# One Piece: The Great Age of Pirates (4.0) Main RP Thread



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2010)

*We gladly accept new members. 
*

In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of One Piece!

*Rules*

*No spamming: *At least make a paragraph.

*No Godmodding*: I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.

*No long OOC conversations:* We have  for that 

*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause. 

*Turn off your Sig:* It gets hard to read through all the text and then have to scroll down past long Sigs. Plus they can be a lag on load time.

Bounties will be issued and raised each week based on your characters actions in the RP.

If you really need an action to be performed but the user is offline, you can use the character, but not something that involves something detrimental or is out of character. The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events. 

Gentlemen, the framework has been set. Go! Make crews! Live your adventures and set sail for ONE PIECE! ​


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

*Kent...*

Kent stood on top of the main clock tower of Tick-Tock island, grinning happily as he looked down on the city below him. His back was still sore from where he had gotten his tattoo (a hand sized version of his new Jolly Roger, just below his left shoulder) but that was a minor annoyance, something he could easily ignore. 

He was a pirate!

He scuffed his foot on the railing he was perched on, observing the town below. Tick-Tock Island was fairly advanced, in it's own way - an entire city run by clockwork, everything stemming from the one clock he was currently standing on. He considered smashing it, because that would be awesome, but decided against it. That was an adventure for another time. There was a relatively strong marine presence on the island, and he didn't need them on his ass so soon after going AWOL.

Instead he leapt off the top of the tower, grabbing one of the dozens of wires that ran from the top of it to the city below. His combat gloves prevented his hands from being torn off from the friction, and he was able to slide down it onto the room of a relatively large building. 

His first goal was to find a boat. And then maybe somebody who could sail said boat. He sure as hell didn't know how - Maria had always sailed for him. Shame he couldn't have brought her along, but she would've just told. She was such a little bitch sometimes it was unbelievable.

_Women,_ Kent thought, shaking his head sadly. _Maybe I shouldn't let them join my crew._ He stood there for a second, contemplating what that would be like. _Nah. That's a stupid idea. Who would make the sammiches?_

However, priority one was to get a boat. Since he wasn't a marine now, he couldn't requisition one...but since he wasn't a marine now, he could steal one! Kent dropped from the roof of the building and began heading towards the shipyards. _Aw yeah. I could get used to this._


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 10, 2010)

"This isn't working out too well," Elaine thought as she clasped her hands together over the small table she had set up. She had managed to get to this island by hitching a ride, but now she had very little money and very little customers, as well. The people on this island were not superstitious at all, probably due to the importance of machinery and science on this island, and this was proving to be a severe problem for her. She couldn't get to the next island if she had no money, after all. At this rate, she would never find the 'white-haired man'...

Her train of thought was disrupted when she spotted a black-haired youth wearing rather peculiar gloves running towards the shipyard. "Hey there! Would you like your fortune told?" she called out in her best mystic tones, hoping to reel in a customer. The youth stopped in his tracks. "Sure!"

"Please have a seat," she said, gesturing towards the chair. She shuffled the deck quickly, then passed it to the youth. "Draw the cards and place them like so..." she whispered. The young man followed her instructions, but already looked like he was getting bored. "Time to do my stuff," she thought, activating her powers and entering a trance.

"The Magician...great potential lies within you...the Ace of Swords...decisive ability is an integral part of you...Seven of Coins...you're in a period of movement...

For the future...Temperance...the need for moderation is clear..The Inverted Tower...harsh times await, but you may be able to escape...

...And that concludes my reading! That'll be 10,000 beri!" Elaine said in considerably brighter tones, after awakening from her trance.

"Woah, that was pretty cool, but I'm not paying! See ya!" the young man grinned as he got up and ran away. Elaine was dumbfounded for a moment, but quickly got hold of her senses. 

"Get back here!" she yelled, chasing after him.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2010)

First Day- New Ship-

Rex stood at the bow of the ship. "It's a good ship." He smirked to himself, hos cloak flowing in the wind. "Yeah, But what's the plan now?" Alex had his large broadsword resting next to him as he stood against the ships railing. He took a deep breath and let in all the ocean air. It was a wonderful sensation, they were free, free from debt, free from their jobs and free from the marines. "We'll find a crew obviously!" Rex grins and pumps a fist into the air. "Rag tag team of miscreants or are we going to get some dependable folks?" Alex smirked a bit, Rex knew he was joking from his tone, not missing a beat he turned to his brother. "We'll see what fate delivers us!" The two smiled at each other and began to laugh... Day one, Not so bad.


Later that evening--

Rex was sound asleep in his bed, the mattress was brand new, thanks to all those ships they had taken apart. His right leg hung over the edge, his cloak thrown over himself as a blanket. Suddenly, a massive THUD echoes through the ship, the entirety of his room rocks and shakes, some pictures fall from the desk and break on the floor. "Nnngh..." Rex rubs his head and yawns, scratching his chest before waking up. "Huh?" THUD! the ship shakes again, Rex really feels it this time. 

"Nnngh... i was having a good dream..." He yawns, tossing his other leg over the bed and standing up, keeping one hand on his cloak and bringing it out with him. "OIIIII ALEX!!!" Rex shouts, tossing on his cloak, as he reaches the deck. Alex was already there however, turning the helm like a mad man, THUD!!!!  the ship shakes and Rex nearly loses his balance, grabbing hold of the door to keep steady. "Oi! What's going on!?"

Alex keeps hold of the helm tight as can be. "We seem to have met the village guardian." Alex comments, pointing out to a rather large octopus punching at the side of the ship. "Oh?" Rex grows a massive grin on his face. "ALRIGHT! I OWE THIS BASTARD ONE FOR ALL THE WORK I'VE HAD TO DO!" Rex runs for the right side of the ship. "HEY! DON'T DO ANYTHING RECKLESS!" 

As Alex shouts, Rex turns to him. "Don't you mean, Rex-less?" With a massive grin he leaps off the railing and into the air. Alex merely facepalms and lets out a sigh. "Alright, Alright, I'll toss the rope over." Rex sails through the air, throwing his fist back and grinning all the way "DRAGON STRIKE!"  The fist flew true and hit the creatures right eye. "KRAAAH!!!" It cries out. "OI!! GET THE ROPE I PISSED IT OFF!" Rex shouts. "Yeah, it's there already." Alex smirked. "Eh?" Rex noticed the rope wrapped around his leg. "Nice." He gives a thumbs up, but is suddenly pulled back to the ship with a hard yank. "Waaahahahahah~" Rex laughs as he flies through the air. 

THUD! Rex crashes onto the deck. "Let's get out of here." Alex chuckles and turns the helm. "An eventful day!" Rex laughs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2010)

It was around noon, Renton was sleeping on the roof of his house,which was in a little town of an island at the south blue.Actually was having a dream where he was a pirate, having a lot of adventures, having a lot of fun and even better...having a lot of food"This... is delicious"he said still dreaming as he rolls from side to side drooling,his clothes, a blue vest witha red shirt under it,also some denim trousers rolled up to a couple of inches below the knees, tied to his neck a sapphire which was glowing due to the intense sun light falling on it.

That was until a woman´s voice woke him up*"REN,COME HERE AND HELP ME!"*the woman said looking up where Renton was, his eyes opened instantly,revealing some intense amber eyes and a pupil of animal as if it were a feline.As he opened the eyes the sun light entered in his eyes making him to close them immediatly"Ugh....Tsk,sis, just a few minutes"he said touching his eyes and trying to sleep again but the girl´s voice made him to stood up*"No! you have been sleeping all  the morning and we need to order the basement, dad isn´t in good shape to do that yet"*the woman said and then warned him*"And if you don´t help, there won´t be any food for you today"*she said again but when she opened her eyes Renton was next to her asking what to do.

A couple of hours later the job was done and they were at the dining room eating some food Aria(his sister) cooked.It was meat, one of Ren´s favorite food, talking about some unimportant matters the mayor(his father) apologized"Sorry Ren, I know how much you wanted to go and sail around the world two years ago, but you didn´t because of me"he said looking at his foster son, Renton just smiled and said"Don´t worry oldman, I know that one day I will travel around the world having many adventures, so one or two years of delay aren´t important"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 11, 2010)

*[Hali]*

She woke up in her bed, it was quiet, although she could see sun shine through the windows, so she estimated it was around noon. She yawned as she pulled the covers off of herself, and as she did she noticed that her room was a mess, but it was usually like that, because no one was ever around to force her to do it, and she didn't really mind the mess. The only times that she ever cared to clean the house was when the pirates were invading the island.

That brought up another topic, this island. Her parents had left her on this small island. It can barley fit the houses and streets that it has on it, she had no idea why anyone would want to live here, let alone invade this place. As she walked outside she used her arm to cover her eyes, as her eyes weren't accustomed to the light yet. As well it seemed that it would be rather hot today. With this knowledge in mind she went back inside.

As she fixed up her hair and changed into looser clothing she went back outside, this time the sun wasn't as blinding. She passed by a few of her neighbors homes, who occasionally gave her food, but didn't want to be around her. They felt sorry that her parents left, but they didn't enjoy the fact that she had a devil fruit, let alone being inspired by pirates. You see, this little island didn't enjoy the company of pirates, in fact, hated them, but she didn't let them influence her. 

Speaking of which, yes she does have a devil fruit. A pirate that use to visit her gave it to her, as she was starving one day, not knowing it was a devil fruit, and bam, she had the power to make any abiotic substance into paper, and be able to control it at will. She was still shaky at the ability though. She wants to control this ability to become a great pirate one day, and be known to all.

Also, yes, she does want to become a pirate. The only current problem is that she has no ship, but she plans to build one, although not sure how she could, as she is not good with wood work, and she knows no one on this island would want to help a "soon to be pirate" start her way to become one. As she approached the shore line she touched the ground, not turning it into paper, and sat down, looking at the sea in front of her. She then softly said "Today... feels different than others..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 11, 2010)

*Enter: The Mystic Pirates! (More like Mistfits...)*

*Yotaru Island, West Blue*
_"I thought I told you to get out!"_ Cried a man with a rather gruff voice. _"I'm not going to tell you again, punk! Get out or get *put* out! Your damn choice!"_

All of the commotion was coming from a local bar known as the "Evening Moon". It was a popular bar on Yotaru Island that attracted many pirates and general outlaws. However, today, it brought about a certain young man with a dream. And what a beautiful day it was. Crystal blue skies with the sun shining with its full might. Oh yes, a beautiful day.

"I just wanted to know if anyone wanted to join my  pirate crew. Geesh!" A younger man's voice answered back in a rather annoyed tone. The entire bar broke out into laughter.

_"Pirate crew? You? AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"
"Go home you punk! You're not fit to be a pirate!
"That was the funniest thing I've heard in a loooong time!_

"So, uhmm, what's so funny?" The young man's voice rang out again.

_"How old are you, boy?"_ The bartender questioned, wiping the river of tears off of his face as he cleaned a glass.

"Twenty-one! Now, anyone wanna join my pirate crew or not?!" The young man's voice exclaimed.

_"You don't know the first thing about being a pirate!"_ One pirate declared.

"I know *everything* about being a pirate, for your information. I'm supposed to say, *BARGGGGGGG!"* The young man said.

_"BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! YOU'VE GOTTA BE KIDDING!!! IT'S ARGG YOU FOOL!"_ The bar said in unison as they broke into laughter once again.

"Meh, whatever. You guys aren't good enough to be in my crew anyway. Buncha' weak bastards." The young man said as he turned to walk out of the bar.

_"Oh we'll show you who's a weak bastard, youngin. Before we kill you, tell us, what's your name?"_ One of the more well known pirate asked as he gripped the hilt of his blade.

The young man turned around and smiled. He had a dark brown skin tone with slightly long grayish hair. He wore a silver cloak with short sleeves with a silver sash around his waist, a v-neck t-shit and standard black pants. He had two gold bracelets on both his wrist. His eyes were a dominant dark brown.

"My name *is* Rio Selos! Future Pirate King!" Rio declared proudly with his hands on his hips. 

The bar broke into laughter once again. _"You keep getting funnier and funnier! Pirate King?! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Well, you gave us a good laugh, time to die."_

"Me? Die? No thanks, dying is not my style dudes. Oh, I know! How about I prove to you my power as a pirate! Ok, watch closely," Rio said excitedly as he closed his eyes and positioned his hand in front of his face. He inhaled and exhaled. A weird feeling came about the entire bar. Rio's cloak started to blow a bit. Bottles/glasses in the bar rumbled as well as tables. 

_"H-h-hey! Where did those wings come from behind him?!?!"_ One pirate asked.

*"Minuet of the Wind!"*

*SWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!*

A strong gust of wind overcame the bar and threw all of the pirates, tables, etc around the place. Rio picked up a bottle of apple cider and walked out of the bar chugging the drink down.

"I guess I proved myself. No one said anything!" 

*Rion (Rio) Selos 
Alias: "The Mystic"
Captain of the Mystic Pirates​*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 11, 2010)

*Yotaru Island, West Blue...*
Tengu staggered drunkenly up the stairs to his room. It was a small little hovel that he had rented for the night, on the second floor above the local bar. He walked down the corridor waving his hands back and forth in front of him like a blind man, which is what he was technically. Tengu felt his way to the door of his room, and fumbled around in his pockets for the old brass key. He couldn't find it. 

"Whersh...whersh ith tha key!?" he said aloud in a slurred voice. 

Tengu quickly became frustrated as all he came up with was empty lint from his pockets (he had spent all of his money on the dancing girls). So instead he grasped the doorknob tightly and twisted it around. The lock popped open against it's will and Tengu swung open the door. He staggered to the bed and flopped down face first without a word or a sound, already asleep before his face hit the bed. 
_
The next morning...  _
Tengu awoke with his right arm draped over someone. He tilted his head up, a trickle of drool hanging from the right corner of his mouth, and raised a questioning eyebrow. "Hey who's in my bed?" he asked aloud, before running his hand over the person's face. It was then that he realized it was a woman.  

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!" screamed the woman as she sat up boltright and smacked Tengu across the face, covering herself with the bedsheets. 

Tengu clutched the stinging right side of his face. Boy did this lady have an arm. He tried to calm the woman in a soothing voice. "Hey relax this is just one big misunderstanding." he said, suddenly realized that he must've walked into the wrong room by accident whikle he was drunk. "But you know, heh. It's almost like we were destined to meet. You have a pretty face by the way..." he added with a grin. He couldn't see it sadly, but the outline and shape of her face told him she was pretty. 

"GET OUT OF MY ROOM YOU FREAK!!" she screamed, before grabbing for anything she could throw at Tengu.  
_
Ten Seconds later..._
Tengu crashed headfirst through the upstairs window and landed in a nearby water trough, kicking up water in every direction. As Tengu lifted his head out of the water he sighed. "Well at least I don't have to wash up now," he said, looking on the bright side. A horse that was tied off next to the trough grunted, and nudged it's muzzle against Tengu's face, licking his drenched spiky hair. 

"Good morning..." Tengu told the horse.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

Kent was running through the streets of Tick-Tock, his mind busy thinking about what kind of ship he would steal. He was quickly distracted however, by a young girl sitting at a stand just outside the docks.

"Hey there! Would you like your fortune told?" She called out, sounding like some kind of super-awesome-magic-wizard. Kent stopped in his tracks. "Sure!" He had always wanted to know his future. Like what he would have for lunch, for dinner...you know, important stuff.

"Please have a seat," The girl said, gesturing towards the chair. She shuffled the deck quickly, then passed it to Kent. He held them carefully, afraid that touching one wrong might make his head asplode. "Draw the cards and place them like so..." She whispered. Kent followed her instructions, but he was already getting a little bored. 

"The Magician...great potential lies within you...the Ace of Swords...decisive ability is an integral part of you...Seven of Coins...you're in a period of movement...

_But...I'm sitting down right now,_ Kent thought, confused. _Maybe I'm twitching!_

For the future...Temperance...the need for moderation is clear..The Inverted Tower...harsh times await, but you may be able to escape...

...And that concludes my reading! That'll be 10,000 beri!" Elaine said in considerably brighter tones, after awakening from her trance.

"Woah, that was pretty cool, but I'm not paying! See ya!" Kent shouted, grinning and shooting to his feet. He took off down the street, laughing with delight at his first official theft.

"Get back here!" The girl yelled, chasing after him.[/QUOTE] Kent only laughed harder, hurtling a startled pedestrian and rounding a corner into the docks. 

"See ya girlie! Soru! Kent concentrated his energy to his feet and shot forward almost faster than the eye could follow...or at least that was how it was supposed to work. Instead, Kent tripped over his own two feet and started tumbling head over heels through the shipyard. "Shit! I'm gonna get that right somedaaaaaaaaa-

*Thunk!*

Kent rubbed his head, looking up at what he had bumped into. The moment he saw it, his eyes grew as wide as saucers and his pupils became little stars. "A wha...A wha..."

Floating in front of him was one of the most beautiful ships Kent had ever seen. He might not have been able to sail a boat worth a damn, but he knew quality when he saw it, and that thing looked like it belonged on the cover of Super-Awesome-Cool Ships Weekly. (If it existed)

"Look at this thing!" Kent said to nobody in particular. "It's like ship Jesus!"

"Who's Jesus?" Somebody asked.

Kent shrugged. I dunno. But this thing looks fuckin' sweet."

*Tex*

Freelancer Agent TE24 sat in her quarters, dejectedly looking at the visor of her helmet. _7. That makes 7._

She shook her head. 7 assignments taken. 7 assignments failed. She had heard about what happened to "defective" agents. They went on missions that weren't supposed to be possible, even for a Freelancer. They never came back.

Tex stood. It wouldn't be long now, she figured. They would be done with her soon. She was the one with the most problems during surgery, the one with the lowest scores in boot camp. The only Freelancer _ever_ to have a 0% success rate after 3 months. She was a joke.

Well, she wasn't going to wait for them to come for her. She was out. Tex had spent her whole life running, and she wasn't about to stop now. All she could do was make sure she hit the ground running this time.

She opened the door to her quarters, her helmet still in hand. It was odd enough for an agent to be walking around the commons with armor on, and Tex didn't need the extra suspicion she would gain with her helmet on.

A few of the agents were resting in the commons, and one or two nodded to her. The others didn't but Tex didn't blame them. The Freelancer Project was cutthroat, and the ones who didn't get attached were the ones that made it far - the ones that eventually got promoted to "Gifted".

So she walked through the commons with her head down, trying not to make eye contact. A few agents and trainers were looking at her oddly, but she didn't stop, just kept going towards the exit. Eventually a trainer got in front of her, putting a hand on Tex's chest. "Agent TE24? Is there an issue?"

Tex looked at her for a moment. Even without armor she would be big, but fully armored she towered over the average trainer. She shook her head slowly.

Then, with a swift punch, she broke the trainer's jaw.

All hell broke loose. 

The trainers dashed towards the nearest security console, trying to hit the alarm, and the Freelancers all rushed to the nearest weapons locker. One charged her without bothering to wait for a weapon, and Tex put her helmet on before throwing the trainer at her attacker.

She pulled out her knife, slashing at the nearest Freelancer, and dashed towards the door. There was a loud clang as the trainers finally activated the security procedures, but Tex was already through the first door, and now the pursuing agents would have to deal with the security door.

One trainer made the mistake of coming at her with a pistol. Tex stabbed her wrist, the blade of the knife punching completely through the trainer's arm, and grabbed the gun, kicking away the screaming trainer. She put a bullet in the knee of the un-armored Freelancer running towards her, and slammed her fist into the iron security door that stopped her from getting to the outside of the compound.

She punched the door again.

And again.

And again.

This was getting nowhere. The door was too thick. Tex backed up to the back of the room, panicking slightly as she heard more agents coming down the hallway, and charged the door full speed.

She hit the door with such force that it would've shattered her without her armor, but managed to knock it off it's hinges. Sunlight and salty air hit her face, and she sprinted towards the nearest motor-skiff, leaping onto it and frantically hitting the engine, breathing a sigh of relief as it roared to life. She steered it away from the compound, looking back only to make sure that nobody was still shooting at her.

Looking across the ocean, she smiled slightly. She had hit the ground running alright.

Next step, Yotaru island.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 11, 2010)

Elaine arrived onto the scene to find the mysterious thief with a bump on his head. He was staring at a ship with adoring eyes and talking about something incomprehensible, but Elaine didn't really care about that. She wanted her money. Judging from what had happened previously, she would have to resort to using force.

"Give me my money! *The Magician!*" She announced as she materialized a tarot card in hand. The card then disappeared, to be replaced by a white wand. "Flame Strike!" Elaine yelled, waving her wand. A small burst of flame shot out of the tip, aimed right at the thief. To her surprise, the thief simply turned around and swiped the attack away. His hand appeared slightly burned, but he was not otherwise harmed. Elaine's jaw dropped in shock.

"Hey...could it be that you're really strong?" she asked.

"Yeah! Of course I'm really strong!" he bellowed, grinning. This magic-wizard-girlie sure knew greatness when she saw it! "Although, I have to say that you're really weak too..." he added, scratching his head. In all his encounters with pirates, she was easily weaker than half of them.

"Why you...You say I'm really weak?" Elaine said, gripping her wand tightly. Kent felt slightly more apprehensive; what was she about to do?

"Yeah...I'm really weak..." she said in depressed tones, on the ground on all fours. "AT LEAST TRY TO BE MORE OPTIMISTIC!" Kent yelled. "Man...can't believe _I'm_ acting as the straight man," he thought to himself. "Wait, what's a straight man? Nevermind."

"Well, even if I'm weak, I'm not a combat-type so it's fine! You need to speak more delicately when talking to a lady...And give me my money!"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 11, 2010)

*Raizou*

putting provisions onto his boat Raizou looked back to see a group of children. Smiles of laughter could be heard as they passed a black square shaped cloth to him. Opening it up it was a plainly stitched skull and crossbones with bladed shark shaped teeth and a red katana as a stand in for one of the bones. Smiling he picked up two of them as he said. "Ha ha. Thanks guys. I'll always fly this flag. Well aren't you suppose to start a ship's first voyage off with breaking a champagne bottle on the ship?" Setting the kids down he grabbed a bottle and swung hard as it actually chipped a chunk of wood off the newly fixed boat and the bottom of it busted off. "AHHH!!!! Nooo!!" dropping to his knee's Raizou pulled out a bottle of wood glue. Smothering the piece of wood with the glue he lightly stuck it back in place. "I haven't even got into any fights and my ship is already breaking apart." All the kids were laughing as a old man walked through the crowd and shook Raizou's hand. "We wish you luck." Smiling Raizou pushed his small make shift boat into the water.

The boat surprisingly floated alright in the water. Jumping in it Raizou hosted up the pirate flag and opened the small sail. Waving to the old man, numerous villagers and children. He set off on his own adventure to become the Pirate King and find One Piece. Making his way to another near by island in south blue.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2010)

"Well, even if I'm weak, I'm not a combat-type so it's fine! You need to speak more delicately when talking to a lady...And give me my money!"

Kent sighed and rolled his eyes. The girl looked like she was about to break down crying, and that didn't sit too well with him (normally he wouldn't really care, but she was a pretty pathetic magical-wizard-superhero already. She had suffered enough)

He fished around in his pocket, pulling out a wad of beri. "Fine...I'll pay you, I'll pay you," he muttered, counting out the beri.

"Really?"

"Yeah, yeah," Kent said. "Except...I only have 6 beri. And a shoelace. Which is odd, considering I don't wear shoes..." Kent said, staring into space. "So why would I have a shoelace..."

"Are you seriously thinking about that?" The girl asked from where she was laying on the ground. 

"It's important," Kent said, slightly offended. "But I don't really have a whole lot of money..." He trailed off, looking up at the ship behind him. "But I know where we can find it! C'mon!" He ran over and grabbed the girl's wrist, carrying her with him as he leaped up onto the ship. "I'll bet there's tons of good stuff on this ship!"

"Hey!" Someone shouted from below. "That's marine property!" 

Kent shot them the bird. "It's Kent property now assholes!"

"What...Hey! HEY! Marines! Some boy and girl are stealing the ship you requisitioned!"

Kent rolled his eyes. "Are you serious? What a douche."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 11, 2010)

*The West Blue...*
Annie sat in the corner of the grimy saloon with her back against the wall, and a clear line of sight of the entire place, just the way she liked it. As she shoved another spoonful of the awful chili into her mouth, Annie noticed a familiar face stride through the double swinging doors of the saloon. She was a tall woman about Annie's age, with tan skin and long raven dark hair tied into a ponytail. The woman scanned the bar and finally noticed Annie. A sly grin appeared on her face and she started to walk towards the gunslinger. 

"Been looking for you Annie," the woman said as she grabbed a seat and sat opposite of Annie. 

"So I've heard...Serena," Annie replied, eating another mouthful of chili with a disinterested expression. 

"Don Diego's been looking for you as well," Serena said. 

"Yup, I heard that too." 

Serena leaned forward and propped her elbows on the table, an evil light appearing in her eyes. "So how do you want to do this? I've been itching for a rematch."  

*CLICK!*

Serena tensed up visibly as the sound of a gun hammer being cocked came from under the table. "This gun I got strapped under the table says I'm gonna finish this here chili in peace, and then I'll meet you in...oh...how about the bathroom?" 

"Bitch," Serena muttered, staring daggers at Annie. She slowly got up and made her way to the women's restroom. Meanwhile Annie continued calmly eating her food. After another five minutes she had cleaned off the plate. She casually got up from the table and made her way to the restroom with a calm expression, as if there wasn't a cold blooded killer waiting for her inside. Annie slowly swung open the door and cautiously peered inside. 

*BLAM! *

Serena dropped down from the ceiling and slammed Annie face first to the cold tiled floor. With whipfast speed she twisted a garrote around Annie's neck and pulled hard. Annie's face turned beat red and she gasped as she felt her windpipe begin to crush. "Damn! I didn't know it would be this easy!!" Serena cackled with a laugh. Suddenly Annie rammed her head back with all the force she could muster. *BLAM!* The back of her head slammed into Serena's face, making a bone crunching sound. 

Serena snarled in pain but held on and tightened the noose even further. Annie could feel herself going out. Frantically she began ramming her elbows rapidly into Serena's midsection. The last elbow must've broken something because Annie felt the garrote loosen around her neck. Annie kicked up off the floor and rammed herself backwards into a nearby wall, slamming Serena's back against a hanging mirror. The mirror shattered into hundreds of pieces. Annie heard Serena gasp for air and felt her body go limp for a second. Seizing her chance the gunslinger slipped out of the garrote, finally breathing sweet air again, and spun a fist around to the side of Serena's face. Serena still had life however and blocked the attack. She clasped both her hands around the back of Annie's head and began to throw a flurry of knees at the gunslingers face. 

The first one hit dead center. Annie saw stars explode in her vision and felt her skull rattle around. Thankfully she brought her arms up and blocked the other flurry of knees. Serena suddenly let go as she saw Annie bent over in a daze. "I'm gonna kill you bitch!" Serena screamed through a bloody mouth, before grabbing a knife from her belt and swinging it down at at the back of Annie's neck. At the last second, Annie sidestepped the downward slash and tackled Serena at the waist, blasting the woman into a stall. Serena lost her knife and they both crashed over a rusted toilet bowl, throwing punches and elbows in a flurry. Annie blocked a swinging elbow and spun around her foe,taking Serena's back. She grabbed Serena by the hair and slammed her face into the toilet bowl lid, then again, and again. 

"Tell Don Diego I said hi!" Annie exclaimed with a bloody smile. 

_One minute later... _ 
Annie emerged from the bathroom, looking a bloody and bruised mess. Blood ran down her swollen nose, and her short ash blond hair stuck out everywhere in odd angles. Suddenly everyone in the saloon stopped whatever they were doing and looked at her with wide eyes. She could hear whispers among them. Annie didn't like whispers. 

"Don't eat the chili here, it sucks," Annie said loudly, and slowly limped toward the doors.


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2010)

Light T. Storm/ South Blue: Saisho island;


It was a beautiful day like always, she wished she could go outside today, but knowing her parents it wouldn't happen. She sighed, when she goes outside, someone tries to kidnap her or she is looked upon in a weird way. She touched the window, everyone else was playing outside happily enjoying there adventures and having fun with friends. Light didn't have friends, she had her flowers that she raised. Her mother joked one day that the flowers were in love with her that is why they bloom in any season of any day just to see her face. Her mother was a model, so all looks came from her, well that was what her mom said. Her father was a business man, that why she gets kidnapped, because of the money she is worth, nothing special....

But today is going to different, she wasn't going to be the child of the business man named Storm, she was going to be Light and just that. Light put a cover over her blue hair and changed her outfit from her usual silk dress to a regular pair of pants and a shirt. She opened up the window and asked silently or her father to forgive her and jumped out. She wanted to see the world too, she wanted to have fun, and see all the flowers of the world and help anyone with her medical no how.

That was her true dream, her true wish...She turned back to her mansion

""I'll be back mother...Promise." she told it

And with that she rushed out to the city.


----------



## Kenju (Oct 11, 2010)

*Don't Call Him An Assassin! Enter "Red String" Nura!;*

The sound of hurried footsteps could be heard in the streets of Baterilla. There are two suspicious-looking men running at full speed with what seems like food and money being stuffed between their arms and chest. Just the look of them says 'obviously a duo of rotten thieves". 

The few citizens try to pay no mind to them, not wanting to get involved in any trouble. The two criminals hurry along while sneaky grins on their faces, checking back every so often for any pursuers. Believing to have escaped, they both enter a nearby ally.

"Score! This has to be out biggest hit yet, Fred!" the man in gray said to his hat wearing partner. "That's right, with a soft ass corner of town like this, there's no way any authority is gonna bother us." the other spoke with a cigar in his filthy mouth. The thieves begin laughing loudly together, their guard completely down. 

Out of the darkness falls a black Cat's Cradled, lightly falling and wrapping around their necks without them even noticing it. Then in an instant, both of the strings tighten, one slicing the hat wearing man's head off and the other squeezing the other's neck so tightly that he passes out from lack of air. "Shit, I pulled too tight on the first one," an annoyed voice spoke through the shadows.

At that time, a boy about 17 years of age steps out from the dark corner of the alley. His hair is red and wears what seems to be a black straitjacket. "There's no telling what doing that may make me look like," he becomes angry at himself as the strings are pulled deep into his sleeves. 

*A few minutes later*

The same red-haired young man kicked open the door of what seemed like a police station. In the station was a slightly overweight man reading the newspaper on his messy table. "Alright Lazy-Fatass. Here are the guys, now give me the me!" the young man dragged in the bodies of the two thieves from earlier.

"Huh?...Oh it's you, Nura. Just throw them in the-" However before the man could finish his sentence, he noticed one of the bodies were decapitated. "What the hell!? You killed the guy!" the officer dropped his paper in awe of the corpse. "Hey, it wasn't on purpose! Besides, you said dead or alive yourself!" Nura yelled pointing his finger at him.

"Tsk, should have expected that from an assassin." the older man returned to reading his newspaper. Nura's fist clenched, his eyebrow twitched and a vein appeared on his forehead. OI! WHAT THE HELL DID YOU SAY!?!? I'M NOT AN ASSASSIN GODDAMMIT!!!! the assassin shouted with great anger and frustration.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2010)

He was walking through the jungle where many animals live, two rabbits were on his right hand but he was doing something weird, he was dragging the hares on the floor, spreading their blood. Actually those little hares weren?t enough to fill his stomach he was aiming for something bigger" a tiger should be okay"he said smiling, still walking as some of the little animals which know him were running away.Arriving to a big tree he climbed up and sat on a branch waiting for his prey.

Some minutes later a big blue tiger with enormous fangs, two tails and a ferocious look in his eyes arrived to the place where he left the hares, apparently attracted by the smell of the blood"Here is my food..."he whispered but started to emit a murderous intent which warned the tiger who instantly started to growl looking at the tree*"Grrr"*the animal growled as Ray jumped down from the branch, the tiger opened his eyes a lot recognizing the guy, for the animals in the island Ray was something like one of the strongest beasts, being feared by the most of them, but a ferocious tiger like that one wasn?t allowing a mere child to scare him...or at least that was what the feline thought.

Roaring and then scratching ray on an arm, it got a fight position as the boy was standing up, the young man?s murderous intent increased as he shouts"Hey you, what the hell do you think you are doing?!"he asked in anger as the animal imediately started to run as a scaredy cat"Wait right there, you bastard!"he ordered starting to follow the beast through the jungle.

*15 minutes later*

Ray was at the coast of the island with a couple of scratches around his body, in front of a fire eating some meat, next to him the dead body of the tiger it seems like the head was crushed completely by something"mmm....this tastes cool"he said biting the piece of meat he had in his hand, hearing a weird sound he noticed that a little boat was stucked in the sand. Running towards it he saw a guy sleeping right there, something really strange to see humans around there"Hey you, are ya okay?"he asked touching the guy and trying to awake him.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 11, 2010)

*Raizou*

"Hey you, are ya okay?" Opening his right eye he peered up to some strange haired guy poking him. Opening his eye's fully he sat up and looked around. "It must be fate or somethin." Scratching his head he stood up in his boat and jumped out saying, "Yaaa man I'm alright. I just fell asleep while sailing and..." He looked over at this massive tiger beast thing with two tails. Yelling, "WHOA!!! Look at that thing. That Tiger looks awesome!" Noticing its head was crushed in, he looked over at the guy and asked. "Hey did you kill it?? If you did you've got to join up in my crew, hahaha! We can take this boat right here sailing around." Tapping the boat the big wood chip from before that was glued on fell off."...Its a little old but she's a good boat." Pulling the glue out again he stuck the piece back on the ship. Standing up again he said, "So whats this, a tropical paradise?" He looked out into the jungle and down the coastline abit scratching his head abit.


----------



## tgre (Oct 11, 2010)

*West Blue...*
Meteor stepped off his rubber dinghy at the docks. The hole at the bottom finally gave way and the puddle started to expand and inundate the dinghy with water, slowly sinking the entire raft.
*
"Hrmf, nice boat asshole."* One of the docksmen looked at the rubber dinghy, which was perched next to a grand marine ship.

"Who's boat is this?" Meteor asked, eying the grand ship.

*"Are you kidding me? It's only one of the most sturdiest ships to have docked here in the last few weeks! It belongs to the famous marines of marineford, they've docked here for a bit and are going to go catch pirates all across the seas!"* The docksman said with a hint of pride.

Meteor slung his blunderbuss rifle and aimed it at the the bottom of the ship and shot a huge bullet into the helm. It ripped through the wood and water immediately began to inundate the ship, causing it to start sinking at a rapid pace.

The docksman looked on in surprise and fear, *"W-what have you done?!"*

"I'm not in a good mood," Meteor scowled, his angry brow becoming more furrowed, "Now be a good docksman and get my rubber dinghy which is now sitting at the bottom of the ocean and patch it up." He took off his fedora and slapped some dust off it before placing it back on his head, "I'll be back after a few drinks... my dinghy better be patched by the time I get back or-" he tapped his blunderbuss, which was now sitting jauntily across his hip.

The docksman could only look on in fear as Meteor slumped across the docks and into the town.

He heard gunshots from the nearby saloon and spotted a young girl limping out, a bit bloodied up, but nevertheless cheery.

"This looks interesting..."

...
_*Marineford...*_

*"LIEUTENANT! LIEUTENANT!"*

_"What is it?"_

Tyr was sitting up in his office, his sword slung across his desk and a newspaper spread out in front of him.

_"I'm busy."_

*"YOU WERE TAKING A NAP!"*

_"Like I said... I'm busy."_

*"You've been given orders to sail to East Blue immediately!"*
_
"Why East Blue?"_ Tyr glanced at the small ensign, _"And why did they ask a runt like you to tell me... how come they didn't tell me themselves?"_

Tyr picked up his sword and  clapsed it to his belt buckle, _"Ah well... work is work"_


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 11, 2010)

*Saisho island, South Blue...*

He stared up at the house, scratching his chin and nodding. "I'm gunna rob that shit" he murmured with conviction. He was in the richest neighborhood of Saisho Island, looking up at a grand mansion. Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic was a pirate, and he loved it.

Unfortunately, he was still a rookie pirate, and didn't even have a ship. He used to have an old rowboat, but he'd sold that upon arriving on the island for food money. Which had promptly run out at 10x the rate it should've lasted. So now he was at the end of his rope.

He climbed a tree conveniently located next to the outer wall, edged out across a branch, and jumped, landing to the ground below on the inside.

"Now the hard part begins: figuring out what to steal".


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2010)

*After the meeting....I?m a pirate!!!.*

Ray looked at the guy who woke up and started to explain something about fate and how he got stucked in that island, but Raizou?s shout took him out from his thoughts as the guy asked if he has killed the enormous tiger"Well yeah I killed him, it?s my meal"he said smiling a bit and rubbing his head,but then noticed Raizou?s words about him being in his crew"Hey, hey! then are ya a pirate?"the black and white haired guy asked excited, if the guy he has met jus some minutes ago is a pirate, his dream could become true.Not worrying about the state of the little boat.

"mmm and about this island, I would say that for most of the people it?s the hell with all those giant beasts walking around"he said signing at the tiger"But it?s a good place, you can get delicious food".Ray said biting the piece of meat"If ya really are a pirate, I?m in for sure"


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 11, 2010)

*Raizou*

"Ohh cool man!  You wouldn't mind if I got some of that tiger would ya? That fresh meat looks quite delicious. Oh and from here on out your my first mate." Shaking Ray's hand the guy reached down and put on his two katana's. He then grabbed a duffel bag that held most of his thing from the boat. Then grabbing the anchor he just threw it in the sand about 10 feet toward the jungle. Making their way over to the overgrown Tiger he cut a few planks of meat from the tiger's leg muscle and pulled a metal pan from the little duffel bag. Throwing the pieces of meat in it. "Well this is my first time out in the world. I guess we'll have to aimlessly sail from island to island until we find a navigator." laughing abit he sat on the sand and looked up at the sun in the sky. "We can head out after eating abit and stocking up on supplies if ya want. It seems like this entire island is nothing but a jungle."


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 11, 2010)

"Hey, this is a marine ship! You're a pirate?" Elaine asked the reckless youth. "Yep! Awesome, isn't it?" he replied. She was about to come up with some sort of argument when she realized that this wasn't actually a bad idea. She wasn't going to make it into the Grand Line by herself anyway, and the marines would never accept a physically weak girl like her. If she stuck with this guy, there'd be a higher chance of her meeting the 'white-haired man'.

"Alright, I'll come along with you," she said. She turned around to see some marines already advancing towards the ship. For a second, she hesitated, remembering how little effect her abilities had had earlier. However, she realized that it was better to try than to do nothing.

"Zephyr Strike!" Elaine called out, summoning a gust of wind to attack her foes. "Ugh!" a marine yelled as he was struck squarely on the chest. "It's working?!" she thought. It looked like her powers were at least effective on cannon fodder. "Zephyr Strike! Flame Strike!"  the wind attack boosted the fire attack, causing a mini-explosion that took out another marine. "I feel like such a mahou shoujo (magical girl)!" she thought in satisfaction.

Unfortunately, there were other marines and Elaine turned around to see them taking aim at her with rifles. She promptly jumped for cover, hiding behind the mast of the ship. She peeked out from behind and caught a glance of Kent manhandling some of the marines with little trouble.

"I really need to work on this fighting thing..." she pondered.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2010)

Ray stayed without moving as Raizou went directly to his tiger, the guy was funny, and he was kinda glad, not only his dream was starting but for some reason he thought that Raizou could be a good friend."Yeah its nothing more than a jungle"he said looking at the jungle, it was deep and dark but he was able to live there,"/I just hope to be able to do it in the outside world as good as here/"he thought and looked at the captain,"Hey do you mind if i go in a hunting trip before we leave, I guess we should have some extra food in case of not arriving to an island soon"the teenager said starting to walk towards the jungle.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 12, 2010)

*Bros Ki*

Bros woke up in a daze. His head really hurt, his body ached, his had no shirt on, his pants were ripped, he had blood on the corners of his face, and it felt like everything was moving.

Bros quickly realized that the reason for the latter was because he had woken up on the deck of a large ship.

"Ugh... rough night." Bros muttered to himself as he slammed his 8tf tall pipe into the ground. Leaning on it in order to stabilize himself. In the distance, Bros could hear the sounds of a decently large battle taking place. This of course, only had the effect of increasing Bros' headache. Slowly, but surely, Bros made his way over to where everyone seemed to be gathered.

"Oi..." He said softly, standing on the top of the ship looking down as the battle raged below him.

"Oi!..." he then said slightly louder, but still no one was able to hear and no changes were made.

*"OI!!!"* Bros then yelled as all of the combatants stared up wide eyed at the newcomer. "Shut. Up. Some of us are tryin to sleep off a hangover here..." Bros announced to his captive audience. And then, before anyone could respond, Bros walked back to where he was sleeping and closed his eyes. The large group of marines was still silent as they could hear snoring coming from the deck of the ship.

*"HEY! HE'S A STOWAWAY! ARREST HIM TOO!"* One of the marine captains yelled. A group of seven marines then split off of the group and jumped up to attack their new target. 

"Sonna bitch..." Bros muttered as he brought his only possession to his mouth and took a large puff. Then, he quickly exhaled and covered the entire deck of the ship in a thick smoke. 

"Hey, where'd he go?" One of the marines yelled. "I don't know, but I'm getting kinda tired..." Another muttered. 

Bros then heard seven distinct thumps that sounded much like seven marines passing out and hitting the deck of their own ship.

"That's better." Bros muttered as he once again closed his eyes and fell asleep.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2010)

Filthy, filthy, filthy, filthy!

This town had all the filth. All of them. Not only were the hotel rooms filthy, so were the general stores, the bank, even the soap was filthy. In all the time he's spent exploring the world, the time he was spending in this filthy town was the most disgusting. Sure, as an aspiring archaeologist he'd seen messier places but you didn't expect something like that in a place of civilization.


Even the women were filthy. And bruised. And would actually look pretty if they wore a nice pink dress with frills that would complement his fashionable purple suit, but that was another matter entirely. "Pardon me miss, but have you ever heard of a thing called basic hygiene? And first aid?" The young man took out a handkerchief from his pocket and offered it to the bruised young lady. "Women these days..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 12, 2010)

*Raizou*

He called out to his new first mate, "Hey I'll protect the food here on the beach. Hurry up cause I wanna set out to sea soon!!" the meat sizzled and fried in the pan. The smell carried out threw the beach and the beasts Ray talked about soon came looking for the food. A purple dinosaur towered over the tree's, a green boar here and a 15 foot tall wolf there. Blood thirsty eye's could be easily seen from each of them. "Ehh. No, this is not your food. Shoo animals." Suddenly they all charged without a second thought toward him. Setting the hot frying pan on the ground he gripped both of the katana's as he looked on sternly. 

*30 minutes later*

The rabid hungry animals from before were down the coastline away's and cut to pieces. It didn't take long for the other animal's from the forest to emerge and fight over the freshly cut meat. Lions like beasts, Dinosaurs and other carnivores were going at it. All different color's and types were present. Raizou just leaned back and ate the fat planks of meat out of his frying pan as he watched on. "Hey, a tv dinner. Heh." He heard some tree's rustling so he looked over to see what it was. Ray appeared coming out of the forest and walking toward his direction. "Yooo! We all set?"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 12, 2010)

*[Hali]*

She looked around, there wasn't a ship in sight. She could only see in the vast distance a island, but it looked really small, so it must of been far from here. She sighed heavily and headed back into town. As she walked she saw the islanders that passed by, they were greeting her with smiles, although she could tell they were forced, heck she knew that no one really wanted to deal with her. As she was about in the middle of town she headed for her house. She opened the door to find the place still a mess, predictable seeing as how she didn't clean it up. She flicked on a few lights and headed for the kitchen.

She once again yawned as she got out a bagel of some sort, she didn't know what it was exactly, but a neighbor had given it to her, seeing how she was usually out of food, she decided to eat it. As she sat at the table she lightly touched the top of it, which started having a rippled effect. It then started to slowly branch out and eventually flap out, as the table turned to paper. She hadn't been able to control the ability that well to know when to keep it deactivated, but she figured out how to control it. 

She smiled a bit as she controlled one of the sheets to fold in half, she enjoyed doing this as a pass time activity. Although she remembered the island in the distance, and she smiled. She stopped controlling the papers as they fell to the ground and ran outside, she stepped out to where she watched the ocean and looked again. There she saw it once more, the island that she had seen earlier today. Delighted she ran back home and gathered what food she had left.

A few hours later she had prepared all her food (which isn't much) and a lot of sheets of papers on the shore of the island, islanders where wondering what was going on, but she wasn't around the shore, she was at her house. She was sitting down, with her eyes closed, and she was biting her lip. In her hand could be seen a match, that was lit on fire. She stood up with confidence as she knew that there was no more belongings she needed and threw the match at the house.

This house wasn't made out of stone, it was made out of wood, and with the wood on this island it would burn fast. There wasn't any way how to control a fire on this island, as it was small and no one had access for help, they just had to hope it would dole down before it cause any more harm. Once it hit her house it burst into flames, with this act she knew that she could never turn back, and with that she headed towards the shore.

She wrapped up what food she had left in a small ball of paper and used the rest to walk accross as a bridge to the next island, she hoped that she could find a way to become a pirate there. With a smile she turned away from her small island and started walking accross her paper bridge, with her food supply floating next to her. 

What she is literally doing is making a sturdy foothold made out of paper, that is long enough to take a few steps, and after she steps off one part of the paper it goes to the front to where she will need to step again, and repeats the process, she has made it like this so she will not fall into the water. Now she is walking, wondering how long it will take to get to that island.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2010)

He was returning towards the coast, tied to his back some big pieces of meat, probably from another big beast like the one before, arriving to the coast he could see a bunch of fierce beasts fighting because of other animal´s dead body  "Yooo! We all set?"Ray heard as he turn his head towards Raizou"Yeah, i got the food"he said walking towards the captain"anyway, did you do that?"signing at the dead animals, but his question wasn´t heard because a dinosaur clashed against a part of a mountain"Hey, I asked ya if...."he tried to say but the same happened again, pissing him off.

Walking pretty annoyed to the animals his murderous intent warned them,"I was talking with my new friend and you don´t stop being a nuisance!!"he said taking the wolf tail, and throwing him at the dinosaur, then jumping he hits the lion on the head knocking him out"You should be glad that I´m going right now"he said and returned to Raizou´s side"Shall we go?"he asked smiling.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 12, 2010)

*Raizou*

Standing up he brushed himself off and grabbed a cloth and cleaned his frying pan. Tossing it in his duffel bag. Gathering up his stuff he motioned over to his new first mate, "Ya I did that awhile back, heh. They tried to come get the tiger and eat it before I could. But hey lets get out of of here man." Walking toward the old boat he tossed the bag in and a few clanks of pots and other things inside the bag. Grabbing the Anchor he put it in and started pushing the boat out into the water and jumped in. "Lets gooo!" He grabbed an oar and threw it to Ray. "But first we got to paddle out someways. Ha ha."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2010)

*North Blue...With the Devil King...*

Dante stood at the head of his massive black ship, the front half of the ship coated in red dragon scales, "It's been so long since I've left Shikyo, I wonder how the world has changed since that bastard left me for dead..." he eyes an island up ahead, nothing of interest, until he spots something...The flag of the World Government hanging over the island.

He pops a cigarette in his mouth and grins, "Well I'd better let the family know I'm alive and kicking, and what better way for them to find out than slaughtering a few marines," he says before lighting the cigarette with the red tip of his finger.

He heads back to the helm and brings his ship into the port. After dropping anchor he leaps down onto the ground, "Finally, ground not covered in blood," he says to himself before heading into town.

*With "The Renegade"*

Kris Jensen sat in what seemed to be a rubber inner tube, head cocked back, looking off into the sky. Probably not the safest way to travel, especially not for a Devil Fruit user, but he won't let limitations like that control him! He'll travel how he wants! When he wants!

"Damn right I will! Whoever said that knows his shit," he says to himself, "But this is taking too long. I won't let time stand in my way!" without a second thought he slams his heels together, *"Jet Feet!"*

The soles of his feet begin to light up before letting out a burst of energy that sends him and his trusty inner tube flying off into the distance, "WHOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 12, 2010)

*Yama*

Yama woke up like had the craziest dream ever yelling out monkey screams. Looking down from the crow's nest of the ship he had declared his bed for the night, Yama noticed a girl, a guy with a big pipe, and a guy man handling some marines.  "..and people say talking monkey's are weird?Eh, might as well give them a hand..", he grumbled with a annoyed look on his face. Grabbing onto his staff he leaped from the crow's nest grabbing onto some ropes as he safely dropped down in front of two marines cutting them off from the rest. After doing a bunch of dazzling kicks and spins with the staff he did a back flip, landing onto his tail.

The marines were a bit shocked by this but they became scared shit less as soon as,"They call me Monkey Lee!", came out of Yama's mouth.A talking kung fu monkey?The marines looked at each other whispering back and forth giving Yama some glances, but magically they built up the courage and charged  at Yama who simply hopped up in the air allowing the marines to fall over."Well...that was simpler then I thought?".


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2010)

*ENTER THE POISONOUS FLOWER: LIGHT T. STORM!!! *

Once she finally had gotten out of the constricting house that she knew all to well, but then she saw as soon as she was about to leave a man jumping into their property. Shit, she thought, you always find something to bring me back in don't you? She questioned the sky,she jumped back up into a tree that was closest to the window and pulled out a dagger.

Idiot, she thought, got some nerve to mess with Light from the Storm family, she then took out a poison vile and poured it over the dagger. She wasn't going to kill him, but he be a little experiment. She always wanted to try the poison that lurked in the ever so dangerous 'Milky Flower'. The Milky flower, was a beautiful yet dangerous flower that leaked out poison from its steams every couple of hours.

She got prepared, he was closest to her room and if he made any effort or move to her room, she will cut him with her dagger. What ever happens well...She will leave that up to fate..


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 12, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey stood up and cracked his neck. There was a window on the second story directly in front of him, and that's where he'd go in.

He walked forward to the wall, where a climbing apparatus was conveniently located- a wooden grid going up the wall, with Ivy growing through it- Kinzey didn't know why the rich liked these, but he didn't question it. He began climbing, and when he reached the top, he reached the rest of the way up and began pulling himself in.

Suddenly, Kinzey heard a whizzing sound, as of something flying throgh the air, and felt a sharp pain on his left shoulder. Glancing over, he saw a gash, beginning to ooze blood. But even this motion woas hard, and he felt paralysis spreading throughout his body.

Kinzey grited his teeth. He was halfway in, and if he because paralysed he'd fall in and be totally vulnerable. But he had no voice in the matter, he stumbled in and lay still on his stomach.


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2010)

*Light*

She got him perfectly, she was kind of scared that if she stabbed him, the poison will be to over bearing killing him in the matter. She didn't want blood on her hands, once he fill into the room, she swung her body and landed right next to him. She removed the head cover and looked at him, he was still alive, so the poison was paralysis.

"Hey..Can you talk?" she asked him

Then she heard a voice call out to her, it was her servant Kyle! If Kyle found this man on her floor, he would kill him without a moment hesitation! She flinched at the sound of Kyle's foot steps coming close to her room. She turned to the man and began to roll him under her bed. And she made a quite motion with her hands, if he could talk it will be bad for both of them.

"Ohime-sama, may I come in?" Kyle asked

Light looked at herself, she was still dressed in her drag clothes that she was suppose to go out in public with!

"Um!" she began, "No! No you can't! I am getting dressed!" she yelled at him, she began to take of her clothes. She began to take off her clothes

"Ohime-sama, this late in the day? You didn't even take a shower." Kyle said, then he slowly came in and she threw a shirt at him, Kyle blushed madly when he finally saw her."OHIME-SAMA!!! I AM SO SORRY!!!"

He slammed the door and ran downstairs, Light released her holding breath and she removed the man from her bed. She looked down at him, bushing her long blue hair out of her face to get a good view of him.

"Are you okay?" she asked


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 12, 2010)

"Yes!" Kinzey exclaimed, opening his eyes and spitting a clear liquid into her face.

In fact Kinzey had never fully succumbed to the paralysis; using his devil fruit powers, he had stopped the flow of his blood, preventing the poison from spreading throughout his bloodstream. Then, he had swirled his blood, separating it from the poison. Finally, he had taken the concentrated ball of poison and used his blood (he couldn't control the poison directly) to push it through his arteries and up into his tongue, which he'd promptly bitten, taking the poison out of his system and into his mouth. What he'd just spat into his attacker's face was said poison.

Kinzey, his foe assumedly distracted, sprang to his feet and looked around. " 'Scuse me" he muttered, showing the greatest amount of respect he could for the self-entitled brat before him, and walked past her, looking for something expensive he could sell for a boat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2010)

Ren was walking around the town, all the people of the island know who his parents were but they treated him as a normal guy, actually some people was proud of the guy"I´m boooored, I need some food too"he said looking around as many villagers greeted him."guess I should train now"with that he went to the plain of the town where three trunks were stucked, above them some cans and even a little grape on them.

"Here it goes the first one"he said and using his raira he shot at the can which was hit by the bullet, then he saw at the grape which was flying above the same place, aiming for it he shot again hitting the little fruit"Not bad uh?"he said cheering himself up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2010)

*Kent*

Kent hit one marine in the face, ducking and whirling before taking two more out with a spinning kick. "Wow, the marine quality really has dropped since I joined. I didn't know they were accepting weak guys now," he said cheerily, grabbing one by the shirt and tossing him into the ocean. "Hope you can swim!"

Kent charged for another marine and pulled his fist back, throwing a hard punch on top of the momentum he had from running. The attack would've hit the marine right in the face, except he suddenly dropped to the ground without a sound. Kent flew forward, trying to steady himself.

He then tripped over a monkey.

"Holy shit! Monkey!" Kent shouted, pointing at the monkey from where he was sitting on the floor. The monkey turned to him, and Kent stared at it intensely. The monkey was holding a staff, and several marines were lying unconscious around him, red marks on their faces. "Monkey...did you knock out these marines?" He asked in awe. "Cause if you did that's fucking sweet. I wanna fighting monkey."


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2010)

He spat in her face....

The bastard...

Spat in her face...

She grabbed all of her daggers and while he was wallking away threw a whole bunch! She was going to kill him! And then use him to experiment!! And then leave his dead corpse to the damn dog! And even after that, she will pay someone to piss on his damn grave! Light was immune to poison, she had a history of many people wanting to be the heir to the Storm thrown, so she was subjected to poison practice, taking a bit of poison of all different kinds, slowly to the point she was immune to it.

"I SHOULD KILL YOU!" she yelled at the man, but then she heard Kyle again! She pushed him down, "Shhh!" she told him"I want you out as soon as this over!"

"Ohime-sama? What was that?" he asked, tapping on the door in a light manner,"I heard a noise..."

"Its nothing! Some of my books fell!" Light lied, she felt wrong lying to Kyle but she knows what will happen, Kyle hated men around her. There was a long pause and then he asked her if she was okay and needed help, she answered no.

Once she heard his foot steps get harder and harder to hear,"Get out!" she whispered, but it was more like a yell then anything else. She got up and put on her long dress, she was mad!"..Hurry up before I call someone to physically to remove you..."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 12, 2010)

*Bros Ki
*

Bros had JUST managed to drift off when he sensed another man approach him. Slowly, he half lifted his right eyelid. Just enough to see a faint outline of a young man. However, with the sunlight behind him, and the numerous amounts of chemicals running through Bros' body. Bros distinctly made out the image of a halo surrounding the man's head, and a pair of wings composed of golden light. The only obvious reason behind this was that Bros had died and this was the angel of death, coming to take him into the afterlife.

"Huh... oh the dudes... yeah. I did that. But... uh... shinigami-kun... could you just come back a little later? I'm still pretty hungover and I'd prefer meeting Oda-sama when I'm slightly more awake..." Bros said to the heavenly looking figure. Kent seemed to think about this for a second, and then responded in kind.

"HAHA, this guy knows my greatness! He's even calling me a deity! You're a funny guy, and you look kinda strong too. You should come with me, seeing as how we're going to be taking this boat and all."

"Eh... think i'll pass... I'm kinda comfy right here." Bros responded as he curled up next to his large pipe and began to snore.

"Like hell you will!" Kent yelled back as he ran over and picked Bros up and threw him over his shoulder. 

"Damn... I guess death waits for no one." Bros sighed as he strapped his pipe onto his back just in time before Kent too off running, Bros Ki's head bouncing up and down the whole way.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2010)

*Raeyr*

The swordsman walked through the island, tapping his blade against his shoulder, "Shit, this place is dull..." he says looking around, "We don't have time for this crap! Go find a swordsman to fight!" his blade shouts at him.

"Will you shut the fuck up," he says in an annoyed tone, "Why must I be stuck with such a weakling! Afraid to fight are you! Fine! Just throw me at someone and I'll do the work my-!" however before the blade could finish speaking Raeyr sheathed it.

"Finally...Silence..." he scratches his chin, "Though he's gona' be a pain in the ass when I need to actually use him..."

He then eyed some guy with long hair and some girl in front of, "One hell of a ship," he says as he looks at the ship. As the two headed up into the ship someone shouted at them.

"Hey! That's marine property!" 

Kent shot them the bird. "It's Kent property now assholes!"

"What an idiot..." he says eyeing the man.

"What...Hey! HEY! Marines! Some boy and girl are stealing the ship you requisitioned!"

Kent rolled his eyes. "Are you serious? What a douche."

"Though he does have a point...That guy seriously is a douche," he walks towards the ship, though stops behind the little tattle tale, "Hey, you."

The guy spins around saying, "What the hell do you-!" though he stops as he looks at Raeyr, a menacing look on his face, "No one like likes a squealer..." he says cracking his knuckles. The man tries to run away but he grabs him by the shirt and chucks him towards the ship.

The little bastard smacks into a marine, "There's another trouble maker! They're sprouting like wildfire!" he says before they all rush towards him, "Great, now I've gota' take this pain in the ass out..." he says drawing his blade.

"And another thing-! Oh, looks like you've finally found a battle," Raeyr rolls his eyes before dashing forward, slicing down the marines until he reaches the inside of the ship with the other criminals, "Well it's just a little fuckin' party in here now isn't it," he says readying his blade, "Will you shut up and get to work already! You've got a long way to go before you can handle my power dammit!" his blade shouts at him, "What did I say about shutting the fuck up..." he says to the sword.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 12, 2010)

"That's alot of people who've just popped up," Elaine thought to herself as she saw three more people, one of whom was a talking monkey. "They're all quite strong, too. Well, they all seem equally weird as well, though..." she thought, rubbing her temples. Was she going onto a crew with all these screw-ups? If they were strong, then it wasn't a problem, she supposed. Kent seemed to take well to the new arrivals, but then he wasn't exactly normal, either...

Elaine wondered if she should try talking to some of them. The sleepy guy was out, and she didn't know if the monkey spoke human language...so that left the guy with the sword. He looked slightly crazy and was talking to himself, but at least he could respond to her.

"Hello, I'm Elaine Cruskent," she said, introducing herself. "Who might you be?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2010)

"Hello, I'm Elaine Cruskent," she said, introducing herself. "Who might you be?" 

Though Raeyr ignored her as he spotted a group of marines a few feet behind her, "YAAAAH!" he shouts wildly as he cuts them down. As he looks around for more targets he notices Elaine, "Eh? Who the hell're you?" he asks, scratching his head, "Ignore the wench and get back to work!" the sword shouts,  but Raeyr ignores him and eyes the girl.

"You really saved me there! Those guys were right behind me!" she says gratefully. Raeyr looks at her confused, "...What?" he hadn't actually noticed that they were going for her, hell he didn't even notice that she was standing there, he just saw three guys rushing forward with swords and the rest was just common sense to him.

"Name's Raeyr," he then holds up his blade, "And this piece a' shit is Tenmatou," he looks at the blade for a moment, "What, shy around the ladies?" he asks, shaking the blade wildly.

Suddenly a demonic eye pops open on the blade, "Will you stop that you fool! Leave this woman and get back to battle!" he rolls his eyes, "He does have a point," he says before cutting down another charging marine, "There is a lot of wimps to cut down..." he says before heading off into battle.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 12, 2010)

Out at sea-

"Wheeeew~" Rex wiped his forehead as he came up onto the deck. "What's up?" Alex leaned against the railing, sword at his side. "Wellp, that bastard cracked one of the boards. I hammered one in it's place, should be fine." He smirked. "Did... did you hammer it on the inside?" Rex blinked. "Was, Was i not supposed too?" Alex facepalmed. "We need to get this ship to land and fast, you just made a wasted repair in the middle of no where!" As the Alex finished his sentence, something made a loud THU-CRACK! "How hard did you hammer the nails in....?"

"I was suppose to be gentle....?" With that, the two rushed down to see what the cause was, inside the storage deck, was a sort of yellow life raft and a massive hole. "Shit, the waters pouring in fast, hand me some nails!" Alex shouts, the two rush off to work, pounding boards in as quick as possible from the bottom up until the leak was fully fixed. "Phew... ok we're going to need to land fast...." As they took a  breathe, they can hear some gurgling coming from the four foot deep pond in their ship. "Uhhh... Hello?"


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 12, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey grinned at the girl, a plan formulating in his head. He cast his gaze around the room, ran over to a desk (ignoring any and all protests from the girl), and snatched up a pen and pad of paper. After a few moments, he scrawled out a note on the sheet and tossed it to the bed. Then, he ran to the door and smashed it with a mighty kick, knocking it off the hinges and breaking it to pieces. That should get some attention.

Finally he turned to the girl, the same wild grin on his face. "Yer comin with me, kid!" he stated. With that, he scooped her up in his arms and jumped out the window, landing in a tree and proceeding to leaping outside of the property, running into town laughing his head off.

The note:

_I have your daughter.
Bring 10 million beli to the docks, pier 13, at noon in two days time, if you wish to have her back.​
Leader of the NR pirates,
Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic​_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Out at sea-
> 
> "Wheeeew~" Rex wiped his forehead as he came up onto the deck. "What's up?" Alex leaned against the railing, sword at his side. "Wellp, that bastard cracked one of the boards. I hammered one in it's place, should be fine." He smirked. "Did... did you hammer it on the inside?" Rex blinked. "Was, Was i not supposed too?" Alex facepalmed. "We need to get this ship to land and fast, you just made a wasted repair in the middle of no where!" As the Alex finished his sentence, something made a loud THU-CRACK! "How hard did you hammer the nails in....?"
> 
> "I was suppose to be gentle....?" With that, the two rushed down to see what the cause was, inside the storage deck, was a sort of yellow life raft and a massive hole. "Shit, the waters pouring in fast, hand me some nails!" Alex shouts, the two rush off to work, pounding boards in as quick as possible from the bottom up until the leak was fully fixed. "Phew... ok we're going to need to land fast...." As they took a  breathe, they can hear some gurgling coming from the four foot deep pond in their ship. "Uhhh... Hello?"



Alex inches over towards the water, reaches down, and pulls up a heavily tattooed shirtless man. Kris spits out a gallon of water before eyeing the two, "Who the hell are you two and what're you doing in my inner tube...?" 

He looks around, "Wait...This isn't my inner tube...Is it?" the two slowly shake their heads, "Well! Aren't you going to show me around! I am your guest after all!" he says heading up.

As he gets there he looks around at the vast ocean, "Whoo, you sure do get a better view from up on a big ship like this than well, my tube," he says before turning back towards the brothers, "Anyway, I'm Kris Jensen," he says giving them a slight wave, "Now who the hell are you two?"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Alex inches over towards the water, reaches down, and pulls up a heavily tattooed shirtless man. Kris spits out a gallon of water before eyeing the two, "Who the hell are you two and what're you doing in my inner tube...?"
> 
> He looks around, "Wait...This isn't my inner tube...Is it?" the two slowly shake their heads, "Well! Aren't you going to show me around! I am your guest after all!" he says heading up.
> 
> As he gets there he looks around at the vast ocean, "Whoo, you sure do get a better view from up on a big ship like this than well, my tube," he says before turning back towards the brothers, "Anyway, I'm Kris Jensen," he says giving them a slight wave, "Now who the hell are you two?"



"Who the hell are we!?" Rex shouts, grabbing Jensen by whatever he could. "Why my man, We are the great brothers Harshland of the Green cloak pirates! I'm the Captain, Rex Harshland." He lets go and smirks. "Yes, he's also the idiot who caused our ship to nearly sink." Alex smirks. "I regret nothing." Rex folds his arms. "My names Alex Harshland, what exactly are you doing out this was and why did you crash into our ship?" Alex questioned. "And how will you be paying for the damages? This ship wasn't cheap you know." Rex grins. "Yes it is, it was free. We stole it from the marines..."

"But he doesn't know that!" "He kind of does now..." "YOU HEARD NOTHING! NOTHING!"


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 13, 2010)

"A talking sword..." Elaine muttered, trying to get a grip on herself. The 'white-haired man' had told her all about the strange powers and abilities that some people had, but she was still shaken up when the eye suddenly appeared on the sword. "I need a lot more work before I can sail into the Grand Line," she thought. In just the past hour, she had seen so many new things, and firmly realized that she was nowhere near experienced or strong enough to achieve her dream. 

"Well, I suppose I should start learning how to use the rest of my cards," she thought. She had never succeeded in activating any of them besides The Magician and The High Priestess, but she would have plenty of time to try harder while they were sailing. The main problem was, unlike physical fighters who just had to train, she had no idea how to develop her Devil Fruit powers. Maybe she could try asking that guy, but judging from how he had acted after her fortune telling session she had severe doubts on his knowledge. She would just have to figure something out herself.

"For now...Finishing this fight should do," Elaine thought as she fired another blast of wind at a marine, observing the others decimate the marine forces.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 13, 2010)

*Johnny Gold Walker*

"Ahh, the Grand Line." He smiled as he looked out across the endless water, and he frowned."Okay, this is boring. Everyone we're heading back." They hoisted up the sails and Johnny turned to wheel back to the north blue where they just came from. "Sir we were not in the Grand Line, but for a few minutes." He sighed, "yeah I know, but no island is close enough, and I don't feel like doing a lot of work. Also if a sea king comes out you all are toast because I'll be asleep." He laughed, "to the nearest island!!!" "Sir it's a marine base island... Sir you need to see this!" He looks up, "hold on." He bends his legs and in one jump makes it to the outlook post and snags the binoculars away. "Let me see... A black and red ship, hmm definitely not a marine ship. Okay lets check it out, and since we're already going there anyway well do some sight seeing." He chuckled and jumped back down and ran into his room to change outfits. He came out in his own personal marine outfit. "We there yet?" "Almost sir, we are just a ways a way and we will dock." "Not fast enough." He leaps overboard and right before he hits the water he does a 45 degree air dash that sends him right above the beach of the island and lands. "That was easy." He looks back at the black and red ship. He thought seeing that ship I would say no one is still on it. So he turned around I'll head to town.


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent hit one marine in the face, ducking and whirling before taking two more out with a spinning kick. "Wow, the marine quality really has dropped since I joined. I didn't know they were accepting weak guys now," he said cheerily, grabbing one by the shirt and tossing him into the ocean. "Hope you can swim!"
> 
> ...



Looking at the man as if he was an idiot not only for tripping over him, but more so for asking him if he had knocked out the marines."What are you special?Let's see here monkey holding a staff, plus knocked out marines.Yes I'd have to say the monkey had something to do with it.", Yama said standing up and dusting off his breeches.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2010)

At The Dawn of A New Era, The Cipher Pirates Begin Their Journey!​
Kent, now carrying the sleeping guy on his back, looked down at the res of the assembled marines. A motley gang of fighters had been keeping them off his back for now, but it was time to take action.

"Hey! Fuckers!" Kent shouted down to the crowd below. However, everyone was too busy fighting to hear him. "HEY! FUCKERS!" Kent shouted at the top of his lungs.

That got everyone's attention.

"My name," He said, crossing his arms and grinning, "Is Kent the Red!  ex-Starshine Monk, ex-Cipher Pol Agent, and ex-Marine Lieutenant and Current Captain of the Goddam Cipher Pirates!"

"Wait, I don't get it!" Someone shouted from the crowd. "Are we supposed to know you?"

Kent pretended he hadn't heard them.

"This is my fighting monkey!" He shouted, pointing at Yama. "That is a guy who randomly decided to start killing people while arguing with his sword!" he continued, pointing at Raeyr. "This is the first member of the First Church of Kent!" He shouted, holding up Bros by the wrist. "And she is a weak girl who decided to follow me, and will probably end up making sammiches!" Kent finished, pointing at Elaine. "And I may not know any of their names yet! And I may not really know where I'm going with this anymore! And hell, I may have forgotten why I started in the first place! But I do know one thing! You marines? You're going to get the HELL! OFF! MY! BOOOOOOAT!" Kent roared, his body beginning to glow with red energy. He shot forward and grabbed one marine by the shirt, picking him up and hurling him into the others. They were knocked into the water, and the rest of the marines began leaping off the boat and back to the safety of the docks. Kent turned back to his crew. "Now somebody start this damn thing, because I don't know how!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

*With the Cipher Pirates*

The idiot from before had began talking out of his ass once again, though he did show an impressive display of power before, "Hm, for such a dumbass he's not too bad..." he says to himself as he continues his speech.

After taking out the rest of the marines he shouted at the group to get the boat started, "Hold on a second fool!" Tenmatou shouted, "I'm not gona' be starting shit, but why the hell not, I'll join this nut house."

"You'll do nothing of the sort!" Tenmatou shouted, "Unless you're going to kill this fool than you will not be following him! Atleast not while you wield me!" Raeyr rolls his eyes, "Killing him is always a possibility," Kent pops in, "Wha?"

"But at the moment we're stuck here, on an island full of weaklings, and this guy is our best way out of here," the sword rests silent, "Well I don't give a shit about your opinion anyway soooo," he slams Tenmatou into its sheath and smirks, "So where we headed."

*Green Cloak Pirates*

Kris eyes the two, "I think the question here is how do you plan on paying for my inner tube!" he shouts, holding up the popped tube, "My vehicle is totalled!"

He then looks up and sees the smiling jolly rodger waving in the sky, "Ok, I know just what to do!" he shouts, crossing his arms, "You'll repay my broken ride by letting me stay on this ship, and I'll pay for the hole in your ship by allowing me to join your crew!" he nods to himself, "Yes, that will work just fine."


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Saisho Island, South Blue...*
> 
> Kinzey grinned at the girl, a plan formulating in his head. He cast his gaze around the room, ran over to a desk (ignoring any and all protests from the girl), and snatched up a pen and pad of paper. After a few moments, he scrawled out a note on the sheet and tossed it to the bed. Then, he ran to the door and smashed it with a mighty kick, knocking it off the hinges and breaking it to pieces. That should get some attention.
> 
> ...



"Wait..wh-!" she couldn't even finish her sentence when he just grabbed her and jumping out the window with her! She screamed at the top of her lungs and kicked him and punched him in the back. "Let me down right now! Do you know who my father is!?"

Wait..she just realized, her father was in South Blue somewhere else...Her mother was in far North Blue doing a winter photo shoot. She stopped struggling and pushed herself up looking at him.

"Tell me...Did you think about this at all?" she asked him


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2010)

_*Marine Base of Calm Point, North Blue....* _

Lieutenant Murkin reclined in his chair and read the pink paper written in purple ink with a raised eyebrow. 

_ Greetings and love and a bright smile from Sweetie Island, Low-Land dweller! O, if only we could give you a warm hug in person and tell you that your super special we would. But we can't so we sent you this cute little note instead! What you hold in your hand right now is a most cordial request for the Sunshine Missionary Marie Antoinette... 
_​
Every so often he would lower the paper and steal a glance at the strange blonde in pink who handed the paper to him. The strange blonde in pink, without fail, would giggle and smile every. single. time he did so. Murkin rolled his eyes and read on. 

_...to perform her duties that are, we are sure you will agree, of super paramount importance. As I'm sure you're aware, the world is becoming sicker and sadder every single day and without the bright and warm rainbow in our hearts-_​
With a sigh the Lieutenant balled up the paper and threw it in the trash beside his desk. The blonde in pink seemed to grow a little tense in her seat just in front of Murkin, but her smile didn't waver. It seemed to grow brighter. 

"Yeah, I heard about your kind, little lady. Bunch of do-gooders from the sky came around here a few years back with the same note my men tell me. You're all a bunch of sickos if you ask me." 

The blonde, strawberry hairpin shining as light from the window hit it, put her delicate hand to her mouth as she giggled politely but deeply.

"O, sir, I didn't ask you anything at all!" She spoke simply and sweetly. "But it is very troubling to me that you think so and it makes my heart a little less bright to hear you say such words. But we Sunshine Missionaries believe that everyone is entitled to their opinions, even if its a nasty wasty one."  

The blonde put a finger to her mouth in thought before shouting out suddenly. 

"I have a most splendid idea! If it pleases and sparkles I would like for you to come with me and see the work that I do for this dreary and unhappy world firsthand! I'm sure your spirit will flutter like a butterfly when you see the smiles on the citizen's faces. A Sunshine Missionary never fails to change a naysayer's mind. O, you simply must come!" 

The lieutenant let out his own giggle this time as he pulled a cigar out of a case in front of him. 

"Forget it, little lady. You have my cordial permission to do whatever your happy little heart desires in Calm Point. Now get out. I have some real work to do." 

The lieutenant lit his cigar.

"Oh my!"  The blonde started. 

"What's the problem now?!" 

"If it pleases and sparkles I would be oh so grateful if you didn't smoke."

"What difference does it make? You're leaving now." 

"Oh, you misunderstand sir. I would be oh so grateful and my heart would leap with joy if you never smoked again. Ever."

Murkin roared with laughter, practically falling out of his seat. 

"O, it is wonderful to see you so happy! But I'm afraid unhappy lungs and a sick heart aren't very funny. One must also think of the children, you know." 

After recovering, Murkin looked around his office in mock-confusion. 

"What are you even talking about? What children? There are no children in my office!" 

The blonde never stopped smiling. 

"Well, sir, if it pleases and sparkl-" 

*"GET THE HELL OUT OF HERE!"* 

"Very well. O, thank you SO MUCH for your permission to spread love and cheer around this fine Low-Land town! O, I-I just-"

She could contain herself no longer. 

The lieutenant almost went for his sidearm when the blonde in pink jumped out of her chair and pounced on him in a warm and gooey embrace.

*"I LOVE YOU VERY MUCH!"*

(frame freezes just as the blonde in pink throws her arms around the stunned marine.)


*Marie Antoinette 
Sunshine Missionary
Big-Time Hugger*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates*
> 
> Kris eyes the two, "I think the question here is how do you plan on paying for my inner tube!" he shouts, holding up the popped tube, "My vehicle is totalled!"
> 
> He then looks up and sees the smiling jolly rodger waving in the sky, "Ok, I know just what to do!" he shouts, crossing his arms, "You'll repay my broken ride by letting me stay on this ship, and I'll pay for the hole in your ship by allowing me to join your crew!" he nods to himself, "Yes, that will work just fine."



"I don't like the cut of your jib." Rex eyes Kris. "And i don't know what that phrase means." He adds. "But if you're going to repay the damage that's fine by me!" He smirks and slaps kris on the back. "Excellent, our first crewmate... Can you steer a boat? Navigate? Fix a ship? Anything you are good at at all?" Alex smiled at their new crewmate, he didn't know what to think at the moment but he prayed the newbie knew something, oda knows they needed someone who did.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 13, 2010)

*Cipher Pirates*

For more times than Bros cared to count today, he woke up in a weird situation. He was now on the shinigami's shoulder, and it seemed as though most of the marines were defeated.

"Now somebody start this damn thing, because I don't know how!" Kent roared.

Bros didn't say a word. He hadn't heard a single word Kent had said, but he seemed to absent mindedly wander over to the a hanging rope on the ship and sat down. His weight cause the rope to break out of it's knot, and unravel. This in turn, caused the ship's sails to unfold and catch the wind.

"Oops." Bros commented as he watched the events unfold.

Since his last couple of resting spots seemed to be full of fail, Bros decided to find a much better spot this time. With a walk that obviously lacked purpose, Bros walked over and made his way to the wheel of the ship. He carefully sat his pipe down leaning it against the wooden wheel and sat down cross-legged. The weight of the pipe cause the wheel to turn sharply to the right, and at this time a gust of wind came and propelled the ship forward. Annoyed that he probably wasn't gonna get a good nap in anytime soon, Bros picked up his pipe and walked back over to where the whole crew was staring at him.

With an obviously bored expression, Bros just stared blankly back at Kent. Kent stared back. Bros kept staring. Kent followed suit. This went on for a couple of minutes. Then, out of the blue, "Sup". 

"Sup."

Silence.

"So... uh... the name's Bros Ki. And this..." Bros hefted his impossibly large smoking utensil, "...is oj. O.J., say hi..."

Silence.

"So... uh... you wanna hit this?" Bros said to Kent as he held out the three hundred pound pipe to his new captain.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "I don't like the cut of your jib." Rex eyes Kris. "And i don't know what that phrase means." He adds. "But if you're going to repay the damage that's fine by me!" He smirks and slaps kris on the back. "Excellent, our first crewmate... Can you steer a boat? Navigate? Fix a ship? Anything you are good at at all?" Alex smiled at their new crewmate, he didn't know what to think at the moment but he prayed the newbie knew something, oda knows they needed someone who did.



"The cut of my jib is just fine thank you!" he shouts, not quite sure what his jib was but didn't care. Suddenly Alex began questioning him, "Oh what can I do...What can I do!" he shouts, standing tall, "I don't really do much of anything," he says picking his ear.

"Though I guess my friends can help out," he says tapping on his back, "Fido! Jojo!" he shouts, concentrating as two figures begin to morph out of his back. Suddenly a large dog and a monkey appear.

"Fido! You're on look out duty! Jojo! Man the helm!" the two nod and head off, "See, I'm more than useful, probably do more than either of you two," he looks Rex up and down, "So are you the chef?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

*Marine Base of Calm Point, North Blue.... *

Dante approached the massive walls of the marine base, "So, this is the place eh?" he says, taking a drag from his cigarette, "Looks pretty impressive, I'm sure blowin' this place sky high will get pop's attention."

He approaches the wall and clenches his fist, suddenly his skin begins to turn into a leathery red from his fist and continues to the rest of his body. He grows a pair of small horns on his head as well as a demonic tail.

"Let the show begin..." he says before punching a hole in the wall and stepping through. The marines, in the middle of training, stand in shock and confusion as they see the pirate head in, "W-what is that?!" one shouts, voice full of fear.

"It's a criminal! A bit freakier than most but a criminal still!" their commanding officer shouts, "Now are ya' just gona' keep shittin' yer pants or are ya gona' defend dis base!" he shouts enraged. The men cheer and charge forward, "Oh, you're just making it too easy for me..."

He rushes forward, scorching the ground that his feet make contact with. He grabs hold of one of their faces and rams his fist into his gut, sending him crashing back into his comrades.

"What! Is this all you've got!" he takes a deep breath before unleashing a blaze of fire from his mouth that engulfs all opponents in front of him, "Damn, burnt my cigarette..." he says in an annoyed tone, "But shit, maybe I should've joined the marines like ol' daddy wanted me too, you sure could've used the help," he says, arms crossed.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2010)

*[Hali]*

She was laying down, looking at the sky, she noticed how she was now rather close to the island. Despite this she was tired, and wanted to go rest, but she didn't know what the result would be if she went to go sleep.She slowly got up and distributed the paper to just her feet now. She yawned and continued forward. 

Getting closer to the island she felt joy, although this island also looked small she had hope, hope that she could start her life as a pirate here. She looked up to the sky, wondering what type of people would be there, and if they were willing to help her become a pirate. She also hoped that she might be able to start her crew there, as there might very well be a crew of some sort there. She smiled as she started to rush her path way, leading towards the island.

Eventually she reached the island, where once she landed on land she crashed down to the ground. She huffed as she was glad to be over land again, she just rolled over onto her back, staring up at the sky, tired as hell. She quickly closed her eyes, although she was disturbed by a quiet laugh... sounded like it came from the town, although she didn't really care, all she wanted to do was rest.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "The cut of my jib is just fine thank you!" he shouts, not quite sure what his jib was but didn't care. Suddenly Alex began questioning him, "Oh what can I do...What can I do!" he shouts, standing tall, "I don't really do much of anything," he says picking his ear.
> 
> "Though I guess my friends can help out," he says tapping on his back, "Fido! Jojo!" he shouts, concentrating as two figures begin to morph out of his back. Suddenly a large dog and a monkey appear.
> 
> "Fido! You're on look out duty! Jojo! Man the helm!" the two nod and head off, "See, I'm more than useful, probably do more than either of you two," he looks Rex up and down, "So are you the chef?"



"HEY!" Rex grabs Kris again. "You can make fun of my brother all day and night, but the second you insult me that's going to far!" "HEY!" Alex shouts, but is soundly ignored. "I'M THE CAPTAIN HERE!" Rex points his thumb at himself. "See the green cloak? Well, we're called the GREEN CLOAK pirates punk! RESPECT US FOR WE HAVE ROBBED THIS SHIP FROM THE MARINES! BWAHAHAHAHA!" Rex laughs hysterically. 

"Actually, the marines paid us to destroy it, but we turned it into a pirate ship." Alex shakes his head. "Oi!... did we?" Rex blinks. "Nono, i believe we stole it from them. I have an excellent memory!" Alex shakes his head. "Quit trying to sound cooler then you are." He slaps Rex upside the head. "Let our new crewmate down. Rex here is the captain and i'm the ships firstmate."


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gale Island, North Blue*

_?Rising Gale? _is the atypical bar, filled with pirates and various other rogues. It was your average day in the bar, the heavily-muscled and scarred Bartender who was rumored to be a former pirate captain himself, passed out huge heavy mugs of beer to the scary man who had assembled there. 

Although these men look very frightening, they weren?t big names or big bounties, though. Mostly everybody was sitting down enjoying their beer, but two men covered in black leaned against the walls, their eyes scanning the crowd. No one questioned them though?

The music was playing and the men were clapping. Everything was going as normal, until a boot kicked open the door. A young man walked in, wearing a hood over his head, covering his face in shadow. He smoked a cigarette and took a quick look at the crowd. 

He tossed the cigarette to the ground and smothered with his boot. *?WHO WANTS TO JOIN MY PIRATE CREW!!!?* He shouted so that he could be heard over the music. The pirates continued with their day, though ignoring him. The man frowned. Maybe they hadn?t heard him? *?WHO WANTS TO JOIN MY CREW!!!? *

He was ignored once more and this time he got angry. He clenched his teeth and then said, *?HEY!?* He slammed his foot down on a table, surrounded by muscular looking pirates. The table easily cracked and fell to pieces. *?MY NAME IS DUKE BIGANTO, CAPTAIN OF THE WORLD PIRATES, WHO WANTS TO JOIN!? *

The men, whose table had been destroyed, along with their precious drinks and playing cards, all clenched their teeth. ?You little brat!!!? One of them shouts, rushing forward to charge Duke, but Duke merely raises his leg and kicks with amazing speed, knocking the pirate through a wall. Everyone?s jaw drops. 

?Did you see what he just did??

?Who is this kid??

The hood on his jacket falls down; revealing orange-hair and a striking face? However, most of the attention falls towards Duke?s left eye which is covered by an eye patch. ?I told ya! I?m *DUKE BIGANTO, CAPTAIN OF THE WORLD PIRATES!*? 

?Stupid kid!? The men reach for their guns and whip them out, starting to shoot at Duke. Duke merely smirks and then slams his hand into the wall. *?Animate!?* A golem made of brick and stone bursts, more like forms from the wall. It slams its knee down and shields Duke from the flow of bullets. The men drop their guns in astonishment. 

?Who are you? What are you!? ? 

Duke merely chuckles and then he punches at the air, ?I?m Duke Biganto, the man who is going to *CONQUER THE WORLD! TATAHAHAHAHAHAHA!? *


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey tilted his head at the question. "Did I think this through? No. Yes. Well, a little: A rich girl is considered important, and therefore worth money. So I kidnap you, and I get money" . He gave a content grin, his eyes closed (like ), but after a moment he opened his eyes, frowned, looked around, and stopped running.

"I wrote two days on the ransom note, which means I'm stuck with you for two days...without a Beli to my name. Crap". Kinzey returned his gaze to the girl in his arms. "Say, do you have anything on you we could sell for a place to stay, or-"

With a dull roar, his stomach announced it's own needs. Laughing embarassedly, he said "What can I say? A pirate's gotta eat!" He blinked a few times, and then smiled brightly, a proud tone to his voice. "Oh, did I mention? I'm a pirate".


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Saisho Island, South Blue...*
> 
> Kinzey tilted his head at the question. "Did I think this through? No. Yes. Well, a little: A rich girl is considered important, and therefore worth money. So I kidnap you, and I get money" . He gave a content grin, his eyes closed (like ), but after a moment he opened his eyes, frowned, looked around, and stopped running.
> 
> ...



"But did you notice...No one was home except me?" she asked, she did a face palm. She looked at him,"They will be gone for months."

"Plus! A pirate is cool and dangerous!" she said,"Not a thief!" She read in her books of how pirates will sail the seven seas in such of treasure and adventure. Light blushed, she wanted that life. Not the life of a house wife...

Then she heard his stomach growl

She looked at him, she wondered if he was experiencing side affects from the poison. She looked at him intently then she grabbed his arm,"May I please look at you?" she asked him, she was wondering if his other body parts were experiencing any change. She came up to him, really closely examining his face. His eyes weren't glassy and he didn't show signs of perspiration.

"Please...May I check your body?" she begged


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gale Island, Across the street from the bar where Duke is*

A cloaked figure walks through the streets, the wind attempts to blow it off but he clutches the hood tightly, "I need to get out of the streets...I need to lay low for a while..." the figure says before heading into a bar facing another one on the other side of the street, "What poor planning..." he says before shrugging and heading into the bar.

Your usual group of tough guys, "Man, sounds like some shits going down across the street," one says, "Yea, but that bars fulla pussies, someone probably broke a nail! GYAHAHAHA!" they all suddenly burst into laughter.

The cloaked figure walks to the bar and takes a seat, "I'll take a water," he says calmly, "A water?" the bartender asks loudly, "Yes...A glass of water...Too advanced for you?"

"Heh! Who let the lightweight in here? Maybe I should esort you across the street punk," a man says approaching him, "Maybe I should escort your face to my foot..." the large man grunts and grabs hold of his cloak, "Why don't ya' show me yer ugly face punk!" as he goes to rip it off the man grabs hold of his hand in a flash.

He tightens his grip around it causing the man to scream in pain, "What the hell?! It's like a fuzzy grip of death!" he shouts falling to his knees, "You little shit!" he shouts going for a punch with his other arm but in a flash the man slams his foot into his gut and sends him flying back.

However the quick motions caused his cloak to fall off and to the ground, revealing the man to be watch appears to be a walking rabbit, white fur, long ears, a pair of pants and a red vest on, "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! WHAT A FREAK!" the bar shouts in laughter, "But he did take out Chuck, we can't let this little bunny get away with that," they all say getting to their feet.

The rabbit man cracks his knuckles before leaping forward and slams his foot into the side of one of their heads, sending them crashing through the wall of the bar and into the one across the street, "So much for keeping a low profile," he says before preparing to take on the mass of bar goers.

*Green Cloak Pirates*

Kris activates his jet feet and flies into the sky and out of Rex's grip. He hovers above them for a moment, "My beasts run your ship and this is the thanks I get! Tsk tsk, no manners among pirates I guess," he shrugs, "No matter! I think I've got the details down by now," he says before landing.

"So I guess if you're the Captain, and you're the first mate, that makes me everything else. Well I guess I can handle it. Though I don't know anything about medicine, or navigating, or building ships...I'm good and beating the shit out of people though," he says with a shrug.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey laughed. "Oh, don't try to fool me! I heard you talking to that...butler, I'm guessing? There's no way he'll let you get kidnapped. Besides, 10 million beli is chump change for a family like yours". He turned somber for a moment at the thought of their unfair, or perhaps too fair, situation.

"What?" he blinked as she asked to examine him. It was obviously a ploy to get away, but he might as well let her; establish the captor-captive relationship, right? "Fine" he sighed, setting her down on her feet. "But don't make me mad; I get _angry _when I'm mad". He glared at her for a moment, and then leaned back, letting her do her thing.


----------



## Kei (Oct 13, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Saisho Island, South Blue...*
> 
> Kinzey laughed. "Oh, don't try to fool me! I heard you talking to that...butler, I'm guessing? There's no way he'll let you get kidnapped. Besides, 10 million beli is chump change for a family like yours". He turned somber for a moment at the thought of their unfair, or perhaps too fair, situation.
> 
> "What?" he blinked as she asked to examine him. It was obviously a ploy to get away, but he might as well let her; establish the captor-captive relationship, right? "Fine" he sighed, setting her down on her feet. "But don't make me mad; I get _angry _when I'm mad". He glared at her for a moment, and then leaned back, letting her do her thing.



She shook her head,"And that what he is..a butler.."

She smiled when he gave into her, she took off his shirt and examined his body like a art critic will examine art. She studied his pulse and then his eyes, they weren't glassy like she concluded. His body wasn't going though no dis-formation, no scares, no black wounds. She ran her hand though out his body trying to feel if any lumps. She made her way to his back, she blushed..

He looked good...

She finished up with a tiny bite to his neck,"Do you feel this?" she asked, she was wondering if his nervous system was still in check.

She stopped and looked at him, he didn't look like a pirate, but he could give her what she wanted. An escape, a reason to flee her family, and the marriage.. She looked up at him "Are you serious, about being a pirate? she asked, "..If you are...then take me with you! I will be a good doctor and I can take care of myself! I have access to funds and everything!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates*
> 
> Kris activates his jet feet and flies into the sky and out of Rex's grip. He hovers above them for a moment, "My beasts run your ship and this is the thanks I get! Tsk tsk, no manners among pirates I guess," he shrugs, "No matter! I think I've got the details down by now," he says before landing.
> 
> "So I guess if you're the Captain, and you're the first mate, that makes me everything else. Well I guess I can handle it. Though I don't know anything about medicine, or navigating, or building ships...I'm good and beating the shit out of people though," he says with a shrug.



"Well, that seems to be all anyone here knows how to do." Alex rubbed the back of his head. "HEY I CAN REPAIR SHIPS!" "You knocked a hole in this one." "Yes, but i fixed it." "By causing two more leaks." "It'll be fine." Alex sighed and pointed to the distance. "There is an island that way, i remember it from the deliver we had to make. It'll be free of a large marine influence, but we'll still have to deal with a few of them. If we can stay out of the way i think we'll be ok." Rex nods. "Right, destroy the marines, good plan!" "No, avoid the marines." "Yes, Void the marines." "no, A-void." "Yes, we'll make the base a void."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

"S...so?" Kinzey said, embarrassed. "Butlers can take money out of banks...and stuff". He scratched his neck at his feeble retort.

He crossed his arms and looked away as she pretended to study his body. How long was she going to keep this "doctor" charade up?  "Ah! Yesss!" he almost hissed as she bit him. Annoying brat.

But what she did next surprized him the most. "You?! Join my crew?" he burst out into loud gaffawing. After he'd laughed himself out, he said, wiping a tear out of his eye, "I don't think I have a place for a spoiled princess on my crew, thanks". He spun around and said, his hands behind his head "You got any money? I'm a bit peckish, and I wouldn't want any 'harm' to come to you in the form of an empty tummy. That would just be attrocious!" he exclaimed with false horror.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2010)

*Gale Island, North Blue...*

Pedestrians stopped, startled by the sudden commotion that erupted from both the _Rising Gale_ and its neighboring bar the _Elevating Wind with Speeds up to 40 Knots_. 

"Look out!" 

One woman barely managed to dodge the broken man who came flying through the wall of the Rising Gale. Luckily the man broke his fall on a bunch of newspapers piled up next to a garbage can. He laid for a moment before coming to. 

_"Who *was* that guy?"_ The man thought as he tried to get back to his feet... when his hand grabbed something meaty. The man immediately jumped to his feet when he heard something like a groan and felt something move ever so slowly against him.

"Okay okay officer, I'll move along..." 

A tired voice responded mechanically as though it was no stranger to that sentence. 

The piles of newspaper fell this way and that to reveal a burly bull of a man in mere strips of clothing that barely covered him up at all. The man stirred a bit before coming to his feet and rubbing his eyes. 

"What the!?!"

By reflex the other man pulled out a knife. 

And by reflex the burly man whipped a much-too-big shotgun out and twirled it around so that it knocked the man's knife from his grasp. Within the same blinding twirl he pointed the boomstick at the man. 

_"So fast for his size!"_

The man gasped and pissed his pants when he heard the familiar cocking sound.  

"Well...you're not a marine at all." The big man spoke as he fully opened his eyes for the first time since being awoken. "Anyway, most people don't go around trying to rob the guy sleeping in the street. I would suggest the Upper West Side."

The man was now sweating quite a bit. 

"Go."

The man ran away with a silent vow to never pick fights in bars again.

The big man in rags put his crudely designed shotgun, its handle and barrel being held together by a large piece of string, in a strap on his back and yawned. It was a good nap, but it was time to move on. Seemed he'd find neither money nor any leads on his "pursuit" in this town... 

*“MY NAME IS DUKE BIGANTO, CAPTAIN OF THE WORLD PIRATES, WHO WANTS TO JOIN!” *

The vagabond's ears perked up. He turned toward the Rising Gale.

 “I’m Duke Biganto, the man who is going to *CONQUER THE WORLD! TATAHAHAHAHAHAHA!” * 

He then took out a straw pipe that seemed hilariously tiny in his ham-sized hands. He lit, puffed deeply, and let out a deep, cleansing exhalation of smoke. 

"Hm. Is that so?"

(frame freezes as the big guy smiles thoughtfully like a man full of years.)

*Sauce 
Muscle-For-Hire 
Ex-Con
Canceled bounty: 200,000 beri*


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 13, 2010)

*Marine Base of Calm Point, North Blue*

"So you wanna be a marine,eh?Well this life ain't easy kid.", said a naval recruiter looking over a young red haired man and only thought, fuckin miscreant.The recruiter started asking barrage of questions, some standard stuff and a really weird question that really can't be described."So Gusto any illnesses we should be aware of?".

"Yeah actually now that you mention it.", this had the recruiter shocker,the boy looked to be in perfect health."Oh well what is it?",he said perplexedly."Yeah,there's thing when my skin starts to turn red and like I grow wings and and horns!", he shouted in a paranoid fashion.Oh God.One of those jokester ones again.Kids who think they're funny and like to waste time, the recruiter thought."Get the hell out my office...",he groaned as he shredded the paper work for Gusto.

"No!Seriously look!", Gusto exclaimed reaching out his arm as it began to grow a bit turning into a red color and having a claw where the hand should be. The recruiter was scared out of this world,"What in the hell!?HELP!HEL-", no even able to let out his final words the claw was stabbed through his heart.Gusto began laughing crazily,"Least I'm not bored anymore!", he said with a smile as he morphed into his full gargoyle form and busted through the door. Flying down the halls uncaring as he breathed a blast of fire at any nearby person.

*Cipher Pirates*

Yama looked at what he was stuck with and thought,did I just get stuck with a bunch of misfits?Yama didn't know what to do after Kent's speech."Well then,I guess I'll be going meditate on what's just occurred for a bit.If needed just holler.",he said in an awkward kind of tone as he climbed up the roped hopping into the crow's nest. After getting situated he closed his eyes in went to find his inner peace.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 13, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Well, that seems to be all anyone here knows how to do." Alex rubbed the back of his head. "HEY I CAN REPAIR SHIPS!" "You knocked a hole in this one." "Yes, but i fixed it." "By causing two more leaks." "It'll be fine." Alex sighed and pointed to the distance. "There is an island that way, i remember it from the deliver we had to make. It'll be free of a large marine influence, but we'll still have to deal with a few of them. If we can stay out of the way i think we'll be ok." Rex nods. "Right, destroy the marines, good plan!" "No, avoid the marines." "Yes, Void the marines." "no, A-void." "Yes, we'll make the base a void."



"We're getting in a fight?" a voice says in the distance, "Where'd he go?" Alex asks looking around.

They head over towards the back of the ship and spot Kris, sitting in his inner tube and being dragged by a rope attached to the boat, "How did you fix that thing?" he asks Kris, who is laying back and relaxing in his trusty tube, "Never underestimate duck tape..."

"What?" Kris shakes his head, "Forget it, so I hear we're fighting some marines?" Alex begins to shake his head, "Actually-"

"Yep! They won't know what hit em'," Rex says, cutting his brother off, "Well tell Jojo to pick up the pace, we've gota' get this show on the road!" Alex scratches his head, "I don't think your monkey can control how fast we're going," he says, scratching the back of his head, "Don't underestimate my monkey! If he wants to he'll do it dammit!"


----------



## Olivia (Oct 13, 2010)

*[Hali]*

She continued to hear slight talking, and she couldn't rest with that. So she slowly got up as she found her balance and walked towards the noise. She didn't quite know what it was or what is was coming from, but it was bothering her, so off she went. She slowly walked towards the noise, and she looked around a building, she saw a man about her age and a girl that looked a few years younger than herself.

She wondered what they were doing, and she couldn't hear them clearly, but one thing was for sure. He heard him go into a big laugh, although she still couldn't understand what he was saying. She slowly looked a little around the corner as she said "Sorry to interrupt, but you guys interrupted my rest, so unless you guys stop annoying me, then I will have to shut you up myself." She looked serious at the two people, still not knowing what she had just interrupted.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 13, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "We're getting in a fight?" a voice says in the distance, "Where'd he go?" Alex asks looking around.
> 
> They head over towards the back of the ship and spot Kris, sitting in his inner tube and being dragged by a rope attached to the boat, "How did you fix that thing?" he asks Kris, who is laying back and relaxing in his trusty tube, "Never underestimate duck tape..."
> 
> ...



"You know, if you just cut the rope, he'll go away." Rex comments. "And if i throw you over board, you'll go away. Hey two for one!" Alex smirks as he walks off. "You wouldn't throw your own captain over board! Right...?" Alex doesn't comment, merely walking off to the front of the ship. "OI! I SAID RIGHT?!" Rex shouts again, chasing after his brother. The two were lucky for now, the marines were not searching for them yet and wouldn't be able to recognize such an old model marine ship. 

They would be able to land on the island soon, a few more hours and they would be there. If Rex were able to keep himself calm, perhaps they would be able to keep out of any trouble....

sadly, that's now how Rex is...


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey turned to the new arival, an equally serious tone to his voice as he said "Yeah, and _you _interrupted _me _laughing at Princess here for wanting to become a pirate". Then a grin split across his face as he gently elbowed the new arrival in a "comradery" sort of way. "Can you believe it?" Serious again, he _tsk_'ed slowly and scratched his chin as if disappointed. "Captives just shouldn't try to join their captor's pirate crew; it's just bad politics". With the admition of his pirate nature, Kinzey hoped to scare off the new arrival.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2010)

*Hell Firestorm at Calm Point...* 

An Ensign burst into the Lieutenant's room to find him in the arms of that freaky Blonder girl scout. 

"Uh.... forgive me for interrupting sir! But we have a major situation! Two devils have broken in and are setting fire wherever they go! One is n the training camp and the other is in the first floor hallway!" 

Murkin was trying his hardest to break free of Marie's kung-fu grip. 

"LET GO, YOU IDIOT!" 

Hearts and Red Velvet Cakes swirled about Marie's head as she hummed a tune. She wouldn't budge. With the free arm he managed to wiggle out of the hug he grabbed Marie's face and pushed away. Slowly their bodies were being pried apart. 

"O, sir, why do you reject my love? I have come to heal, not to hurt! Let the warmth in your heart rise and take life like yeast!"

"I'll be down there in a second! In the meantime, send down Boomer to deal with the one in the training camp! Double time, soldier!"

"Sir, yes, sir!" 

The ensign disappeared 

------------------- 

Just as Dante is spewing fire on the rookies a huge, shirtless, blob of a man carrying a mammoth gun with both hands steps into the training hall. 

"Oi, what's all this den'?" 

*Commodore Boomer*​
The gun was like miniature cannon with 3 monstrous barrels. Boomer looked at this "Devil" with exasperation as though he were extra paper work on Friday. 

"Oi, you the big bad causin' the noise? Let's ave' a go den'."

A barrage of cannon fire issued from the gun toward Dante, tearing through marine fodder along the way.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2010)

*[Hali]*

Getting adjusted to the situation that was all the explanation she needed. She smiled and said "So... you are a pirate? And you have a hostage? I don't know exactly why you have her but... as long as your a pirate I minus well hang around you, seeing how I am going to be a pirate one day." She sat down saying "Carry on to whatever you were doing, I don't really care... but I need to get started off as a pirate, and even if that means being around someone that seems as annoying as you then I will suffer through it." She huffed, looking into the sky.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Sea...*

Kinzey smirked and said "Well if you can stomach me, you _must _be dedicated". He leaned up against the wall of a nearby building to get comfortable. "See, Princess here is the daughter of one of the richest guys on the island, and I kidnapped her for the ransom, seeing as I don't have enough beli for a single cabbage loaf".

He tapped his temple with an index finger, as if about too explain something clever. "So she tried to convince me that she wanted to join me as a doctor, and that her funds would be at my disposal, but I didn't fall for it; I'm just too stupid for her, to even recognise a good deal, even one that's just a trap in disguise". He closed his eyes and nodded, as if he had just declared checkmate in a particularly fierce game of checkers.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2010)

*[Hali]*

She smiled as she said "I see, so you are a new pirate, and you are trying to get beris off of a hostage situation. To an outsider your plan sounds good, but what will you do once someone finds you? If she really is a princess then you won't be able to get far before they send a lot of men to you and order your execution. However, if you were to have more... help... than you might be able to pull this scandal off."

She got up, as she walked a bit closer to him. She calmly said "Just listen, we have similar goals, although I don't really want money, I think we can help each other become pirates. With the way you are now I doubt you would make it far, not knowing the desire consequences of preforming an act such as this one... I don't know what went through your head when you made the decision, but I must say, that was pretty stupid."

She walked over to a tree, resting against it. She calmly said "Well how about it? Why don't we team up, this could be fun. Also, it is not like hanging around people like you is hard, I could manage far worse people than yourself, well at least people that I have met. So I wonder..." She touched the tree as it started to flake off into pieces of paper. "If I should prove to how much I want to become a pirate. Don't worry, I won't hurt you, although if you want to keep the captive quiet, then I could take her off your hands for now."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 14, 2010)

*Johnny Gold Walker*

He made it to the town and suddenly heard a small explosion. "The headquarters of this island?" He turned and ran towards the blast and saw his reflection and ran back. He flipped his hair and straightened his tie. He ran even faster now towards the yelling when he began to here heavy gun fire. "What the hell is going on?" He did a tiny jump kick and made a new entrance in the wall. "Shooting into a crowd for just one man!?!?" He propelled him self towards the Gatling gun by sliding and kicked it upwards. He kept on sliding until he stood up. In the positions they were standing they made a triangle formation between them. "Let these people leave and all of us can fight to our heart's content." He stared at both of them looking left and right. The last of the trainees left and he could see the devil guy smile and the much larger man ready him self.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 14, 2010)

Kinzey laughed at the woman's logic. "But if I couldn't handle people coming after me".

But at what she said next he jumped to his feet, his fists balled. " 'I doubt you would make it far'!? Are you calling me weak!? And then you turn and say I'm stupid!" She had done one of the few things that pushed Kinzey's buttons: insulting his skills, his ability to become pirate king, his ability to protect his nakama. His left hand hovered over his sheath for a moment, ready to fight her here and now, but with a deep breath he resisted the urge.

He shook his head, a sneer audible in his voice. "No thanks. I'd rather have Princess here join my crew". With that he grabbed Light by the wrist and stormed off, fuming.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

*saisho Island, South Blue...*

Axel walked around the main town on the Island, asking every citizen that he passed if they had seen a man with bright blue hair at all, but none had. He kicked the little stones on the path in frustration as he headed out to the shore line, scratching the back of his bright blonde head as he walked. Where the hell is he? he said to himself. As he rounded the corner he spotted a boy storming off holding the wrist of a girl... Lady Moon? He walked towards him, pulling out his pistols, twirling them around his fingers and pointing them towards his head. I dont know who the hell you think you are he said to the boy but you better hand over Lady Moon before I blow your head off!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2010)

*[Hali]*

She smiled as she let the paper fall to the ground. She turned away as she said "Well, I guess that's to bad isn't it." She started to slowly pace herself away. Although she quickly stopped and turned around to yell back "Oh by the way, keep the noise down!" She then turned away once again and started walking off. She got close to the ocean but stopped a little ways away.

She commented to herself "Damn, that would have been the perfect chance to get started as a pirate... all I would of had to do was stay with him long enough to get another ship and then get started on my real adventure... I really wish it was that easy though." She sighed as she looked up at the sky. She considered that this may be a waste of time.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue, Eliza* 

Eliza was smiling as she was being chased by the men who owned a food stand. It was better than eating dead, mody fish that was left for weeks. One man blocks her off and surrounds her. "We going to throw you in the gallys, to be hang. "I am sorry for taking it, but I was starving. You ruin my fun as well." "How about we have some fun with you" another man said. Eliza looks to the north, west and east. Then she turns around to look at the south. The men takes a stepts closer to her, Eliza ties the small bag of food to her toes nd closes her eyes as she turns into a vulture she starts flaping her huge wings to pick up off the ground.

"A bird, dinner I think" another man said. Eliza thinls again and turns into a harpie and screechs loud to stun the men. She flies to the skyies and turns back to a vulture and flies north to the coast line of the island as she looks down sees where to land, maybe at the docks where most of the boats are. She gaze at her sharp eyessight that she was getting used too and saw a few people a girl being pulled by a boy older than her as another girl walks to the ocean and thing another guy with pistols. Eliza is thinking today is not boring at all, are these people all pirates. She was going to land in a nearby tree and accidently let's go off the small bag of food it landed somewhere nearby. Eliza is thinking just great. I should stay up here to see what happens next with this bunch of pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Filthy, filthy, filthy, filthy!
> 
> This town had all the filth. All of them. Not only were the hotel rooms filthy, so were the general stores, the bank, even the soap was filthy. In all the time he's spent exploring the world, the time he was spending in this filthy town was the most disgusting. Sure, as an aspiring archaeologist he'd seen messier places but you didn't expect something like that in a place of civilization.
> 
> ...



Annie limped out of the saloon, keeping her face downcast as she headed down a side street. She of course did notice the two mooks who had been waiting across the street, probably for Serena. They immediately started to follow Annie, not even trying to blend in or seem nondescript. One of them was over six feet tall, thickly muscled and looked like a bruiser. He wore brass knuckles. The other was shorter and more compact. He had a scar running down his face, and a katana strapped to his belt. They weren't high class, but they weren't slouches either. 

Annie quickly figured her odds while quickening her pace, her left ankle whining in protest. At full health she could take them both, but she wasn't exactly in tip top shape at the moment. As she was debating whether to stand and fight or make a run for it, a voice caught her attention. 

"Pardon me miss, but have you ever heard of a thing called basic hygiene? And first aid?" The young man took out a handkerchief from his pocket and offered it to the bruised young lady. "Women these days..."

The gunslinger looked the guy up and down. He was a real dandy if there ever was one. He clearly wasn't from around these parts, not by a long shot. The way he talked, dressed, his mannerisms. It made him stick out like a sore thumb. As Annie noticed the two men coming closer, an idea occurred to her. Why not she figured. This dude came up to her after all. Annie smiled demurely at the young man and took the handkerchief. 

"Thanks fella," she said politely, dabbing the handkerchief under her bloody nose. Annie leaned slightly towards him and said in a low voice, "Sorry by the way..." 

The young man looked at her with a puzzled expression. "Sorry for what?" 

Suddenly Annie spun him around by the shoulders and pushed him at the two men. "He's the one you want. He's got the money, I gave it all to him!" she yelled, before running off down an alleyway.  

The large bruiser cracked his brass knuckled fists and moved in on the young guy. Meanwhile the swordsman chased after her. Annie frowned but at least one on one was fairer then two on one. She kind of felt sorry for the poor bastard who got in the way, but that's just the way it worked out here. She had to look out for number one first, herself. 

Annie ran into a dead end. She looked around rapidly and noticed a pipe opposite her that ran up a building, all the way to the roof. Annie made a move towards it and began to shimmy up, but then the katana dude appeared under her in a burst of speed, and grabbed her left ankle. Annie tried to ram her right boot into his face, but he blocked it and pulled her down roughly. Annie landed on her back with a thud, the impact briefly knocking the wind out of her. Meanwhile the swordsman drew his katana and leaped at her. Still on her back, Annie drew both her gold revolvers as fast as she could (faster then most people could even keep track of) and fired. The swordsman landed on top of Annie, his body limp and lifeless. Annie shoved him off with a grunt, revealing two bullet holes in his forehead.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 14, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> *Hell Firestorm at Calm Point...*
> 
> An Ensign burst into the Lieutenant's room to find him in the arms of that freaky Blonder girl scout.
> 
> ...



Dante watches the marine unload on him, "Hm, interesting," he reaches into his back pocket and pulls out a small metal stick, with one click it extends into a staff.

He spins it around before slamming it into the ground, the crack that it forms travels a distance in front of him before unleashing a wall of flames from it that takes out the fire.

"Well you walking tub of lard, it's unfortunate that you own this base, as I'm about to turn it into the newest section of hell," he says clicking the button of his staff again, causing the sharp edges to pop out and create a pitch form.

He sprouts a pair of bat wings from his back and charges forward. Boomer fires off a few blasts but he quickly maneuvers around to avoid them. As he dives forward to stab the marine he quickly falls to his back, "The hell?"

"Bye bye," he says, cocking his cannon in front of Dante, "Damn! Hell Fire!" he shouts, unleashing a blast of flames from his mouth as he fires. The contact between the two creates a massive explosion, sending Boomer tumbling in one direction and Dante heading up to the sky. He regains his flight pattern and looks down at the smoke, "This'll be a bigger pain than I thought..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2010)

*Kent* 

"So... uh... you wanna hit this?" Bros said to Kent as he held out the three hundred pound pipe to his new captain.[/QUOTE]

Kent shook his head. "Nah brah, I'm good. Stuff messes with my Inner Spirit. You do not wanna see that go down, believe me," he said, grinning. "But uh...thanks for the ship. Glad we've got someone who can sail this thing.

He turned to the rest of his crew. "Alright. First things first. We're heading...southwest," he said, squinting up towards the sun, "so that would put us on a course heading to the Running Island. But. I still haven't introduced myself! I'm Kent, and this is the Cipher Pirates. You are my crew. We are going to have adventures. And get rich. And kick as. And quite possibly take names. But before we do any of that, I need _your_ names.

*Prince*

Prince cursed silently to himself as his cigarette failed to light. It was windy today, and he was having enough trouble keeping his hat on, let alone lighting a cigarette. But eventually the flame took, and he breathed a small sigh of relief. Now that the important things were done with, he could get on with this transfer.

He didn't have many belongings besides his clothes and weapons, but he did have enough personal junk to fill up a small knapsack. He hefted it as he scuffed his feet against the dock for good luck, then walked up the ramp into the ship.

"Can I help you?" Came a voice from his right. Prince looked over to see a stuffy looking marine with glasses and a clipboard looking him over.

"Uh, yeah, I guess. I'm Ensign Prince. I just got transferred from _Marine Horizon_."

"Oh yes," the marine said, smirking. "The one who's commander went AWOL."

"Never really knew him much myself," Prince admitted. "I was sorta new there too. This is my second transfer this month."

"Yes, such a shame. Well, I suppose it's my job to welcome you to *The Dark Justice*. Officer quarters are down that hall to your right. Have a good day."

"Alright. Thanks," Prince said, heading down the hallway. "Maybe this time my commander will be mentally stable..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral*

"*sigh*How many days have been since I left home?"he sighed and asked looking at the sky, lying on the floor of his little boat and raising his hand to the sky, a blue sky, some gulls flying around and the sun rays which were as hot as the hell.Drying the sweat drops on his forehead, he sat and looked around, actually this wasn´t his idea of being a pirate, and become the strongest man of the world.

He left the little town where he grew up just to sail in an adventure"Oh yeah, it has been like two weeks since I left" looking inside the little treasure chest full of food that he brought with him, taking an apple he bit it and stood up, seeing in the distance while he ate, there was no pirate ship in sight"damn....this isn´t funny"he said and sat, seems like it will be a long trip.

-------------------------------
*Windstorm D. Renton*

He was returning from his little training, he just got bored some minutes ago and droppped it, path through the port, could see some pirates boarded, entered the small bar that was just a few meters from there.Other ones were just acquiring supplies and other few were drinking and laughing, it looked funny"I would like to become a pirate soon"he said and kept walking.

After a few minutes he passed near of another bar where he bumped by accident a pirate, the man was tall,bald and had a weird beard_*"Hey brat, are you blind or what? you bumped me"*_the man asked bothered as Ren just smiled"Oh If you do not tell me, I did not realize" Ren said sarcastically and laughed a bit, reaction that disn´t like to the pirate"Oh c´mmon take it easy man"he said looking at the guy´s face*"I´ll teach you something funny!"*he said as he tried to hit Ren but the feline eyed guy ducked and jumped dodging a kick, then landed on the man´s face"hehe, so slow"he said,  making the pirate to turn towards him, striking a knee in the tall guy´s stomach then punching his face knocking him down"uff...what an intense battle"he said rolling his eyes and raised his fist"Then it´s Renton 1, Unknown oldman 0"he said happily and kept walking towards home.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2010)

kinzey said:


> Kinzey laughed at the woman's logic. "But if I couldn't handle people coming after me".
> 
> But at what she said next he jumped to his feet, his fists balled. " 'I doubt you would make it far'!? Are you calling me weak!? And then you turn and say I'm stupid!" She had done one of the few things that pushed Kinzey's buttons: insulting his skills, his ability to become pirate king, his ability to protect his nakama. His left hand hovered over his sheath for a moment, ready to fight her here and now, but with a deep breath he resisted the urge.
> 
> He shook his head, a sneer audible in his voice. "No thanks. I'd rather have Princess here join my crew". With that he grabbed Light by the wrist and stormed off, fuming.



"Don't call me princess!!!"she yelled at him, the girl gave off the weird aura too. Light could had used her poison to run and they would be sleeping so soundly but then he said something that made her so happy...

He said he will let her join the crew, she began to laugh as he ran, this was so fun! This is what she wanted more then anything else in the world. To be free, to live the life of a pirate, to not listen to anyone except for the wind, the sea, and her captain. She stopped and then bowed before him,

"Light T. Storm, pleasure to be your doctor, Captain~" she purred

She was finally had the change of pace, from the boring life she was meant to live.  But then her happiness was cut short when Marines appeared, she step back, Kyle had to find the note. And Kyle was with them.

"Milady! Thank God you are okay!" he exclaimed, "Lord Moon wanted your safe return!" he continued then his eyes sharpened at her Captain, "..And the head of the fool who captured you..."

"You told Leni?" Light flinched, Kyle nodded, this wasn't going to be easy as she thought. Her 'husband' would rather have her staying at home then being with or even near a pirate.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Eliza

She landed on a branch as she looks downward she was thinking I get the food later and see her life sufer again. She look at the guy who notice her at the moment. The guy is still pondering why a large bird is circuling around for something. She watchs as the  Marines show up, Eliza is wondering why they show up and thinks she is a hostage, I spected she thought. She continue think the hero did show up and safes the girl so much excitement, she continue to think could the branch she is om could break at any moment cause of being a large bird. The people are thinking this is strange most vultures life in the desert. not a island. Eliza continue to watch if she needs to turn to her normalself or the harpie, she watches as she tries to listen to what is going on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2010)

*A Tale of Two Sisters...*
Seawoman Recruit Amelia Armstrong, better known as Amy to her friends, walked tentatively up the gangplank of the imposing Marine Battleship. She was a fresh faced 19 year old just out of the Marine Academy (the science division), who looked every bit the rookie. Standard Marine vest, navy blue overalls, and black boots shined to a high polish. She wore her reddish blond hair in a pony tail underneath her Marine cap, and hefted a stuffed green duffel bag over her shoulder. 

As Amelia approached the deck she stared at the name of the ship, printed in bold black letters across the port side hull, _*Dark Justice*_. For some reason, just reading those words made chills run up and down her spine. They sounded ominous to her. What did that even mean...Dark Justice? When she thought of justice, "dark" was the last thing she associated with it. 

Without even thinking, Amelia slowly began to turn around on her heels and head back down the gangplank. It was as if some subconscious part of her brain was telling her to leave while she still had the chance. Her uncle be damned, he'd just have to assign somewhere else. *BLAM!* Amelia walked straight into a wall and landed roughly on her rear end. Amelia slowly looked up and her eyes widened. It wasn't a wall she had run into. A huge mountain of a man loomed over her, standing well over nine feet tall. He wore a black tanktop over bulging muscles, and over that a white marine coat over his broad shoulders. An unlit cigar was clenched firmly between his teeth, and he scowled at Amelia through his steel gray eyes. Amelia saw that he was a Lieutenant. 

"Oh um...sorry sir," she muttered, slowly bringing herself back up to her feet. 

_Please tell me he's not my commanding officer._ 

"Watch where you're going little girl," he said gruffly, in a deep voice filled with contempt. 

*Lt. Zane Garrick "Garrick the Fist"
Leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice
Hero of the Marines and protege of Admiral Aihato. *

Garrick strode past her, making the gangplank tremble with each footfall of his heavy boots. Amelia shivered slightly. That man was bad news for sure. Amelia could see it in his eyes. She slowly began to creep away when suddenly his voice called out to her. 

"You're on this ship aren't you?" he grumbled from the railing. 

Amelia froze and turned around, nodding her head slowly. "Yes sir..."

"Then stop shitting around on my gangplank and get the fuck on board!" 

Amelia's shoulders slumped visibly and she made her way up the gangplank. _I wonder how Rose is doing?_ she thought to herself. 
_
*The East Blue...*_
Phoenix D. Rose laid back on her makeshift raft (just a few logs hastily strapped together by some chord), the hot sun baking her skin to a fine reddish hue. She had set out from home a week ago, intent on starting her journey to the Grand Line. However someone forgot to tell her that you needed a compass to navigate the seas. It also helped to know _how_ to read a compass. 

"Water..." she croaked through dry and cracked lips. She had gone through her supply of water and food in just two days.  Rationing was another thing that Rose simply had no use for. 

Rose was still undaunted however. In her mind she was already several steps closer to becoming the Pirate Queen. Death or failure simply weren't possibilities. "Grand Line here I come," she moaned weakly with a smile, as the rays of the sun made her squint her eyes. As Rose slowly turned over onto her side her eyes narrowed. There was something in the far off distance, the sight of which filled her heart with joy. 

"AN ISLAND!! SWEEEEEET!!!" 

The island wasn't that far off. Maybe half a mile at most. Already forgetting her aching body, she leaped to her feet. "You took me far good 'ole raft but sorry I gotta move on!" she told the raft, patting the splintered wooden logs that barely held together. Rose took a deep breath, inhaling a massive amount of air into her lungs. 

*"Bubble Pop!!"* 

Rose spit out a cannonball sized bubble that exploded with violent force. Hurricane force winds propelled her like a rag doll into the sky, and Rose laughed with glee as she flew like a bat out of hell towards the island in the horizon. 

_Salamander Island..._
A great marble fountain was placed in the middle of the town square of Salamander Island. It was very deep and resembled a grand pool. Suddenly a figure cannonballed into the center of the deep fountain. Water crashed everywhere. People along the square stopped and gasped. Rose leaped out of the water and cheered. "WATER!!!" she yelled happily, but then she frowned. 

"Oh yeah...Water," she muttered in a glum tone as she began to sink like a stone down towards the bottom of the deep fountain.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

Axel Breathed a sigh of relief when the Marines showed up. _Why do I always get myself mixed up in stupid situations? I'll leave it to the marines _ Ah well, I wanted to have a little fun... but I suppose I can leave Lady Moon here with the marines, I have more important things to be getting on with. Good luck to you he said to the boy you'l need it. as he walked away from everyone he remembered the bird and looked up to the sky _where did it go?_ and also remembered the item that fell to the ground and started heading in the general direction of where he heard it. _It could be treasure_ he thought to himself, and grinned. He looked around the tree and noticed a parcel and quickly opened it and looked inside. _food? Someone might need this... but where did it come from_ he thought and looked up into the tree. He gazed in awe at the sight he seen before his eyes; at the very top of the tree, balancing on a very precarious branch was a bird? A huge bird... a vulture. _Wow... that is so cool, i've never seen vultures in these parts before_


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie limped out of the saloon, keeping her face downcast as she headed down a side street. She of course did notice the two mooks who had been waiting across the street, probably for Serena. They immediately started to follow Annie, not even trying to blend in or seem nondescript. One of them was over six feet tall, thickly muscled and looked like a bruiser. He wore brass knuckles. The other was shorter and more compact. He had a scar running down his face, and a katana strapped to his belt. They weren't high class, but they weren't slouches either.
> 
> Annie quickly figured her odds while quickening her pace, her left ankle whining in protest. At full health she could take them both, but she wasn't exactly in tip top shape at the moment. As she was debating whether to stand and fight or make a run for it, a voice caught her attention.
> 
> ...



Rek Du Mortis has faced many strange things over the course of his travels, but a girl using him as a scapegoat for whatever crimes she commited was a first. Okay, so an event of a similar nature occured when he visited Barbar island, but those snakemen had it coming. And he was the one doing the scapegoating, not the other way around.

While the filthy little girl ran off to leave him to his fate, one of the brutes chasing after raised his meaty hands to bash his skull in with those knuckles. In a fight using just brute force Rek stood no chance against the stronger(and uglier) brute before him, but brute force wasn't the only way to win a fight. 

"Ugh, when I find that girl..." Rek reached for the inner recesses of his lovely coat and revealed a yellow cube. "Magnetizer, extract." The brute's knuckles began to slowly slide out of his fingers, a normally painless experience had not the brute possessed hideously large fingers that barely fit his knuckles and if he didn't resist the Magnetizer's effect. Rek pointed his cane mockingly at the brute, though he seeemed preoccupied with his knuckles trying to fly out of his fingers. By now the brute's hands were bleeding from all his attempts at keeping his knuckles. He wasn't even paying attention to Rek's perfectly done pose, which lowered his opinion of the brute even more, not that it was high in the first place. Rek took out a small dart from his pocket and removed a latch from the end of his cane and loaded the dart in. He aimed it at the brute's neck, and with a press of a button launched the dart toward him. The brute's flailing began to be less eratic, and after a few moments he collapsed, the poison in the dart taking full effect. 

The brute's knuckles finally flew out of his hands, but by now they were a sticky mess covered in blood. Having no use for said knuckles he deactivated his magnetizer and threw them away, and after that he went off to search for the girl. He found her quickly though, since the sound of 2 guns firing off from an alley was audible even at Rek's distance. He ran into the alley and saw the stupid girl pointing two admittedly fancy revolvers at him. He kept his magnetizer in hand, just in case the girl thought she could take him. She most definitely could, judging from the dead guy lying in front of her but hopefully this girl didn't know that.

"Now then, young lady." Rek slowly approached the girl, keeping his magnetizer close to him. "Tell me why you are on the run from those brutes, or I may have to turn you in to the police."


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 14, 2010)

*Gale Island with Duke*

*?AAAAAAAAH!?* Yells Duke as he his hit by the back of a shotgun and knocked out the window. As he flies he slams into a large man, dressed in rag. He stands up dizzily and shakes his fist at the store. ?Uh, sorry about bumping into you?? He says, scratching his head. He then points at the shop and says, ?I could use a little help with these guys!?

The huge man continues to smoke from his pipe, and Duke stares at him for a few seconds. ?Forget it then!? He charges back into the bar, by kicking down the door. ?*I?M BAAAAACK*!? He shouts at the top of his lungs. Five minutes later, he flies back out of the bar and slams his hand on the ground, ?Dammit!? 

He then repeatedly bashes his head into the ground, muttering *?BakaBakaBakaBaka?.? *Over and over, until there is a large skull-shaped dent left in the ground. He lifts his head and growls, ?What are you looking at, bastard?? The bartender walks out of the bar and says, ?It?s over for you, kid. No one steps in my bar and causes trouble for me without missing an arm or a leg.?

He aims the shotgun at Duke. Duke slams his fist into the ground and says, *?Animate,? *The ground rumbles and shakes so that a dragon?s head forms out of the rock, fangs sharp and body tough. It rips through the ground savagely biting at the Bartender?s midsection. ?Yes!? However, more pirates step out of the bar, pulling out swords and guns, with freakishly savage grins on their faces.

?Bring it on! My dragon can take on all of you bastards, *TATAHAHAHAHA*!? The pirates let out a monstrous roar and charge on the big man and Duke. Duke grabs the tall guy and says, ?Like it or not, you?re involved now!?  

*Calm Point with Kumori*

Two marines run down the hallway. ?We need to get to the weapons room!? One of them yells, looking over his shoulder. The other stops running however? ?We can?t beat whatever that thing is. It?s not a Monster, it?s the devil!? The other marine shakes his head and stops as well, leaning his head back on the wall.

?This day just keeps getting worse and worse?? He mutters. ?We already had to deal with that intruder from before. The one with the mask and the flames... This is just overkill!? The marines both groan. They however reach for their shotguns when they hear footsteps. 

?W-whose there!?? Emerging from the shadows is the mask from before. The marine twitches and remembers of the explosion that this man caused earlier. He aims his gun at him. ?D-don?t move! You?re under arrest for-?

His head is sliced clean off before he can finish his sentence. ?Yeah, yeah, spare me the details?? The masked man mutters as he approaches the second marine who is still grasping his shotgun, shaking. ?I can?t leave business unfinished, now can I?? The marine yells for help and he tries to reach and grab his Den Den Mushi, but he finds that he has no hand. He yells as he looks down at the grotesque stump, and blood starts to gush out. 

?Tch,? He says, spitting. He kicks the head of his friend and merely sighs, ?Weak-ass marines.? 

The marine continues to scream, still staring at the stump that has been left. ?I wonder? who is this man who decides to attack on the same day as I? Don?t any of these bastards know who I am? *KUMORI, OF THE HELLSTORM!!! *?  Angrily, he slams down a bottle of oil and then tosses his lighter into it. ?Goodbye??

Kumori slinks into the shadows, disappearing just as an explosion engulfs the entire hall?


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey, seemingly oblivious to the angry butler and the squad of marines behind him, sighed at his hostage's actions. "Don't get ahead of yourself, Princess, it was supposed to be an insult; I was saying I'd rather have a spoiled brat on my crew than a-" he raised his voice a bit so the noise-hating woman could hear, "-stuck up bitch! Anyway, it had nothing to do with acceptance".

Grinning, he seemed to finally notice the group. "Oh, hello. I assume you're here about Princess? I said noon in two days time, but this works too. So, I'll take the ten million beli and be on my way". He clapped and rubbed his hands together, as if closing a particularly sweet deal.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2010)

Light looked down on the ground, damn this is bad, really bad, Leni was involved, he was freaking involved. People were going to drop like flies, she couldn't let that happen! She looked at her captain, well truthfully he wasn't..She just was being selfish and trying to find away out.

"...I'll stop running..." she sighed, which caused Kyle to look at her in a weird way. She had to get this man cleared, he shouldn't be executed because of her selfish needs, "I hired this man to kidnap me...I didn't want to be  Storm any more...I just wanted to be Light...So I hired him to leave a note in the house and travel with me...Please do not punish me because of my misdeed."

Kyle was clearly upset, "Milady! Do you know what your reckless endangerment scared your fiancee and me!? If your parents found out..Oh dear I wouldn't want them to find out!"

Light let go of her 'Captain's hand, she smiled, "Its a shame..I never really got your name.."  she said, she then asked Kyle for a check.

"For what?" Kyle asked

"To pay for this man bounty of course, he went though a lot of trouble for me..I can't just leave him with out any payment." Light smiled which caused Kyle to sigh and saying how a dunce of a child she was.

Light handed him a check, the same amount of which he wanted...She really wished she could have traveled with him...See the sea, makes friends, and even discover herself a bit more...But..But she couldn't..."Please..If you ever come back here..Tell me of your adventures." Light whispered before she left with Kyle along with the Marines.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Eliza

She looks down at the guy who pick up her parcel and jumps off the branch and dives bombs and flew close enough but to pass and fly into another tree. Sh really wanted to get it back. As she landed on another branch on another tree, she seem she did not recover it and have a fear the man would shoot her. It is not worth it over food, I go some where else t and pay for a drink and food. I still have enogh money I hope she thought. She looks over as the lady and the marines left and taking a glance over ther as she heard something as they left. Eliza is thinking I should go to my room in the hotel I am staying at or go to a bar. She glance down at the man again and make her move careful if he brought out his pistols and fly away back to a safer placec to turn back to her normal self. She brace herself as she flabs her wings again as she is on much studer branch than the last one she was on.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2010)

*Leni~ Saisho Island, South Blue, Storm Mansion *

Leni sat in the house, it was so huge and spacious and he was just sitting there in the chair, the servants tended to his every needs and wants. He didn't want much, no Leni wasn't the one to have many wants. He was taught that too many wants was able to destroy a man from the inside out. He played with a flower from a vase, Light grew these flowers.

Oh yes, his darling wife to be, she was perfect, her green thumb, her doctor skills, and her immunization to poison. She was strong and independent, yet soft and nice, every contradiction in her character made Leni just want Light, the prefect woman for him. But then he broke the flower steam....

But yet, a dirty 'pirate' touched her..Touched *his* Light! And that damn smiling fool Kyle let him! He pushed his bangs out of his face, they were taking to damn long! He got up, he was a Moon and she was a Storm, their marriage was going to be seen though! Not some damn dirty pirate is going to ruin that!

He took out his sword...Maybe it is time to pay his darling wife a visit...And show a dirty pirate what is was like to mess with his woman! He smiled, oh how the blood will be shed, all in the name of what is right and wrong...

And Leni...Was Always in the Right~


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Axel*

Axel remembered something very important, he had to find his master, wherever he was. He placed the bag full of food against the tree, hoping the person it belonged to would come and claim it and walked towards the town centre of Saisho. As he walked, stuffing his hands in his pockets and looking towards the sky he wondered...wondered where on earth his master would have gone _he wouldn't just leave me... but mabye he did, mabye I was such a bad student that he would up and go, without saying goodbye_. As he walked into town he asked in all the shops and the stalls if they had seen a man with bright blue hair recently and his frustration was growing until he asked in a bar. Bright blue hair you say? the barman replied as he polished a glass with a cloth. Yeah a seen uhm, marines took uhm away didnt they Blake? he asked his colleague and he nodded in reply. Axel walked out of the bar, hanging his head, a single tear making it's escape down his cheek before he swiftly wiped it. That's it! I'm going to save you Radley Thorne! he shouted up into the sky, fists clenched by his sides, he took his gaze away from the sky and a serious look mixed with a little evil appeared across his face and taking his right fist into his hand he said here comes the fun marines, but just not for you.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2010)

*The West Blue...*
Annie eyed the device that the dude held in his hand. Whatever it was she assumed it wasn't there for show. However she felt no killing intent from him, veiled or otherwise. If he wanted to attack her he could've easily done so while she was in this injured state. Annie got to her feet and then slowly holstered her revolvers, keeping her eyes locked with his the entire time. They said, _'If you make a wrong move I'm going to put a bullet between your eyes...'_

She almost chuckled as he mentioned turning her into the police. Yeah this guy was either very stupid or incredibly naive. The authorities in this entire area were in the pocket of the very guy she had double crossed. Annie tried to sum up the past month in a few words, and how she came to find herself in this mess. She found it somewhat hard to do that, and so left out certain key details. It was none of this guys business anyways. 

"Hmm, well I'm a collector. I find _stuff_ for people," Annie said, almost laughing at the fancy term she used for her true line of work. 

_A month ago...  
"Do you have the scroll?" asked the man in the finely tailored pinstriped suit. He was flanked by heavily armed bodyguards on both sides. 

*Marcos "The Weasel" 
Crimelord and antique collector* 

Annie nodded. "Yeah I got it. You got my money..." She stood alone, surrounded by the man's thugs, but showed no emotion of fear or nervousness. 

The well dressed man snapped his right hand and one of his flunkies opened up a briefcase, revealing 1 Million Beri. Annie smiled as she saw the crisp clean bills stacked in neat rows. It was just heaven to her. The flunky quickly snapped closed the case. 

"Your turn..." Marcos said. 

Annie opened up her leather satchel and produced an old looking scroll. She figured it must be very old indeed. It was written in a language that she had never seen before. The man's eyes lit up when he saw the scroll and he snapped his fingers again. Suddenly a dozen guns were trained on Annie from every angle. 

Annie narrowed her eyes at Marcos. If looks could kill, she was confident he would've dropped dead right there and then. "You trying to pull a fast one on me fella?"   

Marcos snatched the scroll out of her hand. "Call it what you will," he said with a smirk. "I got what I want, and now the boss will get what he wants. He wants you six feet under chica..." 

"You're makin a mistake fella," Annie said grimly. 

Marcos laughed and slowly backed away, waving around the scroll in a mocking fashion. "Doesn't look that way to me Kiddo...I got the scroll and the money." He was about to give the order to shoot, when suddenly Annie dropped a silver canister from her left shirt sleeve. Annie closed her eyes and ducked as it exploded into a corona of bright light and smoke. Screams of blinding pain filled the air, followed by gunshots. As the light and smoke cleared, Annie was gone. "She got the money!!" one of the guards yelled, pointing at the downed flunky who had been holding the briefcase.  

"FIND HER!!!" Marcos raged, clutching the scroll even tighter to his chest in a protective fashion.  _

_Right here right now..._
Annie finished relating her tale to the stranger, and decided to tell him her name. "So yeah I need to get the hell off this island before I get strung up by my neck...name's Annie by the way, but most just call me the Kid," she told him, leaving out the fact that half of the major criminals in the West Blue also wanted to string her up alive anyway.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey looked down at the check in his hands, blinking. He had what he wanted now. He could leave. But he had a deep unsettling feeling in the pit of his stomach. _What if I was wrong about her...? What if... _He shook his head, trying to clear his thoughts. No, she was just a spoiled brat. Unfortunately, she was a spoiled brat with foolish dreams and money to back it up. If he just left, another group of pirates might stumble upon her, ones who wouldn't have this girl's best interests at heart. _It simply cannot be helped _he reasoned. He would have to _show _her the pirate's life wasn't for her, while keeping the kid out of harm's way.

Pocketing the check (he wasn't a total alturist), he stepped forward, taking Light by the wrist, and said to the one named Alex "Sorry, buddy, but I think I'm keeping her". With that he turned about and walked away, as if it was all up to him.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Eliza

She flies down to the ground and pokes a hole into the bag and picks it up and starts flapping her wings as she felt the wind against her. She flew a few miles out of town and landed on the ground with the food. She looks west and east for a sight of anyone that is around in the area she is in. She turns back to her normal apperance and fells very tired from flying. She sits under a tree and starts eating as she feels the breeze. She is wondering why that man did not shoot at her or anything. "After awhile of flying it really drains you, I should get back to town, but today was fun and excited." She closes her eyes to rest after she ate some of the food, needed it to be safed up till much later. With her eyes clothes findes the compass, her head against the tree as her body is curled up into a ball.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2010)

*Leni~Light*

"What are you doing!?" she yelled, trying to pull away,"Stop! Stop! It was all going good until you had to do that!" she punched him and pulled even more trying to get away from him. But she wasn't really trying, she wasn't...

"Didn't you hear the girl say stop?" Leni asked, he arrived to see his wife, being dragged along with...A pirate, was this a joke?! He wanted to laugh!

"Lord Len--" Kyle couldn't even finish his sentence, Leni had cut though him with his sword, which made the lower ranking officers shiver. Light was in shock! Why in the hell Leni was here so fast!? Leni smiled when he caught his wife eyes, staring in disbelief of his strength no doubt."W-Why?" Kyle manged to spit out, blood coming out of his mouth with each breath..

"...Low lives that can't even protect one girl, from one stinking dog...Life shall be cut short." Leni said bluntly

"KYLE!!!" Light yelled, she finally got herself out of the mans hand and rushed over to Kyle. He was going to drown in his own blood! She looked at the cut, it was way to deep for her regular treatment!  She turned to look up at Leni, who was just smiling.

"...I missed you so much...I very sorry that Kyle had to meet his end like this but...things happen, your life means so much more then someone that lesser then you." Leni said in a matter of factually type of tone. "Now...Lets deal with this mangy mutt..."

"HE DIDN'T DO ANYTHING!!" Light yelled, she took out a vile of flower poison and rubbed it on Kyle wounds numbing up his pain,"PLEASE LISTEN TO ME!

"But darling I am~"he said, " A man that is low enough to accept your job could have killed you.."

Leni turned and smiled at the pirate, oh how he would love to spill this mutts blood...


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Axel*

Axel decides he needs some sea air and walks out of town towards the beach. He closes his eyes and feels the breeze gently blowing in his face. Suddenly he opened his eyes ans stopped _thats it! I need more training!_ he thought, but his stomach told him otherwise as it rumbled in protest. He checked his pockets for Beli...ziltch _oh crap, theres no food at home...there would be no-one to make it either_ saddened he slipped his hands in his pockets and headed for the shore. On his way there he spots a girl sleeping under a tree, shivering _oh great, now a girl is asleep under a tree and shivering and i don't even have anything to put over her as a blanket._ His stomach made an even louder gurgle this time and he looked down at it shut up stomach, you'll wake the girl up he hissed at it. He quickly looked up at the sky _theres a smell of blood in the air... fight!_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2010)

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
Garrick walked into his office, the largest one in the entire ship. In the center of the room was an expansive Adam Wood desk (It was the only material that could stand up to Garrick's beatings, but not for long) and a plush leather chair custom made to fit a man of his size and weight. Off to the side was a couch and a liquor cabinet which he kept under lock and key. 

Garrick strode to his desk and stopped to admire the portrait of Admiral Aihato he had lovingly hung up behind his desk. That badass bitch was just about the only person he respected in the entire Marines. Just the two of them, the only true champions of justice. He then scowled at the portrait of Fleet Admiral Armstrong, which he was required to hang up of course, or else it would be in the incinerator. 

"^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..." he muttered at the Fleet Admiral, before taking a seat. 

Garrick lit his cigar with relish and then pressed the den den mushi on his desk. "Bring the fresh meat into my office," he said into the snail. 

*"Right away sir..."* his assistant replied through the snail.

Garrick quickly made a mental note to have his stupidass assistant dropped off. "Being dropped off," meant being left in the middle of the sea in nothing but a dingy. No food or water either, and just a compass. There were some new fodder officers aboard as well. On Garrick's ship such men and women had a low life expectancy. In fact it seemed like he was bringing in fresh meat every other month. 

_Yup, just feeding them into the meat grinder,_ he thought with a smile, actually visualizing himself throwing his men into a giant pulsating meat grinder. The visual brought a bigger smile to his face and he laughed. It was the little pleasures in life that you had to enjoy.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 14, 2010)

North Blue-

Small Island---

"Huff.... Huff...." A man in a tattered armor digs furiously at the ground. His arms are covered in bruises and sweat. He wipes his forehead dry and lets out a huff before shoving the shovel into the ground and throwing  out another heaping pile of earth. "Sir." A man salutes to a shadowed figure. "Yes?" The figures responds. "I've been wondering... We've been at this for a while... I mean, some one must have gotten it already, How about we just... go to the next island?" He gulps nervously. He's afraid of this man... His captain... A fearful and dreadful man, he watched him slaughter his king before his very eyes, no blade, no... yet he cut the mans head clear off... Scary, how scary...

"What's your name again?" The figure asks. "J...Jacob... sir..." The man nods. "Jacob, if you answer my next question correctly i shall grant you one request. Do you understand?" Jacob nods. "Now, what is your request?" Jacob gulps. "To... be set free...." The figure nods. "Very well Jacob, answer this question and i shall set you free from my crew. What is it i hate the most?" Jacob smirks, an easy question far too easy! "Weakness!" He smiles proudly. "Yes Jacob. Weakness. You answered correct." 

The figures hand latches onto Jacobs neck. "B..but... you said..." Jacob coughs out. "Yes, I would release you from this crew." The man grins from the shadows. "And dear Jacob, Death, is the ultimate release."  With a tightened grip, THUD! Jacobs head hits the ground, bouncing a little before rolling towards a hole. "Now then, Someone dig another hole, We need to bury this poor fool." 

Jason "Black Coat" Aldrige, The man whose killed a king and stolen an army. The ground around him is filled with hole after hole. Hundreds of holes mark the ground like a bee-hive.  "YES SIR!" One hundred and ninety nine fodder left.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 14, 2010)

*Aboard the Dark Justice*

Ensign Gabriel Masters takes step onto the deck of the massive galleon. His snow white hair blows in the wind, along with the tuft of black hair, "So this is a true marine squad..." he says, soaking up the atmosphere.

"A ship full of Oda's angels, your justice will finally be served," he says looking up to the sky, "I will make sure of it," he says, clenching his fist.

Suddenly a nerdy looking marine walks up to him, "Is this one of my allies for justice..." he says, a little dissappointed in the stature of his comrade, "Ensign Masters?" he asks, flipping through his clip board, "Correct."

"Lt. Garrick has requested all new recruits to report to his office," Gabriel nods, "Yes my small...weak looking friend...I must meet my commanding officer," he says before heading off, "Hopefully he is more impressive than that one..." he says to himself as the man scurries off.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Axel*

_Lets go join in on a fight_he thought with a huge grin spread across his face. He liked fights, it was one way he could take is mind off things so he started sprinting towards the town as fast as he could, ignoring the grunts of discontent erupting from his stomach, pulling his pistols from there holsters and loading them _this is going to be fun_ he thought _mabye knock out a few marines while I'm at it_ this thought made him run faster and he was there in a matter of minutes. He followed cries emanating from round the corner and stopped just before he rounded it. _time to see what I'm up against_ and he peeked round the corner. He took in the sight that was infront of him; _the rich girl crouched over a dude who's been cut up...right_he thought _but who's the bad guy?_ and he spotted the culprit; a guy in very expensive clothes holding a bloody sword, and the marines at his back _this looks interesting... ok Axel, show these scumbag Marines what your made of_ and he walked around the corner towards the girl and the pirate, guns at his side for now. He then sad to the pirate Dude, I don't usually join in fights with pirates, but for just this once... let's kick some marine ass. And he stood in his ready stance.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Eliza

She heard something and opens her eyes and saw the man before that had her small bag. Hi, you sound hungry. I share some of my food with you, I have plently." She beckons him to sit down, next to her on the ground. "By the way my name is Eliza, what is your name? I don't seem that I do not have much but it is okay, if you are happy. Can I ask what are you doing out here, we just met too personal, I bet?" She looks up to the sky and smells blood, could be a fight is going to happen real soon. She looks back at the guy and smiles. This odd, could this be odd meeting me like this, but I was a vulture, how could he reconize me then from now she thought. Then the guy was gone maybe she could get in on the action too. As she turns into a vulture flying over ahead to it she lands behind a building, is thinking I have no weapon in my normal form, she turns into her hybrid form as a harpie. She slips from shadow from shadow and sees the scene before her a rich man with a bloody sword and the girl before holding a man Eliza has not seen before. She ask herself who is the bad guy?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 14, 2010)

*[Hali]*

Ignoring the comment yelled out by him, she laid down. She knew that she might be a bit annoying right now, but she had just gone on that huge walk, and for what, just to be treated like that. Although now she could hear more voices, she yawned as she silently rose up. As she walked back to where the guy was she started to say "Listen, if you don't keep quiet then..." Although then she saw it, marines, they were right there. They seemed to have the "princess" with them.

She sighed thinking _'I knew that this would happen... of course he didn't see it coming, and I tried to warn him...'_ She noticed how he wasn't retreating, and she smiled at his courageousness. Although then she noticed something strange, she could smell blood in the air, as she looked at their feet she saw a man, lying on the ground. She closed her eyes to him. All she did was walk up the "captain". As she walked she noticed someone that she hadn't met (Axel), although she just ignored him.

She quietly said "First you disturb me and now you have gotten your self in some deep shit. What else can go wrong? Also didn't I warn you not to do this earlier? Maybe you should have listened to me..." She already knew what situation she was getting herself into, as she had known that once she had stepped up to converse with this "captain" that she would also be drawn into a soon to be battle with the marines. But hey, it was better than living a boring life. "Seeing how it has already come to killing, I can't see a battle being inevitable... why not, I will join."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey, in his slow fashion, blinked a few times as he stared down at the butler. Then he looked up at this man, Leni, frowned and said simply "Well that wasn't very nice". But in a second he'd drawn both of his swords out of his sheath. "I suppose you'll have to be dealt with".

But instantly the ten or so marines had drawn their weapons and surrounded Kinzey, leaving Light, Kyle, and Leni outside. In response Kinzey smiled knowingly, and said "Ah, I see; you're too much of a coward to face me yourself". However, instead of waiting for the leader to fall for his insult, he closed his eyes and concentrated. Then he spun about, hacking and slashing high and low with his swords. It was his "Monarch's Wings" move, one of his more deadly techniques.

After about twenty seconds, it was over. Marines lay all around him, each in a sadder state than the last; but more were coming from all sides, thirty plus.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

Alisdragon said:


> Eliza
> 
> She heard something and opens her eyes and saw the man before that had her small bag. Hi, you sound hungry. I share some of my food with you, I have plently." She beckons him to sit down, next to her on the ground. "By the way my name is Eliza, what is your name? I don't seem that I do not have much but it is okay, if you are happy. Can I ask what are you doing out here, we just met too personal, I bet?" She looks up to the sky and smells blood, could be a fight is going to happen real soon. She looks back at the guy and smiles. This odd, could this be odd meeting me like this, but I was a vulture, how could he reconize me then from now she thought.



(before he headed off to fight)
I'm Axel and I was just on my way to the beachhe replied and smiled and took a huge mouthful of food.
You look familiar, have I seen you before? he asked, his mouth full of food. He swallowed and stood up...
I'm sorry, I have to go he said looking up at the sky, he started running in the direction of the town thanks for the food!! he shouted back at Eliza.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 14, 2010)

*Axel*

Axel turned to the newcomer nice to meet you, I'm Axel and turned to look at the marines all around them I hope your strong, coz I aint gonna save ya.
He shot around ten marines in the head, stopping them instantly. I need to get more he closed his eyes and focused: Speedload he said calmy and in an instant he had shot another 5.

As he was twirling about shooting more marines down he spotted the pirate cutting down his enemies..._god he's strong_ Axel didn't even need to look at his enemies to shoot them. More and more marines were falling to the ground, not just with Axel's shots, but the two others had powerful techniques, way classier than his own.

A giant of a marine crept up behind him raising his huge gleaming machete in the air, quickly Axel swapped his right pistol for his katana and spun around anti-clockwise with the sword horizontally at his side, the sharp blade towards his enemy, slicing his stomach, the huge man fell to the ground with a large *thud*_thanks Grampa_ he thought as he looked at the blade in his hand. Another marine had a large pistol aimed at Axel, before the bullet could hit him he jumped and using a marines head as a trampoline flipped out the way, killing the enemies allys. He aimed his own pistol at the man... aiming directly at his head, firing before he had any attempt at dodging. At that moment even more marines arrived at the scene, he didnt know if he could take on that many, but he would have to try.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 14, 2010)

Eliza

Eliza willed herself back to her normalself. as she willed herself to leave her talons out. She watch as more  marines down in blood as they were chopped doen and shot. She seen these people before and wanted to get into the action herself. She ran foward and slices her sharp talons used as knives into a  marine back. she also use her other hand into another  marine as she made some deep wounds on the two men. Eliza did not know the people who were fighting against the marines. She pick up a marine and throws him at  few other marines. She runs at them and cut them up with her sharp talons. She wanted to help out someone, but not the marines at the moment nor never in her life.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 14, 2010)

*Raizou + Dr.White Color+ Destiny*


As the old rickety boat swayed back and forth Raizou meditated deeply. Concentrating on the energy around him. Clearing his mind he let visions of the energy surrounding him flood his mind. Only getting slight glimpses of blurry waves and fluxes. "Rainbow Power!!!" Dr. White color riding his trusty unicorn Pegasus, Sakura, flapping it's wings with his feet  in holes meant in the wings. "World see us now! We are flying through the sky at super sonic speed!" He points forward while Goldy runs on a rainbow road that he is making. Raizou opens a eye and sees a strange man riding a miniature horse over the ocean. "Hey. Hey, look at that guy!" He points as the doctor rides away on his trusty steed to the island they set a course for. 


*About an hour later*

Arriving on the beach Raizou jumped out of the boat and threw the anchor into the sand, "Yo Ray watch the boat while I go and find that guy on the horse...I'ma ask him to join my crew." laughing abit Raizou ran off into the forest toward the town. "I'll see you in city square!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2010)

Annie's story was pretty convincing, even if it seemed to be missing a few important details Rek couldn't bother to think about right now. What was certain though is that he couldn't just let an innocent, if filthy young lady like her to be executed. As a gentleman he wouldn't allow it. Besides, if what she says is true this girl could be useful in his archaeology work. While a lot of the sites he's visited are pretty mundane, the ones that had deathtraps were a pain to handle. And truth be told, he thought she was pretty cute, if crude and unrefined. Oh well, he'll have time to fix that once she starts working for him. 

"Your story moves me, my dear Annie." Rek hides the magnetizer in his pocket to show he doesn't mean harm. "I have decided not to turn you in to the authorities, but only if you work for me as a bodyguard. It may not seem that way, but I am actually quite frail. I plan to leave the West Blue for the Grand Line, and if I am to survive to do so I would need a guardian. Do you accept?"


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 15, 2010)

Elaine looked at her new captain. "Kent, huh..." she thought. Well, from what she had heard, captains usually weren't the sharpest tools in the shed; what was important for a captain was strength and charisma. Elaine therefore decided to ignore her misgivings about his intelligence. After all, this man did have the necessary qualities, especially if her own reading was to be trusted. If he did happen to do dumb things, then, well, she would be there to remind him (assuming that he listens to her, of course).

'As I've told Raeyr," she said, gesturing towards the swordsman, "I'm Elaine Cruskent. I'm not very good at fighting yet, but I'm hoping to improve along the way. The main use of my devil fruit power is to predict the future, so if any of you would like to know your future, you can always ask me for a reading," she continued.

"Just keep in mind that it can be rather vague and difficult to understand," Elaine added, just in case they got their hopes up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral, The Green cloak pirates(soon), South Blue*

It has been like five hours more and he still didn´t find a pirate ship"What a mess, I´m out of food"he said looking at his treasure chest"hehe not good"looking around he saw in the distance a island, if he paddles fast,would be on the island in a couple of hours"Let´s go!"he said excited and started to paddle.

*2 hours later*

Ral was in the harbor of the island, breathing hard due to fatigue from paddling so fast"I....I want some drink"he said starting to walk slowly and looking around for a bar or something like that, entering at one of those he saw many marines drinking at the place and a some civilians too, but there was no sign of any pirate, though he didn´t think much about it, going straight to the bar and asking for some juice, did not want any alcohol for now"Hey man, could you bring me some juice?"he asked sitting in a spot *"Here it is sir"*the man said giving it to Ral who instantly started to drink"Wow...thanks, I really needed it"he said and started to look around,"Now that I think about it.....Why are all these marines here and there are no pirates?"asked to the barman, but instantly the guy put a hand  on Ral´s mouth and whispered*"Don´t talk about pirates with all these marines here, this island has a big marine influence, that´s why only some pirates get here"*the man said looking at a couple of marines who were looking at them"hmmahammmm"he said but he can´t be understood because of the barman´s hand."Ok, thanks bro...."he said paying and left the place.

Some minutes later he was at a commercial district, walking and searching for some food since doesn´t have any,"damn, I don´t have much money"he said but turned around when he heard a voice of a man"Hey you, keep walking!"the voice said, it was the voice of a marine and his partner who had handcuffed a girl around Ral´s age, she had redhead and was beautiful, enough reason for the guy to greet her, thugh he was kinda pissed because of the way they were treating the woman, not only taking her freedom but also treating her as scum.

"Hello miss, my name is Ral"stopping in front of the marines,ignoring the two men"What´s your name?"he asked making a reverence"uhm..."she was going to talk but the other marine interrupted"Get out of the way brat, this robber will be jailed"the marine said,  pulling sharply on the chain attached to the handcuffs"hey you don´t do that!"he said "Get out of the way!"one of the "good" guys said trying to hit Ral with a whip, but Tiger stopped it with his bare hand"I can´t let you guys jail this beauty, so..."he said and punched the face of one of them knocking him out"I´ll have to kick your asses"knuckle cracking and smiling."Who the hell are yoU!!??"the remaining marine said as he was already calling for reinforcements with a den den mushi"I´m the one who will turn into the strongest man of the world"he said"My name is Tiger D. Ral....A PIRATE!"punching the remaining guy in the face as the reinforcements were arriving.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2010)

The Green Cloak Pirates-

"Urgh... I hate rowing.." Rex hopped off the ship rotating his right shoulder. "You didn't row, you say back and shouted stroke for three hours." Alex comments. "It's cause you took so long to get here! I wanted you to hurry!" Alex shook his head. "We can't hurry the wind, it's impossible! Now get a move on, we'll need to restock the ship if we expect to make it to the grand line!" Alex shook his head and the two brothers began to walk off, they had ignored their third companion for right now, no need to get him involved just yet. 

The two walked through the island, looking for a good supply depot. "I don't see much in the way of supplies." Alex comments, looking over the food. "It's pretty old, and there's no fruit. We'll need fresh stuff and fruit if we want to survive you know?" Though as he turned around he noticed Rex stuffing his face. "WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" "It said buy 1 get one free, so i'm eating the free ones! Genius no?" "YOU BETTER PAY FOR THOSE YOU BRUTE!" A woman rushes out from behind a desk and shouts at Rex. "OI! I'M EATING THE FREE ONES!" Rex shouts back, taking off down the street.

"NOT FREE!!! YOU HAVE TO BUY!" She screams. "YOU LIAR! HOW DAR YOU FALSELY ADVERTISE YOUR FOOD AS HALF FREE!" Alex shook his head. "Great, five minutes and we're already in trouble."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ray*

They have been at the sea, all was normally until Raizou saw a man riding a horse over the ocean, calling Ray to do it"oh man, what the hell is that?!"Ray asked excited, waching a guy like that was kinda weird and funny.Then the man on the horse passed, heading to the island they set a course for.Actually they chased him.

*an hour later*

They reached the island as Raizou instantly left starting to look for the guy they saw at the ocean, also said Ray to watch the boat,"Ok ok"he said and sat near of the little ship. After some minutes he got bored, doing nothing but taking care of a boat was an ugly idea. He stood up and started to walk towards the same direction as Raizou,but then when he was distracted he bumped a girl, it was a blonde girl who fell to the ground because of the incident"Sorry are ya okay?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 15, 2010)

*Leni~ Light*



She finally had stopped the bleeding, the poison had harden and acted like a second skin on his wound. She then tore a piece of her dress off so it can cover up the rest of poison and it can seep into Kyle skin.  She breathed, finally, he was still breathing to so he will stay good for awhile until the after affects of the poison begins to disagree with his body. She was covered in blood; she notices that all the lower ranking marines had surrounded the man she was going to call captain.  She got up to command them to stop or at least Leni to tell them to stand down. But they dropped like flies, each one gushing out blood…



She shivered…Leni smiled…



“Coward, are you trying to get yourself killed?” Leni questioned, “I am Leni D. Moon and this lovely lady right here is my wife…Isn’t it in all males’ interest to keep what theirs in check and away from other roaming hands?”



“I am not property!” Light yelled, “Our marriage haven’t even been carried out but yet you sit around here calling me your wife?! Our parents decided our wedding not me or you, this is a force contracted!”



Leni chuckled and took Light’s hand and kissed it yet it was bloody. “My darling, I been in love with you from the day I met you when we were nothing but kids of the age of five, you been in my heart since then and will be in there forever. Our marriage is a sign from the Gods that this was meant to be…”



Light flinched, she had resigned herself to the fact that one day or another that they will wed. Even if she put up a fight the day will come when she has to stop being a child and become a wife to this man. She slowly withdrew her hands from his and looked away. Leni smirked he had defeated her fiery spirit, round one accomplished… Leni then turned to the pirate that captured his beloved.



“Even if a dog touches you...” he said directing the comment at the pirate, “I will still love you…And clean you up…” a bunch of flower petals began to dance in the air, some coming out of no where and others from Light because of the flower that she hidden in her chest that was filled with poison, just in case things went bad and she had to escape. “Nice move…but to your misfortune my skill and ranking beats you and every shape and form…”


The dancing petals stopped in mid air and then lunched the flying flower petals at the pirate, “Beauty can be dangerous don’t you agree?” Leni asked as the flowers danced around him


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2010)

*Prince...*

Prince dropped his stuff on his bunk, sitting down on it and sighing in relief as he took weight off his feet. He had been walking all day, and it was nice to just kick back and relax, even if only for a moment.

He took a puff of his cigarette, laying back on his bed and looking up at the ceiling. "Wonder if they have alcohol here..." he muttered to himself.

"Ensign Sakamarti?"

Prince looked up. Sure enough, it was that annoying guy with the clipboard again.

"I prefer just Prince," Prince said, sitting up and rolling his shoulders. "Ensign Sakamarti sounds so formal."

"Yes..." the man said, rolling his eyes. "Ensign Sakamarti, I'm here to inform you that Lieutenant Garrick has requested that all newly transferred officers meet him in his office. His office is down the hall, take a right, take a left, door at the end of the hallway."

"Of course..." Prince groaned, standing up and putting his hat back on."I should've known this chance to rest couldn't last." He sighed and walked out of the room, intentionally bumping into the assistant as he did so.

He walked down the hall taking the appropriate turns, and pushed open the door to Garrick's office."Ensign Prince, reporting sir," he said, snapping off a quick salute. "I was just transferred from _Marine Horizon._


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 15, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey swung his blades about at the advancing petals, trying to slice them to pieces at first, but after constantly missing and getting multiple cuts, he just smashed at the petals and knocked them away.

When they were all lying on the ground, Kinzey laughed at his opponent. "Ha! Is that all you got, Flower Power?" Once again, Kinzey showed off his penchant for giving horrible, degrading nicknames. Concentrating his powers, he shot a birst of adrenaline into his veins and launched forward, slashing and stabbibg at the marine with renewed vigor. Of course, it wasn't all because of the energy-giving chemical pumping through his veins. After hearing the brat's story, he couldn't help but feel a bit ticked off. Hey, he might be a bit of a brat too if he had to marry this guy. Now, he was doubly convicted to getting Princess away from this island.

"Show me if you can keep up with a real pirate, instead of the two-bit criminal's that make you feel so high and mighty catching!" he taunted.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2010)

Black Coat Pirates- Captain Jason

 It had been three days now, the crew worked tirelessly to dig up the island. What were they searching for? for what purpose had this man gathered them together. "Dig faster, the day is quickly fading. I would like to leave this place soon." Jason orders his men to dig faster, but how much faster could they dig? How much further did he expect them to go? One of the men had nearly given up, his body ached all over... THUD! "S...sir! I think i found something!" He laughs, his shovel had hit something... some hard, yet hollow.

"Move then." Jason leaped down into the hole and grabbed the shovel. "Hmm." He tapped the item, only a portion of it showed. "Yes, I believe you have found it." Acting quickly, Jason dug up a box, it held a single key attached to it yet had 15 locks. "Jirobu!" He shouts. "Come lift this thing up!" The massive giant of a man walks over to the hole, Jirobu, his skin was slightly red and his body 12 feet high.  He had large tusks protruding from his bottom jaw and a shaved head. "Yes boss!" 

Jason and the man climbed out of the hole as Jirobu leaped in, gripping the chest with two hands he pulled hard and dislodged the box complete, it was big. Much bigger then they had thought at first.  That simple 15 locks now became thirty... This would be a hard one to crack. "One of these locks is the right one, the others, who knows." Jason smirked. "Yet we will not have to worry." Taking out a piece of paper from his shirt he looked over the box. 

"Jirobu, push the top of the chest." Jiroubu nodded and pushed in the center top of the chest. A clicking sound could be heard as one of the locks opens. Suddenly, the entire chest begins to open. "Very good." Jason grins. Inside the chest is but a single box, not very extravagant looking, merely a wooden box. "WE WORKED SO HARD FOR THIS!?" One of the men shouts, but a large spear is thrust into his chest. "DO NOT DISHONOR THE CAPTAIN WITH SUCH TALK!"

"Yes men, you see... Inside this box, is an item i've been searching for." Jason picks up the small wooden box and cracks the lid. "Perfect... It's perfect..." Smirking he tosses it back into the chest. "Let's go now." The crew all nod, they wont second guess him again... But they do wonder... What is it he was searching for...


----------



## Kei (Oct 15, 2010)

*Leni~Light*

"Fool.." Leni grunted,"You know nothing about this girl yet you want to take her..

Leni dodged the countless blow that was coming after him, but then he was slashed in shoulder. Light gasped and ran to his side when he feel down to his knees, the gaping slash in his shoulder was painful. He snarled at the pirate,"You know what people like you, that don't know nothing, really pisses me off.." he said, he pulled out his sword and slashed upwards...

Leni was surely wasn't going to lose to anyone that was weaker then him. No, this dog, hell calling him a dog was nice way to put this scum. Light moved away from him as Leni got up and snarled. "That is enough Leni..Stop it..." Light begged,"...Stop..."..Light looked away from him when Leni shot her a death glare. Light felt over wheamled and looked down, Leni got prepared to fight again, as blood poured out of his right shoulder..Then Light reliezed that she had a un tested vile of stuff that she was testing!

She took it out and slammed it on the ground, she made this to use for an hasty escape and weaken her opponent. Leni felt woozy,"LIGHT! WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!!!" Leni yelled, as the cloud of smoke rose and Leni got sleepy, damn, this was one of her poisons. "RUN!" Light yelled, she grabbed the man hands and lead him out of the smoke, she bit her lip as she ran because she could here Leni yelling her name but she wasn't going to look back...

She couldn't look back...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral, Green cloak Pirates(soon)*

"C´mmon, c´mmon, bring it all!"he said smiling as the marines were arriving in groups of around 10 people each one"Wow this really is a marine island, isn´t it?"  he said waiting for them, this was going to be funny.

*"Stay right there brat!"*one of the men said pointing at Ral with his rifle"Oh damn"he said and jumped trying to get near them, avoiding at the same time some bullets, stepping on the guy who shot at him first"Let´s get the party started!"running at some marine rookies,"One!"he said punching a guy in the face,"two!"giving a knee to the stomach of another rookie. Then all the marines went against him,giving some punches and Kicks he was beating one by one, a number of 10 till now.Frowning he said"This is boring, come all at once"laughing but then some steps were heard behind him"Oh Fucking shit!"around 50 marines more had arrived behind him, trapping Ral in the center"I gues it´s time.....to run!!!"he said jumping on a pile of boxes and jumping again to reach a roof top"Hehehe, see ya later losers!"he shouted and started to run, as the bunch of marines were following him"Damn I don´t feel like using my powers here"he said at last.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 15, 2010)

Eliza

Eliza watched and fight down the last of the marines with her sharp talons. As all the marines were bloody and dead on the ground. She watched as the fancey marine who Eliza is guessing is the leader as she wath the leader of the marines attack the power with flowers and the pirate guy fight back as there were a puff of smoke. Eliza is thinking time to run. She start running to get away, she did not have time to will her talons away back to normal fingerfingernails. _We will meet up again pirate._ She thought as she runs not knowing what direction she is going in. She had her mind on other stuff to focus on turning her arms into wings at the moment. She felt blood dripping from her talons. It felt odd to her that shhe killed someone, shaking from excitment. She looks behind her to see if Axel running behind her or went his own way. She finds a safe place for now intill things come down and meet up with someone familer.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2010)

Green Cloaks- Rex and Alex-

"Whoa..." Rex stopped in the middle of running when he came across a large group of marines. "Psss, thought you said this had a small marine influence..." Rex whispered to Alex. "I uhh... could have been mistaken..." Alex rubbed the back of his head. "That's alright, We all make... Rexstakes!" He smirked. "Do you have to put your name into everything?" Alex questions. "Yes." Rex pulls the drawstring of his green cloak and tosses it off, revealing Tattoos up and down both arms.  "OI! MARINES!" Rex shouts, the large group of men then turn around. 

"What do you want!?" One shouts at him. "Abyss Strike." Rex's fist connects with the marines stomach and sends him toppling into the others. "That bastard! HE WENT AND ATTACKED US!" the marines shout. "Well... No helping it now i suppose." Alex drew his massive buster sword. "Savage gate basher." Dashing forward he swings his blade, cutting through six of the marines. "Good job! Let's keep it up!" Rex laughs. 

"ARAAAAA!" Rex delivers a palm strike to a marines face, cracking his nose, then grabs onto his face and kicks himself into the air, latching onto another marines neck with his legs, he pulls him backward and slams the marines head into the ground. "Come on! This all you guys got!?" He laughed. "FIRE YOU IDIOTS FIRE!" One of them commands. "But sir! they're in the middle of us! We could hit each other!" Another shouts. "THEN GIVE ME THAT DAMNED RIFLE!" As the marine takes aim, the gun is cut in half. 

"Now now, Let's play fare." Alex smirks and swings the sword into the marines. "NOW YOU'RE GETTIN INTO THE SPIRIT! BWAHAHAHAHA!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Annie's story was pretty convincing, even if it seemed to be missing a few important details Rek couldn't bother to think about right now. What was certain though is that he couldn't just let an innocent, if filthy young lady like her to be executed. As a gentleman he wouldn't allow it. Besides, if what she says is true this girl could be useful in his archaeology work. While a lot of the sites he's visited are pretty mundane, the ones that had deathtraps were a pain to handle. And truth be told, he thought she was pretty cute, if crude and unrefined. Oh well, he'll have time to fix that once she starts working for him.
> 
> "Your story moves me, my dear Annie." Rek hides the magnetizer in his pocket to show he doesn't mean harm. "I have decided not to turn you in to the authorities, but only if you work for me as a bodyguard. It may not seem that way, but I am actually quite frail. I plan to leave the West Blue for the Grand Line, and if I am to survive to do so I would need a guardian. Do you accept?"



Annie chuckled at the notion of being this guy's bodyguard. "You want little 'ole me to protect you?" she asked him incredulously. "Are you serious?" 

"Quite serious," Rek responded matter of factly. 

The gunslinger mulled it over. She had no desire to go the Grand Line. Had never even thought about it at all in fact. Her life was here in the West Blue and she liked it just fine. That was until she found out that her entire life had been a lie to begin with. Annie looked Rek up and down again, taking his measure. He struck her as very arrogant. A guy who probably didn't have to struggle very much in his life, and probably had everything handed to him on a silver platter. A fella like that could get very annoying, very fast. 

Annie finally came to a decision. Her life in the West Blue was over. The Don had assassins crawling all over the West Blue looking for her. She thought this last job might be a fresh start, but it had just turned out the same. There was nothing here for her any longer. No matter where she went in the West Blue she'd never be able to stay out of his grasp for long, but in the Grand Line however, well a person could get lost there indeed. Lost or dead as a door nail that is. 

"Alright I'll protect you, but my services don't come cheap fella," she told him seriously. "My rate is 100,000 beri a week." She eyed him again, his expensive clothing and foppish manner, and assumed he could swing that amount. "Also I don't kill unless I have to. Will that be a problem?"  Annie's contract killing days were over. Her last job had left a sour taste in her mouth. There was too much death on her hands, and she needed to atone for it. Annie even suspected she'd probably die trying to in fact, but in the end you reaped what you sowed. 

This of course lead her to the next obvious question. "Speaking of which, why in the hell do you even need protection fella?" she added with a questioning face.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates(soon)*

He was still running, and jumping from roof top to roof top, civilians were watching the chase, some in fear, others annoyed and surprised a few. Ral was escaping from dozens of marines while laughing, probably the people watching this were thinking that he was insane but actually Ral doesn´t care about that, he knows perfectly that those guys could never catch him"Hey hey, what´s wrong? you can´t catch me or what?"he said showing his ass to the men as he shows his tongue too.

After some minutes he was now at the ground running with the marines closer to him"Damn, they will catch me!"he said increasing the speed, seconds later he saw a bunch of marines surrounding something, but they were in the middle of his way"Get out of the way!"he shouted laughing,*"Uh?...."*that´s all what the poor marine guy said before a foot kicks his face taking down other two, as Ral Kept running beating some more marines, until he slipped with his own feet, falling to the ground and rolling to the middle of the marines where two guys were fighting and one of them laughing"Hahaha, this is funny!"he shouted and noticed the other two guys"Yo! my name is Tiger D. Ral,it seems like you have some problems just like me"he said smiling at the man who was laughing before and the signed at the marines who were chasing him, arriving to the place.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 15, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Coughing, Kinzey allowed himself to be led away, whining "But I wasn't done playing with my new friend". Raising his voice, he called teasingly through the haze "Till we meet again, Flower Power-kun~".

Searching his memory, Kinzey faintly remembered other people fighting off marines. He also recalled 30, 40, maybe more marines, and how he hadn't had to deal with a single one. Putting two and two and two together, he got that they were some tough customers. Oddly enough, he also got 5, but that was something to contemplate at a later date.

Throwing caution to the wind, he called out "Those who helped- meet me at the docks! Follow the scent!" With that, he began pumping pheromones into Light's body- neither of them would notice it, as it was his power and her bodys creation, but anyone else would smell a heavenly, intoxicating aroma that they'd want to follow.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie chuckled at the notion of being this guy's bodyguard. "You want little 'ole me to protect you?" she asked him incredulously. "Are you serious?"
> 
> "Quite serious," Rek responded matter of factly.
> 
> ...



A martial pacifist, eh? Amusing, most amusing. Rek didn't need a killer for his job anyway, so all is well. As long as he can rely on her to keep any filthy brigands, or worse, _family_ off his back, he's fine with her killing-is-a-last-resort shtick. And there probably wouldn't be any problems with her personality. This Annie was most definitely one of those people who had to work to survive since birth, and would surely appreciate it once Rek introduces her to the finer things in life. 

The big problem though would be money. Of course, the money she was asking him was spare change compared to the riches of the Du Mortis clan, but sadly he didn't exactly have all that money with him right now. But the family does have an estate in an island nearby, and it'll only take them a 6 hour trip to get there. So as long as they could get there, things would be alright.

"Let's just say that I have a lot of valuables with me that require protection." He said simply. Of course he left out the fact that certain family members were looking for him, but surely his crazy twin sister wouldn't be much of a threat to a sharpshooter like her. "Now come with me. I have some items that need obtaining from my hotel room."

Rek lead the slightly brutish girl to his hotel, located conveniently near the docks. His room was of course the best room in the place, if a barely clean hovel with tasteless pictures of gorilas could be considered in any form the 'best'. Most of his valuables were laid over his bed. They were a mixture of old books, stones, and rusty tools from a bygone era. Each one was carefully wrapped in a thick gauze, then placed in a wooden box, which was then placed inside a yellow sack. His clothing was placed in a suitcase, which he could carry around easily. "Now then, since you're working for me now I'd require you to carry my sack of old items and archaeology gear. We are taking the express schooner to my family's estate in nearby Atmos Island, where I shall acquire some vital supplies, and perhaps even a boat for ourselves."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 15, 2010)

*[Hali, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island, South Blue]*

Hearing the "captains" message she smiled, she thought this was her break. Suddenly three more marines came in towards her, she made three paper lances and shot through all of them. She smiled as she said "Is this really all you have? What a shame, and here I thought I may meet my end here..." She touched the ground, and as she did she noticed that she was getting a little out of breath. She thought _'It seems that once my paper gets soaked with blood it is particullarly heavy... a good note... so in that case I just have to keep making more.'_

She continued to make the ground in front of her into paper, which encased the incoming enemy's. She smiled as she turned all the papers into small spears and they impaled the marines. With five more sent to the ground she couldn't help but laughing out loud. She then created a lance out of paper and put it in her hand, she then stabbed threw three more marines. She huffed as she said "There is no end to them..."

She saw the incoming marines and she thought of a plan, this would take up most of her energy but she had to do it. She created a giant paper barrier, thick enough so that the marines couldn't make their way threw it and ran to the direction of the smell, she couldn't help but want to follow it anyways. As she ran she thought _'What have I really gotten myself into indeed...'_
______________________________________________

*[Naoki Amuru, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue]*

After being bumped into she fell to the ground. Embarrassed she looked away as she said "Yeah... I'm fine... Anyways who are you, I am guessing you aren't from this island..." She picked herself up from the ground as she continued to say "My names Naoki, I hope you enjoy your stay on this island... but really... I need to go..." She turned around. She didn't want to deal with anyone that she didn't know, it was bad for her to consult with others.

Also she didn't know if this guy would harm her or not, it is not like he looked dangerous, but she just wanted to be safe. She quickly smiled as she turned around. She thought this may be fun, to see how he reacts. She quickly said "Actually... if you want anything done then I will be more than happy to help, living on this island all alone all the time is really boring."


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2010)

*Chunhi, Tende Island*

Behind a bar a young man is cleaning glasses with a rag, _'My life sucks, sure being a bartender is kind of cool at a young age but the customers we get are crazy.  Should be crazy though, our customers consist entirely of Pirates.  My Mom serves the drinks and my Dad is well.........Hell if I know where that guy is.  Maybe he's dead or in a Marine prison.  I sort of want to get out of here, maybe become a Pirate myself.  I have done the training and I already did eat that one Fruit.  I just haven't found the right crew to join yet.'_

A couple of Pirates walked through the entrance talking amongst each other.

"And then I told the guy, that ain't my leg.  HAHAHA.  Hey boy, four beers over here."

"Coming right up."

Chunhi smoothly poured beer into four mugs, placed the mugs on a tray and walked over to the table, "Here you go."

One of the Pirates looks up at Chunhi, "Why's a runt like you working in a place like this?"

Chunhi looks back at the Pirate, "It's kinda fun, I like mixing drinks, get to meet a lot of people, also pretty good training."

Another Pirate at the table raises his eyebrow, "What you mean training?"

[COLOR="DeepSkyBhttp://forums.narutofan.com/images/editor/color.giflue"]"When Pirates start to get rowdy or are about to mess up the bar, I take care of them."[/COLOR]

The Four Pirates sitting down begin to laugh when one looks at Chunhi and smiles, "I like you boy, we won't cause any trouble here."

Chunhi smiles at the Pirates, "That's a relief.  Oh and would you guys like anything else?  Some food?"

A Pirate holds up four fingers, "Four steaks."

Chunhi walks behind the bar and yells into the kitchen, "Four steaks!"

A couple more Pirates enter the bar with swords and guns drawn.

_'Well...........shit.'_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> A martial pacifist, eh? Amusing, most amusing. Rek didn't need a killer for his job anyway, so all is well. As long as he can rely on her to keep any filthy brigands, or worse, _family_ off his back, he's fine with her killing-is-a-last-resort shtick. And there probably wouldn't be any problems with her personality. This Annie was most definitely one of those people who had to work to survive since birth, and would surely appreciate it once Rek introduces her to the finer things in life.
> 
> The big problem though would be money. Of course, the money she was asking him was spare change compared to the riches of the Du Mortis clan, but sadly he didn't exactly have all that money with him right now. But the family does have an estate in an island nearby, and it'll only take them a 6 hour trip to get there. So as long as they could get there, things would be alright.
> 
> ...



When Annie didn't respond, Rek turned around. The gunslinger was gone. He was starting to think she had skipped out on him, but then the familiar sound of a shower being turned on emanated from the nearby bathroom. 

"Boy my room doesn't have a shower this nice!" she exclaimed from behind the closed door. "I"ll be out in a minute!" 

_Two hours later..._
Rek was almost falling asleep when Annie finally emerged, looking totally refreshed. Save for a few bruises on her face you couldn't even tell that she had been in a near death fight only a couple of hours ago (in another bathroom ironically). 

"Alright I'm ready to go," she said, "But first we need to swing around my place to get some stuff." 

When Rek gestured at his sack of artifacts and archeological tools, Annie snorted with derision. "You're paying me to watch your back fella, not carry your crap. I'm your bodyguard not your friggin lackey," she said, before exiting. 

Rek shook his head and sighed. "What an uncouth little girl..." 

They made their way to Annie's place, a small room that she had been renting over in a run down motel that made Rek's hotel look like a five star resort. It was also located close to the harbor (Annie appreciated quick getaways), and the sight of them both walking together drew suspicious stares. As they approached and unlocked the door to her room Annie bade Rek to wait in the hall. She then proceeded to deactivate a host of traps inside, mainly invisible tripwires, and timed explosives. 

The room itself was nothing special and positively spartan. Just a beat up old cot in the corner and a nightstand. Annie removed a floorboard in the center of the room, revealing a crawlspace under the floor, and proceeded to take out some personal effects which she stuffed into her leather satchel. Some spare ammunition, a few grenades, a journal, a raggedy looking teddy bear, a sack full of the money she had stolen from Marcos, and finally her best friend in the whole wide world, a triple barreled sniper rifle named Mr. Meanie. Annie kissed the silver barrels of the rifle. "Did you miss momma? Oh yes you did..." she whispered in a motherly tone, before strapping it behind her right shoulder. 

"Okay let's hit the road, and oh yeah you'll have to buy me a new wardrobe when we reach the next island, and that ain't included in the money you're supposed to pay me" she told Rek with a smirk.

_Meanwhile... _
A squad of five Marines entered the lobby of the run down inn, just two floors below where Annie and Rek were. They were of course corrupt Marines in the employ of the local crime boss. One of them flashed a photo of Annie, and then a photo of Rek, towards the inn manager, a frumpy old woman who looked like she needed sleep. 

"Excuse me, have you seen these two?" the Marine asked.  

The woman nodded lazily. "Just saw them head up a couple of minutes ago. Room 3B. Do I get a reward?" 

The Marine snickered at her and headed up the stairs with his men. They drew their weapons as they quietly ascended the stairs. "Asshole..." muttered the woman.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2010)

Well this girl was going to be more difficult than Rek had imagined. Not only does she refuse to carry his belongings, she also took a ridiculously long amount of time inside the bathroom. This was possibly for the best though in retrospect, since she was starting to smell like even worse riff-raff than she actually was. And the part where he buys her new clothes isn't bad either, he simply cannot have Annie running around in that tasteless cowboy ensemble. 

They went to her room in another hotel, which Rek noted was uglier and more run-down than his. It was closer to the harbor though, so he can tolerate being inside it for a little longer than he normally would. At least she was well-armed, so he didn't have to bother to buy her new weapons. 

Just as they were about to leave a couple of strapping young lawmen walked up to them with their swords unsheated. A criminal must be using this place as a hideout, and surely they're here to bring this criminal to justice. Sadly for Rek, he only realized they were said criminal when the lead marine tried to decapitate him.

He ducked just in time, and quickly raised his cane to block the secondary slash delivered at him. "NOW WOULD BE AN EXCELLENT TIME TO EARN YOUR KEEP MY DEAR!"  

A bullet hits the marine square in the neck, knocking him down and blocking the way for the other marines. Another shot was fired, this one killing another marine. The other marines still alive decided to fall back, since if they were going to get the reward from the don they needed to be alive first. 

Well Annie certainly has earned her paycheck today. He was still alive, but there's a chance that more of these goons will be waiting outside. Luckily for Rek one of the marines were still alive, if lying below the corpse of his comrade. Rek placed his fingers on the disabled marine's head and whispered something to his ears. "How many more of your filth are outside this premises?" Rek's voice was disturbingly compelling, and for reasons unknown to him the marine answered Rek's question. "...2 more...and...8 of the boss's goons are waiting outside..."

10 against 2, eh? Those were horrible odds, horrible indeed. Hopefully Annie was up to the task, because there was no way Rek was going to risk his neck when he was paying her to do that. "There's 10 more of these brigands outside. Go and take them down, while I stay here where it's safe."


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 16, 2010)

*Axel *

As the smoke started to gather around Axel he felt sleepy, he didn't know what was going on. He spotted the girl leading the pirate away, he had no idea which direction they were taking , the pirate shouted something which Axel didn't hear.
_Oh my GOD, what is that beautiful, magical, glorious smell?_ he thought as he smelled the sweet aroma _I have to find out what that is... or who_ he started running towards the scent, taking lungfuls of it.


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island, South Blue...*
> 
> Coughing, Kinzey allowed himself to be led away, whining "But I wasn't done playing with my new friend". Raising his voice, he called teasingly through the haze "Till we meet again, Flower Power-kun~".
> 
> ...



*Light T. Storm/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Docks/ Motel: Sea-Side*

"Don't you ever know when to shut the hell up!"she asked,"Leni is strong! He went easy on you!"

She said, she lead him to a motel, when she opened up the door, a whole bunch of pirates, low lives, and other degenerates were laughing and drinking up a storm. The bartender had caught her first, studying the blood soaked girl and the cut up man.

"Why miss this isn't a place for--" he began but Light quickly shut him up,

"Lead me to the nearest room and give me a bottle of gin! she commanded,"NOW!"

"....Okay..." the bartender said, "Follow me.." he grabbed a bottle of gin and lead her to the nearest room. It was a small room, it wasn't what Light was use to. The bartender gave her a bottle of gin and she opened up the window. "Can you please give me a cloth of some kind, I need to clean his wounds.." She told him and a much nicer tone.

"Umm..sure...you a doctor?"he asked, she only nodded as she began to examine her captains body, counting how many cuts and what type of flower he used. She sighed when she notice that none of the flower bits she found in his wounds were not poisonous...The bartender gave her a cloth, she tore a tiny piece and poured the gin on to it and slowly touched his wounds.

"I am stopping your wounds from getting infected...the alcohol acts like a disinfectant on wounds."  she told him as she dressed his wounds then she turned to the bartender.." Do you think you can get a boat and some supplies ready for me and a new pair of clothes?"

"Um miss that cost money--" the bartender began but Light threw at him half a a million billi at him from her bra."Money is not an issue just please..We are in a hurry.." 

"Okay...Um may I ask why you are in a hurry?" he asked

"We are running away from my fiancee." she told him,"Please hurry.."

"Gotcha young lady!" he said, maybe he took her the wrong way, but he seemed pumped about helping her...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2010)

*With Kris *

"Where'd those guys go?" he says, scratching his head as he hops off the boat, "Jojo! Fido! Get back here!" the creatures soon gain an inky form and dive into Kris' back once again.

"Guess I'm on my own," he says before clicking his feels, activating his jet feet and flying off into the distance, "Pretty big island, wonder if there's anywhere I could get a-" but before he could finish his thought he smacked right into a massive bird.

"Hey! I'm flyin' here! No bag of feathers is gona' get in the way of my air space!" he says grabbing hold of the bird by the throat. The two both mess their flight patterns up and go spiraling down.

Kris and his feathered opponent fall right on top of one of the islands bars, landing on top of a group of pirates that were ready to brawl, "Piece a shit!" he says choking the bird with both hands. 

"What a dumbass! With that scene the marines'll be here any minute!" one of the pirates that avoided the bird shouts before running out of the bar, "Eh?"

He looks at the dead beast of a bird that takes up over half the bar's floor before shrugging and taking a seat at the bar, "So bartender, how about a drink," but before he can get into the specifics several marines arrived at the door, weapons drawn, "What's going on in here!"

"Well I took down this bird and ended up in this bar, now I'm going to beat the shit out of some marines before I get my drink," he says getting to his feet and stretching his arm, "Sound good?" he says before aiming his finger at them like a gun.

"What's with this loon!" one of the marines shout, "Don't make me use this thing..." he says in a serious tone, referring to his finger.

"Forget him! Lets show him what real guns can do," one says before they all take aim, "Bang," a bullet flies out of his finger and pierces one of them in the chest.

They all stand, dumbfounded, *"W-what!"* the leader shakes his head, "Forget it, he can't get us all like that!" Kris grins, "You're right, but I  can like this," he say lifting his left index finger, "Finger Cannon."

*"Finger Cannon?"* they all question, a bit of fear in their voices, *"Finger Cannon,"* he says with a grin, unleashing a small cannon ball from his finger that on impact explodes with the force of a normal sized one.


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Leni/South Blue/ Sasiho Island*

He used his flower gust to blow away the smoke, his body still felt hard and weak. Like he was going to pass out, a couple of marnies came to help him up and he pushed them away. She got away, his dear wife, ran away with a damn dirty piece of dog. And he was even nice enough to play with the dog for her...Next time they meet, he will put that damn pirate dog down...

For good...

"Sir!" a lower ranking marine called,"May I ask what happen sir?"

Leni turn to him, "As of today, a pirate has kidnapped my beloved and killed many brave marines...And from here on out, he will be wanted! A dog among dogs! Anyone that has any connection with him shall be instantly be arrasted until we find him! Do you understand!?" 

"Yes Sir!" the marines saluted

"Now search this place high and low! Send me a message when you find him!"he commanded,"I will be the one to personally put that damn dog out of his misery.."

"YES SIR!!" the marines said in union

The marines rushed off to report, Leni got up and began to walk away to get his wound treated. 'Run little doggy run' Leni thought, 'But you won't run far..' Leni was going to be the one that will put that pirate to death and take back what was rightfully elected his. Oh Light could run as fast as she could but she wouldn't make it far, nope, as long as she was promised to be his, he wouldn't stop looking for her...


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Eliza, South Blue

Eliza was washing her hands in a flowing river trying to get much of the blood of her hands and arms. She looks at her feet to see if she had blood on them as well. She ran off before hearing that pirate said to the ones that help before they left running into the distance. She suddenly smell something that smelt flowery and was curious about it and follow the scent where it was coming from. She did not will herself to change, she run into that direction and it lead to the docks. Eliza looks around and went to another hotel, that she was not staying at. The one she was staying at was down some miles to walk. But the scent draw her to this hotel. She enters the bar part of the hotel. Eliza did not look around at the pirates or the lower lifes, she walkes to the bartable. She sits on a stool, "Give me the cheapest drink you have, sir."

Another guy who helped the bartender came up to her, "right away miss." Eliza if she look up some drunken guy and his buddies would come over here and hit on me. A corner from her eyes a guy wink at her, she did not encourage him in anyway. The bartender's helper came over and put her drink on the table, "Escuse me sir, but that guy down there will be buying my drink for me." The guy nods and went back to work, the man who wink at her got up and came over to her. "Hey sweety, you looking good in those clothes of yours." He rubs his hands over her shoulders near her breast. Eliza brushed him off. "Please do not touch me like that, sir."

His drunken buddies got up, "You will say what I do, I really like you as he put his hand back on to her shoulders" he said with a slur to what he is saying. Eliza takes a sip of her drink, grabbing his wrist and snapping them hearing the man yelp. Eliza shoves him way. "If any man else touch me like that they will regret it." The man she hurt was still yelping, His buddies surrounds her as Eliza gets off the stool. One man tries to grab her by the stomache and hold her down. Eliza turns around and punches him in the stomache really hard and pulls him up by the shirt and throws him on another table where more men are drinking beer.

The other men was looking at the women and the other guys that still sorrund her. "Why you just let a girl drink in peace?" "You are more than just a girl, you seem more useful to use thsn one way." "Do you want to end up the same way like your friend over there? I gave you a chance to leave me be." The bar in the hotel was getting more louder than ever and the rest of the hotel could hear it. Some of the pirates were in he mood to fight as well and they stand up as well and approach the girl as well. Eliza picks up her glass and drinks it in one gulp and throws the glass behind her hearing it smash and gets ready to fight her way out of here.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 16, 2010)

*West Blue: With Rio*
Rio moseyed down the road with his head downcast. His arms wavered from side to side and he had a solemn expression upon his face. Just moments ago he blew away everyone inside one of the many bars on Yatoru island for mocking him about being a pirate. How could they possibly tell him he couldn't be the Pirate King, let alone a pirate?! Yea, Rio sure did show them. Those very same pirates vowed to come after the new pirate and kill him. Rio wasn't worried, though. He's just disappointed that there's no one on the island worthy enough to join his new crew.

As the young pirate continued to slump down the road, he came upon a man sitting in a water trough. The weird man had spikey hair and a band covering his eyes. He looked helpless and lost, which prompted Rio to think, "Hey, I think that guy is blind!" Rio exclaimed as he held a finger in the air as if he was a scientist. 

The young man in the water trough hardly moved, he just sat there quietly. There was a horse hovering over him with its muzzle close to the blind man's face. Rio immediately put together a likely scenario that the blind man was experiencing.

"Oh my gosh, he probably thinks he's in the middle of the ocean drowning and that the horse is a sea king that's about to eat him! I'll save the poor blind man!" Rio said as he sprung into action. 

First, he headed towards the horse. He sprinted towards the animal at top speed and threw a punch. "Away with you, you dumb beast!" Rio said as he neared the horse. The animal simply gave him a perplexed looked of confusion. The punch connected and sent the horse sailing down the road.

Next, Rio turned towards Tengu. "HELL-O THERE. M-Y NAME IS R-I-O AND I'M HERE TO S-A-V-E YOU. YOU ARE NOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE OCEAN D-R-O-W-N-I-N-G. I KNOW THIS MUST BE VEEEEERY SCARY FOR YOU AND THAT'S OK. I ONCE HAD A BLIND RABBIT." Rio said speaking to the blind man. He spoke to him as if he was mentally impaired instead of blind.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2010)

*The Devil King vs Lt. Boomer*

Dante flew above the marine, arms crossed, "I've had enough of this little game, I need to begin recruiting underlings," as the words left his mouth he spotted a flaming explosion on the other side of the base, "And I think I know where to start..."

Screams then filled the air from another section of the base, "Oh yes, seems I'll have plenty to work with around here, unless those screams are being caused by my own presense..."

"But first thing's first, I must punish this fool..." he says looking down on Boomer, "You still talkin' up der? Thought dis was a fight?" Dante glares at him, "No, this is not a fight," he says before diving down at him.

*"Hell Fire!"* he unleashes a blaze from his mouth as he swoops down. Boomer meets the attacks with his own cannon fire, as they come in contact with each other the cannon ball explodes, filling the area with smoke. 

"Where is he..." Boomer says looking around through the smoke, suddenly a crack opens up between his legs and a geyser of flame bursts out, engulfing him, *"Flames of Hell!"* 

As the flames halt and the smoke clears Boomer shakily stands, and lifts his cannon, "You simply don't quit..." he says before chucking his pitchfork towards him. The weapon stabs into the barrel of the cannon and as he fires it bursts right in his face.

Dante catches his pitchfork as it flies away from the explosion. His horns wings and tail retract back into his body and his skin returns to its normal color. After returning his weapon to its compact size and strapping it to his belt he lights a cigarette and heads off towards where the explosion from before came.

He soon spots a man with a sword in his hand sporting a mask, "So, you're my first underling," he says eyeing him, "I suppose you'll do. I am Dante Masters, The Devil King, and you will now work under me."

*With Gabriel *

After walking through the massive ship for a while he soon finds his commander's office, "Lt. Garrick..." he says rubbing his chin. He spots another officer walk in and nods, "I suppose I'll follow his lead."

As he enters he sees a massive muscular man sitting behind a large adams wood desk. He salutes the man whom he assumes to be Garrick, "Hello sir, I am Ensign Gabriel Masters, Warrior of Justice and Angel of Oda, here to rescue this world."


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 16, 2010)

*Axel*

Axel runs about town, trying to follow the smell that smelled so good... he just had to find the source. He followed the scent to a hotel and bar and stormed through the door and stopped in awe at the sight... around twenty or so drunken men were gathered round a girl at the bar _Eliza? Yes it definitely was. Another fight? Really? Oh to hell with it. _ He stood up on a table and took a deep breath EXCUSE ME!!   DON'T YOU KNOW IT'S NOT VERY NICE TO PICK ON GIRLS!! he shouted at the group of men, but they just ignored him. He knew who they all where, they were a gang of cowardly men who called themselves pirates, and caused trouble to those they thought were weaker than themselves. He took out a golden pistol and aimed it just beside a man's head who was standing infront of the wall and fired. He place went quiet as they all turned to look at the huge bullet hole in the wall, and then at Axel. Hi there, do you remember me? I kicked your asses a couple of weeks ago if I remember correctly. Just so you know, that girl is my friend and he pointed at Eliza. I don't take too kindly to those who try to beat up my friends.  His expression changed from a happy smiling one, to an evil grinning one. The group of men lowered their bottles and chairs that they were holding in the air as if to say they surrender. He waggled his index finger at the group. tut...tut...tut. It's too late for that boys he said and cracked his fists in his hands.  And now prepare for an ass woopin' second instalment. And as he said that, he jumped towards the group, landing punches and kicks in all directions, dodging flying chairs and fists, until the Saisho island 'gang' were destroyed. Men lay sprawled over chairs, holding their stomachs and faces and lying unconscious on the floor that was littered with broken glass and chair legs. Axel's face changed again to  happy one  Now beat it, I don't want to see you in this bar again he said and the group dissapeared, dragging their unconscious comrades out the door. He then pulled a barstool which had survived up to the bar. Sorry about that John he said to the barman I just had to teach those guys another lesson, they'll be back soon. Can I have some orange juice please? John the barman handed hi his drink It's on the house, since I've not seen you in a while and he disappeared to one of the back rooms. Axel turned to Eliza, who was staring at him. I'm only 15 so he doesn't let me drink any alcohol he told her and laughed.


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 16, 2010)

_*Gusto*_

Continuing down the halls,Gusto noticed an explosion not far away,"something or someone who could be fun to play with?", he mumbled making his way over to the area.

After wandering around a bit he noticed a samurai and some other kid."The hag always said it was proper to greet people who already in  a room when arriving somewhere,", he stated before retracting his wings and claws as well as his skin turning back to it's lightly tanned color.Walking over to the two men,"Ay!You two wouldn't happen to be marines would you?",he said looking over to the one who was wearing a mask.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Eliza

Eliza looked at Axel who told her he was 15 as he ordered orange juice. "Thanks for the help, but I could have taken them all on no defence from a guy. I am only 18 I only cared for drinking the cheapest or the weakest stuff that is to drink. Second I do not have much money to spend on the richer drinks and could taste nasty to my taste. I am guessing we both following that flowery scent. I am guessing for the damage that I had cause." "No it takes a women like yourself from those scum for taking advantage of you. "I hope they do not bother me again at all." "Not with this man is still around, do you want another of what you were drinking?" "No thanks. One is enough got to think straight through the rest of the day."She snifs the air to see where the smell was coming from the weaker spot to the heavily spots of oder could be smell.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2010)

Dante took a drag from his cigarette as he eyed the newcomer, "Do we look like marines fool," he says, letting out smoke as he speaks, "I have already destroyed half of this base and plan on finishing the rest off after I pick up my newest minion."

He grits his teeth, "The though of me being one of these...They're so low on the totem pole that I don't even have a name for them just yet..." The Devil King released a bit of fire from his mouth as he spoke, melting his cigarette, "Great...Another cigarette gone..." he says before popping another one in his mouth.

"So what brings you to this base. Sight seeing?" he says while lifting his finger tip to the end of the cigarette, lighting it with a bit of flames.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2010)

*[Hali, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island in the Bar/Motel, South Blue]*

Hali ran, keeping the paper shield up. She continued to follow the sent as she eventually reached a building, a motel she thought. She quietly stepped in as she took a look around. She noticed the men talking to the girl as she threw him onto a table. She smiled at this, she was happy that people actually were able to do that to scum like that. She walked inside and laid back against a wall, just watching what might happen. Although suddenly this kid, one that she had met before, ran in, and started talking.

Her first thought on the situation that he was a overconfident kid, that would get himself killed by it, although she was surprised, he was actually beating the people up. Once he told them to leave they walked out, and just stared at the two. Although instead of walking up to them she walked up to the bar, waiting for the bar tender to come back.

She quickly glanced at the two, as she looked back at her hands. What ever she was getting into she knew it would be hard. She sighed, as she noticed that there was some type of force that wanted her to move and go upstairs, she assumed it was the smell that still lingered. Getting impatient she yelled to the bartender "Hey, can you bring me a drink? I don't care what it is."


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 16, 2010)

*Axel*
Don't worry yourself Eliza, they wont have the guts to cause trouble again, not after that.  he said calmly to the girl. He climbed over the bar and picking up a whiskey glass sneakily poured a measure of the most expensive whiskey and downed it in one. That hit the spot. he said and clambered back over. He wont mind, he's like my Uncle he said, chuckling. He walked towards the door. I need to go get some air now, it was nice to see you, I hope to see you again. and he walked out of the bar towards the Docks, where he usually sat and dipped his feet in the water, gazing down at the blue shining liquid to think about his thoughts.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates(soon)*
> 
> He was still running, and jumping from roof top to roof top, civilians were watching the chase, some in fear, others annoyed and surprised a few. Ral was escaping from dozens of marines while laughing, probably the people watching this were thinking that he was insane but actually Ral doesn?t care about that, he knows perfectly that those guys could never catch him"Hey hey, what?s wrong? you can?t catch me or what?"he said showing his ass to the men as he shows his tongue too.
> 
> After some minutes he was now at the ground running with the marines closer to him"Damn, they will catch me!"he said increasing the speed, seconds later he saw a bunch of marines surrounding something, but they were in the middle of his way"Get out of the way!"he shouted laughing,*"Uh?...."*that?s all what the poor marine guy said before a foot kicks his face taking down other two, as Ral Kept running beating some more marines, until he slipped with his own feet, falling to the ground and rolling to the middle of the marines where two guys were fighting and one of them laughing"Hahaha, this is funny!"he shouted and noticed the other two guys"Yo! my name is Tiger D. Ral,it seems like you have some problems just like me"he said smiling at the man who was laughing before and the signed at the marines who were chasing him, arriving to the place.



"Hey look another guy!" Rex laughs, his right arm is wrapped around a marines neck while his left arm grips another one by the collar. "Come join the fun!" Rex laughs, tossing one of the marines away and body slamming the second. "Yes, let's invite more to this cause." Alex sighed, He took up his sword and swung downward, however the blade was blocked. "Now now, Let's play fare."  The man standing before Alex was rather tall and had a very long sword, possibly seven feet. 

"Well... This is interesting." Alex smirked, Rex noted the emotion and turned around. "Yah-uh...." Rex slowly begins to slink away. "I  hate it when Alex finds another swordsman...." He thinks to himself. "He's usually so calm... but something about swordsamen.... He just goes crazy!" Coming from Rex... That statement was rather... silly.


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 16, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dante took a drag from his cigarette as he eyed the newcomer, "Do we look like marines fool," he says, letting out smoke as he speaks, "I have already destroyed half of this base and plan on finishing the rest off after I pick up my newest minion."
> 
> He grits his teeth, "The though of me being one of these...They're so low on the totem pole that I don't even have a name for them just yet..." The Devil King released a bit of fire from his mouth as he spoke, melting his cigarette, "Great...Another cigarette gone..." he says before popping another one in his mouth.
> 
> "So what brings you to this base. Sight seeing?" he says while lifting his finger tip to the end of the cigarette, lighting it with a bit of flames.


Hearing what the man said Gusto thought about it they really DIDN'T look a thing like marines."Well now that ya mention it no..you don't look like a marine.And as for what I'm doing here.Well in short I got bored and decided to wreck some stuff,kill some stuff and burn some stuff.",he said laughing at the thought of the recruiter's face.

"But what did you mean by underling?Are you in a gang?!I was in one once...not fun at all.",Gusto said remembering his days back in foster care.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Well this girl was going to be more difficult than Rek had imagined. Not only does she refuse to carry his belongings, she also took a ridiculously long amount of time inside the bathroom. This was possibly for the best though in retrospect, since she was starting to smell like even worse riff-raff than she actually was. And the part where he buys her new clothes isn't bad either, he simply cannot have Annie running around in that tasteless cowboy ensemble.
> 
> They went to her room in another hotel, which Rek noted was uglier and more run-down than his. It was closer to the harbor though, so he can tolerate being inside it for a little longer than he normally would. At least she was well-armed, so he didn't have to bother to buy her new weapons.
> 
> ...



Annie shook her head, yup this guy was already annoying her. "Do I look like Wonder Woman to you fella?" she asked Rek. "Sorry cause I left my golden lasso, bulletproof bracelets, and tiara, back home." 

Rek shrugged as if this wasn't his concern. "For 100,000 beri a week I would certainly hope you could handle a minor situation like this. If you're telling me that you're not up to the task, well then-"  Before Rek could finish, Annie quickly pointed her right index finger at his lips. "Just shut your yap. I'll do my job, cause that's what you're paying me for." Annie leaned in towards Rek and shot him a steely eyed look of intensity. "But you better have that money ready when we get to your home fella."

Annie raced down the hall and cautiously entered the stairwell, it was empty. She unwrapped a piece of gum (cherry her favorite) and tossed it into her mouth, then put on a pair of glossy jet black sunglasses. She drew her custom gold revolvers as she quietly descended the stairs, rhythmically chewing her gum with each step. As she approached the lobby she could hear voices.  

"The bitch is upstairs, she's got help. They both smoked all my guys!" 

"Then let's go up there and take care of them!" responded another voice. 

"Fuck that mang!" 

Annie's smiling face appeared around the corner of the stairwell entrance. In that split second before she ducked her head back, she counted the goons with her eagle eyed vision. Two marines by the front counter, and three goons by the entrance. "Peekaboo!" she exclaimed and threw a silver canister towards their feet. They opened fire at Annie as she ducked away, but suddenly the canister exploded with an ear splitting and disorienting flash bang sound, emitting a bright corona of intense white light and smoke. 

The men screamed in pain as their retina's were fried from the intense light. Annie however was perfectly fine, as she rolled into the lobby and began firing away. Through her shades, which filtered out the blinding light, she could make them out perfectly. *BANG!* One in the Adam's Apple. *BANG! BANG!* One in both kneecaps. *BANG!* One right between the eyes. Annie kept low to the ground as she targeted the remaining two goons who were firing blindly in every direction, taking out one with a bullet straight through the temple. 

_Heh I might just make it out of this mess in one piece_, she thought to herself hopefully.

As the light and smoke dissipated, Annie crept up behind the last man and pressed her revolver up against the back of his head. "Drop it fel-" He swung around to shoot at her but a bullet went straight through his brain before he could fire, and he slumped to the floor. Annie sighed as she looked down at him. "Sorry fella..." In her momentary lapse of concentration she didn't notice a goon appear from around the corner of the front counter. Lucky for him he had been pilfering the cash box hidden by the inn manager, when Annie had made her move.  

The hairs on the back of Annie's neck stood up and she turned around to fire. It wasn't fast enough however as the goon slammed her in the side of the head with the butt end of a rifle. Annie almost blacked out as she fell onto her side like a ton of bricks. She looked up with a dazed expression at the mook as he took aim at her forehead. _What a revoltin' development_, she thought. At least it would be quick though.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Raizou + Dr.White Color*

Running through the forest Raizou looked for some town or city of some kind but found nothing. Out of the random birds chirping he could hear someone yelling out colors. Making his way past a grove of trees he saw a man pointing and changing the scenery's various color's while riding his horse. "Change Color, Blue, Red, yellow, green, purple and orange!" "Whoa. Hey weird guy. How bout you join my crew? It'd be pretty fun with ya." The Doctor stops and the horse stood still. He slowly looked over to the guy talking to him. "Yellow is the color of happiness..." The horse huffs. "That's right Sakura!!!" He jumps off the miniature horse and slides over to him on a rainbow road. "Sakura told me to talk to you, so I came over from next door." He stared at him with bug eyes. " Sure I'll join you..., but I'm a doctor." "You're a doctor?" "I'm a doctor!?!?....Oh yeah I'm a doctor."  "Nice, welcome to the Red Edge pirates! Oh, hey you know where I  could get a new ship, cause mines sorta...small and old heh.""Of course there is an townish place close by. It's right over the great candy floss river." He points to a distant island a few miles away. "Cool lets go to the near by twin island and get a new ship."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Eliza

Eliza watch as Axel left saying he needed some air. "We meet up later in nother fight someehere else." She pulled out her compass and opens it, she had a feeling another girl glanced at her and at Axel for some reason. The bartender bought her a drinks, Eliza thought she heard the girl did not care what she is drinking. She could not stand the smell it like wanted her to go up the stairs or something, it was odd too her. But this could be the right place to know where the smelled is coming from. Ahe looks at the compass again. The bartender walks over to her. "You should you don't want anything else, miss." "I changed my mind I will have another of what I was drinking, thankyou sir." She puts the compass back into her skirt and enjoys her drink as she glanced around. As she sips her drink ten sips her drinks as her eyes wonder back to the pocket where her compassed layed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2010)

Real Talk said:


> Hearing what the man said Gusto thought about it they really DIDN'T look a thing like marines."Well now that ya mention it no..you don't look like a marine.And as for what I'm doing here.Well in short I got bored and decided to wreck some stuff,kill some stuff and burn some stuff.",he said laughing at the thought of the recruiter's face.
> 
> "But what did you mean by underling?Are you in a gang?!I was in one once...not fun at all.",Gusto said remembering his days back in foster care.



"There you go...Use that small brain that "The Great Oda" gave you," he said rolling his eyes at that it took the man so long to realize that they weren't marines, and the thought of his family's beloved Oda.

He took note of the man, Dante was all for mindless destruction, though it was like he was taking the fun out of it somehow, "Yes, destroying things, always a good time," he said with another roll of his eyes.

"I am leading much more than some street gang. I am leading the future strongest pirate crew in the world, The Devil King Pirates," he continued to eye the man, "I suppose you were causing the screams that I heard before. Judging from the pitch in those voices it sounds like you'll make a fine underling as well."

As the group spoke Dante spotted several marines charging in the corner of his eye, "My name is Dante Masters, your names mean little to me, only your strength matters here. Now show me what you are made of!" he shouts, clenching his fist, his arm turning a leathery red color.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 16, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey was growing steadily more and more annoyed at Light's commands, until, after she told the bartender to buy them a ship, he exploded, yelling "Hey, cancel that order for a ship!" wrinkling his nose at Light, he added "But, uh, get Princess here those clothes".

The bartender wiped his brow; he wasn't used to this kid of stuff. "Umm, sir, are you sure you're in the right condition to be-"

But Kinzey interupted him, saying "Hey, _I'm_ the captain of this crew, and she's the pretend doctor. So you come to me with...captainy problems, and talk to her about her domain, like which pictures she likes on her band-aids, or what brand of cough syurp to get".

The bartender, cowed, stepped back out of the room, stuttering "Y-yes s-sir, r-right away". Withthat he stepped out.

With him gone, Kinzey jumped to his feet. "And you! Stop acting like you're the captain who knows everything. You're not. _I'm _the one who's supposed to blunder horribly trying to do that. As for Flower Power, you say he's powerful, but I beat him. Wether or not 'he was going easy on me' is a mute point. I beat him, he's weaker. And don't go ordering commoners to buy us boats. He didn't know we're pirates. What if he got us a merchant ship? And another thing!-".

He stopped the flow of blood in his veins, built up the pressure, and shot out bloody goblets of poison, splattering the floors and walls, and generally looking extrememly obsene.

"I can hold my own, all right?" he rubbed the bridge of his nose tiredly. Perhaps he had been too harsh, but dangit his pride had been hurt, and it made him mad. His voice a little calmer, he said "Now...shall we go round up those miscreants that helped us so they don't get slaughtered by the marines?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Light*

She was in shock....

Complete in utter shock.....

No one has ever rasied their voice towards her...Only her father when he was scolding her and this man right here in front of her wasn't her father! After all the hell he put her though! After all the crap that happen he had the nerve! The right to yell at her like that. She gripped her hand hard because the overwhelming feeling of wanted to slap a wounded man was dancing around her head like butterflies...So she took a deep breath and let it all out

"Who the hell do you think you are!" she began to yell and she pointed at him,"YOU ARE THE ONE WHO STARTED ALL THIS, KIDNAPPING ME! AND PRETEND DOCTOR! I CAN RUN CIRCLES AROUND MOST DOCTORS! AND LENI! YOU DIDN'T DEFEAT HIM! WE RAN AWAY!!! RAN YOU GOT THAT YOU TWO BIT PERSON! AND WHAT IF HE DID BRING US ANOTHER DAMN MERCHANT BOAT DON'T YOU THINK IT WILL LIKE A HUGE RED DOT TO SEE A PIRATE SHIP! AND NEXT TIME YOU NEED YOUR WOUNDS CLEAN YOU CAN GO LICK THEM YOURSELF!!!!"

She got it all off her chest and she stormed out of the room slamming the door behind her! She walked out the bar and she went to the docks, she was storming, the nerve of that guy! that guy! Many people looked at her in a weird way as she was kicking things, she was slow close to kicking a puppy it wasn't funny!

"IDIOT!!!!!!" she yelled in the sky


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

*Ray, Red edge pirates*

He heard all what the girl had to say, and looking at her he answered"Then, have ya been alone in this place all this time?"looking around now, trying to take a good view of the island"You should have felt lonely"he said, but then remembered that he hasn´t even introduced himself"Oh yeah i hasn´t introduced myself, my name is Raymond....Raymond Striker"he said and raised his hand as if he were to greet the blonde"Nice to meet ya".
-------------------------------------------------


InfIchi said:


> "Hey look another guy!" Rex laughs, his right arm is wrapped around a marines neck while his left arm grips another one by the collar. "Come join the fun!" Rex laughs, tossing one of the marines away and body slamming the second. "Yes, let's invite more to this cause." Alex sighed, He took up his sword and swung downward, however the blade was blocked. "Now now, Let's play fare."  The man standing before Alex was rather tall and had a very long sword, possibly seven feet.
> 
> "Well... This is interesting." Alex smirked, Rex noted the emotion and turned around. "Yah-uh...." Rex slowly begins to slink away. "I  hate it when Alex finds another swordsman...." He thinks to himself. "He's usually so calm... but something about swordsamen.... He just goes crazy!" Coming from Rex... That statement was rather... silly.



*Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates (soon)*

Tiger smiled even more if it was possiblem, these guys looked funny"Of course, i´ll enjoy this!"he said giving a headbutt in the face of another marine."Hey, anyway, why are ya fighting all these guys?"he asked ducking and doing an uppercut knocking down another man"Actually I got in problems because I tried to save a beauty from this violent guys"he told Rex, striking the heads of two opponents against each other.It was kinda fun since they were talking as if everyone weren´t attacking them.

Then he saw Rex starting to slink away and saying that Alex always get crazy when it was about swordsmen"Oh really!.... he is scary"he said looking scared at Alex comically.Recovered"Then we should let him fight comfortably right?"he said raising his hand as a blue fire involved it...."Here I go! hehe...." he said closing his fist"Blue flame: Fire dragon!" then throwing a punch in the air the flame was expelled from  his fist, taking the form of a little dragon, sweeping with some enemies"Ral 1 - Marines 0!!"he said and smiled.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 16, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Devil King vs Lt. Boomer*
> 
> Dante flew above the marine, arms crossed, "I've had enough of this little game, I need to begin recruiting underlings," as the words left his mouth he spotted a flaming explosion on the other side of the base, "And I think I know where to start..."
> 
> ...



Kumori chuckles, ?Underling you say?? Then he whips out his blade and slashes at this man, however his strike is blocked by the pitch-fork in a sudden blur of motion. Although, Dante cannot see his face or eyes, they widen and then they narrow. Following this, he grins, ?Impressive.? He then sheathes his sword. ?You?re quite the arrogant one though, Mr. Masters. I would watch my back if I were you.? He mutters.

Dante looks back at him, with that same arrogant look posted on his face. ?I?ll serve you though, for now.? He then looks to see the charging marines. He lets out a laugh. ?These grunts meant to test me? How foolish??

His body blurs and he swings in a single arc, cutting into a circle of five marines. Blood sputtered out of their chest?s from the fresh wound. He then clicks the lighter and swings again. Their bodies are torched and they let out screams of pain. Kumori laughs, ?You see, Mr. Masters, I?m quite the pyromaniac!? He continues to cut through the crowd.

A marine aims his gun at Kumori?s head and he starts to shout, ?You?re under arrest, Traitor for aiding this bastard!!!? He then closes his eyes and fires the gun. His eyes don?t open again, for his eyes fly off the body. ?Traitor I am, but I also Kumori of the Hellstorm and I shall not be insulted by petty insects??


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2010)

*[Naoki Amuru, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue]*

She smiled, she responded with "Yes... yes I have... well most of my life, seeing how I went to the main land a few years back, but it was boring, so I came back here. I guess I was lonely, but I wasn't that bored, it is something that you just have to live with you know..." She walked closer towards him as she said "Also, why are you here?"


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 16, 2010)

Kinzey grinned as she stepped out. He'd been right all along; she was nothing but a spoiled brat. After she had left, he went to the bar area of the hotel and looked around. None of the faces he recognized, but he wouldn't have recognized any of those who'd helped him.

Clearing his throat, he spoke out loud "I'm looking for those who helped me in the slughter down the street".

A deathly silence fell over the bar. _Was this kid serious?_ they must've thought. But he didn't care about those who didn't know. He was looking for those who did.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

*Raymond striker, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue*

"I see..."he said taking his chin, actually he was all alone at the island where he was born, and this was his first time out of there,"Well we were coming here to explore a bit but suddenly we saw an awesome and weird guy riding a flying horse!!"he said many movements exaggerating a bit with them"the guy came over here so we chased him, Raizou wants him to be in the crew"he said rubbing his head"As soon as we arrived Raizou went over there to look for him, and I´m taking care of the boat....Oh yeah we are pirates!"he said happily.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 16, 2010)

*Gatrom Goliath: On some island in the East Blue*

Gatrom was sitting in a nearby bar when he heard a loud splash. As he looked over, he noticed the large fountain in the center of the town no longer had still tranquil waters. Instead, the fountain will filled with splashing and loud yelps. 

"Hmmm, a woman in distress. Guess I can't call my self a gentleman and pass that up can I?" Gatrom muttered to himself as he thanked the bartender and paid for his drink. Only after carefully placing all his valuables in a nearby bush to stay dry, did Gatrom sprint forward and dive into the fountain himself. As he opened his eyes underwater. As he looked down, he saw a girl, not much younger than himself slowly sinking to the bottom. However, this girl did not have the look of surprise on her face that Gatrom expected. Here she was, about to drown, and the crazy girl was smiling._ "Wow, this one's different." _Gatrom thought to himself as he caught up to the girl with a few powerful strokes.

After grabbing the girl, Gatrom swam for the surface and laid the girl on the ground. "Ya know, girls that can't swim shouldn't be gettin in over their head. I'm sure you just tripped though right?" Gatrom said with a soft smile to the drenched girl.


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Light*

She couldn't believe the crap, she shook her head. That pirate was the worst one she ever met..Well she haven't met any but still this one was the worst. She had to change her clothes. She went to a public bathroom and changed, she had to thank the bartender one day..

It was a black low rider pants and a blue halter top, never mind she never wanted to see that perverted bartender again. After she finished changing she went to the docks and sat down and began to watch as ships came in and out. She took off her shoes and let her feet touch the cold water.

She just needed to cool down..thats all...


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

Eliza

She saw the blue hair girl stormed out of the bar after she finished her second drink. She looks around and did not want to start another fight again. She puts the glass on the bar table, it was on the house, so she did not need to put down any money at all. She wanted to go up to the stairs to where the scent was the strongest and meet the person or people up there. A pirate came into the bar of the hotel. Eliza looked up and reconized him from the slughter of the marines. "I helped out some during that slaughter." She did not say it as a joke, she said serious not making fun of anything at all. She stood up, and walks towards the pirate who ask who helped him out. "Arg, How can I help you in your service?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *West Blue: With Rio*
> Rio moseyed down the road with his head downcast. His arms wavered from side to side and he had a solemn expression upon his face. Just moments ago he blew away everyone inside one of the many bars on Yatoru island for mocking him about being a pirate. How could they possibly tell him he couldn't be the Pirate King, let alone a pirate?! Yea, Rio sure did show them. Those very same pirates vowed to come after the new pirate and kill him. Rio wasn't worried, though. He's just disappointed that there's no one on the island worthy enough to join his new crew.
> 
> As the young pirate continued to slump down the road, he came upon a man sitting in a water trough. The weird man had spikey hair and a band covering his eyes. He looked helpless and lost, which prompted Rio to think, "Hey, I think that guy is blind!" Rio exclaimed as he held a finger in the air as if he was a scientist.
> ...



Tengu quickly covered his ears. The man's booming voice made his sensitive eardrums hurt. He couldn't see him, but he could certainly smell him, and hear the minute ruffling of his clothes, even his slow but steady heartbeat. Combined with the man's considerable voice it formed a rough outline of his shape and form.

Tengu kept his face downcast as he slowly rose from the water trough. Being in water messed with his unique sense of the world, as opposed to having both his feet planted firmly on Terra Firma. He shook his wild mane of spikey red hair, not caring if he soaked the stranger. 

"I'm blind not deaf," Tengu muttered in a slightly irritated tone.

The man paused, as if confused by this very obvious fact. Tengu wondered what was up with this guy. "OH E-X-C-U-S-E MEEEEEEEEEEE!" Rio said in the same grating voice. 

If Tengu were hot tempered, as most other swordsmen were, he surely would've smacked this guy by now, but clearly he wasn't the only one here with a deficiency. This guy also had one, as in a brain deficiency. Tengu frowned and pointed in the direction he had sensed the horse fly. 

"Did you just kill my horse?" he asked the man in a sad voice. Good old Billy had been with Tengu for quite awhile. To make matters worse his sword was also strapped to Billy as well.

Rio sweat dropped and his jaw hung down agape, as if he had just been struck down by a lightning bolt. He turned around and eyed the limp horse laying halfway through the wall of a nearby general store. "OH...HAHA...DON'T WORRY. YOUR HORSE ISN'T DEAD!!"  Rio laughed awkwardly in an unconvincing tone, all the while hoping the horse wasn't dead. 

*"Hey this horse is dead!"* hollered a voice from across the street. 

Rio quietly began to creep away as quiet as a mouse, figuring that the blind guy wouldn't be able to hear him. "Where are you going? Are you trying to get out of this mess or something?" Tengu asked, keeping his face downcast, but pointed in Rio's direction. 

Rio froze and stared at Tengu as if he had just performed a magic trick. "How did you-" 

Before Rio could finish his question, seven Marines appeared down the street, drawing swords and pistols. "We got a call that someone here was sneaking into women's bedrooms, and disturbing the peace!" said the Marine in the lead, a Sargent. He stared at Rio and Tengu, and then at the horse across the street. 

Without missing a beat Tengu quickly pointed at Rio, "He did it. I'm just a poor old blind guy."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2010)

*[Hali, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island in the Bar/Motel, South Blue]*

She saw the blue haired girl storm out of the bar soon. After receiving her drink she quickly said "Thanks" and she put some money down before sge looked at the stairs. She saw the man that she was helping earlier. After what he yelled out she got up slowly and said "Yes, I am here..." She stood up tall, wondering what would happen.
______________________________________________________

*[Naoki Amuru, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue]*

She smiled as she said "I see, well I haven't seen anyone like that around here..." She turned away as she continued to say "So your are pirates are you... heh, thats sort of funny... you know, I might become a pirate one day, that is if I get bored with this place of course... Also..." She turned back towards him as she said "Do you need any help taking care of the boat or not?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2010)

*Raymond striker, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue*

"Hahaha...that´s good, that´s good!!"he said laughing, all the people have their own dreams, and being a pirate was an amazing one for him,"Now that you say it...Yeah i guess I need some help"he said taking his chin to think about it again,"Do you know if there are some animals to hunt around here?"he said lookingaround as if he were looking for one,"You know we have a little bit of food but...I don´t feel like eating it"he said rubbing his head"Ya know, I have been living alone in an island full of strange wild animals which are biggest by far than the most of the normal ones, also I´m used to hunt my food...guess it´s a bit silly since I´m a pirate"he said a bit embarassed


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Light*

As she sat playing and feeling the water underneath her feet, she heard a cat meow, she turned to her side and saw a stray black cat. She giggled, even though the cat was a sign of bad luck, seeing the cat was probably the most luckiest thing she saw all day. The cat meowed again and sat beside her looking at the sea..

"You are looking at it too?" she asked,"You are looking at freedom..."

That all that Light wanted, freedom..Maybe the stray cat that was sitting next to her was the personification of everything she ever wanted to be. Living life as she wanted and only doing things her way, being able to move place to place without any regret and experiencing new things. She then thought of the pirate and grabbed a rock and flung it into the water!

That idiot calling her a princess!A spoiled brat! He didn't know nothing about her! The cat jumped into her lap and purred, it was trying to calm her down. It worked..

"...People shouldn't judge others by their appearance alone.." she said silently to herself...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 16, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Kumori chuckles, ?Underling you say?? Then he whips out his blade and slashes at this man, however his strike is blocked by the pitch-fork in a sudden blur of motion. Although, Dante cannot see his face or eyes, they widen and then they narrow. Following this, he grins, ?Impressive.? He then sheathes his sword. ?You?re quite the arrogant one though, Mr. Masters. I would watch my back if I were you.? He mutters.
> 
> Dante looks back at him, with that same arrogant look posted on his face. ?I?ll serve you though, for now.? He then looks to see the charging marines. He lets out a laugh. ?These grunts meant to test me? How foolish??
> 
> ...



Dante gave off a little smirk towards Kumori, "Watch my back eh? I guess it will keep me sharp if my First Underling is going for my throat."

He then watches as the swordsman puts on a display of his ability, "Looks like that blade is for more than show," he then spins his weapon around, "But if you like fire so much than watch and learn!"

He slams the end of his weapon into the ground and cracks in the earth begin to form under the marines, *"Flames of Hell!"* geyers of flames begin to shoot out from the cracks.

He soaks in the screams of pain from the marines, "I'm sure you're just lovin' this show," he says as the light from the flames press up against his face.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 16, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmongrer" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue*

Kinzey looked back and forth between the two girls standing before him. One he didn't recognize, but the other...

"Oh. it's _you_" he said, the contempt clear in his voice. He looked up at the ceiling. What had he gotten himself into? He had told himself he'd accept anyone who's willing from those people into his crew; one good turn deserved another, after all.  Suddenly, a lightbulb appeared over his head. Or, at least a sputtering candle.

Clapping his hands together and rubbing them, he said "Alright. I'm a pirate, and I'm recruiting for my crew. You could say I'm 'Recrewting'. Anyway, would you like to join my crew?" He said this looking at Eliza. Then, he said coldly, looking at Hali out of the corner of his eyes, "I'll let _you _tag along with us until you find another crew...if you wish". Under his breath, he muttered "Please, feel free not to".


----------



## Olivia (Oct 16, 2010)

*[Hali, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island in the Bar/Motel, South Blue]*

She looked away, she forgot how annoying this guy was. She looked down as she said "Hey, it isn't like I have much choice now. The marines saw me working with you so until I can find a different crew I guess I will have to go with you." She looked away, again, she didn't know what she was doing, she now wished that she hadn't gotten into that fight earlier.

She looked back up to the ceiling as she said "Although I do need to say, we don't need to like each other to be in the same crew. As far as I could tell you were pretty strong, so I find that good." She took a little drink as she continued to say "So how about this. Lets try to at least act civil between the two of us."
__________________________________________

*[Naoki Amuru, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue]*

She smiled when he talked about hunting down animals. She said "Yes this island does have animals you can hunt down but... they are rather dangerous... So I would not recommend going after them... However, that would be true if I wasn't going with you, that is if I am going hunting with you. So how about it, do you want to go hunting?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Light/South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Garden*

She will go back when she felt like it, which wasn't anytime soon, he new cat friend had followed her here. She wondered why a stray like him followed her every where, she thought maybe he was her lover from her past life...She read too many romance novels. She laid in the flower bed and the cat curled up beside her, stroking his face among hers.  Saisho Garden was created to persevere every flower in the Saisho island, making sure no matter how much they expanded they will always persevere nature.

This was the only place that Light was able to go to when she was in the house and even then. Kyle followed her every where and never let her go off to far, she almost felt like she was on a leash. She flipped over to the cat that had laid its head down, tail flipping side to side as it had no care in the world...

"Cheshire...You don't mind if I called you Cheshire..?"  she asked

The cat only yawned and flipped her with his tail...


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 16, 2010)

*Eliza Neo Reapers; Saisho Island in the Bar/Motel, South Blue*

Eliza heard this guy "Alright. I'm a pirate, and I'm recruiting for my crew. You could say I'm 'Recrewting'. Anyway, would you like to join my crew?" She looks at the pirate, "You were strong and powerful in that fight and I do not know anything else about you but I will join your crew. The marines would have my head and hang it on a wall some where. I alone can not take them on all alone, arg captin." She looks at the other girl that may end up staying in our crew, she look like she had some issues with there captan or this other girl only their faces and now there voices. "By the way I almost to intrduce myself nmes Eliza." _This could be a interesting crew after all if we get more people on board, do we even have a boat yet or we get one sooner than I am thinking._ Eliza thinks about her thoughts for a few moments.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Prince...*
> 
> Prince dropped his stuff on his bunk, sitting down on it and sighing in relief as he took weight off his feet. He had been walking all day, and it was nice to just kick back and relax, even if only for a moment.
> 
> ...





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Gabriel *
> 
> After walking through the massive ship for a while he soon finds his commander's office, "Lt. Garrick..." he says rubbing his chin. He spots another officer walk in and nods, "I suppose I'll follow his lead."
> 
> As he enters he sees a massive muscular man sitting behind a large adams wood desk. He salutes the man whom he assumes to be Garrick, "Hello sir, I am Ensign Gabriel Masters, Warrior of Justice and Angel of Oda, here to rescue this world."



Garrick rolled his eyes with annoyance as the two rookies prattled on about who they were and where they came from. So bright eyed and eager to please. It just made him sick. As if he gave a damn who they were. To make matters worse one of them was babbling some nonsense about angels and frackin Oda. He'd be damned if he let this religious nonsense aboard his ship. That crazy fucker Admiral Lekein was bad enough as it was. Garrick regarded the two newbs with calculating eyes. They both looked like they belonged in a boy band rather then the Marines. 
_
Goddammit what are the Marines coming too?_ he thought inwardly to himself. 

"I don't give a shit who either of you are. Now shut the fuck up and sit down," Garrick grumbled, gesturing at the two chairs. Which were purposely made to be as uncomfortable as possible, in stark contrast to his own plush leather chair. As the two officers sat down, the ship rumbled and a loud booming horn filled the air. Garrick smiled, the ship was finally setting sail. Now it was time to give his lecture. He only gave it once. On his ship there were no second chances. 

"I'll make this short and sweet, cause I got shit to do, and I don't particularly like looking at your two ugly faces," Garrick told them bluntly. "I don't know what you did on other ships, but down here where real Marines still exist, we're servants of absolute justice. That means we don't believe in namby pamby bullcrap like mercy, reasonable force, innocent until proven guilty, or compassion. Fuck that shit. Not on my watch!" Garrick said the word compassion with total disgust, as if was pure anathema to him. 

"You'll both be assigned to my elite unit. Tomorrow we'll be killing Pirates. Any questions?" Garrick asked, giving them a look that said he didn't want to hear any questions.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 16, 2010)

*Semmy
"North Blue" Calm Point*​
These humans were weird creatures indeed. You could eat fish at a restaurant, but you couldn't walk the street with a sword, correction two sheeted swords. To an animal like Semmy it seemed weird as eating an animal could probably considered murder, but here he was, just walking not minding or harassing anyone, and yet these three Marine, the idiots that they were just came up to him and wanted to confiscate his katanas, as well as take him to a "Pound", whatever the hell that was...

"*I'm sorry, but that's not an option.*"

Taking another bite of the bamboo chunk in his paw the giant panda replied, his eyes covered by a pair of sunglasses as screams and explosions could be heard in the distance. Maybe these guys had bad hearing or something, but as it looked right now, they smelled like they wanted to fight Semmy. And the fact that the giant animal spoke didn't seem to register either...

"*So I see you want this to go the hard way, yes?*"

The three men seemed confident in their abilities, as each circled the 6.7 tall animal slowly, trying to confuse him and attack his legs. Semmy smiled, all or at least the majority of his opponents assumed that he was a defenseless, clumsy animal that one could take down with no problems.

"*It was nice meeting you.*"

Semmy said to one of them, as he dashed into the body of the marine, smashing his body into the humans and sending him flying away, he did weigh more then twice then the man, so the guy was as light as a feather to Semmy. Grabbing the arm of the other guy with his paw, the grip strength of the animal was just that, strong as an animals, so the Marine officer couldn't shake it of. And just as the third guy went in to stab Semmy with a saber, Semmy swung the body of the Marine he held directly into the man, sending both of them into the ground.

"*Damn it... Is it raining idiots today?*"

That was the third time fighting Marines today... These guys really seem to hate him... Why on earth was that, he didn't eat anyone... Yet...


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 16, 2010)

*Raizou + Dr.White Color*

Jumping out of the bushes he landed by the blond girl and Ray. "Yooo! So your joining us too, heh? Thats my first mate for ya." Wrapping his arm around the girl he pointed out toward an distant island. "Ok!! We need a new ship. we can find one out that away." as soon as he finished his sentence the man on the horse "flew" from the bushes and his horse cantered off into the water. Swimming, "This way!!! Follow your captain!" running by the old boat Raizou started shoving off, "You better hurry up Ray! and...lady. This island's boring."  grabbing the anchor he set it in the old rickety boat. 


"Wait...did he say he was the captain or just follow me into the boat? Well before we go. Who and how are you miss? Plus why are you on a deserted island?" Singing off in the Distance Dr.White color's horse treded water waiting for the 3 still left on the beach.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 16, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic*

Kinzey turned away from Hali, an () expression on his face. "Who said I wasn't being civil? I haven't said a single rude thing to you. I even offered you a ride to the next island-" which in fact he had not offered; it seemed the offering had been downgraded. "-and you say I'm not being civil? The nerve".

However, Kinzey had to begrudingly admit, at least on the inside (there was no way he'd ever openly admit he might've changed his mind), that the girl might not be too bad.

Turning back to the seconnd girl and grinning, he said "Nice ta' meet ya Eliza, I'm Kinzey 'Warmonger' Warholic, and I'll be your captain for the duration of this pirateing"

Fishing in his pocket, he pulled out the check and showed it to the two of them, the 10,000,000 clearly visible. "Am I about to steal 10 million beli from a family who, at least some point in the past, had someone who worked hard to get it?" he asked contemplatively. "Yes; yes I am. However I thing the right question to ask is 'do I give a darn?' No, I do not". Stepping between the two and walking out of the bar, he called "Let's buy us a ship!"


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 16, 2010)

Alex -Green Cloak Pirates-

"CIRCLE BLADE!" Alex spins in a circle and slashes through a few marines trying to get at the sword wielder. "Oho! Not bad, but not good enough!" The marine smirks. "HOLY SLICER!" The marine raises his blade up and slashes downward, Alex rolls out of the way, he releases the grip on the blade with his left hand, pulling his right arm across himself and tucking the blade behind him on the left. Dashing towards the marine he swings the blade, extending his arm as far as he can as he does so, the force causes the blade to go too far behind him, bending Alex's arm back. The sword wielding marine barely dodges the strike, his shirt is cut and a trail of blood is thrown in the air, following the trace of Alex's sword. 

As the sword continues its swing, Alex turns his body and grips the handle with both hands, slashing down at the marine "Savage breaker!" The marine holds up his blade to block, but the weight of the massive sword easily snaps the opponents weapon. "C...rap!" The marine's eyes widen as the sword comes down on him. "Victory." Alex smirks. 

Rex-

"See, This is why  i can't take you anywhere." Rex shakes his head. "SHUT UP! YOU STARTED THE FIGHT!" Alex shouts back. "Indeed, indeed." Rex nods. "But, I think we've nearly worn out our welcome." As he says that, the two note that there is no longer any marines standing. "Hey, i think i killed em all" Rex smirks. "Yeah.. sure..." Alex shakes his head. "Anyways, what did you say your name was again...? Ral... Something what?" Alex blinks, he had only just barely caught the mans name when that swordsman showed up.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 16, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Kris *
> *"Finger Cannon?"* they all question, a bit of fear in their voices, *"Finger Cannon,"* he says with a grin, unleashing a small cannon ball from his finger that on impact explodes with the force of a normal sized one.



*Chunhi*

Chunhi's mouth hangs wide open because of the large hole in the roof, and the fight that's going on, "Mom's gonna be so mad."

Chunhi looks down at the Marines lying scattered around the bar, "This is not gonna be good for business."

Chunhi then looks at Kris, "I'm gonna have to ask you to fix our roof and we'll be taking that bird."

Chunhi turns around, closes his eyes, and clenches his fist, 'Yeah, that sounded pretty cool.  Gotta be careful though, that guy shot a cannonball........from his finger.'

Chunhi turned around and gave Kris a large grin, "What'll you be having?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom Goliath: On some island in the East Blue*
> 
> Gatrom was sitting in a nearby bar when he heard a loud splash. As he looked over, he noticed the large fountain in the center of the town no longer had still tranquil waters. Instead, the fountain will filled with splashing and loud yelps.
> 
> ...



_*Salamander Island/The East Blue...*_
Rose spurt out a funnel of water and breathed a deep sigh of relief. She sat up and shook her drenched reddish blond hair, chuckling as she did so. "Ah, much better!" she exclaimed. After a week under the sweltering sun this was just heaven. Finally Rose looked up at Gatrom as if she just noticed him for the first time. 

"Oh hey, thanks for pullin me out of the water. My name's Rose by the way, Phoenix *D.* Rose," Rose told him gratefully. 

Gatrom shrugged it off as if it was nothing, however he looked at her curiously at the mention of her initial. "No problem. You needed help...so I helped. Name's Gatrom." 

"Usually my sister pulls me out of the water...she said that I can't swim no more 'cause of this icky fruit I ate...but oh well she's not around no more," Rose said. She frowned for a split second as if thinking about something that bothered her, but within a second the frown was replaced with a smile again. "See I came flying from a raft that I made, and I landed in this here big old pool. I was sailin' for like a week. I couldn't find any Islands...but boy oh boy was it a sweet ride!"  

As Rose pondered building another raft just so she could do it all over again, Gatrom stared at her in slight surprise, suddenly understanding why she was so helpless in the water. "Wait, so you're a Devil Fruit user?" he asked. 

Rose regarded Gatrom again and was about to answer but then two strong hands grabbed her shoulders. Rose cocked her head slightly and saw two huge guys in guard uniforms looming over her. They wielded billy clubs and had shiny gold badges engraved with the title, *Deputy*. 

"You'll both have to come with us," one of the guards said in a serious and business like tone. 

Rose looked at the guard questioningly. "Huh? Where to? Cause if it's a kitchen, yeah mister count me in." 

The guard pointed at the giant marble salamander statue erected in the center of the giant fountain. "That fountain is considered holy. Setting foot in the sacred waters violates one of our most sacred laws. You're both going to jail."

"Jail?" Rose mumbled. Suddenly she spun around and clocked the guard under the chin with a winding uppercut. The sound of her petite fist on his double chin made a palpable bone crunching impact. The guard hit the ground hard, rolling end over end before coming to a stop in a heap. Everyone in the town square froze in shock at the scene and stared agape at the downed guard. Rose looked over at Gatrom as the other guard started to back away slowly in panic. He quickly grabbed a whistle attached to a chain around his neck and let loose a loud and shrill sound that filled the air.

"I'm not goin to no stinkin jail. How about you pal?" Rose asked Gatrom.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie shook her head, yup this guy was already annoying her. "Do I look like Wonder Woman to you fella?" she asked Rek. "Sorry cause I left my golden lasso, bulletproof bracelets, and tiara, back home."
> 
> Rek shrugged as if this wasn't his concern. "For 100,000 beri a week I would certainly hope you could handle a minor situation like this. If you're telling me that you're not up to the task, well then-"  Before Rek could finish, Annie quickly pointed her right index finger at his lips. "Just shut your yap. I'll do my job, cause that's what you're paying me for." Annie leaned in towards Rek and shot him a steely eyed look of intensity. "But you better have that money ready when we get to your home fella."
> 
> ...



Well at least she's actually doing her job. While Annie went downstairs to clear this place of riff-raff, Rek decided to 'inspect' Annie's belongings. The teddy bear looked ragged and old, but she probably keeps it around for sentimental value. The rest of her clothes was as ugly and unfashionable as that stupid cowboy gear, but that sack of money looked impressive. Actually she had a lot more money than he carried around. Good thing she didn't know this, because otherwise Annie will probably not honor their contract. Probably.

Annie's gunfire was audible even from up the stairs. For a second Rek could even hear the screams of people getting shot. After a few minutes though the shooting ceased, which most likely meant the shootout was over. Good thing too, since Rek couldn't spend another minute inside this dreadful hotel. Taking both his and Annie's belongings with him Rek went down the stairs to the first floor, where he saw his bodyguard about to die.

Dying again? Rek was starting to think she wasn't up to the job. But then again she was a sharpshooter and therefore not at all skilled with melee combat. Oh well, time to save her peasant face. He dropped everything he was carrying with him(which he would've done anyway once he got down the stairs, Rek isn't exactly a strong guy) and took out the magnetizer. He didn't have time to aim the thing, so he pressed a black depression at the bottom side of the strange device and made it go full power. 

Everything metal in the room flew towards the magnetizer. Guns, swords, coins, even belt buckles. By the time Rek deactivated the device he was competely covered in metal. "I should dock your pay for this." Rek commented smugly as he picked up a gun from the pile of metal now surrounding him, which happened to Annie's. "To think I had to drain my magnetizer just to save you. It takes quite a long time to recharge this thing you know." A bullet hole appeared where the assailant's throat should've been, just as fast as Annie would've shot him.

Rek put down the gun and rubbed his arm. It was a good thing his 'gift' managed to work on this rifle, or else he would never have been able to shoot like that. And for a sidearm this gun packed a lot of recoil. No way Rek is ever using that thing again, except as a last resort. 

"He got lucky." Annie muttered as she got up. "And don't even try not paying me, fella. Wouldn't want to end up like these guys, now would you?" 

After gathering their belongings(and some belonging to the assassins) the two left the hotel and headed for the nearest boat. "The next ship leaves in 20 minutes. We had best hurry if we are to leave as soon as possible."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 17, 2010)

*Gatrom: Salamander Island*

Things were happening very fast for Gatrom. After helping a pretty girl from drowning in a nearby fountain, he came to find out that not only was she a carrier of the will of D., but also a devil fruit. To top it all off, the salamander statue the girl broke happened to be sacred to the island's people and now he and Rose were wanted by the police for it destruction.

"Haha, never really been a big fan of the marines. And I heard prison got horrible reviews. So I'm gonna have to say no to that." Gatrom replied with a grin.

Gatrom then looked over at the marine who was still backing away and blowing his whistle. In a moment, Gatrom was right beside the man.

"I'll take that." Gatrom said grabbing the whistle. The marine got furious and drew his sword. However, as he was drawing his sword, Gatrom's free hand grabbed the hilt from out of his hands, and with one motion, put the blade to the marine's throat. All without taking his eyes off the whistle.

"Pretty good craftsmanship. I guess Marine issue gear has gotten better the last few years. Heh, us taxpayers hard at work. " Gatrom commented with a chuckle as the marine turned and ran away.

Then as Gatrom looked up, he saw a large group of marines running towards the pair. Gatrom turned towards Rose and tossed the whistle away behind him. "So, what's your plan to get out of here? If we can make it to the docks I've got a boat we could use..." Gatrom asked the girl.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 17, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dante gave off a little smirk towards Kumori, "Watch my back eh? I guess it will keep me sharp if my First Underling is going for my throat."
> 
> He then watches as the swordsman puts on a display of his ability, "Looks like that blade is for more than show," he then spins his weapon around, "But if you like fire so much than watch and learn!"
> 
> ...



*Johnny Gold Walker & Canti*

He stretched while the Devil guy and the Gatling guy duke it out, but in the end the devil guy caused the gun to back fire and explode. He waited there ready to fight, but he found out as the smoke cleared he was already gone. He frowns, "I was ignored?" He seems really down in the dumps and kicks a few pebbles. "Aww man." Suddenly he hears a very loud crash on one of the upper floors. The robot crashed through a couple of walls and ended up right in front of the three gathered Devil King Pirates. He stood up with a cloak wrapped around it and looked over at them and a question mark appeared on the screen. Dante scowls, *"Flames of Hell!"* geysers of flames begin to shoot out from the cracks. After the burst of fire Canti walks out of it, Overheat, all three of them see a red robot walk out of the flames with a guitar. It quickly pulls the cords, Guitar Wail, a blast of sound charges towards them. Johnny hears this wail, "This sounds familiar... Anyways I can't let that guy kill any more people." He slams his fist into the wall and a crack shoots up and into the ceiling that makes a huge slab of concrete fall. Johnny reaches up with both hands and grabs it, and chunks it through the building. Canti hears rooms and hallways crumble as a huge slab of concrete barely passes over his head taking out the ceiling. At that point he looks down, and sees Johnny smiling happy to see him while he powers down from Overheat.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 17, 2010)

*West Blue: With Rio and Tengu...*
"He did it. I'm just a poor old blind guy." Rio's jaw dropped as Tengu, the guy that's supposed to be as blind as a damn bat, pointed at his very location when the Marines arrived. Something wasn't right with this picture. Firstly, this guy was blind, how could he possibly know where Rio was standing. Second, Rio surely wasn't spying on naked women and no one else was in sight. The only culprit was the blind guy--but how could he do it? He's blind! There was only one solution.

"You stupid blind piece of shit! How dare you accuse me of doing such a thing! Hey, Marines, I didn't do it! THAT guy did it!" Rio said, returning the favor and pointing his finger at Tengu. "He's not actually blind! How else could he precisely point to the location I'm at?!" Rio exclaimed to the Marines.

_"Well, you ARE talking extremely loud..."_ The Marines pointed out.

"My point exactly." Tengu agreed as he shook his head.

Rio ran over to Tengu and grabbed him by his shirt collar."Look here, blindy. Either you tell them it wasn't me or I'm going to pulverize you!" Rio warned.

_"Un-hand that blind man you criminal!"_ The marines shouted rushing in towards them.

Just then, a group of ladies walked out of the building besides them and jumped at the sight of Tengu. *"That's him! That's the man that was spying on us!!!"*

"Oh...hello ladies.." Tengu said as a sweat drop appeared on his head. 

"Ohohohohohoho! Looky here!" Rio said as he pushed Tengu. "He's all yours guys." 

*"That guy just punched this poor horse through our house and killed it!!!"* The man said from his home with a large hole in it. The marines trained their attention on both Tengu and Rio.

"Since you can't see me, I guess I should tell you, I'm giving you the finger!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2010)

*Project Freelancer Detention Block 41

Agent EG11*

"Print? Print? Are you there? Print?"

"I told you. Don't call me Print."

"Do we have to go through this again? It's your name, isn't it? Your nickname at least."

"You don't get to call me that."

"Would you prefer Agent EG11 today?"

"I would prefer my _real name_."

"You don't have a 'real name' anymore. You gave it up when you enlisted. You know the rules."

"Hn."

"So what will it be?"

"...."

"Agent EG11, are you ok?"

"Do I look ok?"

"You're closing up again. We respect your...issues, but we felt like we were making a lot of progress last week. What happened?"

"I'm having the dreams again."

"Ah."

"You don't sound surprised."

"No. I'm not surprised."

"You knew?"

"We have recently removed Agent BR17 from solitary confinement."

"What? Can I see him? What are you doing with him? _Can I see him?_"

"That is exactly what I'm here to discuss today."

"Name it. I'll do it. I just want to see him."

"We want you to track down another rogue agent."

"......"

"Her name is Agent TE24. She escaped from a facility in West Blue just a few days ago."

"Will I get to see him?"

"I'll do you one better. You'll get to work with him."

*Yotaru Island, West Blue: Tex*

Unfortunately for her, the skimmer didn't have a lot of gas. It was an island hopper, not a real form of transportation, and it wasn't built for long journeys.

Luckily for her, there was an island not too far away.

She wasn't sure of the name, but from what she could tell it was a relatively standard island, which made it all the better for a brief stop. She would have to get further away from the base eventually, but this island was a good place to stop and catch her breath.

She hadn't removed her armor. Few enough people were familiar with it, and those who recognized it as a Freelancer model were likely smart enough to keep their mouths shut and not ask questions. By the time they figured out that there was no reason for a Freelancer to be on the island, she would be long gone.

She had meticulously counted her ammo and weapons before reaching the island. A standard issue marine combat knife, and a pistol with exactly 32 shots. She could do a lot with those 32 shots, and even more with the knife, and so she considered herself pretty well off.

"Since you can't see me, I guess I should tell you I'm giving you, I'm giving you the finger!"

Tex glanced up, her eyes falling on a bit of an odd scene. Two men stood in front of a group of marines, apparently arguing. The marines had their weapons raised and were baring down on the two men, even though one appeared to be blind. Normally she would've just walked past, but the altercation had attracted a crowd, and Tex was unable to push her way back through the mass of people. Apparently she would have to sit here and wait it out.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 17, 2010)

*South Blue: Bright morning on Cloudstone Island*

Nerra walked down to the shore, where Dapper was somewhat impatiently waiting for her. An oddly sized jolly boat was sitting on the beach. Dapper tapped his talons on the sand as she approached him. "You certainly took your time getting here, dear girl. You were the one who wanted to get up early to shove off today after all." The massive girl looked down at Dapper and smiled innocently. "Sorry, Mr. Dapper. I just felt like I should get one last look at the place before I go." Dapper shook his head, smiling. "It's alright, deary. I'm a bit of a night owl myself. Not much of a morning person, hoohoo!" Nerra turned and looked at the boat she had built herself (with some intructional help from Dapper). "She really is great, Mr. Dapper, thanks for all your help." Dapper smiled and scratched the back of his head bashfully. Nerra then walked towards the ship and, with a surprising display of strength, lifted the ship over her shoulder and started carrying it to the water. "Umm, Nerra dear, we could just push it." Nerra looked down at Dapper smiled. "Don't worry, Mr. Dapper. You know strength comes naturally to me. This is nothing. Besides, I don't have to be afraid to show it off now that I'm setting out for the Grand Line. I hear there are really strong guys there who could probably even give me a run for my money. I can't wait to meet them." She then gently set the boat in the water, picked up Dapper, and hopped in the boat. She let the sail down and they began to sail away from the shore. Nerra then set Dapper down on the deck and started steering the ship. "Oh dear, I'm going back there...to the Grand Line. The place I was born. The place that I was lucky to survive and get out of the first time...oh dear." Dapper said with a very obvious hint of fear in his voice. Nerra leaned down so she was (somewhat) on Dapper's level, and set her hand on his head. She gave him a kind, almost motherly smile. "It's gonna be alright, Mr. Dapper. You've got me with you, and I can more than hold my own in a fight. I'm not gonna let my oldest friend get hurt. I'll be there to handle anything that comes up. Dapper smiled after hearing this. He took one last look at Cloudstone island, and then turned back to Nerra. "Thanks, Nerra."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> Well at least she's actually doing her job. While Annie went downstairs to clear this place of riff-raff, Rek decided to 'inspect' Annie's belongings. The teddy bear looked ragged and old, but she probably keeps it around for sentimental value. The rest of her clothes was as ugly and unfashionable as that stupid cowboy gear, but that sack of money looked impressive. Actually she had a lot more money than he carried around. Good thing she didn't know this, because otherwise Annie will probably not honor their contract. Probably.
> 
> Annie's gunfire was audible even from up the stairs. For a second Rek could even hear the screams of people getting shot. After a few minutes though the shooting ceased, which most likely meant the shootout was over. Good thing too, since Rek couldn't spend another minute inside this dreadful hotel. Taking both his and Annie's belongings with him Rek went down the stairs to the first floor, where he saw his bodyguard about to die.
> 
> ...



Annie and Rek headed to the dock entrance. The gunslinger was still slightly annoyed at being caught off guard like that back in the motel. It was a rookie misstep and very dumb of her. She wouldn't be making the same mistake again. However something else more important was in her mind at the moment. The fact this guy Rek had fired a gun like he was a trained shooter had surprised her. She also replayed that moment back in the motel when he had seemed to put the Marine in a trance like state, easily getting answers out of him. Annie put two and two together, it was fairly obvious. 

"You're a Devil Fruit user aren't you?" Annie asked Rek. She guessed he had some kind of mind reading ability or something. The prospect of him having this kind of power troubled her. She liked keeping her thoughts to herself. Rek chuckled and slowly nodded his head. "Very perceptive my dear Annie. It seems there's a brain beyond the bluster. You see I-" 

*"ANNIE THE KID!!!"* boomed a loud voice suddenly.

Annie already had her revolvers drawn and stepped in front of Rek, as over a dozen heavily armed goons appeared around the gate to the docks. In front of the imposing bodyguards stood a man in an immaculate pinstriped suit. He smirked at Annie. "Going somewhere chica?" he asked the gunsinger with a dark light in his eyes. 

Annie shook her head and laughed in a lighthearted manner. "Oh you didn't know Marcos? Well fella, I'm finally using all them sick days I saved up while working for the Don. I think I'll swing by Amazon Lily first and do some female bonding. Then maybe see some old friends in Impel Down." 

Marcos laughed and snapped his fingers. In an instant over a dozen guns were trained on them from all angles. "You got a big mouth kiddo, maybe when you're dead you'll learn to bite your tongue!" 

Just as Marcos was about to give the signal to fire, suddenly Annie spun around Rek and grabbed ahold of his neck. "You know who this is?!" she shouted as she leveled the business end of her revolver towards Rek's temple. Ironically Annie didn't know the answer to this question. An uncertain expression appeared on Marcos' face. Annie whispered into Rek's ear. "Do you trust me?" she asked him. "I suppose I have no choice now do I?" Rek responded in a surprisingly calm voice.

"THIS HERE IS REK DEL MORTIS!" Annie shouted at Marcos. 

"Du Mortis..." Rek coughed in correction. 

Marcos' eyes suddenly widened. "Du Mortis?" Annie smiled as she saw the recognition in his eyes. It was a shot in the dark (she seemed to be taking a lot of those lately), but she had guessed or rather hoped that a guy like Rek would come from a family with not just money but also connections. Marcos also had an eye for old relics and antiques just like Rek did, so they had to have tread in the same circles. 

"I'M GONNA BLOW HIS BRAINS OUT!!" Annie screamed like a raving lunatic. 

The gangster's men looked at him uncertainly. "Put down your guns you buffoons!" he snarled at them.  "Clear a path!" Annie yelled, as she started to usher Rek through the gate. Marcos stared at Annie with an expression of pure bloody murder. She could almost feel the hatred radiating off of his body. "This isn't over Kiddo. The Don has a long reach!"

"Tell him to go reach around under his ass!" Annie retorted as she backed away with Rek, still in her grip at gunpoint. "Oh and by the way, I left the beri in my motel room. I don't need your blood money you son of a bitch!" 

Once they reached a safe distance, Annie and Rek quickly broke into a run towards the express schooner bound for Atmos Island which was just about to depart. As they boarded, Annie slumped against the railing of the boat and took a deep breath. "I can't believe that worked," she said.

_Back at the motel room..._
A group of Marcos' men kicked open the door to Annie's room. _*CLICK!*_ The goons stared with disbelieving faces just before the entire room exploded in a massive fireball. The bright rose petal bloom of the explosion was visible all the way from the harbor. Annie hoped that Marcos was in the room when it off, but he wasn't of course. Weasels had a way of squirming out of traps.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie and Rek headed to the dock entrance. The gunslinger was still slightly annoyed at being caught off guard like that back in the motel. It was a rookie misstep and very dumb of her. She wouldn't be making the same mistake again. However something else more important was in her mind at the moment. The fact this guy Rek had fired a gun like he was a trained shooter had surprised her. She also replayed that moment back in the motel when he had seemed to put the Marine in a trance like state, easily getting answers out of him. Annie put two and two together, it was fairly obvious.
> 
> "You're a Devil Fruit user aren't you?" Annie asked Rek. She guessed he had some kind of mind reading ability or something. The prospect of him having this kind of power troubled her. She liked keeping her thoughts to herself. Rek chuckled and slowly nodded his head. "Very perceptive my dear Annie. It seems there's a brain beyond the bluster. You see I-"
> 
> ...



Rek breathed a sigh of relief as the ship left for Atmos. Pretending to be kidnapped by a deranged criminal who was actually a deranged bodyguard was roughly the 5th most distressing thing to happen to him."Goodness me that was quite audacious. Do remind me to watch out when your eyes start gleaming like a sociopath on hallucinogens." He removed his overcoat and dusted it off. This whole incident messed up his coat and pants, and he would soon need a change of clothes. At least he managed to have his body pressed on a rough and possibly insane, but attractive young ladybackside, which was always a pleasant experience. 

"I'm going to ignore that. Anyway you were saying something about your devil fruit earlier." Annie said. It seems that she's afraid he'll mess with her with his devil fruit or some such silly act. Rek chuckled one again, and continued where he left off. "As I was saying before you tried to kill me, I ate the meiki meiki no mi." He touched Annie's nose with his pinky finger. "I am a memory man. With it I am able to delve into the memories of others, even inanimate objects. " He smirked. "With but a touch and a word I can make you spill your deepest darkest secrets. Rest assured though that I will not invade your personal space. Such ungentlemanly acts are beneath me. "

His answered seemed to have satisfied Annie, but she still seemed wary of him. Either that or she was beginning to find him obnoxious. In any case Rek was satisfied with Annie's performance so far, and as long as he can pay her she'd tolerate his typical aristocratic arrogance. 



_Atmos Island_
The Du Mortis estate in Atmos was a relatively small place, when compared to the other family homes at least. It was really more of a retreat for family members wanting to live in less hectic places. Usually nothing much happened, but today the servants were abuzz with activity. Right now the head of the house met with an old man in a well-tailored suit in front of the house.

"Greetings, Sir. We are pleased that a man of your status among the Du Mortis family." The head of the house bowed to the old man. 

"Not a problem, not a problem at all." The old man patted the head of the house's shoulder. "I am impressed at how well maintained this manor is. Milord will find this place most pleasing." 

The head of house nearly fell off his feet. "One of the masters is coming!? When?" 

"Within the week." He waved a dismissive hand. "Once he arrives you are to inform me at once, but to not say that I am here. I wish for it to be a surprise."


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2010)

_*Calm Point Base Massacre, Lt. Murkin vs. Marie...*_

"Sir, sir!" The den den mushi screamed with a horrified expression. "Commod-errr, I mean, Lieutenant Boomer was just taken out. They're are three, I repeat, THREE intruders destroying the entire base! They're talking now and... and one of them, OH MY GO-"

The Den Den Mushi transmission was cut off and the snail itself went quiet. 

Murkin barely heard the message as he continued to wrestle with Marie on the floor, his soul now sticky with her honey-sweet hug and affection. All around him were the screams of his men, sirens, and the shaking of the building's foundation being rattled. 

"MMMMMMhmmmm! Does it not feel swell to just stop what you're doing and just love on another human being?"

Murkin was red-faced as he grit his teeth.

"WHEN I GET FREE I'M GOING TO SHOOT YOU IN THE FACE! *IN THE FACE*! DO YOU UNDERSTAND ME, YOU CRAZY WHORE?!?! LET ME GO NOW OR YOU. WILL. DIE!!!" 

Marie gripped tighter, closing her eyes as if to concentrate on squeezing every last drop of her love juice on him.

Nuh-uh-uh, no can do, Mr. Grumpy! I will not let you go until I feel the lov- 

And then the office floor fell clean through the base. One second she was falling hastily with the entire office room, concrete slabs and marine files whizzing by. In the next everything was quiet and black, like a world without song and sunshine.

When the cheery girl came to she found that she was mostly okay. She stood and dusted herself off. 

"Well, bless me! Thank my lucky star and its adorable comet-puppy! It seems I'm okay! But its a shame I can't say the same for you, sir...She was referring to the bloodied and torn Lieutenant Murkin, who currently had a sharp chunk of concrete "peek-a-booing" out of his side. Her eyes were wide as she knelt down to examine him. She seemed more fascinated with his predicament then panicked. "You're covered in boo boo's and one major owie!"

"Help... me..." his lips cracked opened and the words poured out slowly.

She tapped a finger against her lip as she pondered.

"Hmmm, I suppose I have no choice... Sir, my request might seem oh so icky, but please trust me."

And before the Lieutenant's barely-open eyes Marie's left arm sparkled with crystal-like specks of sugar. 

"Please. Lick me." She turned her face away and closed her eyes tight as she stretched her forearm out over his mouth. "Don't be shy either, though this is most unpleasant and yucky. You must lick deeply"

She squirmed and trembled visibly as she felt the man's tongue roll up and down her arm. 

After a few moments a jolt of pure energy surged in the downed Murkin and he immediately pulled his body out of the sharp slab that impaled it. He hadn't felt this alive in years!

"How did you do that?!?! Why am I so hyped-up!?" 

"I'm a Sugar Woman, sir." She demonstrated by covering her entire body in the bits of highly-potent sugar. I ate the blessed Sugar Sugar Fruit. The sugar you oh so unpleasantly licked off of me will give you a hyperactive rush for a few minutes. It is just enough time to go to the hospital and-"

"No time for that. I have some vermin to kill. No one trashes my base and lives to gloat about it!"

Lieutenant Murkin looked over the area and realized he Mess Hall. He had to get ot the lower levels. The cries of his men were only growing and the entire building was covered in a sheet of thick smoke from all the fire.

"O, sir, must you fight them? Surely if you explain to them that you don't like having your base on fire they would stop. We must kiss the boo boo's not make more!" 

"You find yourself some of my men and have them escort you out, little lady. This is no place for you. Go back to Sweetie Island." 

Murkin moved quickly out of the cafeteria on the strength of his sugar rush, leaving Marie in the rubble to think on his advice. After a moment she left the Mess Hall and walked into a room full of blackened blood and busted guts and severed limbs and agonizing wails. The wall of the entire section had been blown clean off and the base was naked in the sunlight. 

"Sweet Merciful Syrup..." was all Marie could get out as she stared in awe at the sight. "WHAT A MOST SPLENDID VIEW! I DO BELIEVE I WILL SIT HERE FOR A MOMENT!" 

And with that the Sunshine Missionary skipped pass the carnage whilst humming a light'n'sweet tune. She sat down in the gaping hole of the base, legs dangling and all.

----------------------------

As the two demons and the masked madman basked in the glory of their slaughter, Lieutenant Murkin came into their midst. His upper uniform was torn clean off and his body was black and blue with damage.

"Murderers..."

With the wind force of two powerful palm strikes he blew all the surrounding fire from the fight right out of the hallway. 

"I am Lieutenant Mohan Murkin, master of the Wind-Chi martial art and overseer of these fine marines!"

Murkin got into a stance. Legs spread far apart and both forearms pressed against his sides. Fist pointing out. 

"You two." Murkin was referring to the brown-haired marine with the glasses an his TV-headed robot. "Come. Let's show these sickos what the Calm Point Marine Base is made of!" 

(camera pans out as all 6 combatants make awesome, manga poses before squaring off) 

*Liutenant Murkin, Johnny Gold Walker, Canti 
vs. 
Dante, Kumori, Gusto​*


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 17, 2010)

*Axel*

Axel watched as big boats came in and out of the large dock. They were mostly fisherman, some coming back from the open sea, and some heading out. He wished he could sail on the open sea, the salty breeze blowing through his hair. The smell of freedom. He wondered how much it would be to buy a boat and headed to the other side of the dock where he knew a ship salesman sat, infront of his little shed. How much is a boat?  he asked the man. The man lazily looked at Axel More than you can afford son. He replied. Axel grabbed the little man from his chair and held him up by his shirt, close to his face and menacingly said Don't be so cheeky you son of a bitch. Have a little respect for people. He flung him back in his chair and started heading for home which was a little way past the docks oh...and another thing he called back to the man don't call me son. the man was right about one thing, he wouldn't be able to afford a boat...EVER. He thought about the pirate he had helped earlier. _I could sail with him, if he even has a boat. I know he's a pirate, I'm basically a pirate now that I beat up those marines._ He decided he would wait at the pier and sat down, toes dipped in the water. _A pirate's got to head out sometime, I'll wait here and see if he shows up_.


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2010)

*Light T. Storm/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Garden*

There was part of the garden that wasn't apart of the regular display and that was the poison flower section. The poison flowers section was cut off from the regular exhibit because even the pollen that floated in the air was poisonous and the elders of the island suggested that it was best just to burn the flowers to make it safer for everyone.

Light wasn't having that so she threaten the elders to stop funding the island if they decided to destroy any flower on the island, poisonous or not, every flower was beautiful and it helped that...her fiancee...had also threaten to not fund the village...So the elders made two parts of the flower section, the poison section and the regular section. 

As she walked to the poison section, Cheshire followed her diligently always by her side, she smiled but when she tried to shoo him away, he ignored her and walked inside the exhibit any old way, despite her protest. He wasn't affected by the poison that filled the air, that made Light smiled he must had a immune system like her's. He was one special cat...

As she sat down and studied the flowers she loved so much, she remember that the first time she came here, she almost died, because the poison was to strong that her lungs shut down on her and she began to suffocate. Now that she was old enough, this didn't bother her at all. It was just like sitting in the regular flower bed, it just tickled her nothing special.

"Young miss, is that you?" a feeble old voice asked, Light looked and saw an old lady looking down at her, with one of milky flowers in her hair.

"You should leave! This isn't a place that is good for your health!" Light said as she got up Cheshire jumped onto her shoulders and then her head making himself comfortable. Light was about to escort the old woman out before the old woman shook her head

"I could say the same for you, what young miss is doing in a place like this?" the old lady asked, "I am perfectly fine, I been around poison items since I was only but a baby in my mothers womb."

"So you are like me?" Light asked,"Poison don't phase you?"

The old lady nodded,"Now will you ask me a question, why is young miss out here all alone?"

"I got into a fight and ran off.." Light said,"The man made me angry calling me a spoiled brat and a princess...

The old lady laughed,"Running off does make you spoiled." the lady laughed even harder which made Light mad, but the old lady was right, she was trying to show the idiot that she wasn't spoiled but she did the opposite. 

"Did you know, women have more pride then men? We just don't let it show, maybe the reason why you run was because of all the pride that you hold in your heart." the old lady explained as she sat down by her side. Light nodded but then she shook her head, causing Cheshire to hold on to dear life.

"HE HAS PRIDE LEAKING OUT HIS PORES! HE THINKS HE IS THE ULTIMATE MAN THAT GOD EVER CREATED!"  Light raged, she was probably over exaggerated but that man made her rage and raged hard! 

The old lady laughed, "Sounds like my husband, do you want to know how I tamed him~" the old lady cooed

Light nodded her head vigorously, "I just made sure he knew that my pride out weighed his, by doing everything opposite just to piss him off." she laughed, "He told me not to go some where, I went instead.."

"So lets say, my guy is a pirate and he said he doesn't want me to be in his crew, what do I need to do?" Light asked

"Join it, that is all and show him just because he yells and throws a fit, that you won't back down until you win." the old lady said

Light jumped up causing Cheshire to jump up too and fall back down on her head."Thank you grandmother! I do just that!"

Then she ran off and went on to find him, she won't back down! She will join his crew and become a doctor even if he likes it or not!


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 17, 2010)

kinzey said:


> *Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic*
> 
> Kinzey turned away from Hali, an () expression on his face. "Who said I wasn't being civil? I haven't said a single rude thing to you. I even offered you a ride to the next island-" which in fact he had not offered; it seemed the offering had been downgraded. "-and you say I'm not being civil? The nerve".
> 
> ...



Eliza

Eliza was inpressed by Kinzey, as her captan, who stole 10 million beli from a rich family. At last she was getting off this boring island to go on a adventage. Kinzey, who cares and walks out of the ar saying let's go buy a ship. "With 10 million beli who can buy any ship you want." She said with a smile and follows her captan out of the bar to the docks to pick out a ship. As she left the bar it feels good to smeel and  feel the salty breeze of the ocean as she looks around the docks as she adjusted her goggles on her hat. She is wondering if Axel or that girl with Kinzey may be interest to come along on this  pirateing too. This is excited as my goal of being a good navigator. This would be better than flying to the next island, but I have great determine. She watches as the ships coming into port and going out of port of the docks, she could not help but keeps her smile and had a hand in her skirt pocket.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2010)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Raizou + Dr.White Color*
> 
> Jumping out of the bushes he landed by the blond girl and Ray. "Yooo! So your joining us too, heh? Thats my first mate for ya." Wrapping his arm around the girl he pointed out toward an distant island. "Ok!! We need a new ship. we can find one out that away." as soon as he finished his sentence the man on the horse "flew" from the bushes and his horse cantered off into the water. Swimming, "This way!!! Follow your captain!" running by the old boat Raizou started shoving off, "You better hurry up Ray! and...lady. This island's boring."  grabbing the anchor he set it in the old rickety boat.
> 
> "Wait...did he say he was the captain or just follow me into the boat? Well before we go. Who and how are you miss? Plus why are you on a deserted island?" Singing off in the Distance Dr.White color's horse treded water waiting for the 3 still left on the beach.



*Raymond striker,Red edge Pirates*

Raymond was about to answer to the girl when Raizou appeared and greeted the blonde, with the conclusion that she was already part of the crew, then he ran towards the boat as the weird guy riding the flying horse appeared following him"Then are ya coming? The world is waiting for us!"he asked and laughed starting to run towards the boat where Raizou was, right there he turned to the flying horse"ha so in the end he convinced ya?"pointing at the man



InfIchi said:


> Alex -Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> "CIRCLE BLADE!" Alex spins in a circle and slashes through a few marines trying to get at the sword wielder. "Oho! Not bad, but not good enough!" The marine smirks. "HOLY SLICER!" The marine raises his blade up and slashes downward, Alex rolls out of the way, he releases the grip on the blade with his left hand, pulling his right arm across himself and tucking the blade behind him on the left. Dashing towards the marine he swings the blade, extending his arm as far as he can as he does so, the force causes the blade to go too far behind him, bending Alex's arm back. The sword wielding marine barely dodges the strike, his shirt is cut and a trail of blood is thrown in the air, following the trace of Alex's sword.
> 
> ...



*Tiger d. Ral, The Green cloak Pirates*

"Hahahahaha!!....you two are funny!"he said laughing and stretching his body a bit, then looking at the brothers he said"well yeah my name is Ral, Tiger D. Ral and I´m a pirate!"smiling,  he was proud of being a pirate"Though I still don´t have any crew..."taking his chin as if he was thinking about it,"But it doesn´t matter I´ll find one and then I´ll become the strongest man of the world hehehe!"he said later, even if he was alone he was going to keep moving onwards without hesitation.

"Oh yeah, Who are ya?"he asked signing at the men


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 17, 2010)

Hiruma said:


> Elaine looked at her new captain. "Kent, huh..." she thought. Well, from what she had heard, captains usually weren't the sharpest tools in the shed; what was important for a captain was strength and charisma. Elaine therefore decided to ignore her misgivings about his intelligence. After all, this man did have the necessary qualities, especially if her own reading was to be trusted. If he did happen to do dumb things, then, well, she would be there to remind him (assuming that he listens to her, of course).
> 
> 'As I've told Raeyr," she said, gesturing towards the swordsman, "I'm Elaine Cruskent. I'm not very good at fighting yet, but I'm hoping to improve along the way. The main use of my devil fruit power is to predict the future, so if any of you would like to know your future, you can always ask me for a reading," she continued.
> 
> "Just keep in mind that it can be rather vague and difficult to understand," Elaine added, just in case they got their hopes up.



"I have no need to have my future read," the swordsman says casually, "I already know what my destiny holds. I *will* be the World's Strongest Swordsman."

He turns his attention towards Kent, "And you'd better not hold me back, or I will slaughter you and continue on my way," he then leans against the wall of the ship, "So, lets get going already."

*The Devil King Pirates
 vs 
Liutenant Murkin, Johnny Gold Walker and Canti ​*
Dante watches the three men approach, "Do you mind...I just slaughtered a Liutenant moments ago and I think that fills my quota for the day," he says, annoyed at the weaklings that just keep sprouting up.

"Bastard! You think I'll let you get away with destroying this base!" Murkin says, taking a battle stance, "If you value your life, then yea, I think you will."

"Enough! You're going down!" he shouts, charging forward, "Well my newest recruits, if those weaklings weren't enough for your to prove your strength to me, how about these weaklings?"

He draws his pitchfork and begins to transform, his skin turning red, his horns and tail sprouting, "You want to take on the Devil King Pirates!" he takes a deep breath, "That's a big mistake!" he shouts before unleashing a blast of fire from his mouth at the three marines.

*With Kris*

"I'm just telling you now," he says as he sits back at the bar, "I'm not gona' be fixing that roof," he says, looking up at his handy work, "And I've still got a round two to go with that bird when it wakes up!" he informs the bartender, not realizing that the bird is dead.

"And I'll take a-" though he is interrupted once again, "You bastard! You think you can get away with that!" a voice says from the now destroyed door.

"CAN'T A GUY ORDER A DRINK AROUND HERE!" suddenly a bullet flies past his head and crashes into the bar, "Without getting shot at..."

"Hey! Watch the bar!" the bartender shouts, "Are you aiding this criminal!" they ask, raising their weapons, "I'm just getting the guy a drink..."

"...So is that a yes or a no...?" the marine asks, _"This guy's a little slow..."_ he thinks to himself, "I'm-!" 

"Helping me! I've recruited him to my evil ways!" he shouts with a grin, "What?!" Kris' grin grows even wider, "Yep! This innocent bartender has seen the dark side, and now we will destroy you all! Mwuhahahaha!" he shouts, *"Fire Breath!"* he unleashes a blast of fire from his mouth towards the marine.


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 17, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Devil King Pirates
> vs
> Liutenant Murkin, Johnny Gold Walker and Canti ​*
> Dante watches the three men approach, "Do you mind...I just slaughtered a Liutenant moments ago and I think that fills my quota for the day," he says, annoyed at the weaklings that just keep sprouting up.
> ...


This was a change of events this had gone from a boring day to messing with some marines,joining a pirate crew?, and now to taking on the head of a base and some low level marines."You can turn red too!",Gusto says astonished at the transformation Dante had taken.Hunching over Gusto covered his head with his arms, before jumping into the air and transforming back into his gargoyle form,"I am...GUSTO THE NIGHT FANG!", he growled loudly,"...hm perhaps the Red Terror would be better..but that is for another day!", he drew out his two swords and charged down at the robot breathing out a blast of fire upon it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2010)

*Windstorm D. Renton, Neo reaper Pirates(soon) *

Renton was walking around the town, not much to do for today, that was until he heard something strange*"B-but you have to pay for that sir"*an voice of an oldman said, as Ren arrives to the place, he saw a little group of marines, trying to take some food without paying for it"C´mmon oldman, we are the ones who protect this place of those scum called pirates, let me take this for free"the marine said as the other were smiling, actually if it were only alittle portion or just a couple of pieces the oldman wouldn´t have problem, but they wanted a lot, enough to not have any food problem for a week.

"Hey oldman what´s up?"Ren interrupted as if nothing were happening*"Oh nothing Ren"*he the man said quite nervous"c´mmon guys, you have to pay for that"Ren said wrapping an arm around the marine who was talking"And why would I do that?"he said "Because that´s not yours"the guy said,"well I won´t pay, a problem with that?"the marine spoke so proud of himself, the marines were supposed to keep the order but these guys weren´t like that"hahaha, then i will kick your asses"he said scratching the back of his head,suddenly he made an uppercut to the marine and then taking his body he threw the now knocked out marine to the others, taking down another three"Will ya pay?"he asked again taking his gun.


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2010)

*Light T. Storm/South Blue/ South Blue Docks*

Running in heels hurt like, it made Light wish she never wore heals in the first place. She saw him surrounded by girls...girls...flashing that check like he stole it in the first place...If her hair was able to change moods, her head would be red like flames. She walked up to him, go into his face, place her hands on her hips. 

"I thought long and hard about it and you know what!"she began"I'll be apart of your crew no matter if you like it or not. Do you understand? Even if you don't believe I am a good doctor! I challenge you to find any one better then me! And if you ever yell at me like that again! I shove a dagger in your spine..And I bet you won't be captain~" 

She let out a breath and greeted the others,"Please don't mind what you heard. My name is Light T. Storm, I am the princess of this island and your crews doctor..Nice to meet you all and I also thank you for all the hard work and trouble you went though because of my fiancee and his friends." 

She then bowed,"Lets all get along."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 17, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey slammed down the suitcase on the table and oppened it, reavealing banded stacks of bills. Inside was a total of 2 million belis. The man in front of him's eyes widened at the cash.

Poining at the ship he said "I want that sloop, outfitted with six cannons and filled to the brim with supplies in three hours. Do that, and this is all yours".

He carried two other suitcases, and each of the girls had one. They had gone to Saisho's largest bang and exchanged the check for 5 suitcases full of 10 million belis total. Then, they had proceded over to the docks and inspected the boats, picking a sloop to buy.

"Y-yes sir, r-right away sir" the man who owned the sloops said, running off. Kinzey spun around and beamed at the two girls. "Well, in three ours we'll-"

But just then Kinzey saw Light storm up and start talking to him, telling him she would be joining his crew wether he liked it or not amd that she was a great doctor. He smirked at her and said "That certainly took awhile. Damn right you're joining my crew!" Turning to Hali and Eliza, he said "And don't listen to Princess here; she ain't royalty, she's just a spoiled brat". He leaned against the wall of the dock's warehouse, relaxing.


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2010)

*Light T. Storm/South Blue/ South Blue Docks*

She smiled, she was happy, an escape from her every day life, the freedom, the happiness, and the unbearable captain. She turned to them and smiled, she will run as long as she had feet and she would never look back.. She turned to her captain and then smiled gently, even though he was a dumbass and she couldn't bear him, he helped her a lot.

"Captain..." she begun and she slowly made her way up to him blushing, she stood up on her toes and gave him a slight kiss on his cheek."thanks.."

She stood back and shot her hands into the air,"LETS DO THIS!!!CHA!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 17, 2010)

Eliza Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue

Eliza carry a suitcase, as she checked out the boats with her crew. Then the girl with the blue hair stormed up to her captan and said she would be in out crew and the crew's doctor. "Aye Aye Captan, on that, but I to me she can't wait three hours till it comes to it." She pushes her blonde hair out her face she as the salty wind played with it under her hat. "So we are going to sit here for three hours or what?" With her free hand she pulled out her compass and flips it open to see the direction it was pointed in. She was not sure of Light she sounded more of a boss or Kinzey could be right about her, but I should not judge a person from the first meeting and greeting, people at all. She does not know anything about me yet either or the other side of me. "Nice meeting you Light, name Eliza," she said with a smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *West Blue: With Rio and Tengu...*
> Just then, a group of ladies walked out of the building besides them and jumped at the sight of Tengu. *"That's him! That's the man that was spying on us!!!"*
> 
> "Oh...hello ladies.." Tengu said as a sweat drop appeared on his head.
> ...



Tengu was about to tell Rio where he could shove said finger, when suddenly his ears picked up on the faint but familiar sound of rifle triggers being pressed. "Duck..." Tengu told Rio, before ducking his head with whip fast speed.  

Rio looked down at Tengu with a confused face. "What are you doing you idiot?!" 

Suddenly the booming sound of gunshots filled the air. Rio's eyes widened as he saw a volley of bullets fly at him. He dived away towards the ground at the last second, narrowly avoiding the bullets as they sailed over his head. "How did you do that?" Rio yelled at Tengu. 

"I'm psychic," Tengu laughed, as he rolled rapidly across the ground towards his poor dead horse, and most importantly his sword.

"Get them!" the Marine Sargent yelled, splitting up his squad to target both Rio and Tengu. 

A trail of bullets followed Tengu's feet as he sprinted towards his downed horse. He couldn't see the bullets, but he could feel the vibrations that the bullets made as they sailed through the air, and their palpable impact as they hit the earth. He could also sense the vibrations that the Marines made as they charged at him. In his minds eye it all formed glowing outlines of the world around him. 

Up ahead he could hear the heartbeats, and panicked footfalls of dozens of frantic townsfolk, as they scattered in every direction. However he was so focused on the bullets and the Marines that he he didn't "see" the person standing right in front of him. *BLAM!* Tengu grunted in pain as he rammed into some weird armor. "Excuse me!"  Tengu cried as he sprinted towards his horse. Unfortunately for the armored person, he was also caught in the crossfire. 

Tengu slid to a halt and crouched beside his dead horse Billy."Sorry pal..." Tengu said in a low voice. He reached towards a very long and large object covered in a silk cloth that was strapped to Billy's saddle. Tengu quickly unraveled the silk covering and cast it aside, revealing arguably the ugliest sword ever made. It was a six foot long buster blade made of crimson steel. The sword was scratched and dented all over and there was a crack running up the right side of the giant blade. 

Tengu casually hefted the giant buster sword with one hand as if the weight was nothing to him. The sword wasn't special. It wasn't cursed, didn't have a demon trapped inside, or some secret devil fruit power. In fact Tengu had found it in a dumpster in the back of a fancy sword shop, after he had been kicked out because he had no money. As Tengu rested the giant sword across his shoulders, he smiled. It was the man who made the sword, and he liked this one just fine. 

Two marines charged Tengu, casting aside their empty rifles and drawing their cutlasses. The blind swordsman remained still and kept his face downcast as he felt the ripples of their movements. "This guy probably can't even see us!!" laughed one of the Marines. Tengu smirked as they both attacked at the same time, from his left and right side. In a whirl of speed Tengu swung around his buster blade around with a one handed grip and blocked their cutlasses. The clash of steel against steel rung profoundly to Tengu's ears, almost like music. It was a sound that he had fallen in love with long ago, as a young boy sitting in his father's dojo. 

He grinned devilishly at the Marines as he easily held their cutlasses at bay. Suddenly he dashed between both Marines in a blur of speed and stopped several feet behind them with his buster blade held high over his head. 

"Holy shit!" one of the Marines exclaimed with disbelief. 

*"Finishing Touch,"* Tengu muttered calmly. 

Both Marines looked at each other with confused faces, seeing no visible wounds on their bodies. Tengu stabbed his buster blade into the ground and waited, right on cue the mid sections of both Marines exploded in blood. They both crumpled to the ground, almost like a deck of cards Tengu noted with a smile.

"Now you know who the Blind Demon is," he said.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2010)

*The Cipher Pirates: Kent*

"I have no need to have my future read," Raeyr said casually, "I already know what my destiny holds. I will be the World's Strongest Swordsman."

He turned his attention towards Kent, "And you'd better not hold me back, or I will slaughter you and continue on my way," he said, leaning against the wall of the ship, "So, lets get going already."

Kent nodded. "Good. I think we're going to get along."

He turned to the rest of his crew. The monkey was meditating, and the dude with the pipe was out, but they could wait until later. "We're a few days away from The Running Island, so find a barrack and make yourself comfortable."

Cipher Pirates Arc I
The Running Island​
A few days after the Cipher Pirates had assembled, Kent was up at the wheel, doing his best to keep the boat steady. None of them had really known how to do it, but with a little practice they had at least figured out how to keep the ship on course.

He could see the island off in the distance, quickly growing larger. Soon it would be time to dock, and he would need everyone's help for that.

"YAMA! BROS! ELAINE! RAEYR! GET UP HERE!"

A few minutes later, everyone was ready. Kent had positioned them along the right edge of the ship, each holding a rope with a weight at the end. Elaine had taken the wheel, and was doing her best to hold it steady while Kent prepped the others.

"This in front of us is The Running Island. See how quickly we're getting close to it? That's because not only are we heading towards it, it's heading towards us."

"What do you mean?" Raeyr asked.

"I mean that a long time ago the top half of the island was broken off from the sea floor and got caught in this big circular current. Every day it circles around and around, making docking with it...difficult."

"That's what we're for, he said. "When we get close enough, we have to hurl theses weighted ropes to the people at the dock. Everyone got that?" He paused for a moment to see if anyone had any questions.

"We're mainly just here to pick up supplies. Because it's so hard to dock here, there aren't a lot of pirates, and so there aren't many marines. We grab what we need and get out."

*Task Force Absolute Justice: Prince*

Prince arched an eyebrow. Well, there went his dreams of having a mentally stable commanding officer this time around. He sounded like a very angry man trying too hard to scare his new recruits Maybe his mother had beat him as a child. 

And the other ensign was just as bad, prattling on about that Oda stuff. Prince had a pretty good relationship with Oda. Prince did his best to avoid thinking about stuff like that, and Oda didn't barge in too much on his life.

"Any questions?" Garrick asked, leering at him.

"You know what, I think I'm good," Prince said quickly, standing up. "I'll just leave now."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2010)

*[Hali, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island waiting for the boat, South Blue]*

She sighed as she fell to the ground as she said slowly "Well now what do we do? I mean, when should we head off? I know we have about three hours of a wait... And I don't particularly want to wait that long..." She looked up to the sky as she said "Well, we really have no choice do we? But I was thinking about that guy... he seemed to be in charge of those marines correct?"

Now she turned to Light, knowing she had something to do with him. She continued "What happens if he finds us here? I mean, we could fight our way out but I would like to do this without as much commotion as possible, and I am sure he is still after you or what ever. I am just saying none of us can really afford to relax." She closed her eyes saying "Well, we can't really do anything about it for now."
___________________________________________

*Naoki Amuru, Red Edge Pirates; "Stranded" Island, South Blue*

She smiled, she thought 'Sure why not' as she followed them. Although it had stuck her weird with that man and the horse. She said to the man she had been talking to "Fine I will join you... although I don't know how useful I will be." She smiled, she knew that she would have fun. She finally noticed something strange about herself, she actually wanted to be around others.

Earlier in her life she wanted to be left alone, that no one would bother her, but now she was accepted. She smiled as when she ran with them she said to the other man "Sorry to just randomly join right now, but my name is Naoki, it is nice to meet you." She smiled.


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2010)

Alisdragon said:


> Eliza Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue
> 
> Eliza carry a suitcase, as she checked out the boats with her crew. Then the girl with the blue hair stormed up to her captan and said she would be in out crew and the crew's doctor. "Aye Aye Captan, on that, but I to me she can't wait three hours till it comes to it." She pushes her blonde hair out her face she as the salty wind played with it under her hat. "So we are going to sit here for three hours or what?" With her free hand she pulled out her compass and flips it open to see the direction it was pointed in. She was not sure of Light she sounded more of a boss or Kinzey could be right about her, but I should not judge a person from the first meeting and greeting, people at all. She does not know anything about me yet either or the other side of me. "Nice meeting you Light, name Eliza," she said with a smile.





Tia Halibel said:


> *[Hali, Neo Reapers; Saisho Island waiting for the boat, South Blue]*
> 
> She sighed as she fell to the ground as she said slowly "Well now what do we do? I mean, when should we head off? I know we have about three hours of a wait... And I don't particularly want to wait that long..." She looked up to the sky as she said "Well, we really have no choice do we? But I was thinking about that guy... he seemed to be in charge of those marines correct?"
> 
> Now she turned to Light, knowing she had something to do with him. She continued "What happens if he finds us here? I mean, we could fight our way out but I would like to do this without as much commotion as possible, and I am sure he is still after you or what ever. I am just saying none of us can really afford to relax." She closed her eyes saying "Well, we can't really do anything about it for now."




Light bowed to Eliza, "Nice to meet you, I can already tell we will make good friends." she said

The Halibel made a comment about Leni,"Three hours...Leni...Leni will probably not rest until he finds me and drag me home even if I like it or not...That wound wasn't deep enough to actually stop him.." Light thought long and hard about Leni,"He will probably report everyone to the marine head quarters up the road from here..Then search, he loves his job...And he wouldn't do anything to risk losing it..Well that what..I think.."

Light bit her lip...What is Leni doing?


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 17, 2010)

*Middle of the ocean. Not far from Saisho Island, South Blue.*

Nerra was holding onto the sail, attempting to keep it moving with the wind. Dapper was sitting reading through book of numerous charts of South Blue. "Hmm, looks like there's an island not far from here. Maybe it'd be good to find pirates there willing to let us join. I guess we have to start somewhere." Nerra leaned down and took a peek at the chart in the book. "Oh, Saisho Island. Yeah, sounds like a good place to start first." Nerra then turned the sail steering the the ship in the direction of Saisho Island.

*Some time later...*

The ship reached the shores of Saisho. Nerra hopped off the ship when it was barely to the shore, and looked around excitedly. "Mr. Dapper, hurry up!" She turned back and shouted. Dapper was still in the ship. "What?! You're forgetting about the ship, Nerra! We're not even docked yet, you know." Nerra quickly ran over to the ship and lifted it over her head. "I'll just take it with us!" She said with a smile.

She quickly ran up the beach, carrying the ship, and kept looking around to see any signs of a village, or other people. "Nerra. For goodness sakes. At least let me get out! Besides, what happened to you taking caution about people seeing you? I mean, you could just leave the ship at a dock for now. I think people would be less panic-stricken if you weren't carrying it around." Nerra stopped running for a moment. "Oh, I guess you could be right. I'll just-" Nerra then caught sight of an unknown person laying on the ground nearby along with a few other people standing around. She approached them slowly. "Nerra, what's going on? Hello?" Dapper asked from inside the boat. Nerra leaned down at the people, (Eliza, Light) and gave a friendly smile. "Umm, hi there. Do you know where I could find the docks to leave this?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 17, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "I'm going to ignore that. Anyway you were saying something about your devil fruit earlier." Annie said. It seems that she's afraid he'll mess with her with his devil fruit or some such silly act. Rek chuckled one again, and continued where he left off. "As I was saying before you tried to kill me, I ate the meiki meiki no mi." He touched Annie's nose with his pinky finger. "I am a memory man. With it I am able to delve into the memories of others, even inanimate objects. " He smirked. "With but a touch and a word I can make you spill your deepest darkest secrets. Rest assured though that I will not invade your personal space. Such ungentlemanly acts are beneath me. "
> 
> His answered seemed to have satisfied Annie, but she still seemed wary of him. Either that or she was beginning to find him obnoxious. In any case Rek was satisfied with Annie's performance so far, and as long as he can pay her she'd tolerate his typical aristocratic arrogance.



Annie shook her head at the prospect of having to deal with a so-called memory man, suddenly regretting (for the first time but not for the last time) taking on this guy as a client. However her love of money, outweighed any misgivings she had in doing so. For now at least. She reached into her leather mini jacket and produced a pair of form fitting black leather gloves, which she quickly put on. Just in case she had to make contact with this fella, like say punching or smacking him. Annie figured she'd be doing a lot of that in the days to come.    

Suddenly a man wearing a sailor's uniform came up to both Rek and Annie. He smiled at them and extended his right hand. "Ticket's please," he asked them in an amiable tone. 

Annie however eyed the pistol strapped to his belt, and she wondered just how quickly this guy's smile would turn into a frown when he found out they didn't have tickets. The gunslinger returned his smile and slipped two hundred dollar beri bills into his shirt pocket. "Run along now fella," she told him with a wink and a nod. It was better then tossing him overboard at least. As the Sailor walked off with an even bigger smile on his face, Annie looked at Rek and gestured towards the inside of the ship. "I'm going to get some shut eye. Don't bother me unless someone's trying to kill you," she told him.  

Annie headed off and entered the first empty cabin she found. She lazily dropped her bag onto the floor and walked towards the bunk in the corner of the room, falling asleep before her head hit the pillow. In her right hand she still clenched one of her gold revolvers of course. 

_6 hours later..._
Annie sat up boltright like clockwork and checked her watch. The gunslinger felt as if she had barely been out for more then a few minutes instead of six hours, but it was like that when you were traveling light, and on the run. She could already feel the boat begin to slow down, indicating that they were close to their destination. Right on cue there was a knock at the door. 

As quiet as a ghost Annie crept towards the door with both her revolvers drawn. "Who is it?" 

"The man who you're supposed to be protecting. By the way I shall not be paying you for the hours when you are sleeping," Rek's muffled voice replied from the hallway. 

Annie rolled her eyes and swung open the door. She was surprised to see Rek holding a tray with tea and toast. "We have arrived," he said. "Would you like some-"

Annie grunted something inaudible and grabbed the toast before Rek even finished speaking, stuffing it into her mouth with one bite. She then quickly slurped the tea with one gulp as well. "I like coffee better," she mumbled with a full mouth, as she hefted her bag over her shoulder. Rek shuddered slightly at Annie's manners but she didn't notice or care. 

"So what's the plan? Other then you paying me of course," Annie said as they made their way above deck.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 17, 2010)

*Bros Ki, and the Cipher Pirates.*

Bros looked around at the rest of the pirate crew he found himself a member of. Yama, Raeyr, and Kent were all standing ready to throw their ropes out at the incoming island, while Elaine stood at the wheel of the ship and tried her best to steer. Bros, was sitting down with his back against the railing on the side of the ship. He had tied his rope to the railing to give the impression that he was holding it and was ready, but in all actuality, he didn't even know what was going on. For now, he was content to just sit back, and watch as the clouds moved across the sky.

Unconsciously, a stream of LSD was sent into Bros' system and the clouds began to change shapes. From Bros' perspective, the clouds began to merge together until they were one giant cloud in the shape of a large face. Then the face grew fangs. Then the face started to come closer and closer.

*"HOLY SHIT!!"* Bros screamed just as Kent gave the signal for all of the pirates to throw their ropes across to the island. Bros, having no idea what he was supposed to be doing, grabbed his pipe, strapped it to his back, grabbed the large rope, and then swung himself over to the island. 

The workers at the dock of the island were astonished when they saw four ropes and one very scared man flying towards them. 

"AHHHHH! Watch out! Sky monster!!!!" Bros yelled as he impacted the large group of workers. All of the men fell over and were unable to grab on to the ropes to pull the boat in. This would have been a disaster, however it seemed as though all of the ropes had somehow gotten tied onto various parts of Bros' body. Bros screamed again as the momentum of the boat began to pull him off of the island and into the ocean.

"Oh hell no." Bros yelled as he began to grab at the very grass of the island in an attempt to stay on dry land. However, the grass was being uprooted faster than Bros could grab it. 

Bros closed his eyes and all sound was blotted out. "Adrenaline." He muttered to himself. Bros could feel the chemicals in his blood combine as a rush of strength rushed into his body. While struggling against the immense weight of the ship, Bros stood up and slammed the end of his pipe into the ground. He then carefully untied each of the large ropes from around his body and onto the afore-mentioned pipe. The ropes went taut, but the pipe held, and the men from the dock quickly rushed over to pull the ship in. 

Once Bros realized that the men had the situation under control. He flopped on his back and took a breather. That was enough excitement for today, he thought to himself.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 17, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue*

Kinzey rubbed the spot where Light had kissed him, murmuring "Stupid Princess..." Then, he shook his head and nodded "Right! Neo Reapers,-" It felt odd adressing them by their crew name, "-in three hours, we set out for fame, fortune, and glory!" He held his two swords aloft and roared "ARE YOU WITH ME!?"

At the edge of the docks, a marine who was patrolling heard Kinzey, muttered "Aren't those the pirates who slaughtered a bunch of marines on main street?" With that, he ran off to report to a higher officer ((Leni)).


----------



## Furious George (Oct 17, 2010)

_*Sauce and Duke vs. The Rising Gale patrons...*_

*“AAAAAAAAH!”* Yells Duke as he his hit by the back of a shotgun and knocked out the window. As he flies he slams into a large man, dressed in rag. He stands up dizzily and shakes his fist at the store. “Uh, sorry about bumping into you…” He says, scratching his head. He then points at the shop and says, “I could use a little help with these guys!”

Sauce sized up the young man who apparently started all this. Long, red hair and an eye-patch. Going off of his loud and proud speech earlier, Sauce wouldn't be surprised to find out that he didn't even need an eye-patch.

The big man smoked on quietly until the youth did the "youthful" thing to do in such a situation: 

“Forget it then!” 

1). Got impatient.

He charges back into the bar, by kicking down the door.

2). Moved without thinking. 

“*I’M BAAAAACK*!” He shouts at the top of his lungs. Five minutes later, he flies back out of the bar and slams his hand on the ground, “Dammit!” 

3). Ended up frustrated.

He then repeatedly bashes his head into the ground, muttering *“BakaBakaBakaBaka….” *

_"Well, didn't see that one coming..._" 

Sauce mused with a sweatdrop. 

“What are you looking at, bastard?” 

With that Sauce smirked as he exhaled smoke from his nostrils. He was beginning to turn away. 

"Nothing at all, kid."

He figured they're were more level-headed employers out there. Still, Sauce felt there was *something* there... 

The bartender walks out of the bar and says, “It’s over for you, kid. No one steps in my bar and causes trouble for me without missing an arm or a leg.”

He aims the shotgun at Duke. 

At that moment Sauce immediately turned back toward the scene with the intent to draw his gun. It seemed the boy had already taken care of the bartender with a dragon of stone. 

_"A Devil Fruit user?"_ Sauce thought. Now things were really getting interesting. 

However, more pirates step out of the bar, pulling out swords and guns, with freakishly savage grins on their faces.

“Bring it on! My dragon can take on all of you bastards, *TATAHAHAHAHA*!” The pirates let out a monstrous roar and charge on the big man and Duke. Duke grabs the tall guy and says, “Like it or not, you’re involved now!” 

Without a word, Sauce planted his heavy foot on Duke and kicked him to the floor. 

As he fell hard on the ground a "What the hell?!" look was shot at Sauce... right before an axe the size of a small man came whirling by him and missing him by mere centimeters.

_Hm. Why not?_

*BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!* 

With no break in movement Sauce began to fire "Bertha" into the crowd of low-lifes, more then a few of them falling to the ground wounded or worse. It took Duke a moment to recover from his close call, but recover he did.

The two fell into an immediate groove, ducking and rolling and shooting and punching their way through the crowd. 

Sauce, now operating in "work" mode, barely rolled out of the way of a thrown dagger,grabbing splintering pieces of wood from the broken wall as he did so. He opened the much-too-big- chamber of his boom-stick and quickly shoved the broken wood in. 

A pirate tried to bring a sword down on the big man's head, but the blade met the shaft of his gun instead. After a headbutt the man fell to the ground and another wave of pirates came at Sauce. 

*BOOM!* 

Five men fell to the floor with bits of wood and rusty nails in them after one shot.

And in like manner he dealt with any of the pirates who charged him, moving with a fluidity that seemed comical when his size was considered. He used Bertha as a sword parrying tool and club when he wasn't shooting her.

In the frenzy Sauce and Duke bumped into each other once more and with lightning quickness trained their guns on one another. Sauce was on his knees as he just completed a roll and held the barrel to Duke's face. Duke's pistol was trained on Sauce's temple.

"I'll take the job, kid."

Duke grinned in satisfaction. It seemed all of the Rising Gale patrons were on the ground trying to recover. But then.... 

"T-THAT'S IT!" 

A small man with glasses was sitting at the table with a woman and a little girl before he snapped. Now he was on his feet and looking furious. With all the holes in the bar it was easy to see him from the outside. 

"I-I-I bring my family here for a nice meal and this is what happens?!?!" 

"*WHY DID YOU BRING YOUR FAMILY TO EAT AT A PIRATE BAR?!??!*" All the onlookers shouted in unison with sweatdrops.

"I-I'M NOT AFRAID OF ANY OF YOU!! I'LL BLOW EVERYONE IN THIS BUILDING SKY HIGH!" 

Everyone froze when they saw the man, with trembling hands, lift up a funny-looking bomb the size of a dog in the air. It had a foreboding "skull and crossbones" insignia on it. His family pleaded with him to just let it go but it was far too late. 

Eventually, someone punched the man and that sent the bomb flying! 

What followed was nothing more then the most tense game of "hot potato" in the history of man, each pirate quickly throwing the bomb in someone else's direction. Eventually it came to Sauce who, using Bertha like a baseball bat, knocked the bomb into the bar_ Elevating Wind with speeds up to 40 knots_ just across the street from the _Rising Gale_. 

The timed bomb crashed through the window and everyone outside just waited in horror for the inevitable.


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2010)

*Leni/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Garden*

Leni knew Light was here, he could feel her...And plus the old lady had told him a young lady had came by here in a fuss. Was she alone? Damn that pirate, letting her go off alone, if he wanted her, he should have took better care of her! Leni thanked the old lady and she gave him a rose that she said the girl looked fond of.

Leni smirked as he played with the delicate little thing, of course she would like it, it was poisonous and her favorite color, a blue poison rose named the Rain flower..Leni was going to look more when a young marine called him out

"Sir!" a young marine called, Leni looked up, the marine was instantly caught into one of Leni's intense stares, "I think we found your wife and the person who caught her!"

"Where?Leni asked, that one word sent shivers down the young marine spine

"Sir! Down by our island docks! He is there with the others that had murdered our fellow marines!Sir!" the marine reported

This was easier then he thought,"Ready our men! Today we put down some stray dogs!" Leni said, Leni had a way of inspiring confidence in his men

"Sir!" the young marine said as he rushed off.

Leni put on his white jacket and made his way to the docks,"Time to put down some dogs~" Leni smirked


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 17, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick rolled his eyes with annoyance as the two rookies prattled on about who they were and where they came from. So bright eyed and eager to please. It just made him sick. As if he gave a damn who they were. To make matters worse one of them was babbling some nonsense about angels and frackin Oda. He'd be damned if he let this religious nonsense aboard his ship. That crazy fucker Admiral Lekein was bad enough as it was. Garrick regarded the two newbs with calculating eyes. They both looked like they belonged in a boy band rather then the Marines.
> _
> Goddammit what are the Marines coming too?_ he thought inwardly to himself.
> 
> ...



Gabriel eyed the massive man, his father had warned him of this man when he had heard that he would be assigned to his squad. He truly was a demon of sorts, though he was a demon for justice, which Gabriel would accept until the moment he could surpass and possibly eliminate him. Though he would have to wait to find out which road he would take.

"Killing pirates," he said calmly, this is what he had been waiting for, time to make it as a true warrior of justice, "I'll will be waiting with bated breath..."



Cyckness said:


> "T-THAT'S IT!"
> 
> A small man with glasses was sitting at the table with a woman and a little girl before he snapped. Now he was on his feet and looked furious. With all the holes in the bar it was easy to see him from the outside.
> 
> ...



Rush continued to smack down attacker after attacker. Another charged and recieved a furry elbow to the face followed by a knee in the chest. Several more charge forward and recieve a flurry of kicks that send them flying right out of the bar. 

As the remaining pirates surround Rush he returns to his battle stance, "What? Tired of getting beaten one at a time so you've decided to just get it over with? I agree, the wait must be tormenting. Rip the band aid off quickly boys...Rip it off..."

They all glare at him angrily, preparing to make the leap forward but suddenly something crashes through the window of the bar. It takes them a minute but soon enough they all know what it is...

"BOMB!!!!" 

Rush glares at it, annoyed, "Son of a bitch," he says, rushing at it with great speed while the other pirates cower in fear.

He grabs hold of it and then leaps from the window, stepping over some of the men that he kicked out as he lands outside. He quickly tosses it into the air, does a spinning leap and then swings his leg. His leg craddles the bomb rather than hitting it with its full force and sends it flying down the street.

Rush watches eagerly, awaiting the explosion, "Maybe it wasn't a-"

*BOOOOOOOOM!!!!*

The buildings in the distance are engulfed in the flames of the explosion, "Well shit..." he says, rubbing his temples. He looks at the bar across the street, assuming it came from that direction he walks forward and spartan kicks a hole in the wall before entering through it.

"Ok...Whose the dumbass that threw the bomb at me..." the bunny says, a look of rage in his eyes.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 17, 2010)

*Raizou, Captian of the Red Edge pirates, out to sea between to islands*

"AHH!! Alright I'm glad everyone's up to speed. To the next Island!" Throwing Ray an oar he pushed the boat off into the shore line and grabbed Naoki's hand and let her in the old rickety boat. "Ok Naoki, you've got to earn your keep. Cause this boats very old and if we don't want to sink lets row as fast as we can to the other side, hahaha." Jumping in the boat with Ray and handed a oar to the girl. Riazou paddled as hard as he could pushing forward and following Dr.White Color to the next island. The boat had a few spits of water here and there filling the bottom of the boat up slowly.

*10 minutes of hard rowing*

Pushing forward as he stood on a empty box the old boat rolled in on the surf to the shoreline. Water filled almost half of the old rickety boat and was frankly falling apart itself. "Whewww. Well this old baby isn't going to take us anymore. Naoki go with Dr.White Color and look for a new ship. While me and Ray go look for one's ourselves." Goldy jumped out on a rainbow road. Dr. White Color nudged the girl to pet him. Precious (the horse) just stood there staring at Ray with red eyes through the bangs that covered his face. The Doctor jumped off and stood next to new friends. "Rainbow Power!!! Come with me Naoki!" 

*First Arc of The Red Edge Pirates. Steal a new ship from Stinky Pete*​


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 17, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> ----------------------------
> 
> As the two demons and the masked madman basked in the glory of their slaughter, Lieutenant Murkin came into their midst. His upper uniform was torn clean off and his body was black and blue with damage.
> 
> ...



“Hmph,” Kumori says, spinning his fiery blade. “More weaklings meant to test my blade? It is a lucky day for you false sword!” He thin stabs his sword into the ground and starts to spin it more rapidly, by twisting the hilt. The fire picks up speed, slowly expanded. Kumori then pulls his sword out and waves it through the air.

 “Are you ready? Because I sure am…” As Dante sends out a blast of fire, followed by Gusto who sent out fire through the air as well, Kumori decides to add his own flames to the mix. 

“This is *Onikaen Kata*, the demon-flame swordsman style.” He says. *“Nenshou Onikai!”* He swings his blade so hard that the fire instantly comes off the blade, forming into a slash of fiery red.  It, combined with the other fires creates a huge explosion. 

Kumori smirks underneath his mask. “That should finish them off.” Even though he says this, he doesn’t sheathe his blade and keeps one eye open, waiting to see if anything steps out of the smoke. 




Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gabriel eyed the massive man, his father had warned him of this man when he had heard that he would be assigned to his squad. He truly was a demon of sorts, though he was a demon for justice, which Gabriel would accept until the moment he could surpass and possibly eliminate him. Though he would have to wait to find out which road he would take.
> 
> "Killing pirates," he said calmly, this is what he had been waiting for, time to make it as a true warrior of justice, "I'll will be waiting with bated breath..."
> 
> ...



As the bunny man stomps through the wall in anger, Duke’s eyes only widen and he raises a finger to point. “It’s a bunny man! *TATAHAHAHAHAHA*!” He laughs loudly. Everyone looks over to see Rush standing there, looking extremely pissed off. 

“So I take it that you were the one who threw the bomb?” Rush asks, his teeth gritted, and fists balled up. Duke puts his hands on his hips and sticks out his chest, confidently. “Yes, it was I, The Man who will conquer this planet, Duke Biganto!!!”

 A nerve tick appears above Rush’s head. “Cocky little bastard, aren’t you?” Rush charges at Duke, fist outstretched and ready to punch Duke right in the kisser… Duke however matches the punch with a kick. He grins, “Of course I’m cocky. Didn’t I say that *I WAS GOING TO CONQUER THE WORLD*!”
He shouts, pushing off Rush’s arm to jump back. He then snaps his finger in the direction of Sauce who is still standing there silent, “You said you’re my new employee?” Sauce nods, simply.

“Great, as your new boss I command you to handle this bunny man!” He shouts, running far away from the two. “The leader of the world shouldn’t have to bother him with such things!” The other men glare at him, “You aren’t leader of the world, yet!”  The pirates from both the Elevating Wind and Rising Gale charge at him, intent on killing the man.

---

On top of a roof, the two hooded people from earlier watch the entire conflict from afar. “That matches the description. A martial artist bunny-humanoid… And then there’s the big man, he must be Sauce.” One of the hooded figures says. “What should we do?” 

The hooded person shrugs, “Waiting would be good. That way they wear each other out and are easier to capture.” Both of the bounty hunters nod in agreement. “This shall be an interesting day…”


----------



## koguryo (Oct 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Kris*
> 
> "I'm just telling you now," he says as he sits back at the bar, "I'm not gona' be fixing that roof," he says, looking up at his handy work, "And I've still got a round two to go with that bird when it wakes up!" he informs the bartender, not realizing that the bird is dead.
> 
> ...



Chunhi stares at Kris, "I hate you man."

A Marine takes a shot at Chunhi and he ducks behind the bar.  The bullet hits an expensive bottle of liquor, "What the hell man?!  That bottle of whiskey is probably worth 10 years of your paycheck.  Red."

Chunhi's white suit starts to change color, "Pirate, after we're done with these Marines we're gonna have to run."

Kris looks over at Chunhi, "Did your suit just change colors?"

_'My Mom's gonna kill me for all of the damage to the bar.'_

Chunhi begins to rip the counter out of place and the Marines watch in shock, *"How are you doing that?"*

_'I got around 45 more seconds.'_

Chunhi lifts the counter over his head and throws it toward the Marines, "This is for the whiskey you bastards!!!!"

The Marines begin to run out of the bar but the counter crashes through the wall and knocks them out.

Kris walks behind Chunhi and slaps his back, "Nicely done bartender."

Chunhi looks at Kris and slaps him into the wall, "That's for breaking the roof and involving me in this!"

*"THE HELL HAPPENED TO MY BAR!!!!"*

Chunhi looks back and sees his Mom, _'I'm dead.'_

Kris gets back up and looks at Chunhi and then his Mom, "Ma'am there's an explanation for all of thi-"

Chunhi's Mom began throwing bottles of beer and whiskey at the two, *"Get the hell outta here!!!"*

Chunhi and Kris began running away, "Bye Mom, gonna go become a Pirate!"

*"Get back here you little shit!!  You gotta fix the bar!!"*

Chunhi keeps on running and yells back to his Mom, "We got insurance for the bar, the city'll fix it!"


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 18, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey looked up at the tall woman infront of him after making his speech, one thought forcing its way through his mind: _That's a biiiiiiiiiiiiiiig bitch! _Not in a rude way, but in just astonishedly. And not bitch as in a derogitory word for a woman, but just a vauge word for something, like "person" or "thing". Even Kinzey, who was about six feet tall, was dwarfed in comparision to her. Taking her entirety into account, he realized that se actually was very pretty, other than her extreme hight, which isn't even techniquely bad.

Shaking his head, he listened to her question, which was almost as surprising as her hight. He blinked, looking around at his surroundings. Water, wooden platforms supported by pillars, warehouses, boats, burly sailors...yeah, he wasn't wrong. "Umm...I believe that this is the docks mam. I'm Kinzey Warholic, captain of the Neo Reapers". He bowed to her.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 18, 2010)

Nerra looked down at the captain innocently, not taking her tremendous size compared to "normal" humans into account (as she often did, making first impressions awkward for her). He obviously looked astonished at her appearance. She set her boat down and then held her hands behind her back, looking rather embarrassed. Ironically, she was acting like a speechless and shy little girl around the pirates. "Umm, I'm sorry...umm, do you want me to leave?" However, she turned to the apparent captain of the group when he told her that the they were on the dock. Her face practically turned completely red with embarrassment. "Oh, I...oops..." After spending a few moments collecting herself, she turned to the captain, upon hearing his name. "Wait...captain? So, you're a pirate?" As she spoke, she got progressively closer to Kinzey, until she was standing over him. She leaned down so her face was just above his, which may or may not make him feel uncomfortable. "You...you...are you taking new members?! Are you going to the Grand Line? I..oh" Nerra turned around and looked inside her boat. Dapper was laying there somewhat shaken. She grabbed him out of the boat, holding the owl in her right hand. "Do you think my friend here and I could join?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 18, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie shook her head at the prospect of having to deal with a so-called memory man, suddenly regretting (for the first time but not for the last time) taking on this guy as a client. However her love of money, outweighed any misgivings she had in doing so. For now at least. She reached into her leather mini jacket and produced a pair of form fitting black leather gloves, which she quickly put on. Just in case she had to make contact with this fella, like say punching or smacking him. Annie figured she'd be doing a lot of that in the days to come.
> 
> Suddenly a man wearing a sailor's uniform came up to both Rek and Annie. He smiled at them and extended his right hand. "Ticket's please," he asked them in an amiable tone.
> 
> ...



The nerve of this girl, Rek thought. After spending the last 2 hours scrounging this dinghy for something acceptable to eat with tea, she just goes ahead and eats it all in less than a minute, without even considering its flavor! 2 hours he could've spent translating some of his old books wasted on trying to bridge the culture gap between the two. If he didn't beat in some manners into that head of hers he'll have to fire Annie out of frustration.

"We will be heading to the family estate, of course. Once we have arrived I expect you to be in your best behavior." He said as he walked towards a carriage parked in front of the dockmaster's office. "Du Mortis manor, post haste." The carriage driver loaded both his and Annie's luggage without a word, and after the two got inside his vehicle the carriage driver directed his horses towards Du Mortis manor.

As the carriage went through town neither Rek nor Annie spoke at all. The silence was discomforting to Rek, so he tried to strike up a conversation with his bodyguard. "So...." Rek began. "...I suspect that it's the first time you've been off that island?"

Annie shrugged. The question wasn't insulting or offensive to her in any way, so she told Rek her answer. "I've been around. Even went to places as ritzy as that mansion of yours we're supposed to be going. " To assassinate and steal some valuables at the orders of her old bosses, but there was no need to tell Rek about that.

"Well I can assure you that a Du Mortis home is ritzier than any hovel you've been in." Rek said with confidence.


The Atmos Home, as Rek's family called their summer retreat, was a 5 acre estate surrounded by gardens with flowers from every island in West Blue. The mansion itself stood proudly at the center of these gardens, a 5-story structure painted in brilliant white and sky blue hues. When they got out of the carriage half a dozen servants bowed to Rek in reverence, while 3 more tended to his and Annie's luggage.

"My lord, welcome." The head of the house bowed to Rek. "We did not expect you to visit at this time. We thought you would not arrive for 3 days."

"Neither did I, to be honest. But circumstances have made my schedule quite open." Rek said, grinning. There was something about the way he smiled though that seemed artificial. Before Annie could take a closer look he waved a hand towards her. "This is Annie, my bodyguard. See to it that she recieves the best accomodations the Atmos Home has."

"Of course, my lord." The head of the house bowed again. 

"Help yourself to whatever my home has to offer my dear Annie." He said smugly. "I shall see you once again in a few hours, during dinner. Wear something acceptable, if it's not too much of a bother."

Somewhere in the bushes, the old man who arrived earlier nodded stoically. "Another bodyguard? Hmm, I wonder how long this one shall last..."


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 18, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey's smile faltered as she asked if she and her friend could join. He hung his head and sighed. Of course she wanted to join his crew; _of course_. It seemed that so far on this island everyone he had met either wanted to join his crew, or kill him. Considering the baartender and the ship owner, he supposed he was wrong, but they wanted to kill him financially, so they kinda counted too he supposed.

"Yeah, sure" Kinzey sighed. "I don't mind letting half this island's population join my crew". He looked up at a nearby clocktower, but it was too far away for him to see, so hr walked around the tall woman- he really aought to learn her (and everyone else in the crew, for that matter) name- and climbed up her back, sitting on her shoulders. Looking at the clocktower, it had been an hour, so in at most two hours they'd be off. He looked down at Light and grinned. "You guys are over-reacting. I bet Leni won't even show up;" he flexed his arms, which had next to no muscle (which was odd, considering how strong he was), "He's too afraid of ma mad skillz". He laughed and leaned forward, resting his head in his arms which he laid on her head.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Devil King Pirates
 vs 
Liutenant Murkin, Johnny Gold Walker and Canti ​*


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dante watches the three men approach, "Do you mind...I just slaughtered a Liutenant moments ago and I think that fills my quota for the day," he says, annoyed at the weaklings that just keep sprouting up."Bastard! You think I'll let you get away with destroying this base!" Murkin says, taking a battle stance, "If you value your life, then yea, I think you will.""Enough! You're going down!" he shouts, charging forward, "Well my newest recruits, if those weaklings weren't enough for your to prove your strength to me, how about these weaklings?"
> He draws his pitchfork and begins to transform, his skin turning red, his horns and tail sprouting, "You want to take on the Devil King Pirates!" he takes a deep breath, "That's a big mistake!" he shouts before unleashing a blast of fire from his mouth at the three marines.





Real Talk said:


> This was a change of events this had gone from a boring day to messing with some marines,joining a pirate crew?, and now to taking on the head of a base and some low level marines."You can turn red too!",Gusto says astonished at the transformation Dante had taken.Hunching over Gusto covered his head with his arms, before jumping into the air and transforming back into his gargoyle form,"I am...GUSTO THE NIGHT FANG!", he growled loudly,"...hm perhaps the Red Terror would be better..but that is for another day!", he drew out his two swords and charged down at the robot breathing out a blast of fire upon it.





Bluebeard said:


> “Hmph,” Kumori says, spinning his fiery blade “More weaklings meant to test my blade? It is a lucky day for you false sword!” He thin stabs his sword into the ground and starts to spin it more rapidly, by twisting the hilt. The fire picks up speed, slowly expanded. Kumori then pulls his sword out and waves it through the air.
> “Are you ready? Because I sure am…” As Dante sends out a blast of fire, followed by Gusto who sent out fire through the air as well, Kumori decides to add his own flames to the mix. “This is *Onikaen Kata*, the demon-flame swordsman style.” He says. *“Nenshou Onikai!”* He swings his blade so hard that the fire instantly comes off the blade, forming into a slash of fiery red.  It, combined with the other fires creates a huge explosion. Kumori smirks underneath his mask. “That should finish them off.” Even though he says this, he doesn’t sheathe his blade and keeps one eye open, waiting to see if anything steps out of the smoke.



*Johnny Gold Walker*

The explosion sent all three marines flying backwards crashing into another room. "Well that'll wake you up!!!" He gets up from the rubble and looks at his nice marine clothes. "NOOOOO!!!!!" He sees how much dirt, ripped, and burnt it has all gotten. "You will pay! CCCAAAANNNNTTTTIIIII!!!!!" He runs as fast as he can and jumps mid air with his legs spinning with his head in the direction of Murkin and Canti.

*Canti*

Canti gets up after the explosion and has an *"!!!"* On his screen he sees Johnny scream, run, and jump yelling for him. He wipes out his guitar and does *Guitar Wail* on him making him go faster. The Devil King pirates just see him come out of the smoke when his heels connect, "Dill Kick", making an explosion of force that shoots them a room back. At the moment Johnny's heels have connected it made him stop mid-air like a step. He did a flip backwards, and shoved his hands into the ground to pick up the floor as he intended to use it as a weapon. Canti looks over at Murkin who is just getting out of the rubble when Canti sees his wound. Canti walks over and pulls him out of the rubble, and begins to clean his injury. Murkin tenses from the pain until Canti seals it up with a gel and shots him with an adrenaline shot to keep fighting. Canti gets up walks into the room ahead of Murkin, and Canti with his guitar ready to clobber some pirates.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 18, 2010)

*Eliza,  Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue*

"You should not judge the tide of your oppents that easily even with a guy who uses flowers as a weapon." She closed her compass and looks at her Captain is thinking what named that will be given to me when I get on his bad side of crap. She looks up at the sky and the clouds seeing what time it is in the day as her eyes caught a glimps of pirate and burly sailors doing crap. She thinks to herself he is going to that fancy marine and report us. She slides the compass back into her pocket as she notice Axel running up to them he said something under his breath that she did not catch."Good to see you again, Axel. I was sorta of right that me met up in the next battle." She looks at Kinzey "Captain, this is a friend he helped in the eariler fight with us and with a crew you will up the creek with out a paddle. Arg, I do not know if he is interest of join in this crew. Where did the hell he went to, he like disspearing like a sheet of fog. Now the captan thinks I went crazy."


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 18, 2010)

Nerra's eyes lit up when Kenzey agreed to let her and Dapper join. "Really?! You mean it?!" She dropped the currently unconcious Dapper and practically went in to hug the captain, but stopped her self when she saw him move around her. "Oh, umm, I'm sorry. Let me introduce myself. I'm Nerra Krellash. I'm really strong, and, well, I'm really big too. So, you know, I can reach things that others normally...couldn't...and I can do a lot of manual labor if you want....umm." Nerra was never very good at first impressions. She was about to introduce Dapper, when she something jump up on her back. "Huh?"  In a moment, the captain was on her shoulders. "Oh, umm, do you want me to take you somewhere?" she asked innocently.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 18, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> As the bunny man stomps through the wall in anger, Dukes eyes only widen and he raises a finger to point. Its a bunny man! *TATAHAHAHAHAHA*! He laughs loudly. Everyone looks over to see Rush standing there, looking extremely pissed off.
> 
> So I take it that you were the one who threw the bomb? Rush asks, his teeth gritted, and fists balled up. Duke puts his hands on his hips and sticks out his chest, confidently. Yes, it was I, The Man who will conquer this planet, Duke Biganto!!!
> 
> ...



Rush glared at the one eyed man, "Leader of the World? And you're afraid of a single martial artists? Sounds about right, you'll fit in with the cowards that currently run the show."

He then turns his attention to the large man that Duke had directed, "You work for this fool? Difficult to believe, though if you'll stand in my way from beating him to a pulp than I'll simply have to take you down first," he says raising his fists.



koguryo said:


> Chunhi stares at Kris, "I hate you man."
> 
> A Marine takes a shot at Chunhi and he ducks behind the bar.  The bullet hits an expensive bottle of liquor, "What the hell man?!  That bottle of whiskey is probably worth 10 years of your paycheck.  Red."
> 
> ...



As the two run through the streets Kris grabs hold of Chunhi, "Name's Kris Jensen by the way," Chunhi looks at him confused, "That's great, but why are you grabbing me?"

"Well two things really," his feet begin to light up before jetting them into the sky, "We need to find my Captain! And this is much faster than running, don't you agree?" he soon spots a group of marines surrounding a green dot below them, _"There he is."_

"And two?!"

"I need to get you back for hitting me before!"

"You wrecked my bar!"

But it is too late for reason, Kris drops the bartender and sends him plummiting below towards Rex and the marines.

"Looks like Rex needs some help," he says before diving downwards, "Finger Cannon!" he shouts, releasing small cannon balls down on the crowd of marines before landing next to Rex, "Hey, found us a new member. He'll be here any second now..." he says, looking upwards as Chunhi plummets.



PervySageSensei said:


> *The Devil King Pirates
> vs
> Liutenant Murkin, Johnny Gold Walker and Canti ​*
> 
> ...



"Fools," Murkin says, coughing up blood, "If I hadn't lessened the force of the flames with my attack than we would have all been burnt to ashes..." he says as he watches Johnny run up ahead.

"They're too powerful of a force together, we need to split them up..." he dashes forward, unleashing punches that send bursts of air towards the pirates.

Dante swats them out of the air with his pitchfork, suddenly the other marine came flying in with a kick. Dante slammed his pitchfork into the ground and catches his feet with his hands, using the flapping of his wings to prevent him from skidding back too far.

He spins around and tosses Johnny towards Gusto, "Gargoyle! Here's a little snack for you! Try not to eat too fast, I'd like him to feel some agony before he recieves the release of death and visits a much less frightening devil than myself..."

Dante then dashes towards Murkin, stabbing his claws forward one after another, though Murkin managed to narrowly dodge them each, only recieving the occasional slight cut.

As the Devil King backed up the marine his eyes widened as he felt something pierce him from behind. Kumori stood, blade dug deep within the Lt, "D-damn..." Dante grinned, "You didn't think you'd really stand a chance against the Devil King Pirates did you...?" he takes a deep breath, "Hell Fire!" he unleashes a blaze of fire than engulfs the marine, Kumori pulling his blade out just in time to escape the blast.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gabriel eyed the massive man, his father had warned him of this man when he had heard that he would be assigned to his squad. He truly was a demon of sorts, though he was a demon for justice, which Gabriel would accept until the moment he could surpass and possibly eliminate him. Though he would have to wait to find out which road he would take.
> 
> "Killing pirates," he said calmly, this is what he had been waiting for, time to make it as a true warrior of justice, "I'll will be waiting with bated breath..."



Garrick chuckled at Gabriel's eagerness, it was an evil sound full of veiled malice. Only Garrick could make something so innocent as a chuckle sound evil. "Fuckin right you will be," Garrick replied, blowing a smoke ring into the air. The ship was currently headed towards a hostage situation on a nearby island. A group of pirates had taken an influential political figure hostage, a man who had connections with the Triumvirate themselves. Garrick was ordered to resolve the situation as best he could. Which meant do what he did best, fuck shit up. 

Garrick looked over at the ugly looking one, Prince. Who had no questions. Which was good. "Good on you Sakamartian. I like a man who doesn't ask questions!" Garrick growled. As both newbies left his office, Garrick pressed the den den mushi on his desk. Just one more person to see and set straight. 

_With Amelia..._
Seawoman Recruit Amelia Armstrong unpacked her belongings onto her bunk, mostly books (with technical and scientific sounding names), and tools that she used for her experiments. She frowned as she surveyed the cabin where she would be sleeping. It was pretty small. There was another bunk on the opposite side of the room, and a tiny desk in the corner which was already cluttered with someone else's stuff.

"Thanks a lot Uncle Archie," Amelia mumbled. She could be in the elite science division right now, stationed at Mariejois and doing real and important work. Lord knows she deserved it after graduating first in her class. Instead here she was, stuck in the ninth circle of hell with perhaps the devil himself as the ringmaster.  

Just then a woman entered the cabin. A tall and broad shouldered young lady who looked like she was a bruiser for sure. Her rank was Petty Officer. "Oh so you're my new bunkmate huh?" the woman asked. Amelia nodded slowly, her frown still evident. The woman laughed, "Oh I know that look," she said. "Don't worry you'll acclimate pretty quick, or else. It's how it works on this ship."

"Or else what?" Amelia asked uncertainly. 

"Oh you'll find out..." the woman told Amelia vaguely with a shrug, as she sat at the edge of her bunk. She removed her six shot pistol from her belt and began to take it apart. Neatly laying the metal pieces on her bunk in an organized fashion. "Name's Samantha by the way, Samantha Marshall." 

"Amelia." Amelia preferred not to use her last name, since it would inevitably draw the next obvious question which she had gotten a million times in the academy, _'You mean that Armstrong?'_

Suddenly a loud voice droned from the ships den den mushi wired intercom. *"Will Seawoman Recruit Amelia Armstrong please report to Lt. Garrick's office."* 

"Oh wow you get to see Garrick himself on your first day!" Samantha said with a grin. "Lucky you." 

"Yeah lucky me..." Amelia responded in a dour voice, heading out the door as if she were being marched off to a firing squad.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Devil King Pirates
 vs 
Liutenant Murkin, Johnny Gold Walker and Canti ​*


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Fools," Murkin says, coughing up blood, "If I hadn't lessened the force of the flames with my attack than we would have all been burnt to ashes..." he says as he watches Johnny run up ahead. "They're too powerful of a force together, we need to split them up..." he dashes forward, unleashing punches that send bursts of air towards the pirates. Dante swats them out of the air with his pitchfork, suddenly the other marine came flying in with a kick. Dante slammed his pitchfork into the ground and catches his feet with his hands, using the flapping of his wings to prevent him from skidding back too far. He spins around and tosses Johnny towards Gusto, "Gargoyle! Here's a little snack for you! Try not to eat too fast, I'd like him to feel some agony before he recieves the release of death and visits a much less frightening devil than myself..."
> Dante then dashes towards Murkin, stabbing his claws forward one after another, though Murkin managed to narrowly dodge them each, only recieving the occasional slight cut. As the Devil King backed up the marine his eyes widened as he felt something pierce him from behind. Kumori stood, blade dug deep within the Lt, "D-damn..." Dante grinned, "You didn't think you'd really stand a chance against the Devil King Pirates did you...?" he takes a deep breath, "Hell Fire!" he unleashes a blaze of fire than engulfs the marine, Kumori pulling his blade out just in time to escape the blast.



*Johnny Gold Walker*

Johnny saw that the Devil King grabbed his feet just before they connected and slid instead of flying back. He was thrown at Gusto who already had his blades out to slash him up. "I have to act fast." He kicked the sides of the blades so it wouldn't be able to cut him as they flew into the ceiling in different directions. After that the Gargoyle began to breath flames, Air dash he thought, and he barely dodged them but was burnt in the process. "Artillery barrage!" Fast punches and kicks whizzed towards Gusto as he did his best to dodge. Gusto grabbed his left arm, left leg, and right leg with his two hands and tail. He was about to do a back breaker on him, "Machine Gun fist!" This has to hit! Its either 15 punches per second or dodge it.

*Canti*

Canti began walking towards the 3 pirates, but they had stopped Johnny's attack and the two pirates targeted Murkin. Over heat, Canti rushed over just enough time for Murkin to be in the flames for a few seconds, but that was just enough to be burned severely. A hazard sign appeared on the screen as he clobbered Murkin out of the flames with the guitar. Kumori charged at him with his blade on fire, "Hell’s Claw!" Laser Blade, the beam of energy shot out into a blade. He countered with a slash causing the two energies to fly apart causing Kumori to fly backwards as he does a back flip and lands 20ft the attack. As Canti flies back he retracts the laser sword quickly. He lands next to Murkin sitting up, but he is in extreme pain.Over heat power down. Canti looks down and a needle protrudes from his finger. Canti stabs him in the neck and injects him with a pain killer. Murkin's face relaxes and he stands up and gets into a fighting stance. Canti withdraws that finger and another needle comes out of his finger and stabs him again. Canti pumps liquids into his body, so he will not faint from the loss of blood up to this point. Canti and Johnny think, we can't mess around with these guys or we'll die. Canti charges for Kumori with his guitar and they begin to match blows.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom: Salamander Island*
> 
> Things were happening very fast for Gatrom. After helping a pretty girl from drowning in a nearby fountain, he came to find out that not only was she a carrier of the will of D., but also a devil fruit. To top it all off, the salamander statue the girl broke happened to be sacred to the island's people and now he and Rose were wanted by the police for it destruction.
> 
> ...



A thoughtful expression appeared on Rose's face as she looked at Gatrom. "Plan?" she asked quizzically. As Rose looked towards the oncoming Marines, yelling at them to stop if they knew what was good for them, she suddenly grinned mischievously. "When someone gets in your way, sometimes you just gotta wallop 'em! 

Rose furrowed her brow and extended both her palms outward. Gatrom raised a curious eyebrow. "What are you-?" 

*"Bubble Bounce!" *

A swirling vortex of air formed around Rose's palms that suddenly formed into a giant bubble that surrounded both herself and Gatrom. The Marines broke to a halt at the sight of the bubble. "Here we go!"  Rose cried, before giving the bubble a tremendous push. The bubble slowly start to roll towards the Marines, jostling around both Rose and Gatrom within. Suddenly the bubble began to pick up speed as it rolled across the street. "Shoot it!!" cried one of the Marines, but it was to late as the bubble knocked right through their line, bouncing away the marines like ten pins.  

"It's just like bowling, STRIKE!!!" Rose laughed as she and Gatrom were tossed around in a spinning loop inside the bubble. 

*BANG!*

A gunshot rang out. Suddenly the bubble popped like a balloon. Both Rose and Gatrom clattered across the ground awkwardly before coming to a stop next to a massage parlor. "Guess I gotta work on that move..." Rose mumbled as the Marines moved in on them.


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2010)

*Leni-Light/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Docks*

Leni made it and to his greatest surpise they were still there, his beloved porched on a wooden box. She shouldn't degrade herself to such standards..And she was surrounded by the other people that helped out that lesser form of life.

"Surround the area and clear the area of the innocents..." Leni commanded, innocents are what he called people that are not caught in the cross fires of his ever so known tirades."The girl with the blue hair is a kidnap victim, no harm comes her way...the others...well do as you please.."

A young marine shot into the air, causing the people to scream, "Escape the area! There are dangerous pirates running amuck! Please leave the area!"

Light looked up, everyone was screaming and running away from the docks, her heart stopped, Leni stood upon the hill and looked ever so happy as he flip his hair from his face, probably laughing at all the panick he caused. He made his way down slowly as other marines rushed their way down the hill. He stood in front of Kinzey...

"Dog...It seems that you mistaken something as yours..." Leni said, he pulled out the poisonious blue rose and threw it in the air, instantly transforming it into a whip."I think its time to put you down~"


----------



## Pyro (Oct 18, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates: Salamander Island*


Gatrom looked up from the ground as he saw the marines approaching. It seemed as though he and Rose were surrounded. Gatrom tried to stand and place himself in between the marines and Rose, but he was quickly kicked in the back and he hit the ground once again. Covered in scratches and bruises from the failed bubble escape, Gatrom grinned.

"Heh, well looks like this isn't gonna end well. You're the best player on their team!" Gatrom laughed as he looked at Rose.

The marines slowly began to close in on the two with pistols and swords drawn. They were about to place handcuffs on the two, when everyone around stopped in their tracks. 














BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP, a strong bass played from somewhere close by. 

"One for the treble, two for the bass. Cmon Techa Nina, let's rock this place" A voice yelled from right outside the large group of marines. A young man, holding only a microphone, was rapping with a loud beat behind him.

"Bout ta bubble, bout ta bubble, bout ta bubble, bout ta bubble, bout ta bubble, bout ta bubble" The newcomer sang. And then, without warning, the man with the microphone slid into the group of marines knocking down about five of them. While on the ground he spun on his head with his feet outstretched. As he spun, all marines in the vicinity were sent flying due to his spinning kicks. Then the performer got back up on his feet and grabbed his microphone once again.

"We drinkin, and smokin, and humpin, and lovin it. We drinkin and smokin, and humpin and lovin it." He sang complete with drinking, smoking and humping motions, as he pulled out dual pistols from the backpack on his back. He pointed the two guns sideways at the remaining marines with a sadistic look on his face. The marines, seeing this, immediately turned and ran presumably to get more reinforcements.

At this time, the song ended, and the young man's eyes changed from their sadistic look to a look of boredom. He looked over at Rose and Gatrom and simply said. "Oh hey. I'm Beat. What's up?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 18, 2010)

*East Blue*
Rose and Gatrom, members of the newly formed "Phoenix Pirates" were causing quite the ruckus within town. They were currently fleeing from a group of Marines until they were suddenly stopped and tumbled into a building--a certain building that. held a very dangerous woman within it's illustrious doors. The sign on the building read, *"Heavenly Hands Massage Parlor!"*​
*THUMP!!!* A man lying on one of the many beds in the massage parlor was brutally knocked off of it by someone crashing into the parlor. The woman standing above him was beautiful, to say in the least. She wore a blue kimono with floral patterns on it and had long, shiny black hair. She placed her hands on her hips as she looked towards the door from where the loud *THUMP!!!* came from. The other masseuse in the room each held a confused expression upon their face. 

"What was that?!"
"Pirates must be invading again!"
"Do they have any idea what they have done?!"
"They've interuppted Lady Ursla's massage! She won't forgive them!!!" 

"What exactly do we have here? Hmmm?" The woman wearing the blue kimono said as she walked towards the window and looked outside to see a group of Marines lying on their backs with a man holding a mic, a younger looking girl and another man standing before them. A text box appeared to properly introduce the woman.

_Lady Ursla
Head Masseuse/Bounty Hunter_

_"Lady Ursla! I watched the entire scene! Those two, the girl and the boy, were running from the Marines! The girl has some kind of mysterious "bubble" power which lead them to this spot!"_ One of the other masseuse said as she watched from the window. She was obviously very nosey. 

A faint smile appeared across Lady Ursla's face, "Did you say running from the Marines? Well, that means they're wanted--which means they should have a nice bounty." The woman said as she threw her hair. 

Ursla opened the door to her massage parlor. The three criminals stood before her with held breaths. Urlsa extended both of her arms in a welcoming manner, "Why don't you hide in here, darlings? Surely reinforcements are on the way and you won't get away in time!" The masseuse offered. Resisting her charm was next to impossible.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 18, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue*

Kinzey turned around slowly, a surprised look on his face. Then, seeing Leni, a grin spread across his face, and he exclaimed "Flower Power-kun! I'm so glad you're back; we didn't get to finish our game". He drew his swords and said "Shall we begin?"

He looked over his shoulder; the boat owner and the dock workers were staring at the marines in astonishment. "Continue loading up the boat!" Kinzey barked. "We'll hold 'em off!" They nodded and continued at a hurried pace. They'd be done in ten minutes, perhaps.

Kinzey turned back to Leni. "Let's do this" he said.


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2010)

*Leni-Light/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Dock*

Light couldn't move, Leni was staring straight at her smiling. The blue flower petals feel from the sky, as soon as she smelt the flower, she knew it was pure poison.

"KINZEY DON'T LET TH--"she couldn't finish her sentence because Leni had whipped the area between her and her Captain. He put his fingers on his lips.

"There will be no fun if you tell him~" he said,"Now don't worry your pretty little head...I make sure none of his dirty blood gets on you.

Leni smirked using his sword against a whip? Ha, he wanted to laugh, he began to spin the whip at high speed. Each time the whip hit the ground it caused a cracked and another crack until there was a pattern.. Leni was showing off.

"Now..DIE!!!" Lei yelled throwing the whip at Kinzey!


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2010)

PervySageSensei said:


> *Raizou, Captian of the Red Edge pirates, out to sea between to islands*
> 
> "AHH!! Alright I'm glad everyone's up to speed. To the next Island!" Throwing Ray an oar he pushed the boat off into the shore line and grabbed Naoki's hand and let her in the old rickety boat. "Ok Naoki, you've got to earn your keep. Cause this boats very old and if we don't want to sink lets row as fast as we can to the other side, hahaha." Jumping in the boat with Ray and handed a oar to the girl. Riazou paddled as hard as he could pushing forward and following Dr.White Color to the next island. The boat had a few spits of water here and there filling the bottom of the boat up slowly.
> 
> ...


*Raymond Striker,Red Edge pirates, out to sea between two islands*

As he, Raizou and Naoki were rowing with that half dead boat following the doctor, watching how the water was filling it"We have to hurry or this thing won?t last"he said increasing the speed.Ten min. later they arrived to the shoreline were the boat was starting to fall apart"uff...I thought this guy wasn?t going to last enough for us to reach this place"he said and laughed a bit.

Hearing the captain?s instructions he saw how the doctor and Naoki went to find a new ship as he and Raizou were alone"Where the hell are we going to find a ship?"he asked quite confused"Any idea?, also I don?t think someone will give us one if we only arrive and say ' We?re pirates and need a ship, give it to us'"he said to Raizou starting to walk in the opposite direction of the other two.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 18, 2010)

*Eliza,South Blue,Saisho Island*

Eliza look at all the marines in there direction with the fancey marine who used flowers. She willed herself to her hybrid form of the harpie. She did not care what her crew thought what she looked liked, it was timed to fight theses guys off again. Eliza stepts forward. Some of the marines are shocked to see her apearence. "Every one has there secrets that do not wish to share. Leave now, you could survive."" She screches loud and clear stunning the marines, has she uses her talons to slashes and beat the marines with her talons. Is thinking this is wrong, but I do not want to seem weak right now with all the excitment going around. She uses her wings to fly about to see everything before making another move to see how things are going, she thinks to herself sorry for hurting everybody ears, but it was worth it. Some Marines were coming towards her as they attack her from the ground.


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 18, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey luaghed as the whip flew towards him. He waved his hands in front of his face, as if wiping a window. Almost instantly, a fine, red mist spread out around him, obscuring him from Leni's view. It was his bloody mist move, where he made a small cloud of blood around him. Then, knowing Leni couldn't see him, he lowered his swords down near the ground and shot forward out of the cloud. He scraped his blades across the wooden docks, sending a flurry of splinters at Leni's face. Then he sprang up and, knowing Leni would be distraced, sent a kick at his midsection.


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2010)

Leni was took off guard and Kizey kicked sent him back again, he winced in pain a bit, but smiled, this was the most fun he had in years. But he wasn't going to lose his wife to this damn dog! Leni stepped back and then flower petals began to float around but this time they began to rotate! Spinning so fast that the red mist disappeared! Leni then again threw his whip at Kinzey leg.

If the whip came into contact with any hard surface, the whip thorns will instantly insert the poison! This was Leni chance to shine! He wasn't going to let her escape!


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 18, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey faltered back as Leni blew away his mist and snapped his whip forward at him, attempting to slash him. He brought his left blade up in an attempt to slash the whip in half, but he miscalculated; he hadn't held the blade completely level, and the whip wrapped around it.

"What the!?" Kinzey muttered, trying to tear the blade out of Leni's grip, but it had too strong of a hold. So, he brought his other blade up and slashed it down, taking the tip off the whip. Kinzey shook the rest of the vine off his left blade and examined his two swords. The metal flat was turning green, discoloring and blotching. "You bastard" he growled. He'd had those swords sense he'd set out from his home; and now they were ruined.

He ran forward, slashing at Leni with the now poisonous swords.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 18, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> The nerve of this girl, Rek thought. After spending the last 2 hours scrounging this dinghy for something acceptable to eat with tea, she just goes ahead and eats it all in less than a minute, without even considering its flavor! 2 hours he could've spent translating some of his old books wasted on trying to bridge the culture gap between the two. If he didn't beat in some manners into that head of hers he'll have to fire Annie out of frustration.
> 
> "We will be heading to the family estate, of course. Once we have arrived I expect you to be in your best behavior." He said as he walked towards a carriage parked in front of the dockmaster's office. "Du Mortis manor, post haste." The carriage driver loaded both his and Annie's luggage without a word, and after the two got inside his vehicle the carriage driver directed his horses towards Du Mortis manor.
> 
> ...



*Atmos Island/With Annie...*
Annie followed the servant down a massive corridor filled with antiques and portraits of every variety. Many of which appeared positively ancient. Annie whistled in a slightly impressed tone, but all the while she subconsciously recorded the layout of the residence, picking out the best places to escape, hide, or lay a trap. On the way in Annie had gotten a weird vibe, like she was being watched or something, but she figured she was still on edge and paranoid after the day's events. 

"This place looks more like a museum then a house," she said. 

The servant smiled at Annie and nodded. "It is the pride of the Du Mortis family," he replied solemnly. 

"So what do they do exactly?" she asked. In Annie's experience,you rarely got this rich without committing a crime of some sort. Whether it was out and out theft, or simply screwing over the little guy, she had yet to meet an honest rich fella. 

"They are world renowned Archeologists, on par with the scholars of Ohara."

Annie accepted the explanation with a smile but she thought it was bullshit of course. Every family had black sheep after all. Finally she was lead to her room, which to Annie resembled more an apartment. The bathroom alone was bigger then her old motel room.  After the servant left, the first thing Annie did was to sweep every nook and cranny of the place for hidden den den mushi recorders, and other irregularities. 

Once the gunslinger was satisfied that everything was on the up and up, she found a hiding space for her money and weapons, a hollow space behind an ivory cabinet in the massive bathroom. Annie eyed the giant bathtub and smirked. Ten minutes later she was enjoying a bubble bath along with her old teddy bear, Mr. Muggles.  
_
An hour later..._
Annie emerged into the dining room wearing her spare set of clothes. Simply a pair of faded blue jeans, a black denim shirt, and her trusted brown leather cowboy boots of course (they gave her an extra two inches of height, important for a shorty like her). The gunslinger had left her custom gold revolvers in her room, instead opting for a small six shot pistol strapped to a hidden ankle holster, not to mention certain other weapons hidden on her person. Rek was already sitting at one end of a grand and long rectangular table that stretched almost the entire length of the room.   

Annie sat down and casually kicked her boots up on the table. "So what's to eat around here? I hope barbecue's on the menu," she told Rek.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 18, 2010)

*Nerra/Saisho Island/Saisho Docks/South Blue*

Nerra turned around, as Kinzey seemed to leave her shoulders and head off the fight someone she hadn't seen before. "Huh? Who is..." Nerra dropped Dapper back into the ship, and turned to Light. She tapped Light on the head, attempting to get her attention. "Hey, what's going on? What's the captain doing? Are we supposed to be going somewhere now?"


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 19, 2010)

*Axel*

He heard the gunshot. _Another fight?_ He ran as fast as he could towards the noise and gaped in awe at what he saw; hundreds of marines gathered around the pirate and the other people that helped them fight the last time. He sprinted towards the crowd, pulling out his golden pistols, twirling them around his hands and aiming them at two marines. _Headshot_. He chuckled. _It's sick, but this is so much fun._ A marine advanced towards him. He was quite a small boy and many people have made the mistake of underestimating him, and regretted their actions. He jumped up and jumped off the man's chest and he tried to grab his ankle and Axel backflipped off of him, kicking the man full force on the chin, sending him flying to the ground. Another man came from his left side, and yet another from the right so he roundhoused kicked one mans jaw as he shot the other in the head. _Ouch, havn't done that in a while_ he thought, holding the inside of his leg. One marine took this chance to land a punch to his head and Axel face planted the ground, quickly jumping back up again so as not to get more injured from the marine. His nose was bleeding and his face was scratched. You shouldn't have done that. He told the marine sternly. Now he was angry and he didn't think twice about shooting the man in the head. A marine shouted at his action. Hey you punk!! That was my best friend! and he ran at Axel, swinging a machete close to his face missed me you retard and he shot him in the stomach. The man fell to the ground on his knees infront of him and he booted him in the face.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 19, 2010)

*Eliza, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue*

Some of the marines were shotting at her in the sky and use her wings push her the bullets away from her as she heard more gun shots all around her as she dive bombs into the crowd of marines, pushes one marine into a bunch of marines behined him. She pounch and slashes at the marines as there were streams of blood on the ground. She punch and kicks some more of the marines. One of the marines is thinking she is sexy and wanted take of her clothes at the moment as he was fighting her. "I am not taking crap from any marines." She screeches again stunning the marines that surround her. One the marines shot at her before getting stun. The bullet scrape against her arm. She turns around, stabbibg her talons into the guys chest and screeze his heart. The best was getting at her and use her talons to slashes the other marines as they could not move at the moment. She did not care about getting blood on herself at all. She looks around at the injury marines. One of the marines came up behind her with a sword. She turns around fast and caught the sword that the marine was going to slash it down her head. She brought up her foot, stab her sharp talons on her foot into his stomache.


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2010)

*Leni-Light/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Dock*



kinzey said:


> *Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*
> 
> Kinzey faltered back as Leni blew away his mist and snapped his whip forward at him, attempting to slash him. He brought his left blade up in an attempt to slash the whip in half, but he miscalculated; he hadn't held the blade completely level, and the whip wrapped around it.
> 
> ...



"..." Light showed the Nerra hand away,"We should be deporting soon.."

But then...

Light froze in compete horror, the boat was ready and all packed up ready to set sail, when Kinzey stabbed Leni with the poisonous to sword...Why didn't he run away!? Why didn't Leni dodged!? He could have completly took down Kinzey but...but...but.. Light covered her mouth in horror when she saw Leni pain stricken face look up at her, he had a weak smile... Was he about to die!?

Bing Go~

Leni was smiling because he had let himself get hurt, he knew that if Light saw the true nature of a pirate, uncaring and easily take a life she would see that a life filled with this damn dog wasn't for her.. He took out the blades, and threw them on the ground to the side of him. He began to cough up blood..

"...Leni..." he heard Light's voice cracked a bit, Light wanted to get away not for him to die.."..."

"My beloved..." he began but then he saw something fly towards him, it was a little bottle of pink liquid, he caught it. When he looked at her, she was turning her back towards him, was the shock of him taking the hit too much?!

"EVERYONE!! THE SHIP IS READY!!" Light said, as she looked shaken as far as he could tell, then she began again..."LENI!!!DRINK IT!!!"

The poison that was because of the whip, was a poison that acted fast, slowly destroying the organs and then the complete shut down of the brain. The liquid she gave to him, would combat the poison and then slowly restore the organs to functioning levels, if seen by a good doctor..


----------



## Furious George (Oct 19, 2010)

*Sauce vs. Rush, Gale Island...*

Sauce watched, catching his breath as the Bunny Man came out of the bar with his threats and his anger. He wasn't as young as he once was... still, the drifter came to life when he got his first job from his interesting new boss.

"As your new boss I command you to handle this bunny man!” He shouts, running far away from the two. “The leader of the world shouldn’t have to bother him with such things!” The other men glare at him, “You aren’t leader of the world, yet!”  The pirates from both the Elevating Wind and Rising Gale charge at him, intent on killing the man. 

_"He'll be okay for now. This Zoan, on the other hand, looks like he might be trouble..."_

"Leader of the World? And you're afraid of a single martial artists? Sounds about right, you'll fit in with the cowards that currently run the show."

He then turns his attention to the large man that Duke had directed, "You work for this fool? Difficult to believe, though if you'll stand in my way from beating him to a pulp than I'll simply have to take you down first," he says raising his fists.

Sauce simply smirked.

"You know, I don't think I can give you a good answer for taking the job. Might be a death wish, if you want my honest opinion." 

Sauce flicked his head from side-to-side to crack his neck. 

"You look determined. Don't suppose there is any way I can talk you out of this." 

"Not a prayer." Rush spat back.

"I understand. Heh, it was a pretty big bomb wasn't it?"

Rush moved in without another word. Sauce liked that. 

The Bunny Man met Sauce with a devastating kick that he just barely managed to block with his huge gun, holding it vertically. Rush, however, immediately moved into a sweep kick with his left leg while his right leg remained on the gun. Sauce blocked the kick with his forearm but the impact made him stumble. 

_"Strong legs. Gotta watch out for them."_

The thought moved through Sauce's mind quickly as Rush wasn't giving him a moment to breathe. The bunny man stepped forward to continue his assault and Sauce just managed to get a shot off. 

*BOOM!*

The shot didn't connect, but it caused Rush to dodge and gave the much larger and somewhat slower Sauce some space to recover. The sharpshooter quickly aimed at Rush's legs and pulled the trigger.

*BOOM!*

The bullet hit nothing but concrete as Rush managed to step on the barrel and force Bertha downward while Sauce still held it. Using Bertha for elevation Rush launched himself into the air, somersault-kicking Sauce right in the chin. 

Sauce staggered and spit up some blood, losing control of his gun for a milisecond. Rush landed from the acrobatic attack a few paces away. The two stopped to stare for a moment. 

"Okay then..."

Sauce wiped the blood from his lips and without warning kicked the mammoth gun right in Rush's face. Rush attempted to kick the gun away but found that it was even heavier then it looked! He was successful in kicking it away a few feet but was completely distracted by the whole ordeal. 

"What?" 

While Rush's leg was still in the air, Sauce stepped down hard on the other foot to hold him in place. It wasn't a very honorable way of fighting but Sauce was no martial artist. The big man in rags began pummeling the huge bunny with his "Red Splash-boxing" techniques. Rush did his best to block the attacks with his elbows and forearms but Sauce hit HARD and eventually his foe's guard began to break. 

After a struggle, Sauce connected with Rush's jaw. He returned a kick to Sauce's mid-section in desperation as he was sent spinning by the strength of that punch. While Rush was recovering from the attack, Sauce recovered from his own. He wasn't sure if the Bunny Man was disoriented enough to let him go for his gun but he had to try. 

_"Not smart to fight him hand-to-hand."_

Sauce rolled to retrieve Bertha who lay only a few feet away from Rush.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 19, 2010)

*Saisho Island/Saisho Docks/South Blue*

Nerra backed away as the dramatic scene played out. She came close to mentioning some of the medical supplies she had in her boat to Light, but she seemed to be taking care of it. Nerra started running towards the ship "Oh, Mr. Dapper" She thought. She ran back and once again, effortlessly grabbed and carried the boat, running onto the Neo Reapers ship. She hadn't even noticed that Dapper was unconscious all this time yet. She dropped the boay onto the deck, possibly harming Dapper even more, and looked back out on the dock. She leaped off the ship, and landed near Light again, with a resounding thud (that Light would likely notice). She turned back to Light, relatively clueless as to what was really going on. "Hey, so should we get going now?"


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2010)

*Light*

This woman...

This woman....

Was scary, she had just picked up a boat...Light would never ignore her or her actions again. Compared to tiny Light, she would probably die if she got punched, Light looked though her medical supplies she was running short, but she knew one thing.. She didn't want to see Leni get hurt..

Light shook her head, she couldn't be a child no more, this was a life of a pirate wither she liked it or not..


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 19, 2010)

*Kinzey "Warmonger" Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue...*

Kinzey looked back over his shoulder and yes, Light was right, the boat was fully loaded. He glanced down at his blades and saw that almost all the metal had a greenish discoloration and where the whip had wrapped around it the sward was drooping like a dying flower stalk. He glowered at Leni, growled "I'll get you for this, Flower Power", and, his heart renching, tossed his blades to the ground.

Running for the boat, Kinzey saw Neera standing near Light. Rolling his eyes, he grabbed both of their hands and pulled them onto the boat.

Onboard, he looked around, the crates were strapped down and the sail was up. The boat seller and the 3 sailors stood near the plants leading onto the Scoop, looking anxious. Sighing, he said "Well, you'll die if you get off; so you might as well come with us". The three sailors cheered, and Kinzey barked "But you guys are going to do most of the work! Now let's get out of here!" They nodded and proceeded to get ready to set sail. Seeing that everyone was on board, Kinzey pulled the plank on and they set off from the port, the marines' angry yells at their backs.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 19, 2010)

*Nerra*

Nerra leaned down as Light went through her supplies. Nerra was huge compared to normal humans, but compared to someone like Light, the difference in height was absurd. She was rather oblivious at this point of how Light felt about her. "Dapper's got some medical supplies on the boat. You want me to go get some for you? Just tell me what you need, and I'll try to find it for you." As usual, Nerra said this with a cute, innocent smile.


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2010)

*Leni-Light/ South Blue/ Saisho Island/ Saisho Dock*

Leni watched as they sailed away, Light had snatched her hands back from Kinzey and looked at Leni from a far. He would allow her to have her fun, but later on, when all is said and done. He will be there when the pirate makes his first mistakes. He drunk the liquid, it tasted sweet..She remembered that he loved sweet thing~

Now he knew he had a shot, he got up when the dizzniess faded, he saw her smile. She was happy that he was okay to live another day..

"See you around...beloved.." Leni whispered when the wind blew

Light watched as Leni got further and further away...She slumped to the ground, she needed to breath, but this is what she kind of expected too..


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 19, 2010)

*Eliza, Neo Reaper Pirates; Saisho Island, South Blue*

Eliza pushed her way passed the marines on the ground as more marines where coming her way, she heard that the boat was ready and was sailing away. She flaps her wings and catches up to the boat as she looks down at th posion guy named Leni. She flaps her wings as her arms cover one of her wounds that stopped bleeding. She flies and circles the boat, landing on the very top of the boat. She rested up there catching in the veiw. She looks around around for the small pouch off food, it was lost in the fight. She breathes in and out, she wanted some food. She did not had the will to turn herself to her normal self she was only thinking about food. She opens her compass and see what direction they are sailing in to tell about what type of weather that could bring some problems as well.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 19, 2010)

*South Blue/Neo Pirates ship*

Nerra was surprised how strong Kinzey was as to be able to pull someone as big and heavy as her along with such ease. However, she immediately complied and boarded the ship along with the other crewmembers. As the ship shoved off from the island, Nerra took a seat on the deck. Looking around, there were more members on this crew than she originally thought. She quietly laid her head on the deck, looking up at the sky. 

Dapper meanwhile, had finally come to. He waddled out of Nerra's ship, and walked over to Kinzey. He quickly flew up and landed on Kinzey's head (which would likely shock him). "Oh dear, I passed out again. Tell me young man, where am I?" Hearing the owl speak might likely shock Kinzey as well.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Atmos Island/With Annie...*
> Annie followed the servant down a massive corridor filled with antiques and portraits of every variety. Many of which appeared positively ancient. Annie whistled in a slightly impressed tone, but all the while she subconsciously recorded the layout of the residence, picking out the best places to escape, hide, or lay a trap. On the way in Annie had gotten a weird vibe, like she was being watched or something, but she figured she was still on edge and paranoid after the day's events.
> 
> "This place looks more like a museum then a house," she said.
> ...



It felt good to be back in the safety and opulence of the Atmos home, where no enemy would dare attack and the floor was lined with actual fur carpetting instead of the dreadful cottony rags every hotel all over the world seems to prefer. Having servants around willing to serve your every need was also a luxury Rek had missed.Rek went to his room alone, having memorized every passageway and hall in the mansion. He had spent many summers there, gawking at the ancient and beautiful collection of his grandfather. 

"[COLOR="Gray]Grandfather...[/COLOR]"

He stopped in front of a life-size portrait hanging in front of the old taxidermy room. A bald, mustachioed gentleman in kahki mountain gear stood proudly behind a dead leopard hanging from a rope. His brown eyes radiated confidence, and the mace clutched in his right arm was still marked the blood of the creature the man had just killed. 

"[COLOR="gray"]Grandpa Rudiark said they had to make the leopard smaller, since it wouldn't fit in the canvas.[/COLOR]" Rek smiled sadly. Three years have passed since that dreadful day, and even now he was still searching for answers.

After a short bath and a change of clothes Rek left his room and went to the dining room, taking a seat at the front of the table, naturally. The master of the house always takes his seat at the head of the table, and as the only Du Mortis in West Blue that automatically makes Rek master. No sooner had he sat down did Annie arrive, dressed in an even uglier and more inappropriate garment that she usually wore. Luckily Rek was prepared for such an occasion.

"You're not dining in MY home clad in rags worse than what the gardener wears." He snapped his fingers and at once several maids descended on Annie like a flock of hungry crows. Annie yelped and struggled,but ultimately the maids won. A white dress with dozens of impractically placed frills and laces covered her old clothes, while resting on her head was a spiralling yellow tower made out of feathers from a rare species of bird with whose moltings resemble human hair. To top it all off was a pink bow wrapped around her neck. "Much better." Rek nodded in approval. 

While Annie mumbled under her breath about beating Rek up in his sleep, their meal was served. 8 servants poured out of the kitchen carrying plates of delicacies. Most of the food laid down the table were only appetizers, and inside the kitchen 4 more servants waited for their turn to serve main course. Rek chose several exquisitely crafted pieces of bread and a pumpkin quiche for his appetizer, while Annie just went ahead and took a sample of every dish served. Again she ate everything with raw abandon, as if someone was going to come and take everything away in a few minutes. Oh well, he can always hammer that mannerism of hers out of her system later.

The rest of the evening went smoothly. The dinner ended without much incident aside from the linen being completely ruined, which Rek took as Annie warming up to him. Dessert was currently being served, and Rek was pleased to have some of his beloved limaberry cookies. While most professional patisserie makers swear the creation of these cookies was the darkest day in baking history, Rek loved them anyway.

"I quite hope you are finding this experience most enjoyable." Rek said before swallowing another cookie whole.

"Yeah, yeah, it's the greatest meal of my life whatever." She shoved a spoonful of gelatin down her throat and swallowed it all in one gulp. "So when am I getting paid?"

"You will recieve your first salary tomorrow, my dear Annie." Rek reassured him. In fact he already had the money ready in his room, and could give it to her at any time, but business isn't something that's supposed to be discussed until after the fine wine starts pouring and everyone else in the room was drunk enough to spill their most important secrets. "Till then you will have to wait."

"It is always like you to widthhold payment until the most oppertune moment, milord."

"Indeed. Now I'd like to have some more-" Rek's blood froze when he realized who was the servant next to him. He turned around slowly, and when he saw him Rek's face contorted into an obviously false smile. "Ruru... How was Blueford rock?" 

"I've busted out of worse penitentiaries milord." The servant standing next to Rek wore a suit that looked exactly like the one the Head of House wore, down to the coatail. He didn't look anything special, aside from anchor-like white mustache and receeding hairline. Just your typical butler, really. 

"Marvelous, marvelous." Rek laughed, although it was as forced and artificial as his smile. Slowly he got out of his chair, that fake grin still on his face. "And I suppose your brief time in prison has given you a change of heart concerning the family's orders?"

"I'm afraid not, milord." Ruru shook his head. He frowned, showing regret for what he was about to do. "Orders are orders."

That was all Rek needed to hear. "Well then...I must be off now. " He was already out of his seat, and was slowly walking towards the door. "ANNIE, RUN!"

He ran out of the dining room and ran towards his room, dragging Annie with him. Once he got inside he began to stuff everything of value into a sack he had hidden under his bed in case of emergencies like this. "How did he escape!? The warden insured me he was wearing seastone cuffs!"


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 20, 2010)

*Axel*

He spotted the Pirate and his crew running for the boat. He couldn't take all these marines on by himself. 
_"I suppose I basically have, but I might get killed by the fancy man"_ he thought to himself. He ran towards the boat as well, although a little behind the others. He dodged, ducked and jumped over marines that were trying to grab him and attack him with their weapons. When he go to where the boat was anchored, it had already started to set sail, slowly making it's way from Saisho Island. He sprinted as fast as he could down the large pier, trying to catch up with the boat and finally did, barely, and jumped as far as he could towards it and smashed into the side, clinging on for dear life to the side of the ship. H looked down at the rolling water as they started picking up speed.
"Oh crap, I'm gonna die." he said out loud.
_"I'm NOT gonna die, not here when I've just survived hundreds of marines trying to kill me. When I've not even saved my master"_ he thought. He then decided to climb over the handrail from which he was dangling from the bottom.
"That was easier than expected" and he breathed a sigh of relief. 
He looked around to see the pirate's crew staring right at him. _"Probably trying to remember who the hell I am"_ Axel thought.
"Hi"he started, rubbing the back of his neck uneasily. "I'm Axel by the way, and I would like to join this crew"


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 21, 2010)

*Elaine Cruskent - Cipher Pirates*

"You're in charge of buying the food, Elaine," Kent commanded imperiously. "Huh? Why? I want to earn some extra cash by telling fortunes." Elaine said. "Why? Well, you're the only woman in the crew. So it stands to reason that you'll have to get the food," he replied in a serious manner. "...What?" Elaine replied, slightly taken aback by this extreme of sexism. 

"Hop to it!" Kent added, clapping his hands. Elaine thought of arguing, but she was fast realizing that this was a fruitless endeavor. "Fine..." she said. She skipped below deck to collect some cash before heading back up and sliding down one rope. Bros had helped them to dock the ship and was now resting in a supine position. "Good work," Elaine said as she passed by, smiling pleasantly, before moving off the docks and onto the island proper.

The island itself actually seemed pretty normal. She noticed that there were very few fishermen and the like, however, probably because the movement of the island would make fishing very impractical. "I guess I won't be buying any fish here," she thought to herself, as she wandered around. It was her first time at the island, of course, but it wasn't difficult to locate the market with all the vendors yelling at the top of their voices and she did so without fuss. 

_"Good thing I stocked up, really."_ 

Elaine looked to her right as she emerged from a fruit shop. There was nothing special about what she had just heard, and it was merely another voice in the never-ending chatter of the marketplace. However, the close proximity of the voice made her instinctively turn and look. She saw a blond-haired boy with goggles on his neck walking out of the neighboring chemist store with a bag.

_"Oh!"_ he exclaimed, as he, too, turned and saw Elaine. _"What a coincidence this is,"_ he added. Elaine was merely confused. Why was this person suddenly talking to her?

_"Well, I gotta do my job, no hard feelings,"_ and with that said, this mysterious youth whipped a vial of colored liquid and tossed it in front of Elaine's face before she could even get a grasp on the situation.

*Bang!*


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2010)

*Eliza, South Blue/Neo Pirates ship*

Eliza was enjoying the breeze up at the highest point of the ship, she shuts the compass. She looks down, noticing that Axel was climbing over the railing of their ship. She jumps of the highest point of the ship, letting her wings open as she glide to the deck off the ship as she notice Axel ask Kinzey something but missed it with the wind blowing in her directon. She reconize him again. _Does he reconize me, even when I am in my hybrid mode. I should turn back to my normal form, but I still wan some food._ She looks at Axel still wondering about her thoughts at the moment as the wind blows her blond hair. She touches the spot on her arm where the bllett scrape against her arm just rembering at the moment, but the wound did not hurt at all, maybe it will later or not. Some reason she felt free when the wind blow like this.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

*The Dark Justice...*
Amelia nervously approached the door to Lt. Garrick's office, wondering what he could possibly want to talk to her about. She reached out her right hand to knock on the Adam wood door, but then hesitated. Maybe this was a bad idea. 

"WHO THE FUCK IS AT MY DOOR?! DON'T JUST STAND THERE!!!" a voice suddenly roared from within the office.  

Amelia jumped in surprise and almost fell off balance. It took her a few seconds to compose herself and open the door. Inside Garrick was sitting with the back of his leather chair pointed towards Amelia. The lights were dim, save for a bright smoking cigar that Garrick held in his right meaty hand. The contrail of smoke that wafted from the cigar seemed to rest over his head like a smokey halo. "Sit..." he grumbled. 

Amelia sat down without a word, hoping her nervousness didn't show. It did. Garrick gestured with his cigar at the portrait of Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong hanging behind his desk. "So you're his niece are you?"  he asked. 

"Yes sir," Amelia responded, for the first time wishing that her uncle was here. Firstly so she could ask him how he could dump her here with this madman, and secondly because it would make her feel immensely safer. 

"I have no idea why he assigned you here to my ship. Not that I give a shit. But let's make one thing clear. Just because you're his niece it doesn't mean I won't wring your fuckin chicken neck if you fail to live up to my expectations," Garrick said plainly. "Got it?"  

Amelia swallowed nervously and nodded. This guy really was crazy. "Y...yes sir. I expect to be treated just like any other member on this squad." Amelia had to work twice as hard as everyone else in the academy just to show that she earned everything she got, and that it wasn't because of her last name. 

Garrick slowly turned his chair around and regarded Amelia with an unimpressed expression. "Good, cause I'm going to be feeding you to the meatgrinder," he told Amelia with a sneer. "If you make it out of the other end in one piece, then maybe, just maybe, you'll become a real servant of justice-" Garrick gestured at the portrait of Fleet Admiral Armstrong. "Unlike him." 

Amelia remained silent, even though deep down she wanted to tell this guy to fuck off. He wasn't just crazy, he was also a blowhard. "Will that be all sir?" she asked. Garrick waved his cigar bearing hand dismissively at her. Amelia stood up and saluted before exiting, feeling like she had dodged a bullet. 

_*A week later...*_
*The Dark Justice* exchanged cannon fire with two opposing ships that were smaller but well armed. They were locked in a duel within the giant bay of a nearby forest island, aptly named Huckletree Island. Meanwhile Lt. Garrick strode back and forth across the deck of the *Dark Justice* in front of his elite squad. 

Garrick spoke, his loud and booming voice still clear even above the roar of cannonfire. "Listen up pukefaces. We've got a critical hostage situation to deal with here. Some asshats called the Makaosu have taken the Island Chief hostage, and are ransoming him for 20 Million." Garrick spit on the floor with disgust. "The fuckin nerve of them. Well it just so happens that the island chief is also a business partner of one of the triumvirate, Oda bless their souls!"  

Garrick scanned the faces of his men and began calling out names, "*Ensign Masters, Ensign Sakamartini, Recruit Armstrong. You three will covertly land on the island and take out the hostage takers. They're holed up in the village chief's mansion. Meanwhile we'll keep the enemy ships occupied and smash them to little smithereens, GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* 

Amelia, who stood in the back, almost felt her knees buckle and her legs go out from under her. She had to brace herself against the shoulder of her bunkmate, Petty Officer Samantha Marshall. "This isn't happening," she muttered with an almost ghostly white face. 

"Lucky!" Samantha told Amelia with a frown. Amelia slowly made her way to meet up with the landing squad, not feeling very lucky at all.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 21, 2010)

*With the Devil Kings*

Dante gritted his teeth, "This is just becoming a pain in the ass...I'm not gona' stick around here for a half dead Lt., and some punk and his robot," he said as he scanned the area. 

"Kumori! Gusto!" he shouted, signalling his men, "We'll be making our leave..." Murkin, heavily injured, glared at him, "You think you can just leave as you please! You've destroyed half of our base!"

Dante nods, "You're right, it wouldn't  be right not to finish the job," he clenches his pitchfork tightly, "I'll have to tap into some real power for this one..."

He raises his pitchfork into the air as he begins to focus his power before he finally rams it into the ground, *"Hell's Fury!"* he shouts, though nothing happens.

"Looks like you really are all talk..." Murkin says, preparing to go in to attack but then suddenly the ground beneath them begins to rumble. Murkin's eyes grow wide, he just barely avoids a massive geseyer of fire that bursts from underneath him. Another one pops up after that, and then another, suddenly what remains of the base is up in flames.

The three marines scramble around, avoiding each geyser as they pop up. Murkin looks over towards Johnny, "Marine! Look out!" he shouts, diving towards him and ramming him out of the way as a geyser shoots up and cooks him alive.

The robot attempts to aid him but there are too many flames in his way, "Lets leave these two to burn," he says, heading out of the building with his two new subordinates behind him. 

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Ensign Masters stepped forward, wearing his usual black outfit. The air is filled with chaos from the battle around them but Gabriel is confident that the massive ship will hold just fine.

"Yes sir, lets move out men," he says, completely ignoring the fact that he has a woman on his squad. The group moves onto a smaller boat and heads to the island from there.

As they approach the island he hops off, drawing a pair of daggers, the hilts cross shaped. He spins them around in his hands, "Sakamartini, Armstrong, we'd better stick together, I'd hate to lose a member of the elite squad on the first mission," he takes the front and heads off into the island, "Just stay close and you'll be fine."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 21, 2010)

*Aboard the Arachnid...*

Lt. Tyson Mercer sits in his office, leaning back in his chair with his feet atop his desk. As his Den Den Mushi rings he fires a web from his wrist and pulls the reciever towards himself, "Lt. Mercer, the hell do you want?"

He listens for a moment, "Uhuh...Got it..." he says dropping the reciever and heading out onto the deck, "Listen up!" he shouts, gaining the attention of his crew.

"Oh hello there honey~" a dark skinned woman says making her way over towards Tyson. He eyes her with his arms crossed as she goes to wrap her arms around him but she is stopped by an unknown force, "What?" she looks down and sees another pair of arms coming from his sides, stopping her in his tracks.

"Oh baby, whyyyy~" Tyson simply glares at her, "Not now Eliza...We have work to do..." she crosses her arms and pouts, "Fiiiine."

"Don't worry baby, there's always room for one more in my room," a handsome young man says, from the other side of the deck, "Shut it Felix! Like I would ever stoop down to sleeping with someone as lowly as you!"

"Quiet down..." a man sporting a green mask says while leaning against the railing of the ship, "I want to hear about this..."

"I agree with Damon, but we're missing Hito," a hulking man with a large mallet slung on his back says. Tyson retracts his extra pair of arms back into his body and eyes them all annoyed, "Would you all shut the hell up...Eliza, get Hito's ass up here..."

"Sure thing babe~" she says, spinning around, "Babies~" she summons a miniature swarm of bees and sends them through the ship until they reach a large labratory.

Suddenly a loud, "GAAAAAAH!" is heard throughout the ship, a man in his early 30s rushes up to the deck, holding his ass, "Very funny Eliza! Maybe you'll be my next test subject..."

"Ah shut it old man, if Danny Boy over there didn't mention your name then we woulda' forgot bout your ass," Hito glares at the two but his stare is nothing compared to Tyson's.

He sprouts another arm and fires a web from each of them, covering the three marines' mouths, "Now that you've shut the hell up..." he says pulling on the webs and forcing them to smash into the deck, "Lets go over our mission."

"Finally..." Damon says, rolling his eyes, well underneath his mask atleast, "Seems there's an island being overran with pirates..." he rolls his eyes at the thought, "We've been told to take care of it...And by take care of it I plan on total extermination of these pirates...Understood?"

Each of them nod, though they are all extremely different, most of them despising each other in fact, but they all have one thing in common: A hate for pirates.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 21, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice*
> 
> Ensign Masters stepped forward, wearing his usual black outfit. The air is filled with chaos from the battle around them but Gabriel is confident that the massive ship will hold just fine.
> 
> ...



Prince moaned. "It isn't Ensign Sakamarti, can't anyone tell I hate that name..."

He sighed and lit another cigarette, briefly considering it wasn't a good sign he was going through about a pack a day now. He straightened his cap and hopped over a fodder who was lying on the ground. Half his arm was missing and he looked like he was about to pass out. Blood pooled around his body, and Prince winced in sympathy.

He bent down. "Look, this might not be the most fun thing in the world..." he said, grimacing, "But I don't exactly have much of an option." 

He held up his gauntleted hand, charging up his hand with volcanic ash. Holding his face away, he released it in a puff, leaving only the heat. "I'msorryaboutyou'llthankmelater."

He grabbed the man's stump with his burning hot gauntlet.

The man screamed and passed out, and Prince bit his lip. He had stemmed the flow of blood, but at the cost of several third degree burns. _Note to self. I still don't have that down. Cauterizing a wound is harder than it looks._

He hopped into the boat at the last second, spending the boat ride over twiddling his thumbs and offering a cigarette to anyone who wanted one.

When they landed, the other Ensign mentioned that they needed to stick together (they meaning Prince, Masters, and some female recruit)

"Yeah, I've been meaning to ask about that..." Prince said, drawing his sword. "What exactly makes us the elite squad. We literally just got here and we're not exactly the highest ranking officers aboard...is she even an officer?" He asked, pointing at Amelia.

*Kent, the Cipher Pirates*

Kent cracked his knuckles, looking around at the stores in the main square. "Medical supplies...medical supplies..." he muttered to himself, looking around for a store that would sell him some Odadammed stitches. He seemed to need those a lot.

Also, he wanted to figure out how to set his leg without breaking it in 3 other places first.

"Kent?" 

Kent looked behind him, eyes widening slightly as he identified the speaker. "Oh. Huh. This is...awkward."

Behind him stood Brie, his former second in command on the _Marine Horizon._ She had changed, in the week since he had seen her. She seemed more tired. Her hair was longer, longer than she normally liked it. Her clothes were rumpled. She was dirty.

Brie was never dirty.

"I'm so sorry Kent," she said, shaking her head. "I hope you had fun with your new friends."

"New friends?" Kent asked, eyes widening yet again as Brie drew her sword. "I really don't like where this conversation seems to be going."

"You need to come back to the real world Kent," Brie said, advancing slowly. "You can't just play pirate whenever you feel like it."

"C'mon Brie," Kent said, backing up and holding up his hands. "I don't wanna fight you. Just gimme a few minutes to round up my crew and I swear we'll leave."

"I can't do that Kent," Brie said, drawing back her sword. "Orders. And besides, I kind of want to fight you."

"Definitely not the way I want this conversation to go in..."


----------



## Olivia (Oct 22, 2010)

*[Hali, Neo Reaper Pirates; Neo Reaper Pirates Ship, South Blue]*

She quietly sat down as she looked up to the skys. She complained saying "Hey, do you know where we are going? Or is this "trip" going to be spontaneous? I am fine with either, just want to know whats up." She got up as she walked over and found an empty crate. She smiled as she lightly touched the empty crate as it turned into paper. Finally it formed it into a paper chair and she sat down. She continued to say "Anyways, since we are all here I say we should introduce ourselves..."

She looked around at everyone, she did know them, but not that well by name. She continued to say "I mean, if we want to be any sort of functioning crew we need to know each other inside and out correct? But thats not all, we need to be able to trust each other, which I doubt any of us can truly do right now, heck, I know I can't, but I will try." She closed her eyes as she finally said "So here it goes, my name is Hali, I came from a small island a little ways away and I have the Pasa-Pasa No Mai. It is good to meet all of you." She put a grin on her face, waiting for someone else to talk.
______________________________


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Prince moaned. "It isn't Ensign Sakamarti, can't anyone tell I hate that name..."
> 
> He sighed and lit another cigarette, briefly considering it wasn't a good sign he was going through about a pack a day now. He straightened his cap and hopped over a fodder who was lying on the ground. Half his arm was missing and he looked like he was about to pass out. Blood pooled around his body, and Prince winced in sympathy.
> 
> ...



Everything was a blur, Amelia had joined up with the landing squad (to her surprise the two ranking officers were new to the squad as well), boarded the boat, and made the sign of Oda as she sat down. She kept herself huddled with her knees propped up against her chin as the swift Marine attack boat skimmed over the waves and towards the shore. Over their heads the rumbling explosions of cannon fire lit up the air, and she had to cover her ears just to barely block out the sound. 

As the boat landed, Amelia slowly made her way to shore, the nervousness and uncertainty etched on her face. _Get a hold of yourself girl, you went through worse raising Rose for pete's sake!_ she chastised herself inwardly. One of the Ensign's mentioned something about making sure they all stuck together, which sounded just fine to Amelia. When the Ensign named Sakamarti asked what made them so elite Amelia shrugged and smiled weakly at him. 

"I think Garrick is testing us," she said. 

Suddenly gunshots filled the air. Amelia instinctively ducked as a dozen hostiles emerged from the forest and attacked with reckless abandon. They shouted something about _'Glory to the Makaosu'_ with an almost religious fervor. Amelia drew her cutlass with a grim face of determination. How was the time to prove herself. She took one step forward but then hurled over Prince's shoes. This would just be a fun day Amelia realized. 

_With Garrick..._
"He's fuckin crazy!" exclaimed a Marine grunt in the back of the boarding party. 

"Quiet or he'll hear you!" retorted his comrade. 

Garrick stood at the prow of the *Dark Justice*, waving a giant tattered flag of the World Government, as the Marine battleship closed in on one of the two enemy ships. He laughed manically as he dared someone, anyone to hit him. Bullets whizzed all around his head, but it only made Garrick grin from ear to ear. He wouldn't die here, he still had so much work to do. 

The _*Dark Justice*_ came up alongside the port side of the enemy ship. Garrick waved the flag high and yelled in a booming voice, "PREPARE TO BOARD!!!"  He leaped to the top of the railing and with his free hand he grabbed a rope and swung across over fifty feet of water, landing with a tremendous impact on the deck of the enemy ship. Behind him his men screamed in unison (most in panic) as they followed suit and swung across towards the enemy ship. 

As gunfire lit up the air, Garrick quickly found a place to plant the holy flag of the World Government. He backhanded a hostile across the face and rammed the flag pole straight through the downed man's skull, securing the flag firmly into the deck. "Who wants to play capture the flag?! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" 

Garrick stood his ground in front of the holy flag, daring anyone to come at him. He'd be damned if he let anyone sully it with their hands. Without even thinking he grabbed the head of another fodder (sadly one of his own assistant) and began swinging the poor man's body around like a club.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 22, 2010)

*Axel*
"Well" started Axel "my name is Axel B. Thorne. I'm 15 and I come from a small village north of here on the mainland and I make weapons like guns and katanas and such" he showed them his double golden pistols and the katana that was strapped to his back.
"My master Radley, who disappeared today taught me how to fix ships. So I hope I can be of help as part of this crew." he told the others. 
"Who's next then?"


----------



## Kinzey (Oct 22, 2010)

*Kinzey “Warmonger” Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Somewhere in the South Blue…*

Kinzey looked around him; things were getting steadily out of hand. Or rather, out of his hand, which he believed was as bad as getting out of hand at all. Turning to Hali, he said ”All right, Privateer, no need to share yourself; you aren’t going to be here for long anyway”. Then he turned to Axel. This was a real dilemma; this kid had sneaked on his ship, and was acting as if he was a tried and true part of the crew. Stepping forward, Kinzey said ”Alright kid, I don’t know where you get the balls to just decide you’re a member of my crew, but you’re getting the hell out”. He hooked his elbow around the kid’s neck and dragged him to the edge of the boat. Looking down at the water bellow, he ordered ”All right; off you go.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 22, 2010)

*Eliza,  Neo Reaper Pirates Ship, South Blue*

Eliza still was holding her will of hoding on her hybrid mood as a harpie, she spoke up. "Arg, you should give him a chance instead of making him walk the plank. Give him the hardest work ever on this ship, if he does not throw him overboard with the sharks. Your the captain do what you wish, arg. If nobody else had caught my name it is Eliza, I do not know where I came from or the name of the place only the place where it lies in the ocean. For now age does not matter, I also have the Zoan devil fruit. That explain my appearence right now, it is good to meet all of you." She smile and sits on the deck with her wings folded behind her as she waits to get some food from someone, _"We have a very good wind, for traveling at this rate of speed we are going."_ She thought as the wind her hair to the side, she brushed it away with one of her hands as she tightens her hat down so it was not fly away it was tucked under her goggles, knowing her hat will not fly away that easly.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 22, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Rush glared at the one eyed man, "Leader of the World? And you're afraid of a single martial artists? Sounds about right, you'll fit in with the cowards that currently run the show."
> 
> He then turns his attention to the large man that Duke had directed, "You work for this fool? Difficult to believe, though if you'll stand in my way from beating him to a pulp than I'll simply have to take you down first," he says raising his fists.
> 
> ...



"We sure do seem to be having luck with crew today." Alex looks above to see  their new comrade still falling. "Hey, since we killed most the marines, do you think we can go get some ice cream?" Rex blinks. "I hear marines like ice cream, so i didn't want to go because it would only piss me off if there was no ice cream!" Alex facepalmed. "If this was all about ice cream i'll kill you." "Obviously not! It was about pride! PRIDE FOR ICE CREAM! I MAN MUST HAVE HIS PRIDE AND NEVER FALTER IN THE FACE OF WHAT HE DESIRES!" 

"I'm going to hurt you... I don't know when, i don't know how... But i will hurt you." Alex sights and puts his sword down. "Now then, considering"-THUD! Their new crewmate lands behind them. "Considering we've all just gathered together, i think a plan is in order." "Ice cream plan?" Rex asks. "No... not an ice cream plan...." "Pfff, then screw your plan!" 

"How bout this for a plan, GET SOME DAMN SUPPLIES LIKE YOU FORGOT TO DO WHEN WE SET SAIL!" Alex shouts. "Oi! that was a slight miscalcurextion!"


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 22, 2010)

*Nerra/Neo Pirates/South Blue*

Nerra sat up and smiled when Axel and Hali introduced themselves. She stood up, towering over everyone on the ship. "Umm, I'm Nerra. I'm from Cloudstone island, not far from here. I think Light and Kinzey already know a bit about me. I'm...umm." She blushed slightly, looking down at the other crewmembers. "As you can see, I'm also really tall. I don't have a Devil Fruit, but I'm really strong, and I'm really well-trained when it comes to fighting."

"And I am Daniel Dapper, the ingenius author of such novels as "The Dark Void" and "Further Down The Line". I have some of the books in my bag if any of you are interested. I'll lend them to you." Dapper shouted from Kinzey' head. He wasn't sure yet if Kinzey noticed him or not, but he didn't seem to care either way.
"I've also eaten the Eichi Eichi no Mi. It vastly increased my intellect and, among other things, allowed me to learn and speak any language I wish."



kinzey said:


> *Kinzey “Warmonger” Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Somewhere in the South Blue…*
> 
> Kinzey looked around him; things were getting steadily out of hand. Or rather, out of his hand, which he believed was as bad as getting out of hand at all. Turning to Hali, he said ”All right, Privateer, no need to share yourself; you aren’t going to be here for long anyway”. Then he turned to Axel. This was a real dilemma; this kid had sneaked on his ship, and was acting as if he was a tried and true part of the crew. Stepping forward, Kinzey said ”Alright kid, I don’t know where you get the balls to just decide you’re a member of my crew, but you’re getting the hell out”. He hooked his elbow around the kid’s neck and dragged him to the edge of the boat. Looking down at the water bellow, he ordered ”All right; off you go.



"Oh, captain wait!" Nerra got up and ran over in front of Kinzey, blocking his way. She had just joined the crew and she was already going against her captain. This wasn't good. "Listen,captain Kinzey sir, I know he might have been a little rash, but no more than I was. I can keep an eye on him myself. If he does anything wrong, I'll take responsibility for it myself. She looked down at Axel, giving him a comforting smile, as if she were silently guaranteeing his safety with her around.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Oct 23, 2010)

*Axel, Saisho Island, Neo Reapers Ship*


kinzey said:


> *Kinzey ?Warmonger? Warholic, Neo Reaper Pirates; Somewhere in the South Blue?*
> 
> Kinzey looked around him; things were getting steadily out of hand. Or rather, out of his hand, which he believed was as bad as getting out of hand at all. Turning to Hali, he said ?All right, Privateer, no need to share yourself; you aren?t going to be here for long anyway?. Then he turned to Axel. This was a real dilemma; this kid had sneaked on his ship, and was acting as if he was a tried and true part of the crew. Stepping forward, Kinzey said ?Alright kid, I don?t know where you get the balls to just decide you?re a member of my crew, but you?re getting the hell out?. He hooked his elbow around the kid?s neck and dragged him to the edge of the boat. Looking down at the water bellow, he ordered ?All right; off you go.



Axel's arms flapped around as he was dragged towards the edge of the boat. 
"No, wait...wait!". He tried to struggle free of the pirate.
"I did not sneak on this stupid boat. And I'm not a kid... ". He told him.
He stopped his flapping arms as Nerra asked the pirate to stop.
"She has a point, even though I don't really understand what she's talking about, but a point none the less".
As Nerra smiled at him, it felt comforting to know someone would look after him and he gave a little smile of his own.
"Come on, please..." he looked up at the pirate who still had a hold around his neck. Axel had a slightly sad expression on his face as he thought. _"Shit... I'll never be able to save Radley, get stronger or even be a pirate. I've messed this up"_.
" I need to become a pirate! I need to get stronger to save my master!" a single tear ran down his face before he swiftly wiped it away.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 23, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> *Sauce vs. Rush, Gale Island...*
> 
> Sauce watched, catching his breath as the Bunny Man came out of the bar with his threats and his anger. He wasn't as young as he once was... still, the drifter came to life when he got his first job from his interesting new boss.
> 
> ...



Duke kicks the last of the pirates into a wall, knocking him out. He then turns to Sauce and Rush. He claps as he sees they?re still fighting. ?Oi! Whoever wins this fight can join me as First Mate, while the loser will be the second mate, *TAHAHAHAHAHA*!!!? Rush and Sauce merely look at him before they continue their fight.  Duke looks at a chair and frowns. ?Only a throne is befit for a king!?

He sits down in the chair and its wood warps and changes, until the shape resembles a throne. ?Let the fight continue!? He claps again, with a wide grin spread across his face.

---

?Captain Andres! We?ve got a mission from HQ!? A young marine announces, running into a dark room on the marine ship. He stops in his tracks before he bumps into a huge chair situated at the front. 

A massive man sits in the chair. He snorts and then spits, ?Hmph. MHQ has sent us a mission, eh? Go ahead tell me??

?Fights between pirates have escalated on Gale Island and since we?re the nearest, we have to capture all the pirates?? Andres snorts, again. ?Fine, fine but after this I?m taking a damn nap!? 

Andres stands to his full height, towering over the marine. He accidentally hits his head and growls. ?I?m 18 feet tall, we need a new damn ceiling!?

?C?mon let?s go beat on some pirate ass!?


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 23, 2010)

*"Eliza/ Neo Pirates/South Blue*

Eliza was getting upset but hold in her tears in, _"Pirates do not cry, I been on this boat, still nobody as acknowledge my existence, yet."_ She gets up, finding some food and flying back to the top of the Neo pirates boat. She turns back to her normalself when she reach the top of the ship. Eliza ate whatever she found as she had a flashback.

"Hey Salty, why do people push you around on this ship?" "Because I am a bit soft to you, they do not know how powerful the weather is out there in the ocean" said Salty. A seven year old Eliza was curious about hs answer and the compass he always look like. "I am a navigator, Eliza, it spite a interest in you. Don't worry or care what other think aout you, just do your own thing" Salty said. Eliza shakes out of her flash back, looking down at her crew members _"Nothing will change, I still got to stay postive to continue on with my goals, being the best of the navigator."_ She continue to eat whatever she was eating, not caring what it is.


----------



## Kei (Oct 23, 2010)

"Oh! Are we doing introductions?" Light asked,"My name is Light T. Storm, um, it is nice to meet you all..." Light smiled and bowed at them, she saw that Kinzey was about to drag a kid off board.

"Kinzey..He will probably be of use and everyone here has earned their right to be on board right?" she asked, why she have to have a hot headed captain? She did a face palm..


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 23, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Devil Kings*
> 
> Dante gritted his teeth, "This is just becoming a pain in the ass...I'm not gona' stick around here for a half dead Lt., and some punk and his robot," he said as he scanned the area.
> 
> ...



*Johnny Gold Walker & Canti*

The building is being covered in flames and geysers of pure fire. Johnny was pushed out of the way of the flames by Murkin. "MURKIN! Murkin sacrificed himself for me." He frowned a began to tear up. Canti grabs Johnny's shoulder and pulls him towards a wall. Johnny and Canti do their best to dodge the geysers, but there were so many of them that Johnny was burned by a few of them. Canti had to eventually grab him and run. Canti crushes the wall with his guitar and jumps out the window with Johnny on his shoulder. Right after the jump out, the building collapsed. "Dammit! That bastard got away from us!" Canti began treatment on Johnny. "Arggh! Damn these burns." Canti stabbed him with a painkiller, and finished bandaging him up. "We have to get to my ship!" Canti and Johnny begin running to his ship. "No!" His ship was sunk and all the marines under his control were scattered across the docks. "Damn those Devil pirates! Canti report this. We'll need to return to town to recuperate. Also report that we need a new ship, maybe even a person over us." Canti nodded and began to send the message. "We have to get stronger to fight all the pirates out there." "Message returned. You are now apart of the Forty-Fathoms squad." "Alright, lets go. We need to contact a morgue on this island."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 23, 2010)

*Rush vs Sauce *

Rush stumbled back after taking the hit, this guy was better than he thought but his martial arts wouldn't play second fiddle to anyone...Especially some random drunk of the street.

Due to his disorientation Sauce managed to get his hands on Bertha once again and wasted no time before firing. The tall rabbit man quickly leaned back to avoid one of the explosive rounds and then with a few quick moves he avoided the rest before flying forward.

As he made his dash towards Sauce he heard the one eyed man shout something about the winner of the battle becoming his first mate, "Like I care about that,"  he says before ducking under Sauce's swing of his gun and delivering a kick right to his stomach that sends him flying back and landing on the floor, "I'm just going to beat him so I can kick your ass."

He leaps forward and slams his foot down but Sauce rolls out of the way and then fires Bertha. Rush quickly leans back, the bullets just barely missing him and slamming into the roof, blowing a hole in it. 

Sauce tries to sweep his legs but Rush leaps into the air, Sauce taking this time to get back on his feet, however Rush has already made it back into close range and delivers a punch to his chest.

The gunner takes the blow but grabs hold of his furry hand before he can slide back. He then began to swing him around before releasing him and sending him crashing into the roof.

He then whips out his gun and gets a direct hit on the martial artists while he was stuck in the roof, "And that's that," he says before rubbing his wounds, "But damn could that guy hit..."

"If you liked those," a voice says from the smoke,  "Then you're gona' love this..." Rush dives down from the smoke, flipping and he descends, and finally slamming his leg directly on Sauce's shoulder, causing the floor beneath him to shatter. 

While he stands there, stunned, Rush begins delivering punches before spinning around and delivering a powerful kick that sends Sauce crashing through the wall, "So,"  he turns towards Duke, "Now it's your turn."



SeveredHead4Dead said:


> Everything was a blur, Amelia had joined up with the landing squad (to her surprise the two ranking officers were new to the squad as well), boarded the boat, and made the sign of Oda as she sat down. She kept herself huddled with her knees propped up against her chin as the swift Marine attack boat skimmed over the waves and towards the shore. Over their heads the rumbling explosions of cannon fire lit up the air, and she had to cover her ears just to barely block out the sound.
> 
> As the boat landed, Amelia slowly made her way to shore, the nervousness and uncertainty etched on her face. _Get a hold of yourself girl, you went through worse raising Rose for pete's sake!_ she chastised herself inwardly. One of the Ensign's mentioned something about making sure they all stuck together, which sounded just fine to Amelia. When the Ensign named Sakamarti asked what made them so elite Amelia shrugged and smiled weakly at him.
> 
> ...




Gabriel looks at the scene of the young woman vommiting over the other Ensign and sighs, "Rookies..." soon after several Makaosu agents discover their location and Gabriel readies his daggers, "Once you clean up yourselves I suppose you can begin to take part in the battle..."

He however wastes no time and dashes forward, swiftly swinging his blades, slicing the throats of the criminals. Blood splatters against his black cloak, "You may not be pirates...But you are still staining Oda's world with your crime."

He pierces another man's eyes, "And you will pay..." he says before cutting down another agent.

*With the Devil King Pirates*

The three pirates head towards the docks, the marine base towards their backs, lighten up in flames. As the trio strode through the streets Dante spoted something rather interesting up ahead.

"Is that...A giant panda...?" he questions as the beast takes up a large portion of the rode ahead of them, "Now what could a panda be doing in this shit hole..." he says before approaching the animal.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 23, 2010)

“Tch! I’m disappointed! Guess you’ll be stuck at second mate…” Rush however wastes no time and charges Duke, throwing his right fist, he narrowly dodges as Rush creates a giant crater in the wall behind him. Duke frowns. _That could’ve been me if I didn’t move_, he thinks. 
As Rush throws another punch, Duke sends his body in motion, using his leg to block the kick. He is somewhat surprised by the strength of the fist.

_Best not to get into hand-to-hand with him then_… He pushes off Rush’s arm and flies back, landing on the roof of the building. Rush follows him, by pressing off the ground and jumping. 

“Dammit!” Duke slams his hand into the building, just as Rush nears him and says,* “Animate!”*Rush is about to swing as the building suddenly starts shaking and he loses his balance, falling off.

Two arms push out of the side and picking up its own weight, it manages to stand, two short legs forming at its base. Duke leans his head back and let’s out a loud victorious laugh, “*TAHAHAHAHAHAHA*! Kneel before your captain!” Duke swings his hand and the large animation follows his movement, the arm slamming into Rush.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "We sure do seem to be having luck with crew today." Alex looks above to see  their new comrade still falling. "Hey, since we killed most the marines, do you think we can go get some ice cream?" Rex blinks. "I hear marines like ice cream, so i didn't want to go because it would only piss me off if there was no ice cream!" Alex facepalmed. "If this was all about ice cream i'll kill you." "Obviously not! It was about pride! PRIDE FOR ICE CREAM! I MAN MUST HAVE HIS PRIDE AND NEVER FALTER IN THE FACE OF WHAT HE DESIRES!"
> 
> "I'm going to hurt you... I don't know when, i don't know how... But i will hurt you." Alex sights and puts his sword down. "Now then, considering"-THUD! Their new crewmate lands behind them. "Considering we've all just gathered together, i think a plan is in order." "Ice cream plan?" Rex asks. "No... not an ice cream plan...." "Pfff, then screw your plan!"
> 
> "How bout this for a plan, GET SOME DAMN SUPPLIES LIKE YOU FORGOT TO DO WHEN WE SET SAIL!" Alex shouts. "Oi! that was a slight miscalcurextion!"


*Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates*

"The crew?"he asked to himself looking at the guys,the it means that they were pirates, hopefully they were going to accept him in the crew, but all his thoughts disappeared when he heard the word "ice cream""Are we having Ice cream?"he asked looking at them ad Rex and Alex were "fighting"."How bout this for a plan, GET SOME DAMN SUPPLIES LIKE YOU FORGOT TO DO WHEN WE SET SAIL!" Alex shouts. "Oi! that was a slight miscalcurextion!" he then walked between the two of them and said
"I?ll help to get supplies! but first......I WANT ICE CREAM!!!"Ral shouted wrapping a hand around rex and starting to repeat the word ice cream constantly, even it sounded like a song.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 23, 2010)

*Yotaru island, West Blue*
Rio was utterly surprised with how Tengu was able to "predict" the Marines firing their guns upon the two. If this guy really was psychic, he'd _have_ to join his crew. What could be more awesome than having a psychic on board? But, that still didn't answer the question as to how he was able to sense everything around him. The man claimed to be blind, yet he maneuvered around with skills greater than that of a man with sight. 

"Whoa, that's pretty darn amazing!" Rio said as he watched Tengu heft the large, raggedy blade upon his shoulders and cut down the two Marines that dared challenge him. Rio didn't care whether or not he was blind, this guy was joining his crew. "The 'Blind Demon' eh? This guy isn't half bad!"

_"I wouldn't be looking over there if I were you, criminal!"_ Three Marines said as they charged at Rio with their blades at the ready. "Don't tell me what to do!" Rio rebutted as he prepared to face the soldiers of Justice. The rookie pirate easily weaved through the slashes of the Marine's swords with missing a beat. "My Grandmother has better sword skills than you guys and she's in her grave...." Rio said as he jumped back, standing before the three Marines.

_"Insolent scum!!!"_ The Marines said charging in once more. Rio smirked and closed his eyes. Rio clenched his right fist and closed his eyes for a moment. A weird feeling came about the area that caused the Marines to freeze where they were. Though, one of them continued on anyhow. Rio dodged his sword strike and punched him in the face. The Marine flew back as his eyes rolled in back of his head.

*"Majestic Fist..."* Said Rio as the faint image of the very same fist that hit the Marine before flew from Rio's fist and hit the other two Marines, knocking them out.

"Now that's how it's done!" Rio exclaimed, flashing a thumbs up. He then looked over to where Tengu was located and cupped his hans into a megaphone. "Uhhhh.....hey! I don't know if you can hear me....er....I mean SEE me...but we probably need to get out of here before more of these guys come!" 

"OH AND SORRY ABOUT YOUR HORSE! WE CAN HAVE A FUNERAL FOR HIM!" Rio yelled again.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 23, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> ?Tch! I?m disappointed Sauce! Guess you?ll be stuck at second mate?? Rush however wastes no time and charges Duke, throwing his right fist, he narrowly dodges as Rush creates a giant crater in the wall behind him. Duke frowns. _That could?ve been me if I didn?t move_, he thinks.
> As Rush throws another punch, Duke sends his body in motion, using his leg to block the kick. He is somewhat surprised by the strength of the fist.
> 
> _Best not to get into hand-to-hand with him then_? He pushes off Rush?s arm and flies back, landing on the roof of the building. Rush follows him, by pressing off the ground and jumping.
> ...



The bunny shoots through the air like a rocket before crashing through the walls of another building. Rush quickly shakes it off, it had been a rough day...He had been into a giant bar fight, almost blown up, into another bar fight with someone that could actually hold his own, and then pimp smacked by a building...

"The hell with this..." he says getting to his feet and heading out the door, "Afraid to take me with your own two hands! Fine!" he raises his fists, "I'll take you down with mine."

He leaps forward, avoiding a punch from the building before sliding under the building. He kicks at one of the legs, destroying it, and then leaps up and slams his fist into the floor, getting himself inside before it crashed down from being unbalanced.

He shakily stood inside of the structure before using his large rabbit ears to hear the fool's voice from above, "Got you..." he shoots upwards and kicks a hole through the roof, and on the other side of that roof was Duke, who recieved a furry foot to the chin. 

As the one eyed pirate flew back Rush landed on the roof, "Now is that a way for a first mate to treat his captain!" he shouts, controlling the buildings arms to go to crush Rush as he flies back.

Rush braces himself and catches the hands, pushing from between them before they slam together with him in the middle. He struggles to keep them from him but he knows he won't hold up for long.

He slowly bends his knees and then flies into the air, narrowly avoiding being crushed. He spins in the air before slamming down and kicking one of the building's hands off of its arm, "Is this the best you've got..."Captain?""


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Yotaru island, West Blue*
> Rio was utterly surprised with how Tengu was able to "predict" the Marines firing their guns upon the two. If this guy really was psychic, he'd _have_ to join his crew. What could be more awesome than having a psychic on board? But, that still didn't answer the question as to how he was able to sense everything around him. The man claimed to be blind, yet he maneuvered around with skills greater than that of a man with sight.
> 
> "Whoa, that's pretty darn amazing!" Rio said as he watched Tengu heft the large, raggedy blade upon his shoulders and cut down the two Marines that dared challenge him. Rio didn't care whether or not he was blind, this guy was joining his crew. "The 'Blind Demon' eh? This guy isn't half bad!"
> ...



Tengu looked towards Rio's direction, keeping his head downcast. _Why did he have to speak so loud?_ Tengu wondered. At least the man had skills. Tengu had sensed the subtle vibrations in the air from Rio's punches. 

Tengu shook his head slowly, "Correction you owe me a new horse as well," he told Rio. From behind Tengu a Marine charged at him with a cutlass drawn and ready to slash. 

Rio's eyes widened and he pointed behind Tengu, even though Tengu couldn't see the gesture anymore then he could see the sun or the stars.  "Oi! Behind y-!"

Before Rio could even finish speaking however, Tengu spun around with whip fast speed, swinging his giant buster blade in a whirling motion. In an eye blink he slashed the Marine cleanly across the midsection. The motion was so fast not even a drop of blood stained the blade of Tengu's buster sword. "Yeah we should leave..." Tengu muttered as the Marine crumpled face first to the ground.

"To the harbor!!" Tengu yelled as he strapped his sword to his back and took off, sprinting down the street. "Follow me!" 

Rio shook his head with a confused face as Tengu began to run off. "HEY!!" he screamed at the blind swordsman. Tengu broke to a halt and turned around. "What?" 

Rio pointed in the opposite direction. "The harbor is *that* way!" he said in an obvious tone. 

"Oh..." Tengu mumbled, and then coughed nervously. This is why he had a seeing eye horse to begin with. "I knew that!"

Rio rolled his eyes and quickly made a run for it, punching away a Marine who tried to get in his way. Tengu followed close behind, following Rio's scent and the vibrations of his footfalls. "I hope you have a boat," he told Rio.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 24, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gabriel looks at the scene of the young woman vommiting over the other Ensign and sighs, "Rookies..." soon after several Makaosu agents discover their location and Gabriel readies his daggers, "Once you clean up yourselves I suppose you can begin to take part in the battle..."
> 
> He however wastes no time and dashes forward, swiftly swinging his blades, slicing the throats of the criminals. Blood splatters against his black cloak, "You may not be pirates...But you are still staining Oda's world with your crime."
> 
> He pierces another man's eyes, "And you will pay..." he says before cutting down another agent.



Amelia wiped her mouth with her right sleeve. "Sorry sir," she told Ensign Prince apologetically. She was so red faced with embarrassment that she didn't even dare look him in the eyes. Talk about making a bad first impression. Amelia didn't even wait for Prince to respond however. She needed to redeem herself. As the oncoming Makaosu agents moved in on her, she found the perfect opportunity. 

_You're an Armstrong!_ she reminded her self inwardly. Over twelve generations of noble Marines stretching back almost to the creation of the World Government itself, including four Vice Admirals, two Admirals, a Fleet Admiral, and now her, just little old Amelia.

Amelia roared as she charged two hostiles. One of them took aim at her with a pistol, but Amelia spun around and kicked the pistol out of the man's grasp. As she came back around she swung her cutlass in a downward arc and sliced the man's chest open vertically. Before she could react however, the other hostile tackled her from the side. They both went tumbling to the ground, rolling over each other in a battle for control. The hostile managed to get top position over her and slapped away Amelia's cutlass. He drew a dagger and stabbed towards her throat with reckless abandon. At the last second Amelia parried the dagger thrust with her right hand, drawing her own dagger with her left hand. Suddenly the hostile's eyes bugged out and he spasmed violently before falling over onto his side with Amelia's dagger sticking out of his stomach. Amelia quickly got back to her feet and grimly pulled the dagger out of the man's stomach, wiping the stained blade on the grass.  

She looked down at him with eyes of pity, breathing heavily and feeling her heart racing a mile a minute. "I'm sorry," she mumbled, before running off to back up Gabriel and Prince who had finished off the remaining Makaosu. Up ahead was a winding road that lead through the forest, at the end of which was the island chief's compound, where he was currently being held hostage. 

_Island Chief's Compound..._
The island chief's compound was an opulent multistory mansion located in a large clearing within the forest. It had high walls surrounding it on all sides that looked onto vast manicured lawns. 

"I told you this wouldn't work!!" snarled a tall and fierce woman who's eyes glittered a pale blue. She had long raven dark hair and had the haughty demeanor of one who thought highly of herself. 

*Eris
Ex-Amazon Lily Warrior 
Makaosu Agent 
Armadas  *

"Relax babe we knew this might happen," responded a shorter man. He had a wiry but lean build, and there was an expression of supreme confidence on his face. "The Marines can't do shit. They'll pay the ransom like they always do." 

*Yorky
Makaosu Agent
Armadas *

Eris pointed out the window where dark plumes of smoke and fire could be seen in the distance coming from the harbor. The thunderous sounds of cannon and gun fire could be heard from even their position. "Do they seem like the type of Marines who will just pay a ransom?" Eris demanded. "No I don't think so!" 

Yorky shook his head and chuckled. "Babe, we've got the upper hand. We're the fuckin Makaosu. Now just let me handle this. Once we get the 20 mil, Darver will give us a promotion for sure!"  

"Darver doesn't even know we're here!" Eris retorted, reflexively massaging the ivory hilt of a very vicious looking curved sword strapped to her hilt. "That's the point babe. It'll show Darver that we've got initiative. He's a man who can appreciate initiative in his subordinates," Yorky responded with an unworried face. In his mind he was already envisioning the mysterious and enigmatic leader giving him his promotion. Suddenly Eris drew her curved blade and began to stride towards Yorky, her eyes full of wrath. "Call me babe one more time and I'm going to ram this sword up your a-" 

*"Boss, Marines are coming up this way!"* a deep rumbling voice suddenly interjected. Eris stopped in her tracks and stared at the giant armor wearing behemoth that appeared before them. He held the bound and gagged island chief over his massive right shoulder. *"What should we do?"* the armored hulk asked Yorky.  

*Rocko
Makaosu Agent
Armadas *

Yorky narrowed his eyes and smiled deviously. "You and..." He gestured towards Eris. "..*babe*, go out and meet them. I'll stay here and keep our little rich friend company." Rocko dropped the island chief onto the floor like a sack of potatoes and obediently headed towards the door. Meanwhile Eris shot daggers at Yorky with her cold hard stare, before heading off behind Rocko. Yorky rolled his eyes and sighed. Good help was so hard to find these days. He knelt before the island chief and drew a dagger from his belt, waving it menacingly back and forth in front of the frightened man eyes. "I think I'll double the ransom, you're good for it right?"  he asked with a smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates*
> 
> "The crew?"he asked to himself looking at the guys,the it means that they were pirates, hopefully they were going to accept him in the crew, but all his thoughts disappeared when he heard the word "ice cream""Are we having Ice cream?"he asked looking at them ad Rex and Alex were "fighting"."How bout this for a plan, GET SOME DAMN SUPPLIES LIKE YOU FORGOT TO DO WHEN WE SET SAIL!" Alex shouts. "Oi! that was a slight miscalcurextion!" he then walked between the two of them and said
> "I?ll help to get supplies! but first......I WANT ICE CREAM!!!"Ral shouted wrapping a hand around rex and starting to repeat the word ice cream constantly, even it sounded like a song.



Alex rubbed the back of his head and sighed. "Idiots will be idiots."  Rex smirks. "Then, as captain, i declare... my cloak to be missing..." Rex looked around. "Where's my cloak!?" Alex facepalms and lets out another sigh. "Right here." Taking out the green cloak from behind him, Alex hands it over to his idiot brother. "Thank you." Rex throws the cloak back on. "Alright! TIME TO GET SOME ICE CREAM!!!" Rex shouts, proud of himself.

East Blue- The Golden Snake-


"ATTENTION Crew of the Golden Snake! There has been an attack on a marine base near your location! Please Respond!" Jinto let out a sigh, his feet were propped up on his desk, he himself leaning back in his chair with his hat covering his eyes. "Hmm...." He reached over and picked up the receiver from the Denden mushi. "Shity walk Watcha want?" "Lt. Hazama! This is no time for games!" "Hazama no here! Dis Shity Wak!" "HAZAMA! I HAVE NO TIME FOR PLAYING AROUND! You are lucky you still have a job right now!" Jinto let out a sigh. 

"Geez~ Just tryin to liven up the place~" He whines a bit. "There will be plenty of time for that later! We need you to get to that marine base NOW!" Jinto stood up and fixed his black hat, tossing on a black overcoat as well. "Jinto! Did you hear me!? Respond! JINTO! RESPOND RIGHT NO-"Click~ "Eh~ You're too serious." Jinto rubbed the back of his head and headed out onto the deck of his ship.

Out of all the marines, he was the most different. He didn't wear white at all, instead he wore an all black suit with a gray dress shirt.  "Oi~ Men!" He shouts, walking out of his room. "I have important news!" Clearing his throat. "All female members of the crew must report to my office for an inspection! I believe one of them to be a pirate and must make a thorough analysis to prove that they are not! Also... we gotta head to some marine base due to a pirate attack, but don't worry bout that last one too much!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 24, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice's "Elite Squad"*

Gabriel observed his fellow allies in the battle for justice. The other Ensign seemed capable, though not the most aggressive marine...And the slightly younger one (now that she had finished puking) had gotten into the swing of things and was holding her own.

"Now that we're finished here lets get back to the mission," he says, heading into the forest. He knew that this was a rescue mission, and they didn't have time for fodder bashing. 

After reaching the depths of the forest they spotted something that stood in their path, "More Makaosu Agents I presume..." Gabriel says, drawing his knives.

It was a tall amazon woman as well as a heavily armored agent, "More road blocks getting in the way of Oda's Divine will..." he says, preparing to charge, but then he stops to think, "The hostage isn't present, which means there are more agents up ahead holding him captive."

He reaches into his back pockets, keeping his eyes on the two in front of them, "You two take care of them, I'll go up ahead and rescue the hostage," he says, completely ignoring the fact that he has contradicted his original plan of sticking together.

He draws two egg shaped items with crosses on them, *"Holy Water Grenade,"* he says before throwing it at the two blocking the path. The two grenades explode with a burst of boiling water and steam.

The opponents dive out of the way of the water but the steam provides enough cover for him to vanish from sight and make his way further down the path.

*With the Green Cloak Pirates*

Kris listens to the conversation about cloaks and ice cream before his stomach begins to rumble, "Hmmm, Cloaks...Er Ice cream," he says, scratching his head, confused.

"I wonder if I got a tattoo of ice cream...Would I have an ulimited supply of ice cream!" he shouts excitedly, "WE NEED TO FIND A TATTOO PARLOR IMMEDIATELY!"

He pauses and begins to think, "But that wastes valuable space where I could put combat stuff...OH! I'll get it on my ass! That way when I want ice cream I just have to pull down my pants, I wouldn't use my ass in combat anyway."

Chunhi rubs his head, still recovering from his fall, "Ass Ice Cream? What the hell is wrong with this crew?" Kris glares at him, "THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH ASS ICE CREAM!"

*Raeyr*

He had made his way from the crew a while ago, he needed to find an opponent, or atleast get some training it. But it had been quite a while since he had a real swordsman to fight...

"Bah, this place is full of weaklings...If they're too afraid to dock on a moving island than there's no way they'd be brave enough to face me."

"Enough with the excuses...Find someone to battle!" his blade shouts at him, "Will you shut up! How am I making excuses, there's no one here!"

A man with long hair and a robe lifts up a bounty poster and eyes Raeyr, "Same face, same hair, talking to his sword, yep that's him," he says before stepping forward and drawing his blade, "Demon Blade Raeyr!" he shouts.

"Demon Blade?" Tenmatou questions, "What, I kind of like it," he says with a shrug, "Stop using me to gain yourself foolish nicknames!"

"Whatever...Yeah! What do you want kid," he says scratching his head, "My name is Kyle Tanner, and I'm here to defeat you and bring you in!"

Raeyr shrugs, "You don't look like much of an opponent kid...But I could use a warm up before I get to training," he grips his blade tightly, "Lets go..."

*Arachnophobia..."*

Tyson stands at the front of their large ship as they approach Constance Island, "This is the place..." he says, arms crossed.

The island appears to be baron, no vegetation, no plant life, no people. They dock their ship and the 6 step foot onto the island.

"Are you sure this is the place...Looks fuckin' empty to me."

Tyson glares at his subordinate, "Doubting me Felix...It's never a good idea for a fly to mock a spider..."

Felix gulps, he knows the look on his commander's face means, "So...Maybe I should fly ahead to go scout for pirates...Or any girls left on the island..."

"What was that Felix?" Daniel asks, completely oblivious, "There," Damon says, pointing up ahead to a town letting off smoke in the distance.

"Eliza, get us there, *now*," Eliza holds her arms out, "Yes baby~" she unleashes a swarm of bees that make a platform that Tyson, Damon, Daniel, and herself step onto. Hito and Felix sprout their own wings and follow them as they fly towards the town.

They reach the center of the massive town, though half of it is up in flames. Beneath them pirates, bounty hunters, and other criminals go at each other's throats like mad men, "What a waste...The entire island filled with this trash..."

"You can guess what the plan is...Spread out...And destroy them all," a hole in the platform opens up under Daniel, then Damon, Felix and Hito fly down after them, and finally Tyson leaps down himself, sprouting two more pairs of arms and drawing his knives.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 25, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Devil King Pirates*
> 
> The three pirates head towards the docks, the marine base towards their backs, lighten up in flames. As the trio strode through the streets Dante spoted something rather interesting up ahead.
> 
> "Is that...A giant panda...?" he questions as the beast takes up a large portion of the rode ahead of them, "Now what could a panda be doing in this shit hole..." he says before approaching the animal.



*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"North Blue" - Calm Point*​
Walking a random street on this new island Semmy's paws were in his pockets. And as he finally got rid of yet another small team of marines he could see that this island was no fun at all, but it probably had food on it. And as he walked, slowly becoming more and more hungry and wondering if he should snack on his trusted chunk of bamboo a trio of humans appeared before Semmy.

"*Hm?*"

Lowering his head slightly the shade wearing panda took a look at the guy who just walked up to him. Making several steps forward until he was looking directly at Dante the large animal opened his mouth.

"*Your no Marine right?*"

And there it was, the animal spoke like it was the most normal thing in the world, and to him it was. But him speaking was the move that usually made people scream and yell like crazy. Which was always annoying. But he had to make sure if this guy was no Marine he could go on with his business and find something to eat.



InfIchi said:


> East Blue- The Golden Snake-
> 
> 
> "ATTENTION Crew of the Golden Snake! There has been an attack on a marine base near your location! Please Respond!" Jinto let out a sigh, his feet were propped up on his desk, he himself leaning back in his chair with his hat covering his eyes. "Hmm...." He reached over and picked up the receiver from the Denden mushi. "Shity walk Watcha want?" "Lt. Hazama! This is no time for games!" "Hazama no here! Dis Shity Wak!" "HAZAMA! I HAVE NO TIME FOR PLAYING AROUND! You are lucky you still have a job right now!" Jinto let out a sigh.
> ...



*Pattaya - Golden Snake Marines
"East Blue"*​
This was like his second day here, and already these guys looked like a lot of fun. Had good liquor too, not that he was stealing or anything like that, god forbid. Anyway, on a Marine vessel that was the home of the Golden Snake crew of the Marines, a young black haired boy enjoyed the good weather. Taking a little bit of time from his "break" to work on his tan Pattaya, as he was known, stretched across the main deck as the commanding officer came out. He was also a Lieutenant like Pattaya, although the East Blue native had to admit that because of his antics he was now demoded to Ensign, which sucked balls big time. Mostly because his free time was cut down, and he couldn't snatch the liquor and various other reasons.

"Ow, Jinto-san is out."

The spiky haired Pattaya said standing up as the forecast showed action and inspections. With a big smile on his face the 18 year old started having perverted thoughts instantly, hmmm inspection, maybe he was to "assist" in it, yeah yeah sounded like a plan. Alright he needed a fancy suit like Jihto had, so next destination was the Lt's. private quarters, and he needed a sheet of papers so he looked formal. Smacking his fist on his palm, the young Marine decided, he'd "_*help*_".

"Alright then, maybe I should ask the Lieutenant first... Maybe he has a favorite suit..."

With a quick dash and a leap the Ensign landed near the door of the Lt, and as if he knew that this was a good idea he knocked and waited for a reply. Hell he wouldn't wait, who cared about that etiquette crap, they were both men so he'd tell it like it is. Kicking the door in with a side kick Pattaya stormed the office of the ships commanding officer.

"Sir I wanna assist in the inspection. Please!!!!"

Ow yeah, all he was wearing was a pair of muay thai training shorts with flames on them and the actual reason he was transfered to this crew was so he could learn discipline.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 25, 2010)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Devil King Pirates*​
> Walking a random street on this new island Semmy's paws were in his pockets. And as he finally got rid of yet another small team of marines he could see that this island was no fun at all, but it probably had food on it. And as he walked, slowly becoming more and more hungry and wondering if he should snack on his trusted chunk of bamboo a trio of humans appeared before Semmy.
> 
> "*Hm?*"
> ...



"Sorry Ensign but you see... This job is far too dangerous." Jinto sat the way he always did, legs crossed and perched a top his desk, himself leaning back in his chair. "For, there is an incredible element at work here. One must have perfect and complete discipline! You can not allow your self to be tempted by these women! For... One of them may very well be a pirate... allowing yourself to be sucked in will result in BAM! Immediate death!" He slams his fist into his palm as an example. "So, forgive me Pattaya... for this is something i must do on my own! Protecting the safety of the entire crew at the cost of my own life!" He stood out of his chair, looked high into the air and placed his hand over his chest.

"But do not feel bad or worry or weep, for your Lieutenant does this not for admiration! No! He does this to protect his crew!" Wiping a small tear from his eye with one finger, the Denden mushi begins to ring. "Shity walk whachu want?" "GET YOUR ASS OVER TO THAT ISLAND RIGHT NOW! YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TWENTY MINUTES AGO!" The voice on the other end shouts. "Geeez~ I was preforming an important crew inspection to determine if there were any pirates~" Jinto responds. "You know damn well there are no pirates on your crew! We inspected every one of them before putting Pattaya on there!" 

Jinto shrugged but made no comment. "Do not make me regret giving you this job Lt. Hazama! You're personality is lacking, but you have great potential! Do no waste it with stupid games!" Jinto nodded. "Alright commodore." "Good, now get in gear!" Jinto hung up the line and adjusted his suit. "Alright, All hands." He shouts into a loud speaker. "We're headed towards the nearest marine base Dv12, Also known as Cordella Island Base, There is a new up and coming crew there, not worth much and this is their first assault! The crew doesn't even have a total bounty of 100 thousand, this should be easy pickings!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 25, 2010)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Devil King Pirates*​
> Walking a random street on this new island Semmy's paws were in his pockets. And as he finally got rid of yet another small team of marines he could see that this island was no fun at all, but it probably had food on it. And as he walked, slowly becoming more and more hungry and wondering if he should snack on his trusted chunk of bamboo a trio of humans appeared before Semmy.
> 
> "*Hm?*"
> ...



Dante completely ignores the fact that the panda has started talking as he stares daggers at him, "The second time I've been questioned for being a marine..."

"Unless you want to be fried entirely black I'd forget about me being a marine..." he then looks around and sees a group of downed marines behind the panda.

"You do this Panda?" he says, lighting a cigarette, "If so, I must say I'm impressed. Every considered being a pirate? And eventually ruling a portion of this world. Yes, become my underling and I will repay you handsomely after I conquer this world."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates: Salamander Island*
> 
> 
> Gatrom looked up from the ground as he saw the marines approaching. It seemed as though he and Rose were surrounded. Gatrom tried to stand and place himself in between the marines and Rose, but he was quickly kicked in the back and he hit the ground once again. Covered in scratches and bruises from the failed bubble escape, Gatrom grinned.
> ...





Young Grasshopper said:


> *East Blue*
> Rose and Gatrom, members of the newly formed "Phoenix Pirates" were causing quite the ruckus within town. They were currently fleeing from a group of Marines until they were suddenly stopped and tumbled into a building--a certain building that. held a very dangerous woman within it's illustrious doors. The sign on the building read, *"Heavenly Hands Massage Parlor!"*​
> *THUMP!!!* A man lying on one of the many beds in the massage parlor was brutally knocked off of it by someone crashing into the parlor. The woman standing above him was beautiful, to say in the least. She wore a blue kimono with floral patterns on it and had long, shiny black hair. She placed her hands on her hips as she looked towards the door from where the loud *THUMP!!!* came from. The other masseuse in the room each held a confused expression upon their face.
> 
> ...



Rose shrugged at Gatrom as they both lay on the ground, surrounded by marines. "I'm still new at the whole bubble thing," she told him. It had been only a few months ago since  Rose had eaten the whacked out fruit which had transformed her into a "Bubble Girl." It was a pretty sucky power so far as she was concerned, not nearly as cool as shooting laser beams out of your mouth, or making clouds like her big sis.

Just as the Marines moved in on Rose and Gatrom, suddenly a loud bass thyumping sound erupted out of nowhere. A young man appeared, rapping on a microphone and proceeded to knock away the marines with a series of fancy kicks. After the Marines ran off, Rose got back to her feet and eyed the stranger.  

"I'm Rose," she told him with a smile. "This here is Gatrom, he's in my crew," she said gesturing towards Gatrom. She didn't even know Gatrom's last name but was already debating whether she should make him the first mate or chef (depending on well he cooked). 

"What crew?" Gatrom asked with confusion. He certainly didn't remember joining any crew.    

Before Rose could answer that obviously she was referring to *her* crew (which she didn't have a name for yet and so far only included her), the door to the massage parlor behind them swung open, and an elegant looking lady stepped through. She offered them safe haven and Rose certainly didn't need to be told twice. In the distance the sounds of whistles could be heard coming from almost every street. Rose dashed into the parlor, and apparently Gatrom and Beat were of the same mind as they both followed closely behind. As Ursla shut the door she turned around and smiled at them. Rose smiled back and looked around the parlor.  

"Thanks lady," Rose told Ursla gratefully. "So can I get a massage? I got a sore shoulder," Rose said while flexing her right arm back and forth. 

Meanwhile a gathering group of Marines, double the number from before began to march down the street, sweeping each store in their search for Rose and Gatrom, and drawing closer and closer to the massage parlor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "I quite hope you are finding this experience most enjoyable." Rek said before swallowing another cookie whole.
> 
> "Yeah, yeah, it's the greatest meal of my life whatever." She shoved a spoonful of gelatin down her throat and swallowed it all in one gulp. "So when am I getting paid?"
> 
> ...



Annie quickly tore off the dumb frilly dress she had on and cast it aside, revealing her plain old shirt and jeans which Annie liked just fine. She had had just about enough. Letting Rek's maids put on that stupid dress, and having to play nice during dinner was one thing. The guy was her client after all and it came with the territory sometimes. In fact it actually felt nice to escape the harshness of her life and play pretend for at least a few hours, but then things had suddenly just flipped around to madness again. Now she had to go back into Annie mode and protect this fool from some crazy ass old guy who had apparently escaped from prison. 

"Who the heck was that guy?" Annie asked Rek with a bewildered face. 

Rek didn't answer however, and seemed to be in a panicked state, as he haphazardly stuffed his bag full of personal items. Suddenly Annie appeared in front of Rek and grabbed him roughly by his shirt collar, glaring at him. "Where's my money? This better not be a game," she said intensely. Rek reached into his bag and handed her a thick stack of green bills. "Here, now do your job!" 

While Annie pocketed the money (she didn't need to count it, she could tell just by looking) Rek raced towards a large and ornate looking bookshelf. Without missing a beat he reached for a particularly thick and heavy looking book on the lower shelf and pulled it. The bookshelf shook and made a rumbling sound as it slowly swung open, revealing an inner passageway. Rek began to enter but then stopped short and turned around towards Annie. "What in the world are you doing?" he asked her in an impatient tone. 

Annie was by the door. She reached underneath her shirt and produced a thin gray strip made of a clay looking substance. Embedded into the clay was a tiny metal prod and black sensor.  Annie pressed the clay to the door and rolled her eyes at Rek. "I'm doing my job!" she retorted. Anyone who opened that door would be in for an explosive experience. "You carry C4 in your bra? Why am I not surprised," Rek said with a deadpan expression. "That ain't all I'm packin in there," Annie replied curtly. She followed Rek through the hidden passageway the bookshelf closed behind them. They ran through a dimly lit tunnel which Annie guessed must've been very old. "I left my gear in my room. We need to get it before we go," she told him. 

"I can buy you better weapons to replace them," Rek replied impatiently. 

Annie laughed and shook her head. "You won't find any weapons better then those fella. I built 'em and I ain't leaving 'em," she said firmly. Rek sighed with annoyance and quickly took a sharp turn. "Fine!"  he muttered. 

They emerged through a giant portrait that was located in the hall just outside Annie's room. As they entered the room Annie quickly strapped her thick leather gunbelt around her hips, and grabbed her gear (all neatly packed into one bag). Suddenly a loud explosion shook the mansion. The thundering noise came from where Rek's room was. Annie turned towards Rek and crossed her arms, smirking with veiled satisfaction.  

"So yeah fella, I'd like to get back to dinner now," she said.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 25, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dante completely ignores the fact that the panda has started talking as he stares daggers at him, "The second time I've been questioned for being a marine..."
> 
> "Unless you want to be fried entirely black I'd forget about me being a marine..." he then looks around and sees a group of downed marines behind the panda.
> 
> "You do this Panda?" he says, lighting a cigarette, "If so, I must say I'm impressed. Every considered being a pirate? And eventually ruling a portion of this world. Yes, become my underling and I will repay you handsomely after I conquer this world."



*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"North Blue" - Calm Point*​
Actually the short human had a point, it was pretty offensive asking a pirate if he was a marine. Though this guy was a bit different, the piercing red eyes, the cold and hungry stare. That was a good look, of someone who had guts and would go to any length to get what he desires. And although he gave no reply as Dante made his threat as he got asked if he were the one to defeat those bastards, the giant animal nodded. Putting a paw behind his head as he spoke once more in the process.

"*Indeed I did, ow thank you thank you. I always appreciate a compliment.*"

He said in a respectful tone and smiling, his eyes never showing, in his past he was rarely given compliments for his "handy work", so words like these made the furry animal smile.

"*Ow yeah yeah I'll team up and fight for you.*"

A part of the world sounded like a pretty sweet deal to him, mountains and mountains of food, a panda island with him as the only male, sweet! And the guy didn't seem like he was lying type, the manipulative maybe, but not the lying. If it turns out that he is and he tries to put Semmy into the circus like the last guy did though, he'd just have to eat him too.



InfIchi said:


> "Sorry Ensign but you see... This job is far too dangerous." Jinto sat the way he always did, legs crossed and perched a top his desk, himself leaning back in his chair. "For, there is an incredible element at work here. One must have perfect and complete discipline! You can not allow your self to be tempted by these women! For... One of them may very well be a pirate... allowing yourself to be sucked in will result in BAM! Immediate death!" He slams his fist into his palm as an example. "So, forgive me Pattaya... for this is something i must do on my own! Protecting the safety of the entire crew at the cost of my own life!" He stood out of his chair, looked high into the air and placed his hand over his chest.
> 
> "But do not feel bad or worry or weep, for your Lieutenant does this not for admiration! No! He does this to protect his crew!" Wiping a small tear from his eye with one finger, the Denden mushi begins to ring. "Shity walk whachu want?" "GET YOUR ASS OVER TO THAT ISLAND RIGHT NOW! YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN THERE TWENTY MINUTES AGO!" The voice on the other end shouts. "Geeez~ I was preforming an important crew inspection to determine if there were any pirates~" Jinto responds. "You know damn well there are no pirates on your crew! We inspected every one of them before putting Pattaya on there!"
> 
> Jinto shrugged but made no comment. "Do not make me regret giving you this job Lt. Hazama! You're personality is lacking, but you have great potential! Do no waste it with stupid games!" Jinto nodded. "Alright commodore." "Good, now get in gear!" Jinto hung up the line and adjusted his suit. "Alright, All hands." He shouts into a loud speaker. "We're headed towards the nearest marine base Dv12, Also known as Cordella Island Base, There is a new up and coming crew there, not worth much and this is their first assault! The crew doesn't even have a total bounty of 100 thousand, this should be easy pickings!"



*Pattaya - GS Squad
"East Blue"*​
Pattaya listened to the Lieutenant reply, and he couldn't help but admire the man. With stars in his eyes he listened, and at one point wondered, was it because of selfless acts like these that he was now an Ensign? Jinto said one line that left a particular impact on the young marine, _Protecting the safety of the entire crew at the cost of my own life!_, which only great men said. Really they did, the same exact thing was written on a piece of paper on Jinto's wall. And only a moment later as he nodded along with the words of the Lt. Pattaya replied.

"Thank you sir, I understand, and I too will from this day on... actually make it tomorrow, put my life on the line and defend the name and pride of Marines."

The reason it was tomorrow was because he had to beat up some guy who stole his alcohol once he got on his ship. So yeah, right after that he'd be a good boy. And then the weirdest thing happened as the snail started talking and said that he knew there were no pirates on board, and Jinto seemed a lot like him at that moment, but Pattaya had to confirm it. After Jinto-san gave out the message to everyone and stopped talking the Ensign asked curiously.

"Do you like pancakes???"

It would seem like a very random question to every sane person, but to Pattaya that was the most awesome thing in the world, next to booze, and women. So the Lt better like 'em, or else he was no man. _All great men like women, pancakes and protect their friends._ by Ensign Pattaya.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 25, 2010)

*Calm Point Massacre, Marie...*

"Hehehe, Oh my!!"

Marie hopped and skipped away from falling ceilings and gurgling lava geysers as though she was playing a game of hopscotch. All around her marines were running this way and that, some screaming and moaning in pain from Dante's last devastating attack. 

"GOD, HELP US!" 

One marine whose lower torso lay crushed beneath a block of concrete was at Marie's side. She didn't stop skipping.

"SORRY SIR BUT MY SUGAR WON'T WORK ON YOU! I'M AFRAID YOU WILL DIE SOON, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT? YOU'RE STILL ALIVE NOW SO YOU MAY AS WELL TURN THAT FROWN UPSIDE DOWN! LEAVE THE WORLD WITH A HAPPY THOUGHT IN YOUR HEART!" 

"WHAT?!? GET BAAACC----AHHHHH!!" 

A flaming piece of ceiling crushed him as the Sunshine Missionary hummed a surprisingly chipper tune for his passing. Sweetie Islanders like her didn't believe in mourning for the dead. No point in the heart being blue about things it can't change.

Marie slid down the floor she was walking on as it slanted from the base's collapse like a stone avalanche. 

"WEEEEEEEEE!!!" 

She slid right through a window, shattering the glass before she landed quite skillfully on her feet outside of the burning base. Tiny splashes of blood covered her body from the glass. 

"Well, I do believe that hurdle gave me a few boo boo's. Hehe." 

She stared at the tiny, flaming marine base with a tilted head. 

"My my my. Whoever did this must have been one NAUGHTY man. Such a man would need my warm love and sunshine more then any common Low-land dweller in this town. Furthermore..." 

A pink bubble surrounded by gooey pies and fluffy slices of cake appeared right above her head. In the middle of the pink bubble was a brilliant silver tiara accentuated by a plum-shaped ruby in the center. 

Marie's eyes become stars. 

"Converting such a nasty wasty would no doubt earn me the honor of my very own SUGAR PLUM TIARA! MMMMMM, I can practically taste the victory even now! O, I simply MUST find this naughty man! I must must must..."

Marie's bright blue eyes fell on 3 beastly-looking gentlemen and..... 

"Oh-oh my...."

Suddenly the blonde's lips quivered as she became suddenly weak in the knees. She tried to talk but moans not too far from orgasmic came out. 

"P-pa-pa-PANDA!!"

Without regard for her own safety Marie ran past the 3 murderers and locked her arms around what was simply the cutest thing she had ever seen in her life! 

Semmy began to roar and flail wildly but Marie wouldn't let go. 

"I'M GOING TO LOCK YOU AWAY, YOU TOO-CUTE PANDA MAN! I'M GOING TO LOCK YOU AWAY AND LOVE YOU UNTIL YOU'RE ALL MINE AND TH-THEN I'LL-"

And then there was sudden silence. After a few moments the others realized that Marie had passed out. Foam was coming from her open mouth.

"She's unconscious yet she still won't let him go." Kuomori said with a sweatdrop. 

One at a time the three killing machines tried to pry the KO'ed Marie from Semmy's huge belly but she wouldn't budge. 

"We'll deal with this idiot later. For now we set sail." Dante commanded. 

The five of them began to make their way to the ship and away from the slaughter.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 25, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Pattaya listened to the Lieutenant reply, and he couldn't help but admire the man. With stars in his eyes he listened, and at one point wondered, was it because of selfless acts like these that he was now an Ensign? Jinto said one line that left a particular impact on the young marine, _Protecting the safety of the entire crew at the cost of my own life!_, which only great men said. Really they did, the same exact thing was written on a piece of paper on Jinto's wall. And only a moment later as he nodded along with the words of the Lt. Pattaya replied.
> 
> "Thank you sir, I understand, and I too will from this day on... actually make it tomorrow, put my life on the line and defend the name and pride of Marines."
> 
> ...




"Pancakes?" Jinto looked at the ensign curiously. "Hmmm..." He placed his hands behind his back and began to walk out of the office. "Pancakes... Are the breakfast of champions." He responds before walking out the door. "Alright men! We should probably be close to the island by now right!" He shouts. "We've got another hour Lt.!" The helmsman shouts back. "Ugh! I'm going to die of boredom!" Jinto shouts, adjusting his hat. "Find me something to shoot at, I'm bored!" 

Green Cloaks-

A small Icecream shop with all the green cloaks. "Ah icecream!" Rex looks proud of himself with an icecream cone forty scoops high. "Alright, Can we PLEASE come up with a plan now? We've killed a lot of marines, that wont look good on us." Rex merely keeps licking the ice cream, happy as a clam. "Alright, you get the supplies then!" Rex orders. "Great, I'll take over that responsibility, you try and not cause anymore trouble alright?" Rex nods and licks the ice cream more. "Geez......" Alex places his sword on his back. "Alright, i'll make sure we've got enough to get to the next island!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2010)

*Prince*

The girl threw up on his shoes.

He had liked those shoes. He sighed and rolled his eyes, kicking them off. "No, don't apologize, it wasn't like they were important or anything," He said, giving his shoes one last look before bounding off towards the fight.

Gabriel was already there, blathering some more Oda crap and chucking water balloons. Prince sighed, raising his hand. "Volcanic Spray," he muttered, and a cone of ash shot from his palm, burning one of the fodder that came near him. Another had managed to dodge the blast, but Prince blocked his strike with his own sword and thrust, cutting the man straight through the chest. "Boo-ya! Come and get a little Prince, muthafuckas!

Two more fodder charged him and he held up his hand again, gathering his will. "Ash Bullet." A tiny cluster of ash shot forward and hit one of the fodder in the shoulder, sending him stumbling back. His partner kept running but Prince slashed across his chest and buried his blade into the man's neck. Another slice took care of the first fodder, dropping him to the floor. "God, I'm good. Wouldn't you agree?" He asked nobody in particular.

*Kent*

Kent was not having a good time at the store. 

"Kent!" Brie shouted, pushing through the crowd. "Face. Your. Punishment!"

"I. Don't. Wanna!" Kent shouted, leaping over the heads of startled onlookers. "Five. More. Minutes!"

"You can't run forever! Just give up and I won't have to hurt you!"

Kent narrowed his eyes. 

_Hurt him_? She thought she could hurt _him_?

"Oh, it is _so_ on," Kent snarled, cracking his knuckles. "You wanna play bitch? Let's play!" Brie nodded and charged forward, slashing her sword down at Kent. He countered with his armored hand, spinning around and backhanding her so hard she flew through the air and skidded across the ground. "Soru!" He shot forward, slamming his fist down, but she rolled out of the way and slashed across his stomach, drawing a ling shallow cut. Kent tsked and punched her in the gut, stepping forward with steady determination. 

Brie stepped forward as well, launching a flurry of blows. Some of them got through Kent's defenses, and he twitched as more blood sprayed. "Fight me seriously dammit! Use your inner spirit!"

Kent smirked. "Oh I wouldn't want to hurt you..."

Brie screamed and launched attacks with a renewed vigor, forcing Kent to actually retreat at a steady pace. "Alright!" He said finally, his eyes flashing red as energy began to crackle around his body. "You want some of this?!"

"Well it's about damn time..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2010)

SeveredHead4Dead said:


> Tengu looked towards Rio's direction, keeping his head downcast. _Why did he have to speak so loud?_ Tengu wondered. At least the man had skills. Tengu had sensed the subtle vibrations in the air from Rio's punches.
> 
> Tengu shook his head slowly, "Correction you owe me a new horse as well," he told Rio. From behind Tengu a Marine charged at him with a cutlass drawn and ready to slash.
> 
> ...



Tex watched the fight with concealed interest. Of course, it wasn't hard to conceal things when you were wearing a helmet with a tinted visor, but she still struggled to keep her face neutral. Who knew if there was someone in the crowd that could see through the helmet? Better safe than sorry.

She had to admit thought, the guys were good. Really good. Maybe even Freelancer level talent, if the genetics were right. But that was the tricky part wasn't it? The genetics.

_You're a very...special girl Beth._

She shook her head and concentrated. She didn't need that right now. Not at all. The two men had begun to run away, and she had a decision to make. On one hand, she really didn't want to attract attention to herself. On the other, two people like that might be able to shield her from Project Freelancer...exactly what she needed.

She made her decision.

Pushing people out of the way, she began to pursue the two men. 

"Hey! Where are you going!" A marine shouted, raising his rifle. Tex didn't even slow down. 

"Freelancer Agent RR22! I'm in pursuit! Back down marines, this is my chase now!" Several of the marines stopped, scowling, but some that hadn't heard her kept up the chase. Tex shook her head and began sprinted after the two men.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 25, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Taskforce Absolute Justice's "Elite Squad"*
> 
> Gabriel observed his fellow allies in the battle for justice. The other Ensign seemed capable, though not the most aggressive marine...And the slightly younger one (now that she had finished puking) had gotten into the swing of things and was holding her own.
> 
> ...



As soon as the path was engulfed with a veil of steam thanks to Gabriel's bomb, Amelia charged through, trying to make her way past the two Makasou agents undetected. However a fast moving figure appeared in front of her, emitting a howling war cry. A second later the highly polished steel blade of a curved sword sliced downward through the dissipating steam and towards her face. Amelia swung around her own cutlass and blocked the attack, the two blades emitting a loud clanging sound as they collided. The figure moved fast however and before Amelia could react a front kick flew out of the steam and connected with her midsection, blasting Amelia backwards onto her back. 

The kick was powerful and almost knocked the wind out of Amelia, but she instinctively snap rolled back to her feet and into a crouched defensive posture (her kid sister Rose could kick far harder and Amelia had certainly felt them during their sparring sessions back home). The steam quickly dematerialized and the tall woman stepped before her, brandishing the curved sword. She looked down at Amelia with a proud and fierce stare, full of intensity. "Little girls do not belong on the battlefield," she said with a haughty laugh.  

Amelia nodded slowly. "I agree, let me know when you find one," she said, before charging and clashing swords with the Amazon. 
_
At the village chief's mansion..._
Gabriel stealthily made his way through a side door of the compound, easily taking out the sentries posted there. As he made his way into a grand living room he stopped short. Over in the corner sat Yorky, the Makaosu agent. He had a smile on his face and didn't appear worried at all. Beside him on the hardwood polished floor lay the village chief, bound and gagged. However what Gabriel focused on was the explosive vest that was strapped to the village chief. 

Yorky laughed shrilly and opened up his right palm, revealing a small trigger like device. "So here's how it'll go down. You're gonna order your Marine buttbuddies to withdraw, and then you're gonna get me my 40 Million."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 25, 2010)

*Devil King Pirates*

The four...Well now forcably five...Made their way through the town and approached the docks. Suddenly townspeople rushed towards the pirates, hope filling their eyes, "Y-you wonderful people saved us!" 

Dante gives them a suspcious look, "Those bastards have been controlling us for so long! And there was nothing we could do about it! But you and your allies came and saved us!" 

Dante closed his eyes and couldn't help but grin for a moment, before kicking the groveling fool square in the jaw and sending him crashing into a building, "Saved you? Why the hell would I waste my time!"

They shakily stared at him, unsure of what was going on, "I saw a marine base and I couldn't help but come to destroy it, it's that simple really. I suppose you are reaping the benefits of my urge for destruction though that just doesn't seem fair, does it?"

"W-what do you mean?!"

"Well, you people haven't done a damn thing to earn your freedom. Weaklings, all of you. You've been cowering in fear for who knows how long! From these pathetic marines! It's disgusting, truly vile," he walks up towards one of the buildings and places his hand on it, "You should have faced those bastards yourselves," he says before unleashing flames from his palm that engulf the building, "But instead you waited and waited for a hero to rescue you from your peril! How sad!" he shouts, sprouting red bat wings from his back and shooting into the air.

"I'm afraid you'll need to look elsewhere for your savior. The only one here is your future ruler..." he says before unleashing a large blaze of fire that engulfs a portion of the town and quickly begins to spread towards the rest.

"Why!!!"

"We weren't strong enough!"

"We were better off with those damn marines!"

Screams and chaos fill the air as they run around like headless chicken. Dante pays them no mind as he lands and retracts his wings, "We'll be leaving now," he says, heading to their boat.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 26, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> A small Icecream shop with all the green cloaks. "Ah icecream!" Rex looks proud of himself with an icecream cone forty scoops high. "Alright, Can we PLEASE come up with a plan now? We've killed a lot of marines, that wont look good on us." Rex merely keeps licking the ice cream, happy as a clam. "Alright, you get the supplies then!" Rex orders. "Great, I'll take over that responsibility, you try and not cause anymore trouble alright?" Rex nods and licks the ice cream more. "Geez......" Alex places his sword on his back. "Alright, i'll make sure we've got enough to get to the next island!"


*Green Cloaks*

Chunhi is eating some vanilla ice cream when he looks at Rex and Alex, "Do you mind if I go help in buying the supplies?  I know how to cook some food and I can mix any alcoholic beverage."

Alex looks at Chunhi, "Sure kid, let's go."

-Few Minutes Later-

Alex and Chunhi are in the market looking at food, "Let's just get some meat, veggies, alcohol, and fresh water."

Chunhi looks over some alcohols and points at a couple of bottles, "We should get those ones, they're gonna taste the best."

Alex shrugged his shoulders, "Whatever kid.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 26, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Pancakes?" Jinto looked at the ensign curiously. "Hmmm..." He placed his hands behind his back and began to walk out of the office. "Pancakes... Are the breakfast of champions." He responds before walking out the door. "Alright men! We should probably be close to the island by now right!" He shouts. "We've got another hour Lt.!" The helmsman shouts back. "Ugh! I'm going to die of boredom!" Jinto shouts, adjusting his hat. "Find me something to shoot at, I'm bored!"



*Pattaya - GS Squad
"East Blue"*​ 
Standing near Jinto as he gave his reply regarding pancakes Pattaya knew it, this was the crew for him. Speaking of pancakes he was kind of hungry. And just as Jinto demanded a target to shoot at Pattaya curiously offered a pinata. Where he got it from? It was an unimportant detail. What was important was that it was filled with chocolate and ice cream. And conveniently a canon was put right next to Pattaya, so you didn't have to be a scientist to figure out what the Ensign had in mind. Only thing they needed was a canon ball.

"I'll throw it and you shoot, ok? Apapapa!"

This sounded like fun, and a lot of cleaning for the crew, but screw it, it was a pinata, and letting it go to waste was a sin.

"Whenever your ready Jinto-san!"

Flexing his arm the black haired young man prepared to launch the with sweets filled pinata into the air for Jinto to shoot down. The island better come soon or the next pass time activity might damage the ship. Not like this couldn't, but it was kind of unlikely...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Amelia vs. Eris...*
Amelia and Eris exchanged a flurry of swordstrokes, the rookie lady Marine vs the seasoned Amazon warrior. "You have _some_ skill at least," Eris remarked arrogantly as she parried Amelia's cutlass, suddenly twisting around her curved blade in a whirl of speed, causing Amelia's cutlass to fly out of her grip. "Crap!" Amelia exclaimed with a surprised face. 

*"Panther's Roar!" * Eris howled as she swung her sword downwards over the shorter Amelia, the silver blade glowing with an ebony sheen.  

Amelia spun around and barely sidestepped the downward slash in time, feeling the blade fly less then an inch past her face. Her eyes widened as she saw Eris's blade cleave the ground with enough force to create a gaping scar. In her mind she pictured her head being cracked open instead of the ground, and felt a paralyzing fear come upon her. "So easily distracted young pup?" Eris cried. She charged Amelia in a burst of speed and launched a spinning kick that connected with Amelia's chest. *"Cobra's Bite!"* Amelia flew backwards and slammed into a nearby tree with tremendous force, causing it to shudder violently and rain leaves all around her. Amelia crumpled to the ground in a dazed heap. She shook her head trying to clear her senses, but still had enough wits to register Eris appearing above with her sword extended high over her head, moving in for the killing stroke. It was then that Amelia realized she'd have to use that power.  

_3 years ago...
Amelia moved with the momentum of Rose's punch, nimbly grabbing her younger sister's arm and throwing the girl over her shoulder. Rose landed on her back, the impact shaking the blue training mat they were sparring on. However Rose quickly sprung back to a crouching position and smirked at Amelia. "You always flip me around or dodge when I throw a punch, but you never block."

Amelia chuckled as she offered Rose her hand. "Because you punch *really* hard." Rose took Amelia's hand and looked up thoughtfully at her sister. "You could just block with your power ya know. I wish I had a cool power like that," Rose said glumly.  

"Honestly I would rather be able to swim again," Amelia replied with a slight frown as she looked at the shimmering coastline in the distance. *WHAP!* Without warning Rose smacked Amelia behind her head. "Gotcha!" she said with a laugh, before sprinting away with Amelia hot on her heels. _

_Right now..._
*"Gorgon's Divide!" * Eris snarled with intensity as she descended over the downed Amelia, and swung her curved sword with enough force to easily cut through rock. Amelia raised her palms upwards to meet the curved blade and suddenly a column of gray clouds shot out of her hands and formed a protective barrier over her head. Eris's sword sliced into the thick cloudy barrier but was halted midway through. 

"What is this devilry?!" Eris cried. She tried to retract her blade from the cloud but couldn't. It was as if the sword was stuck in quicksand. Amelia stood up, her arms embedded within the swirling cloud barrier. *"Cloud Clutch!"* The cloud sucked in Eris's sword like a vacuum and expanded around the Amazon, engulfing her from all sides. Eris nimbly shot upwards and leaped over the clouds, narrowly avoiding being caught. She landed several meters away on an overhanging tree branch, her arrogant expression now replaced with uncertainty. "Devil Fruit user," she said with hatred, and spat on the ground. 

"Now you know who you're dealing with," Amelia remarked, as the gray clouds circled over her head in a menacing fashion, flowing out of her palms like writhing snakes.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral,The Green Cloak Pirates*

He was enjoying his ice cream, it looked good, the flavor was good,"This is great, who would imagine that I would find a crew in here?" he said finishing his icecream, but not noticing about it, then when he was about to lick it again he didn´t touch anything, he started look for it under his feet first, then under Rex, then under some tables only saying"Where is it?, Where is it?", then something crossed his mind as his flames started to surround him..."OK BASTARDS, WHO THE HELL TOOK MY ICE CREAM!!!!???"he asked aloud, scaring some people specially because his eyes combined with the fire around him made him look like a demon,*"Hey that  brat is crazy!"*a man said starting to run as the other clients started to run away, some of them calling for some marines to calm down the guy.

when the marines arrived he saw them, and said"I knew it! you are the ones who took my ice cream!"Ral ran towards them*"HEY kid, I don´t know what are ya talking about but..."*the guy was interrupted by a punch in his face, actually it was quite of a fun scene, then rising his open hand to the other marine he said"pay for it"asking for money to buy his next ice cream.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt. Zane Garrick casually sat atop a pile of dead bodies (some of whom were his own men) amid the ruined deck of the Makaosu ship, smoking a cigar with relish. In the distance he could see the other Makaosu ship being blown to smithereens by the *Dark Justice*. Garrick smiled, it was a good day for justice, even if he did lose quite a few of his men. A saying his dear old mother was fond of suddenly came to him, _you had to crack a few eggs to make an omelette_. He couldn't agree more.  

One of Garrick's subordinates walked over to him and saluted. "All the hostiles have been neutralized sir," he said in a businesslike tone. 

Garrick nodded and blew a smoke ring into the air. "What about those fuckers I sent to deal with the hostage situation?" he grumbled. Garrick had called them his "Elite Squad" but the truth was that he really didn't expect them to succeed. This was a test he fully expected them to fail, and he secretly hoped that the Fleet Admiral's niece would come back in a body bag. 

"They've engaged the Makaosu and are currently in battle," he said. 

Garrick raised a surprised eyebrow. He didn't expect them to make it so far. If this was the case then he needed to make sure they got the fucking message. "Give me the snail," he said in a gruff voice. The subordinate quickly handed Garrick a silver den den mushi which was connected to the personal den den mushi's of every officer in his squad. They were wired to activate automatically when Garrick issued an order. 

Garrick pressed the snail to his mouth and spoke up in a loud and authoritative voice. *"This is Lt. Zane Garrick to my elite squad. Just in case you didn't get the fuckin memo, we don't negotiate with terrorists, or make deals with them. Kill those Makaosu fucks by any means possible, I don't care what you have to do. YOU HEAR ME!?! ABSOLUTE JUSTICE DOESN'T COMPROMISE! KILL THEM ALL!!" *

Garrick turned off the snail and tossed it to his subordinate. He didn't care about the life of the village chief, or any fucking hostages. Evil had to be eradicated by any means necessary, and if a few eggs had to be broken then so be it. If his so-callled elite squad couldn't handle such a simple and noble concept then he'd be going over there personally. Until then he'd just sit right where he was and enjoy the sights of the flames and mangled bodies. 

_With Gabriel and Yorky..._
Yorky's jaw dropped as he heard the loud and booming voice that suddenly erupted from the baby den den mushi strapped to Gabriel's wrist. The voice and the man behind it sounded insane. Yorky thought he'd be dealing with your run of the mill Marines who appreciated the art of negotiation, but this, well this was an entirely different animal. 

Suddenly Yorky stood up from his chair in a blur and ran off the down the hall. He pressed the trigger connected to the Village Chief's bomb vest and suddenly a timer lit up reading ten seconds. 

"LATER MARINE!!!" Yorky snarled.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 26, 2010)

*With Gabriel*

Gabriel looked at the agent with an unemotional look on his face, he had pulled out a desperate card, going right towards threatening his hostage before he even engaged Gabriel and discovered his weakness in comparison.

"I'm afraid that I cannot risk the safety of all of the people that such a corrupt bastard like yourself would hurt for this one man's life," he says spinning his knives around.

Though before he got the change to go for the kill, the blasting voice of his commander came from his Den Den Mushi, "As if I needed the reminder," he says with a roll of the eyes.

Though the Makaosu Agent catches him by suprise as he activates the bomb vest and rushes off, "Damn," he says rushing forward towards the hostage.

With a few quick slices he removes the vest from him, though he assumes that the explosion from the blast will be much too large for them to avoid. He takes a deep breath as he clicks his heels together. As he does he shoots into the sky, being propelled by his boots. 

He watches the clock as it ticks down.

5...

4...

3...

2...

Now high in the sky he chucks the bomb vest into the air and quickly makes a 180 back towards the ground.

BOOM! 

The loud explosion fills the air, and though he managed to distance himself at the last second he still gets caught up in the force and begins to shoot towards the ground. After a quick moment he manages to adjust his flight pattern and fly towards the Makaosu Agent as he scurries away.

He swoops down, stabbing his knives into Yorky's back. He skids along on top of the criminal, "Present anymore struggle and I'll be forced to take your life under the name of Oda..."

*Arachnophobia...*

Tyson crashes among the chaos of the battling pirates, "Who the hell is that!" they all stop their waring to eye the Lt, "It doesn't matter," he says, arms crossed, "As you'll be dead soon enough anyway."

Four more arms sprout from his sides and fire webs from each of their wrists. After they wrap around a few pirates he pulls them towards him. With his two remaining arms he draws two of his knives and slices them as they fly over him.

He then draws the remaining knives and leaps into the fray, *"Spider's Fury!"* unable to keep up with the speed of his arms they are easily cut down.

Damon looks around at the various pirates, and then eyes his commander slicing them to pieces, "I'll be doing the cutting around here," he says, transforming his arms into large blades before dashing forward through the masses. As he reaches the end cuts form on their chests, bursting out with blood.

As their comrades and enemies were cut down a group of pirates had joined together to surround Daniel, "Lets take out the big guy...He don't look so tough," they all ready their weapons and Daniel simply sighs as he draws his giant hammer, "You've left me with no other choice," he says gripping it tightly, *"Blind Hammer Spin!"* he says spinning around with his eyes closed, slamming his hammer into anyone that comes within range.

As his comrades take down the pirates Felix scans the area, "There...There...There aren't any woman...ON THIS ENTIRE ISLAND!" he shouts, falling to his knees in defeat, "Hey! Sissy boy! Get off your knees and die like a man!" a pirate shouts before rushing forward, gunning for his head, "Shut the hell up..." he says as his eyes transform into those of flies. 

In a flash he vanishes from the pirate's sight and appears behind him, "A island with no women...What kind of sick bastards are you..." he says before delivering a chop to the back of his neck, bringing him to his knees.

"Run wild my babies~" Eliza shouts, her arms raised, her bees diving into the crowds of pirates. She then spots Dr. Hito in the corner of her eyes, hovering over a pirate's downed body, "Old man...What the hell are you doing," she says in an annoyed tone as her bees continue to swarm in the background.

Hito's nose has been transformed into a long needle form and is dug into a pirate's body. He quickly pulls it out and looks towards her, "I'm testing some of my new "medicines,"" he grins as his nose returns to normal, "Now, just watch."

The pirate gets to his feet, "You bastard...What did you do to me!" he shouts, looking at the massive hole in his arm from Hito's injection, "Oh you'll see soon enough..."

As the pirate charges, his arm begins to puff up, then followed by his chest, then his leg, and the rest of his body begins to follow, "Wha-!" but his face puffs up, preventing him from speaking. 

Soon after his body expands to the point that it explodes in a massive wave of blood. Hito catches a splash of blood in his mouth and grins as he swallows it, "A grand success..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 26, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Gabriel*
> 
> Gabriel looked at the agent with an unemotional look on his face, he had pulled out a desperate card, going right towards threatening his hostage before he even engaged Gabriel and discovered his weakness in comparison.
> 
> ...



Yorky ran for his life. His plan was ruined, it was over. He didn't even bother to warn Eris and Rocko. In fact it had suddenly occurred to him that he could pin the blame for this unsanctioned operation on them. Darver would definitely forgive him for sure. Yorky felt a slight pang of guilt for leaving Eris behind. He'd miss that broad or rather her ample assets, but oh well, there was a whole island filled with women like her, he figured. 

He was so distracted with his escape plan that he didn't notice Gabriel descend upon him from the sky. Yorky looked up at the last second with wide eyes. "What the f-" Gabriel slammed him roughly to the ground and stabbed two daggers into Yorky's back. Yorky howled in pain, a loud gutteral sound that suddenly transformed into a feral high pitched growl. 

Fangs grew out of his teeth and his face began to morph and elongate. Yorky felt his blood heat up with rage, as his strength nearly doubled from the transformation. With a powerful push he tossed away Gabriel, hissing with rage. In seconds he had transformed into a hairy rodent like creature, standing on two legs and bearing sharp claws on his hands and feet. A long three foot long tail swished back and forth behind him which extended out of his lower back. With his tail he reached around and pulled the daggers from his back, leaving two shallow stab wounds in his now thick furry hide. Yorky stared at Gabriel with rage filled eyes the color of blackest night, and threw the daggers back at Gabriel's face with whip fast speed. 

"You should've let me get away Marine. Now you've fucked up big time!" Yorky bellowed. He charged at Gabriel with enhanced speed and slashed at him with his claws. 

_Elsewhere..._
A seven foot tall Fishman with skin the color of sky blue slowly rose out of the water and made his way to the shore. He had a mess to clean up and he would do it in a timely fashion, then disappear as if he wasn't even here. The boss didn't appreciate arrogant and overly ambitious underlings overstepping their boundaries, and the problem would be dealt with, as all problems were. The Fishman reached into his pocket and produced a den den mushi which he spoke into. 

"This is Neptune. I will make sure they are taken care of."


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 26, 2010)

*Cipher Pirates: Elaine Cruskent VS Jack "Splosion" Nichols*

_"Looks like that didn't sort her out, eh?"_ Jack thought as he saw the dust clear from his explosion. The girl was no longer there, but had instead apparently backpedaled ten meters in a split second, well outside the radius of the mini-explosion he had used. He could have used a stronger one, of course, but there were way too many civilians around and the marines weren't supposed to hurt them. It left a bad taste in his mouth to hurt innocents, even in the pursuit of justice, anyway.

_"That girl is a pirate! I'm an Ensign of the marines, all civilians please evacuate immediately!"_ he called out at the top of his voice, endeavoring to sound professional - something that wasn't his forte. The usually bustling marketplace had gone silent after the explosion, and his voice rang clear. There was a stunned silence for a moment, then the stampede began. Jack turned his attention back to Elaine. The girl appeared to have wheels on either side of her ankles, and was holding a card in her hand. 

_"Some kind of technology?"_ he thought, eying the wheels. To his surprise, the girl suddenly disappeared from his sight before he could get any further. He spun around, but could not find her anywhere in his immediate surroundings. "No way in hell that's technology, looks like normal wood wheels to me," he thought, continuing his analysis. _"In other words, there's only one possibility..."_

"Flame Strike! Zephyr Strike!"

Jack jumped out of the way and look back in time to see a fireball incinerate the ground he was standing on mere moments previously. _"Devil's Fruit!"_ he thought, looking up at the direction of the attack. The girl had managed to run up onto a rooftop and was firing at him with some kind of white baton. The wheels had disappeared._ "Well, I can play long-range if she wants..."_

---

"Good thing I managed to unlock another card on the journey here," Elaine thought as she fired shot after shot at her opponent. She had managed to gain access to The Chariot, but this was her first time using the card in actual combat. This card granted her a massive boost in speed, but without any means of attacking. In addition, it seemed to strain her legs, possibly because her body was not yet accustomed to the stress. That was why Elaine had not moved from her location after using The Chariot: she did not want to place more stress on her legs just yet. 

"So much for Kent telling us that there wouldn't be marines on this island...I assumed my reading was for another event because of that," Elaine thought. The fortune teller would sporadically check her own fate for any own calamities, and recently got one indicating conflict in the near future. 

Although it was said that this was taboo for fortune tellers, Elaine did not use any conventional forms of fortune telling and thus considered herself exempt from this rule. On the other hand, she had also considered the fact that pirates inevitably lead a life of conflict...that made her reading rather meaningless unless she could refine it to be more specific.

"_I'm outta here!_" her opponent yelled as he ran behind a building, avoiding her relentless attacks. "Did he escape?" Elaine wondered. She was half contemplating getting down from the rooftop when she spotted two vials in the air. They were doubtlessly thrown by the boy, but he would hardly have the strength to toss them to the height she was at. Sure enough, the vials began losing height when suddenly, one of the vials exploded. 

"That was nowhere near me," Elaine thought. What was he up to? This question was quickly answered when the second vial rocketed out of the cloud of smoke created by the first one, right at her position. "He used the first vial to propel the second one! But I've never heard of explosion-resistant glass!" she complained silently.

*Boom!*

This explosion was easily the biggest one that Jack had caused so far, now that the civilians were evacuated from the immediate vicinity. _"I don't know what's up with her blistering speed, but she didn't use it anymore, so I assume that she can't run and attack at the same time. She seems to be a ranged type who uses linear attacks...All in all, shielding myself from her attacks by using the buildings and attacking her in directly like this is my best shot,"_ Jack grinned as he completed his analysis. The cloud of smoke and dust cleared, and again Elaine was not present there. However, Jack had figured this out too. 

He dashed out onto the open street, and sure enough, the fortune teller was there, once again with the wheels on her feet. She was also clutching her legs as though in pain. _"In addition, the fact that she didn't change her position anymore using that speed of hers implies it can't be used continuously. Checkmate,"_ he announced aloud as he reached into his jacket and tossed another two vials at her, this time holding chemicals that exploded quickly but with little blast range, so as not to harm himself. 

Not a second too soon, the vials exploded.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 27, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Devil King Pirates*
> 
> The four...Well now forcably five...Made their way through the town and approached the docks. Suddenly townspeople rushed towards the pirates, hope filling their eyes, "Y-you wonderful people saved us!"
> 
> ...



*Calm Point Massacre*

*Johnny Gold Walker*

Johnny and Canti were just half way to the town when the town caught on fire. The flames spread so fast that it was hard for Johnny to react. "We have to save as many people as we can Canti!" They run through doors, and jump through windows to pull people out of their burning homes. "Let go of me! Don't touch me marine!" Johnny becomes disheartened from hearing this, because he realized that the marines on this island must of taken hurt the people on this island. "I'm sorry, but I'm the only one here to help." He spoke this to most of them who tried to pry themselves off him. "Canti it seems that we made it too far off from the docks to possible meet the Devil Pirates again." He turns to the crowded people watching their homes burn. Eventually the homes collapsed in, and the townsfolk cried about their possessions. "Good bye townsfolk. Me and my friend here have to get going." "No please stay. We were wrong about you." "There is no reason for us to stay here. We must leave anyways for our new ship." "What will we do without anyone." "Live different lives. No one is stopping you." Johnny thinks to himself as he walks off. They don't know about the Devil Pirates, but they will leave this island. And we must fight them as much as we can in the future.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 27, 2010)

*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"North Blue" - Calm Point*​
As Dante was about to say something the giant furry pirate had been attacked by a... blond girl? And as if she was a wrestler she had a body lock, otherwise known as a hug on Semmy that they just couldn't break of. The animal actually feared for his life a little, he had never seen a human act that way towards him. What did _cute_ mean again??? It was one of the words Marie used before passing out, foam coming from her mouth, so Semmy took and carried her on his shoulder. Not like he had a choice as the blond still refused to let go.

"*Too many humans boss...*"

Was the comment made by him while the town people went and surrounded them. Semmy didn't like it one bit, big groups of people weren't his thing. And then the captain went and did his thing, setting the entire town on fire, making the cold day a little warmer. Semmy knew no one of the people, so to him it was just a stronger animal roaring and scaring away the wearer ones, with great success.

"*Nice one.*"

Walking behind their red eyed captain Semmy's fur tickled Marie's nose who sneezed once. She was still out, but the panda had no idea what she was all about, unaware that he would, some time in the future, grow quite fond of the little girl. And so he followed the Capitan towards the ship...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 27, 2010)

SeveredHead4Dead said:


> Yorky ran for his life. His plan was ruined, it was over. He didn't even bother to warn Eris and Rocko. In fact it had suddenly occurred to him that he could pin the blame for this unsanctioned operation on them. Darver would definitely forgive him for sure. Yorky felt a slight pang of guilt for leaving Eris behind. He'd miss that broad or rather her ample assets, but oh well, there was a whole island filled with women like her, he figured.
> 
> He was so distracted with his escape plan that he didn't notice Gabriel descend upon him from the sky. Yorky looked up at the last second with wide eyes. "What the f-" Gabriel slammed him roughly to the ground and stabbed two daggers into Yorky's back. Yorky howled in pain, a loud gutteral sound that suddenly transformed into a feral high pitched growl.
> 
> ...



With a quick motion of his hands Gabriel catches the knives just before they reach his face, "Tsk, a devil fruit user," he says as some blood trickles down his hand, the force of the throw was greater than he expected, "I know all about your kind..."

*10 Years Ago...*

Gabriel and his twin brother Dante sat in front of their tall muscular father. Gabriel was on his knees, almost in a prayer form, while Dante sat back in a relaxed position.

"I think it's time that I explain one of Oda's most important laws to you two..." he says with his arms crossed, his powerful voice booming through their ears. 

He spots Dante, zoning off into space, *"DANTE!"* he stomps his foot, causing the ground that Dante sat on to pop up and send his son flying into the air.

Gabriel simply watches as his brother soared into the sky, "Um, father..." Adam sighs, "Yes...I know," he says, holding out his arm and catching his 8 year old son before he could brutally crash into the ground.

"Let go of me you bald bastard!" he shouts, struggling to escape his grip, "You will show me respect! I am your father!" he roars in his face, "Maybe if you could sprout a hair from that dome!"

"Uh...Father, I hate to interrupt...But the rule...?" he says, sweatdropping as he watches the two argue. Adam drops his son and regains his composure, "One of the most heinous sins one can do...Is to eat a Devil Fruit. Only weaklings need to rely on the devil's strength...*No one* in this family will do so...*No one*..."

*Here and Now*

Gabriel spins his daggers around, "Father was right, you look like a weakling to me..." he dashes forward, swiping at Yorky, though he hops back to avoid it and dives forward with with is own deadly weapons, his claws.

The Ensign quickly raises his cross shaped weapon and stabs it into his hand before it reaches his throat, "Seems those claws weren't worth betraying Oda..."

"Gah! What the hell are you talking about!" Yorky shouts, pain filling his voice. He whips his tail around and sweeps Gabriel's legs, knocking him onto the floor and forcing the blade out of his claw. He goes to slam his massive foot down on the marine but he activates his jet boots to slide himself out of the way before it came down, "I need to end this soon...This is getting risky..."



Gaja said:


> As Dante was about to say something the giant furry pirate had been attacked by a... blond girl? And as if she was a wrestler she had a body lock, otherwise known as a hug on Semmy that they just couldn't break of. The animal actually feared for his life a little, he had never seen a human act that way towards him. What did _cute_ mean again??? It was one of the words Marie used before passing out, foam coming from her mouth, so Semmy took and carried her on his shoulder. Not like he had a choice as the blond still refused to let go.
> 
> "*Too many humans boss...*"
> 
> ...



"Not too many humans...Too many weaklings..." he says, spitting out a bit of fire before sliding another cigarette in his mouth. 

They soon reached the ship, a massive black galleon, the front half of it coated in red dragon scales, "Dragon scales?" Kumori questions.

"Yes, not easy to find might I add you...One day this entire ship will be coated in them. After I cut down Poseidon I'll use the scales of his 1st Division Commander to finish off the ship."

The five of them walk on board, "Welcome to Satan's Mistress," he says with a grin, "You can set up anywhere you please, except for my room of course," he then looks towards Semmy, "Panda..." he says, realizing he never learned his name, though he didn't really care much, "Ignore that unfortunate growth that you have there and man the helm, Gargoyle, bring down the sails. We're leaving this place behind us."

As his crew follows his orders he looks back at the flaming island, "Well father...Hope you enjoy this little display of mine...It's only gona' get better. And little brother...If you're still listening to that blow hard, than may Oda have mercy on _your_ soul," he says, grinning as he mentions Oda's name.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2010)

*Task Force Absolute Justice: Prince*

Prince was kind of in trouble. 

"Hooooo boy," he muttered, looking up at his armored opponent. "This is not a good day."

*"Are you going to surrender?"* The giant asked, his voice booming and mechanical. 

Prince took a puff of his cigarette. "Nah. I just gotta get in the right mood, ya know?" He scuffed his bare feet against the ground. "I mean first we have to invade an island, which is never fun, but then the new girl barfs all over my shoes. And if that's not bad enough, I gotta fight soem funky dude in a big metal suit."

*"Not your lucky day,"* Rocko agreed, cracking his knuckles. *"And it's about to get worse."*

"Whatever you say big boy," Prince said, raising his sword and striking an _en garde_ pose. "Might as well get this over with."

Rocko charged, swinging his massive fist in a sledgehammer blow over Prince's head. Prince dove nimbly to the side, raising his hand as Rocko charged again. "Volcanic Spray!" Ash burst from his hand, engulfing Rocko, but the attack didn't even phase the big man, and he kept coming.

"Well. Shit," Prince muttered, realizing he didn't have enough time to get out of the way. Rocko's shoulder hit him in the chest, picking him up and throwing him through the air. He hit the ground with a thud, rolling out from under Rocke's boot and springing back to his feet. "Ok, so maybe you can hit. Doesn't mean you're gonna win."

Rocko snorted, the sound coming out odd and distorted through his helmet. *"And how exactly are you going to hurt me? Nothing you have can get through my suit."*

"Working on it..." Prince muttered, shaking his head. Rocko came running forward and Prince began to coat his sword with superheated ash. At the last second he sidestepped and slashed at one of Rocko's exposed wires, sending the giant tumbling to the ground. "Booya asshole! How do you like me now?!"

Rocko growled, pushing himself to his feet. *"So you can hit,"* he said sarcastically. *"Doesn't mean you're going to win."*

Prince waggled his eyebrows. "Wanna bet? I'm liking my chances right about now."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 27, 2010)

*Yotaru Island, West Blue*
"I hope you have a boat," Tengu said as the two fugitives dashed down the road towards the harbor. Rio's eyes grew wide for a split second and then returned to normal size. A sweat drop appeared on the back of his head. He's spent most of his life inhabiting the West Blue, migrating from island to island--but he never had a boat. He always stowed away on someone else's ship. Though, he couldn't let this blind guy know that. He'd lose faith in his Captain before he officially joined the crew.

"Of course I have a ship! Everyone has one of those nowadays!" Rio said as if owning a ship was the equivalent to owning a pair of shoes. "We've got cannons and a HUGE mast and plenty of other stuff." Rio wasn't too afraid of lying to the swordsman, after all he is blind. He shouldn't be able to see what the ship looks like anyhow. At least that's what Rio thought.

There was a fair bit of commotion between the two Mystic Pirates as they attempted to escape. There were shouts from Marines and upon turning around, Rio spotted a figure wearing a helmet with a visor charging towards them at full speed.

"Someone's coming," Tengu said as he gripped the handle of his humongous buster sword.

"How do you know these things?!" Rio exclaimed as he looked over towards his blind accomplice. 

"I told you I'm psychic." Tengu said as he flashed Rio a smile. 

"Ok, so what did I have last Wednesday for lunch?" Rio questioned.

_"STOP THEM!!!!!!"_ The Marines from behind bellowed. Rio turned his head around once again to view the scene. There was a full fleged team behind them in hot pursuit with the person wearing the helmet leading the pack. 

Rio stopped and turned around for a split second. He focused his energy and threw a punch at the oncoming person, *"Mystic fist!"* Rio exclaimed as the punch flew at the approaching hidden character.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 28, 2010)

*Gatrom: Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom, Rose, and Beat all walked into the massage parlor and looked around the building taking the scenery in. Inside was a room filled with long padded tables and a couple of women that were probably masseuses. The one that had invited them in was standing in front of them now, smiling broadly with a warm expression.

"Hey, thanks for letting us hang out here for a little bit. It was getting pretty troublesome having to keep worrying about all those marines. Speaking of which, my back is a little tight from the fight. You think this is the kind of place that could help?" Gatrom asked the masseuse with a wink.


*Beat: Phoenix Pirates*













"Bum ba don bum bum ba da da bun bun da da don." Beat hummed to his headphones as he followed his new friends into the massage party. Looking around, Beat realized that this place was kinda boring. Nothing was going on inside, and they had escaped from all the fun that was going on outside. That Gatrom fellow was too busy flirting with the masseuse, and Rose seemed to be way to sidetracked with the massage equipment to be paying much attention anyway.

Beat wondered around the shop until he went to the window. As he looked out, he saw a group of marines that were going from building to building, looking for the perpetrators of the earlier fight. 

"Hey... we've got company comin in fast... just thought you guys wud wanna know..." Beat informed the rest of the group.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gabriel watches as his opponent falls to the ground, his first kill for justice, the first of many. He would send one of the fodder to retrive his body, he had done his job, and wouldn't be troubled by such trivial tasks.
> 
> He turns around to head back to the ship but stops for a moment. Something flashes before his eyes. A vision of Yorky diving forward from the ground and stabbing him in the back comes to focus.
> 
> ...



Garrick was on a small landing boat, headed for the shore. It was then that he heard Gabriel's transmission. He took a deep puff of his cigar as he listened, and thought about what to do. His first inclination was to have the criminal executed, but then again these Makaosu fucks (whoever they were) seemed well organized. Maybe this son of a whore would be able to give important intel, which of course would lead to a big fat juicy promotion for himself. "I'll be at the shore in a few minutes. Bring the fucker in alive. He might have useful information to give us," Garrick said. He'd of course rip off the man's head once he (Yorky) had told them everything. 
_
With Gabriel..._
"Yes sir," Gabriel responded. 

Gabriel was mildly surprised that Garrick didn't order him to execute Yorky on the spot. He shrugged however, at least it meant Garrick had the foresight to know that sometimes a criminal brought in alive could be more useful then a dead one. Gabriel looked down at Yorky and withdrew his pistol. "It seems that Oda has smiled upon you this day," he told Yorky. 

"Huh?" Yorky asked with a dazed and confused expression, his body a bloody mess. He was clearly out of it. "You're not gonna kill me?" 

Gabriel roughly threw Yorky to the forest floor and landed beside him, slapping a pair of seastone handcuffs (they were issued to all officers aboard TFAJ) around the Makaosu agents wrists. "That remains to be seen," Gabriel told Yorky. He was still quite sure that Garrick would execute Yorky once he had outlived his usefulness. 

"Yes it does remain to be seen," interjected a deep rumbling voice.

Yorky's eyes widened with sudden fear, as if the devil himself was standing before him, and he howled in a loud and desperate voice, "PLEASE DON'T KILL ME. PLEEEEEEEAASE!!!" 

Gabriel drew his daggers on pure instinct as he turned around. Before him stood a giant Fishman, who had appeared literally out of nowhere. The Fishman carried the body of the female Makaosu agent over his massive right shoulder, the Amazon, but Gabriel couldn't tell if she was alive or dead. Suddenly Yorky looked towards Gabriel with pleading eyes. "Help me please. He's here to kill me, you have to protect me!" he begged the Marine. 

"Get out of my way human," the Fishman told Gabriel in a threatening voice.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 28, 2010)

SeveredHead4Dead said:


> Garrick was on a small landing boat, headed for the shore. It was then that he heard Gabriel's transmission. He took a deep puff of his cigar as he listened, and thought about what to do. His first inclination was to have the criminal executed, but then again these Makaosu fucks (whoever they were) seemed well organized. Maybe this son of a whore would be able to give important intel, which of course would lead to a big fat juicy promotion for himself. "I'll be at the shore in a few minutes. Bring the fucker in alive. He might have useful information to give us," Garrick said. He'd of course rip off the man's head once he (Yorky) had told them everything.
> _
> With Gabriel..._
> "Yes sir," Gabriel responded.
> ...



Gabriel eyed the large fishmen, he gave Yorky a quick glance as he screamed, "Shut your mouth filth...I will keep him from taking your life for the greater good of justice..."

He then spots the female agent slumped over his shoulder, he had left the other two marines with that one as well as the man in the armor, "What happened to the two marines that were apprehending her..." he questions, though not exactly in a position to do so.

"I have no use for you humans...I am here to deal with these fools," he says motioning towards Yorky, "We'll be taking this one with us, and you will meet the same fate as him if you do not step aside," but the fishmen won't budge.

Gabriel glares at him before lifting his Den Den Mushi, "A new target has appeared, a large fishmen attempting to take the prisoners...Engaging now," he says before dashing forward, his blades outstretched.

*With Arachnophobia...*

In no time at all the marines had cut the criminals' numbers down immensely, "This is just too easy," Felix says before leaping in the middle of a group of pirates and then delivering a deadly combination of punches.

"Stop! Stop!" a man shouts as bees surround him from every direction before engulfing him completely, drowning out his screams, "Yes, this is hardly worth my time."

"There must be more than these weaklings...This conflict would have ended long ago if that was the case," he says, wiping the blood off of his blades.

"Well, there's one way to find out..." he says before grabbing hold of one of the charging pirates and slamming one of his fists into his gut before grabbing him by the throat with another arm.

"What's going on on this island..." the pirate doesn't answer, "So that's how it's going to be..." his skin begins to turn black, his eyes turning pure red, *"Redback Mode..."*

"What the-?!" Tyson bites his neck before he could finish and then drops him on the floor, "Now..." he says, in a demonic voice while in his transformation, "You're going to tell us what's going on..."

"Yo-you don't scare me..." he says, gripping where he was bit, the pain growing. He soon begins to sweat, and sweat, "Looks like it's beginning to kick in," Hito says, observing the man.

"W-what are you..." he says in a weak voice, "Talking about..." Hito smirks, "What? You thought that was a love bite? Lets see, Boss is in his Redback mode...So next should come," Tyson cuts him off though, "Vommitting," and on cue the man pukes all over the floor.

"S-stop this..." he says inbetween his vommiting, "Please..." he begins to crawl into a feddle position, puking all over himself, "I would be happy to cure you, if you'd provide us with some information." 

"F-f-fine...This island...The...The two main pirate crew's captains...and main crew...Are in towers...On the opposite sides of the island. NOW HELP ME! PLEASE!" 

As he begs for help every member of Arachnophobia knew what the answer would be. Felix, Eliza, and Hito grin cruely while Damon remains emotionless behind his mask and Daniel looks away as the pirate's condition gets worse.

"We don't make deals with pirates..." he says before webbing up the man's mouth to halt his screams, "Damon, take Felix and Hito to the far tower. I will go with Eliza and Daniel to the Southern Tower..." he says as his black spider skin retracts and his eyes return to normal, "And we're not taking prisoners today..." Felix smirks, "Do we ever?"

Daniel and Tyson step onto Eliza's platform of bees will Hito picks up Damon and flies off along with Felix.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gabriel eyed the large fishmen, he gave Yorky a quick glance as he screamed, "Shut your mouth filth...I will keep him from taking your life for the greater good of justice..."
> 
> He then spots the female agent slumped over his shoulder, he had left the other two marines with that one as well as the man in the armor, "What happened to the two marines that were apprehending her..." he questions, though not exactly in a position to do so.
> 
> ...



_With Garrick..._
Garrick landed onto the shore and waited for Gabriel to appear with the prisoner. After just a few seconds, Garick began to grow impatient. He hated being made to wait for others, especially his own friggin underlings. 

"Where the fuck is he?" he growled, but then he received a transmission over his den den mushi. it was that slowpoke Gabriel... 

*"A new target has appeared, a large fishmen attempting to take the prisoners...Engaging now,"*

Garrick narrowed his eyes with anger. No one was going to take away his opportunity to shine, steal *his* moment of glory. He suddenly stomped off into the forest with surprising speed for a nine foot tall mountain of a man, leaving his men in the dust. 

_With Gabriel..._
The Fishman stayed exactly where he was as Gabriel thrust his two daggers towards his midsection. He didn't seem to be to be very concerned at all in fact. With a casual gesture the Fishman raised his right webbed hand to meet the two thrusting dagger points. Gabriel's eyes widened with shock as his two daggers were stopped instantly by the Fishman's palm. It was as if he had hit a wall instead of flesh. There wasn't even any blood on the Fishman's palm, where the daggers had hit. 

"Leave me alone human," the Fishman told Gabriel with a bored voice, before thrusting his right palm at Gabriel with enough force to break Gabriel's daggers in half, and send the Marine flying backwards for over a dozen meters into a giant oak tree. 

Yorky screamed with fear, hot tears running down his face as the Fishman loomed over him. He begged and pleaded. "You can't kill me Neptune. I don't deserve this!" 

"I am not here to kill you. I am here to take you to *him*," the Fishman said vaguely.

"No not the boss, please not the boss!!!" Yorky screamed. "Tell him to give me another chance. I promise I'll do better next time!" 

"We all must reap what we sow," the Fishman replied, before casually karate chopping Yorky across the neck and hauling the man's limp body over his other shoulder. The Fishman walked away through the trees. There was just one more to pick up, and then he could finally leave this blighted place.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 29, 2010)

SeveredHead4Dead said:


> Annie quickly tore off the dumb frilly dress she had on and cast it aside, revealing her plain old shirt and jeans which Annie liked just fine. She had had just about enough. Letting Rek's maids put on that stupid dress, and having to play nice during dinner was one thing. The guy was her client after all and it came with the territory sometimes. In fact it actually felt nice to escape the harshness of her life and play pretend for at least a few hours, but then things had suddenly just flipped around to madness again. Now she had to go back into Annie mode and protect this fool from some crazy ass old guy who had apparently escaped from prison.
> 
> "Who the heck was that guy?" Annie asked Rek with a bewildered face.
> 
> ...



While it was Annie's job to insure that Rek stayed safe, he certainly thought that there was no need to blow up his room. "If my well-being were not dependent on your actions, I would charge you reparations for my room. And no, you won't be returning to the dining hall, not while he's here."

They went back into the hidden passage and exited into a dimly-lit room with various hunting tools stacked inside. Most of them were old and rusty, having not seen use in many years. Outside was the forest surrounding the estate, where in my occasions wild creatures from foreign lands were released and hunted for leisure and amusement. Some may even stalk the trees to this very day, but they were the least of Rek's concerns. It was dark outside, but that was no problem with the lamp installed inside Rek's hat. Using that as illumination Rek lead his uncouth and somewhat disgruntled employee out to the wild.

"Why are you so afraid of that old fart anyway?" Annie asked while she lazily spun her pistols on her fingers. "He looks harmless."

Rek sighed. It would be much easier if he would just tell her that Ruru is his old butler/ guardian, tasked by his family to capture and send him home, but if he did she's probably sell him out. "Many people are not as they seem, my dear Annie. For instance you seem like a boorish, uncultured lass at first class, but after close scrutiny you're not actually as uncultured as your manner of clothing implies."

The two eventually reach an outhouse at the edge of a cliff. The outhouse was used as a place of rest for when family members hunted in the woods, but it also housed a secret passage that lead to a private harbor at the bottom of the cliff. Family members seeking to fish often set sail from there, and there was always one boat docked at all times.

 In theory it would've been the perfect escape; Using the many secret passageways hidden all over the island Rek and his doughty companion would reach the secret harbor where they could leave in safety. Any other time they would've certainly gotten away with it, if it wasn't for the fact that the forest was infested with horrible creatures that didn't belong there. A giant boar that looked like a small house with tusks than a pig charged out of the trees. It probably thought that Rek and Annie were encroaching on its territory, but knowing that wasn't going to save them.

Before the boar could trample them both beneath their feet however, one of the trees smashed onto its skull like a hammer. With another swing the boar was flattened, and with a final swing it was sent flying into the air and crashing into the sea, where a shark jumped up and ate it. "It was a good thing I was closeby milord. You could've been seriously hurt."

"My guardian could've handled that situation perfectly."Rek said defensively.

Ruru threw the tree he used to batter the giant boar away as easily as a man would've thrown a toothpick. "You said the same of the last dozen or so men and women you paid to 'protect' you, milord. Last I checked all of them save for the young lady before us are either in a penitentiary or in an infirmary. 

"That was because they weren't up to the job. My dear Annie here is quite competent, even if her looks betray her." As he spoke with Ruru he slowly backed away towards the outhouse. "Now then, why don't you hurry on home and tell father and mother I'm quite fine?"

Ruru frowned. There was genuine regret in his eyes as he walked towards his master, fists clenched. "Apologies, milord, but from what I have seen you are unfit to continue your journeys. That you have lasted for almost 3 years with only minimal supervision from your family is remarkable, but as you grow older you are becoming more and more reckless. It is time that you ended this goosechase milord, and if I must use force then I shall."

There was no stopping him, Rek decided. He had nowhere to run, and he only had one person to hide behind. This was when he'd find out if hiring Annie was worth it. "Then we shall use force as well to insure that my search continues. Annie, attack."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 29, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Standing near Jinto as he gave his reply regarding pancakes Pattaya knew it, this was the crew for him. Speaking of pancakes he was kind of hungry. And just as Jinto demanded a target to shoot at Pattaya curiously offered a pinata. Where he got it from? It was an unimportant detail. What was important was that it was filled with chocolate and ice cream. And conveniently a canon was put right next to Pattaya, so you didn't have to be a scientist to figure out what the Ensign had in mind. Only thing they needed was a canon ball.
> 
> "I'll throw it and you shoot, ok? Apapapa!"
> 
> ...



"READY!" Pattaya throws the pinata into the air, Jinto's arm cocks back and grabs onto the cannon. "FUSION!" He shouts simply, the canon vanishes, molding into his arm and transforming it into a cannons barrel. Swinging his arm forward he fires without aiming, blowing up the pinata. "HAHAHA!" Jinto takes a deep breath and smiles. "Unfuse!" THUD! His arm returns to normal and the cannon drops to the deck. 

"Alright, the islands in sight!" He suddenly becomes very serious. "These men have cut down and beaten most of the islands marines. We have to be careful, I know you all have been through a lot and as such have earned your place in this crew! If you should fall in battle, be sure, WE WILL TAKE THESE MEN DOWN FOR YOU!" 
 



koguryo said:


> *Green Cloaks*
> 
> Chunhi is eating some vanilla ice cream when he looks at Rex and Alex, "Do you mind if I go help in buying the supplies?  I know how to cook some food and I can mix any alcoholic beverage."
> 
> ...



"Alright, this looks good." Alex looks over a massive cart full of supplies. "How do you plan to pay for those?" The shop owner was a rather large man, standing fairly tall with strong burly arms and shoulders. His head was completely shaven, yet he had a very thick beard. "Uhh..." Alex rubbed the back of his head. They had man a ton of money fixing up ships, the only problem was he left it all, back on the ship.... If he had known that, he probably wouldn't have left Rex with the bill at the ice cream shop...



luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral,The Green Cloak Pirates*
> 
> He was enjoying his ice cream, it looked good, the flavor was good,"This is great, who would imagine that I would find a crew in here?" he  said finishing his icecream, but not noticing about it, then when he  was about to lick it again he didn?t touch anything, he started look for  it under his feet first, then under Rex, then under some tables only  saying"Where is it?, Where is it?", then something crossed his mind as his flames started to surround him..."OK BASTARDS, WHO THE HELL TOOK MY ICE CREAM!!!!???"he asked aloud, scaring some people specially because his eyes combined with the fire around him made him look like a demon,*"Hey that  brat is crazy!"*a man said starting to run as the other clients started to run away, some of them calling for some marines to calm down the guy.
> 
> when the marines arrived he saw them, and said"I knew it! you are the ones who took my ice cream!"Ral ran towards them*"HEY kid, I don?t know what are ya talking about but..."*the  guy was interrupted by a punch in his face, actually it was quite of a  fun scene, then rising his open hand to the other marine he said"pay for it"asking for money to buy his next ice cream.



Before Ral could esculate the fight, Rex's hand bashes into one of the marines and sends them flying out the door. "HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO ENJOY MY MEAL WITH YOU BASTARDS MAKING A COMMOTION!" He shouts. "OI! YOU JUST HIT A MARINE NAVAL OFFI-" BLAM!!! Rex sends the next guy flying out the door. "Ice cream is meant to be enjoyed in peace and quiet! How dare you ruin the flavor of my ice cream with this noise!"


----------



## Youkai (Oct 29, 2010)

Chapter: yeah for Pie, Arc: random poke

Location: random town in the middle of random island of random sea in the middle of random ocean. Random enough for you?

The boat with one person on it puttered down to the docks, with some wind blowing in the sails and some motor action. Roi sat still on the boat, the small wooden creation was able to hold five or six people at max, but that stretched things. Roi just looked at a few random people sitting on the docks. He wasn't going to do much of anything so he just turned off the motor then put the sail down. His momentum slowed right at the dock's edge. he pulled a rope out of a small compartment and tied it to the dock.
with one hand on the dock and the other on the boat he lifted himelf up to the dock that was a few inches above his boat's deck. He landed on the wood perfectly. He swong his hood up over his head. With a slow pace he went into the town. He stepped into the shadows, he wasn't going to draw attention from the marines or anyone for that matter. A small bar sign over his head swong in the wind. The day was getting shorter and the sun was approching the setting light. he walked in the Bar and sat in a corner.
_This is getting tiresome, no one and nothing knows who I am._ A small ladie that looked about 17 walked up.
"May I get you anything Sir?" She was slender, young, blond, blue eyed, and calm. Roi just looked away but he was thursty.
"Jar Berry with a light tart in it. He didn't look at her but he was staring at the other people in the bar.
"I havn't heard that one in a while." She turned around and walked into a small room. Some jabbering went on then a little later she came out with a pint of black liquid. She looked at it like it was poison. Its smell was dark and questionable."Here ya go, and it'll be..." Roi handed her a gold coin. She looked at it and grabbed it. She handed Roi the Black juice then took the coin and walked in the back room again.
Jar Berry was an old thing that takes time to grow. It is very cheap because of the work put into it but those who like it are often old too. Roi had aquired its taste after his first sip. Life can be a boar, grab it by the tusks or by the legs, either way you have a meal.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Prince somersaulted high in the air over Rocko's head. The Marine landed piggyback style over Rocko's shoulders and eyed a bundle of really important looking wires sticking out of the nape of Rocko's armored beck. *"HEY! HEY! GET OFF ME!!"* Rocko roared, swinging himself about violently. He tried to reach around and grab Prince but flexibility wasn't a strong point of his armored suit. 

The Marine held on like he was riding a bucking bronco and grabbed ahold of the bundle of wires with his gloved hands. *"What are you doing?! Stop it!"* Rocko yelled. "I wonder what these do?" Prince said, as he ripped the wires out of their socket, causing an explosion of sparks to fly out. Almost immediately Rocko's movements became herky jerky, and his right armored leg spasmed rapidly. 

Prince quickly leaped off and rolled to a crouching position. "Timber!" he exclaimed. Rocko froze in place as if someone had suddenly turned off the power. His armored body tipped over sideways and slammed onto the ground with a violent thud, causing the ground to shake. Prince stood up and lit up and lit cigarette with a smirk on his face. "The bigger they are the harder they fa-"

Suddenly the chest plate of Rocko's armor swung open, revealing a three foot tall little person sitting in a cockpit. He had a bald head and a thickly muscled frame. "Now you've gone and done it!" Rocko snarled at Prince with wrathful eyes. Prince's jaw dropped. "Should've seen that coming..." he muttered. However before Prince could do anything else someone tapped him on the shoulder. "Huh?" Prince turned around and the last thing he saw was a large blue fist that hit him like a freight train.

_With Garrick... _
Garrick ran through the trees like an enraged bull. Up ahead he caught sight of a dazed Gabriel. The Marine was slowly staggering back to his feet. "What the fuck happened?" Garrick yelled at him. 

"The Fishman took the prisoner," Gabriel replied. There was not only disappointment on his face, but also anger. "Well which way did he go?" Garrick snarled at Gabriel. The young Ensign pointed down a forest path, and Garrick was quickly off and running again. 

Garrick picked up speed, pumping his massive tree trunk like legs to their limit. As he bounded up a hill he spotted an unconscious Ensign Sakamartian (Prince) laying next to a large suit of armor. Garrick ignored the fucktard and continued onwards, realizing that he was nearing the coast. Garrick stopped short when he saw the Fishman up ahead. The bastard carried three limp bodies over his shoulders, and walked casually towards the shoreline as if he was on nothing more then a Sunday stroll. 

"Well get a load of this fucker!" Garrick grumbled. He bent his legs and squatted low to ground before suddenly shooting high into the air, diving towards the Fishman with both his massive fists raised over his head. The Fishman noticed him at the last second and gracefully sidestepped Garrick's fists as they smashed a sizable crater in the earth. 

"Stay out of this Human," the Fishman told Garrick in a matter of fact voice. 

"I'm gonna eat me some sushi tonight. Oh yes I am!" Garrick spat back and charged the Fishman like a bull. The Fishman stood his ground and raised his right fist in a ceremonial fashion, before punching the air in front of the charging Marine.

*"Hundred Brick Fist."*  

Garrick skidded to a halt as the Fishman threw the punch, but nothing happened. "Are you fucking kidding me?!"  The Fishman remained calm though and simply seemed to be waiting. A second later Garrick felt an invisible sledgehammer hit him squarely in the chest, with enough force to lift him off his feet and blast him over a dozen feet into a nearby boulder. *BABOOM!* Several seconds passed and suddenly the boulder which Garrick had crashed into flew upwards. Garrick slowly rose out of the dirt and debris, his eyes bulging with red veins, and his face seething with anger. The Fishman was already knee deep in the water, still carrying his quarry over his shoulders. 

"You're out of your league human. Beware the Makaosu," he told Garrick, before descending into the water like a wraith. Garrick chased after him and dove headfirst into the water but the Fishman was gone. The Marine stubbornly continued to pound away at the water with his fists, as if he could make the ocean cough up the Fishman. 

"THIS ISN'T OVER!!!"  Garrick bellowed at the top of his lungs.

Gabriel descended out of the sky a second later, propelled by his jet dial boots. He came to a landing behind Garrick and was about to ask what had happened, but as he saw Garrick's enraged face, he didn't need to.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 29, 2010)

Roi gripped the glass and brought it to his mouth. He drank it all at once. The proper way to drink things. He stood up and walkd out of the bar. With the sun coming down and him standing right out side, his red hair glowed brighter in the light. He turned toward the dock and continued for about three steps. He rembered why he stopped. He turned to the outer part of town where he could at last rest for the night. _ Finaly land with forest. It's been a while._ the outskirts were in view. Roi secretly had a secret that he kept secret since he lost his memory secretly. 

He didn't like to spend to sleep while on the sea. The constant swey of the sea turned his stomach when he tried to. The only way for him to actually get more than two hours of deep rest he needed greenery.  People were walking away from the ouskirts of town. _Why are all these people leavin the outskirts?_ he turned around from the direction he was going to look behind him. People just kept going forward without any appearant reasons. Roi kept going, he was curious to what was going on.

He eventually reached the edge of Randomville. No one was there, only the forest full of trees. One near him looked climbable so he went over to it. With his right hand he pulled on the first branch then with his left he gripped the bark. He then climbed up the tree to the top where an over abondance of leaves were. He ripped of long leaves then bundled them and tied them to make a hamach. His sleeping contraption was susessful, he fell on it ready to just zonk out for a while. It was time for glorious sleep.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 29, 2010)

*Bros Ki: Cipher Pirates*

Bros walked along the shopping strip looking into each store as he passed by. Nothing really seemed to catch his eye, until he found a store and walked inside.

?Hoooooly shit.? Bros commented as he looked around. To the left, right, and in every direction was each and every type of food anyone  could ever ask for. There was snack food galore, and local foods from all corners of the east blue. 

As Bros walked out of the store, he could barely see where he was going as his sight was blocked by a enormous mound of potato chips, ice cream, corn dogs,  and basically every other type of snack food available. Oh and carrots. Bros liked carrots. No one knows why.

Anyway, Bros was happily walking  down the street on the way back to the ship, kicking himself for leaving his pipe at the docks. He didn?t like to be without his sole possession and without it he couldn?t light up, which was always a problem.  

Soon enough however, Bros walked into something large and fell down dropping all of the food he was carrying. As he looked up, he saw a large man with no shirt on and a few tattoos. The man looked like he was expecting Bros.

?You. You are Bros Ki, former member of the CP9 academy, accomplice of the theft of marine property, and member of the newly formed Cipher Pirates.  You have a bounty of over 10 thousand. I am Dhagon, member of the marines. It is my job and duty to bring you in to justice.? The large man said to the pirate.

?Listen Bro. I don?t really got a beef with you right now, and I?m kinda hungry. Think you could do me a solid and just forget ya saw me? That would be totally clutch.? 

Dhagon listened but paid his opponent no mind. And then with a voice that showed to leniency, ?Prepare yourself.? He said as he pulled a bo staff out from his back and held it in front of him in an obviously practiced stance. 

After giving Bros a chance to get ready, (in which Bros did absolutely nothing), Dhagon charged at the pirate unleashing a flurry of strikes with his staff. Bros cursed his luck of leaving behind his pipe and being at a major disadvantage in this fight. Bros blocked the strikes with hand to hand combat, but as he jumped backwards and looked at his arms, he was able to see dark bruises already start to appear. 

?You?re lucky OJ isn?t here. He?d straight up stab you. I?ve seen it happen. Why do ya think I?m on the run huh?? Bros joked as he retreated backwards once again. This time, as he took a step back, he heard a loud crunch underneath his foot. As he looked down, Bros was able to see that the noise was actually from a bag of chips he had dropped earlier.

?Hold on, just give me one second?? Bros said to his opponent as he began to dig through the massive pile of food.  ?Ahah!? He said as he finally stood up with a pair of carrots in his hands connected to each other with what looked like a chain of onion rings. ?Carrot nun-chucks for the win dude!? Bros laughed as he looked at his creation.

?With one swing, your weapon will break and you will once again be defenseless to my attacks. I strongly advise you to rethink your position and come in quietly. It will save you much pain.? Dhagon said, obviously not impressed with Bros? ingenuity. 

?Hmm? two things. First, this thing ain?t for swinging. And second?.? Suddenly Bros disappeared from Dhagon?s sight and before the marine could react, Bros was right up in his face. ?I?m faster than you think.? Bros said as he quickly and mercilessly shoved the makeshift weapon down the marine?s throat.

?Hmm? Soru isn?t close to being complete yet. Eh, I?ll work on it later.? Bros muttered to himself as he walked back over to his dropped pile of food and salvaged what he could. 

As Bros walked away back towards the crew?s ship, the marine he had just fought had already turned blue and now collapsed onto the dirt road.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 29, 2010)

*Grand Line/Marineford*

Shinsou stood in a large darkly lit office. He had his head lowered as another man siting at the large desk several feet in front of him looked through numerous papers. He was mostly in shadow, concealing his face. All that was visible were his hands flipping through the papers, and his piercing, vulture-like eyes. The man was oviously someone of very high authority, and Shinsou was trembling slightly even in his presence.

The man looked up from the stack of papers, just as Shinsou raised his head, making drect eye contact with him. Shinsou gulped as the man laid the papers down on the table. "You're pathetic, Shinsou. You realize this, don't you?" The man said with a deep, stern voice. Shinsou lowered his head once again. "R-R-Right sir." The man looked down at the papers in front of him, and then back up at Shinsou. "Hm, not one successful capture of any of the pirates you've been assigned to track down in all this time. Not a single one. Yet, somehow you remain with your current rank of Commodore. This will not last long. I can assure you of that." Shinsou continued looking down at the floor.

The man stood up, and revealing himself to be rather tall, dwarfing Shinsou in height. "I will give you one more chance. If you fail this time, it will mean your demotion. Get out. I will have the staff give you your next assignment." Shinsou saluted the man and quickly left his office.

-------

Shinsou clenched his fists, once outside the office. He gritted his teeth as he walked down the long dark hallway back to his subordinates. "I hate that guy. Just because he's a Vice-Admiral, he thinks he can treat me like his whipping boy." As he continued down the hallway, he thought back to his many previous failures. It was true, in the last year or so, all of his assignments have ended in complication or failure. "He wants results, huh? I'll give it to him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Why are you so afraid of that old fart anyway?" Annie asked while she lazily spun her pistols on her fingers. "He looks harmless."
> 
> Rek sighed. It would be much easier if he would just tell her that Ruru is his old butler/ guardian, tasked by his family to capture and send him home, but if he did she's probably sell him out. "Many people are not as they seem, my dear Annie. For instance you seem like a boorish, uncultured lass at first class, but after close scrutiny you're not actually as uncultured as your manner of clothing implies."
> 
> ...



"Annie attack?" the Gunslinger said aloud. 

Annie suddenly turned on Rek with an insulted expression and jabbed her right index finger into his chest, causing him to backpedal several precarious steps towards the edge of the cliff. Which is exactly what she wanted of course. "Do I look like a guard dog to you fella? Is my name Cujo?"  she asked Rek.  

"No but you do look my bodyguard," Rek replied indignantly. "Who I just paid I might add!"

"Yeah we might have to renegotiate that fee," Annie mumbled under her breath.  

Just then Ruru cleared his throat loudly, as if to remind the two that he was still there. Annie whirled on him and quick drew her gold revolvers on as fast a person could blink. "You best be backin away now Old Man River," she told Ruru in a threatening voice. The way this guy casually swung around a tree told her he wasn't your run of the mill old guy. Oh no, there was something different about this mook. Ruru stared back at Annie with an amused expression. Suddenly he took a step towards her. "What if I do not?" he asked her calmly, before taking yet another step. 

*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!* 

Annie unloaded a salvo of bullets at him, the booming shots pierced the air like rolling thunder. Ruru stood still as the bullets came at him, an unperturbed look on his face. Before the volley of bullets hit him, the old man casually darted to his left with blazing speed. Annie had never seen someone move that fast in a long time, and it only confirmed something to her. This dude was playing on a whole other level. Annie continued to fire at Ruru, trying to draw a bead on him, but he managed to stay one step ahead of her sights. He  moved in towards Annie from the side, with the same prenatural speed, and threw a punch at her. Annie holstered her revolvers with a blur of her hands. She knew a lost cause when she saw one. She managed to sidestep Ruru's punch, but her eyes widened as she felt the punch literally slice through the air with enough force to make her ash blond hair flutter about her face. 

_If that hits me it's light out!_ 

Using her much lower center of gravity (being short, only 5'3, helped for something at least), Annie ducked under Ruru and sent a spinning heel kick towards his jaw with all the force she could muster. Rek may have pegged her for being _just_ a gunslinger, but Annie could scrap and was a trained killer at any range of a fight. Ruru didn't even bother to dodge the kick however, and took the shot straight on the button. He smiled at her. "Holy Oda!" Annie yelped, feeling as if she had just kicked a block of iron. She quickly backpedaled from Ruru, limping on her right foot. "You got a steel jaw in there dude?" she stammered. 

"You have potential young lady but you still have very far to go. Unfortunately someone of your caliber will only be able to protect Master Rek for so long." Ruru told her.   

"I've done just fine so far!" Annie retorted as she limped closer to Rek, and the cliff edge. 

"And what will you do if you encounter someone even stronger then I am?" Ruru countered. 

Annie furrowed her brow as she thought about it, and for a second an expression of doubt appeared on her face...but only for just a second. "Improvise!" Annie declared before tackling Ruru over the cliff side. Ruru's eyes widened with surprise. He ran up to the cliff edge in a blur, a 500 plus foot drop. "Milord!" he exclaimed as he swung his head over, but then his worried face was replaced with wry amusement. Annie repelled down the cliffside via a grapple hook connected to her revolver. Meanwhile Rek held on for dear life, his arms wrapped tightly around Annie's neck. "You're choking me you idiot, and stop screamin like a girl!" Annie told Rek in a gasp. They quickly descended to the secret harbor built into the base of the cliff side and were soon out of view.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2010)

*Kent*

Kent dodged another lice and stepped forward, hitting Brie with a lightning fast flurry of punches. She stumbled backwards but kept her feet, returning the attacks with increasing intensity.

"Just give up already," Kent snarled, his red aura whipping around him, slowing the sword strikes as they approached his skin. His fists crackled with it, leaving bruises where they connected with the marine.

"I'm...." Brie panted, barely dodging a kick, "Not....going to let you...win." She gasped as Kent slammed his fist into her stomach, spitting out a little blood as she did so. She fell back, but pushed herself to her feet again. 

Kent shrugged. "Have it your way. Soru."

He vanished, reappearing directly behind Brie and kicking her into a wall. She screamed, grabbing her shoulder as she tried to struggle back to her feet. Her right arm hung uselessly, and she could barely hold onto her sword.

Kent stalked forward, grabbing her by the neck and slamming her back into the wall. Brie whimpered as the aura began to burn her. "Don't worry. I won't kill you." His aura began to fade, and she sighed in relief. "But if you come after me or my crew again, I will not hesitate. Understand?" He dropped her, and she landed on her butt, breathing heavily. "Also, I'll be taking this," Kent said, bending down and taking her katana. "A trophy. Good luck with the rest of your life Brie," he said, grinning. "I'm gonna go back to my ship now."

Brie sat on the ground for a moment. And then she stood, and started to look for the rest of her crew. 

*Prince*

Prince woke with a pounding headache. That wasn't too unusual, but he hadn't even been drinking. So what the hell had just happened?

Above him were destroyed trees and a clear blue sky. Prince sighed for a moment. He enjoyed the sky, but he would enjoy it more if he had a smoke. Unfortunately, he was out. Typical. His only remaining cigarettes must've been destroyed in the fight.

_Oh. Right. I had a fight..._ Prince thought, rubbing his eyes and sitting up. His falchion lay a little over to the side, and he picked it up, sheathing it and making sure his gauntlet wasn't damaged. It was a little scorched, but he wasn't too worried. It had been designed to handle extreme heat.

He shook his head and walked through the wreckage that _had_ been a forest. It looked like a horde of angry bulls had charged through, and the trunks were cracked and splintered.

Gabriel and Garrick stood in the water, neither saying anything. Prince was about to ask what the hell had happened, but Gabriel shot him a look that told him all he needed to know - _don't ask any questions if you like your head connected to the rest of your body._ Instead he fell in behind Gabriel and whispered in his ear. "I guess the girl's dead?" He sure didn't see her.

*Tex*

"Mystic Fist!"

Tex honestly hadn't expected the attack to be so fast.

She had twitched her head to the side, but about halfway through said, twitch, she realized it wouldn't be enough. The punch clipped her head and sent her spinning, only managing to keep her feet by grabbing onto the man's arm at the last minute.

"He hit the Freelancer!" The marines behind her shouted."Fire! Fire!" They raised their rifles and pulled the triggers.

"Dammit..." Tex muttered, gripping her head. None of the shots hit the man, but one of them managed to sink into her back. If it wasn't for her armor she'd be in trouble.

She shoved the man away and drew a pistol, turning to the marines behind her. Several shots rang out, and the marines collapsed to the ground, screaming in pain. "What are you waiting for?" Tex asked the man as she continued to run towards the shipyard. "Let's get out of here!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick whirled around on Gabriel and Sakamartito (Prince), his neck muscles bulging and a prominent vein throbbing across his forehead. He needed to release his frustrations on someone, anyone, and his first inclination was to grab them both up and rip their heads off. He could see it all happening in his minds eye, their heads twisting through the wind while the stumps of their necks gushed out geysers of blood. Oh how beautiful it looked, and it brought a smile to his face. 

The mental film that played behind his eyes actually calmed Garrick a bit, and as he stared at the two underlings he thought it would be a waste to rip their heads off. Besides filling out the paperwork would be a killer. Garrick hated paperwork. Instead Garrick nodded at them both, "Masters, Sakamakaka, not bad for newbs. Keep it up and maybe you'll live out the month."  he told them. 

Prince coughed suddenly. "Prince." 

Garrick ignored Sakamario and continued."We'll find those Makaosu bastards soon enough!" Garrick added through gritted teeth. It was then that he realized that someone was missing from his "Elite Squad", the girl, that stupid niece of the Fleet Admiral. Inwardly he felt a sudden pang of hope (a rarity for Garrick). He hoped that she was somewhere in the forest, dead as a doornail, or slowly bleeding to death. This also brought a smile to his face. Oh how he'd love to see that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Fleet Admiral's face when he received the bad news.  

"Did you get them?" Amelia asked in a dazed voice. 

Garrick frowned as he saw Armstrong staggering towards them like a drunken sailor. She clutched the right side of her head as if she had the mother of all headaches. "LET'S GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!" Garrick suddenly bellowed with an angry face. He strode off,  bumping Amelia out of the way as he headed back to the harbor. 

Amelia frowned as she saw the state of Prince and Gabriel, but no prisoners. "I guess we _didn't_ get them..." she mumbled in a low voice, full of disappointment.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "READY!" Pattaya throws the pinata into the air, Jinto's arm cocks back and grabs onto the cannon. "FUSION!" He shouts simply, the canon vanishes, molding into his arm and transforming it into a cannons barrel. Swinging his arm forward he fires without aiming, blowing up the pinata. "HAHAHA!" Jinto takes a deep breath and smiles. "Unfuse!" THUD! His arm returns to normal and the cannon drops to the deck.
> 
> "Alright, the islands in sight!" He suddenly becomes very serious. "These men have cut down and beaten most of the islands marines. We have to be careful, I know you all have been through a lot and as such have earned your place in this crew! If you should fall in battle, be sure, WE WILL TAKE THESE MEN DOWN FOR YOU!"



*Pattaya - GS Marines
"East Blue"*​
Pattaya was too much in awe of Jinto's awesome powers to take any notice of the Lt's. words. All he heard was that they would take those men down for him, and to him that sounded like and awesome plan. He could go in there and find some pancakes to order for everyone, and should they need his help, they'd call right?

"Got it! Now let's get crackin'!"

Although at this point he was itching to fight someone the Ensign would follow orders and chill, while the others do their job. And it wasn't like he would jump out and swim to be the first there, he was a devil fruit user so he couldn't.

"I wonder if Jinto-sempai knows about it..."

Soon enough though the boat reached the island and in his shorts Pattaya was ready to go and explore the island. Yay pancakes in sight!!!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2010)

_"You heard me Clemens, execute them!" Garrick demanded. 

Ensign Beverly Clemens (Bev to her friends back home, but just Clemens to her fellow Marines) stood protectively in front of the huddled men, women, and children. She looked at their fearful faces, these humble scholars and archeologists. It was then that she made a decision that would radically change her life.

"They didn't break any laws sir," she told Garrick. 

"Don't be so naive, I taught you better then that. They broke the ultimate law. No one is allowed to study the void century!" Garrick growled, his body starting to become tense, like a coil ready to spring. 

"But they're just scientists. It's not right!" Clemens pleaded. 

"THEY'RE AGENTS OF CHAOS WHO MUST BE PUNISHED!" 

Clemens slowly drew her cutlass and her green eyes suddenly flared like emerald fire. She had reached the point of no return. "Please sir, listen to reason."

A betrayed expression appeared on Garrick's face for a second. Clemens could almost swear she saw a pained look as well but it was gone in a flash. "Are you going against your commanding officer, Marine?" Garrick asked her darkly, his voice full of bad intentions. 

Clemens eyed the little girl behind her who huddled against her parents protective embrace. She couldn't have been more then five or six. Clemens knew in her heart that she'd die for these people if she had to. "Yes sir, I guess I am..." Clemens muttered in a low voice. 
*
"THEN DIE!!!"* Garrick bellowed as he rushed her like an out of control freight train. _

Clemens eyes fluttered open and she sat up bolt right on her cot, panting heavily. Beads of sweat rolled down her forehead and she trembled violently. The nightmare of that fateful day was already drifting from her waking mind but she could still hear the echo of Garrick's voice, screaming for blood (and he had gotten plenty of it that day). With a few deep breath's she managed to compose herself and clear her head. She hopped out of the cot and walked across the cold floor to the dingy wash room adjacent to her cabin. She let the cold water run and eagerly splashed it over her face and neck, finally feeling awake and invigorated. Clemens paused and looked at her reflection in the tiny round mirror hanging over the wash basin, looking at a face that was both older and wiser then that of the girl who had defied her commanding officer nearly a year ago to this day. Who had nearly died that day as well. 

"Was it worth it?" she asked under her breath. 

Suddenly her reflection winked back at her coyly. _You're damn right it was_.  

After getting dressed (just a plain white t-shirt, beige trousers, and a baseball cap) Clemens headed up to the deck of the large commercial transport vessel. She carried nothing more then a compact leather backpack. Hundreds of passengers of all walks of life, tourists, adventurers, and families looking to resettle, were already on deck, staring at the island in the distance as it slowly grew bigger. Clemens leaned against the railing and smiled. She hoped _they_ wouldn't be here. That she'd have at least a few days to be at peace. But as the ship began to dock Clemens frowned. There were three black suited agents waiting at the dock entrance, scanning the incoming ships. Clemens sighed and tilted the lid of her cap low over her bright green eyes, making sure to completely cover up her oh so easily identifiable flaming red hair (she absolutely refused to color it as a point of both pride and defiance). 

She casually mixed in with the passengers as they disembarked en masse, hoping that the agents wouldn't recognize her. They did recognize her of course. That's when Clemens made a run for it. The chase was on...again.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 30, 2010)

Roi woke up on the drity ground. His face was planted into the dirt, like he'd fallen last night. He pushed off the round and in a single action, flipped backward once to land on his feet. A few voices came out of Randomville, sceams and gun shots. Roi ventured closer to the port, where he had left his boat. Roi found out why, Marines.......nuff said to end the pirate world.

And of things, they were confiscating his boat. _ Uhg, it isn't a pirate ship, why on earth are they after it?_ Roi also found that out. The girl from the bar was pointing to te coin. _NOOO, that was... crap._ The coin he had given her was emblemed with a pirate symbole. Roi oinched the bridge of his nose, it would be a while before he'd get his small vessel back. An individual looked over and saw Roi standing there plane as day.

New days were not his thing. The passer by pointed to Roi then called to the marines. they came running toward him. _Man, this is going to be a pain._ One of them took out a gun and fired. roy was just out of range, but he dodged under a rock that was about three feet high. They we getting closer, you could measure it by the accuracy and yelling. 

"Fine, if you want me, I'll surrender." The shooting continued for a short moment, but then they stopped and Roi walked forward. His plan was coming into place. 

"You are charged with affiliation with Piracy, you are to remain silent, there will be no trial, you will be locked up for....eternity."_At least he was to the point._ Roi put his hands up and the closest one put hand cuffs on Roi. A sharp pain came from inside Roi's body he went to the ground on his knees. He hadn't changed fully in a while and this was normal for that amount of unused time. "What's going on?!" Roi's skin became furry and strips showed up. The cuffs broke off and Roi grew to the size of a two leveld house. The marines were not slow to start firing on him. Roi felt the pain of a few bullets but he threw over a couple gunmen and they went into the water. The first sharp round of bullets were nothing in comparison to the loud mouth. he shot a special bullet that went strait to Roi's arm. Roi flipped over, still in tiger form and on to the dock. He changed back into human form and got up, his left hand gripped his right and he ran up to a random boat. It wasn't his, that was for sure. His boat was only a long jump away.

He lunged his body off the side of the boat and was only a couple inches from his own. He left go of his arm and grabbed the side of the wood. A marine was riht in front of him. Roi pulled himself up in a swing and double kicked the marine off his boat. He landed on his right arm. It nearly killed him at the pain. He sat up then looked at his arm. The bullet was huge. He grabbed it and pulled it out in a single try. 

"AHHHuRAHHHHHHHHHHHHR" His voice merged with a tigers to creat a rawring noise that people would hear for a good mile. The marine boat infront of him had a bunch of soilders looking at him. 

"We have him now, yeah, chains.....aye aye sir." One was speaking into a snail or was it a slug? They pointed their guns at Roi."Don't shoot unless he moves. That are orders." Roi laid back on his boat. He was beat, his are bloody and messy. The pain of both his sudden shift and the bullet got to him. _Nice....solo and so low._ Roi had no clue on where he would be taken.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates*

He was still with his hand opened waiting for the marine officer to pay his ice cream, something stupid since he was the one who finished it without noticing that.*"C´mmon kid, i didn´t..."*the marine said but his jaw touched the floor as Ral started to involve his hand with fire*"You are a devil..."*the marine said but... CRASH!!!....was heard as the guy was interrupted by a punch in his face which sent him flying, probably that sound was the officer´s nose broken.

"Then....WHO THE HELL IS GOING TO PAY MY ICE CREAM?!"Ral shouted, was this guy really a pirate?*"Hey we have to control that brat too!"*a marine was heard as a bunch of around 10 of them went against Ral, some ofthem were about to capture Rex but Ral was making such an uproar right there"Shut the Fuck up!"the "D." said ,then catching him and carrying the naval officer on his shoulders and then hurl him as far as he could. In just some minutes the place became a total mess.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 30, 2010)

*Cipher Pirates: Elaine Crusket VS Jack "Splosion" Nichols Part II*

Elaine backed off from the explosion, but blood was already streaming from her face and there were several burn wounds apparent on her body. "It hurts..." she thought, struggling to hold onto her consciousness. Her head was spinning and black spots were threatening to eat up her vision. 

_"I suggest you surrender now; this fight is over. My weapons aren't suitable for capturing, so if this keeps up I might really have to kill you, and I don't either of us want that to happen,"_ Jack said.

"Give...up?" Elaine thought in a daze; her mind was in a mess. Some sliver of the message must have gotten through to her in her shock, however, because she shook her head to clear the fog swirling around it. She blinked a few times before she finally got a grasp on the situation once more. "No, I don't think I'll give up," she replied. "I'd certainly like to think that my dream is worth more than this..."

Jack raised an eyebrow in derision. _"Do you have a death wish? I'd prefer not to kill anyone if possible, but I'm still a marine. If you're going to continue resisting arrest then I'll have to use any means necessary, even if it means that I have to take your life. We both know that you have no chance if this fight continues."_

Elaine shook her finger. "No, no, I still have one more trump card left. Get past it first if you want to claim that I have no chance of winning," she said, managing to be cheeky even in her heavily damaged state. Jack instinctively took a few steps back as she materialized another card in her hand. _"She was hiding another power? This might not be good," _he thought. Elaine raised the card high in the air as a certain silvery blue light started glowing about her.

*"The High Priestess!"*

Jack shielded his eyes with his arm for a moment as the light became overwhelmingly bright. When the flash subsided, Elaine was sporting an entirely different look. She was wearing blue-white robes that were slightly too large for her. Elaine waved her right hand once, causing her robes to whip about. In an instant, a large mass of water appeared from nowhere, hanging in midair next to her in defiance of gravity. "Aqua Jet!" she commanded. The water twisted itself into a neat sphere that then rocketed at Jack. Before the explosives master could react, he was blasted back several feet and had the wind knocked out of him.

Even as he was getting back up, Elaine was already preparing her next attack. _"Damn, I haven't got any time to run away! Her attacks are much stronger now. I've gotta end this quick. Sorry folks, I'm gonna get rough!"_ Jack yelled the sentence aloud, just in case any civilians could hear him. He pulled his jacket open and revealed what seemed to be dozens of different vials. Even in her High Priestess mode, Elaine was more than a little apprehensive. "This guy is nuts..." she thought. _"When it comes to a desperate situation like this, finesse is no longer necessary. Power is what's required!"_ Jack yelled.

He selected one particular vial and then took off his jacket, bundling it up. He threw his jacket at Elaine, and then tossed the vial after it. Elaine immediately realized what was happening. "It's the same trick! His jacket can withstand explosions too! Well, that makes a little bit of sense since it might save him from certain death if all those explosives had accidentally gone off."

True to form, the vial exploded and propelled the jacket right in front of Elaine's position, unfurling it in the process. Jack clapped his hands over his eardrums and started running backwards at top speed. _"This is gonna hurt..."_ he muttered.

Bang!

The tremendous explosion rattled Jack around even though he was a fair distance away from it and threatened to burst his eardrums. He stopped for a moment, then turned around and started walking towards the girl. Even if only a charred corpse is left, he would have to bring it in.

Unfortunately, that wasn't going to happen, mostly because Elaine wasn't dead. 

As the smoke and dust cleared, a humanoid and very much alive figure emerged. Although she did indeed look quite injured, with numerous cut wounds and gashes, she was still alive.

_"Impossible..."_ Jack said, at an otherwise complete loss for words.

"Nah, not impossible..." Elaine retorted. She had conjured her Bubble Shield around herself; the water was extremely effective in neutralizing the severe heat generated by the explosion. Unfortunately, the bubble could not take the sharpness of the stones that were blasted about by the explosion, but she had managed to deflect most of them with another blast of water. The brunette advanced steadily upon her adversary, intending to finish this fight for good.

_"Ok, I give up."_

That was what Jack said as he raised both hands in the air in surrender. "Huh?" Elaine said.

_"That attack just now was everything I had...Now that you've survived it while still remaining in a battle-ready condition, the outcome of the fight is obvious. I surrender."_ the marine explained.

"Fine...but don't expect to stay unharmed for hurting me so much..." Elaine replied, fuming silently as she looked at her damaged and hurting body. "Aqua Pillar!" she yelled as a burst of water erupted from beneath Jack's feet and propelled him several feet into the air.

----
Back at the ship...

Elaine didn't even bother to talk to anyone as she dragged herself on deck. She wasn't even sure if there was anyone to talk to, her consciousness already rapidly fading, but that wasn't relevant, since she probably didn't have the strength to so anyway. Instead, the Devil Fruit user collapsed on a heap on the deck, her clothes warping from blue-white back to their original night black.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 30, 2010)

The pain in his right arm was getting worse. He looked over to his arm, the pain of seeing his arm was half the pain itself. He looked up at the marines.

"Tiger D. Ral, your are under arrest for.." Roi looked at him like he was funny.

" I am not Tiger D. Ral!" Roi haddn't known about any one with this name. In fact he could prove it wrong without having his memory restored. His Devil Fruit powers happened after his memory loss. He was no tiger then.

"Of course you aren't, and I'm not the captain of this merry ship. Bah, explain you tiger power then..." Roi closed his eyes  and smacked his head on the wood, the small boat wobbled and the chains holding the two vessels together clanked.

He couldn't explain it to the dumb marine that he wasn't Tiger D. Ral, he could but he wouldn't believe him anyway. He opened his eyes._How in the world am I suppost to escape intact? Especially with this moron bagging on me.How much is this Ral worth anyway?_

"How much am I worth?" Roi figured that if they didn't know exactly who he was or his power than he could use that against them.

"Over 21,000, and not a berry less." Roi's plan was good, this guy was worth something, at least a little. "For attacking the Marenies and starting riots." _Well the name matches the power, lets see if I can just edge it over more._

"That stunt back there didn't show my real power. I can breath under water." Roi wasn't as stupid as whathe just said. Under the boat was a hidden door that was a safty for moments similar to this. The sad thing was, he wasn't able to swim ever since he obtained the tiger tiger fruit.

"WHAT?!" Roi stood up. The gunmen adjusted their rifles. Roi smiled, this was about to get intresting. The rope behind him Would sere a great purpose.

"Don't worry, you'd shoot me if I tried to swim away, but that requires my arm. I am only getting bandages." 

"Very well, we need you alive for now." He sounded like he would be gutted if he lied. Roi walked over and opend a box. it had a load of medical supplies. _the rope could hold me to the boat, so they think i'd gotten away, but the water will be the hard thing to dodge. I have to get to the door somehow.... thats it._

He tied the bandages to his arm. He began breathing in longer breaths and deepening his lungs. He sat beside the rope. His fingers took it and he slowly tied the rope around his body. The people watching him didn't notice it at first but it was too late. Roi jummped over the side of the boat and into the water. A single bullet grazzed his head. He was knocked unconsience but he rope was holding him to the vessel properly. He could only see the light for a second but he reached up to the rope. His strength faded, he was risking it all on an edgy escape.

On the top side of things.

"HE JUMPPED OF SIR!" The soilder was slapped hard. the captain of the ship gripped the marines jacket.

"TURN US AROUND! WE NEED TIGER D. RAL!!!"

Roi's body floated to the top of the water but he was close to the  boat to where the marines couldn't see him. his breathing was shallow, his head bleeding but he wake of his boat and the people infront of him knocked his head back to the wood.

He looked into the sky again, but the salt water had its toll. he breathed the air but couldn't move. He was floating somehow...that was all he needed.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 30, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> "Alright, this looks good." Alex looks over a massive cart full of supplies. "How do you plan to pay for those?" The shop owner was a rather large man, standing fairly tall with strong burly arms and shoulders. His head was completely shaven, yet he had a very thick beard. "Uhh..." Alex rubbed the back of his head. They had man a ton of money fixing up ships, the only problem was he left it all, back on the ship.... If he had known that, he probably wouldn't have left Rex with the bill at the ice cream shop...


*Green Cloaks: Alex and Chunhi*

Chunhi looked up at the large shop owner then whispers to Alex, "I don't have any money.  You seem like the responsible one in the crew, where is it?"

Alex leans over and whispers, "It's on the ship."

"WHAT?!"

Alex tries to calm Chunhi down, "I just thought of something.  We beat all of the Marines stationed on this island so....."

Alex walks up to the shop owner, "Well it seems we don't have any money and we're just gonna walk away with all of these supplies so shouldn't you call the Marines?"

Chunhi gives Alex a thumbs up, _'This might work.'_

The shop owner rolls up his sleeves, "I don't need no pussy Marines to help me protect my store."

Alex looks at the store owner, "I see......RUN!!!!"

Alex starts running and Chunhi starts to push the cart, "Get on the cart!"  
_'This is gonna be two colors for the day.'_
Yellow!"

Alex jumped on top of the supplies and Chunhi's suit changed color to yellow.  Chunhi started to speed up with the cart and Chunhi, the cart, and Alex were racing down the street with the shop owner slowly chasing after them.

"Where's your ship at?"

Alex looks at Chunhi, "Why'd your suit change?"

"That doesn't matter, where's your ship?  I have a time limit for this!"

"Just head towards the harbor."

"Got it."

The two raced down the streets and finally reached the harbor.  Chunhi's suit changed back to white and he fell to the ground, "Well.....looks like I can't use my Fruit for a while."

Alex brought Chunhi to his feet, "We got company."

Chunhi looked up, "Great.  More Marines."


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 31, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Pattaya was too much in awe of Jinto's awesome powers to take any notice of the Lt's. words. All he heard was that they would take those men down for him, and to him that sounded like and awesome plan. He could go in there and find some pancakes to order for everyone, and should they need his help, they'd call right?
> 
> "Got it! Now let's get crackin'!"
> 
> ...



Jinto---
"Alright everyone." Jinto stood at the bow of the of the ship as it docked in the port. "There is only one rule, No killing the pirates unless your life is absolutely threatened!" With that, Jinto stepped on two cannons, fusing them to his legs. "AWAY!" He shouts, firing himself into the air and over the docks, defusing his legs before landing and dropping in on a flower shop. Though, rather then fall gracefully, he smashed through the ceiling and landed on his back atop a pile of cacti. "Gaaah! It hurts!"



luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral, The Green Cloak Pirates*
> 
> He was still with his hand opened waiting for the marine officer to pay  his ice cream, something stupid since he was the one who finished it  without noticing that.*"C?mmon kid, i didn?t..."*the marine said but his jaw touched the floor as Ral started to involve his hand with fire*"You are a devil..."*the  marine said but... CRASH!!!....was heard as the guy was interrupted by a  punch in his face which sent him flying, probably that sound was the  officer?s nose broken.
> 
> "Then....WHO THE HELL IS GOING TO PAY MY ICE CREAM?!"Ral shouted, was this guy really a pirate?*"Hey we have to control that brat too!"*a  marine was heard as a bunch of around 10 of them went against Ral, some  ofthem were about to capture Rex but Ral was making such an uproar  right there"Shut the Fuck up!"the "D." said  ,then catching him and carrying the naval officer on his shoulders and  then hurl him as far as he could. In just some minutes the place became a  total mess.



Rex-
"NOW WE'RE HAVIN SOME FUN!" Rex laughs, pulling his arm back and taking a deep breath. "Wooooo...........aaaaaaaaaaaah!" Rushing forward, his fist cocked back he readies himself. "DRAGON STRIKE!" His fist crashed into one of the marines, then, another and another, stacking up marines till it reaches five and sends them rolling backward. "I LOVE THE SMELL OF A FIGHT IN THE MORNING BWAHAHAHA!" 




koguryo said:


> *Green Cloaks: Alex and Chunhi*
> 
> Chunhi looked up at the large shop owner then whispers to Alex, "I don't have any money.  You seem like the responsible one in the crew, where is it?"
> 
> ...


_

Alex--

"This is not looking good for us." Alex had just watched one of the marines fly over head. Though, as the other marines begin to flood onto the dock, he realized something very serious. "These guys... have been trained by a lunatic." gripping his sword tightly in his hands, he prepares for the battle that he knows is coming._


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 31, 2010)

*Unknown Laboratory somewhere on the Grand Line*

A scientist stood in a large dark room, looking over a clipboard he held in front of him. On the clipboard were numerous blueprints for some sort of humanoid weapon. Abruptly, a door opened up behind him, startling him to the point that he dropped the clipboard and turned around. Shinsou stood in the doorway.

"Oh, it's just you Commodore." The man said, picking up the scattered papers. Shinsou walked into the room, with his head looking left and right, scanning the place. "Hm, well, Dr. Moore, your workplace is as filthy as ever I see." Moore turned his head down at the Commodore's comments. "I would have cleaned up a bit if I'd known you were making a visit."

Shinsou turned around and faced the scientist. "Well, you know what you've been asked to work on lately? I was finally given permission to use it." Moore looked back up at Shinsou with a hint of surprise on his face. "You...you were?" Shinsou nodded, and turned around. He flipped a small switch nearby, turning on a dim light which illuminated over what looked like something underneath a dark green sheet, layed out on an operating table. 

Moore hurried over to Shinsou's side. "A-A-Are you sure? The government said they wanted her here unless there was an emergency back at Marineford." Shinsou walked slowly over to the table. "Yes, I'm sure." 

Shinsou pulled the sheet off the figure, revealing a young, and relatively beautiful girl lying unconscious on the table. Moore gulped nervously as Shinsou did this. He backed away as Shinsou turned on a machine just next to the table. As the machine powered on, the table seemed to slowly illuminate a bright yellow light. Shinsou stepped a few feet back as the light within the table suddenly faded. The girl's fingers started to twitch, and her eyes slowly opened. Shinsou appeared to finally be showing some anxiety as some sweat developed on his forehead. Moore watched from far away as the girl began to rise, sitting up. 

Shinsou smiled as the girl turned to him. "Hello, what is your number?" The girl looked unemotionally at Shinsou, and responded: "I am #10." Moore continued watching from a distance. 

"And what is your primary directive?"

"To capture and or eliminate any being that flies a skull and crossbones." She responded coldly.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 31, 2010)

*With Kris*

He had dazed off for quite some while, "We...Got ice cream right?" he says scratching his head and eyeing the cone in his hand, "Well, yea, I guess we did," he then looks around and sees Rex and the new guy in a fight, "Ok! A fight, now I know what to do!"

He tosses the cone up and swallows it in a single gulp before making both of his hands into gun formations, "WHOOOOOOO!" he shouts as he wildly fires bullets and cannon balls from his finger tips that slam into the marines as they approach.

*Raeyr vs Kyle*

"Just call me steel..." the marine says as they square off, "Um...No, I don't think I'll be doing that..." he says, rolling his eyes at his nickname, "Well, En garde!" he shotus before diving forward.

"En garde...Really...?" though his speed catches Raeyr off guard, he just manages to parry the attack, "Not bad, not bad," he says, judging his power as he pushes Raeyr back slowly.

Raeyr pushes back and distances himself, "What? No thank you? I just complimented your ass," Kyle glares at him, "I have no need to conversate with my opponents, my blade will do the talking for me..." he says before rushing forward again.

"Well aren't you all high and mighty..." he sheaths his blade and leans forward, *"Aisu,"* he unsheaths his blade and slashes Kyle's shoulder just as he reaches him.

Raeyr sighs, "Looks like this won't be much of a challenge," Kyle grips his bloody shoulder, "Don't speak too soon," suddenly Raeyr notice a slash on his side, "Well..." he grips his blade tightly, "Seems we have a fight now!"

*With the Devil King Pirates*

After a few days of sailing the crew has finally reached a new island. Yutakka Island, known for being where the "high society" of the North Blue live. It is filled with the wealthiest of all of the blue's residence. 

The marines, knowing that the island was a prime target for pirates, they requested to build a base on the island, but the rich snobs that lived there thought it would ruin the ambiance of their lovely island. So they pooled together some money to build an island not too far away where they could have their marine base.

"So it's an island full of stuck up rich bastards..." Dante says to himself as he takes a drag of his cigarette, "Well underlings, seems we have our next target."

*Meanwhile...*

Approaching from the other side of the island is a pure white ship with a jolly roger of its own waving in the wind. An extremely muscular man with white hair stands at the head of it, "These rich bastards are going to pay..." he says, clenching his fist.


----------



## Real Talk (Oct 31, 2010)

*Yama vs. Ansley*

After opening his eyes from his long meditation, Yama looked around and noticed everyone on the ship had left and that they were at some island,"Eh?Jeez what crew leaves an animal all by his lonesome,",he complained as his stomach began to growl,"AND WITHOUT FOOD!", he bellowed though no one was there to hear him.Grabbing his staff he stood up and jumped from the crow's nest and landed on the dry land.

After walking around town he conveniently found a banana stand. Normally his animal instincts don't take over so easily, but this was not a normal situation. Running full speed he grabbed a bundle of bananas and jumped over the stand owner who yelled in rage.*"HEY!"*, yelled a girl chasing after the monkey.

Climbing high up into a tree Yama looked down at the girl,"What do you want kid?", he said perplexed.*"Kid?I'm no kid!I'm a marine and you are a theif!!"*,she said in such a fast way Yama fell backwards out of the tree barely catching himself in mid fall."Me pirate", he said stupidly. The girl instinctively flipped into the air swinging her thin chains towards the monkey, who in turn was tripped up by them.Getting up Yama finally realized that this was a fight.And losing isn't something Yama likes.Yama stood up took a deep breath and slid back into his stance holding his staff with confidence.Ansley started jumping around the area, flipping off things before flinging one of her chains at Yama, but the cool headed monkey simply spin the staff quickly enough to deflect the chain back towards Ansley."This...will be a honor.",he spoke in a philosophical tone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2010)

SeveredHead4Dead said:


> _"You heard me Clemens, execute them!" Garrick demanded.
> 
> Ensign Beverly Clemens (Bev to her friends back home, but just Clemens to her fellow Marines) stood protectively in front of the huddled men, women, and children. She looked at their fearful faces, these humble scholars and archeologists. It was then that she made a decision that would radically change her life.
> 
> ...



The three black suited agents, two men and a woman, chased Clemens through a series of winding side streets. The girl was fast and she had become very good at giving them the slip. "This is Cipher Pol. Suspect is on the move," one of the male agents said into a baby den den mushi strapped to his wrist. 

"She's cutting across that alleyway!" yelled the female agent, as Clemens dove sharply to her left. 

"It's a dead end. We've got her now!" 

The agents leaped into the mouth of the alleyway and drew their weapons. They shook their heads with disbelief. Clemens was gone. At the end of the alley a sleek black cat yawned lazily and eyed the agents with it's curious amber eyes, before going back to sleep. 

"Where'd she go?!" 

Meanwhile in the second floor apartment of the building overlooking the alleyway, a little girl by the name of Maria was having a tea party with her stuffed animals. She studiously poured her favorite teddy bear (which was dressed like Gold Roger) another cup of pretend tea, nodding as Teddy Gold Roger said thank you. "You're welcome," Maria said with a giggle. 

It was then that she saw the woman with blazing green eyes standing in the full length mirror hanging over the closet door. The girl froze, at first thinking she was a monster, but then the woman put her index finger to her lips and winked at her with a playful smile. The woman stepped out of the mirror as if it was nothing more then a doorway, and her bright green eyes dimmed to a normal hue. She seemed to be slightly out of breath. 

"What's your name sweetheart?" the woman asked in a pleasant voice. 

"Maria," she replied. Her parents told her not to talk to strangers, but this lady seemed nice, and she was very pretty, like a fairy princess from one of her storybooks. 

"I'm Beverly," the woman replied, as she carefully made her way to the window that overlooked the alley. She took a quick peek out the window before backing away, a relieved look on her face. 

"Would you like some tea?" Maria asked hesitantly, holding up an empty plastic tea cup to her. 

The woman grasped the tea cup with her pinky and took a sip, nodding with a thoughtful face. "Why that's very nice. Did you make it yourself?" 

"Yes."   

She handed back Maria the teacup and patted her on the head. "Thanks for the tea," she said, before exiting out of the front door as quiet as a mouse. 

"MARIA!" a voice suddenly exclaimed. 

The girl's mother emerged from the kitchen just as the front door closed. She looked around the living room suspiciously. "Who were you talking to just now?" she asked her daughter. Maria pointed towards the mirror. "A nice lady came out of the mirror momma!" she said with a bright smile of wonderment. "Can we go into the mirror too?" Maria's mother rolled her eyes and returned to the kitchen.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Oct 31, 2010)

*Yotaru Island: The Mystic Pirates*
Rio witnessed the being wearing the helmet and visor take a bullet for him and then proceed to gun down the remainder of the Marines. The Mystic Pirate Captain was both confused and amazed at what he just witnessed, but he continued to run. The person who ran beside them with the helmet (Rio took note that it was indeed a woman's voice) seemed to be on their side. Rio didn't complain, they could surely use the extra help.

"Uhhhh, thanks!" Rio was able to say as the trio dashed for the shipyard. "We can all use my boat to escape."

"If you even have one..." Tengu pointed out with an air of doubt.

"You'll see! Oops, I forgot, you won't be able to SEE it!" Rio rebutted, making an obvious play on Tengu's blindness.

"He's blind?!" The woman asked wearing the helmet. "Sure is." 

"I wouldn't take that as a weakness, though." Tengu answered as he continued to run.

"I saw." Tex said as she recalled watching Tengu take down a slew of Marines.

The trio approached the shipyard with top speed. They were able to ditch the Marines momentarily during their short game of cat and mouse. Rio searched around frankly to find a ship that was in one piece and didn't have anyone occupying it. Though, that was easier said than done. Tengu seemed to catch on to Rio's mini search. He dug his giant buster sword into the ground and leaned back against it, "I have a feeling we're going to be swimming to the next island." Tengu said as he yawned.

"Shut up! I just gotta find it!" Rio hollared back.

"How did you lose a *ship?"* Tex asked as she crossed her arms. "Someone probably stole it..."

Just then, a fisherman pulled into the dock and proceeded to get off his ship witht he catch of the day. It wasn't the largest galleon in the world, but it was a nice, modest size. "There it is! That guy must've stole it." Rio said running up towards the ship.

"I don't think he's the thief here." 
"Who asked you to think?"
"Whaaaatever."

As the fisherman walked away, the trio boarded the ship and shoved off into the open sea. The legend of the Mystic Pirates has only just begun.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 31, 2010)

*Atlas D. Drake*

A moderate sized brown boat cuts through the seas of the South Blue. The ship is completely empty except for a single man, Atlas D. Drake, who is...Sleeping. The black haired man is rolled up in his black jacket, comfortably on the deck of the ship, the warm sun beating on his skin.

You might ask how this ship is being steered? Well you're about to find out. As it approaches the island's dock it picks up speed rather than slows down. The men at the docks all look in panic.

"What is that ship doing!" 

"I don't know! I'll check it out," he says pulling out his telescope, "You're not gona' believe this...But the only guy on the ship's sleeping!" 

"What the hell! It's comin' in too fast!" they begin to run away as it runs out of ocean but just before it crashes the entire ship begins to shrink and turns into...a small monkey.

*"WHAT THE HELL?!"* the two men shout in confusion. The monkey simply ignores them and looks down into the water. He waits and waits until a soaked Drake pops up, "KONG!"

After releasing a bit of yellow aura from the soles of his feet he propels himself onto the docks, "You could've woken me up ya' little shit!" he shouts grabbing hold of the small mammal. 

The monkey quickly transforms into a towel that wraps around the pirate, "That's more like it..." he says drying off his hair, "Well, lets go get us a crew," he says as Kong transforms back into his monkey form and rests on his shoulder. He pulls a bit of Drake's hair, "Ah! Relax! You're the first mate, we'll make sure they know that..." he says, rolling his eyes.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom: Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> Gatrom, Rose, and Beat all walked into the massage parlor and looked around the building taking the scenery in. Inside was a room filled with long padded tables and a couple of women that were probably masseuses. The one that had invited them in was standing in front of them now, smiling broadly with a warm expression.
> 
> ...



"Hmm...I have an idea!" Ursla said, and snapped her fingers at her workers. 

The Marines entered the massage parlor. This was the last shop on the street, so they expected to see the nefarious criminals holed up inside, or even holding the shop workers hostage. They stopped short however at what they saw. 

Serene music played in the background. Two men were getting massages from two beautiful female masseuses. They each laid face down on massage tables, obscured by towels that covered their backs. Meanwhile a girl was over in the corner getting a facial. She had on a face mask of soothing skin cream, and her eyes were covered by cucumber slices. 

"Can I help you darlings?" Ursla asked the surprised Marines in a sweet voice.

The lead Marine stammered as Ursla got close to him. "Um...we're um...uh...we were looking for Pirates."

Ursla laughed in a lighthearted tone and ran her right index finger across his chin. "Well no Pirates here my dear," she said with a wink, her voice filled with a hypnotic quality. 

The Marine nodded, "Right..." he mumbled as in a trance. 

"Would you like a massage?" Ursla asked him. 

"Um, no we have to find those Pirates," the Marine replied. "Sorry for intruding maam!" He saluted Ursla and quickly ushered his men out. As soon as they were gone, Rose sat up and took off the cucumber slices over her eyes. 

"This feels nice," she said with a smile, never having gotten a facial before. She popped the cucumber slices into her mouth and looked over at Ursla. "Thanks lady!"  

"Yeah thanks..." Gatrom mumbled from the massage table, sounding as if he was in heaven. 

"Ditto," Beat chimed in from the other table.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 31, 2010)

*Semmy*​
With his green bandanna pulled over his eyes Semmy was enjoying a nap. The words of their captain had awoken the giant animal as he pulled the bandanna up, and put his black shades on, his eyes never visible. Taking the bamboo chunk out, he snacked on it a little so his belly would quiet down.

"*Hungry...*"

He indeed was, and no doubt he ate the most in this crew of sociopaths. Not that he was competing or anything. But the craziest member he sure as hell was not. The member he had the least interaction with, but feared the most was the blond girl Marie. Whenever she came into view everyone could see Semmy playing hide and seek as the girl random and hyperactive behavior freaked out the panda.

"*Wonder if she'll have lunch with me... Something sweet today.*"

As he dreamed of food he wanted Semmy enjoyed the warm breeze and looked at the incoming island. He could hear Dante talk about their next target, but at this point he didn't care much for them, he was hungry damn it.

*Pattaya*​
Damn it their Lieutenant was awesome. Jinto was so awesome, he could merge with stuff and fly away too. Left in awe of the man he was supposed to learn discipline from, Pattaya ran out along with two dozen other marines and into the bay. Soon enough though he separated from the most and started looking for something to eat. The sweets from the pinata didn't exactly satisfy his HEALTHY appetite.

"Um, excuse me. Do you know where I can find good pancakes and ice cream around here?"

He asked a random person, unaware of the fact that it was a member of the Green Cloak pirates. It was actually the first mate of the crew and another member, Alex and Chunchi. Though Pattaya didn't look like a regular Marine either, wearing only a pair of training shorts with flames on, and a pair of flip flops over his bandaged legs. His muscular physique and tanned body actually suggested that he might be a pirate, which was reinforced by the fact that he asked for pancakes and ice cream and not for pirates who caused this commotion.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 31, 2010)

*Shinsou's ship/Grand Line*

Shinsou sat on the stairs of his ship, which was sailing slowly westbound. He was anxious to find some pirates, and fast. His position was currently on the line. Numerous marines stood around the deck, waiting for orders. They weren't sure why Shinsou had just brought this young girl onto the ship.

#10 stood straight up, looking out at the ocean. She seemed to be examining a couple seagulls flying at the side of the ship. One of which quickly landed on the ship's sail. She turned and stared at it. Shinsou, watching this, snarled then stood up. "You, girl. You can find pirates without any problem, right?" 10 turned to Shinsou. "That is correct." Shinsou pointed to the west. "I want you to use that sensing thing and find any haki that would seem higher than normal, or abnormal in any way." 

"I will comply" 10 turned around so she was facing west, and closed her eyes. Shinsou tapped his foot impatiantly. Abruptly, he felt something landon his head. "Hello sir. I'm a bit lost. Do you think you could give me directions?" Shinsou fell backwards upon hearing the voice. An average-sized owl flew off his head and landed on the railing of the ship. "What the fuck is this shit?!" Shinsou shouted. The rest of the marines were staring in awe as well. "You...did you just talk?" Shinsou asked, getting back to his feet. 

"Oh, I do apologize. Where are my manners? That is correct sir. I am known as Daniel Dapper, author of many bestselling novels such as "The Dark Void" series." Shinsou's eyes widened in surprise. "W-What?! I asked you if you could really talk! Besides, I've read those books myself and there's no way the author would be a bird. I've even seen the picture of Daniel Dapper on the book jacket and he's a human." 

Dapper shook his head. "No. I'm afraid you're mistaken. That was merely a picture I found of a deceased man from the village I was living next to for a while. I am the real Daniel Dapper. I apologize if it's a bit of a shock. Everyone is surprised when they meet the real me. Would you like an autograph?" Shinsou stared, completely dumbfounded. 10 suddenly appeared behind Shinsou. "Sir. I have located several different haki signatures in the nearby West Blue." Shinsou turned around. "Oh...yea- I mean, take a look at that owl there. You see it as well, right, and tell me it's haki signature." He shouted, pointing at Dapper. 10 simply turned to the owl, then back at Shinsou. "It barely has any sir." Shinsou scratched his head. "That was fast." Dapper flew over and landed on 10's head. "Hooooo! Are you what I think you are? Amazing, to think that I'd find one of the ten models of the Shell project here!" 

One of the marines meanwhile approached Shinsou. "Umm, sir, should we head to where she said the signals were coming from?" Shinsou turned to the marine, somewhat distracted by what was going on around him. "Oh, uhh, yes, sure."


----------



## Youkai (Oct 31, 2010)

chapter two: escaping without knowing

The front of the boat rattled against the water between the marine vessel and Roi's. The gunmen were frantic, their captain in a rage, and the turn of the two boats corrilating back to Random. 

"WHERE IS RAL!!!!" the captin screamed at the top of his voice, his body at the boarderline between a real whipping and cartoon vilence murder. The gunmen kept running in circles like little mice being chased by the giant mouse with a captain hat. The chains ratteled suddenly and a gunmen looked down to check them. Two of the chains had broken off the boat.

"Captain, the chains are starting to sever." The cpatain looked up from his sulking then walked over to check. Two of five chains had broken off. The captain grabbed a whailing chain that hit the side of the vessel constantly. He examined it closly. The chains were becomming weaker. Somehow they made a miscalculation in the iron content and the ocean salt content. The captain squinted. his brow grew a sweat bead and it dripped down his cold blooded head. he crunched the iron chain and threw it to the deck.

"I WANT THIS SHIP BURNED, IF D. RAL IS BACK AT THE PORT THAN I WANT IT GONE BEFORE WE SEARCH!" He went into a long speech about protocalls and responsiblitiy. The gunmen were at attention standing still for about 20 minutes. Without realizing it The captain made a bigger mistake than any other marine should have.

On the back of the ship:

Roi was being held up by someone. This person had stowed away on the boat to escape prosecusion by the local inforcment. He had rode on the back of the boat. The marines had hinded his plan so he had to take a risks. When Roi had jumped on his own boat, he had known the real reason for their dispursal. If this person was running from the marines than he would be caught on day or another. The stow away had grabbed the body, just because he would have felt guilty of leaving his body to drowned. At the moment he was holding up the head of the pirate above the water, whitch took quite an amount of strength, and holding on to the wooden boat where some pieces were lodged out. 

The stow away was a tall muscular guy, his skin tanned and dark black hair. No one knew his name nor would anyone come to know it. His body was built for figting and building muscle. His body would float but Ro's was like a sake of rocks. Definitly hard to keep with the two vessels in motion. His right hand was getting less and less grip.

The stow away had to do something and fast. He noticed the rope keeping Roi from falling to far away but it was too long for some reason. Roi didn't measure correctly, but that could be corrected. The stow away loosend his grip on Roi and went for the rope. His hand met the rope and closed. His foot could touch the rope underwater, so he hoisted it up. A few feet were left. The boat turned, the stow away threw up the rope and it snagged on exposed wood. Roi was now being held from stow away's arm and the rope. The man was relieved at the absence of deadly situations, well one of them.

He was accused of murdering and stealing from the dead. He would not let the law get away with lies, he would save this pirate from death. He would not steal this vessel from a man either, maybe the marines but not Roi. The boat turned even harder. The man knew they were getting back to the island. He only needed to last a few more minutes.

"AND THAT IS WHY YOU SHOULD HAVE FOUND HIM BY NOW!!!!" The captain's voice was wraspy now. He slammed the deck and the gunmen dispursed. What would he do without Ral. Then it dawned on him. He took out the communicater. "This is Captain Nami, requsting HQ." The snail/slug looking thing buzzed then a wavy voice shot out from it. "What power of devil fruit does Tiger D. Ral have?" the radio/slug/snail/odd piece of crap technology buzzed and the voice spung out. "I AM ONLY CHECKING AHEAD OF TIME, SO THE PRISONER DOESN'T ESCAPE!" the techno-crap buzzed calmly and gave out the needed information. "FIRE POWER!!!" He threw the snail over the water before it ended. "So he killed himself just to escape us. I must grab someone else then, or it'll be my head."

The stow away still unaware of what was going on with the marines and all the screaming was feeling the slower waters come along. They were pulling up to the docks. Roi was saved from death. The boats fully stopped and the stow away climbbed up to the dock. The marines haddn't noticed the stow away. Infact they all ran to go search the island. The captain walked into town, it was the stow away's oppertunity to help Roi. He jummped back onto the boat and pulled the rope up. Roi was still breathing, his arm was red from the blood but it stopped leaking. The stow away laid him flat on the deck. The marnies were coming back. He grabbed Roi's sword and started jabbing the chains between the boats. One instantly broke and the last two were denting slowly. They were getting closer. The stow away threw his strength into it the last two broke off. He went to the sail and opened it. The wind gripped the large bed sheet an pulled it out to the sea. The marines were taking notice. 

"NOOO, WHO ON EARTH IS TAKING THE BOAT?!" the captain toook out a different snail communicater. It buzzed and the captain's eyes widened. It wasn't Ral they had, because the Devil fruit power didn't match up. "Boys it wasn't D. Ral we had, it was some one else. BUT WEE NEED HIM ANY WAY!" the captain took out his own gun and fired like a mad man on loopy drugs.

The stow away found the motor and started it off. They managed to get a good amount of distance between the island and them. The stow away slapped Roi's face. Roi slowly got himself back into the world. His eyes opened just to see the stow away get shot. Roi's eyes widend to the man diein infront of him. The stow away fell over the boat. Roi ran up to grab his arm but his right arm was still soar.

He looked over to the marine vessel that was closing in the distance. What was Roi to do? The motor was on and the sail was down. The ship was heading out sower than what it should have been. He ran over to the wheel The boat needed to be alined first. He turned the circular wood an the boat straitend out properly. the speed was regained and the wind brought it to match the speed of tha marine boat.

Loud screams started coming from the marine vessel. Roi didn't know how it was possible but the marines were not able to follow him. He grinned at his misterious escape but then he lost his joy when he looked back at the body floating in the water. He needed to thank the dead man who saved him from the waters. He owed a dead man his life.

He pulled out a paper and botle from the box. He wrote on the paper, jammed it in the bottle, capped it and chucked it with his left arm into the water. 

~To the Marines, I am Roi, the pirate who escaped you while sleeping.~


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 31, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
The *Dark Justice* set sail and departed Huckletree Island. it had been a day since the Makaosu incident. The grateful village chief had insisted on throwing a party in the Marine's honor, but Garrick had refused, mumbling something about how justice, especially absolute justice, never took days off. 

Several of the new recruits had also been awarded commendations and medals for their valor. Amelia Armstrong had been promoted from Seawoman Recruit to Seawoman First Class. Which honestly didn't sound all too impressive in her humble opinion. By all rights she should have graduated the academy an Ensign, but for some reason her Uncle (good old Uncle Archie) had requested that she start out at the bottom of the barrel. It was yet another thing she would thank him for when she next talked to him. However she decided to at least put her new promotion to good use, specifically her pay raise, a whopping 100 Beri a week. 

Amelia walked into the Quartermasters office, a large industrial room stocked with supplies of all kinds meant to sustain the crew of the *Dark Justice* for months on end. She sported the remnant of a bruise on her left cheek, now a pleasant shade of purple. It was a gift from the Makaosu Fishman who had sucker punched her. The Quartermaster, a middle aged Marine with graying hair and a pencil thin mustache, looked up from his newspaper and eyed Amelia curiously. 

"Can I help you?" he asked in a gruff voice, with a tone that also implied he didn't want to help at all. 

"Yes I was wondering if you had-"

"We don't have any weed or booze, if that's what you were wondering. There are other places on this ship where you can get that shit," the Quartermaster interrupted, regarding Amelia with an unimpressed expression that relayed just how he felt about the state of young officers in this day and age.  

Amelia suddenly became red faced and shook her head. "No, goodness no," she said awkwardly. "I just need a pair of new shoes."

"Well why didn't you say so," he responded gruffly and stood up from his chair. "It'll cost you half your weekly pay for replacements. Shoes seem to go quick on this ship."

"That's fine. Yes I can imagine they would be an in demand item."

The quartermaster chuckled as he walked up to a massive row of shelves packed from top to bottom with shoe boxes. "Yeah I even heard someone had to get rid of their shoes in the middle of a fight because some newb puked on 'em."  

Amelia laughed awkwardly and became even more red faced for a few seconds. "Isn't that just the funniest thing."

"What's your size?" 

"Oh they're not for me," Amelia responded with a smile.  

_Sometime later..._
Amelia placed the shoe box in front of Ensign Prince's cabin door. She knocked twice before quickly walking away and disappearing around the corner. A note was pinned to the box which she felt summed things up perfectly. Amelia would still need a few days before she could talk to the man face to face without visibly cringing from embarrassment.  

_I hope they fit. You can exchange them if they don't. 

P.S. I promise I won't puke on them next time. _

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
The Fishman formerly known as Kai, but now known as Neptune, walked through the massive corridors of the Makaosu headquarters. He lead along the three misfit underlings who thought they could somehow impress the boss by performing an unsanctioned operation. It would probably be the last mistake they'd ever make, but the boss would be the judge of that of course. The underlings seemed to understand this as well, and their faces showed the bitter resignation and finality of those who knew their end was near.

Neptune lead them to a giant double door. "You will not speak unless spoken to," Neptune told them bluntly. 

"Just give me one more chance," Yorky begged in a quiet voice, tears starting to stream down his face. 

Neptune ignored the pitiful coward as the two double doors slowly rumbled outward as if of their own accord. He pushed the agents inside to meet their judgment, to meet Darver, and for a moment even Neptune himself felt a pang of nervousness deep in the pit of his stomach.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2010)

*The South Blue/With Clemens...*
_"Ensign Beverly Clemens reporting for duty sir!" Clemens said in a bright tone, giving a crisp salute to her new commanding officer.

"Yeah, yeah. Fuckin at ease," Lt. Commander Zane Garrick grumbled. He loomed over the lady Marine, casting a giant shadow over her, and taking her measure through his steel gray eyes. Clemens couldn't read the man at all. Whatever was going on behind those eyes, she had no idea, but then something obvious occurred to her. It was probably best that she couldn't. 

"Will you defend justice with your life?" Garrick asked her.   

"Yes sir," Clemens responded without missing a beat.  

"I'm going to hold you to that." _

Clemens walked down a crowded sidewalk, every second or so looking behind her back for any sign of _them_. They were like relentless bloodhounds and it seemed that no matter where she went they were always nipping at her heels. So far she had managed to stay one step ahead of them, but lately it was getting more difficult. Deep down inside she feared what would happen if they sent a real pro to bring her in, those elite agents spoken of in hushed whispers as if they were more supernatural then human...CP9. 

Clemens quickly cast aside these troubling thoughts however as she came upon her destination, an old bookshop by the name of *Forbidden Planet Used Books*. The inside was filled with stacks upon stacks of dusty books, arranged on dozens of shelves in a haphazard manner, and the air smelled of musty old books. It was a smell that she associated with knowledge and discoveries yet to be made, and it brought a smile to her face. She walked towards the front counter, manned by a bespectacled young man in his early twenties. He read the Grand Line times with a bored face, a lit cigarette drooping between his lips. When he saw Clemens he smiled, but his eyes seemed to involuntarily zoom in to her chest. Clemens wasn't offended though, she was used to it by now.  

"How can I help you?" he asked in an amiable tone.   

"Hi, I'm here to pick up a certain book that I was told you had in stock," Clemens said.

"Which one?"

Clemens hesitated for a second, and looked around the shop to make sure it was truly empty. She leaned in towards him and spoke in a hushed tone: "The Mystery of the Ponegylphs..." Suddenly the shop owners face turned as white as paper, and the cigarette dropped from his mouth. "Are you a...a..."

"If I were Cipher Pol you'd already be dead," Clemens assured him. 

"I'll be right back," he replied in a shaky voice, and entered a back door behind the counter. 

Clemens began to grow nervous with every second that she waited. She couldn't help staring through the window, looking for _them_. Just as she was about to say to hell with it, and leave. The owner emerged with a book wrapped in a silk shawl. He laid it on the counter and slowly unraveled the shawl, revealing an incredibly old book, the pages of which had become wrinkled and yellow with age. "There are only three copies of this book left in the world," he said in an almost reverential tone, running his hand over the cracked leather binding. "If you were caught with this, they'd kill you on the spot. Just talking about it is a crime." 

Clemens nodded. "I know." She produced a thick envelope from her back pocket and handed it to the owner. He opened the envelope and smirked as he saw the thick stack of bills. Clemens gently wrapped the book in its shawl and placed it into her backpack. "Good luck lady. I admire the work all you folks are doing," he said in a solemn tone. "Power to the people and all that shit. Fuck the WG." 

"Thanks," Clemens replied, and quickly headed for the door. 

_Outside..._
"Subject is emerging from the store," a black suited agent said from the rooftop overlooking the bookstore. Meanwhile on the street a dozen plain clothed agents prepared to move in.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 1, 2010)

*South Blue, Atlas D. Drake*

Drake walked the streets of the town, his jacket resting on his shoulder as well as his small monkey partner, "This doesn't seem like a town big on pirates," he says, rubbing his chin.

"Hm, guess we'll have to draw em' out somehow," he says, giving Kong a mischievous smile. 

Kong leaps from his shoulder and transforms into a picket sign with the words "Atlas Pirates Recruiting" in big bold letters. Drake holds it up firmly, "This oughta' do it." 

The Pirate Captain of the one man and one monkey crew walks the streets, frightening all civilians around him as they read the sign, "Bah, lightweights, wouldn't be able to handle the Atlas Pirates," he sighs, "Doesn't anyone have a pair! Come on!" as he finishes his sentence a girl with wild red hair hidden under a hat bursts out of a building and slams into him.

He drops the sign (Kong making a slight grunt as he hits the floor). Drake scratches the back of his head, "I ask for someone with a pair and you give me a woman...Real funny..." he says, looking up and seemingly talking to Oda.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Yotaru Island: The Mystic Pirates*
> Rio witnessed the being wearing the helmet and visor take a bullet for him and then proceed to gun down the remainder of the Marines. The Mystic Pirate Captain was both confused and amazed at what he just witnessed, but he continued to run. The person who ran beside them with the helmet (Rio took note that it was indeed a woman's voice) seemed to be on their side. Rio didn't complain, they could surely use the extra help.
> 
> "Uhhhh, thanks!" Rio was able to say as the trio dashed for the shipyard. "We can all use my boat to escape."
> ...



Tengu leaned over the railing and passed his right hand through the waves. Feeling the warm water slosh between his fingers. Being over water tended to mess with his ability to "see." The deck provided some grounding at least, but mostly he had to rely on his amplified sense of smell and hearing.

He turned around towards the one with the bulky armor and crossed his arms. He didn't know too many people who would take a bullet like that for a stranger unless they had some kind of ulterior motive. It wasn't his business though and he decided not to bring it up. No need to push the issue. 

"What's your name lady?" he asked the armored figure, because that's exactly what this person was, a she. The inflection of her voice, and subtle scent (which he picked up on even through the armor), easily made out her gender to him.

Tengu tapped his chest then gestured towards Rio. "I'm Tengu and this horse killer over here is Rio."


----------



## Youkai (Nov 1, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *South Blue, Atlas D. Drake*
> 
> Drake walked the streets of the town, his jacket resting on his shoulder as well as his small monkey partner, "This doesn't seem like a town big on pirates," he says, rubbing his chin.
> 
> ...



Roi pulled into the docs somewhere in south blue. Random Ocean wasn't too far away from South blue appearently. The docks were large, more sophistocated than Random's. Roi looked at his arm, he needed to get soem more medical suplies. This was the closet place. The wooden path lead out from the land was a pretty long, it was asy to stop his smal boat and park.

_Man this is geting bad._ his arm was literally killing him. That bullet had been specaily made to kill people. No doubt it was a bad idea to shift at the moment. Roi entered the port. people crouding the streets to see some one else. Roi looked back at the docks. More ships were there but nothing out of the normal. His weapon was at his side, but now at the wrong side. He took of the belt and re adjusted it to use it at a quick draw. His right arm had red bandages that seemed to get more and more scarlet as he walked.

More pain from his arm caused him to stop in the middel of a road. A crashing sound and the sound of the croud was to his left. He rexamined th ground beside some girl and a pirate looking man. The splittered wood had a red message on it. Recruting. At last he wouldn't be alone. Possibly he would find someong to cure his arm. The girl had red hair that curled under a hat.

"Well that was easy." he walked over the sign to pick it up but his attention shifted to his arm when the implusle to scream came up. The girl looked odd for the port, so did the pirate, who was either holding the sign or ready to pitch it out to sea.

"Way to catch attention. Mind if I join these the Atlas? He gripped his forearm, ready to rip it off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 1, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *South Blue, Atlas D. Drake*
> 
> Drake walked the streets of the town, his jacket resting on his shoulder as well as his small monkey partner, "This doesn't seem like a town big on pirates," he says, rubbing his chin.
> 
> ...



Clemens quickly exited the store, keeping the lid of her baseball cap low over her face. It was time to move on. She couldn't afford to stay on this island now that she had been marked by Cipher Pol again. She looked forward to reading the old book nestled in her backpack, but that would have to wait for later. 

In her rush Clemens didn't spot the man who had suddenly crossed in front of her path. They both collided with each other. The man was built like a wall and didn't fall, but Clemens flopped awkwardly on her backside right onto the sidewalk. She looked up at the man and then past him. He had dropped a picket sign, but that didn't interest her at the moment. What did interest her were the dozen or so agents in plain clothes who were slowly fanning out around her. Clemens cursed inwardly for not having noticed them earlier. This is what happened when you got careless for even a second. 

The fellow standing over her didn't seem to notice the trouble she was in however. He offered Clemens his hand, which she took. His grip was strong. "So what are you good at?" he asked her. 

"Excuse me?" Clemens responded, returning to a standing position, and at the same time slowly reaching for the daggers strapped to her belt. 

"I need to know what you're good at if you're gonna join my crew. Name's Atlas D. Drake by the way," he said in an obvious tone, and gestured at the picket sign. All the while the undercover agents slowly circled around them, but he still took no notice. Clemens began to wonder if this guy was deranged or just _that_ clueless. "Ya know, like can you fix ships, can you fight?" He paused. "Oh wait let me guess you can cook right?" 

Clemens shook her head. _Who the hell is this guy?_ This was getting way out of hand. "Look, I don't know who you are, _Atlas_, but I think you should run...like now!"

"Why?" 

*"ATTACK!!"* a megaphone enhanced voice suddenly bellowed from the rooftops. 

Within a second the entire street literally transformed into a war zone. Gunshots filled the air and katana blades flickered under the sunlight as the dozen Cipher Pol agents moved in as one. From the rooftop across the street, a black suited agent leaped downwards to the sidewalk. Clemens pushed Atlas out of the way as a hail of bullets flew between them. She drew her daggers and dove behind a large mailbox, hearing bullets ricochet off the metal shell of the mailbox.  

"What the hell's going on lady!?" Atlas bellowed as he dove beside her a second later. 

"My name's Beverly, and those guys are Cipher Pol agents who want me dead very badly," she told Atlas grimly. "Listen you need to run while you still can. They don't want you, they just want me. GO!"  

She didn't want this guys death on her hands. If this was going to be her end she would meet it alone, fighting until she could fight no more. She had survived a dance with the devil himself after all, Zane Garrick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 1, 2010)

*Kent*

Kent watched, with some amusement, as Elaine dragged herself aboard the ship. She was bruised and bleeding, but if she was still moving then she wasn't in too bad shape. Something was off with her clothes though - Kent noticed with amazement that they were changing color as she slowly lost consciousness. 

Must've been her Devil Fruit. Kent had always been interested in them, even if he had never eaten one. Elaine's seemed especially odd, but as long as she made it work he didn't particularly care.

As she collapsed onto the deck, her clothes completing the transition from blue white to black, Kent walked over to her. She was burned, he could see, and he could still smell smoke and chemicals. "Jack..." He said, a grin tugging at the corners of his mouth. "Well all right. Atta way. Maybe you're not so weak after all." He picked Elaine up, slinging her unceremoniously over his shoulder, and dumped her in the nearest bed. She had earned it.

*Tex*

"What's your name lady?"

Tex really should stop being surprised, but she couldn't help herself. It was a stressful day, and showed no signs of actually getting better, which upset her. And now she was on a random boat with a blind guy and a crazy guy and she really, really just wanted to sleep.

But that wasn't exactly an option. Not until she figure out who these people were, what they wanted, and how a blind guy could tell she's a woman when she had her armor pre-set to alter her voice. Sighing, she took off her slightly busted helmet and shook out her hair, inspecting the damage Rio's punch had done.

"I'm Be...Tex. I'm Tex," she said, looking out over the water. "Pleased to meet you guys. Thanks for letting me come along." That at least helped put her at ease. There weren't many people who would let a complete stranger come along with them, even if that stranger had taken a bullet for them.

Which reminded Tex, the bullet. She reached around behind her and felt the crack in her armor, finding the bullet lodged securely in the small dent. It wasn't an issue, so she could sort it out later. Whenever she found the time.

*Prince*

Prince barely heard the knock on his door, but that wasn't unusual. It was only a day after an extremely stressful mission, and he was chilling - mainly, smoking even more cigarettes than usual and listening to music while going through all the letters he had gotten over the course of his time serving in the Corps.

Usually he had to deal with a roommate when he did this, but his roommate had gotten shot in the face when they were landing on the island. So for now, the bunk next to his was empty, and Prince had to admit he liked the silence.

Then the knock on his door.

He sighed and stood, taking a careful puff before setting his cigarette down and seeing just what the hell was going on. There was nobody at the door when he opened it, but on the floor was a shoebox.

Prince frowned, bending down and picking up the shoes before looking at his own feet. He had "borrowed" a pair of his deceased roommate's shoes but they were small and pinched his feet. A minot complaint, but a complaint nonetheless. 

As he did, he noticed the note taped to his door. He peered at it for a moment and then chuckled - apparently someone felt bad about ruining his shoes. He opened the box and nodded approvingly. The shoes were new, which meant that that girl was taking a nice chunk out of her salary to pay for his footwear.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 1, 2010)

*Atlas D. Drake*

As the red haired girl started talking to him a man on the verge of death had fell over and began eyeing Kong. He grabbed hold of him and then asked Drake if he could join.

He averted his attention from the girl and towards the man, "Well, you're kind of half dead..." he says, looking down on the man on the floor, "So I doubt you're of much use if you're...Ya know already half dead..."

Before they could get further into the discussion the girl flings the pirate forward to avoid gunfire and then dives behind a mail box. Drake soon follows after her and listens as she explains her story.

"Well, Beverly, why the hell didn't you just explain that from the beginning," he says getting to his feet.

"Get down! You'll get your head blown off!"  she shouts nervously, but he ignores her concerns, "So I've just gota' beat these guys in suits...And then you can show me some of that cookin' babe," he says with a grin.

"Are you-!" but before she could fully express how she felt about his stupidity she notices something wet touch her hand, "What the?" she looks down to see the furry little creature kissing her hand and looking up with hearts in his eyes.

"Kong, stealing all the girls as usual," he holds out his hand, "Now now you two can get better acquainted after we save her. And I can get better acquainted with her sandwiches," Kong gives her a wing before transforming into a staff that lands in Drake's hand.

"So, where, should I start..." he says, bullets flying past his head, "Ohshithalfdeadguy!" he says in a single breath before dashing off. 

He gives a sigh of relief as he sees he isn't harmed...Well atleast no more than he was before. However a Ciphor Pol Agnet approaches him, blade in hand, "The battlefield is no place for weaklings..." he says, raising his weapon.

Before he can deliver a blow Drake comes flying in, delivering a kick to the man that sends him to the ground. He glares down at the man he just took down, giving him a death stare, "You think you can just pick on the weak...You can have all of the suits, weapons, and government fuckin' support you want..." he spins his staff around before holding out his other hand, "You'll still be pathetic scum," he says before releasing a blast of black fire that engulfs the man.

"That fucker did have a point though," he turns towards Koi, "Half dead people really shouldn't be in the middle of a battle!" he says before delivering a kick (A bit too strong) into the downed man's body that sends him flying out of harms way.

He then grips his staff, "ALL YOU BASTARDS HERE TO GO AFTER ONE GIRL! PRETTY SAD IF YOU ASK ME!" he shouts, gaining the attention of the agents.

"You're not our concern..." one says, "I am now," he spins around, Kong slowly being engulfed in his black aura before he finally swings the staff and releases a wave of flame like energy that takes out a few men.

He activates his yellow aura too shoot him into the air, as he does so Kong transforms into a pair of pistols, *"Black Shower,"* he says before shooting a barrage of miniature black blasts down on the agents.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick sat at his massive steel reinforced desk. The ship's carpenters had learned long ago that normal wooden desks just didn't cut it when it came to serving the needs of the worlds most infamous desk smasher. Garrick read over the report he had made regarding the Makaosu incident. Reliving the detailed events made his blood boil, and it brought back the image of that blasted Fishman escaping with the prisoners. _His prisoners_. Their valuable intel was supposed to be his one way ticket back to Lt. Commander, but instead all he got was a fuckin medal (and not even his favorite one). 

A knock at the door thankfully distracted him from going for his hundredth smashed desk this year. "Come in!" he barked loudly. Seawoman First Class Amelia Armstrong entered and saluted crisply just like a newb still fresh from the farm, his pet name for the academy. "You wanted to see me sir?" she asked. 

Garrick nodded and gestured for her to sit down. The girl's performance had surprised her. She had steel in her spine after all. It also forced him to adjust his plans for her. Instead of fervently wishing to see the Fleet Admiral's niece delivered to the man in a body bag, he had thought of something far more intriguing. If he could somehow transform the niece of the Marines famous champion of so-called "Lazy Justice," into a hard core servant of Absolute Justice, well wouldn't that be something. It almost made Garrick smile in fact. Oh yes it would certainly be something, taking away that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) pride and joy and turning her into his protege...his puppet. He involuntarily thought of that whore of a traitor Clemens as he looked at Amelia, but quickly banished the red haired bitches face from his mind. 

"I'm making you my personal assistant henceforth," he told her matter of factly as he lit one of his prized hand rolled West Blue cigars. "Unfortunately my last assistant died during the fight with the Makaosu." Garrick neglected to add that his assistant had also died because he (Garrick) had used the man's body as a human billy club. 

Amelia remained quiet and blinked several times, as if thunderstruck and stripped of the ability to speak. "This is the part where you thank me for giving you the most prestigious position on the ship!" he chimed in. Making him his coffee and doing his paperwork was actually very prestigious in his opinion. It's how he started after all, making coffee for that badass bitch, Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral). 

"Um...I'm honored," Amelia muttered, but there was an almost apprehensive undercurrent in her voice. 

"Good I knew you would be, GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Garrick quickly waved her away. "You start tomorrow at 0500!" 

"What about my assignment to the Science unit? I'm supposed to report there tomorrow." she asked. 

"Oh you'll still work with that egghead. Just make sure it doesn't get in the way of your new position. Now get the fuck out!"  As Amelia saluted and exited, Garrick kicked his massive boots up onto his desk and leaned back in his chair. He wasn't much for science, hated it in fact, but this was certainly going to be a interesting experiment.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

It was a quiet, misty morning when Rek Du Mortis reluctantly got out of the multiple bedsheets he wrapped himself around in last night. After he and his increasingly aggravating 'guardian' Annie had escaped to safety they engaged in a heated conversation concerning the fact that there was only one cabin in the ship, and neither wanted to share it. Luckily the situation was resolved with a compromise, with Rek getting the bedsheets and (annoyingly lumpy) pillow while Annie got the rest of the room. 

The ship, which had been called the _Cutie Pie_, was currently anchored in a small island not too far away from civilization, if a fishing village without stone structures and anything resembling a library could be considered one. At least haggling for fish was easy enough, so they had something to eat. Rek folded the sheets in a neat square and knocked on the door to the cabin. "My dear Annie it is time to rise up. It's a lovely morning and I would dearly like some breakfast served." 

Rek knocked on the door absent-mindedly, his thoughts distracted by some rock formation that vaguely reminded him of some ancient burial mound he saw in the grand line. He didn't even notice that his knuckles where hitting his bodyguard's forehead until she nearly broke his arm. 

"So got any plans now that that old fart's no longer after us?" Annie said as they waited for the fish to finish frying. Cooking breakfast ended up being a combined effort, thought it was mostly Rek whining that Annie was overcooking the fish and Annie fighting the urge to slam his employer face-first into the fire.

"That 'old fart' happens to be named Ruru." Rek corrected. "And until we obtain a more... acceptable vessel for entering the grand line my current objective is to look at some old ruins on that hill nearby."

"Sounds pretty boring." She said. The fish was just about done, so she picked up one of the skewers and took a bite out of one of the grilled fish. "Mind if I just stay here on the boat?"

"I'm not paying you to stay on this boat, my dear Annie." Rek narrowed his eyes. "On the other hand I'll be able to do my work in peace without you unknowingly breaking something important, so it's just as well I suppose."

With that decided Rek packed some of his archaeology equipment in a small leather satchel and headed to the ruins, while Annie stayed behind doing whatever it is uncultured people do when they're alone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2010)

*The South Blue/With Annie...*
Dear Diary,

I'm stuck with this nerd out in the ass end of nowhere. The whole situation totally blows. He's off hunting rocks and I'm bored out of my mind. Then again I guess it's better then being in a grave. I haven't seen any of the Don's grunts in a while which is a good thing, but good things in my life have a habit of turning sour real quick. As long as this mook keeps paying me I'll watch his back, at least until something better comes along. Preferably a good looking swordsman. 

P.S. It's been three months since I last killed a man, woman, or child, in cold blood. The nightmares are coming less frequently now. 

Annie closed up her diary and pinned it shut, returning it to her satchel. She leaned across the railing with a bored face and sighed. That was one thing about being a bodyguard that she hated, the downtime was a killer. Suddenly something soft dropped onto her head with a thump. Annie grunted in surprise as a folded up newspaper clattered to the deck. "What the hell?" She looked upwards and saw a Seagull flying high overhead. The gunslinger focused in on the bird with her eagle eyed vision. The Seagull was huge, and wore a blue mailman's cap. Attached to it's underside was a bag stuffed with more newspapers. Annie briefly contemplated shooting the bird out of the sky, an impulse from the old days, but she restrained herself. 

She bent down and picked up the newest edition of the _West Blue Gazette_. At least it would be something to pass the time. Her eyes focused on the lead article on the front page and her jaw dropped, feeling like she had just been punched in the gut. Annie had to read it over three times before she could believe the words printed on the page...

The Marines have issued an all points bulletin for a nefarious outlaw and cutthroat by the name of Annie the Kid. Also known as the "The Demon Gunslinger of West Blue," this deranged teenager is wanted for the wanton slaughter of over a dozen Marines. According to an anonymous source the girl is also linked with the assassinations of several high ranking politicians and noblemen throughout the West Blue. 

In a bizarre twist, her accomplice has been identified as one Red Du Mortis, the scion of a...

Annie stopped reading the article, utter disbelief etched on her face. That wasn't the worst of it however. The two bounties emblazoned below the article made her visibly cringe. *Annie the Kid - 4 Million/Dead or Alive. Rek Du Mortis - 810,000/Dead or Alive. * In her bounty photo Annie was grinning with a cruel expression, both her golden revolvers pointed straight at the camera. She almost didn't recognize herself. The cruel smile. The blood hungry thirst in her eyes. That Annie was supposed to be dead. _Who the hell took that photo?_ Marcos' words suddenly echoed in her mind, _"The Don has a long reach kiddo..."_

Annie rolled up the newspaper and thrust it into her back pocket. She needed to tell Rek about this. Things had just gotten more complicated. 

_Meanwhile..._
"There's someone coming Rodney," a female voice said in a hushed whisper from within the ruins.  

"Is it a villager?" replied a male voice. 

"Heh, no way. I think he's a scientist." 

"Good maybe he can help us find this friggin tablet. We'll let him do his thing and see if he finds it. If he does we'll slit his throat and take it. If he doesn't, we'll still slit his throat." 

"What Darver wants, Darver gets,"  the female voice snickered.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 2, 2010)

*The South Blue/With Clemens...*
The street erupted in a barrage of gunfire and swords. Civilians ran for their lives, diving into nearby stores and alleyways. Sadly some were caught in the cross fire, viciously cut down by stray bullets. Cipher Pol was obviously going for broke here. The indiscriminate destruction, and such little regard for human life, shocked and angered Clemens, but she wasn't surprised. Not after seeing innocent scholars executed for nothing more then seeking knowledge. 

Two agents charged her, wielding katana blades. Clemens met their charge head on with her dual daggers unfurled. They met in a clash of steel on steel, and a second later both agents crumpled to the floor with deep slash wounds carved into their bellies. Clemens whirled around to catch a glimpse of Drake, expecting him to be lying dead on the floor, but to her astonishment he was actually holding his own. No more then that she amended. this guy was actually kicking their asses, at the same time protecting the wounded stranger. However he wouldn't last long, none of them would, Clemens realized, as she ducked a swinging katana blade that came within an inch from slicing her head off. Out of the cormer of her eyes she could see even more agents pushing forward. 

_Time to bounce!_ 

Clemens dove towards Drake and the stranger. "Grab him!" she exclaimed, pointing at the stranger. Suddenly her green eyes blazed brightly and she placed both her palms onto the floor. 

Drake picked up the injured man in his arms and slung him over his right shoulder. Meanwhile Kong transformed back into his monkey form and nestled himself onto Drake's other shoulder, throwing kisses towards Clemens. Drake looked at Clemens questioningly. "I hope you have a good ide-"

*"Mirror!" *

A round glowing mirror formed under their feet, and without warning Drake felt his world literally fall out from under him as he and the man in his grasp melted through the surface of the mirror. Kong howled in a mixture of fear and surprise and wrapped his arms tightly around Drake's neck, practically choking him. As Drake melted through the mirror he felt as if someone was stretching his body to unimaginable lengths and tearing it apart piece by piece. "What the heck is this?!" he yelled at Clemens, but his scream was cut off as he disappeared through the mirror. 

Clemens raised both her middle fingers at the Cipher Pol agents and smiled at them. "Later." She melted through the mirror in a flash and was gone.  

_On a rooftop a block away..._
A round mirror formed in the air over a ten story apartment building. Drake and the wounded stranger flew out of the mirrors surface and landed in a sprawl onto the roof. Drake immediately felt an intense vertigo take hold as he felt the real world again. He felt like vomiting but managed to hold it in. Kong lay by his side, the monkey's eyes spinning round and round, as if he had been on the ferris wheel from hell. "Trippiest ride ever," he muttered in daze. 

It took him a few seconds to get his bearings and realize he wasn't on the street anymore, but instead a barren rooftop. A second later Clemens popped through the mirror. She landed unsteadily on her feet, her face deathly pale. Clemens glowing eyes dimmed back to normal and the mirror above her dematerialized. She could barely hold herself upright, totally drained from the exertion of transporting three living beings through her mirrors, and a block away to boot. Combined with her last mirror jump earlier in the day, she was now running on empty. "Sorry if the ride was a little rough..."

She staggered towards Drake and spoke in a shaky voice. "I have...I have to keep moving. They won't stop," she told him emphatically. Suddenly her eyes fluttered and she collapsed to the floor.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

The ruins were surprisingly well-preserved, despite the fact that storms normally passed through this region. If Rek was correct in his hunch this place had once been a military watchpost, if the rusted bronze spearheads he found under some rocks were any indication. Any tell-tale signs of distinct architecture has since been worn away by the winds, and the stones used in its construction seems to have been quarried from a different location. It was almost impossible to find out who built this place and why, but if Rek had to spend the rest of the week finding out, he will.

He moved from point to point, carefully cleaning away dirt and debris with a small brush and putting markers on places he's already inspected. Aside from a few more arrow points and the remains of what might have been a siege weapon of some sort he didn't find anything important. Right now he was inside a hollow he found underneath a stone block that was split in half, kneeling before a mound of earth, chipping away the spoil above with a small pickaxe. 

After hours of careful labor he uncovered an iron latch, similar to the ones used on doors. He cleaned up the earth around the latch, getting dirt all over his clothes. "A good thing I left my coats at the ship." He said as more dust stained his white shirt. His efforts revealed that the latch was attached to another stone slab, but after clearing away the rest of the mound it revealed something else- the slab was a door, possibly leading to a cellar. Keeping his enthusiasm down he carefully opened the cellar, revealing stairs that haven't been stepped on for who knows how long. He put his top hat on and activated the light installed in it, allowing him to see what was inside.

A stack of vases, some cracked beyond repair was piled in front of Rek. Old coins lay around each vase, and after close inspection he realized that they were all made of steel, or some similar alloy. A falcon head was etched onto each coin. He found this highly unusual, as these coins predate the invention of steel by 800 years.He picked up one of the coins and activated his devil fruit power, sending him into the past.

_There were 8 people, all armored from head to toe in gray armor, but it was difficult to see because it was night. Each one of them carried a vase, except for the caped one leading in front, who was flipping this very coin. In the caped man's other hand was a tablet of metal. The caped man went down the cellar first and knelt before a depression on the ground, fitting the tablet there. The other men placed the vases over the tablet, and before they left the caped man threw the coin he was holding into the pile, joining its brethren._

After learning this Rek picked up each vase and put them aside carefully. He grumbled as he cleared them away, wishing that he had brought Annie with him to help. After the vases were removed he inspected each tile on the floor, until he came across one that was barely affected by the ravages of time. He took out a serrated knife from his pocket and used it to slowly remove the tablet from the floor. 

It was a remarkably light item, despite the fact that it looked like a slab of solid steel. On the other side of the tablet were ancient symbols that resembled the language of pre-unity Alabasta, which was roughly 1000 years ago, give or take.

He emerged out of the cellar with the tablet in his hand. The coins could be easily obtained later with Annie's help, but she would need convincing to carry them so he took a few of the coins to show to her later. After returning all his tools into his leather satchel Rek returned to the ship, happy with his find.

"Impressive." A woman appeared at the entrance of the ruins. " We've been searching for that tablet for weeks, but it only took you a day to find it." She was a scholarly-looking woman, even if the armor she was wearing on her limbs suggested otherwise. Beside her stood a tall, intimidating man who wore a hideously ugly suit.  "Now if you could please hand it over I won't kill you."

"Too bad for you she didn't say nothing about me sparing your life." The tall man moved towards Rek, cracking his knuckles.

Tomb raiders. Looting old sites for profit rather than knowledge, they were the worse kind of people for Rek. They also had a tendency to muscle in to other people's work, which Rek always thought was ungentlemanly. 

He ran, propelled less by muscle strength than by fear of being caught by these rogues. They were fast as well, not as fast his Ruru but still enough to gain on him. If he was going to escape these rogues Rek would have to use his powers again. He stopped for a moment and closed his eyes, concentrating as hard as he can. The two rogues stopped in front of Rek and began to argue with each other, neither one realizing that their target was two meters in front of them. As calmly as possible he disappeared into the trees, and when he was sure that he wasn't being followed he ran as fast as he could to the ship.

"My dear Annie." He said between gasps for breath. "We are leaving at once. Now."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 2, 2010)

*With the Devil Kings*

The ship had docked and the five had gotten off. Dante turned around and scanned his crew, he had his crazed pyro first mate, his pet gargoyle, his cooking panda, and..."Who the hell are you?" he asks, eyeing Marie carefully.

"Oh, right, that girl that wouldn't release the damn bear," he sighed, "Fine, tag along if you want, but your survival won't be dependent on me," suddenly the man incharge of the docks rushes over towards the crew.

"Who are you people! You can't just dock your ship here!" he scans Satan's Mistress, "There's no way that thing's qualified to rest next to the fine galleons owned by the-!" but he stops, jaw dropped, as he spots their flag, "Y-You-You're...Pi-pirates?!"

Dante glares at the man, "That's right..."  he wraps his hand around his throat and tightens his grip as his skin begins to burn. He releases his crisp body and heads into town.

As they reach the entrance of the town, giant buildings larger than most of the pirates had ever seen filling the streets, they hear a loud explosion. Dante grits his teeth, "Seems someone beat us to the punch...You all know what that means," he says in a violent tone, "We'll have to beat our little competition to a fuckin' pulp and pick up right where they left off, just several times more destructive of course."

Within the heart of the town the Fire Fang Pirates begin are causing a scene of chaos. Buildings are up in flames, nobles and other wealthy men and women are making human shields of their slaves and attempting to escape. 

Kuda stands back, arms crossed, as his crew goes to work, "You'll pay...You will all pay!" he says before taking a deep breath and releasing a cloud of smoke that suffocates anyone that is unfortunate enough to get caught in it.

"Hey! Chimney Boy!" Dante shouts, arms crossed, "Nice little show you've got going here, but the Devil Kings will be taking over from here..." he says as he lights a cigarette, "You think this is some kind of game..." Kudo says as he removes his pipe from his mouth and releases some smoke.

"Oh no, this is no game. If you don't step aside I'll be forced to show you how serious I can be," he clenches his fist and his arm turns a leathery red, "Men...We've got a bit of an obstacle here...Dispose of them!" 

The crew turn their attention to the Devil Kings and prepare for battle, "Men...And Woman...And Panda...Seems *we've* got a bit of a pain in the ass here...Kill them. *Now.*" 

*Raeyr vs Kyle*

Raeyr panted, the battle had been going on for quite a while, both of them sporting several cuts  but nothing that would stop either of them. Then again, the only injury that could seemingly stop them would be a severed limb, and that seems questionable at the moment.

"Akki Kujiku," Raeyr leaps into the air and flips before crashing his sword down. Kyle quickly lifts his weapon to block the blade but the force causes the ground to begin to break.

"An opening! Seize it!" Tenmatou shouts, "No shit!"  Raeyr shouts before landing on the ground, "Aisu!" after dashing forward he gets a deep cut in Kyle's chest.

"This...This won't be the end...I can't...Let her down," he says, clutching his wound. He dives forward, swinging his blade with great speed. Raeyr manages to keep up and continue to pary but just barely, "Damn...Can't keep this up..." his wounds were beginning to take a toll on him.

"You will keep it up damn it!" he blade shouts at him, "Will you shut the hell up!" he swings his blade and breaks Kyle's flow.

"I don't need you to tell me that!" energy begins to release from his body, "I'm not gona' lose! No matter what!" 

*"Akuhei Oshi!"* he flies forward, clashing blades with Kyle once again, though this time a green energy propels him forward and Kyle begins to fly backwards as he pushes.

He eventually forces Kyle to slam into the wall of a building, his blade going flying off into another direction as he is downed. Raeyr lifts his blade at the downed marine, "Finish him! That's how you get stronger!" Tenmatou shouts.

He sheats his blade and delivers a kick to Kyle, knocking the young man out, "No...When they get stronger and come back to fight me...I'll get stronger," he says in a knowing tone, before stumbling back to the ship.

*Atlas D. Drake*

Drake sighed as Clemens passed out, "Great, now we've got two knocked out people on our hands. No funny ideas with the chick Kong..." he says to his monkey, who looks offended.

"Though I don't know why she got us out of there...Or how for that matter. I could've taken those punks," he says, a bit dissappointed.

He then eyes the two injured on the rooftop, and then looks back down the road where the men have split up their forces to search for them, "She said they're coming for her...And she probably shouldn't be around a hefty battle like the one that'd pop up if they came," he says, scooping her up onto his shoulder, "And this guy...Well I can't just leave em' here..."

Kong gives him a "Yes you can" look but Atlas just shakes his head, "Come on, lets get outa' here," Kong leaps into the air and transforms into a hang glider that Drake grabs onto while balancing the two on his shoulders. 

As they leap from the building they begin to shake, "Still a little dizzy from that magic trick Lil' Red pulled huh," but all he recieved were a few screeches, "Oh come on! Suck it up! It's only three of us, lets go!" he says as Kong begins to drop.

"And no! I'm not dropping him!" another screech comes out, "NO I'M NOT LETTING GO! IF YOU'RE TAKIN' HER YOU'RE DEFINATELY TAKING ME!" he sighs as they approach the edge of the island, but it didn't take long for the agents to notice the hang gliding criminals...

"There they are!" Drake sighs, "Crap, guess I'd better try to use this crap the old man taught me," he closes his eyes and focus, but suddenly his entire legs emit yellow energy that sends them speeding through the air. 

Kong detransforms and holds onto Drake's jacket for dear life, "Too faaaast!"  they have left the island way behind them and now stand over the ocean, "Kong!" he leaps from his shoulder and transforms into a brown ship before crashing into the water. Drake and the others crash onto the deck, "Well...That could've gone better. But hey, got two in the bag,"  he says with a grin before leaning back and relaxing on the deck.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2010)

_Garrick held a bloody and battered Clemens by her throat, his massive thumb and forefinger clamping down on her windpipe like a vice grip. Garrick himself had a nasty slash wound running diagonally across his wide barrel chest. Clemens had put up the fight of her life but this man was simply a monster. Not to mention he was also the one who taught her how to fight. In her half daze Clemens eyed the frightened Ohara scholars as they were lined up in front of a firing squad. Even the children were lined up as well. 

"I want you to see those fuckers die before I send you to hell along with them you traitorous whore," Garrick snarled at her, spittle flying out of his mouth. Clemens however could see the deep sense of betrayal in his eyes. Looks could be deceiving, but she had probably hurt him far worse then he had hurt her. This brought her some measure of consolation at least. 

"I'll be waiting for you in hell then," she gasped, fixing Garrick with a steely eyed gaze. Her green eyes lit up just as the firing squad was about to unleash their salvo. She had to save those people, even if it meant her life. A wave of long and rectangular mirrors suddenly materialized in front of the terrified Oharans, forming a makeshift wall. *"FIRE!!"* Garrick bellowed. *BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!* The bullets flew through the air but were intercepted by the mirrors. Suddenly the mirrors glowed white hot with energy and the Marine's own bullets erupted back at them, cutting them down in one fell swoop. The mirrors swept backwards towards the Oharans and engulfed them, before winking out of existence.

*"GODDAMN YOU CLEMENS!!" * Garrick howled with a venomous rage.  Clemens however hung limply in his grasp. Her heart had stopped, and she had fallen into a deep pit of darkness._ 

Clemens mind slowly drifted out of the darkness. She slowly came to awareness, first hearing the roaring of the waves around her, and then the gentle swaying under her body. I'm on a boat, she realized in a daze. She opened her eyes and stared up at a bright blue sky. 

"Oh you're finally awake huh?" a voice asked her. 

Clemens sat up, rubbing the back of her neck. Drake was leaning casually against the side of the boat and seemed to be enjoying himself. Clemens herself was dead tired and felt a throbbing pain behind her eyes. _Great, I'm on a boat with a crazy man who talks to a monkey, and some guy who may or may not be dead._ 

"We have to help him," Clemens said. She slowly got to her feet, waiting a few seconds for the wave of dizziness to pass before making her way to the man and crouching over him. He seemed to be out of it still. She examined his right arm and shook her head doubtfully. "He's been shot and has lost a lot of blood. The bullet's still in his arm!" Clemens had first aid experience on the battlefield. She had seen wounds far worse then this but had never taken a bullet out of someone before. Clemens quickly reached for her leather backpack and began rummaging around inside before she found the white first aid box. 

"So is he gonna live? He said he wanted to join my crew..." Drake remarked, looking curiously over Clemens shoulder. Clemens suddenly whirled on him with an intense gaze. She opened the first aid box and laid it beside the injured man. "You just hold him down in case he wakes up and starts struggling," she barked at Drake, channeling her inner Marine officer. "And maybe you'll get your first crew member after all." She took a deep breath and furrowed her brow, before getting to work. 

_Fifteen minutes later..._
Clemens sighed with relief and sat back against the boat edge. She had gotten the bullet out and had cleaned and dressed the wound. The man's right arm was now tightly bandaged. "He'll be fine I think, but I recommend you get this guy to a real doctor the first chance you get." she told Drake. "By the way, thanks for helping me out back there. I don't know too many guys who would stand up to Cipher Pol like that."


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 3, 2010)

As they approached West Blue, Shinsou looked intently down at the chess board in front of him, placed crudely on a wooden crate. Shinsou sat on a small folding chair, and Dapper sat across from him on a small stack of books. Shinsou's white pieces were nearly cornered by Dapper's black pieces. Shinsou looked visibly frustrated, trying to figure out how to avoid losing. He smiled and moved his queen to one of Dapper's knights. "Heheh" Shinsou smiled and took the piece. Dapper almost immediately moved his rook and took out Shinsou's queen. Dapper gave Shinsou a friendly smile, taking his piece. "Your move." Shinsou gritted his teeth and clenched his fists. 

"Forget this. We have to be there by now..." Shinsou said as he got up and turned around. He immediately saw 10 innocently watching a small hermit crab scuttling along the railing of the ship, which had apparently caught a ride since Marineford. She tapped it's shell gently, examining the small creature. Despite the fact that her face was as blank and unemotional as ever, she seemed rather curious about it.

"Looks like we got a real smart one..." Shinsou mumbled. 

10 picked up the crab and tried to get a look at it's underside, only for it to retreat into it's shell. "Oh." 

Dapper approached 10 from behind. "He's scared of you." He said, looking up at the little animal. 10 turned and looked down at the owl. "Scared? I do not understand that particular emotion. Fear. Is it unpleasant?" Dapper nodded. "A bit. Yes." 10 turned back to the crab and went down to her knees, lacing the crab on the deck. It slowly came out of it's shell, and started scuttling around the deck. "So...I know very little about the Shell androids. If it's not too forward, which number are you?" 

"I am #10. To my knowledge, this would make me the most recent model created." 10 said, still focusing on the crab. Dapper turned around, seeing Shinsou angrily sitting on the stairs again. He turned back to 10. "Would you mind if I gave you a nickname?" 10 looked down at Dapper. "Nick...name? I am not familiar with this." "Well, it's...a it's like your number, but umm, it's just...well, it's what you're known a- uhh..." "I am known as #10." Dapper, scratched his head, trying to figure out how to explain it to her. "It, like, it's something...more affectionate, like. Say...if I were to call you Ten, spelled T E N." "This is not logical. However, you may refer to me by what you wish." She turned back around, examinging the crab, which scuttled near the railing of the ship, then slipped off, falling into the ocean. 10 looked over the edge of the ship, watching the crab dissappear into the water. "Hmmmmm."

Dapper smiled awkwardly as he turned around and headed back to his book bag. "Right, Ten it is then..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Amelia couldn't help but smile as she put on her white lab coat. It brought back happy memories of the academy, where she had excelled in the science division. She was good at fighting and even enjoyed it at times, but she was _great_ at science. It was what she was put on this earth to do. Amelia headed to the ship's laboratory and research station. The entrance to the lab were two steel gray metal doors with the words, *Only Authorized Personnel Allowed*, emblazoned across the front in bold and clear lettering. She took one last second to adjust her lab coat before entering. 

The lab was a pristine white and set up with advanced looking equipment that lined the walls (most of which she recognized, but not all). Rows and rows of cages filled with test animals of all varieties were set up across long tables. It was like a miniature zoo Amelia thought to herself. A bright eyed Rhesus Monkey stared at her curiously before returning to an orange peel that it was eagerly devouring. Meanwhile, over in the far corner a Marine wearing a white lab coat sat before a very advanced looking microscope, taking studious notes while mumbling half garbled sentences under his breath. He seemed to have taken no notice of Amelia. 

"Seawoman First Class Amelia Armstrong reporting for duty sir!" she said in a formal tone, snapping a crisp salute.

The Marine jumped out of his stool in alarm, turning around towards Amelia with a wary expression, almost as if he was caught in the act of doing something he shouldn't be doing. He looked to be in his mid twenties and wore thick black framed glasses that drooped over his nose. Amelia noted his unique close cropped snow white hair. "Who...are you?" he asked uncertainly, his eyes nervously shifting around the room as he spoke. "Amelia Armstrong, I was assigned to help out here. Didn't Lt. Garrick tell you?" she replied. _Whoah this guy has a few screws loose._ 

Slowly the Marines wary face was replaced with a look embarrassment. "Right, right!" he chuckled and slapped his forehead. "You are the new girl who is going to be assisting me. How forgetful of me." He walked towards Amelia and shook her hand. "I am Lt. Junior Grade Niles Hawthorne, chief science and medical officer of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Pleased to make your acquaintance Miss Armstrong, and welcome to the Science Unit."   Amelia looked around the lab. "Where are the others?" Niles sighed at her question and frowned with resignation. "It is just you and I unfortunately. Garrick does not care very much for science, save for the science of making things go boom." She also noticed a small but heavily reinforced steel door at the other end of the lab. "Is that another lab room?" she asked. 

"Just a broom closet," Hawthorne replied dismissively, while hiking his drooping glasses over the bridge of his nose. "Here, let me show you what I was working on. I am trying to invent a new form of slime mold."

Amelia fake smiled. "How exciting." 

_A week later..._
Two dozen squad officers sat in the ready room, while Garrick paced back and forth in front of them, a smoking cigar clenched between his teeth. Behind Garrick was a huge map of the world showing the four outer Blues and the Grand Line in stunning detail. "Listen up turd blossoms. New week new mission!" Garrick announced. "A Pirate crew has stolen some important and experimental weaponry from a World Government transport ship that was bound for Mariejois. We're gonna get it back and then do what we do best, kill some fuckin Pirates!" 

An officer in the back raised his hand. Garrick scowled at him. "What?!" he barked. The Marine stood up. "If I may ask, what kind of weaponry is it sir?" he asked. Garrick rolled his eyes. "None of you're fuckin business. That shit's above your pay grade son!"  Truth was even Garrick didn't know for sure, but he had heard some strange rumors through the grapevine. 

"Alright here's the rundown..." Garrick explained how they'd be attacking an offshore base that the Pirates had set up just off the coast of an island. Several squads were to engage the Pirates directly, while another retrieved the experimental weaponry. 

"Ensign Masters, Ensign Sakamation, Seawoman Armstrong. Since you all did such a bang up job last time you'll be heading up the retrieval mission. Lt. Hawthorne..." Garrick gestured at the nerdy Marine sitting in the corner of the room who wrote furiously in a small notepad while muttering under his breath. "...will be accompanying you to make sure you find what you're supposed to find!"


----------



## Youkai (Nov 3, 2010)

With Atlas and Bev

Roi

((ooc: dang i missed alot)))

Roi felt the pull of people's arms and the odd sensation of being warpped from the normal world through a sereal vortex then out and up to a hanglider and landing on some deck. He head pounding from the loss of blood but a reliving sensation from someone else. He could finaly feel his arm again, but in a better more heathy way.

"I am sorry, I was worse than I thought." Hewas motionless as she took out another bullet. He thought he had thaken the one in but appearntly there were two that shot him. No wonder the pain had been unbearable. "Marines are devil. I owe you both so much." he wasn't counscience to know who exactly they were, and this was becomeing a repeated event.  When she was done he sat up using his left arm to hold and keeping his right arm unmoved. " I am normally tougher than a sleeping cat." He had no exact clue as to what happened but he'd find out soon enough.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 3, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _Fifteen minutes later..._
> Clemens sighed with relief and sat back against the boat edge. She had gotten the bullet out and had cleaned and dressed the wound. The man's right arm was now tightly bandaged. "He'll be fine I think, but I recommend you get this guy to a real doctor the first chance you get." she told Drake. "By the way, thanks for helping me out back there. I don't know too many guys who would stand up to Cipher Pol like that."




"Hm, well that's good I guess," he says in an uncaring tone, it was nice that the guy was going to survive but he honestly didn't have much to do with him.

"Cipher...Pol...?" he was confused by the name. He was a bit ignorant to the way the rest of the world worked, "Those guys in the suits right? Yea sure, no problem. But next time let me finish up alright," he says in an annoyed tone, "If you need to get your red haired ass out of there than sure, go for it, but don't drag me into your escape route mirror girl." He was not a fan of running away...Especially not from a fight that he knew he could win. Well, every fight was one that he knew he could win. 

The man finally arised from his unconscious state and began to babble, "Yea...Marines are devil..." he says slowly, assuming the guy is still out of it.

He then puts his hand on his chin, "I know some pretty tough cats..." he dazes back to a memory of himself getting chased by a cat bigger than an elephant when he was younger, Kong desperately holding onto his neck as they escape.

"Anyway, Red, where're we headed to?" he clearly didn't know much...Well anything about navigating, and Clemens seemed to be a jack of all trades. She had healed up this new guy pretty well and she showed she could fight, why not navigate?

"You can just get within range of an island and I'll transport myself there," she says, looking off into the distance, "Well I think I'll be avoiding that mirror thing for a while..." he says, holding his stomach, "And he probably shouldn't  be traveling like that either so we'd better just all arrive on the island together."

Clemens shot him a confused look, "What are you talking about?" Drake shrugged, "Well why would one member of the crew head off by themselves? You think you can leave your captain in the dust like that! I'd have to fly after you!" he says, activating his yellow aura to attempt to prove a point but he over does it again and he goes soaring high into the air.

"Looks like there's an island not too far away!" he shouts from high in the sky. He then lands back on the ship, recieving an annoyed "Ook!" from Kong as he hits.

"Now, Miss Doctor/Navigator/Cook/Enforcer/Mirror...Girl. You could atleast start doing one of your jobs, how about you make me some grub, there's some bananas and coconuts down below," he leans back on the railing and stretches his arms out, "Every crew member has to pull their own weight after all! Except for that guy, he still looks a bit dead."


----------



## Pyro (Nov 3, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
> The Fishman formerly known as Kai, but now known as Neptune, walked through the massive corridors of the Makaosu headquarters. He lead along the three misfit underlings who thought they could somehow impress the boss by performing an unsanctioned operation. It would probably be the last mistake they'd ever make, but the boss would be the judge of that of course. The underlings seemed to understand this as well, and their faces showed the bitter resignation and finality of those who knew their end was near.
> 
> Neptune lead them to a giant double door. "You will not speak unless spoken to," Neptune told them bluntly.
> ...




Tiki watched as his fellow squad member barge into Darver's meeting room. The two enormous doors closed behind Neptune and his men with a loud clang. 

"Ahhhhh... good evening Neptibi! (Chibi/Neptune) I see you are making friends? Good to know! It seems like only yesterday that you walked through those doors yourself, still wet behind the gills. Ohohohoho, get it? Gills? Ohohoho. Hmmm? Over your head probably? Oh it's ok, you'll get it sooner or later." Tiki said to Kai.

"Oi, I thought I told you not to call me that anymore Baa-san. My name is Neptune. I have no need for any other." Kai responded.

"Ohohoho, my apologies chibi-chan. Now now, why is it that you've come to bother me and Daver-San here? I was just about to challenge him to a nice quiet game of shogi." Tiki asked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral, Green cloak pirates*

He was breathing hard,there were so much marines"Why the hell you all always force me to use my powers?"he asked kinda annoyed, as his arm gets involved in red fire, his eyes shining, this was pretty funny"Red flame: Fire Dragon"throwing a punch to the air the fire was released as it took the form of a dragon, the difference wasn?t only the color of the flame, but this red dragon was bigger than the one made of blue flames, as it swept with the navy officers who were shouting in pain because of the dragon burning them.

Seconds later he sat on a body, actually the guys who was under him was still alive"Woah, there is one still breathing....hey guys!"he shouted smiling, something that he couldn?t be doing since all those poor marines were killed only by a mistake of him...the poor idiot ate his ice cream too fast"Do ya think this guy will pay for my ice cream?!"he asked to his new crew mates.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 3, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates: Ursla's Pleasure Dome!*
"Relax, my darlings, let all of your troubles fade away with the touch of my hands. Those Marines shall trouble you no more. You're in good hands right now--heavenly hands." Ursla, the head msaaseuse, said as she wondered from each of the Phoenix Pirates, giving them all a unique "touch". 

Ursla winked at each of her fellow masseuse as she wondered around the massage parlor. The women (dressed in kimonos) gave Ursla a confirmatory nod in response. The Phoenix Pirates would be completely vulnerable as to what would happen next. Each masseuse in the parlor continued on with their massage, though, their hands were becoming a bit rough. 

"Let's begin," Ursla murmured from the front of the shop. The second those words escaped Ursla's mouth, a symphony of rattling iron was heard. The masseuse produced chains from within their robes and tied each Phoenix Pirate down to their table. 

The Phoenix Pirates snapped out of the "spell" they were under and realized the danger of the situation at hand. Ursla merely smiled as she watched the pirates attempt to squirm out of their bonds. "It's useless darlings," Ursla spoke as she placed her hands on her hips. "Those are chains forged from seastone. It took me years to get my hands on such priceless items."

Ursla strutted around the shop, looking down Rose, Gatrom and Beat as they lay helpless. She flashed a beautiful smile at each of them, "If you haven't already caught on, this isn't an ordinary massage parlor. I'm a bounty hunter. I'm going to claim each of your precious heads for my own!" Ursla declared while stroking Rose's hair. 

"Lady Ursla is my name!"
"Ursla-sama is simply the best!"
"She's such a great woman!"
"Beautiful and dangerous! What more can you ask for?!"
"Tell me more, darlings!"

*"You're under arrest!"* a gruff voice called out. It was none other then the Marines that had walked out of the massage parlor moments before. They trained their guns and swords on everyone in the shop.

"Excuse me? What did I do to receive such a punishment?" Ursla answered in a completely innocent tone. She began to advance upon the Marines, however, they loaded their clip, making an audible sign for Ursla to stop.

*"Don't come any closer, lady, we're on to you. You're under arrest for harboring three fugitives in your parlor."*

*Makaosu HQ/Grand Line*
Neptune ushered three pseudo Makaosu agents into the large quarters where the Makaosu Leader, Darver is located. The entire base had a feel to it that was completely uncomfortable. Those who were week willed wouldn't dare tread into such a place. Though, this was nothing comparable as to what the three fakes were experiencing as they walked into  Darver's quarters.

The large room was vaguely lit by a handful of torches. Only a small amount of light emitted from the room, barely making anything visible. Though, a large circular window looked to be carved into the ceiling, allowing a small amount of moonlight to disperse some of the darkness. Neptune pushed the three into the center of moonlight as if it were a stage.

"How unfortunate that I am interrupted because of the shenanigans caused by you three." A voice rang out from the darkness. The torch lit was able to form the silhouette of a man and a desk. The man's eyes were gray and black. They had a truly had a sinister look about them. 

"How dare you potentially put this organization in danger. If you were to be caught by the Government, precious information may have been lost. I consider this an offense of the highest order." The sinister voice rang out through the room and cut the three pseudo Makaosu agents like a frost covered knife. 

"Death shall follow the recklessness of your sins. Begone from my sight." Darver ordered. The pseudo agents broke down onto the floor with heavy tears and pleading. Though, they went unheard, or rather, ignored. 

"Neptune, issue a mandatory summons for the Wakusei immediately."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 3, 2010)

*The South Blue/With Clemens...*
The wounded man was clearly still out of it, mumbling something about cats. "You should just take it easy my friend," she told him seriously. 

Clemens then cocked her head to the side, and regarded Drake with a mixture of disbelief and skepticism. _Does he really think I'm in his crew?_ she thought to herself. Well that was just a laughable notion. To think that she, a proud Marine, would join a Pirate crew. It was just ludicrous. 

Suddenly a voice in the back of Clemens mind chimed in. _You're not a Marine anymore Bev. Not after you helped those scholars, and especially not after you defied Garrick. Remember? _ Clemens remembered alright. How could she not. It was just that even after a year of running, and being branded a traitor by her own comrades, Clemens still considered herself a Marine through and through. If you cut her she was positively certain she'd bleed navy blue in fact. That annoying voice spoke up again: _You need to let go of that part of your life Bev. There's no going back, not the way the Marines are now._ 

Clemens banished the voice from her mind. Now wasn't the time to get into an inner debate over her attachments to the past. An interesting question suddenly came to her mind as she regarded Drake. "What did you say your middle initial was?" she asked him thoughtfully.

"It's D," Drake replied."No clue what it stands for though."  

Clemens nodded with understanding. She had encountered several with that initial during her travels. Most of them were what you'd call "eccentric" to put it mildly. "Well that explains it," Clemens muttered. She had made it her goal to uncover the hidden truths of the void century, and something which always kept popping up in relation to that long lost era was yet another mystery...the Will of D. 

"Huh, explains what?" 

Clemens shook her head and sighed. "Forget it." Everything that she knew about the topic was more hearsay then fact. There was no sense in confusing this lunkhead anyway. Clemens walked up to Drake and crossed her arms, fixing him with a serious stare. "Listen...*Drake*. I'm really grateful for what you did back there, but that's where it ends between you and me." She pointed at the island in the far distance. It was almost within range of her mirrors, but Clemens was still far too drained to attempt it. A jump of that range would definitely kill her. "That island is where you and I part ways. Being a pirate has never been and never will be a dream of mine. In fact if you and I had met just a year ago, I'd probably be hauling your ass into prison. So let's just shake on it and say our goodbyes." Clemens finished by offering Drake her right hand. 
_
How long are you going to be alone Bev? You can't run forever._

_Oh shut up!_ Clemens barked at the voice. 



Pyro said:


> Tiki watched as his fellow squad member barge into Darver's meeting room. The two enormous doors closed behind Neptune and his men with a loud clang.
> 
> "Ahhhhh... good evening Neptibi! (Chibi/Neptune) I see you are making friends? Good to know! It seems like only yesterday that you walked through those doors yourself, still wet behind the gills. Ohohohoho, get it? Gills? Ohohoho. Hmmm? Over your head probably? Oh it's ok, you'll get it sooner or later." Tiki said to Kai.
> 
> ...



Neptune narrowed his eyes at the eccentric old man, but decided to keep his peace. He pushed the three underling agents onto the floor and pointed at them. Yorky, Eris, and Rocko, visibly trembled with fear. "These three scum thought they could perform their own unsanctioned operation without approval. Because of their actions many of our soldiers died, and now the Marines are aware of our existence." 

Neptune looked towards Darver. The only human he trusted in the world."What should I do with them Darver-sama?" 

Neptune listened patiently as Darver pronounced his judgment. As he expected, Darver had once again made the right call. Disobedience and incompetence could not be tolerated. When Darver ordered him to issue the summons for the Wakusei to gather, Neptune bowed his head low. "It shall be done," he said and walked away.

A minute later, a special signal, receivable only by the Wakusei and their personal den den mushi's (and a certain Fleet Admiral if he only knew where to look), was broadcast across the airwaves. The message was simple. It was time to meet.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 4, 2010)

*...Somewhere in the Grand Line*

The two Armada agents had arrived on the island quite awhile ago, but they had barely moved from their spot since then - they knew better than that. If they tried to interfere with the storm of carnage before them, they might well have been sliced to pieces before they could even blink. Thus, they merely watched on dispassionately as one of the feared and revered Eight Wakusei, Mars, slaughtered all the foes before him, his weapon dancing and warping in his hand. For a moment, it would be a humongous spiked club, the next, a sleek revolver, and the next, a finely-crafted katana. In time, the agent slew all of his adversaries, and calmly walked over to a specific corpse and retrieved a blade and sheath from it. 

"False alarm," Mars said aloud. The pair of Armadas quickly realized he was addressing them. "What do you mean, Mars? We were not notified of your mission here," one of them said, trembling slightly in fear. "Is that so? I was sent here to follow a lead to the Poneglyphs, but intel got it wrong. It was a trap, so I just killed everyone here instead. Tell Darver for me," Mars replied nonchalantly. He tossed the sheathed sword at one of the agents, who barely caught it in his mix of fear and surprise. "This is a pretty good sword, help me pass it to Darver as well. Now, if you aren't here to check on my mission, then what are you here for?"

"Did you not receive the signal? Neptune has issued a mandatory summons for the Wakusei under the orders of the leader. You are required to report to Headquarters as soon as possible. Your ship has been prepared," the other Armada replied, endeavoring to sound professional. "Is that so?" Mars replied, his weapon shifting in his hand into a small palm dagger form. He must have not noticed the signal due to how occupied he was with the battle, but he saw no reason to explain himself to the low-ranks. He made a sudden movement with his arm that made both of the Armadas flinch instinctively, but merely caused the dagger to disappear up his sleeve instead.

"Let's go, then."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 4, 2010)

*Django aka: Pluto*

A slight thud from strumming his bass, echoed through the cavern. The eye's glared with a menacing red as flickers of light danced across the mask. Standing up the man jumped off the high rock ledge and landed on the ground with a slight click. Walking over to a dead body he turned the burnt face to him. A picture of horror and fear was eternally frozen on this man. Muscle, bone and teeth scattered the floor around the dead body. 

Walking down and out the cavern, he exited to the pale moonlit shore. The waves rolled and crashed against the sandy embankment as the White suited man sat calmly on the beach. _"Ahh, this is relaxing."_ Digging his hands into the soft sand he looked out to the darkened horizon. The moon complemented the many smaller clouds that littered the night sky. Taking in a deep breath he calmly said to himself, _"Well mission accomplished. I must say. That was rather enjoyable watching that burning piece of art. Now.." _suddenly his secret den den mushi rang. The snail made an annoying ringing sound indicating that he had to attend a meeting. _"Well Duty calls."_ Standing up the pieces of sand that stuck to his clothes slipped off as he shook his pants abit. Walking towards the surf a red mist enveloped his body teleporting him to the headquarters. He nodded politely to Darver, Earth(Tiki) and Neptune. 

Sitting down in a vacant seat, Django leaned back abit as he crossed his arms, _"I just finished my mission. It went rather well, I must say."_ The boney jaw of his mask moved along as he spoke. Looking over to the three agents, Django slightly rubbed the boney chin of his mask. _"So a big meeting, eh?"_ Grabbing the bottom of his mask he slipped it off and set it on the table slowly. Leaning back in his chair he grabbed his bass, strumming the strings. Making a dreary melody that fit the room's atmosphere perfectly, as he waited for the others to arrive.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 4, 2010)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya*​
> Damn it their Lieutenant was awesome. Jinto was so awesome, he could merge with stuff and fly away too. Left in awe of the man he was supposed to learn discipline from, Pattaya ran out along with two dozen other marines and into the bay. Soon enough though he separated from the most and started looking for something to eat. The sweets from the pinata didn't exactly satisfy his HEALTHY appetite.
> 
> "Um, excuse me. Do you know where I can find good pancakes and ice cream around here?"
> ...



*Chunhi and Alex*

Chunhi looked around, _'This has got to be the strangest day in my life.  First that one bastard destroys my Mom's bar, I become a Pirate, steal from that one guy.........I wonder where that guy is, and then this guy wants to know where to get pancakes and ice cream.  What is this world coming to?'_

Chunhi got up from the ground and looked at Pattaya, "Actually, right down this street there's a cafe that sells pancakes wrapped around ice cream or was it waffles?  Well....I'm from this island and all I know is that somewhere around here they sell that specialty."

*"GIVE ME BACK MY STUFF YOU BASTARDS!!!"*

Chunhi and Alex turn around to see the large store owner running down the street with a large sword, "You've gotta be kidding me."

"How did he find us?  Well, that doesn't matter, load up the supplies on the ship and get it ready to set sail."

"I know absolutely nothing about getting a ship ready to sail.  I've been a bartender my whole life.  It's my first day as a Pirate, you gotta teach me these things."

Chunhi covers his mouth and Pattaya raises an eyebrow at the Alex and Chunhi, "So.......what do you two do?"

"Fisherman."

"Salesmen."

Alex and Chunhi look at each other, *"Damn it."*

*Grand Line, Aboard the Siren's Den*

Sooyoung sits at her desk, writing in a journal, _'I've been really bored these days.  Capturing and killing pirates has become easy.  The last time I had fun was when I fought with that man.'_

*7 Years Before: Grand Line, Port Newgate*

At Port Newgate two ships can be seen parked at the harbor, a Marine vessel and a medium-sized Pirate ship.  In the middle of town Pirates and Marines can be seen fighting each other but that's not the important.  At the harbor the Pirate Captain and the Officer in charge of the Marine ship are having a Grand Battle.

"Rose Shower!"

Sooyoung jumps into the air and thrusts her spear down towards a man wearing a black suit, "You're gonna have to do better than that to catch me, Commander Sooyoung~"

Sooyoung lands across from the man, "That would be Captain Sooyoung."

"I see you were promoted again.  Nice job.  You're gonna need to do better than that to capture me though."

*Paegun Collaart
Bounty: 60,000,000 Belli*​
The two clash and they stare at each other, "I'm still stronger."

"You're also still a man."

"What?"

Sooyoung kicks Paegun in the testicles and he falls to the ground holding them, "Geez, Sooyoung!  Damn!  That's cheap."

Sooyoung looks at Paegun and smiles.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 4, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The South Blue/With Clemens...*
> The wounded man was clearly still out of it, mumbling something about cats. "You should just take it easy my friend," she told him seriously.
> 
> Clemens then cocked her head to the side, and regarded Drake with a mixture of disbelief and skepticism. _Does he really think I'm in his crew?_ she thought to herself. Well that was just a laughable notion. To think that she, a proud Marine, would join a Pirate crew. It was just ludicrous.
> ...



Drake looked at her curiously, she had mentioned something about his middle inital, but it never really was of much interest to him. Hell it was just part of his name, what else more could it mean. 

She continued to go on a little speech about...Something, "Heh, I'd like to see you throw my ass in prison..." he says, seemingly lost in the conversation.

She then extends her hand for a good bye, "The hell're you saying Red," he slaps her hand down with a bit of force, "You're part of my pack now, and I can't let a member of the pack just leave like that," he says sternly with his arms crossed.

"Besides, you said those guys would keep hunting you down. What'll you do when they find you again? You're waaaaaay too weak to take them on," Clemens rolls her eyes, "Hopefully not run into pirates that feel like they're made of brick," she mutters, remembering back to when she first bumped into this Atlas guy, she still had a pain in her shoulder.

"You may say you don't wana' be a pirate now, but you just don't see the lifestyle like I do," he says, gazing off into the sky. Though he had spent the majority of his life being raised by wild animals on a remote island, he had a pretty good idea in his mind of what being a pirate was like. He wrapped it up in one word though, "Freedom," he says with a grin, still looking off into the distance.

"Freedom from their control! Cutting the strings and living your own damn life. You make them run away from you dammit!" he says, getting in the former marine's face.

"And of course, there are the joys of being part of a pack..." 

*12 Years Ago...*

Rain begins to pour down on a large jungle filled island. The trees are gigantic and cut high into the sky, and the creatures that reside on the island follow the scale of increased size as well. 

Giant jungle cats and pythons travel through the island, searching for prey. Though deep within the forest, at the base of one of the giant trees is a small boy, no older than 8 years old. His black hair drapes his face due to the rain, and it is difficult to tell if tears or rain stream down his face.

He is shirtless with a large black coat around his shoulders. He sits, holding his knees to his chest, nervously looking around, "Why'd they leave me here..." the small child says in a lost tone. 

He begins to shake as the vibrations of the massive beasts of the islands' foot steps run through the floor. He holds out his hand and a black fiery energy forms. He then clenches his fist, "I...I can do this," he says, putting on a determined face as he gets to his feet.

"This place...This place won't get the best of me...I'm Atlas D. Drake! Future Pirate King!" he announces proudly before stomping off. Another foot step shakes him, but he shows no hesitation, "I'll conquer this island all by myself! And then next, the world!"

*Back to the Present...*

"Man was I stupid..." he says to himself, "And I'm not going to let you almost get eaten by crocodiles either!" he shouts, as if she knew just what was going on his his mind as memories of his past solo ventures flashed through.

"And if you think I'm persistent just wait until you see what Kong tries," he says with a grin as a pair of cuffs lock pop up from the ship's deck and wrap around her ankles, "Now now Kong, that won't be neccessary."

The cuffs release her and retract back into the deck, "Well, are you going to accept your position as a member of my crew yet or am I going to have to beat some sense into you?"

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*

A river of blood flows through the marine base. It is as if there was a path and anything that attempted to block this path was instantly killed. Blood drips down the stairs from the bodies of the murdered marines.

Continuing up the stairs you will see plenty more carnage, some removed limbs, and a whole lot of blood. But once you reach the top floor you see something new, the sole survivor of the massacre, a cowering marine.

The other last living soul on the island stands opposite him, his orange hair being one of the few things revealed from under his suit of armor. He holds a well crafted blade at the marine's throat, "So...I'll ask you the question I've asked every other bastard in this base...And you'd better hope you don't get it wrong like the rest of them." 

Sweat drips down the man's face, "Where can I find information on the Void Century...I'm sure the World Government has a facility for it...*Tell me*," the man simply shakes his moist head, "I-I have no idea! Honestly! They don't tell us clasified stuff like that!"

"Fine...I'll give you one last chance to redeem yourself," hope fills the marine's eyes, "Have you gotten any reports about a group called the Makaosu...?" 

The orange haired man found it humerous, though he didn't display any emotion other than anger to the man. It funny because no matter what the man answered, he was going to die. They didn't hear of them? Well he's of no use, slit his throat. They had? Well chop off a few limbs until you get more information and then slit his throat to make sure none of it spreads any further.

"I've never hea-" but his head was swiftly seperated from his body before he could finish, "Good but useless news," he says with a sigh before looking around at the dead bodies, "Safe to say no one here's learned anything about us..."

Suddenly his den den mushi watch begins to ring. He listens to the message and learns that he is being called for a mandatory meeting, "This is Saturn...On my way," he sighs, the base is a bit far from here...He'll be forced to use, that.

He walks to the edge of the marines base and reaches for the back of his armor before sliding two pieces loose on his upper back. The holes reveal his flesh but skin isn't seen for long as wings of flame burst from them and he flies off towards Headquarters with great speed.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 4, 2010)

> "Man was I stupid..." he says to himself, "And I'm not going to let you almost get eaten by crocodiles either!" she shouts, as if she knew just what was going on his his mind as memories as his past solo ventures flashed through.
> 
> "And if you think I'm persistent just wait until you see what Kong tries," he says with a grin as a pair of cuffs lock pop up from the ship's deck and wrap around her ankles, "Now now Kong, that won't be neccessary."
> 
> The cuffs release her and retract back into the deck, "Well, are you going to accept your position as a member of my crew yet or am I going to have to beat some sense into you?"



"I can work, I'm just not _able_ to swim, if you catch my meaning. My right arm will be a while but my left is fine." The day he found the fruit came to mind. A small island with a bunch of trees, just a random tree and then poof anger rage and utter destruction at his finger tips.

"For future refrences, ho many elephantes could a ship like this hold?" The questions was odd for the time but it had a hidden meaning under its surface."Where are we?" Although he had no memory of his past he did have common knowledge still. He was useful for mapping and direction like any sailor and he did have knowledge of old fruit recipies.

"Thank you, but I feel fine to stand on my own." he stood and walked over to the side of the ship where he could look out into the ocean. His weird innate ability to be at peace with animals may not work well with a monkey that can turn into objects. It may catch the smell of tigers."3rd time already...." he needed to train with his arm, no way would he ever forfit his devil fruit power over a shot right bisep._ DANG!_ His eyes closed and a small amount of his rage coused into his mind. The feel of violent intent glowed off his finger tips. His made a fist with his hands and gripped the air as hard as possible. The anger passed and his mind returned to a normal state.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2010)

*The South Blue/With Clemens...*
Clemens shook her head. Drake's talk of freedom was nice and all, but she had seen the hard reality of the world. It was the one inescapable truth of life. The World Government was like a giant octopus perched atop the world, with it's massive tentacles embedded into every island, every sea, every person. The Marines, Cipher Pol, the World Nobles, the Triumvirate, they were all an unstoppable hurricane, and she was just a mere insect before it. Sooner or later she'd be swept away. But she was fine with that and had accepted her life on the run. As long as she went down fighting nothing else mattered. 

This guy was just bullheaded, and it was beginning to become clear to her that Drake wouldn't take no for an answer. "Are you deaf? I don't want to join your stupid crew and I don't want to become a Pirate!"  she yelled at Drake, her green eyes flaring brightly for a second before dimming.  "I'm supposed to be a Marine!" 

_10 years ago in Water 7...
"We're almost there pumpkin," Marcus Clemens told his daughter. He was a well dressed man, wearing a black silk suit, and a matching fedora over his head. 

A ten year old Clemens held her father's hand tightly as they made their way to the dry docks of the Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation. "I wanna see the new ships daddy!" she told her father in a loving voice. 

Her father reached down and patted Clemens head with a smile. It was a smile that would forever after become seared into her memory. A second later a loud gunshot rang out. Her father's head exploded in a bright spray of blood and gray matter. Clemens screamed as her face and dress was splattered with her own father's blood. 

"PIRATES ARE ATTACKING!!!" a shrill voice yelled from the rooftops. 

Seven years later...
A bright eyed and vivacious seventeen year old girl walked up to the Marine recruiting station and slammed her hand down onto the table, causing the sleepy Marine Sargent to jump up in surprise. "Sign me up mister. I'm gonna be the first lady Admiral!"  Clemens said in a cocky voice and with an eager smile. The rest of her future ahead of her. 

Two years later...
Ensign Beverly Clemens wiped a smear of blood from her face as she retracted her cutlass from the chest of the dead Pirate laying in front of her. She stared grimly at the pile of burning bodies arrayed in the center of the destroyed village. Men, women, and children, stacked in a grotesque display. The work of a madman who wanted to be Pirate King. 

A large man stepped beside her, smoking a cigar. His massive fists were stained with the blood of his enemies. "This is the evil of Piracy. Never forget it Clemens," Lt. Commander Zane Garrick told her. 

One year later...
Clemens awoke in a large bed. Her body was heavily bandaged and she felt as if she had just been thrown into a trash compactor and come out the other end in a twisted heap. The last thing she remembered was Garrick about to snap her neck like a twig after she had saved the Ohara scholars. "Where am I?" she groaned in a dry and cracked voice, but then her eyes widened as she looked through the window by her bedside. In the distance was a gigantic tree, as tall as any building she had ever seen in her life. 

"Welcome to Ohara Miss Clemens," a voice told her. _

_Right now..._
Clemens gestured towards the now apparently much healthier man as he spoke up and got to his feet, staggering towards the side of the boat. Although he seemed to be almost as insane as Drake. Good they would be like two peas in a crazy pod, she thought to herself. "There you've got your new crew member now. Satisfied?" 

Drake shook his head. "Nope...I want you in my crew too."  

Clemens reached for the back of her belt and unfurled a black leather bullwhip, whirling it around in a blur of speed and cracking it against the deck. The whip was studded with tiny seastone fragments. Kong let out a painful yelp from the impact of the whip. "Let's make a bet. If you can beat me, *which you won't*, then I'll join your crew, but if I beat you, I don't ever want to see your face again!" 

Drake laughed with a wide smile, and waved her on. "Heh, easiest bet I've ever taken Red." 

Clemens swung the whip around her head like a tornado and sliced it around towards Drake's neck in a blinding whirl of speed. *"Whiplash!" *


----------



## Youkai (Nov 4, 2010)

Roi was loosing it, angry after being knocked out twice and being caried around twice. Anger issues were already developing in him, the mre he shifted the more they happened. It was getting to him. He needed to find a way to channel that energy ot og his body and just be calm again. Tiger Tiger fruit has many draw backs; insanity, anger, and pain. It is only the beggining of his fruit power but what would happen to him if he just let go? He looked at the horizon.

"I am not going to join you." It was best for him to find a different ship. If problems were already going on between two individuals then he would only make it worse. he only made things worse for everyone. Like a curse, he was only a prohibiting force.

"Hey instead of bringing it out on each other on a ship here, we should land, then fight. Besides more important things are develpoing, what if the marines find us, or rival pirates?" He looked back at them _Would they even listen to me?_ He just looked away. He didn't care now. he shook his head, he was dissapointed in himself for being the worst fighter ever. A devil fruit pirate with no crew, no sense of any good fighting, and knocked out almost all the time. His list of negatives just kep growing. _Who would use a person like me._ 

Like a bad dream was happening, a nightmare with no escape, Roi looked at a standard class marine vessal. They had found there way here, somehow, or they were just patrolling. _ No wait that isn't...._ The face of that blasted captain from Random. Roi looked at what had to be his mortal enemy of the marine variety. _ Why now, of all times?_

"Marine vessal." he put his hand over hs face and whipped dpownward for a facpalm. "DAMN MARINES!" He punched the deck full on in his anger, unaware that it was the monkey. Another look and he saw his own boat being tugged with the correct chains for ocean towing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 4, 2010)

*Atlas D. Drake vs Beverly Clemens*

The amber haired woman had cracked her whip right for Drake's neck. He just managed to slip his hand in between his neck and the whip before it wrapped around, "Seastone," he says eyeing the whip, "That'd be helpful if I relied on Devil Fruits," he says before charging the whip with his black flames.

She is forced to release the whip before the flames singe her hands. He then uses a bit of yellow aura to propel him into the air, the whip coming loose from his neck as he does so.

While he hung in the air the other man informed Atlas that he would not be joining his crew, "Don't recall me asking you to!" he shouts down to the pirate. It didn't bother him that he was weak, even a weak members of the pack played their part, but this guy just seemd off...Possibly a danger to the rest of the crew even. 

He then sees that he punched Kong, "Hey! Just touch my monkey again and I'll fry your ass!"  he shouts as he hovers in the air, carefully controlling just enough aura to keep him up there, "You know what Kong, why don't you show this guy to his ship..."

No one would know it but the monkey was grinning. Beneath Koi's feet a quare of deck seperated itself from the ship and a spring popped up from under it. Koi went flying off towards the ship like a cartoon character.

"That can't be good for his recovery," Drake says with a grin as he watches him fly off, "Though he did have a good point, a ship is no place for this...Kong!"

The floor beneath Clemens begins to shake as the ship turns into a large arena like platform, "Much better. You know Red, even though my weapon is being used for you to stand on, I'll let you have yours  back," he manipulates the black flames that cover the whip and has them raise and encircle him.

He then thrusts one of his arms forward, the flames expand into a wall, "And I'll give you a little test run," he says making his index finger into a gun, a small ball of red aura coming out from the tip, *"Red Bang,"* he unleashes a large blast of red aura that follows the wave of flames heading towards Clemens, "Crap, too much...!" he says, the red energy being a bit more than he planned..."Guess I'll see how tough she really is."


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 4, 2010)

_*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*_

An enormous man walked down a dark hallway with steel walls. The man was roughly eight or nine feet tall, and was all muscle from head to toe. However, he wore a simple grey T-shirt, and black pants. The shirt itself was very tight, and looked as if it were about to tear apart due to his massive frame. He turned and opened a large metal doorway, entering a pitch black room within. 

*"Miss. Miss Mercury...you've been summoned. Master Darver wants you to attend a meeting."* Although it was very difficult to see into the room, one could faintly make out a very large bed at the other end of the room. A silhouette rose up from the sheets, and a single eye opened up from the silhuette. 

"Now? Dammit. That's a real pain in the ass."  The voice sounded rather young and feminine. The figure moved off the bed and flipped a small switch on the wall. Some lights came on, partially lighting the first half of the room. It had a very dreary look about it, with a number of oil stains and pieces of metal thrown around. However, perhaps the most ominous thing the light revealed were a group of three dark figures that seemed to be collected in large metal cylindrical pods situated against the wall.

*"Oh, so you found the next one then? Darver should be pretty pleased."* The large man said, walking over and examining the pods.

"It wasn't as hard as I thought. The place it was kept barely had any security. All I had to do was pretty much glance at the few marines guarding the place and it was done. They won't even remember what happened, assuming they ever wake up..." The girl was still in shadow partially. The large man turned around, as the girl started to walk out of the shadows.

"So Orwon. We should get going I guess..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2010)

*Project Freelancer Detention Block 41*

"Ghost? _Ghost_. Oh Oda, what did they do to you?"

"Print? Is that you?"

"Oh thank Oda...let me get that helmet of you-"

"Print. No."

"What? You've still suited up, how long have you been like this? And look at these chains! This is inhumane!"

"Agent EG11, if I may. Agent BR17's...unusual condition has had some adverse affects on his physical condition. That armor is the only thing that's keeping him alive."

"Ghost...what about your mind? Please tell me that's ok again."

"I've gotten better. I can sleep now. Today it only took me 20 minutes to decide what to have for breakfast."

"Ghost there's...only one choice."

"I know."

"They said they'd let me work with you. They said they'd let you out."

"And we intend to honor that promise, Agent EG11. That is, if Agent BR17 accepts as well."

"Print, are you sure you want to do this?"

"I'd do anything if it meant getting you out of here. You _know_ that. Let me help you."

"Okay. I'll do it."

"We'll remove the chains."

*South Blue, with Rufio*

Rufio lounged on his makeshift throne, a cocky grin on his face. A glass of wine hung loosely from his fingers as two pirates battled it out on the deck below him, surrounded by a screaming horde.

"Kill em! Kill em!"

One pirate knocked the other on his ass, slamming the heel of his boot into his opponent's hand. There was a crack and a spray of blood, and Rufio cheered with the others as a scantily clad woman presented the victor with an ornate dagger.

The man took the dagger and then looked expectantly at Rufio, who took a sip of wine before putting the glass down. Raising his hand, he extended the thumb so it was facing sideways. The crowd waited with baited breath before his thumb dropped downwards.

There was a huge cheer as the victor slammed the dagger into the loser's chest, roaring as he did so. Rufio laughed and clapped as the man took a golden ring from the same scantily clad woman, laughing as he slipped it on his finger.

"Sir?" An attendant asked, leaning over to Rufio. "Our scouts have spotted a ship floating a little to the east of us. Small, no known markings, no obvious crew. Do we attack?"

Rufio smiled. *"Of course we attack. Have to give the men entertainment."*

The man nodded. "Absolutely, Captain. Setting course now." 

Rufio nodded and stood, raising his hands to quiet the crowd of pirates. *"Men!"* He shouted, keeping his hands in the air. *"We're approaching a ship! Small, unmarked! And in our turf! You know what that means!"*

The crowd cheered.

*"You've been flawless the past few days! Zero casualties...discounting those that were self inflicted of course,"* he said, waving at the corpse of the man in the middle of the ring. The crowd laughed, beginning to draw weapons and muttering to themselves. *"Extend that flawlessness to today! Fight with your lives! Fight for the Soaring High Pirates!"*

"RUFIO! RUFIO! RU! FI! OOOOOOOOO!"

*Salamader Island*

Kaya sheathed her sword, kneeling down and closing her eyes. Around her lay the bodies of several men, all covered in blood. She extended her wings, splattered with blood from the fight, and began murmuring quietly, only standing after she was done.

"May Oda bless your souls," She said quietly. She was no prophet, no priestess, no holy woman. But she could still pray for these men, no matter how horrible they were even horrible men deserved to be given eternally to Oda.

She stood, tucking in her wings and stepping out into the sun. It had been two weeks - two weeks since she had abandon the Temple. Three weeks since the vision. 

She was no prophet, no priestess, no holy woman. She was Kaya Marion. And she would find her new purpose.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2010)

*Somewhere in the Grandline....with Uranus*

It was a desert island, near the base of the Makaosu, there inside the forest there was crucified a man, by his clothes you can say he was a wealthy man of some town near there, something curious was that his clothes were bathed in blood, in the middle of his guts a big hole from where the blood was still coming out, then a voice was heard*"this idiot...now you know what happens when you don´t pay your debts?"*it was deep and scary, the tone quite sarcastic and as if the thing that killed the man were enjoying it.

Moments later a man appeared from the trees, his clothes completely dark but he seemed quite scared_*"D-Dreyar-sama...it´s a call from  your personal den den mushi"*_the guy said nervous*"Then what?"*the same voice of before said as from the darkness a beast appeared, it was wolf a black wolf, his long fangs and deep red eyes, it was walking in his two feet*"I-it seems like you have to attend a meeting with the other 8 sir...I-it´s an order from Darver"*the guy said, by the way he was treating him, the guy was an underling of the beast.

The wolf sighed, as he started to become smallest and took the form of a human, though his red eyes were still shinning,"Okay, get rid of this trash...We´re heading to the meeting in ten minutes"he said and started to walk towards the ship*"H-hai"*.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *With the Phoenix Pirates: Ursla's Pleasure Dome!*
> "Relax, my darlings, let all of your troubles fade away with the touch of my hands. Those Marines shall trouble you no more. You're in good hands right now--heavenly hands." Ursla, the head msaaseuse, said as she wondered from each of the Phoenix Pirates, giving them all a unique "touch".
> 
> Ursla winked at each of her fellow masseuse as she wondered around the massage parlor. The women (dressed in kimonos) gave Ursla a confirmatory nod in response. The Phoenix Pirates would be completely vulnerable as to what would happen next. Each masseuse in the parlor continued on with their massage, though, their hands were becoming a bit rough.
> ...



At first Rose was confused as to why the massage ladies were wrapping them in chains. "Is this part of the massage?" she asked obliviously. Her sister Amy liked getting massages, but Rose was more of wild grizzly bear wrestling kind of girl. Suddenly all at once Rose felt the strength drain out of her body as the cold steel chains touched her skin, as if someone had turned the off switch to her inexhaustible vigor and stamina. 

"What gives?" she muttered in a weak and tired voice. She tried to break free of the chains, but the most she could muster was a halfhearted shrug of her shoulders. When Ursla mentioned seastone, Rose's eyes widened. Amy had told her about that stuff one time, and she heard her sisters voice in her head... 

_"Seastone is a rare mineral found at the bottom of the ocean. When a devil fruit user comes into contact with it, it drains them of their powers. Just like being in the water," Amelia said studiously. 

"So what's for lunch?" 

"Were you even listening to me?!" _

"Seastone...that sucks," Rose huffed, but she wouldn't let some dumb ministeral (she meant mineral) beat her. No way in hell. Rose began biting down on the thick chain with her teeth, gnawing on it in a frenzy, not caring if it took her a hundred years to break through. Either her teeth or the chains would break, whichever came first. 

As the Marines entered and began confronting Ursla, suddenly Gatrom's table came crashing to the floor into pieces. He managed to free himself of his chains and spring back to his feet. Gatrom smirked at Ursla with a triumphant stare and thumbed his nose at her. "Too bad I'm not a Devil Fruit user babe, and oh yeah next time make your massage tables sturdier." 

Gatrom ran towards Rose and began unbinding her chains. Rose still continued to gnaw on the metal links of the chain with a singleminded purpose. "Sheesh, don't bite my fingers off Rose!" Gatrom exclaimed. 

"Shorry!" Rose muttered with a mouth full of chains still in her mouth. She quickly sat up as Gatrom tossed the chains from around her body. "Ah much better!" she sighed, feeling her strength and vigor return to her like magic. Rose pointed at Ursla. "I'm gonna wallop ya lady, and then I want a real massage!!!"  she exclaimed, before diving at the master masseuse. 

"STOP THEM!!!" the Marine commanded. 

All at once the entire parlor erupted into a frenzy of bullets, punches, and swords swinging about. A twisted chaos of Marines, pirates, and ninja masseuses.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2010)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
We focus in on a charred and ruined wasteland where a prosperous village once stood, now reduced to cinder and black ash. Flickers of blue flames dotted the battlefield, and amid the ruins stood the proud Empress of Amazon Lily, holding aloft her mighty sword, the _Dragon's Requiem_. A man stood before her on shaky knees, bloody and battered. He held a massive broadsword in his grip but could barely keep the blade raised above his waist. 

"I won't let you do this to my home!" he grunted in a daze, blood running profusely down the right side of his face. 

Beatrix regarded him with utter contempt, as if he was a mere insect. Compared to her that's exactly what he was. "Hmpf, you are not fit to look me in the eyes or speak to me wretch!" she commanded. "KNOW YOUR ROLE!" 

A second later the man's head flew off his neck and twisted around in the air, before landing on the charred ground with a hollow thud. "Where are the swine?!" she bellowed loudly. Within a flash a group of Amazon warriors ran up to her and presented a line of shackled males, all in their physical prime. 

Beatrix regarded their fearful and trembling faces with an appraising stare. Breeding stock had to be chosen carefully to ensure the continued strength of the next generations of Kuja women. Not for the first or last time Beatrix bemoaned the fact that men were needed to ensure the perpetuity of women. If it weren't for this indelible truth the Amazon's would have massacred all men in the world long ago, well most of them. She slowly passed by each man and quickly made her assessments. "Too old, god he's ugly, he'll do, fine, too dirty looking, fine, I don't like his face..." Beatrix stopped in front of a strapping young male with spiky blond hair and bright brown eyes. Unlike the others this man wasn't scared. "Send this one to my cabin," she said casually. 

When Beatrix was done, the breeding swine were hauled away. She looked at her remaining underlings and pointed her crimson blade towards the severed head on the ground and then at their apocalyptic surroundings. "Look upon my works and tremble. Who is the most beautiful woman in the world?" she asked in a haughty tone, sweeping her long chestnut brown hair over her shoulders and batting her bright golden eyes rapidly. 

*"YOU ARE MY EMPRESS!"* her underlings replied as one. 

"And among the proud Kuja warriors what determines true beauty?" she asked.

*"POWER!!" *

Beatrix smiled and nodded slowly. "Yes, that is correct. Power _is_ beauty!" She quickly sighed and waved a dismissive hand towards the ruined battlefield and the scores of dead warriors. "This bores me. I wish to return home immediately!" 

Just as her underlings were about to prepare her royal carriage, the baby den den mushi attached to the gold bracelet around her left wrist rang out. Beatrix narrowed her eyes at the snail. Only one person in the world was so bold and impertinent as to interrupt the Pirate Empress. "How bothersome. What does *he* want?" she muttered impatiently, and activated the message. As she heard the message she rolled her eyes. _That blasted man had better come through on his promises soon,_ she thought inwardly. 

"I must take flight my underlings!" she announced to her warriors. "Gather the plunder onto the ship and make haste to Amazon Lily. I shall join you there soon!" 

Beatrix stabbed her blade deep into the ground. Her underlings nervously backed away. *"Arise Raizen!"* she commanded in a booming voice. The sword began to tremble and suddenly an earsplitting roar filled the air. Within an instant the sword expanded and uncoiled like a snake, transforming into a giant serpentine dragon with bright gold scales that shimmered like fire. The dragon hovered in the air over Beatrix and stared at her through black eyes that glowed like coals. Beatrix casually picked up the severed head on the ground. "Lunch!" she declared, and tossed it at the dragon, who scooped up the head in it's maw and swallowed it whole. 

*"Fly Raizen!"* she commanded, and leaped atop his head in a blur of speed. The dragon roared obediently before shooting off into the clouds.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 5, 2010)

*Salamander Island: The Phoenix Pirates*



> "STOP THEM!!!" the Marine commanded.
> 
> All at once the entire parlor erupted into a frenzy of bullets, punches, and swords swinging about. A twisted chaos of Marines, pirates, and ninja masseuses.
> StrawHat4Life is offline Add to StrawHat4Life's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote



Gatrom quickly assessed the situation. He was free, as was the devil fruit girl. Beat, who had just joined them recently was still chained to the table, a new bounty hunter was after them, and now the marines had caught back up. Gatrom looked over at the masseuse that had trapped them in this situation in the first place. She was now being charged from helping the fugitives just as Beat and Gatrom had done before. What were these guys thinking? And how was half of the town not in jail already?

Immediately moving into action, Gatrom sprinted over to Beat, and helped him free himself from his chains. After a nod of gratitude, Gatrom ran over to the woman who now drew most of the marine's attention. Before she could react, Gatrom threw her over his shoulder.

"Sorry toots, but I think you're gonna need our help if you wanna get outta here. Hey human boombox! Let's ditch this place!" Gatrom yelled as he ran towards the exit. As he passed Rose, he reached forward and grabbed her by the back of her shirt as well while she was still swinging at the closest marine. 

"Oi! Let me go Gatrom! I wanna whallop em!" Rose yelled as Gatrom dragged her out of the building.

As soon as everyone was outside Gatrom looked back towards the massage parlor. The marines were all huddled inside the doorway and outside of it stood beat. 

"Uh... Beat? We gotta get going man. You coming?" Gatrom asked.

However, Beat's only response was to start nodding his head. Gatrom could only watch as for the second time today, Beat's headphones began to emit music loud enough for everyone around to hear.












Beat calmly walked towards the confused marines and then once he got extremely close, he yelled out, "Whoooo finally someone let me outta my cage!" 

Beat leaned onto the closest marine and put his arm around him. "Now, time for me is nothing cos I'm counting no age." 

He then pointed over towards the other pirates. "Now I couldn't be there. Now you shouldn't be scared. I'm good at repairs. And I'm under each snare " 

Then, suddenly jumping high into the air Beat landed on the roof of the house and looked down and he continued to sing. "Intangible. Bet you didn't think so I command you to. Panoramic view." 

He then hopped down from his perch and pulled a live grenade out of his backpack. "Look I'll make it all manageable. Pick and choose. All you different crews. Sit and lose. Chicks and dudes." 

He then began walking away tossing the grenade behind him and into the parlor as he went. "Who you think is really kickin tunes?" 

There was a group of screams that came from the massage parlor as the other phoenix pirates watched every marine jump out of the nearest window right before a loud explosion. 

"What was that?" Gatrom asked Beat as he rejoined the group.

"Mystical? Maybe. Spiritual. Hearable. What appears in you is a clearer view cos you're too crazy." Beat responded.

"Yeah.... whatever." Gatrom sighed as he turned his attention to the other two people of the group. 

"Alright, they're gonna be back on their feet here in a second. We gotta get out of here. I've got a boat waiting. Follow me!" Gatrom said as he ran off with Rose and Co. following close behind.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 5, 2010)

" Oh, sorry. I hand no clue this was an animal..." Roi felt eh ship move, a secion popped up under him and shot him away.  "WAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" He flung throught the the air for a few hundred feet, the marines from random were the landing target. He spiralled throught the air being shot up like a chibi in a cannon. _ Man this is so not a good time for shooting. Atlas now has a small black spot on him._ Roi's small time planning was halted as he started his descent to the marine ship. He saw it and it he was approching fast. The marines looked up like they had been fired on by a cat-apolt. (pun)

"WHAT IS THAT??!!" The captain of the random marine vessal looked up with his eye popping out of his head to see what exactly was falling from the sky. Other officers looked up then jumped lie they were in the path of a falling star. "MAN THE CANNONS!!" The captain had little time to divert the unidentified falling object, u.i.f.o. The marines scrambled around like bugs but they soon had three cannons ready to fire.

Roi could see them scrambling and he had no clue what to do. If he missed the ship, he'd die. If he'd hit the ship he'd captured. A sudden thought popped into his head. A few seconds left till the landing.

"FIRE YOU MAGETS!!!!!" The captain was appy to blow up something. It was annoying to let a pirate escape once, but to also let an escapee escape was even worse. He grindded his teeth and squinted at the falling object.

"HAAAAAAAA!" Roi felt the seemingly smal pain of turning into the giant tiger. He could be seen from Atlass's location if a person squinted well enough. His giant size landed square on the ship. The ship buckled and the marines on it bounced into the sky like a trampolen on the water.  The ship recoved its balance and Roi remained in his gaint form with all the marines on the deck faced all directions form the landing and nearly a crash. Roi could see his boat in the back, again. He moved people out of the way with his giant paws and tail. The chains tugging his boat were the correct type so it would be hard to cut threw. Roi used his claws to rip off the side of the marines boat that was used for tugging. A large hole was left there, if high waves came they'd sink into the deep. Roi jumpped of the marine ship and transformed back into the normal state. He landed perfectly. His arm was feeling much better and his viger for vengence forfilled.

"AHHHHHHH NOT AGAIN< TURN AROUND AND FIRE AT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" The captain was sure he'd catch or kill this blasted pirate. The marines swarmed to their stations and the vessal turned to see Roi at the horizon." HOW DID HE DO THAT?!" the captain once again had his popping bugged out to see the ship.

Roi had the sail out and the motor going, he was farther away only because the marines had kept moving forward. He looked back at them just to make sure they wern't catching up.  He was heading to the east blue. Hopefuly this would be a smooth journey with no fighting and being taken to a random location on the water. But first a trip back to where ever that island was. He readjusted his course using a map and a compas. he also determined where he was based ion the clouds in the sky. They each were similar to what it was back at the island. Roi had an eye for these things.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas D. Drake vs Beverly Clemens*
> 
> The amber haired woman had cracked her whip right for Drake's neck. He just managed to slip his hand in between his neck and the whip before it wrapped around, "Seastone," he says eyeing the whip, "That'd be helpful if I relied on Devil Fruits," he says before charging the whip with his black flames.
> 
> ...



Clemens raised her hands up, palms stretched outward, as the red energy wave flew towards her. Her green eyes flickered rapidly until shining with a bright luminosity. *"Mirror Wall!"* she exclaimed. A rectangular shaped mirror materialized in front of Clemens. She furrowed her brow and concentrated as the mirror absorbed the energy wave, the surface of the mirror rippling like water. 

She felt the impact of the pent up energy within the mirror, looking for a place to release itself. It felt like getting hit in the gut with a punch, and momentarily knocked the wind out of her. She almost doubled over but managed to keep upright through sheer force of will. Getting into a fight in such a drained state was mistake on her part, but there was no turning back now. This guy certainly wasn't holding back, she realized. _Then neither can I!_ *"Reflection!"* she commanded. 

Right no cue her mirror wall glowed white hot like a mini super nova. Suddenly Drake's own energy attack erupted out of the mirror and flew back towards the Pirate. At the same time Clemens crouched like a sprinter on the starting line, and honed in on Drake. *"Soru..."* she muttered, before disappearing in a blur of speed. 

It wasn't true blue soru, she had only half mastered it during her training under Garrick, but it still allowed her to move very fast in short close range bursts. She moved in on Drake from the side and drew both her daggers at the same time. If he dodged or somehow defended his own redirected attack, then she'd drop kick him to the floor and press her daggers to his throat before he could get back up. That would be that. She'd tell him to get lost. _Sorry, pal you can count me out of your pack!_

Neither combatants however seemed to notice the imposing Pirate ship coming at them, her sails and unfurled and ready for attack.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 5, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens raised her hands up, palms stretched outward, as the red energy wave flew towards her. Her green eyes flickered rapidly until shining with a bright luminosity. *"Mirror Wall!"* she exclaimed. A rectangular shaped mirror materialized in front of Clemens. She furrowed her brow and concentrated as the mirror absorbed the energy wave, the surface of the mirror rippling like water.
> 
> She felt the impact of the pent up energy within the mirror, looking for a place to release itself. It felt like getting hit in the gut with a punch, and momentarily knocked the wind out of her. She almost doubled over but managed to keep upright through sheer force of will. Getting into a fight in such a drained state was mistake on her part, but there was no turning back now. This guy certainly wasn't holding back, she realized. _Then neither can I!_ *"Reflection!"* she commanded.
> 
> ...



Drake grinned, "Well, maybe you aren't as weak as I first thought," he watches as his attack comes right back at him. He could easily dodge it with his yellow aura, but then he eyed Clemens, preparing to strike after he avoided the attack.

"Guess I've gota' use that..." he closes his eyes and focuses as the attack closes in, *"Blue...Shield!"* 

A large dome of Blue Energy forms around him. The blast crashes into it but soon disperses after a brief clash, _"I can still make my move,"_ she dives in and slashes at the shield with no success.

"Looks like things didn't go as planned," he says, going to exit his shield, however he walks right into it, "Oh hell no..." he begins slamming his fists into the shield but it will not open, "Let me the hell out of here!" 

Clemens sweatdrops, "What an idiot..." her face then lights up, "But this makes it too easy for me," she holds her hand up and two small mirrors form in front of her, another two above Drake.

She readies herself to throw the daggers threw the mirrors but Drake beats her to it, "Good plan Red, just gota' be quicker,"  he thrusts her arms out and fires two blasts of red aura through the mirror. 

Clemens quickly hits the floor before the blasts take off her head. The blasts continue to fly into the attacking ship and accidentally smack into a group of the pirates as they prepared to charge.

Drake clenches his fist and coats it in Red Aura, "I really need to learn to control this shit better..." he says, looking at the impenetrable and inescapable shield he has made. He cocks his fist back and slams it into the shield. 

A crack forms and it finally shatters, allowing him to escape, "Enough playing around," he shoots forward with his yellow aura, his arm cocked back.

He slams his fist into his hope to be crew mate's stomach and sends her flying back towards the approaching pirate ship.

"Kong..."  he says in a serious tone to the boat monkey that he stands on, "You can't float..."
 there is a moment of silence before the monkey boat begins to sink.

He returns to his animal form and leaps onto Drake's shoulder before he shoots off with his yellow aura, "Toofastagain!" he shouts as he flies towards the pirate ship that his red haired opponent had landed on with great speed.

Drake and his monkey companion slam into the deck of the ship. He rubs his head, "So, where were we," he says to Clemens, ignoring the new ship they are on as well as its several bloodthirsty inhabitants. 

Kong transforms into a spear and he lowers his stance before pouncing forward, "Don't think the new venue changes anything Red!" he shouts, charging his weapon with black fiery energy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Amelia sat in the back of the tiny stealth boat as it made it's way under the cover of darkness towards the offshore Pirate base. Ensign's Prince and Masters sat in front of her while Lt. Junior Grade Niles Hawthorne addressed them from the prow. Everyone was dressed for battle, but he still had on his white lab coat and wrinkled shirt and tie (same shirt and tie he had on the past two days Amelia noted), his snow white hair sticking out at odd angles as if he hadn't bothered to brush it this morning. He didn't even have any visible weapons on his person either. Amelia wondered privately if the man had ever even been in a fight before. 

Hawthorne pushed his thick black frame glasses higher up over his nose and continued in a pleasant voice, no hint of nervousness: "So we shall split up and infiltrate the brigand's base and retrieve the stolen weaponry. Ensign Masters you shall be with me, Ensign Prince you shall be with Miss Armstrong. Once we have achieved our goal, then we shall signal Lt. Garrick to attack in full force."  

Prince sighed and flicked away a burnt out cigarette into the water. "How do we even know what we're looking for?" he asked Hawthorne. "Do *you* know what this weapon is?" 

Hawthorne suddenly began to giggle in a fit as if he found Prince's question humorous. He looked to the side and mumbled to himself. "Do I know? Oh I know many things. Knowing is half the battle!" he told the air before giggling again. He managed to compose himself however and glanced around the boat cautiously before leaning towards Prince and whispering in a low conspiratorial voice. "I am not sure, but I have it on good authority that it is an exploding speedo equipped with laser beams. Very hush hush. Oh how exciting that would be!" 

_The Pirate base..._
Two burly Pirates carried a long wooden crate through a massive corridor. "Damn this is heavy!" one of them grunted, barely holding his end of the crate. 

"What the hell is in here anyways?" asked the other, who was faring little better. 

"No idea, but I heard it's some expensive gizmo that the fuckin' WG developed." The pirate paused. "Oh hey watch out my hand is slipping!" he suddenly shouted in warning. 

The crate slipped out of the pirates grasp, causing his end to crash to the floor with a trembling jolt. "FUCK!" yelled the other Pirate as he reflexively let go of his own end and jumped away. The top of the crate slid off and clattered to the floor. The two Pirate's eyes widened as they beheld the contents within.  A giant metallic arm that gleamed like silver, lay within a mound of compacted straw inside the crate. Tattooed on the side of the arm in big bold lettering was a simple code...*PX-0*.

"What the hell is that?"

"Who the fuck cares? Let's get this to the Doc quick before the Captain spots us!"

The two Pirates quickly re-secured the lid and slowly carried off the crate and its strange contents to their destination.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2010)

_Clemens sat on the sandy beach, her chin tucked between her knees, watching the waves as they crashed onto the shore. Behind her loomed the great Tree of Knowledge far in the distance. It had been a month since she had saved the scholars and defied Garrick, being branded a traitor to the Marines in the process. The brave scholars of Ohara had taken her in as one of their own and sheltered her, but she couldn't remain any longer. They would come for her sooner or later, and if they found her here the entire island would be in danger. 

Buster Call, a faint voice in the back of her mind whispered. Garrick had once told her of that horrible war machine of mass destruction, capable of razing even an entire island. 

An old man wearing loose fitting robes and sandals walked up beside her. "Hello there Beverly," he said with a smile. "Hey professor," Clemens replied. They remained quiet for some time after that, just staring at the water. "You are leaving aren't you?" he suddenly asked. Clemens nodded without looking at him. "Tomorrow. I'm going in search of the truth, even if it kills me." 

"I commend you on that Beverly, but such a monumental task cannot be undertaken alone. You will need allies. Nakama with the strength to fight with you." 

Clemens remained silent. She was alone and that's how it would stay._

Clemens slowly got back to her feet and glared at Drake, not caring at all about the bloodthirsty Pirates around them. "Why can't you just take no for an answer?" she screamed at Drake and dashed at him with her daggers outstretched. 

Drake brought his glowing staff about and blocked her daggers, locking eyes with the ex-Marine. "Because when I see a challenge worth fighting for-" Drake paused and shrugged simply, before swinging his staff around with violent force and pushing Clemens backwards. "-I fight for it." he finished. 

Clemens stabbed her daggers into the deck and broke to a grinding halt, breathing heavily from the extended use of her powers. "Pirates killed my father!" Clemens replied with rage, her eyes watering slightly. "I've seen Pirates commit unspeakable evil with my own eyes!" 

She charged at him again but this time formed a mirror in front of her and leaped through it. Instantly another mirror formed over Drake and her arms thrust out of the mirror, stabbing at his head. At the last second Drake sidestepped it, but her daggers still slashed him along the right shoulder. With a dart of his hands Drake grabbed her left arm and pulled her out of the mirror before she could disappear again. Clemens hit the ground and Drake thrust his staff at her, but halted it just an inch from Clemens face, smirking at her.  

"Listen Red. I don't know what kind of Pirates you're used to dealing with, but I'm not like them. Hell if I met the Pirate who killed your pops I'd smash his face in for you." 

Clemens scoffed at what she perceived at his mock sincerity. "Are you kidding me?" 

Rake shook his head and laughed. "Nope. That's just how the pack rolls. We all watch each others backs and if anyone's got a problem we handle it, but most importantly _we're free_."  He fixed Clemens with a total look of honesty and sincerity, and when he said the word free a spark lit up in his eyes. 

Clemens hesitated. The professors words suddenly came to her as if he was standing right beside her. _"You will need allies. Nakama with the strength to fight with you." _ Clemens spoke in a weary voice, her face downcast. "I'm tired of running." Drake laughed, "Then stop," he told her in an obvious tone. "So are we done here?" he asked. 

Before Clemens could respond, a loud clapping sound filled the air. A booming voice spoke up, full of amusement. *"That was a wonderful show, very entertaining, but let's move it along shall we?" * Suddenly the Pirates rushed Drake and Clemens.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 6, 2010)

*With the Atlas Pirates*

Drake looks around slowly, "...Where the hell are we...?" Clemens facepalms, "We're on another pirate ship, getting attacked!" Kong has himself wrapped around her leg, hearts in his eyes, "Could you do something about this!"

Drake snaps at the monkey, "Kong! Focus! Focus!" Kong shakes it off and leaps towards Drake and transforms into a sword, "Now, lets get back to-!" but the pirates have already closed in. Drake distances himself from the men that are gunning for his throat.

*"Maybe you should have spent less time running your mouth and more time running for your lives,"* the voice from before says again, "Who the hell is talking?" he says as he delivers a left hook to one pirate and slashes at another.

"I'll figure it out later, now for the task at hand," he holds up his left palm, "I don't even have to try to hold back on you guys..." he says as it begins to glow red. 

The charging pirates pause in confusion, *"Red Palm,"* a large blast of red energy engulfs the pirates and takes out a large chunk of them, as well as partially damages the ship.

"So! Mr. Mysterious Voice! You want me to keep taking out your men or are you gona' show your face!" he shouts into the skies.

*Task Force Absolute Justice*

Ensign Masters sits in the ship, rubbing his temples. He knows that the last mission didn't go as planned but this is ridiculous. He is being partnered up with some nerd in a search for an explosive speedo...

Oh and don't the other team consists of the puking wonders themselves. They're going to run out of money for shoes soon if they keep getting paired up...

"Seems we've reached the island...Lets just get this mission going..." he steps off the boat, ready to draw his blades at any moment. Stealth missions were not his forte but if it was for the greater good...Even if the weapon truly were speedos...He would succeed.


----------



## Real Talk (Nov 6, 2010)

*Yama vs Ansley*

Ansley grabbed  the deflected chain before flipping around spinning the chains around do all types of crazy acrobatics around the monkey every now and then swinging the chains at the creature.But none of this seemed to bother Yama who either deflected the chains or flipped around over them evading them.That is until one of the chains got around to his blindside wrapping around leg flipping him over.

Seeing her chance Ansley jumped on top of the monkey driving her knee into his gut and swinging punches at him like she was going for a kill.Yama covered his face with his arms instinctively, which made Ansley just swing at his ribs.Yama groaned in pain thinking back to his time at the temple...

*-Flashback-*

"Stop!Stop!Yama!Willl you EVER keep your guard up?!" a giant masculine man yelled towards a young boy in his teens that hunched over  a very injured monkey on the ground?The monkey seemed unable to defend himself against the boy."Sorry master,but I'm no good at ground fighting..", the young monkey said pathetically."Class is dismissed!..Yama stay."the master spoke as the young Yama stayed where he was.Suddenly the huge man took down the young monkey sitting himself up on top of him and swinging his fists only to hit the ground next to Yama's face barely missing the hair."In a situation like this what do you do?!"he growled.

"Erm.Keep my guard up!",he mumbled nervously only to be answered by a punch to the ground causing him to flinch."Wrong!You switch to open hand and prepare to use your opponent's momentum against them...", the master said before throwing a punch toward Yama's face. However Yama had already caught onto what his master was saying, wrapping his legs around the man's waist, showing his palms up towards him he deflected the man's arm wrapping his tail around the other and grabbing his neck with his free arm he pulled himself towards the man. Yama began to climb all around the man's body until he ended up on his back with his leg's over his shoulders."Woah...how did I..?",Yama said surprised at his skill to do all that so swiftly.

"Yama,you're a monkey...you're capable of learning faster then humans. And you've got animal instincts and advantages...use them!",the master said in a deep tone,"now get off me and go to your next class!"

*-Flashback End-*

Yama moves his hands from his face opening his fists and now having palms out.To Ansley this was her chance to finish the animal cocking back she threw a punch with all her might at the animal,but this is what Yama  expected as he deflected her arm away to the side acrosss her body grabbing it,grabbing her free arm pulling it across her body as well,and finally wrapping his tail around her neck as she attempted to struggle away groaning in pain. Finally she succumbed to the monkey pulling her head towards him as he rolled on his back back and forth gaining speed, before flipping the girl over him and pushing off her so that he would fly upwards into the air before gravity caused him to fall headfirst towards the tired girl with his arms in front his face in an x shape fashion.

*BAM!*

Landing straight on the girls stomach she hunched over before laying back down and closing her eyes.*"Dammit..!"*, she groaned."Looks like that took longer then expected...that bastard Kent better not of left.",Yama said grabbing his staff and bananas looking towards the docks. Hearing the name Kent, Ansley's opened quicker then anything as she tried to get up and catch up to Yama who started walking away.*"HEY!What'd you say bout Ke-!"*, she started to say,but the nearby Yama dropped his things, darted to the girl and hit apart of her neck ever so gently,but still caused her to fall to the ground."Sleep well...get stronger and then we will continue our conversation.",Yama said bowing before picking up his things and leaving for the ship.

-Back at the ship-

Yama walked on to the ship nodding to Kent and offered  him banana as he himself munched away on one.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Atlas Pirates*
> 
> Drake looks around slowly, "...Where the hell are we...?" Clemens facepalms, "We're on another pirate ship, getting attacked!" Kong has himself wrapped around her leg, hearts in his eyes, "Could you do something about this!"
> 
> ...



Almost a dozen Pirates approached Clemens at the same time. A howling pirate tried to tackle her but a quick flying knee to the face quickly put an end to his aspirations. Clemens knocked another pirate flat on his ass with a swing of the butt end of her daggers, but they still kept coming. She quickly holstered her daggers. "I need something for crowd control," Beverly muttered to herself, looking around the deck for her seastone whip. She didn't dare use her mirrors again for fear of collapsing from exhaustion. As she kicked a Pirate in the gut with a vicious front kick, causing the pirate to double over, she spotted the whip laying over by the aft railing.  Clemens dove for the whip, narrowly avoiding a hail of gunfire, and snatched it up in her right hand. 

"Well look at the bod on this one," a bald headed pirate declared as he approached her, looking Clemens up and down as if she were the main course of a particularly satisfying meal. His comrades behind him whistled and made cat calls at her. Clemens almost laughed, and here she thought that crazy monkey was bad enough. "Oooh and that hair. Captain needs a red head in his collection."   

Clemens flipped the Pirate the bird and noted the particularly giant cutlass he was wielding. "Well you know what they say, big cutlass, small d-!" The pirates roared, drowning out her clever retort, and charged her in a frenzy. Clemens swung her whip around the air in a blur of motion. In a flash the whip snapped around their necks (five of them in all) and bound the pirates tightly together. "FUCK IS THIS?!" they screamed, trying to free themselves. *"Whiplash!"* Clemens pulled the whip back with all of her might. The pirates spun around in the air like deranged tops, before landing headfirst to the deck with a violent thud. She could hear several necks snap. 

Clemens thumbed her nose at the downed pirates. "Why don't you add that to your collection?"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 6, 2010)

North Blue- 

The crew that has laid in waiting, The Black Coats, are about to make their move. No member is sure what it was that their captain had dug up on their island, but many men lost their lives. They had hoped, perhaps, with this they would finally be allowed freedom. Jason sat in his cabin, overlooking his treasure box. What was in side, why did he hide it away from the rest of the crew. An important item that needed to be secured at all costs.

"The time has come." He grins a bit, yes, he had waited for this moment for many a long day and night. The item in this chest would aid them... Now, they only needed someone to wield it. "Phase two..." Jason stands up and looks over at his wall, grinning madly. "The perfect target." He turned slowly, his coat tail flowing as he turns. Opening the door he smoothly walks out before slamming it. 

The force knocks loose a paper from the wall, it floats gently, swaying in from side to side as it falls neatly to the ground. The paper is a news article. "The rising of Akuma's son!?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 6, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Devil Kings*
> 
> The ship had docked and the five had gotten off. Dante turned around and scanned his crew, he had his crazed pyro first mate, his pet gargoyle, his cooking panda, and..."Who the hell are you?" he asks, eyeing Marie carefully.
> 
> ...



Kumori nods at his captain and charges forward. Three of the pirates come at him, with cutlasses and pistols. Kumori spins and suddenly his blade bursts on fire. The pirates leap back in surprise. Kumori grins underneath his mask, ?Are my flames too hot for you Firefang Pirates!?? The pirates growl in anger and charge him.

There bodies drop to the ground, only charred carcasses left. Kumori inhales the crispy, burnt human flesh and leans his head back to laugh. ?Firefang Pirates? Pathetic!? However, as Kumori is laughing, he sees something out of the corner of his eye. He barely manages to move out of the way, a blade nearly slicing his head off.

His attacker stands up, revealing himself to be a young boy. Kumori is surprised, mainly by the fact that he is just a kid. ?Tch, a kid? This won?t be fun at all!? Yangu, merely stares back at Kumori, with his emotionless eyes. ?Your blood will drip from my blade?? Yangu states, simply.

?What did you say brat!?? He brings his flaming sword, down, sending a wave of fire at Yangu. The fire hits, but Yangu is not there. There is only black, charred ground. ?He must?ve retreated...? Kumori mutters, his eyes scanning the buildings. ?Now I have to go find this brat!? Kumori stalks off in search of his prey?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> The ruins were surprisingly well-preserved, despite the fact that storms normally passed through this region. If Rek was correct in his hunch this place had once been a military watchpost, if the rusted bronze spearheads he found under some rocks were any indication. Any tell-tale signs of distinct architecture has since been worn away by the winds, and the stones used in its construction seems to have been quarried from a different location. It was almost impossible to find out who built this place and why, but if Rek had to spend the rest of the week finding out, he will.
> 
> He moved from point to point, carefully cleaning away dirt and debris with a small brush and putting markers on places he's already inspected. Aside from a few more arrow points and the remains of what might have been a siege weapon of some sort he didn't find anything important. Right now he was inside a hollow he found underneath a stone block that was split in half, kneeling before a mound of earth, chipping away the spoil above with a small pickaxe.
> 
> ...



Annie shook her head and stopped Rek in his tracks. She was already on her way to see him, and show Rek their new found infamy.  "Now hold your horses there fella. What's got your panties all in a twist?" she asked him, noticing the concern etched on his face. He looked like he had made a mad dash all the way down here from the ruins. 

Rek took a deep breath before speaking the way he had just came. "Tomb raiders," he muttered. "They tried to rob me, however I gave them the slip. We must leave immed-"

*CLICK!*

Annie drew the golden revolver holstered on the right side of her hip and spun the chambers around. "Naw, fella. You just run on back to the ship. I'll take care of these mooks who tried to rob you." 

Rek rolled his eyes and sighed. What an impertinent girl. Didn't she realize that _he_ was the one who gave the orders around here. "I have what I came for my dear Annie," gesturing towards his stuffed satchel. "There is simply no need to stay on this island any longer." 

"THERE THEY ARE!!!" a female voice yelled from the sky. *"SYRUP STORM!" *

Annie barely had enough time to look up and see the giant wave of golden brown syrup raining over their heads. She quickly pushed Rek out of the way while leaping backwards. The wave of syrup slammed into the ground where they had just been standing and sloshed all over in tiny waves. "The hell?" Annie exclaimed in surprise, back flipping to her feet. Some of the syrup splattered onto her leather boots and stuck like glue. 

A woman descended from the sky, riding atop the wave of syrup. She slid down the syrup wave as if it were a slide and leaped to the ground in front of Rek. "The Makaosu always get what they want you fool!" she snarled at Rek. "And here I was just about to change my mind and make you a job offer instead of killing you. I guess that is off the table now!"  

"Makaosu?" Annie muttered questioningly. 

"Kill the cowgirl Rodney!" she shouted. "I shall get the tablet!" 

As the woman blasted another wave of that crazy ass syrup towards Rek, Annie aimed at the woman's head. "Oh no you don't!" Before Annie could fire however, a man in a tan trenchcoat emerged out of the forest in a burst of speed and kicked her shooting hand upwards. *BANG! * Annie's shot flew high into the sky. "Dang it!" 

The man spun his right hand around and slashed at Annie's throat with a serrated trench knife. Annie blocked the man's wrist with her free hand and took aim at his face pointblank range. *BANG!* But the man ducked in a flash and came up under Annie, tackling her in the midsection. They both went sprawling to the ground, Annie on her back and this mook on top of her. He tried to stab Annie in the chest but she snapped a kick upwards, the heel of her boot connecting with his chin. Right on the button. Annie quickly rolled back to her feet and the man followed suit, rubbing his jaw. This guy was good, Annie realized, real good. She could still kick his ass though. The only thought that concerned her was whether Rek would be fine with that syrup slinging bitch.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral, Green cloak pirates*
> 
> He was breathing hard,there were so much marines"Why the hell you all always force me to use my powers?"he asked kinda annoyed, as his arm gets involved in red fire, his eyes shining, this was pretty funny"Red flame: Fire Dragon"throwing a punch to the air the fire was released as it took the form of a dragon, the difference wasn?t only the color of the flame, but this red dragon was bigger than the one made of blue flames, as it swept with the navy officers who were shouting in pain because of the dragon burning them.
> 
> Seconds later he sat on a body, actually the guys who was under him was still alive"Woah, there is one still breathing....hey guys!"he shouted smiling, something that he couldn?t be doing since all those poor marines were killed only by a mistake of him...the poor idiot ate his ice cream too fast"Do ya think this guy will pay for my ice cream?!"he asked to his new crew mates.



"Well, I'm pretty sure you could!" Rex smirks a little bit. "But he'd make the ice cream taste bad." With that, Rex sticks out his tongue and shows a sign of disgust all over his face. "Well, That's not very nice." Standing in what was left of the battle area... The dark servant of the holy order, the man of a thousand blades, the serpent who reigns over the sea... ".... are you doing that monologue?" Rex blinks looking over at the man. ".... I wasn't done yet." Jinto  let out a sigh and took off his hat, revealing his medium green hair, a small breeze rolled by and gently lifted a few of the locks, placing them back down atop his head as it died. 

"Oh... well.. I guess finish then." Jinto nodded and cleared his throat. The serpent who reigns over the sea... The man, The myth... the legened... Jin- "SURPRISE KICK!!!!" Rex leaps at Jinto, however the marine quickly sidesteps the attack, Rex misses his target and ends up crashing into a fruit stand. The wood shatters and an assortment of different fruits fly into the air. "You know it's not a surprise if you yell out "Surprise" Before you attack." Jinto prepared to turn to Rex when the pirate captain's fist connected with his back and sent him rolling forward across the ground.

"Thanks for the.... Rexvice..." Rex stood in a proud stance, his fist still extended, his hand smoking from the impact. "Please tell me this isn't your... thing..." Jinto shook his head and stood up. "Cause that'll really..." He opened up his hand, revealing a lighter. "Burn my breeches." Suddenly his hand ignites in flame. "And i thought i was bad."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Task Force Absolute Justice*
> 
> Ensign Masters sits in the ship, rubbing his temples. He knows that the last mission didn't go as planned but this is ridiculous. He is being partnered up with some nerd in a search for an explosive speedo...
> 
> ...



This so-called Pirate base was actually a large industrial platform formerly used by the World Government for deep ocean seastone mining. It had long since been abandoned after the deposits of seastone had run dry however. The current occupants were a Pirate crew that had made a big name for themselves in the area. They used the facility as a base of operations from which to plunder the nearby islands. 

The "Elite" Marine infiltration squad stealthily made their way into the base from the rear, staying hidden among the giant metal crates and rusted cranes. Pirates stationed atop high watch towers watched observantly but didn't see them. As they reached an open area with little cover, Amelia raised her arms skyward as in prayer. *"Cloud Curtain!"* she said in a low voice. Suddenly a light and wispy funnel of clouds erupted forth from her palms. The white mist slowly spread like a curtain over the various structures around the base. Within minutes the base grounds were blanketed in a white mist through which only vague shadows and forms could be seen. 

"This is where we separate. Make sure to radio when you find the weapon. Good luck,"  Hawthorne told the squad, the coke bottle lenses of his glasses starting to fog up due to the mist. 

Prince and Amelia quickly broke off from Hawthorne and Gabriel. "This is going to be so much fun. I have never been on a combat mission before!" Hawthorne told Gabriel excitedly while wiping the foggy lenses of his glasses with his wrinkled tie. Gabriel shot Hawthorne a _"Now you tell me this shit?"_ kind of look. He sighed and shook his head instead. The man was still a higher ranking officer, out of his gourd though he was. "Let's get this over with..." Gabriel muttered.  

Gabriel and Hawthorne made their way under the cover of the mist, past the watchmen (who were cursing the sudden change in weather). They reached the back door of a large factory like structure. The door was guarded by three Pirates brandishing sabers. Hawthorne quickly snuck a peek at them and smiled at Gabriel. "I have a plan in mind to deal with these brigands." Hawthorne said, and produced a pen and pad from his shirt pocket. He began to draw a complicated diagram. "Here is how we will-" Hawthorne stopped short and looked up from his half finished diagram. Gabriel was gone. Suddenly he heard a low pitched whistle from the door. Hawthorne looked around and saw Gabriel standing over the three downed guards, gripping his daggers tightly.  

"Or you could have just done that..." Hawthorne mumbled awkwardly, before following Gabriel through the door. 
_
With Prince and Amelia..._
Amelia finished choking out a guard and let him slump to the ground in a heap. She turned towards Prince who had just finished off two other Pirates with a quick slash of his Falchion. "Piece of cake sir," she said with a smirk.  

Prince nodded wordlessly at the rookie's perhaps misplaced confidence, a lit cigarette pressed between his lips. In his experience when things went this easy, the shit had a tendency to hit the fan very suddenly and without warning. This side of the factory was devoid of a visible door and he and Amelia searched around for an entry way. "This will do," Prince said, pointing towards a steam vent built into the wall. It was just large enough for a human being to crawl through. Prince ripped off the metal grating covering the vent and cast away his cigarette, before entering, closely followed by Amelia.   
_
Inside the factory..._
The large robotic arm was laid on a heavily reinforced steel table via a crane. There was already another matching arm on another table beside it. "Too bad we don't have the whole body..." a voice remarked from the shadows. "Can you get them operational Doc? I'd like to do a test run ASAP." 

"Oh yes, just give me a few minutes," another voice responded with a chuckle.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 7, 2010)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
_Long, long ago, there was an island known as Salakov that was ravaged by war. The island is completely barren and vacant, only populated by dead trees and grass. The Government deemed Salakov as "uninhabitable". Though, there was something unique to this desolate land. Gravity played a peculiar trick on this island. Directly underneath Salakov was a completely lively and mountainous region. No one ever found out about this because they never considered jumping off the side of the island to find out. Though, one man discovered this and made it the base of his operations..._

*Salakov Island*​On the flip side of Salakov Island, there was a very vacant land, save for many, many mountains. There were a few people walking about, but not many. The few that were seen walking headed for one of the many mountain present on the island. They appeared to press their hand against the mountain and a cave gradually began to open. They entered.

Deep within the mountains was the Makaosu Base. Hundreds upon hundreds of Armadas walked about. There was a particularly large mountain entrance that had the kanji, "Intelligance Branch" written on them. In another direction, there was a large mountain entitled, "The Wakusei". And a final mountain had the words "Galaxy" on them. This is the building where the Leader resides and meeting took place.

Deep within the Galaxy building in a very large, torch-lit room, a man sat at a table impatiently tapping his fingers on the table. A member of the intelligence branch sat at the table with the man as he tapped his fingers. The man (Who wore a lab coat) started to sweat a bit.

_"My lord, I'm sure they're almost here!"_ The man said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Somewhere in the Grand Line...*
> _Long, long ago, there was an island known as Salakov that was ravaged by war. The island is completely barren and vacant, only populated by dead trees and grass. The Government deemed Salakov as "uninhabitable". Though, there was something unique to this desolate land. Gravity played a peculiar trick on this island. Directly underneath Salakov was a completely lively and mountainous region. No one ever found out about this because they never considered jumping off the side of the island to find out. Though, one man discovered this and made it the base of his operations..._
> 
> *Salakov Island*​On the flip side of Salakov Island, there was a very vacant land, save for many, many mountains. There were a few people walking about, but not many. The few that were seen walking headed for one of the many mountain present on the island. They appeared to press their hand against the mountain and a cave gradually began to open. They entered.
> ...



Beatrix, Empress of Amazon Lily and the most beautiful woman in the world, (according to her at least) stood upon the golden scaled back of her serpentine dragon, her arms crossed and face set in a calm repose. The Dragon soared high above the clouds, the Grand Line thousands of feet beneath them. After crossing many miles, that by boat would take weeks to travel, eventually they reached Salakov Island, its spiraling mountains visible in the distance. 

*"Descend Raizen!"* Beatrix commanded. 

The golden dragon roared loudly, a booming and guttural sound that carried all the way to the island, before descending sharply through the clouds. Raizen came out of the clouds and flew over the island, casting a long snake like shadow across the land beneath them. It headed straight for the mountain marked _Galaxy_. Down below those that saw the dragon quavered in fear. This put a smile to Beatrix's face. All men should fear her. As Raizen swiftly came in for a landing in front of the mountain entrance, she saw a familiar Fishman standing and waiting, an impatient look on his face. 

Beatrix leaped off of Raizen and landed nimbly on the ground. She held out her right hand towards Raizen and spoke in a commanding voice: *"Retract Raizen!" * The dragon belched a bright blue flame and suddenly coiled up its massive golden scaled body into a tight ball, which began to shrink slowly in size. In a bright flash it morphed into a giant golden broadsword that flew into Beatrix's right hand. Flickers of blue flame ran up and down the golden blade. Beatrix swung the massive sword around in a flourish and strapped it to her back. As she walked past the towering Fishman he spoke to her. What an impudent little guppy, she thought to herself. 

"Welcome Venus. Lord Darver is waiting," Neptune said. 

Beatrix raised her right hand to Neptune with an offended expression."Silence Fishman. I wish not to be addressed by one who is so far beneath my station. Yes Darver is waiting...as he should. I am an Empress of divine beauty and strength. I come and go as I please!"  she exclaimed in a haughty tone. 

Neptune rolled his eyes as Venus entered, strutting cockily towards the meeting chamber. Beatrix made her way to the chamber doors and slammed them wide open, walking in as if she owned the entire mountain. Darver and some weak looking little man in a white lab coat were already seated. She walked to her seat into which was carved her symbol. Beatrix fixed Darver with a cold stare as she sat. He was the only man in the world whom she had an inkling of respect for, and that was only due to the immense power he wielded. She would kill the man though once she gained more power, just as she had eliminated the previous Empress of Amazon Lily before her. That snake bitch had it coming. 

"Darver you promised me an entire Blue for my nation to reign in. I see not the promise fulfilled!" she barked in a disrespectful tone. "I tire of this waiting game!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2010)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line....*

A black ship with the head of a wolf was arriving to the destined place, it only took half an hour to arrive to the Salakov Island, his activitys hasn´t been discovered yet, well probably Darver was the only one who Knows about what he has been doing recently.The ship was anchored at the harbor, then a door opened revealing a black haired guy with red eyes" Some of them are already here ...what a nuisance"the man said to himself as he started to walk, walking some steps he reached the door, only raising his hand as a greeting, he passed next to Neptune and entered, walking through a hall only being followed by the man who told him about the meeting"Wait for me here"Uranus ordered as he opened the doors.

There he saw Darver with a man, also Venus was there arguing about something that he couldn´t careless about, but he decided to interrupt"So why is the princess arguing for this time?"he asked looking at the three people there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Somewhere in the Grand Line....*
> 
> A black ship with the head of a wolf was arriving to the destined place, it only took half an hour to arrive to the Salakov Island, his activitys hasn´t been discovered yet, well probably Darver was the only one who Knows about what he has been doing recently.The ship was anchored at the harbor, then a door opened revealing a black haired guy with red eyes" Some of them are already here ...what a nuisance"the man said to himself as he started to walk, walking some steps he reached the door, only raising his hand as a greeting, he passed next to Neptune and entered, walking through a hall only being followed by the man who told him about the meeting"Wait for me here"Uranus ordered as he opened the doors.
> 
> There he saw Darver with a man, also Venus was there arguing about something that he couldn´t careless about, but he decided to interrupt"So why is the princess arguing for this time?"he asked looking at the three people there.



Venus stopped short and sniffed the air with a look of distaste. She slowly cocked her head at Uranus. What an ugly and foul smelling and unimportant man she thought to herself. He smelled like a dirty wolf. That's exactly what he was, a dirty, ugly, little wolf. 

"I knew I smelled something foul in the air. It is the doggy known as Uranus!" She pronounced the word Uranus slowly and deliberately, making it sound like _your anus_. It was on purpose of course. "I am no mere Princess you knave. You shall address me as Empress!" she declared in a fit. 

Venus simply couldn't stand such disrespect. If it weren't for Darver forbidding the Wakusei from fighting amongst themselves, she surely would've leaped across the table and castrated the dirty little wolf with her sword.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2010)

He rolled his eyes as the Empress Princess was insulting him deliberately, this woman was annoying...well all the eight Wakusei were annoying but Venus had something special, her cocky attitude together with her tendency to look down on others was what made him to start bothering her and also hate her a bit. Probably the two of them were thinking the same, if it wasn´t by the rule that they can´t fight between them probably Venus and him would be trying to kill each other right now.

"I love you too"he said with a sarcastic tone of voice, he wasn´t going to fall in her trap,"Also don´t expect any other kind of respect than the word 'princess' from me...you don´t deserve it at all"he said directly as a little and cocky smile appeared in his face.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 7, 2010)

"Darver you promised me an entire Blue for my nation to reign in. I see not the promise fulfilled!" she barked in a disrespectful tone. "I tire of this waiting game!" 

Darver's fingers came to an abrupt stop as the Empress of Amazon Lily and the Wakusei known as "Venus" barged into the room and embarked on her usual rant. This was nothing new to Darver or anyone in the room for that matter. They were well aware of her narcisstic behavior. Though, it was getting a bit old.

"Silence your haughty tongue, Venus. When my goal is fulfilled your wish shall be granted. Until then, you still owe your services to me." Darver answered back in a dark tone. It horrified the Intelligence Branch member and all the other Armada in the room how she could speak to Darver in such a manner.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 7, 2010)

A ship, completely, and crudely covered with metal plates, and sporting dark blue sails sailed towards Salakov island. Sasha sat lazily on the stairs of the deck, occasionally yawning and rubbing her eyes.

Two children, a boy and a girl, were the ones that seemed to be steering the ship. They were dressed in somewhat similar attire to Sasha, but both of their outfits were a darker red in color. They looked more or less human except for the fact that their teeth were quite pointed, like those of a shark, and their skin was a pale blue. Their black hair was each tied up in an odd way. The boy's had some his hair in the front tied up in a top-knot-like style, hanging just above his forehead. Whereas the girl's was tied in four pigtails that hung down in the back, where her hair seemed to be cut much shorter. It was apparent that the two of them were twins of some sort. 

"It's my turn now! I wanna steer it Girrin!" The girl shouted, trying to grab the wheel from the boy. "No Mirrin. I want it for another minute!" The boy shouted back, shoving the girl away with his foot.

"Girrin, Mirrin. Both of you shut up and just steer. I'm only letting you do this because you begged earlier. I'll come over and do it if you two don't stop shouting." Sasha said with a stern tone. She seemed to be getting impatient.

_*Salakov Island/Meeting Chamber*_

Sasha kicked the door open and walked into the room, accompanied by her two child underlings. Behind them were several Armada agents, hunched over and walking in an almost zombie-like manner. "Thanks for showing me here, gentlemen. You can go now." She waved her hand, as if dismissing something. The agents abruptly shook their heads and looked around the room.  "Wha...? Where am I. What?" The men caught sight of Darver, and quickly quivered in fear. "Oh, Miss Mercury used _that_ on us again. We apologize, my lord. We will leave." The men swiftly exited the chamber. Sasha walked over to her designated chair and sat down. Girrin and Mirrin meanwhile simply sat down in the corner. "Oi, I hope you have a good reason for waking me up, Darver. I've only gotten three days of sleep since my last mission."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> He rolled his eyes as the Empress Princess was insulting him deliberately, this woman was annoying...well all the eight Wakusei were annoying but Venus had something special, her cocky attitude together with her tendency to look down on others was what made him to start bothering her and also hate her a bit. Probably the two of them were thinking the same, if it wasn´t by the rule that they can´t fight between them probably Venus and him would be trying to kill each other right now.
> 
> "I love you too"he said with a sarcastic tone of voice, he wasn´t going to fall in her trap,"Also don´t expect any other kind of respect than the word 'princess' from me...you don´t deserve it at all"he said directly as a little and cocky smile appeared in his face.



Venus imagined herself leaping over the table and lopping Uranus's head off. She saw herself then feeding the doggy head to her Dragon Raizen. The image restrained her from actually doing so, and it brought a smile to her face. She would make the vision a reality soon enough. 

"Doggy do not speak to me as if you are my equal!" she commanded him. "In fact do not speak to me at all. You have yet to be housebroken it seems...but worry not. I shall be the one to beat the manners into your smelly hide when the time arrives!" 

Suddenly Darver spoke up and addressed her. "Silence your haughty tongue, Venus. When my goal is fulfilled your wish shall be granted. Until then, you still owe your services to me." Darver answered back in a dark tone.

Beatrix glared at Darver with rage filled eyes. For a brief second, but only a very brief second, her right hand almost wandered to the handle of her golden sword. It was a reflex after all and how she dealt with disrespectful underlings. However she stopped short and flopped into her seat instead. Venus crossed her arms, pouting as if she were a 12 year old girl who had just been denied a toy by her father. She was used to getting her way in all things. No one ever told her what to do, and she hated the feeling.  

"I will hold you to that promise..." she grumbled in a low voice at Darver, her golden eyes flickering with bad intentions. As Mercury entered she remained silent, fantasizing about using Darver's skull as a soup bowl.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Makaosu Meeting Room, Pluto*



_"Tsk, tsk. How naughty the Empress is."_ His red eye's gleamed in the black corner of the meeting room. Out, walked the white specter known as Pluto or the more notorious Django, "The Dragon Slayer". His bony jaw moved as he continued to talk, _"Good morning, Darver." _politely nodding he steeped forward to an vacant chair, pulling it out slowly. Tossing up the back end of his suit he sat down in the chair. Nodding to Uranus, Mercury and Venus, Pluto grabbed hold of his bass Guitar. Brushing his hand against the strings, making a dreary melody that fit the rooms decor perfectly. His blood red eyes glazed upon Uranus. _"Well this is a meeting. How bout we quietly wait for the others and not cause problems?"_ He then looked down at the Empress as his mask made a bony smile. _Or...do however you wish. But take account, of our generous leader's feelings before hand._ Spinning the chair the opposite way, he strummed his bass a few more times. _"Good morning, Mercury. I hope you slept well."_


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 7, 2010)

PervySageSensei said:


> *The Makaosu Meeting Room, Pluto*
> 
> 
> 
> _"Tsk, tsk. How naughty the Empress is."_ His red eye's gleamed in the black corner of the meeting room. Out, walked the white specter known as Pluto or the more notorious Django, "The Dragon Slayer". His bony jaw moved as he continued to talk, _"Good morning, Darver." _politely nodding he steeped forward to an vacant chair, pulling it out slowly. Tossing up the back end of his suit he sat down in the chair. Nodding to Uranus, Mercury and Venus, Pluto grabbed hold of his bass Guitar. Brushing his hand against the strings, making a dreary melody that fit the rooms decor perfectly. His blood red eyes glazed upon Uranus. _"Well this is a meeting. How bout we quietly wait for the others and not cause problems?"_ He then looked down at the Empress as his mask made a bony smile. _Or...do however you wish. But take account, of our generous leader's feelings before hand._ Spinning the chair the opposite way, he strummed his bass a few more times. _"Good morning, Mercury. I hope you slept well."_



Sasha sighed and leaned back in her chair. She watched the argument play out between Venus and Uranus. Part of her hoped they'd actually start fighting. The thought of watching them kill each other sounded rather fun. She then turned and saw Pluto enter the room and take his seat. 

_"Good morning, Mercury. I hope you slept well."_ Sasha nodded. "Hello, Pluto. I'm glad you're here now. It's nice to have someone with actual class at this meeting." She smiled, as her eyes moved over to Beatrix. "Ironic, considering we have a so-called empress in the room."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

*With Neptune...*
The towering Fishman entered the chamber and quietly took his seat, his face set in a stone like grimace. All of this useless banter gave him a headache. So much talk but so little action always annoyed him. He didn't particularly like or dislike anyone in this room filled with schemers, haughty princesses, and psychopaths. All he was certain of was his loyalty for Darver, the man who had saved his life long ago, and he would certainly kill anyone in this room if Darver told him to so. 

He agreed with Pluto, they should all wait quietly for the remaining stragglers. Neptune was eager to hear what Darver had to say. He hoped dearly that it would include making the World Government pay for their war crimes. Many of Neptune's brother's and sisters even now were still being hunted by slavers and sold on the open market like so much cattle.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2010)

*Uranus*

He stretched his body, man being near of these people was really tiring, moving ahand as if nothing were happening "Yeah yeah...as if you could do that"he answered to Venus and then heard at Pluto, probably from the 8 remaining Wakusei he was who annoys him the less"Okay I´m not fighting anymore"he said and took his seat. Watching how Mercury and Pluto started to talk, he doesn´t care about them so tried to talk with Darver.

"Hey...Do we still need more money?"he asked, to reach any kind of goal an organization needs money and power and he should be the one in charge of the money"I could continue to collect the money that we provided to some small corrupt bastards"he said, his red eyes full of greed as a little smile appeared in his face, the man he killed today was one of those "little bastards"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 7, 2010)

Somewhere on the Maokoso Base-

A white haired man in a black suit walked down a hallway. A faint dripping sound followed him as he went. The lower rungs of the organization all looked away from him as he walked the hall. The agent only known as Jupiter, something was wrong with him, he didn't seem to function on the same level as a normal human. Death was a  joke to him, he mocked those who feared it by presenting it to them. In his hand was the head of his previous target, a marine captain by the name of "Diamond Hand Bryan."  

He was in charge of some kind of weapon, Jupiter didn't bother to really ask. He was given the mission of capturing the marine for interrogation. But Jupiter had this problem... Who needs the body when all the information you need is in the head? 

The lower agents gulped as he walked by, most of them not wanting to tell him he should re-consider presenting the head to Darver... As he reached the door, one of them guards gulped. "Jupiter... sir.... you... you really should reconsider this... Darver-sama... He, he wont like this..." The guard was timid, but Jupiter smiled at him. "Oh...? Is that so....?" He raised his free hand and placed it on the guards head. "Well then, Thank you." 


BOOOOOOOOOOM! The doors of the meeting room flew off the hinges, over the other agents and out some windows. The footsoldier's body landed on the table, his chest torn open. "Oh my... did i knock too hard?" Jupiter blinked and held up a bloody finger to his lip. "My, my.... I'm sorry..."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 7, 2010)

*Pluto*

Strumming his bass a few more times he continued, _"How right you are, miss Mercury."_ Django could hear the hard foot steps from outside the door, some slight commotion outside about something or other. Then the doors exploded and crashed outside the window. Rotating his chair around he looked at the foot solders torn open chest. _"Hmm his heart's still beating but it seems that he's brain dead. I must say, I give that a 10 out of 10. Good show, Jupiter...anyone up for pancakes before the meeting starts?"_ only mentioning this since he hasn't even ate breakfast as of yet. He was out on a mission all night long so he couldn't squeeze it in his schedule. Looking around he mentioned,_"Only, what...6 of the '8' are present. So why not, we can squeeze it in."_ making a bony smile he practically flicked the blood splotch of his arm and onto the white lab coat of the attending scientist. _"A souvenir."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> _"Good morning, Mercury. I hope you slept well."_ Sasha nodded. "Hello, Pluto. I'm glad you're here now. It's nice to have someone with actual class at this meeting." She smiled, as her eyes moved over to Beatrix. "Ironic, considering we have a so-called empress in the room."


Beatrix narrowed her eyes at the masked buffoon known as Pluto. He was nothing more then Darver's glorified court jester as far as she was concerned, thrumming his guitar behind that stupid mask. His very sight was an affront to her but she ignored him. He also made her uncomfortable which doubly increased her dislike of him. Such an insane man was not worth keeping around, even as breeding stock.   

As Mercury addressed her, Venus scoffed with derision. As the only other woman in this room, Mercury should have bowed down before Venus and kissed her hand, proclaiming how beautiful and glorious she was. However Mercury didn't say something like, _"Oh Beatrix-sama you are simply the most divine being on the planet, and truly above all others my Empress!" _ No, instead she opened her fat trap and made a snide little comment. 

"Oh my goodness. What was that uncouth and knavish sounding voice?" she wondered aloud, looking around the room as if she didn't see the whore known as Mercury. Besides all men in existence, women who willingly lived in the world of men, were the second most despised by the Amazons. When the proud Kuja warriors conquered the world, all these so called women would be cast aside and made into slaves. Such women would not last a day among the proud Kuja tribe of Amazon Lily. 

"Could it be a pipsqueak speaking, or mayhap it is a sleepy little mouse? A tiny plump mouse for me to squash under my boot heel!" Venus slammed her left boot into the floor for emphasis, before regarding Mercury the way one does a disgusting cockroach. "I am simply parched from my journey. Be a good little girl and fetch me something to drink you wastrel. Your Empress commands it!" 

Suddenly the doors flew off their hinges and flew over the heads of all assembled within. Beatrix grunted with disgust as she eyed the dismembered body on the table. 

"Foul brute," she grumbled.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 7, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Foul brute," she grumbled.



"Now now." Jupiter entered the room and made way towards Venus. "That isn't very kind." He looked down at the disembodied head in his hand. "Was it Captain?" He asks the head, then lifting it up to her eye level began to move the lips. "No it wasn't Jupiter, She should apologize." His own lips barely moved as he said it, a surprisingly good ventriloquist. "There, you see. Now i would say you were sorry, my friend the  marine captain here even agreed with me." 

Making way towards his chair, the blood still dripping from the head formed a trail. SPLAT! The head drops onto the table, sending blood in all directions and forming a splatter. "Anyone else up for some head games? Maybe a few brain teasers? Or tongue twisters?" He looked down at the head. "What do you think captain?" "Yes, i think it would be quite fun!" Jupiter moved the lips once more. "Well then, The captain has spoken." Jupiter leaned back in the chair, placing his feet a top the head. "So, what is this meeting about anyway?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2010)

*Uranus*

He was explaining Darver about this money stuff, when the doors of the meeting room opened abruptly, destroying part of the room exactly the doors and windows"Hey Jupiter, Do you know How much money will cost your little jokes?"Dreyar asked annoyed, an unnecessary waste of money only because the guy was mad,"Also you shouldn´t litter the table with this kind of trash, we will put our hands on it"Uranus said taking the dead man and throwing him to some armadas"Get rid of this thing, it´s annoying...at least we have saved a salary for the organization"he said and grinned.

He remembered that he was there for the meeting"Thinking about it Darver...Why is the 'happy family' and the Princess reunited here?"Chase asked, saying the words "happy family" with a sarcastic tone and of course excluded Venus from it.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Nov 7, 2010)

*Axel B. Thorne*

The pirate captain looked down at him. "Goodbye" he said nonchalantly, and threw him over the edge of the ship.
"Fucking bastard!" he shouted at the pirate as he plummeted towards the water. Axel was very calm as he fell, the reason was that he was actually a very good swimmer. He had improved a lot since he was young. As he neared the white frothy surface he moved into a diving position with his arms outstretched towards the waves and held his breath. *SPLASH!*

As he surfaced he looked up at the huge boat moving away from him and the faces peering down at him. He gave them the finger. "I'll be seeing you again!" he shouted at the captain of the ship as he pointed at him. He started swimming towards the shore, a little while up from the docks as the marines would still be after him.
                                                       ***

_"That was close"_ he thought to himself as he opened the door to his house. The sun had set and the house was pitch black. He lit a single candle and headed to his room to gather his thing. "I'll have to hurry up and leave this island, but where the hell will I go?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Makaosu meeting...*
Venus rapped the table with her right hand knuckles and whistled. Suddenly the giant golden broadsword propped against her chair emitted a low growl. She gestured casually at the bloody body of the Makaosu foot soldier laying on the table. 

*"Breakfast Raizen!"*

Two reptilian eyes as black as coal popped open across the flat of the golden blade and looked about the room curiously. As it laid eyes on the bloody corpse suddenly a long flaming red tongue flew out of the blade and latched itself around the body. In a flash the body flew backwards into a large maw that had opened across the blade. The forked tongue then licked up the splatter pools of blood on the table and floor. The sounds of bones crunching could be heard as the dragon enjoyed it's snack. It also hungrily eyed the severed head that Jupiter was using to prop his feet with. 

"Leave the brute's friend alone!" she commanded. Raizen grunted as if displeased but obediently closed its eyes and went back to sleep, becoming just a golden sword again.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 7, 2010)

_*Makaosu Meeting Chamber*_

Sasha ignored Beatrix's comments completely, casually yawning and laying back in her seat."Whatever, bitch. Pluto, do me a favor and wake me when the rest arrive." She then closed her eyes for a short nap.

As the body was thrown into the room, destroying the doorway, Girrin and Mirrin stared in fascination at the corpse now laying on the table. Meanwhile, Sasha was not awaken at all by the commotion, and continued to sleep through it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 7, 2010)

*The Makaosu Meeting...*

Tension, arguing, and dragon feedings were all soon interrupted as a loud crash came from the ceiling. A pillar of flames stretched from the hole in the roof down to the chair with the symbol of saturn engraved into it.  

As the flames cleared it revealed to all the heavily armored agent Saturn, leaning back in his chair with his arms crossed, "Last to arrive it looks like...Good, that means we can get down to business and I won't have to see any of your faces longer than required..."

He rolled his eyes and focused up at the hole in the roof that he had made. He couldn't stand any of the other agents...Though there were few people in the world that he could stand, each of them had their own special way of ticking him off. Usually after meetings like these he would have to release his frustration on a few innocent islands...If only Darver didn't have that damn rule against fighting he would burn these weaklings to a crisp...


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 7, 2010)

Mars closed his eyes as he walked, accompanied by the pair of Armadas. He was focusing on his hearing, and all he did hear were bangs, crashes, and explosions."Some things never change," he muttered to himself. It didn't take the trio long to arrive at the meeting room. Mars glanced around sardonically at the destruction; 'Pure Chaos' was indeed a fitting name for this group. "Mars reporting," he said, inclining his head towards Darver. Each of the agents appeared rather displeased - probably another argument, or arguments, had occurred.

As someone who was practically raised in the dojo, Evan was well accustomed to the discipline and politeness displayed by the martial artists there, and therefore held rather little respect for these ragtag bunch of cutthroats. Of course, Mars didn't consciously realise this - he preferred to suppress all thoughts and memories of the time back then. Instead, all he knew was that this group was pretty good at irritating him. Mars looked at Darver in his annoyance, as though to say, 'why do you hire this unprofessional bunch anyway?'

He had arrived just a few moments after Saturn, and caught what Saturn had said. "Nah, I'm the last to arrive," Mars said. Saturn had probably just forgotten he even existed, such was his arrogance. The weaponmaster then duly took his seat. "Well, it looks like everyone was waiting for me, sorry for that," he said, although he wasn't actually sorry. He figured he'd be professional, even if no one else would.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Nov 8, 2010)

*Axel B. Thorne, a great way from Saisho Island, possibly not in south blue*

Axel awoke to find the makeshift raft has landed on a beach. He looked around the surroundings; he couldn't see anything familiar. _I'll try and find a village somewhere, then I'll know where I am_ he thought to himself. His stomach gave a mighty rumble and he landed a hand on it, probably an attempt to stop the loud roar. The food he had packed had ran out, and he was just about running on empty. He headed towards the mainland, having no clue where he was or what day it was for that matter. _I hope I don't run into any marines_ he thought _It might turn out badly for them... that's if I can get some food_ and he trudged up the beach, the soft sand making it difficult to keep up an even stride.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 8, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie shook her head and stopped Rek in his tracks. She was already on her way to see him, and show Rek their new found infamy.  "Now hold your horses there fella. What's got your panties all in a twist?" she asked him, noticing the concern etched on his face. He looked like he had made a mad dash all the way down here from the ruins.
> 
> Rek took a deep breath before speaking the way he had just came. "Tomb raiders," he muttered. "They tried to rob me, however I gave them the slip. We must leave immed-"
> 
> ...



When Rek hired Annie he had presumed her to be perfectly capable of fighting battles against multiple enemies by herself. Ever since he had her on his payroll though this wasn't really the case. It was more like her shooting as much people as possible and then running away with him being dragged by the right leg when they were ducking for cover.

And she had to give him the devil fruit user to fight. She was most definitely a devil fruit user, as more often than not devil fruit users had a tendency to yell at the top of their lungs some fancy move that could kill you in seconds. 

The scholar's shower of syrupy liquid narrowly missed Rek, splashing harmlessly on the floorboards behind him. A couple of drops splashed on his head though, and in a messing up several strands of his (expensively shampooed) hair. Her power seemed harmless enough, but lots of devil fruit powers look harmless on paper. 

"I don't suppose we can talk this over some delightful muffins?" Rek asked as he steadily took out a knife from his pocket. He had forgotten his cane in the cabin, and there was definitely no time to get it. 

"Now why don't you make this easier for yourself and give us the tablet! I promise you'll die quickly!" The rather violent lady threatened. She curled 3 of her fingers and aimed her pointer at Rek's direction, like a pistol. "SYRUP SHELL" A glob of syrup flew towards Rek and hit him in the shoulder, the force enough to nearly take him off his feet. 

"I'll take that as a no, then." He ran towards the nearest cover he saw, which as it turns out is the space where Annie and the ugly thug was fighting. It worked, partially, but it only prompted the scholar to try harder.

"SYRUP STORM!" More syrup was flung towards Rek, but thanks to his cover he managed to escape most of the attack. Enough syrup though still landed on his body to cover most of his coat.

When it seemed like she'd stop flinging syrup, Rek tried to run away, leaving Annie to face both combatants. It was what she was paid to do anyway. Like always his efforts to escape were in vain as it turns out; The syrup the scholar flung at her was beginning to dry up. After only running a few feet away his footsteps began to slow, until he came to a stop with his feet literally planted on the ground, his hat stuck on his head, and right arm bent upwards, tablet still in hand. The scholar smirked, and closed in on Rek.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 8, 2010)

koguryo said:


> *Chunhi and Alex*
> 
> Chunhi looked around, _'This has got to be the strangest day in my life.  First that one bastard destroys my Mom's bar, I become a Pirate, steal from that one guy.........I wonder where that guy is, and then this guy wants to know where to get pancakes and ice cream.  What is this world coming to?'_
> 
> ...



*Pattaya - GS Marines
"East Blue"*​
Looking at the odd pair Pattaya's eyebrow stayed up.

"You don't say?"

And although he didn't bring his trusting sledgehammer with him for intimidation, the black haired Marine smiled. His hands slowly raised up, assuming a muay thai stance. That loud store owner didn't help their situation either, and they were so close to get by him.

"I'm sorry, but we'll have to confirm that, at the local Marine base, you don't mind do you?"

Those two shouldn't play poker, as their expressions suggested they weren't going to come peacefully. Pattaya could hear the guy (Alex) say about loading up the stuff onto the ship. The Marines smile remained, as he dashed forward releasing a fast high kick to Alex's head aiming to knock him out in one shot. Pattaya wasn't really aware who the Green Cloaks were, but neither were they when it came to him. And when it came to that initial contact Pattaya spoke in a quiet tone.

"Nice to meet you, I'm Pattaya of the Marines."



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Devil Kings*
> 
> The ship had docked and the five had gotten off. Dante turned around and scanned his crew, he had his crazed pyro first mate, his pet gargoyle, his cooking panda, and..."Who the hell are you?" he asks, eyeing Marie carefully.
> 
> ...



*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"North Blue"*​
Up until now Semmy enjoyed this place, well the view and scenery this place offered, not the smell. This place smelled worse then most placed he'd been to. One could argue, but an animal had a different understanding of what was good and what was bad, so burning this shit hole to the ground like their boss ordered seemed like the natural thing to do.

"*I'll take the fat bald one.*"

It was the only thing the panda said as the intial staredown between the two crews. Yoi, his opponent of the Fire Fang pirates, however didn't like that one bit.

"Who do you call fat? Fur-ball?"

"*I apologize, I guess you didn't know you was fat and bald and ugly??? I apologize for my bad manners.*"

The fat human raised an eyebrow, usually he could let stuff slide, but something about this animal just annoyed him. Maybe he hated all pandas, or was it just this one. Semmy looked to the side, and Dante's red eyes for a second looked at the panda, reminding him to kill him opponent.

"*Hep!*"

The animal yelled out launching itself into Yoi, who assumed a sumo like stance and tried to catch the incoming animal. However the weight difference was too much and he got pushed back several feet. He couldn't get a good grip on the animal, and Semmy on the other hand had a perfect grip on him, sinking his sharp paws into the man's skin.

"Damn it! Take this!"

Yoi yelled out, launching an elbox strike to Semmy's head, and landing it, only to see that it looked like it had no effect. Semmy in return smiled pushing his arms around the mans body, into a body lock and lifting him up into a bear hug.

"*Sorry but you gotta go...*"

Squeezing like crazy the panda aimed to take out the Fire Fang pirate, by literally pushing all air our of him, but this battle was "*The fat man against the banging panda!*" and it wouldn't be over in just mere seconds...


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 8, 2010)

Gaja said:


> Looking at the odd pair Pattaya's eyebrow stayed up.
> 
> "You don't say?"
> 
> ...



Alex-
Alex flipped backward as he was hit to reduce the damage, as he landed on his feet, drawing his blade mid flip, he pointed the weapon at Pattaya. "Chunhii, Get the supplies to the ship." Alex eyes were cold, he could tell Pattaya wouldn't let him get through easily. "What about you?" Chunhii asks. "I'm going to be taking out the trash." With that Alex charged forward, raising his blade into the air. "Here we go..." He used all his might to swing the massive blade downward.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 8, 2010)

*The Makaosu Meeting...*

Yawning Loudly, Django spun around in his chair and strapped his bass to his back. Soon as agent Mars took his seat Django started to talk. _"Good, good. Everyone's here. Um, Wake up miss Mercury...Now that we've destroyed this room to an incomplete meeting hall were there is whatsoever, no privacy because, of our more brutish characters in this rag tag group, consisted mostly of super humans. I suggest we just find another room to conduct our business. Since some of us don't know how to properly open a door...or it really doesn't matter anymore."_ Gripping his mas he slid it off, revealing his true face. His voice seemed much deeper and more refined from how he was talking earlier. The slight breeze coming from the new over head sky light, slightly brushed past his black hair. _"Well. Lets talk business, shall we?"_ Unbuttoning his suit he sat up straight as he looked over all the members then to Darver.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 8, 2010)

Chapter One: Hunting for the Phirey Rose.(rose phonix hunt)

Arc: Finding or Discovery

Part: Q2

The endless feel to the oceans made the little boat drift from place to place a very long and draining thing. luckily Roi was prepaired fro the long journies. 

Roi opened his food storage, a pack of froze fried chicken was all that was left. He puled it out and then looked inside for a patty count. _7...on now, two later._

"I'm going to starve." His boat caught a wind, his eyes staired at the small insignificant sail that started to puch his boat out with the motor to help.

"HA hahahah." Roi pulled out a patty and chewed the frozen quality of the food. He put the rest away and took a match out. he lit it and held the match under the patty. the frozen food decrystalized in less than a moment could count. _My freeze needs power._

He bit the chicken that was cooked but then frozen but then thawed. He liked juicy fatted meat with glazing oils bathed around it while it cooked. The tiger tiger fruit had some taste bud pirks.

He took out his map, compas, and watch. _ lets see, configuring that i've been out here for two days and three nights, with an hour to spare, with my compas turing north promtting my location and direction....I'm in the East Blue._ His motor died out behind him.  He sprinted to see what was wrong. It simply ran out of fuel.

"that's nice." _Man no food no fuel. WATER!_ He opened his mini fridge and found plenty of water left inside. The one thing he had. _ At least that isn't a problem._ He sat on a chair that was placed on the deck to where he could see everything on the horrizon. 

"I need to land soon, supplies and possibly a crew to join. Roi leaned forward and began to drift into a light sleep.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 8, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Alex-
> Alex flipped backward as he was hit to reduce the damage, as he landed on his feet, drawing his blade mid flip, he pointed the weapon at Pattaya. "Chunhii, Get the supplies to the ship." Alex eyes were cold, he could tell Pattaya wouldn't let him get through easily. "What about you?" Chunhii asks. "I'm going to be taking out the trash." With that Alex charged forward, raising his blade into the air. "Here we go..." He used all his might to swing the massive blade downward.



*Pattaya
"East Blue"*​
Damn it, a sword fighter... Pattaya hated those. Although Muay Thai was used as a martial art to combat armed users in the beginning Pattaya enjoyed it more by exchanging blows with unarmed opponents. That Alex would go for a downward strike the Marine knew, but he had no intentions on using his devil fruit here. Growing so much hair just couldn't be healthy for your body.

"Hop."

He "said" making a jump to the side, obviously giving the pirate a chance to make a run for it. It wasn't that he a dirty fighter or anything, but maybe this guy was an idiot and he could just KO him from behind. But as the blade smashed into the stone floor Pattaya looked at his opponent. He had a good look in his eyes, and that always meant that this wouldn't be a quick one.

"Damn you for making me do this."

A hand was on his hip, as he looked at his opponent. A smile on his face that looked almost sinister. White hair began to grow out of his body as two horns could be seen on his head. Growing in height as well Pattaya grew a wolf like face as he looked at the pirate.

"Ready?"

This zoan type was a Carnivore Goat from the Calm belt, Rusukaina was the island, but Pattaya couldn't be bothered to remember it. So standing there Pattaya kinda hoped this guy would get scared and just run away, let some other marine take care of him while he gets some ice cream.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 8, 2010)

*Makaosu Meeting*
The Nine Wakusei finally arrived, each in their own unique manner. No one really said anything as this was normal procedure for these hooligans. The man wearing the lab coat next to Darver looked rather weary as all of the Elite Agents gathered into the room. This wasn't the first time he witnessed the gathering of all nine, but the way they reacted towards one another was the horrific part. He shivered a bit as he gazd around the room.

Darver, on the other hand, simply kept a solemn look upon his face. He never showed any emotions. Emotions could possibly influence his powers and no one in the room wanted that. The Makaosu Leader opened his eyes and scanned the room, eyeing each of his agents. He didn't pay any attention to the wanton damage that they caused. It was only a mountain, things could be rebuilt. He was only focused on getting his point across in the meeting as quick as possible and sending all of them back out to accomplish their missions.

"Welcome, Wakusei. I'm not going to waste any more time now. Diego, let's get started." Darver said as he looked over towards the man in the lab coat.

_"Oh, uhmmmmmm, yes sir!"_ The lab coat wearing man said as he scrammbled to get out of his seat holding a file full of papers that fell out in an untimely fashion. The man had a receeding hair-line with grayish hair. He had large spectacles and a very slouchy stance. He was so nervous that he was trembling before everyone in the room. This was obviously his first time presenting such information before the crazed group.

_"H-h-hi e-e-eeveryone. I'm Diego, from the Intelligence Branch which is right across from here it usually takes me about 10 minutes to walk from here to there and it's not too bad of a walk you know if the weather isn't too bad but I'm kinda new here so I'm just trying to talk about a few things I'm 23 and I joined the Makaosu because I don't really like the World Government and you guys are really cool and powerful and I think Darver is an awesome leader an-"_

"Diego," Darver spoke in a threatning tone.

_"Forgive me, my lord!"_ Diego said. In a fit of terror he flinched with enough vigor to give himself a heart attack. _"Bring it in please!"_

Two Armadas walked into the room holding a giant scroll. They threw the scroll on the table and unfurled it. The scroll revealed the blueprints of a giant (and I mean GIANT) battleship. The mast was a giant propeller with many other propellers on the sides of the ship. The ship was outfitted with over two-hundred cannons. The cannon balls were said to contain a special type of "ash" that would amplify their explosive power.

_"What you are looking at here is what we refer to as the "Sun"._ Diego's entire composture changed. He was no longer nervous and figety; he was now a confident and proud man. _"This is what we hope to build, a replica of what we think one of the ancient weapons will perform like. If everything goes according to our calculations, the "Sun" will be able to completely annihilate an island in ten minutes!"_

"This is where you, the Wakusei, come in. We will need money and materials to build this machine. You will each break off into pairs and recover the necessary items for it. Some of you will gather money, others will gather materials."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 8, 2010)

The two looked at each other, eyeing the other to see who would move first. Jinto?s burning hand waiting in anticipation. ?So, Is it my turn?? Rex asked.  ?I would suppose so.? Jinto smirked just a little bit. ?Good, cause I was getting tired of holding back!?  Jinto?s eyes widened a little. ?Holding Back?? He questioned. With a smirk Rex reaches over for one of the fruit cart wheels. ?Let?s do this!?Throwing the wheel towards Jinto, the marine merely punches it with his flaming hand. "Very good now how about we.... Where did he go...?" 



Jinto looked around but Rex had vanished. "Hello? Hello!?" Jinto rubbed the back of his head and removed the flame from his hand. "Don't tell me..." 





Else where-


"VICTORY IS MINE!" Rex shouts, rushing towards his boat, he had flee'd the battle and instead chose to get the hell off the island. "I hope the rest of the crew catches on and gets to the boat, cause that would suck if i was alone!"




Back with Jinto-


"Damn, can't just let him get away." He reached into his jacket and removed a strange coiled up device. "Wake up, it's time to go!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral*

He saw the little fight Rex had against a marine officer, though he frowned as he saw Jinto´s hand involved in fire, now there was one more guy with fire powers, think he had heard that there was only one fruit with the same powers"/That should be another thing/"he thought and kept watching the battle, what was more like a normal street fight but with more power being used.Rex´s fighting skills looked cool, ral smiled, this crew seemed to be the best crew he could ever find.

Throwing a wheel towards Jinto, the marine merely punched it with his flaming hand.Ral expected something more, but then he became as confused as Jinto, where the hell did the captain go?"Oh damn, he escaped!!"he said and started to run to his left, destroying the walls of every house that gets in his way, he was still looking for Rex,"Damn, I don´t even know how the hell the ship looks like!!"he said leaving a house through the wall as some scared people were looking at the stranger who just destroyed their wall"Oh yeah, the harbor!"He said and started to run towards the harbor, if Rex went to the ship, they should be there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2010)

*Makaosu Meeting...Uranus*

He saw at the guy wearing the lab coat, he was ignoring him...no he hasn´t even noticed his presence at all until Darver mentioned his name, looking at him he was something like a loser and even more, he talks a lot about insignificant matters"/why is he here?/"he thought as the guy ordered to bring something into the room, it was a giant scroll. Dreyar just crossed his fingers,hoping that it wasn´t an invoice, yeah something stupid for someone as serious as him, but his love for the money was just too strong.

Soon he realized that it was a scroll and watching carefully at the blueprints of a giant battleship. The mast was a giant propeller with many other propellers on the sides of the ship. The ship was outfitted with over two-hundred cannons. The cannon balls were said to contain a special type of "ash" that would amplify their explosive power. that was what he saw. Instantly payed attention to Diego´s explanation, the guy looked like a professional right there, probably he wasn´t a loser after all.

After that he heard Darver saying something about making team with anyone of the other 8"Ugh...i don´t want to team up with this scum...but if it´s for the money I can endure it, i will gather money"He said to Darver, he only hoped not to be matched with the most annoying person of the group at least for him.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 8, 2010)

Sasha opened her eyes when Pluto addressed her. She sat straight up, and looked around the room, seeing all the other members now present. She payed little to no attention to the lab guy yapping away about his day or whatever. He was an idiot anyway. She simply looked down at the table, and had her elbows resting on it. She let out a yawn as a couple other men brought in some sort of map or something. 

Eyeing the blueprints of the battleship, she lifte an eyebrow. The design was actually rather interesting. It certainly looked like something capable of mass destruction. She let out a sigh at the mention of teaming up with other members. _"Oh, great. Not only am I not gonna get any sleep this week, I'm gonna have to babysit one of these morons." _ She thought quietly to herself.

She then turned back to Darver. "Umm, sir. You already know this of course, but you currently have me working on a mission. I'm still working on retrieving the other Shell Androids. My Devil Fruit makes it really easy to gain information about their locations. I've already collected three of them in the last two weeks. However, am I to understand that this mission will be put on hold while we achieve funds and matrial for this current mission?"

Darver was perhaps the only other living being on the planet she was never sarcastic or indirect with. He was also one of the only beings completely immune to her mental abilities and hypnosis, due to his thick, almost suffocating aura. His thoughts and motivations were still very much clouded to her. It was very rare to see her generally serious when talking with someone else. "Orwon, the guy Tiki had sent to guard my place in Teardrop Valley, caught wind of the location of #10. He said he'd be going after it, once he got Tiki's permission of course. I suppose I could leave that one to him then." She smiled, looking back down at the table. "I have to admit, from what I saw of the Shells I collected so far...this Dr. Volk must have been something beyond even a genius if he really made these things."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2010)

*The Makaosu Meeting...*
Venus scoffed at Darver's impudence. The nerve of this man, to think that he could just partner _her_, a glorious Empress of beauty beyond compare, with one of these rabble. Well it was just madness. Until now Darver had mostly left Venus to her own devices, calling on her services but once in a while. 

The young Empress looked about the chamber, glancing at the other Wakusei with profound disgust. None of them were even worthy of washing her divine feet (beyond being "The Worlds Most Beautiful Woman" Venus was also of the opinion that she had the world's most beautiful toes as well) let alone being her partner. However she had to admit that she found Darver's plan intriguing. A weapon with the power to totally destroy an island would cause the World Government to collapse into chaos. In her mind she also saw such a weapon falling under her control after she swiftly separated Darver's head from the rest of his body. That would come later of course. For now Venus would hold up her end of the bargain. 

Venus cast her royal gaze upon Darver and spoke up in a haughty tone. "Darver I am an Empress of divine beauty and power. How dare you assume that any of these swine are my equal?" She then pointed towards each of the other Wakusei sitting at the table. "If I am to be joined with one of these...these knaves, then I demand that you place them as my subordinate!"  

Venus crossed her arms and put on the same pouting expression as before, like a teenage girl throwing a fit after being grounded by her parents. 

*Water 7...*
It was election day in Water 7. The narrows streets were filled with a raucous cheering crowd. Even the canals were clogged with citizens riding upon Yagara Bulls, blowing horns and celebrating. They all joined in and began chanting in unison, a loud chorus of voices that carried well past the city walls.  

*"FOUR MORE YEARS! FOUR MORE YEARS! FOUR MORE YEARS!" *

Suddenly a figure appeared from atop the high water fountain of the city. The crowd erupted into booming applause as they beheld the figure. *"FROKO! FROKO! FROKO! FROKO!"* they chanted. The figure took a flying leap off the fountain and soared through the air, casually landing on a giant stage that had been erected in the town square. Everything about this man implied elegance and power. From the way he dressed even to the way he moved. The crowd loved him and he loved the crowd even more for loving him. He wore a finely tailored gray pinstriped suit and a matching fedora over his graying hair. Over his shoulders was draped an expensive fur lined cloak, and he held an ornate Adam Wood cane in his right hand, varnished with gold trim. He slowly raised both of his hands upwards into the air, and the crowd immediately hushed into silence. He spoke up in a loud and amplified voice. 

*"Citizens of Water 7, if you want me to run your fair city for another four years. To protect all of you hard working people from the low life criminals and Pirates that would seek to undermine everything that we have built...THEN I HUMBLY ACCEPT YOUR NOMINATION!!" * The thunderous and jubilant response from the masses put a smile to his face. This was what he lived for, well some of the time at least.  

*Froko "The Mongoose"
Mayor of Water 7 & Royal Shichibukai
Ex-Bounty: 360,000,000*

Froko walked off the stage, flanked by a legion of burly bodyguards in pinstripe suits. People flocked towards him, to get his autograph, or grab a photo with him. It was basically the usual gladhanding that came with the territory. Two boy barely older then ten, ran up to Froko and waved about action figures made in his likeness. "Mayor Froko is it true you fought Poseidon?" one of them asked with wide eyes filled with wonder. 

Froko laughed good naturedly and nodded at them. *"You bet I did. I looked that overgrown piece of fish bait right in the eyes and I said to him...I said...YOUR AGE IS OVER OLD MAN. THIS OCEAN BELONGS TO EVERYONE. NOW YOU GET OUT OF MY WAY OR I'LL MOVE YOU OUT THE DAMN WAY!!"  *

"Wow, that's so awesome!" the boy exclaimed, but then he quickly frowned. "Too bad you lost though..." he added. Froko narrowed his eyes at the boy, but only for a brief second. A bemused expression quickly appeared on Froko's face and he patted the boy on the head. *"Don't worry kid. I'm still itching for a rematch!" * Froko then turned towards one of his bodyguards and whispered in a low voice. *"Get these fuckin' people out of my way. I have an important meeting to get to." * As the bodyguards ushered the crowd to the side, Froko continued smiling and waving. Image was everything.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Almost a dozen Pirates approached Clemens at the same time. A howling pirate tried to tackle her but a quick flying knee to the face quickly put an end to his aspirations. Clemens knocked another pirate flat on his ass with a swing of the butt end of her daggers, but they still kept coming. She quickly holstered her daggers. "I need something for crowd control," Beverly muttered to herself, looking around the deck for her seastone whip. She didn't dare use her mirrors again for fear of collapsing from exhaustion. As she kicked a Pirate in the gut with a vicious front kick, causing the pirate to double over, she spotted the whip laying over by the aft railing.  Clemens dove for the whip, narrowly avoiding a hail of gunfire, and snatched it up in her right hand.
> 
> "Well look at the bod on this one," a bald headed pirate declared as he approached her, looking Clemens up and down as if she were the main course of a particularly satisfying meal. His comrades behind him whistled and made cat calls at her. Clemens almost laughed, and here she thought that crazy monkey was bad enough. "Oooh and that hair. Captain needs a red head in his collection."
> 
> ...



Rufio arched an eyebrow. It seemed that these pirates were more powerful than he had anticipated. With the size of the boat being what it had been, he had expected a small crew of fodder. Not two warriors.

Speaking of their boat, where in hell had it gone? As far as he could see, it had disappeared....and that monkey was very suspicious. Was it transforming?

*"That's impossible,"* Rufio muttered. *Devil Fruit eaters can't float."*

"Sir?" His attendant asked, leaning in close to his ear. "I believe you've just stumbled into a plot hole."

Rufio's eyes lit up. *"A plot hole? Really? I've heard of them but I never thought I'd actually see one..."*

"They are quite rare sir. Best not to think about it and pretend it never happened.

Rufio nodded. *"Sweet."*

The two pirates were still fighting, and the redhead was jeering at him. Taunting him. Rufio scowled. One of them? Maybe he could've taken them, with the surprise and a considerable amount of luck. But both of them? Probably not.

Still, what choice did he have? If he sat back here and let them slaughter his crew, he would have no respect. If there was anyone left to give him respect.

He drew the black Katana hanging from his left side, closing his eyes in concentration. *"Well of dark."* His katana began to draw in the light around it, making it seemingly disappear as it was cloaked in shadows. Rufio leaped from his perch, coming down on the one with the monkey who was wrecking havoc with laser beams.

He flew through the air, slashing his katana once and skidding to a stop on his knees. He still couldn't see the blade well, it was hard to tell if he had hit him...

*Kent*

Kent nodded in greeting and Bros walked up the board and into the ship. "Well, that sucked," he muttered, pointing to his crewmates in their various stages of exhaustion. "Hoist the sails!"

"They're already hoisted man," Bro said helpfully, pointing up to the mast. Kent scowled.

"Oda dammit. I'll hit that next time, I swear." He grabbed the ropes that were anchoring them to the island, tensing his muscles. "Citizens of The Running island! My name is Kent the Red!  Ex-Starshine Monk, ex-Cipher Pol Agent, ex-Marine Lieutenant, defeater of the Marine crew _Marine Horizon_! And the current Captain of the Goddam Cipher Pirates!" And I just wanted to tell you that you've been royally PWNED!"

With that, Kent heaved, dragging the weights off the island. There was a rush of wind as the current sent the ship shooting forward. "Oh yeah," he said to his crew. "You might wanna hold on."


----------



## Pyro (Nov 9, 2010)

*Bros Ki*


Bros lurched backwards as the ship began to break away from the island. He nearly dropped the massive amount of snacks that he was carrying but managed to hold on to them all. As he looked around he was able to see the different crew members laying around on the deck of the ship in various states of exhaustion. Bros put away all of the food he was carrying into the kitchen and then walked towards the stairs of the ship.

Kent watched as Bros walked down into the lower decks of the ship where the rooms were located. After about ten minutes Kent could see a small stream of smoke coming out from the stair well followed by a strong smell of burning plant matter. Not five minutes later, Kent watched as Bros emerged once again and without a word walked into the Kitchen. As he walked out, he was carrying an armful of the snack he had put away previously and walked back down the stairs. Again, five minutes later, Bros walked back up stairs and into the kitchen wordlessly repeating himself exactly. This carried on about six more times until Bros once again walked out of the kitchen. This time he wasn't carrying anything.

Bros looked over at Kent with bloodshot eyes. A loud growl could be heard coming from his stomach. 

"We're out of food..." Bros announced to his captain. Kent just stared back blankly at a loss for words as Bros walked over to Elaine who was still sleeping after her fight with the marines. Slouching down next to her he pulled out his pipe from where it was strapped to his back and began to poke his crew mate with the blunt end. 

"Oi..... Oi..... Oi.... Oi.... Oi.... Oi...." Bros repeated as he kept poking the woman. Finally, Elaine opened her eyes and raised her head slightly.

"Huh, do you need something Bros?" She asked.

"You said you read futures? I'm bored. Read mine please?" Bros asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> When Rek hired Annie he had presumed her to be perfectly capable of fighting battles against multiple enemies by herself. Ever since he had her on his payroll though this wasn't really the case. It was more like her shooting as much people as possible and then running away with him being dragged by the right leg when they were ducking for cover.
> 
> And she had to give him the devil fruit user to fight. She was most definitely a devil fruit user, as more often than not devil fruit users had a tendency to yell at the top of their lungs some fancy move that could kill you in seconds.
> 
> ...


Annie and Rodney narrowly avoided the wave of syrup that enveloped the ground where they had just been fighting. Rodney glared at Riley as he tried to shake off a glop of syrup that had splattered against his right pants leg. At the same time Annie narrowed her eyes at Rek with an admonishing expression. They both yelled at the same time. 

"Dammit Riley watch it!" 

"Dammit Rek watch it!"

Annie and Rodney exchanged knowing looks with each other. "You're her bodyguard fella?" Annie asked him. Rodney nodded and sighed. "Unfortunately. You?" Annie also nodded. "Ditto." Rodney chuckled before spinning around his trench knives. "Well too bad I gotta grease ya," he said. Annie shrugged. "Oh you won't..." she responded as Rodney moved in on her. 

Meanwhile Rek stood absolutely still, unable to move due to the rock hard syrup that had solidified around his body. Riley casually sauntered up to Rek and gestured at the tablet in his frozen grip. "I'll take that!" she declared victoriously, snatching the tablet out of his hand. "The boss is going to give me a big promotion for this!" she said eagerly, eying the tablet with a greedy face. 

Rek cast her a scornful gaze. "I suppose you will just sell it on the black market then? Types like you disgust me. Our reward should be the knowledge not the monetary gain!"  Riley laughed mockingly while looking Rek's expensively tailored clothes up and down. "Ha! You should talk." She leaned in close to Rek and shook her head. "No this isn't about the money. This is about a noble cause that you could not possibly comprehend." 

Riley raised her right palm towards Rek's face and formed a swirling glob of syrup. "I'm going to flood your lungs with this syrup and watch you slowly choke on it."  Rek shook his head and smirked at Riley. "I think not..." he said, while looking past her. 

*"FOAM ROUND!"* 

A loud gunshot rung out. Riley spun around but before she could react a black cartridge exploded at her feet. A viscous steel gray colored foam expanded around her feet and engulfed her body up to the neck. Riley screamed and tried to free herself but within seconds the foam hardened to a consistency of iron. The only uncovered parts of her body were her head and right arm which held the tablet. Annie stood over a dozen meters away, her smoking revolvers still pointed at Riley. Blood trickled down the right side of her forehead and she breathed heavily. Rodney lay several feet away from her, motionless on his side. 

"RODNEY!!" Riley screamed shrilly in disbelief. 

"Hut your yap. He'll live," Annie barked at her. She slowly walked towards Rek and raised a curious eyebrow as she saw his state. "I think I'll just leave you like that for the next few days," she said with a note of mischief.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 9, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Rufio arched an eyebrow. It seemed that these pirates were more powerful than he had anticipated. With the size of the boat being what it had been, he had expected a small crew of fodder. Not two warriors.
> 
> Speaking of their boat, where in hell had it gone? As far as he could see, it had disappeared....and that monkey was very suspicious. Was it transforming?
> 
> ...


Clemens saw a fast moving pirate leap through the air and attack Drake. She couldn't tell if Drake had been hit or not. Clemens attempted to make a move to help Drake out but was quickly boxed in by yet more Pirates. There were simply too many for her to fight off alone. On a good day, and with some luck, she might have been able to clean house on this deck. Right now though she was a woman running on fumes. Using her mirrors was a no go, she couldn't afford to faint again, and her legs were starting to burn from the last three Soru bursts (watered down though they were) that she had used. 

As she spun her whip around rapidly in a wide arc, barely keeping the Pirates at bay, Clemens realized that this was a losing proposition. If Drake thought he could simply solo an entire ship of Pirates, he was dead wrong. They needed to get off this ship while they still could. She didn't know Drake that well, but judging by how stubborn he was when it came to her joining his "Pack," she realized that he probably wasn't the type to simply, _"Live to fight another day."_ Clemens couldn't help but notice the similarity with Garrick. That bullheaded obstinance in the face of overwhelming odds. 

Suddenly a Pirate dropped over her from the sail rigging above. She sprawled across the deck but rolled back to her feet. Meanwhile the Pirates around her got in too close for her to use her whip properly. She quickly slung the whip around her waist and drew her daggers. "Back off!" Clemens snarled at the daring Pirate who tried to tackle her. Instead all he got in return was a dagger slash across the face.  

"Drake I don't know about you but I can't keep this up forever!" she shouted in a huff.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van*

He was carrying a big amount of weapons for some marines, the owner of the store where he works who was his master too, forced him to do the job, when was he going to understand that Van hates the navy and all that has to do with it?"well I can´t do anything"he said, usually he is happy, but this wasn´t a nice day at all...or at least that was what he was thinking.

Walking some meters more he heard something, probably a fight, then a girls voice was heard"Drake I don't know about you but I can't keep this up forever!"he instantly ran towards the place, leaving the weapons on the road, only carrying with him  his revolver and his rifle the first one tied to his leg and the other on his back.When he arrived he saw a red haired girl surrounded by some guys, he wasn´t a hero but he thought that it wasn´t a fair battle, taking his revolver he took from his pocket a red bullet.

The pirates were about to jump over Beverly when...BANG!...the sound of a gun being fired was heard, Van has shot a red bullet, thanks to his prodigious eyes he saw perfectly when it was in front of the pirates, then Beelze shouted to the girl"to the ground, now!"the girl obeyed the voice, probably her instinct, then the red bullet exploded, as tiny metal parts were expelled, some of them getting stucked in the heads of some of the guys and others damaging the arms and legs of a of them.

"Woah!...it really worked"he said appearing next to the girl and making the sign of victory with his hand while smiling"All of you against only one woman, that wasn´t fair"he said.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 9, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens saw a fast moving pirate leap through the air and attack Drake. She couldn't tell if Drake had been hit or not. Clemens attempted to make a move to help Drake out but was quickly boxed in by yet more Pirates. There were simply too many for her to fight off alone. On a good day, and with some luck, she might have been able to clean house on this deck. Right now though she was a woman running on fumes. Using her mirrors was a no go, she couldn't afford to faint again, and her legs were starting to burn from the last three Soru bursts (watered down though they were) that she had used.
> 
> As she spun her whip around rapidly in a wide arc, barely keeping the Pirates at bay, Clemens realized that this was a losing proposition. If Drake thought he could simply solo an entire ship of Pirates, he was dead wrong. They needed to get off this ship while they still could. She didn't know Drake that well, but judging by how stubborn he was when it came to her joining his "Pack," she realized that he probably wasn't the type to simply, _"Live to fight another day."_ Clemens couldn't help but notice the similarity with Garrick. That bullheaded obstinance in the face of overwhelming odds.
> 
> ...



Drake had slowly began to overwhelmed by the enemy, though he hadn't even noticed. It didn't matter how many they piled on, he'd take them, it was obvious. 

While he took down yet another pirate a man came flying towards him. Kong managed to react in time to block the sword, causing the attack to turn into just a small slice on the forehead. 

"Phew, thanks Kong," he says, wiping some blood from his eye, "So the owner of the mysterious voice finally reveals himself!"


Though he didn't reveal it, Drake was slowly beginning to exhaust. He wasn't used to using this much of his aura...First against those agents, then in the battle with Clemens, and now this. He would have to end this quickly.

"You know what..." he eyed Clemens in the corner of his eyes, getting swamped by pirates as well. He tosses the monkey sword in the air, Kong transforming back into his monkey form and landing on his shoulder, and points his hands into two guns. His finger tips begin to glow with red energy, "You're going to have your men stand down..."

*"Oh? And why is that?"* he says smugly, "Because if you don't, I'm going to blow you, your crew, and probably my crew, as well as this whole ship away."

*"You don't have that kind of power...If you did you wouldn't be in this desperate situation,"* Drake grins, "Oh I do, but it's going to take me out for sure...Hell I could even die, but it's better than losing to you wannabe pirates."

He assumed Clemens would have enough energy left to muster up one last mirror for herself and Kong would be able to handle himself. He wouldn't lose to these punks...They didn't know what it meant to be a true pirate.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 10, 2010)

*Duke vs. Rush*

Hours have passed and yet the fight between Duke and Rush continues. Duke dodges another punch thrown by the rabbit-man. He jumps into the air and aims a kick at the head, but Rush blocks it with his hand. Rush tries to grab and twist his leg, but Duke manages to break the hold by spinning and lands on another roof. “You want to give up?” He asks Rush. 

Rush only cracks his knuckles in response. “That’s what I thought!” Duke slams his feet down on top of the roof and shouts, *“Animate!” *Duke commands the huge golem to attack and it does, swinging its massive fist at Rush, knocking him into one of the few standing structures that remains.

He stands up barely. His body is bruised and battered from all of the hits he has taken from Duke. For a second, he and Duke’s eyes meet. Duke can tell that this is a man with incredible determination, one who’ll not give up just yet and become his underling. Duke grins. “I am very impressed…” 

Rush smirks and says, “Let’s end this.” Duke nods and starts to swing at Rush again. Rush charges and jumps on top of the fist, running up it. Duke runs at Rush too and the two meet. There fists punch each other in the jaw and they both go flying back. It is finally quiet in the town. The pirates who have been hiding poke their heads out to see if the fighting has stopped.

All they hear is laughter. It starts out low, but gets louder as the laughter continues. Duke stands up, wiping tears from his eye. Rush manages to stand up on his two feet. He too is laughing after the fierce battle. He hasn’t laughed like this in years and it can be seen in his face. “So what do you say?” Duke asks. Rush wipes his eye and says, *“What?” *

*“Do you want to join me in conquering this world?”  *


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 10, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
"Unhand me you piece of filthy piece of garbage!" Ursla hollared into the air. Gatrom had previously grabbed the masseuse and threw her over his shoulder in an attempt to get all of them out of her massage parlor and away from the Marines. 

Ursla walked over to the side of the road and took a seat on a tree-stomp. She threw her head into her arms and started whining very loudly. "Woe is me! WOE is me! What just happened?!" Ursla cried aload with a river of tears coming out of her eyes. The script was completely flipped on the bounty hunting masseuse. Her attempt to capture the Phoenix Pirates resulted in her being accused of trying to assist the pirates. Now she was wanted right along with them.

"I can't be wanted by the World Government! I'm too beautiful and elegant for this! I CAN'T GO TO JAIL! Do you know what they'll do to a woman like me? They don't have any showers or mirrors or hair-brushes or nice clothes!" Ursla said as she dropped to her knees in an overdramatic spiel.

In an instant the masseuse was back on her feet and in the faces of the Phoenix Pirates. "This is all of your faults! Each and everyone of you are going to pay. Do you hear me?! Pay!" She warned before storming off by herself.

*15 minutes later......*
"I need a ride to the next island so I can make you fools pay!" Ursla said as she marched back up to the Phoenix Pirates.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 10, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Duke vs. Rush*
> 
> Hours have passed and yet the fight between Duke and Rush continues. Duke dodges another punch thrown by the rabbit-man. He jumps into the air and aims a kick at the head, but Rush blocks it with his hand. Rush tries to grab and twist his leg, but Duke manages to break the hold by spinning and lands on another roof. ?You want to give up?? He asks Rush.
> 
> ...



The bunny man wipes the sweat from his forehead. This is the kind of fight he missed. A true battle between men, not just beating down fools that mocked him or for the sake of avoiding capture.

"How can I not join a man that puts up a fight like that..." he gives a small grin, "You've got yourself a first mate. And with one of my caliber that should be all you need," he knew this man would want more, he needed a crowd of fools to follow him, but Rush would deal with that...Most with a bunch of broken necks.

"Now, I believe I have an altercation to finish with a few bar-goers, " he turns towards the men cowering in fear behind the largest pieces of rubble they can find, "Well men? Shall we continue..." they slowly begin to back up before running away in fear.

"Well, looks like we're free to go," he walks past Duke and heads towards the docks, "The name's Rush by the way. Now, where's you're ship."


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 11, 2010)

*West Blue/Borunka Island*

Borunka island was a relatively small and peaceful island in West Blue. There was only one small town on the lonely little island, Cocabee village. Normally the town was very quiet, but today, it had a very tense feeling about it. 

Numerous bodies were layed around the streets of the town, with some being tossed through windows and into the walls of houses. Villagers stared in disbelief at the defeated, and badly wounded pirates lying around the village. 

Shinsou stood alongside Dapper, both their lower jaws hitting the ground at the sight. Ten stood in the main square of the village, holding a larger man by the throat. He was very obese and dressed in tattered and torn clothes. He sported a long white beard with numerous crumbs of food in his beard and rotting yellow teeth.

"Dammit. How...the hell. Yer not human. Yer somethin' else. You... yer...some kinda demon..." He caughed up those words, then wriggled around in her grip for a moment. "Don't struggle. It isn't wise in your current condition. The most logical option for you right now would be to give up. I've already disposed of your entire crew, and I haven't even used a fraction of my primary defenses." Ten said emotionlessly. The pirate caughed a bit, then grinned.

"Go to hell!" He shouted, slipping a long blade out of his sleeve, and shoved quickly it into Ten's chest. Ten showed no emotion, or sign of pain from the attack. Th pirates captain's smileslowly dissappeared. He looked down to see his sword bent completely to the side at the hilt. "Wha..." Ten closed her eyes. "You thought that would pierce me?" Ten then quickly, and violently slammed the captain's head into the ground.

Shinsou and Dapper had been watching in awe at the performance. Ten had taken out the entire crew without breaking a sweat. Ten got back up, and put her hand to her chest, where the pirate had attempted to kill her. "Nothing." Shinsou smiled and approached Ten. "Very good job Ten. Very good." Ten simply continued past Shinsou, not even turning to him. "There is no need to congratulate me. This is my primary directive. This is why I exist." Shinsou shrugged his shoulders after the girl passed him. He turned to the defeated captain. He pulled out a wanted poster with the man's picture. "Alright, that's Ed Scabb. His bounty was about 14,000,000 beli. Not huge, but it's something." Shinsou then turned around to face Ten. "Ten. I want you to continue finding other pirates haki. This is just our first stop." Ten turned around, and nodded once, then continued back to the ship. Shinsou grinned deviously. "This is great. She's even more powerful than I imagined. With her on my side, I'll be promoted in no time."


----------



## chibixkakashi (Nov 11, 2010)

*Axel B. Thorne*

He had walked for what had felt like hours and the lack of food had taken it's toll on his body; his limbs ached and he had began to feel faint and dizzy. He took another two steps and staggered, and almost fell to the ground before he caught his balance.

"Shit, I need to find some food"he said weakly, in almost a whisper.
He hobbled over to a nearby tree where he collapsed to the ground and leaned his back on the dark trunk. He closed his eyes as his head made a -Thunk- against the wood as he had lost all energy to keep it upright. _"God, if you even exist. Give me some fucking food. I don't want to die like this. Shit"_ he said to himself, and drifted off to sleep.

He was abruptly awoken by two men engaged in a heated discussion, walking past him.
"No, that's where your wrong Johnny; The Mystic Pirates haven't been seen in a while. They're definitely dead"he heard one man say to the other.
"No. I was speaking to a chap the other day that saw them not that long ago, they're not dead I tell you!"the other replied.

_"The Mystic Pirates?"_he wondered. He tried to stand up but could only manage it at a slow rate. _"I have to talk to those guys"_ and he finally managed to get himself up, but they were getting away.
"H..he...hey" he could hardly speak "Y..you..o..over" it was no use... but he had an idea.
He quickly pulled out his right pistol with more speed than he thought he could manage in his state and shot into the air. The two men stopped and turned round to face Axel, fear obvious on their faces. He signalled them to go towards him, as he no energy to move at all.
"Wh...what do you want with us?"one man asked, his voice shaking.
"Get me some food"he told them. His voice was a low growl, hunger made him crabby.
The man's friend dug into his bag and brought out a loaf of bread, a flask of water and three oranges and handed them to Axel. He greedily wolfed all of it down in seconds and plopped his butt on the grass, rubbing his stomach in a satisfactory manner.
"That all you wanted? Food? You could've just asked you know"the man said.
"I could hardly speak" he told them, looking at his stomach which had grown to the size of a small melon. He signalled for them to sit with him, his pistol still in hand and they obliged silently and without hesitation.
"Who are the mystic pirates?" he asked them, still rubbing his swollen stomach.
They both looked at each other, probably in a silent argument about which one had to answer him.
One man piped up"They were just a regular pirate crew, they only had three members. They were in this area a while back, but we haven't seen them since".
"Where's the nearest town?"
"About an hours walk east from here"the other man told him.
"Give me your compass"he told them, holding his free hand out to recieve it.
"We don't have one"he said puzzled.
"Point me in the direction of east"he told the pair, who pointed in the opposite direction they were headed. Axel then stood up without saying anything to the men and left them sitting there, heading in the direction of what he now knew was east.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 11, 2010)

*Makaosu Meeting....*
Darver looked over towards Mercury as she went on about her "special android mission". Those machines would be very useful to the organization in the near future, but for now it'd have to be sidelined in order to make room for their new objectives. The sooner project "Sun" was finished, the closer the Makaosu would be to realizing their ultimate goal.

"For now your mission will temporarily be put on hold, Mercury." Darver spoke suddenly. "In order to efficiently and successfully gather the necessary materials for the "Sun" you will each be broken up into pairs as I've said. Each pair will have an objective to complete that will contribute to the creation of this."

The look on each member in the room completed change. A heavy aura of hate hung over the meeting that made Diego quiver once more. 

"Mercury and Neptune: You are to capture 'Royal Shichibukai' Buta Waldo. He's not the brightest being in the world so Mercury's ability is the perfect counter against him. He'll be your puppet. Neptune, your abilities will also come in handy. He'll be a strong contributer to our cause.

Venus and Earth: Wyaton shall be your destination. It's a very well known island for their wood. The island is decorated in almost every tree imaginable. You'll be gathering wood. However, be weary, they're also a military nation.

Mars and Pluto: You two are going to rob a Tenryuubito. In his possession is one of the most resourceful devil fruits around: kogane kogane no mi (gold gold fruit). With this, our funds will be virtually unlimited. She resides on a jungle island known as Pequa. She's bound to be guarded greatly.

Saturn and Uranus: You're going after steel. There's a very well known family that creates steel. They're called the Bowmans. There's a tribe of roughly 5,000 of them. They are all psuedo giants and I hear that the head of the tribe is a giant. Your mission is to strike a deal with them so that their steel making capabilities is under our control.

I have a special assignment for Jupitar. Darver concluded.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2010)

*Makaosu Meeting*

Saturn sat in his fire proof chair, tapping his fingers against the table annoyed, "So...I'm paired with my ass..." he says with distaste as Darver finishes his announcement. 

He knows just who his flea ridden partner is...But he finds it more suited to refer to him as his ass, as that is how he thinks of him, and his name simply makes it a more perfect fit, "And as for this mission," he holds back his anger, being partnered with someone was annoying enough, being partnered with an idiot made it worse, but being sent to make a deal for steel...Who did Darver think he was?

"I'll go ahead and assume these "giants" will only respond to one thing," he gets to his feet and slings his blade over his armored shoulder, "Power. And if not, maybe they'll think differently when their island is burnt to ashes. I'll get you your steel...but it won't be pretty," he knows Darver doesn't care, but he's giving him forewarning of his destructive plan, just in case a few of his future steel workers got fried in the process.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 11, 2010)

Sasha smiled adter Darver informed her she could put the current mission on hold. As he explained her new mission and who her partner was, she pouted like a frustrated little girl. "Shit. I gotta work with Mr. Crab-in-the-ass, huh? Oh well." She sighed and tapped her fingers on the table. "The mission itself sounds easy. I've got a lot of experience dealing with the Shichibukai, as you obviously already know Darver." She said, producing a half grin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2010)

*Makaosu Meeting*

He heard who was going to be his partner, from all the scum gathered there, has to be him?, that stupid flame head would only ruin any plan and go with all his strength to kick those giants asses, using the fear as his weapon to get what Darver wants"So is the little bird...What a bad taste Darver"he said, then rolled his eyes as Saturn began to speak about power and destroy, yeah certainly that was funny but this fool just can´t do anything without the next island noticing it.That´s why he hates all of them, but saturn was just so annoying, the second in his death list after the little princess. Even Jupiter who was a damn insane bastard was a better partner than him, and that was to say a lot.

Dreyar turned his face at the flame-head and said"Fool, this is a secret mission, not a carnival"looking at the guy"Money makes the world go round...they will be Makaosu´s allies with a little amount of money"he said not convinced at all, wasting cash on  a thing like that was kinda disappointing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 11, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Makaosu Meeting*
> 
> He heard who was going to be his partner, from all the scum gathered there, has to be him?, that stupid flame head would only ruin any plan and go with all his strength to kick those giants asses, using the fear as his weapon to get what Darver wants"So is the little bird...What a bad taste Darver"he said, then rolled his eyes as Saturn began to speak about power and destroy, yeah certainly that was funny but this fool just can´t do anything without the next island noticing it.That´s why he hates all of them, but saturn was just so annoying, the second in his death list after the little princess. Even Jupiter who was a damn insane bastard was a better partner than him, and that was to say a lot.
> 
> Dreyar turned his face at the flame-head and said"Fool, this is a secret mission, not a carnival"looking at the guy"Money makes the world go round...they will be Makaosu´s allies with a little amount of money"he said not convinced at all, wasting cash on  a thing like that was kinda disappointing.



"Bite your tongue dog," he says harshly, lowering his sharp to reveal his mouth, "Or this "little bird" will cremate your precious money right from your filthy pockets..." He shakes his head at his worthless talk about money, if ever there was a weak man's fuel...

"Yes, as I recall those with giant blood in them sure do have a thing for currency," he pauses, "Oh wait, no, they're giants...They are interested in smashing things...I don't think they're going shopping for new shoes, size 42, after a hard days work. And the even if they were interested in such weak source of payment, I doubt they would ally themselves for nothing but "a little amount of money"" he barks at his partner. 

His foolishness was simply incomprehensible, "I understand though, if I was as weak as you I would find myself doubting going on the offensive as well, but all you have to do is avoid my flames and try not to wet yourself. I'll be forcing them to become our allies...Whether they receive payment or not."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Makaosu Meeting....*
> Darver looked over towards Mercury as she went on about her "special android mission". Those machines would be very useful to the organization in the near future, but for now it'd have to be sidelined in order to make room for their new objectives. The sooner project "Sun" was finished, the closer the Makaosu would be to realizing their ultimate goal.
> 
> "For now your mission will temporarily be put on hold, Mercury." Darver spoke suddenly. "In order to efficiently and successfully gather the necessary materials for the "Sun" you will each be broken up into pairs as I've said. Each pair will have an objective to complete that will contribute to the creation of this."
> ...



"Oh? Me a special assignment, How wonderful." Jupiter took his feet down from the head for a second. "But what a shame, I could not be pared with miss Prissy, how sad." Sitting up he grabbed the marines head. "Oh yeah." He tossed the head over to the good doctor in the room. "That was Bryan, he put up a fight and i accidentally killed him. I figure you only  needed the information in his head, so i cut it off! Hahahahaha!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2010)

"It seems like your little brain can´t get the facts"he said with a bored expression, explaining things to a guy who can only use his powers to cook his food was really stupid"first, they need money to survive,thats why they work. Even you need money to get something unless you want the organization to be discovered because of you making an uproar just for a little apple...Also with no payment the production would be mediocre what means delay in our plans"he took a breath and kept talking"Second, a little amount of money is all what we need if we go and play our cards wisely"he said, it was basic to know what kind of people you should deal with to get something.

"Third"He stopped for a moment, a little and arrogant smile appeared in his face, then giggled a bit, does he really thought that he could do that?"Your weak flames couldn´t touch me even if you aim at me...I even think it´s a miracle if you can cook any kind of food, wimpy little bird"


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 11, 2010)

"Well, looks like we're free to go," he walks past Duke and heads towards the docks, "The name's Rush by the way. Now, where's you're ship."

Duke frowns. ?I don?t actually have a ship at the moment. I actually planned to ally with one of the pirates here and get a ship from them.? 

He looks back at the wreckage that he has made of the town and says, ?That didn?t exactly work out, though?? As the two walk, he digs in his coat pocket to pull out a lighter and a cigarette. 

?Not sure if you smoke...? He offers Rush a cigarette, but he shakes his head. ?You don?t know what you?re missing,? As they reach the docks, Duke grins. ?Since we don?t have a ship, we?ll just have to steal one!? 

Duke approaches one of the ships that are docked and touches the wood it is made of. ?Excellent craftsmanship,? He mutters. Then he sends a wave of energy through the ship, animating it. The wood bends and breaks until it resembles a giant wooden shark with cannons on top and a pirate flag. ?The flag will have to go of course?? 

?C?mon, Rush!? He gestures to the bunny man. He smirks and jumps on too their ride as well. Duke smiles, ?Farewell!? He does a mock salute and fires a cannon ball at the town. The huge explosion that it creates engulfs the center of the town. Duke leans back and lets out a laugh as he watches the town burn, ?This is the first mark of the World Pirates! The crew that will conquer the world!!!? Rush merely grins, not realizing how crazy of a ride this was going to be?

?Marines!? Rush shouts. Duke whips around, ?As expected! I?m not afraid of the damn marines! I?ve got a giant shark-ship and a bunny man with me!? He claps and the ship curves around to face the incoming marine warships. Duke smiles confidently, ?Get ready! Now you?ll really test yourself as first mate!? 

The ?mouth? of the ship opens, revealing several cannons. The ship cuts through the water on a clear path for the blockade of marines in the way. Cannon fire can be heard as many cannonballs are launched at the enemy, sinking several ships, creating a hole. ?Get out of my damn way marines!? Duke shouts, standing on top of the head like a maniac. Raising his fist, he opens his mouth to yell.

*?HEAR ME WORLD! GET READY, BECAUSE THE WORLD PIRATES ARE COMING FOR YOU!? *


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 12, 2010)

*Cipher Pirates - Elaine's fortune telling with Bros*

"Huh?" Elaine said. This joker had woken her up just for this? Of course, she had said that it would be fine to ask her for a fortune whenever they wanted to, but she was hurting all over from her fight and being roused from her sleep did not improve her temper. On the other hand, Bros had always seemed rather... out-of-it, for lack of a better description, so she wouldn't be surprised if he didn't really consider the current situation.

"Well, I suppose it's not too much of a problem..." she said grouchily. She knelled on the deck and motioned towards the floor. "Please have a seat," she said, as per her routine. Elaine held out her hand and summoned her deck of tarot cards, laying them on the deck. 

_"Death...Not a physical death, but rather a close to a past relationship or problem...Two of Swords...Internal reflection, internal consideration....Five of Coins...A problematic solution, but one that should be fixed as soon as possible before it worsens...Wheel of Fortune...Fate approaches...."_

"Well, it's rather vague as usual, but I hope it helped you a little. It does seem like you're going to run into some kind of problem from the past, however. Do you have any ideas about it?" Elaine asked Bros.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 12, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie and Rodney narrowly avoided the wave of syrup that enveloped the ground where they had just been fighting. Rodney glared at Riley as he tried to shake off a glop of syrup that had splattered against his right pants leg. At the same time Annie narrowed her eyes at Rek with an admonishing expression. They both yelled at the same time.
> 
> "Dammit Riley watch it!"
> 
> ...



That was close, Rek thought. He didn't really know for sure if Annie was going to intervene, but either way he was going to end the fight with this young woman. Concealed in one of his sleeves was his knife, and considering how close she was to him he could easily have stabbed her in her vitals. 

"I'll have you know that I possess certain equipment that allows me to be freed from my predicament, and have no need of your assistance at all." He revealed the knife in his sleeve. It was serrated on the underside of the blade, and its handle seemed a lot bigger than normal. Rek thumbed a gemstone embedded on the handle, causing the knife to begin vibrating at high speeds. With care similar to excavating a tomb he removed the hardened syrup on his body, starting first with his arm and then with his legs. In a few minutes he was free, though bits of solid syrup were stil attached to his body. 

"Well my dear Annie, I suppose now would be a good time to leave." He looked at the tablet they obtained, and grinned. "Now then, I suppose you don't mind telling me why you desire this specific tablet? While it is quite ancient it's not really profitable for filthy looters such as yourselves to sell goods of unknown origin. It'll be much less valuable after all" 

The trapped woman spat at Rek. How unlady-like, he thought "You really have no idea how important that is, do you? Mark my words, more of us will come for you. "

Like most ominous threats to his life, the one this looter was aiming at Rek was ignored. You tend to get used to things like that when you're a member of the aristocracy. "Yes, yes, and I'm dealing with forces beyond my scope. Are we quite finished here? Excellent. Come my dear Annie, I know of an island nearby that sells the _finest_ apple martinis in the west blue. It's much better than that swill you call liquor anyway."

"No way." Annie said, grabbing Rek's arm. "We ain't going to some pansy-ass island just to get low grade stuff like that. This time I'm choosing our next destination."


----------



## PervySageSensei (Nov 12, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Makaosu Meeting....*
> Darver looked over towards Mercury as she went on about her "special android mission". Those machines would be very useful to the organization in the near future, but for now it'd have to be sidelined in order to make room for their new objectives. The sooner project "Sun" was finished, the closer the Makaosu would be to realizing their ultimate goal.
> 
> "For now your mission will temporarily be put on hold, Mercury." Darver spoke suddenly. "In order to efficiently and successfully gather the necessary materials for the "Sun" you will each be broken up into pairs as I've said. Each pair will have an objective to complete that will contribute to the creation of this."
> ...



*Pluto, attending the meeting..*

Perking up Django studied the professor as he went on and on about this ship they were making. Rubbing his chin Pluto stated this clearly, _"Well this isn't really my idea of power but I'll go along with it. As long as I get to have the celestial Dragons to myself, then I have no quarrel." _Leaning his head to one side his neck popped loudly. Listening to Darver's speech, agent Pluto listened earnestly. Crossing his arms as he finished pairing the Agents together he said, _"Hmm..I rather look forward to working with agent mars."_ Leaning back in his chair he continued, _"So, we'll be on our way momentarily. All we have to do is kill our way through these so called guards and retrieve the fair maiden...sounds fun. I'll be sure to scare her half to death. Reverting her psyche to a point that she would never betray us."_ Smiling over to Mars, he politely nodded then turned toward Darver. _"Shall we leave immediately?"_


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2010)

*Kent*

Bros appetite was going to be a problem. But Kent still had to laugh when he saw the stoner devour their entire food stores in about an hour. Even if it meant they were probably going to end up dying of starvation.

_Note to self: Stock up on junk food and hide the actual stuff._ Kent thought. Bros had now turned his attention to Elaine in an attempt to get his future told, giving Kent a few moments with his myriad maps.

He placed Brie's katana off to the side, deciding he'd find somewhere to put it later. Dashing off to his makeshift room, he grabbed a large folder and ran back to the deck.

He began to lay out the maps inside the folder with a painstaking slowness, careful to get everything just right. It was still incomplete and confusing as hell. Someone really should make a map of the whole world. Be good for everyone.

"Well..." Kent muttered, "If we cut by here and then angle that way, we should be able to reach Whiskey Peak in plenty of time. I mean we're gonna be starving by the time we get there but who gives a shit?" A few days with nothing to eat was nothing compared to the month of fasting he had had to endure during his training to become a starshine monk. Nothing but a handful of water per day and "the essence of the stars" for an entire month. Brutal.

"Alright crew!" He shouted, standing up. "We've got our next stop planned out! I had planned to sail right past it, but since _somebody_ ate all our food we're going to have to stop off at Whiskey Peak for supplies. It'll take a day or two, so get your stomachs ready!"

*Rufio*

Rufio's mouth twitched. It was a habit he had. It happened occasionally, when his carefully laid plans began to unravel. 

This was probably one of those times.

The man was threatening to blow up his boat, and all his crew. At great personal risk to himself. Rufio did not appreciate this. It made things ever so difficult. But suddenly, he saw things in a different light. This pirate was crazy...and crazy pirates, if they didn't die quickly and brutally, were usually very successful. He could use this man to help get out of the Exile stage if he played his cards right. 

*"Wait,"* Rufio said, sheathing his sword. *"I have no doubt you are very powerful. And my crew means more to me than life itself."* He drew himself up dramatically. *"I could kill you here, but it would doubtlessly result in the worthless deaths of even more of my Nakama. I will not, cannot, allow that to happen."* He threw himself in front of Drake, hands outstretched, face to the deck. *"Please, take me instead. Let me join you in exchange for the lives of my crew."*

The crew looked on at him, some openly crying, others trying not to. Drake could see that they would easily accept this proposition.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 12, 2010)

Roi hit his head on the side fo the wood, He opened his eyes and looked around, still on the ocean._ I havn't slept that well on sea in forever,what was my dream again?_ Roi thought back, his memory wasn't the best in the world. 

In Roi's dream~

The blue sky looms over head endless clouds one ontop of another, the endless sky. Stars never reached the edge of day. Down below where the islands bloom a girl young and with brightly colored eyes looked back, beside her was a women her hair a fire of red and the autom, both blooming with the eyes of the sun glowing through the darkness that lied under. They fell deep into the darkness, the cold emptyness was left instead. A warm hand welcomed comfort and an escape inplace of the fearful dread. His eyes deep with regret and a smear of loss, all he would be thinking is the two ho fell into the deep away.

Now in a boat with oars beside Roi, his body younger and more like a child.

"Dad, what do we do now that there.." Roi heard his voice but he never said a thing, this was a memory sent from within his own soul. 

"We leave fear behind, let go far off in the distance then we live our lives like they didn't..."[/color] The air became frozen and glaciers and time overlapped.roi grew older in the dream, his father had white hairs on his head.

Another vessal streamed throw, it glowed with bright light reflected from the ice. The boat dissapeard and Roi saw himself working with other people on the great ship. 

Night and day passed away, second to an hour time grew a new power and the ice turned to sea.

As sudden day, almost a deadly May, A dark flag raced across the sky, it darkend the blue and blood driped and painted the sky.

"FIRE, FIR, Fi, fie, fie, die!!!" Marines, shot off thousands of cannons and the ship blew into a fire, but one. One last cannon fired a red cannon ball at it crushed the ship into nothingness, Roi was cast away, he was gone forever never able to stay.

The dream ened when he rememberd his head hitting the water.

Roi loocked back into reality. The dream was like a nightmare, if only a scattered memory, it was as real as the water below.

"They're gone, who ever they are." He looked up at the sky, the clouds and the blue drifted up over his eyes. _Gone, even their names._ He kept looking up, he couldn't look away.

The stars on the horizon started ablze, the sunset ended the day. Roi waited under the stars for some sort of sign for all those people were. He stood still on his small ship. An entire day passed by and Roi didn't eat or drink a thing.

His stars never went past the horizon.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> That was close, Rek thought. He didn't really know for sure if Annie was going to intervene, but either way he was going to end the fight with this young woman. Concealed in one of his sleeves was his knife, and considering how close she was to him he could easily have stabbed her in her vitals.
> 
> "I'll have you know that I possess certain equipment that allows me to be freed from my predicament, and have no need of your assistance at all." He revealed the knife in his sleeve. It was serrated on the underside of the blade, and its handle seemed a lot bigger than normal. Rek thumbed a gemstone embedded on the handle, causing the knife to begin vibrating at high speeds. With care similar to excavating a tomb he removed the hardened syrup on his body, starting first with his arm and then with his legs. In a few minutes he was free, though bits of solid syrup were stil attached to his body.
> 
> ...



Annie and Rek made their way back to the ship, leaving the two Makaosu agents behind. As they walked across the small dock of the local fishing village, suddenly Annie remembered what it was she had originally wanted to speak with Rek about. She stopped to a halt and stepped in front of Rek. "There's something you should see..." she told him seriously. 

Rek stopped and looked at her queerly. "What is it?"  he asked.

Annie pulled out the rolled up newspaper from her back pocket and flung the front page in front of Rek's face. "Get a load of *that*," Annie muttered. Rek took a step back and grabbed the newspaper, reading the lead article in full, which detailed their most recent "criminal exploits" and newfound bounties. 

Annie shook her head and scowled at her bounty poster. It simply offended her on a profound level. As a former hitwoman Annie took it as a mark of professional pride that she had never once been outed or exposed in the press. The true mark of a great assassin was measured by being able to stay hidden in the shadows, not by body count or infamy. Whether it was a lethal injection made to look like a heart attack, pouring scorpion venom in someone's drink, making a murder seem like a suicide, or rigging someone's ship to have an untimely fire while out at sea, Annie had never failed. In the hundred plus contracts she had performed since the age of twelve, she had slipped in and out like a ghost, the target dead and her miles away before the authorities were even alerted. 

"Well don't we make a cute couple? Cowgirl Annie and her faithful archeologist sidekick Rek, maiming innocent people up and down the West Blue with a smile," the gunslinger told him sarcastically. She grimaced involuntarily as she briefly glanced at her cruel and bloodlusted smile on the bounty poster. The face of a much different Annie."Me up on a bounty poster like I'm goddamn Gold Roger, you're ugly mug too. By this time tomorrow we'll have half the bounty hunters in the West Blue on our asses fella."  

It was bad enough that she had every assassin on the boss's payroll gunning for her. Now she had to deal with the Marines, plus everyone and their mother who had delusions of grandeur of catching a bounty head. _Plus I gotta watch this fella's back,_ Annie reminded herself as she stared at Rek. 

"Looks like I'm gonna have to raise the rate to 200,000 beri a week fella. I'm sure you understand," Annie told Rek with a sigh of mock dissapointment, hoping he'd take the bait.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 13, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Makaosu Meeting....*
> Darver looked over towards Mercury as she went on about her "special android mission". Those machines would be very useful to the organization in the near future, but for now it'd have to be sidelined in order to make room for their new objectives. The sooner project "Sun" was finished, the closer the Makaosu would be to realizing their ultimate goal.
> 
> "For now your mission will temporarily be put on hold, Mercury." Darver spoke suddenly. "In order to efficiently and successfully gather the necessary materials for the "Sun" you will each be broken up into pairs as I've said. Each pair will have an objective to complete that will contribute to the creation of this."
> ...



Beatrix's did a momentary double take towards Darver. "Gathering...wood?" she slowly repeated, as if perhaps she had misheard or misunderstood him. However as she stared at the conniving Makaosu leader's face she realized that she had not misunderstood him at all. To make matters worse he had also seen it fit to partner her with that ancient relic of a man, Earth. Not to mention this mission was simply a waste of her considerable talents, both her unparalleled beauty and power. 

_Damn all these men to hell!_

_A year ago on Amazon Lily...
Beatrix sat on her throne, raised on a dais before the massive gladiator arena. Thousands of Amazon's cheered from the stands as two warriors engaged in vicious combat on the central platform. Encircling the platform were poison tipped iron spikes and a slithering mass of pit vipers. The winner of this match would become a full fledged member of Beatrix's crew, the Kuja Pirates, while the loser would be fed to her dragon Raizen. Both fighters seemed evenly matched and so far had fought to a standstill. The crowd seemed to revel in their display of martial prowess but Beatrix just yawned. 

"This bores me..." Beatrix muttered and grabbed her sword. Suddenly she disappeared from her throne and reappeared on the platform, in between the two combatants. With one swing of her giant blade she lopped off the heads of both fighters. "I DEMAND PERFECTION...NOT MEDIOCRITY!!"  she screamed at the crowd with an intense fire in her golden eyes. In an instant the entire arena became ghostly quiet and you could literally hear a pin drop. Just as Beatrix was about to awaken Raizen for his meal, suddenly the loud warning bells of the island filled the air. "What is the meaning of this!?" Beatrix demanded. 

"THERE IS A MAN AT THE SHORE!!!" a watchwomen yelled from one of the high towers.  

"Then we shall teach this impudent man a lesson, and my Dragon shall have yet another meal!!" Beatrix commanded. 

In a flash Beatrix and her royal guard, over a hundred of the finest warriors on the island, charged through the jungle and towards the shore. Beatrix paused as she beheld dozens of her warriors laying across the shoreline, most unconscious but some dead. Scores of shattered arrows lay all across the ground as if blown back by some unseen force. Standing beyond this mayhem was a tall and muscular man garbed in long black coat. He cast an intimidating aura that made the very air itself heavy.

Beatrix swung her golden sword about and pointed it at the wretch of a man. Blue flames began to flicker up and down the golden blade. "I shall send you to a swift death oh son of man!" she declared in a righteous tone. "But before I sever your head from your body, tell me your name and what madness brings you to this hallowed ground, where no man is allowed to set foot?" 

The man looked calmly at her, no hint of fear on his face. "My name is Darver, and I have a proposition for you Empress," he replied in a business like tone.  

*"KILL HIM!!!"* Beatrix roared. All of her warriors attacked as one, but ran head long into a massive wave of black energy that suddenly erupted from the man. Beatrix's eyes widened as the entire shore line exploded in a black inferno of energy._

_Right now..._
Beatrix stood up to her full height, and swung her long chestnut brown hair over her shoulder with an overly dramatic flair. "Darver I am an Empress of renowned beauty and acclaim. You would have *me*, gathering drift wood like some guttersnipe slave? Well I think not!"  she declared in her imperial tone of voice. A voice that was law on Amazon Lily. 

The young Empress pointed at Earth and scowled at him. "Old man, you shall be in charge of the collecting of this useless drift wood. I shall supervise, for I am an Empress and you are naught but my servant!" Beatrix grabbed up her giant golden broad sword by its long handle and secured it to her back. 

"Come old man, the sooner we accomplish this laughable mission the better!" she said with a clap of her hands, and strode for the exit. However she paused mid motion and cast Darver a sideways glance. He would get his just due, and her blade would meet his neck in a future time of her appointing.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 13, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> "It seems like your little brain can?t get the facts"he said with a bored expression, explaining things to a guy who can only use his powers to cook his food was really stupid"first, they need money to survive,thats why they work. Even you need money to get something unless you want the organization to be discovered because of you making an uproar just for a little apple...Also with no payment the production would be mediocre what means delay in our plans"he took a breath and kept talking"Second, a little amount of money is all what we need if we go and play our cards wisely"he said, it was basic to know what kind of people you should deal with to get something.
> 
> "Third"He stopped for a moment, a little and arrogant smile appeared in his face, then giggled a bit, does he really thought that he could do that?"Your weak flames couldn?t touch me even if you aim at me...I even think it?s a miracle if you can cook any kind of food, wimpy little bird"



Saturn facepalmed, not only was this man a fool, he couldn't even properly shit talk without sounding like a bigger fool, "Yes...I'm sure giants are so above gathering their own food..."

"Second...A group of giants, even if they have been reduced to creating steel, will not simply give in to the demands of two humans. They will not even listen to our offer if we do not show that we wield the power that is necessary to conquer the world!" he rubs his temples and rises from his seat, "Even if I aimed at you...Is that honestly the best you could do? I do not require to aim my flames to begin with, they simply engulf anything and everything that I wish, but you are not worthy of them, I would simply cut your impudent tongue off."

He heads to the door, well hole, "Now if you're finished chasing your tail we'll be making our leave. I have a plan that will cost Darver no money and will take limited combat effort, as I know you're quite frightened to actually do battle..."



Nicodemus said:


> *Rufio*
> 
> Rufio's mouth twitched. It was a habit he had. It happened occasionally, when his carefully laid plans began to unravel.
> 
> ...



Drake lowers his fingers, the energy from his hands fading. He looks towards Clemens and Kong, "Well, what do you guys think?" Kong simply shoots him a look of dislike while Clemens begins to express her thoughts, "Well, I w-"

"Actually who cares what you guys think!" he turns towards Rufio, "Alright, I'll spare you're crew, and mine..." he says the last part quietly to himself, "Just have them all stand over here."

He looks towards Kong who transforms into a massive plank with a large barrel underneath it, "Just stand right on that end..." the crew looks uneasily at him, "You want me to spare you're life right!" they step onto the downed side of the plank slowly.

"Ok!" he blasts off into the sky with yellow aura and then begins to come crashing down at high speeds. He slams into the up side of the plank, forcing the crew to fly into the sky and off the ship. 

The others give him a strange look "Well, we needed a ship, one without them on it," he looks towards Rufio, "My name is Atlas D. Drake, Captain of the Atlas Pirates. This is Kong, and Beverly Clemens. So, who're you?"


----------



## Pyro (Nov 13, 2010)

At the Makaosu meeting...


Tiki woke up with his head sitting in a pile of drool. It seemed as though he had fallen asleep during the meeting. However, the agent of Earth was one of the most important of all, and he must be a pillar of knowledge and strength for the rest to follow, so Tiki began to just nod at everything that was said, pretending to know what he was talking about. 

After a few minutes of this, Tiki was able to figure out what was going on through the use of contex clues. He had to give it to Darver. The man knew that he always liked to be partners with a young thang like Venus. It sure made him feel young. 

"Hmmm, this mission seems to be quite important. I believe with my superior experience and strength, this shall be a great victory for the Makaosu organization. However, I must say I am disappointed in you youngins. Back in my day, we'd listen to our elders and when they gave us a job, we wouldn't be complainin, we'd just do it. They asked us to jump? We asked how high. They asked us to piss? We asked what color.  They asked us to shit? We asked solid or loose. They asked...... um.... what was I saying again?" Tiki asked in a puzzled state.

"Um sir, you were speaking about your experiences as a youth." A Makaosu agent stepped forward to inform his superior.

*
"I KNEW THAT!"* Tiki roared. And with a wave of his hand two pillars of earth came from the ground and collided with the man in the middle. There was a loud squishing sound as the man was crushed between the two pillars of earth.

Tiki's face then turned back from that of an angry powerful monster into that of a senile old man once again as he remembered once again what his assignment was.



> The young Empress pointed at Earth and scowled at him. "Old man, you shall be in charge of the collecting of this useless drift wood. I shall supervise, for I am an Empress and you are naught but my servant!" Beatrix grabbed up her giant golden broad sword by its long handle and secured it to her back.
> 
> "Come old man, the sooner we accomplish this laughable mission the better!" she said with a clap of her hands, and strode for the exit. However she paused mid motion and cast Darver a sideways glance. He would get his just due, and her blade would meet his neck in a future time of her appointing.




"Haha I've got some wood for you right here Empress!" Tiki yelled at the woman as he chased after her trying to unbuckles his pants as he hopped towards Beatrix.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 13, 2010)

Sasha got up from her seat and let out another yawn. "Alright, well I suppose I'll get started. Come on, big fellah, let's go." She said, passing by Neptune. 

As Sasha made her way to the door, she noticed that Girrin and Mirrin were no longer sitting in the corner next to the entrance. Turning around, she saw the two children innocently playing with the few body parts left behind by the agent Tiki had just killed. Girrin swung a left arm around like a sword, while Mirrin was drawing pictures on the floor, using the pool of blood left behind as paint. "Sheesh. I've never been sure why you gave me those two little creeps as servants, Darver. They haven't really been much help so far. I feel like I'm their babysitter more than anything."

She turned back around "Girrin, Mirrin." The two children, stopped playing immediately and ran over to follow Sasha. "Anyway, come on Kai, let's just go."


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 13, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie and Rek made their way back to the ship, leaving the two Makaosu agents behind. As they walked across the small dock of the local fishing village, suddenly Annie remembered what it was she had originally wanted to speak with Rek about. She stopped to a halt and stepped in front of Rek. "There's something you should see..." she told him seriously.
> 
> Rek stopped and looked at her queerly. "What is it?"  he asked.
> 
> ...



"Apologies my dear Annie." Rek said with a hint of amusement. "But you'll have to make do with your current salary." He sifted through the newspaper, looking for anything else that might be interesting to read.

Life was going to be a lot more difficult now, Rek thought. With a bounty on his head he had to worry about the marines going after him, and perhaps some bounty hunters too, but he didn't really care for their kind. No worries though, since soon enough they'll be leaving the West Blue. He'd already visited all the pertinent archaeological sites in this region, and there were more ruins to be visited in the Grand Line. "Now then my dear Annie, where shall we go next?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2010)

Zoidberg said:


> "Apologies my dear Annie." Rek said with a hint of amusement. "But you'll have to make do with your current salary." He sifted through the newspaper, looking for anything else that might be interesting to read.
> 
> Life was going to be a lot more difficult now, Rek thought. With a bounty on his head he had to worry about the marines going after him, and perhaps some bounty hunters too, but he didn't really care for their kind. No worries though, since soon enough they'll be leaving the West Blue. He'd already visited all the pertinent archaeological sites in this region, and there were more ruins to be visited in the Grand Line. "Now then my dear Annie, where shall we go next?"



"Cheapskate huh? You know you can swing it fella, and I it ain't like I'm some bargain basement assassin that you just picked up off the rack or something," Annie chided Rek. He was set on the original fee that they had negotiated however, and wouldn't budge. What a tightwad, she thought to herself.  

Annie smirked at Rek and a mischievous glint began to dance across her deep green eyes. "Well since you won't give me a raise then I guess I'll have to earn a bit on the side then...you know just to pay the bills and stuff." 

Rek didn't like that look in her eyes and was about to ask her just what kind of elicit activity she was going to get him involved in. Annie however quickly hushed him. "Don't worry you won't be in any danger fella," Annie assured Rek confidently. 

_Bella Union Island/A few days later..._
Rek was pushed roughly into the local sheriff's office, a pair of iron handcuffs binding his wrists together. A young girl with bright red hair styled into a short bob loomed over Rek, holding a thick rope chord around his neck. She wore a black eye patch over her right eye, while a vertical scar ran down her left eye (which was the color of ice blue). The sleeping Sheriff almost jumped out of his seat in shock at the noise, and he was about to reach for his gun. 

"Ease up there sheriff," the girl told the lawman in a calm voice, raising both her hands in the air to show that she meant no harm. She casually gestured towards Rek. "He's got an 800,000 bounty on his head, and I'm here to claim it. He's some rich feller who decided to get a taste of the wild side of life I guess. Name's Rek Del Mortis." 

The Sheriff holstered his pistol and breathed a sigh of relief. "Yeah I recognize him from this week's posters," he told the girl, while looking Rek up and down with an appraising stare. "Hmm...wasn't he traveling around with some hardcase floozy?" His gaze momentarily rested on the girls flaming red bob. "Blondie I think she was..."

"I guess she deserted his punkass, but don't worry I'm fixin to corral her ass soon enough," the girl assured the Sheriff with a smile. Rek was quickly placed into a dilapidated cell which was also currently being occupied by the town drunk. "So you gonna give this guy a trial or somethin?" the girl asked. The Sheriff laughed at the question. "Wanna know what they call the judge on this island?" he retorted. 

"What?" 

"Hangin Joe." 

The Sheriff smiled at Rek and tipped his cowboy hat to him. "Hear that? Come tomorrow you gonna hang boy." Meanwhile the girl winked slyly towards Rek while the Sheriff's back was turned to her. 

"So where can I collect that bounty?" she asked the Sheriff with a smile. 

_Ten Minutes later..._
The girl with bright red hair walked out of the bounty masters office with a extra bounce in her step, and 800,000 Beri richer then she was before she had entered. She'd wait a few hours and let Rek stew in his cell before springing him out. Or just maybe she'd let him spend the night with the town drunk. The sudden visual that came to her mind made her laugh out loud as Annie headed towards the local saloon. 

"Welcome to my world fella," she said aloud.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 14, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *With the Phoenix Pirates...*
> "Unhand me you piece of filthy piece of garbage!" Ursla hollared into the air. Gatrom had previously grabbed the masseuse and threw her over his shoulder in an attempt to get all of them out of her massage parlor and away from the Marines.
> 
> Ursla walked over to the side of the road and took a seat on a tree-stomp. She threw her head into her arms and started whining very loudly. "Woe is me! WOE is me! What just happened?!" Ursla cried aload with a river of tears coming out of her eyes. The script was completely flipped on the bounty hunting masseuse. Her attempt to capture the Phoenix Pirates resulted in her being accused of trying to assist the pirates. Now she was wanted right along with them.
> ...



*A year ago on Peach Island...*_
Rose stared at her old sister Amelia with a glum and slightly downcast expression. They both stood on the docks beside a large Marine transport ship. A long line of nervous Marine recruits were slowly boarding the ship which was bound for the Marine Academy in the Grand Line. 

"Miss Ophelia will help run the store. She'll also look in on you to make sure you're getting on well...*and not getting into trouble*," Amelia told Rose.  

"You're really...going?" Rose asked Amelia, her voice taking on a bitter quality. Rose had been hit by mountain bandits twice her size, attacked by giant grizzly bears, even almost had her leg bitten off by a bloodthirsty shark, but none of the injuries she had received hurt quite as much as this moment. Amelia wasn't just her big sis. She had practically raised Rose singlehandedly since their mother died over five years ago, and always was there to bail Rose out of trouble. They were like two peas in a pod.  

Amelia frowned slightly. "You can join up as well you know. Become a Marine..." 
 Rose scowled at the thought. She just wanted to be free, free of stupid rules, and people telling her what to do and how to live. In the Marines freedom wasn't an option. "You were supposed to be my first mate, remember? I'm gonna become the Pirate Queen!" 

"You need to let go of those kids dreams Rosey," Amelia responded sternly.

"It ain't a kids dream!" Rose suddenly shouted. "I'M GONNA BE A PIRATE!"  A few of the Marine recruits looked at Rose queerly. Rose's eyes began to water. 

"I know this is difficult, but I have my own dreams too Rosey. I'm sorry," Amelia replied softly. She reached out to comfort her sister, but Rose slapped Amelia's hand away and suddenly ran off. "Rose!" Amelia cried. 

*"LAST CALL!!"* announced the Marine helmsman from the deck of the boat.

Amelia hesitated for several seconds, looking towards Rose in the distance and then at the departing Marine ship, a torn look on her face. Finally she made her decision. _
_
*Right now...*_
Rose looked at the Ursla and shrugged. "Sorry lady, I can't have no nakama on my ship who I can't trust."  She shook her fists at Ursla and thumbed her nose at her. "I aughta wallop ya into next week for what you pulled." 

Rose was about to make good on her promise in fact, but then she caught sight of a Marine flag flying in the distance. Rose stopped short and focused on the blue flag emblazoned with the iconic seagull symbol of the Marines. It was waving about from the high mast of a Marine ship in the harbor. Rose suddenly thought of Amelia. The last time they had spoken was by den den mushi, when Amelia had graduated the academy. That was about a month before Rose set off on her journey to become the Pirate Queen. 

"Sweet! I just found our ride!" Rose clapped with delight. Rose shot off towards the harbor. Both Gatrom and Beat quickly followed after her. If they had any idea that Rose was intending to hijack Marine ship, perhaps they might not have been so eager to follow.  

Ursla stamped her feet into the ground in a fit. "What about me?!" she wailed. 

"I'll let you come if you promise to cook, clean...oh yeah and free massages!" Rose called back.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Saturn facepalmed, not only was this man a fool, he couldn't even properly shit talk without sounding like a bigger fool, "Yes...I'm sure giants are so above gathering their own food..."
> 
> "Second...A group of giants, even if they have been reduced to creating steel, will not simply give in to the demands of two humans. They will not even listen to our offer if we do not show that we wield the power that is necessary to conquer the world!" he rubs his temples and rises from his seat, "Even if I aimed at you...Is that honestly the best you could do? I do not require to aim my flames to begin with, they simply engulf anything and everything that I wish, but you are not worthy of them, I would simply cut your impudent tongue off."
> 
> He heads to the door, well hole, "Now if you're finished chasing your tail we'll be making our leave. I have a plan that will cost Darver no money and will take limited combat effort, as I know you're quite frightened to actually do battle..."



Now was the turn for Chase to facepalm, this guy was just a little bird-brain, who preffers the most difficult way to do the things, also what was all that about him being scared of fighting? he could kill all those giants before he eve  raise a hand, there was no reason to be arguing with such a fool"*sigh* This idiot"princess" will be killed...Don?t blame me for that Darver...I?m not helping him"he said and stood up, there was no point in delaying the mission just because his partner was a nuisance. 

Walking to the hole which once was the door he glared at Saturn and kept walking in front of the guy.
------------------------------------
*Beelze D. Van*



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Drake lowers his fingers, the energy from his hands fading. He looks towards Clemens and Kong, "Well, what do you guys think?" Kong simply shoots him a look of dislike while Clemens begins to express her thoughts, "Well, I w-"
> 
> "Actually who cares what you guys think!" he turns towards Rufio, "Alright, I'll spare you're crew, and mine..." he says the last part quietly to himself, "Just have them all stand over here."
> 
> ...



He was hidden behind a little cliff from where he shot his weapon, looking how the things were calm now, he just sighed, He took out some guys who were about to attack Beverly. Overhearing a part of the conversation his eyes started to shine as he heard they were a pirate crew.This was his chance.

Coming out from his hidden spot he walked towards themand raised his voice a little"uhmm....this...are ya really pirates?"he asked, hopefully they weren?t going to look at him as if he were a weirdo.

 ---------------------------------------
*Tiger D. Ral, The green Cloak Pirates*

He was still running some marines were after him, seriously those guy never stop "Damn, Where could Rex be?"he said, the only way to get out of the island was actually going with the crew.He clearly remembers how his little boat  sank in the ocean, seconds after he arrived to the port."Blue flame: fire dragon"he said, his arm got involved in blue fire and then by stretching it a blue fire dragon came out from it and attacked the little squad of about 5 marines who were pursuing him, they ended knocked out and with some minor burns.With that Ral continued with his race towards the port.

Some minutes later, he arrived to the port, he was kinda tired but was still looking for someone of the crew.Looking around he saw in the distance Chunhi carrying somethings to a ship, probably the crew?s ship and Alex was fighting against a guy, though his presence was quite similar as the one who tried to fight with Rex, probably a marine too."Hey! Do ya need some help?!"he said while approaching


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Beelze D. Van*
> He was hidden behind a little cliff from where he shot his weapon, looking how the things were calm now, he just sighed, He took out some guys who were about to attack Beverly. Overhearing a part of the conversation his eyes started to shine as he heard they were a pirate crew.This was his chance.
> 
> Coming out from his hidden spot he walked towards themand raised his voice a little"uhmm....this...are ya really pirates?"he asked, hopefully they weren?t going to look at him as if he were a weirdo.



Clemens had been in a real bind, surrounded on all sides by enraged Pirates. Out of nowhere several pirates that were about to charge her dropped to the ground with bullet holes in their heads. Clemens instantly ducked and rolled away as she heard the gunshots, expecting whoever the sniper was to come at her next. She figured these cutthroats didn't care very much about killing their own to get at a target. However by that point, the captain of this amateur crew had suddenly given up, or more like saved his own bacon in her opinion. 

She had seen plenty of Pirates of his ilk during her time with the Marines. Spineless jellyfish who put on a tough act, but when push came to shove their bark was far worse then their bite. Clemens eyed one of the Pirate's who laid on the deck, hands clasped over his bloody face. He had made a particularly crass cat call towards her, like the kind she used to get when she first joined TFAJ as a fresh faced rookie. She grabbed the pirate by his shirt collar, lifted him up then flipped him over the railing and into the drink. "Flotation device my ass..." she muttered under her breath, while wiping her hands clean. 

As Drake tossed the rest of the crew overboard but for some reason not their Captain as well, Clemens shook her head with disdain. Apparently Drake wasn't too discerning when it came to picking members of his "pack." She was about to tell Drake that she was having second thoughts about this whole deal, when a teenage boy appeared from a hiding spot and began walking towards them. He couldn't be much older then 18 she figured. Clemens quickly realized those bullets from before had come from the direction where he was hiding. So this kid was the sniper. 

"Uhmm....this...are ya really pirates?" he asked in a tentative voice. 

Clemens shook her head at him. "Nope no pirates here kid. Just an idiot and his horny talking monkey, and an even bigger idiot who will probably try and kill us the first opportunity he gets," she said dryly, gesturing towards Atlas and Rufio. "Thanks for shooting those Pirates by the way. Those were pretty good shots." Clemens extended her right hand towards the boy. "Name's Beverly, but you can call me Bev."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens had been in a real bind, surrounded on all sides by enraged Pirates. Out of nowhere several pirates that were about to charge her dropped to the ground with bullet holes in their heads. Clemens instantly ducked and rolled away as she heard the gunshots, expecting whoever the sniper was to come at her next. She figured these cutthroats didn't care very much about killing their own to get at a target. However by that point, the captain of this amateur crew had suddenly given up, or more like saved his own bacon in her opinion.
> 
> She had seen plenty of Pirates of his ilk during her time with the Marines. Spineless jellyfish who put on a tough act, but when push came to shove their bark was far worse then their bite. Clemens eyed one of the Pirate's who laid on the deck, hands clasped over his bloody face. He had made a particularly crass cat call towards her, like the kind she used to get when she first joined TFAJ as a fresh faced rookie. She grabbed the pirate by his shirt collar, lifted him up then flipped him over the railing and into the drink. "Flotation device my ass..." she muttered under her breath, while wiping her hands clean.
> 
> ...



"Hey! Hey! Hey!" Atlas shouts in an offended tone, "Kong can't talk..." he says, shooting her a look.

"And I'm sure our new friend..." he looks over towards the former pirate captain, *"Rufio,"* Drake quickly turns back towards Clemens and her new friend, "Rufio! Would never do anything to hurt us. I mean come on, he even gave us a new ship as a show of his dedication to the pack!"

He looks over towards the gunslinger, "So, you helped Bev out? She is pretty weak so I'm not surprised she needed a hand but it's much appreciated," he rubs his chin for a moment, "How about joining our pack as well? I'm pretty handy with a gun," Kong transforms into a pistol and he begins spinning him around, "But only when it comes to firing my own aura, I'm not much good with any actual bullets."

Drake crossed his arms, "It's perfect. You can join as our gunner/Bev's bodyguard. She's going to need a lot of protecting!" he says with a grin, "Anyway, my name's Atlas D. Drake, and I've been introducing myself several times today..." he says with another rub of his chin, believing it's beginning to lose its flair. 

"So whatdya say...Sweaty guy," he says looking at the young man with a bit of a nervous manner to him, "Join my pack," he says with a look of sheer determination, as if it was an order rather than a request.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van*

"Yeah, no problem sis"He said and shook the womans hand and looked at the guy who said that the monkey can?t talk, now that he thinks about it, can a monkey be a pirate? well that was one of his reasons to want leaving that island and know the world, many things could happen out there.

As soon as Drake told him to join his pack his eyes started to sparkle and a little shout came out from his mouth"Great!!"and raised his fist to the sky"Are ya serious?!"he asked excited, he was one step closer to his dream. Recovering the composure he introduced himself"Oh yeah, My name is Beelze D. Van though ya can call me Van"he said smiling "Nice to meet ya all!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2010)

*The East Blue/Salamander Island...*
"I'm bored..."

Two Marines leaned against the railing of the Marine battleship _Sea Wolf_. She was a medium sized but older model of brigantine, that dated to the era before Roger had ignited the Pirate age. All told the _Sea Wolf_ had 20 cannons (which were just as old as the ship), two decks, and a crew of 60 Marines, not counting the drunk captain of course. At the moment only 20 of those Marines were on the ship, the others currently enjoying a bit of R&R on Salamander Island. 

"Why couldn't the captain let us go on shore leave too?" grumbled the same Marine, a rookie.  

"Luck of the draw lad. Someone's gotta watch the ship," replied his older comrade, a grizzled Marine of over forty. What some would call a "lifer." 

"Hey what's that?" the rookie Marine suddenly declared. He pointed towards the horizon at something elusive and fast moving. "Dunno, can't see shit," grunted the older Marine. He squinted his eyes towards where the Marine was pointing. It took him a few seconds to focus on the object. It was a round translucent orb the size of a cannonball that hurtled through the air. 

"It's a bird."

"Naw looks like a bubble."

"Could be a plane..."

"IT'S COMIN AT US. RAISE THE FUCKIN ALARM!!!" 

"Or Superm-"

*BABOOOM!*

The bubble slammed into the railing where they were stationed, and exploded in a rush of compressed air that sent both Marines flying away like ragdolls. A loud alarm immediately went up across the ship. Half asleep Marines were woken out of their boredom and clambered out of the lower decks. As the rookie Marine tried to get back to his feet, a girl with reddish blond hair and a mischievous face sprang onto the railing with perfect balance. "Hey mister do you know where I can find the den den mushi room on this ship?" she asked him with a smile. The Marine looked back at her in utter disbelief. 

"PIRATES!!!" he roared, before drawing his pistol and firing. 

Rose laughed and somersaulted to the deck, narrowly avoiding the bullets which ripped into the wooden railing. She charged the rookie Marine with sudden speed that he wasn't expecting. In her right palm she held a swirling softball sized bubble that spun around like a corkscrew.  *"BUBBLE PISTON!"* she roared as she slammed the bubble into the Marine's midsection. The bubble spun around in a blur of motion and drilled into the Marine's stomach, exploding with enough force to send him hurtling across the deck and into the ocean. 

As other Marines started to appear on deck, Rose thumbed her nose at them and looked around at the deck of the Marine ship. It was a nice old ship she thought. "I like this ship. I think we're gonna take it!" Rose declared. Behind her, Gatrom appeared over the railing, followed closely by Beat. Not too far behind was a very disgruntled masseuse who kept promising to kill them.  

"Gatrom, Beat, clear the deck of these guys and get ready to sail. Massage lady clean the deck after they're done, and then give them massages!" she commanded in her best Captain's voice. "And I'll take...THE KITCHEN!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Beelze D. Van*
> 
> "Yeah, no problem sis"He said and shook the womans hand and looked at the guy who said that the monkey can?t talk, now that he thinks about it, can a monkey be a pirate? well that was one of his reasons to want leaving that island and know the world, many things could happen out there.
> 
> As soon as Drake told him to join his pack his eyes started to sparkle and a little shout came out from his mouth"Great!!"and raised his fist to the sky"Are ya serious?!"he asked excited, he was one step closer to his dream. Recovering the composure he introduced himself"Oh yeah, My name is Beelze D. Van though ya can call me Van"he said smiling "Nice to meet ya all!"



"D...?" he tilts his head, "I guess that makes us like distant cousins or something!" he shouts, throwing his arm around his shoulder. 

"Anyway, Rufio! Van!"  he shouts, removing his arm from Van's shoulder and taking a Captain like pose, "Get this ship ready and then move out! There's a whole world out there just waiting to hear out names!"

He then turns towards Clemens, "Bev, you've had a rough day. Too much battle for such a delicate one, you need some rest," he says pushing her towards the cabins.

Kong attempts to latch onto her leg but Drake stops him with his foot, "Now now Kong, as first mate you've got to supervise these two newbies!" Kong sighs and then turns towards the two with a serious look on his face, "Ook..." he says with his finger outstretched at them,  Atlas grins, "Look at the commanding force of his finger, couldn't have picked a better first mate. Now lets get the hell out of here!"

*With Gabriel and Hawthorne*

The two had made their way to the heart of the pirates' base of operations. The scenario whenever they met any obstacle had been similar...Hawthorne would develop a detailed plan only to see that the situation had already been handled by the Ensign with brute force and stealth. 

"We should be approaching the target soon," Hawthorne informs him with an adjust of his glasses, "Which means this mission will soon be over..."

"Correct, that is if we managed to obtain it," Gabriel sighs, "Oh we'll get it...And then I'll finally be rid of this annoying tick," he comes to a quick halt, holding his arm out to signal Hawthorne to stop however he doesn't catch the signal and simply crashes into his arm.

"What was that?!" one of the men around the corner shouts, "We'd better go check it out," they hear a loud thud as they probably place something down, "That's why we were stopping..." he says looking at Hawthorne with disgust, "Get ready..." he says holding his knives close.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 15, 2010)

Green Cloak Pirates-


"Get to the ship." Rex rushed past Tiger, grabbing him as he did so. "Oi! But what about Alex!" Tiger shouts. "He'll be fine." Rex looked back to see Alex putting on a serious face. "He always comes through." Alex looked over the marine in front of him, his body covered in fur. He noted his brother rush past him and became extremely serious. "It seems my brother has decided to leave the island." Alex comments. 

"Well that wont happen." Jinto stepped out between two buildings and held up his hand. "We're bringing you all in now, stopping this before it starts." A strip of metal begins to slither around his arm and poke up it's head. The metal had the form of a snake, complete with metal fangs and tongue. "Interesting." Alex looked around, it was a normal dock, plenty of wood... lots of water. 

"What are you looking for? You've already lost. Just give up." Jinto takes a step forward. "You know, when Rex and I were dismantling ships, i always had to work on the ships that could be salvaged or the ships that needed to be taken apart. Do you know why?" Jinto rolled his eyes. "Why...?" Jinto asked, trying to play Alex's little game.

"When you take apart a ship, you have to make precise cuts, you can't just destroy it. You have to keep the parts in relatively good shape in order for your re-sell to be high. You also need to keep them in good shape to use for repairs on another ship. So, i was in charge of salvageable ships. What do you think it was Rex did?" Jinto shrugged. "I give up, what is it that he did?" 

Alex smirked. "He took care of the ships that didn't have a shred of worth to them. Do you want to know why?" "Oh, do please tell." Jinto rolled his eyes. "Rex is always..." BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!! A massive explosion erupts from behind jinto, flinging him into the air, Alex quickly leaps and dives into the water near by. "REXLESS!" Rex shouts from his ship, the cannon still emitting smoke from the barrel. 

The ship was part way out to sea, Kris was back on board as well. "You bastard, you were going to leave me weren't you!" Kris shouts at Rex. "I considered it, i wont lie." Rex smirked. "All those years aiming at ships paid off!" Alex announces as he pulls himself, soaking wet, onto deck. "Good to see you're ok." Rex smirked. "Yeah, a little warm at first but the water was cooling." Rex held out his hand and pulled his brother up. "And here i thought i was the careless one." Rex grinned. "I guess you're rubbing off on me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 15, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "D...?" he tilts his head, "I guess that makes us like distant cousins or something!" he shouts, throwing his arm around his shoulder.
> 
> "Anyway, Rufio! Van!"  he shouts, removing his arm from Van's shoulder and taking a Captain like pose, "Get this ship ready and then move out! There's a whole world out there just waiting to hear out names!"
> 
> ...


Clemens looked up at the sky. _Oda forgive me,_ she thought to herself. She was literally turning her back on everything she had sworn to uphold and protect as a Marine. She thought of just forming a mirror and disappearing, going back to her solitary life on the run from Cipher Pol. Was a split second from doing so in fact, but then that annoying voice spoke up again. _You haven't turned your back on anything Bev. They turned their back on you. You can still serve justice in your own way._ 

Clemens suddenly slapped Drake's hands away as he tried to usher her to the cabins. "I'm fine," she told him emphatically. "Or maybe you forgot that ass kicking I gave you?"  

Drake snorted with laughter. "Heh, I guess I must've hit you harder then I thought Red, because I sure don't remember it going down that way." 

Clemens ignored him and walked towards the wheelhouse. "Hey what are you doing?" Drake asked her as she walked up to the wheel and began adjusting the equipment. Clemens rolled her eyes and sighed in exasperated fashion. "Have you ever steered a Buster Call warship by any chance? Or navigated through a vicious storm or knock up stream?" Clemens asked him pointedly. 

Drake was about to ask her just what the heck a Buster Call and knock up stream were, but Clemens hushed him like a schoolteacher quieting down a disruptive student. "Yeah I thought so. Listen let the pro navigate and you just do....whatever is that you do..._Captain,_" she told Drake with a sarcastic smirk. Damn did it feel weird calling this guy, Captain. It might take her a while to get used to that. In fact she'd probably only use the title sparingly. Better to not let his already massive ego explode into the stratosphere. 

Kong suddenly started laughing and pointed at Drake, giving him a _'She sure told you...'_ expression.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2010)

*Atlas Pirates*

Drake glared at the monkey as he mocked him, "You've just been demoted to a stain on the side of the wall," he says before kicking a blast of red energy from his foot and towards the monkey.

He quickly transforms into a red balloon and takes to the sky, avoiding the blast, "You'd better stay up there," he says turning around. Suddenly he spots something brown land in front of him, just missing his head, "...THAT BETTER NOT HAVE BEEN WHAT I THINK IT WAS BANANA BREATH!" he shouts to the monkey in the sky who simply sticks his tongue out. His feet begin to glow with yellow aura, "Oh I'm going to get you..." he shoots off into the sky reaching for the monkey's throat.

*Mariejois *

Vice Admiral Pride storms the halls of the Holy Land with his usual scowl upon his face. He couldn't stand half of the pansies in this place...Half of them didn't deserve to wear the marine's insignia on their backs, but things would change soon enough when he became an Admiral, and soon after Fleet Admiral.

He makes his way into his office where a stack of the latest bounties rests, "The newest prey..." he starts flipping through them, plenty of ex-marines...Nothing could piss him off more, until he spotted something unforgivable. 

"What is this shit!" he shouts, releasing red energy from his body, "Atlas D. Drake...This douche bag...Uses Teishoku Reiki...How the hell does this scrub know how to use _my_ technique!" admittedly Pride wasn't the inventor of the Color Aura fighting technique but he sure as hell was the main user in his mind, and there's no way this rookie pirate scum could be using it.

He grabs hold of a Den Den Mushi and brings the speaker to his mouth, "Get someone in here!" he barks into the receiver, "Y-yes sir!" a young marine soon arrives, "Took you long enough..."  he mumbles, despite the marine's record worthy speed.

"You see this punk!" he shouts, holding up the rookie's bounty poster, "I want a crew sent to take care of this fucker and his crew immediately," he can't help but laugh as he reads the other two members of his crew's posters, "Make sure they off this traitor...painfully...And they can fry the monkey too for all I care, but I want this Atlas fagget brought back alive, just barely."

"Yes sir!" he salutes and then heads out the door, "Hold it!" the man comes to a quick halt, "I don't want any pussy marines on this job...Get the most brutal squad in the area. Yeah, that'll do," the lackey once again salutes and makes his exit.

"I want to get to the bottom of this bullshit..." he says, eying Drake's poster.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2010)

*Rufio*

_*Okay,*_ Rufio thought to himself. *A crazy man with a monkey, a hot redhead with a devil fruit, and an odd sniper. I can work with this.* He snapped a salute to Drake and rushed off towards the mast, double checking the knots.

In truth, it was nice to have something to do again. Lounging around, drinking wine, watching fights, and enjoying women had been nice, but too much of a good thing, ya know? He'd probably be back to missing it in about 20 minutes, but he didn't want to put a damper on the feeling he had right now.

True, his specialty lay in cooking, but he was a pretty decent jack of all trades deckhand, and the ship had already been prepped for battle so there wasn't all that much to set up. *"She's ready for anything Captain!"* Rufio shouted to Drake, who was now chasing his monkey around in the sky.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van*

He nodded with a big sweat drop on his head when the monkey pointed at them, it was kinda scary but cool at the same time. He instantly went to help Rufio with the mast though there wasn´t really so much to do. He was a snipper and trained to be one of the best since he was a kid, he was proud of it.

He laughed when Drake was chasing Kong in the sky, this little crew was funny.That was till he remembered the merchandise that he was carrying to the marines "wait a minute!" he said and jumped off the boat, ran towards the path he was walking through before knowing these guys. Taking out from his pocket a note where the amount of products was written he took out also a pen and wrote_" Sorry master, but I can´t waste this chance...I´m becoming a pirate!...have  luck with the business. att: Van"_ with that he ran back to the ship.

"Sorry, i had to do something before leaving here"he said boarding the boat again"Then shall we go Drake-san?"he said smiling.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 15, 2010)

luffy no haki said:


> *Beelze D. Van*
> 
> He nodded with a big sweat drop on his head when the monkey pointed at them, it was kinda scary but cool at the same time. He instantly went to help Rufio with the mast though there wasn?t really so much to do. He was a snipper and trained to be one of the best since he was a kid, he was proud of it.
> 
> ...



As Drake chased down the monkey that continued to transform into different flying items he heard his two new deck hands shout that they're ready to head out. 

"What?" he asks looking down at them, he can barely hear them from so high up, when did he get so high up? Well that didn't matter, he had a monkey to-BAM! It was no longer a monkey, but a cannon that had crashed down on top of the Captain.

"You piece a shit!" he shouts, trying to grab hold of the cannon as they plummet to the deck. Kong transforms back to a monkey just before he reaches the deck, though Drake still slams into it hard after the long drop.

He struggles to his feet, "Fuckin...Hairball..." he says, catching his breath, *"Captain...?"* Rufio asks him, a bit concerned, "LETS GET OUT OF HERE!" he shouts, rising to his feet just as fast as he fell.


----------



## Gaja (Nov 16, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> 
> "Get to the ship." Rex rushed past Tiger, grabbing him as he did so. "Oi! But what about Alex!" Tiger shouts. "He'll be fine." Rex looked back to see Alex putting on a serious face. "He always comes through." Alex looked over the marine in front of him, his body covered in fur. He noted his brother rush past him and became extremely serious. "It seems my brother has decided to leave the island." Alex comments.
> ...



*Pattaya - GS Marines
"East Blue"*​
"Dear me... they got away..."

Holding a pancake in his hand the young Marine transformed back into his human form. Damn that was sweet, just the way he liked it. The town was a mess, but frankly that was of little concern to Pattaya, _this_ time he wasn't the one responsible for it.

"Should we go after them Jinto-san? Maybe get some donuts before we do? Maybe some pancakes and pizza, and ice cream with some fruit on top. Ow and melted chocolate too!!!... Eeem... what were we talking about again..."

Tapping his shoulder a bit of hair from his devil fruit fell of his body, something the Ensign disliked a lot, but the bit of running felt good, and those guys seemed like a fun bunch, hopefully they would run into each other once more. And yes he was a bit of a random person at times.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 16, 2010)

*The Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom was still shaking his head as he jumped to the railing of the navy ship. 

"Ya know, if I woulda known you were a pirate all along I would've realized this little excursion could be more fun than I originally thought. I'm not one for being bossed around, but if it's by a pretty girl like you I think I'll be able to manage." Gatrom announced as he looked over at his new captain.

Suddenly a marine charged at Rose from behind, raising his sword high above his head ready to strike down the young pirate. However, before the strike could connect, Gatrom appeared blocking the blade with a combat knife of his own.

"Trust your back to me. I'll be sure to make you the Pirate Queen!" Gatrom yelled with a laugh has he quickly spun his blade knocking away the marine's sword. Before the man could react, Gatrom then had dispatched him with a quick elbow to the side of the head.

As he looked over, Gatrom could see beat, going into his breakdance style of martial arts that he had used earlier. Out of the corner of his eye, Gatrom then witnessed a whole crowd of marines fly backwards in all different directions as Beat spun in the middle.

"That kid may be the oddest fighter i've ever met, but I can't deny the effectiveness. Heh, I might have to get him to show me a  couple of those moves sometime." Gatrom commented as he watched his crew mate.

Gatrom didn't have much time to watch his new friend's fight though because new marines had arrived on the deck and had began to attack as well. 

Gatrom dashed forward jumping to the side and sticking his feet to a nearby building. Then, springing off of the building, Gatrom wielded both of his combat knives as he shot through the crowd of marines. Gatrom rolled to a stop on the other side of the group and looked back. As he did so, he saw five unconscious marines and the other five looking back at him in shock.

"Huh, I seem to be getting better. Still not quite up to the Goliath namesake yet, but it's getting close." Gatrom said to himself as he prepared to engage the remaining marines.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 16, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose flashed Gatrom a thumbs up as he took care of the Marine that had tried to attack her. "I expect nothin less of the first mate of the pirate Queen!" she told him pridefully. Technically her first mate was supposed to be Amelia, but that kind of thinking just got Rose down in the dumps. So she instead focused on something that would lift her spirits. 

"Where's the fridge?!" she boomed in loud voice. She raced head on towards a crowd of Marines. Rose pointed both her palms at them. 

"Get her!" 

Suddenly a giant bubble shot out of her palms and engulfed her foes (six in total). The Marines bounced around inside the bubble trying to free themselves, but to no avail. Rose slid under the bubble and kicked it with all her might. "Bubble Bounce!" 

*POP!* 

The bubble exploded, sending the Marines flying upwards into the air like rockets. Rose eyed them with the smile as they became nothing more then little dots that crashed into the ocean. "It's only a few miles back to the island!" she called out to them with a mischievous giggle. 

Rose made a beeline for the lower deck, which had by now emptied out of Marines. She quickly caught the scent of something cooking and something delicious, and followed her nose towards it. "Smells like lunch!" she declared. As she raced through a narrow corridor, something in an empty room caught her eye. She braked to halt and peeked her head inside. A marine was screaming into a den den mushi, pleading for backup. "We're being attacked!" he exclaimed frantically. "Huh? What do you mean teenage girls shouldn't be difficult to deal with?!" 

Rose silently crept up behind him and tapped his shoulder. He shrieked in alarm and spun around, but Rose casually tossed him through the nearby porthole. She quickly grabbed the den den mushi. "Hello?" she asked in a pleasant voice. 

*"WHO THE FUCK IS THIS?!"* shouted the voice on the other end. 

"Well duh, this is Phoenix D. Rose...the future Pirate queen," she replied in an obvious tone. "So hey mister can I talk to my big sis please? She's a Marine. Probably a Captain by now or somethin. We haven't talked in awhile and I really miss her..."  

The voice remained silent. Rose was about to ask if he was still on the line, but then he spoke up in a surprisingly calm tone of voice. *"What's your sisters name?" * As Rose innocently gave Amelia's name, she had no idea how complicated she was just about to maker her sisters life. 

*With the Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens sat by the wheelhouse of the ship, reading the old book she had risked her life to procure, _A history of Poneglyphs_. The book was firmly nestled on her lap, beside her a cup of coffee and a croissant. Surprisingly this ship was well stocked with provisions. Much of it of the high end variety, which she had no doubt Rufio and his former crew had plundered of course. She carefully turned the crinkled pages with reverence, focusing on each word through the thin gold framed reading glasses perched atop the bridge of her nose. 

It had been a few days since the Atlas Pirates had sailed off in their new found ship. Clemens had steered them in the direction of the nearest island which wasn't too far off now. She found it strange traveling with others again. It would still take some getting used to she realized. Rufio still continued to kiss Drake's ass (she didn't trust him even though he had been nothing but kind to her so far), Van was a nice enough kid as well and a mean shot, and Drake...well Drake was Drake. 

Clemens absently reached for the cup of coffee beside her. Suddenly the cup began to tremble violently. Clemens narrowed her eyes at the cup "What the-?" In a flash the coffee cup transformed into Kong. The monkey leaped towards Clemens, his lips puckered and his eyes radiating heart signs, but then a round mirror appeared in his path. He flew straight through the liquid like surface of the mirror and was gone. Clemens smirked to herself, her green eyes glowing brightly. Another mirror formed directly beside the ship and over the water. 

"Drake your monkey fell into the water again. Maybe he'll remember how to float this time!" Clemens exclaimed as she heard the splash, followed by a distinct ook ook call of alarm.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 16, 2010)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Drake relaxed on the deck of the ship as he always did, basking in the warmth of the sun. Ever since his stay on the island full of animals of all shapes and sizes he just didn't feel comfortable indoors. He was tempted to rip the roof off of his cabin but he assumed once they picked up a shipwright they would figure something out for him.

Suddenly he heard a call from Clemens, something about his monkey. He soon figured it out as he heard the ooks of panic coming from the water, "Gah! Van! Save your first mate immediately!" he shouts, grabbing hold of the gunner and chucking him overboard after Kong.

The suprised marksman managed to get with it, scooping up the monkey and making his way back on board. Kong quickly shook his fur dry and climbed onto Drake's shoulder. He blew Clemens a kiss from the distance, it was the classic game of hard to get in the small primate's mind, the female monkeys played games of their own, but he had developed to an advanced stage that none other than a beautiful red haired human could handle him. 

Drake ignored the two, he was sure it would continue to get ugly, but he would just keep sending people over board to get him. He soon spotted an island in the distance, "Laaaaaand!" he shouts with excitement.

"Looks like it's-" Clemens says, slowly recalling the name of the island but is soon cut off, "Yeah whatever Red, an island's an island. Lets go check it out."

*On the Island...*

A hooded woman walks through the streets, her face covered from all spectators, "What makes you think this scum's gona' be here," a spike haired man in a sleeveless kimono says as she walks along side her.

"Judging by the coordinates that Vice Admiral Pride gave us they should be arriving here sometime today...It's the nearest island and they'll need to stop for supplies," the hooded woman says.

"I can sense wild souls arriving...Our targets shall be here momentarily..." a tall, long haired man says with a crazed look in his eyes. The ninja smirks, "Well if the nut job says they're here it must be true." The little girl that walks along side them simply giggles, though she hardly resembles a human anymore, she somehow fits in with this group of misfits and madmen. 

The woman leading them lowers her hood, revealing short violet hair, "Vlad is right, they should be arriving now, lets head towards the docks."


----------



## Pyro (Nov 16, 2010)

*The Cipher Pirates*



Hiruma said:


> *Cipher Pirates - Elaine's fortune telling with Bros*
> 
> "Huh?" Elaine said. This joker had woken her up just for this? Of course, she had said that it would be fine to ask her for a fortune whenever they wanted to, but she was hurting all over from her fight and being roused from her sleep did not improve her temper. On the other hand, Bros had always seemed rather... out-of-it, for lack of a better description, so she wouldn't be surprised if he didn't really consider the current situation.
> 
> ...



"Eh... oh well. I can't really figure out what's gonna happen. Most of my past is a big blur to me, but all that means is that I must have had a great time if I can't remember it. Haha. Anyway, thanks for the fortune, I can see you had a rough time with your fight so I'll help ya ou a little bit. Morphine." And with Bros' last word, a stream of morphine began to run through not only his bloodstream but also the bloodstream of Elaine easing all pain and bringing a pleasant feeling along with it. 


"Ya want another dose of that shit or anything, just let me know. It aint hard to control or anything..." Bros said nonchalantly as he walked away towards Kent.

"Yo dude, where are we heading next?" Bros asked.

"I think we're heading towards Bourbon Rock, I'm not so sure though. I'm not the best when it comes to navigating." Kent responded.

"Bourbon Rock huh? I feel like that place rings a bell... oh well. If they've got some good for, I'm all down for it. If you need me, I'll be taking a bit of a nap. Oh, by the way, that's a good sword you got there." Bros said as he pointed to the sword at Kent's foot. 

Kent nodded as he watched Bros once again descend down into the lower decks of the ship.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 17, 2010)

*Voices of a Revolution! The Mystic Pirates Answer the Call!​*
The Mystic Pirates finally docked their fairly small fishing boat at the harbor of an island called Velmose. Rio hoped out of the boat accompanied by the blind swordsman, Tengu and the weird girl with the helmet and guns, Tex. The three looked a bit distraught after their short voyage in the small ship. They hardly knew anything about each other, fate just happened to clump them together as they fleed from the Marines at the previous island. But, all of that is irrelevant now. 

"Velmose...have either of you heard of this place?" Rio questioned as he surveyed the area. "I'm not really familiar with any of the islands around these parts. I wonder if there's some admirable opponents here?"

Tengu slammed his sword down in front of Rio, "You're not going to go looking for trouble just yet. We just got here you nitwit!" Tengu protested. 

"Do I really know who I'm dealing with?" Tex questioned herself in her head. 

"We can at least go into town! That shouldn't hurt anything!" Rio said before walking around Tengu's giant buster sword and heading towards town. 

_Velmose is what one would call a very "phony" town. They put on a facade as if they're content with the lives they are currently living, but the truth always comes to light. To top this off, the island is notorious for getting hit by a hurricane during the most unexpected times....._​
The town was bustling with activity--shops were open and selling out, restaurants were occupied, children were plauying and people are laughing. This appears to be the ideal place for anyone hoping to live a life of content. The town closely resembled a metropolis of modern times, except the buildings weren't made of steel. 

Rio held a brochure in his hand detailing many of the things available to do while visiting Velmose. "We should try the sea king rodeo," Rio said as his eyes stayed glued to the brochure. He bumped into various people along the way as he walked.

"How about we get an actual SHIP first," Tengu rebutted. He was easily navigating through the bustling streets despite his visual block. 

_"Selo-sama is coming!!! Look happy!"
"Big smiles everyone!!!"
"Did anyone get him a gift for the day?!?!"
"I picked some flowers for him, I hope he likes it!"
"I caught some fresh fish for him!"_

The town's people scrambled around as they prepared for the arrival of the individual known as "Selo-sama."

"I wonder who this Selo guy is?" Rio said as a line of marines marched down the street with a man sitting in a carriage in tow.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2010)

> *With Gabriel and Hawthorne*
> 
> The two had made their way to the heart of the pirates' base of operations. The scenario whenever they met any obstacle had been similar...Hawthorne would develop a detailed plan only to see that the situation had already been handled by the Ensign with brute force and stealth.
> 
> ...



_*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_

Both Marines eventually made their way to two giant blast doors. The doors looked incredibly thick and durable. "Just a hunch but I think there's something important behind this door," Gabriel declared in a low voice. Hawthorne walked up to the door and gently rapped his knuckles against the surface. Hawthorne nodded thoughtfully as he heard the hollow thud his knuckles made. "Hmm...I do believe that this is a composite alloy of Wapolium and Tetratitanium. Very impressive, Wapolium is quite a rare man made substance. Hard to come by indeed. I would recommend that we take samples before entering and then-" Hawthorne stopped mid sentence as Gabriel simply pushed a red button on the side of the giant blast doors. Suddenly the doors began to rumble open. "Or we could have done that..." Hawthorne said awkwardly.  

Gabriel and Hawthorne stood back as the doors slowly slid open. Overhead, two bright red warning lights flashed back and forth casting the corridor in a pale red light. Gabriel tightened his grip on his daggers, ready for anything. His eyes widened as he beheld the towering structure within. "OH MY WORD!!!!" Hawthorne exclaimed with wonder. Before them stood a giant cylindrical tube standing well over fifty feet tall. At the end of the tube was a curved black nose cone that had tiny portholes carved around it. The tube gleamed like highly polished silver, and the word _*Moonshot I*_ was emblazoned across the silver tube in bold red lettering. 

Hawthorne rushed inside the cavernous room and dropped to his knees before the mechanical behemoth, his body trembling with excitement. "DO YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS?!" he asked Gabriel in awe. Gabriel shrugged. He had never seen anything quite like this thing. It looked like a giant bullet to him, however he didn't really care either. If this is what they were here to secure then their job was done. "IT IS A ROCKET!!" he cried. "A GODDAMN ROCKET SHIP!!!" 

As Hawthorne ran towards the rocket and began taking notes, Gabriel suddenly felt the hairs on the back of his neck stand up. Something told him that they weren't alone in this giant room. He couldn't say how or why, but he just knew. Before he even knew what he was doing, Gabriel rushed towards Hawthorne and pushed him away just as a long metal spear stabbed into the ground where Hawthorne had just been standing. Gabriel rolled away and quickly came back to his feet beside Hawthorne A tall man landed beside the spear and casually pulled it out of the metal floor. He had close cropped blond hair and wore aviator goggles over his forehead. Strange looking skates were strapped to his feet which made a cushioning sound as he landed. The man cast them an amused smile. 

"Don't touch my ride punks," he said in a grizzled voice, pointing the business end of the gleaming spear at the two Marines. Suddenly the tip of his spear flew like a bullet towards Gabriel's face. Hawthorne screamed in panic and ran off behind the rocket. "My word how uncivilized. Hold him off Ensign. I am going to make another diagram.!" he cried.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 17, 2010)

*Kent*

After much internal discussion, Kent finally put some nails in the wall above his bed and hung Brie's katana there. If she wanted it bad enough she could come get it. He could always use the workout.

The rest of the trip to Bourbon Rock (Not Whiskey Peak as Kent had originally predicted) was uneventful. Elaine slept and fiddled with her cards. Raeyr slashed at the mast and argued with his sword. Bros smoked, though without food he was a bit more irritable than normal. Yama retreated to the crow's nest to find his center.

Kent concentrated his inner spirit. Alone in his room with all the lights off he held the unique alignment of the Starshine island's stars in his mind, allowing them to cleanse his body and purify his soul. He didn't move for the rest of the trip, though occasionally his crew mates would see a violent flash of red light from under the door.

A week later, they arrived at Bourbon Rock. They were all slightly irritable from lack of food, but some were handling it better than others. Kent emerged from his room for the first time in a week, blinking owlishly at the light. Burn marks were prominent on his forearms but he ignore them, instead leading his small crew onto the island.

"Alright, the first thing we're doing is getting some fucking food. Who's with me?"

*Prince*

Prince and Amelia entered the next room warily, backs pressed up against each other, slowly rotating.

"Something doesn't feel right..." Amelia muttered. She hadn't been a marine very long, but even she could recognize the feeling in the pit of her stomach.

Prince nodded wordlessly, shifting his falchion slightly in his grip. Something caught his eye, but he dismissed it - a trick of the light, most likely.

And then something tore into his leg. Prince fell to the ground, his leg bleeding. "Sunnuva Bitch!" He shouted, whirling around. Another shot rang out but this time he was ready for it, and he managed to roll behind cover. "Amelia! Get to Gabriel and Hawthorne and tell them this thing's gone to hell. I'll hold off whoever the fuck is- Ah!" Another round punched straight through the pillar he was hiding behind and nearly took off his hand. Without his gauntlet he would've been living with only one hand for the rest of his life. "Just go!"


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 17, 2010)

_*Shinsou's ship/West Blue*_

Shinsou tapped his pencil on his desk, sitting in his cabin, waiting impatiently for Ten to confirm the life signals she had sensed earlier. 

"Velmose. That's the island that's not far from here." Dapper said, pointing to a coordinate on a large map he had laid out on the deck. Ten leaned down over him, examining the map. "I see. That is most likely where the signals are coming from." Shinsou exited his cabin and walked over to Dapper and Ten. "Are we getting close?" Ten stood up and nodded. "Good. Owl, have you detrmined where the signals are coming from?" Shinsou said, turning to Dapper. "It's Dapper. And yes. We believe they are most likely coming from the island Velmose." 

Shinsou smiled upon hearing this. "Velmose? What amazing luck. We happen to have a base on that very island. This will be easier than I thought."

*Grand Line/Moore's lab*

The laboratory was in shambles. The door was smashed open, appaearing to have been done with a massive fist. Moore stood against the wall, terrified. An enormous man stood over him, his large arms crossed. 

*Makaosu agent
Orwon*

*"Where is it, little man? I know that it was here. Where is it now?"*

Moore gulped and spoke faintly. "I don't k-" Orwon grabbed Moore's left arm, and broke it effortlessly. "Gyaaaaah!" Moore screamed and fell to the floor, crying and moaning.

*"The truth. Where is it?"*

"Okay, okay. A commodore took it. Commodore Shinsou. He said he needed it for a special project. He told me not to inform anyone. It was supposed to be a secret project. Please don't kill me." Moore said timidly, climbing to his knees.

Orwon looked sternly down at the man. *"You government types. You act real superior. You use those with no power, people who are weaker than you. But once somone stronger than you shows up, you try as hard as you can to get mercy. To think I used to be a weak thing like you. I was just a slave for governments types like yourself, forced to do my master's bidding. But then I was given a gift. So many painful expirements. Injections. But I was reborn as something superior myself. I was small. I used to look up at everyone, like you. But now, I can look down on everyone else."*

Moore quivered as Orwon told his story to the terrified man. "You...you aren't going to kill me?"

Orwon swiftly brought his fist down on Moore's head, breaking his skull into pieces. *"I never said that."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Prince*
> 
> Prince and Amelia entered the next room warily, backs pressed up against each other, slowly rotating.
> 
> ...



Amelia didn't have to be told twice. "Yes sir!" she cried, and quickly made a run for it. Amelia sprinted in an erratic zigzag pattern, hoping to throw the sniper off. She winced as she heard the rapid fire impacts of high powered bullets ricocheting against the metal floor, missing her boot heels by mere inches. Amelia dove out the room and rolled into the corridor, braking to a halt before hitting the opposite wall. She could hear more shots being fired inside the room and hoped that Prince would be fine. 

Amelia quickly activated the baby den den mushi strapped to her wrist as she sprinted through the winding corridor. "Lt. Hawthorne come in!" she exclaimed. 

*"Oh my goodness we are going to die!"* Hawthorne's voice screamed through the snail, which mimicked his frightened mannerisms to a tee. Suddenly his voice became more calm. *"Hmm...is that a flux capacitor? How intriguing." *

Amelia shook her head and shouted into the snail. "Lt. HAWTHORNE DO YOU READ ME. THIS IS SEAWOMAN ARMSTRONG!"  
*
"Huh? Who is this...is that you Miss Armstrong? Oh yes you are coming in loud and clear my dear girl. Are things going well on your end?"* he replied. In the background she could hear the faint sounds of a fight. "Not really, Ensign Prince and I are under attack from a sniper. What is your position?" she asked.     
*
"Position? Hmm...well I am not sure exactly. This is such a big place after all. I was just following Ensign Masters. We are under attack as well you see. I am currently hiding inside a rocket ship while Ensign Masters is dealing with the brigand. CAN YOU BELIEVE IT MISS ARMSTRONG? A WORKING ROCKET SHIP!!!" *

Before Amelia could reply there was a loud explosion on Hawthorne's end, and the line suddenly went dead. "Fuck!" Amelia cursed. As she turned the corner Amelia came to a dead end. In front of her were two heavy double doors. "Fuck, fuck fuck!" This place was like a maze. Amelia walked up to the doors and cautiously entered, drawing her cutlass with a wary face. She stopped short as she walked into what appeared to be a giant laboratory. In the center of the room was a large table on which were placed two gigantic robotic arms which dwarfed Amelia in size. She had never seen tech that advanced before. This is it, she realized. This is what they had come here to retrieve. 

Amelia raised her den den mushi to her mouth and activated the direct line to *The Dark Justice*. "This is Armstrong to Lt. Garrick. We've found the package sir. Please send reinforcements." she said. Amelia walked towards the robotic arms, her eyes filled with innate scientific curiosity. In her zeal she didn't notice the tiny figure creeping up behind her, holding a silver katana blade and aiming it at her back. 

*On the Dark Justice...*
*"Armstrong to Garrick. We've found the package sir. Please send reinforcements."* 

Lt. Zane Garrick stood on the deck of the _*Dark Justice*_, listening carefully as that little twat's voice came through his personal den den mushi. What an annoying voice this bitch had, he thought to himself. The voice reminded her of that whore traitor Clemens, before she had gone rotten. 

"About fuckin time," he grumbled impatiently. He casually leaped over the railing and landed onto a smaller boat filled with his roughest and toughest men. Once the package was secured they'd decimate the entire pirate base and reduce it to cinders. Not a soul would be left alive to tell the tale. 

"Move out!" he commanded.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 18, 2010)

*With Syrei the Blood Sword.*

Syrei walked through the streets of a town, the name had already left him. He was looking for someone in particular. As he walked down the dusty street the humongous sword on his back garnered him some strange looks and a few hushed whispers. He ignored them, he was on a mission. He got some information from a pirate he'd beaten up and turned in a few islands over. He wasn't a pirate hunter per se but when he came across pirates that had information he was looking for he turned them in after. No use leaving them there when he could make some beli. He walked up to a bar with a sign with crossed swords on it. The man he was looking for was in the bar, he walked into the bar and and a huge man held out a hand to stop him. 

"*No weapons in here boy*" the man spat

Syrei looked up at the man and grabbed the man's forearm with a gauntletted hand the claws digging into the man's arm causing crimson droplets to drop the the floor. The man cursed silently and tried to hit Syrei with a balled up fist. The punch smashed into Syrei's face sending him reeling backwards out the bar.

"*I don't know what's your game boy, but you're...*"
"Playing with the wrong person?" Syrei finished putting one hand over his shoulder on the hilt of Moongarm
"I'm looking for a man named Glendel, he should be the owner of this place" Syrei said with a voice like a sword being drawn

A man in an apron walked out of the door way and stood in the door way

"_What do you want Glendel for?_" the man asked
"I assume you're him" Syrei said taking his hand off the hilt of his greatsword
"I'm looking for Gazbon "Red Fists" McLeod" Dreyri said
"I was told I could find him here"
"He got caught a few days ago kid, the marines are carrying him away tomorrow"

Syrei nodded and walked off without another word, a plan was already starting to come together in his head.

A few hours later bloodied and battered he was thrown into a cell with a man that had what seemed like screws screwed into his knuckles. Syrei walked up to the man

"Red Fists?" he asked 
"WHAT THE FUCK DO YOU WANT!?" the man said looking up
"Do you know of a sword collecting pirate that used to operate around here?"
"I guess you're talking about my old captain" the man said
"He's gone, long gone to the grand line and beyond" he said with a chuckle
"Left me to rot here in this weak ass blue"
"Thanks for the info" Syrei said with a smile

*The next day
*
"_Oh Oda_" a marine exclaimed 
"It's a blood bath in there" another one said turning away
"*Well we promised command a pirate, a murderer should be just as good*" a man said in a commanding tone
"*Send this one off in Red Fist's place*" the commander said

*Later that day*

Syrei sat in a cell on a marine ship, he began to think about his next move. 

"These guys won't carry me to the grand line" he said to himself 
"I need to figure out a way to get there"

The ship rocked with an explosion and he braced himself

"What the hell was that?" he said getting to his feet
"What's happening?" he shouted down the corridor

All he heard was shouting and the sound of fighting above him, he sat and folded his arms. He knew his sword was on the ship he could feel it, he always knew where it was.

"Nothing to do but wait" he said


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 18, 2010)

*Bourbon Rock with Lupe Rascal*

Lupe twirled his cane around in his hand as he walked through the halls of a huge mansion his shoes clicked on the wooden floor as he walked. He was making notes in his head of the layout of the house he'd be back later tonight. This owner of the estate had something he wanted. He didn't really know why he wanted it, he just did. That was how it was with him sometimes, he saw something and wanted it, he knew he'd loose interest in it after he got it and would just sell but that was not the fun part for him. 

"This is the Ruby Tiger" the man leading him around said

He smiled as he looked at it, a fist sized figurine sat on a pedestal. It was expertly carved and it was so perfect he wondered if it was created using a devil fruit. he banished the thought though. He'd have enough time to examine it when it was his.

"It is quite beautiful"
"That's not what I came here to see though" Lupe said lying
"The Starlight Stag is what I'm interested in"

The owner of the mansion seeming had a thing for animals, he had statues and figures of all sorts of different animals scattered about the mansion. Lupe was a supposed buying for one of the statues, he knew full well the man wouldn't sell any of them. He was known for inviting potential buyers to see his collection only to shoot them down or call prices he knew was outrageous. 

"So how much is he willing to sell the stag for?" Lupe asked

The butler looked noticeably uncomfortable

"_You'll have to talk to the master_"
"Is he in at the moment?" Lupe asked
"_Alas, no he's away at the moment_" 

Lupe found it very odd but said nothing

"Well my business here is at an end then" Lupe said taking a last look around the room
"I'll show myself out" Lupe said in a feigned annoyed tone
"I knew this was a waste of time" he said loudly

He walked out of the house and smiled broadly as he pulled off a fake mustache and a wig.

"I'll be back for you tonight" Lupe said

*Later that day*

Lupe lay on the bed in his small room, he was trying to decide if he should do the night's job the easy way or the hard way. he decided on the hard way and swung his feet off his bed and walked over to his closet and pulled out a skin tight black suit.

"This will be so much fun" he said feeling excited

He was ready to go in a few minutes it was just after midnight, the actual town was still noisy but he knew the mansion would be as quiet as a mouse. He climbed out of the window and pulled himself up to the roof top of the inn he was staying at. He began to silently move along the rooftops of the town. He was making his way up the hill that overlooked the entire town in minutes. He pulled the hat that was rolled up on his head down to hide his face, he cracked his fingers and back and began to do stretches. 

"1, 2, 3, GO!" he said to himself

He bolted forward and jumped and grabbed the top of the wall and pulled himself up there were dogs patrolling the grounds, reached into his bag and pulled out a whistle and blew it there was no sound though. He threw out several pieces of meat and then lay on the wall silently listening. The dogs came as expected and they would be out in about a minute. He lay there holding his breath as he listened to the dogs fight over the meat. After a short while there was silence and he rolled over the wall and righting himself before landing on the ground. He injected the dogs with a syringe he pulled from his pocked and crept silently toward the main building. 

He had already picked his point of entry, it was a window that should have been watched by a snail camera but it was currently being blocked by the top of a book shelf. He cut a small hole in the glass and opened the window, and pulled himself into the mansion. He looked around and crept silently down the corridor avoiding the snail cameras. He already knew where they all were so it wasn't hard at all. He finally got into the room with his prize the Ruby Tiger, something was off though he walked into the room looking around. Sometimes he got a feeling about something and he knew he should just leave but his curiosity also got the better of him. He reached out to grab the tiger and he heard a sound and instintively jumped back as the floor fell away

"This is new and interesting" Lupe said he jumped toward the door but a metal grill fell down he grabbed onto the metal bars just as the floor fell away.
"*I've got you Lupe Rascal*" a voice said as the door opened in front of him. 

It was the owner of the house, Lupe had never met with the man face to face but he knew what he looked like. 

"How did you know I was coming for this?" Lupe asked pulling his sleeves up
"*I didn't know I set traps on all my favorite pieces*"
"*Your mistake was asking questions about my collection*"
"*Anything any one asks about my pieces comes right back to me, no one on this island would be stupid enough to try to steal from me*"

Lupe's body suddenly went limp and he slid down but he didn't fall into the pit his sleeves had been tied unto the bars.

"*What the hell happened the man shouted, what kind of stunt are you trying to pull now. I won't open this cage up, the marines will have your hide*"
"You should have done your research" A voice said from behind the man

He spun to see a slightly faded out version of Lupe standing behind him Lupe held his hand out and blue energy began to swirl around his palm eventually materializing into a pistol. he pulled the trigger and there was no sound but a tiny blue orb flew out and hit the man in his thigh. He screamed in pain and grabbed for the spot but there was no blood. It felt like he'd really been shot though. 

"It hurts like a bitch doesn't it" Lupe asked
"You'll be fine in a few days the spirit heals much faster than the body"
"If killed your spirit, you'd just go to sleep and never wake up though"
"Now onto business, how do I open this? I want my body back" Lupe said cooly

The man tried to talk but the pain was overwhelming him

"*I'll never tell you, my men will be here any minute*" he said
"You mean the guys that i drugged in the room down the hall?" Lupe asked
"Never put all your eggs in the same basket or else they'll all go to sleep at the same time" Lupe said
"Astral Sword" Lupe said 

The area around his hand began to pulse and blue energy began to swirl around it turned into a rapier but it wasn't as good as detailed as the gun. Lupe had some small control over his power but there was still somethings he needs to work on. He stepped forward and stabbed the man in the other leg. He let out a loud scream of pain. Injuring the spirit hurt more, people who weren't warriors didn't train their spirit.

"The release lever" Lupe said in a relaxed tone
"I could do this all night" he said raising the rapier again
"*The book shelf*" the man said his breath labouring

He was already wet with sweat, Lupe knew he would pass out shortly. He walked over to the shelf and pushed back in the book that was hanging out unnaturally. The bars raise up and in turn pulled his body up leaving it hanging from it's sleeves in the doorway. Lupe floated off the ground and glided over to the ruby tiger first picking it up the man had passed out from the pain it seemed. He floated back over to where his body stood and cut up the sleeves with precision, he cursed silently as his hands begin to burn


"I nicked myself" he said angrily. 

He grabbed his body before it could fall and sat it against the wall. He put the tiger down and the world flashed white and he opened his eyes. He got to his feet and looked at his sliced up sleeves, his hands burnt just the small nick was enough to cause that much pain. It would be fine by the time he woke up. Sleep regenerated the spirit once it wasn't terminally injured, he picked up the tiger and looked at it.

"I guess I can't stay on this island anymore" Lupe said
"It was time to move on anyways" he said as he walked down the corridor


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 18, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Later that day*
> 
> Syrei sat in a cell on a marine ship, he began to think about his next move.
> 
> ...



Rose whistled merrily to herself as she entered a room filled with weapons. Rifles and cutlasses by the dozen were stacked in neat rows across the walls. The room smelled faintly of oil residue and gunpowder. There was also enough ammo to unload on an entire army she realized. On a whim Rose opened a nearby locker. Her eyes widened as she beheld the giant silver sword within. It was a double bladed sword of a strange make she had never seen before. One side of the blade was serrated while the other was a normal straight edge. The blade gleamed with a red tinge, the color of blood. "Oooh pretty," she said in an impressed tone. 

Rose grabbed the handle of the sword and hefted it into the air. It was pretty heavy but nothing she couldn't handle. "This is gonna make a sweet steak knife," Rose declared. An image of her carving up a roasted Sea King with the blade popped into her mind, causing her to giggle. Rose quickly exited the room and went off in search of the most important room on the ship, the kitchen. If they actually did have roasted Sea King this would be like the best day ever. 

_With Syrei..._
A Marine staggered towards Syrei's jail cell, his face registering nothing but bad intentions. "Are they here to free you?" the Marine asked him. Syrei shrugged and shot him a blank expression in return. The Marine scowled at Syrei. "Well either way I've decided to start your trial a little early..." he told Syrei, slowly drawing a six shot pistol from his belt. "Congratulations, you've been found guilty."

The Marine aimed the pistol at Syrei's face. "May Oda have mercy on your soul," he declared as he slowly pressed the trigger. 

*BANG!*

Suddenly a softball sized bubble drilled into the Marine's body, causing his shot to go astray. The bubble exploded and sent the Marine flying down the hall. Syrei could hear someone whistling cheerfully as they approached. A seventeen year old girl with reddish blond hair tied into a pony tail skipped into his view, and stopped in front of his cell. She held a half eaten turkey drumstick in her right hand, and Syrei's sword in her left hand, propping the flat of the giant blade over her petite shoulders. 

She titled her head towards Syrei with a curious expression, then smiled at him. "Hey guy, you wanna join my crew? I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen," she said through a mouth full of turkey meat.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 18, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> After much internal discussion, Kent finally put some nails in the wall above his bed and hung Brie's katana there. If she wanted it bad enough she could come get it. He could always use the workout.
> 
> ...



Raeyr walks right past his captain, "I'm not with anyone...But I will be getting myself some food..." he says approaching the end of the deck and leaping off the rail.

It had been a long week...Stuck with a monkey, a pot head, and some girl that has a thing for playing cards or something...Not to mention his all too annoying weapon. Atleast his fool of a captain had vanished from his sight for a while.

Though he had managed to get in some training and his wounds from his previous battle had all healed up, he was ready for another battle. Every fight he got in was simply more training before he got to the only fight he considered real, the fight against the World's Strongest...And that bastard would suffer at his hand...

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Gabriel grits his teeth as Hawthorne orders him around, he can't believe that this guy really out ranks him...Though not for long if he had anything to do with it. 

But he had to keep that nerd from his mind and deal with the task at hand. Some goggle wearing pirate was waving his spear around like a fool and he had to take him down, "Surrender pirate, you can't win," he says in an all knowing tone.

"Is that so punk? Hate to dissappoint but I don't see that happening," he dives forward and slashes his spear. Gabriel twists just in time to avoid it, "Pretty fast with that thing..."

"That's not all!" he slashes upwards and releases a blast of air. Gabriel's eyes grow wide as it slams right into him. He tumbles backwards, blood gushing from his arm.

"Don't think I'll be letting up now!" he activates his skates and dashes forward. Gabriel quickly gets to his feet and activates the jet dials in his own boots that shoots him into the air. 

"Oh, seems you've got some dials of your own. You've been to Skypiea?" Gabriel glares down at him, "No, they were a gift...There's no way that you entered such a holy land."

The pirate grinned, "Oh, I've been there shit head, made some good friends. If you manage to survive this you should head up, you'll hear about about Cid "The Spear Hawk!" he activates his skates and propels himself into the air after the slowly descending marine.

Gabriel blocks the spear with his two knives but Cid simply grins. He activates the heat dial within the blade and causes the young Ensign's weapons to head up, forcing him to drop them. 

Cid goes for a wide swing but Gabriel ducks under the blade and uses his boots to escape. He lands on the ground and readies his fists, "I've got to get my weapons back..." he says eyeing his daggers, but Cid lands right in front of them, "Oh sorry pretty boy, you're not gettin' your toys back," he shouts before blasting another Axe Dial attack.

*With The Atlas Pirates...*

They dock their ship as they arrive on the island. Drake pops off the boat first followed by the others, "Wow, maybe I'll be able to pick up a shipwright here," he says, looking around at all of the large men working on ships. The docks are filled with them, working on countless ships.

As he looks around a large puppet like creature approaches the crew, "Hey there! You might not be the best looking guy but can you fix a ship?" he asks. The creature then opens its mouth and releases a stream of fire.

He forms a wall of blue aura in front of them just in time to protect them from the blaze, "I don't think he's too handy with a hammer," Drake says, rubbing his chin.

*"What's with all of the birds?"* Rufio asks, looking around at the mass of ravens in the area. Suddenly they all turn towards the Atlas Pirates and swoop down. 

They all try to defend themselves but the birds continue to break through their defense. With the distraction of the birds they don't notice the massive crane being moved by a strange black energy. The thick metal wraps around Drake and the crane begins to roll off into the distance, "What the hell is this!" he shouts, unable to break himself free.

The others try to help him but the swarm of birds prevent them. All but Kong, who quickly escapes the flock's attack and chases after the crane. As the crane travels out of sight the ravens all retreat to a ninja looking man.

"Well, we've captured our target," the ninja says with a grin beneath his mask, "And Blair said we're free to kill the rest, so lets get to it," he says drawing his blade.

A tall black haired man draws a pair of guns, "Actually my friend...We were ordered to exterminate these twisted souls," a small girl steps next to the two with her hands outstretched, not saying a word, "Right you are...So Vlad, Umbra, pick your targets! I'll be taking the babe in the middle," he says raising his arm, the ravens swarming above it, "Maybe I'll get to have some fun with her before I go for the kill."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 18, 2010)

*In the Brig of the Marine Vessel with Syrei*

Syrei sat in the cell the fighting above slowing, he heard footsteps coming down the corridor and got to his feet and moved to the bars. It was a marine and he had a murderous look on his face

"*Are they here to free you?*" the Marine.  
"*Well either way I've decided to start your trial a little early...*" he told Syrei, slowly drawing a six shot pistol from his belt. 
"*Congratulations, you've been found guilty.*"

The Marine aimed the pistol at Syrei's face. 

"*May Oda have mercy on your soul*" he declared as he slowly pressed the trigger. Syrei looked around his mind racing, it didn't have anywhere to dodge to in the cell. He took a step back thinking about moving his body to take the shot in a place where he wouldn't die, suddenly

*BANG!
*
Something slammed into the marine making the bullet fly into the wall. What ever it was blew up sending the marine pelting down the hall,  Syrei was also blasted back to the back of the cell. Syrei could hear someone whistling as they walked down the corridor. A girl of all people appeared in front She held a half eaten turkey drumstick in her right hand, and Moongarm her left hand, propping the flat of the giant blade over her petite shoulders. He looked at her with an odd look.

"Is she suppressing Moongarm?" Syrei asked himself curiously

She returned his curious expression, then smiled at him. 

"Hey guy, you wanna join my crew? I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen"

Syrei walked toward the bars thinking, there was something about this girl that made him want to follow her.

"If you're going to the grandline and beyond I'll go with you" Syrei said 
"Something about this girl, she quiets my sword and my soul" 
"Wanna get me out of here sounds like I'm missing some fun up there, I have a few things I need to pay back those marines for" Syrei said pointing to a few bruises on his face.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 18, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *With the Phoenix Pirates...*
> Rose flashed Gatrom a thumbs up as he took care of the Marine that had tried to attack her. "I expect nothin less of the first mate of the pirate Queen!" she told him pridefully. Technically her first mate was supposed to be Amelia, but that kind of thinking just got Rose down in the dumps. So she instead focused on something that would lift her spirits.
> 
> "Where's the fridge?!" she boomed in loud voice. She raced head on towards a crowd of Marines. Rose pointed both her palms at them.
> ...




Roi had just eaten the last of his food, he was searching desperatly for an island, suddenly yelling came from the sky. He looked up and about six marines were falling to the sea. _ That's a little weird for marines to be the weather._ Roi looked into the horizon, shooting to the stars must be in season. Roi at last could see a marine ship. It looked like people were floating around the ship too. _Signs for battle_ Roi turned his sail and the motor so he could get a closer look.

Yelling and screaming went on for a hwile but then it went quiet. _Maybe pirates of some sort. Well, supplies...if any are left._ Roi stopped the motor so he could get closer. 

"Hey, are there _friends_ aboard this ship?!" Roi yelled to the deck of the ship. _Maybe no one, is here, could be the devil him slash her self. When did I start thinking out slash?_ 

"HEY, IS ANYONE HERE?!"


----------



## Pyro (Nov 18, 2010)

Youkai said:


> Roi had just eaten the last of his food, he was searching desperatly for an island, suddenly yelling came from the sky. He looked up and about six marines were falling to the sea. _ That's a little weird for marines to be the weather._ Roi looked into the horizon, shooting to the stars must be in season. Roi at last could see a marine ship. It looked like people were floating around the ship too. _Signs for battle_ Roi turned his sail and the motor so he could get a closer look.
> 
> Yelling and screaming went on for a hwile but then it went quiet. _Maybe pirates of some sort. Well, supplies...if any are left._ Roi stopped the motor so he could get closer.
> 
> ...



Gatrom looked around the deck as the last marine in front of him slumped to the ground. The deck was clear of enemies. 

Then, out of nowhere, Gatrom heard someone new board the ship. The man yelled out as he came aboard looking for friends. Gatrom hid behind a nearby wall waiting for the man to pass by. Then, just as the man was about to, a hand shot out from around the corner putting a knife to Roi's neck. Roi stopped in his tracks as he looked to see who it was.

"And who might you be? For your sake, I hope you're not more marine reinforcements." Gatrom said cooly not moving the knife an inch from Roi's throat.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With The Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> They dock their ship as they arrive on the island. Drake pops off the boat first followed by the others, "Wow, maybe I'll be able to pick up a shipwright here," he says, looking around at all of the large men working on ships. The docks are filled with them, working on countless ships.
> 
> ...



*Van*

When Rufio asked about the birds, he got a strange feeling, there were really a lot of them, but he didn?t have the chance to think about it since the ravens attacked them, this was kinda annoying, being attacked by a bunch of birds. Think he wasn?t able to react again since Drake was captured"Oh crap! this was a trap for Drake-san"he said as he tried to help the captain of the Atlas pirates just as Rufio and Bev but the birds were still stopping them."This stupid birds, I should..."he said trying to reach his gun tied to his right leg but stopped immediately when the birds ceased attacking th crew and went over to a ninja...What the hell was a ninja doing there? he wondered, this was really weird.

As soon as the ninja started to speak and basically explained that Atlas was his target, some more weirdos appeared, Van got interested in a scary man who drawed a pair of guns, he looked strong. Van just smiled because of what they said, this was going to be a fight. He jumped and stood up on the edge of the boat and signed at the black haired man with the guns" If ya want to fight, i?ll be the one to kick your ass"Beelze said convinced and with his Hades in the hand" Oh and...Has someone ever told ya that you look like a rapist?"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 19, 2010)

*Marine Ship, with Syrei and Rose*

Syrei watched as she destroyed the bars of the cell that held him. 

"Devil Fruit" he thought to himself

That was what had blown up the marine earlier, he was very interested in Phoenix D Rose. The bubble exploded sending the door flying toward him, he didn't move it passed inches from where he was slamming into wall. 

"Welcome to the crew," she told him

He just smiled in response and walked forward to retreive his sword that was stuck ino the ground infront of Rose. Suddenly there was shouting and there were two swordsmen marines in the corridor. They wanted his sword, he smiled as he noticed one of them wearing his gauntlets. 

"Okay new guy, beat them up!" Rose said with a curious smile
"Oh I intended to" Syrei said
"You have something that belongs to me" Syrei said nodding to his gauntlets
"This is mine you pirate scum" the marine said

Syrei didn't say anything he bolted off down the corridor the men clearly weren't ready for that move. They expected him to grab his sword, he jumped into the air and planted his foot into one of the marine's chest sending him reeling though the door the were standing in front of. The other one slashed at him but he side stepped the vertical slash

"You're too slow" he said 

He grabbed the man's wrist, the one that held his katana and grabbed the man's face with his other hand and slammed him into the floor the marine cried out in pain as his head slammed into the ground. Syrei knelt and pulled his gauntlets off the lifeless marie. He pulled them on when a slash of compressed air flew through the door. He avoided the attack by diving out of the way. 

"*You'll pay for that*" The marine called through the door way entering rubbing his chest.

Syrei moved for his sword as another attack flew at him, he wrenched the sword out of the floor and held it in front of him to block the attack forcing him to slide backwards slightly. The corridor they stood in didn't have enough room for him to fight properly though, Moongarm was too long for fighting in tight spaces like this. He held the sword firmly in his right hand and walked toward the marine

"Lets go outside and finish this" Syrei said seriously
"*Like hell I will you can't fight properly in here, that's part of being strong. Being able to fight anywhere*"

Syrei laughed

"I thought marines were supposed to be honorable" he said shaking his head
"*We have to fight fire with fire, pirates have no honor*" the marine said
"Fine" Syrei said shaking his head

He threw Moongarm toward the marine, the sword whipped through the air with Syrei running right behind it. The marine blocked the sword and there was a spark setting the sword ablaze with red flame. Syrei grabbed the hilt of the sword and it flipped backwards through the air. He stabbed at the marine with the flaming sword. Syrei could only use thrusting attacks in the small space he had to work with. The flaming sword threw the marine off the heat forcing him to back up. He stepped back into the larger room that the corridor lead into. Syrei followed him through his sword still flaming the flames dancing along the entire length of the blade.

"Lets get serious" Syrei said

He put two hands on the hilt of his sword and assumed his stance, his left foot pointed toward his opponent and his right foot backwards. He noticed Rose come out of the corridor but never took his eyes off the marine. The marine charged first intending to take advantage of the fact that his opponent had a bigger heavier weapon. Syrei attacked first though and forced the marine to block with a loud clang and forcing him to step back

"Your weapon may be faster, but I have a longer reach" Syrei said with a smile
"*Blood Fire!*" Syrei said not giving the marine a chance to set himself

He swung his sword in a horizontal slash and a bar of red fire flew out toward the marine, he reacted just as Syrei knew he would he swung his sword and sent a slash of compressed air toward Syrei. The attacks clashed causing the blood fire attack to explode showering red fire everywhere. Syrei burst through the flames coming down with a downward slash. The marine blocked the attack putting his free hand on the sword to try to block the attack but the attack was too much. The sword shattered showering him with shards that bit into various places about his body. Moongarm bit deep into his shoulder with most of the wide blade in the man's body. There was no blood though, just a sizzling sound accompanied by the marine screaming. He didn't scream for long he seemed to pass out his brain being over loaded by the pain. The pain of the wound in addition to Moongarm drinking his blood followed by the heated blade cauterizing the wound was too much for a normal man to handle. 

"If you raise arms agaisnt me, be prepared to die" Syrei said 

He pulled his sword free and spun it and slammed it into the ground as he turned to look at Rose leaning on the hilt his palms one untop the other

"So Captain, do I pass your test?" Syrei asked


----------



## Youkai (Nov 19, 2010)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom looked around the deck as the last marine in front of him slumped to the ground. The deck was clear of enemies.
> 
> Then, out of nowhere, Gatrom heard someone new board the ship. The man yelled out as he came aboard looking for friends. Gatrom hid behind a nearby wall waiting for the man to pass by. Then, just as the man was about to, a hand shot out from around the corner putting a knife to Roi's neck. Roi stopped in his tracks as he looked to see who it was.
> 
> "And who might you be? For your sake, I hope you're not more marine reinforcements." Gatrom said cooly not moving the knife an inch from Roi's throat.



Roi grabbed the knife by the blade, his body quikly reformed into hybrid form. his skin became stronger and the knife did cut his fingers but didn't realy effect his hand overall. His tail punched the air behind him to hit who ever it was. His tail didn't have a muscle but it would just enought to get someone pushed over.

"I am no Marine, I got on board just incase I could get some supplies, I've run out. I am Roi by the way." With his skin tiger striped with orange pigment as a base, he was in hybrid form. He has claws, tail, and a cat nose too. His eyes were blue but with a more intense feel in them. He hadn't used the new form in forever, and it was more painful than his lesser shifts.

His body felt the small sharp pain in his back, it subsided a few seconds later. _ Well they are pirates. Possibly allies, maybe..they might.._ He looked over at the bodies across the deck. His body shifted from hybrid to normal.

"Who are you and whoever else is on board?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 19, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> He pulled his sword free and spun it and slammed it into the ground as he turned to look at Rose leaning on the hilt his palms one untop the other
> 
> "So Captain, do I pass your test?" Syrei asked.



"You're pretty awesome with a steak knife new guy. I'll give you that!" Rose exclaimed, visibly impressed with what she had just seen. This guy would be like the ultimate turkey carver during Odasgiving in her humble opinion, and that was saying something. She had once seen her Uncle Archie slice a Sea King cleanly in two with just his pinkie.  

Rose stepped over the downed Marines body and eyed the weird slash wound that Syrei had inflicted on him. She was slightly confused as to why the sword didn't glow with fire when she was handling it. "Yeah you passed. I guess you can have the steak knife," she said matter of factly. Rose then pointed at her chest and introduced herself to the swordsman. "Name's Rose, Phoenix *D.* Rose," she told him with a smirk. 

After Syrei introduced himself to Rose (it took her several tries to pronounce his full name correctly), they quickly made their way up to the top deck. The slumped bodies of Marines lay every which way across the deck. Off to the side of the railing Gatrom seemed to be in an argument with another new guy who Rose had never seen before. The only thing was that this particular new guy was a walking talking Tiger who suddenly shifted back to human form. "SWEET!" Rose declared. 

"Hey Gatrom don't beat up the Tiger guy. The crew's gonna need a pet." she declared. Rose paused however and noticed that someone was missing. She looked around the deck with a questioning face. "Hey where's the massage lady? She needs to clean up this mess..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 19, 2010)

*Phoenix Pirates.....*
Ursla sat atop the crow's nest as she watched the chaos unfold below the deck. "These guys are crazy," she remarked as she examined her nails and filed them. She'd never forgive the Phoenix Pirates for turning her into a wanted criminal. Farewell to the life of luxury and hello to the life of mediocre food dishes, hand-me-down clothes and everything else. She simply couldn't stand the thought of it.

The masseuse nimbly jumped down from the crow's nest to greet the two newcomers on the ship. Notice that she decided to show her face _after_ the marines were defeated. She flipped her way in an arrogant manner towards the people, "When are we going to actually start moving? I have places to go, people to see." The masseuse spoke as if she was a spoiled princess. 

*Velmose with the Mystic Pirates...*
A man that stands at about ten feet tall wearing a Marine uniform and a Marine Captain's coat around his shoulders sat in a carriage carrying him. His head was shaved save for a lonely ponytail in the back of his head. His eyes were as observant as those of a snake and his skin as pale as someone who's seen a ghost. He looked a bit aged, but not a day over 35 perhaps.

The carriage stopped in the center of town and the man stepped out, standing up to his fool height. "Greetings, my good people!" 

*Captain Selo 
Current Head/Protector of Velmose​*
_"SELO-SAMA! SELO-SAMA! SEMO-SAMA! SELO-SAMA! SELO-SAMAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!"_ The town's people cheered with gusto. Their voices filled the island with their chants. 

"Stop it, stop it! I was just checking on you my beloved citizens to make sure you're ok! Buh-bye now!" The tall man said before hopping back in the carriage and pulling off. All the town's people waved as he ventured into the distance. As he left, the expression on everyone's face made a total three-sixty.

_"How much longer do we have to tolerate him?"
"He's a tyrant!"
"We can't do anything about it, he's a Marine."_

"I'm confused, that guy seemed really nice." Rio said aloud as he took a bite out of a large chicken leg he previously purchased. 

_"Oh, but he is. That was a veil he just put on. Living here is worse than hell."_


----------



## Youkai (Nov 19, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Did she just say pet?_ Roi glansed at her than back at the knife weilder. His hand had a small cut where he had rabbed the knife. He put his finger to hs mouth and tasted the drip of blood that leaked from it. He whipped of the saliva with his shirt. _Eh, better than being shot off a spring launcher._

"Well, as you might have implied I'll join you. Phonix *D.* Rose. Don't expect me to pur, tigers can't.(((acctualy true)))" He looked at Mr. Cut first ask questions later. _ He has visible stealth, probubly good with swords and blades, better be on his good side. Then this must be the captain...P. D. Rose....Does she have a thing for cats? Either way, food._ A small hand reached for his leg. He looked down at a marine tring to get him. 

"ZOMBIE!!!!!" Roi kicked the lard of injured marine off the side of the ship. Roi stared at it like he had a bad experience. _Wait I've never seen a zombie before, why did I react like that? Must be my lack of meals._


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 19, 2010)

*Velmose/Marines*

Shinsou adjusted his tie as he walked onto the docks of Velmos. "This should go smoothly. Selo has occupancy on this island. With his assistance, we should be able to locate at least a few powerful pirates on this island." 

As many marines marched behind him, Shinsou made his way into town. He failed to notice, however, that Ten was nowhere near the rest of the marines. 

Ten, having snuck away from the rest (either intentionally or simply due to curiosity) and walked down the streets of the main town. She walked quietly past the large carriage, with Selo sitting triumphantly on it, not paying him any mind. A young girl walked past her, holding a puppy. "Daddy! Look! I found Buster!" The girl yelled, happily walking over to her father. "Oh, good. You should be more careful when letting him out. It's a big town after all." The father said, picking up the puppy. "I'm sorry."

Ten watched as the father and daughter walked away. She looked back down at the ground. "F-Father..." She mumbled as she continued down the street with her head lowered. _"Father. Why is it that word keeps coming up? For as long as I can remember, that word has repeated in my head over and over. Is it someone I am supposed to know? Is it the person who originally designed me? Perhaps the one who created me."_ Ten thought as she continued down the street.

Dapper meanwhile was flying around the highest points of the town, trying to locate Ten. "Where did she go?" Landing on a belltower, Dapper tried to scan the area. Being an owl, he had fairly excellent eyesight. "This isn't good. That Shinsou fellow doesn't seem like the type of man to respond rationally to this."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 19, 2010)

*With Lupe Rascal, Bourbon Rock*

Lupe sat in his room with the tiger on the table in front of him. He worked hard for that, now he had to worry about getting the hell off the island. He hadn't killed the man and in a day or two if not sooner the man would be looking for him. 

"I guess I'll have to rough it for a few days" Lupe thought to himself

He really did like dressing up, the cane and suit was a part of who he was, anytime he had to wear a disguise it really irked him. He always played his part perfectly but there was something about pretending to be something else that he didn't like. He walked over to his trunk of belongings and pulled out a bag and looked into it. He then began to throw things into the trunk unceremoniously, it didn't take him long to get it all in there. He hadn't been on the island long. He took a last look at the ruby tiger before he wrapped it up and put it in his chest. He changed his clothes quickly and lifted the heavy trunk onto his back. He already had an idea of what he'd do. He walked out into the street in a plain white uniform with a insignia on the back. It was a marine uniform, he'd borrowed it from some guy a while back. he also had on a beard all in all he wouldn't be easy to recognize. He walked right into the marine base.

"Officer on Deck!" he shouted as he walked through the door

Several marines hopped to their feet and saluted, he returned their salute, he scanned the room for anyone important looking and to his relief there was no one like that in the room.

"I'm Ensign Rascal, newly promoted" he started
"I was sent here to whip this place up, we've been getting reports about this branch" he said looking around the room with his penetrating gray eyes. 
"I'll sleep in what ever available accommodation you currently have."
"Don't let the commander know, he is under internal audit too. More so than the rest of you, so watch your hides before you cover his own" Lupe said quietly

One marine hopped to his feet 

"Yes sir right away sir" he man said
"Good man" Lupe said walking off behind the man with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 20, 2010)

*Atlas D. Drake*

The pirate captain was bound by a massive crane being propeled by some strange black energy. As the machine wheeled through the streets it finally reached a large warehouse filled with various crates and machinery.

"Ok crane! If you wana' fight than let me the hell go and lets just fuckin' do it!" he shouts, trying to escape its vice grip. A hooded figure walked forward, "I am the one controlling the crane," a woman's voice came from the figure.

"Eh?" he looked around, "Now why the hell are you doing that!" she lowers her hood and reveals her short dark purple hair and grayish skin, "My name is Blair, I am a Marine Lt and commander of the crew you met previously...I've been sent on a mission to capture you, so I did just that."

"And what about my crew? You think you'll just capture them too?" the marine shakes her head, "No, they'll be killed," Drake's eyes grow wide, "What?!" he begins to struggle again but it's no use, "You won't be able to break free from those binds Atlas D. Drake."

He looks upwards to the glass window on the roof and grins, "Don't be so sure of that," suddenly a large weight crashes through the window and slams down towards Blair. She just manages to dive out of the way but as her concentration breaks the energy manipulating the crane vanishes.

With a burst of a black aura of his own Drake escapes from the crane and lands down in front of it, "Now, I'm gona' kick your ass and get back to my crew," the weight from before transforms into a small monkey before climbing onto the Atlas Pirate Captain's shoulder and nodding.

Blair lifts her hand and coats it in her black aura, Drake does the same, his aura having a fiery property to it though, "I've been ordered by a very powerful man to capture you...I will not fail," Drake grins, "We'll just have to see about that," they both dash forward, slamming their hands into each other and releasing black aura throughout the building. Kong is thrown back by the force. He grabs onto a crate and transforms into a smaller crate, disguising himself to avoid potential harm.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 20, 2010)

*With Syrei and the Phoenix Pirates*

Syrei looked at the scene, the rest of the crew weren't slouches either. There seemed to be another new comer the guy turned into a tiger. 

"Seems like there are a lot of fruit users in this group" Syrei said to himself

Fruits gave exceptional powers but giving up the ability to swim wasn't something he would do easily with the main mode of transport being ships. He looked around at the others and introduced himself.

"Hello everyone, my name is Syrei Bruni" he said as he shot a glance at Rose
"You can call me Sy" he said
"I don't mean to hurry our first meeting but I think we should get moving before reinforcements come"

With that he began to lift up marines and toss them unceremoniously unto the docks.

*With Lupe Rascal, Bourbon Rock*

He sat on the bed that he was shown to, the room was simple but he didn't need much. What he really wanted from this whole situation was a safe place to put his stuff and leave his body while he looked for a safe way off the island. He pulled an envelope from his chest and set it out on the table. It was a forged marine document stating that he was here to observe the running of the base and was to be left alone to do as he wanted. He smiled and lay down in the bed, the world flashed light blue and he was standing in the middle of a forest, everything had a strange blue coloring to it. He heard a road from behind him and dived to the side. A strange looking creature stood before him growling. It looked very much like a tiger but it was an ethereal creature looking like it wasn't quite solid with blue and black stripes instead of the normal black and orange.

"Not you again..." Lupe moaned

This creature seemed to always be around when he came to the astral realm to train he wasn't exactly sure how it always knew when he came to the astral realm. He didn't feel like fighting the creature today, he usually came out the worse laying him out in the real world for days at a time.

"Astral Shift" he said with a wave as the astral beast charged at him

He looked around and found his bearings, he shifted back and forth until he was almost invisible. He couldn't make himself invisible but just very hard to see to do this he needed to keep his consciousness in the living realm and shift his body to the astral realm this was how he became tangible and intangible. He floated through the roof and out of the base toward the docks, hoping to see a vessel he could hop on to get off this island. He noticed one that caught his eye, there was a monkey on it

"That one looks promising" he said floating down toward the ship

He floated above the deck and put on his best charming act, he'd forgotten he left his body in a marine uniform and was therefore wearing a marine uniform at current.

"HELLOO!!!" he said with a smile 
"My name is Lupe, how much would you charge to let me travel with you off this Island?"

He turned to a dark haired guy that didn't look too much older than himself (Kent)

"You're in charge here?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 20, 2010)

*Dante vs Kuda *

The two pirate captains had taken to the sky. Dante propelled by his bat wings and Kuda by the smoke he produced from his feet. Dante quickly draws his pitch fork while Kuda simply takes a drag from his pipe, "Seems you're out matched when it comes to weapons," he says before dashing forward with a powerful flap of his wings.

"Is that so?" he spins the pipe around in his fingers a few times before using it to block the attack. He takes a deep breath and then unleashes a blast of smoke that smacks the Devil King out of the sky and crashing towards the ground. 

Dante slowly rises back to his feet, "Gah...This guy's gona' be a bigger pain than I thought," just as he looks up he spots the muscular pirate captain shooting towards him, a trail of smoke speeding him up. He slams his fist right into Dante's chest and continues to pound on him until Dante finally catches his fist. 

"You want to play huh...Alright, LETS PLAY!" he squeezes his fist tightly and stomps his foot against the ground, "Flames of Hell!" a geyser of fire bursts from beneath Kuda.

Dante grins, the flames inches from his face. He looks up, hoping to see the burnt remains of the pirate but all he sees is a ball of smoke, "Your flames can't pierce my smoke shield!" 

The Devil King grits his teeth, "Damn, and fire is really what I had going for me..." he lifts his weapon up and then chucks it up at Kuda. He smacks it out of the sky but doesn't have enough time to defend against the barrage of punches he unleashes towards him. The Firefang Pirate Captain quickly recovers and begins to unleash a flurry of punches of his own. The two exchange punch after punch, neither backing down.

*Arachnophobia... *

Lt. Tyson Mercer and his squad approach one of the two pirate bases on the island. He looks over towards Jacobs and Eliza, "Jacobs, make an entrance for us..." he nods and unstraps his massive mallet from his back.

He slams it into the massive door, easily ripping it off the hinges. The three step into the building, looking at the mass of pirates, "Who the hell are you?!" one shouts. Tyson grins, "That's none of your concern scum," he fires a web from his wrist that sticks to the pirate's throat.

With a powerful pull the pirate whips forward and crashes into the wall behind the marines. Pirates soon begin to pour into the room from the floors above, "Not too intelligent for you to arrive here with such few numbers..." a man says, the last person to step down from the above floors. He is large and muscular, short black hair with a pair of chains wrapped around his wrists. He wears a pair of black pants, no shirt, and a black headband, "My name is Heru, captain of this crew. Mind explaining just who the hell you are my friend?"

Tyson steps forward, ignoring the mass of pirates that surround them, "I am Lt. Tyson Mercer, leader of the marine crew Arachnophobia..." it's rare for the Lt. to introduce himself to pirates, but there is something about this man...He wants him to know just who caused the pain and suffering that he is about to experience.

"You two handle the fodder, he's mine," he says, sprouting two more pairs of arms from his sides, "And Jacobs..." he says towards the large marine, "Yes sir?"

"I think it'd be the best to unleash the beast..." Jacobs looks at him nervously, "But sir-!"

"JACOBS!" he barks, "You must have confused my tone...That was not a suggestion...Do it!" the large man closes his eyes nervously before he begins to sprout a black armor like shell from his body as well as a long horn on his forehead, *"Lets get this started!"* he shouts, dropping his mallet and cracking his knuckles.

"Oh no..." Eliza says, eying him nervously, "Don't leave me with this lunatic mad man baby!" but Tyson rushes off towards Heru, ignoring her completely.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral*

They were already on the boat, a couple of days had passed since they left the last island;God there were a lot of navy officers. Ral smiled as he remembers abit of it, it was kinda funny. He was lying on the floor of the boat, nothing really interesting had passed since they left and now he was bored, sitting properly he said"I´m hungry" with that Tiger stood up and went over the Kitchen of the ship"Hey, someone here cooking the meal?"he asked from the door of the place, there was a delicious smell floating around but he should be sure that it was food.
--------------------------------------
*Beelze D. Van*

Vlad looked at the guy, he sure have guts but he was still a pirate, a rookie one by his look*"You sure have balls kid"*the black-haired man said with a smile in his face, something pretty scary. Van frowned a bit if they were after drake, there were only two options, they were bounty hunters or "Marines...Hey, perhaps are you all  marines?"he asked to the man*" Yeah, we are here to eradicate those dirty souls of yours"*he said, Beelze just smiled, one  reason more to kick this weirdo´s ass.

As soon as he raised his head Vlad was already near of him aiming with his gun. Van´s eyes narrowed slightly as he raised his gun and pointed to Vlad with it, pulling the trigger, the sound of the shots was heard and the fight ensued. When both of them fired the weapons, they started to rush trying to get some distance from the other. The sound of bullets being fired along with the laughter Vlad was a somewhat daunting scenario.

"Take this..."Van whispered and jumped, making a summersault he shot at Vlad aiming for the navy worker´s head.Though the red-eyed man blocked it with by shooting a bullet which intercepted Beelze´s bullet.The two gunmen smiling. this little exchange of blows was done on the crew´s boat.

"Guys, I will see ya all later, I´ll look for Drake -san after this"he said and jumped off the boat"Hey, Mr. rapist let´s settle this there" Van said as he started to run towards the little forest which was near of the harbor, *"You´re dead boy"*Vlad said and started to follow Van.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 20, 2010)

*With Andrei Smirnov at a Marine Recovery Hospital*

*At the Battle of Funkano Island*

Andrei stood on a battle field the stench of death was everywhere, he took a step forward and his boots squished as it stepped in a puddle of mud that was created by the blood all over the battlefield. In front of him was a man taller and stronger than him. The man had blood streaming off his body from several wounds. On the ground at his feet was a man taking his last breaths, his marine uniform was covered in blood. The man rolled over and looked at Andrei in his eyes and said something but Andrei couldn't hear him but he read his lips. The man was telling him to run, they had been fighting for a long time and Andrei and Zltan had been holding their own until this monster appeared on the battle field. Andrei had been tasked to watch his back and take care of the group of men that accompanied the pirate commander. 

"_RUN!!!!_" The man bellowed using the last of his strength

His body became lifeless after that and Andrei looked from him to the pirate standing over him. The man was tall almost 9 feet tall and he was heavily muscled. He lifted his sword and pointed it to Andrei

"*So are you going to follow your orders?*" the pirate asked in a mocking tone
"*I know how cowardly you marines can be when faced by a superior enemy*" the man said assuming a stance

Andrei didn't say anything he stood there with tears running down his face making tracks in the caked blood and dirt. His hands dropped to his side and lengths of bone slowly protruded from his palms he brought them up quickly and shot two lengths of bone at his opponent who casually deflected them with a smile. He reached behind his back and pulled free a pair of Katana made of bone. 

"I'd rather die here than run away" Andrei screamed as he dashed toward the pirate

Sword and bone clashed with a clang clang, Andrei knew that he wouldn't be able to beat this man. Wasn't it more sensible to run away? How could he live with himself though? He tried his hardest sending attacks from every single direction. He was faster than his opponent but their skill and strength were worlds apart. He got more and more angry as he saw all his attacks being easily defended. He screamed as he thrust one of the bone swords at the pirate. He blocked it and kicked Andrei in the chest sending him off balance falling backwards. 

"*It's time to finish this game*" the Pirate said

He raised his weapon and sent a slash of compressed air at Andrei, he reacted as best he could by blocking with his swords the attack shattered the bones showering him with splinters. The attack struck him in the chest blood spraying into the air as he was knocked off his feet. He slid to a halt breathing hard. He tried to move but he couldn't, within a few seconds the man was standing over him with his sword raised into the air.

"*I can't let you live, I can sense you'll be strong*" 

As the man began to plunge the sword downward toward Andrei, he opened his eyes up

"I CAN'T DIE HERE!!!!!!!!" 

He held his hand up as if to brace himself and bone spears shot out both his palms one impaling the man in his head through his eye the other entering his chest and coming out his back the man was held in place by Andrei the sword dropping out his hand. He retracted the bones and the body of the pirate fell onto him. He tried to push the heavy man off but he was beginning to pass out. The world got dark and he knew it was over.

"Sorry Commander, I should have been stronger"

*A litte over a month later
*
Andrei sat up and swung his feet off his bed, the sun peeked through the dark curtains in his room, it had been a month since he'd woken up in the hospital. He reached for his diary and opened it to a blank page. 

"I can start training again today" He said as he wrote

He wrote in his diary for a few minutes then got to his feet and stretched. He picked up a bottle and drained the contents of it into his mouth and swallowed it. It tasted horrible but that was the last of it, he grabbed his towel and slipped his feet into his slippers. He walked toward the door and out toward the public bathrooms that the marines of his rank shared. Only officers got their own bathrooms. One day he'd be there thought, he still garnered a few strange looks as he walked through the corridor. Not many people had white hair and white pupils.

He showered and put on his usual training clothes and headed out to the training field.

"Let's start with some speed training" he said

He made all the bones in his body denser and began to run he hadn't worked out in a month and his muscles and body screamed

"No pain no gain" he said through gritted teeth as he ran through the obstacle course that was set up on the training ground.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 21, 2010)

*Kent*

Kent stared for a moment.

And then he rushed forward and hit the marine full in the mouth, sending him skidding towards the edge of the ship. "Stupid motherfuckers!" Kent shouted, his body half smoking, half glowing with red energy.  "All I want is some food! Is that too much to ask?"

Behind him, the rest of the Cipher Pirates were hesitantly drawing their weapons. Bros' pipe hit the ground with a heavy thunk, Raeyr drew his creepy sword, Yama got in what Kent assumed was some kind of fighting position, and Elaine shuffled through her deck for the right cards. "You have exactly 10 seconds to get off my ship marine, before I punt you halfway to the Grand Line."

*Prince*

Things were not going well. 

Prince rolled out of the way of another bullet, cursing loudly. The sniper, wherever he was, was keeping Prince on his toes with nearly constant fire. The sniper was deadly accurate too, and if Prince had been just a millisecond slower, he would've been dead several times over. 

Not only that, he couldn't launch a successful counterattack. Everytime he thought he had the sniper's location pinpointed, shots would come from completely different directions, throwing him into confusion once again. He was not built to fight long range opponents. Short range opponents, yeah. And mid range was his specialty. But snipers? Not so much.

Another bullet hit him in the leg, and he screamed in pure frustration, extending his hands in the general direction the bullet had come from and covering the area in ash. He collapsed to his knees, breathing heavily, when another shot hit the ground right next to his foot.

Prince looked up and saw a girl holding a large rifle and a camouflage hoodie.  "If I wanted you dead, you would be."

"I figured that," Prince said, only mildly surprised that the mysterious sniper was female. "Why not finish it now?"

The girl yawned. "Because it's been a really boring match so far. I don't really like those." She looked at him through her scope, then checked her nails. "Shame. From the way you've been dodging my attacks, you had some real potential. This could've been fun."

Prince's mouth twisted into a grin. "You want fun? How about we play a game?"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 21, 2010)

*Bourbon Rock with Lupe and the Cipher Pirates
*
Lupe stood there and was taken by surprise as Kent hit him in the face, he was solid and the punch was a good one too, this guy wasn't just any normal pirate. He reeled and fell backward almost going over the railing

"Stupid motherfuckers!" Kent shouted, his body half smoking, half glowing with red energy. 
"All I want is some food! Is that too much to ask?"

Lupe put up his hands in a surrendering gesture

"Hey, I didn't do anything" Lupe tried to say

He noticed the rest of the crew drawing weapons and getting ready to fight, he was confused. He began to scan the faces, he didn't think he robbed any of them in the past.

"You have exactly 10 seconds to get off my ship marine, before I punt you halfway to the Grand Line." Kent said to him
"*MARINE?!?*" Lupe exclaimed
"I'm not a marine, this is all a misunderstan..." he said but was cut off

Kent lunged at him again but he reacted this time

"Astral Shift" he said his body becoming intangible

Kent flew strait through him and nearly flew right over the railing but recovered quickly

"Hey you said I had 10 seconds" Lupe said floating up into the air where he believed to be out of range
"I'm not a marine..." he started but he was interrupted by the sound of a familiar voice
"There he IS!!!!! I knew he'd be trying to find a way off the island" a man shouted

Lupe looked over his shoulder and sure enough it was the merchant he'd robbed the night before, the man didn't have full use of his legs yet but he was being carried by some of his men in a fancy litter.

"Jeez, not this guy again" Lupe said
"You don't know me and you dunno what I was doing here. I'll be back" he said shifting and sinking into the deck of the ship disappearing from sight.

The men boarded the boat looking this way and that for where Lupe went

"Where did he go, the man shouted at the *Cipher Pirates*"

They exchanged confused looks unsure of exactly what was happening

"You mean that marine?" Kent asked
"He's not a marine you idiot, he's a thief" the merchant shouted spit flying everywhere
"He must be posing as a marine, what better place to hide from the marines" he said deep in thought
"If I find out you were helping him, I'll have the marines after your asses" the merchant said 

He commanded his men to leave and they headed for the marine base.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 21, 2010)

*Velmose with Robin Luci
*
Robin walked the streets looking for the dojo on the island, there must be a dojo. Sometimes there was a kendo dojo which was one of the most annoying things that could happen to her. Getting to an island with a kendo dojo and no martial arts dojo was like a huge waste of time. She pulled out a map that some guy had scribbled on the back of a napkin. She finally got to a small building that had a sign out in the front of it

"Finally" she said with slight annoyance

She walked up the small step and kicked in the door interrupting the class that was going on

"I am Robin Luci, Master of the Thunder Fist" she said

It wasn't really a lie, she was the one that made it up so technically she was the master.

"I am here to challenge your dojo" she said with a mischievous smile

A man that appeared to be the teacher approached her but before he could get close enough she spoke again

"Here's how we'll do it, I'll fight your strongest student then the master" she said stretching and kneeling to take off her shoes
"You have two chances to beat me" she said with an air of confidence

One of the students rushed forward

"Let me be the one to fight her master, allow me to defend our honor"

His master raised a hand to quiet him and Robin continued to talk 

"This way I may be tired after the first match depending on how good your pupil is and you'll get to see a little of what The Thunder Fist is about" she said

She stood up and set her eyes one the older man, the younger on was about her age but she was sure she could take him. 

"Do you accept the rules of the challenge?" she asked
"You're really going to let this _girl_ dictate the rules of the challenge?" he asked

Robin's eyes flashed and a small vein popped up on the side of her head

"Listen jackass, when Masters are talking students should be quiet" she said pointing at him

He made a move but his master stopped him again

"*Save it for the match, we accept your conditions and since we are the home dojo I'll just like to add that we won't do both spars today*" he said
"*One today and the other tomorrow if that's fine with you*"

Robin nodded at the man, she was respectful when respected but she would make the other one pay for his insults. The students made a circle and the two faced off in the middle of the dojo

"We stop when the opponent surrenders, the master surrenders or either one of us is unable to continue" Robin said aloud
"*Begin!!!*" the master shouted

Robin assumed her stand with one her left hand stretched out in front of her right and her feet similar with her legs bent. She had no idea what kind of syle her opponent would use. That was part of the thrill for her, her opponent charged at her, making the first move. She backed up and realized he wasn't trying to strike her. 

"Shit, it's a grappling style" she said 

She danced out of the way with superior foot work

"_You won't win, if all you do is run away_" one of the students called

She responded to the taunt foolishly and slowed and waited until her opponent came into range

"Thunder Foot" she said throwing a heavy kick 

To her surprise he caught her foot, he was much stronger than he looked. She could feel how strong his grip was. He yanked her forward pulling her off balance he twisted his body and lifted her off the ground before she knew it she was sailing through the air he let her go and she reacted instantly kicking the floor sending her into the air righting her self. She landed easily but her opponent was on her already. He grabbed for her but she didn't let him grab her she punched his forearm and got close to him and kicked the side of his knee forcing him to drop to one knee. There were some places one couldn't train. The knee was one, there were no muscles there, as soon as he was down 

"Lightning Fist" she said 

She hit him quickly 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 punches right in the middle of his face in rapid succession. The punches weren't very hard but repeated hits to the head like that rattled the brain and the boy looked dazed she stepped back to get enough momentum

"Thunder Fist" she said getting ready to finish him off

The punch was on it's way when she heard the master's voice

*"STOP!!!*" she stopped her hand inches from the man's broken nose

She stopped and stepped back, the man seemed to snap back to reality and got to his feet and lunged at her but she hopped back out of his reach

"*You lost!*" the master bellowed causing him to stop in his tracks
"The _girl_ beat your ass" Robin chided
"I beat you so bad and you lost so fast you don't even remember what happened" she said with a chuckle
"*Well we will have our next match tomorrow*" the master said his eyes looking intense

Robin bowed to him and turned to leave, she smiled at the man she'd just beat. Blood was flowing down his face

"I'll see you tomorrow _boy_, get cleaned up" 

He was about to grab for her but his friends grabbed him

"This is not done, not by a long shot. You won't be able to fight tomorrow if I have anything to do with it" he said under his breath as he watched her go.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 22, 2010)

Ten continued down the streets, not paying any mind to Shinsou's plan at the moment. She occasionally glanced over at some of the shops and merchent stands. _possessions, food, money_. These all seemed unnecessary to her, and not entirely logical. Examining the people walking down beside her, she noticed a young couple holding hands. The woman leaned over on the man's shoulder affectionately. _Love_. This was another thing she could never quite grasp. _"An illness perhaps. Will have to further research it later."_

As she made her way down the street, she saw a rather proud-looking girl walk out of a building just in front of her. The dojo. Ten came close to bumping into her, but stopped as the girl passed her. "Apologies." She turned and looked inside to see an injured man being tended to by other young men within the dojo. Not paying it much mind, she kept walking. 

As she walked closer to the main square of the town, a man in a torn up brown cloak passed by her. His face was mostly concealed, only his mouth visible. The man abruptly stopped, and turned around, looking as Ten walked away from him. "Is that...? No, no..." He turned back around and continued on his way.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2010)

Captains Quarters- Rex and Alex of the Greencloak pirates-



"We've got a problem."Alex leaned against a dresser, arms folded. "What is it?" Rex sat on his bed, arms resting on his knees. "We have no navigator and the grandline isn't getting any further. The more we move forward, the closer we are to it and yet, the higher the risk that we will run into an impossible to navigate sea. We can handle ship repair, but our strongest trait is the destruction of said ships." Alex shook his head a bit. "Not to mention, we lack a doctor or a real cook... That chunhi guy looks like he'll be alright for cooking for now, but i'd like to see his skills first." 

Alex looked up at the ceiling. "Then we have a little matter of the money, do we allow the crew to share in the wealth we've been collecting from the marines all these years or leave them out of it?" Rex sighed. "Damn it, this is too much to think about!" He rubbed the back of his head. "You wanted to be a pirate, you wanted to be captain! These are the kinds of things you have to worry about!" 

The two sat in silence for a while, trying to take in the situation. "Let's just get to the next island and worry about it then." Rex stood up and walked towards the door. "We' can't put it off forever." Alex shoots rex a glance. "I know."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 22, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
A group of sentries stationed at the front entrance of the pirate base tensed up as they heard the klaxon alarm raise up through the entire base. "Marines have infiltrated the base!" someone called out. "We have to get the rocket loaded!" 

The sentries began to move out, but then there was a loud and heavy knock at the two giant cast iron doors which served as the front entrance. Two of the sentries cautiously approached the door and drew their sabers. "Who is it?" one of the sentries asked. 

"Little pig little pig let me in!" a faint but gruff voice called back from the other side of the doors. 

Before even a response could be given, the doors dented inwards from a powerful impact. The pirates jumped back, their eyes widening with disbelief as they saw the two fist sized dents in the iron doors. Then came another impact even louder then the first. One of the sentries screamed into his den den mushi, "We're being attacke-"

*BABOOOM!*

The doors flew off their heavy duty bindings, careening past the two sentries and smashing into the wall behind them. A mountain of a Marine stepped through, flanked by a dozen Marines behind him. A cigar was clenched firmly between his sterling white teeth, and he wore thick metal bands that covered the entirety of his knuckles. He looked down at the two trembling sentries with a look of raw disdain and hatred, as if their very existence offended him. "Time to blow this fuckin house down!" he growled, before grabbing their heads in a flash and crushing their skulls like overripe melons. 

_With Amelia... _
Amelia narrowly avoided the lightning slash, diving to the floor and then rolling back to her feet. Before her stood a three foot tall chipmunk like creature, wearing gray samurai robes and wielding a mini katana. He pointed at the two giant cyborg arms and spoke up in a chipmunk like voice: "You are intruding softbody." 

Amelia almost found it hard not to laugh at the creatures voice, but the serious killing intent in his eyes told a different story. He was not someone to be laughed at. "What are you?" Amelia asked.  

The chipmunk saluted with his sword in a flourish. Tiny arcs of electricity rippled up and down the blade of the katana as he swung it over his head.  "I am Spacey 12, but my softbody comrades call me Karl," he said. 

"Spacey?" 

"I am from the moon," Karl said simply, before swinging his sword downward and sending another radiating slash of electricity her way.  

Amelia stood her ground this time and pointed both her palms at the rippling slash. A dense gray cloud swirled out of her palms and formed into a thick wall. *"Cloudy Barrier!"* The cloudy wall absorbed the electricity causing it to buffet with static energy. Amelia felt her fingers tingle and the hairs on her arms stand up.  

"You are a Devil Fruit user," Karl stated, more matter of factly then in surprise. He charged towards Amelia's cloud wall and nimbly somersaulted over the high barrier. Amelia back flipped away as his sword stabbed into the ground where she had just been standing. 

"And you're a three foot tall chipmunk!" Amelia retorted as she drew the cutlass holstered to her belt. 

"No softbody...I am a mechanical lifeform," Karl said, before opening his mouth wide. Intense blue energy sparked from within his open mouth. "Shit!" Amelia cursed, as a bright arc of electricity shot out of Karl's mouth like a cannon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral*

He went into the kitchen because of the smell but what was his reaction when he saw something being burned right there and no one noticed i in the end he had to get rid of the fire."*sigh* I´m hungry!"he said going towards his room, but an idea came to his mind, if he wasn´t able to find food in the ship, he could find it in the ocean though he really doesn´t want fish this time.

Going out to the ship´s bow, he climbed the mast searching for something "C´mmon, c´mmon!"he said but suddenly his prey was in sight"Hehehe...ifI can´t go eating and cooking what is in the ship, I will get some fresh chicken"he said looking at a trio of gulls, his hand was involved in blue fire, he shouldn´t be using his powers that way but he was "starving""Blue flame: fire dragon!"he shouted as a dragon was expelled from his fist, as it reached the gulls which actually were near of the ship, they fell kinda cooked already, taking the three of them he bit one"Not bad at all"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 23, 2010)

*Recovery Hospital with Andrei Smirnov*

Andrei finished the first part of his work out and dropped to the ground breathing hard, he decided the only way he'd get back in any kind of decent shape would be to leave his bones dense and heavy all the time. He pushed himself to his feet to begin the second part of his work out. 

"PO Smirnov" a voice said

He spun around to see a female doctor with a lab coat on over the most un sexy attire he'd ever seen. It was the doctor that had taken care of him for the past month. He swore the woman didn't realize she was attractive. 

"Yes Dr. Lily" he said to her with a look of uncertainty
"I said you could start back training today but I didn't mean to kill yourself" she said shaking her head
"I know my limits better than anyone" Andrei said
"Yes Yes the problem with that is that you think you don't have a limit" 

Andrei smiled at the comment, she reached out and held him by the wrist and tried to lift his hand to pull him but he didn't budge. 

"You made your bones heavier?" she said in an exasperated tone
"You're putting too much stress on your body too quickly"

Their conversation was interrupted by a large shadow being cast on them they turned to see a mountain of a man, Andrei saluted the man as if automatic and Lily stepped off to the side.

"*Glad to see you back on the training ground son*" he said in a tone as close to jovial as he could get
"*Your request for transfer came through, TFAJ is currently on assignment so you wont be able to join them just yet*"
"*I went ahead and did you a favor though, since you've been away from active duty for so long I set up a little something for you*" 

Andrei's face lit up

"He can't return to active duty yet" Lily said in a calm tone
"*I appreciate your opinion Dr. but you released him today and as such he is off injury leave and back on active duty*"
"*Pack your things you're going to the south blue, that shouldn't be too taxing*"
"*You'll be going with a small group of marines to recover a lost Marine Vessel, it was stolen by a small pirate crew, the vessel itself is not of import but there were several prototype weapons that were being tested secretly.*"
"*The full mission briefing is on an envelope in your room be ready to ship out by tomorrow morning.*"

*The next morning*

Andrei stood in the courtyard with a few other recovering marines none of them talked to each other. A tall woman walked in with an air of confidence and leadership, Andrei could tell she would be their commanding officer. 

"My name is Lt. McLeod, I will be taking lead for this mission"

Andrei looked around and the men began to muster, they all stood in a strait line facing the lady marine.

"We'll be moving out right away, we have an idea where the target is"
"There is a marine ship in pursuit, we'll rendezvous with them before the assault"

A soft voice suddenly made everyone in the yard turn, Andrei turned to see Lily walking toward him

"Since you won't listen to good sense" she said sounding annoyed

She tossed him a bottle and turned the same speed leaving them there

"Tell your girlfriend not to interrupt my muster next time marine" McLeod said

A few of the other men sniggered and Andrei just shook his head. Andrei knew her kind, it didn't make much sense answering. He just nodded and McLeod acknowledged and clapped her hands together and started to spread them apart a small black ball began to swirl in her hand it got bigger and bigger until it was as big as a building and floating over her head

"OK guys, hop on I'll be your captain for this evening" 

Andrei walked up to the ball and touched it, it was soft. It caved a little and his hand stuck to the surface, he wasn't the only one poking and prodding at the humongous ball

"OK ladies, stop lollygagging and climb up, we're wasting daylight"
"I know you've see devil fruit powers before a few of us are fruit users"

Andrei scaled the ball easily, and the others were standing with him in mere seconds, McLeod was the last person up. She was standing on a smaller similar ball that landed and was absorbed. Andrei felt the ball rise it was incredible smooth. They continued to rise until the where high up in the air and started to move forward.

"Rest up, we'll be there in a day or two" McLeod said plopping down the ball reshaping to her will into a chair. 
"Get to know each other in the mean time" she said offhandedly


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Atlas Pirates/With Clemens...*
Clemens was engulfed in a writhing tornado of stygian darkkness as the crows descended upon her from all sides. She managed to keep low to the ground, and covered her face protectively with her forearms from the crows smothering onslaught, clawing and pecking at her in a relentless wave. Clemens winced as she felt sharp claws and beaks dig into her arms, and right ear.   

"ENOUGH!" she snarled, her eyes suddenly flaring with emerald brilliance. In a flash a glowing mirror formed under her feet and she melted through it's liquid like surface. A stream of crows also shot towards the mirror but it dematerialized into nothingness. The crows came flying down like little missiles, breaking their necks as they crashed into the hard ground where the mirror had been only a second before. 

Clemens emerged into a large circular room made of the very same reflective surface of her mirrors. It was as if someone had taken a single mirror and stretched and folded it to make this room. This was was the mirror void. The place where she went to when she traveled through her mirrors. The room was a cold and hollow place that was incapable of supporting life, except for her, a mirror woman. Through the mirrors she could see the "outside world" in vivid clarity, giving her a three dimensional view of everything in the immediate vicinity, and including if she wished a view through any nearby mirror. 

*"Where are you!"* Clemens muttered as she scanned the mirrors, her voice taking on a strange echo within the void. 

She could see the aimless swarm of crows, seemingly confused by her sudden disappearance. She could also see Van fighting with someone in the far distance. It was then that Clemens caught sight of him. A man dressed in black ninja like garb. He stood beyond the swarm of crows, deep in concentration and with his hands clasped.

*"Gotcha!"* 

Ulric frowned as his red headed foe disappeared. One second she was there, being ripped apart to shreds by his swarm of crows, and then the next she was simply not there at all. "Where have you gone my little robin?" he wondered aloud, shifting his discerning gaze all around. Suddenly he felt two hands grab his ankles. Ulric looked down with shock as two hands popped out of a mirror that had formed beneath his sandalled feet. The hands clamped down tightly and pulled him downward with tremendous force, and Ulric felt himself sink as if he was floating in deep water. The sensation was frightening as his legs melted through the mirror, as if his very body was being stretched apart like a rubber band. 

"Crow Guardian!" Ulric cried frantically. 

A giant crow grew out of his back, almost like an inky shadow, and gripped his shoulders with its massive claws. Ulric was already waist deep into the mirror but then the crow flew upwards with a tremendous flap of its mighty wings, pulling Ulric out of the mirror and high into the sky. Ulric climbed atop the crow and breathed a sigh of relief. Much to his chagrin, his red headed foe appeared out of the mirror, her green eyes radiating like jade fire. He was however pleased to note that his crows had drawn blood from her face and arms. She drew two twin daggers from her belt and fixed him with a defiant stare, then waved him on. Ulric somersaulted from the giant crow and landed a safe distance away from the mirror witch. He drew a glittering tanto blade from his black sash and pointed it at her. "I must admit you almost had me. However I should warn you, I never fall for the same trick twice."  

"Oh I'm full of tricks," Clemens responded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
The hijacked Marine vessel, _Sea Wolf_, was quickly cleared of stragglers. Gatrom steered the ship out of the harbor and towards open water, leaving behind Salamander Island. Rose quickly scampered up the main mast of the ship. She leaped up onto the crows nest and looked back at the island. Marines stood on the dock, their jaws agape with disbelief at what had just transpired. 

*"NEXT TIME YA SEE ME, I'M GONNA BE PIRATE QUEEN!!!!"* Rose called out to them with a laugh. 

She took a deep breath until she was red faced like a tomato, filling her powerful lungs to their limit. Rose tilted her face up to the sky and blasted forth a giant bubble from her mouth. The bubble flew upwards like a rocket before exploding, sending spiraling currents of wind that buffeted the sails of the _Sea Wolf_, giving them an extra push. 

The exuberant female captain dropped back down to the deck, cushioning her fall with a bubble, which she rebounded off of and back onto her feet. "So where should we head to next?" Gatrom asked Rose. She looked back at him with a clueless expression. When it came to her plans on becoming the Pirate Queen, important details like navigation and sailing didn't really factor in. 

"Um..." Rose walked towards the old Marine map pasted on a wall behind the wheel. "HERE!"  Rose said with a laugh, jabbing her index finger onto the exact spot where she wanted to go. Gatrom laughed. "You're pointing at the end of the Grand Line you know," he said with bemusement. "I meant somewhere _a little_ closer."  

Rose shrugged and leaped to the top of the rail, grinning from ear to ear as she looked out across the vast sea. All she saw were limitless possibilities. "Who cares where we go next, as long as there's adventure, strong guys to fight, and freedom. We'll go where ever the winds take us!"    she declared. 

"How naive..." Ursla muttered, looking like she had just been assigned to death row. 

Rose laughed and punched Ursla playfully in the shoulder. She had no idea what naive meant. "That's the spirit!"
_
Meanwhile..._
Two Marines ran through the winding corridors of Marine Headquarters, eventually reaching the office of the Fleet Admiral. "I hope he's sleeping." one of them muttered nervously, hesitating to knock on the door. "Then maybe he won't answer."

"Well he did tell us to notify him about his nieces activities. He certainly won't like this at all."

The two Marines inwardly cringed as they knocked.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 24, 2010)

*Bourbon Rock with Lupe Rascal*

Lupe flew back to his body as fast as he could, he got there and dove back into his body. There was noise in the court yard, it seemed his merchant friend was already there. He tore off the marine clothes and the rest of his disguise and put on one of his suits. He grabbed a bag from the chest and threw the ruby tiger in there along with a few other essentials. He then picked up a bottle of alcohol and emptied it on the chest and bed

"I hate to waste good alcohol" he said his voice sounding sad

He grabbed up his cane and put on his pistol and jumped onto the window sill just and the door flew off the hinges into the room and a number of marines entered

"Later gents" he said with a smile as he tossed another bottle into the air and shot it with the pistol.

There was a fiery explosion as he fell through the air, he was only on the second story so he landed easily and took off running. He was almost the the gate when he was blocked off by a pair of marine sentries. He threw his bag over the gate and pulled out the sword that he kept hidden in his cane one of the men reached for a piston but he slapped his hand with the flat of the blade forcing him to drop the gun. He then stabbed the man in his leg as the other drew a sword. Lupe stepped in and stabbed the man in the shoulder of his sword hand. In the same movement he grabbed his wrist and pulled him off balance and tripped him. He pulled his sword free and wiped it on a hand kerchief that he threw at the men.

"Almost there but not good enough" Lupe said as she shoved the sword back into the cane

He picked up the bag and ran off into the town.

"I need to find somewhere to hide, I'm sure the blasted merchant will have the ship watched I can't go back there just yet and all my disguises are gone."

He turned and watched the small mountain range in the middle of the island, it was mostly uninhabited and he sighed

"Sometimes you have to do what you have to do" Lupe said

He hated roughing it but he figured he could use the time to train his powers there was still a lot of things he didn't know about the astral realm. About an hour later he was hiking up the mountain side his fine clothes dirty and his shoes muddy. He groaned as he looked down at his shoes suddenly a small shack next to a river came into view. He made his way for it slipping a few times but regaining his balance quickly. He stood in front the shack taking it in, this would be his hiding place for the next few days. Well this is where he'd leave his body at least. He knocked on the door with his cane and his gun in the other hand, there was no reply. He pushed in the door with his cane and saw a small bed and table with a fire pit in the corner. He pulled out a few things from the bag and set up a trap on the door to make his pistol shoot anyone that came through the door then he lay down on the bed. 

"Time for some training"

His spirit left his body and he floated above himself, not bothering to move he shifted to the astral realm. He stood in a forest it seemed that the environment in the real world matched the astral realm. There was suddenly a growl from behind him and he jumped up and grabbed the limb of a tree as a shadowy form shot past him. He knew exactly what it was and as he dropped back to the ground held his hands out in front of him

"I'm fed up of you" Lupe said in an annoyed tone

Blue energy swirled around his both hands as a sword and a gun appeared one in each hand. He took aim with his pistol and pulled the trigger.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 24, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *With the Phoenix Pirates...*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Roi watched Rose use her super poerful buble winds to propel the ship. He was intrested in her power to use devil fruit. He had never seen such ability. _ She is going to be a very fun captain._ Roi counted the other people on board the ship, no doubt that his bounty went up. The clouds in the sky moved slowly. He thought about the clouds to much. His sudden awarness of being aware made him stop loking to the clouds. With their current direction he would never know where on earth they were going.

"So Captain Rose, other than being a pet cat, do you need me for a certain thing you want?" Roi was strait forward, he liked to get to the point. knowing his luck for the strait forward questions, she would answer with an "I don't know, go find somthing to do." He laughed in his mind, but he kept a strong face. His sinister cat looks were consentraited and focused. _ I'm being to harsh._ He let off his eyes and tried to look more accepting to what ever she said. This was going to be a long journey.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 24, 2010)

*Aboard The Sea Wolf with the Phoenix Pirates.
*
Syrei moved around the deck of the ship pulling on ropes that should be pulled and loosing ropes that should be loosed. He sailed with a lot of boats and since he usually never had money he sailed as a deck hand so he learned various things about sailing. He watched as Rose used her power again to propel the ship forward. He leaned on the railing and watched the exchange between the other crew members. The closest thing he'd ever had to family was his grand father who died when he was still very young. 

"I like these guys" he said to himself

He walked over to the group and saw the tiger man talking to Rose and the others he wasn't sure if he was interrupting 

"There should be charts of the region in the wheel house" he said pointing his clawed finger to the door that lead into the bridge. 
"We can use those to decide where to go" he said looking at Gatrom
"One thing though" he said pointing up at the marine flag flapping in the wind
"If we're a pirate crew we need to have our own jolly roger" he said with a smile
"What say you captain?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Youkai said:


> Roi watched Rose use her super poerful buble winds to propel the ship. He was intrested in her power to use devil fruit. He had never seen such ability. _ She is going to be a very fun captain._ Roi counted the other people on board the ship, no doubt that his bounty went up. The clouds in the sky moved slowly. He thought about the clouds to much. His sudden awarness of being aware made him stop loking to the clouds. With their current direction he would never know where on earth they were going.
> 
> "So Captain Rose, other than being a pet cat, do you need me for a certain thing you want?" Roi was strait forward, he liked to get to the point. knowing his luck for the strait forward questions, she would answer with an "I don't know, go find somthing to do." He laughed in his mind, but he kept a strong face. His sinister cat looks were consentraited and focused. _ I'm being to harsh._ He let off his eyes and tried to look more accepting to what ever she said. This was going to be a long journey.



Rose looked at the Tiger Zoan. Now that was a cool power, turning into a giant tiger. Her big sister could make clouds, and her Uncle Archie could glow in the dark and shoot lasers out of his eyes. That stuff was a whole lot more awesome then making bubbles in her opinion. 

"What do I want you do Tiger Guy?" she asked, more to herself as she thought the question over. "Well first I want you to get a tattoo." Rose then gestured towards everyone in the new crew. "We're all nakama now under the name of the Phoenix Pirates!"    Rose announced. She had been working on the name of what her crew would be, and using her last name made more sense then anything. Rose fumbled around in her back pocket and took out a folded up note, that looked like it had seen some abuse. She unfolded it and showed everyone the drawing she had made while daydreaming on Peach Island...


"So to show our loyalty to each other we're all gonna this tattoo!" she said excitedly. "It'll also be part of our jolly roger she!" she told Syrei with a smile.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 24, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose looked at the Tiger Zoan. Now that was a cool power, turning into a giant tiger. Her big sister could make clouds, and her Uncle Archie could glow in the dark and shoot lasers out of his eyes. That stuff was a whole lot more awesome then making bubbles in her opinion.
> 
> "What do I want you do Tiger Guy?" she asked, more to herself as she thought the question over. "Well first I want you to get a tattoo." Rose then gestured towards everyone in the new crew. "We're all nakama now under the name of the Phoenix Pirates!"    Rose announced. She had been working on the name of what her crew would be, and using her last name made more sense then anything. Rose fumbled around in her back pocket and took out a folded up note, that looked like it had seen some abuse. She unfolded it and showed everyone the drawing she had made while daydreaming on Peach Island...
> 
> ...



_ At least she gives me a choice....Tattoes..the mark of a prisoner._ Wait how did Roi know that, he hadn't remembered anything about tattoes. Why did he remember. He could use a tatto anyway, he needed to get something that expressed who he was. Even if he didn't remember much about his own past.

"If you give me some ink, I can do them myself. Roi could use a claw to paint it on but also put it into the skin so it would never fade away. The first would be tatto would be the hardest to do. But he, in theroy was ready to try._ How much ink would I need for a flag?_

"That is, if you pirate enough to get one." Deffinatly a seal to do it. To challange someone to something, kind of like an evil troll. _Well I don't think she'd overlook a challenge at all, by her personality I already know she is never what I think she is. I am going to have to seal the deal better._ His hand shifted into the claw form. His fingersnails became large black razors, his nerves jingled, but ti wasn't painful anymore. he looked around and actualy found a small purple paint jar. He diped his claw into it then found a white cloth. He finger...paw..painted the larger parts then used his claw to get the design 99.99999999999999999999% the same. He found that he was good with art; hidden talants among the lot memories. He held up the duplacate.

"This is what you want, right?" The flg, would need a little while to dry but if it was just as easy to paint it on a flag than it would be easy to...insert it into skin. _ Now who could do that for me?_


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van*

The battle was still going on in the middle of the forest, a couple of trees have been taken down, in the middle of the area the long haired man was standing, his clothes dirty due to the dust that has been raised during the fight and because he had to roll on the ground to avoid some bullets. His smiling face showing that he was enjoying the moment. 

In front of him a bunch of trees*"So little bug, where could you be?"*he asked to himself looking around. behind one of the trees Van was breathing hard, his shirt torn and dirty, the reason? the same a Vlad, the fight has not been easy till now_"/He is strong/"_he thought and reloaded his gun,then searching in his pocket he counted the bullets,after this load gets wasted there only 7 normal bullets, enough to fully recharge his Hades, the other 6 were 3 dumdum bullets and 3 bullets were for the devil crusher..."Damn..."he whispered.

The member of the Atlas pirates changed his location, running from one tree to another, only his shadow could be seen,*"So there is were you are, rotten soul"*Vlad said and  passed his tongue over his lips, only three bullets remaining in each one of his pistols,*"Let?s have more fun, kid!"*he said and laughed, the man was crazy indeed. revealing his location for a second van left from behind the tree and started to shoot,"Multiple shot"he said and fired 5 bullets in a row, Vlad noticed it and intercepted two of the bullets, one with another bullet and the other was deflected, using his gun as a shield, though two of them passed next to him, one of Van?s bullets was able to hit the Maxim?s leg.

As soon as he shot he hided again, no sound can be heard out there, did he win? Van wondered but suddenly a gun being fired was heard from a blind spot in his left side and, the bullet went into van?s left hand,"Crap!"he shouted and shot one time in the direction from where the bullet came, then he started to run, searching for a good "shield".


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 24, 2010)

*Velmose with Robin Luci*

Robin got out of the dojo with a satisfied feeling when she heard the doors close behind her she sighed and walked away quickly behind a nearby building where she leaned on the wall and pulled her pant leg up to show a bruise where the man had grabbed her foot earlier

"That bastard almost broke my foot with just his grip"
"I can't let the master hold me at all, he'll definitely break bones if he grabs me"

She limped off toward a nearby inn where she'd been staying, she began to entertain the thought of using her devil fruit power but she'd never do something like that. In martial arts one used their advantages to win a fight but sometimes when she used her power it felt like cheating. She walked through the common room where several people seemed to be trying to drink their problems away. The inn keeper was a older rotund lady, she noticed Robin limping and rushed over to her

"_What happened to you sweet pea_" the woman said in a motherly tone
"Got in a fight and won" Robin said triumphantly
"_Looks like you need to fight better_" the lady said with a smile

Robin frowned at the old woman and walked off toward her room

"I'll just be resting for the night" Robin said

She limped off toward her room where she undressed and sat on the bed, she poked and prodded at the bruise for a little while before she began to massage the area. Suddenly she heard a disturbance down stairs, the sound of tables and chairs being tossed around and people screaming. She grabbed her pants and put them on quickly and bolted downstairs with her top half undone and barefooted. The sight she saw made her boil with rage, the same man she'd beaten earlier was in the common room wrecking up the place, he grabbed the edge of a table and ripped off a large chunk of it with only his grip power he looked up at her and tossed the piece of wood at her but she stepped forward and punched the shattering it sending splinters flying everywhere.

"I want a rematch" he said angrily
"I'll give you your rematch" she said matching his anger
"When I beat your ass, you'll pay to fix this place" Robin said hotly 
"I Sandor Mage of the Xambo school challenge you" 
"I Robin Luci accept" she said walking toward him hiding her limp as best she could

She walked strait past him out the door, he was much bigger than she was his hands were humongous. She didn't notice any of this earlier, but she had a few advantages. She was still faster and more agile than him.

"I won't be holding back this time" Sandor bellowed 
"HYBRID POINT!!!!!" 

His body began to change to Robin's amazement thick black fun grew out all over his body his feet changed to resemble hands. He had turned into some kind of humongous black monkey. The innkeeper ran out side and gasped and turned to Robin

"_You don't have to do this, he's a fruit user_" 

Robin looked up at Sandor and smiled a broad smile

"Since you're not going to hold back, I won't either"
"I'll show you the real Thunder Fist" Robin said 

She stood with her hands at her sides and her feet spread apart, blue and black fur began to grow out all over her skin and her hands changed into claws and so did her feet she grew a little taller and her face changed to become more feline. She sprouted five tails which seemed to move on their own. She stepped forward and stomped the ground with her left foot assuming her fighting stance and a ripple of electricity ran up her foot dispersing throughout her body with small blue sparks racing all over her fur.

"Well lets get this started" Robin said in a much more savage voice than she usually spoke with her sharp white teeth shining in the moon light.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 24, 2010)

North Blue-

Montaigo Island, Home of Joseph Rodgers. The island is massive, ruled not by a king or mayor but by trading companies. It's more advanced then most islands, motorized carts are quite common, however they are powered by winding springs and cogs. The buildings are quite large, the smallest in town is merely 4 stories high. The town is this way due to it's large trading history. They import and export items from all the blues. To some, the town would be called, a Steam Punk city. To others, it is known as the home of the infamous, Akuma Rodgers.

At the edge of this town, near a dock, lies a small little shack. It's only got one floor and sadly... BOOOOOOOM! "SHIT!" Joseph was thrown from the shack, his body smoking as he skips across the ground. "You okay?" An older man stood over Joseph, his hair was graying at the sides and red on top, his bright green eyes stared down at the smoldering boy. "Yeah, just another accident. It's hard to store all that gunpowder in a single shack you know? Especially since i don't have any light other then a lantern." 

The man shook his head and sighed. "You are your fathers son." He remarks. "Why do you keep saying that?" Joseph asks, sitting up and brushing himself off. "You should know why." Joseph rolled his eyes. "My dad's a pirate and I'm just a guy, a guy who happens to be homeless... again...." Joseph looked back at the smoldering rubble of his shack. "And my best pair of jeans was in there." He shook his head. 

"You never change clothes Joseph, you always wear the same thing and that stupid "Smile" jacket." Joseph smirked. "Besides, i thought you were out to become a pirate. Didn't you train with some?" Joseph nods. "Yeah but there was only one slight problem." He pointed out at the docks. "I don't have one of those." "Oh?" The older man put a hand over his eyes. "Odd, then what is that?" He pointed over at a single beat up ship. "A piece of crap?" Joseph responds.

THWACK!!! The man slams his fist into Joseph's skull. "YOU BRAT! YOU SHOULD BE THANKFUL WHEN SOMEONE GIVES YOU A GIFT!" "Urgh... like i'd be grateful for a piece of crap like that! I bet it falls apart once i step onto it!" Joseph shouts back, a large lump on his head. "It was your fathers first ship! You should be honored to sail on such an important item!" "WHY WOULD I BE HAPPY WITH THE SHIP HE ABANDONED!" Joseph screams back. "Because.... it has.... symbolism." 

"Don't you mean sentimentalism?" The man shrugged. "Its both, now shut up and accept this present! I even put your stupid flag on it!" Joseph squinted into the distance. "OH!! YOU DID!" He smirked. "See, you should be thankful." Joseph nodded. "I guess it's not that-" BOOOOOM!!!! A ball of fire erupts from the ground interrupting Joseph's comment.












"I'm sorry, did i interrupt you Mr. Rodgers?"  On the edge of the island, stood Black Coat Aldridge. "Black Coat i presume?" The older man asked, he showed no signs of damage, behind him was a somewhat burnt Jason. "Why yes, I am." Jason responds, looking the older man over. "Who might you be?" He asks. "An old friend of Jason's, what do you want?" 

Joseph smirked. "I want Jason, to join my crew." Jason quickly popped out behind the older man. "You've got one hell of a way to show it." Jason smirked. "Oh? What's with that attitude, do you want to fight me?" Jason punched his fist into his open palm. "Yeah, I guess i do."  Jason grinned. "What a terrible decision." Jason's eyes widened as a cloud of black orbs blocked out the light. "S...shit!"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 24, 2010)

*On the Floating Ball with Andrei
*
Andrei walked over to  McLeod as she sat seemingly deep in concentration.

"Hello Lt. McLeod, my name is..." he began
"Yes I know who you are" she said without turning to him
"I know I said get to know each other but I was talking about the others"

Andrei  frowned, he didn't really need to talk to the others. He'd read their files and all he needed to know about them was their abilities to fight and how to interact with them in a battle situation. This woman was a mystery though, she had a power but he wasn't exactly sure how the power worked or what this ball was. 

"Well tell me one thing then how does your fruit power work?" he asked
"I'll tell you another time, this takes a lot of my concentration to make something this big move this fast" she said a bead of sweat running down her forehead.

Andrei nodded and left her alone, he went and and chatted with the other men in the makeshift squadron. All of them were just recovering from injuries also and they were all the same rank as him. He thought it was a bit strange but he just put it away in the back of his head. He walked over and lay down near to where McLeod was seated. 

"Not much to do here, I should rest up" he said

As he put his head on his bag to use it as a pillow something poked him, he reached into the bag and pulled out the bottle Lily had given him. There was a note in the bottle itself amongst the pills.

"Here's some special vitamins they encourage rapid muscle regeneration that should help you get back in shape quickly, take one everyday. I don't ever want to see you in this place again so be safe" 

That was all the note said, he took one of the pills and threw it into the back of his throat. His muscles still ached from the short training session the day before and since then he hadn't made his bones lighter. He lay down and closed his eyes.

*Sometime later*

"Someone wake sleeping beauty there" Mcleod said

One of the marines walked over and knelt and touched Andrei, he woke with the first touch and sat up.

"How long was I asleep for?" he asked
"You slept the entire time it took us to get here" McLeod answered
"I hope you're well rested" she said with a sarcastic tone

Andrei didn't pay her any mind, he got to his feet and realized that his body wasn't in any pain and he moved easily. The pills really worked, he decided right away he wouldn't abuse them since they were so limited. He could feel them descending.

"We've reached the rendezvous point, we'll meet up with the ship in pursuit. Once on board we'll recover our strength then begin the mission" 
"Any questions?" she asked
"*No ma'am*" the marines answered in unison

The ball began to shrink causing the men to move closer together soon enough they were close enough to the moving vessel. They all jumped off onto the ship with Andrei second to last followed by McLeod who jumped off just as the huge ball seemed to shrink out of existence. When she hit the deck she wobbled and Andrei caught her before anyone could see.

"I get tired using my fruit for hours at a time you have that thing flying for two days" he whispered to her before letting her go

A tall solid man greeted them McLeod dismissed them before the two walked away to talk privately. Andrei watched her go as one of the other marines showed them to the sleeping quarters and the galley. They ate together and retired early, Andrei wasn't sure when they would start the attack but he figured it would be in the early morning. Just as he lay on his bed to relax there was a knock at his door, before he could get off the bed to answer it the door swung open and Mcleod stood in front of him.

"You're my second in command for tomorrow, be up and ready by 500"

Before he could acknowledge she was gone and the door slammed, he shook his head and lay down feeling excited. Tomorrow would be the day he resumed bringing justice to the world.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 24, 2010)

*Kent*

Kent shook his head, his stomach audibly growling. "Alright, fuck that guy. I am so hungry right now you don't even know." He stepped off the boat and headed into the town, the rest of his crew following him.

After a few minutes of walking they came up on a restaurant that looked nice. Kent nearly broke down the door getting in, which earned a tsk of disapproval from Elaine.

"Oh lighten up," Kent muttered. What's the point of being a pirate if you can enjoy the little things like vandalism?"

"Sorry sirs and Madame. We're closed."

Kent turned to see a dumpy waiter in front of him. "What did you just say?"

The waiter swallowed audibly. "Er, we're closed."

"At 6 o'clock."

"Well, yes. We can't miss the performance, can we?"

"Performance?"

"Oh, you know. Jippo and Kippy's thing. 300 times and still as great as the first!" The waiter said with an insincere smile. "Now shoo."

*Rufio*

*"Fuck!"*

Rufio sprinted like a madman down the streets of a small town that was eerily devoid of civilians. *"Gonna die gonna die gonna die gonna die..."* He admitted that running away from a pre-teen girl was pretty embarrassing, but it was indeed preferable to dieing a horrible death.

The giant straw things were hot on his tail, tearing through the streets with an inhuman ferocity. The little girl in question was riding on the shoulders of one, her dark eyes staring at him intently.

*"Killed by a little girl. What would dad say?"* Probably nothing. He'd just smack 'em.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 24, 2010)

*Phoenix Pirates...*
Ursla couldn't help but produce a faint laugh at her Captain's adenturous look on life. "Haha, maybe if I stick around with these hooligans I can get to where I please. They seem pretty strong." The masseuse commented on the crew's recent performance against the Marines. In all her years of bounty hunting, never before has she seen people fight with such power. "Where did these people come from? They might even be stronger than me." Ursla thought to herself. She definitely couldn't hope to capture this crew by single-handidly.

"Listen up you hooliga.....I mean, crewmates." Ursla said as she caught herself and put her hand over her mouth. She giggled slightly then threw her hair. "As long as I'm on this ship we'll do things my way. I want my own cabin, food cooked to utter perfection, beautiful clothes, I'll need someone to wash my clothes and, wait," Ursla produced a scroll from her kimono and began writing on it.

"Yea, I'll need my own personal shower too, a world class bed, hmmm." The masseuse zoned out as she attended to her personal princess list.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 25, 2010)

*Bros Ki*


Bros walked into the room right behind Kent. He was pretty bummed that they weren't serving any food, but he'd had to deal with it before and there really wasn't anything he could do about it at the moment. 

However, then the worker at the resturant said something odd. A show. Jippo and Kippy's show. That was odd. Those names sounded extremely familiar to Bros. 

"Jippo and Kippy... I think I know those dudes..." Bros said.

"Huh, you know these guys? Well then tell them to put their show on hold. I want to eat!" Kent yelled.

"Heh, if its the guys I'm thinking of, I don't think that's gonna work. They're uh... a little uptight. Never were bigs fans of mine either." 

Suddenly the crews attention was drawn to a stage in the corner of the room. The curtain opened and revealed a tall man wearing a top hat and a ringleader's suit. 

"Ladies and gentlemen, girls and boys. I thank you all for once again coming to see our WONDERFUL show. Not that you have a choice that is! HAHAHAHA!"

A man from the audience stood up and hefted a large gun onto his shoulder.

*"You all have been terrorizing this town for two years now and we have had enough!"* The man yelled as he shot his gun at the man. A large cannonball flew towards the ringmaster. Suddenly a second man appeared with a sword and cut the cannonball in half before it was able to reach its target. Both halves quietly fell to the floor with a clank. 

"Looks like we have ourselves a volunteer big bro." The newcomer said with a sadistic grin. With a snap of his finger, a large bearded woman walked through the crowd and grabbed the man lifting him up and throwing him onto the stage.

"Thank you Egna." The elder brother said as he grabbed the man and brought him over to a large box on a table. He then forcefully pushed the man into the box so that the only thing sticking out was his head through a whole in the side. 

"And now ladies and gentlemen! You shall see me cut this man in half!" Jippo announced as he gestured to his younger brother. Kippy gracefully handed over his scimitar and Jippo began to slowly saw the box in half.

*"HEEELP ME!"* The man yelled as the blade neared his torso. And then, with one last scream, the man went silent. 

After the sword had went completely through the box, Jippo turned the box so that the audience could see the inside of both halves of the box. The entire audience looked away to avoid watching the bloody mess tha was inside.

"Haha amazing trick no? Don't worry though. The show has only just began! We will take a short break now, but don't move! You DON'T want to miss a thing." the ringleader announced. 

"Well damn. They've gotten a little more... uh... homicidal... since I left." Bros said. 

"Since you left? You were a part of this sick twisted show?!? Wait... what was your act?" Elaine asked.

Bros took a long drag on his pipe and let out a huge cloud of smoke. "Man with the largest lung capacity in the world. Yeah... I wasn't very popular." Bros said with a sigh.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 25, 2010)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom listened as Rose told the rest of the crew about their new name, the new jolly rodger, and a new task. They all needed tattoos. 

Gatrom looked around at the rest of the people on the ship. He knew that if he took this step, he would be stitching his fate to theirs. Situations were bound to be dire and he would have to have these people at his back guarding it. Getting the tattoo would be the final commitment. 

Gatrom thought back to the words that his father told him many years back.

_"Gatrom, remember. There will come a day when you will meet a D. I cannot give you the details now. But, if you ever meet someone with the middle name of D. Follow their actions carefully, for they have the potential, the potential to change the world."_

"Alright I'm next." Gatrom announced. 

"Where do you want it?" Roi asked holding an inked needle in his hand. 

Gatrom didn't answer with words, instead he just took off his shirt and pointed to his back. "Big." Was all he said with a huge smile on his face.

Minutes later, a tattoo of a phoenix took up the entirety of Gatrom's back.

"Thanks man. And hey, sorry bout that whole knife thing back then. Can never be too cautious right?" Gatrom said to Roi.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 25, 2010)

*Velmose...*
Rio and Tengu wondered through town after witnessing the Mayor/Marine Captain of the town, Selo. The citizens here praised the man as if he was some type of God with omnipotent power and he received it well. Though, as soon as the man left sight, the citizens fell into what seemed like a deep depression. One woman described living on Velmose "Is worse than living in hell." Something definitely wasn't right about the city.

As the two wondered, they came upon a large building with many audible voices coming out of it. It sounded as if the people were attempting to whisper, but the anger in their voice oonly brought out the loud, audible volume.

_"It's time to start the rebellion! We can no longer tolerate him!"
"Selo is a monster!"
"I can't take this anymore! I refuse to!"
"Gather up our forces so we can bring him down!"
"But, what will the Marine HQ say if they find out we defeated a Marine Captain? We'll be toast for sure!"_
"What're these guys talking about? I thought that Selo dude was loved around here." Rio said as he peeked into the window, neglecting the fact that he was supposed to hide himself.

"I'm not sure, but for now we need to hide. That guys is coming around again." Tengu said as he ushered Rio into a dark street alley. The building where the rebellion was currently gathered at also became silent._ "I here the horses from his carriage coming! Quiet down!"_

"Heeeey, you used to have a horse, Tengu!" Rio said as he slapped the swordsman on the back.

"Yea, until he died an *unfortunate* death." Tengu said, shushing his captain.

A reluctant young man came running down the street with the carriage in tow right behind him. The man tripped and tumbled on the ground. The carriage stopped and Selo's large frame got out of the carriage. 

"You haven't paid your taxes, for two whole days." Selo said as he cracked his neck. Not a hint of glee was present on his face.

The man on the ground got on his knees and began crying, _"Please have mercy on me, Selo-sama! It was my daughter's birthday and I wanted to buy her something nice. Please sir, forgive me!"_

"Of course, I'm a very understanding man. Besides, she'll have the perfect present." Selo held his hand out towards the man and a gray substance shot out of it. It engulfed the commoner and quickly hardened. "A statue of her father, the best gift any girl can want! SEHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!"

The expression on Rio's face was one of utter disguist. The Mystic Pirate Captain clutched his fist and prepared to confront the Marine Captain, but Tengu stopped him. "Calm down, now isn't the time." 

"Yes, it is!" Rio said as he ran out of the alley to confront the tyrant.


----------



## Youkai (Nov 25, 2010)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> Gatrom listened as Rose told the rest of the crew about their new name, the new jolly rodger, and a new task. They all needed tattoos.
> 
> ...



Roi started on Gar's back, his claw dripped with paint then he stroked it very carefuly against the skin, the claw inserted the ink just like a pen. No doubt that the tatto process was painful. Roi had worked as fast and as gentle as possible. He needed to make a team member out of Gar. 

_ An apology, wow that was fast, especialy for carving his back up with a blade like claw. I should charge next time._ Roi looked for the next in line. The captain would be next, she knew that she needed it if her first member had it.

"Thank you Gartrom. Captain?" His claw when to the paint jar. It came out and the purple paint dripped like blood. There was blood in Gar's design but eventualy it would heal. The claw was technicaly cutting into skin. A confusing process that somehow worked.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Cheapskate huh? You know you can swing it fella, and I it ain't like I'm some bargain basement assassin that you just picked up off the rack or something," Annie chided Rek. He was set on the original fee that they had negotiated however, and wouldn't budge. What a tightwad, she thought to herself.
> 
> Annie smirked at Rek and a mischievous glint began to dance across her deep green eyes. "Well since you won't give me a raise then I guess I'll have to earn a bit on the side then...you know just to pay the bills and stuff."
> 
> ...



If there was one thing Rek hated about his prison, it was the squeaky floorboards. The foul stench from the toilet, the moth-eaten tablecloth he was using as a bedsheet, the dreary bumpkin he was sharing the cell with, even the tasteless wallpaper he could tolerate. But that relentless squeaking whenever he so much as stood up was the worst. He should have never agreed with that insufferable rogue's plan, but she wouldn't shut up about it. And now there's this talk of 'execution' and whatnot. The nerve of these fools, trying to take advantage of him. Oh, they were going to pay for this indignity. 

The following morning was Rek's 'execution'. Supposedly he was going to be hanged at exactly 9 in the morning, but the sheriff got lazy and went to his office half an hour after 9. When you execute people so often that it becomes a routine job there wasn't any point in hurrying up. It wasn't like the prisoner was going to magically disappear anyway. "Hey, where'd he go?"

Well, there's a first time for everything.

It was impossible, the sheriff thought. The prison just got new locks, and the window bars were still there. Nothing inside the prison suggested there was a break-out, except for the fact that there was no prisoner inside. He unlocked the door and went inside for a proper look, and got locked in for his trouble. "Let me out! Somebody let me out!"

On the floor, the town drunk snorted, then vommited on the sheriff's foot.

"That should teach him." Rek said as he exited the sheriff's office, twirling the prison keys as he did so. Fortunately no one knew about his devil fruit power, so he wasn't locked up in a seastone cage or anything of the sort. "And now, I deal with my dear Annie..."

Finding her was easy enough. When Rek returned to the _Cutie Pie_ she was sprawled all over the bed, reeking of alchohol and dried blood. She must've gotten into a bar fight last night, Rek thought. He decided to leave her there, but not before taking her fancy rifle and that hideous leather jacket of hers. He also took one of her wigs as well, specifically the one she wore when she turned him in. "This is going to be most enjoyable." 

It wasn't often that Bella Union's bank was robbed. The local judge owned the place, and it was here that the payroll of the local marine force arrived every month. You'd have to be stupid to rob the place, or perhaps a skilled assassin. And if you were neither, then being a guy who can copy the latter almost perfectly with devil fruit powers was just as good. "Put it all in the sack, you idiotic savage!" A rifle was currently aimed at the face of one of the tellers. The others were unable to react on time, and were already lying face down on the ground, a bullet or two having blown a hole through their legs. 

"Here, this is everything we have!" The teller said. Even the guards were beaten by this outlaw, and they were former marines notorious for their swordsmanship.

"Splendid, splendid!" She said as she looked at all the money inside her sack. The outlaw was wearing a very familiar leather jacket, and though her face was obscured by a violet handkerchief her red moptop hair was something he's seen before. " The notoriously obnoxious and deranged Annie the Kid has struck again! Mwahahahahahahahaha!!!"

Annie woke up a few hours later. She was going to free Rek a few hours after the sheriff had left last night, but she got into a drinking contest and ended up in the middle of a brawl. She won of course, even got a few hundred berri for her trouble. Now it was time to bust the poor bastard out. Maybe now he'll be more compliant with her 'requests'. After putting on a new, clean jacket and double checking her guns she went off to spring Rek out of prison, all the while having absolutely no idea that he was framing her for a bank robbery right now out of sheer spite.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2010)

*The Atlas Pirates/With Clemens...*
"You used to be a Marine. What happened?" 

"I woke up." 

Ulric noticed the remains of a scar on his red headed foe's left shoulder. "Now who would shoot a beautiful woman like yourself?" he asked, before somersaulting over Clemens and swiping at the back of her neck with his tanto. Clemens swerved around and parried the blade of the tanto with her twin daggers. 

"The same kind of guy who's trying to stab me in the neck I guess," she replied, before spinning around and launching a powerful kick at his midsection. "Oh I'm just playing around with you my little robin," Ulric said as he blocked her kick and slashed at her neck again. Clemens ducked down under the lunging tanto, and swung her daggers in a winding uppercut stroke. Ulric rapidly back flipped away and threw a hail of shuriken at her. *"Crow Storm!" * Clemens braced herself to swat the shuriken away with her daggers, but then each of the shuriken morphed into black crows. "Not this crap again!" Clemens yelled as she was swarmed from all sides by the birds. 

"I'm a crow man. Face it you're all alone and outnumbered," Ulric told her. Suddenly a wall of mirrors surrounded Ulric in a circle, a dozen mirrors in total. Clemens image materialized in each of the mirrors. *"Who said I was alone?"* all the images said in unison. *"Also I'm still a Marine in my heart."* 

_Clemens stood before the criminal, a scared looking young man wearing tattered clothing. He was on his knees and his arms were shackled with seastone lined chains. "Execute him," Garrick declared calmly, looming behind Clemens with his arms crossed and a smoking cigar clenched between his teeth. "What did he do?" Clemens asked uncertainly. 

Garrick scowled at Clemens. "Does it even matter?" he asked her in an impatient tone. "Bah! If you really want to know, this piece of trash is a thief. He stole food from a Nobleman."  

"It was to feed my wife and child!" the thief cried, trembling in fear for his life. Garrick moved his right hand in a flash and backhanded him, sending the the thief sprawling to his side, his mouth oozing blood. "Shut the fuck up you filth!" Garrick snarled at him. The Marine commander then looked pointedly towards Clemens. "Execute him Petty Officer Clemens!" Clemens frowned as she wrested her hand on the golden handle of her cutlass. She looked into the eyes of the thief and saw the fear there. "He deserves a trial,"  she said. 

"He just did get a trial," Garrick responded gruffly, gesturing at the back of his massive right hand. "But the punishment should fit the crime," Clemens pleaded with him. Suddenly Garrick whirled on Clemens and stood directly in front of her, towering over ten feet tall. "Take that relativistic bullshit out of here you little twat. All criminals must be punished with absolute force. Examples must be made. NOW DO IT!"    

Clemens slowly drew her cutlass and walked towards the thief, pressing the blade against the side of his neck. The thief locked his tear filled eyes with Clemens, wordlessly begging for mercy. Garrick smiled with satisfaction. "Good. So you've finally accepted absolute justice into your heart."  Clemens shook her head and lowered her cutlass. "This isn't right..." she declared in a low voice. 

*BANG!* Suddenly a bullet exploded out of the back of the thief's head and he slumped lifelessly to the deck. Clemens spun around and couldn't believe what she saw. Garrick held a smoking pistol in his grip. He then pointed the pistol directly at her face, his eyes full of malice. *BANG!* Clemens felt searing pain in her left shoulder as the bullet ripped clean through. So this is what it felt like to get shot, she thought with grim fascination. It wasn't what she thought it would be like. Clemens staggered to her knees in total shock, clutching her wound. Garrick casually walked in front of her and pressed the hot barrel of the pistol against her forehead. For a second Clemens thought he would actually press the trigger, but then he holstered the pistol. "Don't you ever go against me again..." he grumbled darkly, and then spat on the floor. "Now clean this mess up. You've gotten blood all over my deck." _


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2010)

*Other Side of Reverse Mountain, Entering The Grand Line; Vissik Foehn*
"The Makaosu... it seems I'm head of their intelligence branch now... hmhmhm... Restore the world to the void age? Sounds wonderful~!" Vissik mused to himself, thinking of his new position, gifted to him by his old friend, Darver, "Well, I may be head of intelligence, but, be that as it may be, I suppose the easiest way to start things up is by taking down as many figures of authority as possible, hm?"

Vissik turned his ship towards the nearest island: Whiskey Peak. It seemed that a small force of marines had located there after the Baroque Works incident a long time ago. A marine captain had taken command of the island, and has kept the place generally peaceful. But that wasn't in the Makaosu's best interests. Not at all.

"Hmhmhm... This island shall be liberated from it's peace... and plunged back into chaos..."

Just as Vissik mused with himself, a roar pierced through the sky, and massive sea king appeared near The Catastrophe, and it was coming fast, a ravenous look in its eyes. Vissik simply scoffed at its size and looked it in the eye.

"Hypno Hypno no Mi..." Vissik uttered under his breath.

The sea king suddenly stopped. It no longer saw the Catastrophe. It was utterly confused and lost. Vissik went along his ship casually as the sea king began to flail in rage, loaded a cannon, and fired it straight into the monster's mouth. The explosion ripped a hole in the monster's trachea and therefor stopped it's breathing. It might of also died from blood loss, but who cares. Vissik steered his ship towards it and proceeded to slice off parts of it for food with his cutlass.

"Yes... with the Makaosu... I can create a new void era!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2010)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose elected to get her phoenix style tattoo on her upper right arm. "Sweet!" she , staring admiringly at the freshly inked phoenix tattoo. 

"Now we're officially the Phoenix Pirates," Rose declared. "Just like a phoenix. No matter how many times they try to kill us or put us down, we'll come back better then ever."

_10 years ago...
A seven year old Rose sat on the front porch next to her big sis Amelia, who had the newspaper on her lap, reading it intently. "Anything about my pops?" Rose asked anxiously. "Hold your horses," Amelia responded sharply, as she scanned the front page. "Ah here it is..." 

Amelia began to read aloud:

"Infamous pirate captain Phoenix D. Roy was intercepted by the Marine war hero Admiral Archer Armstrong, better known to the public as the Indigo Fox-"

"Wow, my pops and Uncle Archie fought!" Rose interrupted excitedly. "Who won?" 

Amelia rolled her eyes and continued. "Eyewitnesses report that Admiral Armstrong and Roy fought a furious duel. Roy however was able to escape with his crew just before being captured by the Admiral. Marine sources speculate that Roy is headed to the New World. Admiral Armstrong meanwhile has promised to stop Roy in his tracks when next they meet..." Amelia suddenly became red faced. "Right after he quote 'takes an afternoon nap and finds a pretty lady to go to dinner with,' unquote." 

"That's so awesome. No one can catch my pops!" Rose cried with joy. Suddenly she punched Amelia in the shoulder. "What was that for?" Amelia muttered. "Let's train. We've gotta get stronger!" _

_*Taskforce Absolute Justice/With Amelia...*_
Karl, or Spacey, or whatever this overgrown robotic chipmunk was, blasted a lightning bolt out of his mouth, aimed right at her. Amelia was barely able to get up a cloudy barrier in time. The dense cloud wall was able to absorb the lightning, but the impact tossed Amelia off her feet. She was able to spring back to a standing position just as Karl blitzed around the cloud wall, his mini katana at the ready. *"Electro Slicer!"* he commanded, slashing diagonally at the air and blasting a spiraling wave of electricity at Amelia.

Amelia pointed her palms down at the ground and blasted a stream of clouds that propelled her towards the ceiling. She flew over Karl and landed several meters behind him. *"Cloudy Clutch!"* Amelia generated two massive writhing black clouds from her palms that slithered through the air like a snake and shot towards Karl. He was able to nimbly dart away however just before the clouds slammed into the ground like a freight train where he had just been standing. "Damn he's fast!" Amelia mumbled to herself. 

Karl was about to make another move, but then a loud alarm filled the air. Karl froze and his eyes lit up with recognition and surprise. "It is too early to launch. What could Cid be thinking?" he said. 

"Launch, what launch?" Amelia asked in confusion. 

Karl suddenly withdrew his mini katana into his sash, and bowed towards Amelia. "I must depart softbody. I enjoyed our duel. Maybe we can fight again if you ever come to the moon," he said, before sprinting out of the lab. 

_TFAJ/With Prince..._
Theresa had the bumbling Marine Prince right she wanted him, but it was no fun if he she killed him so easily. So she decided to let the little guy show her what he could do. This would certainly get interesting. She pointed her air rifle at Prince and smirked. "Anytime now buddy. I have a skydiving appointment in an hour." 

Before Prince could respond, suddenly a blaring alarm went off. Theresa paused for a second in disbelief. Then she smiled from ear to ear. A look of utter ecstasy appeared in her eyes. "Yeah baby about time. This is gonna be the most intense ride ever!"  she screamed. Theresa blew a kiss towards Prince and then swung her camo hoodie over her head. She suddenly disappeared and melded into the environment. "Catch you on the flipside," her voice called out with a chuckle. 

_TFAJ/With Gabriel and Hawthorne..._
As Gabriel and Cid dueled, the rocket suddenly lit up with life and began to tremble. Red warning lights began to flash and a countdown clock on the wall activated. A mechanical recording blared through the loudspeakers: *"One minute until lift off.*

Cid pushed Gabriel away with a swing of his spear and cursed loudly. "What the fuck?!"  Meanwhile from within the rocket, Hawthorne awkwardly rubbed the top of his head with embarrassment. "Oops," he muttered. 

"GODDAMMIT! I can't stop it now!" Cid yelled frantically. He quickly flipped off Gabriel and propelled himself up towards the capsule of the rocket, entering through a small hatch at the top. "Theresa, Karl, get your asses over here on the double!" he yelled into a den den mushi. 

*"Forty seconds until liftoff. All non essential personnel please vacate the chamber immediately." *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 28, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas D. Drake*
> 
> The pirate captain was bound by a massive crane being propeled by some strange black energy. As the machine wheeled through the streets it finally reached a large warehouse filled with various crates and machinery.
> 
> ...



"Interesting trick you have there," Drake says before leaping back. He points his hand into a gun, "But I've got more than one trick..." he fires a blast of red aura at the marine but she leaps out of the way just in time.

She then lifts her arms up and wraps her aura in two large crates. Drake's eyes grow wide as they levitate off the ground and fly straight at him. He dodges the first one with a quick burst of his yellow aura but doesn't have enough time to avoid the second.

*"Black Wall!"* he holds his hand out and forms a wall of black flames that burn a hole in the crate big enough for him to pass through, "That was-!" but before he can finish his sentence another crate crashes down from above.

A blast of red aura breaks him free but more metal tools and scrap fly at him, too numerous for him to avoid them all. One by one they slam into him, causing massive cuts and bruises to form. Finally Blair takes control of a large chain and wraps it around the Captain.

He spits out a bit of blood, "You're...Better than I thought..." he says, out of breath, "No more talk, Vice Admiral Pride has been kept waiting long enough..."

"You...Don't seem like the one to follow orders..." he says with a weak grin, "But I guess that's what the marines do to you...They break you, they take your freedom..."

Blair grits her teeth, her eyes turn dark black, and several crates around her begin to rise, *"YOU DON'T KNOW ANYTHING!"* she shouts in a dark voice before flinging them towards him. 

Atlas slowly raises his head, his eyes turn white and the crates suddenly stop right before him, coated in a white energy rather than Blair's black aura. They then fly backwards towards Blair. She's too surprised to avoid the attack and receives hefty blows from each of the crates. Drakes breaks free of the chains, now not being enforced by Blair's aura, and slowly rises, "Seems I have more tricks than even I know."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 28, 2010)

Green Cloak Pirates-

They managed to land on an island with little tradgedy, however most of the crew was starving. "We need to get a cook who is worth his salt!" Rex shouts, leaping off the ship. "OI! I NEED A COOK!" He shouts, rushing into town. "Sigh.... Why does he always do that." Alex adjusted the massive sword on his back and leaped from the ship, landing in a crouched position.

"The rest of you are free to do what you want, but just make sure the ship is well guarded.  I don't want to take the chance some marines will come and get it." With that, Alex waves to them and marches off into town. The place looked interesting, he couldn't see a single place that wasn't happy. No one gave him a second look either, they all ignored him. 

"That's odd..." He didn't want to make too suspicious a move. But the people should be concerned, he might not be worth much but he was a pirate....  

"Sir." A voice calls into a denden mushi. "Yes?" A rather deep commanding voice answers. "Pirates."


----------



## Franky (Nov 28, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> They managed to land on an island with little tradgedy, however most of the crew was starving. "We need to get a cook who is worth his salt!" Rex shouts, leaping off the ship. "OI! I NEED A COOK!" He shouts, rushing into town. "Sigh.... Why does he always do that." Alex adjusted the massive sword on his back and leaped from the ship, landing in a crouched position.
> 
> ...



*Following The Green Cloak Pirates; Runber Vex*

"Damn... an island run by Bounty Hunters? This is going to turn into a competition for their heads..." Runber muttered to himself, landing on the same island, following the Green Cloak, "I need to get them first... They're MY prey!!"

Runber jumped off of his ship, pulling a coat over himself to conceal his handgun. He lowered his head, as to not attract much attention and followed the Green Cloak into the city as he screamed for a cook or something.

"Idiot... he's going to get caught!" Runber murmured, dashing after the man between buildings and such, keeping hidden, "What should I do? If he gets caught it'll be hell trying to retrieve his bounty... fuck..."

Runber decided to keep following him, making sure as to watch for fellow bounty hunters. He easily took down a few suspicious ones also following the Green Cloak already, but the Green Cloak didn't really notice.

"This man is dense... I just have that kind of feeling..."


----------



## chibixkakashi (Nov 29, 2010)

*Axel B. Thorne who currently has no idea where he is...*

It took Axel an hour to walk to the town the two men had described, his stomach was starting to rumble as if agitated at his lack of food. _"Shut up stomach"_ he thought.
As he neared the centre of town he spotted the townspeople frozen as if in fear, directing their gaze to a marine in the centre standing over a man apparently on the ground.
_"What's happening here?"_ he thought, _"I better keep a low profile"_. He walked up to a big built man with a blonde curly moustache.
"Excuse me, where am I?" he asked him quietly.
The man neither replied nor looked at Axel and simply put a bulging digit to his lips.
"Shh..." he whispered fiercely and kept his gaze glued to the huge marine.
_"What the hell is happening?"_ he thought to himself _"I better not draw attention to myself, or there will be trouble"_
He walked around the crowd slowly, as not to get noticed and headed in the opposite direction from which he came.
_"I need to find a store or something, I'm starving!_
As he walked around he caught a snippet of what the marine was saying to the man.
"...she'll have the perfect present...A statue of her father...".
Axel stopped as he heard those words. _"What the hell?"_ he thought. He looked around and saw the man on the ground was being engulfed by something weird.
_"I have to get outta here, I might be next"_ and he started walking away. 
It felt like Axel was the only person moving and as he got a bit of distance away from the giant marine he saw someone running towards him.
_"Now there *will* be trouble, I'll maybe just watch for a little bit "_ he thought and positioned himself against a wall, almost out of sight.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 29, 2010)

*Aboard The Sea Wolf with The Phoenix Pirates*

Syrei smiled at Rose's enthusiam, he had to admit it was a little infectious. Here was was standing getting excited about absolutely nothing things like this didn't happen to him. He had to admit he was a pretty dull serious person most of the time. He walked over to Roi and pulled off his shirt and lay on the deck

"I want mine on the chest" he said

It didn't take long to do, it wasn't near as big as Gatrom's own. 

"Now we're officially the Phoenix Pirates," Rose declared. 
"Just like a phoenix. No matter how many times they try to kill us or put us down, we'll come back better then ever."

He got to his feet and grabbed his sword. He wanted to try something, he had an idea of how to do it but never tried it before. Rose's little speech had given him an idea.

"Captain check this out" he said loudly

He lifted his sword and slammed his gauntleted hand on the red blade creating a spark and lighting the sword on fire.

"Phoenix Flare" he shouted as he stepped forward and spun sending the attack high into the air. The flame began to take the form of what seemed to be a bird but just before it could flap it exploded and disappeared. Syrei frowned at the rest of the crew

"I guess I'll have to work on that" he said with an awkward chuckle

He left the others on the deck and retreated below to find a place to rest, he'd not had a chance to rest properly for a few days and his body was about to give out. He hung his sword on what seemed to be a rack of some sort and collapsed on the bed. That last little trick had taken the last bit of energy he had.


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 29, 2010)

*With Andrei Smirnov and the weapon recovery mission.*

Andrei sat in his cabin it was almost time to go, he usually got up early on mission days and with this one he was too excited to sleep. He was ready to go, his battle gear wasn't much different from his usual attire, because his fruit afforded him both offensive and defensive capabilities he didn't feel the need to wear any armor or anything of the like. There was suddenly a loud explosion and the boat rocked slightly alarms began blaring and a voice came over the PA

"*All hands to battle stations we are under attack!*" 

Andrei sprang to his feet and burst through the door to his cabin

"It's too early for the attack to start" he thought as he ran up the stairs that lead to the deck

McLeod was already there looking toward the marine vessel in front of them. Other members of the squad joined them looking disheveled. 

"It seems the pirates saw out arrival yesterday and decided to attack before they were attacked" she said in a calm tone

The sun was just starting to peek up lighting up the dark sky a bit, she turned and looked at the men and smiled

"I hope you ladies are ready, because we're going now" she said

She waved her hand in front of her and several black balls appeared they were much smaller than the on they used to get here. She launched them all hitting the marine shit several times. She waved her hand again and more appeared slightly bigger this time.

"PO Smirnov you will lead the suppression team, choose your men" she said
"I'll take who ever is left to come over and help clean up"

Andrei nodded he pointed to a few of the more eager faces, talking to the men at the start of the mission really paid off. He was ready to go in a few seconds. They all stood around, looking at each other clutching weapons.

"Well what are you waiting for? Get on!" McLeod barked

Andrei smiled and hopped on one of the floating orbs, there was enough space for just his feet. Once everyone was on the orbs shot off a few people lost their balance and had to grab on for dear life. Andrei could see men gathering where the orbs would come into contact with the ship. 

"Get Ready!" he called loudly

He raised his hands in front of him and aimed at the gathering men

"*BONE BULLET BARRAGE*"

A volley of spinning bone shards flew out of his finger tips scattering the men he jumped off his ball and rolled onto the deck just before it crashed into the deck. Several men ran at him with weapons drawn, he was in battle mode now though. He glanced around and saw his men holding their own against the pirates. He put his hand over his back and grabbed a bone

"Bone swords" he muttered as he pulled a pair of menacing looking swords from his back with a clatter and a squelch. He ploughed into the group of men slashing off entire limbs taking them out of the fight. He felt something bite into his back but it didn't go very far. He had a constant bone armor up on his back. He spun with a curse and slashed the man down blood flying everywhere. He heard a strange noise and instinctively he ran back

"MOVE MOVE MOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!" he shouted

There was a whistling noise and what seemed to be a stream of sparks lit up the sky. The beam hit where Andrei was standing moments before destroying the deck and burning some of the bodies that lay there writhing in pain. The air was full of the stench of burning flesh.

"What the fuck was that?" he thought looking up

He saw a man with a strange piece of equipment connected to his hands the man smiling. Andrei got up and there was the noise again but it came from another direction. A black blob of something shot out and stuck one of his men to the floor.

"_I can't move_" he screamed

There was the noise again, Andrei scanned the ship looking for where it was coming from this time. He saw the pirate standing a top the wheel house, he moved making all the bones in his body lighter. He only hoped he could get to the man in time. His mind was racing he didn't know how he would save the man, if this last weapon was what he thought it was there was no way he would be able to block it with his current level of defenses. He made the bones in his hand grow rapidly with spikes sticking out. His hand was the size of a large melon and much much heavier than it should be.

"*BONE HAMMER!!!!!*" he shouted as he slammed his fist into the deck destroying a large portion of the deck taking him and the man below the deck.

The sound stopped and a huge part of the deck was sliced to pieces showering them with debris

"_What the hell was that?_" the man asked trying to free himself the tar making it impossible
"Those weapons are cheap versions of the powers the admirals have" Andrei said his face getting serious
"You stay here, ware Lt. McLeod of what the prototypes can do" he said pulling out a den den mushi and tossing it to the man.

He jumped back up through the hole and looked around, only his men were there looking all over. 

"They disappeared" one of the men said uneasily
"They must have a recharge time!!!!" Andrei shouted
"*WE HAVE TO FIND THEM BEFORE THEY CAN USE THE WEAPONS AGAIN*"


----------



## Youkai (Nov 29, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Aboard The Sea Wolf with The Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> Syrei smiled at Rose's enthusiam, he had to admit it was a little infectious. Here was was standing getting excited about absolutely nothing things like this didn't happen to him. He had to admit he was a pretty dull serious person most of the time. He walked over to Roi and pulled off his shirt and lay on the deck
> 
> ...




Roi was amazed on the talents of his fellow crew. A high wave of fire blew up in the air and expanded like a phoenix. _ I need to strengthen myself from now on. Why does it feel so calm around her?_ Roi watched the captain for a moment, likt they both experianced a daze of memories. Roi saw the girl from before it Rose's face. he blinked and Rose was normal. _Who do I keep seeing?_

A loud grawling sound came from the pit of Roi's stomach. he rushed down to what would be a marine lunch area and dragged out a packet of reserve foods. _AW, marines have crap, where is the meat?_ Roi hunted for the sent of fine undehydrated meat but nothing but plastic was in the storage. He ripped open the food kit and found the daily essentials for an average marine. A small water puch was beside it. He opened the small plastic and the water dripped across the worn, substituted, boaring duct. In less than a second it transformed into a semi-normal meal. _How long has it been since I've eaten?_ He counted the days with his finger. Yesturday he hadn't eaten and the day before he had finished of the frozen goods. So this was his first meal in nearly two days.

"Wow this is acctualy worth eating!" The rehydrated qusine was better eat second it sat. Roi slowly ate the rest of it. he looked at the container...former container. 
~Marine standard food~
~500 calories~
~Content:
Bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla,
meat, bla, bla, bla, chicken, bla, bla, bla, and
daily severing of proces bla.~

Roi wasn't satisfied with a single meal, he ripped open another to fill his stomach. If he had his knowledge correct, his average calorie intake would need to be twice the normal intake of an active 21 year old, just from his devil fruit power. A few minor calculations lead to 4000 calories a day with about 1300 calories in each meal. With the standard marine package he'd need two per meal. He looked for the source of the marine supply, a closet filed to the top with the packages, enough food to fill a small army for a week. _Rose will want to take this when we get the real ship. If she doesn't then I wil put them on my own for safe keeping._


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 29, 2010)

Green Cloak Pirates- Rex

The greencloak burst into a restaurant. "I demand food!" He shouts, not really caring that everyone was staring at him. "Right this way sir." A tall lanky man arrived, he wore a nice dress pants with long button up white shirt and a black vest. His arm stretched wide pulling up his sleeve; revealing a mini-denden mushi. "Thank you very much." Rex followed the sweep of the mans arm and walked towards an empty table.

Rex was then given food almost immediately.  "Ooooh! It all looks so good!" Rex looks down, the food varied from chicken to beef, salads, pastas. Everything one could want was on his table. He began to munch down on everything, shoving it into his gullet with little time for chewing. "Did you drug the food?" The waiter asks a rather fat chef. "But of course!" The chef responds, his stomach bouncing as he throws his chest forward. "Enough to knock out an elephant fish!"

"MORE FOOD!" Rex shouts, all his plates clean. "HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE!?" The Chef and Waiters jaws drop as Rex leans back, perfectly fine. "I THOUGHT YOU DRUGGED THE FOOD!" The waiter shouts. "I DID! I DRUGGED EVERYTHING SENT TO HIS TABLE!"  However, the two soon feel a presence in the room. Looking behind them, Rex is standing, fist in palm. "You know, it's rude to drug your customers." 

Looking back into the dining room the two see all the other customers knocked out. "HOW DID YOU SWITCH THE FOOD!?" They shout. "Easy! Years of stealing my brothers food has taught me how to be very sneaky." He then looks at the chef. "At first i was going to take you into my crew. But now..." He pulls both fists back. "You can get out of my sight." BOOOOOOOOM! The two go flying through the restaurants doors.


----------



## Franky (Nov 29, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Pirates- Rex
> 
> The greencloak burst into a restaurant. "I demand food!" He shouts, not really caring that everyone was staring at him. "Right this way sir." A tall lanky man arrived, he wore a nice dress pants with long button up white shirt and a black vest. His arm stretched wide pulling up his sleeve; revealing a mini-denden mushi. "Thank you very much." Rex followed the sweep of the mans arm and walked towards an empty table.
> 
> ...



*A Table in The Back Corner of The Restaurant; Runber Vex*

Runber sipped his coffee, as two other customers fainted. "Luckily... it wasn't me..." Runber mused to himself, watching Rex rage and knock the waiter and chef out through the building's doors.

"Hmm... The captain, Rex... smarter than he seems... or... is it just instinct of sort?" Runber murmured, becoming slightly worried, but not afraid.

Runber decided to follow Rex a little longer. Runber probably wouldn't be able to deal with him head on alone, and if his crew joins him then Runber wouldn't stand a chance in hell. Runber needed to separate him somehow, or at least wait until he's more vulnerable.

And thus Runber continued following The Green Cloak.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 29, 2010)

*Green Cloak Pirates*

Kris holds his stomach as he watches Rex head off, "A cook would be good...But for now any food sounds good to me," he hops off the ship and starts walking into town.

"Wait a minute...Why am I walking?" he flexes his back and something begins to grow out of it. A full grown brown coated horse pops out and Kris simply grins at it before jumping on its back. 

"Giddy up Horsey!" the horse falls back on its heels before heading into town. Several bounty hunters look towards him in confusion as he rides past.

*The Devil King Pirates: Dante vs Kudo*

The two Pirate Captains exchange blows in mid air before Dante stabs his pointed tail forward, the end piercing Kudo's chest. He pauses for a moment before Dante cocks his fist back and delivers a punch that sends him crashing into the building below.

Dante lands back on the ground and looks through the dust as Kudo reenters the battle, "I've had enough of this..." Dante stares him down, "Took the words right out of my mouth punk."


Kudo lifts his pipe into his mouth and takes in a deep breath. He then leaps into the air and releases a giant blast of smoke that takes over the entire the area. Dante quickly raises his fists but can't see a foot in front of himself. 

He is quickly bombarded by fists that he can't see coming. He takes blow after blow until he finally stomps his foot, causing geysers of fire to shoot from the ground, *"Hell's Fury!"*

The smoke wraps around the geysers, slowly clearing the area. Kudo goes to attack from behind but Dante quickly spins and catches his fist. Moments later a geyser shoots up from underneath the smoke man.

"What did I tell you! Your flames won't work on me!" he says, coating himself in smoke, "I don't need fire to take you down..." he leaps into the air and slams his foot across his face. The force sends him crashing into a building.

As he slowly recovers Dante lands on top of him, his feet on top of his chest. He reaches down and grabs hold of his wrists, *"Chains of Hell!"* cuffs form around the man's wrists and chains quickly sprout form them and dig into the ground.

"What is this!" he shouts, trying to break free. Dante pulls out his his weapon and hits a button, causing it to expand into its staff form. He then places the end against the man's throat, "This is true power...Consider yourself lucky that you experienced it before death," with another click of the button the blades from pop out from his pitch fork and stab into his neck. 

Dante retracts the blade and places the miniature staff back into his back pocket, "The rest of my subordinates had better be done by now..." he says, heading off into town.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 29, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Velmose...*
> Rio and Tengu wondered through town after witnessing the Mayor/Marine Captain of the town, Selo. The citizens here praised the man as if he was some type of God with omnipotent power and he received it well. Though, as soon as the man left sight, the citizens fell into what seemed like a deep depression. One woman described living on Velmose "Is worse than living in hell." Something definitely wasn't right about the city.
> 
> As the two wondered, they came upon a large building with many audible voices coming out of it. It sounded as if the people were attempting to whisper, but the anger in their voice oonly brought out the loud, audible volume.
> ...



"Insolent fool," Selo-sama said as he caught sight of Rio charging at him. "Do you actually think you could take *me?"* Selo said, pointing to himself in a dramatic fashion.

"I don't think anything! You've got some balls attacking innocent citizens before my eyes! And you Marines call yourselves heroes?! I've never smelled such foul bull-shit in my life!" Rio stated with rage. The young pirate captain pounced into the air and punchd towards the Marine Captain, firing off a powerful shock-wave towards him. *"Mystic Fist!"* Roi commanded.

"Hehe, how naive." Selo snickered. Selo held out his arm and a weird, gray substance poured out of it and sudenly hardened. *"Wall of cement!"* He called out. Rio's attack hit the wall and produced no damage.

"A devil fruit user," Rio thought aloud.

"Bingo kid." Selo said as he kicked the large cement wall towards Rio. Rio reluctantly dodged out of the way and charged towards the Marine Captain once again.

Selo placed his hand on the stone ground and said, *"Primitive state!"* He exclaimed. The ground beneath Rio's feet transformed into the gooey substance known as cement.

*"Harden!"* Selo said once again as the cement hardened on spot. Rio was now trapped ankle deep in hardened cement. The Mystic Pirate Captain struggled to release himself from the ground, but to no avail. 

Suddenly, cement came out of Selo's hand once more and formed itself into a giant hammer. Selo walked towards the trapped pirate with a grin on his face. "This wasn't much of a fight, huh?" Selo asked with a devious smile.

"You better hope I don't get out of this," Rio spat out, still struggling. 

Tengu ran from the alley and was about to stop Selo from bringing down the hammer on Rio, but then, someone called out, *"T?l?kin?sie!"* 

Selo noticed he was no longer holding his hammer when nothing hit Rio. He looked up to see it floating above his head and a young man standing on top of a building behind him.

"Hmph, you're one dirty snake, Selo."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral / The Green Cloak Pirates*

He was hungry, though he wasn?t starving like Rex due to the gulls he ate before, but now the place was kinda boring and it has been some minutes since Rex,Alex and Kris left,"Such a boring day, should I be training or something like that?"he asked to himself and took his chin while rolling on the floor of the ship, he couldn?t be without doing anything.

After some moments he stood up and jumped off the ship"See ya later Chunhi...I have something to do!"he said and started to run towards the city"Let?s see If I can find some cute girls...*sigh* it has been a while since I talked with one"with that he kept walking through the city, but not noticed a man hiding behind some people some meters away from him*"yes, sir? I have located another one"*he said and kept following Ral.


----------



## Franky (Nov 29, 2010)

*Inside the Restaurant; Runber Vex*

Runber was still waiting for Rex to make a move, when he noticed a stack of bounties out of the corner of his eye. He figured they were new.

"Hey... That Rex... his bounty is now... 6.1 MILLION BELLI?!?!?" Runber stuttered, startled by the increase.

Runber looked to Rex again with awe. What was he really getting into?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 29, 2010)

*Green Cloak Pirates*

Chunhi stayed on the ship while the rest of the crew adventured, _'Looks like cooking isn't my forte, I'll stick to mixing drinks.'_

A group of men walked up to Chunhi and the Green Cloak's ship, "What ya doing here kid?  Playing pirate?"

"Just guarding the ship from Marines."

One of the men adjusts his sunglasses so Chunhi can see his eyes, "You a pirate?"

Chunhi stares closely at the group of men, "Depends on who's asking.  You guys don't appear to be Marines.  Hell, I remember working back at the bar and we sure did get a lot of bounty hunters asking around for information...................Shit.

The group of men all unsheathed their swords and cocked their guns, _'You sure chose a great island Captain.'_

Chunhi jumped off the ship and landed in front of the group of bounty hunters, "Let's have some fun, shall we?"

The bounty hunters all smirked at Chunhi, "You don't know what you're getting into kid."


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 29, 2010)

*Velmose*

"Selo!" A voice came from behind the battle in the street. Standing many feet behind Selo, Shinsou smiled as he gazed upon the fight, his troops standing behind him.

"It's good to see you again, but no time for pleasantries. You'll be leaving those pirates to me." Shinsou said as he started walking towards Rio, still in the ground. He looked over and pointed his hand at Rio. "I can personally take care of this one." Several numbing needles suddenly shot from his sleeve at Rio's body. He then turned around with a smile. "10. Take care of them." He waited for a few moments, but there was no response. "Hm? 10. Where are you?"

The troop of marines started looking around the area, unable to find the girl, or the owl for that matter. "Wha...where did they go?!"


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 29, 2010)

Alex-

As he walked down the streets it wasn't hard to pick up on a key note. "Everyone's watching me..." He thought to himself. Looking around further he could note there wasn't a single marine influence on the island. "N... no way.... I thought it was just a rumor..." As much as he wished it wasn't true, it was. The only island in east blue not run by mayors, kings or marines. An island run by bounty hunters, a place where no bounty is safe. 

However, as Alex came to this realization, it seemed the rest of the town had followed suit. "Shit..." The towns people began to remove hidden weapons, some from counters, some from jackets and others from pants. "I wont go quietly." The towns people began to smirk. "That's what we expected." 

"Boss.... They'll have the first mate soon."


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 30, 2010)

*Velmose*

The man in the brown cloak walked down the main street of Velmose. He seemed to be glancing back and forth as he kept on down the main street. He was avoiding any dark allyways, and trying to stay in the light. 

Atop one of the buildings, another cloaked figure stood on the roof looking down at the man. It slowly moved along the roof, as if moving on some sort of track, keeping the man in it's sight. 

The man walked down a small street, attempting to enter the main square. No one else was around him. All of a sudden the other figure was in front of him. The man stumbled backwards as the being seemed to appear out of nowhere. The hood of his cloak feel off, revealing his face. He was a rather ugly, aged, grey skinned man with messy yellow hair on the sides of his head. "D-Dammit. You were following me after all." The cloaked figure could now be seen to be extremely tall, standing about eight feet in height. However, it's entire person was concealed. A deep, mechanical sounding voice came from the figure. *"Dr. Stavio. It's about time you came back. I have a project, and I'm gonna need your help to complete it."*

Stavio slowly got back to his feet. "Me? Why only me?" 

*"You are very skilled mechanically, and I require your skills fro what's going to come."*

"I no longer have any interest in working with the government. I won't be living in that lunatic's shadow anymore."

*"If you come back, I can assure you, you won't be anymore."*

"Oh? What makes you so sure of that?"

*"Three of the Shells are gone, Stavio."*

Stavio lifted his eyebrows as the figure mentioned this. "They are?"

*"The government's kept quiet about it. However, I suspect that the one who took them is up to more than just selling them for a quick buck. Those predated even the Pacifista project. They act as original prototypes for the current models. If the people who took them knows the basic mechanics, they could become very dangerous weapons."*

"I see." Stavio said, crossing his arms. "But...I'm not interested." He turned around and started heading off on his way. *"Number Ten."* Stavio halted abruptly. *"She's missing as well. However, the tracking devices I placed on her for good measure....indicate that she is on this island."* Stavio turned around, now looking interested in what the figure was saying. *"The one that got away..."* The figure said contently.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 30, 2010)

"Really now?" Elaine replied, shaking her head. She was rather relieved that Bros was not in fact a psycho sicko, however. "Well, as long as you aren't a homicidal maniac it's fine I suppose," the seer added, shrugging.

"You seem remarkably calm," Kent said, slightly surprised. Usually, Elaine would have been yelling about the strangeness of the current situation by now. "Oh. I've been travelling around with you guys for awhile now, so I guess I've gotten used to abnormality already. I guess the world is full of strange people," she explained.

"Hey, doesn't this mean we're strange and abnormal people?" Kent asked.

"...Anyway! Even though I've gotten used to this kinda of situation, it doesn't mean that we should accept it. We should still try to stop these guys, surely?" Elaine said, changing the subject swiftly. The other seemed rather disinterested to her initial suggestion, however, so she quickly changed her tack. She had gotten to know what the crew were like during their voyage here, especially the subtle annoyance built up by the hunger.

"Look at it this way, if we save these guys, we'll probably get free food from them in return!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Nov 30, 2010)

*Velmose*

"Selo!" A voice came from behind the battle in the street. Standing many feet behind Selo, Shinsou smiled as he gazed upon the fight, his troops standing behind him.

"It's good to see you again, but no time for pleasantries. You'll be leaving those pirates to me." Shinsou said as he started walking towards Rio, still in the ground. He looked over and pointed his hand at Rio. "I can personally take care of this one." Several numbing needles suddenly shot from his sleeve at Rio's body. 

Selo turned around to face Shinsou, rather, more formally, Commodore Shinsou. The Marine Captain sneered at the appearance of the Commodore, it was obvious the man was unwanted. Selo is one to take the glory for everything, no need to share the spotlight. Velmose was currently under his control and he planned to keep it that way.

"Commodore Shinsou...what a pleasant surprise." Selo said as he narrowed his eyes at the Commodore. "The HQ gave me control over Velmose, I'm the official legislator and protector of the island. I'm sorry to inform you that your assistance is *not* needed." Selo said as he turned his attention back on Rio.

When Selo turned around to view the captured pirate, he found several needles stuck in Rio's body. The Mystic Pirate captain was apparently knocked out cold. Selo quickly turned back around to face the Commodore with rage filled eyes, "I thought I said I have this under control, Commodore!" Selo bellowed.

Before Shinsou could react, the large cement hammer above Selo's head came crashing down with incredible force. The hammer hit spot on and knocked the Marine Captain out. The man who was in charge of levitating the hammer pounced from atop the building and landed before Rio. 

"My name is Feroy, I'm here to help." Feroy said as he glaced at Tengu. He was careful to alert the swordsman of his status. "Wait, are you....blind?"


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 30, 2010)

*With Keng, future member of the Devil King Pirates*

Keng stooped on a roof top and looked at the two swordsmen fight, he was pretty far away but he had very good eyesight. The years of living in the swamp had honed his senses to that of near an animal. He was able to follow their movements with some concentration. He looked down at the blood on his hand and wiped it on his black cloak.

"Those two look interesting, maybe I can have a little fun after all" he said calmly

*Earlier that day*

"Listen you told me if I was your body guard I'd get to fight strong fighters" Keng said with slamming his hand onto the large dining table, the table wasn't meant to take that kind of abuse and it fell to pieces literally
"I want to go fight those pirates that are attacking the town"
"They are not your concern unless they attack this house" a man in a fine suit with gold trim said

Keng turned and began to walk making an abnormally small amount of noise for a man his size. The only noise he made as he walked was the sound of clinking chain.

"You can't leave unless I let you leave" the man said getting to his feet.
"I will do what I want" Keng said over his shoulder

The room filled with other men that had been hired by the rich merchant as protection. Keng had wanted to fight them for a long time but the man always forbade it. Keng had enough though, he'd been working for this man for over a week and had not gotten a chance to fight anyone. He smiled at the men showing his sharp teeth. He didn't even wait for the men to get read to fight him. He swung his humongous chain wrapped weapon clearing out almost half of the men. With the force he swung it with it broke what ever it touched. Man, chair, what ever, the noise of hurt men and moaning filled the room. Quite a few of the men was able to dodge the attack he scanned the room though his one eye and smiled eagerly again

A man flew at him rebounding off a wall on his blind side but he easily swatted the man out of the air with a big hand and casually stepped on his chest

"Predicting attacks are so easy, always trying to take an advantage"

He put all his weight on the man's chest and there was a sickly crunch followed by a gurgle. The owner of the house looked on in shock a single man had taken out half of his personal guard.

"Who else wants to go" Keng boomed

A man about his size roared and ran at him with a humongous hammer held ready to strike. Keng blocked the attack and kicked the man in his chest, he stepped forward and planted a punch on the man's jaw with his free hand sending the man skidding on the floor into the wall.

"This is boring, I though he would be stronger for sure" Keng said

He began to walk and a shot rang out followed by a loud clang, it seemed that Keng's chain wrapped weapon moved to block the bullet. That was impossible though. Keng suddenly turned around and dashed for the source of the shot. It was the man that had hired him, he grabbed the man's face in his large hands and squeezed. The man's head exploded like a melon splattering blood and brain matter everywhere. Keng walked toward a wall and swung his sword demolishing a large portion of the wall then walking toward the town where the pirates fought.

*Now*

"Looks like they are about even" Keng said trying to estimate

The fact that he needed to concentrate to keep up means that they weren't any regular guys. The boy seemed to do some trick with a flash then appeared behind the masked man slashing his hamstring. That was really the end of the fight, the masked man could fight but he wouldn't be able to move properly and against a target like that kid it would just be a matter of time. Keng really didn't care to save the man but he was afraid the boy would skitter off into the shadows if he allowed him to finish the man off. He got to his feet and sprang into the air from the top of the building landing loudly in between the two men.

"Aye little boy lets fight" Keng said with a menacing smile showing off his teeth
"He's my oppo..." the masked man began to say but Keng turned and swung his weapon. The man blocked the strike but the force of the blow knocked him off his feet and through a near by wall
"It's just me and you"

The boy didn't have any emotion on his face but things like that didn't bother Keng. He stepped forward and swung his weapon down with one hand at where the boy stood. He dodged as expected and there was a large rift in the ground where the weapon struck. There were shadows all over for the boy to hide in but Keng could smell him. He turned toward his blind side swinging dangerously. Sword made contact with chains and tossed the boy into the air. Keng jumped up to swat him out of the sky but just as the sword was about to hit the kid he grabbed one of the chains and pushed himself off. He rebounded and landed not giving Keng a chance when he landed. There was the same flash of light but unbeknown to the kid Keng had already seen this trick he moved his sword behind him and a humongous clawed hand flew out of the chains and grabbed the boy.

"Kuroc" Keng said in a gruff tone

The hand was large and green with tough scales on it and menacing black claws

"That's twice today you've interfered in my business" he continued

He brought the weapon around but the hand didn't release the boy he stabbed and sliced at the hand but he couldn't penetrate it's scales. The hand held him off the ground it seemed to be squeezing tighter and tighter the sword dropped from the boy's hand and clattered to the floor.

"KUROC!!!!!" Keng shouted dangerously

The hand released the boy and shot back behind the chains, the broken body of the boy dropped to the ground with a thud. Keng looked over at him, he was still alive but too many of his bone had been broken. He wouldn't be able to finish his fight. He'd even anticipated having to get serious with the kid. He shook his head and grabbed the boy by his foot and threw him up into the air 

"You may as well finish him off" Keng said raising up his weapon
"I wonder if there is anyone else"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2010)

*The Atlas Pirates/With Clemens...*
Ulric spun around rapidly, glancing at the tall rectangular mirrors that had fenced him in on all sides in a circle. Clemens image appeared in the reflective surface of each mirror, her green eyes casting an ethereal glow, and her flaming red hair flowing about her shoulders. She looked every bit the witch he thought she was. Like some kind of menacing enchantress from a fairy tale, both beautiful and yet terrible to behold. Ulric looked upwards and made move to leap over the mirrors, but before he knew it another mirror, this one circular in shape, appeared out of thin air and blocked his only exit. Clemens image appeared there as well. 

"You can't hold me in!" Ulric screamed defiantly. He threw his tanto blade at the mirror in front of him. The blade spun around in the air as it passed through the surface of the mirror. Clemens image wavered briefly as the tanto warped through her body. 
*
"That won't work here,"* all the images replied in perfect unison. *"Reflection!"* 

Suddenly Ulric's own tanto blade came flying out of the mirror positioned directly behind him. The distinctive sound of the tanto spinning through the air alerted him at the last second. He swerved to the side, narrowly avoiding the blade as it sailed past him and back into the mirrors. 

*"Do you get it now?"* Clemens asked him.  

"Let's see you reflect this mirror witch!" Ulric shouted in defiance. Her powers had to have a limit. He clapped his hands with tremendous force. *"Crow Storm!"* Suddenly hundreds of crows flew out of his body like shadowy tendrils. The massive swarm buffeted the mirrors, flying through their surfaces like mini guided missiles. As each crow flew through a mirror, a second later it would fly out of another mirror. The process repeated itself over and over again, enshrouding the space around Ulric in a writhing mass of living darkness. 

Ulric smiled triumphantly as he saw the images of Clemens grimace in pain, as if the strain of having to account for so many objects passing through her mirrors was too much to handle. "How long can you keep this up huh?" Ulric raged, and he began to form even more crows out of his body, reaching his absolute limit. 

*"Actually I'm about to end this,"* Clemens replied. The mirrors began to spin around rapidly like a deranged merry go round ride. *"Crush!"*  

All the mirrors zoomed in towards Ulric at the same time, gobbling up the swarm, and slamming into his body with a jolting impact. The sound of his bones breaking could be heard clearly, followed by his muffled screams. In a flash the mirrors disappeared, leaving behind Clemens who crouched tiredly on one knee. Beads of sweat glistened on her forehead and she had the tired look of one who had just run a marathon. She held Ulric's tanto blade in her right hand. It was a beautiful blade and she intended to keep it. Her blazing green eyes dimmed as she beheld Ulric's battered and broken form laying face down on the ground. Just as she suspected, his crows disappeared once he lost consciousness. 

Clemens breathed a sigh of relief and blew away a loose strand of red hair that hung limply over her forehead. "Let's not do that again," she muttered with a chuckle, before going to check on the others.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 30, 2010)

The New World: Agent Jupiter-

"This place lives up to it's name." Jupiter watched the interesting flow of water. Some of the currents would shoot from the sea and snake off into another part of it. "Riding along these seas is truly hazardous." He smirked a bit, though one of the more hazardous things in this sea was his target.  "Are you going to tell me what it is exactly, that you're doing here?" Click. The voice was not his target, it was the first mate actually. The click... "I thought you didn't like guns, First mate Teddy." Behind Jupiter stood a massive teddy bear. The bear had a single eye-patch over it's right eye, a piercing in one ear and wore a scarf around it's neck. 

"OI! MY NAME IS THOMAS! NOT TEDDY YOU BASTARD!" The bear shouts at him. "Curious Teddy, how is it a stuffed animal can talk? Do you also hunger? Can you poop?" Teddy's good eye twitched. "THAT'S IT YOU INSOLENT BASTARD!" "STOP TEDDY." Another voice commands. "Tch..." Teddy pulled the gun from Jupiters head. "Teddy,you should know it's impossible to fire a gun with those stubby fingers." The new voice speaks out. 

"Now then, What is it you want?" Jupiter turned to face the new man, he wore a dark crimson jacket, his face slightly hidden behind the collar. His eyes hidden behind a pair of sunglasses. "Oh, it seems i've found you." Jupiter reached into his suit jacket and pulled out a small box. "I was sent on a mission to deliver something to you." Suddenly a large sword rested on his neck. "And why would we accept that?" Teddy asks. 

"My fingers may be too stubby to fire a gun, but i can grip a sword fine." Jupiter nodded. "I can see that, but worry not, i'm not afraid." He looked back at his target. "Akuma Rodgers, you are a fearsome man as your name implies, however... I wonder... Is that ferocity greater then your love for your only _living_ child?"  Akuma's eye twitched. "What are you getting at." 

Jupiter shrugged. "I don't know, it's not my business. I'm merely here to deliver this and then i am to return to base." He tossed the box to Akuma, the captain caught it and nodded to Teddy. The first mate slowly lowered the blade from Jupiter's neck. "It's a denden mushi." Akuma remarks. "Oh? Fascinating, what could he have wanted you to have that for?" Jupiter smirked. "You delivered your item, now get back to the grandline before i show you the true terror of the new world." 

Jupiter nodded. "I'll return, I've already grown tired of this place anyway." With that, Jupiter jumped off the side of the ship onto a rather shoddy looking raft. "How does it even float?" Akuma wonders, but Jupiter merely drifts off into the distance. "Who do you think it's from cap?" Teddy asks. "Only one man is dumb enough to try this..."


----------



## Vash TS (Nov 30, 2010)

*Velmose with Robin Luci*

The two zoan fruit users squared off in the middle of the street, even though the forms of the two fighters had changed the rules of the fight did not. Robin knew she couldn't be grabbed by Sandor. In her hybrid form she was worlds faster than her human form but she was sure Sandor didn't just get stronger. She moved a clawed foot forward and assumed her position, she would wait for him to attack this time. He charged as she thought he would he grabbed at her but she dodged the attack easily

"Lightning Fist" she called 

This time sparks of lightning flew out of her knuckles, when the first attack stuck him his body seemed to tense up. The jolt paralyzed him for a second, that was the nature of the Thunder Fist, using that second of paralysis to create another attack. She hit him rapidly in his ribs and hopped away from hm. He simply shook his head and smiled at her

"Is that all you have, I didn't feel that at all" Sandor said

The attacks worked but his muscles protected him from getting too hurt, he ran at her again but he dodged away. Her speed was too much for him but if she couldn't hurt him there would be no way she could win the fight. 

"Well no more rapid attacks then I'll have to use some of the power moves" Robin thought

She moved toward Sandor but he slammed his fists on the ground creating a shockwave knocking her back. She tried to get to her feet but he was already near her. He grabbed at her and caught her in his large hands, he picked her up and slammed her into the ground. He picked her up again and was about to repeat the attack but she released electricity and he threw her into a building. That shock got to him, she pushed herself to her feet her body screamed with pain. Everything began to blur and leaned up on the wall of the building she broke through. Sandor was howling with rage his hands smoked. That was the largest release of eletricty she'd ever done

"You burnt me you bitch!!" he bellowed

She wanted to respond but her head was spinning too much, she'd taken too much damage from the attack. 

"I need to finish this right away" she thought to herself

She ran at Sandor as he clutched his hands she cocked back her fist and charged it

"Thunder *FIST!*" 

She hit him in the face and knocked him back a few paces

"*THUNDER FOOT!*" 

A charged foot slammed into Sandor's midsection sending him staggering backwards. He was right where she wanted him, this was the finishing move she'd been working on. Time to try it out she crossed her hands at the wrists and dashed forward

"THUNDER SLASH X!!!!" she said she stumbled to a stop behind Sandor

A slash mark rippling with electricity appeared on Sandor's hairy chest and he collapsed. She looked back over her shoulder at the body as it turned back into a human. She did the same and fell over but the inn keeper appeared out of no where and caught her. 

"_You fought good_" she said
"NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!" Sandor screamed
"I WILL NOT LOSE TO YOU AGAIN!!!!!!!" 

He said getting to his feet as if nothing was wrong with him he dipped into his pocked and pulled out a bag and pulled something out of it and stabbed himself with it. The bag fell to the floor and Sandor began to grow bigger than he was previously. This wasn't a normal hybrid point, he was huge. He roared at her and lunged for her she pushed the old lady out of the way as he grabbed her. She transformed into her Raijuu point and slipped out of his grip and dropped to the street.

"RUN AWAY!!!!" Robin screamed at the innkeeper

The lady scampered toward the monster instead of away and dived for the bag and threw it toward Robin. She ran forward as fast as she could and grabbed the bag out of the air transforming mid air. She caught the bag in her hand there were two more needles in the bag.

"If I don't fight him he'll destroy the entire town" she thought to herself

She pulled one of the needles out and jammed it into her leg same as Sandor did. She felt her self loosing control of her body and she tried hard to fight it but there was nothing she could do. Sandor slammed his fist into her sending her flying. He bounded after her but she regained her footing instinctively. They two monster zoans began to exchange slashes and bites fighting savagely. Blood was everywhere and it was beginning to mat on her sky blue fur. The destroyed a large part of the town while they were fighting

They were now in a different part of the town everything seemed so small to her. She growled loudly sounding like thunder and a humongous bolt of lightning appeared in the sky and struck Sandor leaving him a smoking mess of singed fur. Her form began to shrink that was the last of her energy she could do nothing more she collapsed blacked out wounds all over her body.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 30, 2010)

*Devil King Pirates*

Dante walks through the streets, he had planned to stir things up in this town but he figures his fight with that smoke bastard had put a nice dent on the island, so he would go check on his subordinates. Hopefully they hadn't died, it was so difficult to find good help these days after all.

He hears a loud crash up ahead and decides to make his way down there. He gets there just in time to see the show, a giant of a man and his chained up weapon finish off one of the opposing pirates with what looked...like a claw that came out of his weapon.

"Impressive..." he says approaching the man, "A behemouth like yourself managed to take out a little boy with a sword bigger than he is," he begins to clap, "I can barely contain my amazement."

He looks over at Kumori, who is slowly trying to recover after apparently being flung into a wall, "Though seems he was too much for my first subordinate..." he says, glaring at the masked swordsman.

"This...This man interrupted my battle..." Dante smirks, "Oh! Is that so? Though if you're my subordinate than you should be able to single handedly take on armadas...Let alone a mammouth man and a child!"

Kumori goes to explain himself but Dante raises his hand, silencing him, "As I recall you had a thing for fire, correct Kumori?"  he slams his hand downwards, *"Flames of Hell!"*

A geyser of fire opens up from underneath Kumori, roasting him alive. The mask rolls in front of him, while Kumori's charred body collapses, "Now, you, Giant Man," he says, turning towards Keng, "My name is Dante Masters, Captain of the Devil King Pirates...Seems there's an opening as my first subordinate," he says motioning to what is left of Kumori.

"You'll be filling this void in my underlings. Now, lets go collect the rest of them," he takes a deep breath and unleashes a blast of fire, engulfing the building in front of him, "And cause some mayhem along the way..."

_*Atlas Pirates*_

Drake walked through the streets of the island, blood dripping from his chest, shoulders, arms, and pretty much everywhere else, "Where the hell are these guys?" he says, searching for his crew.

"They must have beaten those marines by now," he holds his hands to his mouth, "Oiiii! Clemens! Rufio! Sweaty Guy!"

Kong follows behind, not riding along Drake's shoulder in fear of getting blood on his fur, the ladies are not a fan of bloody fur coats. 

Drake peers ahead and spots his red haired navigator and former marine, breathing heavily on one knee. He also sees a ninja looking man downed in front of her, "Oi! Clemens! Looks like you won!"

He tries to rush over towards her but the blood loss causes him to slowly fall to his side. His body staining the floor around him with blood he still has the stupid look on his face, "So...Where...Where's the others...We should...Get goin'," he says, breathing heavily.

He then looks over towards their ship, "Oh...Oh man! The marines...Messed up Rufio's ship!" It...It was a nice gift too..." he takes a moment to catch his breath as he sees the damage from the gunner and little girl's fire breathing doll on the ship, "We'll...We'll be needing a shipwright sooner...Than I thought."

He looks around, "There...There were so many here before...What happened to em'!" he takes a deep breath and closes his eyes, still lying on his side on the floor, "Bastards...Fix...Fix the damn ship!" he shouts, using the little breath he still has in him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral / The Green Cloak Pirates*

He was wandering around the city, nothing really amazing has happened till now but something that Ral was wondering about was why those guys don?t seem like caring if he was a pirate or not...It was till he saw two women, one blonde and blue-eyed, the other with Black hair and green eyed, he blushed a bit and smiled"I?ve found ya"he said and went directly to talk with the two girls, both of them around his age."Hello ladies, I?m Ral...Do you mind if we go somewhere to have some fun?"he asked, the girls turned towards him and smiled accepting the guy?s invitation.

After some minutes the three of them arrived to an amusement park, when they entered Ral noticed that there wasn?t many people there, only around 20 but he didn?t thought more about it only because he was with two women"Then what should we do first?"he asked smiling to the girls in front of him but the answer wasn?t really something expected"You could just die here"the black-haired girl said while taking out some guns, the same with the blonde who took out a sword"Sorry girls but what is this?"he asked rubbing his head though probably this answered him some questions"We are bounty hunters...tobe exact the whole island is full of bounty hunters without exception"the blonde said, Ral just frowned, he has been tricked by these girls.

After those words he started to run towards the city again, actually he doesn?t want to hurt them"Sorry but I have no time for this!"he shoutedbut was stopped by some bullets which he avoided easily" what is it now?"then he saw that the people in the amusement park had weapons too...there was no option but fight,"Sorry for this girls, i didn?t want to fight but...I can?t be killed here"he said as his arm was involved in red fire"Red flame: fire dragon"he whispered and threw the dragon which flew forming a circle and getting rid of the most of them and of some mechanic games. But the girls and a couple more of men were still standing"Interesting but we?re strongest than that"she said even thinking a part of her clothes was burnt "I don?t think so..."he said looking at the four of them"You four avoided it by luck and i?ll prove it " he said and rushed against them the bounty hunters attacked but Ral dodged the attacks.

*2 mins later*
"You see?"he said as the four were knocked out, the girls were only unconscious and the guys were completely beaten, it seems that he really punished those two.

Behind ticket office the same man that was following him spoke again_"Yes sir....in the amusement park"_
--------------------
*Beelze D. Van / Atlas pirates*

The fight wasn?t really different from before though something made van to feel relieved, Vlad has only one bullet more in his pistol, after he waste it, Beelze can finish him off. Leaving from his hide he stood in front of the marine*"So you are here, I don?t know If I should say that have balls or you are stupid"*Vlad said smiling,his insane eyes looking at Van as if a predator were looking his prey"I?ll kill youhere so...say whatever you want to say"Van said preparing his Hades, only 5 normal bullets left in his hades.

Vlad aimed at him instantly and Van did the same, the both of them pulled the trigger.Beelze blocked the bullet with his hades, while Vlad dodged it by ducking, Van smiled and said, "you?re finished "though he frowned when Vlad began to laugh...what was so funny? he wondered but then a light was going directly towards him, he got out of the way as the light took down a tree"What was that? you have no bullets left"he said but Vlad kept laughing*"I?ll tell you then...I can shoot my "soul" thats why i?m not worried about having bullets or not...You will die here"*


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 1, 2010)

*Velmose/Shinsou*

Shinsou turned around as Selo told him his help wasn't needed. He gritted his teeth angrily and walked over to Selo looking him right in the face. "I am the one who decides whether you need my help or not. I happen to be here on official business, and I've even brought-" Shinsou paused, turning back around and facing his men. "Ah! Find her dammit! It's essential that we keep her from wandering off!" The men scrambled aroiund and ran to all corners of the town, looking for Ten.

*"Shinsou."* A voice came from above Selo and Shinsou. Standing on a nearby roof was the same cloaked figure that had spoken to Stavio. Shinsou looked up and his eyes widened with dread at the sight of the figure.

*"It was you, wasn't it? The one who brought her here."* Shinsou backed away in fear of the figure. "You're..."

*"You have no idea how much trouble you are in right now..."* Shinsou backed away, seeing Selo lying unconcious now."Dammit..." He turned back to face the figure on the roof. "I...um, well...I just...you know it was uhh..."

_*Velmose/Ten and Dapper*_

Ten walked down the main street. Hearing the sounds of explosions and seeing a bright flash in the sky, she was intrigued. Ten quickly made her way over to the damaged area. She saw a girl laying in the center of the rubble, and started to walk towards her. "Ten!" Ten abruptly turned around to where the voice could be heard, seeing a brown figure appear out of nowhere, she grabbed it by the neck. It was Dapper. "Guh...Ten, let me go, please." Ten quickly let go of Dapper's neck. "Apologies. It is not wise to approach me from behind." Dapper struggled back to his feet, and brushed himself off. "I was wondering where you'd gone. That Shinsou character seems to want you back immediately."

"I see." Ten said, her eyes moving over to see the unconcious girl.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 1, 2010)

Somewhere in Town-

"We have spotted pirates in town." A voice bellows through the room, it's deep and commanding. "Hehehe, guess that' means it's time for some fun!" The man speaking had tan skin with dreadlocks, his clothing was interesting. Blue vest with fur around the collar and a strips of blue around his elbows, also covered with fur. Finally a pair of sunglasses covering his eyes. "We are going to capture them FIRST Wazi." The voice commands again. "Then we shall put the pirates through their paces as we always do." 

Wazi nods "Alright, then let's go capture them!" He smirks. "It's already being handled, we merely need to sit back and wait." 


Alex-

"Damn it, i don't want to kill you!" He shouts, leaping out of the way of a sword slash from an elderly man. "Hehehehe! You think ya can kill me sonny? Go ahead and try!" Alex grimaces and kicks the old mans chest, sending him crashing into a food cart. Alex then lands atop a cart. "I don't want to hurt you people! Please stop this!" The villagers didn't stop though. 

"Damn it..." Alex swung his blade, cutting down three men and a woman. "I don't want to hurt you, but i can't get captured now! I have to fulfill my promise!" Leaping down from the cart, he kicked another man and threw a punch into a second. Sadly, as he landed and began to run off, a white orb hits his face. The orb explodes into a powder on contact, what the hell was it?" There was no time for questioning, by the time he realized he had been hit the effects of the powder were already underway.

Alex's body falls to the ground, unconscious and unable to move. "WE GOT ONE!!!!!"

Else where on the island, the other green cloak pirates would be captured and they would be brought before the leader of the town....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 1, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Drake peers ahead and spots his red haired navigator and former marine, breathing heavily on one knee. He also sees a ninja looking man downed in front of her, "Oi! Clemens! Looks like you won!"
> 
> He tries to rush over towards her but the blood loss causes him to slowly fall to his side. His body staining the floor around him with blood he still has the stupid look on his face, "So...Where...Where's the others...We should...Get goin'," he says, breathing heavily.
> 
> ...



Clemens had to keep herself from chuckling at Drake's concern for Rufio's ship, as if it was a living member of the crew. When she was a little girl growing up in Water 7, her father would often take her to the great shipyards when he had business there. She had listened with childlike wonder and awe at some of the shipwrights tales of ships having their own spirit and awareness. However as Clemens looked towards the battered deck of Rufio's ship, she didn't see much of anything to be honest. Perhaps it was because she held Rufio in so little regard. 

"Take it easy there buddy. That ship's probably in much better shape then you are right now," Clemens chastised Drake, as she examined his severe wounds. He had lost a lot of blood and needed to be seen to. She herself had also been scratched up and clawed by those damn crows. 

"We also need a doctor as well," Clemens added in a wistful tone and then sighed. Sure she had some experience as a basic field medic during her days with Taskforce Absolute Justice. Had to really what with a brutal commander like Garrick beating up both Pirates and his own men alike. However she was in no way a qualified doctor. Not even close. "Anyway I'm sure the others are fine. Van is a tough kid, and Rufio...well whatever. Just stay still while I get you to the medical bay on the ship," Clemens told him. Her eyes glowed brightly and she began to form a mirror.

"What?! I'm fine!" Drake protested. "You should worry about yourself first Red, you're a lot weaker then someone like me." He struggled to one knee, pushing himself to stand, but then collapsed back to the ground in a heap. 

Clemens chuckled slightly. "Yeah you're definitely still in tip top fighting shape," she replied sarcastically. A mirror formed under both Drake and Clemens. In her minds eye she could see the large full length mirror located in the medical bay of Rufio's ship. She felt the distinct and familiar tingling in her brain as the two way connection with the mirror was made. "Next stop bandage city," Clemens declared.   



Young Grasshopper said:


> *Velmose*
> 
> "Selo!" A voice came from behind the battle in the street. Standing many feet behind Selo, Shinsou smiled as he gazed upon the fight, his troops standing behind him.
> 
> ...



Tengu ignored the stranger at first. He wasn't in the mood to exchange pleasantries after seeing someone attack Rio in such a cruel fashion. The man was a blockhead to be sure, but he was still well meaning. Before Tengu would've been fine with running, but now he had to defend the honor of his downed comrade.

Tengu unstrapped the giant buster sword from around his back, hefting the great weight of the sword easily with just one hand. The six foot long blade was sheathed in bandages and with a flick of his wrist the bandages fluttered away, revealing the chipped and cracked crimson steel blade. You'd never find the sword on any list of so-called legendary swords. Nor did it have a name. In fact he found it in a dumpster behind a sword shop. Tengu however would make the sword legendary, because he himself would one day became a legend. 

"It doesn't matter what I am," he told Feroy. "Just know that I can probably see a lot better then you can. Even without my eyes." 

He pointed the giant sword over at the Marine Commodore. The one with no regard for honor in combat. If he was indeed a Commodore, then Tengu couldn't beat such a foe by himself. Not yet. "If you're here to help, then help me teach that Marine a lesson," he told Feroy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2010)

*Kent*

Kent had learned to ignore Elaine when she talked, most of the time. But the word "food" blasted through his carefully arranged barriers, his eyes nearly glowing with focused hunger and annoyance. "There has to be food here!" Kent roared, his body flickering with red light. "I'm going to get some! And then I'm going to get a really fucking big padlock in case Bros gets the munchies again!!!!" He clenched his hands into fists, the light around his body body growing and solidifying, and the people around him backed off, eyes widening. "JIPPY! KIPPO!" Kent shouted. "WHATEVER THE FUCK YOUR NAMES ARE! GIIIIIIIIIIVE! MEEEEEEEEEEEE! FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"

He shot through the air like a madman, reaching the stage in the blink of an eye. But Kippy, who had grabbed another sword, leaped in front of him and blocked his strike with an oversized medieval broadsword.

"Who the hell are you?" He asked in confusion. Kent didn't answer, simply howling in animalistic rage and slapping Kippy halfway across the stage.

A moment later he was blown back by a flurry of fireworks. Jippo stood further down the stage, his eyes gleaming maniacally. "Looks like we have another volunteer!" He threw more fireworks, but they exploded when they were only halfway to Kent.

Bros stood with his pipe in front of him, his eyes serious. "You're going to need help with these guys Kent."

"What about the others?"

"They've got their hands full. Let's go."

*Rufio*

Rufio sped through the streets, his two katana sheathed as he desperately tried to outrace the creepy girl and her oversized dolls. *"Just give up for Oda's sake!"* Rufio panted. *"We must've run miles! Are you ever going to just go home?!"*

He glanced back, eyes nearly bulging out of his skull as he saw the dolls were gaining. He grimaced and skidded to a stop. He needed to end this. He couldn't run away forever.

He drew both swords. The Yin katana began drawing in light around it while the Yang katana began glowing like a small sun. He pulled them back, ready to charge....

And the doll kicked him in the nads.

Rufio howled in pain and flew through the air, crashing through a wall before rolling to a sitting position. *"Not....fair...."* 

The girl giggled as he struggled to his feet, and the doll hit the ground with an earth shattering thud right next to him. Rufio screamed and stabbed the doll in the leg, but it wrenched it's leg away and sent his Yin katana flying through the air. It brought it's fist down in a hammer blow bur Rufio rolled away, slashing and landing a solid gash on the thing's stomach. The doll shrieked and Rufio dived through it's legs, grabbing the Yin katana and sprinting towards the girl. Both katana began to glow, and Rufio grinned.

*"Reverse polarity!"*

He stabbed his blades through the doll's shoulder and into the girl's chest. Her eyes widened but she didn't scream - simply convulsed as she and her dolls fell to the ground. Before Rufio could react she was back on her feet, grinning like an idiot and looking up at him in interest. "Hi! I'm Umbra!"

*"Uh...yeah,"* Rufio said, scratching the back of his head. She wasn't trying to kill him anymore, but now what was he going to do? The reversal wore off in 5 minutes, and then she would go back to killing him.

And he wasn't going to smack an innocent child. Which Umbra definitely qualified as right now. "I love rainbows!" Umbra shouted, laughing madly and running around in circles. "Ponies and rainbows and tea parties!"

Rufio smacked his face with his palm. She was one of the weird ones. So set in their normal, extreme personalities that the minute he swapped them they went overboard. She was so cute...how could he kill her now?

Rufio shrugged. He'd live. 

The next time Umbra turned her back, he smacked her across the back of her head with hilt of his blade. She slumped to the ground, and Rufio walked up to the dolls, kicking them in the crotch repeatedly. *"YEAH BITCHES! DOESN'T FEEL SO GOOD DOES IT?!"*


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 1, 2010)

_*Velmose/Shinsou*_

Shinsou looked down at the ground, trying to think of a good excuse fro his actions. There were barely any good explanation for what he had done, but he tried to thin of a lie quickly.

"I was...it's just that I...I'm-" Shinsou turned around to see Tengu pointing his sword at him. "Oh, shit..." 

*"Go ahead and face this man, Commodore. A pirate of this level should be no trouble for you."* The figure spoke, now standing several fet behind Shinsou. Shinsou nerviously looked at Tengu. Without Ten around, his chances of taking out these pirates went down drastically. "Shhhiiiiiiiit!" Shinsou shouted, pointing his arms forward, launching about a hundred numbing needles at Tengu rather desperately. He then quickly pulled out a long rifle, and got ready to fire it at Tengu if he were to make a move.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 2, 2010)

East Blue- Marine base E-924 Balkain Island 












Jinto and the rest of the golden snake crew had been sent back to the nearest marine base due to their inability to capture the Green Cloak pirates. Jinto had been walking through the town, singing some song he had heard recently. "I see you driven round town with the girl a love." He threw his hips to the right "And i'm like~ Fuck you~" He throws his hips to the left, people looking onward just give him odd stares. 

He was an odd one though, deserving of those stares. "I pity the foool~ That falls in love with you~~~" The rest of his crew marched behind him, all face palming. Their lieutenant was one who had two sides, a serious and rather frighting side... then there was the side he always showed the world... The complete and total moron...

"Sing it with me boys! Said if i was richer~ I'd still be wit'cha~ Now ain't that some shit~" The rest of the marines sighed and all joined in the song with Jinto. "CUT THE CRAP!" A deep raspy voice bellows out. A massive man stood before the marines, his hair was completely white, his body a complete wall of muscle. 

Marine Captain- Vasel Falts 

"Oh? Is that song not your style?" Jinto asked. "Well then, 3 2 1.... IN THE NAVY~ Your ship can sail the seven sea-" THWAAAAMMMM!!!!!The massive marine captain sent Jinto flying into a building. "Get up you piece of crap!" Vasel shouts. "Oooh~ My hat hurts~" Jinto sits up, his body covered in white dust from the wall. "If that blow hurt you that much then it's no wonder those green cloaks got away!" Jinto stood up and brushed the dust from his jacket and pants. Then removed his hat and beat it a few times before putting it back on.

"I resent that, the captain tricked me then ran away~ I was in no way out matched... Not even the slightest... There is no way anything like that happened." He shook his head. "Tricked you!? HE'S A PIRATE! Did you not come prepared!?" The captain shouts at him. "I thought i'd just ask him to come nicely~" Jinto smirked. "How you got where you are now is a miracle. And because of that, I've cleared it with HQ to put a second in command on your ship." 

Jinto's eyes opened slightly from their naturally closed state. "A second in command? I don't need one of those. I'm perfectly capable of running my ship myself." Vasel just grinned. "Well boo-fuckin hoo. Get over it." He then motioned towards a man sitting at a cafe table drinking tea. "That's your second in command. Lt. Kaizo Korriko, Since you share the same rank don't think you can just order him around like a subordinate." Jinto's eyes twitched and shut once more. 

"KAIZO GET OVER HERE!" Vasel shouts. "As you command." The man put his tea down, tossed some beli on the table and headed over to them. "He's a man who follows rules and orders like no other!" Vasel chuckles. *"THEN WHY IS HE DRESSED IN THAT OUTFIT!"* The marines shout, Kaizo wore a brown jinbei with a brown half cloak over it. "Rules are only for those who can not follow them." Kaizo comments, very sternly.* "THAT MAKES NO SENSE!" *The marines shout. 

"Twenty laps around the base." Kaizo orders. "*He's punishing us!?"* "DO AS HE SAYS!" Vasel shouts.* "YES SIR!"* The marines then all began to run for the base. "Let me get one thing straight here." Jinto walks over to Kaizo. "Only I punish my men." Kaizo looks Jinto over. "If you punished them properly, then perhaps they would not have made the mistake of letting the pirates go?" Jinto's eye twitched. "Now then! Once those little maggots finish their laps you can set off on your next assignment!" 

"Eh?" Jinto turned towards Vasel. "It seems some pirates from back in my day have decided to make a come back. Their captain is known as Hellsing." Jinto's right eye opened, even Kaizo looked shocked. "The hellsing pirates... are back...?" Jinto asks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> _*Velmose/Shinsou*_
> 
> Shinsou looked down at the ground, trying to think of a good excuse fro his actions. There were barely any good explanation for what he had done, but he tried to thin of a lie quickly.
> 
> ...



Tengu kept his face downcast towards the ground. The swarm of needles moved incredibly fast. His hyper-elevated senses relayed key details to his brain in the span of a second. A second was all he had anyway. He could both feel and hear the minute vibrations that the hundreds of needles made as they spiraled through the air. Tengu's nose crinkled slightly as he also smelled the almost imperceptible, but to him, pungent scent of the numbing agent coated over the needle tips. 

Without even thinking, more on an instinct honed through muscle memory, Tengu stabbed the giant buster sword into the ground, using the massive flat of the blade as a makeshift shield. The needles struck the faded crimson steel of the blade with rapid fire intensity and ricocheted away in every direction. As Tengu crouched behind the blade he could hear the all too familiar sound of a gun being drawn and cocked, most likely a rifle Tengu guessed. 

Just as the final needles hit the blade, Tengu reached into a pouch hanging from his belt and produced two black pellets which he tossed into his mouth. With a whip fast motion he quickly retracted the blade from the ground. This wasn't a sword duel so he was free to use his other tricks. *"Blinding Mist!"* he exclaimed. 

Tengu spewed forth a large black mist from his mouth that scattered across the field, blocking any potential line of sight for the Marine to fire through. Tengu however needed no line of sight to hit a target. As the mist settled to the ground Tengu spun around like a deranged top with the buster blade extended outward. He hurled the giant sword like a spinning boomerang through the mist. *"Reaper!"* 

The sword flew straight through the black mist cloud and exited out of it like a massive spinning buzzsaw, straight towards the Marine Commodore. Even if he dodged it the first time, the blade would come back around on it's target from behind exactly like a boomerang. It was a move that Tengu had spent years honing. It left him without his sword of course, but it was a risk he was willing to take since he hoped the stranger would help him in this fight.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 2, 2010)

*With Keng and The Devil King*

Keng stood with his weapon held in one hand about to leave the scene looking for someone else to fight but his nose told him someone was coming he hefted the humongous sword onto his shoulder haphazardly and turned in the direction of the new comer. He walked with an air of leadership, animals could predict danger and this man was definitely a predator he could tell this man was powerful. The man began to talk at him rather than to him, things like this didn't bother him though. He nodded to acknowledge his statements, he watched as the man he'd knocked through the wall was burnt to death and a smile crept onto his face.

"Failure is met with death" Keng thought to himself
"This man reminds me of dear old dad" 

"Now, you, Giant Man," he says, turning towards Keng
"My name is Dante Masters, Captain of the Devil King Pirates...Seems there's an opening as my first subordinate,"
"You'll be filling this void in my underlings. Now, lets go collect the rest of them," he takes a deep breath and unleashes a blast of fire, engulfing the building in front of him, 
"And cause some mayhem along the way..."
"One thing" Keng said aloud before moving

Dante paused his back turned to Keng

"I'll follow you to hell once I get to fight the strongest demons on the way" Keng said with a dangerous smile his sharpened white teeth gleaming


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 2, 2010)

_*Aboard The Sea Wolf with the Phoenix Pirates
*_
Syrei was passed out in his room but the sound of cannon fire awoke him he sprang to his feet and grabbed the hilt of his sword and bolted out the door of his cabin. He was on deck in no time at all he got there just in time to hear Rose begin to explain her plan. Syrei looked at her his eyebrow cocked, it wasn't the best of plans but it should work. He didn't see any other alternatives at that point in time. The others scattered out about the ship and took what uniforms they could find, because of Syrei's body type he was able to find a uniform to fit him properly unfortunately for the others they weren't so luck. Within a short time they were back up on the deck in their costumes.

"Isn't this fun? Just act naturally so we can ride this out," Rose said

Syrei nodded moving his clawed hand away from the hilt of his sword that protruded from over his shoulder. The deck of the ship was flooded with marines, they were in to deep to do anything other than ride it out at this point.

"Commander Blugmeister of the Manticore" the man said 
"We had reports that this vessel was commandeered by pirates"

Rose began to talk but Gatrom quickly silenced her and shot a glance at Syrei

"Well it was Commander, but we were able to take it back from the pirates that abandoned ship shortly after we defeated them" Syrei said sweating
"Good Job" Blugmeister said
"Well you should follow us back to Base G12, to be remanned and restocked"
"I'll leave these men on your vessel to assist you with the sailing of the vessel" Blugmeister said

Syrei watched Blugmeister in the eye, something was up here. If he believed them he wouldn't have left so many armed men on the vessel, a vessel of this size didn't require so many men, but as long as they weren't going to fight he wouldn't blow their cover. Good thing none of them had taken their tattoos in places they couldn't hide. He'd planned on taking his own on his forehead or cheek it was a good thing he didn't.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 2, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu kept his face downcast towards the ground. The swarm of needles moved incredibly fast. His brain and and hyper-elevated senses relayed key details to his brain in the span of a second. A second was all he had anyway. He could both feel and hear the minute vibrations that the hundreds of needles made as they spiraled through the air. Tengu's nose crinkled slightly as he also smelled the almost imperceptible, but to him, pungent scent of the numbing agent coated over the needle tips.
> 
> Without even thinking, more on an instinct honed through muscle memory, Tengu stabbed the giant buster sword into the ground, using the massive flat of the blade as a makeshift shield. The needles struck the faded crimson steel of the blade with rapid fire intensity and ricocheted away in every direction. As Tengu crouched behind the blade he could hear the all too familiar sound of a gun being drawn and cocked, most likely a rifle Tengu guessed.
> 
> ...



Shinsou panicked as none of the needles made contact with the man. _"Wha..? How? He's blind isn't he?"_ Shinsou thought to himself as he pointed the rifle, aimed at Tengu's head. Just as he pulled the trigger, Tengu released the black mist. This shocked Shinsou enough to jerk the gun upwards suddenly, the bullet completely missing Tengu's head.

"Dammit." Before Shinsou could prepare another shot, Tengu's blade went spinning towards him. "Whoah!" Shinsou dropped the gun and jumped out of the way, narrowly avoiding the blade. He quickly got back up to his feet, and turned around to pick up the gun. However, before he knew it, the front of his midsection was suddenly sliced by the same blade, having hit him on it's return. He wasn't hit anywhere vital, but it was enough to send him stumbling backwards, holding his stomach and screaming in pain. "Gyaaaah! Ah God! He's killed me! He's killed me! I'm bleeding out! I'm gonna die, I-" 

*"Shut up. You're lucky you weren't another inch closer, otherwise it would have sliced your stomach open. You really are worthless. The fact that your family has history with the marines is the only reason you have this rank. You're no commodore."* The figure said as it slowly walked past Shinsou.

*"I apologies for my friend's pathetic display. Don't think all marines are as weak as he is. I would have killed him myself years ago if it were legally acceptable."* The figure said as it stood before Tengu. A pair of round yellow eyes could be seen in it's cloak.

*"I will offer you a more substantial fight."* The figure dissappeared and was now behind Tengu. A dark metallic hand with long pointed claw-like fingers erupted from the figure's right sleeve and swung towards Tengu's back, attempting to give him a nasty slice.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 2, 2010)

*Bourbon Rock With Lupe and the Cipher Pirates*

Lupe aimed his gun at the tiger and pulled the trigger but the animal dodged the attack and ran at him, he spun to the side attempting to stab the tiger in the midsection with his rapier. He just missed the beast though.

"You're fast" Lupe said

He turned to face the tiger which stalked through the blue tinged foliage, Lupe kept his gun trained on the animal ready to fire again. The tiger charged him again and he shot at it several orbs flew from the nozzle of the pistol but the tiger dodged all of them masterfully. Lupe jumped to avoid the slash of the tiger's claws. He twisted and flipped landing on his feet and continued to fire at the tiger but it ran into the trees and disappeared. Lupe thought about chasing it but decided against it. The sword and gun disappeared from his hand and the world flashed around him. He was in the mountains again floating above his body. Who ever the owner of the house was wasn't anywhere around.

"Imma go back to town to see what's going on with those guys" Lupe said

He floated off toward town and faded away as to not be noticed by anyone that may be looking for him. He floated through the town but had terrible luck finding the pirates. He checked their boat first but they weren't there, next he began to move through the different restaurants. He finally found them, they were stuffed into a small restaurant and they were causing trouble. He floated to the ground and leaned on the back wall looking at the show. Bros and Kent were about to fight some entertainers from the look of it, the others were pretty calm. Lupe had felt one of Kent's punches so he knew the man was no slouch.

"I guess I'll get a showcase of what to expect once I began to journey with these guys."

He spied a man walking casually out the door

"Between these lunatic freaks and now these unruly pirates my place is going to get wrecked, the marines ought to set them strait"

Lupe held out a hand and the astral energy swirled around forming his gun. He was getting better and better at that. He pulled the trigger twice. A pair of tiny blue orbs hit the man in his legs and he man dropped to the ground bawling in pain.

"No marines with my lunch please and thank you" Lupe said


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 2, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van / Atlas pirates*

The guy widened his eyes when he heard Vlad?s statement, now he knows why the long-haired man was wasting his bullets, there was no need for them at all"Crap!"he said starting to run as Vlad fired two times his pistols, van barely avoided them"/Shit...I only have 2 normal bullets, 3 dumdum bullets and 3 devil crusher/"he thought while sitting behind a tree and started to plan his attack.

Vlad was walking with a big smile in his face he practically has won the fight,*"tell me brat, How does it feel when you have no chances of winning since the beginning?! hahaha"*the man said and laughed insanely, Van clenched his teeth, he has a plan but it was kinda risky if he fails, his bullets won?t do any effect on Vlad and he will be dead.

Taking a bunch of  stones from the ground he climbed up a tree and hid in the leaves and branches of it,"Let?s do it"he said, and threw one of the stones against Vlad who noticed the stone but not the place from where it came*"Shameless, this is all what you can do? scum"*Vlad said and started to look around a  little trying to locate Van, Then a new stone went against him from a different direction,"Okay, just two more stones and the real attack will finish him"he said and threw a third stone against Vlad who was starting to be angry, this kid was just messing with him.

Van was smiling when Vlad started to fire his pistols at all the trees, he fell for it...Taking his Hades and his last stone he threw it against a tree while aiming for Vlad with his Hades, the sound made by the stone when it crashed was loud enough for Van to start with his plan, he shot three times at the crazy man who just noticed the sound of 2 shots, blocking the first with a new bullet though in his cockiness didn?t noticed the color of Beelze?s two remaining bullets....red.... before reaching the objective the two bullets exploded making the metal parts of it to be throwed in all the directions, hurting Vlad very bad.

Van smiled and came out of his hide, Vlad was in the floor bleeding from all parts of his body,*"Very good kid, but you shouldn?t have come out till I have died"*he said and fired his pistol again with his remaining strength, going his energy through Van?s left leg
as if it were a normal bullet. Van fell to the floor in pain, but stood up after some moments, Vlad laughing as if it were a joke"I won?t lose to you or die with you...not with a marine"he said and stood up, loading his Hades with his last normal bullet he shot at Vlad?s head killing the black-haired man instantly, the started to walk towards the ship, only by following the destruction in the forest he should be able to find it.


----------



## chibixkakashi (Dec 2, 2010)

*Axel B. Thorne/ Velmose*

Axel watched the fight unfold before his eyes, there were a few people joining in on the fight.
"I really want to join in too" he said to himself, accidently out loud. His fingers were twitching at his sides, itching to grab a hold of his pistols and squeeze the triggers. _"I can't stand this"_ he thought to himself and walked closer to the scene.
_"I would fight those marines, but I don't know those people"_ he thought. _"Never stopped me before I suppose"_.
He was at the sidelines now, contemplating whether to join in or not... he scratched his blonde spiky head..._"Eeny, meeny, miney, mo..._ he said to himself as he pointed from one team to the other.
_"Still can't decide... dammit" he thought "doesn't look like they need much help right now, but it might be fun"_......"STUFF IT!!"

He walked over to the people who looked as though they were against the marines.
_"Just hope they don't try and kill *me*"_ he thought.
"Hi there!" he shouted as he headed towards them.
"I'm Axel" he smiled as he scratched the back of his head again. He pulled out his golden pistols from their holsters and twirled them in his fingers as he neared them, he liked doing that, he thought it made him look cool.

"Can I join in please?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt. Zane Garrick and his men flooded the base, slaughtering every Pirate they came upon. The orders were to leave no living person alive to tell the tale of what happened here. The battle was ferocious but Garrick had no problem using his own men as meat shields. As they began to penetrate the center of the base, a loud warning alarm went up through all the corridors. Suddenly the corridors began to tremble violently and the sound of a distant roar could be heard from somewhere within the base. 

"What the fuck is that?!" he bellowed. Garrick quickly muscled his way past the throng of Pirates, even punching away his own men. He made a beeline to the source of the rumbling and reached two massive blast doors. Ensign Masters ran out of the door and almost bumped into Garrick. 

"Masters just what in the blue hell is going on?!" he bellowed, but then his eyes widened as he saw the tall silver rocket that was about to blast off from within the massive hangar bay. He had never seen anything like it in his life. 

"Lt. Hawthorne is still inside that thing. It's about to launch!" Gabriel told Garrick. 

"Not on my fucking watch!" Garrick screamed, before running straight into the blast zone. With two bounding steps he hurled himself towards the rocket, flying through the air. Just as the rocket's massive engine ignited, flooding the hangar bay in white flames and smoke, Garrick managed to grab onto the side of the rocket, digging his strong fingers into the very metal shell of the rocket. The rocket blasted off though an opening in the hangar bay and shot off straight into the sky. Garrick felt the tremendous G forces buffet his face and body but he still held on for dear life. As the rocket reached a thousand feet suddenly a tiny hatch opened just in front of Garrick. To his immense surprise Hawthorne's head popped out. The Marine scientists white hair whipped all about his face. He looked like a giddy schoolboy who was about to go on a field trip. 

"Isn't it amazing sir? These pirates are going to the moon. THE MOON!!" he shouted with delight. 

Garrick couldn't believe what he was hearing. This was the reason why he hated scientists so much. Goddamn fairies. *"THEN STOP IT YOU GOOD FOR NOTHING TURDWORM. IF YOU WANNA GO TO THE MOON SO BADLY I CAN SEND YOU THERE WITH MY FIST INSTEAD!!!"*  He bellowed at the top of his lungs, as they passed five thousand feet. 

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Captain Horace Blugmeister decided to press the issue further. If only for his own continued amusement. He looked the young female commander up and down with a discerning stare. She looked more like a little girl playing pretend in her father's Marine uniform. 

"Commander Armstrong is it? Hmm...you seem to be rather young for a Commander," Horace told her. 

Rose laughed and shrugged off his question. "Oh I'm a progidy," she replied with a smile. 

"Prodigy you mean?"

"Yup that too!" 

Horace nodded slowly. "Where are the Pirates then?" 

Rose's grin was suddenly replaced with a very dark and grim expression and she spit on the deck. "Well now I don't know about you Captain, but where I come from servants of absolute justice don't leave behind...*bodies*," she said very ominously. A shadow crept across Rose's face making her look very unlike the happy go lucky young girl she usually was. Inside however Rose was giggling at her impersonation of those fuddy duddy Marines her sister had joined up with. Boy would her sister be proud of her if she could see her now. 

Horace was taken off guard by the girls sudden seriousness. "Hmm...you have a point I guess." 

He then gestured towards Ursla and Roi. "Lieutenant er...Sporty Spice. I need you in the wheelhouse of my ship. My helmsman has come down with scurvy. You will help pilot my ship back to base. And you cook. I haven't had a decent meal in days. Maybe you can show my staff a thing or too. Get to the kitchen immediately." 

Horace walked up to Syrei. "I hope that unique sword you wield is not just for ornamentation Lieutenant," he said with a hint of bemusement. "I have a swordmaster under my command who likes to challenge other swordsmen to sparring. He runs a training dojo at my base." 

As Horace started to bark more orders at his men to attach tow cables to the _Sea Wolf_, Rose nudged Gatrom in the shoulder and winked at him slyly. "This is gonna be so awesome. We'll steal an even more awesome ship at their base,"  she whispered, before Horace beckoned them to join him in his ready room. With that the giant _Manticore_ set off for Marine Base G12. 

Meanwhile Horace smirked inwardly. Once they were back at the base he'd spring his trap. Sure he could have taken them right there and then, but they likely would've suffered heavy losses. In his experience a predator was at it's most fiercest when it was cornered. Better to let them fall into his ruse and then take them out from the comfort of his well fortified base. Then he'd claim sole credit for capturing them of course, and maybe even get a promotion from their combined bounty heads, not to mention recovering the niece of the Flee Admiral.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 2, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Shinsou panicked as none of the needles made contact with the man. _"Wha..? How? He's blind isn't he?"_ Shinsou thought to himself as he pointed the rifle, aimed at Tengu's head. Just as he pulled the trigger, Tengu released the black mist. This shocked Shinsou enough to jerk the gun upwards suddenly, the bullet completely missing Tengu's head.
> 
> "Dammit." Before Shinsou could prepare another shot, Tengu's blade went spinning towards him. "Whoah!" Shinsou dropped the gun and jumped out of the way, narrowly avoiding the blade. He quickly got back up to his feet, and turned around to pick up the gun. However, before he knew it, the front of his midsection was suddenly sliced by the same blade, having hit him on it's return. He wasn't hit anywhere vital, but it was enough to send him stumbling backwards, holding his stomach and screaming in pain. "Gyaaaah! Ah God! He's killed me! He's killed me! I'm bleeding out! I'm gonna die, I-"
> 
> ...



Tengu could feel the vibrations in the earth as the Marine Commodore dived away and dropped his gun. Tengu's buster blade had missed on the first pass, but as it came back around Tengu smirked to himself. It was usually the second pass that got them. 

Tengu instantly smelled the familiar tang of blood in the air, however he could tell it wasn't a vital slash either. The blood would've smelled differently, more richer, if that were the case. Besides, Tengu long ago easily learned to discern the difference in the sounds between a minor and vital slash. Judging by the marine's rather lax movements and his panicked voice, Tengu realized that this guy wasn't Commodore level at all. 

Without even looking up Tengu extended his right hand upwards and nimbly snatched the crimson steel sword out of the air. Time to finish the Marine off. However it was then then that Tengu picked up on the stranger. The one who began to berate the Marine. Tengu's nose crinkled as he tried to pick on the scent of the figure. It wasn't a scent he was familiar with. Something was off. Very off indeed. 

Suddenly he could feel the vibrations in the earth as the figure began to move, far faster then even Tengu could account for. _He's fast!_ Before he knew it the figure was behind him and delivering an attack to his back.  The only thing that saved Tengu's spine from being slashed was the early split second warning he had felt from the vibrations in the ground, which a sighted person couldn't possibly pick up on. Tengu managed to swerve to the side at the last second. The claws slashed deeply into the right side of his back. Tengu grimaced as the sharp claws scored through his flesh, and he felt warm blood seep down his back. 

Tengu swung his buster blade around with whip fast speed, aiming to cut his attacker cleanly in half. Much to his shock however the blade sailed through nothing but thin air. Again Tengu felt the rapid fire vibrations in the earth as the figure reappeared several meters in front of him, his right hand claws dripping blood. 

"You're not human. Just what are you?" Tengu asked.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 2, 2010)

*Velmose*
Feroy watched the short exchange between the blind swordsman and the cowardly Commodore in utter amazement. Tengu's performance was more than amazing, it was simply unbelievable. A blind man was holding his own against an opponent he physically could not see. He fought better than any other swordsman Feroy ever witnessed. Truly a sight to behold.

Feroy placed a hand on Rio's neck and forehead to see if there was any sign of life in him. "Hmm, good." Feroy said to himself. Rio was still alive, but the poison had taken its course. He'd be out for quite a while. "Now, how will I get you out of the ground?"

Suddenly, there was an explosion a few feet away from where the pirates and the Marines were. A figure was thrown out on the street, seemingly out of comission as well. Feroy rushed over to the figure's side without hesitation. The woman had light blue hair with a body lacking in womanly features. She was heavily wounded and appeared to have just finished a battle of her own. Feroy went to pick her up, but a large stone was hurled at him which prompted him to pick the woman up and quickly dodge out of the way.

Feroy turned around to face none other than Marine Captain Selo.

"You're going to pay for knocking me out."

"I'm afraid I'm all out of money." Feroy rebutted.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 2, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu could feel the vibrations in the earth as the Marine Commodore dived away and dropped his gun. Tengu's buster blade had missed on the first pass, but as it came back around Tengu smirked to himself. It was usually the second pass that got them.
> 
> Tengu instantly smelled the familiar tang of blood in the air, however he could tell it wasn't a vital slash either. The blood would've smelled differently, more richer, if that were the case. Besides, Tengu long ago easily learned to discern the difference in the sounds between a minor and vital slash. Judging by the marine's rather lax movements and his panicked voice, Tengu realized that this guy wasn't Commodore level at all.
> 
> ...



As the figure stood in front of Tengu, it's claw dripping with his blood, it's yellow eyes glanced down at it's fingertips. It looked back over at Tengu, dwarfing him in height, as Tengu realized that the figure indeed wasn't human. 

*"Indeed."* The figure moved it's claw over to it's chest, grabbing the cloak and ripping it off. What was underneath could bordered on nightmarish. A thin tall metal black skeletal figure now stood in front of Tengu. It was hunched over with it's long silver arms hanging down in front of it, and long silver almost bird-like legs with talon-like feet. It had no real face, only two round yellow eyes on it's round head, which illuminated from within. On it's chest was a small speaker, where it's voice was coming from.

*"Although you can't really see it right now, it's quite an impressive sight. I created this myself. I've come to call it a "Seeker". It is designed for the purpose of locating targets and disposing of them without those said targets noticing."* The Seeker moved it's pointed claws on one hand, clanging them together, as it it were examining it's hand. *"You probably already realize that I am not fighting you directly right now. Nonetheless, this is an excellent test to see how well my Seeker's abilities work."*
_
*With Ten and Dapper*_

Ten began to approach the knocked out girl when suddenly another man stepped in and grabbed her. Seeing the rock fly by, Ten didn't pay it any mind as it did not concern her. Dapper was pirched on her head, seeing the rock fly by. "Gyaaah! Ten, get us out of here! We should get back to that Shinsou guy, and-" 

"Finally." A voice came from an allyway nearby. Stavio walked out of the ally, and approached Ten. "I've finally found you." Ten turned to Stavio. "Who are you?"

Stavio smiled. "I am a humble scientist, and an ally. Please Number Ten, come with me."


----------



## Real Talk (Dec 2, 2010)

*Yama*

The monkey eyes open, his trance had  caused him to fall asleep.Looking from the crows nest he realized nobody was on the ship and they were far away from the crazy chain chick.The half sleep monkey fell from the nest, grabbing and swinging from the ropes all  the way to the boat. "It should be against the law to leave an animal alone..", he groaned as his stomach like on cue grumbled like it had it's own mind,"..yeah yeah just shut the hell up.Sometimes you're worse then monks.". Yama's body hunched over as he walked around like a normal monkey, this is something that never happens.Never. The only time Yama does this is when he is extremely irritated, and the last time that was was when Yama was still an apprentice and had to wake up before dawn and do the chores. You think maids have it bad?Try washing monk laundry by hand.

As Yama walked down the dark street a man and a dog stepped in from an alley in Yama's path._Eh?_,he thought to himself.

"Ohh look, someone's dog is on the loose,tsk tsk.", stated the dogcatcher to his dog, the dog looked at him like he said something back."Let's get him!", he yelled pulling a net out of nowhere running towards the half asleep Yama.Yama 's eyes widen and he really wasn't feeling explaining himself. Jumping onto a nearby window sill the monkey climbed with ease,but to his surprise was the dog catcher and his partner."How the hell did that damn mutt get up here?!?!", he growled in a rage/confused tone.

"Ohh look!It must be a special breed of talking dogs!",the idiotic dog catcher spoke."I am a damn monkey!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 3, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Amelia joined up with Gabriel in the still smoke filled hangar bay. Gabriel had flown up to the roof and was looking upwards at the now distant streaking object far up in the sky. Amelia propelled herself upwards with a stream of clouds and landed beside Gabriel. She peered upwards at the strange object that continued to rise through the clouds. It gleamed like a bright silver spear. 

"What is that sir?" she asked. 

*BABOOOM! *

The object exploded into a bright orange fireball just before it reached cloud level, raining down a hailstorm of flaming debris over the ocean. "Garrick was on that thing..." Gabriel said in a low voice.

"What?!" 

"So was that weirdo Hawthorne..." 

Amelia shook her head with disbelief. She felt sorry for Hawthorne. He was strange, but a nice enough guy. As for Garrick, well she didn't think there was a person in the world who would mourn the loss of that bastard. 

_A mile away..._
A silver capsule attached to an orange parachute descended out of the sky and landed into the water. The small hatch in the side of the capsule shot upwards and a massive fist lunged through the opening. "Goddammit Hawthorne you better count your lucky stars I've got no room to strangle you!" Garrick's voice boomed from within the capsule. "Hurry up and radio the ship!" 

"I was really looking forward to exploring the moon," Hawthorne replied meekly. 

"Explore my fist on your face!" Garrick barked. 

*BLAM!*

_Two years ago...
Ensign Niles Hawthorne did his daily rounds through the medical bay of the *Dark Justice*. Not only was the erstwhile young officer the squads chief scientist, but also the chief medical officer. He was a genius so such multitasking came with the territory, and on TFAJ being a doctor meant tending to *lots* of wounded people. It was a like revolving door of the same bruised and battered faces after every mission, until one day you just never saw them anymore, their final stop ending in the morgue. 

"What do we have here?" Hawthorne muttered to himself as he came upon a bed enshrouded within a white curtain. Hawthorne grabbed the medical chart and read aloud the patients name. "Petty Officer Beverly Clemens...gunshot wound to the left shoulder." He nodded succinctly. This was the new girl who Garrick had shot in a fit of rage. Hawthorne could hear muffled crying from within. He poked his head through the curtains. "Hello are you alright?" he asked. 

The young red headed woman who laid in bed, quickly wiped her tear stained eyes and sat up, seemingly embarrassed by her current state. "I'm fine," she quickly replied. She obviously wasn't. "Does your wound still hurt Miss Clemens?" Hawthorne asked, gesturing at the thick bandages rolled around her left shoulder. Clemens shook her head. "The only thing that hurts is my pride," she responded bitterly. Hawthorne chuckled to himself. "Well pride is a very overrated thing I assure you," Hawthorne told her as he checked her IV bag. 

"Garrick shot me!" Clemens suddenly shouted with rage. "He shot me for refusing to execute a man who just wanted to feed his own family. He's crazy!" 

Hawthorne winced slightly and quickly put his index finger to his lips. "Yes and he will most definitely shoot you again if he hears you saying such things. Trust me you got off lucky. Now do simmer down." 

"I need to become stronger..." Clemens muttered with defiance. Hawthorne stared silently at her resolute face, her bright green eyes simmering with rage. He suddenly thought of that strange new devil fruit he had been trying to analyze, but with no success. "How far are you willing to go Miss Clemens?" Hawthorne asked her in a low voice. _


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 3, 2010)

*Feroy vs. Marine Captain Selo*
Feroy and Selo bought faced off against each other in a western style, their eyes met the other with pure hatred. Selo seemed especially angry because Feroy had knocked him out cold in the eyes of his superior, Commodore Shinsou. That, in Selo's opinion, was a great embarrasment. He'd have to avenege his honor and he was going to do right now. The Marine Captain turned around to see Tengu engading some weird skeleton looking machine and Shinsou cowering on the ground.

Selo muffled out a faint laugh at the downed Commodore,"Hahaha, oh how the mighty have fallen." He said in a sarcastic tone. He then turned his attention back to Feroy. However, Feroy wasn't anywhere in sight. 

"Where in the world did he.."

*"Poing creux!"* A voice called from above Selo. The reluctant Marine Captain immediately looked up to see the pirate. Feroy threw a punch at the Marine, though, Selo was able to throw up both his hands and say, *"Wall of Cement!"* Cement shot out of both of Selo's hands and hardened directly above him, forming a protective shield.

Feroy's fist collided with the wall with a large, audible *THUD!* The pirate jumped back as Selo let the wall down. 

"That was mighty slick of you, scum." Selo said as he thumbed his nose at Feroy.

"You were dumb enough to turn your head during a fight." Feroy answered back as he pulled out the standard sword strapped to his side.

"You're a swordsman?"

"No. T?l?kin?sie!" Feroy commanded. The sword in his hand suddenly began to float into the air. Selo's eyes widened at the sight.

"Devil fruit user, eh?! Ready the seastone cuffs!" Selo yelled back at the spectating Marines. Selo pointed his hands into the air and shot out a stream of cement out of both hands. They met above Feroy's head and formed what looked like a giant anvil. 

*"Cement anvil!"* Selo exclaimed. 

Feroy quickly dodged left by means of a flip and pointed his finger forwards towards Selo. He apparently commanded the sword to fly at Selo which it did. Selo expelled cement into his hands and formed it into a giant axe. *"Cement axe!"*

The Marine parried the sword with his giant axe with ease. The sword ricocheted off the flat side of the giant axe. Feroy motioned for the sword to come back to him, but by then Selo was on the prowl. The sword reached Feroy's hand, but so did Selo. Feroy held the sword up in defense as Selo swung the giant axe. 

Feroy, nor the sword, had nearly enough strength to block Selo's attack. Feroy's sword shattered and Feroy was slashed across the chest. He didn't howl in pain, but he gripped his chest as blood came pouring out. 

"Now to finish you!" Selo called out as he prepared to bare the axe down again. Feroy held his hand out and said, *"T?l?kin?sie!"* Selo wasn't able to budge the axe because of the control Feroy had over it. Feroy wasn't able to snatch the axe from him, no. His telekinesis wasn't strong enough yet. But, he would be able to hold it still for a moment. 

"What the hell?!" Selo yelled angry as the axe, which was being held in the air, wouldn't move. Feroy took this chance to strike the Marine Captain who's defense was now wide open from swinging the axe up so high int he air.

*"Poing creux!"* Feroy exclaimed as he struck the Marine in the midsection, knocking him back down the street. It was a surprisingly powerful punch, complimented by his psi ability.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 3, 2010)

*Feroy vs. Marine Captain Selo: The Finale*
"UGHHH!" Selo moaned as he coughed up a great amount of blood. He picked himself off of the ground while holding his stomach with one hand. Feroy's attack had hit head on with great force, Selo wasn't nearly prepared for the punch. He decided to ditch the axe for now, laying it on the ground where he had previously crashed.

"You've done it now kid! AHHH! You pirates are such a nuisance!" Selo exclaimed with anger. He held both of his hands out towards Feroy once more and said, *"Cement pump!"*

 Streams of cement began shooting out of Selo's hands towards Feroy like a fire house. Feroy narrowly dodged each blast of cement that would become extremely troublesome if he were to be hit. The pirate ran behind buildings, torch poles, etc in order to avoid the cement blasts. Each of them hardened on contact, forever incasing the unlucky object (Or in some cases, person) in concrete.

Feroy and Selo's fight was being taken further and further into the city of Velmose. People were now in sight which meant the battle had to end quickly. It'd be disastrous if civilians got caught in the crossfire of their battle.

"Enough of this, *Cement Rhino!"* Selo said as he expelled a large amount of cement out of his hands that formed into a large rhino. The cement hardened and the now conrete rhino charged at Feroy.

Feroy would've dodged, but people were behind him and they would be hit in the attack. Feroy charged at the rhino also and at the last moment jumped on top of it. He then placed his hands on the rhino's head and said, *"T?l?kin?sie!"* The rhino came to a slow halt. Feroy was using his full telekinetic ability to control the cement rhino.

The rhino slowly turned around and faced Selo. "Impossible!" The marine captain said. The rhino then took its charge at a Selo. 

The marine captain placed both of his hands on the ground. The ground started to become much more soft and mushy. The concrete quickly began to revert back to cement. The entire area was reverting back to his previous state of cement. The rhino Feroy was riding on slowly sank into the cement below, with Feroy on it. "No where to run, scum!!!!!!" Selo yelled victoriously.

Right before the last of the rhino sunk into the cement, Feroy closed his eyes and bellowed, *"Flotteur!"* 

Selo's mouth dropped open as the pirate was levitating in the air (barely). He was able to successfully avoid the cement below by using a levitation technique. "This won't hold out for much longer..." Feroy said to himself.

Feroy held out his hand and said, *T?l?kin?sie!* Suddenly, the pair of seastone cuffs the marine was previously holding flew from behind Selo and wrapped around his wrist. With his devil fruit powers now locked, Selo began sinking into his own cement. By the time the cememnt hardened, only Selo's head was visible.

"I took it upon me to take the seastone cuffs your subordinate had earlier. I knew they'd come in handy." Feroy said with a smile. The pirate then walked back to where he and Selo previously fought and came back holding the cement hammer from earlier.

"Uhhhh, LOOK! If you let me go, I promise I'll clear the names of you and your friends and I'll give you a ship too!!!! JUST PLEASE LET ME LIVE!!!!" Selo said as he began to cry.

Feroy dropped the hammer beside Selo. "As much as I'd enjoy a game of whack-a-mole with you, I don't have time. I'll leave you to these guys," Feroy said pointing to the town's people who were now cheering at the Marine's defeat.

Feroy, now victorious, hurried off to go assist Robin and Rio before it was too late.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 4, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> As the figure stood in front of Tengu, it's claw dripping with his blood, it's yellow eyes glanced down at it's fingertips. It looked back over at Tengu, dwarfing him in height, as Tengu realized that the figure indeed wasn't human.
> 
> *"Indeed."* The figure moved it's claw over to it's chest, grabbing the cloak and ripping it off. What was underneath could bordered on nightmarish. A thin tall metal black skeletal figure now stood in front of Tengu. It was hunched over with it's long silver arms hanging down in front of it, and long silver almost bird-like legs with talon-like feet. It had no real face, only two round yellow eyes on it's round head, which illuminated from within. On it's chest was a small speaker, where it's voice was coming from.
> 
> *"Although you can't really see it right now, it's quite an impressive sight. I created this myself. I've come to call it a "Seeker". It is designed for the purpose of locating targets and disposing of them without those said targets noticing."* The Seeker moved it's pointed claws on one hand, clanging them together, as it it were examining it's hand. *"You probably already realize that I am not fighting you directly right now. Nonetheless, this is an excellent test to see how well my Seeker's abilities work."*



Tengu nodded slowly with understanding. Even though he couldn't see the creature, his other hyper attuned senses gave him a close enough picture in his minds eye. He had known that this creature wasn't a living thing. It smelled of metal not flesh. When it had gotten close to him he could even feel the subtle heat radiating off the mechanical monstrosity's body, perhaps from whatever it was that powered it.

"Seeker huh? Well maybe one day we can meet face to face," Tengu replied. He ignored the burning pain in the left side of his back where he had been slashed, and squared up with the creature. He had received much worse wounds in his day. Not to mention he was trained to ignore things like pain through the power of his mind and innate willpower.

Tengu took off from the ground and leaped high into the air over the Seeker. As Tengu dropped back down he raised his crimson steel buster sword high over his head and stabbed it into the ground with all the force he could muster. A strength borne of years of fanatical training. 

*"Rising Fang!"* 

The earth trembled violently around both Tengu and his mechanical foe. Hoping that the intense shockwave would teeter the creature off balance for at least a second, Tengu charged the Seeker at his fastest speed, timing his movements with the vibrations in the earth. Tengu held the giant buster blade by his side in a two fisted grip and rushed past the creature at breakneck speed, slashing with all his might. *"Finishing Touch!"* The grinding sound of metal slashing against metal pierced the air. Tengu frowned as he broke to halt several meters behind the seeker. This thing's shell was too tough for him to cut. "Gotta work on that whole cutting steel thing..." he muttered to himself. 

A thought occurred to Tengu however. This thing was being controlled by a person who was perhaps miles away. Whoever it was, they needed to see the world through this machine. If he could somehow blind it or sever whatever link it was transmitting then that would render this thing a useless metal puppet. Tengu quickly reached into the pouch on his belt and tossed another black capsule into his mouth. He'd aim for the creature's face the first chance he got, where he hoped were two round orbs that at least resembled eyes. 

_Eight Years ago...
Tengu swung two wooden bokken with intense fury at the dummy positioned in front of him. The rapid fire sounds of the wooden swords smacking violently against the dummy echoed throughout the expansive training room. Other students stopped their routines to watch the frenetic display, which went on every morning at dawn within the Crimson Dragon Dojo. Tengu continued on that way like a man possessed, until both swords snapped in two. As he stood there catching his breath, Tengu ears perked up as he heard his name being whispered from the other side of the room. 

"He really spooks me out," said a female student in a low voice. "Have you ever seen his eyes? He's always wearing that blindfold. I heard they took his eyes out when he was a baby. Like all that's left are two holes."

"Yeah he's a real freak," agreed another student.  

Tengu frowned slightly and threw the two shattered bokken against a nearby wall. As he strode out of the dojo the other students stared after him with surprised faces. 

"Do you think he heard us?" _


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 4, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu nodded slowly with understanding. Even though he couldn't see the creature, his other hyper attuned senses gave him a close enough picture in his minds eye. He had known that this creature wasn't a living thing. It smelled of metal not flesh. When it had gotten close to him he could even feel the subtle heat radiating off the mechanical monstrosity's body, perhaps from whatever it was that powered it.
> 
> "Seeker huh? Well maybe one day we can meet face to face," Tengu replied. He ignored the burning pain in the left side of his back where he had been slashed, and squared up with the creature. He had received much worse wounds in his day. Not to mention he was trained to ignore things like pain through the power of his mind and innate willpower.
> 
> ...



The Seeker didn't seem make any attempts to defend itself as Tengu dealt it furious blow. It was as if whoever was behind the machine could already tell that Tengu's technique wouldn't work. 

The Seeker stood up and turned around, facing Tengu. *"That won't work. #1's outer shell is-"* The outer body of the machine suddenly cracked slightly, and sparks could be seen coming from the area that had been cut, around it's waist. *"What?"* 

The Seeker moved it's claw to where it had been hit and tapped it's finger on the cut. *"Hmm, the shell is not as strong as the other tests implied. I'll have to make a note of that. Need a stronger alloy for future models."* 

The Seeker abruptly grabbed Tengu by the arm with it's claw. *"Still, I am afraid you won't get that lucky again."* The Seeker then brought it's other arm back, all it's fingers pointed at Tengu, ready impale his chest.

"Sir." Ten stood several feet behind the Seeker, Dapper still pirched on her head. Stavio stood next to her. *"Ahhh, number ten. You finally arrive."* Shinsou was on his knees, not far from both Ten and Stavio, inching his way over to the Seeker. He slowly reached over to grab his gun, still laying on the ground. 

With a swift single motion he grabbed his gun and pointed it over at the Seeker. "Hah!" He fired a couple rounds at the machine, only for Ten to step in the way. The two bullets indeed hit her in the midsection, but didn't seem to damage her at all. Dapper, panicking, fluttered off Ten's head and over onto the ground. The two bullets simply dropped off of Ten's body, only leaving a couple small holes in her shirt. Shinsou stared in disbelief at the scene. "T-Ten. Why are y-"

"I don't serve you. I serve the World Government. I will do as ordered, if it is for justice, but you have shown that you are not a person who upholds this ideal. You are only after this "promotion" of yours."

"No. I...I woke you up so I could just help a-" 

*"Enough, Shinsou. Ten."* In a flash of speed even greater than what the Seeker had shown, Ten was now holding Shinsou by the neck, holding him up above her. His gun fell to the ground. "Guhh...Ten...please."

She clutched his neck tightly, then quickly threw her arm back, and with great force, sent Shinsou flying far away in the sky until he was completely out of sight. *"What? I meant for you to kill him. Well...either way, he's as good as dead now...good riddance to bad rubbish."* This whole time the Seeker had still been holding Tengu. It then turned it's gaze back towards him. *"Now where was I?"* It brought it's claw forward, attempting to impalce Tengu.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 5, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
The *Dark Justice * sailed through the gargantuan Gates of Justice. Up ahead was the great fortress known as Marinford, the seat of Marine power and where all the elite Marine officers resided. TFAJ was here to deliver the strange robotic like arms they had recovered several days ago. Garrick however was just anxious to get another mission. Another mission and hopefully a promotion back to where he belonged.  Garrick scowled as he beheld the majestic towers in the distance. This was where he belonged, as a Commodore at the very least. Not slumming around as a Marine Lieutenant with a bunch of fucking fodder. 

Garrick looked at his men who were assembled on deck. What a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). "You fuckers got 8 hours of shore leave while we refit and resupply, and not a second more. Don't embarrass me while you're here!" he barked at them. As the Marine battleship docked at the harbor, a group of Marine scientists in white lab coats, and a phalanx of heavily armed Marine rifleman, were already waiting to receive them. Garrick walked down the gangplank and saluted. A scientist wearing black sunglasses, who Garrick was annoyed to see was a Commodore, walked up to him and looked expectantly towards the deck of the _*Dark Justice*_.  

"I assume you have the package Lieutenant?" he asked. 

_Fucking pencil necked geek,_ Garrick thought to himself. Instead he nodded with his typical scowl. "Yeah, we've got them. *I* got them. Almost went to the fuckin moon to get them. Just what the hell are those arms for anyway?" Garrick asked. The scientist smiled. "That is above your pay grade Lieutenant..." A tiny nerve pulsated over Garrick's right eye. He felt like strangling this son of a bitch, but wisely restrained himself.

_Meanwhile... _
Newly promoted Petty Officer Amelia Armstrong helped Junior Lt. Niles Hawthorne load the giant robotic arms into a heavy duty crate. They had spent the last two days analyzing the arms. Hawthorne had been literally off the wall with excitement. The arms were high level tech, made of a harder then steel alloy, and even capable of firing beams of focused energy. 

"You know we weren't supposed to crack those arms open," Amelia remarked as she sealed up the crate."MHQ's orders were to leave them untouched." Amelia knew that Hawthorne had gone without any sleep these past two days, methodically pouring through the inner workings of the arms. Amelia also noted with a crinkling of her nose that he had also apparently forgotten to take a shower. 

Hawthorne shrugged dismissively. He still had the remains of two black eyes from where Garrick had walloped him. "That would be like dangling a juicy little mouse in front of a cat and expecting the cat to do nothing. No Miss Armstrong, we are scientists and it is our duty to expand our knowledge whenever possible."  Then he smiled conspiratorially at Amelia as the crates were loaded onto two cranes. "Besides, the designs have given me some new ideas." 

_*With the Phoenix Pirates...*_
The _Manticore_ sailed through the iron gates that surrounded Marine Base G12. The base was basically a small rocky island, barely a mile long at it's widest point. Thick iron gates surrounded the entire island, forming an artificial barrier. In the center of the island was a giant circular tower with the blue Marine Seagull emblazoned across it. A sprawling seaside village surrounded the tower.

Commander Armstrong aka Phoenix D. Rose stared with amazement at the base. She especially took note of all the ships they had in the harbor. Several of which were captured Pirate ships. Some of them looked sweet, maybe even made for a Pirate Queen. 

_Meanwhile..._
Captain Horace Blugmeister sat in his ready room aboard the _Manticore_. He had a Cheshire cat smile on his face as he listened to the voice coming out of the den den mushi on his desk. 

*"The Fleet Admiral will be pleased to know that you have located his niece. Where are the Pirates now?"*

Blugmeister's smile grew even wider. This was a rare opportunity to get in good with the Fleet Admiral himself, and maybe even get a cushier position over at Marinford. "Oh it was nothing sir I assure you. They're still masquerading as Marines. I've let them move around freely but they are being watched at every moment whether they know it or not. My men and I will spring the trap once we dock. We shall separate them and then take them down. Divide and conquer as they say." 

*"Do what you wish with the others Captain, however make sure that no undue harm comes to the Fleet Admiral's niece." *

Blugmeister almost laughed. Undue harm certainly gave him a lot of leeway. "Yes of course sir."


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 5, 2010)

*On the stolen Marine Vessel with Andrei Smirnov*

Andrei scanned the marine ship in the dawn, the sun was just peeking over the horizon and it wasn't very bright yet he moved carefully through the debris trying not to make a sound the others in the squad did the same, he heard a whistling sound again and knew he had to move.

"Take cover!!!!" he shouted

He was in front of the other men so he knew that he would be targeted but he'd have to wait for the last moment to move or else they would just target some one else. 

"Bone Whip" he whispered and soft supple bone grew from his palm and began to coil on the ground at his feet 

Just as the whistling stopped he moved as fast as he could. He whipped his hands upwards the white cords wrapping aruond the rigging. He yanked on them and he pulled himself out of the way just in time to see the deck where he stood seconds before sliced to pieces by a seemingly invisible attack. He knew it was actually blades made of wind. He didn't really know which one to expect next but he was ready for any of them. Suddenly he heard a loud squelch and swung out of the way but he wasn't their target it was where his whips were tied to the rigging.

"Shit"

A bright beam of sparks flew towards him illuminating the dawn with it's bright blue light. He released the whips and dropped back to the deck dropping to his knees.

"These guys are good at working together" Andrei thought
"Leiken is the AoE, Kurokurasu is to immobilize the target and Aihato as a OHK"
"I figured out the timing though" Andrei said with a smile
"*THE WEAPONS TAKE ABOUT 45 SECONDS TO RECHARGE!!!!!!*" Andrei shouted
"That's good to know" a familiar voice said

Andrei turned to McLeod he didn't even sense her presence, he noticed the men getting on one of he spheres and looked at her. She shook her head and smiled

"The enemy is only three" she said putting her hand up with three fingers raised
"You and I should be more than enough for them" she said with a smile

As soon as she said that the black orb shot off toward the ship that was following. 

"Lets get busy Master Chief Smirnov" McLeod said

Smirnov nodded as he walked up to stand a little behind her there was the whistling again and Linda waved her hands in front of her several balls appeared flying about all over the vessel getting big enough for a man to stand on. She jumped onto one of the balls and stood awaiting the attack, Andrei didn't know what to do the now familiar noise of the weapons firing filled the air this time it was the sparks first. Andrei watched closely at the trajectory of the beam. 

"Keep them busy" Andrei shouted 

He made his bones lighter and dashed off to the source of the beam he got there just in time to see the silhouette of a person running around a corner he heard the squelch followed by the whistling then destruction of another portion of the ship. He knew Linda was fine though so he followed his target and as he rounded a corner he found a hole in the deck he reached over his shoulder and pulled a pair of bone swords free that had grown out of his back seconds before. He crept silently toward the shadow that seemed to be adjusting something on it's wrists, the person didn't seem to notice he was there. He rested the blade of one of his swords on the person's neck

"Don't move or you will die" Andrei said

The person raised hands into the air and began to turn there was a swift movement and a head toppled to the ground blood flying everywhere

"I told you not to move" Andrei said as he wiped blood from his face 

He moved back toward the hole and looked up to see one of the pirates suspended in the air his hands and feet enveloped in black balls. Andrei scanned the boat for the last one but he was no where to be found. Suddenly the whistling filled the air and he spun to see where the last one was standing on one of the masts. He threw the swords in his hand forcing the pirate to release the ropes that held him in place and move. He made his bones heavier and began to run toward the mast and made his bones lighter and leaped into the air getting more height and distance than he would normally as he sailed through the air the pirate turned his attention toward him. The man lifted both hands and the whistling began again Andrei raised his both hands too and the tips of sharpened bone shot out of Andrei's palms

"*BONE SPEARS!!!!!!!!!!*" 

The bone spears flew true but they seemed to get destroyed just before their hit their target. The myraid of wind blades flew toward Andrei

"This is it" Andrei thought
"I was a little too reckless"

Suddenly something soft hit him from the back knocking him out of the way, he recovered shooting bone spears that struck the main mast embedding themselves deeply. He made them soft and fell toward the mast, he grew some bone claws from the bottle of his feet and as he slammed into the mast he stood up and began to run up the mast to where the pirate was holding on.

"I have about 30 seconds" he said to himself

The man saw him coming and moved but Andrei was moving faster than he could, he released the ropes and dropped to the deck and Andrei flipped backward off the mast and made his bones the heaviest he could and spun he fell fast and crashed into the man mid air

"You caused me a lot of trouble" Andrei said

Andrei wrapped his hands around the man and twisted in the air

"*Bone Defense*" Andrei said just as they crashed into the deck

The mas was crushed but Andrei was unhurt he got up and dusted himself off, there was blood all over his uniform but that wasn't anything new to him. He looked up through the hole he'd just made it seemed that had crashed through three floors. He picked up the body and jumped up through the holes and threw the dead pirate unceremoniously on the deck near Linda.

"Go stop the vessel" she said in an easy tone as she looked at the battered and broken body of the pirate
"You better pray to Oda you didn't damage the weapon when you crashed through the deck" she said sternly
"If the weapon got damaged from only that, they aren't fit to be used in battle" Andrei said with a smile his white eyes glinting in the morning sun light


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 5, 2010)

*Atlas Pirates*

It has been a few days since the crew has left the island where they were attacked by the marines. Many of them are heavily injured by Drake is still in critical condition...However, "I think we should head that way!" he shouts, standing at the head of the ship.

"Will you get back to the medical bay!" Clemens barks at him, "Why should I! I need to command my crew! How am I supposed to do it from all the way down there!"

"Why? How about because you've already bleeding through your bandages!" the heavily bandaged, shirtless Drake begins to spew blood from several parts of his body.

"Well..." he says, beginning to feel a bit woozy. He suddenly falls from the head of the ship and onto the deck, "Hey...How did the ship get so messed up..." he says, examining it from his new view. There are several holes in the deck as well as the sides.

"Well, it partially got messed up from that guy I was fighting," Van admits sheepishly, *"Actually, most of this happened from when you and Mirror Girl invaded a while ago."*

Drake begins to think back of visions of him blasting Rufio's old crew and damaging large portions of the ship at the same time, "Nah...That couldn't have been it..." he suddenly loses consciousness.

"How convenient," Clemens says, noting how his body gave out just as he was forced to realize his foolishness, "But we really need to find him a doctor, my bandaging skills won't cut it anymore, especially when he won't stand still..." she says, glaring at him.

She grabs hold of him and looks into the distance, "I can reach that island with my mirrors. You two dock the ship and we'll meet up later," she forms a mirror and steps through, Kong leaping in after her.

Another mirror forms at the docks where many large shipwright are hard at work. Drake quickly snaps back into consciousness, "Oi...Shipwrights...T-they can fix the ship that you messed up Red..."  he says weakly. 

She drops Drakes heavy body onto Kong who quickly transforms into a cart and catches him, "Sorry, didn't want any blood on me..." she says, giving him a death stare as she begins to wheel his body into town.

Within the town stands a large building with a red cross painted on it. The doors bust open and a long haired man in a white doctor's coat is thrown out of the doors, "Hey, hey, calm down..." he says in a very calm voice.

"Like we'd hire a doctor that spends half his time down at the docks with those barbarians, fixing ships!" one of the many doctors that stand inside shouts, followed by a mass of laughter.

"Guess I'd better head back to my own little practice," he says with a shrug. He soon arrives at a dusty old shack of a building with a red cross of its own. Cobwebs fill the inside, there is one cot and several medical tools that fill the wall. He takes a seat in his wheelie chair and leans back, "Because of that hammer wielding fool my genius will never help others..." he stares up at the ceiling and just sighs to himself.

*With The Great Red Monkey...*

A young red haired man in a red dress shirt, black dress pants, and a white jacket and tie stands on a small boat, cutting through- "NO!" he shouts, "You're doing it wrong..."

He takes a deep breath and stands at the head of his ship, arms crossed, "A well dressed man with hair of fire, his two mighty blades strapped to his back, ready to take the world by storm! This man...This all mighty man...IS THE GREAT RED MONKEY!"

In all of his glory filled banter he lost track of where his ship was and it crashed into the side of the island. He goes flying forward and lands on the island, "Seems I've made it to an island!"

He hears a loud crash in the distance, he breathes in the air and grins, "A fight!" he draws one of his blades and rushes forward, "Time for The Great Red Monkey to make his debut!"


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 5, 2010)

The Pirate Prince Vs The Black Coat

  The two were on Jason?s ship, each looking the other down. ?So, it?s come to this then has it?? Jason smirked. ?Shut up. You challenged me, now be a man and accept it.? Joseph slammed his right fist into his open palm. ?Very well; but remember you have no devils fruit and I do. The odds are greatly in my favor.?  With that Joseph charged carelessly. ?The odds?.? Joseph leaped into the air. ?DON?T MATTER!? With a strong thrust of his arm he aims to knock the bastard black coat through the ship. However, Jason dodges and Joseph merely punches a hole in the deck.

?Huh? What the hell is that?? Joseph noticed something as he digs his hand out of the deck. ?No..? Jason grit his teeth and charged forward, swinging his leg back and kicking Joseph into the side railing. ?Urgh?? Joseph got to his knees and held his stomach with one hand. ?Damn it? the hell was that?.? He was bleeding from the kick? Bleeding as if he had been cut?. ?So, that?s your power huh?? Joseph smirked. ?You can cut whatever you touch? interesting.? 

  Jason brushed off his shoulders. ?Yes, now do you give?? Joseph merely smirked in return. ?I would never give so easily.? He spoke with genuine confidence in his abilities? confidence in something he had seen hidden under the floorboards.  ?How bout we kick it up a notch!??  Throwing his hand back Joseph drew a pistol from his back pocket, firing a single shot into Jason's shoulder.  



"Nnngh!" Jason calls out in pain and grips his right shoulder with his left hand. "You bastard!" Joseph closes the distance and delivers a power punch to Jason's jaw, then a strike to his fresh would, knocking the enemy captain to the ground. "You...." Before Jason could finish, Joseph raised his leg and stamped down hard. His foot was positioned just above the hole he made before. 



"Tell me, what's in here?" He asks, stomping down again, bits of the deck rattle and thud as they hit the floor below. "Nothing of importance!" Jason placed his hand on the deck and leaped into the air. "NOW SUFFER FOR YOUR ACTIONS!" His leg spun through the air, Joseph rolled back to avoid it and watched as the hole became even larger from Jason's slashing kick. "Then why do you protect it so!" Joseph's leg swept through the air and sent Jason to the ground. "I think i'll help my self!" With that, Joseph leaped to the floor below. "NO YOU BASTARD! DON'T YOU DARE TOUCH MY TREASRUE!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2010)

*The South Blue/Atlas Pirates*
Clemens carted the unconscious Drake into town. It was a miracle that Drake had made it this long with the seriousness of his injuries. He needed a doctor now. Clemens noticed a group of shipwrights heading back to the shipyards. They were big burly fellows with tattoos who carried around giant hammers and hacksaws over their shoulders. She headed towards them and waved with a sense of urgency. 

"Hi, excuse me but could you tell me where the town doc-"

One of the shipwrights suddenly whistled, rudely cutting her off. He looked her up and down with a wolf like grin until his gaze came to a stop upon her chest. "Goddamn girl where you been all my life?" Clemens shot him daggers with her eyes and reflexively balled up her right fist. The shipwright gestured towards the bloodied Drake. "What you hanging around with a busted up loser like that for? A jewel like you should be with a real man." 

Clemens fake laughed at the shipwright. "Yeah you're right. I need a real man in my life. You let me know when you find one and send him my way small fry." The other Shipwrights guffawed loudly, while their comrade became red faced with embarrassment. Clemens rolled her eyes. She quickly turned around the cart and headed off. These idiots weren't worth the hassle right now. The red faced shipwright however felt otherwise. He grabbed her left arm and clamped down tightly. 

"We're not done yet honeybun," he sneered. 

Clemens slowly turned around to face him, her green eyes flaring like intense lanterns. Kong, who was currently transformed into the cart which was carrying Drake, emitted a low threatening growl, as if warning, _'Don't mess with my lady.'_ The shipwright did a stunned double take and his companions took a tentative step backwards. Clemens then spoke very calmly: "No I think we are done...*honeybun*."

_Ten minutes later..._
Clemens sighed with relief as she spotted the red cross sign up ahead. Those shipwrights had been much more cooperative after they realized just who they were dealing with. She stopped for a moment and stared doubtfully as she reached the building. It was more of a dilapidated old shack then a building really. Certainly not the kind of place one would picture a doctor operating out of. Clemens shrugged however as she looked at Drake. He was still out of it. 

"It'll have to do," she muttered, before heading towards the old cracked door. Clemens knocked before entering. The inside looked even worse then the outside. Just a ruddy cot and some medical tools on a counter by the wall. A young man about her age was sitting in a chair over in the corner. 

"My friend has lost a lot of blood. Can you please help him?" she asked. 

_2 years ago...
Clemens looked at the strange heart shaped devil fruit that sat within a reinforced glass chamber in Hawthorne's lab. The fruit had a reddish pink hue with black swirling patterns running all over it. "What kind is it?" she asked. Ensign Hawthorne shook his head and shrugged. "I have scoured the various devil fruit catalog's and could not find a match for it. Further analysis on my part has also yielded no results. I am certain that this is a new as yet undiscovered devil fruit."  He smiled giddily as he stooped down to eye the devil fruit. "Is it not exciting?" 

"Oh it's something alright..."  Clemens muttered. She looked uncertainly at him, and then pointed at the fruit. "So you want me to eat this fruit to find out what it does? This is your wonderful idea to make me stronger?" 

"Well you did say that you were willing to do whatever it took." 

"Does Commander Garrick know about this?" 

"Why, so he can turn it over to those amateurs in the Mariejois science division, and let them take credit for this discovery?"  Hawthorne scoffed. "I think not."

Clemens thought it over. She was already undergoing basic soru training. If she consumed a devil fruit it might give her a fantastic boost of power. Then again it might give her some absolutely rubbish power, like breathing underwater. Not to mention that she would lose the ability to swim, an activity she dearly enjoyed. 

Is it worth the price? 

"Alright, I'll do it," Clemens said resolutely. _


----------



## Pyro (Dec 7, 2010)

*Gatrom, and The Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom was walking around the new marine vessel that he found himself and the rest of the Phoenix Pirates riding. He had to hand it to Rose, she sure had guts. Hijacking a marine ship, and then masquerading as marines in order to infiltrate a marine base and steal an even larger ship, it was the sort of idea that no one but the strongest, (and foolhardy), pirates would attempt. But, it seemed that at the moment, there was no other option, and so Gatrom vowed to be prepared, should anything go wrong.

As Gatrom made his way along the lower decks of the ship, he spotted the man that had let them on board originally, the Captain of the ship. He was speaking to a tall short haired, blonde woman in a whisper, but when he saw Gatrom approach, he stopped, the woman saluted, and the captain turned on his heel and quickly walked away.

The woman, then seemingly noticing Gatrom for the first time, walked over to him with a smile on her face. 

?Hello, you must be the one of the new recruits that we took on board. My name is Lt. Serena Butler. It would be my pleasure to show you around the ship Lt. Commander.? The woman said with a salute.

For the first time, Gatrom looked down at the bars and stripes on his marine coat. From what he remembered, it seems the person he was impersonating was a Lt. Commander, and ranked higher than this woman. ?Oh there is no need for formalities. I always prefer to speak with my fellow marines in a relaxed fashion as it is not only more efficient but enjoyable as well. Especially those that look promising.? Gatrom responded with an emphasis on the last phrase. Gatrom figured that if he began flirting with this officer, then her mind might be more preoccupied with such thoughts and there would be less suspicion of their actual claims of being marines.

?Oh I see.? Serena said still feigning her large smile and girlish demeanor. ?Well if you would follow me, I will show you to where you will be staying.?  Serena added. However, inside, she was burning with fury for she had been told by the captain what these people actually were. She refused to even refer to them as people for no person with a soul could perform what these people do on a regular basis.

Serena led Gatrom through a few hallways finally stopping at a large set of doors. 

?This is the kitchen, it also serves as the mess hall as the ship is not large enough to house one itself. Feel free to look around, I will be checking the process of the chefs for tonight?s meal.? Serena said as she walked over to the stove area.

Gatrom walked over to the pantry, almost surprised that it still even had food stocked inside. With Rose on board, the fact that there was still anything edible in sight was a miracle. 

However, Gatrom?s mind was on other matters. While training with his brother and his father, Gatrom learned to read people?s movement to predict what they were going to do in battle. An involuntary twitch here, a change in posture. Such things were easy enough to pick up on with a little bit of practice, and all of Gatrom?s training had pointed him to one conclusion. 

?She?s lying.? He muttered to himself. Gatrom didn?t know exactly what she was lying about, and he could tell that she was actually quite good at it. However, there was one tell that she was not able to completely cover up. She smiled, and flirted, and acted both aloof and playful, but she was unable to hide the look of pain in her eyes that Gatrom saw every single time she spoke to him.

_?Hmm, time for a test.?_ Gatrom thought. As he looked over at the counter next to him, he saw a kitchen knife sticking out of the cutting board. Quickly and in one fluid motion, Gatrom slammed his elbow into the handle of the knife sending it flying at high speed across the room straight towards Serena. 

*?Oh shit! Heads up!?* Gatrom yelled as the knife approached the marine. However, before the blade could make contact, Serena had already preformed a handstand and shot her foot out, intercepting the knife. As the knife made contact with her foot, a loud metal clang could be heard and the knife fell to the floor. As Gatrom looked over, he could see that the actual blade of the knife was dented from the impact.

?My apologies Lt. Gary-Sempai, I forgot to warn you how dangerous of a place this ship can be.? Serena said with yet another smile on her face. However, this time, her eyes did not show the sadness they had before, instead it was just hate.

And both Gatrom and Serena thought the exact same thing at the exact same time.

_?They know.? _

?Oh my, I am horribly sorry Lt. I?m afraid I have always been extremely clumsy ever since I was a small child. I am grateful for you amazing skill to ensure that no one was injured. And please, do not refer to me as Sempai, you are obviously not only older, but more experienced than me as well.? Gatrom said while bowing and faking astonishment and respect. 

?Oh you honor me with your praise. Now if you would please follow me, I believe that the ship has docked. Why don?t we continue this tour in a more? spacious, area?? 

?I wholeheartedly agree.? Gatrom answered following the female marine.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent had learned to ignore Elaine when she talked, most of the time. But the word "food" blasted through his carefully arranged barriers, his eyes nearly glowing with focused hunger and annoyance. "There has to be food here!" Kent roared, his body flickering with red light. "I'm going to get some! And then I'm going to get a really fucking big padlock in case Bros gets the munchies again!!!!" He clenched his hands into fists, the light around his body body growing and solidifying, and the people around him backed off, eyes widening. "JIPPY! KIPPO!" Kent shouted. "WHATEVER THE FUCK YOUR NAMES ARE! GIIIIIIIIIIVE! MEEEEEEEEEEEE! FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"
> 
> ...



*Bros and Kent vs Jippo and Kippy*

The cloud of smoke created by the explosion of the firework quickly cleared revealing Bros standing with his pipe in hand. 

?Hohoho, look who decided to come crawling back. I was just telling Kippy here how glad I was that you were gone, and how you were lucky you left before you became our? volunteer.? Jippo said with a laugh.

?I don?t really know what your talking about? but uh? we?re kinda hungry. You guys got any food?? Bros asked.

?YOU?RE ALWAYS HUNGRY!? Kippy raged and charged at Bros with his large scimitar. However before he could reach his target, Kent had intervened blocking the strike with his fist. As Bros looked, he could see a red energy coating Kent?s fist and glove, which allowed him to block the blade.

?What he hell did you do to these guys Bros? They really seem to hate your guts.? 

?Dude, I didn?t do shit. These guys are just straight fucked up. But, don?t think they?re slouches, they?ve beat the shit out of me more times than I can count.?

?Well they have yet to face Kent The Red!? 

However, the conversation between the captain and his crew member was cut short as a second missile shot out of Jippo?s launcher straight for the two. Neither pirate moved as the missile exploded. 

When the smoke cleared once again, the twins saw that the missile had actually landed and exploded inside Bros? pipe. They then saw Bros calmly lift the pipe to his mouth and take a large inhale., and then exhaling a small cloud of  dark black smoke. 

?Blah, that shit tastes like sulfur.? Bros said in disgust. He then turned the bowl of the pipe over, dumping out its contents and looked at Kent.

?I?m not the best at winning a straight up fight. So of you don?t mind, I think I?m gonna change the field into something a little more suitable for my style.  Follow my lead.?

Bros then took a humongous breath as he placed his pipe to his lips. As he exhaled, a large, thick, cloud of smoke escaped from his mouth, covering the entire battlefield. Everyone on the stage could only see a couple feet in front of their face, and unlike the previous clouds, this one was not dissipating.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2010)

_*East Blue/The Phoenix Pirates...*_
As the _Manticore_ docked, Captain Blugmeister pressed a button on the side of his wrist mounted den den mushi. The signal sent by the snail was immediately received by four other Marine officers, the best in his squad. Blugmeister himself found Rose in the cafeteria sitting before a plate piled high with spaghetti and meatballs. Blugmeister grimaced slightly as red tomato sauce flew everywhere and the girl slurped up giant mouthfuls of noodles into her mouth. She noticed Blugmeister and smiled at him. 

"Want some?" she asked, but with her mouth full of pasta it came out like, _"wan shum?"_

Blugmeister suppressed an inward shudder of disgust. "Uh no perhaps later. Will you please come with me to my office in the tower Commander?" he asked with an innocent smile. Rose shrugged and wiped her mouth with the sleeve of her coat, smearing the pristine white cloth with red tomato sauce. As Rose stood up she stuffed several loaves of garlic bread into her coat pockets. "Sure, lead the say sir!" she exclaimed brightly. Blugmeister almost laughed, this girl had no idea just what was waiting for her. 

_With Gatrom..._
Serena gave Gatrom a tour of the training facilities, leading him past several giant rooms filled with dozens of sparing Marines. Each Marine bowed before Serena as she passed them by, referring to her as "Sensei Steel Leg." 

"I'm the head martial arts instructor here..." Serena commented casually as she lead Gatrom to a large spacious room that was strangely empty. Giant weights and exercise equipment of all kinds lined the walls and training mats covered most of the floor. The walls were heavily reinforced with sheet metal. Gatrom couldn't help but notice the many foot sized dents pock marking the metal walls. "And this is where I do my personal training," Serena said. 

It was then that she noticed the tiny red blinking light on the baby den den mushi strapped to her wrist. Serena smiled. It was finally time. She was starting to grow impatient with this game. She slowly turned around to face Gatrom and reached into her coat pocket, producing a cigarette and lighter. "I know what you really are, so let's stop playing around...*Pirate*," she said calmly, before lighting the cigarette and taking a long drag from it. 

She looked at Gatrom through eyes of cold hatred. With a casual shrug the white marine coat flew off her shoulders and landed across the floor. "Evil monsters like you took something dear from me. I can't get back what I lost, but I can certainly spend the rest of my days making you bastards pay."  Serena declared, before suddenly launching herself towards Gatrom and thrusting a powerful kick towards his face.

_With Syrei..._
Syrei aka Lt. Zolo was lead by several marine grunts to the dojo reserved exclusively for the swordsmen of the base. They explained to Syrei that the chief swordmaster of the base was excited to meet a fellow swordsman. Eventually they reached an ornate and majestic looking rock garden located behind the dojo. A powerful sense of peace and tranquility seemed to pervade the garden. 

The grunts lead Syrei towards the dojo that overlooked the garden. In the center of the dojo a Marine knelt before a low table, calmly serving himself a cup of tea. He wore a well tailored pinstripe suit and a matching fedora over his head. The golden handles of two katana peeked out from within his white marine coat. He nodded towards the grunts who flanked Syrei and they quickly left the dojo without a word. 

"I am Lt. Bogart," the well dressed Marine told Syrei with a smile, his words exuding a powerful sense of calm. "Surely you must know why you're here my friend. You seem like a cunning fellow after all. " Bogart offered a cup towards Syrei. "Would you like some tea before we duel?" he asked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 7, 2010)

InfIchi said:


> The Pirate Prince Vs The Black Coat
> 
> The two were on Jasons ship, each looking the other down. So, its come to this then has it? Jason smirked. Shut up. You challenged me, now be a man and accept it. Joseph slammed his right fist into his open palm. Very well; but remember you have no devils fruit and I do. The odds are greatly in my favor.  With that Joseph charged carelessly. The odds. Joseph leaped into the air. DONT MATTER! With a strong thrust of his arm he aims to knock the bastard black coat through the ship. However, Jason dodges and Joseph merely punches a hole in the deck.
> 
> ...



"Treasure..." a voice said from the near distance, "Any treasure around here will be graciously delivered to The Great Red Monkey!"

James stands at the top of a hill, arms crossed and a cocky look in his eyes. After a mighty leap he lands before the two Pirate Captains, "So...What exactly is this treasure?" he says, looking around, shifty eyed.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *The South Blue/Atlas Pirates*
> 
> 
> _Ten minutes later..._
> ...



The man in the lab coat, presumably the doctor as he was the only one in the room, turns around from his chair. He has long black hair and judging from his eyes he appears to have not slept in days, though he hardly seems phased by it. 

"Place him on the bed," he says in a very calm voice. Clemens rolls the cart over towards the bed and Kong transforms into a spring that propels Drake onto the bed, "Gently..."

The monkey simply shrugs after transforming back into its original form. The doctor observes the pirate for a few moments before grabbing several tools and beginning to go to work.

"Nice attempt with the bandage job but it will take a bit more than that to save this man..." with a quick flash of his hands he begins removing debris that is lodged inside of Drake. He then begins to apply stitching to the major wounds with expert care.

He reapplies bandages over the wounds and then draws a rather large needle. Drake slowly wakes up, "Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! That thing's huge!" he begins to crawl off of the bed, the doctor simply continues his solemn stare. 

"I don't do needles pal! Nope! No wa-!" but with unmatchable speed he stabs Drake in the arm before he can react, "Gah! Get this thing out of me!" he howls as he removes the needle.

Drake stands up, "Wow, I feel a lot better," the doctor nods as he puts his tools away, "Yes, that was a self made serum that should deal with the pain easily."

Clemens stares in shock, "T-that was incredible. You fixed him up in under 10 minutes! Who exactly are you?" she questions, this man must be a well known doctor. But what is he doing in a little shed of a building like this?

"Dr. Henry Jekyll," he takes a seat back in his chair, "And how exactly did you receive those wounds? More importantly, how are you still alive after receiving those wounds...?"

Drake stretches out, "Oh, I got in a fight with some marine chick. Name's Atlas D. Drake, Captain of the Atlas Pirates. I'm sure you've heard of me," he says with confidence.

"Afraid not...Though word of pirates doesn't really pass through this island...Not like I'd hear it if it did..." he begins to ponder, there's no way a normal human could handle those kind of wounds for as long as his body indicated...It just didn't make sense.

"Pirates you said? You're lucky you're keeping a low profile...The people of this island don't take kindly to them after the invasion we undertook several years ago," Clemens eyes grow wide as she remembers that they are missing two members of their crew...

*At the Docks...*

Van and Rufio dock the ship, the Atlas Pirate jolly roger waving in the wind. Rufio steps forward, surrounded by several shipwrights, *"Excuse me gentlemen..."* he says, eying the large men, *"Mind patching up our ship? There's no way it will sail in this condition and we really have to get going,"* he avoids insulting the large buffoons, after all, flattery will get you everywhere, *"I'm sure it will be an easy task for strong, skilled men such as yourselves."*

The men look up at the flag, "You're pirates...We ain't too fond of pirates round' here..." Rufio and Van look at each other, *"Crap..."* 

*Back At the Doctors...*

"We need to get back to the others," Clemens begins forming a mirror, "I should be able to get us pretty close."

Henry eyes the mirror, "Interesting..." but then turns towards Atlas, _"But this man's body...Much more interesting,"_  he steps forward, "I will be joining you. If he gains any new injuries I will need to study them."

"You mean heal them?"

"I suppose I could do that as well..." Henry grits his teeth a bit, _"But why did it have to be the shipyard...Oh well, I'm sure he'll behave..."_

*Deeper within the Town*

Bells ring wildly through the streets. One of the shipwrights dashes through the town shouting, "Pirates! We are being invaded again! EVERYONE! TO ARMS!"

The doctors at the main hospital all grab hold of scalpels and needles and head out the door. The rest of the town take up weapons of their own...But within the building in the center of the island a group of men hidden by shadows prepare themselves. 

"We knew this day would come...It's time for the City Council to defend our town!" an elderly man shouts with vigor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 7, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/With Amelia*
Amelia walked towards a large government building within the center of Marineford plaza. Black suited men and women wordlessly passed through the large double doors of the building. Amelia knew that most of them were Cipher Pol agents. Lower to mid level of course. The infamous assassination squad of CP9 was said to be stationed at Enies Lobby. Amelia entered and was immediately approached by two black suited agents. Even though they were in Marineford, this building was technically considered Cipher Pol territory. 

The agent spoke in a clipped and businesslike voice. "Do you have an appointment?" He took note of her rank. "Petty Officer." 

Amelia nodded and showed them her papers. "I have an appointment with the Rokushiki training coordinator," she replied. It was common knowledge that Cipher Pol was famed for their use of Rokushiki, however Marines also cross trained in the art as well. The agent looked over her papers and directed her towards an elevator. Amelia rode it down to the lowest level and exited into a small office room filled with dusty file cabinets. An impossibly old looking man in a wrinkled black suit sat before a desk, his face slumped downward and unmoving. At first Amelia thought with horror that he was dead but when she heard the snores she relaxed.  "Excuse me." The old man slowly lifted his head up and stared at her with a glassy eyed expression. "Yes?" 

"I made an appointment. I'm here to be measured." 

"Sure, sure," the old man replied with a chuckle. He waved Amelia towards him. "Come closer girl and give me your hands." Amelia walked up to the desk and he clasped her hands with surprising strength. She felt slight stinging pain in her hands as if someone was pricking her skin with tiny pins. The old man closed his eyes and seemed to go into a trance like state, mumbling numbers under his breath. Suddenly his eyes popped open and he smiled. "99!" he exclaimed. 

"Is that good?" Amelia asked uncertainly. 

The old man shrugged. "Depends. An average marine grunt has a douriki of 10. However the weakest CP9 agent has a douriki of 600. So it means you're strong...but not *that* strong. Of course this doesn't take into account things like devil fruits and such." The old man winked at Amelia and patted his chest with a sense of pride. "When I was in my prime I used to have a douriki of over 5000."

"Really?" 

"That was a long time ago. Nowadays I'm just an old fossil," the old man said wistfully. "So anyway what are you going for? Just one technique or multiple?" Amelia grinned playfully at him. She already knew what she was aiming for. "The whole nine yards." 

The old man laughed. "Oh ambitious aren't we!" He grabbed a pen and pad and began jotting down a list. "Here's the training protocol for someone starting at your level. You can get further reference material and advice from the trainers." He handed Amelia the paper and her eyes bugged out when she read, _1,500 push ups every morning and night_. The list got progressively worse from there.    

"Good Luck!" the old man declared, before nodding off into sleep again.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 7, 2010)

*Serena vs Gatrom: Part 1*



> Serena looked at Gatrom through eyes of cold hatred. With a casual shrug the white marine coat flew off her shoulders and landed across the floor. "Evil monsters like you took something dear from me. I can't get back what I lost, but I can certainly spend the rest of my days making you bastards pay."  Serena declared, before suddenly launching herself towards Gatrom and thrusting a powerful kick towards his face.



Gatrom was ready for the kick as it came to him, and thanks to the information he had already gathered about the marine's abilities, he knew not to underestimate her.

And so, Gatrom sidestepped the one-directional kick and grabbed on to Serena's leg as she began to pass by. Using a combination of her own momentum and the leverage he gained from his position, Gatrom swung Serena 180% so that her back would slam into the wall behind him as she passed by. But, before Serena made contact, she immediately maneuvered her other leg around so that it was what impacted against the wall.

_"Heh, fine. Go ahead and break your leg. You aimed for a powerful kick, but if that kick were to slam up against a steel wall, it would be just enough impact to fracture the leg."_ Gatrom thought to himself.

However, to his surprise Serena simply cushioned the fall by bending her knees and then bounding off the wall she came flying towards Gatrom. Leaving yet another dent in the metal wall, the female marine gave her battle cry as she attacked Gatrom.

"BONECRUSHER!" Serena screamed as she kicked forward with her foot.

Gatrom was caught off guard by this attack. He could see it coming, he could see the way that Serena's muscles moved and he could predict how she was going to attack. However, his body simply was not fast enough to dodge the strike, he knew that for a fact.

And so, Serena's kick landed sending Gatrom flying backwards until he hit the ground and rolled to his feet. As he began to stand, he gripped his left arm with his right as beads of sweat dripped down his face.

"That... ugh... wasn't very ladylike. Dontcha think? I might just have to retract all of those advances I was making on you earlier." Gatrom said trying to smirk, even though it was obvious he was fighting through the pain. 

"I see. The proximity of the attack was too close for you to dodge completely, so instead you moved all your vital organs and bones out of the way to avoid a grievous wound. Hm, I actually prefer it that way. Now, I can watch you die slowly. Just as your kind did to my beloved brother!" Serena yelled as she once again began her attack.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral / Green cloak pirates*

After the incident he left the amusement park, to think that this island was going to be full of bounty hunters, though he shouldn´t worry about his nakamas, they all were strong and can defend themselves...or at least that´s what he thinks. Wandering around the town trying to not get attention from the other bounty hunters and trying to hide the fact that he already knows that they all are behind him and the Green cloaks. If they want a total fight with the green cloaks they should be prepared because no one will in the crew will hold back.

After some minutes walking he entered a restaurant and ordered some meat, it would be a mess if he fights with an empty stomach"Okay the let´s eat!"he said and started to eat his food, outside the man who was following him since the beginning was talking again*"yes sir. he is guard down, we will capture him now"*he said. After finishing his food, something felt wrong, he was feeling kinda dizzy, then he realized it, if this was an island full of hunters all of them should know that he was there by now so..."The food...Fuck!"he said and fell asleep.

Instantly the man entered the restaurant and took Ral´s body*"This will be a present for the boss"* he said and left carrying Ral on his shoulder.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 8, 2010)

*With Ursla...*
Ursla was currently being toured around the Marine base in company of Ensign Matilda. He...er, she, was extrememly tall for a woman, towering at a terrifying height of six foot five. The only other female Marine known to be taller than that is Admiral Aihato. The newkama wore a skin-tight pink woman's suit with blonde hair and flase nails. Upon his/her face was heavy makeup with five o'clock shadow. Matilda also sported a flowing, blonde wig.

Ursla grimaced at the sight of Matilda. She wore a white sailor get-up with a short skirt that rose slightly above her thighs and high heels an The masseuse was a moment away from vomiting in her, but reframed from doing so because she hated that feeling. In Ursla's opinion, Matilda's appearance was repulsive, to say in the least. 

The tall newkama looked down at Ursla and raised a brow, "I LOVE your name, darling!" Matilda said flipping her hair. She didn't sound to sincere with the comment.

"I know. I love your...hair. Shaving must be a nightmare." Ursla rebutted with a forced smile

Matilda was no fool, she caught on to her tone of voice and frowned at Ursla. "How lovely..." Matilda commented with sarcasm.

Matilda was taking Ursla around to where the docks were. Ursla, or Sporty Spice, was known to be a helmswoman and if she was to be docked here she'd need to know the ships like the back of her hand.

Matilda led Ursla onto the biggest galleon Marine Base G12 possessed. The deck was incredibly spacious with many Marine soldiers congregated on it. The newkama winked at the Marines with her over-exaggerated eyelashes and all of them cleared the deck without a word. Ursla took note of this as they walked around the deck. She kept Matilda within her peripheral vision to ensure no funny business was at play.

"You may want to acquaint yourself with this ship. It's the BIGGEST one here! Isn't it pretty?! Like me?!" Matilda said narrowing her eyes at Ursla. The den den mushi on her wrist was blinking a bright red. 

"This ship is hideous." Ursla commented as she examined her finely done nails.

"SO, you're calling ME ugly as well, PIRATE?! Oh yes, we know about you and your little darling friends. I've especially heard about you, Ursla "The Demonic Masseuse". Matilda said pointing her finger at Ursla. "Demonic, HA, it fits that repulsive face of yours!"

"Is that what they're calling me now? I believe yours is the "Terror Maiden" is it? Is that the new name for confused ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?" Ursla said, placing her hand on her hips.

Matilda's face became red with anger. Her eyes flared and her fist were clenched. "WHO'RE YOU CALLING A CONFUSED ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), YOU HARLOT?!" 

Ursla froze for a moment. Her eyes became wide and filled with anger. 

"You oversized, harajuka, hairy, pathetic DRAG QUEEN!!"
"You ugly, skinny, poorly dressed, dirty, rotten BITCH!!!"

Both of the divas charged at each other with full speed. Matilda spun around in the fashion of a ballerina and lunged at Ursla with her spiked slippers. 

Ursla cart-wheeled towards Matilda with amazing speed and at the last second extended her leg which had a faint sparkling, blue mist around it.

*"Bombardier Arabesque!"*
*"Realiza??o encantadora!"*​
Ursla's flawless, beautiful leg met Matilda's hairy, rough leg with great force. The battle of the divas has commenced.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 8, 2010)

The Green Cloak Pirates-

Rex shakes his head,he opens his eyes but everything is blurred. A faint ringing in his ear tells him someone is trying to speak to him... But who? He turns to the left, there is a faint outline of someone... or something. The outline slowly begins to become a shape, blurring less and less with each passing second. 

"REX!" The voice, he could hear it now, though only faintly. "Kami....?" Rex asks. "No you idiot!" BLAM! Something hard hits the side of Rex's face. "Urgh... you bastard! What the hell was that for!?" Rex shouts back, but now his sight is back to normal. "Alex? The hell are you doing here?" He asks. "Take a good look around you idiot!" Alex shouts, Rex notices that Alex's hands are above his hand... "Chains...?" Yes, thick chains kept Alex standing... And himself as well... and... "Oh look, those other guys..." Rex turns to see Kris, Tiger and that one guy... "Chunny...? Choonhey...?" Rex shrugged, he wasn't too concerned with it. 

"The hell happened?" Rex asks. "We got captured, the entire island is filled with bounty hunters. It seems the boss of this town has requested we be brought to him." Rex nods. "So, what is it he wants done with us?" As Rex asks his question,the room suddenly fills with a blinding light. "IT'S A GOOD THING YOU ASKED!" The voice echoes through their chamber. Standing in a newly opened doorway is a muscular man, his blond hair is greased back his body covered in leather and straps."What do you want?" Rex asks. "What do i want? You would ask that before i introduce myself." 

Rex rolls his eyes. "Fine, I'm Rex, a pirate, pleasure to meet you! What's your name?" The blond man smirks then THWAM! He socks Rex stomach hard as he can. "I' don't care much for jokes pirate scum!" He turns to a few nameless henchmen behind him. "Wake up the others!" The man orders. "Yes sir!" The henchmen run and throw buckets of water on the other Green Cloaks. 

"The names Viktor, I'm in charge of this sector." 

Viktor Vallance
Bounty Hunter/Mayor
Ex-Marine.

Viktor takes out a cigar and begins to puff it. "You guys are worth quite a bit. Couple mill each. That's good, good for me. Now Then, onto what i want with you." He takes a puff of his cigar and lets the smoke out into Rex's face. "You see..." Viktor turns his back to them. "I am a man who thinks pirates should be punished. No matter what. But the marines, They tend to think it's better to judge you guys! BAH! Gutless cowards the lot of them!" Turning back towards the pirates, he grins. 

"So i've put you to death. Each one of you will be sent to a section of the town. There, my men will see fit to execute you all before we ship you to the marines... I mean after all... The marines only need your head to ID you right?" With that, Viktor left the room. "Send em to the rings."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 8, 2010)

*Raeyr*

"Oi! Idiot!" his blade shouted in a muffled voice from its sheath, "Eh?" he says, shaking his head and returning to reality, "Shit, what's going on..."

"Dumbass we're in the middle of a-!" Raeyr quickly draws his weapon in time to block a blade that was chucked at him. The blade bounces off and lands in a young man's...? hand, "What the hell are you...?" he asks the thing in front of him.

"I'm a man you idiot!" he shouts, "You sure bout' that...?" the swordsman simply got more angry, "Insolent fool, I am Ebony! The Greatest Swordsman you will ever lay your eyes on! As well as the last..." he says, readying his blade.

"Well, that's all I need to hear," he holds Tenmatou up and it begins to release green energy but then sheaths it, "Lets get started. Aisu!" he speeds forward, drawing the blade as he does but Ebony quickly leaps into the air.

"Fast, guess I'll have to show you my other amazing talent," he pulls out a crate of swords and flings it, sending them high into the sky, "I am also," he sends one of the blades flying towards the pirate by hitting it with his own.

He manages to just avoid it, receiving a cut on the cheek. In a flash Ebony appears and kicks the sword back into the air, "A master juggler!"

Raeyr gives him a blank look, "Wow...Underwhelming..." he says with a cough, "I think this'll change your mind!" he says swinging his blade wildly, connecting with the other swords and sending them darting at him.

*Devil King Pirates*

Dante and his newly recruited Top Subordinate walked through the flaming streets of the island, "I've had enough fun for today," he says, releasing a bit of flames from his mouth as he speaks.

"Keng was it...? Let us leave this wretched place," the large man follows the averaged sized Devil King as they make it back to their ship, "Welcome to *Satan's Mistress *" he says, waving at the black and red galleon partially coated in dragon scales.

As they step aboard he notices that his men are sporting heavy wounds, "Rest up men, this is the first of many victories," the panda eyes the large man behind Dante, *"Who's that? And what happened to the guy in the mask?"*

"We had some disagreements...Let it be heard, weakness is not tolerated aboard this ship!" he barks at them, "You are all easily replaced! I doubt this will be the last time it happens, but if you don't want to be the ones burnt to ashes than make sure to discard any weakness you have or get off this ship immediately..."

There is a moment of silence, "Excellent, lets move out," the massive ship pulls out of the burning island's docks and back into the great sea of adventure.

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*

Gabriel had been wandering Marineford, he enjoyed being surrounded by fellow Warriors of Oda but there was something that he needed to do while he enjoyed his stay. He approached a large building controlled by the Ciphor Pol.

The Ensign scoffed at the sight of it, it was undoubtedly the sector of the Marines that he respected the least. Why hide your love of justice in the shadows? But there was one thing he needed from them...

Two men in suits approached him as he tried to enter, "Do you have an appointment?" Gabriel rolls his eyes, "I'll be entering regardless," he says, moving forward.

The two blocked him off, "Know your place Ensign..." Gabriel glared daggers at them, but soon Amelia stumbled into the mix, breaking them up as she exited, "Petty Officer Armstrong?" he did not exactly expect her to be making business with the Ciphor Pol.

"Now now kids, let the boy in," the old man that had spoke with her said. Gabriel struts past them and examines the old man, maybe this really was a waste of time, "Now what can I do for you son?"

"I am Ensign Gabriel Masters, and I would like to learn Rokushiki," the old man rubbed his chin, "The son of Zeus eh...? Interesting. To what extent do you plan on learning our technique?" 

Gabriel gave him a determined look, "To whatever extend I need to uphold Justice..." the man grinned, "Very well, give me your hand." he gives it a firm squeeze before releasing.

"Interesting, you have-" Gabriel holds up his hand, "The number means nothing to me. Simply instruct me and I'll be on my way," he grins and then begins to write out his regiment, _"Rather interesting family you have Masters..."_ he thinks to himself as he writes out the gruesome training.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 8, 2010)

*With Levi A. Than *

A huge shadow could be seen underneath the water, traveling at high-speeds towards the island. This was no human or any real fish. Instead, it was a Fishman. He surfaced and landed on the docks. 

His large head was shaped oddly (like a hammer) compared to the rest of his body. He was a Hammerhead Shark fishman. He glared at the sight of the burning village. ?Who is responsible for this?? He wondered. 

Levi walked further and the farther he got, he saw more and more burnt bodies on his path. Eventually, he stopped. He slammed his fist into a tree, knocking it over. *?THIS IS AN OUTRAGE! I PLANNED TO ATTACK THIS VILLAGE FIRST!!!? *He screamed. In the middle of his outburst, he almost failed to notice the desperate pleas of an old man. Levi heard the rasping and immediately whipped his large head around.

 He grabbed the old man and lifted him to his feet. The man?s eyes widened. ?Y-you?re a fishman!? Levi glared at the elder, ?Well, duh. Now answer me, who did this?? The man whimpered and started to speak, his voice barely heard over his sobs, ?It was two groups of pirates! They battled each other, but the one called the Devil Kings won. We thought they would save us, but instead they merely burnt the entire city down!? Levi frowned. 

?Devil Kings, huh? I did see a huge ship on the way here?? He dropped the old man and started to walk away. ?Wait, you can?t just leave me here!? Levi grinned, showing off his rows of shark teeth. ?Actually I can and I will heheheheee!? He said with a cruel laugh. ?P-please help me-? Before he could finish his sentence, his head rolled off his shoulders.

?Humans should know when to stop talking?? Levi turned back to the sea. ?If I hurry back, I can catch up to these bastards and give them a little payback!? Levi jumped back into the water, leaving the burning village behind, along with the screams of the humans who were caught in them. Music to his ears.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 8, 2010)

*Marine Base G12 with Syrei*

Syrei stood on the deck of the ship as it entered Marine Base G12, he felt very uneasy, it was like entering the belly of the beast. He glanced over and Rose and she had the widest smile on her face he just shook his head and glanced around at the marines on deck that were doing this and that allowing the ship to move swiftly though the waters. If they knew Rose and the others were not marines they were all definitely good actors. None of them even gave an hint of suspicion that they were pirates. He allowed himself to relax a little and looked at all the ships that were docked in the base, there were pirate ships and marine ships alike. There were a lot of ships nicer than the one they'd stolen from the marines.

"Maybe Rose is onto something" Syrei said
"This place won't be easy to get out of though" 

He looked at the iron bars surrounding the entire island, he remembered something the marine had said earlier about a swordmaster

"We'll see how much of a master he is" Syrei said gripping the hilt of his great sword
"Lt. Zolo" a marine said from behind him
"We've been instructed to show you around the base" he said

Syrei nodded and followed the men off the ship, they weren't really giving him a tour, it seemed more like they were leading him somewhere specific. He just followed them. They got to a dojo and they lead him inside he noticed a man sitting drinking tea, he could tell right away this man was the master he was told about.

"I am Lt. Bogart," 
"Surely you must know why you're here my friend. You seem like a cunning fellow after all. " Bogart offered a cup towards Syrei. 
"Would you like some tea before we duel?" he asked.

Syrei looked at the man his head cocked to the side, he wasn't sure what to make of it. The man was being a little cryptic. Syrei wasn't exactly sure what the man was talking about, he wasn't sure if the man knew he was a pirate or not. 

"I'm here because I was told there was a swordmaster of some skill here"
"I'm here to try to better myself" Syrei said bowing
"As for the tea, I'm not really a tea person" Syrei said
"I'm in no hurry though, take your time. I'll wait until you're done"

The man didn't react as Syrei thought he would, he just nodded and sipped his tea. Syrei walked over to the wall and leaned on the wall staring directly at the man. Bogart looked up from his tea then they locked eyes.

"We will start with a light spar then" Bogart said getting to his feet

Both men walked over to the middle of the floor Syrei reached over his shoulder and grabbed the hilt of his sword and pulled it over his shoulder and held it out in front of him. Bogart shrugged off his jacket and threw it onto a peg on the wall gracefully. He put his hands on his swords and pulled them free holding one sword in each hand. Syrei looked at his stance and moved forward trying to test the man's reaction speed right away. He swung his sword slashing diagonally the man parried the attack with his sword there was barely any sound though as Moongarm seemed to slip off Bogart's sword. Syrei almost lost balance and pulled his sword back just in time to block an attack from Bogart. Syrei jumped back and looked at Bogart with a confused look on his face.

"Moongarm didn't light" Syrei thought to himself
"What's wrong?" Bogart asked in a relaxed tone
"Is everything OK?" 
"Yes, fine" Syrei said
"I'll have to be careful with this guy he really is good"


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 8, 2010)

*With Andrei Smirnov
*
He looked around at the pirates that were dead or wounded on the deck, the mission had been a success the two ships were now tied to each other and the pirates were being arrested or dead bodies were checked against bounty lists. It wasn't the kind of thing Andrei was interested in, he'd done his part. He leaned on the rail as the ships moved lazily toward the horizon.

"Smirnov, go get changed and ready to ship out" Linda said from behind him
"It seems that The Dark Justice has just docked in Marinford"

Andrei looked up at her his face unchanged

"No rest for the wicked" he said as he moved past her

He was packed and ready to go very quickly, he stood on the deck as Linda talked with the other members of the squad. It seemed that they would stay on as a guard for the weapons until they got to where they were going. Linda walked over to where Andrei stood

"I'll be carrying you there, I need to go there myself" Linda said

She clasped her hands together and something pushed he hands open a few seconds later. A black sphere swirled around getting bigger and bigger, it stopped growing and Andrei jumped up onto it. It was much smaller than the one they came with but it would just be the two of  them. This smaller ball moved through the air much faster than the previous one. He plopped down on the ball and lay back using his bag as a pillow

"You know about rokushiki?" Linda asked him
"Yes I know what it is, I'm not too interested though" Andrei said
"If you knew geppou, I wouldn't have had to save your ass in that fight on the boat" Linda said with a mischievous smile

Andrei didn't answer, he just sat up and looked over at her. He realized that she was trying to bait him but he wouldn't take that bait

"I'll figure something out" Andrei said

*Sometime later*

Andrei touched down in Marinford he bid good bye to Linda as she floated off. She had given him sealed envelope that he was supposed to give to Garrick he figured it was the report of his last mission prepared by Linda. He turned and walked off toward the docks where The Dark Justice was tied up. He knew which ship it was right away, he walked onto the deck and several marines were about painting and cleaning up the ship. He walked over to one of the men and saluted. The man returned his salute

"Can you give me directions to Lt. Garrick's office"

The man was staring at his eyes not saying anything

"*NOWWWW MARINE!!!!!*" Andrei bellowed snapping the man out of his trance

The man gave him directions and Andrei walked off toward his future.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 8, 2010)

*With Levy A. Than *

It didn?t take long for Levy to catch up with the ship known as the Devil?s Mistress. It was a large ship with red scales and a flag showing demonic skull. As he approached the ship, Levy wondered who the captain was; the one who had raided the very island that Levy had planned to attack.

For he had invoked Levy?s wrath; Levy glared at the huge ship as he approached it. He climbed onto the side of the ship and then onto the deck. A giant panda, a guy with chains, and a man with black hair that clashed greatly with the single streak of white in it looked at him in surprise. 

?Don?t stare! I know I?m handsome and all-? He was cut off by Dante, ?No you?re extremely ugly. Even for a Fishman. Now who are you and what do you want?? He raises his staff, ready to roast Levi at the slightest movement. The big man with the chains picks up his sword, which is both large and extremely spiky. The panda gets in a strange martial art stance. 

?Uh, maybe I didn?t think about this?? He mutters. ?I can?t let you humans mock me, though! I am Levy A. Than and I am here to slay the captain of this crew.? Dante chuckles, ?That would be me.? Levy growls. 

?Very well, then. I shall kill you human, along with the members of your little crew.? Dante says nothing else, but he starts to activate his Devil Fruit. Levy launches himself forward and with intense fury he shouts, *?Fire Flower Heel Drop!? *


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 8, 2010)

_*Velmose*_

Ten turned and looked down at Rio, still stuck in the ground. She walked over, past Stavio, and looked down at the unconcious man. "That isn't right." Ten said as she moved her leg and smashed it into the ground in front of Rio, cracking it enough to allow her to grab him by the head, and pulled him up to her level. 

"H-Hey Ten. That man is a pirate. You should hang onto him, and we can take him back to the ship once Vo- I mean...the doctor's done." Stavio shouted over at Ten. She turned to him and gave a single nod, setting Rio face down on the ground and sitting taking a seat on his back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> The Seeker didn't seem make any attempts to defend itself as Tengu dealt it furious blow. It was as if whoever was behind the machine could already tell that Tengu's technique wouldn't work.
> 
> The Seeker stood up and turned around, facing Tengu. *"That won't work. #1's outer shell is-"* The outer body of the machine suddenly cracked slightly, and sparks could be seen coming from the area that had been cut, around it's waist. *"What?"*
> 
> ...



"Let me show you how I view the world," Tengu responded. 

Tengu crunched the black pellet between his teeth, and spewed forth a black mist into the round glowing orbs that passed for the Seeker's eyes. The blinding mist caused the Seeker's claw thrust to go awry, barely missing Tengu's right side by an inch. At the same time Tengu thrust a lunging front kick at the Seeker's midsection, and rebounded away from the creatures grip. 

As Tengu slid to a halt he spun his buster blade around into a two hand grip and suddenly shot forth at the Seeker, hoping to take advantage of whatever opening there was. He tucked his body into a tight ball and extended the buster blade outwards. *"Rumble Rush!"* Tengu rolled across the ground straight towards the Seeker like a spinning buzzsaw, cleaving the very ground itself in a straight line as he moved. 

_Eight years ago...
Tengu sat cross legged in front of a giant banyan tree, his face set in full concentration. He held up a giant moss ridden boulder (almost twice his size) high over his head, and maintained the position for as long as he could. His arms trembled and burned with fatigue but he willed himself to separate his mind from his body as his father had taught him. Instead of the burning pain running up and down his arms and back, he focused his senses on the lush jungle environment around him. The rushing rapids of the great Nihon river that lay almost a mile away, and the fragrant honeysuckle smell of the blooming Sun Lotus's growing from the rich soil. It was then that Tengu picked up on the sound of someone approaching. 

Right on cue a girl appeared through the trees. She stopped short as she saw Tengu hoisting the boulder over his head. He couldn't see her, but her outline was familiar to him. The girl was one of the students from the dojo. Her name was Kimiko. She was also part of the crowd who had called him a freak. Tengu frowned slightly and tossed the boulder away, which created a jolting impact as it landed. "Did you come to make fun of me?" Tengu asked, keeping his face downcast towards the ground. 

"No I came to apologize," Kimiko replied. "I'm sorry. That's not me...I should know better." 

Tengu shrugged and crossed his arms. He wasn't the type to hold grudges, and in all honesty he pretty much considered himself a freak. "Apology accepted then." 

"Can you really see me?" Kimiko asked uncertainly. "I can hear your heart beat, smell the shampoo you used to wash your hair with this morning, the sweat on your skin from afternoon sparring, even feel the vibrations in the ground that your feet make," Tengu said. Kimiko walked towards Tengu and crouched in front of him with a curious gaze. She suddenly waved her hands about in front of his face. "Did you-"

"Yeah I felt that..." Tengu chuckled. "How many fingers am I holding up then?" she asked with amusement. "Now that I can't tell,"  Tengu said. "I hope it's not the middle one though."  Tengu smiled as he heard her laugh. It was a good laugh. 

"So you really can't see what my face looks like then?" Kimiko asked. "Nope,"  Tengu replied, trying to hide the regret in his voice. Suddenly Tengu felt her grab his right hand. "Uh what are you doing?" he asked nervously. Kimiko pressed his right hand up against the left side of her face. Tengu's could feel his heart begin to beat faster, sounding like a pulsating bass drum in his ear. "This way you can picture what my face looks like," she replied. "If you don't mind that is?"  

"Oh no I don't mind at all," Tengu answered back, hoping he wasn't blushing like an idiot. "Just know that if you call me ugly, I *will* kill you," Kimiko added with mock seriousness. Tengu laughed and nodded his head. This had just about turned into the best day ever.  
_


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 9, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Let me show you how I view the world," Tengu responded.
> 
> Tengu crunched the black pellet between his teeth, and spewed forth a black mist into the round glowing orbs that passed for the Seeker's eyes. The blinding mist caused the Seeker's claw thrust to go awry, barely missing Tengu's right side by an inch. At the same time Tengu thrust a lunging front kick at the Seeker's midsection, and rebounded away from the creatures grip.
> 
> ...



*
"Hm?"* As the smoke spread, the Seeker did indeed lose sight of Tengu. As Tengu pushed against the machine, it maintained it's footing, but let go of Tengu, who was now completely out of sight. *"Hmmm, clever. Now where did you go?"* Without warning, a giant slice went right through the Seeker's body, slicing off most of the right half of it's body. *"Oh, shit..."*

As the smoke cleared, the Seeker could still be seen standing on two legs, but it was now missing it's right arm, along with most of it's chest-plate. *"I......You......G....."* The speaker was now damaged to the point that the voice on the other end couldn't come through properly. The machine stayed still, it's yellow eyes slowly fading out. 

"Ah hell!" Stavio shouted in surprise. Ten stared unemotionally at the scene. A faint ringing could be heard comingfrom Stavio's coat. He reached into his pocket and pulled out an odd silver den den mushi. It was very mechanical in appearance, with eyes that were yellow like the Seeker's. Stavio pushed the button on it's shell. *"Very well done, boy. Very well done indeed. I now know what flaws exist in my Seeker's design, and I can now improve them with future models."* The same voice of the Seeker spoke through the den den mushi. 

*"I'm afraid that is all the fun I get to have for today. Now it is time for business. Ten, take care of them."* Ten stood up and started to walk towards Tengu. *"Capturing them is preferable, but I won't be concerned if you kill them either."* 

"I will hold myself back then. I will use only 20% of my strength." Ten said as she approached Tengu. *"Very well. That should be more than enough to handle pirates of this level."*

Ten stopped several feet in front of Tengu and moved into a fighting stance. "I bear you no grudge. I will do my best not to kill you. However, for the sake of justice, I must defeat you."


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 9, 2010)

*Wild Green Island/West Blue*

Deep in the jungle island of Wild Green, Nirra crouched down in the bushes, eyeing her quarry: a large vicious-looking lion. Nirra was a tall dark-skinned woman with an athletic build. From head to toe, she was covered with white warrior tattoos or war paint. The only clothing she had on was a leopard skin bra, covering her breasts, and a short leopard skin skirt. These were actually from two different leopards, two of the first she'd killed. She held a long spear, which she had also made herself. 

_"Wait for the right moment....then strike. Don't want it to be any longer than it needs to be."_ She thought to herself as she clutched her spear tightly. As the lion slowly motioned away from her direction, she moved her spear to attack, and leaped out of the bushes. _"Now!"_

Later on, Nirra sat down around a fire, with the lion's carcass a few feet away. She took a bite of meat, presumably from the lion's leg. "Another successful hunt." She said with a smile. A rustling could suddenly be heard coming from the bushes nearby. In a swift movement, Nirra stoof up and grabbed her spear, ready to defend herself should it be a hostile animal or person. "Who's there? Show yourself." She said with a powerful tone. 

A young boy came out of the bushes. "Wah! Please, don't hurt me!" The boy was wearing mostly brown rags, and his hair was dark and messy. Nirra lowered her spear upon getting a good look at the boy. "Oh, no, I apologize. I won't harm you. I mistook you for someone else..."

The boy looked nervously down at the ground. "Are you lost?" Nirra asked. The boy looked back up at Nirra and nodded. "I went with my father and some of the other men from my village. He was going to show me how to hunt, I...I got separated from them."

"I see. Well, you're safe here. You can also have something to eat if you're hungry."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> *
> "Hm?"* As the smoke spread, the Seeker did indeed lose sight of Tengu. As Tengu pushed against the machine, it maintained it's footing, but let go of Tengu, who was now completely out of sight. *"Hmmm, clever. Now where did you go?"* Without warning, a giant slice went right through the Seeker's body, slicing off most of the right half of it's body. *"Oh, shit..."*
> 
> As the smoke cleared, the Seeker could still be seen standing on two legs, but it was now missing it's right arm, along with most of it's chest-plate. *"I......You......G....."* The speaker was now damaged to the point that the voice on the other end couldn't come through properly. The machine stayed still, it's yellow eyes slowly fading out.
> ...



Tengu heard the woman's voice and shook his head. The slash wound in his back was starting to take it's toll and he had lost a lot of blood in his frenetic fight with the Seeker. Even though it didn't look it, Tengu was using an inordinate amount of his stamina to keep himself going at this rate.  

"What a shame. You certainly sound pretty," Tengu declared at the girl, who wasn't really a girl. 

She sure sounded human, but Tengu knew better. She smelled like that mechanical monstrosity known as the Seeker, but slightly different. It was hard for him to express into words. The closest he could come up with was _cold and lifeless_. Tengu looked over towards the still downed Rio. They had to go now. Tengu had already avenged Rio's honor by taking out the seeker. He no longer had anything to gain by fighting whatever this girl was. 

"I don't like beating down ladies, even one's who are only pretend ladies," Tengu told her. "So why don't you just let me take my horse killing comrade over there and we'll leave without any troubles." 
_
Eight years ago...
Tengu ran his right hand through the wild mane of his spiky red hair and sighed reluctantly. He stood across from Kimiko who held a wooden katana in her grip. He himself held two wooden katana. "Eh, I don't really like fighting girls," Tengu muttered. "It's kind of like a personal code I have." 

Kimiko rolled her eyes and cast him a look of annoyance. "Is it because we're fragile little things, and a big strong guy like yourself doesn't want to hurt us?" she asked, her voice oozing sarcasm. 

"No it's just that-"

Without warning Kimiko charged him and swung her sword around in a spinning arc towards his head. Tengu reflexively blocked with his right sword. The raw impact of her strike however surprised him. She was packing a lot of heat in her attacks. Before he knew what was happening he felt her foot sweep across the floor and slam into his legs. Tengu fell off balance and landed onto his back. As he made a move to spring back to his feet, he felt the blunt end of a wooden sword pressed up against his throat. 

"Don't take me lightly Tengu. Don't take any of us lightly. What will you do when you run into a female swordsman on your journey huh? Just let them kill you while you cling to some antiquated code?" Kimiko chastised him. 

Tengu slowly sat up and chuckled. His pride hurt more then his rear end.  "Alright, but you took me by surprise that time. I won't hold back this time if we spar." 

"I wouldn't respect you if you did hold back," Kimiko replied seriously. "Now bring it."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 9, 2010)

_*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*_
An elderly couple sat in the living room of their spacious cottage which overlooked the docks, enjoying a bit of afternoon tea. They both smiled at each other. "It's so peaceful...such a beautiful day," she remarked in a pleasant voice. When they heard the sudden ringing of the town bell, their smiles disappeared however. 

"LET'S KILL SOME PIRATES YEAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" the woman cackled in a voice totally opposite of her sweet tone just a second ago. 

She and her husband both leaped to their feet with surprising speed and ran towards the closet. Inside was a literal arsenal of weapons. The old man quickly loaded a shotgun while his wife grabbed up a crossbow with a tiny skull propped on the cross hairs. "I hope those pirates aren't dead by the time we get there!" 

Suddenly the long rectangular mirror that hung on their front door began to glow with white hot energy. Drake and Kong flew through the surface of the mirror and landed in a heap in the center of the living room, tipping over the furniture in their wake. The doctor flew through the mirror a second later and landed on top of Drake and Kong, followed by Clemens who landed with a bit more grace. 

"Sorry about the landing," she muttered, slightly out of breath. "Not having to form my own mirror helps me save energy..."  Clemens peered out the nearby window and smiled as she saw the docks close by. "Well at least I got us close enough to the ship."

The old couple had remained silent the entire time, staring at the unbelievable scene before them with wide eyes. "PIRATES!!!" the old lady wailed like a banshee, before unloading a spray of arrows at them with her crossbow. Her husband followed suit and blasted away with his shotgun.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 9, 2010)

*With Keng and The Devil King Pirates*

Keng hefted his chain wrapped weapon onto his shoulder and looked at the fish man. This was the fist time he'd seen one of them, he really wanted to fight him but he wasn't someone that got involved in other people's fights. He looked at Dante readying himself for the fight and walked over to the railing and sat down with the humongous weapon next to him leaning on the railing. He'd never seen Dante fight and this was a good opportunity to see the strength of his new captain. If the man disappointed him this would be the end of his short lived time as a pirate. The chains on his weapon clinked together and he put his humongous hand on the weapon.

"I know you're hungry but you can't eat him" Keng said
"The next time we stop you'll get some food"

He looked back up and smiled showing all his sharpened teeth 

"Captain if you lose can I feed that overgrown fish to Kuroc?" Keng said with a huge smile on his face


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Bourbon Rock with Lupe Rascal
*
Lupe stood by the door looking at the man he'd just shot the astral gun that he held seconds before dissipated in a swirl of blue energy. The fights on the stage were just getting hot when he saw a humongous woman sitting over in the corner looking at him.

"You're an evil spirit aren't you?" she asked him

He looked at her and remembered earlier how he'd just floated through the roof of the place

"I'm not a spirit, I'm just a person that ate..." Lupe began
"*YOU'RE AN EVIL SPIRIT!!!!*" the woman screamed throwing a bottle of some colorless liquid at Lupe

He shifted and let the bottle pass through him to crash against the wall sending shards of glass and water through him. She got to her feet and began to ran at him. Lupe remained intangible intending to make the woman slam into the wall but she slammed a piece of paper onto his forehead. The world flashed and he opened his eyes. He was back in his body, he sat up and looked around.

"Oh hell no!" he said loudly

Nothing like that had ever happened to him, what ever that was the woman touched him with had forced his spirit back into his body.

"I'll make that fat lady pay for that" Lupe said

He lay back down and closed his eyes and his spirit left his body again, he flew as fast as he could back to the theater and right back through the roof. 

"I saw your coming" she said looking into her crystal ball
"What ever, tell me how you did that before" Lupe said
"You're an evil spirit, I simply exorcised you" she said matter of factly
"You cow, tell me how you did it!" Lupe said
"I won't let you scare me you evil ghost" she said

She got up and grabbed her ball and ran through a secret door Lupe followed her but when he got to the door there was no one he floated down the corridor until he got to a small circular room. There were the same marks that the woman used on him earlier on the doors. He tried to go through one and he couldn't pass through the door. He reached out to try to pull the seal off but he couldn't even touch it. 

"What in the hell are those things" he said

The door way that he had walked through slammed shut with the same seal on the door

"Great just great" he said

He looked up and realized there was no seal on the ceiling and floated upwards as soon as he phased through the roof he saw Marith trying to put a seal on the ground, if she did that he'd be stuck in that room. She slapped the seal on the ground and he was stuck with only his head in the room. Marith walked over to him seal in hand shaking her head

"You just won't give up will you evil spirit" Marith asked
"I the Mystical Marith will put you to rest"
"Oh come on" Lupe said just as she slapped another seal on his head

He opened his eyes and he was back in his body again

"I've had enough of this shit" Lupe said

He sat up and reached into his bag and grabbed a few things and strapped his sword and pistol to his belt

"Time to get serious" he said as he walked through the door.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 9, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*

Andrei walked through the corridors of The Dark Justice following the instructions that he was given. He'd heard numerous horror stories about Garrick and the squadron but the fact remained that they had the highest success rate of any active marine squadron he reached to a large door.

"This must be the place" he said

He knocked on the door but there was no answer, he knocked harder but nothing happened. He turned to walk away then he heard the door open, it was a man in a marine uniform with glasses on. 

"Is the Lt. in?" Andrei asked
"_I'm afraid he's gone into Marinford_" the man answered in a voice that surprised him he always thought marines should have commanding voices
"I'm Petty Officer Smironov" Andrei said
"I've been transferred here"
"_Well I don't know when he'll be back but I'll take that envelope from you and give it to him once he gets back_"
"These are my transfer documents" Andrei said pulling an envelope from his bag putting it with the other one
"The other one I assume is a report from my last superior on the mission I just completed" he said
"_You can go get acquainted with some of the other members in the training area_" the man suggested

Andrei looked at the man, he didn't generally have a lot of respect for the non combative members of the marines but he knew their importance. The marines were like a body and a body had uses for every part of it. It wouldn't be able to function with only fists and feet used for fighting. 

"Thank you very much sir" Andrei said with a salute then turned to walk away

The lay out of the ship was familiar he had some small idea where to find the training room. He walked into see men doing various training and sparring with each other. The sparing wasn't normal though from what he saw it looked like the men were really trying to kill each other. He stood against the wall watching as a pair of men beat on each other. There was a man that seemed to be in charge of the others a heavily scarred man. His face was full of scars and it was clear to anyone that could see that his nose had been broken several times. The two men locked eyes and the man called one of the other marines over and spoke silently to him. The marine ran over toward Andrei

"You're new around here, I'd have remember seeing someone with white eyes" the man said eagerly
"I just joined myself this is my first training session with the fighting core"

Andrei looked at the man and realized right away that this man had never been in a real fight, he was too green too eager to fight

"In any case The Warrant wants to speak with you" he said pointing to the man that seemed to be in charge here

Andrei nodded and put down his bag near the wall and followed the other marine over to the chairs that were set up near the edge of the area.

"They say The Warrant is the only man in Garrick's force that has made it back alive from all the missions they have been on" 
"He's fought alongside Garrick on numerous occasions and lived to talk about it" the man said with reverence in his voice

They reached over to where the men stood around him and he looked Andrei up and down. 

"You a fresh transfer here marine?" he asked

Andrei put his feet together standing at attention saluting the man

"Petty Officer Smirnov sir" he said introducing himself
"I have been transferred here as of today sir" Andrei said as the man waved a hand meaning he could stand down

"This squad is not your regular marine squad there are different rules here"
"Lets see what you got, then I'll know how long you'll last" the man said

Andrei walked over to where the men were fighting earlier, all of them had stopped to listen to what The Warrant as they caller him was saying. He pointed to a man a little bigger than Andrei and the marine walked over to him and stood readying himself to fight. The man ran at Andrei and he made his bones denser and heavier. The man planted a punch right on Andrei's jaw and there was the sound of cracking bone and the man pulled his hand away shaking it. Andrei raised his hands his fists balled up stepped forward. The other man put up a guard but Andrei punched through the guard and his fist connected with the man's jaw knocking him off his feet and knocking him out. 

"I'm not really a hand to hand kinda guy" Andrei said
"I didn't want that to drag on"

He knew there shouldn't have been any repercussions for knocking the man out, he'd seen at least three or four men knocked out since he'd been in the room. The Warrant himself got to his feet and took his vest off and walked toward Andrei. His eyes locked with the man again and they stood looking at each other. Andrei didn't really want to show up this man, the men seemed to have a lot of respect for him but he had no qualms beating the man down, he would not toy with him he would fight him with the best of his abilities.

"Don't hold back PO I need to know if you were sent here to be with us or them" the man said
"Us or them?" Andrei thought he pushed the thought out of his head


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 9, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *With Levy A. Than *
> 
> It didn?t take long for Levy to catch up with the ship known as the Devil?s Mistress. It was a large ship with red scales and a flag showing demonic skull. As he approached the ship, Levy wondered who the captain was; the one who had raided the very island that Levy had planned to attack.
> 
> ...





Vash TS said:


> *With Keng and The Devil King Pirates*
> 
> Keng hefted his chain wrapped weapon onto his shoulder and looked at the fish man. This was the fist time he'd seen one of them, he really wanted to fight him but he wasn't someone that got involved in other people's fights. He looked at Dante readying himself for the fight and walked over to the railing and sat down with the humongous weapon next to him leaning on the railing. He'd never seen Dante fight and this was a good opportunity to see the strength of his new captain. If the man disappointed him this would be the end of his short lived time as a pirate. The chains on his weapon clinked together and he put his humongous hand on the weapon.
> 
> ...



Dante raises his arm up into the air as it begins to transform and catches the merman's foot. The power from the attack can be felt by all viewing the battle. 

Dante grins as his skin transforms fully into a leathery red, "Not bad...But I'm afraid that weapon of yours will have to continue fasting Keng, because I won't be losing today." 

He swings Levy by his foot into the railing of the ship, "I could roast you alive and feed you to my panda but that could damage my ship, and we're currently lacking a shipwright,"  he pulls out his staff, "And I could gut you alive but I don't want to get fish guts all over my weapon."

He drops his weapon on the deck and clenches his fists, "So I'll be taking care of you the old fashion way."

Levy clenches his fists, *"Thousand Tile Punch!" * he leaps forward and unleashes a punch. Dante leaps forward himself and meets the fist head on with a punch of his own. 

Shockwaves fill the air as the two meet eyes, "Man I hate looking at your ugly ass..."



StrawHat4Life said:


> _*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*_
> An elderly couple sat in the living room of their spacious cottage which overlooked the docks, enjoying a bit of afternoon tea. They both smiled at each other. "It's so peaceful...such a beautiful day," she remarked in a pleasant voice. When they heard the sudden ringing of the town bell, their smiles disappeared however.
> 
> "LET'S KILL SOME PIRATES YEAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" the woman cackled in a voice totally opposite of her sweet tone just a second ago.
> ...



The group quickly duck under the attacks and leap out of the way, "Quick! Get behind me!" Drake throws up a blue shield just in time to block another blast from the shot gun as well as a round of arrows.

"We don't have time for this..." Henry reaches into lab coat and pulls out a round sphere, *"Chemical Bomb,"* he tosses it high into the air.

"Make this shield circular around us," he says in a calm voice, "Uh, well shield forming isn't my specialty..." he says sheepishly.

"Do it..." Drake nods and focuses, wrapping the shield around them in a sphere. The ball crashes down seconds later, releasing a green gas throughout the room.

The couple pause for a moment, "W-what's going on? Gah...GAAAAAAH! WHAT IS GOING ON!" the man shouts, grabbing his skin, "It burns! Aaaaah!" his wife shouts. 

The two fall to the ground, their skin slowly burning off, "Wait, if that idiot didn't get the shield up in time...We would be burning too!" Clemens shouts, "Well he did didn't he...So that's not the case."

"Good to know you had faith in me! Now Red! Get us out of here before this shield breaks...Still not feeling 100% here!" Clemens eyes grow wide, "What?!" she focuses and forms another mirror, "Hopefully we land somewhere more friendly this time!" he shouts before diving in.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 9, 2010)

*With Keng and The Devil King Pirates
*
Keng smiled at Dante's reply as he watched the partially transformed hand of the man

"That's definitely a fruit power, zoan from the looks of it" Keng thought to himself

He watched as Dante threw the man into the railing he couldn't have thrown him very hard because the railing didn't break. Keng looked on at the fight as Dante got more serious fully transforming

"He's going to do it hand to hand eh" Keng thought
"I know that's not his forte but yet he's put himself as a disadvantage to fight the fishman" Keng said

He watched as the pair of men exchanged a punch but something of off about the fishman's punch he could feel something coming toward him and raised his palm just as something slammed into it. The punch seemed to have some kind of other weird properties.

"Oye keep it between both of you" Keng grumbled


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/With Amelia...*
Amelia left Gabriel to his business with the strange old man from Cipher Pol. She didn't want to be seen as eavesdropping on the more experienced Marine. Besides she also had someone important to see. Someone who she really wanted to give a piece of her mind to. Amelia made her way along the promenade which overlooked the great bay of Marineford. Happy looking Marine families and young couples strolled along the promenade, making the place feel more like a peaceful refuge then a military fortress. However as Amelia beheld the giant cannons that lined the bay any such notions of peace quickly evaporated. 

Amelia eventually made her way to an out of the way corner at the extreme western end of the bay. She stopped short as she saw the rather tall Marine fishing by the bay. He sat over the edge of the promenade with his bare feet swaying an inch over the water. A sleek red haired fox slept by the Marine's side, its bright tail waving back and forth in a drowsy fashion. His shirt sleeves and pant legs were rolled up casually, and a wrinkled Marine coat and pair of shiny black shoes were laid carelessly beside the fox. Amelia remained silent and crossed her arms. He slowly cocked his head towards her and smiled. She narrowed her eyes at him. His hair which used to be a light shade of red was much grayer now. "Hello uncle..." 

"Hello Amy," the Marine replied. 
*
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong 
Formerly known as "The Indigo Fox"*

_With Lt. Garrick..._
Garrick sat impatiently in the waiting room adjacent to Admiral Aihato's office (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral instead of that tree hugging ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)). His first assignment out of the academy had been on Aihato's flagship, first scrubbing the toilets, and then serving her coffee. He still looked back on those heady days fondly. Garrick had learned everything he could from that badass bitch. 

"You've come a long way," Garrick mumbled to himself with a smile. Yet he had also experienced setbacks, thanks to that no good pansy ass Fleet Admiral. Garrick proceeded to light a cigar. The secretary, a comely blond female, frowned at him and gestured at the lit cigar. "Excuse me Lieutenant but you can't smoke here."

"Fuck yooou lady. Fuck you and your PC bullshit!" Garrick barked at her and blew a smoke ring in her face for emphasis. "What's the world coming to when a man can't have a smoke in peace." 

It was then that a Marine walked in with a thick stack of bounty posters. "Got the new bounties straight from Vice Admiral Akuma's office," he told the secretary with a smile. "Let me see that!" Garrick growled and snatched up the posters from the Marine. He quickly flipped through the posters one by one, declaring just what he thought of each Pirate. "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)..." Then Garrick stopped as he came upon the poster of an attractive red headed woman with bright green eyes. His eyes slowly narrowed and he literally felt his blood begin to boil. He blinked rapidly and rubbed his eyes to make sure that he wasn't seeing things. 

"No...no this is impossible...she's dead...I killed her," he mumbled like an insane man. 

The Marine whom he had snatched the posters from looked back at Garrick with concern. "Sir are you okay?" Garrick slowly turned towards the Marine, bright red veins forming in his eyeballs and his muscular body trembling. When Garrick looked at the lowly Marine all he saw was her. That red headed bitch whom he gave so much to but then stabbed him in the back. Garrick bellowed like an enraged bull, flinging the bounty posters into the air. In a flash he grabbed the Marine grunt by the throat and choke slammed him straight through the floor. 

*"SHE'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!"* 

The poster of the red headed woman slowly drifted to the floor face side up. The name on the poster read...

*Beverly Clemens*

_Two years ago... 
Garrick glared at the Fleet Admiral as he stood up and pronounced his sentence. "Commander Zane Garrick you are hereby demoted to the rank of Lieutenant for conduct unbecoming an officer of the line. You had no excuse to shoot your subordinate and furthermore failed to exercise due process in trying a criminal." 

"This is bullshit!" Garrick protested. "You call this justice?"  

Fleet Admiral Armstrong shrugged and smiled at him, which only made Garrick even angrier. "Be thankful I'm even letting you keep your command of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Perhaps this lesson will teach you that there are no absolutes when it comes to justice. You are excused *Lieutenant*." 

Garrick shot up from his seat and stormed out of the room, not even bothering to salute. On the way he passed by a nervous Warrant Officer Clemens. The very subordinate whom he had shot all those months ago. "I didn't report this I swear," she said in a low voice. 

"Stop talking before I do something I'll regret," Garrick replied in a dark tone. _


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 10, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu heard the woman's voice and shook his head. The slash wound in his back was starting to take it's toll and he had lost a lot of blood in his frenetic fight with the Seeker. Even though it didn't look it, Tengu was using an inordinate amount of his stamina to keep himself going at this rate.
> 
> "What a shame. You certainly sound pretty," Tengu declared at the girl, who wasn't really a girl.
> 
> ...



Ten looked coldly at Tengu as he refered to her as "pretend". A voice that felt familiar echoed in her head. It was a man's voice. Along with it came the sound of a drill, and the humming of a large machine in the background.

_"You won't be like the others. You'll be real...you'll be alive. She'll live on in you! They won't have taken her away from me. She isn't dead...she's alive...she's alive..."_

The noise in the background silence. The man's voice came back.

_"You'll come back...you'll find me. You'll come and find me. Then you'll see...yes...you'll see what you really are. You'll see what I have seen. You'll feel what I've felt. You'll know."_

It slowly began to become fainter.  

_"They...they to...from...I...love...y...Ri...I...ta...co..."_

"What is this?" Ten said, seeming to hesitate for a moment. The voice was gone, and she immediately moved her focus back onto the scene. "Pretend?" Ten said, looking down at the palms of her hands. "That does not make sense. "Pretend" is a term someone applies to something that does not actually exist. I am here. I exist. Therefore, I am not pretend." She moved her hands back to rest at her sides. Stavio smiled at Tengu's observation. "You must have keen sense boy. You are right. Number Ten is not a normal being. She was created and modified by one of the government's greatest minds, and she represents the peak of technological advancement the government has achieved."

*"Shut up, Stavio. The boy doesn't need to know all that."* The Den Den Mushi said in an angry tone.

"You do not understand. I am not permitted to allow you to leave." Ten said in response to Tengu's proposal. "I will end this quickly." With a speed that was perhaps even greater than what the Seeker had shown, Ten appeared right in front of Tengu. She sent a powerful kick to Tengu's head, attempting to knock him out with one strike.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 10, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The group quickly duck under the attacks and leap out of the way, "Quick! Get behind me!" Drake throws up a blue shield just in time to block another blast from the shot gun as well as a round of arrows.
> 
> "We don't have time for this..." Henry reaches into lab coat and pulls out a round sphere, *"Chemical Bomb,"* he tosses it high into the air.
> 
> ...



"Do I look like the mirror express to you?" Clemens retorted at Drake. She hoped that he wasn't starting to take her powers for granted. It wasn't so simple as merely forming a mirror and going where ever you wanted, especially when you had others along for the ride. The art of teleportation was complex enough as it was, and her devil fruit power was a particularly difficult one to master. Clemens had of course worked hard since that fateful day to hone and refine her powers. 

_Two years ago...
Clemenes wretched into a bucket after consuming the foul tasting devil fruit. "Oh Oda that was disgusting!" she groaned. She glared at Hawthorne who filmed her with a den den mushi recorder. "Will you please get that out of my face," 

"This is an important discovery Miss Clemens. I must record this for both future analysis and historical posterity," Hawthorne replied calmly, though there was a hint of nervous anticipation in his voice. "So how do you feel?"  Clemens gestured into the bucket. "How do you think I feel? Anyway are you sure the fruit will take...because well it kind of didn't stay down." 

"Once you bite into a Devil Fruit the power is automatically transferred. Spitting it back out will not interrupt the process. That is an absolute law of Devil Fruits," Hawthorne said in his typical know it all tone. Clemens shook her head and looked at herself in a nearby mirror that hung on the wall. "Well I don't feel any different." Clemens stared at her face in the mirror and frowned slightly, hoping that horns wouldn't suddenly sprout from her forehead, or something even worse. What she saw next though did shock her. Clemens own reflection suddenly winked at her and smiled. She froze in shock and her jaw dropped. Her reflection however continued to smile. "Hawthorne did you see that?" 

"See what?" 

Clemens slowly pressed her hand against the mirror as if in a hypnotic state. Her green eyes sparked with sudden radiance and her hand melted straight through the mirror. "Amazing!" Hawthorne exclaimed. His enthusiasm however quickly dissipated as Clemens entire body melted through the mirror. "Miss Clemens wait!" Hawthorne ran towards the mirror and pressed his hand against it. The surface felt hot to the touch but it was still solid. As he looked into the mirror he didn't see his own reflection. Instead he saw Clemens face. Suddenly her hands shot through the mirror and pulled him in.  _

_Right now..._
A mirror formed over the docks and everyone came tumbling out. Clemens emerged last, landing into a crouching position. Their ship lay directly behind them. However there was one problem, the giant mob that stood in their way. Men, women, and even children stood before them, wielding all manner of weapons. Clemens couldn't help but notice a group of doctors holding scalpels with murderous intent. 

"I said friendly Red!" Drake declared. 

"Does any part of this island look friendly to you?! Even the doctors are out to get us!" Clemens snarked back at him, as she drew her leather bullwhip from her belt.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 10, 2010)

*Wild Green/West Blue*

Nirra sat across from the boy, placing her spear down on the ground. "So, you have a name?" She said with a gentle smile. The boy looked nerviously up at the woman. She looked quite scary, covered in warrior paint and with blood from her most recent hunt. "I'm...umm...it's Lark"

"Lark? Well Lark, my name is Nirra." Seh grabbed a hunk of meat and handed it over to the boy. He looked down at the charred meat. "So, umm...are you a hunter?" Lark asked timidly. "Yeah."

"Do you live on the island?"

"No. I've been staying here for a while though." Nirra got up and walked over to her supplies, all kept in a sack made of animal skin. She placed her spear in the sack. Lark caught sight of a bow sticking out of the sack as well.

"It's getting dark. It's dangerous to be walking around in the jungle after dark. You can stay with me tonight. I'll help you get back to your village in the morning." Lark's face turned red when Nirra mentioned staying with her for the night. "Are...where would we sleep?" 

"The ground of course." Nirra said grinning. "Oh..." 

"I can make a bed of leaves for you if you want. Just stay here for a little while. I need to go wash up. Would you like to join me?" 

"What?!" Lark shouted, jumping to his feet.

"I'm joking. I'll be right back." Nirra said as she walked away. She was heading for a nearby waterfall to wash the bloody mess left from her hunt.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 10, 2010)

Roi, with the Phoenix Pirates

Roi found himself with the task of curing Marines from scurvy. He was taken to the kitchen and asked to creat the best possible cure for the sickness._Rose is going to laugh when she sees what I'm going to put this guy through, them all through._ He looked at the ingrediance sitting on the counter, already being mixed into pots of goop made for eating. _Is that an eye ball?_ Roi could have swore he saw an eye flip from the pot.

"First of all if you want to cure scurvy you need to throw out a ship load of what ever...that is..." He pointed to the pot, which was instantly thrown into the trash. He looked at the table, both medicine and food was placed around the largish surface. Roi picked up a couple of fruit containers. This was obvious knowledge that a short term memory victum would remember, you feed them oranges to cure scurvy.

He picked up the orange juice and the fruits. He needed to add a couple of extra special ingrediance to this cure for marines. A few looked angery that a random cook was out cooking them, some old guy had an evil stare in his face._ Why am I always accused of being the Roi of all trades, but always able to preform?_ His unexperiance memories were always surging new information to him, but this required so much less than that. He placed an orange in the palm of his hand, then a bannana and lastly what looked like a inside out watermellon.

"This isthe cure to most scurvy, by the accounts of the patient's condition, this is MEANINGLESS!" He saw a few underling looking people take notes, aswell as the cheif cook leaving the room in self control._It's time_ Roi threw the fruits out of the port hole and then _The best part..._

"Get those fruits back, salt water will add to the cure." One left outside to get the fruits form the sea. Roi grabbed what looked like castril oil and baby medication to get them off pacifires. The marine cook brought in the soild fruits, he placed them on the table. Roi threw them into a blender and added the two other ingrediants._This will cure people of being healthy. Ha ha ha. Poor guy, he chose the wrong day to get sick, should have ate his greens._ he remembered suddenly and grabbed a bounty of sour vegtibles. The concocktion brewed into a black liquid that smelled morbid. Roi grabbed a pot of hot water and added it in. The result was a greener mix and it smelt worse.

"BEHOLD, THE CURE TO ALL SCURVY"!((00C; DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME!!! YOU WILL DIE!))With that the underlings brought it to the paitent and fed him forcefully the bad, horrible, evil, deathly grotesque, demonic, poison, cure.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 11, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Do I look like the mirror express to you?" Clemens retorted at Drake. She hoped that he wasn't starting to take her powers for granted. It wasn't so simple as merely forming a mirror and going where ever you wanted, especially when you had others along for the ride. The art of teleportation was complex enough as it was, and her devil fruit power was a particularly difficult one to master. Clemens had of course worked hard since that fateful day to hone and refine her powers.
> 
> A mirror formed over the docks and everyone came tumbling out. Clemens emerged last, landing into a crouching position. Their ship lay directly behind them. However there was one problem, the giant mob that stood in their way. Men, women, and even children stood before them, wielding all manner of weapons. Clemens couldn't help but notice a group of doctors holding scalpels with murderous intent.
> 
> ...



"Looks like we'll just have to make do," he says, cracking his knuckles, "You don't have a problem beating on innocent towns people?"

"You just burnt some elderly couple's skin off! Are you seriously lecturing me on my morales!" the bandaged pirate barks at him, "But anyway, we're pirates, we can do whatever we damn please. That's the whole idea of being a pirate!"

He leaps forward and begins slamming his fists into the villagers, "Don't let these pirates take even more from us than they already have!" one man shouts, prompting the mass charge.

Drake holds out his open palm, "Sorry about this folks, but I can't let you get in my way here,"  he lets out a large blast of red aura that takes out everything in its path.

"A few more of those should do it," he charges another one and unleashes it, but in a flash a pumpkin crashes into it and explodes on impact, taking the attack out.

"It's the City Council!" someone shouts and the crowd begins to cheer. Two scantily dressed women, a fox women, and an extremely short old man with a monicle appear in the crowds. 

"Now now, what are all you kids up to?" the old man says calmly, "Mayor! We can't let these pirates destroy our town once again!"

The simply grins, "I would never allow such a tragedy to take place again. That's why me and my girls will be taking care of the situation," he raises his arms, "Now lets take care of this situation."

"Don't tell me what to do," the fox woman says before dashing off, "Would never think of it sweety!" he shouts to her in the distance.

"I'll go search for more pirates hun~" a large breasted woman with a witch hat and a broomstick says before flying off, "Coming deary?" she says to a barely dressed woman with a surgeon mask, "Stop staring at me you jealous bitch..." she says before chasing after the woman on the broom.

The Mayor looks towards Atlas, "Well, don't you seem beat up. Maybe an old man like myself will be able to handle you," Drake grins, "Don't count on it old man," he points his finger like a gun and fires a red beam but the man quickly rips off his jacket and his muscles just seem to pump up. His upper body becomes massive and he easily punches the blast out of the sky, "Now, it's time I show you youngsters what happens when you invade my island..."

*With Kris*

Handscuffs around his wrists and a blindfold on his eyes he is lead some unknown location on the island, "Where the hell are you taking me! You can't control where I go! Only I control where I go!"

He is soon thrown onto something hard. His handcuffs are removed and he quickly does the same with the blindfold, "Ok...Where am I...?"

He suddenly hears an engine reving, "What the-!?" he quickly activates his jet feet and sends himself flying into the air, just in time to avoid a man on a motorcycle gunning for him.

"Hello there, I'll be executing you today..." he says before firing a rocket out of his motorcylce at the airbourne pirate.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 11, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dante raises his arm up into the air as it begins to transform and catches the merman's foot. The power from the attack can be felt by all viewing the battle.
> 
> Dante grins as his skin transforms fully into a leathery red, "Not bad...But I'm afraid that weapon of yours will have to continue fasting Keng, because I won't be losing today."
> 
> ...



*Levy A. Than vs. Dante *

Levy groans as he feels the force of the shockwaves, ?The same thing applies to you, human scum!? He retorts, angrily. He leaps back and then sends a flurry of punches at Dante, who ducks and then slams his fist into the Fishman?s stomach. Levy skids back a few feet from the impact, but he continues his assault. Levy jumps back and sighs. 

"Lucky for you human, I?m not strong as I am in the sea!? Dante says nothing. He instead picks up a barrel and throws it at Levy. *?One-hundred Tile Punch!? *The barrel explodes into scrapes. ?You ate a devil fruit, eh?? Levy smirks and then looks at the sea. ?You?ll drown if you fall in the ocean then!? 

*?Devilfish sparring!? *His tail shoots out and wraps around Dante, who squirms and tries to overpower the strength of Levy?s tail, but the grip is tight. ?Let?s swim, heh!? He grins and then jumps into the water, with Dante right behind him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 11, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *Levy A. Than vs. Dante *
> 
> Levy groans as he feels the force of the shockwaves, ?The same thing applies to you, human scum!? He retorts, angrily. He leaps back and then sends a flurry of punches at Dante, who ducks and then slams his fist into the Fishman?s stomach. Levy skids back a few feet from the impact, but he continues his assault. Levy jumps back and sighs.
> 
> ...



*"You've just made a big mistake!"* he shouts in a dark tone. This insolent fool thinks he can sink him! The Devil King!

The water beneath them begins to bubble just before they crash into it. A massive geyser of flames shoot up from it, the heat from the fire evaborating the water as it shoots up from the bottom of the ocean.

The flames engulf the two in a massive blaze, Keng and the others watch as the flames fill the area, just inches away from burning the ship. The burnt merman crashes back onto the black deck of the ship. Dante lands moments after, unharmed.

Levy A. Than slowly rises to his feet and takes a battle position, "Impressive, most people would be burnt alive after that. Though I suppose a freak like you is nothing like most people..." he dashes forward and ducks under Levy's punch.

He then grabs hold of Levy's wrist and shouts, *"Chains of Hell,"* in a demonic voice. A cuff link forms on his wrist and a chain fires from it and links into the ground. 

Levy goes for a back hand but he grabs hold of his other wrist and the same effect happens. Dante stands before the chained fishman, "You were more powerful than I expected," he says, arms crossed, "How about joining under me. Your strength just about makes up for your hideousness."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 12, 2010)

*Velmose...*
Feroy watched the scene between "The Seeker" and Tengu on pins and needles. He wanted to assist thhe blind swordsman, but his body simply would not allow such a thing. His confrontation with Selo had profoundly weakened him. It was surprising that he was able to walk straight. Feroy held the woman, Robin, in his hands as he continued to watch the scene.

Eventually, the mysterious woman, Ten, stepped in and confronted Tengu. She seemed to carry an air of strength that exceeded that of "The Seeker". Feroy gently placed Robin back on the ground as he prepared to enter battle once again. "Even if I'm physically at my limit, I can't allow that man to die!" Feroy said as he started to move. But, a sharp pain shot through the pirate's body and anchored him back to the ground. "Damn...why am i so concerned about these people anyway?" Feroy said to himself as he laid on the ground.

*Que Flashback! Four years ago....*
A much younger looking Feroy stood on the deck of a ship in the middle of the ocean. It was a very stormy night, lighting sailed across the sky as rain pelted all those below. The ship rocked ominously back and forth as the wind howled and thunder crackled. 

Feroy held a blood-covered dagger in his hands. The deck of the ship was littered with the bodies of about twenty-five people. One of the pirate's attempted to crawl towards a gun that was lying a few feet away from him. Feroy centered his cold stare on the man. He allowed the pirate to reach the gun before taking any action.

"W-we trusted you on our ship, Feroy. And this is how you repay us?!" The pirate said as he aimed the gun at Feroy. The man's hand was shaking greater than an island under Whitebeard's influence. 

"You.....all of you....MOCKED ME!!!!" Feroy bellowed into the air before the dagger in his hand flew at the pirate's face. "In this world, you can't trust anyone. You made the mistake of trusting me."

*Right here, right now.....*
"Just what do you think you're doing to my first-mate?" Rio said standing between Ten and Tengu. He caught the woman's kick with both of his hands. A long grin was on the Mystic Pirate's face. 

*The Marine HQ: Marineford*​The door to Admiral Aihato's office flew open and the tall woman walked out of her office to find her former pupil, Zane Garrick, attacking an innocent Marine. The other Marine's in the area looked at the Admiral fearfully as she tried to figure out exactly what happened. 

"Commander Zane, why am I not surprised." Aihato said as she placed her hands on her hips.

_"Uhhhhh, Admiral Aihato-sama, it's now Lt. Zane Garrick."_ The secretary said from her desk. She attempted to hide her face behind a stack of papers as to avoid Garrick's death glare.

"Oh, is that so?" Aihato said, looking down at Garrick with a raised brow. "Come on in, Zane."


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 12, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Velmose...*
> Feroy watched the scene between "The Seeker" and Tengu on pins and needles. He wanted to assist thhe blind swordsman, but his body simply would not allow such a thing. His confrontation with Selo had profoundly weakened him. It was surprising that he was able to walk straight. Feroy held the woman, Robin, in his hands as he continued to watch the scene.
> 
> Eventually, the mysterious woman, Ten, stepped in and confronted Tengu. She seemed to carry an air of strength that exceeded that of "The Seeker". Feroy gently placed Robin back on the ground as he prepared to enter battle once again. "Even if I'm physically at my limit, I can't allow that man to die!" Feroy said as he started to move. But, a sharp pain shot through the pirate's body and anchored him back to the ground. "Damn...why am i so concerned about these people anyway?" Feroy said to himself as he laid on the ground.
> ...



Dapper stood over the badly injured Feroy. "Would you like me to heal you, my friend?" Dapper asked Feroy, pulling some medicines out of his bag. 

"Please, allow me to treat you. I've got quite a few good medicines here. I've picked them up in the other three blues." Dapper seemed to be avoiding being caught by the eyes of Stavio. He had never actually allied himself with the government, after all. They were currently only his means of travel at the moment. However, Ten had peeked his interest enough to travel with them longer than originally expected.

Ten meanwhile, looked at Rio as he held her leg back. "Interesting. You must be rather fast to be able to get between me and an opponent." Ten pulled her legs from Rio, and jumped back several feet. 

Meanwhile, the Seeker began to twitch slightly behind Tengu and Rio, it's eyes becoming a light yellow again. *"You are the captain of this group, eh?"* The voice from the den den mushi said. *"Well, if you cut off the head..."*

The Seeker appeared behind Rio, it's rib cage-like extensions stretching out and wrapping around his body. It began pulling him towards it. A yellow light illuminated from it's chest plate. *"...then the body will die."* Rio would have a lot of trouble escaping from it's grip. Ten watched as the scene played out. Despite her emotionless nature, something about her face had a look of shock on it.

*"Consider this my thanks for helping me in my research..."*

The Seeker then began counting down in a high pitched mechanical voice. _"10.....9......"_


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jolly Rodgers Vs Black Coats



> "Treasure..." a voice said from the near distance, "Any treasure around here will be graciously delivered to The Great Red Monkey!"
> 
> James stands at the top of a hill, arms crossed and a cocky look in his  eyes. After a mighty leap he lands before the two Pirate Captains, "So...What exactly is this treasure?" he says, looking around, shifty eyed.



"You will not lay a hand on my treasure filthy ape." Jason draws his sword and points it at James. "JIROBU! KILL HIM!" As he speaks those words, a massive man exits the cabin. His skin is gray and he has two rather large fangs protruding from his bottom Jaw. "Yes boss." 

Under the deck

"Oooh what's this?" Joseph rubs his hands together and opens up an ornate jeweled box. "Huh?" He stares confused at the treasure. "It's a fruit...." As he stares at it, his stomach begins to grumble. "Well... I am hungry...." Reaching in his grabs the fruit and takes a big bite. Swallowing the fruit he then... "BLECH!" Joseph tosses the fruit aside. "That was horrible..." Shaking his head he opts for the gold on board. "This will make a good start for us!" He reached for one of the coins, but it vanishes. "Eh?"

He grabs a handful more and they vanish.... He reaches for a cup, it disappears. "WHAT'S GOING ON!?!?!?!!??!?!" Joseph keeps grabbing at anything and it vanishes... "Damn it... So he has someone on board using an illusion devil fruit does he!? NO ONE TRICKS JOSEPH RODGERS WITH MONEY AND GETS AWAY WITH IT!" He reaches for a sword, but it vanishes. "DAMN IT! Guess i'm doing this the ol' fashion way..." 

Leaping up through the hole, he notices two new people on board. "Oh look, an ogre! Cool!" Jason turns around when he hears Joseph's voice. "You! You're a real bastard you know that!? Using an illusionist to make fake treasure! The only thing down there was some rotten fruit that tasted like ass.... Week old ass! or your ass, i bet your ass is terrible." He plugs his nose. 

"You.... You ate the fruit...!? YOU BASTARD!" Jason shouts. "That fruit was worth millions you fool!" Jason charges at Joseph. "How is some rotten fruit worth millions!?" Joseph leaps to the side as Jason slashes down on the deck. "It was the Pocket Pocket Fruit!" Joseph's eyes widen. "EH!?!?!?!? I ATE A DEVIL'S FRUIT!? Awesome!" He smirks. "Ah...so what's it do?" Jason's eye twitches. 

"It makes the user a pocket man! Capable of creating pocket dimensions! I was going to sell it to the world government for premium you bastard!" Joseph dodges another slash and grins. "So THAT'S why the treasure disappeared... I get it now!" Jason's eyes became more bloodlusted. "You.... Stole... My... Treasure!??!?" Joseph Smirked. "Hehehehe, Sorry!"


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 14, 2010)

*Wild Green/West Blue*

At the base of a small waterfall, Nirra removed what little clothes she had on and stepped into the water. She leaned back, resting her elbows on grass. It could be seen now that she had a few small scars on her body, just above her breasts and a couple on her waist. Nirra looked up at the sky. It was slowly getting darker. She thought about Lark, separated from his village.

_Flashback...
On her home island of Ayrah, a young breathless Nirra clutched a wooden fighting staff. Standing across from her was a large man who was nothing but muscle. He was covered with tattoos, with animal skin wrapped around his body, forming a sash, and pants made from animal skin as well. He also clutched a wooden fighting staff in his hands. This was the clan's leader, Turoh, and Nirra's father.

*"Not good enough yet, Nirra. You must hold your footing." * He said in a powerful voice. Nirra looked up at her father, and clutched her staff tightly. "Yes, father. I'll hold my stance better this time." Nirra's father came at her with great ferocity, his strikes each holding incredible power. Despite Nirra's small size compared to her father, she was managing to hold her own against his strikes. *"Next to the royal family themselves, our clan is one of the most powerful in the land of Ayrah. You may have not been born a boy, but you must be as strong, if not stronger than one!"*

Later that night, Nirra sat breathless in the tribe's main house, with bandages covering some of her injuries from earlier in the day. Turoh handed her a drink, holding one himself as he took a seat across from her. *"You did well today, Nirra. You are doing the clan well, and your mother would be proud. I can see you growing and becoming stronger with each passing day. I believe you will make a fine chief for this village someday."* Nirra smiled, taking a sip from her cup. "I hope to one day become one of the personal guards for the head family."

*"Hahahahahaha! That's my girl! Your ambition knows no end."*_


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 14, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei
*
Andrei stood in his stance in the few seconds it took for him to ponder what The Warrant meant the a kick connected with his head knocking him backwards. He didn't even see the attack, he got to his feet and shook his head, the kick was solid but it wasn't enough to penetrate his defenses.

"Don't get distracted or you will die" The Warrant said
"Soru" 

His form blurred but Andrei was able to keep up with his movements he saw exactly where he was going and blocked the kick that followed but he was gone again. 

"Lets see this soru again" Andrei said 

He raised both his hands aimed at his opponent

"Bone Bullets" 

He fired a volley of ten bullets one from each finger but the form of the man blurred again and Andrei reached over his shoulder and pulled a pair of bones with rounded heads and short handles. They should have been maces but he didn't add the spikes. He blocked with one hand and reached forward to smash the other one into the man's face.

"*Tekkai*" The warrant muttered as the bone made contact

There was a noise that surprised Andrei and The Warrant smiled at him 

"Shigan"
"Bone Defense" 

The attack met the defense but Andrei's bone was too tough the shigan wasn't able to penetrate the layer of bone he put just under the skin like shield. He swung one of the maces again and it connected this time blood flying from The Warrant's mouth in a spray. He got away with a quick soru and Andrei got an idea as he dropped back himself the clashed again but Andrei's reaction was too much for his opponent and he defended against his attacks easily, he almost had his hands full with defending that he couldn't attack. Just when The Warrant retreated Andrei followed him he made his bones heavier in the exchanges to give his attacks more power but as he moved he changed the density quickly and it was like a spring being released. He shot forward with blistering speed and The Warrant wasn't able to defend in time and Andrei delivered one blow to his mid section and another to the back of his head knocking him to the ground. Andrei put a boot on the man's chest and held  the bone mace high. They both knew in this position he would feel the attack through the tekkai. The Warrant had lost

"What was that thing you did to catch me?" he asked getting to his feet
"It was faster than my soru, it took me completely by surprise" 
"Just a little something I just thought up" Andrei said offering a hand
"I need to work on it a little"
"I also suppose you don't use those things in real fights" he said pointing to the ball tipped clubs

Andrei reached over and pulled free a thin bone colum full of spikes he seemed like it could be flexible but it held firm.

"I can make a lot of other things, what ever takes me at the moment" Andrei said with a smile
"Well it's clear, you're not meant to be with us grunts" The Warrant said
"I think you were sent here to be a part of the special group that reports directly to Commander Garrick"

Andrei nodded, he didn't really know the squadron was separated like this but he'd figure out his place. 

"I"ll just be over there trying to see if I can figure out a way to do that move without taking so many steps" Andrei said


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 15, 2010)

*The South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens drew her leather bullwhip from behind her belt and snapped it around rapidly, pressing back the throng of crazed townsfolk trying to get at her. "Back off!" she exclaimed firmly, making her green eyes flash brilliantly like lanterns for a moment. Someone nervously shouted devil fruit and the mob slowly began to back away. Clemens smirked as her ploy seemed to work. She didn't really want to harm these simple townsfolk if she could help it. She had lost her father to Pirates after all, and could understand the pain that drove some of these people to such anger. Clemens spoke up authoritatively again and snapped her whip violently at the ground for emphasis, generating a powerful whipcrack sound. "That's right, big bad scary devil fruit user over here, back u-" 

Before Clemens could even finish her sentence something fast moving barreled into her left side. She barely had time to register the movement out of the corner of her eye as she was lifted off her feet by a powerful tackle and blasted into the nearby dock masters office (losing her whip in the process), over a hundred feet away. Clemens grimaced in pain as she was slammed into the wooden planks of the wall with thunderous impact, shaking the entire structure. 

She landed onto her side and looked up at her attacker with a dazed expression. Clemens did a quick double take to confirm that her senses weren't betraying her. A tall and lithely built fox woman stood before Clemens. Her fur was the color of dim gold, and a long tail swished back and forth behind her back. The Fox woman narrowed her amber eyes towards Clemens. "I'm not scared of Devil Fruit users as you can see Pirate," she said in a blunt tone. 

"Hm...lucky me," Clemens responded. It still hurt to be called Pirate and she wasn't sure if she'd ever get over it. Without warning Clemens swung her right leg around in a sweeping circle, but the fox woman nimbly and rather easily leapfrogged over her leg. Clemens rolled back to her feet, drawing her twin daggers from her belt in one smooth motion, but the fox woman spun around gracefully and slapped the blades out of her hands with her long furry tail. _Dammit she's fast!_ Clemens thought to herself as a blistering punch flew at her face. She couldn't dodge the punch without using a certain technique. 

*"Soru!" *

Clemens body dematerialized like a wraith and the fox woman's fist flew through nothing but air, shattering a hole into the nearby wall. Clemens reappeared behind the fox woman and lunged at her back at full speed. Her eyes widened however as the fox woman disappeared in a soru  like fashion. Clemens landed awkwardly on her stomach where her foe had just been standing, utter shock on her face. _She's as fast as my soru...no way!  _ The fox woman reappeared over Clemens and thrust her claws into her back. 

"You're still too slow," the fox woman declared with all the coldness of a hunter delivering the final killing blow towards it's prey.

_2 years ago...
"125!" declared the old Rokushiki master.

Chief Warrant Officer Clemens looked at the old man questioningly, then slowly stared at his wrinkled hands which were still clamped around her own hands. "Um you can let go now," she said. The old man laughed with a look of slight red faced embarrassment and quickly released his vice like grip. "Right, right, sorry. Uh what kind of moisturizer do you use by the way? Your hands are so soft." Clemens rolled her eyes and chuckled. "Gunpowder of Olay. It's all the rage. Anyways can I have the list so I can be on my way...*gramps*." 

"That hurt," the old man muttered as he began to write in his pad.

"Wasn't Rokushiki invented over a hundred years ago? You must've been like a teenager back then huh?" 

"Don't push it little lady..."

Lt. Garrick was waiting impatiently for Clemens as she exited the Cipher Pol building, his beefy arms crossed and a scowl on his face. "Took you long enough. Well?" he grumbled. Clemens shrugged and flashed him the training list. "I have a 125 douriki apparently." Garrick snorted derisively in response. "Weak! But don't worry. I'll turn you into a wrecking machine that walks, talks, and shits absolute justice. If you can't handle the strain of the training though you'll probably die of a heart attack, a stroke, an aneurysm, your brain might explode...you know minor stuff...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA." 

"Wow, sounds great sir," Clemens responded with mock enthusiasm. 
_


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 16, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral vs Wazi Derko/ Green Cloak pirates *

He felt how his body fell to the ground, the impact made him to open his eyes, looking around a bit he saw in front of him a man.By his look he was strong. Brown boots with blue, brown shorts, the clothes of the superiors of his body were blue, yellow framed glasses covering her eyes black. The man was muscular, his hair was dark and had dreadlocks, a cocky smile in his face as he looks at him."So you´re awake, uh?"the stranger asked"Uh? who the hell are you? and Why am I tied?"Ral asked, but then remembered what happened when he was at the restaurant. Those bastards How they dare to use something as reliable as the food to trick him? he was going to kick their asses.

"Who am I, you ask?"Wazi asked smiling, then kicked Ral in the face sending him rolling some meters away"My name is Wazi Derko, and I´m i charge of take care of you before we give ya to the marines"he said with a tone of voice as if he were joking"Think I can have some fun before that", with that he went near of the flame user and kicked him in the stomach this time, leaving Ral without air in his lungs to breath.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 16, 2010)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Lt. Zane Garrick entered into the gym in a foul mood, grumbling curses under his breath. After the shocking revelation he had just received earlier he needed to hit something...hard. Others in the gym who saw Garrick quickly steered clear of him. Garrick slowly scanned the gym, looking for his target. He noticed what looked like the aftermath of a rather intense sparring session between one of the weak ass grunts in his crew and some new guy he'd never seen before. 

"That'll do," Garrick mumbled. 

Garrick walked towards the warrant officer who had just gotten his ass kicked. The grunt froze as he saw Garrick and quickly made to salute. Before his right hand even reached his forehead however Garrick backhanded him across the face. The grunt flew headfirst across the gym like a rocket and crashed into a weight stand, landing in a crumpled heap. Garrick smiled. He suddenly felt better, only a little though. "Someone get that piece of filth out of my gym!" he barked, before whirling around and focusing his attention on the newcomer.

"And who the fuck are you?" Garrick asked with a scowl on his face. 
_
With Amelia..._
Amelia sat by her uncle as he fished in the bay. To everyone else he was Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong, but to her he was just Uncle Archie. Amelia waited for him to say something but he just kept fishing with a calm look on his face. Finally she spoke up. "Why did you-"

"Why did I assign you to Taskforce Absolute Justice?" he suddenly interjected, his gaze still focused on the fishing line. Amelia slowly nodded. "Not to mention the most psychotic Marine in the fleet," she added. "Are you trying to punish me or something? I graduated at the top of my class. I don't deserve this."  Archer didn't respond and instead pointed at the great gates of justice in the far distance. "Did you know that Poseidon once tore those doors down as a warning to the Marines? It was before you were born, but to me it feels like just yesterday." Amelia sighed and looked at him questioningly. "What does that have to do with this?"  

"Many within the Marines wanted to chase after Poseidon for his boldness, and declare all out war, but I let him return to the New World without any resistance. Some called me a coward for my decision that we had been disrespected, but do you know what I saw?"  

"What?" 

"Just two broken doors which we could easily fix, and certainly nothing worth going to war over." 

"I'm not following you," Amelia responded, beginning to grow slightly impatient. 

Archer locked eyes with her, a bemused expression on his face. "There is no such thing as absolute justice in this world. I wanted you to see that with your own eyes." He then reached into his vest pocket and produced a folded up bounty poster, handing it to her. "Before you go I think you should see this..." Amelia unfolded the bounty poster and let out a gasp of shock as she saw her sisters smiling face pasted on the front.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 16, 2010)

*Atlas D. Drake vs The Mayor*

"Oi, Henry, who the hell is this geezer?" the tiny old man had suddenly grown a upper body that would put a gorilla to shame and took Drake's blast out with a simple punch.

"Hmph, that's The Mayor. Ever since his incompetence in the last pirate attack he has been in training, preparing for the next," The Mayor turns his eyes towards Henry, "Oh Dr. Jekyll...Judging from these bandages on this pirate I see you've resorted to doctoring criminals."

"Well thanks to a little someone I've lost all respect as a doctor on this island..." he clutches his chest, "And it seems that little someone would like to say..."

His muscles begin to expand, he rips off his doctors coat and his hair grows longer, "HELLO!" he roars, "Well well Mayor, remember me?"

The Mayor shakes his head, "I never understood this boy...In all my years as mayor-!" 

"Shut up old man!" he turns over towards Drake, "You're that Atlas guy right...The one Henry plans on joinin'"


Drake scratches his head, "Uh, yeah...So why did you put on 200 pounds of muscle and start referring to yourself in the third person?"

"That pussy Henry ain't here no more. Name's Edward Hyde, the real man out of the two of us! Now, more importantly, where's your ship?" Drake, still confused, slowly points into the distance, "Bah! What a piece a shit! Does it even have a damn name?"

Drake shrugs, "Whatever, I'll fix er' up real nice. Well, at least good enough for us to get the hell outa' here!" he rubs his chin, "But I got no tools..."

"I'm still confused but you're gona' fix my ship so Kong! Lend him a hand!" Kong looks at him uneasily but then transforms into a hammer and lands in Edward's hands, "Well ain't that interestin'! Come on monkey, you and me are gona' make this thing sea worthy!"

Drake turns towards The Mayor, "You're gona' let that buffoon fix your ship? Doctors aren't meant to be shipwrights and shipwrights aren't meant to be doctors...Those wounds will probably burst open with one blow!"

The Pirate Captain taps his wound on his chest, "I think these'll hold up just find. Now stop making excuses old man! Lets go!"

"You can't talk to me like that! I'M THE MAYOR!" he ducks under Drake's punch and hammers one right into his gut. The pirate goes flying backwards until he crashes into a rock, "D-damn...He's strong..."

"And fast!" he's already closed the gap and punches him in the chest, causing the rock he was resting against to break and a cloud of gust to fill the area, "You're out of your league child."

*James vs Jirobu*

"Who do you think you are! You think you can beat the Great Red-!" the massive man swings his fist down on James but notices his fist didn't go through all the way, "Hmm?"

*"Gorilla Point..."* James has transformed into a larger, more muscular form with black fur covering his arms and parts of his face, "Nobody...NOBODY CUTS ME OFF!" he takes the surprised giant by surprise and pushes his fist upwards, throwing him off balance.

*"Monkey Point!"* he returns to his normal form but grows red fur all over his body and a long red tail. He then draws his two blades from his back and leaps upwards.

*"Monkey Slicer!"* he cuts several large X slashes into his chest before landing behind him. He stabs his blades into the ground and then removes his white jacket and tie and rolls up the sleeves of his red dress shirt, "And you think you can take my spotlight!" he shouts up to Joseph. 

"You're not the only Devil Fruit users around here!" Jirobu's fist smacks into the distracted swordsman and sends him crashing into a rock. 

He slowly rises from the dusty area as it clears with an angry look in his eyes, *"What did I say about interrupting me..."*


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 16, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei Smirnov
*
Andrei stood over in his corner sweat was pouring down his face, his entire body was wet. He was getting the hang of the move, max weight then light and he sprang forward. He got it down to two steps for now but his legs really hurt. He dropped down to the ground breathing hard, he lay on the ground for a short while and realized that the place was silent. The noise of fighting had stopped. 

He sat up quickly and saw a mountain of a man striding through the training room, there was no doubt who the man was. Andrei looked at the man's physique and he was impressed. The man had muscles on top muscles, he had muscles in places most people didn't even have places. He quickly got to his feet, his knees buckled but he stood strait. He watched as Garrick approached _The Warrant_, the man was about to salute when a backhand that Andrei could just barely see connected with the man sending him flying across the room. Andrei looked on, he wasn't surprised, there were so many horror stories about this man some of them were bound to be truthful. Garrick spun to face Andrei

"And who the fuck are you?" Garrick asked with a scowl on his face. 

Andrei looked up at Garrick with his white eyes, the man's eyes were like coals. This face struck fear into the hearts of many but Andrei was excited a sort of dangerous excitement

"Petty Officer Andrei Smirnov" Andrei said calmly as he saluted
"I have just been assigned to this squadron" 
"All my paper work is with your assistant"


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 16, 2010)

*Marine Base G12 with Syrei and Bogart*

Syrei created some distance between the two men his mind was racing the swords clashed but there was no fire.

"I heard..." Syrei began 

It hit him all at once, he felt Bogart's swords make contact with his own but he didn't hear anything. He looked up and Bogart his face still slightly

"Are you OK son?" Bogart asked again

Syrei didn't answer he took a step forward and swung his sword with both hands with all his power but Bogart parried the strike with both of his swords and the same thing again totally threw Syrei off balance with the parry. Bogart spun around and hit Syrei with the flat of his swords one on his leg and the other on his back. Syrei flushed as he recovered his balance

"You put too much of yourself in your attacks" Bogart said in a tone 
"After you completely embarrass me you are going to lecture me?" Syrei said in a fiery tone
"I understand that you attack full of passion but it's good to keep a little something back" Bogart said
"Lets go again" he said taking a step back
"This isn't a duel" Syeri thought to himself
"This is a lesson" 

Syrei flushed he was so embarrassed, he put so much stock in his skill and this man was light years ahead of him. There was something about the man though that made him want to listen to him. 

"So what you're saying is don't use all of my strength in the swing?" Syrei asked 

He dashed forward and swung his great sword with much the same result except this time he didn't lose his balance and he was able to deflect a stabbing thrust sent at him with his gauntlet.

"Good, you're getting it now" Bogart said


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei Smirnov
> *
> Andrei stood over in his corner sweat was pouring down his face, his entire body was wet. He was getting the hang of the move, max weight then light and he sprang forward. He got it down to two steps for now but his legs really hurt. He dropped down to the ground breathing hard, he lay on the ground for a short while and realized that the place was silent. The noise of fighting had stopped.
> 
> ...



Garrick scowled again. "Oh so that's why I don't know who the fuck you are. My last assistant was KIA." This was only partly true however. In the heat of combat Garrick had used the poor assistant as a human battering ram, snapping his neck in the process.  It was too bad, the man could make one hell hell of a cup of coffee, but he was an even better for bludgeoning pirates. Garrick's new assistant, that little twat Armstrong, was off somewhere doing Oda knew what. She was really turning out to be a terrible assistant.  

"I recognize your family name though. I hope the apple hasn't fallen far from the tree," Garrick grumbled. "You'll have a chance to prove yourself soon enough. We're going after a godless pirate crew called the Atlas Pirates." A dark shadow crept over Garrick's face as he said the name of the pirate crew, and he clenched his massive fists tightly. "You better not have any problems executing pirates on the spot," he told Smirnov darkly. 

Heads would surely roll when he finally ran into that traitorous red headed bitch and whoever was stupid enough to hang around with her. The mental image put a smile on his face. 



Funkfreed said:


> Dapper stood over the badly injured Feroy. "Would you like me to heal you, my friend?" Dapper asked Feroy, pulling some medicines out of his bag.
> 
> "Please, allow me to treat you. I've got quite a few good medicines here. I've picked them up in the other three blues." Dapper seemed to be avoiding being caught by the eyes of Stavio. He had never actually allied himself with the government, after all. They were currently only his means of travel at the moment. However, Ten had peeked his interest enough to travel with them longer than originally expected.
> 
> ...



_2 years ago..._
Tengu stood at the docks with Kimiko, looking out at the vast horizon. His hair, which in a few years would become much longer and spikier, was shaved into a buzz cut. In place of the giant buster blade he would one day carry around his back, were two ebony handled katana strapped to his belt.  

Kimiko smiled at him anxiously. She stood almost an inch taller then Tengu and had long raven dark hair that stretched to her waist. A vicious looking broadsword hung from her right shoulder. "This is it Tengu. The start of our journey. When next we meet we'll be rivals," she declared. Tengu grinned back in response. "I'll be waiting for you at the top. Don't make me wait too long." 

"Dream on!" Kimiko exclaimed with a laugh. "I'm the one who's getting to the top first." 

*"LAST CALL FOR GECKO ISLAND!!!"* a loud voice announced from a nearby transport ship. 

Kimiko took a deep breath. "Well that's me..." she said in a low voice tinged with nervous anticipation. Tengu extended his right hand towards her, probably the best friend he ever had. "See ya around." He waited for Kimiko to take his hand. Instead she hugged him tightly and pecked him on the cheek, taking him by surprise. 

"I'll be waiting for you," she whispered into his ear, before running off towards the departing ship. 

_A year later...
Tengu saluted his buster blade towards the bloody swordsman who was crumpled on the ground before him. Tengu himself looked barely better, but he had won. That was all that mattered. Another victory on the road to the top. "Good fight, maybe we'll meet again," Tengu declared.

"You mean...you're not going to kill me?" the defeated swordsman asked in shock. 

Tengu shook his head. "Nope, it's not my style. Since I've beaten you I humbly ask that you do the same for anyone that you defeat." 

"Damn that makes me feel bad about wasting that chick a few weeks back."

"What chick?" Tengu asked, narrowing his eyes under his blindfold.

"Some girl with a broadsword. Real war machine that one was. She almost got me but I managed to slit her throat while she thought I was out of it. I think her name was *Kimigo* or something like that. Couldn't tell with her gurgling up blood."_ 

_Right now..._
Tengu was shocked to see Rio back on his feet, but was even more shocked when the seeker suddenly sprung back to life and ensnared Rio. Tengu couldn't see the rapidly flashing yellow light on the Seeker's chest plate, but only an idiot couldn't figure out what the mechanical monstrosity was counting down towards. 

"Hey that guy still owes me a horse!" Tengu shouted, before moving as fast as he could. He spun his buster blade around, wincing as the slash wound running along his back opened up even further. Tengu sprung into the air and raised the buster blade high over his head. As he came back down he slashed downward at the rib cage like appendages that were pulling in Rio. If this slash didn't work he had no clue what would happen next. One thing was for sure though, he wasn't going to run.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 17, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei Smirnov*

Andrei looked at Garrick with a smile while he and Garrick agreed on what to do with pirates. Garrick was a rabid dog and his superiors could see that, Andrei was some other kind of more silent hunter. Garrick was like an iron fist smashing what ever came into his path, all Andrei was is an iron fist with a velvet glove on it.

"You better not have any problems executing pirates on the spot," he told Smirnov darkly.
"No problems at all sir" Andrei answered
"We cannot fight men trying to kill us to subdue them"
"We have to fight to kill or else we will be killed" Andrei said calmly

He looked up at the man and saw him smiling of all things, Garrick was full of surprises. 

"Permission to continue my training sir" Andrei said looking up at Garrick


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van*

He was running away, trying to find a place to hide for a second and load his Hades, why is he running? easy, when he was wandering around the town he committed the worst mistake of his life, he stared at a crazy woman who was intimidating a guy by seeing her breasts. She turned to see Van and then her anger went against the poor gunslinger, he was just watching the scene, not her body. But the black-haired woman with blue clothes just kept calling him "perverted sack of flesh".

After some insults from the woman he began to complain, but the woman just continued saying that he was staring at her body, such an annoying person.During the discussion, Van stupidly said that he was a pirate a member of the Atlas Pirates to be exact, then the woman became  kind of excited and took out her weapons, a gun and a saw. Beelze widened his eyes as soon as the head surgeon began to attack him with the sharp weapon. She was trying to kill him.

Dodging some scalpels and bullets which were fired by Jessica, he managed to enter an alley, there he quickly took out his hades and some normal bullets. Full loading his gun, he overlooks along the alley´s corner, there the woman was getting closer to his place" Damn, she is insane!"he said to himself getting ready to go out and fight properly"But she is so damn sexy too!!, fuck! no time to think in this shit"he said and jumped out of the alley. Firing three times he stopped the woman´s rush, now they were face to face"Come here pervert and let me rip off your balls!"Jessica said in anger.

Van had a big sweat drop on his head, this woman was a fool or what? whoever man that hears a threaten like that won´t be near of her " Sorry but no, think you are very sexy but with an ugly character"he said without thinking twice, the woman´s face became completely red and an uncontrollable rage can be seen in her eyes"You´re dead brat!"she said shoting some drill tips which were easily avoided by Van who instantly fired his gun again, though  Jessica was able to dodge it.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 17, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _2 years ago..._
> Tengu stood at the docks with Kimiko, looking out at the vast horizon. His hair, which in a few years would become much longer and spikier, was shaved into a buzz cut. In place of the giant buster blade he would one day carry around his back, were two ebony handled katana strapped to his belt.
> 
> Kimiko smiled at him anxiously. She stood almost an inch taller then Tengu and had long raven dark hair that stretched to her waist. A vicious looking broadsword hung from her right shoulder. "This is it Tengu. The start of our journey. When next we meet we'll be rivals," she declared. Tengu grinned back in response. "I'll be waiting for you at the top. Don't make me wait too long."
> ...



_8.....7.....6......_

*"All of you...getting so worked up..."* As the mechanical monstrosity pulled Rio closer to it, Tengu's blade came slicing down. The seeker's remaining arm grabbed the blade and tossed Tengu to it's side.  

*
"Ten, hold him."* Ten quickly complied, appearing just above Tengu and wrapping her arms around his body, in an awkward "hug". Tengu would have a lot of trouble moving under her superhuman grip. "Sir. Is this entirely necessary? We can just as easily capture them. Why do we have to go to this length?" Ten asked the unseen person behind the den den mushi. 

*"Quiet!"* The voice barked.

_5....4...._


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 17, 2010)

*Velmose...*
A weird doctor hovered over Feroy offering him medical attention. "N-no! Get the hell away from me! I need to help him," Feroy said as he struggled to pick himself off the ground, enduring the seering pain. Feroy was inclined to decline the doctor's offer, but his body wouldn't allow it. He had reached his limit for the time being.

Rio struggled to free himself from "The Seeker's" binds. He used every inch of power that remained within his damaged body to resist the metal monstrosity, but to no avail. The Mystic Pirate captain finally realized why the machine was counting down, there was no other answer. It was surely a self-destruct order, a dying wish.

"TENGU!!!! STOP!!!!" Rio bellowed at the top of his lungs. His voice echoed throughout the mini battlefield, silencing all. In a matter of seconds, Rio came to the conclusion that there wouldn't be any escape for him. This would be the end.

"It's been fun, man. Oh and I'm sorry about your horse....maybe I'll see him in heaven. Unless he was an evil horse..." Rio said as a slight grin ran across his face.

_"10.....9......" _

"I guess you want to be the strongest swordman, huh Tengu? I'll certainly love to see the expression on everyone's face when a blind man does it! Do it for the both of us! And the horse!"

_"8.....7.....6......"_

"Tengu, befriend that guy over there on the ground. He's the guy that took down Selo. He seems like a good guy, let him join the crew. Please."

_"5....4...."_

"Let everyone fear the name of the Mystic Pirates!!! Rock the world!!!"

_"3.....2......"_

"And remember, once a Mystic Pirate, always a Mystic Pirate!!! I'll be cheering for you guys where ever I go!!!"

_"1................"_


*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!*​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 18, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Velmose...*
> A weird doctor hovered over Feroy offering him medical attention. "N-no! Get the hell away from me! I need to help him," Feroy said as he struggled to pick himself off the ground, enduring the seering pain. Feroy was inclined to decline the doctor's offer, but his body wouldn't allow it. He had reached his limit for the time being.
> 
> Rio struggled to free himself from "The Seeker's" binds. He used every inch of power that remained within his damaged body to resist the metal monstrosity, but to no avail. The Mystic Pirate captain finally realized why the machine was counting down, there was no other answer. It was surely a self-destruct order, a dying wish.
> ...



Tengu frantically struggled to free himself of the robot girls superhuman grip, but to no avail. As Rio delivered his final words Tengu screamed with rage, hoping that he could somehow beat the countdown, even though he knew he couldn't. "RIO!" 

_3...2...1._ 

Suddenly the seeker exploded in a bright fireball. Tengu felt intense heat wash over his face, but that wasn't the worst. His extremely sensitive eardrums almost exploded as the intense sound of the blast hit him like a out of control freight train. Tengu grimaced in intense pain as blood trickled out of his ears.  

Out of pure instinct Tengu kicked off the ground, unable to even aim his shot. They both crashed into the wall of a nearby general store, but thankfully the robot girl hit first, taking the brunt of the impact. For a split second Tengu felt her grip loosen. It was just enough for him to exert every bit of his remaining strength, not of the metal variety of course, but of good old fashioned human muscle honed through over a decade of intense and grueling training that would break a normal man. Tengu broke free and kicked at her with all his might, hoping that it would buy him enough time to make his escape. 

He blindly dived away, his heart racing a mile a minute. All he could hear was a high pitched buzzing sound that made his head hurt like hell. As he came to his feet he staggered about like a drunken sailor, trying to regain his equilibrium.  For that brief moment he was nothing more then a normal blind person and he scrambled around in a daze, stretching his hands out to try and grab something, anything to root him back to the world. It was the most frightening sensation in the world. He couldn't see or hear anything, and all he could smell was the overwhelming fire and smoke that wafted though the air...and something even worse, burnt flesh. 

Rio's last words suddenly echoed through his mind, _"Tengu, befriend that guy over there on the ground. He's the guy that took down Selo. He seems like a good guy, let him join the crew. Please."_

Tengu slammed his right boot heel like a jackhammer into the ground, and his other sense automatically kicked in. The one that wasn't based on sight, hearing, or smell. Tengu could feel the vibrations of his kick travel through the ground. Suddenly a wave of glowing lines appeared in his minds eye like a brilliant light show, forming a vague sonar like outline of the world around him. He could feel his sword laying on the ground near by, the ruined hulk of the seeker, and...Tengu quickly blocked it out. Then he picked up on the one called Feroy and some other tiny creature laying close by. Tengu quickly made a beeline for his sword, but in his still dazed state tripped over someone laying on the ground. "Huh?!" 

Tengu quickly realized that it was the girl from before who had landed mysteriously out of nowhere. She was still unconscious. He had no clue what her story was but he wasn't the type to just ignore a lady in distress. Even when he was probably in more distress then the lady.  Tengu staggered back to his feet, and without even thinking scooped the girl up in his arms and slung her over his left shoulder. Under normal circumstances this wouldn't be that bad at all, playing the hero, but these weren't normal circumstances. This was life or death. Tengu felt like he might collapse at any point, and if that robot girl came at him again he knew it would be all over for him. However he already knew what his next move would be. He was going wherever Feroy was going, which was hopefully far away from here. Tengu just hoped that the man was up to the task.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 18, 2010)

*With Levy A. Than*

?Serve under a human! Like I would ever do something like that!!!? Levy spits on Dante?s shoes and then he says, ?The idea is so disgraceful-? Dante raises his fist, preparing to knock his hammer head off his two shoulders. Levy then realizes how bad of a situation he is in. He is outnumbered, chained, and unable to move. Perhaps, he should?ve chosen his words more carefully. But serving under a human? He had already been shamed when he showed mercy to a human, before. He couldn?t do it again. Then he thought about it. 

Right now, he had no chance against Dante or his crew. But if he joined them, he could maybe get his revenge on this man for defeating him and embarrassing him. Closing his eyes, and then opening them, he shouts, ?No, wait!? Dante stares at him and says, ?I?m listening.? Levy shakes his large head side-to-side. ?I apologize, captain. It would be an? honor to serve under you.? Dante smirks, ?So be it.? With a flick of his wrists, the fiery chains of Hades disappear and Levy is free. He gasps for air and glares as Dante walks away. ?Welcome to the crew, fish man.? 

Levy shakes his fist in anger. ?One day, I?ll get my revenge on this human?? He mutters, so no one else can hear him. But for now, he had to fit in with these, humans and panda.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 18, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu frantically struggled to free himself of the robot girls superhuman grip, but to no avail. As Rio delivered his final words Tengu screamed with rage, hoping that he could somehow beat the countdown, even though he knew he couldn't. "RIO!"
> 
> _3...2...1._
> 
> ...



*"Heheheheheheh...it's good to know something worked on that damn thing"* The voice said after the explosion. 

In a moment of distraction, Ten gazed at the flaming remains of the seeker's form, and quickly lost her grip of Tengu, who knocked her a few feet back. 

*"Ten! Stop them now!"* Ten quickly swung her arm forward, pointing her palm at Tengu. A beam of yellow light gathered in her hand. A beam of light fired from her palm, but narrowly missed the pirates, who were already out of sight. The beam instead hit a nearby building, causing the wall to explode.

*"Go after them!"* Ten complied, following closely behind the escaping pirates.

*"That idiot Shinsou. He woke her up too early. She's quite off today..."* Stavio meanwhile walked over to the still burning remains of both the seeker and Rio. "Ugh...the smell. I wonder if this man had a bounty on his head."

*"Either way...I want his body brought here. It could be useful. Bring Shinsou's men back, and have them transport you and the remains back here. We will depart when Ten returns."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 19, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> *With Levy A. Than*
> 
> ?Serve under a human! Like I would ever do something like that!!!? Levy spits on Dante?s shoes and then he says, ?The idea is so disgraceful-? Dante raises his fist, preparing to knock his hammer head off his two shoulders. Levy then realizes how bad of a situation he is in. He is outnumbered, chained, and unable to move. Perhaps, he should?ve chosen his words more carefully. But serving under a human? He had already been shamed when he showed mercy to a human, before. He couldn?t do it again. Then he thought about it.
> 
> ...



Dante grins as he walks away from his new subordinate, "Don't worry fishman, you won't have to serve under a human...You'll be serving under the Devil King."

He was no fool, he knew that Levy would not just let this pass and work as his loyal subordinate. He would be waiting for the day he could remove his head from his shoulders, and that is just what he wanted.

He needed a subordinate that kept him on his toes, with his potential enemy among the rest of his company he would constantly he on guard, he would never relax and let a possibly fatal slip up happen. Yes, he would work just find.

_*Gabriel...*_

As he reviewed the list of exercises that the old man had given him he walked back aboard the *Dark Justice *. It was quite the list, but he would be able to handle it. He needed to be able to handle it.

Distracted by his long list he bumped into a man carrying a bundle of papers. Gabriel wasn't phased but the man fell right on his behind, the papers flying everywhere. 

The man scurries to pick them up but something catches his eye. He steps on his hand before the lackey could pick it up, "Move along..." he says in a dark tone.

The man dashes away and he slowly picks up a piece of paper. It is a bounty poster, he normally didn't follow these things, he would just find pirates and kill them as they came. But this one was different. 

*Dante "Devil King" Masters*​
"This is impossible..." he grips it tightly, "Father had him executed years ago! He betrayed our family by committing a horrible sin...And now...*He-he's become a pirate!*"

He walks away in disbelief, he would track this impostor down himself. There's no way his brother could have escaped his father's wrath. He would have to see this with his own eyes...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 19, 2010)

*Velmose...*
Feroy watched helplessly as "The Seeker" exploded, destroying itself and taking Rio right along with him. He wanted to say something, anything, but he couldn't find the words to use. Feroy felt as if Rio's death rested on his shoulders and that he should take full responsibility for it. No matter how Feroy looked at it, he thought that he could've done _something_ to prevent this from happening. 

Tengu headed directly towards Rio while holding the mysterious woman in his arms. It still baffled him as to how a blind-man could navigate himself so well. He'd have to ask him about that later, that is if he still remembered to. Just then, the robotic woman that engaged Tengu earlier fired a beam of light from her hand that narrowly missed the swordsman and destroyed a building in the distance. 

"Let's get out of here!" Feroy said, pulling himself to his feet. The doctor's aid was able to temporarily give Feroy enough strength to at least move on his own for a bit. Even though he didn't know either of the two people he was running with, it didn't matter. He just knew they had to get away as quick as possible if they were to survive.

"We'll take a ship at the docks and push out! I won't allow that man's dream to perish along with us!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Velmose...*
> Feroy watched helplessly as "The Seeker" exploded, destroying itself and taking Rio right along with him. He wanted to say something, anything, but he couldn't find the words to use. Feroy felt as if Rio's death rested on his shoulders and that he should take full responsibility for it. No matter how Feroy looked at it, he thought that he could've done _something_ to prevent this from happening.
> 
> Tengu headed directly towards Rio while holding the mysterious woman in his arms. It still baffled him as to how a blind-man could navigate himself so well. He'd have to ask him about that later, that is if he still remembered to. Just then, the robotic woman that engaged Tengu earlier fired a beam of light from her hand that narrowly missed the swordsman and destroyed a building in the distance.
> ...



Tengu huffed and puffed as he carried both the unconscious girl and his buster blade over his shoulders, leaving a trail of blood in his wake from the slash wound across his back. His inner ears still rung loudly, disorienting him slightly. So he kept as close to Feroy as possible, not wanting to lose his bearings.  

"If we ever meet the guy who was controlling that monster...I'm going to kill him," Tengu muttered grimly, referring to the seeker. "That's a promise."

_No you won't that's not your style_, a voice chimed in. _You couldn't even avenge your best friend. _

Eventually they reached the docks. Tengu kept his face downcast. The sea breeze felt good on his face. "Yeah you're going to have to pick the boat..."  he told Feroy in a tired voice.


----------



## AlexNestoras (Dec 19, 2010)

*South Blue....*

Cruzan sits on a bar and drinks his own rum from his silver flusk. Men and women sit around as well. They all drink and smoke. They all seem like pirates. 

An old man next to the door mutteres _"That man...that man reminds me of someone from...long long ago...He is so similar with..."_ the old man cries, he barely stands on his feet. He seems like being ages old._ "His hair ...he reminds me of Red Haired..."
_

Suddenly the doors open both with force. A marine squad enters aiming everyone in the bar.* "SURRENDER NOW! YOU ARE UNDER ARREST"*

"You cannot just enter here and arrest us. We are pirates.." someone said from a dark corner
Cruzan smirked. 
"JUST SHOOT THEM DOWN THEN. WE HAVE NO ORDERS FOR LET THEM LIVE" a marine yelled.
*"BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM BAM*"
_"Shhfaaasstt" _ slashes fly in the air. Every single bullet is cut in half.

A man with a marine t-shirt and long decorated sword stands in the middle calmly. "I said that you cannot simply walk by and arrest us all. We are pirates and we are gonna resist"
*"WHO ARE YOU ??? YOU WEAR A T-SHIRT WITH OUR MARINE EMBLEM ON IT. YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO WEAR THIS IF YOU ARE NOT A MARINE BASTARD*"

"I know that kid..He is not just another weak pirate. You have to be carefull with such guys." A huge guy push the other marines away as he walks inside. He digs since his head reaches the top. His shade covers the floor. His size is tremendous. 

"sky's lines" the strange guy with the sword whispers and in a blink of an eye appears in front of the huge marine officer. But the marine easily stops him with a big weapon similar to a bazooka.
"You are the one that survived the execution with the chains around your hands, feet and head in the same time huh? How you managed to keep your body parts together after that boy?" the marine officer says with a weird smile

Before a response the marine officer fires once and explodes the strange guy away leaving him under stones. 
That moment Cruzan stands up and turns around facing the marines for first time. A voice comes out of his mouth "You should not...." he does not finish his phrase and another shot follows and explodes on Cruzan.
"You should ....stay down pirate" the marine officer laughs "Joruahahaha" and all the other marines laugh as well "*HAHAHAHAHA"*

Nothing can be seen for a while at Cruzan's position except smoke. But then a dark figure still stands there. Cruzan with blood flowing on his face and chest makes some steps in front. 
"You should not wound what you can't kill..."



*Continues...*


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 19, 2010)

*Velmose*

Ten abruptly stopped chasing after the group. She could have easily kept going after them, but something held her back. She kept a close eye on them as they made their way to the docks, following closely behind them, but staying out of sight. She didn't seem to be openly hostile to them at the moment. 

All of a sudden, something very large dropped out of the sky, landing just behind Ten. She turned around to see a massive man standing over her. *"Finally found you."* Said the man. "Who are you? Identify yourself." Ten asked the man.

*"Heh, where are my manners? I'm called Orwon, and I came to get you. Number ten."* 

"You are not a marine. I will not be coming with you." Ten said. *"That isn't up to you. I was sent to go get you. My master wants you for his current plan."* "I will not repeat myself. I am not coming with you."

Orwon smiled. He turned to the remaining members of the Mystic pirates heading towards the docks. *"Then you must not care about the citizens of this village."* He quickly pulled out a long rifle that was strapped around his back and pointed it at the pirates. Ten quickly kicked Orwon's hands, knocking the gun away from him. *"Gaah. Dammit! You fuckin'-" * "I will not allow you to interfere with my research."

*"Research?! You're a fucking bunch of metal and cogs. You don't do research. You do what your told, right? You should do what's in your best interest. And that's coming with me."*

"That is not true." Ten snapped. She then looked down at the ground. She wouldn't normally act this way, defending herself from simple words. This man brought up something strange in her though. She felt a great need to stop him, despite not being ordered to do so.

*"Ya think you're something else? Fine, how about I show ya something else myself."* Orwon clenched both his fists at his sides. Veins appeared, covering his neck and arms. His skull began to morph slightly, forming a pointed cone-like shape from his forehead. Bones jutted from his elbows and down his spine, and his skin became dry and sand-like, forming cracks all over his body. As this happened, he increased in size, ripping out of his shirt, and his pants becoming tattered. He now resembled something prehistoric and less than human. 

*"Heheheheheheh. This is the full extent of the power my master has given to me. His experiments increased my size and strength considerably. I normally keep it bottled up, but in this case I think ican afford to go all out. You won't even be able to harm me in this form."* Ten looked up emotionless at Orwon's new form. "Interesting. It seems to be some variation of Life Return. Considering your low haki, it is somewhat misleading that you would know an ability such as that." 

*"Shut up. This is your last chance. Come with me now or get ready for a beating."* 

"No." Ten said coldly. *"Fine!"* Orwon swung his fist towards Ten's head. *"Have a tas- blargh!* Ten had her fist already punched well into Orwon's stomach. He caughed up a little blood, then fell backwards onto the ground.

"That was a rather pathetic display." Ten said looking down at the beaten Orwon.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 20, 2010)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick shrugged at Smirnov with an expression that said, _'I could give a darn about your stupid ass training.'_ "Just make sure you're ready when the shit goes down for real," Garrick told him bluntly. It was then that he remembered he needed to see someone important, who he had rudely walked out on.

_Ten minutes later... _


			
				Young Grasshopper said:
			
		

> The Marine HQ: Marineford
> The door to Admiral Aihato's office flew open and the tall woman walked out of her office to find her former pupil, Zane Garrick, attacking an innocent Marine. The other Marine's in the area looked at the Admiral fearfully as she tried to figure out exactly what happened.
> 
> "Commander Zane, why am I not surprised." Aihato said as she placed her hands on her hips.
> ...



Garrick entered and sat down in front of Admiral Aihato's desk (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral). She was one of the few true servants of absolute justice within the Marines as far as he was concerned. Plus a badass bitch and still hot at 40. Just being in her presence again made him feel like the rookie he used to be when he had served aboard her flagship. He had a come long way since then. 

"I want more dangerous missions that befit a Marine of my stature. I'm tired of chasing down wannabes and flunkies. After I take care of a certain red headed bitch I want you to give me permission to go after the Makaosu," Garrick told her.  

Taskforce Absolute Justice had already encountered the mysterious and elusive Makaosu previously with uneven results. Garrick wanted dearly to settle the score and of course get a shiny new promotion back to where he belonged.
_
With Amelia...  _
Amelia stared at the bounty poster of her younger sister Rose. the girl who she had practically raised alone after their mother passed away. Amelia's shock had rendered her speechless. Rose smiled in the bounty picture, winking mischievously at the camera. It was the same old carefree Rose, except now she had a multi-million dollar bounty head. _Oh Rosey what have you done?_

Amelia slowly looked up at her uncle, Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong, who continued to fish. If he was bothered by this news he didn't show it. "What are you going to do about this?" Amelia asked her Uncle. 

"What do you mean?" he asked calmly. 

"You know how Rose is, always doing crazy things. We have to find her and bring her back home before she gets into anymore trouble." 

"Rose is already in trouble. Did you know she's already formed a Pirate crew? They hijacked a Marine battleship and caused immense damage. It's too late to just give her a good talking too and simply send her back home. besides we both know she'll just sneak away again. There's no stopping that girl when she gets an idea in her head."  Archer paused and cast the fishing line back into the water. "However I have it on good word she's going to be apprehended shortly." 

"You can't send her to jail Uncle!"  

"She's a Pirate isn't she?" 

"She also my sister and just as much your niece as I am!" 

Archer sighed and patted Amelia comfortingly on the shoulder. "I love Rose too, but what's done is done. She's chosen her path. If fate wishes her to continue on that path then I'm sure Rose and her friends will escape." 

Amelia glared at her uncle and shot up to her feet. "Whatever..." Amelia muttered, before purposefully striding away. "Where are you going?" Archer called out. "To find my kid sister and beat some sense back into her. Then I'm dragging her ass back home!" Amelia barked back. "No you're not. You still have obligation with Taskforce Absolute Justice. You'll remain with Garrick," Archer replied calmly, still keeping his back to his niece. "LIKE HELL I WILL!" Amelia bellowed. Archer slowly turned around and narrowed his eyes at Amelia. "Stop," he said in the same calm voice, but this time there was an undercurrent of power to his words. 

Amelia froze and suddenly felt a huge wave of pressure descend upon her shoulders. She instantly dropped to her knees, and almost fainted but managed to remain awake, breathing heavily from the pressure exerted on her body. As she looked up her uncle loomed over her, his hands in his pockets and his marine coat thrown casually over his right shoulder. "You're my niece and I love you like a daughter, but don't forget that you're still a Marine and I'm the Fleet Admiral. You'll return to your squad and that's that." Archer then knelt in front of Amelia and winked at her. "Don't worry about your sister. These things have a way of figuring themselves out kiddo." 

As Archer turned around and walked away with his casual gait, all at once the pressure dissipated from around Amelia's body. She finally could breathe normally again. Amelia continued to glare at her uncle as he walked away.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 21, 2010)

*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates: Clemens vs. Rena*
Clemens hit the ground on her stomach, shocked at the the Fox woman's speed burst. _She's faster then my soru_, Clemens thought with growing frustration. Rena wasted no time in pressing the advantage and thrust her claws downwards at Clemens back. Clemens eyes glowed brightly as she channeled her devil fruit power. *"Mirror!"* Suddenly a rectangular shaped mirror appeared, hovering a few feet over her back. Rena's clawed hands phased through the mirror and into the mirror void. "So this is your power?!" Rena exclaimed in shock, as her arms melted through the surface of the mirror all the way up to her elbows. The Fox woman tried to pull her arms back out but couldn't. It was like trying to pull yourself out of a dense quicksand. 

Clemens breathed a sigh of relief as she was spared what likely would've been a killing blow. "Yeah it's my power. Wanna trade? I'd like to be a fox," Clemens remarked sarcastically, before launching herself through her side of the mirror. She rocketed out of Rena's side of the mirror and connected with a winding uppercut that caught her foe under the chin. Rena staggered off balance and attempted to use her tremendous speed to evade, but Clemens wasn't having any of that. She tackled the fox woman and slammed her to the ground. "Then again most guys already think I'm a fox anyways," Clemens said with a smirk. 

"So is this over?" 

As Clemens raised her right fist, out of nowhere Rena's golden brown fox tail appeared from around her back and swatted Clemens across the face. With surprising strength Rena pushed Clemens off, causing the woman to fly several feet before landing on her back. Rena leaped back to her feet and growled ferally "Don't think you can match a zoan user in close quarters combat."   Suddenly Rena's claws grew an inch in length and her eyes began to glow blood red, her face becoming more wild.  

"I'll remember that..." Clemens muttered as she stood back to her feet. This chick was almost as physically strong as Drake was. Clemens glanced at her twin daggers laying on the ground about 25 feet away and then looked back at Rena. 

_Can I make it?_ 

*"Soru!"* 

*"Fox Step!"* Rena exclaimed. 

In a flash Rena appeared in front of the daggers just a second before Clemens reappeared. Rena smiled victoriously at Clemens who held her hands behind her back. "I told you you're too slow."   Clemens frowned slightly and nodded. "I guess you're right. I still need to keep training. But you know what they say-" Clemens slowly revealed her hands, and the two twin daggers she held in her grip. "-the hand is quicker then the eye." Rena's eyes widened with disbelief. She spun around and was shocked to see a tiny mirror on the ground where the daggers had been laying just a second ago. Clemens slashed with both her daggers in unison. At the same time Rena swung her steel sharp claws around to meet the daggers. Both women exchanged a flurry of slashes, neither giving ground.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 21, 2010)

*Velmose...*
Feroy chose the first ship in sight, an average sized vessel which is apparently a pirate ship based on the Jolly Roger. The pirates were probably somewhere on the island, but they weren't here at this moment. "You snooze, you lose." It didn't matter what kind of ship it was or to whom it belonged to, it just needed to get them away from this wretched island. Feroy, Tengu and the unconscious woman, Robin, quickly hijacked the ship and set off on their voyage.

Feroy took the woman out of Tengu's hands and ushered her bellow deck into one of the cabins. He laid her gently in the bed and returned to the deck to confront Tengu - they have some things to discuss.

"I heard some of the last words from your Captain. I'll gladly join this crew under your leadership. I don't have anywhere to go and I'm sure that girl doesn't either. Feroy said sitting on the railing of the ship. Tengu was rather silent for the most part, but it's understandable considering the events that just took place.

*Marineford​*
"I want more dangerous missions that befit a Marine of my stature. I'm tired of chasing down wannabes and flunkies. After I take care of a certain red headed bitch I want you to give me permission to go after the Makaosu," Garrick demanded as he faced down his former mentor.

Admiral Aihato folded her hands across her desk and looked at her former pupil thoughtfully. She has respect for this man; he's one of the few Marines left that is just as passionate as she is about Absolute Justice, perhaps even more. She understood that Garrick's "passion" would sometimes land him in trouble with his superiors, but she'd always be there to bail him out. The Marines needed this man.

"I'm going to ignore the matter of your demotion. Keep in mind, hun, that everyone doesn't view justice the way we do. We'll have to respect that, for now." Aihato stated, obviously referring to the laid back styles of Fleet Admiral Archer and Admiral Kurokarasu.

"Your request to pursue the Makaosu as of now is *denied."* Aihato said in a rather stern tone.

*"WHAT?!"* Garrick bellowed in disbelief.

Aihato rose from her seat and walked by her office door. She checked to make sure no one eavsdropping on their conversation. "I've been thinking many things over, Garrick. Even as an Admiral, I'm restricted from taking certain actions because of my idiotic superiors. There are many loyal Marines, such as yourself, that will fight for justice until the day you're laid to rest, but you may not get that chance because of the watchful eyes of our superiors.

However, I've been thinking of developing my own "Secret" Marine squadron. One that operates in complete secrecy and isn't known to the Marines or the World Government. Their purpose would be to take on missions that would regularly be denied by the Government, missions that could potentially demolish evil."

Aihato returned to her desk and looked Garrick directly in the eyes, "You are my most loyal subject, Garrick. I plan to have you lead this group, NAP (Necessary Action Police). Of course, you'll still have your cameo as a Marine, but you'll head this group of ruthless bringers of justice! What do you think Garrick?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Velmose...*
> Feroy chose the first ship in sight, an average sized vessel which is apparently a pirate ship based on the Jolly Roger. The pirates were probably somewhere on the island, but they weren't here at this moment. "You snooze, you lose." It didn't matter what kind of ship it was or to whom it belonged to, it just needed to get them away from this wretched island. Feroy, Tengu and the unconscious woman, Robin, quickly hijacked the ship and set off on their voyage.
> 
> Feroy took the woman out of Tengu's hands and ushered her bellow deck into one of the cabins. He laid her gently in the bed and returned to the deck to confront Tengu - they have some things to discuss.
> ...



Tengu propped his buster blade against the railing and slumped to the deck with a sigh of relief, sitting cross legged. He couldn't help but chuckle at Feroy's comment about being under his leadership. The notion of a blind man leading anyone was quite comical, but the more he thought about it, it was more like the blind leading the blind. 

"I have no desire to lead others. My only goal is to fulfill a promise I made to a friend. To become the strongest swordsman in the world," Tengu smiled wanly as he thought of Kimiko. He looked up at Feroy and shrugged. "Where I come from honor is a very important thing, second only to our souls. I owe a debt to Rio for saving my life, but now that he's gone that debt belongs to you. I'll follow you to the end of the Grand Line if I have to to fulfill that debt...Captain." Tengu smirked and wished he could see the look on Feroy's face. 

"Now If you'll excuse me I'm bleeding to death. Some sleep should fix me right up though..." Tengu laid back against the railing and began snoring almost immediately. In reality his body had entered a deep state of meditation which would help speed up the healing process. The drawback was that it consumed his energy stores, and he'd wake up as hungry as hell.  


*The South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
Drake helped Clemens along the docks towards the ship. Clemens clutched her midsection tightly. Broken ribs were no laughing matter, and she was glad that they now had Henry, a real honest to goodness doctor, in the crew to deal with such injuries. Drake exhorted her onwards, excited to see the ship. "Pick up the pace Red. I want to see the new ship."

"Why? It's still just as battered and broken down as it was when we sailed it here..."  Clemens was about to suggest they get a new ship, but stopped short as they came upon their old ship. Her eyes widened and she exhaled in surprise. 

"It...it looks brand new. No scratch that. It looks like an entirely different ship," she said in surprise. "How is that possible?"


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 22, 2010)

Unbeknownst to the Mystic pirates at the moment, Ten had hitched a ride on their ship. She sat in a crouched position within the crows nest, contemplating what her next action should be. She had developed an interest in this crew, but she was still loyal to the government for the most part. She puzzled in her head to find some sort of loophole that would allow her to continue along with these pirates, but still retain some form of loyalty to the marines, as not to go against her mission.

"I do desire to investigate these pirates further. Something back then...when that man was killed. Something interesting happened. The way they responded was not logical, yet it made sense. This in itself does not make sense."

Her eyes darted around her. "I cannot deny my primary purpose of capturing pirates. However, perhaps I may use these people as research for my future benefit. Perhaps I can use them...to understand these questions in my memories."

Her eyes moved up, looking up at the sky. "I will stay hidden for now. I will observe them. If the owl sees me, I will have to find a way to silence him...hopefully this will be without killing him. The others cannot be aware of my presence at this point. I risk turning this into something very violent and unnecessary if they become aware too soon."

_*Shinsou's ship*_

*"She is gone then..."* The voice came from the same den den mushi, sitting on a table aboard Shinsou's ship. Stavio sat at one of the chairs, in front of the phone. *"Dammit. Well, I still have methods of locating her. I also have many contacts that would be able to find her."*

"If I can ask a question sir....are you sure this is alright with the marines?" Stavio asked respectfully. *"The marines will do anything I ask of them. Without me, they would not have the weapons they currently cannot do without. Even the highest official scientific branch needs my research to continue moving forward."*

On the other end of the phone, a figure concealed in the shadows of a pitch black room. The only visible part of the figure's body were two shiny round silver eyes. *"I am the protege of the first great mind of the government, Dr. Martell after all. I'm the specialist of science, Dr. Volk."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2010)

*The East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose aka Commander Armstrong was brought into the office of Captain Blugmeister. The Marine Captain was sitting before a massive and ornately carved desk. Rose thought it looked pretty fancy, like one of her Uncles desks. "Wow nice office, I didn't think Marines made this much money," Rose remarked, while glancing at the grand portraits and sculptures that lines the walls.  

Blugmeister smiled. "I do well for myself," he said. He gestured to the seat placed in front of his desk. "Please sit Commander. I have something important to discuss with you." 

Rose leaped over the chair and flopped into the seat. "Comfy...is this made of sea king leather?"

"Among other things," Blugmeister replied as he reached under his desk. Blugmeister pressed a round red button under his desk. Suddenly thick metal straps shot out of the chair's armrests and leg joints, wrapping tightly around Rose's wrists and ankles. Rose looked at the straps in confusion and tried to free herself but the straps held tight and wouldn't budge an inch. "Hey is that supposed to happen?" 

Blugmeister laughed. "You really are a stupid little thing aren't you?" He stood up and pressed the den den mushi on his desk and spoke into it. "Please contact the Fleet Admiral and relay to him that I have his niece in custody." Rose's eyes widened at the mention of her uncle. "Uncle Archie?"

"Yes *Uncle Archie* will be very pleased to find that I have captured you. I'll probably even get a plum promotion out of this." Rose frowned. Her uncle was cool for a Marine, and she hoped he wasn't behind this. An idea occurred to her as she eyed the metal straps that kept her in place. She didn't feel weak at all. "Say is this stuff made of Kairowhatsit?"  she asked. Blugmeister narrowed his eyes at Rose. "You mean Kairoseki as in seastone?" Rose nodded. "Yeah that." Blugmeister shook his head with growing horror. "No..." he muttered before reaching for his sword. The intel report didn't say anything about this girl having a devil fruit power. 

"Too bad for you then!" Rose exclaimed with a smile. She took a deep breath and began swallowing up air like a vacuum. Her chest expanded and her face became red like a tomato. "NO STOP THAT!!!" Blugmeister roared. He dove over his desk at Rose, but it was too late. *"BUBBLE POP!"* Rose spit out a giant bubble that exploded with tremendous energy, blowing out Blugmeisters entire office. Rose's laugh could be heard as they both flew through the shattered window like ragdolls.  

_*Marineford...*_
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong entered his office. He still felt sorry for reprimanding Amelia like that but sometimes you just had to be firm, even with family. He threw his jacket behind his leather chair and sat down with a sigh, staring at a photo portrait on his desk of his two nieces. 

There was a knock on his door and his assistant entered, an attractive blond female Marine. "Yes?" Archer asked pleasantly. 

"I was looking over the intel report of your niece...Rose. For some reason her devil fruit power was left off. It's like it was just erased from the report," she responded. 

A Cheshire cat grin slowly appeared on his face. "How unfortunate...but I'm sure that Captain Blugmeister can handle the situation."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2010)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates/Clemens vs Rena*
Rena knocked back Clemens with a lunging swipe of her claws. "It's over Pirate!" Rena roared as she dove at Clemens, aiming to slash her neck wide open. Clemens thrust her legs upwards and caught Rena in midair, kicking her back several feet. Rena gracefully landed on her feet and continued glaring at Clemens with that hateful stare. Clemens winced as she slowly returned to her feet. Not only because of her wounds (fighting a combat oriented zoan straight up wasn't really that good of an idea after all), but because of that stare. The type of stare she used to give the same kind of pirates who killed her father. As if she was some kind of evil monster. 

*"Fox Trot!"* Rena exclaimed. 

Rena disappeared in a flash of speed. Clemens narrowed her eyes, trying to track the Fox woman's incredibly fast movements. _Behind me!_ Clemens spun around and blocked with her daggers just as Rena reappeared and slashed with her steel sharp claws. The daggers grinded against Rena's claws, creating a metal on metal sound. With incredible speed and agility, Rena ducked under Clemens and blasted her in the midsection with a powerful front kick. *"Fox Spring Kick!"* It was like getting hit by a sledgehammer. Clemens felt the air shoot out of her lungs and felt an unbelievably sharp pain in her ribs. Clemens crumpled to her knees, finding it hard to breath. _Rib's broken_, she realized grimly. Before she could even defend, Rena wrapped her long fox tail around Clemens neck and lifted her into the air. Clemens gasped for air as the tail tightened like a vice grip around her throat. She stabbed at Rena with her daggers, but the Fox woman caught her wrists and slapped the daggers out of her hands. 

"Pirates like you killed my family," Rena growled, and blasted her with another kick. Clemens grunted in pain and coughed up blood. If her ribs weren't broken before they certainly were now, maybe even a punctured lung. "You all deserve to die!"  Clemens tried to speak but could only utter a weak croak as her air supply was cut off. She wanted to explain that she was nothing like those pirates, and she knew how this woman felt. Out of the corner of her eyes she noticed her bullwhip laying by the edge of the docks. 

_A year and a half ago...
Newly promoted Ensign Beverly Clemens pressed the business end of her six shot pistol squarely over the forehead of the captured pirate. This man, this piece of filth, had brutally raped and murdered a string of women. "You ain't gonna kill me, and you know it," the pirate snickered, showing his yellow and rotted teeth. "Marines don't kill people. You put 'em in jail. So just send me to Enies Lobby like we both know you will."

Clemens shook her head slowly. "You're very misinformed," she said. *BANG!* As the pirate slumped lifelessly to the ground, Clemens calmly holstered the smoking pistol. Lt. Garrick appeared behind her like a hulking wraith and nodded with satisfaction at her work. "Now do you see why Absolute Justice is necessary in this world?" he asked. 

"I do..." _

_Right now..._
Clemens felt herself blacking out as Rena tightened her tail's grip. With her last remaining ounce of energy Clemens reached out to the whip laying over a hundred feet away. Her green eyes glimmered brightly as a mirror formed under the whip and absorbed it. "What are you doing?" Rena asked intensely. "I'll just snap your neck!"  

A mirror formed over Clemens right hand and the leather bullwhip dropped out. Clemens caught the handle and snapped the whip around. Before Rena could react the whip coiled around her body. Clemens pulled with all her might and bound the whip tightly. All at once Clemens felt the grip of the Fox woman's tail weaken, and she felt air again. Clemens slipped out and landed in a crumpled heap on the ground. Meanwhile Rena howled with rage as she collapsed to the ground and suddenly morphed back into her human form, a tall and slim blond haired woman. "WHAT DID YOU DO TO ME PIRATE!?!" she screamed, trying to free herself but unable to. "Seastone...lined...whip," Clemens gasped, before coughing up blood. She crawled towards Rena and looked at her with pity. "I'm sorry for what happened to you, but I'm nothing like the people who took your family, *nothing*. I've lived my life fighting those kinds of people and I always will."  Clemens attempted to rise to her feet but instead blacked out into unconsciousness. Her last thought was that she was glad they now had a doctor in the crew.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 22, 2010)

*West Blue: Atlas D. Drake vs The Mayor*

The dust cleared and a shakily standing Drake appeared, "Looks like you're good for taking a hit, but that's about it," the muscular little man says mockingly.

"I have strength of my own Pops..." he clenches his fist and red aura covers it, "And speed," his feet begin to release yellow aura.

In a quick burst he shoots forward, and slams his fist into The Mayor's chest. It burns for a moment but he quickly grabs hold of Drake's wrist, "Fast...But that kind of speed won't do it," he whips Drake into the ground and then pulls him back up into the air.

He leaps up and begins releasing a flurry of punches to the airborne Pirate Captain, *"Mayoral Fists!"* they slam into him one after another until he finally hammers Drake back into the ground.

Drake slowly rises, clutches his fist, "My wounds..." a grin sprouts on his face, "Didn't open..."

The Mayor lands and glares at him, "Like that matters...You're ribs are probably in pieces..." Drake takes a deep breath, "That may be true, but the wounds Henry took care of are still well protected."

"AND I WON'T LET YOU LAY ONE MORE HAND ON HIS WORK!" The Mayor looks at him, enraged, "You want to protect that freak's handy work...I'M TRYING TO PROTECT MY TOWN!"

The Mayor begins to grunt as his muscles slowly expand. Drake holds out both of his hands, "Looks like it's time to mix it up," his yellow aura formed out of one hand and his blue aura from the other.

"Lets play with the color wheel a little!" he slams them together and ends up with a pulsating green lightning like aura floating in between his two hands.

Drake just looks at it strangely but then notices the Mayor charging forward, fist cocked back, "I've got a weird feeling about this one..." he says, looking into the wild spark. He slams it into his chest and his eyes shoot wide open. 

The Mayor slams his fist forward but Drake stops his with his hand. Green lightning sparks all around him, a powerful spark in his eyes as well, "Looks like we're finally on equal footing," he says, squeezing the old man's fist.

*East Blue: Kris vs Bou*

Kris slowly descends after dodging the motorcycle with his jet feet, "Who the hell are you!" he shouts down to the man, "Bou, Bou Lazan. Now hurry up and get down here so I can finish your execution."

"You can't control me! I land when I want to land!" the long haired man adjusts his goggles, "I don't wait for anyone...Head Cannon," he shoots a blast from the hidden cannon on the front of his motorcycle and it heads right towards Kris.

*"Gah! Finger Cannon!"* he shoots a cannon ball from his finger tip that crashes into the attack and the two explode in mid air, "You wana play huh! *Fire Tongue*!"

A stream of fire shoots from his mouth just before he lands but Bou shoots off out of range, "You wana run huh? Well I think my ride has more power than yours..." he strains his back until a large ox escapes from his back. He wipes the sweat from his face and leaps onto the beast, "Lets go El Toro!" they charge forward but Bou simply grins, "Lets see how this goes..." he says before charging forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Marineford​*
> "I want more dangerous missions that befit a Marine of my stature. I'm tired of chasing down wannabes and flunkies. After I take care of a certain red headed bitch I want you to give me permission to go after the Makaosu," Garrick demanded as he faced down his former mentor.
> 
> Admiral Aihato folded her hands across her desk and looked at her former pupil thoughtfully. She has respect for this man; he's one of the few Marines left that is just as passionate as she is about Absolute Justice, perhaps even more. She understood that Garrick's "passion" would sometimes land him in trouble with his superiors, but she'd always be there to bail him out. The Marines needed this man.
> ...



Garrick hated to be refused...on anything. Just as when he had been an overgrown ten year old glaring at his mother, Oda rest her soul, for refusing to let him to go out with the other kids and play (the kids of course being relieved that Garrick wouldn't be around to pound their faces in). However Garrick knew better then to openly mouth off his displeasure to Aihato. He was usually used to being the biggest shark around, but compared to the Admiral he was still a minnow. 

Good 'ole Aihato didn't let him down however and he found her proposition very intriguing. It sounded very much like sedition in fact but that didn't bother Garrick none too much. The chance to enforce absolute justice free of the rules forced upon them by the bleeding hearts within the Marines, made him smile. "I'll follow you through the gates of fuckin hell itself...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" Garrick showed his gargantuan fists at Aihato and cracked them, the sound like tiny little explosions in his fists. "These fists are always at your disposal. Just point me in the right direction."

"And towards a promotion of course," he added with a grin.


----------



## Hiruma (Dec 22, 2010)

*Cipher Pirates - Elaine*

Elaine was watching Kent and Bros' fight and wondering what Kent meant by them having their hands full when she suddenly head footsteps towards her direction. She turned and saw a man - a woman - some kind of freak hermaphrodite hybrid charging towards her and jumped for cover not a moment too soon. The she-male slammed her fists onto the ground and caused a crack to appear on the flooring. S/he then turned around, seemingly unfazed.

"Ouch. Doesn't that hurt?" Elaine asked, pointing at the crack on the ground. 

"Not at all. And don't bother trying to make small talk with me, wench," the she-male replied with burning eyes.

Elaine was slightly miffed about the insult, but she had heard much worse in her seventeen years. Fortune tellers aren't very well-liked. She took a closer look at her adversary. Despite having a beard, her opponent was otherwise quite clearly female in all aspects. Elaine decided not to pass judgement on her foe's attractiveness.

"I see, you must be the bearded lady that I hear of in circus attractions! There were never any circuses in my home island," Elaine said, placing her fist on her open hand.

"I said quit talking!" the bearded lady yelled as she charged once again at Elaine.

*"The Chariot."* Elaine announced, as she drew the card and raised it in the air. There was a small flash of light around her legs as two wheels materialized. Egna raised her fist and swung, but she only hit thin air. 

"Are you always this agitated?" Elaine asked from behind Egna, tilting her head to the side.

"How did she get over there?" Egna wondered, spinning around to face her adversary.

"Just shut up! Standing there tilting your head, you girls only know how to act cute and butter up to men...I'd bet you've been fooling Bros all this while, haven't you?"

"Well, Bros pretty much spends all his time sleeping or eating, so I don't see how that's possible. I've barely talked to him. As for the others, one of them is a monk, one of them is a monkey, and the last one talks to his sword all day." Elaine retorted.

"I see...Unfortunately, I'll still have to kill you."

"What? Why?"

"I hate all women," Egna declared.

"Oh, well excuse me for being female then," Elaine replied, rolling her eyes. As the bearded lady made to attack her once more, Elaine drew another two cards from the deck, dismissing The Chariot. 

"The Hanged Man! The Magician!"

Egna stopped in her tracks, unable to believe her eyes. The entire world seemed to have turned upside-down, with her feet firmly joined to the inverted ground. She continued her charge, but the girl merely ran to the side. She tried to turn to chase her, but merely ended up turning the wrong way.

"Flame Strike!"

A small fireball exploded on Egna's face as Elaine took advantage of her disorientation. "You're a Devil Fruit user!"

"That's right," Elaine answered. The fortune teller surreptitiously observed her adversary. Although she currently held the advantage thanks to The Hanged Man, which she had gotten accustomed to via practice during her time on the ship, her opponent was much stronger physically and did not seem to mind her attacks much.

"This could make for a tricky situation," Elaine thought to herself.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 23, 2010)

*Mystic Pirates...*
"Captain? Feroy said aloud with a look of bewilderment upon his face. It took the newly made captain a minute to process what Tengu, his first-mate, just stated. Here Feroy was fully prepared to follow Tengu and now he gives him the seat of leadership. Though, he did have a point about a blind man heading a crew being quite ridiculous.

Feroy then thought back to his own ambition. He, too, wanted to start his own crew and sail to the end of the Grand Line, achieving the title of Pirate King. His former crew laughed at him for such a ludicrous dream and they paid the price for such mockery. But Feroy was a different man now, he isn't the same ruthless individual he used to be. If he was, he never would've risked his life to protect people he didn't know. Perhaps these are the people who'll follow him towards his dream - towards THEIR dream!

"I accept that offer. I won't let you d-" Feroy looked over to see Tengu snoring very loudly over the side of the ship. "Haha, fate sure is weird."


----------



## Vergil (Dec 23, 2010)

West Blue.

Slim Chance Town.

*Mion/Shinpachi*

The air was arid and dry in this part of the West Blue. The grass was long and brittle and there was the crunch of rocks underneath a young man's feet as he walked to the town. It was getting a little cold and his attire reflected that; a dark brown poncho covered his torso and went down to his knees and a large cowboy hat covered the majority of his face as he looked down. His name was Shinpachi, he'd like to have thought he was a badass, but he wasn't. He was just more educated than the cretins here.

He entered the town to an unfamiliar sound. A group of people cheering. Mostly folk stayed indoors, kept themselves to themselves and went about their lives. It was easier that way you wouldn't get shot by the idiots that ran this town.

A horse whinnied as it was forced to circle around the town square with it's rider on top of it. The horse seemed to share the same sense of moral outrage as the man in the poncho and cowboy hat. The Rider held the end of a lassoo, on the other other end, being dragged along the ground was a woman, her clothes tattered and her body bloodied and bruised. Her eyes were bloodshot and her face was stained with tears, but her expression was defiant as she glared at the jeering townsfolk

"Yeah we got ourselves the freak!" the rider shouted. He had a thick back stubble and if you got close enough, the stench of alcohol from his breath would be overpowering. The townsfolk were on the whole good people but they had been caught up in the mob mentality. Shinpachi knew the rider. The leader of the Black Stallion posse, Jesse Tannen. If pirates ruled the waves then these guys ruled the land, this one anyway. They had no such delusions of grandeur as to try and tackle the grand line, they simply wanted women and money and beer. Not to mention complete obediance from the town. They were quite happy being the big fish in this puddle of a town. They had a posse consisting of 100 men and made up about a tenth of the population.

For weeks they'd been on a hate campaign against this "freak witch who lived up in the caves". She had apparently been killing the livestock and some guy had been missing for days, presumed dead. Shinpachi was that guy. He knew that it was them that had took him, put him in a bag and thrown him off a cliff. He had been more than lucky, a single tree branch had caught him and the posse hadn't even bothered to check if he was dead. They didn't like him since he had refused to be a part of the posse so they threw him off a cliff. 

Even if he were to try and reason with the majority of sensible folk, the townsfolk were too far gone, caught up in this ridiculous campaign. This woman was a witch in their eyes. Raven hair, yellow knife like eyes, long furred ears and fangs. She was intimidating to look at and everything would point to the fact that she was a threat, even if Shinpachi not been presumed dead, however he knew the truth. She was innocent and she was being made to pay at the whim of a degenerate.

The townsfolk threw rocks at her as they tied her up in the town square. They'd do this for a few days, barely keeping her alive and tending to serious injuries so they could carry on their torment. Shinpachi knew he had to set her free. He had to rid this town of the scum and then leave. It wasn't an unselfish motivation. He needed her to help him get off the island, he knew he was weak. She was strong. Very strong. The posse had been a group of 20 to take her. Only 5 returned. 15 men, armed to the teeth and she took them out. Her fingers were stained with blood.

Shinpachi posted a notice on the old bounty board asking for assistance and also had attached a note to several birds. It may get him killed if an unfriendly face came to the meeting spot. The bench under the Blacksmith sign at the northern gate of the town. 

He'd heard rumours of powerful men and women in this part of the world. Hell everyone knew about Gol D Rodger and the great age of pirates. Maybe one of them would help. Shinpachi snorted at the remoteness of that happening. He'd probably get a bunch of idiots that he could defeat looking to make a quick beli. 

The Note read:

To whoever is interested,

My name is Shinpachi. Currently I am in desperate need of any marine or pirate or bounty hunter to help me free an innocent woman from the grip of the miscreants of Slim Chance Town. If I cannot appeal to your altruistic side then I can offer what little money I have (in total equalling $7000) to help me. I have but a few days to save her.

I will be sitting under the Blacksmith sign at the Northern most gate between 6am-11am everyday. I await your arrival.

Shinpachi


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 23, 2010)

*Marine Base G12 with Syrei and Bogart*

Syrei leaned on his sword, his arms were a fire with pain and he was breathing heavily. He was getting closer and closer to threatening Bogart but it was still not enough. 

"Lets stop for a bit" Bogart declared his swords clicking softly as they slid home into their sheaths 
"Why are you helping me?" Syrei asked curiously
"I'm sure you know I'm a pirate not a marine" 
"I knew you weren't as daft as you pretended to be" Bogart said with a smile
"You remind me of me a little I guess" Bogart said
"The me of the past"

Bogart began to walk over to where the tea table was, it had gone cold for now but he sat anyway and motioned for Syrei to come over

"A lot of things happened to me, I almost ended up dead" 

Syrei walked over and sat down and listened to Bogart's story his body was cold by the time he was done

"Your style seems to be a little rough where did you learn the sword?" Bogart asked looking at Syrei's sword
"Your blade also oozes of malice and hunger for blood"

Syrei nodded he knew this and he tried to suppress it's aura as much as he could most of the time. Syrei explained about the death of his grand father and the killing of his master and his fights up until that point.

"You really were like I was" Bogart said
"You killed everyone that crossed swords with you"
"If I don't fight to kill then I will die" Syrei said simply

Bogart nodded thoughtfully

"Do you know how to cut everything and nothing?" Bogart asked

Syrei looked at him with a puzzled look on his face

"I don't know what you're talking about" Syrei said

Bogart got to his feet and pulled a small piece of paper from his pocket and threw it into the air and pulled one of his swords from the sheath and sliced at the paper but it wasn't cut though it just folded around the sword and fell to the floor.

"You control what the sword cuts, not the other way around" Bogart said
"I suppose since you were expelled from your school your teaching was never complete" Bogart said with a smile

Syrei nodded thoughtfully and threw the paper into the air and slashed at it and cut in cleanly in two. Bogart chuckled at the amazed look on his face,

"Harder than it looks" Bogart said sitting down

There was suddenly a loud explosion from somewhere on the base and Syrei looked toward the door

"Focus" Bogart said calmly
"They won't bother us in here"

Syrei nodded and picked up the now two pieces of paper and tossed them into the air

"I am the boss" he told himself
"You don't rule me"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 23, 2010)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose was blasted through the window along with Captain Blugmeister, nothing but 500 feet between them and the ground. The very force of the explosion from her bubble shattered the chair she was bound too. Rose smiled as she was freed of the metal bindings. Both she and Blugmeister hurtled to the concrete pavement below, Blugmeister screaming curses, and Rose laughing as if she was on a wild roller coaster ride. 

Rose slapped her hands together and formed a large bubble between her palms that enveloped both she and the Marine captain. *"Bubble Bounce!"* The extremely malleable bubble hit the pavement with a tremendous jolt and then bounced back up into the air, violently jostling around both Rose and Blugmeister within. They bounced one more time and then a familiar sound was heard...*POP!* "Oops!" Rose declared as the translucent orb popped like an overinflated balloon, releasing powerful waves of air in every direction. 

She and Blugmeister tumbled almost 25 feet before hitting the ground and rolling to a halt with a thud. Rose slowly sat up, her face flushed beat red and her violet eyes glittering brightly. A smile slowly crept across her face "That was so awesome. I thought I was gonna die!" she exclaimed before laughing in a uproarious fit. Blugmeister sprung to his feet and shook his fists at her, bellowing at the top of his lungs: "ARE YOU INSANE?! THAT ISN'T SOMETHING TO LAUGH ABOUT!"  He dove at Rose but Rose rolled away and sprung back to her feet, eluding his grasp. She cracked her petite knuckles and thumbed her nose defiantly at him. "You wanna get walloped huh?" 

Blugmeister laughed incredulously. He reached for two plate metal gloves strapped to his leather belt. "I'm a Marine captain you foul little girl. You're no match for me." The Fleet Admiral had specifically ordered him not to harm this girl, the very man's niece, but after what Blugmeister had just seen that order no longer applied. A few bruises and broken bones wouldn't matter much anyway. 

"So Captains are supposed to be strong huh? This is gonna be fun!" Rose responded while charging at him.

_5 years ago...
Rose charged at her sister Amelia and threw a flurry of punches. Amelia gracefully ducked and dived, slipping each punch with seeming effortless ease. She smiled at Rose before suddenly changing levels and tackling her to the ground. Before Rose knew it Amelia took her back and put her in an inescapable choke hold. Rose held on for as long as she could before tapping on the training mat.

Amelia stood up and offered  Rose her hand. "Not bad...but you just keep rushing in with no plan. So what does that make it, 105 to 0?" she muttered. Rose sat up and pouted slightly. "You cheated!" Amelia chuckled while grabbing a water bottle. "Don't be such a baby." 

"You're three years older, but I'm gonna catch up. You'll see!" 

Amelia smirked at Rose with a knowing look. "We'll see." _


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 23, 2010)

*Tiger D.Ral vs Wazi Derko / Green cloak pirates*

He was being kicked by this little bastard with dreadlocks, his power doesn´t seem to be working since no flame can be seen around him, also his body feel kinda weak, probably those chains were made of sea stone. Great one thing more to be worried about. The big guy was laughing while hurting Ral, he was mad. if he only could use his powers this shit would be dead right now.Those were Ral thoughts.

"Tsk, you are not funny"he said kicking tiger in the gut once more, sending him rolling some meters away"Cough...cough"he coughed due to the lack of air in his lungs, once he was able to breath he took a really deep breath" Bite me fucker!"he yelled at him, Wazi stopped and turned to see him, a smile as if something funny was crossing his mind. He went near of Ral and landed a knee in his face, a little trail of blood coming out from the green cloak´s nose"I have an idea, you little rat" he said taking Ral´s head and then crashing it against the ground with strength"Let´s play cat and mouse, hehehe"he said and then untied Ral who was still dizzy due to his skull crashing against solid ground.

Wazi took Ral from a leg and the threw him against the counter where the ticket are sold"You have 30 seconds to go and hide somewhere, then I´ll look for you, and if I find you...well you are dead hehehe". Ral stood up slowly, he was still a bit dizzy, but this was nothing for him, his training was way more hard than this little fight"Shut up and come at me, I´ll kick your ass!" the D. said kinda angry, a red flame involving his right hand and his eyes were narrowed. This bounty hunter was underestimating him and that was an insult. The real fight was about to start.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 24, 2010)

*Back at Velmose*

It was now starting to get dark on Velmose. Orwon laid defeated on the docks. He could barely move, Ten's punch having seriously wounded most of the core of his body. He caughed up a little blood, his mouth now full of it. *"Damn it all. How did that girl take me down like that? I can't..."* Orwon looked up at a couple figures standing over him. His vision was still blurry, but he could make out a pair of red shirts and a pale complexion.

"Oh, Girrin. He got beat, huh?" Mirrin asked Girrin smiling innocently.

"Got beat. Got beat bad." Girrin said waving his arms in the air.

*"N-No! Not you two! Than this means-"* Orwon shouted in fear, realizing who the two kids were.

"Shut up fatty!"

"Hahah! Yeah, shut up!" 

Orwon struggled to move, but he still couldn't. He had failed Darver, and this defeat risked giving the Makaosu's existance away to the world. He knew what the two children were here to do. He had seen it done before to those Darver no longer saw as valuable. *"No...no! Don't!"*

"Let's do it huh? Let's do it yah! Let's do it!" Mirrin sang dancing around Orwon.

"Do it! Yah!" Girrin shouted as he and Mirrin grinned at each other, revealing their pointed teeth.

Orwon looked up one last time, seeing the two kids lizard-like eyes and their grinning faces, as they lunged downwards upon him, tearing him limb from limb. His screams were muffled out by their giggling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2010)

*The West Blue/Deadwood Island/With Annie...*
Annie slowly came to alertness, grunting in a daze of pain. Her throat was as parched as the desert, and a pounding headache throbbed in the back of her eyes. For a second she hoped this was just the aftereffect of a night of too much drinking. That Rek would be standing over her and ready to complain about what a mess she was. However the business end of mean looking shotgun pointed at her forehead immediately brought her back to reality. 

"Morning hon," declared the young woman with long raven dark hair and storm gray eyes. Her name was Serena. She and Annie went a ways back. They were both brought up in the same trade. Serena reached down and carelessly pulled off the tape covering Annie's mouth. Annie cursed in pain. The woman smiled with satisfaction. She was clearly enjoying this. Annie glared at her, wanting nothing more then to show her how to really use that shotgun. Her options were limited though, thanks to the thick rope chords binding her hands behind her back, and her legs.  

Annie whispered something in a weak and cracked voice. The woman narrowed her eyes questioningly. "What was that?" Annie spoke up again, but it was barely above an audible whisper. Serena leaned in closer and tilted her right ear towards Annie. "Speak up you idiot!" Suddenly Annie lunged her head forward and bit the woman's ear. Serena shrieked like a banshee as Annie ripped off the upper half of her earlobe. Annie spit out the bloody piece of flesh onto the floor and smirked. "A little salty..." she croaked in a raspy voice. Serena stared wide eyed at Annie in shell shocked disbelief as blood flowed out of the stump that used to be her upper ear. "YOU BITCH. I'LL KILL YOU!!!" 

*BLAM!* 

Annie saw stars and almost blacked out as the butt end of the shotgun slammed into her forehead. Serena pressed the shotgun over Annie's dazed eyes and prepared to fire. Before she could squeeze the trigger a middle aged man in a black leather suit and matching black cowboy hat, appeared beside Serena and pulled the shotgun out of her grip. He had bright amber eyes like that of a hawk. "The Don doesn't want any harm to come to her until he's spoken to her personally," he said in calm and business like tone, expertly unloading the shells from the shotgun and tossing the weapon back to her. Annie laughed groggily but quickly winced in pain. Her throat was so dry it even hurt to laugh. Serena whirled on the man and waved her arms around in a fury. 

"LOOK AT WHAT SHE DID TO MY FUCKING EAR!! 

"The doc might be able to reattach it if you hurry," he replied succinctly, before grabbing Annie by the back of her neck and dragging her away to see the Don. 

_How did I get myself into this?_ Annie thought to herself. 

_A day earlier/Buffalo Island...
Annie waited patiently for Rek outside of the antique shop. He had recently come by some artifacts that he wanted to have appraised. They were now getting closer to Reverse Mountain, the gateway to the Grand Line. It wasn't lost on her however that they now very close to the heart of the Don's territory. Annie was perfectly fine with that. The sooner they blew out of dodge the harder it would be for the Don's men to find her. His reach was almost inescapable in the West Blue, but in the Grand Line a person could get lost and never be found. 

While Annie was lost in her thoughts a tall man in a black leather suit and cowboy approached her from the side. Annie didn't even sense him until he sidled up next to her and nudged her in the arm. "Hey kid," he declared. Annie felt her blood run cold as she heard that familiar voice. In a heartbeat her hands grasped the butts of her golden revolver, but as soon as she saw the glimmer of the silver pistols concealed within the man's black jacket she froze. 

"Good girl. I see you've gotten a bit wiser. Now don't you think about running. I could put a bullet in between your boyfriends eyes anytime I wanted, and there's nothing you could do about it."

"I've gotten faster..."  Annie muttered, her lips quivering slightly. The man chuckled. "Not fast enough, but hey go ahead and try me. Just know that if you move on me I'm not gonna stop with you," he replied, gesturing to the antique store where Rek was. In that instant Annie played out the possibilities. She almost drew her revolvers, wanted to, but instead dropped her hands by her sides. "Leave Rek out of this," Annie said in a low voice. "I'm here for you not him. Now let's go. No sudden movements now." Annie frowned as they passed by the antique shop and into a narrow alley, disappearing and melding with the crowd as they had been taught to as assassins. He was leading towards her to the harbor.

"The Don's island is only a days travel from here."_


----------



## Vergil (Dec 26, 2010)

*Kagami Rei.*

*West Blue/Slim Chance town*

She'd done it now. Life as a barmaid was not as easy as she thought it was going to be and she wondered what ind of life would be good for her. 

"There she is! I'm gonna skin you alive bitch!" the leader man shouted as he ran out the Saloon, decidedly wetter than when he arrived. Kagami had taken exception to a comment about her "deliciously eatable ass" and whilst she did agree that it was certainly a culinary delight, that didn't give him permission to touch it. So he got table 3's order all over his head. Two beers, an orange juice and a cup of tea. 

Kagami figured it was the tea that probably was the step too far.

Her dark red leather coat and long white hair meant that blending in to the surroundings was an impossibility. She had to shake them off some other way. She ran past a carpenter, a baker and a couple of bars. Spitting was common practise around these parts, what with all the chewing tobacco around, however Kagami was spitting left right and centre, at just about anything her saliva could touch. It was gross.

She took a sharp left and skidded to a halt. "Bugger me backwards!" she cursed. It was a dead end.

"I got you now." he growled as he blocked the only way out. The alley was small and Kagami had her back to the wall.

"Suppose you want me to play the intimidated little girl huh?" she smiled whilst chewing her gum. She put her finger to the sky. "Let it rain random stuff!"

She clicked her fingers several times. Every time she did so something materialised out of nowhere, about 5ft above the angry man. Gravity did the rest. A bottle of sweets, a hat, a hammer, a table and another tray of drinks all came tumbling on the man's head with a crash. Kagami whistled as she walked over the unconscious man and searched for his wallet.

"Jackpot!" she said as she found it, sitting on the upside down table that was on him, "....or maybe not." The wallet only had 200beli in it. 

"Why is it that only losers chase me huh Victor?" she asked, randomly assigning a name to the man. "I need some luck. I wish I could teleport that..." 

She clicked her fingers and a bird pooped on her. Then landed infront of her. 

"You do realise you're going to die huh?" she said looking at the pidgeon as it fearlessly ate whatever was on the ground. Kagami noticed a note that was attached to its leg. She assumed the position of a cat about to pounce (shifting her shoulders and twitching an imaginary tail). She leaped and caught it, pulling the note from its leg, throwing the pidgeon behind her for it to flutter away.

She read it and saw the $7000. "Ooooh! I should try using the luck teleport more often!"

She looked at where the meeting place was and saw it was right out of the alley and to the left. She poked her head out from around the corner, at the same time Shinpachi did so to see what all the commotion was about.

Their lips met.

Violence soon followed...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 26, 2010)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates/Rose vs. Captain Blugmeister...*
Rose dashed towards Captain Blugmeister with reckless abandon and threw a flurry of punches from all angles. Blugmeister smirked and moved his metal gloved hands in a blur, blocking each of Rose's punches with his palms. The vicious thud her fists made on the metal surface of his gloves sounded like rapid machine gun fire. "Is that all you have?" he asked in an unimpressed tone. 

Rose smiled back and suddenly changed levels, ducking below his arms, and spinning her right leg around in sweeping pattern. Blugmeister skipped over her foot sweep and lunged over her with a winding hammer fist blow. *"Vulcan's Hammer!"* Rose raised both her palms upwards in a defensive fashion and suddenly a bubble formed. *"Bubble Pound!"* The Marine's gloved fist hit the bubble causing the shiny orb to contract inward like a rubber band and then push him back with tremendous force before popping. Blugmeister slid backwards on his feet, braking to halt with a surprised look on his face.  

"Comin at ya!" Rose exclaimed with a laugh, before taking a deep breath and spitting out a cannonball sized bubble. Blumeister's charged straight at the bubble however, uttering a loud war cry. "DON'T UNDERESTIMATE THE MARINES!!"  He opened his arms wide and smacked the bubble between his gloved hands, creating a powerful mini shockwave that sent wind gusts flying in every direction. *"Thunder Clap!"* His eyes widened however when he saw that Rose was gone. 

*"BUBBLE PISTON!"* 

Rose appeared over Blugmeister's head and thrust a rapidly spinning softball sized bubble in the palm of her right hand. Blugmeister sidestepped at the last second as the bubble in Rose's palm exploded and drilled a small crater into the ground. As Rose came for a landing, Blugmeister threw a blazing fast right hook that hit Rose in the temple. The young pirate girl hit the ground hard and rolled end over end before skidding to halt in a crouching position, blood trickling down her forehead. Blugmeister was shocked to see that she was even still conscious. He had knocked out Pirates twice her size with that punch. 

He was also annoyed to see that she was still smiling with that blasted devil may care grin. Rose spit on the ground and waved him on. _What is this girl?_ he thought to himself. "I think I'm gonna take those gloves of yours after I wallop ya,"  she declared, eyeing his metal combat gloves with an appraising stare.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 26, 2010)

Green Cloak Pirates-

Alex Vs Mest-


 Alex shook off the effects he was feeling from the latest knocking out. His head felt like marbles through a blender, thousands of thuds and clangs echoing in his ear as he stood. There was a sensation all around him; the area was quiet, very quiet. He noticed that the townsfolk appeared to be missing. ?Now I know what it?s like to be a marine in a town of pirates. Everyone runs and hides.?  There was however a sense of being watched.  ?They were nice enough to take the chains off.? Alex thought to himself, looking down to examine his arms and legs.  ?Even returned my sword.? Alex new for sure something was up.

  ?You are to battle to the death here.?  A voice rings out all over the towns square. Hearing this, Alex finally decides to look all around him. A large fountain made its home in the middle of the square, around that, a church large and donned with a massive cross. Then shops formed the remaining circle around the fountain. Roadways cut every two or three shops to break up the flow of buildings.  A large battlefield and very open, Alex knew what this meant. His opponent was not fond of enclosed spaces, and rarely are those who fight with fists or guns fond of open areas.  Tight spaces force your opponent into tight spots, yet open spots allow you to swing a blade with greater ease.  Tight spots make sword strikes more difficult to pull off. 

?A swordsman, of course it?s so obvious.?  Alex reached behind him and grabbed ahold of his blades handle. ?Let?s do this then.? With one quick motion, the blade is popped from its clip and swung over his shoulder into fighting position. ?Congratulations.?  The voice was close this time?. Too close? Alex turned quickly but was knocked off his feet by a powerful fist strike. ?Nnngh?? His feet slide across the rock tiled ground, kicking up dirt clouds as he gains footing and stops his movement.

 ?Interesting form.? The man standing before Alex was not at all what he expected. He looked too thin, too frail and far too disinterested to be part of this, the man didn?t even bother to wear armor, he merely had what seemed like two triangular roofing tiles for shoulder pads on either side of his body. He also wielded four blades? he would be a hard one to defeat with his speed and power? Alex knew this from the moment he was caught off guard?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 26, 2010)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *With Ursla...*
> Ursla was currently being toured around the Marine base in company of Ensign Matilda. He...er, she, was extrememly tall for a woman, towering at a terrifying height of six foot five. The only other female Marine known to be taller than that is Admiral Aihato. The newkama wore a skin-tight pink woman's suit with blonde hair and flase nails. Upon his/her face was heavy makeup with five o'clock shadow. Matilda also sported a flowing, blonde wig.
> 
> Ursla grimaced at the sight of Matilda. She wore a white sailor get-up with a short skirt that rose slightly above her thighs and high heels an The masseuse was a moment away from vomiting in her, but reframed from doing so because she hated that feeling. In Ursla's opinion, Matilda's appearance was repulsive, to say in the least.
> ...



The masseuse and the newkama clashed, both of them asserting their leg strength upon the other and attempting to subdue them. However, both of their attacks were on equal standing as it appeared. Matilda glared at Ursla through her mascara stained eyes  as Ursla returned the look with equal hate.

*BOOM!*​
Both ladies (Well, lady and half lady...) were blown back from the sheer force of their kicks. Matilda crashed onto the mast and Ursla fell back into numerous large, wooden boxes. The Marines watched the confrontation with open mouths. 

"Wow, Matilda actually has someone to fight her back..."
"This is terrifying!"
"Should we help her?!"
"Matilda can hold her own!"
"They don't call her the Iron Maiden for nothing!"

"That bitch matched the power of my okama tempo! This is absurd!" Matilda said, rubbing her head after hitting the mast.

"I can't believe that pathetic excuse for a woman  was able to block Greve Sensactional! How embarrassing..." Ursla exclaimed as she dusted herself off.

"WHO'RE YOU CALLING A PATHETIC EXCUSE FOR A WOMAN?!?!? YOU 2 BELLI WHORE!"

"EXCUSE ME, SWEETIE?! HOW ABOUT YOU STOP PARADING AROUND HERE LIKE YOU'RE A WOMAN AND ACT LIKE A MAN, YOU UGLY HE-SHE WITCH!"

"I've had just about enough of that bitchy attitude!!!" Matilda said charging at Ursla.

"Then do something about it other than whining, drama queen!" Ursla rebutted as she moved towards Matilda as well.

Matilda began striking at Ursla by means of open palm strikes with great speed. Ursla answered by gracefully dancing around Matilda and delivering various kicks. She created a faint blue, sparkling mist as she attacked.

*"Newkama Kenpo Beauty Technique #12: Dream Strike!​*
*"Realiza??o encantadora!"​*
Matilda's exploding palm strikes collided with Ursla's serene kicks and caused yet another explosion, knocking both of them back. The deck was now becoming rather battered and torn due to their attacks. 

"Too bad your kicks don't hurt slut!" Matilda boasted as she tried to throw hair wig hair.

"Hehe, if only you knew. Don't worry that hideous little head of yours, this'll be over before you know it." Ursla smiled as she extended her arms by her side as if she was praying.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2010)

*Kagami/Shinpachi

West blue - Slim chance Town*

Both people were wide eyed as their lips met, however from there the expressions changed quickly. For Shinpachi it was his first kiss. She was pretty and wore some floral perfume which had Shinpachi melt. He blushed, his eyes went dreamy and relaxed whilst a few other things went a little harder.

Kagami on the other hand started off as surprised as Shinpachi, then the rage started to build. Her eyes seem to ignite with brimstone and hellfire. Shinpachi's 4 seconds of bliss was soon replaced 2 minutes of agony as she flipped him around onto the ground, got on top of his back and pulled his head backwards unnaturally.

"Ah! AH! I give!!" he said tapping out

"I don't care you bastard!" she yelled but then threw his face into the ground, "Ugh whats with all the sexual harassment today? I mean I understand that I am THE finest piece of awesome on this planet but that doesn't mean that people can throw away their self control like that."

"Hey it was an accident. I'm pretty sure it was you who kissed me anyway and like all women do, had a freaking moodswing." Shinpachi said dusting himself down and looking at her. Whilst she wasn't the prettiest girl on the planet, she was still a good 9/10. She could have done with bigger boobs

"Are you looking at my chest??!" she yelled again.

"Wh-wh- uh..." Shinpachi started. He was never a subtle ogler

"Dear god! Look, this one's on me!" Kagami went to the store across the road and then a few seconds later, threw a dirty magazine at Shinpachi.

"Ogle all you like!" she said indignantly

"H-Hey! I'm not some sort of pervert you know...and..." Shinpachi started flipping through the pages. Kagami just looked at him with a raised eyebrow. "This...is...wow. Look at her..."

He showed her the picture of of the pull out covergirl.

"WHY ARE YOU SHOWING ME THIS??!" 

*BAM!*

Kagami's fist tore through the magazine and straight into his face, sending him reeling. "Ugh, I just wanted to meet someone for a job and all I get is some pervert." she said looking around for someone who looked like they needed help. Then looked at Shinpachi and sighed, "It's you isn't it?"

He nodded as he was on the ground, holding his nose. 

"This is just a fabulous day. Fine. Clean slate." she breathed in and composed herself. "My name is Kagami. It's nice to...it's a pleasu....I don't like you." she said haughtily

Shinpachi too sighed. No-one else had answered his call for help. Kagami looked pretty but she didn't exactly give him a lot of confidence that they could take out the main unit of that Posse.

"Shinpachi. I don't like you either." he said twitching his now red nose. "But I suppose you need the money and I need the help so we can work around that yeah?" he extended his had for a handshake. Kagami nodded and shook his hand. 

"So whats the problem?" she asked

"Heard of the Witch yeah?" Shinpachi more stated than asked, "She's been captured. They're torturing her, I don't like it. I want to save her." he said resolutely.

"You want to rescue the Witch? That woman that killed that up coming doctor?" Kagami shook her head in disbelief. "You're madder than Madman Mel from Madagascar - and he was mad."

"She didn't do it! I am that doctor that's meant to be dead. Tannen had me kidnapped, and tried to throw me off a cliff."

"Don't blame him..." she muttered

"Anyway!" Shinpachi snapped, "I don't know much about her but I do know that Tannen is scum and the Witch is not as he's making her out to be."

Kagami looked at Shinpachi. That was some determination he had. She could admire that at least. "Why bother though? I mean most people, having been thrown off a cliff would have just left town and not come back."

"I don't know....it's just...well its not right to let her suffer llike that is it?" he said and saw Kagami smile. She was about a 9.5.

"Ok, you're alright. I still think you're a degenerate but I can work with you. We all have our vices huh?" Kagami said. "Still we will need more help. There's way too many of them..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2010)

*Mariejoris*

Vice Admiral Pride leaned back in the chair in his office, there were a few bounty posters on his desk but he continued to eye the one with Atlas D. Drake's face on it, "How the hell could this little shit be able to use _my_ powers..."

Lt. Blair stepped into his office, she was heavily bandaged had the hood of her blue cloak down as she stepped through and saluted, *"Vice Admiral Pride sir..."*

He dropped the poster on his desk and took a look at the young Lt. He had sent her and her squad after those damn rookies and their monkey not too long ago, "About time you finished up...Now, I want to have a word with that Atlas bastard..." he says, standing up, a dangerous aura surrounding him.

*"W-well sir...W-we didn't...They had recruited two more members and we were no match for their combined forces..."* the weight of the air around her began to feel heavy and she slowly fell to the floor, *"What..."*

He slowly approaches her, his aura becoming more powerful with each step, *"Just a bunch of rookie and their primate pal...AND YOU COULDN'T EXTERMINATE THEM! *

He holds out his hand, it begins to glow with a powerful red aura, but he retracts it as soon as he notices her pass out, "Weakling..." he says, spitting on her before scooping up the bounty posters of the Atlas Pirates. He suddenly notices on of their faces, "Beverly Clemens..."

It suddenly hit him, he heads out of his office, leaving the unconscious Lt behind, sure that someone would sweep her up off his floor. It didn't take long before he spotted the newly promoted Zane Garrick.

He couldn't help but grin at his sight, though he was not much older than the marine he had advanced far beyond his level. Some say that Garrick's temper and destructive tendencies kept him so low in the ranks, but Pride had managed to shoot up with a fuse as short as Garricks, if not shorter. 

"Lt. Commander Garrick..." he holds up the two posters of Atlas D. Drake and Beverly Clemens in his hand, "I've got a task for you..."

*Atlas D. Drake vs The Mayor*

A pulsating green spark of electricity raced through Drake's body, "Damn...I feel great!" he says, holding the Mayor's mighty fist back with one hand.

"That's a cute trick you have there sonny," he cocks back his other fist, "But let me show you how a real man handles things," he thrusts forward but he quickly ducks under it, _"I'm so much faster..."_ he comes back with a flurry of punches to the old man's stomach, _"And so much stronger..."_

He delivers one final punch that sends the Mayor flying back. He blasts after him with a burst of yellow aura and fires a red blast of energy that sends him plummeting to the ground. 

The Mayor pops, blood gushing from his shoulder and forehead, and attempts to unleash a barrage of punches of his own, but Drake dodges them one after another, _"My reflexes...They're like super charged,"_

He quickly forms a blue shield in front of him that tanks one of the Mayors punches and uses the opportunity to distance himself before it shatters. The Mayor grits his teeth in anger, "I will protect my town...I WON'T LET YOU PIRATES RUIN EVERYTHING AGAIN!"

He barrels forward, but Drake just stands there, one of his hands cocked back. It begins to spark with green electricity like energy, "I'm not here to ruin your town," he thrusts his arm forward and makes contact with the Mayor's chest before he can deliver the punch, *"Green Lance,"* a streak of lightning cuts through his body, bursting out of the other end.

"I'm here to get my damn ship fixed!" he shouts as the old man falls to the ground, returning to his normal miniature stature.


----------



## InfIchi (Dec 27, 2010)

Rex looked over the town from his vintage point. He was atop a rather tall tower, it appeared to have a speaker on it... possibly some kind of siren. "So, the entire town is our battlefield huh?" Rex thinks to himself. "Alright, guess i can't play around anymore." Rex removes his green cloak, as he does the wind catches it and rips it from his hands. "Tch...." Rex watches it fly through the air, like a leaf trapped in the wind. 












"Let's begin." Rex leaps from the tower, his exact location unknown to him. He knows Viktor is in the area, he knows Viktor is strong... but he also knows, he must win! He has no other choice, it's victory or death! "Come on!" Rex hears a voice below him, Viktor stands atop a building, his leather coat flying in the wind. "With pleasure!" Both men pull their fists back. 

"KINGS PUNCH/BRUTE FIST!" The two fists connect, for a brief moment both men can feel the fighting spirit of the other. "Heh." Viktor grins as his hand is engulfed with flame. "Nnngh...." Rex grits his teeth as the flame burns his hand. "Hell's fist!" Viktors hand pushes Rex's back, the pirate captain falls backward, grabbing the edge of the roof quickly as he could and clinging for dear life.

"Such a pathetic man you are." Viktor looks over the edge of the building and down at Rex. "Is this the power of a 6million beli man? Hehehehe." Rex grits his teeth. "I'll show you the power of six million beli!" with all his strength he throws himself upward, kicking Viktor as he flips forward and over the bounty hunting leader. 

As Rex lands he pivots on one foot and leaps forward with all his might. "OBLIVION BASH!" He thrusts both arms forward into Viktors back and sends the bounty hunter flying off the rooftop towards the ground. "Hells Guard!" Viktor's body is coated in flames, with a single motion he thrusts all the flames towards the ground and stops his movement, gently landing on his feet. "Is that all you've got?" Viktor smirks. "Asshole..." Rex clenches his fist and prepares for round two.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2010)

*Marineford...*


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Vice Admiral Pride leaned back in the chair in his office, there were a few bounty posters on his desk but he continued to eye the one with Atlas D. Drake's face on it, "How the hell could this little shit be able to use _my_ powers..."
> 
> Lt. Blair stepped into his office, she was heavily bandaged had the hood of her blue cloak down as she stepped through and saluted, *"Vice Admiral Pride sir..."*
> 
> ...



Newly promoted Lt. Commander Zane Garrick grinned as he exited Admiral Aihato's office. Things were starting to look up after the disturbing discovery that Clemens was still alive. He was finally climbing back to his old rank of Commander, and was now an important part of Admiral Aihato's secret plan to bring back absolute justice to the world. 

As Garrick spotted the Vice Admiral known as Pride, he didn't even bother to salute the superior ranked officer, instead lighting a cigar. He wanted to say, _'You can take your task and shove it up your ass, you little energy glowing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). So who's ass did you kiss today?'_ He let it be however. The time would come very soon when Pride would be spit shining Garrick's boots. He eyed the bounty posters that Pride held and shrugged as if it was old news. 

"I'm already on it. That little red headed bitch doesn't have long for this world," Garrick growled, glaring at the poster of his former protege. In the bounty picture it looked like she was in the middle of a fight. Her green eyes glowed like little emerald suns, contrasting with her blazing red hair, and her face was set in a defiant pose. She looked beautiful as hell, but it only made him want to kill her even more. Garrick then gestured at the poster of the other loser, a prissy looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). "As for this so called Drake, if he's with her I'll kill him too, and anyone else she's with." 

_*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*_
Clemens slowly awoke next to the docks. Her ribs were broken and it hurt like hell just to move and even breathe. Clemens was glad however to see that Rena was still bound tightly by her seastone lined whip, and unable to move. "Let me go. I hate being in my human form!" Rena yelled at the ex-Marine. Clemens obliged her and knocked her out with a looping punch right on the button, wincing in pain as she did so. 

_A year ago in the West Blue..._
Lt. Zane Garrick scowled as Ensign Clemens heart stopped beating. He held her in the air by her neck, his massive thumb and forefinger pressed over throat. A black rage seethed from Garrick's very pores making the air feel heavy around him, and his eyes glowed like burning coals. Combined with the Ohara fugitives suddenly being teleported away by Clemens, this was just turning into the worst day ever. He dropped Clemens to the ground like a sack of garbage and bellowed in a loud voice: *"I NEED A DOCTOR OVER HERE GODDAMMIT!"* 

Ensign Hawthorne ran towards Clemens and crouched beside her, muttering barely audible curses under his breath. His hands trembled as he fumbled through his medical kit. *"FOCUS YOU PENCIL NECKED GEEK. I NEED HER ALIVE!!"* Garrick raged at Hawthorne. The Marine Doctor nodded wordlessly as he prepped a large syringe full of liquid. 

"What is that?" 

"Adrenaline," Hawthorne muttered, before stabbing the syringe into Clemens heart. 

Like the living dead suddenly Clemens shot up boltright, her eyes fluttering rapidly. Her breath came in ragged gasps and Hawthorne held Clemens by her shoulders, trying to steady her. Garrick made a move to grab her, intending to beat her to near death until she brought back the Oharans, but suddenly a glowing mirror appeared under she and Hawthorne. "NO!!" They melted through the mirror and disappeared in a flash of light. 

Garrick stood there in disbelief, just staring at the empty ground as if he could somehow open his own mirror and chase after them. "You've got to be fuckin kidding me..." he declared. A young Marine grunt ran up to him and saluted. The grunt was about to say something, but Garrick didn't care. He crushed the kids skull between his massive fists, before he could even get out the first word.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 27, 2010)

*West Blue - Slim Chance Town*

*Mion.*

She was blind but could see everything. Not in the traditional sense, more like silhouettes cascading onto each other. Her mouth was slightly open, allowing the inaudible constant noise to flow from her now bloodied mouth.

She was aware that she had been tied up, stripped of her clothes and her dignity. They threw things at her. She couldn't tell if they were tomatoes or rocks at times as they came towards her. She assumed they were rocks and most of the time she was right. They wanted to hurt her but she wouldn't scream. To do so would be to rob her of her sight and give them a victory. The audible sound didn't bounce as well off the ground and surfaces. She wanted to see what was happening and who to kill when she got free.

Such thoughts kept her from succumbing to the hopelessness that loomed in her heart. It was an impossible situation. They had nailed her to the wooden structure behind her. It was one that was well used and the people, it seemed were adept to such behaviour. A few at the back, she could tell wanted no part of it. She heard them as they whispered that they believed it was wrong.

Whispers did her no good and those that did so were far outnumbered by the jeering voices and the lechourous hands and the rocks. She remained inaudible, her eyes remained fixated on one man. Large, muscular, his voice was brutish and hoarse from too much alcohol and cigarettes. He egged the people on. If they didn't throw at her then they would be the ones that would join her.

He controlled the town. They called him Tannen.

"Forgive me father..." a priest said as he too hurled a rock at her. It was not some diety that he should seek forgiveness from. Mion would kill him. That was merciful to her. He was a good man that was led astray, his death would be swift. Tannen though would live. He would live with no limbs, no sight, no speech, no taste, no smell and no hearing. He would forever be trapped in a prison, his mind would deteriorate as Mion would keep him alive. Feed him insects and urine. Keep him alive until his mind would give up and he would die. A fitting death.

Such thoughts kept her from the increasing agony. They had started branding her now. It tested her resolve. Tears came down her eyes, her body writhed, but she would not scream. She was not that weak.

Then, her ears perked up. Two people watched from the corner. Two people that were planning a rescue. Two....idiots. they spent most of their time bickering like a married couple, one chastising the other for "staring at her tits" Mion took comfort that someone still found her attractive in her deteriorating state.

Still though the rocks didn't stop. In the end it was only words and no action. She would wait for them, if only for a temporary glimpse of hope.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 27, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Marineford...*
> 
> 
> Newly promoted Lt. Commander Zane Garrick grinned as he exited Admiral Aihato's office. Things were starting to look up after the disturbing discovery that Clemens was still alive. He was finally climbing back to his old rank of Commander, and was now an important part of Admiral Aihato's secret plan to bring back absolute justice to the world.
> ...



Pride rolled his eyes at the man, "Guess demotion really has thrown your head out of whack..." in a quick flash a red beam destroys Garrick's cigar before he realizes just what happened.

The Vice Admiral knew that with his former subordinate's new life of piracy being open knowledge to anyone that could read a bounty poster (Though he wasn't 100% sure that Garrick was even capable of such a feat), her old Commander would be on the case. As he recalled she was the reason for his demotion in the first place, but he didn't care much about the details, he just needed to make sure of a little something.

"I had a feeling you'd be taking such action...Seems you're such a shitty leader that you're breeding pirates now instead of marines. I'd never expect that crap from such a great hero like yourself, Garrick," he says, incapable of holding back a little smirk as he spews that garbage from his mouth.

"Do what you want with your little red head, the monkey, the crew, dispose of all of them, it's what the bastards deserve, but I want the Captain alive..." he unleashes a bit of his rare Conquering King's Haki, *"You can beat him to the brink of death for all I care, but he'd better still be breathing...* he eases off on the Haki as he finishes his sentence, "I'll expect him wrapped up and delivered to my office by the end of the week Comman-Er Lt. Commander."

*Atlas D. Drake*

Drake held his chest as he stood over the beaten old man, "It sure seems less impressive when you look at the half dead old man laying in front of you, but dammit that shit was hard!"

"That new aura...Sure took a lot out of me..." he says, slowly heading to check up on the others. He soon spots Clemens, "Wow, you won...? I didn't think you'd ever manage to-!" he then spots the unconscious Rena, "Oh...You just beat some naked chick. All is right in the world once again! Lets head to our new ship!" he shouts, walking off with his arm around Clemens, forcing her along.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2010)

*Beelze D. Van vs The Head Surgeon*

The fight was pretty much even, basically Jessica and Van were wasting their ammunition, both of them were skilled in this kind of combat, though Jessica had more variety in her attacks considering the drill tips, bullets, scalpels and the stitches she has shown till now, they weren´t dangerous until she can aim properly and hit the target directly and Van knows that, there the reason for him to just shoot once when he has the chance and just go and hide to protect himself from the attacks.That sexy woman couldn´t have unlimited ammunition right?

"Okay just let´s wait for her to do anew move"he said putting inside Hades a new bullet, he was getting tired of running around the town the whole time, he has to immobilize her and of course get rid of that troublesome weapon, the only way Jessica could catch him could be"Guard down, you stalker!"she said as if she was reading his thoughts, she suddenly appeared above him and shot 3 drill tips at Van who dodged´em but one of the drill tips was able to touch his side creating a small wound that was already bleeding"Damn, she got me there"he said shooting again, now aiming for Jessica´s chest. 

The woman was able to move aside dodging the bullet that was going towards her heart"What do you think you are doing? trying to hurt my beautiful body? i won´t forgive you, jerk!!!"she said kind of mad and then smiled, she was really trying to kill Beelze...to think that just a look at her was enough to cause all of this troublesome situation. Jessica fired her weapon again, this time he shot five bullets all of them aiming for the same place, Van´s stomach"Sorry, but that´s not working"he said and using his Hades he just began to hit and deflect the bullets"My hades is made of a special material, normal bullets like yours wouldn´t even scratch it"he said, he was not being cocky, but he was proud of his two weapons though lately he has not been able of using his Susanoo since his fights have been short ranged.

Being trapped in his own thoughts for a second, Van was distracted"You are such a foolish man, you should look at me no matter what even with those perverted eyes of you...or you will die"she said and shot a bunch of drill tips which trapped Van in a wall, he was now unable to move his upper body, this was not the best situation. The head surgeon went near of him, her smile as f a test subject or something like that were in front of her, such a maniac."So tell me now pretty boy, Why were you looking at me with your perverted eyes?"she said, man she was really obsessed with perverts and envious people.

Van raised his head and looked at her"i was not looking at you that way, I was just kinda confused by the way you was treating the man before"Beelze said smiling a bit, even thinking that it was true, he really looked at her, it was impossible not to see her specially by the way she wears those clothes."Liar!"she yelled at him and then slapped Van, she was insane."Oh yeah...I forgot to tell you something, I´m not only used to fight with my weapon"he said and smiled, then kicked the woman in he gut leaving her without air in her lungs, then began to pull himself forward in order to get free of the drill tips, after using his whole strength  he was able to do it but his shirt was all torn apart.

Instantly the young pirate ran away, trying to find a place to hide and plan an strategy, he always thinks that most of people has a good side and he wouldn´t like to kill her.She was most like a traumatized woman than an evil one at least for Van. After thinking a bit he got the idea, he wouldn´t have to kill jessica if she is knocked out, think he will have to hurt her. After some minutes, he saw from his hide that the head surgeon was still looking for him. He jumped out and faced her,"Hey what was your name?"he asked, after all this fight he doesn´t even know her name"I´m Jessica Taihou, the head surgeon of this place"she said kinda confused by the boy´s question"well i´m Beelze D. Van from the Atlas pirates"he said"I bet you can´t touch me again! also your breasts and ass are really big, how do you expect no one to stare at you with those clothes? you hag!"he said and then started to run.

Taihou just looked shocked what the boy did...he was dead meat"You son of a bitch! I´ll rip apart that tongue of yours and then I´ll cut your balls and take your perverted eyes as my reward!!!" she said and began to follow Van. Beelze heard what she yelled at him and smiled, she fell for it. While running he entered the first alley he saw, there was no exit and Jessica was already blocking it"Brat, now you will see what I can do"she said and began to fire her weapon with itches that Van barely dodged, instantly the boy looked at her and fired Hades though it wasn´t even about to reach her.

"HA! Where were you aiming at?!"she asked trying to make fun of Van but he just smiled and look at her,"Well you know...I was not aiming at you"he said and then raised a finger"Just look around you"he said, then the sound as if metal was crashing aginst the walls was heard, the she was able to see it" Bullet?!"she asked surprised"That´s my Ricochet"he said, as the bullet began to move even faster, bouncing between the walls and the ground"Ricochet? what the...!?"she was going to complain about something but then she felt pain and a scream went out from her mouth, the bullet already reached her leg and went through it,"You fucker!" was the only thing she said before receiving a new bullet in her other leg, she let go the weapons due to the pain.

Jessica was lying on the ground looking upwards, she can´t move her legs right now"Then what will you do with me pervert?"she said "You have me in the palm of your hand, will you satisfy your lust with me?"she asked and smiled bitterly"Fuck that already! I´m not that kind of person and even more I only did it just to immobilize you"he said and went near of her"I don´t believe you´re a bad person, but that stuff about thinking all of the people around you are perverts and envious is shit"he said looking at her, even with her hands and arms working perfectly she couldn´t reach her weapon, she was defeated.

"I don´t want you to tell me that, idiot!"she said pissed off, van was talking at her as if he knows her, then Van ducked and was basically on her now,"SEE?! in the end you will..."she said but Van interrupted her"As i´ve said I think that what you think of the others is shit but you aren´t a bad person, you should better sleep and think about othe way to see the people"he said and then hit Jessica with Hades, knocking her out. Minutes later he put her leaning against the wall by sleeping, the wounds weren´t that bad so she would survive, stretching his body he went out of the alley"Let´s find the others, I don´t want to get in troubles again"he said going where the ship was.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 27, 2010)

Funkfreed said:


> Unbeknownst to the Mystic pirates at the moment, Ten had hitched a ride on their ship. She sat in a crouched position within the crows nest, contemplating what her next action should be. She had developed an interest in this crew, but she was still loyal to the government for the most part. She puzzled in her head to find some sort of loophole that would allow her to continue along with these pirates, but still retain some form of loyalty to the marines, as not to go against her mission.
> 
> "I do desire to investigate these pirates further. Something back then...when that man was killed. Something interesting happened. The way they responded was not logical, yet it made sense. This in itself does not make sense."
> 
> ...



It had been more then a day since the fateful events back on Velmose. Tengu felt much better much better after sleeping for 20 straight hours. As the sun rose he was already on deck, hefting the large iron ship anchor over his broad shoulders. He began to perform a rapid series of squats with the massive weight when suddenly his nose crinkled slightly. Tengu paused mid squat. 

_That scent is certainly familiar. _

Tengu stood up erect and slowly tilted his face upwards towards the crows nest and sniffed the air. "Hmm..." Without a word Tengu secured the anchor to the ships hull and began to climb the main mast. As he neared the top he somersaulted into the crows nest itself, readying himself for anything. Tengu looked around with a puzzled face. There was no one here. Tengu chuckled and slapped his nose. "Must be a phantom scent or something..." he muttered to himself.  

"Hey Feroy is the next island close?" he called out. "I'm getting tired of being on this cramped ship." 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Pride rolled his eyes at the man, "Guess demotion really has thrown your head out of whack..." in a quick flash a red beam destroys Garrick's cigar before he realizes just what happened.
> 
> The Vice Admiral knew that with his former subordinate's new life of piracy being open knowledge to anyone that could read a bounty poster (Though he wasn't 100% sure that Garrick was even capable of such a feat), her old Commander would be on the case. As he recalled she was the reason for his demotion in the first place, but he didn't care much about the details, he just needed to make sure of a little something.
> 
> ...



Garrick felt the weight of the Vice Admiral's haki but it barely made his massive shoulders sag. He was used to being in the presence of powerful people, and had felt much worse from Admiral Aihato when he served aboard her ship. This guy was chicken shit compared to her. 

He scowled at his charred cigar laying on the carpeted floor. Those cigars were expensive. Hand rolled by island slaves in the West Blue. Supposedly they were illegal but Garrick always knew where to get a fresh supply. He locked eyes with Pride and suddenly grinned. Not a friendly grin either but one that had nothing but bad intentions behind it. A mental image came to Garrick of him clapping his hands over Pride's head, squashing it like an over ripe melon. This wasn't just a fantasy though, it was a vision of the not too distant future. 

Garrick slowly reached into his pocket and lit another cigar. "Oh I'll beat him to within an inch of his life I guarantee you that, but you know me Pride." Garrick raised his giant fists which were twice the size of Pride's head and clapped them with a laugh. "I sometimes get carried away...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" 

Pride would get his little boyfriend wrapped up in a week alright, wrapped up in a bodybag that is. Garrick would even put a nice little bow on top to complete the present. Garrick gave Pride a half assed salute. He spun around on his massive boot heels and headed off, pressing a black button on the underside of his den den mushi which sent out a signal to all officers on shore leave. It was time to return to the _*Dark Justice*_ and set sail. Time to kill some pirates. 

*Elsewhere on Marineford/With Hawthorne*
Lt. Junior Grade Niles Hawthorne smiled nostalgically as he walked along the hallways of the Marine science facility of Marineford. This was where he was first assigned out of the academy, and where he developed his theories on the fusion of man and machine. During those heady days when every day seemed like a new and exciting discovery, Hawthorne had thought he was on the very cutting edge of science, and no one was his equal. Then one day he met a mysterious man who showed Hawthorne just wrong he was, and totally shattered his view of the world changed. After that he was transferred to the secretive group run by Dr. Volk. Hawthorne's life was never the same again, for better or worse.  

Suddenly his wrist mounted baby den den mushi began to ring. The familiar growl of Garrick came out of the snail which even mimicked his trademark scowl. *"Hawthorne you buffoon, you're late...again. We're shipping out in ten minutes. Hurry up and get your ass on the ship!"* Hawthorne sighed and quickly made his way out of the facility. 

_A year ago..._
Hawthorne gasped in shock as he fell out of a mirror and landed on the deck of a boat. Clemens fell out of the mirror a second later. He caught her in his arms and laid her on the deck. She was still out of it, and her body felt cold, but her pulse was beginning to strengthen. It was then that he noticed over a dozen men, women, and children, staring at him on deck. Hawthorne's eyes widened in shock. "You...you are the Ohara fugitives!" 

An old professorial looking man with a gray mustache nodded and stepped forward. "We prefer to think of ourselves as scholars, not refugees young man." He then gestured towards Clemens. "She saved our lives. We owe her a debt. Please let us take her with us to Ohara." 

Hawthorne looked down at Clemens, a wan smile appeared on his face. He knew that Garrick would kill her if found her again, and he wouldn't stop with just Clemens. As a scientist Hawthorne could appreciate the work of these people. "Take her then," Hawthorne said in a low voice. "How will you explain this to your superiors?" asked the old scholar. Hawthorne shrugged. "I shall think of something." 

_Later..._
Garrick scowled at Hawthorne as he saw the screw loose scientist flapping about in the water, barely able to keep his head. "HELP ME!! HELP ME!!" Hawthorne screamed, as several marine grunts pulled his waterlogged body over the railing. Garrick pushed the marines away and grabbed Hawthorne by the throat, slamming him against a wall. "WHERE IS SHE?!" Garrick bellowed in his face.

Hawthorne looked Garrick in the eyes and frowned. "We landed in the water. I tried to grab her but she sunk below the surface...just dropped like a stone," Hawthorne replied. "I am sorry sir." For a moment Hawthorne thought that Garrick would crush his skull or snap his neck, but instead the giant Marine dropped him to the deck and walked off in a fury.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral vs Wazi Derko / Green Cloak pirates*

Ral was looking at the bounty hunter who had a cocky smile in his face, the bastard was making fun of him and that really makes him angry, the fire in his hand illuminating his face, his golden eyes narrowed like the eyes of a Tiger or you could say a dragon maybe, his flame was red, to this ind of guys there was no point in using the blue flame, even the blue flame fire dragon wouldn´t make any real damage to the dreadlocks dude"Hahaha....you think you can fight me face to face, scum?"he said, his eyes showing that he was enjoying it as if a joke was told to him.

Ral´s flame disappeared as his red hair covered his eyes and his fists were clenched with anger, Wazi was trying to piss him off certainly but to someone who will be the strongest man of the world it was not funny"What´s up then?, weren´t ya to kick my ass?"he asked still laughing, but didn´t saw the punch that Ral landed in his face, the sound of his nose breaking was heard by Tiger who smiled "Just shut up and fight, I don´t need my flame to crush a dumbass like you"he stated looking at the big man in front of him.

Wazi was grabbing his nose, this fly just went from nowhere and punched his face"You Son of a bitch!"he said and dashed towards Ral who jumped dodging the man, instantly he kick the bounty hunter on his back sending him some meters away"I told you, i can crush ya without my flames"he said, now he was the one making fun of Derko."You brat, i will kill you"Derko exploded in anger, he was easily fooled or at least that was what Ral thought before receiving a fist in his stomach making him to spit some saliva and raising the teen from the ground, then a hand took his head and smashed his face against the ground"Did you like it?"he said, but then Ral took his opponent´s feet and sing his monstrous strength he was able to take down the guy with glasses, then stood up with a jump and took his distance, he was kinda dizzy. 

He stood up easily"It seems like you aren´t as weak as how you look...this will be funny,kid"he said and rushed against Ral who managed to jump again and then stepped with all his strength on Wazi´s head, making his head crash against the ground, then Tiger trampled him twice more"Now we are even"he said smiling, but then a hand took his left foot and Wazi´s voice was heard"Even you say? you are more stupid than how you look like"he said and with a fast movement he stood up and threw Ral against a second ticket counter.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 28, 2010)

*Chunhi vs. Lee Bourne*

Chunhi woke up in a small clearing of trees, "Last thing I remember was defending the ship then everything went black.  The hell happened?"

Chunhi begins to slowly walk around the forest, "Why leave me here?  They should've just killed me.  I'll just go and try to make it back to the ship and regroup with everyone I guess.  AHHHH-"

A bullet penetrates Chunhi's arm, "What's going on?"

Chunhi runs behind a large tree, _'A sniper?  I don't even know where he is....or what direction that bullet came from.'_

Chunhi tries to change his suit's color but it doesn't work, "Why now?"

Chunhi looks at his bleeding arm, "The blood?"

Chunhi rips off his sleeve and tries to change color again, "Yellow."

The suit color changes and he races off between the trees, _'Try to hit me now.'_

Chunhi sees a few bullets fly by his head, _'This person's aim....but now I know where you are.'_

Perched up in a tree, smoking a cig is Lee Bourne, "This little bastard."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2010)

*Mystic Pirates...*
Feroy emerged on the deck of the stolen pirate ship with a yawn. The newly made Captain had received a good nights rest that restored most of his energy from his previous fights on Velmose. Feroy was surprised to see Tengu on the deck, training. Just a day ago Tengu looked as if he could be on his death bed, and here he was lifting weights as if it was second nature. He thought the swordsman would've went and found a nice bed to sleep in, but instead he made the railing of the ship into a makeshift bed.

"You really are something, Tengu." Feroy said with a slight grin. He checked in on the woman they found the other day, Robin. Although she was still resting, Feroy was relieved to know she was well alive.

"I see an island coming into sight. If I had to make an estimate, we'll reach it an about an hour. Let's prepare, I'm looking to ditch this ship while we're here." Feroy said heading back below deck to get all of his things together.

*An hour later.....*
Feroy tried his best to mask the Jolly Rodger on the ship. He didn't want any of the townsfolk judging them as enemies after just arriving. The ship docked and both Tengu and Feroy descended from the ship with reluctance. 

"How's that lady doing?" Tengu questioned as he strapped his giant buster sword to his back. It was amazing how he carried that thing around as if it was nothing.

"I left her in bed. She should be alright, she's just sleeping. If she wakes up, I left a note beside her." Feroy said as  the duo ventured into town.

The two Mystic Pirates were surprised to see the town vacant. Not a soul was in sight, save for a few animals scurrying about. Feroy looked around cautiously, "This is kinda odd...." He said aloud to Tengu as he observed the area. "Do you feel anyone in the area?" That was the good thing about having a master blind swordsman that can feel any vibrations on the ground.

"Nope, no one around here. But there is a giant crowd up ahead." Tengu said pointing his finger. He was indeed right, the sound of a giant crowd could be heard about a mile north. That's where they'd be headed.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 28, 2010)

*Mystic pirates*

Dapper had been hiding aboard the Mystic pirates ship for the last day, frightened by how they had grabbed him and thrown him aboard so abruptly. He wasn't sure what exactly they brought him along for, other then maybe gratitude for helping Feroy. Walking nerviously well behind the other two pirates, he chose not to fly. "Umm, I'll come with you then, if you don't mind."

Back on the ship, Ten watched as the pirates left the ship. She hopped down from the crow's nest and landed swiftly on the deck. Despite the fact that she technically weighed around 400 lbs. or so, she managed not to make any noise as she landed. She walked around the ship, examining the deck. As she looked around, her eyes quickly focused on a young girl laying down in bed within the ship. 

Ten slowly walked over and stood at the girl's bedside. Ten placed her hand on Robin's wrist, chacking her pulse. She was still alive. Ten stepped back and sat in a chair next to the bed. _"I have seen this girl before. Back on that island."_ She thought quietly to herself.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 28, 2010)

*South Blue/Wild Green*

Nirra walked off as the villagers waved her goodbye. She had helped Lark find his village. *"Wait, miss!"* Lark shouted as he ran over to Nirra. Nirra turned around and looked down at the small boy. "Hey now, I said call me Nirra." She said kindly. *"I'm sorry. But is there any way you could stay a little longer? You're the strongest person I've met, and I need to get stronger if I'm gonna protect the village someday."*

Nirra leaned down and placed her hand on Lark's head. "No. I'm afraid I need to go. But I'll be back. Don't worry ab-" *"No! I'll come and meet you again! I'll get way stronger and I'll challenge you one day."* Nirra smiled at the boy's determination. "Alright then. But when you do, don't go easy on me because I'm a woman. That'll get you in trouble."

_Later..._
Nirra shoved off of the island. She smiled, thinking about Lark's determination.

_Many years ago..._
_Nirra stood over a very large number of unconcious men, holding her wooden staff and breathing heavily. Each of the men were a great deal larger than her. "Raaaaaah!" Another large man came charging towards Nirra, swinging his staff downwards upon her. Nirra quickly ducked and rolled to the side. "Duck. Roll." She quickly got back to her feet "Stand." She then proceeded to leap into the air and brought her staff down onto the man. "Jump. Swing." Her staff hit him square on the top of his head, knocking him forward. "Hit." Nirra said as she landed behind him, just as his face hit the ground. Nirra's father had been watching the entire time. 

*"Very good. Very good indeed."*

Later that evening, Nirra was resting in her room. A knock came on her door. "Come in, father. I'm decent." Turoh opened the door with a smile on his face. *"Good news, dear. The king has asked me personally to the palace to discuss something with me."* Nirra hopped excitedly off her bed. "Do you think he wants us to join the royal guard, daddy, uhh, father?"

*"I'm not sure. I'm headed the the palace now. I will be back in a couple hours."* 

Later... 
Later that night, Turoh silently entered the house again. He immediately headed to his room. Nirra intercepted him however, and immediately bombarded him with questions. 

"So did you meet him? What did he say? Did he say anything about our family's role? Or maybe-"

*"No! I...Nirra. I need to be alone to think about something. Now, please..."* He said with a somber voice as he made his way to his room. "But father...what-"

*"I said no Nirra!"* Turoh barked as he entered his room and quickly shut the door behind him._


----------



## Vergil (Dec 28, 2010)

*West Blue 

Slim Chance Town*

Shinpachi was dragging Kagami away from the crowd, hoping people wouldn't notice.

"Shhh! we can't do anything just yet!" he whispered aggressively

"Gyaah! let go of me you stupid pervert! You saw how they treated her?! I'll kick their asses! YOU HEAR ME I'LL KICK YOUR.... Mmmph!" Shinpachi covered her mouth with his hand and looked around nervously as he led her back to the Blacksmith sign.

"Listen we need to be patient and OW!"  Shinpachi was interrupted by Kagami biting down on his hand. She wriggled free and turned.

"Well you can do what you like. I'm going to prepare." She popped two pieces of chewing gum in her mouth and then ran through the empty town.

Shinpachi stood alone when 6 of Tannen's men came around the corner. "You! You said you were gonna kick something of ours huh? Wanna finish that sentence?!" they said with their hands by their pistols. Shinpachi gulped. He had, under his poncho a few vials of chemicals that could get him out of this mess, but they were for the rescue. He had a sword too but to pull it out now would be suicide.

"Uhhh...I was going to....kick your asses at throwing rocks!" Shinpachi said, knowing what that would entail. He wondered if he should have just used the vial and run away. He shook his head. Kagami would think of something....right?

"Oh yeah?!" one of them laughed, "prove it then. We got a nice target in the fucking Witch who's tied up there. Tannen said if you don't throw then you get tied up beside her!" he said pointing his sword at Shinpachi as they came closer. He backed away until he ran out of room and the sword was soon at his throat. 

"Y...yeah ok..." he said. The 6 nodded and dragged him to the square, putting him front and centre and handing him a rock. 

"Come on then!" one of them said and threw one at the woman. It hit her in the stomach. Shinpachi gripped his rock.

"Yeah do it or die!" Another one flew at her, this one hit her in the face but all the while she stared at Shinpachi, like a mother watching her child who was about to do something naughty. Another rock, this one on her ribcage.

"s...stop..." Shinpachi whispered "STOP IT!!" he shouted and hurled the rock at one of the men at point blank range, almost punching him with it. He fell to the ground and the crowd fell silent. 

It was broken by Tannen's laugh, the massive figure looked down at Shinpachi. He didn't recognise him as the man they threw off the cliff. They had just taken someone random, didn't bother to check and discarded him like so much trash.

"Tie him up boys! WE GOTTA NEW TARGET!!" he laughed. Shinpachi was held as the front of his clothes were torn open through the middle with a sword, exposing his thin and pasty torso. They tied him to the wooden structure right next to the Witch.

She didn't look at him but simply said, "Don't scream. Your agony drives them."

Then the volley of rocks approached them. Shinpachi closed his eyes as he waited for them to hit. The pain was just about unbearable. The deep bruising and the cuts, Shinpachi could do nothing but cry out in pain. How this woman didn't was beyond him, she must have had superhuman will.

Tannen shouted at some of the hesitating townsfolk, who now faced with a mild mannered unfreakish looking man, stayed their aim. "You going to help that Witch's lover? huh?! That sympathiser? Stone him or join him!"

Mion looked around in curiousity as Shinpachi's heart rate jumped through the roof. "Are you OK?"

Shinpachi was enamoured at the thought of being her lover. "yeeeah...huh...oh..uh sure.."

Mion understood and figured she could use it to help him. "Tell you what, if you don't scream out and we get out of here. I'll let you do whatever you want to me. What. Ever. You. Want." she said hotly.

"Oh dear god!" Shinpachi said. He thanked the Heavens that they had let him keep his trousers on or else he was sure he would have had something chopped off. Still it strengthened his resolve

"Bring it on bitches!" he shouted at the crowd, took a deep breath in and then started singing Christmas Carols at the top of his voice as the rocks flew.

"Jingle bells Jingle Bells Jingle all the fucking way!"


----------



## Wonder_Y (Dec 28, 2010)

Walking the street silently, the gigantic figure struggled to avoid notice. Lately his mother had been a bit ill. She spoke as vivaciously as ever, but every now and then she would catch a dizzy spell and need to sit down. He'd noticed this a few times and before she could even refuse, he relieved her of her usual rounds. Delivering orders he'd completed and making sure to tell people about their little store by the docks while he was at it. 

The first task was simple enough. He would stop by with a large and heavy sack on his back, filled with expensive furs. The customers were usually so taken by having the beautiful merchandise, that he rarely needed to linger for more than a few seconds taking what words of gratitude they had to offer before hurrying away or rather fleeing. The moments they weren't home he just left a note with neat and tiny handwriting promising to stop by at a later time. A much later time when there weren't as many people about. 

The problem was with his second task, telling people about their fur shoppe. Charles was far to shy and his voice was far to silent for him to ever properly communicate with the denizens of his small town. He wished he could handle it as his mother always had, boldly proclaiming that her shop was the greatest in the east blue. Yelling at the top of her lungs and displaying the furs she was so proud of by wearing them. She in fact wore her furs all year round for this reason alone. He could not do the things she did. In fact the best he could manage was stuffing his gigantic body into one of the furs and standing in the center of the city, reaching out at or rather terrifying every now or then a passing citizen when he got the courage. 

He went about his task dutifully and dilligently everyday. Making sure to tell at least twelve people each day about the shop. He wore a new fur everyday and the people slowly began to adjust to the conspicuous fellow. Most people except the one's who'd caused him the most trouble in the past.

"What are you 'oing here." Asked a man with sleepy and oddly hostile eyes. He was apart of the Danberrie militia, protectors of the town. 
"Telling people about our fur business."
"We told you that requires a 'ermit. Until you have one you don't belong 'ere." The mn spoke this way because he missed the particular tooth that allowed him to form those sounds with his mouth.

Charles began to search his pockets, but it didn't seem like the permit was in his pockets.

"That's strange. I made sure to pick it up before leaving the house this morning."
"Pack your 'hings up. We 'an't have you up here 'inking up our streets with 'ese creations." Charles paused having had the man's words, however poorly formed, strike him deeply. "Your lucky we even allow you in this city. Being one of them and especially after what you did."

With one hand and a single smooth motion. Charles sullenly gathered his things and went about his way. Not intent on saying anything.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 28, 2010)

*Aboard The Mystic Pirate's Ship with Robin Luci*

Robin tossed and turned in the bed aboard the ship as it cut through the water, she. The fight she had with the other zoan fruit user played on repeat in her head. It was like she saw it from a different angle though. She didn't see it through her own eyes, she was above them looking down at the destruction they were causing.

"What happened to me?" she asked herself

This was a form she didn't know about, she had just known of the three different forms. Human, Hybrid and the Raijuu form. The dream finished when she seemed to call a bolt of lightning down from the sky striking her opponent. He as electrocuted and burnt and dropped to the ground just as she expended the last of her power. She awoke with a start and sat bolt upright. She quickly examined her body and her wounds were bandaged up she had beed treated. She looked around the room she was in and saw a woman sitting next to the bed.

"Who in the blue hell are you?" Robin asked

It then occured to her this may be the person who saved her she let her guard down and relaxed somewhat. She still didn't completely relax, she swung her foot off her bed and stood up and watched the woman up and down ready to react.

"Who in the blue hell are you?" Robin asked again this time with a lot less venom and rudeness in her tone


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 28, 2010)

*Slim Chance Town.....*
_"Take this you evil bitch!"_ One of the bystanders exclaimed as they held an oversized rock in their hand. The man had a look of hatred in his eyes as he prepared to hurl the stone at the woman tide up in the center of town along with some other guy that stood up for her. The man hurled the stone at "The Witch" with every inch of force he had in his body.

*"T?l?kin?sie!"* An otherworldly type voice echoed through the large crowed. Everyone looked around frantically to see the source of such a tone, but to no avail. Though, the large stone that the man had just thrown was floating in the air right before "The Witch's" face. 

_"What witchcraft is this?!?!"
"She can use magic even while tied up!"
"Kill her now!"
"Nevermind the rocks, someone get a gun!"_

Suddenly, a red blur pushed through the large crowd of bewildered townsfolk and headed directly for "The Witch". In a matter of seconds, the woman was freed from her binds. Tengu strapped his buster sword back to his back and helped the woman to her feet. 

"Where ever there's a woman in distress, I'll be there!" Tengu said in a heroic tone.

"The other guy too, Tengu....." Feroy said jumping off of a nearby building and landing in the center of town. 

"Fine...." Tengu said before cutting down the other guy as well in a flash.

"Look, I don't know why you guys were up there, but it seems like this is all wrong. We'll help," Feroy said to "The Witch" and her accomplice.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 28, 2010)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose and Captain Blugmeister traded a flurry of punches. The Marine Captain threw each punch with enough force to easily shatter rock, putting Rose on the defensive and backing her up inch by inch to the edge of the docks. "Need to even the odds," Rose mumbled. 

She formed a bubble beneath her feet and bounced off of it like a trampoline, sailing high into the air, and spinning around like a corkscrew over the docks. Rose came to a landing onto the deck of a large ship. As she surveyed the deck, Rose grinned from ear to ear. This wasn't just any ship...

"Sweet. It's a pirate ship!"  she exclaimed, clapping with delight. She was a three masted ship with a golden tinged hull. The prow was in the shape of a golden eagle head, and a black jolly roger flew from the center mast. The symbol on the black flag was that of a golden eagle enveloped in an orange flaming aura. For Rose it was love at first sight. It was like the ship was made for her. Just waiting for her to come along and take her out of here. In short it was a ship made for the future Pirate Queen. 

"I just found my ride into the Grand Line!" 

Captain Blugmeister appeared over the railing a second later and landed in front of Rose. "The only ride you will be taking is to jail!" he shouted. 

Rose squared up with him and formed two bubbles over her fists. Unlike her normal bubbles she made these one's heavy and dense. "I'll take a rain check thanks. Just make sure you don't mess up my new ship when I smash your face into the deck!" 

*West Blue/With the Mystic Pirates...*
As always, a damsel in distress got Tengu's motor running. He stood in front of the girl in a protective fashion, keeping his right hand on the handle of his buster blade, and standing as a makeshift shield against anymore rocks. He had heard the crowd calling this girl a witch. Her scent was odd, a mixture of both human and something animalistic. It was very subtle and he couldn't quite identify it. Whatever the case, Tengu didn't care who she was, or what she had done to earn this kind of animosity. It wasn't right to treat any person like this, especially a woman. 

He bowed low to her with a flourish. "If you're a witch then you can put me under your spell anytime..." he said, hoping that the line didn't come out too cheesy. 

Truth be told he didn't much care about the other guy who was tied up beside her. The smell of acrid chemicals permeated from the man's very clothes, irritating Tengu's nose.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 28, 2010)

*With Alastor Cervantes on Bourbon Rock*

Alastor put his real body down outside the place where Marith was he got back into his body and walked into the building. He pat the pistol on his waist, he hoped it didn't come to that. He wasn't someone opposed to killing people but it wasn't something he planned on doing. He walked through the doors, the others were still fighting but he ignored them, that wasn't his current concern. He made his way to the doors and they opened magically, the woman dropped through a trap door in the ceiling of the corridor. He jumped forward quickly avoiding the woman's large girth and pulled his gun free. 

"Time for this bull shit to stop" he said calmly
"Those pieces of paper shouldn't work now" Alastor said

She moved and he pulled the trigger, the woman avoided the bullets, Alastor pulled the triggers again and again in amazement. He was amazed that a woman of this size could be so agile. 

"All out" Marith said

Alastor could see a piece of paper flying though the air toward his forehead he could have easily avoided the attack but he knew what the end result would be or he thought he did. All of a sudden he was in spirit form looking down at his body

"I have exorcised you evil spirit" Marith said
"What the hell do you mean?" Alastor said
"You exorcised me from my own body, you crazy elephant"
"You are doing some evil spirit trickery to fool my eyes. I will not be fooled!!!" Marith screamed

Alastor formed a pistol in his hand quickly and shot at he just as she was disappearing through another trap door. He heard her scream out so he knew he'd caught he but he didn't have a clue where he'd caught her. She was a large woman though, he was sure it wasn't somewhere fatal. He got back into his body and picked up his gun and reloaded it.

"I hit my damm head when I fell, that dumb cow!"

He continued to make his way down the corridor more carefully now, the trap doors were near impossible to detect. Marith had the upper hand this was her domain. A door slammed down in front of him, he back flipped narrowly avoiding the door, it was an easily trap to see. He dove forward just as he landed as a door opened where he would have been standing if he'd stopped where he landed. He was inches away from the door when it suddenly opened. Marith filled the entire corridor with her large body her hands shot out attempting to push Alastor into the hole. His mind was racing he had no powers in his human form, if he didn't do something fast he'd end up in that hole. He tried to put up an astral shield but something strange happened. A blob of formless blue energy appeared in front of him. Marith's hands flew into somewhere and didn't touch Alastor.

"AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!" Marith screamed
"What the hell did you do to my hands!?!?!" 

Alastor was just as amazed as she was, she pulled her hands out and backed away shaking. Alastor made the best of the situation and walked toward the scared woman she turned tail and ran full tilt down the corridor. Alastor was a little cautious he knew the place was full of trap doors but he was running away this time. 

"Maybe she's spooked out of her mind but I still need to be careful"

He pulled out his gun and shot her in her leg, she fell and rolled down the corridor a little bit. She turned over and looked at him

"Please don't kill me" she begged
"Please don't take over my body"
"Who the hell would want your fat ass?" Alastor said

Marith turned around with fire in her eyes obviously angered at the last comment. She pressed one of the bolts on the ground and the sides of the corridor opened up and the merchant walked into the corridor.

"I found you!" he shouted
"Thank you Marith, the whole bounty will go to you" he said

Alastor raised his gun and aimed at the man's head but a host of marines began to flood into the corridor. He pulled the trigger several times and marines fell but soon he was out of bullets. He pulled his sword cane free and engaged the ones that came to the front, for every marine he fell two more hopped over their body.

"I can't win this fight, not in my real body" Alastor said

He contemplated going astral form but the merchant knew about his power and he knew his body would be stabbed to shit. He dipped into his pocket and pulled a smoke bomb and threw it to the ground and turned to run. All the trap doors in the corridors opened and Alastor skid to a halt. 

"You can't run!!!" the man shouted through the smoke
"Well I don't know where her hands went but I'll be there shortly"

He did the exact same thing he did earlier and a bigger blob of blue energy formed in front of him and dove through it.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 28, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *Aboard The Mystic Pirate's Ship with Robin Luci*
> 
> Robin tossed and turned in the bed aboard the ship as it cut through the water, she. The fight she had with the other zoan fruit user played on repeat in her head. It was like she saw it from a different angle though. She didn't see it through her own eyes, she was above them looking down at the destruction they were causing.
> 
> ...



Ten watched as Robin got up from bed. As Robin asked her who she was, Ten stood up, standing a little taller than Robin. "I am known as number 10. You may address me however you like." Ten stood very close to Robin as she said this, being ignorant of the concept of "personal space". 

"Are you feeling alright? Judging from your injuries, it is surprising for you to be up and about so soon."


*With Nirra...*
Nirra had stopped to dock on a an idlan not far from Wild Green. It had a town she had visited before, and a bar she had taken a liking to. 

Nirra had changed into some more appropriate attire behind some rocks on the beach. She now wore a white t-shirt, and tight black athletic pants. "Clothes are so troublesome. But I guess I can't go walking around the way I usually do in a town like this." Nirra thought as she adjusted her pants. A busty woman standing seven feet tall and covered in tattoos was already surprising enough. If she wore nothing but her usual leopard skins, she'd be pushing it. Keeping her boat down underneath the main docks for now seemed appropriate, considering it wasn't guarded at all.

Nirra made her way to the bar, and went inside. All around her, pirates and criminals were fighting it out or gambling. In general, the place was very loud and chaotic. Nirra took a seat at the bar, smiling at the short, muscular bartender in front of her. "Hello, Hal."

_"Hello there, Nirra. Haven't seen you in a while. You haven't made it to the Grand Line yet it seems."_ The bartender said, quickly fixing Nirra a drink. "Not yet Hal. This time, I'm making it in if I have to climb over the mountain myself."
_"Hohohoho. You really are the toughest woman I've ever met Nirra. I swear, if I were about thirty years younger, we coulda been an item."_ Hal said, as he served Nirra her drink. Nirra picked up the glass, smiling at Hal. "Well, for what it's worth, you're a good looking guy for your age, Hal." Nirra said taking a drink from the glass.

"But, I'm short on money, so if you want..." Nirra leaned over the bar toward Hal, so her breasts were right in front of his face. Hal backed away nervously. "I can pay you with my body." Nirra said smiling flirtatiously at Hal, and putting her finger down her shirt, pulling it down to reveal her cleavage. _"W-w-w-what?!"_ Hal said as he practically stumbled backwards. "I'm joking, I'm joking!" Nirra said with a laugh, sitting back in her seat.

_"Oh...I see."_ Hal rubbed the sweat from his forehead.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 28, 2010)

*With Robin and Ten aboard the Mystic Pirates Ship*

"Are you feeling alright? Judging from your injuries, it is surprising for you to be up and about so soon."

Robin looked at the woman and took a step back away from her, she could tell something was off about her. She looked normal but the way she acted and moved seemed strange. Robin couldn't put her finger on it though, so far the woman had not made any moves to harm her. 

"Ten was it?" Robin asked 

Ten nodded

"I'm pretty resilient so don't worry about me" 

Most of Robin's body was healed she was very resilient just a few bruises here and there but she would be right as rain in a few days.

"Since I answered your question, maybe you can answer one of mine"
"Who are you? Where are we?"
"Last but not least what are we doing here?" Robin asked wearily trying to feel Ten out.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 28, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *With Robin and Ten aboard the Mystic Pirates Ship*
> 
> "Are you feeling alright? Judging from your injuries, it is surprising for you to be up and about so soon."
> 
> ...



"Please do not feel uncomfortable. I mean no harm to you, since you are not currently a threat." Ten said as she noticed Robin's tenseness around her.

"To answer your questions, I am simply here for my own reasons. I am not obliged to tell you those reasons at the moment. You were found by this ship's captain, and taken on board to heal." 

Ten pointed at a note aside the bed. "The captain left that to better inform you of the situation." Ten then abruptly moved very close to Robin, pressing her own cold forehead against Robin's.

"I have only one request. Do not inform the crew of my presence here. It is important that I remain hidden for now. It was a mistake on my part to even be in this room when you awoke from your sleep mode. If you give away my presence now, I will be, as people say it...unhappy." Ten said this in the strongest tone she could use, which was still very much emotionless and robotic.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 29, 2010)

*With Robin and Ten aboard the Mystic Pirates Ship*

Ten moved suddenly and her forehead was touching Robin's own, the movement was very fast Robin could barely react.

"I have only one request. Do not inform the crew of my presence here. It is important that I remain hidden for now. It was a mistake on my part to even be in this room when you awoke from your sleep mode. If you give away my presence now, I will be, as people say it...unhappy."
"*Fuck unhappy*" 
"*Get the fuck out of my face!!!!!*" Robin said intensely without screaming 

She didn't need much room to attack she intended to keep Ten at close range, her style was naturally attacking and it suited her personality.

"Lightning Fist" Robin said as she threw the first punch

The punch missed, Ten had dodged the punch from so close to her. Robin looked around the room in amazement, Ten was behind her she spun around and readied herself.

"Shit, she's really fast" Robin thought
"I could just barely see her moving but it was like my body couldn't respond to it"
"One thing to do...*HYBRID POINT!!!*" 

Robin looked at Ten in her eyes and her body began to transform, blue fur sprouted all over Robin's body and she grew a series of tails half way through the transformation something odd happened it was like her body began to freak out. She switched rapidly between human and hybrid different parts of her body mixing and matching. Blue electricity visibly exited her body. She dropped to one knee small tendrils of electricity shooting out her eyes as she looked at Ten.

"What are you doing to me?" Robin asked Ten 

The electricity was hurting her, her own power was hurting her. She looked up at Ten who's face was emotionless. She screamed in anger and pain in an attempt to move but it was useless she was paralyzed. Her body was still shifting back and forth now between full raijuu form and human form as she dropped to all fours. It suddenly hit her like a truck, it wasn't this woman that was doing this. It was the content of the needle that she'd injected herself with. It had taken her years to properly learn her bodies and her powers. She slammed her fist on the ground in anger and pushed herself to her feet straining the whole way more and more electricity exiting her body.

"*Since it's clear you don't belong here, I think you should leave*" Robin said in an intense voice full of anger and pain

She'd stopped shifting back and forth but her eyes still glowed blue as small sparks exited her body snapping and crackling about her person.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*

Andrei stood over his opponent with a smile, he'd finally gotten the attack to a single step. The grunts he trained with couldn't keep up with him any more he stepped back and called several of them to attack him at the same time. He backed up and made the bones in his hands denser and heavier. It was always harder for him to spar with people. He found that not killing people was much harder than just cutting them down. They stood in front of him, ready to attack and Andrei took one normal step. They all knew what was coming but none of them could keep up with it.

"White Step" he said softly

He was gone and behind two of the men his strengthened fists dug into their midsections and the dropped to the floor grunting in pain. Two more lunged at him but he was no longer where their attacks fell. He appeared behind them and grabbed their necks and slammed their heads together. Suddenly there was a single loud blare of the ship's horn. Everyone stopped what they were doing and began to file out the room.

"What's going on?" Andrei asked
"*The Commander must have gotten a mission and we'll be shipping out*" one of the men who were sparring with him said

The marine looked relieved that he didn't get his chance to take a shot at Andrei. In a few seconds the room was empty and Andrei was standing alone, he made for the door and made his way to the deck. 

"Here it begins" he said under his breath 

He watched all the deck hands begin to make preparations to cast off, he made a move to assist one of the ratings with some work but the man stopped him. 

"_You're not one of us_" he said with a smile
"_Don't bother yourself with this stuff_" 

Andrei took a step back and watched the man with a forced smile, the way things worked in this squad was certainly different it would take him a while to get accustomed to all of it.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 29, 2010)

*Slim Chance town*

It started with the stone that floated inexplicably near Mion's face. Shinpachi looked at it as well.

"You do that?" he asked with his mouth open having stopped singing Jingle Bells.

"If I could do you not think I would have done so a while ago?" she said her mouth opening wider to release more sound and her ears twitching so she could get a better 'view'. Some new people were here and they hadn't waited long to go into action.

The shackles that had Mion and Shinpachi bound were now nothing more than a memory. Shinpachi fell to his knees, Mion though despite being shaky stood. 

"Stand aside!" she growled. Gone was her patience and her quiet and calm demeanour. The rage that was inside her was now given license to explode onto the town that had treated her so badly.

She transformed. Giant wings sprouted from her back, claws came out from her fingernails and toes and her canines turned to fangs. She hissed at the crowd. Those that were 'innocent' ran for their lives, sensing the evil intent in her.

Shinpachi looked up at her and then at the men that had cut them loose.

"Uh...Th-thank you so much! I thought I was a goner, I don't know how to repay you but..." He was interrupted by a gunshot. Tannen held his pistol and fired into the air, then taking aim at the group along with his posse.

*“Ye did well ye basterds. But yer wee rescue jest turned into yer own execution. Get them lads!”* he shouted as his posse charged at the small group.


*Mion.*

She didn't bother waiting for Tannen to finish talking and was already on the move. 

“Don't kill Tannen.” she said to the group

She flew at speed through the crowd at around head and neck height, slashing and clawing at eyes and throats.  She flew up high and in typical bat-like fashion swooped down and embedded her claws into a man's back. He screamed as he was unnaturally lifted into the air and taken away. Some of the posse  aimed their guns at Mion but she was already away. The man's screams were clearly audible as he went through something terrible.


*Kagami. *

She stod on a rooftop, letting the wind blow through her coat.

“Your sexy saviour has now arrived!” she said winking at her audience "First! From our friends in the..."

*BANG!*

She ducked as a bullet whizzed by.

"Hey you sonsofbitches! Don't interrupt me!"

A shadow suddenly appeared above the shooter, who looked up and screamed as a bookcase fell on him. Kagami ducked as more gunfire targetted her.

"I need a shorter intro..." she mumbled as she shut her eyes waiting for the shooting to stop.

“I need a distraction!!” she yelled out.

*Shinpachi*

He was being largely ignored by everyone. He was unaware but it was his hidden talent. He was so insignificant and unimportant that no one paid attention to him. 

"Heh." He said pushing up his glasses. “It was your mistake not to search me before putting me here!” Inwardly he thanked every diety out there that a stone didn't smash the vials in his pocket.

“Beold! The genius of...oh...crap..” He took out a vial of green foul smelling liquid, but he fumbled it and clambered desperately to catch it as it would be a ridiculous own goal if he dropped it here amongst allies.

He dived to the ground and caught the vial, and breathed a sigh of relief. However no-one noticed him once again, for this he was grateful, yet a little sad.

“Kagami! How's this for a distraction?!” he threw the vial in the middle of the group. It smashed and a terrible, terrible stench came from it. Like farts on Boxing day after too much of a turkey dinner and Eggnog. It made the majority of the men gag, except for 4 men, one of them being Tannen. One of the other men with a massive greatsword, breathed in the horrid gas, savouring it.

*“Hah, I make stinkies worse than that!”* he announced proudly

*PAAARP!*

The folk behind him straight up fainted. Kagami started crying. “I hate you..cough...I hate you so much! Jesus see a doctor! That's just not right!” as the fumes rose up and wafted up her now defiled nostrils.

"I...I had not thought it possible to make a something worse than odour 121..." Shinpachi said running for cover from the stench, tear falling from his eyes

Tannens eyes started to water too and he punched his subordinate in the face. *“Dear god man, no beans for you. Ever again!”*

Mion stayed high in the air and watched the stupidity unfold, using her giant wings to throw the smell away from her. She did smile though. "Idiots...but amusing ones at least."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2010)

*Kris vs Bou*

The pirate leaned on his oxen, panting heavily, "Sorry El Toro..." he takes a deep breath, "I think...I'm gona' need something with more speed to handle this guy..." he begins to grunt as another creature from his back slowly forms.

It is a large brown stallion, "Alright Horsey, lets do this," he says before saddling up and charging forward.

"A horse? Is he crazy?" he says revving his motorcycle, "I think this baby has a bit more kick than your ride..." he says before zooming towards Kris, "Come on...Lets show em' horse power!" 

In a flash Kris appears in front of Bou and his horse delivers a kick to his face, "What was that about your ride having more kick?" he says with a wild grin.

"Oh...You'll see..." he hits a button and several rockets begin firing out from every opening in his bike. Kris dashes off on his horse, speeding away from each explosive, "How are you gona' win when all you can do is run away!"

Kris keeps quiet, continuing to focus on avoiding the attacks, "You can't run forever! You can't out speed me! It's just-!" he stops as he feels something pierce his chest.

El Toro, Kris' ox, has his horn dug through his torso, "W-what..." Kris grins as the rockets stop, "You should've kept moving. Finger Cannon," he fires a cannon ball from his finger tip that finishes off the bounty hunter. The two creatures return to the massive tattoo on his back and he takes a deep breath, "Damn I'm beat..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2010)

_*Aboard the Dark Justice...*_
Newly promoted Master Chief Petty Officer (a very impressive sounding title for a very menial rank) Amelia Armstrong appeared out of the sky, riding a gray cloud under her feet like a surfboard. It was a new trick she'd developed recently. She descended towards the deck of the *Dark Justice* as the great marine battleship began to sail out of the harbor of Marineford. 

Garrick was already on deck barking orders and spewing curses at his crew, urginng them to work faster and more efficiently. Amelia landed beside Garrick and saluted. He regarded her with a look of profane apathy and disgust. "You're late. When I made you my assistant one of the most important things I made clear was to...*NEVER BE LATE!!!*" he bellowed in her face, a booming sound that filled the entire deck.   

Amelia winced slightly at the aching in her eardrum. "Sorry sir I was meeting with my unc-" Amelia quickly cut herself off. She was about to say that she was talking with her uncle, the Fleet Admiral, but then she remembered just how much Garrick hated him. She was a bit sketchy on the details but apparently her uncle had demoted Garrick several year ago. "Er I was meeting with the rokushiki instructor to get my training protocol," she quickly amended, showing him the list.  

Garrick waved away the list. "BAH! Rokushiki's for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)," he growled. "Listen just haul your little ass to my office and put on a fresh brew of coffee. We've got a mission briefing in twelve minutes." 

Amelia's eyes brightened. "A mission?" 

"Damn straight. We're going to the South Blue to tie up some loose ends," Garrick responded vaguely, before storming off to go scream some more at his men. 

Amelia saluted. "Yes sir." She quickly headed off to prep his office for the meeting. As always tempted to spit in his coffee, but neither brave nor stupid enough to actually do so. 


*The South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
Drake helped Clemens along the docks towards the ship. Clemens clutched her midsection tightly. Broken ribs were no laughing matter, and she was glad that they now had Henry, a real honest to goodness doctor, in the crew to deal with such injuries. Drake exhorted her onwards, excited to see the ship. "Pick up the pace Red. I want to see the new ship."

"Why? It's still just as battered and broken down as it was when we sailed it here..."  Clemens was about to suggest they get a new ship, but stopped short as they came upon their old ship. Her eyes widened and she exhaled in surprise. 

"It...it looks brand new. No scratch that. It looks like an entirely different ship," she said in surprise. "How is that possible?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2010)

*Devil King Pirates...*

The Devil's Mistress casually sails through the North Blue, on their way to the Grand Line as quickly as possible. Dante rests in his room, which is more like a palace room than a pirate captains quarters. 

Suddenly there is a loud explosion coming from outside and his eyes spring open with an angry look, "What the hell is going on up there..." he makes his way to the top and sees a ship a bit larger than his own in the near distance.

He walks to the front and transforms his weapon into its full pitchfork form, *"Who do you think you are, attacking my ship."* the ship draws closer and an 8 foot tall man with gray skin and a bone mask covering half of his face.

"The real question is who do you think you are...I've heard you've been making quite the name for yourself Devil King...But this is my sea," Dante stares at him with a blank look, "Who the hell are you...?"

"Insolent brat! I am Don Tenma! Captain of the Demon Horde Pirates!" Dante shrugs, "You know what...You won't need to remember who I am, you'll be dead soon!" he raises his arms and a portal opens up above them that unleashes hellish dog creatures on their deck.

Dante looks at them, unamused, as they encircle him, salivating on the deck, "A crew almost as ugly as you it seems," Don glares at him, "Oh...that's not my crew..."

A man with a sword larger than he is, a very round man in chefs clothing, and a woman with a wild look on her face appear behind him, "Now, if you manage to survive fighting my pets...This will be the setting for our battle!" he raises his arms again until a gigantic portal forms and unleashes a giant black and red platform that causes giant waves to knock both ships back as it lands, "Show me that you're worthy of this battle Devil King!"

Dante rolls his eyes at the hindrence, "I don't need to fight your pets, I have pets of my own..." he taps his pitchfork on the deck as he awaits his underlings' arrival.

*Atlas Pirates...*

Drake looks up at his new ship, eyes sparkling, "Oooooooooh," he suddenly forgets all of his injuries as he leaps on deck, his excitement over taking his attention.

The muscular Edward stands, arms crossed, atop his creation, "I can't believe you didn't give this potential beauty a name! Hop aboard good ol' !"

Clemens makes her way on as well, though slower than the excited Drake, "You really did a number on this thing. But explain the pipes," Edward grins, "Well I've always toyed with the idea of a steam powered boat that could soar through the sky! But steam is so damn hard to maintain. Though I couldn't help but watch yer Cap'n during his fight and that yellow shit he fires. If he could muster up enough of it could work!"

"You want to try to fly, based off Drake's power! Incase you didn't notice from the little demenstration you got before he can barely control it, not exactly what you want to keep you a float," Drake's eyes light up as he listens, "Lets do it!"

"Drake, there's no way you have enough energy to get us flying!" Rufio and Van soon walk aboard, *"What's goin on now?"*

"We're going to fly!" Van peers off into the distance, "That might be helpful, seeing how there's a giant angry mob on their way..."

Clemens sees them come over the horizon, "Damn we won't be able to escape in time...I guess-" she turns but Edward is already carrying Drake off, "So how do you hook me up?"

"Do you ever listen!" 

Edward brings him below deck where there are four pipes that gradually get bigger as they continue to extend, "Just slip yer hands and feet in these," Drake does just as he says, "And just pour it on?"

"Let er' rip," he closes his eyes and begins to release as much yellow aura as he can into the tubes. The ship begins to rumble before it finally shoots right out of the water and into the air just as the mob arrives at the docks.

The three on deck hold on for their life, Kong stumbles around, dizzy from being used as an all purpose shipwright tool, before he is finally thrusted by force against the deck.

"Alright! Now try to maintain a constant flow of power!" he shouts, trying to keep himself from falling over, "About that! Haven't really mastered it yet!" he shouts over the noise of the confusion.

"Well looks like we're gona' die then! Hahahahaha!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 29, 2010)

*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens snarled in pain as she was sent flying against the main mast and tumbling towards the railing. As she she held onto the railing with a white knuckled grip she couldn't help but note the irony. Here she was hoping, expecting, to have a nice quiet doctor who would treat their injuries. Instead what they got was a nutcase who might be even more psycho then Drake.  

She screamed at Drake, trying to get his attention and make him focus. "Just imagine that your aura is like a river and your willpower is a dam. If you let the river run wild it'll flood everything, but if you block up some of the river you can control how much of it flows. Just focus and control the output of your aura!" 

Clemens hoped that made some inkling of sense to him. Hell it didn't even make much sense to her through the fog of her pain, what with the feeling of being stabbed every timed she breathed. Not for the first or last time, Clemens laughed at how much more dangerous her life had become after joining up with Drake. Only life with Garrick was more dangerous then this. However she was starting to enjoy the danger in a slightly perverse way. 

_Yeah I'm definitely going nuts._ 

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Enroute to the South Blue...*
*The Dark Justice* sailed through the massive Gates of Justice and entered the infamous Tarai current which connected the three great fortresses of World Government power, Marineford, Enies Lobby, and Impel Down. Instead of following the current however, they would veer off towards the Calm Belt and sail directly into the South Blue. From then on it would be a hunt to find the Atlas Pirates. 

Lt. Commander Zane Garrick entered his office. He was pleased to see a cup of steaming hot coffee on his desk. At least that little twat Armstrong was good for something. As Garrick sat down at his plush leather chair his den den mushi rang. Armstrong's voice came through the snail, *"Commander Garrick I have Cipher Pol on the line for you." *

"Cipher Pol?! What the fuck do they want? Bah, put 'em through!"  Garrick waited as the den den mushi changed faces and a clicking sound could be heard on the line. Garrick lit a cigar before speaking. "This is Lt. Commander Zane Garrick, protege of Admiral Aihato, hero of the Marines, and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Who the fuck are you?" 

The voice that spoke back was clipped and business like. Just the way Garrick liked. *"Good day Commander Garrick I'm agent Stone and I represent the interests of CP9."* Garrick narrowed his eyes at the mention of CP9, those fucking mooks who performed black ops jobs for the World Government. Garrick had never met a CP9 agent himself but he had heard that they were very rough customers. Agent Stone continued, *"We've learned that you are hunting a Miss Beverly Clemens. Your former protege in fact. Is that not correct?"*

"What if I am?"  Garrick responded gruffly. 

*"Miss Clemens is a person of very important interest to the Government. You see she is one of the few people on this planet who can read the language of the ancients. The lesser Cipher Pol branches have been hunting her this past year but with no success. However if you can successfully capture Miss Clemens and bring her to us, we would appreciate it very much." *

Garrick suddenly crushed his cigar between his teeth and spit it out at the snail. He then grabbed the snail by it's tiny head and bellowed into it. *"LOOK HERE YOU SON OF A BITCH. I TAUGHT THAT RED HEADED WHORE HOW TO BE A MARINE, AND SHE REPAYED ME BY STABBING ME IN THE BACK. HERE I WAS THINKING SHE WAS DEAD BUT COME TO FIND OUT YOU BASTARDS KNEW SHE WAS ALIVE THIS ENTIRE TIME! FUCK YOU AND FUCK YOUR INTEREST IN HER. WHEN I FIND HER SHE'S DEAD. YOU HEAR ME? DEAD!!" *

Garrick squashed the poor snail within his massive right hand and flung the remains against the portrait on his wall of Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. He slammed open his door and yelled at Amelia to call for his elite squad so they could begin the mission briefing. "I want Masters, Samamartian-"

"It's actually Sakamation sir, but he likes to be called Prince" Amelia interjected. 

"Who gives a fuck! Anyway I want those two retards here on the double, and the new guy, what's his face Smirnov, oh yeah and that buffoon Hawthorne!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 29, 2010)

_*With Levy A. Than?.*_
Levy had gone for a swim. It had been days since he had been made a slave to this? human. Being among a human crew made him feel very uncomfortable and thus he had spent most of the time in water, scouting for any islands that were ahead. 

A school of fish darted by Levy. Levy swims over to them, but they dispersed quickly, frightened by his sudden presence. Levy growled, ?Am I that fucking ugly that even fish reject me!? He punches the air, the powerful blow going nowhere particularly besides releasing his anger. He decides to surface, since he?s finished with this swim. 

He jumps out of the water and with his Fishman strength, lands on the deck. ?Are you humans doing anything interesting yet!?? He gets his answer when a flaming canine jumps at him. Levy reacts by punching it into the ocean, where it dissipates due to being the product of a Devil Fruit power. 

?Heh! I don?t know what the fuck is going on, but this is more like it!? He says, piercing another Hellhound with his spear. Ripping his spear out of the pathetic dog, he whirls it around, smacking a few more hounds back. ?A couple of mutts is that the best you humans can come up with??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 29, 2010)

*Airborne with The Atlas Pirates*

"This sure is an interesting way to go! It'll be pretty tough to top this!" as he looks out of the window to notice just how damn high they were, Clemens began to speak to him over all of the chaos. 

He focused on her voice and her voice alone and as she spoke...It all kind of made sense to him. He gave her a confident nod before closing his eyes and beginning to focus.

_"It's a river...It's a river..."_

It all slowly formed in his mind.

_"Now build the dam..."_ his power begins to wean, _"Focus...Focus..."_ He grins as he feels the ship come to balance, "Red!" he shouts, the ship begins to cruise along in the air, "We far away enough yet!"

She holds her heart, relieved that they've finally reached a sense of balance, and then takes a look in the distance, the island isn't even in sight anymore, "We're clear."

"Good...Because I think you might have had a point about me not having enough fuel to keep this goin..." the ship begins to descend, "D-don't worry...I'll get us down at least."

As the ship touches down he falls unconscious on the floor, "Ya did good kid...But now I think its time for Henry boy to take over," his body begins to slim down, all sense of muscle vanishing from his former tank of a body and a lazy look takes over his face, "Well now that you're done trying to kill us I'll tend to the mass of wounds we have here."

He heads up towards Clemens and motions her to the infirmary that Edward was so gracious to build, "You seem like you could use it the most. I'll get to the passed out freak of nature after."

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

A shirtless Lt. Junior Grade Gabriel Masters hung upside down, a chain wrapped around his ankles. He vigorously pulls himself up, exercising just as he was told by his training regiment, "Lt. Junior Grade?" a voice said from behind him.

The white haired marine turned around to see Armstrong at the door, "You're presence was...Well demanded by Garrick," Gabriel untied himself and walked over to his clothes, picking up a piece of paper from his jacket, "That's fine...I want to have a talk with him anyway..." He says looking at his brother Dante's cruel face on the bounty poster.


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 29, 2010)

*Aboard The Satan's Mistress*

Keng sat in his room sweat pouring of his body he had just finished a work out session but all that did was warm him up he rarely got tired. He turned to his chain wrapped weapon that lay on the ground close to him. A yellow eye watched him through the chains. 

"We'll get somewhere that we'll be able to feed you soon" Keng said

His pet was growing restless only his dominance over the beast stopped it from going wild on the boat. He doubted it would do much by itself though the members of this crew were all monsters including the captain. There was suddenly a noise from above but Keng ignored it, even the marines steered clear of the Devil King in the north blue. He listened carefully and then he suddenly smelled something off. He grabbed the hilt of his weapon chains jingling and smiled. The entire ship seemed to vibrate with sound

*KNOCK KNOCK*

"That's the captain calling" Keng thought
"He'd only disturb me for a fight" 

He burst onto the deck to see only the Devil King himself a humongous ship shadowed them and a number of strange looking creatures littered the deck of the Satan's Mistress. Keng burst onto the deck and lifted his weapon to rest on his shoulder as he stood next to Dante

"You made me wait" he said without looking at Keng
"The Fishman is already at work"

Keng didn't hear him though he had only one thing on his mind

"This is perfect!" he barked
"Move fishman if you don't want to die!!!!"

The beasts on the deck were below Dante and himself and it would be a waste of time and energy to fight. He smiled around as the ugliest creatures he had ever seen growled and began to close. He reached up to the hilt of his weapon and pulled on one of the chains it quickly unraveled and fell to the ground. He now held in his hand a humongous black sword with spikes protruding all over it at odd angles.

"Time to feast Kuroc!!!!" he shouted 

He swung the sword with a single hand in front of him and the tip of the sword transformed into a humongous neck and mouth of a prehistoric crocodile. It opened it's jaws wide enveloping a large portion of the creatures on the deck. The jaws slammed shut with such force it sent black blood flying everywhere. Just as fast as it had transformed it turned back into the black monstrous sword. Keng swung the sword again clearing out the remainder of the creatures that had begun to move toward him and Dante. A portal opened above their head and more demons began to shower down on them but Keng raised his sword into the air and it transformed again devouring the entire horde of demons as they fell through.

"If that's all that's going to happen I'll leave the rest to you" Keng said

Just as he said that he felt a surge of killing intent and blood thirst, it was wild like an animal. He looked up and saw a man with a huge sword and pointed to him

"I want him" Keng said with a devilish smile


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 29, 2010)

Vash TS said:


> *With Robin and Ten aboard the Mystic Pirates Ship*
> 
> Ten moved suddenly and her forehead was touching Robin's own, the movement was very fast Robin could barely react.
> 
> ...



Ten effortlessly escaped Robin's attacks, and calmly watched her transform. "Interesting." As Robin suddenly fell forward, apparently in a great deal of pain, Ten simply watched as she angrily looked up at Ten and told her to leave. "I will not. You are already heavily wounded. Even if you were in your regular condition, you would not pose any threat to me. Once again, I do not desire to harm you. I am simply asking you to keep my presence to yourself for the time being. However, if you wish to inform the crew, it may cause problems for me and the crew, but I will not stand in your way." Ten said motioning towards the door.

Abruptly, a gunshot could be heard coming from outside the ship, on the shore. Ten turned around immediately upon hearing the noise.

"What was that?"


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 30, 2010)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*

Andrei stood on the deck of The Dark Justice leaning on the railing he always enjoyed smelling the sea breeze, he looked down at a crumpled piece of paper. 

"Rokushiki" he said deep in thought
"One down" he thought to himself
"_Chief Smirnov, Lt. Commander Garrick is requesting your presence_" a marine said

Andrei turned and the man saluted him, he returned the salute and followed the man toward Garrick's office. It didn't take him long to get there, when he got there he knocked on the large door and entered the room.

*With Robin and Ten*

"What was that?"

Robin was back to normal now, she was in her human form and her powers had stopped going crazy.

"I don't really care what that was" Robin began
"If saying I'll keep your secret will get you to leave me alone I won't tell anyone anything"

She just wanted to be alone for a little while, she took up the letter on the table and sat on the bed and read it. She'd said what she had to say to the woman and she hoped she would just disappear. It depressed her a little bit that the woman was so far out of her league.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2010)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice*
> 
> A shirtless Lt. Junior Grade Gabriel Masters hung upside down, a chain wrapped around his ankles. He vigorously pulls himself up, exercising just as he was told by his training regiment, "Lt. Junior Grade?" a voice said from behind him.
> 
> The white haired marine turned around to see Armstrong at the door, "You're presence was...Well demanded by Garrick," Gabriel untied himself and walked over to his clothes, picking up a piece of paper from his jacket, "That's fine...I want to have a talk with him anyway..." He says looking at his brother Dante's cruel face on the bounty poster.



Amelia took note of the bounty poster that Gabriel grabbed from his jacket. As they headed down the winding hallways towards Garrick's office, she briefly glanced at the face and name on the poster out of the corner of her eyes. She had to admit, there was a slight familial resemblance and the last name was a dead give away. Amelia reached into her shirt pocket and unfolded her own bounty poster, revealing that of her younger sister Rose. 

"You're not the only one with family issues..." she told him in a bemused tone, gesturing at the smiling face of Rose. She'd never show Garrick the poster however. The thought of him hunting down her little sister absolutely frightened Amelia. If anyone hunted Rose down it would be her, and no one else. 

_Elsewhere on the *Dark Justice*..._
Niles Hawthorne sat down at a stool within his lab. He had been feeling an unusual tingling pain in his right hand the last few days and decided to check it out before it got any worse. He laid his right arm onto the work bench and winced slightly as he slowly began to peel off the skin from his right hand like a glove, revealing not flesh and blood, but a hand of highly polished metal that gleamed like silver. Hawthorne eyed the hand closely and flexed it back and forth, listening to the tiny motors whirl within the mechanical joints of his artificial fingers. He frowned slightly. "Hm...needs to be recalibrated," he muttered to himself. 

As he picked up a screwdriver from his tool kit, suddenly the den den mushi in his lab coat pocket began to chime. Hawthorne sighed and stopped what he was doing. He already knew who it was and where he was needed. He quickly replaced the skin covering over his metal hand and exited the lab, heading straight for Garrick's office. 


*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates...*
"All done," Henry declared. 

Clemens slowly sat up on the edge of the medical bunk, and gingerly patted her heavily bandaged midsection. She had to hand it to Henry, he knew his stuff. She felt much better now. The pain from her broken ribs had subsided to only a dull throbbing. Henry handed her a bottle of pink coated pills. "Take one every morning and evening, but most importantly, try and avoid strenuous activity for the next few weeks. Your body's own healing ability should take care of the rest." 

Clemens nodded and chuckled. She planned on taking it easy for _the next few days_ at most. After that she'd be back to full scale training. She wasn't a freak of nature like Drake was, who could heal abnormally fast, but she wasn't some fragile doll either. Clemens was used to the motto of no pain no gain, had to be after two years serving under Zane Garrick, Mr. Hero of the Marines. Her encounter with Rena had shown Clemens how much she had slacked off this past year while searching for poneglyphs. So much so that Clemens was certain that if she were to fight herself from a year ago, back when she was still a Marine, she'd likely get her ass kicked.  

She patted Henry on the shoulder. "Thanks Doc." She exited the infirmary and headed towards the newly refurbished kitchen, whistling in an impressed tone at the improvements made by Henry's alter ego. Clemens made herself a cup of coffee and opened up an old and weatherbeaten book with the title of, _A Brief Analysis of the Void Century. _ The man who wrote the book had met an untimely death in a so-called "accident." Clemens smiled as she took a sip of coffee and began to read, finally feeling happy for the first time in a while.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 30, 2010)

*With the Mystic pirates*

On a jolly boat docked on the beach not far from the ship. An angry looking man stepped out of the boat, caughing up a dark green gas. His teeth were rotted away, and his dark hair and beard were a mess. He wore a black eye-patch over his right eye. He held a a pistol in front of him, and a man lay on the ground covered in blood, with his chest burnt. 

"Oi. Shouldn't a' run into me, ya thief. That was a bad move." 

_"Hey, cap'n. I don't think this guy's the one who took it. He don't even look like a pirate 'er anythin'."_ A short skinny man with a blue bandana wrapped around his head said as he looked down at the injured man. A couple other jolly boats, each with about four pirates stopped at the beach behind them. 

"Oh. Then I guess I'll keep lookin'." The pirate captain turned and saw the ship in the distance. "There it is. I knew they couldn't a' gotten far. They'll regret ever takin' the ship a' ol' Gilroy." He made his way to the ship, with his small crew following behind him.

Back at the ship, Ten turned around to look down at Robin. She left the room quietly, stopping momentarily. "If you need anything, I am not far." Ten then left the room, shutting the door behind her.

*With Nirra...*

Nirra had just left the small island town she'd visited several times now. As she rowed her ship out in open water, she suddenly caught sight of something. A large ship was coming her way. She quickly stood up and waved at the ship to alert them. "Hey! Heeeey! Stop the ship! Put the ch-" She accidentally stumbled over the side of her boat into the water, with her supplies going with her. Swimming up near the surface, she grabbed her things, just as the ship took out her pathetic jolly boat. 

_"Dammit!"_ She thought to herself as she swam upwards, and grabbed onto the ship using a pair of metal hooks she had on hand. In a surprising feat of strength, she quickly climbed to the deck of the ship.

"Alright, what's the big idea just ramming right into me. I know the ship is small but I..." She looked around the ship. She didn't know it now, but she was aboard the Atlas pirates ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2010)

*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
*The secret to the Void Century can only be unlocked by deciphering the code of the infamous Rio poneglyph. With this master code one would be able to not only piece together the great puzzle of this mysterious time in our world's past, but also perhaps even discover the location of a hidden weapon of unimaginable power and...*

Clemens stopped reading the book the moment she heard a distant yell, almost like a call of alarm, drifting through the port hole. She slowly tilted her head up and listened carefully. A second later she felt a slight rumble and groaning within the deck as if they had just collided with something. She paused with the coffee cup in her hand and looked around curiously. "What was that?"

As if in answer to her question a gargantuan figure climbed past the port hole and bounded up to the top deck. "You don't see that everyday..." she murmured in surprise. Her emerald eyes suddenly flared brightly. She formed a glowing mirror under her feet and melted through it. 

A second later a mirror formed on the top deck and Clemens stepped out of it, her right hand resting on the handle of the dagger secured to her belt. Clemens instantly did a double take at the gigantic woman standing on deck. She was even taller then Garrick was. The giantess was saying something about being rammed by their ship. Clemens quickly peered over the railing and saw the battered driftwood floating in the wake of the _Gaia_. She sighed and relaxed her hand from her dagger. 

Clemens walked up to the woman, who towered over her, and spoke in an apologetic voice. "Sorry about that. I'm usually the one that steers around here. My name's Bev-"

She was suddenly cut off by a warbling ook ook sound from up above. Clemens sighed again and facepalmed, already knowing what was coming next. _Here we go again_, she thought to herself. "Watch out for the monkey..." Clemens mumbled. 

Right on cue, Kong, Drake's shape shifting monkey and so-called "first mate," flew from the top of the mast towards the giant woman. He had his furry arms outstretched and his eyes pulsated with heart shapes as he flew towards the newcomer.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Dec 30, 2010)

*Slim Chance Town....*
Feroy watched in awe as the woman that was tied up and helpless just moment ago, transform into some sort of bat creature and glide through the crowd, tearing people limb from limb. Her accomplice was rather clumsy, but he also proved to be a decent strategist with his foul-smelling chemicals. Even though it was quite a distance from them, Tengu's superhuman sense of smell was easily able to pick up the scent.

"Goddamn!" The swordsman exclaimed as he held his sensative nose.  Feroy couldn't help but stifle a laugh at the scene. He couldn't smell the horrid scent because he was so far away.

"What have we gotten ourselves into," Feroy said referring to "The Witch" and the weird chemical dude. "No time to worry about that now. What's done is done," Tengu said rushing into the crowd and mowing a group of them down with a sword slice.

"You have a point there," Feroy said as he punched an approaching enemy and spun one man around and threw him into a crowd. "Let's hurry up and finish here, I don't want to be here too long."


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 30, 2010)

*Tiger D. Ral vs Wazi Derko / Green Cloak Pirates*

As soon as Ral crashed against the counter it was destroyed by the mere contact, the bounty hunter's physical strength seems to be larger than that of Ral, but that wasn´t enough to defeat the Blaze Blaze fruit user. The red haired guy stood up, the fight was just starting. Taking a big rock of concrete that ended up falling just next to him he launched the rock against Wazi who ducked to dodge it"That was near, scum"he said, the same cocky and annoying smile he has been showing since the beginning of the fight was still there. Tiger Clenched his fists and dashed towards the guy, when he was near of him he threw a punch which was intercepted by the bounty hunter and then he slammed Ral on the ground cracking it once more.

"Hey, scumbag this is not funny if you don´t use your power"he said, a bored expression in face showing that Ral wasn´t a threat for him."Shut up, I told you that I don´t need my flames to defeat ya"he stated standing up a little easy, a little trail of blood coming out from his mouth and from his forehead, "If you don´t want to use them, then i will force ya to do it" he said and showed his tongue. With a fast movement he took Ral from his two hand only with one of his hands and then began to hit Ral. Wazi was clearly dominating the fight.

Ral was being crushed by this bastard, the feeling that he hasn´t have since a while was growing inside of him once again, he wanted to defeat this guy."What´s up? trash, is this all what you have? i knew that even that bounty was too much for someone like ya hahaha"he said and laughed, Ral clenched his trapped fists, that wasn´t funny.He showed his eyes at his opponent, the anger in them can be seen easily"Uh? Did I insult ya? weakling"he said, suddenly Ral landed a kick in the guy´s face, provoking him to get away some meters and of course free Tiger.

"Flame Strike" he whispered and his two hands were involved in fire, then looked at Wazi who was looking at Ral kinda surprised"Come here fucker, I´ll smash ya to pieces"


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 31, 2010)

*With The World Pirates?*

It had been quite sometime since Duke and Rush had left the previous island and been on open water. Duke didn?t have an exact idea of how many days had passed due to the fact that every day seemed the same. Duke was perched on the _Avenging Norseman?s_ head while Rush steered the ship and navigated, his marine training allowing him to easily guide the ship. Duke looked out of his telescope with his one eye, the other behind an eye patch, and he saw green. 

Excitedly, he turns around and yells, ?Land ho!? Rush looks up and grins, ?I presume we?re to go sail around to the back of the island, captain?? Duke laughs and performs a backward somersault, landing behind Rush. The ginger-haired pirate captain grins and says, ?Of course we?re pirates after all, my friend!? 

Rush laughs and the _Avenging Norseman_ takes off to the back of this island. Seeing a beach, Duke and Rush jump off the ship, the anchor following them. ?So how long are we going be on this island?? Duke shrugs. ?Not for long, looks kind of drab here.? He says, his cloak following after him as he explores the island. He doesn?t get take more then a few more steps, though, because suddenly marines jump out the bushes, with rifles in their hands. ?Freeze!? They shout.

Duke grins and puts his hands up in the air. He winks at Rush and Rush understands. For he knows of Duke?s devil fruit power, while the marines don?t; he raises his hands as well. _Hmm, I could animate the sand, but there are too many grains for me to focus on. I?ll bring one of the trees to life._

Staring at the trees, behind the marines, he picks out one of them, the largest and mentally he wills it too life. The tree creaks and the marines look behind them, the tree still looms over them, but it?s arms have now come too life reaching down at them. The marines scream as they?re whacked and knocked down by the amazing, moving, tree. *"Run!" *Duke shouts to Rush, and they both break into a run, into the forest, where it'll be hard for the marines to follow their tracks.

The marines shoot and stab at the tree, but to no avail until it simply stops moving. When the marines look back, they see that the two pirates they had captured were gone. ?Damnit, they got away!? The squad leader says, ripping his sword out of the tree?s husk.

He turns to one of his subordinates, ?Notify Brutus that we?ve got two pirates running around on the island. One?s got red-hair and the other is an uh, bunny man. One can bring stuff to life, apparently. So he?s got a devil fruit, I guess.? The marine reaches for his Den Den Mushi, but the squad leader grabs his hand. ?Don?t mention the fact that we let them get away. You know how Commander Brutus gets when he?s angry??


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 31, 2010)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
> *The secret to the Void Century can only be unlocked by deciphering the code of the infamous Rio poneglyph. With this master code one would be able to not only piece together the great puzzle of this mysterious time in our world's past, but also perhaps even discover the location of a hidden weapon of unimaginable power and...*
> 
> Clemens stopped reading the book the moment she heard a distant yell, almost like a call of alarm, drifting through the port hole. She slowly tilted her head up and listened carefully. A second later she felt a slight rumble and groaning within the deck as if they had just collided with something. She paused with the coffee cup in her hand and looked around curiously. "What was that?"
> ...



Nirra looked down at Clemens as she appeared before her. "Oh, hey there." She said with a smile, glad to see another woman. She was suddenly interrupted when a small monkey came flying towards her, landing square on her large bosom. As the monkey groped her, she looked down at the monkey and smiled. "Hey little guy." She patted the monkey on the head, surprisingly not offended at all by his actions. As the monkey climbed onto her shoulders, she looked back down at Clemens.

"It's not a big deal. My little boat isn't easy to see after all." She looked around the deck of the ship, and up at the sails. "Nice." She walked around the deck with a sense of familiarity, as if she had been invited on board. As she walked around, observing the ship, glanced over at Clemens again. "Sorry. I forgot to introduce myself. I'm Nirra, master hunter, tracker, and the strongest woman in South Blue." She hoped the explanation might somewhat explain her tattoos and why she was dressed in tribal clothing.

"Oh, no offense meant, Red. I don't mean to imply that you're not strong or anything." She then knelt down on one knee, so she was on Clemens level. "I'm sorry. I didn't mean to interrupt you. What's your name Red?" By "Red" Nirra was of course referring to Clemens red hair.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 31, 2010)

*Aboard The Gaia...*

Henry had just finished patching Drake up and had sent him on his way, despite the serious injuries on top of his previous ones he knows that he'll be recovered within the week. 

The Captain heads up to the deck of the ship and spots a large woman facing Clemens with Kong attached to her breasts. The monkey makes his way up to her shoulder and Drake can say only one thing, "Damn you're huge."

Though more things suddenly pop into his head, "Wait, who are you? Why are you on my ship? What're you doing with my first mate? Oh and you can't call Red Red, only I can call Red Red!"

Kong sticks his tongue out at Drake and then slips himself in between the new woman's cleavage, "Comfortable you little shit...Maybe you should just hop on her boat..." he said in an angered tone.

"Actually you hit my boat, and now it's destroyed," Drake scratches the back of his neck, "Yeeeeah, about that...RUFIO!"

He pokes his head out, *"Yea Captain?"*

"You're off steering duty for a while," Rufio shrugs and walks away, the ship takes a random shift, "But not till after we find somewhere to land!"

Rufio sighs, *"Well why didn't you say that..."* Drake turns his attention back towards the amazon of a woman, "So! Questions! You answer! Lets go go go!"



StrawHat4Life said:


> Amelia took note of the bounty poster that Gabriel grabbed from his jacket. As they headed down the winding hallways towards Garrick's office, she briefly glanced at the face and name on the poster out of the corner of her eyes. She had to admit, there was a slight familial resemblance and the last name was a dead give away. Amelia reached into her shirt pocket and unfolded her own bounty poster, revealing that of her younger sister Rose.
> 
> "You're not the only one with family issues..." she told him in a bemused tone, gesturing at the smiling face of Rose. She'd never show Garrick the poster however. The thought of him hunting down her little sister absolutely frightened Amelia. If anyone hunted Rose down it would be her, and no one else.



Gabriel rolled his eyes as the young officer tried to relate. He took a look at the face on the poster, just a grinning little girl, she couldn't commit murder. Maybe she'd cause a little chaos but she would meet her end soon enough.

But his brother...It was a whole other story, "This is not a family issue, this is an issue of justice. This man is a murderer...A criminal...*And he was supposed to be dead...*" he clenches his fist tightly as he says that last word.

"He won't get to enjoy the luxuries of Impel Down, I'll be delivering Oda's punishment on him myself...With my own two hands..." Gabriel scoffed at his name, _Devil King,_ could it be a bigger spit in the face towards their family? No, he was no longer part of their family. He was just another man betraying Oda and his justice, and he would meet his end just as he should.

*The World Pirates*

The rabbit man sped through the forest, slowing himself down a bit as to not leave his captain in the dust, for even though he had extraordinary physical capabilities for a human, he could not keep up with full rabbit speed.

"Not bad Captain, but you know how I feel about running..."  not only did he not like the idea of retreating, but being cooped up on that ship for so long has left him rusty. He needed a good fight.

"Though being reckless isn't one of my strong suits I battle would be much appreciated..." he hadn't had a good fight since...Well his battle against Duke, and neither of them were about to go for a second round.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 31, 2010)

*Aboard the Gaia...*

Nirra turned around to see Drake approach her. As he angrily spoke to Rufio, she pet the monkey, now comfortably positioned in her large cleavage. As Drake focused his attention back on her, she quickly tried to remember his questions. "Well, my name is Nirra. Like I said before, I'm here because you crashed into my boat."

She looked back down at Clemens, and gave her a kind smile."And well, I was just having a little girl to girl chat with the red head here." She turned back to Drake. "She didn't get a chance to tell me her name yet. I won't call her "Red" anymore if you don't want me to."

"Heheheh. And yes, I am pretty big, aren't I? I'm one of the few Aish'hii outside the Grand Line, or probably anywhere, for that matter. There's not many of us left. Not sure if you have heard about us or not, but we are always much larger than normal humans. I'm even bigger than every male Aish'hii I've ever met too. In fact, it's been years since I've ever looked _up_ at someone." She said as she made her way to Clemens room, unable to fit through the door, she sighed."Sorry. It's a bit chilly. I need to change." Nirra glanced up at the crows nest, and with primate-like athleticism, she quickly climbed up to the top of the nearby mast, hopping into the crows nest. In less than a minute, she climbed back down, now in very different attire. She wore her standard white t-shirt (cut low to show most of her cleavage) and her black athletic pants. Her hair was no longer tied back, but now let down completely, with a gold head band to keep the hair out of her face. "That's better." She looked down at the monkey, stuck between her breasts, to see his nose dripping with blood, and an insane grin on his face. "Oh, I forgot you were still here, little guy."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 31, 2010)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens rolled her eyes and chuckled, silently observing the back and forth. She liked Nirra's honest and frank demeanor. It didn't come off as overbearing and the tall woman seemed very sincere and carefree. What she liked even more was that Kong had finally found a new target to lavish his attention on. _Looks like I've become yesterday's news_, she thought to herself with amusement. _Thank goodness_

As Nirra mentioned her tribe, the Aish'hii, Clemens eyes lit up with recognition. She had read about that ancient tribe of people from the Grand Line, known for their great stature and physicality. Clemens wondered silently what one of them was doing all the way out here in the South Blue. 

Clemens finished introducing herself. "Heh...my name's Beverly, Beverly Clemens, but you can call me Bev..." She then stared pointedly at Drake, "*Or* Red if you like. I don't mind." When she was in the Marines pretty much everyone called her by her last name, Clemens. Very few had ever called her Red, but she had to admit that she was starting to like the sound of it. 

Clemens pointed her right hand at Kong. Her green eyes flared brightly.  "Here let me get that monkey off your back er chest...whatever," Clemens said with a chuckle. A small mirror formed over Kong's dazed head and gobbled up the love struck primate. A second later Kong landed inside the infirmary. She was sure Henry could treat a little nosebleed. 

_*With Taskforce Absolute Justice/Enroute to the South Blue...*_
Amelia remained silent after hearing the intensity in Gabriel's voice. She wondered what could've made him so angry to make him want to see his own brother locked up in the hell of Impel Down. She couldn't ever see herself feeling that way about Rose. Not in a million years. No matter what Rose did she'd always be her kid sister. Amelia wanted to tell Gabriel that nothing in life was more important then family, but she decided to leave it be. Clearly the man had issues. 

They reached Garrick's office and entered. Prince, Hawthorne, and Smirnov were already seated. Garrick himself stood in front of a projector screen illuminated with the faces of the Atlas pirates. The lights in the office dimmed and Garrick pointed at the face of an attractive female with flaming red hair. 

"They say there's a special place in hell reserved for Marines who go sour and become pirates...well I wholeheartedly agree. See this red headed bitch? She used to be one of you. " Garrick said with stark intensity. Clearly this was personal for him. "Ensign Beverly Clemens. She was my second in command until she betrayed our cause. I thought she was dead but apparently I was wrong." At this point Garrick glared at Hawthorne who squirmed slightly in his seat. Garrick went on to explain her illicit activities this past year, violating world government law and studying the void century, finally leading up to her joining with a crew of pirates.

"Which leads us to this little turdburgler," Garrick grumbled, pointing out the face of Atlas D. Drake with a look of utter disdain and contempt. He absolutely hated those with the initial of D. Those smiling demon spawn that corrupted this world. To make matters worse this asshat had another D in his crew as well. Some little punkass teenager with a peashooter. Garrick didn't care much about a little fodder like him. "Seems that little Drakey has got it into his head that he's the goddamn Pirate King. BAH! Not on my watch. We'll show him the might of the Grand Line and stamp him out like a fucking candle before he even gets out of the South Blue. Anyone associated with that bitch Clemens and this...*Drake*, must be eliminated. No jail, no trials, no courts...just absolute justice!" 

Garrick grinned like a demon as he pictured himself severing this Drake's head from his neck, while holding the limp and dead body of Clemens with his free hand. Garrick stared at his squad. "So now we know what our target is. Anyone got any ideas how we find these degenerates, or better yet how we draw them to us?" He already had some ideas of his own, but he liked testing his crew and keeping them sharp. Many in the Marine's often underestimated Garrick's tactical ability (some to their death), but he was a cunning predator when he wanted to be.


----------



## Palpatine (Dec 31, 2010)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra watched as Kong was teleported away. She sat down on the deck next to Clemens, still somewhat dwarfing her, but they were now on fairly equal levels. "Thanks. It's a pleasure to meet you, Beverly. It's been a really long time since I've talked to another woman." In truth, Nirra had never actually even had any female friends in her life. She was one of the very few female Aish'hii to be taller than every male member of her kind. In fact, she dwarfed almost all of them. The women, who while very large for humans, were generally smaller than the men. Because of this, she found it quite awkward to make friends among them. 

"I hope you don't mind me saying, but you're really beautiful. I'm actually kind of jealous." She said with a chuckle. "You're powers are pretty interesting too. A Devil Fruit, I assume?" Nirra asked as she pulled out a very large bottle of alcohol, and took a gulp. She handed the bottle to Clemens, which was about as large as her torso. "Here, have some." As Clemens grasped the bottle, she seemed to have trouble holding onto it. "Sorry, everything comes in triple extra large with me."

*With the Mystic pirates...*

As Gilroy made his way onto the ship, Ten was sitting in the crow's nest again, not hearing the crew walk aboard. "Hm. Whoever took ma' ship don't seem to be here now."

"Sonuvabitch. I went to the trouble a' stealin' this boat back Moonstone, and somebody takes it from me. Irony." Gilroy said as he walked around the deck, examining a large number of things, all of which didn't seem to belong to him. "But whoever was here...they'll be comin' back soon. I say we wait fer 'em and then slit their throats when they get back."

One of of the pirates approached Gilroy from behind after hearing this. _"Uhh, captain Gilroy sir. don't you think it'll be better if we just ship out and-"_ Gilroy pulled out a pistol and shot the man before he could finish. "No, I don't!" Ten was immediately alerted by the gunshot. She quickly peered over the side of the crow's nest, seeing the small batch of pirates. Gilroy grabbed the man's body and tossed it over the edge of the ship, into the water. 

"We're stickin' with my plan. Nobody steals from me n' gets away from it." Gilroy suddenly noticed the door to the room Robin was in. "Hm. Smithee. Check that room there." 

A short chubby man with a greying beard nodded. "Aye sir."

"Mandy. You go check the kitchen." He shouted to a tall skinny woman with messy brown hair that covered her eyes. "Alright sir."

Smithee waddled over to the room Robin was in, and started to push the door open, his flintlock armed just in case...


----------



## Vash TS (Dec 31, 2010)

*With Alastor in the Astral Realm*

Alastor dropped through the portal into an all too familiar place, he pushed himself to his feet and looked around. This was the Astral Realm, but he was here in body this time. He heard a growling noise and turned around to see the strange creature that resembled a tiger.

"_You have come here wholly_"

Alastor looked directly at the beast and then scanned his surroundings quickly not wanting to take his eyes off the the creature that had attacked him so many times before.

"Who said that?" Alastor said loudly
"_Well me and you are the only two people here_"

He was looking directly at it this time it's mouth didn't move

"_I can't talk like you but it seems you can understand me_"
"What the hell is going on?" Alastor asked
"_I am called Lyne and you should not be here as you are_"

Alastor looked at Lyne directly in his eyes

"_You are here in spirit and body and if I were to kill you now you would die completely_"
"_You say it like it's so easy_" Alastor said 

He extended out his hand but nothing happened

"_You are in your earthly body you have no power here_" Lyne said

Alastor all of a sudden felt very helpless

"_You're too easy to read, I don't want to hurt you_" Lyne said
"What about all those other times?" Alastor said
"_I'm a hunter and there was nothing left to hunt in my domain_"
"_Besides you always just pop up here, cat and mouse is fun_" Lyne said
"_Especially when you're the cat_"

Alastor was looking at the beast wearily, he could have swore he saw the creature smile.

"So this is your domain?" Alastor asked
"How big is it?"

He knew that places in the Astral Realm corresponded to places in the Living Realm. Lyne's domain must have been at least as big as Bourbon Rock or so Alastor thought.

"_As far as your eyes can see and more_" Lyne said turning around and walking away
"_I would tell you to leave but I don't think you can, I don't think you'd have come here body and spirit if you could have avoided it_"

Alastor watched as Lyne walked away 

"_Come on I will teach you about this place and how to properly use your Astral Body_"


----------



## Vergil (Dec 31, 2010)

*Slim Chance Town*

The distraction was large enough for Kagami who was crying through the stench of it all. The gunfire had stopped and folk were dispersing. Her head popped out from behind the wall on the roof.

"Show's startin fellas! From our friend the blacksmith..." she clicked her fingers and pointed to the empty air 10ft above their heads. Suddenly Anvils, hammers and huge chuncks of metal materialised. Gravity did the rest with the items falling heavily onto their heads and knocking them out. 

"Next, from the Saloon..!" Heavy wooden tables, several glasses and a giant piano appeared and landed into the the crowd, the piano adding to the effect with its dramatic sound. The glasses shattered onto flesh and the tables incapacitated the thugs.

Shinpachi looked on with his mouth open. "I-I didn't know she could do that...." he stuttered

"From the Stone Mason...your gravestones!" she grinned and dramatically pointed to the sky. As she said a whole slew of gravestones appeared and landed on the the group, whittling their numbers further. One headed for Tannen, but he had an unlikely saviour.

Whilst the other smashed unceremoniously onto the heads of the Posse, Mion swooped down from her aerial position and embedded her feet talons into his stomach. He yelled out in agony.

"This is nothing!" She screamed at him as she lifted him him higher. "Nothing compared to the torment you have put me through!" Her voice was a shriek as the pair went higher and higher until they were just a speck in the sky.

"Uhh...can you see what's going on there?" Shinpachi asked the pirates. They didn't need to, soon, bits of human flesh descended from the sky. 2 arms, 2 legs, ears, a nose, two eyeballs, a tongue and a set of genitals. They landed on the ground, either bouncing unnaturally or splattering on the rocks. 

Finally the rest of him fell and Mion glided down, covered in more of his blood than hers. Her wings retracted back into her back and the claws did likewise. She fixed her hair and walked to Feroy and touched his clothes. 

"I need some clothes and a...ugh..." it appeared she was working on sheer willpower alone. The extent of her injuries were much worse than she was letting on and she collapsed into his arms. Shinpachi leaped up and looked at her.

"Crap...not good. Do you have a place we'll be safe so I can treat her? I'm surprised she did all that she did..." Shinpachi said.

Kagami looked on at the crowd who were looking at Tannen. They were clearly shaken and without a leader. The town would figure out it's own destiny. She made her way down to the group and looked at the Bat-girl.

"Shit...Is there anything I can..?" she asked a little unsure.

"Medical supplies. Whatever you can!" Shinpachi said with such directness that Kagami hopped to it, rushing to the store. Shinpachi looked at Feroy and waited for his answer.


----------



## Wonder_Y (Jan 1, 2011)

"That was quite some hassle for just an ordinary citizen." Said a man Charles had never before seen. Where Charles stood out in the crowd for his immense size and momentary choice of clothing. This man stood out by the deep tan of his skin and his piercing blue eyes. 
"It's their duty to protect the streets. They were just doing their job."
"There jobs is it?"
"Yeah, it was my fault to tell you the truth." Admitted the giant embarassedly. "I'm always so forgetful. If I had brought my permit like I was supposed to..."
"None of this would have happened. Aye, aye. I catch your drift."
"Yea."
"This Danberrie Militia I see walking about, what gives them the right to govern this town so oppressively?"
Charles looked down at the man somewhat assured having his guess proven correct.
"They are a collection of citizens from all around the East Blue. Their leader is former ex-marine, Captain Luscious Danberrie."
"Captain?"
"Yeah, uh. You know, uh, just below admiral."
"Continue." Said the man, taken aback by Charle's sparkling intellect. "Who is this Danberrie."
"Well, uh, our savior I guess." Charles looked slightly pained. "Five years ago we started to fall under the attack of a certain group of pirates. They were a group of Demi-giants from some foreign place. Our town had always been peaceful so, we'd never really thought of defending ourselves. They took over our town in one swoop and subjected us to horror after horror. Kidnapping women and brutalizing innocent citizens to get what they want."
"Sad." Said the man, though Charles noticed he said it a bit unaffectedly.
"Yeah, but one day Captain Danberrie showed up from nowhere. He confronted the pirates when we were all too terrified to move and defeated them with just his fists alone."
"Sounds like a powerful man."
"He is. Mother says next to me he's the strongest in this town. But that's just because I'm big."
"Well what's with this permit then if everything is okay?" Charles leaned back to think and the man was surprised to see how delicately he did so.
"That's just my permit. After chasing out the giants Captain Danberrie established an ordinance that requires people of giant blood to carry this at all times. This way the pirates he chased away won't come back. They issue fifthteen of them per month the one i lost was my last. I thought I had more though."
"Is that so..." Said the man in a low voice. "Ah, well thank you for speaking with me fellow. My name is Dominick, is there anyway I can repay you." Charles thought hard, he didn't want for much.
"No speaking with me was enough. Most people avoid me here so I rarely get to do so." Charles smiled and the man walked away.
"Oh by the way Charles, your pocket..."
Inside Charle's pocket was the permit with his name on it. "Ah there it is." Paying it no real mind Charles continued towards home. Only later to realize he could have stayed and worked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 1, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates vs Demon Horde Pirates*

After his two newly recruited underlings finished off the dogs Seng showed interest in the man with the massive sword letting off a violent aura, "He's all yours, just make it quick, I want to be rid of these sea already..."

He turns towards Levy, "Seems someone has taken an interest in you as well fish," over at the massive ship across from them the massive chef licks his lips and sharpens his butcher knives against each other, "A merman...I didn't think I'd ever find one in this sea...This is my chance!"

"Fool with the dogs! I don't plan on fighting on my ship as I don't want to damage it while killing you," Don Tenma glares at him, *"Don't worry, my ship will be the setting of our battle."*

He snaps his fingers and the ship begins to transform. It opens up from within, the walls of the ship falling down to create a massive platform, "That'll do..."

The three step down from their ship and onto the platform where they face off against the others on the opposing side of the battlefield. Dante holds out his pitchfork, "Let us begin," it begins to engulf itself in fire and with one mighty swing a large blast of fire shoots towards them. Don opens his mouth, a portal appearing within it, and shoots out a mass of demonic bats that clash into the attack, *"It will take more than that to defeat us..."*



Funkfreed said:


> *South Blue/The Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> Nirra watched as Kong was teleported away. She sat down on the deck next to Clemens, still somewhat dwarfing her, but they were now on fairly equal levels. "Thanks. It's a pleasure to meet you, Beverly. It's been a really long time since I've talked to another woman." In truth, Nirra had never actually even had any female friends in her life. She was one of the very few female Aish'hii to be taller than every male member of her kind. In fact, she dwarfed almost all of them. The women, who while very large for humans, were generally smaller than the men. Because of this, she found it quite awkward to make friends among them.
> 
> "I hope you don't mind me saying, but you're really beautiful. I'm actually kind of jealous." She said with a chuckle. "You're powers are pretty interesting too. A Devil Fruit, I assume?" Nirra asked as she pulled out a very large bottle of alcohol, and took a gulp. She handed the bottle to Clemens, which was about as large as her torso. "Here, have some." As Clemens grasped the bottle, she seemed to have trouble holding onto it. "Sorry, everything comes in triple extra large with me."



Drake eyed the woman suspiciously, she was so forward, so open, even her clothing was that way.  He inches closer, and begins to sniff her. It's how the animals back at the jungle would do it when they weren't sure of new creatures, and it always seems to give him a sense of the person.

"You have a great scent to you," a grin comes across his face, "So I want you to join my crew!"

Rufio peaks out in surprise, *"Wait, she smells good so you're inviting her to our crew?"* he looks her up and down, *"Not that I'm complaining."*

"My nose has never done me wrong before! Besides, it helped me pick all of you," they all look a bit surprised, "That and my instincts kind of just told me to."

*"Glad I showered that day or I might've been killed..."* Rufio says to himself, "So! Gigantra! I'm thinking that this new ship will have rooms big enough to fit you but if not than you can just sleep out on the deck with me," he says leaning back and landing in a comfortable position on the deck. 

He doesn't really factor in that she could refuse his offer, she'll be part of his crew, that's all there is to it, and besides where is she gona' go? She has no boat.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Drake eyed the woman suspiciously, she was so forward, so open, even her clothing was that way.  He inches closer, and begins to sniff her. It's how the animals back at the jungle would do it when they weren't sure of new creatures, and it always seems to give him a sense of the person.
> 
> "You have a great scent to you," a grin comes across his face, "So I want you to join my crew!"
> 
> ...



Nirra watched as the man smelled her. She felt somewhat awkward as the man did this. Thankfully she had showered not long ago, otherwise she would have smelled like the blood of the lion she had killed the night before. "Umm, can I help you?"

As Drake suddenly complemented her on her smell, and asked her to the join his crew. "You...want me to join the crew? You only just met me. I'm still more or less a stranger."

"You're no stranger. I just told you, you've got a great scent about you." Drake said to her with his arms crossed. Nirra smiled, standing back up and walking over to Drake. She grabbed the back of his shirt and picked him up to her eye level. "Hey, what the..." "Now that I think about it, you owe me, don't ya captain? After all, I kinda liked that boat." 

She looked over at Clemens, giving her a wink. She then turned back to Drake. "So the way I see it, I'm entitled to stay on this ship either way. So yeah, consider me part of your crew, little man." Nirra said as she placed the captain back down on the deck.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 1, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Nirra watched as the man smelled her. She felt somewhat awkward as the man did this. Thankfully she had showered not long ago, otherwise she would have smelled like the blood of the lion she had killed the night before. "Umm, can I help you?"
> 
> As Drake suddenly complemented her on her smell, and asked her to the join his crew. "You...want me to join the crew? You only just met me. I'm still more or less a stranger."
> 
> ...



"Whoa, whoa! Calm down Gargantua!" he shouts, kicking his legs a bit as he hovers over the ground in her arms, "Edward!"

Nirra sighed, maybe it wasn't the best idea to join this crew, it seemed the Captain relied on his crew even with such a simple task as getting down from an amazon's grip. She could never follow such a weak man.

Edward rushes up, the still slightly starstruck monkey on his shoulder, though now with a tissue stuck up each of his nostrils after Henry took care of him, "Yea cap?"

"Meet our new crewmate, this lovely young giant that has me in a death hold," Edward raises a browl, though he was one giant of a man this woman even had him by a foot, "Howdya do..." he says, scratching his head.

"We kiiiind of destroyed her ship, so do you mind making her a new one? You know, out of good faith?" he gave Nirra an honest smile after directing their shipwright.

He then activated a little burst of yellow aura from his feet that slipped him right out of her grip and propelled him above her. He lands on her shoulders and bends over to look her in the eye, though upside down, "Sound good to you? He's pretty handy with a hammer, could make you any ship you want, but you're not allowed to leave on it! You're part of my crew after all," he says with a grin. 

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*

Gabriel sits back as Garrick goes over the game plan. He just barely acknowledges his commanders words, drifting off in though of his brother. He envisions his head decapitated and resting on his knives, or maybe he'd use his trusty silver pistol to finish off the criminal...

He knew he would have to wait though, Garrick seemed intent on killing his former protege and her new captain. Gabriel simply gripped the handle of his knives tightly as Garrick asked for suggested methods of attack, he wasn't in the creative mood...He just wanted to slice someone open, it would be a sad day for the next pirate he had to face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 1, 2011)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Blugmeister charged at Rose, meaning to take her out with one powerful punch, his famous Meteor Fist. A move that had ended a 30 Million pirate with one punch and earned Blugmeister his promotion to Captain. Meanwhile Rose waved him on, all the while grinning with that goddamned smile. Blugmeister roared with anger as his right gloved fist burst aflame with an orange aura. "I DON'T CARE IF YOU'RE THE FLEET ADMIRAL'S NIECE. I'M GOING TO END THIS FARCE!!"

Rose's eyes sparkled as she saw the flaming aura surround the Marine captain's fist. "Sweet! That's a nice trick mister!" As Blugmeister came up on her with ferocious speed, winding up his punch, Rose squared up with him like a sumo wrestler, crouching low to the ground. "Yosh!" she exclaimed and clapped her hands with violent force, sending shockwaves of air rippling around her. 
*
"METEOR FIST!!" *

*"HUNDRED BUBBLE SLAP!" *

Rose unleashed a flurry of thrusting palm strikes, blasting softball sized bubbles out of her palms like a machine gun. Blugmeister's flaming meteor fist connected at the same time, ripping through the first wave of bubbles. Rose grit her teeth and pumped her arms even faster, her arms morphing into a blur of speed. Dozens of bubbles flew at Blugmeister faster then he could react, and began to explode like tiny grenades, overwhelming him. "I'M GOING TO THE GRAND LINE AND I'M TAKIN THIS SHIP!" Rose screamed. Suddenly both their opposing attacks exploded in a giant fireball.  

*BABOOM! *

Rose flew backwards and slammed into the wheelhouse with bone rattling impact. Her arms felt like they were on fire and the pain was intense. As the smoke cleared. Rose's eyes widened and her jaw dropped. Blugmeister was still standing, but there was a glazed look in his eyes. "Impossible..." he muttered before falling face first to the deck. 

"Score one for the Pirate Queen!" Rose chortled with delight. She slowly sat up and leaned against the main mast, catching her breath, and still unable to move her extremely fatigued arms. Then something occurred to her. Something very important. 

"Where the heck is everybody?" 

*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
High over the _Gaia_ a giant white and gray pelican soared through the skies. The pelican wore a blue newsboy cap with the words, _*South Blue Times*_, emblazoned on the front. The pelican lazily reached into into its massive pouched bill and dropped a rolled up newspaper towards the pirate ship. 

_Meanwhile..._
Clemens laughed. "Little man, I like the sound of that." She wasn't entirely convinced that smell was a reliable way of picking one's nakama. Then again Drake was Drake, and when he made a decision there was little chance of changing his mind. She knew this first hand from experience. 

Clemens nodded her head towards Nirra and took a swig from the giant bottle of alcohol. "Well then welcome to the Atlas Pirates Nirra. This crew could definitely use another woman's touch. Especially the strongest woman in the South Blue,"  she added with a grin, and tossed back the bottle to the giantess. 

Suddenly a rolled up newspaper dropped onto Drake's head causing him to lose his balance from atop Nirra's broad shoulders and faceplant onto the deck. Drake instantly bounced back up to his feet and rubbed his head, looking up into the sky. Meanwhile a laughing Clemens grabbed up the newspaper. "HEY! What gives!" Drake exclaimed with annoyance. He spotted the giant messenger pelican flying away to it's next delivery. The bird cawed loudly as if laughing. Drake pointed his right finger at the bird and was about to fire off a bolt of aura, but then Clemens slapped him over the head with the newspaper. 

"The bird's just doing it's job. Besides you've got a hard enough head," Clemens said as she unfolded the newspaper and read the days headlines. Her eyes immediately honed in on the lead article. "No way..." she muttered under her breath.   

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice/Enroute to the South Blue...*
Garrick had listened to his squad's suggestions. They were shit as usual. What a bunch of useless crud they were. "BAH! Looks like I have to do the thinking around here as well you blockheads!" he grumbled. He produced a rolled up copy of the _South Blue Times_ from his coat and flashed the front page to them...

*Poneglyph Discovered On Razorleaf Island! *

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA! Courtesy of our friends in the propaganda department in South Blue. When that red headed bitch sees this headline it'll attract her and her friends like a moth to a flame." Garrick grinned, only he could make a grin look so evil. "And guess who will be waiting for them?"


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 1, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra smiled and gave a little wave over to Edward. It was interesting to see someone at least nearing her in size. "There's no hurry. We can start working on a replacement later."

"Well then welcome to the Atlas Pirates Nirra. This crew could definitely use another woman's touch. Especially the strongest woman in the South Blue." Nirra caught the bottle, and set it on the deck. "No problem, Clemens. And let me know if these guys give you any trouble. From now on, I've got your back." She ignored Drake falling from her shoulder. As Clemens picked up the newspaper, Nirra got down to her knees and poked her head just next to Clemens, curious to read the article as well.

"What's wrong?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 1, 2011)

*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens read the article with rapt attention. 

*A team of World Government archeologists have reported the discovery of an ancient temple located within the jungles of Razorleaf Island. According to the lead scientist, Dr. Hubert Martok, preliminary testing indicates that the temple dates back to the void century. "It might just be the tip of the iceberg of what may be an entire civilization locked deep within the jungle void," Dr. Hubert Martok stated. "We've also discovered a chamber which we believe contains a poneglyph."

According to an official involved with the expedition who would speak only on the condition of anonymity, the World Government plans to have the poneglyph destroyed, much to the consternation of the scientists. Study of the void century is of course considered taboo due to...*

Clemens shook her head. She couldn't believe what she was reading. Nirra's face loomed over her shoulder and scanned the newspaper. "What's wrong?" she asked. Clemens didn't answer at first. Her mind was elsewhere...

_A year ago in West Blue/Ohara...
Clemens hugged the old Professor before boarding her small single sailed sloop vessel. "Thank you for everything professor. Tell your people that I'm really grateful for them taking me in these past months. I've learned so much." 

"We were merely repaying our debt to you Beverly. You saved our lives. So you are going to begin your search in the South Blue?" he asked. 

Clemens nodded. "Yup. Just like your research said. There has to be something there." 

"Well then good luck my dear girl, and god speed," he declared. 

Without a word, Clemens took off and headed towards her new future. _

_Right now..._
"This...this is what I came to the South Blue for. It's part of my dream...to uncover the past," she told Nirra, in a slightly quavering voice, tinged with nervous anticipation. Clemens handed the newspaper to Nirra.  "Some archeologists have long theroized that the ancients built colonies in the outer blues. This is the proof we've been looking for. That poneglyph might contain the location to...well something very important."  Her mind wandered through the possibilities. Maybe the location of an ancient city in the Grand Line, or some secret message or warning from the past, or even (Clemens shuddered at this thought) the location of one of the ancient superweapons. 

Clemens leaped to the air and laughed wildly. A sound full of joy and relief after seeing one's ambition finally achieved. After a year of being alone, nothing but fruitless searching, the goal was finally in front of her, dangling like a brass ring. "THEY FOUND IT THEY REALLY FOUND IT!" Clemens ran towards Drake with eager eyes and grabbed him by the shoulders. "Drake we've got to go that island before they destroy the poneglyph!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 1, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*

Drake rubbed his head after being hit by the newspaper and then heard Clemens ramble on about...Well something he had very little understanding of, but he sure knew that she was excited about it.

She quickly rushed over towards him, grabbing him by the shoulders, "Drake we've got to go to that island before they destroy the poneglyph!"

Drake scratched his head, still confused, he had never seen her like this and he kind of liked it, "Edward! Throw Rufio out and take the wheel! We're going to Razorleaf Island!"

The man did just that and spun the wheel in a different direction, "Whatever it is that's got you so fired up Red we'll find it," he said with a reassuring smile.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2011)

*with the Atlas Pirates*

Van wasn´t really paying  attention to the crew, right now he was taking care of his Hades and Susanoo the weapons that his parents left him"These two got kinda dirty after the fight, and I guess I need to buy more normal bullets"he said to himself while cleaning the rifle. he was just in his own business until Clemens began to say something about a poneglyph, thing that took him out from his thoughts"pone-what?"he asked, he doesn´t know so much about that stuff. Then the ship turned suddenly taking a new direction.

Van got near of the crew and heard Drake"yeah, we will find that...umm...well that thing you want to see"he said smiling"Though I wouldn´t like to get near of the Navy"he stated at last frowning.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*
> 
> Drake rubbed his head after being hit by the newspaper and then heard Clemens ramble on about...Well something he had very little understanding of, but he sure knew that she was excited about it.
> 
> ...



Clemens smiled from ear to ear as she heard Drake give the order to head to Razorleaf Island. It was like music to her ears. She could tell that Drake had no idea what they were going after, or just how important it might be. All that mattered to him was that it was important to her. The fact that he still assented to take this trip showed what a true nakama he was. Her respect for him grew by leaps and bounds in that moment. 

"Thank you Drake!" she exclaimed before giving him a spontaneous hug. She was so happy she'd probably hug a Sea King as well. She even had to restrain herself from doing cartwheels of joy. 

It was then that Van spoke up, bringing her head out of the clouds and back to reality...just a little bit. "Yeah, we will find that...umm...well that thing you want to see"he said smiling."Though I wouldn´t like to get near of the Navy"he stated at last frowning.

Clemens nodded at Van. "Good point Van, but this is important enough for us to risk it," she replied seriously. If the World Government had ordered the destruction of the poneglyph then that meant a Marine battleship at least would be sailing there soon. Clemens asked Edward for a map. As Clemens scanned the South Blue, she quickly found Razorleaf Island. "Hm...if we make good time we can make it to Razorleaf Island in a few days. We might just be able to beat the Marines there," she said in an optimistic tone. Clemens of course had no idea just how wrong she was. 

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick smiled as he heard the helmsman announce that they had crossed out of the Calm Belt into South Blue, and that they would be at Razorleaf island before the day was done. The crew had made the trip in record time, pushing the *Dark Justice* to her limits, using the advanced technology afforded to all the latest battleships thanks to Dr. Volk. 

_It was good to be a Marine,_ Garrick thought to himself. He too was filled with anticipation. He couldn't wait to see his old friend Beverly again.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 2, 2011)

*Somewhere in West Blue...*

A large marine vessel sailed off the shore of a small island not far from Velmose. On the deck of the ship, multiple marines walked about the ship, while the apparent leader of the squad laid back on the deck relaxing, his arms behind his head, laid back against the railing of the ship, his marine cap pulled over his face.

_"Uuhm...commodore, sir. We, uhh...need orders, sir. Where are we going?"_ One of the marines asked awkwardly. The commodore didn't respond. The marine cleared his throat. _"Orders sir."_ Again, the man didn't respond. _"S-Sir. Commodore Bannon sir."_ The marine put his hand on the man's shoulder. Suddenly, the man jerked upwards. "Wah!" The marine, along with several of the marines behind him stumbled backwards. _"Whoah!"_

The commodore rubbed his nose and removed the cap. He was a surprisingly handsome and youthful looking man with light blonde hair, gold eyes, and rectangular glasses. "Oh, sorry. Must have nodded off again. I guess I'm not getting enough sleep at night. Should make a note of that when we get back."

He walked over to the other end of the ship, leaning over the railing. He let out a long yawn and turned around to the marines. "Anyway, where's Lish?"

_"Oh, she's-"_ 

"You know I don't like it when you call me by that name, sir." A pretty young girl walked out from the group. She wore the standard marine outfit, complete with the cap. Her hair was a shade of pale red and short, styled in a pageboy-like haircut. She appeared to be roughly about 18 or so. 

"Oh, there you are. I guess we should be headed back. Our business is all done here."

"You made me do all the work again," the girl snapped. "Oh don't give me that, Lish...Lishura. You wanted to take those pirates in yourself, and you deserve it. It's about time the higher ups recognized your talent."

Not far beneath the ocean surface, another vessel floated beneath Bannon's ship. A large grey cylindrical submarine-like vessel, with an enormous "face" formed from the observation room and captain's chamber windows. 

Inside the large vessel, everything wa coated with a dark red illumination. Numerous odd characters, and creatures walked around the ship. A dark green dumb looking slug squirmed over to a corner of the ship, and started to drool while staring into space. A large winged man wiped the slug's mouth with a handkerchief and pulled the slug aside.

Alright, this is it. This is our first act of resistance against the World Government. Soon the Revolutionaries will have no choice but to recognize our power." A voice came from the captain's chair. It spun around to reveal a greyish blue diminutive little fishman. "Get ready."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 2, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens smiled from ear to ear as she heard Drake give the order to head to Razorleaf Island. It was like music to her ears. She could tell that Drake had no idea what they were going after, or just how important it might be. All that mattered to him was that it was important to her. The fact that he still assented to take this trip showed what a true nakama he was. Her respect for him grew by leaps and bounds in that moment.
> 
> "Thank you Drake!" she exclaimed before giving him a spontaneous hug. She was so happy she'd probably hug a Sea King as well. She even had to restrain herself from doing cartwheels of joy.
> 
> ...



The hug had caught Drake off guard, "U-uh yeah Red," as she releases him he regains his composure a bit, "If there's anything important like this to any of my nakama I'd gladly take care of it. Especially when it's something as simple as changing direction," he says with a smirk.

He then stretches his arms out and lies down on his usual place on the deck, he's lived nearly all of his life outdoors and he just doesn't feel comfortable encased by walls, "But everyone should rest up. We just got out of two big fights and there's still a chance that there'll be Marines there. I want everyone at their best." 

Despite his usual idiotic demeanor he was fully capable of being a leader, and he knew that even with all of Henry's fine work his men were still damaged. He also knew it'd be best to take care of himself, which is why he was going to sleep the majority of the way to Razorleaf Island, though he would be awakening to quite the nightmare...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 2, 2011)

*With Levy?*

?So who am I facing-?

Levy ducks as a knife, nearly slices his head in two. ?What the heck?? He then sees that it was thrown by a fat, well fatter, then usual human. In his hands are knives that seem to already be covered in blood. Levy glares at this man and shaking his hand, ?Hey watch where you throw those, filthy human!? 

The fat man seems to bobble in a joy. ?Shihihihi? I never imagined that I would meet such a rare creature out of the Grand Line and since Don said we were never going there? Oh, where are my manners? I suppose a fish like you doesn?t really care about that type of thing, though? Anyway, I am Swelter, chef of the Demon Horde Pirates.? Levy merely stares at him dumbly. ?Wait, chef??

?That?s right, I intend to devour you!? Levy?s eyes widened. ?You won?t get the chance human!? Swelter sighs. ?I suppose I have to fight you. I don?t like to eat a meal that talks, you see?? 

Swelter pushes off against the metallic platform and into the air. He then spins around in the air, launching four to five knives at Levy. Levy leaps back, avoiding being sliced. As Swelter comes in to try and decapitate him, Levy shouts, *?Thousand Tile Punch!?* Swelter gets the full force of the fist, flying back several feet. He coughs out some blood, staggering too his feet.

?I guess a Fishman we?ll be harder to cook then any other creature I?ve encountered.? He says, wiping his mouth with his sleeve. *?STOP TRYING TO EAT ME!?* Levy shouts as Swelter starts his second attempt at Fishman filet. 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The World Pirates*
> 
> The rabbit man sped through the forest, slowing himself down a bit as to not leave his captain in the dust, for even though he had extraordinary physical capabilities for a human, he could not keep up with full rabbit speed.
> 
> ...



After running through the woods, Duke turns to his first mate. ?You should know I don?t like running away from a fight either. It makes me feel like a coward, but hey, at least those marines know not to mess with us now!? He says, loudly. ?Maybe we should explore the town a little. You know sight-seeing and all that jazz.? Duke and Rush walk into the town. Rush sees a signs that reads, ?Littleback Town?. Behind the town was a huge building with a marine flag on it. ?Wow, that?s a big fortress.? 

?And that?s a big statue.? Rush says, pointing to a huge granite statue of a tall man with an anchor in hand and a decapitated head in the other hand. The plaque underneath it reads LT. BRUTUS, HONORED PROTECTOR OF LITTLEBACK TOWN. Walking up to the statue, Duke looks it up-and-down. ?A marine, eh?? Duke inhales and then pushes the massive statue down. The people of the town gasp in surprise at the sight. *?WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?? *An old man shouts, who passes out in pure astonishment. His wife and children run over and start to fan him. 

Duke grins and then puts his foot on the chest of the statue. Open his mouth, he yells at the top of his lungs, *?PEOPLE OF LITTLEBACK TOWN!? *All of the townspeople for a brief second in time, stop panicking to look at Duke. *?LET?S SEE IF YOUR PROTECTOR CAN PROTECT YOU WHILE HIS OWN MARINE BASE IS BEING DESTROYED!? *

*?WITHIN AN HOUR, I WILL DESTROY THE MARINE BASE UP THERE! AFTER THAT, I WILL CONQUER THIS TOWN AS THE FIRST PART OF MY KINGDOM!? *At this announcement, the people of Little back start to panic once more. ?Geez, is that all they do in this little town??

Turning to Rush, he lights a cigarette, ?Get ready. You're going to get that fight you wanted.?


----------



## Chaos (Jan 2, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

The ship was transforming. It was finally time. Time for him, Jason "The Inferno" Rock to take on his first opponent on the open seas. His first fight as a pirate. Jason smiled. Hell yeah. This was what he had waited for. Destroying opponents on the open sea. He'd show them bitches. He'd show them the power of his metal. Jason slowly opened his guitar case and took out his Warbeast. "Today we play, baby" Jason's room slowly came out on top of the ship. Jason grabbed the guitar from the case and turned to see their opponents. The other ship was a great red and black one as well. Their flag sported a Devil-horned Jolly Roger. "Hell yeah, demon vs. devil. This is what I was talking about"

"LISTEN UP MAGGOTS. THIS IS THE FIRST AND LAST TIME YOU'LL SEE ME. BECAUSE TODAY IS THE DAY YOU DIE BY THE SUPREMACY OF MY MUSIC" Jason jumped onto the great battledeck, wielding his guitar with one hand and his huge axe casually slung over his shoulder in his other hand. Jason looked around for his first victim. But everyone was already in a fight. His captain was fighting some flaming-trident dude, the cook was fighting some fish-dude and... Where the hell was everyone anyway? Jason cursed loudly and started pacing the deck towards the other ship. There had to be an opponent somewhere...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 2, 2011)

Vergil said:


> *Slim Chance Town*
> 
> The distraction was large enough for Kagami who was crying through the stench of it all. The gunfire had stopped and folk were dispersing. Her head popped out from behind the wall on the roof.
> 
> ...



Feroy observed in horror as the bat woman literally tore Tannen limb from limb. His body parts rained from the sky in a gruesome fashion. The bat woman then descended from the sky and collapsed in the arms of the man known as Shinpachi. 

"Crap...not good. Do you have a place we'll be safe so I can treat her? I'm surprised she did all that she did..." The doctor pleaded.

"Yes, we have a ship with a small medical room that you can utilize to your liking. From the looks of things, we better move quick." Feroy said as the group started on their way towards the ship.

As they neared the ship, Tengu stopped the group dead in their tracks. "We have company. I can smell fresh gas and the scent of some others. That woman needs our help!" Tengu exclaimed as he rushed towards the ship.

"WAIT!" Feroy said as he grabbed Tengu by the collar and pulled him back. "If there really is someone on the ship, then it'd be better to take them by surprise. They're probably expecting us to come back and are waiting to ambush."

"Standing here talking about it isn't helping either," Tengu rebuttled as he struggled away from Feroy.

"Uhmmmmm, not to be rude or anything, but she still needs medical attention....." Shinpachi chimed in.

"Fine, let's go then!" Feroy said as the group hurried onboard the stolen pirate ship. As Tengu predicted, there was a small group of pirates on the deck. Tengu had his buster sword at the ready and he took a fighting stance. These guys were lucky they couldn't see his eyes, or they would have seen the true eyes of the devil.

"You punks better not have touched her," Tengu said in a serious tone.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 3, 2011)

*With the Mystic Pirates...*

Ten prepared to jump down to take the invaders out, but suddenly heard the other Mystic pirates approaching. She quickly ducked down inside the crows nest again as the pirates stepped onto the ship. 

Smithee quickly turned around to see the blind man. "Heh, right. Get outta here before the captain kill you." He then swung the door open to find Robin. "What the-" Without warning, a small blade suddenly planted itself in his wrist, thrown by Tengu. "Gyaaah!" Gilroy turned around to see Smithee rolling on the ground screaming in pain. He looked up at Tengu and Feroy, gritting his jagged teeth.

"You fuckers. So yer the ones who took this ship a' mine back at Velmose, eh?" 

Gilroy stood back as his crewmates stepped in front of him. "No one steals from ol' Gilroy. Kill 'em all." The pirates charged towards Tengu, their swords drawn.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 3, 2011)

Mystic Pirates

"Out of the frying pan and into the fire huh?" Shinpachi said as he looked at the situation unravel. Apparently those on the ship were not friends and Shinpachi had nothing on him that could help. He had a few vials that would cause a fire but on a boat that was probably not a good idea. The only other one that he had which might be of use was a smoke grenade. He pulled it out and shook his head. "What would be the point if no-one gained an advantage?" he mumbled and put it back.

Mion needed stabilising and his little chhemistry set was still at home. Not that it mattered he was all out of Sevroot, one of the active ingredients for his healing potion. The best he could do was keep her temperature down as she started to burn up. He pulled out a strip of cloth that was filled with a variety of rocks. He put it on the ground and stamped on it hard, then he rubbed the contents of the bag together whilst they were still sealed inside.

The temperature started to cool down in the cloth strip and he gently applied it to Mion's forehead. He wasn't sure what Kagami was going to get but she had better do it quickly.

*Kagami.*

"Medical supplies..." she was standing at the entrance of the shop. There was no-one in it as everyone had gone outside. The store specialised in selling animal secretions as remedies. She shuddered as she looked at the bottles. "Fuck it I have no time."

She stuck several bits of chewing gum on to the large bottles and then high tailed it to where Shinpachi had been. Except they'd left. She stood there with her mouth open. 

"Oh you know what, you can just kiss my ass" she said in a huff and then went to the empty Saloon and poured herself a beer


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 3, 2011)

*Commodore Bannon's Fleet vs. The Orange Alliance*

The submarine started to rise just in front of Bannon's ship. The short fishman in the captain's seat smiled with anticipation. "Hu Rah! Hu Rah!" Next to the captain's seat, a small fishbowl with four wheels attached to it's base scooted around the vessel. Inside was a very small mermaid wearing a metal helmet over her blue hair. She excitedly made random statements to the captain as the vessel rose. 

"Alright, everyone better be ready." The fishman in the captain's seat addressed the rest of the crew.

"Are we gonna die? We're gonna die Don Griso sir." Another, taller fishman said as he lowered in his seat.

"Shaddup, Lubs! And feed Bubu while you're at it. Shoe Flat's not doing anything." The fat winged man lowered his head at Griso's remark.

"Weeeeee!" 

"Shut up, Mo!" Griso shouted at the tiny mermaid. 

Back on the surface, Bannon walked to the upper deck of the ship, with Lishura walking right behind him. Suddenly, a rumbling came from underneath the ship. Bannon turned to see the giant submarine rise from the water in front of his vessel. "What the...who's ship is that?" Lishura looked up said as she looked up in surprise.

"You don't see that everyday. I didn't even know they had submarines outside the Grand Line." Bannon said casually.

*"ATTENTION, GOVERNMENT SCUM. PREPARE. FOR WE...ARE THE ORANGE ALLIANCE!"* A voice boomed over a loudspeaker. *"SOON YOU WI-"*

"Never heard of you." Bannon said casually again, while wiping off his glasses.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 4, 2011)

*South Blue/Razorleaf Island/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Razorleaf Island, a land almost totally covered in a dense jungle filled with giant snakes and ferocious jungle cats. Few outsiders have ever ventured to this savage land and come back out alive. Two little boys played on the beach, chasing after each other with sticks, pretending they were great warriors of the tribe. It was then that the boy in the lead stopped mid stride and pointed towards the ocean, his jaw agape and his round eyes filled with wonder. A ship bigger then anything they had ever seen before, even bigger then their entire village, slowly sailed towards the island. A giant white flag with the symbol of a blue seagull flew from the top of the great floating city. They could see people bustling back and forth across the ship like little ants. Both boys exchanged wordless glances and quickly ran into the thick jungle behind them, disappearing like wraiths.  

_Several hours later..._
Lt. Commander Zane Garrick lit a cigar as he eyed the massive ziggurat like temple that towered over the trees, located right in the heart of the jungle. It looked as old as fuck to him, all covered up in jungle vines, and strange looking symbols carved all over. His crew worked tirelessly to lay out their traps around the perimeter and clear the temple steps of overgrowth. Meanwhile Hawthorne flitted all about the place like an eight year old on a sugar high, examining the temple ruins with one of his dumb instruments. For his part Garrick couldn't imagine anyone wasting their time in a shithole like this. Who cared about the past when you had the present and future to deal with. 

"So this is what you do with your time now, eh you ungrateful little bitch? I would've turned you into a great Marine," Garrick muttered to himself darkly. 

Newly promoted Lt. Junior Grade Masters walked up to Garrick and saluted. "Scouting parties still haven't made contact with the local natives," he said. Garrick nodded and shrugged it off. The savage brutes who lived deep within the jungle were rumored to be very hostile to World Government encroachment. "Fuck 'em. They aren't our concern. If they know what's good for them they'll keep out of our way," Garrick growled. He noticed that Masters seemed more focused then usual, handling his daggers as if they were loaded guns. "I know about your shitstain of a brother. Oh yes I do..." Garrick said in a ominous tone. 

Master's narrowed his eyes at the mention of his pirate brother. He was about to reply, but Garrick swiftly raised his hand, indicating silence. "We'll deal with that soon enough. Justice comes to very man in this world, you can bet your ass on that. First things first though. We're gonna crush these wannabes." 

As Garrick's elite squad gathered around him, they went over the final details. Over a hundred Marine riflemen would lay in wait around the temple and let the Atlas Pirates approach before surrounding them. Garrick himself would be waiting directly within the temple while the rest of his elite squad would position themselves at assigned areas. Each man in the squad was assigned an individual member of the Atlas Pirates. They would divide the filth and eliminate them with extreme prejudice. "Remember I will deal with the Captain and...." Garrick gritted his teeth with fury snapping his cigar in two. "And the bitch dies by my hand!" 

_*A day later/With the Atlas Pirates...*_
It was mid morning as the _Gaia_ sailed within sight of Razorleaf Island. Clemens was already on deck, barely able to contain her excitement and filled with a nervous energy as she gazed at the jungle canopy that towered in the far distance. She was dressed in her "Exploration outfit," khaki shorts, black tank top, a beaten up baseball cap with the words _Water 7 Sea Dogs_ emblazoned on the front, sunglasses, and of course a backpack filled with excavation tools. 

Clemens looked up at Van who stood high up in the crows nest, focusing through the scope of his trademark rifle. "How's it look?" she asked the young sniper. "I don't see anything. Not a single sign of a ship!" he responded. 

Clemens nodded. "Looks like we beat the Marines here. We'll be in and out before they even get here," she declared, not realizing (or even caring) that her eagerness to explore the island had clouded her instincts and overpowered any sense of caution. "So how about it captain, let's go explore the jungle," she told Drake with a grin.


----------



## Pyro (Jan 4, 2011)

*Gatrom vs Serena Part 2*

Serena was now in a rage. This pirate standing in front of her had come into her territory, mocked her with a charade of pretending to be an ally, and then was now refusing to die like she had planned. And so, the marine Lt. began to put more an more power in each of her strikes hoping to end the fight with the next blow.

Gatrom dove from side to side as he attempted to dodge the female marine?s attacks. This was no easy task as she was obviously very skilled. Every singe time Gatrom would escape, the area Serena would strike would explode in a shower of wooden splinters and dented metal as her leg made impact. Gatrom had already lost the use of his left arm and was at a disadvantage, but he was unsure of how to proceed when his opponent had such an advantage. 

Then Gatrom began to notice Serena?s change in fighting style. Gone was the speed and gracefulness that her attacks originally had. Gone was her counter attacks and all of her defensive maneuvers. But most importantly, gone was that look in her eye of a true marine. Gatrom did not hate the marines, he just knew that he could never live by their laws and it was just as simple as that. He knew that the marines were a necessity, and he could tell that this marine was one of the good ones. However that look in her eye showed that any care and compassion was gone. All Serena wanted to do now was kill Gatrom and as much as this bothered him, Gatrom knew that he could use it to his advantage. 

Serena gave another bloodcurdling cry as she jumped high into the air. While high above the pirate she spun multiple times building up momentum as she brought down a powerful axe kick. Gatrom had to make a split second decision and all of a sudden, time seemed to slow. The moment didn?t last long, and Gatrom didn?t understand at all what had happened, but that change in his perspective allowed his body to catch up with his ability to read Serena?s movements. Gatrom quickly dove to his right, dodging the powerful kick as he watched the marine?s foot slam into the ground where he had just been standing. Before Serena could recover, Gatrom then dove back towards her taking out his pair of combat knives as he did so. Positioning himself behind her Gatrom wrapped his legs around Serena?s thighs and wrapped his good are around Serena?s right are and pinning it back behind her head. With his broken arm, he held up his knife to Serena?s throat and then whispered into her ear.

?You have suffered much and while I do not know of your pain, I cannot allow you to defeat me here. But, know this. The girl that you seek to capture, my captain. She is different. We are different. What happened to you must have been a great tragedy, but you do not need to fear the same from us. I assure you that. You are a good marine and always remember to fight for true justice, not just the justice you are told to fight for.? Gatrom said to Serena as he slowly applied more and more pressure to her jugular vein on her neck. Serena?s eyes began to droop and soon enough she was completely asleep having passed out due to the hold she was in.

Gatrom rose and began to limp away. Determined to find the rest of his crew.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 4, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra had slept on the deck for the last couple days. Being somewhat of a drifter, she was used to sleeping outside. She had woken up early that morning however, as she too was excited about exploring the island. A large deep jungle. It sounded like her kind of place. 

Nirra approached Clemens from behind, now in her usual amazon clothing. All of her weapons were strapped to her back. 

"So Clemens..." Nirra turned to look down at Clemens with a smile. "You really think this place has evidence of the Void Century on it?"

"I sure do." Clemens said with a grin.

"I don't know a lot about the Void Century, but I read a bit on it in a book by that famous philosopher, Daniel Dapper. He theorized that something that completely altered the formation of society, as well as it's political system." Nirra looked down at the ocean. "I guess we might get a hint soon."

*Commodore Bannon's Fleet vs The Orange Alliance*

*"WHAT? WELL...SHUT UP! EVEN SO, WE WILL WIPE YOU AWAY FROM THIS WORLD. LONG LIVE THE REVOLUTION!"* A compartment opened up on top of the submarine, and a large flag rose from the compartment. It depicted a pale face, with orange ribbons behind it. *"THIS WILL BE THE LAST THING YOU SEE."* Two cannons suddenly raised from the sides of the flag's base. *"Farew-"*

Without warning, Bannon had kicked both of the cannons, knocking them into the ocean. *"WHAT THE...?"* Bannon ran down the side of the submarine, and quickly kicked a large hole into it's side. *"NO!"*

Inside the submarine, Griso spun around in his chair, dropping his microphone. "Back up cannons, now!" A set of ten other cannons popped out of a set of compartments, firing several rounds at Bannon. Bannon simply hopped up into the air, dodging all of the cannonballs, which hit another section of the vessel, creating even more holes in it.

Back on Bannon's ship, Lishura and the rest of the marines watched quietly. _"He really doesn't need any assistance, Lishura?"_

"Nope. Apparently these "revolutionaries" aren't all that much of a threat." Lishura crossed her arms, looking up at Bannon effortlessly taking out the large vessel. 

"This can't be...the Buster's outer shell shouldn't be this weak!" Griso stated clutching his chair tightly. The rest of the Orange Alliance ran around in a disorderly panic as water began to slowly pour into the room.

"Ship's goin' down, sir! We're gonna die, sir!" Lubs cried out as he stumbled over Bubu. 

"Gyaaaaaaaaaah! I mean, quick, let's get out of here!" Griso shouted to the freaked out crewmembers. The submarine quickly began to sink into the water. Bannon hopped off the vessel and quickly landed on the deck of his ship.

"That was fun," Bannon said as he brushed off his uniform. "Let's get back to headquarters."

"Sir, don't you think we should have captured them?" Lishura asked as the last of the submarine vanished under the water. "Nah. They're no threat. Besides, I'm tired. I need a nap."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _*A day later/With the Atlas Pirates...*_
> It was mid morning as the _Gaia_ sailed within sight of Razorleaf Island. Clemens was already on deck, barely able to contain her excitement and filled with a nervous energy as she gazed at the jungle canopy that towered in the far distance. She was dressed in her "Exploration outfit," khaki shorts, black tank top, a beaten up baseball cap with the words _Water 7 Sea Dogs_ emblazoned on the front, sunglasses, and of course a backpack filled with excavation tools.
> 
> Clemens looked up at Van who stood high up in the crows nest, focusing through the scope of his trademark rifle. "How's it look?" she asked the young sniper. "I don't see anything. Not a single sign of a ship!" he responded.
> ...



Drake steps to the front of the ship, sporting his usual black pants and his black jacket with the red inside resting on his shoulders. He takes a deep breath, "Aaaah, it sure is great being back in the jungle, isn't it Kong?"

The monkey leaps on his shoulder and mimics his breath as he soaks in the atmosphere, "Well lets have at it people!" he leaps off the ship and lands on the soft soil of the jungle. The others follow suit and they begin to venture into the jungle, though Clemens quickly jumps to the front.

"This jungles a bit dense," she says knocking some branches out of her way. Kong's eyes light up with hearts before transforming into a machete and landing in her hands.  She rolls her eyes, "Even you won't be able to ruin this for me," she says before slashing away at the greenery.

After a bit of traveling through the forest Van peers ahead and spots something in the distance, "There's a clearing up ahead...Looks like a large structure as well, it's hard to make out through all of this brush."

Clemens face lights up and she picks up her slashing pace until they reach the clearing, "Hm, what's that?" 

"Looks like some kind of temple, and the poneglyph is probably within it," she says, barely able to hold back her excitement, "Well then in we go!" he says, pointing forward and heading down towards the temple entrance.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 5, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra hopped off the deck of the ship, landing onto the beach with a loud thud. "Ahhhh, back in my natural element." She followed closely after the others in the dense jungle. The island reminded her a lot of her home island of Ayshah. The trees weren't as tall as Ayshah's though, and the jungle in general was a bit more dense.

As the crew came onto a very ancient temple, Nirra ran over to Clemens, stepping in front of her. "Hold on one second. We should be more careful here. I specialize in tracking, and I have since I was an infant. Let me lead the way from her."

"What? Uh, yeah...alright, I guess so," Clemens said with a hint of reluctance. Nirra walked a little ahead of the rest of the crew, nearing the temple. She crouched down, taking up a small amount of dirt from the ground and sniffed it. Eyeing the ground around her, she grabbed her spear and turned to the others. "There's something odd about the smell of this land. It's different than the rest of the ground we walked through to get here. There are also some slight disturbances in the sand here. I doubt it's really anything, but it's probably a good idea to proceed with caution."


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 5, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island...*

"Boss, are you sure about this?"

"Sure, why not? Isn't this an extremely rare chance for you?" 'Boss' said, slightly puzzled. The first speaker was a rather thin youth who looked like he ought to spend more time in the sun and less time shut in reading books. The second speaker, clearly the former's superior judging from how he deferred to him, could only be described as white. He has white hair and was wearing a billowing white cloak that seemed to catch every slight whisper of wind, whipping about magnificently.

"Well, Boss, you don't need to risk yourself just for my sake...Besides, there's a very high chance that this is just a false alarm. If the World Government truly found a poneglyph, it's more likely that they would have destroyed it quietly, or, barring that, set a strong guard over it. They would never publicize it like this."

"It could be a trap meant to round up the remaining scholars. Of course, it is rather stupid of me to say this since it means that we're walking straight into a trap, but I have confidence that we can escape from any trap they have. I may not be the strongest man - or even one of the strongest men - in the world but I'm certain I'm near the top in terms of running away," the white man declared. "In any case, if you do find the poneglyph and discover its contents, it'll be a great help to us as well, so it's a risk worth taking."

The scholar smiled. In spite of his superior's modesty, he knew that when he went all-out he was surely one of the greatest fighters in the world - and that their organization was built on his strength. Whilst he was considering this, a giant snake appeared mere meters away, hissing. He instinctively made to draw his weapon, but the white-haired man laid his hand on the scholar's arm, stopping him.

The white man then proceeded to stare at the snake. To the ordinary bystander, nothing seemed to have happened, but the snake suddenly turned around and quickly went back into hiding amongst the thick foilage. 

"No need to kill," he said, smiling. "Now, can you do the exploring yourself? There's something I want to check..."

-----
*Randall Williams...*

"Argh!!"

Steel met stone as a sword clashed against a stone axe. Randall backed off, facing the angry native. 

"I mean no harm," he said, also making sure to sound as calm as gentle as possible. He had once been taught that the tone mattered just as much, if not more so, than the actual content of what he said. However, this trick didn't seem have much of an effect - the savage native leaped at him with his weapon once more. Randall drew his axe in the other hand and deftly blocked the blow, but declined to follow up with the sword in the other hand, not wishing to hurt the native and anger the entire tribe.

"I don't even want to fight..." Randall thought listlessly. He had been wandering around on his solitary boat when he met a Seaking. Although he managed to fight it off, it had damaged his boat severely and he had barely managed to make it to the nearest island, having to swim the final part of the journey. Unfortunately, the nearest island - this island - was populated by natives that seemed intent to kill any outsiders.

"I guess I have no choice," he mused, eyeing the native who still appeared intent on fighting him. He would do this in an instant so as not to waste any energy. The native, unaware of what the weaponmaster was planning, once more charged for another attack. For a second, Randall's form warped and shifted, and all his six weapons were drawn. The native was struck six times consecutively, and collapsed on the ground. The next second, he was once more a normal human, with all his weapons sheathed.

"Looks like using the non-lethal sides of the weapons was good enough."

----
*Back with the 'mysterious' duo...*

"Oh, you're back, Boss," the pale youth said as his superior materialized in front of him.

"Did you find it?"

"No. I saw some marines, but they didn't seem to be setting up a permanent base around the temple, so I think that it's a false alarm. It must be a trap as you suspected. I didn't think it worth it to check and alert the government to our movements."

"I see. I'll take you back first, then. I have some business here."

The youth nodded. "Do you want me to pass any messages onto the lady, then?" 

"Nah, I can tell Larissa myself when I come back. It's nothing important anyway. My curiosity got the better of me, that's all." he said.

_ "I wonder why there's so much chaotic potential in this area? Well, no matter what happens it's probably for the best if I didn't do anything. I have to take responsibility now, after all. He's quite right in saying that we should stay below the radar. I'm quite looking forward to seeing what will happen, however!"_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island/Taskforce Absolute Justice vs. the Atlas Pirates*
A hundred Marine rifleman with itchy trigger fingers remained hidden within the dense foliage around the temple. Each one trained their sights on a member of the Atlas Pirates, anxiously awaiting for the signal. Of course they were just the prelude to the bigger show. 

Clemens gazed with awe at the ancient temple before them, feeling as if she had just stepped through a portal into the past. It was a sensation that never got old for her. This temple was likely just a small part of a large city that once existed here, and the city itself most likely the colony of a once mighty civilization that spanned the four corners of the globe. 

"And then they all mysteriously disappeared..." she said quietly to herself. 

Drake scratched his head with a puzzled look as they slowly approached. "So what does this ponejif look like Red?" 

"Pone*glyph*," Clemens corrected him with a chuckle, as she eyed the massive front steps of the temple that lead to an entrance up at the top. "I could spend a lifetime just studying the temple itself, but what I really came for is the poneglyph. It's a giant stone block with writing engraved into it. What's written on that stone could be something very important."  Clemens remembered what the Professor had theorized. The poneglyphs were messages left behind by these mysterious ancients, and in some cases maps that lead to artifacts of untold power. 

As Drake took another step forward there was a faint but audible clicking sound. Everyone froze. Drake looked down and saw his ankle pressing up against an almost invisible tripwire. "Is that supposed to be there?"

*BABOOOOOM!*

Suddenly a radiating wave of deafening explosions ignited around them, forcing them closer to the temple. *"FIRE!!"* bellowed a voice from within the jungle. Multiple gunshots rang out and bullets whizzed by their heads. Drake instantly threw up a blue shield of aura energy in front of himself and his nakama that repelled the bullets. 

"They were waiting for us!" Henry exclaimed, as he instantly morphed into his musclebound alter ego. 

"We need to get to the top!" Clemens screamed, pointing up at the entrance into the temple. Trap or no trap she wasn't going to let anyone stop her from getting to that poneglyph. This was the chance of a lifetime. *"Soru!"* Clemens raced up the temple and leaped up to the top. She then broke to a sudden halt and gasped in shock. 

Zane Garrick sat on a stone block by the entrance, calmly smoking a cigar. He was flanked on both sides by his elite squad. *"You know what to do,"* Garrick growled at them. "Garrick!?" Clemens exclaimed, her green eyes wide with shock and disbelief, and her face turning a shade of ghostly white. Garrick cast her an evil smile, curling his upper lip in a sneer and revealing gleaming white teeth. *"I've missed you Ensign Clemens,*" Garrick told her. Before Clemens could react Garrick bounded towards her with shocking speed for one his size, and grabbed her by the neck. Clemens attempted to form a mirror but the seastone that lined Garrick's brass knuckles prevented her from using her devil fruit power.  

*"THIS IS WHAT I'VE MISSED!!"* He slammed Clemens into the stone floor. Clemens gasped as she felt his fingers curl around her throat like an iron vice grip. Clemens bashed her fists repeatedly into the sides of his face, but it was like punching a rock wall. She went for the daggers on her belt but he trapped her arms with his free hand. Slowly he began to clamp down, not wanting to rush the moment when her neck would snap like a twig. *"Just like old times eh Ensign? Oh wait that's right, you're not a Marine anymore. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!" *

_With Amelia..._
Amelia looked at the red headed woman with pity as Garrick charged her. As much as she wanted to say something, there was nothing she could do about it. Amelia shot away from her perch on the temple and formed a dense gray cloud under her feet. *"Nimbus!"* 

Almost immediately she spotted the one known as Van, guns blazing at the Marine grunts in the jungle. The young sniper was her assigned target. Amelia dove towards him, riding her nimbus cloud like a surfboard. *"Cumulus Clutch!"* She blasted a stream of clouds out of her palms right over his head. It was nothing too severe, just enough to bind him. Unlike Garrick she'd be taking her opponent in alive.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 5, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island/Taskforce Absolute Justice vs. the Atlas Pirates*

*"Red Cannon!"* a massive red blast of energy smacks into Garrick, knocking him into the stairs but he still keeps his death grip on Clemens' neck. Drake flies forward without hesitation, his yellow aura propelling him at great speeds. 

He crashes into Garrick's chest, the force loosening his grip, "I don't know who the hell you are and I don't care! You'll release my nakama *immediately*!" he shouts, fists charged with his fiery black aura, and his eyes filled with a look that would scare a sea king. 

He fires a blast onto the arm that holds Clemens and the fire slowly begins to engulf his arm, forcing him to release Clemens. As Garrick puts out the flames on his gargantuan arms. 

Drake scoops up Clemens and then flies to the bottom of the temple, bullets hailing through the air as he does so. He lands and puts up a circular blue shield, "Van! Henry! Take care of the shooters! Everyone else focus on the men at the temple!"

Van draws his sniper and begins to unleash shot after shot, each being one accurate enough to take out its target with ease, until he notices a young girl on the squad charging at him and is forced to give her his full attention.

Henry on the other hand, who has now taken over the body in his slender form, leaps up into the air, his hands filled with his circular bombs, "Ok you giant fool...I need your muscle," Edward then takes over and grips the bombs with an angry look on his face, "Oh don't worry...I've got plenty of strength to go around right now..."

He begins chucking the bombs like baseballs in all directions, each one landing in a different sector of the woods with the riflemen firing away, "Pussies! Get yer asses out here and fight like men!" as each bomb hits the ground it bursts with either blue or green gas. As the green gas makes contact with their skin they drop their weapons and clutch at their bodies as it burns right off themselves. The blue gas targets are more fortunate as it only knocks them unconscious. 

Back down with Drake and Clemens he coats her neck with his blue aura, "It's not much but it has some healing properties...I'll go handle that damn gorilla, and you can explain to me exactly who the hell he is after I knock his ass out," he says without an inkling of doubt in his voice that he will lose.

"No one tries that shit with my nakama..." but before he gets the chance to charge Garrick leaps down, crashing his mighty fists into the shield that surrounded them, shattering it like glass. 

Drake bursts forward and delivers a powerful punch to his chest but Garrick is unphased, he simply grabs him by the arm and after one mighty swing sends the pirate Captain flying into the air. 

It takes him a moment to gain his balance in mid air but he manages to hover with his yellow aura, "Kong!" the monkey leaps up and onto Drake's shoulder, "I know you feel just as I do..." Kong's eyes are filled with rage, in disbelief that someone would hurt his beloved, "Which is why we're going to take this bastard down!"

Kong transforms into a rocket launcher like form and Drake grips the handles tightly as he pours his energy into it, *"Red Rocket!* *Black Rocket! Green Rocket!"*  he fires a red blast, then a black blast, then a green blast, and the cycle continues as he unleashes on the marine commander with no mercy.

_With Gabriel..._

Clemens, still clearly shaken up, watches as the battle ensues, but does not get long to observe as she catches someone from the corner of her eye dive at with. She draws her two blades and they clash with another pair.

"Today just isn't your day scum..." Gabriel says as he presses forward in the clash, "I am in no mood for games...I'll make Garrick's little display look like a welcome back party!" he says before breaking her guard and going for a slash at her torso.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 5, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice vs. the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra immediately crouched down and began running on all fours like a wild animal when the bullets came from all directions. "Dammit!" leaping behind a group of trees, she quickly grabbed a set of trees and pulled them with little effort from the ground. within a matter of seconds, tons of arrows were launched from between the trees, hitting several marine grunts. 

Nirra glanced to her side, seeing Drake take care of Clemens. Clemens was no wimp. She could probably take care of herself for now. 

Nirra then quickly grabbed both of the trees, and with her tremendous strength, plucked the trees from the ground. Lifting them over her head, she quickly tossed one towards a group of marines, slamming them into the ground. With the other, she ran towards another group and swung it like a baseball bat.

"I hate weak men!" The hit sent the entire group flying far into the air and into the jungle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 5, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Razorleaf Island/Taskforce Absolute Justice vs. the Atlas Pirates*
> 
> *"Red Cannon!"* a massive red blast of energy smacks into Garrick, knocking him into the stairs but he still keeps his death grip on Clemens' neck. Drake flies forward without hesitation, his yellow aura propelling him at great speeds.
> 
> ...



Over and over again multi colored energy blasts slammed into Garrick, forcing him backwards and tearing his marine coat and suit to tatters. Suddenly Garrick dug his massive boot heels into the jungle soil and crouched like a football lineman. *"ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT!!" * As a black bolt of energy flew towards him, Garrick opened his arms wide open. *"Thunder Clap!"* He crushed the energy bolt between his brass knuckled hands, generating enough energetic force to create a mini shockwave that dissipated the black energy into spirals of black flame. 

Garrick ripped away his tattered coat and suit jacket, and cracked his neck back and forth. Blood trickled down his forehead from the massive energy barrage, but it was as if Garrick couldn't feel any of it. *"I've had massages that gave me worse bruises...GYAHAHA!"* He stared Drake up and down with a look of contempt. *"So you're the little shitstain that's got Vice Admiral Pride all hot and bothered huh? It figures that wannabe would be interested in trash."* 

"Pride?" Drake asked questioningly. 

"The guy I'm going to send you to in a body bag," Garrick responded. Drake let loose another barrage from his cannon. Garrick rushed him like a bull, punching at the aura blasts in a flurry. *"MEGATON SHOCKWAVE!!" * Garrick raised both his fists and slammed them into the ground with tremendous force, upending the earth in between he and Drake and sending a shockwave at him. Drake blasted a stream of yellow aura through the soles of his feet which propelled him into the air. *"On no you don't!"* Garrick bent his knees and thrust himself at Drake, grabbing him up in a bear hug. *"MEGATON DRIVER!"* 

Garrick kicked off the air like a corkscrew with Drake still in his grasp, and plunged them both head first to the ground like a guided missile. *"Let's tenderize you a bit before putting you through the meatgrinder...GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> _With Gabriel..._
> 
> Clemens, still clearly shaken up, watches as the battle ensues, but does not get long to observe as she catches someone from the corner of her eye dive at with. She draws her two blades and they clash with another pair.
> 
> "Today just isn't your day scum..." Gabriel says as he presses forward in the clash, "I am in no mood for games...I'll make Garrick's little display look like a welcome back party!" he says before breaking her guard and going for a slash at her torso.


As Drake boldly, and foolishly, charged head on at Garrick, she tried to reach out to him, and tell him that they needed to flee. Garrick was nothing like the run of the mill South Blue Marines that Drake was used to fighting. He was of a different breed, a monster and totally rotten to the core. All of her eagerness and firebrand intensity to find the poneglyph had suddenly evaporated and was replaced by horrific memories the moment she saw that man's face, smiling at her like the devil himself. She was interrupted however by the sudden appearance of another Marine. A white haired young officer with the rank of Lt. Junior Grade. 

As they crossed blades Clemens couldn't help but think that she would already be a Lieutenant by now if she had stayed with the Marines. She was still shaken up by her encounter with Garrick however and he easily parried her defense. He slashed at her torso with a lunging thrust. Clemens couldn't dodge it in her state but thankfully she didn't need to. *"Mirror Wall!"* Suddenly the Marine's dagger stabbed through a mirror that appeared in front of her. 

Clemens locked her glowing eyes with the Marine and spoke in a weakened voice. "I used to be in your position kid trust me. You're taking orders from the wrong guy. Garrick is insane and he'll drag down anyone into his madness who's foolish enough to follow him." She didn't know if her words would even get to him, doubted it really, but she had to try. "Now get out of my way!" Clemens formed another mirror beside the marine and his own dagger came thrusting out of the glowing surface.

*With Hawthorne...*
Hawthorne could feel the fighting going on outside the temple, even this deep underground. The very walls trembled from the thunderous explosions, causing him to look up with slight concern at the ancient roof, and the hole through which he had accidentally fallen. However he wasn't concerned with the battle at the moment (well he was concerned about Beverly). While everyone in the squad had been busy with their battle plans, Hawthorne had spent the time exploring every nook and cranny of the temple, which until now had never been unexplored thanks to the presence of the hostile tribe on this island. Now here he was, perhaps three hundred feet underground in a chamber which pheraps no living soul had set foot in for perhaps a thousand years. 

"Impossible...what are the odds?" he muttered in disbelief before quickly calculating them in his head. The odds were indeed beyond astronomical. Their ploy had been to draw in the Atlas Pirates with a ruse, the alleged discovery of a poneglyph. However what no one considered was that there might actually be a poneglyph in this very ancient place, where even the World Government had never set foot. Before Hawthorne towered a giant black stone monolith. Intricate symbols were carved alla round the stone from top to bottom. Without a word Hawthorne began to record the symbols through his artificial right eye.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 6, 2011)

*At Marine base G12 with Syrei*

Syrei looked around at several pieces of paper on the ground he wasn't able to figure out the technique at all. He threw up a new piece of paper and with a roar he slammed his gauntleted fist on the base of his sword setting it ablaze. He swung the sword and it slammed into the piece of paper. The paper lit on fire and burnt to ashes in seconds but more importantly it wasn't cut. He got a little excited and turned to Bogart but the man had a serious look on his face.

"I just got a call asking if I was done with you" Bogart said
"From the looks of that last attack I may be, I think you and your friends should get out of here" 

Bogart had realized that these pirates weren't of the murder plunder variety, just some rebels trying to have fun on the open seas. Syrei in particular reminded him of himself. He would much rather try to change the man than kill him. He was allowed a second chance and he hoped he'd given that to Syrei.

"They will storm in here any second, I think you should meet them outside" Bogart said

Syrei nodded, he watched Bogart dead in the eyes and smiled, 

"Thanks old man, for everything" he said

He ran toward the wall and swung his mammoth sword

"Gotta make it look official old man" Syrei said
"*BLOOD SLASH!!!!!*" he shouted

A slash of what seemed like red energy slammed into the wall of the dojo cutting away a large portion of the wall. Syrei jumped though and was confronted by a large squad of marines. The raised guns but Syrei moved faster even though his body was weary from hours of swinging his sword around. He flicked the blade of the sword and the crimson flame crept up the sword quickly as he jumped into the air.

"*BLOOD FIRE!!!!!*" 

A bar of blood flame shot out toward the group of men and exploded as it crashed into the ground sending flames everywhere. He landed amongst them and slashed out at the only one left standing. He did as he was taught and the man came away only with a deep cauterized wound and sizzling flesh. He didn't kill the man but the fight was over, he smiled at himself. He spun his sword around with a flourish and secured it to his back in a swift motion and ran off toward the docks. He remembered Rose looking at one of the pirate ships on their way in with some drool hanging out her mouth. If she was anywhere that's where she was.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 6, 2011)

*Aboard The Mystic Pirates Ship*

Robin was moving toward the door when she saw it opening. She prepared her self to fight, from the feel of her body she would be fine as long as she didn't transform. She didn't use her power right off in a fight anyway so she would be fine until she was pushed. The door opened fully and Robin saw a portly man before she could step into her attack a blade flew from somewhere and planted itself in the man's hand. He cried out and dropped to the floor rolling around nursing his hand. Robin didn't really know what was going on but she knew a fight when she saw it. She heard something about stealing of ships and giving back but that was enough for her.

"I don't know what's going on here but who is Feroy?" Robin said loudly

She had read the letter but unfortunately there were no pictures so she had to figure out which side she was on. Who were the "stealers" and the "stealees" so to speak. The man that stood next to the guy that threw the knife raised his hand but before he could speak Robin spoke

"Good so I know what side I'm on, we'll figure the rest out later" 
"Shut tha wee twat up Smithee and stop crying, it ain't tha serious man!!!" one of the other men said

Smithee got to his feet and pulled the knife free and aimed his gun at Robin, she could see in his eyes that he really just wanted to off her and go after Tengu. Before he could pull the trigger she was moving

*BANG*

She glided past the bullet, she felt faster than she was or the bullet seemed slower than it should have been. She stepped into her attack 

"Thunder Fist!!!" she exclaimed

Her full punch catching Smithee on the chin but something odd happened her fist glowed just slightly with electricity just as she hit him. It was way less that she was accustomed to while in her hybrid form. She looked down at the rippling waves of blue sparks in the palm of her hand. She didn't mean to do that, she didn't even know she could do something like that. Smithee wasn't knocked over though he just staggered back a few paces.

"Gyaaah!!!!She did something to me!!!!" he cried out
"When I try to move my gun hand my foot moves!!!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 6, 2011)

*Razor Leaf Island with Andrei and Nirra*

Andrei stood behind Garrick and looked on as he near killed the deserter, he could understand his anger. He had trained this woman and she betrayed her trust. That wasn't his affair though, he had a different target. He had burnt the details into his head. She wouldn't be hard to find, he moved down the stairs of the temping scanning the surroundings it didn't take him long to find what he was looking for. A gigantic woman was clearing out swaths of marines left and right. She wasn't a giant but she was certainly bigger than any of the marines that tried their best to contain her. Andrei ran towards her picking up speed she was busy knocking away marines with a pair of trees she'd uprooted. As Andrei got closer he noticed a number of weapons about her body. If she was proficient in all of them then they had something in common. He jumped into the air and held up his palms facing her

"Bone Spears" 

A pair of long bone spears shot out of his hand and flew toward her and held up one of the trees to block the attack the two lengths of bone embedded deep in the trunk of the tree with loud thunks. He landed and their eyes caught each other, she didn't show a single sign of being unnerved by his strange white pupils.

"Drop back, I'll handle this" Andrei said aloud to the marines around him

The men dropped back and formed a parameter around them leaving them a lot of space to fight. She swung one of the humongous trees at Andrei he made the bones in his fists bigger and heavier with several bones protruding in odd places and slammed his hand into the trunk of the tree shattering most of it's length. The woman then threw the remainder of the tree at him, he raised his hand

"Bone Drill Bullets"

He shot a spinning shard of bone from each of the finger tips on his left hand at the branch. They cut strait through like a hot knife through butter and continued on their way toward the enormous woman as Andrei simple ducked under the piece of trunk that was hurled at him.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 6, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra watched as the man sliced the trees she'd thrown his way in half. She smiled, dropping the last bit of the trunk she was holding and leaning downwards, barely dodging the bone bullets. Quickly rising back up, she looked down at the man. "Those are some interesting powers you've got." She reached over her shoulder and grabbed her giant spear. Running at him as the ground rumbled beneath her feet, she quickly began lunging the spear's point at him in quick succession. However, the man swirved and bent in all directions, dodging the strikes with ease.

"You're slow..." the man said coldly as he leaped into the air, firing another set of bone spears from his hands. Nirra quickly swung the spear in front of her, knocking the bones away. "...and you're not the only one with a spear or two." To the man's surprise however, Nirra leaped into the air herself quickly coming closer to him. Drawing her bow, she began rapidly firing her paralyzing arrows at the man.

*With the Mystic Pirates...*

Smithee tried to move his gun forward again, but only moved his foot on the opposite leg. "Gah! Captain! what the hell did she do?!"

"Don' ask me, ya idiot!" Gilroy barked at the frightened Smithee. "Mandy, help 'em out!" The tall woman with long messy hair ran over to Smithee, grabbing the gun from his hand, and pointed it at Robin. "Not sure what you did to my friend, kid, but I'm gonna fuck you up for it." She fired off a round at Robin, who quickly dodged before Mandy had pulled the trigger. This time, she simply thrust her hand upwards, knocking the gun out of Mandy's hand.

"Just stop already. You guys aren't anywhere near strong enough to hold your own against me," Robin told Mandy as she grabbed her by her shirt. 

"Ya. They might not be..." A fould smelling gas suddenly surrounded the three of them. "But I'll betcha' a buck I am..."

"Wha...wait, captain, we're still in here!" Mandy cried. All of a sudden, a spark could barely be seen from outside the cloud of gas. The entire cloud lit up and exploded, causing a portion of the ship to catch fire.

Robin had narrowly managed to leap out of the way of the blast in time. She looked up, and saw Gilroy. He was holding a small matchbox. "You...you son of a bitch. Are you insane?!"

"Nope. I'm just pissed off. And when ol' Gilroy's pissed off, people die. Even me own crew." He smiled as the putrid green gas seeped out of his mouth. "That crap came out of you?"

"Yup, I got the Gas Gas fruit. I can spit this stuff out all the time. And in case ya didn't notice, it's flammable."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 6, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *With the Mystic Pirates...*
> 
> "Ya. They might not be..." A fould smelling gas suddenly surrounded the three of them. "But I'll betcha' a buck I am..."
> 
> ...




"Gas Gas fruit?" Shinpachi said peering over onto the deck which was now on fire, "that sounds like you ate too many beans..." he said with a raised eyebrow and an air of curiousity. He had caught a whiff of the gas before it exploded. Indeed it was a strong and distinguishable scent, one that he had encountered before in the days holed up in his makeshift lab. He could theoretically come up with something to neutralise that gas, not that it mattered as he had none of his tools with him and..

"Aye fuck ye bastard I found you!" a familiar voice slurred behind him, "Think you got away didn't ye, ye wee glasses wearin rabbit man....thing."

It was Kagami. There was no mistaking her white hair and red coat. She stumbled and clumsily danced her way towards the pair of Mion and Shinpachi. 

"Have you been drinking?" it was a completely redundant question given the alcohol on her breath and the half asleep look in her eyes

"Nope!" she giggled "I'm sober. Sober as a judge. A Sober judge who hasn't been drinking."

"Great, well I'll be sure not to make your hangover worse." he said fending off the woman who was now trying to lean against him. "Do you have the medical supplies I asked for?"

"Its always Kagami do this! Kagami do that! I ain't gonna listen to you...hey why is the ship on fire? Its on water! turn it upside down!"

"As if anyone could do that. Listen just give me the supplies! Mion needs them."

"Ok ok here!" She pointed to the ground infront of Shinpachi and a keg of beer appeared.

"Try again..."

"OK...this time..." she did it again and another keg of beer appeared. Shinpachi looked at her. "Don't judge me you bastard! You left me in town on my own!"

She tried again and again with Shinpachi waiting patiently as a pool table, a pink cuddly toy, a coat, a rock and a bathtub appeared. Kagami sat down in the bathtub and curled up.

"OK I'm tired, time to shleep" she said, then realising she didn't have a pillow teleported the medical supplies finally, along with the surprise inclusion of a chemistry set.

"I don't know whether to smack her or kiss her..." he said replacing the med supplies with the teddy, which she hugged as she replied with

"Mmm do both..." and then fell unconscious. Shinpachis face turned red as he looked at the helpless pair of women. 

"Jesus...!" he said shaking his head and opening the medical bag to treat Mion, whilst his mind churned out a solution for a few of the 'problems' on the ship


----------



## Gaja (Jan 6, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Jason "The Inferno" Rock*
> 
> The ship was transforming. It was finally time. Time for him, Jason "The Inferno" Rock to take on his first opponent on the open seas. His first fight as a pirate. Jason smiled. Hell yeah. This was what he had waited for. Destroying opponents on the open sea. He'd show them bitches. He'd show them the power of his metal. Jason slowly opened his guitar case and took out his Warbeast. "Today we play, baby" Jason's room slowly came out on top of the ship. Jason grabbed the guitar from the case and turned to see their opponents. The other ship was a great red and black one as well. Their flag sported a Devil-horned Jolly Roger. "Hell yeah, demon vs. devil. This is what I was talking about"
> 
> "LISTEN UP MAGGOTS. THIS IS THE FIRST AND LAST TIME YOU'LL SEE ME. BECAUSE TODAY IS THE DAY YOU DIE BY THE SUPREMACY OF MY MUSIC" Jason jumped onto the great battledeck, wielding his guitar with one hand and his huge axe casually slung over his shoulder in his other hand. Jason looked around for his first victim. But everyone was already in a fight. His captain was fighting some flaming-trident dude, the cook was fighting some fish-dude and... Where the hell was everyone anyway? Jason cursed loudly and started pacing the deck towards the other ship. There had to be an opponent somewhere...



*Semmy, The angry panda*

Damn these puny humans and their blood lust. Damn them all for disturbing his nap. Semmy was an animal, so understanding these primitive creatures was beyond him, but surely enough he wasn't going to miss this one. "*My winter nap... ruined...*" Opening the deck door he spotted a bunch of fights going on as a loud mouth entered the stage, shouting about something. 

To Semmy it didn't matter what he was shouting about, the main point was that he was loud, and the panda was grumpy in the morning. So the result of that equation was, shut that guy up. So he made a quick dash towards the main mast, and then proceeded to jump at the big shaved tree and bounced off of it and attempted to land straight on top of his opponent with his belly first. And yes Semmy cared little about the condition of the ship, and was pretty destructive in fights.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 6, 2011)

*Mystic Pirates.....*
"Oh shit!" Feroy exclaimed as half the ship suddenly went *BOOM!* and caught on fire. The cause of the explosion was currently unknown to the pirate captain, but he knew it had to be the doings of the pirates that invaded his ship (Well, not his ship). The pirates that stood before Feroy and Tengu were blown away by the large explosion, clearing the way for the two Mystic Pirates to go check up on Robin.

A putrid stench caught Feroy's nose as he charged for the cabin which ordered him to stop. Feroy turned towards Shinpachi who was peering under the deck, "Is that you with that chemical shit again?!" Feroy asked as he held his nose.

"Hell no!" Shinpachi rebutted as he began his operation on Mion. "Some guy is back there in the cabin, I'm sure he's the source!"

"He's right, that gas is coming from a man back there." Tengu said mounting his buster sword on his shoulder. "And that girl, she's still alive! I can sense her!" The swordsman said as he charged towards the cabin.

"STOP!" Feroy said as he caught his first-mate once again. "Do you wanna get blown to pieces too?!" 

"Standing here won't do anything either!" Tengu said charging into the giant smokescreen withh his sword at the ready. "Damn," The Mystic Pirate Captain sighed as he charged behind his first-mate. Whoever it was back there, he was dangerous. The combined effort from each of them may be needed to bring down a man that could blow up half a ship.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 6, 2011)

*Battle of the Divas: The Conclusion!*
"You stinking," _kick_ "Fire-breathing," _punch_ "queer piece of," _slap_ "two-dollar," _kick_ "worthless trash!" _kick to the face_ "whore!" _punch to the face!_ The divas wrestled around on the deck of the large marine vessel, both of them striking the other with deadly force, but to no avail. Neither of the ladies (If Matilda is a lady) is willing to admit defeat to the other. They've both taken brutal damage, but their sheer will to overcome the other is what's keeping them up.

Ursla cartwheeled into one corner of the ship as Matilda backflipped into the opposite corner. The masseuse wiped the blood coming from her nose and the newkama wiped the blood dripping from her mouth. Both ladies checked their appearance; ironing any crease from their clothes, dusting any dirt off of them and, most importantly, fixing their hair. Matilda even went as far to re-apply her lipstick.

"Your attacks still aren't hurting me, bitch." The newkama adjusted her spiked slippers so that they were tight on her feet.

"Don't worry, hun, I'm going to hit you so hard even you'll want this sexy body of mines." Ursla said with a wide grin as she stretched her legs. Matilda was still unaware of Ursla's devil fruit, which gave Ursla the upperhand in this battle. The newkama is unaware of exactly how much damage she's taking.

"I'm tired of your mouth!" Matilda bellowed into the air. The newkama charged straight towards Ursla with blinding speeds, faster than she has ever moved. *"Ganmen Spectrum!"* After-images of Matilda began to appear all over the deck. If Ursla had to take a guess, she'd say it was about 60 of them. 

Ursla started attacking numerous images, but to no avail. "WRONG!* Newkama Kenpo Beauty Technique #12: Dream Strike!"* Matilda exclaimed as she struck Ursla in the face with her palm. It caused a large explosion that tossed Ursla across the deck.

"At least you can say you died at the hands of someone beautiful!" Matilda called out as she propelled herself into the air. *"Rolling Aesthetic!"* Matilda extended one of her spiked slippers and prepared to ram into Ursla with terrible force. 

Ursla got on her hands and spun herself Sanji-style. She kicked Matilda's ankle, effectively knocking her attack away. Matilda landed on the deck and began charging at Ursla once again. *"Ganmen Spectrum!* Fine then, I'll finish you with one last attack! Shalalalalalalalalalalaaaaaaaa!"

_"Hmm, I can't counter this technique with any of my regular attacks because I only end up hitting air. I know something that'll work..."_ Ursla took out a dual pair of hand fans. They were pink and had light blue flowers running across them in a pattern. Ursla waved the fans in an elegant manner as light blue sparkling mist emitted from them. *"B?n??o de prazer!"* 

Soon enough, the entire deck was filled with the mist and all of the after images vanished. There stood Matilda in the center of the deck. Her/His eyes looked very relaxed, the trademark red mark appeared on his/her cheeks and she was down on her knees. "T-this feels.......heavenly!!!!!! I've never felt so relaxed in my life!" 

Meanwhile, Ursla ascended to the crows nest of the Marine vessel. The masseuse dived from the highest point of the ship and sammersaulted as she did so. At the last minute, she extended her leg, *"Greve sensacional!"* *POW!* Matilda was knocked through the deck into the lower regions of the ship. Ursla spat into the large hole and threw her hair. The masseuse strutted away as if she was the queen of the world as all the spectating Marines stared in awe.

"Now who's ugly, bitch."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 7, 2011)

*With the Mystic Pirates...*

Gilroy loomed over Robin. He smiled madly as gasoline dripped from his mouth, and sweated down his face. "Yer a pretty little thing. Not pretty enough to live though." He pulled out another match, when he was suddenly hit on the side of the head with a powerful kick from Tengu, sending him flying into a nearby wall.

"You alright?" Tengu huffed as he looked down at Robin. "Uhh, yeah..."

Tengu turned to the pirate captain pulling himself up from the wreckage. "This here's my ship. I stole it fair n' square meself." 

He started walking over to Tangu, now covered in blackish green gasoline. "Thieves that steal from thieves. Yer awful." He suddenly vomited gasoline from his mouth, spraying it all around Tengu and Robin. "Now ya die!" He quickly pulled out a lighter, igniting it. His body, along with the huge puddle of gasoline ignited as he cackled and tossed the lighter at the mess surrounding the Mystic pirates. 

Despite currently being on fire, he didn't seem to mind. His powers apparently protected him from the flames.

*With Commodore Bannon...*

Bannon's fleet were about to enter the Grand Line. Soon they would be back at Marineford. Bannon sat in a large lawn chair set up on the deck. Lishura approached him as he laid back. "Sir, we've recieved word of the recent actions of Taskforce Absolute Justice. They are currently engaged in battle with Atlas D. Drake and his crew."

"Hm. Well, I wish them luck, I suppose. And I'm not talking about the taskforce," he said with a smile. "I've known Garrick long enough to learn that he isn't the type to take prisoners."

*With the Orange Alliance...*

The crew of the Buster was doing some heavy patchwork on the openings caused by Bannon. Griso looked angrily down at the large pool of water from his chair. The water came up to the rest of the crew's waists. "Damn marine scum. Humiliating the alliance like this." He turned to Lubs, who was trying to get the controls working again. "Lubs. Let the rest of the crew know. Once the ship is up and running..." He stood up on his chair. "...that we're heading to the Grand Line." He then immediately stumbled off his chair and into the water.


----------



## Pyro (Jan 7, 2011)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom wandered around the marine complex. It was a good thing that he hadn't run into any other soldiers, cause he wasn't sure that he could even force himself to get into a fighting stance right now he was so tired and beat up. He slowly limped around looking for the rest of the members of the crew, clutching his left are with his right.

He heard noises coming from one corner of the complex and made his way over to take a look. What he saw, was Ursula fighting what looked like a half-man half-woman. Currently, she was standing is some type of odd pose Gatrom had never seen before with a pair of fans in her hands. Then after announcing her attack, she soundly defeated her opponent.


"Who's ugly now bitch!"

The battle had ended. Gatrom entered the room and walked towards Ursula attempting to clap to compliment her on her victory.

"Very nice. See, you didn't even want to become a pirate, but look at you now. You fit in pretty well with us if I do say so myself." Gatrom said as he approached his fellow crew member. However as he got close, the smile he had put on his face to hide his pain finally gave out as did his legs. Gatrom collapsed onto the floot and struggled to stand once again.

Ursula ran towards him and lent him a hand until he was once again in an upright position.

"Heh, sorry about that. I guess that Lt. kicked my ass a little more than I thought. Haha don't be jealout though. If you want I'll let you kick my ass any day of the week." Gatrom joked.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 7, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

Was that a panda? Jason looked wide-eyed, mouth hanging open how a panda came to the deck and looked around with something that almost seemed a morning mood. At four in the afternoon. "Oi... You a real panda?" The panda either didn't hear him or didn't care enough to answer. Or, on second thought, the panda couldn't answer. The important part however was that it started charging in the direction of the main mast. Jason wondered what the hell the beast was doing when the panda jumped, smashed against the mast and rebounded. Right above Jason.

Jason hadn't quite seen that one coming. "Wah hell!" He dove to the side, painfully slapping his Warbeast against his leg. The panda smashed on the fighting deck and with a deafening crack went through the first layer. The hole was huge. The panda stopped at the second layer, where it lay half-dazed for just a few seconds before it started climbing out of the hole again. Jason still didn't know what the hell was happening, but that panda had sure as hell just tried to squash him. And no one tried to squash Jason "The Inferno" Rock. Not even a panda that by all measures shouldn't be knowing what the hell it did.

A smile appeared on Jason's face as the head of the panda slowly came on the level of the deck again. He dropped his axe to the deck, grabbed his Warbeast with two hands and slammed powerfully down, triggering his Devil Fruit at the same time. *"Shockwave Shockwave no mi: Downward Stroke!" *The power chord howled, and a fissure ripped out from the ground in front of Jason towards the panda that was climbing out of the hole. Jason laughed maniacally. No one fucks with the Inferno.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 7, 2011)

*Marine Base G12 with Syrei and the Phoenix Pirates
*
Syrei ran through the marine base a small group of marines amassing behind him slowly but surely. He looked up and saw Ursala and Gatrom. He quickly noticed Gatrom was limping. There was no way he could fight in his current condition, Ursala looked like she had a fight also so he would pretty much have to fight the marines on his own. 

"Guys we need to go!!" he shouted at the top of his voice

The both of them looked over at him and the horde of marines running after him

"Don't bring them over here! I don't like to run!" Ursala shouted at him 
"Get to the docks" Syrei shouted forward as he pulled his sword free

He turned to face the marines sword held in his both hands

"*BLOOD CROSS!!!!*" he shouted

He quickly made a pair of slashes one diagonal and one horizontal the movements were so quick the slashes joined and made a cross and flew strait into the men. Some were able to dive aside while some others were hit by the attack blood spraying the sky with a crimson mist. Syrei looked over his shoulder to see Gatrom and Ursala getting onto the docks. He ran his index finger over the length of the sword igniting most of it's length in one quick motion.

"This is new but it should work in theory" Syrei thought to himself
"*BLOOD FIRE WALL!!!!*" 

He slashed at the ground in front of him and the sword dug into the ground and there was a wall of flames it didn't stretch out too far but it was tall enough and wide enough to do what he wanted it to, stall for a little bit. He quickly caught up with the others constantly looking over his shoulder. Rose was exactly where he expected her to be. She stood on one of the most grand pirate ships he'd ever seen with that same smile on her face.

"Captain, we need to leave like twenty minutes ago" Syrei said

Gatrom was already making preparations to leave albeit slow because of his injuries

"What do we do with that guy?" Syrei asked nodding at Blugmeister


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 7, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island with Andrei and Nirra*

Andrei floated through the air almost he'd changed the density of his bones to almost that of a bird so he had a lot more mobility than any normal person would have while sailing through the air. 

"She's much faster and athletic that I expected her to be" Andrei admitted to himself

He wasn't one to ever underestimate his opponents and he wasn't really finished sizing her up yet. He watched as she pulled her bow and fired off a volley of arrows with amazing speed.

"You think because I'm in the air I can't defend myself" Andrei said
"*BONE DEFENSE!!!!*"

A white substance seemed to seep out of Andrei's arm covering both his hands. He slapped away the arrows that she fired at him his hand moving with blurring speed, each one clacked loudly against the hardened bone that encased his hands as he knocked them away. She began to fall back to the ground before he did and he made his move. He held his hands up and lengths of bone that looked similar to the bone spear's he'd shot earlier flew toward Nirra she was ready to defend herself though

"I've seen these already" she said pulling her spear free

When she swung to knock them away though Andrei flicked his wrist and the two of them jerked avoiding the spear like they were alive. They were bone but they were very soft and Andrei had very good control over them.

"No you haven't" Andrei said
"Bone Whips"

He flicked his wrist again and they wrapped around her body he then jerked on them pulling himself into her as he made all the bones in his body heavier and denser. He slammed into her just as she slammed into the ground the impact was enough to make a small crater on the forest floor. He looked at Nirra from the position on top of her and made the bones that wrapped her up hard and heavy. He got off her and stood up looking down at the enormous woman.

"Don't bother to try breaking that" Andrei said with a smile
"I got you"


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 7, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra looked up at Andrei from the crater. She didn't seem terribly shaken by the last attack. "What's your name?" She asked with a smile. "What difference does it make to you?" Andrei asked lifting an eyebrow and crossing his arms.

"I just like to know the names of opponents who actually have some degree of strength." 

"Hmph, it's Andrei. That's all you need to know. As I just said, this fight is over." Nirra then sat up, still tangled in Andrei's bones. "Well, my name is Nirra. And this fight isn't over yet. It's far from it." 

She pushed her arms against the bones, veins began to appear on her shoulders and neck. After a few seconds, the bones started to crack. "Hmmmmmmmmmmmm..." The constraining bones suddenly shattered and fell to the ground. Nirra then got back to her feet, looking down at Andrei. She cracked her knuckles, then kicked her spear up from the ground and grabbed it. "Now that I know you're a lot stronger than those wimps earlier, I can be a little more aggressive. I'm really sorry for not doing this from the start. It's been a while since I fought a high caliber marine."

Andrei stepped back, still surprised that Nirra had broken out of his bones. This woman really was something else. But no matter how strong or fast she was, she was still a really big target. "Alright. Here goes." Within a second, Nirra had charged towards Andrei, ramming into him like a rhino. Hardening his bones, Andrei had managed to reduce the impact a great deal, but was still sent sliding back about a hundred feet. Quickly collecting himself, he looked back up at the woman, who was now just above him, swinging her spear down upon him. He quickly pulled out another shield, blocking the spear's strike, but quickly shattering. Getting a quick glance at Nirra, he saw that she was smiling. _"Dammit. Is she honestly having fun right now?"_ He thought to himself as he leaped into the air, landing on the roof of the temple. Moments later, Nirra landed several feet in front of him. "Heheheh...you can see a lot from up here. Good idea," she said breathing heavily. Despite apparently enjoying the fight, she was indeed using a great deal of energy fighting this man.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 8, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Over and over again multi colored energy blasts slammed into Garrick, forcing him backwards and tearing his marine coat and suit to tatters. Suddenly Garrick dug his massive boot heels into the jungle soil and crouched like a football lineman. *"ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT!!" * As a black bolt of energy flew towards him, Garrick opened his arms wide open. *"Thunder Clap!"* He crushed the energy bolt between his brass knuckled hands, generating enough energetic force to create a mini shockwave that dissipated the black energy into spirals of black flame.
> 
> Garrick ripped away his tattered coat and suit jacket, and cracked his neck back and forth. Blood trickled down his forehead from the massive energy barrage, but it was as if Garrick couldn't feel any of it. *"I've had massages that gave me worse bruises...GYAHAHA!"* He stared Drake up and down with a look of contempt. *"So you're the little shitstain that's got Vice Admiral Pride all hot and bothered huh? It figures that wannabe would be interested in trash."*
> 
> ...



*Atlas D. Drake vs Zane Garrick*

Drake struggled madly as they sped towards the ground, but there was no escaping the mad mans grip, "Kong!" the monkey had made his way to the ground before getting crushed in the death grip and looked up as they headed towards him. He knew exactly what Drake wanted him to do.

The monkey focuses until it transforms into a massive trampoline. The two slam into it, stretching out the monkey until they just tap the ground beneath him and go sky rocketing off. 

After the bounce Drake manages to wiggle his way free but Garrick wouldn't leave it at that, "Get back here you little shit!"  as they headed back towards the ground Garrick dived towards him, *"Megaton Punch!"*

The Pirate Captain threw up a blue shield in between them but it shattered in an instance and he fist slammed into Drake's chest. He shot towards the ground like a missile. 

His black coat flew out of the large cloud of dust that had formed around him and a shirtless Drake stood up from the crater. He takes a deep breath, "You're strong..." 

Garrick lands on the ground with a crash of his own and stares down the man, "Damn right shithead, you'll know that for sure after I pop that head off your neck!"

He dives forward but Drake holds out both of his hands, green lightning like energy forming in his palms, and then clenches them tightly. The energy pulsates through his entire body. 

The Marine Commander thrusts his fists forward but Drake catches them both, skidding back as he does his best to deal with his sheer power, "Green Surge," he unleashed a massive blast of green energy throughout Garrick's body, "This aura may make me stronger, but it's going to fry you!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 9, 2011)

*With Keng and Satsu about The Floating Battle Platform.
*
Keng watched as the humongous pirate ship opened out into an even bigger platform. There was more than enough space for everyone to fight on that thing. Dante moved first and the Levy and the others soon followed. Keng stood on the *Satan's Mistress* with a sharp toothed smile on his face.

"What's wrong big guy? You scared?" Keng's opponent asked him
"I'm so excited I can't move!" Keng answered in a deep voice. 

The man swung his humongous sword with both hands and a red angry slash flew toward Keng he held up his black sword and the slash slammed into it and stopped.

"If I let you damage this ship my captain won't be pleased" Keng said his deep voice rumbling. 

He bent his legs and shot off into the air landing on the platform shaking it a bit. He didn't really care if he disrupted any of the other fights going on, if they couldn't fight on a dynamic environment then they weren't worth much. As soon as he landed he heard a noise and instinctively blocked with his forearm. There was a loud clang as he fended off a huge overhead blow by his opponent. There were be bruises but the chains wrapped around his hands would protect him from the blade.

"You're wearing armor?" the man asked

Keng didn't answer he pushed off the sword and grabbed the man by his face and slammed him into the ground with a loud thud. To his surprise the man began to cackle madly and a ring around the base of his sword tuned red. The man grabbed Keng's hand and squeezed the grip seemed more powerful than Keng had gauged from the previous attacks. He released the man's face and tried to pull his hand free and the man's grip was like an iron vice so Keng slammed the butt of his hilt into the man's throat. He released immieadately and coughed up blood still laughing and another ring lit up. Keng could see blood dripping on the ground behind the man. 

"So when you get injured you get stronger?" Keng asked
"Something like that" 

He rushed Keng with blazing speed Keng was barely able to defend the slashes one handedly all the while the man was cackling like a hyena. Keng knew he was in trouble and he had to do something quickly. He used all his power to parry one of the attacks the man was faster but he wasn't as strong as Keng just yet. Keng swung his sword mightily with a single hand and a jagged slash flew out toward the man who's eyes seemed mad with excitement. Just then Keng threw his sword into the air as the man defended the attack. He grabbed the chain at both his wrists and pulled them the both slid to the ground noisily he snatched the sword out the air just as blood sprayed into the air. The man wasn't able to completely block the attack. Another one of the rings around the base of the sword lit up. He moved and his form blurred and his sword came crashing down but Keng easily blocked the attack matching it's speed he pushed it off and swung his sword that was partially blocked by the man the power of the attack forcing him back. The two men exchanged looks

"Since you're powering up I can't play with you or it seems I will die" Keng said aloud
"What's your name?" the man asked
"Don't you have any manners? If you want someone's name you give yours first as payment" Keng said smiling showing off his white sharpened teeth.
"Satsu" the man said simple
"Keng" Keng answered

The man started the cackle again and another on of the rings lit up on the hit of his sword as he charged Keng


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2011)

*Beelze D. Van vs Amelia*

As soon as the arrived to the temple he felt something weird as if someone was looking at them from somewhere, it was just the feeling, being a snipper gives ya some special senses after all. He was to warn them but then the things happened so quick that the only thing he was able to see was Clemens being captured by a guy just at the entrance of the temple. He took instantly his Hades loaded with seven bullets, 3 normal bullets, 2 dumdum bullets and 2 devil crushers.There is no way to know what kind of danger they would find.

Looking carefully at the enemies he noticed that they were part of the navy, his blood began to boil little by little, he really hates the marines. He did just two steps before a red-haired woman arrived near of him and from her hands sent some clouds preventing him to be able to aim for anything"Shit"Van said and then raised his gun to the sky,he fired it once but nothing happened, though a smile in his face was enough to think that he had something planned. Firing his Hades against to the sky a bullet went up and suddenly it exploded spreading metal pieces around the place, hopefully damaging the enemies.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 9, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island with Andrei and Nirra
*
Andrei looked at Nirra carefully she was really pushing herself now compared to before. He watched as he chest heaved and fell and the sweat glistened on her body. She had too much of a reach advantage on him with that spear he could do things to extend his reach also but the big difference was he wouldn't be anywhere near as destructive as she could be. She looked like she was waiting for him to move and it clicked in his head.

"She's using this time to recover" he thought

He moved quickly extending a heavy bone spear into the air the end of the spear began to expand into what looked like a spiked mace. He brought it down toward Nirra with all his might and she did exactly what he expected her to do. She raised the spear and held it with both her hands to block the attack. He broke off the mace at his palm just before the two clashed

"White Step" he muttered

He was off in a flash and Nirra wasn't able to react her fist time seeing the move, he grabbed the spear with both of his hands and used it to swing his body into her own his feet planting themselves into her mid section knocking her off the roof him falling along with her. He got what he wanted though, the impact was enough for him to wrench the huge spear free from her hands. The two of them fell onto the stairs of the temple and toppled down the spear hitting the ground and going flying off somewhere.

"Good, now I got her" he thought

As they rolled down the steps they wresled for better grips on each other. Nirra eventually out muscled him and she managed to grab him as they rolled down the last few steps. She rolled and kicked him into the air getting to her feet in the same roll. Andrei flew through the air and righted himself landing on his feet sliding back a few feet. He grabbed the ground with his hands to stop himself.

"Lets do this!" he said slamming his fist into his open palm

Almost liquid white bone seeped though his skin forming what seemed like claws on his hands. He held it up and flexed his fingers, he kept his eyes trained on Nirra. He knew she wouldn't rush him at this point she was getting tired. He quickly altered the bones in his body which made him slightly taller and his arms longer than then were previously. With that he would be able to fight her a little better.

"White Step!" he said again his form blurring

Nirra smiled as her sword crashed into Andrei's side sending him flying into a tree breaking the tree in half and stopping him from going further as soon as he broke concentration his bones reverted to their normal size. She held up her free hand her index finger and middle finger raised

"One, I still have more weapons"
"Two, when you make yourself that big you get slower and I can react to your speed" Nirra said with a smile

Andrei got to his feet and held his side those bones she broke with the attack still really hurt him. Any bones that broke outside of his body didn't hurt but the ones inside still hurt like hell. He repaired the bones but the damaged muscle and organs and bruised flesh stayed. 

"You want to do swords?" Andrei asked
"Bone Sword"

He reached over his shoulder and pulled out a long column of bone with spikes all over it. He charged her as she readied her sword the swords clashed with a loud clang then his sword bent and stabbed Nirra in her shoulder. She cried out as she pushed him, he pulled back the sword as he jumped back. He flicked his wrist and there was a snapping noise as the bones reconnected.

"You can't block the Bone Snake Sword" Andrei said with a smile


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 9, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates/Nirra vs. Andrei...*

Nirra held her shoulder. Although not much blood was visible, it now really hurt her to move it. _"Damn. Not good. I'm gonna need to lay off this arm a bit for a while,"_ she thought to herself. She looked back at Andrei. She was finally developing a serious look on her face. _"I'm a close-combat fighter. I usually just use my size and strength to get the job down. But this guy isn't very easy to get close to, and he's capable of fighting at a long range. I think I'll just have to stick to going in for power blows then immediately increasing my distance until he's had enough."_

With shocking speed, she charged towards Andrei like a giant rhino in the same manner as before. "This again?" Andrei readied his Bone Snake Sword again, preparing to slice Nirra down the middle as her gigantic frame met his. "Sorry big girl, but that won't work this time." As Nirra came closer, Andrei swung his blade up, then quickly pulled it down to finish Nirra. However, Nirra suddenly whipped out something else, a very large rope. The rope tied around Andrei's sword and to his surprise, Nirra passed right by him. As she was behind him, Nirra pulled on the rope with her full strength, with Andrei unable to let go in time, he was pulled towards her. "Shit!" His face then met her fist, sending him into the ground and sliding into some of the group of marines surrounding them. The Bone sword had meanwhile landed on the ground. Nirra easily crushed it underneath her foot. She breathed heavily, as a small grin appeared on her face. "I never... thought this could be useful for anything other than capturing animals," she said as she dropped the rope to the ground. She then fell to one knee. "Wow, I'm outta shape. I haven't had to put this much energy into a fight in a long while. Once I get outta this mess, I need to start working out again." She looked on at the pile of marines to see if Andrei was going to get up again. She wasn't sure how much more she could take.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 9, 2011)

*Lt. Junior Grade Masters vs Former Ensign Clemens*

As the "traitorous bitch" that was Beverly Clemens lectured the marine she sent his daggers shooting right towards him from a mirror right to his side. He releases his grip from the daggers, ducks down, and catches them as they fly out of the other mirror.

"You think I wasn't debriefed about your abilities...Another pathetic weakling that needs the devil's tools to fake strength," he spins his weapons around in his hands as he speaks.

"And listen traitor, I don't need your advise. You are pathetic...Once a warrior of justice, now reduced to one of the pieces of crap you used to battle everyday!" he dashes forward and slashes at her shoulder but she blocks with one of her blades. He then goes for her throat but she just manages to parry in time again. He follows up with a powerful kick to the gut that sends her skidding backwards.

He slowly approaches her as she holds her stomach, "And I know plenty about Garrick...He may be mad but his madness is on the side of Justice...Something that you no longer know of!" he begins thrusting forward, attack after attack. 

She blocks and evades as best she can but the slashes continue to break her guard. The former marine cannot keep up with the close range specialist. 

"You've betrayed your comrades!" 

*Slash*

"You've betrayed Oda!"

*Slash*

"You've betrayed all that is good in this world and have lowered yourself to that of what you've sworn to destroy!"

Another cut across her chest forms, "You disgust me..." he draws his silver pistol and points it towards her, "Now burn in hell where trash like you belongs..."

*Dante Masters vs Don Tenma*

The opposing pirate captain watches as the flaming slash shoots towards him, *"Amusing..."* with a wave of his arm a black and red shield forms from a dark portal in front of him and defends him from the attack.

*"It will take much more than that Devil King!"* Dante dashes forward, pitchfork in hand, "That's just the beginning fool," he stabs forward after closing the gap between them.

Though he may be a large man Don manages to avoid the attack and thrusts his fist forward. Dante catches the blow with his own hand, "Weak..." he tightens his grip, Don's hand begins to burn.

*"Gah!"* he leaps back, shaking his scorched hand, *"Enough of this! I don't need to risk my own safety!"* he waves his hand several large demonic bats fly out of a portal he forms. 

Dante stares down the creatures. His skin begins to turn a leathery red and he takes a deep breath as they shoot forward, "Hell Fire," he shoots out a blaze that engulfs them like moths to a flame, "You don't wish to risk your own safety?" 

Don nervously unleashes a few more dogs and bats at him, "That is why you'll never make it as a pirate..." he cuts down the beasts, reducing them to ash, "That is why you will always be beneath me." he dives forward and stabs Don in the gut.

"That is why you'll die by my hands..." Don's eyes grow wide as he falls to his knees, *"No..."* he stares at his hands, *"Why...Why..."* a portal begins to open around him, and it soon engulfs him completely.

Dante steps back a bit and simply observes as the man vanishes. There is a pause before a much larger portal opens and a massive demon foot steps out, followed by a giant gray skinned monster, a bit smaller than a giant.

"Things have finally gotten interesting!" he shouts up towards him so he can hear, though it seems he can't comprehend. He has turned into a monster, a monster with one goal. Unfortunately, Dante was a monster of his own kind.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 9, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent stalked back and forth across the deck. His crew sat in front of him, waiting fairly patiently for their captain to say something.

"Two weeks." he said finally, stopping his pacing to look at them. "Two weeks since we left the island. We lost them a week ago. They could be anywhere by now." He paused. "A lot of people would give up at this point. But long story short, those fuckers pissed me off," he said, pointing to a large scar across his chest where one of those freak brothers had impaled him. "And I will hunt them to the ends of the Oda damned earth if I have to. However. I'm smart enough to realize that we're never going to be able to catch them in the wooden tub. So we're going for an upgrade."

He pointed to a large map laid out on the deck between him and his crew. "It's not on the map, but right around here," he said, circling a small triangle island with his finger, "Is a Cipher Pol research and development base. Top secret. Very hush-hush. And home of the nearly complete Bonebuster battleship prototype." He grinned. "We're going to march in and steal it." He stood. "Before you protest, let me explain something. This Bonebuster isn't the most recent model, so it's security won't be as tight as you might think. But it's still head and shoulders above anything tose circus freaks will be able to scrape together. Once we're in the base, I can pick up some information, and hopefully we can get a tip on the location of the freaks before we set out. At this point, I don't even need to settle it personally - I'll bomb their ship from miles away...which we might be able to do with the Bonebuster, mind you." He shook his head, working to steady his thoughts. "That being said, this definitely won't be easy. Cipher Pol will have guards there, so we need to make this as quick as possible. Break in, grab the Bonebuster, and blast our way out." He clapped his hands together. "And that about covers it. Any questions?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 10, 2011)

*Levy vs. Swelter*

The huge chef finds himself knocked backwards once more by another of Levy?s powerful blows. He is covered in blood, his own, mind you. He breathes deeply while Levy silently approaches. ?You humans are quite persistent! Ready to give up?? Levy asks, sarcastically. Swelter gives him a look that says he?d be better off asking a dead man to die. He raises his left hand, holding five knives. He licks his lips and says, ?I?ve still got forty more knives to cut you with.?

Levy chuckles and cracks his knuckles, ?Let?s try this again, chef!? He rushes forward, ready to throw another punch. The chef dodges this time though, hitting the wall behind Levy and bouncing back at Levy?s open rear. He slashes through the Fishman?s shirt, drawing blood. Levy growls, grabbing his side. ?Damnit!?

Swelter laughs. ?I?m not done yet, fish! I?ve got to gut you first and then remove your innards!? He shouts manically. Levy glares at the mad chef. _I suppose I deserve this for being so cocky?_ He awaits the painful final blow but opens his eyes before Swelter can finish him off. *?FUCK THAT! I AIN?T DYING A PITIFUL DEATH SO QUICKLY! ESPECIALLY NOT BY A GODDAMN HUMAN!?*

Regaining his fighting spirit (rather quickly), he ignores the pain of his open wound and twists his body to grab Swelter?s round body. The chef squirms in Levy?s grip, but doesn?t break free before Levy shouts, *?THOUSAND TILE TRUE PUNCH!? *The power of the punch breaks Swelter?s face and the mad chef goes flying into the ocean sea.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 10, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Jason "The Inferno" Rock*
> 
> Was that a panda? Jason looked wide-eyed, mouth hanging open how a panda came to the deck and looked around with something that almost seemed a morning mood. At four in the afternoon. "Oi... You a real panda?" The panda either didn't hear him or didn't care enough to answer. Or, on second thought, the panda couldn't answer. The important part however was that it started charging in the direction of the main mast. Jason wondered what the hell the beast was doing when the panda jumped, smashed against the mast and rebounded. Right above Jason.
> 
> ...



Semmy climbed up from the hole he himself created only to be greeted by a weird magic attack from the human he tried to squash only seconds ago. The attack landed dead on, ripping the the wood floor to shreds and sending Semmy down on a lower level.

"*Damn it....*" Semmy mumbled under his breath as he landed on his back paws. He just took a hard shot to the body, and actually felt it. It was harder impact then the boxers on his home island had, which for some reason made the animal smile as it adjusted its shades. Making a couple casual steps Semmy grabbed a cannon ball, put it into a cannon and fired it directly at the upper deck. He shot it around the area where Jason was last standing, not caring at all that he was wrecking the ship further. But that was not enough to the crazy panda, as he proceeded to jump in to the cannon himself and fire himself into the air. With another loud bang Semmy shot himself high into the air, but once on top he realized that this might have not been the smartest idea as he was falling straight back towards the ship, with a LOT of speed, and a lot of mass. So he simply tried to locate Jason and direct himself towards the human. Semmy was not a panda that you wanna mess with.... "*BANZAI!!!!*"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 10, 2011)

Rex Vs Viktor-

"You think you're funny don't you?" Rex looks down at Viktor. "There is no holding back now." Rex thinks to himself, All he can do is put fourth all his energy, all his power into this battle. "I'll risk everything for the safety of my crew!" Rex shouts and leads down off the building towards Viktor. 












"Then come! Come to your death you pitiful fool!" Viktors hands clench together as Rex's fist is thrown forward and collides with his chest. "Guhh...." Viktor flies backward and crashes through a crate, then through a window. "Taste the fist of rage." Rex's fist clenches tightly enough to cause blood to drip to the ground. "Very nice." Flame bursts out of the building Viktor had been thrown into. "Let's see how you handle this." Viktor's body coated itself in flames. "Hell's Guard, Launch." 

The flame flew towards Rex, but the captain sidestepped it and rushed forward. Viktor continued to fire flames at the captain, but Rex ignored them. He moved fluidly past pillar after pillar of fire, his face lightning up with determination. "Dragon Kick!" Rex leaps into the air and kicks Viktor with both feet, sending him crashing through a wall and out into a fruit stand. 

The bounty hunting leader stood up, but was met with another punch by Rex sending him rolling back, before he stops rolling Rex runs beside him and grabs his collar, throwing him up into the air. Rex follows him, leaping off of a few boxes stacked near by and grabs Viktors collar again. "TAKE THIS!" Rex throws him down towards the ground hard as he can. Viktor bounces slightly and arches his back after he hits the hard rock below. 

As Rex falls towards the ground he throws all his power into one attack. "ABYSS STRIKE!" He power behind it causes the ground to crack. "Don't come near my crew again." Rex turns his back on Viktor and begins to walk away. "Nngh... You damn fool..." Flame coats Viktors hand. "Flame Arrow! Five Strike!" The flame moves into his fingers and then fires off into Rex's back. "NNGUAH!" Rex arches backward and tries to grab the flaming arrows, but they soon extinguish. "Hehehe... You are truly a worthy opponent!" 

Viktor clenches his fist and throws off his coat. He begins to undo the buckles on his suit and tosses off different chunks of armor he'd been wearing. "You even cracked my armor a bit.. Impressive." Viktor grins. "Come, Let's battle like men!" Viktor throws off the last piece of armor to reveal his badly burned and scared chest. "Or do you fear me!?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 10, 2011)

*Marinford with Shina on the Training Grounds*

Shina stood in the practice yard in front of a special training dummy, she had requested it made and not many other people used it. Sweat dripped from her body as the morning sun beat down on her. He had already finished her morning work out hundreds of push ups, squats pull ups and laps around the training yard. Train then train some more was her work ethic her body had a slight burn but that was good, she loved to feel that burn. It meant progress if the muscles weren't destroyed they couldn't be rebuilt stronger. She exhaled and slammed the edge of her palm into the side of the dummy there was a loud steel clang. She repeated with the other hand, then one with each foot the shin slamming into the torso of the dummy. Each one of those attacks hurt like hell. Each time she his the dummy the bone in the area of her body cracked and fragmented slightly. At least the skin didn't break any more, she was thankful for that. The doctors were too familiar with her face, each time she ground up the edge of the bones and they were allowed to heal they would heal harder. 

"I have to make my body harder" she thought to herself

She slammed her fist into the face of the dummy with a loud clang the bones in her knuckles had been broken and remade so many times they didn't even splinter any more with just her regular punch. She repeated the process working though the pain. 

"Lets pick up the paste" she said softly
"First Gate OPEN!" she said 

The dust around her swirled around her forming a small whirlwind with her in the middle of it but it died down just as quickly as it started.

"Dragon Punch" she said slamming her fist into the dummy's chest this time shaking it with the power of the punch
"Dragon's Claw" she said chopping the neck of the dummy
"Dragon's Fang" as her shin slammed into the dummy's side she could feel it bruise the skin
"Dragon's Bite"

*CRACK*

She stopped looking down at her fingers the tips were bloody she'd fractured a few of them with the last attack. That was a new one and she shouldn't have been using it with no restrictions on her body. She cursed silently to herself.

"_Ensign Ryuu?_" a voice came from behind her

She turned to see what was clearly a marine that worked in the admin offices, just the way he was dressed she could tell he wasn't on active duty. 

"_I have your orders_" he said clearly trying not to stare at the blood dripping from her hand which she was ignoring.

She reached out for the envelope he offered her and opened it one handedly by pressing it on her chest. 

"Thank you" she said walking past the man reading the document
"Shipping out tomorrow at 800 with a newly formed squadron, they don't waste any time" she said as she read the letter
"I don't even know any of these marines" she thought

She had just finished her officer cadet training with allowed her the rank of Ensign and to become attacked to a squadron.

"*X*treme Marine Squadron? The name sounds a bit silly but I mean it can't be that bad" she said to herself as she walked off toward the dorms to get packed and ready to ship out.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2011)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom vs Serena Part 2*
> 
> Serena was now in a rage. This pirate standing in front of her had come into her territory, mocked her with a charade of pretending to be an ally, and then was now refusing to die like she had planned. And so, the marine Lt. began to put more an more power in each of her strikes hoping to end the fight with the next blow.
> 
> ...


_
Sabrina lit a cigarette and took a long drag as she stood over Gatrom's battered and broken body. She wanted to savor this moment. The dastardly pirate laid prostrate before her, gurgling up blood from the massive internal injuries she had dealt him with her kicks. "This is for my brother you animal!" Serena declared as she slowly raised her right leg over his face. Her steel capped boot was stained with blood, his blood.

"Any last words?"  she asked with a hint of pity. 

Gatrom tried to mutter something but Serena quickly slammed her boot into his face before he could finish. She smiled as she heard the familiar sound of a skull shattering into hundreds of pieces. "For you little bro," Sabrina said with a smile. It was then that a distant voice echoed from the sky above, and she felt herself being pulled through a dark void. _

*"Master Sabrina wake up!" *

The first thing Sabrina was aware of as she slowly came to were the words of the Marine grunt trying to awaken her, his voice sounding distant and muffled. "Master Serena are you alright?!" the Marine exclaimed, shaking her by the shoulders. Sabrina opened her eyes and pushed the man away, sitting up boltright with a dazed expression. For a second she couldn't remember where she was. "What happened?" she groaned. Then it all came back to her in a flood of memory. Sabrina rested her hand over her throat and narrowed her eyes with anger.  

"The pirate who you were fighting. He escaped!" the grunt interjected. 

Sabrina slowly stood up, trying to contain her fury as best she could. Her legs burned with fatigue due to the exertion of her Steel Leg form. A technique she had been so confident that no one could overcome. _I can't believe he beat me. He should've just killed me rather then let me live with this humiliation!_ she raged inwardly."What about the other's?" she asked as calmly as she could, her voice trembling.  

"Lt. Bogart was defeated...so was Captain Blugmeister. The criminals are trying to take one of the impounded pirate ships." 

"What?!"  Serena couldn't believe it. Blugmeister and Bogart were two of the toughest men she had ever met. This was an absolute embarrassment for the Marines of East Blue. "We need to stop them now. Close the gates, and sink their ship!" 

_Closeby..._
Rose pointed at Blugmeister in response to Syrei's question, amid the loud sirens and shouting that could be heard all around them. The base was in a frenzy. Any moment now they'd surely be shot at and the massive gates that surrounded the base would be closed off to prevent their escape. "Oh him?" She had nearly forgotten about the unconscious Marine. He was the toughest opponent she had faced yet. Rose walked towards the Marine and removed his metal combat gloves. "I'll be taking these," she said with a smile, and fit the highly polished gloves over her fists. They were several sizes too large for her petite fists and looked rather comical on her. "Nice fit!" 

Without even a second's hesitation she threw Blugmeister over the railing and into the drink. "See ya around mister!" Rose turned around and and directed her crew to get the ship going. She of course had no idea how to sail a ship this big. Instead she'd take care of the important stuff, like naming their new ride. "Let's get the heck out of here on our new ship...*the Phoenix Song!*"


----------



## Chaos (Jan 11, 2011)

*Jason "The Rock" Inferno*

Jason saw his attack hitting dead on. The panda lost grip and fell back under the deck. Another enemy defeated by The fucking Inferno. Jason laughed his maniacal laugh again when he heard the panda colliding with the second deck once again. Hell yeah, panda boy. There's no fucking with the Lord of Metal. A strange ripping sound came from below, and suddenly a cannonball shot out of the lower deck, almost beheading Jason, who jumped back into strange roll and ended up lying flat on the deck. What the hell? That panda could handle fucking cannons? 

Jason's eyes widened and his mouth fell open when the panda came smashing through the deck, blowing a huge hole, and flew high into the air. Panda cannonball? Jason couldn't believe his eyes. The panda reached it's highest point and came crashing down again. The attack was blatantly obvious and shouldn't have landed on anyone, but Jason came close due to sheer surprise. He rolled away at the last moment. The panda slammed another hole in the deck, this time also penetrating the second layer and crashing harshly on the third. What the hell was wrong with that beast?

But Jason had enough of being toyed around with. He gathered up his guitar and axe and jumped down the hole. Time to get up close and personal and kill this fucking panda with everything he had. His axe held in the correct pose for a devastating skull chop, Jason jumped down the decks. He swung.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 11, 2011)

*Semmy, the sly Panda*

The impact did further damage to the ship, there was no denying it. Though Semmy wasn't gonna take responsibility for it, no way in hell. Though falling through several levels of woods did a bit of damage to his own body as well. Finding himself in a pile of smoke and wood the animal looked up only to see a black image, getting bigger and bigger. Realizing that something was gonna hit him Semmy jumped back as he saw a downward axe chop pass only inches away from his eyes. If he wasn't wearing his shades everybody would be able to see that the panda's eyes widened as he looked up front.

"*Damn it... Gotta use my secret weapon...*" he was thinking deep inside while standing only an arms length away from the human. Looking down on him as he was obviously higher the the Inferno Semmy slowly opened his mouth, BUT then suddenly looked to his right as if something was there. "*LOOK!!! A MERMAID!!!*"

At that very instant in which Jason would turn around Semmy would send a right hand in the mans direction, aiming to knock him out with one punch. After all Semmy was an animeal and he had knock out power in both of his hands. A sneaky little bastard indeed, using deception to overcome an opponents abilities and impose his own.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *With the Mystic Pirates...*
> 
> Gilroy loomed over Robin. He smiled madly as gasoline dripped from his mouth, and sweated down his face. "Yer a pretty little thing. Not pretty enough to live though." He pulled out another match, when he was suddenly hit on the side of the head with a powerful kick from Tengu, sending him flying into a nearby wall.
> 
> ...



Tengu grimaced with disgust as he and Robin were drenched in gasoline. The pungent and acrid smell of fire, gasoline, and smoke made his extremely sensitive nose cringe. "Great, this is like my only set of clothes..." he muttered with annoyance. As the lighter flew towards them Feroy raised his palm at the tiny device. 

*"Telekinise!"*

The lighter froze in midair, held up by Feroy's power. The tiny flame within the lighter began to pulsate and grow into a small round orb of orange fire. Feroy furrowed his brow as he concentrated to manipulate the flame. "WHAT ARE YOU DUMB? HA FLAMES WON'T HURT ME!!" Gilroy snarked, his body lit like a human torch. Feroy simply grinned back at the pirate. With a flick of his wrist he sent the flaming orb hurtling towards Gilroy like a streaking rocket. 

At the same time Tengu reached into his belt pouch and produced a handful of black pellets which he quickly popped into his mouth. The blind swordsman spewed a dense black mist that enveloped the flaming lighter, causing it to explode right in Gilroy's face like a ruptured cannonball.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 11, 2011)

*Rufio vs Prince...*

Prince advanced on the pirate with his sword raised. Rufio scuttled to the left, the yang katana in his hand, eyeing Prince's sword nervously.

*"Hey..."* Rufio said after a moment. *"We don't really have to do this do we?"*

Prince shrugged. "Work is work man. I can't just let you off. Shame too. You don't seem like such a bad kid."

*"I'm not!"* Rufio said, drawing himself up to his full height. *I'm a victim of fate and circumstance! You've gotta let me go! These mean pirates just-"*

Prince held up a hand, chuckling slightly. "Sorry dude. I've seen way better actors than you. I'm not buying it." He coughed. "Plus, our captain has uh...personal buisness with that redhead in your crew. He wants you all dead."

Rufio scowled. *"Well fine then. But don't say you didn't ask for it."* He pointed the yang katana at Prince. *"I might as well know your name if I'm going to have to kill you like this."*

Prince laughed. "My name is Ensign Koya Sakamarti. And you?"

*"Rufio Giotto."*

Prince hesitated, arching an eyebrow. "Giotto? As in, _Lorenzo_ Giotto?"

*"I don't really get along with dad."*

"No, I'm sure you don't," Prince said hastily. "That being said, do you know a Geneva Giotto?"

Rufio frowned. *"How the hell do you know Gigi?"*

Prince's face split into a huge grin. "So you _do_ know her!"

*"Of course,"* Rufio said, slightly offended. *"She's my half sister. Not legally anymore mind you - Dad was soooo pissed when she became a marine."*

"No, this is too good!" Prince said. "Gigi used to serve on the same ship as me! We dated for a while!"

Rufio's mouth fell open. *"You're the white haired pretty boy she talked about in all those letters?! No fucking way!"*

Prince laughed. "Swear to Oda! Man no offense, but your sister's crazy."

Rufio laughed back, sheathing his sword. *"Dude, you don't even know. This one time..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 11, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Lt. Junior Grade Masters vs Former Ensign Clemens*
> 
> As the "traitorous bitch" that was Beverly Clemens lectured the marine she sent his daggers shooting right towards him from a mirror right to his side. He releases his grip from the daggers, ducks down, and catches them as they fly out of the other mirror.
> 
> ...



Gabriel pointed the pistol at Clemens face and fired. Clemens timed the motion as he pressed the trigger, and as the bullet spiraled out of the barrel of the pistol Clemens uttered a single word. *"Soru..."* Her body dematerialized and the bullet traveled through a ghostly afterimage of her form. Clemens reappeared only a few feet away from where she had been standing, huffing and puffing while clutching her bruised neck. It was all she could manage in her current state. 

_Note to self don't soru after almost having your neck crushed_, she admonished herself. 

Gabriel slowly turned to face Clemens, a cold and stern look on his face. Clemens returned his stare, but her's was a look of grim determination mixed with pity. "Kid I didn't leave the Marines, the Marines left me. But I'm still a servant of justice right here where it counts," Clemens replied, patting her heart. "You don't know a single thing about *true* justice. You'll find that out for yourself, when one day you realize you've become the very monster that you've been hunting." 

_A year ago with Garrick (a few months before betraying the Marines)... 
Clemens walked up to the trembling peasant farmer. He was chained up and tied to a wooden pike, his body brutalized from days of torture and starvation. Garrick loomed behind her with his arms crossed, quietly observing. She knew what he expected of her, and she also knew that he wouldn't just shoot her in the shoulder this time around if she didn't make the "Right choice." Clemens asked Garrick in a low voice, "What did he do?" 

"This filth had the nerve to grow his crops on land owned by a World Noble. You know the penalty..." 

Clemens nodded. The penalty was execution. Clemens slowly drew her pistol and pressed the cold steel against the peasants forehead. She could almost feel Garrick's intense gaze boring into the back of her head, but even worse was the frightened and pitiful stare of the peasant. Clemens took a deep breath and made her decision._ 

_Right now..._
*"Mirror Carousel!" *

Clemens formed a rotating wall of long door like mirrors that surrounded them both in a circle. Another round mirror materialized above them, blocking any means of escape. Clemens, her green eyes blazing brightly, took a step back into the mirror behind her and melted into it's surface. Suddenly her form multiplied appeared on the surface of each mirror which surrounded Gabriel. This was her ultimate technique. It drained her immensely but she needed to end this as quickly as possible. They all needed to in fact. Escape was the only option for the Atlas Pirates. Gabriel fired at the mirror that she had disappeared into. The bullet melted through the surface of the mirror, briefly causing Clemens image to waver, before stabilizing again. 

*"You missed,"* all the reflections of Clemens replied as one, as Gabriel's own bullet flew out of the mirror behind him.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 11, 2011)

*The Greatest Marine Squadron Ever Assembled!*

_'The Strongest Man in the World', also known as Yonkou Poseidon, arrived on the doorstep of Mariejois. No one man was brave enough to approach the Marine HQ by thmselves, let alone the resting place of the Triumvirate and numerous Tenryuubito. The giant of a man easily swatted away any reinforcements that dared to oppose him. The Admirals, all three of them, were scattered on the ground in total defeat. Not even the Marine HQ's Greatest Attack force stood a chance against this man.

The Yonkou picked up his gigantic triden and began to swomg it around in a frantic manner. The Tenryuubito ran about in terror as the man dubbed, "King of the Sea" demolished the Holy Land. Just as Poseidon aimed his trident at Mariejois for one final attack, a flash of silver appeared out of the sky. Poseidon spotted the figure and swung his trident at it. To everyone's surprise, the trident was cut into millions of pieces. The fast moving figure then charged at Poseidon directly with his sword at the ready. The silver flash ran past Poseidon and then resheathed its blade. A moment later, a huge gash appeared across Poseidon's chest as he fell to the ground.

Everyone broke out into a large cheer, "ULTIMATE SUPREME FLEET ADMIRAL LUCIO HAS SAVED US!!!!!!!! LUCIO!!!!! LUCIO!!!!! LUCIO!!!!!!"

"Thank you, thank you! It was nothing really! I'm just that awesome!"

"LUCIO!!!! LUCIO!!!!!!!"

"Yes!!! Keep cheering!!!"

*"LUCIO!!!! LUCIO!!!!!"*

"That's right, who's your daddy!"

*"GET UP YOU FOOL!!!"*_

Lt. Lucio Powell fell out of bed with an audible thud. The dark-skinned Marine shook his muffled hair and peered up at the man that stood before him. It was a Marine HQ Rear-Admiral. Lucio quickly rose to his feet and saluted his superior. The Rear-Admiral gave the Lt. a look of annoyance.

*"You're lucky the HQ is allowing you, a Lieutenant, to lead his own Marine Squadron. To top this off, you're late on the day you're supposed to meet up with your new squad. Surely you can do better than this?"*

"Oh, yea...I kinda got caught up in my dream. But thank you for this oppurtunity! The Marine HQ will not regret giving me this responsibility!"

*"Hmm, I hope not...."*


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 11, 2011)

*With the Mystic Pirates...*

The explosion engulfed Gilroy's figure. Leaving a terrible smell in the air, and covering the ship in black smoke. As Tengu and Feroy looked around to see if they could find any trace of Gilroy. As powerful as the explosion was, it was very likely Gilroy wouldn't be downed yet. Tengu's sense of smell was blocked off too much by the terrible scent left in the air. 

As the smoke cleared, a stumbling figure came limping towards the pirates. Gilroy caughed up more and more gasoline as he slowly approached the Tengu and Feroy. "You...you..." Only his right shoulder was still slightly on fire.

He caughed up more gasoline, with small amounts of blood in it. "I'll kill ya...ya took ma ship. I..." He slowly reached out to grab Feroy by the neck. "Why would ya just take ma ship like that? That's just awful." Feroy grabbed Gilroy's arm, holding him in place. "Who are you to talk about what is awful? You yourself said you stole this ship from someone else. Not only that, you killed most of your crew just now like it was nothing. You don't make any sense." Gilroy didn't respond. "Look, it was a last minute decision. We had to escape from that island and we didn't have access to our own ship. For what it's worth, sorry...I guess." Gilroy grinned as Feroy held his arm. "Oh, okay..." Gilroy suddenly pulled out a gun from his belt. "Apology accepted!" He pointed it at Feroy, but before he could fire, his arm was forced up, and the gun was quickly pulled into the air. "Telekinise." Feroy said calmly, tossing the gun overboard. Gilroy could only watch in shock. "Tengu. You take it from here," Feroy said, going to check on Robin. Tengu smiled as he slowly walked towards Gilroy. "I don't really like guys who pick on young ladies. Especially guys who smell as bad as you do," He said as he cracked his knuckles approaching Gilroy. "W-Wait! I'll leave, okay. I'll go, just leave me be!" Gilroy begged as he backed away. He stumbled back over the side of the ship, onto the beach. "Just leave me be!" Gilroy quickly got up to his feet and limped away as quickly as he could. "Whatever," Tengu said as he turned back around towards the ship.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Dante Masters vs Don Tenma*
> 
> The opposing pirate captain watches as the flaming slash shoots towards him, *"Amusing..."* with a wave of his arm a black and red shield forms from a dark portal in front of him and defends him from the attack.
> 
> ...



The hulking beast that was once Don Tenma cocked his fist back and thrusts it down on the Pirate Captain. Dante narrowly manages to leap back and avoid it, the punch creating a fist sized hole in the thick platform that was once their ship.

"Not bad," with another mighty swing he makes contact, sending Dante flailing backwards. He sprouts his black bat wings and manages to regain control before he heads towards the sea. 

With a powerful flap he begins to circle around the beast, *"Hell Fire!"* he starts releasing fire from his mouth but the monster doesn't even notice it. 

He simply raises his mighty arm and slams it down, swatting Dante like a fly. He crashes to the ground, and before he can get to his feet Don begins pummeling him with his giant fists.

All of the fighters can't help but notice the beat down that The Devil King receives. Though his crew knows better than to interfere, he'd rather die than take their assistance. 

Don goes to deliver the finishing blow when a feeling of killing intent flows through his body and he pauses. He looks down at the deep crater that he made with his fists and sees a blood drenched Dante, cigarette in his mouth, staring up at the self proclaimed King of the North Blue.

"I think its time I step it up a notch..." he slowly rises, his body turns red once again and his muscles begin to expand. The white spot on his hair begins to expand as it takes over his entire head of hair. It continues to grow as he does, he transforms into a 22 foot tall monster of a creature and looks up at the giant.

*"Now...You die..."*



StrawHat4Life said:


> Gabriel pointed the pistol at Clemens face and fired. Clemens timed the motion as he pressed the trigger, and as the bullet spiraled out of the barrel of the pistol Clemens uttered a single word. *"Soru..."* Her body dematerialized and the bullet traveled through a ghostly afterimage of her form. Clemens reappeared only a few feet away from where she had been standing, huffing and puffing while clutching her bruised neck. It was all she could manage in her current state.
> 
> _Note to self don't soru after almost having your neck crushed_, she admonished herself.
> 
> ...



With a quick twist of his body he narrowly avoided the bullet, it continued into another mirror and popped out of one from the side and went straight for him again. This time he cut it right out of the air. 

"Tsk, cheap tricks. I should've expected as much from the devils power," he holsters his gun and prepares to reach for his knives, "So do you plan on cowering behind your parlor tricks this entire time?"

"No, I plan on ending this," each Clemens says simultaneously as they draw their blades, "Looks like I'm left with no choice,"  he reaches past his blades and pulls out a grenade like weapon.

Clemens eyes focus on it, "My grenades are normally filled with Holy Water, but there is only one substance that can purify the devils blood running through your veins!"

He tosses it up into the air and it soon bursts with a strange liquid. As each drop slams into the mirrors they begin to flicker before dissipating completely.

Clemens eyes grow wide as she feels the substance touch her skin, "It has similar properties to sea water or Kairōseki, but this material is more difficult to remove," as her mirrors all vanish the red haired pirate frantically tries to remove the substance from her body.

"I told you that we were prepared," he says before dashing forward in a soru like fashion and delivers a kick to her mid section, "Not quite the full package but I'll get there."

He draws his blades as he approaches, "You can try your self righteous act but I know the truth. Pirates are pirates...And all of them will suffer Oda's wrath," he says before swinging down his weapons.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 12, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas D. Drake vs Zane Garrick*
> 
> Drake struggled madly as they sped towards the ground, but there was no escaping the mad mans grip, "Kong!" the monkey had made his way to the ground before getting crushed in the death grip and looked up as they headed towards him. He knew exactly what Drake wanted him to do.
> 
> ...


Garrick raised a curious eyebrow as Drake displayed a sudden boost in strength and began to glow with a green electrical energy. _Goddamn glowing little heathen_, he thought to himself. Before he could exert even more force, Garrick felt a tremendous surge of electrical energy course through his body. Garrick's body spasmed violently, and he screamed in pain. Drake smiled. Finally he had managed to hurt this big gorilla of a human being. Suddenly however Garrick's moved his hands in a blur and clamped them down on Drake's wrists. The giant Marine's scream turned into a shrill howl of laughter, the loud booming sound of a madman. He lifted Drake into the air until the pirate was practically nose to nose with him. 
*
"MORE! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* Garrick sneered. 

"You want more you got it!" Drake countered, before exploding with green aura energy that totally enveloped the Marine. Garrick laughed even louder as if emboldened by the pain, even as his skin began to blacken and smoke from the energy discharge. *"Thanks, you cleared up my sinuses!"* Garrick howled, black smoke wafting out of his mouth. Without warning he headbutted Drake in the face. *BLAM!* And again. *BLAM!* Garrick spun Drake around like a ragdoll and flung him headfirst towards the temple. As Drake flew like a human missile towards the temple, Garrick coiled both his arms back like pistons, and punched with tremendous force at the air. Two fist sized shockwaves combined and hurtled right behind Drake.   
*
"GIGATON PUNCH!"*

_With Lt. Hawthorne..._
Hawthorne stood before the giant ponelgyph, deep within in an underground chamber that he had accidentally fallen into. He had his left eye closed as he viewed the progress of the translation through the HUD of robotic right eye. Hawthorne himself couldn't read the ancient language save for a few symbols, however he had never met a code that he couldn't break or decipher. Thousands of ancient symbols rapidly scrolled down the glowing red screen, until finally a message alert appeared. *Line 1 of 10 translated*. Hawthorne grinned eagerly. To think he would be reading part of a message from the past. The notion simply filled him with joy. With a simple mental command he brought up the message into his HUD...

*Look to the great sea that encircles the four pillars of the world. There lies the city of Exodia. The key to Chronos is locked within...*

Hawthorne's jaw dropped as he read the final line. "Oh my, oh my, oh my..." he kept repeating over and over again, as he gathered his scanning equipment and hastily stuffed them into his satchel. Hawthorne aimed his right hand up at the hole in the cracked ceiling that he had fallen into. His right hand spun around like a drill before suddenly blasting upwards towards the hole, connected via a thin steel cable to his arm. The Marine scientist climbed out of the underground chamber and quickly made his way out of the temple. As he descended the steps his eyes widened at the vicious battle raging around him. The Atlas Pirates didn't seem to be faring too well. It was then that he saw someone flying in his direction like a deranged missile. Hawthorne recognized him as the Captain of the pirate crew. He could see Garrick not to far off loading up a huge two fisted punch.  

"AAAAAAAAAAAAH NOT THE TEMPLE!!" Hawthorne screamed in a high pitched voice, before swan diving very awkwardly off the stairs and launching himself towards the ground. He couldn't see where he was going and he landed on top of someone. Hawthorne was surprised to see that he was laying over newly promoted Lt. Junior Grade Gabriel Masters, who glared at him. His old comrade Beverly Clemens lay right next to them, looking much the worse for wear. She stared at him with a look that Hawthorne could only describe as, _'Where the fuck did you just come from?'_ Hawthorne nervously adjusted his thick black frame glasses and chuckled. "How clumsy of me. Well this is rather awkward. Was I interrupting something?" he asked, still laying on top of Gabriel. 

_Deep within the jungle..._
Great warrior King Harrapa quietly listened as his scouts described the intruders who had arrogantly trespassed on their land. Even worse the intruders had defiled the holy temple which Harrapa and his ancestors had been charged with safeguarding for over a thousand years. There were even reports of a ghost like devil wandering the jungle and frightening the giant jungle pythons. Today was surely a day of black omens the likes of which he had never seen before. 

He had heard enough. With a single command Harrapa mustered his tribe to arms. He grabbed his great war spear and mounted a giant black panther the size of a truck. By the end of this day they would be lining the beaches with the bleached skulls of their enemies.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 13, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island with Nirra and Andrei
*
Andrei was definitely caught off guard by the last exchange with Nirra he didn't expect her to use the rope she had like that. She had definitely shaken him up with that last punch. He was able to get up his bone defence at the last moment his brain was still rattled though. this was beginning to get out of hand he would not be man handled like this. It was time for him to get serious and if he did it would be the end of her, she didn't have much longer. He could tell by the way she moved it had definitely been a while since she had fought like this. He on the other hand fought full tilt all the time that was the difference between them. He got up and dusted himself off, his body ached but he would think about that later when this woman was dead. He refused to lose he began to get angry and he began to shake with rage. 

"Time to get serious!"
"White Warlord!!!!" he announced

Bones grew about his body and shaped and formed themselves into a menacing looking spiked full body armor. He began to walk toward Nirra who still knelt looking at him. She would rest until the last moment saving her energy

"White Step" he announced

He flashed forward his fist connecting with her face knocking her back, she charged toward him but he side stepped her being careful of the rope trick she'd used before

"White Step" he said again this time a bone covered foot slammed into her hand

She was able to block at the last moment, he looked at her though the slits of his bone mask his eyes burning with fury. He ran toward her and jumped into the air and began to spin around

"*RUN FOR COVER!!!*" he announced as the surrounding marines scattered
"*WHITE RAIN*" he shouted as the multitude of spikes about his body began to spin readying themselves to shoot out.

*In the Astral Realm*

Alastor looked at Lyne and smiled at he touched the tiger's head and ruffled his ears

"_I'm not your pet_" Lyne said
"I didn't think you were, you guilty or something?" Alastor said laughing

He was ready to go back into the living realm, Lyne had taught him many things he was stronger for the time he spent in the astral realm. He'd learned a lot of new tricks. He waved his hand in front of his body and a blue portal materialized, the first time he'd done that it was just a formless blob. He now had enough skill with his power to control it's shape.

"I hope I'm not like over the ocean" he said as he walked though the portal

It closed just as fast as it had opened

"_The idiot should have just checked first_" Lyne said shaking his head

*In The Living Realm
*
"*WHITE RAIN!!!!!*"

The sound of battle surrounded Alastor he looked around quickly and took in his surroundings there was an abnormally large woman and a multitude of marines he understood almost immediately.

"Aww come onnnnnnn!!! More marines?" he said with a groan

He looked up and saw a hail of white spikes falling down on him and the woman. There was no way he could escape that attack even with his fastest speed.

"Take care of my body please" was all he said

Nirra was still a little shocked at his sudden appearance, his body collapsed and another Alastor was standing over his body.

"Astral Shield!!!" he shouted waving both his hands in over his head

A dome of blue energy materialized over Nirra and himself. He of course had to protect his body along with the woman, his own body more importantly. The hail of spikes landed a large number of them hitting the shield planting themselves firmly in the shield. Suddenly Andrei made his bones dense and heavy and fell to the ground toward where Alastor and Nirra stood. He slammed into the shield shattering it sending blue energy flying everywhere.

"Looks like you needed someone to save you in the end" Andrei said with venom though the bone mask
"Looks like back up has arrived"
"I don't know what's going on here and I don't know this woman" Alastor said
"I don't care what you know, consorting with pirates and engaging in battle with marines, that's what I know" Andrei said
"Pirates?" Alastor said and groaned again
"Oye big girl, grab my body and run" Alastor said to Nirra

Andrei and Alastor eyed each other down, Alastor could tell that they were both tired he could beat this marine but he always worked hard not smart.

"You aren't going ANYWHERE!!!!"
"White Step" Andrei announced
"Astral Flash" Alastor shouted

A bright blue flash of light filled the area and when Andrei opened his eyes and looked around they were gone.

"*FUCK ME!!!!!!*" Andrei screamed out in anger running into the forest

*Elsewhere with Alastor and Nirra*

Nirra moved through the forest holding Alastor's body and moved through the trees easily as Alastor floated along beside her

"So big sexy, exactly what's going on here" Alastor asked with a smile


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 13, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates/Nirra vs. Andrei...*

Nirra couldn't understand where exactly the man came from, and was initially irritated that he was interfering with her fight. She'd have to beat him up for it later though, as before she knew it she was running into the forest. The entire scene happened very quickly, and Nirra instinctively did what the man said. As she ran through the forest, she saw Alastor's form materialize next to her. 

"So big sexy, exactly what's going on here?" The man asked. Nirra continued running, rumbling the ground and knocking several trees down in her path. Needless to say, it probably wouldn't be terribly hard for Andrei to follow her."Well...you picked a hell of a time to show up out of nowhere, whoever you are."

"Call me Alastor, big lady." 

"Alright, Alastor. Long story short, my name's Nirra. That guy back there is, of course, a marine who attacked me and this pirate crew I joined a few days ago. I was in the middle of fighting him when you showed up." Nirra could smell some water up ahead. She slowed down slightly as the two of them reached a large stream. They were very deep in the jungle by this point. So deep that even Nirra would have some difficulty tracking the others if they moved away from the temple. She sighed, placing Alastor's body down by a large tree. "Alright. We've probably got only about fifteen minutes at most before he finds us. I'm usually not this sloppy when it comes to covering my trail, but you did sort of surprise me." She looked down at the large stream in front of them. "This stream connects directly to the sea around the island. In other words, we at least have access to the Devil Fruit user's natural weakness."

Alastor floated near his body. "How do you know where it connects to? We're pretty deep in the jungle here." Nirra crossed her arms and looked down at the water. "I can smell the remains of the salt in the water."

"You can...smell it?" Alastor asked. "Yeah. I've been trained to use all five senses to gain complete understanding of the landscape around me since before I could even walk." Nirra immediately pulled out her weapons bag and sorted through some things. "We'd better get ready here. I can already hear that bone guy. He's not far." Alastor floated just overhead, peeking into her bag. "Hm. It's a smart idea with the location and all, but there's not much room to move around for you, is there?" Alastor asked over Nirra's shoulder. Nirra peered over her shoulder and smiled. "I'll worry about that." She ran over to Alastor's body, picked it up and placed it within a nearby bush. "Just hide alright? Only come out when I tell you to."

"What the hell are y- hey!" Nirra ran over to the stream. Alastor meanwhile floated away from the stream, heading towards a nearby tree. "You better know what you're doing here, lady."

*A couple minutes later...*

Andrei walked slowly out of the trees to find the stream. "Woman. I know you're hiding. Come out now, and I won't kill you." Andrei stepped towards the large stream. He looked down at the water. "Hm. How about your friend, eh? Did you eat him, you cow?" Andrei pointed his hand at the water, preparing another bone spear that slowly grew from his palm. "Fine. You leave me no choice but to kill you." Without warning, a rope tightened around his foot. "What the hell?" The rope was pulled, causing him to stumble forwards. Nirra suddenly dropped from the trees behind him. _"What? She wasn't in the water?_ As he fell, Nirra pulled him towards her, incasing her arms around him. "Idiot! You just hung yourself! Bone Sp-" Without warning, the two of them suddenly sunk into the ground, being drenched in the water from the stream. "What?! No!" 

"I could tell the ground was weaker here. But only something really heavy would be enough to make the ground collapse. Something as heavy as me for example." As the two slowly sank into the ground, Nirra held onto Andrei with as much strength as she could. Andrei could slowly feel his body being weakened by the rising water. In desperation, he plucked the partially formed bone from his palm. Ignoring the pain, he quickly stabbed the bone into Nirra's side. "Shit!" Nirra loosened her grip on him, allowing him to quickly climb up the sinking mound of mud. As he stood on the more sturdey patch of land, catching his breath, Nirra cried something out. "Now, Alastor. Now!" It was up to Alastor to take advantage of this momentary second of fatigue and take out Andrei.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 13, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island with Nirra and Alastor*

"Now, Alastor. Now!" Nirra shouted

Andrei looked around quickly trying to keep his footing he suddenly saw the man from before floating above the mud. Alastor touched the air in four places in front of him.

"Astral Orb" he said each time he touched the air

A blue orb or energy swirled around where his hand had touched faster and faster

"It's almost ready" Alastor shouted

Andrei raised his palms and aimed at Alastor just as the bones began to protrude from his palms a beam of blue enegy flew out from each orb and joined together swirling around each other.

"Shit!" Andrei shouted

There was nothing he could do but cover his entire body with bones the beam slammed into his chest and pushed him back knocking him off his feet. The blue energy engulfed his entire body. He cursed silently to himself 

"Those rotten pirates working together" 

He slammed into the wall of the temple and slid down to the ground all the bones on his body crumbled and fell off onto the ground. He could still move but he was really beat up. That last attack was too much, he would have been able to fight if that attack had hit him at the start but he had taken too much damage. He raised he den den mushi to his mouth

"They are in the forest near a stream about 20km to the west of the temple" Andrei said
"Don't wait for them, go now they should both be tired" Andrei said before his hand dropped down

*Elsewhere*

Alastor threw a rope to Nirra and tied it off to a tree and landed on the ground he landed on the ground he was really drained that attack took a lot out of him. It was his most powerful attack, he only had enough stamina to use the astral orb four times. He used it all four times at once, Nirra stood next to him covered in mud he floated over to his body and flew into it. Nirra was washing off the mud off her body in the stream. Alalstor didn't feel physically tired though, once the spirit was in the body it would recharge his power. He leaned on a tree watching the large woman washing off the mud. He had to admit she was beautiful but a little too much woman for his preference. He suddenly head the sound of clicking

"Aww come on!!!" Alastor said

They were surrounded by a squad of marines with rifles aimed at the both of them

"*You are both under arrest for piracy and resisting arrest*" on of the men said
"I'm not a pirate...just a simple thief" Alastor said his voice dropping lower and lower
"Well I'm not getting arrested" Alastor said

Just then he heard to sound of a bow string and two of the marines fell clutching arrows. Just when they turned their attention toward Nirra Alastor pulled out his pistol and tool out a few of them.

"We're in this until the end it seems" Alastor said pulling his Rapier free of it's scabbard.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 13, 2011)

*With Nirra and Alastor...*

Nirra held her bow to her side, preparing another several arrows. "I'm not at a hundred percent right now, but I don't even need ten percent of my full strength to take you little twigs out." Holding each arrows between her fingers, she sent four at once flying towards the marines, instantly taking them out. A couple marines in the back looked down t the men who had already been hit. *"They're foaming at the mouth! It's poison! Those arrows have poison tips!"* Nirra prepared a few more arrows. "Yeah, but it's a diluted amount. You can still help them if they get some medical attention in the next several minutes."

*"Dammit! Everyone at once! They can't take all of us out!"* Nirra looked down at Alastor. "I trust you can hold your own even when you're not in that ghost form..." Alastor nodded. "Yep."

"Alright." Nirra and Alastor charged towards the group of marines.

*Sometime later...*

Nirra and Alastor were both catching their breath. Countless unconscious marines were scattered around them. Alastor sat at the base of a large tree. "Man...I think...that's it for now." Nirra turned to Alastor and nodded. "Yeah." She walked over to the stream and took a dip. "That was rough. In a few minutes, we should probably go back and check on the others. Well, at least I should. Speaking of that, sorry for dragging you into this." Alastor shrugged his shoulders. "Don't be. We're fine, at least." 

Nirra could faintly hear something coming their way. It sounded like marching or something. She didn't know it now, but she and Alastor were right in the path of King Harrapa's army closing in on the temple.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 13, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick raised a curious eyebrow as Drake displayed a sudden boost in strength and began to glow with a green electrical energy. _Goddamn glowing little heathen_, he thought to himself. Before he could exert even more force, Garrick felt a tremendous surge of electrical energy course through his body. Garrick's body spasmed violently, and he screamed in pain. Drake smiled. Finally he had managed to hurt this big gorilla of a human being. Suddenly however Garrick's moved his hands in a blur and clamped them down on Drake's wrists. The giant Marine's scream turned into a shrill howl of laughter, the loud booming sound of a madman. He lifted Drake into the air until the pirate was practically nose to nose with him.
> *
> "MORE! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* Garrick sneered.
> 
> ...



*Drake vs Garrick*

Drake hurdled back into the wall with a loud crash, blood dripping down his face from the mass of headbutts he just received. His vision was beginning to blur, "Damn...I'll beat his gorilla-"

As he stumbled to his feet two shockwaves crashed into him with the force of cannon balls. Blood poured out of his mouth as he crashed into the temple again, "S-shit..."

He falls flat on his face, blood dripping from all over his body. Garrick slowly approaches the mess of a pirate, *"This is what that bitch chose to follow? Not only a pirate but a weakling!"*

He slams his fists together as he approaches, *"After I send you to hell I'm going to finish that fuckin' traitor off for good!"* an evil look overtakes his face, *"I'll rip her limb from limb, savoring her screams until I finally cut off her fuckin' head and use it to decorate my wall! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"*

Drake flashes in and out of consciousness, as he lies in a pile of his own blood he just keeps hearing the bastard marines laugh ringing through his head.

_"GYAHAHAHAHA!"_

_"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!"_

_"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"_

Garrick lifted his bloody body from the floor by his neck. Drake slowly lifts his hand up, expelling some black fire from his palm but Garrick smacks it away, *"Enough of this crap, you're done!"*

"No..." Drake says weakly, "I...Won't *cough* Let you..." he clutches his fists, the black flames slowly engulfing his body from his hands onward.

"HURT MY NAKAMA!!!!!!!!!"​
As the fire completely engulfs his body Garrick is forced to release him before his hand is scorched. The flames are more powerful than before...There's something different about them. 

Drake stands before him, unwavering, in his . A quick flash of yellow aura coats his body but it is soon after covered up by the black coating from before. The same happens with a quick flash of red aura, and then blue, and then green, but the black aura still remains on top.

With blinding speed Drake flashes forward and delivers a blow to Garrick's gut. The marine goes flying backwards but Drake doesn't let it end there. He flies forward and begins savagely pounding against his face and torso as he soars through the air. 

After finishing he travels fast enough to beat Garrick to his crashing point and hit him up into the air. He holds out one hand, it begins to glow red, it forms a ball and begins to grow larger in size by the second. 

The airborne Garrick, heavily scorched from the flaming assault from before, looks down at the scum. He sees a slight glow coming from the black speck below. The glow gets brighter and brighter and it is soon a ball that is several times larger than Drake himself. 

He shoots off the red ball, a surge of yellow energy propelling it with extreme speed for the marine. After a few moments of flight it ignites with a coating of black flames, heading straight for the marine. Drake simply watches it head for him, not a look of humanity in his eyes, he is a soulless, killing machine.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 13, 2011)

*With The Phoenix Pirates in Marine Base G12
*
Syrei and Gatrom were working hard to get the ship moving. They had Rose and Ursala just kind of did nothing to help at all. It was a bigger ship than they had before but it was definitely nicer. There were quite a few more things than the stock marine ships came with. 

"Syrei get the ropes" Gatrom commanded

Syrei did as he was told throwing off the ropes that secured the ship to the docks. He looked at the marines running down the docks and pulled his sword free and flicked the sword lighting it on fire.

"*BLOOD FIRE!!!*" he shouted

A bar of red fire flew out and crashed into the dock damaging it and lighting it on fire halting the marines for a short while. The marine ships were blocked by other pirate ships so he couldn't hit those. He cursed silently and secured his sword to his back.

"Go Gatrom!!!" he shouted running back to the middle of the deck

He looked over and he could see the marines getting on a ship behind the ship that was next to them. The sails were barely full with wind, the ship moved lazily out of the docks.

"Rose we need some wind if we're going to get out of here" Syrei shouted 
"Ursala it would me most awesome if you would help out even a little bit" Syrei said running up and down the deck of the ship doing what needed to be done


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 14, 2011)

*The Waters around Windy Rain Island*

Rain pelts down on a pair of ships that are side by side each other one with a blue sea gull on a white background the other a jolly roger with jewels and treasure raining down on the skull and crossbones covering most of the skull up to the eyes. Even though it's raining heavily there isn't a lot of wind this far from the island. A tall man with jet black hair sits on a chair on the deck of his ship with a marine holding an umbrella over his head. Next to him sitting on the ground drenched in rain is a humongous man what a barrel in his lap.

"I hate to be kept waiting" the older man said his voice slightly impatient

*Lt Commander Shinshi*

"I told you we shoulda locked em up and collected the reward a long time ago" the huge man said

*Lt. Gromp*

"And I told you that they will continue to make money for us if they aren't locked up you buffoon"

The man grunted and raised the barrel to his head sloshing the foul smelling alcohol all over himself.

"That's why I'm in charge here" Shinshi said

He wiped a bead of black from his forehead, the dye he put in his hair was running again. He could have held this meeting inside but he wanted the pirates to remember who was in charge here. Just then a humongous hand grabbed the railing and the ship seemed to rock as a humongous man pulled himself over the railing. On his shoulder sat an extremely beautiful woman with what seemed to be a jewel encrusted umbrella. 

*Lily "Greedy Bastard" William*
_Bounty-30,000,000_

*Yoko Zuma*
_Bounty-16,000,000_

Shinshi clenched his teeth quickly but smiled before she could see it. Yoko was flanked by another two men one with his hand on the hilt of his sword. 

*Jimmy "Vibrator" Lock*
_Bountry-21,000,000_

The other man had a mask on his face and his arms drooped strangely at his sides, his body was covered in scars

*Jerry Zane*
_Bountry-17,000,000_

The group with Yoko in front with Lily on his shoulder walked up to Shinshi

"What do you want Shinshi, I have things to do" Lily said looking down at him
"Don't forget your place woman, speak when you are spoken to" Gromp said getting to his feet
"Lets kill them now, I'm sure we can find a man to do business with" 
"I always knew you were gay, what kind of man hates women?" Jimmy said with a laugh

He nudged Jerry who began to cackle madly

"Shut up Gromp" Shinshi said in a commanding tone

Gromp clenched his fists and plopped back down onto the deck shaking the ship

"I called you out today to tell you that there is a marine squadron coming this way"
"That sounds more like your concern" Lily said with a smile
"You deal with that and we deal with the townspeople and everyone gets paid" Lily said calmly
"I know what the deal is girl" Shinshi said
"I am just letting you know what the situation is"

Lily didn't answer she tapped Yoko on his head and he turned around and began to walk away from the marines

"Later gay boy" Jimmy said with a smile as he turned

There was a loud roar and Gromp was on his feet but Jerry stepped in front of Gromp and took a bone crushing punch to his face sending him flying into the railing. Jerry began to cackle again as blood dribbled from Gromp's mouth. 

"Fuckin weirdos" Gromp said holding his mouth
"Keep a leech on your dog or I'll have to put it down" Lily said over her shoulder

Jerry hung over the railing of the marine ship still laughing like a mad man

"We'll intercept the marines when they get here and try convince them we have the situation under control" Shinshi said getting to his feet
"What if they don't believe us?" Gromp asked
"Marines on active duty are killed by pirates all the time, especially weakling slap shod squadrons" Shinshi said getting to his feet grabbing the umbrella from his assistant.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 14, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *With The Phoenix Pirates in Marine Base G12
> *
> Syrei and Gatrom were working hard to get the ship moving. They had Rose and Ursala just kind of did nothing to help at all. It was a bigger ship than they had before but it was definitely nicer. There were quite a few more things than the stock marine ships came with.
> 
> ...



Lt. Junior Grade Serena Butler raced towards the Marine ship and bounded over the railing and onto the deck, eying the pirates as they attempted to sail on a stolen Pirate vessel. She was fueled by rage and humiliation, not just done to herself but to the pride of G12. Gatrom's words also still rung fresh in her mind, like salt in an open wound. She shouted orders to the men to double time it and load the cannons. 

"Close the goddamn gates you fools, and prepare to fire!" she barked, pointing at the giant metal doors which stood ajar and open, the only way in and out of the base. As the Pirates slowly sailed away Serena sprinted towards the prow. She could see that bastard Gatrom on the deck of the stolen vessel. 

She cupped her hands over her mouth and bellowed in a loud and clear voice. *"THIS ISN'T OVER GATROM GOLIATH. DO YOU HEAR ME? I'M GOING TO CATCH YOU ONE WAY OR ANOTHER!" *

Not a second later they opened fire on the pirate ship, cannons blazing. 

_Meanwhile..._
Rose looked towards Syrei and nodded. "Wind? You got it!"  She ran behind the giant sail of the main mast and formed a giant bubble between her palms, at least twice her size. Instead of popping it however she quickly began to compress the bubble. Rose furrowed her brow as she squeezed the bubble down to the size of a beach ball, concentrating from keeping the round orb from popping.  

"Anytime now Rose!" Gatrom yelled. 

Suddenly the booming voice of a woman carried towards them from a nearby Marine ship. She was yelling something or other about Gatrom but the rest of it was drowned out by the blistering cacophony of cannon fire. Up ahead the gates of the base slowing began to grind shut. "Is that your girlfriend Gatrom?" Rose giggled, as she got the bubble down to the size of a bowling ball. It was as small as she could make such a bubble without risking an uncontrolled explosion. "Everyone hold tight to something!" 

*"Bubble Burst Bomb!"* 

Rose threw the compressed bubble towards the sail like a baseball pitcher. The tiny bubble exploded, sending out a blistering shockwave of wind that buffeted the sail and sent them rocketing towards the closing gates. "We're not going to make it!" Ursla screamed. _The Phoenix Song_ barreled straight past the cast iron gates however, barely a feet of clearance on either side as it burst into open water. 

_With Serena..._
Serena could only stare with a blank and emotionless face from her perch on the Marine ship. She was sure they had the pirates boxed in, but out of nowhere their ship picked up tremendous speed and blitzed past the gates just before they closed. "Damn you...damn you all to hell. I'll find you..." Serena muttered under her breath. She clenched the railing so tightly that blood began to drip from under her fingernails. The pain was nothing to how she felt inside. 

"Should we give chase Lt.?" the helmsman asked her. Serena shook her head and walked away without saying a word. "With the Captain and Bogart down you're the commanding officer. Where are you going?"  

"Anywhere but here..."


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 14, 2011)

*With the 'highly mysterious' man...*

The mystery guest watched on as battles erupted all around the island. At times, he would be atop a tree, maintaining his balance although he was stumbling rather wildly, only to mysteriously vanish and reappear somewhere else at ground level to observe another fight. All the while, the combatants, fiercely locked in their engagements, never once looked at him. It seemed impossible, or perhaps more accurately, extremely unlikely that this could have happened, but every time the fighters were close to noticing him, their attention would be drawn away by their opponents. Perhaps he was lucky.

He was currently observing the battle between the two apparent leaders of the groups. The larger one seemed to be effortlessly outmatching the other, but the latter now pulled a new a trick out of sleeve and was fighting back successfully. Still, the mysterious figure was certain that this was only temporary and the pirate would be defeated - the marine was hardly utilizing his full strength. His crew members were not faring much better either.

"What should I do? 20 years ago, I would probably have blasted those marines to kingdom come. 10 years ago, I would probably save the lives of those pirates down there. But now, I feel a little different. It must come with age. I can't always be covering for all these small things - although they're important in their own way. If these guys really are fated to be great then they'll get out of this without my help."


----
*With Randall...*

Rustle. Rustle. 

Randall looked over his shoulder. There was much movement in the trees and jungle growth. In all likelihood, the natives were probably engaging in some sort of serious activity, in which case it would be best if he stayed out of their way so he would not have to fight them off again. He really ought to find some way of getting off the island - this couldn't possibly continue forever.

Perhaps the natives were actually defending the island against invaders. This was hardly a stretch considering the natives seemed to consider anything they did not know or recognize as an invasive presence. They would probably skewer a worm of unknown species for being foreign. Any unlucky travelers (such as himself) were sure to be attacked by them if they were sighted. Randall could not think of anything else that would incite so much activity from the natives and so, decided to follow them if possible so that he could find some people to take him off the island.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 14, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island: Garrick vs. Drake...*
The intense energy attack consumed Garrick midair and exploded in a bright red fireball tinged with black flames. Garrick flew out of the blast like a streaking comet, crashing with enough force to shake the earth around them. Drake, now totally exhausted, eyed the impact crater where Garrick had landed. "Is he done?" Close by, Kong leaped for joy, emitting a loud ook ook of victory. Drake sighed with relief and his aura energy quickly dissipated from around his body. "That gorilla was tough but I won't lose....ever!" he shouted with renewed resolved.

*"How embarrassing..."* a voice suddenly declared from within the smoke of the impact crater. Garrick's hulking form appeared, his skin blackened and singed all over, and his eyes totally red and bloodshot. Drake did a double take at the giant Marine. "No way!" Garrick spit out several bloody teeth out his mouth and cracked his neck back and forth. Walking tank that he was, he looked incredibly injured. He fixed Drake with a look of profound disgust and growled in a deep voice: *"BAH! You made me use tekkai to take that attack. I hate using that rokushiki bullshit. It's just not manly!" * 

It was true. Garrick hated rokushiki, but as a rookie on Admiral Aihato's ship he had been forced to learn some of the techniques nonetheless. Tekkai was the only one of the six forms he had come to respect, and only because it appealed to his perverse enjoyment of allowing one to endure inhuman amounts of punishment. Garrick reached down and pulled up his scorched pant legs, revealing two thick ankle weights.*"How embarrassing that you've pushed me to go this far...and bad news for you!"* Garrick unstrapped both ankle weights and dropped them. The weights cracked the ground as they hit and created two deep impact craters. Finally he removed both the brass knuckle bands that wrapped around his massive fists. The bands made a similar impact as the ankle weights. Drake eyes widened. He attempted to tap into the aura energy that had multiplied his strength to tremendous levels only a second ago, but he was very drained and struggled to bring it forth again. "C'mon!" 

Suddenly Garrick shot off towards Drake, shattering the ground as he moved. In an instant he appeared in front of Drake and rocketed a punch into the pirates gut. The force of the punch lifted Drake off of his feet. Garrick raised his right arm over Drake's back and slammed him face first into the ground. With his massive hands he pinned Drake's face into the dirt and held them there. Drake struggled to free himself but Garrick's strength had somehow increased. Now he was feeling Garrick's true strength unhindered by restraints. *"Where's that fancy ass glow energy huh? All tired already? This is the difference between us you pirate trash. You haven't even it made it into the Grand Line yet and you think you can protect your shitty nakama? Protect that red headed whore? Get real. You're nothing. Just a naive little punk who's reached the end of the line."* Kong roared with fury and leaped towards Garrick. The Marine casually slapped away the monkey however. *"I'm not even the strongest Marine they could've sent to catch you. The man who wants you alive is even stronger then me..."* Garrick mulled it over. *"Well for now at least...GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!"* 

Garrick spun Drake around to face him and wrapped both his hands around Drake's neck. *"But I'm not going to bring you back alive. Not even if they offered me a promotion to Admiral. I serve absolute justice and there is no room for mercy in absolute justice. WHAT I'M GONNA DO IS RIP YOUR FUCKIN HEAD FROM YOUR NECK AND SEND IT BACK TO HEADQUARTERS IN A BOX WITH A NICE PRETTY BOW ON TOP!!!" * 

As Garrick began to pull suddenly a giant shadow blocked out the sun and cast he and Drake in dark shadow. Garrick froze and slowly turned around. *"What in the blue hell?"* A giant snake that towered over 500 feet in the air loomed over Garrick. Arrayed around the snake were over a hundred savage looking warriors wielding spears and clubs. They rode atop giant jungle cats of all types, and giant pythons (though none as big as the one looming over Garrick). King Harrapa, a proud looking man with many scars running across his broad chest, and standing even as tall as Garrick, rode forth on a sleek jungle panther as big as a mac truck. As he beheld the ruined temple his eyes lit up with rage. *"You have defiled this holy place,"* he rumbled in a kingly voice. 

Garrick tossed away Drake and stood up. *"THIS IS MARINE BUSINESS YOU GODLESS SAVAGE. STAY THE FUCK AWAY IF YOU KNOW WHAT'S GOOD FOR YOU!"* Garrick roared back. 

The jungle panther growled menacingly at Garrick, but Harrapa patted it on the head, soothing it's anger. *"You do not belong here,"* Harrapa replied sternly. Garrick sneered defiantly at the King and spit at the jungle panther. *"I CAN HAVE YOU ALL ARRESTED AND STRUNG UP FOR INTERFERING. ROUND UP YOUR WIVES AND CHILDREN AND SEND THEM TO THE MINES! HOW DO YOU LIKE THE SOUND OF THAT YOU HEATHEN?" *

Harrapa simply smiled back at Garrick. He whistled in a high pitched tone. The colossal snake looming over Garrick hissed in response and darted at the Marine. Before Garrick could react the python swallowed him up whole and roared at the sky. Harrapa let out a whooping war cry and urged his warriors forth to cleanse the land of outsiders. Harrapa himself rode towards Drake who still laid on the ground, with his spear at the ready.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 14, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island: With Hawthorne, Gabriel, and Clemens...*
Gabriel pushed Hawthorne off. "Get off of me you idiot!" he barked at the Marine scientist. Hawthorne bristled slightly at the insult as he stood back up and dusted off his pants. "Well there is no need to be so rude my good man. I was trying to save myself from being crushed you see. Honest mistake." 

"Just stay out of my way!" Gabriel shot back. 

Hawthorne looked mournfully at the shattered steps of the temple. The entire top section had caved in, burying the entrance. It would take weeks to clear it all out and get to the Poneglyph. He then noticed Gabriel as he walked over to a still dazed Clemens. She was covered in a strange liquid that seemed to weaken her. "Right so we should arrest her then eh?" Hawthorne interjected hopefully. 

Clemens cursed at Gabriel and attempted to fight back but Gabriel lifted her up by the hair and pressed his dagger to her neck. He scoffed at Hawthorne's suggestion. "She is a traitor to justice who deserves death not imprisonment."  Hawthorne could see Clemens looking at him with pleading eyes. 

_2 years ago on the *Dark Justice*...
Hawthorne ate alone in a quiet corner of the noisy mess hall, alternately shoving spoonfuls of food in his mouth, while scribbling complex equations in his beat up notebook which only a select few beings on the planet could understand. He was startled out of his little world when a young red headed woman slammed a tray of food on his table.  

"Mind if I sit here?" she asked. 

Hawthorne slowly looked up at the woman, and cast her a puzzled look. He had been on this ship for a year now, enduring hell after leaving Dr. Volk's group. In that entire time everyone in the crew avoided him like a pariah. When it came to the musclebound grunts of Taskforce Absolute Justice, scientists were regarded as little better then Pirates. "Um...are you sure? You could sit with the others. They seem to be having...er...fun." 

"Nah most of the people around here are jerks anyway," Clemens responded with a chuckle. She quickly sat down and began eating quite unselfconsciously. "You are new here are you not?" 

She nodded. "Yeah, name's Beverly Clemens. I'm Commander Garrick's new assistant." _ 

_Right now..._
Hawthorne shook his head at the cruel display. "Her punishment is up to a court to decide...not us," Hawthorne replied, sounding very nervous.

"Don't be so naive. *We* dispense justice...let Oda sort out the rest," Gabriel said. He applied pressure to Clemens neck with the edge of the blade, and blood began to trickle down. "May Oda have mercy on your corrupt soul..." he told Clemens in a solemn voice. 

As he was about to slice her neck open, suddenly the dagger glowed white hot with heat. Gabriel yelled in pain and reflexively dropped the scorching dagger. "What was that?!" Hawthorne nervously adjusted his glasses over the bridge of his nose and fidgeted slightly. "Huh, what was what? Your dagger? Oh my what an interesting phenomenon. I have to study this!" 

Before Gabriel could respond, they were surrounded by giant forms that crept out of the jungle. Countless warriors appeared, glaring at them. A shrill howl filled the air and the warriors attacked.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 14, 2011)

*With Nirra and Alastor...*

Nirra lay back in the stream, finally able to relax for a moment. However, another smell filled the area again. This wasn't the scent of the marines though. It was something quite different. She quickly got out of the water and grabbed her bag. She started running back towards the temple. "What? Wait, where are you going?" Alastor asked as he got back to his feet. 

"Something's happening back at the temple. Come on!" Nirra shouted as she ran.

*Back at the temple...* 

As the natives loomed over Drake, he looked up at them as best her could, having difficulty moving his neck. Suddenly, Nirra came crashing through the trees, and stood between the natives and Drake. She quickly picked Drake up and threw him over her shoulder. She held her sword in her hand with the other arm. The natives were immediately shocked at the woman's size. She was even bigger than their king. King Harrapa suddenly spoke up after a moment of looking Nirra up and down. *"I see, you are of the Aish'hii. I wasn't aware that there were any of you left. I would rather not fight you, as the Aish'hii have never done anything against us. However, know this. These people have defiled our sacred land. As you can see around you."*

Nirra shook her head. "No, it's those men who destroyed this place." She pointed to the unconscious marines nearby. She moved her sword down to the ground and fell to one knee, bowing before the king. "Please. My friends only came here looking for answers. They never had any attention of defiling this place. It was the marines who decieved us into coming here in the first place. They are the ones responsible fro what has happened to this land. Please, can you find it within yourself to call your men off, and allow us to leave this place? We'll never return." Nirra looked up at the king with humble sincerity. In truth, she really didn't have much fight left in her today. She was still aching all over from fighting Andrei.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 14, 2011)

*Keng VS. Satsu Finale*

Keng now with his arms unhindered by the chains was able to just barely keep up with Satsu with another one of the rings lit up. There were two more and Satsu kept getting stronger. He'd figured out what it was that caused the rings to light up. It wasn't damage, it was blood lust or battle excitement, the two swords clashed time and time again all of a sudden Keng lost sight of Satsu only his sense of smell allowed him to partially block the attack. The chains he wore on his torso prevented him from getting slashed. There was a strange roar that seemed to come from everywhere and no where at once.

"Stay out of this Kuroc" Keng commanded

His trademark toothy smile not on his face for once, Keng slammed his sword into the platform

"I haven't gone all out in a long time" Keng started

He reached for his belt and pulled it off chains rattling to the ground, all the chains that wrapped around his torso and legs fell to the ground. Satsu didn't wait though he slashed at Keng but he was no longer there. He stood behind Satsu and slashed at the man but Satsu was able to block the attack. The power of the attack knocking him back causing him to slide along the platform. Keng was a little angry that he had to go this far for his fight, Satsu without that special sword would be nothing. Satsu swung his sword red energy flying every where Keng mirrored the attack but Satsu's attack blew his own away. Keng moved to avoid the attack but Satsu was already there all he could do was block the strike his knees buckled under the power of the attack. He noticed the last ring on the sword was lit up now. It seemed that Satsu was now faster and stronger than Keng. He grit his teeth a kick from Satsu sent him flying when he got up and felt the bite of a sword he roared and pushed the sword off with his bare hand. Blood was dripping from his palm and back. He swung his sword but Satsu was already gone he growled audibly. Satsu moved and Keng had to use all of his senses to keep up with Satsu and just barely so he had shallow slash wounds all over his body. Blood was pouring off him in streams he was boiling mad

"It's time to finish this up" Satsu said with a fiendish smile on his face

The humongous red aura that spiraled around Sastu was everywhere now, Keng cursed as Satsu swung his sword and the entire aura was thrown into the attack. It was one of the biggest attacks Keng had ever seen in his life.

"You are a worthy opponent" Keng shouted

He put both hands on his sword for the first time in the battle, the first time in years and swung his sword with all his might. The humongous slash clashed with the angry fiery red aura. The swirling storm of red won out engulfing both Keng's attack and Keng himself.

"Well that's all there in to that" Satsu said with a smile
"*You think it's over?*" Keng's voice boomed

He climbed back on the platform his body dripping a mixture of blood and sea water.

"Impossible!!" Satsu shouted

Keng moved and brought his sword down with all his strength two hands on the hilt, Satsu couldn't keep up with Keng though. Satsu's sword was knocked out of his hands and sent flying. It stuck itself in the platform the rings jingling playfully. Satsu moved for his sword but Keng was already in front of him.

"*You used up all your power trying to kill me and failed, now you're just a weakling and I was just getting excited!!!!*" Keng boomed

He grabbed the hilt of Satsu's sword and two of the rings lit up as soon as he touched the weapon. He smiled for the first time since the battle started when he felt the power surging through him. He swung the sword and the aura around him was thrown into the attack the slash opened up a humongous wound on Satsu's chest and the two rings lit up again. 

"I like this sword!!!" Keng said with a smile all his pointed teeth showing

He held his two swords in his hands and swung them simultaneously the attacks joining before slamming into Satsu as he knelt on the ground

"*To the victor goes the spoils*" Keng laughed maniacally 

Three rings lighting up this time, something about the sword made him battle crazy and blood hungry. He looked around for another enemy and saw only Dante fighting some huge monster and the aura suddenly died down the light on the rings winking out, getting involved in that fight wasn't worth it, he could tell the fight was almost at an end. He looked at the two weapons in his hand. 

"I think I'll hold on to this and see how I like it" Keng said to no one in particular

Then came the loud rumble and Keng looked at his other sword

"You don't worry, I won't forget about you" Keng said patting the black monstrosity he held in his right hand. 

Using the two swords at the same time would probably seal his true power more than making him stronger. The only reason he was able to survive Satsu's final attack was because he used a two handed slash. He didn't like it but he had been forced. He walked over to where his pile of chains lay and wrapped himself back up along with Kuroc. He held Kuroc propped up on his shoulder and the new sword which was smaller on his waist.

"Devil King!!!!!" Keng shouted
"All of us are done yet you're still struggling"
"Do you need some help? Keng is getting hungry again!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 14, 2011)

*With Robin and The Mystic Pirates*

Robin looked at the end of the encounter she was a little disappointed she expected a grand finale but the guy just bitched out and left. She looked at the people who were left, she hopped down off the railing and picked up the burnt remains of Gilroy's old crew. 

"Can we please leave this place before something else crazy happens" Robin suggested

The others seemed to share her sentiment, Feroy took up the other body and threw it over board just as Robin had done. She still smelled of gasoline

"You guys get the ship going" she said not quite a command but more of a suggestion
"I need a shower, I'll see what I can whip up for dinner when I see the galley on this boat" she called as she went below deck.

It wasn't long before she felt the ship moving she didn't know everyone that was aboard the boat now but she at least knew who Feroy and Tengu was. They were the people the letter mentioned as the people that saved her. Her mind ran on her devil fruit power but she quickly stamped the thought out.

"I'll deal with that later" she thought

Her shower didn't take long and she found some clothes lying around in one of the rooms. It didn't fit her right, it had probably belonged to the woman that Gilroy had burnt to a crisp. She put it on and folded up sleeves and pant legs so that she could moved without tripping. She made her way into the galley and checked to see what they had. There wasn't much but she could whip something simple up. From what she saw of the guys above none of them looked like picky eaters. 

"Rice with pieces of salted meat boiled as to remove some of the salt and some gravy" she said tasting the gravy

She walked up onto the deck

"DINNER IS SERVED EVERYONE!!!!!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 15, 2011)

*With Ryuu Shina in Marinford*

Shina looked down at her hands they had been wrapped tight with cloth to keep her fingers strait as they healed. She didn't like that kind of thing but the marines doctors were very persistent. She made a fist an threw a few punches a strait and a hook. Those punches weren't part of her style but she acquired many techniques as she grew. It didn't make much sense to limit herself. The wraps didn't hamper her movement in any way so that at least pleased her. She grabbed her bag and her spare uniforms and made her way toward the docks. She was excited to finally become part of a squadron and nervous at the same time. By the time she got to the docks she could see men hustling and bustling around one vessel more than the others she walked over to one of the marines

"What's the name of that vessel there?" she asked
"_Oh that's one of our newer crusier type battle ships. It's not as big as some of the others but it's faster and there are more cannons on there than anyone would need._" the marine said
"_It's called *The Xtreme Machine*_"

Shina shook her head in disbelief, as she got closer to the ship she could see a man giving out orders. He wasn't shouting, she couldn't really explain but he had a commanding tone about him. As she got closer to him she noticed a sword, that man had to be Lt. Powell. Her superior and the man in charge of the squadron.

"Good day sir" she said getting his attention
"You must be Lt. Powell, Ensign Ryuu reporting for duty."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 15, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *With Nirra and Alastor...*
> 
> Nirra lay back in the stream, finally able to relax for a moment. However, another smell filled the area again. This wasn't the scent of the marines though. It was something quite different. She quickly got out of the water and grabbed her bag. She started running back towards the temple. "What? Wait, where are you going?" Alastor asked as he got back to his feet.
> 
> ...



Harrapa eyed the Aish'hii tribeswoman with his piercing gaze. He could tell by her sincerity that she was telling the truth, and though he was of a mood for war, he was still a man of honor above all else. *"This is my commandment woman of the Aish'hii. I will allow you to live for the sake of your lost tribe. I will also spare your comrades. But know this...you are forever exiled from this sacred land. Leave now and never set foot on this island again!" *

Nirra nodded and bowed her head low to the ground. "Thank you oh noble king..." 

Harrapa raised his war spear over his head and spoke to his warriors in a booming voice.. *"LET THE GIRL AND HER COMRADES PASS. HOWEVER THE MARINE INFIDELS SHALL RECEIVE NO MERCY!"* The warriors of the tribe cried back in unison, eager to make the remaining Marines pay. 

_With Amelia and Van..._
Amelia and Van had been engaged in heated battle just before everything went FUBAR. Blood trickled down her forehead and she breathed in ragged gasps. The sniper was actually much better then she gave him credit for, but it looked like they'd have to cut their battle short. Right now TFAJ had much bigger things to worry about then catching the Atlas Pirates. For instance the dozens of angry natives intent on skewering them to death. 

"Next time..." she promised him, before disengaging and forming a gray cloud under her feet and taking to the air. She darted out of the range of a hail of spears while quickly activating her den den mushi and making contact with the _*Dark Justice*_. The Marine battleship was anchored just beyond visible range of Razorleaf Island. "This is Master Chief Petty Officer Amelia Armstrong, requesting an immediate evac. We've got about a hundred hostiles on our ass right now. Garrick is down and we've lost at least half of our force!"  

The communications officer responded in a surprised voice. *"Repeat again officer Armstrong. Did you just say that Garrick is down?!" *

"YES, DOWN. AS IN EATEN BY A GIANT PYTHON. NOW GET SOME BOATS AND REINFORCEMENTS OVER HERE ON THE DOUBLE!" 
*
"Copy, we're on our way. ETA is five minutes." * 

As Amelia soared over the temple ruins she spotted Warrant Officer Smirnov within the rubble. He looked out of it and was being surrounded by natives riding atop giant jungle cats. Amelia whistled at Smirnov and dive bombed towards him on her nimbus cloud. Amelia skirted just an inch off the ground and scooped him up under her cloud, narrowly avoiding the claws of a pouncing jaguar. .


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 15, 2011)

*With Levy A. Than*

The chef emerges from the water minutes later. His stubby little arms flapping madly too keep himself afloat. He looks up at Levy with mad, bloodshot eyes. *“YOU FILTHY ANIMAL!!!” *Swelter shoots out of the water like a cannonball, knives in both of his arms. He spins, like a tornado, hoping to slice Levy into many pieces. Levy sidesteps the attack and Swelter goes crashing into the wall behind him. The fat chef jumps to his feet, though. Or more accurately, he stands on his hands. He turns around and in between his toes are knives. He starts to kick forward, throwing the knives at high-speeds. *“DIE, FISHMAN!”*

Levy jumps back dodging the first knife, while the second cuts into his cheek. He catches the next two, the first with his hand and the other with his tail. He throws the knife with his tail, the knife landing in between Swelter’s legs. The chef yelps and backflips, landing back on his feet. The knives he had kept between his toes wear launched into the air when he performed the flip. He catches the knives and gets in a stance.

Levy laughs. “Are you serious human? You still want to continue this beating?” Swelter presses his knives against each other and grins savagely. *“I won't stop until I have my perfect meal!”* Levy cracks his knuckles. “Let’s finish this then.” He too gets into a stance. *"AGGGH!” *Swelter yells some type of battle cry which is muffled by blood. Just as the chef takes a few steps, Levy’s tail shoots out. *“Devilfish Sparring!”*

Levy’s long and powerful tail is now wrapped around Swelter’s midsection so tightly that you can hear the bones popping. *“HAHAHAHAHA!”* Levy guffaws. “You humans are so pathetic and stupid! Bet you weren’t expecting that, eh? Well don’t be surprised. We fishman are actually a lot smaller then you humans. It’s because fish brains see things differently then that of an ape’s…” Levy rambles on, bragging to himself. Meanwhile Swelter squirms and knocks off his hat, the knife hidden there comes falling off, landing into his piggish fingers. He giggles with delight and before Levy can notice, he raises his blade and slices his tail. 

The portion he slices falls to the floor along with Swelter. Levy shouts, gripping his tail in pain. Blood drips from his tail and he looks at the chef with pure, uncontrolled hate. 

“You bastard!” He roars, angrily. Swelter holds up the piece of tail he cut and laughs. *“Now I can finally have Fishman stew.” *Levy lets what’s left of his tail hit the floor and he charges at Swelter. Before the Chef can examine the piece of tail further, he is tackled and knocked off the ship into the ocean.

Levy doesn’t stop there though, following after the chef. The chef tries to swim to the surface like before, but suddenly a shark-like figure hits him. He looks down at his side and is horrified to see his guts bursting out of his side, where a huge chunk is missing. Before he can take all of this into store, he is attacked again. This time, his attacker puts a hand to his throat and starts to choke him. Levy levels his eyes with the chef, making sure his message is clear and then releases his grip. He kicks Swelter farther down the sea.

Then the chef is ripped to pieces by the claws and teeth of a very angry beast. His body is devoured, ironically, by the very thing he had tried to kill and eat. Whereas he was the hunter on land, Levy was the hunter of the water, a shark. He had been helpless in the sea where he met his death. Just like an actual shark, Levy quickly departs, allowing the scavengers of the sea to pick off the bones and little meat that Levy has left. When he surfaces, the edges of Levy’s mouth is covered in blood.

He crawls upon the deck and looks at his stump of a tail with a look of disappointment. He then shrugs. It will re grow in time, he just wishes a filthy human wasn’t the one who had sliced it off. Walking over to be Keng, he growls and says, “Captain is still fighting?” He then licks around the edges of his mouth and lets out a burp. “Sorry.”


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 15, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra lifted Clemens up and threw her over her other shoulder. She turned back to Harrapa, giving him a nod of respect before turning around again and heading for the ship. "The rest of you, come on," she called over to the other members of the crew who could still walk. "You're welcome to come along too, ghost boy," she said as she passed by Alastor.

As she reached the shore of the island, Nirra climbed aboard the ship. Placing both Drake and Clemens onto the deck, she turned to see Kong looking rather concerned. "Don't worry, little guy. They're gonna be alright. I've got something that should heal up their wounds pretty quickly. And on top of that, we've still got Henry." She held out her arm, and Kong promptly climbed up to her shoulder. As Nirra opened her large bag up to look for her collection of medicines, she heard Clemens speak up. "Nirra..." Nirra turned around and saw Clemens sitting up. "Thank you." Nirra smiled and turned back to the bag. "No problem. When I became a member of the crew, your lives became my highest priority. There's really no need to thank me. You guys should rest for now. I'll get the ship moving soon myself."

*With the Mystic Pirates...*

As the ship left the island, Gilroy, hiding in a large bush, watched as it drifted away. "This ain't over. Ya think I'm licked? I ain't licked. I'm just wiser now. I can't take ya all on meself just yet. I gotta be strategic n' all. I just gotta get me another ship, n' a better crew. I ain't licked yet."


----------



## Vergil (Jan 15, 2011)

*Mystic Pirates*

Shinpachi had no time to deal with the fight. His concentration was using the last of the Healing Herb and mixing the exact right proportions with the other various chemicals Kagami had so kindly brought. This was his own invention, a healing potion. It seemed as though the research of alchemy was not quite as crazy as some would make it out to be. A lot of it made sense. Turning lead to gold was the one folk normally latched onto but the science behind it was valid. 

The work may not have yeilded the golden goose that they wanted but it did open up other areas. Shinpachi was well read in them. This herb combined with these chemicals could either produce a deadly poison or a chemical that greatly accelerated cell regeration. There were side effects of course and they were as unpredictable as the wind but thus far they were all psychological, with the recipient gaining temporary personality quirks. Whilst it could potentially be embarrassing for the subject, whhen faced with the alternative of dying a painful and slow death, most people would choose the potion.

He steadily added a clear liquid to the beaker and added countless more. After a while he sighed in satisfaction. He hoped that he had it right. There was no way of telling but he had done it so many times now that the recipie was firmly fixed in his head, but the line was extremely fine between healing and muscle degenerative poison. Thankfully in its mildest form the poison was was temporary paralysing agent, though in its strongest it would eat through the organs, eventually causing lung and heart failure. Ironically the only known cure was the cell regenerative chemical that Shinpachi hoped he had in his hands.

“Here, drink this.” he said softly to the semi conscious Mion. She weakly opened her mouth and allowed the bitter tasting liquid to go down her throat. Shinpachi looked on with bated breath. Her breathing improved, the bruises started to disappear and her eyes started to open. Shinpachi sighed a breath of relief and relaxed. Just right. That made it seven out of ten from memory. 

Mion stood up and looked at Shinpachi. She was taller than he was by almost 6 inches and she looked down at him and put a hand on his chest. Her hand went sensually around his torso.

“Wh-wha-” Shinpachi started and before he knew it she forcibly removed his poncho and then smiled at a clearly bewildered man. 

“I'm just borrowing this. Add it to the things I have to thank you for. And I WILL thank you. Perhaps repeatedly.” she said and heard the tell tale heart racing and strained breathing. Men were easy. “I like your heartbeat. It has a nice rhythm.” she said putting on the poncho. If anything it made her look sexier. 

Mion hoisted Kagami over her shoulder, who was still in a drunken stupor, babbling about fighting the horde on her own. Shinpachi gathered his things and also went on the boat. 

He knew he couldn't stay in Slim Chance town. Though the leader was dead, he was still a dead man there. The rest of the posse would hunt him down and make sure he was dead. Mion had a debt of gratitude to pay to everyone who had saved her and Kagami....well she was too damned drunk to know.

The call for Dinner was yelled out by a girl going by the name of Robin.The crew seemed like a decent lot. Kagami woke up clutching her head.

“Ugh...I feel terrible...” she said. Her eyes opened wide as her hangover was quickly taken over by utter shock. “I'm on a boat! I've been kidnapped! Oh my God!” she cried out and then saw Shinpachi. 

“You! It was you, you damned pervert! You kidnapped me so you could do... things...with... things...on uh....me...” Kagami didn't really know what she was talking about.

“I didn't kidnap you! It was just you were passed out drunk in a bathtub and just so you weren't brutally murdered by the Posse, Mion and I decided to take you along.” Shinpachi explained.

“Oh yeah! That reminds me, you're meant to pay me! Where's my money?!” Kagami yelled

“Uhh...It's in the...” in truth he had none. He just played a bluff. “I'm sorry! I have none, I never did! I just couldn't let Mion die like that! It was too cruel and...” Kagami looked at him with her arms crossed and a stern look. He then grabbed him by the collar and brought him close

“Hey! You guys!” Kagami called out to Tengu and Feroy who had helped free Mion. “He owes us right? So I guess you're gonna keep him on board 'till he pays up. If you don't mind, I'd like to stay too just to keep an eye on him and get my money too.” she said looking at the pair.

Mion also approached them. “I shall stay until my debt to you has been paid in full.” she said intensely. “I do not have any of this money you speak of, but I will aid your cause, whatever it may be.” She bowed slightly to them. Having lived in a cave all her life she had no idea on how the outside world worked.

Kagami turned to face Shinpachi with a death glare.

“L-look! Dinners ready...” Shinpachi said weakly pointing to the food in an attempt to change topics.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 16, 2011)

*With Alexis Riddle?*

A huge battleship sails through a stormy sea. The ship?s metal is rusted with the name of the ship engraved on its side. The Freeman; the paint slowly peeling off, leaving huge white marks where the paint had begun to slip due to the elements that constantly raged against the ship. This incredibly old battleship wasn?t filled with able marines, but instead a lone girl. Standing on the deck was a red-haired teenager with bright green eyes and yellow pants. As you get closer to her face, you can see freckles. The girl, who is holding an upside down map and reading its directions

?So that?s how I get to Triangle Island?? She says, staring for a while. ?This is too easy, then! A novice navigator could get through this course. And I?m far from novice?? Indeed, the course to Triangle Island was lax and as the ship drifted through it, she lazily steers the boat. She wasn?t that interested in the island itself, but instead something in it. ?Soon I?ll be able to get the Bonebuster. With this ship I couldn?t even make into the Grand Line, much less into the New World.? Why was a little girl interested in the New World?

Simple. 

It was there she knew that her parents; Edward Riddle and Dela Riddle would be waiting. They were famous pirates and she knew that they would want to see that their daughter was doing very well. So, Alexis Riddle, daughter of the Riddles had sought them out after she saw past the lies created by her foster family. ?Closer,? she mutters, her eyes radiant with hope. 

*With Anya Hatzilakos*

As a rookie marine, you?re so excited when you graduate from the Academy. No more crazed drill instructors, or lectures from some old professor. You also didn?t have to read through the Marine Rulebook every day. And let?s not get started on the food. Those were all the things Ensign Anya Hatzilakos was not missing as she headed to where she had been assigned. The marine squad was a newly commissioned one, Xtreme, apparently. She wondered why it had been named that?

Anya didn?t really care. She was a fresh marine graduate with some spiffy Devil Fruit powers (that she still had some trouble grasping) and a desire to deliver justice. You could compare her to a gun, waiting to go off. In this case, the bullets would be going straight through the heads of pirates. She imagined, saving some poor village from evil pirates. 

?Lucio Powell, Stryker, and Ryuu Shina?? She wondered how these marines would be and if they?d be eager to deliver justice as she was. As Anya continued to walk towards the meeting spot, she would later realize one day, that she had no idea what she was getting into.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 16, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

Jason saw the perfect moment of the heavy axe sinking into that panda's skull disappear before his eyes. The axe's blade whistled just inches in front of the panda's face and slammed into the ground. Jason threw it back up with a snarl when the panda did something curious. It suddenly looked to the right. _Stupid move._ Jason set the axe sailing for a coup de grace, when something more curious happened. The panda screamed. Jason's mouth fell open, again, as he stared at the panda. Awesome, a mermaid to the right, but there was a talking panda right here. 

Jason's fascination was what saved him here, because the following hook was a heavy one. Jason's quickly thrown up defense consisting of a single arm was smashed away, and the heavy punch itself stopped only a few inch short of the side of Jason's head. "Curse you, panda" Jason screamed as he launched a double forward kick at the beast, doing a backwards somersault. He landed with his back to the panda and immediately launched a backward kick, spinning his good sight back to the front. Then he jammed two fingers to the front, one on his right and one on his left hand. 

Jason smiled. No way the panda could hold this one. Arrividecci, friend. "Shockwave Shockwave no Double Finger Pulse" In Jason's head, he could already hear the next phase of the fight. _Boom._


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 16, 2011)

*Dante vs Don Tenma*

The Devil King, now in his true Devil form, looked up at the massive beast. Both pirate captains had turned into quite the beasts, and though Don Tenma's new appearance was more gruesome, Dante's was definitely more deadly...

Dante hears Keng shout something towards him and he simply glares at him from the corner of his eyes, *"Insolent fool, if you do not shut that hole in your skull immediately I will rip you to shreds..."* 

There was something different about his normal demeanor of threats, there was an evil to his tone that came with his new form. Keng went to speak again but with a simple wave of his massive arm a circle of flames surrounded him, missing his body by mere inches from all sides.

*"Now, back to the even larger annoyance,"* he turns his attention back towards Tenma, *"You are the strongest being in this sea...?"*

Tenma in his savage form ignores his words and simply delivers a massive punch. The monster's fist stops before it connects however. As he takes a closer looks he sees that with merely one red finger the Devil King had halted the attack.

*"How pathetic the North Blue truly is..."* he spreads his fingers wide and fire begins to run up the beast's arm. Seconds later his entire body is engulfed in flames. 

He stomps around madly, screaming and roaring. Dante cocks back his hand, a strange dark red energy forming within his palm, *"Now perish,"* with a mighty thrust he sends an enormous blast of energy that crashes into Tenma's chest and carries him far off into the distance before he finally crashes into the sea.

Dante slowly begins to shrink back to his normal form, his skin returning to normal color and his white mane retracting back into his black hair with just a speck of white. He breathes heavily as he keeps himself standing by leaning on his feet.

With one last breath to regain his composure he glares back at his two underlings, "Well...Did my delay bother you? Maybe you would like to join the former "King of the North"" he pauses for a moment and then turns his attention back to the other end of the platform.

Dr. Elizabeth, the mad doctor of the Demon Horde Pirates shakes wildly, "Judging from your syringes I assume you are a doctor,"  she doesn't reply, simply continues to shake, "If so then you will come aboard my ship. My underlings will need much medical care and you will be the one to provide it..."

A wild grin comes over her face, "ABSOLUTELY! YES YES YES! I WOULD WANT NOTHING MORE THAN TO SERVE A MAN THAT COMMANDS SUCH POWER!" she shouts before diving forward and bowing before him, "Very well...Get on the ship."

Suddenly a loud crash occurs within _Satan's Mistress_, "That damn Panda..." he walks towards the ship, "You may get to have a second meal," he says towards Levy.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 16, 2011)

*Aboard The Gaia...*

Drake had been flashing in and out of consciousness as Nirra carried him and Clemens towards the ship. The battle with Garrick had severely damaged the Pirate Captain, and that new form he had taken had used up every last drop of energy he had.

"E...Everyone..." he says slowly, "We...We...Don't leave...Without...Everyone!" he shouts before finally passing out.

Kong clenches his small fist. As first mate he would do just as his captain asked. He leaps off of the ship and transforms into a small rocket. It quickly shoots off into the woods. 

*Back at the Battlefield...*

Lt. Junior Grade Masters glares back towards Hawthorne, "Do you take me for a fool!" he knew exactly just what had happened, but the interference had wasted just enough time as they were now surrounded by the warriors of the island.

Gabriel quickly retrieved his other blade from the floor and took an offensive stance, "The traitor has already escaped, and now we have these bastards to deal with," he eyes the snake that engulfed Garrick. 

"Damn," he leaps forward, slashing down one of the warriors and heading for the snake. He leaps forward and stabs his two blades into the beast's stomach. He pushes off with his feet and slashes an X across the beast's chest, though the wounds were not deep enough to gut open it's stomach.

Kong transforms back into his monkey form as he lands above the temple. He looks down and spots the remaining members of the crew. He lands down on top of Edward's muscular shoulder, "Oh hey der monkey," he wildly screeches at the shipwright before he looks around and gets the situation, "Ah, seems we're leavin', I got distracted with all dis marine bashin!"

He rushes forward, slamming his massive fists into two marines before approaching Van, "Ey Gun Boy! It's time to vamoose!" Van shoots down a marine coming from behind Edward and nods.

"You too purdy boy!" Rufio, who was in the midst of a conversation with what looked like an opposing marine, shrugs, *"Seems it's time to make my leave."*

As the warriors begin to over run the marines the pirates head through the woods, "Garrick can handle the rest...I don't care what savages are here, I _will_ cut them down," he dashes in front of the crew, his blades drawn, *"You will not escape..."*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 16, 2011)

*Triangle Island Marine base*

"Another day, another 24 hours of mind numbing boredom," A silver haired boy said, slumping down in the marine bases' impromptu lounge.

"Please don't talk like that Rich," Sandy said, brushing some imaginary dirt off of her spotless lab coat. "You're just going to depress me."

"After all, who knows? Something might actually happen today," Jacob said. Lucy, who was sitting on his lap, smiled and pet his head softly.

"Jay-Jay's right. Anything's possible," She said, giving him a kiss on the top of his head.

A pale, sullen man in a black trench coat scoffed. "Jay-Jay? Nicknames now? Captain, could you please make them stop?"

Rich sighed. "Sort it out yourself Raloth. Just hex 'em or something."

Raloth made an exasperated sound and stormed off, muttering something about it not being that easy and ridiculous management. Rich sighed again, and nobody said anything.

And then the alarms started.

*The Shores of Triangle Island...*

Kore sat on the beach, resting up against a sturdy tree trunk. He was very tired. He had not slept in a very long time. 

As he looked out over the ocean in front of him, he saw a large marine battleship come into view. Kore frowned. Marine battleships were never supposed to come here. Only small boats. Battleships weren't even supposed to know of this island's existence.

He supposed it could be a true marine ship. But there was no point in risking his job based on a hunch. Kore stood and faced the ship, waiting. He was tired. but he had been tired for a long, long time.

*With the Cipher Pirates, on the other side of the island*

"Alright," Kent said, making sure his gloves were on right and looking over the rest of his crew. "Is everyone ready?"

There were several nods and assorted yeses. 

"Good," Kent said. "Because I've got a super awesome plan that you guys need to follow _to the letter._" He paused for a moment, a moment that stretched on longer...and longer...and longer.

"Uh, what exactly is this plan?" Elaine asked finally.

"Plan? Oh...huh..." he shrugged. "You know what, fuck it. Let's just rush 'em."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 16, 2011)

*East Blue Division Marine Headquarters...*
Lt. Junior Grade Serena Butler sat in the cavernous office of Rear Admiral Marka Ragnos, commandant of the East Blue Marine forces. It had been several days since the embarrassing incident at G12 with the Atlas Pirates. Now here she was. The half giant Rear Admiral stared down at her from a desk that was as large as a small cottage, and scratched his salt and pepper beard with a thoughtful expression. She felt uncomfortable under his discerning gaze and tried to hide her growing impatience. Finally he spoke, in a deep rumbling bass voice that reverberated through the room. 

*"Your record is sterling Lt. Butler. It's a shame for the East Blue to lose such a promising young Marine such as yourself."* 

Serena nodded, she needed a change of scenery. Something to get rid of the taste of defeat that still stung as if it was only yesterday. "I've gotten as strong as I'm going to become here in the East Blue sir. I need to be in the Grand Line where the biggest threats are. It's the only way that I can grow stronger and fulfill my potential." 

*"Very well, however I've decided to deny your request to serve with Taskforce Absolute Justice." *

"Why sir? I was told that they're the best and they get the toughest assignments."  Serena leaned forward in her chair, gripping the armrests tightly. "I'm good enough to serve with them sir. If you think I'm not strong enough then-"

The Rear Admiral raised his right hand and silenced her. *"It's not your strength that I doubt. I just don't want to see you..."* He paused as if trying to find the right words. "*Put it this way, serving under that man will not turn you into the Marine you want to be. Trust me I'm doing you a favor. Besides I've heard that TFAJ has run into some trouble in the South Blue."* 

"But-"  
*
"I don't want to hear anymore about it. That's that.  Here is your new assignment." * The giant Rear Admiral stood up to his full height, well over 25 feet, and handed her a letter marked with the official seal of the Marines. 

Serena sighed as she took the letter. A puzzled look appeared on her face as she slowly read aloud the name of the squad. "Xtreme Marine Squadron? I've never even heard of them?"   

*"Yes they're a new squad. You ship out on the next transport. Good luck and godspeed Miss Butler."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 16, 2011)

*Razorleaf Island: Taskforce Absolute Justice vs. The Atlas Pirates...*
Hawthorne chuckled innocently at Gabriel's accusation, but it was rather unconvincing considering the nervous sweat dripping down his brow. "Oh come now Mr. Masters. I am merely a humble scientist..."  It was then that Hawthorne noticed over a dozen enraged warriors running at him. 

"PLEASE DO NOT KILL ME. I RESPECT YOUR WONDERFUL CULTURE!!!" 

Hawthorne took off in a sprint. He tried to get to Gabriel in order to hide behind him, but the foolish man was still obsessed with capturing the pirates. Didn't he realize a lost cause when he saw one? In his frantic state Hawthorne tripped over a jagged rock and landed hard on his chin. Hawthorne tasted warm salty blood as he accidentally bit his own tongue. 

"Mah thung!" he cried. 

The warriors hooped and hollered as they neared him, waving their poison barbed spears around. They quickly surrounded him on all sides. "Can we talk this over? During my university days I spent a summer living with the native Ramupupu tribe of West Blue. I believe they are distantly related to you. So really if you think about it, I am like your second cousin...hahahahahaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" 

The warriors weren't impressed and one of them responded by hurling a spear at his face. Hawthorne ducked at the last second, more by luck and overwhelming fear for his life. Hawthorne screamed, "I do not want to hurt any of you, but I will defend myself if I have to!" Hawthorne's right eye glowed bright red. He focused on the spear held high by one of the warriors. Suddenly the spear burst into flames and exploded. The stunned warrior fell to the ground. Hawthorne quickly sprung back to his feet and leaped over him, running for his life. He had always been good at running.  

_With Gabriel..._
King Harrapa bounded in between Gabriel and the remaining Atlas Pirates, riding atop a giant jungle panther. *"You will pay the price for your arrogance Marine filth!"* Harrapa cried. He dove off the giant panther and stabbed at Gabriel with a giant war lance. 

_Meanwhile..._
The great jungle python rolled back and forth across the ground in uncontrollable pain. Violent impacts could be heard from within it's midsection, like a drum being pounded over and over again. Suddenly the pythons stomach exploded, raining innards and blood all across the field. As the python ceased it's death roll and lay still, Garrick slowly walked out of the creatures blown out stomach, looking like some foul creature which even hell could not tolerate. 

He was covered from head to toe in green bile and black tinged blood. His skin sizzled from the creatures potent stomach acids. The only thing that had saved him from being consumed was his tekkai. Even then by all rights he should've died but Garrick was too stubborn to die. When he saw the heathen natives of this island overwhelming his squad, he clenched his fists in anger. "Not on my fuckin watch!"  Even though he was on his last legs he was damned if he'd let some jungle savages thwart him of his prize.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 17, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra looked down at Drake and nodded after he told her only to leave with everyone. Of course, she planned on doing so, but she also made the king a promise that they would leave the island, and she planned to do so as soon as possible. She turned around and faced the island. "Those idiots better get here in the next five minutes."

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*

Ten slowly landed on the metallic deck of a large building. She began to walk towards the large double doors in front of her. A pair of scientists waited for her in front of the entrance. _"Good to have you back, Number Ten."_ 

Deep in the facility, Ten layed on a large operating table, as Stavio opened up a plate located in the center of her stomach, revealing a highly advanced circuit board. "Hmm. Tell me Number Ten, did you find being out and about again interesting?" Stavio asked as he started working on her mechanics. 

"It was interesting. I apologize for my tardiness. I was separated from you and the others."

"Don't worry about that dear. Volk has given you a new assignment anyway. I'll brief you on it shortly. But first, we need to discuss that owl you met." 

"Daniel Dapper?" Ten's eyes moved to look over to Stavio pulled out a small wrench. "Indeed."


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 17, 2011)

*With Randall...*

Clang! Both Gabriel and King Harrapa stopped as two weapons impeded Gabriel's progress - a sword and a spear. He looked up to see a bespectacled young man blocking his way, a weapon in each hand. He pushed hard with his daggers, and caused his adversary to slowly back up. 

"Who are you? Get out of my way," Gabriel commanded. The young man merely shook his head in response. "I don't want to keep being stuck here. Judging from what I've seen, these guys are probably pirates and you guys are probably marines. I'll just hitch a ride with these pirates to get off this island. My name's Randall, by the way," he added as he continued retreating under the pressure Gabriel was exerting. 

"In that case, you are an ally of these pirates and will be dispatched according to Oda's will, followed by that heathen savage over that," the marine replied disdainfully. He shoved Randall away using his daggers, then delivered a leg sweep with his jet dial boots, causing Randall to fall to the floor. He quickly followed up by dashing forwards and stabbing his twin daggers downwards, only to be intercepted by Randall. However, Gabriel had leverage on his side and Randall did not appear to be able to hold on much longer.

"Time to die, scum," Gabriel spat as Randall's arms began trembling. Randall said nothing in response. Instead, four more arms shot out of his sleeves and drew four more weapons - an axe, scythe, gun, and claw. Gabriel's eyes widened and he darted backwards, but not before he got a few nasty slashes and a bullet wound in his right shoulder.

"Devil's Fruit! You are even more corrupted than I thought, demon."

"Demon? Well, maybe you're right. The fruit I ate was a mythical Zoan type: the Asura fruit. It allows me to transform into a sinful and power-seeking deity of carnage. It seems that you really want to kill me, but I'm not interested in fighting you at all. I'll leave it to this guy here," Randall said, gesturing towards Harrapa.

And with that said, he turned around and started running towards the _Gaia_.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 17, 2011)

*With the World Pirates?*

An hour had passed since Duke had announced that he would destroy the Marine base of Littleback within a single hour. Marine sentries posted on the wall, grinned when they didn?t see anything. One of these sentries runs off, back into the walls of the base to tell Commander Brutus the good news. When he reaches the man?s office, more accurately, chamber, he is sitting in a chair smoking a cigar. *?So??* The man asks.

The sentry grins and says, ?He is a no-show!? Brutus is silent for a while, but then he spits. *?Of course. All pirates are cowards. They know better than to fuck with the marines of Littleback.?* The marines all present in the chamber laugh. The sentry chuckles as well, ?They probably left when they heard-?

*BOOOM!*

The marine falls to his feet as the castle shakes violently. Another sentry runs into the room, stepping over his fellow marine and says, ?The pirates have come! From the east! They appear to be on top of a? walking house!? Brutus growls, putting out his cigarette as he stands. He easily towers over everyone else in the room. His eyes look down at the sentry from earlier. *?The east? You were assigned to oversee that direction??* The sentry?s eyes widen and he puts his hands together, ?No please!?

*?Hand me your gun, marine.?* He says to the other Sentry. Perhaps out of fear or loyalty, he hands the gun to Brutus without hesitation. Brutus squeezes the trigger, ignoring the screams of the marine, and shoots him right through the head. *?Someone fetch my anchor! And go get Morgan! Tell her we have pirates to kill!? *

---

Duke grins as he sees the marines scramble to defend their shoddy little base. There is now a huge, gaping hole in the eastern wall. ?This is just one of the first marine bases which will fall in the name of my conquest!? He says, laughing madly. Duke gestures to his first mate and they both jump off the house Duke has animated. Although Duke hated to admit it, it was taking a lot of energy to keep the house moving. With a wave of his hand, the house returned to its normal state. 

Duke and Rush walk through the hole they created. Several marines surround them and raise their rifles. Duke chuckles? ?I won?t run this time.? Duke claps his hand and a giant hand protrudes from the ground, smacking the marines around. Duke charges, with Rush right behind him. He punches several marines in the faces, others, he kicks, knocking them back.

Together, Duke and Rush leave behind a trail of injured and knocked out marines. As Duke turns a corner, he punches another marine in the face. When they finally reach the courtyard, Duke angrily shouts, ?Where are you, Brutus? Are you a coward who hides behind his men? *COME OUT AND FACE ME LIKE A MAN!*?

A knife is thrown in Duke?s direction, but he dodges, when he hears the voice of the knife. He looks up at the balcony, which oversees the courtyard to see Brutus and a dark-haired woman, carrying a lot of knives with her. She looks disappointed to see that she missed. *?Here I am pirate.?* Brutus says. He pulls out a giant anchor and points at Duke. *?Insulting me was a bad idea, boy.?*

Duke grins and cracks his knuckles. ?I?ll defeat you marine! Then I will destroy this base!? He boasts. Brutus?s eyes widen in rage.*?THIS IS THE END OF YOUR CAREER, PIRATE!?* He shouts angrily, raising his anchor and slamming it into the ground, sending a powerful shockwave through the earth, splitting the ground in between Duke and Rush in half.

Duke turns to Rush and says, ?You can take on that girl. I?ve got this bastard!? He slams his hands into the ground and a giant rock dog bursts out of the ground. Leaping on it?s hand, Duke shouts to Brutus, ?Bring it on!?


----------



## Gaja (Jan 17, 2011)

The attack of the man landed, and Semmy's diversion backfired on him. God damn his natural ability to draw human attention! Well after taking a strong hit from the guy Semmy stood up, his furry body covered in dust as he looked at Jason. His massive figure and shades suggested that he would fuck the ship up even further but then suddenly the panda dropped on his behind, opening his vest's inner pocket.

"*Alright buddy, timeout. Want a hit?*" Taking out a small metal box, the animal opened it. He took out what looked like a joint and lit it up. Offering Jason a hit, Semmy's body gave of the most positive vibe you could feel from an animal. Blowing out a cloud of smoke he laughed. "*Duwahahaha I bet the Captain won't be happy about the ship!!!*" Well he was an animal, and animals... _especially pandas_ got destructive when you disturb their sleep.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> *With Randall...*
> 
> Clang! Both Gabriel and King Harrapa stopped as two weapons impeded Gabriel's progress - a sword and a spear. He looked up to see a bespectacled young man blocking his way, a weapon in each hand. He pushed hard with his daggers, and caused his adversary to slowly back up.
> 
> ...



Gabriel dashes forward in attempt to halt their escape once again but the King cuts him off and they clash weapons, "If you don't want to experience the wrath of Oda you will move immediately!" 

*"I will do no such thing,"* with a mighty swing Gabriel goes sliding back, "Big mistake!" 

As the sound of weapons clashing fills the air behind them the crew rush through the forest. They finally reach the ship, "Fire dat bad boy up we're gettin' outa' here!"

The pirates (and pirate monkey) jump on board, "Oh dis is Randall by da way," he says pointing back towards him, "He helped us out back der so we're givin' him a ride ok Cap?" 

However Drake is unconscious in a pile of his own blood, "Alright sounds good!" his muscles quickly deflate as Henry takes over the body, "Idiot he's in critical condition," he scoops him up and begins carrying him to the infirmary.

*"Hey new guy, how about you use some of those arms and man the helm, we need to get the hell out of here. And is that a ghost...?"* Rufio says looking up at the ghastly man.

Randall gives him a strange look as he moves towards the helm. The ship quickly moves out of the island, leaving the terrible tragedy that took place behind them. 



Gaja said:


> The attack of the man landed, and Semmy's diversion backfired on him. God damn his natural ability to draw human attention! Well after taking a strong hit from the guy Semmy stood up, his furry body covered in dust as he looked at Jason. His massive figure and shades suggested that he would fuck the ship up even further but then suddenly the panda dropped on his behind, opening his vest's inner pocket.
> 
> "*Alright buddy, timeout. Want a hit?*" Taking out a small metal box, the animal opened it. He took out what looked like a joint and lit it up. Offering Jason a hit, Semmy's body gave of the most positive vibe you could feel from an animal. Blowing out a cloud of smoke he laughed. "*Duwahahaha I bet the Captain won't be happy about the ship!!!*" Well he was an animal, and animals... _especially pandas_ got destructive when you disturb their sleep.



*"Just what is going on,"* Dantes voice echoes through the room. He approaches through one of the holes through the battle created. Two of his warriors behind him along with their newly recruited doctor. 

He chucks his pitch fork forward and it pins the intruder's wrist against the ship. He then approaches him and grabs hold of his other wrist. He squeezes tightly until it begins to burn, as he removes it a cuff forms around it and a chain shoots out from it and digs into one of the walls. 

*"Now that you won't be going anywhere how about you explain who the fuck you are and how you're going to fix my ship."* 

"Well Master," the former Demon Horde pirate Elizabeth speaks up, "His name is Jason Rock, and he is part of my former crew."

He spins around and backhands her to the floor, *"You may not understand this but you are the lowest of all of my underlings...You will not speak to me unless spoken to. You are here to tend our wounds and that is all."*

He turns back to Jason, *"Well...Speak scum."*

_*World Pirates*_

The earth between Rush and Duke splits, though he wasn't concerned. He was just as strong as his captain and wouldn't need his support in battle, nor would he want it.

"You with the knives. Is that all you can do? If so I would retreat now," he dashes forward and then leaps up towards the marine.

He spins as he does so and goes to deliver a powerful kick but she bends her back and avoids it like a limbo player. She then lands onto her hands and swings her leg up.

The bunny recieves a swifty kick to the face before he back pedals and rubs his face a bit, "Hm, seems I underestimated you," he says before taking his offensive stance. 

"It seems you have," she takes a stance of her own, "And that is the last mistake you will ever make," she says before the two dive forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2011)

*With Serena...*
It had been several days since leaving the East Blue and traveling through the Calm Belt. Lt. Junior Grade Serena Butler leaned over the railing of the Marine transport ship, taking in the breathtaking view as they passed under the towering Gate of Justice, a giant doorway literally built into the sky itself. The great fortress of Marineford could be seen in the distance, the seat of military power for the World Government. She had only been here twice before, having spent most of her career with the East Blue branch of the Marines. Serena took a long drag of her half spent cigarette and flicked it away into the water. She didn't get the assignment she was looking for, but this was certainly better then wallowing away in the East Blue.

"Extreme Marine Squadron eh?" she mused aloud.

The Marine transport entered the great bay of Marineford and quickly docked. Sabrina hefted her duffel bag over her shoulder and stepped off the gang plank, a newly lit cigarette hanging idly between her lips. She asked one of the sailors where she could find her new squad and he directed her to a ship at the far end of the docks. As Serena approached she was impressed with the ship. It was one of the new cruisers she had heard about. The words *Xtreme Machine* were emblazoned on the cruisers hull in flashy lettering. She noticed a dark skinned Lieutenant who greeted several saluting officers, who looked like fresh faced rookies to her. 

_That must be him. _ 

Serena approached the man and dropped her duffel bag before saluting. "Lt. Junior Grade Serena Butler also reporting for duty sir," she said in a clipped voice. Serena suddenly remembered the lit cigarette was still in her mouth, and quickly flicked it away. "Oops," she muttered with slight embarrassment. Some officers were tightasses when it came to things like drinking and smoking.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 17, 2011)

*With Ten...*

Ten sat up from the operating table, Stavio helped her as she got back to the floor. Stavio escorted her down the nearby hallway. "Now, about Dapper. That fellow did us a lot of favors in the past, if it was indeed the same Daniel Dapper. It was thanks to some of his research that this facility was able to maintain it's position. After his service, Archer let him go with some of the information he'd gathered in the "Dark Libraries". I have a hunch that he may currently even be aware of the locations of some of the poneglyphs."

"You are saying that he knows how to read them?"

"He did research on how to translate them, that much I know. Volk hasn't told me much. However, when Hawthorne was working here, he too showed an interest in the poneglyphs. From what I've gathered, he now works with Garrick's group. I doubt he has any interest in rejoining the facility. When you spoke to Dapper, did he mention anything about his research? "

"I was not told."

"I see. He never did get a glimpse at the Shell project when he was under Archer's wing. I doubt Archer even wanted him to get too involved in it. He never did care for the project. Something about machines in general. He seemed threatened by the idea. I suppose I can't blame him, it was new. However, the project made way for the Pacifista project to begin. After Martell passed away, Volk took over the research. You were the last thing Martell created himself. You are also the last of the ten Shell androids created."

"Martell. That man was my manufacturer then?"

"I prefer creator, but nonetheless, yes. It was sad really. His daughter died in the middle of your creation. By the time he was finished with you, his sanity was lost. Poor old fool."

"That is unfortunate."

"Indeed. Anyway, Volk has asked to see you personally now. He has a new assignment for you." Stavio and Ten approached a large metal door, and Stavio pushed it open. The room on the other side was dark, but with large windows, all of which were partially covered by black curtains. A tall, bald man with piercing eyes was making his way out of the room.

"Oh, hello Vice-Admiral Razor, sir. Such unfortunate news about Shinsou." The Vice-Admiral simply grunted as he left the room. On the other side of the room, a figure stood gazing out of the large window. The figure was completely concealed within a bizarre, almost alien looking white and silver cloak, with a large pointed helmet covering his face, and dark round goggles.

*"Welcome back, Ten."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 17, 2011)

Viktor Vs Rex- The Final Showdown-

 Rex and Viktor stood there, motionless, watching the other. They had battle hard, both wanting to end the fight once and for all. Viktors body engulfs itself in flames, Rex clenches his fists tightly. ?One final attack huh?? Rex smirked.  ?There will be nothing left of you after this.? Both men focus their strength into their right arms and charge forward.  Each step causes the rock beneath them to crack.  Each breath is a shout of rage. Both men charge forward, Viktor throws his fist forward, expecting the obvious clash between two attacks. But he is met with surprise, Rex?s left hand reaches out to block his attack, twisting Viktor?s arm as flames burn his palm. ?DRAGON?S FIST!? 

  Rex pulls Viktor forward with his left arm and slams his right fist into the mayor?s chest.  Rex releases his arm, Viktor stands mouth agape. ?This is for everything.? Rex?s left fist slams into Viktro?s stomach. ?You?ve done.?  His right Knee thrust into Viktor?s chest as his right hand brings his head downward, ?To my crew!!!? Rex leans backward and throws a powerful haymaker into Viktor?s chest. The bounty hunting mayor rolls backward through the street. Rex chases him along and delivers a strong kick to his Jewels, then a strong Knee to his stomach, finally he delivers a hammer to the back of Viktor?s head. 

  Viktor lay motionless on the ground; Rex coughed and gripped his left hand. ?There will be nothing left for you here.? Rex looks down on him. ?I?ll burn it all if you come for me again.? With those final words Rex walks off, to find his crew.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 17, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra sat down on the deck as the island drifted out of sight. She put her head down and smiled. It was over. For now at least. She looked down at Alastor.

"Hey, ghost guy. Thanks for back there." Alastor simply shrugged his shoulders. "Heck, you did your fair share too."

"That was rough though. After that, the marines will probably start looking for me. I only got lucky before because I managed to steal my jolly boat from a marine battlship while it was docked. They never saw me. This time, it's different. And it's been a couple years since I tangled with a marine of that power level." Alastor took a seat next to Nirra.

"It's funny. It's been a long time since I had something I felt such a strong need to protect. I've gotten a little sloppy." She looked down at Clemens. She might have not been as big as Nirra, but she was strong in her own way. She got up and walked over to check on Clemens. "Hey Bev, are you doing alright?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 17, 2011)

*Gathering of the Xtremes*

Lt. Lucio Powell was busy picking up his jaw from the deck of the *Xtreme Machine* as he gazed around at the vessel. Lucio didn't think the Marine HQ were going to give him his very own ship so soon, hell, they barely gave him his own squad. After months of begging however, they finally granted the Lt. leadership over his own unique squad and he even got to name it! 

"This is the shit!" Lucio said as he ran about the ship like a kid in the candy store. The ship was custom made for the group. It was outfitted with cannons built directly into all the sides of the ship, soom type of "turbo mode" and even jacuzzi's in the bathrooms. This was the ship of his dreams! Well, maybe not his dreams, because the ship in his dreams was flying over the ocean shooting *X*treme rays at unsuspecting pirates.

In all the excitement, Lucio didn't notice the two people that boarded the ship to greet him.

"Good day sir" she said getting his attention
"You must be Lt. Powell, Ensign Ryuu reporting for duty."

"Lt. Junior Grade Serena Butler also reporting for duty sir," 

The two female Marines saluted the Lieutenant. Lucio turned around after one of them audibly cleared their voice to get his attention. The Lt. spun around on his heals to greet the ladies.

"Ohhhh, you guys must be the maids! Please make sure everything is spotless before my crew arrives! I want this baby to look perfect because we're pulling out as soon as they get here to kick some major pirate ass!" Lucio said to the two Marines as he spun back around to continue gawking.

*BERU!BERU!BERU!    BERU!BERU!BERU!*Suddenly, Lucio's den den mushi started ringing.

"Oh, hello Rear-Admiral Beoson!"

*"Yea, yea, yea. How's everything going, Lucio? Has your crew arrived yet?"*

"Nah, but the maids are here to polish everything up before we shove off!"

*"What? Maids? What're you talking about?*

"Yea, the maids! They're names are...." Lucio muted the den den mushi with his hands and turned around to face the ladies.
"What are your names?!" he whispered.

""I'm Ryuu,"
"And I'm Serena, but we-"

"Ok, thanks! Shhhhhhhhhhh!" Lucio said un-muting the den den mushi and speaking back into it.

"Their names are Ryuu and Serena!" 

*"YOU IDIOT! THEY ARE YOUR CREWMATES!!!"*

"What?! Two chicks are supposed to be fighting justice with me? They'll only hold me back."

*"Obviously you haven't read your report or met Admiral Aihato......but anyway, yes, they are your crewmates! They're more than capable Marines, probably more capable than you. Now hurry and prepare to leave! Your first mission awaits you! Oh, and one slip up and I'll revote your leadership of the squad!*

*Click!*

Lucio's face was flushed with embarassment. He turned around with his head planted firmly towards the deck of the ship, "Sorry about that....."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2011)

*Marcus Stryker*

The Lt. Junior Grade walked along, nap sack slung over his shoulder and a piece of paper in his hand, "Xtreme Marine Squad...Could it sound like a bigger joke?" he rubbed his temples as he searched for his new squad. 

"Maybe they just got shafted with a shitty name, because if I'm stuck on a ship full of idiots there'll be hell to pay..." he clenches his fists tight, the paper in his hand igniting and quickly burning to ashes.

He soon spots a large vessel with way too many cannons for its own good, "You've got to be kidding me...Maybe I shouldn't have burned that paper, I'll need it to prove that this is one giant mistake," he tosses his light baggage up on board and after taking a running start he leaps up right after it.

On board the Xtreme Machine, just as Lucio finished making a fool of himself Marcus's bag flies up and smacks him in the head, "What the hell?" and soon after Marcus himself comes up and lands right on top of Lucio.

"Lt. Junior Grade Stryker, reporting for duty," he says unenthusiastically with a half assed wave to complete his obvious displeasure, "Whose this idiot under my boot? The Cabin Boy?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 17, 2011)

*With Anya Hatzilakos…*

Anya hurriedly runs across the streets of Marineford, heading towards the docks where her first squad was waiting. She didn’t want to be late, otherwise the captain would probably consider her lazy and Anya wanted to make a good first impression. “I wonder…” As she runs, she starts to think of how her squad will be. She imagines Lucio to be a tall, well-dressed man carrying a sword and perhaps an eye patch. Maybe he’d be handsome too…

*SLAM!*

Anya hits a steel wall hard, knocking back her head. Surprisingly, she doesn’t have a concussion. “Oops.” She says her head spinning. As she stands to her feet and wipes off the dust from her uniform (don’t want to look shabby), she sees bright big letters on the side of the wall. Xtreme Machine it reads. Anya gasps. She was staring at an actual marine battleship. “Wow…”

Now excited, she climbs on to the side of the ship and manages to pull herself up. Exasperated and sweating, she looks around the ship to see two females standing while some guy has his boot stuck in a marine’s head. “Are you guys the other members of Xtreme Marine Squad? I’m Ensign Anya Hatzilakos. Do I need to spell it out for you? Not saying that you’re stupid or anything, but my last name is sort of hard to pronounce…” She stammers.

Anya notices Marcus and her eyes widen. “Ooh, are you Captain Powell?” she asks, hoping that he is.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *With Anya Hatzilakos?*
> 
> Anya hurriedly runs across the streets of Marineford, heading towards the docks where her first squad was waiting. She didn?t want to be late, otherwise the captain would probably consider her lazy and Anya wanted to make a good first impression. ?I wonder?? As she runs, she starts to think of how her squad will be. She imagines Lucio to be a tall, well-dressed man carrying a sword and perhaps an eye patch. Maybe he?d be handsome too?
> 
> ...



Marcus's eye twitches as he looks around at the crew, three little girls and a shitty cabin boy, he couldn't _wait_ to see the Captain, he was probably the King of Idiots.

He then addresses the over eager girl in the front, "No...But one day you'll be calling me Admiral. Yep, wonder which epithet I'll get...Maybe Black Shark, or Gray Wolf, hm well I guess I'll have a little time to figure it out," he says, rubbing his chin, still ignoring the man under his feet.

"But yea, I'm Lt. Junior Grade Marcus Stryker, and hopefully I'll be reassigned from this cheer leading squad in a few days," he says, pinching the bridge of his nose in frustration.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 17, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena rolled her eyes at the display in front of her. Two rookie girls fresh out of the academy it seemed, a numbskull commanding officer, and a delusional braggart. "What a wreck..." she muttered under her breath. She quickly lit another cigarette and inhaled deeply before speaking to the idiot currently standing over their commanding officer. Any sense of formality had clearly been lost by this point. 

"Listen Gray Wolf, Pink Swan, Black Guppy, or whatever your name is. That man right there you're standing on...well *he's* our commanding officer." Serena pointed her cigarette at Lucio, who was clearly starting to get annoyed. Ironically Stryker's mannerisms and boisterous style reminded Serena of her kid brother. He too had dreams of becoming a Marine hero, but then he ran into a pirate who cut down that dream.  She had no doubt this man's future might lead towards the same fate. 

"I don't know about these other girls, but I'm not a maid, a cheerleader, or your momma. I'm a goddamn Marine, and I'm here to crack some pirate skulls. So can we cut the bullshit and please set sail." She addressed this last part to both Lucio and Stryker. Serena was anxious to get started. The sooner the better as far as she was concerned. Anything to erase the experiences of the last week.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> "Flame Strike" he whispered and his two hands were involved in fire, then looked at Wazi who was looking at Ral kinda surprised"Come here fucker, I?ll smash ya to pieces"



*Tiger D. Ral vs Wazi Derko / Green Cloak Pirates*

Wazi smiled looking that Ral was trying to get serious, he thinks that Ral is a trash, scum which is not allowed to exist, all the pirates were that for him. The bounty hunter stood up and made sign with his hand trying to provoke Ral, the Blaze Blaze fruit user rushed against Derko who was waiting for the pirate with his fist ready to push him back, when the red-haired guy was near enough, the bounty hunter threw a fist toward?s the devil fruit user. Ral inclined his body just a little,barely dodging the attack, then by putting his fist at ground level and then raising it quickly with an uppercut he raised Dero from the ground, his strength together with the fire hurting and burning the bounty hunter?s mouth making it to bleed.

As soon as the enemy was in mid air, the member of the Green Cloak pirates jumped, surpassing Wazi he waited for the dreadlocks guy to arrive, instantly he received him with a punch in his face, the same as the last time happened, Wazi fell to the ground cracking it a little, his face now with two ugly burns in his face. The guy more than the punches was with with his hands on his face due to the burns"You fucker!! I?ll kill you!!" Derko said standing up, one of his eyes closed due to the pain of the burn. Ral landed still with the same expression of before.

"You have pissed me, scum. Now you will see the true horror"he said, suddenly his  body began to change, his muscles became bigger, fur, his mouth, his ears and a tail beginning to grow giving him the aspect of a beast. when the transformation finished, Ral was able to see something like a dog standing in two feet*"This is my Devil fruit power...The Inu Inu no mi: Dingo, hyahahaha"*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 17, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
> Serena rolled her eyes at the display in front of her. Two rookie girls fresh out of the academy it seemed, a numbskull commanding officer, and a delusional braggart. "What a wreck..." she muttered under her breath. She quickly lit another cigarette and inhaled deeply before speaking to the idiot currently standing over their commanding officer. Any sense of formality had clearly been lost by this point.
> 
> "Listen Gray Wolf, Pink Swan, Black Guppy, or whatever your name is. That man right there you're standing on...well *he's* our commanding officer." Serena pointed her cigarette at Lucio, who was clearly starting to get annoyed. Ironically Stryker's mannerisms and boisterous style reminded Serena of her kid brother. He too had dreams of becoming a Marine hero, but then he ran into a pirate who cut down that dream.  She had no doubt this man's future might lead towards the same fate.
> ...



"Hmph, seems you're a fan of Gray Wolf eh Girlie," he observes the marine, she clearly had a different disposition than the other two, a more experienced presence to her. Maybe she would manage to change his opinion about female marines, the only successful one he knew of was Aihato and she was just some crazy bitch.

She then informed him that the "cabin boy" that he had been standing on was actually their commanding officer, "You've gota' be kidding me..." he sweatdrops a bit, not that he was afraid of the ramifications of landing on top of his commanding officer, but that their commanding officer was this idiot that he landed on top of...

He slowly steps off, showing no remorse for his action, "So Mr. Xtreme how about you get off your ass and we move out like the young lady so kindly suggested."

*Green Cloak Pirates: Kris Jensen *

The heavily injured pirate stumbles through the town, "Why did they need to bring me all the way to the frickin' race track..." it had taken a while but he had finally managed to make it back to the ship.

He slowly climbed on board and fell flat on the deck, "Ugh I'm exhausted...Seems like that battle dragged on for forever," he closes his eyes, "Guess I'll nap till' they get here..."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 17, 2011)

*With Ten...*

*"I am glad, Number Ten. I am glad that you are here once again. I trust you remember me?"* Volk paced back and forth around the room. 

"I do." Ten said unemotionally.

Volk stopped and turned to face her. *"You may be aware that a certain group has been sniffing around the other nine models. Whoever they are, they have come close to finding them. As a precautionary measure, I have collected them and sealed them within the base."*

"I was told that three have been taken."

*"Not exactly. I am no fool. I wouldn't leave the actual models in the care of the marines, especially the low ranked idiots who were stationed at each base."*

"Are you stating that-"

*"Yes. The ones taken were fakes. Simple copies of the originals. The thief will find that out soon enough. I am already hard at work on updating the other nine. When I'm finished, they should be at your level. Now, regarding your mission, I wish for you to investigate these events, and if possible, find Dapper for me."*

"I have his haki memorized."

*"Good. There is a marine squad not far. I will let them know you are going to be joining them for the time being."*


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 18, 2011)

*With Shina and the Xtreme Marine Squadron*

Shina stood and watched in horror as each event unfolded, first she was mistaken for a maid along with one of the other female members of the squadron. Then after that the commanding officer was squashed by another member of the squad. She face palmed and shook her head

"I have to be positive" she reminded her self

Her mother had always told her when too much bad things happened at once then good things were due

"Good things are due" she said to herself softly

She was jarred back to reality by Stryker

"So Mr. Xtreme how about you get off your ass and we move out like the young lady so kindly suggested."
"Well we are all here and introduced"Shina said confidently

She thought quickly she could tell by the vibe of the others than this was not what any of them expected but they all had something in common. She knew it

"Guys I know this all looks bad now but I believe we were put here for a reason" she paused and glanced at the others to see if they were even listening
"Our disdain for pirates and love of justice is all we need" she finished with a smile

Butler and Stryker both looked like they had seen active duty before, Shina and Anya were new she knew she could hold her own and the same people picked Anya for the squadron so Shina knew she could have faith in her squad. Shina picked up her bag and turned to face the higher ranked officers

"Permission to be dismissed" she said formally


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 18, 2011)

*With Anya?*

"But yea, I'm Lt. Junior Grade Marcus Stryker, and hopefully I'll be reassigned from this cheer leading squad in a few days," he says, pinching the bridge of his nose in frustration.

It didn?t take long for Anya to realize she had been insulted. Stryker hadn?t just insulted her, but the entire squad as well. ?You might be of a higher rank than me, Mr. Stryker, but I am a capable marine. I?m also sure that everyone else on this squad is too.? She then looks to see Lucio, who was just now getting to his feet after Stryker had fallen on him. ?I?ll prove that when we go on our first mission.? She says, cracking her knuckles.

?Speaking of which,? She says, turning to Powell. ?What is our first mission?? She foolishly thinks it might be as bodyguards to a king or fighting against some Revolutionaries or going to the New World and taking on a Yonkou or two.


*Duke vs. Brutus*

Duke charges at Brutus on top of his stone mount. The dog attacks Brutus, but the marine ducks and the dog goes flying over his head. He then lifts his anchor and swings it around, chopping off the dog?s hind legs. Duke?s dog falls to the ground and returns to regular stone, suddenly collapsing. ?Tch!? says Duke as he skids backwards. ?Nice one.?

Brutus puts his giant anchor on his back. *?You have no idea who you?re fucking with do you? I, Brutus, am the most feared marine in the North Blue! When pirates hear my name, they stop in their treks and piss their pants. I don?t even know your name, not that it matters. You?ll just be one of the many dead rookies who thought everything was easy.? *

?You don?t know my name? Well let me enlighten you...? Duke says. Before Brutus can respond, he punches the air and says, *?I?M DUKE KAISER! THE MAN WHO?LL CONQUER THIS ENTIRE DAMN WORLD!?* He roars, swinging his fist at Brutus. Instead of doing the conventional thing and blocking with his hand, Brutus raises his anchor to block the strike. As soon as Duke touches the damn thing, he is paralyzed. Brutus chuckled. *?Kairouseki? It allows us marines to deal with punks like you and that bunny freak over there.?* He says, gesturing to Rush. 

He then slams his knee into Duke?s stomach, knocking the air out of him, but also separating him from the anchor. Duke can finally move, but he feels all of the pain of the attack. ?Damnit,? He says, blood dripping from his mouth. He slams a fist against the ground. Brutus walks forwards and points the anchor to him. *?Do you want to continue??*

Duke glares at Brutus. *?DON?T EVER INSULT MY NAKAMA!?* He shouts, a giant animated fist bursting from the ground, punching Brutus. The fist continues to propel skyward, Brutus at the top of the fist, until it breaks the roof, sending Brutus on top of the marine fortress. Duke jumps upon another fist that he creates, following after the marine.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 18, 2011)

*Jason "The Rock" Inferno*

Today was a weird day, Jason thought as he saw the panda fly back, then happily sit up and start smoking a joint, offering it to Jason as if they had been friends for years. But not a bad one, he thought as he reached for the joint. Why not smoke some grass with a huge panda while he was at it? And then that man entered. It was the captain that had been fighting Don Tenma, and even though he didn't seem particularly harrowing, the mere fact that he walked in here without some kind of demonspawn on his tail told Jason that this was no person to be messed with. His hand, reaching for a joint just seconds ago, suddenly was pinned to a wall by a trident. His other hand was fucking burning, and then chained to the same wall.

And the guy spoke. Angry. Obviously. There were 10-somewhat new holes in his ship, not even counting that rift Jason had created on his deck. Jason wanted to punch the guy in the face for chaining a wild dog like him up, but he couldn't, because he was chained up. Also, the guy had defeated Don Tenma. And last but not least, he had three fighters with him, one being that stupid doctor that had been on Jason's last crew. "I'm Jason Rock, the fucking Inferno" Jason shot a look at the guy, expecting him to be fazed by his bravado. The guy didn't even twitch. "And I don't think I'm gonna repair anything. Do I look like a fucking shipwright to you?" Besides, your panda did all the demolishing, Jason added in his head.

And then the idea came to Jason. It was an awesome idea, one that would show that there was no fucking with The Inferno. Fuck that the guy had defeated Don Tenma, fuck that it was a five on one situation and he was chained to a wall, Jason Rock was no fucking pussy. "I'm your destiny, Devil sucker." This was Jason's secret weapon, and he didn't need a thing for it. No axe, no guitar. Just the might of his metal bellows. "And there is no fucking with destiny" Jason spat on the ground before the guy and gave him a diabolical smile. *"Shockwave Shockwave no Demon Scream"* And Jason screamed, a deafening howl split the air. 

The room exploded in sound and shockwave.


----------



## Gaja (Jan 18, 2011)

*Semmy; the panda of the Devil King pirates*

"*God damn you paranoid proud bitches...*" Blowing out another cloud of smoke the panda looked on as the Satan's mistress suffered further damage at the hands of Jason. God damn it, if there was something Dante didn't like, it was messing up his food and ship. And his money... and women. Ok maybe he didn't like a lot of things, but he was very touchy when it came to _his_ ship. Though he didn't like what was going on there was no way Semmy would go out of his pot smoking business to stop this. He just grinned as he took another hit, nature would do its thing and everything would work out. Damn these humans were crazy... speaking about humans he was kinda hungry, all that sleeping awoke his appetite.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 18, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *With Shina and the Xtreme Marine Squadron*
> 
> Shina stood and watched in horror as each event unfolded, first she was mistaken for a maid along with one of the other female members of the squadron. Then after that the commanding officer was squashed by another member of the squad. She face palmed and shook her head
> 
> ...



Stryker closed his eyes and took a deep breath, "Someone sure is fresh out of the academy," he says addressing the young woman, "You have permission to do whatever the hell you want. Just make sure you know that when we get into battle you keep your distance from me rookie."



Bluebeard said:


> *With Anya?*
> 
> "But yea, I'm Lt. Junior Grade Marcus Stryker, and hopefully I'll be reassigned from this cheer leading squad in a few days," he says, pinching the bridge of his nose in frustration.
> 
> ...



"Another fresh one..." Marcus said with a roll of his eyes. Though he was only a Lt. Junior Grade he was confident that he had seen more battle than either of these two scrubs, and he was in shock that the man he was standing on before was higher rank than him. That sure would change soon.

He then catches the girl's excitement about their first mission, "It's no game little girl...If you don't watch your back then you won't survive the finish of our first mission..." he had no idea what the intensity of their mission was but he wanted to make sure he got his point across, the marines are no joke.




Chaos said:


> *Jason "The Rock" Inferno*
> 
> Today was a weird day, Jason thought as he saw the panda fly back, then happily sit up and start smoking a joint, offering it to Jason as if they had been friends for years. But not a bad one, he thought as he reached for the joint. Why not smoke some grass with a huge panda while he was at it? And then that man entered. It was the captain that had been fighting Don Tenma, and even though he didn't seem particularly harrowing, the mere fact that he walked in here without some kind of demonspawn on his tail told Jason that this was no person to be messed with. His hand, reaching for a joint just seconds ago, suddenly was pinned to a wall by a trident. His other hand was fucking burning, and then chained to the same wall.
> 
> ...



Dante clutches his ears as destruction ensued, "That's a cute trick with your mouth, how about I show you mine...*Hell Fire*," he unleashes a blast of fire from his mouth that begins to scorch the pinned down pirate.

Though he continues his howl, enduring the pain. Dante glares at him and turns up the heat. He begins stepping in closer to the musician until the two finally stop. The burnt Jason breathed heavily, "Is that all you got..."

"You were right before little canary," he grabs hold of Jason's mouth, it begins to burn, "There is no fucking with destiny. And I know my destiny to become the Pirate King and rule this world."

He releases his hand and a chain forms over his mouth and around his head. He retrieves his pitch fork and creates another cuff around the wrist instead, the cuff then shoots out a chain link that connects with the one around his other hand.

"And I think that I could use your power to my advantage..." he pulls Jason towards him, "You'll make a fine underling...But first you must be taught a lesson..."

He drags him by the chains that bind his hands and they soon arrive in a dark, dungeon like room, "You've damaged my ship and disrespected my power," he tosses the man onto the hard ground of the room.

"Let me show you a little idea that your former Captain gave me. Perhaps it will tame you a bit..." he holds his hands out and three portals form in the room. Three demon dog creatures slowly exit the portals. With a snap of his fingers the dogs charge forward at the rock warrior, "Enjoy."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 18, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena sighed inwardly at the two rookie girls over enthusiasm. It was typical and even understandable, but it also made her slightly wary. Rookies were apt to make mistakes, and in the heat of battle a mistake could cost you your life. She had seen it happen with her own eyes. _Was I ever that naive?_ she thought to herself. The answer was no obviously. Stryker's loud mouth was starting to grate on her as well.  

"You know there's an old saying," Serena commented with a bored face towards Stryker, lit cigarette propped lazily between out of the corner of her mouth. "The nail that sticks out gets hammered down first. I hope you can back up all that talk on the battlefield Gray Goose." 

Truth be told she didn't think too much of the rookies either. Not that she really cared about them on any level other then a professional basis. She was here for her own sake and her own betterment.  Making friends wasn't part of the deal. Yes they were all Marines and they each served justice, but that was as far as their similarities went. For now these folks were her squadmates, but the moment she could get on a good team, like Taskforce Absolute Justice for example, she'd jump at the opportunity without a moments hesitation.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 18, 2011)

*Xtremely Disfunctional Marine Squadron....*
*"CEASE!!!"* Lucio bellowed at the top of his lungs. His voice echoed throughout the ship with a terrifying tone. All of the quarrels, debates and any other mischellaneous things going on amongst the disfunctional squad came to a halt as all of their eyes trained on the Lieutenant. A smug look came across Lucio's face.

_"Hehe, I always wanted to say that! And it worked!"_ Lucio rejoiced within his head. Now, it was time to get down to business. The Lieutenant was just embarrased before his entire squad by someone landing falling down on him. There was no order amongst these people. If the Rear Admiral was to see this, Lucio's leadership over the squad would immediately be revoked. _"I'd be damned if my leadership was taken after just receiving it!"_ He thought inwardly once again.

Lucion grabbed the hilt of his legendary sword, Ginbi, and unsheathed it. The Lieutenant stabbed the blade into the deck of the ship with force. "Lemme get this straight; I have three women, a smartass punk and a no-show with a weird name as squad members?" Lucio examined the faces of each crewmember as he said that. "Yep, that's right..."

Lucio crossed his arms in an attempt to show off the muscles that he has, "I know none of you seem to like each other and no one here seems to like me. Well, guess what?"

*"I DON'T GIVE A DAMN!"​*
"We're all here under the banner of Justice. We're going to work as a team, live as a team and be an *X*treme team. You will treat me as your commanding officer.

Lucio raised his right index finger high into the air for everyone to view, "Do you see this finger? It will serve as you lips. Lucio then turned around revealing his rear end to his squad members. Lucio pointed his index finger to his backside. "If you don't like those rules, then *kiss my ass."*

"Since that's outta the way, it's business time. Our first mission is as follows," Lucio pulled out a report. 

_ Lt. Lucio is to meet with the rest of his squadron in Marinford and set out to investigate reports of a pirate menace on the Windy Rain Island in the East Blue. The report that was sent to the marine base was extremely limited. All that was received was the name of the crew, The Greedy Bastard crew. Our records show that the captain of the crew Lily "Greedy Bastard" William has been known for extorting and blackmailing the people of other islands in the past. Taking up collections from the people of various islands as protection payment to keep other pirates away. Along with several counts of extortion she and her crew have several counts of violence and murder and various other crimes.

The Xtreme Marine Squadron will go to Windy Rain Island and apprehend the Greedy Bastard Pirate crew and bring them to justice._

"Got it? Let's move out!"


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 18, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*

Ten landed aboard the ship of the Squadron. She immediately hovered towards Lucio, ignoring all the other members of the crew. "Lucio?" 

_"Y-yes..."_ Lucio looked over at the girl with a suspecious look on his face. Ten pulled out a small mechanical den den mushi. *"Greetings, lieutenant. I am Dr. Volk, and this is Number Ten. Your squad has come to my attention, and with the taskforce offon another mission at the moment, I have a requst for you. I would like you to take the young lady in front of you and rendezvous with Taskforce Absolute Justice as soon as you can. Ten is to join with the taskforce at that point for her next mission. Until then, please do not mind her."*

_"What? Hey buddy, you can't just-"_

*"Actually, I can. But don't worry yourself. Ten will keep to herself while you take care of your own business. Now then, do you understand what I've asked of you?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 18, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena could barely suppress a chuckle as Lucio showed off his muscle so to speak. Finally he was acting like a commanding officer...well sort of, but at least he was taking charge. Serena flicked her spent cigarette over the railing and snapped off a salute towards Lucio. "About damn time..."

She then listened intently as Lucio detailed their mission, and was surprised to find out that they were going to the East Blue. The very place where she had just come from. "You've got to be kidding me..." Serena muttered under her breath. This wasn't a step forward, it was more like a step backward. Serena sighed and nodded nonetheless, trying to make the best of crappy situation. "Great, mission in the East Blue...sounds like fun..." she said in a halfhearted voice. 

Serena hoped it was just a test, to see how this ragtag squad would do. A mission was still a mission after all, and it was better then nothing. No matter what she'd perform her duties as a Marine, and perform them well. Serena was about to excuse herself when suddenly a strange woman boarded the ship. She really had no idea what was going on, but the mention of TFAJ certainly piqued her interest. Serena grinned. _Maybe this wasn't going to be so bad after all,_ she thought. She could only imagine how awesome it would be serving with the infamous Taskforce Absolute Justice.

_*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
While Serena was imagining what it would be like to join TFAJ, another certain Marine was wondering just how in the hell he had ended up with them. "I am too smart and good looking to die!" Hawthorne cried as a dozen natives chased him down. One of them flung a war lance at him that flew an inch past his face, causing him to shriek with fear. "ALRIGHT I CONCEDE. I AM NOT *THAT* HANDSOME!!" 

"SOMEONE HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!" Hawthorne was about to rip off the artificial skin from his right hand, intent on using a certain weapon, when suddenly he barreled into a brick wall. *BLAM!* He slowly looked up with a dazed expression. It wasn't a brick wall he had run into. Well close enough. A brick wall was smarter. 

*"What the fuck are you doing Hawthorne?"* Garrick asked. He loomed over the Marine scientist, still covered from head to toe in the innards of the python that had swallowed him. The charging natives stopped short as they beheld his monstrous form. 

"Sir you are alive. I have important news. I discovered a pone-" 

*WHAP!* 

Garrick backhanded Hawthorne away. *"You disgust me."* Garrick cracked his knuckles as he walked towards the natives. He planned to eliminate every single living being on this island, and every time he cracked a skull he would picture that red headed whore and her pirate friend, the only man to escape his grasp. 
*
"I'm going find you boy and finish what I started. Oh yes I will. *


----------



## Pyro (Jan 19, 2011)

*Moab Dembr- Xtreme Marine Squadron*

Moab pushed back as he was forcefully led to the docking station next to the marine battleship. The three marine seamen pulling him along lurched him forward once again as they half dragged him to the deck of the ship.

"Ya know what? I think this is a perfect punishment for ya. You like blowing up public property so much? Well here ya go, now you're being forced to work off all the debt you've caused over the years. It just so happens we found out you're pretty good as a doctor. So now we can have you work for us until you've payed back what you've owed. Have fun chasing marines for the foreseeable future. Hahah!!" Marine #1 laughed.

"Grahaha I know! And you deserve it too yah little shit! We've spent the better half of our marine lives chasing you on that god forsaken island and now we've got you forced working for us. Karma's a bitch ain't it?" Marine #2 chimed in.

"Buncha no good, mother fucking, bitchy ass, cunt grabbin, assholes! They say they're gonna let me in and hide me for a week if I pay them. That god damn bounty hunter family is a buncha liars! Especially that litte two year old. She called me her big brother as she led the marines straight to me." Moab ranted as he tried to flail his arms for a dramatic gesture. But it was no use. The Marines had too good of a hold over his arms.

" I gotta give it to em tho. They start em early nowadays. Ok. Ok. Fine. I'll go ahead and stitch up your bleedin marines when they get their papercuts." Maob said as final words to his two previous captors. As they released him from their hold.

Moab looked around the ship and saw a man and a woman who looked like thy could possibly be in charge.

"Um sirs, er... um maam. I mean not that your a sir, oh but you are a sir! Sir... I mean... uh... heh... nevermind. Um, the name's Moab. And I got assigned to this boat. What the hell am I supposed to do now?" Moab asked Lt.'s Butler and Powell.


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent stalked back and forth across the deck. His crew sat in front of him, waiting fairly patiently for their captain to say something.
> 
> ...



Elaine was accustomed to shooting down Kent's ideas the moment he voiced them out, or in certain cases, even before he managed to finish voicing them out. On this occasion, however, she did not do so. It was a decent plan. It had a good chance of succeeding. It was not likely to get them all killed immediately. She did, however, see certain ways that the plan could be improved.

"I suggest we send Bros ahead of us. In this kind of situation his abilities can be used to, er, 'disable' the enemy without fighting. It'll save us a lot of trouble and help us escape more easily. Of course, Bros should warn us so that we don't affected by his attacks. In addition, I've taken the liberty of reading our future and nothing particular nasty showed up in the reading, so I think we're fairly safe," Elaine said. The fortune teller looked around at the rest of her crewmates in case they had any other suggestions.

----
*With the mysterious man...*

"Pone-? Man, trust Garrick to interrupt the guy right when it was starting to get good. Bluff and double bluff. That's something I would never have expected from a man like Garrick. Still, he said he _discovered_ a poneglyph, I mean, a pone-? So perhaps they found this by luck? Rather far-fetched, but not impossible...As I know very well myself." the mysterious man mused to himself.

Surprisingly, the man was mere metres away from Garrick and Hawthorne, but the commotion, the snake, and the dense jungle had very effectively prevented him from being noticed by either man. He turned around, his cloak swishing at his ankles. "Maybe I should go check out that temple after these marines leave, then..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 19, 2011)

Pyro said:


> *Moab Dembr- Xtreme Marine Squadron*
> 
> Moab pushed back as he was forcefully led to the docking station next to the marine battleship. The three marine seamen pulling him along lurched him forward once again as they half dragged him to the deck of the ship.
> 
> ...



Serena looked Moab up and down with a blank expression. This guy looked like he had just been let out of the mental ward or something. "*You're* a Marine?" she asked him uncertainly. 

Moab shook his head. "Nope..." He paused suddenly and nodded. "Well yeah kind of..." He paused yet again. "Hmm...kind of sort of. It's a long story. Anyways I've been assigned as the doctor." 

Serena lit another cigarette and shrugged with an apathetic face. "Whatever..."  She sure has hell didn't want this guy tending to her if she ever got injured. Serena quickly made a mental note to brush up on her first aid skills. "We're about to set sail to the East Blue for our first mission...*Moab*. It's going to be all kinds of fun..." The sarcasm simply oozed out of her voice as she said this last part. "Why don't you make yourself useful and make sure no one in this motley crew dies while we get there."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 19, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> Elaine was accustomed to shooting down Kent's ideas the moment he voiced them out, or in certain cases, even before he managed to finish voicing them out. On this occasion, however, she did not do so. It was a decent plan. It had a good chance of succeeding. It was not likely to get them all killed immediately. She did, however, see certain ways that the plan could be improved.
> 
> "I suggest we send Bros ahead of us. In this kind of situation his abilities can be used to, er, 'disable' the enemy without fighting. It'll save us a lot of trouble and help us escape more easily. Of course, Bros should warn us so that we don't affected by his attacks. In addition, I've taken the liberty of reading our future and nothing particular nasty showed up in the reading, so I think we're fairly safe," Elaine said. The fortune teller looked around at the rest of her crewmates in case they had any other suggestions.



Raeyr sat on a barrel off, a bit away from the group, sharpening his sword, "Watch what you're doing!" the blade shouts, "Suck it up, sounds like we're getting into a good battle soon so I want you at your best."

Elaine started speaking of strategy but Raeyr wasn't too concerned, "Whatever, lets just get in there and take care of business," he then eyed Bros, "Actually I think we should send him in on his own."

Even a fine swordsman such as himself could easily slip up due to the intoxicating effects of that smoking fool, "Or better yet I can go in on my own. Yea, that'll work fine."

*Xtreme Marine Squadron *

Stryker face palmed as Moab entered, "And the hits just keep on comin'..." he says, observing their foolish new doctor.

At least their commanding officer had finally managed to get off the floor and take a damn stand, but it would take a lot more than a set of pipes to gain his respect, "Can we please just get moving...If one more idiot or pom pom girl arrives I'll be forced to kill myself...And I doubt our new medical mind will be able to revive me."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 20, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates...A few days after the Razorleaf Island Incident *

*"RED!"* Drake flies up in a bed, sweat dripping from his forehead, which happens to be one of the few areas that is not covered in bandages. 

He looks around nervously, "W-what's going on...Where am I...What happened?" 

"You're below deck in the Captain's Quarters," Henry says from the door, "I thought you'd be waking up soon. You truly are a freak of nature, wounds that would kill a normal man and you're up in a few days..."

"Yea whatever, why the hell am I down here," he begins to rub his arms as if he was cold, "It's...It's so..." he jumps out of bed and heads for the door, "I can't even describe it. What kind of doctor are you? If you had left me on the deck I probably would have healed twice as fast!"

Garrick's face quickly flashes into his mind, "Wait, now I remember what happened...Where's Red! Is she alright?! Is everyone alright?!" he shouts, grabbing Henry by his doctor's coat.

"She's fine, pretty beat up but so is most of the crew, but they're all fine," Drake sighs a big sigh of relief before heading up to the deck. He takes a moment to enjoy the sun hitting his skin before Kong leaps towards the Captain and grabs hold of him tightly.

"Hey you little ball of fur, glad to see you're ok. Think you can transform into something for me?" he whispers into his ear before Kong transforms into something resembling a megaphone, *"All Atlas Pirates report to the deck immediately!"*

He suddenly spots the man that they picked up, Randall, and looks at him strangely, "Maybe I've been out for longer than I thought..." he then spots a floating ghost like creature, "MAYBE I'M STILL UNCONSCIOUS AND THIS IS ALL A DREAM!"

Henry soon appears behind him and smacks him in the head, "You're fine, we just picked up these two after their assistance against those marines," Drake rubs his chin, "Ah, well we'll talk later I guess..."

He turns to the rest of his crew as they arrive and takes a deep breath, "Listen everyone..." he closes his eyes as he recalls the marines overwhelming his crew, "*I*-" he pauses, "I am weak..."

He looks downward, "I wasn't strong enough to stop those marines...I wasn't strong enough to protect you guys...I wasn't strong enough to even remain conscious," he raises his head, a new look of determination over his face, *"But I won't let it happen again."*

He clenches his fist, "I will become stronger and stronger and won't let it happen again!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 21, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*
Clemens slowly rose from her bunk and sighed. This is what it felt like to get your butt kicked. After being treated of her wounds she had basically shut herself in her cabin, wallowing in her own self pity and unable to look at the faces of her nakama, especially Drake who had almost died for her sake. Her blind ambition to find the poneglyph had clouded her judgment and lead them into the clutches of Garrick. She should've seen the trap coming from a mile away.

Clemens walked up to a hanging mirror on the wall and stared at her war wounds with a dispirited expression. She had been cut up and bruised pretty badly by that fanatical marine, not to mention almost had her neck crushed by Garrick. Yet still her wounds paled in comparison to Drake's. Her face in the mirror winked back at her and smiled demurely. Clemens knew it wasn't a hallucination. Being a mirror woman came with odd side effects which even she didn't quite understand. A voice suddenly chimed in the back of her mind: _But barely a scratch to that pretty little face of yours Bevy, and that's all that matters._ The voice sounded like her own, but yet slightly different in tone, almost mischievous. It was almost like a different version of her. 

"Aw shut up..." Clemens muttered. With a wave of her hand she banished her reflection away, leaving nothing but the reflection of the room behind her as if she wasn't even there. It was then that she heard Drake's booming voice echo through the walls of her cabin. This should've lifted her spirits, to hear him back up and running, but it only made her feel worse. She formed a mirror and traveled to the deck above. Everyone gathered around Drake and she listened silently with her eyes downcast as he swore his intent to become stronger. It certainly was a noble intention and she didn't doubt Drake's resolve for one moment. She knew better however. Garrick was certainly a monster, but in the Grand Line a man like Garrick was merely a monster among many other monsters, some of whom dwarfed him in power. It would only get worse, and having a government fugitive like her around wouldn't make things any easier. 

Clemens cleared her throat and spoke up, locking eyes with Drake. "You shouldn't have to protect us Drake. It's too much of a burden to put on anyone. We all need to become stronger so that we can protect ourselves. You almost died because of me." Clemens paused to look at everyone. "You *all* almost died because of me. I was the one Garrick wanted, and I put you all in danger. Cipher Pol is also after me. They won't stop hunting me, and I'll just be a burden to you all because of it. If you guys don't want me in the crew anymore then I understand. I'll just pack my bags and leave once we reach the next island."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 21, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*

Nirra climbed up onto the deck of the ship, carrying her spear and a a very large fish that was roughly twice her size. It was never Nirra's style to rest after a fight. In fact, other than at night, she hadn't rested at all. "Food." She casually tossed the fish onto the deck.

She did seem somewhat less outgoing than usual though. She hadn't smiled anywhere as much in the last couple days. She was wiping off her spear when she heard Drake summon the whole crew. Placing down her spear, she gathered with the rest of the crew. Seeing Clemens, she was about to say something when Drake started to speak to them. 

Nirra's head lowered as Drake talked about being weak. She looked up again as Clemens claimed responsibility for the incident, and then claimed that she would leave the crew if everyone wanted her to. "Bev. We all wanted to go to Razorleaf. We each share some blame."

She then turned back towards Drake. "And don't you go moping either. While it's true the captain can protect their crew, it's also the crew's job to take care of the captain." She walked over to another corner of the deck. "Look, we can't go feeling sorry for ourselves every time something doesn't go as planned. I've personally lost countless fights. That's how you get stronger. We should be glad that we're all still alive."

She looked down at Clemens and smiled, crossing her arms. "Besides, if you wanna leave, you're going through me. I'm not losing the only other girl on the crew."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 21, 2011)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick stood on the deck of the *Dark Justice* beside the severed head of a giant jungle python. In fact the very same python that had tried to make a meal of him. He planned to have the head stuffed and mounted, and sent to his dear old mother back in the North Blue. Behind him in the distance was Razorleaf Island, nothing now but a smoldering ruin after the _*Dark Justice*_ had let loose all of her armament for an entire day and night. 

In front of Garrick stood his entire crew (what was left of his crew anyway), assembled in orderly rows. They all looked nervous, some down right frightened. The veterans of the crew knew what was coming. Garrick was not a man accustomed to failure. He had failed to capture his man, and there would be hell to pay for it. Garrick slowly lit a cigar as he gazed into the eyes of each member of his crew. 

*"We're gonna play a game,"* he spoke up in a rumbling voice that reverberated across the deck. *"My favorite game in fact. I call it the Blame Game."* Garrick loved playing the Blame Game, partly because he always won, and there was always someone else to blame in this half assed crew of simpletons and nitwits that MHQ had seen fit to grace under his command. Of course never once did it cross his mind that perhaps he was partly to blame for the fiasco with the Atlas Pirates.  

*"So who wants to go first?"* Garrick asked. 

There was dead silence. *"Oh come on don't be shy!"* Garrick immediately whirled on his elite squad who stood at the front. His gaze rested on young miss Amelia Armstrong. *"Take this ditz for example, flying around on a dumb cloud during the entire fight, refusing to kill her opponent!" *

Amelia spoke up in a meek voice. "Sir I-"

*"IT'S NOT YOUR TURN YET ARMSTRONG!!"* Garrick roared at her, spewing a cloud of cigar smoke in her face. Garrick moved on and stopped in front of Lt. Junior Grade Prince, or whatever the fuck his name was. *"Or how about this piece of work. I could've sworn I saw this friend playing patty cake with one of the pirates." *

Without warning Garrick grabbed Prince by the neck and flung him overboard. The splash could be heard as Prince impacted face first into the water.*"He can swim along with us while we make our way out of the South Blue and through the Calm Belt. Maybe that'll remind him what side he's on!"* 

"Sir he's a Devil Fruit user!" someone cried.

*"Oh is he?"* Garrick obviously knew that he was. *"Someone toss that man a lifesaver...OR A CANNONBALL!" *

Garrick stopped before Lt. Junior Grade Masters and Warrant Officer Smirnov. *"And of course we have these two."* The crew tensed for a few seconds, thinking that he might toss them overboard as well, or something even more gruesome like ripping their heads off. Instead however, Garrick patted them both on the shoulders, almost causing their knees to buckle. *"You two boys did well. I saw you both fighting tooth and nail to finish your opponents. Masters I saw that killing intent in your eyes as you tried to kill that whore of a traitor. It's the kind of spirit of absolute justice that just brings a tear to my eye!" *

*"That why I'm appointing you my first officer,"* he told Masters, before eyeing Smirnov. *"And you, you keep up the good work Smirkof."*

"Thank you sir. It is Smirnov sir!" 

*"Bah! Whatever."*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 21, 2011)

*Mystic Pirates.....*
The Mystic Pirates continue their journey to who knows where on the stolen pirate ship.....that was stolen from someone else. At the previous island they ended up with three new crewmates and almost no ship after a run in with the pirates that actually owned the ship. The vessel was nearly destroyed by the pirate's destructive gas ability, but he was easily defeated by the combined efforts of the Mystic Pirates. Now, their destination was unknown.

Feroy was busy looking at a map of the West Blue to try and acquire a general sense of where they are. Robin was performing a series of workouts while the ship sailed. Feroy still didn't get the chance to speak with her directly, but it was on his top priority list. The three new crew members were off on their own as well. No one on the ship really _knew_ the other, save for the bit of history Feroy and Tengu has together, but it felt weird amongst them.

Tengu, on the other hand, was leaned against the railing of the ship in a deep slumber. Robin hopped down from the crow's nest and approached Feroy. "Ummmm, shouldn't we move him away from there?" Feroy simply chuckled a bit, "Nope, he's ok. That's a regular thing for Tengu."

In the near distance an island could be seen. "Finally! Hopefully we can get a new ship from this place." He said as he looked at the island from a pair of binoculars. "Oi, Tengu! TENGU!!!" 

"Wha....what?!" Tengu said out of his broken slumber. "We're approacing an island, start getting your things ready. Oda only knows what's in store for us here...."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 21, 2011)

*Duke vs. Brutus*

Duke jumps onto the top of the roof on the outsides of the giant hole he literally punch in. On the other side of the hole is Brutus who looks like he has broken a few bones. Gritting his teeth, he pops his bones back into place.* ?I?ll give you that??* He mutters. *?You?re good.? *Duke grins, ?I would say the same to you, but that would be lying.? Brutus eyes narrow and he yells, ?DIE!? Swinging his giant anchor, he sends a powerful wave of energy at Duke. Duke dodges, but his slash cuts through a good portion of the roof, and the portion that was cut slides off into the ground.

Duke?s eyes, now wide, turns to look back at Brutus, who is grinning savagely? *?I developed a technique many years ago??  *He flexes his arm, the muscles popping out. *?To do what you could do by flexing, but with your entire body.? *Duke continues to listen to what Brutus is saying. *?Here, let me show you.?* He drops the giant anchor, but only a few feet away from him, so he can reach for it, if he needs it.

Taking in a deep breathe, he then squeezes his hand. His entire body tenses up for about ten seconds and then he explodes in a wave of power that nearly knocks Duke back. His muscles pop out of his entire body, resulting in a bulging Brutus, with muscle on every part of his body. ?What the-? Duke says as Brutus hops across the hole with his fist raised and shouts, *?BRICK PUNCH!?*

The hit lands, knocking Duke all the way from the courtyard?s roof and into a nearby tower.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 21, 2011)

*Aboard the Gaia with The Atlas Pirates*

Clemens cleared her throat and spoke up, locking eyes with Drake. "You shouldn't have to protect us Drake. It's too much of a burden to put on anyone. We all need to become stronger so that we can protect ourselves. You almost died because of me." Clemens paused to look at everyone. "You *all*almost died because of me. I was the one Garrick wanted, and I put you all in danger. Cipher Pol is also after me. They won't stop hunting me, and I'll just be a burden to you all because of it. If you guys don't want me in the crew anymore then I understand. I'll just pack my bags and leave once we reach the next island." 

"Listen Red, *I'm* the Captain, and when I say I'm going to protect you all that's that!"  he says defiantly, "Do you see that flag!" he points up towards the Jolly Roger waving in the air. It depicts a man holding the earth on his shoulders, the earth happening to have a devilish looking pair of eyes, nose, and a grin on it. 

"My name is *Atlas* D. Drake, I don't care if I have to carry the world itself on my shoulders! If I need to do it to protect my nakama then I will!"

He cross his arms and closes his eyes for a moment, a frustrated look across his face. After his failure to beat that gorilla man he had clearly lost his nakamas' faith, "You may not believe me...But I will protect you all. And if you don't think I'll be able to then feel free to strengthen yourselves along with me, so you won't have to rely on me completely...But it won't be necessary!" he clenches his fist tightly, "If those Ciphor Pol bastards show their faces I'll beat them down no problem!"

"And don't you go moping either. While it's true the captain can protect their crew, it's also the crew's job to take care of the captain." She walked over to another corner of the deck. "Look, we can't go feeling sorry for ourselves every time something doesn't go as planned. I've personally lost countless fights. That's how you get stronger. We should be glad that we're all still alive."

"You're right...If any of you had...I don't even want to think about it," he says, shaking his head, "But I won't be moping! I'm going to move forward! That's why we're going to the Grand Line! If we want to take on all those monsters we'll have to become monsters ourselves!"

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Gabriel watches as Garrick cracks down on the weaklings of the ship. He throws the slacker Prince overboard. That's what devil fruit using fools that try to imitate justice deserve.

Garrick then approached the young marine as well as another one of the newer officers. Gabriel prepared himself for punishment for his failure to execute the traitor but when he received praise he was in shock. 

He kept his calm demeanor as he endured the powerful pat that Garrick gave him on the shoulder. He then gave him the title of his first officer. Gabriel gave a firm salute, "Thank you sir. I would have subdued the traitor if it wouldn't for the interference from the natives. I also believe we have another potential traitor among us," he says, peering around for a certain Lt. Junior. 

*Rush vs Morgan*

"Come pirate bastard..." she says calmly, mocking the rabbit, "Look little girl, I don't know who you think you are," in a flash she appears before him, delivering a powerful punch to Rush's gut.

The bunny man skids back, "Ok, now I know who you think you are," she chucks a few blades towards him as he skids back but he smacks them out of the air with a quick swipe. He then spots her coming from the side. 

He leaps into the air, "And you don't waste a single movement..." he says taking a battle stance in the air. He flips backwards until he meets a wall and pushes off of it.

He crashes down on her with a powerful kick but she manages to block it with her arms when suddenly...

*Crack*

One of her nails cracks off and smacks onto the floor. Her face begins to twitch, "I know you didn't just break my nail..." she says in a dark tone. Rush's eyes widen as three knives soon pierce his chest in a flash.

She rushes forward and begins delivering a flurry of kicks to his torso, "Die furball!!!!" he manages to grab hold of her legs and slams her into the ground. He then distances himself and removes the blades from his chest, "This...Just keeps getting more interesting."


----------



## Pyro (Jan 21, 2011)

*Bros Ki and the Cipher Pirates
*
Bros was only half paying attention when his captain, man it was still weird calling this dude his captain, but he was half listening which was more attention than he gave most people. But hey, he got pretty much the jist of it. And then that little fortune teller later came up with the idea that it should be Bros to go ahead and “incapacitate” the enemies as the rest of the crew infiltrates the base. 

Bros slightly giggled to himself about the joke of “incapacitating” the marines. But then a thought hit him and once it got stuck in his head, Bros couldn’t stop thinking about it. Dude! He would totally be like a spy. He’d be sneaking around the base all 007 like while he silently and stealthily took out each of the armed guards. 

“Dude…. Like no need to say it twice… I’ve got this on lock. Alright let’s go!” Bros said to everyone around as he was waay to excited to listen to what everyone else had to say on the subject. Immediately he hopped off the ship they were all on and onto the ground. 

Bros landed on the ground of the island containing the marine base with barely a sound. I mean he might be lazy as hell and blazed outta his mind, but he did still somehow manage to finish close to the top of his class in the cipher pol academy. In fact, his prized gigantic pipe was probably the only thing he was more proud about… oh and his eating contest championship… oh and his record setting skills at gamebox. That shit was legit. 

Bros snapped himself back to reality. He noted to himself that these odd tangents he would go off on had to have some sort of purpose. He instantly stopped caring. Bros looked around his surroundings to see a large building surrounded by a barbed wire fence. No problem. After gaining speed by running forward, Bros stuck the end of his giant pipe into the ground in front of him and vaulted himself over the fence and the barbed wire above. He landed on his feet once again with barely a sound. 


“Dun dun dun… dun dun dun dun..” Bros muttered to himself attempting his best to recreate a dramatic spy invasion song as he crept around the side of the base with both hand clasp in front of his face pretending to hold a gun.

Bros looked around the nearby corner and saw nothing except the door to the complex. However, in Bros’ mind the whole area was swarming with marines. Now maybe Bros just had an overworking imagination, or maybe it was those odd mix of chemicals running through his body, but Bros truly believed that he was surrounded.


“AHHHH YOU’LL NEVER TAKE ME ALIVE!” Bros yelled at the invisible marines that had cut off his path to the door. He then preformed an admitably impressive roll into a nearby bunker firing off round after round with his pretend gun he still had in his hand. “POW, POW, POW, POW… Oh shit a grenade!” Bros announced as he dove out from behind his cover and into the open field landing with his hands covering the top of his head.

About twenty yards behind Bros, two young marine recruits watched the events unfold.

“Who is he?” The first one asked.

“I don’t’ know man. I think… he’s trying to attack our base?” The second one responded.

“Yeah… I guess. We should probably set off the alarm right?

“Already on it.” The second one said as he walked over to the nearby alarm button on the wall, calmly pressing it. 

A loud siren rang out through the marine base informing all within that there were attacking pirates invading the shores.

Bros turned around as he heard the alarm sounding throughout the base, he saw the two real marines that had just sounded the alarm and miraculously was able to discern that they were in fact real.

“FOR SPARTA!” Bros yelled as he charged the two marines. True, it wasn’t the best battlecry he could have come up with, but he was a little pressed for time at the moment. 

Seconds later the two marines were unconscious on the ground and Bros could be seen still crouching as he sneakily entered the base through the front door still grinning to himself.

“Mission accomplished.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2011)

*South Blue/With the Atlas Pirates... *
Clemens shook her head with a bemused expression as Nirra emphatically pointed out to her that they all bore some measure of responsibility for what had happened on Razorleaf Island. The jungle woman even went so far as to all but challenge her to a fight to prevent her from leaving the crew. Nirra's words made Clemens feel better however. The fact that Nirra was willing to go so far to keep her in the crew was indeed quite touching. Of course as usual Drake stubbornly held to his position. When he made a decision he stuck to it and that was that. He was going to protect them all or die trying. 

Clemens looked up at Nirra with a relieved face. "Looks like I'll be staying, but I'll take you up on a sparring session though."  She then walked up to Drake and gestured at the flag flying high above the main mast. "Atlas was cursed by the gods to forever carry the weight of the world on his shoulders. I don't want to be a curse to you or this crew Drake, but if you're willing to bear it then I'll follow you until the end." Her green eyes blazed brightly for a second and she grinned at him, feeling a renewed confidence again. "When we see Garrick again we're going to kick his ass." 

She didn't mention the tiny handwritten note in her back pocket however. There was no need to. She had promised herself not to let her obsession endanger this crew again. The mystery was waiting for her in the Grand Line, and Clemens would cross that bridge when she came to it. 

_A few hours after leaving Razorleaf Island...
Clemens sat in the infirmary with a forlorn expression. "I failed..." she muttered under her breath. "There was no poneglyph after all." It was then that Kong scampered up beside her and fixed her with an expression that seemed to say, "Are you okay?" 

Clemens chuckled and patted Kong on the head. The monkey uttered a curious ook ook and pointed at a sliver of paper sticking out of the right pocket of her shorts. "Huh?" Clemens hadn't noticed it in the mayhem. She fished the crumpled paper out of her pocket and unfolded it. Her eyes widened at the hastily scrawled message.  

"He must've slipped it in my pocket when he landed on top of us..."  she said aloud with wonder._

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Hawthorne stood at the far rear of the assembled crew, trying to make himself as inconspicuous as possible. He had been through his fair share of Garrick's _"Blame Games,"_ and had learned long ago how best to avoid the man's wrath. The key was out of sight, out of mind. He watched silently as Mister Prince was tossed over board. It was a pity. Prince was a fine Marine in his opinion, even if Garrick didn't see it that way. Hawthorne made a mental note to throw him a rope after Garrick had cooled off. 

Just when it seemed like Garrick had apportioned enough blame to sooth his ego, suddenly Mister Masters spoke up about there being another traitor within the crew. Hawthorne eyes bugged out and he shrunk himself even lower behind the six foot tall brick house of a female Marine who stood in front of him. 

Garrick narrowed his eyes at Gabriel. *"Traitor? Just who in the blue hell are you referring to Masters?" *


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 22, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*

"So, we're heading to the Grand Line huh?" Nirra walked up to both Clemens and Drake. "Sounds good to me. My home island is in the Grand Line. I can show you guys around when we get there. Of course, it's been affiliated with the world government for a while now, so we'd have to be careful." Nirra then put a hand on both Clemens and Drake's shoulders, and gave them both a smile. "If all else fails, you've got me to protect you."


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 22, 2011)

*Aboard The Gaia with Alastor and the Atlas Pirates
*
Alastor looked on as the crew talked to each other about getting stronger to protect each other. He could relate before he met Lyne he thought he could use his powers properly but boy had he been wrong, he was weak. Now that all of them were done talking and being sappy he floated down from his spot up near the sails and landed softly on the deck

"Hello everyone My name is Alastor Cervantes"
"I kinda got dragged into big sexy's fight on Razor Leaf Island" he said nodding toward Nirra
"Since those crazy fuckin marines saw us together I'm kinda stuck with you guys if you'll have me"
"I have a certain set of skills that I'm sure no one else here has access to" he said with a mischievous smile

It was much more that just being stuck with them, Alastor could tell these were an interesting bunch of people. They would no doubt carry him to interesting places with interesting things to steal. They were pirates after all. He smiled his best smile and looked at Drake in his eyes

"So whadda ya say cap?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 22, 2011)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*

Andrei was up and ready to roll within a short while after getting back aboard The Dark Justice. Garrick was really a monster though, it seemed all the man needed was a shower and it looked like he had not even been in a fight. Andrei didn't have any outward or visible damage but his insides were in a mess. He was fine to walk about but he wouldn't be able to fight or train for at least a few days. Garrick had called a meeting with the entire squadron on the deck of the ship. Andrei was interested to see what would happen, the long and short of it was they had failed their mission. Andrei stood in rank and file with all the other marines waiting for Garrick to appear. He could tell that they were all worried, somewhere deep down he was a little anxious too. Garrick didn't look like a man that accepted failure, he watched as he punished Prince and berated Amelia. 

"I need to thank her for saving me later"  he thought to himself

He hated to admit it but his body that he had so much pride in him gave out on him when he needed it the most

"I need to become stronger, I can't believe I lost to a pair of pirates"

Garrick got to him, he steeled himself he would take his punishment for failure but none came what instead came was praise. He was in shock the heavy shoulder pat almost caused him to collapse he held it together though. Right after that something interesting happened though. Masters then accused someone in the taskforce of being traitorous. There wasn't much Andrei disliked more than dirty marines. Not even pirates could bring down his wrath as a dirty marine could. If he knew anything about Garrick though, he knew he might not get a chance to do anything. He clenched his fists in anger as he looked around for the traitor Masters was talking about.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 22, 2011)

*With Robin and The Mystic Pirates*

"We're approaching an island, start getting your things ready. Oda only knows what's in store for us here...." Feroy said

Robin had gotten to know the rag tag group on their short voyage but there were no where close enough to be called a pirate crew or even friends. Just people put together in the same place by faith for now. Robin responded to Feroy by going below and getting her bag. The island there were approaching seemed to be full of jungle it didn't seem like it was inhabited. The galley was getting more and more empty as the days passed. 

"Hey guys if you see anything that's edible on the island grab it because we're running out of food" she announced as Tengu threw a humongous anchor into the water.

They all hopped on a small boat and the guys rowed them to shore. Nothing there even eluded to there being anyone else on the island but them but something was off. She had been working on her powers over the past few days and she'd gotten a hold of them again 

"Raijuu Point" she said simple

Her bag was still secured to her back as she transformed blue and black fur grew out from all over her body and she dropped down to all fours and she grew six tails that swished around in the air all seemingly independently. She was big enough for anyone in the crew to ride on her comfortably. She lifted her head into the air and sniffed the air with her heightned senses she was able to pick out many unfamiliar scents and among them was definitely human scents other than the mystic pirates.

"There are other people here, but I can barely smell them" Robin said loud enough for everyone to hear


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 22, 2011)

*Aboard The Xtreme Machine with Shina*

Shina stood on the deck and shadow boxed throwing compact punches and kicks dodging and weaving her head and body. To avoid the imaginary blows, the squad had gotten off to a rough start though no fault of her own. She wasn't surprised, with her upbringing on her island women were always less it seemed that it was the same in the marines too. It wasn't the first time she had come across this kind of thing though. She was accustomed to it sad to say, if it wasn't one thing it was another. She wasn't only a woman but she was a wet behind the ears rookies. She slammed her fist into her bandage wrapped palm.

"There is no pleasing some people" she said in a fiery tone
"Once they see me in action they will have to respect me and my strength" Shina said softly

A noise from behind her made he spin around quickly it was just one of the marines that worked on the bridge 

"*Ensign could you spare a few moments?*" he asked

She nodded and followed him into the bridge he showed her a piece of paper

"*We just got this message from a marine squadron in the area of our destination*" he said

She read the message softly



> We of the East Blue Battalion have the pirate situation at Windy Rain under control so there is no need for you to come here anymore. Lt Commander Shinshi



For some reason the message struck Shina as odd, she shook her head. She ground her teeth and crumpled the message in her hand. She walked over to the communications console and picked up a den den mushi

"This is Ensign Ryuu, I'm trying to get in touch with the dispatch" she said
"Hold a sec Ensign" the voice came back through
"_Hello this is dispatch_" a woman's voice came thought
"Were there any other squadrons dispatched to the Windy Rain?" she asked

She was so angry, she thought that the marines had dispatched two squads to the same mission because they didn't think they could do it.

"_No, I only see the Xtreme Marine Squadron here_" the voice came back

Shina and the other marine exchanged confused looks

"Thank you" Shina said
"Something is up" Shina said to the marine standing next to her

He nodded his head at her

"Continue course and speed, we're still going to Windy Rain"
"*Should I report this to Lt. Powell?*" the marine asked
"Keep this between us" Shina said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena repeatedly kicked a block of Adam wood propped up in a corner of the surprisingly well furnished gym of the _*Xtreme Machine*_. She spun her long and lean legs around, making direct contact with her shins. The nerve endings in that area had long ago deadened, due to over a decade of grueling training that had turned her legs from mere bone, sinew, and flesh, into something more akin to iron. 

The block of wood, which was as dense and as tough as metal, shuddered violently with each precise kick, aimed at one spot on the wood. Serena lit a cigarette and took a long drag as she spun around, one of the benefits of the legendary Red Leg style, a form of martial combat which emphasized only kicking. She imagined it was Gatrom Goliath standing before her. That smug bastard who had defeated her, but for some reason left her alive. He had told Serena that not all pirates were evil, and to let go her anger. Serena grit her teeth and kicked even harder. *BLAM!* "All pirates are evil," she muttered under her breath. *BLAM!* Suddenly her kid brother's face sprung unbidden into her mind. Serena screamed and flung her entire body into the next kick. The powerful impact splintered the wooden block and cracked it almost the whole way through. Serena stared blankly at her work, panting heavily and sweat pouring down her brow.

"All pirates are evil..."  she whispered. 

_13 years ago in the East Blue...
Serena quietly crept up to the fruit stand. She was only ten years old, and bore the look of a scruffy street urchin. She waited anxiously for the fruit seller to turn her back to him, her round eyes wide with anticipation. Finally he turned around to talk to a customer. Serena darted her hands forward and grabbed a handful of bright golden apples. 

"HEY WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!" the seller screamed at her. "NOT YOU AGAIN?!" 

Serena took off down the sidewalk, weaving through the crowd like a star running back carving a path through the opposition defense. The seller chased after her but quickly gave up as she put even more distance between them, and disappeared around the corner up ahead. Serena couldn't help but laugh as she turned into an alleyway, still running full tilt and feeling as fast as the wind. She had always been a good runner just like her pops. When she was on (which was almost always), and really feeling the rhythm in her legs, even the cops couldn't catch up to her. "No one can catch the great Serena!" 

Serena eventually reached a large cardboard box situated at the end of the alleyway. An old raggedy curtain covered the opening into the box. "Quentin I'm back," she called. A five year old boy with curly brown hair and a dirt smeared face stuck his face out of the curtain. His eyes brightened as soon as he saw the apples in her arms. "You did it!" he cried, and clapped with a wide grin on his face. Serena handed him an apple and ruffled his hair. "Of course. Your big sis always comes through," she declared proudly. Serena took an apple for herself and set aside the others. "We'll save these for later..." 

Her brother took a big bite from the apple with a pleased look on his face. "Tastes great. Dad used to bring apples home all the time. I can't wait when he comes back from his mission. I really miss him. Do you think he'll be back soon Serena?" he asked her hopefully. Serena frowned slightly, but hid it from her brother. She didn't know how to respond so she went for the tried and true distraction. "Say let's go play Marines versus Pirates in the park!" she exclaimed with a sudden smile.      

"YEAHHHHHHHHH! I'll be the Marine!"    

"No I will!" 

"No I will!"_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 22, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
> Hawthorne stood at the far rear of the assembled crew, trying to make himself as inconspicuous as possible. He had been through his fair share of Garrick's _"Blame Games,"_ and had learned long ago how best to avoid the man's wrath. The key was out of sight, out of mind. He watched silently as Mister Prince was tossed over board. It was a pity. Prince was a fine Marine in his opinion, even if Garrick didn't see it that way. Hawthorne made a mental note to throw him a rope after Garrick had cooled off.
> 
> Just when it seemed like Garrick had apportioned enough blame to sooth his ego, suddenly Mister Masters spoke up about there being another traitor within the crew. Hawthorne eyes bugged out and he shrunk himself even lower behind the six foot tall brick house of female Marine who stood in front of him.
> ...



Most officers would feel a bit of remorse when throwing their comrade under the bus but it was not the case for Gabriel. Not only had this man interfered with his battle, he was as useless as a sack of bricks when it came to upholding justice. Then again one could probably take out more pirates with a sack of bricks than that useless man could. 

"As I was about to apprehend the traitor Lt. Junior Grade Hawthorne leaped from above and interrupted my assault. Then as I was about to continue my weapon heated up to a white hot state. After reading former Ensign Clemens' profile there is no way that she could have caused it, and Lt. Junior Grade Hawthorne was the only other one in the vicinity," he says, staring down Hawthorne as he finishes. He had interfered with his justice for the last time...

*Aboard the Gaia in the South Blue...*

Drake starred at the man who had just floated down from above. He spoke about something but the words went through one ear and out the other, the Pirate Captain slowly turned towards Kong, not moving a single muscle other than his neck.

"Kong..." he whispers, "Get. Ready." the monkey nods. 

In an instant the bandaged pirate leaps forward, his monkey right behind him. He transforms into a butterfly net that Drake quickly grabs hold of, "GHOOOOOOST!"

Alastor, in shock, doesn't have enough time to react and gets the net slammed upon his head, "NOW!"

Kong then transforms from his net form to a cramped steel cage, "We got you now! I won't let you turn my ship into a ghost ship!" he lowers himself so he can look eye to eye with the crammed ghost, "I know your game...Take the Captain out and then rule my crew after you transform them into your ghostly army!" he shouts, waving his arms around oddly as he speaks. 

"Not on my watch!" he shouts, victoriously placing his hands on his hips and looking up into the air. He stomps his foot on top of the cage and grins at his success.

*Devil King Pirates...*

It has been a few days after their victory over the Demon Horde Pirates, Elizabeth had taken care of the crews wounds and they were all recovered for the most part, "Just one more stop until we reach the Grand Line."

Dante looks off into the distance as Ranbou Island comes into sight, "We will restock and then get back here immediately. I don't want to waste my time on this shit hole, there are much greater things to come for the Future Pirate King."

As they dock he rubs his chin, "Hm, I wonder how the newest underling is doing. I had nearly forgotten about him," it had been quite some time since Dante had trapped Jason below deck, chained up at the hands and mouth, and left him to deal with his new pets. 

He shrugs, "Well if he can't survive that then I have no use for him," he snaps his fingers and several small red and black portals open up. A swarm of demonic bats fly out, "You will destroy anyone that approaches this ship. *Understood*."

The creatures gave a slight bow to their master and took their positions around the crows nest, ready to attack anyone with the balls to strike the Devil King's ship, "Do what you need," he says to the crew, "Except for you Elizabeth, you will get all of the supplies that we need for the ship."

"Yes master, right away master!" she quickly rushed off to do her work. She was truly the lowest of the underlings, so it made sense that she would do the bitch work, "As for the rest for you we leave in 1 hour. If you are not here I won't be waiting for you." he says before making his leave.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 22, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Most officers would feel a bit of remorse when throwing their comrade under the bus but it was not the case for Gabriel. Not only had this man interfered with his battle, he was as useless as a sack of bricks when it came to upholding justice. Then again one could probably take out more pirates with a sack of bricks than that useless man could.
> 
> "As I was about to apprehend the traitor Lt. Junior Grade Hawthorne leaped from above and interrupted my assault. Then as I was about to continue my weapon heated up to a white hot state. After reading former Ensign Clemens' profile there is no way that she could have caused it, and Lt. Junior Grade Hawthorne was the only other one in the vicinity," he says, staring down Hawthorne as he finishes. He had interfered with his justice for the last time...



Garrick gnashed his teeth together and scanned the crowd. *"HAWTHORNE WHERE ARE YOU?"* he bellowed. 

With sudden swiftness the assembled Marines parted like the biblical sea of old, revealing Hawthorne crouched low against the deck. He looked like he was hiding in fact. Hawthorne did a double take as he was so suddenly exposed, but tried to play it off. "Ah yes well I think I am done inspecting this portion of the deck. Hmmm...everything seems safe and sound...ahahahahahaha!" He stood up and smiled good naturedly at Garrick. "Oh I apologize. Were you calling me sir?" 

Garrick fixed Hawthorne with his full killing intent and spoke in a menacing voice. *"Explain yourself you little shitstain. Why did you interfere with Masters attempt to bring justice to that red headed bitch?" * What Hawthorne said next would decide whether he stayed in the land of the living.

Somehow Hawthorne managed to remain nonchalant. He walked towards Gabriel and patted him on the back as if they were old friends. "Well I do believe that Mister Masters is gravely confused. You see I was merely attempting to aid him in capturing Miss Clemens, but I slipped and fell." He bowed his head low at Gabriel. "I do apologize my good man. We almost had her didn't we? What a pity that we could not deliver absolute justice to her." Hawthorne said this last part with a sincere regret. "And as for the dagger heating up...hmm well how should I explain this. It really is quite embarrassing so I think it better if I show you Mister Masters." Hawthorne removed his thick framed black glasses and slowly reached for his right eye. With seeming casualness he plucked the eye right out of the socket, detaching it from a thin metal coil as if it was a plug. Hawthorne held the eye up to Gabriel, revealing it to be a shiny metal orb with a glowing lens that shifted from his left eye's natural green hue to bright red. "I am a cyborg. My right arm, right leg, and right eye have all been replaced with artificial components. This eye has been on the fritz lately, and unfortunately heated up your dagger."  

For emphasis Hawthorne aimed the eye at a mop that leaned against an empty crate. He tapped the top of the eye twice with his index finger. Suddenly the mop head began to smolder and smoke, and a second later burst into flames. A Marine grunt ran towards the burning mop and quickly tossed it overboard, where it promptly hit the barely floating Prince over the head. "You see? Totally honest mistake."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 22, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*

Nirra smiled when Alastor showed up and pointed her out, turing towards the ghost man. However, she was surprised to see Drake abruptly attack the man, throwing a net over him. Apparently, Drake was the superstitious type. Walking up to Drake from behind, she grabbed him by the back of his shirt and lifted him up. "Stop that. This guy helped me back in the jungle against that bone guy." She looked down at Kong, now a fully formed cage. "You too." The monkey quickly reverted back to it's original form, no longer wrapped around Alastor.

"Now, we need to pick which way we're getting to the Grand Line. I came to South Blue through the Calm Belt, but I'd be fine with taking Reverse Mountain."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 22, 2011)

*Aboard the Dark Justice...*

As the group was arguing, a small object fluttered over the ship. The object was oval shaped, and moved using a small propeller, making it act as a small helicopter. The object's small size and odd shape almost made it look like a child's toy. It lowered towards the deck of the ship, sprouting six small spider like legs and landing on the ship's railing. No one had noticed it yet, but the object quickly began to shift it's form around, the propeller seemed to pop off the object and fell into the ocean as it opened up, collapsting and folding into a small television prompter. The screen immediately came on, revealing a figure Hawthorne would find disturbingly familiar. Volk's mask illuminated in the prompter. *"Hello, Garrick. I do hope I'm not interrupting anything important."*


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 22, 2011)

*Kent*

The alarms went off on the island. Kent turned to the rest of the crew and shrugged. "I knew that wasn't going to work."

"So are we just going to kill things now?" Raeyr asked hopefully. 

Kent grinned and nodded. "I love you guys." He leapt off the ship and landed on the island, tearing through the jungle until he reached the main base. Two marines stood in his path, but not for long - Kent swept one's legs out from under him and sent the other one flying with a well placed uppercut.

Shots rang out from within the base, one flying only inches above Kent's shoulder. "Soru." Kent momentarily vanished, moving too fast for the eye to see, and smashed another marine's head against the wall, grabbing another's leg and using him as a makeshift club to beat down several more marines.

Kent dodged a sword swing and kicked another marine through a wall, flipping through the air and executing a perfect spinning kick right before he landed. Kent laughed - this was the kind of stuff he lived for. When the adrenaline was pumping, when his training was kicking in and everything was coming together exactly like it should...

Perfect.

"So you think you're tough big boy?" Asked a voice from somewhere to Kent's right. "Bring it."

*Prince*

Prince did not enjoy being thrown off the ship.

"This feels so oddly familiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!" he shouted as he soared through the air, hitting the water with a splash. Gasping for air, he began to panic slightly as he felt himself begin to sink. A large wave came by and pushed him to surface, but Prince was only able to get a brief breath in before a flaming mop hit him in the head. "Son of a- bblblblblbrhggpuidbafibawf!"

This whole sinking thing was really going to be a problem in the future.

*Rufio...*

*"Oh, are we fighting someone again?"* Rufio asked, drawing his katana with a sigh. *"This really is getting a bit old...or maybe we could find some hot chicks to fight, ya?"*

"Now, we need to pick which way we're getting to the Grand Line. I came to South Blue through the Calm Belt, but I'd be fine with taking Reverse Mountain." Andrei said.

*"Ugh, never mind,"* Rufio said, sheathing his katana. *If you guys are gonna talk about boring stuff like that I might as well whip up something in the kitchen. Anybody hungry?"*

*Kaya*

Kaya awoke from disturbing dreams.

She was wrapped in a blanket in a dirty alleyway, her clothes and hair streaked with grime. She was sweating, and yet incredibly cold - the nightmares had been bad this time. And the same one, again. It was always the same one. 

It had been her, flanking a red haired man with an eyepatch. Her signature saber had been in her hand, but she was doing...things...with it that she never would've done in real life. Horrible things. And blood. Blood the same color as the man's hair.

Kaya shivered. Dreams were sometimes things best left forgotten. But these were different. The last time she had had dreams like this her entire world had fallen apart.

She could only curl up in a ball and hope that everything would be alright.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 23, 2011)

*Duke vs. Brutus*

After a few seconds in which Duke?s body doesn?t move at all, the pirate hops to his feet. He twists his body, cracking a few bones. ?Well, damn.? He looks down to see that Brutus is still huge and hulked out. Duke stares for a while. Going down there without a plan would be suicide. Which is exactly why Duke did it. *?Animate!?* He shouts, otherworldly power seeping out of him in folds and bringing a table to life. 

The table is now a bird and Duke hops on it, soaring down to attack Brutus. Brutus swings at Duke, but he steers the bird to the side and he misses. Whipping out his pistol, he shoots Brutus in a shoulder. The oaf let?s out a cry of surprise, as fresh blood gushes out of the wound. Duke jumps off the mounted bird and turns to Brutus. ?You?re pissed right? I would be too if I knew I was going to lose.?

Growling, Brutus grabs for his anchor and then angrily, he spins and launches it with incredible speed. Duke looks at the anchor fearlessly though and with a single kick, it is knocked out of his path. ?Get ready!? He shouts to Brutus, running towards the marine. 

*?HAHAHAHA! You really think you can beat me? Didn?t I already prove that I was stronger than you??* Brutus raises his fist to strike Duke again, but the pirate easily dodges. ?Yes, you did. But you also proved something else.? Brutus sends out a flurry of punches, each slower than the last. Duke dodges each one, reading his move with one eye. ?Nice try.?

Growling Brutus rears back his fist and releases it, but Duke blocks with another kick and then pressing off the fist, delivers a powerful knee to Brutus?s face. ?You?re slower.? The monster?s eyes widen once he realizes his speed has been reduced drastically. ?I was impressed by the first punch, but then I noticed something. It was far slower than the last. So I figure with all the added muscle mass and bulk you?re actually less of a threat when you were slimmer.?

Brutus staggers back, still in shock. ?It?s over, Brutus.? He slams his hands into the ground and shouts, *?Animate!?* A giant paw bursting from the ground, followed by a canine head. A giant dog made of dirt is now standing in front of Brutus. Grinning, Duke says, ?Sick him, boy.? The giant dog is released and then sinks its giant stone fangs into Brutus?s shoulder.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 23, 2011)

*With Alexis?*

Alexis has arrived on Triangle Island after going through a simple and easy route. She leaves the ship without an anchor, mainly because she doesn?t plan on using it again. She is here for a reason; to get the Bonebuster. Thinking of her objective, Alexis makes her way to the center of the island, where the marine base lies, according to her map. Upon coming within distance to the base, she is approached by a giant old man in armor. He is carrying a mace, gripped tightly in his hand. 

He points it at Alexis menacingly and says, ?Halt who goes there.? Alexis grins. ?Relax buddy, I?m a mar-?The old man scowls and spits, the spit nearly missing her by an inch. ?Don?t lie to me. I know a marine when I see one. And you missy, are not a marine.?

Alexis grins, ?Well, then.? She says. ?There?s no use trying to persuade you into letting me in?? The old man silently raises his mace once again and brings it down on Alexis? head. She is however faster than he anticipates, dodging the attack and then kicking at his face, the only vulnerable part of his face. His hand however grabs her leg and he picks her up, so that her eyes are level with his. ?You?ll have to do better then that, ma?am.?

He then spins and hurls her a few feet. He picks up his mace and starts stalking towards the downed Alexis.

*With Levy?*

"Yes master, right away master!" she quickly rushed off to do her work. She was truly the lowest of the underlings, so it made sense that she would do the bitch work, "As for the rest for you we leave in 1 hour. If you are not here I won't be waiting for you." he says before making his leave.

Levy silently storms away, leaving the others to their own devices. He is not interested in spending more time with the humans. Although these were the craziest humans he had met, he could still feel their germs rubbing off on him, infecting him. He would need to be sanitized by the water before they left the island. ?I could actually leave?? He mutters, walking towards the main town. ?But then I wouldn?t be able to get my revenge on that man. If he is even a man. I?m starting to believe that he is the devil himself??

As he walks through a forest, he punches a nearby tree. ?Nonsense! If he is the devil, then I?m the king of the sea! The Leviathan!? The tree topples over from the power of the punch. A few humans, walking away from town, apparently, notice the sight. *?Hey, that?s a fishman.? ?They?re quite rare here in the North Blue.? ?This town is right in front of the Grand Line, though.? ?We should capture him and sail into the Grand Line, then sell him to some slavers.?*

Levy?s eyes narrow and the fishman turns into the human?s directions. *?You?re coming with us, fishy.?* One of the human says, a big man with several scars on his arms. Levy grins. ?Sure.? He holds his hands out. ?Bind me.? 

After a brief amount of arguing, one of the human?s walk forwards, shaking. He puts rope around Levy?s hands, slowly. He keeps on dropping the rope and to help him alone, Levy shows his teeth. ?I don?t bite.? He finally finishes tying the rope and steps back. ?*Uh, get him onto the ship!?* The big man says, apparently, the ring leader of this group. Levy decides to speak up now, though. ?Sorry can?t do that.?

He jets forward to the shaking human and rips off his head with his teeth. Blood dripping from his mouth, Levy tosses the head to the side. ?Sorry, I lied.? The big man with the scars tries to run, along with the other humans. Levy however chases after all of them, chomping through trees with his teeth and biting through flesh. Once he is finally finished, the fishman is heavily satisfied. He has just decimated these humans without the uses of his hands. To show that he could?ve easily got out of the rope, he merely flexes his arm and the rope bursts open.

Holding a human head, he mutters, ?I really needed to get that rage out.? With a sigh, he hurls the head at a tree and it splatters. 

?Well, time to go meet the town people.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Aboard the Dark Justice...*
> 
> As the group was arguing, a small object fluttered over the ship. The object was oval shaped, and moved using a small propeller, making it act as a small helicopter. The object's small size and odd shape almost made it look like a child's toy. It lowered towards the deck of the ship, sprouting six small spider like legs and landing on the ship's railing. No one had noticed it yet, but the object quickly began to shift it's form around, the propeller seemed to pop off the object and fell into the ocean as it opened up, collapsting and folding into a small television prompter. The screen immediately came on, revealing a figure Hawthorne would find disturbingly familiar. Volk's mask illuminated in the prompter. *"Hello, Garrick. I do hope I'm not interrupting anything important."*



Garrick was still undecided whether he should wring Hawthorne's neck, or simply rip the tongue straight out of his annoying trap. Truth be told he hated everything about Hawthorne. He was a sorry excuse for a Marine, and even sorrier excuse for a human being. For all his faults however there was one thing which Hawthorne was incredibly talented at, and that was creating weapons of holy justice. For instance the bombs that they had assaulted Razorleaf island with had been of Hawthorne's design, turning almost half the jungle island into a blazing ruin. Hawthorne also had other ideas rattling around in that addle brained skull of his, and Garrick would've hated to see them go to waste. 

As Garrick debated just how valuable Hawthorne really was to him, he noticed the strange device. *"Are you fucking kidding me?"* he mumbled. He stared blankly at the image of the squat and ugly looking friend that suddenly appeared on the projector like screen. Garrick quickly recognized the figure. Like Hawthorne, and all other nerds of the world for that matter, this was a man he had little patience for.

"Oh great another useless egghead. I thought one was enough. Are you interrupting something? Well does it look like you're interrupting something?!"   Garrick bellowed, gesturing at his still nervous crew. He cracked his knuckles and walked towards the screen until he towered right over it, crossing his arms with an annoyed expression. "Look here Volk, I'm in the middle of disciplining your half wit ex underling, who unfortunately is now my half wit underling. What do you want?" 

Hawthorne himself became even more uncomfortable as Volk appeared. He was shocked to see him in fact. How long had it been since he had last seen the enigmatic doctor face to face? More then a year, he realized. Having his old boss and current boss meeting face to face like this was unsettling to say the least. 



Nicodemus said:


> *Prince*
> 
> Prince did not enjoy being thrown off the ship.
> 
> ...



Just as Prince's head submerged below the water, a gray cloud hovered over him. Amelia leaned over the cloud and reached into the water. She was able to grab a handful of Prince's slightly singed hair, and slowly haul him onto the low hovering cloud. Prince coughed up water, still cursing something unintelligible under his breath. Without even a word Amelia flew him to the extreme rear of the ship and deposited his water logged form onto the deck.

"I suggest you stay out of sight until Garrick cools off. He's probably already forgotten about you in fact." she whispered at him. "Oh yeah and don't you dare rat on me," she added, before walking off and melding back in with the rest of the crew on deck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2011)

*Prince*

Okay, so he was screwed. The best he could hope for right here was a miracle sent by Oda himself, and Prince had had an...iffy relationship with the big guy upstairs for quite a while now. So he wasn't too hopeful.

_I wonder if there's whiskey in heaven...._

No, he couldn't think like that. He had to have a plan, or at least an idea of an outline for something vaguely resembling a plan. But no matter which way he looked at it, he was going to drown in just a few moments if somebody didn't man up and save him.

Then something grabbed his hair and yanked him out of the water.

Prince gasped in air, doing his best not to scream in pain - his rescuer wasn't exactly being gentle, and being lifted into the air by your hair _hurt_. Thankfully, he was too busy coughing up seawater to scream, and by the time he was done emptying his lungs, Amelia (for it was Amelia who had saved him) had dumped him unceremoniously on the deck.

"I suggest you stay out of sight until Garrick cools off. He's probably already forgotten about you in fact." she whispered at him. "Oh yeah and don't you dare rat on me,"

"Yeah I don't think staying out of Garrick's sight will be too hard to stick to," Prince muttered, struggling to his feet. "And I've already forgotten who rescued me, but I think it was Masters. We've always been great pals," he said with a grin.

*Kaya*

More nightmares.

Kaya's eyes snapped open, and she instinctively grabbed the hilt of _Prai-_ no, _Deceit_ as she surveyed the area around her. She had gone to sleep on the top of a building, so that nobody would be disturbed when the nightmares inevitably came. And they had definitely come.

Kaya shivered and wrapped her wings around herself. They were dirty, but still _her_ wings, her last link left to her old life. They comforted her...at least until she thought back on the nightmares.

The had been becoming increasingly vivid over the last few weeks, always featuring her slightly behind and to the left of a red haired man with an eyepatch. Beside her had been something vaguely human, but too warped and hidden in shadow for Kaya to understand it. This time the red haired man had been riding a giant dog made of earth as she and the shadowy man cleared the way.

She shivered again. Best to just not think about it. Maybe it would all go away soon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 23, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*
> 
> Nirra smiled when Alastor showed up and pointed her out, turing towards the ghost man. However, she was surprised to see Drake abruptly attack the man, throwing a net over him. Apparently, Drake was the superstitious type. Walking up to Drake from behind, she grabbed him by the back of his shirt and lifted him up. "Stop that. This guy helped me back in the jungle against that bone guy." She looked down at Kong, now a fully formed cage. "You too." The monkey quickly reverted back to it's original form, no longer wrapped around Alastor.
> 
> "Now, we need to pick which way we're getting to the Grand Line. I came to South Blue through the Calm Belt, but I'd be fine with taking Reverse Mountain."





Nicodemus said:


> *Rufio...*
> 
> *"Oh, are we fighting someone again?"* Rufio asked, drawing his katana with a sigh. *"This really is getting a bit old...or maybe we could find some hot chicks to fight, ya?"*
> 
> ...



Drake rubs his chin as Kong retracts to his normal form, "You helped out Big Bertha?" he pauses for a moment, "Well thanks Ghost Man."

He hoists him up back onto his feet after being crammed into the cage, "And if you wana' join my crew than you're welcome to join!"

The Captain then turns to Rufio who offers to make them all food, "I'm starving!" Henry sighs, "Well he hasn't eaten in 3 days."

"But tell me Rufio, I didn't know you were a woman," he says, completely serious. He couldn't comprehend that a man could be a cook,  "You're not very good looking," he says in a confused tone.

*Aboard the Dark Justice*

Masters watched as Hawthorne explained himself, and he didn't buy it for a bit. He smacked the eye out of the scientist's hand and it fell to the floor, "From now on keep your eyes to yourself," he crushes the device beneath his foot, keeping a death glare focused on Hawthorne as he does so, implying that next time the eye would be his head.

With that taken care of Gabriel focused on the strange device that had arrived, it projected Dr. Volk, another scientist but one of much greater fame. He watched silently as he conversed with Garrick. 

*Rush vs Morgan*

Morgan wildly charged forward, though even through her rage there was an impressive skill that went along with her attacks rather than random kicks and punches.

Rush continued to push down her limbs as they come in to strike, "I've had enough of this," he ducks under the next blow and pops up with an uppercut to her gut.

She lifts off the ground and into the air. Still trying to catch her breath, she chucks a few blades down towards Rush. He flips back to avoid the knives and then pushes off the ground into the air after her.

She thrusts her arms forward but Rushes catches them in his hands. As they begin to descend he delivers kick after kick to her body. The two warriors approach the ground quickly, Rush releases the heavily beaten marine and cocks back his leg.

"This is over!" with one last kick she goes flying through the walls and the Rush lands gracefully, "Phew...Wonder if I beat Captain to the finish."


----------



## Chaos (Jan 23, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

"Fucking dogs" Jason once again lifted the head of the largest dog up. The body lay discarded in a corner, Jason had given up on that thing almost a day before. But that fucking head just wouldn't stay up either. Jason once again lay the dismembered thing on his shoulder. It stayed in its place for almost ten seconds this time before it fell off and hit the ground with a dull thud. Jason cursed. Disposing of the dogs had taken him just as long as it had taken him to figure out he could still use his Devil Fruit powers. Trying to make himself look the victor of a dramatic battle however had taken quite a bit longer. Almost two days, even.

The first setback had come early, when Jason found out the hard way that helldogs that seem dead aren't always. The vicious scar on his cheek looked awesome, he had to admit that, but an extra wound in the head wasn't quite what Jason had wanted. The second setback was worse, though. Jason had planned to cover himself in the blood of the dogs, looking extra badass as if he had wrestled all three the dogs to the ground with only his bare hands. Helldogs didn't have blood though. In the end, Jason had settled for rubbing dog innards against his exposed skin, but it had only led to some kind of smudge, as if Jason had rubbed ashes all over him. He had been content though, until he got the idea of that finishing touch. The grossly mutilated head of the top dog, dangling somewhere from his body in all its ugly glory.

However awesome Jason wanted to look with the head though, it had begun trying his patience a long time ago. And now he had enough. Jason viciously kicked the dog head away, smashing it through one of the holes made in the ship. The dramatic starved fighter look would have to do. The starved part hadn't been part of the plan either, but not eating for a day had taken its toll on the rock star. Jason stood up and almost collapsed. The pain in his stomach was fiery. He wouldn't be defeated by it though. Not now. Not when he was about to make his first dramatic appearance as a fully-fledged crewmember of this ship. Jason grabbed his weapons.

He kicked open the door and came out into a corridor. No one was in sight. Great. Let them all see him on the deck first then. Jason started pacing towards the place he thought the deck would be. It was a pure guess, of course, but he would have to come out sometime, and any way was as good as the other. He would show them there was no fucking with the King of Metal. He would kill the Devil King. But not now, Jason thought. Let the idiot first think him a crewmember, a loyal subject. More importantly, take the time to get stronger. Jason's Demon Scream hadn't even fazed the impressive man, and even he had to admit this guy was out of his league for now. But not for always. Once, Jason would be sitting on his throne of skulls, with the head of that captain at his feet. Jason smiled at the thought. 

The dreams of glory were smashed from his head violently when Jason rounded a corner and walked right into Elizabeth. Their skulls collided with a resounding thunk, and Elizabeth fell to the ground, shaking her head. Jason nursed his forehead with his right hand, not paying attention to who the fuck had walked into him until the sore place on his head was tended too. When he _did_ remove his hand though, Jason immediately started laughing. Good old Elizabeth. "Found your way into a new hellhole, bitch? Another ass to lick?" Jason eyed her menacingly. Elizabeth was clearly more focused on looking for an easy way out. "The captain will kill you if you hurt me" She said, clearly confident in the truth of this statement. Jason just laughed harder. "If he finds someone else to apply a band-aid here and there, he will not give a shit about your dead body" Jason gave her his demon smile. Elizabeth slowly shoved herself away. Jason bended forward and grabbed her by the collar of her shirt.

He heaved her up and brought her head close. "Listen, little slut. I won't hurt you today, and I won't hurt you for a lot of days if you don't annoy me. But once I will hold that beloved captain of yours' head in my hand." He brought her head even closer and whispered even softer. "And your pretty little face will do wonders to decorate the floor when that time has come" He threw her to the floor and walked past without giving her a single glance. This had probably been quite a foolish action, but Jason didn't care. At least he could put _someone_ in her place here. Jason stomped through the rest of the corridor, grabbed the guitar from his back and kicked open the door to the deck. "Ya're forgetting someone" He screamed in a voice of victory.

Jason stood like a indestructible God, an all-powerful deity among normal men. He was that veteran that had just returned from an impossible mission, he was that mighty warrior who had just slain the last beast on earth. Sadly enough, there was no captain in sight on the deck. The only being that saw Jason's valiant stand in this hostile environment was that same panda he had fought again. The panda stared at him with a stupid look on it's bear-face. Jason sighed and cursed. Fine. That would have to do. "What's the idea, panda friend?" Jason asked. Then he collapsed. So far for being the indestructible God. If that captain had been here, he would've kept from collapsing, but this was simply too much. Jason had only one thing on his mind.

"Fooooooooooooooooooooooooood"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 23, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron....*
The _*X*treme Machine_ finally reached the waters that belongs to East Blue, known to be the weakest of the Four Blues. The ship sailed into the port of Windy-Rain Island, which became obvious how the island received its name. The XMS was immediately assualted by a downpour of rain. It was as if one hundred giants were miserably crying above them. Every building and house was built on top of stone pillars as to avoid the flood. If the rain continued, it would make this particular mission even more difficult.

"Blehh, rain makes me feel depressed." Lucio said as he fished through a giant trunk and finally pulled out an oversized conical hat. It looked quite comical on Lucio's head but he didn't care, hell, it was keeping him from getting wet. Lucio then wrapped a cloak around his shoulders and strapped _Ginbi,_ his sword, to his side. Everyone else was preparing their things also.

"Oh yea, I forgot to say, Serena is second-in-command in case anything happens to me." Lucio announced to the crew while shooting Stryker a quick grin. He knew this would eat him up on the inside.

"Our target, the Greedy Bastard Pirates! Let's finish this up quick so we can get the hell outta here! And remember, make it *X*treme!"

The XMS ascened a large platform that lead to where the town was. The main town was situated pretty high up on a giant stone pillar to avoid the flood. Everyone that walked about the the town held an umbrella in one hand and their belongings in the other. It was as if the rain wasn't effecting their daily lives at all. Though, why would it? These people put up with it every day.

"Ok, we'll split up for now to see if we can find out any info on the location of the Greedy Bastard crew! Let's move!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 23, 2011)

*With the Devil King...*

Dante walked down the streets of Ranbou, his red cloak blowing in the wind, "With Elizabeth taking care of the supplies I don't really have much to do," he eyed a large bar up ahead.

"Well why not," he shrugs and enters the doors and takes an uninterested look around the bar, it's filled with several massive men, "Bartender," he says as he takes a seat, "What is with all of these weaklings?"

"Heh, you must be new here. This is Ranbou Island, it's the last stop in the North Blue before the Grand Line. This island is filled with the strongest sonova bitches in this part of the sea."

"I suppose that's one man's opinion...Get me a drink," the bartender nods and then begins to look through his bottles.

"So did ya hear what happened to Don Tenma?" one man says in the background, "He got taken out by the Devil King..."

"Man, who the hell is this Devil King guy? I've been hearing plenty about him but no one even knows what he looks like."

"Well that's because no one survives an encounter with him..."

"Well then how does everyone even know who he is? Whatever, sounds like a bitch."

"He took out Don Tenma, he's been ruling these seas for years!" 

"That old fart is nothing but a waste of air. He's too afraid to leave his comfy North Blue, of course he's the strongest one, he's the only one left! Whatever, that Devil King guy is over rated."

*"Is that so..."* Dante turns around from his seat at the bar, *"Because I've heard the Devil King is the most vicious pirate to ever step foot in the North Blue."*

"Gahahahaha! Good one kid, like you'd know anything about pirates!" the entire bar begins laughing.

Dante begins drumming his fingers against the bar, "And another thing about The Devil King...*He does not like being laughed at*."

Suddenly several geysers of fire appear around the bar, burning holes through the roof, *"What the hell is going on!!!"*

"You wanted to see the face of The Devil King..." his skin begins to turn into it's leathery red form, *"Well take a good look."*

*Deep within Ranbou Island...*

A small building covered in cobwebs and dust resides around the several bars and shops in the town. There is a sign hanging by the door with a star on it that says _Sheriff._

"Damon!" a voice shouts, "Damon!" suddenly a ghastly figure in a cowboy hat phases through the floor and appears before a hammock that holds a white haired young man in a red cloak, "Damon get off your ass!"

He flips the hammock causing the white haired man to fall flat on his face, "Gah! What the hell Jacob!" he shouts, rubbing his face.

"I spotted a pirate ship at the docks," Jacob in forms him, "Is that so? Well it's not like there aren't 100s of pirate ships arriving and leaving everyday!"

"This one was sporting the flag of the Devil King Pirates..." Damon's eyes widen and then a grin comes over his face, "Is that so...The crew that has been causing death and destruction all over the Grand Line? Captained by the guy that beat Don Tenma himself...?"

He gets back up on his feet, "Well Deputy, I think it's time to move out," he says, adjusting his imaginary hat and heading out of the doors.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 23, 2011)

*Mystic Pirates....*
The unknown jungle island was indeed weird. So far, they hadn't seen or heard any animals and it seemed as if the island was uninhabited. Feroy doesn't possess any advanced senses that could tell him otherwise, but lucky for him, the crew has two people that can do just that.

Robin transformed into her full zoan form and sniffed the air. "There are other people here, but I can barely smell them" Robin said loud enough for everyone to hear.

Feroy nodded towards her, "Then we should tread carefully for now. We don't know if the people here are friendly or not." The captain announced. It was rather depressing, though. Feroy was hoping the next island they landed on would actually have civilized people and a town or city so that they could buy (Or take, whichever suited them the best) a new ship. The one they had now was now beaten down and shitty.

"I know there's got to be some type of wild life here. We can't go anywhere until we get some food. The next island is at least three-four days away."

"No need to worry about finding anyone, because someone has found us!" Tengu said as he drew his giant buster sword. Tengu felt the vibrations of someone moving through the trees at a very alarming rate. 

"It's not just anyone either, there's a group of them!" Robin exclaimed as electricity jumped across her body ferociously.

Suddenly, about 50 men, all bare-chested and wearing grass shirts with face paint (Or blood...), appeared in the vicinity around the Mystic Pirates. Some of them had spears, others had swords and some even had weird looking rocks in their hands. All of them, however, looked quite fearsome.

"Ok, ok, no sudden movements. They might be friendly..." Feroy said to the group.

 One of the tribal men shot an arrow at the Mystic Pirates which was blocked by the flat side of Tengu's buster sword. "Friendly my ass!" Tengu exclaimed. He coud even feel the vibrations of the the triball men in the trees.

_"U introdurs. Dis our island. U die!"_ One of the tribal men yelled as he lunged at them with the rest of his accomplices.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates*



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Drake rubs his chin as Kong retracts to his normal form, "You helped out Big Bertha?" he pauses for a moment, "Well thanks Ghost Man."
> 
> He hoists him up back onto his feet after being crammed into the cage, "And if you wana' join my crew than you're welcome to join!"
> 
> ...



Rufio's eye twitched. *"Whaaaaa....you bastard!"* He shouted, leaping through the air in an attempt to kick Drake in the face. Unfortunately he misjudged, and sailed harmlessly past the pirate captain, hitting the mast face first.

He popped up and brushed himself off. *Don't be ridiculous. Cooking, unlike cleaning or dancing without a partner, is a very manly act. In fact, many of the worlds greatest cooks have been men!"* He said, striking a heroic pose. *"Cooking requires the speed of a viper, the agility of a cat, the eye of a falcon, and the instincts of...something with good instincts,"* he said with a shrug. *"Why, in my father's household, the cooks were the most highly paid of all the servants...minus the, er, "female entertainers" of course."* He pushed open the door to the kitchen and disappeared inside before poking his head out again. *"And let it be known that if I were a woman I would be incredibly attractive."*


----------



## Gaja (Jan 23, 2011)

*Semmy*

Carrying someone piggyback style was not something a lot of people could do. But the tall panda of the Devil King Pirates was one of them. One step after another, with the newest addition to the crew on his back Semmy was walking the streets of Ranbou Island. And it was a shit hole. Most of these guys hurt the panda's nose, that how bad their smell was.

"*You good up there?*" On his back sat the Rock, what a fucking badass name he had... So anyway the Rock was getting a piggyback ride, and enjoyed a rather large piece of meat. Initially the panda was going to snack on that one himself, but for some reason he shared it with the human and took him for a walk around town. Wearing shades no one could really tell what the animal was looking at but at one point he just stopped, in the middle of the street, put Jason down on the ground and gave him a lollipop. "*I'll be right back, don't go anywhere...*" Damn was his last lollipop damn it...

Walking into a store, several people were looking at the panda confused, and wondering if this was perhaps a street show where they dressed some poor animal to look like human. That was not the case of course, but back to our awesome walking talking marine eating Semmy. Walking into the store the owner raised an eyebrow. What in the world was going on. "Hey get out of here!" He yelled thinking that a simple animal entered his shop. "*Ow sorry I thought that were selling...*", a few minutes later after paying for the stuff one could see Semmy holding a _MASSIVE_ bag of stuff over his shoulder with his right paw, and a small bag with his left. Exiting the store, and barely fitting through the door Semmy walked towards the injured Jason, a stunned store owner left behind. "*Ok, you take care of the small bag. My weed is in there..... Ow yeah I forgot something. Be right back.*"

Looking to the side Semmy saw a random person knocked out near Jason. Maybe he tried to mug him or something. Ow these humans and their crazy ideas. So walking back in Semmy did what all pirates did, payed for the stuff he wanted, went out and left it safely in the hands of a beaten up crew mate, only to return to the same store to now completely rob it. Yes his logic wasn't always the best, but he simply loved shopping in peace and quiet, and not under pressure.

With the promise that he would eat him if he followed him Semmy exited the room with another bag over his shoulder and walked up to Jason, as flames started coming out a nearby building. Turning his big head towards the source of the screams and fire the panda casually spoke. "*Wanna check it out?*" He'd bring sledgie too... Ow yeah "Sledgie" was Semmy's brand new sledgehammer that he just "bought" and wanted to try playing that human game, _Whack a mole_.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron....*
> The _*X*treme Machine_ finally reached the waters that belongs to East Blue, known to be the weakest of the Four Blues. The ship sailed into the port of Windy-Rain Island, which became obvious how the island received its name. The XMS was immediately assualted by a downpour of rain. It was as if one hundred giants were miserably crying above them. Every building and house was built on top of stone pillars as to avoid the flood. If the rain continued, it would make this particular mission even more difficult.
> 
> "Blehh, rain makes me feel depressed." Lucio said as he fished through a giant trunk and finally pulled out an oversized conical hat. It looked quite comical on Lucio's head but he didn't care, hell, it was keeping him from getting wet. Lucio then wrapped a cloak around his shoulders and strapped _Ginbi,_ his sword, to his side. Everyone else was preparing their things also.
> ...



Serena sighed as she surveyed the oh so very familiar sea of the East Blue through the porthole of her cabin. It was the sea that most considered to be the weakest in the world. Though you'd certainly hear a mouthful from her if you ever said that to her face. "Home sweet home..." she said in an unenthusiastic tone. G12, the base she was previously stationed at, wasn't too far from this area of the East Blue. However, she had never been to Windy Rain before.

Serena wore a trim black fedora that hid her blond hair, and draped her white officer's trenchcoat over her shoulders. Beneath the coat she wore a form fitting suit the color of crimson with an open collared white shirt, and of course her steel capped black boots. She headed up to the deck and immediately felt the relentless downpour of rain. This island really did live up to its nickname, she thought to herself. The landscape of the island was rather dreary and she found herself wondering why anyone would want to live here. 

When Serena saw Lucio put on a ridiculous conical hat that several sizes to big, she shook her head with a look of disdain. Nothing needed to be said because it was written on her face. _What a loser._ Serena tried to light a cigarette but the intense rain kept snuffing out the match. After several more tries she simply gave up and tossed the now soggy matchbook away. "Dammit..." she muttered, unlit cigarette still propped stubbornly out of the corner of her mouth.   

"Oh yeah, I forgot to say, Serena is second-in-command in case anything happens to me." Lucio suddenly announced to the crew. Serena immediately looked up at Stryker with a bemused expression and smirked at him. The smirk said it all. She would enjoy this.

"Our target, the Greedy Bastard Pirates! Let's finish this up quick so we can get the hell outta here! And remember, make it *X*treme!"

"You don't have to tell me twice," Serena replied. She had no clue what Lucio meant by, _"Make it Xtreme,"_ but if it involved cracking some pirates skull with her steel capped boot, then she was more then willing to oblige. As they left the ship Serena glanced pointedly at the two newbie Marine girls. "Don't fuck up rookies." 

She headed up the giant elevated platform along with the others before breaking off on her own into one of the many drenched streets. First thing was first, find a pirate...then find a lighter.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 23, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Serena sighed as she surveyed the oh so very familiar sea of the East Blue through the porthole of her cabin. It was the sea that most considered to be the weakest in the world. Though you'd certainly hear a mouthful from her if you ever said that to her face. "Home sweet home..." she said in an unenthusiastic tone. G12, the base she was previously stationed at, wasn't too far from this area of the East Blue. However, she had never been to Windy Rain before.
> 
> Serena wore a trim black fedora that hid her blond hair, and draped her white officer's trenchcoat over her shoulders. Beneath that she wore a crimson form fitting suit and an open collared white shirt, and of course her steel capped black boots. She headed up to the deck and immediately felt the relentless downpour of rain. This island really did live up to it's nickname, she thought to herself. The landscape of the island was rather dreary and she found herself wondering why anyone would want to live here.
> 
> ...



Marcus sat back in a chair with his legs kicked up, underneath a small balcony protecting his head from the down pour. He snapped his fingers repeatedly, creating a small spark of flames each time he did so, similar to a lighter. 

"Bah, what are we doing here," he looks around at the scenery of the East Blue, "Why are we in this pathetic ocean? There is no way there could be opponents worth my time in this dump."

As they docked their ship the crew's foolish captain stepped forward in a hat that suited him quite well in Marcus' opinion. He casually mentioned that Serena would be acting as his 2nd in command.

Marcus drummed his fingers in annoyance against the railing of the ship, "Funny...But I could care less about these little rankings. When someone like you is in charge than I know that they don't matter."

He steps into the open air and soon gets engulfed by rain, "Great..." he shakes his head, "None of you are above me. In fact, I'll be taking on the captain of these pirates." he leaps off the ship and heads into town, "As soon as I find them."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 23, 2011)

*Aboard the Dark Justice...*

Behind the emotionless helmet, Volk seemed to be eyeing Garrick's entire crew. Particularly his old underling Hawthorne. *"Well, nice to see you again too, Garrick. Still as polite as ever, I see,"* Volk said with an obvious hint of sarcasm.

Volk looked up at Garrick when he Garrick demanded to know what Volk wanted. *"Skipping the pleasantries and getting right to business. That's one of the few things I've always liked about you. Yes, well, I have come to ask for some assistance in a special mission. Naturally, I'm too busy back at the base to take care of this myself. Do you remember not too long ago? There was a rescue mission, involving a collection of criminals. One described as having a strange weasel like Zoan, an amazon warrior, and a short man in a mechanical suit."*

Garrick lifted an eyebrow at the description. He definitely remembered that mission. *"Indeed. More recently, there have been thefts at a few of my bases in the North and West blues. Thankfully, only some blueprints and old prototypes were stolen. I never keep anything valuable anywhere outside of here. However, through some of my sources, I have discovered that these thefts may have been caused by allies of the three criminals you encountered on your past mission. Part one of your mission will be to meet up with one of my experiments. One of the Shell androids, Number Ten, to be exact."*

Hawthorne seemed to immediately become interested when the word "Shell" was mentioned. *"That is all you need to know for now. You will contact me again when Number Ten arrives."* Garrick clenched his teeth. "What the fuck?! You think you can give me orders out of nowhere. I don't want any more of your shit on my ship. I already got that Hawthorne idiot. what makes you think I'll take you up on this?!"

*"Because it is an order. You forget yourself, Garrick."* Volk's voice seemed to change from it's normal calm monotone to something very angry and frightening. *"If you do accept this mission, I will put in a very good word for you, and recommend your immediate promotion. If you do not...well, I can always have you expelled from the marines.*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 23, 2011)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Hawthorne glumly picked up his crushed artificial eye from the deck. "My word how rude. Do you have any idea how astronomical the cost of this eye is?" he told Gabriel in an offended voice. Gabriel continued glaring at him however, and obviously didn't care. Hawthorne sighed and stuffed the crushed eye into his coat pocket. Thankfully he was already working on an upgrade inspired by the pacifista prototype he had analyzed a few weeks back. What caught his attention however was the sight of Garrick berating Dr. Volk. Hawthorne stared with horror. Few knew what the Doctor was truly capable of, but he did. Not that Garrick would've cared anyway. He was confident in his own strength to the point of delusion. Volk's mention of the shell project, and Number Ten, quickly piqued his interest. Several ideas began to immediately form in his mind. 

*"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!" *

Garrick couldn't help but contain his laughter at Volk's threat. The notion that any single being could come aboard his ship and kill his crew was ludicrous. He grabbed the projector screen and held it up close to his face. He had no clue how this stupid thing worked but he assumed that the littler fucker could see him on the other end.* "Look here Humpty Dumpty. You must've forgotten who you're talking to. I'M ZANE GARRICK. PROTEGE OF ADMIRAL AIHATO, HERO OF THE MARINES, AND COMMANDER OF TASKFORCE ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!!" *

Garrick shook the screen causing Volk's image to waver. *"If any of your glorified can opener's come onto my ship looking for trouble I'll rip them to pieces with my bare hands. I only answer to one person. You got that? The most badass justice loving bitch in the entire world...yeah that's right Admiral Aihato. May Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral."  * Garrick got himself so worked up that he was about to crush the projector screen, but then Hawthorne ran up to him. 

"Sir please wait!" 

Garrick whirled on Hawthorne. *"WHAT?!"* 

Hawthorne cringed under the man's booming voice, and trembled slightly, but he mustered all his courage and whispered something into Garrick's ear. Garrick narrowed his eyes and cast Hawthorne a dubious look. *"You can do that?"  *

Hawthorne nodded without a word and smiled innocently towards Volk.  Garrick rolled his eyes. *"Fuckin eggheads..."* Garrick muttered under his breath. He turned back his attention to the enigmatic doctor and cast him a menacing sneer, which for Garrick was as close to a pleasant smile as he could ever get. *"Okay Frankenstein you got yourself a deal. I'll pick up that little rustbucket android of yours, and do your mission. Oh yeah and I want that recommendation in writing!"*


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 23, 2011)

*Aboard the Dark Justice...*

Volk didn't seem shaken by Garrick whatsoever. As Hawthorne might have known, Volk never openly seemed to act afraid of any person. He simply seemed to chuckle at Garrick's speech. *"Hmhmhmhmhm. I could care less about who you are or who you answer to. None of it matters. A person's ranking has always been pointless to me, but it is a decent motivator for simple men like yourself, Garrick. Now, it so happens that I do have the recommendation already prepared right now. I only need to send it to the higher ranking marines and I can grant you your wish."* 

Volk looked over at Hawthorne, then back at Garrick. *"Think of it this way. This mission is all about information. Even if you don't succeed, you still have valuable information I can use. On top of that, you still recieve my recommendation. Either way, you win."*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 23, 2011)

*Duke vs. Brutus

The Conclusion!*

Duke’s dog rears back its head to look down at the bloody mess that is Brutus. There is a chunk of flesh missing from his shoulder and his eyes are closed. Duke breathes, “Looks like this is finally over…” He says. “Finish him.” The dog starts to attack but suddenly Brutus’s eyes open and with one move he destroys the demon dog, *“Brick punch!”* The hound explodes into stone and brick, the pieces flying everywhere. 

Duke whips around, realizing that Brutus is still alive. The marine stands, still in his hulked out form. He breathes slowly, slowly, each breathe slower than the last. On the last breathe, Brutus shrinks down to his regular size. He wipes the blood on his lips and says, *“Did you really think you can beat me? WITH SOME MEASLY TRICKS!”* He yells, enraged.

*“SORU!”* He screams. 

Suddenly, Brutus disappeared from sight. Duke tries to find him, but Brutus is moving at a speed that he cannot comprehend. He suddenly appears behind Brutus, punching him in the back and then disappearing once more. The hits keep on coming, each stronger than the last. The final hit sends him to his knees. Brutus stops moving and now towers over Duke. Steam is coming out of every joint in his body. *“This is Soru! An ancient technique taught to Cipher Pol agents everywhere! It puts a immense tire on my body, but it’s worth it, if I can kill a pirate like you~” *

He rips his anchor out of the ground and raises it over Duke’s head. *“Prepare to-“ *He suddenly stops speaking, for his body has stopped moving. *“Ugh, ugh,” *Brutus says. *“I’m dying. I overused my Soru…”* He mutters. He takes one last good look at Duke. *“You bastard!”* Blood flies out of his mouth and Brutus falls to the ground, his anchor going to the side.

Duke merely stares at Brutus. He then starts to laugh. “What a fool, both of his secret techniques crippled him greatly. Although, that Soru could come in handy later if I can overcome the tiring effect.” Duke wipes the dirt off his coat and stands to his feet. He looks down through the giant hole he created earlier during his fight. Rush is standing there, by a defeated Morgan. “Tch. My first mate appears to have finished earlier than I expected…”

He then turns to see Kaya, standing there, staring. “Oh my, my, who are you angel?” He asks with a smile on his face. He walks over to her, approaching her. “I need more followers if I’m to conquer the world, would you be interested in being one?”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 24, 2011)

*Alexis vs. Kore*

Alexis dodges another attack from Kore and his giant mace. The giant man stops for a second and says, “You have had marine training?” Alexis says nothing and activates her devil fruit power. She levitates in the air for a brief second before bringing a leg down on Kore’s head, making a sickening crack. The crack is in Alexis’s leg. She screams out in pain and surprise. “Sorry, I’m a lot more durable than most men my age.” Grabbing her leg again, Alexis actually grins. “Sorry, old man, but I got ya!”

Kore suddenly falls to the ground, the force of what feels like a building on his back. “Pin Lock!” Alexis says, breaking free of Kore’s grip. “I just needed to get in close to use my move and pin you! Now I’ll be on my way to the Bonebuster!” She starts to walk, but hears a loud groan. She turns around to see Kore pushing against the gravity. “What the-“

“hell!”

Kore breaks from the gravity, yelling angrily. He stands up to his full height, breathing harshly. His face is red. Alexis stutters, “Impossible…” With all that armor on, it was defying all logic that he could break the gravity. Grabbing his mace, Kore raises his mace and brings it down on Alexis.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 24, 2011)

_*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*_
*"Oh I'll succeed Volk. You can bet your shiny crome dome on that. Because that's what I do. I always succeed!"* Garrick sneered. 

"Um sir but what about the Atlas Pir-"

*"WAS I TALKING TO YOU HAWTHORNE?!" * 

Garrick gestured towards Masters and Smirnov. *"I've got the best killers in the world. They all eat, sleep, and breath absolute justice."* He cast a brief disgusted look towards Armstrong. *"Well most of them anyway. Where the fuck is Sakamartion anyway?"* 

"Prince? You just threw him overboar...uh never mind. Haven't seen him." Amelia responded. 

*"Twat."* Garrick shook his head with annoyance and looked back at Volk. *"So are we done here?"* he asked impatiently. 

Hawthorne nodded. His dream was to surpass Volk and become the premier scientific mind of the World Government. Not a cruel or calculating genius bent on knowledge without regard for its moral implications, but instead a genius devoted to making the world a truly better place. He had never been fond of some of the doctor's practices, which is what lead to his falling out with Volk to begin with. However that didn't mean he wouldn't try and learn as much from the man as he could. "Yes I do look forward to working with you again Dr. Volk." 

Hawthorne didn't tell Volk about his discovery of the poneglyph of course. He shuddered to think what a man such as Volk would do with the knowledge. Even Garrick wasn't aware yet of his discovery. Not for lack of Hawthorne trying to inform him however. There was only one other person who knew in fact, and Hawthorne knew the knowledge was safe in her very capable hands.

*With the Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens chuckled as the crew got back into the swing of things. She went to the wheelhouse and immediately began plotting a course to the next island. A place where they could resupply and prepare for a run into the Grand Line. "I wouldn't recommend sailing through the Calm Belt."

Drake crossed his arms and stared at her dubiously. To him it sounded vaguely like a another challenge waiting to be conquered."Oh yeah. Why's that Red?" 

"Maybe because there's no wind there, and it's a nursery for the biggest Sea Kings in the world," Clemens shot back.

"Okay Calm Belt it is then!" Drake declared.  

Clemens was already one step ahead of Drake however. "Yeah but wouldn't you rather sail on a river that flows all the way up a giant sky high mountain, and then rapidly descends like a roller coaster into the Grand Line?"  Clemens cleared her throat. "I also heard there's a tribe of shape changing female monkeys who live at the top of the mountain as well," she added, and briefly glanced towards Kong with a smile. This last part wasn't true of course, but if there was a tribe of shape changing female monkey's somewhere out there, then they had to be in the Grand Line.


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 24, 2011)

*Aboard the Dark Justice...*

*"Very well. Contact me once you enter the Grand Line."* A small mechanical Den Den Mushi dropped from the device and onto the deck. It was identical to the one on Velmose. Volk turned his gaze towards Hawthorne. *"You're looking well, Hawthorne. If you ever wish to return, there is always a seat available for you."* The screen then shut off.

*Back at the base...*

Volk turned away from a monitor on his desk, and faced Stavio and another few scientists. "So it sounds like negotiations were successful," one of the men said as Volk got up and looked out a nearby window. *"Indeed they were. It seems I've won Garrick over for the moment. It amazes me how easy it is to use uneducated drones like him."*

Volk turned back towards the others. *"Soon, I'll have the first piece to revolutionize the world."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 24, 2011)

The green cloak pirates-

The pirates had found their way  back to their ship. Chunhii, Tiger, Kris, Rex and Alex. "Well, I'm sure everyone had fun!" Rex places his hands on his hips and lets out a hardy laugh. "Let's just get out of here." Alex's body was covered in bandages as he sighed and gripped the wheel. "Everyone get to your positions, We need food, medical aid and someone open the sails!" Alex shouts, turning the wheel harshly to the right and pulling the ship out of the dock as the sails unfurl. 

The greencloaks sail away from the island of bounty hunters. Their bodies in need of rest from their battles. "I'm going to go sleep." Rex states to Alex. "Thank you for fighting so hard." Rex puts his hand on his brothers shoulder and walks away. "Tch... he gets us into this trouble and that's all he has to say?" Alex sighed and shook his head. "Let's just try and make it out of this area alive."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *The Atlas Pirates*
> 
> Rufio's eye twitched. *"Whaaaaa....you bastard!"* He shouted, leaping through the air in an attempt to kick Drake in the face. Unfortunately he misjudged, and sailed harmlessly past the pirate captain, hitting the mast face first.
> 
> He popped up and brushed himself off. *Don't be ridiculous. Cooking, unlike cleaning or dancing without a partner, is a very manly act. In fact, many of the worlds greatest cooks have been men!"* He said, striking a heroic pose. *"Cooking requires the speed of a viper, the agility of a cat, the eye of a falcon, and the instincts of...something with good instincts,"* he said with a shrug. *"Why, in my father's household, the cooks were the most highly paid of all the servants...minus the, er, "female entertainers" of course."* He pushed open the door to the kitchen and disappeared inside before poking his head out again. *"And let it be known that if I were a woman I would be incredibly attractive."*





StrawHat4Life said:


> *With the Atlas Pirates...*
> Clemens chuckled as the crew got back into the swing of things. She went to the wheelhouse and immediately began plotting a course to the next island. A place where they could resupply and prepare for a run into the Grand Line. "I wouldn't recommend sailing through the Calm Belt."
> 
> Drake crossed his arms and stared at her dubiously. To him it sounded vaguely like a another challenge waiting to be conquered."Oh yeah. Why's that Red?"
> ...



Drake listened to Rufio's little speech. It didn't make much sense to him but he looked forward to see just what all of his words were talking about when he returned from the kitchen, hopefully with his manliness back.

He then began to talk to Clemens about the two different methods that they could use to reach the Grand Line. She had certainly caught his attention with her description of the Calm Belt. He could fight all kinds of different beasties, just like he was back on his island, fighting off python and tigers.

But then she brought up the other option: Reverse Mountain, and his eyes lite up, "THAT ONE! THAT ONE!" he shouts, jumping up and down like an excited child.

Kong soon joined him in his celebration, however with hearts in his eyes, "Ook! Ook!" he shouts, mimicking his captain. The young monkey didn't find monkeys all that attractive to be honest, well you know except for himself, but female monkeys that could transform...Into anything...He envisioned countless different half naked versions of Clemens and another half of Nirra. 

The monkey soon passes out, blood gushing out of his nose and hearts pounding in his eyes, "You know we could just fly to the Grand Line with your aura in combination with the ship," Henry points out.

Edward soon shifts into control instead, and he simultaneously shouts with Drake, *"NO WAY!"* Henry takes control once again, "What are you two talking about? It'd be much safer that way, depending on if our Captain can manage his aura again."

"Nope! My Gaia ain't no bitch! We won't cheapen it's way out of one of the biggest adventure a ship can have just because it's awesome enough ta do that! It's gona' tackle that mountain and make it it's bitch!" Edward shouts with excitement. 

"And besides I want to go on the roller coaster mountain the right way! And I won't get the view I want if I'm bellow deck pumping energy into this ship!" he grins, "Alright! Lets go then, to Roller Coaster Mountain!"

"It's Reverse Mountain."

"Whatever!" he shouts, not losing an ounce of the excitement in his previous outburst.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 25, 2011)

_*Windy Rain Island/Xtreme Marine Squadron...*_
Serena walked along the rain swept houses that overlooked the docks, looking for the ship of the Greedy Bastard Crew. She noticed the warm glow emanating from the window of a nearby tavern, like a port in the storm calling out to any unfortunate souls unlucky enough to be out and about on the drenched streets. The din of voices and music could be heard from within. Serena sighed and looked towards the pack of cigarettes tucked into her coat pocket. Maybe she could bum a light from someone inside. 

She was just about to head inside but stopped short when she spotted a Marine exiting the tavern. The guy was huge, more then twice her size and musclebound like a tank. His uniform was disheveled and he clearly looked like a man who lacked discipline. Which was surprising since he bore the rank of Lieutenant. He appeared to be in a rush and didn't notice her from across the street. Serena raised a curious eyebrow. "What are other Marines doing here?" she wondered aloud. There wasn't a Marine detachment on this island as far as she knew. On a hunch she decided to follow the Marine, keeping her distance and staying close to the houses. 

Every now and then the Marine would stop and look around suspiciously, but Serena was good at ghosting him, and managed to remain out of sight. She followed him towards a remote corner of the docks where two ships were anchored side by side with each other. Serena crept up to the rooftop of a nearby house and couldn't believe what she saw, a Marine transport docked alongside the ship of the Greedy Bastard crew. She immediately got on her den mushi communicator. "This is Lt. Butler. I've spotted the pirates ship at the north end of the docks. Something's wrong though. There's also a Marine-"  

Serena paused mid sentence. She had lost sight of the big Marine. As she scanned the docks, suddenly two giant hands grabbed her by the shoulders and lifted her into the air. The den den mushi fell out of her grasp and clattered over the rooftop. "You shouldn't be here!!" the giant Marine roared as he positioned Serena for a vicious back breaker and flung her downwards onto his right knee. At the last second Serena managed to slip out of her rain soaked trenchcoat and rolled away across the rooftop, springing back to her feet. The Marine chased after her like a bull and launched a punch. Serena swung her right leg forward and blocked his punch with the sole of her steel capped boot, the impact of their collision causing the roof to tremble. Serena grit her teeth. This guy was strong as hell, but she held him in place nonetheless. He looked at her with a surprised expression at being stopped in his tracks by just the force of her leg. 

"So what is it huh? Are you working with those Pirates? Who's side are you on Marine?!" Serena barked at him. 

He sneered at her and swung his thickly muscled arm around, pushing Serena back to the edge of the roof. "There's only one side I'm on. MY SIDE!!!"


----------



## fincsher (Jan 26, 2011)

I thought that this forum was just for naruto, but I am wrong..


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 26, 2011)

*With Alastor and the Atlas Pirates*

Alastor was surprised that he was attacked by Drake but he didn't react, he just kinda stood there in shock. It was painfully easy to get out of the cage but he wasn't sure what would come next. Thankfully Nirra intervened and set Drake strait that was a good save because he wasn't really sure what to do. What followed next cemented in his head that Drake wasn't normal he choose the most dangerous way to get into the Grand Line. Alastor floated off toward Nirra

"Thanks for the save" he said with a smile
"The captain's certainly eccentric" 

Nirra nodded with a smile

"That he most definitely is" she answered
"I think I'll go take a rest, getting clocked in my head with that net really hurt" Alastor said rubbing his head
"Gimmie a call when the food is done."
With that Alastor floated away from the others he'd get to know everyone in his own time when things were calmer. He walked down to the room he was given aboard the ship. He looked at his body and thought about resting for a little bit and then flashed to the Astral Realm instead.

"Time for some training" he said
"If they are going to get stronger so will I" 

A pair of blue orbs appeared in his outstretched hands and began to swirl around him.

"No pain no gain"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 26, 2011)

*East Blue/The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose sat cross legged within a giant translucent bubble, hovering aimlessly above the main mast of the _Phoenix Song_ as the mighty ship crested over the waves. It had been a few days since they had escaped from Marine Base G12. Things were going exactly as she had planned. Just like she imagined during her idle day dreams on Peach Island. She now had an awesome crew and a ship worthy of the next Pirate Queen. The only thing missing was the most important part of course. 

Rose snapped her fingers causing the bubble to pop. As she fell downwards she grabbed a rope and used it to gracefully spiral down to the deck below. "Okay guys listen up!" Rose announced in a loud voice as she bounded onto the deck. "I've decided that it's time for us to head to the Grand Line!"  

Rose became absolute giddy at the thought of venturing into that legendary sea. The place where only the strongest Pirates could survive. It was where she needed to be, in the center of the chaos. Her wild blood yearned for it. Those more knowledgeable then her might say that she was simply answering the call of the Will of D. Rose however just had one thing on her mind...adventure. 

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Enroute to the Grand Line...*
Garrick sat impatiently in Hawthorne's lab as the scatterbrained scientist demonstrated some of his newest inventions. Hawthorne walked towards a strange looking projector screen attached to a keyboard. Images flashed on the screen every time Hawthorne typed something. "I believe this will be my greatest invention ever...I call it the internet. Just imagine a series of tubes-"

Garrick waved a dismissive hand, cutting Hawthorne off. *"BAH! Who the fuck wants to sit in front of a screen the whole day!" *

Hawthorne shrugged and walked towards a box shaped metal object sitting on a worktable. A network of hoses ran up and down the frame of the box. Hawthorne raised a glass of water to Garrick and proceeded to pour it into a nozzle. "Behold, salt water..." The water traveled through the various tubes before streaming out of another nozzle into an empty glass. "Out comes fresh water. This is a desalinitor. It purifies salt water into fresh water. Just a dozen of these scaled up to size could provide enough fresh water for the entire population of Arabasta." 
*
"HAWTHORNE WE'RE MARINES GODDAMMIT. NOT HUMANITARIANS!!"* 

Hawthorne sighed. This was the way his demonstrations always went. He walked slowly towards the next table upon which was placed an ordinary looking cannonball. "Observe...a seemingly standard cannonball," he said in an uninspired tone. Hawthorne tapped a small indentation on the side of the cannonball. Suddenly the cannonball collapsed into countless tiny metal orbs the size of gumballs. Hawthorne picked up one of the orbs. "Once the cannonball is launched it explodes and splits apart into these smaller components. Each of these smaller ordinances posses twice the power of a full sized cannonball."  

*"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!"* 

Garrick stood up and slapped Hawthorne on the back, causing him to lurch involuntarily to the floor. *"That's what I'm talking about. Keep 'em coming!"* Hawthorne smiled weakly. No doubt the *Dark Justice* would soon be razing some unfortunate island with his newest creation. Garrick headed towards the door but paused and turn back towards Hawthorne. *"And make sure to send the den den mushi video to that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Pride."* 

During the battle on Razorleaf Island they had mounted den den mushi recorders all around the trees. Garrick wanted to video tape his triumph as he killed both Clemens and the Captain of the Atlas Pirates. He planned to send the video to Pride, along with Drake's severed head in a box. Unfortunately things didn't go quite as planned.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 26, 2011)

*With Shina and the XMS*

Shina walked around the town with her coat pulled up. Her hair was drenched and she was annoyed. It was easy to see why the place was given the name windy rain island. She wasn't annoyed because she was drenched, she was annoyed because everyone on the island she tried to talk to gave her nothing.

"How the hell am I supposed to do my damm job if none of these people tell me anything" she complained to herself

She began to walk again when her den den mushi came alive with Serena's voice

"This is Lt. Butler. I've spotted the pirates ship at the north end of the docks. Something's wrong though. There's also a Marine-..." 

Shina bolted off toward the north end of the island she looked up and saw Serena engaged in combat with a marine, Shina wasn't too surprised she knew something weird was going on here and marines might be involved. The two were making quite a ruckus and a head popped up on the pirate ship.

"Mine" Shina thought

Just as she moved forward Marcus grabbed her shoulder

"The captain is mine, stay out of my way rookie" he said glaring at her

She pushed away his hand and scowled at him

"You're all under arrest by order of the marines for piracy and murder" Shina called out
"Like fuckin hell we are" a voice came from the pirate ship

Three forms hopped over the railing leaving a beautiful woman behind holding up a pink jewel encrusted umbrella.

"You handle them, that's an order" Marcus said as he moved off

He ran into the three who tried to stop him but they were intercepted by Anya, Moab and herself. She stood in front of one of the biggest men she had ever seen both horizontally and vertically. He made a move to turn back toward the boat to stop Marcus but Shina jumped over him and stood between him and the Greedy Bastards ship.

"If you wanna stop him you have to go though me" Shina said
"Easy!!!" the big man shouted

He hopped making his ankles slam together and pushed off with amazing athleticism. He flew through the air

"Shit!"
"Dragon Punch" 

Her hand slammed into the crown of his head but he was too powerful, her hand was pushed back and the man barreled into her knocking her down. He rolled around on the ground rubbing his head.

"That really hurt" he complained
"He almost dislocated my damm shoulder" Shina complained rubbing her shoulder

The huge man got to his feet

"Get out of my way little girl, you're no match for my strength"
"Hundred hand slap"

He announced he lifted one foot and slammed it down onto the muddy ground then the other setting himself up his hands began to blur and a flurry of open palmed attacks flew toward her. Shina stood preparing herself also. He elbows tucked in

"First Gate *OPEN!!!*"
"Gate of Opening!" Shina shouted
"Dragon's Rain"

She threw a rain of precise punches intercepting all of the man's open palm thrusts each attack making a loud noise. She was still being pushed back though the man's strength was monstrous. 

"Did you get stronger girle?" The man asked
"And faster" Shina said

She kicked off the ground a kicked the man in his face he didn't move she landed and punched him in the chest but her hand just got enveloped in his fat. He laughed at her and grabbed her. She tried to squirm our of his grip but she couldn't get away he threw her onto the ground and stomped down she rolled away quickly and got back to her feet.

"He's still so much stronger than me" Shina said
"I haven't done this is a long time" she said with a smile
"Second Gate *OPEN!!!!*"
"Gate of Healing"

Energy began to pour out of Shina's body, she blurred and she was in his face. She slammed her hand into his chest and the fat rippled 

"Hawwwww" was the only sound he made

He grabbed at her but she held his hand holding his back just barely.

"Impossible you're just as strong as I am?!?!?!" he said
"Only for 3 minutes" Shina thought to herself
"Gotta finish this up"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 26, 2011)

*With Dante, Ranbou Island...*

The Pirate Captain's little display of his power had made every bar goer come as close to soiling themselves as they've been since their diaper days, "Y-you're the Devil King?!" 

"That's correct..." the bartender slowly rests Dante's drink on the bar behind him, "Ah, just what I needed," he says before turning to down the drink.

"Now!" two men charge forward, blades raised, "Our names will be heard through all of the North Blue!" 

"We will be the ones that kill The Devil King!" but Dante quickly turns around and grabs the two men by the throat. He burns a cuff around each of their throats and a chain shoots from one and connects to the other.

"What the hell?!" the two try to break free of the bond but with no success, "I've come to the conclusion that for my journey through the Grand Line I will be needing more underlings."

They look at him nervously, "But I only want the strongest of you weaklings, so the two of you will fight to the death, the winner I will release of the dead weight attached to them and they will join me on my ship."

"W-what?!" 

"That's insane!"

"If you'd like I can simply kill you both right now," he says, his red skin beginning to take over the majority of his body. The two eye each other for a moment before they simultaneously charge at each other, swords raised.

Dante ignores the two and looks around. The bar was filled with pirates but they all shook in fear of his presence, "What, are you not pirates?! Are you not prepared to brave the Grand Line!" 

He cracks his knuckles, "Well we will see which of you will be fit to follow under The Devil King," he dashes forward grabbing the necks of each of the men in the bar. Chains sprout from each of the binds that he forms around their necks and connects to another pirate's just like the two from before. 

"You've already heard the rules! You will kill the man you are bound to and that will earn you the right to become my underling," they all flinch at his words, many thinking that death would be the easier of the two options, *"NOW FIGHT!"*

They charge forward, grabbing whatever weapon they can get their hands on and having at it. As the blood shed ensued Dante notices the crowd that has gathered outside of the bar.

"What the hell is going on in there!"

"What was with that fire! I saw it 3 blocks away!"

Dante exits the bar, leaving the violent scene he had created behind him, "Oh good, more potential underlings," he says, observing the crowd of pirates. He grins before shoot forward and creating the same scenario as before, "I hate repeating myself but I'll make it simple this time. Kill the man you are attached to and you will live to serve under the future Pirate King."

He clenches his fist, "Refuse and you and your partner will meet your end at the hands of the current Devil King..." their eyes grow wide, recognizing the name of the Devil King, and without a moments hesitance they begin to battle. 

"Yes, very good. At this rate I'll have a half decent crew in no time," he takes a step forward until he feels his foot stop for some reason, "Hey! Watch where you're going!"

"Hm?" he looks down and sees a 6 inch boy with black spikey hair and a black t-shirt and jeans on, "And who are you?"

"I am Eli "The Giant" Brennan! Shipwright extraordinaire!" Dante eyes  him curiously as death fills the air around him, "Is that so..."

"Yea! It is! Let me guess, you're gona' make fun of me! Mock me because of my size! Well I don't care! One way or another the world will recognize me as the giant I am!" 

Dante smirked, "No, not at all Giant, I was simply going to ask if you would take a look at my ship. Some fools that I now call my underlings damaged it and it could use some repairs from someone of your expertise."

Eli's eyes widened, "Really...? Well...Yea, I guess I could look at it," he says sheepishly, trying to keep his tough guy act up. 

Dante quickly dives out of the way as a bullet lands where he once stood. His eyes focus over towards a rooftop where Deputy Greyson phases onto, "Well well well, I didn't believe it but we really did get a celebrity up in our little town." 

Damon steps onto the roof and looks down at Dante, arms crossed, "Who the hell are they," Eli glares up towards them, "That's Sheriff Damon Ryder and his Deputy, Jacob Greyson. They are incharge of this place but they do a pretty shitty job."

"Hey, hey, hey, I resent that. I do a great job when it counts. For example, when the most feared man in the North Blue arrives I make an appearance," he raises his blade towards Dante, "And I plan on cutting him down before he reaches the Grand Line."

"Interesting idea you have," he says, ignoring the men fighting for their lives around him, "But no puny sheriff and his ghastly deputy are going to stop me before I take my spot on the throne where I deserve..."


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 26, 2011)

*With Keng on Ranbou Island*

Keng watched as all the others left the ship, there was nothing he wanted from this place and he doubted there would be anyone of worth fighting on the island, he dozed off on the deck of the ship. He was woken up by some commotion on the docks, Dante had left some pets to guard the ship. Keng peered over the railing of the ship to see a group of men with cuts and scratches all over their body

"_Devil King my ass_" one of them said
"_Making a huge ruckus in town, he'll know who is the real king when I take his damm ship_" 

They group of them started to laugh

"Where do you think you're going?" Keng asked his voice rumbling a huge smile on his face

The men looked up to see Keng smiling ear to ear his sharp teeth glistening

"_He's a no body_" one shouted he doesn't even have a bounty

Keng roared with laughter, he reached for his swords and threw them to the deck of the ship and vaulted over the railing. He landed on the deck with a loud crash.

"I'm going to make you wish that The Devil King found you instead of me!" Keng shouted at the group of men
"He likes to collect strong men, I like to kill them" he said before he started to laugh again.

He charged into the group of men and grabbed him by his face his palm seeming to consume the man's face. He slammed the man's face into the docks with a sickening crunch.

"*Hey what the fuck do you think you are doing?*" a loud voice came from higher up the dock
"*You think you can just kill our nakama and get away with it?*"
"*I can do what the fuck I want!*" Keng roared

He plowed into the group of men throwing heavy punches and slamming people into each other. Their weapons bouncing off his body he laughed as he grabbed one of the bigger men and head butt the man shattering his skull.

"I guess if any of you happen to survive then the woman can stitch you up but I won't be going easy" 

Just as he said that he slammed his hand into the chest of one of the men his hand going right through the man.

"I guess I'll have to settle for a quantity fight instead of a quality fight on this island" he said his voice booming down the docks


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 26, 2011)

_*With Levy…*_

The Fishman strolls through town, the blood still fresh on his lips. People have already heard of the pirates that were murdered in the forest and eaten. Theories were that it was some type of wild animal. These theories were immediately put to rest though when Levy showed himself. The blood itself was a sure enough sign, but there were also the sharp teeth, which he showed off with a wide grin. He walks past a man who is glaring, but the man quickly averts his gaze when he sees his mouth.

“Man, this town is boring!” He exclaims, somewhat exasperated after killing those pirates. “Is there anything fun here to do?” He asks, starting to get frustrated, but one of his eyes catches a sign, _Mr. Amadeus’s Weapon Shop_. Levy shrugs and says, “Aww, what the heck?”

He walks up to the door and upon realizing it was only small enough for a human, Levy punches the door off its hinges. Way to make an entrance. Mr. Amadeus, the owner of the shop, was startled and even more startled by his newest customer’s appearance. He quickly regains his composure.

*“Uh, sir. There is a door-knob.”*

Levy looks at Amadeus, as if he is just now realizing he is there and says, “Make bigger doors.” He then starts looking at the amount of weapons that the human owns. He picks up a spear and holds it for a while, staring at it. He then growls angrily and snaps it in half with his knee. “Too brittle…” Amadeus winces. Levy picks up a knife, he goes through the assortment of knives, picking each up and comparing them to his teeth. He then shakes his head. However, something catches his attention. A hammer. His eyes widen in rage and he turns to Amaedeus, grabbing him by his collar and slamming him against a wall. 

*“WHERE DID YOU GET THAT HAMMER!?” *Levy roars. *“I-I bought it at a-“* Levy shakes the man again. *“LIAR! THAT HAMMER IS FISHMAN PROPERTY! PROPERTY OF ONE OF THE ORIGINAL FISHMAN PIRATES!!! HOW DID YOU COME INTO POSSESSION OF THAT HAMMER? ANSWER ME, AMADEUS!”*

The man starts to cry. Wiping at his eye, he finally answers Levy. *“I bought it from a slaver. He said that the owner was a slave and didn’t need it anymore… PLEASE DON’T KILL ME!”* Levy however just laughs and then spits in his face. “Why should I not kill you, human? You have insulted my race. I think death would fit your crimes well. However, if you provide me with a good reason, I’ll let you live.”

*“I’ll give you a discount on the hammer-“* Before Amadeus can finish, a hole is punched in his chest, leaving an empty cavity of air. “*WRONG ANSWER. I TAKE WHAT I WANT!” *With that, Levy rips the hammer off its suspender and places it on his back proudly. “No human should get to hold this hammer. Only a worthy Fishman has the right to wield Kanadzuchisame, the demon shark hammer!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The green cloak pirates-
> 
> The pirates had found their way  back to their ship. Chunhii, Tiger, Kris, Rex and Alex. "Well, I'm sure everyone had fun!" Rex places his hands on his hips and lets out a hardy laugh. "Let's just get out of here." Alex's body was covered in bandages as he sighed and gripped the wheel. "Everyone get to your positions, We need food, medical aid and someone open the sails!" Alex shouts, turning the wheel harshly to the right and pulling the ship out of the dock as the sails unfurl.
> 
> The greencloaks sail away from the island of bounty hunters. Their bodies in need of rest from their battles. "I'm going to go sleep." Rex states to Alex. "Thank you for fighting so hard." Rex puts his hand on his brothers shoulder and walks away. "Tch... he gets us into this trouble and that's all he has to say?" Alex sighed and shook his head. "Let's just try and make it out of this area alive."



*Tiger D. Ral - Green Cloak Pirates*

After they sailed away from that island filled with nothing more but bounty hunters Ral was relaxing his body, leaning against the mast of the ship that the green Cloak pirates posses, his red hair covering his golden eyes which now were closed, his body with many wounds and dried blood; his body needed some rest after the fight, to think that an stupid dog-guy would cause him so much troubles during a fight, though thanks to him he now knows the name of the man that he has to surpass in order to become the strongest man of the world"Poseidon was it?"he wondered while trying to relax his tense body, it has been some minutes since Rex and Alex were gone, apparently the captain and the 2nd in charge of the crew had many problems as well. he can still remember the last part of the fight he just had.

*Flashback*

_After Wazi transformed himself he attacked Tiger viciously,as if he were mad, after some minutes with Ral receiving scratches and just being able to land a couple of punches more that had not effect at all on the Dingo-guy, and then the Blaze Blaze fruit user was dragged to fight in the house of mirrors where the rhythm of the fight was completely in the bounty hunter hands, there Ral received a really big wound on his arm, fortunately the guy knew ow to use his powers and cauterized the wound to keep fighting.

After some encounters where Ral was about to lose he ended up almost defeated in one of the fortune wheel cabins. In there a weird conversatin had place."Hyahahaha...I have a question that I have had in mind since the beginning of our fight,scum"the bounty hunter asked smiling, thinking that the victory was already in his hand, Ral was Dizzy and hardly opened his eyes, then the Inu Inu no mi user asked"Tell me Why have you become a pirate?"he asked, Ral closed his eyes again but this time he was able to answer"because I?ll become the strongest man of the world"the guy replied, it only caused a big and loud laugh from Derko "You? you the strongest man of the world? Don?t make me laugh, you are too weak you wouldn?t even last a minute against Poseidon! hyahahaha" Ral opened his eyes again and clenched his fists furiously, this jerk was making fun of his dream and that was something that he wasn?t going to allow.

A explosion destroyed the cabin where the two contenders were as they landed again in the same place where all this fight started"I will become the strongest no matter what, I can lose here against a shithead like you!"he said, rage can be seen in his eyes"Then try it, trash!"the nemy said and charged against Ral at full speed, Ral?s eyes narrowed as he was preparing his fire dragon attack despite the fact that it did not work, his anger just made the fire involving his arm even hotter and brighter. Wazi jumped to reach Ral, if he hits it was his victory but then Tiger took out something from his sleeve, probably something that just passed through his mind in the moment. From his arm the fire involving it formed three different dragons made of flames, all of them with different head/face"Red flame: Triple fire dragon impact!!"he shouted and stretched his arm pointing at the dingo who only received the triple attack, a technique even stronger than the normal fire dragon.

As the guy lost his transformation and was lying on the ground completely burned Ral approached him"I don?t care who it is, you or that guy Poseidon, i?ll beat you all"with that he left towards the ship.
_ 
*Flashback end*

Tiger stood up and began to walk in the same direction of Alex and Rex, he has going to his room too"I need to sleep as well"


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 26, 2011)

*South Blue/The Atlas Pirates*

Nirra crossed her arms as Alastor went to his room. She smiled as she looked down at Clemens. "I've got tons of places I wanna show you when we get to the Grand Line, Bev. Big cities, trees so tall you can see an entire island from the top. And of course, there are a few bars I'd recommend as well."

"So you've done a lot of travelling there yourself?" Clemens said looking up at Nirra. "Oh yeah. It'll be great to go back there now that I've got you guys with me."

Nirra cracked one of her knuckles. "I think I'll have another workout before eating. Wanna join me?"


----------



## Pyro (Jan 27, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath and The Phoenix Pirates*

It had been awhile since The Phoenix Pirates had said away from the marine base with their new ship after their recent scuffle with the marines inside, and Gatrom's wounds had since healed. And now, here he was on the outside hull of the ship where he had place a bench press in an attempt to take the advise he had heard from Rose. Gatrom could still hear her bubbly voice when she spotted him lifting weights in the marine's wright room.

_
"You need to get outside Gatrom! What's life of being a free pirate if you're all cooped up in here all day!" _

 Gatrom struggled as he pushed the bar up for the final time onto it's place. He had to admit. Rose had a point. It was a nice view and the fresh air was a great bonus. He thought to himself that maybe Rose is a lot smarter than people giver her credit for. However, his thoughts were then interrupted by Rose once again.



> "Okay guys listen up!" Rose announced in a loud voice as she bounded onto the deck. "I've decided that it's time for us to head to the Grand Line!"



Gatroms immediately perked up at the thought of going out onto the grand line. It was obviously the next step. They had committed themselves into this life of piracy, and if you're going to be a pirate, why not be the best. The best of the best would obviously have to go through the Grand Line at some point. But, Gatrom Wondered if they were ready. Rose was powerful yes, and the other crewmates all seemed to be very strong all with having special unique traits, but they were still a very small crew. The other pirate crews in the Grand Line were rumored to rival even some armies.


"You do realize what that means right? You're going to be aiming for the top and you're gonna have to knock off some pretty stong people to get there. You've gotta be be sure to be committed to not letting anything get in your way." Gatrom responded to his captain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island/Serena vs. Lt. Gromp...*
Gromp pushed Serena to the edge of the rooftop, a hundred foot drop behind her to the rain soaked street below. She teetered backwards off balance but managed to keep herself from falling over. Gromp bull rushed her again with his huge arms opened wide. Serena sprung off the roof and somersaulted over his head. As she hung in the air behind Gromp she spun her right leg around towards the right side of his musclebound neck. 

*"Spinning Scythe Kick!"* 

*BABLAM! *

Gromp took the kick head on. Serena could hear the tiny bones pop in the side of his neck from the raw force of her kick. Serena half smirked to herself. She could tell that she had hurt the big lug, and expected Gromp to crumple like a sack of potato's. Gromp laughed it off however. He moved his right hand in a blur and clamped down on her leg with an iron vice like force. Serena's eyes widened with disbelief. _No way that kick should've dropped this guy._

"I'm more then willing to take a few lumps to give a few babe," Gromp sneered, before pushing her leg off balance. As Serena staggered backwards Gromp spun around with surprising nimbleness and rushed her with his right arm extended outwards. *"NO ESCAPE CLOTHESLINE!" * The impact was like getting hit by a sledge hammer straight to the chest. Serena saw stars explode in her vision as she was lifted off her feet. The shingles of the rain swept roof shattered upon Serena's impact. Gromp reached out to grab her leg again, but Serena rolled away and thrust a lunging front kick at his mid section. The impact both felt and sounded like she was kicking a brick wall instead of flesh. Gromp slid back and clutched his midsection, a smile on his face. He seemed to shrug off her kick and started moving forward again. 

"What the hell is this guy made of?" she muttered in a daze.  

"Like I said I can take a few to give a few," he responded, while cracking his knuckles. "And I'm willing to bet that I can take a lot more then you can." 



Pyro said:


> *Gatrom Goliath and The Phoenix Pirates*
> 
> It had been awhile since The Phoenix Pirates had said away from the marine base with their new ship after their recent scuffle with the marines inside, and Gatrom's wounds had since healed. And now, here he was on the outside hull of the ship where he had place a bench press in an attempt to take the advise he had heard from Rose. Gatrom could still hear her bubbly voice when she spotted him lifting weights in the marine's wright room.
> 
> ...



Rose nodded and crossed her arms with an obvious look on her face. "Of course I know what it means silly. Dangerous seas, giant monsters, mermaids, killer robots, zombies, dragons, Admirals...IT'S GONNA BE AWWWWWWWESOME!!" 

She leaped to the railing and gestured to the phoenix shaped tattoo on her right bicep, which was the sign of their bond as a crew. "When I become the Pirate Queen I'm gonna have hundreds of followers with this here tattoo, but you guys are gonna be my commanders!"  She pointed at Gatrom. "The worlds strongest martial artist." Then she pointed at Syrei. "The worlds strongest swordsman." Finally she pointed at Ursla. "The worlds strongest...uh." Rose thought it over. She wasn't really sure what Ursla's goal was, but she was a damn good masseuse anyways. "The worlds strongest massage lady!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 27, 2011)

*Aboard The Gaia...*

Drake straddled the beam that extended from the front of the ship. He soaked in the air of the sea, he had been in the South Blue all of his life, he had several adventures in the great blue, from fighting off giant panthers with Kong by his side to the more recent explorations that he had taken part in along with the rest of his crew. 

It had been many years but it was finally time to leave it behind and venture into the Grand Line and fulfill his dream, "Red!" he shouts as the clouds in front of the ship part and reveal the entrance to Reverse Mountain up ahead.

"Whooooo! That must be it! That must be it! Everyone get up here!" the crew all make their way to the deck, most of them surprised at the massive mountain that stood before them, "We definitely made the right choice, ey Kong!"

But the monkey on his shoulder was too busy day dreaming of the mass of female monkeys transformed into every different beauty that he could imagine. Clemens took a moment to take in the giant structure before snapping back into reality, "Alright enough day dreaming! If we don't make it right through the entrance then we're finished!"

"I'll man da helm!" Edward shouts before running off and getting the ship on track, "Ooooh I just can't wait!" he leaps up and shoots himself up to the top of the ship with his aura.

He grabs hold of the top mast and peers forward, "I still can't see the top from all the way up here!" he says excitedly, *"GRAND LINE HERE I COME!"*

*With Lt. Junior Marcus Stryker*

The marine trudged through the heavy rain with an annoyed look on his face, "Couldn't they build a giant umbrella or something around this place..." he continues to walk with no sign of the pirate crew, or much sign of life for that matter.

It wasn't long until he received a call from Lt. Jr Butler that she had encountered other marines and a pirate ship, though she was quickly cut off, "Second in command my ass, she's already getting taken out..." he rushes off to the north where she described her location where he met up with the rest of the team.

After informing the rookies that he would take the Captain he leaps up and lands on the deck of the ship, "Greedy Bastard! Get your ass out here!"

A beautiful, and I mean drop dead gorgeous woman walks out, twirling a jewel encrusted umbrella, "Thank goodness!" she cries.

"Who are you...?" he asks, a bit taken back by her beauty, "My name is Sabrina! I've been taken captive by these evil pirates!" she says, bringing herself closer and closer to Marcus, "You wouldn't believe the things that they did to me..." she says, pushing her breasts up against him.

He pushes her back a step, "Well we're here now, so just find a safe place to hide or something," he says, a bit flustered.

"Get out here pirate!" he shouts, heading off, "What is he gay or something...?" Sabrina says to herself, "He must be to turn this down," she says, placing her hands on her hips.

She rubs her chin, "He is kind of cute though..." she holds out her hands and releases a strange substance from her body, "Love No. 9," the substance surrounds Marcus and he pauses for a moment.

"Gotchya..." he then shakes his head and presses forward, "Where the hell are you pirate!" he shouts even louder, "What is wrong with you!"

"Hm?" the woman struts forward in her bikini, "I am beautiful, I am beyond beautiful! And even my pheromones could not make you look my way! Do you have something against women?!"

Marcus eyes  her strangely, "No...I have pirates to hunt down...So if you don't mind I'll be getting back to my mission," the girl grins, "Oh, so you have a thing for pirates?" she says quietly as she turns around.

"Well here I am!" she shouts, chucking a knife towards his back. He quickly spins around and grabs hold of it, "You?" she backs up, in shock, "N-no, no, I was just...You wouldn't hurt a beautiful woman like me...Right?"

"Lilly "Greedy Bastard" Williams..." he clenches his fists, "To pirates...I'd do a lot more than hurt!" he shouts, diving forward.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island/Serena vs. Lt. Gromp...*
Serena and Gromp circled each other warily over the rooftop, both unmindful of the intense rain and howling wind pelting them from all sides. So far she had hit this overgrown lug with some of her best kicks. Serena knew they were doing damage, but for every kick she landed this guy would take it and then respond with an attack of his own. At this rate she was going to lose this grinding battle of attrition.  She glared at the giant Marine, a traitor to their cause. "You should be ashamed of yourself. Working with Pirates."  Serena spat in front of his feet. "Hell you're even lower then a Pirate!" 

Gromp laughed it off. "You're an LT just like me babe, so you know we get paid jack shit to put our lives on the line. All for what, some fuckin medals and a few beri?" 

"It's not about the money you scum. It's about justice!" 

"I see they brainwashed you into a fine little Marine huh? Well when you retire with a pension that won't even support your battered and broken body, I'll be living it up on a tropical island with all the women and wine a man could want." He paused and looked her up and down with an appraising stare. "You could join me you know." 

"I'm going to have fun crushing your skull under my boot heel," Serena responded with a vicious smile. They both charged each other. Gromp unleashed a barrage of punches. Serena blocked each punch with the soles of her steel capped boots, pumping her legs in a frenzy. "You have hands you know!" Gromp jeered. "This is Red Leg you trash..." Serena replied and flashed him her middle finger. She flipped backward and performed a handstand onto the rain splattered rooftop. Gromp tried to grab her but Serena spun her long legs around in a blur. *"Tornado Spin!"* A rapid salvo of kicks slammed into Gromp's face, sounding like machine gun fire. Her kicks knocked several teeth out of his mouth and caused his eyes to glaze over briefly. However she was amazed to see that he was still holding his ground. "Go down you meathead!" 

"Enough of this shit!"  Gromp roared, suddenly coming back to life. He caught both of her spinning legs with sudden swiftness. Serena tried to shake him free, but Gromp grabbed her by the waist and slammed her onto her back. He then lifted Serena high into the air in a power bomb like maneuver. *"Pawer Bam!"* 

_This just might hurt_, Serena thought to herself as her body smashed through the roof and to the floor below.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 27, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island/With Lucio*
"I wonder why those Greedy Bastards chose this island out of alllllll the islands in the East Blue to stick up? I mean, who would want to stay here on a rainy-ass island and get soaked up? Hmmmm, I don't get some people!" Lt. Lucio muttered to himself as he wondered down the rainy streets of the island. The giant, goofy-looking conical hat on his head looked like a miniature waterfall as all the rain fell from it. So far, the young Lieutenant wasn't having any luck locating the enemy, but Lucio isn't one to give up. He'd spend an eternity looking for these guys if he had to.

Lucio stopped by a local store that had a giant umbrella placed on the roof of the store to shade it from the rain. Everyone in the store gave the Lieutenant a weird look as he stepped into the place. Lucio didn't know why, but he didn't care. "I guess these guys' have never seen someone so dashingly handsome." Lucio assumed. He walked up to the front desk to consult the owner.

"Hey, uhhhh, do you know anything about the 'Greedy Bastard Crew'? 

_"Those outlaws?!?! No, I have no idea where they're at! But they're here somewhere! It's very horrifying, they once came in this very store and robbed me! They threatened to destroy the store if I didn't give them all I had, so I had no choice! Although, rumor has it that they currently reside at the Mayor's mansion."_

"Mansion, gotcha." The now eager Lucio said as he dashed out of the store. "A giant mansion shouldn't be hard to find at all. And when I do find it, I'm going to chop those pirates up and get promoted! PROMOTION HERE I COME!" Lucio bellowed into the air. It was muffled under the sound of the rain, though.

Soon, Lucio came upon the giant mansion that the store owner was referring to. The mansion, just as the store, had a giant umbrella protecting it from the downpour. A giant, iron fence surrounded the perimeter around the mansion, well over ten feet tall. A smerk appeared across Lucio's face as he approached the fence, "This is child's play..."

Lucio drew his legendary sword, Ginbi, and charged at the gate. *"Lunar Technique: Art of lock picking!!!"* Lucio exclaimed as he picked the lock of the fence. The Lt. re-sheathed his blade in a dramatic fashion, like he just cut a block of iron clean in half. "Now that's how it's done!"

Lucio charged through the gates and raced towards the mansion. There were numerous guards placed along the yard holding umbrellas. Each of them face-palmed as they watched the scene. "This guy can't be serious....." One of them commented. "Let's take him down and be done with this. The boss won't be happy if we let some punk like him get close to the mansion."

The guards rushed towards Lucio brandishing swords and guns. Lucio was barely able to spot the men because of the giant shadow cast by his conical hat, but he caught of glimpse of them. "Innocent citizens, I'm a Marine HQ Lieutenant! I'm here to bring the pirates to justice!" Lucio proclaimed.

*POW!* One of the guys shot at Lucio, but thankfully they missed. "I JUST said I'm here to help! Geesh!"

"Shut up!" One guard barked back as he swung at Lucio with his sword. Lucio caught the man's wrist and twisted it, making him drop his blade. He picked the man up and threw him into the other guards. The next line of guards approached Lucio with guns. Lucio unsheathed _Ginbi_ and charged the guards with it. 

*SWISH! SWISH! SWISH!* Each of them were effortlessly slashed down. Lucio put his sword away and continued on towards the mansion. "You guys aren't really guards!" He yelled back towards them....which is painfully obvious. 

Lucio burst through the large doors of the mansion in a dramatic fashion. He crashed into a giant hall with a huge, rectangular table in the center of it. At the end of the table sat an unnaturally tall man with black hair. His nose was pretty long and his eyes were very dark. He wore a Marine uniform and an officer's coat upon his shoulders. 

"I've been anticipating you, Lucio." The man said in a dark tone as he bit into his steak.

*Marine HQ Lt. Commander 
Shinshi
Leader of the Crooked Marines​*
"Where the hell is the Greedy Bastard Crew?!?! And why is there another Marine here?! Are you supposed to join my crew, too? Well, let me tell you, I've already got a group of weirdos already, so you-"

"Sit down, please. Have some dinner. I'm Lt. Commander Shinshi, by the way." The Marine said as he interrupted Lucio.

Lucio glanced down at the table. It *did* look very delicious. "Don't mind if I do!" Lucio said as he grabbed a large chicken leg.

"Ahh, Sir, did the dumb Marine eat the poisonous chicken already?!" The butler said as he came running down a spiraling staircase. Shinshi turned and gave the butler a deadly look. "S-s-sorry sir!" The butler started to plead.

Before Shinshi could react, the dining table was flying through the air towards the Lt. Commander. However, the table was broken into pieces by a kick from the Marine.

"How about I cut you down to a foot tall?" Lucio commented. 

"A minor setback, but your outcome shall be the same."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 27, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island/Serena vs. Lt. Gromp...*
The old dockmaster and his wife sat in the cozy living room of their cottage. "It's raining more then usual tonight," the dockmaster said as he lit his corncob pipe. He was about to throw another log into the fireplace when suddenly Serena came crashing through the ceiling. She landed on the coffee table, shattering it to pieces. Both the dockmaster and his wife jumped in alarm and screamed. Rain poured in from the gaping hole above. Serena lay still, crimson blood streaking down a gash behind her head. 

"Is she dead?" the wife asked in a trembling voice.   

Serena was not dead however. Just dreaming as it were. 

_Four years ago...
Serena and her brother Quentin raced down the final length of the obstacle course, neck and neck. The other Marine recruits flailed behind them, far in the rear. Now it was just the two of them, brother and sister. “I’ve got you this time Serena!” Quentin cried. He suddenly picked up speed and dashed towards the high fifty foot wall that blocked the path to the finish line, grabbing onto the rope ladder and raising himself upwards with incredible nimbleness.  

“I don’t think so bro!” 

Serena poured on the last bit of stamina that she had been holding back. She pumped her long legs rapidly across the ground and ran straight up the vertical incline of the wall. Serena's legs felt like they were on fire, sending jolting pain up and down her spine. But she grit her teeth and fought through it. She wasn’t losing, not today. Just as Quentin reached the top of the wall, Serena vaulted past him and leaped blindly to the other side. She landed rather unceremoniously on her rear end but quickly recovered and launched herself past the finish line, crashing face first into the dirt and rolling to a painful stop. Quentin passed the finish line a second later and collapsed to his knees, totally drained. He stared at Serena with a mixture of envy and awe. “You just ran up a fifty foot wall!” he exclaimed in a dumb founded voice. 

Serena slowly sat up, still wincing in pain. She stared back at the wall and chuckled. “Wow, I did didn’t I?” she said in a surprised tone. Quentin reached into his back pocket and produced a pack of cigarettes. Serena however quickly snatched the pack of deathsticks from him and tossed it away. Smoking was such a nasty habit which their old man had been fond of. "Aw c'mon Serena!" 

"Don't you know those things will kill you?"  

Quentin cast her a dubious stare. “You know I’m gonna beat you one of these days,” he shot back with a grin. 

“Maybe bro but not today…not today.”_

_Right now..._
Gromp dropped through the hole in the ceiling and landed with a thud beside Serena. He could see by the rise and fall of her chest that she was still breathing. "End of the line."  Gromp ignored the two old farts before him. He cracked his knuckles and reached for Serena's throat. Out of nowhere a slipper smacked into the side of his face. "You leave that girl alone!" shouted the old woman. She held her other slipper at the ready and waved it menacingly towards the giant Marine. "Theresa what the hell are you doing!?" yelled the dockmaster. Gromp turned towards the woman and glared at her. "Watch it lady or you'll end up like this bitch over here!" he growled. 

"Respect your elders..."  

Gromp's eyes widened as Serena's steel capped boot slammed into his midsection like a jet piston, cracking several of his ribs. *"Red Leg Style: Bone Crusher Kick!"* Blood shot out of his mouth as he was lifted off of his feet and blasted through the wall behind him. Serena stood unsteadily over the shattered coffee table in a daze, barely able to support herself. "Did you...did you just kill that man?" the woman asked with disbelief. Serena slowly shook her head. "I doubt it." Her eyes lit up as she noticed the smoking pipe still hanging from the corner of the dockmasters agape jaw. "Got a light pops?" she asked him hopefully. With a trembling hand the dockmaster handed her a silver lighter. Serena smiled with relief as she lit a cigarette, savoring a long drag. 

"The Marines will pay for the damage by the way," she assured the couple, before limping out of the human sized hole in the wall to find her opponent. As her bumbling and hopefully temporary commanding officer might say, it was time to get *X*treme.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 27, 2011)

*With Anya?*

Anya had immediately ran off in search of the pirates, soon as the ship docked on the island. She was determined to prove herself to Lucio, Stryker, and whoever said she wasn?t ready to be a marine. Her blonde hair was dripping with wet rain as she ran threw the streets, frantically searching each building and asking the residents on the location of the Greedy Bastard Pirates. 

Anya eventually reaches a large club with a sign on the front that reads the Drip. ?A club? If anybody knows where those pirates are, it?ll be here.? In typical marine fashion, Anya kicks down the door and comes in, guns blazing. People hop up out of there chairs, frightened by this sudden commotion. *?MARINES!? *Someone shouts, making a way for the door, but Anya is blocking it and he receives a swift kick in the ass. 

?I have a few questions! First, where are the Greedy Bastard Pirates?? There is silence. Anya deciding that this isn?t enough intimidation and steps it up a notch. ?I can have everyone in this club arrested, because I can already see a few misdemeanors currently going on."

*?That won?t be needed marine.?* Anya twists to see a shadowy figure sitting in the back of the club. Women have surrounded this figure, some lying on his lap, others gently kissing him and massaging him. *?The Greedy Pirates own this club, so you can speak directly to a representative.?* The figure smirks, standing up and stepping out of the darkness, revealing a skinny boy with more acne then facial hair. *"I am Jimmy, the Vibrator! Member of the Greedy Bastard Pirates!?*

Anya grins. ?Finally I found at least one of you. I was afraid that Stryker or Serena would catch all of the pirates before me.? Jimmy?s eyes bulges. *?There are more marines with you? I thought you were one of Shinshi?s flunkies! This ruins everybody!? *Turning to a table, he grabs it and vibrates it, causing it to explode when he tosses it in Anya?s direction, the wreckage flying toward Anya. The marine is fast enough to cast up a shield of crystal, ?Crystal Wall!? The fast moving wood is stopped and hits the ground hard.

*?So you ate a devil fruit too? Fitting for a marine whore.?* Anya glares at the pirate, ?Don?t ever call me a whore again!? She yells, lashing out with a wave of sharp crystal.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 28, 2011)

*With Shina and Greedy Bastard Yoko on Windy Rain Island*

Shina had opened the second gate and her body felt slightly revitalized. The second gate allowed her more physical power. She currently had enough power to match this humongous man. It wouldn't last for long though, Shina was being realistic with her goal of three minutes. She would have to finish the fight long before that. Her body was already in immense pain through no fault of her enemy. 

"*AHHHHHHH!!!!!*" Shina screamed as she pushed him back
"*No way little girl is as strong as the Great Yoko Zuna!!*" he shouted pushing back

Yoko was still a little shocked that she was able to counter his strength, She pushed him back and delivered a kick to his chest with all her might. Pain blossomed in her leg but she ignored it. She pushed off the ground and kicked him again. She moved faster than Yoko could respond to and slammed a fist into his face. Yoko staggered back  catching his footing

"They aren't doing enough damage" Shina thought 
"All his vitals are protected by all that fat" 

She was too fast for Yoko to hold right now. Most of his offense was grabbing people and using his strength. She cursed herself for having to open the inner gates for an opponent of this caliber. He was too strong though and that fat protected him more than he even knew. 

"The only way I can hurt him is if I can hit him when he's not expecting it" 

She ran toward him and slowed down her movement enough for him to telegraph her attack. Yoko prepared himself for a punch to the chest but something else happened, Shina punched him in the chest bust he felt nothing. Suddenly Shina's shin slammed into the side of his neck from the left, the force of the blow whipped his head. That attack hurt, all the time he'd been prepared for her attacks so he was able to brace himself but he had no clue what happened that time. Shina didn't wait for him to recover. A solid punch slammed into his temple forcing him to see double. 

"Shadow Dance" Shina whispered 

There was three of her and Yoko didn't know which was the real one. 

"Which one are you!!"

A shin slammed into his neck again then a punch to his jaw before he could finish reeling from the first attack. The attacks were very solid and he had no clue where the next one would come from. A punch slammed into his jaw tossing his head upward the kick that followed it missed him as he dropped to his knees then fell face first into the mud.

"I did it!!!" Shina exclaimed

Her body gave out on her though and she staggered and almost fell as she stepped toward Yoko. This was the first time in years she had been pushed to open so many gates. She dropped to her knees steam rising off her body. It had become so super heated by her rapid movements the sweat and rain evaporated as it touched her skin. Suddenly a hand grabbed her foot and dragged her to the ground embracing her in strong arms. 

"I figured I would never get another chance to grab you unless I did something drastic" Yoko said 
"This is bad" 

Shina struggled but she had already closed the gates Yoko got up and pulled her in close to him in a bone crunching bear hug. Shina tried to breathe but Yoko was too strong.

"The fight is not over until one of us is DEAD!!" Yoko shouted
"*AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*" Shina screamed her body shaking
"Third Gate OPEN!!!!"
"Gate of Life!!"

Shina's skin turned red and more steam rose from her body and he blood rose near to her skin her muscles already hot from the fight. She had skipped strait to the third gate the reopening of the second gate revitalizing her body. She didn't have even a minute before her body gave out. She would have to finish it off as fast as she could or else she would lose. Marcus and Serena would be right.

"I'll show them how strong I am!!!" Shina screamed at the top of her voice


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 28, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron/Serena vs. Gromp...*
Serena followed the path of devastation and came upon Gromp in a pile of washed out rubble. The musclebound Marine slowly got back up to his feet, clutching his bruised midsection. He coughed up blood and cast her a stare full of hatred and contempt. ?That kick you just hit me with now wasn?t like your others.? 

Serena chuckled and flicked away her cigarette. ?What?s the matter, I thought you were willing to take a few to give a few?? 

?Don?t mock me woman!? Gromp shouted. He stomped out of the rubble and squared up with her. ?I?m going to enjoy this.? Serena took on a sideways fighting stance and bent her legs slightly. ?Pirates took away the most important people in my life you traitorous scum. I?m going to end you with one kick.?

*?Red Leg Art: Steel Leg.?* 

_13 years ago in the East Blue?
Serena sidestepped a palm thrust and knocked down the boy with a kick. The instructor blew a whistle and raised a red flag. ?Victory to Miss Butler.? Serena basked in the applause from the class as she stepped off the training mat. She was only ten but was already taller then most of the students. ?Hey Serena how come you don?t punch?? asked the defeated boy. Serena stuck her tongue out at him. ?Punching?s for sissies.? 

Two other students took their place on the mat and Serena sat down with the others. She noticed one of the instructors speaking with a Marine officer at the entrance to the dojo. They were speaking in low voices and glanced towards Serena. The instructor walked towards Serena and beckoned her to come with him. ?What is it sensei?? she asked. He didn?t respond as he escorted her into the hallway where the Marine was waiting. He wore a black fedora, and a white trenchcoat over his shoulders. A fresh scar ran down the entire length of the right side of his face. He knelt in front of Serena and spoke to her in a low voice. ?I have something important to tell you Miss Butler. It?s about your father, Vice Admiral Robert.?

Serena suddenly felt a sinking feeling in the pit of her stomach. ?Dad? What?s wrong??  

?I?m so sorry but your father, he was killed in action...? 

It felt like being punched in the gut. Serena's eyes watered."No." 

"It's true Miss Butler I was with him when-" 

Serena backed away from the Marine and shook her head. ?No you?re wrong!? The Marine rested a comforting hand on her shoulder. *?YOU?RE WRONG!?* Serena shrugged him off and bolted out of the dojo. She kept running and running, faster then she had ever run in her life, tears streaking down her cheeks. Everything around her seemed to move in a blur and even time had no meaning as she ran along the winding roads of the island. Eventually she arrived home, and stopped at the white picket fence to catch her breath. Serena's five year old brother Quentin was playing on the front steps of the house. He spotted her and ran towards her with a bright smile. ?Serena did you cut school again?? he asked, but then his smile disappeared as he noticed her state. ?Why are you crying? Is it about dad? Some Marine came by earlier and spoke with Ms. Fray, but she didn?t tell me what for.?

Serena wiped her eyes and took a deep breath. Her brother practically worshiped their father just as she did. ?Nothing?s wrong silly,? she said with a sudden smile, and punched him playfully in the shoulder. ?I just got something in my eye while I was running. Dad?s fine. He?s still out on the sea, catching all those bad pirates. He just might not be back as soon as we thought.? Her brother still looked worried however. Serena wrapped an arm around him and hugged him tightly. 

?Everything's gonna be alright.? _


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 28, 2011)

*Marcus Stryker vs Lilly "Greedy Bastard" Williams*

The marine charges forward but Lilly immediately retreats, leaping up to a higher section of the deck leaving him punching nothing but the ship's railing, "Fine! You want to fight big boy!"

She holds out her hands, releasing pheromones, "Anger No. 2" it shoots through out the ship but Marcus simply clenches his fist, "Oh, you don't want to get me angry pirate..."

Lilly smirks, "I didn't, marine," several pirates soon appear, a look of pure rage on each of their faces, "You see, I normally use this on my opponents to make them angry and sloppy, but if I use it on the mass of men in my crew, the numbers as well as the strength and ferocity increase more then makes up for it."

Marcus ducks under a large man's fist and then spins around to avoid another mans kick. A pirate leaps down towards him, swinging his sword but Marcus catches it in his hand and begins to pulsate some kind of energy through it.

The blade soon shot up into a massive buster blade, the size change causing the surprised pirate to drop it. Marcus grabs hold of the blade, swings around and slices down all three of the enraged men.

"So you're a devil fruit user as well?" she observes from above, "Though I don't quite get how it works...The make stuff bigger fruit? Laaaaaame."

"You wouldn't begin to understand pirate..." he says, stabbing into another man, though this left him open to receive a powerful punch in the center of his back. As he flies forward he slides against the wet dock, the blade leaving his hand and returning to its smaller form.

Stryker slams into the wall of the ship and slowly rises, an angry look on his face, "I'm done playing games with your lackeys..." the pirates all charge forward but Marcus kicks his knee up into the air and it fires out a large X of what seems to be wind.

It catches the pirates off guard and engulfs them all in one blow, sending them crashing off the ship, "You see, my attacks get stronger according to my will..." He leaps up to Lily's location on the ship, "And you've got my will to take down pirates raging..."


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 28, 2011)

*Grand Line...*

"You're lucky we found you, bud. You coulda' drown." Griso sat in his chair, speaking to a man sitting on the floor, with a brown blanket thrown over his shoulders. It was a disheveled Shinsou, his hair a mess, and his clothes torn. He no longer had his marine coat, and his glasses were broken. "Yeah, good thing. Umm, thanks for the coffee." Shinsou sipped from a small cup.

"Who are you anyway, stranger?"

"It's uhh, Shinsou. My ship was attacked by pirates and they left me for dead." Shinsou took another sip. He didn't want the aspiring revolutionaries to know of his former marine status, for risk of being killed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 28, 2011)

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
The *Dark Justice* had reached the area of the South Blue that bordered with  the Calm Belt. From there they would make their way straight through the Calm Belt and into the Grand Line, immune to the monstrous Sea Kings thanks to the ships seastone lined hull. Once in the Grand Line they'd make contact with casually Dr. Volk. Garrick was in the gym bench pressing 1500 pound weight. It was a good warm up to get his muscles loose. 

Suddenly the warning alarm of the ship sounded. Garrick tossed away the weight and slowly sat up. Everyone in the gym stopped what they were doing and with precision coordination ran to their posts. *"What the fuck is it now?" * he grumbled. He made his way to the command deck. His new first officer. Lt. Junior Grade Masters was already there. 

*"What have we got?"* Garrick barked. 

Masters replied, "We've spotted a pirate ship sir. Their jolly roger matches with a rookie crew known as the Wild Jumpers." 

Garrick nodded and cracked his knuckles. Ordinarily he'd just bomb a scrub crew like this with the *Dark Justice's* massive cannons, but with the incident on Razorleaf Island leaving such a bad taste in his mouth, he was more inclined to smash some pirates face to face. Garrick grabbed the den den mushi microphone which projected his booming voice all throughout the ship. *"This is Lt. Commander Zane Garrick, hero of the Marines, protege of Admiral Aihato - Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral - and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. We're about to ram this godforsaken Pirate vessel. I want my elite squad on the deck ready to board." * 

Garrick wrapped his knuckle dusters around his gigantic fists. He nodded at Masters who followed him to the top deck.  The _*Dark Justice*_ swiftly changed course and applied full power to her steam engines (fine tuned by Hawthorne). The pirate ship attempted to escape but was quickly overtaken by the much larger and faster Marine battleship. The razor sharp steel lined prow of the *Dark Justice* smashed into the hull of the pirate ship, pinning her in place. 

Garrick appeared on deck and cracked his knuckles. *"No man, woman, or child leaves that ship alive. In the name of Absolute Justice!"* he bellowed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2011)

*Serena vs. Lt. Gromp...*
*“Steel Leg.”*

As Gromp came at her Serena felt her powerful legs begin to toughen, becoming as dense and as durable as high grade iron. This was the technique which she was most famous for among the Marines, even earning her the nickname of “Steel Leg Serena.” It was also the technique which her old man had demonstrated to her as a child, “Red Leg Robert Butler,” hero of the Marines. 

Serena raised her right leg upwards and slammed her boot heel into the rain soaked street, splitting the concrete in two and sending a shockwave traveling through the ground towards Gromp. *“Jackhammer Knife!”* Gromp leaped over the shockwave and came down over Serena with his right elbow raised high. *“Turbuckle Smash!”* Serena swerved to the side, barely avoiding his elbow drop which created an impact crater. She spun around and thrust a lunging kick towards his chest. Gromp dodged it and sneered at her. “Your kicks are stronger…but way slower!” 

Serena glared back at him. Her mastery of steel leg was still imperfect, a fact which Serena’s last foe had demonstrated to her. It was a bitter defeat which she planned to rectify very soon, starting with this son of a bitch. Gromp quickly moved in for a clothesline. Serena bent her entire body and arched her back nearly parallel to the street. Gromp’s massive arm flew barely an inch past her face. “I don’t think so!” Gromp turned around on a dime and wrapped both his arms around her in a bear hug. Serena grimaced as she felt the crushing pain against her spine and chest. She could barely move let alone kick. *“Tombstone Driver!”* 

“Wanna rethink that no hands policy?” Gromp laughed. He was about to leap into the air with the intent of slamming her headfirst into the street, a sure killing move. “Rethink this!” Serena snarled, headbutting him with enough force to break his nose. Gromp spewed a string of curses as blood spurted from his shattered and twisted nose.  His hold of her loosened just enough for her to slip out and roll away. He lunged towards Serena but she was already back on her feet and waiting for him, a smile on her face.  

*“Supersonic Kick!”* 

Serena spun around and thrust her steel capped boot into Gromp’s chest. *BABOOOM!* The shockwave sent the humongous Marine flying like a guided missile across the street and into the nearby building. Serena breathed heavily and tilted her face up towards the rain with a smile. She released her steel leg technique and limped her way through the collapsed wall of the nearby building. Gromp laid in a crumpled ruin all the way at the other end, half buried under a pile of rubble. He was still alive though if only just barely. Serena loomed over him and lit a cigarette. She slowly raised her right boot heel over his ugly face and prepared to cave his skull in. “This is for my brother…” Suddenly Gatrom’s words came unbidden to her mind:  _“You are a good marine and always remember to fight for true justice, not just the justice you are told to fight for.”_

A pained look appeared on her face as if recalling a traumatic memory and her eyes welled up with tears. Serena lowered her boot heel away from Gromp’s face. Instead she ripped the officers stripes off of his sleeves. “You don't deserve to wear these traitor,” Serena muttered in a low voice. She turned around and headed back out into the rain to go check on those two rookie girls. Hopefully they hadn’t gotten themselves killed.


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 29, 2011)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*

With White Step near completion Andrei trained and trained to get his leg muscles stronger. The first step was the most important one, in addition to that when he made his bones lighter stronger muscles would increase his base speed. Sat in the leg press machine in the Dark Justice's training room, before he started his set he watched Garrick working out. Clear and simple the man was a monster, he wasn't like other people. 

"I can't waste time gawking" Andrei said chastising himself

He began his set when the alarms went off, he stopped prematurely his legs burning him as he held the weights in place. 

"If Garrick wants me he'll let me know" Andrei thought to himself and continued his work out

He finished up the set and got out of the machine and stretched his legs out, he looked over at one of the men lifting weights and saw the strangest tattoo he'd ever seen in his life. It was a tattoo of an arch angel slaying a demon but the angel looked suspiciously like Garrick and the demon bore a striking resemblance to Poseidon.

"I must be imagining things" Andrei said rubbing his eyes

His thoughts were interrupted by Garrick's booming voice over the PA

"No rest for the wicked they say" Andrei said to himself 

He ran through the corridors of the Dark Justice at near full speed, he got to his room and grabbed his battle attire. He was ready very quickly and up on the deck Garrick was already there barking orders to his men. 

"*No man, woman, or child leaves that ship alive. In the name of Absolute Justice!*" 
"YES SIR!!" Andrei replied as his Garrick was speaking directly to him

Bones started to grow out his his back and knitted themselves together to make a pair of skeletal wings. He jumped into the air and flapped and shot toward the pirate ship. He'd been working on the wings even before his recent defeat and this was the first time he had gotten to try it out going full tilt. He was near the ship in seconds the men on the deck of the ship raised guns and fired at him but he protected himself and his body with the wings of white bone. 

"*White Rain*" he shouted 

The bones unravelled themselves and sprayed the enemy ship in every direction. Severl men were impaled about their bodies but the vast majority were able to survive the attack unharmed. Andrei landed on the deck lightly and grabbed one of the bone spikes he had just showered the deck with. 

"Time to die pirate scum" Andrei said with a smile


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 29, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island with Shina and Yoko Zuma
*
"I'll show them how strong I am!!!" Shina screamed at the top of her voice

She rocked back as far as she could while still in Yoko's grip and brought down her head and smashed it into his nose. She could feel the grip loosen she repeated the manoeuvre hitting him in the same spot. She flexed her muscles and broke his grip on her. Before she dropped to the ground she spun her hip

"Dragon Kick" 

Shina's heel connected with Yoko's jaw three times in quick succession she dropped to the muddy ground right in front of Yoko and began to hit him with full body punches with all her strength her punches

"Dragon Nail Rain"

A flurry of punches hit Yoko over his entire body near simultaneously each leaving a red steaming mark. Shina ran up to Yoko and delivered a kick to his chin then an uppercut to his gut lifting him off his feet. She fell forward and braced herself with her hands and used her two feet to kick Yoko into the air. She pushed off and continued kicking him into the air. Her body was at it's absolute limits now. She could go no higher. She grabbed her hand and pulled herself onto his large back and steered him face first into the ground. The impact was massive, it created a humongous crater where they landed. Shina released her technique. She hoped for the last time this time, she really didn't have any more gas in the tank. She pushed with all her might and rolled Yoko over. He had a pulse but his eyes were rolled up into his head. He was hurt badly but he was alive. She sat on his mammoth stomach and pulled out her den den mushi

"This is Ensign Ryuu calling The Xtreme Machine"
"I have subdued the Pirate Yoko Zuma, I need some assistance to get him back to the ship. A LOT of assistance" Shina said

She replaced the den den mushi and got to her feet, she wobbled as she stepped and she cursed herself silently.

"This is how it feels and that was only the third gate" she said shaking her head
"I need to train more, that is all there is to it"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kent*

Rich pointed his arm towards the sky and Kent watched in amazement as it began to change color. Though it was pale at first, it slowly began darkening, shifting into a dark bronze color and taking on a metallic sheen. 

"Devil Fruit?" Kent asked, taking a battle stance.

Rich grinned and clenched his fist, and his arm began growing and shifting, his fist taking on the form of a giant hammer. "Nah, I just ate my wheaties this morning."

He swung the hammer towards Kent but the pirate captain was gone, already behind Rich and launching a counter-attack. Rich was too fast though, and ducked under Kent's blow before giving him a double handed slam to the stomach. Kent took it in stride and kicked Rich's leg, grimacing as his foot hit the metal.

Rich, however, was hurt as well, and he jerked his leg away with a hiss of pain. Kent tried to follow up with another kick but Rich's hands twisted into blades and forced Kent back. The marine's legs began growing tiny blades - if Kent kicked them again he'd find himself in a lot of pain.

Rich charged forward and swung at Kent with his spiked legs but Kent avoided the blow barely, putting bot hands on Rich's shoulders and shoving. Rich stumbled back, temporarily off balance, and Kent leapt into the air, delivering a spinning kick to his opponent's face. Rich cursed and swung at Kent with more hand blades, and this time he connected, drawing a long cut along Kent's torso.

Kent sucked in a breath. "Alright, fuck this. Kid gloves are coming off." He began to glow red as his aura engulfed him, the cut smoking as it tried to at least stem the bleeding.

Rich arched an eyebrow. "You were holding back?" He grinned. "I was wondering why this fight sucked."

Kent roared in anger. "Soru! he vanished, appearing with his fist only inches in front of Rich's face, but Rich grabbed his wrist and threw him into the far wall. "I'm a little rusty, but you should still provide good entertainment."

*Prince*

*"No man, woman, or child leaves that ship alive. In the name of Absolute Justice!" *

"Uh, yeah! What he said!" Prince shouted, leaping off the deck of the *Dark Justice* and landing in the middle of the enemy's deck.

Unfortunately, he was one of the first ones there. While Andrei was taking care of a lot of them, there were still quite a few pirates waiting for Prince, and they charged him the minute his feet touched the deck.

Prince drew his sword and cut through one pirate's chest. "Volcanic Spray!" He shouted, extending is arm. Burning ash burst from his open palm and completely engulfed another Pirate, who hit the deck screaming in pain. More pirates charged forward but Prince just leapt into the air. "Ash Whip!" A ten foot whip of ash materialized in his hand and he lashed out at the pirates with it - they stumbled back and were easy pickings. 

Finally, Prince focused his devil fruit power to his sword. "Volcanic Blade!" Ash began crawling up the blade of his sword, and Prince could feel the heat rolling off it. He pivoted, twirled, and lopped off a pirate's head with little effort. "Like a hot knife through butter," Prince said, grinning. The pirates were backing away now - Prince was having to actively hunt some of them down.

*Kaya*

"Conquer...the world?"

Kaya did not understand. This man here _was_ the man from her visions, yes. And he was strong - she could feel the power rolling off of him even as he extended his hand to her. But conquer the world?

That was a fools goal. But it was better than no goal.

"I will go with you..." Kaya said tentatively. "But I do not know if I believe in you."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2011)

*With Levy…*

Levy walks out of the shop with blood on his hands and a giant demonic hammer strapped to his back. All four of his bulbous eyes bulge as he sees people staring at him. He never did like it when people did that. *“WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU LOOKING AT!?” *The people quickly avert their eyes as Levy grips his hammer. “Now get out of my way!” People quickly steer clear of the Fishman, creating a giant path which he walks through. When he sees a bar up ahead, he grins. It is a very ugly grin. However, he frowns when he sees a large crowd is gathered around the bar. “Waitasecond, isn’t that the bar Dante went in? He’s already gotten in some trouble. What an idiotic human!” 

He starts to walk away, but remembers. He vowed that he’d be the one to kill Dante, eventually. He wouldn’t allow that to go askew. Levy also wanted to test out his new hammer. Freeing it of his straps, he is forced to use both hands to lift it. Grinning, he runs forward, knocking the door down. “What the hell is going on in here?!” says Levy, his tongue hanging out of his mouth. Looking around, he sees blood everywhere, humans fighting amongst themselves. “Idiots,” he mutters, under his breathe. 

He walks through the bar, not interested in the humans. As a man flies over and into Levy’s path, he merely steps over the body, causing blood to seep out of his already huge wounds. 

At the back of the bar, he sees Dante being approached by what appears to be law enforcement. Chuckling, Levy says, “The local police? Are you serious?” He swings his hammer around. “If they run this dump then it’ll be easy to defeat them.” In an attempt to be stealthy, Levy sneaks around behind the deputy sheriff and raises his massive hammer. Then he leaps and brings it down on him, surely killing the man. Thus, what happens next surprises Levy.

The man is still standing. He twists his neck around and looks at Levy with cold eyes. “Devil fruit, shit!” Levy immediately leaps back. Shaking a fist at Dante, Levy yells, “You could’ve at least told me he had eaten a fruit!” The deputy turns the rest of his body around, so that he is now looking directly at Levy. *“I ate the Phantom Phantom no Mi, making me a ‘Phantom’ man.” *He sees, explaining the whole ethereal ghost thing-y. “Bah, I don’t give a darn about that. I don’t need a devil fruit to beat you! Who are you? That’s what I want to know!”

*“Jacob Greyson, and this is my town, punk.”* He says, pulling out a pistol and firing the bullet in Levy’s direction, but it is blocked by his gigantic hammer. “Nice try, prick.” Grinning, he lifts the hammer and swings it around at Jacob’s midsection, knocking him back.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2011)

*With Duke…*

Duke smiles at the girl. “If it helps…” He starts and then says, “I promise to you that I’ll conquer this world and in my empire, you’ll be given everything you desire.” Even though she already said she would come along, Duke felt that he needed to insure her that he was serious. “How do I know that you’re not lying to me?” Duke continues to grin. “What is your name, angel?” He asks, staring into her eyes. “Kaya.” She replies, simply. 

Duke nods and then he sticks his chest out. “Listen to me, Kaya! I promise to you that I’ll conquer the world and when I do, you’ll live a long, prosperous life, serving under me as an underling, but an underling to an Emperor!” He then crosses his arms. “And if I’m lying, you have the permission to kill me! But it’s okay. You won’t have to too. Because I’ll never break any promise I make, Kaya!” He says, boldly. “Now let me show you… The power that an ‘Emperor’ commands!”

Grabbing Kaya’s hand, he pulls her down into the hole as they jump through. Rush is there, standing over the lithe body of Brutus’s female comrade, Morgan. “Good job, Rush!” He says, patting him on the back. Then pointing at Kaya, he says, “Meet your new crewmate! Her name is Kaya.” Rush does a little courteous nod to her. Duke then starts to talk again, “Enough with the introductions though! It’s time to destroy this base!” Pointing to the giant statue of Brutus, the largest on the island, he activates his Devil Fruit.

The inanimate stone statue’s face, stony and unreadable, starts to twist and become more lifelike. Several cracks can be heard as the statue’s arms move along with its lower body. The giant statue has suddenly come to life. It bends its massive stone legs, getting in a kneeling position and offering a giant hand which Duke leaps upon. Rush does the same. As Kaya looks rather unsure, Duke says, “Come.” He offers his own hand, which she takes and he helps her upon the hand-platform. It raises them and the statue places them on top of its head. “From here, we can watch the fireworks, safely.” 

Many marines run inside the courtyard, stunned to see the statue they had completed only days ago, moving. They’re also surprised to see both Morgan and Brutus have been knocked unconscious. Some are rather happy that their tyrannical leader has been taking out, but they’re quickly reminded of the giant moving statue that is approaching them. They see on top of the statue’s head is Duke, who has a cocky grin on his face. By his side is his first mate, Rush and his new crewmate, Kaya. Punching the air and looking down on the marines, he starts to speak. His voice is so loud, that everyone can hear him when he speaks. “*ATTENTION MARINES OF LITTLEBACK TOWN!* You’ve allowed yourself to be led by a corrupt and tyrannical leader! Instead of protecting the citizens, you sat by and watched this man,” He points to Brutus. “Taxed them until they’re poor and the town is in shambles. Your crimes must be punished and I make good on my promises. *"I will destroy this base."*

Several of the marines start to sweat. “I’ll allow anyone of you who want to live to do so now. Go and spread the tales of Duke Kaiser, man who defeated Littleback’s marines in one day…” The marines all look around at each other, confused on what to do. One speaks up though. He is a tan man with many scars on his body and silver hair. *“We’re not cowards, pirate! If this base does fall, then we will go down with it! Isn’t that right, brother marines?”* He yells, to his fellow marines. The response is a bunch of weak nods. Duke smiles and says, “Very well!”

Snapping a finger, the giant statue marches forward, swinging gigantic fists and bringing down the walls of the courtyard. Many of the marines begin to run. The silver haired marine who had decided to speak looks back at his comrades and yells, *“W-wait!”* But it is too late, half of the marines have split, while the loyal marine. Turning back, he sees a giant stone slab fall on him, crushing the marine and ending his life. As the entire base falls apart, killing any marine who decided to stay, the giant continues with its rampant rage. 

It punches two more gigantic holes in the roof, which it uses it to pull itself up top. Roaring, the statue wraps its hand around a tower and shakes it a total of three times. Finally on the fourth try, it rips the tower free of its base, causing it too fall down on top of the base. Littleback’s marine base is finished, a few structures remained intact, but the message is clear. The fleeing marines run towards the dock, hoping to get off the island before Duke can follow after them. Suddenly the statue stops moving. Duke is drenched in sweat. “Man, I used up a lot of energy animating that thing…”

He smirks though when he sees what he has accomplished. Sure it was only one marine base, but it was a good start. Grinning, he finally decides he can take a rest. His eyes close and he falls onto the stone head, drifting into a deep sleep…


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2011)

*With Alexis…*

Alexis jumps upon Kore’s giant club, delivering a swift kick to his chin, knocking him back a few feet. Landing on the ground, she cracks her knuckles and says, “Well, it’s obvious now that you’re not a simple guard…” Kore chuckles, “*You could say that… To be honest, I consider myself to be equal to any other guard. I’m not that special. Just an old man who wants to do his duty… You on the other hand,”* He starts, charging forward at Alexis, *“Are not just a simple pirate. A Devil Fruit and marine training? Care to explain your tale to me? I haven’t heard that many interesting stories during my time as a guard here on the island. We don’t get that many visitors.” *He says.

Alexis thinks about it for a few seconds, but then shrugs. “I suppose I could humor you.” She dodges another attack and then activates her Devil Fruit, the gravity around her becoming seemingly nonexistent. Now she is floating. *“Levitation.”* She says, simply. 

Kore grins. *“Clever, I probably won’t be able to reach you up there.” *

“Which gives me time to tell my story that you is so keen on hearing. You see, I was a little girl, raised by two marines. They were very strict parents, never let me do anything I wanted. They trained me to be a marine, but I didn’t really want to be a marine. I want to be an adventurer, to be free. So I did that. I broke free. I ate a Devil Fruit and became a pirate. Will that suffice?” She asks Kore, whose eyes are closed. “Geez, don’t tell me you fell asleep. Was it that boring?”

*“I was actually thinking. And no, it wasn’t boring. But it wasn’t the truth. Or more accurately, not the whole truth.”* Alexis grins and says, “Was it that obvious?” 

Kore nods. *“It was indeed. But you see, I don’t like liars… It’s very impolite to lie in my opinion…”* Raising his giant club, he launches at Alexis, with amazing speed, knocking her out of the air and into the ground. The club almost falls on her, but she is able to alter the gravity of it and lift it, swinging it around with ease. “Looks like your club belongs to me, now old man!”  

Kore chuckles, *“That won’t change anything, girl. You see, I also had marine training. It’s been many years ago that I practiced, but I’m still strong as an ox.” *With that, he charges toward Alexis, increasing speed as he runs forward. He slams into her like a pro-football player, pinning her against a wall. She kicks out underneath of him though, tripping him up and sending him tumbling. Alexis alters gravity again so that she can run on the walls of the base. Before Kore can get up and fight again, she has ran farther into the base. Kore curses, but he grins when he sees that she left behind his favored weapon; his club… Lifting it with ease, he chases after Alexis and into the base.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2011)

*With Anya?*

People run outside of Club Volley, the club that was apparently owned by the Greedy Bastard Pirates. *?A battle is taking place between a marine and the owner of the club!?* Someone shouts. People know well enough to steer clear of the marines and if a fight was happening, they didn?t want to be anywhere near it. Anya stares at her opponent for a while, analyzing him. He was a skinny, freckled boy, maybe young as her. His appearance was generally unassuming, but she knew he had a Devil Fruit which could make him quite the threat. He had also called her a whore, something that she didn?t forgive so easily?

Anya cracks her knuckles. ?You?re going down, pirate. My comrades are probably already arresting the other members of your crews.? Jimmy grins. *?Wouldn?t count on it. We?ve got some extra help that you don?t even know about...?* Anya?s eyebrows furrow. ?What are you talking about?? She asks. Jimmy laughs though and gets in her face, ?I?ll tell you if you give me a blowjob.? Anya grits her teeth and shouts,* ?Crystal Knuckles!? *

Her hands now have what appears to be brass knuckles made out of crystal on them and she punches Jimmy hard in the face, knocking the pirate into a table and ripping his leather. Standing up, Jimmy looks infuriated. *?Do you know how expensive this is? I was going to just kill you, but I think I?ll have a little fun with ya!? *Activating his devil fruit, Jimmy?s entire body vibrates and he darts toward Anya with an amazing burst of speed. He knocks her down and is now on top of her. Grinning, Jimmy raises his fists and vibrates them. *?Don?t worry; I won?t bruise you up too much. Just enough so that you learn your lesson.?* He starts to pummel Anya into the ground, but his fists are stopped by a barrier.

*?CRYSTAL ARMOR!?*

Anya is covered from head-to-toe in crystal armor. There are a few cracks in the armor from Jimmy?s attack, but Anya?s body isn?t harmed. She kicks Jimmy in the groin and he goes flying. However, Jimmy stands up, not even hurt.  *?I wear a steel plate beneath the belt. Can't rist killing all of those little Jimmies can I? It?s not the first time a bitch has tried that.? *Raising his hands, he vibrates himself over to Anya?s armor and says, *?I might not be able to break your armor with my fists, but I can vibrate it apart.?* He places his hands on her chest, and activates his devil fruit. Anya?s armor explodes violently, crystal shards flying everywhere. Anya?s eyes widen as Jimmy raises a fist to punch her. *?You see against my ability, not even crystal can withstand the power of Jimmy ?the Vibrator?!? *He swings, knocking Anya through a wall and into an alleyway.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2011)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
The _Phoenix Song _ sailed for Loguetown, the city of the beginning and the end. Called such because it was the place where the Pirate King had both began his life and met his untimely death. Loguetown was also the closest outpost to Reverse Mountain, and pirates from all over the East Blue gathered there to make their run into the Grand Line. Rose stood over the railing at the bow of the ship, wearing a blue swimsuit. She stared defiantly at the ocean, and thumbed her nose at the waves. It was just her and Davy Jones now. "I'm gonna swim and you're not gonna stop me!"  She marked down the momentous occasion in her weatherbeaten journal. 

Phoenix D. Rose versuz the ocean
Atempt 1 Damit
Atempt 2 Stupid ocean
Atempt 3 Amy almost strangeled me to death
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Atempt 134

Rose bent her legs and prepared to dive off the railing. Suddenly Gatrom's voice carried from the wheelhouse. "I think you guys should see this!"  Rose paused and looked towards the front of the ship. "Hm?" She formed a bubble under her feet. *POP!* Rose spring boarded to the front of the ship. "What's going on?" Rose asked as she landed beside Gatrom. 

"It's a bridge..."

"A bridge?" 

Gatrom handed her a telescope and pointed towards the distance. Rose looked through the glass and was surprised to see a colossal bridge of stone standing in the water. The bridge towered more then five hundred feet into the air and extended for as far a the eye could see. It looked extremely old, and was fractured in several places. There were openings under the bridge large enough for a dozen ships to pass through side by side. She could also see wooden buildings and shacks atop the surface of the bridge. Rose narrowed her eyes, remembering something that her sister had once told her as bedtime story... 

_"700 years ago when the World Government was still young, the Celestial Dragons decreed that a giant bridge would be constructed to connect all the islands of the world. They started construction of the bridge right here in the East Blue."  

"Wow! So there's a bridge that runs around the whole wide world?!"

Amelia laughed. "Even 700 years isn't enough time to build a bridge around the world."_ 

_Right now..._
"Wow...we've gotta go on that bridge!" Rose exclaimed excitedly. "What do you guys think?" 

_Closeby..._
"Captain looks like we've got another ship coming through!" 

"You think they'll pay the toll? I wonder if they've got treasure. The last two ships didn't have much loot...OR FOOD!" 

"Who cares, we'll take their stuff and sink them either way." 

A gigantic underwater ship with a steel dome covering the deck, slowly positioned itself under _the Phoenix Song_ and began to shadow the ship from beneath the surface. The ship dwarfed the _Phoenix Song_ in size. 

"When do we rise? I want to see if there's a swordsman aboard."

"Wait until they reach the bridge."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 29, 2011)

*Reverse Mountain with the Atlas Pirates...*

"Keep it steady!" Clemens shouts as Edward keeps a tight grip on the wheel, "Relax sister, I'm not gona' let my baby crash."

Drake simply watches from the top mas, the current sucks them in and they quickly get sucked up by the mountain, "Whooohooooo!" he shouts, thrusting his arms into the air with excitement, "Whoa!" thrusting his arms causes him to be forced off the ship from the force of the upward current.

"Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!" he shouts as he goes flying back, "Idiot! Get back on here!" Drake closes his eyes as he focuses his yellow aura to his feet at full power, "You got it Red!"

He quickly makes his way back onto the deck of the ship just in time, "I need to get back up there before we get to the top!"

He shoots up into the air but quickly runs into a mirror and is transported back into the deck, "Don't even think about it!" Clemens shouts at him, "We're approaching the top! Everyone get ready!"

Kong leaps forward, drool flowing from his mouth and hearts in his eyes as he searches for the female transforming monkeys. _The Gaia _ shoots high into the air, each of the crew mates looks around in awe at the incredible sight around them before they go crashing down onto the ocean.

*"THIS IS AWESOME!"* he shouts as they head down, "We're almost there...The Grand Line, where I'll become Pirate King!" they ship smacks down into the ocean, all amazed by the ride they just took, well all but Kong, who sulks in the corner in disappointment.

*With Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Gabriel followed Garrick up to the top deck as they approached the pirate ship, "Seems they've got plenty of weaklings aboard..." he dives forward and lands on the boat while pinning two pirates down with his blades.

As several more come in from all directions he spins, slicing their throats in the process, "I don't have time for weaklings."

He pulls out his pistol and begins to fire bullet after bullet, taking each pirate down with one shot, "I have much bigger fish to fry..." he says, envisioning his brother with his twisted grin.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lucio vs Shinshi*
Lt. Commander Shinshi raised a brow at Lucio as he examined the Lieutenant. Shinshi was much taller since he was now standing, his height probably exceeded nine feet. The Lt. Commander grabbed the butler by the collar and hoisted him up towards his face, "You just blew my cover you idiot." Shinshi said in a dangerous tone while speaking to the butler.

"I'm s-s-so sorry, Sir! Please forgive me!!!!" The butler pleaded with Shinshi. Shinshi tossed the man to the side and trained his attention on Lucio once again. "No matter, go fetch my tonfa before I lose what patience I have left with you." The butler scrambled up the stairs of the mansion in a heartbeat.

"Damn you're tall." Lucio commented while gazing up at Shinshi. "You're almost up there with the Admirals, but probably not as strong. But heeeeeey, how's the weather up there?!"

Shinshi face-palmed and gave Lucio a dumbfounded look, "I don't understand why the HQ would send some IDIOT over here, let alone make you a damn Lt." Shinshi said as he pounced into the air. "But that matters not, *Stretch Kick!"*

Shinshi's leg extended at an alarming rate that caught Lucio off-guard. The Lunar Swordsman was knocked into a nearby wall with great force. Shinshi fell to the ground and shook his head in a disappointed manner, "I won't even need my tonfa for this."

"I won't even need my tonfa for this..." Lucio said mocking Shinshi as he walked out from the dust. _Ginbi_ was now out of its sheath and ready for some action. The blade gave off a majestic silvery glow that shined through the dust. "I, Lt. Lucio Powell, Leader of the *X*treme Marine Squadron and future Hero of the Marines, in the name of JUSTICE, hereby places you under arrest!" Ginbi was now pointing directly at Shinshi.

"Don't make me laugh, kid."Shinshi responded without a beat. *"Stretch Kick!"* He said as he threw another long-ranged kick at the Lt.

Lucio dodged the kick and used his sword to pin Shinshi's leg into the groud. Shinshi was now in a defense-less position and Lucio would take full advantage of this. The young marines charged Shinshi and threw three punches at his face before Shinshi was able to wriggle his leg free.

"Hey now, look at that! You don't need your tonfa and I don't need my sword!" Lucio said with a large grin. By now, the butler returned with Shinshi's steel tonfa. "Hurry and give them to me, you idiot!" Shinshi yelled. The butler threw the weapon at the Lt. Commander and he caught them accordingly. Shinshi immediately headed towards Lucio's direction while wielding his tonfa, "I no longer have time to waste on you!"

*"Steel Shot!"* Shinshi commanded as he attacked Lucio with a forward lunge.

*"Lunar technique:"* Lucio positioned himself so that his sword was sheathed and his stood directly before Shinshi. *"FIRST QUARTER STRIKE!"* In the blink of an eye, Lucio rushed forward and unsheathed his blade. He clashed with Shinshi's tonfa. The two tried to use force to push the other away.

Shinshi was about to pick up his leg and fire a kick off at Lucio, but Lucio stomped on his foot, causing great pain. "OUCH YOU POMPOUS IDIOT!!!"

"You freakin' sissy!" *"Lunar Technique: RISING MOON JOUST!"* Lucio commanded as he hit Shinshi with a diagnol slash that sent the Lt. Commander flying towards the ceiling.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 29, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates....*
"Woe is me.....woe is me." Ursla whined while leaning over the railing of the ship. The masseuse finally came to terms that she would be stuck with these guys for a _very_ long time, whether she liked it or not. They were a very troublesome group with a crazy young girl for a captain. Ursla questioned how they even made it this far alive. Though, one thing was certain; the people in this crew actually valued their fellow crewmates as if they were family. Ursla would *never* admit it, but this had a large effect on her. It made her feel......loved.

The masseuse watched her daring captain attempt to dive into the ocean despite her being a devil fruit user. She shook her head at the young girl, _"Why is she so crazy?"_ Ursla said to herself. Ursla could recall the first time she realized she was no longer able to swim after consuming a devil fruit. 

*Que Flashback....*
_The 16 year old Ursla Tizzo was seated on an expensive, diamond decorated sofa in her expansive living room. Well, it isn't her living room, it's her parents. A total of four servants were currently attending to the young heiress; two for the fingernails on both her hands and two for her two nails. Her hair is scheduled to be completed next. Her face was also covered in facial cream. Welcome to the life of the Ursla Tizzo, one of the richest young women in the world (Because of her parents....).

"I'm hungry!!!" The young heiress barked towards one of the 30 something servants in the room. "You should know by now I should be hungry! Don't you have this memerized by now, you dolts? I shouldn't have to remind you of something so important! What if I were to suddenly have a heart attack due to low blood sugar from not eating properly? You'd be dead!"

"Sorry, Ursla-sama!!!! Coming right up!" One of the servants ran out quicker than Sonic himself. The servant returned holding a wierd, round fruit with swirls all around it. The fruit resembled an apple of some kind. The servant feed Ursla the fruit and in a matter of a split second, the guard was sent flying across the room._

"THIS TASTES HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARE YOU TRYING TO KILL ME?!?! YOU'RE FIRED!!!!!! GO FIND SOME ABANDONED ALLEY AND SLEEP IN IT!!!!!!!!" The young heiress bellowed. Her very voice shook the enormous house.

Later that night, Ursla was scheduled for her daily beauty swim. The pool was filled with special Arabasta water that is said to make one's skin 'flawless'. Ursla slowly waded through the water until she could no longer walk. The only problem is, she's drowning.

*Back to reality....*

Soon, the seemingly endless bridge came into view. The bridge cast a large enough shadow to cover the ship from the far distance they were currently at. Ursla gazed at the man-made structure in mazement, "Someone had a little too much time on their hands." She commented as the rest of her crewmates emerged onto the deck to view the structure also.

"Well, this ought to be fun."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2011)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
The humongous World Government bridge loomed in front of the ship. Rose stared in awe at the ancient structure. An errie silence hung in the air. The bridge seemed empty and totally devoid of life, save for the flocks of seagulls that had made their nests on the underside of the bridge. 

Rose decided to put her duel with Davy Jone on hold. "Okay let's go explore the bridge!" she declared. She took one step forward before a loud voice carried through the air. 

*"STOP! GO BACK!! GO BACK!!!" * 

"Huh?"

A distant figure could be seen at the top of the bridge, waving their hands back and forth emphatically. Rose's waved back with a smile, oblivious to the warning. "HIYA! HOW ARE YOU? DO YOU HAVE ANY GOOD FOOD?!" 

Suddenly the entire ship trembled violently. Rose was knocked off of her feet as the entire deck tilted sideways. She slid along the deck but grabbed ahold of the railing before falling over. The ship rose almost a hundred feet into the air until coming to a jolting stop. Beneath them was a giant steel dome with a flat platform that held the ship up. The dome beneath the platform slowly rumbled open, revealing the deck of a massive pirate ship almost five times the size of the _Phoenix Song_. A black jolly roger flag with the symbol of a red shark head flew from the top of the main mast. Dozens of roaring pirates scrambled across the deck below and began to climb the main mast up to the platform. A cruel laugh echoed from below.   

*"HYAMAHYAMAHYAMAHYAMA!"* 

Rose tilted her head around as a giant fishman like figure leaped to the deck in a blur. He scanned the ship with a vicious sneer. "Hmm...small crew, but a nice little ship." He locked eyes with Gatrom. "Are you the captain?" 

*Garvin Sharktooth
Captain of the Sharktooth Pirates
Bounty: 36 Million*

"*I'M* THE CAPTAIN YOU FISH FACED LOSER!!" Rose interjected, leaping over the railing and glaring at him. Garvin smiled back at her. He ran across the deck in a burst of speed and tackled Rose across the midsection. They both plummeted a hundred feet and crashed into the water below. It looked like Rose would get her chance to try and swim after all.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 29, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island/Windy Rain Island...*
Serena directed the Marine grunts to carry the unconscious and brutally beaten Gromp back to the ship. He'd get life in Impel Down for sure. For some reason she felt a sense of relief over not executing him on the spot. _You're getting soft girl,_ Serena told herself. One of the Marines asked her if she needed medical attention. Serena really did need medical attention, but then the thought of Moab tending to her wounds popped into her mind. "Nope, I'm just fine."  Serena responded. She headed off to check on the others, but then heard a tremendous commotion coming from the ship of the Greedy Bastard crew. As she walked towards the ship to investigate, Shina's tired but excited voice blared out of her wrist mounted den den mushi. She sounded every bit the green Marine to Serena. 

*"This is Ensign Ryuu calling The Xtreme Machine. I have subdued the Pirate Yoko Zuma, I need some assistance to get him back to the ship. A LOT of assistance" * 

Serena smirked to herself and sighed with relief. "At least she didn't die..." Truth be told Serena didn't really care about Shina so much as the paperwork that she would have to fill out if the girl did die. Now it was just Anya who needed to come through. Serena made her way towards the pirate ship. The sounds of fighting seemed to intensify the closer she got. Serena stopped short as a group of pirates soared through the air and landed in front of her with a tremendous impact. She kicked them out of the way sending them tumbling into the water. "Someone's been busy," she muttered. 

Serena approached the vessel and leaped to the railing. Marcus was engaged in combat with a rather buxom looking female pirate in a bikini. Serena recognized the woman as the captain of the Greedy Bastards. She rolled her eyes and sat back against the rail with her arms crossed. "Great he got the easy opponent," Serena commented dryly. Then something occurred to her and she scanned the deck with a puzzled face. "Where the hell is Lucio?" She had no idea that their commanding officer was locked in combat with yet another traitorous Marine. 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Taskforce Absolute Justice*
> 
> Gabriel followed Garrick up to the top deck as they approached the pirate ship, "Seems they've got plenty of weaklings aboard..." he dives forward and lands on the boat while pinning two pirates down with his blades.
> 
> ...



Garrick took a running leap towards the pirate ship. The deck trembled as his massive boots landed onto the deck. Three pirates charged him but he casually backhanded them away. They flew across the deck and crashed into the water like cannoballs. "BAH! This crew isn't worth my time!" he grumbled. 

A pirate who was different then the others stepped forth to confront Garrick. A tall red headed pirate with a muscular build. He pointed at Garrick with a defiant stare.  he declared. 
*
"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! Dreams? What a foolish notion. Well then just call me the dream crusher!"* 

Meanwhile  stepped in front of Gabriel's path. There was a goofy grin on his face as he circled Gabriel. "This should be fun..." he muttered, and drew a long katana from his sheath.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 29, 2011)

*With Anya?*

Anya gets to her feet. She notices that her body is somewhat numbed out due to Jimmy?s vibrating powers. Turning her head slightly to the left, she sees the pirate standing there with a smirk on his face. *?Oh, this is the perfect place.?* He says, looking around. ?For what??  Jimmy snorts, *?Don?t try and pretend like you?re innocent, missy? You know exactly what I mean!? *He says with a loud, obnoxious laugh. Anya blinks a few times before she realizes what he is saying. ?You?re a monster, a pirate, a murderer! I won?t let that happen??

Jimmy shrugs. *?I didn?t say you had a choice!? *He says, laughing before he twists his body and activates his Devil Fruit, vibrating forth in Anya?s direction, his arms acting as propellers, he shouts, *?Copter!? *He nearly slices Anya in two, but she shouts, *?Crystal Rifle!? * Crystal forms around her arms and she shoots many crystal shards in his direction. One nixes Jimmy in the shoulder, causing his arms to stop moving. Blood gushes out of the wound and he shouts, *?Dammit!?* Falling to his knees, he shouts, *?Filthy whore! How dare you hurt me!!!? *

He moans in the rain for a while before he gets to his feet. *?It?s going to take more then that to defeat me, bitch!?* He uses his devil fruit to vibrate back inside the club. He returns with a wooden sword in his hand. *?Innuendo sword!?* He shouts and the sword begins to vibrate incredibly fast. Anya smirks and says, *?Crystal Sword!?*
The sword is made of bright crystal and as light reflects off it becomes a light-sabre. She lashes out with her sword, blocking Jimmy?s slash. The slashes match each other for a while, but Anya clearly is the better swordsman. Jimmy presses on, though. With one last slash, he increases the vibration of her sword and cleaves off the tip of the crystal. The blade goes back to being merely shiny crystal, still pretty, but not cool as a light sabre. Jimmy then delivers a swift kick, knocking Anya back a few feet. 

Still attacking with his Innuendo Sword, he cuts into Anya?s shoulder, sending blood spurting out of the wound. Jimmy grins as Anya falls back. *?We?re finished!?* Anya however grins, though when she hits the ground. ?I can crystallize anything, Jimmy. Including my own blood!? Jimmy?s eyes widen when he realizes what this means. He tries to back away from anya, but it is too late. Her blood has become a long crystal blade. She leans forward and stabs Jimmy in his already injured shoulder, pinning him to the wall.

?Checkmate.?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 29, 2011)

*Lucio vs. Shinshi*
*"Stretch Kick!"* Lt. Commander Shinshi commanded from the air. Lucio narrowly avoided the kick that smashed into the floor, creating a descent sized crater. Shinshi fell towards the ground with his tonfa aimed directly at Lucio. Lucio parried the tonfa attack with his blade. Both of them were evenly matched for the moment until Shinshi jumped back. The slash wound on his chest was visibly bleeding, but Shinshi didn't express any pain.

"Time to get serious, *Steel Spike!"* Suddenly, at the end of both tonfa, a steel spike protruded from them. 

"Whoaaaaa, a spike~~~~Do you have a hammer, too~?~?~?~?" Lucio said with a sarcastic tone.

Shinshi face-palmed once again, "How in heaven's name did you get out of the academy?"

Shinshi then started to cartwheel towards Lucio. The Lt. Commander resembled a giant wheel with his abnormally large legs. As Shinshi approached Lucio, he used the gathered momentum from the cartwheel and dived at the lunar swordsman.

*"Steel Shot-"* Shinshi said as he extended the shorter end of the tonfa for an attack as he previously did.

Lucio prepared to block the attack as he did before, "I already know what comes next!"

*"Trick type!!!"* Shinshi roared as he quickly switched up and extended the longer, spiked end of the tonfa. The attacked easily pierced through Lucio's defense and hit the Lieutenant dead on in the chest, making a decent sized gash.

"Away with you!" Shinshi proclaimed as he kicked the lunar swordsman into another room with his long legs. "That's all she wrote." Shinshi said confidently as he adjusted the officer jacket on his shoulders. He twirled his tonfa around his fingers as he turned around to walk up the flight of stairs. "Now to deal with that useless butler and that Greedy Bastard Crew. I plan on disposing of them soon anyway."

"Well that hurt...." Lucio said as he picked himself up from a pile of rubble. Appparently he was in a library because books were everywhere and he had crashed through a bookshelf. "Oh no, WHERE'S MY BABY GINBI?!?!?!?!?!" Lucio hollared as he scanned the area. "THERE YOU GO!" He exclaimed proudly.

Lucio slashed through a giant bookshelf with one motion and walked through it. "Now to finish off that sissy-ass punk!" Then, half of the bookshelf he just sliced in half fell on him.

"Ouch."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 29, 2011)

*Marcus Stryker vs Lilly "Greedy Bastard" Williams*

Marcus rushes forward, swinging his elbow towards the pirate captain's head but she ducks under the attack only to meet with the marine's left foot. She goes tumbling back and crashes into the railing of her ship.

Marcus snaps his fingers, creating a small spark of flames before the rain puts it out, "Looks like I'll be doing without the flames," he eyes the woman as she gets back to her feet, "Not that I'll be needing them."

He fires an X blast of air from his knee that Lilly narrowly manages to avoid. She spots Stryker rushing forward and draws her blades, chucking them at him but he easily avoids them as he zig zags his way towards her.

He thrusts his hand and it slams into her chest, "Looks like my pheromones are finally starting to work, but who could resist this body,"  Marcus simply narrows his eyes towards her, "Not exactly...*Lightning Burst*."

His shoulder begins to crackle with lightning before it shoots down his arms and shocks the soaked pirate, "GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!" she shouts in agonizing pain.

She falls to her knees, burnt to a crisp, "Well that's that pirate..." he turns around, assuming that the rookies will handle the clean up but Lilly slowly rises, holding her face, "You...Burnt my face...And my beautiful body...*YOU WILL PAY! SAD NUMBER 5!*"

She releases a large wave of pheromones from her body that engulfs the marine. He stops in his tracks, his head slinking down and his eyes growing wide, a blank look on his face.

His vision blurs and the sight of the rainy ship is soon replaced by that of a broom closet. He looks down and sees that his weapons are gone, and that he is much thinner, and several years younger. Screams fill the air outside but Marcus simply huddles in the closet. 

He waits and waits, he wants to leave the closet but his body won't let him. Finally after a long period of silence he slowly opens the door, the smell of blood fills his nostrils as it creaks open.

*"NO!"* Marcus awakens, the cold feeling of rain running down his face returning. He turns towards Lilly with a look of pure rage on his face. Flames begin pouring out from his gloves, wildly encircling the marine as he slowly walks towards Lilly. 

All anger that the Pirate had now transforms into complete fear for her life, "O-ok! I give up! I-I'll tell you where all the money I've stolen is, I'll give you a list of all my associates! J-just leave me alone!"  the heavily burnt pirate says, fear filling her voice as she crawls backwards only to meet the end of her ship, no other option but diving into the ocean, and though it means certain death she considers it for a moment.

"You...You made me relive *that*..." he grabs her by the throat, the fire that surrounds him evaporating the rain as it comes into contact with it. The flames rush into her body, she screams in pain but Stryker simply tightens his grip to cease her noise. 

*"It is something that you won't live to regret..." *

*The Devil King vs The Sheriff *

Dante looks in the corner of his eyes to spot Levy, "Oh look, my ugliest pet has arrived," he says with a roll of his eyes, "And I have no knowledge on these minor annoyances but it won't matter soon enough as they will be dead..." he says, implying that Levy should eliminate the Deputy, like he needed to.

"Now, back to you my current pain in the ass," Dante says turning towards Damon, "Oh, you wouldn't be talking about lil' ol' me now would you?" he says, tapping his blade up against his shoulder.

Dante leaps towards Damon, drawing his pitchfork as he does so, but the Sheriff blocks the attack, slowly being pushed back by the demon of a pirate, "Just what I'd expect from the Devil King."

"Well, you know me and I don't know who the hell you are...Nor do I care," a small head pops out of Dante's coat pocket, "I already told you! He's the Sheriff!"

Dante grabs him by the head and tosses him off, "Little Giant, go to the docks and find a massive ship half coated in Dragon Scales. You will repair it within the half hour like a good boy..."

"Why the hell should I!"

Dante continues to push Damon back, "Because, even as my underling, you'll be known as a bigger man than any other on the sea. Well, other than myself of course."

Eli pondered it for a moment, "Well...Lets see what kind of piece of ship you're sailing first before I decide. I only ride in style!" he says before leaping onto his rat and speeding off.

"Yes, pretend you have the choice..." Damon backs up and pulls back his blade, "You are one manipulative and dangerous man...Which is why I must stop you here and now!"

He slashes his blade forward, releasing a demonic blast of energy. Dante transforms into his Hybrid Form and smacks the attack out of the air, "Come on now Sheriff! I expected more than the usual justice speech from you! A man that runs a shit hole like this must believe in something more interesting than that."

"You see this scum...I let them do whatever the hell they want because they've already had their fun in the North Blue, and when they go to the Grand Line, they won't last a week," he says, observing as the last of the men Dante had captured finished their opponents off, "But you Devil King...You are one man too dangerous for me to allow to enter the Grand Line..." he says, coating his blade in demon energy.

"Seems you're not as much of a fool as I thought,"  he says, coating his weapon in fire, "But you're still a fool if you think you can stop me."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Rose vs. Garvin Sharktooth...*
Rose plummeted into the ocean, feeling the cold water surge into her lungs. She tried to free herself from Garvin's grip. He held her tightly, his webbed hands wrapped around her throat. Rose threw a flurry of punches at his face. The first one rocked his fish face backwards like a Rock 'em Sock 'em Robot, but each successive punch gradually lost more pop, until finally she felt too weak to even lift her arms. Garvin laughed as he swam her to the bottom of the sea. Rose cursed inwardly, it looked like Davy Jones would be winning this round again. 

"Oh, a devil user huh? You guys are all the same. HYAMAHYAMAHYAMAHYAMA!" 

The half man, half fishman sneered at her with his shark like teeth, enjoying the sight of her drown to death. Rose couldn't hold her breath much longer and felt herself become light headed. As the lights began to go out she noticed the tiny air bubbles escaping the gills on both sides of his massive neck. _AIR!_ Rose grit her teeth and willed herself to move, lunging her head forward and clamping her mouth down on his right neck gill. Garvin screamed in pain. A fishman's gills were the most sensitive part of their body. Rose had no idea of course, she just wanted to breathe again. Her eyes lit up  with life as she felt sweet air rush into her lungs. Garvin attempted to shake her loose but she held on with a death grip. He punched her repeatedly in the back of the head but still Rose wouldn't budge. The pain became unbearable for Garvin. So much pain that he couldn't even think straight.  

*"AAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!!"*  

He rocketed back to the surface. They sprang out of the water  underneath the massive span of the bridge. Garvin swam straight for a massive stone column support, slamming Rose straight into it. Rose grimaced in pain and released her grip. Garvin pinned her back against the stone and opened his jaws wide, revealing a mass of sharp teeth. "My turn!" 

In a daze Rose noticed that her waistline was above the water. Suddenly she felt some of her strength return to her, if only just a bit. She swerved her head to the side. Garvin's steel sharp teeth missed her face by less then an inch. The fishman vaporized the stone behind her with one bite. "Wow that could've been my face. Pretty cool!" Garvin glared at her. "Squirrelly little bitch!" He prepared to take another bite but froze as Rose inhaled a massive amount of air. 

"What the f-?" 

*"BUBBLE CANNON!"* 

She spit a bubble point blank in his face. The bubble had only half the size and power but it was still enough to send him flying away and crashing into the water. Rose coughed violently, her breathed coming in ragged gasps. She held tight to the stone column and slowly climbed up to a small ledge where she had just enough room to stand. Garvin's scream filled the air as he resurfaced. Her bubble did little more then make him even angrier. He came at her again, slicing through the water like a torpedo. Rose shot Garvin with a defiant stare, and then at the sea which she used to love swimming in so much, but had now all but rejected her. 

"I'm gonna beat you in the water. Devil fruit or not!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jan 30, 2011)

*Aboard The Phoenix Song with Syrei*

Syrei stood on the deck of The Phoenix Song as they looked at the mammoth structure approaching them. Gatrom was in his usual position behind the wheel this was the first time in his life he had seen anything so huge. The journey was a lot of firsts for him though. The next series of events happened so fast they were attacked and Rose was pulled into the water by a man

"Shit she can't swim!!!" Syrei shouted

He pulled the buckle that secured his sword to his back and bolted for the railing of the ship

"You don't have time to be worrying about anyone else" a voice said

Syrei slapped away a sword strike from above, he was so concentrated on Rose he didn't even notice the other people on the boat

"That's a nice sword you have there" the man said 

Syrei could feel killing intent oozing from this man, he knew that if he turned his back on him again the man would murder him without a second thought. Syrei quickly noted the large number of swords about the man's person. 

"A sword collecting pirate" Syrei said to himself
"What do you know about my sword?" Syrei asked the masked man
"Nothing, other than I want it" 
"Not you then"

He charged Syrei and pulled one of his many swords it as he pulled it from it's sheath it began to glow white hot. He swung the sword at Syrei his body took over he hit the sword with the back of his gauntleted hand redirecting the strike he then slammed his fist into the man's jaw. While he was reeling from the attack Syrei grabbed the sword and kicked him in his stomach sending him reeling backwards. He tripped over Moongarm and rolled over regaining his footing quickly

"Attacking an unarmed man" Syrei said shaking his head
"That's real nice"
"Give me back my sword" he said menacingly to Syrei
"She doesn't like people touching her" he said
"What are you taking about?"

Syrei froze as he reached for Moongarm and lifted it but it was clear to anyone the sword was too heavy for him. All of his swords were Katana, Moongarm was exponentially heavier than any of his swords could ever dream of being. Once he realized it would be hard for him to weild he tossed it overboard

"I can always have Garvin fetch it for me after I carved you up" he said 

Syrei lunged for his sword, the masked swordsman used the split second to attack just then something strange happened there was a series of loud clangs and Moongarm flipped back onto the deck and planted itself there. Syrei felt a chill then a burn. He had an odd slash on his back, it felt like he'd been cut with something very cold.

"Enough of this" he said angrily
"I'm done playing around with you, Rose can handle herself"

He tossed away the other sword he'd taken from the man, it stuck into the wall of the wheel house. He grabbed moongarm and held it in one hand and pointed it toward the masked swordsman.

"Syrei Bruni, The Crimson Flame" he said his teeth clenched
"Genjuro" he answered
"Don't worry my darling you'll soon be back in my hands, I know how it must have felt for another man to be holding you"
"I'll kill him!!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Kent*

Rich hit Kent with a huge blow from his now hammer shaped fists, throwing him through the air. Kent hit the ground on his back and began skidding, but managed to push himself to his feet before he hit anything. "Soru!" He vanished, reappearing in front of Rich and lashing out with some vicious kicks.

"That's the second time you've used Soru." Rich muttered, his hand forming a curved blade before sinking into Kent's shoulder. "What's up with that?"

"I was a marine once," Kent said, jerking his shoulder free and driving his forehead into Rich's. They both stumbled back, trying to regather their wits. "Cipher Pol agent...at least for a while."

"And you're still alive?" Rich asked, arms shifting into some kind of bizarre shield he used to deflect Kent's strikes. "The World Government hasn't hunted you down and killed you yet?"

"Hell no!" Kent shouted. "You think those Government bastards can kill me?! He delivered a particularly powerful blow that dented Rich's makeshift shield - the marine screamed in pain and fell back.

"If...if you could do it.." Rich said, struggling to stay on his feet as his metallic skin writhed in pain, "Could...could I?"

Kent tilted his head. "Huh?"

"Look at this place!" Rich shouted, waving his arms around him. "This is where the Government sends it's embarrassments, or people it doesn't like! I have maybe four or five people worth anything here, and maybe three dozen fodder! I mean seriously, what the hell?!"

Kent looked around. "Huh. You know, this place is kind of a shit hole. I mean I heard talk about Triangle Island when I was in the marines, but that's no substitute for really looking at it."

"Tell me about it," Rich said, rolling his eyes. "But...you seem to be doing pretty well for yourself after you cut ties with the marines. How's being a pirate?"

"It's great!" Kent shouted enthusiastically, his aura fading from around his body.  "No commanding officers shouting at you, no missions. You do what you want, when you want, because you want to do it." He grinned slyly. "And there's no paperwork..."

Rich clapped him on the shoulder, his skin fading from it's odd bronze to a normal pale color. "You had me at no commanding officers. I like you. I like what you do." He rubbed his chin. "I think I'mma be a pirate."

Kent nodded. "You've made a good choice. There's always an open spot in the Cipher Pirates..." He said hopefully.

"Is that your crew? Clever. But I'm not a taking orders kind of guy. I think I'll start my own crew. Maybe I can convince Jacob and Lucy...Raloth too. Hell, maybe even Sandy. We're all sick of this place." He paused. "Yeah, I'll do that." He shook Kent's hand. "So while I won't take you up on your offer to join the Cipher Pirates, I will be sure to mention Kent the Red to anyone I come across. Help get the word out."

Kent grinned, his mouth stretching to epic proportions. "Awesome! You're a pretty cool guy."

Rich chuckled. "I know. And I know why you're here." he held up his hand and concentrated, and it was soon coated in bronze. With a grunt of effort he began to grow a small bronze key from his palm, and when it was complete he closed his eyes, formed his other hand into a knife, and cut it off.

He screamed in pain, but he did have a very odd looking key in his hand. [COLOR="Sienna)"]"Here it is,"[/COLOR] he said, his face white. "The key to the Bonebuster. This should let you into the room it's stored in, and let you start up the engines."

Kent nodded. "Thanks Rich. Need a lift?"

Rich shook his head. "We have a boat here. A little smaller - less conspicuous, you know what I mean? I want to be a pirate, but for now at least,  the less attention from the World Government the better."

Kent shrugged. "Fair enough."

Rich clapped him on the shoulder again and hustled off into the base, looking for the rest of his team. 

Kent took the key and headed down the hallway into the base, looking for a door with lock that would fit this kind of key. It was rather large, and at the end it split off into three prongs. 

After a lot of walking, he found what he was looking for. It was a huge steel door that took up the entire wall, with a lock in the middle. Kent shrugged and inserted the key in the lock.

It turned with little effort, and the doors swung open with a rusty screech. Kent walked through, but it was dark - he looked over at the wall and saw a large brass switch, so he flipped it.

Immediately lights came on, machines popping and whirling and spitting steam everywhere. The ship was afloat in a massive pool in front of him, and Kent was impressed. 

The ship was easily twice the size of their current ship, and covered in bronze. There was a large smokestack coming out of the rear of the deck, and gears around it, currently turning slowly, gaining speed. There was a large mast with the more traditional sails as well. Cannons lined both sides of the ship, all bristling and ready for action.

"Aw yeah," Kent said appreciatively. "This is more like it."

*Rufio*

While his crew mates were having an awesome time above deck, Rufio was having a much less enjoyable experience in the kitchen. *"My utensils!"*

Knives, spoons, and forks flew through the air, imbedding themselves in the walls and ceiling. Rufio had carefully organized each according to size, and use, along with half a dozen other factors only Rufio could make sense of. 

The steaks he was preparing were lifted into the air, but Rufio smacked them back onto the grill. *"Oh no you don't! I haven't had steak in forever and I'm not about to let you get ruined!"* He shouted, struggling to keep his feet as the ship continued to speed downhill. *"God dammit why didn't anyone warn me this was going to happen!"*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jan 30, 2011)

*Lucio vs. Shinshi: The Conclusion*
"This is Lt. Junior Grade Butler to Lt. Powell. The captain of the Greedy Bastard crew has been...um..." she briefly glanced towards the pitiful things direction and tried to find the right description. "...dealt with by Lt. Stryker. What's your status sir?" 

Serena's voice erupted through Lucio's den den mushi bracelet. Lucio smiled, "Great job! I'm about to finish off some fake-ass Marine that's pretending to be the good guy on this island. Give me five minutes and I'll meet up with all of you on the *X*treme Machine!" Lucio said before the transmition went dead.

Meanwhile, Lt. Commander Shinshi was currently walking up the spiraling stair case that lead to other regions of the mansion. The nervous butler was in tow of the man holding his tonfa for him.

"Good fight, Lt. Commander Shinshi sir!!!!!! That other Marine was such a weakling! That was pretty close though!" The butler commended the Lt. Commander.

Shinshi eyed the butler out of the corner of his eyes, "You didn't expect me to win?" Shinshi spoke in a dark tone. 

"N-n-no sir I mean y-y-yes sir!!!! I'm sorry sir! Of course you were going to win!!! It's just that the pirate was able to give you a slash wound..."

"Hand me my tonfa." Shinshi said as he abruptly stopped walking. The butler quickly handed over the Marine's weapon. Shinshi took the spiked end of the tonfa and stuck it through the butler's stomach. "I've had just enough of you. Now die like that idiotic Marine. Shinshi kicked the man down the flight of stairs. However, the butler was caught by someone as he tumbled. 

"You're one evil dude." Lucio said as he jumped off the spiraling staircase and placed the butler on the ground. Shinshi looked down at Lucio wide-eyed. "How are you alive?!" Shinshi said with hostility in his voice. Shinshi was becoming very, very angry, the dye in his head and started to ooz of, revealing the thirty-year old Marine's gray hair.

"Ewwwwwww, you don't even look that old and you have gray hair. You're one pitiful dude, you know that? You don't understand what it means to be a Marine and now your very existance is a disgrace to what we stand for." Lucio started charging up the staircase towards Shinshi. Though, as he ran up the stairs, Lucio slashed of the base holding up the stairs so that they fell off.

"You dare try to give ME  a speech about morals? You pathetic piece of trash. This is why you'll die today." Shinshi said as he held his tonfa at the ready. By the time Lucio reached Shinshi, there were no longer any stairs below them. It was just the two Marines standing on a single platform more than 50 feet in the air.

Shinshi lunged at Lucio with the short end of his tonfa, "Steel Shot-"

"You must think I'm pretty stupid, huh?!" Lucio said as he held up his sword to block the strike. Though, just as before, Shinshi quickly changed the direction of his attacked and lunched the spiked end of the tonfa at Lucio. The *X*treme Marine saw the attack comign from a mile away. Lucio ducked and slashed at Shinshi's leg that he used to propel himself forward.

"DAMNIT!!!!!" Shinshi fell over in pain. Lucio kicked him over the side of the steps. Lucio used the steps as a momentum boost and propelled himsellf after Shinshi with great speed. They were now in a free-fall towards the floor.

Lucio held his sword sheath before him and placed his hand on the hilt. *"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: FIRST QUARTER STRIKE!!!"* Lucio exclaimed as he rushed past Shinshi in midair and landed on the ground. He re-sheathed his blade as blood rained from the sky because of Shinshi's wound. The Lt. Commander hit the ground with a large thud. He was knocked out and defeated. 

"This is Lt. Lucio Powell, I'm done here. Report the the *X*treme Machine immediately." Lucio said as he was about to pick up Shinshi. 

"Could you please leave him here? I have my own personal torture planned for him." The butler said.

Lucio shrugged, "Hehe, sure thing. Saves me the trouble!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2011)

*East Blue/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Garvin sliced through the water with torpedo like speed, and rammed the massive stone column upon which Rose was precariously balanced. Rose teetered off balance and fell downwards. Garvin was waiting beneath her, his shark like jaws opened wide. 

"Yikes!" 

*"Bubble Bounce!"* 

Rose formed a bubble beneath her feet and spring boarded off of it towards the top of the bridge. Garvin was a step ahead of her however. He shot out of the water like a missile. *"Shark Superb Thrust!"* Garvin caught her right ankle and hurled her back into the water. _Here we go again,_ Rose thought to herself as she began to sink almost instantly. Garvin dived back in and grabbed her by the top of her head, dunking her into the water and keeping her submerged."This was fun...no not really. Drown you stupid little girl...HYAMAHYAMHYAMHYAMA!!" 

It was then that a booming whistle filled the air, sounding very much like a work whistle at a factory alerting the tired workers that it was time for lunch. The whistle came from farther down the bridge. Garvin looked up and scowled. "That worthless piece of scum is here already?"  He looked down at Rose. Her body had gone limp. Garvin casually flung her away and swam back towards his giant ship, the _* Blitzkrieg*_. 

*"We've gotta go. NOW! We'll take care of the rest of the trash later!"* he bellowed at his crew as he landed on the deck. His crew quickly withdrew back to the ship. Up above on the high rung platform where the _Phoenix Song_ was propped, Genjuro turned towards Syrei with a frown. He licked the sharp blade of his sword, drawing blood, and chuckled. "We'll see you very soon. Don't go running off now you ya hear?"  he dove to the deck of the ship below. Like clockwork the giant steel dome rumbled close over the *Blitzkrieg*, and the ship slowly submerged. Two giant steel clamps raised out of the platform and pressed down tightly against the hull. The *Blitzkrieg* disconnected itself from the floating platform and sped off down the span of the bridge. 

Meanwhile Rose floated face first over the water where Garvin had flung her. She began to sink like a stone. Suddenly a rope from above snagged around her waist. Rose was lifted out of the water towards a high ledge of the bridge. A boy about her age hoisted her up and laid her on the ledge. He looked frantic and not sure what to do next. "Hey please wake up. Oh crap I don't know CPR!" He began to tentatively lower his face towards Rose when suddenly her fist thrust upwards like a piston. *BLAM!* "HEY?! OW!" Rose sat up boltright, coughing up water. She noticed the brown haired boy sprawled on the ledge, clutching a bloody and perhaps broken nose. His clothes were dirty and in a ragged state. He reminded Rose of one of the many poor kids she used to pal around with back home. "Oops, sorry I thought you were the fish guy."  She stood back up on slightly wobbly legs and saw the_ Phoenix Song_ trapped upon a floating platform. 

"My name is Kenji, I was the one who tried to warn you all. You shouldn't have come here!" the boy cried. Rose grabbed him by the arm and smirked. "Come with me..." The boy screamed in terror as she leaped to the air with him in tow. Before they could fall, Rose formed a giant translucent bubble around them. The boy calmed down and stared in wonder as the bubble floated towards the deck of the ship. *POP!* Rose landed on her feet while her new companion landed rather unceremoniously on his head. She looked towards Syrei and the others. They were just fine as she had expected. Her nakama were no pushovers. "Kenji here is gonna tell us what's going on," she said, gesturing at the boy.

"I am?" the boy asked in surprise. As he caught sight of Syrei's menacing blade, he began to tremble. "PLEASE DON'T HURT ME!!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 30, 2011)

*Alexis vs. Kore*

*“Come out wherever you are…”* shouts Kore, the guardian of Triangle Island. He walks through the base, bumping into machinery due to his wide and muscular frame. His grip tightens on his club as he hears a bump. Turning around quickly, he swings his giant club and Alexis appears. *“Power Kick!”* Putting extra-gravity in the kick gives her enough strength to knock it out of Kore’s hands. Kore groggily charges forward to punch Alexis. Alexis can tell that the battle is starting to take a toll on Kore. She dodges his punches by slapping with her palm and then knees him in his jaw with enough force to dislocate it.

Kore was still strong and durable as hell, though. The attack knocks him back a few feet, but he manages to grab Alexis’s leg and hurl across the room. “Damnit,” She says, standing up. Kore grits his teeth, “*I’ve defended this base for many years. I won’t allow you to get the Bonebuster young lady.” *

Alexis grins. “You never asked me why I want the ship.” She is lifted off her feet by using her levitation power. Flying towards Kore with her palm struck out, she strikes him in his center, sending the old man staggering. He coughs up some blood, but he then grabs his club. *“Well then, why do you want it?”*

“I’m a navigator, see. I need that ship to go to the Grand Line and find my real parents not those marines that raised me.” She explains. Kore’s eyes widen, *“The Grand Line?” *He then starts chuckling. *“If you can’t even beat me, that place will eat you up like a shark… I’ve been there only time one before and the horrors I saw there, nearly broke me. It’s laughable to think that a little girl would want to go there, especially for her parents… They’re probably dead if they’ve been in the Grand Line that long.” *

Alexis suddenly stops and her eyes get dead-serious. “Don’t insult me. My parents are alive and I will find them!” She says, suddenly enraged. Raising her fist, she shouts, “*Power Punch!”* The powerful punch gets a direct hit on Kore’s armor and with the powerful gravity around it, Kore’s armor shatters. Kore’s eyes widen in surprise. He has never left the suit of armor during his time as a guard. Alexis jumps back, rather surprised that she broke it. She looks at the startled look on Kore’s face and grins, but it is her time to be surprised. Instead of an old man’s body, Kore is surprisingly well in-shape with a muscular body that matched a young bodybuilder. “Heh,” He says and then raises his own fists. *“You really thought I’d be a weak man under my armor? Wrong.”* He then swings at Alexis, knocking her through a wall. 

He walks forward, his impressive body showing many scars. *“I am a warrior. Warriors aren’t weak, you should know that.”  *He raises a fist to strike down Alexis, but then she grins. *“What are you smiling about? I’m going to finish you…” *Alexis continues to smirk though. “Wrong!” She points above and Kore’s eyes widen. “No…no… impossible!” Above him is tons of metal and boxes, hovering. *“Asteroid Belt!”* Alexis says and points down. Everything suspended above him falls down, gravity now taking affect. Kore’s body cannot be seen for he is buried under a lot of metal. He doesn’t stir, doesn’t groan. Kore is finished.

Alexis has no need to take the keys, she had already ripped them off his armor while they were fighting or more accurately, when they were talking. She had needed to distract him, but what he had said gave her enough fuel to finish the fight. “Now to the Bonebuster!” She says, cheerfully. She runs off, reading the map of the base. “If I’m correct, it should be right here…”

The door to the Bonebuster was already open. “That’s weird…” She steps inside and sees a massive pool, where the Bonebuster is. “I finally found you!” Then she sees some guy already standing there, looking down at her ship. After that huge battle with Kore, someone had gotten her before her. It pissed her off and confused her. The only word to sufficiently describe her confusion and anger was: 

“Huh.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2011)

*Beelze D. Van*

He was just sleeping, despite all the commotion caused by the Gaia going up the reverse mountain, there was no way to wake him up since that fight with marines where they barely escaped he has been training his skills at shooting intensely and now he was taking the rest that he deserves. That was until the the door of the kitchen opened, a knife and a fork encrusted each one in both sides of his head as a big spoon, one of those that Rufio used to prepare some soup, hit his head."Damn, what´s going on no...ow!"he yelled as the guy was sent flying by the movement of the ship flying towards the Kitchen and hitting Rufio who was complaining about something.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 30, 2011)

*With Duke…*

Duke blinks a few times and comes to understand that he is in a room and on a nice soft bed. He sees Rush and Kaya standing there, looking down at him. “Where am I?” He asks, still tired, obviously. A man comes forth, wearing a hat and suit. Duke recognizes him as one of the villagers. He smiles and says, *“I’m the mayor and I’ve come here to say thank you for saving this town from that tyrant, Brutus. This is a medical room provided to us by the doctor of the town.”* Duke yawns. “Yeah, yeah, thanks for providing me with medical attention, but we’ve got to go sort of. I’m a pirate and I can’t stay here long.”
Rush unfolds his arms and says, “You’ve been knocked out for three days, captain.” Duke eyes nearly fall out of their sockets when he hears this. “Crap. I need a smoke. Someone hand me my lighter…” Rush hands Duke his lighter and he nods, “Thanks.” He puts a cigarette in his mouth and then lights it. He closes his eyes, thinking apparently. *“I’m sorry, but I don’t think you should be smoking sir! You were knocked out for three days!”* The mayor bursts out. Duke however looks at him with one eye, giving him a look that means shut up or I’ll kill you. 

“Have any of those marines came back yet?” Duke asks. The mayor nods, “*Yes, but we fought them off with the weapons we stole from the marine base. *“ Duke grins. “You do know what this means right? The World Government will keep on sending marines to check on you.” The mayor nods. *“Yes, we’re prepared…”* Behind him are the villagers of Littleback. They all have weapons in their hands, rifles, axes, even swords. *“We do owe it to you, mister.”* said a little girl, who although isn’t holding a weapon, has the look of a warrior. 

*“Sorry, but we can’t stay here any longer. We’ve already wasted a lot of time…” *Duke stands up, grabs his long coat and puts it over his shoulder. The mayor smiles, *“we’ll say goodbye at the docks.”* Duke, Rush, and Kaya all leave the room and the villagers follow. As they walk through the town, he sees that all the statues of Brutus have been destroyed. This puts an even wider smile on his face and when he reaches the shoreline, he turns to the villager. “Even though we go forward, you’ll have our protection…” He reaches inside his coat and pulls out a flag of a crudely drawn smiley face with an eye patch. “This island is now territory of the World Pirates!” 

Duke jumps into the _Avenging Norseman _and the villagers, their faces bright with hope, all wave and say thanks as the ship sails away. Rush smiles and turns to Duke, a serious look on his face, “You know that the Government will send someone bigger and worst then Brutus once they realize the island is resisting.” Duke chuckles… “Yes, but by that time, they’ll realize that the island is under my protection.” Putting a leg on the helm he says, “And no one will fuck with a town owned by the future Emperor of the World!”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 30, 2011)

*Anya vs. Jimmy*

Anya breathes a few times and pulls out her Den Den Mushi. “This is Ensign Anya Hatzilakos-“ Before she can finish her report, she is kicked and the Den Den Mushi falls out of her hand. “But how-“She asks, confused, looking up at Jimmy. She then looks at his shoulder, which is no longer bleeding. *“I have my own secret techniques too. By vibrating my molecules briefly, I can phase through an object. Like your little sword.”* Anya curses. So this battle wasn’t over yet. Jimmy kicks the Den Den Mushi out of reach and looks down at her with hateful eyes. *“Don’t bother calling for backup, I don’t want anybody interfering with the fun we’re about to have. Well, it probably won’t be fun for you. But you will like it,”* He says.

Anya looks up and grins. “I wasn’t planning on calling for backup. Taking down a perverted bastard like you by myself will prove that I’m a capable marine!” Anya leaps to her feet and then delivers a kick to the side of Jimmy’s head. Jimmy ducks and punches Anya in her chest. *“What don’t you understand about this? You’re not going to win! I’m going to! So you might as well stop resisting and enjoy what comes to you! Then after that I will put you out of your misery!”*

Jimmy activates his Devil Fruit, vibrating his fist so that it passes through Anya’s skin and hits an organ. Anya coughs up some blood. Jimmy then slams her against a wall and his greasy hair, wet with water dangles in front of her. *“They don’t just call me the vibrator because of my powers.”* He says with a grin. Anya’s eyes widen and she tries to protest, but Jimmy reaches down and starts to pull down her pants. Anya screams as he forces himself on her and at the same time activates his Devil Fruit, making it hurt like hell. He touches her, vibrating his entire body causing blood to seep out of Anya’s mouth. 

*“I’m going to kill you after I’m done, so enjoy it while you can.” *He licks her neck and Anya’s eyes widen as he unbuttons her shirt. She sees an opportunity to though. Gritting her teeth, she focuses on the blood around her mouth, crystallizing it. *“Great Lance!”* The crystal bursts into Jimmy’s chest and he flies backward, the lance of crystal pinning him to the wall. Jimmy grabs the lance and vibrates through it, but his head is slammed back by Anya. “You hurt me, bastard.” She removes her hand from his face and lets him look into her eyes. “I want you to yell. Like all of the other women you’ve tried or done that too. Remember their faces while I hurt you like you hurt them.” Anya commands. *“please, don’t kill me.” *Tears roll down Jimmy’s face, making him look like the brat he truly is. Anya hesitates to kill him, to leave him alive. But then she remembers, this is personal. His screams are soon heard as a crystal spike goes through his brain.

His body slumps over. Anya walks over to the Den Den Mushi and rips it off the ground. “This is Ensign Anya Hatzilakos calling the Xtreme Machine. I’ve defeated Jimmy ‘the Vibrator’ of the Greedy Bastard Pirates, but I had to-“ She thinks of a lie. “Kill him when he tried to run…” Leaving the body there, Anya heads off to find the others. She takes one look at Jimmy and shudders. 

“You did what was right, Anya…”


----------



## Pyro (Jan 30, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath and The Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom jumped high into the air as he preformed a spinning back kick. His foot connected with the enemy pirate's face and the man went flying backwards, crashing into a wall of the ship. As soon as Gatrom landed, he was forced to draw both of his combat knives and block two sword slashes aimed for his head.

"Man these guy's keep coming." Gatrom said to himself in frustration. As he looked around, he could see Rose off in the water handling her own fight, and Syrei was fighting some impressive looking swordsman.

With a large grunt, Gatrom pushed back against the two pirates that had attacked him as they both skidded back to a stop. Then all of a sudden, the attacking pirates all stopped as they heard the yell of their captain.



> "We've gotta go. NOW! We'll take care of the rest of the trash later!"



The two pirates looked each other and quickly retreated back aboard their ship. The Sharktooth pirate's ship then sank back into the water and took off at high speed. It seemed to Gatrom that it was the sound of the whistle that had saved them, but no matter what it was, he wasn't complaining. 

Gatrom wiped his brow as he looked around at the rest of the crew. Rose wasn't back yet, but Syrei and Ursula were both standing strong. Suddenly, Rose bopped back up on top of the deck of the ship unexpectedly this time with a little boy.



> "Kenji here is gonna tell us what's going on," she said, gesturing at the boy.
> 
> "I am?" the boy asked in surprise. As he caught sight of Syrei's menacing blade, he began to tremble. "PLEASE DON'T HURT ME!!"



"Hey, buddy. Chill out we're the good guys. You don't have to be scared of us. Rose said that you know what's going on here though? Would you mind telling us? We're kind of stumped here on what just happened." Gatrom said to Kenji.

"Well... uh... Like I tried to warn you guys earlier, there is these pirates. The sharktooth pirates. And they have taken to ambushing passing ships that come by here. They even come into town every now and then and mess everything up. They even kill some of the villagers sometimes!" Kenji explained to the crew.

"I see. Well we can't go letting something like that happen without doing anything about it right Rose?" Gatrom asked.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 30, 2011)

*With Marcus*

Lt. Stryker tightened his grip as his flames continued to roast the pirate captain. He looked her in the eye and saw her desperate pleading look, but ignored it. As pieces of her charred flesh began to fall off of her body he can't help but drift back...

_*10 Years Ago...*

"Chore Boy Marcus Stryker reporting for duty!" a young black haired boy says at the front gates of a marine base.

"Well I must say, I've never heard anyone so proud to be a Chore Boy," a tall blond man with a chiseled face and an athletic physique says, followed by a roar of laughter from the rest of the base, "Name's Commander Hawke kid. So what do you plan on gaining from your stay at our humble little base here?"

"To become a Hero of Justice sir!"

The group of marines laughed but Commander Hawke raised his arm, *"Quiet!"* and silence soon followed. He approached Marcus and patted him on the shoulder, "Well boy, you've got a long way to go, but your day will come," he says in a quiet but stern voice.

"Now everyone back to work! Have those prisoners arrived yet?" he barks, one of his men step forward, "They'll be reaching the gate soon."

Marcus watches as the cuffed criminals are brought in, "Why are we keeping them prisoner? They're criminals, shouldn't they have been executed on the spot?" he questions, though his innocent tone clearly showed that he had no idea how heavy the process of execution truly is.

"Well Stryker, we don't execute our captives if we don't have the choice. It's not our will to decide who lives or who dies, no matter what atrocities they commit," he gives a reassuring smile, "But don't worry, that's one of the things that you'll pick up on your road to becoming a Hero of Justice."
_

*Here and Now...*

The flames emitting from him slowly die down and he releases Lilly from his choke hold. She slams to the wet deck of the ship with a heavy thud. She tries to cough but nothing but dry air comes out.

Marcus turns around, fists clenched tightly, not looking back at his handy work. He brings his inflammable Den Den Mushi wristwatch (specially made for him) to his mouth, "Greedy Bastard has been taken care...You can send a team to retrieve the little that's left of her...Bring seastone restraints."

He walks past Serena without a word, he doesn't need to hear any potential lecture she may have for him. He just wants to get off of this damn island, _"I've got a while to go before I become a real Hero of Justice Hawke..."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 30, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country/With the Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose slammed her fists together and nodded towards Gatrom. Quite honestly she just wanted another crack at that shark wannabe, and her old nemesis the ocean of course. She just knew there had to be a way around the devil fruit user's weakness in water. Somehow, someway, she would swim again. 

"Hmm...I think we have bigger things to worry about right now," Ursla commented, gesturing over the railing towards the giant clamps which pinned the _Phoenix Song_ in place against the floating platform. 

"The clamps will crush the hull if you try to remove them. This is how Garvin traps passing ships. If the crews fight back then he massacres them and scavenges the ship," Kenji interjected. 

Rose leaped down to the platform and walked up to the clamps, tapping them with her knuckles. The shiny metal surface felt very dense and barely made a sound. She took several steps back and breathed in deeply. "Bubble Cannon!"  She expelled a giant bubble which collided with the clamp and exploded. The smoke cleared and Rose frowned. There was a barely a scratch on the metal. It seemed even harder then steel. Rose looked up towards Syrei, their resident swordsman. "Hey Syrei can you cut this?" she asked him. Syrei shook his head with a doubtful expression. "I'm still learning to cut steel let alone something like this." 

"Garvin will be back soon but I know someone who might be able to help you guys," Kenji said with a hesitant face. "My pops is sort of an amateur engineer. Our family helped design this part of the bridge long ago."  

"Well that settles it. We're goin to the bridge!" 

_Elsewhere..._
A caravan of horse drawn armored wagons slowly came to a halt at a barren and decrepit section of the bridge. An arrogant looking man with a rat like face stepped out of the lead wagon. He wore a uniform similar to that of the wardens of Impel Down, except the symbol on his cap was that of a bridge circling the globe. He scowled as he saw Garvin and his cronies arrive. 

"You're late Garvin!" 

*Nezumi
World Government Official
Bridge Section 1089 Administrator *

The hybrid fishman shrugged his massive shoulders. "I was busy." He didn't like Nezumi anymore then the human liked him. This was merely a partnership of convenience for the both of them. "Where's my money?" Nezumi asked. Garvin reached into his pocket and produced a crumpled and slightly soggy envelope filled to the brim with beri. 

"Ugh...why is it wet?" 

"I took a little swim...hyamahyamahyamahyama."

"So do you have more workers for me? We're about to finish the final section in East Blue you know. It is a momentous occasion."

Garvin rolled his eyes. "Yeah I guess you'll reach the West Blue in another 700 years or so huh?" He didn't care about this fools errand of a bridge, just the money it brought to him. Garvin snapped his webbed fingers. His enforcers ushered forth two dozen men, women, and children. They looked frightened and confused, some of the smaller children cried and clung to the legs of their parents. Nezumi smiled at the sight. "Excellent!" His men rounded the slaves up and shackled them to the wagons. Nezumi tipped his cap to Garvin. 

"Pleasure doing business with you."


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 31, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*

Randall chuckled quietly in spite of himself, looking on at the crew's enthusiasm. The weaponmaster had never crossed Reverse Mountain himself either, but unlike the others on the ship, he had lost his optimism quite awhile ago, whereas they were still looking forward to new adventures. He had ran up against a wall - a truly brutal defeat that he had never recovered from. That was something this crew had never experienced. 

It was true that this crew suffered from defeat as well, and all realized their own limits due to this, but they had escaped with their lives. That made all the difference. The loss of a life between companions, between nakama, was something that couldn't be described. Death always had such a profound effect.

And even now, Death's shadow refused to leave him. Randall walked over to Drake, who was still yelling excitedly. It didn't take him long to notice Randall's presence.

"What's up?" Drake asked.

"I just thought it was a good idea to let you know what I had in mind. I don't intend to stay in this crew permanently. I only wanted to leave the previous island - now that that's achieved, I will probably get off on the next island and we can go our separate ways.

Someone like me can't have nakama."

----
*With the 'mysterious' man...*

The mysterious cloaked figure hummed to himself as he skipped through the forest. "I'll just take a little peek, and then I'll be gone before they know it. Of course, I've got to leave as little trace as possible so that the natives don't get suspicious," he thought to himself. If he planned to come back, he did not want the temple to be full of natives, which would only complicate matters. 

Now then, where would a poneglyph be? 

The man wandered through the debris of the former temple. This would seem to be impossible, but he managed it somehow. Sometimes he would squeeze into almost impossible places, and others the rubble in front of him would disintegrate into fine sand or simply vanish into thin air. This attempt appeared futile, however. So the man decided to sink downwards, to the underground.

"Found it," he thought, grinning.


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2011)

Greencloak ship-

Four days sailing at see and the greencloaks have yet to see an island. "So bored...." Alex shakes his head and lets out a sigh. His body still ached from his last fight. "Damn that bastard, always getting us into this kind of trouble... Can't we just have a peaceful day for once?"  Though, he probably should reconsider his wording, Alex was sailing a marine ship that they stole and rebuilt using other marine ships. 

"OI!!!" Alex shouts to the crew. "WE'VE GOT TROUBLE OFF THE STARBOARD SIDE!"

a few yards away-

"My my my... Look who we found." Jinto stood at the front of the ship and tipped up his hat. "Guess it's huntin time again."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jan 31, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> *Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*
> 
> Randall chuckled quietly in spite of himself, looking on at the crew's enthusiasm. The weaponmaster had never crossed Reverse Mountain himself either, but unlike the others on the ship, he had lost his optimism quite awhile ago, whereas they were still looking forward to new adventures. He had ran up against a wall - a truly brutal defeat that he had never recovered from. That was something this crew had never experienced.
> 
> ...



Drake tilted his head towards Randall as he approached him, he had nearly forgotten about the man. He had been like a ghost amongst the crew (even more than the actual ghost on the ship). 

He then explained that he was simply here for a ride and that he could not join them, but Drake looked at him with a blank face, "What are you talking about?"

He looked Randall dead in the eye, "You helped out my crew when you didn't even know us. I owe you way more than a ride." 

"You say that you can't have nakama? I take that as a personal challenge. You're going to join my crew and that's all there is to it!" he steps closer to him and starts observing his arms, "And I heard that you have like 12 arms...Is that true? Because if it is then that's even more reason to have you join!" 

*With Gabriel*

As he finishes cutting down fodder a man with a large sword approaches him. Gabriel narrows his eyes at his marine shirt, "Just what do you think you're doing wearing that pirate..."

"Well you see-" 

"Forget it, I don't want to hear your excuses. Either you have betrayed the marines or you are just mocking us...Either way you will be cut to shreds..."

Masters leaps forward and begins stabbing his daggers forward but the pirate parries them as he backs up, "Don't you even want to know my name?"

"No," he says before delivering a kick to his stomach that sends him back a bit.

"Well it's Crazy Bob!" he shouts before going on the offensive, "I should have guessed," he replies, unamused. 

*Green Cloak Pirates*

"BOOOOOOORED!" Kris shouts from the deck of the ship, "We haven't done anything in decades! We never do anything! What kind of pirate life is this!"

Suddenly he spots the marine ship heading towards them, "See! Even when we do do something it's not our ideas, it's the marines! I can't take this anymore. After we take these guys out we're gona' do something piratey! Well...I guess taking out marines is pretty piratey...But even more piratey than that!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jan 31, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates*
> 
> "BOOOOOOORED!" Kris shouts from the deck of the ship, "We haven't done anything in decades! We never do anything! What kind of pirate life is this!"
> 
> Suddenly he spots the marine ship heading towards them, "See! Even when we do do something it's not our ideas, it's the marines! I can't take this anymore. After we take these guys out we're gona' do something piratey! Well...I guess taking out marines is pretty piratey...But even more piratey than that!"



"Shut up! I've been trying to sleep and you keep shouting, it's really harshing my mellow man." Rex rubs the back of his head as his cloak flows in the wind. "We took on a town of bounty hunters anyways, that's pretty piratey." Alex just shook his head. "If you want piratety, then hold onto your socks." He turned the helm harshly to the right. "MAN THE CANNONS! WE'RE GOING ON THE OFFENSIVE!" Alex shouts. "Woo hoo~ Finally seeing that spirit!" Rex rushed over to one of the cannons. "Let's see if that practicing was worth it! We've got a marine ship here! Get to the cannons boys! YAHOOO!!! WE'RE GOING ON A REXVENTURE!" 

On the Golden Snake

"Ohoho? They've turned their cannons towards us." Jinto smirked. "Sir! Should we-" "No need. I'll handle the cannonballs." Kaizo stepped to the front of the ship next to Jinto. "Oi, We wont need your help. Go stand in the corner or something." Jinto waved him off. "I am second in command here, do not think you are above me!" Kaizo shouts. "Second means you are below the first and i am the first!" Jinto and Kaizo began to but heads. "SIRS THE CANNON BALLS ARE COMING THIS WAY WE NEED TO-"* "SHUT UP!!!!"* both men scream, Jinto grabs a hold of two cannons, Kiazo raises his two blades. "*DUEL* *CANNONS/SLASH!*" Both shout, the incoming cannonballs are blown away. *"We'll get you bastards!"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral - Green Cloaks*

Ral was getting his usual nap while leaning against the mast of the ship, by the face he had he was having a pretty good dream, or at least that was what whoever who goes and looks at him would think. That was until Kris, Rex and Alex began to discuss a little, the guy opened his eyes kind of annoyed"Damn you! I was dreaming that i was surrounded by a bunch of chicks who were feeding me after me becoming the strongest!"he said blaming his nakamas for waking him up, but then he oticed the marine ship and Rex firing the cannons against them.

Ral forgot his dream instantly as soon as he saw how those guys o the marine ship stopped the cannon balls, he smiled and then frowned"hey it´s not fair, you should have woke me up before Rex! i want to use the cannons too!" he said in a childish form and ran over one of the weapons, pointing at the Golden snake"here we go!" BOOM! cannon ball was fired by Ral, ignoring what they said in the end, it was like those were joking.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 1, 2011)

*Semmy*​
"*Bwahahahahaa!!! I must have smoked too much weed, 'cuz I'm seeing a blue shit man!!! Look Rock!!!*" The animal shouted laughing from a random street pointing towards the deputy. With their pick up complete the panda was ready to leave but this island, even before the Devil Kings arrived, seemed to be full of freaks. Laughing out loud he drew attention to himself, on purpose, while his captain was fighting. Jason looked at him confused for a second but joined in, high as well. "Damn right, ey yo!!! Shit man!!! Come over here, we wanna bend you into shape!" The injured crew member yelled out to which Semmy laughed, you couldn't bend that guy into share, he was made of poo, silly humans....

*Pattaya*​
Sunbathing at the very rear of the ship Pattaya heard canons going of. That probably meant that they were engaging a pirate ship. There was also a lot of yelling, so in order to for once not get yelled at by the boring second in command that got him on this ship Pattaya stood up. Once again he was in his flame covered muay thai short, and _not_ wearing the Marine clothes that he _should_ be wearing while on duty. 

But damn it, he would be who he was if he were to obey the silly rules. So as he finally walked past all the hard working marines that were preparing and firing of canons, preparing weapons to engage the pirate ship that was also shooting at them the black haired Marine spotted the two main figures of the ship arguing like the always did.

Standing a couple of feet away from the duo like a grade schooler Pattay raised his hand high into the air, yelling out like any good Marine would. "Umm Jinto-san, maybe we should fire ourselves out of cannons and onto the pirate ship?!?" Smiling like a little six year old the young man didn't want praise or anything like that, he actually was in the mood for some candy or something sweet for that mater. So if he pirate ship had candy on it, he would volunteer to get shot out of a cannon, despite being a devil fruit user.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya*​
> Sunbathing at the very rear of the ship Pattaya heard canons going of. That probably meant that they were engaging a pirate ship. There was also a lot of yelling, so in order to for once not get yelled at by the boring second in command that got him on this ship Pattaya stood up. Once again he was in his flame covered muay thai short, and _not_ wearing the Marine clothes that he _should_ be wearing while on duty.
> 
> But damn it, he would be who he was if he were to obey the silly rules. So as he finally walked past all the hard working marines that were preparing and firing of canons, preparing weapons to engage the pirate ship that was also shooting at them the black haired Marine spotted the two main figures of the ship arguing like the always did.
> ...



"Interesting."Jinto smirked a little bit. "That gives me an interesting idea  Pattay." Jinto rubbed his chin. "Ensign Pattay! Where is your uniform?! I have warned you about this before and-""SHUT UP WILL YOU!" Jinto shouts. "We are in the middle of a battle! Quit whining about uniforms!" Jinto's hands reached for a cannon and a chain. "Good boy Pattay, have some candy." Jinto tosses Pattay a candy wrapped in colorful stripes. 

Fusing the cannon and the chain with his arm, he creates... "Chain gun!" He aims his arm at the ship. "FIRE!" out of his cannon arm shoots a long hooked chain. On the other side of the battle, the green cloaks notice the chain. "Crap! is he going to pull us in!?" Rex grumbles. "NOT ON YOUR LIFE!" The pirate captain fires another shot. "Retract." With great speed, Jinto flies off the ship and towards the green cloaks. "TIME TO PARISH GREEN CLOAKS!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2011)

*Dante vs Damon*

The two were pretty evenly matched, and this angered the Devil King more than anything, "I've had enough of these games..." Dante spins his pitch fork around before slamming it into the ground. 

Three geysers of fire appear before him, *"Hell's Judgment!" * the flames fuse together into a large mass of fire before he thrusts his hand forward sending it shooting right towards the Sheriff.

"Crap, Shield!" he grips his blade with both hands and his demon aura encircles him in a protective sphere, though it can't protect him from the force that the flames send him flying off towards the other side of the island.

Dante watches the flames take him away, "That should do it, but just in case. *Hell Hounds*," he opens three portals that release flaming demon dogs. With a slight hand movement towards the Sheriff's direction they go chasing after him, salivating at the mouth.

He notices that the panda has arrived but pays him no mind, he's speaking some non sense, "Fish! Finish up already, I'm done with this pathetic sea and ready to take my rightful place on the throne."

He then turns towards the men that managed to survive his little test, "Congratulations," he says, slowly clapping, "But this is just the beginning. Look closely at the marks on your necks," the large collection of men grab their necks slowly, the burn from the chains before they released still present.

"It is a sign of your devotion to The Devil King! Always remember it! And if you ever need a reminder I will be more than glad to give you a few reminder burns," he says, placing a cigarette in his mouth and lighting it with his fire breath.

"Now, back to the ship. Our new shipwright should have fixed it up by now if he is half as great as he says he is," the men look at him hesitantly as he walks away. 

Dante pauses and turns around, giving them an evil stare, "You hesitate...You will never hesitate when it comes to following my orders...*Never**...*" he turns around and the small army quickly follows, "What about that mermen?" one of the new crew underlings asks nervously.

He stops and slowly falls to his knees as he feels Dante's pitch fork stab him in the stomach, "I believe we just had a discussion about hesitation...Are you doubting my orders? Only the strong are allowed on this crew. For now I'll make an exception with you fools, but you will get stronger, or you will perish." he pulls his weapon out of the man's gut and continues to walk, "If he is worth the room that he takes up than he will defeat his opponent and meet us on the ship before we set sail. If not, he isn't even worth roasting."

*Green Cloak Pirates...*

Kris steps forward as Alex prepares the ship to fire, "Hah! I don't need your puny cannons!" he points his two index fingers like guns, "All I need is right and lefty, but mostly lefty!"

He releases a small cannon like structure from his left finger that slams into the ship with the explosive power of a normal sized one, "I say we get closer! Get some real pirate action in!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 1, 2011)

*With Levy…*

Levy blocks one of Greyson’s slashes with his own, using his knife. He is about to try and bite the man’s head off, but his ears, easily SUPERIOR to a human’s ears pick up something. "If he is worth the room that he takes up than he will defeat his opponent and meet us on the ship before we set sail. If not, he isn't even worth roasting." 

Levy’s eyes widen in rage. *“DON’T TALK ABOUT ME AS IF I’M NOT STANDING RIGHT HERE!” *He shouts, angrily. “You should focus on me buddy.” The deputy says, phasing through Levy’s body and then slashing at his arm with a dagger. *“SHADDUP!”* Levy roars, punching him in the face and shouting the words, *“Thousand Tile Punch!”* Greyson is surprised by this and his reflexes aren’t fast enough to become intangible again. He flies through a wall and Levy stalks after him. Angered that Dante wasn’t treating him as the valuable servant he truly was, he wanted to finish off this man as quickly as possible. Add to that, his phasing tricks had truly pissed him off. 

Greyson blinks a few times and phases through the ground, coming out behind Levy. Levy senses his presence though and spins around, hitting in them side with his hammer. Greyson slumps over and grits his teeth. *“Damn you!”* He tries to get to his feet, but a huge fishy foot kicks him back down. “I’m not done with you yet!” Levy yells, raising his huge fishman hands, he starts to pummel Greyson with them. The man is too tired to phase and each fist lands a blow on him, knocking the air out of him. 

When his back is surely broken, Levy raises his new demonic Fishman hammer for the final blow. He raises it into the air and then smashes it on top of Greyson’s limp body, causing the building to shake. He smiles, satisfied at his handiwork and starts to walk away, but he can’t. His hammer has suddenly become heavy and refuses to leave Greyson. “What the-?” 

As Levy wonders what is wrong with his new toy, the hammer’s ‘mouth’ a serrated edge opens and a tongue emerges from it, flying and wrapping around Greyson’s body. Levy’s eyes widen as the energy Greyson is casting off is slowly siphoned from him. Finally, the mouth closes. Now Levy can move the hammer, again. He is concerned though, staring down at the hammer with all four of his eyes. Looks like he didn’t know everything about it yet, though or it’s true nature.

“Strange.”

He still takes the hammer and puts it in the strap on his back. Walking out of the building he sees Dante and his army moving through the town. “Wait up you bastards! I’m finished with my battle!” 

Knowing that Dante wouldn’t stop, he rushes to catch up to the Devil King, ready to leave this island and go to the Grand Line. It was there that he would kill Dante. His eyes gleam savagely at the back of Dante’s head and he has the urge to kill him now, but he knows he would lose. Levy had to wait for the perfect moment…


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 1, 2011)

*Green cloaks...*

Ral was still firing the cannons at the enemy ship, with Rex doing the same and Kris using his powers to attack the fight was something really funny."Nice!" he said firing a cannon ball which passed by the left side of the marine ship, destroying just a little part of it before exploding in the water. Hearing what Kris said he agreed instantly it would be funny to fight face to face with those marines.

Then he saw how a guy  was approaching to their ship at a great speed"Got cha"he said and  jumped on the edge as if he were going to jump off the ship, then his arm was involved in blue flames"Blue flame: Fire dragon"he said and threw a punch to the air, then a blue dragon made of blue fire came out aiming for Jinto.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 1, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks...*
> 
> Ral was still firing the cannons at the enemy ship, with Rex doing the same and Kris using his powers to attack the fight was something really funny."Nice!" he said firing a cannon ball which passed by the left side of the marine ship, destroying just a little part of it before exploding in the water. Hearing what Kris said he agreed instantly it would be funny to fight face to face with those marines.
> 
> Then he saw how a guy  was approaching to their ship at a great speed"Got cha"he said and  jumped on the edge as if he were going to jump off the ship, then his arm was involved in blue flames"Blue flame: Fire dragon"he said and threw a punch to the air, then a blue dragon made of blue fire came out aiming for Jinto.



"Pathetic." Jinto fused a gun with his leg and fired, moving him away from the attack, barely passing it. "Time for a real fight!" Jinto landed on the ship. "Well, now you have two options." Jinto's body returned to normal. The chain, cannon and gun dropping to the deck. "Continue to fight with my ship." Suddenly, cannonballs began to blast past the Green cloaks ship. "Or fight with me." From Jinto's jacket came an odd metalic snake head. "But i warn you, i wont be easy to beat."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 1, 2011)

*With Raeyr*

He ran through the base, he hears the crashes off the others destructive fights going on but has no interest, "How the hell did I end up here in the first place..."

"You are a clueless moron you know that!" his blade, Tenmatou shouts, "Yeah, yeah, like I care what a piece of metal has to say about me..."

"I'm a demon dammit! A demon!" Raeyr shrugs, "Sure, just stick to cutting things alright..."

"No you~!"

"No You~!"

"No you~!"

Raeyr hears a pair of voices around the corner, he slowly makes the turn and sees a man and a woman wrapped around each other, faces getting closer and closer, "You are definitely the better looking one Lucy~"

"No you are Jack~" the two say to each other in a luvy voice.

*"Blah,"* Raeyr and Tenmatou both say, a look of disgust on Raeyr's face, "Oh, seems we have intruders Jack~"

"Seems we do Lucy," he says, drawing a pair of revolvers, "I won't let you lay a finger on my fiance intruder..." Lucy draws a pair of tanto blades, "And I won't let you get hurt either."

"So she'll be taking me up close while your boyfriend takes me on from back there? You sure chose a hero..." he draws his blade and begins pouring out green aura from it, "Like I care, lets just get this over with."

"Aisu!" in a flash Raeyr closes the gap and slashes but Lucy just manages to block, "Jack!" she leaps up into the air and Jack fires both of his guns.

"Gah! What is this shit?!" he says wildly ducking under each bullet as it comes in. He slashes the ground, causing dust to come up and block Jack's field of vision, "Stay tight Lucy..."

_"I need to take out the gunner if I want to be able to fight in close combat without worry..."_ Raeyr contemplates from within his cover, *"Akki Kujiku!"* he shouts, flipping out of the dust and heading straight for the off guard Jack.

"I won't let you touch him!" Lucy shouts, covering his side and blocking Raeyr's attack. Raeyr grits his teeth in annoyance, "She won't let me get him...He won't let me get her..."

"You can't take a little girl and her boy toy! Pathetic!" Tenmatou shouts, "Will you shut the hell up! Why can't you fire out blasts like good swords!" Tenmatou's eye bulges out, "It's not my fault! You're not capable of handling my aura!"

Lucy and Jack shake their heads, "I guess all couples can't work as well as us dear," Jack says to his fiance, "It's really a shame honey."

*"WE'RE NOT A COUPLE!!!"*

*Devil King Pirates*

Dante snorts as Levy arrives, "About time you finished up...It's too bad you had such trouble with a mere Deputy," he says, not even looking towards his underling.

They soon arrive back at the ship and see Keng along with several heavily injured men, "Seems you've been recruiting as well."

"Yea, the ones that ain't completely broken are good to go...The rest were still useful, just as lunch instead of new lackeys," he takes note of the small army behind Dante, "And you've been busy as well huh..."

"Listen up weaklings! This is Keng, he is my top underling. Anger me, and you become lunch for his pet," he turns towards Levy, "Or maybe my pet, depends whose is hungrier..."

The Devil Kings get on board and Keng approaches Dante, "Some little shit came by, said you sent him here to fix up the ship." 

"Yes...The Little Giant. After those idiots fucked up my ship I needed someone to fix it up. Was he half as good as he said he was?" Keng pauses, "Well..."

Eli soon appears, riding his rat, "All done," Dante goes bellow deck to inspect his work, "Good as new...Hm, you'll be staying as our shipwright. *Understood?*" he says in a commanding tone.

"Well...I'm gona' stay! But because I want to! Not because you're really scary or anything..." he says sheepishly, "Whatever helps you sleep at night, but never forget your place."

The two go above deck again and Dante taps the butt of his pitchfork against the ground, causing silence amongst the crew, "This is Eli," he says motioning towards the 6 inch boy, "He will be our crews shipwright. Step on him, and you'll be continuing this journey without one of your limbs. That is unless you can repair a ship better than he can, if so we'll toss him overboard and use his normal sized replacement."

"Hey!"

Dante ignores him however, "Someone man the helm, we're headed for Reverse Mountain immediately. Prepare yourselves for the Grand Line..."

*Back on Ranbou Island...*

Greyson's lifeless body flickers  before vanishing like dust in the wind. The deputy slowly phases from the floor. He grabs his chest as he falls to his knees, "Good thing I got that clone move down..."

He takes a deep breath, "But I don't know what he did to my clone...It's like he sucked the life force that I put into it right out of the clones body. I'd chase after him but there's no way I'd win...I'd better find Damon and regroup," he says before floating off. 

*With Damon*

Sheriff Damon Ryder slowly rises up from the rubble that he landed on, his body heavily burnt, "Phew...If that bubble hadn't protected me from the brunt of that I'd be done for."

He gets to his feet, "I'd better find Greyson and chase after them before they get away," but soon the three dogs that Dante sent for the sheriff arrive, viciously growling.

"Great..." he draws his blade and prepares for battle, "Looks like you're getting a head start Devil King, but I'll hunt you down. No one in this sea will be as strong as you for some time now...I guess it's time to saddle up and head to the Grand Line."


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 1, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra held onto the mast as the ship came to the bottom of Reverse Mountain. As the ship began to steady itself, she looked over at Kong moping in the corner. Walking over to the little monkey, she leaned down and patted him on the head. "Don't worry, little buddy." Kong smiled and quickly hopped into her bosom. Nirra crossed her arms and smiled as she stood back up. Kong quickly nestled himself in her cleavage. "Make yourself comfortable."

Nirra then turned towards Drake. "Well, looks like we're officially here. The Grand Line is a hell of a place. Hope you're ready."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 2, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island*
Lt. Lucio Powell placed his oversized conical hat back on his head as headed out of prison. "That guy wasn't half bad, but I was too *X*treme for him to handle! Now I'm one step closer to becoming the Fleet Admiral!" The victorious Lucio proudly spoke as he walked down the rainy streets. The Lieutenant's midsection was bandaged up thanks to the kind butler. Lucio supervised the incarceration of the crooked Marine and the officials on Windy Rain island insured the Lieutenant he wouldn't escape. 

"This is Lieutenant Lucio to the rest of the *X*treme Marine Squadron! Assuming you aren't killed, please report to the Xtreme Machine! Lucio OUT!" The Lieutenant said in his best authoritative tone.

*Phoenix Pirates...*
Normally, Ursla would've frowned when their irrational Captain proposed to do something stupid. But she found herself grinning a bit. "Curse these fools. Their ignorance is rubbing off on me." The masseuse said to herself.

Ursla turned towards Rose, Well, what're we waiting for? Let's get moving, the sooner we're done with these losers, the sooner we can get out of here. I don't plan on spending the rest of my life on a pointless bridge." Ursla announced. For once, she was eager to embark on an adventure, but she didn't want her crewmates to know that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island/With Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena stood on deck under the torrential rain, thankfully with an umbrella in hand, watching as the Greedy Bastard pirates (those still alive at least) were escorted into the brig of the Xtreme Machine. Ex Lt. Gromp glared back at her through a puffy and extremely bruised face, the painful after results of having her steel capped boot rammed up his gullet. Serena had decided that such traitorous scum didn't deserve special treatment, so she threw him in with the pirates, who of course were always happy to have an ex marine to focus their anger on. 

She had to hand it to Lucio for defeating a Lt. Commander however. For all his goofball tendencies he certainly knew how to throw down. "Enjoy the ride to Enies Lobby Lieutenant," Serena told Gromp with a grin. "You know what they say about the jury at EL right? They've never met an innocent man in their lives." 

"This isn't over. Somehow someway you'll see me again!" he spat back, just before being pushed below deck by the heavily armed guards. 

"Ooooh, I'm shaking in my boots." She looked down at her steel caps and noticed a bit of dried blood. "Hm...is that your blood?"

"GO TO HELL BITCH!!"  

"Keep that rear end of yours tight now Lieutenant. I hear the inmates at Impel Down particularly enjoy having ex-Marines as company!" Serena called back. She chuckled and lit a cigarette. Lucio's voice came through her den den mushi. 

*"This is Lieutenant Lucio to the rest of the Xtreme Marine Squadron! Assuming you aren't killed, please report to the Xtreme Machine! Lucio OUT!"*

Serena rolled her eyes, yeah he could fight but he was still a loser. "This is Lt. Junior Grade Butler. The prisoners have been loaded up into the brig sir, and the ship is ready to set sail." 

It was then that two marine grunts walked up to her and saluted. "Miss it seems that Moab Dembr has disappeared." 

Serena narrowed her eyes at the mention of their strange doctor. "What do you mean he disappeared?"

"He just vanished. We think he took off." 

Serena shook her head and placed her hands on her hips, blowing a stream of smoke out of her nostrils. She sure as hell wasn't going after him in this downpour, and she doubted anyone else would either. "Whatever. He was dead weight anyway." She was just thankful that the weirdo would never get a chance to treat her wounds.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

*Semmy*​
Walking onto the ship along with dozens of humans made Semmy a bit caution, alright maybe that was the weed but he kinda didn't like having so many of them around his food. With Jason still receiving a pigy back ride Semmy was happy though, he made a new friend. Their captain presented the man, Eli, who from now on would do the repairs on the ship. Meaning repairing all the stuff that Semmy will probably fuck up.

"*Hmmm too light...*" Putting the two massive bags of stuff on deck the panda stood next to a random new crew member. Putting his paw on the mans back he picked him up and weighed him. He weighed less then 200 pounds, so he was probably to light to help out. Lifting a couple others as well, many of them looked a bit intimidated since an animal came this close to them, was wearing clothes, and seemed to be able to speak? What on earth did they get themselves into. "*You two, pick those bags up, and bring them to the lower deck, that bag goes into the kitchen.*"

Scratching his belly Semmy looked at the helm, should he do it? Or leave it to Levy rather? Well after all the weed, he was a bit hungry, and would probably get sleepy, so why not just leave it to the fishman. The fact that he took care of all the cooking on the ship hadn't left his mind, as food should be ready in a couple of minutes. The panda left it on a soft fire to give it a special taste. Looking at Levy he asked. "*Hey Levy do you eat fish?*"

*Pattaya*​
Ow hell no, the Lt. was gone!!! That meant that Kaizo was in charge again. Ensign Pattaya... Pattaya answered cautiously. "Yeees?" He kinda expected what was to come. "Get in to your uniform now! We're in battle. Your a disgrace to the Marines!!!" Certainlly Pattaya was a handful and Kaizo was letting him know it, although if he said it to the black haired Marine Pattaya would just crack jokes about it.

Running away from the deck as Jinto went to engage the oposing ship Kaizo continued to bring the men into formation, after all those punny pirates didn't have the experience that he had when it came to Naval engagement. He wanted to destroy such a crew and show the superiority of the Marines, but just as he started seeing a promotion coming his way, or at least a medal, Pattaya came running back on deck. And all he did was take of his flip flops and short, and put on a pair of black pants. Which were by the way not even whole, as they had been ripped up at the bottom. "Happy now? I'm in battle gear..." "_I hope you drown in a sea of Okama_" "What is it not good?"

"GET BACK IN THERE AND CHANGE IN TO SOMETHING RESPECTABLE!!!" And the former Lt., now Ensign ran back in, a couple of seconds later, he came back out in a new outfit. This time he had normal elegant black pants, shiny black shoes. A golden chain with a cross, and a pink shirt with a punch of swirls on it. He also combed his hair back to look nice. Kaizo's left eye twitched. "That's something you would wear with a call girl..." "Why thank you!" Pattaya nodded as he ate the candy that Jinto had given him, as the Green Cloaks ship came closer. Kaizo withdrew his attention from the Marine and started commanding the men to engage them, and in a matter of seconds a rain of cannonballs came towards the ship of the Green Cloaks pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2011)

*East Blue, the Bridgetop Country...*
The Phoenix Pirates left their trapped ship behind and headed towards the bridge. Kenji, one of the people who lived on the bridge, lead them up a narrow set of rickety stairs built into the side of the towering structure, a hundred feet over the water.  

"Welcome to the Bridgetop country," Kenji declared proudly as they finally reached the top.  

The top of the bridge was almost a half a mile wide and extended east to west for as far as the eye could see. It's surface an old and weatherbeaten cobblestone that had become overgrown with grass and weeds. Old looking wooden buildings dotted the span of bridge, as well as rusted out cranes and other hulking machines that had long since fallen into disrepair. Rose gazed around with wonder. "Wow this place is like a ghost town!" 

Kenji nodded and said, "This is one of the oldest parts of the bridge. No one lives here anymore. Everyone lives about a mile down at Bridgetop Town."

The boy lead them along the bridge. The landscape began to gradually change as they got closer to the town. The ground became more lush with grass and vegetation, and even a few trees. Eventually they reached a giant wooden wall that blocked the entirety of the bridge, manned by over a dozen thuggish looking fellows. In the center of the wall was a lowered gate. Kenji stopped and facepalmed. "Oh crap I forgot about these guys..."

"Who the heck are these goons?"  Rose asked. 

"They're with Garvin." 

One of the men screamed at them, waving around a battle axe over his head. *"OI! THIS IS GARVIN-SAMA'S TERRITORY. YOU LOT NEED TO PAY THE TOLL TO PASS INTO BRIDGETOP TOWN. THE TOLL IS 500 BERI PER PERSON. PAY OR TURN BACK NOW!!" *

_Meanwhile..._
*The Blitzkrieg* loomed over _The Phoenix Song_. Garvin stood on the deck of the much smaller pirate ship, his arms crossed and a scowl on his face. A giant blob of a man who dwarfed even Garvin popped his head up from below deck, his face smeared with ice cream and cake. He belched loudly before speaking. "Looks like they're gone boss...but they sure do have some tasty sweets!"

*Mirko "the Blob" 
Chef of the Sharktooth Pirates (he eats everything) 
Bounty: 16 million*

*"Fuckin cowards!"* Garvin grumbled.

"What now?" asked Genjuro. The swordsman was dissappointed at not seeing Syrei around. 

*"We'll tow the ship back with us to base. See what Pogo can scavenge from her. LET'S SHIP OUT!!" *


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2011)

Green Cloak Ship-

"Alex!" Rex calls out, facing Jinto. "I'm on it!" Alex draws his blade and leaps into the air, slicing through the cannonballs with Ral and Kris aiding in destroying them. "You damaged my ship." Jinto lowered his hat to cover his eyes. "_No one_.... Damages my ship." the snake Jinto carries shoots out at Rex. "Shit..." Rex rolls to the side. "This is not just a chain." Jinto releases the end of the snake and it's sharp sword tail shoots forward. "Damn it!" Rex grabs the tail, but the snakes head whips around and bites his arm. "GUAH!" Rex lets go of the tail and the snake stabs his leg. "NNGH!" 

"BROTHER!" Alex climbs back onto the ship and charges at Jinto. "Not so fast." Jinto's arm flies forward. "Sword arm right!" And he blocks Alex's charge. "Marine Lt. Jinto Hazama. By the order of the marines you are all under arrest!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2011)

*With Levy…*

Levy hates the fact that even more humans had joined the crew. He wished to kill of them now. However, he would play along for now. He just wanted to be out of the miserable sea known as the North Blue. As he walks aboard the Devil’s Mistress, he realizes that he has gotten even more accustomed to the boat. He walks by a couple of these new recruits and although they’re speaking in low, hushed tones, Levy’s fishman ears easily pick up what they’re saying.

*“Dude, this is crazy. We’re actually in the Devil Kings!”
“That Devil King is a scary bastard. Glad we’re working under him, instead of having to go against him.”
“They’ve got a talking panda!”
“Hey, isn’t that the Fishman that killed those guys in the forest? With only his teeth.”
“Ooh, scary.”*

They only stop talking when they feel the light go away. There is a huge shadow over them and they slowly look up to see Levy towering over them. “So what are we talking about, gents?” He asks, showing off the teeth of his mouth. There is still blood on them. All of them start sweat, but one manages to say, “*Uh, nothing.”* Levy smiles. “Oh, that’s good. Well allow me to introduce myself. I’m Levy A. Than, proud fish man! And it’s true that I did kill those guys. I’d do the same to you, but I don’t think the captain would like that. So keep yourselves in line or else I’ll eat your bodies and send your heads back to the human bitches that gave birth to you. Am I understood?” 

*“Yes sir!”* They all said, saluting Levy. “Good.” Levy says, stalking off to go do some more brooding. Then the Panda calls to him. Semmy was perhaps the only person on the ship that he didn’t hate with a fiery passion, but he still freaked him out. He was a talking panda for god’s sake! The panda wanted to know if he ate fish. Levy chuckles. “Do I eat fish? Look at me, Panda. What am I?” 

*“A fish.”*

“Precisely. But I’m also a-“

*"Shark."*

“Yes, and sharks eat other fish. So yes, Panda, I do eat fish. Leave me out some fish, I like my meals cold, not warm. Meanwhile, I need to go steer this ship. I don’t trust the human who is doing it.” 

A guy with a bandana (a skull-head on the top) was softly humming as he steered the ship. He was in complete harmony. Steering was something that he was actually good at. He would show the Devil King that he was more then fodder, that he was a great pirate himself. With this in mind, he narrows his eyes and stops humming, now more focused on getting them to the Grand Line in one piece.

Then his dreams were crushed as a giant fish-hand came and smacked him away. He fell hard and yells, *“Hey!”* Then the jackass who was now steering the boat looks at him. It was a hammerhead shark. The man quickly shuts up, having decided that being quiet and a bitch was better then being eaten alive.

 Levy grins at the man’s submissiveness. Making a human his bitch, made his day. “Row row your boat, gently down the stream!” He sings, spinning the wheel, causing the ship to go forth faster. All of the fodder screams, grabbing onto anything they can find, so that they don’t go flying off into the sea.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong sat with his legs crossed casually on his desk, perusing the new issue of Marine Babes Quarterly (of which he was the founder and publisher). His assistant, Captain Kimiko, suddenly barged in without knocking. Archer jumped up in surprise at the sight of the woman and threw the magazine under his desk. He leaned forward, pretending to look over the annual budget report. 

"What, Dr. Volk wants 50 million Beri for unnamed expenditures? Yes seems quite interesting," he muttered. 

"I know you were reading that smut you pervert," his assistant shot back. 

"Your words sting my heart like an arrow Kimiko-chan..." he responded with a frown. 

"You said you wanted me to find a suitable Marine squad to capture your nieces crew. Well TFAJ is available."

"My goodness no. Garrick doesn't know the meaning of restraint."

"There's also a new squad...um." Kimiko paused to look over her notes. "The Xtreme Marine Squadron," she said the name in a dubious tone. 

"Oh I like that name. We'll go with them." Garrick stood up and produced a tinfoil cap from his desk drawer which he placed on his head. 

"You look ridiculous."

"Hmph...it's the latest fashion. Now where are they?" 

"The East Blue. Windy Rain Island. The commanding officer is named Lt. Lucio Powell." 

Archer opened the window behind his desk and stuck his head out. He closed his eyes and when he reopened them they were radiating with indigo energy. The tin foil over his hat began to send out extremely powerful radio waves. Kimiko rolled her eyes. "East Blue is the *other* way." Archer nodded and chuckled. "Right, Right." Archer focused the direction of the signal and almost immediately felt the connection in his brain. He opened his mouth and the familiar chiming sound of a den den mushi could be heard.

_East Blue/Windy Rain Island_
As Lucio made his way back to the ship, the den den mushi on his wristband began to chime. The tiny snail opened its eyes and looked up questioningly at him. *"Lt. Lucio Powell is that you?"* the snail asked in the Fleet Admiral's voice. *"This is Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. I have a mission for you."*


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "BROTHER!" Alex climbs back onto the ship and charges at Jinto. "Not so fast." Jinto's arm flies forward. "Sword arm right!" And he blocks Alex's charge. "Marine Lt. Jinto Hazama. By the order of the marines you are all under arrest!"



*Green cloaks...*

Ral was kind of excited with all this, despite the fact that this Jinto guy or whatever he said his name was, was giving them some troubles"Order of the marines my ass" the user of the Blaze Blaze fruit said as his arm was involved again in blue flames and the same dragon as before was fired against the enemy. instantly after firing the dragon his gists were involved now in red fire as the guy charged against the Lt. "Let?s have some fun before we kick your ass"he said throwing a punch aiming for the face of the marine.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 2, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island.....*
Lucio returned to the _*X*treme Machine_ with a waterfall of rain pouring off his giant conical hat. Thus far, Serena was the only member of the squad that reported back to the ship (Along with the various Marine fodder). She was doing a fine job of keeping things in order, just as Lucio thought she would. As Lucio approached the woman, he took his conical hat off in respect, but int he process he also threw all of the water on his hat onto his second-in-command.

"You've done a great job, Serena!" Lucio said as he placed his hat back on his head. 

Serena simply glared at Lucio through he drenched hair, "Thank you, sir..." She said through gritted teeth.

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU BERU BERU!*​
Suddenly, Lucio's den den mushi started ringing. He suspected that it was one of the other XMS members saying that'd be late reporting to the ship, in which Lucio was prepared to give them a long speech about not being late.

"LOOK HERE YOU SLACKER! I DON'T TOLERATE THAT LATE SHIT ON MY SQUAD! SO GET YOUR ASS HERE PRONTO!!! AND BRING ME SOME PIZZA!" Lucio hollared at the snail.

*"Lt. Lucio Powell is that you? "This is Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. I have a mission for you."*

Serena face-palmed when after she heard this. "That idiot!" She said to herself.

Lucio's dark brown face was now a pale color. He looked as if he was about to faint from sheer excitement and embarassment. The Lieutenant straightened up his posture and saluted as if he was actually standing before the Fleet Admiral at Marineford. Lucio was now sweating profusely.

"FLEET ADMIRAL ARCHER-SAMA!!! I'm so sorry, sir, that was my second-in-command, Serena! She's very demanding and likes to keep everything orderly. Her voice is a bit deep also." The fodder Marines on the ship had to restrain Serena from kicking Lucio's head clean off.

"How can I help you, sir?!"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks...*
> 
> Ral was kind of excited with all this, despite the fact that this Jinto guy or whatever he said his name was, was giving them some troubles"Order of the marines my ass" the user of the Blaze Blaze fruit said as his arm was involved again in blue flames and the same dragon as before was fired against the enemy. instantly after firing the dragon his gists were involved now in red fire as the guy charged against the Lt. "Let?s have some fun before we kick your ass"he said throwing a punch aiming for the face of the marine.



*Pattaya*​
The two ships were both in range for a while now, but the Marines seemed to have way more experience then the pirates, as the experienced Kaizo took over the ship which was going to position itself nicely to sink the Green Cloak pirates. But that particular moment still wasn't upon them as the commanding officer of the Marine unit Jinto faced down several pirates of the crew. He was a jolly fellow, very fun to be around, but would become very unpleasant if you injured his men or harmed his ship. He could take down regular pirates with his devil fruit power, but at this point it seemed as if he'd took on a couple devil fruit users as well.

So as Ral came marching towards the green haired Marine another figure took the stage. Sending his body towards Ral, a knee towards his face, Pattaya made his entrance. The tall, tanned and muscular young man used his explosiveness to send a flying knee towards the pirate. Officially he was an Ensign with the Marines, but that was only because he was de-moded from Lieutenant a couple months back. Why? Let's not go into that right now... Right now Pattaya, with a fierce look in his eyes and a wide grin had a fight in mind.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 2, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates...*

With Levy's speedy sailing and Ranbou Island being the last stop before Reverse Mountain, they arrived in no time. Dante eyed the massive waves that seem to suck in everything in the area towards the mouth of the mountain.

"Fish! Keep the ship steady or I'll turn you into chum..." he shouts from the head of the ship. Levy gives an annoyed grunt but bites his tongue. Well not literally as that would really hurt.

"You want steady..." he says in a quite tone, he sends the large ship into full speed as they head for the entrance. He considered crashing the ship for a moment, the massive waves would be too much for any of the humans to handle, especially the Devil Fruit user Captain, and he wouldn't have much difficulty, but then he eyed the back of Dante's head...How he wanted to decapitate it himself, he would wait, for now.

They get right through the entrance without a hitch and quickly begin shooting up the mountain, the force sends the majority of the fodder flying back. Keng steps behind Dante, who stands at the front of the ship with his arms crossed.

The mountain of a man looks at the path ahead, "Quite the trip..." Dante smirks, "This is nothing...My conquest of the Grand Line, now that will be a trip for the ages..."

As they reach the top the giant ship pauses in the air for a moment, Dante looks around at the glorious sight, unamused, "Just hurry up and land already...I need to get to conquering this sea already..."

The ship drops, the pirates left in mid air. The fodder all shout wildly, *"I knew I shouldn't have joined him!"* one shouts, *"We're going to die before even reaching the Grand Line!"*

*"QUIET!"* Dante barks, arms still crossed as he plummets through the air. They all land back on the ship and head down the mountain, all falling on their asses except for the Captain and his elite...underlings, "This journey will be so difficult that this trip will be one of the fond memories that you look back on to comfort yourself...Remember that scum..."

They crash into the sea with great force, water raining down on the ship, "We're finally here..." he takes a deep breath, *"Listen carefully Grand Line! Your ruler has finally arrived!"*

*Aboard the Gaia...*

Drake's ears perked up after he finished talking with Randall, "Eh?" he turns around, Reverse Mountain getting smaller behind them, but he spots a large black and red ship exiting the mountain. 

He grins, he knew he had heard correctly. He takes a deep breath, *"SORRY BUDDY! YOU'RE A LITTLE LATE! I'M ALREADY HERE TO BECOME KING! MAYBE YOU CAN BE PRINCE OR SOMETHING!"* he shouts at the top of his lungs.

*Back aboard Satan's Mistress...*

Dante peers forward and sees a ship smaller than his own in the distance, though it has odd tubes sticking out of it. Some fool had shouted back to him, seemingly mocking the Devil King, "Fish! Full speed ahead...I want to meet some of our competition..."

*With Marcus Stryker...*

He took the long way back towards the ship, a long walk through the rain was just what he needed. Just as he finished drifting through his memories he reached the ship and hopped on board.

He notices his fool of a commander shouting something into the Den Den Mushi, and then quickly sees him straighten up and begin speaking in a more respectful tone, "He didn't just say Fleet Admiral...Did he?"

Serena merely gives him a slightly ashamed nod, "Fool! Who's next, the Commander in Chief?" he rubs his chin, "While you're speaking with the Fleet Admiral feel free to give him my request for a transfer, as well as inform him of my future place as Admiral."

*With the Green Cloaks...*

Kris watches as the marine boards their ship, "Well those two seem to be having fun with him, and I'd hate to just join in that party," he turns his attention towards the marine ship, "Maybe I can find a playmate there!"

With a click of his heels his feet begin unleashing flames, "Jet Feet!" he flies off and lands aboard the marine ship. He looks around slowly, "Hm, maybe this wasn't the best idea..." the marines raise their swords and prepare to attack.

He turns his hand into a gun and points it towards them, "Don't make me use this!" they all laugh but then he shoots up into the air and aims down at the fodder, "Finger Cannon!" he shoots a small cannonball down that explodes with great force and takes them out.

He lands back down and blows imaginary smoke off his finger, "So who's next?"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 2, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya*​
> The two ships were both in range for a while now, but the Marines seemed to have way more experience then the pirates, as the experienced Kaizo took over the ship which was going to position itself nicely to sink the Green Cloak pirates. But that particular moment still wasn't upon them as the commanding officer of the Marine unit Jinto faced down several pirates of the crew. He was a jolly fellow, very fun to be around, but would become very unpleasant if you injured his men or harmed his ship. He could take down regular pirates with his devil fruit power, but at this point it seemed as if he'd took on a couple devil fruit users as well.
> 
> So as Ral came marching towards the green haired Marine another figure took the stage. Sending his body towards Ral, a knee towards his face, Pattaya made his entrance. The tall, tanned and muscular young man used his explosiveness to send a flying knee towards the pirate. Officially he was an Ensign with the Marines, but that was only because he was de-moded from Lieutenant a couple months back. Why? Let's not go into that right now... Right now Pattaya, with a fierce look in his eyes and a wide grin had a fight in mind.



As pattaya entered, Jason and Jinto separated to avoid the fire. "YOU BASTARD! GET UP!" Alex shouts at Ral. "If you send another one of those attacks at me when i'm near an opponent i'll kill you!" "Good work Pattaya." Jinto smirked. "NNGH!" Suddenly his chain snake flies back at him. "You bastard..." Rex's right arm and leg were bleeding badly, but he ignored the wounds. 

"You fired at me first." Jinto notices his ship getting in closer range. "You are both failures." Kaizo stood on the railing of the green cloaks ship. "Haven't you captured these men already?" Jinto's eyes twitch. "Shut up and let me handle this." Jinto tosses his chain snake towards the ship. "This is one of my strongest attacks. You should feel honored to see it." 

The snake lands atop one of the massive chains on the side of his ship. "See yah!" Jinto then leaps off the green cloaks ship and lands on the chain with the snake. "FUSE! STRONG CHAIN!" The chain begins to change shape into a massive blade tail snake. "GRAAAHHHH!!!!" The snake calls out. "You can come peacefully... or watch as your ship is sunk!" 

"We will never give up." Rex slams his right fist into his open palm. "We're..... Rexirates."



























".......... what?" Jinto blinked. "Pirates... we're pirates." Alex facepalms.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 2, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral - Green cloaks...*

He was sent back as knee landed in his face making him to go back, as he rolls some meters"Shit, that got me"he said rubbing his nose verifying that it was not broken or something like that. As soon as he was sure that his nose was okay he stood up with a smile in his face"Then you will be the one dancing with me? nice"he said as blue flames involved his entire body, then all those flames concentrated on his arm as he did the same once again, extending his arm he fired a blue fire dragon which headed with a great speed towards the marine.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 2, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*

Randall smiled to himself as he listened to Drake's words. He could tell that the young man possessed a kind of drive and energy that was lacking in far too many men, including himself. "You don't have to worry about your debt to me. In the first place, I only acted as I did because I needed a way to leave that island. Since I acted purely out of self-interest, there is no need to feel that you owe me anything.

As for making me join your crew...Well, you can try to re-ignite this faded spirit of mine. If you really can do that then I'll join your crew. I'll probably owe you my life if you do that anyway," he said, chuckling.

"Also, you hardly seem the type, but just in case you're trying to convince me by force -

I'll gladly retaliate with these six arms." Randall continued, his other arms sliding out of his sleeves.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 2, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Windy Rain Island.....*
> Lucio returned to the _*X*treme Machine_ with a waterfall of rain pouring off his giant conical hat. Thus far, Serena was the only member of the squad that reported back to the ship (Along with the various Marine fodder). She was doing a fine job of keeping things in order, just as Lucio thought she would. As Lucio approached the woman, he took his conical hat off in respect, but int he process he also threw all of the water on his hat onto his second-in-command.
> 
> "You've done a great job, Serena!" Lucio said as he placed his hat back on his head.
> ...



Serena shrugged off the Marine fodder. "I'm fine," she said, smoothing over her suit. "See? I'm just fine." Out of nowhere she bolted for Lucio again. Six Marine grunts leaped for her legs and grabbed hold, Serena still managed to drag them several feet before giving up and sighing. 

There was silence on the other end of Lucio's communicator until a chuckle could be heard. *"Yes I've also had similar problems with female officers. I think it's hormones...or PMS or something." *

Suddenly the sounds of furniture crashing could be heard on Archer's end. Lucio's den den mushi snail winced in pain at each crashing noise. After a few seconds Archer cleared his throat and continued as calmly as he could, thankful that they couldn't see his black eye. *"I have a mission for you Lieutenant. It's a simple bag and tag operation. The targets in question are the Phoenix Pirates, a rookie crew in the East Blue. You are to capture the pirates and transfer them to the Great Blizzard Gaol." * 

Archer's voice became serious as he came to the most important part. *"The captain is my niece so please bear that in mind."*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> *Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*
> 
> Randall smiled to himself as he listened to Drake's words. He could tell that the young man possessed a kind of drive and energy that was lacking in far too many men, including himself. "You don't have to worry about your debt to me. In the first place, I only acted as I did because I needed a way to leave that island. Since I acted purely out of self-interest, there is no need to feel that you owe me anything.
> 
> ...



Drake's eyes light up as he sees his six arms form, "OOOOOOOOOOOOH!" he shouts, the arms were pure magic to him, "I don't care what you say now! There's no way you're leaving my crew!"

A much larger black ship half coated with dragon scales pulls up next to them. Dante stares down at Drake who is still observing Randall's arms in shock. 

"Where is your Captain fool," Drake snaps himself out of it and looks up towards Dante, "When the hell did you guys get here...? Oh yea, you must've been that guy shouting before."

He observes the ship, it was big, and pretty cool looking, but he preferred the more homey feeling of his Gaia, "Anyway, I'm the Captain. Atlas D. Drake! Captain of the Atlas Pirates! Now who're you?" 

A vein popped in Dante's head, he'd have to get used to the fact that his name no longer was known across the sea. He may have been a big shot in the North Blue, but this place was a whole new story, "Dante Masters...The Devil King..." he says with less than half of the excitement in Drake's voice.

"Well Atlas...You're under the impression that you'll become the next Pirate King?" Drake looks at him a bit confused, "Under the impression? I *know* I'm gona' be the next King." he says, his usual spark returning to his voice as he finishes.

Keng and Levy soon make their way to Dante's sides as they take a look at the ship, "WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!?!?!" he shouts pointing at Levy.

"Merely my pet...Don't let its ugly face frighten you too much," he says, rolling his eyes. Semmy soon arrives as well, "HOW MANY ANIMALS DO YOU HAVE ON THAT SHIP?!" he shouts in shock.

Kong soon arrives and lands on Drake's shoulder, "Seems you've got a few pets of your own," Drake looks at him, confused again, "Kong? He's not a pet, he's my first mate."

The fodder of the crew burst into laughter but Dante merely stares at him, unamused, _"How did such a fool get to the Grand Line..."_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 2, 2011)

*Pierre*​
Being tied up was only fun when in the presence of a beautiful woman or women, that was general knowledge. But being tied up and sitting in some jungle, instead of a warm prison was just confusing. Sitting on the dirt filled ground the eyes of Pierre moved around, he wasn't sure where he wanted to be right now.

"_Damn it... I wonder how many people are on an adventure while I'm stuck in this place..._" They took his guns and money, even his hat and smokes. All were moved away from the prisoners to that place, whatever the hell that meant. But as the former sheriff looked around, a few marines that "arrested" him tied up as well, indeed a lot of other people were on at adventure. One such 'person' was Semmy.

*Semmy*​
Reverse Mountain was so much fun that Semmy couldn't explain it, he had no idea that water went up like that as well. The trip itself was alright, he just dug his paws and claws into the wooden floor and enjoyed the ride. Jason was a bit further in the back, as Semmy's brain tried to digest the wild ride.

Soon enough though their captain wasted no time to "make friends" with another pirate crew. And being curious as he was Semmy along with his friend Levy, and the weird Keng joined the captain in the meeting. And only he and Levy got a reaction, but Semmy didn't show that he liked it. But as soon as Kong appeared on Drake's shoulder Semmy pointed at him, his giant paw directed towards the monkey as the panda's eyes were still covered by his shades. "*Ow a first mate monkey, can he talk too?!?*"

As the brain of Drake was left with another new thing to download, another man in a different blue, was on adventure, his name Pattaya. And while Semmy enjoyed making friends" as curious as he was the Marine was a in a totally different mood likewise making "friends".

*Pattaya*​
As his attack landed a bit of space was created between Ral and Pattaya The muay thai fighter bounced on his feet as he looked at Ral stand up. Raising his hands, and assuming a fighting stance Pattaya smiled. "Yosh, I'll be your opponent." He asked Pattaya if he was going to dance with him? Alright, but Ral better be ready because it if he wanted to dance Pattaya's dance, he was in for a long ride. And he probably wouldn't like it. Jinto fusing let Pattaya know that he would have to stay alert in case the Lieutenant decided to sink the ship, but a blue flame coming his way cleared that thought up fast.

Jumping to the side Pattaya looked at the flame going past him, wondering what the hell this guy could do. "_Does everyone these days have a devil fruit ability..._" He did as well, and the fur would probably protect him from the heat, but he wasn't going to burn or rip apart this outfit. He didn't have a spare one after all. Along with Pattaya, Semmy and Pierre a lot of other brave men were out in the sea, chasing after their dreams...


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 3, 2011)

*The World Pirates…*

It had been three days since the World Pirates departed from Littleback Town, Duke’s first territory. “So what’s the next island on our path?” He asked a little bored with being in the boat for this long. His legs were starting to get cramped. Rush, who was steering the boat and acting as navigator today – that reminded Duke, they needed to find a good navigator, anyway, Rush says, “Moonshine Island.” Duke’s eyes light up at the island’s name. “Moonshine Island, eh? Isn’t that island the number one producer of Moonshine in the world?” He wonders about how cool it’d be to own an island that produced that much Moonshine. 

Needless to say, he’d get drunk a lot. “Well I hope we get there soon. I need to stretch my legs…” He mutters a sly grin on his face.

_Three Days Earlier… _

It was rather quiet after Duke and his crew left Littleback. Several men of the village had volunteered to act as sentries, watching out for any approaching marine ships. The men, who had wives and children at home, were brave as they came for relatively week people with guns. They saw no marine flags, though. Instead they saw a pirate flag. The flag had the standard white skull, but the odd thing was the moon-shaped scar on one of its right eye. Alerted by the presence of the ship, the men start ringing the bells. *“Pirates! Pirates!”*

Every man and woman comes out of their house, in pajamas and flips flops. They grab their guns and axes, charging towards the deck. They were intent on repelling the attack. Leading them was the mayor, a large, round man. He carried a giant axe on his shoulder and although it slowed him down, he was ready to use it.

When they reach the deck, the white ship is already anchored. The villagers look upon the ship to see three figures standing there in the darkness. The figure on the right has spiky hair and his arms crossed. His eyes have a strange glint to them that makes a few of the villagers shake. The figure on the left has a more feminine shape and she has her arms open. The outline of a shark-shaped hat can be seen. The figure in the middle has two swords in his hands and his eyes are blue, having cold fury in them. The shape of a moon-shaped scar, exactly like the one on the flag can be seen on his right eye. The mayor steps up in front of the villagers, making it clear that he is leader. *“What do you want, pirates?”* 

The figure in the middle smiles, which unnerves the mayor. “We’re interested in that flag there.” He says, pointing to the flag of the World Pirates which was on the front of the island. “More so interested in the person that put it there…” The mayor, knowing something is fishy with these guys, opens his mouth to yell, *“None of your damn business!” *

The man in the middle chuckles, a low chuckle, but every villager hears it and it shakes 
their bone. “Incorrect. You see it is my business.” He states. The mayor grits his teeth. *“Leave now.”* The man in the middle laughs at the mayor’s bravery. “Such, bravery is admired. But understand something. I have a crew of one-hundred men, not counting us three. These men have been kept cooped up in my ship for some while and really want to use their swords on somebody. They have no problem with cutting through children or women.” 

*“You bastard! How dare you threaten us so calmly!?”*  The mayor shouts. With a smug grin on his face, the captain of the crew peers down on the mayor. “Simple. Now tell me where did they say they’d be going?” The mayor closes his eyes. He didn’t want to sell out Duke, but he couldn’t let his citizens be harmed. It was his job as mayor to protect them. He knew the dangers that would happen, if he allowed Duke to take Littleback as territory. However, he did it anyway and was shaken up by the fact that a threat was already being made. After some thinking, he finally says, “*The first-mate said they’d be going to Moonshine Island, next.” *

The villagers all started to yell at the mayor for his choice. He had given up the town’s savior to some random pirate! How dare he! “Good, good. To be honest, I would kill all of you right here and now, but I want to save and conserve my energy. It’s not every day that you get to meet with an old friend!” The anchor is lifted and the ship starts to drift off. “Good doing business with you!”

The mayor falls to his knees. *“What have I done?”* He asks, looking up to the heavens for answers. All he sees our stars, though. Stars staring down at him… He also sees the moon and he frowns, looking back at the ship which is going away now with scared eyes. Who exactly where these men?

“Soon, soon I’ll have my revenge Duke.” said the man in middle, his eyes gleaming and his moon-shaped scar becoming much more prominent.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 3, 2011)

*The Orange Alliance...*

The water beneath both the Atlas pirates and Devil King pirates ship started to rise. A very large submarine a little bigger than an average pirate ship rose from the ocean below. The top of the Buster opened up several panels, and the Orange Alliance's flag rose from the center. 

"....The fuck is this?" Dante said looking up at the submarine. Drake watched in awe at the large vessel, his jaw practically dropping to the floor. 

Some footsteps could be heard coming from inside the ship, and soon a few figures became visible at the top of the opening in the ship. Griso, along with Lubs and Shinsou walked aboard to see the ships on both sides of their vessel. "Do not be alarmed. We are not here to harm you. We are but the growing resistance known as the Orange Alliance," Griso said as he stroked the orange sash around his neck. "Perhaps you've heard of us..."

"Nope," Drake said bluntly. Griso quickly held back his irritation, gritting his teeth in an awkward grin. "That's alright, I suppose. I trust you are pirates, judging from your flags."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 3, 2011)

*With Syrei and the Phoenix Pirates*

Syrei cursed to himself and he admitted to Rose that he couldn't cut the metal that bound the ship. He was very tempted to try it but he already knew what the result would be. Rose interrupted his sulking

"Well that settles it. We're goin to the bridge!"

He couldn't help but smiling

"Good, I want another crack at that sneaky bastard" Syrei said

They walked got up onto the bridge and followed Kenji toward the town, Syrei was still in a foul mood that he had been slashed and he wasn't able to pay back the honor less bastard in kind. They got to a blockade of sorts and were stopped by some common looking thugs.

"Oh crap I forgot about these guys..." Kenji said
"Who the heck are these goons?" Rose asked.
"They're with Garvin."

That was all Syrei needed to hear, he reached for the hilt of his sword and jumped into the air toward the top of the wooden while the man was in mid speech.

One of the men screamed at them, waving around a battle axe over his head. 

"*OI! THIS IS GARVIN-SAMA'S TERRITORY. YOU LOT NEED TO PAY THE TOLL TO PASS INTO BRIDGETOP TOWN. THE TOLL IS 500 BERI PER PERSON. PAY OR TURN BACK NOW!!*" 
"I'm not paying and I'm not turning back" Syrei shouted as he landed on top the wall 
"What you gunna do about it?" he said

The one with the battle axe ran toward him screaming at the top of his lungs as soon as he took the first step Syrei knew these men and Garvin's crew weren't the same. These seemed to be common thugs, Syrei frowned as he ducked the sloppy swing and grabbed the man's face in his clawed hand and slammed him into the ground. He knelt down and looked at the other men who stood back petrified at seeing their boss put down so easy.

"You see that little masked thief that hangs out with your boss"
"Tell him I'm coming for him" Syrei said angrily

He tossed the man off the wall and off the bridge into the sea below, he put a hand up to the hilt of his sword and turned to the others.

"You guys were saying something about a toll?"

*Elsewhere*

A cloaked figure removed a scope from her eye and stood up, 

"They really do seem to be shaking things up with no regard for Garvin" Lorei said to herself 
"They are either very strong or very reckless. Hopefully a little bit of both."

The wind a top the bridge whipped her black cloak around, she was quite the distance from the scene but with her scope and the eyes of her trusted owl she could see clearly what was happening. She'd been watching them since their run in with Garvin on their ship and she had even helped them out a bit against her better judgment.

"Maybe they will be the ones who will set this place free, I've been thinking about it but I definitely can't do it alone" 

Just then an owl flew down out of the sky and landed on the railing of the bridge the owl's seemed to change colour from white to black.

"I still can get that damm camo to work properly. It keeps fading in and out, using it for myself would be suicide before I perfect it."

The owl was thrown off the railing on to the ground, there was what seemed to be a bullet hole in it's chest. Lorei dove on the gound and tried to take cover she knew it was fruitless though. This was the second time in two days someone had shot her owl. She looked at the sparking hole.

"Poor Nyctimene" she said
"I'm running out of parts to fix you, I wish I could find out who the hell is shooting you" 
"Whoever it is has a gun with a longer range than mine, and that's annoying me" she admitted
"What I wouldn't do to get my hands on it"

She picked up Nyctimene and ran for the edge of the bridge and jumped off, she pulled out Ivory from her waist and stuffed a hook in the nozzle and shot it into the bottom of the bridge. She the wire jerked and she pulled herself up into a hole right at the bottom of the bridge. 

"Looks like another night spent fixing you, when I get my hands on that creep" she said shaking her fists

*Elsewhere*

"Heheheheheheheheehehheehehehehee"
"Silly little girl, she thinks no body knows she's here but Pogo knows" the little man said with a smile

He crawled up the face of one of the bridges supporting beams with a line of sea gulls slung to his back along with his sniper rifle.

"I will take all of her guns and her little birdee too when I go get her, but not today" he said happily


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 3, 2011)

*With Anya?*

As the rain poured down on her, Anya managed to get her composure together. She didn?t want anyone else on the ship to notice something was different about her. She wasn?t a different person or anything, but she had left behind a part of herself in that alley. Anya really didn?t even know what that meant, but she knew that she something inside her had changed. Maybe for the better or for the worse. Anya really didn?t care. She just wanted to rest.

So she drags herself back to the ship and jumps on board. ?So what?s going on?? She asks, not truly interested. Then Lucio looks over to her and mouths the words ?Fleet Admiral?. Anya?s eyes widen in pure amazement. ?The fleet admiral? As in Archer Armstrong?? She asks, as if there was another fleet admiral out there. When Serena nods, she begins shaking uncontrollably. 
*?OHMIGOSHOHMIGOSHOMIHGOSHOMIGOSH!!!!!?* She shrieks, so loud that it scrambles the Den Den Mushi?s radio. The result is everyone hearing a barely intelligible language.

This had gotten Anya moving again, and she tries to calm herself down. She takes several deep breathes and notices Stryker rolling his eyes at her childish outburst. No doubt, they wouldn?t see a difference in her and soon Anya was back to her old, bubbly self?

*With Levy?*

Going up the stream was very excitable for Levy who only went madder as he steered the ship. As a Fishman, he knew water and so as the ship went faster, it didn?t really affect him. It only brought a grin to his face to see the other human members of the crew scrambling. It was then that another ship came into view and pressing forward, Satan?s Mistress got close to the Gaia. Levy takes his hand off the steering wheel for a bit, realizing that the stream was pulling them along.

He can now see this human crew and he glares at them-

"WHAT THE HELL IS THAT?!?!?!"

His eyes widened in rage and Levy stares directly into Drake?s eyes, his _SOUL_ (for dramatic effect) and says, ?Can I jump over and eat him, captain?? He asked Dante, having the urge to do so even without Dante?s permission.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 3, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath and The Phoenix Pirates*

Gatrom watched as Syrei dispatched the two hired thugs that were guarding the entrance to the bridge town. Gatrom had to admit, he didn't know Syrei that well, but there was no doubt he was skilled. And even though it felt like they had not been traveling together for very long, it seemed that everyone in the crew had already gone through quite a bit together.


"Nice form Syrei. I guess that's one way to send a message. But hey, looks like you guys will be fine without me for a little bit, I think I'm going to head into town for a bit and see if I can stock up on a few of the supplies we need. We're running low on a few things." Gatrom said to the rest of the crew as he waved his goodbye.

Twenty minutes later, Gatrom was walking down the street in what appeared to be the most run-down district in the town, and that's really saying a lot when the town is made on top of the remains of a run-down bridge.

Gatrom looked at all the dilapidated buildings as he walked by, inspecting them for some unknown quality. Then, appearing to have found what he was looking for, Gatrom walked up to the next building and knocked four consecutive times, then silence, then two consecutive times, then silence.

A plate in the door opened up revealing a peephole. A face appeared on the other side, yet all Gatrom could see were the man's eyes. 

"Password?" The man asked.

"Hugo." Gatrom responded in an even tone. 

The slide closed and Gatrom waited patiently until unlocking sounds could be heard from behind the door. The door then opened to reveal a sub-basement arena. In the gigantic darkly lit room, there stood hundreds of men from the worst backgrounds. All of them turned towards the pit in the center where two men stood. 

After a few minutes of watching the fight, only one man stood, and the other was being helped off to the side. The victor raised his hands in triumph.  

Gatrom turned to the closest spectator beside him. "The competition this time looks good. What is the prize for winning?"

"Good? None of these guys even stand a chance. Some pirate came in here the other day and has defeated every man he's fought since. It's messing up the whole betting system! But the prize? That's this fruit. I don't know how they got it, but they say it's one of those devil fruit thingys." The man next to him responded.

Gatrom immediately went to the registration and signed up for the games. As he entered the arena, the crowd began to cheer. Gatrom's ears perked up as he heard that sound and goosebumps began to form on his arm. This is what he lived for. This spirit of competition. The sound of the crowd. And a thought that knowing only one person was going to walk out of the arena the victor. 

Gatrom looked over at his opponent who had just stepped out as well. The man was wearing a ninja tabi and was hopping around preforming spinning kicks while attacking invisible opponents.

"They tell me your name is Gatrom Goliath. Your family's name is well known as prize fighters. However, lately I've heard of another Gatrom who's been circling around these parts. They say he's a pirate now. You wouldn't happen to be the same one who is running around babysitting some girl are you?" Gatrom's opponent said to him.

Then, the sound of the bell was heard and the fight had begun. Gatrom immediately sprinted forward towards the man as fast as he could. When he got close enough, he launched himself forward feet first, catching the man in between his legs. Then, after rotating his body quickly, he whipped his legs around causing the man's top half of his body to be slammed into the ground.

"Say what you want about me. But you say one more word about my captain and you will find my attacks to have turned lethal. Oh, and one more thing. Rose does NOT need my babysitting." Gatrom said as he pushed the man's head into the ground one last time for good measure before he walked out of the pit victorious. As he walked off, he could hear the announcer's voice over the speakers in the room.
*
"Next up, we have our reigning champion. Let's give it up for Marcus "Brick Fist" Jones!!"*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 3, 2011)

*With the Devil King and Atlas Pirates*

Drake's eyes grow as wide as they can as he hears the words leave Semmy's mouth. He steps back slowly and then falls over onto his back in shock, "The panda can talk! The Grand Line's awesome..."

“Can I jump over and eat him, captain?” Dante holds his hand up in front of Levy, "I don't want to find out what idiots do to your stomach." 

Drake pops back up and looks towards Kong, "Why can't you talk..." Kong looks at him, offended, "Guess we'll work on that."

"Get us out of here," Levy makes his way back to the wheel and they begin to pull out, "Leaving already King? I guess royalty don't have time to talk to us common folk," he says with a chuckle, "But don't worry! Someday soon I'll be the one with the crown!"

Dante scoffs as the gap between their ships grows, "You're just gona' leave them? They're the competition!" Eli shouts, "They're a crew full of fools, just look at their Captain. They probably won't make it to the first island," he then turns towards Eli, with a menacing look on his face, *"And are you questioning your Captain...?"*

Eli gulps, "I-I'd better check up on the repairs," Dante looks back at the Gaia, "Though I'd better send a message," he raises his hand slowly, *"Hell's Fury."*

The water around the Gaia begins to bubble in several patches around it. Suddenly multiple geysers of flames shoot up around the ship. Drake watches, arms crossed as the flames surround the boat but quickly die down, "The Grand Line has some scary people," though there is no fear in his voice, infact it seems to be more like excitement, "Alright people lets ship out! Lets go...That way!"

"We need a log pose fir-" suddenly a seagull flies by and drops a log pose in her hands, it flies off and drops one into the Devil King's hands as well, "Well that was convenient..." she shakes it off and takes a look at the pose, "Guess we're going that way," she says with a shrug, pointing towards the direction that Drake pointed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2011)

*Bridgetop Town/With the Phoenix Pirates*
The base of the Sharktooth Pirates was a giant warehouse located beside an old dry dock built into the very bridge itself. *The Blitzkrieg* and _The Phoenix Song_ currently occupied the massive dock. Garvin stood at the edge of the bridge, staring with disgust as Mirko swallowed whole the brace of dead seagulls that Pogo had brought with him. "Thanks little buddy," Mirko told the little goblin like man, before belching loudly. Garvin waved his webbed hands at the foul smell that suddenly wafted through the air. *"DAMMIT MIRKO!"* he growled. The only freshly caught meat that Garvin preferred was of the seafood variety. Mirko however wasn't so discerning in his appetites.  "Sorry boss," Mirko said with a sheepish grin. Garvin looked about the base and noticed that his first mate was gone. *"Where the hell is Marcus anyway?" *

"You know him." Mirko waved around his obese arms and punched the air comically. "Still living out his glory days." Meanwhile Pogo leaped atop the deck of _The Phoenix Song_, his beady little eyes scanning the deck. "Oh ho ho look at what the boss brought Pogo today." He stuck out a green and bloated tongue and licked the wooden deck. Pogo closed his eyes as if pondering. "Hmmm...yes very good material. Strong and durable. We can sell the lumber for a high price. 

*"Good! Then get started on taking her apart!"* Garvin barked. *"We'll sell the lumber to that idiot Nezumi."* The corrupt bridge builder was many miles down at the other end of the bridge, supervising its never ending construction. 

"One more thing boss. Pogo spotted the little sniper girlie girl again while catching seagulls. Pogo had a clear shot but Pogo didn't take it." 

Garvin nodded. That sniper bitch had been causing troubles for him lately. There were rumors about her and where she had been these last years. Even though the girl was just a minor nuisance, Garvin still could appreciate talent. He had offered her a place in his crew but the bitch had ungratefully refused. *"Fuck her. She's of no threat to me. Next time you see the shot you take it!" * Pogo chuckled and nodded. "Oh yes boss. Pogo will shoot the girlie girl and take her toys!" 

Suddenly a group of his men came running into the base. *"What the hell?"* They looked scared for their lives and stopped before Garvin, breathing in ragged gasps. *"Why the fuck aren't you at the toll wall?"* 

"These people they came out of nowhere. One of 'em was a swordsman...and a friggin teenage girl. They just ran though us like nothin!" 

Genjuro who had been idling about with a bored face stopped and turned towards them. His eyes lit up at the mention of a swordsman. "What kind of sword was it?" he asked eagerly. 

"Fuckin huge thing the color of blood. They went into town. We can show you where they went!"  

Both Mirko and Genjuro looked at Garvin who nodded back at them with a shark like grin. *"Looks like they didn't run off after all." * Suddenly Genjuro disappeared and reappeared behind two of the men, a bright red katana drawn. Their heads rolled off their necks and clattered across the floor. Mirko grabbed another and stuffed the man into the massive folds of his flesh, suffocating and crushing him to death. Garvin grabbed the last remaining man by the neck and lifted him high into the air. With one bite he crushed the man's head like a pumpkin between his shark teeth, and spit his remains over the bridge. *"Your services are no longer required. HYAMAHYAMAHYAMA!!"* 

*"Pogo leave the ship for now and come with us!"* Garvin ordered. The goblin like man laughed madly and twirled about. He grabbed up his rifle and scampered after Garvin and the others, clawing along the side of the bridge and remaining hidden. 

_Elsewhere..._
Rose, Syrei, and Ursla followed Genji to his grandfathers workshop. It was a  run down old lot filled with rusty machines of all types. An old man with scraggly gray hair and greasy overalls stood in front of a garage, tinkering with a strange looking engine of some sort. 

"Hey pops!" Kenji exclaimed with a wave. 

The old man turned about and smiled at Kenji. "Hiya Kenji." When he caught sight of Rose and the others he narrowed his eyes with suspicion however. "Who are they?"

"They're the Phoenix Pirates, but they're not bad pirates like Garvin's goons..." Kenji paused and glanced towards Syrei nervously. "Well kind of nice. Anyway they got into a fight with Garvin and need your help." The old man's eyes widened with curiosity. "Really now? Well any enemy of Garvin is a friend of mine." Rose ran up to him and shook his greasy hands with a smile. "Nice to meet ya old guy. So you'll help free our ship then?"

Suddenly a loud explosion could be heard from not too far away in the town square. A booming voice carried through the air. *"PHOENIX PIRATES COME OUT IF YOU DARE!"* 

"Oh my..." muttered the old man. 

Rose grinned and put on her metal combat gloves, making her petite fists seem twice as big. "Round 2."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 3, 2011)

*Windy Rain Island with Shina*

Shina walked through the streets of Windy Rain, once the marines came to take Yoko away she went for a walk. She should have headed strait back to the ship but she began to wander aimlessly. Her body was still racked with pain, a lot of her muscles were torn up. She could walk around but just barely

"I kinda get why the technique was forbidden" Shina said thoughtfully

Just then Lucio's broadcast came in over her wrist mushi and she frowned as she looked at the watch on her other hand. She didn't realize how long she was walking around for. She began to make her way toward *the Xtreme Machine* when a group of children ran up to her. 

"_Thanks for saving us Miss Marine_" one of them said before running off
"That's why I do this" Shina said

She made haste back to the vessel and found she was the one everyone was waiting on. Lucio and the others were listening to a broadcast 

"Sorry for being late" she announced
"Shoooo, I'm talking to the Fleet Admiral!" Lucio said in a shushed voice

Shina just nodded and scowled at Lucio, he was infuriating at times but they got through their first mission without any casualties on their side. She noticed that she wasn't the only one without bumps and bruises. That made her a little relieved all the talk about rookies and stuff they all got through their fights in tact. Only her pride stopped her from collapsing on the deck in front the others. She headed strait for the galley where the marine cook was preparing their dinner.

"Protein, A LOT of it" Shina said

The cook looked at her small frame and smiled 

"*MEAT!!!!*" Shina said sitting down
"All of it"

The look he had on his face changed as she shot him a glare, he began by bringing her a small plate with some kind of sliced meat on it.

"Are you kidding?" Shina asked
"Keep bringing it until I tell you to stop!!!!" she demanded

When she opened up the gates it was like her body was consuming itself and if she didn't replace the calories there would definitely be dire consequences. She almost inhaled plate after plate of what the cook brought her. Once she had her fill she leaned back and relaxed. She'd eaten enough to get her body back to normal all she needed was some rest now. She would sleep for a few days at least as her body repaired itself. It wasn't sleep but a state of deep meditation that she learned along with the technique of opening the heavenly gates.

"If anyone is looking for me I'll be in my room" Shina said as she walked out the mess hall. She bumped into Serena in the hall way
"Glad to see we all made it back in one piece" Shina said to her with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 3, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *Windy Rain Island with Shina*
> 
> Shina walked through the streets of Windy Rain, once the marines came to take Yoko away she went for a walk. She should have headed strait back to the ship but she began to wander aimlessly. Her body was still racked with pain, a lot of her muscles were torn up. She could walk around but just barely
> 
> ...



Serena's eyes widened at the mention of the Phoenix Pirates. That goddamn crew that had destroyed the pride of Marine base G12. She clutched her fists tightly and snapped the cigarette in two between her teeth. She almost couldn't believe it at first. The face of that bastard Gatrom Goliath was the first image that popped into her mind. The way he insulted her with all that talk of fighting for true justice instead of her own vengeance, it still stung her all these weeks later. Deep down she knew his words stung so much because there was truth in them, but it still made her hate him even more nonetheless. 

_Finally, you're mine Gatrom Goliath!_

_Several minutes later..._
Serena headed straight to the mess hall, still slightly annoyed at Lucio's attempt to make her seem like an idiot in front of the Fleet Admiral. The only thing on her mind at the moment was eating a light meal and then immediately going back into training. Injuries be damned, she thought to herself. 

Serena was also glad that she'd be leaving this part of the East Blue once and for all. It was the place where Serena had experienced her first defeat as a Marine. The fact that she was born and raised in this area didn't help matters much either. Too many old memories were locked here, some good, like with her brother for instance, but quite a few of the memories were not very pleasant at all. It was better to leave such things buried and in the past. "So long shit hole..." she muttered under her breath while taking a drag of her cigarette. 

It was then that Shina bumped into Serena. The excitable girl as usual not watching where she was going. Serena returned Shina's good natured smile with a slight look of apathy, contrails of smoke wafting from a lit cigarette between her lips. "Yeah I'm glad that you rookies didn't need to be bailed out," she replied coldly. "Newsflash Ensign not all of us will come back in one piece every time. So prepare yourself for that fact. This mission was a cake walk, but things will get a lot tougher from here on out." 

Looking at Shina's face reminded Serena of his brother's face. That goofy smile as he embarked on his first mission as a Marine. It was also his last mission.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 3, 2011)

*"I have a mission for you Lieutenant. It's a simple bag and tag operation. The targets in question are the Phoenix Pirates, a rookie crew in the East Blue. You are to capture the pirates and transfer them to the Great Blizzard Gaol."* 

Lucio's eyes lit up brighter than his sword, and that is pretty damn bright. They were alao the size of the real moon. The other squad members began to arrive and were quite noisy. Lucio was strict on silencing each and every one of them as they boarded the ship. He wouldn't lose this golden oppurtunity of receiving a mission directly from the Fleet Admiral himself. 

"Expect nothing but success from me.....I mean us, Fleet Admiral-san! I won't disappoint, for we of the *X*treme Marine Squadron, are champions of JUSTICE!" Lucio responded back to the den den mushi with a tone of complete confidense. 

Archer's voice became serious as he came to the most important part. *"The captain is my niece so please bear that in mind."* 

"Of course, Sir! I'll be sure to give her a spanking on the behind.....well, not in that way, sir. I meant in a JUSTICE sort of way, which is completely not sexual. Uhhh, yea! I'll just use my sword. Wait, but cutting her would be bad too. Hitting a girl is a no-no in my book! I shall find a way, SIR!" Lucio replied, saluting towards the air again. The line went dead.

Lucio exhaled a considerable amount of stress and excitement from the call. "Me, the Fleet Admiral gave ME my own personal assignment! Lt. Commander here I come!" Lucio exclaimed as he waved his sword in the air. 

The Lt. went and grabbed the main audio speaker for the _Xtreme Machine._ He cleared his throat and hollared, "ATTENTION ALL *X*TREME MARINE SQUADRON MEMBERS! WE HAVE BEEN ASSIGNED A MISSION BY FLEET ADMIRAL ARCHER HIMSELF!!! WE ARE TO CAPTURE THE 'PHOENIX PIRATES' AND DELIVER THEM TO THE GREAT BLIZZARD GAOL!!! WE MOVE OUT IN 2 HOURS! OR LESS! BETTER YET AFTER WE EAT!"


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 3, 2011)

*With Shina and Serena aboard The Xtreme Machine
*
"Newsflash Ensign not all of us will come back in one piece every time. So prepare yourself for that fact. This mission was a cake walk, but things will get a lot tougher from here on out." 

Shina just smiled at Serena

"Well I guess we will just have to get tougher too" she said

It was obvious that she would have to do a lot more than just come back alive to prove herself to the others. The pain that racked her body was a good thing, all those destroyed muscles would be rebuilt stronger than they were before.

"I'll see you around Lt." she said with a salute that brought a visible wince to her face

Just then Lucio's voice blasted out over the PA system of the ship both Serena and Shina stopped to listen to the announcement

"Hmm another mission already, I need to rest so I can be ready before we get there" Shina said

She walked off leaving Serena standing in the hall

"Smoking is bad for you, martial artists shouldn't smoke" Shina called over her shoulder as she walked toward the accommodations.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 3, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Green Cloaks...*
> 
> Kris watches as the marine boards their ship, "Well those two seem to be having fun with him, and I'd hate to just join in that party," he turns his attention towards the marine ship, "Maybe I can find a playmate there!"
> 
> ...



"Nnngh... Whose makin all that noise?" From below deck comes a blond man wearing a black leather jacket. "Tyre, Take him out." Jinto commands. "Aw man... but..." The blond man rubs the back of his head. "Just do it. You've got your orders." Tyre nods. "Alright lieutenant, i've got it." Tyre cracks his knuckles. "Guess i'll start off easy..." Dashing forward he crushes a plank of wood and throws his arm back. "fifty pound anchor!" 

Jinto's massive snake chain shoots off from the side of the ship and wraps around the front of the Green cloaks ship. "You will sink to the bottom of the sea!" Rex smirks. "Bring it on snakey." Alex looked over at Kaizo. "Damn these guys are strong..." He gripped his chest. "And we haven't healed yet..."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 3, 2011)

*Aboard The Gaia with The Atlas Pirates*

Alastor stayed in his room for the journey over reverse mountain, the others were very excited about it but it just wasn't his thing. That and he was a little afraid of falling off the ship. Once things had calmed down and the boat stopped rocking he walked out of his room in his real body and up onto the deck. There were eruptions of flame around the boat

"What the hell am I walking into now?" Alastor said

The flames died down just as quickly as they had started up leaving great clouds of steam. He looked at the excited look on Drake's face as he pointed the direction they would go. Through the clouds of steam Alastor could see something else floating on the surface of the water.

"What the hell is that submarine? and who the hell are those guys?" Alastor asked taking everyone's attention off the ship that was headed away from *The Gaia*


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 3, 2011)

*The Orange Alliance...*

Griso looked visibly annoyed by the other two captain's conversations. He felt very much ignored for such an entrance. As the Devil Kings sailed away Griso brushed them off. "Mah! Good riddence to ya." As Clemens was given a Log Pose, Griso's eyes lit up. He quickly hopped aboard the Atlas Pirates ship and addresses the crew. "Well, looks like you guys have just the thing I was looking for." He held out his hand for the log pose. "Not sure how you got that, but do you think you can find it in your heart to give it to us?"

"No," Clemens said blunty. 

"GABEEN!" Griso shouted as his jaw dropped.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 3, 2011)

*Aboard The Gaia with The Atlas Pirates
*
Alastor put his hand on his rapier as the other members of the crew prepared themselves for a fight. He watched the interaction between Clemens and Griso and realized the guy was harmless

"Don't be so mean Bevy" Alastor said with a smile

He held up the log pose that Clemens had in her hands moments ago, she did a double take as she looked back at her hand and the log pose Alastor held in his hand. 

"Hey what are you doing?" Clemens asked
"Don't worry Bev just helping out our fellow man"

He winked at Clemens and nodded to Drake

"That should help you out quite a bit" Alastor said to Griso

Alastor had the real log pose in his pocket, what he'd given Griso was a simple pocket watch with Astral Energy surrounding it looking like a log pose. Alastor had been working on something similar to this for a long time and he was about to test how good his copies were to the naked eye.

"It was nice meeting you guys, glad we could help out" Alastor said as he ushered Griso off the Gaia


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 4, 2011)

*The Orange Alliance...*

Griso looked down at the object Alastor had just given him. "Hmm, well. I suppose this will do..." Griso slowly made his way back to his ship, but abruptly turned around to face the crew again. "You got any food?"

"No, leave." Nirra said as she stepped forward, her arms crossed. Griso turned pale, looking up at the giant woman. He quickly turned around and adjusted his cape. "Hm, alright. Everything seems to be in order here. Good luck to you." He hopped back onto the Buster, and motioned to Shinsou and Lubs as he entered the ship. They quickly joined him. The Buster then quickly submerged itself again and it was gone.

Nirra turned back to Alastor. "What was that all about? Now we've got nothing." Alastor smiled as he pulled the real log pose out of his pocket and presented it to Nirra. "I...oh."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 4, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
"Smoking is bad for you. Martial artists shouldn't smoke," Shina called over her shoulder as she walked away. 

Serena half chuckled to herself at Shina's comment. _Uppity little brat,_ she thought to herself. Serena produced a pack of West Blue Marlboro brand cigarette's from her back pocket. The pack was already half empty and would surely be done by tonight (two packs a day being her average). She stared at the rugged cowboy figure on the front of the pack, his iconic face set in a defiant pose, and a cigarette tucked out of the corner of his mouth. She couldn't help but smirk. 

_One year ago/East Blue Marine Base G12... 
"And straighten that hat. Your vest looks wrinkled. Are you sure you ironed it properly?" 

Seaman Recruit Quentin Butler gently shrugged off his sister as she tried to adjust his Marine ball cap. "Jeez Serena, you're even worse then mom was. I'm good to go."

Ensign Serena Butler chuckled and took a step back, looking up at her brother proudly and taking the measure of him. He was barely 17 and fresh out of the academy, already a foot taller then she was, and would surely become much taller when he grew into his full body. Some called him a prodigy but to her he was still his little bro. "I just want to make sure my brother looks like a proper Marine is all," she said with a smirk.  

Quentin returned her smirk and reached for a pack of West Blue Marlboro cigarettes tucked into his vest pocket. As he lit a cigarette Serena rolled her eyes. She hated  those things. It was a bad habit he emulated from their long deceased father. No matter how many times she had tried to kick the habit out of him (both literally and figuratively), he still clung to it. Quentin noticed her expression and shrugged innocently. "Yeah, yeah. It's just one good luck cigarette before I shove off." 

A loud whistle could be heard from a Marine battleship in the distance, the final warning call to board. Quentin looked towards the ship with an eager look in his eyes and then smiled at Serena. "That's me." He flicked away the cigarette and stood at attention before her, then saluted with a click of his boot heels. Serena saluted back, but for some reason she felt a pang of worry deep in the pit of her stomach. "I should go with you...you know just to make sure-"  Without warning Quentin wrapped his arms around Serena and hugged her. "I'll be fine. My badass sister taught me how to fight after all." 

"I'm proud of you. Dad would be proud too," Serena replied. 

He handed her his pack of cigarettes. "Here hold on to this for me until I get back." 

"Kick ass Marine."

"You know it!" 

Serena watched silently as he ran off to the battleship and lined up with the other recruits. She wanted nothing more then to join him, but she knew this was his own journey to prove himself. Her brother waved to her from the deck of the ship as it sailed out of port, and she waved back. It was the last time she'd ever see him alive. _


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 4, 2011)

*World Pirates…*

The Avenging Norseman bobbled through the waters and Duke, now standing on the helm, like he did every so often. Up ahead was the island known as Moonshine Island, not really spectacular, even from afar. A grin was on Duke’s face as air hits him. “Moonshine Island! Here I come! So get ready for the Emperor!” He roared. The ship hits the shore and Duke jumps down, landing on the beach. As Duke’s eyes survey the place, he frowns. “I’m not particularly impressed. I don’t see any magical pools of moonshine for one.” 

Rush shakes his head at his captain. “All of the moonshine is underneath the town, in caves.” Duke pumps his arm in the air and points in the direction of town. “To town then! We must announce our presence to the villagers!” Knowing Duke, he probably meant to go make some grandiose speech and get into trouble. His coat swaying behind him, Duke heads in the direction of the town, Kaya and Rush following after him.  Passing a sign which reads:

*MOONSHINE TOWN
HOME OF THE MOONSHINE CAVES
THIS WAY <*

Duke goes the way the sign says, ready to see these Moonshine Caves… There is a little road and as they walk upon, a town becomes easier to see. It was your average town, buildings and such. However, the town seemed to glow with white energy, perhaps from all of the moonshine? But Moonshine didn’t glow if he was correct…  Upon entering the town, Duke sees a lot of people carrying jugs of white, frothing Moonshine. Duke’s eyes flash and he grins, “Let’s go check out these caves…”

They walk across town, and when they reach the back of town, they see there is a little sign which reads, *“Moonshine caves. 5$ entry fee.”* Duke grumbles, “Five dollars just to enter a damn cave? I’m a pirate, I don’t have to pay!” He starts to walk over and knock down the sign, but a little tiny guy stops him. He is like a ant, small, and has glasses. He has a mostly bald head, but with two twigs of hair which remind you of antennas. He is wearing a brown suit and sweating. “Uh sorry, sir. Moonshine Caves are closed today. There’s been a cave in.” He points to the cave and there is indeed a huge boulder, blocking the way. “It should be cleared out by tomorrow, so feel free to come by then. Check into a motel, there’s a good one I kn-“ The look on Duke’s face tells him to shut up. “There’s plenty of fresh, frothing Moonshine in the bars..."

Duke considers animating the rock and just moving it, but he decides it is not worth the effort. “C’mon guys, let’s see how the local bar looks…”


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 5, 2011)

*Bridge Top Town with The Phoenix Pirates
*
Lorei looked down at her tools, it was all she had left of the man she called father. She had finished up fixing Nycitemene, she looked over to the owl and it hooted softly. Lorei smiled and ruffeled it's feathers

"I think I should go talk to those new people, they should be able to help out here" Lorei said

She grabbed her gun belt and put it on 

"Go ahead NyCy" she said to the owl That was the shortened name she'd given him. It was NyCy version 5.0 thanks to that damm shooter

It flapped and flew out of the opening below the bridge, she pulled down her goggles with her left eye showing what the owl saw. She grabbed her long range rifle that she called Daddy and loaded it up. 

"I wonder" she said picking up a small cube with what seemed to be hundreds of eyes on each of it's sides
"It's almost done, I guess I can test it out now"

She jumped through the hole and grabbed the wire she used to swing herself ontop the bridge. She began making her way down the bridge her shoes making almost no noise on the bridge's surface. She suddenly saw something through Nycitemene's eyes that made her quicken her paste. 

*Elsewhere*

"*PHOENIX PIRATES COME OUT IF YOU DARE!*"

"_Oh my..._" muttered the old man.

Rose grinned and put on her metal combat gloves, making her petite fists seem twice as big. "Round 2."

Syrei burst out the door while Rose put on her gloves, before him stood the Garvin and the others. 

"That fish freak is mine" Rose said exiting the door

Syrei pulled his sword free and pointed it strait at Genjuro before charging him and jumping into the air bringing his sword down with a huge two handed slash. Genjuro's eyes danced for a split second before he pulled out one of his katana. He blocked the strike with his whole body his knees buckled and a small crater underneath Genjuro's feet appeared and he sunk slightly into the bridge. There was a thunderous clang and a small spark, red flame began to creep up the blade from the point of impact.

"So that's why they call you the crimson flame" Genjuro said through the flames 

Syrei was pushing with both hands he had to admit Genjuro was stronger than he looked but the sword had a lot to play in this. The force of that blow should have shattered a sword like that but this sword seemed special. 

"My steel spine" Genjuro said

He pulled away allowing Syrei to fall forward and sheath his katana and pulled another one in a swift motion. He was very fast Syrei twisted his body and swung his flaming sword but Genjuro already had another sword out

"Snow Petal Dance" he said swinging a sword that Syrei recognized

What seemed to be a blast of ice slammed into Moongarm making the flames die down considerably. Syrei saw surprise in Genjuro's eyes

"A cold breeze isn't going to put out my crimson flames" Syrei shouted

The fire on the sword seemed to respond to him flaring up again. Genjuro retreated putting away that katana and pulled out another two Syrei hadn't seen either of these yet. 

"Tempest Strike" he said swinging both swords 

What seemed to be blue eletricity swirled around with wind from the other sword and flew toward Syrei

"Blood Fire" Syrei said swinging his own sword 

The two attacks clashed Syrei's own flaring up before engulfing Genjuro's own before exploding in a spray of crimson fire that flew toward Genjuro. He swung his Howling wind quickly but it seemed to make the fires bigger.

Syrei stood ready as the flamed died away, he had out that blue swords again. He swung in around him and the flames seemed to dye away again.

"So that's one with ice, one with wind, one with lightning and an incredibly heavy one." Syrei said

Genjuro's clothes were scorched and smoked but the murder in his eyes were clear as day

"Seems I have seen all your tricks and I still have two swords you don't know about" Genjuro said sliding Snow Petal into it's sheath.
"I'll see them now!" Syrei shouted as he ran toward Genjuro

Lorei lay down atop one of the bridge's support with her rifle to her eye

"I have a clear shot on Garivin" she said to herself

She got his head in her crosshairs and held her breath and pulled the trigger

*BANG*

A shot followed milliseconds after

*BANG*

Lorei gasped as the bullet she shot was shot out of the air falling on the ground at Garvin's feet

"You're shitting me!" Lorei shouted
"NyCy find that shooter" she said

Pogo snickered from his spot, that was an amazing shot he'd taken

"Girlee girl is so easy to predict" Pogo said setting himself up for another shot

He had Lorei in his sights and pulled the trigger

*BANG*


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 5, 2011)

*With Alastor and the Atlas Pirates*

"What was that all about? Now we've got nothing." Alastor smiled 

He pulled the real log pose out of his pocket and presented it to Nirra. 

"I...oh."
"Don't believe everything you see beautiful" Alastor said

Alastor tossed the log pose to Clemens that caught it out of the air, the others moved around and they got the boat moving again in the direction of the log pose. 

"That's enough distractions for one day" Alastor said with a smile
"What I actually came up here for was to see if anyone wanted a quick spar, I have something new I want to test out in an actual battle situation." he said
"Any takers?"

With all the attention on Alastor the others didn't notice a vessel coming from their back off in the distance.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 5, 2011)

*Aboard The Satan's Mistress with Keng*

Keng sat on the deck of the vessel with a nail he had gotten from Eli and several of Kuroc's humongous scales. The chains wrapped around his humongous sword jingled ever so often.

"Stop belly aching Kuroc!" Keng's voice boomed making several of the men around him jump

He stripped up the leather that he'd burnt earlier to make a sheath for the sword he'd taken from his last opponent. It was simple leather working and living by himself on that god forsaken swamp island for his entire life he could easily do things like this. He made a belt and a sheath for his new weapon. He got to his feet standing head and shoulders above the rest of the crew and strapped it on. The sword would have been a two handed sword for most other people but it was a one handed sword to him. He slide it into it's leather sheath which he wore at the base of his back with the hilt protruding from his right side like a normal person would wear a dagger. He sniffed the air and looked up toward the top of *The Satan's Mistress* he say a sea gull land on the top of the mast.

"You at the top there are you asleep" Keng roared up toward the crow's nest slamming his hand into it shaking the mast

Sea birds like sea gulls didn't live this far out to sea there had to be land near, he squinted off into the horizon and pointed. The others on the deck squinted but their eyes weren't as good as Keng's own. The man up in the crow's nest used a looking glass to look in the direction that Keng pointed.

"You there, alert the captain we have spotted our first conquest of the grand line" Keng commanded one of the men that stood behind him, the man paused for a few seconds as if thinking about if it was a good idea to carry any messages for Dante

The ship began to move in the direction that the island lay in as they got closer and closer Keng could see a humongous castle rising up into the clouds.

"Yessss" he said with a smile and a hiss
"_What is it sir?_" one of the men asked timidly knowing Dante's response to questions he grabbed his mouth but it was already too late.

Keng shot him a look with all his sharp teeth glittering in the sun light

"Palaces that big usually means that there are strong men guarding it"
"The bigger the palace, the richer the king and the more they are able to spend on protection meaning that they will have the strongest" Keng said 

He began to roar with excited laughter frightening a few of the men around him with his outburst. Keng was really an odd pirate, he cared nothing of treasures or conquest. All he wanted to do was fight people to be the strongest man. His mind passed over Dante, he didn't consider Dante a man, he was the devil himself.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 5, 2011)

*On Jumanji with the Mystic Pirates
*
"*U introdurs. Dis our island. U die!*" One of the tribal men yelled as he lunged at them with the rest of his accomplices.

Robin jumped out of the way of a spear one of them threw at her, she literally landed on nothing and jumped off of it to land in front of Feroy

"Close your eyes and cover your ears everyone!" she shouted

She landed right in front of the other Mystic Pirates

"She growled and the sound of thunder seemed to come from no where"

This startled a number of the men that had weapons aimed at them. Her body began to glow and flashed brightly suddenly blinding the people that were trying to surround them. Just then something hit her in the neck

"What the hell!!" she said drearily
"What did they hit me with?" she said before she collapsed onto the ground

*Several Hours later*

Robin's eyes open to see the earthen ground, she sat up and looks around her eyes still very blurred. The roof seemed to be made of leaves and there were several silhouettes seated around the room

"_Seems sleeping beauty finally woke up_" A voice she didn't recognize said
"Feroy? Tengu? Where are you guys?" Robin said 

She realized that she was bound hands and feet and there were several people in marine uniforms that she didn't recognize along with Feroy and Tengu in the small circular room.

"What the hell happened? The last thing I remeber was using the thunder growl then I woke up here" She said looking and Feroy and Tengu


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 5, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra quickly stepped up at Alastor's offer. "I'm always up for a good spar." She kicked her spear up and grabbed it, throwing it over her shoulder.

"I'm ready whenever you are. And don't be afraid to go all out."

*Bridge Top Town...*

Dapper got his things together, placing his newly purchased books into his bag. He wanted to get out of this country as soon as possible. Something about it bothered him greatly. He threw the bag onto his back and got ready to fly when her saw something odd fly into the bridge. "Hmm, was that another owl? I didn't think many were this far out." Dapper simply shrugged it off though, and got ready to fly to the new island.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 5, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *With Alastor and the Atlas Pirates*
> 
> "What was that all about? Now we've got nothing." Alastor smiled
> 
> ...



"Well that was weird," he says scratching his head at the exchange with the Orange Alliance, "Devil Kings and Submarines, oh I love the Grand Line already."

He then heard Alastor ask if there was anyone willing to spar, "I will! But you'd better be quick!" he leaps forward and fires a blast of red aura from his hand. 

Alastor quickly dove out of the way to avoid the attack but it continued to soar out of the ship and slammed into the boat that was trying to sneak up on them.

"WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING?!" a woman shouts from the ship.

"Eh?" Alastor turns to see what the shouting was about but Drake payed it no mind, "Stay focused new Ghost Friend!" he shouts dashing forward and throwing a punch.

Alastor twists his  body to avoid the blow, "Wait, there's-!" but Drake upper cuts him before he can finish. 

"How long are you going to ignore me?!" the girl shouts, "Well my name is Catalina-"

She is cut off by another rest blast shooting towards her, "What is going on?!?!?!"

"Alright! Who's next? Or are you ready for round two Ghost Boy?" he then looks over and sees an enraged girl on the opposite ship, "Eh? Who's that?"

"I just introduced myself! I'm Catalina-! Oh forget it, lets just wipe them out!" she raises her arm signals her crew to board the ship, "Wow, sure is a lot of action in the Grand Line. 3 crews in like 3 minutes," he punches his open palm, "But I don't think tricks will work on these guys. It's time to fight."

*With the Devil King...*

He sat in the Captain's quarters, or as he called it, his throne room. It was covered in crimson read furniture and walls but it had an eerie vibe with all of the chains and torches hanging from the walls.

A man slowly opened his door, "U-uh C-c-captain?" he asked, peaking his head in. A pitch fork flew from the door and pinned the man against the wall by his neck, a few more inches over and one of the points would have stabbed him right through the throat, *"You'd better have good reason for disturbing me."*

"W-we've reached an island sir!" Dante grins, "Oh is that so?" he rises from his throne and approaches the man, "Give me a brief description of the island, just so I know if you're wasting my time or not."

"I-it appears to be a kingdom. It has a castle that reaches into the sky and-!" Dante raises his hand, silencing the man, "That's quite enough...Sounds rather interesting..." he pulls his pitchfork out of the wall and heads above deck. The man falls to the ground, sweating bullets.

Dante slowly makes his way to the bright lights of the open sea, "A kingdom eh..." he says to Keng, his first subordinate, "It will be a fine start, but someday soon this entire world will be my kingdom..."

As they dock the ship Dante stands at the head of *Satan's Mistress * and tabs his pitchfork against the deck a few times, gaining the attention of each and every man and beast on the ship, "Do you all see that castle behind me," he announces, though it would be impossible to not see it, *"We'll be capturing it, and slaughtering anyone that gets in our way."*

The men looks around nervously, well all but the elite of the crew would expected no less, *"Uneasy? Perhaps my foolproof strategy will set your minds at ease: We will make a straight path for the castle, slaughtering anyone that stands in our way. We will continue this method all the way to the top of the castle until there isn't a single advisory left before us. For we are the Devil King Pirates! We are the strongest of the strong, and no one, I mean NO ONE will stop us!" * 

Many of the men begin to cheer, though they fear their captain more than the devil himself, he sure knows how to get them pumped up. They quickly get off the ship and begin to march towards the castle.

Dante leading the pack with Keng on his right, Jason next to him, and Levy and Semmy on his left. Behind the 5 monsters stood a large army of fodder, armed with swords guns and axes. 

*At the Castle of Bordone...*

"MY KING! MY KING!" a man shouts, rushing to the top floor of the castle as fast as he can, "MY KING! THERE'S-!"

"SILENCE FOOL!" a man in white dress clothes shouts, smacking him across the face and sending him to the floor, "My father is sick! He cannot be disturbed my idiots like you..."

The man bows, "Yes my prince...But there are what appear to be pirates! T-they're headed straight for the castle!"

"What shitty timing...Well send all forces that we have to the front gates! I don't want that filth stepping foot in my castle!" the man looks at him, "Your castle?"

*"You were on your way..."* he says in a dark tone, causing the man to run off.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 5, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra swiftly sent a punch to the top of Drake's head. "Moron! Pay attention next time!" She motioned towards the new woman who had arrived. "Ow, dammit Giganta." 

Nirra then turned around to face the newcomer. "Alright, lady. What's the deal here?" Nirra was still somewhat irritated that Catalina didn't actually explain anything yet. Nonetheless, she prepared her spear for a fight.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 5, 2011)

*Jumanji....*
Feroy slowly opened his eyes only to find to his surprise that both his legs and hands were bind together. His body also ached a bit and he had a few bruises going across his body. The last thing that the Mystic Pirate Captain could remember was fighting a group of tribal men that ambushed them for no apparent reason. He thought they had defeated them, but obviously he was mistaken. As Feroy scanned the room he discovered his first-mate, Tengu and Robin. There's also a group of Marines in the captive center. Though, they looked extremely starved and malnutrioned. Their Marine uniforms looked like rags from the dumpster in the local alley. This didn't make any sense, if Marines were also being held captive, then what exactly was going on?

"Oi, Tengu! Robin! Either of you guys awake?" Feroy called to his crewmates.

Robin lifted her head, "Yea, I am." Robin answered. 

"What about Tengu? Hey, Tengu!" Feroy's voice became a bit louder. 

"Zzzzzzzzzzzzz......" Loud snoring erupted from Tengu's mouth. If Feroy and Robin could, they would've face-palmed. 

*"Telekinesie!"* Feroy exclaimed in an otherworldly voice. A small pebble barely lifted off the ground and flew at Tengu. It knocked the blind swordsman in the head and he pounced up in surprise. "Man, this was my first time using telekinesis without the aid of my arms and I could barely lift a pebble."

"Why am I tied up?" Tengu questioned as he tried ti squirm free of his binds. "And where's my sword?!"

_"All of this is because of those tribal men." One of the Marines finally spoke up. He appeared to be a captured Marine Captain judging by the officer coat on his shoulder. "They've been capturing us Marines for a long time now. I'm guessing they only captured you guys because you'd be in the way."_

Feroy looked over towards the Marine as he spoke. "Just how long have you been here?"

_"It'll be going on a year in the next coming week."_ The Marines rebutted with a look of disatisfaction upon his face. _"However, rescue is on the way--for us at least."_ 

"What business does Marines have on this island anyway?"

The Marine Captain raised a curious brow at Robin, _"You mean to tell me you're pirates and you haven't heard of the rumored treasure on this island?!"_


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 5, 2011)

*Aboart The Gaia with the Atlas Pirates*

"Alright, lady. What's the deal here?" Nirra asked
"I am done taking, no one is listening. I'll let these talk" Catalina said showing her long finger nails

She swiped at Alastor but he jumped out of the way, her nails were long he knew they weren't normal. There were other pirates on the boat coming from the other ship. Alastor climbed up to the crow's nest quickly and left his human body up there. He could fight in his human body but he wasn't at his strongest he floated through the bottom and saw a man trying to climb up to get to his body

"Oh no you don't" Alastor said
"Astral Gun" 

He said as blue energy swirled around his hand and formed itself into a gun. He shot a blue orb of astral energy that hit the man in his back causing him to scream out in pain and fall to the deck of the ship. He landed on the deck as a man aimed a gun at him

"Astral Shift" he said his body becoming pale blue

The man shot and the bullet passed strait through him, Alastor smiled at the man's surprise and shot him with his Astral Gun. 

"Seems these guys have things under control" Alastor said as he watched the others 
"Lets see what they have on their ship" Alastor said
"Astral Spirit Clone" Alasotor said

A likeness of him appeared in front of him and he made himself invisible, the clone didn't have a lot of power but it was enough to occupy the pirates they were fighting as he raided the treasure of the other pirate ship. He floated through the wall of the other pirate ship. He floated through the various rooms until he saw a treasure chest.

"Jackpot" he said with a smile

He held out his hand and blue energy swirled around his hand forming the tools he used for lock picking. 

"Time to get to work"


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 5, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra crossed her arms as several men surrounded her. They quickly charged towards her, swinging their blades. Nirra swiped her spear across the deck, sending them flying off the ship and into the water. As a collection of others jumped on top of her from the mast. She quickly threw several of them off, leaving only a few still grabbing onto her, trying to force her down. Forcing her down to her knees, she struggled to pull them off. "Get...off!" 

She struggled back to her feet and ran for the water, jumping in, and causing the men to let go as she swam over to the enemy ship. She quickly climbed aboard the ship, and looked around at the crew. "I'm not sure what your problem is, but you guys aren't taking our ship."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 6, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Jumanji....*
> Feroy slowly opened his eyes only to find to his surprise that both his legs and hands were bind together. His body also ached a bit and he had a few bruises going across his body. The last thing that the Mystic Pirate Captain could remember was fighting a group of tribal men that ambushed them for no apparent reason. He thought they had defeated them, but obviously he was mistaken. As Feroy scanned the room he discovered his first-mate, Tengu and Robin. There's also a group of Marines in the captive center. Though, they looked extremely starved and malnutrioned. Their Marine uniforms looked like rags from the dumpster in the local alley. This didn't make any sense, if Marines were also being held captive, then what exactly was going on?
> 
> "Oi, Tengu! Robin! Either of you guys awake?" Feroy called to his crewmates.
> ...



*Pierre*​
A little while later Pierre would find himself being transported to another hut along with the other Marines that were captured. This sucked big time, since he wasn't even captured by these guys. He passed out and they tied him in chains... You pick the term...

"Hey watch it!" The young man yelled at one of the natives as they just tossed them captives into their new prison like bags of potatoes, most of them landing on their shoulders and faces since they were tied up at their hands and feet. The former sheriff landed similar to the rest of the Marines but as he looked into the dark place he saw a bunch of other men. "Hello everyone..." more Marines... But wait, as he looked to his right Pierre saw a bunch of men that weren't in Marine clothing, one particular dude had a bandanna over his eyes and dark red hair... That sounded familiar to the former sheriff so he rolled towards that group of people. "I guess you guys are not Marines..." He said in a low tone so the guards out of their prison wouldn't hear him. A sense of deja vu came over Pierre, this felt a bit familiar to him for some weird reason, breaking out of a prison with people he did not know. "So I don't plan on staying here long, wanna leave this place together?" A tone of seriousness could be felt in his voice, after all the guy had no intentions of staying and dying in this place.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With the Devil King...*
> 
> He sat in the Captain's quarters, or as he called it, his throne room. It was covered in crimson read furniture and walls but it had an eerie vibe with all of the chains and torches hanging from the walls.
> 
> ...



*Semmy*​
After preparing a large meal for every member of the crew Semmy took a break. He would go on to sleep for the remainder of the trip, until one of the new guys would go on to wake him because they reached an island. Despite feeling lazy the panda made his way to the deck where Dante would give a speech to the entire crew. That was a first, but Dante had big plans in his life, and if he wanted to grasp the entire world he had to be a good speaker as well. At least that was what Semmy figured as at the end of it he too felt a bit pumped up and the laziness vanish.

So after adjusting his shades and bandanna, his swords neatly tucked in his sash the animal got on land right after the captain. The strongest members were at the very front leading the charge, while the new guys followed. Looking towards the castle Semmy sniffed the air once. "*I smell tension...*" and that was the understatement of the week, as he knew that all hell would break lose as Dante just brought war upon this country.



Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates?*
> 
> The Avenging Norseman bobbled through the waters and Duke, now standing on the helm, like he did every so often. Up ahead was the island known as Moonshine Island, not really spectacular, even from afar. A grin was on Duke?s face as air hits him. ?Moonshine Island! Here I come! So get ready for the Emperor!? He roared. The ship hits the shore and Duke jumps down, landing on the beach. As Duke?s eyes survey the place, he frowns. ?I?m not particularly impressed. I don?t see any magical pools of moonshine for one.?
> 
> ...



*Shishi*​
Sitting in a random bar was Shishi. He was somewhat annoyed by the fact that he couldn't explore the caves of this little town. Well that was one part of the story, the whole story was that he couldn't quite fit in one tunnel so he planted explosives, small charges off course, to expand the passage. But as it turns out there was a cave in and the android barely made it out with his giant hat.

Now sitting in this little bar he had no idea what he would do next, he needed to release this stress but wasn't sure how. The locals here so far ignored him, so they were above 25 of his radar. A few of them were actually around 27-28, so if they were to try and provoke him the android would get his way. "What to do, what to do..." Wearing his casual outfit the large round figure adjusted his massive hat as the demon mask he was wearing couldn't really be seen. Boredom was the worst for Shishi, but soon that was going to change.



InfIchi said:


> "Nnngh... Whose makin all that noise?" From below deck comes a blond man wearing a black leather jacket. "Tyre, Take him out." Jinto commands. "Aw man... but..." The blond man rubs the back of his head. "Just do it. You've got your orders." Tyre nods. "Alright lieutenant, i've got it." Tyre cracks his knuckles. "Guess i'll start off easy..." Dashing forward he crushes a plank of wood and throws his arm back. "fifty pound anchor!"
> 
> Jinto's massive snake chain shoots off from the side of the ship and wraps around the front of the Green cloaks ship. "You will sink to the bottom of the sea!" Rex smirks. "Bring it on snakey." Alex looked over at Kaizo. "Damn these guys are strong..." He gripped his chest. "And we haven't healed yet..."



*Pattaya*​
"Listen, I'd love to stay and slug it out with you flame boy, but Jinto-san is going to smash this place so it seems I can't..." Ral could see that Jinto was planing on doing just that but he couldn't quite leave his eyes of Pattaya. "But I'm still not leaving! Hahaha!" The black haired Marine laughed, he wouldn't just create an opening for these pirates to attack Jinto. There was a bit of space between Ral and Pattaya as the Marine dashed forward, now a dead serious lok on his face. You could almost feel his intent to hurt Ral as he feinted for a second, trying to make Ral think that he would throw a side kick but instead would wind up throwing a spinning back elbow towards Ral's head, with big power as well. It was a really unpredictable move, but the percentage of its success was 60%, so it wouldn't always land clean.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country/The Phoenix Pirates...*
Garvin laughed and didn't even flinch as the two bullets collided in mid air, landing in front of his feet. *"Good man Pogo!"* Suddenly Rose appeared over his head with her metal covered fists raised high over her head. She formed a dense bubble over her fists and slammed the heavy orb downwards like a jackhammer. *"BUBBLE WALLOP!"* 

Garvin raised his muscle bound arms up and blocked with both his forearms. The impact was palpable as the bubble exploded, generating a shockwave of intense wind. Garvin's webbed feet dug deep into the ground, forming footprint shaped craters, but he held firm and batted her away. *"You're pretty strong for a little girl!" * Rose landed on her feet and Garvin charged her, his massive jaws opened wide, revealing countless rows of pearly white Shark's teeth. 

*"Shark Chomp!"* 

Garvin bit at her neck. Rose swerved her head to the side and hit him in the gut with a lunging punch. Garvin's eyes bugged out as he felt the impact. He spun around with his right arm extended and clotheslined Rose in the chest. The impact knocked the wind out of Rose and sent her rolling backwards end over end. As she was about to collide with a brick wall she formed a bubble underneath her feet and spring boarded off it like a trampoline. *POP!* Rose hurtled towards Garvin like a missile and blasted him backwards with a vicious headbutt. Garvin was knocked off balance towards the edge of the bridge. Rose herself felt a little dizzy as well. "Damn you've got a hard head fish guy!" she exclaimed, rubbing her forehead where a small knot had formed. 

Garvin scowled at her and looked down towards the water below. He couldn't believe that a teenage girl was fighting him to a standstill. *"You said you'd beat me in the water. Well let's see you do it then. HYAMAHYAMAHYAMAHYAMA!"* Garvin somersaulted off the bridge and dove into the water like a smooth torpedo. 

Rose ran up to the edge and looked down hesitantly. It was now or never. "Here we go!" Rose slapped her palms together and formed a bowling ball sized bubble. Meanwhile Garvin surfaced and began taunting her. "I'M COMIN!!" Rose hollered back. Instead of just making the bubble bigger, she began to stretch the bubble material and mold it like taffy. Slowly but surely she stretched the bubble's malleable surface over her entire skin, concentrating hard on not popping it. Rose molded the bubble closely to the contours of her body, forming a kind of second skin, covering her from the neck all the way down to the soles of her feet. The translucent material made her skin shimmer under the sunlight. 

*"Introducing...Bubble Bounce Armor!" *

Garvin raised a curious eyebrow from the water. *"What the hell is she doing?"* he muttered. Rose took a deep breath and exhaled slowly, forming a second bubble over her head, filled with enough air for about five minutes or so. "HERE I COME!!" she declared before fearlessly diving off of the bridge and into the water. 

_Ten years ago in the East Blue...
A seven year old Rose sat cross legged on the living room floor, listening to her Uncle Archie's story about Fishman Island. He was still an Admiral then and would often visit his nieces when not on missions. "You went to Fishman Island Uncle Archie?" 

Archer smiled at her and nodded. "Oh yes it's a wonderful place..." He coughed awkwardly and a goofy grin appeared on his face. "Especially the mermaids. Well anyway they use all kinds of special bubbles down there to help people like us who can't breathe underwater, especially someone like me who can't swim. Their artisans shape bubbles the way we shape clay or earth. It's quite a sight." _

Rose tried to picture the bubbles in her minds eye, not knowing that she'd eventually become a "Bubble Girl" herself in a few years time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Alexis vs. Kore*
> 
> The door to the Bonebuster was already open. ?That?s weird?? She steps inside and sees a massive pool, where the Bonebuster is. ?I finally found you!? Then she sees some guy already standing there, looking down at her ship. After that huge battle with Kore, someone had gotten her before her. It pissed her off and confused her. The only word to sufficiently describe her confusion and anger was:
> 
> ?Huh.?



*Kent​*
Kent turned and faced the girl, regarding her cooly. He had already fought the captain of the base to a standstill - and sine their fight had come to a peaceful resolution he wasn't even tired. So he wasn't too worried about this girl. "Your captain already surrendered," he said, turning back to the Bonebuster. "I suggest you find a way off this island."

Only problem was, he didn't know shit about steering the Bonebuster. The thing was new technology, with lots of steam power and very little reliance on wind. And of course, there was the need to get it out of this pool...

Well, Kent had always been a big believer in the idea that if you pulled enough levers and pushed enough buttons, eventually something good would happen.

So he started pushing and pulling things.

*Rufio​*
Rufio emerged from the kitchen covered in sauce, but otherwise fine. A platter of steaks was held proudly in his hand, balanced perfectly on a single finger. *"Now, feast your eyes upon my steaks! It's an old family recipe, given to me by my father. Who, you may or may not know, is-"*

Bang!

A bullet hit the platter of steaks and sent them careening to the ground. Rufio watched in exaggerated slow motion as they fell into the ocean below. 

*"Alright, I'm sorry,"* he muttered, drawing his two katana. *"That is it! I'll kill you all, or my name isn't-"*

Bang!

Another stray bullet sent Rufio diving for cover, screaming all the while. He popped up and cut one pirate's legs out from under him, joining the fray as if he had been there the entire time. *"That's right assholes! Taste the pain! Taste the pain brought upon you by-"*

Bang!

*Kaya​*
Kaya stayed behind Duke the entire time, her head down. She had a large cloak wrapped around her to conceal her wings, and her hood was up as well. Her sword was strapped to her back, but was wrapped in bandages for the time being. 

"Why are you giving up? She asked finally, as Duke headed back towards the bar. "With your power, you could've moved the rock easily. Why do you bow to the wishes of another?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2011)

*Alexis Riddle?*

 "Your captain already surrendered," he said, turning back to the Bonebuster. "I suggest you find a way off this island." 

?Captain?? Alexis said confused on what this man meant. ?I don?t have a captain! And I?m not leaving this island without the Bonebuster!? She raises a fist, ready to take on this guy, who must be the director of the island. Alexis had already taken out Kore; she?d have no problem with this guy. *?Levitate.?* She said, her body?s gravity being altered, allowing her to float. She is about to tackle him, but then he starts pulling every hook and cranny. Alexis being a navigator and having already studied the Bonebuster was horrified.

*?WHAT ARE YOU DOING!!??* She yells, flying over and knocking Kent out of the way. Taking one good look at him, she realizes that this guy can?t be the director; he was just too damn stupid. He must?ve been a pirate then. Alexis bites her bottom lip as she tries to figure out a way to shut down all the procedures Kent had activated during his rampant button-pushing. Pressing a blue button, she lets out a sigh. The Bonebuster was saved.

She then turns her attention to Kent. ?You idiot! You almost destroyed the Bonebuster with all of those buttons you just pushed.? Floating over to Kent, she looks down at him and says, ?So who the hell are you anyway?? 

*Duke Kaiser?*

"Why are you giving up? She asked finally, as Duke headed back towards the bar. "With your power, you could've moved the rock easily. Why do you bow to the wishes of another?"

Duke sighs. ?I?m not giving up. An emperor shouldn?t have to move a muscle to do anything. Neither should my first mate or? swordsman. So we?re going to this bar to recruit some dumb muscle which can lift it. I refuse to waste my energy on something so trivial.? He said, arrogantly, to Kaya. She didn?t yet understand Duke?s desire to make everything complicated, but like Rush she would eventually. So they continued on, eventually reaching the aptly named Moonshine Bar. ?Geez, the bartender couldn?t come up with a better name then that??

Upon walking into the bar, they?re greeted with the smell of alcohol and men who haven?t bathed in days. Two drunken pirates swing by them, merrily. A man is on the piano playing a song, but it can barely be heard over the loud shouts and snorts of these men. Duke?s eyes survey the crowd and then he grins, ?Oh this is perfect.? 

Walking up to the bartender, he says, ?Three mugs of moonshine.? The bartender, a tall dark-skinned man with narrow eyes (who we would identify as Arabian) nods and walks off, grumbling about drunken pirates making his day worst. Duke sits down in a stool and pats on the two seats beside him, ?Have a seat.? He tells Rush and Kaya. Three mugs, filled with frothy Moonshine are placed in front of them. 

?Enjoy yourselves!? He said, wrapping his hand around the beer. 

He then hops on top of the bar top to the bartender?s horror and holds up his mug of alcoholic drink. *?HEY!?* He yells loud enough for everyone to hear. The music suddenly stops and the pirates all stare at him. *?HELLO EVERYONE! I?M DUKE KAISER, CAPTAIN OF THE WORLD PIRATES AND FUTURE KING OF THE ENTIRE WORLD! I?M LOOKING FOR SERVANTS TO JOIN MY CREW! SO WHO WANTS TO JOIN ME??* He announces. 

silence

Then everyone in the bar starts laughing. This wasn?t the first time since some drunken idiot had waltzed in the bar and made a mockery of himself. Duke however wasn?t just your average idiot. His eyes narrow as he hears the laughter of the pirates. ?*Don?t. Laugh. At. Me!?* He muttered under his breathe and then he raises a hand. He can hear the voices of every object in the bar, even the moonshine which is being drank. Duke decides to animate something small this time, not really wanting to waste his energy. 

With a wave of his hand, a pirate?s chair comes to life and bites off his ass. Yes, it took a huge chunk of his ass out and then spit it out. The pirate looks down in both shock and confusion for now a part of his ass is missing and there are teeth marks in it. The savage chair continues on its rampage, biting pirates and ripping their arms off. ?Come to me!? Duke commands.

The chair leaps over to him and Duke jumps off the bar top, landing on it. Instead of biting him, the chair closes its mouth, but its legs are still bent, allowing it to carry Duke around on its head. ?So who wants to join me?? He asked, sitting in his make-shift throne. 

*?He must?ve eaten a devil fruit!?
?Well, duh.? 
?There?s a rabbit man behind him!?
?And a cute girl!?
?DID YOU SEE WHAT HE DID TO THAT ONE GUY?S ASS??*

Everyone was now talking and shouting, afraid that their asses might get bitten off too. Three cowering men run over to Duke and get in a kneeling position, their heads down against the floor and hands clasped together in a praying position. *?Please don?t have your demon chair kill us!? *

Duke smiles as more and more of these guys run up to him, now bowing instead of laughing.

*On another apart of the island?*

Another ship pulls into the docks of Moonshine Island. The flag had a skull on it with a moon-shaped scar. This ship had recently been spotted at Littleback Island which was also the previous designation for the World Pirates. ?*Captain! We?ve arrived on Moonshine Island!?* yells A man with blonde hair and a tattoo of the crew?s Jolly Roger on his arm and silver eyes. *?Should we go into town and kill everyone?? *He asked, his eyes flashing with malice and eagerness. ?No.? A voice responds back. *?But why, captain??* The blonde man asks his voice filled with disappointment. 

The door to the captain?s quarter swings open, startling the man. The captain of the Moonscar Pirates steps out into the deck of the ship. The crew members all look towards their captain. He was a tall man and He had a bushy, grey mustache. He was also old, whereas bastards like Poseidon and Jax had retained their strength after decades; this man was obviously growing weaker. Evident of this was a moon-shaped scar on his eye. ?I said no.? He stated simply, his voice calm, but tranquil fury was behind it. His eyes showed pure, arcane, power as he surveyed his crew. Immediately, he sees who is not present.

?Tyron! Selena!? He shouted, angrily. ?Relax, captain. I?m here and so is Selena, somewhere.? A man says from up above, standing in the crow?s nest. His hair was blonde like the pirate from earlier. He was rather calm, compared to the other raving lunatics in the crew. There was something about his eyes, though? 

True to his words, the woman known as Selena was there. ?Boo! Got you!? She yelled, jumping out of the shadow behind the Captain. She leaps over his head with extreme grace and bows before her captain. Selena was clearly insane for she wore a strange-style of hat that resembled a shark on her head. There was a sword strapped to her side and she had a strange grin on her face. 

?Enough with the games!? He shouts. ?The World Pirates are here!? 

*?How do you know that sir??* One pirate asks. The captain face-palms, sometimes he didn?t know why he put up with these morons. He supposed because they were a last option. ?Because the ship is right over there, dumbass!? He says, pointing to a ship that was also docked. There was a flag with a skull that had an eye patch on it. The pirate looks over to the ship and then back at his captain. *?Oh.?*

*?THIS IS THE TIME WE?VE BEEN WAITING FOR! I?VE BEEN PLOTTING MY REVENGE AGAINST THAT BASTARD DUKE KAISER FOR ALL THESE YEARS AND NOW I CAN FINALLY HAVE IT! WE CANNOT ALLOW MISTAKES TO HAPPEN!?* He yells at the top of his lungs, the old man?s voice being surprisingly loud. Selena and Tyron stood behind him, there arms crossed. *?HALF OF YOU WILL TAKE THE SHIP, WHILE THE BEST WARRIORS WILL GO WITH ME TO THE TOWN AND MURDER EVERYONE THERE UNTIL WE FIND THAT BASTARD! THIS WILL ALL HAPPEN WHEN THE SUN SETS AND THE MOON RISES! WHEN WE, THE MOONSCAR PIRATES, ARE AT OUR STRONGEST!!!? *

The pirates, now excited at the promise of battle raise their swords and start to howl. They shout and dance, *?YES, CAPTAIN MORGAN! YES, CAPTAIN SLEDGE! YES, CAPTAIN MORGAN!? *

As they shout, a grin is formed on Morgan?s face and he points to one of the pirates. ?Go get Mumbo!? The pirate shakes in fear of the name, *?Me??* In his head he is probably wondering why did it have to be me? ?*YES YOU!!!?* Morgan roared. Briefly, he tries to think on which is worst. Mumbo or Moonscar. He decides on Moonscar and runs off to release Mumbo, the monstrous demon from his cell. Hopefully he wouldn?t be killed by that idiot.

Turning to Selena and Tyron, he grins. ?Soon, soon?? He mutters. ?I will have my revenge!?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2011)

*With the World Pirates...*

After Duke explained his overly complex plan to Kaya Rush turned towards the new girl with a roll of his eyes, "It's really because he's lazy..." the crew then entered the poorly named bar when Duke ordered them all drinks.

"This filth will only ruin a martial artists composure and grace," he says emptying the cup onto the floor. He then observes the show that Duke put on as he attracted more and more weaklings to his side.

"If a biting chair scares these fools they may soil themselves after getting a taste of your true power," the mens eyes widen at the thought of it, *"Or mine..."* he says darkly, staring the men down as they begin to sweat and cry.

He then takes a seat at the bar, "Do we really want all of this dead weight? Even this girl has yet to display her usefulness. A crew should consist of quality, not simply quantity." 

*Drake vs Catalina *

Catalina scoffed as Nirra approached her, "Shut your mouth you friggin amazon, I don't need reason!"

Everyone scratched their heads at this, "Er, I mean, well I have reason it's just you're not worth the time to explain it!"

Drake steps forward, "I don't care what your reason is, I'm tired of people busting onto my boat!" he fires a blast of red aura but she ducks under it, causing it to hit the man behind her, "Sorry Jeff..."

She then turns back towards Drake, "Nice little trick, but mine's a bit more deadly," she holds out her fingers and her nails begin to grow to about a foot long each, sharp edges all around them, "Get a load of this!" she shouts proudly.

Drake just yawns, "Sorry, but after fire shooting devils, talking pandas, monster fish, and a submarine, the whole nail thing just isn't cutting it," Catalina begins to turn red, "Oh it'll cut it!" she dives forward, swinging her hands wildly.

Drake narrowly avoids each blow after the next, some of them managing to slice his skin just a bit, "Well they are sharp! I'll give you that!" Kong leaps down and transforms into a blade that Drake uses to block the next attack.

"But I've still got plenty of moves left," he eyes begin to spark with green lightning, *"Green Surge!" * the lighting transfers through the blade and into Catalina who receives a massive shock before falling to the ground. 

"I think it'd be a good time to go now," he says, arms crossed as he looks down at the girl.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 6, 2011)

*Shishi, World pirates*​
The show went on for much to long... Shishi simply stood up and started walking away. These fools annoyed him to no end and he was going to do something about it. As he walked towards the group he looked at the World Pirates for a second. Neither of them annoyed him, yet. But these loud monkeys did, and he was gonna clear the establishment of them. With a front kick to the face he sent one of the men flying into a table.

"Move it... You're bellow 25..." He had stopped the whining of the men that were sucking up to the pirates and a bunch of them looked at him with angry eyes. A few of them stood up and grabbed bottles and went to fight. Their rage seemed to infect every single person in the bar as in a matter of seconds everyone seemed to go for everyone. Well Shishi and the pirate crew really. Shishi moved his large body to the side, if he could he would probably smile under the mask. A loud "Bring it!" came from him as he sent a few more of the men flying through the bar using kicks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2011)

*The Island of Jumanji...*
Tengu was in a grumpy mood. Not only was his sword gone, but he had been having a rather pleasant dream about dueling the infamous Empress of Amazon Lily, Beatrix "The Dragon Princess." She was just about to surrender before his roguish charm, but then he woke up to this nightmare. 

He nodded at the strangers question. Tengu's sensitive nose picked up on the smell of gunpowder and oil from this man. Which meant that he was probably fond of guns. Tengu shrugged, not very particular about how they got out of this mess, as long as they got out of it. "Sure, we've got better odds getting out of this mess together. What's your name by the way?" 

_*The Grand Line, Wyaton...*_
*"THIS BORES ME!"* Beatrix declared in a loud and haughty tone. 

She sat on a throne carved out of pure Adam wood, watching from the balcony of the royal castle as thousands of slaves chopped down the vast forests of Wyaton. It had taken her and Bumi a day to conquer and enslave this miserable island. The royal family (the females, she had executed all the males) now served her as slaves, while the royal guard had been fed to her pet Dragon. Bumi himself had disappeared after only a few days, saying something about taking care of some other business. The stupid old man. Not that she needed such a doddering piece of filth anyway. He was lucky that she didn't behead him for his disrespect. 

Beatrix yawned and rested her right hand on the handle of the giant golden blade resting against her throne, the _Dragon's Requiem_. A deep and feral rumbling sound came from within the blade. Beatrix nodded and clapped her hands. *"Slaves come forth!"* Right on cue a group of slave girls assembled themselves beside her and bowed their heads low. Beatrix scanned them with an appraising stare, each one was a flower of womanhood. Just as Oda had intended, women were surely the most superior creatures in existence. Why she had seen fit to create men, Beatrix would never know. 

Beatrix pointed at a fair haired girl with deep green eyes. *"You may have her Raizen..."* Suddenly the golden blade morphed into a maw off teeth that opened wide. The slave girl wailed in terror as a crimson tongue flicked out of the maw in a blur and pulled her in. The other slaves did not dare cry or scream of course, but Beatrix could see the fear in their eyes nonetheless. 

*"Who wants to play Yahtzee?"* she asked with a smile.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2011)

*World Pirates…*

Duke is grinning as servants pile up, kneeling beneath him. As Rush talks, Duke actually listens. Normally, he’d just ignore what anybody else had to say, but Rush was his first-mate and even his inflated ego could use some advice. He frowns at the waste of Moonshine, though, taking another sip from his mug. “Bah,” He said. “Don’t waste your Moonshine, Rush.”

He continues to listen and when the rabbit-human is finished speaking, Duke seems to be thinking about something. “You do make a good point, Rush.” He starts, “But I need an army, not just a normal crew…” He muttered. “And besides, Kaya is great! She has a sword and wings so that counts for something, eh?” It was logic that only Duke understood.

“Quantity over quality…” He muses and then shrugs. “I do need strong soldiers for my army. So we’ll have to hold try-outs!” Some of the servants look up, fearful of this guy’s idea of try-outs. His chair was currently docile, even though it could move again if Duke wanted it too. The pirate captain claps his hand and a table sprouts a mouth and teeth, just like the chair. He points towards the servant and the animated table nods. “We’ll start off with something small. Those who survive against the table will go against something bigger and badder. Maybe if they aren’t all unconscious by the time we’re finished they can go up against a house!” He leans back his head and laughs, sipping from his cup of Moonshine.

“Hey will you look at that!” Duke says, just now noticing Shishi. “He looks pretty cool and he actually knows how to fight!” Duke watches, impressed by this guy’s skill as he finishes off most of the pirates. “Hey you! Come here!” He shouted to the man wearing a demon mask.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Island of Jumanji...*
> Tengu was in a grumpy mood. Not only was his sword gone, but he had been having a rather pleasant dream about dueling the infamous Empress of Amazon Lily, Beatrix "The Dragon Princess." She was just about to surrender before his roguish charm, but then he woke up to this nightmare.
> 
> He nodded at the strangers question. Tengu's sensitive nose picked up on the smell of gunpowder and oil from this man. Which meant that he was probably fond of guns. Tengu shrugged, not very particular about how they got out of this mess, as long as they got out of it. "Sure, we've got better odds getting out of this mess together. What's your name by the way?"



*Pierre St. Fly, West Blue, Jumanji*​
His hair was messy at this point going in all directions since the natives tossed him around like a rag doll, along with the others. But at that time when Tengu confirmed that he indeed wanted to get out, correction had the courage to try and get out, instead of waiting for the inevitable Pierre had a wide grin on his face. "The name is Pierre, Pierre St. Fly. And you?"

Looking to the side he noticed that the Marines were talking to one another, most of their chatter useless talk about wanting to get out of here, but not planing anything. So as he came a bit closer to the group that he would make a run with Pierre continued. "You should know that the only time they take these of out feet if when they are transporting us to another location. And so far it seems only one guy has the key. Some bald chief of theirs..." It was obvious that the pirate suggested to wait until they wanted to transport the prisoners to their final location, and once they could, make a run for it.



Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates…*
> 
> Duke is grinning as servants pile up, kneeling beneath him. As Rush talks, Duke actually listens. Normally, he’d just ignore what anybody else had to say, but Rush was his first-mate and even his inflated ego could use some advice. He frowns at the waste of Moonshine, though, taking another sip from his mug. “Bah,” He said. “Don’t waste your Moonshine, Rush.”
> 
> ...



*Shishi, World Pirates​*
The fighting would continue for a few more seconds, several men made a run for it, while others actually started fighting. In the middle of the bar stood Shishi and he was going of, smashing guys left and right. Head butting one guy who tried to tackle him Shishi heard the pirate "boss" call for him. The large body turned and Shishi faced the trio or pirates. 

One step after another he made his way towards the mysterious girl, the tall rabbit and the pirate. His eyes flashed white once as he spoke behind his cover. "Yes?" Shishi had the odd habit of ranking people, from 1 to 100, and if you were under 25 you were screwed, pretty much a like-o-meter. But the rabbit-man by default got a 75, the girl a 50 and the man (Duke) a 51. Still that was more then most got anyway, usually Shishi gave every single person a 30, unless the were super awesome, like Rush was.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Shishi, World Pirates​*
> The fighting would continue for a few more seconds, several men made a run for it, while others actually started fighting. In the middle of the bar stood Shishi and he was going of, smashing guys left and right. Head butting one guy who tried to tackle him Shishi heard the pirate "boss" call for him. The large body turned and Shishi faced the trio or pirates.
> 
> One step after another he made his way towards the mysterious girl, the tall rabbit and the pirates. His eyes flashed white once as he spoke behind his cover. "Yes?" Shishi had the odd habit of ranking people, from 1 to 100, and if you were under 25 you were screwed. But the rabbit-man by default got a 75, the girl a 50 and the man a 51. Still that was more then most got anyway, Shishi gave every single a person pretty much 30, unless the were super awesome, like Rush was.



*World Pirates?*

Duke?s eyes survey the man with the demon mask. When his eyes flashed white, Duke wasn?t sure that he was a normal man anymore. By his definition, though, that was pretty cool. He had also passed try-outs without even knowing he was in them. Seeing this guy take down that many pirates was awesome. He was exactly what Duke was looking for. ?How would you like to join my crew?? He asked, staring at Shishi, with his chin in his hand lazily. 

?You three as well,? Duke said to the three men who were standing over a defeated table, looking proud and smug. Duke recognized them as the three servants who had come to him first. Now he could see them a little better. One was a blonde man with a equally blonde mustache, handlebar style. His sword was stabbed inside Duke?s table creature. The other man was a lot larger and goofier looking. He had a beard of red and a Viking helmet. The last man stood with his arms crossed and eyes closed, he had a mace with him. *?Of course!?* The blonde-man shouted, *?I?m Fandral-? *

?Yeah, yeah. Names really don?t matter. You guys will be warriors, the ones I can send out who really don?t matter. Basically, fodder. I christen thee the Fodder Three,? He told the three men who quickly submitted. ?But more importantly, you?? He said, going back to the demon-faced mask, still waiting for a reply.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> She then turns her attention to Kent. ?You idiot! You almost destroyed the Bonebuster with all of those buttons you just pushed.? Floating over to Kent, she looks down at him and says, ?So who the hell are you anyway??



Kent looked up at the girl in annoyance. "You can fly?" He asked. "That's something. I haven't fought any flyers in a long time." He cracked his knuckles, red steam beginning to leak from the cracks within his fingers. "But if you don't get the hell away from my boat I'm going to beat halfway to the New World." He paused for dramatic effect. "My name is Kent the Red. Ex-Starshine Monk, Ex-Cipher Pol Agent, Ex-Marine, current captain of the Cipher Pirates. I've defeated the _Marine Horizon_ Crew, survived contact with Kippo and Jippy's circus, and now I've stolen the Bonebuster. It's mine. So kindly step away."

*Rufio*​
*"Aw yeah!"* Rufio shouted as Drake took the opposing captain down. He couldn't see who the captain was, but Rufio was sure Drake would let him smack whoever it was around a few times - the bastard deserved it, for ruining his steaks.

*"Excellent work Captain, if I do say so myself,"* Rufio said, sheathing his Katana and sauntering up to Drake. *"Now if I may have the honor of beating the captain senseless for a mome....aw, crap."*

"Rufio?" Catalina said, her eyes widening. Rufio groaned. 

*"This isn't fair. Someone up there must hate me."*

"You guys know each other?" Drake asked, slightly confused.

*"Unfortunately,"* Rufio said, bending down and helping Catalina to her feet. Drake moved forwards, but Rufio stuck out an arm. *"Relax. She'll behave. Won't you Catalina?"*

"Of course," Catalina said, a not-so-nice smile covering her face. "C'mon Rufio, give your favorite big sister a hug."

*"I always liked Lucrezia more..."*

"You guys are siblings?!" Drake shouted.

"Technically, half siblings," Catalina explained. "Same father, different mothers. My mother was a dancer at my father's island, and Rufio's was..."

*"Second son. Third mistress,"* Rufio said through gritted teeth. *"Dad's a bit of a ladies man. There are a lot of us Giotto bastards running around."*

"And four of them that aren't bastards," Catalina said. "But they're not very nice."

*"Alright Catalina. Get out,"* Rufio said. *"You're no match for Drake. Leave before I tell Dad you broke the Code."*

"But I didn't even know!"

*"That's no defense. Remember Dulio?"*

Catalina shuddered. "Point taken. I'm leaving." She blew a whistle, and all of her crew members began retreating. "You've chosen some good allies Rufio, but father won't be happy to learn you're serving under someone." 

*"Father hasn't been happy with me since I was seven!"* Rufio called back. *"Somehow I think I'll pull through!"*


----------



## Gaja (Feb 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates…*
> 
> Duke’s eyes survey the man with the demon mask. When his eyes flashed white, Duke wasn’t sure that he was a normal man anymore. By his definition, though, that was pretty cool. He had also passed try-outs without even knowing he was in them. Seeing this guy take down that many pirates was awesome. He was exactly what Duke was looking for. “How would you like to join my crew?” He asked, staring at Shishi, with his chin in his hand lazily.
> 
> ...



*Shishi*​
Shishi remained quiet as "The Emperor" offered him a spot on his crew. Only seconds later he gave three other men their unified name, to which the android looked at them and gave a comment as they all flexed their muscles, proud to have made it. "The fodder brothers... " Looking once again at Duke he spoke.

"If that talk from before is true and you intend to go to the Grand Line I don't mind tagging along..." Standing taller the the captain he added. "By the way you can call me Shishi. And you are?" He needed to create files and files about these guys. The Fodder brothers all shared a single file, after all he wouldn't waist space in his brain for someone who had a ranking of 30...


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 6, 2011)

*Alexis Riddle… *

Alexis rolls her eyes. “I’m not actually flying. More like levitating by altering the flow of gravity around my body I achieve something similar to flight, but not the same thing.” She explains and then shakes her head. Kent probably didn’t understand anything she said, so she decided  to just get on with it. “Well let me introduce myself! I’m Alexis Riddle, daughter of the riddles, ex-marine-in-training, and I ate devil fruit which has transformed me into a Gravity woman!” She said, very proudly with her arms crossed.

“I’m also probably the only one on this island right now if what you say is true that knows how to use the Bonebuster.” She tells Kent. Before he can even ask how, “I read the instruction manual.” She said with a smug grin on her face. “And you can’t steal what isn’t stolen yet. Besides, I need that ship. The world’s best navigator needs a great ship to direct, anyway!” 

Alexis cracks her knuckles and notes the red steam coming out of Kent’s hand. “You ate a Devil Fruit too?” She asked, pointing at his hands.

*Duke Kaiser…*

“Bah! Didn’t you hear my introduction? I worked hard to think of all that, yunno…” He said, apparently hurt. “I’m Duke Kaiser! The Future Emperor of the World!” He told Shishi. “Now, Shishi, do you mind showing us what else you can do besides punch stuff?” Duke asked. “I’ve got Rush and the Fodder Three for that,” He says, gesturing to Rush and then the Fodder Three or Fodder Brothers as Shishi called them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 6, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates...*

"Is there a problem here Captain..." he says, stepping out of the shadows of the hallway, "After the torture I just underwent we'd better be getting that ship..."

Kent turned to him, "Eh? What someone too tough for you and your little talking knife?"

Raeyr wiped the sweat off of his brow, "No, I took them down, though it was a pain in the ass..."

*Not too long ago...*

Raeyr pushed down harshly on the woman who defended with her pair of tanto blades, "Stand down little girl!" 

Though her fiance soon appeared with his revolvers, "Don't yell at my baby!" he shouts firing off several rounds.

"Damn!" he ducks down and gets behind cover, "I can't keep this up with them interfering everytime I go for the other. Guess it's time to test *that* out." 

He pushes off of his cover and into the air, "He's wide open, get him hun~!" the girl shouts, "It's over pirate!" he says aiming up at him.

"Not quite...*Arashiken*!" he cocks back his arm and slashes down hard, shooting off a green blast of energy that crashes into him before he can fire, "D-did he just cut the air?!" the girl shouts.

"Phew, that wasn't bad. Luckily you're a weakling, or that wouldn't have finished you off," the girl then charges at him enraged, "How dare you!" he blocks the sloppy attack, twists around and cuts her shoulder, "Neither of you are true swordsmen," he says, leaving the downed girl to her severely hurt husband.

"Finish them fool!" Tenmatou shouts, "What's the point! They're weaklings! Just leave them in their sorrow!"

The marines begin to tear up, "What a giving couple, sparing us so we can continue to be together~!"

"Yes, we will never forget the pair. Though I worry about what their kids will be like."

*"SHUT THE HELL UP WE'RE NOT A COUPLE!"*

*Here and Now*

"Those annoying bastards..." he says, clenching his fist, "So do you have the damn ship yet?"

*Atlas Pirates*

Drake scratches his head, "Well that was a weird reunion," he then shrugs and moves towards the railing of the ship.

He cups his hands and shouts, *"IF THERE ARE ANY OTHER PIRATES HIDING UNDERWATER OR BEHIND US OR IN THE SKY OR SOMETHING THEN COME OUT NOW! I'D RATHER TAKE CARE OF YOU NOW SO I CAN LEAVE!"*

There is a moment of silence, "Hm, seems like that's all of them," he turns towards Edward, "Get us out of here!" he nods as he grabs the helm and steers _The Gaia_ deeper into the Grand Line.

*World Pirates*

Rush observed as Duke recruited more and more men, "I guess three weaklings won't slow us down too much," there was something different about the fourth recruit however. He was an odd one for sure.

As Duke questioned the large man he did the unthinkable, "Don't you compare me to these three!"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Duke Kaiser…*
> 
> “Bah! Didn’t you hear my introduction? I worked hard to think of all that, yunno…” He said, apparently hurt. “I’m Duke Kaiser! The Future Emperor of the World!” He told Shishi. “Now, Shishi, do you mind showing us what else you can do besides punch stuff?” Duke asked. “I’ve got Rush and the Fodder Three for that,” He says, gesturing to Rush and then the Fodder Three or Fodder Brothers as Shishi called them.



*Shishi, World Pirates*​
Looking at Duke as he said that he gave his best for the intro actually made him look cool. At first he seemed to be just a cocky pirate, spitting out his dreams in front of everyone. but with admitting that he worked on it he showed a more human side, which increased his ranking to 52. Shishi liked this one, maybe they could actually work together.

"You really wanna know?" The sharp look that Duke had on his face confirmed that he indeed wanted to know what Shishi was about. Making one step back the android added. "Don't freak out now..." His hat along with the mask feel on the ground along with the massive coat that he wore over his mechanical body. The men that were still present along with the Fodder Trio's jaws dropped to the ground as Shishi turned out to be a android. A tall intimidating robot, almost his entire body a dark metal blue color, save for his left arm and leg which seemed like they were polished but the truth was a bit different. 

Standing only 3 or 4 feet away from Duke and his crew the machine looked at them, now once again speaking in that robot voice. "Opening New File... Rush - 75 points... little mysterious red haired girl - 50... Duke - 52 points... Fodder Brothers, combined score 30... End of input..." The dark colored body made a step forward once again, awaiting a reaction from his fellow crew members...


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jumanji Island with The Mystic Pirates*

"You should know that the only time they take these of out feet if when they are transporting us to another location. And so far it seems only one guy has the key. Some bald chief of theirs..."

Robin was finally lucid and fully aware of their situation.

"Yeaaaa, I'm not waiting until they move us with an army of natives to carry us toward a ritual sacrifice" she said in a sarcastic tone at the new comer
"Who the hell would have thought that these savages would have chains?" she said in an annoyed tone
"*U keep it don in dere*" a voice said from the outside of the hut they were in

A large native with strange designs painted on his face stuck his head into the tent, everyone went silent

"So you got a plan Robin?" Feroy asked
"Of course I do" Robin said with a smile
"Raijuu Point" she whispered

Her body changed and the binds that held he became loose and she slipped them off. She looked at the chains the workmanship was shoddy at best, these savages weren't at the pinnacle of steel working. She sniffed the air as small bolts of lightning raced about her fur

"There is only one guy out there" she said

The entire room of men were looking at her intently

"Hybrid Point" she said 

She walked over toward Feroy and Tengu and made the claw on her index finger pop out

"These locks aren't very complex" she said

She fiddled with the lock for a few seconds then CLICK the binds opened freeing Feroy, she repeated the same with Tengu

"Me next" Pierre said offering her his binds

She shot a look at Feroy who nodded and she repeated the same

"What about these marines?" Robin asked

They had been planning their own escape and Robin knew that all they would do is arrest them, but it occurred to her if they all tried to escape at the same time they would create a distraction that could help her and the others out. She freed them all at Feroy's nod. 

"Time to get out of here" she said with a fiendish smile her 6 tails swishing around in everywhere. 
"Tengu there's still only one out there right?" she said in a near inaudible whisper

He nodded and she moved for the door she stuck her hands through the door and delivered a high voltage shock to the native standing outside the door knocking him out.

"Lets get the hell out of her" she said reverting to her human form


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 6, 2011)

*Jumanji Island...*
Tengu rubbed his wrists as he stepped out into the open. First thing was first. The swordsman needed his sword. He slammed his right boot heel into the ground with tremendous force. Tengu felt the vibrations of his footfall radiate through the earth. In his minds eye it was like ripples forming within a pond, giving him an outline of the topography around him. His sharp ears immediately picked up on the almost imperceptible jingling of the two tiny golden bells he had strapped to the handle of his buster blade. 

Tengu honed in on the sword like a bloodhound. He came upon an old trunk and kicked the lid open. Tengu reached inside and felt the familiar handle of the crimson steel blade. He lifted the giant sword into the air and rested it across his shoulders. 

"Okay I'm ready to go now." 

*The West Blue/Deadwood Island...*
The two musclebound thugs ushered Annie into Don Diego's office, an opulent room filled with antique furniture and priceless sculptures. The Don was a man of very expensive tastes. One of the goons sat Annie down onto a plush leather chair. She had to admit (and her rear end would certainly agree) that it felt a lot more comfortable then the cold hard cell they had her cooped up in the past few days. The Don himself sat across from her, dressed to the nines in his crimson silk suit and black cowboy hat, smoking an expensive cigar while looking at her with an expression that Annie could only describe as borderline amusement. He was an older man, but was still built like a brick wall, and could probably still hit like a brick wall too. A man who ruled one of the largest crime families in the world with an iron fist. 

"You're not looking so good hija," he said in his thick accent, glancing at her bruised up face and swollen lower lip. 

Annie spit a glob of blood onto the expensive velvet carpet beneath her feet and shrugged with a smile. "I asked for the Ritz but I guess your guys didn't get the memo." One of the thugs was about to raise his fist at her but Don Diego waved him off. He laughed and tipped his cowboy hat to Annie. "That's why I love you so much. You've got more cojones then almost any man I've ever met."  He leaned forward in his chair and rested his elbows on the highly polished oak desk. "So I guess you're wondering why I haven't cut your head off yet and fed it to the vultures?" 

"The thought had crossed my mind." 

"I put so much time and effort into you Annie, took you in from the cruel world when you were just a little girl. I gave you food, clothing, shelter...everything you could ever want. Then you threw it all back into my face."  He paused and narrowed his eyes at her. "You tried to kill me. That hurt you know, hurt me right here...and I'm not talking about the bullet either." He rested his right hand over his heart and frowned at her. Annie grit her teeth in anger and glared at the man, wishing she had a revolver in her hand, to finish what she had started. "You murdered my parents and then turned me into your own private assassin. Don't play innocent you son of a bitch!" 

The Don sighed with a contemplative expression, as if debating something in his mind. He looked back at her with a sincere face. "I am not a saint, never pretended to be. Have I done terrible things to achieve the position I hold? Yes, but I do not apologize for fighting for my familia. Your parents, they were good people, but they were simply in the wrong place at the wrong time." He slammed his fists onto the desk causing to it tremble violently. "You used to be a part of my familia. You still can be."  Annie spit at him, a thick glob of saliva and blood that splattered across his face. "Fuck you and fuck your familia."  He could probably snap her neck in a second, but she didn't care anymore. The Don calmly wiped his face with the silk handkerchief from his shirt pocket.

"Is that how you really feel?" he asked with a genuine look of sadness. 

"I'm not gonna be satisfied until I put a bullet between your eyes!" 

"What a pity." The Don waved at his men. They threw a sack over her head. Annie struggled but a second later felt a crashing impact, and her world fell into darkness.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2011)

*Beelze D. Van*

As he snapped out from his little dream after crashing against Rufio, the snipper looked around, noticing that Rufio was not there.Then his gut began to growl though that shit sounded more like the roar of a damn beast"Well i don´t think he can be mad at me...I´m hungry"he said to himself and took a steak from the stove and began to eat as he stood up. Before reaching the door of the kitchen he noticed that his steak wasn´t in his hands anymore so the guy went back and took a new one"Damn, this steak is delicious"he said while going out to where his nakamas were.

When he went out he saw the little ruckus on the ship, and of course also witnessed the little familiar reunion of Rufio with his sister"Nice, she looks like a good person"he said to himself again and then heard Drake shouting, his words were weird but if it was Drake, sure he could do what he said. As he walked towards them Edward passed next to him probably they were going to start moving again"Hey guys...what... was that?"he asked as he was biting cynically the steak with each pause in front of the others.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 7, 2011)

Green Cloak Ship-

"LT JINTO!" A voice rings from Jinto's pocket. "Damn it.." He grumbled. "SNAKE GO!" He throws his hand forward and the snake lunges. "LT. JINTO ANSWER NOW! EMERGENCY CALL!" Jinto grit his teeth. "Damn it." He picks up the den-den musi from his pocket. "I'm in the middle of-" "STOP WHATEVER IT IS YOUR DOING AND GET YOUR ASS TO BASE! ALL MARINES WITHIN THE NEAREST BASE ON MALFORIA ISLE ARE TO REPORT!"

"Son of a..." Jinto grumbled. "Fine." The snake pulled away from the Green Cloak ship and back towards his own, with a quick whip of the tail it sends Kris flying back to the Green Cloak Ship. "EVERYONE PULL BACK! WE'VE GOT AN EMERGENCY CALL TO ANSWER!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 7, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country*
"Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!" 

Rose plummeted into the water. As soon as she began to submerge Rose felt the difference right off the bat. She wasn't losing strength at all. The bubble barrier that lined her body like a wet suit was holding tight, and keeping the water from making contact with her skin. The second bubble over her head also held firm, acting like a diving helmet and holding enough air for her to breath. Rose hollered with joy. She had done it, she had finally beaten Davy Jones. 

"I'm in the water...and I'm fine!!!" 

Well not quite. Her movements within the dense bubble armor felt tight and constricted. She used to be a fast swimmer, but she figured that with this stuff on she'd be pretty slow. Rose sank to the bottom, her eyes wide with wonder as she caught sight of the thriving coral reef that had formed under the bridge. Garvin shot downwards like a torpedo and hovered in front of her. He scowled at her strange new form. *"Using your own bubble as a suit to protect your body eh? Pretty clever, but still pretty useless against someone like me."* 

"I'm gonna send you flying!" Rose responded with a grin. 
*
"HYAMAHYAMAHYAMAHYAMA! When I rip off that stupid bubble you're gonna be helpless like any other fruit user!" *

Rose formed a bubble in each of her palms and launched them at the hybrid Fishman. Garvin kicked off and easily avoided them, gliding through the water with effortless ease. Rose stood her ground and launched a flurry of bubbles at him, but Garvin stayed a step ahead the entire time. Garvin stopped suddenly and punched at the water violently. *"Fishman Karate: Thousand Brick Fist!"* 

A giant shockwave formed in the water that sent Rose flying back like a ragdoll. She slammed into an undersea support column. Thankfully her bubble barrier held tight and even absorbed some of the impact. With sudden speed Garvin swam at her from above and sliced the water with a kick. *"Fishman Karate: Seabreeze Slicer!" * Garvins kick produced a spiraling cutting slash that flew towards Rose with tremendous speed. *"BUBBLE BOUNCE!"* She formed a bubble beneath her feet. *POP!* She flew upwards past Garvin, smiling at him. Before reaching the surface she formed another bubble and rebounded off it like a deranged pinball. Garvin's eyes widened as she flew at him with such speed. He pumped his right fist back and punched at the water. *"Thousand Brick Fist!" * Rose couldn't put on the brakes in time and collided head on with the massive shockwave. 

*POP!*

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Amelia frowned as she helped string up the two brutally beaten co-captains of the Wild Jumper crew, standing on a cloud and binding their wrists and ankles. Garrick had ordered them tied to the hull of the *Dark Justice*, just above sea level. The fact that that they would be sailing through the Calm Belt didn't bode well for the two pirates. 

She looked up at Garrick who leaned over the railing, watching with a sick grin on his face. "Is this really necessary sir?"

Garrick rolled his eyes and muttered something under his breath. *"Fuckin twat..."* He blew a ring of cigar smoke towards her and gestured at the pirates. *"Do you want to join them Armstrong?"* Amelia shook her head and quickly finished up binding the pirates. She hovered up to the deck on her cloud and landed beside Garrick. "Permission to go train sir?" she asked him. "I'm making progress on my soru training."  Garrick looked back at Amelia with a look of apathy. He couldn't give a shit about her soru training. *"Go ahead and train. Train until you've honed your mind and body into a weapon of absolute justice!"* he barked at her. *"Just make sure that when we enter the Grand Line you radio that fucker Volk." * Amelia saluted and headed towards the gym.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 7, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Beelze D. Van*
> 
> As he snapped out from his little dream after crashing against Rufio, the snipper looked around, noticing that Rufio was not there.Then his gut began to growl though that shit sounded more like the roar of a damn beast"Well i don?t think he can be mad at me...I?m hungry"he said to himself and took a steak from the stove and began to eat as he stood up. Before reaching the door of the kitchen he noticed that his steak wasn?t in his hands anymore so the guy went back and took a new one"Damn, this steak is delicious"he said while going out to where his nakamas were.
> 
> When he went out he saw the little ruckus on the ship, and of course also witnessed the little familiar reunion of Rufio with his sister"Nice, she looks like a good person"he said to himself again and then heard Drake shouting, his words were weird but if it was Drake, sure he could do what he said. As he walked towards them Edward passed next to him probably they were going to start moving again"Hey guys...what... was that?"he asked as he was biting cynically the steak with each pause in front of the others.



Drake throws his arm around Van, "Oh nothin' cousin, heh that rhymed, just a few annoyin' pirates busting onto our ship. But we took care of that," he then eyed Van's steak, "Mind sharing a bite with your family?" he says, salivating.

Van quickly gets out from Drake's arm and slinks away, "Some family you are!"  he shouts, still under the impression that because of their shared initial of D that they are somehow related.

"Fine...I'll have Rufio make us some more..." he says, kicking up imaginary dirt. He then turns back towards the horizon, "Wonder what our first destination'll be."

*Ruby Isle...*

Deep underground in the massive caves the shadows of 6 figures can be seen against the wall as one holds up a torch, voices echo throughout the mines, "Bah, why are we doing this shit," one complains.

"Just shut the hell up and keep digging." 

"How did I get stuck with the digging!"

"I'm here too Felix," a timid voice speaks out.

"Great, for someone your size you'd think you'd dig faster..."

"What did I say about shutting the hell up..."

"Uh, yea, but come on, since when have we been reduced to hired labor?"

"Actually you've been reduced to hired labor, we're here to watch and make sure you don't mess up..."

"Shut it mantis boy!"

"It's part of the bigger picture...You'll see."

"My baby knows what he's doing~"

"Get off of me..."



InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Ship-
> 
> "LT JINTO!" A voice rings from Jinto's pocket. "Damn it.." He grumbled. "SNAKE GO!" He throws his hand forward and the snake lunges. "LT. JINTO ANSWER NOW! EMERGENCY CALL!" Jinto grit his teeth. "Damn it." He picks up the den-den musi from his pocket. "I'm in the middle of-" "STOP WHATEVER IT IS YOUR DOING AND GET YOUR ASS TO BASE! ALL MARINES WITHIN THE NEAREST BASE ON MALFORIA ISLE ARE TO REPORT!"
> 
> "Son of a..." Jinto grumbled. "Fine." The snake pulled away from the Green Cloak ship and back towards his own, with a quick whip of the tail it sends Kris flying back to the Green Cloak Ship. "EVERYONE PULL BACK! WE'VE GOT AN EMERGENCY CALL TO ANSWER!"



Kris stares at the new man he's been in battle with, "You're pretty tough," he says, panting, "But looks like our crews are going their separate ways."

He looks over to see the marines returning to their ship, "So I'd better get back to my crew," he activates his jet feet and flies off, "We'll finish this someday, trust me!"

He lands back on the ship and looks around, "So what'd I miss?"


----------



## Gaja (Feb 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Ship-
> 
> "LT JINTO!" A voice rings from Jinto's pocket. "Damn it.." He grumbled. "SNAKE GO!" He throws his hand forward and the snake lunges. "LT. JINTO ANSWER NOW! EMERGENCY CALL!" Jinto grit his teeth. "Damn it." He picks up the den-den musi from his pocket. "I'm in the middle of-" "STOP WHATEVER IT IS YOUR DOING AND GET YOUR ASS TO BASE! ALL MARINES WITHIN THE NEAREST BASE ON MALFORIA ISLE ARE TO REPORT!"
> 
> "Son of a..." Jinto grumbled. "Fine." The snake pulled away from the Green Cloak ship and back towards his own, with a quick whip of the tail it sends Kris flying back to the Green Cloak Ship. "EVERYONE PULL BACK! WE'VE GOT AN EMERGENCY CALL TO ANSWER!"



*Pattaya*​
The battle between Ral and Pattaya didn't even have a chance to begin before it had to end. Making a jump towards the edge of the Green Cloaks' ship Pattaya waved goodbye like a little kid to Ral. "Sorry, but it seems I gotta go. My break starts in two minutes so I'll cya soon..." It was a shame really since Pattaya found Ral ability to shot flames and make flame dragon totally awesome. It probably could top a martial arts rabbit human, a talking panda or a cyborg that couldn't drown but it was still pretty darn awesome.

So once he said his goodbye to his new pirate friend Pattaya would up doing a back flip and landed on to the deck of the Marine vessel like their commanding officer ordered. The black hairs turned around and looked at a random officer. "Is it lunch time??? Is there cake? What are we doing?" He was indeed hungry, that candy that Jinto gave him probably had a lot to do with it. The man looked at him, dumbfound by the question, as he saw Kaizo sneak up behind Pattaya once again. Ow shit it seemed like Pattaya was gonna have it again...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 7, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

Tiger heard how Jinto was announcing the withdrawal, Ral was already heated up for a good fight and then those marines were retreating?"Crap...And I thought i was going to have a little fun"he said but something was sure, that guy Pattaya was really good, a real challenge. As he heard Pattaya saying good bye as if he were a little kid, Ral smiled"Great! The next time I see you I will burn you to a crisp!"he said waving goodbye as well.

After that he saw how Kris came back from the ship of the enemies and asked for what he missed. " I need to find more ideas to use my power...oh well then we are going now?"he said the last part looking at Alex.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 7, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra climbed aboard the Gaia once the pirates stopped their attack. Apparently, it was all a misunderstanding, or something. Either way, Catalina wasn't attacking them anymore. Either way Nirra was happy it was over before it got out of hand. Crossing her arms and shrugging it off, she then turned towards Clemens and Alastor. "Either of you small fries still up for some sparring?" She said with a smile.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 7, 2011)

*World Pirates*

Duke grins at Rush?s quick outburst. ?Relax, Rush. As my First Mate, you?re my most important servant I have.? He told the rabbit-human. Duke still hadn?t seen anything from Shishi, though. ?Now back to-?He started, but simply stopped talking once he saw what was underneath Shishi?s demon mask and cape. All three of the Fodder Trio?s jaws drop in pure astonishment, while Duke?s single eye lights up. The captain starts to stutter as he tries to find the words that fit his current emotion. All he gets out is, *?A-AAAAAANDROID!!!?*

Then he hears the ratings that have been assigned to them. Duke?s eye narrows and he opens his mouth to yell, *?ONLY 52! HOW COME RUSH GETS 75! I CAN BRING STUFF TO LIFE AND I?M THE CAPTAIN!!!?* Meanwhile the Fodder Three smile smugly. *?We?re each worth 30 points!?* Fandral said, proudly. ?Actually, ten each.? Shishi says, crushing the man?s dreams. He slumps over, now depressed by the machine?s cruel calculation. 

Meanwhile, Duke and his crew aren?t the only one who has seen Shishi?s robotic body. The bartender of the lamely-named Moonshine Bar glares at them. *?Monsters?! You?re all monsters! A man who can create demon objects and a rabbit-human! Then this monstrous android! I?m not even sure if that girl is normal!? *He shouts, pointing at Kaya, his finger shaking in anger. *?Drunk as my customers usually are, you?ve gotten rid of all them! NOW LEAVE!?* He shouted. Duke only grins, though. ?Don?t tell us what to do, old man.? 

He reaches in his pocket for his pistol and pulls it out, pointing it at the bartender. A single sweat drop comes down his bald head and Duke chuckles. ?I?m not going to kill you. I have no interest in doing so. The Moonshine caves await the Emperor!? He told the man, standing up, his coat and crew following after him.

?C?mon, I didn?t recruit all of this muscle for nothing! I need you three,? He says, pointing to the Fodder Three. Their eyes shine, in hope that they?ll get something cool to do. ?To move a giant boulder for me.? All three slump over, a shadow following over them. ?That will be your first task within the World Pirates. We?ll come up with something cooler for you, Shishi. My top underlings always get the best treatment??


----------



## Pyro (Feb 7, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath vs Marcus "Brickfist" Jones Part I*


Gatrom had won his latest match in the same way he won his first seven. Quickly. The opponents here were nowhere near his level. And so far, Gatrom was feeling pretty good about himself. However, as he walked over to the tournament bracket to see who his next opponent would be, he saw one name that stuck out. There was a man on the opposite bracket of Gatrom that seemed to be rising up through the tournament with even faster times than Gatrom. 

Gatrom felt a small grin appear on his face. He knew what this feeling was, as he had felt it before and knew it well. It was the feeling he would get when he could feel a challenger approaching. Someone that could give him one of those fights that made him remember he was alive. A thrilling experience that he couldn't get any other way. 

As Gatrom continued to expect the bracket, a man walked up and wrote down the two names for the final match. It seemed that the fates had smiled on Gatrom on that day for the two names on the top of the bracket were none other than Brickfist and Gatrom Goliath.

Gatrom walked out into the pit looking up once again at the crowd that had gathered. They screamed and yelled cheering for the fighter they had bet on. Gatrom stopped and looked at the large door on the opposite side of the arena. The doors slowly opened and out stepped a large muscular man in a sleeveless shirt.

"LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. WE HAVE A TREAT FOR YOU TONIGHT. NEVER BEFORE HAS THIS AREA SEEN TWO COMPETITORS THAT WERE ABLE TO FINISH THEIR FIGHTS AS QUICKLY AS THESE TWO MEN HAVE! AND SO, WITH ONE OF THE LEGENDARY DEVIL FRUIT'S ON THE LINE FOR THE VICTOR, I AM PROUD TO INTRODUCE TO YOU THE FIGHTERS FOR TONIGHT'S TITLE MATCH. MARCUS "BRICKFIST" JONES AND GATROM GOLIATH!" The announcer yelled into his voice amplifying dendenmushi.

Marcus walked up to Gatrom in the middle of the arena with an emotionless look on his face. He did not say a single word as he approached. And then, after a long pause. The man grunted out one sentence.

"I hope your name does not disappoint."

However, Gatrom did not have any time to respond to his opponent as the bell to signify the beginning of the fight had already sounded. Without a pause, Gatrom leaped back towards the wall to get some distance between himself and the man. Gatrom wanted to see how this man fought before committing to an all out frontal attack.

Marcus didn't waste any time making Gatrom wait as he wordlessly charged at the young pirate with one very large fist cocked back. Gatrom was able to see the punch coming and slapped Marcus' forearm to the side, redirecting the punch and causing it to miss. Expecting to be able to take advantage of the missed attack and counter attack on his own, Gatrom prepared to sweep his opponent's legs. However, before he was able to complete the movement, Gatrom felt an explosion from the area where he had just redirected the punch. After being blown away, Gatrom somersaulted to his feet grasping his side. 

The crowd cheered as the announcer gave the play by play.

"AHH AND THE MOMENT WE HAVE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR. MARCUS JONES SHOWS THE NEWCOMER THE REASON WE CALL HIM BRICKFIST!"

"Heh, so you're a devil fruit user. I should've known. Ya know what, I really need one of those things. It seems that every time I get to the finals in a tournament, I run into one of you guys and it's always a much harder fight. Not that I'm complaining of course." Gatrom said with a laugh.

"But hey, using a fruit like that is kinda like using a weapon right? So I guess you won't object at me using a couple weapons of my own right?" Gatrom asked as he pulled out his two trench knives that were strapped to his belt. Gatrom help both knives in his hands and placed himself in a fighting pose.

Marcus grunted loudly and turned to face Gatrom. Together, the two fighters ran at each other. Gatrom jumped high into the air doing multiple front flips in an attempt to not only increase the velocity of his knife, but to try and confuse his opponent as well. 

However, Marcus was prepared and simply lifted his fist towards his oncoming opponent muttering the phrase ?Brick Wall.?

Suddenly, a large amount of bricks exploded out of Marcus? fist and stacked themselves in a wall blocking Gatrom from slashing Marcus with his attack.

Steel blade met solid wall and when the dust cleared, a large slash mark could be seen on Marcus? wall, but the defense still stood.

?Hmm? looks like your not just an offensive minded simple fighter. This should be fun.? Gatrom said.

?Fun? Fun is what will happen to you when this match is over. You have yet to impress me young Goliath. I have fought and killed many others of your kind and each one stronger than the last. They were worthy challenges. However, if you do not show me your true power, you will die disgracing the name of your proud clan. And now, you will see my power.? Marcus said with a growl.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 7, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath vs Marcus "Brickfist" Jones Part II*

_Ten Years Ago_


> Gatrom went down to one knee as sweat poured off his brow. He looked up at the man that towered over him.
> 
> ?You always have to keep your guard up Gatrom. I?m not always going to be around here to protect you.?
> 
> ...



Snapping back to reality Gatrom had no time to respond, Marcus raised both arms from his side as bricks created by his devil fruit poured out. As the bricks began to stack, they created four walls surrounding both Gatrom and Marcus.

?There will be no escape for you young Goliath.? He said in a menacing voice.


Gatrom was furious. Gone was the carefree attitude he had earlier. 

?You attacked my clan? You want to see the true power of the Goliath? Oh, you will see. But you will not live to tell the tale. I will make sure of it.? Gatrom growled.

Gatrom closed his eyes and pictured the arena around him. He could see it perfectly in his mind. Then, slowly, Gatrom opened his eyes and leapt towards the wall to his right. Then, bounding off of said wall, he jumped to the opposite wall, then the north wall, then the south wall. Marcus? eyes could barely keep track of the brawler as he bounced off each wall quicker and quicker.

Then before Marcus could even notice, a cut had formed on his side. It was shallow and would not hinder him, but it was still surprising. He hadn?t seen his opponent even land his attack. Then another cut appeared on his other side. Another attack Marcus had not seen. And all this time Gatrom?s speed increased more and more to the point where Marcus couldn?t even see him anymore.

After finally having enough, Marcus Jones exploded with rage. Yelling loudly, he expelled bricks from every part of his body.

As the bricks fell to the ground, so did Gatrom. Hit by the large range attack. Knives knocked from his hand, his opponent approached him.

?Not bad young Goliath. You have some skill. I will take pleasure in taking yet another of your clan?s head to my captain for the reward money.?

*?NEVER!?* Gatrom yelled lunging at his opponent and tackling him to the ground. The crowd gasped as the two fighters rolled around on the ground trading blows. Gone were tactics. Gone was strategy. This was now just a fight of pride and anger with neither side willing to give in.

Together, the two fighters rolled around the arena not even bothering to block each other?s strikes. Both were worn out and tired. 

Gatrom threw one last punch landing it on Marcus? cheek, only to revieve a blow to the stomach in return. The two then rolled over once again this time with Marcus on top. Gatrom took another punch to the nose and looked over to his side. There was sitting one of his trench knives that he had dropped earlier. 

Seizing his opportunity, Gatrom grabbed his knife from the arena floor and plunged it into his opponent?s neck. Then, rolling the man off of him, Gatrom stood up and retrieved his weapon, checking his pulse as he did so. There was none.

?LADIES AND GENTLEMEN, WE HAVE JUST WITNESSED AN AMAZING FIGHT. GATROM GOLIATH IS OUR NEW CHAMPION! PLEASE COME TO THE DESK TO RECEIVE YOUR PRIZE.? The announcer yelled.

Gatrom slowly walked over to the prize table where an odd looking fruit laid. Gatrom took his prize, placed it in his bag, and silently walked out of the building, looking for the rest of his crew, and trying to think of an excuse for where not only where he got his injuries, but where he acquired a devil fruit as well.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 7, 2011)

*Jumanji*
"Hehe, excellent work, Robin." Feroy was lucky to have a crew full of what one may consider to be "weirdos". The Captain could move things with his mind, the first-mate was a blind, perverted swordsman that could sense any vibration in the vicinity and had a sense of smell that rivaled that of a bloodhound dog. Finally, Robin, the martial artist that wields the power of some type of mythical zoan fruit. Indeed, they were a small crew of freaks, but powerful freaks nonetheless.

Feroy went ahead and gave the approval to free the Marines. As of now, they were all in the same boat and it'd be to the Marines' greatest disadvantage to try and capture any of them. They'd work to be a good distraction for the tribal people though. The Mystic Pirate captain then looked over towards the newcomer, Pierre. He seemed to be a descent individual, but Feroy learned once before that you can't trust everyone. He'd keep his eye on him.

Robin took out the tribal man that was guarding them and Tengu went to retrieve his buster sword. Feroy turned towards the Marine captain, "You spoke of a treasure before, are you sure there's on here?" He questioned the Captain.

_"Of course, pirate. Why the hell do you think these guys are so damn protective of this worthless island?!"_

"That's all I needed to know," A grin came across Feroy's face. "Tengu, Robin, we're going to get a new ship and acquire ourselves a powerful crew. How does that sound?"

"As long as it has a nice training room, I'm all for it." Robin answered as a surge of electricity ran through her arm.

"Yea, I'm tired on being on cramped up ships." Tengu said as he hoisted his sword onto his shoulders.

_"Isn't he blind....."_ One of the Marines whispered to his comrads. 

_"Yea, it looks like it. These guys won't survive that long..."_

*BERU! BERU! BERU!*​
_"I forgot I had this thing!"_ The Marine Captain said as he attended to his den den mushi. "Captain McGrow here."​
"Captain, reinforcements have arrived on the island. Prepare for your immediate rescue." A voice said from the device.

_"Yes sir! Thank you!"_ The Marines broke out into a cheer at the sound of those words. 

Feroy went over to his crew, sans Pierre for the moment. "Look, we're not going to get mixed up with these Marines and crazy ass tribal men. We're going to look for their treasure and get us a new ship at the next island that has a *civilization.* I think splitting up would be best. If we ever need to find each other, both you and Tengu can sniff me out. I'm not sure what to do with him as of now, though." Feroy said referring to Pierre.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 8, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

Everything on Ranbou island passed in a daze to Jason. The first hour, he didn't even notice what was going on around him, except for the food that was stuffed into his hands every time. _Food..._ Jason decided it was good, very good, to have a panda mount that fed you when you were hungry. When he ruled over the world, he would take a monster panda mount, a huge one, with so many food-carrying capacity that Jason would never have to get off again if he didn't want to. He also decided that this Semmy creature, the panda who was taking care of him now, was an awesome guy and deserved his respect and friendship. 

When they returned to the Satan's Mistress, the whole ship was brimming with new people, all looking around frightened from the Captain to some big guy Jason hadn't met yet, to the fishman guy who had blood dripping from his fangs. _Seems like the Captain did some persuasive recruiting._ Great black chains still dangled from the necks of most of the new crewmembers, and most clearly had no idea what they were supposed to do, so they just stood around, watching the elite of the crew in awe. Jason smiled and dismounted, thanking Semmy along the way, but already focused on the new guys. Oh how fine was it to make a first impression. Jason's smile widened further and he grabbed the guitar on his back, bringing it up in front of him.

He walked onto the boardwalk. One of the new guys watched him lazily, clearly thinking him another one of the Devil King's new play pets, nothing more than fodder. "So good a day to be smilin'?" The man said, softly so none of the more imposing crewmembers would hear. Jason bared his teeth and his smile grew to demonic proportions. "It's not every day you get a hundred extra minions" He strummed his guitar in a very flashy but quite senseless motion. The man's eyes widened and he tried to talk, but the shockwave caught him full force. He was thrown back and with a mighty crack smashed into the siderail of the ship. Jason looked around. Now the stares of awe were aimed at him as well. He gave another diabolical smile, slung his guitar over his shoulder and dropped into a mocking bow to the man who lay crumpled at the other side of the ship. "A perfect day to be smiling yes, little maggots"

He paced forward, smashing one dumbfounded crewmember in the face that didn't go out of the way for him, and walked into the corridor that led towards the cabins. He nodded towards the Devil King, then disappeared into the ship. First impressions are always fun. Jason laughed maniacally just out of sight, but not out of hearing distance, then walked into his cabin and dropped down on the bed. Give them some time to let that sink in. The fodder crewmembers would think twice before crossing him now. Jason lay down and fell asleep.

*A few hours later*

The ship shook violently. Jason slowly opened one eye. What the hell was happening? How long had he been slee- The bed toppled with a great crash and Jason smashed into the floorboards. What the hell? He jumped up, only to fall down again as the gravity wasn't quite how he was used to it. The fuck? The ship seemed to be in free fall. Jason got to his feet again, this time wary of the strange situation, and sprinted out onto the deck. What he saw made his mouth fall open. The fucking ship _was_ in free fall from some mountain. All around Jason could see crewmembers cowering and screaming they were going to die. Jason felt exhilarated. This was the life he wanted to live. He sprinted up to the front of the ship and jumped on the prow, letting the water and wind smash into him. The defiant god was back. "Hell yeah!" This was living, alright. Standing on the prow of a pirate ship that was racing down a mountain, scared weaklings behind you, sky's the limit. This was the best feeling of his life. 

Sadly, all good things end, and most end faster than you would like them. The ship came off Reverse Mountain and into the easier waters of the Grand Line. Jason jumped back onto the deck. The Devil King pirates were looking around to their new territory. Jason smiled again. This place, however menacing people might find it on the outer blues, didn't look so bad. Better, it looked perfectly fit for conquering. The Devil King seemed to agree. His eyes were that of an emperor when he screamed out that this was his new dominion. Jason smiled. He wanted to kill the guy, no, he would kill the guy, but he had to say he liked the man's style. And sure as hell, the grand line answered the Devil King. Well, maybe not the grand line, but someone answered, alright. Jason looked and saw another ship, slightly smaller. The one screaming sounded like an idiot, if that much wasn't already clear because the man was provoking the Devil King. The Devil King himself clearly didn't think the man as a dangerous adversary, though. The shouting match lasted less than a minute, and then both ships went their own way. Jason peered to the horizon. The Grand Line eh...  Awesome.

*A few hours later*

Jason had dazed away on the deck, his guitar in his hands, when a commotion started. The huge man Jason still didn't know but was clearly one of those in charge here was screaming at the guy in the Crow's nest. Land? Jason was up and awake immediately. What kind of wonders would the first Grand Line island they visited bring? Jason wasn't disappointed. Although most of the island looked quite boring, not different from a plain North Blue island, in the middle stood a palace that spired into the clouds. It was beautiful. The gleam in Jason's eyes grew. He wanted it. He wanted to burn the whole fucking thing to the ground. What a bonfire that would be. What a perfect performance of chaos.

The Devil King called his elites to him. Jason walked up to the man and took a place besides that huge guy he still didn't know. His smile was uncontrollable. This was what he had came to do. A pillar of flame rising into space. Goodbye, kingdom.

The Devil King pirates set out.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 8, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*

"Honestly, I didn't even intend to help these guys, but they just had to attack me..." Randall mused to himself. Scattered around him were the beaten bodies of the pirates who had attempted to attack him.

_A few minutes ago..._

"If you don't fight me, I won't fight you," Randall stated calmly, even though he was surrounded by a bunch of enemy pirates. "Yeah, yeah...," they muttered, before charging anyway. In a way it was almost refreshing how they didn't yell at the top of their lungs that they were going to chop his head off. It was a vulgar habit that most pirates seemed to have, unfortunately.

One of them slashed at his neck with a cutlass, but Randall easily blocked it with his sword. "There's no need to draw this out," he said. The weaponsmaster quickly proved his point by morphing into his Hybrid form and drawing all six of his weapons, then simultaneously attacking all of his would-be aggressors. They fell to the ground, and stayed on the ground.

----
*Cipher Pirates - Elaine Cruskent *

"If possible, I would rather not fight."

"I would rather not fight too, but you aren't going to let me through without a fight anyway, so let's just skip to the part where we do fight," Elaine said in a bored tone.

"How do you know I want to fight?" The blue haired male retorted.

"Well, do you?"

"...I have to. Even though I don't want to fight, I can't afford to let an enemy pass by unhindered. They would surely remove me from even this pathetic post."

"See?" Elaine replied, putting her hands on her hips. "I've learned quite a lot from my travels so far, and one of the things I've learned is that the more someone says they want to avoid fighting, the more likely it is that you end up fighting them."

"So it's better to just get it started, really. *The Magician!*"

The small wand warped itself into being in Elaine's hand, and she promptly used it to fire blasts of flame at her opponent. Her opponent responded by turning tail and running instead. Elaine followed in hot pursuit, unleashing attack after attack from her wand, but curiously, none of her attacks managed to hit her target.

"I don't recall being this bad a shot," she mused to herself. Still, she took heart in the fact that her opponent decided to escape. That at least meant that he did not fancy his chances in a head-on confrontation. On the other hand, he was fast as hell and was increasingly widening the distance between her and himself.

"You aren't getting away! *The Chariot!*" Elaine exclaimed. She closed the gap in an instant, running alongside her foe. Though she could not attack him as she usually would while using The Chariot, tripping him was surely possible and would be quite effective in slowing his retreat. The fortune teller thus stuck her leg out - then heard a snapping noise. A rumbling sound alerted Elaine to the danger overhead as a block of concrete slid out from the seemingly uniform ceiling and fell towards her. She quickly darted backwards, grateful that she still had her burst of speed thanks to The Chariot, and successfully evaded the attack.

"*The High Priestess!*" Elaine commanded, relinquishing The Chariot. Her clothes morphed into the flowing white robes of her trump card as she conjured a large sphere of water out of thin air. "Aqua Rain!"  The sphere of water split itself into numerous smaller globules, which then fired themselves at her opponent. 

Unfortunately, this proved ineffective as well. Coincidentally, her opponent had managed to maneuver himself such that her spread of attacks all coincidentally missed him. "Yeah right, as if such coincidences exist...You have a Devil's Fruit, don't you?" Elaine asked. 

"You're a sharp one. Raloth Westing, current possessor of the Bad Luck Bad Luck Fruit, it makes me a Bad Luck Man!" Raloth boasted. "It's no surprise you figured out I have a Devil's Fruit, you have one yourself too, don't you?"

"Elaine Cruskent. I ate the Tarot Tarot Fruit. Although I have to say, your power doesn't sound particularly useful. What if you harmed your own allies with your bad luck?" Elaine asked, somewhat confused at the point of her opponent's ability. 

"Guh!" Raloth made a noise as though he was struck. "Shut up! I can control my powers so that that doesn't happen!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 8, 2011)

*The Devil King Pirates' Charge*

Dante leads the army of marching men just as a commander would lead their army, they were stern and unflinching. Though the Bordone Kingdom's army was well prepared for the attack. They mounted several  cannons at the front of their castle and fired them all at once.

The fodder of the crew panicked as they headed for the crew, but the elites continued their march in silence until Dante finally spoke up, "Canary," he spouts his nickname for Jason, his little song bird, "Take care of the cannons..."

After some annoyed grumbles he draws his guitar, and with a powerful note he sends a few shockwaves into the air that easily take care of the cannon balls, "The show doesn't end there..." he leaps into the air, and after a quick spin he plays another note that sends several shockwave blasts towards the castle. 

They slam right into the walls and take out the gunners, their weapons, and anything else that was in their destructive path, "Looks like you've finally proved yourself half useful." 

He would get his chance to prove the other half as the draw bridge drops and a massive army of knights dressed in blue and white armor with golden boots and gauntlets. At the head of the army is a giant of a man, about the same size as Keng, he has a much more muscular build than the army and sports a golden helmet as well as a white cloak. 

"Hold!" the man shouts, raising his blade and causing the army to halt.

The Devil Kings fodder look towards the captain, *"We don't hold for anyone..."* he says, continuing his march without losing a step. 

"Charge!!!" he swings his blade down, causing the men to begin their rush forward. 

*"Flames of Hell,"* he raises his weapon and causes a large geyser of flames to erupt from beneath them, engulfing several warriors, *"This is a chance to prove your worth weaklings! If you survive this battle as the victor than I will know that I am not wasting my panda's talents by feeding you!"*

He continues his powerful walk, "Now clear me a path or perish trying. I don't plan to slow my pace in the least, and if I have to raise a finger before entering my castle then there will be countless casualties on both sides...*Understood?*"

The men all raise their blades, charging forward and into the battle. Dante turns towards his elite squad, "I suggest that you join in the carnage as well if you value your lives," he says rather forcefully.

*At the Top of the Tower...*

The short and rather round messenger crawls towards the Prince, drenched in sweat, "Why do you stain my floors with your disgusting sweat!" he shouts, kicking him, sending him flying back.

"W-well sir..." he says, regaining his composure a bit, "It is difficult to travel the heights of the tower everytime I deliver you a message, it would be much easier if you would simply allow me to use a Den Den Mushi for contact," William glares at him, "I'm beneath wasting my effort to communicate with the likes of you. *Now speak!*"

"Y-yes my lord. The pirates have reached the front gates and although Victor and his army has engaged them they seem to have 5 very powerful men, one being The Devil King from the North Blue," he says, handing him a bounty poster.

William crumples the bounty poster and chucks it towards the door, "Bah! Jackknife!"

"Yes my lord..." a darkly dressed clown like figure says, appearing before the prince in a bowing position, "Engage the intruders and murder anyone that gets in your way..."

His eyes light up as he begins to shake with excitement, "Yes sire! Of course!" he then vanishes from sight and heads down towards the battle.

"I don't believe our court jester will be enough to defend the castle sire!" the messenger pleads.

"Don't doubt that man's skill...His ridiculous title has no reflection of his ability to kill. And although Victor is leading the army he'll be requiring more than that. Release the Clockwork Devil!"

The messenger falls flat on his ass in shock, "T-the Clockwork Devil?! Don't you think we should converse with your father about such a dangerous action first?" 

William simply glares at him, "My father is ill and can't be bothered for such matters! We will dispose of them with full force before he even discovers their presence! Also...Get me a Den Den Mushi..." 

The man quickly delivers a Den Den Mushi wearing a royal red hat a top of a cushion. William slowly activates it and waits for a few moments as it rings, "Veronica..."  he says, clearly annoyed.

*"Oh hello little Prince...So tell me, what makes you think you can disturb me! I'll give you a spanking myself if the king is too much of a weakling to handle it!"*

"Shut your mouth woman!" he then regains his composure, "I call because the castle is under attack..."

*"Oh? I'm sure someone of your prestige can handle it..."*

William pinches the bridge of his nose in frustration, "I want to reassure that my...The kingdom isn't damaged."

*"And why should I care about that?"*

"Because among the men attacking there are 5 monsters that even you have never faced..." the line quickly goes dead and a grin appears on William's face, "Very good..."

*In the dungeons of the castle*

The fat messenger, even more coated in sweat at this point, slowly cranks a device that raises the gate of a cell. He winces as he raises it higher and higher.

A pair of red eyes open from within the darkness and in a flash something rushes out and slices the messenger's round head off of his shoulders. Before the head can even crash to the ground the creature dashes off, headed for daylight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*The West Blue/Edge of the Calm Belt...*
Annie shielded her eyes as the sack was ripped from her head, revealing bright sunlight from the cloudless blue sky above. Her arms and legs were still bound tightly by thick rope chords that cut into her skin. She didn’t know how long she was out for, but judging by the intense noon day sun it must’ve been a while. A large shadow loomed over her, blocking out the sun’s rays. Annie slowly looked up and recognized the familiar and imposing figure of Don Diego, flanked by two goons who towered even over him. 

“Do you know where you are hija?” he asked her. 

Annie rubbed her puffy eyes and glanced around at the pristine deck of the Don’s personal yacht.“You’re taking me on a vacation cruise? Oh wow I always wanted to go to Costa Del Sol. I didn’t bring my bikini though…”

*SLAP! *

Annie’s head snapped back as he backhanded her. The impact was like getting rammed face first into a brick wall. Annie spit up blood and grinned back at him while rubbing her jaw. The Don scowled at Annie and lifted her up into the air by her neck and pointed towards the water. “What do you see with those sharp eyes of yours?” he asked calmly. Annie’s jaw dropped. About a hundred meters beyond, the flowing waves turned to flat still water for as far as the eye could see. With her sharp eagle eyed vision she could see gigantic shadows swimming under the water, far in the distance. The Don grinned as he saw her expression of fear. “Welcome to the Calm Belt.” He spun Annie around to face him. “This is your last chance hija. Come back to work for me, and we can put the past behind us. However refuse my generous offer of kindness...and you will be sleeping with the fishes as the old mafiosos would say.”

“I’m done killing for your enjoyment…” Annie replied with a defiant face. “Now I just want to kill *you*.” 

The Don seemed truly disappointed by her reply. He reached into his pocket and snapped open a diamond encrusted switchblade. For a second Annie thought that he was going to cut up her face as a parting gift. He had seen the Don do it to other girls who had disobeyed him. Instead he just sliced the rope bindings around her legs. “When you are being torn apart limb from limb by those monsters in the water, remember that I offered you this second chance hija,” he said, before flinging her overboard. 

Annie plunged into the water headfirst. With her arms still bound behind her back it took her longer to orient herself. She managed to kick off with her legs and shot up through the surface, gasping for air. The Don waved at her from the yacht as it sailed away. *”I’LL SEE YOU IN HELL YOU BASTARD!!”* she screamed. The powerful currents began to push her towards the edge of the Calm Belt. Annie tried to flow at an angle with the current but it was no good. She was a on a one stop highway to Sea King central. Soon she found herself in the midst of totally still water, not a wave or a ripple. There wasn’t even a breeze in the air. She felt something brush up against her ankles. Annie looked down and saw a dark shape swim past from below. Whatever the thing was, it was huge, and seemed to have five heads.  

“There you go, just swim away whatever the heck you are. Ignore the scrawny little blond girl,” she exclaimed nervously. Annie tried to remain calm, tried to figure a way out of this. She came to one conclusion. 

“I’m screwed…”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country/With the Phoenix Pirates?*
Rose collided head on with the shockwave of Garvin?s _Thousand Brick Fist_. She hit the seabed with a thunderous crash, and then rebounded upwards like a bouncing ball. Her Bubble Bounce Armor really was doing its job. ?Please don?t pop, please don?t pop, please don?t-?

*POP!*

The bubble armor around her body exploded. Rose felt the water crash against her and immediately started to weaken. The bubble around her head remained intact however. Rose exhaled a stream of air into the bubble causing it to expand like a balloon and engulf her body. Rose breathed a sigh of relief from within the round orb. ?That was close!? 

Her respite was short however as Garvin swam at her from above. He sliced at the water with a chopping motion of his right hand.  *?Fishman Karate: Sea Splitter!?*  A giant cutting wave flew towards Rose. ?Uh oh!? She kicked the bubble from within causing it to richochet out of the way. The cutting wave missed the bubble by a mere inch and cleaved a ten foot long chasm into the seafloor. Garvin glared at Rose. She stuck her tongue out at him and laughed. ?I didn?t know fighting underwater could be so much fun. Hey could you teach me some of that awesome Fishman Karate?? Garvin sneered and rocketed towards her. *?Oh it'll be fun when I rip your throat out. HYAMAYAMAHYAMAHYAMA!?* 

Garvin collided against the bubble, causing the elastic surface to stretch inwards, but it held firm and rebounded Garvin away. The hybrid fishman roared in anger and opened his Shark jaws wide. *?I?m gonna rip right through that thing?and then through you!!?* Rose?s options were limited at this point, so she did the most obvious thing?make a grenade. She formed a beach ball sized bubble between her hands, and compressed it to the size of a golf ball, keeping the unstable bubble pressed within her hands. As Garvin tore through the larger protective bubble with his jaws, Rose released the much tinier bubble in her hands. 

*?Bubble Shock!? *

The explosive shockwave hit them both at point blank range, causing the water around them to shoot up to the surface in a roiling geyser. Rose and Garvin were propelled upwards through the surface of the water, flying almost a hundred feet into the air. They both crashed through the roof of an old wooden shack at the edge of the bridge. Rose groaned in pain and coughed up water. Her groans however quickly turned to laughter, even though it hurt to laugh. She turned towards Garvin. The fishman looked out of it. Rose snapped her fingers at him. ?Hey Fish Guy you awake?? Garvin remained still however and didn?t answer. Even though she couldn?t stand up, Rose smiled. She had won two battles today.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 8, 2011)

_*Levy A. Than*_

Levy watches as the human fight against other humans. All of this was rather… pathetic to him. They fought amongst themselves like animals and yet Fishman were thought to be the more savage. Sure, they were capable of savagery as Levy had proven many times, but the humans were self-destructive, slowly killing themselves off. As Dante gives him a command, he grits his teeth. “Don’t tell me what to do!” 

Before Dante could punish him, he charges head-first, literally into the battle, knocking pirates out of his way with his gigantic hammer-head. His teeth also snap, biting through soldier’s bodies. A warrior raises his sword, trying to kill this enemy, but as he brings the sword down, he finds that it has been stopped. Levy’s teeth bite it and he lets out a monstrous roar as the warrior tries to remove the blade. Levy promptly punches a hole through him. 

*“Damn!” 
“These guys are monsters!” 
“When are reinforcements going to get here?”
 “Veronica is on the way, so are the Jester and the Clockwork Devil!” 
“Veronica’s arrived!” *

Levy hears all of this with his insanely sharp shark ears and looks up to see a woman in armor rushing down the hill, a giant blade in her hand. Levy deduces that she must be incredibly power for her to be considered reinforcement. Levy didn’t have any interest in weak humans. He had to prove his strength by going up against the most powerful.

Growling, he says, “I’m done with you fodder!” He knocks back several men by shouting, *“Hundred Brick Fist!” *and swinging his fishy arm at them. He charges at Veronica who is behind the soldiers. The many soldiers in his way aren’t even an obstacle to the Fishman. Now that he is closer, Levy can see the woman better. 

She is extremely tall and carries a strange sword with an eye in the center. “What the hell…?” Levy said. *“You must be one of the monsters who’re attacking the castle!”* Veronica said, raising her giant sword. Levy chuckles. “Yes, I am a monster. The biggest and baddest of them all, the Leviathan.” 

Veronica’s eyes narrow, *“Well then Leviathan, you’ll make a fine addition to my collection.” *Levy raises an eyebrow. “Collection?” Veronica points her blade at him and says, *“Listen here, creature! I’ve killed many of your kin and I’m known across the Grand Line as the Monster Slayer!”* She proclaimed. *“Now, die!”* 

Levy is about to punch her, but suddenly her sword does something. It glows red for a brief second and then when she shouts, *“Fire Ball!”* A giant blast of fire shoots out of the tip, consuming Levy, monster of the waters.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 8, 2011)

*The Devil King Pirates with Keng and Victor*

Keng need no invitation from Dante he smiled to himself and grabbed the chain that bound Kuroc and pulled it free, 

"Time to eat!" he boomed as he swung the monstrous black sword

A mouth and head materialized from the edge of the sword snapping at a large portion of the army with a loud crunch a large hole was bit into the ranks of men. He released the hilt of the sword and Kuroc transformed into it's full state, it was humongous it easily dwarfed Keng he patted it's snout and the prehistoric crocodile growled softly. He hopped up on it's head and stood

"Go forth and feast to your hearts content my friend" Keng said

The huge crocodile barreled into the army again it's teeth snapping up the men Keng hopped off and jumped into a group of men as he pulled his other sword free. Two of the rings on the base of it's blade lit up as he cut through several men that tried to stop his. Blood sprayed across his face and he smiled showing off his sharpened teeth. He suddenly heard a roar that made the hair on the back of his neck stand up. It was savage and guttural and he would know it anywhere. He spun to see a humongous man in armor standing in Kuroc's mouth holding his jaws open. Keng flew into a rage and bolted toward the man his chains jingling as he moved. He swung his sword with one hand red energy swirling around the sword 

"Leave him alone!!" Keng boomed

As he was about to connect a huge brown furry form knocked Keng off his feet he could do little more that put his chain wrapped hand the stop the creature from tearing out his throat. It was a humongous lion, the creature bit down on his hand only the chains stopping it from taking his hand off. Keng roared and slammed the hilt of his sword between the lion's eyes and tossed it aside. It flew past the knight

"*Richard!!*" the man shouted 

He forced Kuroc's jaw open and dashed off behind Richard, Keng looked and his hand and there was blood dripping from between the chains. 

"*Kuroc!*" Keng boomed 

The creature looked first and the man and the lion then Keng. It ran toward him it's every footfall shaking the ground and jumped into the air transforming back into it's sword form

"You will pay for what you did to Richard fiend!" the man said

Keng just laughed and swung his sword at the knight one handedly

"*Savage Slash*" he bellowed

A nasty black jagged slash flew toward the man he too swung his sword

"*Golden Lion*" the man shouted 

The lion that Keng had just thrown transformed into a sword and flew into his hands. He swung it and a lion's head flew forward biting into the black slash causing them to explode throwing wind everywhere

"_We're saved!_" a man shouted
"_Victor will deal with the savage_"

Keng smiled showing off his teeth his shaggy hair and beard blowing in the wind. He bolted toward the man and grabbed him by the face and crushed his skull with a crunch.

"Victor is it?" he said with a smile as he threw the headless corpse to the ground
"The name is Keng" 

He lifted his sword up and rested it on his shoulder

"You look strong" he said licking his lips
"I am strong and I will not allow you to violate this kingdom and it's people any longer. Your reign of terror is at it's end"
"*My reign of terror has just begun!!!*" Keng boomed


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 8, 2011)

*With Alastor and The Atlas Pirates*

*CLICK*

The sound of the lock opening was music to Alastor's ears, he smiled and pushed open the chest revealing gold and jewels in abundance. 

"I love when my hard work is rewarded" he said with a smile

He grabbed a blanket from the bed and up ended the chest into it leaving a single ring. He saw a pen and paper on the table and couldn't resist

"From Alastor with love" he said as he scribbled on the paper

He put the not in the chest and closed it back and grabbed the blanket full of loot. It was all oddly quiet the sounds of fighting had stopped, either his crew mates had won or they had stopped for some reason.

"Time to gooo" he said

He lifted the bag and floated through the corridors quickly until he was out on deck he flew over the side of the deck just as the pirates were coming back aboard their boat. He heard Rufio talking to Catalina and smirked as he snuck around and floated up toward the crow's nest where his body was hidden. He dropped back into his body and waited for them to part ways all the while looking through his loot. He found two nice pieces a necklace with an emerald pendant and what was a gold collar. It was for a woman's neck but it would fit Nirra's hand perfectly. He jumped down and landed on the deck to see Nirra and the others talking about what just happened

"Either of you small fries still up for some sparring?" Nirra said with a smile
"I've got something better" he said putting down the package carefully
"What's in the sheet?" Nirra asked
"Nothing too interesting" he said with a mischievous smile
"In any case I have something for you and the ravishing Ms. Clemens"

He pulled the gifts from his pockets and offered them to the two women

"Beautiful gifts for beautiful ladies" he said with a smile


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 8, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron?*

Serena launched a front kick at the steel coated wall. The sound of metal being dented echoed all throughout the gym. Serena grinned as her boot left a clear imprint in the steel, joining another dozen such bootprints. She then delivered a rapid series of kicks at the wall again, pumping her legs in a flurry. All the while she kept her hands crossed casually across her chest, a lit cigarette tucked between her lips as always. With every impact, each one more powerful then the next, Serena thought of all the pirates she had battled throughout her career. She had killed each one except for the last, a cutthroat by the name of Gatrom Goliath. 

Serena furrowed her brow and forced herself to move even faster, pushing her superhuman legs to their limit. Her legs muscles began to burn from the strain of lactic acid buildup, but the passion in her heart burned even hotter, and gave her the strength to go faster. Suddenly a streak of blue flame engulfed her lower left leg as it impacted against the wall. 

*BABLAM! *

The force of the kick was far greater then the others, causing the steel wall to fracture cleanly in two. Serena?s eyes widened. ?What the hell?!? Intense pain rocketed up and down her left leg, and the blue flame sputtered out as quickly as it had flared. The crumpled wall collapsed over her head. Serena leaped out of the way as the ten foot wall crashed to the floor, narrowly avoiding being flattened by the thick metal slab. She limped gingerly on her left leg, but the pain was the last thing on her mind. Serena noticed something strange. Her left pants leg and boot were encrusted in tiny ice crystals. She bent over the cracked wall and touched it, but quickly retracted her hand. The metal felt extremely cold to the touch, so cold that it burned in fact, more then enough to take off a layer of someone?s skin. Serena shook her head, a questioning look on her face. 

?I?ve seen something like this before??


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 8, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country with Lorei*

Lorei lay on the ground she was still in shock that someone was able to shoot her bullet out of the air. That was mind boggling to her, she couldn't dream of doing that. She adjusted her goggle as she saw through Nyctmene's eyes. She had quickly calculated where the possible places where the other shooter could be she scanned with the scope of her rifle 

"Little girlee thinks Pogo can't see herrrrr" the man said giggling

He was sitting on top one of the bridge supports looking through the scope of his rifle. He took aim at her and fired. He giggled as the bullet flew through the air it struck Lorei but nothing happened. He looked through the scope at where he'd shot a few seconds earlier and he saw nothing.

"Worked like a charm" came a voice from behind him

Lorei flew through the air and kicked the little man off the top of the support she walked toward the end and looked over the edge and a shot flew past her and grazed her cheek.

"You wanna play you little slime ball" she shouted

Pogo was running down the face of the support like he'd done it his entire life, Lorei cursed and hooked the wire on her belt to the support and jumped off after him pulled her two guns free. She began to fire at him but he dodged like he was running on a flat surface instead of the vertical surface of the bridge.

"Tar round" Lorei shouted

She pulled the trigger on Ebony and a bullet flew out of the gun right at Pogo's foot sticking him in place right at the base of the support. Lorei unhooked the wire and pushed off the wall flipping to the ground landing in front of pogo with both of her guns pointed at him.

"It's over little man" she said with a smile

Pogo began to giggle and and spewed a green liquid from his mouth, Lorei dived out of the way and rolled on the ground bringing up her guns

"Wind Round" 

Lorei could here the ground sizzling behind her and the acrid smell of acid filled the air. The bullet exploded into blades of wind swirling around headed strait for Pogo he spit more of the green liquid onto the tar freeing himself as he ran up the support again to avoid the attack

"Girlee has some fun fun toys Pogo will have them all" he said clapping in glee

He jumped off the support spat several jets of acid at her but she ducked and rolled and brought up her guns suddenly a feathered form slammed into Pogo while he was in mid air knocking him off balance. She shot another tar round this time it completely engulfed him and stuck him to the surface of the bridge. 

"This is for shooting my owl" Lorei said
"*Spark Round*" 

She pulled the trigger and as the bullet connected with Pogo there was a bright blue flash of light and Pogo screamed out as he fell limp. Lorei blew the smoke away from her guns and holstered them as Nyctmene landed near to where Pogo lay smoking stuck to the bridge. She walked over the patted the owl's feathery head.

"One step closer to freeing this place" she said with a smile as she turned to see what was happening with the other Phoenix Pirates.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 8, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra lifted an eyebrow as Alastor handed her the gift. She quickly unwrapped the gift from Alastor to see a necklace with a glimmering pendant. "Oh, wow." It obviously wouldn't fit around her neck, but she could always use it as a bracelet. She quickly got to her knees and wrapped her arms around Alastor, hugging him. His upper body was quickly engulfed in her giant bosom. "I love it! I am so glad we added you to the group."

Alastor struggled to get out of the amazon's grip. Finally Nirra let go, and Alastor fell back. "Whoah. Remind me to get you gifts more often."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 9, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates - Kingdom of Bordone, Grand Line*​
Standing much taller the the Devil King Semmy looked on as their crew engaged the humans of this island. The Massive Keng who was even taller then Semmy found a good opponent, as did Levy. Semmy actually was wondering what they had in the kitchen of that castle so he proceeded to run past everybody and into the city. A couple of the soldiers wanted to stop him, but there was no way a 190/200 pound man could stop a running animal like Semmy. Just a 150 pound monkey was as strong as a 500 pound man, and Semmy was much heavier and stronger then that, so these ants had no chance. With two simple karate kicks he sent men down, one after another.

He didn't kill them, just knocked them out for a while. Looking back at the battlefield he commented "*Wow...*" A few seconds would pass and the Panda just turned around, adjusted his shades and ran of over the bridge, into the city. Sniffing with his nose once he could smell blood, and the awful scent came closer and closer, so one of Semmy's paws casually was resting on one of his katana's as the large round bear was running towards the "Sky castle". As he ran past a two story building red eyes focused on him. "Tick-tock...tick...tock... any second now I'll have panda stew... tick..." the body retreated into the shadows as the Clockwork Devil began his chase.

The assault on the Kingdom of Bordone - Current status. At the draw bridge: Keng Vs. Victor; Levy Vs Veronica and Jason Vs. Jackknife...



Young Grasshopper said:


> *Jumanji*
> "Hehe, excellent work, Robin." Feroy was lucky to have a crew full of what one may consider to be "weirdos". The Captain could move things with his mind, the first-mate was a blind, perverted swordsman that could sense any vibration in the vicinity and had a sense of smell that rivaled that of a bloodhound dog. Finally, Robin, the martial artist that wields the power of some type of mythical zoan fruit. Indeed, they were a small crew of freaks, but powerful freaks nonetheless.
> 
> Feroy went ahead and gave the approval to free the Marines. As of now, they were all in the same boat and it'd be to the Marines' greatest disadvantage to try and capture any of them. They'd work to be a good distraction for the tribal people though. The Mystic Pirate captain then looked over towards the newcomer, Pierre. He seemed to be a descent individual, but Feroy learned once before that you can't trust everyone. He'd keep his eye on him.
> ...



*Pierre, Mystic Pirates - Jumanji, West Blue*​
As Robin released him from the chains Pierre smiled and thanked her. Getting rid of the chains meant freedom for him, however he still had to find his trusty revolvers and hat. All of his money was in that hat and he needed those guns in order to fight up to his full potential. Dusting his black pants of with a couple of claps he looked at Feroy separate himself and his crew from everyone and talk amongst themselves. The Marines on the other hand started making noise which meant nothing good since the natives might hear them and come rushing in, but hearing about the treasure Pierre knew that it was the best place to look for his stuff.

Walking up to Feroy, he spoke in a low tone "I still intend to go for my stuff and that treasure... Wanna team up?" He had no intentions of backstabbing those guys, it just wasn't his style. Plus he figured that with those strong guys he had a better chance of fighting off the mass amount of natives. Whatever Feroy would answer Pierre adjusted his spiked gauntlets and the bandanna around his neck smiling. "Time to rock I guess..."



Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates*
> 
> Duke grins at Rush’s quick outburst. “Relax, Rush. As my First Mate, you’re my most important servant I have.” He told the rabbit-human. Duke still hadn’t seen anything from Shishi, though. “Now back to-“He started, but simply stopped talking once he saw what was underneath Shishi’s demon mask and cape. All three of the Fodder Trio’s jaws drop in pure astonishment, while Duke’s single eye lights up. The captain starts to stutter as he tries to find the words that fit his current emotion. All he gets out is, *“A-AAAAAANDROID!!!”*
> 
> ...



*Shishi, World Pirates - Moonshine Island, North Blue*​
Shishi didn't say much while Duke talked, except correcting the Fodder Trio on their rankings. Like hell he would give every single one of them 30 points! But after Duke finished his speech Shishi was kinda satisfied with his new allies, they were unique and didn't seem afraid of him. The word underling didn't really mean much to him, so he didn't even comment on, but being a robot he processed _everything_ that the 'Emperor' said. This guy could bring stuff to life...? Was Duke perhaps Shishi dad???

His eyes slightly widened at the thought of it, was this what humans called "destiny"? Pulling his disguise on once again Shishi pointed outside. "So shall we leave this place? Ow by the way, did you make me?" He asked casually, the fodder trio sweat dropping at the question, what in the hell was that guy...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 9, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"Nngh... Shit." Rex dropped to the ground as the golden snake sails off. His leg was bleeding heavily and his arm was fairing no better. "That bastard.... Those things are freakin sharp." Alex walked over to his brother and looked down at him. "Go patch yourself up." Alex comments. "Oi! I'm bleeding out here! I'm dying! How can you be so heartrex!"Alex face palmed and kicked Rex over. "You'll live! Now go sew the wounds shut!" Rex grumbled and limped off towards the medical cabin.

Alex took a hold of the helm. "Alright, Someone clean up the blood! We're headed for the nearest island!" He turned the helm sharply, he didn't have a single clue where the nearest island was.....


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2011)

*Levy A. Than*

As soon as the fire clears, a burnt Levy is standing there. His skin is charred-black and the only thing on his face that remains untouched are his white eyes. His eyes widen as he realizes what happened. He then looks up at Veronica who has a disappointed look on her face. *“I’ve went against much stronger monsters then you, before…” *

Levy growls angrily, “I’m not done yet, woman!” As if his body isn’t burnt, Levy charges forward at Veronica, not even slightly slowed down by his condition. The earth however shakes as Veronica slams her sword into the ground. Levy struggles to keep balance and his eyes dart to Veronica’s sword. “What the hell is up with that sword?” He wondered. 

Veronica chuckled. *“My sword is a legendary one. It has the unique power to absorb the ability of the monsters it slays. The fire blast and earth attack you just saw originated from a Behemoth I slew.”*

Levy chuckles, though. “What about your armor then!” He raises a fist and with amazing speed, punches her armor. The attack barely does anything, though. *“My armor can take the attacks of the strongest monsters, creature.”* Levy’s eyes widen as he looks up at Veronica who has raised her monster sword over his head. *“Fire Cracker!” *

Veronica shouted, bringing down the sword and causing fire to gush out, knocking Levy back again. *“That should do it.”* Veronica says, walking forward to claim her prize. Her jaw drops though as Levy gets up. *“IT’S GOING TO TAKE A LOT MORE THEN THAT TO BEAT ME BITCH!”* Levy shouted. *“THOUSAND TILE PUNCH!” *


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2011)

*Duke Kaiser*

“Father? I don’t have any children, yet! Although I suppose I’ll need an heir if I want my family lineage to continue ruling the world…” He ponders the thought for a while, before turning back to Shishi. “But no, I’m not your dad! Since I’m guessing you don’t know who he is, I’ll help you discover the identity of your father, Shishi!” He proclaimed. 

He then grins and says, “I promise.” He raises a fist and looks at Shishi. He was a machine, but he didn’t seem to be inhuman. Perhaps, there was more then to meet the eye with this guy. After briefly staring at his fist, Shishi returned the fist bump and although Duke wouldn’t admit it, robot fists were strong. “Let’s go to the caves!” He told the others, and they follow after him. 

The sun slowly sets, though and when they finally reach the caves, night has taken over the town. “Damn, it’s night-time now. The caves supposedly don’t open till daytime tomorrow, but I’ve waited long enough!” He told him. “Now move that boulder!” Duke commanded, gesturing to the Fodder Three who rush over to try and move the boulder.

They pick at it with their swords, while the biggest member of the three, Hogun sent his bulky mass at the boulder, trying to make it budge. If they couldn’t move in it, Duke supposed he could have Shishi move it or actually animate it himself, but he didn’t exactly FEEL like it.

*Meanwhile…*

Morgan stood in front of his crew, his two swords in his hands and the moon reflected off his cold, blue eyes. Standing by him were Selena and Tyron, who have their arms crossed, confidently. Night has come and the Moonscar pirates are ready for battle. On the ship, there is a cell and something is in it. The being inside is Mambo, a destructive being devoted to carnage. They would release him when they reached town.

*“THE TIME HAS COME!”* Morgan yells and the pirates cheer. *“TAKE THEIR SHIP AND SEIZE THE TOWN!!!”* He roars, raising a sword and the pirates mimic him, following his motion by raising their swords in a twisted salute. 

Half of the pirates have already swam over to the Avenging Norseman and where in the process of capturing and securing the ship. Now the strongest Moonscar pirates where in front of him. They were hand-picked by him, personally. He raises his sword and casts moonlight over them. There eyes bulge out of the sockets and they let out savage howls.

As the moon takes effect, even Tyron and Selena aren’t made an exception. Their eyes shine with blood lust and Tyron shifts into his wolf-form. *“GO! WE’RE THE MOONSCAR PIRATES! CHILDREN OF THE MOON!”* The pirates charge into town, Tyron and Selena taking up back positions in the army. 

A few pirates carry Mambo’s cell into town preparing to release him. Several pirates stay behind with Morgan and he takes a seat in his giant silver throne. With a grin on his face and malice in his eyes, he says, “Let’s go! Today I take my vengeance!” The pirates lift the heavy throne up and carry him into town…

*Moonshine Town*

The boulder was finally starting to budge but then Duke says, “Hold!” The Fodder Three, sweating and red-faced stopped and sat down, tired. They were relieved to be able to take a break. Rush points toward a large dust cloud and says, “Something is coming into town.” 

Duke’s single eye widens and he says, “We’ll move the boulder later! Let’s go check this out!” The World Pirates start to go forward, moving against the cloud. As they get closer, they realize it is a horde of pirates with silver eyes, their tongues wagging out of their mouths and swords raised high. A flag can also be seen and Duke frowns as he looks at the moon-shaped scar. 

*“Those pirates look crazy…”* Hogun noted and Volstagg nodded in agreement. Hogun tries to run away unnoticed but Duke grabs him and snarls. “We’re not cowards! The World Pirates will face any pirate who dares to try and take his future territory!” 

The horde of pirates suddenly comes to a stop and they make a path. Everyone in the town takes notice of these pirates and looks up ahead. Four pirates walk into the town, carrying a huge throne. They put it down and are absorbed into the two lines of pirates. The man on the throne stands up and Duke realizes who these guys are. “Captain Morgan…” 

Morgan’s eyes scan the town. “I know you’re around here, somewhere Duke! I saw your ship and I know you’re not a coward, either!” He shouted. “But until you show your face… *I’LL KILL EVERY LAST PERSON IN THIS TOWN UNTIL I FIND YOU!”* He announced and the people shake. They had known the island had a pirate problem, but this was unimaginable! 

A woman grips the head of her two children and tries to usher them into the house, but a pirate sweeps under her and grabs a girl. She screams to her mother and he hands her to Morgan. The girl starts to cry, but Morgan pats her head. “Don’t cry… *I WON’T KILL YOU IF THE RED-HAIRED MAN SHOWS UP!”* He roars, putting the sword underneath her chin. 

The woman cries out, *“Please don’t hurt my baby!”* They had seen the man earlier, but where was he? Maybe some of the pirates in the bar knew where he was, but the townspeople knew that they only cared for themselves and had probably run off, earlier. *“HAHAHAHA! COME OUT DUKE!” *

Duke hears all of this and although he is covered in shadow, the anger on his face can be seen. “Captain-“ Rush starts, but Duke raises a hand to silence him. “Go to our ship and defend it, you three.” He told the Fodders.

Hogun started to argue but Fandral raises his sword and says, *“It’ll be our honor, captain!”* He grabs Hogun and Volstagg, dragging them out of town. Duke then looks back at Morgan. “Very well then, Duke. I’ll kill the child! I wonder how many more people will die tonight because of your cowardice!” 

He raises the sword above the girl’s head and the woman shrieks as Duke steps out of the shadow, his crew of three standing behind him. “Put the girl down, Morgan! This is between me and you!” He shouted to him from across town. A cruel grin comes on Morgan’s face and he chuckles. “I knew you’d show up, eventually!” He shouted to Duke. 

“I’m still going to kill this girl, though!” He tries to bring down his sword, but suddenly his throne attacks him. He slices through it, but the girl runs away. Morgan grins as he sees that Duke is using his power. His powers were still strong… *“TAKE THEM!”* He shouted and the pirates charge forward. 

Duke turns to the others and says, *“Let’s go!”*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Alexis Riddle? *
> 
> Alexis rolls her eyes. ?I?m not actually flying. More like levitating by altering the flow of gravity around my body I achieve something similar to flight, but not the same thing.? She explains and then shakes her head. Kent probably didn?t understand anything she said, so she decided  to just get on with it. ?Well let me introduce myself! I?m Alexis Riddle, daughter of the riddles, ex-marine-in-training, and I ate devil fruit which has transformed me into a Gravity woman!? She said, very proudly with her arms crossed.
> 
> ...



Kent grimaced. She had him there. He hadn't even known there _was_ an instruction manual. His greatest enemy, books, had foiled him again.

Curses.

Kent snorted. "A Devil fruit? Really, do I look like someone who needs a cursed food group to make myself stronger?" He asked, spreading his arms and showing off his torso. While not body-builder strong, it was covered in lean muscle - the result of hours upon hours of training and fighting. "I told you before, I was a Starshin Monk. This," he said, holding up a hand, "Is my inner spirit." The steam coming from his hand coalesced into a lightning like energy that slowly spread across the rest of his body. A moment later, it vanished, leaving only a few wisps of red smoke. 

He turned to Raeyr. "If she makes any funny moves, we hit her. Got it? But wait a minute. I think I can talk her out of this." He walked up closer to the girl, who floated warily away. Kent rolled his eyes. "Soru."

Alexis' eyes widened as Kent vanished from sight before reappearing under her and grabbing her ankle. He threw her to the ground, and she hit the floor with a thud.

In another instant, Kent was standing over her. "So you want the bonebuster?" Kent asked, his face inches away from hers. "Take it. You're an ex-marine. I like that. And you're a navigator. We need one." He stood up. "But you're taking us with you. And understand one thing - the minute you touch that ship you take orders from me. You don't want it? Walk away. Those are your only two options." He grinned, cracking his knuckles. "Got it?"

*Kaya and the World Pirates*

"Excellent," Kaya said, throwing off her cloak. "I've been looking for an excuse to spread my wings." Her wings unfurled to their full extent, and with one powerful push she was airborne.

For a moment it was like it always had been - she was an angel, a prophet, and she was free. Free of responsibility, free of pain and worry, free of everything that might hurt her. Free free free.

Then she drew her sword. It shone with an angry light and Kaya dove into the middle of the battle, hacking and slashing with wild abandon. Many pirates, stunned by the near sight of her, offered no resistance. Others scrambled away. But most kept their heads, circling her and attacking from all sides. 

Kaya blocked one strike, whirling around and cracking the man in the head with one of her wings. The man screamed and crumpled to the ground as his allies stormed over him, trying to get to the winged girl.

Kaya didn't even slow down. "Is this the best you have?!"" She roared, cutting through pirate after pirate. "In my temple even the children fight better!" She kicked one pirate away and skewered his friend, her sword's light swelling with each kill. "Are you men or not? Fight!" She shouted as they began to retreat.

"Oh they're not retreating because of you darling..." said a voice from behind her. Kaya's eyes narrowed. The voice was soaked in madness. "They're retreating because of me."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country with Syrei and The Phoenix Pirates*

"Seems I have seen all your tricks and I still have two swords you don't know about" Genjuro said sliding Snow Petal into it's sheath.
"I'll see them now!" Syrei shouted as he ran toward Genjuro

Genjuro pulled out two swords before Syrei covered the ground between them, Syrei had to admit that his speed sheathing and unsheathing his swords were faster than anything he had ever seen. He swung his sword but Genjuro was able to easily dodge the swing he was behind Syrei and pain blossomed in his right shoulder. He'd been stabbed strait through, he screamed in pain as there was a sizzling and burning of flesh. Genjuro smiled as he twisted the sword. Syrei was accustomed to heat but this was something he had never felt before, Genjuro kicked him in his back and he fell forward face first onto the top of the bridge.

"That's my Fire Flower, it's my favorite of all my swords." Genjuro said 
"You remember the one you took from me on your boat?" 
"You made it shine brighter than I have ever made it shine" he said spitting on Syrei's body

Syrei lay on the ground panting it was a long time since he had been hurt in a fight, he had almost forgotten the feeling. He pushed himself to his feet trying to regulate his breathing

"You're just mad because it likes me better" Syrei said with a smile

Genjuro ran at him silently his teeth clenched rage was clear in his eyes, Syrei blocked his attacks the best he could. The attacks seemed slower or easier to read for some reason.

"This is how all of my opponents see my attacks?" Syrei asked himself

He winced as he swung his sword, Genjuro jumped over the swing and pulled out Fire Flower and Snow Petal and swung them simultaneously. The attacks swirled together just as Syrei slammed his flaming sword into it. There was an explosion of steam and the crimson flames were gone. Genjuro was already flying at him but he had no sword in his hand. Syrei dove to the ground as something nicked his cheek. His whole head began to hurt him Genjuro slashed at him again with nothingness but Syrei knew he must have had a sword in his hand. He rolled on the ground and slammed his hand into Moongarm setting it on fire.

"Blood Flare!!" he shouted

The fire on his sword flared up engulfing both him and Genjuro who retreated just in time to avoid being burnt to a cinder. Syrei got to his feet the his entire body and sword engulfed in flames. He looked at his hand and his sword, this was the first time that this had happened. He readied himself for an attack but Genjuro was already on him

"I'll put out those flames!" Genjuro shouted
"Hurricane Strike" he said 

This time he use three of his swords holding the last one in his mouth he jumped and spun his body the three slashes swirled around together and headed strait for Syrei

"Blood Oath" he whispered
"Cut everything and nothing" 

He held his sword up in front of him and stepped into a full bodied vertical slash, he had cut the attack in half sending each half spiraling into nearby structures utterly demolishing their outer walls, his own slash continued to travel toward Genjuro who dodged to the side. Syrei felt strangely calm as he dashed toward Genjuro, he swung his sword horizontally but he didn't put all his strength into the attack, Genjuro dodged and he twisted the sword in his hand changing the direction of the slash. His back muscles and the muscles in his arms exploded in pain but he pushed through it. Genjuro was able to get a sword out in time to block the attack. He was thrown into the air and the sword clattered to the floor. Syrei jumped into the air and slashed Genjuro across his chest opening a huge wound and sending him higher into the air. Syrei landed his body almost ready to give in as Genjuro slammed into the ground his entire body flickering with crimson fire. 

"It's over" Syrei said 

He swung his sword and the fire on his own body and Genjuro's body seemed to join in the air and disappear. He dropped to one knee all the pain racking his body finally at the forefront of his thoughts.

"That's what it is like to fight with no rage" he said

He pushed himself to his feet and secured Moongarm to his back

"Gotta find the others" he said


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 9, 2011)

*Bridge Country; With Ursla.....*
Ursla wondered through the small town looking for an ideal place to shop. If the people who lived here wanted to make a decent living, then they had to have a decent mall here. Well, at least that's what she thought. She was starting to grow tired of her current clothes and she desired to have some new, fashionable ones. The Phoenix Pirates would soon be in the Grand Line and she wanted to enter it with a bang. 

After about an hour of searching to no avail, the masseuse finally approached a small vender on one of the streets that had a petit clothes shop. She entered it with a look of disgust on her face. "Is this the only place that sells clothes here?!" The masseuse questioned as she slammed her marvelous manicured nails on the front desk.

_"Yea. Take it or leave it, toots."_ The store owner replied. Ursla raised a brow at the man. She was going to say something, but she reframed from doing so. She turned around and took a quick glance around the store. She had to admit, there was some nice looking things here. However, she didn't have any money.

Ursla approached the desk once more with a lustful look in her eyes, "Do you think you could possibly give these things to such a beautiful girl such as me?" Ursla spoke in a very seducing tone. The owner reached behind the desk and pulled out a shutgun and aimed it directly at Ursla, _"Pay for your stuff or get out."_ He said plainly.

Ursla grabbed the man by the neck, a glittery blue dust emitting from her hand. "Oh please, handsome?" She asked once again. The owner now had a look of pleasure on his face. He became weak in the knees and dropped his weapon. _"S-s-sure, take whatever you want!"_

Ursla walked out of the store holding four shopping bags all full of clothes. "Haha, this is too easy." She said as she headed back towards where the rest of her crew should be. It was a beautiful sunny day with a calm ocean breeze, however, a large shadow engulfed the masseuse and the entire area around her. 

"What the......oh my word!" Ursla said as she abandoned her shopping bags and hopped out of the way just in time for the large man to crash into the ground. 

*"Titano Smash!!!!!!!"* A huge crater was now present where Ursla previously was. Not an ordinary crater either, a crater that could probably fit a small house in it. As the dust cleared, the faint silhouette of an *ENORMOUS* man could be seen. 

"You're one of them Phoenix Pirates right?" A huge man emerged from the dust. He was literally a walking blob of fat. "Gavin told me if I killed one of ya he'll treat me to a buffet! Oh and I'm Mirko."

Ursla couldn't believe what she was seeing. Her eyes looked as if they were going to pop out of her head. During her time as a masseuse, she's treated her fair share of large humans, but nothing even approached this man's stature. 

"You big piece of shit, you smashed my clothes!" Ursla bellowed at the man with anger.

Mirko turned around and pulled something out of his rear-end. It was Ursla's clothes which were smushed between his cheeks. 
"These things? You want em' back?"

"NO I DON'T WANT THEM BACK FAT BACK!" Ursla hollared. 

"I'm not fat!!!!!" Mirko cried as he charged at Ursla and threw a punch at her. Ursla nimbly dodged out of the way of the slow punch and was behind Mirko. 

*"Greve sensacional!"* Ursla commanded as she kicked Mirko in the back. Blue glittery dust emitted from her leg as she kicked him. However, to Ursla's surprise, the kick harmlessly bounced off the giant blob, only sending ripples of fat along his back.

"Ahh, that felt good!" Mirko commented as he rubbed the spot where Ursla kicked him.

"You can't be serious right now..." Ursla remarked as she jumped back. She somersaulted directly over him and landed in front of his face. *"Greve sensacional!!!"* She called once again as she executed a spinning kick and struck the man in the face. 

Before the hit landed, Mirko puffed out his cheeks and the kick bounced off his face once again. Before Ursla had a chance to escape, Mirko's huge hand grabbed her petit leg and slammed the masseuse into the ground. A small bit of blood flew out of Ursla's mouth.

"You're kinda pretty." Mirko said while examining her in the crater her just created for her.

"DON'T look at me. PLEASE."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 10, 2011)

*Jumanji with Robin and The Mystic Pirates*

Robin looked at Tengu and Pierre

"Are you guys serious?" she asked folding her arms
"You want to look for treasure at a time like this?"
"I can't believe you guys" 

She walked away from them shaking her head

"You boys can go treasure hunting, I'll be back at the boat" she said over her shoulder as she transformed into her Raijuu form. She jumped into the air and started to make her way toward the boat.

"I can't believe those guys" she said to herself
"We basically just escaped from jail then they want to rob the place..."
"I guess that's what being a pirate is about"

She continued to think about the others and what they were to her and she to them.

"I guess I'm a pirate now too" she admitted to herself
"We do need a better ship in all honesty"

She stopped completely skidding to a halt near their boat, it was in a rather pitiful state. A large part of it was charred and blackened from an explosion and that was only the start. The ship wasn't exactly new to begin with. 

"We could use a bigger ship" she said to her self 
"Wha u gunna do with that one?" a voice said from behind her

She spun around and there stood a native, he was standing in one place but his body still moved around strangely.

"Where did you come from?" she asked changing to her human form
"Saw u leavin da village and followed u" he said

He did some weird movements with his body like he was hearing music that Robin couldn't hear

"I can't believe I was so distracted I didn't sense I was being followed" Robin thought to herself
"I can't let u leave" he said his body jerking about
"Could you please stop that? You're making me sick" Robin said
"Stop what?" he said as he started to walk toward her

He walked the same way he stood still like he was dancing, he pulled out two sticks and knocked the ends of them together lighting it on fire.

"I gonna burn u up den ur boat" he said with a smile
"No body gonna leave this place today"
"Not if I have something to say about that" Robin said

She rolled up her sleeves and stomped the ground a crackle of blue electricity surging through her eyes.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 10, 2011)

*Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*

Andrei stood in the training room surrounded by other people his wings were wrapped around him. He was doing some evasive and defensive training. He basically stood around and used the wings to dodge or defend where needed. He didn't attack his opponents he wanted to see how long he could keep up his evasiveness. One of the men sent a few Rankyku at him he used White Flash to get out of the way but another man was ready with a humongous club. He used the wings to block the attack but the club shattered the bone destroying the wings sending him flying into the wall

"Dammit" he said getting to his feet
"I wasn't able to change the durability of the bone in the wings fast enough"
"*You ok sir?*" the man asked
"I'm fine" he answered

Just then he say Amelia walk into the training room

"Lets take a break guys" he said to the group of men he was training with

He walked over to where she was setting up to start training

"Hey Master Chief Armstrong" 

She turned to look at him

"I never got a chance to thank you for saving me back on Razor Leaf Island"
"So Thank you very much" he said bowing to her


----------



## Gaja (Feb 10, 2011)

*Shishi, World Pirates - Moonshine Island, North Blue*​
Wow, new info, new info! The android had no idea that the girl had wings and could actually fly, that was something worth of raising her rating. And what was also surprising was that Kaya was actually the first one to engage the enemy as the android stood behind and watched the drama unfold for a second. He looked at Rush and if he could, would have smiled, a mass brawl had just broke out and it was the four of them vs the Moonscar pirates.

"World pirates eh? Let's get them..." From the back of the large round body a BIG metal suitcase dropped on the ground, causing a large thud. As it was night his hat completely covered the mask that he wore, so to the opposing side he just looked like some fat pirate, tall but not really in shape. Well the ones that Kaya didn't already knock out, she really went to town on them sending men to the ground left and right until she faced some armored chick.

Only a second after Kaya engaged Selena you could hear threats coming from some regular men as they attacked Shishi, saying that he should have stayed out of it, and that this was it for him. Shishi though just ran and head butted people left and right. After the third or fourth guy fell to the ground a couple of guys from the Moonscar crew that guarded a rather large cage looked at the scene unfold. "We're getting beat up here..." "Should we let him out?" "I guess so, Captain?" The two looked at their Captain, who just for a second gave a slight nod, the men dared not defy him, they knew that this revenge was everything to him, so with a twist of a key the lock on the cage came off. And the door slowly swung open. Shishi after blasting another pirate into the land of dreams with his head turned around. "That's it for you fatty, Mambo is gonna kill you!!! Hahaha!!!"

The two guards laughed out loud and Shishi turned towards them, twisting his head slightly. "Ummm the guy that's about to kill you guys?" The two men, in shock, realized that there had been a shadow over them, and before they could react two massive hits landed, knocking the two out instantly. The two noisy bugs seemed to have annoyed Mambo, so first thing he did after getting out of his cage. He shut them up and looked at Shishi instantly, a menacing grin on his face showing that he wanted to fight. "Mambo... rating 26..." The reason it was 26 was for shutting those guys up but as Mambo pointed his arms at Shishi, and from them fired a large green beam of energy it was on.

"Mambo... rating 19..." On the ground fell the android's big hat and mask along with his "casual form" and what remained was the battle ready android. Anybody who had a ranking less then 25 Shishi made it his personal mission to beat the living shit out of them. So stepping forward with a clenched fist Shishi engaged the massive opponent who also started running towards him, slowly swinging his massive cannons as if they were a couple of bats.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 10, 2011)

*Aboard The Xtreme Machine with Shina*

Shina sat in her room, it had been a few days since her first mission. Her body was fully recovered. All she needed was rest and a lot of food and her body did the rest.

"That last fight I had, the guy's fat was like armor" 
"None of my attacks worked properly, I needed to push myself so far just to damage him" 

She got to her feet and pulled out a bag with scrolls from under her bunk. They were scrolls teaching techniques of her Dragon's Fist technique. There were still quite a few she didn't know yet. She looked through the various scrolls separating them into three different piles. One's she already knew, ones she didn't and one that were similar to ones she already knew. She looked through the ones she didn't know for an armor breaking technique but found something much better

"The Dragon's Roar" she read
"This technique is used to attack through armor, while most other Dragon's Fist techniques break skin and bone this technique damages inner organs"
"The hearts of the wicked will tremble when the dragon roars!!"

She got to her feet a look of determination on her face

"This is the next technique I will learn"

It was one of the more advanced techniques of the ones she had left. Once she was in training mode she had something of a one tracked mind. She put on her training clothes and ran out the door.

"No armor is going to stop me ever again!" 

She got to the training room and wrapped her hands and feet with bandages, and got ready. She sat and read the scroll first to see exactly how the technique was executed.

"I have to transfer the force of the blow?" she said to herself
"How the hell do I practice something like this?" 

She continued to read the scroll and there were training methods at the bottom. 

"This is going to take some time to even be able to get this in training" she said with a groan


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 10, 2011)

*The Calm Belt…*
Annie sat huddled on the deck of the fishing trawler, grateful to be out of the water. The three Kuja women stared at her with a mixture of curiosity and wonder. A tiny panther cub frolicked along the deck before nestling in Annie's lap and eyeing her curiously. The tallest of the women, a seven foot tall hefer with short purple hair, introduced herself to Annie. “I am Syrene.” She gestured at her two companions, one a brickhouse of a woman by the name of Honeydew, and a shorter girl about Annie’s height and build, by the name of Shaila. “We are hunters of the Kuja tribe.”   

Annie nodded her head towards them with an appreciative smile. “Nice to meet ya’ll. Name’s Annie.” 

“How did you come to be here in such a dire predicament?” Syrene asked. 

Annie sighed. “Well that’s long story, but I’ll keep it short.” She explained to the Amazon’s of her quest for vengeance against the mafia chieftain Don Diego, how he had killed her parents and manipulated her since she was a child. Annie skipped the part with Rek, and ended with how the Don had captured and tortured her, leaving her as Sea King bait here in the Calm Belt. Syrene furrowed her brow in anger as Annie finished her tale. “Men are truly the scum of the earth!” she snarled. “Our Empress Beatrix has declared war on all men.  I am sorry that you had to endure such evil in man’s world.” Her two companions nodded in agreement. *“Death to all men!”* they cried in unison.  

Annie was slightly taken aback by their fervor.  A world without men sounded pretty boring to her, however when in Rome. Annie sprung to her feet and pumped her right fist into the air. “Yeah death to all men!”  

“Will you join us then sister?” Honeydew asked with a grin. She slapped Annie on the back, causing Annie to lurch forward involuntarily. “Um…actually I was wondering if you guys could give me a lift back to the West Blue. I’ve got unfinished business to take care of,” Annie replied with a hopeful face. 

The three Amazon’s looked at each other uncertainly and huddled together, speaking in low voices. Annie waited anxiously, hoping that they wouldn’t drag her to Amazon Lily. After a few minutes they seemed to come to a decision. “We will help you return to the West Blue, so that you can take your vengeance on this evil man,” Syrene declared. She walked over to the railing and whistled in a high pitched tone that carried through the air. Suddenly a giant sea serpent shot out of the water, it’s jade green body rising over twenty feet into the air. “This is a yuda serpent. They are extremely poisonous. The sea kings avoid them at all costs. Our people have learned to train these noble creatures, and use them as transport within the Calm Belt. This yuda will ferry you into the West Blue.” Annie looked at the sea serpent uncertainly. _Well it’s better then swimming_, she thought to herself. 

“Sounds like a plan. I really appreciate this.” 

“Oh and one more thing. If you are going to ride a noble steed of the Kuja then you must dress like the Kuja as well.” Syrene reached into a wooden chest and pulled out a leopard print bikini and white cape. Annie eyed the bikini with a dubious stare. “Uh do I have to?” Syrene narrowed her eyes at Annie, and her voice suddenly became very serious. “We would see it as a sign of disrespect if you did not.”    

_Ten minutes later…_
Annie stood rather self consciously atop the sea serpent, trying to preserve whatever self dignity one could when dressed in a skimpy leopard print bikini. “Thanks, I really owe y'all big time,” Annie told the Kuja. “Goodbye Annie, and good luck on your quest,” Syrene replied.  As the sea serpent began to set off, the tiny panther cub leaped over the railing and clambered onto the snake. Annie scooped up the cub into her arms. The tiny panther stared at her with wide amber eyes. “Oh wait, your pet panther!” Annie cried. 

“Keep her, she seems to have taken a liking to you,” Syrene replied with a laugh.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 10, 2011)

*World Pirates: Rush*

Things sure had gotten complicated. They had arrived on the island for the sole reason of their Captain wanted to drink from the moonshine springs. And after a boulder had stopped his hopes of that they recruited three fodder brothers and a robot, and now to top it all off, a group of pirates had attacked the village, apparently they had some connection to Duke.

"Well atleast there's something other than this filth moonshine to occupy my interest..." he says, taking an offensive stance before leaping forward and taking down a group of fodder with a flurry of kicks.

Suddenly a white wolf man leaped towards him but Rush leaned back and kicked him over his body, landing in a hand stand and pushing off and back onto his feet, "A savage, I'm above this..."

He dives forward again at the bunny man, stabbing his claws forward repeatedly with what would appear to be..."Technique?" he questions as the claws scratches his cheek.

He leaps back and keeps his guard up, "Seems you're more than just a savage," Tyron just glares at him, "You're a martial artist with the ferocity of a savage. This will be interesting."

*Atlas Pirates*

"Land Ho!" Alastor shouts from the crows nest after sorting through his loot as he usually did. Drake busts out of the cabin and onto the deck, "Well it's about time! We've been cooped up on this boat for forever! I'm ready to start my Grand Line adventure, Right. Now! "

He flares his feet with a mass of yellow aura before bursting off and onto the island, "I guess I can get a head start," he then notices the small monkey, clutching his side in shock, "Oh, sorry Kong, forgot you were napping in my coat pocket."

The captain then headed into town and noticed that it was dead silent, "What's going on here! The Grand Line is supposed to be full of adventure! This is more like a library!" he kicks down a door and notices that everyone inside of the building are tied up with what appear to be...spider webs?

He rips off the webs covering one man's mouth, "What happened?"

"Marines! 6 Marines came in and took over this town! The leader tied everyone on the island up!" Drake clenches his fist, "That bastard!" he turns around and stomps out of the door, "Wait! Aren't you going to free me?!"

Drake ignores him, "I'm gona' find the bastard that's ruining my adventure! I want a loud crazy island! Filled with...Loud crazy people! There's nothing exciting about this place...I'm gona' kick his ass!" he stops and turns around, "So where is this guy?"

"Uh, him and his crew headed up to the Jewel Mines," Drake scratched his head, "Jewel Mines?"

"Yes, here on Ruby Isle we are well known for our Jewel mines, they're at the top of the hill down south," Drake raises his arm in a wave as he heads off again, "Right, thanks!"

"Free Me Dammit!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 10, 2011)

Golden Snake Crew-

"PATTAYA!" Kaizo shouts at the ensign. "What is the big idea of-" THWAM!!! Kaizo is quickly slammed against the deck. "Look here! This is an emergency call! You are under my command so you will hereby follow my orders. You are to leave all matters of uniforms and manners alone until after the emergency call has been dealt with. If you can't handle that then i will see to it you are locked in the brig until further notice! Captains and Headquarters be damned!" Jinto stood up and brushed himself off. 

"Now! Everyone to their posts! What are you all looking at!? Man the sails! Hard to starboard! Get those cannons tethered down i don't want them moving across deck!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 10, 2011)

*Alexis Riddle*

Alexis looks up into Kent?s eyes. This guy was strong? a lot stronger then her. He also had a crew with him that also looked pretty strong. She was outnumbered and at their mercy. She closes her eyes, waiting for the final blow. However, what she hears is something completely different. Alexis opens her eyes and she blinks a few times before asking, ?Join your crew?? 

Kent nods. Alexis thinks about it. There was no way she could leave with the Bonebuster with all of her limbs. Being part of a pirate crew interested her, though. As a pirate, she?d have all of the freedom she could want. Alexis also thinks about what Kore said. If what he said about the Grand Line was true, Alexis would need a powerful crew to help her survive. All of these thoughts went through her head as she played around with it. Somewhere in the back of her head a voice says, _This is your chance. Your chance to have a real family. Take it. _

Alexis nods in agreement with the voice and says, ?Fine I?ll join your crew. But you have to promise me something.? There is a dramatic silence and then she says, ?you will help me find my parents."

*Levy A. Than*












Veronica falls back a few feet from the power of Levy?s fist. She barely has time to get back into position before the Fishman charges and throws a flurry of punches at her. She blocks the majority of them, before swinging with her sword. 

This time it uses a different power and as the air in front of him freezes, Levy decides to jump back. ?Shit!? He says, as a wave of sharp ice flies his direction. It almost cuts into him, but Levy dodges, whipping out his spear and thrusting it forward. 

Veronica blocks with her huge sword and with an instant, the spear is frozen and shattered. The chains which are connected to his arm are frozen as well, but he breaks that by flexing it. His spear is destroyed, though. 

?Damn, that was my favorite spear!? He shouts, furiously. Now he?d have to use the spears back on Satan?s Mistress. Those spears were nice themselves, but his old spear was more then material. It was special to him and he couldn?t even count on how many humans he had killed with it. 

So you can imagine that Levy was pissed with this woman and her magical sword. Growling, he tries to bite her, but she throws her sword into his mouth and shouts, *?Fire Blast!?* The fire sears his mouth, but Levy manages to pull away before his face is burnt off. 

?Curses, you crazy woman!? Veronica kicks at him, knocking him back. Although he was stronger, Veronica?s armor made her attacks a lot stronger then they actually were. She raises her sword again, sending a stream of ice Levy?s way. 

*?This is the power of-?* Before she can finish, Levy interrupts, ?Yeah, yeah, I know. Some legendary beast you killed! Well let?s get something straight lady.? Levy said, dodging the stream of ice and running towards Veronica. ?I?m not just any beast or monster! I?m the goddamn Leviathan!? 

As he spoke, Veronica slashed at him, sending another wave of cold air. Levy doesn?t dodge this one, though and he is frozen solid. *?I killed a Leviathan, once.?* Veronica said, smiling smugly at the sight of the frozen fishman.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 11, 2011)

*Glen Frosty*

Before Garrick can respond to Volk in his usual vulgar manner, something hits the deck hard. Several marines run off to see what it is, grabbing their rifles in case it is some manic pirate who was brave enough to try and attack the Dark Justice. 

As they gather around they see that there is a small hole in the ship where whoever or whatever had landed. Just great, they’d have to repair that to keep Garrick happy… As they peer down the hole, a pasty white face suddenly pops up, startling them. “Too bad that didn’t kill me.” 

He grumbles, before pulling himself out of the hole. The marines are all too confused by this guy and they realize he too is a marine. He is wearing the marine uniform, and has make-up on his face. Light blue hair stands on his face, so does a red nose. All of this gave him the appearance of a clown but unlike most clowns, he wasn’t smiling.

“Why couldn’t they have shot me to an island of beautiful woman instead of another marine ship?” He complained. *“You’re a marine?” *One of the marine asks, staring at Glen with a confused look on his face. “Yeah… Ensign Glen Frosty, it’s my pleasure to make your day more possibly worst then it already is.” He told the guy.

*“Pardon me?”* The marine responded, confused. Glen sighs and says, “Well let me explain.” 

_Flashback…_
It was your average day for Glen and that consisted of mopping the floors and brushing his teeth. You see he was a marine (although he hated his job with a passion) and very depressing. So that’s why Glen stayed in his own little corner of the ship which was called _The Negativity Room_ by the other members of the marine ship he was on.

Glen was mainly stuck to mop duties because he never did anything noteworthy. He often complained, which pissed off his captain. Maybe that’s why what happened next made so much sense. *“Ensign Glen Frosty to Captain’s Office.”* The newly installed intercom system said. Frowning (well he already was) Glen makes his way to the office, literally dragging himself. 

He knocks on the door and says, “I’m here, Captain Krabs. Not that it matters.” Krabs was the captain of the Krusty Krab, the marine ship he was currently on. He was an old crabby bastard who made Glen’s life as hell. He had devoted his life to devising new tortures to use on the crew’s resident sad clown. 

As Glen walks in, he sees that Krabs has a bright, big smile on his face. “Oh, this can’t be good.” Glen muttered under his breathe. He takes a seat and looks down at his feet. He wore normal shoes, unlike a clown and that he prided himself on. 

*“Cheer up, Glen!”* Krabs said, grabbing him and then picking him up, dancing around the room. In his bear hug, Glen manages to squeak out, “I can’t breathe.” Krabs puts him down and says, *“Oh, sorry. Well hears the good news Glen. You’re getting reassigned!”* He told him. Glen raises an eyebrow, which ship could be worst then this? 

*“To Taskforce Absolute Justice!” *Glen’s heart stops. He had heard of this group and while most marines aspired to join them, Glen wanted nothing to do with that madman Garrick. How would a depressed fool like him survive on a ship that took pirate-killing very serious? “Shit.” Was the only word to describe how he felt, accurately. 

*“Luckily for us, they’re in the immediate area!”* Glen nods and says, “So which island will we be stopping on?” Krabs lets out a laugh. *“Island? We aren’t going to waste our time by decking on any island.”* 

“So I’ll have to swim.” Glen responded, flatly. He didn’t like the idea, especially since this was the Grand Line and anything could happen. *“No, better.” *Glen eyes widen as two marines jump out behind him and grab him. They blindfold him and Glen doesn’t even try to scream, he just says, “Oh, great. A kidnapping.” 

The marines take him to the deck with Krabs watching along with the entire crew as Glen is put inside a cannon. Someone removes the blindfold and Glen sighs. “Hey, maybe I’ll die and go to heaven.” He said. That was his way of thinking _optimistically_.  

He feels the fire being lit and then he is shot out of the cannon towards the Dark Justice. *“I HATE ALL OF YOU!”* He manages to get out as he goes flying away. *“FAREWELL GLEN!”* Krabs yelled back, laughing with the other marines. 

_Flashback End_

“So that’s how I got here.” Glen explained to the marines who were standing there in disbelief. They then grin, though and Glen sighs mentally. Another group of jackasses. 

*“Well, new guy, since you’re here you might as well clean up the mess before Garrick gets over and checks it out. He has a bad temper.” *As they walk away laughing, Glen curses the gods for the terrible life he has.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 11, 2011)

*Anya*

?You know, I can help with your training.? Shina looks to see the other young female marine of the Xtreme Machine standing there with her arms crossed and a smile on her face. 

Anya had come down to the gym for alone time, but when she saw Shina there; her face had lighted up with joy. She needed another girl to talk too and even after what happened in the alleyway, Anya scared Serena with all of her marine experience. Shina was the other girl on the ship and close to her age, at least she thought. So finding her training was great to the marine with the blonde hair.

She jumps down, landing in front of Shina. ?It?s sort of like sparring or weight-lifting. In sparring, you need an opponent and in weight-lifting you need someone to spot you.? She cracks her knuckles and delivers some swift kicks and punches to a punching bag behind her. ?Even though I ate a Devil Fruit, I?m still a martial artist. So I figure I can help you out.? She told Shina, hopeful that she?d accept her offer to train with her. 

*Duke Kaiser*












Duke and Morgan circle each other for a few minutes in complete silence, ignoring all the carnage going around them. Duke finally speaks though, ?So you?re still alive?? Morgan chuckles. ?Indeed, I am. Even after all these years, I?ve lived on. You left me with a scar and I want revenge.? 

Duke nods, ?So you organized this little crew as a Duke Revenge Squad? I would feel flattered, but that?s a little pathetic. Even for a person like you, Morgan.? The bearded-captain glares at Duke and silently whips out his two swords, charging at Duke, the light glimmering off the blades, giving them the appearance of shining swords. 

As they duel, Duke dodging his attacks, Morgan?s slashes pick up pace becoming more furious. Eventually, shining white light burst out of the blade hitting Duke. Duke is stunned and he looks down at his chest to see steam coming from a wound, he frowns. ?You ate a Devil Fruit?? 

Morgan nods. ?Just to get my revenge. I needed to match your power. The power you used to destroy me!? He shouted, before spinning again, light dancing off his swords as he tries to take off Duke?s head.

_Flashback_

*?KILL EVERYONE!?* Morgan commands as the pirates leap off the ship, charging into the town. Most of them are adult men except for one, who is standing with the captain. This young boy has bright red-hair and wears a eye-patch. ?What ye waiting for, Duke?? Morgan asked. 

Duke says nothing. ?Oh, I see. This reminds you of how we met!? The two had met when Morgan destroyed Duke?s home and killed his parents then took him into his crew and made him into a pirate. Duke nodded. ?I don?t want to hurt these people.? 

Morgan grins and pats him on the head. ?Oh, but you will if you want to eat 
tonight. I don?t put up with you because I want too. It?s because I know that you?ll make a fine pirate someday, Duke! Now get out there and have fun!? He yells, pushing the boy into the horde of charging pirates. 

Duke holds on to his pistol and he hates to admit it, but he is scared. He is scared of what he?ll do. He is the shortest of all the attacking pirates, but the light from the torches allows him to see. The pirates throw these torches, lighting houses on fire. They then kick down the doors, grabbing the women and men, slitting their throats in front of the children. 

These children, judging from your perspective, are lucky or very unfortunate, for they?re not giving the chance Duke was given at this age. Instead, they?re killed and tossed onto the ground, like sheep. Duke steps over the head of a child as he runs. As he stares at the corpse, a tear rolls down his baby face.

*?C?mon! We?ve got to move kid!? *A pirate yells to him, grabbing him. He is thrown inside a house and the pirate yells to him, *?Kill anything that moves!? *Due to irony, someone immediately moves. Duke reaches for his pistol. He hears whimpering and moves over to see what it is. 

He goes inside the kitchen of the house; everything burnt and opens the cupboard. A woman shrieks, trying to hit Duke with a pan. Duke shoots, though and the pan flies out of her hand. *?Oh, you?re just a boy.?* She says, calmly. 

She then notices the pistol. *?W-who exactly are you? I?ve never seen you in the village.?* Her two children look up at him, excited to see another kid like them who was surely just as frightened. This however was false, since he was part of a pirate crew; Duke had seen horrible things, horrible indeed. ?Listen lady, I?m going to get you out of here.? He told her. 

The woman is confused, but he forcibly jerks her out of the cupboard. Her two children hold on to her as Duke drags her out of the house, through the back. *?What are you doing??* The woman asks, now scared. Duke looks at her with one eye and says, ?Saving you.? 

She merely stares at this ?hero?. As they reach the decks of the island, Duke points to a boat. ?Take the boat and get out of here. Morgan and his men will kill everyone they see.? The woman, tears now dripping from her face says, *?Thank you! Thank you!? *

Duke glares at her, ?Go!? She nods and runs off to the boat, children in her arms. However, she is stopped by a wall, a wall of pirates. In the center is Morgan, and Duke Curses his luck. ?What is this? Trying to help a villager survive?? He asked. 

Morgan stares at the woman and then with a quick movement, severs her head from her shoulders. The blood gushes over his children who scream. Two pirates grab the children, pulling them into the crowd and their screams are heard, until they suddenly stop. Duke looks upon this in horror.

?When will you learn, Duke?? Morgan asks, a cruel smirk on his face. ?You get more people killed then you do save with your wanabee heroics!? He shouted, laughing, cruelly. Duke hangs his head in submission. Morgan walks over and grabs him. ?No dinner for Duke tonight!? He shouted and the pirates laugh, pulling the young boy back to the ship?

_Flashback Ends_

Duke remembers that day and how horrible he felt. Glaring, he realizes his own chance at revenge for the lady and her two children. Dodging brilliant moonlight, which threatened to cut him, he whips out his gun and shoots the pistol, but Morgan dodges. ?It?s going to take more then that!  Show me your true power, Duke!? 

Duke bites his lip and he slams a hand into the ground, shouting, *?Animate!?*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 12, 2011)

*Ursla vs. Mirko: The Finale*
Ursla was now back on her feet and ready for round 2 versus the behemoth of a man. Her current state wasn't exactly the best fighting shape, but it'd have to suffice. As a bounty hunter, she's been in more dyer situations than this, but this one was slowly creeping up the list. None of her attacks even so much as phased the man. It was like an ant attacking a hippo; he probably didn't even know she was there. On top of that, he thought she looked pretty, which didn't make the situation any better.

"Come on, pretty lady. Just be my wife and I'll ask the Capt'n if we can spare you and your crew. Mirko said in a persuasive tone. "There's no possible way you guys are going to get away from us!"

Ursla flipped her hair at that statement, Don't be ridiculous, fat ass. You couldn't pay me to marry you." Ursla rebutted with a hint of sas in her tone. "And about your second comment, don't underestimate my......" Ursla paused for a moment as she fished around her brain for the correct term. She wouldn't normally expect herself to say anything like what she was about to say.

"Nakama. Don't you dare look down on them!" Her tone became much more hostile as she pulled out a pair of paper fans and flicked them open. Ursla made some weird motions with her arms and belly that resembled that dance of a belly dancer. She flicked her wrists towards Mirko and a strong gust of glittery, blue dust flew towards the large man.

*"B?n??o de prazer!"* Ursla exclaimed as the gust of enchanting wind flew past Mirko and started to captivate him. Mirko's skin became a rosy red and his eyes became low. He was completely entranced by the sensual wind and he couldn't do anything about it. 

"Ahhhhhh, this feels nice! It's almost better than eating!" Mirko remarked as he swayed from side-to-side.

"This'll feel even better, big guy!" Ursla dashed towards him and broke out into a spin. She jumped and landed on her hands and started to spin herself around. It resembled ballet, except with hands instead of feet.

*"Realiza??o encantadora!"* Ursla said as she danced around Mirko and struck each part of his body with a series of kicks. To Ursla's surprise, each strike bounced off him once again. 

"Ohhhhhhh, this must be my wife touching me! Come her, BABY!!! *FLAB PRISON!!!"* Mirko yelled as he grabbed Ursla and forced her into his endless body fat, trying to suffocate her. Mirko was still under the spell of Ursla's last attack, but he was perfectly capable of attacking still.

Ursla struggled to get free of the belly prison, but to no avail. She was beginning to lose consciousness when she suddenly used her perfectly manicured nails to stab into the fat.

*"OUCH!!!!"* Mirko hollared. His grip on her loosened and Ursla fell out of him, gasping for breath.

"YOU LITTLE BITCH!!! I DON'T WANNA MARRY YOU ANYMORE!!!" Mirko yelled at her in a fit of rage.

"Of course.....blunt attacks shouldn't work, but anything sharp will still cut him to pieces." Ursla said examining her nails. 

The masseuse pulled out her fans once again. *"B?n??o de prazer!"* The sensual wind flew at Mirko.

"Oh no ya don't! *"BELCH BOMB!"* Mirko burped and relased a heavy cloud of stink that countered Ursla's attack and cancelled it out.

Mirko then laid sideways on the ground and started rolling towards the masseuse, *BELLY ROLL!!!"* 

"Can a person his size be anymore predictable?!" Ursla said as she started running. She ran through buildings, stores, etc to try and avoid the man, but he bowled through all of them. They finally reached the edge of the bridge where Ursla was now out of options. 

Mirko himself stopped, now noticing where they were. "Your captain's probably at the bottom of this sea!!! BLAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!" Mirko mocked.

"You don't know how stupid you sound." Ursla's tone became a bit serious. 

"You mean that lil' girl??? I could've crushed her!!!" Mirko laughed once again.

"That 'Lil Girl' is the next Pirate Queen! Her morals and abilities makes her ten times the size of you, and that's pretty DAMN big. I won't allow you to stand here and mock her!"

Ursla sprinted towards Mirko again. Mirko grinned as he prepared for her, "You know whatever you're going to do won't work!"

*"M?os de uma deusa!"* Ursla ran her hands across Mirko's entire body as if she was giving him a full body massage. She left a mist of blue glittery dust in her wake. As she came to a finish, she slowly walked away from the man.

"That felt good lady! What're trying to do, make me feel good?!"

"That's my job!" Ursla snapped her fingers. The blue glittery dust dispersed and what it revealed was horrifying. Mirko's mody was covered in blood red slashes and they were bleeding heavily. Pain surged through Mirko's body.

"WHAT DID YOU DO TO MEEEEEE?!?!?!?!"

"My abilities made it so you couldn't feel it when I was scratching you. After the deed was done, voila!"

Mirko began to run rampede with fear and worry, "This.....this hurts!!!" 

Ursla pounced up into the air and kicked the unprepared man in the face. He was inches away from the edge of the bridge and the kick sent him clean over it, ending in a gigantic, *SPLASH!*


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 12, 2011)

*Aboard The Xtreme Machine with Anya and Shina*

"Even though I ate a Devil Fruit, I'm still a martial artist. So I figure I can help you out."

Shina looked up at Anya and smiled then she looked down at the scroll again

"You can form crystals right? That's your Devil Fruit power" 

Anya nodded and held up her hand and crystal began to grow out of it forming a crystal flower in her hand. Shina got to her feet 

"How hard is that stuff?" Shina asked
"How ever hard I want to make it" Anya answered
"Make a sheet for me about this thick and this big" Shina said using her hands to show the dimensions

Anya complied 

"OK hold it up lets see how strong it is" Shina said with a mischievous smile

She opened the first gate releasing the binds that the mind puts on the body

"Hold on"
"Dragon Punch!" she shouted

Her fist slammed into the smooth pane of crystal knocking Anya off her feet and the crystal out of her hands, it slammed into the wall causing a huge ruckus in the room. Shina ran over to Anya her face red with shame

"I'M SO SORRY!!!" Shina said offering a hand to help her up
"It is pretty tough though" Shina said looking over at the unshattered crystal
"I was about to start learning the movements for a new technique if you hadn't come along I would have never found something to train with" Shina said with a smile


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 12, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra pulled Alastor back to his feet. "Sorry about that, cutie." She turned around, having heard Drake just leave. "What a spirit this man has." Nirra turned to Clemens. "I'm goin' on ahead." She grabbed her spear and quickly ran to the edge of the ship and leaped far into the air, landing not far from the island's coast. Quickly swimming up to the shore, she stood up and walked towards the nearby village. It was quiet, that was the first thing she noticed. Nirra turned around, hearing someone's voice. 

_"Someone...please."_ It came from a house to her immediate left. She approached the house and poked her head through the door. She saw the man Drake had just spoken to. _"Oh, please, can you untie us?"_

"Sure thing." Unable to fit through the door (which only went up slightly above her waist) she quickly grabbed the roof and pulled it off the house itself. _"Whoah!"_

Nirra stepped inside the roofless house and quickly started to untie everyone. "Sorry about the roof. I'll put it back on in a minute." After everyone was free, Nirra began to help the rest of the village. Soon everyone was free. The villagers plucked the last bits of web off their persons as Nirra took a seat on the ground in the town square. "What's going on here?"

_"Marines. Powerful ones. They're on the island. Another guy came by several minutes before you did and ran off to find them."_ Nirra rolled her eyes. "That sounds like something Drake would do."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 12, 2011)

*Aboard The Gaia with the Atlas Pirates*

"Well it's about time! We've been cooped up on this boat for forever! I'm ready to start my Grand Line adventure, Right. Now! "

With that Drake was gone flying though the air toward the island

"Uhhh should I go after him?" Alastor asked
"I'm goin' on ahead" Nirra said shortly after and took off
"Can no one just wait until the boat docks?" Alastor asked himself aloud

He was in his real body at the moment, he liked to be in his human body once he wasn't robbing something or fighting. He needed to exercise it too or else all his muscles would deteriorate into mush. He checked the gun at his belt and his sword and looked around as everyone made preparations to dock at the island.

"The place is strangely deserted" Alastor said as he jumped off the boat onto the pier

He walked to the end of the pier creeping slowly and looked into the window he saw the dock master stuck to his chair by spider webs. He kicked down the door and helped the man out of the webs. 

"What the hell happened to you?" Alastor asked
"*A crazy spider marine and his crew just came here and took over the island*"

Alastor shook his head and groaned he ran back out the door to find the others.

"Hey Doc there may be a man in there needing some attention" he said to their doctor/shipwright
"I have bad news apparently some crazy ass marines have taken over the island"
"I think we should find Drake and Nirra before they do" Alastor said to the others


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 12, 2011)

*Anya Hatzilakos*

Anya lets out a little giggle as she falls back and hits the ground. Now this was fun! She takes Shina’s hand and gets to her feet. “It’s my pleasure to help!” She says, excitedly with a grin. “I was getting a little cooped up in that room of mine so I decided to come down here, so this is great!” She told the marine. 

“We need to prepare for the pirate crew we’re going after too, especially since the Fleet Admiral gave us the assignment.” Anya looks down at the crystal sheet which is unbroken. Anya isn’t surprised. 

The crystal she makes can potentially get to a diamond’s level of hardness (although she hadn’t reached that level yet). That sheet, quick and easy to produce, was only ¼ of diamond’s hardness. 

If Shina couldn’t break through that, they might want to start with something slightly less hard. Anya closes her eyes and crystal crawls out of her hands, becoming a sheet. “This one is slightly less hard, so you might have better luck with it.’


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 12, 2011)

*Aboard The Xtreme Machine with Shina and Anya*

"This one is slightly less hard, so you might have better luck with it."

Shina smiled

"Well actually that's exactly what I need" she said
"The technique I'm trying to learn is something that allows me to attack through armor"
"So I needed something my punches can't easily break"

She explained how the technique worked to Anya

"I'll need you to make something I can actually break to put behind the first one" Shina said

Anya nodded and made a box of sorts made of more fragile crystal and the both of them worked to set up the training area for Shina.

"Now that we're done setting this up, is there anything I can do for you the help you out?" Shina asked


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 12, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> The screen prompter turned on after a few minutes, with Volk on screen. *"Apologies for taking my time. This must mean you've entered the Grand Line."*
> 
> "Yeah. Now just tell me what this fuckin' mission is and shut up." Garrick disrespectfully puffed some smoke at the screen. Volk didn't respond to the rude gesture. Although it was tough to tell what exactly Volk's impressions were due to his helmet.
> 
> ...



Garrick shook his head with disgust, it was definitely a crap mission through and through. This was a mission more fit for an errand boy, not the protege of Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral), hero of the Marines, and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Garrick was about to curse out Volk, but then a thunderous crash shook the deck. 

*"WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!"* Garrick bellowed. He glared at Hawthorne. *"That better not have been you!"* Last year Hawthorne had almost sunk the *Dark Justice* when his lab exploded. There was always crazy shit going on with the addle brained scientists experiments. Hawthorne shook his head with a nervous face. "Um I do not *think* so..." he responded uncertainly. 

Several Marines ran to the stern of the ship to investigate the crash. Garrick turned his attention back on Volk. *"You see the shit I have to deal with?"* 

Volk chuckled slightly. *"I can relate." *

Garrick spit his cigar out over the railing, and scowled at Volk. He decided to skip cursing out this useless turd of a scientist. *"I'll do your stupid mission Volk, but only because I'm already out in this Oda forsaken ocean anyway. Also you better den den fax me that letter of recommendation...NOW!" * Garrick wanted Admiral Aihato to see what a excellent job he was doing. His dream was to end up working alongside that badass bitch, and then eventually become Admiral. 



Vash TS said:


> *Aboard The Dark Justice with Andrei*
> 
> Andrei stood in the training room surrounded by other people his wings were wrapped around him. He was doing some evasive and defensive training. He basically stood around and used the wings to dodge or defend where needed. He didn't attack his opponents he wanted to see how long he could keep up his evasiveness. One of the men sent a few Rankyku at him he used White Flash to get out of the way but another man was ready with a humongous club. He used the wings to block the attack but the club shattered the bone destroying the wings sending him flying into the wall
> 
> ...



Amelia almost laughed at being called _"Master Chief."_ She had to be honest. It was a very impressive sounding title for a very menial rank. Her uncle, in all his infinite wisdom, had seen it fit to have his own niece start out at the bottom of the barrel, even with Amelia's stellar marks coming out of the academy. _'I don't want others to think you're getting any special treatment because you're my niece...'_ he had told her during graduation. For someone who claimed to love his nieces  like daughters, he sometimes had a funny way of showing it.  

She shrugged towards Smirnov when he thanked her for saving his life. "It was nothing. I would've done the same for anyone else in the crew." 

Amelia gestured towards the two thick cast iron weight belts strapped around her ankles. Amelia had to wear the heavy ankle belts 24/7 for the next month as part of her rokushiki training. They were a bitch to walk around with, and greatly slowed her movements down. To top it all off she had to increase the weight every time her body adapted to the current limit."I'm in training as you can see, but I guess it's worth it. I have to keep improving if I'm going to capture a certain pirate relation of mine. How about you, why do you train so much?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 12, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> *Aboard The Xtreme Machine with Shina and Anya*
> 
> "This one is slightly less hard, so you might have better luck with it."
> 
> ...



Anya thinks about it before answering Shina’s question. “Well, I’m still trying to master my Devil Fruit ability. You see, it’s easy to make weak crystals,” She says, holding out a hand and simply creating a shard of crystal, which she breaks by gripping. 

Anya opens her hand and lets the broken crystal fragments hit the floor. “But it’s a lot harder to make stronger crystals. It’s also heavily taxing on my body.” Anya explained. Of course, Anya was giving herself less credit then she truly deserved, but after her battle with Jimmy of the Greedy Bastard Pirate crew, she felt a lot weaker.

She also felt slightly incompetent. She had been the only one not to leave her target alive. Even that bastard, Marcus, had brought back his mark, even though it was charred and toasted. 

Anya shakes her head at the thoughts which had quickly clouded her mind, “I’m sure we can strengthen my crystals, though, by having you punch them. But besides that, I’m interested in Rokushiki. Do you know anything about it?”

*Duke Kaiser*

Duke stands upon a giant dragon of stone, its body compromised of multiple stone links which are spinning. He stares down at Morgan with that one cruel eye. “You got what you asked for. I hope you are ready for it.” He told his old captain. “Ready? This is what I practically asked for! I want to beat the power that destroyed my crew all those years ago…” With a huge grin on his face, Morgan rips off his pirate coat and starts to spin his Katana. 

He seems to glow, shining with the energy of the moon itself. “I’m a Moon man, with the ability to control moonlight.” He raises one of his swords and shoots out a beam of pure white light. Duke’s dragon twists to the side dodging the ray, it then shoots forward. 

“I don’t give a darn about you or your ability!” He announces, as the dragon comes down upon Morgan, the mouth open, consuming him. Duke leaps off the dragon and says, “Spit him-“ Before the dragon can release Morgan, he does it himself. 

The dragon begins to glow, before exploding violently. Duke shields himself by raising his coat arm. “YOU REALLY THOUGHT THAT WOULD DEFEAT ME!?” Morgan shouts, his swords crossed. “After all of these years, Duke, I’m insulted that you thought you could beat me so easily.” He told him. 

With his dragon destroyed, Duke decides to go for the close-range attack again. He darts towards Morgan and raises his leg to kick at the man. However, his leg goes through it and his eye widens. “What the hell!?” Morgan appears out of seemingly nowhere, grabbing his leg and twisting it, at the same time. Duke lets out a cry of pain and is then slammed into the ground.

“Expect the pain to keep on coming! I owe you for the years it took too recruit a new crew!” He exclaimed. Duke grits his teeth, standing up wearily, and tries to punch Morgan, but his fist goes straight through him. *“Shimmer!”* Morgan yells from apparently nowhere, before reappearing behind Duke. 

Morgan brings both of his blades down, but Duke can hear the voices of the blades. Using this, he is able to dodge. “That is another ability of my Devil Fruit. I can create illusions with moonlight, holograms if you will.” Morgan explained, before shouting, *“Shimmer!”* again and his body duplicates into several Morgans. “So get ready!”


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 12, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick shook his head with disgust, it was definitely a crap mission through and through. This was a mission more fit for an errand boy, not the protege of Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral), hero of the Marines, and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. Garrick was about to curse out Volk, but then a thunderous crash shook the deck.
> 
> *"WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!"* Garrick bellowed. He glared at Hawthorne. *"That better not have been you!"* Last year Hawthorne had almost sunk the *Dark Justice* when his lab exploded. There was always crazy shit going on with the addle brained scientists experiments. Hawthorne shook his head with a nervous face. "Um I do not *think* so..." he responded uncertainly.
> 
> ...



Volk grabbed a piece of paper, and presenting it to Garrick, then sent it through the fax. Garrick got the message almost immediately. *"It's all there. A full recommendation that you be promoted right away. You complete this mission for me, I send it directly to Aihato and Archer."*

Garrick read the form, memorizing it to the letter. "Hmph. Gotta admit, you make a damn good argument."

*"That's assuming you accomplish this mission of course. Just a friendly warning....you may get more than you bargained for on Red Sun. You're not the first marines that have been sent there, and not the strongest either..."* Volk chuckled a bit. *"Give me a ring if you have any problems."* The screen then shut off.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Golden Snake Crew-
> 
> "PATTAYA!" Kaizo shouts at the ensign. "What is the big idea of-" THWAM!!! Kaizo is quickly slammed against the deck. "Look here! This is an emergency call! You are under my command so you will hereby follow my orders. You are to leave all matters of uniforms and manners alone until after the emergency call has been dealt with. If you can't handle that then i will see to it you are locked in the brig until further notice! Captains and Headquarters be damned!" Jinto stood up and brushed himself off.
> 
> "Now! Everyone to their posts! What are you all looking at!? Man the sails! Hard to starboard! Get those cannons tethered down i don't want them moving across deck!"



*Pattaya, Golden Snake - East Blue waters*​
Sailing the waters of the East Blue Pattaya in his fancy get up actually joined in and helped the men prepare the ship for battle. He had no idea what they were in for but despite his antics was in there with the crew. Appearance-wise he stood out, with his pink shirt with swirls on it, black pants and shiny black shoes. He left his shades in his room, so he would probably have to go back and get them after he helped secure the canon from moving.

"Jinto-san! All set here!" He yelled out raising his arm, after him several other Marines also reported that they were ready to engage. Pretty much all other officers on board were prepared as well, and were awaiting the orders of their Lieutenant. And Pattaya was no different, although heh had to admit that he just wanted to shoot the canon for once.

*Shishi, World Pirates - Moonshine Island, North Blue*​
As Shishi and Mambo engaged so did Duke and Morgan. and Rush also took on an opponent in Tyron. The captain of the opposing crew also seemed to be giving their captain a hard time with some weird ability, but as the android came closer to Mambo he couldn't really focus on that. Although Shishi took on the biggest man of the Moonscar pirates, it seemed that he was also the most straight forward fighter and had the lowest IQ of the bunch. Much unlike Morgan, Tyron and Selena who seemed to have a fighting style developed, Mambo looked just like a simple brawler. Big big power though...

Mambo and Shishi were running towards each other full speed, Shishi now in his fighter mode ran with the intention of staying close to this guy as he had the unusual ability to use his hands as canons. With the same menacing face expression though Mambo looked like a freight train going towards Shishi, his massive figure and the club like arms would probably frighten some people, but not Shishi. He wasn't even human so he didn't know what fear was, so one could really see him being an assassin when fighting. Mambo swung his left arm high into the air and tried to nail Shishi, but with a nimble side step the android moved to his right and avoided the heavy blow and with a right hook on his own landed a perfect shot into the body of Mambo. He hit him with full power too, and sure enough the body of Mambo buckled... but did not fall to the ground. Shishi jumped back a few feet and looked on, looking at his opponent as he kept his hands high.

And then he saw something freaky, after releasing a loud and angry roar Mambo's body grew? It grew noticeably, in a matter of seconds, it was like seeing a 10 year old and the next second seeing a 14 year old. But it wasn't height, it was that his muscles grew to freaky proportions and then he turned towards Shishi, the looks in his eyes completely void of sanity. It was as if you'd look at the eyes of a rabid dog, the anger in them so present that you knew that this was a life or death situation. Shishi didn't hesitate for an instant, and just sprinted forward again, wanting to avoid the power of Mambo and land body blows until Mambo fell and sure enough Mambo went at him with the same attack, raising his "arm" high into the air and trying to hit the incoming Shishi. And just like last time Shishi avoided it and went into Mambo's blind spot trying to send in another punch, but then a force hit his body from his left. It was the same arm that he avoided only a moment ago, but Mambo just had so much power that after hitting the ground with it, he simply pushed it to the side and hit Shishi, whose body was sent into the nearby building. It was actually the same bar that he met the World Pirates in... And with a loud war cry Mambo followed in, smelling blood.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 14, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates - Elaine Cruskent*

"Who's the new girl?"

"Oh, Elaine. Glad to see you made it again, and with no wounds too! This is our new navigator. I recently converted her to our cause, but I don't actually know her name yet," Kent replied.

"Wasn't a big deal, my opponent was weak. You could beat him in 5 seconds. I'm actually surprised you did something useful for once, getting us a navigator and a ship," Elaine said. "Welcome to the crew, I'm Elaine Cruskent, fortune teller and the only really sane person," she informed their newest member.

"Don't worry, one day you'll see that I'm the most awesome captain you could have ever hoped to have," Kent said self-assuredly, easily brushing Elaine's jibes aside.

"I live for that day, then," Elaine replied, a smile playing around her lips. 

Kent raised an eyebrow. "Did something happen in your fight? You aren't actually mortally injured and heroically pretending to be fine, are you?"

"No, of course not," Elaine said flatly. "Why would you ask that?"

"I'm not that sure, but your aura feel disturbed."

"This Zen wisdom thing really feels out of place when it comes to you, Kent."

"Hey! I was a monk, too, even if it was only for a short time. I know these things."

"My opponent was pretty interesting, so I was just a little distracted, that's all." Elaine said, grinning. She walked up to Kent, tapping him on the shoulder. "Don't think too much about it."

"I'll tell you about my dreams when I want to, captain," Elaine added, whispering.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 14, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates - Bordone Kingdom, Grand LIne*​
Running around for a little while Semmy knew that someone was close. His trusty nose rarely lied to him, so he stayed sharp while slowly making it towards the castle. Suddenly he heard a foot step coming from his right. In that very instant he drew his katana and put it beside his right side, at that very moment he felt an impact and turned his look to spot... something weird looking...

"*Hop!*" He yelled jumping away from the fiendish looking thing, a bit scared the first time he saw him. "*Damn man you look like shit...*" The Clockwork Devil, as they called him, twisted his head to the side. Did the animal just compare him to shit? Wait a second, did the fur ball just talk to him??? Had he gone crazy in the prison??? "What.. did you call me?" The panda also twisted his head to the side, was this guy retarded.

"*Shit, I said shit, the one that comes out of here...*" Pointing at his sizable butt Semmy snickered, as explosions went off in the distance. The freaky looking guy that stood across from him may have intimidated someone who didn't spend time with Levy, Keng and Dante. Semmy saw Levy's teeth, those haven't been washed in who knows how long, that was terror, not some punk from Bordone...

"*So anyway I gotta go, cya around shit-man!*" Waving goodbye to the weird man Semmy noticed that the guy was making ticking sounds, and at a tick just stormed towards the animal again, his hands in a weird formation. Damn it, he wanted to fight someone normal for a change...


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 14, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates-

"Nnngh..." Rex moans as he lay in bed. "Oi! Shut up and get out here!" Alex screams, the crew is busy repairing damages from their previous battle. "It huuurrrts~" Rex moans again. "Lazy bastard." Alex grumbles. The ship was docked outside some island, he wasn't sure entirely what it was or where they were... 

"We need to get some more supplies... I'm running out of nails and wood and we have more holes to patch up." Alex rubs the back of his head. "Damn it, that bastard wont get out of bed either...." He turns around and most the crew had run off. "DAMN IT! I TURN MY BACK FOR A COUPLE HOURS AND SUDDENLY IT'S LIKE THE CREW ISN'T HERE!" He shouts... "Wait... they aren't here.... Damn it!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 14, 2011)

*Pierre, Mystic Pirates - Jumanji, West Blue*​
As Robin released him from the chains Pierre smiled and thanked her. Getting rid of the chains meant freedom for him, however he still had to find his trusty revolvers and hat. All of his money was in that hat and he needed those guns in order to fight up to his full potential. Dusting his black pants of with a couple of claps he looked at Feroy separate himself and his crew from everyone and talk amongst themselves. The Marines on the other hand started making noise which meant nothing good since the natives might hear them and come rushing in, but hearing about the treasure Pierre knew that it was the best place to look for his stuff.

Walking up to Feroy, he spoke in a low tone "I still intend to go for my stuff and that treasure... Wanna team up?" He had no intentions of backstabbing those guys, it just wasn't his style. Plus he figured that with those strong guys he had a better chance of fighting off the mass amount of natives. Whatever Feroy would answer Pierre adjusted his spiked gauntlets and the bandanna around his neck smiling. "Time to rock I guess..."

Feroy eyed the former sheriff, whether or not he could be trusted was left to be determined, but the safest thing to do would be to keep him under heavy surveillance. 

"You're going to tag along with me then, cowboy." Feroy said, beckoning towards the cowboy. "Are you capable of fighting? I don't want to babysit anyone."

A large smile crossed Pierre's face, he drew one of his guns and fired right over Feroy's shoulder. The bullet whistled past Feroy's ear. The Mystic Pirate Captain stood wide-eyed at the display. 

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING?!" Feroy said taking a fighting stance.

"Look behind you," Pierre pointed behind the Pirate Captain. Feroy was hesitant to turn around, but once he did, his fist were lowered. There on the ground was one of the tribal men holding a long dagger. He was preparing to attack Feroy with a surprise attack.

"I hope that answers your question!"

"Well then, we've got a treasure to find." Feroy said rushing off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 14, 2011)

*Ruby Isle/With the Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens rolled her eyes as practically everyone abruptly left the ship for the promise of adventure on the island. That was the problem with the romance of adventure, people always forgot about the dirty work in between. Both she and Edward brought the _Gaia_ into port and secured the ship. Clemens handed Rufio a list of supplies, mostly food items. Thankfully he seemed to have some grasp of the fact that a crew couldn't run on dreams and wishes alone. 

"I'll get whatever else we need," she told Rufio. Clemens covered her flaming red hair with an old, beat up baseball cap. The words *W7 Seadogs* was emblazoned on the front in bold gold lettering. Her eyes blazed green as she focused on a rooftop out past the docks. Clemens formed a mirror and stepped into its surface, disappearing in a flash of white light. 

Clemens reappeared from a mirror, landing on the rooftop. In the distance she could see the jolly roger of the Gaia fluttering from atop the main mast. Clemens dropped to the street below. She paused immediately and looked about with a curious expression. The street was totally empty and devoid of any life. "Where is everyone?" At this time of day the street should've been abuzz with the hustle and bustle of townsfolk, sailors, and tourists. She peered into the window of a nearby general store. There was no one inside. Clemens opened the door and stepped inside, a jingling bell announcing her entrance. "Hello?" There was no answer but errie silence. She walked up to the front counter and sighed, tapping her fingers impatiently on the counter top. She couldn't just take what she needed without paying first. Pirate or not she wasn't a thief. 

It was then that she heard a muffled sound coming from behind the counter. Clemens slowly leaned her head over. Her eyes widened as she saw a man bound and gagged on the floor. Clemens leaped over the counter and drew her dagger from her belt, causing the man to utter a muffled scream. "Relax," Clemens told him, as she cut his bindings.

"Thank you!" he exclaimed. 

"Let me guess, pirates?"  

The man shook his head. "No, Marines. Six of them arrived and went on a rampage." An expression of anger appeared on Clemens face. These Marines weren't even pretending to hide their corruptness. She reached into her back pocket and handed him a list of supplies. "Tell you what. I'll go have a talk with these so-called Marines. Meanwhile why don't you round up all the items on this list." The man glanced at the list. "That's a lot of stuff, but I can get most of it."

"Good and you won't be charging me for it either." 

"What?" 

Clemens shrugged as she walked out the door. "I'm about to help save your town. It's the least you can do..."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 14, 2011)

*The Cipher Pirates*

_And so the next chapter in the Cipher Pirates' journey came to a close. With a strong new ship and a new crew member to guide them, the intrepid band of adventurers set out...for the Grand Line. As they left Triangle island behind, a small boat departed in the other direction, holding a different pirate crew and a different adventure. But that is a different story, for another time._​
*Arc 3: The Ballad of the Bonebuster: Close
Arc 4: No Island for Old Gods: Begin​*
Kent yawned and stretched, looking out over the water. It was a sunny day, and the ocean was bright and clear. Alexis stood at the wheel, fiddling with the controls. Raeyr was shouting at his sword and hitting it against the metal smokestack. Elaine was examining her cards - every few minutes she would shake her head and reshuffle, as if trying to make them tell her something different. Perhaps something that made more sense. Bros was surrounded by a haze of smoke, and was busying himself by trying to recite the alphabet correctly.

All in all, a pretty normal day for Kent and his crew.

Kent scratched the back of his head and went up to where Alexis was looking at a map. "Are we close to anywhere interesting yet?" He asked. He tried to keep his voice casual, but a bit of a whine was sneaking in - he had been cooped up on the boat for too long.

"As a matter of fact we are," Alexis said. "We passed through the calm belt while you were asleep, so we're in the Grand Line now. We should be approaching our first island in just a few hours." She glanced over the controls of the Bonebuster and smiled. "Lucky this thing has an eternal log post built into it, or we might never find out way to that island. As it is, we're making great time."

"Awesome!" Kent shouted, leaping into the air. "We're gonna have an adventure!"

_A few hours later...._

"It's about time!" Kent shouted. The island, which Alexis had identified as Clearwater island, was finally in full view. Kent had spent the better part of two hours sitting and staring at it, watching it grow from a distant spot on the horizon to full size.

"It looks like we're not the only ones here," Raeyr said, pointing to a large ship sailing a jolly roger.

Kent cracked his knuckles. "We have someone to fight already? Freaking sweet!"

However, the Cipher Pirates' conversation was interrupted by a man, presumably the captain of the pirate ship, broadcasting a message via den den mushi loudspeaker.

*"Attention, people of Clearwater island!"* He said in a nasally voice. *"I am captain Liger M. Scar of the Scar Pirates! You have 24 hours to surrender all of your weapons and supplies to my crew....or I'll blow you off the face of the map!"*

"Ooh, he seems nice and generic," Kent said, almost salivating in anticipation. "I can't wait to beat his face in."

Unfortunately, he never got the chance. Because barely a minute later a green blur tore through the main mast of the ship, sending the pirates into a frenzy. Shots rang out, but the green blur continued to zip around unaffected, wrecking havoc with the boat and it's crew.

A minute later, the boat sunk.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 14, 2011)

*Xtreme Measures......*
The _Xtreme Machine_ docked on the shore of an island that houses possibly the largest man-made structure the world has ever scene. The bridge stretched as far as the eye could see; even a hawk would be hard-pressed to envision the end of such a structure. Still, there were many towns built directly on the bridge, which granted the mighty monument the name, "Bridge Country". Even now, hundreds, upon thousands of workers pitched in to finish the bridge, an effort that would probably take decades to come.

Lt. Lucio Powell stepped off the deck of the _Xtreme Machine._ His officer coat was around his shoulder and _Ginbi,_ his majestic, moon blade, was at his side. The Lieutenant had a determined look in his eyes--it looked as if a miniature live torch was placed inside his pupils. Lucio inhaled, then exhaled.

"Do ya smell that, guys? That's the smell of Pirates, and the smell of a promotion, for all of us!" Lucio stated towards the rest of the crew. "If you encounter any trouble, keep in mind that Fleet Admiral Archer entrusted to mission to us! We can't let him down! We can't let *JUSTICE* down!"

*"YES SIR!!!!!!!!!"* The fodder Marines of the squad responded in unison. There were about fifty of them. 

"There you go always trying to be overdramatic." Serena stated as she ascended down the plank with the rest of the officers of the crew. 

"Oi, Serena, try not to do anything stupid and piss off the Fleet Admiral like you did during the den den mushi conversatio-"

*"SERENA-SAMA NO!!!!!!!!"* It took all fifty of the fodder members to hold Serena back from clubberin Lucio's head in. 

"I'm calm!" Serena stated plainly. The Marines obviously didn't believe her and continued to restrain her.

"And leave the Captain to ME!" Lucio said before they all moved out.

Lucio walked about the bridge looking around for any sign of the Phoenix Pirates Captain. He held her bounty poster in his hand and would occasionally glance at it while he walked. Lucio came upon someone lying on the floor besides some weird looking man. Lucio sprang into action,

"I'VE GOT YOU!!!!!" Lucio said as he held _Ginbi_ up to the girl's neck. "You're coming with me, Rose!"

The young girl that now had a sword up to her neck was now brought to tears from the fear of having her had severed.

_"M-m-my name isn't R-r-rose, sir. I'm Patty, and this is my uncle. He's been sunburnt."_ The nervous young lady said.

Lucio glanced over at his bounty poster and back at Patty. He repeated this process for about five minutes before resheathing his sword.

"Sorry!" Lucio said as he literally ran along. In the process of running, Lucio tripped over something. As he got up, he turned around and saw the body of what looked like a fishman laying on the ground with a young lady besides him; a young lady by the name of Rose.

"I, Lieutenant Lucio Powell, Leader of the *X*treme Marine Squadron and future Fleet Admiral, places you under arrest, PIRATES!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 15, 2011)

*Bridgetop Town/With Serena...*
Serena walked through the streets of Bridgetop Town, hunting for her quarry. The place reminded her of the back alley slums where she and her brother had spent the formative years of their childhood. It was a shame that the World Government didn’t take care of these people. Some of the citizens cast her mistrustful glances when they caught sight of her Marine uniform. She didn’t blame them. A bouncing soccer ball rolled in front of Serena’s path. She stopped it under her right boot. A group of children came running after the ball, but broke to a halt as they saw her, eying Serena warily. She felt anger at the way they looked at her. Marines shouldn’t be feared like this.

Serena stared back calmly at them and lit a cigarette. “Wanna see something cool?” she asked. 

The children didn’t answer. With a flick of her right leg Serena sent the soccer ball soaring upwards into the sky like a rocket. Within seconds it was nothing but a tiny dot, before totally disappearing into the blue sky. Serena stared with bemusement at the kids wide eyed faces. She counted down in her mind. _10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2… _She raised her right leg upwards and the ball landed on the tip of her boot, perfectly balanced and still. The children clapped. “That was awesome!” one of them cried. “Are you here to beat up Garvin and his crew?” another asked. Serena shrugged. “Sure why not.” She bounced the ball back to them, and showed them a bounty poster. 

“But I’m looking for this guy right now. Have you seen him around?” she asked. 

_Ten minutes later…_
Serena stepped in front of Gatrom’s path as he exited the fight club. Gatrom stopped short with a look of surprise. Serena flicked her spent cigarette away and ground the smoking butt under her left boot heel. She cast off her Marine trench coat with a shrug of her shoulders, and cast him a cold hard stare. 

“That was quite a show you put on inside,” she said. “It seems you’ve gotten stronger. I like that. It’ll make it all the more sweeter when I avenge my loss to you.”



Young Grasshopper said:


> *Xtreme Measures......*
> The _Xtreme Machine_ docked on the shore of an island that houses possibly the largest man-made structure the world has ever scene. The bridge stretched as far as the eye could see; even a hawk would be hard-pressed to envision the end of such a structure. Still, there were many towns built directly on the bridge, which granted the mighty monument the name, "Bridge Country". Even now, hundreds, upon thousands of workers pitched in to finish the bridge, an effort that would probably take decades to come.
> 
> Lt. Lucio Powell stepped off the deck of the _Xtreme Machine._ His officer coat was around his shoulder and _Ginbi,_ his majestic, moon blade, was at his side. The Lieutenant had a determined look in his eyes--it looked as if a miniature live torch was placed inside his pupils. Lucio inhaled, then exhaled.
> ...



Rose sat up and stared at Lucio blankly. "You're the Fleet Admiral?" 

Lucio nodded proudly. "Yes, that's right!" He suddenly paused and shook his head. "No wait I meant future-"

"Wow that sounds like an important title. You must be strong like my Uncle Archie," Rose said brightly. She knew that her uncle was a big muckity muck in the Marines, but wasn't sure what rank he was exactly. 

_Marineford...
Archer took notes as he peered through the peephole into the Marine women's locker room. His nose twitched and he sneezed loudly. "Someone must be talking about me?" Archer muttered. Hopefully it wasn't one of his 9 ex-wives. 

"Hey someone's spying on us!" a voice screamed. 

"Uh oh..." Archer was about to disappear, but suddenly his assistant Kimiko appeared behind him, and bashed Archer over the head with her shoe. _

_Bridgetop Town..._
Rose slowly stood up, her body still aching from her fight with Garvin. She gestured at the giant hybrid Fishman. "So you're here to arrest this fish guy right? Go ahead. Anyway I'm going to find my crew and then some food." She thought it over. "Maybe not in that order." Rose walked past Lucio and winked at him. "Tell my Uncle I said hi!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 15, 2011)

*Atlas D. Drake: Ruby Isle* 

He approached the entrance to the caverns, Kong on his shoulder. There was a large menacing *"Do Not Enter"* sign in front of it but Drake simply kicked it down as he entered.

He looked around, there were a few torches along the walls keeping it lit. There were several tunnels leading in all different directions but there was one that clearly spiraled down resembling a ramp, "I don't have time to search through his whole place...*OOOOI!!! WHO EVER'S IN CHARGE HERE GET YOUR ASS UP HERE! I'VE GOT A SERIOUS BONE TO PICK WITH YOU!*" his voice echoed through the caverns.

*Deep bellow...*

"So how are things going down here gentlemen?" a young blond haired man said approaching the group, "Excuse me?" 

"And lady," he corrects himself, "Finding anything for daddy?" he says with a large grin.

"Not yet," Tyson said in a rather annoyed tone. He hated taking orders, from anyone, but having this nuisance in charge of him really irked the marine.

"Can someone else take a turn digging!" Felix says, leaning against his shovel. Daniel's head pops up from the dirt beneath him, "It's not that bad Felix."

Felix lifts his boot and goes to stomp on his head but he ducks back underground, "Yea because you're like a friggin' mole down here."

"Keep-" but suddenly Drake's voice echoes down towards them, "You know what Felix...You can get a break. Go investigate that," he turns towards the others, "In fact, all of you go investigate, I need to have a little chat with Marshall here..." he says in a menacing tone.

Felix and Hito fly up towards the source of the noise while Eliza carries Damon and Daniel up on a bed of bees, "I'll miss you baby~" she says, blowing a kiss towards Tyson and they rise but he pays her no mind as he turns toward a slightly frightened Marshall.

*With Drake...*

He wanders around, kicking a few pebbles before the crew arrive, "Who are you?" the mask marine asks, stepping forward, "Atlas D. Drake, Captain of the Atlas Pirates! And I'm here to find out who the hell caused all the quiet on this island."

"That'd be us buddy, and it's about to get a whole lot quieter," he says, drawing a fighting stance and leaping forward. He begins to unleash a combination of kicks and punches but Drake manages to keep up, capable of holding down a defense. 

As he is slowly backed down he notices Damon has slide in behind him, both his hands transformed into their blade forms. He quickly ducks down to avoid a slash from the marine and then activates his yellow aura to distance himself, "Wow, there sure are a lot of you,"  he says, just noticing the mass of opponents before him.

"Well, good thing my crew's here to back me up!" he shouts proudly, "Oh wait...I left them behind when I jumped off the ship..." he says thinking back, "Well atleast I've got my first mate!" he says, pointing proudly towards Kong.

"Hahaha, you're first mate? You've gota' be kidding!" Drake looks at him with a serious face, "Kong..." he holds out his arm as he transforms into a rocket launcher and lands comfortably a top his shoulder.

"*Gulp*," Drake begins firing off blasts of red, green, and black aura at the marines, "Idiot!" Damon quickly dashes forward, avoiding each blast as they come and kicks Kong out of Drake's hands, "Do you want this entire mine to collapse!"

"Well that could be an interesting adventure, and there'd certainly be more noise! Alright, sounds good to me, I'm gona' collapse this mine!" Damon readies his claws, "I hope you all realize that if he causes this place to collapse, even if we somehow manage to survive, Tyson will kill us..." he takes a low stance, "And if he doesn't...*He* will."


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2011)

*Beelze D. Van - Ruby isle*

The gunner was rushing through the town at first he didn´t noticed the people that was tied and apparently was attacked to not be a nuisance for something or someone, but after running for minutes he finally stopped at a big woman who apparently was kind of beaten"what?..."he said looking at the woman who was really big and kind of fat, the sunlight reflecting in the young pirate eyes only allowing him to see her silhouette"Hey kid, untie me"she said, her voice a little weak but hoarsely"Is that...a talking gorilla?!()"he yelled out to himself excited"I´m not a gorilla, you brat!! And untie me, those bastard marines beat me and tied me because I tried to fight them back" she shouted a little pissed, when van heard this he made a face of disappointment, a talking gorilla would have been so cool. 

Still with an expression of defeat he turned around and frowned a little...marines again. Instantly he began to run without a specific route, if there were marines he could go and kick their asses, the most probable thing was that Drake had already found them."Hey you fucker! Don´t ignore me I told you to free me!"the gorilla-woman cried as the member of the Atlas pirates was already far away.

After many minutes of running he reached some caverns and went near of them.In the moment he entered the place, he heard Drake´s voice echoing. Beelze smiled and rushed into the caverns at full speed just to find out Drake and some people that apparently were enemies, as soon as the stranger finished his warning for his companions Van took out his Hades and fired it against the guy that just spoke.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 15, 2011)

*With The Devil King*

He strolled through the death and destruction around him with ease. His men knew that if anything stood in his path than they would quickly be disposed of as well. As he reaches the from entrance he pauses, "Hm, perhaps the King is being stowed away somewhere for protection. Then again, there can't be a safer place than up there...Better check."

"You two," he snaps at two of his subordinates, "Pin down a knight for me," they nod and quickly grab hold of a wounded warrior.

"So my noble friend, just where is the King being kept? I have urgent business with him," the man holds strong until Dante looks him dead in the eye, causing him to nearly wet himself, "T-the very top! The King and the Prince are at the very top of the castle!"

"Very good," he snaps his fingers again as he turns around, the sound of the man's screams can be heard as the devil king fodder eliminate the soldier, "Up I go."

He clenches his fist tightly and the ground beneath him begins to shake. The rock cracks in a circle with Dante in the middle until finally a massive burst of fire sends him hurdling up towards the top of the castle, riding the rock platform.

It gets him about half way before losing power and causing him to plummet back down, "This is quite the tower, even I can't reach the top in one shot," with a wave of his hand a portal opens and a large black demon bat shoots out. Dante leaps on it's back and commands it to fly up.

After a long flight he finally reaches the top, he leaps off and crashes through the window. The remaining guards quickly pick up arms but Dante's bat quickly kills them before returning back into a portal Dante makes.

"What is the meaning of this! Who do you think you are attacking! I am the Ki-Prince...of Bordone!" William shouts from a top his throne.

Dante ignores his comments though, "Hm, that's quite the nice throne. What is a brat like you doing on it?"

"I am taking my rightful place! My father is on his death bed and I'll finally get to rule like I've always dreamed!"  a look of race comes across his face, "And I don't care what pirate I have to kill to do it!"

He dashes forward, scepter in hand, but Dante quickly blocks the attack with his pitch fork, "The Bordone Prince...I'm afraid you're no match against The Devil King," he says before over powering him and stabbing his weapon into his shoulder.

He kicks him in the gut, forcing the blade of his weapon to rip out, "You're just not in my league," he says before unleashing a blast of flames from his mouth upon the Prince.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 15, 2011)

*Anya Hatzilakos*

Anya and Shina had been practicing most of the day, Shina developing her new techniques and Anya focusing on making harder crystals. Now Xtreme Squad was in Bridgetop Country, hunting down the fleet admiral’s niece. 

“It’s hard to imagine that the niece of the Fleet Admiral himself is a pirate…” She mutters. Anya admired the Fleet Admiral like most other marines did. One day, she hoped she could reach his level… It was also hard to imagine that Lucio was the head of the squad. She shook her head as he interrogated a little girl, who obviously wasn’t a pirate.

“I should probably go and find a pirate to apprehend.” She starts to walk forward, but gets a strange feeling in her stomach. Last time she went after a pirate, it ended badly. Anya shakes her head though. _I am pass that,_ she thought, _Get it together!_ Anya rushed forward, hopping off the Xtreme Machine and running into the place. 

“There!” She exclaimed, seeing a female with a gun. She was looking over to her comrades and surprised to see that marines were approaching him. “Good, we’ve still got the element of surprise.” She stated, raising her arm and shooting crystal in the pirate’s direction. She intentionally misses, but only to get her attention. Anya was now in her face, with a crystal dagger in her hand. “I, Anya Hatzilakos, place you under arrest pirate for crimes against the law and Government!” 

*Levy A. Than*

Veronica walks away, a smug grin on her face. However, the grin is erased from her face when she hears a loud, cracking noise behind her. *Impossible…”* The sound of ice shattering can be heard and she whips around to see Levy standing there. 

“Impossible? Lady you don’t know me then!” He shouts, charging forward and punching Veronica. *“Thousand Tile Punch!” *She is knocked back a few feet, but manages to regain composure. She swings, a block of ice flying towards him. Levy throws another punch, breaking through this ice. 

“Sorry, but ice ain’t gonna cut it no more!” Raising both of his arms, he slams them into Veronica and as she spins, he whips out his hammer, hitting her in her side. She goes flying, but still manages to get back to her feet. Levy glares, “Her armor still hasn’t broke even after all of those attacks!?” 

Veronica frowns and says, [BYou’re an impressive monster, but still a monster nonetheless! That’s why I’ll slay you!” [/B]She told Levy, a look of pure determination on her face. She raises her sword and says, *“Power of the Mighty Griffin!”* 

With a mighty swing, a sharp wind is sent at Levy, with enough force to cut him in fast. Levy’s acute eyes see the subtle, but visible change in air pressure and he blocks with his hammer. It diverts the attack, but barely, and the shockwave is sent through his body, cutting him and sending blood into the air. “Shit,” He said, angrily, gasping as his body feels the incredible pain. 

Veronica looks down at him with her cold eyes, *“I shall slay you with my sword’s final and most powerful ability!”* She shouts and twirling her sword, she does a swift motion and water condensates from the blade’s tip. A trident forms around the blade and Veronica yells, “*Power of the Leviathan!”* She then stabs forward at the surprised Levy.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 15, 2011)

*Duke Kaiser vs. Morgan ‘Moon-scar’ Edge*

As the army of Morgans rushes forward, Duke glares. He hadn’t been prepared for this attack on the village. Rush was right, he was starting to get lazy. “I’ll have to fix that then.” He stated, starting to run. “Otherwise, I won’t be able to accomplish my goal of conquering the world!” 

He punches at a Morgan whom quickly fades away as another Morgan comes in, with two swords. Duke steps through the Morgan quickly realizing it is a fake. Gritting his teeth, “I don’t have time for these illusions!” He yelled angrily, kicking the head of another hologram. 

“You don’t have time for illusions?” the real Morgan asked, swiping it with his two swords like scissors. Duke ducks and delivers a powerful punch to his former captain’s midsection. The old man manages to stand up and glares at Duke. “Conquer the world? You’re still the stupid kid from all those years ago!” 

The old captain raises a finger and fires a beam of moonlight in Duke’s direction. *“Animate!”* The ground answers him, becoming a wall of stone, which blocks the moonlight sending it into the sky. 

“Don’t insult my dream, old man. I will conquer this world and when I do, bastards like you will pay.” Duke tells Morgan. Then two arms burst out of the ground, wrapping around Morgan and threatening to crush him. He uses another burst of explosive light though and with an angry growl, he uses the same light to move forward at incredible speeds like a missile. 

He brings up his two swords, trying to cut off Duke’s arms. Duke delivers a powerful knee to the man’s chin. “You’re weak old man!” He tells Morgan who is on his knees. Morgan stands up and lets out a roar. “You may think you are the master of the seas, but I was pirating while you were a fucking baby!” 

He then raises both of his swords and crosses them. Moonlight bathes him and he seems to glow, floating into the air. His beard flaps wildly in the wind and he says, *“Crescent Cutter!”* Releasing a powerful x-shaped slash of moonlight. Duke’s eyes widen and the ground cracks open when it hits. Duke managed to dodge, but the ground falls in, creating a hole and he falls into the darkness below the town…


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 15, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose sat up and stared at Lucio blankly. "You're the Fleet Admiral?"
> 
> Lucio nodded proudly. "Yes, that's right!" He suddenly paused and shook his head. "No wait I meant future-"
> 
> ...




Lt. Lucio happily waved back at the Phoenix Pirate Captain as she strolled off into the distance. "I sure will!" Lucio responded as he watched her walk down the street. "OH AND CAN YOU TELL ME IF YOU FIND SOMEWHERE GOOD TO EAT?! I'M STARVING!" Lucio called off in the distance.

"Such a sweet girl." Lucio looked over to Garvin, the defeated fishman hybrid. As he went to arrest him, the bounty poster of Rose fell out of his pocket. He stared at the parchment for a moment before his hands became a fist. "That little rat fooled me! How could I let her walk away like that?!" Lucio charged down the street at full steam.

*BAM!* Lucio's foot slammed into Rose's back and anchored her body into the gravel on the street. He crossed his arms as he looked down on the pirate, "You think you're pretty slick, don't you, DAISY?!" 

"Who the heck is Daisy?" Rose's muffled voice asked from the ground.

"Playing dumb again, huh Daisy?! How stupid do yo think I am?! Lucio reached for Ginbi, but the Fleet Admiral's words replayed in his head. "Oh yeah, I gotta take it easy on her."

SO, are you going to come quietly, or do I have to give you a spanking?!


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 15, 2011)

*Ruby Isle...*
As Clemens walked into the empty street, she thought to herself how best to find these so-called Marines. The solution came quickly of course. "Just follow the idiot and his monkey." She formed a mirror beneath her feet and melted into its glowing surface. 

Clemens traveled through the formless mirror void and opened a gateway. A round mirror formed over a hundred feet in the sky. Clemens popped her head out of the surface of the mirror. She scanned the landscape, her green eyes radiating energy. "Where are you..." she muttered.  Several explosions of bright multi colored energy caught her attention, far in the distance. Clemens narrowed her eyes at the familiar light show. Only one man she knew of could produce that kind of energy. "Bingo." She melted back into the mirror and disappeared. Clemens warped from mirror to mirror, making tiny jumps to bridge the distance, and also to save energy.

She appeared out of a mirror in the sky and landed several feet away from Drake. He was in combat with two strange looking Marines. She shot Drake an amused expression and crossed her arms. "Waiting for backup would've been nice," Clemens said. "So let me guess, these are the idiots who tied everyone up?"


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 16, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates/Ruby Isle...*

Nirra got up and started to head over towards the mines. "Tell everyone you can to stay in the village. I'll take care of these marines."

_"Y-Yes, right away."_ The man turned around and addressed the rest of the villagers.

*Minutes Later...*

Nirra ran towards the mine outside the village, her footsteps making the ground shake as she approached the entrance. Clemens turned around and smiled when she caught sight of Nirra. "Sorry I'm late to the party. So, these guys are the cowardly little men tying up civilians, huh?"

She crossed her arms and looked down at the marines in front of her. "Seriously, what kind of "peace keepers" go around bounding and gagging townsfolk like that? I know the marines aren't the most moral group around, but that's just stupid."


----------



## Chaos (Feb 16, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

Jason charged forward immediately on the word of Dante. He was angry. His axe dove into the head of the nearest knight. Jason wasn't satisfied though. He gritted his teeth and pushed the axe on further into the brain of the knight, sending brain-matter and blood splashing out of the split wound. When the knight's head finally fell apart in two parts, Jason retracted the axe and looked around maniacally, looking for his next target. Most knights clearly didn't feel like coming close to this skull-splitting abomination, and Jason was in the clear for now. Jason didn't really care for this situation. That fuckhead had called him canary! _Just wait until I peck your eyes out, Devil King. Just fucking wait for the canary's wrath._ Ok, that didn't sound cool, at all. Jason charged forward, blind with hate.

The gates came closer. Jason charged past a group of startled knights, including that big man that had commanded them to stop. The man tried to react, but was forced to engage the huge DKP Jason didn't know yet. On the other side, some woman with a huge sword was using all kind of elemental weird shit on Levy. Jason didn't quite notice. He was in a battlecharge. Every knight that came close to his furious charge was promptly dismembered or blown away by shockwaves. No one came close to him anymore out of free will. Jason saw this, and he smiled. He aimed his charge for a beautiful little group of what seemed to be new recruits, fear on their faces. They were too paralyzed to move, Jason thought with a great smile on his face.

Jason jumped, hanging his axe on its shoulder strap and drawing his warbeast at the same time. The unlucky first in line received a destructive two-handed guitar chop right to the skull. The man's helmet dented and it's metal let out some sort of agonized groan. The man sank to his knees, but before he could fall over Jason kicked him full in the face, sending him sailing through the air a short bit. The other knights were clearly stunned by the sudden attack. One clumsily brought his sword to bear. Jason's hand swept past the guys pitiful defense and grabbed his face. Jason gave the man a diabolical grin then activated his shockwave powers. The back of the man's skull burst open, showering the others behind him with pieces of skull and brain. Jason laughed maniacally now. Three knights started to flee. One other, seemingly coming out of a trance, launched a sidewards axe swipe. Jason hopped back easily. The man overswinged and almost fell down due to his heavy weapon. Jason strummed his guitar, still laughing. The man flew back and smashed into the castle's wall. The last knights standing before Jason fled back into the castle as well. 

Jason broke into a sprint and jumped again. His hand came to rest on the back of one of the coward's heads. This time the knight's face burst open, spraying the ground before him with crushed eyeball and more blood. The other knights tried to double their pace. _Steel armor has it's drawbacks, stupid fucks._ Jason shouldered his guitar again and drew his axe. One by one, the running knights fell to a simple axe-swing on the thin neck piece. Jason smiled. _Hell yeah, fuckers, now who the fuck's next?_ The answer came quicker than Jason had cared for, though. A thin silver knife split the air out of nowhere, expertly aimed at Jason's face. Jason saw it late. His dodge came just in time. The knife cut a shallow cut in Jason's face. "What the hell?"

There came a giggle from behind a close pillar. Jason turned towards it. From behind the pillar stepped a man. The man was thin and angular. The man was dressed in some sort of black jester's suit. But all over his body, there were shining pieces of metal, and the man held three more of the deadly knifes in both of his hands, between his fingers. "Who the fuck are you?" Jason sneered. He fingered his guitar anxiously. Whoever this guy was, he was gonna pay. No one cut the fucking Inferno and lived to tell the tale. The man in black dropped into an impossibly low bow. Jason sensed a chance and started charging, quickly yet silently. The man seemingly didn't notice. "Jackknife, at your service. I will entertain the last few minutes of your life." Jason was already in range by now. "My life? Fuck you, Jackie. You're done now"

The giggle came again. It was a scary sound, the sound of a man that was stark raving mad but had still outwitted you somehow. Jason smashed his axe down. The axe entered Jackknife's body. Jason yelled in glee, but then something occurred to him. Too easy. The axe wasn't slowed a single bit. The giggle sounded again, now from upwards. Jason rolled away on reflex. Three knifes traced his rolling path, sticking out of the ground like grave markers. Jason spun around and threw his guitar up in front of him. Three more knifes thumped into the Warbeast's body. The man in black (Jackknife he'd called himself?) easily sailed through the air, then landed with a clip-clop of the steel pieces on his shoes. "Not too bad, pirate" The man dropped into another bow, this one clearly mocking. 

_What the hell was this guy?_ Jason blasted a straight shockwave, just to win time. The man again seemed to be hit full-force, but once again it was only a reflection. The man was closer now. "My performance rendered you speechless, didn't it?" Jackknife said, and that terrible giggle once again burst through the air. Jason's anger was rising again. He was being mocked. No matter what, this guy would die. He couldn't help but wonder one thing though. How the hell was he going to hit someone that couldn't be hit?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 16, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> Lt. Lucio happily waved back at the Phoenix Pirate Captain as she strolled off into the distance. "I sure will!" Lucio responded as he watched her walk down the street. "OH AND CAN YOU TELL ME IF YOU FIND SOMEWHERE GOOD TO EAT?! I'M STARVING!" Lucio called off in the distance.
> 
> "Such a sweet girl." Lucio looked over to Garvin, the defeated fishman hybrid. As he went to arrest him, the bounty poster of Rose fell out of his pocket. He stared at the parchment for a moment before his hands became a fist. "That little rat fooled me! How could I let her walk away like that?!" Lucio charged down the street at full steam.
> 
> ...



The Fleet Admiral guy had taken Rose by surprise. All she wanted to do was get a meal, and find her crew after a tough fight. Was that too much to ask for? 

“I’ll pass on the spanking…” Rose said. 

Rose began to inhale air into her lungs, causing her chest and stomach to swell in size. Lucio narrowed his eyes at her. “Hey what are you doing Daisy?” Rose spun around and slapped away Lucio’s foot. She exhaled a jet of compressed air towards Lucio. A giant bubble formed around the Marine and engulfed his body. He punched at the bubble but his fist rebounded off the super elastic surface. Rose sprung to her feet and grinned at him. “My name’s Phoenix D. Rose, the next Pirate Queen. Remember it.” She slid underneath the bubble like a baseball player stealing second base, and kicked upwards with all her might. 

*“Bubble Pound!”* 

The ultralight bubble flew skywards with tremendous speed. Rose’s eyes widened as the bubble reached 300 feet in the air, and still continued to climb. “Oops, I think I made the bubble too light…” 

*POP!*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 16, 2011)

*The Devil King vs The Prince of Bordone*

Dante unleashes a blaze of fire from his mouth that engulfs the downed prince. As he stops the attack the burnt noble slowly crawls away from Dante, "B-back up..."  he coughs weakly, rushing for his Den Den Mushi.

"Victor...Victor! I-I need help!" the knight goes to answer but is quickly cut off, "Seems Keng is dealing with your little guardian."

He shakes his head and grabs it once again, "V-veronica," he hesitates but then shouts for her once again, "Veronica! I need help at the top floor!"

*"Die Beast!!!"* is all he can hear over the transponder snail.

"It's good to have underlings," he says, slowly approaching the groveling prince, "But a real King must be even stronger than his army...And this is why your kingdom will fall today!" he shouts, striking fear into William's heart.

He gathers up his strength and runs into the next room over, "Father!!! Father!!!" he enters a dark room where an old man sporting a long beard rests in bed, "Wake up you old fool! I...I need the chest dammit!"

The King weakly raises his arm towards the shelf, "U-use it...Use it wise-" but before he even finishes William has already left and snatched it up. He cracks it open and then holds up a strange fruit with a crazed look of bewilderment.

"Now what do you have there?" Dante says, standing in the doorway, "Oh...What I have here is what I'll use to kill you! And then my father! And then to rule my kingdom with an iron fist!!!"

He takes a large bite of the fruit while his father watches in shock, "No...!" he shouts weakly. 

William clutches his head, "W-what is this...Gah...What is this feeling!" his arm begins to turn black, his muscles expanding, and he begins to grow larger and larger until he takes the form of a real  (just several times larger).

Dante looks at him, annoyed, "I'm really tired of my weakling opponents turning into annoying monsters...Old man!" he shouts towards the king, "What happened to your fool of a son?"

"He ate the most prized as well as most dangerous asset of the Kingdom...The Behemoth Devil Fruit. It is meant to use on one of our warriors at a time of war to make him stronger, but William...He used it on himself..." he says with sorrow.

"That's all I needed to know," he clenches his fist, his skin turning into it's leathery red form and his small horns forming. William charges forward in a wild rage, "Why couldn't you have stayed in your pathetic form and accepted your death..." he says rolling his eyes before unleashing flames from his mouth in attempts to stop his charge.

*Atlas Pirates, Ruby Isle*

"I told you my crew would back me up!" he shouts, waving his arms towards the three that had just arrived, "Though one is kind of a weakling," he says, rubbing his chin and eying Clemens.

"But yeah! These guys took over this place and caused all of this wretched quiet!" he glares at them, one by one, "But none of them are the leader...There's a stronger one waiting down below. I just know it."

"Don't allow him to reach Tyson and Marshall!" Damon shouts, going to cut off Drake's charge for the path leading down below, but he is forced to dive out of the way as Van fires a bullet towards him. 

With the opportunity given by Van Drake leaps towards the giant hole in the center of the cave, "Thanks Cousin! I'm sure you guys can handle the rest, right? Ok sounds goooooooood!" he shouts as he descends downward.

"We're outnumbered, almost two to one!" but it is too late, Drake is already long gone.

"I like these odds,"  Felix says, punching his open palm, "I don't know, maybe some of us should sit out," Daniel suggests, sheepishly. 

"Eliminate them. *Now*."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 16, 2011)

*Rush vs Tyron*

The beast was proving to be quite the advisory, his savage style of martial arts kept Rush constantly moving, and gave him little time to go on the offensive, _"He just doesn't let up,"_ Rush just continues to block the attacks, directing his swipes to avoid slicing his throat open.

He couldn't help but get distracted at Tyron's ferocity, he was a crazed monster, and he was exactly-

BAM!

Tyron tackles Rush into a nearby building, "Gah," he rubs his neck before getting back to his feet. The dust begins to clear but Tyron dives straight through the smoke and stabs his claws into Rush's gut, _"H-How could I leave myself open like that..."_

He rips Tyron's claw out of his stomach and leaps back, clenching the wound. Tyron just keeps on closing the gap though. Rush puts both his hands open, leaving his wound behind and getting his defense up once again.

"I can't just keep defending," he stomps his foot with his mighty legs, causing dust to fill the air of the building they are now in. Tyron looks around, he then relies on his sense of smell and looks up, but it is too late, he receives a power kick right to the face.

He crashes out of the building but Rush doesn't let up there, "I can be just as furious as you," he says, delivering a flurry of punches, one after another. 

He then spins around and delivers a final kick that sends Tyron crashing through several small buildings, "But I will keep my sanity...I will keep my focus...I won't end up a beast like you."

*Marcus Stryker...*

He had separated himself from the rest of the crew, in fact most of the Xtreme Marines had gone off in their own individual hunts for the pirates.

Marcus drew the bounty posters of the Phoenix Pirates from his jacket pocket, "Hm, Lucio and Serena have already called their targets," he says, eying Phoenix D. Rose and some Gatrom guy. He didn't really mind, he could atleast respect both of their intense desires to face off against the two.

"So I guess whichever one I find next will be my prize," he cracked his neck as he continued to walk around the town, the Fleet Admiral wanted his niece protected, but there was no talk about the rest of the crew...


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 16, 2011)

*Bridegtop Country...*

Dapper fluttered over the Extreme Machine, landing on the deck of the ship. "Hmm, why are the marines here? After that fiasco with Shinsou, I didn't think I'd run into them again so soon." He waddled around the ship, noticing that it was much more complex than Shinsou's ship. "Hoohoo." Dapper jumped when he heard a sound come from inside the ship, a nearby door creaked open, causing Dapper to shudder. "Oh no. Not again."

However, he was delighted to see Ten on the other side of the door. "Oh, Ten. Hello again." Ten stared blankly at the owl. "Who are you?"

Dapper fell onto his back. "You don't remember?!" 

"Oh wait. The owl. Dapper, correct?" Dapper got back up and nodded. "Mhmm!"

Ten recalled back to Volk mentioning Dapper's history with the marines. He did indeed want her to find him and bring him back with her. However, she couldn't bring herself to mention Volk's name to the the owl. "Well, it is good to see you again. How are you doing?"

"Fine. I've been wondering what happened to you after that occurance at Velmose." 

"I visited my superior and he had me assigned with this Xtreme squad or something. They haven't had any need for me as of yet. I feel that they can handle this current mission themselves. Ironic as from observing them, they don't seem very coordinated or intelligent."

"Well, you must be bored."

"Not at all. I have been sleeping most of the time on this ship. I have been reading a few of the books I brought with me as well. Perhaps you'd like some." Dapper's eyes lit up. "I sure would."

"I suppose I'll meet up with the others. You are welcome to come along."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2011)

_*Aboard the Dark Justice...*_
Amelia finished performing the last set of 2,000 pushups. She slumped to the training mat in a sweat soaked heap, and crossed off the last of her daily exercises. Rokushiki training was not for the faint of heart. It was worth it for Amelia though. She needed to be at her best when she finally caught up with her sister. Amelia had no doubt that her little sis had grown by leaps and bounds since they last saw each other. 

_A year ago on Peach Island...
Amelia walked along the gangplank of the Marine transport. Her impossibly tall Uncle loomed behind her, his hands in his pockets, and a lazy look on his face. "I got a few weeks break from the academy, but what about you? I thought the Fleet Admiral couldn't leave MHQ?" she asked her Uncle.

"Kurogama-san almost had a heart attack when I asked him for a few days off, but he owes me one. Besides I left Aihato-chan in charge. I'm sure she's enjoying it." 

They made their way to her parents home, a quaint cottage at the edge of town, bordering the island's famous peach tree forest. Her father and uncle had also been raised in the same cottage. The Armstrong's were a famous Marine family that had lived for over twelve generations on Peach Island. As they passed the blue picket fence that surrounded the cottage, Amelia expected to see her little sister Rose hanging out on the front porch, or causing a ruckus on the grounds as usual. Rose was nowhere to be seen however. "I wonder where Rose is?" 

"Probably wrestling a mountain bear...or robbing a bank," her Uncle replied in his typical dry tone.

A middle aged woman came running out the front door, an alarmed look on her face. "Mrs. Damsom, are you alright?" Amelia asked the woman. Mrs. Dansom served as caretaker of the house, and had helped raise Amelia and Rose after their mother had passed. "Oh Amelia it's terrible. Your sister Rose...she...well I don't know how to say this." Amelia tensed at the mention of her sister, and gripped the woman's arms. "Rosey? What happened to her?" 

"Rose...she ran away." _

_Right now..._
As Amelia exited the women's locker room, a loud alarm rang through the corridor, signaling all hands on deck. She headed straight for the command deck. Garrick, and the entire elite squad were already there. 

*"You're late Armstrong,"* Garrick grumbled.  

Amelia looked down at the floor with an apologetic face. "I'm sorry. I was-"

*"Who gives a fuck. Just don't make it a habit. We've got more important things to take care of right now."* Garrick gestured towards the island in the distance. Amelia's eyes widened as she beheld the crimson mist that coated the entire island in an impenetrable blood like haze. 

*"So this is Red Sun Rock? What a shithole..."* Garrick declared. 

Hawthorne focused on the mist through his high powered cybernetic eye, an excited look on his face. "Hmm...this phenomenon seems similar to that of Silver Mist Island. However my scanner is detecting trace elements of-"

*"BAH! Let's go find this fuckin chest that Volk wants so badly, so I can get my promotion!"* Garrick barked. *"Masters get the landing boat ready. I want you running point."* He gestured at the rest of his squad.  *"Let's move out you pansies!"* Amelia took a deep breath and followed Garrick. That red mist gave her the creeps.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 17, 2011)

*Red Sun Rock/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*

As the Dark Justice neared the strangely quiet island, they could barely make anything out in the red mist. As it's name suggested, the sun seemed to be coated with a strange sheet from the atmosphere over the island, making it appear as a deep red circle in the sky, a small ring of normal yellow sunlight seemed to just shine out from it, depite the heavy clouds. The sky over the island was an odd brownish yellow color, covered with thick clouds blotting out nearly everything but the red sun above. The island and the area surrounding it definitely had an eerie feeling to it. It was as if the island created a feeling of solitude and despair itself. 

As the landing boat neared closer to the island, it finally came into view. The island appeared quite massive, covered in large rocky canyons as high as the eye could see. The rocks kept seeming to get higher and higher, until they stopped at a very high peak, that seemed to nearly touch the sun. Overall, the island seemed to be made up of a collection of mountains, growing higher and higher. Despite this, the island did have a rather large beach that the boat could dock at as the group came closer. 

As Garrick got out of the boat, he looked around the dreary place and winced. *"Fuck, what a shithole. And does anyone else smell that? What is that, sulfur?"* Although it was minimal, the others could definitely smell it as well.

*"Volk, that shithead. He could've at least given me some more info on where exactly this fuckin' thing'll be."*

Footsteps could suddenly be heard coming towards the group. From behind a nearby rock, several people stepped out. They were all rather ill in appearance and some looked quite emaciated. _"Oh, new peeplsss. You got any food?"_ One of the men walked over and extended his hand out. _"Anything'll do. We're just so darn hungry."_ The man gave them a desperate look.

Garrick was about to slap the man across the face, when another voice came from a nearby rock. "Heheheheheh. Marines, huh? Seems to be a lot of you joinin' the party lately." The group turned to see a large man sitting on a nearby rock. He wore a simple red sweater, tattered brown pants, and messy hair held up by a green sweat band. "First that young four eyed feller, now we got a whole mess of 'em." Garrick in particular would likely recognize the man from his wanted poster.

*"Rubbernecking"
Ray Rumble
Bounty 29,000,000 beli*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 17, 2011)

*The West Blue/A town called Redemption...*
Annie waved towards the giant Sea Serpent as it swam off, returning to its native waters in the Calm Belt. "Thanks!" The tiny she panther cub that had hitched a ride with Annie sat lazily between her arms and yawned. Annie looked down at the cub with an amused face. "What am I gonna call you huh?"  The cub returned Annie's gaze through curious and bright amber eyes. 

"A quiet one I see..." 

The gunslinger chuckled and stared at her crazy get up, a leopard print bikini and white cape. "Some bootleg Amazon I am. I need to find me some real duds." Annie decided to skip the cub's naming for later, and headed towards the large boom town in the distance. She made her way to a certain run down shack at the edge of town. Annie entered the dilapidated front yard and knocked on the front door, humming a tune to herself while stroking the back of the panther cub's neck. A rather short man (even shorter then Annie) with a wild mane of red hair answered. His eyes widened when he saw her. Annie smirked at him. "Hiya Joe." 

"HOLY SHIT!"

Before he could slam the door shut Annie kicked the man in the gut. He flew backwards and crashed over an old coffee table in the living room. As Annie entered the shack, he scrambled back to his feet with surprising nimbleness, and drew a hunting knife from the back of his dirty overalls. Annie rolled her eyes. "Oh c'mon Joe. Is that how you treat an old friend?"  Joe threw the knife at her with tremendous velocity. Annie narrowed her sniper's eyes at the spinning blade and caught it by the handle. She rushed Joe, front kicking him in the face. As he sprawled onto his back she pressed the knife against his neck. "Are we done?" she asked in a no nonsense tone. Joe fixed her with a cold stare. "The Don is gonna kill me if he finds out you visited me Annie." Annie shrugged. "Don't worry fella. The Don doesn't know about this place." This seemed to ease Joe's apprehension. "Sorry for throwing a knife at yer head then. I guess I did overreact...a little," he muttered apologetically. "Ya think?!" Joe noticed her outfit, and glanced at the cub balled up in her free arm. "What in tarnation are you wearin girl?" 

"Long story..." the gunslinger replied. She noticed his gaze fall on her chest. Annie pulled away the knife from his neck and stabbed the blade barely an inch away from his face, causing him to flinch with fear. "Eye level fella, eye level."  Annie stood up and headed towards the stairs. "I take it my stash is still here?" 

"Haven't touched it."

Annie entered the spare room upstairs. It was bare save for an old bed in the corner. Annie crouched by the bed and lifted up a floorboard, revealing a hollow space filled to the brim with guns and ammo. She exhaled with relief and spoke in a motherly tone. "Did you miss momma? Oh yes you did..." 




Young Grasshopper said:


> *Pierre, Mystic Pirates - Jumanji, West Blue*​
> As Robin released him from the chains Pierre smiled and thanked her. Getting rid of the chains meant freedom for him, however he still had to find his trusty revolvers and hat. All of his money was in that hat and he needed those guns in order to fight up to his full potential. Dusting his black pants of with a couple of claps he looked at Feroy separate himself and his crew from everyone and talk amongst themselves. The Marines on the other hand started making noise which meant nothing good since the natives might hear them and come rushing in, but hearing about the treasure Pierre knew that it was the best place to look for his stuff.
> 
> Walking up to Feroy, he spoke in a low tone "I still intend to go for my stuff and that treasure... Wanna team up?" He had no intentions of backstabbing those guys, it just wasn't his style. Plus he figured that with those strong guys he had a better chance of fighting off the mass amount of natives. Whatever Feroy would answer Pierre adjusted his spiked gauntlets and the bandanna around his neck smiling. "Time to rock I guess..."
> ...



Tengu wasn't a fan of a treasure hunting, well unless said treasure was buried under the ground where he could sense it. Otherwise he was liable to pass right by a giant mountain of gold coins, being none the wiser. He wasn't a materialistic person who was fascinated with money either. To him money was a means to an end, as in buying booze and women.

 Tengu strapped the giant buster blade to his back and shrugged. "If it'll get us a bigger ship then I'm down with some treasure hunting."


----------



## werntonb (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gonna be the next "Pirate King of the Ocean" as the Monkey D. Luffy stated in his first journey in the Ocean. I like his perseverance and his toughness against to his enemy. And I inspired with him. Go Luffy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 19, 2011)

*The Cipher Pirates*

"What the fuck was that?"

The Cipher Pirates stared at the slowly sinking ship as pirates scrambled around trying to save themselves. The green light that had only a few minutes ago wrecked hell upon the pirate ship hovered a few feet above it, unmoving.

"Alright, new plan," Kent said, cracking his knuckles. "I'll take greenie. You guys keep any interferers off my back."

"Kent, wait!" Elaine shouted, looking up from her cards. But it was too late - Kent had thrown himself over the edge of the ship, his distinctive red aura already beginning to cover his body. 

"Geppou."

Kent kicked at the air below him with tremendous force, and the sheer power his legs generated kept him suspended in mid-air, floating unsteadily a few feet above the ocean. "It worked!" He shouted, pumping his fist in the air.  "Hell yeah!" He adjusted the angle of his kicks slightly and shot off towards the green light. "Aura blast punch!" 

Kent's attack hit the green light with incredible force, causing a shock wave of red energy to expand in a ring around him. But the green light simply intensified and lashed out, pushing Kent back.

Kent cursed, getting a good look at the light for the first time. What he saw nearly sent him tumbling into the ocean. "Gyatso?"

Inside the light was an old man, who smiled at Kent warmly."Kent. I should've know from the red aura. It's quite a distinctive color. What brings you here?"

Kent gaped. "But you're...you're..."

Gyatso arched an eyebrow. "I understand this might be a little overwhelming. Why don't you head over my island over there," he said, nodding towards Clearwater Island, "And we'll have a chat. Your friends can come too."

Kent looked over at the Bonebuster, which was currently being scaled by a few dozen fodder. After the destruction of their ship, the pirates had immediately begun swimming towards the closest ship - which happened to be his. "Alright. That's cool I guess."

Gyatso nodded towards the ship. "Do they need assistance? That is quite a few pirates."

Kent shook his head. "They're stronger than those losers. C'mon. My legs are getting tired. They'll follow us when they're done."

*Rufio*

*"Get this, get that...."* Rufio muttered, checking another item off the list as he dragged around a giant bag full of supplies. *"I swear, if anyone but Clemens had asked, I would've said hell no..."* he sighed. *"Why must the most beautiful women also be the most bossy?"*

"So you're one of them too, huh?" A voice asked. "This shouldn't be difficult."

Rufio turned to see an old looking man smoking a cigarette looking at him cooly. He sighed.

*"What the hell do you want old man?"* He asked, dropping the bag and putting his hands on his katana. *"I'm warning you..."*

"Dammit!" The man shouted, pulling a needle out of his jacket and injecting himself with it. "I'm not old! I'm only 30!"

Rufio snorted. *"What, were you born looking like 20?"*

The man snarled and began to transform, his skin darkening and eyes bulging. "Maybe I'll enjoy this more than I thought..."

Rufio tried to keep from barfing. *"Alright, that's it. You win. Please go away."*

The man laughed as he completed his transformation. "My name is Doctor Hitonomi. Maybe you should know that before you die." His nose, now much longer than any nose had any right to be, lashed out towards Rufio.

Rufio pulled out both his blades and deflected the strike. *"Oh you're asking for it now old man!"* He drew up his swords in an ex formation, suddenly sticking the white one forward. *"Yang sword...flame strike!"*

*Kaya*

Kaya circled her new opponent warily, looking for an opening. The girl was giggling to herself, whispering things Kaya couldn't hear and didn't really want to. "I like your wings..." she said finally, drawing a sword and stepping closer. "So pretty...you look like a little birdy."

Kaya said nothing. 

"You know what I am?" Selena asked between giggles.

Kaya continued to stare. 

"A cat!" She laughed maniacally, and her form began to shift, becoming more feline. 

She lunged forward, still holding the sword, and Kaya met her, their blades clashing against each other with a sharp chime of steel on steel. Selena twisted her blade and pulled back, and Kaya pressed forward, keeping herself perfectly balanced as she spun and pirouetted past the girl's defenses. But Selena still had other weapons, and with a quick slash of her claws drew blood across Kaya's face. 

Kaya cursed and jumped back, her wings pumping ferociously to put distance between her and Selena. But Selena leapt inhumanly quickly and caught Kaya's leg, throwing her back down to earth.

"Little birdy fell..." Selena said, cackling. "Little birdy's going to die just like her captain..."

Kaya stood, wiping the blood away from her face. "That's where you're wrong." She ran forward and knocked Selena's blade out of her hands. "Duke isn't going to lose. Not to your captain...not to anyone."

Selena, despite having a sword in her face, was still giggling. "Oh? The birdy seems so sure. But how can she be certain, hmmmmm?"

Kaya's eyes narrowed. "Because Duke is going to conquer the world."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 19, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The Fleet Admiral guy had taken Rose by surprise. All she wanted to do was get a meal, and find her crew after a tough fight. Was that too much to ask for?
> 
> ?I?ll pass on the spanking?? Rose said.
> 
> ...



"HEEEEEELLLLLLP!!! I'M GOING TO DIE!!!! I'M AFRAID OF HEIGHTS!!!" Lucio hollared as the bubble asceneded higher into the sky with him inside. The Lieutenant punched, kicked, bit, scratched, rammed, etc into the bubble, but to no avail. He was caught and was now going to die a horrible death.

Lucio finally sat down in the bubble with his legs crossed, "Maybe this isn't so bad. Ohhhh, maybe this bubble will carry me to heaven and a God will give me a super power and I'll come back and destroy all evil!" Lucio thought as he sat back and day-dreamed of conquering all the evil in the world and becoming the biggest hero in Marine history.

*POP!* Lucio's dream sequence was suddenly broken by the abrupt pop of the bubble, sending the Lieutenant plummeting towards the ground at max speed. "I'M GOING TO CRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASH!!!!!!!!" Lucio yelled. By now, all the citizens on Bridgetop Country could see the man free-falling from the sky.

Lucio frantically searched around for anywhere he could land that wouldn't kill him. He spotted a house composed of only straw and tried his best to maneuver towards it. "Ginbi, you can help me!" Lucio said as he took out his moon sword and swung it frantically to push himself towards the house. His efforts were not in vain; just as he crashed down, he fell onto the house. The house was reduced to a pile of worthless straw.

*SHINK! SHINK! SHINK!* Suddenly, all the straw was cut into tiny pieces, revealing a slightly bleeding Lucio. He glared at Rose as his grip on Ginbi became more tight.

"You tricked me, Daisy! Wait, Rose! Your name is Rose!" Lucio said while pointing Ginbi at Rose. He started to walk towards her while speaking. "You've got some nerve trying to kill me, Lieutenant Lucio Powell, Leader of the *X*treme Marine Squadron, future Fleet Admiral, Hero of the Marines and Champion of Justice!" 

Rose began to back away from the Lieutenant, "Ok, ok, I get it mister." Roe then began inhaling air into her lungs again, however, Lucio was quick on the job.

*"Bubbl-"*

*"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: FIRST-QUARTER STRIKE!"* Lucio said as he ran past Rose, slashed, and then re-sheated his blade.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 19, 2011)

*Bridgetop Town With Gatrom
*



> *Bridgetop Town/With Serena...*
> Serena walked through the streets of Bridgetop Town, hunting for her quarry. The place reminded her of the back alley slums where she and her brother had spent the formative years of their childhood. It was a shame that the World Government didn?t take care of these people. Some of the citizens cast her mistrustful glances when they caught sight of her Marine uniform. She didn?t blame them. A bouncing soccer ball rolled in front of Serena?s path. She stopped it under her right boot. A group of children came running after the ball, but broke to a halt as they saw her, eying Serena warily. She felt anger at the way they looked at her. Marines shouldn?t be feared like this.
> 
> Serena stared back calmly at them and lit a cigarette. ?Wanna see something cool?? she asked.
> ...



Gatrom had recieved the typical emergency treatment that all winners of the trournaments get, but he was still extremely bruised and in a little bit of pain. That, combined with the fact that he still had that awefull taste in his mouth from eating his prize. It was for sure a devil fruit, and Gatrom had spent the last five minutes trying out his new ability, but he was still long away from being able to use it with ease. He decided that he would spend the next few weeks practicing non-stop in order to master this new gift. His captain was going to become queen of the pirates right? She would probably need a strong commander. And Gatrom vowed that it would be him. Absent mindedly, Gatrom's hand found it's way to his back were he knew that his tattoo was located.

Breaking Gatrom out of his train of thought, a woman stood in front of him as he left the arena building. The woman was tall and wearing marine clothing. Then, Gatrom suddenly remembered who this was. This was Serena, the marine he had fought back at the marine base. She was back.

?That was quite a show you put on inside,? she said. ?It seems you?ve gotten stronger. I like that. It?ll make it all the more sweeter when I avenge my loss to you.?

"Heh, you liked it? I'm glad. And yes I have, in ways that you don't even know. Now, I can only think of two reasons you might be here. One is of course the fact that you fell in love with me during our last encounter and now want to take me away for my second _prize_ ." Gatrom said to Serena with a devilish grin.

"The other being that you are here to arrest that group of thug pirates that's been hanging around here. I just killed their first mate, he might be worth less now, but I'm sure you'll still be able to get a bounty from him. Oh well, no need for thanks. I'll see you later sometime." Gatrom said as he walked off. 


Gatrom knew that this trick wouldn't work. Serena obviously had not taken his advice from last time they met. She still had those same eyes. And those eyes told Gatrom that she was there for him. To see him put behind bars. Deep down he also knew this bluff didn't have a chance. A for effort though right? Gatrom thought to himself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2011)

Pyro said:


> *Bridgetop Town With Gatrom
> *
> Gatrom had recieved the typical emergency treatment that all winners of the trournaments get, but he was still extremely bruised and in a little bit of pain. That, combined with the fact that he still had that awefull taste in his mouth from eating his prize. It was for sure a devil fruit, and Gatrom had spent the last five minutes trying out his new ability, but he was still long away from being able to use it with ease. He decided that he would spend the next few weeks practicing non-stop in order to master this new gift. His captain was going to become queen of the pirates right? She would probably need a strong commander. And Gatrom vowed that it would be him. Absent mindedly, Gatrom's hand found it's way to his back were he knew that his tattoo was located.
> 
> ...


_A year ago in the East Blue...
"ALRIGHT FORM UP!" 

Serena walked up and down the line of new recruits, a bunch of fresh faced Marines straight out of the academy. She could see the dreams in their wide and eager eyes. Some of them were here to prove themselves, others had grand delusions of becoming legendary hero's, but most simply wanted to make a better life for themselves. In the Marines you got three square meals a day, and a roof over your head. The pay was shit of course, but at least you got to see the world. Finally you got to wear the uniform, and for Serena that was what counted the most. 

"I'm Ensign Serena Butler, the new combat instructor of G12. You know how I got this job so quickly? I kicked the ass of the last guy who had it." She grinned at them and raised her right boot heel into the air, slamming it down with enough force to crack the ground. "Who wants to be in my company and learn the noble art of Red Leg?"  

A dozen hands shot up into the air. Serena laughed and was about to call the volunteers forth, but then she spotted the base Commander, Captain Blugmeister, walking towards her. Serena snapped a salute and stood at attention. "At ease," he replied. Serena noticed something odd about his demeanor. He seemed hesitant for some reason. "Is there something wrong sir?" she asked. 

"It's about your brother." _
_
Right now..._
Serena lit a cigarette, chuckling at Gatrom's innocent act. His personality hadn't changed one bit since their last encounter at G12. He was still every bit the cavalier and chauvinistic asshole. If he wasn't a pirate it might even seem charming, but all pirates were her enemy, whether they pretended to be nice guys or not. Serena planned to wipe that smirk off his face in short order, but first she wanted to see just how strong he had become. 

As Gatrom passed her by, Serena remained nonchalant, her arms crossed and a mild smirk on her face. Without warning she swung her right leg around towards his face, but stopped her kick at the last second, letting the tip of her steel capped boot hover barely an inch over his nose. Gatrom remained calm, not even flinching, and glanced at her out of the corner of his eyes. 

"I'm not here for some washed up boxer. I'm here for you Goliath. One way or another I'm hauling your ass to prison. I swear it on my honor as a Marine."  

Gatrom sighed. "What a shame, and here I thought you were going to ask me out for a drink."

"Maybe you can get your future cellmate to ask you out!"  

Serena blasted the front end of her boot at his face. Gatrom ducked down, avoiding the spinning kick. He remembered how damaging just one of her kicks could be. His ribs and left arm remembered as well. As he ducked, he drew his trench knives in one smooth motion, and slashed outwards at her. Serena parried the slashing blades with the steel lining of her boots. She leaped to the air and spun around like a corkscrew, driving her right leg over Gatrom's head. *"Tomahawk Kick!" * Gatrom swerved away at the last second, feeling the air pressure from her kick as it shattered the concrete. 

"You better take this fight seriously Goliath. Or you're going to be in a world of hurt!" Serena launched herself feet first towards him, slicing through the air with bullet like velocity. *"Torpedo Kick!"*


----------



## Cooli (Feb 19, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The West Blue/A town called Redemption...*
> Annie waved towards the giant Sea Serpent as it swam off, returning to its native waters in the Calm Belt. "Thanks!" The tiny she panther cub that had hitched a ride with Annie sat lazily between her arms and yawned. Annie looked down at the cub with an amused face. "What am I gonna call you huh?"  The cub returned Annie's gaze through curious and bright amber eyes.
> 
> "A quiet one I see..."
> ...



The ship was adrift on the sea and was completely lifeless. The entire crew was laying on the deck "FOOOOOOOOOD" they all cried out. They had set sail two days before, but without knowing, they left behind their entire supply of food. I can't believe you left the food. I told you you were spending to much time looking at yourself in the mirror Parrot's stomach growled

Oh shut up. That's not what happened at all Snipe crawled her way over to the side of the ship and sat up against the railing We were being chased. How was I supposed to know the food fell off in the process

Regardless, we need to find a town soon. We won't make it very far unless we restock our ship Kite was sitting indian-style with her arms folded. 

And those three are so useless. Children shouldn't be out at sea if they can't handle it. Raven, Dove, and Thrush were all laid out with their eyes white and their bodies withered. Just then, Snipe saw something out of the corner of her eye. She quickly stood and looked off into the distance Land...? she whispered THERE'S LAND!!!!! Raven, Dove, and Thrush all sat up when they heard her say land. _"Idiots"_ she thought We're about 30 minutes away

You heard her guys! Land! Get to your stations! Use the paddles! Raven was ready to be on land again. Land meant a town and a town meant food. Parrot simply laughed as he took his post and Dove and Thrush ran off to unlock the paddles. Once the paddles hit the water, the ship quickly took off towards land. Finally! I wonder what awaits us here?

After a short while, they made it to an abandoned dock. There's a town not too far from here. Hopefully they'll have what we need

Alright! Let's Go! Raven jumped over the edge of the ship

Hold on a minute! Snipe grabbed him by the collar and pulled him back on the ship. You don't even know where the town is. Plus we can't just go and leave the ship unprotected

Don't worry, I'll stay behind. I'd rather stay her and enjoy the quiet

I'll stay too. Such boring things don't interest me.

Then it's settled, the four of us will go. So can you let me go now? he was still struggling trying to break free from Snipe's grip on him

_"How did I get stuck babysitting!?"_ her eyebrow twitched Fine she let Raven go Just don't go getting into any trouble while we're here Her words however fell on deaf ears as Raven had already taken off. Dove and Thrush  both then jumped over the railing and went with him Hey...Hey! Wait for me! Snipe then jumped over and went with them.

After running for a while they made it to the town. Great! So where can we get food from!? 

We should get supplies first, before... before she could even finish, Raven, Dove, and Thrush all took off in different directions. Raven ran to a restaurant, Thrush ran to a merchant store, and Dove was sneaking through the towns folk pickpocketing. Don't they ever listen? Snipe sighed as she rubbed her forehead


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 19, 2011)

*Alexis Riddle*

Alexis quickly learned that finding trouble was an easy task for the Cipher Pirates. Only a little time had passed after they?d entered the Grand Line (with her navigating abilities), they had come upon an island to stock up on supplies for the rest of their adventure. 

When they got there, another pirate ship was already setting its sight on the island. Until it was utterly destroyed by some green light, this caught all of their attention. Then that idiot captain of theirs, Kent, launched himself off the ship, going after the green light. ?Wait!? Alexis shouted, but he was already gone. 

Shaking her head, she says, ?I should probably go and dock the ship?? So she continued to steer the ship, but then her eyes narrow. A bunch of pirates, the ones from that destroyed ship, hopped on theirs. *?This is a hijacking, ma?am!?* One of them announces, brandishing a cutlass. Alexis whips around with a grin on her face and says, ?Sorry, but I?m not going to lose this ship to a bunch of wimps like you.? She told them. 

*"WHY YOU-?* The pirate is suddenly cut off as Alexis shouts, ?Levitate!? and flies toward him, her knee slamming straight into his jaw, breaking it and sending him back into the sea. All around her, the other Ciphers are easily taking care of these pirates. 

However, the ship lurches forward and Alexis facepalms. She had quickly forgotten that she was steering the ship. ?Uh, oh.?  She jumps in front of the controls and manages to get the ship moving in the right direction again. She wipes a hand across her forehead which is very sweaty. ?That?s a relief.?

*Levy A. Than *












Levy looks down at his stomach, blood dripping from it. He then looks back up at Veronica who is smiling at him. *?It?s over beast.? *She rips her blade out of his stomach and he curses. The Fishman falls over, a pool of blood slowly starting to form around him. His fist is clenched as Veronica looks down at him. ?I can?t let a human beat me?? He mutters, trying to stand up, but Veronica puts a boot on his back. 

*?Ironic isn?t it. You claim to be the Leviathan itself, but that?s a lie. Leviathans are the king of sea, which is why when I killed one; my sword stole its ability to manipulate water.?* Levy?s four eyes only glare back at her.

This looked like it might be the end for him. His first visit to the Grand Line and he was already dead. Killed by a pathetic human. Maybe his old commander was correct, that he was a weakling. ?No!? He manages to get out, reminded of Dante?s face, that smug look on his face? 

His defeat of the fishman had shamed him, to serve under a human captain, was embarrassing. However, he survived by constantly being reminded what he truly desired. And that was Dante?s head on a nice shiny platter. He couldn?t die here, not just yet. He manages to grab his hammer and with a groan, pulls it out, knocking Veronica off him. 

*?You still persist!? *Veronica shouted, amazed at the fishman?s determination. ?Like I said, lady? I?m the fucking Leviathan!? With a burst of strength, he slams the head of his hammer into Veronica, knocking her against one of the castle?s walls. 

She bats away the hammer with her sword and says, *?So be it! I will kill you with the beast you claim you are??* Water pours out of her sword, enveloping Levy in a flood. His body soon disappears as water covers the area. Then a hand bursts out of the water and Levy surfaces.

?Stupid human! Fishmen are even stronger in water then they?re on land!? Levy goes back under and says, ?Hammerhead shot!? He slams his head against Veronica?s armor, slamming her against the same castle wall she had pinned him on. 

Cracks in her armor start to appear and for the first time in the battle; the monster slayer is scared of the monster. Levy lifts his head and grins savagely, before punching her armor again, shouting, *?Thousand Tile True Punch!?* This is the attack that does it and Veronica?s armor explodes, revealing a slightly, but still large, woman underneath it. 

?You?re finished!? Levy shouts and as the water around him, slowly is deposited in the ground, he still grins. Veronica slumps on the wall, defeated. Looking down at her, she looks back at him. Her eyes mirror the hatred he had felt earlier, but he also sees something else. A plea for help. Levy doesn?t even consider it. _Show no mercy?_ 

His giant jaws open and consume the monster hunter, her sword sliding out of her hand as she goes down into the beast?s belly. The sound of bones crunching can be heard and then his eyes wander over to the sword. ?I shall take this as a prize?? He straps it to his back and crosses his arms, looking up to the tower, seeing dark energies clash. ?Dante don?t die on me? Not just yet!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 19, 2011)

*The West Blue/A town called Redemption...*
Annie spun the chambers of her two silver pistols and holstered them. They were Annie's backup pistols. Her pride and joy, two custom made gold revolvers by the name of Fred and Wilma, had been taken by the Don's goons. These two silver beauties would have to do for now. After stuffing enough ammo and explosives into her shoulder bag to overthrow a small country, Annie headed down to the living room. Her new companion, a tiny she panther cub, scampered after Annie, growling happily. Joe was bent over the smashed coffee table in the living room, cleaning up the last bit of mess from their scuffle. He looked Annie up and down with an appraising stare. "Now you like a real cowgirl, but I gotta say I was really enjoying the bikini look."

Annie mock laughed and rolled her eyes. "I don't know how those lesbo's fight in those outfits."

"So you off now?" 

Annie nodded. "Yup. The Don thinks I'm rotting away in the belly of some Sea King. I'd like to make him keep thinking that."  

Joe fixed Annie with a serious face. "I hope you ain't plannin on goin after the Don again. Yer good Annie, damn good, but you ain't *that* good...not yet at least." 

Annie hated to admit it but there was truth in the man's words. She had failed to kill the Don twice now, and both times had almost paid with her life. Not to mention that the Don had assassins under his employ who were every bit as good as she was, some even better. "You're right Joe. I'm not ready for him, but I aim on fixing that real soon." 

"Whats your plan?" 

"I'm going to the Grand Line. If I can make it there then I know I'll be ready for that son of a bitch. Maybe I can hook up with some folks too, you know some real badasses." 

Joe scratched his red beard with a thoughtful face. "The Grand Line eh? That's where Miss Nevermiss lives. They say she's the best shot in the world."  

Annie grinned at Joe. "She ain't seen me yet Joe." Joe chuckled and offered his hand to Annie. "Good luck Kid. Yer gonna need it." Annie took his hand. "Take care of yourself Joe, and next time you see me don't try and kill me kay?" As Annie left the shack, the panther cub leaped atop her shoulders and nestled herself against Annie's leather jacket. "Well ain't you the Queen of Sheba..." Annie laughed. Before setting off, Annie decided to head into town to get some quick supplies. It was the Grand Line or bust from here on in.  



Funkfreed said:


> *Red Sun Rock/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
> 
> As the Dark Justice neared the strangely quiet island, they could barely make anything out in the red mist. As it's name suggested, the sun seemed to be coated with a strange sheet from the atmosphere over the island, making it appear as a deep red circle in the sky, a small ring of normal yellow sunlight seemed to just shine out from it, depite the heavy clouds. The sky over the island was an odd brownish yellow color, covered with thick clouds blotting out nearly everything but the red sun above. The island and the area surrounding it definitely had an eerie feeling to it. It was as if the island created a feeling of solitude and despair itself.
> 
> ...



Garrick narrowed his eyes at the filthy looking peasants begging for food. What a bunch of freeloaders. Marines weren't humanitarians, or bleeding heart liberals. A real Marine was a servant of justice, and feeding some lazy starving people simply didn't qualify as justice in his book. When Garrick caught sight of the asshat in the red sweater, he narrowed his eyes. *"Who the fuck is this guy?"* he growled. Garrick began cracking his knuckles. The sound was like tiny little explosions going off within the bones of his hands. 

Hawthorne scanned the man through his left cybernetic eye. Hundreds of bounty heads flashed though his HUD in a split second until he got a match. "His name is Ray Rumble. Nickname, Rubbernecking. He has a bounty of 29 million beri." 

Garrick waved his hands dismissively when he heard Hawthorne declare the pitiful bounty number. *"BAH! What weak trash!" * This scum simply wasn't worth his time. He slowly started to advance on the man, with a look of bloody murder in his eyes. *"You're about one second away from meeting your maker. Any last words before I remove your head from your neck?" *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 19, 2011)

*Dante vs William*

The Devil King continued to unleash flames from his mouth but could not halt the beast's mad charge. The flaming creature slammed right into Dante, sending him crashing through a few walls. 

The monster that was once William turns towards the King, "N-no! My son! Please don't!" it reaches towards the bed ridden old man but is quickly stopped by a pitch fork piercing into it's hand.

Dante stands in the distance, in his hybrid form, "You're target is here. Don't think that you've finished me off just yet," he dashes forward, "I've got creatures of my own!"

He spreads his arms out and opens several small hell portals, demonic bats ripping out of them and swarming the beast. With each swing of his massive hands he takes out a handful of them but left him open for a powerful punch to his gut, courtesy of Dante.

William skids back a bit but quickly recovers and grabs hold of Dante with both of his massive hands. He begins slamming the Pirate Captain wildly into the ground, the wall, the furniture. He does a few spins before releasing his grip and sending him hurdling through the air. 

He chases after the Devil King's bloody body as it crashes through wall after wall, as he closes the gap he darts his tail towards him, extending as it shoots through the air. It wraps around Dante and pulls him back in, and right into William's fist. 

The giant beast brings Dante up towards his drooling face, *"Still think I'm weak...?"*

"Y-yes..." he says weakly, "You're breath just smells worse now..." he spits out in a soft tone as his lungs are being crushed in William's grip, "Surprising that you've still managed to keep your sanity...Though it doesn't make up for how pathetic you are."

*"SHUT YOUR MOUTH PEASANT!" * he leaps up into the air and then stretches his fist out, still gripping Dante within it, towards the floor. He begins crashing through level after level of the gigantic castle, Dante taking the brute of each crash. 

He finally comes to a stop about half way down the castle, tosses Dante up, and then smacks him with his tail. The pirate flies through the building until he reaches the outer wall, just barely keeping himself from falling off the edge as he slams through creating a giant hole.

*"You seem to think quite highly of yourself..."* William says as he slowly stomps his way towards Dante, _*"But you're putting on a very poor show."*_

"I'm not here for entertainment..." he says, slowly rising, "I'm here to conquer," he clenches his fist, attempting to remain consciousness, *"AND I WON'T LET YOU GET IN MY WAY!"* 

*8 Years Ago...*

_*"YOU DID WHAT?!?!?!"* Vice Admiral Masters shouts before slamming his fist into the young Dante's chest, sending him crashing back and into the building wall. Even through his rage he had to make sure to hold back his strength immensely if he didn't want to kill his son...Though at this point he was beginning to think why bother holding back.

"What's the big deal! It's gona' make me stronger!" the tiny Dante squeaked back.

"Have you learned nothing from all these years! I've taught you and your brother the way of Oda for 10 years now! I'd preach it to you before you could walk!" veins popped out of his bald head, *"And you thought you could just ignore that!"*

Dante's brother, Gabriel, hid in the corner, terrified of the scene. His brother had always been a pain but he was still his brother, and watching his father blow up on him was certainly frightening.

"You're just mad that I'm gona' be stronger than you ya bald headed pussy! You'll never be able to take down pirates like Poseidon without a Devil Fruit, does Oda want you to be weak that bad!" the little dark haired boy clenched his fist, "I won't let you or Oda or anyone stop me from getting stronger! I don't care what it takes, I'm gona' be the strongest this worlds ever seen...*AND I WON'T LET YOU GET IN MY WAY!*"

The Vice Admiral stood back in shock, "Y-you little brat..." he stomped towards him and grabbed him by his collar, "I don't need a son like you..." he says in a low tone, "Oda doesn't need an angel that will undoubtably betray him...There's only one place left for a fallen angel to go..." he looks Dante right in the eye.

*"Hell."*​_​
*Right Now...*

William steps back in fear as Dante begins to transform, a demonic red energy engulfing him as he begins to grow a few sizes larger, horns grow from his forehead, several wings sprout from his back, his black hair begins to turn white. His skin changes color until he resembles . 

*"This one's for you Pops..."* he says in a demonic voice, *"Lucifer Point..."*


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick narrowed his eyes at the filthy looking peasants begging for food. What a bunch of freeloaders. Marines weren't humanitarians, or bleeding heart liberals. A real Marine was a servant of justice, and feeding some lazy starving people simply didn't qualify as justice in his book. When Garrick caught sight of the asshat in the red sweater, he narrowed his eyes. *"Who the fuck is this guy?"* he growled. Garrick began cracking his knuckles. The sound was like tiny little explosions going off within the bones of his hands.
> 
> Hawthorne scanned the man through his left cybernetic eye. Hundreds of bounty heads flashed though his HUD in a split second until he got a match. "His name is Ray Rumble. Nickname, Rubbernecking. He has a bounty of 29 million beri."
> 
> Garrick waved his hands dismissively when he heard Hawthorne declare the pitiful bounty number. *"BAH! What weak trash!" * This scum simply wasn't worth his time. He slowly started to advance on the man, with a look of bloody murder in his eyes. *"You're about one second away from meeting your maker. Any last words before I remove your head from your neck?" *



Ray didn't seem to at all care about Garrick looming over him. He simply sat there and maintained his smile. "You gonna kill me? Okay. I won't stop ya."

*"What the fuck did you say?"* Garrick asked as he clenched his fists. "I won't stop ya. I don't really care about living anymore."

*"What?!"*

"Thing about this place is once yer here, you can't leave. You wanna know how long I've been stuck here? Almost three years now. You might as well make yerself comfortable. You ain't leavin' this place. EVER."

*"What?! Bullshit!"* 

"He's tellin' the truth." An old man approached the group. He was hunched over, and had a long grey beard. He wore a simple yellow robe and and was almost completely bald, except for a small patch of hair on top of his crown. He limped over with a long cane.  *"Who the fuck is this old fart?!"* Without warning, the man suddenly whacked his cane over Garrick's head. "Shuddup, ya big baluga."

"Ow. Dammit!" Garrick was quite furious as he rubbed his head, and was about to chew the oldman out when he caught sight of him approaching Amelia. "My, what a beautiful young thing. Please, all of you, come with me to the village." Amelia lifted an eyebrow as the old man signaled for them to come with him.

He then turned back towards Garrick. "You, beluga, you come along too."

*Several minutes later in Copper Village...*

As the group made it into the town, numerous villagers glanced out at the marines and quickly shut their doors and windows. The town seemed rather large, but was in a state of decay. The wood had rotted away on most of the houses, and the people seemed weak and anemic.

"Welcome to Copper Village. My name's Salty. I'm the mayor of this little town." As he made it past several broken down houses, Amelia eyed the people walking around aimlessly. "What the hell happened to this place?"

Salty suddenly stopped and turned back to Amelia. "Well, like I said to the big beluga over there, what that Rumble fella said is true. You see, lots of folks have come to this island after hearing about the strange legends revolving around Red Sun. Heck, I could go on and on about them legends. So it's been a common place for sailors travelers, pirates, and yep, even marines to come to. But ya see, somethin' happened here many years back. And-"

"HEEEEEEEYOOOOOOOOOGUYSSS!" Something suddenly fell out of nowhere and landed on top of Garrick's head. The person quickly stood to their feet. It was Commodore Bannon. "The taskforce is here now too, eh? I'm glad. I thought I was gonna be doing this whole trapped forever thing as the sole marine."

"Heheheh. I forgot to mention him. He came here a few days ago."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 20, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates - Bordone Kingdom, Grand Line*​
The kingdom of Bordone had some freaky opponents as it turns out. From massive knights, Jesters with knives to freaky assassins, every member of the Devil King Pirates has a difficult opponent to take down. The panda had a tough fight as well, his opponent was a former assassin with multiple arms and a very unorthodox fighting style. So far he was slashed a couple of times, as the Clockwork Devil had four arms, and each had a blade piercing through it, and he was skilled with them, as whenever Semmy defended using his katanas the guy used his free arms to land small cuts on the animal.

After another small exchange where Semmy landed a kick to the guy's gut a bit of space was created between them. "*Why don't you just let me pass and go eat sushi somewhere?*" The Clockwork Devil started making that ticking sound once again, an unimpressed smile on his face. "Ti...ck... Because you fat bear... to... ck... I wouldn't be able to kill then..." Licking of one of his blades and Semmy's blood with it the panda objected. "*Haha I win, you just licked my hair!!!*"

And they went at it again, this time Semmy was the one pushing the action, and going hard against the "man", suffering damage as he did but he wanted to close the distance, and get his paws on him. No doubt Semmy was much stronger then the assassin, but he was slower, and therefore had a hard time pinning the guy down. That was why he depended on his swords to try and draw his opponent into a fight. But so far the Clockwork Devil wouldn't have any of it, as he just ran back and slashed more and more at Semmy... Until he launched himself forward and pointed all of his arms in "X" form to deliver a massive slash to the bear's body.

"Quarter past 12... tick... hehehe" Semmy's two katana fell on the ground as the bear couldn't hold them because of the slash that was delivered to his body. He was still standing but could barely move, his teeth gritted tight as the pain set in. The Clockwork Devil smiled, although he lost in power to Semmy, the panda was much bigger and because of that easy to hit. A cocky smile on his face could be seen as he walked towards the injured animal. "I win panda... tock..." Pulling his arm back to stab his opponent the former assassin was delighted, his hunger to kill was about to be satisfied. And as he launched the "final" attack forward he was taken by shock as the panda grabbed his bladed arm with his paw, stopping him dead in his tracks.

"*Gotcha...*" Finally... he had to take a lot of damage just to get to him, but now Semmy had a good grip on the guy, and he wasn't planning on letting go any time soon. The eyes of the Clockwork Devil widened as a massive paw hit him straight in the head. His body rocked as the panda delivered another devastating blow, and smashing him into the ground...

"*That's for cutting me, and that's for calling Jason ugly, and for saying Levy doesn't brush his teeth often enough, and this one is... because...*" Stopping his relentless assault for just a moment Semmy was thinking and then landed one final right paw "*I lost my WEED!!!*" The thud created by the last punch could felt around them as the panda sat down, a beaten Clockwork Devil beside him, another win for the Devil King pirates as the panda took out a joint, ok so maybe he had a spare...

*Shishi, World Pirates - Moonshine Island, North Blue*​
"*Mambo Smash!!!*" landing a big right hand to the body of Shishi Mambo sent the android several feet. As he came to a stop the newest World Pirate looked at him. "This should be fun, charging up left leg..." a low noise could be heard for just a second as Shishi launched himself forward, this time with an increased speed that Mambo did not expect.

The machine had altered his strategy, as he wasn't going to go for the body of Mambo, but rather he would go in and end this in one punch. So he came in low, and avoided another Mambo Smash using the jet power from his left "temporary" leg, and with a mighty uppercut hit the jaw of Mambo with his right hand, knocking the giant down with it. "Damn guess I hit him too hard..." Walking away from the body of the defeated pirate Shishi looked at Duke fighting, his fellow crew members were also fighting, and as he thought about perhaps helping them a giant shadow came over his body and a large impact sent the android to the ground, his left arm exploding as a result of the attack. Looking back he saw an even bigger version of Mambo standing, and smiling at him, pleased that he destroyed one of Shishi's arms. "No biggie, that was a spare... But your ranking is 12, so you know that this is not over..." Without a second of a doubt Shishi once again started running towards Mambo with great speed, intending to take down the giant and beat him once and for all, despite the loss of an arm.

*Pierre, Mystic Pirates - Jumanji, West Blue*​
With a quick pull on the trigger Pierre took down one of the natives as he was about to attack Feroy. The crew, or what was left of it decided that they would go and take that treasure and buy a ship with it, but they had no idea where the treasure actually was. Pierre was working with them, but wasn't a crew member, so that didn't really mean much to him, but he would do what he could to help out, so he moved his head a couple inches to the right and looked at the native he just shot down.

"So shall we?" Walking a couple of steps to the native of Jumanji Pierre smiled politely. "Excuse me I know you're in pain, but can you tell me where you keep the treasure?" The man looked at him angry and in pain, but said nothing. Pierre just smiled, as several hard hits followed and Feroy and Tengu were once again joined by a smiling Pierre in a matter of minutes. "It's in the center of the island. That way."

Smiling so politely was a bit weird, but the guy knew how to get results, and finding his own guns was something he needed to do. He wasn't going to use this little thing he picked up from one of the Marines. Pointing with his thumb in the direction of the treasure he kinda expected a couple dozen natives to guard it, but whatever, he just started running in towards it expecting Tengu and Feroy to follow.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The West Blue/A town called Redemption...*
> Annie spun the chambers of her two silver pistols and holstered them. They were Annie's backup pistols. Her pride and joy, two custom made gold revolvers by the name of Fred and Wilma, had been taken by the Don's goons. These two silver beauties would have to do for now. After stuffing enough ammo and explosives into her shoulder bag to overthrow a small country, Annie headed down to the living room. Her new companion, a tiny she panther cub, scampered after Annie, growling happily. Joe was bent over the smashed coffee table in the living room, cleaning up the last bit of mess from their scuffle. He looked Annie up and down with an appraising stare. "Now you like a real cowgirl, but I gotta say I was really enjoying the bikini look."
> 
> Annie mock laughed and rolled her eyes. "I don't know how those lesbo's fight in those outfits."
> ...



Then town was lively. more lively than usual Hey Pops! Give me another one! Oh, and make some for my crew too! the other customers were in awe. "Where odes her put it all!?" "Crew, if they eat as much as him, they'll run this place out of business!" "Chefs! We need more Chefs!" Now the owner was afraid of having to close down. After finishing his meal, the check for his food and the food prepared for his crew came 5,000,000 beri!!!!!!

On the outside, some of the citizens were chasing Dove. "Thief!!! Give us back our stuff!!!!" the group yelled. Dove was running away as if her life depended on his. She looked at all the things she had gotten and smiled but then turned back and looked at the mob after her and continued running with tears building up in the corner of her eyes. But just then, in a comedic style, an arm grabbed her by the collar and pulled her into the restaurant. "WHAT!?!?! HOW DID HE DO THAT!?!?!?!" all the customers jaws dropped as Raven reached outside and pulled Dove in. In the confusion, Dove's new 'income' was replaced with a large bag of food This should cover it he said as he grabbed the other large bag of food and Dove, and drug the two out of the restaurant in a hurry, laughing with a smile on his face. Dove cried as she was being taken away, leaving behind the things she worked so hard to collect. After they made their escape, the crowed that was chasing Dove earlier came into the restaurant. "Hey, did any of you see a young girl wearing a mask running around with . . ." The crowed paused when they saw all their stuff laying on the counter "OUR STUFF!!!!" the crowed yelled "OUR PAYMENT!!!!!" the chefs yelled. What began as an argument quickly turned into an all out brawl over who would get the possessions.

Elsewhere, WHAT DO YOU MEAN YOU WONT SELL TO ME BECAUSE I'M A KID!?!?!? Thrush was trying to buy some new super duty and dangerous tools. "Like I told you before, these tools are too much for ya, and you can't . . . Hey Hey! What are you doing!?!?" Thrush had used some of the materials in the store to create a strange weapon Eat this old man! he fired off the weapon, causing the inside of the store to blow up. Thrush stumbled out of the store with tons of smoke pouring out behind him. Damn, I guess i miscalculated that one

Hey Thrush, we're getting out of here! Raven ran right by him, still dragging Dove along. Thrush grabbed the tools he tried to buy earlier and took off with with the others

"There's quite a commotion outside." Snipe had just finished purchasing the last of the supplies they needed. "Here's you change miss. Please come again" Thanks As Snipe walked out of the store, Raven, Dove, and Thrush all ran by her, followed by the workers of the restaurant, the citizens who had been robbed, and a couple of merchants who worked at the store Thrush blew up. Geez, don't they ever listen? Snipe set her bags down and pulled out her bow. She grabbed three arrows and fired them off. As they flew through the air, all three of them opened up, releasing nets that fell on the crowd chasing her nakama. "Hey! What's with this net?" the people were all trying to scramble to get out from under the nets, but they couldn't. It was made of a special alloy which made it super heavy.

Huh? Raven turned around to see what had happened Oh, hey Sni... Snipe punched him hard on the head, as well as Dove and Thrush. Didn't you guys hear me when I said not to make trouble!? Geez you're all such children.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 20, 2011)

*Bridge Top Country with Syrei and Lorei*

As Syrei walked through bridge top country looking for the others he was still badly beaten from his run in with Genjuro, it had been a while since he was pushed like that. He was still in the blues and there were enemies that could do that to him.

"I need to get stronger" he said clenching his fist
"Hey you with the sword" a voice called from behind him

He turned around to see a girl with a gun strapped to her back standing behind him

"Who are you?" he asked turning around to face her

He eyed the rifle on her back and the pistol at her waist and was ready to reach for his sword.

"I'm Lorei" she said with a smile
"I've been trying to get Garvin and that bunch out for quite some time"

Syrei nodded and relaxed his hand

"You're welcome" Syrei said
"I can't talk now, I need to go look for the others" 
"I can help" Lorei said

She adjusted the google over her eye and after a few seconds she looked over at him

"I found where she landed, I'm getting my owl over there for some more recent images" she said

They two began to move toward where Rose and Garvin had crashed down earlier. Syrei got there just in time to see a swordsman attacking Rose

"Not on my watch" Syeri said

He ran off toward Lucio and Rose full tilt

"Wait!" Lorei shouted

Suddenly she turned to see a marine attacking her crystals flying toward her she could see that they weren't meant to hit her but she preferred to have some distance between herself and her opponents anyway.

"I, Anya Hatzilakos, place you under arrest pirate for crimes against the law and Government!"
"For what?" Lorei shouted back at her

She didn't pull her weapons and put her hands into the air

"I have not done anything that was against the law"

*With Syrei*

"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: FIRST-QUARTER STRIKE!"

Syrei was able to get between Rose and Lucio just in time

*CLANG*

Syrei's sword sparked and flames crept up the blade.

"Sorry to interrupt your fight Rose" Syrei said
"This guy has a sword, I'd love if you let me fight him" he said with a smile

He turned to face Lucio

"And you mr. marine champion of justice, using a weapon against an unarmed opponent" Syeri said
"You should be ashamed"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 20, 2011)

*Marcus Stryker*

"Where could these pirates be hiding," he says, walking through the crowd, scanning the area. As he attempts to look up ahead he doesn't notice the girl right in front of his face that he walks into.

He turns towards her and she is an absolutely gorgeous woman in a blue kimono, another other man would have to stop and enjoy the beautiful view but Marcus was a man on a mission, "Watch where you're going." 

The marine continues onward a few steps before pausing, he reaches into his pocket and pulls out the handful of bounty posters, "She couldn't be..." until he quickly finds it, "Ursula Tizzo."

He turns towards the woman with his arms crossed, "Ursula Tizzo of the Phoenix Pirates, you're under arrest for acts of piracy," he glares harshly at her, "And don't think that the fact that you're a woman will protect you...Just ask my last opponent, or whatever's left of her..." he says, thinking back to the barely breathing remains of "Greedy Bastard."

*Atlas Pirates, Ruby Isle...*

Drake continues to fall down the shaft of the mines, "Where are you!" his voice echoes down the entire way until he finally spots the ground. He uses his yellow aura to slow his fall and stands before two men.

One blond haired man, leaning against the wall, and another man with tall spikey hair, "Which one of you turned this island into a ghost town?" 

"That would be my doing...Now answer me something, who the fuck are you?" Tyson barks, stepping forward.

"Atlas D. Drake, Captain of the Atlas Pirates!" Tyson grins, "A pirate...Perfect, I was getting tired of bagging weak civillians, now I get to tear up a weak pirate instead." he clenches his fists and suddenly two arms pop out from each of his sides.

"WHOAHOWDIDYOUDOTHATCANYOUTEACHMETHATWASAWESOME!!!!!!" Drake squealed, "I don't know what the fuck you just said and I don't care," he dashes forward, delivering punch after punch. 

"Too," he ducks a fist, "Many," side steps another, "To keep," though the next one that comes in smacks him right in the face and sends him back, "Up? I know, I'm sure it's not easy for a punk like you."

Drake turns to Kong, "Can you transform into four more arms for me?" Kong shakes his head, "Then we're gona' have a problem."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 20, 2011)

*With Lucio...*
Just before Lucio's sword met Rose's flesh, a sword stopped his advance, successfully parrying the Lieutenant's attack. Lucio had an appalled look upon his face as he observed the man that blocked his attack.

"I know you! You're SIREN BRUNO, swordsman of the Phoenix Pirates!" Lucio stated while the two swordsmen attempted to overpower the other. "I don't care if she's armed or not, she's broken the law! Justice must be served!"

"The name's Syrei," He said as flames crept up his blade. Syrei turned to look back at Rose who was dumbfounded at what just occured, "Rose, you get out of here! I'll handle him!"

Lucio finally jumped back while keeping a close eye on Syrei. His lunar sword, _Ginbi,_ was releasing a bright silver glow. "That's one fancy-smansy sword there. How do you get fire to come out of it?!" Lucio questioned.

"It's my spirit." Syrei rebutted without a beat.

"Yea, whatever! I'm not allowing this crew to reach the Grand Line! By orders of Fleet Admiral Archer himself, you shall be captured!"

Lucio charged at Syrei with his sword at the ready. When he reached the swordsman, he slashed in a horizontal fashion, *"Lunar Technique: Rising Moon Joust!"*

*With Ursla...*
"Ursula Tizzo of the Phoenix Pirates, you're under arrest for acts of piracy," he glares harshly at her, "And don't think that the fact that you're a woman will protect you...Just ask my last opponent, or whatever's left of her..." 

Ursla placed her hands on her hips and rolled her eyes at the Marine, "Oh great, another fan I see." Ursla spoke in a sarcastic tone. She had visible bruises from her previous fight with the fat blob man. Though, it's nothing she couldn't handle. She'd mask any fatigue she has now with her devil fruit. It'll be as if she didn't have any damage at all.

"Well, if you're going to arrest me then come on. But, I'm going to give your ugly self a warning, I'm not in a friendly mood as of now." Ursla said with attitude.

"Great, I get to deal with a diva.....this is going to be beyond annoying." Marcus said with a sigh. 

"Did you just call me annoying?"

"I didn't call you pleasent," Marcus charged forwards towards the masseuse. He threw a kick at her which was blocked by a kick from Ursla. Ursla then executed a sweeping kick. Marcus jumped over the attack and came down on Ursla with his fist. Ursla rolled out of the way just as Marcus hit the ground, creating a small crater. 

Ursla then advanced forward with her leg outstretched, covered in blue, sparkling dust. *"Sensual Strike!"* She exclaimed. Marcus caught her leg, but suddenly, the expression on his face changed. He looked as if he was experiencing the best feeling in his life. 

"W-what is this feeling?" Marcus questioned.

"Death!" Ursla leaned back and touched the ground his her hands. She used her free leg and kicked Marcus square below the chin, sending him into the air a bit with a small amount of blood escaping his mouth. She back-flipped away from the Marine as he was getting up.

Marcus rubbed his chin while trying to figure out what just happened, "So she has a devil fruit ability? I thought as much." Marcus charged towards her again, "Let's try this again."

Ursla fired another kick at Marcus which he caught again. Ursla went to work her magic for the second time, but Marcus quickly said, *"Lightning Burst!"* A stream of electricity raced down his arm and electrocuted the masseuse. He then spun her around by her leg and tossed her into a nearby house.

"Yep, you're annoying."


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 20, 2011)

*With Alastor and The Atlas Pirates*

Alastor walked around the town freeing all the people he came across

"Being with these people really has destroyed me" he thought to himself as he cut the binds on another person

The woman hugged him and thanked him, he looked around the house. The past him would have cleaned out the town with everyone tied up like that. That was his intention but the first house he hit he found nothing, then the second the same. That was when he decided to change his game plan.

"_Thank you so much is there anything I can do for you?_" the woman asked

Alastor's eyes shone as he smiled

"Well I'm a collector of old valuable things, I'd be willing to pay you if you had anything that matches the description"

This was his scam now, offer to pay for the items he would have stolen but the people would be so over come with joy they wouldn't charge him. 

"Very clever if I do say so myself" he thought

More and more people were being freed and the number of people he was able to rescue began to dwindle. He found himself sulking every time he looked into a house and found no one there. There were suddenly explosions from somewhere on the outskirts of the town. 

"What the hell was that?" he asked
"_That's where the marines are_" one of he women he'd untied said
"I'll bet all my treasure that's where Drake is too" he thought to himself
"People of this fair town" he said loudly

He jumped up on top the roof so that everyone could see him

"My crew and I shall free you from the tyranny of these marines"
"You're a pirate captain?" a child asked
"No..." Alastor began
"Well it's not your crew then" the little girl added
"The Atlas Pirates shall free your town from the tyranny of these marines" Alastor said with a vein on the side of his head bulging

The people erupted in applause

"Have a feast fit for a king ready for when we return" Alastor said with a smile as he hopped down off the roof.

He walked over to one of the women he had freed and pulled her into her house.

"Can you do me a big favor?" he asked
"Watch my body for me"
"_What?_" she asked confused

Alastor lay down on the bed and his spirit floated out of his body, the woman fainted and dropped to the floor.

"Dammit" he said as he floated through the roof and toward the source of the noise

When he got there it seemed everyone else was there before him

"Sorry to be late guys" he said 
"Looks like I got here just in time"

There was a buzzing noise that filled the tunnel all of a sudden

"More and more of them just keep showing up" Eliza said in an annoyed tone
"The longer we spend here the longer I'll take to get back to my love Tyson"
"Who is Tyson? Honey Bee" Alastor said to Eliza
"You dare speak to me?!?!" she shouted as the buzzing grew louder

Bees seemed to appear all over he body covering her hands

"I was interested but the bee thing is a turn off" Alastor said

She charged strait at him, the bees forming pointed spikes on her hands

"Queen Bee Sting" she said
"Astral Shift"

She tumbled strait through him and rolled out of the cave

"You guys go on ahead" Alastor called back 
"I'll keep her out side those bees would be problematic if I tried to fight them in an enclosed space like this mine"

He flew outside just as Eliza was getting to her feet

"So you're a fruit user too?"
"Not only beautiful but smart too, I'm thinking I can maybe forget the bees"
"Don't speak to me like you have any chance with me you worm!!!" Eliza shouted

"Fine then have it your way" 
"Astral Orb" Alastor said

He held out both of his hands and blue astral energy swirled around forming two orbs when floated out of his hands and began to orbit around him 

"Time to show you how much better than this Tyson guy I really am" he said with a taunting smile


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 20, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country with XMS and The Phoenix Pirates*

"Lunar Technique: Rising Moon Joust!" Lucio announced
"Blood Flare Slash!" Syrei said

The stab wound in his shoulder erupted in pain again as the swords clashed, he knew he wouldn't be able to fight at his full strength. As the sword's clashed the fire on his sword flared up in both his face and Lucio's face. He of course knew that the fire was going to do that so he was prepared. Lucio reacted just in time. The fire singed his eye brows and left a few scorch marks on his white marine uniform. Syrei took the opening and cursed to himself for having to resort to tricks like that. 

"Rose get out of here! I'll hold this guy off!" Syrei shouted

He slammed his hand into the sword making it light up again

"Blood Flame Wall" he said as he dragged the sword on the ground in front of him making a wall of flames between himself and Lucio

"She isn't going anywhere" a voice said
"First Gate *OPEN!!*" the new comer said
"I'm not wasting any time" she said

Energy poured out of her body making debris around he roll around and kick up into the air

"You're under arrest Phoenix D. Rose by order of Ensign Ryuu Shina" 

Shina charged at Rose and jumped into the air

"Dragon's Rain" she shouted as he hand began to blur throwing a flurry of punches at Rose who just looked up at her with a smile


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2011)

*Ten and Dapper/Bridgetop Country...*

Dapper pirched himself on Ten's head as they both made their way to the area that the squad was fighting the Phoenix Pirates. 

"You know, I should pick up some milk while I'm he- HOLY SMOOOKES!" Dapper's jaw dropped and his eyes bulged out of his head as he saw the fight going on between the marines and the pirates crew. 

"Wait, that's Phoenix D. Rose. The squad is fighting her crew?!"

"Indeed. It seems the squad leader is here to arrest them." Ten said unemotionally. "You're kidding. And they haven't required your help for any of this?"

"They seem more than capable of handling it on their own." Ten simply stood back and watched the numerousfights going on in front of her.


----------



## Vash TS (Feb 20, 2011)

*With Keng and Victor The Battle of the Beasts
*
"My reign of terror has just begun!!!" Keng shouted

He ran toward Victor and swung his sword, Victor did the same and there was a thunderous sound. The two men pushed each other and Keng smiled, Victor was pushing Keng back

"This is what I like to see" Keng shouted

He gripped the hilt of Nikaku as he had named the other sword and two of the rings on it's blade lit up and a thin red aura surrounded Keng. He roared and pushed Victor off the rings and aura disappearing. He kicked the off balanced knight in his stomach and then head butt the man in his helmet with a loud clang. He brought his sword down one handedly and the black slammed into Victor's armor knocking him to the floor.

"Is this all you have Victor?" Keng asked

The sword in Vitor's hand began to warp and contort and a lion's paw shot our of the sword slashing at Keng's face. It raked him across his face and Keng staggered back to avoid another attack. Blood ran down the man's face matting in his shaggy beard. Keng began to laugh as he stepped back

"It looks like you have no reservation of letting your pet fight you battles for you" Keng mocked.

Victor got to his feet and took off his helmet which had a dent in it and threw it to the ground.

"I will do what it takes to protect this kingdom, Richard and I fight as a team"
"If you want to fight alone that is your decision" 

Keng nodded

"Fair enough" Keng said

Victor began to unbuckle pieces of his armor and toss them to the floor as Keng watched him. Keng realized what was happening right away and unbuckled the chains that were wrapped around his hands and threw them to the ground. Victor stood before him in a long sleeved shirt and thin cotton pants. He jumped up and down on the balls of his feet and pulled his sword our of the ground.

"That was slowing me down" Victor said

He sprang forward and slashed downward, Keng moved to block the attack but Victor spun mid air and stabbed at Keng's head. Keng instinctively moved his head to the side but a head shot our of the sword and snapped at Keng's face. A foot and claw shot out of Keng's own sword and pushed Victor out the air making the snapping lion's mouth miss Keng's face by a hair's breadth.

"Look who's depending on their pet now" Victor said with a smile


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 20, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra stretched her arms as she got ready to beat on yet another weak little man. These men in particular disgusted her because of their pathetic cowardly actions. Honestly, tying up innocent people just to loot the local mine. 

As she eyed the group around her, she suddenly heard a voice come from behind her. "Hello miss." Nirra turned around and looked down to see a handsome young man standing with a rose held in his hand. "For you..." He said handing her the rose. The flower itself was tiny in Nirra's hands. 

"My name is Felix. And I really do _not_ want to fight you."

"Because you know you'll get flattened if you do?" Nirra asked with a smirk. "No, because you're a woman. And a big beautiful one at that. I don't want to harm you if I don't have to."

Nirra crossed her arms and rolled her eyes. "Oh, well then...that's too bad." Nirra suddenly charged forward towards Felix. "I don't need any charity." She punched at Felix,who quickly dodged. Nirra's fist crashed through the wall of rocks. She then turned around and ran towards Felix again. "I've pushed my body past the limit. I'm stronger than an army of marines!" She quickly sent a kick towards Felix, who dodged again. Her leg then smashed through another wall of the cave. 

Felix gritted his teeth as he leaped over to the cave entrance. _"This isn't good. I can keep dodging her swings, but she's too big. The cave will collapse at this rate. I need to get her outside."_ He thought to himself.

Nirra slowly startedwalking towards Felix. "Are you just gonna keep running?" Felix smiled as he backed away. "I have to hand it to you miss. You're atough costumer. But I'm gonna have to take th-" The ground underneath both of them suddenly collapsed, opening a large hole and sending them both falling. 

"Shit!"

"Shit!"

As they fell, into the darkness, they both lost sight of the other. And finally, *Smash!* Nirra pulled herself to her feet, and tried to locate her bag in the darkness. She felt around for a few moments, eventually finding it. "Come on, let it be in here...got it!" Nirra pulled out a lantern from the bag, lighting up the area. 

"I...guess I overdid it." She moved the lantern up, seeing how far she had fallen, not being able to see the opening of the hole. It appeared she had fallen into another chamber of the cave, which had otherwise been blocked off until now. She was indeed injured from the fall, but being Aish'hii, her bone structure was naturally much more powerful than a humans.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 20, 2011)

Green cloaks-

Without their knowing it, The Golden Snake called in reinforcements to go after the Green cloaks. The marine ship was on it's way to the island currently housing them. Rex stayed under deck in his cabin, wresting his wounds. Alex was out searching for supplies to repair the ship. "We still need a doctor." He thought to himself. "A gunner wouldn't be too bad either... and a musician." He nodded to himself. Across the street was a blue haired man who never stayed in one place long... "Tch, That guy looks like shit." Kaido thought to himself. 

At that moment, four marine ships docked on the island. "EVERYONE OUT! SEARCH THE ENTIRE TOWN! IF THEY LOOK LIKE A PIRATE, ARREST THEM!!!!!!!!" With that, hundreds of marines poured into the city like ants at a picnic....


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green cloaks-
> 
> Without their knowing it, The Golden Snake called in reinforcements to go after the Green cloaks. The marine ship was on it's way to the island currently housing them. Rex stayed under deck in his cabin, wresting his wounds. Alex was out searching for supplies to repair the ship. "We still need a doctor." He thought to himself. "A gunner wouldn't be too bad either... and a musician." He nodded to himself. Across the street was a blue haired man who never stayed in one place long... "Tch, That guy looks like shit." Kaido thought to himself.
> 
> At that moment, four marine ships docked on the island. "EVERYONE OUT! SEARCH THE ENTIRE TOWN! IF THEY LOOK LIKE A PIRATE, ARREST THEM!!!!!!!!" With that, hundreds of marines poured into the city like ants at a picnic....



As the marines searched every alleyway, they couldn?t find what they were truly looking for. On the east side of the island, in the more wild area, there were a set of caves. Traveling through these caves was incredibly hard and you?d need somebody familiar with them to guide you along.

NO surprise either that traps had been set up for anyone who came to the caves with less then pure intentions. This meant any marine or law-abiding citizen, For these caves hosted a radical revolutionary rave with entertainment being the ?Human Beatbox? himself. Many came to see if this man?s skill and strange ability were true. They were shocked to see that it was. 












On the stage stood a RELATIVELY normal-looking man, average height, black hair. He wore sunglasses and had his hand in the air as he rocked his head. Sound came out of his body, not from any instrument, but himself. 

The man has a grin on his face as people jump up and down listening to the beat he is playing. ?My people tell me that the marines are on this island right now trying to break up this party!? He shouted. ?But we?ve done nothing wrong, except have a little fun! The only thing I?ve done is speak the truth of its corruptness!? He stated and the people nodded. 

?Are we going to take this from the Government?? He asked, the grin getting wider. *?NOOOO!?* He pumps his fist in the air and shouts, ?Then let the party continue!!!? Ken looks down at his fist and clenches them; _This is for you, Kyle._

---

On the west side of the island, marine run through the town, but an old lady blocks their path. ?GET out of our way ma?am or otherwise we?ll have to charge you with obstructing justice.? One of the marines says. The old woman merely smiles and points to the east. 

?You won?t find those hooligans in the city. They have their parties in the eastern side of the island.? The marine frowns. ?How would you know?? The woman chuckles and pushes her glasses up her nose with a finger. ?My grandson attends those parties, young man. An old lady knows how to follow a track.? 

The marine looks down at this old lady for a while and then says, ?Very well, ma?am. Lead us to the caves.? She nods and half of the marines march out of the city, the other half remaining to continue searching the city for any other pirates on the island. 

---

*?MARINES!!!?* A bunch of marines charge into the caves and are shocked to see an empty cave. ?What the hell?? His eyes then widen as he sees a door is open. ?They?re heading back to the city! Alert the other group!? 

The marines run through the door, but an explosive goes off and the door collapses on itself. They whip around to see the other entryway collapsed as well. Then at the old lady, who is now gone. 

?We?ve been duped and trapped?? The leader said. ?We should be able to get out of her if we put some work into it, but we can?t provide second squad with any backup?

---

Back in the city, Ken opens another door and steps out. He is on a street and looks both ways, before putting his hood over his head. As marines run past the alleyway, he grins, and steps out into the street, rocking his head.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 21, 2011)

Duke vs. Morgan

The End is Near!

As the dust subsides, Morgan peers down the hole to see if Duke has survived. “I’m still alive, bastard!” The captain shouted from below. Morgan glares and then creates several stepping stones of moonlight, eventually reaching the bottom. When he did, a fist connected to the right side of his face. 

Morgan stumbled backwards, not unaccustomed to the darkness. Duke wasn’t either, but he still managed to make his way through the darkness, by listening to the floor. 

A side-effect of his Devil Fruit allowed him to listen in on the voices of pretty much every non-living object around him. This aided him, greatly. Morgan raises his head and after getting his footing him shouts, *“Moon Luminescence!”* his body glows with moonlight and now he can see everything around him. 

He and Duke’s eyes widen. For a minute they forget about the battle and simply stare. All around them, in pools was glowing Moonshine. Duke stuck a finger in some of the Moonshine and tasted it, “Simply wonderful…” He muttered. 

*“HAHAHAHAHA!”* Morgan let out a laugh. “All of this Moonshine! I was simply going to kill everyone in this town, but I think differently now. I’ll let everyone live as slaves and sell this Moonshine. I’ll be rich in no time!” He announced. Suddenly some of the Moonshine shifts, coming to life and punching Morgan, sending him flying and into a wall. 

“Sorry, but I’m not going to let you do that. You’ve ruined enough lives, Morgan…” Duke said to Morgan. “Besides, I’ll be taking over these caves! Moonshine is yet another thing that I’ll own once I rule the world!” Morgan grits his teeth, standing to his feet and charging forward, katana in both hands. Not having any weapons of his owns he simply dodges each slash. 

The slashes pick up pace becoming more furious and fast and eventually Duke is pressured against the wall. He slams his fist against the cave wall and starts to animate it, but he has a second thought. If he did too much damage, the cave could possibly cave in. So instead, he decides to bring Morgan’s blades to life. 

They change form, twisting to become as snakes. The hilts coil around Morgan’s wrists, so he cannot simply drop them. They twist and try to stab at his neck. Morgan pulls his neck back and then growls, his wrists glowing even more brightly. The snake-swords slither off him and into Duke’s hands.

“Those were me’ favorite swords!” He shouted angrily. “You’ve taken plenty of stuff away from me! I’m simply paying back the favor!” He announced, the blades shooting towards Morgan as if they’re trying to bite him. 

“Damn it!” Morgan shouted, throwing up a shield of light, *“Artemis’ Shield!”* Duke’s swords are knocked back by the surprising force and he curses. He continues to slash at the shield before it explodes with a bright flash of white light which surprises Duke. 

Traveling along a path of moonlight he creates, Morgan appears behind Duke, attempting to surprise him. However, his blades twist turning around and stabbing Morgan in the stomach. The captain coughs up some blood and Duke rips his blades out of his old enemy. Looking at the twin swords, he grins and says, “I’ll be keeping these as a prize.”


----------



## Pyro (Feb 21, 2011)

*Gatrom vs Serena*


Gatrom's instincts took over as Serena launched herself towards him. Bending his back as far as it could go without snapping, Gatrom watched as Serena's attack flew by his face with only inches to spare.

"No time for chitchat huh? Oh that's alright. I like a girl that get's down to business." Gatrom said with his perpetual grin still in place.

"Whirlwind sweep!" Gatrom then yelled as he sprinted toward Serena, just before he got to her however he slid down low and attempted to sweep the marine's legs out from underneath her. 

Serena saw this attack coming, and jumped into the air to avoid it. As she came down, she aimed another tomahawk kick at Gatroms head who was just barely able to roll out of the way before her boot smashed the concrete where his face just was. 

"Seems like we've both gotten a little stronger. I'm still holding my trump card though. Let's see if you can stop this." Gatrom announced to Serena.

Gatrom closed his eyes and concentrated. He hadn't had much time to practice with his newfound power, but he was pretty sure that he had most of the basics down. 

_"Just close your eyes and concentrate. Think of nothing but your destination."_ Gatrom mumbled to himself. 

Then, suddenly, Gatrom dissappeared from the spot he was just at, only to reappear about five feet above Serena in a straight free fall.

*"Oh shit! Watch out!"* Gatrom yelled as he fell uncontrollably towards his opponent.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 21, 2011)

_*Anya vs. Lorei *_

"I have not done anything that was against the law"

Anya face-palmed. She hadn’t seen Lorei’s bounty poster before so she wasn’t a pirate. But she had been seen helping one of the pirates, so Anya couldn’t exactly let her off the hook. “Well, uh….” She said, trying to think of something say. “For aiding a known felon!” 

_Yeah, that’s great,_ Anya thought quickly reassuring herself. “Now you can go willingly or we can do this the hard way!” She said, putting her two fists together, making the message clear. Lorei, upon seeing that she wasn’t going to get out of this without any scratches, pulled out her gun and fired on Anya, *“Tar Round!”* she shouted. 

The tar covers Anya and her eyes widen with amazement, “Woah… This is the ability of the Admiral himself.” For a few seconds she is quiet in shock. Then she glares at the girl, “Someone like you shouldn’t be copying the admiral’s techniques!” Lorei hadn’t realized yet that Anya had cast up crystal armor before she’d been swallowed by the tar. That’s why the tar slid right off like dirt on a car being washed. *“Crystal Spike!” *Anya shouted, sending a spike of crystal at Lorei’s gun.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Kaido-












Kaido watched the marines poor into the town. "Damn it, Another town ruined by bad luck." The marines rushed past him, none even looking in his direction. "What am i!? Chopped liver?" He grumbled and kept walking, his boots making an ominous crunching noise as they hit the dirt ground beneath him. But over the sound of the crunch crunch crunch, he heard something else... "Meow?" Kaido's eyes widened and he turned around... A marine had knocked over a small kittens milk bowl. "That... does it...." 

Kaido pulled out his revolver and charged forward, the marines still with their backs to him. "OI! YOU BASTARDS!! HOW DARE YOU HARM A KITTEN HAVING A MEAL!!!!" The men turn around and BLAM! Bullets begin to fly. The first marine hit is struck between the eyes... The bullet enters his skull like a hook through a worm. As it exits, it takes with it a stream of blood, flowing like river from his skull. 

"Now then... let the real fun begin." Kaido raised his gun up once more.













BLAM! A second shot tears through a marines shoulder, the bullet flying outward like a bloody spitball, taking the red liquid in droplets that rain down on the ground. The marine group raise their guns, BLAM BLAM! Two more shouts, one to a marines hand, dissecting his fingers cleaning at the first joint. The second bullet his a marines knee, he is unable to stand and drops to the ground. 

Kaido grabs the marine's riffle as his fingers fall to the ground and fires into the marines jaw. He then quickly turns his body and beats the other marine on his knees into the ground with the butt. the marines fire at Kaido, and he fires back. Bullets whiz by as he fires his fifth and sixth shots into two marines, then quickly switching to his second revolver. 

Five more shots ring out in quick succession, blowing through five more marines. "He's out of ammo! GET HIM!" The marines charge forward, Kaido picks up two rifles and rams the barrel into two different marines chests and lets the bullets fly. The sound of ribs cracking can be heard as the bullets rip through their rib cages and break through their hearts. 

Blood gushes from the marines mouths like waterfalls of agony. Kaido flipped the riffles around as his arms arched over the falling marines, catching the riffles by the barrel he turns and beats both marines over the head. "There is a time for fighting." Kaido thought to himself. "A time to give all you have for a single cause." As he turns again, the balls of his feet gliding across the dirt from inside his boots, he releases the rifles and hits two marines in the neck with the butts of them. "That time, is now."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 21, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country....*
Lucio eyes grew wide in amazement as a giant wall of flames seperated him from his opponent. The Lieutenant jumped back as a precaution so not to get burned from the intensity of the flames. There was only one technique that he currently knew that could stop the flame wall. 

"You're a tricky one!" Lucio spoke to the wall of flames. He knew Syrei was on the other side, so he had to hear him. Lucio gripped _Ginbi_ with both hands as a wicked grin came across his face. "You see, my subordinates will prove more than enough for your crew to handle! Give it up!"

Lucio started to spin himself around with great speed. He held his sword straight out, "I haven't fully learned how to use this, but here goes nothing!" Lucio declared loudly. He suddenly stopped spinning and slashed his sword towards the wall of flames. 

*"Lunar Technique: Waxing Crescent Typhoon!"* A small twister came about and clashed with the wall of flames. Soon, the twister became larger and larger as it mixed with the fire. Within minutes, there was a giant tornado of flames raging in the area.

"OH CRAP!!! I DIDN'T MEAN TO DO THAT!" Lucio hollared as he ran away from the disastrous storm he helped create. The flame tornado raged throughout the area, destroying houses, stores, etc. Luckily, just before the battle, Lucio had the fodder Marines of the crew evacuate the area just in case things got ugly. Lucio was an idiot, yes, but when it came to public safety and justice, he's the man you'd want on the job.

Syrei, too, took cover from the monstrous storm that continued to grow larger. The sheer power from the twister started to suck the Lieutenant in, but Lucio planted _Ginbi_ firmly into the ground and held on for dear life. The storm soon moved on to another part of the bridge, continuing to gain power. 

When all was clear, Lucio sliced through the roof of a house that landed on top of him. The young Lieutenant looked around suspiciously to see if Syrei was anywhere in the vicinity. He didn't see the swordsman, the only thing present was a load of debris covering the ground. Though, there was one thing that caught Lucio's eye. Sitting right before him was a weird looking fruit that looked like an oversized lemon with swirls on it. 

Lucio walked up to the mysterious fruit and picked it up. "What the heck kinda fruit is this?" Lucio said while examining it. "Well, I AM hungry, but what if this is poisonous? I'd die and I'll never be Fleet Admiral! Nope, I'm not going to eat it...." 

Five mintues later.....

"Ok, I'm hungry." Lucio took a large bite out of the fruit. He chewed on it for a moment before his face turned a sour green color, his eyes rolled in the back of his head and he fell to the ground. 

"I'M POISONED!!!!!!!" Lucio yelled from the ground. "That tasted like pure SHIT!!! Good-bye cruel world! I wonder what my tombstone will say? "Here lies Lucio Powell, Greatest Marine that ever walked the Earth. If you didn't know him, well now you do. But not really, because he's dead."

Lucio closed his eyes and laid there for a moment. He then opened one eye and closed it again. He opened the other and closed that one also. Finally, he opened both eyes. "I'm in Heaven already," He said before jumping to his feet in joy.

Lucio spotted his sword and went to pick it up. Ginbi! You're here, too!"

Suddenly, a large piece of debris was sent flying from the ground as Syrei picked himself up. Lucio looked over to the man with a look of pure horror, "You're in heaven too?!?!?!?!?!?! But you're a pirate! That means only one thing......WE'RE IN THE OTHER PLACE!!!!" Lucio looked into the distance and saw the tornado of flames raging. "I'M IN THE FIREY PITS OF HELL!!!!!!"

Syrei had a confused look on his face, But we're still-"

"SILENCE, DEVIL!!!" Lucio declared while pointing Ginbi at Syrei. Syrei took this moment as an initiative to attack. His opponent was weakened and would be easier to defeat. Normally he wouldn't try such things, but this man's defeat would help the escape of his crew.

Syrei swung his sword at the downed Lucio. The Lieutenant simply sat there and held his breath. "My judgement has come!" He said to himself in his head.

*SHINK!* 

To Syrei's surprise, his sword met the ground instead of flesh. The swordsman had to make a double-take to make sure he was seeing what he actually saw. Lucio looked up in surprise as well. He took the chance to roll out of the way of his opponent. 

"An angel must be watching over me!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *With Ursla...*
> "Ursula Tizzo of the Phoenix Pirates, you're under arrest for acts of piracy," he glares harshly at her, "And don't think that the fact that you're a woman will protect you...Just ask my last opponent, or whatever's left of her..."
> 
> Ursla placed her hands on her hips and rolled her eyes at the Marine, "Oh great, another fan I see." Ursla spoke in a sarcastic tone. She had visible bruises from her previous fight with the fat blob man. Though, it's nothing she couldn't handle. She'd mask any fatigue she has now with her devil fruit. It'll be as if she didn't have any damage at all.
> ...



Ursula emerges from the rubble, "Still breathing?"

She gives him a death stare as she masks the pain of her wounds, "Breathing just fine, now shut your hideous mouth and prepare for your death!" she dashes forward, "Delightful Performance!"

She delivers one kick towards his side and then continues to circle around him but Marcus manages to get a beat of her and avoids the rest of the assault. He leans back to avoid one directed towards his throat and then continues into a one handed handstand.

"Fire Fingers!" he shouts as the tips of his fingers ignite, he waves his hand downward creating five streams of flames that engulf the pirate.

The burnt Ursula rises, "Now you've done it...Pleasure's Blessing!" she begins fanning some kind of strange blue wind towards him, "I've had enough of pirates and their powders," he says, thinking back to Greed Bastard's sadness powder. 

Marcus stomps his foot into the ground, *"Link..."* he connects himself with the ground of the area and then clenches his fists and begins to concentrate. The ground shoots up and encircles him in a protective dome.

"You're just going to hide in there! Maybe it's for the best, now I won't have to punish my eyes with your sight!" 

Two large X shaped blasts of winds fire from the dome and towards Ursula, who narrowly avoids them, "I don't hide from pirates."

Two large pillars shoot out from the ground and slam into Ursula, "Now have you accepted your defeat, or do I need to continue..." he says, concentrating on the ground around them, prepared to strike at any moment.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 21, 2011)

*Lucifer's Rise: Dante vs William, The Conclusion*

The two monsters face off, and although Dante is smaller than William he is clearly the more feared of the two, *"I-I I'm not afraid of you! Not only am I the King, but I am the Kingdom's strongest warrior as well!"*

*"You are no warrior..."* his hand begins to glow with red energy, *"And certainly no King...Hell Blast!"* the energy stretches out from his palm and slams into the beast. 

William flies through the entire castle until he falls out of the other end, but Dante is already there waiting. He slams his fist into the Behemoth's jaw that sends him flying back to the top of the castle. 

The next thing he feels are Dante's claws digging into his sides. He chucks William slamming back into the castle before following him up with another flurry of punches. He halts his barrage as he grabs the Prince's throat. 

The Devil King slowly flies to the top of the castle and drops the behemoth into the large spike that holds the flag at the peak of the castle. Dante then floats above him, his six wings beginning to glow red as well as the eye in the middle of his chest.

"W-what are you!" Dante doesn't even bother to answer, he simply shouts...

 *"LUCIFER'S DESCENT!"*​
As a giant blast of red energy fires from his wings and chest that engulfs not only William but the entire castle. The King of Bordone sits in his bed, on his last leg, "Seems I got to live to see the last days of the Kingdom of Bordone..." he takes a deep breath and smiles as the energy reaches his room of the castle and he is instantly vaporized.

The entire castle of Bordone is destroyed in the wave of energy, every set of eyes still belonging to a living host look towards the attack and then the smoldering remains of what was once the largest structure they had ever seen.

Dante, now back in his human form, hurdles through the sky, unconscious. He slowly comes to and analyzes the situation. A pair of wings sprout from his back and he manages to just slow his fall in time before the crash to ensue his survival. 

The dust clears around his crash point and the bloodied Dante is revealed to have nothing but his pants and the cigarette in his mouth left in his possession. He slowly staggers forward to the giant black pile of ash that he assumes to be William's remains. 

He spots his pitch fork stabbed into the ash and quickly retrieves it, recalling when he stabbed it into the beast's arm, "ATTENTION PEOPLE OF BORDONE!" he shouts, though it is not necessary, as everyone on the entire island has already gathered around to see the spectacle. 

"Your King, your Prince, your castle, all destroyed at my hands. None of that matters now however, as I am your new ruler. You will all obey me or meet a fate similar to your previous Kingdom," he crosses his arms as he over looks his new servants, "But what would a new kingdom be without a castle?! In my time away, conquering the rest of the Grand Line and becoming The Pirate King, you will build a new castle for my return. One several times larger than it's predecessor." 

The people of the island stand back in fear, "I'm sure some of you are thinking, "How will he know if we don't follow his command?" Well I'll be returning...Or maybe your tiny brains came up with "I'll just leave, he'll never find me!" But I guarantee to you...Once I conquer this world...*There will be no where left to hide...*"


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 21, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra pulled herself to her feet. Her legs and arms really stung with pain, having been hit with numerous rocks from the fall. She looked up to try to see the higher floor of the cave, but could barely make out the hole she fell through. "I guess I could try climbing up. I don't wanna risk doing any more damage than I've already done here though." She placed the lantern down and put her hands on her waist. She had climbed up mountains and rock walls before, but she was never in such a sensitive area. If she was too agressive, she might send the cave crashing down on top of her again. 

Nirra suddenly heard a strange buzzing sound come from above her. Shecould barely make out afigure that slowly hovered down towards her. "Is that...?"

The figure landed on a nearby pile of rocks. Nirra shined her light over to towards the figure. What she saw was perhaps the most bizarre thing she had ever seen before. A large insec-like creature stood there, with a collection of multiple arms and legs, with pitch black skin and grotesque hair covering it's body. It's eyes were very large and shined from the light. However, it was wearing the same clothes as the man from before.

"What...wait a minute what the hell are you?" Nirra backed away a few steps, visibly diturbed by the creature's appearance. "I am sorry such a beautiful woman such as you had to see me in this form. It is just a product of my Devil Fruit."

_"An insect zoan? A fly one."_ Nirra immediately thought. "Yes, I'm just sorry I couldn't transform in time to keep you from falling as well."

"Like I'd want help from something that looks like that..." Nirra place the lantern down and started walking towards Felix. The lantern kept the small chamber of the cave illuminated enough to allow them both to see each other. She smiled as she approached the fly human. "Well, I'm still a lot bigger than you, and I'm not so tired that I can't take you on."

"Oh? So you still wanna fight, eh Kreillash? Well, just know I take no pleasure in hurting a woman. Especially such a fine work of art like you." In a flash, Felix was behind Nirra, sending a punch to her back. Nirra quickly spun around and grabbed his fist. She quickly lifted Felix over her head getting ready to smash him onto the ground. However, she was lifted into the air and her hands both grabbed by Felix's extra arms who quickly tossed her to the ground once he was high enough. Nirra cringed as she hit the ground, creating a large imprint where she fell. "Relative strength, and the reaction time of a fly," Felix said with a smile.

"I can match your stength, and react before you can even come close to harming me. You might be a powerful warrior, Nirra Kreillash, but your great size is a major fault especially in a small area like this. On top of that, you lack speed as well. I'm the exact opposite of this, especially in this form." Felix hovered in the air as he watched Nirra slowly get back to her feet. "Please, just stop fighting. It's an absolute sin to keep hurting a woman like this."

Nirra stood up again and looked up at the large fly human. He had several points. She had to change her strategy quickly if she wanted to win. _"I...could try using *that*. But for all I know, I could end up in worse shape than him afterwards..."_ Nirra thought to herself as she struggled to stay standing. Her legs were really killing her at this point.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Jackal*

Jackal'd always thought brown was a boring color. Subsequently, when the whole building you're sitting in is made of wood, that makes it quite a boring building. The beams, brown. The floor, brown. The walls, brown. Jackal yawned lazily. The sound spread through the brown room like a bad smell might. Wherever it came, faces scrunched up and turned even angrier than they'd been before. Jackal didn't care much. The men who owned the angry faces clearly didn't care much for Jackal's behavior. They liked it so little they had actually chained his arms together.

The judge almost screamed. "So you say you destroyed the town hall, the tavern, three blocks of houses, half of the docks, a full marketplace, a fountain, a hospital, the jail and the sheriff's office and even the monumental Purple Tower, the spirit and pride of our nation, just because you were bored?" His face had turned a nasty shade of purple. _Matches that tower of yours._ Jackal grinned. "I repeat, just because you were bored? Don't fall asleep on me again, criminal!" Jackal didn't quite get what all the fuss was about. He'd apologized after he'd destroyed those things, yet he'd been dragged off in chains and put into this boring brown room where all the people seemed to have a love for screaming. 

"Yea, sorry. But that tower looked like shit anyway." The judge sputtered out something that sounded like _mhmblllllmlslslsllslslsl_. Jackal yawned again. _What an idiot convention._ The rest of the men in the room had started to whisper to each other. They were clearly very excited, as the whispering was perfectly clear at the other side of the room. "Hey, dress guy, can we get on with this? I've more plans for today." The judge stared at Jackal insidiously. Jackal just tipped his hat. "Death sentence" The judge spoke, a triumphant smile on his face. The crowd murmured in approval. 

_Death sentence? That wasn't the plan. Not that there had been a plan, but still._ Jackal jumped up from his seat and onto the table. Four soldiers rushed towards him. Jackal smiled at one. The man stopped short, clearly wary of Jackal's motives. "Too slow" Jackal kicked the man in the face. The soldier slowly slid down from the boot and hit the ground with a thud. Jackal laughed. The judge screamed. The other three soldiers dove on him. Jackal lost his footing and crashed right through the table. Jackal pushed his hands into the ground and propelled himself upwards, taking one soldier with him. _Stupid chains._ He swung a full circle, holding his hands out straight. The two fists smashed into the soldier's head, throwing him over the nearest of the little walls and into a group of angry-face-serious-men. The men tried to get out of the way, but two were still bowled over. The others slowly backed away, looking at the ground as if someone had just shat there.

One of the two soldiers remaining growled and drew a sword. "You've gone too far, criminal" _Oh great. No weapons, arms tied, and up against an angry soldier in a room full of enemies._ Most men would at these odds have surrendered. Others would have tried to run. Jackal, who had finally worked his hands in front of him, just smiled at the guy, his eyes steeled with determination. "Bring it"


----------



## Chaos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

The man certainly was good. Jason kept rolling around, jerking around, jumping around and sprinting around, but the man was always one step ahead, it seemed. Jackknife sprinted, sprung and rolled as well, but every time Jason launched a counterattack, they passed right through him, and the man would just appear somewhere else. Only raw skill and more than a fair bit of luck had enabled Jason to make it this far without being stabbed in a fatal place, or sliced open like an overripe piece of fruit. Jason could already see it in his head, this maniac drawing knifes from everywhere and loudly cackling while cutting Jason open in various spots. But damn... this guy had multiple intangible copies. How the hell was Jason supposed to do anything about that?

Jason rolled behind a pillar and tried to catch his breath. Jackknife was right behind, kicking out with his knife-shoe. Jason blocked with the neck of his guitar and tried to hit Jackknife in the groin with the head. It went right through. Jason cursed. A knife came flying from above. Jason rolled out of it's way, then blasted another guitar-powered shockwave, fully expecting the man to come through it unharmed again. But Jackknife didn't. He flickered, and actually appeared somewhere else. Fully in the attack. Jackknife was thrown backwards and smashed into the wall with a great crunch. "Damn, not enough range..."

Not enough range? Jason smiled. So it was not intangibility. It was high-speed, short-range teleporting. And it somehow left apparitions behind. Jason smiled. At least he had figured out this one's power. That didn't really solve anything though. What was the difference between someone you can't hit and someone you can't hit for a different reason in a fight? Not much. Or did it? Jason smiled, even though three more knifes were flying for his head. Jason knocked them out of the air with a nonchalant movement of his hand and a minor shockwave. If the guy was teleporting, that meant the issue wasn't intangibility, it was speed. _I've wanted to try this out for so long._

Jackknife dashed in again, coming close range. Jason readied himself for a knife kick to the face. Jackknife spun. Suddenly Jason was surrounded by Jackknifes, all ready to stab a knife in his face. Jason laughed out loud now. "Dude, I could break that move even before my moment of enlightenment just now" He strummed his guitar. The strings panged weirdly against the knifes stuck in the guitar's body, but it worked alright. *"Guitar Technique: Unholy Circle"* Five Jackknifes seemed unfazed, but one was thrown back. That one cursed. Jason laughed. Jackknife teleported in some stroboscoping movement up into the sky. "You're not fast enough anyway, zombie kid. I'll just kill you from here."

Jason laughed maniacally. "You might just be right, clown, but I ain't going out before I tried some harder" It seemed like Jason started pulsing. His whole body. Shockwaves burst loose around him, destroying the floor, the walls, the pillars. Jackknife watched, an amused expression on his face. "Like that will ever hit me, kid" The pulsing stopped. Jason looked upwards. Jackknife let out a gasp. Jason laughed diabolically. His eyes had turned into pure black pits. His hair had sprung up into some kind of macabre fusion between a mohawk and an anime haircut. Jason jumped. Shockwaves destroyed the ground beneath him. He shot into the air like a rocket, right in front of a very much surprised Jackknife. *"I call it... Shockwave Rider"*

Jason punched. The shockwaves broke through the air, hurling Jackknife back and smashing him into a wall, all his bones broken. Jason kicked his right feet. Another shockwave shot him forward, towards Jackknife. Jason laughed and put his hand on Jackknife's mask. *"Game over, little bitch"* The shockwave broke out, shooting Jason back through the air. He gracefully landed with a roll on the ground. Jackknife was amazed. Or he would have been, if he'd still had a head. Jason laughed diabolically again. His hair slowly turned normal again. "So this is the time limit for now. I gotta work on that" Jason turned around and walked out of the castle. The battle seemed over. Only Keng was still fighting the huge knight. As Jason walked out of the castle, the whole thing toppled.

_The destroyer has arrived, maggots._


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2011)

Lotus Kingdom- Before The War.


"Come on Takeshi! Is that all you've got to offer?" Nicholas chuckles, the two men stand seven feet apart, both dressed with golden armor, their large shoulder pieces donned with silken red capes barring the symbol of the lotus Kingdom. The two generals looked each other down, their golden helms shining brilliantly in the noon light. The men run towards each other, their silvery blades creating a blinding glare. "First petal!" Takeshi shouts. "Second Thorn!" Nicholas counters, the twos blades clash with each other, sparks flying through the air and landing upon the ground like droplets of rain. 

"Why can't i ever beat you?" Takeshi laughs and lifts up the guard of his helm. "Because I am better then you." Nicholas follows Takeshi's example and winks at him. The two sheath their blades and share a hardy laugh as they make their way back to the castle. They notice two marine officials leaving the castle as they enter. "Damn them, back again?" Nicholas looks at the men with disgust in his eyes. "How dare they come back here begging for That." Takeshi nods his head. 

The two men from the government grumble as they walk off. Their black suits making their faces red with heat. "Damn this country, how do they stand wearing metal armor all the time!?" One of them shouts, taking off his black hat to reveal a balding head of brown hair. "I agree." The other man removes his hat and wipes his forehead, his hair still long and flowing like grain in the wind. 

"PUT YOUR HAT BACK ON! I TOLD YOU HOW IT MAKES ME FEEL!" The other man screams, his narrow chin nearly reaching his chest as his mouth opens wide. "I'm sorry, i forget." The man rubs the back of his head and puts his hat back on. "So, what are we going to do?" The first man sighs. "Wellp, the bosses orders, if they wont join the government and give us That. Then we must wipe them out." 

From his jacket he removes a golden DenDen mushi. "H...how did you get one of those!?" The second man's eyes open in amazement. "I warned the king, that if he didn't accept the offer the government would have no choice but to consider them enemies." The second man nods. "But, how did you...?" The first man looks at him and grins. "We need to do what is necessary! For the world order!" With that, the button on the golden DenDen mushi was pushed... "Activate, The Buster Call!!!!!"

Within the castle walls, Nicholas and Takeshi march up the steps to the meeting room. "King Leawald!" Takeshi shouts. "What were those men doing here again?" Nicholas asks, The king turns his head from his table to look at the two young boys. His hair is light brown, long and flowing, his beard the same... His eyes show lines of age as doe his cheeks and lips. "They were here to give me one last offer." Leawald smiles. "But i told them no for the final time." He sat back in his chair and let out a sigh. The red silken cushions being pushed down by his weight. He rests his elbows on the arms of his chair and cups his hands together beneath his chin.

"But i fear the worst. They have declared us an enemy of the world government for not allowing That to fall into their hands." Nicholas and Takeshi step in further, Nichola's hand resting on the kings shoulders. "No matter what happens uncle, we are here for you." Nicholas smiles and the king pats his hand with his own. "Thank you nephew, you are kind." He smiled a bit and Takeshi smiled back. "But for now, we should prepare the troops, i do not know what the government is planning, but i know it can not be good."

It was then a loud BOOM! Could be heard, the noise shaking the walls of the meeting room and startling the knights from all around. "What was that?" Takeshi's eyes widen and his head turns sharply to face the direction of the noise. "Have your men gotten into the cannon room again Nicholas?" The king asks. "That was only once, and the villagers were repaid the cost of damages to their homes...."

But before more could be said, another explosion rung out through the castles walls. It was then the bells began to play, their beautiful metalic ring singing out to the town.... "We're under attack...?" The king's eyes widened and his voice shook... He had known the government would act, but this quickly? This soon!? It was too quick, there was no time to prepare... "Those bastards! This is just what they wanted! Quickly! Get the princess to safety!" He stands and waves his hands, the other knights in the room rush out in formation and quickly grab the princess. "Where are we going!?" She demands an answer. "To safety princess! the kingdom is under attack!" 

Takeshi and Nicholas toss their helmets back on and grab their blades. "MEN TO ARMS!" Nicholas shouts, "Gather all forces and defend the kingdom! Today, we make enemies of the world!" The generals rush down the steps, knights in silver armor following behind them. *"Quickly to arms!"* A red haired man screams to the barracks, Hundreds of soldiers throw on their armor and gather their swords. *"Prepare the cannons! Fire back!! Fire at will!" *












The knights break past the castle walls, That was when they saw their enemy. Ten battle ships resting outside their range of fire. "I've heard stories, but never in my wildest dreams did i think i would live to see this." Nicholas grips the hilt of his blade. "The buster call." But that was not all, the government knew they would not simply rest, they needed to have a secondary attack.. Ground troops, men from the Cipher pols and marines pour into the island, the villages on the outside getting crushed in the attacks.

"MOTHER!!!!" Takeshi rushes off, holding onto his blade to keep it from hitting his leg. "WAIT TAKESHI! DON'T RUSH IN BLINDLY!!!" Nicholas Chases after his old friend, raising his sword in the air. "CHARGE!!!!!!!" He screams, the knights of the lotus kingdom follow behind him. Cannon balls explode past them, kicking up clouds of dust and throwing bits of earth through the air. Razor sharp blades of metal fly into the men's armor, some pierce all the way through but they keep running. 

As Takeshi nears town, the marines charge him, swords, pistols, rifles and other assorted weapons are used against him. But the young general slashes wildly and with no care for the lives of those around him. He cuts through their bodies, tears through their muscles, break their bones and slashes their organs. The marines become nothing more then paper or leaves in his path that must be cut. 

"MOTHER!" Takeshi sees his home, the place he spent his childhood, there were no marks on it. She was safe, his mother was safe! He knew she would be alright! He just needed to get her out of there, he needed to bring her to safety! she couldn't stay in such a place for long. "MOTHER!" Takeshi shouts again, he sees the door open and he sees his mothers face. For a moment, his heart slows, his emotions steady, he is relieved... 

BOOOM, The sound of a cannon balls explosion, Takeshi sees the event in slow motion. The black mass of metal entering the roof of his home, his mothers head slowly turning as she looks to see what the noise was. Then he sees the ball of fire slowly engulf the house. He watches his mothers pained face as it begins to reach her skin. Bits of metal and splinters of wood ripping into her body as the explosion finally engulfs her body... In what felt like hours, but lasted only seconds. His mother was erased from his sight and from this world.

His heart stops, his eyes tear, his body freezes, his mind goes blank. He is in shock, he forgets how to breath, his legs forget how to move, he feels himself falling but he can't react. A cannonball nears him, he knows he needs to move, but he cant. The projectile moves like at a snails pace to his eyes. But his body will not react, he can't react... "TAKESHI YOU FOOL!!!!" Nicholas' voice rings in his ears, it sounds distant, faded and slow.... As if spoken through a pillow. 

Metallic arms grip his right side, he feels the force of something hitting him. His head turns, the golden gleam is muddled by his watery eyes. He can not see the blurry face clearly but he knows who it is. Nicholas, Nicholas has come to save him from the attack.... As his body is pushed he hears a deafening boom, He sees the flash of red and black making it's way towards him, he closes his eyes, he is ready to accept his fate. But Nicholas pushes him harder, Takeshi's body is thrown by the explosion and he see's Nicholas engulfed in the blast. 

"NICHOLAS!" Takeshi hits the ground, bits of shrapnel pierce his armor and dig into his abdomen. "Nnnngh!" He coughs and grips his stomach. More marine have poured into the town, he watches as the innocent fall and the knights explode. "No..." Takeshi gets up and rushes towards Nicholas, he needed him to be alive. He needed Nicholas to help lead the men. "Nicholas!" He arrives at his brothers body, but the upper right half of Nicholas' armor is destroyed. 

"Can you hear me!?" He can see the burned skin on Nicholas' arm... He knows it's not good. But he can see that his gauntlet protected his hand and forearm. "You...fool..." Nicholas reaches up and grabs Takeshi with his left arm, half his helm blown away. "GET... TO THE... CASTLE! Protect... The King!...." "But...." "GO!!!" Nicholas demands, slowly forcing himself to his knees. "I'll stay here.... I'll... aid the men.... Now get out of here!" Takeshi nods and runs for the castle, he cuts down the marines in his way, leaving a trail of blood. 

"What can you do!? Your body is destroyed!" Before the broken and burned Nicholas were many a marine. "The knights of the Lotus Kingdom will not be stopped by mere cannons and bullets." He draws his blade with his left arm. "We shall fight till our bodies are ash! Till our blood has boiled to mist! We shall fight till our souls are nothing more then dew that rests upon the grass! WE SHALL NEVER ACCEPT DEFEAT! NOW COME! I AM PRINCE NICHOLAS CHRISTIAN OF THE LOTUS KINGDOM! TASTE THE VENGEANCE OF MY STEEL AND DESPAIR!"












Takeshi rushes towards the castles, cutting down marines and watching the cannons blow through the castle walls. Chunks of stone and mortar fly past the general as he makes his way to the kings chambers. As he enters the gates to the inner town of the castles walls, he sees the horror... They had been aiming at the castle for most of the battle. The buildings that once were the pride of the island. The beautiful shops that housed wondrous foods and clothing... Everything now was nothing more then ruble and fire. Wooden piles of destruction that housed nothing more then ash and souls of the dead now.

Takeshi grit his teeth, both from the physical and spiritual pains he was feeling in his chest and stomach. He looked towards the castle itself, holes scattered about like a child randomly putting windows into his sand castle. "KING LEAWALD! PRINCESS ANASTASIA!" Takeshi charges up the steps of the castle towards the meeting room where he had last seen the king. As he reaches the door an explosion rips through the all and creates a large cap. "No, I will not stop!" Takeshi charges and leaps over the gap, he lands on the other side but his foot slips, the rocky floor crumbles beneath him and his body falls.

His hand acts quickly and grabs a hold of a steel beam that supported the rocky floor. "GUH!" His stomach aches as his muscles stretch and the metallic shrapnel digs itself further in. "I can't... give in!" Takeshi pulls himself up, grunting as blood pours from his armor and drips onto the stone floor beneath him. "Majesty...." He grunts as he forces himself onto one knee. His legs shake and quiver, but he will not allow them to buckle. 

Takeshi rushes into the wooden doors, but the sight he sees is not what he had wished. The room was filled with blood, inside there was a single man... But he was not the king. "Oh My... So someone saw me." The man turned to him, his hair was white and he wore quite an elegant black suit. "Who are you!?" Takeshi shouts through gritted teeth. 

"My name is no longer relevant." The man smirked. "I have merely used this chaos to further my own goal." The white haired man cleaned off a glittering dagger and headed towards a hole in the wall. Bits of stone slowly grumbling, releasing small dust like drops of debris. "You should check on him, the king looks ill." with that, the man leaped from the castles walls. Takeshi rushed over to the hole to see where he landed, but the white haired man had gone. "Damn it!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2011)

Takeshi rushed over the kings side, his body was covered in blood, cuts come from every direction... He no longer resembled a human, but an animal used for sword practice. "Your majesty... Please! speak to me!" Takeshi lifts the kings head with his left hand and places his right hand on the kings chest. "Please! Speak to me! It's Takeshi! I am here for you sire!" The kings eyes slowly opened, blood had formed tears that streamed down the sides of his face. "Takeshi... Where is... Nicholas?" 

Takeshi's eyes began to water... "He is fine sire! He's already taken out half the marine forces." Takeshi forced a smile and the king smiled back. "Silly boy... lift up your mask..." Takeshi nodded and raised his mask. "Such a handsome lad... You will make a fine master general for the new king." Tears streamed down Takeshi's cheeks. "Don't say things like that sire! You'll make it out of this! I know you will! there are none stronger in the kingdom!" The king laughed and looked away from Takeshi. "I have aged Takeshi, I have aged and my body knows this.... I am not the man i once was."

Takeshi shook his head. "No sire! Don't say such things!" Leawald laughed as Takeshi tried to hold onto hope. "Takeshi, we can not prevent things like this... Death is always around us... I knew, one day i would die... That is why i made you and Nicholas such fine leaders... I entrust the kingdom to you two... I believe, you will usher in an area of peace... that i could never have... not in a thousand lifetimes..." The king coughed, blood gushing from his mouth and splattering onto his robes... His wounds pouring out more of his red life liquid. 

"I have... only one request, young general..." Takeshi nodded, his lips quivering and his eye sight blurring from his tears. "The princess, make sure, she is safe...." Takeshi nods. "Yes sire, i will take good care of her!" He sniffed as mucus had begun to run from his nose. "I will take good care of her so that tomorrow, when you are feeling well you can see her! So please sire, do not give up!" Leawald smiled once more. "Please Takeshi, stop calling me sire... I think of you as more then a general... My... son." Takeshi nodded. "I understand, So please.... Don't go father!!!" 

The king let out a final laugh. "It brings pride to this old heart... to hear those words spoken from you......." The kings body went limp, the blood ceased to flow from his wounds. "King Leawald... Father.... FATHER!! WAKE UP!!!!" He shook the kings body, but it did not move. "FATHER!!!!!!!!!!" Takeshi gripped the kings body tightly, blood coating his armor as he bent over kneeling and weeping the loss of the man he had viewed as his father. 

His body could not hold back the cries of agony, the sounds of his screams echoing throughout the ruined castles walls. His tears fell upon the kings body, hitting the kings eyes and running down his cheeks. "PLEASE FATHER!!! DON'T LEAVE ME!!!!" Takeshi cries out once more, his body unable to take the pain... he had lost his mother and once more, his father had been lost right before his eyes. 

Takeshi had grieved for what felt like a millenia, but he needed to move... He needed to protect the princess now at all costs. He wiped the tears from his eyes and rushed out of the hall, leaping over the broken floor and down the stairs. He knew where the princess would be taken. A safe place that would not falter under cannon fire. 












Nicholas' blade rips through the cipher pol agent before him. His left arm moving swiftly through the air, blood trailing across the arches he created as it swung upward and then downward into a new foe. His right arm was nearly useless, he had to protect the attacks that the marines had sent to that side. "You fools, you shall die here with me!" Nicholas cut through a marines neck and then stabbed another's chest. 

Explosions fired all around him, debris flung into the marines bodies and into his armor. Nicholas did not stop, he could feel his body aching, screaming for him to cease this madness and simply give into the marines. But he would not, "FOURTH THORN!" Nicholas leaped into the air and slashed through he marines. "There will be no sleep for you, there will be only the embrace of death." 

Takeshi had made his way to the secret passage, the door had been blown open already. "Damn it! have the marines found this place as well!?" Takeshi charges down the stone hallway, wooden supports line the area to keep everything standing. As he runs, he fails to notice the small brown boxes that now lined the walls. 

 "PRINCESS ARE YOU ALRIGHT!" Takeshi sees two wooden doors before him, the doors that lead to the safe house. "They are closed, that is good! they didn't make it in then! the guards must have forgotten the keys! Yes! YES!" Takeshi had felt joy for the first time, relief for the first time... He grabbed the handles and threw the doors open. But once more, the scene was not what he had expected. 

The princess lay on the ground, the guards holding marine rifles.... "What's... what's happening here...!?" The guards smirked. "Well damn, We've been found out." The rifles are turned on Takeshi. "PRINCESS!" Blind with rage Takeshi charges forward, bullets pierce his armor and find themselves resting in his body. Takeshi's blade swings down and through the butts of the rifles, through the armor of the gauntlets and through the flesh and bone of their hands. "GUAH!!!" The three guards fall to the ground. 

blood pours from their now stubs of arms. "You... You bastard! You dare harm officials from the marines!" Takeshi rips off the guards helmets, two fo them were the men he had seen exiting the castle earlier. "You... Bastards....." Takeshi's eyes go red with rage. "WHAT WILL YOU DO YOU FOOL!? THE ISLAND WILL BE ERASED FROM HISTORY! THERE WILL BE NOTHING LEFT ON THE MAP BUT A BURNT SMUDGE! CHILDREN WILL ASK THEIR PARENTS WHAT THE LOTUS KINGDOM WAS AND THEIR PARENTS WILL RESPOND WITH AN IMAGINARY LAND!!! YOU WILL BE NOTHING MORE THEN A FORGOTTEN WHISPER!!! REPENT AND REGRET YOUR CHOICE TO MESS WITH US!!!!" 

Takeshi's blade slides through the mains neck with ease, his head lands on the ground and blood fires off like a fountain from his wound. "Then you shall join us in the ashes of history." With two more clean slices the men are destroyed.... 

Takeshi stands over the princes body... raising her red scarf into the air. "Princess.... Father.... Mother.... I have failed you......" As he drops to his knees, he hears a familiar boom... this time the explosions are closer. "Have they gotten here already!?" Takeshi turns to the door to see fire pouring down the hallway. "They booby trapped this place!?" He rushes to close the doors, but the explosions are too quick... Takeshi's body is thrown backwards and slammed against the stone walls. His vision goes black and he falls into a deep unconsciousness.


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker ~ Pirate*​
The east blue had some wacky islands indeed... Take the one where Billy was right now, these savages seemed to dislike the color brown so much that they actually took whole buildings down, that _they_ themselves built. The red haired pirate stood at the town's square, in the middle of a bathroom pursuit, and just burst out laughing.

"Baka people, baka baka!!!" He wouldn't recruit anyone from this silly town, no no. "Ara..." Putting his index finger on his forehead the young pirate looked up at the sky, no toilets were around. Damn it and he really needed to pee...

Moments later a "light bulb" lit up over his head and the young pirate had an idea. Looking into the distance at the tallest building in the town, he figured that it had to have a bathroom. Squatting once the red haired pirate that went by the name of Billy smiled, his devil fruit activated as pressure built up in his feet, and after about a second he jumped up, and it looked like he had been shot out of a canon to the observers.

 - _scenery change_ - 

As Jackal was putting a beating on the guards around him there was complete Chaos, people were screaming, the judge was yelling something, but then it all came to a stop as suddenly a red haired boy just smashed through a wall and landed, head first, in the judges head, sending the man into the next closest wall.

All action and movement in the room stopped for a second as everone focused on the figure who just made an entrance. "Ara... anyone know where the bathroom is?" What the hell? All that destruction for simple directions? The bitter judge just shot out and started screaming, punishment, punishment and pointing at Billy. "I don't have time for jail baka, I gotta become the pirate king!!! Mark my name Billy D. Woodpecker... ow yeah is there some good lemonade around here?"

And then it was on, guards just started running in, trying to subdue Billy by jumping and pilling on top of him. Surely he would be trapped by this much weight and pressure. The judge yelled out some words of approval, but then all of the bodies were just "shot" away as if fired from a canon into all direction. "Arahahaha!!! Bakas everyone around me..." And then he looked to his right and saw that coolest man he had seen in ages, the guy was huge, and he... he... he had a freaking full beard.

The red hairs just shot of in front of Jackal, smiling like an idiot. "Wanna join my pirate crew? There's cake!" yosh, he had his first mate... whatever his name was... "_Beardy_"... yeah sounded about right


----------



## Gaja (Feb 22, 2011)

*Semmy*​
Dude this will make the news, it had to. A pirate crew took over a small nation, destroyed a whole bunch of property, and the beat a bunch of strong opponents. Dante took out the king and prince, Semmy a notorious assassin, Levy some crazy warrior woman that had a magical sword, and Jason took out the court jester... Big deal... Anyway as Dante made his speech his body began to rise into the air.

No no, it didn't start levitating or anything like that, as the locals saw a giant beast lift him up into the air. Many of them were scared already of the new ruler of this island as he looked at them with his scary eyes, bu the panda on whose shoulders he was on didn't suggest anything good. That was a damn bear, and bear ate people! So as Semmy walked past the people with his captain on his shoulder Semmy looked at the locals, now finally understanding what Dante had actually meant when he took him into his crew.

"*You heard the boss, now scram before I eat you! RARRR!!!*" And the silly humans obeyed and ran away, thinking that Semmy was a savage animal and would actually eat them... humans and their silly beliefs.

*Pattaya*​
They had gotten a call that a pirate crew was causing massive problems on a nearby island, so the Golden Snake crew was called in to assist in the apprehension of the pirates. The ship itself was ready for battle, as were its soldiers... well expect for one...

The former Lieutenant, now Ensign, of the Marines that went by the name Pattaya walked the deck, now once again wearing the flame shorts and nothing else, and what was really weird was that he was holding a human sized pinada over his shoulder as he walked. Kaizo looked at him, the familiar look on his face, and he approached the Ensign. And asked "politely" to get the giant mass of candy.

The reply? Pattaya hugged it tight and in a baby like voice replied. "Nooooo, Patta-chan prepared this for after we beat up the pirates, you can't have it now!!!" Notice how Pattaya never says capturing a pirate, but always saying beating up...

*Shishi*​
Shishi was on the counter attack now. Despite looking an arm, he didn't care in the least for it, it was junk after all, that was all that it was to him really, since it wasn't his original arm. Ducking out of the way of yet another Mambo Smash, Shishi changed the direction he was going in and launched a strong and fast punch right at the face of Mambo.

The punch landed and Mambo's giant body just fell down. No one's brain was set up to take that much damage and abuse, and not shut down. The attack was a punch right to the chin of Mambo, and Shishi landed it perfectly, rattling the giants' body and reliving him of his evil smile. "Damn that guy can take a punch..." Hitting him on the head just once more, the android didn't want him standing up once again, so pulled the massive body with his one arm and tossed it back into the cage from which he came from, and put the lock back on. One more win for the World pirates...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 22, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates*

The Devil King rode his elite underling back to the ship, his army of remaining soldiers by his side, striking fear into the hearts of the island's residence, "Bow before your King!" one of the fodder shout, "Glad to see you fools are finally beginning to comprehend..." he says as the townspeople bow down one by one while the fodder raise their blades towards them.

They finally arrive back on the ship, Elizabeth already bowing at Dante's arrival, "Heal the wounded, starting with the Elite," she slowly raises her head, "What about you Master?"

"I'll be fine...Just in need of some rest," Semmy lowers himself allowing Dante to step off with ease. Keng soon arrived on board, "Oh and what took you so long now?"

"My opponent turned out to be more trouble than I originally thought..." Dante shirks it off, "Don't let it happen again, you are my lead underling after all. Even Canary managed to finish off his opponent in time."

"Enough with the Canary crap!" Jason shouts, stomping forward towards Dante, "And do you know you almost killed me?! I was in that castle you blew up jackass!"

"Just think of how close to death you came when you're taking your sweet time with your battles...If the battle had prolonged any longer I wouldn't be hearing your wretched voice now. Now quiet Songbird," he says before turning around and heading for his room.

"Who do you think you are bastard!" he rushes towards Dante and stretches out his arm but the Devil King quickly turns around and grabs his hand as it makes contact with his chest.

He slowly begins to crush it with his remaining strength, though he may be exhausted he will easily pull out the necessary strength to discipline his underlings, "Keng...Fish...Restrain this impudent fool."

The two each grab an arm of The Inferno, "I knew you would be trouble when I took you as my underling...But that was one of the reasons that I wanted you under me as well. I knew your uncontainable chaotic methods would become a valuable asset. *But you made the mistake of touching your King..."*

He stepped forward and placed his hand on Jason's chest as he struggled, *"You'll regret that decision. Maybe some vacation time will change your mind,"* he closes his eyes and focuses, he had never attempted something like this before but he knew he had to punish this fool, and this would certainly be the method. 

A black and red portal begins to open from Dante's palm and engulf the crazed musician. In an instant Jason is gone, leaving Keng and Levy holding nothing, "Well now that that is taken care of...Get us out of here. I'm going to rest."

*Atlas D. Drake vs Tyson "Spiderfang" Mercer*

Drake gets back to his feet, "Alright...So you have six arms, I think I can even the odds," he holds out his open palms and then crosses his arms as his fingers begin to glow with red energy, *"Red Razor!"*

10 lasers of red energy begin wildly shooting through the cave, slicing into anything they come in contact with. Tyson attempts to fire a web at one but it slices right through them. 

"Fool! Stop them before they damage the caves!" Marshall shouts, "I guess I'll have to handle it," he clenches his fist, a gold substance begins pouring from it, *"Gold Cage!"*

He releases the attack and it manages to engulf the 10 lasers. They slam into the gold box until they finally die out. Tyson turns back towards Drake, "Looks like you're plan didn't-"

*"Red Fist!"* he slams his aura coated fist right into Tyson's gut, sending him crashing back, "Kong!" the monkey then transforms into a pair of pistols connected by a wire at the base of each.

*"Black Rain!"* he unleashes a barrage of small black flame bullets from the guns into the downed marine.

He pauses his attacks as the dust clears, *"Redback Mode"* his skin is now completely black, his eyes coated in kind of white film, his hair beneath the black coating, and his back red. 

"Well that's new," Tyson wastes no time and dashes forward. Drake fires off a few blasts but he agilely zig zags through them. He drops kicks Drake into the wall and then dives forward with a bite on his neck, "Gah! What the hell!!!!" 

Tyson deliver an upper cut before hopping back and distancing himself, "That hurt like a bitch!" Tyson grins in his eerie form, "Oh, it'll start hurting a lot more."

Drake begins to sweat, "I...I don't know what you're talking about!" he dashes forward and goes to deliver a punch but as he makes contact it can tell it isn't half as strong as he intended for it to be, "What?"

Tyson kicks him back, "Sweating...Muscle Weakness," Drake holds his stomach before throwing up over the cave floor, "Vomiting. All symptoms of being bitten by a Redback Spider," he grins, "And that's not all I got."


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent waited impatiently for Alexis to guide the Bonebuster to land. Raeyr and Bros were busy dumping the bodies of fodder off the side of the ship - Kent was actually surprised to see how many there were.

"They didn't give you too much trouble, did they?" He asked as the rest of his crew disembarked. 

"They weren't an issue," Elaine said, walking down the plank and sizing up Gyatso, who was standing next to Kent. "Who's this?" 

Gyatso chuckled. He was a large, old man, with a long white beard and a shaved head. He wore loose fitting pants like Kent, and no shirt, and a large series of scars covered the area around his heart. "And who's this? Her aura seems...perturbed."

"Again with the aura. But I guess it doesn't seem so weird coming from an old guy."

Gyatso smiled again. "Ah, to be young. It is a goal that has eluded me for quite some time."

Kent shrugged. "Gyatso, that's Elaine. She's...well, my first mate, kinda sorta, and even though she's pretty weak-"

"Hey!"

"She's pretty cool too," Kent finished. "This is Bros, and Raeyr, and thats Alexis. They're my crew."

Bros, who had been staring at a bird, perked up when his name was mentioned. He looked around for a moment before pointing at Gyatso. "Hey, who's the old dude?"

"This is Gyatso," Kent said. "He's an ex-Starshine Monk, like me.

"Ex?" Alexis asked. "Why'd you quit?"

"That, my child, is a long, melodramatic, and frankly embarrassing story. It also happens to be rather boring. I think you'd be better off not hearing it," Gyatso said. "Instead, why don't you all join me for dinner. A friend of Kent's is a friend of mine."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2011)

The marines began to overtake the Lotus Knights. Nicholas could feel the burning sting in his arm and face over taking his body. His flesh felt as if he'd fallen into the forge. "General! What shall we do!" One of his men shouts to him. The bodies of their fallen comrades were no more, turned to nothing more then chunks of meat by the cannon fire. 

"Stay back men." Nicholas throws down his blade and removes his helmet, his long blond hair flowing forth from it's captivity. "S...sire..." The men look at him, their eyes wide. "As this kingdoms prince, i shall deal with them on my terms." He let out a sigh. "I had wished to not use this form, I feel it makes me go a bit... wild." 

As he says that, his body begins to shift and change, his muscles expand and his loose fitting armor become tighter. Hair grows over his body, even his wounded and burned face. Horns break free from his skull and spread wide, forming great and powerful antlers. He stands before his men, with face stretched outward, his face that of an Elks. 

"Ancient Zoan, Model Irish Elk." The marines stand their ground. "Yes, Stay there, do not move." Nicholas narrows his eyes at them. "You will make easier targets that way." The former six foot five warrior now stood an entire foot taller. 

Explosions rocked the ground around him and sent tremors through his mens spines. "Forbidden Rose." Nicholas lowered his head and pierced two of the marines with his antlers. "Thorn Bush." The antlers found their ways outside the marines, blood dripped down as Nicholas charged forward. Marines fired their rifles into him, clouds of smoke blocking their view as they fired. But Nicholas charged, the men stuck on his antlers acting as shields, absorbing the bullets the he would have taken. 

"SOMEONE!!! CALL ONE OF THE SHIPS! WE NEED REINFORCEMENTS! FOR THE LOVE OF ODA!!! WE NEED REINFORCEMENTS!!!" The marine had turned to run, dropping his gun and kicking up clouds of dirt... But Nicholas' rage would not subside so easily. He threw his head to the left and then the right, tossing the marines to either side of him. 

"HELLO! PLEASE!! THIS IS AN EMERGENCY!!! THE KNIGHTS... THE KNIGHTS WONT STOP!!! THEIR GENERAL IS SLAUGHTERING US LIKE CATTLE!!!! PLEASE!!! WE NEED REINFORCEMENTS!!!! THE GUNS, THEY DO NOTHING!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 22, 2011)

Marine HQ Mariejois- Days before The war.

Ben "Chimney" Jacobs and the other two of the Triumvirate sit in there chairs, Ben has grown increasingly annoyed by the two elderly gentleman that sit within the chambers. "Sirs... We have received word, the king of the Lotus kingdom has refused our offer once more. Ben rubs his chin at this news. "We have offered them an alliance, to become part of our group for years now and they still defy us. If i could get my hands on that weapon i would be able to build us countless numbers more." He stood up and looked at the other two men. 

"I propose one final act, We shall request his aid once more, If he denies us again, Then we have no choice but to believe he wishes to do war with the government. There is no man alive who would want to see the pirates continue to run free and destroy our world. Just look at the rookies and those blasted Yonkou. I propose, if he should deny us once more, That we release the buster call. What say you Shinra, Barrt?


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2011)

*Bros Ki and the Cipher Pirates*


Bros had been falling for what seemed like weeks. He could hear nothing, see nothing, feel nothing. Just the feeling of falling. Then, suddenly, it stopped. A white light flashed into his vision and he was on board a ship. He looked around. The last thing he remembered was sneaking around a marine base. Scattered around him were the motionless bodies of what looked to be fodder. 

Bros' first thought was that he needed to lay off his pipe. He then realized that this was just straight sillyness. He had never gone on a killing rampage like this before during one of his blackouts. He usually just went into autopilot.   Bros then looked around and saw Rayer and Elaine throwing bodies off the side of the ship.

"Awww look. They're trying to help me coverup my homocidal rampage. What good crew members I have." Bros said happily to himself. While getting funny looks from the rest of his crew memers.

As he disembarked the ship, he saw Kent, his captain. And he was standing next to a buncha old guys.



> "Hey, who's the old dude?"
> 
> "This is Gyatso," Kent said. "He's an ex-Starshine Monk, like me.
> 
> ...




"Dinner! SCORE! I'm starving man! You know what would really hit the spot? A cheeseburger... with fried pickles on it... dipped in Au Jouis sauce... with a twinky..." Bros rambled.

"He could be going like this for ahwile." Kent said to Gyatso.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 23, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock*

Jason felt his hand touch the Devil King's chest. The man felt cold, as if the battle had drained him. The Devil King was weak right now. Jason could easily take him in this state. A smile spread on his face. He felt his powers pulse in his arm. After all this, it would be so easy... A vice-like grip suddenly crushed his arm. Jason looked at the Devil King, his expression just bland. The Devil King was clearly straining himself, but that didn't quite matter. The Devil King looked furious, as if he had exactly known what Jason was about to try. _Yes, sucker, I was so close, and you know it._

Then Jason was grabbed by Keng and Levy. _Stupid tools._ The Devil King now put his hand on Jason's chest. Jason immediately understood what the guy was doing. A reddish-black light started to shine on his chest. Jason cursed. The portal expanded, quickly eating away the material plane. Jason spat at the Devil King just before he was totally enveloped in the red-and-black light and the normal world had disappeared. Jason could feel himself falling, but he saw nothing but bright red light and a point of white in the middle, far above him. Descending into hell. What a brutally perfect end for one such as him. Jason actually laughed maniacally, swung his guitar in front of him and gave it a few harsh strums. The red walls of the tunnel moaned under the sound and a few pieces broke away. Jason wanted to break down this whole place, destroy the gateway to hell, but it was already too late. The tunnel ended, Jason dropped out of the smoky air and smashed harshly into the ground. Some chunks of Hell gateway landed to his side.

The world tried to go black. Jason fought the feeling with all his might. He had the idea that going unconscious in the middle off the abyss wasn't quite the best idea he'd ever had. Besides, he wasn't too badly hurt. The fall had shook him up, that for sure, but it didn't feel like he had broken anything. The willingness of his body to faint had more to do with the shock and the sudden change in atmosphere. The air here was heavy and had a faint taste of sulfur. Jason opened his eyes, this time with a sense of finality. He wouldn't go out now, not in this place, and not at this time. There was no way in hell his life was over already. The skies were gray and filled with great black clouds that were seemingly made up of ashes. Jason coughed. The new air truly was harsh on him. 

He rolled over to his stomach. The ground seemed to be built up of small black volcanic pebbles, streaked with the occasional red line of which Jason didn't know where the hell that came from. If it'd been lava, he would have been dead by now. Jason guessed that in the abyss, some things just didn't need an explanation. And when he turned his gaze forward instead of downward, Jason instantly saw that he had more pressing matters. A great black three-taloned foot, complete with the seemingly mandatory red lines. The foot rose into the air. No time for thinking. Jason rolled to the side and tried to rise to his knees. He managed, sort of. A streak of pain shot through his side though. The fall must have been more heavy than Jason had thought, one or two ribs were certainly bruised. The taloned foot slammed in the ground where Jason's head had just been, throwing up a small cloud of black dust.

Jason looked at his foe and his mouth almost fell open in awe. The creature who had almost stomped his head of was a demon, alright, somewhat larger than a normal human, but it was strangely... out of proportions. The taloned feet were those of a greater beast, but above the lower legs the creature became strangely fragile, with almost stick-like appendages. The creature sported a minuscule body and four spider-like arms that ended in wicked claws. From the claws to the body, a thin layer of skin was stretched. They looked like some sort of wings, but Jason had never quite heard of, let alone seen, a creature with four tattered bat-like wings and the feet of an aggressive elephant. And then the head! It was small and pitch-black, with two curled horns on top. It had two holes that almost looked like eyecases, only there were no eyes. Instead, an orange fire burned in the cases, weirdly illuminating the rest of the creatures face. It had no nose, almost skull like, and the maw was one you'd expect on a dog. Only dogs didn't have two fangs that stretched out under the head, and the same hellfire that also fueled the eyes was to be found in the creatures maw.

The creature tilted it's head slightly, as if trying to find out what the hell had just happened. Jason could almost see it thinking, _"Was this strange small not-demon alive?"_ The creature seemed to conclude that this thing was indeed alive and let out a screeching wail. The sound echoed, a high-pitched scream of hate returning from all directions. Jason froze. The sound sounded so perfectly... evil. _This is a true scream of hate. My Demon Scream doesn't even come close._ The creature dove for Jason. Face-first, the wings forming a strange spinning pattern around the creature's body. Jason rolled away again, and this time got to his feet wholly. He swung his guitar before him. The demon adjusted it's flight fluently and dove in for Jason. 

Jason didn't see it coming. He didn't think a creature this strangely proportioned could adjust a flying movement fast enough. Actually, he was pretty sure of it. The result of this conviction was a shrieking bat-demon smashing into him, sending him stumbling backwards. The creature's claws raked at Jason, finding hold on the neck of his guitar and his right shoulder. The beast's face shot forward, the hell-fire muzzle coming just an inch from Jason's face. Jason tried to push the creature away with all his might, but he just couldn't. It was too strong. He also couldn't get his hands on the strings of his guitar. He was stuck. It was a contest of strength, and Jason was losing spectacularly. 

He dug his heels in the ground, determined to stand his ground. The demon pushed relentlessly though, it's biting and snarling visage still only inches away from Jason's head. The demon pushed again. Jason fell back another step, or tried to. There was no other step. Jason's heel almost slipped off the sudden decline. In the heat of the fight, Jason had had no time to take in the surroundings. And it seemed that would become his doom. To tumble down a cliff in an unknown place, a place of demons and death. Jason snarled back and put some extra strength in the fight. He wouldn't, no he couldn't die here. This was not his destiny. Jason would rule the world one day, and being pushed off a volcanic cliff by the ugliest creature in the world wasn't part of the plan. 

The creature was actually pushed back a bit. Jason's hands relinquished the guitar and grabbed the demon's horns, shoving the creature's head back with all his might. For a moment, it seemed like he would fail and fall down to a sudden death, but then, the creature's thin neck gave way. The demon shrieked again. Jason actually managed a smile again. "Yea, little fucker, shriek" He breathed heavily, but he didn't care. This fight would end, and it would end in his favor. "I'll show you a real shriek, ugly piece of shit" Jason pushed with all his might, straining his muscles to their very limits. This was it. When the head of the creature was pushed back as far as Jason possibly could manage, he opened his mouth once again. *"SHOCKWAVE SHOCKWAVE NO DEMON SCREAM!"*

The scream broke the air with great fury. It was the most powerful one Jason had ever created, and he knew it. The creature was thrown back with devastating force and almost thrown over the other side of the platform. Two of the demon's wings were now contorted in weird ways. Jason didn't waste a second. With a smile, he sprinted forward. He had to finish the fight while the beast hadn't recovered yet. He shouldered his guitar and sprung. His left hand grabbed one of the demon's horns. His right hand tore his axe from its shoulder strap. Jason's feet beat heavily into the demon's chest area, and held there. The beast shrieked once more, it's final, defiant shriek, before Jason swung his right arm with all his might and brought the axe down on the demon's skull. 

The ensuing crack sounded like a breaking rock. Jason fell off the beast, his energy totally depleted by the last desperate move. _Next time, don't let them get in close._ Jason knew it was true. This wouldn't have been so hard if he hadn't let the creature surprise him. The demon still stood, Jason's axe solidly wedged in it's skull. The fires in its eyes seemed to fade away. Then slowly, ever so slowly, the creature toppled to the side, hitting the ground with a dull thud. Jason breathed a sigh of relief. This guy was a goner. He vowed to himself to never let a demon surprise him again and dropped his head onto the black soil, panting. The sudden burst of energy he had used, combined with the sooty air of the abyss had totally drained him for now.

After a few minutes, Jason slowly brought himself to his elbows. With this immediate threat solved, it was time to assess the overall situation. He stood up, his ribs still hurting (the last fight couldn't have made it much better). Only then did he realize how precarious his position actually had been. Wide-eyed, Jason looked around. He was standing on the top of a great natural pillar of the black stone, towering above most of the close scenery. All around him, he saw dazzling heights, rugged rock formations and when he looked well, demonic creatures. Right below him flowed a great river of lava and close to that stood something that almost seemed a natural lava-rock palace. No sign of anything that resembled the normal world. Nothing, no hope. He looked around to the ground closer again. There were still pieces of gateway lying around. If he was never gonna get out again, he might as well take a souvenir. Jason crammed a piece of the tunnel in his pocket and set his first steps into hell.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 23, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates - Elaine Cruskent*

"The only reason my aura is so perturbed is because I keep having to cover up for Kent every time he does something stupid, which is every time," Elaine said calmly.

"As you can see, she's rather in a bad mood now, and I don't really know why. Don't worry, it'll pass. She's usually much more friendly than this," Kent explained.

"Sorry. Dinner sounds like an excellent idea, maybe I'll feel better with some food in my stomach," Elaine replied, shrugging.

----
*Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*

"Whoa, he's got six arms just like I do. That's pretty amazing, I thought Devil Fruit abilities can't be replicated," Randall said as he arrived on the battlefield, observing Drake's fight with Tyson. His expressionless face was entirely at odds with his comment. "Are you going to recruit him, too?"

"That's an awesome idea, but - _ugh_ - one six-armed man - _argh_ - is good enough - _gu-HAGH_ - for my crew," Drake replied, his speech interspersed with occasional pauses as he kept vomiting. 

"I see. You don't look so good," Randall said, raising an eyebrow.

He stood in front of the vomiting Drake and looked at the opponent, who now appeared positively monstrous, with his jet black skin and bone white eyes.

"Hey, you've got six arms, I've got six arms. Tag in?" Randall asked Tyson as his other 4 arms morphed out of his sleeves each one arming itself with a weapon.
"Incidentally, is that the Octopus fruit or something?"

"Spider," Tyson answered obligingly, baring his fangs at him. Literally.

"Ah, right. How did I forget about that," Randall wondered aloud, scratching his head with one of his hands. With another, he raised his gun and fired a shot at Tyson.

"Gold Shield!"

A shield made of solid gold, as the voice described, solidified from a pool of what appeared to be liquid gold on the floor and rose up. The bullet deflected off the shield harmlessly, although it created a minor dent.

"I'd rather Tyson finish off that half-dead guy down there instead of having to fight you. It'd be terribly disappointing if he died due to being so weak, then I'd have six less arms to help me out with my work," the blond man said snidely.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Marine HQ Mariejois- Days before The war.
> 
> Ben "Chimney" Jacobs and the other two of the Triumvirate sit in there chairs, Ben has grown increasingly annoyed by the two elderly gentleman that sit within the chambers. "Sirs... We have received word, the king of the Lotus kingdom has refused our offer once more. Ben rubs his chin at this news. "We have offered them an alliance, to become part of our group for years now and they still defy us. If i could get my hands on that weapon i would be able to build us countless numbers more." He stood up and looked at the other two men.
> 
> "I propose one final act, We shall request his aid once more, If he denies us again, Then we have no choice but to believe he wishes to do war with the government. There is no man alive who would want to see the pirates continue to run free and destroy our world. Just look at the rookies and those blasted Yonkou. I propose, if he should deny us once more, That we release the buster call. What say you Shinra, Barrt?



Shinra Miyamoto stroked his drooping snow white mustache, a troubled look appearing on his old and weathered face. During his 112 years on the planet, 90 of those spent with the Marines, he had seen many atrocities committed in the name of justice. The Buster Call was merely the latest of many horrors that the World Government had schemed up in their quest to consolidate its power across the world. It was a tool of fear meant to keep the other nations in line. 

He looked at Ben with his piercing gray eyes. Shinra knew that the much younger man thought him an old doddering fool. *"I would caution against this petty warmongering. To destroy such an ancient culture as the Lotus Kingdom would be an irrevocable loss to the world. They have nothing to gain from declaring war against us, and no weapon is worth that price. I would advise that we continue to have peaceful dialogue with the king." *

Shinra turned towards the Commander in Chief of the World Government Forces, Blake Godsend, and the Marine Fleet Admiral, Archer Armstrong. They both sat by the great double doors of the room, observing the meeting silently. High ranking though they were, here they were merely servants, extensions of the Triumvirate's will. Shinra once sat in their chairs during days gone by, before anyone had ever heard of the name of Pirate King. *"What say you two on this matter?" *

The almost ten foot tall Fleet Admiral eyed the Commander in Chief sitting beside him, and shrugged. To Shinra it seemed like only yesterday that Archer was a hell raising Ensign, chasing anything with a skirt. "I've seen the destructive potential of the Buster Call with my own eyes," Archer said. "With all due respect my lords, that kind of power isn't something you let loose unless you've exhausted all options." It really didn't matter however what Archer, or even the Commander in Chief, thought. Ultimately they would carry out the orders of the Triumvirate, whether they liked it or not.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Marine HQ Mariejois- Days before The war.
> 
> Ben "Chimney" Jacobs and the other two of the Triumvirate sit in there chairs, Ben has grown increasingly annoyed by the two elderly gentleman that sit within the chambers. "Sirs... We have received word, the king of the Lotus kingdom has refused our offer once more. Ben rubs his chin at this news. "We have offered them an alliance, to become part of our group for years now and they still defy us. If i could get my hands on that weapon i would be able to build us countless numbers more." He stood up and looked at the other two men.
> 
> "I propose one final act, We shall request his aid once more, If he denies us again, Then we have no choice but to believe he wishes to do war with the government. There is no man alive who would want to see the pirates continue to run free and destroy our world. Just look at the rookies and those blasted Yonkou. I propose, if he should deny us once more, That we release the buster call. What say you Shinra, Barrt?



Bartt the "Patient Tyrant"

Bartt listened to his fellow Triumvirate, one of the extremely few people that he truly had respect for.

"The incoming shipment of Lotus Island slaves has almost come to a halt as well. I realize that it is not the strongest country, but I did not realize they would be so foolish as to refuse our hospitality. Go and give them another chances if you wish. I am in favor of a swift and percise punishment to this island as soon as possible. If they are not able to survive... then they were not strong enough to be worthy of walking on this earth. Perhaps we could even sent Admiral Aihato or even Admiral Lekein." Bartt said giving his two cents.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

*Bridgetop Country/Phoenix Pirates vs Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Rose winced instinctively as Lucio charged at her with his blade drawn, her battered body unable to dodge in time. One thought crossed her mind in that brief second; this was going to sting, but on the bright side it would certainly make for an awesome looking scar. Out of nowhere, Syrei appeared in front of her with his moongarm held aloft, which she still affectionately thought of as a giant steak knife. The sound of steel clashing against steel rung out as he parried Lucio's slash.  

"Syrei!" Rose exclaimed with a smile. 

The swordsman turned towards her and returned his smile. "Sorry to interrupt your fight Rose, but this guy has a sword, I'd love if you let me fight him," he said. Rose shrugged. "No problem. I'm not that good fighting with steak knives anyway..." She stuck her tongue out at Lucio. "He's gonna kick your ass."  Rose backed away and flopped to the ground, sitting cross legged. 

_One year ago on Peach Island...
Rose stood back and observed her handiwork with a satisfied expression. A rickety old log raft lay on the beach, barely held together by pieces of rope.  It had taken Rose a day and a night to build the raft. Anyone with a modicum of seafaring experience could see that the raft wouldn't last long on the open ocean, but if you told Rose that she would just laugh. "Grand Line here I come!" Rose exclaimed in a bright and energetic voice. 

Rose tossed a sack of peaches and a flask of water onto the raft. It was barely enough to get her through a day of course, but things like planning didn't matter to Rose. An adventure wasn't something that you planned, no it was something that you jumped into with your eyes closed and a smile on your face. Rose slowly pushed the raft towards the incoming waves. This was it, the beginning of her adventure. Suddenly a voice called out to her from above. 

*"ROSE!!!"* 

Rose looked upwards and saw her sister Amy riding atop a cloud. Amelia descended to the beach and leaped off the cloud. Rose smiled from ear to ear. "AMY!" she cried with joy. "What are you doing here?" 

"I'm on break from the academy for the next week," Amelia responded. She eyed the busted up raft and then Rose. "What the heck are you doing Rosey?" 

"Isn't it obviously silly. I'm starting my journey. You came to join me right?"  Rose said. Amelia shook her head and glared at Rose. "Are you insane? You can't go out on that thing." Rose patted the raft and laughed. "Well it's only temporary. You know until we find a better ship and a crew. So you ready to go? You'll be my first mate. Next we need to find a chef to join the crew, and then a magician, or maybe a -" 

"ROSEY! STOP IT!" Amelia shouted in a fury. Rose paused and stared at her sister with a questioning face. "I'm not going anywhere with you!"  Amelia said. 

"You mean you're not...you're not gonna join me?" Rose asked in a low voice.

"No I'm here to take you back home!" Amelia grabbed Rose by the arm. Rose shook her head and resisted her sisters pull. "Amy you're supposed to come with me. I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen."  Without warning Amelia spun around and slapped Rose across the face. Rose sprawled onto the sand and looked up at Amelia with a shocked face. "Enough with the fantasies Rose. I'm a Marine recruit, and you...well you're just a 16 year old girl who plays pretend. It was a pirate who killed my father. I'll be damned if I let you become one!"  Amelia pointed her right hand at the raft. A swirling cloud formed around her palm and shot towards it. *"Cloud Clutch!" *_

_Right now..._
As Rose watched the duel, it quickly became apparent to her that Syrei wasn't his usual self. He must've been seriously injured in his fight with Garvin's thugs. "Rose get out of here! I'll hold this guy off!" Syrei shouted. 

Rose stood up, balling up her metal gloved fists. She wasn't about to leave her nakama behind. Before Rose could intercede she was attacked from behind without warning. Rose turned around at the last second to see a young female Marine hurtling towards her, energy surging all about her body. "You're under arrest Phoenix D. Rose by order of Ensign Ryuu Shina!" the Marine girl cried before throwing a flurry of fists in a blur of speed.  
*
"Dragon's Rain!" *

Rose crashed through the wall of a nearby house. As the dust cleared Rose slowly sat up, bleeding out of the corner of her mouth. Her body couldn't take much more of this abuse. She got back to her feet and exited through the giant hole in the wall. "I'm gonna wallop ya, then I'm leaving with my crew!" she told the Marine girl with a smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Pyro said:


> Bartt the "Patient Tyrant"
> 
> Bartt listened to his fellow Triumvirate, one of the extremely few people that he truly had respect for.
> 
> "The incoming shipment of Lotus Island slaves has almost come to a halt as well. I realize that it is not the strongest country, but I did not realize they would be so foolish as to refuse our hospitality. Go and give them another chances if you wish. I am in favor of a swift and percise punishment to this island as soon as possible. If they are not able to survive... then they were not strong enough to be worthy of walking on this earth. Perhaps we could even sent Admiral Aihato or even Admiral Lekein." Bartt said giving his two cents.



"Of the three, Two are in agreement Shinra." Ben sat down and looked over at the eldest of them. "Your ideals are fine, But we must think of it this way. They have nothing to gain by defying us, but everything to lose. Yet they only have things to gain by joining the world government. Yet they have defied our offer of alliance for years now. We have exhausted all negotiations with them. They have a weapon that we can not simply let slip into the isles of history." 

Ben shook his head. "We must take action before our enemies do. If not as a member of this group, then i shall do so as a King. With two of three in agreement, I declare the buster call, the greatest bargaining chip we have, to be used should they deny us once more and openly declare us their enemies. Send ward to Admiral Aihato, Let her decide if she will go."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

_*Mariejois/The Triumvirate...*_
Shinra shook his head with disappointment. Had he been a younger man he might have protested this more vigorously. It was strange how the longer you lived, the more you saw the same mistakes repeated over and over again. He had been brought into this Triumvirate because of his wisdom and experience, however he felt like he was being treated more like an old relic then a respected wise man. 

Shinra slowly stood up, propping himself up on his Adam wood walking stick. A snow white fox that had been sleeping contentedly by his feet, stirred and leaped atop his shoulders, nuzzling Shinra's fur coat with its nose. *"Fine, but we must allow them one last opportunity to agree to our demands before we attack," * he told Ben with conviction in his voice. 

Meanwhile Archer sighed inwardly. "This is going to be a disaster..." he whispered to the Commander in Chief. A worried look appeared on his face when Admiral Aihato was mentioned to command the Buster Call. That woman was a fanatic, she wouldn't just raze the island, she'd kill every man, woman, and child on it, and wouldn't stop until she achieved her goal. Archer bowed his head respectfully towards Ben. 

"I will send word to Admiral Aihato immediately, but if I may sir, perhaps we should send Admiral Kurokarasu instead. I believe his skills and demeanor would be more...um...appropriate for this mission," Archer said in a humble voice.

 Kurokarasu was an Admiral after Archer's own heart, not a fanatic like Aihato, and as for Lekein, well he was just weird.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2011)

*Blake Godsend?*

Blake had kept a silent presence during the meeting, deep in thought. He was rather pissed off that he?d been dragged to one of the Triumvirate?s famous debates. Blake had better things to do and he had held his tongue, not wanting to say something that could cause him to lose his position.

*?Why can?t I just have one peaceful day??* He muttered under his breathe, having just came back to Mariejois after he had to respond to several countries? call for marines. 

This Great Age of Piracy may have been great for pirates, but it was hell for him. Blake clenched his fist at the thought of sending a Buster Call to an island just because they disagreed with the Government. He was more concerned for the lives of the marines sent there, though. He was familiar with Lotus Kingdom and knew they had skilled warriors there, no problem for an Admiral, especially not someone like Aihato.

*?I agree with the Fleet Admiral. We should send Kurokarasu, especially if agreements are to be made??*


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Mariejois/The Triumvirate...*_
> Shinra shook his head with disappointment. Had he been a younger man he might have protested this more vigorously. It was strange how the longer you lived, the more you saw the same mistakes repeated over and over again. He had been brought into this Triumvirate because of his wisdom and experience, however he felt like he was being treated more like an old relic then a respected wise man.
> 
> Shinra slowly stood up, propping himself up on his Adam wood walking stick. A snow white fox that had been sleeping contentedly by his feet, stirred and leaped atop his shoulders, nuzzling Shinra's fur coat with its nose. *"Fine, but we must allow them one last opportunity to agree to our demands before we attack." * he told Ben with conviction in his voice.
> ...



Ben rubbed his chin. "Kurokarasu is.... Unique... I do not believe his techniques would be of use in this situation. He has too much of a soft spot for those who defy justice. Or perhaps his views of justice are too skewed... We must think of the rules and the regulations as unbreakable and he bends them as he pleases. For this mission, we need one who will follow the rules to a T, who will not bend regulation out of pity or spite." 

Though Admiral Kurokarasu could normally be found slacking off, he is dependable... That much was known. He has even been fighting to change the way that Admiral Aihato thinks. "Summon the Admirals if you wish and discuss this with them, the ones that choose to go may go. But as for the Triumvirate, We have chosen Aihato to lead this campaign."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mariejois...*
Archer nodded at Ben with respect, even thought he disagreed with him. "Of course sir..." It was his job to carry out the will of the World Government to the best of his ability. However he just had a different opinion on what the "best of one's ability" entailed. Someone like Aihato followed the rules to the letter. There was no room for interpretation. Her's was a world of black and white, with no shades of gray. Archer knew that she would never change, just as a Tiger couldn't change its stripes. It was a pity of course, she was still kind of hot. 

At least the Commander in Chief agreed with him. Archer had been an Admiral when Blake-san was still Fleet admiral. They literally had to push the gruff man out of the spot so he would accept the promotion. Even then he still went to the front lines quite often. Archer of course had tried his best to fill the man's shoes as Fleet Admiral. 

Archer closed his eyes and sent out a focused radio signal. There were only three den den mushi's in the world that responded to this signal, and they were worn by the three Admirals themselves, the Marines so-called _"Supreme Attack Force." _

At the same time three den den mushi rang, and the priority message was sent. The message was simple, it was time to assemble. A Buster Call was coming.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

During the war-

Kurokarasu watched as the cannon fire rained down on the island, he had managed to get a few of the villagers out before the attack, under Aihato's nose. "I can't simply allow them to be wiped out." He thought to himself, looking out at sea to the tar boats that housed a handful of villagers. "If we can save but a few... Then that is good..." He looked down and shook his head. "Such a sad sight, this buster call..." But as he was lamenting the attack, he heard an explosion out in the water. "What was that!?" He turned to his tar boats, but found they had be sunk.... "WHO GAVE THE ORDER TO SINK THOSE SHIPS!" He turned to the marines. "They were innocents! You were not to harm them! Who gave the order!?" 

The men gulped. "The...The orders were... No one leaves...." Kuro clenched his fists. "I came here to try and save a handful of innocents... But it seems, I've failed..." In his rage and sadness, he had missed a single boat, housing a few children and parents... Kuro had saved only a handful of the innocents, but it was more then there would have been.


Before the war-

Kurokarasu was at his home, sitting in his office and resting. He was enjoying his day off, it was rare he got them. But as he enjoyed his chair he heard his denden mushi go off. "That's Archers signal." He thought to himself, And when he received the signal he understood, "Buster call....How inhuman..."  He tossed on his black coat and headed for the door. "then it is to assembly we go."


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2011)

*Pier…*

Pier had arrived on some random island in the East Blue where he quickly set up shop, cooking. Perhaps the residents of this island could use some good cooking, they all looked incredibly dire. *“HOHOHOHO!”* He yelled, getting peoples’ attention. 

“Watch as I, Pier, cooks an entire meal in five minute!” Soon enough a large crowd had gathered around to see if this cook could truly do what he boasted. *“INGREDIENTS!”* His stomach opens, revealing a refrigerator. From there, he grabs everything he’ll need, noodles, onions, meat, and sauce. 

*“TIMER ACTIVATE!” *A clock pops out of his head, further amazing the people. The timer ticks, but it doesn’t seem to bother Pier. Instead it keeps Pier moving, knowing exactly how much time he has. “*ONE-HUNDRED CHOPPER!”* His hand turns into his knife and the other becomes sharp as a knife. He then closes his eyes and starts to chop. Within seconds, the meat is perfectly sliced. 

Pier then throws it into the air and eats all the meat. *“GRILL ACTIVATE!”* A grill pops out of his stomach, and the meat is cooked. Soon the onions are tossed on, and Pier increases the heat, perfectly cooking the onions and meet, without burning them. He takes the meat and onion out, puts them in a bowl. He then cooks the sauce and noodles for a minute before saying, *“DING!” *

He whips out a plate and pours all of the cooked items on to the plate. “And finished.” The timer goes off as he says this and it is exactly five minutes. The audience’s eyes all light up with delight and he allows everyone to take a sample, *“EAT UP!” *


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line?*

On an isolated island, there lies a secret laboratory. 

The mist surrounding the island, along with several vicious storms in the area, keeps it under the radar. This allowed the scientists who lived there to perform nightmarish experiments which would frighten most of the known world if anyone knew what they were doing. It of course was all in the name of ?justice?, though. 

Science would preserve the world, precluding it from falling into disarray. That was what these scientists? thoughts were as they worked on their latest project? 

On a lab table there was a nude body. The only thing actually covered was the body?s face, protected by a black mask with flame on it. They?d been able to remove his clothes, but not the mask. It was stuck, for when they found him, when the body was mere charred remains; the intense heat that had burnt him caused the mask to fuse, becoming the man?s face. Truly horrific, but to the scientists it made him the perfect specimen.

The surgery had already been completed so now all they had to do was wake him. Big blocky pieces of mechanical equipment had been set up, wires and tubes connected to his body. 












*?Bring him to life.?* Head scientist commanded. He was a strange short man wearing glasses and a sinister smile on his face. The other scientists nodded and by pressing buttons and levers, lightning ran through the man?s body, jolting him awake. 

It was more lightning then the average human body could take, but this man was above human now. His eyes open groggily and he blinks a few times, taking in his surroundings. He then rises up, his chest and shoulders going up, but his legs remaining in the same position. 

*?How do you feel??* One of the scientists asked, looking at this man with hopeful eyes. ?Confused and blank. Who am I?? He asked. *?That is to be expected.* *You?re Agent Monty and you serve the Government by hunting down pirates.? *Another scientist answered. Just how many were in the room? The man examines his arms and looks down at his hands. He then touches his face.

?My face? What happened to my face?? He asked. ?*A pirate scarred you.?* Now the man stands up, surveying these scientists. They looked very weak to him for some reason. Maybe it was because he detected heat from them, but not from himself. All he felt was steely cool. ?Why do I feel cold?? Am I dead?? He questioned. 

They all shake their heads. The man starts to stretch and when he swings his arm, a blade emerges. The scientist all jump. The man then looks at them. ?It appears there is more then meets the eye to me?? He stated. ?Why are you all scared? Are you hiding something?? He steps closer to them and one scientist shakes his head, *?No. We?re just surprised you?re recovering so fast.? *

The man is clearly confused now. ?Recovering from what?? He asked. The man starts to sweat and says, *?A pirate attack! You weren?t injured badly and we had to rebuild you?? *There is deathly silence. 

?You?re telling the truth.? All of them sigh; relieved to know that there little experiment wasn?t going to kill them. The man?s eyes are focused on his blade, though. Then came the little flashes of memory.

First he saw fire, then the devil himself, first he thought he?d been to hell, but the visions continue, becoming clearer. He was a former marine, wanted for treason after killing his captain. He then became a pirate, joining some crew led by a?. Dante. 

He had failed his captain and thus, was burnt alive. That was all he remembered, but he was certain that he wasn?t this agent Monty. What was his name, though? He couldn?t remember a name. ?What else can I do??? He muttered and he swings with his other arm to see if a blade emerges. Instead it transform into a flame thrower. Grinning, he realizes something else. He liked fire. 












He looks at the scientists who are now shaking. The cyborg activates the flame thrower, lighting his sword on fire ?You lied to me.? He stated, before attacking a female scientist, her body catching fire. ?*Damn it!?* One of the scientists shouted, trying to get back to a table and shut down the? cyborg?s system. His throat is cut swiftly and this man continues to kill. One by one, they all fall DOWN.

As one scientist is killed, he slams a button which says, Den Den Mushi. Somewhere, a marine squad hears a man scream, *?WE NEED BACK UP! PROJECT 666 IS GONE ASTRAY! PLEASE-?* He is cut off as the cyborg ends his cry. He then turns his attention to the director and says, ?You?re the last. Before you die, tell me the truth.? Tears fall down the man?s eyes and he then lets out a laugh. 

*?You?re beautiful! We transformed you from a piece of charred shit to this perfection! I?m a damn god! You?re my lifework, KUMORI!? *The cyborg?s eyes widen. That was his name. He was Kumori, Kumori the Hellstorm! Having lost his interest in the man, he merely throws him across the burning laboratory and says, ?You?ll live. If you can make it out of here.? 

The man continues to laugh as Kumori walks away, going up the elevator. One of the scientist?s still crawling tries to make it through, but his hand is crushed. The doors to the elevator open and Kumori steps out. On the top was a base, a cover for the laboratory below. Kumori smashes everything in the base and then he uses his flamethrower to spray everything with fire. 

Although he is incredibly calm, there is still fury behind this, pure wrath in its most potent form. As he walks out of the burning base, only one thing is on his mind. Revenge. 

He still didn?t know the full array of his new cybernetic abilities, but one of them was the ability to access the profile of any known pirate on the planet and see all of the information gathered on him. As he searched through his databases, his eyes showed blurring numbers, and Kumori laughs. Everything was in here. From marine base locations to passwords? 

It was foolish to think that this man could truly serve the Government in the first place. He had betrayed them before; this would only be the second time. However, none of this mattered. He finally reached that profile. ?Dante Masters? You thought I was dead. Left me to rot in the North Blue? But now I know everything about you, you damn bastard. I told you on the day we met that I would kill you and I never lie??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

*The West Blue...*
Annie slinked through the various aisles of the posh women's boutique, doing some last minute "resupplying." Every time Annie saw something she liked, usually a colorful blouse, or a pair of jeans, she would stuff the article of clothing into her shoulder bag with a blur of her hands. She stopped in front of a black silk dress. There were a lot of zero's on the price tag. It wasn't very practical for assassinations but still a girl should always be prepared.  As Annie reached for the dress a hand clamped down on her wrist. 

"Could you please open up your bag maam?" asked a big lug with a block face and crew cut. He wore a black suit with a black t-shirt underneath, strictly a small time lacky for sure. _So tacky_, Annie thought. Suddenly there was a silver six shooter pointed in the man's face. His eyes bugged out as he came face to face with the business end of cold steel, and he slowly released his grip. Annie locked eyes with him, casting a cold hard stare. "I don't really like what you're implying fella. Are you saying that I'm stealing or something?"  

The man took a deep breath, trembling visibly. "Uh...no..."

The six shooter was back in Annie's holster in a flash. "Alrighty then," she said with a smile, while casually grabbing the black dress and stuffing it into her bag. A tiny growl of protest came from within the bag. "Quiet down you. I'll get ya some chow later," she said into the bag. Annie slammed a note into the man's chest and headed out the door, leaving him a trembling and sweating wreck. He slowly opened up the note and read it...

*IOU 
...one bullet.*

Annie laughed as she exited the store, just as the man fainted. She almost felt sorry for the lug. She would really pay back the store though, when she got some money that was. The Don had taken most of her cash sadly. A loud commotion snapped Annie back to attention. The street was in chaos. There was a large group of people enveloped in a large net. She noticed a smaller group arguing amongst themselves. A girl punched a guy in the face and shouted at him. 

Annie shook her head and tipped the brim of her cowboy hat low over her eyes. She didn't want to get recognized out in these streets. Those guys were looking for trouble in the wrong town. This island belonged to the Don, and he didn't take kindly to troublemakers. If they knew what was good for them they'd quit while they were ahead...and alive.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

> *Pattaya*​
> They had gotten a call that a pirate crew was causing massive problems  on a nearby island, so the Golden Snake crew was called in to assist in  the apprehension of the pirates. The ship itself was ready for battle,  as were its soldiers... well expect for one...
> 
> The former Lieutenant, now Ensign, of the Marines that went by the name  Pattaya walked the deck, now once again wearing the flame shorts and  nothing else, and what was really weird was that he was holding a human  sized pinada over his shoulder as he walked. Kaizo looked at him, the  familiar look on his face, and he approached the Ensign. And asked  "politely" to get the giant mass of candy.
> ...



"You are pathetic." Kaizo turned from the ensign and made his way towards Jinto. "Are you going to tell me what this is all about?" He questions the Lt. "We're headed towards that island." Jinto points out at the land mass in front of them, a cloud of black smoke rising from it's center. "An old group of pirates have surfaced. We are to eliminate them. Not to bring them in for questioning." Kaizo nodded. "A simple task, we are out to kill then?" Jinto nods. "They deserve an honorable death, if we must kill them. Then we shall let them go out fighting."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mariejois...*
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong sat at a giant round table in the center of the grand meeting chamber, awaiting the arrival of the Admirals. While waiting he also reviewed the files of each of the Vice Admirals who would be commanding a Buster Call warship. 

Cipher Pol had already been dispatched to create and lay a cover story for the impending Buster Call, and eliminate any potential troublemakers in the media. Archer hated that part, it made him feel no better then a criminal, but such was the reality of preemptive warfare. The World Government had to win the hearts and minds of the people, and if that failed, cower them into fear with the unrestrained devastation of a Buster Call. Not for the first or last time he found himself wondering just who's interests he was serving. He removed the troubling thought from his head and circled the names of the Vice Admirals who would go. 

Archer would allow only two Admirals to command the Buster Call. The Celestial Dragons had decreed that at least one Admiral had to be present at Mariejois at all times in case of an emergency. No one wanted a repeat of the infamous slave revolt that had burned half of the city almost a decade ago.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mariejois...*
> Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong sat at a giant round table in the center of the grand meeting chamber, awaiting the arrival of the Admirals. While waiting he also reviewed the files of each of the Vice Admirals who would be commanding a Buster Call warship.
> 
> Cipher Pol had already been dispatched to create and lay a cover story for the impending Buster Call, and eliminate any potential troublemakers in the media. Archer hated that part, it made him feel no better then a criminal, but such was the reality of preemptive warfare. The World Government had to win the hearts and minds of the people, and if that failed, cower them into fear with the unrestrained devastation of a Buster Call. Not for the first or last time he found himself wondering just who's interests he was serving. He removed the troubling thought from his head and circled the names of the Vice Admirals who would go.
> ...



Kurokarasu had used his tar road to make way towards the meeting room. As he neared he couldn't see any of the other Admirals or even vice Admirals in sight yet... Perhaps he was the earliest, that was odd... usually he was the one who was late. "Forgive me, Am i too late? did i miss the meeting?" The massive ten foot man stepped through the window, leaving a trail of tar as he slowly solidified back to human form.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kurokarasu had used his tar road to make way towards the meeting room. As he neared he couldn't see any of the other Admirals or even vice Admirals in sight yet... Perhaps he was the earliest, that was odd... usually he was the one who was late. "Forgive me, Am i too late? did i miss the meeting?" The massive ten foot man stepped through the window, leaving a trail of tar as he slowly solidified back to human form.



Archer shook his head. "No you're early in fact..." He slid a file across the table toward the tar-man's direction. The file detailed all the relevant details of the upcoming mission as well as the Vice Admirals who would be commanding each ship; Pride, Rago, Masters, and Razor. 

"A Buster Call has been initiated against the Lotus Kingdom. This is a priority mission ordered by the Triumvirate themselves,"  Archer said grimly. "Two Admirals will command the attack. I've called this meeting to gauge your interests in taking on this mission."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Archer shook his head. "No you're early in fact..." He slid a file across the table toward the tar-man's direction. The file detailed all the relevant details of the upcoming mission as well as the Vice Admirals who would be commanding each ship; Pride, Rago, Masters, and Razor.
> 
> "A Buster Call has been initiated against the Lotus Kingdom. This is a priority mission ordered by the Triumvirate themselves,"  Archer said grimly. "Two Admirals will command the attack. I've called this meeting to gauge your interests in taking on this mission."



Kuro took the file and began to look it over, he was concerned about the attitudes of some of the vice admirals, even more concerned that it had been ordered top priority by the Triumvirate.... They never acted unless something was truly dire. "A weapon...?" Kuro had questioned. "What kind of weapon are we facing here?" He shook his head. "No, better then that, If the Triumvirate have picked this mission, then who was it they wanted to go for the Admirals? I can only suspect given the information, it was not me."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mariejois....*
*Clank! Clank! Clank! Clank!*

The sound of high-heels meeting up with marbel floor could be heard echoing through the halls of the the "Holy Land". Marines present in the hall made haste to clear the way for the person walking before them and took extra precaution to salute. Yes, precaution. Normally, one would salute out of respect, however, fear seemed to be their motive for salute. 

Finally, the footsteps came to a halt as they reached a grand meeting hall. There, standing before Fleet Admiral Archer and Admiral Kurokarasu, was none other than Admiral Aihato. She stood just as tall as her comrades, which was unusual for a woman and it only added to her deadly aura.

She took a glance at Kurokarasu and rolled her eyes at the man. The Admiral then focused her gaze on the Fleet Admiral, "Of course I shall be one of the Admirals leading the attack." Aihato said with a stern tone. "Not a single blade of grass will remain of the Lotus Kingdom. That defiant breath will be their last."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Mariejois....*
> *Clank! Clank! Clank! Clank!*
> 
> The sound of high-heels meeting up with marbel floor could be heard echoing through the halls of the the "Holy Land". Marines present in the hall made haste to clear the way for the person walking before them and took extra precaution to salute. Yes, precaution. Normally, one would salute out of respect, however, fear seemed to be their motive for salute.
> ...



"Anglora-San. Perhaps it would be best if you stayed here at the base. I can handle this mission my self." Kurokarasu commented. "If it's an island, then my abilities are best suited for that kind of combat." His hand dripped boiling tar down onto the ground. "It would be good for you to take a day off for once, Care for yourself, go to a spa... Enjoy the company of a man perhaps." Kuro  could be a tad perverted at times, but would never admit to it. He would deny the claims and explain it away as mere concern or enjoying the freedom they have been given.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Anglora-San. Perhaps it would be best if you stayed here at the base. I can handle this mission my self." Kurokarasu commented. "If it's an island, then my abilities are best suited for that kind of combat." His hand dripped boiling tar down onto the ground. "It would be good for you to take a day off for once, Care for yourself, go to a spa... Enjoy the company of a man perhaps." Kuro  could be a tad perverted at times, but would never admit to it. He would deny the claims and explain it away as mere concern or enjoying the freedom they have been given.



"Don't be a fool, Shiwo." Aihato quickly rebutted. "You and your pirate-loving philosophy could never carry out the purpose of a Buster Call. Absolute Justice, you must be willing to make split second decisions that will impact the future of the world; decisions that are directly linked to Justice. A Buster Call is meant to completely eradicate evil, and that's exactly what I'm going to do.

"The Lotus Kingdom has spoken; they've pushed away the helping hand of the World Government. They hold the power of one of the most powerful weapons in the world. Suppose they decided to rebel and attack Mariejois or the Marine HQ with it? We will erase this problem before it has a chance to flourish.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> "Don't be a fool, Shiwo." Aihato quickly rebutted. "You and your pirate-loving philosophy could never carry out the purpose of a Buster Call. Absolute Justice, you must be willing to make split second decisions that will impact the future of the world; decisions that are directly linked to Justice. A Buster Call is meant to completely eradicate evil, and that's exactly what I'm going to do.
> 
> "The Lotus Kingdom has spoken; they've pushed away the helping hand of the World Government. They hold the power of one of the most powerful weapons in the world. Suppose they decided to rebel and attack Mariejois or the Marine HQ with it? We will erase this problem before it has a chance to flourish.



"Suppose they feel that we will use the weapon for more then just protecting citizens." Kuro shook his head. "I have no love for pirates Aihato, i respect those that fight for justice. To destroy people who haven't harmed a soul and wish only for adventure, or to take down groups that have only fought with other pirates is simply slaughter. There is no justice in that." Kuro looked at his fellow admiral. 

"The Lotus kingdom deserves a chance to explain itself, before we simply resort to wiping them out completely. And if they should chose to make enemies of us, then what of the children? Have they done anything wrong? Do they deserve to be destroyed along with those who knowingly fight us?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Suppose they feel that we will use the weapon for more then just protecting citizens." Kuro shook his head. "I have no love for pirates Aihato, i respect those that fight for justice. To destroy people who haven't harmed a soul and wish only for adventure, or to take down groups that have only fought with other pirates is simply slaughter. There is no justice in that." Kuro looked at his fellow admiral.
> 
> "The Lotus kingdom deserves a chance to explain itself, before we simply resort to wiping them out completely. And if they should chose to make enemies of us, then what of the children? Have they done anything wrong? Do they deserve to be destroyed along with those who knowingly fight us?"



Aihato raised a brow at Kurokarasu. She honestly couldn't believe that there are people in the world that doesn't agree upon Absolute Justice. "There's such a thing known as 'necessary evil'. However, I define it as 'Necessary Good'. People must be sacrificed for the greater good of this world! It's inevitable! That is why the Marines exist! We sacrifice our lives everyday to preserve Justice and protect the innocent!"

"If it takes the sacrifice of a couple of people's lives to ensure the future of the World Government and protection of the world, then so be it. I won't allow your sweet spot for pirates to get in the way of Justice. I'd sooner kill you myself before that happens!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> Aihato raised a brow at Kurokarasu. She honestly couldn't believe that there are people in the world that doesn't agree upon Absolute Justice. "There's such a thing known as 'necessary evil'. However, I define it as 'Necessary Good'. People must be sacrificed for the greater good of this world! It's inevitable! That is why the Marines exist! We sacrifice our lives everyday to preserve Justice and protect the innocent!"
> 
> "If it takes the sacrifice of a couple of people's lives to ensure the future of the World Government and protection of the world, then so be it. I won't allow your sweet spot for pirates to get in the way of Justice. I'd sooner kill you myself before that happens!"



"I've told you, I carry no love for pirates." Kuro shook his head. "But to kill off the innocent as a symbol of our power, to merely force others into peace by scaring them? Is that the message we wish to send? Do as we say or you shall be destroyed. That does not bring about peace, that brings fear. Fear will bring about anger and in that anger we will create new enemies. Will we continue to destroy every crop of new enemies that comes up until there are none left? Is this the kind of world you wish to live in?" 

Kurokarasu shook his head. "Anglora, you are quite beautiful, shouldn't your heart reflect that radiance? Why do you allow it to be tainted black?" Kuro looked at Archer. "Since our third member hasn't shown and both of us wish to go, Can we leave him here and depart? Or shall we listen to what the vice admirals wish to say as well?"


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2011)

*Admiral Lekein*


Admiral Lekein, "The White Lamb" floated down the hallway towards the meeting room. As he went by, the marines standing post bowed to him rather than saluting him due to their knowledge of his preferences. Lekein knew he was late to the meeting as so a gust of wind came up from behind him and blasted him into the meeting room. Then, the breeze died and the Admiral slowly and softly landed on the ground with a bring angelic aura surrounding him.

"I apologize for my tardiness. My daily rituals have kept me. However, I have come prepared by being fully informed on this issue. I appears that the children of Oda have sinned. I ask, which is better, to cut out the cancerous cells of a body? Or to let that cancer slowly infect the whole being. We must be wary of haste as it can lead to rashness, but an unlawful and ungrateful child must be punished. I advise that we preform an investigation and allow the country to state their case, however if they wish to go against us, then we shall wipe them out without a trace surviving. We cannot have their ideals spreading like a plague." Lekein said in a soft but powerful sounding voice.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 23, 2011)

*Vice Admiral Masters*

Mighty footsteps could be heard stomping through the halls of The Holy Land, his Vice Admiral coat waving as it rests on his broad shoulders. He had received word that he would be accompanying one of the Admirals along with 3 other Vice Admirals in the execution of a Buster Call and demanded to know just what was the purpose for the assault.

He enters the meeting hall and looks around at the three Admirals with displease. The three may have been higher ranked than him but that meant nothing to him. He was older than the majority of them but that was not all that discouraged him from gaining their respect. They were each Devil Fruit users...

Masters overlooked them one by one, Kurokarasu, the lazy pirate lover...He always pondered what kind of punishment Oda would deliver to him after he met his end. Aihato, though he did somewhat respect her passion for delivering justice she refused to accept Oda's will, and wielded one of those cursed fruits as well. And then of course there was the fake Angel himself, The White Lamb. Lekein was nothing short of a joke in Adam's mind, but he was at least capable of taking care of business when necessary. 
*
"What is the meaning of this Buster Call,"* he announces sternly, *"I will decide whether the island's destruction is fit to Oda's will."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mariejois...*
Archer rubbed his temples. Listening to the back and forth between Aihato and Kuro was starting to give him a headache. Now he knew why  his hair was starting to gray prematurely. Maybe it was time to retire back to his home in the East Blue, run the family business and perhaps get married for the tenth time to a pretty girl half his age. 

The pleasant fantasy popped like a balloon when he looked at Aihato's face however. He knew she would be a shoe in for the Fleet Admiral position. The Marines with Aihato in charge was a terrifying proposition indeed, and that Archer wouldn't allow as long as he was around to say anything about it. 

Archer raised his hand, indicating silence. "Enough. You've both made your positions quite clear." He gestured towards Aihato and Kuro. "The both of you shall command the Buster Call mission. However there will be certain guidelines." At this point he fixed his gaze on Aihato. Archer was known as a very laid back man, but when he wanted to get his point across he certainly could. "You will allow the Lotus Kingdom one more chance to agree to our demands. Only after you have determined that they are a legitimate threat to the World Government will you be allowed to open fire. Ships bearing civilians, *especially women and children*, are not to be fired upon. Is that understood?"

Finally Archer turned towards Lekein, the latecomer. What a strange bird he was. "Congratulations you get to stay behind and baby sit the world nobles,"  Archer said with a smile.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 23, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The West Blue...*
> Annie slinked through the various aisles of the posh women's boutique, doing some last minute "resupplying." Every time Annie saw something she liked, usually a colorful blouse, or a pair of jeans, she would stuff the article of clothing into her shoulder bag with a blur of her hands. She stopped in front of a black silk dress. There were a lot of zero's on the price tag. It wasn't very practical for assassinations but still a girl should always be prepared.  As Annie reached for the dress a hand clamped down on her wrist.
> 
> "Could you please open up your bag maam?" asked a big lug with a block face and crew cut. He wore a black suit with a black t-shirt underneath, strictly a small time lacky for sure. _So tacky_, Annie thought. Suddenly there was a silver six shooter pointed in the man's face. His eyes bugged out as he came face to face with the business end of cold steel, and he slowly released his grip. Annie locked eyes with him, casting a cold hard stare. "I don't really like what you're implying fella. Are you saying that I'm stealing or something?"
> ...



So what's going on here. What's taking you four so long? Kite had got tired of waiting, so she left Parrot and the ship to go into town. She stopped and looked around at the town, which was now partially a mess Seems you guys were having fun without me she walked over to the people who were trapped under the net I'll be taking these. she went through all of their pockets, taking all of their money and valuables

Hey Kite! Now that's just down right dirty! even though it was Snipe's fault the people were trapped, she wasn't one to take advantage of people who couldn't defend themselves

Shut it. I can do as I please. she smirked as she continued to go through their pockets. "How despicable." "No decency at all." The other town's folk were starting to gather around the group. "Someone needs to stop them," another whispered." Man, you guys don't have much, do you? "Hey Hey! Thief! Give us back our stuff, and set us loose!" "Help! Someone Help Us Please!!!" The people yelled and continued to ask others for help. Be quiet. You poor sacks of shit don't deserve pity. Kite reared back to kick one of the people calling out for help, but she was stopped beforehand

That's enough Kite. Anymore and I won't forgive you. Raven stood up and dusted himself off. Alright guys, seems like our fun is over. Take what you can and head back to the ship. We'll be departing soon.

Tsk. Whatever. with that, Kite tied the nice-sized sack of valuables she just collected to her side, and started going around to the other townspeople, telling them to hand over everything they had as well. Dove, Thrush and Snipe followed suit.

Out of the corner of her eye, Snipe saw something she really liked hanging out of someone's bag. It was black, and looked like a beautiful dress. Hey you! Open up your bag Snipe was looking directly at Annie, and proceeded to head in her direction. Hey! Are you deaf or something? I said open up the bag. Snipe was now right up in Annie's face


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Vice Admiral Masters*
> 
> Mighty footsteps could be heard stomping through the halls of The Holy  Land, his Vice Admiral coat waving as it rests on his broad shoulders.  He had received word that he would be accompanying one of the Admirals  along with 3 other Vice Admirals in the execution of a Buster Call and  demanded to know just what was the purpose for the assault.
> 
> ...



"It has already been decided by the Triumvirate. A vice admiral will  have no say in the matter." Kurokarasu looked over to Archer and  listened to his words. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mariejois...*
> Archer rubbed his temples. Listening to the back and forth between Aihato and Kuro was starting to give him a headache. Now he knew why  his hair was starting to gray prematurely. Maybe it was time to retire back to his home in the East Blue, run the family business and perhaps get married for the tenth time to a pretty girl half his age.
> 
> The pleasant fantasy popped like a balloon when he looked at Aihato's face however. He knew she would be a shoe in for the Fleet Admiral position. The Marines with Aihato in charge was a terrifying proposition indeed, and that Archer wouldn't allow as long as he was around to say anything about it.
> ...



"That will be easy enough for me to understand... Let us hope the Triumvirate share that view Archer-san." Kuro turned his back to the rest of the group and began to walk out. "I shall command one of the ships myself." He spoke sternly... At least that way, he would be able to prevent some of the destruction if he could...


----------



## Pyro (Feb 23, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mariejois...*
> Archer rubbed his temples. Listening to the back and forth between Aihato and Kuro was starting to give him a headache. Now he knew why  his hair was starting to gray prematurely. Maybe it was time to retire back to his home in the East Blue, run the family business and perhaps get married for the tenth time to a pretty girl half his age.
> 
> The pleasant fantasy popped like a balloon when he looked at Aihato's face however. He knew she would be a shoe in for the Fleet Admiral position. The Marines with Aihato in charge was a terrifying proposition indeed, and that Archer wouldn't allow as long as he was around to say anything about it.
> ...



Admiral Lekein listened to his commanding officer give his verdict to the three admirals. He had also noticed Vice Admiral Masters' entrance into the meeting.

"As the the one who was appointed by the world government, and therefore the one that has the blessing of Oda himself. You word is law. Admirals Ahito and Kurokarasu will lead the buster call if it is deemed appropriate. I will tend to the defense of Mariejois and exact quick punishment on any who dare to defile it's holy boundaries." Lekein announced.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "It has already been decided by the Triumvirate. A vice admiral will  have no say in the matter." Kurokarasu looked over to Archer and  listened to his words.



Masters rubbed his chin, so the Triumvirate directly called forth this attack, even if there were Devil Fruit users amongst them he was well aware of their wisdom. In fact they were the next best thing to Oda himself.

He glared towards Kurokarasu, he certainly did not appreciate his belittling him, "I obey a much higher power than the Triumvirate Pirate Lover..."

He then took note of Archer's command, but he knew that there were no innocence in the betrayal of the World Government, the betrayal of the Marines, or the betrayal of Oda.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 23, 2011)

*Mariejois...*
Archer shrugged, a mild smirk appeared on his face. If the Triumvirate didn't like his interpretation of their command, which wouldn't be for the first time of course, then they could fire him for all he cared. Archer would never condone genocide under his watch. All he had to do was think about what if his two dear nieces were on Lotus Kingdom right now. He would hold true to his convictions no matter what. Politicians came and went, as did their agendas, but the Marines would always stand as a symbol of everlasting justice. 

He just hoped that Kuro had the fortitude to keep Aihato in check. When the cannons started firing, that woman would be like a shark smelling blood in the water, both ferocious and unrelenting in her pursuit of "Absolute Justice." It was Aihato's most admirable quality and what made her the first female Admiral in history. Why did such a beautiful woman have to be such an evil bitch, he thought to himself. 

Archer sighed inwardly, feeling like Atlas shouldering the weight of the world on his shoulders. He hoped that this conflict could still be resolved peacefully, but his gut told him it would be a disaster for all sides involved.

_Oda help those people._


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 23, 2011)

During the war-

Nicholas slams a marine into the ground, dragging his face across the dirt and throwing him into the path of a cannonball. His body explodes in mid air and rains down chunks of flesh. "Where the hell... is our backup..." A bloodly marine crawls slowly from the crazed Zoan Prince. "There will be no help for you today." Nicholas stood over the marine and raised his foot. "For the blood you have spilled shall be spilled in kind."  

CRACK! The large group of marines had dwindled down to nothing now. Either they had run or they had been killed. Nicholas had no care for what had happened to them. But when he had seen escape boats, a bit of hope appeared in his heart. "They got the villagers out... So it will just be the knights that die then?" Nicholas smiles somberly. "Then, That will be enough..." 

But as his heart found rest, he heard the explosion and watched the ships sink into the ocean. Rage.... Uncontrollable Rage.... There were no words that came from Nicholas, there needn't be any. He chased down the marines that had run from the earlier fights, He slaughtered them. Taking their swords, their guns, their hands... He removed all their weapons and he slaughtered them. 

The land was becoming more desolated as the ships continued to fire. There was barely any castle remaining... Nicholas knew that his uncle, his mother, his father, his cousin... He knew all of his family... Even his brother... had been destroyed. "ADMIRAL AIHATO! ADMIRAK KUROKARASU! PLEASE SEND REINFORCEMENTS! PLEAZZZZZZZ" the lines went dead, Kurokarasu could only look down at the deck of his ship. "I'll go to the island myself... Let these knights die with honor."


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 24, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra eyed Felix as he floated back down, landing on the pile of rocks on the other side of the chamber. Suddenly, another idea popped into her head. 

She glanced over at Felix seductively, and smiled. "You know, maybe I can learn to like you."

Felix's eyes widened upon hearing this. He wasn't sure if what he had heard was in his head or not. "W-what did you say?" 

Nirra started to approach him. "I mean, you are pretty cute after all." Felix reverted back to his human form. His jaw dropped as Nirra approached him. She placed her hand on his head, running it down his cheek. She then moved down, so that her chest was right in his face. "Maybe I could join you guys. We could at least be close to each other that way."

"That's an excellent idea!" Felix shouted as hearts appeared in his eyes. But before he knew it, Nirra had lifted him into the air and tossed across the chamber. He then smashed into the rock wall on the other, causing it to collapse on top of him. Felix was still smiling as he lay underneath the rubble. It was a a few moments before he suddenly started screaming from the pain. "Gyaaaah! Dammit, aaahhh!"

"I'm glad the rest of my crew didn't see that," Nirra said with a smile. Felix tossed the rocks aside and stood up. "This isn't over yet. That trick won't work on me ag-" Nirra quickly flashed her breasts in front of Felix, sending him flying back from a nosebleed and slamming into the wall. "Again..."


----------



## Gaja (Feb 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You are pathetic." Kaizo turned from the ensign and made his way towards Jinto. "Are you going to tell me what this is all about?" He questions the Lt. "We're headed towards that island." Jinto points out at the land mass in front of them, a cloud of black smoke rising from it's center. "An old group of pirates have surfaced. We are to eliminate them. Not to bring them in for questioning." Kaizo nodded. "A simple task, we are out to kill then?" Jinto nods. "They deserve an honorable death, if we must kill them. Then we shall let them go out fighting."



Taking his time and hanging his pinata to a small hook, making it nice and neat Pattaya heard the order being given out by their commanding officer. Adjusting his hair once he looked at the men storm out like crazy, each of them fired up to do their job and apprehend these evil evil men. Pattaya on the other hand got of the Marine vessel in a much more relaxed fashion and simply walked in to the town.

After all if he didn't wore Marine clothing, and didn't look like he was looking for the pirates he might have an easier time finding them. He might not act like it, but Pattaya knew how to take an alternative approach to something. After all the pirates might very well try and hide until the Marines give up, or just hide a bit, attack Marines that are only in their way, and make a run for the docks and off the island. So with his hands in his pockets, and walking in relaxed fashion the young man slowly made his way through town, his eyes looking for anything out of the ordinary.

*Semmy, Devil Kings ~ Grand Line*​
With their crew on board, the weird exception being Jason who was unavailable, Semmy took it upon himself to get the ship out in to the open sea. With a few members of the crew left back at the island to oversee the people who were now under the leadership of Dante, and a few losses in the battles everyone was here.

The ship was now in the open sea, the island still very much visible, but not nearly close enough for anyone to swim from it to the Satan's Mistress. "*All aboard!!!*" The panda yelled out of the blue, the majority of the crew looking at him and sweat dropping. One of the men was soon placed on the helm to steer the ship, as a couple of other looked at Semmy, their eyes big.

"Chef we want food!!!" all three said in unison, hope in their eyes as Semmy was the least ruthless one of the crews elites. Looking at them through his sunglasses Semmy started walking towards the lower entrance, where the kitchen was as well. "*I'll see if I can make something... on second thought, I'll try and see if I can get the inspiration for it tomorrow.*" He was indeed a cruel one...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 24, 2011)

*Mariejois......*
The Fleet Admiral fixed his gaze on Aihato. Archer was known as a very laid back man, but when he wanted to get his point across he certainly could. "You will allow the Lotus Kingdom one more chance to agree to our demands. Only after you have determined that they are a legitimate threat to the World Government will you be allowed to open fire. Ships bearing civilians, *especially women and children*, are not to be fired upon. Is that understood?"

A wicked grin formed across Aihato's lips, "You have my word, Fleet Admiral-san." Aihato said as she met eyes with her superior. Archer could tell just from the look in her eyes that she was lying. He wouldn't be able to stop any of this, though. It was a direct order from the Triumvirate themselves, the highest authority in the world.

*Lotus Kingdom.....*
*"FIRE!!!!!!"* Admiral Aihato hollared from one of the Buster Call ships. Her eyes reflected the wonton damage that's already been caused by the devestating attack. Their was passion in that woman's eyes, a passion for the the eradication of evil. She won't stop until the only thing you can see in her eyes is the ocean, because the island will have been erased from the world.

Out the corner of her eye, Aihato caught a glimpse of a few ships attempting to escape from the island. They were made out of black tar. "This is Shiwo's doing..." Aihato said to herself as she clenched her fist.

*"FIRE on those ships!!!"* Aihato ordered to the Marines on board. 

One of the Marines ran up to Aihato and saluted. _W-w-with all do respect ma'am, there are innocent citizens on those ships! We were instructed to leave them be!"_

Aihato raised a brow at the Marine and then a pleasent smile formed on her face. By now, the other Marines on the ship were watching the scene in complete fear of what'll happen to their comrade for defying this woman.

Aihato walked up to the Marine and bent down so that she was to his level. "Aren't you the noble one! That's an excellent quality to have darling!"

_"Thank you, ma'am!"_ 

Aihato went to rub him on the head. However, when she touched him, a stream of sparks erupted from her hand, frying the Marine to nothing but a crisp. Aihato glared at his remains and then at everyone on the ship.

"Does anyone else want to speak up? I'm the commanding officer here! This is a BUSTER CALL! THERE'S NO TIME FOR THE WEAK WILLED! If we make the mistake of allowing even a soul to escape this place, we've failed our duty as a Marine!" Aihato stated to the crew.

"I won't repeat myself again!"

The Marine ships fired on the civilian ships, sinking every single one of them.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 24, 2011)

During the war-

"Tar Road!" Kurokarasu threw open his arms, tar flowed forth from his body and stretched out towards the island. His body flowed with the tar, allowing him to pass from one spot to the next at blinding speeds. As the end of the road neared the island, it began to reform into Kurokarasu's body. "So, this is the lotus Kingdom." Kuro looked up at the destroyed castle walls and the castle within it... 

"It was beautiful." He thinks to himself, But as he does so ten Lotus Knights charge him. "GET THE MARINE!" their blades raised into the air, their bodies ready. "Forgive me." Kuro threw up his hand and in what felt like an instant the men were frozen in black tar. "But I feel this is the most humane way to end this." He only hoped Aihato hadn't received the distress call...


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "I like these odds,"  Felix says, punching his open palm, "I don't know, maybe some of us should sit out," Daniel suggests, sheepishly.
> 
> "Eliminate them. *Now*."



*Atlas Pirates - Beelze D. Van vs Daniel Jacobs*

Van looked confused at the big guy, these people were there to get rid of the pirates that just started to bother them by entering the place, but the marine  looked weird, as if he was shy, it was just as if Van couldn?t get mad at him even if he was a marine but he had to take down at least one of them."Hey you big guy, let?s fight outside"Van said as he saw Nirra apparently was going to take Felix as her dancing partner.

Somehow Jacobs accepted the plan as if he didn?t care at all, apparently he already knew that the fight was unavoidable"Hey you sure you want to fight? I wouldn?t mind if we just relax and wait for my comrades to finish"the marine said as Van frowned a little, despite his shyness Daniel was really confident about his allies winning this fight." Sorry, but my crew...our crew will win against yours"the gunner stated as they exited the cave and Beelze took his distance properly "Time to start"he said and dashed towards the member of Arachnophobia.

The pirate was kind of confident as well, he didn?t even drew his gun, landing his left fist in the face of the big guy he took him from the shoulders and used them as support to jump while trying to avoid the wooden mallet that Daniel used to try to hit him"/Dangerous...and tough/"he thought as he landed behind Jacobs and felt a pain in his left hand. This guy was going to be hard to handle. Then Van tried to kick him on the head from behind but the big hand of the marine took his leg and threw him many meters away as the gunslinger crashed against a tree.

"Oh crap... that hurt"he muttered to hmself while recovering from the hit"Hey you okay? we can still say this was a tie and rest a little"Daniel said but Van looked at him as if the guy was a weirdo or something"Worrying about his enemy even If I?m a pirate? I don?t know if he is underestimating me or he is such a good person...but I think he is not trying to insult me or anything"he said the last part looking at Daniel?s eyes, he looked like a good person even if he was a dog of the navy.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 25, 2011)

*Lotus Kingdom...*

Razor stood over several people who had been aboard the civilian ships and had been brought aboard his battleship. They were each soaking wet and quivering with fear on their knees. Razor walked around the group, eyeing each person.

"Why? Why why why why why? We offer you help. We offer you our protection. We offer you our friendship. And you spit in our faces." Razor sighed as he circled around and stopped in front of them again. One of the men in the group finally got the courage to speak up. _"P-please sir...we have nothing to do with any of this...we aren't royalty."_ Razor grabbed the man by the throat and lifted him up to his level. "Nothing to do with this, hm?" His hand began to morph into a pale green claw that covered the man's face. Several marines around the ship watched the scene, quivering in fear themselves.

_"The Vice Admirals ability..."_

*"I've never seen him completely transform. Is it that scary?"*

_"Yep. He usually doesn't need to though."_

Razor grinned as he crushed the man's skull in his lizard-like hand. He then droppedthe body onto the deck, and motioned to the rest of the marines, who promptly began shooting each of the remaining captives.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 25, 2011)

*Lotus Kingdom.....*
Five brightly colored sparks that resembled a firecracker soared through the sky with a loud whistling sound. Marines watched in awe as the firecracker like sparks descended upon the kingdom and made contact with what remained of the castle and the towns. 

*KABOOM!!!!!!!​*
The sparks exploded on contact, causing an explosion of monmumental damage. It looked like an enormous fireworks show on New Year's Day. As the sparks cleared, all that remained was nothing, nothing but rubble and dust from the powerful attack.

Admist the destruction, Admiral Aihato appeared walking out of the smoke with a sinister grin across her face. The area around her was now completely vacant. The mighty Lotus Kingdom had fallen in less than a minute. 

Suddenly, someone stepped into the path of the Admiral. It was none other than Nicholas, the Prince of Lotus Kingdom, or _former_ Prince. His eyes held the look of a beast within them. The aura emitting from his body reeked of hate and sorrow. 

"Oh, hello Prince. Wait, I'm sorry, _former_ prince. Perhaps if you weren't so stubborn and accepted our offer, this horrible tragedy wouldn't have befallen your kingdom." Aihato said in a haughty tone as she taunted the prince. She crossed her arms as cannonballs countined to rain down on the battlefield. 

The prince still didn't say anything. He remained silent and continued to glare at the Admiral. He couldn't find the words that could comprehend just how angry he was at the moment.

"You monsters....you destroy our kingdom and everyone in it, even innocent citizens, just because we didn't want to ally with you. Is this what you call Justice?!" The prince said in a dark tone as tears began to stream down his face.

Aihato couldn't help but snicker, "You couldn't comprehend our reasoning. The events that took place here today is for the greater good of the world. The Lotus Kingdom was a minor problem that could eventually have become a huge threat to the world. We decided to get rid of it before that would happen. Which means even you must go," 

Aihato raised up her hand toward the prince who was now charging directly at the Admiral. A missle-looking spark shot from her hand at the Princewith great speed, much too fast for him to avoid. 

*BOOM!!!!!*​
The prince flinched. He opened his eyes to see a wall of black tar in front of him with Admiral Kurokarasu standing on top of it.

"That's enough."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 25, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Lotus Kingdom.....*
> Five brightly colored sparks that resembled a firecracker soared through the sky with a loud whistling sound. Marines watched in awe as the firecracker like sparks descended upon the kingdom and made contact with what remained of the castle and the towns.
> 
> *KABOOM!!!!!!!​*
> ...



"How far will you take this Anglora!?" Kurokarasu shouts at the other admiral. "You've put him through enough suffering! What use is there to bring him to this point!?" Kurokarasu began to clench his fists and his teeth. "You even killed the innocents who we were informed to let go! You have taken this too far! I am demanding you return to the ship and end this slaughter. There nothing left! You have raised the entire kingdom to the ground! Let us leave this place NOW!" 

Aihato laughed at him and raised her hands. "How dare you stand in the way of our orders!" Kuro raised his own hand. "If you wish to fight me Anglora, then i will not hold back." The wall of tar slowly began to grow, engulfing Nicholas while Anglora was distracted. "Tar Giant." The wall finished it's growth and Kurokarasu has taken on a form the size of a giant, however his boy completely made of tar. "Let us leave, NOW Anglora."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "How far will you take this Anglora!?" Kurokarasu shouts at the other admiral. "You've put him through enough suffering! What use is there to bring him to this point!?" Kurokarasu began to clench his fists and his teeth. "You even killed the innocents who we were informed to let go! You have taken this too far! I am demanding you return to the ship and end this slaughter. There nothing left! You have raised the entire kingdom to the ground! Let us leave this place NOW!"
> 
> Aihato laughed at him and raised her hands. "How dare you stand in the way of our orders!" Kuro raised his own hand. "If you wish to fight me Anglora, then i will not hold back." The wall of tar slowly began to grow, engulfing Nicholas while Anglora was distracted. "Tar Giant." The wall finished it's growth and Kurokarasu has taken on a form the size of a giant, however his boy completely made of tar. "Let us leave, NOW Anglora."



"Hmph!" Aihato lowered her hand. There was no use in two Admirals fighting. Along with it being extremely unprofessional, they'd destroy each other in the process, resulting in the Marines taking a much bigger loss in losing two of their most powerful forces.

"Do what you will, Shiwo. I no longer care, my work is done here." Aihato said as she turned around and started to head back towards the ships. She pointed her finger straight in the air and fired a single spark from it that flew into the sky and exploded, forming the Marine insignia.

*Justice* has been served!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 25, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> "Hmph!" Aihato lowered her hand. There was no use in two Admirals fighting. Along with it being extremely unprofessional, they'd destroy each other in the process, resulting in the Marines taking a much bigger loss in losing two of their most powerful forces.
> 
> "Do what you will, Shiwo. I no longer care, my work is done here." Aihato said as she turned around and started to head back towards the ships. She pointed her finger straight in the air and fired a single spark from it that flew into the sky and exploded, forming the Marine insignia.
> 
> *Justice* has been served!"



Kuro's body shrank back down to it's normal size, his tar self giving away to his normal appearance. "He wont survive long in there." Kuro places his hand on the tar box, slowly the tar begins to wave and move into his hand. Nicholas' is exposed, his body back in his human form. "Find whoever managed to survive." Kuro held his head and sighed. "If you have the chance, Run, she didn't see your true face, you'll be able to hide." 

Nicholas coughed and struggled to stand. "I'll... Never be able to forgive... the government..." Kuro stepped over to Nicholas and shook his head. "I know." The admiral made his way towards the shore when a burned hand clenched his leg. "Let them know... The Lotus Kingdom... Will seek revenge." Nicholas looked up with eyes that bore a strong determination. "Then the government will put you down once more... Live a simple life, Have a simple wife and enjoy it till old age." 

Kuro's body melted into tar and shot off towards the ships as they sailed away from the island. "I wont... Forgive you..." Nicholas's body fell limp, there was nothing left on the island but him.....


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 25, 2011)

*Lotus Kingdom...*

Razor looked at the Aihato's signal in the sky and shook his head. "Hmph. That was a lot faster than I'd thought. But then I guess that's to be expected when that woman's involved." He turned around to see the stack of bodies left on his ship from the executed civilians. He turned to rest of the marines on the ship. "Let's go. We can send the corpses to Volk. It seems the task is complete."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 25, 2011)

Pyro said:


> *Gatrom vs Serena*
> 
> 
> Gatrom's instincts took over as Serena launched herself towards him. Bending his back as far as it could go without snapping, Gatrom watched as Serena's attack flew by his face with only inches to spare.
> ...



A feral smirk was etched on Serena's face as she traded blows with Gatrom. He really had improved, and so had she. It was just as she had foreseen it. During sleepless nights spent in deep contemplation she had pictured how this rematch would go, playing it over and over again in her mind. It was time to take it up a notch. Serena was about to launch a kick, but then Gatrom did something entirely unexpected, he disappeared. Serena's eyes widened as he literally winked out of existence. The air made a popping sound as it rushed in to fill the empty void where his body once stood. 

"What the hell?" she exclaimed, doing a double take. 

Suddenly Gatrom's voice called out from above. *"Oh shit! Watch out!"* Serena snapped her head upwards and saw Gatrom hurtling towards her. She flipped backwards and did a handstand, catching Gatrom under the soles of her boots. "Uh...thanks," he muttered awkwardly, clearly not expecting her to cushion his fall. Serena scowled at Gatrom. "I can't believe you ate a devil fruit..." she said with profound disappointment. 

It wasn't that she had anything against Devil Fruit users per say. Serena just couldn't imagine herself relying on anything other then her own raw potential, the abilities earned through grueling and mind numbing training. Sure it would be tempting to eat some all powerful Logia Devil Fruit, but that was the easy way out in her opinion. Only a few had the confidence to pit themselves against the fates of the world with nothing but their natural Oda given talents. 

Serena shook her head. "What a pity Goliath..." Before Gatrom could leap away or perform another disappearing act, Serena clamped both her legs tightly around Gatrom's neck in a scissor hold, the pressure of her superhuman legs like an iron vice grip. She spun around in a whirl of speed, until she became nothing but a blur. Gatrom's eyes spun around in his head in a daze as Serena increased speed, sending out ferocious wind gusts in her wake. Without warning Serena extended her legs outwards and blasted Gatrom away like a rag doll. 
*
"Cyclonic Kick!"* 

Gatrom flew headfirst over the bridge and passed over wide open water. Serena leaped back to her feet and took a long drag of her cigarette, observing Gatrom's progress and wondering just how well he had mastered his new found DF power. She hoped he wouldn't have to make her fish him out of the water.


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 26, 2011)

*Lotus Kingdom*

Two figures stood on a small boat, a distance away from the island. One of them was a male all in white, and the other a female all in black. 

"You don't like this, do you?" the female asked nonchalantly, even as their boat shook violently due to the shockwaves emitted by the explosions. The cannons of the Buster Call were merciless.

"Well, do you?" the male shot back. His voice was uncharacteristically harsh. 

The female merely shrugged in response and smiled slightly afterwards, despite the attitude of her companion. "It doesn't matter to me. Such things happen all over the world and I've long become numb to it. Don't forget how I've lived before I met you."

"If I can save even one life, that's good enough. Well, I tell a lie, but at the very least, it's better than doing nothing."

"Ah, but you see, you aren't doing nothing. I'm sure you've already tried something."

The white-haired male shook his head. "It's no good; I don't have enough power. I can save maybe one, two, three people, but not much more. It's like a drop in this ocean beneath our feet here compared to the sum of the inhabitants in this kingdom."

"Even as one of the strongest, it's unbelievably difficult to save just one life, huh. It's no wonder that you're upset."

"We've been through this before, Larissa. My powers aren't effective when I'm trying to directly affect too many people. Usually I apply the probability manipulation indirectly, by causing another event that then leads to the effect I want, but there's nothing that will be able to save these people. So the only thing I can do is to simply increase the 'chances of survival for the people on the island', but there's so many people that the effect's too spread out.

I suppose it's inevitable. In the end, 'Chaos' is really all about destruction, after all," he explained.

"It's pointless to berate yourself for something you can't do. We shouldn't even be here in the first place. What if someone notices us? Don't forget your position."

"I know, I know. But I just can't help wondering...What if we had gotten here first? We could have saved this kingdom."

"Allying themselves with the revolutionary army would not have helped them, Fluck. We're not Poseidon. You've already done all you can for them. Dismiss those idle thoughts, we need to go."

The male smiled, but said nothing.

"_We need to go._ Tell yourself that you've saved those one, two, or three people. They'll live, and just maybe, they'll change the world. What you've done would not be in vain then. No, even if they don't, what you did would not have been meaningless, and you know it. You helped them to live when no one else could. I am living proof of that."

"...I suppose you are right," Fluck said ruefully.

Yet another explosion created a small tidal wave, but the boat was no longer atop the emerald-green ocean.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 26, 2011)

*Mariejois...*
Archer sat at his polished desk, reading the damage report from the Buster Call committed against the Lotus Kingdom. His gaze kept returning to the estimate of casualties, not just of the Marines (it was his job to write a letter to the families of all those lost), but of the civilians. So many innocent lives lost, he thought to himself. How many children? How many sons, daughters, fathers, mothers, brothers, sisters?

Suddenly the report burst into bright orange flames in his hands. Archer threw the flaming manila folder into the wastebasket and cursed under his breath. "Another victory for the Marines," he muttered. There was a knock at his door. His assistant entered, a solemn look on her face. Commodore Kimiko had been with Archer since she was an Ensign. She noticed his angry expression and frowned slightly. It took a lot to make him angry. 

"I take it you read the report?" she asked hesitantly. 

Archer nodded and swiveled his chair around to face her. He gestured towards a letter on his desk. "That's my letter of resignation. I'm going to deliver it to the Triumvirate personally," he said simply. 

"You're resigning?" Kimiko asked in a shocked voice. 

"I can't do this anymore. This isn't the Marines I grew up with,"  Archer said in a tired voice. He gestured at the now smoldering report in the wastebasket. "Look at what we've become." 

"You can't resign sir. The Marines need you." 

Archer snorted and rolled his eyes. "I'm just an old soldier who's time has passed, a symbol of an era that no longer exists." He smiled bitterly and thought of Aihato, and so many of the younger Marines who had followed in her footsteps, like Pride and Garrick. "This is the era of Absolute Justice."  

Kimiko strode towards the giant window behind Archer's chair. One could see all of Mariejois from its vantage point. She opened the window and pointed towards the cliffs in the far distance. "Poseidon himself once climbed all the way to the gates of this city, threatening to destroy everything in his path. Who was the Marine who stood his ground in front of that madman and convinced him to leave, without even having to throw a punch?" 

"That was a long time ago." 

"The Marines still need your guidance no matter what you think!" Without warning Kimiko grabbed his letter of resignation and flung it out the window. "You're retiring over my dead body!" she declared boldly. Archer fixed her with a rueful stare and chuckled. "Is that an order Commodore?" he asked. 

"Call it a swift kick up the ass," she replied with a smirk. "Besides...working for Aihato would really *really* suck." 

"I guess I'll stay. If only to have your pleasant company around..." Archer said with a sigh.

"Good, I'm glad."

"So does this mean you'll accept the offer to pose in Marine Babes Quarterly?"

"Don't push it."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 26, 2011)

*Lotus Kingdom*

Zeus stood on board his War Ship, arms crossed, watching as it rains cannon fire down on the kingdom, *"Cease Fire,"* he commands before stepping forward.

He leaps up a top one of the cannons and shirks off the Vice Admiral jacket that rests on his shoulders. The Vice Admiral than holds out his arm, his wristband beginning to spark with electricity. A massive lightning bolt forms and he grasps it tightly.

He cocks back his arm and then chucks it forward, it blazes through the skies at incredible speed, *"Oda's Fury!"* once it reaches high above the center of the kingdom it bursts open to form countless smaller lightning bolts.

They slam down into the earth one by one, creating massive destruction with each strike, *"My work is done here,"* he says before heading back to his quarters.

*Pride*

The Vice Admiral soared around the island, yellow aura bursting from his feet, *"Purple Rain!"* he holds out his hands, they glow purple for a moment before shooting out thousands of small purple needles. They stab into the few remaining buildings and then burst, turning into huge explosions.

He then continues to fire red blasts of energy from his palm that take down the survivors struggling to escape, "No one gets off this island! This place is getting wiped off the map along with everyone on it!" he shouts madly as he continues to attack.

The Vice Admiral than spots the massive sparkling marine insignia, "Looks like that crazy bitch is heading out," he turns back and flies towards his ship, "And my work here is done as well."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Feb 26, 2011)

*Lotus Kingdom......*
"Aye! This is such a sad situation." Vice Admiral Rago watched the horrific scene unfold from the deck of his Marine Buster Call ship. At one point, the Vice Admiral had to turn his back on the island so not so see disastrous event. Rago is one of the most noble soldiers present in the Marines. His loyalty to the organization is unwavering, though, he also follows his own justice. Rago believes the Marines should be protectors of the people they serve, not violent enforcers that exert their power whenever someone disagrees with them. Rago would *never* harm a civilian. 

"Sir! We haven't fired not one cannonball during the entire Buster Call!!! Won't you get in trouble for this?!?!" One of the Lieutenants said as he addressed his superior.

Rago merely shrugged, his eyes covered in shadow. "Aye! Hopefully it went unnoticed, but if it didn't, so be it! This is wrong....I refuse to participate in such an inhumane attack!" Rago declared. 

"Sir! We just finished counting! There is a total of 53 rescued citizens below deck!" Another Marine said.

"Aye! That's good! I can rest easy knowing I saved at least _someone."_ Rago then looked up in the sky and saw Admiral Aihato's signal. It spat on the deck at the sight of it. He clenched his fist and shook his head in disappointment. 

"Aye! The attack is over. Set a course back to HQ!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 26, 2011)

Lotus Kingdom- 5 Weeks Later-

Nicholas lay in his make shift hut. It was nothing more then a pile of debris he had collected from the attack. His right arm, chest and face had healed, but now he was scared. Severe burns covering his once handsome face. "Are you alright?" Nicholas sits up and smirks. "I'm fine, how are your wounds?" He asks. "You shouldn't be concerned with my wounds, they are trivial compared to yours." Takeshi steps into the hut and takes a seat on a chunk of castle wall. 

Nicholas rubs his right arm. "No, We have both lost much." Takeshi nods. "Then, What is it we will do?" He asks. "What is there we can do?" Nicholas stretched his back and looks out the door. "We'll do what we discussed. We'll bring down the world government." Takeshi nods. "Then, how do we go about that?" Nicholas smirks. "You and I, Together shall be the captain of our own crew." 

Takeshi raised his brow, Nicholas' words confusing him. "Crew of what?" "Pirates of course." Nicholas chimes in quickly. "With what ship? What supplies!? What money do we have!" Another grin came over Nicholas' lips. "Come with me, there is something you must see." The two were off, Nicholas taking Takeshi to the ruins of the castle, opening a hidden door made of thick steel and concrete. The bombardment had left this door unharmed, as it had been for hundreds of years. 

"Where are we going?" Takeshi questions. "There is something that remained, something that had been preserved that the government does not know about." The two stepped down a long stairway, eventually leading to a final resting spot,at the bottom of the steps was a hidden alcove. A lake of water sat before them, on that lake an unfinished ship. "It was the Imperial Lotus back up ship, The Imperial Lotus 2. My uncle had it commissioned for the both of us."
 Nicholas smiled. "So that when i was king, You too would have a ship fit for a king." 

Takeshi smiled, "It's missing paint." Nicholas threw a tarp off a pile of paint and grinned. "Then, We need to get to work." Hours would go by, the two would paint the entire ship black. Nicholas working on the flag while Takeshi handled the outer design on the ship. Lotus petals in white outline. When they were done, days later, when it was dry, weeks later, when they were fully stocked.

They set sail, The last of the kingdoms treasury on their ship. They had managed to save all of the kingdoms money, There were upsides to tunnels that survived hundreds of years of battle. "It's not as much as i had hoped." Nicholas comments. "We'll need to spend most of it on supplies, clothing, weapons, food, drink, ammo, gun powder." He shook his head. "It's a long list." 

Takeshi nodded. "But we need it to complete our goal." Nicholas clenches his fist. "We, The Black Lotus Pirates will show them the pride of the lotus kingdom." The Imperial Lotus 2 set sail from the cove, traversing a hidden tunnel and appearing outside the back of the lotus kingdom. 

Takeshi watched the island float away, remembering the past events. "There is nothing left, We must look forward." Nicholas comments. "The last of the lotus kingdom, is this ship."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Ray didn't seem to at all care about Garrick looming over him. He simply sat there and maintained his smile. "You gonna kill me? Okay. I won't stop ya."
> 
> *"What the fuck did you say?"* Garrick asked as he clenched his fists. "I won't stop ya. I don't really care about living anymore."
> 
> ...



Garrick scowled at Commodore Bannon. He had heard of this half wit of course, none of it good. Garrick had no idea how such a lazy oaf had achieved the rank Commodore, but Garrick could hazard a a few guesses. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Fleet Admiral liked to promote weaklings for some reason, especially no talent brown nosers. 

Hawthorne's eyes lit up as he saw Bannon. "Commodore, what a pleasant surprise," he declared. Hawthorne had met Bannon in passing when he first joined Volk's top secret research group. 

Garrick rolled his eyes. He was starting to get a headache from all this nonsense, not a good thing for anyone around him. "Bannon just what the fuck is going on here?" Garrick asked gruffly. The direct tone was the most respect he could muster for the bumbling Commodore. Garrick wanted to know what the problem was so he could quickly fix it, in other words hit someone or something really hard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2011)

*The West Blue/A town called Redemption...*
Annie turned about and walked away from the troublemakers. Being around this kind of chaos was liable to get her spotted by one of the Don's goons. This island was deep in his territory and he had lackeys running all around the place. All she wanted was to get (steal) some supplies, and then ride on out of dodge. Next stop the Grand Line. That was the plan at least.  

*"NOBODY MOVE!"* boomed a voice. 

Annie paused and cocked her head around, keeping the brim of her stetson hat low over her eyes. A posse of almost a dozen deputies blocked off the street from all sides, each one armed to the teeth with pistols and swords. Annie cursed under her breath when she saw that she was also blocked in. A man stepped forward who she recognized. He wore a black ten gallon hat and a long tan leather duster buttoned up all the way to the neck. A gold star hung from the right breast of his duster, inscribed with the word *Marshal*. 

*Eli Hoss "Ten Gun Eli" 
Marshal of Redemption
Under the employ of the Don *

"Ya'll are under arrest for disorderly conduct," he declared to the troublemakers. "Drop yer weapons and put yer hands up!" With whip fast speed he ripped open his leather duster, revealing ten heavy six shooters holstered around a thick gunbelt. Annie had heard of this guy through the grapevine. He was a real hardcase, what the locals called a "Gunhand."  Even though he wore a shiny gold badge on his vest, he was really nothing more then the Don's puppet. A man hired to look the other way when it was convenient for the Don. 

Annie looked about the street for a way to slip out without being seen. She noticed one of the deputies staring at her. Annie quickly looked down at the ground, but still felt his gaze lingering on her. "Please don't cause anymore trouble you idiots," she muttered under her breath, hoping that the troublemakers would just surrender, thus making her life a lot easier. All the while she kept her hands over her two silver six shooters, hidden underneath her poncho. She could feel the tiny panther cub moving around within her shoulder bag, growling in an impatient tone that sounded very much like hunger to Annie. 

_So much for plans,_ she thought to her herself.

The Revolutionary Knights: Clemens vs. Borskov 
Clemens watched as Borskov got back to his feet, a bit unsteadily she noticed. He was clearly still feeling the aftereffects of hurtling through her mirrors from a thousand feet up in the sky. It was a wonder he was even still conscious in fact. Clemens stole a brief glance over the rooftop, at the battle raging below them. Very soon it would reach a tipping point, and she suddenly felt a sense of urgency. If Braska needed help then she wanted to be there by his side to back him up. 

Without hesitation she moved in on Borskov. Clemens drew her twin daggers in a flash of steel and twirled them about. Borskov staggered backwards several paces and pointed at her. "I know you," he said. Clemens shook her head. He was clearly trying to buy time to recover, or perhaps even playing possum. "You don't know me," she replied coolly. 

"Sure I do. Everyone in the Marines knows about you. You're the traitor who tried to kill her own commanding officer. The one who turned her back on justice and sided with the demons of Ohara." 

Clemens paused mid stride and narrowed her eyes at him. The words struck her like an invisible blow to the stomach. Borskov smirked as he saw her take the bait. Slowly but surely his right hand snaked towards the back of his belt.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 27, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick scowled at Commodore Bannon. He had heard of this half wit of course, none of it good. Garrick had no idea how such a lazy oaf had achieved the rank Commodore, but Garrick could hazard a a few guesses. That ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Fleet Admiral liked to promote weaklings for some reason, especially no talent brown nosers.
> 
> Hawthorne's eyes lit up as he saw Bannon. "Commodore, what a pleasant surprise," he declared. Hawthorne had met Bannon in passing when he first joined Volk's top secret research group.
> 
> Garrick rolled his eyes. He was starting to get a headache from all this nonsense, not a good thing for anyone around him. "Bannon just what the fuck is going on here?" Garrick asked gruffly. The direct tone was the most respect he could muster for the bumbling Commodore. Garrick wanted to know what the problem was so he could quickly fix it, in other words hit someone or something really hard.



"It's a pleasure to see you tooooooo, mon capitan!" Bannon hopped off Garrick's head and landed on his toes near the others. He spun about as if he were performing ballet and passed by Hawthorne. "You're looking well too."

He was quickly hit on the side of the head by a small hammer. The person who threw it was Lishura, standing on the second floor balcony of a nearby bulding. "Stop being stupid! Those are other marines after all." Lishura went back inside the building and ran down the stairs to the bottom floor. Bannon rubbed his head and got back to his feet. "Well, you've been no fun since we got here, Lishy."

"Ahem!" Salty addressed all of them. "Well, Mr. Bannon, I was about to explain the current situation to the beluga and his little friends." 

As Lishura approached Bannon, the old man cleared his throat. "Ya see. Now that yer here, ya can never leave. That pirate back there was tellin' the truth. No one who makes port on this island ever leaves."

*"The hell are you talking about you fuckin' bag a' bones?"*

"Think it was fifteen years ago. A huge ship made port here. The man on board told us that this island belonged to him now. That's all he said, then him 'n his crew went right up to the peak of the mountains. He didn't even bother the village or anything. We thought we were in the clear. We were wrong though." Salty put both hands on his cane and hung his head down.

"A few days later, somethin' weird happened to the island. No one could leave. If any ships tried to sail away from the island, they'd get about a hundred feet out then their ship would burst into flames. People could come in. But once they were in, there was no way out. Finally, the pirate crew came back down and addressed the village. They said that we all were going to be taken care of now that they were here. They only wanted one thing in return." Salty reached into his pocket and pulled a small object out of it. It looked like a small ruby of some sort. He tossed to Hawthonre, who quickly caught it. 

"Ya may have heard of that stuff. It's called Crymsal. Rare these days. Only a few islands in the Grand Line got it. This is one of 'em. Just a couple pounds of it is worth about eight hundred million beli. The pirates make us dig fer it underneath the village. They hoard all the food and water, and only give us some when we find something. Once in a while a couple of them come down to leave the island to get supplies for themselves. Not really sure why only they can leave and not us. But we've been doing what they say for a real long time now, and I guess you guys'll be joinin' us now. It's the only way you'll be allowed to live here. Welcome to Red Sun Rock...I guess." The old man then caughed a bit.

*Nearing the foot of the nearby mountain...*

A man ran down the mountain as quickly as he could. He was greatly injured. 

_"Shit! Shit shit shit shit! They're coming!"_ He shouted as he ran down, seeing the village far below him. Barely anyone could hear him yet. _"They're coming! Get the offering ready! Please, have it ready!"_


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 27, 2011)

*Duke vs. Morgan

The End of a Long Conflict!*

As Duke walks over to examine the Moonshine, he hears a loud yell. Morgan is back on his feet and his eyes look wild. ?Give me back me? swords! I?ll kill ye!? He shouted, charging at Duke with just his fists and teeth. Duke raises his leg and puts a stamp on his former captain?s face, knocking him back into the wall. 

He then raises his arms and looks down at the swords, the tips visible. Duke looks back at Morgan and grins, ?Sorry, but I rather like these. They?ll make a fine addition to my arsenal.? 

Morgan glowers at him and then his eyes widen in realization. ?WHAT ARSENAL! ALL YOU HAVE IS A DAMN PISTOL, BASTARD!!? Duke?s smug grin remains on his face, though. ?And your swords.? It is then that Morgan snaps, his eyes becoming red with bloodlust. *?I said I would kill you, no matter what. I INTEND TO DO THAT!? *












It is Duke?s turn to be astonished. Morgan?s entire body becomes cloaked with moonlight. When Duke looks at Morgan?s face, he sees how savage he is becoming. The man?s teeth become sharper like a wolf and his eyes transform into mere slits. Meanwhile, his scar and beard glow with the unpredictable light of the moon. This primitive energy courses through his veins, silver lining lighting up his entire body. His muscles start to enlarge becoming twice the normal size and as he does this, Morgan increases in size as well. His shirt rips as the transformation becomes complete. When he finally stopped growing, the madly-glowing Morgan lets out a roar, *?Complete Transformation: Moon God!? *

Raising a gigantic fist he swings at Duke and to the red-haired man?s surprise, it is incredibly fast. He manages to dodge by pushing off a rock at incredible speed. 

The cave shakes as rocks start to fall. ?Damn it! If this idiot continues with his rampage the cave is going to collapse.? He muttered. Duke then looks at Morgan and says, ?Morgan stop! If you keep on going, this cave will be collapsed!? Morgan will not listen to reason anymore though. The only thing on his mind is the destruction of Duke. 












*?I WILL HAVE MY VENGEANCE! THIS CAVE CAN GO TO HELL FOR ALL I CARE? *He roared, before stomping again causing more rocks to fall. ?Well, if you?re not going to listen to reason?? Duke starts, ?You?ll just have to listen to the thump of my fists against your skin!? He yelled, charging at Morgan, throwing a flurry of kicks and punches, but to no avail.

?That won?t work you damn fool!? Duke performs a back flip, sliding farther away from Morgan. ?Fine then.? He then whips out the swords he had stole from Morgan and says, *?Animate!? *The sword?s twist becoming alive, the blades shooting towards Morgan like snakes. 

With one hand though, Morgan smacks it out of his way. Looking down on Duke with that same monstrous grin from earlier he shouts, ?My turn!? Swinging another fist and sending another avalanche of rocks in Duke?s path. 

He can?t focus on the rocks well enough to bring any of them to life and physical contact is out of the picture, so he quickly punches through the rocks. ?Shit! This is crazy!? Duke lands behind the pile of rocks and puts a hand on his chin. He had to think. Unlike Morgan, rage hadn?t set in yet so his mind was still working. However, he had been pressured on his feet against this new form so he had to think fast. 

?If I stay in these caves, he?ll likely destroy me and him. So the only way for me to win is by taking it to the top.? He looks above at the giant hole and then at Morgan. 

?Well, at least he made a big enough hole!? He then bounces off a rock, delivering a square kick to Morgan?s neck. The gigantic monster reaches behind his back trying to grab Duke, but his new form?s muscles get in the way. 

He then lands behind Morgan and one of his swords lashes out at its prey, stabbing Morgan in one of his organs. Duke grits his teeth and rips the blade out of Morgan?s stomach. This only makes him madder, though. Morgan whips around and with fury in his eyes, brings his fist down on Duke. He dodges the first few punches, before he runs at Morgan again. 

This was exactly what Morgan wanted though. Raising a hand, he quickly grabs Duke in a tight grip and raises him off the ground. ?I have you now.? He launches the man at a wall and it cracks, exploding into rock. The cave shakes. 

Looking back at Morgan and coughing up blood at the same time, Duke squeezes his fist tightly, _I can't get him out of the cave..._

?Hahaha.? The lumbering giant said as he stalked over to Duke. ?I will finally have my revenge! After all these years!? Duke tries to get up, but Morgan slams a hand on his body, pinning him down. 

?It?s over! You?ll die in these caves! Just like your parents-? That is the last straw as Duke manages to free a hand and slam it into a cave wall. An arm bursts out of the wall, punching Morgan and knocking him back. 

Now Duke?s whole body is free and he angrily charges at Morgan. He puts his hand against the dirt ground. _Do you hear me?_ He called out, to the cave?s floor. _If you do, Fight for me! _He thought and the ground shakes in response to Duke?s power. 

It twists and bends, giant hands shooting out of the ground and slamming into Morrgan. Even though, he is pinned he can still attack, however. His mouth lights up and he shoots a gigantic beam of moonlight in Duke?s direction. He punches through and pushes, even as his clothes are vaporized in the instant. 

He whips out his pistol from within his coat and as the light clears Morgan?s eyes widen at the amazing sight. Duke?s coat is tatters now, but he still stands breathing extremely hard. His pistol is still in his hand, though. ?W-why won?t you just die?? 

Duke looks up and into Morgan?s eyes. ?Because I have something worth fighting for.? He stated simply. *?WHAT!?? *

?Look at you, Morgan. You?re fighting for revenge for something that happened nearly ten years ago. You could?ve forgotten about me, but no you continued to search. Now you?ve resorted to using tricks like that.? He said, pointing to his Moon God form. ?You?re nothing but a former shamble of yourself.? 

With this assessment, Duke raises his gun. ?I do Not seek out revenge, but I?ll take it. Do you remember when you gave me this gun?

_?Another victory for the Morgan Pirates!? Several pirate shouted, raising their cutlasses in some type of sick salute for their captain, Morgan. Behind them was a burning village, the only village on Bowser Island. The only survivor of the pirate attack stood right in front of the captain Morgan. Tears flowed down a young red-haired boy?s head. ?This isn?t fair!? He shouted, *?MY PARENTS ARE DEAD!? *

a shadowy Morgan stood over him and chuckled. ?Should we kill him Captain Morgan?? Another pirate asks and the captain shakes his head. ?He?ll be useful to us, one day?? Morgan muttered, his eyes flashing dangerously. 

He then looks back at the boy and grins. ?You know what, kid?? He puts a hand on the hilt of his sword. *?LIFE AIN?T FUCKIN? FAIR!?* He whips out his sword and in a single motion, the boy is scarred. He lets out a scream and falls to the ground. 

Morgan sheathes his sword and shouts, ?Get me some alcohol and an eye patch! I?m going to make this boy into a real pirate!? He announced. He then crouched down so he is eye level with the boy who can only see out of one eye. 

?See what I mean? Life can only get worse! Your village just got burned down and you saw me kill your parents! Now you only have one eye! But what are you going to do? Cry some more? But that won?t solve anything, will it?? He asked and the boy?s sobs cease. His hand remains clenched over his eye, though. 

Two pirates come up behind him and grab the boy. They hand Morgan an eye patch and he nods to the two, who hold the boy?s head back. Morgan then slips the eye patch on and the boy now stares back, just with only one eye.* ?HAHAHAHA!?* Morgan exclaimed, patting his belly. ?What?s yer name kid?? He asked to the newly patched kid. 

The boy grits his teeth, ?Duke Kaiser. And remember that name, cuz I?m going to kill you one day!? Morgan grins and laughs once more. ?Is that so? Well then I accept your challenge, Duke!? He then gets out of his crouching position. 

?But until that day.? He slams a pistol into the kid?s chest. ?You?ll serve under me as a pirate!? Duke manages to get a hold of the gun and point it at Morgan. ?Unless you can kill me right now.? His hand is wrapped around the trigger, but he is unable to pull it. Morgan stares back at him, grinning. A minute passed before Duke grudgingly accepts that he can?t do it and shoves the gun back into his pocket. ?That what i thought!? 

Flashback End_

Morgan nods, remembering that day. ?I never break my promises.? He said, darkly. This time Duke squeezed the trigger and the bullet flies into Morgan?s brain, killing him. Duke walks away as Morgan shrinks and the hands he had used to hold him there fall back into dormancy. He then tosses the pistol away, before saying, ?I don?t need that anymore??


----------



## Pyro (Feb 27, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> A feral smirk was etched on Serena's face as she traded blows with Gatrom. He really had improved, and so had she. It was just as she had foreseen it. During sleepless nights spent in deep contemplation she had pictured how this rematch would go, playing it over and over again in her mind. It was time to take it up a notch. Serena was about to launch a kick, but then Gatrom did something entirely unexpected, he disappeared. Serena's eyes widened as he literally winked out of existence. The air made a popping sound as it rushed in to fill the empty void where his body once stood.
> 
> "What the hell?" she exclaimed, doing a double take.
> 
> ...




Gatrom flew quickly through the air, propelled by his marine opponent's kick. 

_"Ugh! Damn woman. I'm flying pretty far. Oh wait, there goes the side of the bridge. It's ok, I'll just swim back up once I land on the other side. Wait... swim? OH SHIT!"_ Gatrom thought to himself as he looked back at the bridge with noting but water underneath.

**CRACK**

The sound that signified Gatrom had successfully used his new found power was music to his ears as he landed back on solid ground back on the bridge.

Gatrom walked back towards Serena rubbing the spot where he had recently been kicked.

"Damn. That hurt. I guess we aren't gonna be able to be civil are we? Haha, oh well. But I do agree with one thing. I completely forgot my manners. What kind of gentleman would I be if I tried to cheat a woman out of a fair fight. Yes. I ate of the forbidden fruit. However, this fight started in such a way that it would be a shame for it to change. I promise to you. No trickery. You'll hear no "cracks" outta me." Gatrom said as he approached Serena. 


"But hey, if I win for a second time, you gotta promise me to at least let me take you out to dinner. That a deal?" Gatrom said with his perpetual cheerful grin on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2011)

*The East Blue, Syren Island...*
A nineteen year old girl with deep purple hair made her way through the barren shipyards of Syren Island, a bounce in her step and a smile on her face, even with the black shiner under her right eye. Maybe the smile had something to do with the bag of jingling coins hanging from her belt, or perhaps it was the adrenaline still coursing through her veins. Then again Jessie Roseo didn't really need a reason to smile.  

Jessie made her way to a giant rusty gate. A weather beaten signboard hung from the gate with the words *Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation* etched in bold lettering. Jessie's smile disappeared for a few seconds as she beheld the empty yard. Everything was erriely quiet save for a lone hammering sound in the distance. In days gone by the Roseo shipyard, and all the shipyards of Syren Island for that matter, would've been abuzz with the sights and sounds of shipbuilding. People used to call this place, _"The Water 7 of the Outer Blues." _ That was before the greedy mayor of Water 7 caused their entire shipbuilding economy to collapse in one fell swoop. 

Jessie passed the gate and forced her smile to return. One day things would get better, she was sure of it. She headed for the entrance to Drydock 1, currently occupied by the only ship in the yard, a beauty of a caravel that had been commissioned by a crew of pirates. A giant of a man carried a fifty foot piece of lumber towards the ship. He had a broad barrel chest, and arms as thick as cannons. Joseph Roseo used to be called 'the Lion of Water 7,' and even in his middle age it was still easy to see why. He was a tough and strict man, but Jessie loved him and was proud to be his daughter. He stopped and turned towards Jessie. When he saw her black eye he frowned, and casually tossed away the lumber to the side with one meaty hand. 

"Jessie were you fighting again?" he asked her sternly.    

"Um maybe..." 

"Jessie!" 

"Okay, okay, I was fighting," she admitted. "But look at all the money I won!" she added, showing him the stuffed bag of gold coins. "We can buy new lumber and supplies now. Maybe even rehire John John and Fred for a couple of weeks." Jessie's father shook his head. He didn't approve of her fighting in the local tournaments in town. "You aren't a little girl anymore Jessie, but I still expect to you to adhere to my rules while you're living under my roof. Roseo's don't fight unless provoked, and we certainly don't fight for money!" Jessie frowned. She wanted to tell her father that this was more then just about fighting, even though she did enjoy it, and was damn good at it too. Jessie wanted to tell him that she was also saving up money for her journey and the start of her dream, to build a ship that could sail around the entire world. 

"I think we'll be taking that ship now...and we won't be paying!" a voice suddenly sneered.

A group of scruffy looking men appeared at the entrance to the drydock. It was the pirates who had commissioned her father to build their ship. A tall man wearing a crimson captains coat stepped towards them, a sly grin on his face. A vicious looking kukri blade was strapped to his back and he ran his right hand up and down the curved ivory handle of the blade. 

*Marko Gully "Marko the Blood Knife" 
Captain of the Gully Pirates
Bounty: 15 Million*

Jessie and her father exchanged wordless glances and nodded towards each other. Her father grabbed a giant hacksaw off the wall and rested the blunt end across his massive shoulders. He calmly stared at the pirate captain. "You're worth 15 million right? That's quite a nice sum, even more then you were supposed to pay me for building this here ship," he mused. The pirate cackled with laughter. "What, are you and your daughter going to take me in or something? GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" 

Jessie whistled in a high pitched tone. Three figures appeared from the top of the newly built ship. They leaped over the railing and landed beside Jessie. The Pirates eyes widened and their jaws dropped in collective unison. The three figures were identical duplicates of Jessie.  

"No me and my four daughters will..." Joseph Roseo said gruffly.


----------



## Cooli (Feb 27, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The West Blue/A town called Redemption...*
> Annie turned about and walked away from the troublemakers. Being around this kind of chaos was liable to get her spotted by one of the Don's goons. This island was deep in his territory and he had lackeys running all around the place. All she wanted was to get (steal) some supplies, and then ride on out of dodge. Next stop the Grand Line. That was the plan at least.
> 
> *"NOBODY MOVE!"* boomed a voice.
> ...



Hey, Snipe! Is this him? Raven ignored the newcomer, as he turned his head away

No. He's probably one of the many goons under his employ. she sighed and rubbed her head. She expected as much. Such a simple, idiotic plan wouldn't be enough to bring out such big prey.

Ah, then I guess it didn't turn out as we wanted. Raven turned back around to face Eli We were hoping your boss would have shown up, but I guess you'll have to do for now. Raven cracked his knuckles as if he was itchin for a fight. Thrush, Dove, you two take the supplies back to the ship. The three of us will handle this

Right! using one of his inventions, Thrush fired at the ground, causing a makeshift smokescreen that allowed him and Dove to escape.

So now it's my turn to have have fun. Kite grabbed her wakizashis, and pulled them from their sheaths. So, who wants to be first? she was twirling her blades as she licked her lips

Damn. You two never think things through. Just don't get hurt. Snipe pulled out her bow, grabbed an arrow, and prepared to fire.

You two handle the others. This boss guy is mine. with a confirmed 'ROGER' Kite and Raven rushed towards their intended targets. Snipe merely took aim at her targets, as close combat wasn't her style.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> "It's a pleasure to see you tooooooo, mon capitan!" Bannon hopped off Garrick's head and landed on his toes near the others. He spun about as if he were performing ballet and passed by Hawthorne. "You're looking well too."
> 
> He was quickly hit on the side of the head by a small hammer. The person who threw it was Lishura, standing on the second floor balcony of a nearby bulding. "Stop being stupid! Those are other marines after all." Lishura went back inside the building and ran down the stairs to the bottom floor. Bannon rubbed his head and got back to his feet. "Well, you've been no fun since we got here, Lishy."
> 
> ...



Hawthorne analyzed the red ruby through his left cybernetic eye. A smile appeared on his face. It was the genuine article. The potential applications of this substance were endless. He turned towards Garrick. "A large supply of Crymsal would be an incredible boon for the World Government sir." 

Garrick nodded. He really didn't care, all that scientific bullshit simply went over his head.  As long as it impressed the higher ups then that was all that mattered. He strode towards the old man and loomed over him with his massive arms crossed. *"Look here crypt keeper, I guess you haven't heard of who I am. I'm Zane fuckin Garrick, protege of Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Flee Admiral), hero of the Marines, and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice." * Garrick shot his thumb at Commodore Bannon behind him. *"I'm not that guy. I'm a true servant of absolute justice. I get shit done!"* 

To Garrick the issue was simple, go up the mountain and smash the pirates who were fucking around. Garrick raised his hands in the air and gestured towards all the villagers and spoke in a booming voice. *"DON'T WORRY YOU WEAK PEASANT DOGS. REAL MARINES HAVE FINALLY COME TO FREE YOU. REJOICE!"* 

A few villagers clapped halfheartedly while most simply looked at Garrick with a blank expression. Amelia facepalmed. "What a motivating speech..." she mumbled under her breath. 

Garrick turned towards his squad. *"Get yourselves ready. We're going up that mountain!"*


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent and the rest of the Cipher Pirates sit at a huge dining table, piled high with literal mountains of food. Bros is surrounded by a dim haze of scraps as he rapidly devours everything within arms reach, but somehow there's always enough food that he never has to look up. He can just reach out blindly and grab something, shoving down his throat before moving onto the next thing.

Kent picks at some vegetables and takes a sip of some goats milk, eyeing the large stacks of meat enviously. He was still only at the "Brother" level of the Starshine Monk order - not in name but in ability - and meat would only taint his still developing Inner Spirit. 

Gyatso sits at the head of the table, picking absently at a large steak. He sits upon an enormous silver throne with a stylized star carved into the top - the star is flecked with hundreds of gems, and it shines brilliantly against the pale blue of the walls. 

"Nice seat you got there Gyatso," Kent says, staring up at the star. "How in the hell did you make that?"

Gyatso looked up at the star and frowned. "Oh, this old thing?" He shrugged. "I suppose I had it built when I first arrived on Clearwater. There are some wonderful gem mines along the coast...or there were, at any rate," he said, waving a hand. A servant, unusually thin and gaunt looking, rushed out of a concealed exit and grabbed his plate, scurrying away before anyone can get a really good look at him. Gyatso grabbed a small yellow fruit and held it up, inspecting it. He sat like that for a very long time before turning to Kent.

"Do you know what I've discovered, in my travels?"

Kent shrugged, his mouth full of cantaloupe. "Toothpaste that goes well with orange juice?"

Gyatso's lips pressed themselves into a thin smile. "Ever the jokester, hm Kent? No, what I have found is far more significant." He paused for dramatic effect. "The Starshine monks are only a small branch of a much larger reaching order of monks."

Kent frowned. "Huh?"

Gyatso leaned forward. "I was as stunned as you are. But it's true. While travelling, I began searching for others like myself - like you. Outcasts, deserters. I was hoping to convince them to join me. But what I found was so much more than that." He stood up, pacing around the table. "The Cloudshine monks. The Moonshine monks. The Rainshine monks. The Stormshine monks. The Mistshine monks. I met them, I learned their techniques and abilites. I can do things, Kent, manipulate my aura in ways never believed possible in the Starshine monastery. And yet..." he said, grabbing the same yellow fruit. "Never the sun."

"The sunshine monks?" Kent asked. "What would their powers be, making everyone happy?"

Gyatso hit the table with such force that the entire thing shattered, and Kent shot him a startled look. "Whoa. Easy there."

Gyatso breathed deeply. "My apologies. I am very close to the finishing of a very long and difficult project and I am...on edge. I allowed my emotions to get the better of me." He smiled, but his eyes remained cold and hard. "I began researching. I became...obsessed with finding out why there were no Sunshine monks. And then I found something. A cavern. Pictures, on the wall. They explained things to me. Showed me the power solar energy can have on Shine Monks' aura." he whirled around, his eyes glowing with an eerie green light. "For the past decade I have been harvesting the suns' power, and tomorrow, it will be complete. Tomorrow, the Sun will boost my aura to a level a thousand times what it is now. I will become a god!"

Kent drank some goats milk. Cool story bro."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Feb 27, 2011)

*The East Blue, Syren Island...*
Jessie wiped her hands and smiled at her handiwork. Eight pirates lay in a pile, each one bound to the other via a thick rope chord. Her three clones stripped them of their weapons and tossed them into a large trunk. Each of the clones were physically identical to Jessie in every way, but there were still subtle differences. They weren't just mindless puppets that did her bidding without question. They had their own thoughts and feelings, sometimes even very different from that of Jessie's. She always wondered why this was. Perhaps it was a side effect of her powers that she hadn't mastered yet, or maybe it was just how her power worked. 

"Good job girls," Jessie declared. 

J2 (Jessie 2) smiled at Jessie and gave her a thumbs up. She was the most like Jessie in personality, and the closest to being a true clone who represented her perfectly in every way. "No problem Miss Jessie!"  the clone replied cheerily. 

"I'm hungry," J3 (Jessie 3) suddenly blurted out. 

"When aren't you hungry?" J4 (Jessie 4) asked with a roll of her eyes, while examining a beautiful looking katana that they had taken off the Pirates. "May I keep this?" she asked Jessie.

"Sure why not," Jessie replied with a shrug. J4 was very much the warrior of the group, and handy with all kinds of weapons that Jessie herself wasn't. 

"Okay I'm done!" a voice called. Joseph Roseo appeared, hoisting the unconscious pirate captain over his shoulder. The battle had been quick and fierce, but the captain had still been no match for her father. He tossed the pirate captain to the floor like a sack of potatoes. "All together they're worth about 21 million. Not a bad haul. I'll take them to the Marine station in town and collect the reward. That's what happens when you mess with the wrong shipwrights," he said. 

"Damn straight!" J4 chimed in empatically. 

"This is great. It means we can rehire the workers you had to lay off dad," Jessie said happily. 

Her father nodded. "Yup, but now we have a brand new ship and no buyer," he responded, gesturing at the caravel in the dry dock. The ship had taken them almost a month to complete. She was a medium sized vessel, built for speed and durablity. Joseph turned towards his daughter and smiled. "That's why I'm giving it to you Jessie..." 

Jessie eyes widened. She looked at her father with a thunderstruck expression. "You're...you're giving me the ship?" 

"I see the way you look at the ocean sometimes. I had the same look in my eyes when I was your age. I know you've been saving up money to build your own ship. Well now you don't have to." He walked towards his daughter and rested a hand on her shoulder. "It's time for you to live your own life and follow your dreams." 

Jessie's eyed welled up with tears. Suddenly she grabbed up her father in a bear hug and lifted him into the air, an amazing feat considering he was more than twice her size. "OH THANK YOU DAD!!" 

Her father chuckled. "You're welcome sweetheart. Your mom would be proud." 

Suddenly Jessie's clones piled on top of them. "WE'RE GOING ON AN ADVENTURE!!" J2 cheered. 

"Will there be food?" J3 asked with a hopeful face.


----------



## Palpatine (Feb 27, 2011)

*Red Sun Rock/Copper Village...*

Salty raised an eyebrow at Garrick's speech. "Well, here's hopin'. If ya can help us out, feel free to take all the Crymsal you want." He had to admit, this big beluga was annoying as hell, but he at least seemed confident.

Just then the injured man's calls could be heard echoing through the village. _"They're coming! Have the offering ready! Hey, they're coming!"_

"Oh hell! Everyone, gather up this weeks supply. Let's make this quick." The elderly mayor called out as the villagers ran about, gathering dozens of small brown sacks, full of the Crymsal they had dug up over the week. "You marines should stay quiet fer now. Otherwise you'll get the village in trouble." Salty motioned for the marines to stay back for the moment. Whether they'd listen or not was up to them.

The man continued calling out as he ran through the village, towards the main square where the mayor was. _"They're coming! They're com-"_ A gun shot suddenly silenced him, sending him falling face first to the ground. Salty and the other villagers tried not to show any concern, as they risked making a scene. 

"Oh, the pity! To be shot down in his prime! He only looked about twenty or so. The poor dear. I'll weep for you,"  a sad gothic looking girl shouted dramatically as she opened her umbrella and held it above her head, wiping the tears from her eyes. "This gives me a good idea for a new poam."

"Shut up, Mimi, pihahahahahahahahaha!" A strange little dummy in a tuxedo, that Mimi had been holding in her other arm, shouted as it's teeth chattered.

"Your poems are too gloomy and make me want to cry. I want happy poems! Give me some of that! Pihahahahahahaha!" "

"Shut the fuck up, both of you. I just wanna get the boss's crap and get back to the peak. I hate coming here. This place stinks like a friend! Does anyone here actually bathe? Fuck!" A man dressed in standard punk rock clothing shouted at his two companions. "But Brock..." 

"Shut up!"

Mimi's lip quivered, and she tried to hold back her tears at Brock's angry words. "Don't start sobbing now Mimi, you might drop me, pihahahahaha!" 

"Bobby, you wanna early death or something? Zip it!" Brock then approached the mayor and the stack of bags in front of him. He reached into one of them and pulled out a few small shards of Crymsal. "Hmm, you're short again. But I guess this'll do. Mimi!"

Mimi put her fingers to her lips and whistled. A very large brown llama walked slowly up behind the group. It had tons of sacks thrown over it's back. She quickly untied some of the sacks and dropped them to the ground. The villagers quckly scrambled forward and tore open the sacks, revealing mountains of food, bottled water and other beverages. 

"Stop that! Remember, we divide it up so everyone gets a fair portion!" Salty shouted to the villagers. 

"New workers, I see." Brock glared at the marines with a half grin. "You guys looks like you could really get some mining done. Especially you..." He eyed Garrick.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 27, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Gabriel simply followed beside Garrick throughout the entire break down of the situation. He didn't really find much interest in the mission, his brother was just taking such a toll on his mind that he couldn't focus. He had been following the Devil King's progress, despite how much it angered him, he had slaughtered a few islands in the North Blue as destroying a marine base and killing the former strongest pirate in the North Blue. It appeared he had also taken over the Kingdom of Bordone for himself...

His brother was headed down a path of blood, and he would stop him...The monsters that he had surrounded himself were frightening as well, but he knew that The Devil King, although the least vicious appearing, was the most dastardly of them all.

Masters finally snapped back into it as a gun shot took down one of the villagers. A group of pirates soon arrived at the scene, Gabriel stared them down as they approached. One of them had the gall to call them "new workers."

"We are soldiers of Justice filth," he draws his knifes and begins to spin them around, "Now surrender before I slice your spiked head off of your shoulders," he was in quite the violent mood, and didn't have the patience for fools.

*Ryoku Island...*

The peaceful island in the East Blue was covered in grassy hills. There were a few small buildings at the center as well as some rocky caves towards the west and a small forest to the east but for the most part it was simply grassland. 

Unfortunately, this peaceful island is about to be interrupted...Several ships waving jolly rogers with blood red skulls on them. The small armada comes to a halt as one ship continues to sail forward.

Back on the island, pounding can be heard from the west, echoing throughout that half of the island. This is where Jin Kyojin, the Guardian and Savior of the island, is going through his morning training. 

He stands within a miniature cave, as if something had dug through the solid rock. This was produced by his fists, there are several of the tunnels throughout the area. Jin pauses from his assault on the rock and listens carefully.

The martial artist slowly steps outward and spots the mass of ships at sea, "Damn, we've never had that many here before..." he rushes off towards the boarder of the island. 

Back at the docks the ship anchors and  steps forward, accompanied with many others, "Oh, seems I have an gained your attention," he says, strolling towards the many villagers that have gathered, "Now, where is this famed Ryoku Treasure. Just deliver it now so I don't have to waste the ammo on you peasants."

"W-we don't have the treasure," one villager steps up and announces.

"If you don't have it then who does..." he says, glaring down at the men and women.

"I do..." Jin announces, standing firmly. He holds out a key, tied around his neck, "The key is right here."

"Oh good, now toss it over," the man says joyfully.

"Sure," he removes it from his neck and tosses it towards the pirates, one of the large crew members reaches out and catches it but then receives a powerful kick in the face.

The pirate slams into the ground, releasing the key into the air for Jin to catch, *"You're not getting this island's treasure."*

The pirate's jaw drops, "Do you know who I am!" he adjusts his hair as he continues, "I am Raymond Paltrow III! The East Blue's Royal Pirate! Now hand over that key immediately!" 

Jin goes for a spinning kick towards the man's head but he quickly rushes back and the attack slams into another one of his men, "What are you waiting for! Eliminate this fool and take it by force!"

The remainder of the men rush forward, Jin simply crosses his arms and clenches his fists, his fingers begin to coat themselves in a metallic liquid, he then uncrosses his arms with great speed *"Steel Darts!"* the liquid solidifies and pierces the chests of the attacking pirates. 

"W-what! How did you! Forget it!" he shouts, rushing back to his ship, "You've made a big mistake my friend! You see this army! Even a freak like you can't stop it! If you don't deliver the treasure to my ship by sun down than this island will be blown to bits! And I'll be taking the key from your corpse!"

Jin watches, arms crossed, as he scurries off in his ship, "J-jin! Just explain to him! Even you can't stop their attack alone!" Jin remains silent, "I won't give in to the demands of pirates..."

"It's not giving in! It's-!"

"I don't care! My master defend this island with his life! And I will continue, even if it costs me my own!"

"You're mad Jin! We're calling the marines! This is too much for even you! Did Perry get a hold of them?" he looks towards a man with head phones in attached to a Den Den Mushi, wildly talking into the receiver. 

"W-what do you mean you can't get here today?! A week minimum?! But there's no time! There won't be anything left to save in a week! Hello?" he lowers his head in defeat as he removes his headphones.

"We're doomed..."

Jin clenches his fist, "Idiots! You should have known better than to rely on the marines! We've been getting attacked for years and yet they refuse to come to our aid because it is out of the East Blue base's range! I've protected this island in my masters place and that won't end today!"

Jin steps forward and sits indian style at the shore. He looks upward into the sky, "Master...Give me strength."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Ryoku Island, The Other Side-

The Imperial Lotus 2 makes its way towards the island. The ship rocked against the waves as Nicholas kept the helm steady. Takeshi busied himself with tightening and adjusting the sails. Making secondary checks on the ships paint job and their current level of supplies. The two barely spoke a word to one another, they needn't too either. Years of working together manning an army, they had to be able to send each other signals and understand what the other was thinking without speaking. It was the easiest and most effective way to fight on the field for them. 

They soon docked on the island and admired the sounds of the birds chirping. "It's beautiful." Nicholas comments, putting his sunglasses over his eyes and throwing his coat back. He hadn't worn a shirt, Takeshi was nervous, he could see the wounds on Nicholas' chest and face... the wounds his stupidity had caused. "Come on then, We need supplies." Takeshi remarks, stepping forward. "Ah, right!" Nicholas laughs and follows his fellow captain.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2011)

*Ryoku Island, With Jin*

Jin hasn't moved from his position at the shore, he has simply been waiting for sun down and the pirates impending attack. Though his concentration is broken by the mayor of the island rushing towards him shouting, "Jin! There is another ship! It's approaching from the other side of the island! They'll been on shore any minute now!"

Jin rubs his temples and rushes to his feet, "They said until sundown dammit! Though why was I expecting pirates to be honorable in the first place," he shouts before rushing off. 

After rushing through the grass island at full speed he finally spots two men headed into town, walking from the pirate ship's direction, "I understand that you're impatient to get your asses kicked but you're better off waiting like good boys with the others," he shouts before leaping forward, preparing to deliver a spinning round house kick.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Ryoku Island, With Jin*
> 
> Jin hasn't moved from his position at the shore, he has simply been waiting for sun down and the pirates impending attack. Though his concentration is broken by the mayor of the island rushing towards him shouting, "Jin! There is another ship! It's approaching from the other side of the island! They'll been on shore any minute now!"
> 
> ...



"Oh?" Nicholas smirks a bit as the man charges them. "A novice like you has no style!" The ex-princes hand cocks back. "Reverse Thorn." His hand grabs Jin's ankle and twists him around, throwing him towards Takeshi. "Gentle Lotus." Takeshi's palm slams into Jin's stomach, the image of lotus petals flying from the contact point is seen. 

"Your style is lacking." Takeshi comments. "You have not seen much real combat have you? Not enough to perfect your art at least." The two captains stand firm footed in the ground. "Come at us then, We'll show you the power of a true warrior."


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 28, 2011)

*Alexis?*

Alexis had followed her captain to see this Gyatso and he had shown them the inside of his home. It was amazing and as she took seat at the giant table that he had set up, with plates of food stacked on top of each other, mile-high, her stomach grumbles. 

?I haven?t really had anything to eat since I entered the Grand Line?? She muttered. However, she didn?t touch any of the food, feeling very uncomfortable. She couldn?t shake off this feeling- Her eyes light up with pleasure as a plate filled with rice, chicken, and steak slides in front of her.

She quickly devoured all of the food and was helping herself to seconds. It didn?t clear her mind of the feeling, but she it helped her ignore it. As she bit into a chicken leg, she was very surprised at what Gyatso said. 

Unlike her captain who didn?t seem to be fazed, Alexis spit out her chicken and it landed in the swordsman, Raeyr?s face. ?A god!? You say you?re harvesting the power of the sun? But how? Please explain, Mr. Gyatso.? She then looks at Raeyr and frowns. 

?Sorry.? 

*Marco?*

A small little boat bobbles up close to the shore on the southern side of the island. A man, his face bandaged and wearing no shirt, hops off the boat. ?Where the hell am I?? He asked, to no one in particular. 

Hopefully there were some civilized people here for once. He was tired of running into mindless savages. With a shrug, he starts to walk forward, his metal boots wet with the water of the ocean. As he turns his back to the sky, a tattoo can be seen on his back. This was the symbol of the Vladimir family, a powerful sect of the Mafia. 

This symbol carried fear with it wherever it was shown and that?s why this man carried with him an aura of terror. But something was different about him? His eyes, one of the only things on his face which is not behind white paper, narrow as he sees a decent-sized village up ahead. 

?Looks like some kind of commotion is going on? I better stray clear of it then.? He observed, pulling out a book of some sorts to hide his bandaged face behind. The cover of the book reads, Make Out Paradise and as the man flips through the face a little giggle elicits from his mouth. ?Now where was I?? 

*Ensign Frosty?*

Glen struggled to keep up with the members of Taskforce Absolute Justice who all seemed to move and work at a fast pace, something Glen wasn?t accustomed to. ?Hey, wait up.? He said, flatly, not bothering to yell. 

He wasn?t sure how long he could survive with these guys. They all seemed very experience and capable marines, unlike him, who was a mop-up kind of guy who rarely got any work done. The leader of the squad, Garrick, was every kind of monster the marines back on his old ship had said he was. When they reached the village, he was rather confused. Then came the pirates. 

They came as quickly as Glen left. The clown wasn?t exactly a brave, macho-kind-of-guy. He was more of the hide-behind-Garrick and hope his massive bulk keeps them from seeing him. And so he did that, the shaking marine hiding in his commander?s large shadow.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh?" Nicholas smirks a bit as the man charges them. "A novice like you has no style!" The ex-princes hand cocks back. "Reverse Thorn." His hand grabs Jin's ankle and twists him around, throwing him towards Takeshi. "Gentle Lotus." Takeshi's palm slams into Jin's stomach, the image of lotus petals flying from the contact point is seen.
> 
> "Your style is lacking." Takeshi comments. "You have not seen much real combat have you? Not enough to perfect your art at least." The two captains stand firm footed in the ground. "Come at us then, We'll show you the power of a true warrior."



Jin held his stomach while he distanced himself from the pair, "You two...Are strong," he didn't like to admit it, but they were stronger than the average pirates that would stop by. Jin rarely had trouble with the attackers, unless of course they had an army with them like Paltrow and his armada. 

"But you're nothing compared to those men..." he says, thinking back to his master's murderers, the mere thought angering him, "And I will not allow you to mock my master's fighting style!"

He takes his stance and juts towards Nicholas, *"Fierce Gust!"* the man redirects the attack but Jin is already onto his next attack, *"Turbulent Whirl!"* he spins around and slams his heel into the pirate's side, sending him tumbling off.

"Harsh Lotus," Takeshi announces as he thrusts both of his fists forward, "Roaring Typhoon!" he goes to deliver a two fisted attack of his own and the two meet with a powerful shockwave.

"This is where I take over with a style of my own," he says, as his hand releases a metallic liquid from it, engulfing Takeshi's fists. 

The Captain quickly backs up but before he can get the substance off of him it has hardened into a heavy metal coating, *"Metal Gloves."*

"You're not getting off that easily!" Nicholas shouts, heading back for the island's Guardian. Jin simply makes a swift hand movement, and suddenly Takeshi comes hurdling towards him, fists first, and slams into his ally, "Not the most impressive display for supposed warriors. Now can we wrap this up, I have an island to defend."


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jin held his stomach while he distanced himself from the pair, "You two...Are strong," he didn't like to admit it, but they were stronger than the average pirates that would stop by. Jin rarely had trouble with the attackers, unless of course they had an army with them like Paltrow and his armada.
> 
> "But you're nothing compared to those men..." he says, thinking back to his master's murderers, the mere thought angering him, "And I will not allow you to mock my master's fighting style!"
> 
> ...



"Not bad." Nicholas comments. "But compared to those admirals, you're nothing." The ex-princes body begins to grow fur all over and antlers jet from his head. "Hybrid mode!" He smirks a bit at Jin. "I didn't want to have to get serious, We've just come for supplies not war." Takeshi draws his blade and the two captains stand apart from Jin. 

"Ready?" Takeshi asks, Nicholas drops down to a sprinting stance. "Thorn Petal Combo." Nicholas blasts forward, pushing back a pile of dirt and sending grass flying into the air as he charges. Jin throws his hands up to block Nicholas' antlers. "Seventh Thorn." Nicholas throws his head upward, sending Jin into the air. "Sixth Petal." 

Takeshi's blade begins to slam into the metal gloves Jin had put on. Cracks could be seen as he continued the assault. "Black Rose Buster." Nicholas back flips and kicks Jin towards the ground. "Harsh Lotus." Takeshi drops to the ground and throws his fists towards Jin, but the guardian throws up a shield of metal to block the attack.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Not bad." Nicholas comments. "But compared to those admirals, you're nothing." The ex-princes body begins to grow fur all over and antlers jet from his head. "Hybrid mode!" He smirks a bit at Jin. "I didn't want to have to get serious, We've just come for supplies not war." Takeshi draws his blade and the two captains stand apart from Jin.
> 
> "Ready?" Takeshi asks, Nicholas drops down to a sprinting stance. "Thorn Petal Combo." Nicholas blasts forward, pushing back a pile of dirt and sending grass flying into the air as he charges. Jin throws his hands up to block Nicholas' antlers. "Seventh Thorn." Nicholas throws his head upward, sending Jin into the air. "Sixth Petal."
> 
> Takeshi's blade begins to slam into the metal gloves Jin had put on. Cracks could be seen as he continued the assault. "Black Rose Buster." Nicholas back flips and kicks Jin towards the ground. "Harsh Lotus." Takeshi drops to the ground and throws his fists towards Jin, but the guardian throws up a shield of metal to block the attack.



Jin strains to hold back the attack with his shield, "Supplies?" he shakes his head, "Stop, stop now," Takeshi backs up and Jin gets back to his feet, "You're not here to attack the island after our treasure?"

"We're simply stopping here to stock up," Takeshi informs him in a calm tone. Jin rubs his temples with one hand and with a wave of the other the already damaged metal gloves around Takeshi's hands return to their liquid state and fall right off.

"I can't believe I wasted my time on a pointless battle," he looks up into the air, "I know master I know!" he shouts into the air, "And who are you-?"

"No need for name calling you bastard!" he shouts, clenching his fist and holding it up towards the sky, "Don't make me come up there and-!"

"Excuse me..." Jin turns towards him, "I hate to interrupt but we are in need of supplies."

"Oh right, the people of the town will gladly help you if you present yourselves peacefully. However there won't be supplies left for long if I don't get back to the other side of the island," he says, eying the sun as it slowly begins to set, "Damn," he rushes off into a full out sprint, "You were a good warm up, but you shouldn't waste your skills on piracy!" he shouts back to them as he continues to run.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jin strains to hold back the attack with his shield, "Supplies?" he shakes his head, "Stop, stop now," Takeshi backs up and Jin gets back to his feet, "You're not here to attack the island after our treasure?"
> 
> "We're simply stopping here to stock up," Takeshi informs him in a calm tone. Jin rubs his temples with one hand and with a wave of the other the already damaged metal gloves around Takeshi's hands return to their liquid state and fall right off.
> 
> ...



"There wont be any supplies left?" Takeshi asks. "I suppose there might be an attack on the horizon." Nicholas's body returns to normal. "Should we help them?" Takeshi asks. "If we don't who will? The marines aren't here yet, i doubt they'll show up any time soon." Takeshi nods. "Then, We'll step in and protect them." Nicholas slams his fist into his palm. "In the name of the lotus kingdom, We declare war on whoever is attacking this island!" He shouts at the two rush off behind Jin.


----------



## Pyro (Feb 28, 2011)

Bros Ki and the Cipher Pirates

Bros listened to the whole speech that Gyatso gave, which was a pretty hard feat considering how much sound of his own eating he had to hear over. However, when he heard the word "God" he listened much closer. 


"Duuuuuuuuuuude. So you're like... God? Holy shit man. Wait... Dude! Kent does make you like Jesus or somthing man? Wow... my captain's the shit..." Bros said in obvious awe.

?A god!? You say you?re harvesting the power of the sun? But how? Please explain, Mr. Gyatso.? Alexis added.

Bros watched Gyatso expectantly and noticed the way he carried himself had changed. He then looked at the other servants around that brought the food. There was obviously unquestioning loyalty there. Then Bros noticed the 6ft tall pink aligator that was standing in the corner waving at him. 

Bros shook his head and the image was gone. He sighed to himself. He had gotten much better at controlling his powers, but the side effects still took control at times. Blackouts and images were just a few of the drawbacks, but he was slowly getting used to the hundreds of thousands of chemicals constantly flowing through his bloodstream.

After regaining his composure, Bros saw Rayer out of the corner of his eye, pulling a hunk of meat off his face with an extremely annoyed look.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "There wont be any supplies left?" Takeshi asks. "I suppose there might be an attack on the horizon." Nicholas's body returns to normal. "Should we help them?" Takeshi asks. "If we don't who will? The marines aren't here yet, i doubt they'll show up any time soon." Takeshi nods. "Then, We'll step in and protect them." Nicholas slams his fist into his palm. "In the name of the lotus kingdom, We declare war on whoever is attacking this island!" He shouts at the two rush off behind Jin.



The pirate fleet had already began to approach the island, at the lead ship Raymond, "That's Raymond Paltrow III!" Raymond Paltrow III...sat back and watched the island come closer and closer.

"Shall we attack sir?" one man asked, "It's about time...And I doesn't appear that they'll be surrendering so yes, blow this island to pieces."

The man then waved a pair of flags towards the other ships, signaling them to attack. The two ships on each side of Raymond's fire their cannons on the island, however they are intercepted by something before they can hit the land.

"Steel Darts..." Jin says, panting from the strain of running back and forth from each side of the island, "YOU WILL NOT ATTACK THIS ISLAND!" he shouts out into the sea, mustering up enough breath to do so. 

He waits as the ships get closer and then holds out his hand, metal pouring out of it, *"Steel Disk,"* it forms into a thin circle of metal with sharp edges.

Jin turns his body, spins, and then releases the disk. It slices through the bases of two of the ships as it cuts through the sky, "Captain! Two of the ships are taking on water!"

"That annoying little fly...Board the island! We'll take them down with our own blades!" he shouts, waving his into the air. The first half of the ships reach the island and dock while the back half still approaches, "Charge!" Raymond shouts as the small army bum rush Ryoku Island.

"Bring as many as you want! I will not falter! This island was my master's treasure...And I won't let him down!" he shouts, taking a stance.


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The pirate fleet had already began to approach the island, at the lead ship Raymond, "That's Raymond Paltrow III!" Raymond Paltrow III...sat back and watched the island come closer and closer.
> 
> "Shall we attack sir?" one man asked, "It's about time...And I doesn't appear that they'll be surrendering so yes, blow this island to pieces."
> 
> ...



"This does not bring back pleasant memories Nicholas." Takeshi stands on Jins left side. "What the hell are you doing here!?" Jin shouts at Takeshi. "Indeed Takeshi, But they can't be any stronger then the marines buster call can they?" Jin turns towards Nicholas on his right side. "I SAID WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE!?" But he pauses for a moment. "Buster call...?" 

The two captains ignore Jin's ranting and shouting. "Well then, shall we?" Nicholas draws a large broadsword from his back. "There would be little point in wasting time." Takeshi draws his blade from his left side.* "WE ARE THE CAPTAINS OF THE BLACK LOTUS PIRATES!"* they shout in unison. "*OUR BLADES SHALL NOT REST TILL THE GOVERNMENT IS ON IT'S KNEES!" *the two men charge forward, They show no fear as the army approaches.

What is an army compared to a buster call? What are a few blades compared to the power of the admirals? The two former generals make their way into the army of pirates and with military precision from years of training, they slash them down. There is no hesitation in their swords, Their blades make clean and deadly cuts. Each hit is a kill, Each slash taking out a vital. 

The army of pirates begins to dwindle, they can't land a hit on the captains. Compared to the knight of the Lotus Kingdom, these men were untrained hooligans, easily dispatched by those well versed in the ways of war. "Hurry up boy, Or do you want us to defend this island ourselves!" Nicholas laughs.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Feb 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "This does not bring back pleasant memories Nicholas." Takeshi stands on Jins left side. "What the hell are you doing here!?" Jin shouts at Takeshi. "Indeed Takeshi, But they can't be any stronger then the marines buster call can they?" Jin turns towards Nicholas on his right side. "I SAID WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE!?" But he pauses for a moment. "Buster call...?"
> 
> The two captains ignore Jin's ranting and shouting. "Well then, shall we?" Nicholas draws a large broadsword from his back. "There would be little point in wasting time." Takeshi draws his blade from his left side.* "WE ARE THE CAPTAINS OF THE BLACK LOTUS PIRATES!"* they shout in unison. "*OUR BLADES SHALL NOT REST TILL THE GOVERNMENT IS ON IT'S KNEES!" *the two men charge forward, They show no fear as the army approaches.
> 
> ...



Darts begin to pierce the hearts and throats of the attacking pirates that are further up and not quite in the former general's range, "Who're you calling boy," he says with a grin before leaping into the air.

*"Restless Tempest!"* he crashes down from above, delivering a barrage of kick, crushing the bones of the pirates below.

He then forms a handful of metal marbles in his hands and tosses them into the air, *"Shinme,"* they shoot off in different directions, each piercing through multiple opponents vitals.

Raymond looks in awe as his men are taken down chunk after chunk, "Forget this!" he stumbles back onto his ship, "Men! Fire!" he orders to the ships still at sea, "But sir, we still have men on the island!"

"Like I care! Just kill these crazy bastards!" the men follow their captains order and fire at the 3 warriors.

Jin leaps out of the way of the first cannon ball, the explosion taking out the opposing pirates instead, "What a coward," he leaps up towards the next incoming cannon ball and holds out his hand.

The liquid metal comes out of his palm and engulfs the attack, *"Metal Reversal!"* he manipulates the metal and sends the cannon ball in a 180 back at the ship, taking out one of the cannons, "Come and face us yourself rich boy!"


----------



## InfIchi (Feb 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Darts begin to pierce the hearts and throats of the attacking pirates that are further up and not quite in the former general's range, "Who're you calling boy," he says with a grin before leaping into the air.
> 
> *"Restless Tempest!"* he crashes down from above, delivering a barrage of kick, crushing the bones of the pirates below.
> 
> ...



"Cannon fire." Takeshi comments. "I noticed." Nicholas grabs one of the pirates by the throat and his body shifts into elk form. "TAKE THIS!" He tosses the pirate into the path of one of the cannonballs watching him explode into meaty chunks and rain down on his comrades. "D....DEMON!!! HE'S A DEMON!!!" 

Nicholas grins. "If you want a demon." His body begins to shift again. "ANIMAL FORM!" From his feet to the tip of his head in his Irish Elk form, Nicholas now stood over seven feet tall, his horns from one side to the other totaled over twelve feet. The massive beast rushed through the pirates, throwing them aside easily as cannons crashed into them. 

"Nicholas was always freighting to fight when he got into that form." Takeshi took a step back and held his blade steady. "Now that he's clearing me a path..." He pushes off the ground and follows behind Nicholas. "TO THE SHIPS NICHOLAS!" Takeshi shouts. "WE'LL TAKE OUT THOSE CANNONS!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

"Duuuuuuuuuuude. So you're like... God? Holy shit man. Wait... Dude! Kent does make you like Jesus or somthing man? Wow... my captain's the shit..."

Kent grinned. "Well I did just walk on air...which totally beats walking on water. So yeah, just call me Jesus!" He and Bros air fived.

“A god!?" Alexis said suddenly. "You say you’re harvesting the power of the sun? But how? Please explain, Mr. Gyatso.”

Gyatso's smile suddenly returned full force, but his eyes didn't stop glowing. He looked Alexis up and down before answering. "Quite interesting, quite interesting," he murmured, almost to himself. "Youg, polite, intelligent...quite pretty...yes...quite pretty." His lips curled back, revealing his teeth, and the lights in his eyes suddenly intensified.

Alexis' spine tingled, and a new feeling slammed into her. She felt warm sunshine, a cool breeze...pure happiness and joy enveloped her, sending shivers down her spine. But Alexis noticed that the feelings seemed...forced, and she got the same odd sensation she got whenever she got too close to Bros - like the emotions going through her head were not hers, but manipulated by some outside force. 

The feeling slid away, and Gyatso began to speak. "The process itself is simple enough my dear. I have built a revolutionary machine that allows me to catch and store the power of the sun with mirror like tiles mounted on the roof of this very palace. For years I've been storing it an a large apparatus below ground while my technicians worked on a way to safely transfer it to the human body. And tomorrow, it will be complete." He paused slightly, and the glow around his eyes faded slightly. "I suppose you wouldn't understand without the right context though...Let me explain." He held out a hand, and a green aura formed around it, very similar to Kent's, but with a more liquid look as opposed to Kent's odd lightning/steam combo. Both Kent and I are Starshine Monks, a special order of monks that only exist on Starshine island. The unique stars above the island produce a special energy, which, when combined with certain exercises, diets, and meditation techniques, allows the monk to manifest his 'Inner Spirit', forming a cloak that both helps protect him from harm and augments his physical abilities." 

"It's pretty awesome," Kent admitted.

"However, during my travels, I discovered that the Starshine Monks were only one branch of the Shine Monk order. Why the other branches were kept secret I have no idea, but they use different energy sources in order to manifest their 'Inner Spirit' in different ways. The Cloudshine Monks' aura, for example, allows them to float on the air like a cloud. The Moonshine Monks can shape their aura into different shapes. It is possible for a Monk to learn multiple techniques, as I have done, but it requires an intense dedication and a natural aptitude." He glanced over Kent, his eyes glowing especially intensely for a few moments. "Kent here has the ability to learn all of the styles, save Cloudshine. It is a notoriously rare style, I'm afraid."

"Wait what? Says who?"

Gyatso tapped the side of his head. "These eyes say so Kent," he said. "The Mistshine Monks have the ability to read another's aura almost perfectly - an ability far superior to the rudimentary sensing abilities the other Monks gain. Certain Mistshine masters were even said to be able to peer into the future with their abilities."

"Really." Elaine said, arching an eyebrow.

"I speak no lies, Ms. Elaine," Gyatso said. "Of this you can be certain. But we have strayed from Ms. Alexis' initial question." He turned back to Alexis. "Long ago, there were a group of Monks who harnessed the power of the Sun. They were known as the 'Sun Emperors', and they were among the most powerful men in the world. Shortly after the Void Century however, they were wiped out." He looked off into the distance, as if contemplating something. "I know not what did it. But the Sunshine Monks were so incredibly powerful because their training allowed them to use the Sun's power to amplify the other Shine Monk abilities a thousandfold. Normally, learning such power would take years of practice, meditation, and time, along with texts that have long since been lost. But with the power of modern science, I've learned to bypass all that - and tomorrow, my scientists will hook me up to the Solar Energy apparatus, injecting all the stored up power directly into my body." He held up his hands. "I will, in short...become a god."

*Prince*

Prince stood behind Garrick rather warily, drawing his sword and holding it out in front of him. "Yeah," he said rather awkwardly, pointing towards Masters with his free hand. "What he said. Instruments of justice and all that. Good stuff." He grinned apologetically. "Please get out the way before Garrick pounds your head into jelly."


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 28, 2011)

*Marco…*

As pirates invaded the island, Marco continued to read his novel. He was just reaching Chapter 12, when Stephano had discovered that- BOOM! A cannon ball flies through the air, falling to the ground and rocking the area around Marco. Due to his surprise, Marco drops the book as if he has butter fingers. 

When he looks down, he sees that his book is buried under the giant cannon ball. Screaming villagers run past him and Marco’s eyes widen. “I was just reaching Chapter 12 when Stephano discovered the truth behind Sally’s surprise pregnancy! This is an unforgivable, cardinal sin!” He shouts angrily. “Those responsible must be punished…”

Grabbing a villager, he glares at him with those eyes of his. They burrow into the man’s soul and as he asks his question, he only has to ask it once. “Where are the attackers located?” He asked, calmly. 

The man points to the east side of the island. He nods, and drops the villager, running off in that direction. Little did he know that other pirates were already engaging in battle with the pirates… It didn’t take long for Marco to reach the side of the island and when he did; his anger hadn’t subsided at all. Instead it had grown. 

*“FOOLS! DO YOU NOT KNOW WHO I AM!? MARCO, THE GREAT SWORDSMAN!” *He roared. “You’ll pay for attacking this village and interrupting my reading of Makeout Paradise!” The enraged pirate puts his hands on his swords and pulls them out. He charges through the crowd of pirates madly, without any regard of who he was cutting, he just slashed.












As he got angrier, his blades start to glow with elemental energy. The pirates’ in front of him, stand back, amazed by the aura which has started to cover him. “About damn time.” Marco said through gritted teeth. One of his swords became cloaked with darkness while the other erupts in flame. *“Hahahaha.”* He laughed, darkly, casting his eyes over to the pirates. “Now it’s over.”

He darts forward again, and when his swords cross paths with another, they’re quickly cleaved in half. “His blades? What are they?” Several fodder shout, amazed and mystified by this sudden burst in power. Marco looks down at his swords and grins. “Oh, these? They’re nothing special.”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

*Jin...*












The warrior turns around to see a mad man wielding a pair of blades slaughtering the pirates on land, "He seems to have things under control on land...Whoever the hell he is."

He turns his attention towards the boats, where his two newly acquired allies had already begun to attack, "I've got one target...But why stop there?"

With a wave of his hand the metal disk from before returns to him and he quickly leaps onto it, *"Metal Boots,"* a pair of steel boots form around his feet and with another hand movement they lock into the disk. 

"Now, time to get to business," he thrusts his arms forward and the disk goes flying off towards the remaining ships of the armada. 

He stretches his arm out and a long metal blade forms on it. As he flies past the ships he begins slicing up their hulls, and any poor fool that happens to get caught in the blade's path, "There will be no escape for you bastards!" Jin shouts as the ships begin to sink.

"We can swim freak!" one shouts before clutching his knee cap as he feels something pierce it. Jin stands, his finger pointed in a gun shape, "Not for long, *Steel Bullet*," he begins firing off bullet after bullet from his finger tip, some killing, all severely damaging the targets.

"Enough with the small fires..." he releases himself from the disk and crashes down on the main ship, "Well Pirate..." Raymond begins to slowly back up, "I-I was just after the treasure! I never dreamed this would happen!"

"Well I've got bad news for you: There is no treasure." Raymond's jaw drops, "W-what?! But your key!" Jin grasps the key wrapped around his neck, "There once was a treasure, and this key did open the chest to it. But in order to protect it from entering evil hands I ate it."

"S-so it was your devil fruit!" Jin nods, "Then you're telling me...That I attacked this shitty island FOR NOTHING! I CAN'T-!" but he is cut off as the disk from before returns and slices his head clean off of his shoulders.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Takeshi/Nicholas-

As the other two men attacked the pirates, Takeshi and Nicholas had focused their attention on the ships. Each one had begun to explode as the captain of the armada was taken out. Even the ones that had begun to sink were exploding. "This is fun." Nicholas comments, leaping from one ship just as all of the black powder explodes. "If only we had done this sooner." Nicholas sighs as he hears Takeshi's words. "Enjoy the moment, Slaughter the villainous." 

When the last of the ships were dispatched they headed back to the land. The pirates throwing their blades down and giving up before they were slaughtered. "We... We promise to be good!" They shout. "What say you Captain Takeshi?" Nicholas asks. "I don't know, what do you think Captain Nicholas." The two look at each other then look at the pirates before them. 

"We left you ONE ship, if you manage to make it back there before that metal guy kills you, Then you're free to go, Have fun now." Nicholas draws his blade and points it towards the ship. "T...THANK YOU!!!" The pirate fodder shout and begin to swim towards the ship. "Didn't we leave a longer fuse on that one?" Takeshi asks as the pirates are nearly at the ship. "Oh darn, that's right...." BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

*Cipher Piates: Raeyr*

Raeyr leaned against the wall in the back of the group, simply listening as the monk explained everything. Nothing really caught his interest, a bunch of little monks with their own tricks. Though towards the end his ears did perk up, "So you're becoming a God with some machine?"

He scoffed at the idea, "So you're, in short, too big of a bitch to become powerful at your own, and need to cheat yourself into becoming powerful," he draws his blade and points it towards the soon to be God, "Well I'll let you know now: It's not gona' make a bit of difference, there are no shortcuts to true strength," he says confidently before sheathing his blade, he would become the World's Strongest Swordsman based on his own strength and that was all. 

*Ryoku Island...*

As bodies and bits of pirate ships filled the water the 3 made their way back to land. As they get there the swordsman from before stands in a pile of bodies, "Well I guess that works..." Jin says, scratching his head.

He then turns towards the two pirates from before, "I...I've got to thank you for helping me," he says slowly, "Though I'm sure I could've handled those pests on my own,"  he recovers with a confident grin.

"And you too, bandage face," he says in an unsure tone over towards the swordsman, "Whoever the hell you are."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Ryoku Island...*
> 
> As bodies and bits of pirate ships filled the water the 3 made their way back to land. As they get there the swordsman from before stands in a pile of bodies, "Well I guess that works..." Jin says, scratching his head.
> 
> ...



"Yeah, sure you could have. But how many would you have gotten through before you grew tired?" Nicholas asks him. "Your style needs to be refined. You waste too much movement." Takeshi adds. "Now then, if you will excuse us we need supplies and possibly crew." Nicholas rubs his chin. "Actually..." He looks at the two before him. "Would you two like to join our crew."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Yeah, sure you could have. But how many would you have gotten through before you grew tired?" Nicholas asks him. "Your style needs to be refined. You waste too much movement." Takeshi adds. "Now then, if you will excuse us we need supplies and possibly crew." Nicholas rubs his chin. "Actually..." He looks at the two before him. "Would you two like to join our crew."



"There is nothing wrong with my masters style," he shouts, grabbing Takeshi by the collar, "I simply can't reach it's full potential practicing on rocks and pathetic pirates..."

He releases him and then turns towards Nicholas, "You are right, there would have been more casualties than necessary. And for that I owe you. So I will join your crew."

Jin takes a deep breath, pirates had plagued this island for years, pirates had killed his master. But simply waiting for them to come no longer would be enough. He knew that bastard was going to make his return...But he wouldn't wait, he would go out and find him, he would avenge his master.

"There is just something I need to take care of before we set out."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 1, 2011)

*Jackal*

_This island is stupid._ Another kick from Jackal sent one of the soldiers stumbling back, but he knew he couldn't win. He was simply outnumbered. Too many soldiers, too many angry-faced idiots. His only chance of surviving was running, it seemed. Jackal gritted his teeth and delivered another kick to the face of a soldier. He wouldn't run. He wanted to be a New World Champion, and to become that he would have to do more than defeat a couple of out-of-shape soldiers on some remote island. Another soldier came at him, this one carrying an axe. The guy clearly thought he could take a shackled opponent with the weapon. He never stood a chance.

The axe came sweeping in. Jackal dropped to the ground and kicked out with both legs. The man came crashing down, with his axe. Jackal smiled. Bingo. He rolled backwards, raising his hands over his head. The heavy axe smashed through the shackles with ease. Jackal laughed in delight. He grabbed the axe now stuck in the ground, kicking the soldier off with ease. The axe was heavy, but at least Jackal was armed. Now this was starting to look like a fight. He eyed the rest of the soldiers with hungry eyes. The soldiers slowly stepped back, clearly not feeling like engaging this madman who could take them with his bare hands now that he had an axe. Jackal looked at one, cocked his head slightly and charged. The soldier fled in fright.

At that moment, a red-haired boy crashed through the wall. _Through the fucking wall._ Jackal tried to ignore it. He was in a fight. When the boy exploded a whole dome of soldiers though, Jackal revised his opinion. Powerful fighter. Ally? Enemy? Old street instincts kicked in, smashing Jackal's gears into override. Jackal offhandedly smashed away one soldier that came too close. He was now fully focused on the weird newcomer. Then suddenly, the guy was before him. Jackal already had the axe poised to behead the kid, when he started talking. "Wanna join my pirate crew? There's cake!" 

Jackal couldn't hold it. He laughed, and hard. The soldiers stared dumbfounded at the two powerful fighters who were having a great deal of fun in the middle of a fight. Even the judge had fallen silent. Jackal stopped laughing, but kept a big smile on his face. _This doesn't count as running._ He slapped the kid on his shoulder. "Show me what you have in mind, then, mate"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ruby Isle: Drake vs Tyson*

Drake slams his fist into the ground and gets back on his feet, "I knew getting that six armed guy was a good idea," he says with a grin, whipping the vomit from his mouth.

"Struggle all you want pirate! You're going to die!" he rushes forward and shouts, *"Six Armed Strike!"*

He grabs hold of both of Drake's arms, as well as his legs, and then begins to unleash a flurry of punches to Drake's sides. Drake struggles to break free, "Gah! Green Surge!" his body begins to release some excess green electricity as his body bulks up a bit.

The Pirate Captain then breaks out of Tyson's grip and slams both of his fists into his chest, sending him plummeting back. Mercer clenches his fists, "Lets try something else than, Tree Dweller Mode!" his excess arms return to his body and his body begins to turn from black to brown.

Finally four massive spider legs sprout out of his back, "Try me now weakling!" Drake clenches his fist, "You just keep getting uglier and uglier huh."

Tyson juts his spider leg straight for Drake, the leg pierces right into his chest but Drake catches it and lessens the penetration power, though it still backs him into the wall, "I've gota say...This wasn't the best move on your part," his hands begin to glow with his black aura and the flames travel up the leg and right back to the rest of the marine's body.

He flails around wildly, crashing into the cave walls, "Hey! You tryin to destroy the whole place!" Mercer deactivates his transformation and the flames wither away, "You're right...I think I'll just finish you off now..."

*"Black Widow Mode..."* his skin turns black once again, his extra arms sprout again, and he gains a red hour glass on his forehead and chest. The newly transformed Tyson dashes forward with increased speed and delivers a combination of punches to Drake's torso before executing a round house kick that sends him back.

As he heads for the wall Tyson fires a web that grabs Drake's chest and pulls him back into the fray. He catches him by the throat and then bites him, "Get off of me bastard!" he kicks himself free and leaps back, holding the spot of the bite.

Tyson can't help but chuckle to himself, "What are you laughing at! So what if you bit me, it may have taken me a bit before but I recovered!"

*"Yes, from my Redback Bite, but there's no recovering from my Black Widow bite..."* Drake's eyes grow wide as he falls to his knees, clutching his stomach, "Gah! My stomach...My back!" he slams his head into the ground.

*"And that's just the start...Not only for the symptoms but for the victims,"* Drake slowly looks up, "What...What...do you mean..." he says, wiping his brow.

*"Well as you can tell, your breathing will become labored, and you will begin to sweat. And after I see you breath your last breath...Your crew will be next."*

Drake stomps his feet into the ground, one after the other until he gets back up, *"You..."* he takes a deep breath, *"WON'T HURT MY CREW!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "There is nothing wrong with my masters style," he shouts, grabbing Takeshi by the collar, "I simply can't reach it's full potential practicing on rocks and pathetic pirates..."
> 
> He releases him and then turns towards Nicholas, "You are right, there would have been more casualties than necessary. And for that I owe you. So I will join your crew."
> 
> ...



"Like i said, we need supplies." Takeshi brushed off his shirt. "And don't touch my shirt. I hate it when people do that." He grumbled. "It'll be alright." Nicholas puts his hands in his pockets and makes way for the town. "Where is the nearest marine base?" He asks Jin, suspecting the guardian to know the answer.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 1, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker ~ Pirate*​
Awesome, awesome, awesome, awesome this was such a proud moment for the Woodpecker captain. Grinning like a lunatic, a happy lunatic, the red hairs was so proud that he had his first crew member. The first mate as people tended to name the second in command. Billy had not yet found an alternative name for his position, but surely that would happen in the near future. The silence in the room remained for a few second where Jackal agreed to join and asked of Billy what he could do to clean this room out, but the silly judge started yelling again.

The judge yelled out, Order, order I say. Demanding punishment for Billy and Jackal, saying that their punishment was to be executed. And he really did it while Billy was recruiting his first member, while the future Pirate king was recruiting?!? The ship building prodigy that was Billy got somewhat annoyed by this, and when Jackal asked of what he had in mind the red haired young man just yelled out. "Yosh! _Beardy_ you'll be my first mate!!! And now we beat them up to seal the deal!"

Only reason he called Jackal "_Beardy_" was because he had yet to ask him his name, but his beard was so manly and gar that Billy just decided on a temporary, and fitting I might add, nickname. The amount of guards present in the room was greatly reduced by now, due to Jackal beating a large amount of people up, and from Billy's previous attack, but what had remained of them, they positioned themselves around the main judge, who seemed very mean and hating towards the two Woodpecker pirates.

"I can feel his hate radiating towards us... And I feel an ass kicking going in his direction..." That was one of his "special powers", feeling other peoples emotion, well it was a curse really, because if you combined this ability with the captains complete inability to buffer his lines, you knew that not everyone could handle the cold and hard truth that Billy would just spout randomly.

But there was no time for that right now, and the red haired pirate captain just ran forward, the guards preparing themselves for a fight, some of them were actually scared since they had no idea how he managed to defend himself and defeat so many men only seconds ago. "He must have ate one of those devil fruits!", one of them said. "Baka, you annoy me." Using a large amount of force to send his body in a missile like way into the men and just sending them all flying away Billy found himself standing in front of a stunned judge. "Arrest him! A prize to anyone who arrests him! Quickly!" No one dared, as Jackal was in the room, the few guards that were presents to scared, or to hurt to try anything. But Billy grinned like an idiot, looking down at the judge.

"Yosh... what was it that you had coming.... ara..." getting confused for a second there the young captain looked at the old man who like a scared child said. "... an ass kicking...?"

"YOSH!!!"

**BAM, THAB, BAM, BAM!!!**

This went on for about 10 seconds and ended with with Billy checking the mans pockets for some change, he was thirsty and needed some lemonade. Turning around he adjusted his favorite yellow shirt and looked at Jackal.

"Ara... what's your name again??? _Beardy-something-san_?" Putting his finger on his forehead he waited to be corrected by the awesome fellow, and would reply. "Ara, yosh yosh, Jackal. Well then shall we leave this boring place? I'll show you to my awesome awesome ship, the "*The Brown Dragon*"!!!"

Soon the duo of awesomeness would stand in what _could_ be described a raft, it _could_ be be said that the purpose of this pile of wood was to cross the sea. It _could_... But a more accurate description was that it was a death trap, a "raft" barely connected by a rope, with a single sail and barrel barely remaining on it, a death trap. "ARAHAHAHA!!! See the awesomeness, I built it myself, I am a raft building prodigy by the way!!! HAHAHA!!!"

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Moonshine Island, West Blue*​
Shishi would wait in front of the cave where Duke had his fight. The robot had won his fight before the captain, so while the rest of the crew did their thing around the island, the android sought out the captain to see what their course of action was. Seeing the figure of Duke after he won with only one arm the android gave him a thumbs up... What in the world was his doing... Was his wiring jacked up from fighting Mambo???

"So what now Captain?" He asked in his robotic voice, while putting his right arm down, and making a step towards the captain, his giant metal suitcase right behind him, he was ready to leave if necessary, as all of his stuff was in there, along with the awesome cannons of Mambo... yeah he took those. He won... so they were his to take... tough luck Mambo...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Like i said, we need supplies." Takeshi brushed off his shirt. "And don't touch my shirt. I hate it when people do that." He grumbled. "It'll be alright." Nicholas puts his hands in his pockets and makes way for the town. "Where is the nearest marine base?" He asks Jin, suspecting the guardian to know the answer.



"I'll show you to town, I'm sure the people will be glad to supply the heroes of the island with whatever they need," he says, taking point.

He then turns towards Nicholas who asked him about the marine base, "Tsk, there isn't a marine base even close to Ryoku, which is why we're pretty much on our own when it comes to pirate attacks. It's too far for those bastards to waste the time to come to our aid, but who the hell needs em'."

"I'm Jin Kyojin by the way," he says before continuing to explain the situation, "There was a great treasure left on this island decades ago, which lead to many pirate attacks over the years, but my master would defend it. Though now that my master's...Gone, I defend it in his place."

They soon approached the town up ahead, "Though what those fools don't know is, the treasure was truly a Devil Fruit, one that I ate in order to protect it years ago." 

"And who exactly are you two? I heard you mention something about a Buster Call before...?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "I'll show you to town, I'm sure the people will be glad to supply the heroes of the island with whatever they need," he says, taking point.
> 
> He then turns towards Nicholas who asked him about the marine base, "Tsk, there isn't a marine base even close to Ryoku, which is why we're pretty much on our own when it comes to pirate attacks. It's too far for those bastards to waste the time to come to our aid, but who the hell needs em'."
> 
> ...



"Ah, I suppose we should introduce ourselves since we will be crew." Nicholas bows. "I am Prince Nicholas Christian, Heir to the throne of the Former Lotus Kingdom, so i suppose that makes me King Nicholas Christian now..." He points to Takeshi. "This is Kaori Takeshi, Former general of the Lotus Kingdoms Army. along with myself." Jin blinked for a second. "What do you mean former?" Nicholas nods. "Yes, well... Our king, my uncle... He refused to join the world government and give them a weapon we had on our island. Because of this, they called in a buster call, headed by five vice admirals and two admirals. I believe that's what i counted at least... i spent a lot of time bleeding and running angrily. I didn't really count the number of people i killed... seventy something?" He shrugged. 

"The kingdom was erased completely thanks to Admiral Aihato and the vice admirals... But that Kurokarasu fellow saved my life." Nicholas looked up at the sky. "So, long story short,  We're on a journey for revenge you could say."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 1, 2011)

*Marco…*

It took a while for Marco to calm down, but when he did, the deranged swordsman look on his face finally did. He blinked a few times and looked around. He was standing on top of a pile of defeated pirates with many cuts and bruises on their bodies. “Oi? What exactly happened?” He asked. “HE DOESN’T EVEN REMEMBER!” Several fodders shouted from the bottom of the pile. 

“Oh, yeah. I went on a rampage and slaughtered you guys…” He hopped off the pile and the power that had come out of his swords seemed to vanish into thin air. “Damn it… I still haven’t mastered the blades Sensei gave to me. They seem to respond only to my emotions.” 

Shaking his head, he sheathes both of his swords. It was then that he noticed Jin, Takeshi, and Nicholas for the first time. A sweat drop rolled from his face. “Oi, who the hell are you guys?” He asked, and then he hears what Jin calls him. 

*“BANDAGE FACE! I GO BY THE NAME OF MARCO, YOU IDIOT!” *He roared. However, the pirates had already started to move. They wanted him to join his pirate crew, but before he could respond, they were already walking away! “Hey! Don’t you want to hear what I have to say you damn idiots!”

--- 

“So you guys come from a kingdom wiped out by a buster…” He then scratched the back of his head. “What was it again?” He asked, stupidly. As Nicholas and Takeshi stare at him with a look of astonishment on their faces, Marco shakes his head. "Never mind, that. I'm interested on joining your quest for revenge, long as it doesn't get in the way with my own revenge. There is a certain man in the Grand Line whose head I plan on taking. If this crew can get me there, I'll be glad to aid in destroying the marines."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah, I suppose we should introduce ourselves since we will be crew." Nicholas bows. "I am Prince Nicholas Christian, Heir to the throne of the Former Lotus Kingdom, so i suppose that makes me King Nicholas Christian now..." He points to Takeshi. "This is Kaori Takeshi, Former general of the Lotus Kingdoms Army. along with myself." Jin blinked for a second. "What do you mean former?" Nicholas nods. "Yes, well... Our king, my uncle... He refused to join the world government and give them a weapon we had on our island. Because of this, they called in a buster call, headed by five vice admirals and two admirals. I believe that's what i counted at least... i spent a lot of time bleeding and running angrily. I didn't really count the number of people i killed... seventy something?" He shrugged.
> 
> "The kingdom was erased completely thanks to Admiral Aihato and the vice admirals... But that Kurokarasu fellow saved my life." Nicholas looked up at the sky. "So, long story short,  We're on a journey for revenge you could say."



"A journey for revenge against the entire force of The Marines...?" he grins, "I could definitely go for that, I owe those bastards a little something..." he punches his open palm, "They could have helped my master...But they refused."

"But I'm not going to stop with The Marines, there's a pirate that I plan on taking down as well," he clenches his fist, a large shadowy figure forming behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "A journey for revenge against the entire force of The Marines...?" he grins, "I could definitely go for that, I owe those bastards a little something..." he punches his open palm, "They could have helped my master...But they refused."
> 
> "But I'm not going to stop with The Marines, there's a pirate that I plan on taking down as well," he clenches his fist, a large shadowy figure forming behind him.





Bluebeard said:


> *Marco?*
> 
> It took a while for Marco to calm down, but when he did, the deranged  swordsman look on his face finally did. He blinked a few times and  looked around. He was standing on top of a pile of defeated pirates with  many cuts and bruises on their bodies. ?Oi? What exactly happened?? He asked. ?HE DOESN?T EVEN REMEMBER!? Several fodders shouted from the bottom of the pile.
> 
> ...



Takeshi and Nicholas step forward, after speaking of the events their emotions began to boil once more. Their fists clenched tightly, their feet crack the rock beneath them. "This crew will bring you all the way to the new world. We wont simply stop at the marines." Nicholas Slams his foot down. "WE WILL OBTAIN ONE PIECE AND REBUILD THE LOTUS KINGDOM!" Takeshi slams his fist into his palm. "We will wipe out every marine we come across." 

Elsewhere East Blue-

"OI! HAS ANYONE FOUND THEM YET!?" Jinto shouts into a Denden Mushi. They were on the island, all they could see is destruction and death... There was no human life left... But where had they gone!? Where had those old bastards gone!

Each of the four key members lead a group, Jinto, Kaizo, Tyre, Pattaya. *"We're here." *Standing behind each leader was a shadowed figure.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Takeshi and Nicholas step forward, after speaking of the events their emotions began to boil once more. Their fists clenched tightly, their feet crack the rock beneath them. "This crew will bring you all the way to the new world. We wont simply stop at the marines." Nicholas Slams his foot down. "WE WILL OBTAIN ONE PIECE AND REBUILD THE LOTUS KINGDOM!" Takeshi slams his fist into his palm. "We will wipe out every marine we come across."



*Marco?*

Marco chuckles. ?Well, sensei did say that the third blade was probably located somewhere in the Grand Line and One Piece does sound pretty interesting.? He mused, putting a hand on his chin and thinking about what this guy said. A crew like this, with a prince and a general, a martial artist, could take him to places which weren?t possible of getting to on his own. For instance, he knew he wasn?t strong enough to take the head of his father yet. That man, head of the Vladimir family, was one of the strongest people Marco knew and he lived in the middle of the Grand Line. He also had to live up to his old mentor?s legacy by finding that third sword, the lightning blade? After some thought, he throws his fist into the air and says, ?I?m in.? 

*Duke?*

The battle on Moonshine Island still continued as the mad pirates ran rampant. That was until a body flew out of the giant hole their captain had created. It was Moonscar?s body, dripping with blood. Suddenly the sound of battle ceased as the pirates all took notice of Morgan, who was clearly defeated. This was impossible to them, the pirates who had seen Morgan?s strength first-hand.

Following the body was Duke, whose body had an equal amount of scars. The difference was that Duke was alive. He had a grim look on his face as he surveyed the town. He saw that Rush and Kaya had defeated their enemies, while Shishi was waiting. 

As Shishi flashed him a thumbs-up, he grinned. The pirates all watched in horror as Duke puts a boot on his old captain?s head. ?Your strongest warriors and captains have been defeated. I would offer you all spots on my crew, but you?re far too insane for my tastes. But I?m not going to kill all of you either. I?m going to tell you something and you?ll remember it.? He stated. ?This man is an example to what fate shall befall on you if you dare attack this island, again.? He gestured towards Morgan?s body. ?This goes out to any pirates.? He added, his eyes following over to the assorted criminals who were watching, amazed that such a strong enemy had been taken out. 

?So run and tell anyone you encounter of this tale. Tell them the power of Duke Kaiser and his phenomenal crew. Tell them the same thing I told you. Moonshine Island is under my protection.? The pirates of the town take off, running towards the sea, back to their ship. 

?As for the residents of this town? The Moonshine Caves are mine. I?ll be taking a? portion of Moonshine with me and my crew for the voyage ahead. To thank your savior, you can go prepare a few barrels for me.? Two men, who were watching salute Duke and run off to do what he says. ?That is all.? He said, turning his back to the crowd he had gathered and walking off.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Marco?*
> 
> Marco chuckles. ?Well, sensei did say that the third blade was probably located somewhere in the Grand Line and One Piece does sound pretty interesting.? He mused, putting a hand on his chin and thinking about what this guy said. A crew like this, with a prince and a general, a martial artist, could take him to places which weren?t possible of getting to on his own. For instance, he knew he wasn?t strong enough to take the head of his father yet. That man, head of the Vladimir family, was one of the strongest people Marco knew and he lived in the middle of the Grand Line. He also had to live up to his old mentor?s legacy by finding that third sword, the lightning blade? After some thought, he throws his fist into the air and says, ?I?m in.?



"Well then Marco, Jin." Takeshi steps forward. "Finish what you need to do, because after we gather our supplies, we're leaving this place and heading for the nearest marine base." Nicholas nods. "Make sure we grab a map, i would be pissed if we left without it." The two captains march off towards town, though Nicholas makes his way further towards the ship. "Gather up what supplies you need and if you need to bring anything onto the ship go ahead. We've got enough space to accommodate you i assure you." 
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2011)

Pyro said:


> Gatrom flew quickly through the air, propelled by his marine opponent's kick.
> 
> _"Ugh! Damn woman. I'm flying pretty far. Oh wait, there goes the side of the bridge. It's ok, I'll just swim back up once I land on the other side. Wait... swim? OH SHIT!"_ Gatrom thought to himself as he looked back at the bridge with noting but water underneath.
> 
> ...



Serena took one last drag of her cigarette then flung it away in disgust. "What a joke." How she ever lost to this fool was beyond her. "Do you know how long I obsessed over my loss to you? How it gnawed at the back of my mind every waking moment?" she asked Gatrom. 

"Well I'm glad I was on your mind at least," Gatrom replied with a smirk. 

"Let's change that then," Serena said. She raised her right leg upwards high over her head.

*"Jackhammer Knife!"*

Serena's boot heel came crashing down and cracked the concrete in two. A rippling shockwave traveled towards Gatrom, upending the ground under his feet. He staggered to maintain balance. Serena spun her right leg around with whip fast velocity, literally slicing the air itself. *"Howling Wind Kick!" *

A spiraling blade of air flew from her kick while Gatrom was still regaining his balance. He managed to swerve to the side, but the air blade sliced into his right arm. He grimaced in pain and rolled away to where the ground was stable. Serena appeared in front of Gatrom's face in a burst of speed, pumping her legs rapidly. "Wanna rethink that no teleporting deal?" she cried with a feral smile etched on her face. She kicked Gatrom to the ground. Before he could recover she pinned the sole of her left boot upon Gatrom's neck, constricting his airway. Serena chuckled and lit a cigarette as she kept him pinned down. "Too bad Goliath. That tournament you just went through must've taken a lot out of your body..." She rolled her eyes and blew smoke into his face. "Well not that it would've made a difference anyway. I still would've kicked your ass."

Gatrom attempted to push Serena off, but he couldn't even budge Serena's foot an inch. Something was off, she was strong as hell, but so was he. Then it hit him like a jolt of lightning radiating through his body, a sudden draining of all his strength. He felt as weak as a child. A knowing smile appeared on Serena's face. "Notice something different?" she asked. 

"Seastone..." Gatrom gasped. He had witnessed this phenomenon firsthand during the numerous times when he fished Rose out of the drink, her crusade to swim forever undaunted. The water totally rendered Rose helpless, just as helpless as Gatrom felt now. It had to be seastone. But where? 

"Bingo Goliath." Serena tapped the steel lining surrounding the sides and soles of her highly polished boots. "There's seastone lining the soles of my boots. It didn't matter before because you weren't a Devil Fruit user, but now..." Serena laughed. "Well now it does huh?"  

Gatrom thought of Rose and the others. They needed him. Suddenly there was a loud crashing sound and a building caved in several blocks away. A giant blaze of fire sprouted into the air, sending a black funnel of smoke high into the sky. "That must be Lucio...what a blockhead," Serena said. She tuned her gaze back towards Gatrom and winked at him, the taste of defeat now washed away and replaced by victory. "Don't worry, your captain and crew will be joining you soon enough. You'll all be going to a place very *very* cold I think." 

Gatrom struggled with all his might, but it was in vain. The hold of the seastone wouldn't be denied. A squad of Marines surrounded both he and Serena. She ordered them to bind Gatrom with seastone chains instead of normal iron. Serena frowned slightly as the grunts bound Gatrom's hands and legs in thick chains lined with seastone. Their fight hadn't been exactly fair, and she would've preferred to have bested him while he was at full health, but orders were orders. Also as much as she hated to admit it, she had changed because of their encounter, probably for the better. 

"Maybe next time Goliath, maybe next time," she said, before lifting him to his feet and pushing him along. She spoke into her den den mushi communicator. "Lt. Butler reporting. I've captured Gatrom Goliath."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Ensign Frosty?*
> 
> Glen struggled to keep up with the members of Taskforce Absolute Justice who all seemed to move and work at a fast pace, something Glen wasn?t accustomed to. ?Hey, wait up.? He said, flatly, not bothering to yell.
> 
> ...





Funkfreed said:


> *Red Sun Rock/Copper Village...*
> 
> Salty raised an eyebrow at Garrick's speech. "Well, here's hopin'. If ya can help us out, feel free to take all the Crymsal you want." He had to admit, this big beluga was annoying as hell, but he at least seemed confident.
> 
> ...


Garrick wrapped his massive knuckles with two thick metal bands, or as he liked to call them, his "pounders." Suddenly he noticed a clown standing behind him, almost hiding in fact. *"What the fuck?!"* he exclaimed. Garrick grabbed the clown by the throat and lifted him to eye level. *"You trying to attack me from behind bozo? Who are you?!"* 

"No sir he's in our crew!" Amelia cried. 

*"He is?" * Garrick had never seen this man before. He certainly would've recognized a weird clown milling about his own ship. Garrick hated clowns. His dear old mother once took him to circus when he was just a small boy. She got into a quarrel with a clown and ripped his head off. This asshole reminded Garrick of him.  "He's a new recruit sir. Ensign Glenn Frosty," Amelia said. 

Garrick dropped Frosty to the ground, a scowl on his face. *"Bah! Look at the garbage that the Marines send under my command. I'm a Marine not a goddamn ringmaster!" * Before he could complain some more, he was soon distracted by an uproar in the village. Garrick eyed the newcomers who seemed to strike fear in the villagers. One of them eyed Garrick and made a smartass comment about him being good at mining. 

*"Maybe I can use your hollowed out skull as a shovel,"* Garrick countered. He glanced towards Amelia. *"Armstrong make yourself useful...for once." *

Amelia nodded. She pointed her hands at the newcomers, palms outward. A swirling black cloud, as thick as pea soup, formed between her palms and grew to enormous proportions. _*"Cloud Clutch!"*_ She sent the cloud swirling into the air and over the heads of the strangers, meaning to box them in on all sides.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 1, 2011)

*Ryoku Island*

Jin had left the group to take care of something while they gathered supplies. He reached the edge of the island and took a deep breath, "Master, you defended this island for years, and just because I am leaving to avenge you means that I will just let that all go to waste."

He takes a strong stance and begins to concentrate, he then pours out a mass of liquid metal, it piles up higher and higher until it begins to take shape. Finally it takes the form of a giant statue of Jin himself, standing in a powerful stance.

Jin wipes his brow before creating another large structure behind it, looking something like a billboard. He then leaps up and begins to carve into it with a metal blade he creates in his hand.

As the rest of the crew arrive Jin has just finished, "There we go." 

The sign read:

*"If you are seeking the famed Treasure of Ryoku Island, it is no longer here. If you wish to gain it for yourself seek out this man" * it then had an arrow pointing down towards the Jin statue.​
He grins with satisfaction, "Alright, lets set out."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Ryoku Island*
> 
> Jin had left the group to take care of something while they gathered supplies. He reached the edge of the island and took a deep breath, "Master, you defended this island for years, and just because I am leaving to avenge you means that I will just let that all go to waste."
> 
> ...



Takeshi shakes his head at the statue. "Come on then, We've got the supplies we'll need." Behind him was a large wagon stuffed ten foot high with barrels and boxes, tied down with rope and cloth. The former general leads the two pirates back towards their ship where Nicholas had been preparing for their departure. "Hurry up, we're getting a strong wind." 

The ship that stood before the three men was massive, easily capable of holding an army, yet there were only two men on it... "The Imperial Lotus 2, the sister to the kings Flag Ship... A backup you could say." Takeshi rushes up a ramp, bringing the supplies with him. "Hurry up!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 1, 2011)

*East Blue, Syren Island...*
The Marine bounty master reached into a wall mounted safe, hidden behind a portrait of Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. He pulled out several thick stacks of crisp beli notes, all told 20 million. Reluctantly he handed Joseph Roseo the stacks of beli. The economy on Syren Island was so bad that even the Marines stationed there barely had enough to get by, let alone honor bounties. The burly shipwright made sure to count it all before stuffing the sum into a leather pouch. "Pleasure doing business with you Commander," Joseph said. 

The Marine shook his head with a look of bemusement. "You've still got it Joe. When I saw you and your daughter..." He paused and corrected himself. "Um...daughters, haul in those pirates, well my jaw almost dropped."  

"No one messes with the Roseo's and gets away with it." 

"What will you do with the money?"

Joseph shrugged. "I'll pay my debts and then use the rest to try and keep the business afloat." Joseph ran the last marginally profitable shipbuilding company left on the island. He and his dear wife had founded the Roseo Shipbuilding Corporation almost twenty years ago. Where once there were over a dozen thriving businesses in the shipyards, now it was just him, barely treading water these last four years. 

His daughter Jessie was outside the office. She was arm wrestling a large teenage boy almost twice her size. J2 cheered her on loudly. Joseph had long ago learned to tell his daughter apart from her clones. *BABLAM!* The boy crashed to the ground and clutched his right arm in pain. Jessie and her clone high fived. She helped the kid up with a smile. "Maybe next time Willie," she said. He sighed, red faced with embarrassment, and quickly plodded off. 

"Jessie let's go," Joseph told her. "You'll never get a boyfriend if you keep beating up all the boys you know," he teased. 

Jessie snorted with laughter, she had always been a tomboy through and through. "Did you collect the bounty dad?" she asked. Joseph nodded wordlessly and patted the leather bag over his shoulder. He could sense the eagerness in her voice, ready to set off on her journey. He handed Jessie a list of supplies, the items they would need to finish Jessie's ship. "You girls get everything on the list. I'll head back to the shipyard and round up your brothers. We should be able to get your ship done in a few days." 

Jessie eye's glittered as she imagined her soon to be completed ship. "This is going to be so awesome!" she cried, before racing down the street with J2, leaving a cloud of dust in their wake. 

Joseph rolled his eyes and chuckled. "Kids..."


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 1, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick wrapped his massive knuckles with two thick metal bands, or as he liked to call them, his "pounders." Suddenly he noticed a clown standing behind him, almost hiding in fact. *"What the fuck?!"* he exclaimed. Garrick grabbed the clown by the throat and lifted him to eye level. *"You trying to attack me from behind bozo? Who are you?!"*
> 
> "No sir he's in our crew!" Amelia cried.
> 
> ...



Brock scowled at Garrick's comment, and reached into his pocket to pull out his knife when he and the other members of the group were suddenly surrounded by what appeared to be large black clouds surrounded them. Brock was no longer able to see where the marines had gone.

"Devil Fruit users, eh? Well shit." Mimi once again whistled and the large llama (which was outside the clouds) quickly perked it's ears up."Llamalo." The llama suddenly stood on it's hind legs and got into a fighting stance. It suddenly charged towards Amelia and sent a punch to her face. "What the-" Before she could even respond, the llama sent a punch to her side, sending her flying. Bannon dashed over to Amelia and stopped her from hitting a nearby building. "You alright?" Bannon asked as he pulled Amelia to her feet. "Uhh, yeah..."

"Pihahahahahahaha! Stoooopid peeeeple. Llamalo is the boss's favorite pet. He's been trained in countless forms of kickboxing!" Bobby barked as he gangled in Mimi's arms. Mimi's lip quivered again. "Why can't I be his favorite?"

"What's that supposed to mean?"

"Shut up, the both of you. Let's just take the stuff back to the boss." Brock grabbed the bags of Crymsal and threw them onto Llamalo's back. 

"Wait! First I wanna take somethin'! Put me down." Bobby hopped out of Mimi's arms and the little guy then approached the group of marines. "You guys....wanna come home and play with me?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 2, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Brock scowled at Garrick's comment, and reached into his pocket to pull out his knife when he and the other members of the group were suddenly surrounded by what appeared to be large black clouds surrounded them. Brock was no longer able to see where the marines had gone.
> 
> "Devil Fruit users, eh? Well shit." Mimi once again whistled and the large llama (which was outside the clouds) quickly perked it's ears up."Llamalo." The llama suddenly stood on it's hind legs and got into a fighting stance. It suddenly charged towards Amelia and sent a punch to her face. "What the-" Before she could even respond, the llama sent a punch to her side, sending her flying. Bannon dashed over to Amelia and stopped her from hitting a nearby building. "You alright?" Bannon asked as he pulled Amelia to her feet. "Uhh, yeah..."
> 
> ...




"You shall not take that crymsal you brigands!" Hawthorne declared. He focused his left cybernetic eye at the saddlebag draped over the Llama. His eye glowed bright red, sending out a stream of invisible heat. Suddenly the bag burst into flames. 

Garrick rolled his eyes. *"Do I have to do everything around here..."* he grumbled. Fighting lackey's was beneath a Marine legend of his stature. He raised both his giant fists into the air and smashed them into the ground.

*"Megaton Smash!" *

A powerful shockwave ripped through the ground as it traveled at the bandits, upending the earth under their feet and cracking the road around them. Garrick glanced at Frosty. That dumb face of his just made Garrick angrier. He noticed the blade that the clown carried. Suddenly he grabbed the man by the back of the neck. 

*"Make yourself useful!"* he barked, before flinging Frosty at the them like a missile, a very depressed missile.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 2, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "You shall not take that crymsal you brigands!" Hawthorne declared. He focused his left cybernetic eye at the saddlebag draped over the Llama. His eye glowed bright red, sending out a stream of invisible heat. Suddenly the bag burst into flames.
> 
> Garrick rolled his eyes. *"Do I have to do everything around here..."* he grumbled. Fighting lackey's was beneath a Marine legend of his stature. He raised both his giant fists into the air and smashed them into the ground.
> 
> ...



Brock turned around to see his newest haul quickly catch fire. "NO!" He kicked the bag off of Llamalo's back and began trying to stomp the fire out himself. "Dammit. Mimi, Bobby, take care of them."

"I wanna play with...." At that moment, Garrick sent Frosty flying towards the group. "Yoooo!" Bobby suddenly sent a beam firing from his index finger, hitting Frosty. In a flash, nothing was left but a small doll, that rolled towards Bobby's feet.

"Yay!" Bobby picked up the doll Frosty and looked in wonder at his new toy. *"What the fuck just happened?"*

"It's my Devil Fruit, mean man. I gots the Toy Toy no Mi. But I don't want an ugly toy like you, so..." "Yaaah!" Lishura leaped towards Bobby, holding her steel tonfas. "No no no." Bobby sent another beam and hit Lishura, transforming her into a small plushie. "Oh crap, Lish!" Bannon shouted as the plushie fell to the ground. 

Bobby picked Lishura up and turned to the others. "I has two now." Bobby then pointed his finger at a nearby boulder, transorming it into a large yellow top. The top sprouted spikes from it's sides and quickly spun towards the group.

"Gotta make this quick. Boss is probably getting angry."


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 3, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra pulled Felix out of the rubble by his shirt and pulled him up to her level. "I...I love you." Felix said weakly, looking at the beautiful giant face to face. Nirra smirked as she lifted him up and pulled back her other fist back. Felix suddenly spit out a strange liquid which splattered onto Nirra's shoulder. Upon contact, it immediately burned her skin on contact. "Aaaah!" She dropped Felix and fell onto her back, trying to rub the liquid off her skin. 

Felix stood back up, in his fly form again. "My saliva burns like acid. If I can't get over your looks, I can disfigure you enough so I can!" Felix breathed in and then spat a stream of saliva towards Nirra. She quickly rolled out of the way, and jumped to her feet. _"You're kidding me. Things were looking really good for a minute there too,"_ Nirra thought to herself as she kept dodging the fly's saliva, while progressively getting closer to him. _"I'll have to end this quickly. I really don't want to do this but..."_ She dashed by her bag and scooped it up as she continued to dodge Felix's shots. Quickly pulling out a pill and popping it into her mouth, she then bit down on it. 

"Now...I'm _really_ glad the others aren't seeing this," Nirra said as veins started to appear all over her body. "Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..." 

Felix backed away at the scene. "What the hell. What's wrong with her?" Nirra's eyes became sharp and animal-like, similar to those of a tiger. Her teeth became sharp and pointed, and her already daunting size increased a few more feet, while her fingernails and toenails became pointed and claw-like. Her overall figure became more defined and muscular. "This...is one of my people's most powerful creations. A drug that boosts our strength to this level. I'll make this quick, before I lose....control."

Nirra charged towards Felix with amazing speed, quickly sinking her claw into his midsection.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Brock turned around to see his newest haul quickly catch fire. "NO!" He kicked the bag off of Llamalo's back and began trying to stomp the fire out himself. "Dammit. Mimi, Bobby, take care of them."
> 
> "I wanna play with...." At that moment, Garrick sent Frosty flying towards the group. "Yoooo!" Bobby suddenly sent a beam firing from his index finger, hitting Frosty. In a flash, nothing was left but a small doll, that rolled towards Bobby's feet.
> 
> ...



Amelia shook her head with frustration, as one of the bandits turned Frosty and Lishura into dolls. Her eyes widened as a nearby boulder suddenly morphed into a giant spinning top, lined with vicious looking spikes. Amelia leaped to the air in a burst of speed. It was time she proved her worth to Garrick.  

*"Nimbus!"* she cried. A yellow tinged storm cloud formed under her feet. She soared high into the air, riding the cloud like a surfboard. Garrick himself took two steps towards the spinning top as it careened towards he and his squad, his massive arms crossed and a look of apathy on his face. 

"I think you should move sir!" Hawthorne cried, running for cover. 

*"The hero of the Marines doesn't run from toys you coward,"* Garrick shot back. 

As the spinning top neared him Garrick remained impassive. He knew exactly what he was going to do. *"Cumulus Clutch!"* a voice cried from above. A giant black cloud descended from above and engulfed the spinning top on all sides. The top ground to a halt just a few inches in front of Garrick, kicking up dirt and debris into the air. He craned his head upwards and saw that twat Armstrong flying atop one of her stupid clouds, her arms coated in a black cloudy substance, a stupid smirk on her face just like her useless uncle. 

*"Armstrong I had it handled!"* Garrick barked at her. *"If I ever need your  assistance, which will be the day after never, THEN I'LL FUCKING ASK YOU FOR IT!!"* Garrick roared. 

Amelia sighed. "I just can't win..." she muttered under her breath. 

Suddenly Garrick grabbed up the top between his brass knuckled hands. His neck muscles bulged as he lifted the giant top over his head. *"This was my favorite game as a kid, right next to killing the neighbors cats. GYAHAHAHAHAHA!!"* he howled, before throwing the top like a shot put towards the bandits. From the sky Amelia shaped a giant red tinged cloud around her right hand, forming it into a giant fist, ready to smash anyone who tried to dodge the top. 

Meanwhile Warrant Officer Smirnov stealthily approached Bobby from the side, keeping at a safe distance. The strange toy man's powers were dangerous and he needed to be taken out. Smirnov pointed his fingers at the child like bandit, aiming for the neck. *"Bone Bullets!"* A hail of bullet like shards hurled out of his fingertips.

_A year ago in the East Blue...
*"Cumulus Clutch!"*

Amelia crushed Rose's makeshift raft under the weight of a massive gray cloud. It was the raft her crazy sister was going to use to start her journey, which in Amelia's opinion was nothing more then a fools errand.

"NO!" Rose cried, tears welling up in her eyes. She ran towards Amelia and grabbed her by the shoulders. "Amy how could you?!" Amelia glared back at Rose. "I'm not going to let you ruin your life by becoming a pirate!"  Amelia pointed her right hand at the shattered raft, lifting it into the air with her cloud, and hurling it away into the ocean. 

Rose's eyes lit up with rage and tears. Without warning she punched Amelia in the face. Amelia staggered backwards, but quickly regained her balance. Her eyes widened in shock. "You're my big sister. You're supposed to believe in me!" Rose screamed. "I'm gonna be a pirate whether you like it or not!" Amelia rubbed her jaw and narrowed her eyes at her sister. Their mother's words sprang unbidden into her mind, just before she passed away: "Amelia please take care of your sister Rose. She'll need you and you'll need her."  

"Over my dead body," Amelia shot back. She balled up her fists and beckoned her sister to come at her. _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2011)

*The East Blue, Syren Island...*
Jessie and her clones worked diligently on the nearly completed ship, a beautiful caravel that she hoped would carry her all the way to the Grand Line. Jessie leaned over the railing and spotted J5 by a drawing board, poring over the ship design with a thoughtful face. Unlike Jessie the clone wore her purple hair in a tight bun. Thick black frame glasses rested over the bridge of her nose, giving her a very scholarly appearance. Why the girl wore glasses when Jessie herself had perfect eyesight was beyond her.  

"J5 hand me a box of wood screws will ya!" Jessie called to her with a smile. J5 jumped nervously at the sound of Jessie's voice. She turned around towards Jessie and nodded with a meek smile. "Coming Jessie-san," she said in a low voice, hitching her glasses higher over her nose and skittering away to the supply room.  

Jessie frowned slightly. "Still so shy." 

"I don't think she's gotten over you know what," J2 said from beside Jessie. 

"She just needs a good smack in the head," J4 commented, as she hammered a floorboard in place. "Food always cheers me up," J3 declared happily, alternating sawing a piece of wood with her left hand, while stuffing her face with a slice of pizza with her right. Suddenly a loud voice boomed from the rear of the ship. 

*"JESSIE GET OVER HERE!!" *

Jessie ran towards the rear of the deck. She came upon her father in a heated argument with none other then the second most disobedient clone in the universe. J6 laid casually on a sun chair, wearing a floral print bikini and polishing her nails. Her father turned towards Jessie and shot a thumb in the clone's direction. "Look at her. I told her to get to work but she won't listen to me. This isn't a tanning salon!" 

"I'm not some grease monkey or pulp jockey you senile old man!" J6 shot back. "You expect me to ruin this perfect body by...*working*?" She cringed as she said the word work, as if it was anathema to her ears. 

"Gyahahahahaha! She called you a senile old man pops!" Richie Roseo laughed from above. Jessie's scrawny younger brother hung from a harness, working on the top portion of the main mast.  A vein popped on Joseph's forehead. He narrowed his eyes at his son. Richie's smile disappeared in a flash and he quickly returned to work. Joseph gestured emphatically at Jessie. "You see? She won't listen!" 

Jessie sighed. J6 had always been this way. Always the vain and self centered one. "J6 will you please just help us out? I really want to get this ship done as soon as possible. It means a lot to me."  

J6 sneered at Jessie and wagged her index finger back and forth. "You're not the boss of me you addle brained girl. I know you want to leave this island. Why? So we can get ourselves killed for your stupid dream? I'm not like those other mindless puppets who follow your every order."  J6 shook her head and laughed. "Nope, not me. I'm not going to abandon this beautiful island where all the boys fall before my feet and worship *me*!"  

J2 appeared behind Jessie and balled up her fists. She made a move towards the disobedient clone, but Jessie beckoned her to stop. "I can handle this," Jessie said. She strode calmly towards J6 and smiled at her. "If you won't carry your weight around here then I'll just have to call you back." She pointed her hands towards the clone. *"Clone Clone Retur-"*

"Wait!" J6 hollered. "Alright. I'll help you finish this stupid ship!" She got up in a fury and marched off to the shack, spewing curses under her breath. "I can't believe that little witch is actually a part of you," Joseph grumbled. 

Jessie shrugged. "She's better then J7 at least."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates-

The crew set sail, Their goal was the nearest marine base. They would wipe it out, take it from the face of the earth like they took their island. That was the black lotus's goal, to share the pain of their loss with the world. They would not harm citizens, they would not attack islands, their enemy was the marines and the world government, anyone who got in their way would be viewed as siding with them. 

But as the crew sailed a harsh wind blew, the sails fluttered like a birds wings. The wind grew stronger and the ship shook violently. Tremors echoing through it's halls as if hundreds of men were pounding on it with hammers. "BATON DOWN THE SAILS! HOIST THE COLORS! TIGHTEN THE CANNONS! AND DO SOME OTHER PIRATEY STUFF!" Nicholas shouts. *"YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING DO YOU!?" *The crew shouts. "I AM A GENERAL NOT AN ADMIRAL! I NEVER LEARNED TO SAIL!"

*"WHY ARE YOU SAILING THE SHIP THEN!?"* Nicholas laughed and put his hand on his chin. "Because.... I drew the short straw...."* "THAT IS NO WAY TO DECIDE THE NAVIGATOR!"* Takeshi holds the sails down tightly. "But... I never learned to sail either." *"THEN WHY DID YOU PICK SUCH A HUGE SHIP!?" *

"Because it was the only one left! Now quickly! Get below deck, I'll steer this thing best i can!" Jin and Marco look at each other.* "We're going to die here."* They both think to themselves before Takeshi rushes them below deck. "Obey the captains orders!" He shouts.* "Wait! Which one of you is captain!?" *Takeshi looks at them confused. "We both are." *"IT DOESN'T WORK LIKE THAT!"* "Silence First Mate and Swordsman! You are both beneath the captains!" He tossed them down below deck and rushed up to help out Nicholas. 

As the two captains fight the harsh winds and pouring rains Nicholas has a very odd look on his face. "Takeshi?" He asks. "Yes Nicholas?" Takeshi turns to face him. "What is it called when there is a tornado beneath water?" Takeshi blinks a bit and ponders the question... "You mean, a maelstrom?" He asks. "Ah, thank you." Nicholas nods. "Wait.. why do you ask?" Nicholas points out at sea. "I like to know what's going to kill me." 

Before them it was as if the sea had completely opened, a massive swirling hole so deep... "Oh look, I can see the bottom!" Nicholas points. "WHY ARE YOU HAPPY ABOUT THAT!?" Takeshi screams. "I always wondered what the bottom of the ocean would look like... I am disappointed that is where i will be buried." "YOU'VE GIVEN UP HOPE QUICKLY!"

The ship headed for it's watery grave, the captains rushing beneath deck and knocking over Jin and Marcus on their way.* "ALL MEN FOR THEMSELVES!" *They shout, Marcus and Jin, curious to see what would frighten men who faced armies, went to look outside... When they saw the sight before them, they rushed inside and closed the door tightly.* "Wait... WHOSE STEERING THE SHIP!!!!!????" *

The ship made it's way into the maelstrom.... Thrashed about harshly enough to knock out all four men.... How much time passed they were unsure of... but when they awoke, and headed outside, they found the ship was still intact... but they were on an island they'd never seen before.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 3, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Hey, Snipe! Is this him? Raven ignored the newcomer, as he turned his head away
> 
> No. He's probably one of the many goons under his employ. she sighed and rubbed her head. She expected as much. Such a simple, idiotic plan wouldn't be enough to bring out such big prey.
> 
> ...



Snipers unloaded on the troublemakers from the rooftops of the businesses that ran along main street. Townsfolk ran every which way in a mad dash. Eli aimed his wrath on the one who seemed to be the leader of the troublemakers, a young man waving about two short swords. 

"You made a big mistake causing trouble in my town boy!" Eli exclaimed with righteous indignation. "Let me show you why they call me Ten Gun Eli!" He ran his hands along his gun belt. The ten cast iron pistols jumped out of their holsters and sprung to the air. Eli waved his hands about like a mad orchestra conductor. The ten heavy pistols danced in the air. Their barrels spun around and pointed  towards the boy. Eli twirled his fingers in the air as if playing a piano and jerked his hands back. 

*"Ten Gun Salute!" *

The triggers pulled at the same time, sounding like rolling thunder, followed by another salvo. A hail of bullets flew towards the boy. Eli smiled as the guns fired again. 

Meanwhile Annie ducked and dived as bullets struck the ground all around her from the snipers above. "Can't have a normal day for myself," she grumbled in annoyance.  

The snipers were firing indiscriminately into the crowd of people, not caring who or what they hit. Annie's eyes lit up with fury. "Low down varmints!" She threw back her poncho over her shoulders and drew her silver six shooters, her hands moving in a blur of speed. Annie took aim at two rifleman perched atop the general store across the street. She fired two shots, precise and economical. Both men screamed in pain at the same time, before crashing face first to the street below.

Annie turned her attention on Eli. He was making ten pistols dance around in the air at the same time. It was an impressive trick. Not even she could do that. Was he a devil fruit user? she wondered. Annie narrowed her snipers eyes at the way the guns danced in rhythm to the frenetic movements of his hands and fingers. Suddenly she caught the faintest glimmer of dozens of strings waving about the air, practically invisible to the naked eye. The strings were attached to the tips of his fingers and connected to the triggers of each pistol. Annie smirked. 

"Cheap parlor tricks."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 3, 2011)

*Bridetop Country......*
"You were *X*tremely outmatched! JUSTICE has been served!" Lt. Lucio stood over the Phoenix Pirates's swordsman, Syrei. The swordsman was sprawled out on the ground with blood across his chest. Lucio had a couple of slashes on his arms and body, but nothing major. The Lieutenant re-sheathed _Ginbi,_ his moon sword, and placed his foot on Syrei's torso.

Suddenly, Syrei grabbed his sword, _Moongram,_ and was back on his feet once again. The sudden movement caught Lucio by surprise, however, the Lieutenant wasn't afraid. 

"I'm not through, yet! *Blood Slash!"* Syrei said as he charged at Lucio and swung his sword at the Marine. 

"Hahahahahahahaha! You think that'll work?! I'm INVINCIBLE now!" Lucio declared loudly. *"VANISH!"* 

.............................................................

"OOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!" Lucio howled in pain as a long slash was going across his torso. The Lieutenant fell to the ground in a heap. 

"B-b-b-b-b-but, nothing can touch me! It happened before! YOU COULDN'T TOUCH ME! But now you can!"

"You obviously don't understand how to use your new ability yet, that'll be your downfall, even in my injured state." Syrei said as he brought his sword down on Lucio once again, however, Luucio parried the slash with his own blade.

"Let's think Lucio, what was I doing the last time I was invincible?" He thought to himself. 



> Syrei swung his sword at the downed Lucio. The Lieutenant simply sat there and held his breath. "My judgement has come!" He said to himself in his head.
> 
> *SHINK!*
> 
> ...



"I WAS HOLDING MY BREATH!!!" Lucio thought aloud. To test out his new theory, when Syrei swung at him once again, Lucio held his breath. Sure enough, Syrei's sword passed directly through his body. Lucio exhaled with a large grin on his face, "Bingo!"

Before Syrei could turn around, Lucio slashed him across his back, bringing him down for good. Lucio hovered his den den mushi watch near his mouth,

"This is Lt. Lucio! I hope the rest of you have captured your targets! Meet back on the Xtreme Machine in exactly 10 minutes!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2011)

> "Worrying about his enemy even If I?m a pirate? I don?t know if he is underestimating me or he is such a good person...but I think he is not trying to insult me or anything"he said the last part looking at Daniel?s eyes, he looked like a good person even if he was a dog of the navy.



*Atlas Pirates - Beelze D. Van vs Daniel Jacobs*

"Hey, I have a question....Why are you with the marines?" Van asked as he stood up. Daniel looked timidly at the member of the Atlas pirates "I don?t know, the justice shall always prevail i guess"Jacobs answered. Van frowned a little, justice? the navy had everything but justice"But the navy isn?t just, there are pirates out there that have an even better sense of justice than the marines"Beelze said but this time the member of Arachnophobia was the one who frowned,"I don?t like to fight, but I just can?t let the pirates go and do whatever they want, hurting and scaring people"the big man said as Van braced himself for anything that could come now.

Beelze rushed once again and drew out his gun, hades, getting closer to Daniel, the pirate ducked to dodge the fist of the man and the jumped to hit the marine in the face with the gun twice as if he was slapping him with the weapon. Daniel was a little dizzy but regained his senses after a moment just to kick Van in the gut and sending him rolling away."*cough*...*cough*" the gunslinger tried to breath properly but he had no time when Daniel ran towards him and tried to hit the guy, who was at the ground, with his wooden mallet. Beelze was able to barely avoid the attack which left a little crater of the same size of the mallet.

Van finally got his breath back"I have to be serious, other way he will crush me"the young man thought knowing that it was time to use his bullets.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Amelia shook her head with frustration, as one of the bandits turned Frosty and Lishura into dolls. Her eyes widened as a nearby boulder suddenly morphed into a giant spinning top, lined with vicious looking spikes. Amelia leaped to the air in a burst of speed. It was time she proved her worth to Garrick.
> 
> *"Nimbus!"* she cried. A yellow tinged storm cloud formed under her feet. She soared high into the air, riding the cloud like a surfboard. Garrick himself took two steps towards the spinning top as it careened towards he and his squad, his massive arms crossed and a look of apathy on his face.
> 
> ...



Mimi looked up at the top shooting towards her. She pointed her umbrella at the object, and the tip opened up. a small capsule shot from the umbrella and hit the top. The second it made contact, the top was enulfed in an explosion, breaking it into pieces. Her lips quivered as she timidly eyed Garrick. "Why'd you guys have to attack me? What did I do?" Her eyes started to water and she clenched her teeth nervously.

"Why do you take crap from that guy anyway?" Bannon had somehow made his way onto Amelia's cloud, sitting right behind her. "Wha...? How'd you even..."

"I'm just saying...the guy never even gives you a simple "thank you" you know?" Amelia put her hand to her forehead in frustration. "Look, this...this isn't the time..."

Bobby turned around as the spikes came shooting from Smirnov's arms straight at him. "Huh?" Bobby dropped both of his new toys as his eyes widened in surprise at the attack. Llamalo quickly jumped in between the two before Bobby could really react, taking the entirety of the bullets and falling to the ground. "Oh! Llamalo's down!"

Brock was already well on his way up the mountain trail, carrying what was left of his haul. "Mimi! Back to the boss's place!" Mimi plucked up the plushie and the little doll on the ground. She then pointed her umbrella up in the air and a pitch black mist erupted from the tip, covering the entire village square. She quickly followed behind Brock. They were soon out of sight.

Bobby was still busy mourning Llamalo's sacrifice. "Oh noooo! Llamalo. Wake up! Why won'cha wake u-" Bobby turned around to see that his new toys were gone. "Aaaaah! Mimi took my stuff again!" The black mist cleared and Bobby's jaw dropped upon realizing he missed his chance to escape. "Oh, poop." He got up to run when he was hit from above by something. It was Bannon's foot slamming him into the dirt. "Spare me!" Bannon casually kept a firm footing on the little man with his arms crossed. 

"Somebody get me some seastone cuffs." Hawthorne tossed him a pair of seastone handcuffs, and Bannon quickly snapped them onto Bobby's wrists. In a few minutes, Bobby was sitting up against the dried up fountain in the square. "Let me go!" The marines and the townspeople surrounded him.

"Nope. Here's what's gonna happen. you're gonna tell us a bit about yourself and your boss. Then you're gonna help us find the your buddies, or I might be tempted to leave you alone with ol' Garrick for a few minutes..." Bobby shuttered as he looked over at the mountain of a man that was Garrick. 

"F-fine....our boss is called Captain Thickwater." 

"Thickwater? I've heard that name before. The guy has an 83,000,000 beli bounty on his head."

"Yeah, he's our captain. He's the one who wants the shiny Crymsal stuff. We traveled around the Grand Line looking for any treasure we could find, but everytime we got somewhere, another crew already beat us to it. The captain got pissed off and went after any islands that had Crymsal instead. He said he found out about the stuff on his home island. It's really valuable but takes forever to dig up. So the boss had us go from island to island checking the land for signs of it. Finally he got lucky when we found this island. So we took the ship and made our own residence on the mountain."

"So how's Thickwater keeping everyone on the island from leaving?" Bobby gulped and looked down at the ground. "No, I'm not saying anymore. No...no siree bob." Bannon picked up Bobby by the head. "Ow...ow ow ow ow!" Bannon then shook Bobby back and forth. "Yes siree."

"Okay okay, put me down. Hurts!" Bannon dropped Bobby back onto the ground. "He's got a Devil Fruit. The Box Box no Mi. He can make boxes around anything. They can be invisible, and any size he wants. He's got the box set to not let anyone leave except members of the crew."

"So he's got the whole island boxed in then. We've just gotta beat him until he opens it up. Then lead the way, dummy. Once we get there, you're gonna turn our friend's back to normal." Bannon then pulled Bobby to his feet and shoved him ahead of the group. "Garrick, you do the honors of leading, won't you? After all this is more you mission than mine."

*At the top of the mountain*

Brock and Mimi stood with their heads hung down in shame at their pathetic haul this time around. They stood in front of a gigantic cave entrance, with two large eyes glaring down at them. "You say that some marines burned up the rest?" A thunderous voice asked the two. 

"Yep. Some guy with a heat beam eye or something. Then they attacked Llamalo, and Bobby."

"Well that just burns me up. When I want something I want it *now!* Anybody who takes stuff from me gets dead. They all get dead reeeeal fast!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 4, 2011)

*Ruby Isle - Beverly Clemens vs. Damon Kamikiri *
Clemens drew her twin daggers and twirled them about in her hands. She shot Damon a look of disgust as they both circled each other. "You're a shitty excuse for a Marine." She eyed his officer stripes. "You don't deserve to wear those stripes." 

Damon shrugged, his expression unreadable to Clemens under his face mask. "I don't deserve to get paid like shit either," he countered. 

"No one joins the Marines because they want to become wealthy. You join the Marines because you want to make a difference in the world. When I became a Marine the pride of wearing the uniform was more then enough for me."  Clemens frowned slightly. She still missed the feeling of wearing her old uniform, and the sense of pride and accomplishment that came with it. 

"And I suppose you still believe in Oda Clause and the Tooth Fairy as well," Damon scoffed. "I heard about you, about how you betrayed your commander and sided with criminals. You're all talk, and no better then I am." 

Clemens green eyes lit up with rage. "I sided with justice and saved innocent people. If I had to give up my life as a Marine to save even one innocent life then it was more then worth it!" She charged Damon with  her twin blades extended. Damon stood his ground. He raised his arms and suddenly they morphed into green insect like appendages. Long curved blades sprouted from his forearms, glittering like steel. Clemens eyes widened. _He's a zoan user._ Both their blades collided in a flash of metal. Damon pushed her away, and swung his blade arms in a frenzy, stabbing and slashing from multiple angles. Clemens pumped her arms furiously, parrying each slash and stab. Suddenly she disappeared in a blur.  

*"Soru!"* 

Clemens rushed past Damon with blinding speed, her daggers raised in a crossed X formation. She swung the daggers with enough force to leave faint trails in the air. *"X slash!"* She stopped several feet behind Damon. The Marine's body spasmed as blood erupted from an X shaped slash mark in his right side. Clemens shook her head with disappointment as she surveyed her handiwork. It was a new move that she had developed while wallowing in her misery after the disastrous encounter with her old squad. 

"I was aiming for your gut but you swerved at the last second..."

"This isn't the first time I've encountered soru," Damon responded, before suddenly transforming into a monstrous creature. 

*"Hybrid Mantis Form!"*


----------



## Cooli (Mar 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Snipers unloaded on the troublemakers from the rooftops of the businesses that ran along main street. Townsfolk ran every which way in a mad dash. Eli aimed his wrath on the one who seemed to be the leader of the troublemakers, a young man waving about two short swords.
> 
> "You made a big mistake causing trouble in my town boy!" Eli exclaimed with righteous indignation. "Let me show you why they call me Ten Gun Eli!" He ran his hands along his gun belt. The ten cast iron pistols jumped out of their holsters and sprung to the air. Eli waved his hands about like a mad orchestra conductor. The ten heavy pistols danced in the air. Their barrels spun around and pointed  towards the boy. Eli twirled his fingers in the air as if playing a piano and jerked his hands back.
> 
> ...



Shit! Eli had mistaken Kite as the leader, and began opening fire on her. Change of plans! Looks like I'll be taking him on... Kite gripped her blades and prepared to take on the flurry of bullets coming towards her TALON RUSH!!! she called out as she quickly dashes through the bullets, slicing them all in half. After making it through the first volley, she started running in a zigzag pattern to dodge the next round of bullets; however, there were just to many. Two bullets grazed her arm, and another grazed her cheek. CYCLONE SWIRL!!! While spinning to dodge some of the incoming bullets, Kite unleashed two spiraling air compressed blades. One aimed in the direction of the bullets and guns, and the other in the directions of Eli himself

Snipe was running around on the ground dodging the incoming fire from the snipers up on the rooftops. Dammit! I didn't think to check the roofs. As she was dodging, she was firing off arrows as well TRIPLE SHOT: CONCUSSION ARROW!!! Snipe fired off three arrows at one of the building tops. When they made contact, the roof was blown sky high, along with the three snipers who were on it. DOUBLE SHOT! she then turned and fired two more arrows at the building across the street. As she continued evading the gun fire and firing off arrows, she caught a glimpse of Kite's battle with Eli. When Kite had unleashed her attack, Snipe noticed something as the attack passed by the guns floating in the air. _"So this bastard is using wires to manipulate the guns...?"_ she thought to herself. _"Then if I just aim for them..."_ she grabbed her remaining regular arrows and fired DECA SHOT!!! ten arrows were launched, all aimed for the strings wrapped around Eli's fingers

"BOSS!!! HEL- BUWAaaahhh" Raven sent the guy flying with a strong punch. He then grabbed another guy by the collar and began spinning around YOU FODDER ASSHOLES.....PICKED THE WRONG GUY TO MESS WITH!!!! he then threw the guy into another gunslinger who was trying to blindside him. The dozen or so henchmen who were on the ground were completely outmatched. "Shit! Our bullets won't work" "He must have a Devil Fruit ability!" DAMN STRAIGHT!!! KONGOU KONGOU BARRAGE!!! he fired off numerous shards of diamond, taking out the two henchmen in front of him. Out of the original dozen, only 7 were left standing


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 5, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates/Nirra vs. Felix Aftermath...*

Nirra pulled herself up to the main floor of the cave, hoisting Felix over her shoulder as well. She had her bag by the strap in her teeth, and headed out of the cave. 

Now well outside the mine, Nirra gently placed Felix onto the ground, and sat down on the grass herself. She was exhausted, and barely able to move at the moment. Slowly reaching into her bag, she grabbed some medicine and a collection of bandages. Felix slowly opened his eyes and looked up at Nirra. "Why? Why'd you help me out of the cave?"

Nirra didn't respond fora moment, wrapping the bandages around his midsection, where there was the most blood. "I wouldn't just leave you back there. I'm not a monster. Besides, leaving someone to die after they proved themselves to be as powerful as you just isn't in me. While you are terribly weak from an emotional perspective for robbing a harmless village, you at least showed that you've got some strength in battle." Nirra smiled kindly at the man. 

"I...." Felix didn't quite know what to say. "You're...really interesting..." He wasn't sure how that sounded. "I mean, you're this powerful, yet you can still be this kind to your enemy...it's just...surprising, I guess."

"Well, thank you." Nirra said graciously. She sat back up against a large tree. "My people value strength. It doesn't matter if you're a man or a woman. Strength is all that matters. But we also value the strength of a worthy opponent, regardless of how much we may disagree with their views." She opened up a small bottle of medicine and took a couple of the pills inside. "Anyway, don't move around much or you'll open the wounds again. I'm going to find the rest of my crew."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 5, 2011)

*Marco?*

The things that Marco felt were familiar to one who traversed the seas. Salt, sand, sunshine, gentle waves and the sound of a large seagull flying above him. He grumbled, raising his head and looked around, checking his surroundings, which were unfamiliar and alien. One thing was certain; he had never been to this island before. 

He blinks a few times, trying to recall what had led him to this place. Then he remembers. He had joined a pirate crew, the Black Lotus pirates, and then they had got caught in a large storm. Marco had survived, so maybe the others were still alive as well? 

Standing up and wiping more sand off his pants, he looks over to see the limp bodies of Jin, Nicholas, and Takeshi. Instead of doing what a normal person would do, Marco walks over and kicks the three of them in the chest. ?*OI! WAKE UP!?* He shouted, hoping they?d hear him. If they were dead just from a little storm, they couldn?t possibly carry him to the New World. 

?lazy bastards?? He grumbled, sitting down on a rock. Then a light bulb comes over his head? Minutes later, Marco is holding the giant rock above the three and with a sadistic grin, drops it like an anchor. *?GET UP! I DON?T HAVE TIME FOR THIS!? *

*Glen Frosty*

*"What the fuck?!"* he exclaimed. Garrick grabbed the clown by the throat and lifted him to eye level. *"You trying to attack me from behind bozo? Who are you?!"*  Glen looked into the eyes of this maniac and although he could barely breathe and he was slowly losing oxygen, Glen remained calm. ?I?m Ensign Glen Frosty, sir.? He wheezed, hoping that Garrick would loosen his grip once everything was properly explained. Then again, he didn?t look like one who was very reasonable. No he look like one of the village jocks back home hopped on steroids and pumped with adrenaline. His words don?t appear to get through that thick skull of him, but a girl convinced Garrick to loosen his grip. 

When he hit the ground, Glen responded in his usual manner. ?Ow.? He stated, flatly. He does however take the opportunity to breathe and just as he was getting to feet, Garrick hoisted him off the ground. ?What now?? He asked and the powerful man launched him forward like a missile at the pirates who he had been hoping to avoid. 

As he flew forward at incredible speeds, Glen managed to drone on, however. ?How could things get any worse?? He asked to himself, sarcastically. To his surprise, he was quickly answered. He found his body shrinking to miniscule size and his body becoming nothing more then wood. His weapons also shrink with him and once the transformation is complete, he falls to the ground.

Glen looked up to see a dummy standing over him. ?Okay, maybe I asked for this one.? He is picked up in the hand of the pirate and his eyes widen as he realizes the truth. ?I?m a toy.? He said, relatively calm for a guy who had just being thrown like a weapon and then transformed into a kid?s doll. 

As he is cradled by his new ?owner?, Glen shrugs. ?This might actually be an improvement.? He stated, realizing he was faraway from the madman that had got him caught in this mess. He sees that another female marine has been forced to share the same fate; the life of a dummy. She was quite attractive and a smile actually forms on Glen?s puppet face. ?a major improvement.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Marco?*
> 
> The things that Marco felt were familiar to one who traversed the seas. Salt, sand, sunshine, gentle waves and the sound of a large seagull flying above him. He grumbled, raising his head and looked around, checking his surroundings, which were unfamiliar and alien. One thing was certain; he had never been to this island before.
> 
> ...



Jin's fist smashes upward before his actual body awakens, crashing into the rock and destroying it into smaller pieces of ruble falling like little meteors into the ground around him, "What the hell are you doing!" he shouts, leaping up to his feet.

He slams his forehead into Marco's and glares at him with rage, "Try that again Bandage Face and I'll be calling you Full Body Cast..."

Jin then takes a look around, "Why did I side with sailors that don't know how to sail...Oh well, there's no going back now..." he turns towards the Co-Captains bodies, "Wake up! We're kind of stranded here!"

*Drake vs Tyson...*

Drake eyes Tyson with a look of disgust and hatred, "Randall!" he shouts to his crew mate who is doing battle not far over, "Come here..." he says before throwing up a bit, "How do I have anything left to throw up!" he yells to the heavens before puking again.

Randall quickly approaches his Captain, "This cave isn't safe anymore...So I need you, and whoever is still in here, to get out," before Randall could question how exactly he could escape Drake places his hand against the weapon master's stomach, *"Yellow Jet!"*

His hand begins to glow yellow for a bit before Randall shoots off, a ball of yellow energy propelling him wildly around. He slams into Kong and then Marshall, picking them up for the ride before they shoot upwards and crash out of the cave.

*"Think you can keep him safe by having him escape this cave? I'm a spider, after the poison finishes you off I'll simply climb out of here and get him, and any other crew mate that my squad hasn't finished off yet..." * he says, smugly in his frightening Black Widow Form.

"I didn't do that for a stall, I did that for a private battlefield..." he holds out both of his hands, his right hand turns blue, and then his left turns red. He slams them together, grasping them tightly, until finally a ball of purple aura forms. 

*"What is that? A new trick?"* 

Drake remains silent, he simply juts forward and slams the ball right into the hour glass on Tyson's chest. There is a massive explosion that sends Tyson crashing into the wall, indented into the rock. The entire cave begins to shake violently, *"What're you doing! You'll kill us both with that!"* the monster shouts in fear.

"I already told you..." he says, holding his hands out and forming an even larger purple ball, sweat dripping down his body, he continues to breath heavily before mustering up the wind to shout *"I won't let you hurt my nakama!"* 

He then cocks back his fist, coating it with blue aura as he does so, and unleashes yellow aura from his elbow to propel a punch with great speed right into the ball.

With the blue coating preventing it from exploding on contact, it zooms by and smashes into the trapped Lieutenant. There is a massive explosion of purple that can be seen from every location on the island, followed by the entire mine collapsing into the ground.

*"No!"* Marshall shouts from the outside, "T-that didn't just happen! N-no! No!" he pulls on his hair, his eyes bulging from their sockets. He begins to pick up rock after rock, trying to dig up the tunnel but he finally stops, "I-I'm dead..." 

*Devil King Pirates...*

The Devil King stands, arms crossed, at the head of the ship, "It sure is quiet without that annoying little bird fluttering about," he says, referring to Jason, "I wonder how the fool is doing in the depths of hell...Who am I kidding he's probably too weak to have survived up until this point."

He turns his attention towards the island ahead, it is a modern sized island, filled with tall buildings. A dark cloud of smoke fills the air around it, "Take us in," he commands the helmsman.

*On The Island...*

*Yea it's called The Island...*

*"Whooo, lookie here,"* a man with a robotic eye and a cowboy hat on says, perched a top a tall building in the  center of the island, *"If I remember correctly that's the flag of the Devil King."*

*"Gwahahahahaha! The Devil King! He caused quite the ruckus in the North Blue! This'll be a good one!"* a massive man in a viking helmet shouts with a wide grin on his face.

*"Psh, he was just a big fish in a small bowl...Little shits like him piss me off..."* another man says.

"...Didn't you just say he was a big fish...how could he be a little shit..." a fourth man interjects.

*"Shut the fuck up! Now that he's in our lake he's a little fish in comparison! Don't you know anything dipshit!"*

*"Shut the hell up...All of you..."* a masked man in a cowboy hat says from the shadows of the room, *"Wait for them to separate, and if they don't make them. Then each of you take down one of their big guns. Feel free to slaughter any weaklings that get in your way. The Devil King is mine...Understood?"*

*"We gotchya Boss Man,"* the man says, tipping his hat with his robotic arm.

*"Gwahahaha! Lets get this started!"* the massive man leaps from giant glass window of the room. The leader shakes his head, *"Just go..."*


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Shit! Eli had mistaken Kite as the leader, and began opening fire on her. Change of plans! Looks like I'll be taking him on... Kite gripped her blades and prepared to take on the flurry of bullets coming towards her TALON RUSH!!! she called out as she quickly dashes through the bullets, slicing them all in half. After making it through the first volley, she started running in a zigzag pattern to dodge the next round of bullets; however, there were just to many. Two bullets grazed her arm, and another grazed her cheek. CYCLONE SWIRL!!! While spinning to dodge some of the incoming bullets, Kite unleashed two spiraling air compressed blades. One aimed in the direction of the bullets and guns, and the other in the directions of Eli himself
> 
> Snipe was running around on the ground dodging the incoming fire from the snipers up on the rooftops. Dammit! I didn't think to check the roofs. As she was dodging, she was firing off arrows as well TRIPLE SHOT: CONCUSSION ARROW!!! Snipe fired off three arrows at one of the building tops. When they made contact, the roof was blown sky high, along with the three snipers who were on it. DOUBLE SHOT! she then turned and fired two more arrows at the building across the street. As she continued evading the gun fire and firing off arrows, she caught a glimpse of Kite's battle with Eli. When Kite had unleashed her attack, Snipe noticed something as the attack passed by the guns floating in the air. _"So this bastard is using wires to manipulate the guns...?"_ she thought to herself. _"Then if I just aim for them..."_ she grabbed her remaining regular arrows and fired DECA SHOT!!! ten arrows were launched, all aimed for the strings wrapped around Eli's fingers
> 
> "BOSS!!! HEL- BUWAaaahhh" Raven sent the guy flying with a strong punch. He then grabbed another guy by the collar and began spinning around YOU FODDER ASSHOLES.....PICKED THE WRONG GUY TO MESS WITH!!!! he then threw the guy into another gunslinger who was trying to blindside him. The dozen or so henchmen who were on the ground were completely outmatched. "Shit! Our bullets won't work" "He must have a Devil Fruit ability!" DAMN STRAIGHT!!! KONGOU KONGOU BARRAGE!!! he fired off numerous shards of diamond, taking out the two henchmen in front of him. Out of the original dozen, only 7 were left standing



-A couple hours before the ruckus and mayhem-

Ryuu got off the boat, the sun blazing in his eyes. _Pheeew!!! This place is old school!! Completely different from the East Blue towns!_ As he looked arond and soaked in the style of this old Western style town, he unbuttoned his leather trench coat and took off his fighting gloves off, leaving on the muay thai bandages, since they took too long to take off._I'll take these off once I find a room. Now...where can I stock up my supplies and then shack up for the night...._. 

As Ryuu thought to himself, he looked around, took in the saloon, with what seemed to be rooms on the second floor, _Well I can stay there for the night..._, a bookstore, _stock up on some good books and reading material,_, and a general store, and there are my supplies! he thought as he grinned. _Well that wasn't too hard._ 

For the next couple of hours, Ryuu restocked his first aid kit and emergency kit, bought a new medical and engineering book, and a good science fiction novel to kill his time, a book about a world where people live on lands as huge as oceans, working menial jobs in large buildings and cities and pirating is no more. _Honestly, the crazy ideas people come up with.._ he mused to himself as he looked at the book.

 As Ryuu made his way back to the saloon, he noticed a big commotion off to his side, some girl cause a ruckus in a store and another trapping some people in a net. _This town sure is full of excitement..._ he said as he entered the saloon and went over to the barkeep. He thought about sitting down and getting a drink or two but his trip had been a long one and he longed for a proper bed and a good sleep. After he finished renting a room for the night, he made his way up to his room and tossed his backpack on a table along the far side of his room. He took his coat and hung it then took of his belt with his swords and placed them on the night table. He remembered his sensei's words as clear as day, Never keep your weapons out of reach! You never know when you'll need them to defend yourself!, as he lay down in bed and put his hands over his face, closing his eyes and trying to fall asleep. _Stop!_ he told himself _those memories are too close to hers....and we don't want to go there..._. Slowly but surely, he felt himself drifting off, the start of a long, much needed REM session.


"NOBODY MOVE!" came a shout from the outside, loud enough to rattle his windows and snap him out of peaceful state. Then he heard more talking, something about disorderly conduct, and he identified the voice. _Ten Gun Eli_ he thought _the Marshal of Redemption and the Don's underling. Infamous enough that I heard his name and saw his face all over town while I was shopping. What the hell he is doing...?_ 

Ryuu went over to the window and peeked out, taking in the situation. There were snipers all along the roofs of the building and a dozen or so men on the streets, blocking all exits. A group of 5, three girls and two guys, were facing Eli and there was another girl on the opposite side. In a flash of smoke, a guy and a girl disappeared from the group, leaving the other 3 behind. 

As two out of three rushed ahead for the fight and one stayed behind to snipe, all hell broke loose. Bullets started flying everywhere, including his room. _MOTHER! SON OF A!!! There goes my much needed rest...._ he shouted as he dodged the bullets and grabbed his swords, put on his coat, and grabbed his backpack. On the way out, he took a careful peek at the scene. Innocent bystanders were getting shot and hurt by the barrage of bullets from Eli's guns while the two girls was taking out snipers along the roofs. As the other girl rushed towards Eli, Ryuu admired her handiwork with her swords and the other guy was taking out the ground troops, making easy work for them. 

_Seems like he has a DF ability..._ he thought to himself _well whatever, guess there's no reason I can't help..._ he concluded as he closed his eyes and concentrated on the sound of the gun fire, finding a couple of shooters on the roof above him. He opened his eyes and smiled a wicked one. _Gotcha!! TENRYUU TEMPEST!!_ he yelled as he drew his swords and began spinning quickly. His ability activated and out came a tornado around his body, along with a storm of slashes from his swords, wreaking havoc on the roof and its occupants. "WHAT THE..! GAAAAAH!!!" the snipers screamed as they flew off, showing off their new cuts and bruises. 

_Let's go take a look see outside. Soru!_ Ryuu landed on the edge (or what's left of it) and looked to the streets. Most of the snipers were gone and those that were remaining were being taking out by the sniper from the group. The other two girls were both focused on Eli and his puppet guns (_How obvious was that trick..._ he thought to himself), and the remaining guy just finished taking out five of the twelve minions. _Let's go help! Tenryuu Soru!_ he said as he jumped into the air and used his abilities in combination with soru to start flying towards the remaining seven gunmen. _Tenryuu Cross!!_ he yelled as he spun and sent a cross of sword slashes in their direction.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 6, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Bridetop Country......*
> "You were *X*tremely outmatched! JUSTICE has been served!" Lt. Lucio stood over the Phoenix Pirates's swordsman, Syrei. The swordsman was sprawled out on the ground with blood across his chest. Lucio had a couple of slashes on his arms and body, but nothing major. The Lieutenant re-sheathed _Ginbi,_ his moon sword, and placed his foot on Syrei's torso.
> 
> Suddenly, Syrei grabbed his sword, _Moongram,_ and was back on his feet once again. The sudden movement caught Lucio by surprise, however, the Lieutenant wasn't afraid.
> ...



Loud thundering punches could be heard from within a run down building, the brick walls trembling violently with each impact, shaking even the foundation itself. The feral cries of two warriors could be heard through the broken windows, neither refusing to give ground. 

*"Third Gate Open!"* 

Suddenly the wall blew apart into smithereens. Rose came flying headfirst through the cloud of dust and debris, crashing into a mound of rubble. Her face was bruised and blood seeped out of a gash over her forehead. Ryuu Shina strode through the rubble, her body surging with incredible energy. Rose slowly sat up with a pained expression. Her body had reached its limit after fighting Garvin. Even still she tried to push herself past her limits, but it still wasn't enough. Rose looked at the Marine girl with a queer expression. No matter how many times she kept walloping her, somehow the girl kept getting stronger and faster in sudden boosts. 

"It's over Phoenix D. Rose!" Shina exclaimed. 

Rose slowly got back to her feet, her legs trembling visibly. She shot the girl a devil may care grin. "I wonder how long you can keep boosting your strength like that before you hit your limit?" Rose asked. "My bodies shredded but I still have one technique left..."  Rose closed her eyes and began to inhale deeply. A voice suddenly chimed from Shina's wrist mounted den den mushi, causing Rose to pause. 

*"This is Lt. Lucio! I hope the rest of you have captured your targets! Meet back on the Xtreme Machine in exactly 10 minutes!"*

Another voice chimed in... 

*"This is Lt. Serena Butler. I've captured Gatrom Goliath." *

Rose's eyes widened, and she exhaled sharply. "Syrei, Gatrom..." she said aloud in shock. They were both her strongest nakama. If they were captured that meant the others might not have fared well either. Her immediate impulse was to find her crew and rescue them. If she had to sacrifice herself for them she would. Such notions quickly disappeared however when Rose looked at her own bruised and battered body. She could barely defend herself let alone save her crew. The conclusion was suddenly very obvious to her.  

Shina charged at Rose with blinding speed, cocking her right arm back for a punch. Rose smiled back and flopped down to the ground in a cross legged position. Shina broke to a halt and stopped her punch at the last second, a surprised look on her face. Rose raised both her hands into the air. "You can arrest me now!" Rose said with a chuckle. As her uncle once told her, _'Sometimes you have to pick and choose your battles.' _

_A year ago in the East Blue...
Rose charged Amelia and threw a flurry of punches. Amelia easily blocked them all and foot swept Rose onto her back. "You were never able beat me when we sparred Rose," Amelia declared, before leaping over Rose's back and pinning her face to the ground. "Swear to me you'll never become a pirate!"  Rose struggled to free herself, feeling her body boil over with anger. "Let go of me!" 

"Swear!" 

*"NEVER!!"*

Rose's eyes lit up with an inner fire, and her voice seemed to radiate power. Amelia felt an invisible wave of energy emanate from her sister and buffet her body. Nearby, a squirrel that had been perched atop a tree branch suddenly foamed at the mouth and fainted. Amelia's eyes widened. "What was that?" Rose pushed Amelia off and glared at her, unaware of what had just happened. "What was what?" Rose leaped towards her sister. Amelia sprung back to her feet and charged in response. Out of nowhere their Uncle appeared between them. Both sisters collided into his towering form and bounced back as if hitting a solid wall. 

"That's enough," Archer Armstrong declared calmly. _


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 6, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Van vs Daniel*

The pirate pointed his gun at the marine, pulling the trigger the sound of the gun firing a bullet was heard, though Beelze did not know what bullet was it a normal, a dumdum bullet whichever of those should work, though when the bullet was about to reach Daniel, the big guy put the mallet as the bullet just pierced through it and ended stuck inside the wood."Shit"he muttered as Daniel charged at him raising his wooden mallet, the gunner was able to dodge by jumping back but then Jacobs threw his weapon as if it were  a boomerang, hitting Van and sending him against a tree which was brought down due to the impact.

"he is beating the crap out of me..."he said touching his head as blood was coming out from it,running through his forehead and kept going down, sign that he took damage from the attack." We still can stop if you give yourself to the navy"Daniel said, his eyes showing that he actually did not intent to fight. Van thought for a second about it, was it really his goal to fight against someone who didn´t want to be in a battle? but he shook his head instantly at the idea, retreat or giving himself to the navy weren´t good options, his journey with the Atlas pirates was just beginning.

A new shot was heard as a red bullet came out from the hades as it went closer to Daniel the bullet exploded, Van was at that time already lying on the ground, the dumdum bullet was a double edge attack. Metal parts began to fly everywhere at a great speed at some of them hurt Daniel´s legs and the arm which was holding the mallet" Sorry but I can´t just give up, if you don´t want to fight that bad, the you should be the one to surrender" van said as he stood up, now Jacobs was bleeding from his arm and legs.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 6, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Shit! Eli had mistaken Kite as the leader, and began opening fire on her. Change of plans! Looks like I'll be taking him on... Kite gripped her blades and prepared to take on the flurry of bullets coming towards her TALON RUSH!!! she called out as she quickly dashes through the bullets, slicing them all in half. After making it through the first volley, she started running in a zigzag pattern to dodge the next round of bullets; however, there were just to many. Two bullets grazed her arm, and another grazed her cheek. CYCLONE SWIRL!!! While spinning to dodge some of the incoming bullets, Kite unleashed two spiraling air compressed blades. One aimed in the direction of the bullets and guns, and the other in the directions of Eli himself
> 
> Snipe was running around on the ground dodging the incoming fire from the snipers up on the rooftops. Dammit! I didn't think to check the roofs. As she was dodging, she was firing off arrows as well TRIPLE SHOT: CONCUSSION ARROW!!! Snipe fired off three arrows at one of the building tops. When they made contact, the roof was blown sky high, along with the three snipers who were on it. DOUBLE SHOT! she then turned and fired two more arrows at the building across the street. As she continued evading the gun fire and firing off arrows, she caught a glimpse of Kite's battle with Eli. When Kite had unleashed her attack, Snipe noticed something as the attack passed by the guns floating in the air. _"So this bastard is using wires to manipulate the guns...?"_ she thought to herself. _"Then if I just aim for them..."_ she grabbed her remaining regular arrows and fired DECA SHOT!!! ten arrows were launched, all aimed for the strings wrapped around Eli's fingers
> 
> "BOSS!!! HEL- BUWAaaahhh" Raven sent the guy flying with a strong punch. He then grabbed another guy by the collar and began spinning around YOU FODDER ASSHOLES.....PICKED THE WRONG GUY TO MESS WITH!!!! he then threw the guy into another gunslinger who was trying to blindside him. The dozen or so henchmen who were on the ground were completely outmatched. "Shit! Our bullets won't work" "He must have a Devil Fruit ability!" DAMN STRAIGHT!!! KONGOU KONGOU BARRAGE!!! he fired off numerous shards of diamond, taking out the two henchmen in front of him. Out of the original dozen, only 7 were left standing



Eli scowled as his ten guns clattered to ground, severed of the connection with the invisible piano wires wrapped around his fingers. "Dammit!" He cursed in a rage as he saw his men being slaughtered all around him, useless sacks of shit the lot of them. When the Don heard about this ruckus he was going to be furious. The very thought of the mafia's chieftain's wrath caused Eli to tremble. The Don was not a man who tolerated failure from his subordinates.   

"I ain't done yet!" Eli screamed. 

He tore off his black leather duster, revealing two mini gatling guns straddling his thighs, mounted to a thick leather harness that ran about his shoulders and waist. Eli grabbed the triggers and took aim at Kite and Snipe, and opened fire. The gatling guns smoked with white hot heat as they belched forth a storm of bullets. 

"Swords and arrows are no match for bullets!"  

Close by Annie saw a diamond encrusted fella cleaning house with Eli's goons. He didn't seem to be having too much trouble. "They've got this under control..." she muttered. It was at this point that she decided to vamoose, and sneak away without being detected, but then the glimmer of a highly polished metal object caught her attention. Annie caught sight of a hidden sniper taking aim at the diamond fella from the second story window of a nearby hotel. He loaded a shiny jet black bullet into his rifle and took aim. Annie's eyes widened with recognition. That was a seastone bullet. The sniper fired. Annie drew as fast as she could, faster then a normal person could track. She narrowed her eyes and took aim, the world seeming to slow down around her. The shot had to be just right. Annie fired. *BANG!* Her bullet collided with the seastone projectile just an inch from the diamond guys face. The sniper noticed Annie and reloaded. Too late. *BANG!* He went crashing through the window and landed headfirst in a water trough. 

"Okay that's enough good deeds for the day," Annie declared, before running off down the street.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 6, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates in the Brig*


Gatrom and Syrei were still unconsious and in chains while being bound to the wall of the ship when two marines carrying a snoring Rose into the room.

"Man this girl snores loud. I heard she gave up in the end. Didn't even fight getting captured." The first marine said.

"What a wimp. I heard that she and her crew took out a marine base, I was expecting much more." The other guard replied as they roughly tossed Rose to the ground against the wall next to her two crew mates.

"Ya know, I don't like this new policy the chief has us doing. Putting the pirates to sleep until they get to the prison? Sure they don't make as much noise, but they aren't as much fun to kick around when then don't make any noise." Guard 1 said as he shackled Rose to the wall inbetween Gatrom and Syrei.

"Oh well, not like it's gonna stop me!" Guard 2 added as he brought his boot back and aimed a kick right at Rose's sleeping face.

Suddenly, the guard's foot stopped. Inches in front of Rose's face. The guard looked down astonished to see Gatrom's hand stopping the kick. The guard then looked over at Gatrom and noticed something strange. The pirate was still unconscious. 

"Son of a bitch is half dead and still moving. That guy is insane. Whatever, they won't last long once they get to Blizzard Goal anyway." Guard 1 said as he and Guard 2 left the brig. 

Gatrom's hand fell from where it was in front of Rose, back to how it was hanging from his shackles before.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 6, 2011)

*The World's Coldest Prison: The Blizzard Gaol*

_Previously, the *X*treme Marine Squadron were given the task of capturing the Phoenix Pirates; an upcoming rookie crew, lead by Phoenix D. Rose, that has already made a name for themselves. The assignment came from directly from the Fleet Admiral himself. The XMS ran into the Phoenix Pirates on Bridgetop Country, where the latter was handily defeated. Now captured, the XMS has set course for the Blizzard Gaol, located not too far into the Grand Line._

"Hey, what gives!" Lucio shouted as he stood on the deck of the ship. "Why'd you stop the ship?! We aren't there yet!" Lucio asked the navigator.

"Well, sir, there's a thick sheet of ice here. We can't sail past it!" The navigator responded.

"Oh...." Lucio said as he rubbed his head in an embarrassed fashion. In the distance, the Blizzard Gaol could be seen. It looked to be about three miles from where their current position.. "Then how the hell are we going to get over there? It's too dangerous to walk these prisoners there. And way to c-c-c-c-COOOOOOLD!!!" Lucio shouted. In all frustration, Lucio hadn't noticed how cold it was. He quickly ran below deck and retured with a heavy coat on. 

"Plus, those vicious ass rabbits are roaming this place!" Lucio's referring to the Laphns, giant monstrous looking rabbits. They were scattered throughout the area.

Suddenly, a giant sleigh that resembled a train came skidding across the ice. It stopped before the _Xtreme Machine._ A small, emperor penguin with a long gray beard stepped out of the sleigh-train and onto the _Xtreme Machine._ He wore a red karate master's shirt with a black belt tied around his belly. A text box appeared to introduce the man.

*Master Quam
Vice Warden of the Blizzard Gaol (Former Chief Warden)​*
The Penguin bowed, "KUUUUUUUWAAAAAAAAA!!! Hello Marines. I am Master Quam, Vice Warden here at the Blizzard Gaol. We were informed of your arrival by the Fleet Admiral. I assume you have all 5 pirates in custody?" The penguin asked.

Lucio gave the penguin a dumbfounded look. He then rubbed his chin and squinted his eyes towards the small bird. Lucio then broke out into uncontrollable laughter. 

"HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! A TALKING penguin!!! This is great!!!" Lucio said while rolling on the floor. 

Serena came along and stepped on Lucio's stomach, almost causing him to vomit. "Please excuse his behavior. Yes, we have all of them." Serena said calmly.

"Excellent! Bring them along! There's no time to waste! KUUUUUUWAAAAAAAAA!!!"

The fodder Marines brought the chained Phoenix Pirates to the deck. Blizzard Gaol prison guards came and took them on the sleigh-train.

"Why's the prison so far away?" Serena questioned.

"As you can see, it's veeeeeeeery cold here at the Blizard Gaol, and we're not even near it! It's even colder there! It's so cold that it froze the ocean surrounding the island in a 3-mile radius! It works to our advantage though! If anyone tries to escape, they'll have to run in the freezing cold for three miles beore reaching the ocean, while trying to avoid the Laphns and prison guards. That's if you make it that far though. The Chief Warden would *never* allow such a scenario. KUUUUUUWAAAAAAAAA!"

"Well, we're done here. Your services are no longer needed. Thank you." Master Quam said before bowing and getting back on the sleigh train that took off at top speed back towards the Blizzard Gaol.

*The Blizzard Gaol*​The Phoenix Pirates were finally allowed to open their eyes. Before them was a land of pure white; a winter wonderland if you may. Snow was everywhere. There were four extremely huge snowy mountains with hundreds of caves with bars carved into it. In the center of the prison was a small lodge. Scattered around the prison is hundreds of guards and numerous Laphns. The temperature made subzero feel like a sunny Arabasta day.

The Phoenix Pirates were pushed onto a plank where a tall man (about eight feet) wearing an all white snow-suit decorated in numerous medals stood before them. Around his shoulders was a white fur coat. The man had long black hair and sinister eyes. His skin was wrinkling, but it only added to his terrorfying appearance.
A text box appeared to introduce the man.

*Gustav Falcono
Chief Warden of the Blizzard Gaol​*
(With a strong Russian accent)"Welvcome to my prison, The Blizzard Gaol. I'vm sure you'll enjoy your stay here. If you don't, that's too bad. I'm a fvair man, so if you have any concerns, just asvk me!"

Ursla was about to say something, but Gustav caught her out of the corner of his eyes.

"It wasv joke, silly girl!" Gustav said shouting in here face. "Make yourselves at home. And then, you'll make it your grave. Good bvye." The Chief Warden suddenly dispersed into clear water vapor and vanished.

Master Quam then pulled out a piece of parchment and began reading off of it."KUUUUUUUWAAAAAAAAA!!!" Alright, for your cells! 
-Phoenix D. Rose, West Mountain!
-Gatrom Goliath, North Mountain!
-Lorei, East Mountain!
-Syrei, North Mountain!
-Ursla, South Mountain!

The Phoenix Pirates were then grabbed by Laphns and taken to the designated locations.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Eli scowled as his ten guns clattered to ground, severed of the connection with the invisible piano wires wrapped around his fingers. "Dammit!" He cursed in a rage as he saw his men being slaughtered all around him, useless sacks of shit the lot of them. When the Don heard about this ruckus he was going to be furious. The very thought of the mafia's chieftain's wrath caused Eli to tremble. The Don was not a man who tolerated failure from his subordinates.
> 
> "I ain't done yet!" Eli screamed.
> 
> ...




_"Shit. I'm out of arrows, and there are too many to dodge."_ Snipe was scrambling around trying to figure out how to escape the barrage of bullets Eli was about to unleash. Kite, what are we gonna do?

Even if I transform, I wont be able to dodge in time. Oh well, let's hope for the best. Kite sheathed her swords and turned and grabbed Snipe by the stomach Hang on! Kite began to transform, but it was too late, Eli had unleashed hell. Crap...we're not gonna make it Kite had managed to make it into her hybrid state, but she wasn't able to make it off the ground just yet, and the bullets were about to hit.



> Close by Annie saw a diamond encrusted fella cleaning house with Eli's goons. He didn't seem to be having too much trouble. "They've got this under control..." she muttered. It was at this point that she decided to vamoose, and sneak away without being detected, but then the glimmer of a highly polished metal object caught her attention. Annie caught sight of a hidden sniper taking aim at the diamond fella from the second story window of a nearby hotel. He loaded a shiny jet black bullet into his rifle and took aim. Annie's eyes widened with recognition. That was a seastone bullet. The sniper fired. Annie drew as fast as she could, faster then a normal person could track. She narrowed her eyes and took aim, the world seeming to slow down around her. The shot had to be just right. Annie fired. *BANG!* Her bullet collided with the seastone projectile just an inch from the diamond guys face. The sniper noticed Annie and reloaded. Too late. *BANG!* He went crashing through the window and landed headfirst in a water trough.
> 
> "Okay that's enough good deeds for the day," Annie declared, before running off down the street.



As the two bullets collided and exploded in his face, Raven turned to see the girl who just saved his life Huh? I wonder who that was? "Get 'em while he's distracted!" one of the remaining goons called out, as the seven remaining men all dogpiled on top of Raven. Idiots...GET THE HELL OFF! he screamed out as he displayed overwhelming strength causing the guys on top of him to fly off. After escaping from the dog pile, he caught a glimpse of Eli pulling out gatling guns, and about to fire at his nakama Shit. I can't play around with you guys anymore. Kongou no Bullets! he flung both his hands forward, unleashing a wave of sharp diamond bullets at the grunts. Each of the bullets hit a disabling, non-vital spot. Dammit, I won't make it! Raven quickly turned and began to rush towards Eli, to try and stop him, but it was too late. Eli had already opened fire I've got to stop him!


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 6, 2011)

*World Pirates? *

Most of the pirates had cleared out of town since Morgan?s fallen body had been shown to them, so the World Pirates were the only crew that remained. Duke sat on a crate filled with bottles of Moonshine as he watched villagers collect the liquid and bottle it up. He had a grin postered on his face. 

The mayor himself had came down to the caves himself to thank Duke. He?d also commandeered the villagers in preparing the Moonshine. Turns out he was very thankful for Duke and his crew clearing up the pirate problem. Still smiling, Duke pulls out a cigarette and lights it. Rush is standing nearby, leaning up against a wall. 

Looking at him, Duke says, ?After this, I think we should go to the Grand Line. I?m ready to leave this sea behind me.? With that, he stood up and started to walk back to their ship, the Avenging Norseman. When he got there, one of his eyebrows rose. 

The Fodder Three were dumping the bodies of pirates into the sea. As he stepped onto the boat, Duke removes the cigarette from his mouth. ?You defended the ship well. I think you?re deserving of another name.? Fandral steps forward to Duke, clenching his sword, ?I?m fine with any title you bestow upon us, captain.? Duke grins. ?I christen thee, the Warrior Three.? Fandral?s face lights up with joy and he stands up proudly. ?I accept this title my captain! I?ll tell the others!? Duke raises a hand, though. 

?I?d like it if you go back into town and help with the crates of Moonshine.? He saluted Duke and says, ?It?ll be my pleasure!? Grabbing Volstagg and Hogan, he quickly runs off. ?Man, am I tired and hungry. We really need a cook.? Duke grumbles, falling down on the deck and quickly snoozing off. 

When he awoke, he found that the ship was moving and that he was in his captain?s quarters. Shaking his head as he woke, ?Damn, I was knocked.? He muttered, before getting out of bed and grabbing his cloak. ?I?ve gotta do my job as captain, though.? 

Stepping onto the deck of the ship, he sees Rush is steering the ship while Kaya is navigating, Shishi was in a corner of the ship tinkering with what appeared to be tools. ?What?s our next directive, captain?? Fandral asked, gripping his sword, as if he was eager for battle. ?Grand-? Before he could finish, though, Volstagg shouts, ?There?s a boat in front of us!? Duke narrows his eyebrows. ?Marines?? He asked, curiously. ?No, it?s a rowboat! Or the remains of one!? He responded. Duke is now on the railing of the ship so that he can get a better look. He frowns, though. ?Someone is on it??


----------



## Chaos (Mar 7, 2011)

*Jackal*

The redhead before him (his captain, Jackal thought, and a giant grin spread on his face) went into some kind of enthusiasm frenzy, hopping around and proclaiming his utmost joy at Jackal's agreement. The judge started screaming again. "I think we could better get out of he-" Jackal's mouth fell open as the kid reached a new state of ecstacy before his eyes. Beardy? What the hell? Before he could say a word about it though, the kid had already disappeared again, jumping right into the throng of soldiers protecting the judge. His speed and power were tremendous, Jackal thought. Good thing the kid was on his side. Jackal suspected there was no parlay with this one. Not because the kid wouldn't want to, but because he would without any doubt interpret every single word wrong. Jackal laughed out loud. The soldiers around him looked scared and didn't even try to come closer. Jackal hoisted the axe over his shoulder. A fine blade, but this kid had deserved a performance. And a performance Jackal would give. If he could just find a spear.

One of the soldiers shuffled back under his scrutinizing gaze. The guy wielded a spear and held onto it like it was the absolute center of the universe and he was the last person protecting it. In other words, he was scared shitless. "Oi fella. Throw me the spear and I promise I won't kill you." The demand was delivered with a big grin. The soldier looked around panicky, at his scared friends and at the cocksure fighter before him before yelping and throwing the spear Jackal's way, bolting away immediately. Jackal caught the thing with one hand, immediately in perfect balance. "Thank ya, mate" The other soldiers still close looked at the way Jackal spun the spear around him with total ease and decided this guy was too much. They turned and scurried out of the room, leaving Jackal standing there with his new acquisition. _How incredibly boring._

Jackal watched in amusement how the redhead kid beat up the judge, who looked more scared than ever. Also more purple than ever, but this time it were the results of this brutal beating. _Now you fit to your island even more, judge._ The kid jumped down again from the judge bench and ran for Jackal. He must have realized he had forgotten something, because only then did he ask what his name was. "Jackal" The grin was back. Jackal couldn't help but stay amused by this guy. The guy screamed something with obvious excitement, about a dragon which was actually a ship or something, then ran away, pulling Jackal with him. Back to the hole the kid had entered through. The hole at... Three high?

Just before Billy jumped out, Jackal grabbed him and jumped. *"One Spear Style: Helicopter Blade"* Jackal jumped, using one hand to hold onto the excitable pirate captain and his other to swing the spear he'd acquired in circular motions above his head. The kid went in a total frenzy now. "YOU CAN FLY?" Jackal grinned and dropped down onto a market place. The people around had already been staring dumbfounded at the hole in the courthouse, but now that these two people came down, looking like some weird kind of gnomish flying machine, they scurried like frightened rats. The whole marketplace was empty within seconds. An angry scream sounded within the courthouse. The judge was back to consciousness. Jackal laughed once again and bolted after his captain, who could now do nothing else than ask questions about Jackal's ancestors being birds or something. Jackal didn't bother to answer. The kid would just keep talking anyway.

They bolted through the streets. The kid seemed to know where he was going, even though his way of crossing a city was kind of... unpredictable. They rushed through houses, over houses, jumped canals and frightened the hell out of anyone who had the bad luck of crossing their path. And then they came to were the kid claimed his boat was. Jackal didn't see a thing. It was only when the kid excitedly started pointing downward when Jackal saw some kind of broken barrel lying in the water, a common bedsheet amateuristicly nailed to what seemed to be the stick of a broom. Jackal sighed. He could have suspected this. Ok. It had been fun. Time to get the hell away. He turned around, ignoring the kid's enthusiastic speech about this raft. Jackal was about to sprint away down the street when he heard the sound of many footsteps, running, and screaming. It accompanied the clattering of metal. Soldiers. And lots. Jackal sighed. Why the hell was it always him?

He grabbed the dock and easily ripped out a few board with a grunt. It might not be much, but hell, everything was better than being trapped in this perfect lunatic vehicle. Jackal tore the sail off the raft, ignoring Billy's enraged scream and dumped the boards on the barrel. He then took the sheet off the pole and bound it to the end of his just acquired spear. The soldiers were close now. Jackal could see the sunlight reflecting of their armor. He wanted to see how many they were, but he knew they couldn't be slow. Not now. Every second counted and Jackal was sure that if they were to be captured again, they'd die within minutes. He spun the spear around and smashed the point into the boards. It rammed through and got stuck in the barrel beneath. Bingo. He grabbed Billy, who was still angry about the demolishing of his brown dragon and hoisted him onto the 'improved' raft. Jackal jumped on after him and used the broomstick to push them off the docks. The soldiers were almost there now. They weren't fast enough.

Jackal grunted. Billy was shouting profanities at the armor-clad soldiers, who looked a lot more serious and armed than the idiots in the courthouse. Jackal was sure the kid would jump back to the dock any second. He grabbed the broomstick with two hands. To defile his fighting style like this... He pushed the broomstick into the water. *"One Spear Style: Helicopter Blade"* The broomstick spun alright. Of course it did. In Jackal's skilled hands a stick was as good as a spear. It was just a horrible thing to use his art for. He got what he wanted though. The raft, now propelled by a skilled fighter with his broomstick, shot forward through the water.

Purple island was far away a few minutes later. Jackal dropped onto the raft and looked at his companion, who had now fallen silent, finally, and was dryly staring out over the sea. The kid looked dumbfounded. Then he started picking his nose. _Why the hell always me?_


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jin's fist smashes upward before his actual body awakens, crashing into the rock and destroying it into smaller pieces of ruble falling like little meteors into the ground around him, "What the hell are you doing!" he shouts, leaping up to his feet.
> 
> He slams his forehead into Marco's and glares at him with rage, "Try that again Bandage Face and I'll be calling you Full Body Cast..."
> 
> Jin then takes a look around, "Why did I side with sailors that don't know how to sail...Oh well, there's no going back now..." he turns towards the Co-Captains bodies, "Wake up! We're kind of stranded here!"



*"We're up." *Both captains say at once, sitting up and rubbing their heads. "Good news, the ship doesn't appear to be broken." Takeshi shouts. "Yes, but where are we?" Nicholas stands up and brushes off the sand from the beach. Nicholas rubs the back of his head and looks around the island. It was like any other island, beach, sand, trees... Not much to distinguish it from any other. 

"Where the hell are we?" He wonders for a moment... "Come on, Let's take a look around!"


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> _"Shit. I'm out of arrows, and there are too many to dodge."_ Snipe was scrambling around trying to figure out how to escape the barrage of bullets Eli was about to unleash. Kite, what are we gonna do?
> 
> Even if I transform, I wont be able to dodge in time. Oh well, let's hope for the best. Kite sheathed her swords and turned and grabbed Snipe by the stomach Hang on! Kite began to transform, but it was too late, Eli had unleashed hell. Crap...we're not gonna make it Kite had managed to make it into her hybrid state, but she wasn't able to make it off the ground just yet, and the bullets were about to hit.
> 
> ...




When Ryuu heard the click of the trigger and the bang of the bullet behind him, time slowed down and he cursed. _Shit! I missed one!_ As he tried to think of a way to stop the bullet from reaching its target, he heard another shot followed quickly by one more. He looked over to see the girl with the guns aiming one in the diamond’s direction and one at the sniper. _So she took out the bullet and the sniper. Note to self, remember to thank her if you ever see her again_ he thought as he saw her turn around and walk away. 

As he started to face forward again, he caught a glimpse of the Gatling guns on Eli’s legs (_Really man!? Over compensating much!?_ he thought) and cursed again as he saw the two girls in the line of fire. The diamond guy just finished off the fodder in a flash and started to rush in their direction. _Shit! They can’t move away in time and he won’t make it! This move’s dangerous and incomplete but I’ve got no choice! _ he thought as he put away his swords and extended his hands out in front of him, as if he was catching something _Tenryuu Cyclone Channel!_ As a tube-shaped tunnel began to form in the air, one end in front of him and the other forming behind the rushing comrade of the two girls, Ryuu tucked himself into a ball and braced himself for the ride of his life as he began to spin forward. _Geronimo!_ he thought.

As the cyclone sucked him up, Ryuu sped along its path. Nearing the end of the tunnel, he could hear the move dissipating. _For the love of…! I knew this would happen! It still needs more work._ The tunnel was beginning to disappear before Ryuu reached the end but luckily, he had enough speed to catch up to diamond guy and was going in the right direction. _Need a lift!?_ he shouted with a grin as he reached out and grabbed him by the shoulders (_Thank God he’s not in diamond form!_ and spun in the air, switching positions with him and transferring all his forward motion to his arms then the guy. _Tenryuu Improvised Shield!_ he shouted as threw the guy with all his strength, with a little help from his ability, in front of the two girls. _I hope he got the clue.  Soru!_ he thought as he landed on the ground gently.

Ryuu was back in the air the moment he landed, his swords drawn, deflecting any bullets coming his way. As he landed on the shoulders of the diamond guy (who successfully understood the clue), he did a quick look around to see if the girls were ok. _Good enough. Soru. Nitoryuu Iai. Tenryuu Kagitsume!_ he said as he disappeared off his shoulders. He reappeared in front of Eli, his swords sheathed, only to disappear in a blur. As he reappeared again, behind Eli this time, the sound bullets came to a halt. The guns were cut twice, into four pieces, as if slashed by a claw. As the guns clattered to the ground, so did Eli with a cry of pain. Ryuu had cut him behind his ankles, knees, and near his wrist, disabling his ability to hold himself up or anything in his hands. Ryuu walked up to him as he lay on the ground, his face in rage and pain at his inability to move. _You’re lucky I didn’t kill you like you did those innocent people._ he said with a cold expression on his face _the only satisfaction I’ll get is knowing that the Don won’t be too happy to hear about this. And he’s not a man known for his compassion, mercy, or quick deaths._ he said as he walked away, towards the group of three. _Everyone here ok?_ he asked as he approached the group and took off his backpack, for first aid use.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Before he could finish, though, Volstagg shouts, ?There?s a boat in front of us!? Duke narrows his eyebrows. ?Marines?? He asked, curiously. ?No, it?s a rowboat! Or the remains of one!? He responded. Duke is now on the railing of the ship so that he can get a better look. He frowns, though. ?Someone is on it??



*The World Pirates*

*Brolly Brandford*​
The waves shook the remains of the small row boat softly; luckily the winds were not too strong with only a gentle breeze. The large chef hat wearing individual lay limp over the remains of the wooden hull. He had been here for some time without so much of a biscuit to nibble upon while stranded. If only his fishing rod had survived he would be able to fish for something but unfortunately fortune had not graced him. Brollys? stomach rumbled again as various fine meals drifted through his mind. What he would do for a huge bowl of chicken soup to warm him up or three course meal containing every tasty thing he could come up with. 

Though it had only been a few hours, he got hungry easily.

*~ Earlier that day ~​*
Marines patrolled their ship as well as relaxed on the deck. Home away from home for the Captain Ganon Clobber Fist, know for his skilful use in a huge club weaved with spikes. With a large cigar in his lips he relaxed in his office going over reports. Increased pirate activity in this area had caused concern for him. Those damn rookies were coming out of every cesspool and hole in the ground he could think of. Ganon massaged his forehead with a frown deep on his expression; it was going to be a long day.

 Elsewhere upon the marine vessel the cooks were preparing a feast for the forces upon the ship. The delicious smell could tickle the noses of someone within a mile. And funnily enough it did just that. Brollys? row boat had been slowly coming closer and closer to the marine ship upon smelling the glorious meal. He could already taste it on his tongue. The challenge of getting inside and out again while taking all their food was another matter entirely. One he had not really thought about, he had a habit of simply doing it. His row boat stealthily came up to the side of the marine ship which allowed Brolly to clamber up the side and follow his nose towards the kitchen,

  The cooks rushed around the kitchen as they tried to make sure everything was prepared for the coming meal. However they were suddenly frozen still at the sudden sight before them. Within a second someone appeared to be consuming the prepared food, noming away with happiness. An air of confusion filled them as they could nothing but watch in silence. Eventually Brolly turned to them, with cake cream around his lips. 
*?Food good. Thank you for meal. Bye now.?* Before Brolly could simply walk out, one of the chefs came out of his daze, and began yelling to stir up the others and warn the marines. They picked up various butcher knives and kitchen utensils and began to charge at the poor confused Brolly. The hungry chef darted towards the door, rolling and leaning to the side to avoid the various objects thrown at him. Just as he reached the exiting door, it was opened by a marine whom had the unlucky fate of being charged into by Brolly and knocked overboard. The alarm went up and the marines began to move.

  Brolly pondered in his mind as he ran down the length of the boat towards his own. 
_?Guess no share here?_ He thought. Bullets narrowly missed him as he ran forward, almost forgetting why he was running, and the roar of Captain Ganon filling the air to capture the obvious pirate. The large chef finally reached where his bow was tangled and leapt over the side into his escape vehicle. He began to row as quickly as he could towards freedom and more meals he could steal. The loud echo of a canon being fired filled his ears, and suddenly he was thrown into the air along with his boat in pieces and was knocked unconscious. 

_*~ Back to the present ~​*_
  And here he was. Perhaps he was soon to die at sea. Just as he reclined to never having a tasty meal again he heard far out callings and a ship heading in his direction. He adjusted his chef hat and turned to see what, and who, it was. He took a few whiffs with his nose for any signs of tasty food upon the vessel, which was a possibility. Though it would need his attention to create something masterful. Once the ship came into range Brolly turned into around to face it and pushed down on the wood with his feet before lunging forward through the air. The large creature glided over those whom had spotted him and rolled along the deck.

 Brolly lingered his gaze over those present and raised a hand in greeting. This ship seemed a lot more stable than his own at the moment; he would need to hitch a ride if he was going to fulfil his dream.
*?I Brolly, I cook. Where kitchen?? *He said rather bluntly, as he pushed himself to his feet. He was an odd fellow.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2011)

_A young woman with long reddish blond hair strode across the sprawling deck of a magnificent looking galleon, shaped into the form of a golden phoenix bird. She wore a lavish captain’s coat over her shoulders, the color of deep crimson with gold trim and ruffled cuffs, and underneath that a white bikini top and tan trousers. The wind swept her auburn hair about her lightly freckled face, obscuring a two inch vertical scar under her right eye. She smiled as she saw the massive Marine armada blocking the way into Mariejois. Beyond the ships loomed the colossal golden gates, the only passageway into the holy city of the Celestial Dragons.  
*
Phoenix D. Rose
Captain of the Phoenix Pirates
Pirate Queen*

“Looks like everyone showed up to the party.”

The air crackled and a figure appeared beside Rose, a young man about her age. “They have some kind of shield stopping me from teleporting inside, but I count a hundred ships.”

*Gatrom Goliath
1st Division Commander of the Phoenix Pirates*

Rose chuckled. "They should've brought more ships." 

Suddenly two figures appeared from the sky and landed atop the deck with a thunderous impact, a male and a female, both wearing long Marine overcoats. The male marine drew a glowing silver sword from his belt and pointed it at Rose. “You’re under arrest Phoenix D. Rose!” 

*Admiral Gintaka "Silver Hawk"
Formerly known as Lucio Powell*

He slashed at Rose from a distance, generating giant silver streaks that flew towards her. Rose continued smiling, her arms crossed casually. Suddenly a tall figure leaped in front of her and dissipated the silver streaks of air with a downwards slash that buffeted the ship with huge gale force winds. He wielded a giant curved sword that burned with a blood red fire. 

*Syrei Bruni
2nd Division Commander of the Phoenix Pirates*

“This is like déjà vu all over again…” Syrei muttered. 

The female Marine suddenly appeared above Rose in a burst of speed, her right leg glowing with blue fire. She kicked downward towards Rose's head, but out of nowhere Gatrom teleported beside her and intercepted the kick with his right forearm, the impact creating a giant explosion of blue fire and sparks. The female Marine glared at Gatrom, a cigarette plucked between her lips. 

*Admiral Aokitsune "Blue Fox" 
Formerly known as Serena Butler *

“You don’t get to fight the Queen on the first turn,” Gatrom said with a grin. 
_
Rose awoke from her dream with a start. She had been slumped beside Ursla, drooling over the woman's left shoulder. The first thing she felt was the frigid cold, causing her to shiver intensely. It was even worse then that time when she got stuck in the walk in fridge back home. At least then she had plenty of food to eat.  "Huh where are we?" she exclaimed in confusion. An icy wasteland surrounded her and her crew for as far as the eyes could see. The second thing that Rose felt was a profound sense of weakness and lethargy. She noticed that her arms were bound behind her back by thick chains. Rose figured they were lined with that Kairowhatsit stuff, that drained devil fruit users.   

Her eyes went wide as she beheld the four giant snow capped mountains in the distance. A tall man in a thick and luxurious winter coat stood before them. He reminded Rose of one of those villains from the movies, sinister eyes and equally sinister looking goatee. As he began speaking, Rose didn't even pay any attention. She was focused on something far more interesting. 

"It's a talking Penguin!" she exclaimed with delight. "Hey Penguin guy join my crew!"  

The Penguin scoffed at her and began reading off their names one by one. As the guards dragged Rose off she smiled without worry towards her crewmates. "Don't worry guys. This is just gonna be one big adventure. We'll be outta here in no time!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2011)

*The East Blue, Syren Island...*
An exhausted Jessie took a step back to admire her handiwork, a magnificent single masted caravel.  A month of hard work had finally come to fruition. Her father and two brothers stood beside Jessie, as well as her clones. Jessie's eyes glistened as she took in all the lines and details of the ship, the blond haired Siren figurehead carved into the prow, the highly polished smooth curved hull, the exquisite maple wood railing. 

"She's beautiful," Jessie declared. 

Joseph Roseo nodded towards his daughter. "You've built a fine ship Jessie." 

"I couldn't have done it without you guys."

"What are you going to name her?" J4 asked.

Jessie was about to answer but then paused. "Hmm...good question. I'm not really sure." They were in such a rush to get the ship built that naming it simply hadn't occurred to her. 

"Call her the _Miss Jessie_!" J2 said. 

"_The Blood Mist Destroyer,_" J4 said with a warlike grin.

"Maybe...um...perhaps the _Pythagorean theorem_," J5 said in a low voice, while fiddling nervously with her fingers. "Or not..." 

"_The Cheeseburger_!" J3 said, ironically while wolfing down a cheeseburger and fries. 

Jessie laughed at the suggestions, but then it hit her like a jolt of lightning. It was the perfect name really. Jessie couldn't believe that she didn't think of it earlier. She turned towards her father and smiled from ear to ear. "I'm gonna name her after mom. _The Mary Catherine_." 

Joseph beamed proudly at Jessie and hugged her. "That would be a fine name." 

"Oh such a sickeningly sweet moment. I feel like I'm going to hurl!" J6 interjected. She was sulking in a corner of the dry dock, nursing a broken nail, and still angry that Jessie had actually made her do work. Jessie ignored the boorish clone. This wasn't a time to dwell on any negativity. It was a time to celebrate. Tomorrow she would be off to the Grand Line. 

"Let's party!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> When Ryuu heard the click of the trigger and the bang of the bullet behind him, time slowed down and he cursed. _Shit! I missed one!_ As he tried to think of a way to stop the bullet from reaching its target, he heard another shot followed quickly by one more. He looked over to see the girl with the guns aiming one in the diamond’s direction and one at the sniper. _So she took out the bullet and the sniper. Note to self, remember to thank her if you ever see her again_ he thought as he saw her turn around and walk away.
> 
> As he started to face forward again, he caught a glimpse of the Gatling guns on Eli’s legs (_Really man!? Over compensating much!?_ he thought) and cursed again as he saw the two girls in the line of fire. The diamond guy just finished off the fodder in a flash and started to rush in their direction. _Shit! They can’t move away in time and he won’t make it! This move’s dangerous and incomplete but I’ve got no choice! _ he thought as he put away his swords and extended his hands out in front of him, as if he was catching something _Tenryuu Cyclone Channel!_ As a tube-shaped tunnel began to form in the air, one end in front of him and the other forming behind the rushing comrade of the two girls, Ryuu tucked himself into a ball and braced himself for the ride of his life as he began to spin forward. _Geronimo!_ he thought.
> 
> ...



Eli struggled to his knees, clutching his bloody wrists and howling with rage. "You can't do this to me. I'm the Marshal goddammit!" he screamed at the filthy little cunts who had dared to cause trouble in _his_ town. Eli started to laugh, an insane sound that indicated that somewere deep inside he had snapped. "If you know of the Don then you know what he'll do to anyone who crosses his path. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

_At the docks..._
Annie ran past the dock gates and broke to a halt, scanning the various boats in the harbor. She would need a boat that wasn't too big, and yet sturdy enough to get her over Reverse Mountain. As her gaze traveled to the far edge of the docks, she froze and felt her blood chill. Annie exhaled sharply as if she had just been punched in the gut. A giant luxury yacht, the color of jet black, sailed into the harbor. A jolly roger flew from the top mast of the ship, bearing a red scorpion interlaced with two crossbones. 

"No fucking way!" Annie exclaimed. 

_The yacht..._
A wide brickhouse of a man stepped onto the deck of the lavish vessel. His eyes were hidden under aviator sunglasses, and he had smooth tan skin and slicked back hair. The man's well tailored blood red pinstripe suit stretched visibly under his bulging muscles. He pressed his meaty hands against the railing and eyed the town of Redemption, the hovel where he had grown up as nothing more then a beggar, but now owned lock stock and barrel. 

"Hole sweet hole..." he muttered with slight disgust. 

*Don Diego de la Corte
West Blue Mafia Boss
Former First Mate of Froko
Former Bounty: 200,000,000*

Don Diego gazed at his elite bodyguards, twelve men who each had bounties in excess of fifteen million. "We will see *him* first. Such an important man must not be kept waiting. Then we we will pay a visit to Eli to collect this months earnings." 

The Don stepped off the boat, a buxom woman on each arm, and his entourage in tow, mostly hangers on who clung to the Don as if he was their savior. Life was good when you were the Don. If he knew what was happening in the center of his town, he wouldn't be so calm however.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 7, 2011)

*World Pirates…*

*“I Brolly, I cook. Where kitchen?” *He said rather bluntly, as he pushed himself to his feet. He was an odd fellow.

Awesome. 

That summed up Duke and Fandral’s reaction to this guy. Duke was the first to speak, though. *“WOAH, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU!?” *He yelled, his jaw touching the floor. Fandral’s reaction mimics his captain; while the rest of the crew looks on to see what Duke was going to do next. Realizing that everyone was waiting for him to take charge, he quickly picks up his jaw and crosses his arms. 

“You said that you’re a cook, correct?” The simple Brolly nodded. “Well, that’s great. I needed something to eat. Let me show you to the kitchen.” He told the strange creature, ushering him through a door. Volstagg and Hogun exchange looks and then look at Rush, the first mate. “He’s just going to let that strange guy on our ship?” 

Duke and Brolly entered the kitchen and it is a mess. Each member of the crew had taken a turn trying to cook up a decent meal. Each one had ended disastrously, especially Duke’s attempt. There were burn marks on the floor and pots left everywhere. 

Duke rubs the back of his neck sheepishly, grinning, “I apologize for the mess. I hope you don’t mind.” Brolly clearly doesn’t. Duke leans back against a wall. “Let me cut you a deal. If you’re really a good cook, I’ll let you join my crew, the World Pirates, and be the future emperor of the world’s chef. That sound good?”


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Duke rubs the back of his neck sheepishly, grinning, ?I apologize for the mess. I hope you don?t mind.? Brolly clearly doesn?t. Duke leans back against a wall. ?Let me cut you a deal. If you?re really a good cook, I?ll let you join my crew, the World Pirates, and be the future emperor of the world?s chef. That sound good??



*The World Pirates*

*Brolly Brandford*​

 The man with red hair was first to address Brolly has he landed upon their ship. His eyes lingered over to the man as he raised himself to his feet and watched him silently. Everyone seemed to be in a state of shock though the chef could not quite grasp upon the reasoning. He shifted back and forth on his feet looking about inquisitively as the man spoke once more, nodding to his question and soon following him down the ship. He assumed he was being shown the kitchen, seemed like this lot were a lot more willing to share than those others in white.

  Upon entering the kitchen Brollys gaze ran over the contents of the kitchen for any food he could eat before he got to work. Whoever served here before had made short work of it. It was a mess, burn marks and left a mess in every place his eyes could see. He was not overly bothered though, it would be a shrine once he was done with it. As Duke continued talking Brolly waddled into the main kitchen area and began fiddling about with food containers and the placements of the kitchen, getting a feel for it.
Though, he was listening.

*?Emperor of the world. Sounds like a while to do. Many foods along the way. I want to cook every food there is, I dream to write the recipe book of every meal there is. I cook you meal now, you help fulfil dream too.?* He said, though his attention remained on the kitchen. It seemed like a good arrangement allowing him to safely taste everything there was to taste as well as adventure along the way. Not something he could complain about, if he ever complained at all. Brolly would fix up this kitchen and cook something delicious. He finally turned to Duke, nodding to the offer as confirmation.
*?I go with you now.? *And with that he turned back to the kitchen and began his meal creations.

 Brolly dumped various foods into a large pot, using items from his home brought cooking equipment to make sure everything would be perfect. He placed his recipe book on the counter to use as a guide if need be. It already had some meals in it, but many pages were blank. He set his giant fork aside and focused his attention on the cooking, rushing about and perfecting his food. It did not seem odd to him at all to suddenly join a crew, it was all part of the experience of life.

All part of the adventure.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2011)

The Black Lotus Pirates-

"Hurry up, it looks like we're nearing civilization!" Takeshi shouts, leading the crew through thick woods and greens. The forest was home to odd insects, they seemed larger then normal ones, though not by too great a margin. "A foot long atlas beetle!" Nicholas points. "Oh... It is..." Takeshi blinks. The large atlas beetle looks at both men, then scurry's off. "Well.. That's rude." Nicholas shakes his head and heads forward, Takeshi just sighs. "Can't you be serious in this kind of situation? Read the mood properly." 

the crew finds their way out of the woods to arrive as a large town, hidden with forest and hill. The town was not made of huts like they would have expected. It was roads, paved with stones, sidewalks of brick, the houses made from wood and brick, never going above the tree line. "Whoa... a hidden village... In the lea-" SLAP! Takeshi smacks Nichola's head. "No. No Make Reference." 

The crew steps out of the forest and walks along the town. It was nice... Perhaps now, they could get some directions to find out where they were headed.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Eli struggled to his knees, clutching his bloody wrists and howling with rage. "You can't do this to me. I'm the Marshal goddammit!" he screamed at the filthy little cunts who had dared to cause trouble in _his_ town. Eli started to laugh, an insane sound that indicated that somewere deep inside he had snapped. "If you know of the Don then you know what he'll do to anyone who crosses his path. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
> 
> _At the docks..._
> Annie ran past the dock gates and broke to a halt, scanning the various boats in the harbor. She would need a boat that wasn't too big, and yet sturdy enough to get her over Reverse Mountain. As her gaze traveled to the far edge of the docks, she froze and felt her blood chill. Annie exhaled sharply as if she had just been punched in the gut. A giant luxury yacht, the color of jet black, sailed into the harbor. A jolly roger flew from the top mast of the ship, bearing a red scorpion interlaced with two crossbones.
> ...



Time for you to take a nap Parrot walked up behind Eli, and hit him hard on the back of the neck, knocking Eli out. Seems like I missed all the fun. Parrot looked around at the town that now laid in ruins. Innocent people on the ground in pain, stores damaged by the bullets that were randomly flying around, the town really went to hell. Looks like I better get to work Parrot pulled out his bag of medicinal herbs and started to treat the wounded towns folk. After treating most of the people, Parrot sighted his team I wonder who that is? Oh well. Looks like things have quieted down. Guess there's nothing to worry about. He continued helping the rest of the wounded.



-Ender- said:


> When Ryuu heard the click of the trigger and the bang of the bullet behind him, time slowed down and he cursed. _Shit! I missed one!_ As he tried to think of a way to stop the bullet from reaching its target, he heard another shot followed quickly by one more. He looked over to see the girl with the guns aiming one in the diamond?s direction and one at the sniper. _So she took out the bullet and the sniper. Note to self, remember to thank her if you ever see her again_ he thought as he saw her turn around and walk away.
> 
> As he started to face forward again, he caught a glimpse of the Gatling guns on Eli?s legs (_Really man!? Over compensating much!?_ he thought) and cursed again as he saw the two girls in the line of fire. The diamond guy just finished off the fodder in a flash and started to rush in their direction. _Shit! They can?t move away in time and he won?t make it! This move?s dangerous and incomplete but I?ve got no choice! _ he thought as he put away his swords and extended his hands out in front of him, as if he was catching something _Tenryuu Cyclone Channel!_ As a tube-shaped tunnel began to form in the air, one end in front of him and the other forming behind the rushing comrade of the two girls, Ryuu tucked himself into a ball and braced himself for the ride of his life as he began to spin forward. _Geronimo!_ he thought.
> 
> ...



As Ryuu came closer, Kite pulled out her sword and pointed it at him That's close enough. Just who the hell are you?

Relax. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't have made it in time to save you two. Kite simply sighed and sheathed her sword and folded her arms. Raven stood and dusted himself off. So what is the name of the man I owe thanks to?

I still don't think we should trust him that easily. How do we know he's not with that other guy? He could have just taken him out to gain our trust Snipe also had her arms folded, glaring at Ryuu


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 7, 2011)

*World Pirates…*

*“I go with you now.” *And with that he turned back to the kitchen and began his meal creations.

Duke raises his eyebrow. This chef was a little… strange. Not just in appearance, but in personality. His mind suggested a simplistic mind, but if he could cook, then Duke would have no problem with having him on his ship. After some silence, Duke nodded. “Very well, I’ll make a pact with you to help you with your dream if you help me with mine.” Brolly doesn’t respond for he is deep into preparing a meal. “Well, uh, I’ll leave you to doing what you’re good at. Cooking and stuff.” said Duke, “I’m going to go get the rest of the crew and we’ll sit down to enjoy a meal.” Duke walks back on the deck with a grin on his face. He then sweat drops when he sees Shishi. He had forgotten that robots probably don’t eat. “Come with me to the kitchen guys.” He muttered.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Time for you to take a nap Parrot walked up behind Eli, and hit him hard on the back of the neck, knocking Eli out. Seems like I missed all the fun. Parrot looked around at the town that now laid in ruins. Innocent people on the ground in pain, stores damaged by the bullets that were randomly flying around, the town really went to hell. Looks like I better get to work Parrot pulled out his bag of medicinal herbs and started to treat the wounded towns folk. After treating most of the people, Parrot sighted his team I wonder who that is? Oh well. Looks like things have quieted down. Guess there's nothing to worry about. He continued helping the rest of the wounded.



When Eli went quiet all of a sudden, Ryuu looked back to see what happened. A man had appeared and knocked him out. -Sigh- _"(At least he's still alive.... ) Hey, than-.."_ he stopped when he noticed the man wasn't paying attention and started to treat the wounded. _"Heh...if he's a part of this crew, they're not half bad. Well, guess I'm not needed"_ he thought.



Tenrei said:


> As Ryuu came closer, Kite pulled out her sword and pointed it at him That's close enough. Just who the hell are you?
> 
> Relax. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't have made it in time to save you two. Kite simply sighed and sheathed her sword and folded her arms. Raven stood and dusted himself off. So what is the name of the man I owe thanks to?
> 
> I still don't think we should trust him that easily. How do we know he's not with that other guy? He could have just taken him out to gain our trust Snipe also had her arms folded, glaring at Ryuu



Ryuu barely noticed the sword pointed at him, but he ignored it as he mentally diagnosed the patients around the town, in case the medic needed help with any of them. _"Alright. Looks like he'll be fine on his own."_ he said as he turned to face the group of three, smiling _"The name's Ryuu, Ryuu Osamu. I also go by Ender. And whether you trust me or not is up to you. I just did what I felt was right and killing innocent people isn't on that list, so don't compare me to that trash, if you don't wanna get on my bad side."_. Ryuu tossed his open bag in front of them, _"That's full of medical supplies, if any of you need it. If you're not well versed in first aid, just ask and I'll help. Any other questions?_ he asked, smiling.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates?*
> 
> *?I go with you now.? *And with that he turned back to the kitchen and began his meal creations.
> 
> Duke raises his eyebrow. This chef was a little? strange. Not just in appearance, but in personality. His mind suggested a simplistic mind, but if he could cook, then Duke would have no problem with having him on his ship. After some silence, Duke nodded. ?Very well, I?ll make a pact with you to help you with your dream if you help me with mine.? Brolly doesn?t respond for he is deep into preparing a meal. ?Well, uh, I?ll leave you to doing what you?re good at. Cooking and stuff.? said Duke, ?I?m going to go get the rest of the crew and we?ll sit down to enjoy a meal.? Duke walks back on the deck with a grin on his face. He then sweat drops when he sees Shishi. He had forgotten that robots probably don?t eat. ?Come with me to the kitchen guys.? He muttered.



Rush sighed, "First you let some crazy...I don't even know what onto our ship, and now you want it to feed us?"

"What makes you think this thing even knows what it's doing?" he rubs his furry hands down his face and then finally follows Duke to the kitchen where he sees the creature intensely cooking. His ears simply twitch in confusion. 



InfIchi said:


> The Black Lotus Pirates-
> 
> "Hurry up, it looks like we're nearing civilization!" Takeshi shouts, leading the crew through thick woods and greens. The forest was home to odd insects, they seemed larger then normal ones, though not by too great a margin. "A foot long atlas beetle!" Nicholas points. "Oh... It is..." Takeshi blinks. The large atlas beetle looks at both men, then scurry's off. "Well.. That's rude." Nicholas shakes his head and heads forward, Takeshi just sighs. "Can't you be serious in this kind of situation? Read the mood properly."
> 
> ...



The four pirates continue through the town, "About time we found something that didn't have an antenna or a horn,"   he shrugs, "Well I suppose we'd better find someone."

"Where was the meeting being held again?" one man up ahead asks.

"You're asking me? I thought you knew?!" the other retorts.

"Mind stopping your annoying babble for a second and telling us where we are?" Jin says, stepping in between the two.

"You don't know where you are? How is that possible?"

"Yeah, just who are you losers?"

"We're the...Flower Power Pirates...?" he asks, looking towards his Co-Captains for confirmation. The storm had left him a bit scatter brained, and to be honest he didn't really remember the name of the crew in the first place. 

"Pirates?" one of the two men says in a surprised tone.

"You boys are definitely lost..." the other says in a devious tone, "How about we show you your way home," one says, holding up his curved blade.

*Devil King Pirates *

The crew quickly dock on *The Island * and Dante steps forward in front of the crowd, "We are here for the sole purpose of gaining supplies. This island couldn't interest me any less," he says in an annoyed tone, "We've got bigger and better things to get to so we leave at sun down!"

His men nod and then vacate the island, some going to gain supplies, and some going to just touch land for a bit. Suddenly The Devil King Pirate fodder begin dropping like flies, shots can be heard shooting through the sky.

Dante looks around, an aggravated look on his face, *"Show yourself coward..."*

*"Whoowee! You sure are a scary one!"* a man in a cowboy hat with a robotic arm and robotic eyes says before blowing smoke off of his revolver's tip, *"Names Jones, leader of da Cowboy Ninja Viking Bounty Hunters! Or is it da Ninja Viking Cowboy Bounty Hunters... Or maybe-?"*

*"Gwahahahaha! You're not da boss Jones! Boss is da Boss! So can I crush em yet?" * the massive man slams the base of his axe into his hand with a mighty thrust, *"Maybe if I smash em' all together they'll make one real man Gwahahaha!"*

*"Would you shut the hell up Alfgeir...If I have to hear that damn laugh one more time..."* a much smaller man says drawing a mighty axe and a katana.

"You speaking isn't much better Slaughter...In fact, I think everyone should just have a nice quiet time..." another man says, spinning a pistol in one hand and a katana in the other.

*"Ok fellas lets just take care of business! Sorry if dis one's too loud for ya Butch,"* he fires out a small ball that creates a massive explosion on impact, sending fodder flying in all directions. Dante simply stands with his arms crossed, "So where is the real ring leader here..."

*"Your lookin' at him partner,"* Dante stares at him with a cold gaze, *"You'll soon find out I'm not one for games..."* he steps forward then pauses, *"No wait, why should I waste my time on you...I'll simply have my panda rip you to shreds,"* he then snaps his fingers, signaling Semmy to step forward.

*"Elite Underlings, take care of the other idiots. I'll be waiting for the real prize here."*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates – Redemption Town*

*Braska Hextor *​

*~Earlier that day~*

*“I thank you for the lift, I am in your debt.” *A tall man said sternly, his dark brown hair slicked back and his stern and heavy gaze on the crew as he disembarked from the ship. They may have been pirates, but they had taken no interest in his request however they at least offered him a ride to Redemption Town. He had not heard of such a place before, but in his search for potential allies he would look in every place he could. Time was not on his side.  With his armor hidden by a brown cloak wrapped over his shoulders, much like his claymore on his back, he did not stand out too much in these towns and islands. Though sometimes his mannerisms gave him away. The pirates grunted and waved him off, before turning their ship from the dock and heading back off to sea.

  Braska Hextor, Guardian of Shinpou, turned his gaze over to the direction in which this town lay. He would search the pubs and inns first most likely, they were usually a useful place to gather information and resources. He would make his way into town and ask to be given supplies for a continued journey. Those of his home island were counting on him. He would not let them down, his honour would not allow it, and his heart would not allow it. The knight began on his trek forward, taking the high ground not far from a trail. As he did, he noticed another ship arriving at the dock he had. A crew bustling with youth and enthusiasm appeared on the deck, though it was quite some distance away. After a moment of watching them, he continued towards the town, avoiding their detection.

*~A bit later on in the day~ *

 The crew he had noticed earlier, whom seemed rather childish, had actually proved to be quite the collection. With his back against a wall, a hand wrapped around the claymore hidden under his long brown cloak, his dark gaze watched the scene unfold. They were pretty skilful and perhaps the right people he had been looking for, with the right motivation anyway. The warrior clucked his tongue, and did not get involved in the fighting; it was pretty hectic after all. Instead he sprinted out of town, back to where he recalled they came from, their ship. If they made it after the combat, he would humbly request their assistance there. 


*~Present~*

 Braska sprinted towards the abandoned dock, throwing his brown cloak aside as it flapped madly against the wind. It was not that he exactly needed to hurry; they would finish their fight when they finished it but he wanted to arrive and prepare to make a good impression. It was not every day you asked strangers to help you fight a war, even a small one, but with the beli they would be rewarded at the success of this battle perhaps they could swayed. Perhaps they would help because it was the right thing to do. In any case he had run into many pirates, all with different ideals, goals and beliefs, some would say even surprisingly so. The marines he had run into, however, all had the same ideals and beliefs – justice. Though their justice was not always the honourable kind. 

 The knight finally arrived at the side of the pirates ship. He gave it a once over, it seemed pretty large and secure, with its flag a rounded skull with no lower jaw, with feathers/wings acting as crossbones. Inventive. He quickly adjusted the blade on his back before clambering up the side of the ship. With a loud thud his metal boats landed onto the deck of the ship, his presence would not go unnoticed, but he was not exactly the stealthiest of men. Before he could announce whom he was and his purpose, the sounds of two more on the ship tickled his ears, perhaps good first impressions were out of the window?


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> When Eli went quiet all of a sudden, Ryuu looked back to see what happened. A man had appeared and knocked him out. -Sigh- _"(At least he's still alive.... ) Hey, than-.."_ he stopped when he noticed the man wasn't paying attention and started to treat the wounded. _"Heh...if he's a part of this crew, they're not half bad. Well, guess I'm not needed"_ he thought.
> 
> Ryuu barely noticed the sword pointed at him, but he ignored it as he mentally diagnosed the patients around the town, in case the medic needed help with any of them. _"Alright. Looks like he'll be fine on his own."_ he said as he turned to face the group of three, smiling _"The name's Ryuu, Ryuu Osamu. I also go by Ender. And whether your trust me or not is up to you. I just did what I felt was right and killing innocent people isn't on that list, so don't compare me to that trash, if you don't wanna get on my bad side."_. Ryuu tossed his open bag in front of them, _"That's full of medical supplies, if any of you need it. If you're not well versed in first aid, just ask and I'll help. Any other questions?_ he asked, smiling.



Yeah, how about you join my crew? Raven had a big grin and laughed

WHAT!? WHAT!? YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS!?!? WE DON'T EVEN KNOW HIM!!!!! Kite and Snipe were obviously opposed to this idea. It wasn't everyday that their captain just randomly asked people to join him on a whim.

So what? I want him to join our crew Raven looked blankly at Kite and Snipe, as if nothing as wrong

You can't just go around asking random people to join our crew. Especially people we know nothing about.

You forget that we barely know anything about each other as well he said laughingly

Well....well that's different! We all have a mutual understanding

What's this I hear? We getting a new crew member? Parrot had finished treating the wounded and made his way over to the rest of the group

Oh, hey Parrot. When did you get here? And yeah! He's gonna join us. His name's Ryomasu he said with a smile

Ryomasu? That's a weird name. Anyway, I guess there's no stopping you when you got your mind set on something. he turned and faced Ryuu Welcome to the crew he extended his hand to shake


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

*The World Pirates*

*Brolly Brandford*​
A pact. As Duke made his offer, Brolly took a moment of silence to consider it. A dream for a dream. With a nod of his head, he raised one hand and spoke in his difficult to place tone of voice.
*“Done.”* Before continuing focusing on his masterpiece in creation. He would make this kitchen a shrine for himself where he can eat, sleep and cook for as long as he wants. Or until they run out of food, which is the worst nightmare Brolly could ever think of. His food began to bubble from cooking, his speediness was renowned. 

 As Duke left the kitchen, Brolly began working at an insane speed, dashing about the kitchen like a supersonic bullet cleaning, washing, cooking and eating his way through the kitchen. He loved to cook more than anything, and he’d happily admit that. It was his dream as well as his calling. For as long as he was allowed to cook and helped in his dream, he would stay here, likely even if they got tired of him. He could hear talking briefly outside. His eyes flashed to the nearby table to see its state, before darting over there and washing it, before darting back. Cooked meals should usually be eaten on clean surfaces.

 As the crew returned into the kitchen, Brolly began serving up various plates of fish with seasonings, soups, plates of fine chicken and lobster, as well as appetizers spread over the table. The surfaces sparkled from the cleanliness and the pots were already in the sink being cleaned. Brolly motioned them all to the table and chairs, each with a plate of gorgeous food placed in front of it, and mugs of rum, ale and wine alongside. 
*“There you go. You get yummy foods to eat. I stay with you now.” *

Brolly served up the last bowl of noodles and plopped himself down into a chair he picked out for himself and began to eat away, not giving the crew another glance as he consumed his own meal.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *~Present~*
> 
> Braska sprinted towards the abandoned dock, throwing his brown cloak aside as it flapped madly against the wind. It was not that he exactly needed to hurry; they would finish their fight when they finished it but he wanted to arrive and prepare to make a good impression. It was not every day you asked strangers to help you fight a war, even a small one, but with the beli they would be rewarded at the success of this battle perhaps they could swayed. Perhaps they would help because it was the right thing to do. In any case he had run into many pirates, all with different ideals, goals and beliefs, some would say even surprisingly so. The marines he had run into, however, all had the same ideals and beliefs ? justice. Though their justice was not always the honourable kind.
> 
> The knight finally arrived at the side of the pirates ship. He gave it a once over, it seemed pretty large and secure, with its flag a rounded skull with no lower jaw, with feathers/wings acting as crossbones. Inventive. He quickly adjusted the blade on his back before clambering up the side of the ship. With a loud thud his metal boats landed onto the deck of the ship, his presence would not go unnoticed, but he was not exactly the stealthiest of men. Before he could announce whom he was and his purpose, the sounds of two more on the ship tickled his ears, perhaps good first impressions were out of the window?



Huh? after hearing the loud thud on deck, Thrush looked over the side of his hammock, which was hidden  high up in the sails. Who the hell are you? What are you doing on our ship!? Thrush got up and jumped down to the deck. Dove came walking out of the cabin, rubbing her eyes and yawning. All the commotion woke her up. After noticing Braska's presence, Dove quickly pulled out to small daggers, as if to defend herself. If you don't leave know, then we'll kick you off ourselves Thrush reached into his bag that was around his waist and pulled out 4 small black pellets.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 7, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Rush sighed, "First you let some crazy...I don't even know what onto our ship, and now you want it to feed us?"
> 
> "What makes you think this thing even knows what it's doing?" he rubs his furry hands down his face and then finally follows Duke to the kitchen where he sees the creature intensely cooking. His ears simply twitch in confusion.
> 
> ...



Nicholas' eyes suddenly become stern and serious. "You should consider the consequences of showing your blade to a warrior before you draw it... Some might take that as a sign of challenge." The bandits began to laugh. "You freakin idiots! Of course it's a sign of challenge!" The men begin to laugh. "Takeshi-san, I'll handle this." Nicholas cracks his knuckles and takes a step forward. "OI! CUT IT OUT PIRATE SCUM! THIS IS THE BANDITS COVE! A MEETING PLACE FOR ALL BANDITS IN THE EAST BLUE!" The mans sword comes down, but Nichola's doesn't even flinch. 

His hand shoots out and grabs the bandits wrist. "Oh? Bandits?" His eyes grew more serious. "We had you in the kingdom... The penalty was imprisonment, But As king i shall judge you by a new standard." He throws the bandit to the ground, places his foot on his back and twists his arm behind him. "Your punishment shall be the removal of your tools." SNAP!!!!! The bandits arm cracks in multiple places. _*"GUUAAAHH!!!!" *_

"YOU BASTARD!" The other bandit charges him, However Takeshi gives him a swift kick to the leg and breaks his shin bone. "Please stay out of this." Takeshi points his blade at the bandit. "Or would you rather i judge you?" Moments later, the two bandits were tied up and hoisted up a flag pole. "Well then, Bandits huh?" Takeshi smirked. "Let us exterminate the vermin the marines are have failed to." 

Nicholas took one step forward and raised his blade into the sky. "WE ARE THE BLACK LOTUS PIRATES! IN THE NAME OF THE LOTUS KINGDOM WE HAVE COME TO ERADICATE YOU!"


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Yeah, how about you join my crew? Raven had a big grin and laughed
> 
> WHAT!? WHAT!? YOU CAN'T BE SERIOUS!?!? WE DON'T EVEN KNOW HIM!!!!! Kite and Snipe were obviously opposed to this idea. It wasn't everyday that their captain just randomly asked people to join him on a whim.
> 
> ...



Ryuu watched the scene unfold, trying not to burst out laughing but he was unsuccessful. He liked this crew and the offer was enticing. _"HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Oi oi oi! I never said I'd join! But I'll shake the hands of a fellow medic any day. And its Ryuu Osamu! R-Y-U-U SPACE O-S-A-MU"_ he said with a frown or at least an attempt one, cause he was still smiling. _"Mind you, I have nothing against joining. The offer is quite tempting and your crew seems like good people. But do you want an ex-marine medical doctor and engineer for your crew? Yes, I said ex-marine and no, I'm not willing to talk about it, at least not yet. And I have my own goals so if things don't match up, I'll be forced to decline unfortunately."_


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Huh? after hearing the loud thud on deck, Thrush looked over the side of his hammock, which was hidden  high up in the sails. Who the hell are you? What are you doing on our ship!? Thrush got up and jumped down to the deck. Dove came walking out of the cabin, rubbing her eyes and yawning. All the commotion woke her up. After noticing Braska's presence, Dove quickly pulled out to small daggers, as if to defend herself. If you don't leave know, then we'll kick you off ourselves Thrush reached into his bag that was around his waist and pulled out 4 small black pellets.



*The Uccello Pirates – Redemption Town*

*Braska Hextor *​
 Braska flicked his dark eyes between the two, his brow dipping into a heavy frown. These two were members of the crew, and rather defensive ones at that. Of course he had no desire to fight them, he did not wish to cause harm those whom did not deserve it, nor did he wish to badly hurt them if he planned to ask for assistance, but if they were going to get rowdy, something needed to be done at least. The stern man took several steps forward, one hand raising as he spoke in a stern and strong tone of voice. 
*“Do not be alarmed, it is only words I have come to trade, I await your Captain and crew. On my honour.”*

  The knight hoped that was convincing enough, though he prepared to give both a bump on the head and tie them up if they were intent on fighting. He had to admit, he did not go about this in the most subtle manner, but he had never had to do such things on Shinpou, life was much simpler and people were much more honest and forgiving. Out in the world people seemed to try and trick you out of your beli or steal, or other crimes of that manner. Truth-be told he was not used to seeing so much crime. Now he was asking pirates for assistance, what had the world come to? Better than marines however. Perhaps a stern approach. 

*“I suggest you stand down”* There, that should do. He asked nicely… was that nice?


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Ryuu watched the scene unfold, trying not to burst out laughing but he was unsuccessful. He liked this crew and the offer was enticing. _"HAHAHAHAHAHA!! Oi oi oi! I never said I'd join! But I'll shake the hands of a fellow medic any day. And its Ryuu Osamu! R-Y-U-U SPACE O-S-A-MU"_ he said with a frown or at least an attempt one, cause he was still smiling. _"Mind you, I have nothing against joining. The offer is quite tempting and your crew seems like good people. But do you want an ex-marine medical doctor and engineer for your crew? Yes, I said ex-marine and no, I'm not willing to talk about it, at least not yet. And I have my own goals so if things don't match up, I'll be forced to decline unfortunately."_



Great! So you're joining! he said with a smile

Idiot. He didn't say he'd join.

But he didn't necessarily decline Parrot let out a small laugh as he shook Ryuu's hand

I still don't think it's a good idea. After all, he just said he's an ex-marine. How do we know he wont turn on us in the future?

I don't care about that. I want him to join, so he's joining he turned and yelled

Fine, whatever. Do what you want, I'm heading back to the ship. Staying in this place any longer will ruin my hair Snipe huffed and turned to leave

Alright, then it's settled, Ryosamu is now apart of our crew he smiled and patted Ryuu on the back


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates ? Redemption Town*
> 
> *Braska Hextor *​
> Braska flicked his dark eyes between the two, his brow dipping into a heavy frown. These two were members of the crew, and rather defensive ones at that. Of course he had no desire to fight them, he did not wish to cause harm those whom did not deserve it, nor did he wish to badly hurt them if he planned to ask for assistance, but if they were going to get rowdy, something needed to be done at least. The stern man took several steps forward, one hand raising as he spoke in a stern and strong tone of voice.
> ...



Like that will happen. We wont let you take our ship without a fight! Thrush and Dove had definitely misunderstood Braska's intentions and ignored his words. Without hesitation, Thrush threw the pellets at the ground in front of Braska, which exploded releasing a thick smokescreen. Dove used her stealth to make it to Braska's base, and with quick speed, lunged forwards attempting to slash Braska with her dagger. Thrush on the other hand had climbed up high and jumped down and was about to swing a heavy sledge hammer on top of Braska's head


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Great! So you're joining! he said with a smile
> 
> Idiot. He didn't say he'd join.
> 
> ...



Ryuu smiled even more now. This crew's dynamic was definitely to his liking. Cept that cynical lady, whatever her name was, her tone and constant accusations made it difficult to like her but he let it go, he wasn't one for grudges unless they were worth it and this wasn't. _"I've got no problem joining, if your crew doesn't. And I stated who I was in an attempt to being open about my past, as much as I am willing to be anyways. If I had wished to betray you, don't you think I would've kept that to myself? Anyways, I've never betrayed anyone, the marines betrayed my trust and me, not the other way around."_ Ryuu turned to the medic _"Parrot was it? Nice medical skills and thank you for the welcome. Does your captain here ever get any names right??"_


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Like that will happen. We wont let you take our ship without a fight! Thrush and Dove had definitely misunderstood Braska's intentions and ignored his words. Without hesitation, Thrush threw the pellets at the ground in front of Braska, which exploded releasing a thick smokescreen. Dove used her stealth to make it to Braska's base, and with quick speed, lunged forwards attempting to slash Braska with her dagger. Thrush on the other hand had climbed up high and jumped down and was about to swing a heavy sledge hammer on top of Braska's head




*The Uccello Pirates – Redemption Town*

*Braska Hextor *​
 As it seemed his words fell on death ears, the pair moved quickly into battle. The pellets landed at his feet causing a mass smoke screen filling the air around him, along with the pair instantly moving to more combat. He raised one hand to shield his mouth from the smoke, as well as do his best to follow their movements in the shadows of the smoke. Thoughts rushed through his mind as to best settle the situation. With a grunt he twisted his left arm forward towards Dove, while his second hand wrapped around the hilt of his claymore and pulled it over his head. The sounds of two loud clangs of metal echoed over the ship.

_‘This is a troublesome situation, but I must prevail, I can not fall here, not yet.’_ The large sledge hammer collided with the claymore protecting his head with his shoulder as support, while the arm over his left arm had deflected the knives of the young woman attacker. He would do his best to stop them from attacking for now, and await the return of the crew. That is what seemed best for now, though he probably would received a much larger pounding upon the crews return, being on his knee may help resolve the matter. 

*“I apologize.”* He said deeply. With his left arm he attempted to push the daggers away and thump Dove on the head in return though not too hard while with his right arm, he attempted to deflect the sledge hammer to slide down the blade and put Thrush into range of a thrust of the swords hilt upon the head. They were both skilled warriors defending their ship which he respected, but his own cause excelled above the misunderstanding.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Ryuu smiled even more now. This crew's dynamic was definitely to his liking. Cept that cynical lady, whatever her name was, her tone and constant accusations made it difficult to like her but he let it go, he wasn't one for grudges unless they were worth it and this wasn't. _"I've got no problem joining, if your crew doesn't. And I stated who I was in an attempt to being open about my past, as much as I am willing to be anyways. If I had wished to betray you, don't you think I would've kept that to myself? Anyways, I've never betrayed anyone, the marines betrayed my trust and me, not the other way around."_


None of that matters. The past is the past. I only look forward towards the future. The only time you ever have to talk about your past is if you feel like it



> Ryuu turned to the medic _"Parrot was it? Nice medical skills and thank you for the welcome. Does your captain here ever get any names right??"_



Well you see, he doesn't care too much for names. Parrot is just a code name. You see, our captain believes that our real names are a link to the past, so he told us to choose new names as a way to start anew. Our captain is called Raven. The one with the swords is Kite, and the one who just left is called Snipe. We have two more members back at the boat. Eventually, you'll get a name too, if you stick around long enough. He used his finger to pet the walrus-hawk that seemingly started to hop around on his shoulder.

You guys ready? Standing around here is starting to get boring.


----------



## Ender (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> None of that matters. The past is the past. I only look forward towards the future. The only time you ever have to talk about your past is if you feel like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"I see. A fitting philosophy indeed. In that case, I hope you can at least pronounce Ender properly since my real name seems a bit hard for you."_ he said with a lopsided grin. Then he proceeded to kneel and pick up his backpack, zipping it up and putting it on.
_"Well, where's our ship located then?"_


----------



## Cooli (Mar 7, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates ? Redemption Town*
> 
> *Braska Hextor *​
> As it seemed his words fell on death ears, the pair moved quickly into battle. The pellets landed at his feet causing a mass smoke screen filling the air around him, along with the pair instantly moving to more combat. He raised one hand to shield his mouth from the smoke, as well as do his best to follow their movements in the shadows of the smoke. Thoughts rushed through his mind as to best settle the situation. With a grunt he twisted his left arm forward towards Dove, while his second hand wrapped around the hilt of his claymore and pulled it over his head. The sounds of two loud clangs of metal echoed over the ship.
> ...



That's right! You better apologize for ever thinking you could take our ship! As both Dove and Thrush's attacks were deflected they both shifted their motion in an attempt to kick Braska from the front and the back. However, Braska quickly reacted, by dropping his claymore and grabbing both Thrush and Dove by their incoming legs. With a quick spin, Braska threw his attackers to the other side of the ship, crashing into the railing. Ouch... the two of them both rubbed their heads as a large shadow appeared over them. Braska started cracking his knuckles. Heh heh . . . a sweatdrop rolled down Thrush's face. After a quick pummeling, both Dove and Thrush found themselves tied up with a couple of lumps on their head. Hey! Let us go! Thrush was trying to break free from the ropes, while Dove was sitting crying in chibi mode


----------



## Noitora (Mar 7, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> That's right! You better apologize for ever thinking you could take our ship! As both Dove and Thrush's attacks were deflected they both shifted their motion in an attempt to kick Braska from the front and the back. However, Braska quickly reacted, by dropping his claymore and grabbing both Thrush and Dove by their incoming legs. With a quick spin, Braska threw his attackers to the other side of the ship, crashing into the railing. Ouch... the two of them both rubbed their heads as a large shadow appeared over them. Braska started cracking his knuckles. Heh heh . . . a sweatdrop rolled down Thrush's face. After a quick pummeling, both Dove and Thrush found themselves tied up with a couple of lumps on their head. Hey! Let us go! Thrush was trying to break free from the ropes, while Dove was sitting crying in chibi mode



* The Uccello Pirates ? Redemption Town*

*Braska Hextor *​

After Braska had had his small skirmish with the pair and bound them tightly, he pushed them against the side of the boat away from the shore and picked up all their weapons. He set them aside out of harms away before finally sitting sideways, one side towards the bound pair, and the other towards the shore with his arms and legs crossed. He let out a small sigh from his lips as he closed his eyes in thought.
_?Binding them is the best course of action; I can explain the action upon the return of the rest of the crew and release them. They may not be fond of me, but perhaps motivation may allow them to see to my cause. Perhaps I can even offer my services to the ship, it seems like it could use a shipwrights touch.?_

Braska turned his attention to Dove and Thrush, one of his brows curling upwards.
*?I hope you are not too uncomfortable, but it is for the best, I assure you.?* As the girl cried, a shimmer of shadow etched over his head, guilt touching him, but he persevered. He needed the assistance of a crew strong with a bond as close as these, and with any luck he would be able to get it.
*?Your friends will be back soon, I hope, and then you can be released.?* He turned his eyes back to the island with a small frown. He hoped they would be back; he never caught the end of the fighting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 7, 2011)

*West Blue, a town called Redemption...*
As the Don and his entourage made their way to the Bella Union Hotel for the appointed meeting, they quickly noticed the tell tale signs of trouble within town. Black plumes of smoke could be seen rising into the sky several blocks down. The wind carried the pungent but familiar odors of gunpowder and blood. Several townsfolk came running down the street in their direction. When they caught sight of the Don, they ran towards him and bowed low to the ground. "Oh Don Diego. Thank goodness you're here!" a frightened woman exclaimed, holding her baby close to her bosom. 

On this island the Don was considered something of a folk hero to the poor, a man who used to be one of them, just a filthy beggar, but had defied his lot in life and achieved great things. The Don patted the woman gently on the head, and tapped her babies nose with a smile. "What has happened here hija? Why are you so scared?" 

"These pirates, they entered town and began causing a ruckus...they even defeated Eli." 

Don Diego narrowed his eyes underneath his pitch black aviator shades. "I see." Who would dare attack _his_ town? These pirates were either incredibly stupid, or hellbent on a death wish. The Don caressed the young woman's face with a fatherly smile, she was very pretty. "Do not worry I will protect you hija." 

The Don strode towards the Bell Union hotel, flanked by several bodyguards. He waved at his chief subordinate and whispered in his ear. "Lucky for these fools I have an important meeting to get to. Handle these pirates and bring them to me after I am done. Blockade the harbor gates and seize any pirate vessels. No ships sail out of here in one piece unless I say so."  The Don paused and gestured at the young woman with the baby. "The girl, get rid of her child and have her ready in my hotel room for tonight.

_At the harbor..._
Annie stealthily crept up to the railing of the Don's lavish yacht, docked at the far end of the harbor. Several guards were stationed fore and aft. Just as she suspected the Don had taken his best men with him into town. A mischievous smirk appeared on her face. She might not be able to kill the Don yet, but she could at least get some measure of payback for being cast adrift in the Calm Belt.

Two guards made their way towards her, armed with shotguns. Annie slunk below the railing, keeping out of sight. The two guards paused at the railing, looming right over her. All they had to do was crane their necks a few inches to spot her. 

"I wish the Don would've taken us with him," one of the guards grumbled. 

"Got a light?" the other guard asked.   

"I gotta light," Annie answered. She shot her right hand upwards and grabbed one of the guards by his shirt collar. He screamed as he went tumbling overboard. His mate leveled his shotgun at her and was about to fire. Annie smacked the gun out of his grip, and it went crashing into the water, followed a second later by the guard himself. A klaxon like alarm went up all around the ship. The footfalls of other guards could be heard making a beeline towards her. Annie whistled cheerily and waited for them to appear. Over a dozen guards appeared at both ends of the walkway, pointing heavy lead at her. 

Annie looked about the deck with a confused expression. "I think I took a wrong turn. Is this the party boat?" she asked them. They were about to open fire, but then Annie raised her right hand into the air, revealing a block of gray clay like material attached to a fuse and a timer. Her thumb hovered an inch over the manual trigger. "See cause I've got a delivery to make to the Don!" 

"She's got a bomb!!" 

Annie began counting down. "Five, four, three, two-"

The guards leaped over the railing in a wide eyed frenzy, crashing into the water. Apparently the Don didn't pay them enough to face a suicidal girl with a bomb. Annie laughed. "Smart choice!" She began skipping along the walkway, plastering C4 all along the cabin wall. [/FONT]


----------



## Cooli (Mar 8, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> _"I see. A fitting philosophy indeed. In that case, I hope you can at least pronounce Ender properly since my real name seems a bit hard for you."_ he said with a lopsided grin. Then he proceeded to kneel and pick up his backpack, zipping it up and putting it on.
> _"Well, where's our ship located then?"_



It's back at an abandoned dock. Shouldn't take too long to get there. before leaving though, Raven turned to the citizens who had regained consciousness and were grateful for the treatment of the injuries they sustained from Eli's men. I'm sorry for the trouble. Things got a little more out of hand then I expected. Next time we come through, we'll be sure to make up for it and give you all good business he said smiling as he waved goodbye. With that, the group of four headed to the ship




Noitora said:


> * The Uccello Pirates – Redemption Town*
> 
> *Braska Hextor *​
> 
> ...



Hmpf. Yeah, whatever. after sitting for a while in silence, Thrush became bored and Dove had cried herself back to sleep. Thrush then turned to Braska So what the hell are you doing here anyway?

*Like I mentioned before, I'm here to speak with your Captain.* Braska yawned as time passed by

Yeah, I got that, but what for? What could you possibly want to speak with him about?



StrawHat4Life said:


> *West Blue, a town called Redemption...*
> As the Don and his entourage made their way to the Bella Union Hotel for the appointed meeting, they quickly noticed the tell tale signs of trouble within town. Black plumes of smoke could be seen rising into the sky several blocks down. The wind carried the pungent but familiar odors of gunpowder and blood. Several townsfolk came running down the street in their direction. When they caught sight of the Don, they ran towards him and bowed low to the ground. "Oh Don Diego. Thank goodness you're here!" a frightened woman exclaimed, holding her baby close to her bosom.
> 
> On this island the Don was considered something of a folk hero to the poor, a man who used to be one of them, just a filthy beggar, but had defied his lot in life and achieved great things. The Don patted the woman gently on the head, and tapped her babies nose with a smile. "What has happened here hija? Why are you so scared?"
> ...



Shit, this isn't good. Snipe had hid in an alleyway when she caught sight of the Don, and had overheard everything he said. We need to hurry up and get out of here, or we'll be in big trouble. Snipe quickly disappeared into the crowd and went back to find her crew. After a couple of moments, she found them walking down the street. Bad news guys... she took a moment to catch her breath. The Don is here . . . and he knows what we did. He plans on blocking off all the ports. If we don't get out of here soon, we'll be in trouble.

Don't worry about it. If anyone gets in our way, we'll just force our way through.

Tch. We don't have time for your stupid antics! Snipe then pulled out and arrow which released a net, trapping Raven. Parrot, hurry up and drag him to the ship.

Roger that. Parrot grabbed the net and picked Raven up

Hey, hey! Let me go!

Sorry, but you'd only try to slow us down so you could fight. with that, the 5 of them ran back to the ship. After a couple of minutes, the ship came into sight. When they were close enough, Parrot threw the net containing Raven on board, while the rest all jumped on Alright, everyone prepare to ship out! We can't waste anymore time! however, after looking around, Snipe noticed Dove and Thrush tied up, and a strange man laying down on the ship Who the hell are you? they all turned and looked at Braska with curious faces


----------



## Noitora (Mar 8, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> Sorry, but you'd only try to slow us down so you could fight. with that, the 5 of them ran back to the ship. After a couple of minutes, the ship came into sight. When they were close enough, Parrot threw the net containing Raven on board, while the rest all jumped on Alright, everyone prepare to ship out! We can't waste anymore time! however, after looking around, Snipe noticed Dove and Thrush tied up, and a strange man laying down on the ship Who the hell are you? they all turned and looked at Braska with curious faces




*The Uccello Pirates - Redemption Town*

*Braska Hextor*​
*?My Island, his help.?* He said softly, more so than he had spoken yet. He was not intending to answer many questions to one of the crew without the Captain present. It was his knowledge that a Captain had complete support of their crew, and complete control. Much like a general of an army. He had thought incorrectly. Braska waited patiently, he had waited for this kind of opportunity for weeks so he had no problem waiting any longer. 

Not too long later a ruckus sounded not far off from the ship grabbing the attention of Braska whom had moved into a more relaxing posture in his wait, while the other two had settled down. The rest of the crew had returned causing the knight to stir in his relaxation. As the pirates returned to the deck it was a moment before he was noticed. He moved into full height, briefly bowing his head respectfully, a frown heavy in his expression. 
*?I came to your ship to ask the Captain, and crew, for assistance, but it appears you are already in a situation. I am Braska Hextor, Guardian of Shinpou. I apologise for binding your friends, but?? *
He glanced back for a moment, before looking back to the rest. *?? I did not wish for harm to come to them while I waited, and they seemed intent on battle.? *

 Braska picked up his claymore and slid it over his back while making his way over to Thrush and Dove to cut their bonds. 
*?Perhaps I can assist in your escape, and then you could hear my proposal??* With two swift flick of his wrist, the blade slashed over his shoulder twice, before returning to its? position on his back, followed by the ropes holding the pair breaking apart along one side each. The knight returned his hard gaze to the others, taking each in one by one. Though he spoke with good manners, there was an undeniable strength in his words, accompanied with his deep tone.
*?Is it more marines??*


----------



## Gaja (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pierre, Mystic Pirates ~ Jumanji, West blue*​
Passing tree after tree the former sheriff looked for the great treasure alongside his newfound allies. "Feroy, how did you guys get caught?"

A bit of a weird question but Pierre was a bit curious, since all of them seemed really strong from what he could tell. Well the only one that he had a chance to see in a bit of action was Tengu and Robin. Tengu was a blind swordsman who seemed really strong, and Robin was a devil fruit user like Pierre was, but she was a female cat predator something, which meant that she was a so called _Zoan_ type, while Pierre was _Paramecia_. Well in any case she looked really cool with all the electricity around her body, and fast movement, but she separated from the group which left only the three men to do the searching.

"It should be this way..." The group would have to slow down as they neared the destination, they could hear voices in the distance so they probably didn't want to reveal themselves yet. "So what do we do now Feroy? Tengu?" Pierre asked quietly while looking up front, all of his stuff was there, so turning around was not really an option.



*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marine Squad ~ East Blue Island intervention*​
Walking lazily through the streets of this island gave little results so far, since all Pattaya did was buy ice cream and look around. Like a group of pirates was just going to show themselves if he called out to them.... 

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

That actually sounded like a good idea, so the young Marine changed his approach in a split second. With an explosive dash forward the black haired "Ensign" sprinted to the town's square, hitting corners like a race car would, and almost getting distracted by this awesome looking Ji-san with a long beard!!!!

Stopping dead in his tracks Pattaya looked at him curiously, something about the guy seemed awfully familiar. The man stood there with his hands crossed and looked at the young Pattaya, hoping that he unlike the other Marines would just let him be and continue searching. He didn't want to hurt such a young man. "Jinto-san found one, engaging the suspect!" Pattaya said in a small den den mushi as he stepped forward, success!!!! Raising his arms and now not smiling anymore the Marine assumed a fighting stance in the narrow street, it was go time!



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Devil King Pirates...*
> 
> The Devil King stands, arms crossed, at the head of the ship, "It sure is quiet without that annoying little bird fluttering about," he says, referring to Jason, "I wonder how the fool is doing in the depths of hell...Who am I kidding he's probably too weak to have survived up until this point."
> 
> ...





> *Devil King Pirates *
> 
> The crew quickly dock on *The Island * and Dante steps forward in front of the crowd, "We are here for the sole purpose of gaining supplies. This island couldn't interest me any less," he says in an annoyed tone, "We've got bigger and better things to get to so we leave at sun down!"
> 
> ...



*Semmy, Devil Kings Pirates ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
Eventually Semmy would wake up, fully rested from his recent activities. The battle in the Bordone Kingdom made the animal realize a couple of things, so he made a couple of changes in his daily life. Few of the humans knew about them though, that included the fishman maniac they had on board.

As they touched land the massive panda walked to the edge of the ship and leaned his body against the wood, looking at the island in front of him. Even when the members of the Devil King pirates started getting beat up the animal kept his nonchalant attitude up, as a bunch of cool looking guys showed up. Dante confronted them, quickly asking who their leader was, most likely so he could cut his head of or something spooky like that. But then something awesome happened, a half robot appeared before the ship. A freaking robot with a gun!!! And a cowboy hat too... And this just went to show you how awesome of a captain Dante was. The black haired captain went ahead and pitted Semmy against Jones (the half cyborg).

"*Aaaaa captain I have so much respect for you right now!!!*" Semmy said behind his sunglasses, his paws held like he was praying to Dante, but with a huge amount of fanboy-ism in his voice. 

As the group of bounty hunters looked on at the pirate ship a large black ball of fur appeared in the sky, spinning like a top and landing near Jones. But then the ball opened and it was Semmy who struck a heroic pose. "*Yosh robot man, time to dance!!!*" The large animal exclaimed pointing at the bounty hunter, who grinned like a little kid who was about to get his favorite candy for the first time in days. "*Right on.... Wooow you can talk!?!*"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates…*
> 
> *“I go with you now.” *And with that he turned back to the kitchen and began his meal creations.
> 
> Duke raises his eyebrow. This chef was a little… strange. Not just in appearance, but in personality. His mind suggested a simplistic mind, but if he could cook, then Duke would have no problem with having him on his ship. After some silence, Duke nodded. “Very well, I’ll make a pact with you to help you with your dream if you help me with mine.” Brolly doesn’t respond for he is deep into preparing a meal. “Well, uh, I’ll leave you to doing what you’re good at. Cooking and stuff.” said Duke, “I’m going to go get the rest of the crew and we’ll sit down to enjoy a meal.” Duke walks back on the deck with a grin on his face. He then sweat drops when he sees Shishi. He had forgotten that robots probably don’t eat. “Come with me to the kitchen guys.” He muttered.





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Rush sighed, "First you let some crazy...I don't even know what onto our ship, and now you want it to feed us?"
> 
> "What makes you think this thing even knows what it's doing?" he rubs his furry hands down his face and then finally follows Duke to the kitchen where he sees the creature intensely cooking. His ears simply twitch in confusion.





Noitora said:


> *The World Pirates*
> 
> *Brolly Brandford*​
> As the crew returned into the kitchen, Brolly began serving up various plates of fish with seasonings, soups, plates of fine chicken and lobster, as well as appetizers spread over the table. The surfaces sparkled from the cleanliness and the pots were already in the sink being cleaned. Brolly motioned them all to the table and chairs, each with a plate of gorgeous food placed in front of it, and mugs of rum, ale and wine alongside.
> ...



*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Waters of the North Blue*​
The android was a machine of few words most of the time, ever since the World Pirates got back on the ship he was by himself, doing some repair work on himself. It didn't really turn out to be a quiet task, since a couple small explosions rocked the ship here and there. The explosions being Shishi's new arms and legs not handling the power of the rest of his body, and simply blowing up.

Shishi didn't complain though, and every time simply opened his giant _secret_ metal case and started working anew. And even when the fodder trio received their new names and the new crew member arrived Shishi continued acting like nothing happened, nothing at all.

It was until their captain showed up and called out to them that the large round figure stood up, turned around and started walking to the kitchen. "Commentary: FOOD!!! Was about freaking time... bzzt..." He said in a slightly angry tone, he needed food too. Looking at the captain for a second the android spoke. "Explanation: Robots have feelings and needs too, you know?"

He entered the kitchen and looked at the completely new layout of the room, with their new cook serving something up. Rush was the one who complained only seconds ago, but what the furry animal could see might just turn him around. Shishi though was already sitting on the table, a form in one of his hands, a knife in the other. "Exclamation: Damn right, Brolly, ranking 76... Where's the Jelly?" He asked enthusiastically, while the new rankings were set, Brolly beat out Rush by a point... It was probably because Shishi was hungry and therefore let the food outweigh Rush's awesomeness just this once.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Jackal*
> 
> The redhead before him (his captain, Jackal thought, and a giant grin spread on his face) went into some kind of enthusiasm frenzy, hopping around and proclaiming his utmost joy at Jackal's agreement. The judge started screaming again. "I think we could better get out of he-" Jackal's mouth fell open as the kid reached a new state of ecstacy before his eyes. Beardy? What the hell? Before he could say a word about it though, the kid had already disappeared again, jumping right into the throng of soldiers protecting the judge. His speed and power were tremendous, Jackal thought. Good thing the kid was on his side. Jackal suspected there was no parlay with this one. Not because the kid wouldn't want to, but because he would without any doubt interpret every single word wrong. Jackal laughed out loud. The soldiers around him looked scared and didn't even try to come closer. Jackal hoisted the axe over his shoulder. A fine blade, but this kid had deserved a performance. And a performance Jackal would give. If he could just find a spear.
> 
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ East Blue waters...*​
What a day... Actually this was a bit too much for the young pirate captain, his first mate was a super mysterious super hero that could fly????? And he had a beard, a freaking full grown manly beard!!! Billy couldn't help himself but ask a bunch of random questions while they ran to the docks and reached the ship. Was his mom a bird, did she work in the clouds, do they piss from the clouds like he did when he was in the air??? All those things and more.

They would reach the docks in a minute, and at that point the excitement made Billy a bit dizzy, but then Jackal started dismantling his Brown Dragon!!! How dared he, Billy's soul was crushed, his buddy the baby Brown Dragon was destroyed...




....




But the ship was reborn?!?!? Looking in amazement and with tears in his eyes at what Jackal was doing, he made the "raft" that Billy built in to a new and improved vessel. The "_Brown Dragon II_". And then just as about Billy was to give Jackal the honor of being called the "*ultimate raft building prodigy*" a bunch of soldiers ran towards them. "Ara... ARA!!! YOU ruined this moment!!! I'll kick your asses!!!"

The pirate captain yelled out in an angry and annoyed tone, raising his arms in to the air as he got fired up to fight these guys. But suddenly a hand grabbed him, and put him on the ship against his will. It was Jackal, who also pushed their vessel in to the water and separated them from their pursuers. "ARAHAHAHA in your faces amateurs!!!"

There was not much room on this new vessel, a sane person would think that they would need a bigger ship now, but to Billy it was just comfy. He would never think of abandoning the Brown Dragon II, he had just met him so he hugged the raft for a few seconds...

"Ara... Jackal, wanna play hide and seek?" They had just left this weird island where people destroyed buildings only because they were a certain color, which was really strange, but their next stop, Syren Island, wasn't far of. Although it was a given that neither of the two men knew that...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2011)

Jinto-

The Lieutenant looked down at his den den mushi. "Yeah... So have I." The man standing before him was non other then the captain of the Hellsing Pirates. "You should go home child, the sea is no place for you." Hellsing looks down at Jinto and smirks. "It's my job to bring you in, So i'm bringing you in." Hellsing takes a step forward. "Is that so?" He picks up a small rock with his right hand. "Then, Please." He gently tosses the rock at Jinto, the marine goes to block it, but his body is flung backwards. "Nnngh... W...What is this power!?" He wonders to himself. "Try to stop me if you can." 

Kaizo-

The Second In Command looks over the man sitting before him. He had many blades resting all over his body. "Have you prepared yourself for death!?" Kaizo shouts, The old man doesn't move, he doesn't even register the child. "That does it..." Kaizo raises his right blade. "Then on behalf of the marines, I am ordering you under arrest!" The old man doesn't budge. "Very well... I suppose they wont mind if i use a little force... Though you are old, you might want to dodge this attack!" The old mans eye twitched. Kaizo appeared behind him in a flash and swung his blade downward, the old man didn't budge, he pushed his left hand and and a blade swung upward, slicing at Kaizo's side. "Nnngh...." The lt. Jumped backward and gripped his wound. 

"Don't call me old, Child." 

Tyre-

"Jinto-San." Tyre spoke into his denden mushi. "Pattaya...." He says... "I believe, I've found another one." The ensign puts his Denden mushi away and turns around. "I am not here to fight, I am here to bring you in." The old man before him was completely bald, but held a massive beard. "Then you will die child." The man leaps forward, Tyre can barely keep up, he tosses his arms up to block the attack, but the old mans leg swiftly move in and sends him flying into a burnt out building. "Nnngh.... We... We've got a problem here..." Tyre coughs.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marine Squad ~ East Blue Island intervention*​
The commanding officer confirmed that he also engaged one of the pirates that they got a report on. "Finally found ya, sorry Ji-san, but I'll have to arrest you." Pattaya said while coming closer to Gerald. The much older man looked at him raising an eye brow. "Ah you youngsters... you failed to notice that I found you, while you were away from your fellow Marines, much like all the others in your crew..."

Pattaya's eyes moved left and right once, and then focused on the pirate once again. Damn he was right about Pattaya not having any back up this time. Not like he ever asked for any, but it seemed like the Marine was targeted for a while now. "I see... Well no biggie then, we'll just slug it out the old fashioned way."

Launching himself forward with great speed, once Pattaya estimated that he was in range he jumped out and did a flying knee attack towards Gerald. The older man in the leather outfit though had seen it coming. "Naive..." He said while ducking out of the way, he judged correctly that with the speed Pattaya came at him with, it could only be a straight forward attack. So avoiding it was easy for him, and Pattaya as he passed by the pirate felt a punch connect to his kidney. He would land a couple of feet away from his opponent, and the first exchange was won by the pirate, and it seemed like he didn't even have to bother much to do it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 8, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates/Clemens vs Damon...*
Clemens stepped back a few paces as Damon transformed into a giant Praying Mantis. In this new form he stood almost eight feet tall, staring at her through alien like orb shaped eyes. Clemens resisted a shudder. She used to be afraid of insects when she was a kid, still hated them in fact. "Well I can't say it was an improvement in the looks department..." she muttered. 

Damon swiped at her with his long blade like forearms. *"Mantis Slicer!"* 

Clemens back flipped away, narrowly avoiding the serrated blades. *"Mirror!" * As she came in for a landing, a round mirror appeared on the ground and she melted through it. Damon paused for a split second and blinked his insect eyes rapidly in surprise. He stabbed at the mirrors surface, but hit nothing but dirt as the mirror dematerialized. Clemens popped up from a mirror behind him and stabbed at the back of his neck. Without missing a beat Damon spun around and blocked with his blade arms. 

"How?"

Damon hissed in response. Clemens suspected it was what passed for laughter in that form. "Don't you know anything about insects? I have compound eyes. I can see almost 360 degrees around me."  Damon pushed her away and lunged his blade arms in a blur of speed. *"Slicing Storm!"* 

Clemens blocked the first wave, but only just barely. The blades were moving too fast. She scowled in anger as deep slash marks appeared on her left shoulder and right arm. Her first instinct was to form a mirror to either block or escape, but then she decided to try that technique that she had been working on. 

*"Kami-e!"* 

Clemens felt her body become totally limp, almost like a wet noodle. She let go of all conscious thought, just going with the flow of everything around her. Damon hissed in surprise as Clemens dodged each of his rapid fire stabs and slashes, moving as if she was a floating piece of paper in the wind. No matter how many times he adjusted his aim she would just bend harmlessly around the blade, her movements impossible to predict. "More Rokushiki tricks!" he exclaimed with derision. 

"Oh I've got more!" Clemens spun around and kicked at the air  with all her might. *"Rankyaku!" 
* Clemens expected a giant cutting slash of wind to blast from her kick, just like she had seen from other Rokushiki users in the Marines. Damon hissed with laughter as a strong gust buffeted his face, but nothing more. "Okay I guess I need to work on that one..." Damon slashed both his forearm blades at her in a downward arc. *"Mantis Howl!"* Two spiraling air slashes flew at her with intense velocity. "Show off."  She formed a large rectangular mirror in front of her body. 

*"Mirror Wall!" *

The air slashes melted through the surface of the mirror and disappeared. Clemens green eyes blazed like emerald lanterns as she formed another mirror behind her foe. Damon leaped leaped over the mirror before it could even fully form. "I already told you I don't have a blind spot!" 

Clemens smirked. "Wrong mirror..."

Damon did a double take as he came for a landing. Four mirrors appeared around him, boxing him in. *"Reflection!"* His own air slash blasted out of each of the mirrors and collided with him. Clemens exhaled with relief as Damon's shredded insect body crashed to the ground. His toughened Zoan form had most likely prevented any lethal wounds. 

"Your days of dishonoring the Marines are over!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 8, 2011)

*Marco Vladimir?*
Marco glares at the bandits which have encircled the newly-formed Black Lotus Pirates. ?We haven?t even been on this island long and we?re already getting in trouble?? He muttered, putting his hand on the hilt of Kageken. He didn?t need Nitoryu to beat a bunch of punks like this, so he would use only Ichiryu. 

?Oh well, I was getting far too cramped up in that ship!? He exclaimed, revealing his shadow sword. Except it didn?t course with shadow. The metal remained the same dull grey. ?What the hell?? Marco said in annoyance looking down at the sword. He shook it a few times but its ability didn?t activate. Seeing the sight of Marco hitting the sword up against his body and shouting at the blade was quite humorous and the bandits started to laugh. Marco looked up, his eyes surveying them. 

He disliked being laughed at very much and as his blood began to boil, power started to course out of his sword. The shadows of the bandits seemed to twist and bend oddly. They looked at their shadows with widen eyes, then see look back up at Marco who is now looking at the sword with a huge grin on his face. ?All I have to do is get angry?? He started, ?And my sword is read to cut!? He announced. 

The bandit?s knees shake as they see Kageken is now covered in shadow. ?*Secret Technique No. 1: Shadow Dance!? *To the bandit?s surprise, Marco appeared to flicker out of existence, before appearing directly behind one of them. His head was sliced off his shoulders and before his comrades could attack Marco, the swordsman disappeared again, only to leap behind another warrior, cutting through their body. 

This pattern continued before the bandits got wiser and huddled together, back-to-back. "Whatever magic you?re using won?t allow you to kill us now!? Marco appears again, this time in front of the bandits. A grin is on his face. ?You guys are really dumb. This is exactly where I wanted you?? The bandits? eyes widen, but before they can move, Marco points his sword in the group?s direction. *?Shadow Lighting!?* 

Energy shot out of the sword, pure black lighting hits the group of bandits and their bodies are immediately toasted. As the others look over to Marco, they see that is he on top of a pile of burnt corpses. A large smile on his face, ?Exterminate, right?? He then pulls out a book from his pocket; the cover reads Makeout Paradise No. 2. The swordsman starts to giggle as he flips the page?


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 8, 2011)

*World Pirates?*
Duke chuckled at Rush?s statement. As they enter the kitchen, Duke shakes his head. ?Hey, our tries weren?t that great, either. I?ll happily accept him if he can cook.? Duke said, reminding Rush that all of their attempts at cooking had failed. Duke?s eyes widen as he sees the kitchen. Just a few minutes ago, it had been looking like hell?s kitchen. 

Now it looked like it belonged to a king. Everything was a bright white, the burn marks had been removed from the stove and the kitchen surface. Well good thing was that Brolly liked working in a clean environment. Duke claps his hands.

?Impressive.? He muttered. 

He then looks at the kitchen table where plates are stacked upon plates. Duke sees lobster and chicken, looking hot and fresh. He licked his lips and then folds his arms. ?Well, you get an A+ for presentation. Let?s see how the actual meal tastes.? 

He took a seat at the table, grabbing a bottle of Moonshine from the fridge to go with the meal. As the others sit down, Duke had already bit into a chicken leg. With one single bite, a feeling coursed through Duke's body.












It was a moment of pure ecstasy and for one moment, Duke and the universe seemed to fuse into one being. He became one with the heavens, floating amongst clouds and chirping chickens (although he had to wonder, do chickens chirp?). Eventually he reached a temple in the skies. Giant statues of Buddha were lined up and as Duke stood in front of the entrance, he stares at the gigantic gate. 

It opens slowly and as it does, a glorious light shoots out, blinding Duke. As Duke?s eye adjusts he sees a being floating there. For some reasons, its features were indiscernible. He could see the outline of a human, though. This being was no human, though. Duke manages to spit out the words, 

?Oda?? 

But before the being can answer, suddenly the temple falls and breaks. Duke looks down in a feeling of fright and below him is a gigantic black hole. He tries to escape, but is pulled down by its massive gravitational pull. *?NOOO!? *Duke shouted, before the darkness consumed him? 

?Duke!? Kaya shouted and Duke suddenly wakes up from this trance. He realizes what happened. He swallowed. Now he felt empty, as if his measly human life meant nothing to Oda. That moment he had experienced true joy for once. It was a feeling that couldn?t be replicated. ?You?re a heavenly cook?? He muttered.

Duke didn?t realize that due to the fact that for the last few weeks all he had tasted was the crap they had put together in their little kitchen. Compared to that, this food tasted like a slice of heaven. If anyone else was creped out by the vague expression on Duke?s face, he couldn?t tell. They all seemed to be enjoying the food as well. Wanting to feel like that again, Duke ate quickly, not taking any breaks to savor the taste. 

No matter how much food he consumed, Duke couldn?t replicate the feeling. A saddened, but satisfied look was on his face as he leaned back in his chair, patting his belly which had expanded to whale size. ?A meal fit for an emperor?? He stated. He then flashes a thumb up to Brolly. ?Welcome to the crew, Brolly, uh, do you even have a last name??


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 8, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Marco Vladimir?*
> Marco glares at the bandits which have encircled the newly-formed Black Lotus Pirates. ?We haven?t even been on this island long and we?re already getting in trouble?? He muttered, putting his hand on the hilt of Kageken. He didn?t need Nitoryu to beat a bunch of punks like this, so he would use only Ichiryu.
> 
> ?Oh well, I was getting far too cramped up in that ship!? He exclaimed, revealing his shadow sword. Except it didn?t course with shadow. The metal remained the same dull grey. ?What the hell?? Marco said in annoyance looking down at the sword. He shook it a few times but its ability didn?t activate. Seeing the sight of Marco hitting the sword up against his body and shouting at the blade was quite humorous and the bandits started to laugh. Marco looked up, his eyes surveying them.
> ...



"Quit getting ahead of yourself." Takeshi steps past Marcus. "You need to control your swings better, you make too much mess." Nicholas steps past him as well, Marcus turns around to see the rest of the bandits spread out over the ground. "Our specialty is fighting large groups." Takeshi smirked. "When it comes to battle, we are unstoppable." Nicholas slings his blade over his shoulder. 

"Oh?" A voice calls out. "It seems... our men have been defeated." Another voice notes. "Such useless punks." Two voices speak in unison. "Hmm." Before the black lotus pirates were the heads of four of the biggest bandit gangs in East Blue. Vander West, Leader of the Cut-throat mountain bandits from Tayaka Village. Keichi Solung, Leader of the Red Staff bandits from Marceleina kingdom, Nato And Mato, head of the Tao-Tao Bandits from the Butella island.Shiyari Kaito, head of the black blood bandits who roam the east blue....


----------



## Ender (Mar 8, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates - Redemption Town*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*​
> *?My Island, his help.?* He said softly, more so than he had spoken yet. He was not intending to answer many questions to one of the crew without the Captain present. It was his knowledge that a Captain had complete support of their crew, and complete control. Much like a general of an army. He had thought incorrectly. Braska waited patiently, he had waited for this kind of opportunity for weeks so he had no problem waiting any longer.
> ...



As Ryuu approached the ship with the rest of his new crew, his mind quickly analyzed the ship and recorded the details for future use. He had a feeling the future was not so far away. _(?A bit larger than a normal Brigantine Sloop, 8 cannons on one side, so it?s safe to assume 16 minimum. Not bad for a youngish crew.?)_ he thougt. When they finally boarded and saw the knight, Ryuu?s hands immediately went to his swords but relaxed when saw that the knight had no ill intentions. As the knight explained himself, Ryuu looked around and took in the situation. 

When the knight was done talking and all was silent, Ryuu stepped in and  took point. _?No not marines, the Don. I don?t know if you?ve heard of him but he?s a ruthless mafia boss and we kind of made minced meat of his subordinates, we need to leave before they block the harbor gates and trap us in. You said you could offer assistance, how??_ Ryuu explained. 

The knight only nodded and said *?I see, that is quite the dilemma. As you saw, I?m quite adept with my claymore but I?m also a fine helmsman and a decent shipwright. Though the latter is of no use in the current situation.?* he said somberly. 

_?Quite right. Parrot, can you tell me the jobs or skills of everyone in the crew?? _ he asked, turning to the man. 
I?m the ship?s vice-captain, but I?m also a sniper. Snipe over there is the ship?s navigator and also a very good sniper. Kite is the ship?s scout. Thrush, the young man who was tied up is the ship?s mechanic and somewhat of an inventor. Dove, the girl next to him, is not much of a direct fighter but she?s very stealthy. And as you?ve already know, this guy?s the captain? he said whacking the protesting Raven on the head ? but other than fighting, he?s pretty much useless. Why? Got a plan?? ?HEY! That?s not?.? started Raven, but stopped when he realized he couldn?t come up with a decent argument.

As Parrot started listing the skills and jobs, Ryuu closed his eyes and soaked in the information, putting it all towards their escape plan. As Parrot finished talking, Ryuu ignored the questions and comebacks from Raven, his mind working to expand on the plan forming in his head. Hey jackass, it's polite to answer someone when they ask you a question! yelled Kite, obviously still not happy about Ryuu joining so suddenly and taking charge. _"Shut up and be Quiet! I?m thinking!! I don't have time to mess with children!"_ snapped Ryuu, which did nothing to help her mood. THAT RAT BASTARD! I'LL KILL HIM!!!! Kite yelled as she grabbed her blade and tried to unsheathe it. If it wasn't for Raven, Parrot, and Snipe restraining her, there would have been an unnecessary delay in time. However, Ryuu completely ignored her actions and her attempt to fight him.

After another ten seconds, Ryuu exhaled calmly and opened his eyes, turning towards Kite _"Sorry, but I don?t like it when people talk, or even worse, yell when I?m concentrating. It frustrates me to no end. Anyways,"_ as he turned to Parrot 

_?Ok here?s my plan. Kite, go scout the harbor and..._ Ryuu was interrupted. Like hell I'll do what you say! Whatever plan you got, leave me out of it! Kite broke away from the three holding her, and went to sit in a corner, trying desperately to contain her anger. _Well then, this is a problem. We need someone to scout ahead and find the Don's ship._ Don't worry about it. Snipe should be able to spot it. _Well then, Braska and I will set up sail and raise the anchor. Thrush, Dove, Raven, and Parrot, you'll prep our defense. Thrush, do you have anything that can create a non-lethal but powerful sounding explosion? If so, I need it. Once Snipe finds the ship, either she or Parrot will fire it, along with your smoke pellets, in the direction of the ship. That should provide a handy distraction for his men, who will be concerned about their ship. I will help with the sailing and defense from the back. As some of you already saw, I have a DF, the Kaze Kaze no Mi. I'm a wind man. I can generate and manipulate wind, so sailing out of here quickly should be no problem. I can also slow down the enemy ship if there are any in pursuit. What do yo--"_ Ryuu went to ask but was interrupted by Kite. 

And what makes you think this little plan of yours will work? she was still showing signs of frustration with Ryuu barking out orders. _"Do you know someone else on this ship that graduated at the top of his or her class from the marine academy, specializing in swordsmanship and tactics?_ answered Ryuu, frustrated that the girl was unable to grasp their situation. He turned back to Parrot, _"What do you think?"_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 8, 2011)

*World Pirates*

As Duke brought up Rush's failed attempt at cooking he began to drift back to his handy work. An image of the rabbit man balancing a frying pan on his leg, a cook book on one hand and chopping eggs with his other hand. Of course the eggs go everywhere as he chops, and a leg of ham starts to walk out of the room causing him to lose balance and drop the meal on his leg. 

"You just couldn't wait for me to finish..." he says, snapping out of his day dream and glaring at Duke, whose impatient nature just made him need that snack to walk over to him from the kitchen before Rush could complete the meal.

"But I am no chef. I mean what kind of half wit martial artist balances his cooking and training?" he scoffs at the very idea, "So I'll give this a shot."

He takes a seat and takes a bite of the meal that was prepared. His tastes buds jump for joy, it was the greatest thing to enter his mouth in months, maybe even his life. The gruel at Impel Down was nothing to brag about and ever since he had been on the run and joined this pirate crew he was starting to miss the gruel...

But this however was fantastic, though his face did not show any emotion. He simply stood up and headed out of the room, "He can stay..." he says, containing his pleasure. A warrior must be able to control such things...And he could not allow himself to over indulge either. 

*Black Lotus Pirates*

Jin scoffed at the Co-Captains' stuck up nature, talking big to the swordsman. While he didn't particularly like the bandaged bastard his battle skill had certainly gotten the job done, "Royal pain in the asses," he says with a roll of the eyes.

Suddenly new group arrive, "Maybe these chumps are worth a battle," he then eyes an old couple, "Bah, just a bunch of geezers. Bring someone that hasn't live for a century to face me."

"Brat, watch your mouth!" Mato shouts, "Calm down Mato, don't let this fool get to you," Jin stretches, "Yeah calm down grandma, you'll throw your hip out at this rate. You should really keep your wife on a leash."

"My wife...?" the old man clenches his fist, "We aren't married!" he leaps forward and begins to deliver a wave of kicks but Jin blocks them one after another, *"Turbulent Whirl!"* he spins around and goes to deliver a kick but the old man just manages to get out of the way in time.

"Nato does this youngin's fighting style seem familiar to your...?" Nato nods, "Satsume's old technique."

Jin's ears perk up, "You knew my master?" Mato nods, "Yes...He was an annoying little punk! He makes you seem like a gentleman!" 

The martial artist clenches my fist, "No one disrespects my master like that!" Nato places his hand on Mato's shoulder, "This is finally our chance to gain vengeance for the humiliating defeat he delt us...Where is Satsume now!"

Jin looks down in grief for a moment, "My master is dead," he finally replies in a serious tone, "Dammit...I  can't believe someone beat us to it. I suppose we'll have to settle with you!" Mato pulls out a small doll.

"Now, observe the power of our Taoist Technique!" Jin rolls his eyes, "It's no surprise that you were no match for my master. Your secret technique is playing with dolls."

The twins close their eyes and concentrate, energy soon begins to pour out of them and into the doll. The creature grows at a rapid pace until he is about 8 feet tall and extremely muscular, "Well...I guess that's a bit different," he takes a stance, "I'll play with your toys, and after I break it you two geezers are next."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

*The World Pirates*

*Brolly Brandford*​
  The chef still focused on his own meal had yet to notice everyone else enjoying theirs. He shoved down the food he had just cooked while glee on his expression, good was what made the world go round. As she shuffled the last bit of his meal, as well as the others seemed to do, his attention shifted the rabbit man whom seemed to accept him as a crew member now he had tasted his food. No one could resist his meals, no one. Next Brolly turned to Duke who had given him a thumbs up, his belly full.
*?Brolly Brandford. I be greatest chef in the world one day.?* He nodded happily returning the thumbs up in a mimicking fashion, as if not used to doing it himself.

 Finally he remembered what Sishi had commented earlier. Unable to discern the difference between a joke and a serious question, Brolly itched his chin in thought. With one hand he pointed it towards an empty plate in the middle of the table.
*?Zeri Zeri no desert?* Jelly began to form around his hand before landing onto the plate. Brolly took a spoon and placed it by the plate before jumping out of his chair and stealing all the finished plates for washing.
*?There. Desert.? *

 Brollys? attention now remained in the kitchen as he cleared it all up, waddling about his new shrine. He was glad he had found a place that needed him, and perhaps help him in completing his dream. The Captain wanted to rule the world, he must be pretty strong and resourceful ? that would help greatly in food gathering. Brolly cheerfully fiddled about the kitchen, arranging and preparing more food for later.
*?What crew called, need to know favourite foods??* He asked simply.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 9, 2011)

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
As the _Xtreme Machine _ sailed away from the unbearable frozen wasteland surrounding the Great Blizzard Gaol, the loud, booming foghorn of another ship could be heard through the icy fog. Serena peered over the railing. She could make out the black silhouette of something huge coming at them. A giant Buster Call class warship appeared through the fog, blocking their path. The ship was enormous, more then twice the size of the _Xtreme Machine_. 

A female Marine appeared atop the golden prow of the Buster Call warship. She wore thin wire frame glasses through which peered bright silver gray eyes. Her long raven dark hair was tied into a ponytail, and the elaborate hilt of a golden encrusted rapier could be seen sticking out from within the gleaming white officers coat cast over her shoulders. Serena looked up at her with puzzlement. "Who is she?" 

Lucio appeared on deck. "Why have we stopped?" he asked. He stopped short and looked up at the giant Marine ship that blocked their path. The woman leaped from the prow of the Buster Call ship and landed gracefully in front of Lucio. "Are you Lt. Lucio Powell?" she asked him in a business like voice. 

*Rear Admiral Kimiko Satawa 
Attache to Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong *

_Several days ago...
Rear Admiral Kimiko entered the Fleet Admiral's office. Archer Armstrong was snoring in his chair, his long legs propped up on his polished desk. Kimiko rolled her eyes. She coughed loudly to get his attention. Archer stirred slightly and mumbled something unintelligible. Kimiko slapped his legs of the desk. "Please wake up sir!" 

Archer eyes snapped open and he sat up bolt right. "I was having a pleasant dream involving the Mermaid Princess and the Empress of Amazon Lily..." he muttered with a sigh. 

Kimiko decided to get right down to business. "Your niece has been captured." 

"Really now?" Archer asked with mild surprise. 

"Yes we just received word from the Xtreme Marine Squadron. The Phoenix Pirates have all been apprehended. XMS is leaving Bridgetop Country as we speak and heading towards the Great Blizzard Gaol as you ordered." 

Archer's gaze shifted to the photo frame on his desk, showing two little girls, smiling and laughing as they rode piggy back atop his broad shoulders. He remained silent, as if pondering something. Finally he turned his attention back to Kimiko. "I want you to go to the Great Blizzard Gaol immediately." 

Kimiko raised a curious eyebrow. "Why?" 

"Pay a visit to my niece and send her this message..." _


----------



## Cooli (Mar 9, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> As Ryuu approached the ship with the rest of his new crew, his mind quickly analyzed the ship and recorded the details for future use. He had a feeling the future was not so far away. _(?A bit larger than a normal Brigantine Sloop, 8 cannons on one side, so it?s safe to assume 16 minimum. Not bad for a youngish crew.?)_ he thougt. When they finally boarded and saw the knight, Ryuu?s hands immediately went to his swords but relaxed when saw that the knight had no ill intentions. As the knight explained himself, Ryuu looked around and took in the situation.
> 
> When the knight was done talking and all was silent, Ryuu stepped in and  took point. _?No not marines, the Don. I don?t know if you?ve heard of him but he?s a ruthless mafia boss and we kind of made minced meat of his subordinates, we need to leave before they block the harbor gates and trap us in. You said you could offer assistance, how??_ Ryuu explained.
> 
> ...



That sounds fine to me he said as he picked up Raven and carried him off so they could get to work. His pet walrus-hawk flew from his shoulder to the wheel Hey, I can walk just fine Raven called out in protest. Snipe quickly climbed up the main mast to get a better view of the land, so as to find the Don's ship. _"Lets see...in town, the only active ports were to the west, so..."_ Using her ability to magnify and see through objects, Snipe spotted a very unique and expensive looking ship. _"That must be it, but what's going on over there?"_ The Don's ship seemed to be in chaos, as its crewmen were jumping overboard and a person seemed to be planting something on the ship.

Thrush laughed maniacally as he went into his cabin and started rummaging through his stuff. I've got this he said with a small snicker. It's still in its experimental stage, but it should do the trick. Thrush presented Ryuu with pieced together orb, that looked like a cannon ball, however, there was a timer on it.

Hold on guys, we may not need it. It seems something is already going on on the ship. Snipe jumped down from her perch, swinging on the ropes so as to slow her decent to the deck. It seems someone is already providing the distraction for us

Regardless, we should still prep in case something does happen and we need to use it. with the help of Braska, the two quickly pulled up the anchor and lowered the sail. Drop the paddles, it will help us move faster. Paddles? Indeed, this ship is very interesting.

Kite moved from her sitting position, to laying on her side Like a bunch of ants. Wake me when something important happens. After crossing her leg and placing her head in her hand, she closed her eyes.

Hey Kite, this isn't the time to be lounging about! Don't worry about her. We have more than enough people helping already. Raven laughed. Seeing as Braska was the most adept at the helm, he quickly took his post which surprisingly enough was being occupied by Parrot's pet *Such a strange little creature.* After managing to move the bird to his shoulder, Braska took the wheel. Now lets get going. with a group "AYE AYE!" the ship began to pull from port and turn to venture back out into the open blue.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 9, 2011)

*Redemption Town...*
Don Diego smoothed his expensive silk suit, and took a deep breath as he approached the door. The man waiting behind the door made even him nervous, old friends though they were. It was a feeling Don Diego didn't like, not one bit. He was used to being the one making other nervous. He quickly cast aside these foolish thoughts as he opened the door. Such was the way of the world. There was always a bigger shark swimming in the sea, and the man who stood before him was one of the deadliest. 

*"What's going on Diego? You can't keep your own town under control?"* the man asked.

He stood with his back to the Don, smoking a cigar and gazing out the window of the posh penthouse room. He was a man of medium height and build, wearing a gray pinstripe suit and matching fedora. Over the suit he wore a rich fur lined leather traveling cloak. The man turned around to face Don Diego and grinned, flashing pearly white teeth. 

*Froko "The Mongoose"
Royal Shichibukai
Ex Bounty: 314,000,000*

*At the docks...*
The Don's men began sweeping the dock from one end to the other, seizing any vessel with a crew even remotely resembling pirates. A large multi cannoned black galleon loomed at the mouth of the harbor, standing like a watchful sentinel. Thankfully for a certain pirate crew their ship was docked at the opposite end as the men swept from ship to ship. Annie was just slipping away from the Don's ship when she caught sight of the goons. Annie lowered her stetson hat over her eyes and walked quickly in the opposite direction. "Shit I've gotta get out of here," she muttered. 

Annie scanned the boats at the other end of the docks. All of them were too big for her to sail alone. It was then that she noticed a medium sized brigantine vessel, nothing too special, but it was still a decent ship. It was starting to sail out. However it wasn't the ship that attracted her attention. The folks on the deck of the ship were those same palooka's from town, the one's who caused all that ruckus with Eli. 

Annie shrugged. "Desperate times call for desperate measures." 

Annie ran towards the ship. "HEY YOU STOP!" someone yelled from behind her. Annie glanced around her shoulder and saw the Don's men gesturing at her to stop. "Feet don't fail me now!" Annie sprinted flat out towards the departing ship. Right on cue the sounds of gunfire pierced the air. She could feel the bullets whiz by her head as she took a running jump and reached out for the railing of the ship. Just barely she grasped the railing with her gloved hands, but felt herself losing her grip. 

"Can I get some help here!" she screamed, as bullets collided all around her into the wooden hull.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 9, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Redemption Town...*
> Don Diego smoothed his expensive silk suit, and took a deep breath as he approached the door. The man waiting behind the door made even him nervous, old friends though they were. It was a feeling Don Diego didn't like, not one bit. He was used to being the one making other nervous. He quickly cast aside these foolish thoughts as he opened the door. Such was the way of the world. There was always a bigger shark swimming in the sea, and the man who stood before him was one of the deadliest.
> 
> *"What's going on Diego? You can't keep your own town under control?"* the man asked.
> ...



HEY! WHO THE HELL's SHOOTING MY SHIP!? Raven yelled as bullet after bullet hit the hull in an attempt to shoot the new comer. Parrot, Snipe, stop them from damaging our ship.

As you wish Captain. Parrot grabbed two rifles, and tossed one to Snipe. Tch. You know I hate guns. They're too crude. regardless, she cocked the gun and took aim. Both of them quickly dispatched the girl's chasers, as Dove and Thrush pulled her up onto the ship.

Thanks for the help. I was really in a tough spot there. Annie stood and dusted herself off. If ya don't mind, I'll be hitchin'  a ride with ya. she said with a smile and a tip of her hat

Raven sat pondering for a moment. He knew he had seen this girl from somewhere, but he couldn't remember from where. After agonizing over it for a couple of moments, he finally remembered Huh? Hey, it's you! You're the one that stopped that bullet from hitting me.

Now that you mention it, I do remember her helping me take out the snipers on the roofs Snipe gave Annie a quick once over as if inspecting her for something So why were you helping us? Better yet, why were those guys chasing you just now and why did you jump on our ship?

Who cares? Let's get going! he cried out as he stood at the front of the ship Metal Man take us out he said as he looked back at Braska and pointed out into the open sea.

*Metal Man?* Braska pondered his new nickname, and simply let out a small laugh. He couldn't really counter Raven's comment given the fact that he was covered in metal. *As you wish* Braska turned the wheel, and the ship turned out to sea.

Kite opened one eye to see what was going on Tch. Another one? Just how many people are going to join us in one day? You could hear her annoyed tone as she turned over, showing her back to the rest of the crew.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

* The Uccello Pirates*
*
Braska Hextor*​












 The Knight of Shinpou watched the crew silently for a moment, one being called the newbie with quite a promising plan, their passions flying about the deck like a wildfire. It was awe inspiring, it reminded him much of his own passion for his honour and his charge, something he could relate to. Well, once upon a time anyway, that passion and far since wavered and his desire to adventure growing even more so. As intense and as dire as his travels had been since Shinpou he could not lie and say he had not enjoyed the feeling of venturing into the unknown. Now was not the time for this however, he had to assist these pirates in their escape from the mafia so he could offer his proposition. 

 After helping yank up the anchor Braska jogged to the wheel, his heavy gaze resting on the small parrot currently holding the position.
*?Such a strange little creature?* He mumbled to himself as he studied the bird perched upon his new charge. After a few moments of contemplation Braska moved the bird onto his shoulder to give himself full control over the helm. He heard the Captain say out loud time for them to get moving a loud ?Aye Aye? sounded from the members of the crew. He gripped the wheel tightly and turned it out to sea, guiding it forward and away from the island to the safety of the open blue. 

  Though life was never so simple. Bullets whizzed forward hitting the wooden hull of the ship, the sounds of splinters cracking off at every impact. He gritted his teeth in annoyance as he turned the ship hearing a noise scramble onto the side, someone else seemingly wanting to hitch a ride so to speak. Braska only gave her a brief glance of attention before he heard the Captain yell out an order to someone called Metal Man. It took him a moment to grasp that was in fact him, with a small flush of amusement being his reaction.
*?As you wish? *The ship turned again swiftly before being locked strongly in the Knights grasped as it went out to sea.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2011)

Jinto-

"Nnngh..." The lieutenant stood up and brushed off his uniform. "What was that, that attack just now..." He looked down and saw what had hit him, a normal plain old rock. "Such force...How did he...?" Dracon stood silent. "You want to know correct?" He smirked. "What?" Jinto looks at the man, his eyes a mix of fury and confusion. "Let me show you, once more." 

Dracon picks up another rock, about the size of a baseball. "You see, the force an object can hit with is set at it's weight, speed and what not." Dracon threw the rock up. "I really don't have time to explain this too you child, if you don't understand it from that then i'll show you." He grips the rock. "The force this hits you with, depends on how hard i throw it." He throws the rock, it flies past slowly, but as it hits a building behind Jinto he hears the entire structure crumble. 

"W...what is that power...!?" Jinto's eyes widened. "My power increases the force an object hits with." He picked up a large chunk of rubble. "So If i am able to make a small rock crush a home, what can i do with this?" The chunk of rubble was ruffly twice the size of jinto. "S...shit..." Jinto lowers himself as the hunk of rock goes flying at him. He leaps out of the way, just barely avoiding the debris. 

However when it crashes into the ground chunks of brick and wood fly in all directions. "Oh my, it seems i made it hit too hard." Jinto's leg is pierced by a piece of wood. But he ignores it and rushes towards Dracon. "So you can increase your power! BIG DEAL!" He throws his fist pack and prepares to hit the old man. "YOUR STILL AN OLD MAN!" Dracon raises his left hand and grabs Jinto's fist. "My left hand, can decrease the force you hit with." Jinto's eyes widened. 

"Please, Go die." Dracon's right leg swings upward. "200x Force, kick." His leg collides with Jinto's stomach and sends him flying. "What a foolish child."


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2011)

Tenrei said:


> HEY! WHO THE HELL's SHOOTING MY SHIP!? Raven yelled as bullet after bullet hit the hull in an attempt to shoot the new comer. Parrot, Snipe, stop them from damaging our ship.
> 
> As you wish Captain. Parrot grabbed two rifles, and tossed one to Snipe. Tch. You know I hate guns. They're too crude. regardless, she cocked the gun and took aim. Both of them quickly dispatched the girl's chasers, as Dove and Thrush pulled her up onto the ship.
> 
> ...





Noitora said:


> * The Uccello Pirates*
> *
> Braska Hextor*​
> 
> ...



As Ryuu took his place behind the sail, bullets came out of nowhere, striking the ships hull. _"Shit! They didn't find us already did they!?_ he thought, but the question was answered with a shout from someone hanging over the side of the ship. As Parrot and Snipe took care of the gunmen, Dove and Thrush pulled the girl up. After an exchange of thanks and questions, the ship began to leave.

As the ship left the harbor, Ryuu sent a steady stream of wind towards the sail, using both hands. 
_"Let me know if you want me elsewhere Captain. Snipe, just shout if you want more speed, I'm just giving it a little wind for now."_ Ryuu turned to the girl _"What a weird sense of humor fate must have. As the captain said, you were the one that got the sniper and saved his life. I told myself to thank you, for getting the one I missed, if I ever saw you again. So, thank you."_ and turned back to the sail. _"So Braska was it? You said something about being a guardian for a kingdom? If so, what are you doing here on a ship full of pirates?"_ Ryuu asked without turning to him


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 9, 2011)

Annie sighed with relief. That was a close one, too close for her tastes. She wasn't sure if a pirate ship was the safest place to be, but at least these folks weren't trying to kill her. She watched curiously as one of them sent a stream of wind towards the sails. _Oh a devil fruit user._ She shrugged when he thanked her for saving the diamonds guys life. 

"It was nothin. Would've done it for anyone."

As they left the docks behind, suddenly the thundering roar of cannons pierced the air. The Don's giant yacht was hot on their tail, unloading a salvo of cannonfire at them via a bank of highly advanced looking cannons. The Don had spared no expense with his own personal vessel. Not only was she the pinnacle of luxury, but she was also armed with the latest weapons, and even equipped a primitive steam powered engine. 

"No need to worry!" Annie declared with a smirk. 

She reached into her leather jacket and pulled out a tiny trigger. She pressed the tiny red button on the side of the device. *BABOOOOOOOOOOOM!* The Don's yacht blew sky high, sending a plume of orange flame and black smoke reeling high into the air. 

Annie turned towards the pirates and smiled. "Name's Annie the Kid by the way, pleasure to meet ya'll." A tiny panther cub (of the rare Amazon Lily species) stuck her head out from Annie's saddlebag, staring inquisitively with bright amber eyes at her new surroundings. "Oh and this is Muffin," Annie added with a chuckle.  

_Redemption Town..._
As Don Diego sat down at the meeting table with Froko, suddenly a thunderous explosion from the docks rattled the windows. The Don stood up and stared out the window. "What was that?" he said aloud. One of his men entered, bowing low with respect he and Froko. 

"Forgive me for interrupting boss, but your yacht..." 

"What of it?!" 

"It's gone sir."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 9, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates*

*Braska Hextor*










​
 Though it seemed to be clear sailing, they still had some enemies on their tail. They were like cockroaches. Braska kept a firm hold of the ship as this new woman seemed to take control of the situation. Moments after a boast of confidence a sudden explosion sent a burst through the waves causing him to flash a gaze over his back with a curved brow. That was quite a surprising and terrifying end. He gave his head a small shake and turned back to making the island a spec on the horizon. The fellow with the plan then spoke to Braska, questioning his purpose.
*?It is, Braska Hextor. My reasoning is complicated, but I will spare no details should they be asked.? *

His time in redemption town had been short but productive, though no one there would give him supplies for free. They were not as giving as Shinpou, but he had grown used to that in the various places he had visited since escaping his kingdom. Now somewhat more free from the chance of capture his mind drifted back to his mission, back to Shinpou, back to the prince and the rest of the royal family, back to her? ?that womans? face lingered in his mind like a cancer, before he forcefully pushed her aside to focus on his mission. As much as it pained him, he had no intention of opening up anything about her. He felt it was time to speak up though about the rest of it. Braska left the helm as they drifted along the waves, it did not need direct attention.

*?Captain.?* The Knight said as he wandered over to the majority of the group, his eyes running over them all and his step heavy from his weight and armour. He continued to speak to get his words out.
?Now we are generally out of harms way, I wish to make my plea to you and your crew?? With a sudden bump, the tall man was on one knee, his fists placed into the deck of the ship and his hard gaze ahead.
*?My country, The Kingdom of Shinpou is in great peril. It was overthrown by marines? I do not know their reasoning?s for it, nor their purpose, but it was done all the same. I am Braska Hextor, personal Guardian to the Young Prince of the Kingdom but I was forced to flee.? *His knuckles clenched tightly at that word. Flee. 
*?? and seek assistance from those I can. I beg it of you, to come with me to Shinpou and help save the Kingdom, I have an Eternal Pose to direct us and I can offer you anything you wish for such an honourable deed. If it is treasure you wish, you could have it, if it was renown you wish, such a deed would not go unnoticed by the world. I am a man of honour, upon my knee.?*
His head lowered, his dark brown strands of hair falling loosely over his forehead.

*
?What say you??*


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 9, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates?*
Marco smirks as the Prince and General criticize his fighting style. It didn?t really offend his pride, but instead caused him to laugh on the inside. ?The results beg to differ.? He said, gesturing to the pile underneath him. ?I want a better challenge then fodder, though.? He stated, an annoyed look in his eyes as he pulls out a bookmark and closes his romance novel, hopping off the pile.

As the leaders of these bandits finally make themselves visible, Marco raises an eyebrow in surprise. ?You?re the bosses of these punks?? He asked, kicking one of the corpses over to the bandits. ?I?m done with them so you can have all of them back.? He told the bandits. ?It probably won?t take long too finish you guys off either.? However, just to be careful, Marco withdrew two blades instead of a single blade. 

Shiyari Kaito, leader of the Black Blood bandits raised an eyebrow in surprise. ?A swordsman??? He pondered, his interest spiked. 

?*Kageken! Kasaiken!? *He called out the names of his swords and to his surprise, the power started to flood out of them. They had never ?listened? to him before so his surprise was understandable. However, he was mystified when the power of the swords started to pull him towards Shiyari. He pulled back, but the blades were apparently drawn towards Shiyari. Gritting his teeth, ?Well I guess you?ll be first!? He shouted, trying to pretend that he was in control of the situation. 

*?Nitoryu Technique: Devil Gate!?* 

He rushes forward, his blades pulled back vertically and his arms perfectly aligned. He launches himself off the ground and spins in the air several times before finally releasing the energy that he gathered. The wind created by the swing is large in both length and width. Shiyari stares at the attack as it comes toward him. 

He spread his feet, putting a hand on his sword. When the wind finally reached him, he whips out his sword releasing a powerful slash that intercepts the wind, splitting it into two and sending it in opposite directions. Marco glared, looking down at Shiyari. He landed behind the swordsman, turning around to face him. ?You?ll be *my* opponent pirate swordsman??


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 9, 2011)

*The World Pirates?*
Duke watches Rush as he silently and gracefully leaves the room. He kept his one eye concentrated on him and could tell that the rabbit man was satisfied just as he had been. Now that Duke Thought about it, he really didn?t understand Rush that well or inquire on his past. He hadn?t pressured any of his crewmembers to tell him their deepest and darkest secrets. If they truly wanted it to be known, one day it?d be revealed. The same extended to Duke himself. No one had asked him of his relationship to the mad Morgan and he was glad. Both sadness and hatred still quelled in him when reminded of his past? 

He was glad to have Rush as his first mate though and when he dwelled on it, it brought a smile to his face. To add to the feeling, he takes a sip from his glass of Moonshine and his cheeks redden. Unlike the others, Duke was highly susceptible to alcohol. He remembered on Morgan?s ship that when the pirates had drinking contests, he?d often be the first to pass out. It was slightly embarrassing that he couldn?t hold a drink for that long, but Duke simply drunk and put the bottle back on the table. 

?Brolly Brandford, eh? Nice name? Mine?s Duke Kaiser, the rabbit?s is Rush.? He told Brolly. ?That?s Kaya and Shishi.? He told the chef, not sure if he understood anything he was saying, although he seemed too. As Brolly bobbled and nodded, he suddenly creates desert with only his hands.
?WOAH, HOW DID YOU DO THAT!!!?? Duke yells amazed by Brolly?s ability to create desert quickly. He wasn?t exactly sure on how it could be used in a fight, but it sure looked handy in the kitchen. It didn?t take long for Duke to put one and one together, though. ?Ah, you ate a Devil Fruit!? he said, applauding Brolly?s performance. 

He places a hand on Shishi?s plate of desert, he says, ?I did too. Animation fruit.? The jelly created by Brolly comes to life in the shape of a vaguely humanoid form. It stands up by itself and the crew is mostly bored by this display, because they?d seen Duke use his powers plenty of times. Seeing this, Duke removes his hand and the jelly transforms back into its still gelatinous form.

?anyway, Welcome to the World Pirates, Brolly! We?re the crew who defeated the marines of Littleback Town and the Moonscar Pirates!!!? He bragged, crossing his arms. 

?We?re also going to enter the Grand Line in a few minutes, so get ready for a rocky landing or more accurately, a rocky sailing!? He announced. Grabbing his glass of Moonshine, he leaves the room, heading on to the deck to oversee their venture into the Grand Line now that Brolly had been fully introduced to the rest of the crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 9, 2011)

Nicholas- Black Lotus Pirates-

"Were you making fun of me?" Takeshi asks. "Sheesh, this whole crew is so upright." Nicholas rubs the back of his head. "You make fun of one person and everyone takes it so personally." He stretched his back. "While your styles get work done, its better to not speak during battle if you can avoid it." Nicholas winked at his crew, but no one was paying attention to him. "Is... Is this what it's like... to be dead...?" He wondered silently. 

It was then he heard the voices of some weirdos. "Oi, Who are you?" Nicholas points at them, but two had already been taken. "Oh? Seems the good ones were taken already... A strong swordsman and two Taoists? You don't see those often." He then looked at the two remaining. "So, We have a glasses man and a pole man... Well then, Shall i pick...." Nicholas had turned to look at Takeshi but the co-captain had already rushed off. 

"Of course, why wait for me to pick my opponent Takeshi-san." Nicholas sighed, Takeshi had picked the one man who seemed to have a bit of personality in him. "Well, I suppose that makes you my opponent." He pointed his sword at the man. "What can you do?"  The man simply raised his hand. "Oh?" BOOOM!! His hand shoots off and hits Nicholas in the gut. "Hurk...." A chain attached to the hand reels it back in. "C...cyborg...?" He coughed. "Damn..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 9, 2011)

*World Pirates: Rush*

The rabbit hybrid makes his way above deck, with his taste buds finally satisfied and his stomach awaiting more of their new cook's handy work he leans against the railing and looks off into the distance, "So we're headed to the Grand Line."

Duke had made it perfectly clear that The Grand Line was their next destination, "I'll be making my great return..." usually Impel Down was the last place a pirate wanted to end up, but Rush definitely had it on his check list. 

"Not now..." he looks down at his furry hands, "But I'll take you down, from one fur ball to another."

*Devil King Pirates: The Island: Dante Masters*

He stood back, arms crossed, as his panda leaped for joy at the opportunity to take down the cowboy, "As I said I am not one for games." he projects his voice out to his hidden opponent. 

A chain suddenly shoots out of the shadows and wraps around Dante's arm. It quickly tightens but Dante manages to hold his stance. He follows the chain with his eyes to a masked man with a cowboy hat and black cloak, "Here we go..."

*"Chains of Punishment,"* Dante's own demonic chains burst out of his arm and begin to twist and run up the ninja cowboy's link but the man leaps up and cuts the chain before it can reach him.

"Really, what do you take me for?" the chains continue to shoot outward though after reaching the end. They dart at the airborne man but he twists and pushes off of the chain. 

A cuff forms but he slips his body parts out one after another, too fast for them to close on him, "And what do you take me for..." he pulls out a revolver and with just a moment to aim he fires.

The bullet shoots straight for Dante's head but he cocks it back, causing it to merely smack into his cigarette. Dante spits out the remains and looks up to the man as he lands on a building, "Impressive. What is your name Bounty Hunter."

*"Black Bart. As in the cowboy...Not the pirate..." * Dante takes out his pitch fork and clicks the button, causing it to take its full form, "Well Black Bart, you won't be needing that cloak, *The fires of hell will keep you plenty warm.*"

*Atlas Pirates: Ruby Isle*

The mass of rubble where the cave once stood begins to rumble, and suddenly a massive burst of red energy shoots out of it, followed by the body of Tyson Mercer. 

He lands with a thud, breathing heavily as he lays on his stomach on the ground. Drake slowly stumbles out of his self made tunnel, panting. He continues to step forward until he reaches Tyson. The paralyzed but still conscious spider man eyed him, "H...How...How are you...still breathing..."

"You...You'll never...*NEVER TOUCH MY NAKAMA*!" he delivers one mighty punch to the marine before passing out behind him. 

"The poison..." Kong quickly rushes towards him, "Kong...Go...Go get Red. I'm gona' need her to get me back to Henry with her little magic trick."

As Kong scurries off, transforming into a kite to scope out Clemens' location. The shadows from a nearby tree begin to flicker and suddenly . 

Drake's eyes widen, "Who...Who the hell are you!" but the man pays him no mind, he turns his attention to Marshall who is still in shock after the cave's collapse, "You know what this means Marshal..."

"L-Lust! Please! No!" he shouts, stumbling back. Before he can even compromise it his left arm separates from his body. His eyes grow wide, and he grips his wound, "GHAAAAAAAAAAAAH!"

"Oi! Bastard!" Drake shouts, "What...What are you doing!" he struggles to get to his feet but his body is using up all of its functions to simply keep him alive from the poison coursing through his blood.

Lust walks over towards Drake, "Why don't you come down to my eye level...I'll...I'll-!" but he steps on his stomach as if he was just another patch of dirt, "Lt. Mercer..."

"I...I..." Mercer tries to muster up the strength to speak but can't even think of anything to say, "This certainly isn't the face of the New Age's Fleet Admiral..."

Lust's blade shoots out from underneath the downed marine, piercing him in the stomach before retracting back into the ground.

"We'll see if you have any uses left," Tyson begins to melt into the shadows beneath him, "N-No! No!" and then he is gone.

"Take a good look," he says to the one armed Marshall, "This is the last glance of sunlight you'll be seeing for some time..." Marshall begins to slip through the shadows just as Tyson did. 

Lust then begins to fall through his own shadow, merely giving Drake a slight glance before vanishing, and leaving the Pirate Captain on his own.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 9, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie sighed with relief. That was a close one, too close for her tastes. She wasn't sure if a pirate ship was the safest place to be, but at least these folks weren't trying to kill her. She watched curiously as one of them sent a stream of wind towards the sails. _Oh a devil fruit user._ She shrugged when he thanked her for saving the diamonds guys life.
> 
> "It was nothin. Would've done it for anyone."
> 
> ...




Annie huh? Why don't you join my crew? he said with a laugh and a smile, only to be yelled at by the crew to stop inviting every single person he meets to join.

HaHa. Sorry bud, but I got other plans. This little union is only temporary she said as she patted him on the shoulder So where ya'll headed? it was then that Braska drew attention towards himself and spoke.



Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*
> 
> ...



Rescue a kingdom, huh? Sounds like fun Parrot was leaning against the railing with his arms folded.

Did you say fame? Snipe's face sparkled when she heard the sound of becoming famous My beauty will be worshipped by the millions she was off in her own world now, in a daze full of bliss. Dove was acting strangely similar, but at the thought of gold. She loved gold, as was hinted by the many gold rings about her clothing. The two drifted off into there own worlds, completely ignorant of the people around them.

But I don't want any of that stuff he said with a blank stare. WHAT!? What do you mean you don't want that? What about us!? Did you ever stop to consider what we want!? Both Snipe and Dove were up in Raven's face complaining and pestering him Hey, calm down. I never said we weren't going, I just said I didn't want a reward or anything.

*Then is that your answer? You will help me in my cause?*

Looks that way, doesn't it? If he says he's going to do something, then he's going to do it. Thrush replied as he was tinkering away at some new invention.

That alright with you Annie? Or do you want to get off now Raven was whacked in the back of the head Think before you speak. We're in the middle of the ocean. There's nowhere for her to go at the moment.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Van vs Daniel*

He was hurt, those metal pieces that pierced through his skin were hurting him, Daniel was now looking at the ground as he let go his wooden mallet. Blood coming out from his legs and arm. The big guy was trying to control himself, he shouldn´t lose it...his own self."W-we should stop..."Jacobs suggested as his body was shaking a little. Van looked at the marine, he was shaking fear? no...anger? maybe..."We can´t, not having reached this point...I don´t think you are a bad person so i don´t want to hurt you more but I can´t just surrender so let´s finish this"the D. stated and pointed his gun at Daniel.

"Stop..."the member of Arachnophobia said, his voice shaking as well, did the bullets have that effect on him?"Stop or I´ll crush you!!!"the guy cried out as he ran to hit Van, the gunner was caught with his guard off and with a fist in his gut, followed by a kick on his head he was sent flying towards one of the outside rock walls of the cave, making some cracks on it as the silhouette of his body was left on it. When he fell to the ground he started to cough, he was not able to breath properly due to the fist of the marine.

Beelze raised his gun and shot three times at Daniel without even watching at him at all though the sound of the bullets being deflected called his attention, when he raised his head to look at the marine he saw how a "A fruit user..."Van said breathing hard. The fight was apparently just starting for Daniel who was emitting an enormous murderous aura.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 9, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Bobby was still busy mourning Llamalo's sacrifice. "Oh noooo! Llamalo. Wake up! Why won'cha wake u-" Bobby turned around to see that his new toys were gone. "Aaaaah! Mimi took my stuff again!" The black mist cleared and Bobby's jaw dropped upon realizing he missed his chance to escape. "Oh, poop." He got up to run when he was hit from above by something. It was Bannon's foot slamming him into the dirt. "Spare me!" Bannon casually kept a firm footing on the little man with his arms crossed.
> 
> "Somebody get me some seastone cuffs." Hawthorne tossed him a pair of seastone handcuffs, and Bannon quickly snapped them onto Bobby's wrists. In a few minutes, Bobby was sitting up against the dried up fountain in the square. "Let me go!" The marines and the townspeople surrounded him.
> 
> ...



Garrick shook his head with disgust at Bannon's un-marine like conduct. He scowled at Bobby, the pitiful little wretch of a pirate. *"What do you think you're doing Bannon? We're servants of justice...absolute justice."* Garrick grabbed Bobby by the neck and lifted him into the air. The toy man squealed with terror as he felt Garrick's massive thumb and forefinger press against windpipe. 

"Nooooo. Please don't let the gorilla marine kill me!" Bobby pleaded. 

"What did you call me?!" 

"Garrick what are you doing?" Bannon exclaimed. "We need that man alive!" 
*
"Newsflash Bannon, this man is a pirate. It's our Oda given duty to eliminate all evil with ruthless aggression. Besides he's liable to lead us into a trap!"* Garrick slowly applied pressure to Bobby's neck, purposely only applying a tiny fraction of his strength in order to prolong the pirate's misery. Bobby face turned beat red. He gasped violently and spasmed in Garrick's grip. 

"Lishura and your man are still transformed Garrick. If we kill him they might stay transformed!"  
*
"You don't know that. The effects might still reverse if he dies!"* Garrick barked back. Truth be told, Garrick couldn't care less about what happened to that clown swordsman, or Bannon's whore. Collateral damage was to be expected in the war against evil. Their sacrifice would be going to a good cause.

"That's an order Garrick!"  Bannon yelled. "Don't forget I still outrank you!" 

Garrick cast Bannon a murderous stare and dropped Bobby to the ground like a sack of potato's. He walked towards the much shorter Marine until he was literally towering over him. For a second it seemed as if Garrick might actually attack Bannon, and the air itself crackled with intensity. *"You're right, you do outrank me...enjoy the fleeting moment while it lasts,"* Garrick growled, his voice oozing with malicious intent. He spun around on his giant boot heels and gestured at his men. *"Let's move out!"* he roared. Garrick kicked Bobby in the rear end. *"On your feet pirate scum. You better not lead us into a trap!"* 

Amelia exhaled with relief. She walked past Bannon and smiled at him. It wasn't every day that Garrick was put in his place. "That was actually quite enjoyable..." she said in a low voice.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Garrick shook his head with disgust at Bannon's un-marine like conduct. He scowled at Bobby, the pitiful little wretch of a pirate. *"What do you think you're doing Bannon? We're servants of justice...absolute justice."* Garrick grabbed Bobby by the neck and lifted him into the air. The toy man squealed with terror as he felt Garrick's massive thumb and forefinger press against windpipe.
> 
> "Nooooo. Please don't let the gorilla marine kill me!" Bobby pleaded.
> 
> ...



Bobby kept ahead of the group, trying to stay as far away from Garrick as possible. As long as he was bound by the seastone cuffs, he was powerless. Otherwise he'd turn Garrick into a teddy bear and rip him to pieces. 

It had been years since Bannon had worked with Garrick, but he was starting to wish it had stayed that way. Garrick was one of the only people who could really break Bannon's otherwise carefree attitude. The man was the personification of Absolute Justice. While Bannon could respect a man being committed to his work, Garrick always took it to another level. Still, in order to beat this Thickwater character, Garrick was a rather valuable ally.

"I'm gonna take you guys up to the top. The top of the mountain. Won't do you no good though! The boss will kill you and eat you once we get there!" Bobby shouted back at the group as they made their way up the mountain trail. "You took the boss's stuff. Anyone who does that gets killed real quick. I'll tell him to kill you first, gorilla man!" Bobby turned his head and glared at Garrick. 

Suddenly, a large rock came crashing down towards the group. 

"Waaaaaah!"

Garrick prepped his fists to break it, but instead, a large black hole opened up above all of them. The boulder harmlessly entered the black hole, with another opening up below the group, sending the rock falling into a large canyon below.

"Fucking show off. I had it handled." Garrick glared over at Bannon, gritting his teeth.

"Whatever. I can't overuse my powers while here anyway. This place blocks my ability to move through other dimensions." 

"That's right. Boss set the barrier not to allow anyone to use their Devil Fruit to get out." Bannon turned back to Bobby narrowed his eyes at the man. "Hmph. Fine then. The boss's place isn't far."

In about twenty minutes, the group was finally nearing the top of the mountain. A giant cave entrance was now visible. Bobby ran over to the entrance and turned back to the others. "Boss is in the cave! The cave!" Bobby skipped into the darkness of the cave and pressed a small button to his left. The cave suddenly lit up. The group was no longer sure they were even in a cave. The place could more be described as a giant millionaire's vacation home. A giant swimming pool (the size of a small lake) was in the center of the room. Just above the pool was a gigantic green couch. The walls, ceiling and pillars in the room were decorated with gold and rubies.

A humongous door suddenly closed behind them, sealing them inside the cave. "Welcome to the boss's place." Brock came up from behind the giant couch. 

Thunderous footsteps could be heard coming from the next room. A door swung open, revealing a man the size of a mountain himself. He was dressed in an open blue blazer, with black dress pants and holding a gigantic gourd. He had messy brown hair and sleepy sunken eyes. While he wasn't missing any teeth, he had a single gold tooth in the center. "Hm. So are these the guys?" 

"Yep, these are the dicks who stole from you, boss. And if you would allow, may I have one or two of them? They made me look like a real fucking fool down in the town this earlier." 

"Hell, you and Mimi can take all of them. I'm still in the middle of my dinner. Just leave me be till then. Except..." A large box suddenly formed around Amelia. The box was a thin red color, and was see through. The giant grabbed the box and picked it up so he could get a better look at Amelia. "Yeah, yer pretty good looking. I'll take you." He carried the box over to the large couch and sat down, placing the box next to him. "I'm still hungry." He got up and headed back into the other room to grab some more food.

Brock and Mimi then approached the group as their boss came back into the room with a stack of meats and fruit in his arm. Mimi still clearly had the two dolls hanging from her belt.

"Oi, Mimi, Brock! Kill them!" Bobby shouted as he ran over to his boss's giant couch, attempting to find something to break the lock.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 10, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Coming to Grandline*

*Brolly Brandford*​
 It would seem he was not the only member of the crew whom had eaten one of those strange tasting fruits. The mention of the devil fruit took him back to when he came across one so long ago. It was a strange sight to be sure, with so many people chasing this fruit which rolled down the mountain side, scampering to snatch it for their own and even trying to kill the others who charged for it. The thing practically rolled into his mouth. To form jelly had become his power, which was useful when he had a sweet tooth, and had come in handy in sticky situations. He wondered if he would end up using it in battle for food more often than not now he had joined a pirate?s crew.

  After Duke boasted about his crews? success, Brolly bobbed his head in acknowledgement that he was listening. So they also bumped into a lot of marines it would seem. From his experience the marines had much food on their ships and bases, though they rarely ever wanted to share with him. Brolly cleaned up the kitchen and wandered out of it, putting thoughts of those selfish marines to one side and headed out to get better acquainted with the ship. He looked over those present as he came onto the deck, briefly studying them curiously. They were a pretty exciting bunch; that was for sure. 

*?Will there be many foods in Grandline??* He asked to no one in particular as he made his way over the rail and peeking over the side. The remains of his rowboat that had served him for so many years was long gone, but luckily he had saved everything that was important to him.
*?I cook something new in Grandline?* He said again, nodding his head excitedly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 10, 2011)

*With the Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Kimiko handed Lucio five scrolls bearing the official seal of the Marines. A small gold medal was affixed to each scroll. "Good job Lt. Powell..." she smirked slightly. "Or should I say _Lt. Commander Powell_."

Serena's jaw dropped. The cigarette tucked into the corner of her mouth fell to the deck. "You're promoting *him*?" 

Kimiko suppressed a chuckle and handed a scroll to each of the elite squad members. "These are the commendations awarded by the Fleet Admiral himself. He thanks you all for a job well done." Her gaze shifted to the icy tundra beyond the ship. A dog sled appeared, driven by two prison guards, and pulled by six giant snow white Huskies. They would be ferrying her deep into this frozen hell where the Great Blizzard Gaol was located. 

"Now if you'll excuse me I have business to attend to with a certain prisoner," Kimiko said politely. She handed Lucio a sealed file. "Here is your next mission. It's of a high priority and must be taken care of immediately. Keep up the good work Lt. Commander." 

With that out of the way, Kimiko leaped over the railing and made her way towards the dogsled transport. Serena lit another cigarette and rolled her eyes as the Rear Admiral departed. This promotion would definitely be going to Lucio's head.


----------



## Ender (Mar 10, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*
> 
> ...



As the knight went about his story, Ryuu stared in shock. _Is it them!? Have I finally found them!?_ he thought. A cold wave of anger rushed through him as he thought about the marines that had caused Kina so much pain in the past.



Tenrei said:


> Annie huh? Why don't you join my crew? he said with a laugh and a smile, only to be yelled at by the crew to stop inviting every single person he meets to join.
> 
> HaHa. Sorry bud, but I got other plans. This little union is only temporary she said as she patted him on the shoulder So where ya'll headed? it was then that Braska drew attention towards himself and spoke.
> 
> ...



That's fine. Maybe I can get my own boat if I help. That'd certainly make things easier for me later. Annie replied calmly. 

After a few seconds, Braska and the rest of the crew noticed that the ship wasn't moving and looked over to Ryuu. Ryuu had stopped his stream of wind and had a cold, hard look on his face, as he stared off into the horizon behind Braska. 

Everything alright kid? asked Parrot. As Ryuu continued to stare, Braska waved his hand in his face, snapping him out of his trip down memory lane. _Huh? What?_ he asked as he looked around at the faces staring at him. *Is my request not to your liking? Do they interfere with your plans?* asked the knight slowly. _What!? Oh no no! I'm down for it, trust me. Tell me Braska, these marines that took over, do you know where they came from?_ asked Ryuu *I believe they hailed from the South Blue.* replied the knight. As he heard the words "South Blue", Ryuu quickly hid his excitement and anger, not wanting to explain himself to the crew. _I found them...._ he said in a whisper _I finally found them Kina...I'll get them for you this time, don't worry._. *What?* asked the knight, barely hearing the whisper _Oh, nothing. Don't worry, we'll get those marines Braska._ Ryuu said as he started to send a steady stream of wind once again _We'll win for sure..._


----------



## Pyro (Mar 10, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath and The Phoenix Pirates
*

Gatrom regained consciousness yet still didn?t open his eyes. He could feel the cold win buffeting against his skin, yet he wanted to embrace the darkness that surrounded himself, at least for a little while.  

He had failed.  He lost. He had no idea where his nakama were now or even if they were alive still. It was all his fault. What sort of enforcer, what sort of bodyguard leaves his charge, the future Pirate Queen, alone to go and fulfill his own personal fantasies of grandeur. He left his captain to enter into that tournament, and it was because of that tournament that he wasn?t there to protect his friends. 

No. No more excuses. No more living in the shadows and coattails of his family. His friends had to still be alive. They were strong. Some of the strongest Gatrom had ever known. 

Gatrom finally opened his eyes to see the darkness that had surrounded his senses now replaced with a blinding light. He was inside a jail cell, completely made of white ice, with sharp icicles hanging from the ceiling threatening to drop down and skewer any prisoner who dared to make too much noise or commotion.  There were three other men inside the cell as well, and after a quick glance Gatrom was disappointed to see that none of them were any of his crew.  

One skinny man was against the wall, huddled into a ball, rocking back and forth and shaking due to the cold. Another, much larger man that seemed to likely have some giant blood in him was up against the bars of the cell holding them tightly. Upon further inspection, Gatrom realized that this man had frozen to death standing up gripping the bars.

?What a way to go?? Gatrom said to himself.

The third person in the cell was what seemed to be a frail old man. A long white beard stretched down from his chin all the way to the floor of the cell. The man did not appear to be awake, but Gatrom could tell that he had not froze yet, as he was still breathing.

Gatrom noticed that every movement no matter how small seemed to take much more energy from him than usual. Gatrom then remembered his fight with Serena, and the stone handcuffs that were placed on him to keep him from using his newfound powers.

?Alright, first things first. I need to get these damn handcuffs off.? Gatrom muttered.

?NO! NO! I CAN?T TAKE IT ANYMORE! I JUST WANT TO LEAVE AND RETURN TO MY FAMILY! AHHHHHHHHH!? The skinny man in the cell began to yell as he flailed his appendages about hitting the icy wall. The vibrations made by his fit of rage, eventually reached the ceiling of the cell and the icicles above began to loosen.

The skinny man looked up just in time to see a 2 foot long icicle fall from the ceiling.

?NOOOOOOOOOOO!? The man let out a blood curdling scream as the icicle impaled him.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 10, 2011)

*Gatrom Goliath and The Phoenix Pirates continued...*


Gatrom looked at the scene with an attitude of sorrow and remorse. Unfortunately, this was how the world was. This man was simply not strong enough to attempt to make a difference. Something Gatrom thought was different about himself.

However, the man had given Gatrom an idea. Slowly, Gatrom scooted himself over to the wall of the cell, and began to slam the back of his head against the ice. Weakened as he was, and without being able to use any of his arms or legs due to his restraints, Gatrom was forced to keep slamming his head against the wall for an hour straight.  Blood dripped from the back of his skull as Gatrom placed the rest of his strength into one final effort.

The vibrations from his assault quickly made their way to the ceiling once again, reverberating the icicles above. Then, the largest icicle gained enough rocking momentum to dislodge itself from the ceiling and fall towards the floor.

Mustering as much speed as he could, Gatrom pushed off of the wall and dove in front of the falling ice hoping that his plan would work.

**SMASH**

Gatrom looked down at where the icicle had landed, half expecting to see it sticking out of the side of his body. However, instead of a bloody mess, Gatrom instead saw pieces of his handcuffs all over the prison floor. 

“YES!” Gatrom celebrated happy that his plan to free himself had worked.

“At was a nice little stunt ya jus pulled there.” A voice from the corner of the cell said.

“Oh hey Gramps. Didn’t know you were still alive over there. Hey, I’m pretty sure I can get us outta here if you wanna come.” Gatrom said as he got to his feet and started walking towards the old man in the corner.

Suddenly, the man in the corner was gone. Gatrom had seen his motion, but it was way to fast for the eye to follow. The man reappeared behind Gatrom and whispered into his ear. 

“I don’ need da help of a youngin like yall to git outta here. I’m jus visitin. It’sa nice getaway from my hometown an it’s da last place dem marines’ll be lookin for me. You on da other hand, ur gonna need a little bit o help if ya gonna be escapin outta here. And it jus so happens that I might be able ta help ya out wit that.” The old man said.

“Who... are you?” Gatrom asked with surprise.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 10, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The World Pirates ~ Coming to Grandline*
> 
> *Brolly Brandford*​
> It would seem he was not the only member of the crew whom had eaten one of those strange tasting fruits. The mention of the devil fruit took him back to when he came across one so long ago. It was a strange sight to be sure, with so many people chasing this fruit which rolled down the mountain side, scampering to snatch it for their own and even trying to kill the others who charged for it. The thing practically rolled into his mouth. To form jelly had become his power, which was useful when he had a sweet tooth, and had come in handy in sticky situations. He wondered if he would end up using it in battle for food more often than not now he had joined a pirate?s crew.
> ...



*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Approaching Reverse Mountain*​
While the crew enjoyed Brolly's dishes Shishi tried to eat what their new cook came up. And it was alright... it was not bad... but his sensors didn't go ff like Duke's did... Maybe the fact that he was a machine had something to do with it. After Rush exited the room, their captain followed, and after him Shishi exited too without a room, his processor still computing the input of the food. Shishi was odd fellow, like many on this ship, he was a robot who also ate normal food, and it seemed to affect him in various ways. Lately he started adding words to his sentences to better explain what he was saying. It was something that made him rather odd, special if you will, or broken considering the amount of food he just consumed.

"Introduction: Unit name SS-111, designation: Shishi. Nice to meet you." The large figure wearing a discuise spoke in a polite tone as he stood on deck, while the ship came closer and closer to Reverse Mountain. Reverse Mountain was the entrance to the Grand Line, and a test for every crew to see if they actually had the cohones to enter it. Looking at their new chef the android added "Answer: I have yet to figure out my favorite dish. You seem to be a capable at preparing food meatbag, so I would like to work with you on finding out my preferred dish... bzzt."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 10, 2011)

*The Lysander Marines ~ Somewhere in the Blue*

*~Lysander Sa?lis~*










​
  The glorious Blazing Beauty travelled over the waters waves like a graceful leaf on the wind even though its mammoth size. Marines in cleaned pure white uniforms scampered about the deck as they prepared several bound men to kneel on the hard wood. The men growled angrily as they were captured, powerless to whatever fates would befall them. The marines swiftly lined up behind the bound pirates, all draped in long white coats, as they awaited their Lieutenant. There was silence other than the sounds of the waves against the hull and the wind against the sails.

 Foot steps echoed from the inside quarters, grabbing the attention of the furiously bound pirates, eager to see whom had captured them. The light first shone upon his lower half as he slowly came out into view, long black tight trousers. Eventually the rest of him appears, his short blonde hair holding a small curled quiff and his pale jacket flowing majestically down his spine and reaching his ankles. The dazzling marine officer gazed over the catch, an arrogant smirk in the corner of his lips.
*?I am, Lysander Sa?lis, you may know me as? The Heart Stealer.?* He raised one hand to the side and went silent, his eyes closing as he awaited the gasps of shock of running into such a celebrity.

There was silence, even a cricket chirp.

_?Never heard of you.?_ Finally the Captain said. Lysanders brow twitched in annoyance as he opened his eyes and looked over the group. He pushed the obvious insult aside and continued to speak.
*?Of course you have not.?* He said, appearing amused. *?In the name of Justice, you are under arrest and will be taken to Impel Down for your sentence to be passed out. You thought you could escape me, Lysander Sa?lis, but none escape my capture. Fufufufu? *There was another wave of silence, before the pirates burst out in teary laughter.
_?You catch us!??_ The Captain roared. His first mate followed. 
_?Yeah, sending an army of marines after a sea king destroyed our ship, and you claim to catch us, HA!?_ The vein is Lysanders forehead pumped with anger, until he finally shot his arm out to the side.
*?Silence! Take them to the cells below!?* He yelled out. The pirates were dragged downstairs still laughing their heads off.

 A moment after one of Lysanders marines came running over carrying a pile of bounty posters. He saluted the Lieutenant and handed them over.
_?Sir. These just arrived.? _The dazzling beautiful man snatched them over with a whisp of grace and began going through them. Eventually he stopped, his arrogant smirk returning. 
*?Them? last seen? interesting.?* Quietly mumbled to himself. Heart Stealer looked back up to his men and raised the bounty poster of the Captain.
*?This one is our target, let us head to their destination. Fufufufufu, about time I truly showed my capability bringing in a big prey.? *With that he turned on his heel while whipping back his coat and strode back to his quarters.

Let the amusing hunt begin.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 10, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron....*
"WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! PROMOTION!!!!!! THANK YOUUUUUUUU, FLEET ADMIRAL-SAN!!!!" Lucio said as he did a series of cartwheels and various flips around the _Xtreme Machine_. The rest fo the crew, especially Serena, shook their heads in annoyment. Lucio's ego began to soar, it was practically on the moon by now.

"This means I get a new officer's jacket! I wonder if I can get it customized?" Lucio said as he finally sat down and began to think out his next wardrobe advancement. "Maybe with silver cufflinks, brand new shoes, a new uniform...."

"How about we get on with the next mission?" Serena blurted out.

Lucio looked at her and gave her a wide grin that stretched across his face. He squinted his eyes at her and pointed his finger. "Obviously, someone'ssssssssssssss JEALOUSSSSSSSS! I don't want to point fingers, buuuuuuuut" Lucio danced around Serena while pointing both of his index fingers at her.

_"Serena-sama nooooooooooooo!!!!"_ The fodder Marines quickly restrained Serena. "You can't hold me forever!"

"Now, now, Serena, no need to get made at your commanding officer, your *Lt. Commanding* officer!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 10, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates/Levy?*
*?Gwahahaha!? *Alfgeir shouted, swinging his giant axe around in the air with a stupid grin on his face. ?*Who is brave enough to face me!??* He yelled, challenging any of the Devil Kings pirates. The other pirates in the crew had all gotten in fights of their own, though. This annoyed Alfgeir and the giant man started to slam his axe into the ground, repeatedly, causing it to shake and split. *?Cowards!? *He roared.

Levy watches this foolish display with a look of disgust on his face. ?Human brute?? He muttered. Alfgeir points his giant axe at Levy and says, *?You there! I challenge you to a battle!? *He told Levy. The fish man looks the cowboy ninja Viking up and down for a few seconds before he clenches a fist. ?I?ll finish you off quickly.? 

There is a moment of silence before Alfgeir breaks it, *?Gwahahahaha! Gimme your best shot, ye ugly bastard!?* He yelled, laughing. Levy grits his teeth, ?Don?t insult me, inferior being!? He roared, charging at the giant of a man who looks down on him with that same stupid grin. 
When Levy is within swinging distance, he raises his fist and rears it back. Opening his mouth, he shouts, *?Thousand Tile Punch!? *Releasing his fist, it slams into Alfgeir?s midsection and the man is knocked back. To his credit, he doesn?t go flying off the ground, but his heels burn as he tries to come to a stop as he is pushed back. Once he manages to stop, his face was poised down so that darkness covered it. 

It looked like he had been defeated and Levy stares before he bursts into laughter. ?What a weakling you are! I defeated you with just one blow!? However, Alfgeir raises his head, revealing a mad grin showing off his missing teeth. He starts to walk forward, apparently unfazed by Levy?s attack in the slightest. Levy?s eyes widen as he realizes this. When Alfgeir sees the look on his face, his grin widens, *?That ain?t enough to defeat me you fishy bastard!? *
Raising his axe, he swings at Levy, sending a powerful wave of energy in the fishman?s direction?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 10, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol/West Mountain...*
Rose was dragged roughly through a narrow icy corridor. She didn't bother to struggle against the two burly guards. The seastone handcuffs bound tightly to her wrists had sapped Rose of the majority of her strength. Rose stared with wonder as they passed by rows of iron cages filled with hardened criminals of all kinds. Many of the prisoners, mostly the males (and a few females even ), hooped and hollered at her, whistling catcalls in her direction. 

"FRESH MEAT!!" 

"Hey sweetie pie, you're hot!" a grimy faced pirate called to her through the bars of his cell. 

"Actually I feel pretty cold," Rose responded obliviously with a laugh.

Finally they arrived at the last cell, right at the very end of the corridor. The guards tossed her in and slammed the cell shut. Rose landed roughly on her rear end. She looked up at the guards and smiled at them, it was a smile veiled with danger. "I'll remember that."  As the guards walked off, Rose got up to explore her new and very temporary home. It was a dilapidated cell, two bunks on one side and a rusty old toilet bowl on the other. She noted with amusement that the metal lid of the toilet bowl was frozen over. 

Rose walked up to the tiny barred window and peered out at a thousand foot drop into nothing but white oblivion below. She smiled with excitement. "It's gonna be fun breakin out of this place." 

"Phoenix D. Rose you have a visitor!" a guard exclaimed behind her. 

Rose turned around and saw a female Marine standing behind the bars. She was an elegant and scholarly looking woman, with raven dark hair and wire frame spectacles. She waved the guard away and stepped up to the bars. Rose walked up to to her and nodded. "Do I know you?" Rose asked. 

"You do not young lady, but we do know the same person. I am Rear Admiral Kimiko Satawa, the personal attache to Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong." 

Rose's eyes widened. "You know Uncle Archie!?" Rpse chuckled and leaned casually against the cold bars. "Attache? What's that mean? Like you're his girlfriend or something?" Uncle Archie was always palling around with different women. Rose's mom once called him a _'Skirt chaser,'_ whatever that meant. 

Kimiko's cheeks flushed bright red and she scowled slightly at Rose. "Our relationship is strictly professional I assure you." She paused momentarily before fixing Rose with a very serious expression. "I bring you a message from your uncle." Rose smiled. "Really?" It had been nearly a year since she had seen him. 

"This is your uncle's message. Renounce your life of piracy forever and your nakama will be freed and issued a full pardon. However if you refuse, and choose to embrace the path of the pirate, then your nakama will be executed."


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 11, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra was headed back to the mine when she heard the sound of the collapse. "Oh no!" She charged her way through the forest back to the cave, only to find a giant pile of rubble where it once stood. She looked around for a moment, and quickly spotted Drake laying there in the rocks. "Drake!" She ran over to get a better look at him. Amazinly, he was still moving. Nirra let out a sigh of relief and smiled as she picked him up. 

"Looks like I'm hauling you off again. Honestly, I don't know how Clemens puts up with you. Anyway, come one captain. I'll get Clemens and we'll get Henry to fix you up."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 11, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ Heading to the Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​
So it would appear that the pirate crew had accepted his request for aid, the Captain not wishing for rewards, renown, nothing; simply doing something good. Braska had to admit he was slightly taken back by that though he would not show it behind his stern expression. As they agreed, Braska rose to his feet and noticed an oddity with one of the other members of the crew, someone mentioned him being a newbie to the crew at that. After a brief conversation with him, the knight was wise enough to gather there may have been some sort of connection to him and the Marines from South Blue, but he would not push the matter. It was not his place.

 The tall, stern man wandered to the mast and pulled free his claymore. It was not really like a sword itself, more like a thick, hefty chuck of steel that did more crushing than cutting, but it did have some slicing capability. Braska lowered down to a sitting position against the mast and rested his claymore on his shoulder.
*?I am in your debt. I suppose I will update you more thoroughly.? *He began, intending to get out the details.
*?A marine, going by the name of Severtham Sheerer and his crew stormed our country, seizing control and defeating our army. We are generally not a violent nation, with men like me considered a last resort? even outcastes due to our talents in combat. But we have a duty to fight, to protect the Kingdom no matter what. He stopped any word heading out, I doubt even the marines know of this mans true intentions for they are as vile as the venom of a snake. Me and?? *
His brow deepened for a moment, as he strained to continue the next part.
*?? my wife, Rynia, were ordered to take the Prince and Princess off the island. Unfortunately we were ambushed on our escape, as if they knew our path, and Rynia was? killed. Only I was able to make it out, so I vowed to find help and return as quickly as possible.?* The dark haired man gazed out over the rail of the ship, his hand running over his chin beard.
*?I try not to focus on revenge, but on protecting what is left. In any case, I have an eternal pose pointing towards the Kingdom of Shinpou. Unless there are urgent matters for you to attend to, then perhaps I can steer the ship in that direction.? 
*
 Braska pushed himself to his feet, carrying his claymore in one hand. He made his way towards the helm, his gaze as heavy as always.
*?I know there are men there whom await my return whom shall assist in the retaking of the castle, we can go over the plan once we arrive. Also, I never caught all your names??* He asks, his weapon sliding over his shoulder while his hand grasped the wheel firmly.
*?Thank you??*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 11, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
"This is your uncle's message. Renounce your life of piracy forever and your nakama will be freed and issued a full pardon. However if you refuse, and choose to embrace the path of the pirate, then your nakama will be executed."

Rose shook her head with surprise as she listened to her uncle's message, to leave behind her life as a pirate and see her comrades freed, or continue on her path and see them executed. Neither choice sounded particularly appealing to her. Rose stared suspiciously at the Marine woman, Kimiko. "That doesn't sound like something my uncle would say. He may be a Marine but he's a cool guy,"   Rose said. "Are you sure you're not lying to me? 

"Those were your uncle's exact words." 

Rose scrunched her freckled face into a frown, thinking it over. "Why does he care so much about what I do?" 

"Your uncle loves you very much. He doesn't want to see you ruin your life by following this path of lawlessness. He only wants the best for you."  Kimiko reached into her fur lined coat and pulled out a letter. "This is a pardon issued by your uncle himself. I can have your nakama freed right now if you would just swear to me that you will never take up the Jolly Roger again." Kimiko narrowed her eyes at Rose. "Swear on your mother's soul." 

"That's low..." Rose muttered. She gazed at the fancy looking letter, thinking about her comrades. What would they think of her? she wondered, if she took this offer. They would all be free and out of this freezing hell, but her adventures would come to an end. Her dream to reach the top of the world would be no more. Rose stuck her hand though the bars. "Let me see that letter please." 

Kimiko handed her the letter. Rose opened it and stared hard at the official seal of the Marines above the letterhead. Her big sister was a Marine as well, probably somewhere out there battling pirates right now and hauling them to prisons just like this. Rose slowly looked up at Kimiko and smiled. Without warning she ripped up the letter into dozens of pieces and let them drift to the cold cement floor. 

Kimiko shook her head with disappointment. "Do you not realize that your nakama will be executed if you choose to follow this path?"  

Rose thumbed her nose at the woman. "I'll protect my nakama, and if I fail then I'll gladly die with them. What kind of a person would I be if I gave up on my dream so easily." Rose gestured at her frozen cell. "This is just another adventure, and it won't end here. Sorry lady, tell my uncle that I've chosen my path. Tell him that me and my friends are gonna bust on out of here, and go all the way to the end of the Grand Line. I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen. I swear *that* on my mother's soul!" 

"Very well then. You've chosen your fate and so you will be bound to it, as will your comrades," Kimiko told Rose with a solemn face. "Farewell Phoenix D. Rose." 

"If you see my sister Amy tell her I said hi!" Rose exclaimed through the bars, as Kimiko walked away. 

_Marineford..._
Archer was fishing in the bay, his pant legs rolled up and smoking a pipe while gazing out at the water. He was supposed to be at a meeting right now, some boring topic about budgets and requisitions. He decided to let the pencil pushers deal with that stuff. Archer felt a tingling sensation in the back of his brain as a long range signal made contact. He locked down the signal and opened his mouth to speak. "Yes?" 

A female voice blared from his ears, slightly muffled by static. *"She didn't take the offer, just like you said she wouldn't. Defiant little brat."  *

Archer smiled and chuckled. "She's just like her father." 

*"Aren't you the least bit concerned for her life? She's put herself in a precarious situation."*

Archer shrugged. "Am I happy that she's become a pirate? Of course not. But this is the life that she has chosen, and you can't fault someone for following their dreams."  He noticed a tug on the line, it was something big. "Now if you'll excuse me my dear Kimiko-chan, I'm about to catch some lunch."


----------



## Chaos (Mar 11, 2011)

*Jackal, middle of the fucking sea*

Sea travel was boring. Even though Jackal had quite a hard job staying stable on the rickety raft he'd improvised, it still bored him to death. Only the grey expanses of water, the casual waves and the clouds in the air. That, and the other idiot on the raft who made it bob around like crazy with his frenzied movements. Jackal looked over his shoulder. The kid was hugging the mast-spear. Jackal sighed. He didn't even bother to tell the kid that if the spear got loose only a little, the raft would sink. Jackal had the idea Billy would just try it out just to see if he was right. He looked back to the sea again and sighed again. Boooooooooooring.

Billy shouted out, making it clear that the whole of the East Blue knew his preference of games to play on a raft that won't even float straight. Hide and seek? Here? Where the hell could one hide? A grin spread on Jackal's face. He was curious now. "Sure, let's play, I'll seek" He closed his eyes and started to count. Tock, tock. Splash. Jackal's eyes snapped open. Splash? He spun around. Billy had disappeared from the raft. One lone hand desperately held onto the back of the thing. "Oi boy, watch out!" Jackal sprinted towards the fallen pirate and grabbed the arm. He hoisted Billy back upon the raft. "What do you think you're doing? You're a hammer, you fool." Jackal looked at Billy with a disbelieving expression on his face. He had known Billy wasn't the brightest bulb, but trying to hide in water while being an ability user?

"You weren't at the count of ten, baka"  Jackal's mouth fell open. He had saved this guy from certain death, and this was his reward? Billy still pouted at him, clearly angry. "You can't count. You're a stupid beardy-san" Jackal quickstepped back to Billy and smacked him in the face. The punch made a hollow sound on contact, as if Billy's head was as empty as it seemed to be. Billy's pout fell away and a disappointed expression appeared on his face. "I was only trying to hide..." Jackal gave him a cold look and turned around again. Why the hell was it always him?

If Jackal hadn't been lost in thoughts of smacking Billy in the face with the butt of a spear time after time, he would have noticed the silhouette of Syren island on the horizon.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 12, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates ~ Heading to the Kingdom of Shinpou*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*
> 
> ...



A party was held that night. It was to celebrate and welcome the new member Ryuu, and to celebrate the new friends and adventure that presented themselves. After partying well into the night, except for Kite who didn't take part, the crew passed out in various places and positions. Thrush and Parrot were asleep on tables, Dove was cuddled up next to Snipe, Ryuu and Braska were in sitting positions while sleeping, and Annie was in the hammock hanging in the sails, her hat over her face. Raven and Kite were the only two awake. Kite was leaning over the railing looking out into the pitch black sea in the dead of night. Raven came over and wrapped an arm around her, shaking her in the process. Hey, hey, what had you all in a funk today? That's unlike you.

Kite pushed Raven's arm off as she continued to look out into the sea It's nothing. I've just been . . . thinking is all

'Bout what? Raven had positioned himself so that he was leaning on the railing as well, but with his head on his arms.

Stuff. What kind of stuff? Personal stuff? What kind of personal stuff? Tsk. Why do you wanna know so bad!? she snapped back, only to find Raven smiling and laughing That's better. Kite simply sighed Whatever. If you must know, I was thinking about a certain person, and that's all you're getting out of me That's fine, now drink up he said as he handed her a glass, which she snatched and quickly drunk. The two of them drank till dawn. Much to the surprise of the rest of the crew, when they found them in the morning, Kite and Raven were sprawled out over each other, their faces flush as a sign of a drunken sleep.


----------



## Ender (Mar 12, 2011)

Cooli said:


> A party was held that night. It was to celebrate and welcome the new member Ryuu, and to celebrate the new friends and adventure that presented themselves. After partying well into the night, except for Kite who didn't take part, the crew passed out in various places and positions. Thrush and Parrot were asleep on tables, Dove was cuddled up next to Snipe, Ryuu and Braska were in sitting positions while sleeping, and Annie was in the hammock hanging in the sails, her hat over her face. Raven and Kite were the only two awake. Kite was leaning over the railing looking out into the pitch black sea in the dead of night. Raven came over and wrapped an arm around her, shaking her in the process. Hey, hey, what had you all in a funk today? That's unlike you.
> 
> Kite pushed Raven's arm off as she continued to look out into the sea It's nothing. I've just been . . . thinking is all
> 
> ...



As the day went on, Ryuu sat in place and did his job, sending a steady stream of air into the sail. He took the occasional break, when there was wind from the seas. The long hours that came to pass calmed his mind, curbing his desires for revenge and justice. _Stay calm Ryuu_ he told himself _If you're gonna take these guys on, your gonna need all your wits! Remember your lessons. Anger is the mind's biggest weakness._

As night came, the crew started a party in his honor and the new friends aboard. _This crew is nice.._ he told himself with a smile _Kina would approve, as I do._ After hours of drinking, talking, and laughing, Ryuu hit a wall. The sudden rush of adrenaline in his system from their earlier activities finally ran out and he crashed while sitting up. He woke up a couple hours later, to hear the voices of Raven and Kite, laughing, yelling, and drinking and smiled to himself. _Finally! Miss Drama Queen cheered up..._ he thought to himself before he crashed again. 

-Dawn of the new day-

Ryuu was woken up by the crash of Thrush and Parrot hitting the floor, when one of the table legs broke. _What the fuck!!?_ he yelled as he jumped out of his seat, followed by a wince and a massive hangover _Ah crap!! This is gonna be a good day..._ The rest of the crew woke up with similar reactions and complaints. As they went out side, they felt a nice steady breeze, along with the warmth of the sun. _The calm before the storm.._ Ryuu thought. The crew was blessed by two more pleasant sights as they came out. One was Raven and Kite, sprawled together on the deck, asleep from their drunken night. Ryuu resisted the urge to awwww outloud, not willing to take the risk of someone telling Kite when she woke up, after which he was sure she'd hunt him down and maim, if not kill, him. The second site, was far off the horizon, caught only by Ryuu and Snipe. It was the Kingdom of Shinpou. _Land ho...._ he said out loud


----------



## Noitora (Mar 12, 2011)

*  The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou

Braska Hextor*​
Braska had never been much of a drinker, though spending time with his crew over night had spurred a new trait within him. He did not drink as much as the rest however he would be lying if he said he did not consume a sum of rum. The last party he could recall taking part in was his wedding, so long ago. Even the thought of that he did not dim in the light of the good times before the coming battle. As the others slept drunkardly around the ship, Braska had sat by the helm with his eyes closed, resting. Soon he would see his Kingdom again.
And soon the new morning came.
The crew began to stir and awaken mumbling about hang over and the like. Braska had awoken himself pretty early and was already steering the helm following the Eternal Pose. He let the others sleep, remaining rather quiet while guiding the ship. As they closed in on the light he could feel a heavy weight on his heart, getting closer to defeating those whom took his Kingdom, whom hurt the royal family and the innocents, caused the death of his wife, Rynia. His gloved hand gripped around the wheel tightly, his stern gaze narrowing. 

While lost in his thought he suddenly heard the man known as Ryuu call out that land was in sight. He narrowed his eyes further to peer into the distance and saw the island far off from where they were. There would most certainly be ships in the docks waters so heading to the secret rear entrance was a must.
*?Good eyes.?* He said in his deep tone, before turning on the wheel to curve around the island from a distance.
*?We?ll dock around the back. There is an entrance located there that only I know of, never even go the chance to?? *His brow lowered into a frown. He was going to take Rynia there as their ?secret get away?, but he had never gotten the chance to. Pushing those thoughts aside he soldiered on with the ship moving around the back to avoid detection.

 It was not long before they arrived at the cove out of sight from the rest of Shinpou, though there was much chance to view the island and city as they came closer. The island seemed heavily colonized with a huge city linked right from the head of the island leading to a castle at the far back, which itself was surrounded by a mountain range. The castle was painted white with various towers leading further and further up, though the grounds were surrounded by a massive white wall. As they sailed into the cove, Braska drifted the ship into a secure position and set anchor. 
*?We will leave the ship here, no one will find it. There is a small warehouse just off the city where there should be comrades to assist us. I only hope they have not bee found out themselves.?*
 After checking his armour and claymore Braska leapt over the side of the ship and landed onto a rock path along the cove wall.

*?We shall need to move fast.? *And then the knight began to jog forward through a cave, leading to the outside. The areas not covered in towns was instead covered by fields and forests, a very green appearing country. As Braska lead the group through the forest towards the warehouse, there was time to talk among themselves and prepare for whatever was soon to come.


----------



## Cooli (Mar 12, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> As the day went on, Ryuu sat in place and did his job, sending a steady stream of air into the sail. He took the occasional break, when there was wind from the seas. The long hours that came to pass calmed his mind, curbing his desires for revenge and justice. _Stay calm Ryuu_ he told himself _If you're gonna take these guys on, your gonna need all your wits! Remember your lessons. Anger is the mind's biggest weakness._
> 
> As night came, the crew started a party in his honor and the new friends aboard. _This crew is nice.._ he told himself with a smile _Kina would approve, as I do._ After hours of drinking, talking, and laughing, Ryuu hit a wall. The sudden rush of adrenaline in his system from their earlier activities finally ran out and he crashed while sitting up. He woke up a couple hours later, to hear the voices of Raven and Kite, laughing, yelling, and drinking and smiled to himself. _Finally! Miss Drama Queen cheered up..._ he thought to himself before he crashed again.
> 
> ...



Ugh....what the hell is up with all the noise? Kite was woken up from her peaceful slumber by the ruckus and loud talking. She placed her hand on her head due to the massive hangover and lack of sleep, but something was off. She was getting a strange feeling from her chest, as if something was on it. When she looked down, Raven's arm was across her, and his hand was on her breast. This struck a very big nerve What the...? Her eyebro twitched as muiltple veins sprung forth on her forehead. Raven was still completely knocked out. In his sleep, however, when Ryuu yelled out "Land ho" Raven's hand twitched, causing him to squeeze multiple times BASTARD! Kite yelled as she quickly jumped up and started pummeling and stomping on Raven. I GET DRUNK AND YOU TRY TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF ME WHILE I SLEEP!? I CAN'T BELIEVE I JOINED A CREW WITH YOU AS CAPTAIN!!! Raven was utterly confused and couldn't even defend himself. PIECE OF SHIT!!! YOU USELESS BASTARD!!!! GO SWIM WITH THE FISHES!!!! after giving Raven the beating of a lifetime, she had picked him up and threw him overboard.

What the hell Kite, that's going overb... Kite pushed out her blade with her thumb and glared at Snipe with enough malice and killer intent that it sent chills down her spine Uh...never mind she said as she waved her hands and backed away

Thrush and Dove quickly jumped into the ocean to retrieve their Captain. After pulling Raven back on board, Dove started pushing on his chest in order to make the water he swallowed come out JUST LET 'EM DIE! WE DON'T NEED HIM!!! Kite was literally seething with anger. Man, you guys sure are noisy when you wake up. Annie jumped down from her hammock and yawned as she stood up from cushioning her fall. Raven spit up a ton of water, his eyes were spiraling from the whole ordeal.



Noitora said:


> *  The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou
> 
> Braska Hextor*​
> Braska had never been much of a drinker, though spending time with his crew over night had spurred a new trait within him. He did not drink as much as the rest however he would be lying if he said he did not consume a sum of rum. The last party he could recall taking part in was his wedding, so long ago. Even the thought of that he did not dim in the light of the good times before the coming battle. As the others slept drunkardly around the ship, Braska had sat by the helm with his eyes closed, resting. Soon he would see his Kingdom again.
> ...



After Braska docked the ship, the crew prepared to leave. Parrot picked up Raven, who was still out of it from the beating and being thrown into the water, and carried him on his back. Everyone grabbed all of their materials and hopped of the ship and followed Braska, as he quickly led the way.

I know you mentioned it before, but who exactly are these guys we're going to be fighting, and who are these comrades we're supposed to be going to see?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 13, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates...*
Unlike most of the others who had awoken with hangovers from a night of celebrating, Annie was clearheaded and ready for another day. By sheer luck, or just plain old genetics, she had been imbued with an inhumanly high tolerance for alcohol. It was simply impossible for Annie to get drunk, a talent which came in handy at times, especially in her line of work. However there were some days when she wished she could just wash away all the bad juju of her life in an alcohol induced haze, at least for one night. 

The gunslinger followed Braska through the cave and into the forests, cleaning out her silver revolvers and loading them with fresh ammo while on the run. She felt a bit guilty to be honest since she wasn't planning on sticking around. This lug was on a quest to reclaim the honor of his kingdom, a quest for vengeance. Annie could relate with the latter part, but she had a quest of her own.

She cleared her throat nervously and spoke up. The longer she waited the less inclined she'd be to leave. "I'd like to help you on your quest Braska, I really do, and I wish you luck, but I've also got vengeance on my mind." She stared at each of the Uccello Pirates with a grateful face and tipped her hat to them. They had helped her out when she was in a bind, and she wouldn't soon forget it. "I wanna thank ya'll for saving my bacon back there in Redemption. I really owe you one...big time. I'd stick around, but I have a goal that's in the Grand Line, and time ain't on my side right now. So if ya'll don't mind I'll be partin ways."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

It was a cold night at Sun Castle.

Kent sat in his room, red aura drifting around him aimlessly. It was in it's most "liquid" form when he meditated - when he got excited it began to shift to it's usual lightning, and when it was just starting up it released an odd red steam.

The masters at Starshine island had told him this was unusual, that usually a monks' aura had only one consistency, not several like Kent. But Gyatso had explained to Kent that he was a "multi-natured" monk - that he had equal natural talents for multiple Shine Aura styles. The changing consistencies represented the different energies in him fighting for dominance. 

And so Kent meditated. Dinner had gone...about as well as could be expected, honestly, though it ended on a tense note. Kent had noticed a group of shadowy figures watching him and his crew as they exited the dining hall, but Gyatso had assured him there was nothing to worry about, that those were just his head monks, and that they should get a good nights sleep so they could be ready for the ceremony tomorrow.

Kent's eyes opened, their normally dark irises completely red. He narrowed them in concentration, and the red aura around him began to separate from his body, hanging unsuspended in the air for a moment before falling back to it's natural state. 

Kent smirked.

_Later That Night...._

Alexis awoke to an odd noise outside her room. She yawned, turned over in bed, and tried to ignore it (the bed really was comfortable, and the extra blankets she had piled around herself help ward off the cold) but it came again, an odd scraping sound coming from just outside her door, like someone was dragging a very heavy object across the stone floor.

Alexis rolled out of bed, thankful that the carpet protected her feet from the freezing cold tiles of the floor, and peaked outside the door. There stood Bros, his expression vacant as he dragged his enormous bong behind him. "Bros?" She whispered, blinking sleep out of her eyes. "What's going on?"

Bros turned his head in her direction but said nothing, and Alexis noticed his eyes were closed. "He's sleepwalking. Of course he is," She muttered, slipping out the door behind him. "Bros, wake up. You're going to have to wake up."

There was a creak from the wooden door across the hall, and Elaine poked her head out her bedroom door. "Is he sleepwalking again?"

"I guess so. Did I wake you up?"

"No, I haven't gotten any sleep at all," Elaine said, rubbing her eyes and yawning. "Flashes of light from Kent's room. He went to bed not too long ago but I stayed up to give the cards one last read."

"Find anything useful?" Alexis asked, trailing carefully behind Bros. They had both learned that it was better not to wake him - upon waking up from a sleepwalking incident, he would swing his bong around and scream until his Devil Fruit got his panic and confusion under control. Normally they could handle it, but his outburst would wake people up, and that would probably not be a good idea.

"Yeah," Elaine said, rolling up a magazine and brandishing it at the back of Bros' head. "If we don't wake him up something bad is going to happen."

"Define bad."

"Well, either bad or unexpected, but I usually classify unexpected as bad," Elaine explained. "You think you can yank that bog away so that he doesn't kill us with it?"

"Wait."

The two girls (and Bros, at least partly) turned to Raeyr, who was stretching and resting his sword against the wall. "Don't wake him up yet. I'm hungry, and even an unconscious Bros has a homing device for pantries."

"Maybe you didn't hear what I just said..."

"I heard fine," Raeyr said, waving his hand. "We'll keep a close eye on him. If he starts to do anything bad, wake him up. But if he doesn't, maybe he'll lead us to the pantry."

"Well I think-"

But unfortunately, the world would never get to know what Elaine thought, because at that moment Bros had broken the enormous padlock on a door labeled "pantry" and pushed it open. Except it wasn't a pantry at all - instead it was an enormous basement, complete with a large and humming machine in the middle. 

And working the machine were thin, raggedy people in chains. 

"Slaves," Alexis whispered. "He's using slaves."

"Oh I _knew_ something bad was going to happen," Elaine muttered, pulling out her card deck.

"Well well well..." said a voice from behind them. "What do we have here?"

The Cipher Pirates turned to see a small group of people staring at them. The tallest one, with a golden eye, stepped forward. "I am Priest Taio. You have intruded upon matters that are none of your buisness. Die."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 13, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*​











The Knight continued to lead the way forward through the forest around them. He did his best to remember where exactly this warehouse was, those inside were not overly skilled warriors or scouts so he doubted they would see him and the crew coming. They did have resolve, and it was resolve which kept people going through impossible odds. That would not save them against the elite of the marines here, but that was why the pirates had come. It was they he would rely on in the end. It was a gamble, but risks had to be taken in times of war and honour.

 A voice spoke up behind him, a woman, Annie. As she began to speak Braska stopped in his tracks and turned to face her, his expression as stern and collected as it usually seemed to be. He listened calmly, his heavy eyes on her as he accepted her decision. It was his Kingdom is peril after all, none of them had to assist him and he was lucky any did at all. Once she was done, Braska bowed his head respectively.
*“I understand. I apologise, getting off this island will not be easy, if possible until we make our move. If you wish to leave, I recommend you do so when a signal is given. I am sure it will be fairly obvious nearer the docks. That being said.” *

Braska turned to Parrot next, to answer his question as well.
*“The men I seek are a few survivors of the military force here, their skill in combat is enough to fight the general marine patrolling the town, but they are not the problem. You mentioned who we are fighting; Severtham Sheerer has a small squad of elite marines who personally serve him in our castle. There are four of them, not including Sheerer himself. I may not seem like it, but when it comes to battle tactics I’m not overly useless. The plan is fairly straight forward, near the docks of the city of Shinpou the survivors of the guard will set off explosive devices while making sure all civilians have left that area. Naturally Sheerer will believe there is an attack, and will send the majority of the marines to investigate and destroy, but he is a cautious man. He will likely keep the elite four and a small cluster of marines in the castle at various points to protect the inner sanctum where it is believed he, and the royal family would be. He is cautious, and selfish, putting his own safety above those in his service. Honourless dog.”*

Braska looked over the group, his brows lowering in thought.
*“Forgive me for planning ahead; your ideas are also welcomed. When the main marine force from the city, castle and ships head to the docks to see what has happened, the guards of Shinpou will be there to meet them and keep them occupied while we attack the castle ourselves. The plan was for us to separate into several groups and head in through the separate gates located around the castle walls, somewhere within the grounds, the gate or in the castle it is imagined an elite marine will be positioned. Parrot and Dove would strike at the west gate to stop any retreat of the marines, the west side holds an escape boat along a river that leads directly to the sea and Sheerers personal ship. Snipe and Ryuu would strike a the east gate to free the prisioners held in the nearby cells, Kite and Thrush would make their way around the back to the rear back passage into the castle to free the royal family, there will be a map for you. Myself and the Captain will head right into the front where we push into the inner castle and corner Sheerer.”*
The knight let out a small sigh after talking for so long. A hand ran over his beard as he looked back to Annie.
*“If you wish to continue on your own quest, when the fighting in the dock of the city begins that is your best chance to head to Grandline. From what I have heard, it is not far from here. The rest of you, once my Kingdom is saved I can swear upon my honour you will be rewarded as well as stocked greatly for your trip to Grandline yourself. This kind of debt could never truly be repaid. 
That is the plan that is in place, once we reach the warehouse in the forest, the guards will make their move, and we will make ready for our own. Now you have heard it all… do you still wish to help us?” *He asked humbly, though his tone was still strong an deep.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 13, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates: Raeyr*

Raeyr stepped to the front of the group of pirates, "Die? Because we finally discovered your little slavery factory? I don't think so..." he says, pointing his blades towards the priests.

"Well actually we accidentally stumbled in here." 

Raeyr looks at her in an annoyed tone, "Look new girl...You clearly don't get how things work here...When stuff like this happens we go with it!"

"What is the point of this! I don't see a sword in the bunch, just get out of here fool!" Tenmatou, his blade, shouts at him, "Bah shut it, I wouldn't mind slicing up a few of these bastards."

He leaps forward but a red haired boy with yellow energy wrapped around his fist intercepts him, "I won't let you interrupt Master's awakening!" he shouts.

"Good job Brother Daniel," Taio says before returning to his work. 

"Your an aura user like that old man and our idiot captain?" he smirks, "If that fool ever gets in my way I'll need to take him down, this will be good practice. Now lets do this kid!"

*Jin vs Nato And Mato*

*"Roaring Typhoon!"* Jin slams his fist into the torso of the puppet, though even as it slides back it doesn't appear to be damaged at all, "Tsk, what a pain in the ass."

*"Riotous Gale!"* he jumps forward and delivers a solid punch across the android's face, one so strong that it forces his entire body to spin. 

"I've had enough of messing around," Nato states, "Agreed Nato."

The android regains its stance, "So you're gona' stop being my punching bag now? Well it's about-" the android pounces forward and delivers a powerful punch to Jin's gut. 

The wind flies out of him, leaving him defenseless for the next upper cut that sends him shooting into the sky, "No way..." the android leaps up to smack Jin down but he creates a metal shield between them that protects him, but still sends him crashing to the ground from the force.

"Alright..." Jin says rising from the ground, "I guess I'll have to take you seriously..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 14, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*
> 
> The Knight continued to lead the way forward through the forest around them. He did his best to remember where exactly this warehouse was, those inside were not overly skilled warriors or scouts so he doubted they would see him and the crew coming. They did have resolve, and it was resolve which kept people going through impossible odds. That would not save them against the elite of the marines here, but that was why the pirates had come. It was they he would rely on in the end. It was a gamble, but risks had to be taken in times of war and honour.
> 
> ...


Annie listened quietly as Braska spoke, carefully taking in his strategy of attack to retake the kingdom. It sounded like a good plan to her, but as with any plan, the chance of something going FUBAR was a distinct possibility. _The best laid plans of mice and men and all that jazz..._ she thought to herself. 

She sighed inwardly and felt her conscious nudge at her again, reminding her of her promise to turn over a new leaf in life. It was getting to be an annoying behavior. "If there's fightin to be done at the docks then I'll do my part and support your comrades for as long as I can before headin out," she told Braska, before smiling conspiratorially at him. 

Annie opened up her saddle bag, revealing several blocks of clay like material, and almost dozen explosive chargers. They were her own special design, lovingly and painstakingly created with nothing but pure and unrestrained destruction in mind. "And if you need a distraction I can certainly help in that regard."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2011)

Jinto Vs Dracon-

"Urgh...." Jinto coughs, He can't tell how far he's flown, but the area he had been battling at wasn't in sight. He slowly pushes himself up off the ground. "That guy, It's impossible..." He grips his stomach tightly, pain shoots through his body in waves. Its as if bursts of electricity shot through his body, spreading out in web patters and burning through his muscles. 

"I can't give up now." He looked around his surroundings. Broken buildings, ashed remains of what must have once been homes.... He wouldn't allow this anymore.... "No pirate should ever be allowed to do this..." He clenches his hands tightly into fists. "I didn't wish to bring this out, But i have no choice." He reaches into his shirt and pulls out a golden dagger. "Golden Snake." He fuses the blade with his chain, it's color turning into a brilliant gold and the blade growing longer. 

He begins to walk back towards his previous battlefield, grabbing bits and pieces of metal as he does and fusing them together... He finds chains and fuses them together with plates of metal and rods of metal. He continues forward, marching towards his opponent....


Dracon Hellsing watches the boy fly off into the distance and turned his back. "It will be a while before he returns." He smirks, but soon he is surrounded by marines. "Oh?" He smirked. "If your leader couldn't defeat me, what makes you think you could?" The men clench their blades and guns tightly. "Because, We are strong!" They charge forward, Dracon blocks the first mans blade, reducing the cut to nothing more then a minor annoyance on his hand. 

However one of the marines comes in from behind and delivers a kick to the old mans back. "Nnngh...." He falls forward and is hit in the jaw with the butt of a rifle. "We are the Golden Snake Crew! We serve under Jinto Hazama! WE ARE MIGHTY! WE ARE MARINES!" The men shout, they continue to launch attacks against Dracon until the pirate finally punches one away. "50x power." He coughs. 

"I must admit... You are not at all what i expected nameless marines to be. You have proven you are quite strong indeed..." He smirked. "But now it is time i become serious." Within moments Dracon sends the marines flying, He is a blur to their eyes... Unable to keep up, they are defeated...

"STAND YOUR GROUND!" One of the marines shouts, slowly forcing himself to his hands and knees. "EVERYONE STAND YOUR GROUND! Lt. JINTO... WE MUST BUY LT.JINTO TIME!" He shouts, grunting and gritting his teeth as he tries to stand. "You wont need to anymore." A large shadow covers the ground and blocks the sun from the marines eyes. "J...Jinto!" He shouts. "What is that... thing?" Dracon's eyes widen for the first time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 14, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

The door to Kent's room opened, and Kent opened his eyes with a yawn. Gyatso stood in the doorway, only his silhouette visible from where Kent was lying. Kent sat up and rubbed his eyes. "Gyatso? What time is it? Did I sleep in?"

Gyatso stepped forward, and Kent was suddenly wide awake - killing intent was rolling off Gyatso like water, a sudden and violent fear gripping Kent and holding him down. "There was fighting in the halls," Gyatso said. His voice was low, but there was a harsh undercurrent to it - then the crushing fear abated and Kent was able to breath again. "Apparently your crew attempted to free my slaves."

Kent swallowed. "Slaves? What are you talking about?"

Green energy began to swirl around Gyatso. "Don't play stupid with me Kent! Who sent you? The government? One of the rival islands?" The energy was coalescing around him now, and Kent was seriously starting to freak out. "In a few hours' time, I will be a *GOD!* You will not ruin it all now!"

"Gyatso wait!"

"Coup de Grace!"

The energy snapped into place around Gyatso's body and he rushed forward almost faster than Kent could follow. But Kent was no amateur - seconds before Gyatso's hit landed his aura had formed, and he raised his arms to protect himself from the blow. Gyatso stopped suddenly behind him, his eyes cold. "You managed to deflect my first strike. You've gotten better."

"And you've gotten different," Kent said, throwing the covers off him and standing up. "The old Gyatso, the one who visited me on Starshine, never would've done this." His eyes narrowed. "You're completely insane."

Gyatso roared and turned on him, but Kent managed to block his strike. "Aura blast punch!" His fist connected with Gyatso's chest, and a ring of red energy expanded from the point of contact. But Gyatso shrugged it off and lunged forward, grabbing Kent's exposed arm and throwing him through the bedroom wall. 

Kent was back on his feet in moments, aura intensifying around him as his anger and excitement surged. He slammed the ground beneath him, sending rocks flying into the air. "Aura Earth Shockwave!" The attack threw Gyatso off his feet, and with a burst of speed Kent was there. "Geppou!" He flew into the air after the older monk, beating him relentlessly, sending him higher and higher. "Aura sky uppercut!" A particularly devastating hit sent Gyatso flying through the roof, and Kent followed him with Geppou, grabbing his ankles and spinning as they began to fall back to earth. "Aura Cloud Slam!" Kent hurled Gyatso at the ground, and the old monk crashed through the roof again before hitting the ground like a meteor. Kent landed not far away, breathing heavily.

Gyatso stood from the crater his landing had made, very much uninjured, tossing his hair back. "Alright. Is it my turn now?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 14, 2011)

*The East Blue, Syren Island...*
"Let's get all the supplies on board girls!!" 

Jessie's cheerful and excited voice boomed from the crows nest of the _Mary Catherine_. The newly minted caravel was still in dry dock, and would be shipping out today. Her father and brother were finishing up some last minute modifications to the wheelhouse, while Jessie's clones loaded on the much needed supplies for their journey to the Grand Line. J3, the ships self proclaimed "food expert," carried two heavy grain barrels across her shoulders. She was fanatical about keeping the ships kitchen fully stocked. 

Meanwhile J4 wheeled a large cannon onto the deck. Two glittering katana were strapped to a purple sash around her waist, and a medium sized bisento was strapped to a harness around her back. "If anyone messes with us we'll blow them out of the water," the warlike clone said with a grin. Jessie leaped down to the deck and stared doubtfully at the cannon. She preferred to do her fighting with her mallets and fists. "Do you really think we'll need that thing?" she asked. 

J4 nodded matter of factly. "The world is a dangerous place. Of course," she said simply. 

J2 and J5 appeared from below deck. "Everything's almost ready to go Miss Jessie!" J2 said cheerfully. Jessie nodded and smiled from ear to ear. This was going to be a great day, she thought to herself. 

"What a horrible day!" J6 moaned, as she dragged five cases of expensive looking luggage onto the deck. She glared at Jessie, still angry over being forced to leave the island where she was the queen bee. Jessie's father noticed the expensive luggage, filled to the brim with even more expensive looking clothing. "Oi! Where'd you get the money to buy all that?" Joseph Roseo asked in a gruff voice. 

J6 stuck her tongue out at him and sneered. "I took it out of your wallet...*dad*!" The petulant clone said the word dad in a mocking tone. "Just think of it as as my severance allowance..." A nerve throbbed across Joseph's forehead. He wasn't a man who struck his children, even the clones of his children, but he wasn't a pushover either. Jessie sighed as the eventual screaming match began. She couldn't help but chuckle however.

"I'm going to miss this."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 14, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Van vs Daniel*

Van stood up slowly still with his hand on his stomach or to be exact grabbing one of his sides, the last attack of Jacobs was a fierce one, he was lucky that his head was still in good shape otherwise that battle would be already over. The seventeen years old pirate raised his Hades again and pointed at Daniel who was still in his place though an enormous murderous aura was emanating from him"I can´t lose here...not in front of a marine or anyone"the boy said "Bullet rain"the member of the Atlas pirates muttered and pulled the trigger, one, two, three...five rimes at a great speed as if all the bullets were shot at once. 

The sound of the bullets crashing against the "armor" of the marine, the sound of them being deflected"Shit i can´t pierce through it"he said, but it was kind of late, from his gun smoke was coming out sign of the speed of the shots though he had to reload it and Daniel who until that time was only looking at Beelze"*Weak, Weak, weak!!!!*"the now beetle said as he rushed against Van with an amazing speed. The boy wasn´t in a good shape though with a fast movement he took his rifle by untying it from his back and  first tried to hit the marine with it though using only one hand to take the rifle while holding in the other one his Hades was not a good idea. The fruit user took the rifle and together with Van he sent it flying over a tree but this time the guy didn´t stop when he crashed against one but until he took down 4 trees. His body was a complete mess.

"*cough*...*cough* another direct hit...and I´ll be done...I don´t want to die yet"Van said trying to sit, another attack and he would be finished, maybe not dead but surely he would fall unconscious and by the way Daniel looks like...he was going to die. As he clenched one of his fists he noticed that it was gone, his Hades was gone. the gunslinger looked around with his only eye that was able to see, his left eye was closed and kind of swollen, the damage he received. Some seconds later he found it, the weapon was many meters away from him, no way he could get to it easily"*Time to kill you!!!*" a voice said. Beelze looked up just to see shadow about to fall on him, it was Daniel with his fist ready to punch Van and finish him once and for all, the gunner just reacted instinctively and took the rifle in a horizontal manner, the fist of the beetle hit it as Van remained with his arms stretched while using the weapon as a barrier though instantly he was pulled into the ground leaving the mark of his body and getting stuck in it.

"Crap!"he said and and using all his strength left he was able to  get out of the hole with the form of his body and dodge the fist of the member of Arachnophobia, rolling on the ground till he reached a tree were he sat awaiting for Jacobs to reach him once again, his left arm was barely able to move as he opened his Susanoo and looked inside, it was empty, he forgot to load it. While looking in his pocket for more bullets to at least try to put a little more resistance he thought Was it the end? apparently, lately he has been beaten like a stuffed animal by his opponents. was he really that weak? was he the weakest of the crew? hell no.

The brown-haired guy took out three bullets, the three of them of a shining blue color. The pirate smiled, apparently the luck was with him, he loaded his rifle with the three bullets as Daniel was getting closer"*It´s time to rip your arms and legs apart from your body!!!*"the member of the navy said and then jumped, it was his last attack and he would kill Van.*"Shut up, shit head, the one who will win is me!"*the D. yelled and  around a distance of 3 feet before the beetle could reach the  gunner"Devil crusher"the shining blue bullet came out from the rifle with an enormous potency piercing through part of the armor and making the marine to fall back some meters as his transformation was fading away, a second shot was heard before the big man could land on the ground.

"*how*you...?"Jacobs asked as he was going back to be the same shy and gentle guy, blood coming out from his mouth, his shoulder and his stomach"That´s the devil crusher....a special bullet....I created to be able to fight fruit users like you...despite all this fight was funny and you aren´t a bad guy, even if you are a marine i can´t kill ya even if I want to..."Van said and then stood up hardly, he knew that he wouldn´t go far from there but at least he should reach the entrance of the cave. With that he left Daniel lying on the ground while he went over the cave.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 14, 2011)

*Woodpecker pirates - Syren Island, East Blue*​
Billy was in love with the new and improved "Brown Dragon II", the raft Jackal had created was the source of many hugs for Billy, as Jackal could tell. Billy noticed the jealous looks. But he just turned his head the other way and enjoyed his sailing time.

Eventually though his favorite raft in the world needed some alone time and the red haired Woodpecker looked around. His mind was racing at that time. "HIDE AND SEEK!?!???" and there it was, a smile on Jackal's face suggested that that was his favorite game also, and he would even seek first. Perfect...

Billy turned around, his heart racing as his eyes scanned the area. A light bulb lit up over his head and the pirate captain jumped in the water. Next thing he knew Jackal was dragging him out. Damn his unfair playing first mate!!! DAMN HIM!!! He didn't count to ten like he was supposed to...

"You weren't at the count of ten, baka..." He had barely made it, was wet and could catch a cold. But he was sulking, there was no denying it. He must let the guy know the ugly truth, and he did in a slightly child-like angry tone. "You can't count. you're a stupid beardy-san..."

And then he felt a smack on his head. And then like a little 6 year old he looked up, not angry anymore, but with his innocent heart broken and tears in his eyes. "I was only trying to hide..."

Soon though it was all forgotten and the red haired pirate was back to his usual self, though he was wet to his bones. "I MIGHT CATCH A COLD!!! Ara? Jackal, we need a hair dryer!!!"

Yelling out some random orders Billy pestered his first mate until they reached land, and then he was silent as they went in to town, and left the "Bron Dragon II" to rest a bit. Having a crew mate made Billy happy, so he grinned while walking the streets of Syren Island, not knowing that this was the Water 7 of the East Blue.

Billy was much more in a singing mood so moving his arms up and down at the same speed he made steps, he just yelled out in a jolly way. 

"Look around you, Look beyond!!! You could make an unbreakable bond!!! The world around is not what it seems!!! Souls revealed beyond your wildest dream!!!

So many things I never could see!!! So many choices falling on me!!! Could it be my destiny?!? To be pirate ta-na-naa PIRATE KING!!! If YOUR **BABLAM!!!!**a big punch was delivered to Billy's fragile head by his first mate, enough already!!! Billy nodded and continued to walk beside the much bigger man.





.....


for a few steps...



.......



for a few more steps...


........




"Could it be my destiny to be Pirate king? To be pirate king? If my spirit is Stroong I could be the one!!! Ta-na-na-na and I won't give up the fight to be pirate kiiing!" Looking at his first mate Billy poked him once. "Ara, I'm still all wet, ne? What should I do?"

And then Jackal just grabbed him and threw him, and Billy flu away as if being fired out of a sling shot. "Arahahaha!!! Beardy-san is smart, the clouds and warm winds are my hair dryers..." Seconds later though his body started descending back towards the island. The manly Billy enjoyed the nice breeze, and wasn't the least bit worried, until his body smashed into something weird, a ship on dry land? Was it lost? And then he felt it, the most excruciating pain imaginable "Ow! I got a splinter under my nail... Ow ow ow...." The pain!!! Somebody HELP!!!


----------



## Noitora (Mar 14, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​

?Sounds like something we could do.?

?Not a problem, Braska, we said we would. Trust in us.?

???

?Hah, I expect my beauty will be deserving of the biggest reward, no??

?As long as I get to go all out, I?m in!?

_?We?ll win, no matter what.?_

?See, Braska, we?re all in. This is what namaka do, right?? Raven finished after the rest of the crew agreed with the plan. The easy going Captain flashed the knight a small smile as he raised his hand an arm towards him. Braska would be lying if he said he was not taken back, in all his years he had never seen such bonds. In his country people were generally serious without much closeness bar couples. Friends were those whom you had honour with. He stared wide eyed at the crew as he caught up with his emotion. These guys? were truly something.

*?Thank you? my friends.?* He said sternly, grabbing Ravens forearm in return. They gave each other an exchange of glances before they released and Braskas attention returned to Annie.
*?That would be most welcome, but I beg you not to put yourself in danger, I would not forgive myself if something happened to you, m?lady.?* With that he offered a small bow at the waist and turned on his heel.
*?Peace keep you, Annie. Come, the warehouse is not far.? *The group continued forward leaving the female pirate to her own quest, but the knight had the feeling he would meet this woman again, it was an odd feeling. After they saved the kingdom, what would happen next?

 It was not a long journey until they finally reached the warehouse, and as they did the sounds of bows being drawn sounded in each window along with movement in the bushes. The crew quickly reached for their weapons in defence and held their ground. Braska saw this coming and had warned the Uccello pirates before hand that the guards would be cautious.
*?Who goes there!?? *A voice bellowed from the inside. 
*?It is I, the Guardian of the Prince, Hextor.?* After some scuffling about the doors flew open and a tall, slim man with a spear in his hand peered forth towards the group, a smile growing on his features.
*?B-Braska! You returned, and with comrades! Have they come to assist us in your plan??* The knight nodded to the guardsman.
*?Indeed. I suggest to head to the docks as soon as possible and prepare the explosives. There is also a woman there who may assist you in battle, and the distraction, make sure she is not harmed.?* The man nodded before bowing to the gathered pirates.
?Thank you? we are in debt to you.? He said coolly, before rounding up his men.

Braska turned to the pirates as the guardsman prepared to head south, passing a map to each of the pirates.
?This is to the back entrance too, eh?? Kite grumbled as she peered over it. 
*?Indeed. It shall lead you through the back passage and into the royal chambers; you will be able to get the royal family out from there.?* The group of guardsman began to quickly head off south towards the city and its dock. The firework show would soon begin.
*?It is best we place ourselves in position ready to move as the majority of the marine force moves to the city. There will still be some gathered in the front courtyard, that shall be for myself and the Captain to handle. All of you, what you are doing, means the wo-?* However, he was cut off mid sentence.
?Braska.? Raven began. ?You don?t need to keep thanking us, we?re doing this because its? right, and of course a fun adventure, just do you best in the fight and don?t worry so much about manners, hm?? Raven gave the armoured man a small nudge with his elbow before looking over his crew.
?Lets do this, split as Braska recommended earlier, and we?ll meet in the middle.?

*?Aye Aye!? *The pirates called out with excitement. The Knight looked over in admiration, before focusing on his own resolve. Today, he would win back his kingdom and avenge the woman he loved. He swore upon in. As the pirates move into position, in the distance of the city the sounds of explosives shook the island, and the main force of marines quickly moved to investigate?

It was about to begin!


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 14, 2011)

*On the open ocean...*
It was a very pleasant day for the *X*treme Marine Squadron. They completed the Fleet Admiral's request by capturing the Phoenix Pirates and delivering them to the Blizzard Gaol, received medals for their duties and were no doubt in the Fleet Admiral's good graces. Though, Lucio was especially happy. He was a newly promoted _Lt. Commander._ Nothing, at the moment, could tell this man he isn't awesome.

*"ATTENTION XTREME MARINE SQUADRON MEMBERS!!! PLEASE REPORT TO THE DECK IMMEDIATELY!!! IT'S AN EMERGENCY!!! THIS IS NOT A BILL!!! *Cough, Cough* OOPS, I MEAN DRILL!!! BECAUSE IF IT WAS A BILL, WE'D BE IN TROUBLE BECAUSE I'M BROKE~!~!"* Lucio hollared on the speaker. 

The XMS members came dashing towards the deck at mach speed, prepared for battle. Each of them took a fighting stance as they arrived on the deck. They expected to see some sort of battle or conflict, so they'd be well prepared. No doubt they were excellent Marines. 

"Great, you're all here!" Lucio said with glee.

"What's the emergency?!" Serena asked as she scanned the deck.

"Watch this! *Moon walk!*" Lucio walked through the mast of the ship. He then walked through a series of crates as well before ascending the crows nest and falcon diving from in, only to phase through the deck of the ship. He then reappeared through the floor of the deck with a huge grin.

"Wasn't that cool?! I've been practicing with my powers through the week! There's still some stuff I don't get, though. I'm trying to figure out how to make only a single part of my body intangible. Once I learn how to do that, I'll be invincible!"

When Lucio opened his eyes, the deck was vacant. Everyone returned to whatever it is they were doing before they were rudely interrupted by their Commander's awesomeness.

*"OK, OK, OK!!! EVERYONE COME BACK TO THE DECK!!! THERE'S A REAL EMERGENCY THIS TIME!!!!!"* 

No one came.

Lucio kindly walked over to one of the cannons and fired it up. He shot it towards the sea. 

*"WE'RE UNDER ATTACK!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!"* Lucio yelled.

Everyone came dashing towards the deck again at mach speed. They were disappointed once again with what they saw. Lucio was standing there holding a parchment in his hand.

"Now for our assignment! There's a hostage situation!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 14, 2011)

*TFAJ: Gabriel*

Gabriel looked around the lavish living room, "You," he says, drawing his blade towards a pirate, one with wild spiky hair, "I'm in the need of a test dummy, and you'll do just fine."

"Eh? For what?" Brock asks, scratching his head, "Whatever, but you've got some balls taking on the Co-Captain punk!"

Gabriel rolled his eyes, "Co-Captain of pirates, I'm hardly impressed," Gabriel had recently been promoted to Garrick's first officer, though he wasn't one to brag about such trivial things.

"Shut yer mouth ya little shit!" Brock leaps forward, Gabriel simply concentrates on him, _"Now? No, I'll wait for the right moment..."_

He twists his body to avoid the spiked knuckled punch, instead his fist breaks through the wall, "Come on now marine, show me what you've got!" he leaps forward and begins to deliver punch after punch but Gabriel agilely avoids each of them until he finally catches one with one of his daggers, then does the same with Brock's other fist, "Seems we're at a stand still..." Brock says as they both try to over power the other.

Gabriel goes to deliver a kick to Brock's body, but the pirate doesn't attempt to block the attack, instead he goes for a headbutt. The kick connects but Brock simply grins as his hair stabs into Gabriel's torso.

Gabriel grunts before leaping back, "Pretty solid kick, but I think my hairs a little more solid, don't you think! Hahahaha!"

The marine removes his black coat and tosses it to the side, leaving him in a white sleeveless shirt that matches his snow white hair. He eyes his wounds, a few stabs, but nothing he couldn't handle, "I think now's the time."

"For what? You to give up? Yeah, that sounds about right," Brock begins to laugh but Gabriel simply bends his knees, *"Soru,"* he shoots forward at high speeds, taking Brock by surprise.

He stabs one blade into Brock's side and the other into his chest, "Gah! How did you!" but Gabriel doesn't stop there, he delivers a round house kick that sends him flying back. He then jumps after him, grabs his daggers and twists them around before finally removing them and taking another stance, "Come now Co-Captain, the fight has just begun."

*XMS: Marcus*

"I can't keep dealing with this bullshit..." Marcus says, referring to Lucio's antics, before stepping forward towards the commander, "So is it another mission about taking on little girls and women?" he says with a roll of his eyes before snatching up the parchment.

"Hostages?" he looks a bit surprised, he was expecting something more...Combat oriented, but this would due just fine. He tosses it back at Lucio, "It doesn't seem to be too far off from here, we should set out immediately."


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 14, 2011)

*Thickwater pirates vs. TFAJ and Bannon*

Bobby had finally managed to break his cuffs, after nearly ten minutes of picking the lock. The cuffs fell to the floor, and Bobby smiled in a deranged manner as he turned back to the marines fighting Brock. Mimi was standing aside, writing something in her note book (likely more depressing poetry). He noticed his new toys hanging from her belt. "Oi Mimi, gimme back my stuff!" He shouted as approached her. Mimi simply grabbed the two toys and tossed them over her shoulder, not caring where they went. 

Bobby grabbed the toys off the floor, and examined them to see if they had broken. "Hey." Bobby looked up to see Bannon's head looking down at him. "Whaaa!"

Bannon head seemed to be floating in the air, but was in fact simply poked out of another small black hole he'd opened. "I'm gonna need those back," Bannon said casually stepping out of the portal.

"No, they're mine!" Bobby slapped his hand onto the carpet, and the portion around him started to glow a bright yellow. Suddenly, the carpet sprung to life, forming a large flat teddy bear shape and loomed over Bannon. "Get him!" The wobbly creature charged at Bannon, who simply hopped into the air and pointed his hand to a nearby pillar. A portion of it suddenly vanished and reappeared above the crudely made teddy bear, dropping down and crushing it. Bannon then landed on the chunk of the pillar. "Hmph, this isn't even real gold. You guys are cheap," Bannon said playfully as he looked down at the shattered gold-painted rock.

Bobby's eye twitched with anger at the commodore. "I have another question for you. I was sent here to find something several days ago. It seems the taskforce is here for the same reason. You wouldn't happen to know where a large crimson chest might be, would you?"

"The one the boss keeps in the dining room?" 

"Oh, so it _is_ here."

Bobby's jaw dropped and his eyes bulged right after the words left his mouth. He had really slipped up this time. "No, forget I said anything. It's not...why am I even making small talk with you!?" Bobby ran off to another area of the cave. "Be right back!"

"Woah! Hey, we aren't done here kiddo." Bannon then followed after the little man as he made his way into another room and down a long hallway. "Man, these guys really did fix this place up nice. Hard to believe we're in a cave right now."


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 14, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra carried Drake along when she came across Van. "Oh, hey there. You don't look so good either." Van looked up at Nirra as he fell forward. Nirra leaned down and caught him with one arm before he hit the ground. She picked him up as well and threw him over her other shoulder. "Man, you guys can be really careless. This is the second time I've had to carry Drake back to the ship already. You guys really wouldn't have lasted in the Grand Line without me." Nirra said kindly as she started to board the ship. 

A few of the villagers eyed the giantess as she walked aboard. Nirra turned and smiled at the villagers from the ship. "Hey, I told you I'd take care of the problem. Some of the marines are probably laying around on the island somewhere. Do with them as you will."

_"When they wake up, could you thank them?"_

"Sure thing."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 14, 2011)

_*Marco Vladimir?.*_
?You?ll be *my* opponent pirate swordsman.? Shiyari stated, the look in his eyes saying that he was going to kill Marco. 

?tch.? Marco says. ?If you think you can handle me then fine!? He shouted, dashing forward towards Shiyari. He swung with both of his blades, but the swords were blocked by Shiyari?s single blade. They struggle against each other; teeth gritted, and upon realizing neither is going to overpower each other, disengage. They pressed off each others blade, falling a few feet away from each other. ?I?m somewhat impressed.? Marco said flatly. Shiyari says nothing, instead responding by swinging his sword at Marco with enough power to send a wave of sharp air at him. 

?Shit! A flying slash!? Marco dodges by running on the side of a building. As he leaps off the building and into the air, Marco peers down at Shiyari and says, *?War Hawk!? *Marco then swings with both of his swords, sending an equally powerful wave of air towards Shiyari.

Shiyari strikes at the wind upward, intercepting its flow and thus ending the attack. ?Damnit!? Marco said, angry that his attack hadn?t worked. He fell on to the ground and then darted towards Shiyari again. This time the two swordsmen engaged in several sets of slashes, but each was dodged. ?Can you at least say something!?? Marco asked. 

Shiyari didn?t respond. The swordsman simply sighed, but as they battle, Shiyari suddenly looks up into the sky which has begun to darken. ?Dusk is coming?? Shiyari muttered, ominously. 

?What!?? Marco asked confused by what the swordsmen meant. However, Shiyari simply raised his sword and sent a powerful slash in his direction. It knocked Marco back and through a wall. The swordsman looked up through the rubble, now on his back. His swords were in a X position and although he had blocked the attack, Marco still felt the incredible power. As Shiyari walks over to the hole he created, he stares down at Marco. 

?Come boy and see the true power of Dusk Dragon style.?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 14, 2011)

Nicholas Vs Vander

Nicholas avoided a blast from the cyborgs hand. He flipped to the right and slashed at the next blast, cutting it in half and sending them crashing into two buildings. The pirate captain lands on his feet and points his blade at the cyborg. "All right, I like this." He smirked, Nicholas had decided he would win this fight without using his devils fruit. His blade began to shimmer, Unlike Takeshi who brandished a single handed sword, Nicholas wielded the massive two handed sword Black Rose.

"Shall i show you, The power of the eighth petal first?" He swung the blade around in his hands. "I'll explain something to you first robot. The first few petals are nothing, they are merely a form of slash. It is the Sixth Petal that you truly begin to see this styles power." 

He raises his blade. "The seventh is stronger and the eighth stronger still." He dashes forward, The cyborg Vander fires another blast at him, Nicholas' blade pierces through and sends the projectile flying again. "Eighth Petal." A rose forms behind Vander. 

"Heavy Piercing." The blade pierces through the cyborgs chest, the petals blow away in the wind... "That, Is a one shot kill." Nicholas smirked. However Vander looked down at him. "Do you know what a Cyborg is?" He asks. "A human who turns himself into a machine.... Don't you think, i would find a way to move my heart!?" The mans arm swings back and slams into Nichola's face. "Nnngh.... My bad..." The pirates blade had slipped out of Vander as he flew backward.... "Come at me."

​


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 15, 2011)

*Alexis Riddle?*
Raeyr looks at her in an annoyed tone, "Look new girl...You clearly don't get how things work here...When stuff like this happens we go with it!"

An annoyed look popped up on Alexis?s face after Raeyr told her off. She then sighs. ?I guess this is what I get for joining this crazy crew. A crazy swordsman who talks to his sword and a bunch of crazier priests?? She muttered. 

As Raeyr engaged in battle with a little kid, Alexis shakes her head and turns her attention to the machine. ?If I can destroy that machine, I?ll be able to stop Gyatso?s ascension.? She stated. Alexis was no avid supporter of slavery and to her this was just wrong. A damn shame though. The way Gyatso described his transformation; it?d be amazing to watch. However, she couldn?t let a monster like him have that much power. *?Levitate!? *

Her body now floated in the air and with a powerful push, she flies towards the machine. Suddenly an electrical bolt flies at her and Alexis doesn?t react in time. Stricken by the bolt and losing concentration, Alexis hit the ground. Her body badly singed by the electricity, Alexis looks up to see what was responsible for the attack. 

Standing over her is a slender looking man with an evil grin on his face. In his hand he holds a staff, electrical energy still going through the staff. ?Sorry ma?am, I didn?t mean to strike you down. Allow me to introduce myself? I?m Brother Paul!? He told Alexis, he then pointed at Alexis with his staff. ?And you?ve probably figured out that wasn?t an accident and that I intend to kill you.? 

Alexis gritted her teeth, but then she suddenly spins, her legs going underneath Paul and knocking him over. ?oof!? The man said, as he hit the ground. Now Alexis stood over him. ?I?m not going to play your games, mister.? She stated simply with a fierce look in her eyes.

*World Pirates: Entering the Grand Line!*
Duke stood on the head of the ship, his eyes scanning the open sea ahead of them. ?We?re approaching Reverse Mountain!? Volstagg shouted from below. 

The pirate?s words were indeed true for up ahead there was a giant mountain. Duke grinned as he looked at the huge mountain. It was just another step that he had to climb, although a relatively huge one. Now most pirates were scared of the sight, but Duke looked forward to it. He was the man who one day rule the entire world so a mountain didn?t scare him. *?WHAT!?? *. 

Duke jumped down on to the deck to see what the problem was. ?what?s the problem-? Duke asked, but stopped as he saw Volstagg was shaking Hogun violently. ?Why didn?t you tell us earlier!?? He asked angrily. Hogun?s facial expression remained the same, calm. ?I figured you already knew.? Volstagg angrily pushed off Hogun. ?Don?t give me that crap!? He raised his fist to strike Hogun, but Duke stops them. 

*?Stop.?* He said simply and Volstagg froze. ?There will be no fighting on my ship?? He told both Hogun and Volstagg. The big man frowned, but then he lowers his fist. ?Now what?s going on here?? Volstagg shakes his head furiously. ?Hogun says we need a new type of compass to sail the Grand Line, otherwise we?re good as dead.?

Duke frowned, stroking his chin. 

?Have you asked Kaya yet, if she has the compass?? Kaya was the crew?s navigator, so maybe she would have one of these fancy Grand Line compasses. Volstagg frowns. ?Already did. She didn?t have any idea, either. Maybe if someone would?ve told her.? He said, glaring at Hogun who had his arms crossed.

Duke looked at the man, but didn?t have anything to say. He wondered though. How did Hogun know that would need that kind of compass? Duke figured he was just as dumb as Fandral and Volstagg, but the warrior was definitely hiding something from the rest of the crew. He would not ask him, though. The World Pirates didn?t inquire on each other?s past.


?Should we turn around?? Volstagg asked. Duke turned to Volstagg and glares. ?I don?t run away from anything. Not when we?re this close to the Grand Line.? He told Volstagg and his mind was already settled. They?d continue sailing towards the Grand Line. ?Besides, the current is already pulling us in.? said Duke, pointing at the sea as the ship was being pulled into the mountain. 

Volstagg?s eyes pop out of his head and he faints upon realizing this. Duke simply shakes his head. Fandral then came running on to the deck, stepping over Volstagg?s unconscious body. ?Oh, hi there VOlstagg.? Fandral said to his friend, before turning to Duke. ?We?ve got trouble captain.? He passed him a pair of binoculars and pointed behind them. There was another ship not far behind them. A flag flew high on the ship, displaying a pirate skull with a black blade behind it. It too was being pulled into the mountain?s stream. ?Shit. Not at a time like this??


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Entering the Grand Line!*

*Brolly Brandford*










​
The chef had briefly spoken to Shishi about the possible chance of finding out the cyborgs favourite dish. Though for the most part Brolly had simply admired how weird the creature was, prodding him from time to time in consideration. Once Shishi had finished speaking Brolly shuffled from foot to foot in thought.
*“I cook everything, you eat and see” *Before wandering off again, following a shiny glimmer along the decks surface; distracted once again. He would eventually get around to speaking with the entire crew, but he was a difficult one to have a proper conversation with, he usually simply spoke his mind and moved on.
*“I glad to find this ship.”* He said while continuing on, as if to show Shishi he was not completely lost in his own mind.

While relaxing on the ship and cooking on the deck he suddenly heard the crews’ voices begin to call out to each other as they came closer to Grandline. The chef waddled over to the rail and peer forward and see what they were up against. The rest of the crew were chattering about something he could not quite catch, something about a compass that they needed. Brolly wandered closer and stood in the background as he listened. It seemed as if even without the tools they needed they were still heading to Grandline. He briefly spoke up, excitedly shuffling on his feet.
*“What an adventure, many foods in Grandline I hear. We no need compass, we follow noses!”*

Suddenly one of the warriors caught something at the rear. The group turned to see what the fuss was about. It seemed as if they were not alone of this attempt to get into Grandline. Another pirate ship was being pulled into the current right behind them. Brolly was not completely void of reality; his hand making sure his giant fork was strapped on the rear of his belt. Knowing other pirates he had come across, they were a lot more aggressive and did not like to share food much like the marines. Brolly took a few whiffs in their direction, before licking his lips.
*“I smell good food on their ship, I want.” *He said as a matter of factly. The pirate ship was closing in on theirs but he could not quite make out who or how many were on board yet.

It was going to be exciting.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 15, 2011)

_*World Pirates…*_
“Shit. Not at a time like this…”
Duke watched as the pirate ship suddenly sped up, pulling besides the Avenging Norseman. The two ships were now directly in front of the mountain and the current started to go upward. Duke rushes over to the side of the Avenging Norseman. He needed to talk with the captain of this pirate crew. He raised an eyebrow when he saw it was a woman. Duke wasn’t really a sexist, just honestly surprised to see a woman captain. Strapped to her back was a giant sword and she had a cold look on her face. “Hey!” He shouted to her. The woman continued to ignore him, though. “What the hell!? Are you deaf?” He shouted.


The woman still didn’t respond, though. However, a dark-skinned man with four arms steps forward, appearing behind the woman. “No, Captain Eve is not deaf. You’re simply not worth her time.” A sweat tic appears on Duke’s head. “Not worth her time? Do you know who the hell I am-“ 

“No and we don’t care either. Now get out of our way, we’re going to the Grand Line.” 

“What the hell do you think we’re doing you four-armed bastard? We’re heading to the Grand Line too.” Duke said with a smirk on his face. The four-armed man chuckled. “I assume you have a log pose then?” He asked. Duke’s smirk vanished replaced by a frown. “Uh, no…” 

“That’s too bad. You need one to sail the Grand Line.” He stated pulling out the crew’s on fancy compass. Duke eyes widen when he sees that. “hey! Can we borrow that?” Duke shouted. The wind was starting to get stronger and rain had started to beat down on them, so he had to shout. The four-armed man didn’t respond, though. He looked down at Eve, his captain whose eyes were now focused on Duke. “That man is annoying me, Toro….” She pulls out her giant sword and points at Duke. “Get out of my ship’s way.” She told Duke, her voice stern. Duke grinned, “sorry lady, no can do! I’m going to the Grand Line whether you like it or not!” 

Eve turns to Toro. “Open fire!” She shouted and Duke’s eyes pop out of his head. *“WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU CRAZY WOMAN!?”* Eve performs a powerful slash with her sword, cutting the air between the ships and sending a powerful wave of razor wind in his direction. Duke narrowly manages to dodge it and he looks back over to Eve. She has a seriously pissed off look on her face as she tightens her grip on her sword. 

*“SHUT UP! DON’T TALK TO ME AS IF YOU’RE ON MY LEVEL!” *Eve told Duke, angrily. Duke tightens his fist. “Fine then, crazy woman! Let’s go!” As the two ships are pulled upward, Duke struggles to maintain balance.* “MAN YOUR BATTLE STATIONS, MEN! WE’VE GOT A BATTLE!” *He shouted over the winds as the ship flew upwards to the top of the mountain. The Warriors Three all started to load the cannons, opening fire on the enemy ship. The Maxima returned the favor. 

Now with a wild grin on his face, Duke shouts to Eve, “Only one of us is going up, the other is going back down!” He then says, *“Animate!” *His cloak ripples and yes, it shifts into giant bat wings which expand and Duke grins. This was a new trick he had come up with and it seemed to be working. He flies over to Eve’s ship, landing in front of Eve. The woman eyes him dangerously her hand on her giant sword, “Prepare to die, you ignorant man…”


----------



## Cooli (Mar 15, 2011)

After hearing the plan and given the command to move out, everyone quickly headed to their positions. Parrot and Dove headed to the west gate, Snipe and Ryuu headed to the east, Kite had transformed and took Thrush on her back to head to the rear gate, while the Captain remained behind to lead the charge with Braska. However, when Braska turned to confirm with Raven, Raven was gone. ALRIGHT! LETS GET THIS STARTED!!! KONGOU KONGOU NO... Raven had already went out to the front line, and was already at the main gate about to barge his way in. He didn't care about stealth or waiting for distractions. If he was going to do it, he was going to do it in plain sight BARRAGE!!! with immense force, he blasted open a hole in the main gate. Immediately sirens and horns were sounded and the marines came rushing.

*So reckless.* but Braska couldn't deny the boy's spirit. *YOU HEARD HIM MEN!!! CHARGE!!!*

Elsewhere, the others were almost to their designated positions. So it's begun already? Must have been Raven. He can never wait for anything. Parrot turned to Dove Lets hurry. If we can destroy the boats in time, they'll have no way to retreat with a nod, they hastened their pace.

What the hell? He couldn't even wait till we made it to our posts?

Don't worry, we're almost there. We'll make it Ryuu said calmly as he grabbed Snipe by the waist. Just hang on.

Hey, hey! What are you..!?!?

Kaze Sori! instantly, a burst of wind propelled them forward and into the air at an amazing speed, though this was short lived as the wind quickly halted and they began to free-fall Dammit. I still need more practice. Tenryuu Tempest! Rather than for attacking, Ryuu used this ability to slow their decent, landing them just in front to the gate, behind thick trees. Surprisingly unnoticed by the guards. See, that wasn't so bad. Ryuu quickly surveyed their situation How do you suppose we take out the guards?

Before we do that, you can unwrap your hand from around my waist she said as she pushed Ryuu away.

I apologize. I became distracted and forgot to let go.

Yeah, whatever. Anyway, as for the guards she took out her bow and grabbed one of her arrows They aren't the ones we have to worry about. she fired the arrow, which released a net, trapping the guards at the gate


In the sky, Kite and Thrush were observing everything. Seems things are starting to heat up. We should hurry, or else we'll get left behind. Kite then turned and descended, but not before swooping down and taking out the guards stationed there.

Nothin but trash. Hey Thrush, you ready? Thrush had pick-pocketed the unconscious guards and tied them all up. Yeah, I just finished. Lets go!


----------



## Gaja (Mar 15, 2011)

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Going up Reverse Mountain*​
Shishi was on the deck observing Reverse Mountain with his built in scope. Truly it was an interesting thing, water going upwards... The android, in his casual form, listened to Brolly as the two weird figures "talked" for a bit. Indeed the World pirates were made up of weirdos. It was given that there were a lot of weirdos in this world. But the World Pirates were up there with the best, for sure. Which crew could say to have this many out of the ordinary members in it? Very few...

As the Black Blade pirates pulled alongside them Shishi dropped his peaceful nature and let his assassinations protocols take over. * “MAN YOUR BATTLE STATIONS, MEN! WE’VE GOT A BATTLE!” * The large round figure forgot to take his disguise off and made a few steps forward.

As Eve Mendez shouted at Duke Shishi yelled out while running towards the enemy ship. "Advisory: It is not possible to destroy the captain. It is suggested that you run while my weapon warms up, meatbags." With a swift jump the masked android landed on the deck of the enemy ship. A somewhat impressive feat since they were already going upstream. There though he was greeted by Grim instead of using his jet boots to kick Shishi of their ship and in to the ocean used his flame thrower and send a stream of fire directly at the World Pirate member.

The attack landed clearly, and Grim laughed, thinking that Shishi was just a fat man who would now run around scared. To his great surprise the "fat" exterior burned, for seconds, but the "man" did not move an inch. It was as if it didn't hurt him. "Well since you survived, wanna hear a knock knock joke?"

"Statement: Even an android is allowed some fun once in a while, right captain?" His disguise dropped and the familiar android walked out, with every intention to burn a hole through the body of this meatbag that went by the name Grim. A new addition to his arsenal though was a massive drill, instead of his left arm which unluckily blew up in his fight against Mambo. But it was of no further consequnce, it was a spare part, his true parts were somewhere in the Grand Line and the android was determined to find them.

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
Two awesome figures stared down. Jones, a bounty hunter who looked like he came from another world, and Semmy, a talking panda pirate wearing his trademark shades with his paws crossed. Boss Dante already found a play mate so the panda wouldn't take this one aboard the Satan's Mistress, last time he did so the ship suffered extensive damage from his and Jason's attack. And surely Dante would punish Levy if the same thing happened again, their captain just didn't have it in him to hurt his favorite panda, or so Semmy thought.

So as a sign of good faith he'd brawl outside of the ship. Jones, the cowboy bounty hunter with a cyborg arm grinned like a lunatic. As he was about to say something he noticed Semmy point his furry fingers in a directions. "*Look!!! Another group of bounty hunting cowboy ninjas!!!!*" Surprised and thrilled that there was another group doing the same thing as they were, Jones wanted to ask them if they also loved pandas, but as he looked all he saw were his associates. But before he had a chance to turn his head back at Semmy, a furry fist connected with his face, sending his flying. "*Kuma ken.*"

The furry figure spoke after landing on his furry feet adjusting his shades. By having Jones look in to another direction he could use his new secret weapon and close the distance in a split second to land the good old Kuma Ken. Jones was on his knees and dirty from making friends with the ground, though he was not out. His eyes widened in shock, how could a panda lie? How was it possible that a panda would use deceit to get an edge in a fight? Truly he was the Devil King's panda. He would have to take it out...

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ East Blue*​
So far the fight wasn't going Pattaya's way. He got hit with a couple good shots, while he barely connected with the old man. It was a bit surprising to the Marine officer, who apart from being much younger considered himself to be in much better shape.

"You have old mans strength..." Gerald looked at him, was that Pattaya's analysis of the pirate? If so then this would be a short fight indeed. So far Gerald assumed the role of the quiet one, while Pattaya did most of the talking and yelling. The two men looked at each other as Pattaya reduced the distance between them by stepping forward a couple of times. Gerald, to Pattaya had a really awkward fighting style as he wouldn't keep his hands up until he was ready to punch. Having no guard when kicking also meant that you were open to getting hit when you kick.

The Marine smiled and launched himself forward, his hands up as he fired a straight right directly at Gerald's face, who avoided it by sidestepping, he was quick. The Marine though didn't plan on just throwing punches and literally jumped towards the pirate and went to him him with a flying knee. His entire body lifted of the ground as if he was about to take of in a plane like fashion. That didn't last though as his knee found its mark in the stomach of the pirate. Gerald's eyes narrowed in pain as he jumped back.

"Gr...." As he came to a stop the old man looked up front but couldn't see his opponent anywhere. He didn't lose his cool though and when he noticed a shadow move on the ground he jumped back once again, the pain from Pattaya's attack still affecting him, but he fought through it. And just as he jumped back Pattaya came landing an axe kick just inches in front of the pirates face. "Don't worry next time I'll get you!!!"

"I'm afraid there won't be a next time young one, I'll be putting an end to this fight..." The man would hold his stomach for a few more seconds before he started growing, a wild smile on his face, fur growing on his entire body, his teeth sharpened up as he assumed his Hybrid point. "Prepare yourself!"

The cat like figure yelled out honorably as he fired of a barrage of punches at Pattaya, the first one or two missed barely, but the next four or so landed and send the marine in to a near by convenience store. For a few seconds nothing could be heard, and Gerald reverted back to his human form. He didn't want to do it to such a young man, but he just wouldn't go down. As he turned around Gerald walked out of the street and towards the source of much noise, no doubt the place where captain Dracon was fighting. "WAIT!!! I'm not done yet..." a loody figure stood up from the ruble, a bloody nose and bruises over his body, but his eyes suggested that he was nowhere near done.

"Me me no Mi: Rusukaina Goat... hybrid point..." It was time for Gerald to see the power of the PwnGoat Jr.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 15, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Going up Reverse Mountain*

*Brolly Brandford*










​
Brolly had continued to stand on the side lines with his never changing expression watching the scene unfold before him. The Captain was yelling out the ship that had come along side them, and she began to yell back in anger. After the increase in tension it was not long before a battle had commenced with canon balls flying towards both ships. As Brolly stood on the raising ship, his nose took a few more whiffs towards the enemy ship. He could almost taste the food that had been created there. Of course he did not think it matched his own at all, but he was getting slightly hungry due to everyone moving about.

  The chef began to wander over to the edge of their ship, canon balls barely missing him as he moved forward. Once his senses had locked onto the kitchen Brolly seemed to use his devil fruit, creating a bed of jelly under his feet, before bouncing himself across to the other ship. As the two other members of his crew battled on their deck as well, Brolly wandered past the fighting and into the interiors. It was not long before he found their kitchen, with a series of pies already constructed for his use. His long tongue ran over his lips in a fluid motion before he began to happily consume the pies swiftly, yumming them down quickly.

Suddenly from behind there was flash of speed, which Brolly barely caught wind of. He quickly leapt to the side to avoid a slamming palm into the kitchen desk in front of him. The whole counter cracked and shook from the impact which had skimmed the odd looking chef. Brolly rose back up to full height after skidding along the wooden floor, a sweat drop lowering at the back of his head. A round individual stood where he just was, his brow heavy and stern, a man whom would not take his kitchen being invaded lightly.
?Get out of my kitchen!? The round man roared while flicking his gaze towards Brolly, a vein pumping in his forehead. 
*?Pies were tasty, yum yum?* Brolly replied to the command while shuffling on his feet excitedly.

?You made the biggest mistake of your life, you fool, coming into my kitchen? He began, while standing in an offensive pose. 
?I am Tong, the Chef of the Black Blade pirates, the unbeatable chef. You will regret the day you stumbled into my kitchen and consumed my food, they are not for you, weaklings, they are for my crew. Today is ? ARE YOU EVEN LISTENING?!? Tong suddenly bellowed as he noticed Brolly was gazing off into the distance in a rather confused state. He did not reply, showing just how much attention he was giving. In a burst of rage Tong thrust his palm forward, roaring his attack.
?Fine, just die! Palm Thrust!? A powerful pressure of air exploded from the chefs palm and plummeted towards the intruder like a train. The excessive and wood breaking from the pressure cause Tongs view to be obstructed to see the result of his attack, a cloud of dust dancing between them.
?Tch. Bastard, making me damage my own kitchen. His entire crew will pay for this.?

 The dust began to settle and the sight caused Tongs eyed to briefly widen in shock though they quickly narrowed in anger. Brolly still stood with one arm raised towards his attack, and between them stood a dented wall of jelly. The creation crumbled down in slobs and spread out over the floor, the pressure of the attack causing it to break apart. Tong cracked his knuckles, never showing anything but seriousness.
?A devil fruit user, are you. No matter, I?ll crush you all the same. That was not my strongest Palm Thrust, weakling. You should simply give up now, you?ll die anyway? 
There was a moment of violence as the round chef threw his taunt at Brolly until finally the World Pirate chef replied, finally settling a proper gaze onto Tong.
*?Me be greatest chef in the world, no die here?* The whole aura around Tong shook in rage as he was talked back to. First his kitchen had been invaded and now this weakling dared to talk back to him.

?Unforgivable??

?Unforgivable, unforgivable? UNFORGIVABLE,! UNFORGIVABLE!!!? He roared out, pulling back both his arms to prepare for a double palm thrust. As Tong released his attack Brolly quickly rose his own hand again towards the second rate chef, a tsunami of thick jelly pouring forth to create wall after all.

*?Zeri Zeri no Sticky Shield?*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 15, 2011)

_*Rush vs Toro*_

"You've got to be kidding me," but Rush quickly gets over the fact that he'll have to do battle while...Well going up the side of a mountain, "Very well. You, guessing you're the first mate going by how protective you are of your little captain?"

"Little Captain? Look rabbit, milady will annihilate your weakling of a captain!"

"It's possible."

"What? You have such little faith in your Captain?"

"Well, I mean, he is an idiot. It wouldn't be that surprising."

"You...You must be a cabin boy or something...There's no way an upper member of the crew could feel as you do."

"First mate," he says plainly, holding up a furry finger.

"I-I don't-!"  the next thing he knows he's got Rush's foot stabbing into his gut, "Ghah!" there is a pause before he goes crashing back into the ship.

"Fool, of course Duke is going to win," he says, arms crossed, "He may be an idiot, but I know one thing from first hand experience," he takes a stance, "He's strong."

*Atlas Pirates*

Nirra continued through the island, picking up wounded after wounded until arriving back at the ship, "Here we go," she dropped off Drake and Van on the deck, Kong made his way down her long body as well, approaching Drake's downed body with a sympathetic look.

"Don't worry...Buddy...It'll take a lot more than this...To kill me," Henry soon arrives on the scene, wearing his doctors coat, "No, much more of this and you'd be dead." he says, examining his Captain.

"Even with your freakish body," he turns towards Nirra, "Amazon, transport him to the infirmary so I can get this poison out of his system. You can bring the gunner as well, he'll need treatment." 

"Hold on dammit..." Drake barks, "I need to make sure everyone gets back..." he turns towards Nirra from the ground, "Can you bring me over to the railing?"

"Don't be a fool," Henry shakes his head, "Wait any longer and there won't be anything left for me to treat."

Nirra simply nods, honoring his request and bringing him to the railing, "Well then I guess they'd better hurry..." the paralyzed captain says.

He takes a deep breath, "Rufio! Randall! Ghosty! Red! Get...Get back here already!" he screams, his voice ringing through the island.

"I'm right here, no need to yell," Randall says from bellow, "You really sent me for a ride before," he says, rubbing the side of his head, "Though my opponent was gone when I got myself back together."

Drake grits his teeth, "That shadow bastard..." Randall shoots him a confused look as he gets on board, "Eh, I'll explain another time, but for now, ARE THE REST OF YOU COMING BACK OR SHOULD I JUST KILL MYSELF NOW!"

Suddenly a mirror forms above the ship and Rufio crashes out of it, *"Oh, hey there Cap, you look like shit,"* he says bluntly. Clemens then comes out, though landing with more grace than the chef, "People heard your voice from Raftel," she says, rubbing her temples.

Drake grins "Then I guess the people of this island will be hearing my voice when I reach Raftel," his motionless body rolls its eyes, "Now just one-"

Alastor then reunites with his body and reaches the ship, "We ready to go or what?"

"Right! Edward get us out of here! Henry heal me and the rest of us up before I-!" Drake then passes out.

*"Does he realize that Edward...And Henry...Are the same people?"*

*"What?"* Edward and Henry somehow say at the same time.

*"Uh, never mind,"* Rufio says with a gulp, *"I'll grab the wheel."*


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 15, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates: Levy vs. Alfgeir*
*“That ain’t enough to defeat me you fishy bastard!”*Alfgeir brought his gigantic axe down on Levy, the fishman ducks and rolls to the side. He was still amazed that Alfgeir had taken one of his punches without even flinching. This man was a lot stronger then Levy had originally, though. But he still wasn’t on levy’s level. All humans were beneath Levy and the superior fishman race! Launching himself into the air, Levy leaps over Alfgeir’s gigantic body somehow and shouts, *“Fire Flower Heel Drop!”* He brings the back of his foot downwards on Alfgeir, like some type of hammer. 

The result is a powerful shockwave which splits the ground underneath the gigantic Alfgeir. Alfgeir’s knee slams into the ground from the force and his head hangs. Levy landed behind the giant. 

“How do you like them apples?” He asked waiting to see Alfgeir would get back up. Somehow, Alfgeir rises again. He clearly had been hurt, but his eyes still had that manic look in them and a large grin was on his face. *“THAT THE BEST YOU GOT!?” *

The giant man charges at Levy, but midway during his mad Viking charge, he starts to spin with his axe out at the side. As he spins, he starts to pick up speed. Soon a gigantic tornado was forming in front of Levy and the fish man’s eyes widen. *“Odin Wind!”* Alfgeir shouts, finally finishing his spin. He swings his axe, sending all of the energy he gathered while spinning in a powerful wave of razor wind. It cuts through Levy’s body and the fish man howled in pain. 

Before he could recover, though, Alfgeir darted forward with speed a man his size shouldn’t have. They just shouldn’t. But then again, Alfgeir was a cowboy ninja Viking; he had to be somewhat quick. His huge hands, easily the size of two human’s skull wrap around Levy’s head. With a mad grin on his face, Alfgeir slams his head into his. *“Launch of Champions!”* He recoils in pain but the giant man only laughs as blood drips down from his head.

Levy fell back from the blow and Alfgeir starts to laugh again, *“Gwahahaha! I thought fishmen were supposed to be stronger then humans?” *The giant of a man rushed forward while Levy was still dazed and swings, *“Wolfbane Courage!”* The force of the impact creates a powerful shockwave in the shape of a wolf head and Levy flies away into the forest.* “Gwahahaha!”* Alfgeir said, laughing. 

Things were indeed looking grim for the Fishman. While he seemed to be getting weaker, Alfgeir only continued to get stronger and stronger…


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Nicholas Vs Vander-

"Alright, So i've understood i can't beat you with my second strongest stab." Nicholas cracks his neck and slings his blade over his shoulder. "But i've also come to realize something else." Vander raises an eyebrow. "I don't need to use my sword." Vander clenches his fists. "You mock me." Nicholas just smirks back at him. "Oh no, I don't mock you." He sheaths his blade behind him and clenches his fists. "I'll end this in one strike." 

Vanders eye twitches, "Then bring it!" The cyborg rushes at Nicholas. "There is one thing i haven't tried yet." He smirked. "The common weakness of all humans, Cyborgs are no different." Nicholas lowers his body as he dashes forward, Vander pulls his arm back to deliver a powerful right strike, But Nicholas doesn't worry...

Time seems to slow as the two near each other, Nicholas' hair blows in the wind, his coat wafts in the wind and furls at the edges, "Seventh Thorn...." Nicholas curls his fingers into his palm at the second joint... "Armor Breaker." the bottom of his palm slams into Vander's chin. His head begins to bend backward as Nicholas stands up to follow his attack through. 

The cyborgs teeth begin to crack as his jaw is forced upward. His glasses break and fall away. "H...HOW!?" Vanders voice begins to crackle as the false skin around his neck peels away, wires can be seen snapping, fluid spraying outward as they continue to break... Soon, Vanders head is completely severed from his body...

"The common weakness... Without a head, you can't function." Nicholas smirked, his right hand covered in oil and blood.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron*
"It doesn't seem to be too far off from here, we should set out immediately."Anya nodded to Marcus, who usually annoyed her with his pompous attitude. The marine was right; the cruise ship was indeed in the general East Blue area. She was also rather restless since her first mission; she wanted to bust more pirates. That girl back there, in the Phoenix Pirates, she hadn?t given her much of a problem. For some reason, she had a feeling that the girl was holding back, though? 

No matter, she still had a letter of commendation from the Fleet Admiral himself. Upon seeing it, she nearly fainted. She?d also pinned on her wall along with her other two medals to track her progress as marine. Maybe one day, she?d be able to showcase her new collection to Ripper? 

She clenches her fist, reminding herself that one day she?d find him and when she did, Anya would be a strong marine. She didn?t care what assignment he was on. She just wanted to prove herself to her old mentor. Now reminded of her goal, Anya says, ?I agree with Marcus. Let?s go!?

And with that, the Xtreme Machine turned around from its preplanned designation and towards the cruise ship. 

----

The cruise ship was very close to Xtreme Squad. Standing on the deck of the ship were pirates, armed with pistols and guns. They had tattoos of a smiling Jolly Roger on their backs, representing their faces which had the same maniac grin. They guarded the ship and kept watch for any approaching marine ships. Their captain had said that the marines would send a marine ship after the negotiator had arrived. He arrived an hour ago, meeting with the captain of the crew. They went into a room and the man never came out?

The pirates figured their captain had killed him; they all knew how the heartless bastard was. He?d sacrifice their lives if he deemed necessary, but they were willing to give their lives for their captain. Each one of them wouldn?t allow anyone to pass them and get into the cruise?s ship rooms. For in each of the rooms, an important guess was being held hostage?


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 16, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater pirates*

Bobby sped down the hall, trying to evade Bannon however he could. The only lights left this far into the cave were the candles on the wall. Otherwise, the place was starting to look like an actual cave again. As Bannon chased bobby down the dimly lit corridor, he glanced at his surroundings. "Geez, this place is a lot bigger than I thought." Bannon had lost sight of the little man as he closed in on the end of the hallway. There were several doors, at the end. However, only the one straight in front of him seemed to have any light coming the other side. 

Bannon slowly creaked the door open, to find a large white room. It seemed to resemble a playroom for a child, with large teddy bears and houses made from bulding blocks scattered throughout the room. "What the..."

"Pihah!" Bobby hopped out from one of the giant teddy bears and faced Bannon. "Look! You're in my room now! Here, you won't get away!" Bobby turned around. "Wake up!" The teddy bears in the room suddenly got to their feet. A toy box in the corner of the room popped open, and hundreds of tiny plastic soldiers hopped out. 

"My fruit lets me control any toy I've created through my own will." Bannon looked around the room, eyeing the numerous living toys. "Once I've got you, I'll add you to my collection."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 16, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ Storming the Castle of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor
*











​
  A hole exploded in the main gate, the marines inside whom had been ordered to remain quickly preparing themselves for battle. They scrambled to draw their blades and guns being quite surprised at such an obvious attack, even more so as it was reported to be occurring at the docks. Not letting their confusion completely ruin them, they began rushing towards the broken gate to intercept whatever threat came their way. 
A deep voice sounded from the falling dust and rubble, as the sounds of metal boots stomped along the rocky floor.
*“Lionheart..” *Suddenly a claymore was thrust down, separating the cloud of dust; however the pressure from the attack sent the majority of the marines finally back into the courtyard. Moments after a few chosen guardsmen, and Captain Raven charged forward and began fighting the marines still standing, as well as thoseit enough to get back to their feet.

   Braska was soon to move forward himself with his large claymore in both hands as he dragged it along the stone ground. Sparks flickered in its path as he narrows his attention onto one of the marines returning the charge. As the man came into range he turn his blade to the flat side and slammed it counter clock wise into the marines side, sending him flying across the courtyard. 
*“Push through, Captain, take down as many along the way as you can.”* He bellowed out as he continued forward. Some of the guardsman here would keep the marines in check if they were lessened by himself and Raven. Braska continued to thrust and swing his claymore in his path, knocking the fodder marines aside and rolling along the rock.

   The Knight could not help but feel inspired by the Captains spirit; it was something he could not measure that matched his own resolve to restore this kingdom. This Captain, no, his entire crew were a group of great characters. People whom deserved respect for what they were doing today, who would always hold his debt. His eyes soon gazed upon the great stairs leading to the front entrance to the inner castle. It was quite a climb, as well as series of corridors leading the section where Sheerer would most likely be held up. From what he had seen, this man was strong and his eccentric personality caused people to underestimate him.

    The pair continued forward after besting a majority of the cluster of marines in the front courtyard. Ahead stood the large doors that would lead to the inner sections of the castle, and eventually the inner sanctum where Severtham Sheerer would be dining. 
*“It is not far now”* Braska stated firmly with his eyes burning with resolve and determination. His kingdom would go enslaved much longer thanks to the assistance of these pirates. However soon his resolve would be wiped cleanly from is person. As the duo closed in on the stairs the sounds of footsteps echoed from the darkness of the door. They stopped in this tracks upon the stairs to gaze upon the new obstacle. 












_“I knew you couldn’t stay away, Braska.”_ Upon hearing the alluring tune of that voice, the knights world shook, his eyes widened and his gaze pierced ahead with sweat trickling down his skin and his hand shaking. It was not possible, it could not be.
*“Who is that?”* Raven asked as he caught Braskas reaction to the voice while a woman slowly began to come into view ahead of them.
*“Rynia… my wife.”* His hand clenched tightly still in shock at how this could possibly be. She was dead, he could have sworn it. Was she here to assist them in taking the castle, or… no he could not believe such a thing. Something about her was wrong. The beautiful brunette finally came into full view on the stairs with a slim smirk sitting on her lips.
_“A shame, I let you escape the island to live but it seems you have only returned to die.” _She arrogantly spoke, a hand wrapping around the katana at her hip.
*“What…This… can not be you.”* The blonde haired man replied, his shock subsiding, anger replacing it.
_“Simple, I shall kill you both here, that should satisfy Sheerer-sama.”_ Her smirk grew deviously as she drew her katana from her hip.
*“Go ahead, Captain.”* Braska said firmly with his locked ahead on the woman he loved while his hand slowly began to draw the claymore from his back. The woman he held so dear now stood ahead of him wishing to kill him. It made no sense, she was never like this. He could not put his finger on such a strange change of personality, but he would soon find out.

*“This is something I must see to.”*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaizo Vs Sorai

The marine grips his side, He knew from the moment he was struck, He would have to go all out. "You will die foolish child." Sorai raised his blade up and dashes forward, Kaizo sighs... "I wanted to save this for the captain... But i suppose, I can use it now." He spins around, His blade connecting with Sorai's and cutting through the metal. "W..What!?" The old mans eyes widen as his blade is destroyed in a single hit, his opponents steel cutting into his body...

Sorai leaps backwards and tosses off his excess weight in the form of his carrier. "I suppose, Now i must become serious." Kaizo smirked. "Oh? You've got weights, interesting." Kaizo grips his cloak. "You see..." He throws the excess material to the ground, it lands with a loud THUD! "I  have gotten special permission to not have a standard marine uniform." He then tossed off his belt, a louder THUD!!! Could be heard. 

"In order to grow stronger, I have prepared an added two hundred pounds."
 He smirked. "In my belt." he then tosses off his sandals, they too land with a thud. "Ive forgotten the total weight." He stretched out and grips both blades tightly. "But i can assure you, This fight will end with the next attack."

Sorai nods. "Then so be it." The two cross both blades over their sides, holding their arms in an X formation. They dash towards each other, as they meet midway they both slash outward... By the finish both men are standing ten feet apart. "You did well..." Sorai smirked, blood slowly dripped from his mouth as his wounds exploded open. "As did you." Kaizo reaches up and wipes blood from a cut on his left cheek. "But you missed."


----------



## Cooli (Mar 16, 2011)

_"His wife? But wasn't she supposed to be dead?"_ Raven had a puzzled look on his face as he stared at Braska and then turned to view the woman now in front of them. After a quick exchange of words between Rynia and Braska, Braska asked Raven to keep going. Keep going? But if we both take her on, we'll definitely win. If I leave now, how will I know you won't let your emotions get the better of you? he cracked his knuckles as if he was about to take her on himself. His words had a point. In such a tense situation, one's emotions could be their downfall

Braska took in Raven's words and took a deep breath to calm himself *Do not worry. We shall see each other again. Your opponent is Sheerer, as Rynia has now become mine. We must each quickly attend to our own duties and battles. Now GO! You must defeat Sheerer in my stead*

Raven nodded Just don't die. I made a promise to help you, so you must be alive in the end in order to see that I complete it. With that, Raven ran off past Rynia and up the stairs to take on sheerer.



*At the West Gate...*

Well now, for a place that's supposed to be their escape route, it sure isn't guarded very well. Parrot and Dove had made it to their positions, but oddly enough, there wasn't a single guard or person to be found. I guess the first thing we should do is destroy the boat? Dove simply nodded as Parrot pulled out his instrument and headed for the boat

"STOP RIGHT THERE!!!" suddenly, like a flamethrower, a wall of flames was created between Parrot and the ship. "In the the name of Captain Sheerer and that of the Marines, I hereby place you two under arrest!!!" After turning around to see where the voice came from, Parrot and Dove seemed to be surrounded by a dozen or so well-armed men, and a woman donning a unique sword and shield.

Seems, like I was wrong. This place actually was guarded  Parrot raised his hands as a sign of defeat, as Dove hid behind him.

"If you come quietly, no one need get hurt." I'm sorry, but I can't do that. See we got a mission, and our Captain wouldn't be to happy if we didn't come through on our end. Parrot lowered his hands and gripped his shamisen So if you wouldn't mind giving us some privacy......Sound Amp Parrot strummed his instrument, releasing powerful and loud sound waves that caught the marines and the woman off-guard, forcing them to cover their ears as they were blown backwards.



*At the Rear Gate...*

Hey Kite, it's so dark. Are you sure we're going the right way?

Would you shut up already!? If we keep making noise, then they'll find us!

"Oh, but we already have," a voice echoed down the tunnel.

Kite...what's that beeping noise? Beeping...? but by the time they realized it and noticed the flashing light, it was too late. *BOOM.* Kite and Thrush were blown through the wall, landing into a wide open room. OOOOooowwwwwwwwwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeee Thrush was on the ground rolling, holding his head. That fucking hurt, bastard! *Cough* *Cough* Shit. How could I fall for such a trick?

"Don't be sad. You are not the first to fall prey to one of my traps." A tall dark-skinned man appeared and bowed. "But keep in mind, that won't be the last," he said with a grin.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 16, 2011)

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ East Blue*










​
Gerald looked at the young man stand up from the ruble, his body showing signs of injuries everywhere, but from the look in his eyes it was as if it didn't even faze him, at all in fact. "What is your name young man?" Gerald asked as he started walking towards Pattaya, who grew white hair on his forearms as he answered.

"Pattaya..." The black haired young man replied gritting his teeth, he wouldn't lose damn it. But before he could fully dust himself off Gerald had already closed the distance with a quick step in and launched a fist towards his body. "You will not stop our journey!!!" He yelled out as he attempted to punch Pattaya in the body, but the Marine put his guard up and defended himself, as the punch landed on his forearms. Hiding behind his forearms Pattaya felt good, he was back to his feet and had recovered from the damage. Moving his head to the left but still keeping his guard up Pattaya threw a fast leg kick which landed and swept Gerald's leg clean from the ground. Gerald had never been kicked to the leg before, what was this fighting style? Using punches, leg kicks and knees? And just as he regained his footing and looked up the only thing he could see was Pattaya smashing an elbow to his face and sending the pirate's entire body to the ground.

"_Elbows too..._" The pirate thought as Pattaya stood next to his body, not delivering any additional damage, and looking down on him. "Stand up, and use your power, I want to beat you when you are at your best." Gerald's eyes widened, his hands pushing him of the ground as soon as the words registered. His body began to transform assuming his hybrid form, as did Pattaya who grew fur everywhere, a set of horns on his head, sharp fangs. His fruit was the Me me no Mi: Model: Rusukaina Goat, a carnivorous zoan. The animal was a goat with certain wolf like elements to it from the island Rusukaina in the Calm Belt, and it is considered a very dangerous animal.

"Ready?..." Pattaya took a deep breath and intensely stared at Gerald's hybrid form, and just launched himself forward as did the pirate. Gerald once again shot of a wild fast punch while Pattaya threw a fast elbow at his opponents fist. The two hit each other dead on, and the two figures looked at each other. Damn it...

His fist was broken... He could feel the pain setting in, Gerald knew that he couldn't use his hand anymore. With a cold look he asked Pattaya a question, not showing any signs of pain. "What is that style that you use?"

The massive Marine looked at him and answered. "Muay Thai." Gerald's eyes widened, thinking back to his younger years, back when he fought in the streets of his home town. He remembered back to a time when he was considered to be the best fighter in his block, until one day he faced another boy, who also used the same fighting style. "I see... let's finish this then Pattaya!!!"

But as he wanted to start of another attack Pattaya was already there, he saw the opening in Gerald's movement and moved in. Both "animals" were equally tall, as Pattaya put his hands on Gerald's neck and pulled his head down. Gerald knew the technique, the muay thai clinch. It was the same technique that cost him his reputation back then. But before he could do anything a knee was launched in to his stomach, and just as he was about to grab it in pain, another extremely powerful knee just smashed into his head.

The pirate fell to the ground. He was out...


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2011)

*World Pirates*

It was almost like Kaya had no time to catch her breath before she was fighting for her life again.

She dodged under a sword strike and loosed _Deceit_ from it's sheath, drawing it in an arc that killed the three men charging her. A beat of her wings caused a powerful gust of wind to knock down the fodder coming after her, and had the added bonus of lifting her into the air and letting her see what was going on.

Pure insanity. The World Pirates fought desperately against the enemy pirate crew, struggling to push the superior numbers back. Kaya swooped down, grabbing a fodder by the armpits and throwing him off the side of the boat. Reverse Mountain's odd current swept him away, and Kaya shuddered - she would be hearing his screams for weeks.

But there was no time to waste crying. Duke had a world to conquer. She swooped down again, wings tucking against her back, and swung her sword out an an unsuspecting pirate.

Or at least, a pirate she thought was unsuspecting. He seemed to sense her attack, and with blinding speed he turned, using his enormous spear to block her attack. There was a loud clang and Kaya fell back, arm shaking.

"I am Ares," The man said, brandishing his spear. Kaya noticed with some trepidation that all the fodder backed away. "Defend yourself."

He dashed forward, and Kaya only barely managed to get _ Deceit_ in front of her to stop the attack. Ares spun his spear around, and the end hit her arm with a sickening crack. Kaya screamed, meeting his spear with _ Deceit_ before sliding the smaller blade along the spear and darting in for a quick stab.

Both warriors fell back, weapons at ready, searching each other for exploitable flaws. Ares leapt forward, and Kaya was forced to dance away, a single pump of her powerful wings bringing her into the air.

In response, Ares reversed the grip on his spear and let fly.

Kaya screamed as the spear pierced her left wing, and dropped like a rock. She hit the ground, and Ares was waiting for her, yanking the spear out of wing in a single smooth movement before twirling it around and hitting her in the face. Kaya fell to the ground and Ares stalked towards her, shaking his head. "In the end," he said, "you were not worthy."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2011)

*Marco vs. Shiyari*
“Come boy and see the true power of Dusk Dragon style.”

Marco looks at Shiyari and then at the sky, which had started to darken. “Dusk Dragon style?”  He asked, unsure of what to expect. Marco’s eyes go back to Shiyari whose blade has started gathering dark energy. “Be prepared,” He stated simply and raised the sword, pointing it at Marco. He put his hand on the sword and he and marco’s eyes meet for a brief second. 

Shiyari dashed forward towards Marco, his form becoming that of a black blur. *“Dusk Dash!” *Suddenly the swordsman appeared behind Marco, slashing at his open back. Marco raises his arms, putting the two swords behind his back and blocking the slash. 

Marco grits his teeth as Shiyari tries to power through. Eventually the swordsman abandoned such an effort and muttered the words, *“Dusk Dash!”* Once again, Shiyari moves at incredible speed, appearing in front of Marco and bringing up his sword in another slash. 

Marco hops backward and he eyes the blade as it narrowly misses him. He continues to jump backward as Shiyari’s slashes pick up pace. “Damn it!” Marco shouted as he ducked to avoid Shiyari slicing his head off. “What’s up with you, anyway? Dusk comes and you suddenly get stronger!” 

Shiyari didn’t answer. “Answer me!” Marco shouted, bringing down both of his swords on Shiyari’s sword which nearly cracks from the pressure for fire and shadow pump intensely out of the two swords. Shiyari presses back with an equal amount of force, slashing upward, knocking Marco back. “Dusk represents something to all humans. It symbolizes the start of night, the beginning of darkness. Darkness equals fear, fear creates weakness…” He muttered and Marco merely stared, confused. “I do not fear the dark, thus I am strong. Instead I dwell in the darkness, killing my enemies mercilessly. You see, pirate, the darkness is my home.” 

“I shall kill you, pirate, and here in the darkness…” 

After Shiyari’s long explanation, the bandit looks up to see that Marco has sat down on the ground and began snoring. His eyes widen. “You dare insult me!?” He raises his sword and brought it down on Marco. He blocks with Kageken. Marco yawned, standing up, but still having his sword block Shiyari’s. “Sorry, but I’m the guy who has the shadow blade here…” He then sheathes his other sword. “So I think it’ll be fitting for me to defeat you with Kageken.” 

Kaito glared. “What a weak man you’re… Relying on a special sword, instead of skill.” 

Marco chuckles. “I’ll show you some skill!” He ran forward, spinning and slashing at Shiyari’s sword. The swordsman blocks, matching each of Marco’s slashes. Dark energy courses between the two swords as the two swordsman duel. Their eyes meet for a brief second, before the powerful energy knocks them back. Shiyari raises his blade, “You call that skill?” He then spits. “this is skill.” He said, raising his blade. 

Marco’s eyebrow is raised as suddenly four more Shiyari appear behind him, *“Army of Darkness!” *The five Shiyari’s then say, *“Dusk Dash!” *They swarm and spin around Marco. As they spin, Marco realizes that this afterimage technique. He’ll cut all of them at once, *“caw of the raven!” *

Marco brought down his blade, in what appeared to be one single stroke, but more slashes were hidden by the single stroke. The caw of a raven can be heard as he slashed and dark energy comes out of his sword. Five ravens peck and attack each one of the afterimages. They disappear in smoke, leaving only one Shiyari. His eyes widen as he sees this. “but how?” Before he could block the attack, Marco brought down Kageken on Shiyari. A long gaping cut went across his body as blood flies out of the wound.

“true skill.”


----------



## Pyro (Mar 16, 2011)

*Bros Ki and the Cipher Pirates*

Bros' consiousness began to slip in and out of reality and the dreamworld he had found himself in. As Bros finally came to he looked down to see that he was almost entirely naked. Not that this was a first for him though. Bros often slept in his boxers and after waking up from his frequent sleepwalks, that was usually all he was was wearing anyway.

Bros blushed slightly as he looked around and noticed Elaine and Alexis were standing nearby.

"Uh oh... not again." Bros muttered. "Well at least you ladies now know I aint compensating for anything with buy bud O.J. here... hehehe... bud..." Bros said to the female crew members as he patted his gigantic pipe, barely able to contain his laughter by the end.

Finally, Bros noticed the group of men that stood opposing his pirate crew, and the tension that hung in the air. Bros' laughing fit quickly died down as he realized that now was not the time.

A serious looking man with a white hood and a golden eye stepped forward out of the group. 

"A very odd aura is radiating off your body effecting all those around you. Now that I have seen through your style with this all seeing eye of mine, you will never escape." The man said addressing Bros.

"'I see!' said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw!" Bros replied.

"What does that mean?" Taio said understandably confused.

"Nevermind, let's get outta here though. Not a big fan of crowds." Bros said as he left the hallway and entered a nearby room as the man followed.

"You will not leave this place alive once I am done with you." Taio promised.

"That all depends on what you mean by alive. I mean... what does it mean to live? Is it simply to ingest and expend energy? Or is it something more? Is life given to us by some type of deity? Or do we all just wander the seas simply existing due to the biological forces that drive us? Is life a mass of matter that breathes and thinks? Or is it more than the sum of our parts? These are the questions that have plagued humanity ever since man thought to question that which was inherited by us?" Bros rambled. 

"What?" Taio asked.

"Nevermind, let's go." Bros responded while holding his forehead and shaking it back and forth as if he had a slight headache.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 16, 2011)

*Gatrom and the Phoenix Pirates*


Gatrom stumbled backwards as he fell to the floor of the cell. He had barely even seen the man move, let alone sneak up so close behind him without the slightest hint or sound.

"Wh-who are you?" Gatrom asked as he scooted away from the old man.

"Awww nah, don' ya go givin me da scardy act Rommy. M' a lil hurt ya don even recognize yer favorite uncle. Back las I seen ya, ya were still in diapers. Look atcha now!" The older man replied.

"Un-uncle Billis?" Gatrom stuttered. 

"No one's heard from you in years. The family has assumed you were dead along with your captain." He added.

"Da reports o me death ave been greatly exaggerated m' afraid. I hear you's all grown up now tho. In a lil crew o your own n such. Bet yo pop gotta be mighty proud o ya now." Billis said in his trademark speaking pattern.

Gatrom frowned. "He wouldn't know..." he muttered.

Billis noticed that this wasn't the time or place to be pushing the subject. "Ne'er mind bout that. Da papers been sayin that ur the first mate of this Phoenix* D. *Rose. What do ya know of the D's?" Billis asked.


"Father told me a long time ago that the D's were destined for greatness and that they hold the fate of the world in their palms. That's all I know." Gatrom regurgitated the information for his uncle.

"Hmmm... so dat's all he taught ya. Looks like I gots some work ahead o me don I? Haha" Billis said with a hearty laugh as he began to roll up his sleeves. 


"I'ma gonna teach ya what it *really* means n takes to be a first mate." Billis said with a slight grin on his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Tyre-

"Tyre! We're here to help!!!" A few marines rush over a hill, there had been a massive explosion that came from Tyre's direction, they wanted to make sure he was alright. "Eh?" Tyre looked up at the marines from the crater. "Help with what?" The marine was wearing only his pants and a white tanktop. He rubbed the back of his head and sighed. "I got out of control again." The marines eyes merely widened, his opponent was out cold, his body embedded into the ground. 

"You guys mind picking up my clothes for me?" He asked, the marines nod and look around the city block, they were able to find the clothes, but unable to pick them up. "H...How much weight is in these things...!?" Tyre waltz's out of the crater and tosses his opponent onto the ground. "I wonder if Jinto's doing any better?" 

The ensign looks around. "Ah, thanks for finding those guys!" He reaches down and picks up his clothes with ease. "S...SO STRONG!" they exclaim. "Eh? what?" 

Kaizo-

More marines arrived on scene to help out the second in command. "HE'S ALREADY ARRESTED HIM!?" They shout. "Shut up and bring me my clothes!" Kaizo shouts, the marines nod. "Nnngh...S...So heavy!" It took two of them to carry his belt and cape back to him. Though one was able to carry both his shoes. 

"Why do you wear so much weight Kaizo-san?" They ask. "In order to become stronger you must create a handicap for yourself." Kaizo threw his clothes on and began to walk away. "Come now, we must check on the others, i've gotten this one handcuffed, you four carry him back to the ship. the rest of you come with me." The men nod and follow him.

Pattaya-

"Pattaya! You did great!!! How did you beat him so quickly!?" The marines cheer. "Here, we'll take him back to the ship! You should find the others!" Pattaya sighs. "But, i've got my pinata to celebrate!" 

Jinto-

Dracon stood in shock, the thing before him was unlike what he'd ever seen before. "Jinto-san has a nickname within the marines... He is called, The Snake." One of the marines comments, slowly getting to his knees. "Most of those who fight him believe this comes from his Chains and his living Snake Sword... But those people are wrong!" The marine slowly stands up and grins. "It is because, Jinto-san has a single unstoppable attack."

Before Dracon was a massive solid gold snake. Atop it was Jinto, standing with a smirk on his face. "This attack has a time limit, but i wont have to worry about it." The snake lashes forward at Dracon. "You fool, have you forgotten!?" Dracon holds his hand out to stop the attack. "You know what makes snakes interesting?" As Dracon focuses on whats in front of him, the snakes sword like tail whips at him. "D...damn it..." He turns to stop the attack, but the snakes head whips him across the ground and sends him crashing through four buildings. 

"You made me get serious."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2011)

_*Jin vs Nato and Mato*_

"Furious Whirlwind!" he starts pounding away at the android, sending blow after blow into its chest, "He sure is a persistent one..." Nato observes as the bloodied Jin continues to press forward with ferocity. 

"Too persistent...Enough playing around, lets take care of this brat," Mato barks, the two concentrate and the android then grabs hold of Jin's fist, stopping it in its track. He spins around and then releases it, sending the martial artist smashing into the wall.

"So the more energy they put into him the stronger he gets," Jin says, getting to his feet, "I just need to take out this thing and then lay a beatdown on some geezers."

He waits patiently as the android charges, he then swiftly ducks under its punch, grabs hold of the outstretched arm and begins pouring metal from his fingers, "Steel Arm Lock," the weight of the metal as it hardens forces the android's arm down allowing time for Jin to slice it off with the help of a sharp metal coating on his hand.

"And that'll be that," he says before leaping towards the the old duo. But before he can reach them the Android comes crashing from above and slams Jin down by his head, "Gah! You're gota' be kidding me!"

"Our android will protect us no matter what child," Mato says before spitting before the pinned down Jin, "Is that so..." he breaks out of his opponents bond and slams his feet into its chest, sending it into the air, *"Kanebaindo!"* he then releases 3 large metal clamps from his hands that wrap around the android's chest, waist, and legs. 

*"Jishaku Roaring Typhoon!"* and with the combination of the double fisted punch and him magnetically sending the metal clamps attached to him back, the android goes flying.

_"Don't have much time,"_ Jin thinks to himself as he darts towards the two bandits, "Android! Get back here dammit! I don't have the energy to deal with this brat!" Mato shouts.

The two fend off Jin's punches and kicks as best they can but they are about to break any moment now. Meanwhile, the android has ripped his bonds off and is storming like a mad man back towards the battle, slamming through buildings, trees, people, anything in his way.

Jin sees the android in the corner of his eyes but stays focused, _"This is gona' be close..."_ he thinks to himself, *"Fierce Gust!"* he shouts as the android comes at him, fist cocked back.

The pirate stretches out both of his fists, each one slamming into the face of one of the twins. The android pauses, his fist inches away form Jin's face. As the two go down the android shuts down as well, returning to its shrunken form.

Jin spits out a bit of blood before heading out, "You truly are Satsume's pupil..." Nato says weakly from the floor, resting beside his unconscious sister, "But you've got ways to go before you reach his level..."

"Tell me something I don't know old man,"  he says before making his leave.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 16, 2011)

Noitora said:


> ?Unforgivable??
> 
> ?Unforgivable, unforgivable? UNFORGIVABLE,! UNFORGIVABLE!!!? He roared out, pulling back both his arms to prepare for a double palm thrust. As Tong released his attack Brolly quickly rose his own hand again towards the second rate chef, a tsunami of thick jelly pouring forth to create wall after all.
> 
> *?Zeri Zeri no Sticky Shield?*




*The World Pirates ~ Battle up Reverse Mountain* 

*Brolly Brandford*










​
  The Jelly poured forth from Brollys? hands and continued to pile up a massive wall to block the continuous onslaught of palm pressure thrusts plummeting towards him. The jelly exploded and splattered over the floor each time the palm fist shockwave slammed against the wall. The thickness of the jelly was proving not strong enough to hold back the repeated attacks. Tong kept his stern expression, finding no amusement it what he believed his success at all, he had no idea the meaning of fun. The round chef roared out in anger as he refused to let up his attack. 
?See the outcome after you invade my kitchen, weakling!?

The World pirate chef in return did not speak, only kept piling jelly upon jelly in an attempt to with stand the endless palm thrusts. As he gazed ahead, viewing his enemy in a wavy manners through the jelly shield he began to raise it higher, like a giant wave and shield, causing Tong to focus more attacks nearer the roof as well as ahead. The round chefs? attention remained firmly above and head, never allowing the jelly to over flow him. During this the odd chefs? mind drifted back to his journeys over North Blue, when he first met the man whom was truly his father. 

*~Two Years ago~ *

_?I cook yums right, Master?? Brolly asked as he rushed about the kitchen of a floating restaurant. A man appearing much like himself with a taller chef hat, his arms crossed and tongue hung as long as his sons gazed over the cooking ahead of him with the impossible to read expression much like Brollys? himself. A sigh escaped him as he shook his head.
?No, no, no. You get food wrong.? The chef instructed as he paced up and down behind the younger chef fiddling about the kitchen utensils. Brolly sighed himself and hung his body forward in depression at his failure, before gazing back to his father.
?What Brolly do wrong, teach me!? He said strongly, clenching his fists and enthusiastically facing his father. The old chef studied his son for a moment, before gazing out of the restaurant ship window.

?Listen close Brolly, I only say this once. Some meals??_

*~Present~*

_?I get you now. I be master chef, and unbeatable chef. I be both!' _As these thoughts passed through Brollys? head, his jelly wall was suddenly blown apart by a double pressure palm. The shockwave of the attack set the chef rolling back along the floor. With a loud thud he slammed into the back wall of the kitchen and grunted in pain at the contact. Coughing a few times from being winded he remained in a sitting position against the wall to gather himself, while the taunting of Tong once again commenced.
?See. Such a weakling chef, it is I who is the unbeatable, greatest chef, never to lose to the likes of trash. My final palm thrust will be direct contact; no one has ever survived it.? Tong cracked his knuckles and began to move towards his enemy, or so he intended to.

?Huh!?? Finally, Tongs eyes flashed to the ground as he felt his foot caught. His eyes widened at the sight below him as anger pumped through his blood. While he had be destroying the jelly shield in front of him, all the splattering remains had form a huge coat along the wooden floor, and had wrapped around his lower legs to hold him in place. 
_?That bastard? all this time, he was keeping my attention above while forming this at my feet. But? but he is such an idiot, how can this be!? Not problem, I will simply destroy it with my palm thrust!?_ Tong pulled back his arm and prepared to cause a shockwave to destroy the jelly at his feet, though his view was suddenly obstructed as Brolly skidded in front of him, wielding his giant fork in both hands.

*?Master always said?  Some meals have best foods at front, to give customer a big surprise for desert?* And with that his giant fork slammed in a huge uppercut and ploughed into Tong. The fat chef was sent flying upwards and through the roof of the kitchen and outside of the boat, soaring into the air. However, the jelly had tightened around his feet thanks to Brollys controlling of the density, and like a bungee rope he was yanked back down into the kitchen destructively. As he returned into range, the giant fork once again struck in a sideways thrust causing Tong to spin wildly due to the speed and pressure of the impact, the jelly snapping into slobs and the second rate chef laying  twitching on the kitchen floor.
*?The greatest Chef in world is Brolly Brandford!? *He said before returning to consuming some more pies laying about the kitchen. They tasted much sweeter layered with jelly.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 16, 2011)

Takeshi-

The captain stands over the battered body of his opponent. "A man with a staff shouldn't challenge a man with a sword." His blade falls down and stabs through the mans heart. "Whoa, Whoa, a bit extreme there Takeshi!" Nicholas shouts. "It was what was needed." Nicholas sighs and rubs the back of his head. "I had to get a bit wild with my opponent, but he was a damn cyborg. I had too... You didn't need to kill a man who was already beaten." 

Takeshi said nothing and marched forward. "Let's gather a map and some supplies." Nicholas nods. "Alright, break times over!" He shouts to What's his face and Whoseamajigger. "The least you could do is remember your crews names!" Whats his face shouts. "Ah, But your names are so complicated...." 

"Jin." Jin points at himself. "Marco." Marco points at himself. "*Say it with us!"* They both shout. "What's his face, Whoseamajigger." Nicholas points at Jin and Marco respectively. "Now then! Let's find some stuff to tell us where we are!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 16, 2011)

> Now with a wild grin on his face, Duke shouts to Eve, “Only one of us is going up, the other is going back down!” He then says, *“Animate!” *His cloak ripples and yes, it shifts into giant bat wings which expand and Duke grins. This was a new trick he had come up with and it seemed to be working. He flies over to Eve’s ship, landing in front of Eve. The woman eyes him dangerously her hand on her giant sword, “Prepare to die, you ignorant man…”



 










It was pure chaos as the two crews went up Reverse Mountain. Pirates vs. pirates as men leaped on two each ship. To make things even crazier, they were battling while going up a mountain. All of the World Pirates had found their own battles, leaping over to the Maxima to due battle with the strongest of the Black Blade Pirates. 

Fodder from the enemy crew grabbed on to ropes which were secured tightly. They then swung on the ropes, flying over to the Avenging Norseman. Some made the short trip, while others ropes loosened and they fell to their deaths. The ones who did were greeted by the Warriors Three who were defending the ship, while the main fighters did battle on the other ship. “There are only three of them! We can take them!” This was an insult to the Warriors Three! They were no normal fodder. 

Fandral dual-wielded both his sword and pistol, while Hogun gripped on tightly to his mace. Volstagg manned the cannons. “You fools! Do you not know who we are!?” Fandral shouted, shooting a pirate in his head and then spinning, cutting into another pirate. “We’re the Warriors Three! Captain Duke’s greatest underlings! Do not compare us to weaklings like you.” He said, apparently offended that these fodder even had the nerve to take them on. 

Hogun was more silent, dashing around the battlefield and using the chaotic atmosphere to his advantage. He slammed his mace into the face of a pirate, knocking his body off the boat. “You’re not ready for the Grand Line.” He stated simply. Meanwhile Volstagg fired away, shooting several cannonballs towards the Maxima. He had to admit that he was very glad not to be facing those guys face-to-face. Behind the cannon, he could hide and do his job. A grin on his face, Volstagg shoots down several pirates who were trying to hop on the Avenging Norseman. “Stay back!” He shouted. 

Midst in battle, the Warriors Three realized something. It hit them all in their heads like a hammer. As the Avenging Norseman shakes, Volstagg, Hogun, and Fandral all say the same thing. “If we Duke and the others are over there and we’re fighting… *THEN WHO IS STEERING THE BOAT*!” The Norseman jerked, threatening to slam into a wall. Hogun quickly ran over to the wheel and with his teeth gritted, managed to steer the boat back on course. He let out a small sigh, wiping his forehead. *“WE’RE SAVED!” *Volstagg shouted. 

---

Meanwhile, Duke battled Eve Mendez, captain of the Black Blade Pirates. The two circled each other for a while, staring into each others’ eyes. With a grin on his face, Duke says, “Don’t just think I’ll go easy on you because your woman…”  Eve obviously takes offense this and she points her sword at Duke. “You should be worrying about how you’ll survive this battle…”She stated simply. “Is that so?” He asked, rhetorically. Eve shakes her head and then swings her giant blade at Duke. He quickly ducked, her sword missing by merely an inch. 

A piece of red hair floated gently. “Woah, watch it with that huge sword!” Eve says nothing, but continues to swing, aiming to take Duke’s head off. As she swings with her sword again, Duke’s cape suddenly comes to life, the cloth wrapping around Eve’s blade. The woman looks down at her sword, confused. “What trickery is this?” She asked, trying to pull her sword away from Duke’s now living clothes. The cloth pulls back, though and it draws Eve in. As she flies towards him, Duke spins and slams his fist into her jaw, sending her high into the air. *“CAPTAIN EVE!”*  Men shouted, concerned for the well-being of their captain. 

she slammed into the wooden deck and pirates encircle her. *“ARE YOU ALL RIGHT?” *They asked. Eve stands up, wiping blood off her mouth. She then swings with her giant sword, knocking the pirates on their bottoms. “Of course i am fine. Now go do your job instead of worrying about your captain…” The pirates nod, scurrying off. Duke walks over, cracking his knuckles. “Had enough?” 

This brings a smile to Eve’s face.  “It’ll take more then that to defeat me. “ 

Duke shrugs and animates his cape again, this time it became shaped like tendrils. He merely stands in place and points a finger at Eve. He then slams it for extra emphasis, sending the tendrils forward. They shoot forward, trying to wrap around Eve’s body. *“Circle Cutter!” *She shouts, spinning her blade so that it forms a full-circle and knocks the tendrils back. Duke flinches and Eve then swings at him with her giant sword again, “*Malevolence Cutter!”* The attack cuts through Duke’s body like butter and his eyes go wide as he falls back. “One Cut to finish it all.” Eve said with a confident grin on her face.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rush vs Toro*

The four armed warrior got up to his feet, "You're strong rabbit," Rush stood their with his arms crossed, "And you're weak...Squid?" he says, questioning what exactly he was.

"I am a Shokan bastard!" Rush shrugs, "Whatever, can we finish this before we reach the top? That'd be great."

Toro simply grins, "Yes, this battle will be over soon, take a look at your captain," Rush turns his attention towards Duke who has been sliced up pretty good by the opposing Captain, "W-what?"

The massive man trucks Rush, slamming his shoulder into him and then grabbing him by the throat with one of his four arms, "Sure is a long way down," Toro says, eying the entrance of Reverse Mountain which is what looks like miles away.

"I don't think rabbits are known for their swimming but lets find out!" he goes to throw him off the edge but he slams his foot into his side, "Gah!" he grabs hold of the leg with his 3rd arm.

Rush goes to attack his other side but Toro catches his last limb with his 4th arm, "Seems you're out of body parts!" he tightens his grip on Rush's body parts as he slowly makes his way to the end of the ship, "I'm doing you a favor! You wouldn't have made it in the Grand Line anyway!" he says before chucking Rush overboard.

*Gabriel vs Brock*

"You little shit..." Brock shouts through gritted teeth, "Die!" he rushes forward, head down, spikes right towards him, "Big mistake." 

Gabriel draws his silver pistol and fires. Brock looks up briefly, "Shit!" he comes to a screeching halt and then just manages to slice the bullet in half with his steel hair, "Phew, that was close, since when do you have a gun!"

Gabriel simply cocks it back, "I'm a marine, is a gun really all that surprising?" he starts firing bullet after bullet but Brock runs to avoid them like a mad man, "That's it! No more running!"

"You're beginning to give even pirates a bad name," he puts his gun away and redraws his knives, "Lets finish this. *Soru!*"

In a flash he stands before Brock and goes to attack but he deflects it with his hair, he then goes for an upper cut with his spiked knuckles but Gabriel leans back resulting in just a minor scratch.

As he leans back he goes for a kick to his side than sends him skidding back, "I won't lose dammit! I'm the-!"

"Yes, I know, Co-Captain," Gabriel begins to spin his knives around in an odd fashion, they begin to glow as he does so, *"Heaven's Judgement!"* he quickly stops the spinning, crosses his two weapons, and sends a massive cross shaped blast straight for Brock.

"What?!" he tries to run but it is too big, it engulfs him and slices up every inch of his body. He crashes into the ground, but the blast continues to go forward after Brock hits the ground, cutting a large cross shaped hole in the wall.

Gabriel approaches the pirate, he is covered in cuts all over but appears to still be alive, "That's enough, he's not worth finishing off," he holds up his Den Den Mushi wristband to his mouth, "Lt. Jr Grade Masters, I've take out the," he pauses before taking a look at Brock, "Co-Captain...of the crew."


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 16, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater pirates*

Bannon quickly dodged one of the teddy bears claws, landing right in front of another. The second brought it's foot down on him, Bannon narrowly dodged again.

"This is a real pain. I'm not getting anywhere with this." He spotted Bobby in the corner of his eye. Several toy soldiers grabbed onto his shoes, causing him to stumble over. "Shit!" As another teddy bear threw it's claw down onto him, he quickly produced another portal. He appeared just behind Bobby. "I can't keep playing around here. I'm gonna have to take those guys back."

"Gah!" Bobby jumped at Bannon's voice and turned around. He stepped back a few feet. "No! I'll..." He grabbed Lishura and tugged on her arm. "I'll rip this one to pieces. Then...I'll hit her with the beam again. She'll turn back and die a slow painful death. Pihahahah." Bannon clenched his teeth as Bobby tapped the plushie's head. "Now, I'll add you to my collection." Bobby grinned and pointed his finger at Bannon. The yellow beam erupted and shot towards the marine. Just as it approached Bannon, he waved his arm across his body. A hole opened up in front of him and the beam shot inside. "Huh?!"

Suddenly, countless holes opened up around the room, and the beam shot out of each, hitting every toy in the room. One of the holes opened up in front of Bobby. Before he could react, he and his two dolls were engulfed in the light. "No!"

In a matter of seconds, the light vanished. The room was packed with people now. Lishura and Glen were two of them. Lishura examined her hands just to make sure they weren't stubs anymore. 

"We're...back?" Bannon approached them both and placed a hand on each of their shoulders. "It seems so. That was a real gamble. I figured the beam could be redirected as long as it hadn't hit any physical target yet." He looked down at the floor and saw a small wooden doll that looked just like Bobby. "So it works in reverse too. I wonder if he was aware of that. I certainly wasn't." He reached down and picked up the doll. He placed it in one of his coat pockets and turned around to see all the other people in the room, now back to normal. "Don't worry folks. We've got everything handled here."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2011)

*Alexis vs. Paul*
“I’m not going to play your games, mister.” She stated simply with a fierce look in her eyes.

Paul looked at her with a sly grin on his face. “Oh, you’ll definitely be fun…” Alexis raises an eyebrow, wondering what the strange man means. Shaking her head, she raises a hand and says, *“Pin Lock!”* Paul lets out a scream as gravity beats down on him. It feels like a ton of weight is on his back. He tried to fight back but to no avail. He wasn’t strong as the marine Kore who had broken through the barrier of gravity. With a smirk on her face, Alexis turned her back to Paul. 












“Don’t turn your back on me!” He shouted, angrily. Although he couldn’t move his body, his staff was still in his hand. One of his fingers bends and then presses a button on the side of the staff. Lightning comes out of the staff, aimed at Alexis. Alexis senses the crackling of the electricity and is wise enough to move. As she leaps to the side, her concentration breaks and Paul is able to get up on his feet. 

The slender Paul spins and slams his staff into the side of Alexis’s head, knocking her into a wall. Alexis shook her head, shaking off the damage that she had received. Paul was either stronger then he looked or that staff must’ve been made of steel, regardless, this man was a bigger threat then she had initially perceived. Brother Paul walked over to Alexis and he chuckles, “You’ll make fine entertainment for me. But I’ve got to hurry up and finish you off before Master Gyatso’s ascension.” He told Alexis looking down at her with his bright, amber eyes. “So I’ll make this quick.” 

Alexis cracks her knuckles. “Don’t think that just because you got one good crack in that this battle is over with.” Alexis ran forward at Paul, throwing a series of punches, each furious and powerful. Paul uses his slender shape to dodge by swaying to the side or simply ducking. He was good at this, Alexis noted. Finally, one of her punches made it through, hitting Paul in the stomach and knocking the air out of him. He fell to the ground, as blood ripped from the side of his mouth.

 “Damn you,” He stated. It looked like he was finished and Alexis raises her fist above, preparing to strike him. He then raises his staff and presses a button on the side, green gas came out, getting Alexis in the face and blinding her. “Hahahaha,” Paul said, laughing. “Don’t think that I can’t take a hit. Master Gyatso has trained us all in fighting and I’m afraid honey that his punches are a lot harder then yours.” 

As Alexis opens her eyes, she sees that the room that they’re in has been covered in green gas. She sees Paul’s slender form running through the room, laughing madly. However, the gas is thick and Alexis can barely see anything. Her eyes scan the room, trying to find Paul. “Heh,” His voice said from somewhere, Alexis can tell. “Maybe I’m over here.” He said, appearing besides Alexis and slamming his staff into her side. Alexis let out a cry of pain. “Or here.” 

Paul then swung with his staff, knocking Alexis forward. His hand comes out of nowhere, punching her in the chin. Alexis grits her teeth, breathing hard. Sweat comes down from her head as she tries to find Paul. His laugh is all around her, though. “You coward!” She shouted, angrily. 

“coward?” Paul asked an amused tone to his voice. “No, I’m not a coward. I’m a trickster…” He muttered his voice near her. And as his tongue touches Alexis’s neck, she yelps, turning around and punching at nothing, her eyes wide with fear. 

“Sorry, but you’re in *my* world now.”


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ Storming the Castle Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​
*“I have no intention of dying here.”* That was the last thing Braska said before Raven sped up the stairs. Rynia kept a gaze ahead, not giving the Captain another glance as he passed her on the stairs. The reason to why was obvious, she knew him alone could not defeat Sheerer. That was Braskas interoperation of it in any case; he knew he, himself, was no match for that man. Though a store admiration burnt in his chest for Raven, he knew this pirate was capable of it, capable of great things. However his thoughts soon focused on the more pressing matter ahead of him, his wife, the woman he loved standing before him with the intention of ending his life.

*“What is this… Rynia, this is not you”* His eyes ran over her. A devilish smirk sat where her smile should be, her soft eyes now full of bloodlust, everything about her was wrong. Not to mention he could have been sure she fell as they attempted to escape.
*“What has happened to you?!”* He bellowed out, his fists clenched tightly with one gripping his claymore. She began to laugh slowly before it became a full on hysterical explosion of laughter.
*“You are such a fool, A FOOL BRASKA! Being with you disgusted me, how could I ever love such an honour blind fool. Sheerer on the other hand, he gives me anything I desire. Be it from riches to jewels, anything… he even gave me a treat, you’ll have a heart attack when you see it. To not waste time, I shall skip the boring parts. I faked my death just to get away from you, all those times we sailed together, all those times we sat alone up in the mountains, all those times we were together… I never truly wished you. Your foolish honour and foolish faith. You are weak and bound, a man who could never strive above what he is ordered to do!”*

Braskas’ eyes narrowed as he listened. After a moment of silence he took one step further up the stairs.
*“Now I am certain…”* He began; Rynia now wore a puzzled expression at that comment.
*“… You are not Rynia, you look like her, you sound like her and you have her memories. But you are not her.”* The womans’ teeth gritted together in anger as his resolve did not seem to say. Eventually he calmed and lightly shrugged to his reaction.
*“As foolish as ever, if I am not Rynia then simply end me here, if you do not… it is you who falls.”* Her tongue ran over both her lips as she slipped into her battle stance, katana in grasp and eyes focused solely on man in front of her. Braska slowly moved into his own stance, his brow heavy as well as his blade, heavier than ever. He was certain it was not her, not the woman who causes his heart to swell and soul to burn with intensity. Every ounce of his mind told him she was an imposter; however it was his heart which said otherwise. It was her. He knew it. Behind him battle raged between the marines and the guardsman whom had joined them on the assault but all of that had slipped from his mind and only Rynia remained. 

  Like a sudden firing of a canon both knights dashed towards each other with Rynia making the first attack, her katana swiftly twisting as it aimed for his neck. Braska deflected the attack with his claymore and moved to counter, yet she always did move with much more grace than he did and she was able to swerve her entire body under the massive blade and slam her boot into is torso. Due to the lack of balance on the stairs he beard man slipped up and fell down the massive flight of white stairs. He hit the base with a loud thud but had no time to recompose himself; he was again up instantly as she joined him on ground level attempting to piece him on the ground. He rolled and flipped onto his feet, quickly returning the gesture with an uppercut through the ground, tearing it in two.

 She moved like a sleek cat, dodging and countering, her blade whipping over him now and again creating light cuts, one deeper on his forehead. Blood exploded from the wound causing Braska to stumble back.
_‘If I keep holding back… she will end me, but how can I do harm to her… the woman I love’_ He thought. She was quick on the attack, her blade slid to the side as she lowered her stance. 
*“Shit!”* Braska exclaimed as he raised his own claymore into the air. 
*“Flower Dance. Whistle!”* She yelled out. Like a bullet she shot forwards with her entire body spinning like a table top. The blade was so quick it could barely be perceived by the eye. He knew he could not match her speed so he relied on the next best thing.
*“Lionheart!”* The knight yelled out as he swung down his massive blade. The pressure sent her flying backwards through the courtyard and rolling along the floor. Rynia groaned in pain as she staggered to her knees before the hairs on her neck stood up, a shadow looming over her. Her large eyes flicked upwards to see Braska standing over her with his blade in the air, his eyes burning with determination.

_‘She is not Rynia. She is not Rynia. She is not Rynia’ _
Braska blade came swinging down towards the woman who gasped in fear and shock, quickly scrambling for her blade.
_‘…She is not Rynia…’ _
The blade came closer to contact, the female knight grabbed the hilt of her katana and looked back to the man above her, there was no time to defend herself or avoid. Her eyes became wide.
_‘…She is not Rynia!’_
Rynia closed her eyes tightly and awaited the impact. It never came. After a few seconds of sightless puzzlement she reopened them to see what had befallen her attacker. The knight still stood there with his blade held motionless above her, his body shaking and tears welled up in his eyes. A large tooth-full grin came over her face as she thrust her katana through his stomach.

*“You lose, fool!”*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2011)

*The Heart Stealer Marines ~ The Sea of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa’lis*










​
   Lysanders’ Marine vessel sailed over the waters near Shinpou. After reading the recent bounty reports he had come across a group whom had not been spotted too far from where he last patrolled and heading in the direction of the Island of Shinpou. The marine himself had not heard much about the island, nor did he particularly care. They would comply with his demands or be punished as people assisting pirates and that was the end of it. As far as reported there were no marines, nor a marine base posted on the island, it survived completely on its’ own. Then once he came across those pirates and rounded them up, none would steal his glory.

 The marine officer sat in his quarters, relaxed in his chair with a cup of sake next to him. Wearing a smug expression he looked over the bounties placed in front of him. They looked like a club of brats to him. Lysander went through them one by one, seeing them only as dirt beneath his boot.
*“Grey Thrush, 1,000,000. Silver Dove, 1,000,000. Orange Snipe 2,000,000. Red Kite, 3,000,000. Crimson Raven, 5,000,000.”* Lysander raised one hand to his mouth and leant back in his chair.
*“Fufufufu, what a group of ridiculously named scum. Bringing them in will be nothing by a stride through the park. Fufufufu!”* During his private mocking session there was a sudden knocking on the door followed by it flying open. As it did the first of two marines was clonked on the head by a boot.
*“What did I say about disturbing me!”* The second marine quickly raised his hands to defend himself, while yelling out.
_“Please sir; there is something you must see, Sir!”_ Lysander muttered under his breath and rose in a fluid motion.

 Lysander strode out onto the deck on tail of one of his men, his attention being directed to the far off coast line of the Kingdom of Shinpou. Ahead he could see several marine vessels, and then suddenly an explosion set off. Lysander yelped and raised a hand to defend himself at the shock, before quickly recovering before his men noticed. With an over dramatic swipe on his arm the marine officer began to speak.
*“Whose vessel is that who tries to steal my prey, tell me!”* One of the marines quickly tried to make contact with a Den-Den mushi while another grabbed a telescope to peer at anything that could signify it. 
_“That is one of Captain Severtham Sheerers ships I believe, Sir!”_ The first marine called out.
_“There is no reply, Sir!” _The second said a moment after. Lysander frowned for a moment as he studied the island.
_‘Perhaps they are in peril and their pride stops them calling for aid. They know, I, Heart Stealer Sa’lis would simply out class them all. Very well…’ _The beautifully handsome marine took a few steps forward before dramatically thrusting his arm ahead.
*“Head for Shinpou island, I will not lose out to that old man. This is my era!”* The Blazing Beauty turned for Shinpou and its’ docks.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 17, 2011)

Golden Snake Marine Crew-

Kaizo had met up with Pattaya and Tyre as their groups had hurried to try and find Jinto. They had torn through most of the burnt town before arriving upon a group of marines tending their wounds. "Well, we've found more of our men." Kaizo commented. "Where the hell is Jinto?" He asked, in a rather demanding tone... quite rude honestly. "He's... He's fighting with the captain." The men point out towards the right.

Kaizo looks down to see a pathway carved into the husks of buildings, a path of destruction. "Who did this...?" Kaizo asked. "Ah... Jinto' San used _That_?" Tyre comments. "Y...Yes." the marines answered. "Used what? What are you talking about?" Kaizo questioned. "Haven't you ever wondered why we are called the Golden Snake?" Pattaya smirked, finally, he knew something Kaizo didn't... Sweet Revenge.

Kaizo just shook his head. "Look, I can still hear some fighting going on! Those who are still able to fight go with me, the rest of you tend to the wounded!" The men nodded and did as they were told, Kaizo, Pattaya and Tyre rushed down the path with a handful of marines following them. As they followed the destruction they saw more ruined buildings, done in not by fire but by force. 

craters lined the path on either side, indents from a massive amount of force. "Just what kind of fight was this...?" Kaizo questioned. "Ah... Jinto really over did it... I wonder if his opponent is even alive." Kaizo was never informed Jinto had this kind of power, he was lead to believe the two were on equal footing... "But this kind of brute force.... Just what is he?' 

The men arrived at the start of a huge crater, at the base was a single man, Jinto. There were shards of metal, Jinto's snake chain was wrapped around his arm. "Oh? You're late. I've just finished up, but i expected you a while ago." He tucked his snake away. "Now then, he should be down here shortly." He began to walk away and head towards his crew. "What do you mean down here shortly?" Kaizo asked. 

Jinto merely smirked. "You'll see." As Jinto stepped past the man, they could hear screaming. "" THUD!!! The crew look down to see the unconscious body of Dracon Hellsing, He is covered in cuts and bruises, his clothing tattered... "Please cuff him with the seastone cuffs. He's quite dangerous." Jinto pat Kaizo on the shoulder and walked off. "What is he...?" Kaizo questions, seeing the state Dracon was in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent didn't have time to blink before Gyatso was on him.

His entire body exploded in pain - and he got a glimpse, as if in slow motion, of Gyatso whirling around for another attack. The ground around him was literally shaking with power, and his eyes glowed a bright green. The aura around his hands shifted into points, and he ran Kent through with a hand, his aura pulsating with an otherworldly light.

Kent gasped, and blood fell out of his mouth, soaking the tiles below. Gyatso yanked his hand out of Kent's stomach and stood as the younger monk withered on the ground.

"In the end," he said with contempt, "you were just another brat who thought he was a bigger deal than he was." His aura swirled in arcane patterns, and he gave Kent a hard look. "Look at you," he said. Kent's aura was thrashing wildly, as if gasping for air that simply wasn't there. "Your aura's in it's death throes." He smirked. "I've destroyed you utterly. Tomorrow my ascension will be complete and I will sweep across the world like a holy fire. There will be none who can stand in my way, and you and your pathetic crew will be nothing...not even a footnote."

Kent knew he was dieing. But he didn't feel like it. His aura was shifting around him, and he could feel it more than ever before, coiling around him like it was alive...like it was shifting. Changing. His stomach was numb, an icy cold gathered around the spot that Gyatso had hit him, but Kent could feel warmth sweeping into him from somewhere in the pit of his stomach.

_You're special, Kent.

You're destined for something more than this.

The most talented monk I've seen in generations! Do you think...

Impossible. There were no survivors.

End of story.

No,_ Kent thought, his eyes blinking open to a world that seemed so much brighter than before. _Not the end.__

There is one._

The warmth expanding, flooding his body until it felt like his insides were on fire. He screamed, even as he felt himself be lifted into the air, a burning golden light around him. He could feel his stomach healing, knitting itself up with incredible speed. He could see Gyatso's horror stricken face with clarity - every bead of sweat, every ounce of fear in the old man's eyes. "Impossible!" He shouted, as his aura flashed and retreated from the light Kent's body was emanating. "This can't be happening!"

*"What's the matter Gyatso?"* Kent said. But it wasn't just his voice anymore - it was layered, like hundreds of others were talking with him. *"Don't you know a God when you see one?"*

"You are no god!" Gyatso spat. "You are nothing! I've worked my whole life for this!" He tried to take a step forward, but his aura writhed and shrieked in an inhuman voice, pulling him away. 

*You're a child,"* Kent said, slowly lowering himself to the ground. *"Playing with things you don't understand."* He smirked, and Gyatso recoiled in fear. *"You thought you were a god. But you're just an old man with too much power.

Aura Blast Punch.*

*Kaya*

"You were not worthy." And with those words, Ares brought his spear down on Kaya's head.

She should have died there. She was no warrior, she was a priestess. A false one, but a priestess none the less. She had no spirit, no drive, nothing in her heart to push her beyond her body's limits. In no situation should she have survived.

But the instant before her death, a red haired boy flashed before her eyes.

_I will conquer the world._

Kaya's hand lashed out, and she caught the spear mid thrust. Ares jerked back in surprise, but Kaya now had her other hand around the spear's shaft, and with a particularly forceful tug sent it tumbling to the ground. "No," she said through gritted teeth. 

Ares stumbled back, but quickly recovered himself. "There is some spirit in you still." He smiled and drew a long, inwardly curved knife - a kukri as long as his arm. "Good. This fight will be all the greater."

Kaya stood, her hand hanging uselessly by her side. Grimacing, she bent down and picked up Ares' spear, twirling it with her good arm. It had good balance, if it was a little heavy for her taste.

Ares charged, and Kaya ducked under his first swing, awkwardly stabbing the spear at his leg. He brought his leg up over it and then kicked the spear downward, lodging it into the wooden deck. Then he leapt up, delivering a powerful kick to Kaya's chin.

But Kaya didn't let go of the the spear, and with a forceful tug managed to free it from the deck. She was down an arm and a wing, but as Ares charged her again, she realized that didn't matter.

She took the next strike head on, blocking the kukri with the shaft of the spear and head butting Ares before he could recover. He stumbled back and she charged with an animalistic yell, brandishing the spear like a madwoman. "Fight!" She roared, driving the butt of the spear into Ares' nose. "Where are your words now? Fight!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 17, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *TFAJ vs. Thickwater pirates*
> 
> Bannon quickly dodged one of the teddy bears claws, landing right in front of another. The second brought it's foot down on him, Bannon narrowly dodged again.
> 
> ...



Glen’s eyes widen as he his body suddenly goes from big to small. Here he was thinking that he’d be stuck as a puppet for the rest of the life, not like it mattered. Glen’s life already sucked eggs. “Gee, thanks for doing that so quickly…” He told Bannon sarcastically.  “Well since you guys have got everything-“ He started, about to run away, but suddenly a little girl leaped out at him. 

“Woah.” He stated, showing no surprise whatsoever. “You hurt Bobby-san!” She exclaimed, tears pouring down from her eyes. “Who is Bobby?” He asked, rather confused. “Oh, if you mean the little puppet guy, then it was him.” He stated, pointing at Bannon. “Shaddup!” The girl shouted, swinging her umbrella and revealing a long sword. “I’ll avenge Bobby-san!” She shouted, tears still on her face. She then swung at Glen’s head. 

*CLANG*

Everyone was surprised to see that Glen had revealed a sword from nowhere. His sword was pressed up against Mimi’s sword. “Wow, so he can actually fight?” Some random guy murmured, watching the fight. Glen eyes meet Mimi as they both press against each other. They then part, flying away from each other. Glaring at Glen, the clown actually looked pretty serious. “you do realize that by revealing a blade to me that I now have to kill you, correct? It’s nothing personal, just my reputation as a swordsman cannot be tarnished.” He told Mimi, pulling out his other sword and pointing it at her. “Now let’s go.” 

“wow, he’s pretty badass.” Random guy said, impressed by Glen’s fortitude. Mimi glares at Glen before twirling her umbrella and shouting, “Rain of Gunfire!” The top of the umbrella folds and the sword she had conjured slid back into a slot. The umbrella’s top, now completely folded, revealed a gun. Not just any gun, a machine gun. Glen’s eyes widen as he sees the gun. Mimi then starts to shoot down a hail of bullets at Glen. *“AHHHHHH~”* Glen yelled as he ran around, dodging bullets and holding his head for protection. He ducks behind a wall for cover. A sweat drop appeared above random guy’s head and he says, “Okay, maybe I was wrong about him…”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 17, 2011)

*Jimmy "The Candy Man" Wonka*

"Whoa! Whoa!" Jimmy shouts as group of men in chef's uniform carry him off of a cruise ship, "You sugar coated our entire buffet!" one man shouts.

"Oh come on! You guys shouldn't have placed it too close to my dessert tray, you know that!" but they don't listen to his pleading, "What do you guys think you're doing?" he asks as they approach the edge of the ship.

"Throwing some dead weight over board," Jimmy gulps, "Oh come on! You know I can't swiiiiiiimmmmm!" he shouts as they chuck him, "Gota' think fast gota' think fast..." he looks around until he spots a small boat filled with a couple beginning to get intimate.

"Bingo," he cocks his fist back and chucks it, his arm turning into a pink gum like substance that stretches and grabs onto the side of the boat, "What the hell?!" the man shouts but the couple is quickly taken out as Jimmy comes flying at them.

He shrugs as they fall into the water, "Who needs you!" he shouts at the cruise ship, "I'll find someone who appreciates my talents!"


----------



## Noitora (Mar 17, 2011)

*Kusabukai Island*

*Melayne Syther*​
The wall held out the forest covering the majority of the island, so she was told. It was a beast of a creation for protection; however they were not the only ones whom needed protecting. The dark haired woman slowly strode up to the edge of the docks, her eyes running over the obstacles ahead. If she was going to get to the marine base on the other side she would need someone to take her, and no one in this dock was foolish enough to do so, most pirates happily steer clear of the marines situated on the other side of the forest. While wearing her calm expression, Melayne Syther turned on her heel and continued back into the docks.

 The crew that had brought her here had long left the island, and they were more cowards than trustworthy anyway, they would not be able to assist her. Though in honesty, she only intended to use whoever would help her to get close to the marine base, once inside she could hunt down the information concerning ?that man? as quickly as possible. Escaping would be another matter entirely, but the marine ships were likely to be serviceable, then again perhaps whoever could assist her could also lay quite the diversion. In any case, she would find out that man behind her hunt, finally after so many years, even during her youth she could not stay in one place long. Ever since she consumed that Devil Fruit.

Melayne put sour thoughts aside for the moment and returned to one of the gathering places near the docks themselves, slipping inside and finding a seat before ordering a drink. She would wait patiently for someone who appeared as if they had use. Luckily she had already assisted some of the townsfolk who were ill and wounded, upping her chances of them assisting her in finding bold or reckless piratres for her cause.

________________________________________________​
*Somewhere in Grandline​*
A man draped in a thick black coat sitting on his shoulders with grey fur around the collar and his black hair spiked and slicked back sat with his body leant forward using his forearms on his thighs as support. His dark gazed lingered out to the sea ahead of him, the waves shifting in the shadow of the night. A low sigh escaped the tall mans lips as he closed his eyes. The sounds of footsteps slowly sounded next to him, the clonking of wooden shoes echoing in the silence of the coast.

?Things are heating up.? The man said, his voice disturbed by a mask covering his features. ?It may get livelier in Grand Line.? The dark coated man let out a light noise of annoyance.
*?Nothing but rookies??* The black coated man replied as he reopened his eyes. There was the sound of fingers tapping on the hilt of a sword.
?Weaklings still grow. A new era is coming, Raiva.? 

*?It will be drenched in blood??*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2011)

Black Lotus Crew-

Takeshi and Nicholas gathered up the bandit's cash and other supplies, plenty of food and drink. "Boy, we're stocked for months now!" Nicholas laughs. "You bastards! We'll get you for this!!!" The bandit leaders shout. "Go out to sea~ Be free~" Nicholas laughs as he kicks a small boat off into the ocean. "Now that that's over, Let's say we get back on course." Nicholas took out the map... "If we had a navigator...." He mumbled.... "Just get on the ship. We'll let fate lead us to the marines." 

"YES! Fate! That has saved us so far right?" He said sarcastically, but still jokingly... However Takeshi merely walked off. "Sheesh, He was kind of fun for a while there... guess it's just all sinking in now." He sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Perhaps battle just brings back bad memories?" He shook his head. "Anyway! Let us go!" He smiled to Marco and Jin. "Perhaps we'll find a couple hotties and have some booze and take a load off eh?" Though the two only walked off, still upset that he forgot their names.

"IT WAS A JOKE! A JOKE!" He shouts. "Sheesh... This crew." He sighed and shook his head. "Uncle, Give me strength." He  followed behind the crew when he accidentally kicked something on the ground. "eh?" Picking it up  he found a small box, though it was locked... "Did we have a key... or perhaps one of them had it on them..." He looked out to sea. "Ah... that would be a shame..." 

Nicholas shrugged. "Well, if it's nothing it's nothing, if it's something it's good luck!" He tossed the box with the other supplies and wheeled everything towards the ship. 

Once everything was set the crew departed... The first night was terrible, They had gotten turned around and ended up back at the bandit island, the next night they managed to get away, the third night a storm shook the boat and caused Jin and Marco to hide once more for fear that Nicholas would bring them into ANOTHER whirlpool.

Luckily by the end of two weeks of sailing, the crew had spotted a new island. "Look! See i told you i knew what i was doing! It merely took me a little while to get my sea legs!" He laughed, though no one said anything... "Come on, are you still mad i forgot your names Jan? Darko?" .... "IT'S A JOKE!! I'M KIDDING!" But they had already walked off. "Come on... Someone talk to me... It's lonely out here..." He pouted, but no one came. "Ah well." Nicholas shrugged. 

"Guess i'll just keep all the woman to myself then."

The imperial Lotus 2 sailed into the docks, it's size dwarfed all the other ships and drew quite a bit of attention. It was unlike any other pirate ship in the area, it had a feeling of sophistication, of honor... of royalty. "My~ This place looks lively!" Nicholas laughed and leaped off the ship, tying it to the dock. "Let's see what we can find."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron: The Mission is a Go!*

The Xtreme Machine had turned around, heading in the direction of cruise ship. When they got in within range of the target, the ship suddenly came to a stop. The rest of the crew looked over to Anya who had ordered the helmsman to stop the ship. “What is the meaning of this, girl?” Marcus asked, hoping she gave him a good answer. Anya shakes her head, “Remember this is supposed to be a stealth mission.” She stated, putting extra emphasis on stealth and looking in Lucio’s direction. 

The Lt. Commander still had the same stupid image on his face as he looked at Anya as if she had accused him of something. “We’re supposed to sneak in and free all of the hostages first. Then we bust the pirates.” She said, cracking her knuckles. She then walked over to a closet, pulling out a box. “What’s in there?” Shina asked. Anya grins and says, “They’re stealth suits. I just found them there in the closest.” Serena takes a drag of her cigarette and says, “Smart.” Anya blushes, before finally bursting out and saying, *“THANK YOU SERENA-SAMA!” *Realizing that everyone was staring at her strangely, Anya looks down at her feet, embarrassed. She quickly regains her composure, “So we’ll hop on a few boats, get over to the cruise ship and free the hostages.” She said, and after a moment of silence, they all nod.
---

Everyone had fit perfectly into their black stealth suits and Anya wondered if she could use her devil fruit power while in it. Her normal clothes were still underneath though, just in case. She didn’t plan on fighting in the outfit anyway, no matter how cool it looked. She hopped in the boat along with the others. There were two boats; one would take the hostages back to the Xtreme Machine where they’d be safe, while the other would be for the strongest of XMS once they were done fighting the pirates. The two small sailboats were dropped from the side of the Xtreme Machine and bobbled along towards the much larger cruise ship…
---

Moments later after the boats had set out, five marines hopped on to the other side of the railing.

Anya herself took the moment to slide her suit off and get back into normal clothing. She flexed, glad to get the tight suit off her body.  They had appeared in the back of the cruise ship, where they’d go unnoticed. As they got comfortable, more marines hop out of the second boat, holding rifles. They were the cavalry. So XMS silently moved through the ship. Any hostages or pirates they met on the way would be dealt with….

-First Room

*“DAMN IT! WHEN ARE THE MARINES GOING TO COME AND SAVE ME! I’M A PRINCE! A NOBLEMAN! I’M NOT A DAMN DOG!”* A blonde-haired man yelled angrily. He wished he could remove the collar from his neck. But he knew the price; death. He gulped and then looked at the woman besides him. She was weeping and holding her hand on her stomach. The man figured that she was pregnant. He also knew that the marines didn’t care about a pregnant woman; they were coming to rescue him. His father was very clear that he didn’t want his son to be hurt. He looked at the woman, sadly. “I’m sorry…” He muttered, remorsefully.

“Shut up.” A giant of a man said. “You better be lucky that Zed-sama ordered the hostages not to be injured or maimed in anyway. Otherwise I’d have already snapped your neck like the twig it is.” 

-Second Room

An armored man stood over a woman and another man. *“How pathetic…. You’re beneath me.” *He stated. *“I’m Bruno ‘the Armored Fist’…” *He grumbled. *“I shouldn’t be stuck with a job like this. Guarding two little hostages, it’s like watching over children. And I’m not a goddamn babysitter. I’ll be glad when those marines get here and I can tear them limb from limb.” Bruno rolled as his eyes as the woman pleaded again. “Shut up, bug.” He said, slamming his foot into her hand. She cried out in pain and Bruno chuckled as he saw the male wince. *

-Third Room

Two men were going to the worst torture in their lives. They rolled their eyes as they listened to their ‘guard’ ramble. He was merely a seventeen-year old boy with red hair and some spiffy glasses. 

“I can’t believe I’m stuck here guarding people like you. The World’s Greatest- well actually, Galaxy’s greatest, no that’s still too small, the Universe’s greatest, still too small, the* MULTIVERSE’S *greatest scientist, Jak Jak,  stuck here watching over some king from a country I’ve never even heard about and you… You’re not even important. Sigh, well at least I’ll get to see how those collars I created work out. Yeah, that’s right I invented them. Too bad you can’t marvel them because they’re around your necks and if you try and pull them off, they’ll *EXPLODE*. You see, I invented them…” Jak Jak continued to ramble on about how Zed-sama had approached him, convincing him to make these collars… The two men looked at each other and then bursted out in tears...

-Fourth Room

A woman and a man… The woman was simply too large and fat (she was also a queen), but the male was rather strapping for a commoner. Gemini had tied him to a chair while the woman was left against the wall floor. She placed her hand on the man’s cheek and massaged his shoulders. *“Why so tense, honeeey~” *She said, licking her lips. The man sweated nervously as she licked the side of his face, *“is it because you have a bomb on your neck?”* She asked, rhetorically. Before she could get into acts which would be highly inappropriate and time-consuming to describe, the woman against the wall spoke up.

“Don’t ignore me like I don’t exist! I’m a queen, you know.” Gemini looked over to this woman. How dare her, interrupt Gemini during the middle of playtime! Gemini stalked over to the woman, leaving the man sitting there still sweating. Her hips swayed side to side before she bent down and looked the woman in the eye. The queen then saw true madness in those eyes. She broke contact, looking away. 

*“News flash lady, no one cares!” *Gemini announced, standing up. She then spun and hit the queen in the face. Now there was a cut from where Gemini’s nails had dug into her face. The woman’s jaw dropped. She had never been stricken in her life, before. *“HOW DARE YOU!? STRIKE A DIVINE WOMAN SUCH AS ME?” *

Gemini chuckled. *“Sorry honey, but even you’re not divine enough to avoid pain.” *She then walked back over to the man, leaving the woman staring at Gemini in shock.

-Fifth Room

The Fifth Room was the deepest room, in fact, it was the boiler room. The heat of the room was sweltering and the two hostages were melting away as they sat close together. One was a King, while the other a kid. The kid was weeping while the King had a smirk on his face. He wanted to strike the brat in the face hard. Tell him to stop weeping and that help would be on the way. But that was actually false, wasn’t it? The King knew of his importance. He had recently signed a treaty with the Government in which he became one of the many countries under their protection. In return, he would aid them with the firepower they needed in the war against the Revolutionaries. The King had his leverage which ensured his safety. The boy had nothing and in the King’s eyes was nothing but dirt, especially since these pirates had the nerve to compare him with this boy. However, he wasn’t exactly sure the captain was right in the head.

Suddenly the door to the boiler room opened and the brat looked up with hopeful eyes. He then frowned. It was the captain again. The man was easily 6’6 and he had long black hair. A grin was on his face. He had a sword in his hand and blood dripped from it. The man, Zed, captain of the Laughingman Pirates kicked a body towards the boy and king letting out a shriek. “Oh, help is on the way. That’s your help. A negotiator from one of the Cipher Pols… CP1 I think. Really didn’t get it out of him all the way, you know on the account of his screams as I cut through his body…” He mused.  He then noticed something. Frowns. 

“Why are you frowning kid? You’ve got a new playmate!” He said, pointing at the body and letting out a laugh. The King stared down at the body, his eyes wide in fear. Surely the World Government was sending more then some shitty agent to rescue him…


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 18, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater *

Bannon made his way out of Bobby's room as Mimi assaulted Glen, leading the large group of people behind him. He felt bad leaving Glen, but it was important that he got back to the others, and that he got the villagers back to safety. As he made his way down the hall, he opened another large black portal. "This will lead back to the outside of the cave. Once you've gone through, get down to the village."

Back in the main room, Thickwater gobbled down the last of his food. He casually looked over at Brock, now beaten and covered in blood. "Hmph." He got up from his giant couch, and approached the marines. 

"You guys are the ones who screwed up my last haul. I don't like it when people take my stuff." He eyed Garrick, immediately recognizing him as the leader. He swept his hand over Garrick, forming a large clear red box around him. 

*"What the he-"* He then brought down his fist on the box, plowing it, along with Garrick through the floor. 

"There...dead," he said looking down at the crater he had made in the floor, not bothering to check if Garrick was really still alive or not.


----------



## Ender (Mar 18, 2011)

> What the hell? He couldn't even wait till we made it to our posts?
> 
> Don't worry, we're almost there. We'll make it Ryuu said calmly as he grabbed Snipe by the waist. Just hang on.
> 
> ...














As Snipe trapped the guards, Ryuu berated himself mentally _Damn it man! Get a hold of yourself! In order to bring these guys down and find them…you need to snap out of it!!_ he thought while he slapped himself. _”YOSH!! Let’s go!!”_  he yelled as he charged towards the enterance, Snipe following. As they went by the captured guards, Ryuu gave each one a swift chop at the back of their necks, knocking each one unconscious. Hey! What was that— _To make sure the commotion remains minimal. I don’t want them yelling out and warning people of our timely arrivals._.

As they charged through the door, they were greeted by a platoon of 10 marines. The room was a sort of gathering area, with bleachers, tables, and chairs all around the room, staircases at the rear going in both directions and several doors on each side of the room. The marines were all sitting or standing around tables, preparing to deal with whatever caused the explosions earlier, until the shock from these two strangers arriving shut everyone up. As moments passed in dead silence, one marine, a Lieutenant Commander, stood up and approached them, *”Who are and wha---!”*  Ryuu had used soru to get in front of the commander and grabbed his face with his hands. As muffles of protests escaped his mouth, Ryuu slammed the marine into the ground, knocking him out and shattering the ground below him _”Shut up!...”_ he said with a cold malice in his voice _”Snipe! Leave one or two conscious!”_ he yelled out as he spun around to avoid the attacks of the marines. You don’t have to tell me that idiot! she returned as she fired off her arrows at rapid speed. 

As Ryuu deflected blows and sword swings, he returned each with a blow of his own, _”You….punks….don’t….deserve…..to…taste….my….swords!!”_ he yelled as he struck each marine. _”Osamu: Rokujūyon Shō!”_ he yelled as he blitzed between enemies and struck each one down with a gentle yet powerful palm strike to the chest, leaving one conscious to answer his questions. As he approached the fallen marine, he looked around to see Snipe doing the same on her end.  Ryuu knelt down next to the marine and through a powerful punch straight into the ground next to his face, creating a powerful shockwave and a crater in the ground. _”Next time, that’ll be your face, understand?”_ he asked the marine sternly. After the marine’s eyes finally looked away from Ryuu’s fist and to Ryuu, he gave a quick nod in fear. _”Good….now, tell me where the captured prisoners are?”_Ryuu said with a calm smile. Hey! Tell me where the keys to cages are kept or I’ll fire off another arrow! Snipe asked as she stood over a marine with her bow ready and arrow pulled back. *”O-o-over th-there!!”* both marines yelled, almost at the same time, each pointing in a different direction. *”Those stairs lead to the cages, go down one level to find them and the door at the back leads to a lower level, where there’s a tunnel leading to the West Gate and a ship! Please don’t kill me!”* begged the marine. _”Don’t worry, I won’t._ answered Ryuu, while he knocked out the marine with a swift, well-placed chop.  As Ryuu got up and came over to Snipe, she put her bow away and turned to him.  The room over on the left end is the security room, the cage’s keys and cuff keys are all there. Let’s go! 

They both turned and rushed into the security room, which was full of screens, ammo, keys, and cuffs. As Snipe looked around the ammo section for arrows and such, Ryuu headed over the screens. _”These are feeds from different den den’s around the castle._ he said as he scanned each one. Who the hell is that?! Snipe said, pointing to a screen with Braska and a mysterious woman  and why is she wearing a similar armor as Braska!? _”Forget about those two! Shit! Kite and Thrush are in trouble! Snipe, lets—_ Way ahead of you! We need to hurry up with these prisoners! she yelled as she ran for the door. _”Agreed! Let’s go!”_ Ryuu responded, wasting no more time on the screens and grabbing all the keys from their place on the wall and following Snipe out. 

As they approached the stairs, Ryuu used his hands to create a giant ball of air, which he sent rolling down to clear any enemies, _”Tenryuu Pachinko Ball!”_ As the ball rolled down, there were loud crashes and screams from marines being run over. After the noise stopped, both Ryuu and Snipe ran down the stairs to find the cages and prisoners. *”Who’s there?! HELP! Let us out!”* came screams from everywhere. _”Calm down! We’re coming!”_ Ryuu shouted back as they came in. Going from cage to cage, they unlocked them all and then started to work on the prisoners when he noticed something odd, a group of prisoners all with a dragon emblem on their clothing somewhere. _”Hey! You guys…”_ he said as he approached them _”are you guys part of the Dragon Army crew?! What are you doing here!?”_ *”Ho-how did you know?! Yes we are them.”* came answer from one of them *”We were docked here for several months before these marines attacked. When the coup started, our captain decided to help out, since the townsfolk had been so nice to us. We fought bravely, alongside their warriors, but it wasn’t enough. I am Jul—“* _”Julian Arkanian, the vice-captain, I know. Where are Captain André and Novinha?”_. The group stared, silent from shock and awe. Finally, Julian answered bitterly *”The captain is dead. He was killed defending the coast where he sent Novinha away in a small boat. How do you know so much about us?! Who are you?!”* _”No time for that now._ he said coolly, while freeing  the rest of them. _”Everyone take the back door here and go to the back gate. Help fight whoever’s left!”_ He turned to Snipe, _”Let’s go back the other way, it’ll be faster.”_

As they both approached the exit, a soft creepy, perverse voice, like the ravings of someone under illusions, came from the stairwell. *”Oi oi oi!  Where do you think you’re going??? I can’t just let you take my fun away…”* Ryuu and Snipe reacted quickly, he drew his swords and she got her bow, ready to fight, with a vengeance. *”Who the hell are you!!!”* they both yelled. Ahead of them stood a tall man with what seemed to be a giant scalpel in his hands, a paper bag over his head, with holes for his eyes and mouth. *”Hey there cutie-chan, wanna play??”* he said as he licked his lips.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2011)

Golden Snake Marine Crew-

The Hellsing pirates had been taken to the brig, cuffed with seastone in order to keep them all at bay. "Where is Jinto? Shouldn't he be dealing with this paperwork?" Kaizo shouts, "He's resting, using _That _always wears him out." One of the marines comments. "What is THAT anyway? Will someone explain it to me?" The marines just kept on their busy schedule, making sure the ship was clean. 

Jinto mean while spent his time in his room, his body felt like it had been run through a blender. "Nnngh... Damn fusions... You'd think it wouldn't hurt." He let out a sigh, keeping the covers over himself. "Jinto-san! The base is calling for you!" Jinto sighed as he heard the marines voice come through the door. "Alright, Alright, I'm getting up." Jinto threw off the covers, revealing scars all over his torso.

Jinto tossed on his uniform and stepped out of the door. "Where's the denden mushi they are calling on?" Jinto asked. "In your office sir." Jinto nodded and made his way to the deck, then to his office/cabin. "Yes sir?" He answered into the denden mushi. "Lt. Jinto! Excellent to hear from you, I heard the mission went well." Jinto nodded. "Yes, it went alright i suppose." Jinto responded. "I heard you had some kind of new power...." The voice was rather dark. 

"I don't know what you are talking about sir." Jinto responded. "Jinto-san, If you are hiding something from me, I would prefer you-" "If i was hiding anything sir, it is because it is of no consequence."With that Jinto hung up the Denden mushi. "Alright men! Get us to the nearest base so we can drop these scum off! Then, after that, I think it's time for a little vacation!" He smirked. "I think we've earned one!" The men all cheer, but Kaizo.... "Tch... You think just because we capture an old pirate crew we can get a va-"

"Look, my men have gone seven months at sea without a single vacation before you arrived, i believe we've earned up enough leave to take a break for a while. Besides, after such a harsh battle, don't you think you should let your wounds heal?" He pointed at Kaizo's side. "I suppose... resting would be all right." Kaizo sighed defeated. 

"Excellent! Pattaya! Prepare the celebratory Pinata... and the pina coladas... AND WE SHALL DANCE IN THE RAIN!" He throws his arm up in triumph. "Oh god it hurts...." He thinks to himself, trying to stay strong....


----------



## Gaja (Mar 18, 2011)

*Pattaya, GS Marine Squad ~ East Blue*​
Although Pattaya used to be a Lieutenant like Jinto and Kaizo, he didn't consider himself to be one. He was an Ensign, so the pay raise he received made him happy as he was probably the best payed Ensign in the Marine. Pattaya cared little about money, but he knew that it bought him pinatas, and liquor so he saved it up.

The arrest went smoothly, Gerald had woken up after being knocked out, and was pretty banged up but he'd live. For some reason Pattaya made sure to deliver him in personally, although he did it with respect and class. Quite unlike him... That being said he was injured too, not like Jinto-san was, but he was bandaged up over his left shoulder and torso.

As the vacation was announced though Jinto yelled out to bring out the pinata, and a second later the whole crew could see Pattaya walk on deck, with a huge pinata over each of his shoulders. "Already on it sir." He said smiling, each of the candy filled Kaizo looking pinatas were taken of his shoulder and set up by a member of the crew, while Pattaya went inside to get *the* celebratory pinata that Jinto ordered.

The pina coladas though was not his duty, they had a very special girl on board who took care of the alcohol. Wise move in brining her in, otherwise this Ensign right here wouldn't just borrow food from the kitchen.

"There!!! Man the cannons!!! I need a vacation!!!" getting pumped for the upcoming days of rest, alcohol, sleep, alcohol and women the young tanned Marine officer looked at Kaizo. "You wanna give the first hit?" He asked it politely too, as to him it looked like Kaizo needed a vacation the most. There were cheers coming from some Marines, but the ship was still going in the right direction. As soon as the liquor would come in to play though no one could guaranty anything. A kampai though was a must, Pattaya knew that much, and who better to give it then their fearless leader.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya, GS Marine Squad ~ East Blue*​
> Although Pattaya used to be a Lieutenant like Jinto and Kaizo, he didn't consider himself to be one. He was an Ensign, so the pay raise he received made him happy as he was probably the best payed Ensign in the Marine. Pattaya cared little about money, but he knew that it bought him pinatas, and liquor so he saved it up.
> 
> The arrest went smoothly, Gerald had woken up after being knocked out, and was pretty banged up but he'd live. For some reason Pattaya made sure to deliver him in personally, although he did it with respect and class. Quite unlike him... That being said he was injured too, not like Jinto-san was, but he was bandaged up over his left shoulder and torso.
> ...



"Ensign Pattaya... Why exactly do the pinata's look like me?" Kaizo's eye twitched. "AND WHO SAID THE VACATION STARTED! WE ARE STILL ON ACTIVE DUTY! DO YOU MEN THINK NOTHING OF YOUR- GUAH!!" As he shouted the wound on his side began to re-open. "You see, you are too stressed out." Jinto smirked. "Sit back, relax a little." Jinto swallowed his drink down and picked up a bat. "I'll go first!" Throwing on a blindfold, the crew spun him around and let him loose. 

"Hmm~ Where~ Is~ It~" Jinto laughed and swung the bat, only to end up hitting the real Kaizo. "Oops! I missed!" He laughed. "THAT'S NOT FUNNY YOU BASTARD!" Kaizo reached for another bat and swung at Jinto. "Oh! Now your getting into the spirit of vacation! It's all about fun!" Jinto laughed. "This isn't for fun...." He grumbled. "Itoryu... Iai...." Kaizo put the bat to his side. "ANGELS GATE DRAW!" throwing the bat forward wildly to hit Jinto, the leader quickly ducked, resulting in a flying slash hitting one of the pinatas and sending candy everywhere.

"Excellent shot Lt. Kaizo!" Jinto slapped the man on his back and laughed. "I hate you." Kaizo grumbled, though he had to admit... it was a little nice... "Boy the ship sure is lively." Tyre smiled as he stood off to the side. "I think this is the most unpredictable bunch of marines i ever saw..." He smiled, Though they were a bunch of idiots, they was no crew Tyre would rather serve on.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

*Golden Snake Crew~*


Upon coming on to the ship, Ensign Brandy Evergreen was already preparing drinks. She hadn?t gone on the mission with the rest of the squad; instead she stayed and defended the boat. It also gave her time to prepare drinks for the marines of Golden Snake. She was well fitting into the lifestyle of Jinto and the rambunctious marines under his command. 

SO she knew that they?d be expecting a party when they returned. Standing there in her marine uniform, Brandy smiled upon seeing Jinto and the rest of the crew. ?Welcome back, Jinto-sama!? She exclaimed, waving to the man. ?I?ll help with the drinks?? She muttered turning and bending over to pick up a giant barrel and place it on her shoulder with relatively no trouble. ?Brandy-san, you don?t have to carry that all by yourself?" A marine said, offering a hand.

 ?It?s no problem.? Brandy said with a smile. It indeed wasn?t for she carried the barrel with only one arm and her shoulder to maintain balance. ?Come everyone, get your drinks!? She shouted. Marines lined up with their mugs out as Brandy poured a drink known as Pina colada. It was her homemade recipe and the marines apparently loved it. Seeing that the barrel was empty, she puts it down.

 ?Be back in a sec~? And she came back relatively quickly, the barrel filled to the brim with liquor again. As she poured drinks, a marine came by and said, ?Brandy-san, you should drink some too!? Brandy?s smile vanished, replaced by an angry frown. ?NOOO!? She shouted at the marine who dropped his drink. He looked at her with a frightened look on his face, ?Uh, sorry. I won?t ask again...? 

Brandy looked down at her feet, embarrassed by her outburst. She didn?t drink, though. If she did, something bad would happen. *One drop wouldn?t hurt? *A voice said in the back of her head. Brandy?s eyes widened and then she shook her head. ?No, it?s my fault. I?ll clean this mess up.? She told the marine, getting on to her knees and revealing a mop from nowhere. No one questioned on how a mop just suddenly popped up besides her. It just happened.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ensign Pattaya... Why exactly do the pinata's look like me?" Kaizo's eye twitched. "AND WHO SAID THE VACATION STARTED! WE ARE STILL ON ACTIVE DUTY! DO YOU MEN THINK NOTHING OF YOUR- GUAH!!" As he shouted the wound on his side began to re-open. "You see, you are too stressed out." Jinto smirked. "Sit back, relax a little." Jinto swallowed his drink down and picked up a bat. "I'll go first!" Throwing on a blindfold, the crew spun him around and let him loose.
> 
> "Hmm~ Where~ Is~ It~" Jinto laughed and swung the bat, only to end up hitting the real Kaizo. "Oops! I missed!" He laughed. "THAT'S NOT FUNNY YOU BASTARD!" Kaizo reached for another bat and swung at Jinto. "Oh! Now your getting into the spirit of vacation! It's all about fun!" Jinto laughed. "This isn't for fun...." He grumbled. "Itoryu... Iai...." Kaizo put the bat to his side. "ANGELS GATE DRAW!" throwing the bat forward wildly to hit Jinto, the leader quickly ducked, resulting in a flying slash hitting one of the pinatas and sending candy everywhere.
> 
> "Excellent shot Lt. Kaizo!" Jinto slapped the man on his back and laughed. "I hate you." Kaizo grumbled, though he had to admit... it was a little nice... "Boy the ship sure is lively." Tyre smiled as he stood off to the side. "I think this is the most unpredictable bunch of marines i ever saw..." He smiled, Though they were a bunch of idiots, they was no crew Tyre would rather serve on.


*
Pattaya*

When he was asked why the two smaller pinatas looked like Kaizo Pattaya looked to the side casually and, obviously lying, replied. "No idea Kaizo-san... must be your imagination." He quickly disappeared from the Lieutenants sight, he was on to him.

But as the comedy commenced Pattaya was the loudest one on board, laughing like a lunatic as Kaizo got hit initially, and then proceeded to smash one of the pinatas, sending candy to everyone on board, and even a little off board to the fish. And then the alcohol started flowing.

Before anyone could go reeeeally crazy the young man raised his glass high in to the air. "Everyone!!! You know what time it is!!!" Holding his glass in the air still the Ensign looked at the commanding officer of this fine ship, along with the rest of the crew, would awaited a few words from their very own Jinto-san. A proper kampai was a must on every ship, pirate or marine.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *
> Pattaya*
> 
> When he was asked why the two smaller pinatas looked like Kaizo Pattaya looked to the side casually and, obviously lying, replied. "No idea Kaizo-san... must be your imagination." He quickly disappeared from the Lieutenants sight, he was on to him.
> ...



"Yes, Indeed." Jinto cleared his throat. "Men! Today we have rid the world of another scourge that feeds upon the innocent." He cleared his throat once more, Damn that candy was hard to swallow. "But, we have much to do. We have a ways to go before we have brought peace to everyone...But who cares about that for now!?" He shouts, the men all cheer. *"NOT US!" *"THAT'S RIGHT! We've done our part for today! Now, there is only one thing we must do! EAT! DRINK AND BE MARRY! FOR WE HAVE EARNED A VACATION! EVERYONE! CLANG YOUR GLASSES TOGETHER!!! KAAAMMMPAIIIII!!!!" Jinto shouts, the men all agree and in unison shout with him... *KAMPAI!!!!*

Though, as the men are enjoying about every kind of alcohol they have, Jinto comes to a realization. "Ah, wait... Whose steering the ship?" He asks. "Eh!? I thought Tom-san was!" One of the marines shouts. "EH!?!?!? I thought Hibaki-san was!" Another shouts. "Wait!? Tyre isn't steering!?" "I'm over here!" Tyre shouts, face down in a barrel of wine....

"Ah shit...." Jinto stands up to see the marine base coming into view. "MEN! BATTLE STATIONS!!! RUN FOR COVER!!!" He shouts....


A few moments later-

"WHOSE IDEA WAS IT TO CELEBRATE WITHOUT HAVING A MAN AT THE HELM!?" The officer in charge shouts. "Uhm... Not mine." Jinto coughed, trying to hold back his giggles. "Do you think this is come kind of joke Lt.Hazama!?" He shouts, veins popping under his white hair. "No,nnonononon..... Tch... Yeah..." He chuckled. "YOU DRUNKEN BAFFOON!" The man slams his hands on his desk. "AND YOU! KAIZO! I expect this sort of thing from Jinto! But from you!? You were given your position to keep these idiots at bay! What is your excuse!" 

Kaizo coughed, he was far to drunk to truly defend himself... "Sir... they made me." He responded. "What kind of excuse is that!? YOU ARE SECOND IN COMMAND! IT IS YOUR JOB TO STOP THIS KIND OF BEHAVIOR!" Kaizo nodded. "Yes sir... I promise to drink less next time..." "I EXPECT YOU TO NOT DRINK AT ALL!" He screams. 

"Uh... Excuse me sir, but why are we here?" Tyre raises his hand, next to him are Ensign Pattaya and Ensign Brandy... "All... all i did was serve drinks..." Brandy comments. "Exactly! It is your fault this situation happened as well!" "But what did i do!?" Pattaya questions. "All i did was bring out the pinata's!" The commander looked at him. "SEVEN OF YOUR MEN SLIPPED ON THE CANDY AND ARE NOW IN MEDICAL! DO YOU NOT GET THE SEVERITY OF THE SITUATION!?" 

He growled. "Because of your gross incompetence docks 1-6 are completely out of order! What do you expect us to do with only HALF our docks functioning!?" "Well sir.. if only half your dock functions i think that's more of a personal matter... don't you?" Jinto snickered, even kaizo began to chuckle but quickly calmed himself. "YOU IDIOTS THIS ISN'T A LAUGHING MATTER!" 

A marine next to the commander grabbed his arm. "Please sir, your condition..." He whispers. "Aye..." the massive man sits down, his frame easily three times the size of Jinto or Kaizo... "Fine then." He grumbled. "Though you caused untold amounts of damage you did manage to capture those Hellsing pirates.... for that, i will let you off easy...." He cleared his throat. "FOUR WEEKS OF FORCED LEAVE WITH NO PAY!" 

"Sweet! Extended vacation!" Jinto throws his hand up and Pattaya gives him a highfive. "Gerald." The marine nods... "Yes sir?" "Get these men out of here before they give me a heart attack..." The man nods. "Yes sir! right away!!!"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 18, 2011)

Pattaya joined in on the kampai like everyone else and drank all the alcohol from his glass. It was good luck to do so, and just as he noticed Tyre drinking vine via barrel Pattaya realized that drinking alcohol that way was a good way to set yourself to sleep. But before he had the chance to try it the shorts wearing Marine had to jump for cover, as their ship crashed into a Marine base!!! Good luck my ass!!!

Luckily he wasn't sent overboard, as he couldn't swim, but was instead thrown over to some old Marine dude who proceeded to yell at them for like 15 solid minutes. Although Pattaya was not drunk, he pretty much giggled all the time, the old Marine officer must have not seen that he was wearing his fighting shorts and not his uniform. And he even got mad for bringing out the pinatas?!?! But the Ensign was rewarded with four weeks of vacations!!! Yes good luck after all!!!

Immediatelly throwing a high five all the Golden Snake crew members were escorted, not to say thrown out, out of the office. "Yosh, all my clothes are gone, but I still have all the money I saved!!!" Holding up a bag with a bunch of  signs on it the Marine smiled looking at the whole half drunk group of Marines, but mostly Jinto.

"Party time!!! Right?" He wasn't sure, would they stay on this island? If so he needed a drink, pronto!!! And a cool hat like Jinto's... But before he did anything, Pattaya took out a marker and started writing something on his money bag. Just to make sure everyone knew what it was.

"_*Pattaya's money bag. - Don't touch!!! Understand? Or I'll send dark jedi on you!*_"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Pattaya joined in on the kampai like everyone else and drank all the alcohol from his glass. It was good luck to do so, and just as he noticed Tyre drinking vine via barrel Pattaya realized that drinking alcohol that way was a good way to set yourself to sleep. But before he had the chance to try it the shorts wearing Marine had to jump for cover, as their ship crashed into a Marine base!!! Good luck my ass!!!
> 
> Luckily he wasn't sent overboard, as he couldn't swim, but was instead thrown over to some old Marine dude who proceeded to yell at them for like 15 solid minutes. Although Pattaya was not drunk, he pretty much giggled all the time, the old Marine officer must have not seen that he was wearing his fighting shorts and not his uniform. And he even got mad for bringing out the pinatas?!?! But the Ensign was rewarded with four weeks of vacations!!! Yes good luck after all!!!
> 
> ...



"Excellent." Somehow Jinto had managed to change clothes from the meeting room to where they stood now. Jinto was still wearing his hat, however now he had on a black button up shirt, unbuttoned and was wearing black swim trunks. "Since the ship is currently in for repairs... And upgrades!" He smirked. "Upgrades?" Tyre asked. "YES! Upgrades!" Jinto pulled out a piece of paper from a bag he was carrying on his back. "See, the dual snake head cannons are going to get an improvement, and we're adding a cannon to the tongue itself! So we'll have THREE cannons at the front of the ship!" He smirked.

"And then, we'll have another surprise..." He closed the paper. "But i can't show that to you... It's secret...." He tossed the paper back into his bag, with his normal clothes... Then tossing on a pair of black sunglasses he looked up to the sky. "We're on Vacation...." "Un-paid leave." Kaizo corrected. "Vacation, exactly." Jinto nodded. "Now then! Hurry up! I already ordered everyone's tickets!" "Even ours!?" The fodder of the crew ask. "OF COURSE!" Jinto holds up about 100 tickets. "He's... He's so thoughtful...." The crew all begin to tear up. 

"Let us go men... and woman.... To the island they call....Haruyasumi...." Jinto propped one leg up on a bench and pointed up into the sky, sun glaring off his sunglasses and his open shirt whipping in the wind. "Yes.... Jinto-sama!!!" The men all copied his stance, a wave appearing behind them. "You are all idiots... We just got in trouble for destroying half a dock and were forced into unpaid leave AND YOU'RE HAPPY ABOUT IT!? And isn't that island just japanese for "Spring Break" Jinto nodded. "Yes... Yes it is... And you know what spring break means...." 

*"LOTS OF BOOZE!"* the men shout. "AND WHAT ELSE!" Jinto screams. *"LOTS OF WOMAN!!!"* The men shout again. "LET US GO MEN!!!!" Jinto and the fodder run off, leaving the others behind. "Are we honestly going to follow that idiot?" Kaizo asked Pattaya, who REALLY looked like he wanted to go with Jinto, but hadn't quite grasped what was going on yet... Tyre, who was just smiling to himself... And the new girl, who he honestly hadn't met yet....


Elsewhere-

"Ah, yes... 96 for the cruise liner to Spring Break island." Jinto slides the tickets under a piece of glass to a ticket man. "Uhhh...." The man blinked. "Ok.." He coughed, tore off the ends and handed them back. "Also, i'll have four friends coming by, ones a pretty cute girl, ones a wild tan man wearing odd shorts, ones kind of hard to pin down, but he'll be wearing an anchor and the other is about my height, red hair and has a stick shoved up his ass... please remember their descriptions great ticket master..." Jinto bowed. "Uhhh...." the man sniffed. a line of snot going into his nose. "Ok...."

"TO THE SHIP!!!" Jinto shouts, *"HAI!!!!"* his men charging behind him.... As soon as they get on, they hear an announcement for a buffet.... "TO THE BUFFET!!!" Jinto shouts. *"HAI!!!!" *His men shout with him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2011)

_*Golden Snake Crew~*_


“wow, this isn’t exactly how I expected things to go.” Brandy said. She wasn’t surprised that things had got out of hand. When alcohol was involved, they often did. Un-paid leave didn’t really bother her much. There wasn’t much that she wanted to buy. Vacation, sound pretty fun also. She shook her head at Jinto’s speech. The man was quite eccentric, especially for a marine. It brought a small smirk to her face, though. As the marines rush forward, screaming about booze and women, Brandy gets an angry look on her face. 

“That’s rather offensive… I mean, I’m not interested in women really, I guess.” Pattaya snickers. It doesn’t go unnoticed by Brandy who stuck her nose up in the air, “Hmph.” "Are we honestly going to follow that idiot?" 

Brandy shrugged. “Well, he is our commanding officer, Kaizo-san. I suppose we do have to follow him since it’d been an order. And someone does need to be there to stop them from getting into another drunken mess.” She stated. The three marines then noticed that she has strapped a giant barrel to her back. “What’s that for?” Tyre asked. 

“It’s to carry all of my stuff.” She said, putting a finger on to her mouth as if the fact was obvious. “HAVEN’T YOU HEARD OF A SUITCASE!?” Kaizo asked, amazed at Brandy’s sudden strangeness. “Of course. A barrel is just more reliable.” With that, Brandy waves to them and shouts, “C’MON!” Kaizo facepalmed. “The cruise ship is the other way…” “Oh.” Brandy said, switching her path and jogging towards the ship.

---

Somehow despite carrying the giant barrel, filled with clothes and anything Brandy thought would be essential for vacation, Brandy quickly made it to the cruise ship. She sees that Jinto and his men have already boarded. Shrugging, Brandy makes her way to the ticket booth. She then realizes she doesn’t have a ticket. JInto did. “Uh, sorry-“ “It’s already covered, ma’am. A man with a hat and a bunch of guys came running past here earlier. Are you really with them?” The man asked, still rather confused by his encounter with Jinto.

“Yes, sadly or goodly either way you look at it. Thank you, sir.” She told him, running off. “WAIT! WHY DO YOU HAVE A GIANT BARREL STRAPPED TO YOUR BACK?” The man sighed, for Brandy was already gone. "Buncha weirdoes today." He muttered.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 19, 2011)

*Pattaya on vacation*










​
It was time for a well deserved vacation. Laughing out loud Pattaya raised his arms in to the air. "Alright I need a hat!!! Cya on the ship everyone!!! Ow and Kaizo-san make sure to look both ways before you cross the street, in your state it wouldn't surprise me if you ran over some old lady just for fun. Hahaha anyway cya soon Tyre!!!"

Running of just like Brandy did Pattaya completely ignored the questions asked by the (half drunk) Marine lieutenant. He had stuff to do before leaving. Soon enough though he was walking at a normal pace, a melody in his head as he whistled the tune while looking at the various shops. "Wow, a hardware store!!!" Yelling out the marine ran in, shaking his arms in the air, like a little girl would when she saw Enrique or the Soul King.

Smacking the bag of money on the counter Pattaya scared the clerk a little, as it was not everyday that a half naked tanner muscular dude walks in with a bag of money. "I need your best sledgehammer!" Being on vacation he needed a weapon to defend himself, plus he just liked walking around with huge weapons over his shoulder, that was bad ass. "Um do you have any cool hats?" "Son this is a hardware store." "I see... what about baby tigers?"

*- Some time later -*​
Eating a roasted piece of meat Pattaya prepared himself for the huge party that was to follow and the amount of alcohol that he was gonna drink. With his right hand he held _Sledgie_, his new sledgehammer, to which he tied his money bag, so he wouldn't lose either of the two. Sitting in his hair though was small baby tiger, sleeping after having some milk. Surprisingly they also sold baby tigers at that store, who knew.

Coming to a rather sudden stop Pattaya looked on, he was feet away from the ship. But there was one problem, the ticket booth and the man inside. Since he didn't have a ticket, and didn't wanna pay for one either Pattaya decided to sneak by the man. The small yellow and black animal on his head woke up and looked at curiously. Crawling a couple of feet Pattaya stood up suddenly, no no no that was too suspicious. 

He had a better idea. He'd just pretend to work there. "Hi Bob! How's the wife?" He waved to the man selling the tickets, who just sighed as Pattaya walked past him with a slightly nervous smile on. The description matched, a wild tanned man wearing odd shorts, he didn't remember the sledgehammer and baby tiger but this was a strange day. Better to leave that one going, the ticket was taken care of anyway.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya on vacation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some time later, Tyre and Kaizo ended up on the ship as well. "So you decided to come eh Kaizo!" Jinto smirked, a massive leg of some kind of animal in his mouth. "It's not like i had anything else to do with my four weeks of no pay." He grumbled. "Well then change out of those boring clothes and get into some REAL Vacation clothes!" Kaizo shook his head. "I'll have you know i wear these for training purposes and i refuse to take them off just because you want to have fun." 

Jinto shrugged, the ship was already on it's way to the island so it wasn't like he cared anyways. "Well then, There is only one thing i can say.... CANNON BALL!!!" Jinto had noticed a pool on the ship and decided to take a dip, jumping into it and making a rather large splash. "YOU IDIOT!!! YOU HAVE A DEVILS FRUIT!!!" Kaizo shouts, Though Jinto was already struggling to breathe under water. 

"I'll save you Jinto!" Pattaya put his baby tiger down, as well a sledgie and his bag of money and rushed over to the pool. "Ah wait..." Pattaya blinked. "Good you realized you can't swim right?" Kaizo asked. "No... I just can't leave sledgie and my money alone." Kaizo facepalmed.... "I've got him!" Tyre pops out of the water with Jinto on his shoulder. "I have survived!" Jinto shouts. "I wish you hadn't." Kaizo sighed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 19, 2011)

*Rush vs Toro*

As the rabbit man hurdled from the opposing pirates' ship he looked around quickly, "Gota' think fast, if I hit this water I'm done for..." he then looked towards the Fodder Three as they took out the invading fodder, knocking several off of their ship. 

They plummeted in his direction and an idea quickly popped into his head. He slipped off his red vest and used it as a parachute to slow his fall until one of the fodder come flying towards him. He closes his make shift parachute and then steps right on that man's face, "What the hell?!" he shouts as he looks up at the furry foot on his face.

Rush continued to run up the fodder like steps, leaping from one to another until he finally reached the ship. He turned back for a moment to look at his stepping stools shaking their fists at him as they are taken away by the mighty current.

"Now, where were we,"  Toro rubbed his chin with one of his hands, "Impressive, but you are still out matched," he says, holding up his four arms, "Math is not on your side."

"Is that so?" he dashes forward and begins to unleash a flurry of punches, but Toro blocks them with his open palms one after the other, "You cannot penetrate my defense!"

Rush simply continues, "There is no hope! Punch all you like!" and Rush does just that, "Enough of this! You won't-!" he pauses as he receives what appears to be four fists right to the chest that send him back.

He rubs his head and gets to his feet, "How in the world!" but Rush is already above him, with four sets of legs coming right for him. The 8 feet crash into his head and force him into the lower deck.

"What is going on!" Rush crosses his arms and looks down the hole at Toro, "You may have power in your four arms but the speed in my fists and feet are more than enough to make up for it," he leaps up into the air and begins to spin, his body resembling a white tornado.

He then darts down through the hole and delivers a spinning stomp right into Toro's face, *"Carrot Twister!"* the sounds of his skull cracking echo throughout the ship before his body goes limp and hits the floor, "Dammit! I can never think of a cool sounding move that has to do with rabbits..." he mutters in an annoyed tone.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 19, 2011)

*World PIrates~*


As Duke stumbled back from Eve?s powerful cut, the woman sheathes her blade, a confident grin on her face. ?Now to finish off the- TORO!? She sees that her first mate has been defeated by the bunny man of the World Pirates. Her eyes are wide in amazement at first, but she quickly regains composure. ?I can simply replace him since he was too weak?? ?That?s pretty cruel, lady.? Eve whips around to see Duke standing there with a wide smile posted on his face. 

She looks at Duke and then at the body, lying there. ?What the hell?? Duke rolls it over, revealing that is a dummy, a replica of Duke. ?Heh, nice isn?t it? I call it?. Body Double!? He said, holding up two fingers. Seeing that Eve was still confused, Duke shakes his head. ?Let me explain.? He digs inside his coat, showing her a sheet of design paper. On it was the details of constructing a dummy. 

?You see, I asked Shishi, my android, to create a doll that I could use in battle to switch out with. So we created this.? He flips over to the back side of the paper which reveals more notes. ?I simply blow it up before a fight and presto, one fake Duke. Then I can bring it to life with my Devil Fruit to enhance the illusion, you know.? He said, folding the paper back up and placing it inside his coat. Eve glared at this man ? how dare he trick her? She was madder that he had managed to dupe her more then anything. She?d also lost her first mate to some? rabbit who knew karate. Needless to say, this was an embarrassment to the future Pirate Queen.

 ?Sadly, your attack damaged the doll so me and Shishi will have to create a new one~? He then says, ?I suppose I need to finish you. Looks like Rush has finished up his fight and so has Brolly. Let?s get this over with.? He stated, simply. Eve had been mostly quiet as Duke talked, but she couldn?t stand it anymore. She raises her giant sword and points it at Duke. She then starts to furiously slash at him, but Duke evades her by dodging quickly. His feet moved quickly, shuffling back and forward as if he were dancing. 

?HOW DARE YOU TRICK ME!? DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM! I?M EVE MENDEZ, FUTURE PIRATE QUEEN!? Duke shrugs, ?Sorry lady, but I don?t really care about any of that. I?ve got more important things to deal with then you and your PMS.? He told her. ?PMS!? That does it~? She yelled, raising her sword. Her body started to course with strange energy, dark power pouring around her. Eve?s hair started to lengthen and her skin darkened. Two bumps on her forehead grow into horns and she roars, raising her sword high above Duke. ?Freya?s Revenge!?

Duke stumbles back, amazed by Eve?s transformation? ?I admit, I?m a little impressed.? She then swings down with her sword, hitting the ship and cutting through the wooden board, not far enough to hit the keel, though. As Eve raises her blade she sees that Duke is not there. ?Sorry, too slow.? Duke simply stated. Eve whipped around, her eyes filled with the pure scorn of a woman. ?I?ll crush you bastard!? 

She then swung with her sword again, Duke Mutters under his breathe, ?Soru? He darted forward, pass Eve?s gigantic sword and punched her in the gut, knocking the air out of her lungs. ?Nice try, but you can?t keep up with me.? Eve falls to her knees after the impact of the attack. Her skin starts to lighten and the horns seemingly disappear. She drops her gigantic sword and as she falls, she mutters, ?But how?? The ship had reached the tip of the iceberg, the top of the mountain and rain beat down on her. Duke starts walking away from Eve who merely stares at him, with an angry look on her face. 

?What are you doing? Kill me.? She shouted to him. Duke continues walking, ?I know you hear me, bastard! Kill me; I?m too weak for the Grand Line.? She yelled. ?Kill me!? She screamed at the top of her lungs. Duke kept his back to her and put a hand on his rope, he then turned to her with his tongue hanging out of mouth. ?Nah, don?t feel like it.? He then swung on the rope and yells, ?Bye!!!? Leaving a very stunned and confused Eve there, broken?


----------



## Gaja (Mar 19, 2011)

*Shishi, World pirates ~ Reverse mountain*​
As Duke went back to his ship Shishi and Grim faces of one last time, well actually the majority of their encounter was trying to see who was smarter.

"Answer: I do not feel like talking to you anymore meatbag. Now I will educate you in proper assassination protocols."

That _thing_ had the nerve to call itself an assassin? Being an assassin wasn't just about killing, it was about finesse, it was about hitting your target at 20km in the knees and feeling a sense of accomplishment when you did. It was ART!!! So walking towards Grim Shsihis's drill came to life, as Grim launched himself towards the android flames from his flame thrower enveloping him. "DIE!!!"

Pulling his left arm/drill back the android launched himself forward as well, his drill spinning as he struck with it, going right through Grim's flamethrower and mechanic arm. "Statement: You are not fit to be called an assassin, but since my captain disagrees with killing meatbags, I guess this is your lucky day..." Going back to his ship Shishi could feel the enemy ship vibrating quite a bit as they were close to the top of Reverse mountain. The android didin't really see their opposition making it, but weirder things have happened.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 19, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Reverse Mountain*

*Brolly Brandford*​ The sounds of battle raging could be heard from outside the kitchen which now had a large hole in the ceiling. Rubble and timber was scattered about everywhere as acknowledgement of the recent battle, along a round chef twitching on the floor. Tong groaned in pain, blood trickling down his forehead as he lay motionless to the double fork attack. His eyes lingered up to Brolly who stood not far off stuffing their supplies into a large sack for later use and cooking, as well as peering through their recipe book and taking notes in his own for anything he had yet to know himself. However there was only one, which they had the ingredients for. That would be the first meal in Grand line.

?How?? The pirate chef grumbled glaring up to Brolly, his brow deep and eyes dark. Brolly turned around slightly at the noise, blinking a couple of times in puzzlement.
?How? did I lose? to a joke like? you?? He was able to splutter out, several teeth missing and bruises covering his face.  Brolly shuffled on his feet seemingly not hearing the question, looking about the kitchen. Before Tong could yell out, which he was building up to do, Brolly replied while making the last few thefts and heading to the exit.
*?I cook yummies for Duke, without me he starve. All do. I not lose because then no one cook them yummies.?* And with that he stepped out of the kitchen. Tong lay there with wide eyes. He could not believe what he had heard, it was inconceivable. 

?I? lost to? an idiot?? 

The outside was not much prettier state than what Brolly left the kitchen in. The battles that had taken place clearly showed over the deck, though the World Pirate chef had other things on his mind, getting this bag of food back to their ship. Further down he saw the crew returning to their own ship, and one with wings still tearing her enemy a new one. Trusting in their own abilities Brolly formed jelly below his feet once more and bounced himself over to Dukes ship and ended up rolling along the deck near the others. Upon coming to a rolling position, Brolly raised his sack which was twice the size of him. 
*?They had much yummies, we very stocked now.?* He said, nodding a few times to emphasize.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 19, 2011)

The Golden Snake Marine Squad-

The crew arrives at their destination, Spring Break Island! "PARTY~" Jinto shouts as security throws him off the ship. "It's bad when a marine is thrown off a ship by security..." Tyre sighs, carrying Jinto's bags. "Perhaps he's partying a bit too hard?" One of the men comment. "It's Jinto-san, He's either being weird or he's being scary... You just have to leave him be..." another sighs. 

"I'll remember this... AND YOU TOO SHALL REMEMBENER, TODAY THIS DAY, IS THE DAY YOU MADED AN EMINY OF LT. JINTO HAZAMA!" The Lt, clearly drunk, shouts at the ship. "I'll make fusions out of all of you! I'll make you into puppies! Cause... then i can kick you!" He fell over as he tried to demonstrate a kick.... "Alright, come on Jinto-san, you were already drunk... how you managed to get MORE drunk is beyond me...." Jinto merely smirked as Tyre picked him up. "Anything is poshible when you try!"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
The two faced off of the dusty ground, so far Semmy inflicted more damage on Jones, and he had every intention of continuing to do so some more. Looking at the bounty hunter in from of him his body seemed to vanish.

"*Soru*" He said softly as his massive body went forward. Perhaps out of instinct or maybe out of experience Jones punched straight with his mechanic arc, and landed a hard left punch sending Semmy back into a building. The punch was also supplemented by Semmy running into it so fast that the damage increased tremendously.

"I win sneaky panda..." Looking at the panda slowly push himself off despite suffering such a strong punch Jones stormed in, intending to deliver some more damage. But as Semmy rolled back he couldn't quite do so, he landed a hammer fist to the animals body though. As Semmy rolled to his feet into a crouching position he saw Jones ran at him and putting his paw on his knee went on the counter attack. "*Soru.*"

His body vanished, and all Jones could feel was a something gripping his face with a lot of power and his body changing directions. What happened was that Semmy appeared next to Jones, grabbing his face with his left paw and just smashing his head into a near by wall, smashing the wall in the process. For a second it looked like the fight was over but Semmy hung on, delivering a strong left knee to Jones' gut, making the humans body buckle forward. Letting go of his face a vicious right hand followed sending the human to the ground, where a couple more hits followed.

Seconds later as everyone did their fighting Semmy stood up, breathing a bit heavy as he walked away from the bounty hunter and towards the ship. He'd smoke some weed to process all this human violence, humans were fascinating creatures to the panda. Their ability to just fight and feed their lust for battle, being able to act so differently, being able to lie and deceit, have fun and laugh, it was all so fascinating to Semmy. But as he walked back towards the Mistress, the familiar body of Jones appeared behind him, swinging his massive metal arc in to the panda's body. "I'm not done yet!"

Semmy was sent to the ground with that one, but rolled almost immediatelly to his feet and looked at Jones through his shades. The human was missing his cowboy hat and his revolver, but he wasn't gonna look for them, he would defeat this furry animal right here and now. Most humans, who were sane, would be scared of a bear, but not Jones. His many fights and abilities afforded him a confidence to fight with beasts of all sorts and not back down, and win. "I will win, you panda pirate!!!"

Semmy though looked at him, this sensation that ran through his body, a smile on his face as he walked forward. "*Suck it!!!*" At that exact moment both "men" started running forward. Their bodies having injuries and dirt all over them, but neither backed down for a second. Semmy though was proud, he was proud to be a Devil King pirate, it was the first time that he was treated with respect, he was given worth and he wasn't under estimated on the ship. He was happy to be there and he wouldn't disappoint his captain or crew members that were fighting their hearts out around the island. "*SORU!!!...*" his body accelerated towards Jones, whose eyes widened as Semmy's forearm smashed into his throat, almost beheading him. "*... Lariat...*"

The human was sent away, his head still on his shoulders but he was defeated, Semmy stood victorious, looked at the humans mechanic arm, turned around nonchalantly and walked away. "*Now where's that weed?*"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates- Nicholas

Nicholas stretched, he'd been at sea for too long. "Ahh, being on dry land does feel nice." He popped his neck and looked around, Takeshi had already left to do whatever it was he does... "That guy has problems." Nicholas sighed, He could understand though, everyone has their ways of dealing with trauma. For Nicholas... This happened to be the bar he just noticed. "Excellent, I can enjoy a bit of a drink." He smiled and stepped off to the bar, he would honestly enjoy a good drink. 

As he walked in he sat at the bar, eying a woman not to far from him. Nicholas smiled and ordered. The bartender looked at Nicholas "What do you want?" He questioned, somehow in a rather polite tone. "I'll have some rum, that's piratey i suppose." He chuckled. "You a pirate?" The bartender asked. "Indeed." Nicholas responds. "I've noticed many ships flying colors around here, lots of pirates come here despite the marine base?" The bartender nodded. "Aye, the marines don't come here much,  the forest is too hard to trek through." 

Nicholas nodded, the bartender put a bottle on the bar and let him help himself. "So, what are you doing? Supplying? Getting ready for the grand line?" Nicholas took a swig as the bartender asked his questions. "No actually." He comments. "Oh? Then why did you come here?" The bartender was a bit confused... "To destroy the marine base here." Nicholas says in a very matter-of-fact tone, taking another swig. "You've got to be kidding?" the bartender laughed. "The base is huge! It goes on for miles, it's a town in it's own right!" He laughed. 

"Then we'll just have to work longer to destroy it wont we?" Nicholas smiled. "Thank you for the rum, How much do i owe you?" The bartender shook his head. "For a bastard crazy enough to trek through that forest and attack the marines head on, Nuthin, you can have it on the house." Nicholas smiled. "Thank you kind sir.'


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

*Pattaya, Golden Snake marine Vacation arc ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
Walking off the ship with nothing more on the a pair of shorts Pattaya looked around. His bare feet feeling the sand on the ground, so a beach was close. With sledgie over his shoulder, and the money attached to it, Pattaya looked at the baby tiger, petting him. "Hey there kitty..."

A couple of marines walked past him. "Pattaya-san that's a tiger?!? Where did you get that?" "At a hardware store." Pattaya smiled innocently as Jinto raged outside the ship for being thrown off. The two marines that looked at him yelled out angry. "You can't get a tiger at a hardware store?!?" "Your point?"

Walking past the two men and in to the town, trying to find Jinto, Pattaya stood out a bit with sledgie and the little animal on top of his head. "Where in the world did he go..." The other officer just nodded shocked that at Pattaya's answer. They just went their way to the hotel they were supposed to check in.

Needless to say Pattaya was going the wrong way. After just decimating the buffet on the cruise liner the Golden Snake marines proceeded to drink like proper marines. The happy hour made the alcohol even sweeter. There were no barrels of alcohol around for Pattaya to try Tyre's method out on, but the Ensign still managed to get stuffed and slightly tipsy.

"Um excuse me." A female voice caught the attention of Pattaya. Stopping in his tracks he saw a tall, beautiful, tanned woman, slightly older then he was, with violet hair and big assets. "Welcome to the "_Lucky Room_". Can I interest you in today special offer?" The standing beauty spoke, and Pattaya listened, but the fact that she wore a bikini made him even more interested. As he walked over to the woman, some random dude walked up to her first, what the hell? With a head kick the man was sent to the ground, and Pattaya not even looking at him walked up to the bikini wearing waitress/hostess. "Why yes you may. Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Pattaya, of the Marines." And that's how it began...

*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpeckers pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue*​
The pain of having to pull our a splinter out of your finger could not be described to regular people. Billy though attempted with a bunch of bakas, insults, swears and weird nicknames. After reliving himself of it Billy stood up re-energized, his hands in the air.

"YOSH!!! Now to find Beardy!!!" He had to thank his first mate for drying his clothes by throwing him like a missile into the air. "Ara?" Though a few steps after that initial thought, the rookie pirate looked around, he was on a SHIP??? That wasn't even on water!!!!

"......" How was that possible? Could it fly? Could it fly like his first mate could fly? Damn it how was it that everybody could fly these days!!!! His ears released smoke and pressure so his brain wouldn't overload from the ridiculous amount of input. "I'll find out!!!" Striking a marvelous manly pose in which he flexed his right biceps and pointed with his left arm in to the sky, it was decided. The ship building prodigy Billy D. Woodpecker would inspect this mystery.

Anyone who would approach the ship could hear Billy smashing his fists in to the deck of the ship, trying to see if it ate some magic dust to be able to fly? Or maybe he ate a devil fruit, and couldn't swim like the pirate captain? That would explain why he was on land! Yosh, but where were his parents then??? Questions upon questions!!!

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Reverse Mountain*​
As soon as he landed on his ship the assassin android looked at the captain. Straightening himself he walked towards the captain, his drill now ceazing to spin as Grin fell on the deck of the enemy ship, defeated. "Statement: Captain I have returned to, we can now proceed to fire upon the enemy ship."

"But Kaya?" "Answer: Her loss is a regrettable one, but I hear that all angels go to heaven, and where she is going she is no doubt going to a better place." His processor continued to work fast like it always did, so the android changed the subject.

"Query: You don't plan on leaving these pirates get away captain? Very dicey decision." One of the warrior three yelled out. "Do you suppose we shoot them where they stand?" "Answer: Yes It is what I would do." The android nodded replying to the viking warrior.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

somewhere in the ocean- Jacob Rockafeller

"YOU THINK YOU CAN BEAT ME!?" A blond haired man shouts. "I am the strongest! I am the greatest navigator to ever see the sea! My fighting style is known only to a select few as the last thing they ever saw! Do you wish to tempt fate!? DO YOU!?" He shouts. "I AM JACOB ROCKAFELLER!" He throws a punch forward, hitting a tree.... "OW!" He shouts, pulling his hand back. "You fool... you have made yourself an enemy this day..." He narrowed his eyes.

"I'll get you for tricking me... I KNOW i passed by you, see, i carved an arrow into you." He points at the tree. "But i know you changed it, How else could i have ended up back here? I am the greatest navigator there is, so, unless you want me to cut you down, you better correct that arrow the next time i come by!" He growls.

With Jinto-

"Sir, We have a problem..." One of the man stands before the captain of the cruise ship. "What is it?" The captain asks. "We... We can't lift the anchor..." He rubs the back of his head a bit, embarrassed... "What do you mean? It wont rise up or you are too weak to lift it?" The man looks down at his feet and kicks the ground a bit. "Uhm... It's more like... Well... you see... We kind of angered one of the marines when we threw him off and well.... Uhh... It's better to show you..."

The two walk out onto deck and the man shows the captain the anchor. "W...WHY IS IT FUSED TO THE SHIP!?" The captain shouts, "Uh sir, you should look beyond that..." the man points, revealing the chain is actually pulled out from where it was fused to the ship and fused with the dock, then a warehouse building and beyond that a few houses.... 

"GO AND FIND THAT MARINE AND APOLOGIZE THIS INSTANT!!" the captain shouts. "YES SIR!" The men salute and rush off to find Jinto... "Haha, I'm not nearly as drunk as i thought i was!" Jinto smirked, stepping away as he finished fusing the Anchor with some mans chair. "Or I've become so drunk im sober.... It's possible..." He rubbed his chin. "Could i have come full circle? Could i have become the... _*Ultimate Drunk*_....?" 

The marine shrugged. "Who cares, I'm going to the hotel." Though Jinto's family was one of god, he was still rather well off. His Grand father owned the church where his father and mother worked and his Grandmother owned a few hotels on their home island. so reserving these rooms and the tickets for the ship were no problem with both his families money and his own. 

Jinto arrived at the hotel, it was massive in size, but only housed a little over 100 rooms, luckily, Jinto rented them all for his men. The people at the hotel were MORE then happy to oblige the marines. Though the other people in town would be stuck at smaller less fancy hotels, motels and inns... But Jinto wanted the best for his 4 weeks vacation. 

Jinto arrived at the top room, the kings suite it was called. "With a suite like this... and our new ship... There is something i must do...." A couple minutes later, all through out the town there were signs that read "Wanted, Assistant for Marine Vice Admiral Jinto Hazama."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

*Admiral Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
Some time would pass after Pattaya entered the _"Lucky Room"_, and was enjoying a local specialty, drinking some alcohol to relax a little. He wanted to party, celebrate his freedom and also... get to know her.

Another young waitress came to his table. "Is there anything else I can do for you Pattaya-san?" "Bhhhm iv yoo cooold..." Swallowing his food he started over. "Yeah if you could tell me who that is over there?" The young girl turned around looking at the bikini hostess that convinced Pattaya to dine in this establishment. "Ow that? That would be Rika, don't try to hard she dates only Marine admirals." "You don't say..."

Meanwhile the baby tiger had a small plate with milk, and a little piece of meat to eat. So far he was a very nice animal, god tier in cuteness according to many of the girls that worked in the restaurant. Pattaya would never leave him anywhere, for he too fell in love with the little kitten who could fit in the palm of his hand, that's how tinny it was. When he was asked where he got him, Pattaya would reply. "I saved him from a burning house on top of a mountain on the bottom of the ocean. And I have eaten a devil fruit." When asked if that was difficult Pattaya heroicly would say. "Not at all, nothing is hard when you save lives..." It was so cheesy, but for some reason it worked.

Sledgie was on the other end of the table, guarding his money as the half naked Marine finished his meal. Good stuff, he'd have to take his fellow Marines here sometimes. The shark stake was especially good. After paying for the meal and booze Pattaya went to work, Sledgie over his right shoulder in a bad ass way and the baby tiger on his left shoulder. "Hello, I don't believe we've met." He spoke in a gentleman line tone to the hostess named Rika. "Um, yes we did." "Then let us meet again, I am Pattaya, _Admiral_ Pattaya of the Marine, I just wanted to thank you for showing me this marvelous establishment and say my goodbyes." Kissing her hand once he could see a certain fire light up in the womans eyes. "Aren't you gonna ask for my name _Admiral_?" "And what is your name beautiful?" "Rika."

_*- Some time later -*_​
"JINTO-SAN!!!! KAIZO-SAN!!!!" Running into the hotel like a mad man Pattaya looked for any of the senior officers, he needed help damn it. Finally he asked a hotel employee. "Umm ummm have you seen a red haired guy, weird clothes, always angry, half drunk, has a stick up his ass????" The confused employee pointed outside to the pool area, and Pattaya anxiously ran there like he had been shot out of a cannon. "KAIZO-SAN!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Admiral Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
> Some time would pass after Pattaya entered the _"Lucky Room"_, and was enjoying a local specialty, drinking some alcohol to relax a little. He wanted to party, celebrate his freedom and also... get to know her.
> 
> Another young waitress came to his table. "Is there anything else I can do for you Pattaya-san?" "Bhhhm iv yoo cooold..." Swallowing his food he started over. "Yeah if you could tell me who that is over there?" The young girl turned around looking at the bikini hostess that convinced Pattaya to dine in this establishment. "Ow that? That would be Rika, don't try to hard she dates only Marine admirals." "You don't say..."
> ...



Kaizo had been enjoying the pool, it was nice to relax a little bit. Not worry about the rules and just be himself for a while... away from those idiots so he could finally hear himself think. As he lay on a pool chair, wearing a black pair of swim trunks and sunglasses, enjoying a book, he could hear the ramblings of a drunken Pattaya shouting his name... He tried to ignore the mans shouting, hopefully the clerk would lead pattaya somewhere else... But to Kaizo's regret, he pointed right at him. "I'll remember that you bastard." Kaizo thought to himself...

Pattaya ran towards the marine Lt, he had the eyes of a madman and the manners of one as well. "Yes Ensign, What is it you want Hmm?" He closed his book and lowered his sunglasses... That clerk would pay for ruining his "Me time"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kaizo had been enjoying the pool, it was nice to relax a little bit. Not worry about the rules and just be himself for a while... away from those idiots so he could finally hear himself think. As he lay on a pool chair, wearing a black pair of swim trunks and sunglasses, enjoying a book, he could hear the ramblings of a drunken Pattaya shouting his name... He tried to ignore the mans shouting, hopefully the clerk would lead pattaya somewhere else... But to Kaizo's regret, he pointed right at him. "I'll remember that you bastard." Kaizo thought to himself...
> 
> Pattaya ran towards the marine Lt, he had the eyes of a madman and the manners of one as well. "Yes Ensign, What is it you want Hmm?" He closed his book and lowered his sunglasses... That clerk would pay for ruining his "Me time"



As he finally found the Lieutenant Pattaya took a near by chair and took a seat right next to him. He looked like he ran for hundreds of miles, that's how out of breath he seemed. But despite all that he took a deep breath and started explaining the situation.

"So sir I have a problem and I need you help. Here's what happened, I went to this restaurant and had shark stake, _Tiny_ the tiger had some milk and meat and sledgie's on a diet. Anyway amazing place, hot waitresses. But I saw one that completely blew my mind. Tall, dark, purple hair, bikini. I got a picture right here."

Pulling out a wallet out of his pocket Pattaya opened it. That he even had a wallet was a surprise but here's a picture of what Pattaya had found.

 Showing it to Kaizo Pattaya continued his explanation

"And I met her, and I like her. But she only likes Marine Admirals... So I kinda.... ummm... lied and said I was an Admiral on Vacation!!! And now we have a date and I don't have a suhuhuhu... " tears form up in his eyes but he wipes them away. "I don't have a suit, so will you help me? I need a hat too and a subordinate???" He had to get this done, the date was tomorrow and he had yet to go out and get drunk properly, so there was no time, they must hurry!!!


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaja said:


> As he finally found the Lieutenant Pattaya took a near by chair and took a seat right next to him. He looked like he ran for hundreds of miles, that's how out of breath he seemed. But despite all that he took a deep breath and started explaining the situation.
> 
> "So sir I have a problem and I need you help. Here's what happened, I went to this restaurant and had shark stake, _Tiny_ the tiger had some milk and meat and sledgie's on a diet. Anyway amazing place, hot waitresses. But I saw one that completely blew my mind. Tall, dark, purple hair, bikini. I got a picture right here."
> 
> ...



"For one, that picture is blank." Kaizo comments. "For two, I don't understand why you came to ME, I hate you." He said in a rather blunt town. "I hate everything about you, yet you come to me asking me for help after making pinata's of me. Then having the crew beat them with bats for candy." He placed his book and sunglasses down. "Do you see my dilemma? If i help you, i get nothing. If i don't help you, i enjoy watching your plan fall to pieces, very enjoyable." 

Kaizo stood up and grabbed his book and glasses. "But you know what, Come with me. I might have a suit your size. Possibly a hat as well, though i dress the way i do for training purposes it doesn't mean i don't know how to dress. Come with me." Kaizo lead Pattaya up to his room and placed his book and glasses on the desk. "Thank you so much Kaizo-san!" Pattaya cried out. 

"Oh, don't thank me yet, you owe me big time for this." He reached into his closet and threw a suit at Pattaya. "Try it on." He ordered.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "For one, that picture is blank." Kaizo comments. "For two, I don't understand why you came to ME, I hate you." He said in a rather blunt town. "I hate everything about you, yet you come to me asking me for help after making pinata's of me. Then having the crew beat them with bats for candy." He placed his book and sunglasses down. "Do you see my dilemma? If i help you, i get nothing. If i don't help you, i enjoy watching your plan fall to pieces, very enjoyable."
> 
> Kaizo stood up and grabbed his book and glasses. "But you know what, Come with me. I might have a suit your size. Possibly a hat as well, though i dress the way i do for training purposes it doesn't mean i don't know how to dress. Come with me." Kaizo lead Pattaya up to his room and placed his book and glasses on the desk. "Thank you so much Kaizo-san!" Pattaya cried out.
> 
> "Oh, don't thank me yet, you owe me big time for this." He reached into his closet and threw a suit at Pattaya. "Try it on." He ordered.



*A Marines' Vacation ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
Putting sledgie on a nearby desk along with Tiny, his money bag and his wallet on the desk, Pattaya grabbed the suit as it was thrown to him. A wide smile was on his face. "You are a real friend. Next time I shall order pinatas in the shape of... whomever you want!!!" Putting his hand in the money bag he pulled out a pair of underwear, new and clean I might add.

"I'll go and change!!!" Storming in to the bath room, Pattaya put all the stuff neatly to the side, and took his shorts off. Sniffing the room once he noticed that he needed a bath. So he went in to Kaizo's shower booth real quick. A few minutes later he came out, dried himself off and combed his hair backwards, just the way a suit like that's supposed to be worn. Putting his black boxers on, and the white pants along with the black shirt Pattaya walked out. He left the top unbuttoned as he put on the white jacket on and adjusted it nicely. He was missing socks and shoes, but those were small things. "So? You like?" Tiny gave him a thumbs up and returned to sleep near sledgie as Pattaya bowed his head once.

"Ummm ok, now I need a hat... and some shoes..." That guy literally lost everything when their ship crashed, all his call girl outfits, his former sledgie, and a bunch of other stuff. But it was thanks to Kaizo that he would go through with this. He would need an assisstant though...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *A Marines' Vacation ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
> Putting sledgie on a nearby desk along with Tiny, his money bag and his wallet on the desk, Pattaya grabbed the suit as it was thrown to him. A wide smile was on his face. "You are a real friend. Next time I shall order pinatas in the shape of... whomever you want!!!" Putting his hand in the money bag he pulled out a pair of underwear, new and clean I might add.
> 
> "I'll go and change!!!" Storming in to the bath room, Pattaya put all the stuff neatly to the side, and took his shorts off. Sniffing the room once he noticed that he needed a bath. So he went in to Kaizo's shower booth real quick. A few minutes later he came out, dried himself off and combed his hair backwards, just the way a suit like that's supposed to be worn. Putting his black boxers on, and the white pants along with the black shirt Pattaya walked out. He left the top unbuttoned as he put on the white jacket on and adjusted it nicely. He was missing socks and shoes, but those were small things. "So? You like?" Tiny gave him a thumbs up and returned to sleep near sledgie as Pattaya bowed his head once.
> ...



Kaizo shook his head and tossed "You'll have to give me a moment for the shoes, they're in here somewhere." He dug through the closet till he found a pair of black shoes. "Ah, here we are." He tossed the shoes towards Pattaya. "That should be good enough." Kaizo walked back over to the desk and gabbed his book. "Now can i go back to the pool?" He asked, though he felt the answer to that would be no.

Jinto-

"Now what makes you think you are qualified to be my assistant?" Jinto sat at a table with his hands clasped together under his chin. "Uhm.... Like..."  A blond girl stood before him, utterly unable to speak a single sentence without stumbling over her own words. "I'm like, totally ready to be like... a" "NEXT!" Jinto shouts.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kaizo shook his head and tossed "You'll have to give me a moment for the shoes, they're in here somewhere." He dug through the closet till he found a pair of black shoes. "Ah, here we are." He tossed the shoes towards Pattaya. "That should be good enough." Kaizo walked back over to the desk and gabbed his book. "Now can i go back to the pool?" He asked, though he felt the answer to that would be no.
> 
> Jinto-
> 
> "Now what makes you think you are qualified to be my assistant?" Jinto sat at a table with his hands clasped together under his chin. "Uhm.... Like..."  A blond girl stood before him, utterly unable to speak a single sentence without stumbling over her own words. "I'm like, totally ready to be like... a" "NEXT!" Jinto shouts.



*Pattaya - Pimp Edition, Golden Snake Vacation Diaries ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
Putting the hat on, along with the shoes Pattaya grinned. This was freaking perfect. "No no no, this is plenty. Although if you wouldn't mind... I might need an assistant..." But he reconsidered, after all it was a date and not a business meeting. "No no no, I apologize. And don't worry I'll tell Jinto-san what a nice guy you are!" He grabbed Tiny, Sledgie and the rest of his stuff and stormed out.

"THANK YOU KAIZO-SAN!!!" Could be heard coming from the hall as Pattaya vanished, leaving a trail of dust behind him. He needed to find Jinto and discuss their super secret "_Get drunk plan!!!_"

There was one potential situation where Pattaya would bother Kaizo again but he hoped that it wouldn't happen. In any case the well dressed Marine made a brief stop by his room. Where he put all his money in his pockets, or the vast majority of it. He took Sledgie and Tiny with him, and went out meeting another clerk. "I'm sorry but do you know where I can find..." "Vice Admiral Jinto?" "Ummm yes him, how did you know?" "Are you kidding? Almost every chick on the island is looking for him, he's on the top floor." "Thank you!!!" Walking past Pattaya almost reminded the man of an enforcer, with his sledgehammer but figuredthe Vice Admiral would be alright.

Walking up to the door Pattaya was about to knock, but decided otherwise. He hadn't used Sledgie yet!!! That was unacceptable. Making a big swing Pattaya hit the door and cut through them like a knife went through butter. "Vice Admiral Jinto, it's time!!! for *_that_*..." He said all sneaky in his new outfit...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya - Pimp Edition, Golden Snake Vacation Diaries ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
> Putting the hat on, along with the shoes Pattaya grinned. This was freaking perfect. "No no no, this is plenty. Although if you wouldn't mind... I might need an assistant..." But he reconsidered, after all it was a date and not a business meeting. "No no no, I apologize. And don't worry I'll tell Jinto-san what a nice guy you are!" He grabbed Tiny, Sledgie and the rest of his stuff and stormed out.
> 
> "THANK YOU KAIZO-SAN!!!" Could be heard coming from the hall as Pattaya vanished, leaving a trail of dust behind him. He needed to find Jinto and discuss their super secret "_Get drunk plan!!!_"
> ...



Moments before the door was destroyed-

Jinto sat in his office, Looking at the purple haired woman before him. "So your name is-" "Vanessa." She had cut off Jinto mid sentence. "Excellent. And why-" "Let me start off by saying it is clear you are in no way a vice admiral. You might have a room fit for one, but your attitude is that of a drunkard. You, at best, are an ensign." Jinto smirked. "My dear lady, you are perfect." She smirked. "I know i am, the question is how much does this job pay?""Enough." Jinto responded. "You've got yourself an assistant." Jinto nodded. "Excellent, Audi-" but before he could finish the door was broken open...

"Ah yes... THAT...." Jinto smirked. "Come Vanessa, Your first act will be to pay for the repairs!" "It's coming out of your wallet." She responded quickly. "I think I'm in love." Jinto smirked. "You couldn't afford that service." Vanessa chimed back.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah yes... THAT...." Jinto smirked. "Come Vanessa, Your first act will be to pay for the repairs!" "It's coming out of your wallet." She responded quickly. "I think I'm in love." Jinto smirked. "You couldn't afford that service." Vanessa chimed back.



*Marines on Vacation, East Blue*​
"Hm?" Pattaya looked at Vanessa, then at Jinto, then back at Vanessa, then back at Jinto. So this was the person that was charged with the task of baby sitting the Golden Snake Marines. She had one hell of a task at hand, and the approach she seemed to have looked like it might work, but you never knew. Would she worry about their finances as well? Pattaya cared little about that. Pointing at himself the _Admiral_ yelled out. "You like the suit? Kaizo gave it to me for a date!" Showing off the suit, hat, shoes and his new hair style the Ensign then looked at Jinto.

"I made a picture of her too but it's in my wallet. A more important question should be, is this too much for THAT? Maybe we should go out in something more... casual?" He suggested after all the way that it looked now, they weren't gonna be back any time soon, so picking an outfit that would get them through the initial drinking, through the night drinking and shenanigans was of the essence. "Maybe we should ask Vanessa-chan for advice, she seems knowledgeable?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Marines on Vacation, East Blue*​
> "Hm?" Pattaya looked at Vanessa, then at Jinto, then back at Vanessa, then back at Jinto. So this was the person that was charged with the task of baby sitting the Golden Snake Marines. She had one hell of a task at hand, and the approach she seemed to have looked like it might work, but you never knew. Would she worry about their finances as well? Pattaya cared little about that. Pointing at himself the _Admiral_ yelled out. "You like the suit? Kaizo gave it to me for a date!" Showing off the suit, hat, shoes and his new hair style the Ensign then looked at Jinto.
> 
> "I made a picture of her too but it's in my wallet. A more important question should be, is this too much for THAT? Maybe we should go out in something more... casual?" He suggested after all the way that it looked now, they weren't gonna be back any time soon, so picking an outfit that would get them through the initial drinking, through the night drinking and shenanigans was of the essence. "Maybe we should ask Vanessa-chan for advice, she seems knowledgeable?"



"For THAT My friend, for THAT it matters not what we wear." Jinto's shirt blew in the wind. "For where we go, There is no need for petty worries... for where we go...No man will care what you wear, for where we go... There is only.... Romance....!" Wave formed behind him. "Yes, well if you are going out drinking, which i can assume you are, from the odor, You should probably wear something you wont regret getting dirty. If you borrowed that suit from someone, then it's best to not wear it out drinking and save it for your date." Vanessa chimed in. "Brilliant Vanessa! You are truly the best!" Jinto shouts. "Yet i choose to work for an idiot." She sighed. "Do not insult your boss!" Jinto shouts. "You do it for me." Vanessa smirked. "Truly the best Vanessa!"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 20, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater*

As Thickwater approached the other marines, they all backed away from the giant. "You guys are next." He kicked Garrick's body over towards the others. Garrick clutched the floor, and slowly started getting back to his feet. *"Dammit. You smug son of a bitch."*

"Still alive? Impressive for a little human. Although you're bigger than most. Like a rat compared to mice."

Bannon walked into the room. "You want to find the key, don't you?" Thickwater turned and looked down at Bannon. Bannon swiped his handover the floor and a large hole opened up above, dropping a giant red object into the room. It could quickly be identified as the chest Volk wanted. However, it was much bigger than an average chest, measuring to about the size of a two people in height and width. It made an indentation in the floor from it's weight alone.

Thickwater gritted his teeth in anger upon seeing it. "Holding this island hostage is only part of your plan. You want to use the value of the Crymsal to help you find the key to this chest. Anyone would be foolish to refuse such a handsome amount of cash for a simple key."

Thickwater smiled at the Commodore's claim. "Bannon, right? You really live up to your reputation as a brilliant marine. Yep, that's the Red Chest. I found that chest buried on this island a few years ago. I've tried everything, but that damn thing won't open without the key. It was sealed in a way so that nothing can break it. Only that single key, which also can't be broken, can actually open it."

Garrick stood up, eyeing the giant chest. *"What the hell? That's it. The fucking box that shitty scientist sent us here to get!"*

"Oh? So the government wants what's inside too. Well they can't have it. Finders Keepers. And once I get the key, it'll only be a matter of time before I'm Pirate King."

*"What the fuck's in the box anyway?"* Garrick shouted at Bannon, who simply shrugged his shoulders. "No idea."

"To be honest, I'm ignorent of what's exacty inside too. But that chest has been seen in countless images in the history books I've gathered over the years. It's been said that whatever's inside holds a secret to controlling the Ancient Weapons. Now if you don't mind..." Thickwater pointed a finger at Bannon, and sealed him inside another box. "Damn." Thickwater then plucked a few small object from his pocket and tossed them at the box. The objects fazed through the roof of the box and fell onto the floor in front of Bannon. They were active grenades. "Oh n-" The bombs exploded, filling the box with flames and smoke. "Bannon!" Amelia cried out from inside the box on the couch. "That's the end of that. Pretty shitty for a marine who's supposed to be so smart." 

"Nope." Bannon stood on Thickwater's head, closing a black hole above him. "You should wash your hair more often. It's all sweaty here."

"What the?!" Thickwater suddenly felt a sharp pain in his right leg. "Oooh!" He turned down to see Garrick sticking a sword into his shin. *"You're just a bigger target, you sonuvabitch."*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Open Sea-

"Nnnghh... Man that was one hell of a fight, getting out of there seemed impossible." "It was nothing for me." "HAH! I was the one who kicked the most ass!" "You are all wrong! I was the most...." 

*"REXMAZING!"* The pirate captain stood up and cheered. "I only have one question." Alex raised his hand. "Yes brother! What is your question for the mighty god of the sea!" Alex blinked. "God of the sea?" "Did you see the way i slammed those marines into the shore line? God like to me." He smirked. "Alright, 1. No... Just, no. 2. When the hell did they get here?" Alex points to two new additions to the crew.

"They joined before we left." Rex coughs. "LIKE HELL I JOINED! THIS BASTARD KNOCKED ME OUT!" Kaido shouts. "Pfff... Don't be rexdiculous." Everyone stood silent for a moment... "Rex-" "Yeah i know that didn't really come out right...." "Yeah..." Alex shook his head. "You can't just kindnap people Rex!" "Why not? Pirates do that don't they? Kidnap... rob, pillage." Rex started to hold up fingers as he named what pirates do. 

"They also kill, rape, murder and plunder." Alex added. "But that doesn't mean we HAVE too do that!" Rex nods. "Very true, but this ones a gunner." He pointed at Kaido. "And that guys cool. He can do this sound thing... it's awesome. Rexmazing!" "Now whose being rexdiculous." Alex smirked. "STOP MOCKING ME! It was one time, i screwed up on my pun... Puns...? rexpuns?" He rubbed his chin. 

"Anyways, i screwed up! it's allowed to happen right? Right?" He looked around but most of the crew seemed to be ignoring him. "What kind of crew....." Rex dropped to his knees. "OI! UNTIE ME AT ONCE!" Kaido shouts. "No. Not till you join." Kaido's eye began to twitch. "LIKE HELL!" "Then you shall remain in the brig till you accept my offer!" Rex opened up a trap door on the deck and tossed Kaido down. "Excellent, now that we have that taken care off, ONWARD ALEX! TO THE NEXT ADVENTURE!"


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Then we'll just have to work longer to destroy it wont we?" Nicholas smiled. "Thank you for the rum, How much do i owe you?" The bartender shook his head. "For a bastard crazy enough to trek through that forest and attack the marines head on, Nuthin, you can have it on the house." Nicholas smiled. "Thank you kind sir.'



*The Black Lotus Pirates ~ The Pub Meeting*

*Melayne Syther*










​
The maidens? eyes rested on her table as she scanned over a map on her possession. It was a rough map of the forest, well the island in general. From the diameters it seemed rather big to navigate and if that forest was as dangerous as she had heard she could have some trouble getting through it alone. Melaynes? gloved finger tapped the wooden table a few times in thought as she gazed over the contents of the bar. She was generally quite skilled at discerning people from small amounts of visual study, and unfortunately it seemed no one located in the bar would have been much use.

And then he stepped in.

A strange man to say the least, he walked with an air of boldness and confidence, certain in the movements in made much like his choices and actions. After all that, there was a peek of innocence in his direction in life, as if still searching for his true goal. Melayne watched him as he entered, the man passing her a glance in return for heading to the barkeep. They began to chat about the island and the forest, establishing he was a pirate and that there was a marine base on the other side. Then he said something which truly caught her attention. He wanted to destroy the marine base. Melayne kept a cool expression, her features running over him with interest, could he do it? No, that was not her concern; he had a crew that could help her get there that was enough. With a slow graceful motion she slid from her seat.

*?A bold claim.?* Melayne said as she glided beside the man, one hand wrapped around the map with the other combing back a strand of hair over her ear. She wore her usual attire, rather interesting to say the least. Her dress was cut down the side to allow her free movement, but it usually appeared in a full piece, and a shell from Skypiea sat in her hair. The man gently took the mans hand and gave it a small shake.
*?I am Dr. Syther, a pleasure to come across a man as bold as yourself. I have a request, I have business across the forest at the marine base, and perhaps you could assist in the journey there. Not only this, but should you need a doctor upon your ship, I am sure I can provide. My own investigation will not interrupt your goal of it?s destruction, I simply look for a single report in the commanders office.?
*
This man was the one, she was sure of it. In her experience, she was always right.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates ~ The Pub Meeting*
> 
> *Melayne Syther*
> 
> ...



Nicholas smirked and shook the woman's hand. "Well Dr. Syther, it is a pleasure to meet you. My name is Nicholas Christian, Captain of the Black Lotus Pirates." He bowed a little as he said that. "If you offer your assistance as a doctor, and lend us that map of yours, then we will gladly aid you in your goals." This was divine, a great miracle had happened. A doctor, but not only that, she had business as the marine base. Though Nicholas would probably consider this too perfect to be true, he accepted it for what it was. 

"My crew mates are wandering the town, but i am sure we will be able to call for them."


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

*"Aura Blast Punch."*

Kent's attack hit Gyatso in the chest, sending the older monk flying through the castle walls. Gyatso struggled to react but Kent simply closed his eyes, and with a soft *"Soru,"* he was waiting for Gyatso, grabbing his ankle and whipping him around like a rag doll. Gyatso was slammed against the ground repeatedly, screaming in pain as bones all over his body broke. 

Gyatso tried to summon his aura but to no avail - it simply would not come to him, which had never happened, and by all rights never should happen. Kent glowed with a blazing yellow light, as if part of the sun had detached and landed on Clearwater island. 

Finally Kent threw Gyatso into the air, following him with Geppou. He grabbed the monk halfway up and with incredible speeds burst to an area of sky high above the island.

Gyatso looked down. They were hundreds of feet in the air, and it was noticeably colder than it was on the ground. Kent looked out over the island and spoke. *"Ever since you abandon the order you have been using Clearwater as a home for your own twisted empire - enslaving its people, stripping its resources, and doing as you pleased. You have even harvested its light."* He shook his head. *"It ends now Gyatso. Oh, and say hello to the ground for me."*

Gyatso's eyes bulged as Kent whirled him around his head before throwing him towards the ground. *"Sun's retribution."*

Gyatso hit the ground so hard that he actually burrowed into it, causing tremors all across the island. Kent landed not far behind a few minutes later, the strange yellow aura around his body beginning to flicker and fade. "Wh*at...*"What's....*going....*on..."

Then he slumped to the ground.

*Kaya*

"Fight me!" Kaya shouted, as Ares fell back. She slashed her spear (formerly his spear) across his chest ad he stumbled, raising the kukri in a futile attempt to ward the winged girl off. She knocked the curved knife out of his hands and stabbed him in the stomach, twisting the spear until he screamed.

Somewhere inside her, a voice told her to stop. And she kept going. This man had threatened her crew, tried to kill her, and crippled two of the most important limbs on her body.

She dragged the spear out of his stomach and plunged it into the deck to the side of his head. Ares was panting on the ground, bleeding struggling to stand. "I wasn't raised to kill," Kaya said, grabbing the spear and bracing it against her shoulder. "And I'm not going to go against that for you." She turned and walked away. "Besides, I have a world to help conquer."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Nicholas smirked and shook the woman's hand. "Well Dr. Syther, it is a pleasure to meet you. My name is Nicholas Christian, Captain of the Black Lotus Pirates." He bowed a little as he said that. "If you offer your assistance as a doctor, and lend us that map of yours, then we will gladly aid you in your goals." This was divine, a great miracle had happened. A doctor, but not only that, she had business as the marine base. Though Nicholas would probably consider this too perfect to be true, he accepted it for what it was.
> 
> "My crew mates are wandering the town, but i am sure we will be able to call for them."



*The Black Lotus Pirates ~ The Pub Meeting*

*Melayne Syther
*​
A slim, seductive smirk slipped over the womans’ lips as she raised her drink to touch them, speaking briefly before finishing it off.
*“A suitable arrangement, then. Should we locate your crew, we can head in your leisure.”* While this company suited her quite greatly she would remain quite vigil. Her bounty poster was still out there over the seas, and without a doubt would be in be in the marine base, yet as she appeared much younger in the picture she doubted they would not realise whom she was without close inspection of the poster.

With that Melayne held out the map for Nicholas to take it before turning on her heel and gliding in a smooth and graceful motion towards the exit. She briefly stopped at her table to take up her medical kit before continuing on.
*“How many does your crew hold, Captain Christian, do you intend to head for Grandline. Lately many pirates I have come across wish to head there?”*
She asked while walking on. The small talk would pass the time and allow her to learn a little about that crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 20, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates ~ The Pub Meeting*
> 
> *Melayne Syther
> *​
> ...



Nicholas accepted the map and placed it in his jacket. "Well, as of right now." He turned to follow Melayne out of the bar. "Our ship has five members, including you. Though we can hold quite more then that, the ship itself is quite large." He held his hand over his eyes as they stepped out into the light. "As for the grand line, I suppose our goal is there." He smirked. "My co-captain Takeshi and I plan on finding the great treasure One Piece, in order to fund our dream." 

He then took the map out to give it a quick look. "For that dream, We will declare war against the world government. We will strike down every base we come across, till we have erased their existence." He tucked the map away once more. "But that is a story for another day i suppose." He smiled. "Let us find the crew, Takeshi should be gathering information, as for our swordsman and our martial artist, i do not know where they might be."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates~*

Marco had left the others immediately. He didn?t have any intentions of budding around town with them. He had joined this crew for one reason; to get stronger so he could take the head of that man. Briefly, the head of a white-haired man can be seen in the back of Marco?s mind. ?father?? Marco clenched his fist and as he walked through the town, he finds his mind drifting back to the Grand Line, on the day where he was exiled from the Vladimir Family? 

*Six Years Ago~*

The entire Vladimir family had gathered in the Vladimir mansion for a very special event. ?Happy birthday~ Happy birthday~? Everyone sung, holding their hands and swaying back and forth. Once the song was complete, they took in deep breathes. Several musicians in the back, playing violin sweated nervously. They were both happy to serve the prestigious Vladimir family, but also fearful for their lives. They had been hired for this birthday and the head of the Vladimir family was known to be? very hard to satisfy. And when he wasn?t satisfied, he tended to kill you.

?wonderful~? A silver-haired man said, clapping. The musicians wiped their heads which were glistering with sweat. The man raises an eyebrow as the instruments stop playing. ?No one said you were allowed to stop.? They quickly start to play their violins again, faster too. ?father, how was your meeting in the West Blue?? A nine-year old girl with silver-haired asked, her eyes bright with anticipation of another wonderful story. 

Father chuckled, ?It went well. Diego came sometimes be hard to negotiate with, but I threw in Froko?s name and he quickly complied.?  The girl cheerfully nodded as Father continued. The other members of the family listened as well. A young silver-haired boy however didn?t seem to be interested in any of the discussion, though. Which would make it much harder to tell his father what he had to say. Finally, Father finished telling his story. ?So? Marco, I assuming you?re study sessions with Master Shinyai have been going well?? He asked, politely. 

Marco frowned. He considered just leaving the room now and running away, but he knew his father?s men would find him like they always did when he decided to disappear for a while. No, he had to face his father like a man. His old master had often said that to him. Be a man? Marco thought. He gulped and said, ?My studies have been going well, father. We?re now studying World Government trade policies?. But there?s something I have to tell you, father.? Father raised an eyebrow and he sipped some tea from his cup, before placing it down. 

?We don?t nearly talk enough, son? Feel free to say whatever you got to in front of me and the rest of the family~? Marco scanned the room. He saw all seventeen of his sisters, well half-sisters. Some he knew well and others he had only seen wandering the mansion during his occasional visits. Eliza catches his eyes, though. She was the sister closest to him. The one he always came to when he had a problem? He hadn?t come to her this time, though. This was something he had to face himself. Breaking eye contact with her, he looked back at his father. He didn?t know his father that well, but he did know that despite his friendly attitude, he was a cold bastard. 

Althogh he never got into the details with the family, they were well aware that his job consists of robbing, murdering, and extorting people and not always in the order. Worst thing about this was that he wanted Marco to carry on the family business a.k.a mafia boss. ?Father?? He managed to squeak out, looking at his feet nervously. He then slams his fist into the wall, ?I?m not carrying on the family legacy, father! I?m not going to be a mafia boss. I want to be a novelist!? 

All of the family?s reaction was the same; eyeballs popped out of their skulls and snot dripped from their noses. They were amazed that Marco had the nerve to say such a thing. They were also fearful for his life. They looked at Father to see what his response was. The man still held a smile on his face. ?What a wonderful joke, marco~? He said, drinking from his tea cup again. ?I?M NOT JOKING FATHER! I?M SERIOUS!? Marco roared, angry that his father thought he was joking.

The smile quickly vanished from father?s face, replaced by a scowl. He quickly stands up, his white-blonde hair shining brightly. The violinists suddenly stop playing and they look at the commotion. Marco closes his eye as his father walked towards him. Instead of a warm hug, Marco?s father gives him a swift kick in the shins. ?I?ve been soft on you? My father dropped me in a pit with an alligator at the age of ten, but he did with love damnit. You?re only fifteen, I can still fix you. You?ll live here; I?ll have that bastard Shinyai executed. He?s obviously not doing a good job-? 

Marco gritted his teeth as he struggled to stand up. His father was a lot stronger then he was, but he managed to do so. As he heard his words, he realized that his father still didn?t get it. ?YOU DON?T GET IT DAD! THAT?S THE POINT. I?M TIRED OF SEEING YOU HURT PEOPLE. TIRED OF SEEING PEOPLE GET KILLED! I WANT TO HELP PEOPLE, DAMMIT!? He scream, tears flowing from his face. His father?s face became cast in shadow as he peered down at Marco. He manages to get out only five words, ?You have your mother?s blood.?

Marco blinks confused. Father darted forward, punching Marco and knocking the air out of her lungs. ?MARCO!? Eliza shouted her hands clasped as she looked at Marco fearfully. Bright fire radiated out of Marco?s father?s arms as he charged at Marco. He then twisted his arm so that the fire came out in a wave. The wave of fire came at Marco, slamming directly into his face. The heat melted his face and Marco screamed in agony, but the thing he felt more then anything was? his father?s wrath. Marco screamed in pain and as he looked at his father for the first time he realized he was instead looking at Sanger Vladimir, head of the Vladimir family. He stared at his son for a while, before turning around. ?Get him out of my sight.?

He stated, simply. ?I?LL KILL YOU!? Marco screamed, thrashing about and keeping his hands over his face. Two medics quickly rushed over to him, grabbing Marco. ?LEMME GO! YOU WANTED ME TO BE LIKE YOU, DAD! WELL THEN YOU GOT WHAT YOU WANTED! NEXT TIME I SEE YOU, YOU?LL BE DEAD!? Marco screamed, but his father blocked it all out and a grim look was on his face. ?What a terrible birthday?? He stated, simply.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 21, 2011)

*Jason "The Rock" Inferno*












"I was... sent here" Jason stammered. His normal attitude had left him with that single skeletal digit that had scratched his face. Against his first ideas, the touch had been warm, but it had been a most disconcerting touch nevertheless, the touch of one so tainted with evil that he carried it around like an aura. Jason looked up to the hellfire fueled skull again. "Who sent you to the Abyss, little one?" The horrible smile was still on its face, and Jason was sure he could see the fuel of this whole dimension running inside those empty eye sockets. He tried to find words, but found that he couldn't. What would he say? Jason just didn't know. In this perfectly powerless state, he panicked like a little kid.

The flames inside his adversary's skull flashed. "I asked you something, human. I would like you to answer" The demon's voice sounded angry now, even though he hadn't raised it. On the contrary, the sound the demon produced was barely a whisper, but the sheer malice inside it was clearly perceptible. "A man threw me into hell" Jason said. He averted his eyes. It was too much for him. The creature before him hissed. Jason got the sensation that this was the demon equivalent of a laugh. "A man, you said? I would like to hear of this man you're talking about. Also, would you please refrain from using the word 'hell'? Hell is a devil's word, and things like that make me... unpleasant" Again the hissing sound. Jason was sure it was a laugh now, a mocking one. Something else had sparked his interest though. This demon seemed to hate devils. To be honest Jason hadn't the slightest idea what the difference between demons and devils was, but he was willing to try anything right now.

"I was sent to hell, excuse me, the Abyss, by a human who calls himself the Devil King." Jason blurted out. The face of the demon somehow grew even more harrowing, but Jason continued anyway. "He is the man I'm hunting, the man I want to see dead most of all. He's a perversion of nature." A new hiss, louder than the others rose up from the demon. "A perversion of nature, you say? You mean like demons, maybe? Or like humans? Creatures too powerful for their own good? Do you harbor a grudge against all thinking species, human? A white knight?" Now Jason laughed. The demon was clearly intrigued by his story, and his determination was slowly coming back. If he didn't pull it off, he would die anyway, so why not go out in style?

"A white knight? No, good sir, I am one who values chaos and death, but this Devil King just pisses me off" Jason offered the demon a wicked smile, at which the creature seemed pleased. "A devil hunter you are then." The demon gave one of his bone-chilling skull smiles again and turned away from Jason. He slowly walked towards the throne in the middle of the room and put himself down. Suddenly, Jason could move again. He fell to the ground on his knees, not prepared for the mobility again. "Don't try anything funny, human, you'll die before you even notice. Why did you come here and what is your name?" Jason slowly tried to get up. The demon waved his hand downwards and he was slammed back into the ground with brutal force. "Stay low, human."

Jason tried to find a comfortable position to lie in, then noticed the demon was watching him impatiently, and simply dropped as far to the ground as he could. "My name is Jason "The Inferno" Rock, and as you mentioned before, I'm hunting a devil. I came into this place hoping to find someone who can help me return to the surface, so I can finish my hunt and destroy that piece of scum." Jason spoke with conviction now. He had the feeling this demon might actually help him if he just sticked to his guns. The hissing sound of the laughing demon broke through the air and slammed into Jason's hope, all but tearing it down again. "You are asking a harbinger of chaos, a demon archmage, to help a lowly human like you get back to the surface world? Even if I wanted to, I'd need a piece of portal, and those aren't easy to come by. None have been seen for quite some years, not since that idiot Don Tenma tried to climb the portal back to the normal world and tore down half the wall in his attempt."

Jason's breath stopped. A piece of portal? The portal from earth to hell? Like... The rock he had stuffed into his pocket? The demon archmage sensed his trepidation. "Anything you want to tell me, human?" The hellfire in his skull flashed brightly again, a red glow illuminating the whole room. "If I could in any way provide a piece of portal, would you be interested in helping me? For the sake of seeing a powerful devil die and the wonderful chaos I will start back on the surface?" Jason was stammering again. He was afraid the archmage would simply kill him and take the piece of portal for his own malicious goals. A silence fell in the room. The demon stared at Jason, as far as something without eyes could stare. 

"You are a crafty one, Inferno" The archmage stood up again and walked over to Jason's prone form. "You know I'd like to see every single devil banished, and you know all too well my appetite for chaos and destruction" A red glow enveloped the whole creature now, and Jason could feel the enormous heat radiating from the skull even from his lying position. Again a silence fell, the demon slowly contemplating and Jason silently cowering in fear. "If you prove to me you're a real devil hunter, Jason Rock, I will help you get back at the promise of you delivering that devil's head to the dimension it belongs." Jason almost sighed in relief. The demon didn't plan to kill him immediately. On the other hand, proving his mettle in an environment like this while he still had a few bruised ribs wasn't primary on Jason's wishlist for Christmas. He waited in silence.

"You're going out to hunt, Inferno. I will send you to a devil outpost. The traps are anti-demon, and I can't be bothered to fight them. Still, they're devils in demon territory, and I've been waiting to off them in an easy way for some time. And look who shows up in my lair." The hissing laugh sounded again, even more sinister than the last few times. "Of course, you'll probably die there, but at least not by the traps. I'll contact a few of my kin to go with you, but they'll stay outside until the traps are down. Luckily, devils believe in organization..." The demon spat. A small piece of hellfire smashed down on the ground next to Jason, and before his disbelieving eyes ate it's way into the ground without any effort. "So you should be able to find the trapmaster quite easily. Kill him, and my kin will take care of the rest. And oh yeah, watch out for them too. They might eat you just for the fun of it." The archmage walked back to his throne and sat down.

"Do you agree, Inferno, or will I have to kill you here and now anyway?" The demon's skull was curled into the most evil smile Jason had ever seen. His own smiles, which he had always considered pretty diabolical, paled in comparison to the sheer amount of bad intentions and evil coming from this one. The breath stopped in his throat, but he knew he'd have to answer fast. "I accept" Jason stammered. The demon archmage smiled. "Excellent. Rise, Inferno. I will show you the way." The demon stood up again and walked right past Jason, back into the darkness of the corridor. Jason breathed in and out a few times, thanking this demon versus devil war and his own quick thinking. Without it he would have been dead. He slowly came to his knees, and when he was certain his head was still on his shoulders when he rose to this level, stood up and re-entered the corridor, following his demon host outside.

When he came back into the smoky atmosphere of the abyssal world, the archmage was slowly and affectionately petting another creature. The creature could best be described as a huge winged wolf, and besides from being positively frightening, the creature also gave off a vibe of power. Jason looked at it one time and his mouth dropped open. The sheer magnificence of the beast's grey and red skin enchanted him, the murderous aura it gave off seeped into Jason's skin like a first love. He wanted this creature. No matter if he had to fight Lucifer himself, the wolf would be his. The demon looked at him with some kind of amused expression. "Marvelous, isn't he? He will be your guide and steed for this hunt, Inferno" The wolf looked at Jason with a strange mix of disgust and interest. "He knows the way. Don't piss him off. He'll kill you." As if the wolf had understood what the archmage said, he bared his teeth. The long black fangs shone furiously in the erratic sun's light. 



Jason walked over to the beast. It growled a deep growl, but put its wings down so Jason could mount it. "I'll be back soon with some devil heads" Jason flashed the archmage a devious smile. His determination had completed fully with the appearance of this magnificent beast. The demon hissed again. "We'll see, Inferno. Good luck" Without a further word, the archmage disappeared back into his lair. Jason petted the wolf. The wolf snarled, then bit in his leg. Jason howled in pain. A distant hiss came from the lair.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates-

"So, this is ken!" Rex put his arm around the new musician. "He can make noise come from his body." Rex seemed rather proud of his choice. "So can I Rex." Alex facepalmed. "So can ANY human being." "GET ME OUT OF HERE YOU BASTARDS!!!!" "SILENCE!" Rex slams his foot down on the deck. "Sheesh, you'd think he'd come over by now." He shook his head. "Nononono, Ken here can make SOUND, like... Uhhh... Music! Like, his body is an instrument..." Alex took his hand, placed it under his armpit and began to play a tune. "Like this?" "NO! Well, kind of... sort of... that's pretty close actually." He rubbed his chin. "Why exactly did you need a devils fruit to do that? That's lame." Rex sighs. "Now i am full of rexgret." 

Tyre- Golden Snakes-

The ensign walked around the town, watching crew members from the cruise ship asking around for "Vice Admiral Jinto." Tyre sighed. "What have those guys gotten into now?" He shook his head and merely kept walking. "Oh my Admiral-san~" He could hear in the distance... "Admiral? Is Kurokarasu here?" He peaked around the corner to see Jinto and Pattaya drinking heavily with woman surrounding them. "W...What...?" Tyre walked towards them... "Uhhmm... Jinto-san-" "That's Vice Admiral Jinto-SAMA!" the woman shout. "How dare you not address him with proper respect!" They pout and stomp their feet. 

"Ladies, Ladies, Ladies... It's all right, That is Commodore Tyre-San." The woman's eyes widen. "Commodore!" the woman all rushed over to Tyre. "Join us for a drink! What do you, Admiral san?" Jinto looked over to Pattaya. "Yes! He must join us for a drink!" Tyre just sighed. "I guess if i must, Though i have many... Commodore things to do." He smirked, he was kind of getting into this....


----------



## Noitora (Mar 21, 2011)

Noitora said:


> _‘…She is not Rynia!’_
> Rynia closed her eyes tightly and awaited the impact. It never came. After a few seconds of sightless puzzlement she reopened them to see what had befallen her attacker. The knight still stood there with his blade held motionless above her, his body shaking and tears welled up in his eyes. A large tooth-full grin came over her face as she thrust her katana through his stomach.
> 
> *“You lose, fool!”*


*


The Uccello Pirates ~ For the one you Love​​​*

*Braska Hextor*











​
The knights mouth hung open as the struck met home, blood trickling from his mouth and his eyes widened. Below him Rynia knelt with her katana thrust through his torso, her gaze glaring up at him with a large smirk and deep frown. Braska studied her from his watery eyes, even in this state he could still feel the love for her, and this was indeed Rynia. He dropped his claymore to the side, one hand slowly raised to the woman’s cheek as it lightly caressed the flesh. The womans’ smirk faded at his touch, her brow hardening in confusion. Four words smoothly left his lips soon after, causing her eyes to glare with shock.

*“I still… love you”*

_*~Several years ago~*

“Sir Braska, hurry!” A young boy called up as he ran along the forest path deep within the nation of Shinpou. Beside him a young girl tried to keep up. Both were dressed in royal attire, clothes too baggy for their person with various colours that pleased the eye. A man in heavy grey armour, his hair short and with a hand resting on the hilt of his sword at his hip followed behind the pair at walking pace while keeping a keen eye on their movements in a protective manner. His gaze was caught by a woman running beside them, also draped in armour. The woman passed him a small smile which he quickly returned and began to jog to keep up.

“Slow down you two, you must be constantly aware of your surroundings.” Braska said as he caught up. However his advice was ignored as they found a spring of mushrooms on the road. The tall knight rubbed his forehead in frustration.
“My Lord, it is my duty to protect and teach you, mushrooms can wait.” He was cut off as a hand slid into his own. Rynia, a woman with a loving smile and warm blue eyes stepped up beside him and raised a brow at his pressuring.
“He will learn in time, Braska. He is still young, allow him to act so.” She said as she gazed up to the blonde guardian of Shinpou. In return he nodded in defeat, he could never best her in a discussion, it was better to simply give in.

 The sun began to set over the mountains of the island and it was time to return the young prince and princess to the castle. As the four moved down the road back to the safety of the walls Braska felt a tug on his hand, his eyes quickly turning to see the reason. Rynia held his grasp tightly with a warming smile on her lips.
“Is there something…?” He began, slightly puzzled. The female knight looped her arm in his as she began to reply.
“Have you ever wondered what it is like off this island, to travel the world, to seek adventure?” Braska frowned a little as they continued forward, his brow lowering in thought.
“I am bound by oath and honour to the cause of this Kingdom, such desires are not visited by mind or thoughts. I only have thoughts for you and my charge.” Rynia smiled a little at his words as she looked back up to him.
“Your honour, I love you for it and you drive me mad with it”

“Perhaps one day… we will see the world”_


*~The present~*

Rynia suddenly lurched back, her hands gripping her head tightly as she squirmed along the courtyard grounds. Braska fell to his knees with the blade left inside his stomach, blood trickling from his lips and wounds. He could hear the screaming of Rynia not far ahead of him, they sounded as if she was in great pain, as if battling against a terrible foe. He forced himself to look over to her as she now pushed herself to her feet, hands still gripping her head. The woman whom he loved more than life it self stood in swallowed by pain that he could not see, yet she spoke, something about her was different. 
*“B-Braska! Please…. Stop me!”* His heart raced, he knew something was incredibly wrong with her but these were not true answers. Whatever had happened he would abide by her wish and beat whatever was in her until she was free of it. 

  The knight rose to his feet and pulled the katana from his stomach with a growl before moving into a battle stance. Whatever had disturbed Rynias mind had slowly faded away and in the monster that had tried to kill him had returned. A large smirk grew over her lips as she flexed her hands.
*“So, you think that means anything… you think simply because there was a momentary lapse you can overcome what I am. No, my love, you can not. This is what I am now and killing you will finally break me free from any chance of returning.”* Braska kept a stern stance while blood continued to flow from his wound, he did not have long. He was not sure what had happened to her, but he would find answers and see her saved.
*“Rynia. I do this, not on my honour, not for my kingdom, not for my own life. For you. Prepare yourself.”*

 A few moments of silence washed over them, only the sounds of fighting elsewhere in the castle filling their ears. After a few moments it was harshly broken as Rynia threw her head back in laughter. Her body began to change, her voice becoming darker and form becoming larger. Braskas’ eyes widen in shock and horror as she slowly took the form of half a beast and half a woman.
*“You fool Braska, you fool, you fool, you FOOL! This is the gift Sheerer granted me, and with it I shall rip you to shreds! I ate the Devil Fruit that allows me to become a Clouded Leopard!! Pray now, Braska, today you die!”*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 21, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Rose sat cross legged at the edge of a ratty old bunk, staring absently at her frozen surroundings, a dilapidated cell encrusted in a sheet of glimmering ice and snow. The cell was hollowed into the top of a gigantic mountain, a thousand feet above the frozen tundra below. A howling wind carried through the tiny window above Rose, making her teeth chatter slightly. Rose tried to hug herself for warmth, but it was a task that was next to impossible thanks to the diamond hard seastone cuffs binding her wrists together. If she had known that she was going to a place like this, she would've made sure to wear something a bit heavier then a gray tanktop and denim shorts. 

"C-C-C-C....Cold!" 

She wasn't accustomed to this kind of weather, having spent her entire life on a pleasant and sunny island in the East Blue, where it never even snowed. Rose thought of home and closed her eyes, imagining the bright afternoon sun drenching her warm rays over the forests of Peach Island, nothing but a clear blue sky for as far as the eye could see in every direction. It was on just such a day when she set out to sea on a tiny log raft, just a girl with a dream and a crazy enough ambition to see it through. Rose smiled, she could almost feel the warm sun on her face, and focused on it. The clanking sound of the cell bars sliding open brought her back to reality. Rose snapped her eyes open and observed quietly as two guards pushed a middle aged woman into the cell. The woman landed roughly on her side and glared back at them. Another guard had a rifle trained on Rose the entire time. Rose locked eyes with him and smiled pleasantly. Her eyes never wavered and the guard began to fidget slightly. 

"What are you smiling on about?" the guard shouted at her.  

Rose shrugged and kept on smiling. "I'm picturing my foot up your ass _when_ I get out of these cuffs..."   

The guard made a move towards her, but his comrades grabbed him by the shoulders and beckoned him out of the cell. As the guards locked the cell and disappeared down the corridor, Rose turned her attention on her new bunk mate. The woman looked to be in her fifties, and had extremely short black hair that was starting to whiten. She had a face that might've been considered beautiful once, but was now scarred and weathered. Above all else though, Rose could tell that she was a fighter. The woman slowly got back to her feet and dusted off her pinstripe jumpsuit. She seemed to notice Rose for the first time and glanced her up and down with a dubious expression. 

"Aren't you a little young to be in a place like this?" she asked in a thick southern drawl. 

"Aren't you a little old to be in a place like this?" Rose shot back with a smirk. 

The woman narrowed her eyes at Rose for a few seconds, but then chuckled. "Cheeky little brat." She eyed Rose's attire. "You must be freezing."

Rose shook her head. "I was, but I've warmed myself back up with the fire of adventure." 

"Brain damaged too I see," the woman responded dryly. She walked towards Rose's bunk and waved her away. "That's my bunk you're sitting on," she said in a no nonsense voice. Rose shrugged and decided not to argue the matter, taking a seat on the cold floor. As the woman sat back on the bunk she reached into the top of her shirt and produced a matchbook and a pack of cigarettes. She lit a cigarette and took a long drag before speaking again. "What's your name kid?" 

"Rose, Phoenix D. Rose."

The woman's eyes glimmered briefly for a second as she heard Rose's name, but the look quickly disappeared. "Rose huh? Well Rose today just might be your lucky day." 

"Why's that?" 

She leaned forward and smiled conspiratorially at Rose, and spoke in a low tone. "There's gonna be a breakout today."


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> "So, this is ken!" Rex put his arm around the new musician. "He can make noise come from his body." Rex seemed rather proud of his choice. "So can I Rex." Alex facepalmed. "So can ANY human being." "GET ME OUT OF HERE YOU BASTARDS!!!!" "SILENCE!" Rex slams his foot down on the deck. "Sheesh, you'd think he'd come over by now." He shook his head. "Nononono, Ken here can make SOUND, like... Uhhh... Music! Like, his body is an instrument..." Alex took his hand, placed it under his armpit and began to play a tune. "Like this?" "NO! Well, kind of... sort of... that's pretty close actually." He rubbed his chin. "Why exactly did you need a devils fruit to do that? That's lame." Rex sighs. "Now i am full of rexgret."



Ken looks at Rex with an annoyed look on his face as he wrapped a muscular and also, sweaty armpit around his head. He wasn't sure why he had joined this crew... Think it had to do with all of the marines chasing after him. After Rex broke contact, Ken pushes his glasses up on his nose. "I'll introduce myself. Ken Katayangi, "Human Beatbox", that's what I call myself." As he sees Alex play a tune using his arm pit, Ken snorted. "You dare call that Music?" He asked, sarcasm dripping off his voice. "let me show you the orgination of my name..." 

The man raises his hands in some type of weird position as if he is throwing up a gang sign. "Flute." He stated simply, placing his hand in mouth. Suddenly sound started to emanate from every part of his body. "Oh, big deal-" Alex started, but was quickly cut off by the sound of the music. It had a rhythmic beat, slowly rising up in tune. It was then that Alex realized that this beat was his own primitive attempt at creating music. But now had been made into some type of harmonic beat. 












The sound resonated through the entire island, catching the doom by suprise and replacing it with hope. People got up from their chairs and start to dance merrily. Meanwhile, little children and their mother's clapped with wide smiles on their face. Even the marines were enthralled. They stopped their hunt for the Green Cloak Pirates and began to dance as well. "This can't possibly be the work of the human beatbox?" One of the marine asked, rocking his head back and forward. His companion, a large stocky marine who let his tongue hang out of his mouth merely laughed and said, "Who cares" Before jumping back into dance.

Eventually the song started to die down and the people returned to their normal, gloomy lives, opressed by the government. This was intentional though. Ken's song had to stop eventually and as the man broke his hand signature, the song ended, abrudtly. "Now that was awesome!" "i agree." Alex stated. The other members of the crew also nodded and even Kaidou was a little bit more soothened out by the song, although he was still unhappy of being kidnapped by an idiotic pirate.


Despite the compliments, Ken merely shrugged and continued to glare at Alex. "I have shown you true music, not the crude kind you performed with your arm but the kind that controls people. That's what music is. Controlling people and their emotions." He stated, coldly. "It was also the worst piece of composed, yet~ I'm getting rusty and I need to get away from these marines. The song slowed them down a little bit, but we should probably start getting a move on, 'captain'."


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

Ral was just loafing around and laughing...God these guys were really funny!,"Nice music! we need to get relaxed for the next adventure"Ral said, actually his comment was filled with truth but he just began to speak  to not get kicked in the ass by Alex and be forced to work. Heading towards Kaido, he began to speak"Then you are new as well, great now all th fun won´t be only for us"Ral stated"Get lost idiot! Why did I have to be kidnapped by you and that fool who only waste his time putting his name in every description he says!?"Kaido asked looking at Rex and then at Ral kind of pissed though Ral didn´t really bothered about what the blue-haired guy said"Great! you will fit perfectly in this crew bro!"the red-haired guy said sure of his words"I´m not your brother!"


----------



## Cooli (Mar 21, 2011)

Cooli said:


> _"His wife? But wasn't she supposed to be dead?"_ Raven had a puzzled look on his face as he stared at Braska and then turned to view the woman now in front of them. After a quick exchange of words between Rynia and Braska, Braska asked Raven to keep going. Keep going? But if we both take her on, we'll definitely win. If I leave now, how will I know you won't let your emotions get the better of you? he cracked his knuckles as if he was about to take her on himself. His words had a point. In such a tense situation, one's emotions could be their downfall
> 
> Braska took in Raven's words and took a deep breath to calm himself *Do not worry. We shall see each other again. Your opponent is Sheerer, as Rynia has now become mine. We must each quickly attend to our own duties and battles. Now GO! You must defeat Sheerer in my stead*
> 
> ...



SSHHEEERRREEERRR!!! Raven had made it to the top of the stairs and forced his way through the doors that stood in front of him Where the hell are you?

"Such insolence." Sheerer was sitting down at a table, enjoying a well prepared and fancy meal. "The nerve of children these days. Barging in without permission." He sliced up his food and took a bite. He then took a napkin and wiped away the residue.

Are you just going to sit there, or are you going to fight me? Sheerer paused momentarily before letting out a rather loud laugh. "You? A child? Defeat me? Indeed madness has a hold of your mind." Sheerer set aside his silverware, and then proceeded to pick up his cup and take a sip. "You are a fool to think that you alone could stand against..." Raven was tired of standing around, he had took off towards Sheerer, and jumped into the air. KONGOU NO RIGHT! Raven's right fist and forearm turned to diamond, as he reared back to punch Sheerer. Sheerer simply sighed as he raised his left hand. "Left Splitter: Air Defense." Immediately, the air in the palm of his hand began to compress and form a makeshift shield. As Raven's fist collided with the shield, the air expanded, causing Raven to be blown backwards. Shit. What the hell was that? I didn't make contact at all. Then lets try this, Kongou no...BULLETS! Raven whipped his hand in front him and fired off fived pointed, diamond bullets at Sheerer. "Your attacks shall not work." Sheerer again raised his left hand, but this time he waved it in front of himself. "Left Splitter: Air Wall." Just inches away, the bullets were completely stopped in their tracks. "Repel!" By adding another blast from his gloves to the immobile bullets, he sent them flying back at Raven. Oh shit! Raven jumped out of the way as his own attack was thrown back at him. What the hell! Why won't my attacks hit!? Raven yelled in protest. "Fool. Such simple minded attacks cannot stand against my genius and the power I posses." Raven simply smirked. We'll see about that....Kongou Kongou no _BARRAGE!_




_*At the West Gate...*_

Verria dropped to one knee and stuck her sword into the ground to keep herself from being blown back like the rest of her men. "Tsk. So useless," she said as she looked back at her unconscious men. She then looked forward to face Parrot and Dove. "Your tricks won't work on me." She stood and and whipped her sword. "Now, prepare yourselves! _Fire Star!_" Verria swung her sword with force, sending out five strong fire blades. As they traveled along, they connected to form a fiery star.

Dammit. Dodge it! Dove and Parrot both jumped out of the way as the fiery attack flew by, leaving the ground steaming along the path it traveled.

"Don't think I'll give you time to recover!" Verria was airborne and was about to come crashing down on Parrot. However, Dove intervened by throwing a couple of daggers at Verria, causing her to redirect her attention. "Icy Defense!" Verria held up her shield and blocked the incoming daggers. Parrot used the opportunity to move out of the way. As Verria landed on the ground, so too did the daggers she deflected, however, they seemed different. They were completely frozen solid. 

So she has a blade that can shoot fire, and a shield that can freeze things solid. A small smile grew on his face as he laughed slightly, seemingly shrugging it off. Looks like we got a pretty decent opponent on our hands. He stood and dusted himself off. But it's still two against one. We should have the upper hand. Dove, let's do this! Parrot stomped the ground sumo style and then placed his first on the ground Ability Amp: Speed & Strength Parrot and Dove both took off at amazing speeds, each on the opposite side of Verria.

_"They're fast.....But it's nothing I can't handle"_ As Parrot came from her left, he delivered a powerful punch. Verria blocked with her shield, but was knocked off of her feet. Dove then came from behind, in an attempt to attack her while she was off balance. However, Verria was ready. While she was in the air, she managed to twist and turn around, and was about to slash Dove. "Fire Burst!" As Verria's sword connected with Dove's blades, a burst of flames came out. Dove squealed as the heat of the flames burned her hands. Verria used the force of the impact to help flip over Dove, and kick her in the process. Parrot caught Dove, who was tightly holding her hands. "There's no hope of victory for you. Surrender now before I injure you further!"

Parrot sat Dove dove down. When you get the chance, I want you to head inside the castle. As he stood, it was easy to see that his arm had been frozen from when he made contact with the shield. I'll be taking her on by myself from here on As he said those words, the ice around his arm began to steam and melt away. His tone was slightly different. It was more stern and serious

"What makes you think you can defeat me by yourself, when your combined attacks didn't even work?" You hurt one of my comrades. That's reason enough for me. "Then if you wish to continue, I won't hold back." As she pointed her sword towards Parrot it went ablaze. Same here....Ability Amp.



_*Inside the castle*_

Who the hell are you?

"Oh, where are my manners? My name is Kerrin Kyami 'The Trickster'. Welcome to my Gamble Room."

Gamble Room?

"Glad you asked.This here is my Gamble Room, where each step is a gamble. Make the wrong move and it could be disastrous."

Gamble my ass! I'm coming up there, and I'm gonna kick yours! As soon as he stepped forward, a small square clicked Huh? Immediately, a hole opened up in the ground, and a spring-loaded boxing shot right into Thrush's . . . AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! OUCH!!! OWWIIIEE OWWIIIEE OWWIIIE!!!!! FFFFFUUUUCCCCKKKKK!!!! Thrush was rolling around on the ground holding his crotch. 

Idiot as Kite stepped forward, she also stepped on a secret switch. Her gamble was less severe though as only a bucket of water fell on her head.

Buwahahahaha!!! Thrush laughed as he pointed his finger and and held his stomach laughing.

What the hell are you laughing at!? Kite took the bucket and threw against Thrush's head.

Anyway, let's get serious. We won't get anywhere if we go step by step Thrush go a running start as he jumped into the center of the room.

"Seems you made a lucky gamble," Kerrin stated as no trap was activated as Thrush landed on the ground. However, once Thrush took a step forward, a panel clicked Shit! From the ceiling, dozens of spikes came falling down on top of him. Thrush quickly jumped out of the way, only to land on the ground, activating two more traps. A flamethrower came out of the wall, as well as blowguns. "Be careful, the darts are poisonous."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Ken looks at Rex with an annoyed look on his face as he wrapped a muscular and also, sweaty armpit around his head. He wasn't sure why he had joined this crew... Think it had to do with all of the marines chasing after him. After Rex broke contact, Ken pushes his glasses up on his nose. "I'll introduce myself. Ken Katayangi, "Human Beatbox", that's what I call myself." As he sees Alex play a tune using his arm pit, Ken snorted. "You dare call that Music?" He asked, sarcasm dripping off his voice. "let me show you the orgination of my name..."
> 
> The man raises his hands in some type of weird position as if he is throwing up a gang sign. "Flute." He stated simply, placing his hand in mouth. Suddenly sound started to emanate from every part of his body. "Oh, big deal-" Alex started, but was quickly cut off by the sound of the music. It had a rhythmic beat, slowly rising up in tune. It was then that Alex realized that this beat was his own primitive attempt at creating music. But now had been made into some type of harmonic beat.
> 
> ...



"You fool! you pay no attention!" He points out at the island. "We've been sailing for a while now! Though no one's been steering... why hasn't anyone been steering? You people keep trying to kill me." He shook his head. "Look! We're all Nakama now! That means one thing and one thing only! WE NEED BOOZE!" Alex sighed. "I think he hit his head too hard." "I did actually... I feel like i went twelve rounds with oda and lost." He shook his head and sat down. "Anyways, we've managed to acquire two new crew mates." "Kidnap." "And i've gotten my hands on some disturbing news." "What's that?" Alex asks. "My.... My...." He grips a piece of paper in his hand. "Yeah?"

"MY BOUNTY IS ONLY THE FOURTH HIGHEST OF THE BLUE ROOKIES!" He cried out. "AND NO SOCIALIZING WITH MR.GRUMPY PANTS RAL! He's on time out till he learns to behave." Rex scoffs. "You are worried about your damn bounty!?" Alex shouts. "Yes! Bounties are important, why with a low bounty they will think me nothing more then a weakling!" He sniffed. "Then what do you propose we do?" "FIGHT!" "Fight what?" "STUFF!" "Stuff like?" "PEOPLE!" "And then?" "My bounty will be higher!"

"Oh yeah, i get the feeling you REALLY thought this plan through." Alex shook his head and steered the ship. "Let's just keep sailing, you look at the map and tell me where we are heading alright." "Will do! Just as soon as i figure out which is the best island to destroy...." "WE'RE NOT EVIL!" Alex shouts. "Nonono, not evily... just in a sense that their government will be no more because i'll have beaten them up... to save the people who were repressed by them and found themselves unable to be truly free with the government in tact..."

"Now i really do get the feeling you've thought this out.... a little too much... this isn't some kind of adventure manga you know!" 


Takeshi- Black Lotus Crew-

Takeshi had wandered the town, gathering up what information he could. He had found a map of the island and a map to some kind of treasure that was supposed to be located there. "Thank you." Takeshi bowed to the man who had given him the map and decided to try to find the others, Jin, Marco and Nicholas... Though as he walked the streets he noticed an odd man in a boat heading towards them.... "Is he eating candy....?"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 21, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater*

Garrick was sent flying into the wall. Thickwater pulled the sword from his leg and tossed it aside. "Goddamn marine vermin always pokin' around. Don't you get it?" He swung his hand towards Bannon to drive him off his head. Bannon hopped off his head and landed on the couch next to Amelia.

"You can never leave this island. And the box surrounding it won't ever open unless I willingly let it. And I'm not doing that until long after I've got the key to the Red Chest. You're wasting your time." Thickwater punched through the wall to his left and pulled out a giant axe. The wall started to crumble and then collapsed. "This is the Grand Line. People who give up so easily have no place here!" He brought the axe down onto the marines, who quickly leaped out of it's path. The room around them started to break apart from the power of the giant's strikes. 

"Stand still!" Garrick landed on his feet once again, still heavily bruised. *"You all stay the hell out of this! This fucker's mine!"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2011)

*Ral*

"Okay, okay"he answered at Rex telling him not to socialize with the new guy, as he heard how Rex´s bounty was fourth among the rookies, probably only captains but Ral still wanted to see his, if he was going to try to become the strongest man of the world he couldn´t have a filthy little reward on his head, he needed something big"Man, i want to see my bounty too!"he said and took Rex´s paper, looking for his he had a shock"eight...only eight millions!? the hell!...Captain just tell me which island I have to burn to ashes!!"he said kind of upset. A bounty like that wouldn´t attract strong opponents nor the attention of a strong navy member or even more...it wouln´t attract chicks!


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Ral*
> 
> "Okay, okay"he answered at Rex telling him not to socialize with the new guy, as he heard how Rex?s bounty was fourth among the rookies, probably only captains but Ral still wanted to see his, if he was going to try to become the strongest man of the world he couldn?t have a filthy little reward on his head, he needed something big"Man, i want to see my bounty too!"he said and took Rex?s paper, looking for his he had a shock"eight...only eight millions!? the hell!...Captain just tell me which island I have to burn to ashes!!"he said kind of upset. A bounty like that wouldn?t attract strong opponents nor the attention of a strong navy member or even more...it wouln?t attract chicks!



Rex through his arm around Ral. "THAT'S THE SPIRIT RAL! WE'LL BURN EM DOWN! WE'LL MAKE THEM REALIZE WE ARE THE.... BEST! AROUND! NO BODIES EVER GONNA GET US DOWN!" His cloak fluttered in the wind as he shouted, then taking up his map, he grabbed a small dart, releasing the map into the air he throws the dart, pinning it to the mast. "THERE! THAT ONE! WE STRIKE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!" He shouts, proudly pointing at the island the dart struck. "Did you have to ruin our map..." Alex sighed.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2011)

*Alexis vs. Paul: The conclusion~*












The room Alexis and Paul were fighting in was covered with a green fog, making it incredibly difficult to see through it. Paul however was having no problems with fighting in the fog. If Alexis didn't know any better, the sick bastard was probably wearing goggles to shield his eyes from the fog and allow him to see, whereas she was blind as a bat. Alexis tried her best to fight off her foe, though. "Power Palm!" she yelled angrily and punching forward with an open palm. 

The result is a powerful blast of gravity being sent in Paul's direction or at least where she had last heard his footsteps. She knew that she had missed him when she didn't hear the sickening crack of Paul's skull. "Dammit." She cursed, angry that she'd missed him again. "What's the matter lady? A few minutes ago you were confident that you could actually beat me... Starting to see that it's impossible to defeat us, the Priests of Gyatso?" He asked, interested in seeing what her reaction would be. 

"You're a pathetic little priest... Enslaving people to do your work for you... You deserve death!" She yelled, charging in his direction and shouting, "Levitation!" SHe swung a flurry of punches as her feet left the ground in Paul's direction, but her attacks hit nothing but the air. "Electricity!" Paul shouted, swinging an arc at Alexis. The result is a wave of sparkling blue lightning, Alexis sees it coming though and luckily ducks. "I've got you!" Paul's eyes widen as he tries to retreat back into the shadows, but the electrical wave pointed in one direction.

"Power Punch!" She shouted, slamming her fist into Paul's stomach, sending him flying into a wall. "Dammit!" The priest shouted, obviously injured by Alexis's attack. She was on him within in a second, though, leaping above him and screaming, "Graviton Crusher!" She alters her gravity so that she becomes so heavy that when she falls on Paul it creates a small crater. "Urrgh!" He said as his body was smashed into the pavement. Alexis then slams her fist into Paul's skull, repeatedly. 

"Power Pound!" She roared. A testament to the man's durability, Paul manage to live, but his face was a bloody mess. "P-please stop!" He shouted, holding out a hand. Alexis only grits her teeth and presses forward, continuing the violent beating. However, her breathes start to become more ragged and sweat perspirates from her forehead. A small grin starts to form on Paul's broken face. She tries to hold him down but is far too weakened and Paul grabs his staff, slaming the butt of it into Alexis's nose. She howled in pain, stumbling back. Holding her bloody and probably broken nose, Alexis looked at Paul with angry eyes. "W-what the hell did you do..." 

Paul chuckled, standing to his feet and wiping dirt off his robes. "Did i mention that the gas is a special poison that I developed~ You've been breathing it in this entire fight, slowly weakening you. That's why your eyesight wasn't so great..." Alexis realizes that her left eye has become entirely blind and her other eye was starting to show signs of blurredness. "Sonuvabitch..." 

Paul grinned with an evil smile. "Yes, I believe that's what they use to call me... Paul, that little sonuvabitch! Always with the pranks! But then a little acciddent happened..." His mind started to wander off. "And I lost a friend."

Alexis chuckled. "Friends? It's hardd to imagine that you hadd any. I figured you would've killed all of them." Paul's eyes widen as he hears this. "She was my friend! My only friend! She helped me with my tricks! But then she got caught in one!" He roared, now going berserk due to Alexis's insult and swinging madly with his staff. Alexis was hit in the sides and due to the effect of the poison, Alexis wasn't even able to keep up with Paul. Paul was about to continue his attack, before the ground shook again. He stuttered. He knew of only two people who could cause an attack of that level. He got a strange feeling in his stomach. "Master G-Gyatso! He can't possibly be defeated! Especially by that... idiot!"

Alexis shrugged weakly. She managed to smile and as Paul looks at her, he sees his friend standing there. A pretty girl with long white hair and freckles. His eyes widen and he reaches out, "J-jane?" "He may be an idiot, but he's my captain..." Alexis stated simply. "And he just kicked your boss's ass!" She shouted, before falling to the ground weakly. Paul shakes his head and the image of his friend dissapears. His eyes widen in rage as he looks down in Alexis. "Boss can't be defeated! He took us in when no one else would have us! Especially not me, the villagers hate me!" He yelled. "I-i can't go back. They don't understand... They'll execute me on spot!" 

"This is all your damn fault!" Paul said, charging at Alexis again. He kicked her over and then slammed his staff into her body, repeatedly. Tears poured down his face as he did. THe feeling in his stomach was indisputable. All of the priest's had a connection to Gyatso and they knew, he had lost at the moment the tremor was felt. Everything was ruined... Paul's eyes flash dangerously, though. "I'll kill this girl if it's the last thing I do... Then that captain of hers!" The idea was foolish itself. If Gyatso had lost to that idiot, then he himself stood no chance. However, rage had taken over. First, for having to remember his friend... And the second, this girl and her captain just pissed her off. "Die!" He shouted, pressing a button on the staff which revealed a concealed sword.

He raised it above and Paul says, "Goodbye, Jane." Deluded, he still sees the white-haired girl lying there. It is then that the dying Alexis decides to think... The end was here for her. After all of that searching, it had been futile. She'd not only failed her crew, but also failed her parent's. If only she could see them before she died... She suddenly feels something in her heart, though. It is then she realized that she couldn't give up here yet. Biting her lip, she performs a push up, standing to her feet slowly. "W-what!" Paul shouted, suprised that Alexis could still stand.

"The poison should've taken affect! You should've been dead!" Alexis then grins. "Sorry, but that ain't happening just yet. I've got some people I want to meet." She stated simply. It was then she felt it, the voices flooded her head. People all over the island were chittering and chattering, discussing the battle between Gyatso the tyrant and a valiant pirate and his crew. It brought a smile to her face to see that the pirates for once were being considered as the valiant ones. The thoughts continued to flood though. She sees all of her crewmates, Raeyr, Bros, Elaine, and... finally, her captain. That grinning, idiot. 

"Let's finish this." Alexis stated, simply.












Paul ducked back in the shadows. "HAHAHA~ I don't know how you manage to still be walking and talking, but that poison blinded you.. Your responses are slow too." He muttered and Paul leapt out of the shadows behind her, electricty charged in his staff. She senses his presence, not just that, but his voice. She swung around and shouted, "POWER PALM!" She raises her fist in an open palm stance and slams it forward, creating a powerful shockwave in the form of a palm that has energy crackling around it.

Paul staff is broken into two pieces from the pure impact of the attack and as the air knocks Paul's lightless body back, he flies through the wall and out of Gyatso's castle. By pure luck and fate, the man landed in the village where he had murdered that poor girl... His unconcious body lay there still as the villagers gathered around to see what the big commotion was...

Back at the castle, the green gas finally starts to slide away and Alexis can be fully seen. Her body has numerous scars on it, her eyes white, and broken bones. Needless to say, she's tired and slams against the ground, her chin hitting headfirst. _I hope we find a doctor..._


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 21, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron: The Mission is a Go!*
> 
> The Xtreme Machine had turned around, heading in the direction of cruise ship. When they got in within range of the target, the ship suddenly came to a stop. The rest of the crew looked over to Anya who had ordered the helmsman to stop the ship. ?What is the meaning of this, girl?? Marcus asked, hoping she gave him a good answer. Anya shakes her head, ?Remember this is supposed to be a stealth mission.? She stated, putting extra emphasis on stealth and looking in Lucio?s direction.
> 
> ...



"These suits are so cool! I feel like a ninja!" Lucio said as he crept around corners acting as if he was throwing shuriken at enemy ninja. He also did a bunch of weird movements that weren't ninja-like, he just looked like a fool. It was then that Serena kicked him on the base of his head with the heel of her foot. It wasn't a lethal attack in any manner, but it was enough to knock some sense in him.

"Cut it out before we're discovered!" Serena said in a stern tone. One could only wonder who was the actual leader of the squad.

"You dare oppose the Hokage, the highest ranking ninja in the world?! Now take this! *Fire style: Fire....uhh..........candle jutsu!!!!!"* Lucio exclaimed as he executed a group of ridiculous hand signs that resulted in nothing but him getting another swift kick to the head.

The XMS continued along the deck of the ship stealthily before they came upon a group of watch pirates. "HIIIIIIIIIIIYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!" Lucio yelled as he chopped the pirate in the throat. The rest of the squad took care of the others just as easily.

"Uhh, Lucio-sama, could you be any less-"

"Stupid?" Marcus interrupted. "The people in the New World probably heard his ass."

However, Lucio vanished. No one had seen where the Lt. Commander was gone. Suddenly, a had grabbed Marcus' ankle. The Marine nearly jumped out of his shoes as Lucio appeared from below the deck.

"I'm going to kill him!!!" Marcus exclaimed.

"If I can't do it, neither can you." Serena said as she held the Marine back.

The Marines soon came upon the part of the ship that showcased five individual rooms. "That's probably where the hostages are at, as long with the pirates guarding them." Anya said.

"Let's goooooooo!"

"Obviously," Serena was holding Lucio's collar, "it wouldn't be too smart to just barge in. They'd just kill the hostages. Lucio can easily sneak into each room and free the hostages with his stupid ability. Then all we need to do is take care of the pirates and we're through.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 21, 2011)

*Marines finest at Spring Break Island*​


InfIchi said:


> "For THAT My friend, for THAT it matters not what we wear." Jinto's shirt blew in the wind. "For where we go, There is no need for petty worries... for where we go...No man will care what you wear, for where we go... There is only.... Romance....!" Wave formed behind him. "Yes, well if you are going out drinking, which i can assume you are, from the odor, You should probably wear something you wont regret getting dirty. If you borrowed that suit from someone, then it's best to not wear it out drinking and save it for your date." Vanessa chimed in. "Brilliant Vanessa! You are truly the best!" Jinto shouts. "Yet i choose to work for an idiot." She sighed. "Do not insult your boss!" Jinto shouts. "You do it for me." Vanessa smirked. "Truly the best Vanessa!"



Crossing his arms and closing his eyes, Pattaya nodded at the words of the Vice Admiral. Truly he was wise beyond his years. Smacking his fist into his palm the Marine decided to do as they suggested, but then something weird happened. Blasphemy!!! In unison with Jinto the dark haired _Admiral_ yelled out. "Do not insult your boss!" Looking at Jinto it was evident that Pattaya was becoming more and more like the Golden Snake.

But regardless of that the two Marines weren't gonna lose time, there was much to much alcohol to drink, and only four weeks time. Changing into a pair of flip flops, lime green swim trunks with a few white palm tree outlines on it, a white unbuttoned shit with a huge "ADMIRAL" written on the back and a pair of shades Pattaya gave a thumbs up to the green haired Marine. "You must start our quest!" "Shall we?" "YESSS..." Pattaya said in a low voice, almost hissing. As they marched on you could hear singing. "_Like this shadow serpent, silence is my mail, yessss, and with precision of the cobra, we just kill and leave no traaaaail!!!!..._"



InfIchi said:


> Tyre- Golden Snakes-
> 
> The ensign walked around the town, watching crew members from the cruise ship asking around for "Vice Admiral Jinto." Tyre sighed. "What have those guys gotten into now?" He shook his head and merely kept walking. "Oh my Admiral-san~" He could hear in the distance... "Admiral? Is Kurokarasu here?" He peaked around the corner to see Jinto and Pattaya drinking heavily with woman surrounding them. "W...What...?" Tyre walked towards them... "Uhhmm... Jinto-san-" "That's Vice Admiral Jinto-SAMA!" the woman shout. "How dare you not address him with proper respect!" They pout and stomp their feet.
> 
> "Ladies, Ladies, Ladies... It's all right, That is Commodore Tyre-San." The woman's eyes widen. "Commodore!" the woman all rushed over to Tyre. "Join us for a drink! What do you, Admiral san?" Jinto looked over to Pattaya. "Yes! He must join us for a drink!" Tyre just sighed. "I guess if i must, Though i have many... Commodore things to do." He smirked, he was kind of getting into this....



Walking street was the example of how crazy Spring Break island was, everywhere there were bars, restaurants, clubs that had boxing rings set up, where fights were held, band playing music, street performers, hostess' and much much more. Pattaya left Tiny and Sledgie back at the hotel, since the baby tiger needed some rest, and sledgie was there to protect him.

A while later though as Admiral Pattaya and Vice Admiral Jinto were enjoying a well earned drink who other then Commodore Tyre to visit them. With a big grin Pattaya raised one arm and welcomed their fellow colleague. "Yes! He must join us for a drink!" Ordering another round of booze and some of that shark meat Pattaya looked at a waitress. "Ow and ummmm I'd like a two more barrels prepared to go, Commodore Tyre and I need to have something to drink when we go for a midnight swim. Would any of you lovely ladies care to join us?" His fancy Admiral shirt was already off, his body put on display as he enjoyed the food.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 21, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Marines finest at Spring Break Island*​
> 
> 
> Crossing his arms and closing his eyes, Pattaya nodded at the words of the Vice Admiral. Truly he was wise beyond his years. Smacking his fist into his palm the Marine decided to do as they suggested, but then something weird happened. Blasphemy!!! In unison with Jinto the dark haired _Admiral_ yelled out. "Do not insult your boss!" Looking at Jinto it was evident that Pattaya was becoming more and more like the Golden Snake.
> ...



"Jinto-san..." Tyre whispered in a low voice. "Isn't this a bit much?" He asked. "Tyre... There comes a time in a mans life, when he must go all out and enjoy all that life has to offer, in order to let his body mend, he too must mend his mind... and what way better to mend a mind then to enjoy a little fantasy huh?" He smiled. "I guess, it makes sense when you put it like that." Tyre rubbed the back of his head. "Besides, you weren't exactly putting down the promotion!" Jinto laughed and slapped Tyre on the back. "Hahahaha, i suppose not!" Tyre laughed back.

Elsewhere on the island-

"Nnnngghhh.... A vacation sure is nice every now and then isn't it?" A massive shadow stands before a few beach goers, sending them running. "Ah? did i scare them?" He asked. "I... I think it's your choice of clothing sir, you're too tall to wear swim trunks!" The man looked down. "Ah, i suppose so... Bring me my pants!" The men nod and bring him his normal wardrobe. "S...Sir! Could you please tell us where Jinto-san is... You're a marine right?" 

The man looked down at the cruise ship worker. "Ah? Whose that?" The massive man blinked. "Y...You don't know!? Vice Admiral Jinto-sama!" The worker shouts. "Ah? A vice admiral is here? That's odd... I didn't think anyone from the HQ vacationed in the east blue but me... But i don't remember a vice admiral named Jinto... do you know his last name?" "H..Hazama sir!" the worker replied... "Doesn't ring a bell..." He rubbed his chin. 

"Sir! Jinto Hazama is part of Golden Snake Crew! They are well known for their bad manners and always end up screwing up!" One of the marines salutes. "Ah~ those fellows!" The man laughed. "What did they do this time?" He smiled at the worker. "J..Jinto-San fused our anchor chain with a bunch of buildings... and a rather fat mans chair! We can't leave dock if we don't get him to unfuse them!" 

The massive man rubbed his chin. "Ah... I suppose i can help you there." He started to step forward... "But, I'm on vacation, so i expect payment~" He laughed a bit. "HAI! But... sir, what's your name?" the man asked. "Ah? I suppose you can call me... Kurokarasu~"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2011)

*World Pirates~*

 *"Answer: Her loss is a regrettable one, but I hear that all angels go to heaven, and where she is going she is no doubt going to a better place." *Duke’s face was incredibly pensive as he stood on the deck of the Avenging Norseman. Kaya was still locked in battle with one of the members of the enemy crew. The Norseman had reached the top of the world, while the Maxima’s crew were already starting to plummet down due to the number of cannonballs fired on them. “Shishi…” Duke muttered, calmly. He didn’t look at the cyborg. 

He suddenly grabbed Shishi by his shoulders and slammed the machine into the crew's mast. “Understand something Shishi! We NEVER EVER leave a crewmate behind even if it’s the smarter thing to do. We, the World Pirates think with our HEARTS not BRAINS!” He roared, angrily at Shishi who just stared down at him. He still considering the machine to be a friend and his words had enraged Duke, but he wouldn’t throw him overboard. Shishi couldn’t exactly be blamed for his sometimes cold nature. He was a machine after all. Looking away from him, he released his grip allowing Shishi to hit the deck. Duke then stares at the ship and pulls out a cigarette, lighting it. 

“Besides, I made a promise to her… A promise to conquer the world. If I have to rescue her myself, then so be it!” He started to animate his cloak, but he sees Kaya fly over to the Avenging Norseman. “I’m finished. What’s wrong with Shishi?” She asked, pointing to the machine that was still on the ground. Duke bit his tongue, his eye went from the Warriors Three to Shishi to Rush and then to their newest member; the gluttonous chef Brolly. It was clear what the captain’s orders were, not to bring it up ever again or he’d personally kick their ass.

 “Nothing, Shishi just slipped.” He said. Sweat drops appear in the back of Fandral and Volstagg’s head, “THAT’S THE BEST LIE HE COULD COME UP WITH” They exclaimed, amazed by their captain’s terrible lie. Duke rubbed the back of his head. “Uh, I got a present for you Kaya.” He dug in his captain’s coat, pulling out a compass. But not just any compass, it was the Log Pose. “I stole it from those Black Blade bastards’ captain when I was fighting her. Since you’re the crew’s navigator, I thought it been nice if you had one.” He said, blushing.

 “captain, do I get a present?” Volstagg asked with hopeful eyes. Duke gritted his teeth and responded by kicking the fat man across the ship, “GET BACK TO YOUR POSITIONS! WE’RE ABOUT TO ENTER THE GRAND FUCKING LINE! THAT’S RIGHT I ADDED FUCKING, IT’S JUST THAT DAMN SERIOUS!” Duke roared. Fandral and Hogun nodded, each getting behind a cannon. Duke himself, unable to look at Kaya who was still ogling her new compass, Duke merely grins before standing on top of the ship’s head. “TURN THIS BABY AROUND!” 

He yelled, folding his arms. Rush spun his arms incredibly fast so that the ship quickly spun around to face the Maxima. A defeated crew lay upon the ship. “ACTIVATE~ DRAGON CANNON!” Duke commanded, slamming his fist into the air and pointing up at the sky. Shishi pressed a lever near the helm and huge cannon slid out of the dragon’s mouth.

 “DRAGON BREATHE!” a giant fireball was sent flying out of the cannon and towards the Maxima. Before Shishi could fire another one, Duke held a finger up. “One will do it. I don’t want to kill everyone aboard… The reason I left them alive is so that they can spread the tale back to everyone in the Blues that one day the Emperor will return to conquer! But for now, to the GRAND LINE!”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

"I.... I don't believe it..." The workers stood shocked... "The... The Admiral... Kurokarasu.... is here!?" The mens jaws dropped. "SO MANY HIGH RANKING OFFICERS ARE HERE!!!!!!" They shout, Though Kuro and his men have already left. "Sir, We'll sear-" "Ah, No." Kuro laughed and waved them off. "It's a vacation, go relax, you men have had it ruff." The men nod. "thank you sir! It's an honor to be an ensign on board your ship!" Kuro just laughed. "Well tell the captain and the lieutenants to take it easy too!" "YES SIR!" the men salute and head off to go drinking. 

"But it's a shame.... I heard the best hotel was all booked." He sighed and rubbed his chin. "Now, if i were Jinto-san... where would i be...." Kuro was too tall to notice the signs near him saying "Vice Admiral Jinto" On them, perhaps it was Jinto's fate...

Elsewhere-

"HAHAHAHA! And that's the story of how Pattaya-san, Tyre-san and I slayed the three headed sea-king in the calm belt!" Jinto shouts. "Oh my~ Vice admiral-san~ You're such a great warrior!" Vanessa, however, was unimpressed. "Honestly.." she shook her head, she could see through his lies a mile a way... "Ohh~ Lookie here~" A voice called out, Jinto, Pattaya and Tyre suddenly froze... That feminine voice.... It couldn't be.... they left him behind... didn't they!?!?!?!?!?

"Jinto-San~ Playing hard to get like that and not leaving a ticket for little ol me." It was none other then.... "It's me~ The Suuuuppppaaarr Okama Aimi Ren~ How you doing my dears?" He winked at them all. "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE YOU WEIRDO!!!" Jinto shouts. "Ah! A rival appears!!!" The girls grumble. "Fufufufufu, Don't you worry dears, I'm not here to steal the Vice Admiral away." Rin swipes his white hair back. "I' merely came to enjoy the sun on my silken skin and perhaps partake in a little... This and That... Hmm~" The woman's faces turned red... "W...What are you implying!!" 

"Fufufuf, Fear not ladies, We have the same interests in mind." Rin winked and adjusted his earrings. "Now then, Jinto-san~ I just wanted to make sure that you were alright, I know how you get after a few drinks... fufufuf...." "WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN!?" Jinto shouts. "Oh~ Nothing~" Rin giggled. "I'll leave you men to your fun~ Come along my dears~" Rin waves to a few men wearing speedos. "HAI~ RIN-SAMA~~~" they shout.

"My... My chest... I... I nearly died...." Tyre grips his chest. "Ah~ Commodore Tyre san~~~" The woman rush to his side, Pattaya and Jinto share a glance.... *"OH MY CHEST!!!"* they both shout and fall over, grabbing their chests... "ADMIRAL SAN!!! VICE ADMIRAL SAN!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *TFAJ vs. Thickwater*
> 
> Garrick was sent flying into the wall. Thickwater pulled the sword from his leg and tossed it aside. "Goddamn marine vermin always pokin' around. Don't you get it?" He swung his hand towards Bannon to drive him off his head. Bannon hopped off his head and landed on the couch next to Amelia.
> 
> ...



Thickwater swung the giant battle axe over Garrick's head. Garrick however stood his ground, and opened up his massive arms, a maniacal grin on his face. Thickwater grinned with satisfaction as the axe hit true, but then his eyes widened as he felt resistance. As the smoke and debris cleared below, Garrick could be seen holding the axe blade between his massive palms in a vice like grip. Blood seeped from both of his hands, and the blade of the axe was embedded almost an inch into his right shoulder, but Garrick gave no outward indication of pain even as blood spurted out of his shoulder. His neck and arm muscles bulged as he held the axe in place. 

"Mama Garrick's boy isn't gonna die at the hands of some crumbum pirate!" he growled. Garrick emitted an animal like roar that reverberated across the cavern. With all his might he pushed Thickwater off balance, causing the axe to fly backwards over the giant's head. The axe slammed into a nearby wall, causing the cavern to shake uncontrollably. 

Garrick unstrapped the thick weight belts attached to both of his ankles. They were made of a special alloy developed by Hawthorne, and weighed 500 pounds each. Garrick wore the weights 24/7, only taking them off for special occasions such as this. He smiled as he felt the powerful sensation of feeling his body become almost light as a feather, no longer hindered by the inhuman amount of weight. "Look at what you've done to my place you goddamn vermin!" Thickwater bellowed, forgetting that he done much of the damage himself. *"Relax, we're just doing a little remodeling. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"* Garrick swung both weight belts around as if they were slings, and hurled them with the speed of cannonball at the giant's face. Garrick then raised both his fists high over his head, and slammed them into the ground, creating a giant impact crater that sent a shockwave careening through the earth towards Thickwater's feet. 

*"GIGATON SHOCKWAVE!" *

Meanwhile Amelia observed the battle with a frustrated face. She did everything she could to free herself of the box like prison, but to no avail. Amelia swung her cutlass in a frenzy at the walls of the box, but frowned as not even a scratch was made. Suddenly the steel blade of the cutlass snapped in two. The broken blade ricocheted back at her face but Amelia deftly swerved her head to the side, narrowly avoiding having her ear sliced off. "Dammit!" she cursed in anger, tossing away the hilt of the cutlass. She gestured towards Bannon. "A little help here sir!" she cried. 

Closeby, Hawthorne danced excitedly around the giant red chest, literally doing cartwheels around the strange container even as the roof  began to lose it's integrity. "Oh how wonderful!" he exclaimed. Hawthorne activated his left eye's scanner and began examining the box, recording every detail. Perhaps whatever was inside might hold a connection to the mysterious poneglyph that he had discovered back on Razorleaf Island. The poneglyph had been inscribed with an incredibly complex code, the likes of which even he had never encountered before. 

Garrick had ordered him to keep the discovery quiet, and not to relay it to the higher ups, for what sinister purposes Hawthorne wasn't sure yet. Hawthorne was quite confident that Volk had even less noble intentions with whatever was contained within this box. However this was what being a true scientist was all about in his humble opinion, pressing the boundaries of discovery no matter the consequences. "We must secure the chest at all costs. It is more important then any of our lives!"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 22, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater*

Thickwater gritted his teeth as the shockwave hit him head on, sending him falling back into the wall. He smashed through it, dislodging the axe. He grabbed the axe and quickly got back to his feet, breathing heavily, he he tightened his grip. Thickwater swung the axe down with much more force than last time, but Garrick once again grabbed the blade as it forced him into the floor. "God damn little rat. Grabbing my stuff again, are ya?!" Garrick held onto the blade as Thickwater lifted the axe back out of the floor. "Not a bad grip..." Thickwater suddenly felt a sharp pain in his chest. He looked down and saw countless bone bullets lodged in his midsection. Smirnov stood with his pams pointed up at the giant. Masters appeared just in front of Thickwater in mid air and sent a slash to his stomach before falling to the floor. "Graaaaaaah!"

*"God dammit! I said stay the hell outta this!"*

Bannon slapped his hand onto Amelia's box. A hole opened up on it's side. "Come on. I can only keep this open for a few seconds..." Amelia quickly stepped out of the box as Thickwater gritted his teeth, looking down at Garrick, Smirnov and Masters. "Alright, now yer pissin' me off." His eyes became sharp and beast like as he lifted his axe into the air again. A giant box formed around his body and started to rapidly expand. It quickly came closer to the marines, threatening to crush them against the walls of the room. 

*"Thruster Cube!"*

The main room of the cave was destroyed as the giant box erupted from the inside. "Now...pop!" The box popped, sending a gust of wind and throwing most of the rubble off the mountain. Thickwater smiled maliciously as he looked over at Garrick, still hanging from his axe. "And now you..."

He jerked the axe back, sending Garrick flying into the air. *"Shiiiiit!"* Another box formed around Garrick as he fell back to the ground. Thickwater then swung his axe down onto the box, slamming it into the ground with enough force to create a giant crater in front of him. "That's it..." 

"No, it's not." Bannon stepped out of another black portal, along with the members of the taskforce, including Garrick. *"Fuck....I told you I could handle this myself!"* Bannon's towards Garrick. "Save it, Garrick. You can scream at me all you want later."

Thickwater glared at the group with rage in his eyes. "You fucking..." He slammed his foot down in front of him. A giant stone box rose from the ground, and he shoved it towards the marines, intending to either crush them or knock them off the mountain. "Rock Box!" Bannon prepared to form another portal, but Garrick stepped in front of him and sent a powerful punch to the stone cube, cracking it down the middle and breaking it into pieces that came crashing down in front of them. *"Yer not taking all the glory here, Bannon. This is my damn mission too!"*

"Whatever. Just try to keep up with me," Bannon said with a smirk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Great Blizzard Gaol…*
Rose slammed her seastone handcuffs repeatedly against the steel bars with a single minded fervor, the clanging sound of metal on metal ringing throughout the corridor. Her wrists had become raw and bloody from the constant grinding motion, but she continued undaunted. Rose’s cellmate, the mysterious woman who Rose had taken to calling _“Granny,”_ watched her with a bemused expression. “I already told you kid. There’s going to be a breakout. Don’t waste your energy…” Rose ignored the woman and continued slamming the cuffs against the bars. 

“Seastone is as hard as diamond. Your bones will break before it does.” 

“I don’t care if I have to break my arms a hundred times over. I’m getting out of here and escaping with my nakama,” Rose responded. 

The woman sighed and shook her head. “Kids…always in a rush to get somewhere. They never stop to smell the roses.” 

“How long have you been here anyway granny?”

“I told you to stop calling me Granny. I’m 50 darnit!” 

Rose stopped and looked at the woman in surprise. “Really? Oh wow, I thought you were like 80.” A vein throbbed at the corner of the woman’s left temple, and she almost fainted on her bunk. “Oh please Oda give me the strength not to strangle this child…” she murmured under her breath.  Suddenly she popped up on the bunk and stood heroically with her hands on her hips. “Do you know who I am kid? Well let me tell you…”

*Big Knife Shirley 
West Blue Revolutionary General
Ally to Fluck
Bounty: 145,000,000*

“That’s right. I’m a big time revolutionary known the world over. I serve the most wanted man in the world!“ Shirley paused and looked towards Rose, expecting the girl to be wide eyed with awe. She did a double take however when she saw Rose sleeping on the floor. “HEY WAKE UP. I’M NOT FINISHED YET!” She ran towards Rose and smacked her over the head. Rose sat upright and yawned. “I’m sorry. I just suddenly got the overwhelming urge to sleep. It must’ve been your speech.” Shirley visibly restrained herself from strangling Rose, and took a deep breath before recomposing herself. “Anyway, as I was saying. I serve the chaos lord himself, Fluck!” 

“Who?” 

Shirley laughed. “You really are an airhead aren’t you? Fluck is the most wanted man in the world, the supreme leader of the revolutionary army, and the one who will save us all from the evil of the World Government oppression.”

“Well if he’s so strong, how come he hasn’t saved you yet?” Rose asked doubtfully.

Shirley scoffed derisively. “Kid, I let myself get captured about six months ago. It was all part of the plan you see.” She crouched in front of Rose and spoke in a hushed tone. “The events of the world have begun to shift dramatically. The World Government has become increasingly erratic and unpredictable. Just recently they destroyed the Lotus Kingdom in the East Blue. Fluck will soon make his move, and he’s going to need his army at full strength. I’ve been sent to this prison to recruit the most powerful prisoners here to our cause.” 

Rose scratched her head with a visibly confused face. “Who’s Fluck again?”

“Oda please give me the strength!” Shirley yelled at the ceiling.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2011)

*Golden Snake Marines in The Lucky Room ~ Spring Break Island, East blue*​


InfIchi said:


> Elsewhere-
> 
> "HAHAHAHA! And that's the story of how Pattaya-san, Tyre-san and I slayed the three headed sea-king in the calm belt!" Jinto shouts. "Oh my~ Vice admiral-san~ You're such a great warrior!" Vanessa, however, was unimpressed. "Honestly.." she shook her head, she could see through his lies a mile a way... "Ohh~ Lookie here~" A voice called out, Jinto, Pattaya and Tyre suddenly froze... That feminine voice.... It couldn't be.... they left him behind... didn't they!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> "Jinto-San~ Playing hard to get like that and not leaving a ticket for little ol me." It was none other then.... "It's me~ The Suuuuppppaaarr Okama Aimi Ren~ How you doing my dears?" He winked at them all.



"Welcome Aimi-chan!!!!" Pattaya yelled out jumping up, arms high into the air. His face was a bit red from the alcohol and singing, but the Marine was having a blast. It seemed like everyone needed to vent a little, all in their own way. Although he thought that he didn't need a vacation that bad, finding himself singing and having a good time with his crew the Marine realized that he too was human and needed time to mend his body. ANd then Jinto jumped up, always wary of Aimi, which amused Pattaya to no end, it was as if Jinto was Kaizo's kryptonite, and Aimi was Jinto's.



> "WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING HERE YOU WEIRDO!!!" Jinto shouts. "Ah! A rival appears!!!" The girls grumble. "Fufufufufu, Don't you worry dears, I'm not here to steal the Vice Admiral away." Rin swipes his white hair back. "I' merely came to enjoy the sun on my silken skin and perhaps partake in a little... This and That... Hmm~" The woman's faces turned red... "W...What are you implying!!"
> 
> "Fufufuf, Fear not ladies, We have the same interests in mind." Rin winked and adjusted his earrings.



"YES WE DO!!!! HAHAHA!!!" He then got smacked on the head by someone, easily Jinto or Tyre to shut the ........ so they could get this situation under control. And the Admiral went quiet for a second when he saw something shocking.



> "Now then, Jinto-san~ I just wanted to make sure that you were alright, I know how you get after a few drinks... fufufuf...." "WHAT'S THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN!?" Jinto shouts. "Oh~ Nothing~" Rin giggled. "I'll leave you men to your fun~ Come along my dears~" Rin waves to a few men wearing speedos. "HAI~ RIN-SAMA~~~" they shout.
> 
> "My... My chest... I... I nearly died...." Tyre grips his chest. "Ah~ Commodore Tyre san~~~" The woman rush to his side, Pattaya and Jinto share a glance.... *"OH MY CHEST!!!"* they both shout and fall over, grabbing their chests... "ADMIRAL SAN!!! VICE ADMIRAL SAN!!!!"



As he was attended to black haired young man had decided, they needed to get speedo's damn it!!!! What kind of men would go for a night swim in the sea/ocean and not wear speedos? Tell me what kind?!?!?! It was not manly!!!!!

The scenery switched to the three marines on the beach, two GIANT barrels filled to the top with alcohol and the waves. Wearing black speedo's like a man Pattaya stood high, looking at Tyre. "It is time to measure our manliness!!!!" The Commodore just nodded. Jinto standing in between the two, opened both barrels at the same time.

"GO!!!" And the drinking contest began, Pattaya swore that he would make an attempt to drink like Tyre. "STOP! Time for a time out and swim you two!" Pulling his head out the barrel, drunk as a mofo Pattaya yelled out, drunk to the gills. To the gills.... "Gotcha Vice Admiral-chaaaan...." Running into the sea water first, you could only hear the Admiral drowning seconds later, it mattered not, he did it like a man...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 22, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou, The West Blue…*
Annie positioned herself atop the parapet of a tower located close to the heart of the docks, taking up the classic snipers pose. She methodically cleaned and loaded her custom sniper rifle, and stared through the scope. This was always the hardest part for her, not the shooting, or even the killing, but the waiting. Through the scope she could see Braska’s allies, the remnant of the forces loyal to the royal family, taking their positions. The streets were empty due to the townsfolk being evacuated, and an errie quiet hung in the air. It wouldn't last for long though. Annie popped a stick of chewing gum into her mouth (cherry flavor her favorite) and checked her wrist watch. She covered her bright green eyes with a pair of brown leather aviator goggles and began to count in her head. 

_5…4…3…2…1_
*
BABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*

A rapid succession of explosions lit up the edge of the docks, sending orange fireballs careening high into the sky.  Annie grinned as she felt the shockwave and intense warmth bathe her face. It was like putting your face a little too close to an open oven door. “Nothing like a good explosion to get the day started.”

Annie and the rebels waited for the Marines, and just as Braska said they would, the bastards arrived in full force on several ships. “Here weeee go…” Annie took aim and waited, chewing her gum methodically. The Marine ships docked as expected. Squads of grunts and rifleman, flooded over the gangplanks and cautiously made their way in tight formation. Annie took aim at the main mast of the ship, switching to high intensity explosive ammo. *BABOOM!* The mast exploded into smithereens and tipped over like a felled tree, slamming into the deck of the ship. She repeated the process with the other two marine vessels, all of it happening in a span of less then five seconds. The marine grunts jumped in surprise and took cover as their ships were set blaze. 

*“It’s a trap!”* someone screamed. 

Suddenly the roars of the rebels could be heard, as they sprung from their positions and rushed the Marines. Annie switched to standard ammo and began to fire rapidly, chewing her gum in rapid rhythm to the gun shots. She aimed for non vital spots only. “Knee shot….foot shot….gut shot… eeew that guy’s ugly…okay headshot!”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Golden Snake Marines in The Lucky Room ~ Spring Break Island, East blue*​
> 
> 
> "Welcome Aimi-chan!!!!" Pattaya yelled out jumping up, arms high into the air. His face was a bit red from the alcohol and singing, but the Marine was having a blast. It seemed like everyone needed to vent a little, all in their own way. Although he thought that he didn't need a vacation that bad, finding himself singing and having a good time with his crew the Marine realized that he too was human and needed time to mend his body. ANd then Jinto jumped up, always wary of Aimi, which amused Pattaya to no end, it was as if Jinto was Kaizo's kryptonite, and Aimi was Jinto's.
> ...



"He is REALLY drunk." Jinto stood on the beach, arms crossed... "REALLY drunk...." He nodded, though luckily Tyre managed to pull Pattaya from the water and onto the beach. "You nearly drowned! Why'd you go out there? It's like... It's like a thousand feet deep!" Tyre, was clearly wasted. "But i did it... Like a man!" Pattaya shouts. "So true man... so... so true!" Tyre laughed. "YOU DID WELL ADMIRAL-SAAAN!!" Jinto shouts, laughing, a few girls giggling near by.

"Oh? What did i do well?" A voice calls out behind them.... Jinto freezes... Pattaya Freezes... Tyre thinks he should go back into the water so he can piss himself.... The voice was familiar to all those in the marines, Admiral... Kurokarasu.... Jinto turned around, only to see woman rushing up to the man. "Hey! It's rude not to introduce yourself first!" "Yeah! These are the amazing men! Commodore Tyre-sama! Vice-Admiral Jinto-sama! Admiral Pattaya-Sama!!!" They shout. 

As they speak, Jinto can feel his body freeze up... He was indeed.... Fucked. There was no way around it, Life was going to be hell for him now and he would have to accept it. "Ah.... But i am Admiral Kurokarasu." Kuro said simply.... The womans eyes widened. "THE KUROKARASU!?" They shout. "Indeed..." Kuro even began to turn his hand into tar for them. "AMAZING~" The woman swoon. 

"But... The question.... what to do with these three..." Jinto couldn't move.... Tyre wanted to admit to everything.... "How can a fellow admiral start a party without his nakama Hmmm?" Kuro winked a bit, telling the boys in a single glance.... "It's vacation"  Jinto wanted to cry tears of unparalleled happiness. "Thank you... Kurokarasu-sama!" He whispered to the massive man. "Ah, no problem... Just make sure you unfuse that anchor ok?" 

Jinto shrugged. "It'll defuse in another ten minutes. They'll be alright."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2011)

*In the presence of true greatness...*...

The were in the presence of greatness. You knew it by the trouble all three Marines had to even gulp. Their heads would turn around slowly, shaking a bit, pure fear running through their bodies. Ok Pattaya knew he was fucked, and seemed to lose 50% of his drunkness in a blink of an eye. He had compared himself to this man, and now he stood next to him. Didn't seem like his best move...

But then something unexpected happened, making both Jinto and Pattaya wanting to cry tears of joy. The man was also on vacation, and just wanted to have some fun. "WELCOME TO THE PARTY KURO-SEMPAI!!!!" Whispering something to Tyre, you could see the Commodore run of with the speed of light, what had Pattaya thought of? It was a surprise!

"Admiral I managed to swim a little!!!! Ok maybe it was a log that kept me alive, but I survived on my own!!!" He was living life, as Jinto put another barrel of alcohol on the ground. And you could see Tyre running back to the beach, a big bag on his back. "You got it?" And Tyre nodded as he opened the bag and pulled out THE BIGGEST Speedos you have ever seen in your entire life, black in color and in Kurokarasu's size. It was a small manly thank you gift for not making their lives a living hell. Tyre also got a bunch of Speedos in various colors, so Jinto and he could choose. He didn't have time to be picky, as a real live Admiral was among them, and he wasn't gonna pulverize them!!!! Pattaya brought the third barrel over and opened it. He looked at Jinto as he walked over to his barrel. "Kampai?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *In the presence of true greatness...*...
> 
> The were in the presence of greatness. You knew it by the trouble all three Marines had to even gulp. Their heads would turn around slowly, shaking a bit, pure fear running through their bodies. Ok Pattaya knew he was fucked, and seemed to lose 50% of his drunkness in a blink of an eye. He had compared himself to this man, and now he stood next to him. Didn't seem like his best move...
> 
> ...



Kuro just shook his head. "No thank you, I don't enjoy Speedos." He laughed. Though he did raise up one of the barrels and joined in a good old fashioned *"KAMPAI!"* Kuro slammed his barrel with the others and they all began to drink... Though, It would be one hell of a morning when they all woke up... 

The next morning- Jinto's room:

"Nnngh.... my head...." Jinto coughed, slowly sitting up out of bed. "What the hell happened?" He looked around the room, it was completely trashed, speedos, bikini's, swim trunks... they were everywhere. "Must have been one hell of a night..." He slowly got out of bed and headed out of his bedroom into the living room... 

Kurokarasu was laying on the couch, one leg over the top, the man was massive.... "How can he sleep like that....? The admiral, sure is impressive." Jinto nodded, Tyre was in the bathroom, asleep in the bathtub... Pattaya was somehow stuck to the ceiling, though Jinto could see bits of tar... 

"I... I don't think i want to know..." He shook his head and began to walk forward when he tripped over something. "The hell?" He looked down only to see a sledge hammer. "Sledgie? what are you-" "Meow?" The hammer turned, it had a cat like face on it and four legs.... "Oh.... Oh shit...." Jinto's eyes widened. "I FUSED THE BABY TIGER AND SLEDGIE!?"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2011)

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Reverse Mountain*​
Although his observation was not that off, tactically speaking, Shishi found himself being lifted off the ground. And pushed against the mask by the captain. What was this emotion that the human displayed? Shishi didn't understand it, he knew of it in his data base and behavior core, but the way Duke displayed it caused Shishi to make an additional analysis of the words he spoke. This reaction was not supposed to occur...

Shishi would never raise a hand against his captain, although the situation was a bit tense. Several second later he was released and bell on his butt, still questioning the words that he said. He needed to see, was he incomplete? Was he doing something wrong without realizing it?

He said nothing as the ship of the World Pirates spun around, in the MIDDLE of the Reverse Mountain stream!!! He took care of the lever and unleashed the "Dragon Brethe" on the opposing crew. The vibe that could be felt on the deck of the Avenging Norsemen was forgotten a moment later. They were entering the Grand Line, the place where the strongest Pirates and Marines dwelled. It would become the playground of the World Pirates. "Announcement: Captain we are approaching the top of this mountain! It is suggested to prepare ourselves for a rather steep descent! Fasten you seat belts!!!"

The probability of them going down hill now was 98%, as _almost_ all that went up, must eventually come down. But the ride had only just begun for the pirate crew as their ship reached the top of the mountain...

*Pattaya, the morning after ~ Jinto's apartment, Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
**THUD** A loud thud could be heard as Pattaya tried to turn on the ceiling in his sleep and managed to fall on the ground. His eyes opened slightly as the 18 year old realized that this was the hotel.

Good thing he didn't end up in some weird place. Then Tiny fused to Sledgie walked in front of him!!! Pattaya's eyes widened a second later. Where the hell was he???? ... !!!! Standing up he looked at Jinto, pointing. "You? you? your a genius...."

God damn it that was hilarious, and freaky at the same time, but as the Marine wanted to laugh a headache unlike few he had set in. So he remained quiet. "No loud noises..." feeling dehydrated and hungry Pattaya went to the bathroom, but all he saw was Tyre sleeping in the tub. He wouldn't be surprised by that, he saw his sledgehammer come to life only seconds ago, so a simple thing like that just made him turn around. "Room service?" He needed to recover, unknown to him he would most likely be late for his date.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

Tyre-

"Urgh... Not so loud..." He rubbed his head and slowly sat up in the bathtub... "Why... What....?" He looked around. "Urgh... I think i drank too much... what time is it?" Kurokarasu slowly awakened as well, though he wasn't feeling nearly as bad as everyone else. "Ah, That was a wonderful sleep." He stretched out a bit, he was somehow still wearing his suit... "Well, Looks like we had some fun!" He laughed. "Please... Not so loud... Admiral-san..." Jinto sat down next to the admiral rubbing his head. 

"Hehehe, I guess one of the upsides of being made out of tar is no headaches." He smiled down at Jinto. "I can't believe you are letting us get away with this Kurokarasu-san." Jinto leaned back. "It's vacation Jinto-san, everyone lies about who they are." He smirked, laying back in the couch as well. "Haha... I suppose..." Jinto rubbed the back of his head.

"It seems you've finally gotten up." Vanessa came out of Jinto's bedroom wearing a robe. "Eh? did we...?" Vanessa smirked. "Like you would be so lucky. I merely needed to make use of your shower." She dropped the robe to reveal a purple bikini. "Now if you will excuse me, I've got an appointment at the pool." She waved, grabbing a towel on her way out. 

"Who might that be?" Kuro asked. "My assistant." Jinto responded. "Very Nice." Kuro gave a thumbs up. "Thank you, Admiral-san." Jinto nodded. "HELLO EVERYONE!" The door was kicked opened by none other then Kaizo... "Nnngh... Too loud!" Jinto grabs his head. "Oh my! JINTO SAN!" Kaizo shouts. "ARE YOU OKAY?" The second in command was enjoying this, very much so.

"OI! PATTAYA! YOU'RE GONNA BE LATE!" He shouts, Though he hadn't noticed that Kurokarasu was present... "Ah, please, quiet down." Kaizo turned to see Kuro sitting on the couch.... "Ah... Yes! Forgive me Admiral!" Kaizo bowed. "I'm on vacation, and so are you, quit with the formalities~" Kuro waved. "Yes sir!"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2011)

*Pattaya...*

Hugging his new version of Tiny Pattaya looked out of a window. Damn the breeze felt nice and refreshing. Tiny II was put on the ground and walked over the Kuro and tried to call out to him so the Admiral would pet him a little. Then Kaizo stormed the door, surely he must have wondered how in world Kuro got in the room with those three, but like always there was a logical explanation.

Then there were some words about Pattaya being late... "Late? Where???" He asked puzzled, his brain still warming up and trying to recover from last night. Actually he still tried to recover some memories from the night, as he wasn't sure how exactly he ended up stuck to the ceiling, why he actually had more money then when he left the hotel, and why on earth was Tiny II there?

But then his eyes widened!!! Fuck... He had a date with Rika!!!! Awww Rika the image of her in that bikini for a second sidetracked Pattaya, until he snapped out of it. "Damn it..." Storming in to Jinto's bathroom the Ensign went on to get himself ready, and rid of the stench of alcohol. But as he was done with the quick shower, he wondered. Where was his suit??? He figured it would have to be in his room, and he was late now for sure....

Storming out of the room without even a towel on, you could hear women screaming a few times. Yes that was one of their finest men. When it came to fighting, not social skills obviously. But how he never ended up in jail was beyond even Pattaya, for all the problems that he causes he was sure that he would have landed in jail at least a couple of times. But he had Jinto to keep an eye on him, so maybe that was the reason why.

Minutes later, wearing the outfit Kaizo gave him, shades to help protect his eyes, who didn't wish to see the sun from the lack of sleep, Pattaya stormed back in to the room, giving Tiny II a pat. "Cya little buddy, I'll be back soon and will get you some milk too. By the way Kaizo-san thanks for the suit." Grinning he saw Kaizo point at the clock... Fuck... And again he was gone, this time though he jumped out the window, to cut down on the time... Yep one of Golden Snakes' finest...


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kaizo sighed as he watched pattaya jump out of the window. "He better not ruin that suit." He grumbled, though he was interested in figuring out how Jinto would clean up this suite. "Alright, Alright, Let's get out of here...." Jinto stood up and headed for the door. "Hold up..." Tyre followed him out and so too did Kuro, "OI!" Kaizo sighed and followed them out. "We're going to be so screwed." He thought, looking around the room. 

Jinto sat beside the pool, wearing a pair of green swim trunks. "Excellent." He thought to himself, relaxing and trying to cure his hangover. "Jinto-san~ How about a drink~" One of the girls came over to him and smiled. "No... no more drinks... I think i drank enough for one lifetime." He laughed, rubbing the back of his head. "Maybe tomorrow!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates*

The crew had been sailing around for some time now, and while most people were recovered Drake was still, "Gah! Let me go!" he shouts, struggling to break free of Henry and his mass of bandages.

He pulls and pulls like a half wrapped mummy until he finally breaks free, but crashes to the floor, "I need to keep treating your poison if you want to survive. Your other wounds are not healed either."

"What are you talking about! I'm fine!" Henry sweat drops, "A cave collapsed...With you inside of it..."

"Oi, what's that?" Van asks from the crow's nest. Everyone turns as they see what looks like a jet shooting towards them, "Kong!" the monkey transforms into a telescope and Drake takes a look, "It's a little...Blue man?"

"There's no way that-!" but surely enough, moments later the man crashes onto the deck. The bald headed, short blue man looked around, "Hmmmmmmmm."

He continues to walk around, observing each of the crew mates one by one, "Hmmmmmmm," he finally got to Drake, and got right in his face, "Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm."

"WILL YOU SPIT IT OUT ALREADY BASTARD!" he goes to throw a punch but the man backs up causing him to fall flat on his face. Kong quickly transforms back into his monkey form and lands on Drake's shoulder as he rises, "It's decided!"

*"What's decided?!"* everyone shouted, "You'll all be fine!" he snatches up the monkey off of Drake's shoulder and shoots off as if he had rockets for feet.

"KONG!" his feet begin to to glow yellow, "Drake you can't-," Henry tries to stop him but the calm nature of his voice can't reach through his head. He shoots off into the air after the monkey-napper, "Fly..."

After a slight distance he starts to wobble in the air, "Hang on Kong! Hang-!" but he can't sustain his flight and crashes into the water. 

Kong transforms into the heaviest items he can, boulders, weights, but the blue man keeps his grip, "Nice try monkey! But you and your friends are gona' be today's sacrifice!" he shouts before blasting off.

*Devil King Pirates: Dante vs Black Bart*

The Cowboy Ninja Bounty Hunter draws his revolver and begins firing out miniature shuriken bullets. The Devil King begins spinning his pitch fork to block them. As he deflects the attack he takes a look down bellow. 

"Looks like the Panda has finished his opponent, while Keng and the fish are still in battle," he then spots another one of the other bounty hunters slicing through the crew's fodder, "At this rate I won't have much of an army left...And he might even damage our ship."

He sighs, "Guess I'll be forced to retrieve that little Canary," he stabs his pitch fork into the ground and shoots a fiery geyser out of it, creating a shield to defend him from Bart's attacks.

He closes his eyes, stretches his hands out and stabs them into a miniature portal that he forms in front of himself. Suddenly the portal rejects his hands and sends them shooting out before closing, "What is the meaning of this!"

*"Keep your guard up,"* Bart whispers before coming from behind to strike him with his sai, "Fool!" he smashes the but of his weapon into his chest, sending him back a bit.

"How am I to retrieve my underlings when my own world rejects me!" he grits his teeth, "I'll just have to rip your head off and send it as an offering," he shouts before jumping forward and clashes with the bounty hunter.

*Bordone Kingdom...*

A small boat approaches the Kingdom and two figures step off, "I can't believe you thought we could get over Reverse Island in this piece a' shit," one shouts at the other.

"Come on now, your power got us and our little ride through no prob," the other one replies as they continue through the island, "Whoa, what happened up there," a smoldering pile of ash stands up ahead, "And what the hell is everyone doing..." the other says, observing the people of the island wildly working, apparently building something.

"What's going on here?" the man asks, grabbing one of the worker's shoulder, "I can't stop to talk! I-I need to keep working! Do you know how tall the castle was! It was huge! It took years to build! We don't have time to stop!"

"Yeah...That didn't clarify things for me," he says, trailing the man as he transports some concrete, "The Devil King..."

The other man's eyes widen as the worker shakes in fear, "The Devil King...H-he took over this Kingdom, annihilated The King, The Prince, all of their forces! And he demanded a castle several times larger than the previous one, which he destroyed with his own two hands, by the time he returned as Pirate King and Ruler of the World!"

The other man simply clenched his fists, "Do you know how strong that man is! I don't even know if I can call him a man! But without a doubt he will return to this island as the world's conqueror in no time! *We need to work!*" 

*"Stop!"* the man shouts, "I am Sheriff Damon Ryder...And I have traveled to the Grand Line to take down the Devil King..."

The people pause and then quickly continue working.

"What a fool!"

"He has no idea how strong that monster is!"

"Might as well kill himself now!"

Damon stands in awe as they continue to work around him, "You can't defeat him..." a voice comes from the corner, "That seems to be the verdict, but I don't give a damn about that."

"You didn't let me finish," a massive man in shredded armor, torn clothing and bandages steps forward, he is made of complete muscle with short blond hair, "You can't defeat him...Without me."

"Oh and just who are you pal?" Jacob asks, tipping his hat up, "Victor! What do you think you're doing!" one of the people asked, "You didn't stand a chance against that monster's underling! Don't through the life that you barely escaped with away!" a woman shouts.

"That man destroyed the Bordone Kingdom...He destroyed my pride...*I will not sit here, waiting in fear for his return!*" he shouts, clenching his fist, "I will avenge the Bordone Kingdom, the Royal Family! *I will*!"

Damon looks up at the giant man, "You're in," he scratches his white haired head, "But I don't think you'll fit on our little boat," Victor nods, "I can take care of that."

*XMS: Marcus*

Marcus watches as Lucio heads off to take care of the hostage situation, "I didn't dress in this ridiculous outfit to watch that idiot take care of everything," he says, taking off the suit.

"Now, if you all want you can wait for him to do your jobs for you," he directs his attention to one of the rooms, "Or you can take matters into your own hands."

He slams his knee into one of the walls, creating an X shaped hole with his axe dial before slipping through it, "Now what do we have here," he observes the situation from the shadows. There appears to be some royalty and a commoner, both are tied up with a strange collar around their necks while some red haired brat continually talks to them.

"Doesn't seem to difficult, take out enemy, free hostage, and we're off," he points his hand into a gun and charges it with flames before firing them off in a stream towards the pirate.

"Whoopsidaisy!" he shouts, sprouting two propellers from his back and flying above the attack, "Almost didn't catch that, but then again I am the greatest so it's to be expected. I mean really, it was such an obvious attack even a child to have defended themselves, let alone me, Jak Jak, the greatest scientist-" 

Marcus doesn't wait for him to finish his speech and charges forward, but Jak Jak flies above his attempted punch, "Of course, I'm finally done fighting women and I get an annoying squirt like you."

"And just who are you! Barging in and interrupting my speeches! Very rude, let me tell you!" Marcus ignores him, "I'll deal with him later," he says, heading over to the hostages, "Might as well free you two while he's talking."

"Uh, uh, uh," Jak Jak says, waving a finger back and forth, "I wouldn't do that," Marcus sighs, "And why not?"

"Well, if anyone tampers with the collars...THEY EXPLODE! Though there is a key," he says, holding his up, "But if you don't use it in time...THEY EXPLODE!" Marcus grits his teeth, "Oh, so I just have to kick your ass. Now I'm just rearranging my schedule but that's fine."

"Oh, and another thing, even if you _somehow _ manage to beat a genius like me and get the key, when you use it to free one, the other one..."

"Explodes?"

"How'd you know," he says with a wicked grin, "Guess it doesn't take a super genius like myself to figure that one out. Though it does take a super genius like myself to invent such magnificent collars!"

"You made them?" Jak Jak grins, "Yes! Yes I did! Feel free to tell me how impressed you are, getting it in writing would be nice as well."

"So you know everything about them?"

"Indeed, you see I-!"

"Then I just have to beat your ass and make you save them both."

"W-well actually."

Marcus punches his open palm, "Again, just another step on my to do list."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 22, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
The panda walked back towards the ship, where his captain was doing battle against the leader of the cowboy ninja viking whatever bounty hunters. With Jones defeated Semmy had nothing better to do, so he lit up a joint and opened a bag of food, enjoying the noise of fighting around him. Levy was actually in sight so the panda got to see his crew mate fight his heart out.

"*He looks like he's having fun...*" To a lot of people fighting was the scariest thing in the world, but to those who were exposed to it every day, they learn that it isn't scary. It is dangerous no doubt, but it shouldn't be seen as scary, at least in Semmy's opinion. The large round animal took a hit of the weed and ate some meat as he got into the Fishman vs Human Viking fight.

Slowly but surely he got fired up and started cheering for Levy as he walked. "*Levy Levy!!! Go Go Go!!! If you can't do it!!! Your a ho!!!*" Well that was what he came up with, he wasn't trying to insult the fishman, and if he did it was not intentional, more like spontaneous. The panda remained in front of the Satan's Mistress as their captain was on the ship, doing his thing but as Semmy wanted to sit down he could smell someone nearby. Sniffing once more Semmy could smell blood and the scents of their fodder on this human.

Deciding to check it out he walked into a battle field, a man named Earp, Wyatt Earp was smashing their weaker crew members. The humans nickname was "Slaughter" and that's what the scene looked like, he was using an Axe and katana to cut every single thing that entered his reach. So finishing his meat, Semmy threw the rather large bone spinning at Earp. The man noticed it and hit it with his axe, breaking it. "Now you've done it... die with the rest!!!" Starting to run towards Semmy the panda looked at him, putting his paws on his katana. "*Here we go again...*" Their weapons clashed and the fight began...

*Pierre, Mystic Pirates ~ The open sea, West Blue​*
A marine vessel was moving across the West blue's sea. It wasn't a massive vessel, but it still required Pierre and Robin to work together to even make it sail out. Tengu was blind so he didn't really do much, while Feroy control it from the helm. Mixing in with this pirate crew they got their hands on a big treasure, and managed to escape the island of Jumanji. Those savages were no fun at all.

And that volcano... Pierre adjusted his hat, and put his weird body belt with all of his revolvers along with his jacket on the deck, and stood up. Observing the waves he was told that the crew was called Mystic pirates, and that they were going to get a new ship and go on adventures. "A weird bunch..." though he had to admit it they weren't so bad, they were people of their word, as they honored their agreement and let Pierre on "their" ship after they had made their escape.

How long they would stay together though? Pierre had no idea frankly, as they seemed to be a small tight net group. And up until this point they were allies, but Pierre was not part of their crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates-

"I'M PUMPED!" Rex shouts. "How pumped?" Alex smirked. "Very pumped! I punched a cannonball!" Alex blinked a little... "Why did you punch a cannonball?" "I DON'T KNOW!" Rex shouts back. "I'M TOO EXCITED!" Rex shouts. "Where's Kris....? Actually... Where's Chunhi... We're down two people!" Alex shouts. "WHO CARES! WE GOT TWO MORE! WE'RE EVEN!" He shouts... "So.. Where's the gunner?" "IN THE BRIG!" Rex shouts, lifting up 400 lbs weights. "MUST.... EXERCISE..... SO EXCITED!!!" He shouts, wanting to get to the island already. 

"Geez, can't you calm down for a second." Alex shook his head. "YOU CALM DOWN!" Rex shouts. "I'm not the one shouting." "YOU'RE SHOUTING!" "Now you're just being juvenile." "I don't know what that means!" Rex shouts.

"I've never seen him this wound up, his bounty must really be pissing him off." Alex thought to himself. "I'LL CRUSH YOU ALL ISLAND!!! CRUSH YOU!" He shouts off into the ocean, though as he shouts he sees something come into view. "ISLAND!!! LOOK IT!! ISLAND!" Rex points out into the distance. "Yes Rex... there's an island, I think that's not the one we are-" "WHO CARES!!! GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!" Rex stands at the front of the ship, pointing towards the island. "Sigh, Fine, changing coarse." 

On the island-

"It looks like some pirates are coming here." A man says, rather disinterested. "Who cares, the APR will take care of them." A woman waves him off and begins to drink some tea. "Just give them a call if they act up." The man nods. "Alright, I'll keep an eye out then!"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 22, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

"Captain!" Nirra shouted as she ran to the side of the ship and leaped into the water. She used as much strength as she could and swam at an impressive speed over to where Drake had landed.

She took a deep breath and dived down into the water to get Drake. After a few moments, she rose back up with the captain, and swam back over to the ship. Climbing aboard, she layed Drake down onto the deck and did her best to hold him down.

She turned and shouted over to Henry. "Get the big guy. We need to follow after that flying freak right now!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2011)

*Levy A. Than~*
 Levy stood up. He looked around him, he was in a forest. This was where he had landed after that oaf threw him. He couldn’t believe that he was losing to a human jackass like Alfgeir… It just pissed him off. Why was he unable to beat a weakling like Alfgeir. Levy would’ve torn him apart back in the day. Back when he was a member of the Mizugo Pirates, this wouldn’t have happened… 


_A year ago~_
The smell of the smoke was in the air as a flag waved in the air. On the flag was a Jolly Roger depicting a skull with a puddle of water around it. A Fishman, with multiple tentacle arms waved the flag through the air. “YOSH! THIS IS THE POWER OF FISHMEN!” He yelled, Running through the town, stepping on dead bodies. He was very happy for not a single one of them was a fish man. There were only human corpses; men, women, children, and human pets, the Mizugo Pirates didn’t discriminate.

All humans deserved to die. They had stolen the sea and now they were getting it back. After a day of slaughtering a human village, the Pirates were returning to their ship to rest and relax. They didn’t really need to rest. None of the villagers were even a challenge. “Pathetic, they are.” A voice said, the speaker being covered in shadow. He spit as he watched the town burn. He stood on top of the boat, which was barely above sea level. The fish man’s boat was a submarine and on the side the Jolly Roger was painted on it. 

“TAICHOU!” Someone screamed. “One of the humans is still alive! It’s a child!” A fishman warrior shouted to him. The man’s eyes bulge out of their sockets and his grip tightens around his trusty spear. “WHAT!? Everyone of those bastards must die! Do you know what they did to us? Did they hesitate to enslave and murder Fishmen children? NO!” He roared. 

“E-e-exactly!” The warrior stuttered. The captain managed to calm down… “Why is the human still alive?” He asked. The fishman looked around, nervous and unsure on what to say. “Well about that…” He started.

----

“LEVY! LET THAT THING DIE!” A fish man yelled, throwing another knife at the child. However, a hammerhead fishman stood in the way. The knife went through his shoulder and he howled in pain. “You can’t take any more damage, Levy! You’ll die!” Although he was in pain, Levy didn’t fall. He merely continued to stand, acting as a shield to the human shield. “Why do you protect that kid? They didn’t protect all the children they murdered on their raids! So why should they do the same?” One of his Nakama asked, wanting an answer to this madness.

When Levy didn’t answer, he yelled, “THEY WON’T EVEN GIVE YOU A BLOOD TRANSFUSION, LEVY! THEY THINK OUR BLOOD IS TOO DIRTY TO MIX WITH THEIR ‘SUPERIOR’ BLOOD!” Levy looked at him with all four of his eyes. “Do you know why I protect this child~ It’s because he’s a child!” He roared. “Sure his parents are of the same generation that hunted and killed fishmen, but he shouldn’t bear the sins of his ancestors!” The fish men were taking a back by Levy’s response. 

“Why the sudden change in heart, Levy! You never had a problem with it before!” Levy was silent. He knew of his reasons for protecting this boy but he wouldn’t say. It was because when he looked in the boy’s eyes he saw for the first time… true innocence. And it opened his eyes, a lot. What the Mizugo Pirates were doing was simply wrong. And he’d protect this boy’s life if he had too. 

Suddenly a spear was thrown and it stabbed through Levy’s stomach. The fish man howled in pain and as he looked down at the tip, Levy’s eyes widened. It was one of boss’s poisonous spears. He then looked up, directly forward to see that the fish men had gotten in two lines as a man walked up and down the aisle. “C-captain~” Levy managed to spit out before falling to his knees. Standing in front of him was a Tigerfish man who went by the name of Tenmafuka. He looked at Levy with a look of pure hatred as he walked forward. His glare only intensified as he saw the human child he was protecting. 

“So this is what you risk your life for Levy? A human!” “P-please captain, just listen-“ Levy pleaded but a hand quickly struck him. “DO NOT INSULT ME WITH YOUR WORTHLESS WORDS, LEVY!” He roared. “Any fish man who aids a human is no longer a member of this crew! It was the rule we established in the beginning! The penalty for breaking the rule is death!” He ripped his spear out of Levy’s chest and blood oozed out of his mouth. Levy collapsed but his eyes were still open. 

“You’re hereby, removed from the crew under my orders. Just as we show the humans no mercy, we show you none either.” One by one the crew turned their backs on Levy and as the child began to cry, Tenmafuka turned to Levy. “Have fun with your child… We’re tossing both of you into the ocean.” Two fish men rushed over to grab both the baby and Levy. Levy would live longer, but the child would sadly not. His young infant lungs couldn’t be in water too long and he didn’t even know how to swim yet. He’d be dead soon as he touched the water. Levy looked at the boy’s eyes and as they closed, he saw innocence again. 

The words, “No mercy…” He whispered. 

_Present Day~_










As Levy shakes his head, he says, “No mercy.” The words of his old captain echo through his brain. He’d get stronger then even that man. He’d truly become a Leviathan, a beast which destroyed all. With this in mind, Levy reaches for his gigantic hammer strapped to his back. “I will devour them all… The Devil King, Tenmafuka… Even the damned Pirate King!” He roared and the hammer awakened, responding to his willpower. The bandages fly off, revealing the giant demonic hammer in all of its glory. 

Levy could feel the history of the hammer, from where it was forged on Fishman Island out of eleven Blacksmiths who poured their hate for the world into it. These emotions wash over Levy and he becomes consumed by it. As he walks, the demonic energy starts to ripple across him, changing his form for better or worse…

*“GWAHAHAHA!”* Alfgeir roared. He saw that the Panda had defeated Jones. *“WHAT’S THE MATTER JONES! NOT MAN ENOUGH~”* Alfgeir roared, flexing and pointing up ahead to where the ‘defeated’ Levy was. His eyes widen as he sees that something has emerged from the forest. It’s not actually Levy however. Instead some kind of demonic creature had taken its place. 

Bones were visible and the fish man’s tail had become bony, serrated. It moved like a snake and as Alfgeir saw Levy, he started to tremble. *“W-what the hell!?”* He muttered, in complete awe. “A minute ago, this guy was weak as hell. Now he’s this… thing.” As he sees Levy getting closer, Alfgeir shouts, *“Norseshuriken!” *Throwing a group of shuriken in levy’s direction. The shuriken bounced harmlessly off him, his demonic armor acting as a shield. 

Alfgeir eyes widen and he also notices Levy’s hammer too. “*Where did you get that from? NO MATTER, IF YOUR PUNCHES DIDN’T WORK, NEITHER WILL YOUR LITTLE TOY!” *He shouted to the fish man. But Levy charged forward, sending his tail forward, “Devilfish Sparring!” He yells. The tail wrapped around Alfgeir’s thick body and squeezed. The sharp bones cut into his body and Alfgeir yelled out in pain. *“W-what the hell are you!?” *He asked, trying to get out of Levy’s trap, but he was helpless. The giant man was reeled in like a fish and suspended in the air. 

“What am I? I’m a monster, a creature of the deep. The one that’ll devour everything… I’m the Leviathan.” As he spoke, his voice deeper then before, Levy’s grip only tightened. He struggled against it, *“W-why am I so weak now?”* He asked, feeling drained… “As we speak, I devour your energy adding it to me. Eventually, I will consume you.” Alfgeir screamed as Levy revealed what was going on. He looks down in horror to see his hands becoming more wrinkled.

“I was the strongest…” He muttered, as his body became completely drained of energy, leaving only a skeletal body. 

Levy’s tail uncoiled and Alfgeir’s body fell to the ground. His hammer’s ‘mouth’ literally belched and Levy’s transformation vanished. He looked down at the body and then at the hammer. “W-what was that? The hammer… I felt it’s hate for the world. And it used me by taking advantage of my hate. I must learn to control it or it will consume even me…” He stated. However, he grinned when he saw Alfgeir’s corpse. 

“No mercy.”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 22, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"It's time." Rex stood, a serious look on his face, his arms crossed... "Time... For our big announcement." The pirate captain adjusted his cloak and walked towards the edge of the ship. "Come crew... Minus the two guys we can't find... And Kaido, It's time." With that, Rex leapt off the side of the ship and onto the dock below. 

"Oi! Someone let me out of here!" Kaido shouts. "QUIT RUINING THE MOMENT KAIDO!" Rex shouts from the ground below. "Let's just get on with it then." Alex shook his head and jumped down onto the Deck, followed by the others. "So, what's the plan here boss?" Alex asked sarcastically. "Well, first off, We're gonna do this." Rex bent over, picked up a fruit stand and threw it into a nearby building, breaking through the wall and crushing a few tables. 

"Then we do this." He then picked up a a chair and threw it at an elderly woman passing by. "And finally, we do this." Rex took a deep breath, He had to make this one count.... With his eyes closed, he felt the world around him, in his minds eye he surveyed the surroundings, he had paid attention to them while they were open, but he needed to focus now.

"Here i go." His eyes opened and he saw his targets, taking off quickly, he snatched a bottle of cola from a cart, moving faster, he grabbed a bag of candy from the front of a large shop. He leaped into the air, kicking the lollipop out of a small boys hand. Further more, he kicked the boys sister's ice cream. Landing, he turned on his heels and kicked a table into the air, then swinging the bag of candy into it, sent the table flying across the dock and crashing into a small fishing boat.

"Well, I believe my work here is done." Hex smirked, the candy inside the bag had completely shattered from the impact. "Oh one last thing." Rex popped the top off the cola bottle and chugged it down in a few large gulps, then tossed the bottle at an elderly gentleman. "Here we are." Rex dug into his pocket and pulled out a lighter, he then holds it up to the sack of candy and lights the whole thing on fire. 

Despite all of this ruckus, not a single person is upset, not a single person even pays attention to him..... "DAMN IT PEOPLE! WHAT DO I HAVE TO DO TO SHOCK YOU!?" He shouts, throwing the flaming bag of candy into a barn and setting the entire thing on fire. "LOOK! I SET THAT BARN ON FIRE!" But no one even paid attention, even the animals inside merely walked out calmly, half of them on fire but paying no attention to it... 

"YOU'RE ON FIRE YOU DUMB COW!!!" Rex shouts, the cow turns to look at him, then looks at it's tail, the tip of which is burning bright with a red and orange flame. "Moo." The cow lets out and continues to walk on it's way. "YOU HAVE NOT HAD WORSE!" Rex shouts. "Did, Did he really just understand that cow?" Tiger asks. "Yeah, I think it has something to do with animals understanding animals." Alex sighs. 

Elsewhere-

"Yes sirs... The pirates, they are attacking!" The watchman calls into a denden mushi. "We'll be there shortly. Keep them occupied." the man nods. "I don't think that will be a problem sir! These guys look like idiots!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 22, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates*

Drake violently coughed up water, "Dammit!" he slammed his fist into the deck of the ship, "Full speed after that bastard!" he nodded to Nirra as thanks before getting to his feet.

"You need rest..." Drake grabbed him by the collar of his lab jacket, "You heard the lady! Get the big guy out and get us moving!"

Henry rolls his eyes before transforming into his muscular form, "Lets get going!" Edward shouts, grabbing the helm and picking up pace after the intruder, "Kong..." he says, looking off into the distance.

*Many Years Ago...*

"Lets do this Kong!" a much younger Atlas D. Drake shouts with Kong on his shoulder. An enormous gorilla push the two off on a wooden raft, tears in its eyes as they set sail, "Ghayayaaaaaaa!" The gorilla shouts, wiping away its tears.

"Thanks for everything Patty!" he shouts to his makeshift mother, "Alright, finally on the road to becoming Pirate King."

*1 Hours Later...*

A massive wave crashes the two and their boat onto a remote island into the South Blue, "1 hour Kong! 1 Hour!" he shouts, hitting himself in the head, "Well maybe I can put this back together..." he says, picking up the shattered pieces of his raft.

*30 Minutes Later*

"Ok, so that didn't work out," he says, walking through the sandy beaches of the island, the raft in more pieces than it was just a half hour ago. "Guess we'll just have to find some food and wait it out," he says with a shrug, Kong on his shoulder.

*1 Hour Later*

"How...How is there no food...On this entire island..." he says, stepping forward, weakly, "What kind of trees don't grow anything!" he shouts, slamming his fist into one of the countless bare trees of the island.

"And there's no animals here!" he shouts, Kong gives him a look, "Well, yeah, I guess there can't  be animals here if there's no food...But whatever! I need to eat!"

He drags himself back to the edge of the island and takes a seat, "Alright Kong...Keep your eyes peeled." The young boy leaned over his knees and peered off into the horizon, his monkey mimicking him. 

*1 Week Later...*

The young man and monkey remain in the same position. Drake appears to be in some kind of trance as he keeps his eyes fixed on the sea, "C...Come on..." he says in a whisper, "Come on..." he looks towards Kong who is unconscious, "K-Kong! Kong stay with me buddy!"

There is suddenly a massive explosion just off at sea. He focuses in on the scene and sees two ships up in flames, "Heeeeey! Heeeeeeeeeey!" he screams, waving his arm weakly. 

It takes him a moment to realize that there are no survivors in the wreck, he falls back to his knees, "Damn..." he then looks towards Kong, shaking his tiny body, his eyes tearing up, "H-hang in there! Kong! *KONG*!" tears begin running down his face.

As he wipes his tears away he notices an odd colored fruit washing up on shore. He crawls towards it, Kong under his arm, "H-here you go Kong..." he manages to get the monkey to take a bite and helps it down it, "E-eat up, this'll do you a lot more good than it will me," he says with a tearful grin. 

"Remember all of those times back at the jungle! We've been through way tougher stuff than this! Now get up dammit!" Kong's eyes open and his body begins to waver, it soon begins to take a different shape, "W-what the hell?" he asks as he continuously transforms from one item to the next.

He then wipes his tears away and there is nothing but a grin, "We're gona' get out of here buddy."

*Now...*

Drake sternly eyes the trail through the clouds that the intruder had left, "We're coming...Just hang on Kong..."

*Jimmy "The Candy Man" Wonka*

As his boat docks on the island he trips out and slams face first into the ground. He pops up quickly, looking around to see if anyone saw that while he dusts himself off. 

After placing his hat back on his head he struts his way into the town, "Ok, now, how to display my talents..."

He clears his throat before cupping his hands around his mouth, "AMAZING CHEF LOOKING FOR WORK! WILL TAKE ANY JOB!" he pauses, "Maybe that makes me sound too desperate...Well...ALMOST EVERYTHING! NOT A BIG FAN OF THAT KINKY STUFF! WELL DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU LOOK LIKE! ANY CREW OF HOT AMAZONS WILL GLADLY RECEIVE MY FULLEST SERVICE!"

The people of the town looks around at him with confusion, "Tsk, nobody has good taste I suppose," he says before continuing to strut through the streets, looking as suave as he could possibly manage.

*Raeyr vs Daniel*

"You're tougher than you look kid," he says, wiping some blood from his cheek.

"Monsters like you won't stand a chance against Master's awakened form. He'll cleanse the world!" Raeyr rolls his eyes, "Yeah, ok pal."

*"Arashiken!"* he sends a blast of green demonic energy towards the monk. He uses his aura to block the attack but Raeyr is right behind it as it dissipates.

*"Tenoyubi Ken!" * he stabs forward for multiple stabs to Daniel's chest, but he distances himself to keep them from becoming any major pierces.

"You call me a monster? That may be true," Daniel goes in for a punch but Raeyr slices his shoulder before it can connect, "But don't praise your leader more than what he is," he dashes forward, drawing his blade and slicing from Daniel's shoulder down to the end of his torso.

"A manipulating coward. You're simply one of his slaves with higher privileges, don't think anything else,"  he says as Daniel falls to the ground, "Tsk, you were no where near Kent's strength. No help at all."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Jimmy "The Candy Man" Wonka*
> 
> As his boat docks on the island he trips out and slams face first into the ground. He pops up quickly, looking around to see if anyone saw that while he dusts himself off.
> 
> ...



"How about a crew seeking a great treasure." Takeshi walked  towards the candy man and held up a map of the island. "The rumors are, there is a great treasure hidden under this tree here.... If you join my crew, I'll let you take 20% for yourself. How does that sound, Mr.... What was your name Mr.Chef?" Takeshi asked.

South Blue-

"The sun is shining, The Island is free of marines, Now let's see what the cards say." The man shuffles a deck of cards and removes one. "The fool in the upright position*, Hehehe... I suppose this is my lucky day." The man tosses the deck of cards off and a "PLUNK" could be heard as most of them crash into the water. "GOODBYE EVERYONE! I'LL REMEMBER YOU WHEN I'M FAMOUS!" He shouts off at an island surrounded by a massive wall... "Remember the name of Fortuna, For Dorian Fortuna has arrived world." 

*
*The Fool* *Upright:* New beginnings, new adventures, new opportunities,         unlimited possibilities, pleasure, passion, thoughtlessness,         rashness


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 23, 2011)

*Marco~*

The swordsman had walked around town for about an hour and soon realized after crossing a sign to a pub that he’d basically walked around in a gigantic circle. “Bah, I hate circles…” He muttered. His eyes scanned the neon sign above, which pointed into a little bar. Marco shrugged; he had nothing else to really do, especially since he wasn’t with those other idiots. He strutted into the bar and quickly took a seat. He ordered and a mug was passed to him. Taking a sip, Marco chuckled.

 “Good stuff.” 

Marco peacefully drinking before he felt a hand touch his shoulder. “Get up, weakling” A large man yelled. He was a pirate by the looks of it, carrying a giant cutlass. Marco’s grip on his mug tightened before it exploded. “Sure, I’ll get up…” He stated. The man grinned arrogantly, “That’s what i-“ He is cut off as Marco picks him up and throws him outside of the bar. Shrugging, he takes his seat and closes his eyes as he takes a sip from his cup again. Within seconds though, many pirates surround him. Marco rolled his eyes. “Well, the captains did say this was a pirate haven. How annoying, though…” He put his hands on his sword. “Let’s get this over with quickly.” '

*Glenn- *

Glenn stood over the body of a defeated Mimi. Her shoulder had been pierced and blood dripped from each side of her mouth. “Dammit" She said. “How did I lose to a clown like you~” 

_Previously…_
Glenn hid behind a rock, cowering with his knees pushed up to his chest and hands over his head. As the rain of bullets continues, Glenn looks at his two swords. “What are you doing here, Glenn?” He asked, honestly amazed that he had made it this far from his home island all the way to the ‘legendary’ Taskforce Absolute Justice. Now that he thought about it… His life sucked! But that was besides the point… He had no place in the marines if he couldn’t defeat low-level marines like this. 

Gritting his teeth, Glenn stands up. A bullet whizzes past his head and Glenn shrieks. “Watch where you shoot that damn toy!” Mimi shook her gun up and down then shook her head. “No good, I’m out of bullets…” Her umbrella then transformed from gun to sword once again. She launched herself over the rock, bringing her sword down. Glenn dodged and then slashed at her. Mimi managed to block with her blades. “Impressive.” Glenn said, confidently. Little did Mimi know that he was struggling not to wet his pants at this very moment. “Blazing Breathe!” 

The clown shouted and fire shot out of his mouth like with a dragon. Mimi pressed a button to match Glenn’s flame and the umbrella revealed a flamethrower which fought back with even greater force. It knocks both of the swordsmen back and sweat is dripping from Glenn’s face. “Wow, that was hot.” He stated. “But I’m done playing games. I’ve realized that I’m not even that big of a coward to hide from you.” The clown digs in hammerspace to reveal a unicycle. Glenn hopped on top of it and Mimi’s jaw dropped. “A unicycle!” She shouted, surprised. Glenn then started to pedal, moving forward. 

He raises both of his swords and aims for Mimi’s neck. She dodges. But Glenn had expected this. As he comes to a wall and cannot stop, he shouts, “fireworks in the complete summer breeze” In one mouthful, traveling up the wall and then flipping off it once he reached the top, he finished by saying, “Sting of the unicycle!” He stabs through Mimi’s shoulder as he fell and landed swiftly. “You’ve just been served…”


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 23, 2011)

*World Pirates*

Kaya landed on the deck of th ship, breathing heavily. One wing was pierced and her left arm hung uselessly by her side, but Kaya barely noticed the pain. She was still hopped up on adrenaline - the world seemed slower and brighter and all around _better_. She could get used to this fighting thing. “I’m finished. What’s wrong with Shishi?” She said, grinning like an idiot. 

“Nothing, Shishi just slipped,” Duke said after a moment. Kaya hiccuped and teetered a bit, and the world turned 90 degrees to the right. Hm. Maybe the blood loss was getting to her. 

"Really?" She asked, her head resting on her shoulder to compensate for the sudden tilt the wold had acquired. She giggled. "Haha. He's clumsy."

"Is she about to die?" Volstagg asked quietly. "Something seems to be...off."

Kaya laughed and patted Volstagg on the head. The world shifted back to normal, and Kaya's head returned to it's proper position. 

“Uh, I got a present for you Kaya.” Duke said suddenly. He dug in his captain’s coat, pulling out a compass. But not just any compass, it was the Log Pose. “I stole it from those Black Blade bastards’ captain when I was fighting her. Since you’re the crew’s navigator, I thought it been nice if you had one.”

Kaya stared at the log pose in amazement before throwing her arms around Duke's neck. "A log pose! Ooooooh thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!" She said, laughing excitedly. "I was really afraid we weren't gonna have one and I was gonna have to navigate the Grand Line by instinct. That would suck." The boat rocked slightly, and she fell on her butt with a yawn. "I'm kinda sleepy. I think I'm gonna just sit here for a second..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2011)

_Somewhere out in West Blue_

A small ship sailed by its lonesome towards a nearby island. It had only one occupant, who busied himself with the tasks needed to be done to properly sail a one-man ship. In simpler times this ship was known as the _Cutie Pie_, but after many mishaps it has gone through many names and undergone many changes. Now it went by the name of the _Hortense_, after its owner made a hasty escape from a nearby island.

"This is all her fault..." A young man muttered while he nailed some broken boards on the _Hortense_'s deck. "Tasks like these were her job..."

The man on board the small ship was named Rek Du Mortis, and he was very vexed. A few weeks back he had been left to hang by his bodyguard. He actually trusted her, and then she abandons him. After she left a couple of unsavory individuals threatened to take all his artifacts, and it took all his money to bribe the monsters, and then they took everything anyway. 

It was a good thing though, that he'd picked up some new skills in this dire times. Rek had learned that his devil fruit powers, which were very useful in stealth and information gathering, was also a very useful fruit to use when you were running cons. After a few tough weeks of duping gullible citizens and narrow escapes from the authorities, he'd built up a sizable treasury, but it wasn't enough to buy back his artifacts.

Which was why he was headed to a portside town at some island that was having a revolution or something. Rek really didn't look in to the specifics, but he knew that wherever there was trouble there were people who'd take advantage of them, and he was one of them. He had a feeling it was going to be a good haul.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*
The mysterious kidnapper blasted through the sky, holding the struggling Kong in a tight grip. In his battle to keep hold of the shape changing monkey, he didn't notice two round mirrors appear on either side of his body. An arm shot out of each mirror, one gripping a bejeweled dagger. The hand that gripped the dagger pressed up against his throat, while the free hand grabbed him tightly by the back of his neck. 

A third diamond shaped mirror materialized in front of the man. Clemens face appeared on the highly polished reflective surface, her eyes blazing brightly. "Drop the monkey...*now*!" she said in a threatening tone. 

Back on the ship, Clemens stood at the crows nest, using the high vantage point to extend her reach. Thanks to a telescope she had been able to maintain a constant line of sight with him as he flew into the distance. Clemens had her arms outstretched into a large floating mirror in front of her. She could feel the dagger press up against his throat, and could see both the man and Kong through the mirror.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Nicholas' Black Lotus Pirates-

"Urgh.... They're aren't at the ship.... This town is too damn big too! It feels live i've been walking for miles trying to find these people!" He looked over towards Melayne "I'm sorry for dragging you around like this Miss, but my crew is... Stupid." He rubbed his eyes and sighed. "Honestly, They are buffoons, they don't take anything seriously but battle. Even then i doubt they fully understand what a battle TRULY is..." He shook his head. "No... Stop it Nicholas, you're just letting the general part of you take over." He sighed, Back in the day he was quite fun... But he feels himself trying too hard now... sometimes he feels like he's being too critical on his crew. 

"Let's head back to the bar, if they are true men I know that's where they will end up." 

Green Cloaks-

"DOES THIS UPSET YOU!!? HUH!? HUH!?" Rex was bent over, flashing his bare bum to anyone who would look. "HAHA! HAVE I OFFENDED YOU NOW!? WILL YOU CALL THE MARINES! COME ONE!!! DO SOMETHING DAMN IT!" But no one paid attention to him. Rex finally stood up and buckled his belt. "You bastards." He grumbled. "COME ON! We're getting off this boring rock." Rex grumbled. 

"I don't think you will." The man before him wasn't remarkable, but Rex figured he must be strong, the villagers left when he arrived. "What's your name new guy." Rex smirked. "Freyr Tolgar." He waved his hand behind him. "These are my associates." Alex did a little counting and... "Shit.. We're out numbered." Rex just grinned. "Who cares.... I'll just increase my bounty!!!!!" The pirate captain charges forward. "Take them out." Freyr orders and the men spread out to deliver the punishment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2011)

*TFAJ...*
Amelia glared at Thickwater, filled with rage over having been trapped like some helpless twerp. Garrick glanced at her and waved her away. *"Armstrong you're in my way. Get the fuck out of here with the others and secure that chest!" *

"Screw that!" Amelia cried. 

*"WHAT DID YOU SAY?!" *

*"Cloud Burst!" *

Amelia propelled herself into the air like a rocket, blasting a stream of clouds out of the soles of her boots. Thickwater swung his axe around in a wide loop. Amelia propelled herself over the axe, narrowly avoiding it by inches. As she hung in mid air she formed a light gray cloud under her feet. *"Nimbus!"* Amelia zoomed around Thickwater's face like a deranged super fly. Amelia rode the straking cloud like a surfboard, and formed a giant swirling cloud from the palms of her hands. The cloud was slightly green tinged, and had a thick soupy quality. 

*"Swamp Cloud!" *

Thickwater screamed with rage as his gigantic head was engulfed by the cloud, totally blinding him and obstructing his breathing. Amelia had packed the cloud with as much moisture as she could. Thickwater would literally feel like he was drowning. "That's what you get for messing with an Armstrong!" Amelia exclaimed defiantly, but in her momentary zeal was caught off guard by a glancing blow from Thickwater's free hand as he swung it around in a panic, trying to rip the cloud from his face. 

Amelia flew headfirst to the ground like a rocket, and most likely would've broken her neck, but then a large figure appeared in a burst of speed and caught her in his arms. Garrick scowled visibly as he eyed Amelia. The girl was unconscious. "Should've let you break your neck you stupid little git..." he grumbled. Garrick flung the girl away to Smirnov. "Get her out of here. That pansy ass Commodore and I will finish this fucker."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Dorian- Devils Luck Pirates 2-

The young pirate lands on a rather famous island of the south blue, Casino Isle. "Oh? I seem to be going in the opposite direction i'm supposed too." Dorian rubbed his chin. "This is... Where my father started." He looked around, the island hadn't changed much, but the people in charge have. Pirates unable to continue into the Grand Line have taken over the casino's in order to make a quick buck.

But the city's bright lights illuminated the evening, Dorian couldn't help but feel at ease. The massive buildings surrounding the island, the feeling of fun and vitality that spread through the air like a virus, infecting everyone with feelings of joy and drunkenness. "Let's go." Dorian adjusted his bandana and headed towards one of the many casinos. 

As Dorian walks the streets through the massive and miniature casino's he holds up his hand, a deck of Tarot cards begins to form, Dorian tosses them into the air and snatches out at random with lightning speed. "Six of swords.. Upside down... hmmm." He rubbed his chin and threw the card behind him. "This island does not bode well for me...." 

*Six of Swords-*
*Reverse:* Journey will be postponed, no way out of present         obstacles or difficulties


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena cursed at Lucio as he charged off like a fool. "Idiot..."  Any notions of stealth or taking the enemy by surprise were clearly out the window. She ripped off her stealth jumpsuit, revealing an opened collared Marine business suit, the color of deep crimson. Serena dashed into a nearby corridor, searching for hostages. She could hear screaming in the next room over. With a lunging kick she blasted the door off its hinges and leaped into the room. 

A grotesquely obese woman, dressed in an ostentatious gown, crouched over a man who lay face up on the lavishly carpeted floor. A pool of blood had formed behind his head. He groaned in pain and held the trembling hand of the woman. She ran towards them without hesitation. "Don't worry I'll hel-"

"Behind you!" the woman screamed in horror. 

The hairs on the back of her neck stood up as she felt someone approach from behind. Serena instinctively spun around and came face to face with a kick barreling straight at her face. Serena swerved around it, feeling the immense air pressure of the kick as it rocketed past her. She got a better view of her attacker, a woman with a sadistic smile on her face, and eyes that glinted with a strange purple glow. Her fingers were covered with claw like attachments. Serena took note of the blood dripping off the claws, probably the blood of the poor guy laying on the floor. 

Serena spun around and blasted a kick at the right side of the woman's head. The woman blocked it cleanly with an upraised arm, the impact sounding like a baseball bat striking a brick wall. Serena's narrowed her eyes at the woman. Usually even trying to block her kicks meant a broken arm, but this lady had taken it like nothing. 

"Oh you're a Red Leg fighter huh?" she said with a high pitched cackle, before lunging a clawed hand at Serena's neck. Serena batted the attack away with a raised knee. "What do you know of Red Leg?"  Serena asked. The woman drove Serena back with a flurry of claw strikes. Serena backpedaled, dodging what she couldn't block, but then out of nowhere the woman aimed a strange kick towards Serena that glowed with a strange purple energy. Serena raised her right leg to block, but the kick overpowered her and blasted her off her feet. Serena managed to break at the last second, rebounded off the wall behind her and landing into a crouching position on the floor. She glared at the woman. _Where the hell did she learn how to do that?_ she thought to herself. 

The woman licked off the blood dripping from her claws, and looked at Serena smugly. "I know that Red Leg is an antiquated style of fighting...but I still learned some of it and adapted it to my own style," she said. "Oh my name's Gemini by the way. I'm going to make you remember it by clawing it into your forehead."

Serena glanced at the couple nearby. The man was starting to lose consciousness. "Hurry up and eliminate that harlot!" the obese woman demanded. "Yeah, yeah. just give me a few minutes..." Serena muttered. Gemini cackled with laughter again. "A few minutes? Honey, you won't even last one minute with me." 

Serena stood back up and tapped her wrist watch. "Let's find out."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Dorian stepped towards a rather large building, it stood over twelve stories high, spread out over two thousand feet, he could see that the building was shaped like a crooked Y, with the edges of each point slowly angling down with each floor till they reached the ground at a 45 degree angle. Bright green lights were shown onto it's glassy outer walls, creating the effect that the entire building was glowing with a vibrant green energy. 

As he entered he heard the lounge singer, Her voice was low, seductive, trying to bring the males in to her parlor, much like a siren brings sailors to their doom. She brought these men in to spend their money. Dorian didn't look her way, he couldn't tell what she looked like from this distance anyway. His goal was the card tables. 

Dorian walked through the casino, it was much like one would expect, filled with men and woman dressed in fine clothing. This was an upscale establishment, serving the patrons champagne, thin slices of fish and meats atop small bits of toasted bread were passed around on plates of silver. Though Dorian wasn't thirsty, nor was he hungry... Well, perhaps he was hungry, hungry to rob this casino blind. 

He arrived at a large table, the people there were piling up massive amounts of chips, using nothing lower then 100 to bet. "Perfect." Dorian made his way to an empty seat on the far right. Seven other players occupied the remaining seats, One was a thin man who had the look of someone on their last leg. His nearly combed brown hair was sticking out in odd spots.

His face was red, his hands sweaty, his hair was moistened as well,  either from his profuse sweating or perhaps just the gel he had been wearing in it. Dorian looked at the mans eyes, Green and bloodshot, his chips seemed to be dwindled down far more then the rest of the table. A few people looked like everyone else to him, Black suit, black hair, black tie. Though two other men stood out to him. 

One a incredibly fat man with only a single tuft of hair on top of his head, the hair incredible bright and red. His face was pale, but he had a large grin on his face. His gray suit showed the bright pit stains under his arms. Though he didn't seem to care, his short stubby arms held six cards in hand... and his stack of chips rounded everything off, this man was the one winning. Next to him was a rather normal fellow, his body was neither thin nor muscular, but a fit middle. His hair was a dull red, tucked under his black fedora. 

The mans black suit was well made, thin gray lines so dark they were nearly hidden in the black filled the suit. He had the second largest pool of chips, so he too was doing well, though his face seemed to hide his true hand, an excellent poker face. 

"How much to buy in?" Dorian smirked, he wanted a piece of this table, but more then that, he wanted a piece of that fat mans money. "The buy in is 1,000 Beli." The dealer responded, he was a young blond man, not very memorable to most. "Very well." Dorian pulled out the money and placed it on the table, his hand sliding off the stack, he grinned a bit. He had secretly placed a card into the stack of money, he would be able to trace it back to the casino's vault. 

"Here you are sir." The dealer handed over a pile of chips, from what Dorian could tell, The sweating man was left with 1200, The fat man had at least 10,000 and the other man had a good 6,000. "So, simple poker is it?" Dorian smirked. "Indeed, I hope you can keep up with us this late in the game." The fedora man said in a calm and soothing tone, he didn't seem to think Dorian was much of a threat. "HAHAHA! I'll be taking your money as well new one!" The fat man laughed, his voice reflected just how he looked. It was wet, as if the man had an excessive amount of saliva or mucus caught in his throat as he spoke. 

The cards were dealt to Dorian, he had been allowed to join Mid game, a rarity, but this was perfect for him. He reached out with his right hand and covered his cards. With moves he'd practiced for years, he slipped the cards into his sleeve and created a new set of identical cards. "Let's see." Dorian checked out his hand... "A royal flush." He thought, maybe that was a bit too much to start with...

The bets were placed, Dorian took no cards, he didn't need them. "Well, Let's see those hands!" The fatman laughed. "I'll go first!" The nervous man threw his cards down. "Two of a kind! Aces!" He laughed, the others at the table threw their cards down and grumbled. "Oh, that's a nice hand." The Fedora man spoke. "But, I've got, Three kings." He smirked. "HAHAHA! YOU FOOL! I'VE GOT FOUR OF A KIND!" The fatman threw his cards on the table. "HAHAHAH! GIVE ME THE MONEY!" He reached for the pot, but Dorian stopped him. 

"Now, now it's rude to be so rash." Dorian placed his hand on the table. "Royal Flush. I win." Dorian took the pot in, "How much is this? Seven thousand? Oh my." He chuckled. "D...damn it!! I WENT ALL IN!" the nervous man shouted, his elbows hit the table, his head resting midway between his arms as his hands gripped his greasy hair. 

"That's a shame." Dorian took the money and stood up. "Well, I think that's enough for this table, I feel bad for taking all your money sir." He tossed the man a thousand and took the rest. "Let's see~ Came with one, left with Six." He wasn't there to gamble, so much as to mark the money. Heading over to another table, he took out another stack of cash, slipping a card into it as well. the more cards he could slip into the money, the more likely he was to find the vault....

The fat man back at the other table was not pleased... "Grrr.... No one... NO ONE BEATS ME!" He growls, saliva dripping from his teeth and down onto his suit. "Calm down round one." The fedora man could see the fat mans stubby legs kicking the air in anger. "We'll have our fun later." He smirked. "Let's play another hand hmm? How about you shaky, you've got some money now right?" The nervous man nodded. "Can't hurt... This could be my lucky night!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*

A weird blue man suddenly appeared from nowhere and kidnapped Kong after saying that all of them were good enough for a sacrifice, Clemens used he powers to catch up with the guy and try to get Kong back as the ship and of course the whole crew began to go towards the same direction as the kidnapper. Van looked at Drake, the captain usually was not that serious but with this it was obvious that he was worried and kind of angry. Then Beelze looked at himself, he still had some wounds from the last fight where his body was almost crushed by Daniel, he had blue clothes with yellow sleeves, some bandages on both hands and a band-aid  on the wound above his eyebrow. Looking in his pocket, he took out a couple of bullets of an orange color with the image of a flame smiling with sharp teeth and some black glasses"Probably i will have to use these"he said and then put the bullets inside his pocket again.
---------------------------------------
*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

Ral was just watching at everything the captain was doing, he was making a complete mess of the place but still the people living there and even the animals were acting as if nothing were going on"What´s up with all these guys?"he asked to himself looking around. After some minutes, Rex told them to go back to the ship and go somewhere else but a voice stopped them as the villagers began to go somewhere else... FINALLY THEY REACTED!!! though the guy just showed up to try to stop them relying on numbers since they were rapidly surrounded by a lot of people and alex began to whine about them being outnumbered"That´s right!! we need higher bounties!!!"Ral said kind of excited agreeing with his captain.

Among the people there to stop them, some of them looked kind of strong or at least called Ral´s attention but he didn´t give it importance at all"You think you can take us out? try it!"he challenged them and adopted a fighting pose.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "How about a crew seeking a great treasure." Takeshi walked  towards the candy man and held up a map of the island. "The rumors are, there is a great treasure hidden under this tree here.... If you join my crew, I'll let you take 20% for yourself. How does that sound, Mr.... What was your name Mr.Chef?" Takeshi asked.



"A great treasure eh?" Jimmy asks, rubbing his chin, "I'm guessing that'll pay a hell of a lot more than my last gig." he pops his top hat off and then gives a little bow, "Mr. Wonka, Jimmy "The Candy Man" Wonka." He offers his hand out, "And what will I be calling my newest employer?"



StrawHat4Life said:


> *With the Atlas Pirates...*
> The mysterious kidnapper blasted through the sky, holding the struggling Kong in a tight grip. In his battle to keep hold of the shape changing monkey, he didn't notice two round mirrors appear on either side of his body. An arm shot out of each mirror, one gripping a bejeweled dagger. The hand that gripped the dagger pressed up against his throat, while the free hand grabbed him tightly by the back of his neck.
> 
> A third diamond shaped mirror materialized in front of the man. Clemens face appeared on the highly polished reflective surface, her eyes blazing brightly. "Drop the monkey...*now*!" she said in a threatening tone.
> ...



Kong's eyes light up as he spots his beloved Clemens' face in one of the mirrors, "Interesting trick, but I've got some tricks of my own," his eyes begin to glow before a shockwave projects from his body, forcing both of Clemens' arms shooting back into the mirror.

"Look here cutey, if you want your monkey back your gona' have to take it up with the big man," he says before spitting right into the mirror with Clemens' face in it. He then shoots off at full speed towards an island in the distance.

"Looks like we've spotted his destination," Nirra observes, *"But what is that thing in the middle?"* Rufio asks with a puzzled look.

The island up ahead was filled with grass land and forest but right in the dead center was what looked like a mountain but after a closer look anyone could tell it was something else, "I don't know, but we'll find out when we get there. Edward! Dock us on that island!"

*Happy Valley: South Blue*

We focus on a large island with a dark aura around it, there are countless buildings crammed onto the land, and smoke and pollution fills the air. Though what fills the air more than pollution are...

"GYAAAAAAAAAAH!"

"AAAAAAAH!"

"STOOOOP BASTARD!"

Screams...Amongst these blood stained and body filled streets stands a short haired muscular boy in a white guinea tee, "David dammit! Why did I have to get caught up in your fuckin' daily massacre!" a downed man shouts from an alley.

"Guess it just isn't your day," he says while holding a chainsaw in one hand and spinning a chain with another chainsaw on it in the other, "Better luck next time."

He swings the chain towards the man and the chainsaw begins to rev. It slices right through the man's chest, blood pouring out like a river.

The young man exits the alley, his shirt, arms, and face covered in blood, "The Hellion strikes again," one person observes, "Man, his death count must be through the roof," another says, "Bah, who could be bothered to keep track of that psycho path?"

David eyes them but then shrugs it off, "I'd kill you all but my clothes are already dirty and I've only got one more shirt left," he says with a shrug before heading off, mild manneredly swinging his revved chainsaw-chucks around, slicing into any pedestrian too busy to notice the revving in time. David whistles a little tune as he continues to slice through anyone in his range and heads home.

*The Island: The Devil King vs Black Bart*

*"You're getting tired of this? In case you haven't figured it out I don't enjoy messing around with my opponents."* 

"Don't worry...It'll be over soon and I can end your pointless struggling," he forces Black Bart to distance himself from their clash. 

"I about to say the same thing..." he opens his coat and reveals the countless strands of chains attached to his limbs. With a few wild movements he sends the chains all headed straight for the Devil King.

Dante slides past as many chains as he can but they eventually begin to beat him down, the spiked edges stabbing into his body, "You'll be a fine target for my new skill," he says, clenching his wounds. His hand then begins to coat itself in a black and red aura, *"Hell Blast!"* he shoots a blast forward that breaks all of the chains in its path and slams into Bart's chest, knocking him off the building.

*"What was-!"* his eyes grow wide as he sees Dante nose diving after him. He grabs hold of the bounty hunters head and it begins to glow, *"Perish!"* he releases another blast as they crash into the ground, disintegrating Black Bart's head from his shoulder.

*A few miles out at Sea... *

A large marine ship approaches *The Island* at full speed, "Lt. Commander I command you to return to port immediately!" a voice shouts from the Den Den Mushi resting on the desk.

"Commanding a Commander? Now that just doesn't make sense boss," a man with long spiked white hair says, his feet kicked up on the desk, his receiver in hand, "Rappaport!" the voice barked.

"Hey hey now Chief, you know how I feel about that name," he pops up to his feet, "It's just Raport now. Lt. Commander Raptor Havok, and I'm ready to take care of this infestation."

"It's an island of Bounty Hunters Havok! Just what are you looking to accomplish!" Raptor shakes his head, "Not what IIIII hear." 

"What are you talking about?"

"Weeeell, you see there's been word that the big bad Devil King is headed to this island," he walks out on deck, stretching the receiver further and further out of his office door. He takes a sniff of the air as they approach *The Island,* "And I just know that bastard is here."

"This island a mission Havok, this is just more reckless bullshit! You don't have the forces to take on The Devil King. He may be a rookie but he's already conquered Kingdoms!"

"What's that now? I think the receivers reaching it's limits," he receives the receiver and it snaps back like a rubber band and back to the office. 

"Are you ready men?!" he shouts, raising his large blade into the air, "The Devil King and his band of monsters fates have been sealed!  they all cheer as the ship docks. 

The Lt. Commander is the first to leap off, "Lets go!" he shouts before leading the charge after The Devil Kings.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> Ral was just watching at everything the captain was doing, he was making a complete mess of the place but still the people living there and even the animals were acting as if nothing were going on"What?s up with all these guys?"he asked to himself looking around. After some minutes, Rex told them to go back to the ship and go somewhere else but a voice stopped them as the villagers began to go somewhere else... FINALLY THEY REACTED!!! though the guy just showed up to try to stop them relying on numbers since they were rapidly surrounded by a lot of people and alex began to whine about them being outnumbered"That?s right!! we need higher bounties!!!"Ral said kind of excited agreeing with his captain.
> 
> Among the people there to stop them, some of them looked kind of strong or at least called Ral?s attention but he didn?t give it importance at all"You think you can take us out? try it!"he challenged them and adopted a fighting pose.



"You idiot!" Alex's arm grabbed onto Tiger's right shoulder. "Think it through, they didn't react even when Rex burned a damn barn. What do you think that means?" Tiger just looked at him and before he could speak, Alex began. "Either, they have faced pirates WORSE then us, or they have a way of dealing with pirates WORSE then us! If either of those is true... Then the guys standing before us, Are the way they deal with them." He grabs the handle of his blade and releases Tigers shoulder. 

"Worse then that, they don't look too strong, But i can feel something... Off about them... We should head back to the ship and leave." Alex gripped the handle of his blade tighter, he didn't know what these guys were planning, but he figured it wouldn't leave them in good shape. 

"You bastards! How did you get them to respond!? I've been trying for what feels like HOURS!" Rex grumbles. "So, You are the one who burned the barn then?" Rex smirked and stood up straight, "Of course, Who else but the mighty Rex?" He taps his chest lightly to show he was talking about himself. "Yes, Is this Marine base 4424?" Freyr speaks into a denden mushi. 

"Would you mind sending a ship to Windsong island to pick up... who were you again?" He smirked. "WE'RE THE GREENCLOAK PIRATES YOU BASTARDS!" Rex shouts. "The Green Cloak pirates, Oh? How much are they worth? 38 million? Yes, that will help the cause greatly." Freyr hangs up the denden mushi and smirks. "Well then. It seems you're a pretty decent bounty, though we've had better." 

Rex's eye began to twitch. "Oh... It's on now asshole...."



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "A great treasure eh?" Jimmy asks, rubbing his chin, "I'm guessing that'll pay a hell of a lot more than my last gig." he pops his top hat off and then gives a little bow, "Mr. Wonka, Jimmy "The Candy Man" Wonka." He offers his hand out, "And what will I be calling my newest employer?"



"My name is Kaori Takeshi, Call me Takeshi." The captain holds his hand  out and shakes his new cooks hand. "We'll then, I suppose we should be  meeting up with the rest of the crew." He tucked the map away into his  jacket. "Follow me, The crew is more then likely gathering at the bar,  That tends to be where most pirates gather, right?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "My name is Kaori Takeshi, Call me Takeshi." The captain holds his hand  out and shakes his new cooks hand. "We'll then, I suppose we should be  meeting up with the rest of the crew." He tucked the map away into his  jacket. "Follow me, The crew is more then likely gathering at the bar,  That tends to be where most pirates gather, right?"



"Right then Takeshi," he spins his staff around a few times while he places his top hat back on his head, "Off to the bar we go. Although bars are certainly no where to receive a good meal. I'm assuming that you have a kitchen suited for a chef of my caliber. So what do you guys do exactly? Treasure hunters of sorts?"

*At the Bar*

Jin sits at the bar, taking a shot. He slams the glass back on the bar, "How the hell did I get here?" he eyes the glass, "I don't even drink..."

"You still have to pay for that," the bartender says, "Screw that, I don't even know how I got here!"

"Sounds like you were drunk long before you got here..."

"I. Don't. Drink."

"I bet you didn't pay them either."

"I'M NOT PAYING FOR IT!" he shouts, slamming his fist into the bar.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Right then Takeshi," he spins his staff around a few times while he places his top hat back on his head, "Off to the bar we go. Although bars are certainly no where to receive a good meal. I'm assuming that you have a kitchen suited for a chef of my caliber. So what do you guys do exactly? Treasure hunters of sorts?"



"Yeah... sure, you could say we are... Treasure Hunters, in a way." Takeshi rubs his chin. "In truth, I don't know what we are exactly. But i do know one thing, We're going to find One Piece." Takeshi was very serious with his last statement, he would not let something out like that if he wasn't serious about finding it... The fabled treasure... One Piece. 



> *At the Bar*
> 
> Jin sits at the bar, taking a shot. He slams the glass back on the bar, "How the hell did I get here?" he eyes the glass, "I don't even drink..."
> 
> ...



"Well Let's see." Nicholas eyes the bar. "Jin... Check." He says, looking towards the angry man slamming his fists into the bar. "Marco... check." He looks over towards the back of the bar, where Marco was currently getting into a fight with a group of pirates. "Nicholas." He looks at himself. "Check." He rubbed his chin... "That leaves Takeshi..." "No it doesn't." Takeshi walks in behind Nicholas. "Oh look! The whole crew's here!" He then looks at the new man with Takeshi. "Oh? You found a new crew mate." He points at the Wonka Man. "You too." Takeshi points at the crews new Doctor. 

"I suppose so. Well then, that makes us even, 2 and 2...." Nicholas rubs his chin once more. "This isn't a competition." Nicholas just shrugs his shoulders. "Well. not if you're gonna be a spoil sport about it i suppose its not." Nicholas took out his map and let out a rather loud whistle. "Alright, Everyone back to the ship! we've got much to discuss, You! Fodder! Leave my swordsman alone or i shall have to come over there and deal with you myself! YOU!" He points at the bartender. "Leave the first mate alone or i shall not pay you!" They all grumble. "Very good!" 

Back at the ship with Marco/Jin/Wonka/Melayne/Nicholas/Takeshi-

"Now then." The crew sat in the middle of a large wooden room with a large wooden table. There were maps hung up all around on the walls and the only light that came in came from a few bulbs hanging from the ceiling. "This is the island we are currently on." He pointed at the map of the island. "Currently we are here at the docks." He pointed to their position. "Now,our goal lies Here." Nicholas points at the Marine base, tracing to it with his finger. "But, we can make a stop here." Takeshi chimes in, pointing to the center of the map. "There have been rumors going around about a great treasure in the center of the forest, With that, we will more then likely be the richest pirates in east blue." 

The two step back from the map and sit down. "So, We'll put it to a vote, there is six of us now, 4 votes for or against will be the decider." "What do you say? Do we go for the treasure or continue to our main goal first?" ​


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 23, 2011)

*Brandy Evergreen~*

Brandy was just coming to the suite that the Golden Snake crew had ordered. Her makeshift suit-case, a giant barrel was on her back when she entered the place. She sees Tyre, Kaizo, and Jinto all leaving. She also saw that Pattaya had jumped out of a window. ?Why are you guys already leaving?? She asked, curious. She then saw the tall figure behind them. 

Her eyes immediately widened as she recognized the infamous face of Admiral Kurokarasu. He was feared by pirates, but revered by the marines. She salutes him, and says, ?Admiral Kurokarasu!? Jinto frowned. ?Hey, you don?t even salute me!? Brandy shook her head at her commanding officer. 

?You aren?t an admiral, are you?? He coughed into his hand, ?Vice-Admiral actually.? Brandy raised an eyebrow at his strange response. Unless he had suddenly jumped in rank, he was still good ol? lieutenant Jinto. She turned to the admiral, ?What brings you here?? Brandy then face-palms. What if the admiral considered her abrupt question rude? She quickly corrected it. ?If you ddon?t mind me asking?? 

*Green Cloaks~*

Ken clenches his fist as this guy insults the entire crew. He calms down and presses his glasses further up his nose. ?Don?t insult us?? He muttered. ?Besides, I just joined this crew.? He said, raising his hand and gesturing to the rest of them. ?Their low bounties will skyrocket once the marines realize Who exactly is with them.? He told this group of pirate fighters. One of them decides to take this opportunity to say, ?Who exactly are you?? A verbal tic appears above Ken?s head. 

Another one of the pirate fighters said, ?Oh, he?s Ken Katanagi? 20,000,000.? Ken grins. ?That?s pretty low compared to the captain. But that?s to be expected. He looks like some kind of weak musician.? Ken shoves his hands in his pockets. ?I?m not just any musician? I?m the Human Beat box!? He raises his arm, bending the middle joint and slamming his foot into the ground. He sends a powerful wave of concentrated sound towards the group. 

*Marco~*

?hmm, Treasure would be nice, but I can?t really cut treasure can I? Whereas marines can be cut through.? He stated, tilting his head twice. The crew looked at him, waiting for his vote. ?I want to go to the marine base. That?s why we came here, correct? Getting deterred is a bad idea and I want to focus on what?s ahead and those are the marines? I thought you guys wanted revenge on them anyway for destroying your home.?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 23, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates*

Jin rubbed his chin, "Well..." he points at the doctor and the chef, "Who the hell are these people?!"

Jimmy tips his hat, "Jimmy "The Candy Man" Wonka," he approaches the doctor, "My pleasure to meet you my dear," as he goes to kiss her hands he slips and slams his head against the ground, "Gah, nevermind my playful nature heh...heh..."

He pops up to his feet, "But still not sure why we'd go to a marine base? Are they hungry? I suppose I could whip them up a meal if they've got proper compensation,"  he rubs his chin, "Bah, too much work, that base is quite far. I say we go for the treasure, I mean as Treasure Hunters that is what we do."

"Treasure Hunters...?" Jin scratches his head, "Whatever, I could care less about some treasure. I'm getting rusty, I say we just head straight for the marine base and take care of those bastards...That's what we really do..."

"Eh?" Takeshi merely waves Wonka's concerns away, "Don't worry about it," Jimmy shrugs, "Good enough for me. So what, is that 3 to 2? The deciding vote goes to the lovely lady."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Brandy Evergreen~*
> 
> Brandy was just coming to the suite that the Golden Snake crew had ordered. Her makeshift suit-case, a giant barrel was on her back when she entered the place. She sees Tyre, Kaizo, and Jinto all leaving. She also saw that Pattaya had jumped out of a window. ?Why are you guys already leaving?? She asked, curious. She then saw the tall figure behind them.
> 
> ...



"Ah, It's no problem." Kuro waved at Brandy. "I'm here to enjoy my vacation, Have some fun, Take a load off, see some pretty girls, like you." He winked at the young marine. "But for now i'm here to have some fun, playing along and watching this game play out." He smiles and points at Jinto. "Your commanding officer, is quite the interesting man, isn't he?"



> *Green Cloaks~*
> 
> Ken clenches his fist as this guy insults the entire crew. He calms down and presses his glasses further up his nose. ?Don?t insult us?? He muttered. ?Besides, I just joined this crew.? He said, raising his hand and gesturing to the rest of them. ?Their low bounties will skyrocket once the marines realize Who exactly is with them.? He told this group of pirate fighters. One of them decides to take this opportunity to say, ?Who exactly are you?? A verbal tic appears above Ken?s head.
> 
> Another one of the pirate fighters said, ?Oh, he?s Ken Katanagi? 20,000,000.? Ken grins. ?That?s pretty low compared to the captain. But that?s to be expected. He looks like some kind of weak musician.? Ken shoves his hands in his pockets. ?I?m not just any musician? I?m the Human Beat box!? He raises his arm, bending the middle joint and slamming his foot into the ground. He sends a powerful wave of concentrated sound towards the group.



As the wave of sound headed towards the group, a secondary wave collided with it and canceled the attack. "Ah, Good going mike, It seems you found someone you're interested in hmm?" A large blond haired man steps forward, a guitar strap round his neck, keep his guitar right by his side. "Hnn." Mike responds, stepping forward. "Very good, Men Fall back. we can handle them." The rest of the men nod and take off, leaving only a handful behind. "Now then, I think the captain...." Freyr grins... "Is mine." 



> *Marco~*
> 
> ?hmm, Treasure would be nice, but I can?t really cut treasure can I? Whereas marines can be cut through.? He stated, tilting his head twice. The crew looked at him, waiting for his vote. ?I want to go to the marine base. That?s why we came here, correct? Getting deterred is a bad idea and I want to focus on what?s ahead and those are the marines? I thought you guys wanted revenge on them anyway for destroying your home.?



"There are two stages to this kind of revenge my friend." Nicholas holds up his right hand with two fingers. "The first stage is vengeance, the second capital." He spread his two fingers apart making a peace sign. "What we need, Is both revenge and capital, meaning we need to have the funds to rebuild our kingdom, this is why we are searching for One Piece, but we also needs a means of buying supplies in the mean time, which means we need to hunt for treasure. So, we must destroy marine bases while robbing them of riches. But so too must we rob islands of hidden treasure to fund ourselves as well." 

He rubbed his chin and thought for a moment. "As of right now, we have 20 million. But with the Grand Line being our goal, No shipwright on board... I am afraid the money may go fast. So, I will vote we attack the base FIRST, but retrieve the money, second."


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*
*
Melayne Syther*​
As if a graceful petal gliding over the winds Melayne flowed alongside her new Captain, studying the man briefly in the corner of her eye in inspection. He began to speak about his crew as they failed to locate them at the ship, apologising for the walk. Melayne shook her head softly in return while a slim smile touched the side of her lips.
*?It is not a problem, Captain.?* Though he soon continued, mentioning something about being a General. Her brow softly rose in question but she did not press the matter and instead yet it simmer for future conversation. Though one would assume the lack of a crew actually being present would bit a downer on her plan, she still held some faith towards her decision. She was rarely wrong, if ever. The long haired man then made the offer to return to the pub which seemed like the most sensible choice of action. She nodded as she walked alongside him.
*?As you wish.?*

Upon arriving at the pub, their visit was short. It was not long before a full crew came into view. Melayne gazed over each in turn as Nicholas pointed them out. At first glance they seemed suitable, she had the highest hopes for the Captain but they all appeared to have their qualities. She cradled her one and used it as a prop for her chin as she listened into the conversation of the last man to arrive. This is what concerned her. Was this man part of their crew, yet he talked to Nicholas like an equal. Two Captains. The slim woman remained silent as the crew pressed on back to the ship to discuss what was to come. Soon they would head to the marine base giving her the chance to grab hold of those documents, and escaping with this groups? assistance also seemed like quite a suitable plan. It was going well, perhaps too well.

The crew returned to the ship and it was not long before they were gathered in a wooden room peering over the map she had given them. The alluring woman sat crossed legged against the wall, her gaze peering over the collection gather once more as they spoke, one of them blurting out surprise at hers? and another presence. After the man who had claimed to be the Candy Man spoke she followed.
*?I am Dr. Syther. There is something I desire in the marine base and your Captain? one of them has offered to assist me in reaching the marine base so I can acquire myself. I shall also be serving on your ship to tend to your injuries.?* She offered a rather eerie smile and bowed her head.
*?You will be in good hands.?*
Next she turned her attention to the matter at hand and spoke her piece.
*?I agree with objective. I have no desire for treasure yet I see the need for it considering your ambition. We can see to the marine headquarters and collect the treasure, if it truly exists, on the return.?
*


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

*TFAJ vs. Thickwater*

As Thickwater started to tear away at the cloud still covering his face, Bannon turned to Garrick. "It's all you."

*"Wha-"* Before Garrick could even respond, Bannon had grabbed him by the arm and sent them both flying through the air as he himself launched himself using one of his portals as a makeshift cannon, sending them both flying towards the giant's head. 

*"What the hell?!" * 

Bannon turned to Garrick. "Like I said, it's all you." 

*"The fuck ius that supposed to mean?!"* With that, Bannon tossed Garrick straight at Thickwater face, now finally releasing himself from the cloud. "Gohohoho. You think you can knock me down again?" Thickwater swung his axe in front of his face, and brought forth another box to trap Garrick inside. As he peered around the side of his blade, he didn't see Garrick or the newly formed box. "Huh?" 

*"You can take this back!"* Thickwater heard Garrick's voice, and looked above him to catch of a glimpse of Garrick smashing the box onto the giant's head. _"The four eyed guy?! He moved them both?!"_ The box shattered over Thickwater's head as he started to lose consciousness. Above the group, the giant box holding the island suddenly became visible, and it began fading away. The axe hit the ground as Thickwater started to fall backwards. He suddenly gritted his teeth and his eyes went white as blood dripped from his forehead. He suddenly regained his footing and glared down at the marines. "No! I ain't giving it up! I won't ever give my stuff up to you fucking vermin! It's mine! This island is mine! Mine! I-"

A shadow from above descended onto the Thickwater. "My powers aren't limited anymore now that the box is gone. Which means I can move something as big as this..." Thickwater looked up and caught a glimpse of a Bannon's marine battleship as it crashed down on top of him. 

The impact was enough to make the mountain shake. After the tremor, all that was left of the ship was a huge pile of metal and wooden scraps on top of Thickwater's body. As Lishura and Glenn rejoined the group from what was left of Thickwater's home, Bannon turned back towards the others and looked around the area. He wiped off his gloved hands as he smiled. "Alright, now did anybody keep track of where that chest was?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates*
> *
> Melayne Syther*​
> As if a graceful petal gliding over the winds Melayne flowed alongside her new Captain, studying the man briefly in the corner of her eye in inspection. He began to speak about his crew as they failed to locate them at the ship, apologising for the walk. Melayne shook her head softly in return while a slim smile touched the side of her lips.
> ...



Nicholas nodded. "Well then, Introductions are out of the way i suppose, We all know each other by now, but just as a re-cap for Mr. Wonka." Nicholas stood. "I am Nicholas Christian, This is Kaori Takeshi." He pointed to his fellow captain. "We together are the captains of this crew. Next, We Have Jin and we have Marco, Our first mate and Swordsman respectively." He pointed to the two as he spoke. 

"And now, We will hunt down the marine base and then, We will gather the treasure. But be careful, The base is quite large." He rolled up the map and tucked it away. "Now then, Bring what supplies you'll need, we're going to go on a pleasant walk through the woods." Nicholas smirked, though Takeshi said nothing, merely standing and heading out of the room on his own. "Damn it Takeshi... Quit leaving me hanging...." Nicholas thought to himself.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> A few moments of silence washed over them, only the sounds of fighting elsewhere in the castle filling their ears. After a few moments it was harshly broken as Rynia threw her head back in laughter. Her body began to change, her voice becoming darker and form becoming larger. Braskas’ eyes widen in shock and horror as she slowly took the form of half a beast and half a woman.
> *“You fool Braska, you fool, you fool, you FOOL! This is the gift Sheerer granted me, and with it I shall rip you to shreds! I ate the Devil Fruit that allows me to become a Clouded Leopard!! Pray now, Braska, today you die!”*




*The Uccello Pirates ~ For the Love of those who Hate Me*

*Braska Hextor*











​
The ground shook in sudden bursts over and over, each time to the tune of Rynia slamming her strikes upon the ground and walls as she chased a defensive Braska. The Knight continued to leap backwards, dodge and roll, deflect the oncoming onslaught of his lover. Nothing but rage and anguish filled her expression as she focused solely on ending the life of the man she had spent so many years. During this madness, it was not the battle that put a strain on the mans’ body but the fact it was her that wished him dead. As much as he seemed to conclude she was not herself, that something pulled her leash against him he could not help but feel his heart been torn to shreds whenever his eyes fell upon her. 
This would be the most difficult battle of his life.

*“Whats wrong, fool! You are fleeing like a coward, how did I ever marry such a pathetic worm!” *Rynia bellowed out in a loud taunt while strings of laughter flooded from her lips. She made use of his arms and nails, her fingers each acting as blade as she struck at the swordsman. In return Braska block and deflected the repetitive attacks one after another with sparks dancing in the air each time they made a connection. His sword felt heavy, heavier than it had ever felt before; so much so it almost pinned him to the floor to be cut pieces. The only thing that drove him forward was his love for this woman and his desire to see her safe, stopped. Explosions echoed over the castle as it seemed others had come into contact with the marine elites. Hope filled his body at the thought of the others succeeding in stopping Sheerer, even if he was to fall here.

*“Don’t get lost in your own thoughts!” *The Cloud Leopard woman screeched out as she slammed her foot into his stab wound. Explode exploded from his lips as he went back, the pain tingling all over his senses. It was an obvious vital spot which Rynia in her normal state would never exploit. However this replacement seemed to have no grasp of honour and fair fights and would go for any under handed method she could see. Braska skidded along the stone floor of the courtyard as he flashed his gaze back towards his enemy, his eyes narrowing as she seemed to performing an unknown attack. Rynia cut the air in front of air creating five crosses; they appeared to remain in place leaving the space in front of look to be cut in thin lines.
*“Cloud Leopard Technique, Five Cross Cut!”* With a sudden thrust of her paw the cuts in the air sped towards him. With all his reflexes Braska launched himself to the side narrowing avoiding the ambiguous attack. As he followed its path with his eyes it slammed into the great white wall of the castle and sliced straight through it. Stone tumbled like shredded scraps of paper where the strike made impact. The knight blinked at the power and flicked his attention back to Rynia.
*“HAH! I feel so strong, so powerful. Are you afraid Braska, scared you’ll die as a pile of bloody mush on the ground!?”* There was a moment of silence as Braska raised back to full height, letting a collected breath of air escape his lungs. He focused ahead and spoke with his resolve and faith supporting his words.
*“I am a Knight of Shinpou. I take fear by the throat and cast it into the abyss. No, Rynia. That is not my fate this day.”*

The womans’ eye twitched in anger at his reply which soon turned into a yelling rant, barking loudly in ignorance.
*“Hahahaha! Where does this confidence come from, Braska Hextor. You are outmatched and out classed and can not even bring yourself to strike back at me. No, you swallow your fear because you have already resigned to death, admit it. And even if you do not, I am ending this fight now!”* She yelled before she began to launch countless Five Cross cuts repeatedly in his direction. The knight began his final advance, dashing forwards at the woman he loved, narrowly dodging each cut as she fire passed him. Sometimes it would nip him, blood spluttering out at each place of contact. The memories of the moments they shared together soared through his mind as he got closer and closer, the katana at his side gripped tightly between his gloved hands. As he came too close for her projectile attacks Rynia began to charge as well, roaring out in manic laughter and raising her claws in preparation. 

_‘I love you… so much…’_ Braska came into range. Rynia threw herself towards him like a ravaging beast. A single word slipped from Braskas’ lips as he bolted forward in a sudden burst of speed.
*“Crusader” *The knight appeared behind the devil fruit user as she landed on her feet where he previously stood. Both remained completely still, their eyes emotionless and gazing towards the ground. Like a tidal wave blood exploded from Rynias torso and soiled the courtyard floor which was closely followed by her form falling backwards into the ground. Tears streamed down Braskas’ cheeks as he slid her blade to his hip and fell to his knees. The broken mans hands clawed into the broken stonework on the floor as his body tensed then with one mighty roar he threw his head back.

*“ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!”*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 23, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpeckers pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue*​
> The pain of having to pull our a splinter out of your finger could not be described to regular people. Billy though attempted with a bunch of bakas, insults, swears and weird nicknames. After reliving himself of it Billy stood up re-energized, his hands in the air.
> 
> "YOSH!!! Now to find Beardy!!!" He had to thank his first mate for drying his clothes by throwing him like a missile into the air. "Ara?" Though a few steps after that initial thought, the rookie pirate looked around, he was on a SHIP??? That wasn't even on water!!!!
> ...



Jessie's father and J6 were nose to nose, shouting at each other at the top of their lungs. "Do I look like the first national bank of stupid to you? You think money just magically grows out of my wallet?" Joseph Roseo hollered at the unrepentant clone of his daughter.  In his right fist he shook a bundle of receipts in front of the clones face. J6 thumbed her nose at the man and pointed towards Jessie. 

"That naive little girl is forcing me to go on this insane voyage. So if I'm going to be sailing on some stinky ship for days on end, then I damn well better look good while doing it!"  J6 smirked and crossed her arms while glancing at a shopping bag stuffed with designer dresses, each one with a price tag that would make most of the downtrodden citizens of Syren Island drop dead from a coronary. "And boy oh boy will I look *so* good in those."  

J6 looked exactly like Jessie, they were clones after all, but in style and personality they couldn't be any more different. The clone wore a purple mini skirt, matching high heels, and a low cut blouse revealing an ample amount of cleavage. Her purple hair was done up in a fashionable and trendy style, and bright red lipstick emblazoned her lips. In short she was a diva and proud of it, well known across the island as a flirt (which sometimes caused Jessie rather embarrassing mix ups) and a drama queen.  It was to Joseph Roseo's credit, and for the sake of his daughter, that he had managed to put up with the clone for this long. She was still a part of Jessie, and he figured that meant there was still good in her...somewhere at least.   

"You're gonna return these clothes now!" Joseph roared.  

"Ha just try and make me old man!" 

"Don't test me child..." 

Jessie sighed and chuckled inwardly. She was about to butt in before things escalated, but out of nowhere a tremendous jolt shook the deck. Everyone stopped what they were doing and looked at each with wide eyes. "That came from the front of the ship!" Jessie exclaimed. As if in answer to her words even more thumping from the front of the ship could be heard, rattling the floorboards of the deck. Jessie's kid brother Richie called out to them from the newly finished crows nest. "Hey some weirdo crashed into the deck. He's pounding it to pieces!"  

"WHAT?!" 

"Maybe it's one of those pirates from the crew that tried to rip us off..." Joseph grumbled darkly, while grabbing up a nearby hacksaw. Jessie broke into a sprint towards the bow of the _Mary Catherine_, the ship lovingly named after her dear mother. "Sweetheart wait!" her father called after her. Jessie broke to a halt as she reached the bow, gasping in shock. Her eyes widened in horror at the scene unfolding in front of her. There was a giant gaping hole in the newly finished deck, below which was even more damage. Right next to the hole was a red haired young man about her age. He was pounding away at the deck with an inquisitive face, as if there was some burning mystery hidden within the ship that he needed to unlock. Jessie's eyes watered, and she literally felt a rip in her heart every time the deck was smashed. This ship was the product of her families hard work, her pride and joy. What little money they had left over from paying off their debts had gone into completing it. 

*"WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?"* she screamed, balling up her fists and feeling the rage from having months of hard work evaporate to the four winds. The boy stopped his rampage and turned towards her with the same inquisitive face. Jessie's clones, loyal J2, gluttonous J3, warlike J4, and even skittish J5, appeared beside her in a flash, each of them equally as shocked and outraged as she was. Even though her clones had their own unique quirks and personalities, they still shared Jessie's overriding passion and dream as a shipwright. J4 glared at the boy and rested her right hand on the white tapered hilt of her katana. 

"May I kill him?" she asked Jessie calmly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 23, 2011)

*World Pirates, Entering the Grand Line~*











Duke stood on top of the helm his arms crossed and eyes focused. The atmosphere amongst the crew was now less tense and the ship was now at the Peak of Reverse Mountain. Looking down from the helm you could see that it was a long way down. You could also the Grand Line in its entirety. 

Duke realized this and grinned, ?We?re on top of the world!? He shouted, water hitting his face and getting his hair wet. Volstagg laughed, but Duke continued. ?An entire sea for me to rule! Get ready, crew!? He yelled. The Avenging Norseman jerked downward, flying down the water fall and into the Grand Line itself. Volstagg and Fandral grabbed on everything they could while Hogun merely stayed calm. 

He had traveled to the Grand Line before? His grip on his mace tightened. _I must get revenge on that bastard!_ He thought, his eyes reflecting the darkness. Duke laughed madly as the crew flew down the hill, ?Look out World, here I come! We, the World Pirates, will conquer you! No matter the odds, no matter what obstacle? This world will one day be ours!? He shouted at the top of his lungs. 

The ship started to shake as it slammed against a few rocks, but damage was avoided when Brolly created jelly railing on the sides. The rest of the crew soon joined in with Duke, though. Rush?s arms were crossed and he muttered, ?Impel Down?? Kaya meanwhile was seated as the ship spiraled downwards. ?I?ll help him conquer the world.? She stated. *?I will find my true creator.?* Shishi said in his robotic voice. *?Brolly Branford be Greatest Chef!? *The large and goofy chef shouted, dancing around on the ship. Meanwhile, the Warriors Three said collectively, ?To become the strongest minions!? 

And it was then that the Norseman flew into the Grand Line as the crew announced their intentions with Duke yelling, ?Grand Line!? 

*?HERE WE COME!!!? *

*Meanwhile?*

The Maxima flew down in the opposite direction of the Norseman, the clear loser. Parts of the ship were on fire. ?I smell smoke?? Toro muttered, standing up from where had landed. He rubbed his head with his top pair of arms, ?How was I defeated by some idiot with a technique like that? Carrot Twister, the name?s so stupid.? 

He said. His eyes widened though as he saw the fire. ?FIRE!!!? He yelled. The Shokan quickly ran out of the cabin and on to the side of the ship. He scooped up water with all four of his hands and quickly deposited it amongst the flames, killing them. He sweated. ?I could use some help? Where are Ares and Tong? Or that idiot, Grim?? His eyes then bulge as he realizes who else was missing. ?TAICHOU!? He yelled, hopping to his feet and running towards where he saw that red-haired bastard strike her down. 

He saw that Ares had gotten to her first. The man was badly beaten and limping, but he still managed to carry Eve on his back. ?I?ve got her, Toro.? He stated, before groaning and letting her slide off his back. ?Dammit! We can?t let them get away with this.? The Shokan exclaimed, his fists tightened and tears falling from his face. ?GRAND LINE, THAT WAS CAPTAIN?S AMBITION!? Ares rolled his eyes.

?Stop being so emotional, you baka. I want revenge on the little winged bitch that did this to me.? ?As do i. That stupid chef stole all of our cooking supplies!? Toro and Ares turned to look at the rotund chef who walked over to them. ?We?re all accounted for, but where is Grim?? Toro asked, confused by that. ?Knock Knock,? A voice said from behind Toro. ?Whose there- hold on! Grim you idiot, this isn?t a time for jokes!? Toro yelled at the former bounty hunter.

He sat down on a dead fodder. ?Oh, sorry, log.? ?THAT?S NOT A LOG; IT?S ONE OF OUR MEN!? Toro shouted, angrily. ?Stop yelling?? The five all turned to look at their captain who was still on the floor. ?TAICHOU!!! ARE YOU ALL RIGHT?? Toro asked. Eve face-palmed. ?I said, stop yelling?? Toro covered his mouth with his extra pair of hands. ?so what are we going to do next, captain?? Ares asked, sarcastically. 

Eve chuckled, something that was so odd to the crew that it made them all jump in surprise. ?We go after that man?? She stated, simply. Toro nodded, removing his hands. ?We?ll need to stock up on supplies and get stronger if we?re to beat him and that rabbit bastard.? Eve?s eyes widened as she realized they had no idea what she was talking about. ?Beat them up? No?? Toro raised an eyebrow. 

?That man? I think? I?m in love!? She exclaimed, a heart flying out of her chest. She fainted once again and a horrified look was spawned on Toro?s face. 

?I-impossible! Captain?s in love! The heartless, demonic woman of North Blue is in love!? Grim yelled. Ares and Toro shook their heads, ?It can?t be?? Toro however pointed all four of his hands towards North Blue, home. ?We?ll return to the first island there and rebuild the ship? Then we?ll go after Captain?s? love. The man who broke her will.? He said with a penisive look on his face as if he was unsure on what exactly conspired today?


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

Dorian-

The pirate captain made his way through the casino, not paying attention to the other patrons anymore. His body flowed through the obstacles like water. He drew no attention to himself as he gently glides past the other patrons. He was waiting for it, The moment the exchange would happen. They would take the Beli from the tables and deposit it in their vault. There would be more beli there then anywhere else on the island... "All for myself." Dorian created another deck of Tarot cards and shuffled like mad, taking one at random. 

"The tower in the upright position, this doesn't bode well." He thought to himself, along with the prophecy about the casino itself it might be best to turn around and abandon the plan. "But when the chips are down and lady luck is against you, sometimes you have to rely on chance to set you free." He smirked, making the deck of cards vanish into his hand and creating a new card... This one plain white with a red arrow in the center. "Now then, tell me where the others went." he spins the card around on his index finger when it suddenly stops... 

"There we are." He smirked. "Now time to make some noise." Dorian headed towards where the arrow had pointed, a rather large door, behind which was more then likely a staircase leading to another large door that lead to the vault. 
*
The Tower: 
* *Upright: A sudden change, abandonment of past, ending a         friendship, unexpected events, disruption, bankruptcy, downfall, loss of         money or security.         *


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

He did not have time to answer at Alex and his reasons to retreat because Ken was the one to take the initiative and attack with a sound wave at the opponents but apparently it didn´t work since one of the enemies blocked it. A large blond haired man stepped forward, a guitar strap round his neck, keeping his guitar right by his side. Ral wasn´t amused at all though apparently that guy was the perfect enemy for Ken. Turning to look at Alex he said"Look, Ken already started the party!!! i wanted to burn them first"the Blaze Blaze fruit user complained while frowning a little making a tantrum.

After that the one who was the leader made most of his people to retreat at just some of them were left there to fight, saying that Rex was going to be his opponent."I´m getting fired up"he said though he was the only one to hear it, Ral stepped forward now"Okay who of you bastards will fight against the greatness of Tiger D. Ral!!!"he said and then pointed at himself with his finger in a cocky manner.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 23, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> He did not have time to answer at Alex and his reasons to retreat because Ken was the one to take the initiative and attack with a sound wave at the opponents but apparently it didn?t work since one of the enemies blocked it. A large blond haired man stepped forward, a guitar strap round his neck, keeping his guitar right by his side. Ral wasn?t amused at all though apparently that guy was the perfect enemy for Ken. Turning to look at Alex he said"Look, Ken already started the party!!! i wanted to burn them first"the Blaze Blaze fruit user complained while frowning a little making a tantrum.
> 
> After that the one who was the leader made most of his people to retreat at just some of them were left there to fight, saying that Rex was going to be his opponent."I?m getting fired up"he said though he was the only one to hear it, Ral stepped forward now"Okay who of you bastards will fight against the greatness of Tiger D. Ral!!!"he said and then pointed at himself with his finger in a cocky manner.



"You getta deal with me punk!" A wild looking man with piercings all over leaped out of the few remaining men, on his back were two large black and silver scythes. "THE NAMES HELVIN! I'LL BEE SEEIN YA THERE! WAHAHAHAHA!" He drew the scythes with a flash and unleashed two crescent shaped slashes towards the pirates, Alex jumped out of the way as one nearly crashed into him. Though when he landed, Three men landed near him. "Oh come on..." He let out, "This just isn't fair." 

As one of them leaped forward, a loud BANG! Could be heard, followed by the man quickly leaping backwards. "Then let's even this up a little. I'll take Silver there." Kaido leaped down and charged the silver haired, Katana wielding man, "Bringing a sword to a gun fight? You must be one dumb-" BLAM! "Son of a bitch has rifle-tanas!? I want rifletanas!" Kaido growled. 

"Great... I still have to deal with TWO opponents!" "The names leo." The white haired man calls. "And I'm Adrian." Alex sighed. "The names Alex, I guess it's two on one..."


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 24, 2011)

Shippou Island was a mess. There were battles happening practically all over the place, which for what Rek was planning was excellent. Nothing made smuggling goods into kingdoms easier than an uprising.

The _Hortense_ found it hard to dock at the island, mostly because the marines got there first and mostly because their ships exploded. This didn't stop the marines from attacking though, and battle was met as the rebels charged towards the marine's lines.

Rek didn't expect the battle to start so early. He'd been informed that the rebels were going to make their move next week, which should've given him ample time to sell his goods and move on to the next island. A battle was hardly a good time to peddle medical supplies and ammunition. Looks like he'd have to change plans. 

A few moments later the _Hortense_ had become the _Fury of Justice_, after a quick flag change and the careful placement of the marine's symbol on the ship's hull. Most people would notice how fake this looked in an instant, but in a hectic time like this, and combined with a devil fruit power that played tricks on memories no one would be able to tell the difference. 

Now all Rek needed was an opening. The battle had just started, and right now he needed the marines to push through the docks and start fighting in the middle of the city. That would make it easier for him to slip through their lines while carrying a lot of medicine and weapons. For now all he had to do was wait.

A marine running towards the battlefield was shot dead, and fell to the _Fury of Justice_'s deck. Perhaps it would be better to hide inside the ship while the fighting continued.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 24, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou...*
Annie quickly reloaded her sniper rifle as the intense battle progressed in the streets below. The normally bucolic port town had morphed into a war zone, thundering with the sounds of gunfire, and steel colliding against steel. Annie couldn't help but chuckle. Such terrible noises had become the soundtrack of her life. Marines and rebels clashed in a vicious block by block struggle around the tower that Annie was positioned on. At first the Marines had fought ferociously when they realized that they had walked into a trap, however slowly but surely they began to give up ground. It was simple really, Annie had seen it in countless other revolutions (a few of which she had helped trigger). The rebels had a secret weapon that the Marines could never match even despite superior numbers, and that was the willingness to die for their country. Not to mention they had a certain cute blond gunslinger to help them along the way.   

Annie spit out her gum and popped in a fresh wad. So far she had racked up an impressive hit count, even by her standards. The thought had occurred to her to slip away now that the battle was at a fever pitch. All she had to do was commandeer a boat and slip away from this island. Annie however had decided on seeing this particular battle through to its conclusion, and making sure that Braska and his mates had achieved their objective. 

"Let's go for the record..." Annie muttered, as she took aim through the high powered scope. She scanned the many targets before her. Some of the Marines were turning tail back towards the docks. Annie honed in on them, blowing a bubble with a smirk on her face. She was about to press the trigger but suddenly paused. Something had caught her keen vision. She swung her sights around to where a strange and very fake looking marine boat was docked. Annie cursed under her breath and took a second to rub her eyes before staring through the scope again. 

"It couldn't be..."

As if in answer, a tentative looking face peered through the porthole of the boat's cabin. _It could,_ she realized. Annie knew that snot nosed face almost as well as the boat. It was a face she thought she'd never have to put up with again. "Rek..." she said through gritted teeth. Annie centered the cross hairs of her scope right between the dude's eyes. For a second it seemed as if she might shoot him. Instead she flicked the switch on her rifle to full auto, and opened fire at the deck of the boat. It was over in just a few seconds, and the message was very clear. Carved into the deck in Annie's own personal bullet font were the words...

_Go home! _


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 24, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Kong's eyes light up as he spots his beloved Clemens' face in one of the mirrors, "Interesting trick, but I've got some tricks of my own," his eyes begin to glow before a shockwave projects from his body, forcing both of Clemens' arms shooting back into the mirror.
> 
> "Look here cutey, if you want your monkey back your gona' have to take it up with the big man," he says before spitting right into the mirror with Clemens' face in it. He then shoots off at full speed towards an island in the distance.
> 
> ...


Clemens swerved her head to the side just as the spit shot through the surface of the floating mirror. She narrowed her glowing eyes in anger as the man disappeared over the horizon. "Asshole..." Clemens waved her right hand around. The mirror that floated in front of her suddenly broke apart into thousands of tiny shards that dissipated into thin air. 

A mirror formed under her feet. She melted into its reflective surface as if she were submerging into water, and reappeared out of another mirror on deck. Clemens walked towards Drake and eyed his current state with a slight look of concern. She found it rather peculiar that he hadn't fully healed yet. "You're still *a little* banged up. You should remain here Drake, while we get Kong back."   She glanced at Van who still had injuries as well. "You too kid."  She didn't call the 17 year old, "kid," out of disrespect, but partially because she viewed him as a sort of kid brother. 

Clemens of course already knew what their answer was going to be naturally, and began coiling her seastone studded whip around her belt. They were D's and they would fight.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens swerved her head to the side just as the spit shot through the surface of the floating mirror. She narrowed her glowing eyes in anger as the man disappeared over the horizon. "Asshole..." Clemens waved her right hand around. The mirror that floated in front of her suddenly broke apart into thousands of tiny shards that dissipated into thin air.
> 
> A mirror formed under her feet. She melted into its reflective surface as if she were submerging into water, and reappeared out of another mirror on deck. Clemens walked towards Drake and eyed his current state with a slight look of concern. She found it rather peculiar that he hadn't fully healed yet. "You're still *a little* banged up. You should remain here Drake, while we get Kong back."   She glanced at Van who still had injuries as well. "You too kid."  She didn't call the 17 year old, "kid," out of disrespect, but partially because she viewed him as a sort of kid brother.
> 
> Clemens of course already knew what their answer was going to be naturally, and began coiling her seastone studded whip around her belt. They were D's and they would fight.



Drake stood from his seat and walked past Clemens, not even looking at her, "Prepare to dock," is all he says, as if he didn't hear a word she said. He clenches his fist as he removes his bandages, "I'm coming Kong..."

*With Kong*

The blue skinned man continued to fly through the forest land, the monkey tucked under his arm. He heads straight for the massive mound in the center of the island, "Oooooh Gluuuuutonyyyyyy!"

The mountain begins to turn and reveals to be some kind of grey skinned creature. It narrowed his block eyes at the sight of the man, *"Loki...You better have brought me something good..."*

"Well well look what I have here!" he says, holding up Kong, *"Is this some kind of joke!"* he shouts, swinging his enormous arm but Loki shoots up into the air to avoid the blow.

"Oh come on boss, you know me better than that. This little one is just the bait. A tasty looking pirate crew is on the way to rescue their pet as we speak."

*"Very well...Inform the Chef that we've found our appetizers, and inform the rest of them that if they don't want to become the main course they'd better move their asses!"*

*On The Island...*

The Devil King turns his attention from the body of the Bounty Hunter to the army of invading marines, "And the annoyances keep rolling in, I knew we shouldn't have docked here."

"Don't worry boss, I'll take care of them," a voice comes from behind. Suddenly the marines bodies go flying, "Hm?"

He takes a closer look and sees his miniature shipwright slamming his tiny but powerful fists into the marines, breaking bones on impact, "I've got plenty of fight left in me as well," he shouts, raising his hand and causing geysers of flames to burst through the ground, roasting the marines.

"I thought the Grand Line was to bring challenge...But I've yet to find anyone that can match my power," he says as he casually destroys the lives of marine after marine.

"Look closely bastard," a voice says from above before Raptor flies in and delivers a kick to Dante's face, "I'm the man that'll be taking you down."

Dante rubs the side of his face after skidding back a bit, "Who the hell do you think you are...?"

"I'm Lt. Commander Raptor Havok," .

"Let me guess, you want to get me to turn myself in, give up my "evil ways"?" Raptor smirks and shakes his head, "Now where would the fun in that be? I want to cut you down and send your pieces to Impel Down!" 

"Well atleast you'll be the most original fool I kill today..." he shouts before defending Raptor's next strike.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 24, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
 The Blazing Beauty vessel came closer and closer to the island, the war being raged upon its shores becoming ever more apparent The marines upon the ship gazed ahead in wonder while preparing their various weapons for the oncoming battle however there was one marine whom did not see eye to eye to the majority of the fodder. Lysander stood on the deck by the wheel, his brow twitching as he looked on to the massive battles and explosions filling city. 
_?Shit? they did not look so? big from afar. I can not fall back now, I would stain my name? but if I was to find a reason.? _His long white cloak gentle shook in the wind as he pondered a possible escape plan, without staining his name.

 As the Blazing Beauty docked at the shore, a sudden marine threw himself onto the ship, his uniform tattered and shred to pieces. A few men quickly rushed to his aid while calling out to their officer. The beautiful man strode casually towards the wounded marine while wearing an unimpressed expression.
*?Fleeing!? Tell me soldier, what makes you retreat??* He asked, considering retreating himself. The marine groaned, rubbing his head.
*?Sir! In the castle, rebels attacked? trying to kill the royal family? Captain Sheerer has moved to assist the Kingdom, but the rebels had help??*
*?From who?? *Lysander asked, his brow lowering.
*?? The Uccello Pirates!?* The marines looked around at each other. Their name had spread throughout the West Blue, and only recently had they caused a disturbance elsewhere.
*?The Uceelo pirates hm?? *Lysander replied while running his gloved hand over his chin. His men were about to speak up mentioning his wrong pronunciation of the of the pirates, but decided it would be best to remain silent.

*?So Sheerer is trying to steal all the glory, hmm? I was under the impression he was stationed in South Blue. No matter! Out of respect to an older era, I shall allow him to have this prize. We?ll remain to see the outcome, and once the pirates are in custody we head to Grandline. I tire of patrolling these pathetic waters.? *The marines all stood in a fluid motion and saluted, before moving into defensive positions around the ship. They were not going to attack; however protecting the ship was a priority. 
_?Hm? I am not scared or anything, no. Simply, more sensible to let the old man have some glory before he tops it. Yes, that is right!?_


----------



## Gaja (Mar 24, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates, Entering the Grand Line~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Shishi~*

The android had little trouble handling the sudden changes in direction, as he didn't have the same type of equilibrium like humans did. Therefore his adaption to the changes were a bit smoother then for some of the crew members. All he seemed to be doing was standing next to the same lever with which he opened fire on their enemies not too long ago.

Holding on with only his right hand the android observed their entrance in to the Grand Line. "I will find you creator, and I will make myself complete once again..."

He spoke those words, more for himself then for anyone else, though the noise of the ship landing in the grand line covered most, if not all of it. Each crew member seemed to go over a small ritual where they pronounced their dreams and goals to the world. It was time to begin the next chapter of their journey, their development, their adventure. The machine could feel its sensors tingling, almost simulating a feeling of excitement. "zZzt Captain auto zoom activated, it seems there are no enemy ships in sight. We seem to be in the clear... for now." The machines could see in to the future, it was just his way to let others know what the situation was. And so far they were good, so far...



StrawHat4Life said:


> Jessie's father and J6 were nose to nose, shouting at each other at the top of their lungs. "Do I look like the first national bank of stupid to you? You think money just magically grows out of my wallet?" Joseph Roseo hollered at the unrepentant clone of his daughter.  In his right fist he shook a bundle of receipts in front of the clones face. J6 thumbed her nose at the man and pointed towards Jessie.
> 
> "That naive little girl is forcing me to go on this insane voyage. So if I'm going to be sailing on some stinky ship for days on end, then I damn well better look good while doing it!"  J6 smirked and crossed her arms while glancing at a shopping bag stuffed with designer dresses, each one with a price tag that would make most of the downtrodden citizens of Syren Island drop dead from a coronary. "And boy oh boy will I look *so* good in those."
> 
> ...



The massive hole in the Mary Catherine had been indeed caused by the red haired pirate, and the additional damage had been caused by him as well. But the Woodpecker captain didn't quite see it that way. Wait wait wait wait wait, he was seeing double, no triple, quad... whatever he was seeing 5 twin sisters!!!! And they demanded to know what he was doing. Standing up straight and saluting, like a soldier would, Billy looked serious for a moment as he began to explain.

"Ara.... YOSH!!!! I was playing hide and seek, and Beardy found me, but I was wet you see, so I was singing a song to help me dry up, but then Beardy shot me out of a canon, and here I landed... Ara I'm the raft building prodigy Billy D. WOODPECKER!!! Nice to meet you!" Yelling it out the red haired young man gave of the impression that he perhaps hit his head a bit to hard on impact. Though that wasn't the case, since his devil fruit shielded him from pressure related damage. He was like that by nature.

"Ara... you got milk? And I'm gonna be PIRATE KING!!!! Damn where's Beardy???" Looking around Billy cursed deep inside, damn it he had lost his first mate already. Or have these 2, 3, 4... (counting) *5* girls kidnapped his first mate!!! How dare they!!!

"Give Beardy back... ow and you wanna join my pirate crew?!?" And there you had it, recruiting at its finest.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 24, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Rex-

"DRAGON STRIKE!" Rex's fist flies forward, Freyr moves gracefully to the left, slightly bending his bod to avoid the strike. "STOP...." Rex picks up his left leg, balancing on his right, and quickly turns and kicks out at Freyr. "MOVING!" Frery smirked and raised his right hand, grabbing Rex's leg and stopping his attack in an instant. "Would you wish for me to fight back?" Rex's teeth clenched together tightly. "You son of a bitch...." He grumbled in a low voice. "Well, I'll take that as a yes." Freyr raised his left arm, clenched his hand into a fist and delivered a powerful left hook into Rex's side, sending the pirate captain rolling a few feet across the ground. 

"You'll need to try harder Captain. I believe your father felt that one." Rex's fists clenched tightly... Gripping the ground beneath him and causing thin tunnels to be formed as he dug up the dirt. "Don't... Talk... About... My... Father..." Rex's eyes were like that of a bull before it's released to fight the matador. "Then stop me." Rex takes off from a crouched position, his feet kicking up chunks of dirt, both arms are pulled back as far as he can get them... "Oblivion Bash!" 

His strike missed, as Freyr leaps out of the way, flipping over the angered pirate and landing behind him, swiftly spinning on his heel he delivers a heel kick to Rex's left side and sends him rolling away once more. "Is that all you have?" Freyr chuckled. "Oh my, This is all a man of 14million is worth?"


----------



## Ender (Mar 24, 2011)

*Ryuu Osamu - Kingdom of Shinpou​*

Hyar eyed his two opponents. “Tch….why couldn’t it have been two guys!?” he thought to himself. As he slowly approached them, he took out his scalpel from its sheath along his back and began twirling it like a baton. “My name is Hyar Dedred. I’m the doctor in this merry band of bandits. I normally only speak to women, but since you were together, I’ll make the exception this time.” Then he spoke to the boy, “Excuse me, but could you disappear?? I have no interest in fighting men.” “I only like to fight women. Would you be so kind to tell me your name cutie-chan?” He said while staring lewdly at Snipe.

Both Ryuu and Snipe shuddered and gave a “ugh” in disgust. Both were thinking “Why did I get to fight the pervert…?”  As both fighters calmed down and straightened up to fight, they gave each other a quick nod. _”Snipe, I’m gonna charge from the right, you—“__ Ryuu said right before he charged towards Hyar using Kaze-Sori. _ ”Got it!!” Snipe cut him off as she aimed her bow and started firing arrows. ”8 SHOT!!” Ryuu smiled as he charged off to the right of Hyar, using a zigzag pattern to keep Hyar from following him, he liked this girl, she was quick on the uptake and could follow his train of thought. 

Though the boy was charging towards Hyar, he simply ignored him, focusing his attention on the girl. As the arrows came at him, Hyar began spinning his scalpel at high speeds, “Perverts Snake Fingers!” The scalpel formed a shield in front of Hyar, chopping anything that touched it. “Perverts Peep!” he called as the boy approached. “The last arrow is almost here” he thought to himself “and the boy is almost within range!”  When Ryuu got within 5 feet of Hyar, well within the range of his scalpel, Hyar gave up his defense and started a wide arc slice in Ryuu directions. 

Ryuu was temporarly baffled by the perverts move, wondering why he would give his defense when Snipe still had to fire her last shot, _”Whatever. If he wants to die, that’s his choice”_ Ryuu thought as he brought his swords forward in a high-angled slash. Just before Snipe could get her last arrow off, Hyar smiled and yelled in her direction. “My my cutie-chan!! How bold of you! Orange lace panties!? At such a young age?! I’m going to have fun with you!” he said while licking his lips and staring at her intensely. ”W-what?!? How…!?” Snipe thought to herself as she fumbled with her bow, trying to keep it straight, but it was too late and the arrow went flying off target.

 By the time Ryuu realized what had happened and saw the arrow fly off course, it was too late to dodge the attack. _Shit! Can’t dodge completely! This is all I can do!_ he thought while sheathing his swords and putting his hands and feet forward_ “Tenryuu Twin Burst!”_ Sending large burst of air through his hands and feet, Ryuu stopped his forward movement and repelled backwards enough to lighten the blow. The scalpel came across his chest, cutting him at an almost 45 degree angle. _”Gaah!"_ Ryuu stumbled backwards, doing a backwards roll to his feet.  He used Soru to get in front of Snipe quickly and recollect himself. He felt the wound across his chest,_ “Good, it’s not too deep. I’ll be fine._ he turned to Snipe_ “What he said, was it…?”_ Snipe scowled slightly when she responded “Yeah, but the real question is how did he know? A Devil Fruit?” Both of them faced Hyar._ “Yeah, that’s my guess too. Let’s just go with the assumption it is. Shit! Are you going to be able to fight without some kind of cover? Can he see through anything?”_ ”Calm down! I can still fight, don’t worry about that! I-I’ll be fine!” she said hesitantly. Ryuu smirked, _”Heh. Fine, let’s fight then. Try and avoid his eyes if you can.”_ ”You don’t have to tell me that! snapped Snipe, ”Are you gonna attack or what?!” Ryuu yelled from his charge, _”Way ahead of you!! Kaze-Sori!”_ “I’ll be right back! I’m getting more arrows from the armory!” yelled Snipe as she ran off.

Hyar watched his two opponents fluster and bicker, “Tch. Why’d the guy have to block his nice view! I’ll make him pay for that! Oh, I guess he’s attacking alone this time.  Heh, be that way, all the more fun for me!!” As the boy charged towards Hyar, Hyar ran towards him, screaming, “Haha! Bring it on boy!! I’ll get rid of you and then have my fun with the girl!!” As Ryuu approached, he drew his swords, ready to deflect Hyar’s scalpel. “Pervert’s Dissection!!” The scalpel came in low, across Ryuu’s midsection. Ryuu ducked to dodge and sent both his swords along a vertical path, _“Nitouryu Tenryuu Soga!!”_ The swords’ speed accelerated, being pushed but the burst of wind from Ryuu’s hands and elbows. Any normal opponent would be cut in three by now, but Hyar twisted his unusually flexible body and dodged it by sidestepping the attack, leaving two slash marks on the wall behind him. “Pervert’s Grope – Male version!!” Hyar twisted his body and got behind Ryuu faster than he could react. _”Shit! He’s got me!”_ he cursed while Hyar wrapped himself around and clamped down Ryuu’s arms. _”What are you, a snake?! What the fu—_ Ryuu’s scream was cut short by Hyar’s punch to his face, which had a lot more force behind it than Ryuu expected. “Sasasasasa!! What are you, a dumbass?! Snakes don’t have arms!!” laughed Hyar as he pummeled Ryuu over and over again. _”Shit! Where’s Snipe damn it!?”_ he thought to himself while he got beaten _”No choice but to do this...Kaze-Sori!”_ Both Ryuu and Hyar flew toward the roof at high speeds, with Hyar on top and Ryuu using his hands to grab on to Hyar. “Tch, as if that’d work dumbass!!” Hyar bent his head back at an impossible angle and brought it forward with full force, head-butting Ryuu. As the shock temporarily knocked Ryuu out, Hyar slipped out of his hold and got behind Ryuu. Ryuu woke up just in time to greet the wall, _”Oh shi—“_WHAM!!  As both men came down, Hyar landed on his feet while Ryuu came down hard on his back. _”Guaah!!”_ groaned Ryuu as he coughed up some blood. 

Snipe rushed to the armory while Ryuu went to fight. While she gathered arrows and filled her quill, she could hear the sounds of the battle outside. She heard the sounds of a harsh pummeling outside and hoped that it was Ryuu doing the beating. She heard Ryuu curse just before something slammed into the ceiling, which was followed by a body hitting the floor hard and groaning, which definitely sounded like Ryuu. Snipe ran back to the fight in time to see Ryuu lying on the ground, blood leaking from his mouth and Hyar raising his scalpel to deliver the final blow. With no time to charge and fire a Buster Arrow, Snipe did the next best thing, ”Net Arrow!!”, she yelled as she fired off an arrow to trap Hyar in. The arrow hit Hyar on the side, wrapping around him and constricting his movements. ”2 Shot!”, Snipe fired off 2 more arrows at Hyar, which he deflected with his scalpel while jumping back and slicing the net, away from Ryuu. Snipe drew her pistol and aimed it at Hyar as she approached Ryuu, ”Hey, are you ok??” she asked as she knelt down next to him. Ryuu groaned as he struggled to get up, _”Ugh…y-yea I’ll be ok.”_ As Ryuu got up on his elbows, Snipe stood up and faced Hyar, I’m gonna kick your ass you perv!”

Hyar eyed the girl as she stood up, with her pistol still aimed at him. She had stopped him from killing the boy but that didn’t really matter much, as long as he was out of the way, which he was. Now he had the girl all to himself! Hyar was licking his lips as he stared at the girl. _Pervert’s Peep!_. Hyar’s speech was slurred, as he barely contained his drool, “Sasasasasa!!!! I’m gonna have fun exposing that bra of yours cutie-chan!! Now….let’s hear that scream of yours!!” Hyar charged forward with snake-like speed and weaving.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

Ral dodged the scythes by ducking and then jumping back, when he saw that Alex was going to fight two opponents he was going to tell him that they could change but then the guy with the wild appearance stopped him by stepping in front of the Blaze Blaze fruit user_"Your business is with me little delinquent! hyahaha!!"_he said and then tried to slash Ral with one of his scythes though the member of the Green cloaks avoided damage once again by jumping back "Then let´s get it started!!!"the red.haired teen said and rushed against his opponent, before arriving to where he was, Ral jumped and tried to land his fist on the face of the guy from above but the enemy kicked him in the face while in midair sending Tiger flying some feet away.

"You aren´t half bad shit head"Ral said removing the blood that was coming from his mouth"But I haven´t even started this properly"the fire user said_"Me neither punk"_the black haired guy said and then showed his tongue acquiring an insane expression.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2011)

For a second Rek thought he was a gonner, but whoever shot his boat seems to have missed. This would normally be a relief, until Rek saw what was spelled out on his ship's deck, which he was going to have to repair later.

*Go home!*

It was impossible. Rek knew of only two gun wielding psychopaths who possessed such skill and happened to know him, and the other one couldn't even spell her name. There was no way she was here, after all why would someone as cynical as her risk her life for some silly rebellion? 

Then he remembered that she used to risk her life for his insufferable back, and realized that she would, if she were paid well enough. Just to be sure he took out his cane from a chest inside the ship, removed a cap at both ends and used it as a spyglass. He eventually found something gleaming in the sunlight, at a tall tower that would make a perfect spot for an expert sniper. 

"Fate has quite a sense of humor, doesn't he, my dear Annie?" Her presence here was at the same time infuriating and delightful. Annie could easily see through any trick Rek threw at her, and as long as she was around he won't be able to turn a profit. But having her around allowed him the opportunity of payback. Dealing with her now would be like hitting two birds with one stone.

"Hey you! This is Commander McGrun of the _Helmuth_. By order of Captain Sheerer we demand that you come out of that ship and identify yourself at once!"

Make that three birds.

It took Rek 10 minutes, and McGrun was about to tear the doors off Rek's cabin when he revealed himself, dressed in an immaculate black suit, complete with black gloves and black shoes and a black hat. He'd put on a fake beard that was very convincing, and some make-up that made him look 10 years older.

"Well? Who are-"

"It is I who should be asking questions." Rek said. His voice was cold and devoid of emotion, but nonetheless conveyed a message that he was someone who knew his way around a torture rack. "State your name and rank."

"What? I don't have to."

"Your name and rank, marine. I shall not repeat myself." 

"Commander McGrun, attached to Captain Sheerer's assault force, sir!" McGrun saluted nervously.

"Very good. I see protocol is maintained even in the middle of battle." Rek placed his hands behind his back and began to inspect McGrun with a look of barely-hidden disdain. "I am Kuolema, of Cipher Pol 4. I was sent here by the government to observe the suspected rebellion that was going to occur in this kingdom, and I am disappointed that your marines were unable to prevent this catastrophe from happening." 

McGrun took a deep breath, and tried not to rattle his teeth. Cipher Pol was a secret agency run by the world government, and according to them they didn't exist. Still, for a non-existent organization they were infamous for the deadly killers among their ranks.

"However, there is still hope yet." Rek flashed a smile for a half-second. "I have through careful observation noticed several weak-points in the rebel's ranks. First, I order that tower in the middle of the docks bombarded, such that once it collapses it will fall on top of the rebels. Second, I want a squad of marines to accompany me to the palace. They must be your finest troops, and must be smart enough not to question my orders. Finally, I ask for secrecy. No need to tell your commanding officer of my presence here. "

"But sir, the Captain..."

"Is far too busy directing this battle to listen to my requests. We all have our roles to play, and yours is to assist in the hastening of the defeat of these rebel scum through following the orders of the Triumvirate's agents. The World Government will be in your debt."

"Yes sir! I will do my best to follow your orders, sir!" McGrun began to bark commands to some of his subordinates. As Rek watched one of the battleships' guns fire near the position of the tower, a smirk began to form on his face. It was amazing what you could do with the right attitude and the right clothes at the right amount of time, with the right words said at the right tone. He didn't even need to use his fruit powers, since people would often help in duping themselves, especially when they needed to convince themselves that the impossible was possible, like a mysterious agent who had unbelievable powers coming in to save the day. 

Yes...he could just make a profit out of this revolution, if it didn't kill him in the first place.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou/Battle at the docks...*
Annie couldn't help but chuckle as Rek fearfully ducked his head back into the cabin the moment he heard the crackling sounds of sniper fire. Annie's message had been very clear, and she hoped that the two bit palooka had gotten it through that scheming head of his. She doubted it though. Rek was smart enough to see the profit that could be made from a revolution such as this one, and stupid enough to actually try it on his own. 

Annie had no time for further debate however. The sight of a grand looking Marine ship pulling into the harbor caught her attention. It was a rather ostentatious looking vessel, as if made more for show then war; golden rails, and a pristine white sail that sparkled under the sunlight. Annie sighed and rolled her eyes. "Another one?"  A quick check of her long range explosive ordinance confirmed that she was running low. She would have to make these next shots count. 

The gunslinger loaded the cartridges into her custom sniper rifle, and took aim. There was a foppish looking officer on deck, who's uniform glittered almost as much as his ship. "Get a load of this dude..." Annie muttered. Annie's trained eyes could tell that he seemed rather uncomfortable and out of place, but was trying to put on a brave face to his men who all took defensive positions about the ship. They didn't seem to be in any rush to enter the fight. Annie had her sights set on the officer, but first thing was first, wreck that nice looking ship of his. She unloaded a rapid fire burst of her remaining long range explosive ammo, aiming at the center mast and the hull of the ship. Annie blew a bubble as she pressed the trigger. *POP!* She quickly switched to standard ammo, and strafed the deck of the ship. 

It was then however that Annie heard the thundering roars of cannons from one of the damaged ship. She barely had time to react as she swerved her head around, and caught sight of a hail of cannon fire striking the base of the tower where she had positioned herself. "Shit!"  The tower shook violently, and made a low pitched rumbling noise as it tipped over to the street  below. With a blur of hand movement, Annie slung her rifle over her shoulder, and dive bombed over the side. As she fell to the street below, the tower came crashing down behind her, an avalanche of concrete and stone nipping at heels. The rebels that were fighting in the street looked up with horrified faces as the tower came down right over their position. Their faces said it all, there was no time to scatter or take cover. For Annie it felt as if everything was happening in slow motion, as she plummeted to her doom. 

_You're gonna die, _ a voice told Annie in the back of her head. 

"No I'm not!" 

Annie reached into her belt and pulled out two steel gray cartridges. She flung them up in the air, before careening into a group of rebels. "Coming through!" Thankfully several of the rebels broke her fall, but Annie felt a bone in her left ankle pop. She grunted in pain and shot her head upwards. Above them, the cartridges exploded into a giant mass of wriggling gray foam that expanded from one end of the street to the other, forming a protective canopy just a few feet over their heads. The crumbling tower smashed into the foam canopy, but the foam held firm, displacing the impact though it's super elastic surface. A few tense seconds passed as the foam shook violently, as it absorbed the rain of giant concrete chunks and debris. Soon however it was over. 

Everyone crouched under the foam remained frozen in amazement. Suddenly there was a cry of joy, and they all began cheering. Annie herself could barely believe that they were still alive. "It worked..." she said, in a tone that suggested she wasn't sure if it would. One of the rebels, a former knight who had been tasked by Braska to watch over Annie, patted her on the back and helped Annie up to her feet. Her left ankle felt sore but she could at least put weight on it. 

"We are in your debt..." he told her solemnly. 

"Just watch out for more Marines...and a sneaky ass con man," she responded through gritted teeth. The gunslinger drew her silver revolvers, and spun the chambers around before holstering them. She headed off to find Rek. Annie would either beat his ass, or kill him. She wasn't sure just yet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice….*
Garrick slowly dragged Thickwater’s giant body through the field of rubble and debris, hauling the pirate by his massive big toe. He planned on having the pirates head stuffed, and then sent to his dear old mum in the North Blue. He could just imagine her smile as she came upon the giant snarling face sitting gift wrapped on the front porch. _“Oh my sweet Zane is such a good little boy!”_ she would exclaim with pride, even though her son wasn’t, and never had been, what you would call little.  

Garrick glanced at Hawthorne. The scatter brained scientist sat atop the large red chest, a frown on his face. Armstrong, who was back on her feet, and that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Bannon, also stood beside the mysterious chest. *“Any progress?”* Garrick asked. The scientist had been trying to figure out a way to open the chest without the key.  Hawthorne shook his head and sighed. “Unfortunately no. Nor do I have the proper tools to find a work around, if there even is one. I suspect that the key may be the only way to open this chest.” 

Amelia shrugged, and stared rather apprehensively at the chest. Just looking at it gave her an ominous feeling at the pit of stomach. “Maybe we don’t want to find out what’s inside.”

Garrick scowled at her. *“Maybe I should court marshal you for disobeying a direct order!”* he shot back. Amelia looked as if she was about to say something in response, but seemed to think better of it, and simply sighed. Garrick turned his attention on Bannon. As far as Garrick was concerned it was he himself who had done all the heavy lifting, and not that pansy ass Commodore. In Garrick’s mind all Bannon had done was get in the way with his stupid little black holes. The mission report would also reflect that of course. Garrick would not be denied his next promotion and medal.  *“Bah! I guess that egghead Volk will have to figure it out then. You and him are butt buddies aren’t you Bannon?”*

Garrick was actually slightly disappointed that he couldn’t get inside that chest. Whatever it was would definitely be important enough to get him another promotion. It didn’t matter though. Hawthorne was close to cracking that poneglyph code, and when he did, Oda help every mother loving pirate in the world. He pictured himself riding atop one of the mythic super weapons of old, using it to strike down that bastard Poseidon (who Garrick was convinced he could beat in a fist fight), and every scum sucking yonkou in the New World. Those would be good times indeed.  Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and maker her Fleet Admiral) would be by his side, raining down lightning bolts from heaven. The image almost brought a tear of joy to his eye, if he could even cry that was.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 25, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *“Crusader” *The knight appeared behind the devil fruit user as she landed on her feet where he previously stood. Both remained completely still, their eyes emotionless and gazing towards the ground. Like a tidal wave blood exploded from Rynias torso and soiled the courtyard floor which was closely followed by her form falling backwards into the ground. Tears streamed down Braskas’ cheeks as he slid her blade to his hip and fell to his knees. The broken mans hands clawed into the broken stonework on the floor as his body tensed then with one mighty roar he threw his head back.
> 
> *“ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!”*



*
The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*











​
The broken knight knelt into the stony floor with his hands clutching at the ground and head buried into the dirt. Tears streamed from his eyes as blood dripped from his body, this was no victory even if he had done what she wanted. Was he a monster? The worst kind of human, whom would end the life of the woman he loved to protect what is right, was this truly what a human would do. Braska sobbed manly tears as he slammed his fist into the ground; he could not even bare to look at her. That was until a small cough and a whisper sounded from his back.
*“…Braska…” *
   His heart raced, his body tickled with sweat, joy filled his heart as did sorrow; he was utterly confused. In a quick turn of his body he gazed back to see Rynia once again in her full human form laying there with a cut across her torso while she had one hand raised towards him. There was also an unmistakeable smile upon her lips, that smile she always welcomed him with. It was beautiful. The wounded knight scrambled to her side while quickly clutching her hand is his own. A feeling of warmth entered his body as she spoke softly once more.

*  “…Hey you… I missed you…”* Braska shook his head a smile unavoidably growing upon his own lips.
*“As I you. Do not talk, I shall find the doctor, you shall be fine.”* He replied as he recalled which gate the doctor had seen to. 
*“No…” *She said in return. His eyes widened as he stared down at her though was halted in his tracks before asking why. 
*“What… was done to me… is only undone as… my end is close… I am so… sorry…”* Braskas eyes clamped tightly shut as he tried to hold back tears. He knew as well as her that his wound was untreatable; she only lived now due to will power. His heart torn with sorrow and anger. He did not need ask, again, as she could always read him like a book.
*“… A man… in the World Government… he left… for Grandline… Zorick… Ganon… made me… a monster…” *A tear touched her eye now as she recalled the villainous things she had done due to the tools of that man. 
*“A machine… they said… a prototype … turning warriors into soldiers of the World Government… I suppose… did it not work… properly on me…”* She jested. Braska did not see the funny side as he simply gazed down to her listening. 
*“I will avenge you… my love, then I shall meet you on the other side… where I go, I assume you will not be alone long.”* Rynia gave him a small punch, weak due to her lack of energy and life still in her veins.
*“Live… Braska… live for us… I love you…”* The light from her eyes began to fade as a shadow overtook her sight. Braska buried his forehead into her shoulder, his body shivering and sounds muffled.


*~Not long after near the docks~*










​
The rebels had been saved by the skilled of the pirate Annie, and a brief moment of collection and breath could be taken. The marines had moved back at the destruction of the tower however were preparing to move against the rebels within moments. A cheer sounded through the ranks as they were saved though they were quick to scrapping up their weapons to prepare for the next encounter. One of the Knights, Gawain Highwind, gazed back towards the castle. His eyes widened at the sight of man cased in armor marching towards them holding a large katana at his hip and blood on several points of his body. His torso had been badly bandaged and his eyes flared with anger and resolve. 
*“… Guardian… Braska?”* He said as his brows narrowed. The knight jogged up to his comrade and began to walk alongside him as they spoke.

* “Is Sheerer defeated?"* Gawain began.
*“I am unsure… there are more marines stationed in the castle than I had anticipated. If they surround the Uccello Pirates while they battle the elites it could be troublesome… take everyone there.”* Gawain blinked in chock. That was an odd request due to the force here at the docks. 
*“… But what of these bastards here?”* He asked, though by the look in the mans eye he could make an assumption.
*“I will hold the docks… myself.”* Once they reached the main force of rebels they quickly moved out of the way of the Guardian, he was not unknown in this city. They gazed at each other with concern as the injuries Braska held were not light.
*“With respect friend, you seem badly hurt… there are a lot of marines ahead of us. You may be stationed as the Guardian of the Royal Family but you are not immortal.”* The man said sternly trying to drill some sense into his comrade. Braska kept his eyes ahead on the marines preparing a second assault, soldiers of the Wordl Governement. Men who serve the force that stole Rynia from him. He was not ignorant to his own hands covered in blood, he would pay for his crime after the man, Zarick Ganon fell to his blade.
*“I swore I would not die to Rynia…”*  Gawain fell silent, his expression lightening. *“On my honour… you know I have never gone back upon it.”* With that his comrade sighed and began to round up the men, Braska was clearly confident with the faith of Rynia watching over him. 
*“Do not die, Guardian! Once Sheerer is dead we shall drink together.” *
*“Indeed.”  *

 A call bellowed throughout the marine ranks as they saw the rebels retreating.
_“Chase them down!” _The commander yelled out as he thrust his sword into the air. The marine force began a swift wave forward over the rubble and on the tails of the men pulling back to the castle. In the dust of the explosion still hovering in the air they did not notice a man had remained, only a figure shadowed by the clouds around him. He was not the only one there however; Braska had noticed the woman known as Annie had also spent some time in the docks fighting but another course of action seemed to focus her mind. The Knight did not let it distract him, the enemy were ahead. As he came into their view the commander pointed his sword forwards and called out for him to be cut down. One marine sprinted ahead of the others to slice down the lone remainder of the rebel force. As he came into range Braska whipped up the katana into the air above his head and spoken that famous word.
*“Lionheart” *
Then with all the force he could muster he struck downwards with his sword. His blade cut through the arrogant marines and down his body and while the others were only shocked briefly by this strike, what came next shocked them even more. A powerful explosion of pressure slammed into the charging force and sent them flying back down the docks, the fodder marines being sent back like petals on the wind. Braska moved into his battle stance, a cringe touched his expression at the pain surging through his torso from the hole in his stomach, but his resolve pushed him onwards. The marines who had not lost consciousness from the pressure or smashing their heads on the ground and walls staggered to their feet.

*“With God as my witness, you shall never defeat me.”*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2011)

Gaja said:


> The massive hole in the Mary Catherine had been indeed caused by the red haired pirate, and the additional damage had been caused by him as well. But the Woodpecker captain didn't quite see it that way. Wait wait wait wait wait, he was seeing double, no triple, quad... whatever he was seeing 5 twin sisters!!!! And they demanded to know what he was doing. Standing up straight and saluting, like a soldier would, Billy looked serious for a moment as he began to explain.
> 
> "Ara.... YOSH!!!! I was playing hide and seek, and Beardy found me, but I was wet you see, so I was singing a song to help me dry up, but then Beardy shot me out of a canon, and here I landed... Ara I'm the raft building prodigy Billy D. WOODPECKER!!! Nice to meet you!" Yelling it out the red haired young man gave of the impression that he perhaps hit his head a bit to hard on impact. Though that wasn't the case, since his devil fruit shielded him from pressure related damage. He was like that by nature.
> 
> ...



Jessie stood there in wide eyed amazement, as the boy spoke. At first she wanted nothing more then to make him pay for damaging the ship, but his seemingly naive nature had totally disarmed her. She hadn't been expecting such a reaction. This boy was either incredibly stupid or incredibly insane, spouting off about becoming the Pirate King. One thing was sure though, she would never forgive him for ruining her ship. Today was supposed to be the start of her journey, when she finally made her all her dreams come true. 

She narrowed her still watery eyes at Billy, and jabbed her index finger at him. "This is my ship. We were supposed to set sail today...but now...my family helped me so much..." Jessie thought of all the money that her dad put into purchasing supplies. There simply wouldn't be enough money left to get more material to fix this damage. The business was barely staying afloat as it was. Tears began to stream down her cheeks. "You've ruined everything!" Jessie shouted at the boy. 

J4 suddenly made a move on this boy called Billy, preparing to draw her katana on the quickstep. Out of nowhere, Joseph Roseo appeared in front of the clone and blocked her path. J4 stopped in her tracks and stared questioningly at the man. He shook his head wordlessly at her. J4 nodded and removed her hand from the hilt of the katana. Joseph quickly turned his attention back on Billy. He grabbed Billy up by the shirt collar, lifting him up into the air until he was at eye level, his feet dangling four feet off the ground. With his free hand, Joseph held a giant hacksaw over his massive shoulders. Many a pirate, thinking they could get a free ship off of him, had met their demise at the edge of that saw. 

"No one makes my daughter cry and gets away with it. I don't know who you are kid, but it seems like you weren't malicious in your intent. Either way you're going to pay me back for the damage you caused to this ship." Joseph glanced the boy up and down. He didn't seem like he had a red cent to his name. Joseph did a quick damage assessment in his head, and calculated the amount. "That'll be 1 million beli..."


----------



## Cooli (Mar 25, 2011)

"Did you not learn the first time?" Calmly, Sheerer raised his left hand again. "Left Splitter: Air Wall" Sheerer smirked as he was expecting the same result before, however, his expression soon changed to that of shock, as that shards ripped through the wall of air, and demolished the table in front of him and part of the wall behind him. "Impossible!"

Haha! Guess you aren't as powerful as you think you are Raven said with a smirk

"Don't get cocky boy. Your attack just barely managed to make it through" Sheerer stood from his chair and then threw it away. "First you enter my castle uninvited, leading a group of rebels who should be locked away. Then you interrupt my meal and dare attack me? You're a nuisance that I can no longer tolerate. Prepare yourself boy, for this shall be the end of you."

Bout time you got serious. This will make things go a lot quicker. Raven dashed towards Sheerer Kongou no Bullets Raven shot off five diamond bullets, all aimed towards Sheerer's feet/legs. Sheerer quickly jumped to dodged, only to have Raven right in his face while airborne. Kongou no Mace Raven's right armed turned to diamond, however, his first formed into a spiked ball of diamond. "Left Splitter: Air Shield!" Sheerer quickly called out Won't work! Raven punched through the air wall, right into Sheerer's left hand, sending Sheerer flying back.

Sheerer slid back once he landed on the ground. When he came to a stop, he took a moment to look at his glove. It was partly damaged, giving off a spark every now and then. "It seems you continue to irritate me even further. I shall no longer be holding back. Now you shall fall to my true might!"

Whatever. Without that glove you're weak! Kongou no Right! Raven had ignored Sheerer's ranting and was about to deliver a diamond punch right to Sheerer's face. "Right Crusher: Haiden!" Raven was instantly stopped in his tracts as intense volts of electricity now coursed through his entire body. "Foolish boy. This left glove 'tis only one source of my power. Now you shall feel the crushing power of thy right hand! Kiden!" Sheerer slammed his right hand down onto Raven's body, and generated a continuous current of electricity. AAAAHHHHHHHHH! Raven screamed and cringed in pain. After a few moments, Sheerer removed his hand, leaving Raven's body smoking. "You were a fool to believe you could stand against me." Sheerer reared back to kick Raven in the gut. As he came forward, his foot was stopped by Raven's hand. "So you aren't done yet? You're only causing yourself more pain. But if it's pain you wish for..." Sheerer's right glove sparked with electricity. I made a promise to someone... Raven said as he breathed heavily, his grip tightening on Sheerer's leg. If I don't beat you, then I'd be going back on my word!

"Your word?" Sheerer looked surprised for a moment before bursting out in laughter "BUWAHAHAHA! Your word you say!? One's word means nothing! All that matters is power! Those who have power rule over those who don't. A mere weakling like you could never stand against my power. Now die!" Sheerer was about to slam his right hand into Raven once more, but Raven reached up and stopped him. Your word may mean nothing to you...._BUT MY WORD IS ALL I HAVE!!!_ Raven gripped Sheerer's wrist tightly as he reared back to punch him KONGOU NO RIGHT!!! Raven landed a hard diamond punch right to Sheerer's face, sending him flying. Sheerer rolled on the ground, laying motionless. Did I do it? Raven's breathing was still heavy. He hadn't recovered yet from the shock to his system. Sheerer coughed as he slowly started to move. "You insolent brat! Now you die!" Sheerer slowly rose to his knees, wiping away the blood that flowed from his lip. "Now you shall feel my true wrath!" Out of nowhere, mini-guns emerged from his shoulders, ripping though his coat. Immediately they began firing rapidly Kongou no Shield Raven's entire body became covered in diamond as he braced himself from the impact of the bullets.




*Inside the castle . . .*


Shit! That almost got me!! Thrush screamed as he barely dodged the darts then noticed his pants on fire HOOOOOOOOT!! Aaaah crap! Crap! Crap! Thrush dragged his ass along the floor, staying within the borders of his panel, not wanting to set off other panels. Dumbass!! Kite sat down on her panel, unwilling to move from her spot.  Hey Kite! What the hell?! Why are you sitting down!? Cause one of us looking like a fool is more than enough. Wha-whatever...I don't need your help. I'll make it to him on my own!

Kerrin observed the two individuals with growing interest. That girl seems to be trouble but the other fool seems easy to mess with up. Let’s try this then. “Hey liar liar pants on fire, you see that last panel in your row? If you get there, you’ll disable all the panels in this room and be free. I promise.” He said with a smile “and I’m a man of my word.”

Hah! Do you expect me to fall for that! if you say it's over there, then it must really be on the other side he said with a big cheezy grin as he got up and ready to move. You really are a dumbass aren't you? commented Kite. What? he obviously wouldn't tell me the real location, so it has to be the opposite of what he says. he said as he took the first step towards the panel at the other end of the room. _"Hahahah! This guy is really entertaining. In reality, I actually did tell him the truth. Now he's headed in the wrong direction, towards a very dangerous trap. I wonder what will happen_ Kerrin thought to himself. A small grin appearing on his face. Thrush had cleared most of the room, having stepped on almost every panel at least once during his entire time in the room. CLICK! Thrush braced himself and got ready to dodge anything coming his way. Nothing happened.  Whew! Lucked out there! Haha! 5 more to go!! he said with a renewed confidence. 

Kerrin watched the young idiot go for the panel with a growing amusement. _"That was the last empty panel fool,"_ he thought, _"the next one is a water trap, soaking the victim in water, which is followed by an electric trap in the panel after, electrocuting the victim at a random voltage for a random amount of time, the next two were more jack-in-the-boxes, the second one being particularly amusing. The next panel armed the last panel. This is going to be fun,"_ he thought.

As Thrush stepped on the next panel and got soaked in the water, he relaxed and grew more confident. Almost there! Haha, this is eas—AHHHHHHHHH!! His voice got cut off by the next panel, as over 9000 volts surged through his body, only to be amplified by his wet state. IDIOT!! Kite screamed, as she got up, ready to move, but then the screaming stopped. _"Damn,"_ thought Kerrin, _"a few more seconds and it would’ve been lethal."_ As Thrush got down on all fours, panting and gasping from the pain, his resolve was quickly fading. I’ve….got to finish…this before I lose it… he said to himself while getting up. The next panel was another crotch shot, which caused Thrush to double over on the next panel, sending another punch, to his face this time. Almost….there! as he stumbled on the second to last panel. As he stepped on the panel, tiny beeps went off under every panel in the room. Thrush, too distracted to hear them, started moving towards the last panel. Kite however, realized what the beeps meant and got up ready to move and screamed to Thrush, You idiot! Don't step on the panel!

What are you talking about? This one will deactivate everything. Thrush ignored Kite’s warning and the beeps as he was about to step on the last panel. Shit. Kite immediately transformed and flew after Thrush. After a few seconds of nothing happening, Thrush turned around and threw his hands in the air  I DID III— BOOOOOOOOOOM!!! The room was filled with a thunderous roar as each panel sent a pillar of fire towards the roof. Kite had barely managed to grab Thrush and avoid  the main blow of the bomb, but the both of them were still blown away by the shockwave of the explosion. 

Kerrin, a safe distance from all the panels, laughed out loud at the two, “Kekekekeke!! You see, I wasn't lying when I told you that the last panel would disable the rest and set you free! Kekekekeke!!” Kite and Thrush were on the ground, but they were now on the side they were trying to get to before. As Kerrin turned to them, his laugh diminished, but the evil grin remained on his face, “It seems you were quick enough to escape the initial blast little girl, and you were even able to save your friend...But don’t think that means your safe….”

Heh heh. Don’t get cocky you smug bastard! Thrush laughed as he slowly stood. Now that the panels are gone, you’re mine. Thrush had a huge grin on his face, laughing maniacally I couldn't afford to use my weapons earlier to get past your traps, but now that you're right in front of me.....hehehe Thrush reached into his bag and pulled out a small capsule. He pressed the button on top of it, and with a puff of smoke, a rather large sledge hammer appeared. Kite, you go on ahead, I'll take him on myself If you let this bastard beat you, I'll come back and kill you myself. Kite then took off past Kerrin. "Don't think that I'll just sit idly by and let you leave." with a quick flick of his wrist, Kerrin sent three cards flying right for Kite head. Kite, however, quickly sliced through the cards and kept on moving. Hey! Your opponent is me! Thrush had jumped into the air and was about to come crashing down, swinging the large hammer over his shoulder. Kerrin quickly moved out of the way. The impact of the hammer destroyed the ground, causing a small crater. "Such power. Indeed your are proving to be a most entertaining foe."





*At the West Gate . . .*

Hyper Punch! "Icy Shield! Flaming Slash!" Hyper Kick! Verria and Parrot were exchanging and countering blows at an amazing rate. Parrot, however, wasn't fairing as well as Verria. Every time he would make contact with Verria's shield, a part of his body would be frozen. The ice didn't remain long though, as Parrot's increased body temp. quickly melted the ice right off. However, the constant freezing and warming of the body was starting to take effect. If he didn't find a way to get rid of her shield, he was going to lose. Shit! without him realizing, Parrot's legs didn't defrost in time. "Icy Ram!" Using her shield, Verria rammed into Parrot, forcing him into the ground, freezing his entire body in the process, except for his head. She stood over him with her sword pointed at his head. "It seems this would be my victory. If you had just surrendered, you could have came out of this unharmed" Parrot smiled and laughed. "Why do you laugh?" Heh heh. For a corrupt marine, you sure are different from what I expected.

Verria twitched at his comment. "If it were my choosing, I would not be doing this." Your choosing? What's Sheerer got on you that you think you don't have a choice? Verria hesitated for a moment before answering Parrot's question. Speaking to an enemy about such things isn't common in battle. "He's....my father." Your father, eh? If you know what he's doing is wrong, then why do you continue to follow him? Why not leave, or better yet, why not stop him yourself? "Because you do not know my father! His word is law. Anyone who tries to defy him shall suffer his wrath. I am no exception." Coward. "Wha- What did you say!?" that one word shook Verria deeply. I said you were a coward. Rather than facing your father, you choose to cower in fear. "Shut up! You know nothing!"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 25, 2011)

*Red Sun Rock - After the battle...*

As the villagers celebrated down at the bottom of the mountain, the taskforce along with Bannon were busy examining the chest in the destruction of Thickwater's former base. Lishura tensed up at Garrick's claim about Bannon and Volk. She came close to attacking him, but calmed down when Bannon spoke up. "Volk and I are hardly friends," Bannon said with his arms crossed as he sat on a nearby rock. 

The group was suddenly approached by countless soldiers in long white coats. Every soldier was wearing metal goggles similar to Volk's. The apparent leader of the squad stepped forward. _"Well done. We'll be taking care of everything from here."_

"You're part of Volk's Spade squads, aren't you?" Bannon asked as he stood up. _"Correct."_ Bannon lowered his eyebrows at the man up front. "And you conveniently show up now. You've been waiting for the seal over the island to vanish for more than just today, haven't you?"

_"Yes, we've been waiting for the all clear for almost a month now."_ Bannon smiled as he facepalmed. "And now that the mission's complete, you take the spoils. Volk was aware of what was really going on here. He just didn't want to get his hands dirty. I really should have seen this coming." Bannon looked over at the giant chest, then back at the squad. "What exactly is inside, anyway?"

_"We are not permitted to discuss that. Our orders are to take the chest back to Volk, and escort the pirates to Impel Down. Now please, if you would leave us to our work, we will confirm your victory here with the Admirals, and as promised, request a promotion for Garrick."_ Bannon turned back towards Garrick and narrowed his eyes at him. "Figures that'd be the thing that got you to agree with this," he said with a smile. As he turned to head back to the village, he turned to Glenn, Amelia and Hawthorne. "You three could really do better than being in this mongrel's crew. If you continue down this path of unquestioned justice, you might not like what you find. If you ever need to talk, I'm always open for some newbies in my employ." Bannon then stepped down the mountain, along with Lishura, back to the docks. He hoped to hitch a ride back to HQ from one of the villagers ships. After all, his current ship was useless now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 25, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justitce...*
Garrick scowled at the pencil necked geeks, all dressed up in some cheesy looking lab coats. He was about to tell them to go fuck off, but then when his promotion was mentioned, he quickly grinned. Commander Zane Garrick sounded quite nice to him. It was his old rank after all, before that goddamn Fleet Admiral had him court martialed for shooting one of his subordinates (that red headed bitch Clemens). Garrick briefly glanced at that twat Armstrong, the Fleet Admiral's niece. She had her uncles freewheeling attitude about justice, which  was the main reason why he disliked her so, but he'd bring her to the side of the light soon enough. Oh yes he would.

As Bannon headed off down the mountain path, Garrick flashed them the bird. *"NOW YOU KNOW WHAT IT FEELS LIKE TO WORK WITH TRUE SERVANTS OF JUSTICE BANNON. HAVE FUN BACK AT YOUR CUSHY DESK JOB!!"* Garrick growled in a booming voice. He wished that whore of his had made a move on him, Garrick would've ripped her a new one. Garrick glanced back at Hawthorne and Armstrong. *"What did he say to you two?" I couldn't hear him while I was trying to rip off this giant's big toe. *

Hawthorne spoke up. "I do believe that he called you a mong-"

Amelia clamped her right hand over Hawthorne's mouth and smiled at Garrick. "He said it was a pleasure to work with a legend such as yourself sir." Garrick glared back at Amelia, and spit at the floor. *"Damn fuckin straight..."* he grumbled. As Garrick turned his attention back to the transfer of the prisoners, Amelia flew off on a cloud towards Bannon and Lishura. She managed to reach the Marine duo, and dropped down beside them. Amelia produced a battered envelope from her back pocket and handed it to Bannon. 

"Could you please give this to my uncle...um...I mean the Fleet Admiral?" she asked. Bannon nodded and took the envelope. "Certainly. I'll deliver it to him at HQ." Amelia saluted in response. "Thank you sir, and I'll definitely take your advice to heart."
*
"ARMSTRONG WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU?!"* Garrick yelled from the top of the mountain. Amelia rolled her eyes, and flew back to Garrick on her cloud.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Entering Grand Line*

*Brolly Brandford*​
Once the entire crew had formed upon the ship and the other was long ago down the mountain, there was a brief intense moment between Duke and Shishi that caused Brolly to wobble on his feet. He sort of understood the situation, they were family that ate much food together, and they never wanted an empty seat at the table so they would always look after those on the ship. That is how he understood it in any case, and would respect that, looking out for the World Pirates from now on. They would help him in his dream, he in theirs.

  As the ship had begun its? descent down the Reverse Mountain and towards the true entrance of Grand Line it slammed against the rocks that stuck out from the sides. Before anyone could panic about the possible destruction or damaging to the ship Brolly took his knew ideal and put it to use. He raised both hands and jelly exploded from his palms, quickly sliding over the sides of the ship and forming a barrier to protect it from damage. After seeing the success of his work the chef shuffled happily and turned of the rest of the crew. They all spoke their dreams and goals, Brolly waved his hands yelling.
*?Brolly Brandford be Greatest Chef!?* He could feel his blood surging with excitement; he would truly taste all food that the world had to offer. Then cook it for all to taste

 The Norseman flew off the mountain and plummeted into Grand Line. Their new adventure had begun!


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa?lis*
​
 The beautiful marine gazed over the rail at the battle below. It was getting even wilder and another marine vessel had made an appearance he had not noticed until now. Though it was hideous in every form, nothing compared to his amazing vessel. Lysander dramatically swashed his hand in a fluid motion to gather the attention of his men, the marine that had escaped onto his ship seemed nothing but puzzled.
*?Protect my ship with your lives; there can be no failure this day, fuufufufu!?* He forced out, an arrogant smirk upon his lips.

 However just as he finished speaking sudden explosions shook the foundation of the ship, several men were blown backwards and the mast began to topple. Explosions sounded on the hull as well, though less fear was directed at that. Due to his huge amounts of wealth his father was able to modify the vessel to make it a fortress; however the blows on the mast were something else. The hue thing slowly began to come down until Lysander thrust his hand towards it.
*?Men, hold up that mast!?* A group of marine quickly circled the wooden stand and wrapped themselves around it, not without shocked faces of such a ridiculous request. 
*?Fufufufu! That should hold it until it?s fixed. Just stay there? *
Lysander swiftly turned to the edge of the ship, his anger overflowing his fear.
*?Who dares shoot at me, Lysander Heart Stealer Sa?lis!?* There was no answer in words, only gunfire along the deck. Lysander attempted to leap behind the rail to hide himself but somehow slipped on his long white coat and flipped backwards. The backward flip allowed him to avoid the oncoming bullets with sheer luck. His men gazed on with their eyes sparkling with awe and they all said in time.
*?Our Lieutenant is as amazing as alllaaa~ways!?* Sa?lis was on his behind on the deck, blinking in puzzlement. Though things did not die down just yet.

Another explosion shook the waves causing the Blazing Beauty to rock at the pressure. Lysander crawled up the rail and peeked over to see a massive tower collapsing until everything was hidden in dust clouds. He remained peeking, some of his men following suit. 
*?This is? I mean, fufu! The old man is not living up the name, hmmm??* He mocked. After the dust settled the rebels seemed to be retreating towards the castle, while the marines charged up the dock in chase. Lysander saw his chance for glory and prepared to order his men to overtake them and snag up the fleeing cowards. His order was halted as he saw the horde of marines being blown backwards and a Knight standing in their path. The beautiful marine squinted his eyes to see who it was.
*?Who is this? arrogant man??* The marine next to him grabbed a wanted poster from the Uccello Pirates bunch and passed it to him.
*?Sir, it is the man who was seen with the Uccello Pirates, but he is also a commander of the army in this kingdom. He must have brought the pirates here to cause mayhem, a foul traitor, Sir!?* The marine ran a gloved hand over his chin in thought as he watched what would befall them.
*?Make note of everything? we?ll be sure to report it all to the Admirals.?*


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 26, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates - Elaine Cruskent*

"Well, I've more or less figured her out," Elaine thought as she avoided the various projectiles directed at her. "She's a long-range fighter, just like me. She actually seems better at long-range than me, though. She doesn't seem to have any real limits on her spit attacks, judging from the way she's just throwing them out without any regard, and there's just too much variety."

The fortune teller ducked under an errant lightning bolt that happened to be targetting her randomly, dashing to safety. "If it weren't for these lightning bolts I could use The High Priestess to finish this. Also..." she looked down for a second, "My legs aren't going to last much longer if I keep using The Chariot."

"Quit running around!" Mollie yelled in between her attacks.

There was only one option left, so Elaine took it without hesitation. Since a long-range battle was not in her favour, she would naturally have to bring the fight to close quarters. That was a task easier said than done, especially with the strain on her legs. 

"Well, she's seen The High Priestess before, that's why she's throwing around all these lightning bolts like crazy, but these are easy to dodge," Elaine thought as she weaved her way through the attacks and towards Mollie. "And once I start getting close, she changes to fireballs instead with a larger radius to stop me so -"

*"The High Priestess!"* Elaine called out just as an onslaught of fireballs came at her, only to be harmlessly extinguished by her bubble shield. Her prediction had been right. "After this she'll definitely revert back to her thunderbolts so all I have to is switch back to The Chariot -"

"And I'm in." Elaine grinned as she sidestepped another lightning bolt and dashed in, face to face with Mollie.

"You don't seem worried at all," the fortune teller commented. "You look weak in close-range," Mollie replied bluntly. "Well, I can't say you're wrong," Elaine muttered bitterly. "Still, I can always change that."

A new card materialized in Elaine's left hand as she clenched her right hand into a fist and drew it back.

*"Strength."*

Her fist sunk into Mollie's stomach and blew her across the room. The girl slammed against the wall before falling to the floor in a crumpled heap.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 26, 2011)

Rek watched as Annie miraculously saved the day through use of one of her special bullets. And if that wasn't bad enough another individual capable of taking down scores of men with ease had blocked the way to the palace, and more importantly, the quickest way to get to the treasure he needs. 

But there other ways. While the main path was blocked, a city like this would have many alternate routes. Like the narrow alley blocked by debris from the fallen tower than Rek saw just now with his telescope/cane. Since the rebels were full retreat the only problem he saw was the piles of stonework in the way, and he had a couple of strong marines under his command that could clear the debris away. All he needed now was a big distraction so he could slip through. 

"McGrun." He called. The nervous commander approached Rek quickly. 

"Yes sir?" 

"Bombard that man. I will not have him get in the way of justice. And tell your men to take the side-streets, the rebels can't block all of them!"

"But sir, most of the streets are blocked by debris from the fallen tower..."

"Then have your men remove the debris. Now." 

As McGrun's soldiers climbed over the debris to get past the lone warrior, more cannon fire peppered the battlefield. While this happened Rek and his marines climbed over a stone block at the furthest sidestreet away from the fighting. The streets beyond were empty save for the occasional injured rebel, who was dispatched quickly as Rek made his mad dash towards the palace. He'll have to lose the marines with him soon, but as long as Annie hasn't found him yet then his plans were still going smoothly.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 26, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*











​
It was not long before the marines were reorganised and began to assemble their attacks. He was not underestimating them and was no tactical fool either. This being the case it did not change the weight on his heart and the death wish that stirred his emotions and actions. At the moment he was expendable yet the men who fought to protect this nation were the future, he had no future in this Kingdom and he was not blind enough not to realise that. Since the men of Shinpou were pulling back to the castle they would be able to finish off the marine forces fighting in the courtyard and lockdown the palace until Sheerer was defeated. He knew that man would be. Braska had complete faith in the Uccello Pirates ability and strength. This was indeed the Kingdom of Faith.

Due to the destruction of the tower most of the sideways past him had been cut off yet they were not impossible to bypass. Braska still held the main pathway and his honour would never allow him to move from, no matter what they threw at him. Something caught his eye as these thoughts flew from his mind, the marines were not advancing. His gaze flickered about the ships at the dock as they readied their canons with the sparks already flaring. A low growl escaped from his throat as he instantly slipped into a lower battle stance and began his own advancement. Canon balls exploded towards him at almost untraceable speeds. The impacts could he felt in the ground and at his back as he narrow avoided being slammed in a direct hit. One canon ball came straight towards him though with a swift downward slash of Rynias’ sword it was split in two and separated either side him, both sides exploding at his heel. The knight panted heavily as they prepared more canons, though luckily the marines had grown impatient and began to move.

  The marine known as McGrun had ordered hid men to clamber over the debris in pursuit of the rebels who had moved back on his command. Their mistake was they believed it was a retreat but Braska would do his best to neither allow them the displeasure of learning that first hand or even bypassing him. Drawing the inner chi that surged through his body the bloody warrior roared out once again.
*“Lionheart!” * Two powerful slashes slammed either side of him between the debris and the docks, blocking anymore of the marines making their way past him and causing them to once again be pushed backwards. He had not stopped them all unfortunately but he had faith in the people of his Kingdom. The marines whom had been denied entrance quickly drew arms and focused their attention back upon the Knight who blocked their path.
*“I am your enemy, defeat me… and you may pass.”* He said in a dark tone, his body heaving heavily and blood trickling from his form. He foresaw his death though it would have to wait until after he put all these monsters into the ground. 


*~The Castle of Shinpou~​*
 Fighting continued to wage throughout the courtyard, the small collection of Knights who had been directly under Braskas’ command battle the cluster of marines that the Guardian and Raven, Captain of the Uccello pirates, had left for them. Though in truth it was looking dire for them due to the fact their numbers simply being too few to fight against the marines that remained. The sound of cheering and roars filled the ear drums of all those present in the courtyard which even caused them to stop their fighting to listen. Like a wave of men the gates were filled by the rebels cheering, though there were more than before as if the entire nation had begun to assemble to save it from the grasp of tyranny. The marines stared wide eyed at the mass of the people and after a quick moment of consideration they lowered their weapons and surrendered. 

Gawain Highwind jogged up to one of the knights present in the courtyard as the people of Shinpou tied up the marines. A smile touched his lips before he saluted by placing his fist upon his heart.
*“Knight Jareth. You still stand.” *He said amusedly. Jareth shook his head before he directed his attention to the huge numbers of people securing the walls and gates. 
_“Knight Highwind… there were never this many rebels, it looks like half the city itself” _Gawain chuckled and nodded to his comrade.
*“Almost all, women and children have hidden in the forests and mountains, most men and even some women joined up with us along the road to the Palace, the city is almost empty. How fares the battle here?”* He asked as he began to make his way towards the castle. Jareth put a hand on his shoulder to stop him.
_“We can not; it seems all the gates have been locked. Some men tried to make it into the castle, however traps activated to seal them. Kerrin the Tricksters work no doubt. Those pirates Guardian Hextor brought fight in the castle already, our faith is in them. Saying that, I assume… Hextor remained at the dock?”_ Jareth wrinkled his nose at that, clearly not favouring the idea.
*“He did…” *The pair looked back to the gate to the south, their brows lowered and minds weighed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 26, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Raeyr sheathe his sword and threw one last contemptuous look towards Daniel's corpse before walking out of the room and into the hall. The first thing he saw was Bros sitting cross legged, leaning up against the wall and smoking his pipe. 

Raeyr grunted. "What happened to that priest?" 

Bros glanced up at Raeyr, his eyes blank and unseeing. He waited a long time before speaking. "Bad shit."

Raeyr grunted again. Bros could be pretty creepy when he wanted to be. "How's everyone else?"

Bros shrugged. "There was an earthquake a few minutes ago. I think that was Kent."

Raeyr nodded. "I felt it. Figures it was him. How about the girls?" 

"I'm fine," Elaine said, coming into the hall. She had Alexis' limp body in her arms bridal style, and was obviously struggling to support her. "But Alexis got hit pretty hard. I'm pretty sure that guy she fought drugged her, and she's taken some blows to the head."

"Got it," Raeyr said. "If Kent hasn't come by now he's either dead or too hurt to move. I'll go check." Elaine flopped down a good distance away from Bros and set to work making sure Alexis was comfortable. Bros continued to smoke his pipe, looking thoughtful and very much out of it.

Raeyr walked outside and immediately spotted Kent next to a large crater that held the smoking remains of Gyatso. He walked over to his captain, prodding the boy to see if he was awake. 

He was breathing, but out. Raeyr rolled his eyes and slung him over his shoulder, walking back inside. "C'mon. Let's get out of here."

"What about the machine? Shouldn't we destroy it?"

"Gyatso's dead, and I don't think anyone else has the capacity to actually use it correctly. Let's just get out of here."

*Several Hours later, aboard the Bonebuster...*

Elaine sat next to Kent, who was still sleeping. She shuffled through her deck of cards, but he heard wasn't really in it - she needed sleep. 

"Elaine?" Came Kent's voice. Elaine looked over to see her captain, awake but obviously in pain. "Elaine, what's the situation."

"We won," Elaine said. "We're back on the Bonebuster. You and Alexis are banged up pretty bad."

"I feel fine," Kent said, a bit confused. 

"Thats because I had Bros pump full of enough Morphine to put down an elephant. It's a wonder you're awake."

Kent was silent for a moment. Then, "We need medical attention."

"Yeah, I'd kinda figured that one out."

"If that was Clearwater," Kent said, his brow furrowing in concentration, "then we should be close to the Castle." He paused. "That's where Archeleone is..." He coughed and attempted to sit up in his bed, but Elaine pushed him back down. "Tell whoever's steering the ship to head Northwest from Clearwater. The Castle should be visible for miles. I'll explain when we get closer."


_And so the Cipher Pirates sailed away from Clearwater once and for all. With their Captain and Navigator down the situation was dire, but the remaining three crew members continued on, determined to make it to The Castle. But as they sailed closer and closer to their destination, the crew found it nearly impossible to shake a sense of growing unease..._​
*Arc 4: No Island for Old Gods: Close
Arc 4: The Lion's Castle: Begin​*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 26, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol: Southern Mountain*
"This isn't fair, they could at least give me a blanket! I HAVE ON A FREAKIN' KIMONO!!!" Ursla Tizzo yelled through the bars of her prison cell. The masseuse walked back towards the small campfire in her cell and huddled around it. She ripped off bits and pieces of her kimono to fuel the flames, but it was still only a miniature fire. Ursla wasn't exactly a girl scout, though. It's surprising that she was able to construct that.

_"KEEP IT DOWN, PRINCESS!!!"
"NO ONE WANTS TO HEAR YOU WHINE ALL NIGHT!"
"EXCEPT MAYBE IN BED!"
"WE'RE ALL COLD, Y'KNOW!"_

"How dare those silly riff-raff speak to me in such a way." The masseuse said from within her cell. She would periodically use her soothing ability to make herself feel as if her body was at regular temperature, but even that could go so far.

**RUMBLE RUMBLE*​*
Part of the mountain shook for a bit. "SHUT UP PUNY GIRL OR IMA PULVERIZE YA!" A muffled, deep voice boomed.

_"Now look what you did!"
"Don't upset the Chief Guard of this mountain!"
"He'll bring the entire mountain down!"
"We'll all die!"_

Because of the shaking, a pile of snow fell off the ceiling and dropped on Ursla's flame, extinguishing it. Ursla placed her hand over her face and leaned against the wall. 

"Keep it together, Ursla, keep it together...."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 26, 2011)

*With the XMS and their awesome ninja outfits......*
Each of the XMS disagreed on Lucio's plan. If it was left up to him to free everyone, well, everyone would probably be dead. So, the plan was now changed so that each principle member of the XMS would take on a room themselves and save the hostage inside. Each of them split up and proceeed to do so.

Lt. Commander Lucio crept along the ship like a ninja infiltrating an Imperial Palace. He hummed the _Mission Impossible theme_ quite loudly, which was extremely stupid. A real ninja wouldn't be making so much as a sound as they maneuvered about. Lucio made his way below the deck into the cargo room. He hid behind a large tower of boxes as pirates kept watch.

"Lt. Commander/ninja/future Fleet Admiral Lucio is about to solve another case and save the day..." Lucio whispered to himself. He looked around the corner to see a guard coming. He looked around the corner in front of him to see a guard approaching from that direction as well. 

*"Phase!"* Lucio called out before holding his breath and phasing through the boxes. He he remained between them until he though the guards had past.

_"Did you hear something?"_ The first guard asked.

_"Nope, did you?"_ The next guard asked as they passed each other.

Lucio then phased back through the boxes. "DAMN, am I clever?!" Lucio said aloud.

_"Hey, you!"_ The first guard said. Lucio took out the man in one sword draw. 

_"George, you ok?!"_ The next guard said as he came charging around the tower of boxes. No one was there.

"OVER HERE!!!" Someone called out from the previous side. The guard pulled out a pistol and began shooting through the cargo boxes.

_"Whoever you are, you're dead now!"_ The guard said.

"I'm yet alive!" Lucio sliced the guard across his back, easily defeating him.

The Lt. Commander continued until he came upon a trail of blood. He followed the crimson trail until he reached the boiler room. "Why would they keep hostages in here?!" Lucio thought to himself. Lucio kicked the door down in a dramatic fashion.

"I'M HERE TO SAVE YOU!!!" Lucio yelled. "Oh yea, I forgot I could phase through stuff now...."

*POW!*

Lucio opened his eyes to see that he was now tied up with a man who appeared to be a king, a small boy and a dead body. Before hiim stood a man with long black hair. He held a sword in his hand that was covered in blood.

"So this is what they sent to rescue you fools?" The man said.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 27, 2011)

*Lt. Commander Raptor vs The Devil King*

Raptor pressed forward on Dante, wildly swinging downward with his large blade. Dante continues to deflect each attack with his pitch fork but he is continually being backed down, _"That annoying cowboy freak got me tired..."_ he thinks to himself, _"But I refuse to lose now!"_

He takes a deep breath before shouting, *"Hell Fire!"* and releasing a blaze of flames from his mouth as he does so, "Your a tricky one aren't you," he swings his blade, deflecting most of the flames but a still break through and burn him.

Dante looks with a look of content as he sees the man's arm burn but the look fades quickly as he feels several sharp pains in his chest and something pierces it. He clenches his chest and feels what stabbed into him, "Teeth...?" he asks, observing the group of large white teeth before ripping them out.


"No, your not imagining things Devil King," he rips the sleeve off of his slightly burnt arm and holds his blade out towards Dante, "Draco here has quite a few tricks," he swings in an upward motion, another row of large teeth shooting towards the pirate.

Dante dashes to the side, one of the teeth still piercing his shoulder but he pays it no mind, _"I can't stay at this range,"_ he rushes forward, slashing down a few of the teeth attacks as he presses. 

"Your right, what was I thinking? I'd much rather take your head up close and personal!" they slam their blades into each other and clash, *"Hell Bats!"*

Several miniature portals form around the two and demonic bats fly out and begin attacking Raptor, "Gah, so you have a bunch of annoying little pets,"
 he says as they take chunks out of his flesh, "Well I just have one big one," he spins around and swings his blade but it begins to transform, an enormous dinosaur head coming out of the tip, head butting Dante and sending him crashing through a few buildings.

"What in the world..." he says while slowly rising. He walks out of the hole he made in the building on entry and quickly spots the white haired marine, as he was atop an enormous dinosaur, "So what do you think of my buddy Draco?" he asks, standing with his arms crossed on the beast's head.

"I think I'm going to be needing a bigger staff..."

*Marcus vs Jak Jak*

"Get back here coward!" Marcus barks, chasing after the boy genius as he flies around the room, "Fine I'll just cut you down!" he shouts, slamming his knee into the air and sending an X of air at the pirate. He twists to avoid it and it simply cuts a hole in the ceiling.

"You want me to stop running? Fine, I'll display some more of my genius!" he clicks a button and several tops shoot out of his backpack and spin towards the marine.

"Eh?" they begin to explode one by one, Marcus getting caught in the outer edges of each of them, the force sending him back.

"Bahahahaha! Run my little puppet! I guess even your inferior intellect knows that explosions hurt!" he says as he continues to fire the attacks.

"Guess I'd better try _that_," he comes to a complete stop and stares down the pirate, "Giving up? Guess I'll just end it here and now," he says before firing out two more tops.

Marcus reaches out and grabs one in each hand, *"Link..."* he can feel himself become one with each of the tops, *"Downgrade..."* there is a pause and suddenly there is a small pop in between each of his hands, a bit of smoke escaping through the cracks of his fingers.

"Whaaaat?" Jak Jak shouts, dumbfounded, "What, the boy genius can't figure it out?" he scoffs, "Well it's really quite simple. My Devil Fruit allows me to link with items and adjust their form and strength with my willpower. I linked with your tops and rather than upgrade them as I normally do I lowered my will and caused them to weaken immensely."

Jak stares with his jaw dropped for a bit, "Uh, well I obviously planned for that! You can never be too careful! Onto Plan 2!" he shouts, reaching into his backpack.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 27, 2011)

*Marine HQ/Three days after the incident at Red Sun Rock*

Bannon sat in the chair opposite to the Fleet Admiral's desk. As Archer looked over the report of the mission, he briefly peeked from behind the papers at the Commodore. He then moved his eyes back down to the report, and set it down on the desk. He looked over at the letter of recommendation the Spades had left behind regarding Garrick's promotion. "Everything seems to be in order."

"Right. Miss Kimiko might have told you I needed to talk about something else though," Bannon said with an unusually serious tone.

"Yes." 

"Something about that chest we found...it's making me uneasy. And my powers didn't seem to work on it back at the island. Thickwater mentioned that whatever's inside holds the secret to locating one of the Ancient Weapons. While it's fortunate that the government has possession of it now, I'm concerned about what Volk's intentions are with it."

"Hm, you and me both. But Volk has the authority of the World Government itself on his side. Unfortunately I can only do so much. However, I don't trust him either. There's something about him, he has been a long time supporter of the marines and has provided us with all our technological advances. But I get the feeling he doesn't really care about the government or justice in general. I'll keep an eye on him." Bannon sighed and hung his head down. "I guess that's all I can ask for for now."

*Somewhere in the Grand Line/Volk's Factory*

The large chest sat in the center of the enormous laboratory. "So this is the so called Red Chest I've heard so much about..."

*"Indeed. Within this chest is the key to locating one of the Ancient Weapons. The one that I have had my eye on in particular. Even the government hasn't been able to get any information regarding it's location or how to find it. But this chest is the key to doing so. Speaking of the key, I currently have my specialist working on locating it. Soon enough, we'll have the first piece of the puzzle."*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> Because of the shaking, a pile of snow fell off the ceiling and dropped on Ursla's flame, extinguishing it. Ursla placed her hand over her face and leaned against the wall.
> 
> "Keep it together, Ursla, keep it together...."




*Great Blizzard Gaol ~ The Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*










​
  It had been a while now since he found himself bounded into his prison. Word of those he held close as family being executed weekly found its’ way to him until he was the only remained of the Fishman Pirates. Sandrei knew his execution was close as well but he lacked the motivation to attempt any sort of escape. What would be the point, his crew were dead and he had been defeated, his place was in these dark halls until the icy grip of death curled its’ fingers around his throat. He held his cell alone and had since he arrived, shackles holding his arms and feet as he was placed in the darkened shadow of the room. Water was given to him under supervision. A creature that was as skilled using it as a weapon as he was was something to be weary off. Of course he was not the most dangerous pirate held here though he was not unknown. Wave Surfer.

  Time had lost much meaning to him over the period of being collared by the humans. Sandrei had all but given up any meaning or hope until his death, that was until a certain woman was stored into his cell. After all this time they finally decided to give him some company with a rather stunning human female at that. The Fishman remained silent shackled in the corner of the room, the lack of light hiding his presence. He studied her as she spoke and stirred the rest of the prison in annoyance; even the Chief Guard was annoyed at her complaining. A smirk grew over his lips as he found amusement in her actions and discontent. The fire went out and darkness completely filled their cell, the woman naming herself Ursla seemed fairly ignorant of his presence. 

After a short period of time he decided it was best to let her know of her roommate. He lightly shuffled in his shackles causing them to rattle against the wall and ground before speaking in his gruff tone. 
_“First roommate in a long time… I’m Sandrei. What brings you to the fine dining of Blizzard Gaol?”_ He asked while moving slightly more into the light. A shark Fishman, a long sharp fin down his spine and a row of sharp teeth behind his lips. He gazed over to her as he spoke clearly held by metal to keep him from escaping.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Rek watched as Annie miraculously saved the day through use of one of her special bullets. And if that wasn't bad enough another individual capable of taking down scores of men with ease had blocked the way to the palace, and more importantly, the quickest way to get to the treasure he needs.
> 
> But there other ways. While the main path was blocked, a city like this would have many alternate routes. Like the narrow alley blocked by debris from the fallen tower than Rek saw just now with his telescope/cane. Since the rebels were full retreat the only problem he saw was the piles of stonework in the way, and he had a couple of strong marines under his command that could clear the debris away. All he needed now was a big distraction so he could slip through.
> 
> ...



As Rek pondered a way to free himself of his increasingly troublesome Marine entourage, suddenly a canister dropped in front of their path. Rek's eyes widened, recognizing what it was. Too late however. *BABOOM!* The canister exploded in a corona of white light. The Marines howled in pain as they felt their retina's fried from the intense burst of light, totally blinding them. It was only a temporary effect of course. 

Right on cue crackling gun fire rang out from the rooftops above. Rek scrambled for cover, blindly sprawling to the floor. He could hear counter gun fire, punctuated by even more screams. There was another flash bang sound. Rek could hear someone drop to the ground, then the sounds of bones snapping, followed by more screams, and finally silence. Rek stood back up in a daze. His vision slowly began to return to him, at first extremely fuzzy. A voice called out from somewhere behind him. 

*"Vinewhip Round!"* 

Something struck Rek with a jolting impact, dropping him back to his knees. Wriggling green vines, with the tencile strength of steel, engulfed his arms and entire upper body, totally restricting his movement. Rek heard a clicking sound. He looked up and saw the blurry, but oh so familiar sight of the business end of a smoking revolver. The woman who held the gun was also oh so familiar to him. She seemed to have received a hit in the scuffle, as blood trickled down her neck. 

"Of all the ugly mugs in the world, yours was the last I expected to see," Annie said. "What are you doing here fool?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> As Rek pondered a way to free himself of his increasingly troublesome Marine entourage, suddenly a canister dropped in front of their path. Rek's eyes widened, recognizing what it was. Too late however. *BABOOM!* The canister exploded in a corona of white light. The Marines howled in pain as they felt their retina's fried from the intense burst of light, totally blinding them. It was only a temporary effect of course.
> 
> Right on cue crackling gun fire rang out from the rooftops above. Rek scrambled for cover, blindly sprawling to the floor. He could hear counter gun fire, punctuated by even more screams. There was another flash bang sound. Rek could hear someone drop to the ground, then the sounds of bones snapping, followed by more screams, and finally silence. Rek stood back up in a daze. His vision slowly began to return to him, at first extremely fuzzy. A voice called out from somewhere behind him.
> 
> ...



'Well this was new' was the second thing Rek thought when we tried to struggle out of his binds. The first thing he thought though was 'oh no, she found me, she found me, she found me'. 

"My dear Annie, how are you?" Rek said, regaining his composure even as he smelled the scent of gunpowder coming from Annie's revolver. "It's been what, two months, maybe three, since we last crossed paths? Tell me, what made you decide to throw me to the dogs and leave me for dead? And just when I considered giving you a raise." Here he added a bit the Meiki Meiki no mi's power. Annie was smart enough not to put up with his bullshit, but if he used his powers well enough he'll be able to bluff his way out of this.



Somewhere on the rooftops a lithe figure was observing the war impassively. Somewhere in this mess was her mark, and it was about time she caught him. The figure jumped off the roof and struck down both rebel and marine as they continued to fight in the alleys. He'd be hiding in places like this, because there was no wall of aristocracy or wealth or fake identities he could get behind. It was all a matter of knowing how to flush him out.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 27, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol: Southern Mountain*
"Why me, why me, why me!" Ursla gribbed the freezing bars of her jail cell while looking out at the snowy tundra that loomed out before her. To be completely honest, it looked as if all hope was lost. How could they survive sub-zero temperatures while sitting in a tiny cell carved into the side of huge mountains? To add fuel to the flames, if they were to miraculously escape from their cells, their were four elite prison guards awaiting them, an army of killer rabbits, thousands upon thousands of guards, about 10 feet of snow, and the ocean was approximately three miles away from the prison. 

Suddenly, from the darkest end of the cave, came a rattling sound. Ursla head turned towards the direction from which the noise came. The masseuse backed up against the bars of her cell, "Who's there?! Answer me!" She demanded.

?First roommate in a long time? I?m Sandrei. What brings you to the fine dining of Blizzard Gaol?? A gruff voice responded. From the shadows, Ursla could faintly make out the silhouette of a rather large figure. The person didn't appear to be that of a human's size. Light from the moon reached into the cell and revealed Ursla's cell-mate.

"EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! You filthy piece of fish scum!!! Keep away from me!!!" Ursla said as she once again backed against the bars of the cell as if they were going to actually move. "How *dare* they put me in the same cage as an ugly fish! Do they know who I am?! I request an immediate change in cells! Do you hear me out there?!"

The fishman by the name of Sandrei didn't do anything. He sat there with a solemn look upon his face. This definitely wasn't the first time something of this nature happened to him. In fact, he was probably used to such a reaction. Ursla glared at the fishman with eyes full of hate and disgust, this was preposterous.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Shirley leaned towards Rose and grinned. "So you in kid?" she asked in a conspiratorial tone. Rose thought it over, a break out, mass mayhem and chaos, not to mention plenty of guards to wallop. The choice was rather obvious to a  girl like her. "Heck yeah!" Rose said enthusiastically, and cracked her knuckles. "But I don't really care about your revolution or whatever Granny. I just wanna to find my nakama and break on out of here," Shirley twitched visibly at being called Granny...again, for like the hundredth time. "Listen kid if you call me granny one more time I'm gonna-"  

A guard quietly walked up to their cell and coughed audibly. Shirley paused and turned towards him. The guard slyly scratched the right side of his nose before walking off. Shirley grinned and laughed wildly. Rose looked at her in confusion. "Huh? what was that about?"  Shirley slapped Rose on the back, causing her to lurch forward involuntarily. "It's almost time!" Shirley exclaimed with a mad glint in her eyes. 

The revolutionary woman explained to Rose how the resistance had several guards on the inside, strategically positioned in each of the mountains that made up the Great Blizzard Gaol. They were now getting everything ready, and relaying the signal to the other prisoners that she had recruited to their side. Shirley could see that Rose hadn't gotten all of it. The girl really was as dumb as rocks. Sirley sat back against the bunk with an expectant face, and lit another cigarette.

"Now we wait." she said. 

"Wait for what?" 

"You'll see..." 

_Great Blizzard Gaol Monitoring/Communication Center..._
Dozens of guards sat before rows of monitors, each one wired to the countless den den mushi recorders set up in every mountain. This chamber  was both the eyes and ears of the prison. Almost nothing happened that they couldn't see from this room. Things seemed to be running normally, until a guard stood up from his monitor. "I've lost den den mushi feed 27!" Another voice spoke up. "Feed 92 is out!" Within seconds all the monitors in the room flicked to static images. 

"I can't get a signal from the other mountains. I don't like this!" the chief monitor declared. "Inform the Warden immediately. We need to order a full lock down immed-"

*BABOOOOOOM! *

The chamber shook violently. Chunks of frozen rock and ice fell from the ceiling, causing the guards to scatter. Three more sudden explosions could be felt, even from their position. "What was that?!" 

*Eastern/Southern/Northern Mountains...*
Loud klaxon like alarms could be heard. Squads of guards ran down to the base of the mountain where a massive explosions had been reported. However a handful of guards stealthily swept past each of the cells, opening each one as they went.

_The Western Mountain... _ 
Rose watched with fascination as a guard walked up to their cell and opened it. He walked up to Shirley and presented her with two giant kukri blades. Each curved blade was as big as Rose was. The guard nodded his head respectfully. "Long live the revolution!" 

"Long live the revolution, and supreme commander Fluck!" Shirley replied, taking the blades with a relish in her eyes. "How are our people?" she asked him. 

"Those who've infiltrated the prison, and the one's you've recruited, are heading to the rendezvous point as planned." 

Shirley nodded, then glanced at Rose, already the sounds of wild panic and screaming could be heard getting close. "Things are gonna get intense kid. The Warden of this place is no joke, and we've probably only got a few minutes before the Marines are alerted. You sure you still wanna try and get to your crew in all this mess?" 

Rose thumbed her nose at the woman, a mischievous grin on her face. "Nothing's gonna stop me from walloping that ugly fur coat guy and finding my crew...*Granny!*" Shirley smiled at the kid. She'd let the Granny bit slide for now.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol ~ Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*










​

The Fishman watched her silently with a dignified expression sitting on his features, she scrambled to the door and yelled out to change cells, showing nothing but disgust for whom and what he was. Sandrei remained sat in his corner of the cage while calmly waiting for her explosion to die down. He was no green to these sorts of reactions; many humans are sceptical of Fishmen and some wanted to see them all dead. Many pirates who had visited Grand Line however were usually more familiar with characters of his nature. As these thoughts processed through his mind he focused his attention back on Ursla, who was still yelling out in disgust, giving him a dark glare. After all that was responded was for her to shut her mouth and stop whining, Sandrei let out a low sigh and lent his back against the wall once more.

_“First cellmate in so long is not only very loud but a Fishman hater. My last few days will be heaven, I’m sure.”_ He said jokingly, a small smirk on his features that briefly showed his sharp teeth. It was a few days he had left until his own execution was to be carried out. His slam eyes lingered down to the shackles that held him, they had clasped his hands so long without much strength but he had given into them. That was his fate; he was no fool to Yet seeing the enthusiasm of this woman, no matter how negative it was too him reminded him of the seas and the adventure to have in it. Had he given up too easily? Was this hole really where he was supposed to end? Eventually once her yelling had stopped and only a nasty glare remained Sandrei settled his gaze upon the woman who shared his fate.
_“Settle down, princess, they ain’t usually ones to bow to pirates demands”_ Said once again, with a hint of mockery. While his tone was gruff and masculine there was sometimes a hint of sarcasm lingering in the words. He was not exactly the most polite Fishman to run into even if he was not openly insulting. He continued to speak before she got the chance to cut him off and yell to him to be silent or some such. He suspected she would try to command him.  
_“Your crew musta been captured too, eh? Heh, Nakama spread out over the mountains and they put you here alone… something that never sat well with me. A woman like you is way too young to die in a hell hole like this.”_
His eyes ran over the ice that had fallen onto the fire and had begun to melt into water, the sight causing his brow to curl in consideration.

 Suddenly an explosion could be heard off in the distance, some more ice toppling into the cell. Sandrei had heard word of some sort of escape plan but of course had not been involved, who would trust a Fishman Pirate, but whispers had still circled between the pirates. Sandrei settled his gaze back on Ursla, alarms ringing down the halls and the sounds of feet slamming not far from their cell. If those pirates had gotten out, many of them had not a shred of decency and had been locked in these cells alone for a very long time and this woman was a very beautiful human. He did not need to be a detective to consider what could be on their minds now they were free. While he may look monstrous compared to some pirates, when it came to matters like those he could not care less for them. A smirk ran over his lips, there was no choice.
_“Seems like they’ve started already. Alotta lonely human men out there, I suppose I will help get you to your Nakama safe and sound.”_ With that he tensed his body, growling in intensity until he pulled himself free from the rusty shackles, the wall cracking behind him. Marines always unpredicted Fishman strength, even more so due to his complete compliancy. The giant Shark pushed himself to his feet and wandered over to the melted ice, he placed his hand into the liquid which was soon followed by a sigh of relief. Afterwards, he rose to his feet and looked over to the likely still disgusted pirate.
_“So… you wanna get outta here alive, or not… or hell, even alive with one of these scumbags? Up to you, Princess.”_


----------



## Gaja (Mar 27, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
Semmy took it uppon himself to take out another opponent from the bounty hunter group. He was the only one from his crew to do so, while Keng was fighting his guy, and Levy was finishing off his opponent. Dante dispatched the leader rather quickly and, as always, brutally. But right after he did so the Devil Kings were attacked by a marine squad, and Dante being the badass that he was went straight for their commanding officer.

"*Kuma Ken!*"

Semmy smashed his fist into the body of Earp, sending the human away. He wanted to end this one quickly, but the human just would go down. Plus he used a katana and an axe, which was just troublesome as Semmy had to use his swords as well. "You pirate fuckers.... I'll take you all down!!!"

Semmy looked at him, feeling the fatigue from his fight with Jones. Although he did eat and rest a bit, he just fought a strong and tough guy. Looking at Earp through his shades he showed no signs of pain or fatigue, but the truth was that he was getting tired and was looking for ways to end this one as soon as possible and help Dante take care of the Marines. The fodder of their crew separated and one part went off to gather supplies like Dante originally commanded, while the other went back to the ship and mounted the cannons, opening fire on the marines, and allowing Dante to focus on his opponent. Semmy and Earp engaged again, metal clashed once more and Semmy could see that Earp wasn't gonna go away easy, he had to smash him.

"*Sorry little one... but I can't lose here. Not to you... not to your awesome looking friend... not to anyone, for my captain has FAITH in me!!!*"

The large animal launched itself forward, Earp going towards him, dropping his katana to the ground and holding his axe with both hands. The human was tired, despite not showing it, and had massive problem competing with the pure power of Semmy, so he would sink this axe of his into the pandas body and kill him right here and now.

*A caged animal ~ Blizzard Gaol*​
A lone figure sat in his cell, it had been some time since he was locked up in this place. And for what? For giving some punk a beating, that he deserved. The world was not fair anymore, it had no more rules. And even if you followed them, you wouldn't get your reward. So there was only one route to take, your own. Moving his head to his right, the young muscular man could hear explosions.

His shackles made that sound again, ow how he hated that sound. But soon enough he wouldn't have to hear it any longer. Any moment now, he would taste freedom once again...

Seconds later his cell door opened, and as a result of that a wicked smile spread across the mans face. The Naniwa Tiger had just got his freedom ticket and he had every intent on using it.

*Billy D. Woodpecker, The Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue*​
Billy looked at one of the 5 sisters yelling at him. He had ruined her journey? You can't ruin a journey just by meeting the future pirate king, what kind of nonsense was that??? Billy was confused, but then as he was gonna propose a solution, and that was being that they should all have milk and take a nap Billy saw something almost as awesome as his flying first mate.

A big, GIANT, HUGE bearded man with a hacksaw over his shoulder had just lifted him of the ground. Instead of being frightened like any regular human would Billy had stars in his eyes. "Suggeeeee! Ossan you must join my crew as well!!!!" Having such a cool Ossan on their ship would boost their awesome-o-meter big time.

But then Billy was given a 1 million Beli bill for the damage. Shocked how greedy the Ossan was, Billy yelled out. "ARA!!!??? I take it back, you are too greedy to be Jackal's buddy, but we need a banker???" But a sharp look in Joseph's eyes cut off the rambling of the Woodpecker and he started going through his pockets. Taking out a handful of coins Billy offered them to Joseph. Their total? 48 beli.

Joseph shook his head, and one sister yelled out pointing at Billy. "999.952 beli to go!!!" Sliding out of his favorite yellow shirt Billy landed on his feet. "YOSH!!! Then from this day on, the raft building prodigy Billy D. Woodpecker will work for you!!! Nice to meet you all!!!" Why he yelled when he introduced himself only Billy knew, but he would pay off his debt, he wouldn't have anyone say that he was not a good boy. Billy was a good boy damn it, so he bowed once to introduce himself.

But before he could have been given any orders on what to work the red haired boy asked J2. "Ara? When is lunch-time? Ara!!! I just realized that you are my worst nightmare when it comes to hide and seek!!!!" How was he supposed to remember how many sisters there would be in a game, and what each of their names were if all had the same clothes, except one in the back, J6 no doubt, who stood out. "Ara, Ossan, do you eat carrots? They are good for old people's eyes, young people too!!! Yosh, but don't mix them with milk, or else...." They should just listen to him on that one...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 27, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol: The Great Escape!*
*WooooOOOOooooooOOOOOO!*​Sirens rang out through the snowy tundra that is the Blizaard Gaol. Guards armed themselves and prepared for a possible prison break. They loaded up their water-shotguns and grenades. The tamed Louphins also scurried up the mountain, hungry to rip through human flesh. Even during all the chaos, all of the jailers kept a calm demeanor, as if they were expecting such an event.

*Chief Warden's Office*
Deep down beneath the Blizzard Gaol where it was even _colder,_ lies the Chief Warden's office. It was a very secure bonker that he had created just for him. It was rare to ever see the Warden unless there was an emergency. There are only two instances in which one would be able to see him:

1.When you're being brought to the Blizzard Gaol.
2. He's about to kill you.

A very nervous guard knocked at the door. Sweat dripped down his face and quickly turned into ice because of the temperature.

"Vhat is it?" A deep voice responded from within the metallic door.  

_"Uh-uhh-uhhh.....request for entry, sir!"_

"Dhis better ve good." A series of locks were unlocked and the door flew open. The Chief Warden was sitting on a a large, velvet red cough while reading the paper. There was a giant fireplace in the back of the room that led all the way up to the surface.

_"W-w-well sir, I'm sure you've heard already, but a prison break is currently underway!"_

"I know. I've already been contacted via den den vushi. The Chief Guards vill handle everything."

_"Yes....but sir....it looks like this was planned! Already, several *high profile prisoners* have escaped! One of them is the Revolutionary Commander!!! Also, that Phoenix D. Rose girl, the Fleet Admiral's niece!"_

Gustav froze. The newpaper in his hand burst into flames. "Vying to pull a vast one over me?! Alert Vice Warden Quam! I shall put this down myself! I won't allow anyvone to leave!" The warden walked under the fire place and transformed into steam. He then shot up through the chimney at an extremely high speed. 

*Southern Mountain: With Ursla and Sandrei*
The fishman was surprisingly nice to Ursla despite the masseuse talking down on his as if he was a shed and she was a skyscrapper. He offered to help her escape, but Ursla wasn't so sure.

"How do I know I can trust a fish?" Ursla said suspiciously. 

"You don't have to trust me, you know. We can both stay here if that's what you desire." Sandrei responded calmly.

Then it hit Ursla. Either she can accept the Fishman's offering and escape from the cell. Or, she could decline and be locked up in the cell for the rest of her days with the pathetic fish. Her choice was clear as day.

"Fine then, fis.....I mean, Sandrei. Break those bars and release us both. Don't expect me to feel indebted to you, though. I will never be indebted to a common fish!" Ursla recognized the kindness and patience the fishman was showing, it didn't go unnoticed. No one, save for Rose and the Phoenix Pirates, had ever offered to help the masseuse willingly. She wasn't as disqusted with Sandrei as it appeared.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 27, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol ~ Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*​

After a bit of reluctance the woman known as Ursla accepted his offer for assistance. She did not correct him on his suspicions that she was in this prison alongside her friends, nor that she was a pirate either, so taking her to her nakama now became his priority. He was no saint or hero, he did not offer to help her out of some code of honour, it was more along the lines to get a little revenge at the marines. If they had gone to the trouble of separating her from her crew that would lead one to believe they were a large threat together, and if he could help along a little mayhem for this a lot to bring forth there was no harm in it. Was there a growing desire to live finally seeing a pirate who was not some human scumbag stealing from weaklings? Possibly. He would cross that bridge when he came to it.

  For now Sandrei had a princess to escort and he would make sure this cargo was not too badly damaged. Once she accepted his offer for help, and even called him by his name which caused a small smirk to twitch in the corner of his lips, he turned towards the bars and rotated his arm.
_?Been a while? keep back?_ He said. With the water from the melted ice now giving him a bit of substance, the Fishman slid apart his feet and brought back his right arm bent at his side, while the left palm raised up in front of him in a defensive position. Of course there was nothing to defend from but it was simply the stance needed to perform his famous Fishman Karate. 
_?Fishman Karate: Palm Thrust?_ He said, his smirk growing for his sharp teeth were in view. With his right arm thrust forwards and slammed into the cell door like a wrecking ball. A moment passed as the pressure was recongised, and suddenly the large door was blown back from the entrance and was set flying off its? hinges. Sandrei shook his hand after his strike before moving to the side to let her out first.

_?You were brought here recently, lead the way. Any one tries to lay a finger on you, I?ll deal with ?em?_ He said as a matter-of-factly in a calm tone. The Fishman leaned out the doorway as he spoke peering for any obstacles they may come across. His cold blood began to plummet through his veins, this is what he needed, a reason to fight, all he was looking for all this time was an excuse. Perhaps getting this woman to her friends would open more opportunities. The tall shark would follow Ursla where she lead almost like a bodyguard.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 27, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Rear Admiral Kimiko boarded the prison transport that would be ferrying her back to her ship, located miles away at the ice locked coastline. She was glad to be leaving this frozen wasteland behind, already yearning for the warmth of her office back at Marineford. She smiled inwardly as the image of a frazzled Fleet Admiral trying to keep up with a mound of paperwork, and numerous meetings, all left unattended without her there to coordinate it all for him. He was a great man, closeted pervert though he was, but simply had no patience for the dirty work of administration. 

As Kimiko sat back on the giant sled, suddenly a powerful explosion could be heard from the mountain behind them. Kimiko spun around and saw a plume of orange flames and black smoke rising from the base of the northern mountain. Three more explosions rocked the other mountains in sequence, each one as vicious as the first. Kimiko narrowed her eyes. That was no accident, no it was a coordinated assault. Panicked voices rung out from the guards den den mushi communicators, exclaiming something about a riot. 

"Did he say riot?" Kimiko asked in disbelief.    

One of the guards nodded with a wide eyed face. "It looks like it maam."

Kimiko immediately reached into her fur coat and produced a black den den mushi. "Who are you calling maam?" the guard asked in a frantic voice. "What does it look like? I'm calling for reinforcements...*Marine reinforcements*," Kimiko responded. The guard became even more agitated. "With all due respect maam, the Chief Warden doesn't like outside elements interfering when there's a problem." 

"I don't give a damn what he likes. He's still just one man. There are multiple pirates in that prison with bounties exceeding 100 million. Big Knife Shirley, and the Crone couple just to name a few. They're dangerous world class criminals that must not be let out into the world again. All necessary precautions must be taken!"  Kimiko alerted her ship to raise a priority one beacon to all of the closest and most powerful Marines available, even any nearby Shichibukai ( those who bothered to listen to Marine summons at least). If the riot escalated then it would take several high level Marine assets to clean up the mess. 

"Keep an eye out for any unwanted visitors!" Kimiko ordered, leaping out the sled and landing gracefully to the frozen ground. "It's three miles of thick ice and frozen hell all around us. Who could possibly get in this far?" the guard asked skeptically. 

"Just do it!" Kimiko barked back. She hitched her glasses a bit higher up her petite nose and opened her fur coat, revealing a golden hilted rapier strapped to her belt. Kimiko quickly made her way to the closest mountain. So much for the warmth of her office.  

*The Western Mountain...*
The guard, who was really a revolutionary in disguise, unlocked Rose's seastone cuffs. Like a jolt of lightning she felt her strength return, all of the pent up energy that had been held back by the seastone suddenly erupted to the surface, making her tremble like a volcano ready to blow. Rose let out a giant roar that filled the entire corridor, and laughed wildly. There was no better feeling in the world then freedom.

"I FEEL AWESOME!!!!!!!!" she screamed.

Shirley chuckled. "Well aren't you the chipper one." The revolutionary woman casually sauntered out of the cell, spinning around the two giant kukri blades that she wielded. Rose ran past her excitedly, and sprung into the corridor. Wild eyed prisoners were already out en mass, and clashing with the guards. Rose sprinted flat out towards the closest guard, leapfrogging over a downed prisoner to get at him. She was pleased to see that it was the guard who had treated her roughly when she first got here. "Remember me?" Rose cried. 

The guard's eyes went wide with fear as he saw her. He aimed a pistol at her and fired. Rose blew a giant bubble from her mouth which engulfed her entire body. Like a deranged pinball she bounced all along the corridor. "Stay still damn you!" the guard yelled. *POP!* Rose sprung out of the popped bubble like a rocket. She formed a rapidly spinning bubble in her right palm, and slammed it violently into his midsection. *"Bubble Piston!" * The spinning bubble drilled into his stomach, creating a visible bulge in his back, then exploded. The man flew like a rag doll down the corridor, landing in a crumpled heap. Another guard rushed Rose from behind. She spun around to defend, but in a flash Shirley appeared between them and cut the man down. Rose could barely see the woman's blade move. "Watch your back kid..." she muttered. 

"Thanks Granny!"  Rose exclaimed with a smile. "I'm just fifty you fool. Oda give me the strength not to strangle this child!" Shirley stammered with annoyance. Rose spun around and ran down the corridor. "The exit is the *other* way if you want to find your nakama!" Shirley exclaimed with a face palm. Rose broke to halt and quickly changed directions. "Thanks again Granny!" Rose laughed as she bolted past her. 

Shirley shook her head. Young people these days, always in a rush. "Good luck kid. You'll need it!"


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 27, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol/Somewhere in the Warden's lodge...*

Ten had stayed behind while the Xtreme Squadren left her behind. She entered an large room in the lodge, ornated with animal trophies and furs. She eyed a large piano in the center of the room. She approached the piano in the center of the room. Looking around, she noticed that no one was there. Ten took a seat at the piano and began playing a song as the prison started to erupt into chaos.










​
As she finished, she suddenly heard the sounds of the alarms coming from outside the lodge. She stood up and opened a nearby window. In the distance, she could see hundreds of guards running up the mountain trails to the where she assumed the prisoners were being held.

*Somewhere in the Western Mountain Prison...*

In a cramped chamber of the mountain, only two jail cells were set opposite to each other. In one of the cells, a beautiful dark-haired woman with long elegant robes and a black eye patch over her right eye sat with her wrists and ankles cuffed. "Oi, honey bunch, do you hear that? Something's going on outside."

On the opposite side, a gigantic, bald, pale skinned man covered from head to toe in stitches sat with both his wrists and ankles cuffed. "Hrrrm," the man simply grunted.

The gates to the chamber broke open and a couple guards came in, unlocking the two cells. "What is this?"

_"A prison break. We're rebelling. No-"_

"Oh, alright then, but could you be a dear and uncuff us? We won't be much use if we can barely walk." _"Of course."_

The two men uncuffed both of the prisoners. _"Alright friends, long live the re-"_ The guard was suddenly hit by the giant man's fist and slammed against the wall in a bloody mess. "Ssseheheheheh. Oops, sorry. My honey bunch doesn't like it when other men look at me."

_"What are you doing?!"_ The other guard shouted as he stared up in fear at the two. "Rebellion? We could care less about that. But thanks for letting us out." The woman stood over the man and threw her arms into the air dramatically. The giant man simply crossed his arms and nodded.

*Roza Crone (wife)
Bounty: 150,000,000 Beli*

*Bramf Crone (husband)
Bounty: 150,000,000 Beli*

Roza grabbed one of the prison bars and broke it off. She lunged the pointed pipe forward and stabbed the guard in the chest. "It's about time the Grand Line remembered our names again!"


----------



## Gaja (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol*​
The door to his cell opened. And many men dressed like guards ran past his cell. One "guard" ran in, wearing a coat and holding a set of keys. "Let me get those for ya'. We're busting everybody out." The chains from his ankles and wrists fell on the cold ground. The young man smiled looking at the revolutionary who ran out, as guards started to come in, along with those giant rabbit things, trying to put the prisoners down. Walking outside in his striped prison outfit and putting on his boxing gloves, a textbook appeared to introduce the man.

*Shingo F. Stede*​
"Can't say that it hasn't been nice, but it's time for me to leave ya'!" This place was to cold for him, he liked warm places, with sandy beaches. Maybe a couple lovely ladies to talk to, and some awesome heavy bags. Snapping back to reality Shingo felt the freezing wind as he stepped outside his cell. "The hell?! It's even colder outside?" "Hey YOU! Back to your cell!!!" Two guards ran towards Shingo, a bat in one of their arms as they attempted to hit the boxer. Shingo almost closed his eyes as he waved his body past their sloppy movement. Fuck, it was cold outside.

"Mind if I take your coat buddy?" Shingo spoke landing a brutal uppercut to the mans face. The other guard looked at him angry "Why did you ask if you were gonna hit him?" "I was being NICE!!!" The guard that was hit landed on the ground, already in the land of dreams. Quickly beating the other guards as well Shingo put on a coat to keep himself somewhat warm. And then he saw the entire station go nuts, guards everywhere, massive numbers of those crazy bunnies going in to subdue the prisoners, while the fake guards released more and more of them. This was gonna be one massive brawl in the_ South Tower_. Looking forward to busting out of this place Shingo put on leg on the edge of floor and looked down at the guards as prisoners started engaging the guards. "Bring it on."

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island*​
Walking back to the pool in the hotel a smiling, but hungover Marine appeared. His white outfit neatly place in a see through bag. All he wore were his usual fighting trunks, and a look that suggested that he lacked sleep. Thanks god he had shades on to hide his tired eyes.

"Yosh... Jinto-san, I had an awesome date, until those bloody musicians came along... I never had such an urge to beat people up..." His head at that time felt like a beat box, just pulsing with vibrations, and building anger in his fists. But luckily the Marine controlled himself and managed to survive. Making himself comfortable in line with Kurokarasu, Jinto, Brandy, Tyre and Kaizo Pattaya looked at Tiny II "Are you gonna change him back eventually? Btw I think he ate my money bag, or you fused that with them as well? But since I see no money bag, all I can assume is that that little tiger hammer is gonna crap money, so I'll take him along tonight..." It was a ludacris idea, but what part of this vacation was sane and bright. "Ow by the way Rika and her _female_ friends are going out tonight with us. We're going to a karaoke bar, and are taking part in a suchi eating contest. Just letting you know, Kuro-senpai, your invited as well. Umm Brandy, you wanna go too? They got juice too?"

*Pierre, Mystic Pirates ~ West blue*​
Looking at Tengu and Feroy as they sailed on a ship through the West Blue Pierre realized that he nothing about his new traveling mates. He at this point still wasn't a member of their crew, so therefore he decided to break the silence.

"So what do you guys have planned next? I mean you have a new ship, a bunch of money, your strong... what is it that you are after?" He asked politely, sitting on the edge of the ship, all of his possessions put neatly next to his feet as he looked at the captain and the blind swordsman.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 28, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Blue?*










​
A large black ship layered with obsidian rails along with a tall mast wielding the flag of the infamous pirate, Raiva D. Tempestade, blow rapidly in the strong winds. The deck was full of statues of men in fighting poses, fearful poses, all scattered in various positions. In the centre a large throne sat placed with a dark figure upon its? seat. Undisturbed the dark haired figured leant forward using his legs as support as he leant his arms over them. His sharp gaze pierced the deck of his ship, peering deep into the depths of the sea. The only sounds but the flowing winds were the communications of a den den mushi being tapped by his crew. The Black Storm Pirates always made note to keep tabs on the movements of marines. 

  Distress from Blizzard Gaol was the highlight of the show, a call echoing for reinforcements to head to the prison and assist the falling guard. It seemed as if pirates with bounties over 100,000,000 had broken free in a riot and had attempted to escape their fate. By the sounds of the names they seemed to be Revolutionaries, one of them anyway. The rest were known in some places, but of little consequence to the man who heard them upon his throne. After the music upon the communicator died down the masked swordsman strode over the deck and placed himself besides the sitting Captain, speaking in his muffled tone.
_?It would appear Blizzard Gaol is in quite a mess, Captain.?_ He began, his gaze trailing over the waters towards the said direction.
_?Some interesting faces have appeared from its? depths, perhaps??_ He was quickly cut off mid sentence.
*?So what??* The mans? face slowly rose to gaze upon his first mate, his eyes burning through the mans souls.
*?I don?t care for? a huddle of amateurs scampering about the snow for warmth. We continue on??* The swordsman at his side slowly nodded, swallowing a gulp as he did. Over the years he had noticed this man become darker, and darker. He found himself wondering if any light still remained in his heart. 
_?What is it you hope to find ?there?, Captain??_ The first mate asked honestly.

*?War??  *


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou…*
Annie shook her head, as Rek put the power of persuasion into his words, trying to slyly affect her thought process. “Who do you think you are? Rek Wan Jenobi? Don’t try that hokey mind trick bullshit with me fella.” She never liked _Pirate Wars_ much anyway. For emphasis she pressed the barrel of her revolver closer to his forehead. “Especially when I’m the one holdin the gun.” She wasn’t totally immune to his mind altering powers, but she was wise enough to know when he was trying to affect her with it. 

“And for the record I didn’t abandon you fool. I saved your life. The Don caught up to me and offered me a choice. You and me both die, or I went with him and you’d be none the wiser. You know what I went through?” Annie decided not to go through the particulars, being tortured by the Don’s goons, cast adrift at the edge of the Calm Belt, then saved by a group of crazy ass Amazon lesbo’s.  It was the most surreal experience of her life. Without warning Annie smacked Rek across the face. *WHAP!* 

“What was that for?” 

“That was for having those Marines blow up the tower I was in. I almost broke my goddamn neck.” Annie lowered her revolver and narrowed her eyes suspiciously at Rek. “I know you’re probably here to hustle the rebels, or the marines, *or both*, but the man who’s fightin to take this kingdom back is a noble man. He and his friends are risking their lives as I speak, and I promised to help them.” Annie gestured at the thick vines wrapped around Rek’s upper body. “I’ll set you free if you’ll just mosey on back to your boat, which used to be mine _anyway_, and go bother some other kingdom in revolt. I hear there’s plenty to choose from these days.”


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 28, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island*​
> Walking back to the pool in the hotel a smiling, but hungover Marine appeared. His white outfit neatly place in a see through bag. All he wore were his usual fighting trunks, and a look that suggested that he lacked sleep. Thanks god he had shades on to hide his tired eyes.
> 
> "Yosh... Jinto-san, I had an awesome date, until those bloody musicians came along... I never had such an urge to beat people up..." His head at that time felt like a beat box, just pulsing with vibrations, and building anger in his fists. But luckily the Marine controlled himself and managed to survive. Making himself comfortable in line with Kurokarasu, Jinto, Brandy, Tyre and Kaizo Pattaya looked at Tiny II "Are you gonna change him back eventually? Btw I think he ate my money bag, or you fused that with them as well? But since I see no money bag, all I can assume is that that little tiger hammer is gonna crap money, so I'll take him along tonight..." It was a ludacris idea, but what part of this vacation was sane and bright. "Ow by the way Rika and her _female_ friends are going out tonight with us. We're going to a karaoke bar, and are taking part in a suchi eating contest. Just letting you know, Kuro-senpai, your invited as well. Umm Brandy, you wanna go too? They got juice too?"


*
Golden Snakes-*

"That sounds like a wonderful plan my friend." Jinto raised his sunglasses ever so slightly to give Pattaya the look of, Let's do this. "Ah, a night out with some beautiful girls would do me some good." Kuro smiled, Though he had been having fun with this crew, the events a few months before still weighed heavily on his mind. The slaughter of that island... It didn't feel justified in Kurokarasu's eyes. "It could be fun." Tyre smiled. "What is wrong with you people." Kaizo grumbled, standing up out of his chair and heading towards the motel. "Where are you going sour puss?" 

Jinto shouts. "To train, I'm tired of wasting my time with you guys. If you all were smart, you'd be doing the same." Kaizo headed into the door and disappeared from the crews sight.

*Black Lotus Pirates-*

The crew had arrived at the gate to the forest. "Are you sure you want to do this sir?" A man dressed in a green jacket and thick green pants walks over to them. His eyes are hidden behind thick goggles and a green hat resembling that of a cabbie. "Yes, Where we are going, the only way to survive is to be sure, correct?" Takeshi looked at the man with stern eyes, his determination was obvious. "Y...Yes.... G...GET THE GATE OPEN!" The man shouts, high up on the wall, stretching over three hundred feet into the air. Two massive towers were positioned 50 feet across from the other. Each one having a geared contraption attacked to chains and then further brought down to gears by the door. 

"OPENING THE GATE!" The two men manning the towers, dressed similar to the man at the gate, begin to turn large metal cranks. The gears begin to creak and whir as the chains are pulled upward and downward. The gate begins to creak and crack... The dust and rust from the ages past since it's last opening causing it trouble. 

As the age old rust finally gave way, the door began to swing open. The forest outside was amazing, grass grew to the height of trees, tree's growing hundreds of feet into the air, leaves the size of small cards fall to the ground as they grow old. "Please get out quick! We can't let the plants inside!" Nicholas nods and rushes out into the woods first. "Hurry up!" Takeshi shouts, following behind his co-captain.  

*Green Cloak Pirates-* 

*Alex-*

The white haired man wearing the brown leather charged at Alex first, His fist pulled back and thrust forward with an incredible speed. Alex dodged the attack, however the gothic red haired man comes in from Alex's blind spot and lands a strong kick to his back, Alex goes rolling across the ground, kicking up small dust clouds before he finally stops. Alex forces himself up with a grunt and a groan as he gets to a kneeling position. "Damn it... These guys are strong..." He coughed, His blade was still secured to his back... He had to put it away to be able to dodge their quick attacks.

"What are your names." Alex asks, trying to buy him any kind of time. "I'm Leo." The white haired man responds. "And Up till now, I've been going easy on you." "I am Adrian." The red haired man calls after Leo. "And I too, Have been going easy." They both take a fighting stance, Back to back with their right fists stretched out. "But no longer!" Both say in unison. Leo rushes forward, reaching into his jacket with arms crossed and returning them outward with large metallic gauntlets. 

"Damn it..." Alex quickly gets up and turns around only to be met face to face with Adrian. "You will not escape us pirate." Alex's eyes widened as Adrian's head came backward and then sprung forward, hitting Alex's own. The pain was amazing, Alex had never been hit so hard before, but Adrian felt nothing... "This is as it should be." Adrian says darkly, As Alex stumbles backwards to try and recover from the attack..

His side is pounded with something else, A powerful fist coated in metal... "Go flying you piece of shit." Leo calls, sending Alex soaring four feet above the ground and crashing through the window of one of the local restaurants. 

"ALEX!!!!" Rex screams out, Just catching the tail end of the battle. "You shouldn't look away!" Freyr's fist connects with Rex's stomach, The pirate captain bends forward, The impact sending bits of what he'd eaten for lunch coming out. "Disgusting." Freyr pulls his fist back and elbow drops the back of the pirate captain's neck, forcing him into the ground.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou

Braska Hextor*










​
  The Knight of Shinpou flurried in the centre of the marines who had now forgotten about the need to pass him and focused solely on defeating him. Braska Hextor roared in honourable resolve as he deflected and sliced through marine after marine, though he was not absent damage on his own end. The odd blade would caress his arm or side, or perhaps a bullet would skim his cheek barely avoiding a vital hit. He had never been in such a situation as this, his blood pumped with madness with the need to live, what he had just recently foreseen as impossible was now his driving force. Was this the weakness of humanity or the strength of the promise to the one he loved? He could not truly say, not could he truly think of it longer than a split second before his mind drifted to avoiding he struck down by another marine.

* “Templar!”* He bellowed out in the midst of the marines. Like a tornado he began to spin and fiercely knocked away marine after marine; those who were lucky in any case. Once the field around him clear of enemies for the short time it took for them to recover Braska fell to one knee, blood constantly trickling from his wounds, his head feeling faint and his arms heavy. The knight took this small moment of reprise to gather himself and his sense before the marines were once again forcing him to fight. Panting and heaving he continued his epic struggle to secure the docks and allow time for the castle to be secured for the Uccello Pirates. All his hope rested on their shoulders; if they could stop Sheerer it would free this Kingdom from this tyrant grasp. With that freedom perhaps his people could live safe lives once again. This was the future he fought for.

  A gusty marine suddenly slammed the butt of his rifle into Braskas’ jaw causing him to jolt his head to the side. He was thinking too much and allowing too many openings. In his brief moment of being stunned a few marines attempted to take opportunity of it though fortunately the Knight was able to slide back from range and quickly regain his composure.
_“Stubborn bastard”_ The officer said as he adjusted his sword man. Braska exhaustedly gazed ahead at the marine group, his body heavier than ever.
_“Kill this bastard already!”_ With that command the marines charged forward. The guardian swiftly slid into a defensive stance and prepared the next series of attacks from the horde of enemies.



*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa’lis*​
The beautiful marine’s brow twitched from his deck. Not only had a group of marines scampered off towards the castle, one pirate had caused a number of problems of them, and now this ridiculous knight was following suit. With a swish of his long coat he turned on his heel and began to stride towards his quarters, if Sheerers men were toppling so easily it was only a matter of time before he followed. His men watched him with surprise and puzzlement as he wandered from the view of battle.
_“S-sir?” _One marine asked. Lysander kept walking as he spoke, doing his best to keep up a collected exterior.
*“I have lost interest in this. If Sheerer loses here, I’m not in the mood to be around to pick the pieces. No, Fufufu. Report to the Headquarters that the Kingdom of Shinpou, protected by Captain Sheerer, was attacked by rebels and pirates, he will obviously be killed in battle, so add that as well. The heads of this assault are, those new Rookie Pirates, and the Guardian of Shinpou.”* 
With that he disappeared into his quarters leaving the Blazing Beauty Marines to cast off from the dock.

 Once the door to his quarters had shut Lysander lent upon his, holding a white gloved hand to his chest. A long sigh of relief escaped his throat as he composed himself.
*“S-shit… that was ridiculous, no way am I staying here… sorry Sheerer, you can die alone.”*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 28, 2011)

GreenCloak Pirates- Rex Vs Freyr

  ?Have you accepted your fate Pirate?? Freyr stood over Rex, the pirate captain?s body not moving, his eyes had gone white. Freyr looked down at the captain, His eyes staring intently at that annoying green cloak. ?Perhaps, I?ll take this as a trophy.? Freyr?s hand stretched outward and gripped the cloak; however Rex?s hand reached up and gripped the man?s arm. ?Don?t? Touch?? Rex?s eyes were filled with hatred. ?Oh?? Freyr looked into Rex?s burning eyes, they had not lost their spirit, no. His eyes were the eyes of a beast that?d been captured, his freedom stripped from him.

  They were the eyes of a man with nothing left to lose, but this cloak. ?Then I won?t touch.? Frery?s grip tightened on Rex?s cloak. ?I?ll rip it off!? Before he could pull his hand back, Rex pulled him downward, kicking off the ground and bringing himself up. As Rex?s right hand kept him tethered to the bastard touching his cloak, his left arm swung around. Making a complete arch, his hand finds itself embedded into Freyrs right cheek bone. 

  ?That hurt.? Freyr had felt like he was going to go flying, but Rex had kept him there, right in place. ?Why didn?t you let me go?? He asked. ?Because, you are not worth ripping my cloak.? Rex?s arm pulled back and through another punch, this one even more powerful than the previous. Freyr felt like he would go flying for sure, but he did not. ?Where did this power come from??  He finally released Rex?s cloak and tried to counter attack. Rex would not allow it, He threw his knee into Freyr?s gut and delivered another hook into Freyr?s side, sending the man flying. 

?Leave my crew? Alone?? Rex coughed, his stomach was killing him and honestly, the hit to the back of his head was causing his vision to blur. He was on his last legs, but his anger was keeping him going.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Mar 28, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol: Eastern Mountain*
Hundreds upon thousands of prisoners were now free from their cells and causing a great ruckus here on Eastern Mountain. They were now making their way outside of the mountain and attempting to scale their war down. The prison guards gave their best efforts in quelling the rebellion, but they were outnumbered, and in most cases, outmatched. Their water guns were effective in freezing a multitude of the prisoners, but that could only go so far.

Prisoners: _"Hey, is it raining?"
"Yea, I feel it, but the rain stings!!!!"
"OUCH!!! I'm bleeding!!!"
"I'm covered in frosty icicles!!!"
"Find cover before it's too late!!!"_

Piercing icicles were raining down from the sky unto everyone on the mountain. Escape from them were basically futile; it's like trying to run from the rain.

All of the prison guards tookk out metallic umbrellas to shield themselves from whatever it is that's falling from the sky.

Guards: _"It's Chief Guard Yaolmi-sama!!!"
"It's her endless rain of frost!!!
"They're dead now!!!"_

A woman with long, light blue hair in a ponytail, a very refined complextion and pointy ears stood on the tip of the mountain holding an umbrella as well. She had sorrowful eyes that quickly turned full of hate.

"The sight of all of you reminds me of how my boyfriend RAN AWAY FROM OUR WEDDING AND LEFT ME COLD AND LONELY!!! DIE LIKE HE DID!!!"

*Yaolmi
Eastern Mountain Chief Guard​*
*The Great Blizzard Gaol: Western Mountain*
Prisoners were also running wild on Western Mountain. Though, a large mountain cat was ragging across the area. It tore through each and every guard it came across with its large fangs and claws. The guards took aim and tried to hit the beast, but its speed was well above that of superhuman. The eye of a regular human couldn't hope to track its movement. 

The large cat pounced ontop of a guard and transformed into a large human man in prisoner clothing. He stood at about 7-feet tall with a lion's mane around his face. 

*Victor "Heavy Bite" Dallas
Bounty: 112,000,000
User of the neko neko no mi: model: mountain lion​*
_"I'm going to take revenge on all of you sissy guards!!! GROWWWWWWWUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!"_ Victor roared before transforming into a mountain lion once again and ragging.

"Stand back you idiots! A real champion is coming through!" Hundreds of prisoners were now in midair, freefalling towards the ground with blood falling from the nose and mouth. They were unconcious and defeated. A man wearing a brown fur-coat the drapped down to his knees, a hood covering his head, heavy boots, and boxing gloves on his hands, stepped out onto the scene. He had the appearance of an eskimo.

*Jabu "The 1-Hit Champion"
Western Mountain Chief Guard​*
Victor quickly turned around at the arrival of the chief guard. _"Don't get cocky! I'll rip you limb-from-limb just like your little dogs here!"_ He said before charging the Chief Guard.

"Bring it on, pussy cat!" Jabu taunted.

_"Crush claw!"_

Jabu ducked the attack and prepared to use his own. 

*"JABU JAB!"* Jab hit Victor in the stomach. Victor's body froze and he fell to the ground without moving a muscle. His eyes rolled in the back of his head. 

_"Whoa! The Chief Guard Jabu lived up to his reputation as a '1-hit champion!"
"He's so powerful!"
"No one can beat him!"_

*The Great Blizzard Gaol: Northern Mountain*










That ominous whistling tune sounded through Northern Mountain here at the Blizzard Gaol. Hundreds of the escaping prisoners froze at the sound of the whistling. It was as if they wanted to to flee, but their bodies wouldn't allow it. The whistling obviously had some affect on the prisoners, though, even they couldn't figure out why. There's one thing that is shared common knowledge amongst everyone at the Blizzard Gaol: this tune meant death, and it was coming quick.

_"O....o....oh......noooooo! He's here!!!"
"Who's he?! I've never heard this before!"
"The chief guard of northern mountain!"
"That's his whistling!!! He's going to slaughter us all!!!"
"I wanna run, but my body ain't movin'!!!!!"_

Just then, the sound of metal slicing throough flesh was clearly audible. Blood was flying everywhere on Northern Moutain, staining the glorious white snow that decorated the mountain. No one could see who or _what_ was doing this, but it didn't matter. None of these people would live to tell the tale of what had killed them, so why bother trying to see who it was? The only thing someone was able to make out is a crimson blur. They only saw it once, and then they too were dead.

Suddenly, the whistling stopped. A young looking man with crimson hair and crimson eyes with two katanas strapped to his back in an "X" shape. He strolled down the mountain with his hands in his pockets, gently stepping over the bodies scattered across the mountain. He was now whistling a different tune to himself.

*Kindal "Doom Whistle" Clyne
Northern Mountain Chief Guard​*
*The Great Blizzard Gaol: Southern Mountain*
Ursla and her new bodyguard, Sandrei, had recently escaped from their cell. Ursla's opinion on the fishman wasn't as blunt as it previously was because of his efforts to protect the woman, but she still didn't view him as her equal. He was a fish, she was a human (A beautiful at that), how could that possibly equate to anything?

"Bodyguard? I'll have you know I'm able to hold my own!" Ursla said as she tossed her hair at the fishman.

"As you wish, princess." Sandrei responded.

"And stop calling me princess! I feel as if you're mocking me." Ursla said as they continued on. There were now hundreds of prisoners free and running wild in their area. Ursla and Sandrei were easily able to join the crowd and move about in secrecy.

Then, the mountain shook violently. An avalanche followed that consumed a large amount of the escaping prisoners. Sandrei quickly grabbed Ursla and used a series of giant boulders within the sea of snow to maneuver about until the avanlanche finished.

"Are you sure you don't require a bodyguard?" Sandrei asked with a smirk.

"I didn't ask you to save me!" Ursla rebutted.

"PUNY PEOPLE!!!!!" A voice echoed throughout the mountain. A larhe man wearing nothing but brown underwear and hollowed bear on his back appeared on the summit on the mountain.

*Toruk
Chief Guard of Southern Mountain​*


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 28, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol/The Western Mountain...*

As flew up to the mountain's peak, she eyed all the prisoners charging down the mountain trail. She swiftly landed in front of a group of them, causing them to all halt at the sight of the girl. 

_"What the...?"
"Where'd she come from?"
"I don't know."_

"Please, all of you need to make your ways back to your cells," Ten said calmly as she stood her ground in front of the group. _"Hell no! Outta our way missy!"_ One of the men charged forward, attempting to shove Ten aside and continue their way down the mountain trail. Ten simply hit the man in the back of the head with her elbow, knocking him out cold. "Again, please make your way back to your cells."

The rest of the group angrily charged at the girl, but were just as easily struck away, and sent flying in all directions. Ten then quickly caught sight of Rose once the last man was sent flying off into a snowbank. "You, you are the captain of the Phoenix Pirates, are you not? I'm going to have to ask you to get back to your cell." Ten slowly approached Rose, ready to fight the young captain.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

CRASH!!!.... the sound of something crashing against a wall and actually destroying it, was heard around the place, Ral and the guy of the scythes got a little apart of the group while fighting, since the black-haired guy was only using his scythes, Ral thought that he could win only by using his strength and not the power of his devil fruit but he was wrong, the guy of the scythes was actually very skilled with his weapons and Ral was at some kind of disadvantage right there.

The dust provoked by the crash of the fruit user against the wall of a store was starting to clear, allowing to see Ral on the floor of the building with some pieces of the wall on him as some blood was coming out from his mouth and some cuts that were around his body, blood coming out from them as well_"I thought you were not started yet little shit"_the guy said outside of the building waiting for Ral to react. The Blaze Blaze man began to stand up slowly as he had a smile in his face, his eyes showing excitement"Heh, I´ll show you how it is when I get fired up"Tiger stated and then his hands got involved in red fire, the intensity of the flame really strong. He was pissed.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 29, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol ~ Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*​
  The Fishman and human pirate, Ursla, continued to move forward. He could not help but find her rather arrogant, seemingly having no need or desire for his assistance though still joining him none the less. What a princess. Along their path several pirates attempted to make their go for her but they were quickly stomped into the ground by Sandrei who appeared to take it all in his stride, not being particularly bothered by his own actions. The Shark was quite large in comparison with the female, his long tailed fin flowing behind him and his massive fin on his back looking quite sharp in itself. He only wore a pair of black trousers and sandals; he had no need for any other clothing. 

  Once they found the may stream of escaping pirates the pair moved into the crowd, though he was a Fishman and some what large, there were larger and uglier human pirates within the stampede. Sandrei remained close at Urslas back to catch her if he tripped and to stop her being dragged away from him. He still did not feel obligated to help his woman, like all this time, he enjoyed the purpose it gave him to live. After so long giving up to fate, it was exciting to break free from its’ shackles. A shame it took a stuck up human to help him realise that. Her resistance towards him continued as they ran, and even after he swiftly avoided them both from being crushed in an avalanche. As the rumbling died down and she bellowed at him for interfering he lightly shrugged his shoulders with a light smirk upon his lips.
_“You’d be singing a different tune if you got crushed just then_” It was not long before another rumble shook the escape route, but this time from a voice.

*"PUNY PEOPLE!!!!!"* A loud voice echoed with strength. Sandrei turned his attention away from the female pirate, his smirk fading from sight though his expression remaining fairly calm. 
_“Oi, Oi. Looks like we won’t be just strolling back to your nakama.”_ He said with a hint of mockery in his voice. He thought it may come to this, and without a source of water nearby his own strength was limited. The Fishman clicked his teeth and began to move on. Things were about to get exciting. 



*Not far from Blizzard Gaol…*​
Silence once again reigned over the deck of the ship as the dark coated man remained upon his throne while supporting his cheek with a balled fist, his elbow on the arm rest. The communicator still whispered the frequency of the Blizzard Gaol; it seemed matters had not improved for them though it was only a matter of time before the Chief Guards intercepted the pirates making their escape. The Captain of the giant black ship gazed off into the shadow of the sea, his mind pondering over the endless stream of possibilities each choice he could make would result in. After a few more moments of silence the Captain tapped his finger upon the throne and within a few moments the first mate strode up to the quiet mans side.

_“Yes, Captain?”_ He asked in good manner. The dark haired man eyes remained ahead as he seemed to make up his choices solely on a whim. 
*“I changed my mind…”* The Captain stated. The swordsman wondered for a moment at what he meant as she shifted slightly on his feet. Before he could question what he meant, the dark haired man continued to save him the trouble.
*“I’ll see to war after… for now, head to Blizzard Gaol. I want to…”* His gaze darkened heavily._* “…Kill some time…”*_


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Kingdom of Shinpou…*
> Annie shook her head, as Rek put the power of persuasion into his words, trying to slyly affect her thought process. “Who do you think you are? Rek Wan Jenobi? Don’t try that hokey mind trick bullshit with me fella.” She never liked _Pirate Wars_ much anyway. For emphasis she pressed the barrel of her revolver closer to his forehead. “Especially when I’m the one holdin the gun.” She wasn’t totally immune to his mind altering powers, but she was wise enough to know when he was trying to affect her with it.
> 
> “And for the record I didn’t abandon you fool. I saved your life. The Don caught up to me and offered me a choice. You and me both die, or I went with him and you’d be none the wiser. You know what I went through?” Annie decided not to go through the particulars, being tortured by the Don’s goons, cast adrift at the edge of the Calm Belt, then saved by a group of crazy ass Amazon lesbo’s.  It was the most surreal experience of her life. Without warning Annie smacked Rek across the face. *WHAP!*
> ...



"Oh... I should have known." He said. "I never knew you cared, my dear Annie." Better to play the arrogant, sarcastic prick, Rek thought. If he tried to sound sincere Annie'd blow his face off here and there. Besides, her irritated look always entertained him.

The prospect of leaving the island seemed really good now that Annie's gone ahead and beaten up his sack-lifting minions. He could probably salvage a few goods, and he might even be able to get his hands on some of the marines' weapons, but with Annie close by he wouldn't be able to sell anything in the first place.

"Well my life has not been a bed of roses either. A group of 'gentlemen' arrived at the boat and took almost everything. You've no idea how hard it was to get back on my feet." No need to mention all the begging, petty swindling, narrow escapes from the authorities and that one incident with the crossdressing. He'd never hear the end of it. "I don't suppose your friend could use my services? I have the trust of one of the marine's commanders, and with a word I can have half their forces go on a wild goose chase while your rebel friends regroup. And with proper information I might even be able to turn the marines against each other. You could save a lot of people's lives with the right words, and I have a power that makes any word I say right." He gave Annie his 'serious' look, which he'd invented over the course of one week when he was swindled that mint in Alamos City. "And all I need is a small commission, a trifle really compared to the lives you'd save."

Those last words should do it, Rek thought. She'd always deny it, but Annie had a heart of gold, even if it was a little stained. Something to do with her mysterious past or something, Rek was smart enough not to dig too deep. "All you have to do is trust me."

A pair of whip-like arms came bursting out of a narrow alley, wrapping Rek in another layer of vines. He knew who these arms belonged to, and if he would've been given the choice he'd rather be threatened by Annie than this psychopath.

"That woman got to you first. Luck does not smile upon me today."

"H-hello, my dear Jun." Rek smiled nervously. "I see you've escaped that sinkhole from our last meeting."

"Three days of climbing required. Body still not completely recovered, but the hunt must continue." She rattled off her words quickly. Jun preferred to speak with her actions, which, like her words, ended quickly, and more often than not, painfully.

"And now the mark has been caught. I don't suppose you could free me now that the hunt is over?"

Jun smiled. It was the kind you saw when a tiger was baring its teeth and was about to pounce. "Trickery shall not work again. Employer still desires you alive, if this is a consolation."

No, no it wasn't, Rek thought. He really hoped Annie would bail him out of this one.


----------



## Hiruma (Mar 29, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol...*

The pair who were walking in the midst of the roaring snowstorm were, as always, dressed in opposite colors.

_"You really should be resting, Fluck,"_ the female said unhappily. _"It's been awhile since I've seen your teleport be so off-target."_

"Oh, don't worry too much about it, Larissa. My powers are working fine. I did manage to conjure this snowstorm, after all," Fluck said, scratching the back of his head. The chaos user had teleported the pair two miles off-target. 

They had still managed to land on the island, but now had to walk those two miles to arrive at the Blizzard Gaol itself. Fluck had thus created a snowstorm to prevent them from being discovered by the guards and Laphns roaming the island.

_"Well, I suppose you shouldn't have to expend too much power here. How will they escape if there's a snowstorm like this?"_ Larissa asked. She was dressed in her usual black clothes, except that she had added a black jacket with a white fur collar to her outfit. Her left hand gripped the scabbard of her katana.

"Don't worry, this is only temporary, I'll just make the storm subside later," Fluck replied. In contrast to his companion, he had made no concession to the treacherous weather of Blizzard Goal. His trademark flowing white cloak obscured his figure and, coupled with his white hair, made it very difficult to see him in the snow. He turned his head and looked at Larissa.

_"What is it?"_

"Do you really have to wear that jacket, Larissa? This temperature should be nothing to you."

_"Well, I just happened to have it around, that all,"_ Larissa said nonchalantly. "It suits you." Larissa did not respond, although she was blushing lightly. _"What about you? Your body is still as weak as ever. Don't you need some protection from the cold, Fluck?"_ she asked, changing the topic. 

"Touch my cloak," Fluck answered, smiling. Larissa did so, and to her surprise, discovered that his cloak was comfortably warm. "I'm freezing the water vapour inside my cloak."

_"Doesn't that just make it colder?"_ Larissa asked, puzzled. "It's rather counter-intuitive. Let me put it this way. When ice melts, it absorbs heat from its surroundings, right? So conversely, by freezing water, the water vapour releases heat. Unfortunately, freezing normally can't be used to provide heat in this manner since heat only flows from objects with higher temperatures to lower ones. It's only because I'm able to directly manipulate entropy that this is possible," Fluck explained.

_"I see,"_ Larissa said, even though she really didn't. Science had not been a major component of her education during her upbringing. _"Well, all that aside, I hope that Shirley does her job well,"_ she continued.

"I have full confidence in her capabilities," Fluck replied. _"Really now?"_ Larissa asked. _"What are we doing here, then?"_

"Don't mistake confidence for conceit, Larissa," he answered hastily. "Shirley may be capable, but a little help wouldn't hurt. I would never be able to live with myself if one of my men died and I didn't do anything about it when I could."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *
> Golden Snakes-*
> 
> "That sounds like a wonderful plan my friend." Jinto raised his sunglasses ever so slightly to give Pattaya the look of, Let's do this. "Ah, a night out with some beautiful girls would do me some good." Kuro smiled, Though he had been having fun with this crew, the events a few months before still weighed heavily on his mind. The slaughter of that island... It didn't feel justified in Kurokarasu's eyes. "It could be fun." Tyre smiled. "What is wrong with you people." Kaizo grumbled, standing up out of his chair and heading towards the motel. "Where are you going sour puss?"
> ...



*Pattaya ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
While somewhere in the Grand Line the great Blizzard Gaol was in chaos, and its inhabitants enjoying the freezing winds and temperatures a couple of Marines enjoyed the warm sun of Spring Break Island. Along with Pattaya and Jinto and Tyre, they had Admiral Kurokarasu with them. Brandy was also there, while Kaizo left minutes ago to train. Pattaya looked at Kaizo as he left and then at Jinto.

"Maybe we should use this opportunity to receive some special training?" Turning away from Kuro he pointed at the admiral, suggesting that they ask the admiral for some special pre-date training. After all they wouldn't get an opportunity like this any time soon. As long as no one yelled things should pan out fine, besides it wasn't like Jinto and Pattaya had people with whom they could spar without holding back. Jinto had that nasty fusion ability and Pattaya his Rusukaina Goat zoan. While Jinto was about to reply Tiny II who was in Kuro's lap spoke for the first time. "Nya~" And then it came out!!! A small ball of money instead of a small turd!!! Pattaya was right, the little sledgie-tiger could crap money!!!

*Shingo F. Stede ~ Great Blizzard Gaol, Grand Line*​
After stealing a coat from a prizon guard and putting it on Shingo found it much easier to move about, the cold was still very noticeable, but was now somewhat bearable. With his boxing gloves on he knocked guards out left and right, fighting his way out of the Southern part of the Gaol. The snowy ground was not really that big of a problem, but not fighting Gustav was. That guy was a logia class devil fruit user, and Shingo knew that he had no chance of beating that guy. It was always in the back of his mind as he came up to Sandrei and Ursla.

"Hm?" Now there was a interesting figure. A tall and strong looking fishman also joined them in their escape. "Watch it!!!" Making a big jump over the tall fishman Sandrei Shingo continued running, a trio of those bloodthirsty bunnies storming after him. "Lapahns..."

Stopping in his tracks Shingo turned around and put his hands up into his peek-a-boo guard. The Lapahns coming closer with wild and wide swings, fast though. Weaving his body just out of the way of the incoming attacks Shingo landed brutal counter punches, quickly getting rid of the animals. Looking back at the shark and the girl who seemed to be sizing up the chief guard Shingo waved at them. "Good luck!!!" Turning around he continue to run... Time to get out of this place, but first he had to check something out...


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil Kings ~ The Island, Grand Line​*
The sound of metals clashing and explosions covered this part of the island. The number of bounty hunters had been reduced by the Devil King pirates, but the number of Marines was serious. The fodder of the pirate crew actually did a solid job in fighting the Marines, allowing the stronger members and the captain to focus on the strong opponents. Levy was still i na fight, while Semmy didn't really see Keng anywhere. Dante though was fighting the Marine guy, which made Semmy think back to when they docked.

Dante had no intentions on staying here, almost as if he knew that this island would be trouble, but what was done, was done. The Devil Kings would fight their way through this one, like they did so many times in the past. Right now Semmy had Earp in front of him, a nasty human bounty hunter, who wanted to collect his head. Semmy didn't like that idea one bit, so he took the guy serious and fought him.

It terms of power Semmy was the clear victor, but in speed Earp was winning every time. Getting behind Semmy the human performed a chopping motion with the axe, attempting to finish the panda. "*Soru.*" But he didn't have luck with that one, as Semmy used Soru to move out of harms way and position himself behind the human.

"*Kuma KEN!!!*" Smashing his massive fist into the body of Earp he sent the human away. Damn it he was getting tired, all these tiring fights, and it was hot as hell, Semmy would go all out and finish it with the next attack. Earp, although he was hit didn't go down and, landed on his feet right next to his katana. "This axe is heavy... I'll rather cut you with my sword..." That wasn't quite the truth, the human was tired, he didn't quite have the strength to hold his axe, so he would switch to the lighter katana.

"*You've fought well... For an animal, but I'm still gonna chop you off into pieces...*" Earp said in an angry tone, to which Semmy just raised an eyebrow. This guy had issues... Both figures ran towards one another, each of them holding a katana to attack. Two almost simultaneous attacks were launched and in the end the two figures stood back to back. Breathing heavy Earp commented "I was right, you do fight well for an animal..." On both of their boddies slash wounds showed up, but the only one to go down to the ground was the bounty hunter, while Semmy stood tall.

"*Gracias hombre... you were strong too, maybe we'll get to do battle in the underworld...*" The panda said, making wobbly steps towards the Satan's mistress, the body of Earp left behind, close to the body of Jones. He needed some weed... and food... He was tired.

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Open Sea, Grand Line​*
After the crew had settled down a bit, Shishi concluded that his initial design of the drill was not durable enough for long running single battle, or short multiple battles. So he simply took his entire drill-arm off and put it in his giant metal suit case. Pulling out a rusty looking red metallic arm he attached it to his body.

"zzz connection established... Commentary: The color sucks though... zZZz..." It seemed as if Shishi connecting the new body part disturbed a few circuits and the machine shook around, as the power output still wasn't stabilized. Honestly it looked like he was given an electric shocked until he calmed down. "That's better." From there the android took out a screwdriver and some other tools and went to work, working on some mechanic upgrades he had started a while ago, even before meeting the World Pirates. 

"Wishful thinking: This will surely be appreciated..." Sitting on the deck of the ship he spoke in a low tone, wanting to be a part of the crew and therefore next to his upgrades worked on something he knew that some of the crew members would like. He wasn't sure if Brolly would too, since you couldn't really eat it.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
> While somewhere in the Grand Line the great Blizzard Gaol was in chaos, and its inhabitants enjoying the freezing winds and temperatures a couple of Marines enjoyed the warm sun of Spring Break Island. Along with Pattaya and Jinto and Tyre, they had Admiral Kurokarasu with them. Brandy was also there, while Kaizo left minutes ago to train. Pattaya looked at Kaizo as he left and then at Jinto.
> 
> "Maybe we should use this opportunity to receive some special training?" Turning away from Kuro he pointed at the admiral, suggesting that they ask the admiral for some special pre-date training. After all they wouldn't get an opportunity like this any time soon. As long as no one yelled things should pan out fine, besides it wasn't like Jinto and Pattaya had people with whom they could spar without holding back. Jinto had that nasty fusion ability and Pattaya his Rusukaina Goat zoan. While Jinto was about to reply Tiny II who was in Kuro's lap spoke for the first time. "Nya~" And then it came out!!! A small ball of money instead of a small turd!!! Pattaya was right, the little sledgie-tiger could crap money!!!



"Ah... Amazing!" Kuro looked down at the little tiger-hammer... Whatever it was... it was weird... "Alright, So i think i figured it out." Jinto coughed. "There is good news and bad news." He looked at the little tiger with mixed emotions. "I can PROBABLY turn him back... that's the good news... The bad news is, I have no idea how the hell i did it in the first place, so undoing it is... dangerous.... but given enough time, the three of them should de-fuse." He pulled out his chain snake for an example. "I keep this one re-fused every so often. After so many re-fusings, it becomes permanent." 

With that, he put the snake back. "Where are you hiding that Jinto-san? You only have a shirt and shorts on...." Tyre comments. "It wraps around my stomach, see?" He pulled up his shirt to show the chain snake biting it's own tail, wrapped around, like a belt. "Interesting..." Tyre rubbed his chin. "Now then." Kuro stood up and handed sledgie II to pattaya. "If you boys want some training, I can spar for a bit. It'll be fun to see how East Blue marines fight!" Kuro smiled at them.

Jinto lowered his hat a bit. "Let me go change." Jinto headed into the motel to get his battle clothes on. "Anyone else interested in joining?" Tyre just waved him off. "I'm just an ensign Admiral-sama." He smiled. "I wouldn't stand up to Pattaya or Jinto, they both held the rank of Lieutenant, Though Pattaya is on out rank now." 

Kuro nodded. "That's alright, Perhaps you can spare with Ren-san then?" Tyre rubbed the back of his head. "I suppose we could spare." He smiled. "Oh~ That sounds wonderful~" Ren stood up from his chair, he was wearing a sunhat and large white sunglasses with nothing else but a speedo on. "I hope you're not like those other two~" He winked at Tyre. "I've grown used to your playful attitude Ren-san." 

Ren smiled. "Well Poo." He chuckled a little bit. "I like to tease~" He winked once more. "I know Ren-san, but i like women." Tyre commented. "Ah~ That's a shame. Such a fine body." Ren giggled. "Well then, Let's change clothes and get into something a little less comfortable." Ren comments, heading in to the motel as well, followed by Tyre to get their training clothes on.

"Very well, i suppose i should change as well." Kuro closed his eyes and turned to tar, his body slowly began to form back into his human form, when it did so, he had black suit on and red tie. "Well then, When they get back, We shall decide on our training location."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2011)

*Dante vs Raptor*

The Pirate Captain stared up at the wide eyed dinosaur. He waves his hand upward and opened up a few portals, releasing bats, hounds, lizards, even turtles, *"Uncaging of Hell!"* the creatures continued to pour out of the portals and rush towards Draco.

"Going all out for little ol' me? I'm flattered Devil King, but it's useless," he says as he reaches out, grabs hold of a bat and crushes it into dust in his grip. Meanwhile his dinosaur smashes through Dante's beasts. Whipping his tail around, crushing the rest beneath his feet.

"Put up as many road blocks as you want Devil King, we're just gona' keep smashing right through them!" Raptor shouts as Draco steps on the last line of defense that Dante had, however the Pirate stands firm.

"What? Given up already? I mean there's just a giant dinosaur staring you down? I think you've still got a chance," he scoffs from the top.

"Silence fool!" he shouts before leaping up in attempts to attack Raptor but Draco spins around and slams his tail into him, sending him crashing back. They don't stop there, the enormous dinosaur chases down Dante's flying body and stomps its mighty foot over him, crushing everything from the neck down.

"It's over Devil King, you've met your match," Raptor states, observing Dante's body slowly getting crushed.

"No..." Dante closes his eyes before shouting, *"NO! I REFUSE!!!"* his body begins to glow in dark energy, the force from the energy forcing Draco and Raptor back, "What the hell...?"

Dante slowly rises and the energy dissipates from his body, "Who is that?!" Though Dante has only grown a few inches his appearance and wardrobe have changed.  

*"Babylon King Point,"* he says before strolling forward, "The new hair do isn't gona' scare me punk..." he leaps off of Draco's head and goes to deliver a punch but Dante holds out his hand and slams it into his chest.

There is a pause as the pain courses through Raptor's body, "W-What...?" he feels a strange energy pulse through his body and he quickly leaps back, "What did he-!" as he lands his shadow leaps up from beneath him and stabs him in the chest.

He clenches his chest quickly as he swats his shadow down. As Raptor continues to do battle with his shadow Dante holds raises his arm above his head and opens his fist, *"Vitacapio."* 

Raptor pauses from his battle with his shadow as he feels another distortion within his body. A crimson red substance begins to float out of his mouth. He covers his mouth before it can escape however.

The other marines around him however are not as fortunate. The various colored substances shoot out of their bodies and fly towards Dante's hand, "What are you doing!" Raptor shouts from his cupped mouth.

*"I'm taking the souls of the weak,"* he says as the souls absorb into his hand and rush through his body, *"They will serve as excellent treats to my pets."*

"I won't let you just take the souls of my men!" he leaps forward but he is quickly tripped by his shadow, *"Come now, take their souls back,"* he says, juggling a few of them with his fingers, mocking the Lt. Commander.

Raptor glares at his shadow, "If I can tame a dinosaur I can tame you," but the shadow continues to stab forward at Raptor, *"ENOUGH!"* he roars, the shadow comes to a halt before returning to its normal form.

*"Oh? Interesting, but I'm much more fierce that that patch of darkness,"* he says, motioning his hand in a "Bring it on" manner.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah... Amazing!" Kuro looked down at the little tiger-hammer... Whatever it was... it was weird... "Alright, So i think i figured it out." Jinto coughed. "There is good news and bad news." He looked at the little tiger with mixed emotions. "I can PROBABLY turn him back... that's the good news... The bad news is, I have no idea how the hell i did it in the first place, so undoing it is... dangerous.... but given enough time, the three of them should de-fuse." He pulled out his chain snake for an example. "I keep this one re-fused every so often. After so many re-fusings, it becomes permanent."
> 
> With that, he put the snake back. "Where are you hiding that Jinto-san? You only have a shirt and shorts on...." Tyre comments. "It wraps around my stomach, see?" He pulled up his shirt to show the chain snake biting it's own tail, wrapped around, like a belt. "Interesting..." Tyre rubbed his chin. "Now then." Kuro stood up and handed sledgie II to pattaya. "If you boys want some training, I can spar for a bit. It'll be fun to see how East Blue marines fight!" Kuro smiled at them.
> 
> ...



*Pattaya and Jinto vs Kurokarasu, Tyre vs Ren​*
Listening to what Jinto had to Pattaya took the money that Tiny II crapped out and put it in his pocket. What? It was still money. Should he have been disgusted because Tiny II produced it? Well he wasn't. As Kuro-sempai gave him the little weird animal Pattaya saw Jinto run in to the hotel for a change of clothes.

"Damn I should change too..." Standing up and running in after Jinto, you could see the Ensign walk in a minute later, wearing a pair of fighting shorts like he always did. It was so none of his movement would get restricted and he could go all out.

One could raise the question and ask if it would it even be interesting to the Admiral? If Kuro wasn't gonna hold back big time, Pataya and Jinto would be way way way way way way way over their heads. But telling that to the two marines you could only see them crack a smile. They loved fighting and never backed away from it, that was why they grabbed this opportunity and intended to become stronger even during their vacation.

"There's a big clearing behind the beach I was on today. We could go there. Um Kuro-sempai can you move us there?" He was a bit curious, could the admiral make other uses of his tar abilities? HE might have seen a few funny ones during their party last night, but his brain still didn't know where that file went, so the Ensign asked. When Jinto finally arrived they could move to a suitable location. Leaning to Jinto Pattaya was now serious. "All out?"

He was referring to the fact that they faced an Admiral, so there was no real need to hold back. A solid strategy might be to have Jinto make the opening attack and Pattaya rush in using his zoan abilities.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya and Jinto vs Kurokarasu, Tyre vs Ren​*
> 
> Listening to what Jinto had to Pattaya took the money that Tiny II crapped out and put it in his pocket. What? It was still money. Should he have been disgusted because Tiny II produced it? Well he wasn't. As Kuro-sempai gave him the little weird animal Pattaya saw Jinto run in to the hotel for a change of clothes.
> 
> ...



"We go all out, There is no holding back." Jinto's face was serious, this was training, but if he wasn't serious, he felt like he would be crushed in an instant. "Very well then, Let's move locations." Kuro raised his arms into the air and Tar covered the small area of ground where everyone stood, the two marines found themselves quickly sucked into the depths of the tar, then, moments later, they were spit out in a locations far away from where they were. 

"Tar-transport." Kuro spoke as the tar pulled itself from the marines bodies, not a single bit left on them. Kuro's body formed back and he stood before the two men. "Now then, if you want to go all out, i suggest you do so. Because, i need to know how much to hold back, if i don't, i might accidentally destroy this island." 

Jinto nodded. "Then, Just stand there, don't move an inch. We'll show you our fighting power." Jinto was at a disadvantage during this training, he had nothing on him to fused with other then his snake, no hidden weapons... his snake and a dagger... His fighting style had been removed, fighting would be interesting.

"Let's go Pattaya."Jinto dashes forward, his legs are quick and agile. He needed to make this attack count, it needed to show his strength... "Dagger Hand." Jinto reaches into his jacket and fuses a dagger with his hand, creating five sharp bladed fingers. Opening his hand, he thrusts forward and stabs Kuro;s chest, ripping a chunk of tar out of his body. "I see." Kuro's arm raised up and smashed Jinto's body into the sand beneath him, causing a cloud of dust to rise up over fifty feet into the air.

"Ah... I didn't hold back enough...."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil Kings ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
The giant panda walked on board of the Satan's Mistress, obviously drained from fighting so much. Taking on two _such_ bounty hunters in this short amount of time had drained him to the point where he needed to eat before doing anything else. Though he wasn't gonna go to sleep like last time, and not show his face for two weeks. No, this time he sat at the very front of the deck, commanding the fodder.

"*Bring me food, I need to regain as much strength as I can in case I am needed...*" Three men ran off immediatelly. "*..., also what's the situation with those Marines?*" "Um, the _Captain_ is fighting their leader as you can see, and has taken out a portion of their men. We are also firing on the other part of their unit and are keeping them back." One of the men spoke up, still with a bit of fear in his voice, and the fact that he dared not say Dante's name showed how much common people feared him. "*Keep it up, when you completely separate them from the Boss, send some men and force them back to their ship. I don't want you waisting gun powder. Also what's the status on those supplies?*" "Our lookout says that they are comming back, but they haven't arrived yet... um..." "*Send someone to help them, do it faster. I want to be able to set sail when the captain is done.*" "YES SIR!!!" You could hear the men scrambling, doing their orders, as the only woman on deck walked up to Semmy. "Umm your wounds?" Semmy didn't quite remember her name, but it was good that she showed up, he could use some medical assistance as he would always just go to sleep after suffering damage in battles. "*Hai...*"



InfIchi said:


> "We go all out, There is no holding back." Jinto's face was serious, this was training, but if he wasn't serious, he felt like he would be crushed in an instant. "Very well then, Let's move locations." Kuro raised his arms into the air and Tar covered the small area of ground where everyone stood, the two marines found themselves quickly sucked into the depths of the tar, then, moments later, they were spit out in a locations far away from where they were.
> 
> "Tar-transport." Kuro spoke as the tar pulled itself from the marines bodies, not a single bit left on them. Kuro's body formed back and he stood before the two men. "Now then, if you want to go all out, i suggest you do so. Because, i need to know how much to hold back, if i don't, i might accidentally destroy this island."
> 
> ...



*Pataya~*​
Traveling via tar was an interesting experience, though it seemed like it only lasted a few seconds. Soon Pattaya found himself on the familiar clearing, standing off again the Admiral. Jinto was the first one to attack, while Pattaya stayed behind. Maybe if he caught the man off guard he could make it a fight.

His body began to change, white fur, growing over his body. His jaw changing, becoming almost wolf like. A set of horns on his head, and a increase in size along with claws rounded out his hybrid point. "Rrr..." He basically growled as he launched himself in the opposite direction, closing in on the Admiral as Jinto went in first.

His speed obviously not that of a regular human, his zoan was a rare one. The Rusukaina Goat... nasty animal... aggressive as hell too. When Kuro sent Jinto to the ground Pattaya seized the opportunity and performed a flying knee attack towards Kurokarasu. The difference in height and reach would indeed make things difficult, as what that meant was that the Admiral could reach them before they could reach him, and against someone as dangerous as Kuro it could mean that they might just not even get to him.

But that didn't stop him from jumping in and attacking the Admiral.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol/Western Mountain...*
A flock of eager and wild eyed prisoners flocked around Shirley and her subordinates. She recognized many of them, famous pirates who had already made their mark on the world. Such infamous men and women as, Bull Dog Roberts, Moon Buster Marcks, Eve Fazo, Gunslinger Mikio Ito, the Bella Donna twins, Flame Haired Zetta, Oni-giri Man Zorokiller, and Sound Master Dee. Shirley couldn't help but smirk, it was quite an impressive assembly. They would each bolster the ranks of the revolutionary army, and give the momentum they needed to liberate even more islands. 

Shirley spoke to them in a commanding and booming voice. *"So how does freedom taste so far? I could use a nice relaxing vacation in Costa del Sol myself, get me one of those fancy fru fru cocktails, and a nice massage on the beach!"* A loud whooping chorus responded, full of laughter and excitement. Shirley's face became dead serious however. *"Well we're not there yet my friends. We still got a ways to go, and even if we bust on outta this burg, there's a war going on out there. A war against the World Government!"* The crowd simmered with anger and discontent at the mention of the big ole WG. Shirley spoke up in her loudest voice, whipping the crowd into a frenzy. *"Do you want Big Brother telling you how to live your life?"*

*"NO!"* 

*"Are you tired of those snot faced, inbred Nobles, and those crusty ass Triumvirate fellas running the show? *

*"YEAH!" *

Shirley raised both her giant kukri blades above her head. *"THE GREAT BLIZZARD GAOL FALLS TODAY, THEN ENIES LOBBY TOMORROW, THEN IMPEL DOWN...* The crowd began to ungulate wildly with each name. *"...THEN MARINFORD...AND FINALLY MARIEJOIS!!" *

*"LET'S RIDE!!"* Shirley roared. 

The revolutionary woman led the prisoners towards the mountain path. She was ever mindful of the Chief Warden, and his lacky elite guards, showing up and trying to impede their progress. Thankfully Shirley had some friends coming to pick them up. Surprisingly she found herself worrying about that dumb kid, the D.

_*With Rose...*_
After several wrong turns (she had never really gotten the hang of that whole north, south, east, and west thing), Rose managed to find a corridor that lead to an exit. The path ahead was swarming with rioting prisoners and guards. "Need a faster way through!" Rose exclaimed. She formed a giant bubble around her body and kicked off of the super elastic surface, causing the bubble to roll with tremendous speed down the corridor. Rose smiled as she was jostled around within the spinning orb. She really couldn't control its path, and the bubble struck both prisoner and guard alike, knocking them away like bowling pins. Every time the bubble bounced someone away like a rag doll, Rose would exclaim an apology and then laugh wildly. A squad of guards fired at her, but their bullets ricocheted off the bubble right back at them. Rose stuck her tongue out. "Bulletproof!" 

Suddenly three giant, snow white rabbits leaped in front of her path. Rose's eyes sparkled. "OOOOOOH!! CUTE CUDDLY BUNNIES!"  The rabbits lunged at Rose, revealing long claws, and mouths filled with razor sharp teeth. "OKAY NOT SO CUTE!!" One of the rabbits chomped at the bubble with it's teeth. *POP!* The bubble exploded and blasted back the rabbits. Rose shot out of the explosion, and delivered a winding uppercut to the closest rabbit. The impact sent the rabbit sprawling to the floor. As the two other rabbits sprung at her from behind, Rose whirled around and spit a soccer ball sized bubble into the air. Rose came about about and delivered a spin kick to the bubble. *"Bubble Shoot!"*  The bubble collided with the rabbits, and exploded. Rose ran past their crumpled forms, towards the mountain path. 

There were was even more rioting out here then inside, as prisoners fought wildly, trying to seize perhaps their last chance to escape this frozen hell. Rose eyed the other mountains, she could see that there were other riots there as well. Her nakama were somewhere in those mountains. She hoped that they had all managed to escape their cells at least. Just as Rose was about to use a handy shortcut to bridge the gap, suddenly a girl stepped in front of her path. She was maybe a little older then Rose, and had silver hair. She spoke to Rose in a strangely passive voice: "You, you are the captain of the Phoenix Pirates, are you not? I'm going to have to ask you to get back to your cell."

Rose thought the girls request over. It took only a second. "Uh no thanks whoever you are."  Rose ran past the girl, but then she leaped in front of Rose's path again. The girl spoke in that same flat voice. "Please return to your cell. This is your last warning." Rose sighed and shook her head. What a weird girl. "I guess I gotta wallop ya then!"  Rose hurled two softball sized bubbles at the girl. She rushed in behind the volley with a rapidly spinning bubble in her right palm. 

"Outta my way!" 

_*The Southern Mountain...*_
A mild mannered young man with short brown hair and thin black spectacles, pressed his face against the cell bars. The sound of battle was intense but seemed to be drifting off from their location. He frowned slightly and then turned towards his spooky cellmate, who he wanted nothing more then to be rid of. "I think they forgot about us..." 

*Jim Hawkins "The Devil Fruit Stealer" 
Wannabe Pirate*

A spiky haired blond man sat impassively on his bunk. His eyes were ice blue, and his face was set in calm repose. "What will be...will be. My fate will not end here. This is just part of the path."

*Spade "The Ripper"
Bounty: 109,000,000*

Hawkins rolled his eyes and rested his forehead against the bars. It looked like he'd never get out of here."Some path..."  However, the sound of someone approaching their cell caused Hawkins to stand up bolt right. A guard appeared and quickly unlocked the cell, he seemed tired and out of breath. "I knew I missed a cell..." the guard muttered embarrassingly. He tossed away his jailers cap and grinned at them. "So how would you boys like to join the revolut-"

*BLAM!*

Spade lunged from the bunk and headbutted the revolutionary to the stone cold floor. He crouched over the man and removed his set of keys. "You see? The path shows us the way..." he said, unlocking his seastone shackles. Spade stood up and cracked his neck back and forth, smiling with what Hawthorne could only describe as relief. It was like seeing a caged animal finally being freed. "That feels so much better." Hawkins gulped nervously and slowly backed away as a feral growl came from the pit of Spade's throat. "Yu-you're not go-going to uh...kill me are you?" Hawkins stammered.  Spade stared back impassively at Hawkins with those lifeless ice blue eyes. He tossed the keys towards Hawkins and shrugged. "I'm not hungry right now..." Without saying another word Spade sprinted out of the cell and into the corridor. 

"Well okay then haha. See you around!" Hawkins called out to him cheerily. When he was sure that Spade was gone, he slumped to the floor in a nervous heap, and with trembling hands slowly began to unlock his seastone cuffs.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Devil Kings ~ The Island, Grand Line*​
> The giant panda walked on board of the Satan's Mistress, obviously drained from fighting so much. Taking on two _such_ bounty hunters in this short amount of time had drained him to the point where he needed to eat before doing anything else. Though he wasn't gonna go to sleep like last time, and not show his face for two weeks. No, this time he sat at the very front of the deck, commanding the fodder.
> 
> "*Bring me food, I need to regain as much strength as I can in case I am needed...*" Three men ran off immediatelly. "*..., also what's the situation with those Marines?*" "Um, the _Captain_ is fighting their leader as you can see, and has taken out a portion of their men. We are also firing on the other part of their unit and are keeping them back." One of the men spoke up, still with a bit of fear in his voice, and the fact that he dared not say Dante's name showed how much common people feared him. "*Keep it up, when you completely separate them from the Boss, send some men and force them back to their ship. I don't want you waisting gun powder. Also what's the status on those supplies?*" "Our lookout says that they are comming back, but they haven't arrived yet... um..." "*Send someone to help them, do it faster. I want to be able to set sail when the captain is done.*" "YES SIR!!!" You could hear the men scrambling, doing their orders, as the only woman on deck walked up to Semmy. "Umm your wounds?" Semmy didn't quite remember her name, but it was good that she showed up, he could use some medical assistance as he would always just go to sleep after suffering damage in battles. "*Hai...*"
> ...



As Kuro knocked Jinto into the ground, he raised his arm up and began to transform it. "Tar hammer!" He threw the new hammer shaped fist towards Pattaya, though before the two connected, Jinto threw his snack chain up and pulled Kuro's arm down, letting Pattaya's attack go through and connect with Kuro's stomach, However, Pattaya found himself embedded into the admiral and unable to get free. 

"Excellent team work." Kuro raised his left arm into the air. "But you forgot your opponent is a logia user, you need to try and catch them by surprise if you want their body to be unable to register the attack." With that, his hand became a large fly swatter and knocked Pattaya away, then with a thrust of his right arm he threw jinto into Pattaya's goat form, both men hitting the ground. "Any other plans?" Kuro smiled. 

"Well..." Jinto picked up his chain. "I don't know about you..." Then slowly stood up. "But that hurt like hell." He rubbed the back of his head. "Kuro's trying to hold back, and i can feel that he's weakening himself with with each of our attacks... So i've got an idea Pattaya." He turned to the ensign and whispered into his ear. "Weaken your attacks, get him to lower his guard more, then we'll go all out."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

*Pattaya~*

Unfortunately Pattaya didn't manage to surprise the Admiral. But with help from Jinto his attack landed, against a logia... He already how this one was going to end. Trying to struggle out of the Admirals' body Pattaya was hit like a fly. God damn that guy had power. And fascinating abilities, but Pattaya didn't quite have the time to admire them as jinto was thrown his way too. Catching his friend the two would actually come to a stop. Too strong...

As the two men walked towards Kuro, determination in their eyes, Pattaya heard Jinto's plan. "Got it..." Going in first, now with a little less speed Pattaya attempted a technical move, as he weaved his head right and then left, suggesting that he was going to change directions suddenly. After the feint however he pulled his left hand up, to guard himself and threw a right low kick, attempting to "cut" of the tar leg of Kuro, and maybe get him to open up so Jinto can attack.

Though he was kinda aware that Kuro might just fly-hit him again, he went in regardlessly, the zoan user didn't know the meaning of fear when it came to fighting or training. If Jinto asked him to swim in the sea, in order to make a plan work, you bet you candy ass that he would do it.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya~*
> 
> Unfortunately Pattaya didn't manage to surprise the Admiral. But with help from Jinto his attack landed, against a logia... He already how this one was going to end. Trying to struggle out of the Admirals' body Pattaya was hit like a fly. God damn that guy had power. And fascinating abilities, but Pattaya didn't quite have the time to admire them as jinto was thrown his way too. Catching his friend the two would actually come to a stop. Too strong...
> 
> ...



"That's it exactly." Jinto thought to himself, watching Pattaya slow down a bit. If this plan worked, they might just be able to force the admiral into a position where they could land a real hit, and Jinto had his plan already set up. 

Kuro watched Pattaya come at him. "Hmm, he's slower, i suppose that last attack was his limit." The admiral lowered his speed enough to react to Pattaya's attack, leaping into the air and preparing to drop kick the ensign, as his leg came down however, jinto's snake chain wrapped around the admirals leg. "Gotcha!" Jinto tugged on the chain and brought Kuro to the ground. 

"Hmm, not as strong as before..." Kuro flipped backward, tugging on the chain and bringing Jinto into the air, coming right towards the admiral. "I'll need to pull my punches more." Kuro thought, slamming his fist into Jinto's stomach, creating only a twenty foot cloud of dust. "Still not enough." He thought. "I need to pull back more to make this training worth while for them."

"Nnngh..." Jinto coughed out a few times. "Damn it... That's twice now." He thought to himself. "Kuro's holding back so much already... to imagine his power when he's going all out... It's terrifying how far apart we are...." The lieutenant pulled himself up a bit, "GET HIM PATTAYA!" He shouts to the ensign.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "That's it exactly." Jinto thought to himself, watching Pattaya slow down a bit. If this plan worked, they might just be able to force the admiral into a position where they could land a real hit, and Jinto had his plan already set up.
> 
> Kuro watched Pattaya come at him. "Hmm, he's slower, i suppose that last attack was his limit." The admiral lowered his speed enough to react to Pattaya's attack, leaping into the air and preparing to drop kick the ensign, as his leg came down however, jinto's snake chain wrapped around the admirals leg. "Gotcha!" Jinto tugged on the chain and brought Kuro to the ground.
> 
> ...



*Pattaya~*

Jinto drew the giant man on him, so Pattaya would be able to go all out. As the Lieutenant got hit the Ensign harnessed all his power, that he got hit by an Admiral seconds ago, that he drank like no other last night, that he ran to his date like crazy. All of that didn't mater at that one moment, all that mattered was that he went all out and landed a hit. Pulling his muscular, and furry, arm back and forming a fist Pattaya's body dashed forward with max speed.

 Normally to Kuro it would be nothing, he'd just be tar all the time and blast the two. But this training had special rules, so the two East Blue stationed Marines used that to their advantage. Changing the pace at which they moved, Jinto planned to have them surprise the Admiral. And in that little instant maybe land a hit. That was how big of a difference there was between them, they would go all out, to their utmost limits, and even then Kurokarasu had to weaken himself tremendously so it would even work. But a big punch was sent towards the left kidney of Kuro by the black haired Ensign, he would get him. If not he'd just get stuck again and hold him down. "Aaaarrrrghh!!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Somewhere in the Western Mountain Prison...*
> 
> In a cramped chamber of the mountain, only two jail cells were set opposite to each other. In one of the cells, a beautiful dark-haired woman with long elegant robes and a black eye patch over her right eye sat with her wrists and ankles cuffed. "Oi, honey bunch, do you hear that? Something's going on outside."
> 
> ...



Kimiko entered into the madhouse that had become the western mountain. She moved quickly through the corridors, only dealing with the low level prisoners if they got in her way. Her sole priority were those pirates who could pose a danger to the world if let out into the open again. The Fleet Admiral's niece was also on her mind, but Kimiko was confident that the girl, being still just a rookie, wouldn't be able to escape a place such as this. 

As she turned the corner her path was blocked by five roguish looking prisoners. Judging by the decrepit state of their jumpsuits, and the insane look in their eyes, they were most likely lifers. In other words they had nothing to lose. Kimiko pinched her nose slightly. They also stunk to high hell. "Out of my way, and return to your cells!" she commanded them. The prisoners only laughed, and looked her up and down as if she was a piece of meat. 

"My goodness, what a fine and elegant damsel you is. I wonder what yer wearin under that fur coat," one of them asked, a bald headed oaf, with a mouth full of rotting teeth. "Let's find out." 

Kimiko unbuttoned her coat. The gold hilt of a rapier could be seen peeking out from inside. "Let's not." The prisoners hesitated at the sight of the glimmering sword hilt, but undaunted they all moved in on her at once. In a flash Kimiko drew her rapier and blitzed past the escapees, stopping ten feet behind them with her rapier outstretched in front of her. *"Gavotte Bond en Avant!"* A shockwave blasted the prisoners into the walls. Kimiko sheathed her rapier as they crashed to the floor. "Prefers not to fight, does not always mean cannot fight." That was one of the Fleet Admiral's favorite sayings. 

She moved on to the next corridor, but quickly slid to a halt at the grizzly sight in front of her. A giant of a man loomed behind a rather beautiful, not to mention insane, looking woman. Beauty and the beast if there ever was one, Kimiko thought to herself. The woman held a severed cell bar coated in blood. Likely the blood of the spasming guard laying before her. Kimiko recognized the motley duo on sight of course. Their names were well known across the Grand Line. "The Crone couple..." Kimiko muttered through gritted teeth. This was going to be very difficult indeed, she realized. She drew her golden rapier and a parrying dagger from within her coat, pointing them at the couple. 

"Sorry but the honeymoon is over. Now return to your cells or face the axe man's blade upon your necks when this riot has been snuffed out!" Kimiko declared.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya~*
> 
> Jinto drew the giant man on him, so Pattaya would be able to go all out. As the Lieutenant got hit the Ensign harnessed all his power, that he got hit by an Admiral seconds ago, that he drank like no other last night, that he ran to his date like crazy. All of that didn't mater at that one moment, all that mattered was that he went all out and landed a hit. Pulling his muscular, and furry, arm back and forming a fist Pattaya's body dashed forward with max speed.
> 
> Normally to Kuro it would be nothing, he'd just be tar all the time and blast the two. But this training had special rules, so the two East Blue stationed Marines used that to their advantage. Changing the pace at which they moved, Jinto planned to have them surprise the Admiral. And in that little instant maybe land a hit. That was how big of a difference there was between them, they would go all out, to their utmost limits, and even then Kurokarasu had to weaken himself tremendously so it would even work. But a big punch was sent towards the left kidney of Kuro by the black haired Ensign, he would get him. If not he'd just get stuck again and hold him down. "Aaaarrrrghh!!!!"



Kuro saw that this attack was different, that it had much more power behind it. "I see, so this is what they wanted." Kuro reached out quickly and grabbed Pattaya's fist, locking to the two of them in a pushing match. "You two had a pretty good plan, force me to weaken myself by weakening your own attacks" Kuro grinned. "But it won't work." Pattaya tried to throw his other fist forward, Kuro caught it and the two began to push more, trying to get his hit through, Pattaya wouldn't give up.

"Very good Pattaya." Jinto thought to himself. "Keep him right there." Jinto held his snake chain high into the air with one hand, then quickly slammed it down into the ground. "Fuse!" His thoughts scream out in his head. The snakes body begins to disappear, dissolving into the sand. "Snake... Apocalypse!" 

Hundreds of chain like snakes begin to pop out of the ground. made from the sand itself, the snakes lunch forward and begin to bite onto and stab into Kuro's body. "Nnngh... Damn it..." Kuro found himself unable to move, chains piercing his tar and keeping him stuck where he was. "Now... SEPARATE!" The snakes pulled back into the ground, ripping the admiral apart and sending bits of tar flying in all directions. 

As the snakes defused with the ground, the single chain snake made it's way back to Jinto, the Lt. fell to the ground, breathing heavily. "D...damn... that was hard...." He thought, the tar on the ground began to move together and re-formed into Kuro's body. "Incredible... To have that kind of attack." Kuro looked at Jinto.. "Though it comes with risks... These boys have a bright future."

Kuro held his hand into the air. "Training, over. You did well."​


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kuro saw that this attack was different, that it had much more power behind it. "I see, so this is what they wanted." Kuro reached out quickly and grabbed Pattaya's fist, locking to the two of them in a pushing match. "You two had a pretty good plan, force me to weaken myself by weakening your own attacks" Kuro grinned. "But it won't work." Pattaya tried to throw his other fist forward, Kuro caught it and the two began to push more, trying to get his hit through, Pattaya wouldn't give up.
> 
> "Very good Pattaya." Jinto thought to himself. "Keep him right there." Jinto held his snake chain high into the air with one hand, then quickly slammed it down into the ground. "Fuse!" His thoughts scream out in his head. The snakes body begins to disappear, dissolving into the sand. "Snake... Apocalypse!"
> 
> ...



*Pattaya~*​
His attack hadn't landed, damn it. With all he had Pattaya threw another strong punch, attempting to push the Admiral back. But he had no success, despite the Admiral weakening himself. Though as they sqared of for those few seconds Jinto sent one of those awesome attacks at Kuro, destroying his body but the Admiral just reformed, like it was nothing. That attack would smash entire pirate crews, though Pattaya had to admit it, seeing Jinto use it was rare. Very rare as it took out a lot out of him.

"Haaaaaahaaaaa..." Like Jinto Pattaya was out of breath, so much power... He remained on his feet as the Admiral called the time. His form returned to his regular tanned self as he whipped away the sweat. Kuro slowly turned around and started walking away as Jinto regained his breath.

"Admiral Kurokarasu-sempai, please wait!!!" The eighteen year old Marine yelled out, now fully human again. With a determined look on his face he took a big breath. He had something to say. "Thank you very much for showing me how weak I really am!!! But don't worry, one day Jinto and I *WILL* join you at HQ!!! One day I will become Vice Admiral and you won't have to hold back anymore!!!" Bowing his head once, it was the only time ever the guy had bowed to someone else as a sign of respect.

"Now then... let's get ready!!! First round is on me!!! Rika hates it when people are late, so time to have fun and..." Sniffing once he smiled striking a manly pose, flexing his muscles. "... take a shower, for sure. Hahahaha!!!!"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya~*​
> His attack hadn't landed, damn it. With all he had Pattaya threw another strong punch, attempting to push the Admiral back. But he had no success, despite the Admiral weakening himself. Though as they sqared of for those few seconds Jinto sent one of those awesome attacks at Kuro, destroying his body but the Admiral just reformed, like it was nothing. That attack would smash entire pirate crews, though Pattaya had to admit it, seeing Jinto use it was rare. Very rare as it took out a lot out of him.
> 
> "Haaaaaahaaaaa..." Like Jinto Pattaya was out of breath, so much power... He remained on his feet as the Admiral called the time. His form returned to his regular tanned self as he whipped away the sweat. Kuro slowly turned around and started walking away as Jinto regained his breath.
> ...



"Very well." Kuro nodded to the two marines and vanished out of sight. "Soru?" Jinto thought to himself, he had heard about it, but never really saw it... whether that is what it was or if it was merely the admirals speed remained a question for later.

"I think i need to rest." Jinto slowly stood up and focused himself, it had been days here, how many days exactly, Jinto wasn't sure of; but he knew, he knew that his body had only just fully recovered from his last battle. Now he would need to recover more. There would be no parting for him tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Dorian- Devils Luck Pirates 2

The pirate made his way to the back of the casino, be careful to try and be unseen. He had tracked the cards to a door guarded by two large men in black suits. Their chests were as big as a ship and their arms were like masts. "This will be a bit complex." He looked around and saw the Denden mushi sending video to a television somewhere.... "This will be very complex." He reached into his pocket and pulled out a deck of tarot cards, he normally made his own, but for something like this, the truth was absolutely needed. 

"Two of pentacles." He sighed as he drew the card, worst of all it was reversed, which meant he would have difficulty with this job. "All the signs point to a bad outcome." Dorian shook his head and tucked the cards back into his pocket. "Well, Life's no fun if you don't take a gamble." Dorian laced his fingers together and pushed out, giving them a loud CRACK. 

"3. 2. 1. Let's do this." Dorian dashes forward, leaping onto a chair, then onto a table with a quick step and jumping into the air, "Card Field." Holding his hands out he fires multiple cards into the body guards body. The edges sharp enough to embed themselves into the guards.

Dorian grabs the guards keys off their belt, ripping them away and shoving them into the lock. He had to guess which key would fit, but he also had to make it quick. The keys failed one after another, the metallic sound of them clinging together echoing in the casino as more guards prepared to rush in. Five keys were removed instantly, they didn't work, seven more to go. Dorian pushed each one in with incredible speed, two more down. The eighth key slid into the lock, Dorian could hear the click of the tumblers, this was the one. 

He turned the key and opened the door, pulling the keys out rushing inside, he slammed the doors shut and locked them once more. Dorian took a few deep breaths, the guards on the other side began to beat on the door hard as they could. "No one's home!" Dorian laughed and rushed back into a long hallway.

There were no sights to see here, just white walls leading towards a large steel door. There were no guards here, luckily he had arrived just before the next shift got there. Dorian rushed down the hall towards the door, taking the keys out he shoved the first one in, no go, the next one, no go... He continued to try keys until he got to the last one. "This has to be it." He turned the key and the locks undid themselves... Yes...!

Dorian threw open the doors and saw a sight he would always remember, stacks of belli over twenty feet high, making squares twenty feet wide. Massive piles, stretching back over a hundred feet in each direction. "Perfect." creating a few boxes made of cards, he began to stuff the money into neat 4x4x4 piles, he didn't know how much he would end up with, but he would try for 30 million.

After filling up six boxes, Dorian released hundreds of cards from his body. Down the hall he could still hear the guards banging on the doors. "Let's do this." the cards began to take shape, a boxy body, round cards stacking together sideways making four round wheels. "CARD ESCAPE CAR!" Dorian shouts, hopping into the drivers seat, the box's filled with money tied down with cards.

"LET'S DO THIS!" the car takes off at incredible speed, blazing down the hallway, the guards kick the door open finally and Dorian's car plows right through them. "See yah~" Dorian waves, weaving through dealers tables and slot machines. Though one thing stuck out in the back of his mind, this wasn't anything like the cards predicted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 29, 2011)

*Syren Island, the East Blue...*
Jessie couldn't believe it. She had been expecting her father to beat this kid into next week, not take him on as an apprentice. "Dad you can't let...*him* work here."  J4 sighed with disappointment. "So I really can't kill him?" she muttered. 

"He needs to pay for this damage one way or another. A man makes a promise to work off a debt, then he's bound to it." Joseph responded matter of factly. He could see the hurt that still remained in his daughters eyes, and patted her on the head. "Don't worry pumpkin. We'll get the money to rebuild, and you'll be off on your journey before you know it." He gestured over at Billy who had suddenly gotten into a tug of war with J3 over a box of cookies she had in her grip.

"ARA! Don't be so greedy sister!" Billy exclaimed. 

J3 snatched the box away, and suddenly roared at Billy. He could swear she had suddenly morphed into a dragon. *"HANDS OFF THE COOKIES!!!" * Billy shrunk back in surprise at her ferocity. J3 was about to bull rush the boy, but J2 and J5 quickly grabbed the clone and held her back. "Scary dragon sister!"

"GET TO WORK!!" Joseph grabbed Billy by the back of the neck and tossed the boy towards the work shed. He looked at Jessie and shot a thumb at where Billy had crashed unceremoniously through the roof. "Keep an eye on him, and make sure he doesn't mess anything up. Give him an easy job. I mean he can't be *that *stupid." 

_Billy the shipwright apprentice..._
Jessie shows Billy how to measure and saw a piece of lumber. When she is confident that Billy understands, she orders him to cut a pile of wood into neat panels. 
_
Ten minutes later..._
Jessie face palms as Billy stands happily amid a clutter of misshapen wooden debris and dust. The saw is also somehow snapped in half. 

"That's 25,000 beli more you owe!" Joseph roars. 

_Billy's great sweeping experiment..._
Jessie shows Billy which areas to sweep, and hands him a heavy duty broom and dust pan. 

_Fiteen minutes later..._
Jessie and J2 drag Billy out of a flaming pile of debris, meanwhile her father screams at the top of his lungs in the background. 

_Billy: Personal assistant extraordinaire... _
J6 lays on a sun chair, a content smile on her face at the mischief that Billy has caused. She wears a bright gold bikini, oversized sunglasses, and a big floppy sun hat. Billy stands beside her, holding a bag full of items, and absently picking his nose while staring at the sky, taking no notice of the attractive girl. 

J6 snaps her fingers at him. "Stop picking your nose you disgusting oaf, and get me my sun tan oil!" she commands. Billy rummages through the bag and produces a squirt bottle. 
_
Several seconds later..._
J6 screams in horror at being coated from head to toe in bronze sun tun oil. She pulls a dagger from under her floppy hat and leaps after Billy. 

_Billy does nothing... _ 
Jessie orders Billy to just sit and do nothing. Billy is annoyed that he still hasn't had the chance to show off his raft building skills. 
_
Half an hour later..._
Joseph wakes in his office from a quick nap. He finds Billy sawing his desk in half, saying this will be the best raft ever.  

*"GET OUT!!!" * Joseph roars. 

_Right now..._
Billy followed Jessie and J2 through the gates of the shipyard. "Yosh!" What adventure are we going on now!"  Jessie glared at Billy. "We're going shopping for a new hacksaw to replace the one *you *broke," she replied pointedly. "Besides my father was going to kill you if you stayed a minute longer..."  

J2 winked slyly at Jessie. "But we're not really going shopping are we Miss Jessie?" 

"No, we're not," Jessie replied with a nod. "We're going to help earn some money to buy more supplies. Dad may not like it when we fight, but it has to be done." Billy's eyes sparked with interest. "Fight?" His face lit up into a smile as the two sisters lead him to the town square. A humongous crowd  gathered around a giant fighting platform, raised ten feet above the ground. A swirling gold banner erected over the platform read...

*Mayor Sully's Fighting Invitational! *

Jessie frowned slightly as they made their way to the sign up table. A long line of rough and tough fighters stood in front of them. "This is what the people do now that there are no more jobs. They just drink and gamble away at the fights."  When some of the crowd saw Jessie, they cheered. "I'm undefeated..." Jessie noted with a hint of pride and red faced embarrassment. She glanced at Billy and gestured at the fighting platform. "If you want to make up the money you owe, this'll be the quickest way to do it." 

Meanwhile, Mayor Sully grinned and waved at the crowds from the balcony of his office which faced the town square. Fight days were especially ideal for robbing the town bank. Everyone was too busy getting drunk and betting on the fights to care. Now he just needed someone to blame it on.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Very well." Kuro nodded to the two marines and vanished out of sight. "Soru?" Jinto thought to himself, he had heard about it, but never really saw it... whether that is what it was or if it was merely the admirals speed remained a question for later.
> 
> "I think i need to rest." Jinto slowly stood up and focused himself, it had been days here, how many days exactly, Jinto wasn't sure of; but he knew, he knew that his body had only just fully recovered from his last battle. Now he would need to recover more. There would be no parting for him tonight, maybe tomorrow.



*Pattaya~*

How dared Jinto think he could delay their plans!!!! Pointing at his friend Pattaya yelled out, a typical One Piece face. "How dare you try and delay "_Plan Secret Karaoke"_?!?! That is not the Golden Snake way!!!" He called out to the green haired man. He said that he would watch out for any of their crew members, and that went for Jinto as well.

Offering a hand to the Lt, Pattaya said with a smile. "Let us go out like men. And be the silent type while we heal up..." He had found a solution to their problem. They would be the mysterious and silent Vice Admiral, and the flirty Admiral goat chasing after the hot purple haired hostess.

"Now join me on this quest." Waiting on Jinto to high five him, Pattaya would change their plan. They would now be late, mysterious men could afford to be later. But he needed a new suit... Turning to Jinto, he completely changed his tone. "You got any extra suits laying around? Or at least some clothes?" All he had were his speedos, Kaizo's suit that he already wore, his fighting shorts and Tiny II.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pattaya~*
> 
> How dared Jinto think he could delay their plans!!!! Pointing at his friend Pattaya yelled out, a typical One Piece face. "How dare you try and delay "_Plan Secret Karaoke"_?!?! That is not the Golden Snake way!!!" He called out to the green haired man. He said that he would watch out for any of their crew members, and that went for Jinto as well.
> 
> ...



"Sorry Pattaya, but that attack wears out my body more then you could imagine... It makes me feel as if i went a hundred rounds with Kuro and he wasn't holding back... forgive me, but i can not go out tonight." He could barely lift his arm, his entire body was screaming in pain, each limb felt like it was on fire. "I'll give you a suit to wear, but if i don't get back to my room soon, i wont be conscious enough to find it."

Elsewhere- 

Kaizo stood on the other side of the island, his clothing doubled, instead of wearing one of his cloaks, he wore two. Two pairs of pants, two heavy belts, two shirts. His body was prepared with an incredible amount of weight bearing down on him. He felt himself struggling to even breath, as his clothes prevented his chest from rising and falling with ease. 

"This is perfect." Kaizo reached down and picked up a large metallic rod, on the other end was a massive black weight... "I'll show them my true strength... I'll best Jinto in every feild... Then, then they will give me my own crew to command!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2011)

*The King of Babylon vs Lt. Commander Raptor*

Raptor clenches his fist and rushes forward, "Give back their souls fucker!" he swings forward but Dante simply raises his hand up and catches his fist, *"You'll need much more than that."* he grips it tightly and begins to release a spark of demonic energy that courses through the marines body.

Dante looks up as he sees Draco's massive foot coming down on him. He holds up his other hand and creates a barrier around himself, Draco's foot bouncing right off, *"Begone,"*
 he says, firing a shockwave of energy that sends the dino flying.

*"And now, back to you..."* he says, returning his attention to Raptor, though his assault is interrupted as he feels something pierce his side.

He gains a look of annoyance rather than pain however as he looks down and sees Raptor's shadow stabbed into his gut, *"Bah, I never should have gave you life."*

The Devil King picks Raptor up by his hand and then slams him to the ground, *"And that's that."* As he turns to walk away Raptor leaps up from the ground and goes to punch at him again but he swiftly spins around and grabs him by the face.

*"You just don't learn do you?"* he tightens his grab around his face, *"Diabolus..."* Raptor screams at the top of his lungs as a strange energy rushes through him.

When Dante finally releases him Raptor falls to the ground, clutching his eye, "Damn...Dammit..."

Dante leaves the downed Marine behind and heads back to the ship, "You killed our commander!" some of the few remaining, ballsier, marines shout before attacking, *"Vitacapio,"* the souls of the remaining marines shoot out of their bodies and into his hand.

He finally makes his way back to *The Satan's Mistress*, a road of bounty hunters and marines behind him. His hair begins to shorten and his clothes revert to their normal form. He lights a cigarette as he gets on board, "Tell the fodder to get the supplies, ready and ship out in 5 minutes. I don't care who's missing, we're leaving this damn island."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Shingo had made his way out of the southern part of the prison, and in to the western part of the prison. God damn it he had no idea where he was going, all the ways looked the same to him. Punching a few guards out he continued running until he walked up to a brown haired kid.

"You seem like a nice kid. So your probably harmless." He had no idea that his blunt honesty could hurt some feelings, but he could just blame it on being hit too many times in the head and being in prison. Anyway looking at the criminal, he had to be one since he was wearing that this prison outfit Shingo tossed him a prison guard coat. After all he had two, why? Maybe one wasn't gonna be enough for him, so he decided to steal two.

Looking at the young man as he tossed him the coat he asked while looking around, the noise of fighting coming from every direction. "What's your name dude?" The pirates name was Bob, and it seemed like he would be Shingo's corner man in this escape. "If you know a way out of here show me." Litttle did the boxer know that he was going to meet another one of his kind very soon.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *Syren Island, the East Blue...*
> Jessie couldn't believe it. She had been expecting her father to beat this kid into next week, not take him on as an apprentice. "Dad you can't let...*him* work here."  J4 sighed with disappointment. "So I really can't kill him?" she muttered.
> 
> "He needs to pay for this damage one way or another. A man makes a promise to work off a debt, then he's bound to it." Joseph responded matter of factly. He could see the hurt that still remained in his daughters eyes, and patted her on the head. "Don't worry pumpkin. We'll get the money to rebuild, and you'll be off on your journey before you know it." He gestured over at Billy who had suddenly gotten into a tug of war with J3 over a box of cookies she had in her grip.
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Money Making Machine ~ Fighting Invitational, Syren Island, East Blue*​
It had been an awesome day at this weird factory. He got to do all sorts of awesome things, play with wood, make rafts, go shopping and was now allowed to fight!!!Looking at the very biggest guy in the row Billy pointed at him without a second of a doubt.

"How much is that guy worth?!?" He yelled out asking, Jessie obviously didn't know the answer to that, but looking at the old man at the sign up desk she led Billy over there to get him signed up.

An old polite man with a white beard asked him. "Good day, are you here to fight?" Billy looked at him. "ARA!!!! A WHITE BEARDY!!!! Are you Beardy's dad?" Jessie smacked him across the head, grabbed him and made him nod. "I see, and what is your name sir?" "Situation!!!" "HUUHHHH???" Billy got smacked across the head once more. "The mysterious stranger hahahahaha!!!!" And smacked again, harder. "Billy D. Woodpecker, future pirate king...." There they had it. The man pointed at a piece of paper and started explaining Billy the rules who just dozed off and looked at a butterfly, and in a low voice he mumbled. "Damn you too, how can everybody fly these days..."

After about a minute of talking the old man pointed Billy towards the ring. "Your opponent is waiting, though as I said, if you feel you can not go on, just yell out "I Quit!" and a referee will come in between you and stop it." "Ara... That guy?" Billy pointed at the big guy again, but the old man adjusted his hand again. "No no the small guy next to him. The man you just pointed to is our resident champion, you have to qualify like Jessie Roseo here to be able to challenge him." "Ara... too MUCH INFO!!!! ANNOUNCE ME WHITEBEARD!!!!"

Several seconds would pass, as a few speakers came to life, they weren't much but the audience could hear them, so they cut it.

"Ladies and gentlemen, introducing to you now a newcomer to our fighting circuit, the pirate Billy Woodpecker"​
Walking into the "ring" area Billy raised his arms as if he were the champion, but all he would get were a bunch of "Booo!" and "You suck!". A second later you could see Billy almost beating up the man from the audience that yelled out that he sucked, how dared he say that about Billy. Security barely convinced him to get back in to the ring as they skipped the intro of his opponent. They just wanted to get this one over with, surely he would lose, everyone thought. After all a teenager, who never fought before against one of their local fighters, it was clear.

The large man saw the referee raise his arms, it was on. Raising his arms into a fighting stance the older man ran towards Billy, who was still waiting on the signal, unaware that he could start. A fist connected to Billy face, a clean shot sent his face back and the man smiled, he got him.

"Ara... Jessie-ne-chan can I go now?" The purple haired girl gave him a thumbs up, and from that moment on the red haired pirate went to town on his opponent. After all his devil fruit made him immune to any pressure type damage. In a matter of seconds the referee came in between and stopped it.

"Ladies and gentlemen... ummm.... the winner via Knock Out.... Billy Woodpecker..."​
The crowd was dumbfounded by the result. It must have been pure luck, right? One of their own veterans? Losing to a rookie? Mayor Sully couldn't believe it either, he had just lost a GIANT sum of money, who was this kid!!!

"Ara this is fun... let's go again!!!" Raising his arms in to the air, Billy still didn't get an applause. Damn it, beating up a dozen more men in about an hours time Billy was given the right to fight their resident champion. It was unheard of, a rookie clearing out their best guys. Sully was furious about it, this was supposed to be a great day, but maybe he could turn it around.

Meanwhile Billy would be allowed to fight the champion tomorrow, they had to set everything up. Todays show was over, and Billy walked out of the place along with the Jessie sisters. "Ne ne??? Jessie-ne-chan, can I eat something now... I'm hungry... ummm and how come you didn't fight??? Unfair ne-chan, I do all the work... ne will you join my pirate crew? We'll let you shave Jackal? Ummm.... We got piñatas? and umm umm umm We're awesome?"

That was his best argument, if she still refused it was out of his hands. He'd just kidnap all six of them, even the weird loud one.


----------



## Gaja (Mar 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Sorry Pattaya, but that attack wears out my body more then you could imagine... It makes me feel as if i went a hundred rounds with Kuro and he wasn't holding back... forgive me, but i can not go out tonight." He could barely lift his arm, his entire body was screaming in pain, each limb felt like it was on fire. "I'll give you a suit to wear, but if i don't get back to my room soon, i wont be conscious enough to find it."



*Pattaya...*
Pattaya took Jinto in to his strong manly arms. "We mustn't let that happen. A man's love is on the line. *MY LOVE*!!!! To the hotel!!!"

Aimi Ren wanted to jump in and offer to carry Jinto, but a "_I'm doing it!!!_" stare by Pattaya suggested the Marine remain silent. Running of with Jinto in his arms and Tiny II on his head Pattaya made sure to get to the hotel quickly, a hundred rounds with that man, whooooweee. That must suck, Pattaya was tired, that was a given but there was something powering him to push himself, Rika! He would.... Anyway...

Walking in to the room of Jinto Pattaya put the Lt. on a bed. "God damn it... I need to shower, take care of Tiny II, I'll be right back." Walking in to Jinto's shower, the Marine had yet to realize that he had used Jinto's, Kaizo's, Tyre's (Tyre doesn't know), Brandy's (Brandy doesn't know), Wendy's (doesn't know)... and quite a few more, you get the picture. But his own? Well it would take too long, to be honest.

"La-la-la, gonna be a vice-admiral toniiiiight!!!! Gonna take you to the mooooon and back!!!! Ta-na-na!!!"....



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The King of Babylon vs Lt. Commander Raptor*
> 
> He finally makes his way back to *The Satan's Mistress*, a road of bounty hunters and marines behind him. His hair begins to shorten and his clothes revert to their normal form. He lights a cigarette as he gets on board, "Tell the fodder to get the supplies, ready and ship out in 5 minutes. I don't care who's missing, we're leaving this damn island."



*Semmy Devil Kings ~ Satan's Mistress, The Island's Dock, Grand Line*

Semmy had commanded the fodder around the ship these past few minutes, and made sure everything was in order. Looking on at how Dante defeated the Marine, Semmy was now fully wrapped up in bandages, and still sitting on the deck of the ship. It wasn't that he wanted to be a mummy or anything, it was that the doctor used some healing oil with the bandages to take care of some old wounds, it would only take a day.

The woman was still working on Semmy as he took a hit from the weed. "*Welcome back Boss, I had everything taken care of... Levy and Keng though are still not back, as far as I know...Now I know why you hated this island, hahaha!!!*" Who knew maybe they were on the ship and Semmy missed them, he wasn't exactly in the shape to play hide and seek with fishmen and mini-giants.

Looking on to the ocean as he felt the adrenaline fade and the pain set in Semmy went a bit quiet as he looked out. The fodder who spoke up before walked up to him running. "We are fully stocked, and are ready to sail out at any given time!" Saluting to Semmy and looking down as Dante came close the man went silent. Semmy just pointed to the man that he was dismissed, damn he really needed some rest. But the wind and this sense of winning such a difficult battle made him happy.


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 29, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol/Western Mountain...*

*Rose vs. Ten*

The two bubbles were hurled towards Ten. She couldn't quite predict how powerful each was, unlike with bullets. It would be too risky to try to block them, so the only option was to dodge. She swirved to the right, then to the left, dodging both of the bubbles, which went flying into the side of the mountain. "That's a strange ability." Rose suddenly came at her with another rapidly spinning bubble. Without enough time to dodge, Ten quickly grabbed the object in her palm. The resulting explosion sent both girls flying backwards into the snowbank. 

Ten quickly stood up, examining her hand. It was singed from the pressure, but still functional. "See ya!" Ten looked up, and was suddenly hit dead center with another bubble. Rose landed just behind Ten as the latter fell to her knees, and started to caugh as she held her stomach. Rose turned around to see black smoke bellow from Ten's mouth and the sounds of clanking as her joints seemed to stiffen up. Rose's eyes widened as Ten turned around, revealing her shirt having ripped slightly around the shoulder, revealing mechanical circuitry under her skin, next to a tattoo of the number "10".

"What the..." Ten adjusted her sleeve. "I wish you hadn't seen that," Ten said as she held her arm. "That was foolish of me. I should have been more careful when dealing with someone so unusual. Still, that was rather interesting just now. I see that you are a Devil Fruit user like my superior. I've only encountered a small handful of others." Strangely, Ten didn't seem interested in fighting all of a sudden. Rather, she was more interested in Rose's attack.

*Kimiko vs. The Crone Couple*

As Roza dropped the metal bar to the floor, she turned to Kimiko. "Oh hello." Bramf didn't say anything, simply standing behind Roza with his great arms crossed. Roza smiled as she looked Kimiko up and down. "You're...oh yes, the Fleet Admiral's main squeeze. I've heard about you. I pictured you being less attractive though. That cute little body of yours...it's kind of pissing me off." Roza reached into her hair, and pulled out what appeared to be a long hair pin. However, she swung it forward, revealing it to be a long white Japanese fan. The ends were lined with spikes. "I think you'd look better in red." Roza swung the fan, launching dozens of small spikes forward. Kimiko drew her rapier and swung it across her chest, knocking the spikes away. "You'll have to do better than th-" Without warning, Bramf sent a powerful punch to Kimiko's stomach. She managed to narrowly block the punch with the blunt side of her sword, but the swing still sent Kimiko flying out of the chamber onto the mountain trail. She landed on her feet, and glared at the two. The Crone couple exited the chamber. Both of them didn't seem bothered by the cold at all. "We'll have to make this quick, dear. This riot won't last long, and I want to savor our freedom."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 29, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates*

Jin tried to peer ahead but the grass was much too high for him to see what they were advancing to, "So what's the plan again?" he asks, forming a machete in his hand and cutting a path, "We going for the marine base first or the treasure?"

"I believe it was the marine base first, and then the treasure on the way back," Jimmy rubs his chin, "I think I remember where we're going from that map, I'll lead the way," he says, giving Melayne a look before taking the point.

"Take note my lovely," he holds out his hand, "Candy Cane Blade," his hand extends and transforms into a long red and white striped candy cane, "You see I'm the Candy Man in more than just name," he says as he gives his weapon a lick.

He begins slicing through the brush, "I ate the Candy Candy no Mi, though it was certainly not very delicious everything that I create now is of the highest quality-" he pauses as he feels his blade hit something and get stopped, "Candy..." he takes a look and sees an enormous buffalo like creature, with his blade stuck in it's leg.

"Eh?" he pauses as the buffalo gives him an angry look, "Oh my," he says, nervously pulling on his collar, "Sooooo now that I've displayed my magnificent ability, how about you all present your skills aaaaand take care of this big boy," he says, nervously patting it on the leg.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent took a deep breath as the Cipher Pirates continued to sail ever closer to the enormous Castle. It had been a large mountain, but over the years it had been carved out by convicts, allowing the World Government to use it as a jail, barracks, fortress - anything it needed. Because of it's relative closeness to the Red Line, it was able to be used as an outpost for any marine vessels entering or leaving the Grand Line, further increasing it's strategic value. Though it was no Impel Down or even a Blizzard Gaol, it was famous for it's use of highly personalized cells, each specifically designed to hold it's particular occupant.

But Kent wasn't interested in that. He was interested in one of the prisoners - a man by the name of Nereus Archeleone.

Nereus. Child prodigy, medical whiz, complete nutjob. Sentenced to life inside The Castle after murdering an entire marine hospital, along with 200 civilians who happened to be receiving treatment at the time. Word was the World Government was using him to pioneer new medical breakthroughs. Kent could only hope that the word was right.

He stretched his neck and groaned in pain - even that simple movement set his nerves on fire. He was using two crutches, and if he hobbled along slowly enough he could keep the pain to a minimum, but he absolutely refused to allow Bros to dope him up with more morphine. Thanks to whatever he had pulled out of his ass against Gyatso, his Aura was in a state of flux, and he couldn't afford upsetting it with drugs.

Alexis had woken up a few days ago, in both better and worse shape than him. She couldn't move as well, but at least her every twitch didn't cause excruciating pain.

"Fire the cannons," Kent said.

Elaine shot him a worried look, but she pulled the lever without comment. The cannons fired with a deafening roar, crashing into The Castle's main walls with little effect. A moment later the alarms started ringing, and Kent saw The Castle's own cannons preparing to fire. He nodded to Raeyr.

Raeyr shook his head and began to raise the white flag of surrender up the mast. Kent saw the cannons hesitate and finally lower as several small boats began sailing towards them, armed to the brim with Marines.

Within minutes, the Bonebuster had been boarded, and the Cipher Pirates were being rounded up and placed under arrest by heavily armed Marines. 

"Cipher Pirates," One marine said to another as he clamped down seastone restraints on Elaine. "Small time. Probably not worth the trouble." Kent visibly chafed, but said nothing.

"What's wrong with you?" Another said, walking up to Kent and poking him. Kent hissed and recoiled. 

"I'm injured," Kent said. "Poke me again and I might die." 

The marine chuckled. "So you're Kent huh? We might just have to fix you up. Lieutenant Commander Tanners wants to Court Martial you personally."

Kent's eyes widened. "_Lieutenant Commander?!_ Brie?! Are you fucking with me?" He laughed, ignoring the pain that shot up and down his body as he did so. "Man, you guys really have gone downhill since I left."

The marine scowled, shoving him over. Kent screamed in pain as he tumbled to the dock, and the marine grabbed him roughly and threw him over the shoulder. "C'mon. We're taking you to the infirmary. Let that Archeleone bastard take a look at you."

Kent crowed. He was right. Archeleone _was_ here. "My crewmate's hurt too!" He shouted, pointing at Alexis. "You'd better bring her, assholes!" The marine sighed, but motioned for his friend to follow with Alexis. Kent watched the other Marines drag Elaine, Bros and Raeyr away - they would be thrown into a generic holding cell until the World Government decided what to do with them.

About twenty minutes later, Kent and Alexis were laid out on separate tables in a too-bright operation room. A 30-ish man in a grey suit walked up to them. "Cipher Pirates," he said, noticing the tattoo on Kent's shoulder. "You must be Kent, traitor to the Marines." He turned to Alexis, smiling politely. "And you must be new. What seems to be the problem?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Black Lotus Pirates*
> 
> Jin tried to peer ahead but the grass was much too high for him to see what they were advancing to, "So what's the plan again?" he asks, forming a machete in his hand and cutting a path, "We going for the marine base first or the treasure?"
> 
> ...



"It's all right Buffalo-san..." Nicholas laughed nervously.... "WOW, that is a big buffalo..." He whispered to the rest of the crew. "How about we talk about things calmly huh? Buffalo-san!" Nicholas smiled and held out his hand. "You know, I'm part animal too." The buffalo stepped forward and sniffed Nicholas's hand... SHING! However, quickly, Takeshi delivered a fetal strike to the creatures head. "Let's move." "WHY DID YOU DO THAT!" Nicholas shouts. "He wasn't hurting anyone! Animals are-" "He was hindering our goal, I did what was needed." 

Nicholas shook his head as Takeshi walked forward into the woods. "Geez..." Nicholas then looked down and noticed the vines creeping up his leg. "Ah, these things do grow fast!" He slashed at a few of the vines and kept moving. "Hurry up now! Staying still will only give them something to latch onto!" Though, he still felt it, the anger at Takeshi, he would have to put it out of thought for now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

The red-haired guy looked fiercely at the one with the scythes, he was going to crush him for sure and turn him into ashes._"C´mmon I only hear you blabbering nonsenses instead of acting, show me that you deserve at least that poor bounty you has"_the black-haired said provoking Ral whose flames became even more intense if possible"You are dead"he said and rushed once again against his opponent, his fists involved in flames as he tried to punch the face of the young man but when he found a blind spot, the guy used one of his scythes to push Ral away and as the result Ral avoided most part of the attack but his stomach had a horizonatl bleeding cut on it.

"Damn"he said while touching his wound and looking at his blood_"I think those eight millions are too much for you"_the guy with the piercings said making fun of the fruit user who just became more angry and involved his fist in fire again. Dashing with the intention of punching the guy, Ral began to throw many punches that were dodged easily, then the black haired man kicked the stomach of the teenager making Ral to kneel _"You aren´t as strong as you think weakling"_he said and then using both scythes he slashed Ral´s left shoulder and right arm, the attack followed by a fist in the fire user hind head knocking him out.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 29, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> The red-haired guy looked fiercely at the one with the scythes, he was going to crush him for sure and turn him into ashes._"C?mmon I only hear you blabbering nonsenses instead of acting, show me that you deserve at least that poor bounty you has"_the black-haired said provoking Ral whose flames became even more intense if possible"You are dead"he said and rushed once again against his opponent, his fists involved in flames as he tried to punch the face of the young man but when he found a blind spot, the guy used one of his scythes to push Ral away and as the result Ral avoided most part of the attack but his stomach had a horizonatl bleeding cut on it.
> 
> "Damn"he said while touching his wound and looking at his blood_"I think those eight millions are too much for you"_the guy with the piercings said making fun of the fruit user who just became more angry and involved his fist in fire again. Dashing with the intention of punching the guy, Ral began to throw many punches that were dodged easily, then the black haired man kicked the stomach of the teenager making Ral to kneel _"You aren?t as strong as you think weakling"_he said and then using both scythes he slashed Ral?s left shoulder and right arm, the attack followed by a fist in the fire user hind head knocking him out.



Rex watched as each one of his crew was taken down and tied up... His body was aching, his chest hurt more then anything he ever felt. "What... what is this pain." He gripped at his chest. "Why... why does my chest hurt so much...?" He pirate captain failed to feel or notice the tears pouring out of his eyes... His vision had already been blurred.. "Why... why does it hurt so much..." He gripped his chest tighter. "WHY DOES IT HURT SO DAMN MUCH!!!!!!" Rex shouts into the sky, his voice echoing through out the island, even piercing the deaf ears of the silent men. 

"Let me take care of that." Freyrs hand chops the back of Rex's neck and knocks the pirate captain out, more so out of pity than anything else. "Alrighty, then. The marines should be here shortly, get them chained up and prepared for transport now!"


----------



## Noitora (Mar 30, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​
  The sounds of clashing metal and the roars of men with words he could not quite grasp had all but left his bloody eardrums. Wounded and dead toppled around him moment after moment as Rynias blade splattered lines of blood from every swipe into the enemies forces. Marines were considerable opponents and their training showed it, but the knight Braska had realised something about these marines during their confrontation, something that would allow him victory. He was going to escape death this time with his love watching over him and his faith giving him more strength. The sounds of thumping solely began to halt, a ship glazed in white and gold sailed off into the distance, and the sounds of battle echoed further down the city where other old enemies found each other. All this registered in his mind as the action around him died down. 

 Braska used his wives blade as support as heavy breath slithered from his lungs with constant succession. His tired eyes lingered over the battlefield. Dozens and dozens of marines lay crippled and groaning, limp and lifeless. The dock no longer performed the dancing of blades, no longer sang the tune of battle. The Knight had stood victorious over the horde but not without payment, he could feel the wounds covering his form weakening him, blood flowing from the hole in his torso as the stinging cuts opened upon his flesh. Perhaps he was not out of the woods yet. Without medical attention he would likely meet his wife in the afterlife soon enough. 

Suddenly without much warning his train of thought was suddenly slammed of course as an impact in his side sent him flying along the dockyard. The Knight rolled along the ground and grunted in pain as he staggered in a daze, his eyes flicking up to see what struck. The officer that led the horde still lived, grasping two trench knives in both hands and a cigar sticking out from his teeth.
_“To think this pathetic nation had someone like you as a trump card. Tch, I’ll quickly remedy that and get back to the castle, we ain’t lost yet.”_ Braska coughed out a spittle of blood before he pushed himself to his feet, eyes narrowing upon his one last foe.
*“You… think too highly… of me.”* The marine officer curved up a brow in query at the comment, clearly not following.
*“The reason… I stand here now… above… your men and you… is simple” *The raised brow quickly turned into a heavy frown, anger pulsing through his forehead as a vein pumped rapidly. The officer could almost taste Braskas’ blood.
*“… I fight for something… my kingdom, my people, those I care for… for righteousness. You… and your men… and even Sheerer… were so blinded by greed… that you forgot, your reasons to fight. That is why… no matter how strong you are, no matter… how experienced you are… there is no way I, or my friends, can lose… to selfishness.”* At that Braska stood up tall and slipped into his battle stance. The time for words was over; this battle would be ended soon. The marine officer gritted his teeth in anger and prepared to charge. 
_“… Let’s do this…”_


----------



## Noitora (Mar 30, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syher*​
Upon entering the forest Melayne remained rather silent, as she usually did, observing her surroundings and the rest of the crew. A few times they had spoken to her, and she replied rather simply or offering a small alluring smile. Much like when the one going by the name Candy Man wished to show her his Candy Cane blade, even giving it a lick. The attractive woman tilted her head in reply and offered a warming smile to show she acknowledged it and found it interesting. Her manners made her impossible to read by others, and those that believe they understood her were usually wrong to begin with. 

Eventually the group came across a giant buffalo. She had heard of the creatures being larger than usual in this place, though she did not recall the reasoning behind it, if she had even learnt it. As the group talked among themselves while the beast made its? way over, she crossed her arms and watched with a curved brow. The movements of the second Captain were a lot different from Nicholas, whom seemed quite friendlier. As she predicted Takeshi slew the beast once in range before continuing on with their goal in mind. Some may have seen that as a stronger trait, but the two appeared as pair, one would never work without the other. With this in mind, the dynamic of the crew and how it ran was becoming more and more clear. 

 Nicholas was not the only one to feel the snare of a vine. As Melayne made her way forward in the group the feeling of a vine tickled her foot. She was quick to slide free and continue on, though she gave the vine another look in consideration. Vines do not simply grow quickly, that quickly anyway. Calmly she glided alongside the Captains and spoke in her alluring tone.
*?I suggest being weary of the forest around us. I believe it is not as simple as one would believe at first glance.?* As she spoke, she briefly checked the needles along her under sleeve. If it came to fighting she was prepared. Though she would prefer not to show her ability just yet, sometimes fate took a different turn than to the path you would choose.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

[FONT=&quot;]_*Archey Madma - The kingdom of Shinpou*

Marines scurried past his hiding place under the docks, a few houndred meters from the worst fighing. He was awefully quite, way more then he usually would have been. With a  whisper, "Shintai shintai no leg strengthen" he leaped easily to a beam closer to to the center of the battle. "Just 2 more, and these assholes will feel the wet, cold body of the sea below".

He felt something wet hitting his shoulder as he fastened another charge to the support beam in front of him. He felt the dripping sensation again and looked to his shoulder. Blood.

He smiled, before he took another great leap to the last beam.
"Time to retreat" he said to himself, before he climbed up destoyed part of the docks.

Making sure nobody had eyes on him, he lit the fuse.

The explosion almost toppled him over. Marines and pirates alike fell into the sea below. Taking out his trusted "Wolverines" and shouted "Shintai shintai no Full Body strengthen!".
_[/FONT]


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2011)

_*Syren Island, The East Blue...*_
Jessie and J2 lead Billy into a diner, before heading back to the Roseo shipyards. Thankfully Billy had probably won enough prize money to convince her dad not to kill the boy, figuratively at least, as in hurling him a mile into the ocean. She'd still probably hear a mouthful from him when he found out that they had gone to the tournament. Her father hated the fighting, saying that they were a symbol of everything that was wrong with the island. People wasted their days drinking and gambling away what little hard earned money they had left, instead of building ships that used to be famous the world over. 

Jessie had been both shocked and impressed by Billy's fighting prowess. By the time he was done, there simply wasn't anyone left for her to fight. He also didn't seem to be that bad of a guy. Extremely simpleminded yes, but not bad. _Maybe I misjudged him?_ she thought to herself. Seeing her pride and joy, the ship _ Mary Catherine_, get pulverized like that had put her in a bad mood. All ships, especially the one's she built, were special to her, and she simply couldn't suffer the abuse of a ship. 

"I guess I forgive you for smashing my boat..." Jessie told the boy. Billy smiled at her with an excited expression. "The flying boat? Ara! So you and your sisters will join my crew?!"  Jessie shook her head. "No..." she replied flatly. Billy shoulders slumped visibly. "Wanting to leave home was foolish. I have to stay and help my dad keep the business afloat. We just don't have the money to fix up the _Mary Catherine_...and even if you and me fought a hundred tournaments it still wouldn't be enough. Mayor Sully is stingy with how much prize money he gives out."  Jessie did her best to hide the disappointment in her voice, and took a deep breath.  

J2 returned with a giant stack of food in her arms. "Done ordering!" she remarked cheerily. Jessie had a giant appetite due to the nature of her powers. She needed to constantly replenish her energy to keep so many clones active at once. She didn't look at them as mere clones of course, they were her sisters, and a part of her. Billy's eyes lit up when he saw the food. "Oh yeah who's this Jackal guy?" Jessie asked, as she grabbed a stack of hamburgers. "You keep talking about him, but where is he?"  She was beginning to suspect that Jackal was Billy's imaginary friend or something. 

_15 years ago on Syren Island...
A four year old Jessie waddled along the rug in her fathers office, playing with a toy ship that he had carved for her. Jessie's father sat at his desk, conversing with a red bearded pirate. She didn't know who the pirate was, but he seemed to know her father. 

"Long time no see Phoenix D. Roy. So you want me to build you boys a new ship eh?" Joseph asked. The red bearded pirate nodded. He had bright green eyes and a piercing gaze. "Aye, we're goin back to the New World. I coulda had a ship built at Water 7, but you make the best ships I ever seen Joe." He grinned at Joseph and his eyes sparkled with a mischievous light. "Do ye want to come with us this time?" 

Joseph scoffed at the notion. "I've got a wife and two kids...plus another one on the way. I'm a family man now." Roy nodded with understanding. "Good for you Joe. Good for you." He turned about in his chair and gestured at Jessie. "I got a little girl just a bit younger then yours..." he said with a fond glimmer in his eyes. Joseph calculated the cost of Roy's ship. "Well this ship you want is going to be expensive. Adam wood doesn't come cheap." Roy chuckled and reached inside his crimson captain's coat. Joseph's eyes widened when Roy placed a bright red fruit on the desk. The fruit had swirling patterns running all across its plump skin. "This should cover the cost, and then some. I think a ship that can carry me and my nakama all the way to the New World, would be a fair trade for it," Roy said with a smile. Joseph pointed cautiously at the fruit. "Is that what I think it is?" he asked in a shocked voice. Roy nodded. "Aye, it's a devil fruit." 

Joseph was almost afraid to touch the thing. Even now he could feel the mysterious aura radiating from it. They were so rare that just one devil fruit was said to be worth 100 million beli. "Where did you get it?" Joseph asked. Roy shrugged and crossed his arms. "A long story that I'd rather not bore you with. So do we have a deal Joe?" Joseph ran a hand through his balding hair, and thought it over. That devil fruit could bring his business a lot of money. "We have to talk with Mary Catherine as well. I don't want to make any decisions without involving her." Roy laughed as Joe lead him out of the office. "I see who wears the pants in this family." 

Jessie smiled at her father and the strange man as they left the office. "I'll be back in a few minutes honey. When I get back I'll fix you up something to eat," Joseph told her. Jessie nodded happily, and returned to playing with her toy boat. It was then that she noticed the giant strawberry perched atop the edge of the desk. Jessie stared with wide eyed fascination at the fruit. She had never seen a strawberry that big before. That must be daddy's lunch, Jessie thought to herself. 

Several minutes later...
Joseph and his wife, Mary Catherine Roseo, entered the office. "Here let me show it to you..." Joseph said, "It's right over-" His jaw fell agape when he saw that the fruit was no longer on the desk. "Wait were is it?!" 

"Where's Jessie?" Mary Catherine exclaimed with a tone of worry. 

"Here momma!" Jessie called, appearing from behind the desk. She held the half eaten devil fruit in her right hand. Her mouth was stained with bright red juice. Jessie stuck her tongue out with a sour expression. "Fruit tastes icky!" 

"JESSIE NO!" Joseph screamed. 

Jessie belched loudly, and suddenly her body shimmered as if out of focus. A figure melted out of her shimmering body, forming into a completely identical clone. Joseph exchanged shocked glances with his wife, and tried to speak. All that came out was a hollow gasp. His eyes rolled in the back of his head and he promptly fainted. _


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates*
> 
> *Melayne Syher*​
> Upon entering the forest Melayne remained rather silent, as she usually did, observing her surroundings and the rest of the crew. A few times they had spoken to her, and she replied rather simply or offering a small alluring smile. Much like when the one going by the name Candy Man wished to show her his Candy Cane blade, even giving it a lick. The attractive woman tilted her head in reply and offered a warming smile to show she acknowledged it and found it interesting. Her manners made her impossible to read by others, and those that believe they understood her were usually wrong to begin with.
> ...



Nicholas/Takeshi-

"Indeed, This forest is strange, Plants that grow this high, Animals that are big as trees. The stories never said anything about that." Nicholas looked around the wounds and listened to it, his eyes seemingly focused on nothing, he was letting his ears try to pick up the sounds. "There's something... not right about these woods. I can't quite explain it." He rubbed his chin and put his sun glasses down. "Perhaps, We should reconsider our approach. Turn back to the ship and sail around the island."

"We've already entered, there is no point in turning back." Takeshi comments, cutting down the grass with ease. "I suppose that is one way of looking at it. Another would be that the forest is home to more dangers that could result in us being worn out before our goal has ever been accomplished."

Takeshi shook his head. "There is no-" But before he could finish another massive animal comes into view... It was a large tiger, twice as big as normal. "What's with these animals?" Nicholas questions, they were massive, far bigger then they should be. "GRAWR!" The tiger lets out at the crew. "Silence." Takeshi's blade swings down and ends the tiger. "Why do you keep doing that! It was just scared of us!" "It was a danger. I will not allow my crew to be injured because you can't kill an animal." 

"I can kill an animal, i refuse to kill one that isn't harming anyone." "It would have." Takeshi sheathed his blade and kept walking. "I do not like this." Nicholas walked over to the tiger and placed his hand on it's chest. "This is bad karma." The captain said a prayer for the Tiger and moved on, following behind Takeshi. The crew keeps walking, though Nicholas feels something in the darkness of the woods. Somewhere, hiding in the woods, they were being watched.


*Golden Snakes-*

Aimi Ren watched Pattaya and Jinto walked into the motel together. "Oh my~" He giggled a bit. "Ah... Isn't anyone...?" He looked around, but he didn't see anyone, Tyre was still in his room getting everything for training. "Dear me, now I can't make any sly comments~ It's no fun without someone to hear me tease them~" He pondered for a minute and then grinned rather devilishly. "Well... I suppose~ If they wont come to the teasing~ The teasing will come to them~" He let out a small giggle and stopped for a second. "Oh Ren~ You're such a devil~" With that, he rushed off into the building...

Jinto lay down patiently, his head was throbbing, every heartbeat sending waves of pain through his body. "Pattaya, There should be a closet in that bathroom!" Jinto shouts, his lungs feel as if they are on fire, but he must get the words out. "There is a black suit in there, it's special made, Don't mess it up or I'll kill you!" 

Pattaya found the suit in the bathroom,


----------



## Noitora (Mar 30, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa'lis*​
 Not too far from the docks, but enough to be way out fo range by enemies attacks the Blazing Beauty marines finally came to halt. The officer strode along the deck and commanded his men to anchor and await here for the time being. The men were curious to his change of heart in remaining but decided not to ask, as the marine seemed oddly motivated with a bit of flare in his words and movements. The beautiful marine slashed his arm to the side before raising it to his mouth, laughter slithering from his lips.
*"Fufufufu! We will await here for the outcome, my loyal marines. I will need a good long report prepared when this is over."* A group of marines still held up the mast, sweat trickling down their foreheads but their resolve to serve their officer pushed them forward. Lysander stood at the highest point of the deck gazing out to the island, a smirk dancing upon his lips. Suddenly a bellowing explosion sounded upon the dock. One side of it tumbled into the water taking some marines and seemingly pirates into the sea. Lysander blinked at the flaring sight, the last marines fighting on the dock being destroyed. All that seemed left fighting was that stubborn Guardian as the Squad leader, that did not include the castle in battle itself.

*~Five minutes earlier~*

*“B-But… sir?”* Lysander croaked down the Den Den Mushi. A firm, yet calming voice sounded through in return.
_“I need this done, Lt. Sa’lis. The outcome of that island is vital to the marines’ progression in West Blue. Remain in the area and report to me the outcome of the situation. Do not partake in the battle, remain out of range and keep nothing but a straight gaze on the Kingdom. Is that understood?”_ The blonde haired marine nodded to himself before replying.
*“As you Command, Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon.”*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2011)

On a lone countryside, where war and famine had begun to claim the lives of hundreds of villagers. There was a growing group of resistance fighters, who decided to speak out against the war. They wanted to fight for their crops, for their land. The leader of this resistance was Franklin Boss, a simple farmer with nothing left to lose. The war claimed his son, the famine his daughter, the grief lead his wife to commit suicide. He had nothing, Nothing but his family home. 

Nothing left but the house he had built and the farm he had tended! But event hat was taken, Taken from him by the governments stupid war. Franklin formed the resistance, they moved throughout the country, gathering like minded individuals and training them to become a fighting force to be reckoned with! Franklin lead a charge against the government, Pitchfork and torch in his hand, he charged the gates. 

His group of resistance fighting with him all the way, They invaded the governments castles, they took the guards, hundreds of soldiers charged them, but they didn't give in! The resistance pushed forward, taking out the soldiers, falling to swords, they would lose many men on both sides, but the resistance never faltered! They pushed onward, until Franklin finally reached the kings chambers, he broke down the door, guards fired their guns into him.

But Franklin never fell! He continued to rush forward, he continued to push through shot after shot, his body pierced and filled with lead.! But he didn't stop, using all his strength, he gave his pitchfork a mighty fling, he put all of his emotion into it! The love of his wife, The pain of losing his family, his home, his farm, his determination to see justice delivered! The pitchfork flew true and ended the king right there.

Franklins body dropped to the ground, motionless... He didn't know how long had passed by before he awake... but when he did, his body had changed, he was no longer a mere human... he had become something more... his hands were metallic, his heart replaced with a new pumping mechanism. He had been transformed from a mere man... into... "RRRROOOOOOBOOOOOMAAAAAAAAAAN!!!!!" 

RoboMan stood, his right leg on a park bench and his right arm pointed high into the sky. "That's a lie!" A small child shouted, he was surrounded by seven other small children all listening to RoboMan's story. "What!? RoboMan never lies! He is a symbol of Truth, Justice AND CANDY!" He took another proud pose, however the kids merely stood up and walked away. "YOU DO NOT KNOW GREATNESS WHEN YOU SEE IT CHILDREN! BUT ROBOMAN FORGIVES ALL OF YOU!" The masked man shouts to them as they leave. "Now, I must go, for Justice is calling... Forgive me children, there is no time to play any longer." 

"ROBO..........DASH!!!!!!" RoboMan takes off with incredible speed, leaving behind a trail of cloud as he heads for his destination... Where is!? Where could this man be headed!? FIND OUT SOON ON THE NEXT ADVENTURE OF!!!!




THE GREAT
ROBOMAN!
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol/Kimiko vs. The Crone Couple...*
Kimiko held both her rapier and parrying dagger at the ready, slightly annoyed at being almost caught by that punch. It had been awhile since she'd fought opponents of this caliber. _You've spent too much time getting comfortable behind a desk,_ she chided herself. The Crone's methodically circled around Kimiko, Bromf to her right, and Roza to her left. Kimiko kept her eyes on them the entire time, analyzing their strengths and weaknesses. Roza was the faster and more nimble of the two, while Bromf was all muscle and power, much slower and plodding. They were probably used to fighting together as a duo, so the likelihood of her exploiting them against each other was unlikely. Bromf grunted something unintelligible at Kimiko, trying to draw her attention. At the same time Roza swung her fan around, releasing a swarm of blades. It was the same tactic as before. Kimiko swatted away the flying blades with a swing of her parrying dagger. Right on cue Bromf charged at her and raised his lumbering fist. 

*"Soru!" *

Bromf's fist passed through Kimiko's dematerialized body, hitting nothing but air. His eyes widened, and he grunted a curse. Kimiko rematerialized behind Bromf and thrust her rapier full force at his back, releasing a bullet shaped pressure wave of air. *"Aubade Coup Droit!"* Suddenly Roza appeared beside Kimiko in a burst of speed, and slashed her fan upwards at Kimiko's rapier. Kimiko's attack sailed over Bromf's head and blew a deep hole in the mountain side. Kimiko grit her teeth with frustration. _How annoying._ Bromf spun around and swung the back of his fist at her head, while Roza slashed at her legs. Kimiko barrel rolled in between their attacks, the fist and fan blade sailing barely an inch over either side of her. The Crone's unleashed a flurry of attacks while she hung in mid air. Kimiko made her body go limp, using her own specialized form of Kami-e. 

*"In Quartata!" *

Kimiko flitted around their attacks unpredictably, almost like a leaf caught in a powerful gust of wind, elusive and almost impossible to catch. Roza managed to score her right shoulder with a light slash, but Kimiko kept up the technique and moved even faster. Bromf roared in anger and raised both of his massive fists into the air. Kimiko's eyes widened. _Can't dodge those meat hooks!_ 

*"Geppou!"* she cried. 

Kimiko kicked off the air rapidly, rocketing into the sky just as Bromf smashed a huge crater where she had been standing. Kimiko geppoued erratically over their heads, and swung her right leg around. *"Rankyaku Ballestra!" * A disc shaped air wave flew towards the deranged couple. 

"Oh my you're just so full of tricks aren't you cutie pie?" Roza cackled madly, while swinging her fan blade with full force, and unleashing her own air wave. Both attacks collided in mid air, generating a huge explosion of smoke and wind. Kimiko landed back to the snow covered ground, noticeably breathing much harder then before. _Yeah I've definitely spent too much time behind a desk_, she thought to herself. It really didn't matter though. 

"What a shame. It seems that we're deadlocked..." Kimiko told them matter of factly. "However you won't be able to get past me before reinforcements arrive, and you two will get to spend an eternity together in this frozen hell..."   A tiny wisp of a smirk appeared on her face as she said this. 
_*
Closeby with Rose and Ten...*_
Rose couldn't quite grasp what she was seeing. This seemingly normal looking girl, really wasn't a girl at all, but instead something much different. Seeing all those circuits under Ten's skin might've brought a normal thinking person to a certain obvious conclusion. Rose however had different ideas. 

"So you're like an alien? Please tell me you're an alien!" Rose asked with wonder in her eyes. She crouched in front of Ten and smiled. "Wait don't tell me, you're from the moon right? I remember I saw this movie with my sis when we were kids, _Attack of the Spaceys II_. A bunch of aliens  from the moon tried to conquer the Grand Line by posing as human beings." Rose paused and looked up at the sky. "I've always wanted to go to the moon..." she muttered dreamily. 

Ten stared back at Rose blankly, as if unsure how to respond. "I am not an extraterrestrial life form." 

"Extrawhatsithuh?!" Rose asked with a confused face. 

Ten sighed slightly. This girl had an interesting power, but seemed rather simple minded. "I'm not an alien." Rose frowned slightly. "Oh..."  She glanced curiously at the circuits sticking out of her arm. "Then what are you?"  Ten coughed up a bit of black smoke. "I'm an artificially created life form." 

"You mean like a...a...um..robot?" Rose asked. 

"Something like that," Ten responded. 

Rose eyes lit up. She grabbed Ten by the shoulders and helped her to her feet. A robot wasn't as cool as an alien, but it was damn near cool enough. Not to mention it would bring her one step closer to forming her dream crew; an alien, a robot, a talking gorilla (preferably who could cook), and a magician. "You're so awesome. You need to join my crew!" Rose exclaimed happily.


----------



## Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

[FONT=&quot;]_*Archey Madma - The kingdom of Shinpou*

Archey looked at the the marine ship outside the docks, about 500 meters out. 

"Shintai Shintai no sight and hearing enchant!" he said. His ears twitched and moved by the slightest sound. His pupils shrank, until it was about invisible. The The eyes clearly moving in a more rapid, yet accurate way.

He noticed a blond guy standing pompously on the top deck of the ship. He stared into his eyes, knowing that he would not even know he looked at him.

_[/FONT]*"Fufufufu! We will await here for the outcome, my loyal marines. I will need a good long report prepared when this is over." *[FONT=&quot;]_he heard him say. 

"Oh, so you think you can just wait it out?" he said with a snarl. "Shintai Shintai no voice  enchant." he said, then filling his lungs with air. With a bellowing sound, he screamed. (Only towards the ship, so the guys at the castle will not be able to hear it at all) 

"COME GET SOME YOU FUCKING SISSY!"

The scream was loud enough to make significant ripples in the air. And more then enough to make any untrained marine squeel from the high sound.
_[/FONT][FONT=&quot;]_

_[/FONT]


----------



## Noitora (Mar 30, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou

Lysander Sa’lis*​
The vessels men stood spread out over the ship constantly watching the island from afar, taking note of everything that occurred on land at the command of Lysander. The blonde haired flamboyant officer continued to stand elegantly with his long coat flowing with every breeze of wind in tune with his flick of hair on his forehead. He would be lying if he said he was not relieved to be given this position from the Vice Admiral; the entire kingdom seemed to be losing the marine support. Most of Sheerers’ men were killed or defeated and the entire nation had made their way to the castle grounds to lock it down from the inside. He found it odd, the marines were a force of justice and order, but these pirates and rebels had turned the Kingdom into a mad house. His report would mention that it was all these pirates and the Guardians doing, they would hang for this.

  Suddenly a loud voice plummeted in their direction, screaming for Lysander to engage whoever called out. The dashing marine blinked in puzzlement as he flicked his attention in that direction, unable to get a clear view. One of his marines scampered up beside his officer holding a telescope slide against the rail and targeted off in the same direction.
_“Sir, it is a man! A scruffy looking man is challenging you! Shall we engage!?”_ The marine said excitedly. Lysanders’ brow was deep and his teeth gritted violently. 
_‘That scum DARE challenge me, Lysander Sa’lis!?’_ He thought as he gripped the rapier tightly at his hip. Though more words passed through his mind no seconds after
_‘Lt. Sa’lis, report what you see and do no more. Do this for the World Government and your name will be surely acknowledged.’_
His gloved finger tapped against the hilt of his blade for a moment as he remained silent, before speaking.
*“No. We have been ordered not to partake in any battle… but be sure to get a picture of him, this will not be forgotten”*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

The pirates had been rounded up and handcuffed together, they were all still unconscious, left that way to make things easier. "The ship is arriving sir!" One of the villagers shout. "Very good." A large marine vessel lands at the docks, "Ah, Captain Fairu! A pleasure to see your ship again!" Freyr shouts. "Sorry, The captains sick." A red haired marines steps onto the docks. "I'm Lieutenant Junior Grade, Ricky Hasfield." He holds his hand out and Freyr gives it a shake. 

"Well, The pirates we called you about are over there, do we get our rewards?" He smirked. "Well, You are missing two members." Ricky looked the crew over. "So the reward will be a bit lower then you expected." He handed over a case of Beli to Freyr. "But, that should cover it." With that, he held his hand up. "Please place the pirates into holding! Chop Chop! We don't have all day!" Marines rushed down and grabbed the pirates, taking them back onto the ship. 

"Pleasure doing business with you." Freyr nods to the Lt. "Indeed." Ricky waves him off as he heads back to the ship...


----------



## Eternity (Mar 30, 2011)

[FONT=&quot;]_*Archey Madma - The kingdom of Shinpou

*With his devilpower he overheard the remark, and thought "Maybe I get a bounty? That would curtainly make it easier to get into a good crew.." he watched as one of the marines took out a den den mushi. Not one of those valling ones, but a larger one with bigger eyes. He knew what this was, as he had used one when travling with one of the pirate crew when he was younger. This was a den den mushi that imprintet a picture of something into its brain and then used its slime to print that picture on something.


He posed with the "wolverines" trying to look as badass as possible, sporting a evil grin. He also still had the devilfruit power on, making his eyes look really empty and evil. With those things, as well as blood from the marines, made him look like the most badass pirate ever.
He smiled, content and looking forward to seeing his face on a wanted poster.

_[/FONT]


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates-

The crew wandered through the woods, though no one was sure what direction they were headed now, the map had become useless.... "I think we're lost." Nicholas calls out, he had taken up the back of the crew while Takeshi lead the front. "We are not lost. We are merely unable to tell the current direction in which we are traveling." "Most people call that lost, Takeshi. You were never very good with directions... Why did we let you-" "I WAS PERFECT WITH DIRECTIONS! IVE NEVER ONCE BEEN LOST!" "What about that time when Uncle told you to go to the fifth divisions barracks and you ended up in princess-" "THAT NEVER HAPPENED!" "Not according to-" "QUIT BRINGING UP THE PAST!"

Nicholas rolled his eyes. "All i am saying, is that we are lost. We've past the same cut marks in the grass two times. If we can't find the marines base, We have no hope of destroying it." Nicholas spoke honestly, as he always did, he was never afraid of holding back the truth. Though, he also never delivered it in a way that was to come off as brutish and dickish. "Look! If you don't like it! YOU LEAD!" Takeshi shouts, turning his back to look at the crew, but mostly Nicholas. 

As he did so, a very large creature stepped out of the grass, most of the crew was quiet, they couldn't believe it's size.... It was a Moose, but it was six times larger then a normal moose... "I... I think what we saw before... were children..." Nicholas calls out. "What makes you say that!" Takeshi screams, beside the moose, were two smaller moose that were only half it's size... "Turn around." Nicholas points behind Takeshi...

The co-captain turned to see the moose staring him down. With a strong Hmph, the moose let out a burst of air from it's nose... Takeshi didn't want to reach for his blade, there were too many and they were far too big...The large moose took a step back and lowered it's head, then burst forward to charge at Takeshi, just when the crew thought it was game over, Nicholas's jumped in, his body growing hair and massive antlers, he gripped the massivr moose by the antler and kept him pinned down. 

"GET OUT OF THE WAY!" Nicholas shouts to his crew, instructing them to run for it. "Where should we run! There's two more!" Takeshi shouts. "I'll take care of it! Run to the side and behind them, with such massive frames it will be hard for them to turn sharply! GO!" Nicholas could feel the moose struggling to get free, but he wouldn't let it... and come to think of it...  he realized, this was the first time he showed off his devils fruit in front of his crew.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> "Oh... I should have known." He said. "I never knew you cared, my dear Annie." Better to play the arrogant, sarcastic prick, Rek thought. If he tried to sound sincere Annie'd blow his face off here and there. Besides, her irritated look always entertained him.
> 
> The prospect of leaving the island seemed really good now that Annie's gone ahead and beaten up his sack-lifting minions. He could probably salvage a few goods, and he might even be able to get his hands on some of the marines' weapons, but with Annie close by he wouldn't be able to sell anything in the first place.
> 
> ...



Annie quietly observed the interaction between Rek and the woman. She glanced at Rek, and gestured towards Jun. "You know this chick?" 

Rek nodded. "Unfortunately..." 

Jun turned her attention on Annie, seeming to take her measure. Her stare was adversarial. Annie had seen the look countless times before when in the company of other assassins. _Am I better then you? I bet I could kill you. This bitch isn't my equal._ All these thoughts were conveyed wordlessly though seemingly meaningless glances. That was just the way killers were.  "You have been hired to capture this one as well?" Jun asked. 

Annie shook her head and shot a thumb at Rek. "This palooka? No I _used_ to be his bodyguard."  Annie shrugged and holstered her revolver. This seemed to placate Jun. She advanced towards Rek, but without warning found Annie's revolver in her face in a flash of movement. Jun locked eyes with Annie, her face unreadable. 

"I didn't say you could take him..._yet_," Annie declared. "First I wanna know who's paying you and why you're chasing this fool."  Suddenly an enormous explosion rocked the docks in the distance. That wasn't one of her bombs. This one sounded crude. Whereas her inventions were precise and efficient. "Just another day in the neighborhood."


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2011)

The Grand Line-

The Grand Line, a place that is fresh and vibrant to the world. It's home to amazing phenomenon, most would find it unbelievable... the types of islands that exist there, primitive, advanced, it's an amazing place to be. That is why Akuma tends to come back to the Grand Line, remembering days of old and getting away from the hectic wars that seem to run abundant in the new world. 

But today, Akuma stared off into the sea from atop a large cliff, the island they were on was under their control, so Akuma had no fear. This place was pleasant, most people didn't have to worry about fear for attack or fear of marines trying to take over. They had peace here, to do what they wanted, to live how they liked. The Rodgers Pirates liked to stop here, They liked to enjoy the fresh alcohol that makes this island famous. 

"What's wrong Akuma? You seem depressed." First mate Teddy, the massive teddy bear made his way over to Akuma, he then sat down next to the captain and handed him a bottle of the islands famous MahoMaho Wine. "My sons disappeared Teddy." Akuma looked down into the sea below. "No word as to what happened, he simply vanished." Akuma took a swig of the wine and threw the bottle into the ocean. "It's bitter.... too bitter...." Akuma's words were shaky, he was always lively, always the life of the party... No one had ever seen him sad, never depressed.... Yet he said the words no one had heard before... The Alcohol was bitter... 

"You... You know he'll be alright, Joseph is just like you. A dumb fool, but he will never be beaten, he will always pick himself back up... I remember when he was a kid still, that little boy, his eyes filled with a determination to surpass you..." Teddy chuckled a bit. "Well.... I'll leave you alone Akuma... But, the rest of the crew is enjoying a welcome party... You should come too, take your mind off things." The large teddy bear stood up and waved to Akuma as he headed back. "Thanks... Teddy." Akuma sighed and looked into the sea... "I hope you are okay, son."

Elsewhere-

Ka-cha... Ka-cha... The steps of a massive foot made an odd squeaking sound as they walked through stone halls.. Ka-cha... Ka-cha... "Ohhhohoho... So this is where the tomb is-bone." A massive figure stands in the darkness of the hall.. No one is near, he is alone, utterly alone, surrounded by the stench of death. He steps forwards, Ka-cha, Ka-cha... his shoes squeak more as they head towards the tunnels exit. Soon, the massvie shadow finds himself before a large golden room, fifty feet in one direction, seventy in another and thirty feet high. In the middle of the room is a golden coffin, slightly elevated at a 45 degree angle.

The mans hand reaches forward, though the room shines, he seems to stay in darkness, as if darkness is all around him... like a shroud that keeps only him safe from the light. "Here you are-Bone.... Free at last....." He grabs the lid. "Bone." And throws it to the side, revealing a skeleton of a warrior, merely bone, this man was once a great warrior king... Legends of him spread throughout the grandline years ago, but eventually, he succumbed to time and his body gave out.

"We'll... Perhaps, you want to live again?-bone." The skeletons body was covered in golden furs and jewels, a large broadswords kept in his hands. "Come with me, great one." Gripping the skeletons head, "Wait... I forgot... Bone.-bone. I better say Bone, just in case-bone. Bone... There, i said it-bone... Wait!-bone, did i say it for the end of that sentence or to make up for the previous one-bone!? Now i'm confused-bone! I'll say it one more time-bone, just to be sure-bone!" He cleared his throat and took a breath. "Come with me, great one-bone." Then, the man nodded and ripped the skeleton free from it's grave, taking the blade with it. "LIVE AGAIN-BONE!"

The black hand grew thinner and thinner, becoming nothing more then bone itself.. But the bones, they began to rattle, shake and spring back to life. "What... is your bidding?" The skeleton looked at the shadowed man. "Bring me, to your friends.... Bone." A big white toothy grin permeates the darkness... This man, Is Royal Schikibukai, Bricker Bones.. His goal, To collect the bones of the dead and build up a massive immortal army.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Mar 30, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates*

"Whoawhatthehellisgoingonsomanymooses!" Jimmy spits out in an instant as Jin grabs him and rushes for cover, "Or is it meese? or maybe just moose? You know, like fish? What do you think?"

"I think you'd better shut the hell up before I drop you and lighten my load!" Jin barks, "Well no need to get snippy," his eyes light up as he spots something, "Oh! I've got it!"

His arm begins to turn pink, it stretches and wraps around Jin's waste with a sticky property to it, "Just what the hell are you doing?!" Jimmy smirks, "Just stand back and watch my brilliance," he cocks back his other fist and punches forward, *"Gum Gum no Pistol!"*

He fires forward, his arm turning pink and stretching far into the air until it sticks to an enormous tree, "Here we goooooo!" he shouts as they fling upward.

They finally crash into the tree trunk and land on one of its gigantic branches, "Well that didn't go so well," Jimmy says, rubbing his head, "You idiot!" Jin shouts, grabbing Jimmy by the collar, "A little warning before you send us crashing into a tree!"

"Geez, I got us away from those meese...Mooses? Well whatever, I got us away. And now we can get a sight of where the marine base is," he says while adjusting his top hat, his collar still being held by Jin, "There's just one problem..."

"Oh? And what's that?" Jimmy simply points at the hole in the tree trunk as several beady red eyes peep out, "Great..." he drops Jimmy flat on his ass and walks towards the tree trunk, "Whoever you are you'd better get out here already!"

There is a few squeaks before finally a group of squirrels, twice the size of Jin himself, leap out and attack, "You've gota' be kidding!" he does a quick spin and kicks one of the squirrels clear off the branch, *"Raging Cyclone!"*

Though another squirrel leaps down from a branch about and dives at him, claws outstretched, *"Gum Gum no Cannon!"* a wad of gum fires from Jimmy's mouth that slams into the squirrel and carries it into the trunk of the tree, entrapping it in its sticky mess.

"I've got your back buddy," he says, with a reassuring thumbs up, "I didn't ask for you help, and who said we're buddies!" Jimmy rubs his feet in some imaginary dirt, "Well you didn't need to be so harsh about it..."

His eyes then perk up, "Oh no! What have I done!" he makes his way through the battle of Jin and the squirrels with the gracefulness of a ballerina before tripping and falling flat on his face, gripping the branch tightly to prevent him from falling, "My dear! How could I forget you! How could I rescue such a brute over a  beauty like yourself! My dear...My dear..."  he rubs his chin, "What was her name again?"

"You don't even remember her name?!" even the squirrels look at him with a look of amazement. 

*The Island...*

The Devil Kings are long gone, and only the bodies of bounty hunters and marines remain. Lt. Commander Raptor's body twitches a bit, "Stop...Stop...Sloan it's too early for training...Dammit you old bastard...5 more minutes..." suddenly he pops up, looking around wildly, "Where am I? And who was rubbing my back?"

He looks over to his large blade, lying a few feet away from him, "Draco? I didn't think you were capable of being so gentle," the weapon simply growls, "Yeah, didn't think so," as he got to his feet he tripped over something, falling back onto the ground, "Eh?"

It is none other than his shadow, playfully scurrying around his feet, "What did Draco put in my drink this time..." suddenly it all comes back to him, the fight with Dante, "The Devil King!" he stumbles to his feet and rushes to the dock, he can just make out the *Satan's Mistress* on the horizon.

"I can still catch them!" he turns around, "Men! Come on men! We can still get them!" then the rest of the battle comes back, the souls of his soldiers being sucked from their bodies flashed through his eyes and a look of shock overcomes him, "Oh...That's right..." he takes a slow stroll through the graveyard of an island, picking up and sheathing his blade before returning to his ship.

*"DAMMIT!"* he slams his fist into the wall of the ship, creating a large hole. He hears the faint ringing of the Den Den Mushi in his office and walks over to it, "Hello...?" he says grimly.

"Lt. Commander Havok! We've been trying to contact you for nearly an hour! What is your situation!" the voice shouts, "Well...Uh..." he takes a moment before regaining his composure, "My entire squad...Has been taken out by The Devil King and his men...I am...I am the sole survivor."

He looks down in sorrow as he listens to the officer on the other end, "Understood...Understood...I will await transport..." he hangs up the receiver and slides down into a seat, "Damn...Damn...Damn..." he says, slamming his fist into the deck of the ship, halfheartedly. His shadow dances around his feet but he pays it no mind.

*Atlas Pirates...*

As they dock the ship Drake is already prepared to take off, "I'm going to fly over to the top of that mountain in the middle of the island so I can try to spot where that bastard has set up camp. The rest of you can span out and attempt you own searches. No one that's still seriously injured should go out alone."

He took a deep breath, though he was an idiot sometimes he knew what was best for his crew, though he didn't exactly know what was best for himself, "Oh, and what about you? I thought the seriously injured weren't supposed to go out alone..." Clemens says, arms crossed.

"Not now Red," he says, looking off to the mountain, "Wait," Henry steps forward and pulls out three syringes, "Each of these have a healing serum in them that will keep your body in check. Use them sparingly though, they have a bit of an...after kick."

Henry tosses them up and Drake snatches them and places them in his pockets, "Right, thanks," he closes his eyes and focuses, "Come on...Pull through...It's for Kong..." he blasts off and shoots right for the mountain up ahead, as fast as his body could manage.

*Marcus vs Jak Jak*

As Jak Jak hits a button 6 tentacles sprout from his back pack and jut towards Marcus. He skillfully twists out of the way, kicking the ones that reach him away.

*"Fire Fingers,"* his finger tips ignite and he slams his hand down, three streaks shooting in a wave towards the genius, "Yikes!"

He uses his tentacles to form a shield and defend him, "Hah! Your fire is too weak to break through my genius technology!"

Marcus simply ignites his finger tips again, "Oh...?" the the flames begin to expand and he does the same motion, sending another streak at him, "What did I tell you! They're too-!" but the attack melts right through the tentacles and slightly burns Jak Jak's chest.

"Gaaaaaah!" he shouts in pain, "H-how! That attack didn't work just seconds ago!" Marcus holds up his hand, a small flame bouncing in his palm, "My powers strengthen with my will, and you pissing me off his my will super charged...*Flame Fist*!"

He thrusts his flame coated fist forward and a blast of flames slams into the pirate once again, "Ok...okokokok...You've forced my hand pretty boy...Time to show you my ultimate invention! It makes my collars look like child's play!"

He goes to tap a button then pauses, "By the way, times still ticking on those collars gahahahaha!" he finally hits the button on the strap of his backpack and it begins to expand with a metal suit of armor that wraps around his entire body.

The weight is too much for the propellers to carry so he finally lands, *"Not too shabby eh?"* he then fires a blast of lasers that slams into the surprised marine's chest, *"Guess you won't have to worry about that timer any more...Gahahahah!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 30, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates- Takeshi-

The pirate captain headed deep into the woods, Leaving only Nicholas to deal with the moose threat. He didn't want to leave Nicholas behind, but that brute knew what he was doing. As he ran though, he could hear something following him, "Just what is it this time." He'd seen massive tigers, buffalo and even moose, what could be following him this time. Takeshi turned, but what he saw, was incredibly unexpected, a massive camel was running behind him, spitting balls of mucus the size of cannonballs. "WHY THE HELL IS A CAMEL IN THE FOREST!? YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE IN THE DESERT!!!" "MOOOOO!" The camel responds. "CAMELS DON'T SAY MOO! AND COWS DON'T LIVE IN THE FOREST EITHER!"

"BARK!" "You're not even trying damn it!" Takeshi grabs his blade and turns around quickly, slashing at the camel, however it spits at him instead, Takeshi, unable to block, lands on the ground from the force the spit hit him with. "You bastard.... I'll get you for-" BAM! The camel kicked Takeshi as he tried to stand, knocking him into a tree. "Nnngh... You piece of shit... CAMEL!!!!" Takeshi dashes forward. "BAAAA!!!!" The camel screams, charging at him. "THAT'S A SHEEP YOU DUMBASS!!!!!!!"

Takeshi's blade meets with the camels kicks and sends a shock wave through the woods that knocks down the grass in the area...


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Great Blizzard Gaol/Kimiko vs. The Crone Couple...*
> Kimiko held both her rapier and parrying dagger at the ready, slightly annoyed at being almost caught by that punch. It had been awhile since she'd fought opponents of this caliber. _You've spent too much time getting comfortable behind a desk,_ she chided herself. The Crone's methodically circled around Kimiko, Bromf to her right, and Roza to her left. Kimiko kept her eyes on them the entire time, analyzing their strengths and weaknesses. Roza was the faster and more nimble of the two, while Bromf was all muscle and power, much slower and plodding. They were probably used to fighting together as a duo, so the likelihood of her exploiting them against each other was unlikely. Bromf grunted something unintelligible at Kimiko, trying to draw her attention. At the same time Roza swung her fan around, releasing a swarm of blades. It was the same tactic as before. Kimiko swatted away the flying blades with a swing of her parrying dagger. Right on cue Bromf charged at her and raised his lumbering fist.
> 
> *"Soru!" *
> ...



*Kimiko vs. The Crone Couple...*

Roza glared at Kimiko, realizing she had a point. If they wasted anymore time fighting her, they would miss the opportunity to escape before the chief guards arrived. She grinned at the Rear Admiral. "Thanks for the tip, dear. It would be a shame if we ended up wasting an chance like this."

She withdrew her fans and placed them in her gown. "Then I'll just have to kill you quickly and get this over with..." In a flash, she was behind Kimiko. Before Kimiko could turn around, something wrapped itself around her neck. It was a giant segmented tail, with long stinger on the end. Kimiko was lifted a few feet above Roza, who, other than the tail coming out of her dress, still maintained her normal appearance. "I'll make it quick then. Just a quick snap seems humane enough." A sharp pain suddenly went down Roza's tail, as Kimiko slipped a small knife out of her sleeve and plunged it deep into one of it's segments. "Gyaaah!" Roza threw Kimiko to the ground and fell back, writhing in pain. She grabbed the knife and pulled it out of her tail, which was still bleeding. "Gah! You bitch!"

"Hm?" Bramf ran past Kimiko over to where Roza was sitting, holding her tail. It seems to slither back into her dress as Bramf helped Roza to her feet. She was about to say something else when both she and Bramf spotted hundreds of guards suddenly heading their way up the mountain trail. "Hrrm, run." Bramf suddenly threw Roza over his shoulder and hopped off the trail, disappearing into the white mist from the mountain.

*With Rose and Ten/Western Mountain...*

"I'm not permitted to do so," Ten replied blankly to Rose's invitation. "Screw permission! You're a robot!" 

"I am not a simple robot, and being a robot wouldn't make me capable of overlooking my primary orders." Rose frowned at Ten's response. "Then how do I get you to join my crew." Ten thought for a moment. "If my intention is going to be to capture and/or kill you, then I can justify my being on your ship as a sort of mission."

Rose paused with a dim look on her face. After nearly twenty seconds, she finally spoke up. "Alright. You can follow under me until you've killed me!" 

"What about capturing y-"

"So you're joining my crew. That's final!"


----------



## Noitora (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther*










​
The crew had quickly hurried on through the forest, the interaction between the two Captains being somewhat entertaining to the female doctor who studied in silence. Though it was not long before their advancement was soon halted by the arrival of a beast, a gigantic moose in fact. The dark haired beauty gazed up towards the animal with a serene expression, considering the biology of the creature and the reasoning of his size before even conceiving the possible threat. That was quickly altered however when battle was thrown towards them, Nicholas quickly revealing his power and striking towards the insanely large animal. A devil fruit user, much like herself, and a zoan no less. In the mayhem of the crew separating, The Candy man and Jin dashing off in one direction while Takeshi took another, Melayne gracefully flowed back into the shadows of the foliage while keeping a keen gaze.

  Without much explanation the doctor had scaled a nearby tree, though of course not allowing any to see her perform such an ungraceful task. She made her way along the length of the branch high in the tree tops attempting to find the direction of the marine base. There was certainly something in the distance however the map had been left with one of the Captains, meaning it was her gut that she would need to reply on. Suddenly loud voices echoed between the barks not far behind her, two voices she easily recognised. Jimmy and Jin had also taken to the trees and battle giant squirrels, for some insane reason. The woman watched apathetically as they seemed to hold the upper hand against the animals and could not help but find a tad of amusement in Jimmys? antics in realising he had left her below ? they were quite the exceptional crew. 

More squirrels were soon to take advantage of the pair after the shock passed from his performance. Melayne decided to give into the situation and reveal her ability much like the Captain and the Candy man, if she was to fight with them it was only fair they knew a little bit about her ability. Not all, naturally. As one of the squirrels leapt towards Jimmy with its? claws brandished she acted before the chef, a thin needle flying through the air and sticking into the creatures arm. It blinked slightly at the attack as it took close to no damage before throwing its head back in squeaking laughter. A moment later the needle exploded in a burst of energy, and explosion of kinetic power, sending the animals flying off smoking into the woods. Now her position was revealed Melayne gave a small wave to her crew mates, while in her other hand a row of needles slid between her fingers.
*?Do not worry, Candy Man-san. I seem to have had the same idea as yourself.? *She said calmly, offering a mysterious smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Kimiko vs. The Crone Couple...*
> 
> Roza glared at Kimiko, realizing she had a point. If they wasted anymore time fighting her, they would miss the opportunity to escape before the chief guards arrived. She grinned at the Rear Admiral. "Thanks for the tip, dear. It would be a shame if we ended up wasting an chance like this."
> 
> ...



Kimiko adjusted her spectacles, and got back to her feet, sweeping the errant snow from her fur lined coat. She grabbed up her rapier and glared in the direction where the Crone's had run off. "How troublesome." She closed her eyes and tried to sense them. After several seconds Kimiko opened her eyes, and frowned. She chastised herself inwardly. _That's what I get for not training my color of observation to a sufficient level._ Archer was always offering to teach her, but Kimiko thought he was just looking for an excuse to cop a feel. 

"Guess I'll have to do this the old fashioned way then," Kimiko muttered. She prepared to geppou into the sky to try and pick up the trail of the Crone couple, but suddenly a powerful explosion rocked the mountain path. A swarm of prisoners appeared in the distance. Kimiko's eyes widened. These were no ordinary fodder, many of them had high bounties, and at their lead was a wild eyed woman, waving around two giant kukri blades. Kimiko instantly recognized her as the Revolutionary General from the West Blue, Big Knife Shirley. Hundreds of guards swarmed up the mountain towards them, and both sides clashed with the force of opposing tidal waves. 

Kimiko cursed under her breath. She was left with two options. Go after the Crone couple, or help stop the revolutionaries. She turned in the direction where the Crone's had escaped, balling up her gloved fists tightly. "Next time..."  Kimiko muttered, before geppouing towards the battle. 

_Closeby..._
Rose grabbed Ten's hand and led her down the trail. She wasn't letting the awesome robot girl escape her sight until she was right and proper in the crew. Ten looked at her doubtfully. "You do realize that-" 

Rose shushed her and smiled. "Who cares. All that matters is that we're free. Look here, you wanna be human right?" 

Ten seemed caught off guard by the question. Rose interjected before Ten could respond. "Well the first lesson about being human, is that you can't worry about the future, tomorrow, a couple of hours from now, even a few minutes from now. All you gotta do is focus on what's happening *now*, and live every second like it's your last. That's what my mom taught me. You gotta kill me, capture me? We'll cross that bridge when we come to it!" 

Ten thought it over. "That's certainly an interesting perspective." 

"Awesome! Okay let's go find the rest of the crew!" Rose declared with a fist pump. 

*BABOOOM!* 

Suddenly a giant explosion rocked the western mountain. Guards appeared in the distance, running up the mountain trail. From the path behind them, a flood of prisoners came barreling down the mountain, there were even guards among them, but even Rose was smart enough to figure out that those must be the pretend guards. Rose looked back and forth, she and Ten were caught right in the middle.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

With Nicholas-

"SIT!" The massive half-elf demanded, The three moose did as they were told and sit down. "Now then, explain yourselves!" The mother moose began to explain everything, letting out moose sounds... Nicholas sat there for a good few minutes, nodding his head every now and then. "Yes, yes it's just as i thought." He responded, hand on his chin. "I don't speak moose..." With that Nicholas shrugged and pat the moose on the head. "You're a good girl, honorable. But we don't mean you any harm. We just want to get to the marine base, Can you show me the way great one?" Nicholas smiled at the moose. "WAAAH!" The moose calls out and lowers her head for Nicholas to get on.

"Thank you very much Madam." Nicholas hops onto the moose, his body transforming back to normal. "Now then, to the marine base!" "WAAAH!!!"

With Takeshi-

"You dumb camel!" Takeshi shouts, slashing at the beast again, however it's steel like hooves stop the blade. "CAW!!!" The camel shouts back at him. "YOU CAN'T BE A BIRD AND CROWS DON'T LIVE IN THE WOODS!" Takshi's foot flies up and kicks the camels chin. "MEOW!" It shouts, falling to the ground. "CUT IT OUT!" Takeshi raises his blade to deliver the final attack, but something stops him... something within his head saying, don't do it... "Tch... Get out of here." Takeshi sheaths his blade and begins to walk deeper into the woods. "Oink...." The camel says quietly. "THAT'S A PIG YOU IDIOT!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol/Southern Mountain...*
Hawkins nervously peered out of his frozen cell. Most of the chaos and noise seemed to be coming from one end of the corridor. Hawkins knew that the main path out of the mountain lay in that direction. However he also knew of another way out. It might be a bit trickier to get there, but it would also steer him clear of most of the mayhem. He looked down at the fallen guard in his cell, or whatever he was, and shrugged. "Yeah that'll work..." 

A minute later Hawkins walked out of the cell, dressed in the fallen guards uniform. Luckily the man had been about his size. He moved on the quickstep, away from the fighting at the other end, keeping his jailors cap slung low over his eyes. A squad of guards passed him by and glanced at him queerly. 

"Oi! The fighting's that way!" one of them shouted. 

Hawkins cringed visibly and slowly turned around towards them. _Oh shit I'm screwed, oh shit I'm screwed, oh shit I'm screwed!_ Hawkins nodded towards them matter of factly, and gestured towards the empty cells. "The  Vice Warden ordered me to do a sweep of this level for anymore hidden explosives." A loud explosion rocked the mountain, causing the guards to look away. _Thank you Oda. _

"Alright well then hurry it up!" they cried, before running off towards the action. 

Hawkins breathed a sigh of relief, before bolting down the opposite way. If he timed this right he might just be able to get out of here. _Then what? _he asked himself. _Slog through three miles of subzero tundra, while fending off giant, bloodthirsty rabbits?_ Even if he made it to the coast he'd still need a boat to escape. "I'll cross that bridge when I come to it," Hawkins muttered aloud. Anything would be better then being handed over to those world government scientists.  Hawkins was so lost in his thoughts that he rammed into a wall. He rebounded off the of the wall, and landed roughly onto his back. "Fuck! Who put that wall there?!" Hawkins looked up, and immediately felt his heart sink. He hadn't run into a wall. 

A tall Eskimo man stood before him, his arms crossed and a bored look on his face. Hawkins instantly recognized him as one of the chief guards, a man by the name of Jabu. He looked down at Hawkins suspiciously.  "Which division are you with?" 

Hawkins took a wild shot in the dark. "Uh the second division....?" 

Jabu smiled and nodded, which of course caused Hawkins to relax and smile. Suddenly Jabu cocked his right fist back and punched at Hawkins. "HA THERE IS NO SECOND DIVISION!!"  Hawkins barely avoided the punch as it shattered the frozen concrete floor. He dove away from the Eskimo, and ran flat out the way he had come, screaming at the top of his lungs. Unfortunately for Hawkins, this guy wasn't a devil fruit user. Jabu meanwhile was hot on his heels. 

"You can't escape the one hit champion!"  the Eskimo man shouted.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

The Green Cloaks- Rex

  The marine ship sailed swiftly through the waves, headed towards the nearest marine base to drop off its fresh load of prisoners.  The marines scurried about the deck, sweeping, mopping and making sure everything was clean. But down below, a handful of guards stood at different cells, each housing a single Green Coat. The guard in front of Rex’s cell was a large man, not muscular but incredibly fat. He must have been around four hundred pounds from what Rex could tell, he was also incredibly round… even his head was round. “OI! Dango!” Rex shouts. “I’M NOT A DANGO!” The man shouts back. “Though… that sounds good…” He holds his finger up to his mouth and begins to drool a bit.

“Who is in charge here!? I demand to speak to them! This is cruel and unusual punishment! How dare you take my freedom from me! YOU BASTARDS! And not only that, I’ve gotta sit behind a dango! That’s not fair!” Rex’s eyes were genuinely pissed off… But the fat man too was getting irritated. “I AM NOT A DANGO!!!!”  The man grabbed the cell and began to grip tightly, stress marks forming on his hands. “Oi! Dango! Back away from my cage, the smell of your breath is killing me! Cough, Cough! SEE LOOK! I’M GETTING SICK JUST LOOKING AT YOU!” 

  The fatmans eyes began to twitch; his lip began to tremble… his head fell down, his eyes covered in shadow. “I’LL KILL YOU! YOU SON OF A BITCH I’LL KILL YOU!!!!!” Rex rolled his eyes. “Oh no, the dango is gonna eat me, how ironic… to die being eaten by the food I love.” Rex looked down solemnly. “QUIT CALLING ME A DANGO!!! YOU BASTARD!!!!” “OI! DANKO! STOP IT!” One of the marines’ rushes over to him, the new marine was skinny and completely bald. “Oh look, Mr.Clean to the rescue.” Rex sighed. “OI! I’LL HAVE YOU KNOW THIS IS SHAVED! SHAVED!” He shouts, patting his head. “YOU SEE!? YOU SEE WHAT HE DOES!?” Danko screams. “We have to endure Danko-san! We mustn’t let him get to us!”

  “Yeah, don’t let me get to you Dango. It would be pretty embarrassing to the marines you know?” Danko and the bald man began to fume, evil aura rising from their bodies. “LET ME IN THERE!!! I’LL KILL HIM!!!” Both men shout, gripping at the cell. “Oi, if you guys want to fight me, come on in… Just unlock the cage.” Rex smiled. “I’LL DO IT YOU BASTARD!” Danko reached for his keys, but one of the other marines grabbed his hand. “Danko-san! Klean-san! You need to calm down! We can’t open his cage!” 

“Yeah, listen to the Okama there.” Rex Comments, pointing out the earring and scarf he was wearing. “I’ll have you know these are the signs I have completed my training in the Rushobaki swords style!” The marine shouts at him. “Yeah, the Okama sword style, what I figured.” “GIVE ME THOSE KEYS!!!” The marines shove the keys into the lock and throw open the cell door. “COME HERE YOU BASTARD!” They shout, rushing into the cell. “Just as planned.” 



Rex falls back onto his hands and kicks upward, sending the three marines flying across the hall and into an empty cell. Doing a quick flip, Rex lands on his feet and picks the keys up with his mouth, locking the marines in their cell. “There we go, now to just figure out which key unlocks the cuffs….” Rex thought to himself, throwing the keys with his mouth and catching them in his hands. “Hmmm, nope…. Nope… not that one…” with a bit of work, he found the correct key and popped the lock. Latching the cuffs onto the cell, so even if they could unlock the cell door, the cuffs would still prevent it from opening. 

“Now then, to free the rest of my crew.” He stuffed the keys into his cloak. “And get my ship back.” In a very serious tone, Rex made his way to the other cells…


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 31, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Kimiko adjusted her spectacles, and got back to her feet, sweeping the errant snow from her fur lined coat. She grabbed up her rapier and glared in the direction where the Crone's had run off. "How troublesome." She closed her eyes and tried to sense them. After several seconds Kimiko opened her eyes, and frowned. She chastised herself inwardly. _That's what I get for not training my color of observation to a sufficient level._ Archer was always offering to teach her, but Kimiko thought he was just looking for an excuse to cop a feel.
> 
> "Guess I'll have to do this the old fashioned way then," Kimiko muttered. She prepared to geppou into the sky to try and pick up the trail of the Crone couple, but suddenly a powerful explosion rocked the mountain path. A swarm of prisoners appeared in the distance. Kimiko's eyes widened. These were no ordinary fodder, many of them had high bounties, and at their lead was a wild eyed woman, waving around two giant kukri blades. Kimiko instantly recognized her as the Revolutionary General from the West Blue, Big Knife Shirley. Hundreds of guards swarmed up the mountain towards them, and both sides clashed with the force of opposing tidal waves.
> 
> ...



As the the mob flooded down the trail towards the two girls, Ten grabbed Rose by the waist. "Do you trust me to assist you then?" Ten asked.

"What? Sure." Rose wasn't exactly sure what Ten was planning. Ten wrapped her arms around Rose, and in less than a second, they were both shooting off into the sky. "Y-Y-You can fly?!"

"In a sense, yes." As Ten carried Rose over the island, she eyed each of the four mountains. "So do you have any idea where your crewmembers are being held?"


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Rex-

The pirate captain made his way through the cells, first letting out Kaido... "OI! What the hell is wrong with you!? First you kidnap me, lock me in a storage closet, drag me off to some weird island, THEN YOU HAVE THE NERVE TO GET ME CAUGHT BY THE MARINES!?" Rex nods. "Yes yes, i know. But we have to ignore that right now. We have bigger problems to face ahead of us, we are on a marine ship, we've captured three of them and there are still one or two more lurking around here. So, it would be Nice if you could please shut the fuck up and be a good little boy, Kay?" Rex slapped Kaido upside the head. "What the hell was that for!?" Kaido grumbles. "It's a matterdaddy." Rex responds, Kaido gives him an odd look for a few seconds before speaking... "What the hell isa matterdaddy?" 

Rex looks back at him with an incredibly serious face. "Not much son." Kaido let out a sigh... such a lame joke... "Now come on, We've got others to set free and I don't feel like waiting around here anymore." Rex and Kaido head down the hallway, a few doors break up the lines of cells, mostly empty... "Suppose they wanted to keep us far from each other." Kaido muses, noticing the vast number of cells. "Yeah, well... Hey, shh... look over there..." Rex points to a cell up ahead. "Is that Ken you think?" Rex squints. "It could be Alex..." "Nah, not Alex..." "Maybe Tiger?" "Could be tiger..."

The shadow of a person up ahead slowly stands up. "A Tiger? Sir... I am no tiger..." The man responds. "Then who are you?" Rex questions, not wanting to go much further. "Ah... who am I? Well... I suppose, I should start.... at the beginning...." 

Ten years ago, On an island not unlike this one... "We're on a boat." On a boat not unlike this one.... "Wait, you were captured by the marines ten years ago too? You really suck..." Ten years ago... On a boat completely different from this one... "Your story just changed..." Do you want to hear it or not!? "Yeah i guess." Ahem, as i was saying, Ten years ago... On an boat out in the middle of the sea....

"Captain! The storm is too fierce! We'll never make it in time!" A gruff man shouts, his chest covered in course hair and his beard thick like a lions... whatcha ma call it.... "Lion's Mane." Like a lions mane.... "We'll be fine! I refuse to miss the birth of my only son!" A rather handsome young man shouts back. "But sir! The storm... It's dragging men over board, we can't save them!" And... they all drowned...

"WHAT KIND OF STORY IS THAT!?" It was a shame, for the island they were near... was RoboIsland! Home to Robomen and Robowomen, But on that island, there was one man who stood above them all.... the man known only as me, the great, the proud, the robotic.... ROBOOOOOOMMMMAAAANNNNNN!!!!!!

"Let's go." Rex turned around and started to walk the other way. "OI! LET ME OUT OF HERE! I will show you it..." Rex's eye twitched. "What?" He asked cautiously. "Roboisland. Do you want to know where it is?" Rex turned back around. "A little... yeah.... The story was kinda cool when you got to that point..." Rex coughed a bit. "Roboisland... is in... Your heart." RoboMan looked up and a glare came off his glasses. "S...So cool...." Rex looked at RoboMan with bright eyes. "Oh come on..." Kaido facepalmed.


----------



## Noitora (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou
The War​*













 The war in Shinpou has caused the loss of many lives, yet those whom can still turn the tide in the war yet live. At the docks the marine forces have all but fallen to Braska Hextor, Guardian of Shinpou after the soldiers and people of Shinpou retreated back to the castle itself. Upon the dock another character has decided to get in on the action, blowing up a part of the dock. Out at sea the Marine Officer, Lysander, remains far off coast to watch the outcome of battle. Annie and Rek, reunited after so long are interrupted in their get together by a strange woman demanding Rek as a bounty.

However the main focus turns to the castle. While the marine force is all but defeated with the rebels locking down the castle out from the outside, those inside are known as the four elites whom serve the Captain Sheerer, marines capable of turning the entire face of the war themselves. 
Green Parrot and Silver Dove battle the ever vigilant Verria at the Western side of the castle, blocked in their entrance by her resolve, though the young Dove awaits the opportunity to dash past into the castle to continue the pirates objective.
Ryuu and Orange Snipe are locked in the uncomfortable battle with the resident pervert, Hyar, no man more loopy yet no man more insane when under pressure. The pair struggle to best his slimy tactics.
At the Rear gate Red Kite and Grey Thrush find themselves in the Tricksters created hall of gambles. While Thrush continues to set off the traps, he is confident in his ability to defeat the man himself, allowing Kite to hurry forward and locate the Royal family in desperate need of rescue.
Crimson Raven, the Captain, fights in the centre of the castle with the Captain himself. He witnesses first hand the true expertise of the corrupted marine though his eagerness and confidence in victory do not fade. As the battle progresses as does the chance for Raven to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat.



*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*​
The Guardian of Shinpou and the officer of the marine horde clashed among the bodies of countless marines scattered around the dockyard. His armor was dented and covered in blood, his hair scruffy and sweat trickled over his exposed skin, and soaked the skin that was hidden. The marine officer that remained held more skill that those fodder that filled the streets, yet he was no where near as powerful as the elites in the castle. Braska grunted under his breath as he deflected attack after attack from those deadly trench knives, finding himself being pushed back. His wounds were getting the better of him and his ability to keep on fighting had lessened considerably. 
_‘Dammit… if I was just a little less exhausted I could best this man in moments… he is taking advantage of this’_ the Knight thought as he was kept on his toes.

 Suddenly the dock rumbled and an explosion caused a good portion of the dock to completely collapse. The pair gazed over in surprise at that sudden destruction, unsure of what had caused it. Braska was sure the explosives Annie had placed were used by now. Pieces of debris flew over from the explosion, spreading out over the dock and sea. A large chunk of wood came spinning towards the pair, smashing the marine officer head on who found himself dazed and tumbling to the floor. He groaned in pain before quickly realising his situation and how open he had been made and twisted his body to deflect any oncoming attack. To his surprise Braska had not moved, simply held his battle stance with his hard gaze locked onto the fallen marine.

_“… You moron, you could have killed me there.”_ The marine said cautiously as he raised himself to his feet.
*“I… could not… I am not… a man who strikes those… who are not on their… feet”* He replied, struggling somewhat to speak. The marine officer frowned deeply.
_“That’ll cost you victory, you know. In that state, there is no way you can defeat me.”_ The marine launched himself, slashing in quick succession in a frenzy like manner giving no quarter to the wounded soldier. Like a steam train Braska shot forward and rammed the hilt of Rynias sword into the marines’ stomach and sent him flying across the dock, almost over the side and into the water. The officer growled, holding his stomach and coughing being pretty badly winded.
*“I already… told you…”* Braska said confidently. *“As… God as my…witness… you shall never defeat me…” *


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Rex/Kaido/RoboMan

"Thank you for setting me free sir." RoboMan bowed to Rex and then looked at Kaido. "But not you sir, RoboMan is very disappointed in you. No cookies for you." Kaido just rolled his eyes. "Like you have cookies anyway." But it is then, RoboMan removes some cookies from his jacket and hands a few over to Rex. "Thanks RoboMan, you're all right." Rex takes a bite of the cookie and his eyes glaze over. "S...S...so... good...." The cookies are soon inhaled by the pirate, leaving no trace, not even a crumb. "Excellent! I'm glad you liked them!" RoboMan's robotic teeth opened up ever slightly, just high enough for him to slip the cookie into. "Ah.... delicious." RoboMan Slipped the cookies inside and rubbed his stomach. 

"Can we just go save the rest of the crew now!?" Kaido shouts. "Every party needs a pooper that's why they invited you~ Party Pooper~" RoboMan does a little song and begins to march down the hall. "You bastard... Makin fun of me HUH!? Just cause you're a machine doesn't mean you can't-" ROBOKICK!" RoboMan slides back with incredible speed and kicks Kaido down the hall. 

"Now then... where were we Rex-san..." Rex shrugged. "I dunno, got anymore cookies?" The two began to walk down the hall side by side. "Of course! There would be no way i wouldn't!" RoboMan began to dig through his pockets, when a bead of sweat fell down his helmet. "I am out of cookies...." "Truly... this is a sad day..." Rex and Roboman began to disapear down the hall when Kaido finally got up. "That bastard, if i wasn't injured i'd give him the what for."

As Kaido got to his feet he noticed the three guards in one of the cells. "Oi... You guys awake?" but there was no response. "Geez, these guys must have been weaklings..." Kaido shrugged and rushed off down the hall to catch up with the two idiots. 

"And that's how I conquered the Robobella Kingdom and became king." Rex's eyes sparked with awe. "Amazing... You really did all that?" RoboMan nodded. "Of course, and you could too..." Rex's eyes shined more. "Tell me, How can i be so rexmarkable?" RoboMan stopped for a second. "You replace words with your name?" He asked. "Yeah." Rex answers. "Amazing... I never thought of that.... Robotastic! HAHA! IT WORKS!" RoboMan laughs. "Yes, It truly is the epitome of cool." Rex smirked. "Indeed RoboRex." 

The two laughed harder. "So, how can i be as awesome as you RoboMan...?" Rex questions. "All you have to do Rex-san... is... Believe... In RoboIsland..." A glare came off RoboMan's glasses once more. "It's in... Your Heart...." A second glare came off his glasses. "Yes! I BELIEVE!" "WILL YOU TWO SHUT UP!" A familiar voice calls out. "Oh! Alex!" Rex rushed over to the cell. "And how are you?" Rex asks. ​
"I've been better..." Alex's face sunk down, giving his brother a very serious stare. "Wanna go get revenge on the guy who put you here?" Rex asks. "Oh... You know i do... let me out of here." Rex opened the cell and uncuffed his brother, who immediately began to strangle Rex "Hcckkk... I thought... you wanted... to get...." "I AM GETTING REVENGE ON THE DUMB-ASS WHO GOT ME IN HERE!" Alex shouts. "So this is what they call... Brotherly Love... Interesting."


----------



## Gaja (Mar 31, 2011)

*Pattaya, Pimp II edition ~ The Hotel, Spring Break Island, East Blue*​
The bathroom door opened with tremendous speed, and steam was released from it as a mysterious figure stood with his hands crossed and a hat covering his eyes. Once again fresh and ready to go, this time wearing a custom black suit that would make any World Government agent purple with jealousy Pattaya looked up and smiled.

"Gracias Jinto-san! Though I must confess I am envious of your fashion sense... I should probably go out shopping more with you... and Kaizo..." He had to admit it, the two man had style. It was weird actually how both styles despite being so similar were yet so different. While Kaizo preferred Miami Vice style clothing, in white, Jinto was more in the man in black/CP9 mystery style. You couldn't really say against neither of the two, but it was an interesting observation.

Another thing he would have to admit would be that if he were to go shopping with Jinto or Kaizo, our dear Pattaya might just end up flirting with the cashier girl. But they would have to try it to see if it would really go that way. Looking at Jinto though Pattaya noticed that Jinto had turned around and went to rest, a light snore coming from the _Vice Admiral_.

"Shhhh Tiny II, Jinto-san is sleeping..." Taking the little animal-weapon-money pooper Pattaya exited the room. "We're going out tonight, yes we are... why yes we are, and your paying for everything..." "Nay~?" "Yes you are, by eating as much as you can and pooping..." The little square tiger baby looked at the Marine confused, obviously not getting what he was saying. "Nya~" Petting the little kitty once Pattaya turned right at a corner and tried to find Kuro and the exit of this place. "Good boy... Kya... I wish I knew another way out beside the window..." "Nyaaaa~" "The wall???? Interesting..."

*Shingo F. Stede ~ Southern Mountain, The Great Blizzard Gaol, Grand Line*​
Finding a "_guide_" Shingo considered himself lucky, as a man named.... ok he forgot the mans name, so he just called him "_Bob_", but anyway the man said that he knew a way out of this place and that he would lead him if he got to keep the coat. To Shingo it seemed like a fair trade since he didn't really even need the second coat.

Running for a little bit Shingo got the feeling that they were getting lost, or rather that they were visiting the same place over and over again. "Ummm, haven't we been here before?" The man running in front of him answered in a jolly tone. "No no my friend, this is a shortcut..." "If it's not I'll take your head off, just saying..." The man in front of him shivered, great another savage criminal trying to get him, they were all out to get him. Well he wouldn't have that, he'd show him.

"OW!!! Look at that, shoot... That Eskimo fella is blocking our path to freedom... I guess we'll just have to..." With a determined and ferocious step forward steam came out of the nose of Shingo. "I'll take care of it, _meanwhile _you take care of the guards behind us..." And then Bob turned around to see a dozen men and a few of those rabbits staring at him, damn it, and he just sent his best ace to fight Jabu? The great Blizzard Gaol had a strange sense of justice, or karma.

With a fast dash forward Shingo jumped out and threw a wild right hook, directly towards the face of Jabu, as the boxing Eskimo tried to hunt down an escapee. "Fight someone your own size!!!" Interestingly enough the hook was avoided by the guard who jumped back a few meters. Landing between Jabu and Hawkins, Shingo looked at the prison guard at all times, who did the same thing. Noticing his boxing gloves the East Blue native did something quite, well weird. He started taking off his coat, until all that he had on were his gloves and his shoes along with the prison pants. He was standing topless in this cold??? And was going to fight Jabu!!!!

"I challenge you to a boxing match!!! Standard rules!" Looking back at Hawkins who was still in the snow, probably wondering what the hell was going on, Shingo tossed his coat over to the man. "I need a corner man, can I trust you to watch my back and I'll have yours in this whole deal?"

The topless boxer said, he knew who he was up against, and he also knew that he would need help if he were to get out of here. Whatever Hawkins' answer would be Shingo had already prepared himself to fight, keeping his hands close to his face as a way to defend himself should Jabu attack first.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

Golden Snakes- Kaizo-

"HAH!" Kaizo swings a weight down over his head and lets out a huff, his body is dripping with sweat... "HAH!" He swings the weight once more, He's been at it for hours, not paying attention to the world around him, he didn't need too, his body was being perfected, he would become strong. He would make a name for himself, he would turn this worthless crew around, he would take it over from Jinto... Finally, he would have his own crew... he would prove he was worth it... Yet... He didn't receive any medals yet... That bastard Jinto had two... "HAH!" He swings the weight once more, a gust of wind sending a cloud of sand into the air. 

Kaizo trained every moment he had free time, every moment that Jinto was off being lazy... Every moment, he trained to take over that mans position. "I will.... Become the greatest admiral..." He slashed once more, he couldn't remember a time when there was a powerful admiral who didn't rely on the devils fruit, but Kaizo would change that, he would find his Haki, he would find a way to defeat any devils fruit user... "HAH!" He would be the greatest! How many pounds of weight did he wear? How many pounds did he continue to place on his body, every movement pushing his muscles to the limit... "HAH!" No one felt as he did, no one took being a marine as serious as he did....


----------



## Gaja (Mar 31, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _*Syren Island, The East Blue...*_
> Jessie and J2 lead Billy into a diner, before heading back to the Roseo shipyards. Thankfully Billy had probably won enough prize money to convince her dad not to kill the boy, figuratively at least, as in hurling him a mile into the ocean. She'd still probably hear a mouthful from him when he found out that they had gone to the tournament. Her father hated the fighting, saying that they were a symbol of everything that was wrong with the island. People wasted their days drinking and gambling away what little hard earned money they had left, instead of building ships that used to be famous the world over.
> 
> Jessie had been both shocked and impressed by Billy's fighting prowess. By the time he was done, there simply wasn't anyone left for her to fight. He also didn't seem to be that bad of a guy. Extremely simpleminded yes, but not bad. _Maybe I misjudged him?_ she thought to herself. Seeing her pride and joy, the ship _ Mary Catherine_, get pulverized like that had put her in a bad mood. All ships, especially the one's she built, were special to her, and she simply couldn't suffer the abuse of a ship.
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ A diner, Syren Island, East Blue*​
Taking a seat in a nice spinning chair Billy and the two Jessie's took him to a place where he could replenish his energy. Billy had a massive appetite, he simply did, there was no reason for it, he just loved food. If you judged it on that alone, Jessie and Billy could be good friends, or big time enemies. Though that is not the subject.

"Ara... Noooo.... Your dreams and goals are what make you who you are!!! You mustn't deny my invitation and your dreams!!!" Maybe he read the line of a cereal box, or heard it from Jackal, but if it worked for Billy, it would work for Jessie. Though the words that Jessie spoke later made Billy start scheming a new evil master plan how he would get all the six Jessie on his raft... Speaking of the raft... Speaking of Jackal...

"Arahahahaha Jakcal is our crews own personal Beardy, though he's a baka who doesn't know how to play raft hide and seek. BIG BAKA!!! Though he can fly and is almost a _MASTER_ at making rafts, though I must say, he should shover more..." As the captain he probably should have a word with Beardy about that... Although that could mean that would get stabbed by his first mate, if you considered that Billy wasn't the most considerate when it came to telling people how he felt.

But just as he was about to say something else about snail and crows entering an alliance to take over the rock people J2 return and now the subject of food was the dominant one. A massive amount of food for the two was put on the table, Billy hugged a plate tightly, was this the stingy one? "As your captain I must say that you should share more!!!" Saying it like a man Billy curled up behind J2, please don't hit him anymore. He's a good boy...

However just as he had those thoughts "magically" he appeared on the table again and had a knife and a fork in his hands, his plate already empty. "NEXT!" Looking at Jessie all he would continue to do was eat the food, drink some juice and ask question on how snails affected the economy of Syren Island? Also how come they didn't build a ferris wheel on top of the mayor office? He also asked a bunch of random question, some of which included if he would be allowed to work the night shift and build his own raft and so on. In reality the little bundle of energy needed some milk and sleep. So right after drinking his milk, right there in the diner Billy's head hit the table, all the dishes rocked a little, and everyone looked at Billy. "_Is he dead? Have they poisoned him?_" "zzzzzzZZZZZZzzzzz...." "_He's sleeping?!?_" The regulars were shocked... how could he sleep like that? In the middle of a meal? That was just rude...

But then without the slightest warning Billy jumped up, arms high in the air. "LIFE!!!! Ara... What? Is a tooth fairy behind me???" Looking violently in all directions he tried spotting the little flying nuisance, he would need to bribe her to give him wings too, otherwise he'd send Dragon-nee-chan on her.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

Ral was inside his cell, he was in silence, something unusual in him."Tsk..." was the only thing that came out from his mouth. A fat man with glasses, practically no hair on his head and some tattoos on his left arm was outside of the cell where Tiger was; when the man heard him, he looked back and asked_*"What´s up? you angry?"*_he said trying to make fun of him but Ral just frowned and turned his head as a sign of despise to the marine*"You son of a bitch at least answer when someone asks ya something!"*he yelled but Ral just opened one of his eyes and looked at him"FOOOL!!!!fool, fool"he insulted"Why would I talk and respect an insolent swine like ya!? iiiidiot" Tiger said once again, the guard with a vein on his head.

*"You bastard, are ya making fun of me!?"*the guy asked but Ral sighed"Man, why would the marines put in charge of my cell a big fatass pig like ya? I would be happy to go to the marines if a sexy chick was the one taking care of me...Could you imagine that? a sexy chick in Bikini saying something like _"Now is time to punish you honey", uh?!!!"_he said a little pissed off though the guy with the glasses was already drooling"Damn you, pervert! just free me right now!!! you damn stupid swine!!!"he said, because of Tiger´s cries the guy snapped out of his hentai fantasy and answered*"Shut up you shrimp!! or I will kill ya here!"*the guard say but then Ral laughed sarcastically "Iiiidiot, idiot, idiot... a vermin can´t take out the next strongest man of the world, dumbass".


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> Ral was inside his cell, he was in silence, something unusual in him."Tsk..." was the only thing that came out from his mouth. A fat man with glasses, practically no hair on his head and some tattoos on his left arm was outside of the cell where Tiger was; when the man heard him, he looked back and asked_*"What?s up? you angry?"*_he said trying to make fun of him but Ral just frowned and turned his head as a sign of despise to the marine*"You son of a bitch at least answer when someone asks ya something!"*he yelled but Ral just opened one of his eyes and looked at him"FOOOL!!!!fool, fool"he insulted"Why would I talk and respect an insolent swine like ya!? iiiidiot" Tiger said once again, the guard with a vein on his head.
> 
> *"You bastard, are ya making fun of me!?"*the guy asked but Ral sighed"Man, why would the marines put in charge of my cell a big fatass pig like ya? I would be happy to go to the marines if a sexy chick was the one taking care of me...Could you imagine that? a sexy chick in Bikini saying something like _"Now is time to punish you honey", uh?!!!"_he said a little pissed off though the guy with the glasses was already drooling"Damn you, pervert! just free me right now!!! you damn stupid swine!!!"he said, because of Tiger?s cries the guy snapped out of his hentai fantasy and answered*"Shut up you shrimp!! or I will kill ya here!"*the guard say but then Ral laughed sarcastically "Iiiidiot, idiot, idiot... a vermin can?t take out the next strongest man of the world, dumbass".



"RoboMan! Tiger's in trouble!" Rex's ears perked up as he heard some shouting from further down the hall. "SHUT UP WHEN I'M CHOKING YOU!""Gurgjsdfl" Rex let out once more. "I see... Yes Rex... I understand..." RoboMan nods. "How did you understand choking?" Alex asked, blinking a little in amazement. "Fufufufu... For i am... RoboMan." Was all that was answered. "You're an idiot... like this guy.... and now he's going to die." Alex tightened his grip. "Oi! I've got first dibs on that one!" Kaido shouts, kicking at Alex, but the swordsman quickly dropped Rex and grabbed Kaido's hand. 

"Like hell! I grew up with him, that means i got first dibs! Plus, I'm the first mate! SO THERE!" The two grumbled at each other, both equally pissed off at Rex. "Now now, you two shouldn't fight... RoboMan has seen too much bled shed in his lifetime to stand anymore..." RoboMan looked down solemnly. *"I... i guess you're right."* Kaido and Alex stop fighting. "Excellent." Rex stood back up rubbing his neck. "Now, let's go free Tiger!" 

The four nod and rush off down the hallway.... Though, one takes the lead.


The fatman continues to yell at Tiger, however there is a faint sound in the distance... "the hell is that!?" The guard turns to face the hallway when... "ROBODRRRRRIIIILLLLLL!!!!!!" RoboMan comes flying out of the darknes, both feet pointed at the guard, his body spinning like a top... His attack connects with the marine and sends him flying through the darkness, RoboMan flips and lands on his feet, arms out... "Ta-daa~"


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ral*

Ral looked with astonishment how that damn fat man was kicked by a flying spinning robot who sent him flying into the darkness, Ral looked for a second at the guy, a black suit, some cool glasses and a perfect entrance with style. The Blaze Blaze fruit user looked down as his hair covered his eyes"*sniff**sniff*" was the sound that came from him, Roboman looked at the pirate still in that pose with his arms out. The rest of the crew arrived a second later just to see Ral sat in the cell and some tears coming from his eyes.

Alex looked at him"Uh? Tiger are you crying?"the capatin´s brother asked"*sniff*...it...it´s just"he said raising his face to see at the members of the crew he was part of"It´s just that...*sniff*"he said"it´s just that what?"Alex asked once again, the fruit user stayed in silence for a second"It´s just that his entrance was so cool  that i just can´t stop it....so awesome indeed awesome!!"he yelled as he kept crying as some little sparks of admiration were in his eyes. The guy definitely was just as idiot as Rex or probably more.


----------



## InfIchi (Mar 31, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Ral*
> 
> Ral looked with astonishment how that damn fat man was kicked by a flying spinning robot who sent him flying into the darkness, Ral looked for a second at the guy, a black suit, some cool glasses and a perfect entrance with style. The Blaze Blaze fruit user looked down as his hair covered his eyes"*sniff**sniff*" was the sound that came from him, Roboman looked at the pirate still in that pose with his arms out. The rest of the crew arrived a second later just to see Ral sat in the cell and some tears coming from his eyes.
> 
> Alex looked at him"Uh? Tiger are you crying?"the capatin?s brother asked"*sniff*...it...it?s just"he said raising his face to see at the members of the crew he was part of"It?s just that...*sniff*"he said"it?s just that what?"Alex asked once again, the fruit user stayed in silence for a second"It?s just that his entrance was so cool  that i just can?t stop it....so awesome indeed awesome!!"he yelled as he kept crying as some little sparks of admiration were in his eyes. The guy definitely was just as idiot as Rex or probably more.



"RoboMan, He is amazing." Rex nodded, understandingly.* "He's just a guy in a mask!"* Alex and Kaido shout, but soon give in and head for the cell. "Here, just open the damn cell and let Tiger out, then we'll just have to get Ken and we can get off this boat." Alex opens up the cell and unlocks Tiger, but Rex stays silent. "We aren't just getting Ken and leaving... We're taking over the ship." 

"Oh, such a daring plan!" RoboMan clapped his metallic hands together. "Yes! Our weapons are somewhere on this ship! But more than that, we need a way of sailing back to that island, using this ship, we'll be able to get our old one back no problem!" He smirked, happy with himself. "Ah, very interesting indeed." RoboMan nodded and the group headed further down into the cells until they came across their musician. "Hello Ken-san!" Rex waved, opening up the cell. "Now then... Who's ready for a little... Chaos."  Rex slams his fists together and smirks. "Let's go kick some marine ass."

Snickering a little, he couldn't help but let a small comment slide... "With this, our bounties will rise for sure!" RoboMan's head turned to Rex rather quickly... "Oh? A high bounty, Like this!" RoboMan removed a piece of paper from his jacket, it was a marine wanted poster with his face on it... "RoboMan, 99,999,999 beli...." Rex's eyes widened.* "A...AMAZING!" *Tiger and Rex exclaimed together.* "H..how did you... That's impossible!" *Alex and Kaido were speechless... maybe, he wasn't all talk after all...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2011)

*Ral*

The red-haired pirate looked shocked at the bounty of RoboMan. 99,999,999 beli, that was crazy! and all the crew which was gathered there was surprised by the bounty over RoboMans head"Hey you have to tell us, how did you get that bounty? you get chicks with high bounties?"Ral asked excited, from his point of view that guy was awesomeness incarnated!!"Also have you fought powerful pirates or marines!?"he asked once again while looking up to the robot.

"Hey he is kidding, right?"Kaido asked looking at Alex"I mean, how is a fool like him going to have such a...it´s just not possible!"the gunner was yelling in confusion, his idea of RoboMan being actually awesome just could not enter in his mind" I...don´t...know"he said still not believing what he was looking at just at that moment.

RoboMan moved the paper a little"Of course my friend, do you want to hear the story?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 1, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie quietly observed the interaction between Rek and the woman. She glanced at Rek, and gestured towards Jun. "You know this chick?"
> 
> Rek nodded. "Unfortunately..."
> 
> ...



"I was not hired to divulge information." Jun said. "Only to hunt."

"She was hired by the same organization that kept interfering with my excavations, my dear Annie." Rek answered. "They er, want me to work for them."

Or so Rek hoped. It was definitely not the government, because if it was they'd send cipher pol, nor where they from the revolutionaries or some crackpot darwinist organization, those guys had their own agents. No, Jun was most likely sent by the family. For some reason, out of all the other choices the last one was the most frightening of all.

"I tire of this idle banter." Jun lashed out at Annie using Rek as a bludgeon, before running towards the direction of the palace.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 1, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Ral*
> 
> The red-haired pirate looked shocked at the bounty of RoboMan. 99,999,999 beli, that was crazy! and all the crew which was gathered there was surprised by the bounty over RoboMans head"Hey you have to tell us, how did you get that bounty? you get chicks with high bounties?"Ral asked excited, from his point of view that guy was awesomeness incarnated!!"Also have you fought powerful pirates or marines!?"he asked once again while looking up to the robot.
> 
> ...














Seven years ago, In the north blue... RoboMan had made his way towards a frozen marine base, He needed revenge against them... revenge for taking his family... There was nothing left for him but his robotic body... he had toiled on it for months, perfecting every aspect of combat, making his muscles as strong as steel. His feet crunched down through the snow as he reached the main gate. "Oi! No visitors!" The guards breath froze in the air, the temperature was too cold... for normal humans. RoboMan reached up with his metallic hand and spoke... "Won't you reconsider... For death has marched upon your door." 

His hand shot forward and threw the guard through the door. Yes, his body had become perfect, he was perfect. The other guard simple stood there, dumbfounded by what he just saw, RoboMan spun around and kicked him through what remained of the door, taking the entire thing off it's hinges and sending it into the base... "I'VE COME TO RECLAIM MY HOME!" He shouts into the base, and as he does so, hundreds of marines line the area, each one with a rifle aimed right at him. 

Above the ground, high up in the tallest building, the leader of the base steps out.. His body is well muscled and quite tan despite his current housing. The marine looked down on him, taking a hit from his massive cigar and letting the smoke gently pour from his nose. "SO YOU'VE FINALLY COME TO YOUR DOOM HUH!?" He laughed loudly. "No Commodore Kong... Your doom, HAS COME TO YOU!" RoboMan dashes forward, his speed blinding, there was no way the marines could keep up with his hydraulic limbs!

RoboMan tears through the army, they fire wildly into themselves, taking out their comrades with each shot. "YOU IDIOTS FIRE INTO HIM! INTO THE GUY WITH A DAMN HELMET! HOW HARD IS IT TO KILL ONE GUY!" Kong grabs at his black hair and growls at his men. "There's no way they could defeat me now... Not as i am...." RoboMan dashes up the wall with ease, his speed was incredible and his power fearsome, each step cracked the wall and put a foothold for him. 

As he reached the top, RoboMan leaped into the air and landed on the balcony with Kong. "Now we meet, face to face.. once more." Kong's eye twitches. "You bastard... I' wont forget this!" RoboMan nodded. "Indeed, you wont forget the day... You died!" RoboMans fist shoots out and slams into the marines jaw, sending him flying through his office, breaking his wooden desk and straight through his door. Bits of wood fell to the ground as RoboMan stepped into the office...

Kong struggled and grunted as he lifted himself off his back and onto his left elbow. "when did... when did you get so strong..." RoboMan said nothing, his fist cocked back and pushed into the mans chest, sending them both crashing through the floor and wall the way to the bottom... Seven floors they fell through... by the time they had reached the first one, Kong was unresponsive, no breath left in his lungs, no beat left in his heart...

"He... He took out commodore Kong..." The marines began to step back as RoboMan made his way through them. "My job here... Is done...."


----------



## Eternity (Apr 1, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Kingdom of Shinpou
> The War​*
> 
> 
> ...



[FONT=&quot;]_*Archey Madma - The kingdom of Shinpou

*"Well that was fun" he said to himself, somewhat ironic, but gleaming with self-esteem. As the effects of his devil powers subsided, he looked around for something to do. No marines in sight. Well, no marines alive in sight...
Then he cought a glimps of a man flying over the dock, almost toppeling into the water. It was a marine, quite lifeless at that. 

He raised an eyebrow at the sight, but didn't care too much about it. Instead, the big pirate ship a little further away stood there, almost asking him to take it.

"Shintai Shintai no leg strengthen." he said with a grin on his face.
Carefully, he ran across the dock, towards the ship. With a skillful leap, he landed on the deck, just a few inches from the mast.

"Shintai Shintai no smell and hearing enchant."

His nose seemed to twitch a little, as well as his ears. After breathing in a few times and standing perfectly still, he calmed  his stance and proceded to go into the ship, walking into the kitchen and finding some food. 

"Perfect, can't wait for them to return." he said with a big grin on his face.
_[/FONT]


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 1, 2011)

*Syren Island, The East Blue...*
Everyone in the diner turned and looked strangely towards Billy. Jessie couldn't help but laugh at his outburst. It felt good to laugh again. She noticed the inquisitive stares of the patrons all around them, and muttered an apology towards the owner. Jessie quickly grabbed Billy by the arm and hauled him back to his seat. "The tooth fairy only comes when you lose a tooth," she said with a chuckle. Billy rubbed his elbow. "Ara! You've got a strong grip for a girl!" 

"I should hope so. I've been building ships all my life, plus my dad taught me how to fight. It comes with the territory," Jessie replied with a smile. Not only was she considered the strongest girl on the island, but she could already out-lift most men who were twice her size. Jessie eagerly eyed the food arrayed before them and rubbed her hands together. "Alright let's eat!"  Billy's eyes widened as Jessie began to devour everything in front of her. He stabbed his fork into the air and bellowed in a loud voice. "Yosh! A challenge!'"  

The rest of the meal consisted of Billy trying to keep pace with Jessie, matching her bite for bite, and almost choking in the process. At the end Billy declared himself the victor of course, through he could barely stand, but Jessie thought it was more of a draw. She and J2 dragged an overstuffed Billy back to the shipyards. Her other clones were working on various projects of their own. J5 was sketching out a design for what looked like some kind of engine, while J4 practiced her sword technique. Jessie's father walked past them as they entered the yard. He carried a giant stack of lumber over his broad shoulders, the weight of which would hobble most men. Jessie cringed inwardly when she saw him. She hoped he wouldn't ask about where they had been. "I brought lunch dad," Jessie said. 

"Thanks dear," Joseph replied, while stacking the heavy lumber into a neat pile. He paused to wipe the sweat off his brow before gesturing towards Billy. "Did that yokel cause any trouble?" 

"Uh..." 

Billy shot up to his feet and placed his hands on his hips proudly. "Bear-ossan I beat up a whole bunch of guys in the ring. Beardy said I have to fight the champion tomorrow. That means you have to give me a raise!"  Jessie and J2 shook their heads in unison, and face palmed. Joseph narrowed his eyes at Billy, and then at his daughter. "You went to that tournament?!"

"Thanks..." Jessie mumbled at Billy. 

_Elsewhere..._
Mayor Sully sat back in his plush leather chair, his feet kicked up on a broad oak desk. He smiled as his two buxom secretaries entered, tall Alva, and beautiful Kana. They were both sisters, and had a heated sibling rivalry. "Did you dig up any dirt about that kid who beat up my fighters?" Sully asked them. Kana nodded and placed two bounty posters before him. 

*Billy D. Woodpecker
Bounty: 2,000,000

Jackal
Bounty: 1,000,000*

Kana tapped Jackals poster with her long nailed index finger. "The kid seems to be partners with this roughneck looking dude called Jackal. Apparently he saved him from being executed."  Sully lit a cigar as he took the measure of them both. "Billy D. Woodpecker eh?" This boy seemed to be strictly small time, just a snot nosed punk playing at Pirate. He'd still make the perfect patsy though. 

"Baldie also spotted him palling around with the Roseo girl," Alva added. 

"You mean Joseph's freak daughter? Well this is just getting more interesting by the minute," Sully said, the gears already working overtime in his scheming brain. Joseph Roseo was the only shipwright left who Sully had failed to put out of business, the last roadblock in his plan to swindle this island blind. A devious smile appeared on Sully's face. "Maybe we can kill two birds with one stone..."


----------



## Gaja (Apr 1, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Syren Island, The East Blue...*
> Everyone in the diner turned and looked strangely towards Billy. Jessie couldn't help but laugh at his outburst. It felt good to laugh again. She noticed the inquisitive stares of the patrons all around them, and muttered an apology towards the owner. Jessie quickly grabbed Billy by the arm and hauled him back to his seat. "The tooth fairy only comes when you lose a tooth," she said with a chuckle. Billy rubbed his elbow. "Ara! You've got a strong grip for a girl!"
> 
> "I should hope so. I've been building ships all my life, plus my dad taught me how to fight. It comes with the territory," Jessie replied with a smile. Not only was she considered the strongest girl on the island, but she could already out-lift most men who were twice her size. Jessie eagerly eyed the food arrayed before them and rubbed her hands together. "Alright let's eat!"  Billy's eyes widened as Jessie began to devour everything in front of her. He stabbed his fork into the air and bellowed in a loud voice. "Yosh! A challenge!'"
> ...



_*Billy D. Woodpecker ~ Roseo Shipbuilding Company Grounds, Syren Island, East Blue*_​
Damn it, winning the food contest or drawing against Jessie according to her, which was a ludacris conclusion by her came, at a high cost as one could see Billy take on a MASSIVE balloon like stomach and growing taller all of a sudden, so he had to be carried by Jessie and J2 back to the company grounds. Seeing Joseph walk up to them Billy had to share the news and update Joseph on his many manly fights.

Putting his hands on his hips he jumped out in front of the boss, his figure returned to normal that very instant as he proudly shared the information. "Bear-ossan I beat up a whole bunch of guys in the ring. Beardy said I have to fight the champion tomorrow. That means you have to give me a raise!" Indeed Joseph had to, that was the truth, and just as Jessie "thanked" him Billy wanted to suggest a race after the real Jessie, just to see who would get sick first, they had a score to settle damn it. But to his luck he looked at Joseph. Billy had only then realized how freaking awesome and manly the giant was, carrying lumber like that made him a mans man.

"Bear-ossan, I shall make you an honorary nakama, despite your greed and age!!! If you teach me how to carry lumber... ara throw lumber..." The red haired pirate was dead set on learning it, he had already decided on it. Ow ow wait a minute, throwing giant pieces of lumber? Billy?!? That couldn't end well... Or could it?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 2, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates: Jin, Jimmy and Melayne *

"Oh it rests my heart at ease to see that your beautiful face is unharmed," he says, removing his hat and giving a bow, "We should head to the marine base. It'll be impossible to track down the other 3 in this giant brush."

"Oh, gotchya!" he peers over and sees the marine base in the large distance. He then turns his arm into their gum form and wrap them around the two, "Don't even think about it!" he shouts, slamming his fists and elbows into the gum to no avail, "I've got a better idea..." he says, turning to the beaten squirrels.

A few moments later he has Jimmy strapped around one of them, his pink gum arms wrapped around the squirrels body, "Hop up," he motions to Melayne who does so, he then leaps on himself, "Alright, lets hope this things a flying squirrel." 

He slams his heel into the animals side and it rushes off, leaping off the side of the tree, "Come on...Come on..." he says as they fall, waiting for flight, "Come on!" he rams his heel into its side again and it stretches its arms, revealing that it is indeed a flying squirrel. It catches the air and begins to glide through the sky, right over the thick forest. 

*Lt. Commander Raptor...*

The marine sits in his room as the marine galleon transports brings him into Marineford. He runs his hand through his long spiked white hair as he feels the boat come to a stop, "Time to face the music," he says, strapping on Draco to his back and heading out.

The sun beats down on him as he steps out onto the deck, the marines that picked him up from The Island staring down the man with disgust as he exits. Raptor gives a weak salute to the commanding officer who simply looks away, "Thanks for the ride, your hospitality has left me awestruck," he says with an eye roll before leaving the ship.

His facial expression quickly changes as he spots the welcoming committee, "Crap..."  stares at him with displeasure, "Rapaport... 

*Vice Admiral Xavier Sloan​*
"Stow it old man, I don't have time for your crap. I've got a meeting with the big boys," he says, strutting past him, "Hold it right there," he says, slamming his cane into Raptor's shin, "You disobeyed a direct order and it ended disastrously, this is going to be much worse than a simple slap on the wrist Rapaport."

"You damn fossil!" he shouts while jumping up and down on one foot, holding his shin, "You think I'm an idiot! I fucked up, big time! But I don't plan on ending things here, I've got way too much to do, and not even the Fleet Admiral can stop me..."

"Yes, that attitude will do you wonders..." Sloan says to himself with a sigh as Rapaport heads towards the Fleet Admiral's office.


----------



## Papichoolo (Apr 2, 2011)

*Joe "Fighter" Mitchell*

*Location:* _*Shell Town:* East Blue_


Sun shining in Joe's face in the early morning through the bedside window. *"Almost 10 years passed by since my parents died, maybe I should get over with the grieving and do something about it."* He sits up thinking. Getting out of bed he heads towards the kitchen to make him something to eat. He has spent all these 10 years being alone and lonely, so he knew how to do most of the stuff women do.

After fixing himself a little breakfast snack he finished it up quickly then, moved towards the balcony, opening the door he thought to himself, *"The world is full of corruption and injustice... maybe someone needs to dedicate himself to fix all that. I wonder if that one can be me? hmmm...".* After an hour or deep hard mind blowing thought process he decided he'll set out to the ocean, brining justice and end to corruption. 

Joe set towards the dock where he leaves his ship usually thinking, *"I have trained so hard these 10 years becoming stronger and stronger this would be a good opportunity to test my abilities as a swordsman".* He also has another reason for setting out on a vast journey, to find the murderers of his parents the corrupt Marines. In Joe's mind Revenge is never a solution, but he still doesn't know what he'll do when he finds them. Time will tell...

Reaching to his boat, he set for sail, but right before sailing he stopped immediately mumbling something in his mouth, *"How the hell did i forget to bring supplies for my journey.. that is so stupid of me."* He steps of the ship moving towards the market to buy supplies bashing himself on the head softly, telling himself he needs to smarten up.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2011)

Gaja said:


> _*Billy D. Woodpecker ~ Roseo Shipbuilding Company Grounds, Syren Island, East Blue*_​
> Damn it, winning the food contest or drawing against Jessie according to her, which was a ludacris conclusion by her came, at a high cost as one could see Billy take on a MASSIVE balloon like stomach and growing taller all of a sudden, so he had to be carried by Jessie and J2 back to the company grounds. Seeing Joseph walk up to them Billy had to share the news and update Joseph on his many manly fights.
> 
> Putting his hands on his hips he jumped out in front of the boss, his figure returned to normal that very instant as he proudly shared the information. "Bear-ossan I beat up a whole bunch of guys in the ring. Beardy said I have to fight the champion tomorrow. That means you have to give me a raise!" Indeed Joseph had to, that was the truth, and just as Jessie "thanked" him Billy wanted to suggest a race after the real Jessie, just to see who would get sick first, they had a score to settle damn it. But to his luck he looked at Joseph. Billy had only then realized how freaking awesome and manly the giant was, carrying lumber like that made him a mans man.
> ...



Joseph Roseo scratched his salt and pepper beard and glanced curiously at Billy as if he was a few cards short of a full deck. "You want to know how to throw lumber eh kid?" he muttered. Jessie cringed slightly, already knowing what was coming next. Billy nodded excitedly. *"WELL WE DON'T THROW EXPENSIVE LUMBER AROUND HERE!!!"* Joseph bellowed at the boy, the power of his voice causing Billy's face to flap back and forth as if in a wind tunnel. 

Joseph showed off his cannon like arms to Billy, toughened from over 35 years of shipbuilding, first in Water 7, and now here on Syren Island. "Hauling lumber isn't complicated. You just need strong arms and a strong base." Joseph pointed at a disorganized pile of giant wooden logs over in the far side of the dry dock. "See that pile over there..." he told the red haired boy. "I'm organizing it all here," he said, pointing at the giant stack of logs behind them. He explained to Billy that the wood was going to be cut down and reshaped into deck paneling for a small boat that Joseph was building for a customer. Joseph figured that the boy wouldn't be able to lift one log (which took three normal men to lift), so this was just perfect for Billy, a job even he couldn't screw up. Joseph grabbed Billy by the scruff of his neck, and flung him towards the pile of logs. 

"Get to work kid!" 

Jessie was about to offer to help Billy, but then she noticed J6 walking out of the office (most likely stealing cash from Joseph's money box). The clone was dressed in a skimpy purple dress and high heels, her hair done up in a fancy style. Now that Jessie wasn't leaving home, J6 planned to go back to her life of taking advantage of boys, and living a life of leisure.  "Is that dimwitted oaf still here?" she asked, referring of course to Billy. Jessie glanced at her dubiously. "Where are you going?" J6 stuck her tongue out at Jessie and sneered. "On a date. You do remember what a date is don't you?" J6 paused and laughed. "Oh that's right you've never been on one. Well don't be jealous because all the boys pay attention to *me*, and not a dirty little shipwright monkey like you."  Jessie rolled her eyes as the spoiled clone strode past the dock gates. 

"If you're not back by midnight then I'm calling you back!" Jessie exclaimed. J6 threw up her right hand and waved it dismissively. "Okay mom!" 



Zoidberg said:


> "I was not hired to divulge information." Jun said. "Only to hunt."
> 
> "She was hired by the same organization that kept interfering with my excavations, my dear Annie." Rek answered. "They er, want me to work for them."
> 
> ...



"You've got to be kidding me..." Annie exclaimed in disbelief as Jun made off with Rek, the fool still hogtied by her vines. She gave chase after the assassin. As Annie expected, Jun was very fast and agile. The woman leaped to the rooftops, all the while Rek screaming for help like a little girl. Annie nimbly shimmied up a pipe, and rolled onto the rooftop. Her left ankle still felt sore as hell, but she'd make due. 

Annie gave chase as Jun leaped from rooftop to rooftop, heading towards the palace where most of the action seemed to have moved off to. She drew her revolver and took aim at Jun. *BANG!* Jun telegraphed Annie's shot with cat like reflexes, and swerved to the side. Jun suddenly broke to a halt before reaching the next rooftop, and spun around towards Annie. A whip like appendage flew from inside her sleeves. Annie's eyes widened as she spotted a blade at the end of the whip. She slid under the whip and closed the gap with Jun. Annie took aim again with her revolver. "Crap!" Jun positioned Rek in front of her body as a makeshift shield. Annie lowered her revolver. _Well shooting him wouldn't be that bad, it might even be an improvement,_ she thought to herself. 

"Thank you for not shooting me my dear Annie!" Rek exclaimed. 

"Oh I'm still debatin it fella!" 

Jun retracted her whip, seemingly changing tactics. She swung Rek around  like a meat club. Annie ducked and backpedaled. Jun pressed forward, swinging Rek around in a flurry. Rek's eyes began to roll around in his head. Annie actually laughed. _Karma's a bitch._ "Uh that's a unique fighting style you have there!" Annie commended Jun. 

"I make due with the tools I am given," Jun responded, before swinging Rek overhead towards Annie.  

"Oh he's a tool alright," Annie said, swerving aside as Rek face planted into the roof, causing even Annie to cringe. *BLAM!* Rek's dazed voice called out to her. "I think you're...enjoying this..." he muttered in a dazed voice. She was of course. Annie dove towards Rek and grabbed up a fistful of his hair. 

"Don't worry I've got you fella!" she declared, as both she and Jun began to play tug 'o war with Rek's body.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 2, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> As the the mob flooded down the trail towards the two girls, Ten grabbed Rose by the waist. "Do you trust me to assist you then?" Ten asked.
> 
> "What? Sure." Rose wasn't exactly sure what Ten was planning. Ten wrapped her arms around Rose, and in less than a second, they were both shooting off into the sky. "Y-Y-You can fly?!"
> 
> "In a sense, yes." As Ten carried Rose over the island, she eyed each of the four mountains. "So do you have any idea where your crewmembers are being held?"



Rose squealed with delight. This was awesome. Not only was Ten a robot, but she was a flying robot. As they ascended over the mountains, Rose scanned the ground below. The rioting prisoners, and prison guards, looked like swarming ants to her. She turned her attention towards the mountains. _Which one? _ 

"Uh..."

"Hurry I can't stay up indefinitely," Ten interjected. 

Rose pointed towards the southern mountain. Its shape reminded her of a giant curly cue french fry. "Let's go for that one!" 

*The Southern Mountain...*
Hawkins just stood there in slight disbelief as the prisoner suddenly threw off his coat and tossed it to him. _Yeah, uh he's not all there._ Hawkins had no clue where the guy got those boxing gloves either.  It was all quite a bit surreal to him; a boxer versus a giant Eskimo. What did that make him? The referee? 

"I need to get the hell out of here..." Hawkins muttered under his breath. He was pretty mediocre at hand to hand fighting, and without his whips, or a devil fruit user in the nearby vicinity, he didn't see himself being much of a help. 

"I need a corner man, can I trust you to watch my back and I'll have yours in this whole deal?" the boxer asked Hawkins. A light bulb went off in Hawkins head. _I'll just let Rocky over here bang with this crazy Eskimo while I make my escape._ Hawkins nodded at the boxer and shot him a trembling thumbs up. "Yeah you got it buddy. I've got your back. Knock this guy out. Throw those jabs, and right crosses, and uh whatever..." 

*"ENOUGH TALK!"*  Jabu roared. *"I'll show you both why I'm called the one hit champion!"*  The enraged chief guard charged in towards Shingo. Meanwhile Hawkins prepared to slink away down the corridor when they had both engaged each other.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 2, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates *

*Melayne Syther*​
  The beautiful woman offered a small smile to Candy mans compliment though thought nothing more of it and instead watched as the pair conversed. Understanding the diversity of the pirate crew was simply a hobby of hers, though she did find this group entertaining. Then one said something she readily agreed with, they needed to find the marine base. The others had been separated from them but it was reassuring this Jin character was capable of taking command in their absence, perhaps close to a first mate. As Melayne glided to their tree she quickly noticed a gum arm slither its? way towards her though she was swift in escaping its? reach. Luckily Jin agreed, another tactic was a better option. Melayne let out a sigh of relief and watched as Jin and Jimmy planned.

 After a few passing moments Jin had strapped Jimmy around one of the squirrels and offered a hand for Melayne to join him on the creatures back. The woman gazed forward briefly in consideration, what a ridiculous plan. However she eventually gave into it and gracefully made her up onto the beast. 
_?How embaressing?_ though she dos not complain in tongue. She grips the warriors back as they leap from the tree. After a few rather shocking moments of falling, causing Melayne to actually frown the squirrel opens up its? arms and begins to glide in the direction of the marine base.
*?You did not know? it was a flying squirrel did you.?* She says rather calmly, cocking a brow to him. It did not matter now; they were on course of the marine base. Upon arriving she would be sure to separate, moving quietly would be better alone. Once the entire crew had arrived however she was sure the mayhem would give her suitable cover.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 2, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ The Beginning of Grand Line*
*
Brolly Brandford*










​
They had been in Grand Line for a short period of time now and had yet to come across civilization. Brolly had been cooking regularly for the collection of pirates upon the ship and thanks for the supplies he took from the other ship they had a ready collection at their disposal. However being stuck on the ship did not do much for his ambition, he did have a fishing rod in hand for the fish o Grand Line which he was soon to put to use but foods upon islands and recipes some had never come across were still hidden in the shadow of adventure. Time was on his side though; even though he was impatient he knew he would succeed in this mission. 

  The chef raced around the kitchen cleaning it after cooking a massive meal for those of the crew. He had also left various deserts for them to collect at their leisure scattered over the counter. As always the kitchen was spotless, Brollys? shrine had to be the cleanest, the nicest, the best. In reality he was much more used to a camp fire or his homes kitchen, a dull pile of crap, but here he could be creative and constructive in a comfortable environment. It felt more like home than home actually did. After he was satisfied that the kitchen was cleaned to his standards the chef ripped out his fishing rod and held it up above his head.
*?Fishy time!?* He called out before skidding outside. Brolly leapt onto the wide of the ship and cast out the line. It plopped into the water and sunk into the depths as they floated along. The wait had begun.

And he waited.

Waited some more.

A little more.

A while later Brolly sat with a shadow over his head, negative energy leaking from him like a broken water pipe. The abstract chef grumbled under his breath. This was taking even longer than he had expected. Was god tormenting him?
*?I? want yummies? now?* He muttered. Just then a school of fish swam passed the ship and towards his line. His eyes widened at the sight as they closed the distance between them at the bait. Closer and closer, it was not long now. The suspense was killing him. That was until they simply swam by it without so much as a nibble. Brolly stared motionless into the water, completely frozen by his failure to catch anything. He threw his arms up and yelled.
*?Meanie fish no get caught!?* Before he leapt over board to give chase to them. That was when he realised he could not swim due to his devil fruit and began flapping about the water.

*?Oh nooooes!?*


----------



## Gaja (Apr 2, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Joseph Roseo scratched his salt and pepper beard and glanced curiously at Billy as if he was a few cards short of a full deck. "You want to know how to throw lumber eh kid?" he muttered. Jessie cringed slightly, already knowing what was coming next. Billy nodded excitedly. *"WELL WE DON'T THROW EXPENSIVE LUMBER AROUND HERE!!!"* Joseph bellowed at the boy, the power of his voice causing Billy's face to flap back and forth as if in a wind tunnel.
> 
> Joseph showed off his cannon like arms to Billy, toughened from over 35 years of shipbuilding, first in Water 7, and now here on Syren Island. "Hauling lumber isn't complicated. You just need strong arms and a strong base." Joseph pointed at a disorganized pile of giant wooden logs over in the far side of the dry dock. "See that pile over there..." he told the red haired boy. "I'm organizing it all here," he said, pointing at the giant stack of logs behind them. He explained to Billy that the wood was going to be cut down and reshaped into deck paneling for a small boat that Joseph was building for a customer. Joseph figured that the boy wouldn't be able to lift one log (which took three normal men to lift), so this was just perfect for Billy, a job even he couldn't screw up. Joseph grabbed Billy by the scruff of his neck, and flung him towards the pile of logs.
> 
> ...



*Billy...*

As Jessie said goodbye to J6 a young man's voice called out to her. It was a familiar tone, and hearing it Jessie would know instantly that the red haired boy calling her managed to mess up task.

"Jessie-ne-chan... I'm... kinda... stuck..." When Jessie turned around she could indeed see something unusual. Billy was on his knees, holding almost a dozen giant logs on his shoulders, head and body, the massive weight holding him there. How in the hell did that happen? She only looked away for a couple of seconds...

_Special Billy Explanation Flashback_​
Getting thrown to his new job Billy stood up and adjusted his beloved yellow shirt, dusting it off and smiling. Yosh it was time to raise his manlyness-o-meter value.... BIG TIME!!! Picking up one log and putting it on his shoulder Billy realized that he could move more then one. He would make Joseph-ossan proud by moving ALL of them at once. YOSH!!! That was what he would do...

"_Yosha..._" Scheming his manly plan to perfection Billy with some slight help from his devil fruit threw log after log in to the air, making it almost look like he wanted to juggle them all. And surely enough one after the other came back down, landing on Billy shoulders, head and on top of the other logs. When the final one landed Billy's legs shook visibly from the weight.

He had tried to move them all at once, and it was actually going well until he tilted his body forward to say hi to a passing ant and dropped to his knees because he lost his balance. And that's how he got stuck, damn it not even a single step forward, it was those crows again, wasn't it... Luckily his devil fruit protected him from the massive weight of the lumber but he couldn't stand up on his own, not without utilizing the power to reverse the pressure and send the logs flying in all directions.

_Explanation Flashback End_​
"Ara no throwing lumber..." He had remembered the words of Joseph, so what should he do now. Billy knew the correct thing to do was to call for help, as that way he wouldn't get yelled at. Speaking of yelling he wondered if his break would begin soon. "_Shipmaking_" business was tiring... and he was in the mood for a nap.



StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose squealed with delight. This was awesome. Not only was Ten a robot, but she was a flying robot. As they ascended over the mountains, Rose scanned the ground below. The rioting prisoners, and prison guards, looked like swarming ants to her. She turned her attention towards the mountains. _Which one? _
> 
> "Uh..."
> 
> ...



*Shingo...*

Outstanding! He had a corner man who he could count on to keep any curious guards away, so Shingo could fully dedicate to Jabu. Keeping his chin down Shingo assumed his peek-a-boo stance as Jabu came at him. But as he said that he was the one hit champion Shingo had a serious look on his face, they would have to put that to the test now. The incoming chief guard pulled back his hand and shot of a straight right, directly aimed at Shingo's face.

The young boy's head was hit despite him guarding himself, though as Jabu was out to celebrate another KO win he noticed that Shingo was smiling. The topless boxer did not go down, instead he had stayed on his feet, his hands up and the same intense look in his eyes as before. "*I see, so you were serious about the challenge, very well. I shall face you as a boxer. Time to turn your lights off!*"

The Eskimo boxer launched himself at Shingo, who in an outburst of emotion just yelled out. "Bring it!!!" Jabu as soon as he got within range fired of a right hook, but Shingo weaved his head to the left, avoiding the shot completely. He had seen it coming, and as he threw a counter left hook he was sure that it would land directly to Jabu's jaw. But it didn't as the Eskimo man almost ended up tackling him as a way of further defending himself. "What the..."

The two separated, both their hands up, and neither taking his eyes off the other. Jabu smirked. "Your good..." "*Enough talk, I shall defeat you on equal ground, but for the insult of thinking that you could land a punch to my chin I shall destroy your pride as a boxer.*" The huge Eskimo then did something unexpected as well. He opened his jacket as well, and took it off, revealing a muscular torso full of scars. His gray mustache and stoic expression remained as Shingo walked forward, slowly coming closer to finding his range.

Surely this was a weird sight, two half naked men boxing each other, in the middle of a prison break. The freezing wind didn't seem to bother either of the two so far.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 2, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The World Pirates ~ The Beginning of Grand Line*
> *
> Brolly Brandford*
> 
> ...



*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Grand Line waters*

Working on a new modification, that would indeed be revolutionary for the android, Shishi took notice of their chef make an attempt at fishing. The majority of the crew was present, Duke seemed to be training like always. Some of the warrior three were steering the ship, while the other two weren't present. "Attached circuit works well, checking frontal charge..."

Getting interrupted by a _Oh noooooes!_, Shishi casually turned his head towards Brolly who was flying away, correction falling in to the water.. "Analysis: Chef is a crew member unable to swim, and neither can anyone else currently on deck." Standing up and sprinting towards the edge of the deck Shishi jumped over the rail without waisting a single second.

Grabbing Brolly's arm as the giant chef landed in the water Shishi used a feature in his boot to shot a little bit out of the water. Using that momentum he threw Brolly back towards their ship. Slowly sinking down Shishi cursed.

Shishi much like his fellow crew members couldn't swim either, but because of his unique build he couldn't drown either. So he'd just sink to the bottom of the sea, and walk to the next island."Reminder: Invent swimming equipment for myself and swim unable crew meatbags."

The crew members could only look on as their very own assassin android sank in to the depths of the Grand Line. Ohhhh noooooes! Surely they were all crushed... Note the irony. About 15 seconds would pass before bubbles started appearing next to the ship, and in just a few seconds a big Seak King burst out of the water. The massive beast looked at the ship, obviously pissed. And then it spit something at them, and behold it was Shishi who covered in saliva and water landed on the deck. "Mocking Statement: Awww back again and covered in animal saliva, lovely..." The fact that he was covered in it obviously didn't sit well with the android as the sea king looked at the ship, all angry and seemingly ready to devour the entire crew.,


----------



## Noitora (Apr 2, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ The Sea King*

*Brolly Brandford *​
For what almost seemed like certain demise Brolly tumbled towards the water. His life flashed before his eyes, all the food he had eaten and cooked filled his senses, and it had been a good life. Submitting himself to his fate he suddenly found himself being yanked back up from his fall and towards the deck f the ship. The giant chef rolled along the wooden floor and blinked in puzzlement. The warrior three scampered over to the sight as they ran up against the rail to see Shishi disappear into the depths. Brolly pushed himself to his feet and wandered over, peering over the side as well. 

*“Poor metalman, never ate favourite yummies”* Brolly said, generally saddened by the death on his crewmate. It was not long before he rejoined the crew though bringing something along with him. Shishi was spat out by a massive sea king that had exploded from the waters with the smell for human flesh on his nostrils. The crew gazed up in shock at the sudden turn of events, Brollys’ own senses twitching.
*“Big… meal…”* He mumbled to himself as he pondered the best way to cook it. 
*“No time!”* He yelled out seconds later, quickly scrambling for the fishing rod he had dropped on the deck. With all his might the chef launched the line forwards and caught the bait in the mouth of the beast.
*“Got you, I good fishingman!”* he said confidently as he attempted to reel it in.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Nereus looked Kent over, pulling out a small flashlight and running it over his body, frowning. "What in hell happened to you? It looks like your body just rejected it's own natural energy." 

Kent shrugged. "Something like that could've happened, yeah."

Nereus rubbed his chin thoughtfully. "I'm not exactly the person to come to when suffering from spirit based wounds. But I'll see what I can do." He turned to Alexis and scanned her, nodding to himself as he did so. "Ah, now see, this is much better," he said, snapping the flashlight off and turning to a rack of chemicals behind him. "Your little friend here is suffering from a skull fracture as well as some partially broken limbs...and my readings are picking up on some faint traces of Maruwasa poison." He grabbed a vial of sickly green liquid and inserted it into a syringe, walking over to Alexis and swabbing down a small patch of skin on her arm. "She's also received some severe electric shocks that have scrambled her nervous system slightly. It's - hold still, this will hurt- well within my ability to heal, but one does wonder exactly what you were doing to receive such massive injuries." He emptied the syringe into Alexis arm, scanning her again and nodding. "That should counteract the poison, and this," he said, holding up another vial full of chemicals, "should help unscramble your nerves. Diluted LH compound to accelerate your body's natural healing and we'll have you on your feet in no time."

The he turned to Kent.

"Gonna fix me up doctor man?" Kent asked, grinning slightly "You can leave out all the technical mumbo-jumbo this time. It makes my ears hurt."

Nereus sighed and grabbed a large leather tome, opening it and flipping through the pages. "I don't normally turn to this," he said, grabbing a handful of leaves from a plastic container, "But it has helped me with injuries like yours before."

Kent frowned. "Injuries like mine? You've treated Shine monks before?"

"Is that what you call yourselves?" Nereus asked, not looking up from his book. "Interesting. 'Shine Monks'. Catchy. I like it." He began crushing the leaves up with a small wooden block, grinding them into a fine powder. "To answer your question, yes. I treated one of you a few years ago. A marine. He carried two brown swords, I can remember that. A very interesting fellow. Missing both his middle fingers."

Kent's breath caught in his throat. "B...both his middle fingers?"

Nereus nodded, sprinkling the now powdered leaves with a fine white salt. "I liked him quite a bit. Pity to see him go." He gathered up the new powdery concoction in his hands and suddenly hurled it into Kent's open mouth.

Kent gagged, his entire body burning as he accidently swallowed Nereus' odd medicine. The metal table beneath him began to buckle as he thrashed around, but it did not break, and the restraints keeping him down held. Nereus grabbed another syringe and stabbed it into Kent's leg, and the pirate captain immediately began to calm down.

Nereus waved a hand in front of Kent's face. "Still with us? You there?"

Kent groaned. "Wow. Ok. That hurt."

"That's how you know it's working," Nereus said happily, drawing up a stool. "So since I've done all I can do for now, how about you guys tell me what you did to get locked up in this shit hole?"

Kent shook his head. "How 'bout this. You unlock the restraints and help us break out of this shit hole."

Nereus laughed. "Or I could alert the guards, and they'd beat you into submission while I watched. It would be quite amusing."

Kent glared at him. "Don't you want to get back at them? I thought you hated the World Government?"

Nereus smiled sadly. "Hate? Maybe I did, once. But I was young then. I've moved past such things." He sighed. "Carolyn...what happened to her was her fault and hers alone. There was nothing the World Government could've done, and I was wrong in blaming them. I was so enamored with her that I couldn't see her faults. I suppose if I had truly ever loved her, I could've stopped her."

Kent paused for a moment. This had not been in the game plan. He had been banking on Nereus helping them escape - with the doctor's current total disinterest, he wasn't sure what he could do. Then his eyes began to shift, from their normal hazel to a rich, dark red, and Nereus began to feel very angry.

"That's what you believe?" Kent asked, and Alexis could hear his voice changing - slight inflections playing out over his words, making him sound very worldly and convincing, and not at all like Kent. "That's what they told you?" Kent laughed, but it wasn't a happy laugh. It was harsh, and mocking, and conveyed both a deep pity and enormous loss of respect. "Nereus...I was a marine. And I may have read some files that I wasn't supposed to. Carolyn was a problem. She was getting ideas the World Government didn't like...and so they offed her."

Nereus' eyes were wide. "What are you saying?"

"I'm saying your girlfriend got whacked, dumb ass!" Kent shouted. "I'm saying you've been sitting in this prison like a scared little girl when what you should be doing is aiming for the bastards that ordered her death!"

Nereus began pacing, his eyes glowing the same deep red as Kent's. "You're right...I've been hiding...convincing myself that it was her fault...convincing-"

"-yourself she wasn't perfect?" Kent asked.

Nereus turned to him. "Exactly..." he said. "I...I...don't know what I..."

"Free me," Kent said. "Help me and my crew get out. And then we'll find the assholes that killed Carolyn, and we'll rip their fucking throats out." 

Nereus nodded. "You're...you're right."

He undid Kent's restraints. And then all hell broke loose.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 2, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose squealed with delight. This was awesome. Not only was Ten a robot, but she was a flying robot. As they ascended over the mountains, Rose scanned the ground below. The rioting prisoners, and prison guards, looked like swarming ants to her. She turned her attention towards the mountains. _Which one? _
> 
> "Uh..."
> 
> ...



Ten started to lower herself. "Very well." As they landed on the mountain, a large figure quickly approached them from behind. "Hello ladies."

Ten and Rose turned around to see an obese man in typical prison clothes, but they were torn and filthy. He had large lips and sharp teeth. 

*Brent "The Slug" Morris
30,000,000 Beli* 

"It's been a long time since I seen two pretty girls like you. Why don'tcha come with me and join my crew, eh?" 

Rose balled her fists and shouted at the large man. "What?! Hell no!" Brent pouted as his face turned red. "Well that hurts my feelings." He quickly pulled out a long machete and swung it towards the girls. "I'll take ya anyway though!" Ten was suddenly in mid air, and sent a kick to the man's face, sending him flying off the mountain before he could bring his blade all the way down. Ten then hopped back to Rose's side. "It seems most, if not all of these pirates have no interest in helping fellow escapees. This is very chaotic. If you desire to find your fellow crewmates, you'd best do it quick. Prisoners like him are only the lesser threat here. It's the head guards you need to worry about."


----------



## Furious George (Apr 2, 2011)

*Castle Fortress..*

"...69,997... 69,998..."

The prisoners all watched silently with gaping mouths as this mountain of a man, dripping in steady waves of sweat and with his mammoth legs high in the air, came up-and-down to complete another legless push-up. 

"...69,999..." 

The huge man was cuffed with seastone like the other jailed crooks, but it mercifully was long enough to allow for him to do his excercises. The extra weight made a much bigger difference then the burly man expected they would. After all, the cuffs were very tiny to him. 

"Show-off" one murder whispered to another. 

"Annnnnnnddd... 70,000!" 

A huge tremor shook the cell as the man allowed his huge legs to rest from the handstand position. He lifted his sweaty, hairy fists to the sky, the fire of triumph flashing in his eyes. 

"AHHHH, THAT FEELS HEAVENLY!!!"

With the hostile eyes of his fellow prisoners on him the shirtless burly man walked over to a bench and picked up his flannel shirt, throwing it over his shoulder. A sudden beam of sunshine from a small opening in the cell hit him as though Oda himself approved of the manliness. The burly man just smiled full and wide.

"How many times are you gonna work out here, fresh meat?" One of the prisoners hissed. "Me and the boys are getting sick of it!" 

"Ah! The question is how many times will you just sit back and watch me have all the fun, friends!" He didn't show a hint of fear, or indeed, that he was aware he was supposed to be intimidated. "Come now, friends! The day is yet young. Let us now have a competition!" 

"We don't have to prove anything to yo-HOW DID THAT DEER GET IN HERE!" The prisoner shouted with bugged eyes

Suddenly, the burly man was kneeling before a young deer, feeding him a bowl of corn meal while the heavenly light hallowed the whole scene.

The sweaty burly man seemed confused. He continued to feed the animal. 

"The deer? Do not woodland animals suddenly appear when *you* do your 70,000th push-up? It is but a result of my man scent... but come! You jest! Surely you know of these things, being a man yourself." 

"No, don't act like that's normal! Animals shouldn't-WHAT ARE DOING NOW!?!" 

All of the prisoner's stared with wide eyes as the burly man was suddenly shaving his fully lathered face with a short sword. 

"The knife? The deer brought it with him." 

*"WHAT!?!"* The prisoners all shouted at the same time. 

"I commanded him to bring you all knives so that you all can feel the joy of a good shave!"

Suddenly the deer was in front of them with a bunch of knives and bottles of shaving cream in his mouth. 

*"WHHHHAAAATT???!!"* the prisoners all fell flat down with sweat drops. 

"Is this some kind of magic trick, man? Are you screwin' with us?" 

"I am but being a man. Yet I am beginning to wonder..."

The burly man sat down on the floor after his shave. He had a look of deep thought on his face.

"I was told that if I got into a fight with what is called a "Marine Captain" they would take me to a place where only the most manly could survive... this is very strange to me, because all of you refuse my games and competitions. If you are men, why will you not wrestle with me?" 

One of the prisoners blushed. "What do you think we are? ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or somethin'?" 

A question mark appeared over the man's head. Why was this man speaking of burning sticks? 

"Why do you speak of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? I am a woodsman so I have worked with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from my youth. I do not understand what that has to do wit-"

"See? I knew this guy was strange! You're going down, queer!" 

One of the prisoners, a rather large one, rushed at the burly man suddenly. The burly man didn't understand what was going on, but he grinned widely and brought himself up to full height. His head nearly touched the ceiling. His smile was at once filled with hearty joy and sharp violence.

"Ah! So finally someone wishes to sport..."

The prisoner picked up one of the knives that the deer had brought him when *BOOM!* his head bounced off of the concrete with a sickening thud, a world of blood splashing from every hole in his face and decorating the cell. The prisoner came to rest his leaking head in the crater that was once the cell floor, his eyes white and his tongue peaking out. 

The burly man released his fist and watched with pity as the other prisoners coward away from him and said no more. 

With great disappointment the burly man sat on an empty bench. This wasn't what he expected. The man was beyond fragile. So much blood from just a one-handed hammerblow?

He spoke to himself. "I do not understand. A lad from my kingdom, nary' tall enough to reach my belt buckle, would have laughed from such a blow. This is indeed a strange place...

(frame freezes as the shirtless, burly, hairy man put his massive hands to his head in thought.) 

*Roy "Man-King" Mulman 
Ruler of Pine Tree Kingdom
Man among Men*


----------



## Noitora (Apr 2, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol*

*Sandrei*​
The echo of a giants? rage flowed manically down the halls of the southern mountain. Many pirates fled past them, some simply heading to different destinations without much interest on the possible foe. Sandrei grumbled under his breath as he began to move forward, as much as he?d like to fight this beast of a man he was not sure of the human womans? capability to fight but assumed she had some. If she was not threat at all, they would not have stuffed her in Blizzard Gaol to begin with. 

Before they could continue on a guard spun from around the corner and raised his halberd..
_?Psh, Sandrei! Found a reason to live eh, no way am I letting a former Fishman Pirate escape here!?_ The guardsman charge towards the Fishman, twirling his halberd expertly. Once in range the massive pirate grabbed the handle of the weapon and snapped the blade off. The guardsman blinked at his failure before cursing under his breath. As soon as words began to leave his lips a blue fist rammed into the mans stomach and sent him flying across the mountain hall till he collided with the far wall.
*?What a pain in the ass??* He muttered to himself. That brief interception had caused their escape to close. While Ursla seemed to find the whole thing ridiculous the sounds of the mountain crumbling around them meant only one thing, Toruk was here.

The roof suddenly caved in, rocks tumbling to the ground. Sandrei leapt backwards pulling Ursla with him and skidded to a halt. The dust cloud hid any signs of life in the destruction but he knew exactly who was there. Without warning a massive fist flew out from the dust towards the pair, like a wrecking ball. The large fish man was smacked directly in the torso and sent off into the distance. 
?Fishman!? Ursla called out, more out of shock than concern. The dust settled and Toruk stood proudly, his massive form filling the corridor.
?PUNY PIRATES, I CRUSH YOU ALL!? He roared out in anger before slamming his large fist down towards Ursla. 
Before the female pirate had the chance to do anything, whether she could or not, a blur of blue flashed past her and slipped in front of her. The massive fist was caught by Sandrei, blood trickling down his chin, and his brow deepened. His toothful smirk grew over his lips before he roared out in strength and ploughed Toruk through the ceiling and threw him over his shoulder, the giant of a man crashing through mountain sides and crumbling apart the structure. All Toruk could do was blink in surprise as he was actually thrown, yet he was quick to clamber back to his feet after landing, the pain of the strike not being enough to cause serious damage. Sandrei stood at full height, raising both his hands into his Fishman Karate position with a smirk stretched over his lips, though panted to catch his breath.
*?Oi,Oi,Oi? think a Fishman would lose to human when it came to physical strength. Don?t make me laugh.?* Ursla and Sandrei were prepared to take this bastard down, and get back to her crew.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 2, 2011)

*Anya Hatzilakos*

Anya shook her head. The others had already moved through the ship, while she was still behind. ?I?ve Got to keep up!? She said, clenching her fist. As she ran down a hallway, kicking open doors, she noticed one in particular. It was easy to spot for a puddle of blood and started oozing out from under the door. 

She gulped and swallowed the fear that was building in her. She ran headfirst at the door, knocking it down. She sees that there is a body with the head removed. She shakes her head at the grisly sight and sees a still whimpering lady. ?The noble?? Anya took a step forward to assist her, but she is stopped by the huge shadow that towers over her. She looks up to see a shirtless bald-headed man sneering down at her. He wore purple pants and carried a giant mace. His hands were bloodied. 

?I got tired of him talking?? He stated, simply. Scratching his head, he says, ?I?m guessing you?re one of the marines sent to free the hostages. Captain Zed said you guys would arrive eventually.? Anya backs up as the giant man walks forward. ?I?m glad that I?ll get to bash some heads open. I was starting to get bored with watching over these losers.? He starts to spin the giant mace in his hand and then swings at Anya with it. 

Her hands slam into the ground which burst into crystals when she shouts, ?Great Wall!? The result is a seven-foot high wall of crystal, the density thicker then one would imagine. The giant man?s mace slams into it, shaking the crystal wall slightly. ?Oh, you?re a Devil Fruit user?? He asked. The giant slammed his mace into the wall again, this time creating a dent. ?Dammit!? Anya shouted. She had to remain concentrated or else the crystal would crack. A wall obviously wouldn?t last forever and she couldn?t hide behind a shield all day either. She?d instead go on the offensive. 

?Growing Crystal Thorns!?

The crystal wall in front of her disperses back into the ground. The mace-wielding man raises an eye, ?What exactly are you planning to do?? He asked, spinning his mace in the air. Anya grins, ?This is a new technique I developed!? Suddenly thorn made of crystal burst out of the ground, flying at him. He dodges, but the thorns continued to grow, becoming more spread out. Eventually, the thorns are all over the room and as he dodges, one slams into his back, leaving a huge gash. 

?Argh!!!!? He exclaimed, falling to his knees. Anya rushes forward and shouts, ?Crystal Blade!? Crystal materializes around her arm first in the form of a gauntlet but it shifts into a blade and he points it at the guy. ?I?m taking you in, mister.? Although he is looking down at the ground, the man starts to laugh. ?HAHAHAHAHAHA!? He exclaimed. Anya looked at him with a curious look on her face, ?what?s so funny?" She asked. 

The man rises to his feet, standing over Anya. ?Oh, nothing? Just the fact that you assume that you?re the only one who?s eaten a Devil Fruit?? Anya?s eyes widen as the man?s body glows and so does his mace. Suddenly, energy traverses from the mace to his body. His skin is soon coated in metal and he grins, ?I?m Mal, The Absorbing Man! I?ve eaten the Absorb Absorb fruit.? Mal said, smiling down at Anya who looks back, but only with an uncertain look on her face as she witnesses this power?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​
This battle had taken too long for him, blood left his body like the mouth of a river and his body weighed like a house. The wrathful marine officer jabbed his trench knives as if they were his fists aiming for the vital points of the weakened warrior, though luckily the blows clipped off his army and the blade of his fallen lover. The knight began to grow weary; this ended to be ended in the next strike or be could be post into the void. With a forceful push he separated himself from the marine and slid back across the dock. Both hands wrapped tightly around the hilt of his sword as he gazed sternly ahead, any weakness being momentarily pushed aside for their final bout.
*“Let us… end this with… the... next strike.” *Braska was able to croak out. The marine gritted his teeth angrily. This mans confidence enraged the officer with no end. He raised both trench knives to his torso and prepared for his charging strike.
_“Fine, ‘bout time I killed you.”_

 The pair stood silently as the fire burnt from the recent explosion, the crackling wood flowing into their ears and the smell of smoke and blood in their nostrils. The stench and sounds of a true battlefield. Inpatient to the way of a knight the marine sprinted forward while aiming to slice his trench knives across his enemies’ throat. Braska held his stance and refused to move until the last moment and then, like a flash, he vanished from the officers’ sight. The marine blinked completely confused as he felt a stinging pain stretch over his torso, soon becoming numb. Braska stood behind him slowly sliding the blade he wielded back to his hip. 
*“Lionheart…” *He said softly with his eyes closed and faced aimed towards the ground ahead. An explosion of blood flew from the large cut across the mans body followed by a gaggling groan of death until finally a pounding on the ground as he fell.
*“Rest well…” *As the blade at his side had no sheath to slide home to it was quickly used again as support as Braska fell forwards from exhaustion. The knight, victorious between dozens and dozens of marines thought of only one thing, his promise to Rynia.
*“As I… promised… I would not die…”* The Knight was unsure about how he felt about this outcome but he would keep on fighting none the less, until death did take him. He had no reason not to; death would only take him to her arms.

 After a few minutes passed which allowed the warrior to gather himself, he turned town the road he had been defending, the flames of the palace in the distance. The rebellion had successfully taken control of it, but he doubted the fights within were over just yet. Even in his bloodied state he could not wonder about the outcome, though he would surely take full responsibility when the marines made their accusations. He had lead the rebellion and gathered the pirates assistance, it was only natural his head was on the chopping block. Braska gathered the strength he could and began to drag his body towards the castle while the blade slid along the ground behind him, his body limped forwards and eyes burning with determination. As along as the war raged he would find stop neither his sword nor his advance. Though he hoped he reached the castle before it was all over, he needed to kneel before the king and queen and beg for their forgiveness before this was all over. Not to mention properly return Rynia to the earth. This war had opened his eyes to so much, if only it did not close so many others.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 3, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The World Pirates ~ The Sea King*
> 
> *Brolly Brandford *​
> For what almost seemed like certain demise Brolly tumbled towards the water. His life flashed before his eyes, all the food he had eaten and cooked filled his senses, and it had been a good life. Submitting himself to his fate he suddenly found himself being yanked back up from his fall and towards the deck f the ship. The giant chef rolled along the wooden floor and blinked in puzzlement. The warrior three scampered over to the sight as they ran up against the rail to see Shishi disappear into the depths. Brolly pushed himself to his feet and wandered over, peering over the side as well.
> ...



*Shishi, World Pirates vs Sea King ~ Grand Line​*
Shishi walked next to Brolly, as their cook tried to bring the MASSIVE creature in for cooking. The line however broke as the sea king moved his head a little. Brolly could only look in confusion as Shishi was tempted to smack him upside the head. But then the giant beast mumbled something as it looked at the ship. The warrior trio looked all confused. "Did he just say something?" "Translation: Prepare to get eaten little yummies..."

Shishi turned around and looked at the crew. "*Attention! Attention!!! We'll get eaten you momos! All hands on deck!!!*" It seemed like only then had these guys realized that this sea kings wasn't gonna play catch with them, as a nasty roar was released by the beast. The stench from its mouth was horrific, so Shishi put on a "Optimus Pryme" type of mask on. "Zzzt god damn it, it's take a while to get the smell off..." And as he said that the massive beast jumped forward, attempting to eat the members standing on the deck. The seak king wasn't quite big enough to eat the entire ship at once, but swipe all the members from the deck? No problem.

"Cook defend us!!!" Shishi yelled out as he attached a new arm to fight the sea king. The Grand Line sure wasn't a friendly place it seemed...


----------



## Gaja (Apr 3, 2011)

_*Golden Snake Marines hotel, Spring Break Island, East Blue*_​
A lone figure walked the hall of the hotel. His shiny shoes let everyone know, this person was big time important. His attire was all black, a pimp level black suit, a black hat, white shirt with a black tie. Walking past a couple of Golden Snake marines the men whispered as the figure walked past them. "Who's that?" "I got no idea..." His eyes were covered by aviator style shades, despite it being dark outside. His hands were in his pockets as he walked forward, not even bothering to slow down and wait for the elevator to open, as the silly machine opened at the very second he walked up to it and he walked in.

Soon enough the elevator doors opened once more and the young man walked out of it and outside to the pool, with a little weird animal following him. The man standing at the door opened it politely and the man made a stop at the pool area. It was a beautiful night, the moon light was reflected by the water in the pool and shined on his shades. A textbook appeared bellow to introduce the young man.



> *Marine HQ Admiral
> PwnGoat Jr.
> (Real name Pattaya)*



"Nyaaa~" the little weird animal called out to him, and the Admiral looked down. "Yes yes any minute now. We just need to wait on Kuro-san and Rear Admiral Brandy, you'll get plenty of milk soon, and sweats." Talking a bit different then normal Pattaya did it like he imagined an Admiral would talk. The shades though gave him problems as he could barely see anything, that's why he looked at the moon here and there, just to get an idea what was around him. But god damn did they look cool.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Mist Island - Grand Line*

*Orland Bloo** and Naomi Void

*









* 
*​The sounds from the plaza could be heard throughout the small town. The loading of guns, scurrying of feet running towards the kid. The kid was on his knees, blood running down his body. Left side of his face was swollen. His right hand stood out, clearly broken. His face showed no sense of fear. Pain, yes. But no fear.

His head was almost painted completely red with his blood. However, his expression and words only fueled the marines rage.

"Fucking assholes!" he yelled, wiping away some blood from his eyes, twitching a bit when he hit the swollen area. He was still holding the piece of bread he had stolen from a stall just a few minutes ago. "Go to hell!" he screamed, running towards one of the marines with a small hunting knife.

The marine aimed his rifle towards the boy, waiting for his superior to speak the words "Fire at will".

Then, just before he was about to utter those words, everything went black.

Some of the marines started to panic. It was like somebody took away every source of light. Seconds went by, and then everything went back to normal, just as quickly as it had appeared.

The boy was gone.

"Find the boy!" one of the marines shouted angrily.

*Meanwhile, in a house just at the border of the small town:* _(Turn off music here)
_ 
The boy looked at his savior with a mixture of confusion and amazement. After a few minutes with silence, Orland spoke. "Who are you?" he asked somewhat dumbstruck.

"You can call me Naomi" she said. Her voice was calm and surprisingly soothing. For a second, he felt as if he could tell her anything. This feeling quickly went away.
?Don?t worry kid. I will take care of you until you can tend to yourself.? She paused, then continued. ?Or until we can find somebody to take care of you.? 
She smiled at him. He lowered his guard once again._ ?What is with this woman?? _he thought to himself._ ?I don?t know her, but it feels like she knows me through and through.?_

?Now, bite on this? she said, giving him a piece of wood. Her tone changed. She gave of a ?this is going to hurt, and you just have to bite through the pain? vibe, instead of her previous ?everything is going to be ok? vibe.

He reluctantly put the piece of wood into his mouth. He closed his eyes, and before he could think, he heard a macabre ?KRACK? from his right hand. The pain only lasted for a few nano seconds, before he passed out.​


----------



## Gaja (Apr 3, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Satan's Mistress, Grand Line waters*​
The Satana's Mistress made its way through the calm waters of the Grand line with many men performing the tasks of keeping her on course, looking out for enemies and keeping the ship clean. A panda also sat on the deck of the Satan's Mistress, parts of it's large body wrapped up in bandages, with a piece of bamboo in one paw, and a burning joint in the other. Sitting there indian style there was not a whole lot the animal was doing at that moment, he was just resting and recovering from the war he put his body through at their last stop. Several seconds later his peaceful thinking and pot smoking was interrupted by a piece of paper falling from the sky, the humans called it "_Newspaper_"... Whatever... One of the men of the crew payed the bird who brought it on board as Semmy put down the bamboo tree he was snacking on.

"*Ahhh let's see what's new...*" Picking up the newspaper that landed right next to him Semmy opened them and adjusted the shades he was wearing. Moving along a few pages the panda stopped as he found a topic that concerned him and the crew. "*Ow lookie here, we're in the news again... "Devil Kings take out Marine squad and notorious bounty hunter group"... Well that is just not true.*" Only Levy and Dante did that, Semmy had no part in the Marine fighting, why would they spread such lies? Moving on he spotted that the new bounties were out. "*Hahaha 17.7 million, god damn these weird humans, what's that for? I didn't do anything...*" Taking another hit Semmy looked to the side and out to the open sea for a moment, the almost cook of their crew came to his mind and one of her dishes. She was a loose canon who made Dante seem like an angry baby, and she was completely nuts in Semmy's eyes. But her cooking was phenomenal, and for that Semmy loved her, and would give her all the love and piggy back rides of the world. Why he thought of her? No particular reason.

She just knew Semmy's weakness for fish and food in general to the point where Semmy would rather obey her over Dante. That was just the type of power Mari had over the massive panda. But looking back at the newspaper he spotted some familiar names in it. A small smirk appeared on his face, even though he said that he cared little about petty things like bounties. "*Kent, 17.2 million... Rex "Green Cloak" 17 million. Haha win!!!*" It seemed like what they said was true, pandas are win, as the Devil King pirate just edged out two captains that have caused some serious damage in their respective Blues.

Looking left and right the panda went quiet again, why was he behaving like this all of a sudden? Bounties didn't mean jack sh*t in this world, he knew that. What meant something was winning and being the one last standing. So taking another hit from the magnificent weed he got from Jason the animal continued to read through the paper. "*Phoenix pirates apprehended awwww I liked those guys... Blizzard Gaol? Damn that place sounds cold... I hope they have good heating there...*" That was how clueless of the world Semmy was, sometimes. He actually believed that they would treat you good in a prison, why wouldn't they? You didn't do anything wrong to them, right? "*Black Lotus, Ucelo pirates... Woodpecker pirates?*" He didn't read much into those, he wanted to see what was going on with his horoscope, that was he was concerned about. Not some tinny pirate crews who lived half across the world and that didn't even know him...

"Ummm sir we got a problem..." A man interrupted him just as he was about to read his horoscope. Oda damn it!!! "*...*" Semmy didn't care, he just pulled his bandana over his eyes, took the shades of and put them into his pocket. He couldn't see anything, so there was no need to bother him anymore, move along little weird human. But damn it he was hungry, hopefully this silly guy would run off soon so he could get something to eat. Or else he'd eat him...


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 3, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "You've got to be kidding me..." Annie exclaimed in disbelief as Jun made off with Rek, the fool still hogtied by her vines. She gave chase after the assassin. As Annie expected, Jun was very fast and agile. The woman leaped to the rooftops, all the while Rek screaming for help like a little girl. Annie nimbly shimmied up a pipe, and rolled onto the rooftop. Her left ankle still felt sore as hell, but she'd make due.
> 
> Annie gave chase as Jun leaped from rooftop to rooftop, heading towards the palace where most of the action seemed to have moved off to. She drew her revolver and took aim at Jun. *BANG!* Jun telegraphed Annie's shot with cat like reflexes, and swerved to the side. Jun suddenly broke to a halt before reaching the next rooftop, and spun around towards Annie. A whip like appendage flew from inside her sleeves. Annie's eyes widened as she spotted a blade at the end of the whip. She slid under the whip and closed the gap with Jun. Annie took aim again with her revolver. "Crap!" Jun positioned Rek in front of her body as a makeshift shield. Annie lowered her revolver. _Well shooting him wouldn't be that bad, it might even be an improvement,_ she thought to herself.
> 
> ...



"AGH. MY HAIR." Rek screamed.

"Oh grow a pair, will ya?" Annie said as she yanked his head again.

A lot of men dream of having two attractive women fight over him. In retrospect though being used as a weapon in said fight takes away a lot of the charm. Having both women be violent psychopaths also made the prospect of the cat fight ending very bad. For one thing, they might not be tired yet.

Escape was Rek's only chance of survival. If these two women kept it up the fight would tear him apart. There were few options left for him, and he didn't want to use it now. 

"You know" He screamed in between being pulled apart. "This suit isn't for show. It really was worn by a Cipher Pol agent. Kami-e."

Rek's body flattened and became a substance not dissimilar to paper. He fluttered in the wind, escaping Jun's grasp. The effect lasted for a few seconds, until he returned back to normal, landing just behind Annie. 

Every muscle in Rek's body ached in pain. He had no idea how the agents of cipher pol could withstand such pain. It probably involved lifting boulders or something. He staggered back up, and absent-mindedly began to touch the heels of one of his shoes. The shoes were also owned by a cipher pol agent, so Rek could easily soru away if he needed to. Sure, he'll be walking funny for the rest of the week, but that was better than dying.

"You use treachery once more. Weasel Bite!" Jun lashed out with her whips, but as she swung her right arm one of the blades concealed within exploded. 

Rek smirked. He'd dropped those bombs at the right moment. "Not exactly what I intended, but just as well."

From out of the smoke Jun came bursting out, spinning in mid-air. It would take more than that to take her down. "Barrel Fangs!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 3, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Billy...*
> 
> As Jessie said goodbye to J6 a young man's voice called out to her. It was a familiar tone, and hearing it Jessie would know instantly that the red haired boy calling her managed to mess up task.
> 
> ...



Jessie did a wide eyed double take at Billy. Even she couldn't hold up that much weight at once. "Billy are you crazy?!" That was a redundant question of course. Jessie whistled loudly. In a flash all of her clones stopped what they were doing and leaped beside her, except for J6 who was off somewhere taking advantage of some poor boy. 

J4 eyed Billy with an apathetic expression. "How troublesome this boy is."  She was still annoyed that Jessie hadn't allowed her to attack Billy. He seemed like he would be a very strong opponent. Meanwhile Jessie's scrawny kid brother, Richie, observed Billy's plight from the high dry dock wall, and howled madly with laughter. "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA! This guy cracks me up!" 

Jessie chuckled slightly and directed the clones to help Billy support the logs. As she strode towards Billy, the gruff voice of her father spoke up. "Don't help him Jessie!" Joseph Roseo said calmly. He stood at the other side of the yard, next to where Billy was supposed to carry the lumber. 

"But dad..." 

Joseph shook his head, and shot a thumb towards Billy. "This boy keeps blabbering on about how he's going to be the Pirate King. Well I've heard lot's of pirates speak that kind of nonsense, and none of them ever backed up their talk." Joseph stared directly at Billy, narrowing his steel gray eyes. "I've built ships for Pirates that have made it all the way to the New World. I even built a ship for an Emperor. They were all great men. If you had even a fraction of their greatness then the least you could do is haul some simple lumber." Joseph said this in a challenging voice. He knew in his heart that his daughter would probably end up sailing with this boy, fool though he was. For all Jessie's talk of deciding to stay home, he could still see the yearning in her eyes, to see more and be more. Joseph would be damned if his baby girl sailed with someone who wasn't even strong enough to back up his bold words. 




Gaja said:


> *Shingo...*
> Outstanding! He had a corner man who he could count on to keep any curious guards away, so Shingo could fully dedicate to Jabu. Keeping his chin down Shingo assumed his peek-a-boo stance as Jabu came at him. But as he said that he was the one hit champion Shingo had a serious look on his face, they would have to put that to the test now. The incoming chief guard pulled back his hand and shot of a straight right, directly aimed at Shingo's face.
> 
> The young boy's head was hit despite him guarding himself, though as Jabu was out to celebrate another KO win he noticed that Shingo was smiling. The topless boxer did not go down, instead he had stayed on his feet, his hands up and the same intense look in his eyes as before. "*I see, so you were serious about the challenge, very well. I shall face you as a boxer. Time to turn your lights off!*"
> ...



Hawkins made his move as Shingo and Jabu engaged each other. He quickly bolted down the corridor, leaving the two deranged combatants behind. _Who fights shirtless in sub zero weather anyway? _ he thought to himself.  He kind of felt sorry for Shingo, but those were the breaks. It was a dog eat dog world. Life had taught Hawkins this painful lesson many times. Hawkins was forced to break to a halt however. A squad of prison guards appeared around the corner, blocking his path. 

Two of them had those rather laughable, but oh so effective water guns. Hawkins dodged two streams of water, his eyes bugging out behind his glasses as the streams of water froze in mid air. Two more streams of water flew at him. Hawkins spun around Shingo's stolen coat and flung it at the streams. Frigid water engulfed the thick fur coat, causing it to freeze into a block of ice. Hawkins watched with grim fascination as the coat fell to the ground and shattered into hundreds of ice encrusted fragments. _That could've been me!_ Hawkins leaped over the destroyed coat and drop kicked the closest guard in the chest. They both sprawled awkwardly to the floor. The two water gun toting guards took aim and unleashed a combined  stream of water. 

_I wish I had my whips, or another devil fruit user nearby,_, Hawkins thought sullenly. Without even thinking, he pushed the fallen guard in front of the path of the water. The guard screamed, and his body spasmed rapidly, as he was soaked and frozen solid. "Sorry buddy!" Hawkins lifted up the frozen guard and used him as a battering ram. *BLAM!* The guards went down like bowling pins. Hawkins ripped a water gun out of a nearby guards grip, then headbutted him. "OW!" Hawkins groaned. He thumbed the trigger of the water gun and soaked the remaining guards, smiling as they were frozen into ice like sculptures. Hawkins looked down at the child's toy, a mere water gun, but in this place an extreme deadly weapon. He suddenly felt much more brave, and in a spur of the moment decision turned back towards Shingo and Jabu. 

"OI! Give me a clear shot!" Hawkins cried at Shingo, as he took aim. Unfortunately Hawkins didn't bother to check that the water gun was now empty.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 3, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Great Blizzard Gaol*
> 
> *Sandrei*​
> The echo of a giants? rage flowed manically down the halls of the southern mountain. Many pirates fled past them, some simply heading to different destinations without much interest on the possible foe. Sandrei grumbled under his breath as he began to move forward, as much as he?d like to fight this beast of a man he was not sure of the human womans? capability to fight but assumed she had some. If she was not threat at all, they would not have stuffed her in Blizzard Gaol to begin with.
> ...



Ursla's eyes grew wide at the sight of Sandrei overpowering the giant of a guard and hurling him down the mountain. This guy was able to shake the entire mountain and Sandrei, this unknown fishman, was able to _toss_ him? This was complete and utter madness in Ursla's eyes. During her years as a bounty hunter, she's faced some pretty nasty foes, but never before has she seen something like this. These guys were out of her league, that's for sure. Or at least, that's what ursla thought. Strength wasn't her greatest asset, but she could easily take an opponent down from the inside with her expert knowledge on the human body.

"You're both crazy...." Ursla said as she slowly took a step back. She certainly wasn't dressed for the frigide weather the Blizzard Gaol boasted, but her devil fruit ability helped her body regulate a safe temperature for her body.

Toruk's legs slowly creeped apart as he took a weird stance. "YOU THINK YOU'RE STRONGER THAN ME?!?! YOU FISH FOOD TO TORUK!" The barbaric guard said pointing to Sandrei. "AND YOU WILL BE TORUK WIFE!" Toruk said pointing to Ursla.

"Excuse me?!" Ursla said while holding her chest with her right hand in an appalled fashion. She pointed at Ursla and then pointed at Toruk. "If you want to be my body guard, then make sure that uncivilized fool doesn't marry me." Ursla declared.

"Of course, princes......I mean, Ursla." Sandrei said as he quickly caught himself.

Ursla chuckled a bit, "I guess we're both getting used to each other." The masseuse said with a slight smirk.

"ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!" Toruk yelled into the frosty air. Suddenly, a great amount of brownish hair grew from Toruk's body. The chief guard became much bigger in size, at least four feet taller and much more bulky. A long, hairy trunk grew out of his face and a hairy tail protruded from his rear. 

"He's a..."
"Mammoth?"

"NOW DIEEEEEEEE!!!" Toruk charged forward baring his large fists. He smashed his hands into the ground and picked up a giant, snowy boulder that he created from the ground. He then proceeded to hurl the boulder at the two pirates.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Versus the Sea King*

*Brolly Brandford*​
The cooks attempts to reel in the massive beast for a possible meal were soon crushed as the line snapped in its? jaw with a movement on its? head. Brolly gazed up in melancholy, barely noticing Shishi clap the back of his head, while contemplating the next course of action to bring in the sea king. The crew began to panic as Shsihi yelled about the crew being eaten and with Duke and Kaya not on the deck yet it landed upon the Warrior Three and those present to try and handle it. It was more like a circus than a fight. The warriors scrambled up their defences while the roboman began to attach his arm while he yelled out for Brolly to defend them. Catching this monster would have to come after beating it up most likely, that was the logic that passed through the chefs head anyway.

*?I do that?* Brolly replied as he rose up both his hands in the direction of the Sea Kings advance, jelly exploding from his hands as he speaks.
*?Zeri Zeri no Sticky Shield?* A wall of jelly flows from his palms and forms a massive wall in front of the beast. Normally jlly would hold no weight against a sea king, but this was Brollys? special jelly. The substances began to quickly harden and increase in compressed density, the Sea king ramming into it and finding itself trapped inside. It blinks while puzzled, curious to why jelly would be able to hold it before roaring in anger and yanking its head back from the defense. The chef manipulated the jelly defensively between the crew at the beast, waiting for its? next attack to defend against it. All this time wondering if jelly would taste good with such a creature after cooking it.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 3, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol ~ Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*










​
The Fishman pirate could not help but feel the boundaries between the snobbish human and himself, the rough Fishman, were lessening in the spirit of battle. It was fairly interesting to see how when two people are forced to fight alongside each other how quickly their impressions of each other improve. You never truly know a man until he faces death, then the true man comes forth. Perhaps the situation was something along those lines. In any case he could do his best to remember to call her Ursla instead of princess for the mean time. Sandrei slipped into his karate stance, his sharp eyes glued ahead on the massive guardsman. 
"ARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHH!" Toruk yelled out his anger. His form increased, taller and boarded, bigger and better. A long trunk fell from where his nose should have been, he appeared like a human-mammoth cross over.
"He's a..."
"Mammoth?" The pair said together as they watched in surprise. The guard ordered them to die before charging towards them, tearing up the ground in his advanced before he launched it at them like a basket ball. 

“Tch...” Sandrei grunted behind his teeth as he scooped up Ursla in one and sprinted forward in a stream like fashion, the boulder skimming his top fin. As he smashed the ground behind them he released the woman to allow her to act as she pleased while continuing his advance.
“Don’t get crushed now!” He said jokingly before setting his focus ahead on his foe. As he closed the range the Fishman leapt up into the air and prepared to slam his palm into the guards jaw.
“Fishman Karate: Pal-“ Before he could finish his attack the massive fist of the enemy swung around from the right hand side twisting left. Sandrei quickly swerved his body in mid hair to avoid the strike, however he believed safety grasped too soon as the trunk followed soon after and slammed into his side. The pirate was flung into the mountainside wall, almost crashing through it.
“FISH FOOD DIE NOW!!” Toruk roared out, confident in his success. 

A moment later he found his feet began to skid across the ground on their own. The dust settled from the impact to show Sandrei holding the trunk tightly as he was crushed against the wall. Much like before Sandrei roared out himself, brandishing his sharp teeth as he yanked Toruk towards him in a curve and slammed him into the mountain wall in return. The beastly Chief Guard slammed into the mountain wall and crashed through it, the roof tumbling down at the impact. Sandrei dropped to the ground after prying himself from the wall and landed with a good old smack. The Fishman groaned as he pushed himself to his feet, muttering about this being a pain in the ass. 
“No marrying today, I think.” He joked as he rotated his arm, looking over to Ursla then to the hole in the mountain wall. The sounds of the ground rumbling filled the tunnel, Toruk was no where near down for the count yet, and anger began to surge through his veins. 
“You keep speaking too soon” Ursla muttered as Sandrei jinxed his victory once again. 

“Dammit…”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 3, 2011)

*The World Pirates*

Rush headed up from below deck, a bit of sweat in his fur after a solid work out. He heard a large ruckus upstairs and against his better judgment decided to investigate, mostly because he wanted some fresh air after being cooped up all day. 

"Ok, what are you idiots-" his jaw drops as he observes the battle with the Sea King, "How the hell did this happen!!!" he shakes his head, "Whatever, there's no time for that."

He dashes forward and leaps off of Shishi's metal shoulder before flying into the air, he sky rockets into the air, and cocks back his fist *"Bunny Blast!"*

He slams his fist into the Sea King's cheek before pushing off it and landing in, "Jelly...?" he looks at in, confused, "How is this stuff even keeping me up," he questions, while bouncing up and down a bit on the substance. He then looks down to their chef who gives a goofy wave before manipulating the jelly in another direction to block the beasts next attack, "Whoa!"

He stumbles around before regaining his footing, "Alright, I've had enough of this," he bounces up and down a bit before flying up, high into the air, "Here we go again...*Carrot Twister*!" he begins spinning around and around before finally crashing into the top of the beast's skull.

*Black Lotus Pirates: Jin, Melayne, and Jimmy*

*?You did not know? it was a flying squirrel did you,"* the new female pirate says to Jin as she rides the squirrel with her arms around his waist, "Gah, well...Nobody asked you!"

"It wasn't really a question buddy!" Jimmy shouts from his position, strapped to the beast's belly, "You either! I'll untie you right now!"

Jin shakes his head before looking up towards the sky, "Now I know why you never married Master, women..." there is a short pause before a vein in Jin's head bulges, "What is that supposed to mean! I could have any woman I wanted if I so desired! I'm just...Very busy with my training, yeah, that's it!" he shouts into the heavens to his decease master.

He looks away with an annoyed look on his face, "There's the base..." he slammed his foot into the squirrels side once more, but this time it caused him to go into a nose dive, "What is wrong with you!" he continues to slam his heel into its side but it simply continues to change positions as it continued to plummet.

"Ok, looks like I'll have to take control,"  he leaps from the creatures back and goes into a dive towards the ground himself, "Metal Ramp," he releases a mass of liquid steel from his feet that takes the form of a slide like object.

The squirrel slams right into the ramp and begins sliding down towards the base, "Someone turn it over! Someone! Anyone! Buuuuuddy!" Jimmy shouts as he is crushed under the weight of the squirrel as it slides down the ramp. 

The beast eventually slams into the wall of the base, creating a large hole. Jimmy unstraps himself and rubs his face, "Ow...Ow...Ow...Oh no! My beloved!" he rushes around to find Melayne but she is no where to be found, "Daaaamn! She was lost because of your crazy scheme! And you're crazy need to crash!" he shouts grabbing the squirrel by the collar.

"She's fine," Jin says as he deconstructs the massive slide back to its liquidy form, taking down the eye sore, "She vanished sometime before you crashed. Forget her, lets just move on."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 3, 2011)

*Brandy Evergreen~*

Brandy stood in front of her shower, simply staring at it. She was getting ready for a night out to the Karaoke Bar, but she noticed something. Something was off with her shower. What could it be? ?Perhaps this hotel is haunted?? she pondered. She bent over and sniffed, though. This smell? It was of a goat.  ?Pattaya?? She muttered, as she realized that the goat man had been using her shower. ?I?ll deal with that later?? She muttered. She started up her shower and glanced at the clock. ?Hmm, I can?t be late.? She stepped into the shower and locked the door. 

*Twenty Minutes Later~*

Brandy steps out of the bathroom wearing a classy suit (one of her many outfits for special occasions such as these). Her suit was an indigo color (to represent the first lady Admiral, Aihato) and she wore a short black skirt. Golden earrings and high-heels; to top it off, she wore a pair of glasses. Why was she dressed like this? Mainly because GS squad had decided this week to pretend to be a bunch of high ranked marine officers. She was at first hesitant to play along but after Admiral Kurokarasu assured her that it?d be okay, Brandy went along with it. 

She hated to admit it but the Golden Snake way that Pattaya often spoke of was starting to rub off on her pretty well. As she checked her appearance, she smiled. ?Rear Admiral Brandy Evergreen? Look out, Rear Admiral Saitawa, Brandy?s coming your way.? She muttered an amused tone to her voice.

Grabbing her purse from the chair she had left it on, Brandy hurriedly ran out to greet Pattaya. The ?admiral? turned his attention to her and his eyes widened (although Brandy couldn?t tell due to the fact that he wore shades), ?Brandy?? Brandy shook her head at Pattaya, ?Rear Admiral Brandy. And we need to discuss the sharing of showers?? She stated, lowering an eyebrow at him. 

*The World Pirates~ The Sea King*

Below deck, Duke was lifting a giant barbell in one arm. The veins were visible in his arm and sweat poured from his forehead. ?100?? He muttered, finally putting the weight on the floor. He stood up and grabbed his coat, putting it over his shoulders. ?I?ve got to get stronger if I am to accomplish my goal.? He stated, simply. He was about to rest, but then suddenly the ship shook violently. ?What the hell!?? He shouted, trying to maintain balance. After he had fought on an enemy ship going up a giant waterfall this was rather easy. 

He rushed out on to the deck, ?what on earth is going on up here?? He asked the crew and the sight he saw was rather wild. All of the crew was fighting against a ? a ?Seaking!? Fandral of the Warrior Three shouted to his captain, slashing at the beast as its body came close to the ship. His sword was useless however. Meanwhile, Volstagg was assisting Shishi in reattaching his arm. 

?Shit?? He stated, simply.

They had only just entered the grand line and they were already in trouble. ?Captain, we need to turn around!? Volstagg shouted. Duke shook his head though at the man. ?damnit, we?re not cowards!? He shouted, hopping on top of the ship?s head. ?IS HE MAD!!!?? Fandral and Volstagg shouted. ?NO, I AM A MAN!? Duke roared as the monstrous beast turned its attention to the captain of the ship. Duke sees that he has gotten the beast?s attention. 

?Yeah, I?m over here fish-face? He said, shaking his fist at the Seaking. The monster roared in response and then bringing its head down towards Duke, trying to chomp down on him. ?FIRE!? Duke shouted, and from inside the dragon head, Hogun pulls a lever causing fire to burst out of the dragon head?s move. It hits the Seaking in its face, badly burning it. 

The monster ducks its head back in the water and its body follows. ?THAT?S RIGHT, BITCH!? Duke shouted. The Warrior Three danced as their combined efforts were successful? or at least, they thought. The Seaking?s tail came out of the water and slammed into the ship, knocking it backwards. The power of its tail also creates a powerful wave which slams into the ship; Duke is knocked on to the deck as water slammed into him. Although his face is planted on wood, he can see the fleeing Seaking. ?Curse you? ONE DAY I'LL HAVE VENGEANCE!!!? Duke shouted, angrily as the ship flew across in the sea in whose know what?s direction?


----------



## Eternity (Apr 3, 2011)

*Mist Island - Grand Line*

*Orland Bloo** and Naomi Void*












His eyes slowly opened, staring into the roof. The roof was filled with weapons of all kinds. He slowly leaned his head to the left. The room he was in was quite big. There was bookcases on the entire wall, filled to the brim with books. He lifted himself up with his left hand. _"That's right, those bastards broke my right arm.."_ he thought.

He pulled the sheets off him. _"Did she bring me here and tuck me in?"_ he thought, not sure if he should frown or smile. The bookcase had tags on them, dividing the books into where they came from and what they where about. She had books on nearly anything he could think of. Cookbooks from every sea, fables about dragons and sea creatures, map books, books on how to raise a child, books about herbs and medicines. Everything.

As he neared the end of the bookcase, he noticed a special book. It was decorated with scribbles and metal decor. On the cover it said "Diary of Naomi Void"

She studied it, thinking about the unthinkable. His hands slowly inched towards the lock.

"Finding something you like?" he heard right behind him. 
He jumped, dropping the diary. "Ah. I'm sorry ma'am! I didn't mean to..to..." he stuttered.

"Relax kiddo!" she laughed, patting him on the back. "So you found my private library? Quite impressive if I'd say so myself." she said with a grin. "Took me 4 months just to get this one from a temple in Skypedia. Had to gain enough trust for them to give it to me."
It was a book about the use of haki. Of course, it didn't say anything about haki, but that was just because they didn't use that name for it. On the cover it said "The teachings of your inner self and its power"

"Here, it's yours" she said, smiling warmly at him. "I have read it many times, I already know averything i can learn from that book." It was a thick book, maybe 1500 pages or so. 

"Anyway, you can see more of my house later, you need to rest more." she said, leading him towards the bed.
As he lay down, he noticed a circle around the bed.

"But im not tired." he said. But before he could  thing any more, he fell asleep once again.​


----------



## Gaja (Apr 3, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Jessie did a wide eyed double take at Billy. Even she couldn't hold up that much weight at once. "Billy are you crazy?!" That was a redundant question of course. Jessie whistled loudly. In a flash all of her clones stopped what they were doing and leaped beside her, except for J6 who was off somewhere taking advantage of some poor boy.
> 
> J4 eyed Billy with an apathetic expression. "How troublesome this boy is."  She was still annoyed that Jessie hadn't allowed her to attack Billy. He seemed like he would be a very strong opponent. Meanwhile Jessie's scrawny kid brother, Richie, observed Billy's plight from the high dry dock wall, and howled madly with laughter. "GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA! This guy cracks me up!"
> 
> ...


 
_*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Roseo Shipbuilding Company, Syren Island, East Blue​*_
Being on his knees with all this weight pressing down on him Billy's ears picked up the voice of Joseph Roseo. First Joseph said that Jessie shouldn't help Billy. Cruel Ossan. Then he went on to say that he heard many pirates say what he heard Billy say about becoming Pirate king and finding One Piece. By then Billy figured out where the voice was coming from and turned his head towards the man.

And then Joseph went and called out Billy, saying that he should show his worth, his determination and desire. His willingness to pursue the title of Pirate King, and to find One Piece. Billy's eyes widened, as the easy going, carefree and wacky Billy vanished. Holding the massive amount of weight he looked at Joseph. "Arrraaaaa!!!"

His muscles expanded, both on his arms and legs as he released the long and loud roar. God damn it, he survived _the Wonderland_ of his island. To not fulfill his dream? He wouldn't even think of it, he would do it. His whole body started shaking, as he pushed forward. His left leg slowly moved forward and his toes eventually connected with the ground as he adjusted his right foot as well. Pushing of the ground with both feet the pirate captain slowly began to rise, but what was really impressive was that he was doing all of this on pure willpower and physical strength. He wasn't using his devil fruit at this important instant.

The veins on his arms and legs popped out as he gritted his teeth as hard as he could, squatting up to full height. "Araaaaa I'll be PIRATE KING!!!" Holding the insane amount of wood on his body the little Woodpecker made one step forward. It was a hard step, like every step in life, but the shaking red hairs didn't stop. He pushed forward and made another step, and another. His eyes were those of a insane person, going forward, but he knew only one way to get to the other end. And that was to bet on his iron will and body and push forward.

Impressively after several more steps Billy was actually standing in front of Joseph, the whole set of lumber on his body. Dropping it on the ground in front of the man Billy started jumping up and down like a ping pong ball. It was the after effect of losing so much weight all of a sudden, as the little Woodpecker looked in to the eyes of Joseph. "Ara I almost farted there... Arahahahaha!!!!"



StrawHat4Life said:


> Hawkins made his move as Shingo and Jabu engaged each other. He quickly bolted down the corridor, leaving the two deranged combatants behind. _Who fights shirtless in sub zero weather anyway? _ he thought to himself.  He kind of felt sorry for Shingo, but those were the breaks. It was a dog eat dog world. Life had taught Hawkins this painful lesson many times. Hawkins was forced to break to a halt however. A squad of prison guards appeared around the corner, blocking his path.
> 
> Two of them had those rather laughable, but oh so effective water guns. Hawkins dodged two streams of water, his eyes bugging out behind his glasses as the streams of water froze in mid air. Two more streams of water flew at him. Hawkins spun around Shingo's stolen coat and flung it at the streams. Frigid water engulfed the thick fur coat, causing it to freeze into a block of ice. Hawkins watched with grim fascination as the coat fell to the ground and shattered into hundreds of ice encrusted fragments. _That could've been me!_ Hawkins leaped over the destroyed coat and drop kicked the closest guard in the chest. They both sprawled awkwardly to the floor. The two water gun toting guards took aim and unleashed a combined  stream of water.
> 
> ...



*Shingo F. Stede ~ Southern mountain, Great Blizzard Gaol, Grand Line​*
The two boxers engaged each others quickly, they both wanted to get a feel for the other and end this quickly. For completely opposite reasons I might add, but neither looked at the other one and held back at the very least. To them their minds were fully focused on the current showdown, so Hawkins leaving went completely unnoticed by both of them. Jabu and Shingo although they were boxers had quite different styles. Both guys were incredibly well conditioned, Jabu seemed to have the edge in pure punching power, and he threw wilder, less technical punches. On the other hand Shingo at all times remained calm and quiet, covering up, and weaving his head back and forth, left and right so he could get down Jabu's timing.

Shingo also threw punches a little bit better, as he used outstanding technique, opposed to Jabu who used raw speed and power to inflict damage. This didn't mean that Jabu was a slouch whose movements could be read, quite the opposite, to any person who could withstand the power it felt like to were locking horns with a beast, not a man. Very unpredictable and tough. Hard to hit too because of his ability to control his footing better on the ice. Shingo was in a bit of trouble, but keeping his guard up, any punches that landed were blocked for the most part. "Damn it..." Shingo needed to draw him in to a slug fest and make him open up, that way he could actually land something. The problem was the reach of Jabu, and the fact that with it he could reach Shingo before he could reach the Eskimo.

"*Jabu Jab!!!*" Throwing one of his favorites Jabu landed a shot to Shingo body. God damn that hurt, especially in this cold weather. But in that single moment Shingo saw an opening. And as he went forward ignoring the damage Shingo heard a familiar voice in Hawkins who told him to move out of the way. Sadly he couldn't, as he already went for the counter. Going forward his right hand was in already positioned as he yelled out. "Liver shot!!!"

The blow landed to the liver of Jabu, as a freezing cold wind swept the area around them. The Eskimo felt that one and smiled, it was the first punch someone landed on him in ages. "*Good one, but now you are trapped.*"

Shingo's eyes widened as he wanted to follow up and deliver some more damage but Jabu's body moved before his. "*50 punch knock out!*" During the next 5 seconds Jabu went on to deliver 50 shots to the body and head of Shingo, who managed to defend himself against the first dozen or so, but after that he took all of those.

After finishing the move Jabu's stoic expression remained. It was done, he was no more. Shingo's body was pummeled with punches, and his face looked up, and oddly it was still left standing. Jabu looked at it and walked past him. "*Now to you water hero Hawkins...*" That Hawkins tried to interfere in their boxing match, Jabu didn't appreciate at all.

"STOP!!! We're not done yet!!!" Stopping his next step Jabu turned around, his stoic expression was now gone as he looked at a beat up, but standing Shingo, who was once more in a fighting stance. How was this possible? He was a champion boxer, known for his hard punches. And yet some no name prisoner was able to stand up to him and was challenging him? Seriously? "*Fine then, begone with the next punch forever...*" The beat up Shingo breathed heavy, the cold air around him was noticed whenever he took a deep breath. But he wouldn't lose, he still believed that he had a shot in this fight. He still had one chance to turn this around...



Bluebeard said:


> *Brandy Evergreen~*
> 
> Brandy stood in front of her shower, simply staring at it. She was getting ready for a night out to the Karaoke Bar, but she noticed something. Something was off with her shower. What could it be? ?Perhaps this hotel is haunted?? she pondered. She bent over and sniffed, though. This smell? It was of a goat.  ?Pattaya?? She muttered, as she realized that the goat man had been using her shower. ?I?ll deal with that later?? She muttered. She started up her shower and glanced at the clock. ?Hmm, I can?t be late.? She stepped into the shower and locked the door.
> 
> ...



*Admiral Pattaya ~ Pool area of the Hotel, Spring Break Island, East Blue​*
Pattaya had nothing better to do then to talk to Tiny II for a few minutes, as for once he was on time, mainly because he wanted to show some Admiral class in front of Rika, but then this happened. Everyone was late, Kurokarasu, Brandy, Tyre, Aimi, even Kaizo... ok maybe not Kaizo. He was invited too, Pattaya left an invite on his bed, along with a 6 pages of saying how Kaizo was awesome and that they SHOULD go to the karaoke bar to become friends and celebrate their damn promotions!

So the black haired eighteen year old Marine officer made the best of his free time and talked to Tiny II about all the weird, funny and exciting things Jinto and he had managed to do, and all the times that Kaizo would yell at him for dressing frivolously, shaming the Marines with his dress code. Little did Kaizo know that many times when he said in anger that the types of outfits Pattaya was wearing were for call girls, Pattaya would just thank him. 

Why? Because that's exactly what he used them for. Anyways, wearing this black suit Pattaya now knew how James Bond and Vice Admiral Jinto Kazama must feel every day. Freaking epic!!! Adjusting his suit just for the heck of it Pattaya's attention was drawn to the exit, as a very attractive Read Admiral showed up. "Brandy?" Behind his nice aviator shades Pattaya's eyes widened

"That? Ow yes well it was... necessary. You see my room was on the other floor and Tyre was using his already. Aimi's pink one isn't my thing, and Kaizo and Jinto were... I forgot, anyway yours was the closest since I was gonna be late for my date. But why was my suit in your room I wonder?" Interesting question, since Pattaya clearly remembered putting Kaizo's suit in _his_ room. Scratching his chin the Admiral looked at the Rear Admiral. "Maybe this place is haunted..."



Bluebeard said:


> *The World Pirates~ The Sea King*
> 
> Below deck, Duke was lifting a giant barbell in one arm. The veins were visible in his arm and sweat poured from his forehead. ?100?? He muttered, finally putting the weight on the floor. He stood up and grabbed his coat, putting it over his shoulders. ?I?ve got to get stronger if I am to accomplish my goal.? He stated, simply. He was about to rest, but then suddenly the ship shook violently. ?What the hell!?? He shouted, trying to maintain balance. After he had fought on an enemy ship going up a giant waterfall this was rather easy.
> 
> ...



_*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Avenging Norseman, Grand Line waters*_​
The crew had no choice but to fight, otherwise they were to become the massive creatures dinner. And ending up someone else's pray was something unthinkable to Shishi. Brolly though against all odds proved to be the very foundation of their defense, using his versatile devil fruit ability to defend against the attack, and set up a counter attack for Rush.

On the other side of the ship though the sea kings tail surfaced, and went to smash the ship. Two of the warrior three widened their eyes in shock, they had no way of stopping it from hitting the Norseman. Raising their arms to defend themselves they saw a figure sprint by them, a nimble figure, but who was it? Rush was off fighting it's head, and Duke had yet to arrive. At closer inspection they saw that it was none other then Shishi. The android sprinted past them in vicious fashion, with a new arm and leg in place. Jumping of the deck towards the incoming tail Shishi pulled his right arm back and threw a punch.

"Strong right!" The metallic fist landed and sent the tail away from the ship, saving it from the depths of the Grand lines water. However it came back around and hit Shishi while he was in mid air, sending him crashing towards the deck. The android landed on his feet, though his brand new left spare arm was smashed to bits. "Great... more repairs..." Taking the arm, or what was left of it, of Shishi called out to one of the warrior three to help him attack a new arm. And sure one of them did, as Duke walked out on the deck and took over the situation.

Seconds later the entire ship was sent in to an unknown direction by the massive sea king. Holding on to the mast, Shishi commented on their current situation. "Declaration: I am experiencing something quite unusual... I think it is what meatbags zzzt humans refer to as _Joy_. It is an interesting feeling. zzzZZZzzzt!" He needed some maintenance work done, but there were no skilled people around to do it therefore the constant buzzing sounds,.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 3, 2011)

*Atlas D. Drake*

Drake flew through the sky like a man on a mission until he finally come within distance of the mountain at the center of the island, "Ok, I should be able to spot Kong and that blue bastard from here." 

He lands on the mountain and pauses, "It's...Squishy?" he hops up and down, "This is kinda' fun," he does a seat drop, bouncing around the mountain, "There should be more squishy mountains in the world!"

Suddenly the mountain begins to rumble and the entire structure shift, *"Eh? What's on my back?"*

*"DID THE MOUNTAIN JUST TALK!"* his eyes lit up and he clapped his hands together with excitement, *"Thank you Grand Line! I knew you wouldn't let me down!"* he shouts to the heavens.

*"What are you talking about tooth pick..."* the mountain turns around and suddenly Drake is face to face with...Well a giant face.

Drake slowly walks towards the face and pokes it, *"DON'T TOUCH ME DAMMIT!"* the power of his shout knocks Drake over, "Wait, so you're not a mountain?"

*"No..."* Drake sighs, "Grand Line you let me down again...But whatever, where's Kong!" 

*"Eh? What the hell are you talking about bread stick,"* Drake pulls the monster's skin as if it were the collar of his shirt, "Where is Kong! He's a monkey, about yay high," he says, displaying Kong's height with the hand that isn't being used to grab the skin.

*"Loki!!!"* the mountain...er monster shouts, knocking Drake over again. The blue man from before comes flying in and kicks Drake down, onto another section of fat, "Oh look Gluttony, the main course has arrived."

"This? This is the meal you bring me?" Loki holds up his hands, "Whoa whoa, there's more of them, don't worry. But how about I tenderize this one up for you first..."

He jets towards Drake with his fists outward but the Captain catches them both and stops him in his tracks, "Where is Kong," he demands, more than questions, "He's currently being spiced up for the Boss. Do you think he could turn into something bigger? He's a bit scrawny and won't really do much for Gluttony here."

Drake's fist slams into Loki's face and sends him back. He then draws one of the 3 syringes that Henry gave him and stabs it into his arm. He feels the energy flow through his body, *"You're going to tell me where Kong is...Even if I need to break every bone in your body first..."*

*Marcus vs Jak Jak*

*"Pretty damn cool eh,"* Jak Jak says from within his suit of armor while Marcus clutches the shoulder wound he received from the pirate's laser attack.

Marcus simply grits his teeth before delivering a knee into the air which fires off an X of air slicing towards Jak, *"Tsk Tsk, your little tricks just won't do anymore,"* he smacks the attack out of the air, his armor undamaged. 

"Fine...Lets see how fire proof your little suit is," he leaps forward, shooting a blast of flames at him from his palm, *"No dice marine,"* he defends himself from the attack and then smacks down the dark haired man before he gets a chance to strike.

He stomps his foot on his chest, "*Here's a little taste of the explosive power in the collars,"* he shoots out a barrage of rockets from the bottom of his feet and Marcus is engulfed in the explosion.

As the smoke clears Jak has his laser arm aimed at the burnt marine, *"It's over, you just couldn't compare to my genius."*

"Is that so..." he says in a weak raspy voice before grabbing hold of the metallic leg, *"Lightning Strike,"* the electricity from the electric dial in his shoulder pad rushes down his arm and shocks the entire system.

*"Whoa! Whoa! Whoa!"* he dances around, allowing Marcus to escape the pin down, *"Fool! I prepared for this...I think,"* after hitting a few buttons the system stabilizes, *"There we-" *

But Marcus is already behind him, his hand gripping his metallic shoulder, "Go."

*"Scared me there for a second...But your lightning attack won't work this time!"* Marcus glares at him, "That wasn't my plan," he cocks his fist back and slams it into his back, *"Disrate!"*

Marcus' fist links with the armor and weakens it enough for him to break through it like paper, "Gah! Well...Now that you're in here...What are you gona' do?"

"I've got a thought..." Lightning and Flames intertwine as they rush through the suit, *"Burning Thunder!"* Jak screams in pain as the elements are focused completely through the suit.

The suit deactivates and the crispy pirate falls flat on his face, "Stay awake bastard!"  Marcus shouts, grabbing him by the collar and smacking him around, "Tell me how to deactivate the collars genius boy!"

"Yeah...*cough* About that...I didn't really include a way to do that..." Marcus drops him, knowing that he's telling the truth. There's no way this guy would admit to forgetting something if it wasn't true..."An idiot to the end," he says as he picks up the key from Jak's pocket.

The noble and the commoner gaze at him, "Well what do you plan on doing! Time is ticking dammit!" the noble shouts while the commoner woman looks at him with teary eyes, "He's going to save you of course...He's a marine, they don't care about people like us," she says as the tears rush down her face.

"Damn right he is! Now unlock this immediately! And make sure no pieces of that peasant hit me as she busts!" Marcus looks back and forth at the two, and then at the key, "I can't."

"What do you mean! It's your duty! Free me now! You're just a dog, if you let a noble die they won't be afraid to shoot you!" Marcus sighs and walks over towards the two.

He places the key in the slot for the Noble, and grabs hold of the peasant girl's collar, "What are you doing?" the teary eyed girl asks, "Just wait...*Link*"

The marine feels the connection with the dangerous energy of the explosive collar solidify, "Here we go," he turns the key and the collar falls right off the noble's neck.

There is a long pause as they wait for the explosion to kill the girl but it doesn't come. Marcus stumbles back slowly, "R...Run..." he clenches his fist as he slams it into the wall, punch after punch, breaking it down, "Can't...Contain it," the two rush out of the room, leaving Marcus by himself.

"Sorry Hawke...Looks like I won't be..."

*BOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!*

A large explosion expels from Marcus, destroying the entire room, a giant cloud of smoke covering his body.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 3, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates- Nicholas/Takeshi*












"You're late." Takeshi calls out, standing next to the hole that Jin and his squirrel had made. "How did you get here before us? We flew!" Jin questioned the co-captain. "Camel." Takeshi raised his hand up and points his thumb off in the distance, behind him a little ways was a massive camel, drinking out of a puddle. "Caw! Caw!" "CROWS DON'T LIVE IN FORESTS!" Takeshi shouts at the camel, tossing a rock at it's head. 

"Well, You got here after me." Nicholas hops off his massive moose and sends her on her way. "No, you clearly just got here." Takeshi argues, "Obviously i was scouting the area while you guys took your sweet time." Nicholas smirked. "Are you doing this or not?" Takeshi let out a grumble. "Yes."

Nicholas and Takeshi both placed their hands on their blades, Takeshi's at his left side, Nicholas's behind his back. Their blades sang the sirens song of death as they were pulled gently and with the most care from their resting places. "*For the lotus kingdom, we say to thee, should we die, our kingdom will remain free." *The two captains let out a chant before walking towards the entrance.










"You have the chance to walk away here Jin, Wonka. You can not take part in this and meet with us back at the ship... Or venture forth, and I will not guarantee safe passage back to our ship." Nicholas didn't speak a word, he marched next to Takeshi and the two looked into the base, nothing more was said, nothing more was felt. The two stood there, they watched the marines rushing towards them, freaking out over the attack on their base.

Words were shouted to them, but there was no meaning in them. "The Lotus Kingdom, Is here." Nicholas grips his blade tightly, veins popping in his arm. "FOR VENGEANCE!" With their bodies filled with raw emotion, Hatred, sorrow, loss, love, yearning, loneliness... The men exploded out into the crowd of marines. There was no time for action against them, their blades saw too it. 

Nichola's sword slices through three marines in front of him and two behind him as he turns with his blade, giving a kick to a few guns and causing marines to fire into each other. Takeshi slashes through skin and bone as he makes his way through the gauntlet of soldiers. Their emotions give birth to their power, feeding their skills and enhancing their resolve.

They rip through the guards, through the base, through the town. They run up walls, slashing down opponents, they cause the marines to fire into themselves. They are a perfect storm of chaos amidst a well oiled machine to battle it.  There is little anyone can say to calm them, rooms are broken into, wood goes flying as Nicholas kicks a marine into a door and then slashes down another two. Neither Takeshi nor Nicholas pull any punches, they have started this battle serious. 

They had the element of surprise on their hand, but their forces were no match... However, Nicholas finds himself breaking into a room filled with black powder, the pirate captain scraps his blade against the cement ground and sets off a small trail of the powder, rushing out into the crowd of marines, he uses their bodies to shield him from the blast of fire that sends debris flying for hundreds of feet...


----------



## Noitora (Apr 4, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ In Grand Line*

*Brolly Brandford*​
  The chef had been focusing on the defence of the ship with his ever lasting jelly while the rest of the crew had made use of his devil fruit ability and their own powerful skills for launch their attacks upon the sea king. The beast was not one for taking losing lightly and continued to press hard upon the crewmates of the World Pirates. Both Shishi and Rush fought against it at first, the pair connecting some fairly powerful hits. Though this sea king refused to be easily taken down. 

Before the monster could make another strike Duke grabbed its? attention and with the use of his ship he was able to cook the sea kings face quite drastically. As it was flames ran over its face Brollys? nose twitched at the increasing desire to consume the animal. His hopes suddenly collapsed when the sea king retreated back into the water in an attempt to escape, not without ramming their ship with its? tail to send it speeding across the water. Brolly quickly rushed to the rail of ship and began to climb over into the water after it.
*?Come back fishy!?* He cried as he pulled out his giant fork and begun to swing it around, almost toppling over anyway from the speed the ship travelled. The Warrior three gasped as they saw their chef attempt to clamber over the side to give chase the giant meal and were quick to grab him at three separate points to hold him back while yelling for him to give it up.
*?One day big fishy, I find you!? *

 Brolly eventually gave up and fell back into the Warrior Three who all rolled off in their own directions over the deck. Brolly gripped the rail as he sat down against it to stop himself from flying off as well before flashing his gaze to the rest of the crew.
*?We go somewhere exciting! I feel it!?* He exclaimed while using his other hand to wave his giant fork above his head. Long beaches, blues skies, all the fruits to consume, all the meat to cook ? that was there next destination. Brolly knew it.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 4, 2011)

*With the Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra strapped her sword, her bow and arrows, and several spears to her back. "That idiot. He's gonna get himself wasted again and I'll have to carry him back to the ship." With a mighty leap, she was off of the deck and landed in the forest. The ground shook around her when she landed. Quickly, she stood up and examined her surroundings. It was dark, the trees keeping all sunlight from coming into the gloomy forest. 

"Man..." Nirra sniffed the air. It smelled like fire. There was someone nearby. Nirra grabbed a nearby branch and pulled herself into the trees. Leaping between each tree, she was getting closer. After a few minutes, she determined where the smell was coming from. A large golden couldron was sitting over an open flame, boiling some sort of stew. Around the couldron were several racks with giant kitchen utensils, such as forks, spoons, knives, etc.

Nirra climbed down to the ground and approached the stew. Out of the corner of her eye, Nirra caught sight of something shooting towards her. She quickly ducked down and rolled behind the large rack of kitchen utensils. She turned to see a giant fork stuck into a nearby tree.

"Don't touch! Gotta cook for at least eight hours." A man dressed in an apron walked out of the darkness. "Who...who are you? Are you with that blue guy?" Nirra stood up behind the rack, and pulled out her sword. "Oh, Loki? Yeah, I know him. You're a pretty big girl, aren't you? I bet you'd make a good meal too."

"What?!"


----------



## Noitora (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther*​
 Their trip did not take too long and soon they were within sight of the marine base located of the northern eastern side of the island. This was the place that held vital information to not only ?that? man who sought her, but the purpose. Ever since Melayne was young, ever since she stumbled upon that treasure the World Government had been after her. Something about the powers she was granted was useful to them, she wanted to know exactly who lead this campaign and for the purpose of it. As they came closer and closer to the base the sly female tapped Jin on the back as a small sign of acknowledgement before she slid off the creature and fell on the marine side of the wall before he could see her disappear. Upon landing in the base she swiftly disappeared into the shadows and glided along the side of the buildings. She knew her opening would be obvious soon.

  From her hidden vantage point Melayne kept a sharp gaze on the marines that guarded the main entrance to the Head Quarters. Their movement would signify everything. That is what she hoped anyway; in reality it was a much bigger signal that was able to spur her mission forward. A large explosion shook the foundations of the marine base and caused the marines to topple about in confusion, before quickly regaining their composure and joining a convoy that was sprinting in the direction of the attack. All but one, a single marine guardsman remained reluctantly at the door as commanded, sourly watching his friends sprint off towards the Black Lotus pirates. Melayne made her move.

_?Dammit? what the hell is going on??_ The young marine muttered under his breath as he paced impatiently for news for his comrades in arms. The sound of the something thin piercing the ground directly in front of him quickly stole his attention. The young man narrowed his gaze and peered down to see what it was. Before he realised the significance of the pin an explosion of energy erupted in his face, quick and almost silent, sending him slamming into the main HQs? wall, knocking him out on impact. Once the coast was clear Melayne glided from the shadows and strode through the front door. With all he fighting occurring elsewhere it was the perfect opportunity to slither about unnoticed. All she needed to do was find the files room to begin uncovering the secrets she had been after for so long.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 4, 2011)

*Jackal, Syren Island*

Jackal held up his hand for the passing servant. "A beer, please" The servant noted it down and walked away to get Jackal his beer. The tavern was small and smoky, perfect to Jackal's taste, since he had grown up in a small desert community. Ah, Tull. The forgotten flock of dust of the East Blue. Home to pirates and bandits with a yearning for peace and quiet. Home to those without goals or dreams to live for. Jackal came back to reality within a second.

The servant slammed the pint of beer on Jackal's table. Jackal tipped his hat nonchalantly. The servant shot him a glare, as if Jackal had thought himself superior or something. Jackal glared back and the servant shrank back. The man walked over to the counter, where he began a whispering conversation with the bar's owner. Jackal watched them while drinking his beer. The conversation stopped after a while. The bar owner picked up a Den Den Mushi and walked towards Jackal.

"Fella, I'd like ye to leave my bar right now" Who was this guy to boss him around? Jackal looked the man in the eyes, glaring again. Damn, the universe was really demanding a lot of glares from him today. The owner shrank back as well, but not before thrusting his hand in the air before Jackal. In it was a Wanted poster. Jackal almost burst out laughing as he saw his own face stare at him arrogantly, above the not-so-imposing bounty of 1 million beri. "We don't like yer kind here" The owner said, though his face was as pale as a sheet. Jackal grabbed the poster from the guy's hand and tucked it in his pocket. That was a keeper.

The owner anxiously fingered his Den Den Mushi. Jackal grunted and stood up. All these taverns on a heavily populated island, and he had to pick the only one that didn't serve wanted men? Or were all the pubs like this here? Jackal had heard of some mayor Sully being a general asshole, which would explain the anti-pirate guidelines. Ah, whatever. He had come here to get closer to the Grand Line, and this place wasn't even interesting enough to keep his full attention for a minute or two. It was time to find his 'Captain', nick a real ship this time, and get the hell out of here. Where had he thrown the guy again? 

Finding the place wasn't too hard. Joseph Roseo was the only shipwright left on the island, he was told. He was also told that the man was fierce and renowned for putting pirates that tried to get away without paying into the ground. Jackal hoped Billy was still alive, but from the description he had been given of Joseph Roseo, a hacksaw virtuoso who didn't have much patience with meddling fools, he wasn't quite sure of it. In other words, Jackal's elation was great when he saw that this Roseo man was only using Billy as a lumber slave at the moment. Still, he wanted to get out, and get out fast. 

Slowly, Jackal drew the two spears on his back. He had found two he liked in one of the weapon stores on Syren island. The spear's points were aimed at the ground as he stepped forward, but the steel in his eyes was plain to see.

He walked up behind Joseph Roseo. The man seemed to be staring at Billy and the pile of wood in front of him in awe.

"Excuse me, but I can't have you using my captain as a pet, not even when he's such an amusing one." A diabolical smile lit Jackal's face as he waited for reaction.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Ease Blue, Syren Island...*
Joseph Roseo crossed his arms, staring at Billy with an unimpressed face. He really was impressed of course by the boys display of strength, but you couldn't let these youngins catch on. Or else they'd get overinflated heads, and feel a false sense of entitlement as to their place in the world. It was the same reason why he never told his daughter that she had the potential to be twice the shipwright he ever was. He wanted Jessie to figure it out on her own. Joseph shrugged as Billy jumped animatedly in front of him, like he had just found One Piece or something. 

"Not bad..." Joseph muttered. He scratched his beard thoughtfully, and then pointed at the opposite end of the yard. "I changed my mind. I want you to move the lumber over there." 

Billy stopped mid jump staring at him with wide eyes. His jaw dropped and he crashed to the floor. Joseph chuckled and was about to say that he was jsut kidding, but then he felt a presence behind him. Joseph turned around and saw a roughneck looking fella, wielding two spears. "Hm?" 

"Excuse me, but I can't have you using my captain as a pet, not even when he's such an amusing one," he said with a diabolical grin. 

"Captain?" Joseph said with mild surprise, gesturing towards Billy. That was certainly unexpected. This guy looked like he should be the captain, not the little goofball. Joseph eyed the vicious looking spears and returned the stranger's smile. He had seen his type before many times on Water 7, the good old days when he was a foreman of Galley La, and fell in love with his future wife. 

"Here let me show you how the Roseo family respond to threats young man..." 

Joseph grabbed up two of the giant logs that Billy had stacked, his tough and calloused fingers boring into the tough wood for grip. He rested a log on either side of his massive shoulders and locked eyes with the man. Jessie meanwhile quickly grabbed up a giant shipwright mallet and leaped beside her father. Her five clones flanked them on either side, wielding all manner of shipwright tools, which in their hands were deadly weapons. From the top of the dry dock walls, Jessie's two brother's appeared over the railing, aiming two automatic fire nail guns at the spear wielding stranger. 

Joseph nodded his head in the direction of a wrecked ship in the dry dock, Jessie's pride and joy, the _Mary Catherine_. "Your *captain* did that to my daughter's ship, and he's not leaving until he pays back the balance. Now I've been nothing but hospitable to him, but if you come to the Roseo shipyard looking for trouble, be prepared for war."  

"I'm sure we can talk this over calmly," Jessie interjected with a smile, but her bright purple eyes conveyed that she had no problem going to blows to settle it. "Billy's an okay guy, so I'm assuming you are too. You must be Jackal right? Billy's talked so much about you." 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Lt. Commander Raptor...*
> 
> The marine sits in his room as the marine galleon transports brings him into Marineford. He runs his hand through his long spiked white hair as he feels the boat come to a stop, "Time to face the music," he says, strapping on Draco to his back and heading out.
> 
> ...



The Fleet Admiral thanked Commodore Bannon for his report, and also delivering Amelia's letter to him. He escorted Bannon out of his office, promising the man that he would try and keep a closer eye on Dr. Volk from now on. As Bannon exited the reception area, Archer looked at his temp assistant, a large bruiser of a woman who had shoulders like a linebacker. Apparently the personnel department didn't share his view of what a proper assistant should look like. He was stuck with this woman until his dear Kimiko-chan came back from assignment. 

"Uh do I have any more appointments Barbara-chan?" he asked the cave woman looking Marine. He really just wanted to take a nap. 

"A court martial hearing," Barbara grunted in response. She looked down at her notes and nodded. "Lt. Commander Raptor." 

Archer sighed. He hated court martials. "Send them in when they arrive," Archer declared.

"You still haven't asked me if I want to pose in Marine Babes Quarterly by the way," Barbara added with hint of indignation. "I heard you ask all the marine women..." 

Archer paused and cringed slightly. This was even more awkward then when he asked Admiral Aihato to pose. The woman had chased him around all of Marineford, trying to fry him with a lightning bolt. Archer was about to correct her that he only asked _smoking hot_ Marine women, but then thought better of it. "Um, we're fully booked until next year," he told her with a smile before entering the sanctuary of his office.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 4, 2011)

Golden Snake Crew-

Kuro was standing outside the hotel, wind whipping at his coat, the long black jacket flowed with the gentle waves of wind. His yellow sunglasses wrapping around his eyes, shielding him from the moons bright light. Though, something felt wrong, it felt as if the past was upon him. "Is this Observation or hallucination..." Kuro wondered to himself, his eyes falling to the grown somberly. 

Meanwhile, Inside-

Tyre and Ren made their ways down stairs, Ren had come down wearing a pink suit that looked oddly enough, pretty good on him. Tyre however opted for a simple Gray suit. "Well, It seems we're all here, well but Kuro, Jinto and Kaizo~" Ren giggled. "But still, I'm sure I'll be fine being escorted by such handsome men, right Brandy?" Aimi sent Brandy a wink.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 4, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker ~ Roseo Shipbuilding Company, Syren Island, East Blue*​
Still jumping up and down like he had springs attached to his legs Billy looked to his right. Holy cow it was Jackal!!! Grinning like a lunatic, and still jumping Billy raised his arms, happiness building inside his body since his first mate showed up. "Kyaaaaa!!!! The Woodpecker Pirates are complete again!!!" He was completely oblivious to the fact that the situation was getting a bit tense, as all the Jessie's and her two brothers showed up, ready to duke it out.

But a red flash that was the little Woodpecker was seen almost teleporting to where Jackal stood. His arms wrapping around the waist of Jackal to show that he missed him, nothing like a manly hug. "What the hell? You're ruining out intense moment!" Billy, somewhat confused opened his eyes and looked up at Jackal. "Ossu ossu..." The pirate captain nodded and released his grip, and as soon as he did that he once again began to jump up and down and to pat Jackal on the head every time he jumped up.

"Good Beardy, nice Beardy." "Much better..." There was sarcasm all over that reply, as Jessie's younger brother started laughing. "Ara... he's a good Beardy... ummm Jackal, my first mate. He shall take over half my debt to you Ossan." A massive smack was delivered to Billy's head once more by his first mate. "Ara.... he'll just help me with repairs... Ossu." The red hairs spoke correcting his line.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The Fleet Admiral thanked Commodore Bannon for his report, and also delivering Amelia's letter to him. He escorted Bannon out of his office, promising the man that he would try and keep a closer eye on Dr. Volk from now on. As Bannon exited the reception area, Archer looked at his temp assistant, a large bruiser of a woman who had shoulders like a linebacker. Apparently the personnel department didn't share his view of what a proper assistant should look like. He was stuck with this woman until his dear Kimiko-chan came back from assignment.
> 
> "Uh do I have any more appointments Barbara-chan?" he asked the cave woman looking Marine. He really just wanted to take a nap.
> 
> ...



Raptor strolls into the Fleet Admiral's office, hands in his pockets like a boy that has been sent to the principals office, "I'm here to see the Fleet Ad-WHATTHEHELLISTHAT!" he leaps back a bit, holding his heart at the sight of the Fleet Admiral's assistant.

He then feels a hand on his shoulder, he looks up to see the bearded face of Vice Admiral Sloan, "Now is that a way to treat a lady," Raptor looks at Sloan, then back to Barbara, then back to Sloan, "That's a lady...?"

Barbara gives him an annoyed look, "The Fleet Admiral will see you now..."

Raptor regained his composure and headed in with a stern look on his face. He had never actually met the Fleet Admirals but he had heard a few stories about the lazy, skirt chasing fox.

"I'd be careful, you've got a rhino in a skirt at your front desk,"  he says as he takes a seat, "So what's going on, am I gona' have to clean erasers? Hope you don't call my mom," he says with a roll of his eyes. 

*Black Lotus Pirates*

"You have the chance to walk away here Jin, Wonka. You can not take part in this and meet with us back at the ship... Or venture forth, and I will not guarantee safe passage back to our ship."

Jin scoffed at the speech, "I knew what was coming when I signed up," he thinks back to the memories of fighting tooth and nail to defend the island from the pirates, and then back to those damn pirates killing his master...

"I was too out of your range back then..." he clenches his fist, "Now I'm right here for you!" he rushes in after his Co-Captains, tearing through the masses of incoming fodder with a flurry of punches and kicks.

While Jin knew what he was getting into, Jimmy...Not so much, "What's in here now?" he stumbles forth after the others, after all if they were all rushing in there it must be something pretty good.

A group of marines quickly surround him, "Uh...Hey? How's it goooin," they quickly rush forward but he shoots his gum arm up into the air, catching on the ceiling and pulling himself up, just in time to avoid a slicing, "What is going on! Why do they want to kill me! And where is my looooove!" he feels the stickiness of his gum begin to weaken and he falls back down towards the marines, "Oh boy..."


----------



## Eternity (Apr 4, 2011)

*Mist Island - Grand Line*

*Orland Bloo** and Naomi Void

*









*
*He woke up with a jolt. As the surroundings panned into view, he calmed down. Looking to his right, he noticed something new. More books. It seems this room was a makeshift guest bedroom. In reality, it was a library.

The door opened, and Naomi walked in.

"Hey, how are you feeling?" she asked calmly, smiling a varm and affectionate smile.

"I'm fine.." he said, then quickly added "thank you."


As the days went by, Orland quickly healed. Naomi started teaching him the basics of haki, and made him read the book and try out what he had read.

She also gave him two other books for him to read. A small deviulfruit ensyclopedia and a detailed map book of the grand line (the first part).

"So what do are you going to do?" she asked him one day. He was surprised by the sudden question. Yet, he had been thinking about it for a while now. What he wanted to do with his life.

"I'm not sure. Something that will make me strong. So that nobody can tell me what I can or can not do. I want to become the pirate king." he said, quietly, but determined. 

"Then it's desided. When a good pirate crew comes along, join them. Ok?"

"Yeah..ok." he replied, sighing.

_(This might be the last post before the Cipher pirates arrive)_​


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 4, 2011)

Marine Base- Black Lotus Pirates-

"SIR! The base in under attack!" A marine rushes in, his right arm badly injured and dripping blood onto a fine white carpet... "You're getting blood on my carpet." A voice calls from the lone chair in the office. "S..sorry sir... it's just-" "Do you know how much that carpet was?" The man stood, his fiery hair near blinding to the inured marine. "But sir... the base..." The marine coughed. "I understand the base is under attack. But they are pirates, have you not dealt with their kind before? We have more men, more weapons and more supplies. Eradicate them."

The marine shook, trying to stand his ground, "Sir... they claim to be... from the lotus kingdom...." The red haired mans hand flinched... "Why have you not killed them yet? Wasn't the kingdom to have been erased in a buster call?" The marine nodded. "Sir... they... they are too strong, they've blown up one of our gun powder supply sheds, the fire is spreading throughout the base, we've already lost sectors A and B to the flames...! If they keep spreading, we could loose all of our gunpowder supply and worse then that... The base will be erased in the ensuing fireball!"

The red haired man let out a sigh. "Send out the Lieutenants." The marine nodded. "Yes sir!" With a rush, he left the room.... "There are seven sub bases in this base.... They wont find what they are looking for here." He looked out the window, from there he could see the marines being slaughtered left and right... But he could not see the cause of their deaths. "The lotus kingdom huh...? I wonder... Who was it that survived."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 4, 2011)

*Within East Blue*

*Cecil Almasy*​
The calm ocean waves gently brushed upon the sands of the desert island. A small ship sat half upon the coast while tied down, the sounds of the wood creaking whenever the winds were slightly stronger than a light breeze. There seemed to be no signs of civilisation for miles, animals wandering freely along the long stretches if desert and specks of tropical forests. It was a beautiful sight to behold in ones eyes, and the song that joined such scenery only completed the mood. Upon a rock not too far from the standard ship a young man had placed himself, a lute between his hands being played in calming melody alongside a quiet humming escaping his throat. The light haired bard kept his eyes closed, the aching memories of his recent departure of his home filling his mind along with the complicate tune.

*~A few months previous~*

_ A young blonde man sat at the edge of the peer with his melancholic gaze freezing over the waters below him. His hands lay over his lap; his back hunched and body appearing drained. He had not eaten in days and barely slept longer than a few minutes a night. The pain of loss weighed heavy on his heart, there was no one to blame, no one to extract his anger on if he could even build up the courage to do so. It was natural, Julias end. It was her time as many said within the village. Even the mayor, whom had been enraged at first wishing to hang the young bard for sneaking her out, came to terms that it was not truly his fault. It was simply nature’s destiny. 

Foot steps sounded at his back, but the young man did not move.
*“You must eat something, Cecil.” *A tall man said calmly as ne lowered down beside his foster son. Cecil remained silent. The tall man let out a small sigh and leant forwards himself, his eyes following Cecils’ to the depths of the water. This boy had been through so much, him to blame for a major part of it. He had tried his best to make this boy strong and selfless, to make him a good person. Not a marine, never a marine. After a few minutes of complete silence, Cid Almasy spoke again.
*“You’ve lost so much… I know there is nothing I can say to heal those wounds, but they will heal over time.”* And they would, the guilt Cid held would never heal however, and he would never want them to. He would hold onto that guilt until his death, gladly. 
“She wanted…” Cecil began. Cid glanced over to him as he started to speak, a brow curved upwards in question. “… to see the world. She was so ill she never got the chance… she wanted to see it with me.” The young blonde closed his eyes slowly and burrowed his face deeper into darkness. The ex-marine ran his hand over his chin in thought before he replied.
*“When people die with others around them, they entrust their heart to those they hold close… and live on in that person. The most important advice I can give you, out in the world, is to never die alone. Find those you care about and care about you.”* Cecil blinked and flashed his eyes to Cid, one hand rose to place itself on his own chest. Julia lived on in him. Then he could not let her dream go to waste.

“Uncle…” Cecil started but was quickly cut off.
*“I know… you do what you must do. I will see you again… Son.” *_

*~In the present~* 

Cecils’ music slowly came to a halt as the memory drifted into nothingness. The young bard leant back onto the rock using his hands as support for the back of his head and crossing his leg over the other. The world so far had been pleasant, pirates were around occasionally but he had avoided direct trouble with them. For the most part he had sailed from island to island with his uncles Log Pose playing music for beli and exploring everything he could explore. He had yet to find any he would call nakama but he trust in his uncles words that they existed, somewhere in the world. Someone he would hold close again and break the icy shield that wove around his heavy heart. 

“I miss you… Julia…”


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*

Van went to prepare all his things before going out to the forest, impulsively Drake went to look for Kong but the problem was that that island did not feel as a normal one, probably only a strange feeling but still it was bothering him. Loading his Hades and Susanoo with different kinds of bullets he had in his arsenal, he jumped off of the ship and landed on the forest as well just after Nirra who apparently was already somewhere deep in the forest. The gunner began to walk slowly, trying to take his own pace in this situation. Just as Drake his wounds of that last fight with Arachnophobia were not healed at all yet though the captain was in worst condition apparently.

He looked at his hands and hen touched the aid-band on his head, since that fight he trained a little more with his aim and speed at the moment of firing his gun, also the D. created a new bullet. Looking in front of his path once again"Man, where could Drake be? we need to save Kong quickly"he said but suddenly he stopped and jumped back avoiding...an Arrow, looking around, between  some trees and bushes his good sight allowed him to see a weird shadow, by it´s look it was like a silhouette of an animal "Hey! Who are you?! come out"the guy demanded. 

From the bushes, a rhino walking only on his back legs appeared, it had some red marks on his body, a bow and a loincloth"Just a mere human"the animal said, Van was confused about if he should be surprised by the animal talking or pissed by the beast despising him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

The red-haired pirate was with his mouth opened, the same as Rex while Alex and Kaido had a sweat drop behind their head"So....coool!!! hey hey! you have to teach me some moves when we get out of here! i?m sure they Green cloaks bounties will be higher if they notice that we have super awesome moves like those"Ral said, his eyes with the shape of a shining star because of the admiration that just grew up inside him after the story of RoboMan."of course my friend, I will make sure that you become stronger and that is because I am....RoboMan!"the robot in the suit said as Kaido and Alex looked at each other with apathy showed in their faces"Hey...don?t tell me..."the swordsman said"That they haven?t noticed"now Kaido was the one to talk"That it was a damn lie!! You liar piece of metal crap!! ".

Ral looked even more impressed to RoboMan"What?! wa sit a lie!?"he asked but then RoboMan just shook his head"It was the truth of this universe"he said and put his hand on the place where his heart should be. Ral?s eyes were covered by his hair and when he raised it he was kind of pissed, actually he looked like a fool"I knew it! Alex you are only trying to make RoboMan look bad!"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 4, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> The red-haired pirate was with his mouth opened, the same as Rex while Alex and Kaido had a sweat drop behind their head"So....coool!!! hey hey! you have to teach me some moves when we get out of here! i?m sure they Green cloaks bounties will be higher if they notice that we have super awesome moves like those"Ral said, his eyes with the shape of a shining star because of the admiration that just grew up inside him after the story of RoboMan."of course my friend, I will make sure that you become stronger and that is because I am....RoboMan!"the robot in the suit said as Kaido and Alex looked at each other with apathy showed in their faces"Hey...don?t tell me..."the swordsman said"That they haven?t noticed"now Kaido was the one to talk"That it was a damn lie!! You liar piece of metal crap!! ".
> 
> Ral looked even more impressed to RoboMan"What?! wa sit a lie!?"he asked but then RoboMan just shook his head"It was the truth of this universe"he said and put his hand on the place where his heart should be. Ral?s eyes were covered by his hair and when he raised it he was kind of pissed, actually he looked like a fool"I knew it! Alex you are only trying to make RoboMan look bad!"



"Listen, We have time to yell at Alex for dissing RoboMan later! For now, we need to take over this ship!" Rex slams his right fist into an open palm. "I need to get back to that island and end those bastards!" With that, Rex rushed off, not waiting for the others. "Let's go." Alex follows behind Rex "Finally, something useful!" Kaido grumbles, Ral and Ken follow behind the others, making their way to the deck... They would face quite a few marines, but Rex and Alex had the advantage of knowing the weak spots of marine vessels....


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

The alarms started ringing, and Kent's eyes stopped glowing, leaving a very disoriented Nereus wondering what in hell he had just done.

No, that was a foolish question. He knew what he had done - set a dangerous criminal loose and promised to join him. The question was why he had done it. But there was no time to think now - Kent was already glowing with an eerie red light, and Alexis was stretching herself out, testing her muscles. 

Nereus cursed and reached under a cabinet, pulling out a key and tossing it to Kent. "This should unlock any chains you come across, but no doors," he said. "You'll have to do those on your own." Kent nodded, and a second later he was gone. 

Nereus grabbed a syringe of amber liquid and injected it into his arm, feeling the power suddenly rush through him. He suddenly felt stronger, faster, more dangerous than he had felt in years. He had forgotten what a rush Lion's Heart Compound could be when it wasn't diluted. He grabbed a machete from the table and took off.

Kent raced through the halls of the prison even as the alarm rang out around him. He would never make it alone, and even if he found and freed his crew, the odds would be heavily against them. So he decided that creating a bit of a distraction wouldn't hurt.

He lowered a shoulder and barreled through a door, bursting into the room where the marines kept confiscated weaponry. A quick glance around, and Kent had found just what he needed - a thick, heavy axe, like a lumberjack or something might use. Perfect for breaking down doors and other shit that got in his way.

He grabbed the axe - it was surprisingly heavy, even for Kent - and dashed over to the nearest cell. Two swings of the axe brought it down, and Kent was treated to an odd sight.

A mountain of a man was hunched over, in deep thought, surrounded by maybe half a dozen deer. Kent didn't even have time to wonder why there were deer in a high security prison before an intense smell hit him, knocking him over. He dropped the axe and struggled to his feet, breathing heavily. "What...in Oda's name...is that?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Raptor strolls into the Fleet Admiral's office, hands in his pockets like a boy that has been sent to the principals office, "I'm here to see the Fleet Ad-WHATTHEHELLISTHAT!" he leaps back a bit, holding his heart at the sight of the Fleet Admiral's assistant.
> 
> He then feels a hand on his shoulder, he looks up to see the bearded face of Vice Admiral Sloan, "Now is that a way to treat a lady," Raptor looks at Sloan, then back to Barbara, then back to Sloan, "That's a lady...?"
> 
> ...



The Fleet Admiral sat back in his leather chair and shook his head with disapproval. "Now now Mister Havock. We shouldn't judge others based on their appearance. You see there's beauty in all things..."  Without warning Barbara opened the door and peeked her head through. Archer's eyes bugged out as she smiled at him, causing him to lurch back in his chair in horror. That smile could probably crack a hundred mirrors. "SHE DOES LOOK LIKE A RHINO!!" Archer quickly recomposed himself however. "Yes Barbara-chan?" he said in a serene voice. 

"Would you like some coffee sir?" 

Archer nodded with a forced smile. "Ah that would be very nice." He glanced at Raptor, but the boy shook his head. As Barbara closed the door, Archer sighed with relief and turned his attention back towards the younger Marine. He wasn't quite sure how to approach this problem child. Archer opened the boy's personnel file and pretended to read it. "Hmm...yes very interesting." 

A second later, Archer closed the file and casually tossed it into the waste bin. In reality he already knew everything he needed to know about him, the Marines very own version of a rebel without a cause. Archer had pulled some stupid stuff in his day, like that time he "accidentally" shipwrecked onto Amazon Lily, and almost sparked a war. This kid was a whole different animal though, totally incorrigible and reckless. 

Archer leaned forward in his chair and clasped his hands together, a thoughtful expression on his face. "You don't seem like the type who responds well to orders. In fact I've met Pirates who have more discipline and self control then you do. So tell me, why did you become a Marine then?" 



Zoidberg said:


> "AGH. MY HAIR." Rek screamed.
> 
> "Oh grow a pair, will ya?" Annie said as she yanked his head again.
> 
> ...



Annie dashed towards Rek and tackled him out of the way of the attack, putting a little more oomph into the impact then necessary. Rek sprawled across the roof, and almost fell over. Annie didn't bother to look though, she had a crazed assassin breathing down her neck. Annie raised her forearms up, moving to block Jun's kick. Without warning Jun spun her long sleeved arms around and slashed at Annie with the hidden blades tucked within her sleeves. Annie grunted in pain as the blades slashed into her forearms. This chick was definitely playing for keeps. Annie stood her ground however as Jun's spinning leg barreled towards the side of her head. She moved her gunslinger's hands in a blur and grabbed Jun's leg mid motion, then changed levels suddenly, going for a spinning foot sweep. Jun rolled out of the way and swung her arms around rapidly. 

*"Weasel Bite!"* 

Whip like blades flew out of Jun's long silk sleeves in a circular arc. Annie's eyes widened. "Coming through!" She somersaulted over the spinning whip blades, and drew both her revolvers in one smooth motion, taking aim and firing while still in mid air. Jun evaded the bullets, only just barely. She rolled end over end across the rooftop and flung herself at the gunslinger, swiping violently at the air. 

*"Razorgust!" *

Annie's whistled with an impressed face as tiny slivers of cutting air pressure flew towards her. She thumbed a tiny switch on both of her revolvers, switching ammo. *"Killshot Round!" * Tiny fireballs flew out of the barrel's of Annie's silver revolvers and collided with the air gusts. The air between them lit up with miniature explosions, and Annie momentarily lost sight of the woman. Suddenly Jun appeared behind Annie in a burst of speed. "What the?!" Annie spun around to open fire, but Jun was a step ahead. 

*"Kamatari Kick!"*


----------



## Gaja (Apr 5, 2011)

_*Shingo F. Stede ~ Great Blizzard Gaol, grand Line*_​
Looking at the scene from a birds perspective one could see a injured Shingo, barely standing, a man named Hawkins holding an empty water gun, and the chief guard Jabu looking at Shingo. Jabu was an overwhelming opponent. A brutal striker, who had no problem fighting in the cold conditions of the Great Blizzard Gaol. He was a seasoned boxer, known throughout the Grand Line for his skills and punching power. And yet he had to wonder how did this guy, this unranked, unnamed boxer take his punches and still manage to stand. And still challenged him after all of it?!?

Jabu's stoic nature, on the outside, remained as he walked towards Shingo. But deep inside a small question was asked. "*Do my punches hurt this guy?*" Looking on he saw a young man, a prisoner of the Great Gaol. He had punch marks all over his body, he had taken several direct attacks from Jabu, and yet he was still there, the same ferocious look in his eyes. Shingo continued to look at Jabu, through his now very messy hair. Deep breaths were released by the young man as he put his hands up.

Jabu to that got angry, as he once again launched himself towards Shingo, an angry look on his face as he got ready to attack once again. "*Begone with the next punch!!!*" Shingo meanwhile stood there, the cold winter wind sweeping the area constantly. His eyes never moved away from Jabu. In his mind a single thought ran as he saw Jabu get angry. "_Finally..._" Jabu threw a fast straight right hand, aiming to send Shingo to the ground, achieve a knock out and finish this. But as he came closer and closer he realized that he had missed his mark. As Jabu went forward he noticed that the young man had avoided his strike by side stepping and weaving his head out of harms way.

"Smash..." Under his breath Shingo spoke, sending a right hand at Jabu. It was his special move, the Smash. It was an attack between an uppercut and a hook, very powerful and difficult to foresee at close range because of the weird angle it came from. Jabu's eyes looked at Shingo's head, and then he felt _a_ punch connect. He didn't see it though, as his entire body was separated from the ground. "*Whaaaa...*" He mumbled as he felt his chin get hit, and his head move violently clock wards, followed by his body.

Falling to the ground, a few seconds passed as Jabu opened his eyes. "*What happene...*" Noooooo, he screamed inside as asking "What happened?" in a boxing match only meant one thing. He lost consciousness... Immediatelly he pushed himself off the ground, snow falling from his muscled back and shoulders, as he looked at the injured Shingo. "*You...*" 

The young boxer said nothing, as he looked at the Chief Guard. Jabu was knocked down, but he was still dangerous. The Stede knew that. This wasn't over yet...

_*Lilly ~ Casino Island, South Blue*_​
This island was so different from her home island. So full of life, filled with people who dream big. Everything was so clean and busy, it was quite fascinating to the young doctor. Her blue eyes looked at a tall shinny building which was the hotel she was staying at, and to Lilly it was a magnificent piece of a architecture and a wonder to behold.

She sat in a small outdoor caffe which was located opposite of the hotel. "_So pretty..._" She thought before taking a  sip of her cappuccino. Her long purple hair covered the majority her back as Lilly looked on, and enjoyed the sight that Casino Island offered. She liked these kinds of places, filled with life and activity. Resting her chin on her hand Lilly continued to look on at the passing people. You could lose yourself in this place, just enjoying a sweet drink, watching the sights...


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 5, 2011)

Dorian- The Devils Luck Pirates 2












Dorian made his way through the city streets, his card car making quite the impression on the people of the island. Dorian was traveling at amazing speed, he needed to get back to his ship before the casino realized--- "ATTENTION CASINO ISLAND! THERE HAS BEEN A ROBBERY! IF YOU SEE A MAN IN A CARD CAR STOP HIM! I REPEAT, THERE HAS BEEN A ROBBERY!" Dorian let out a sigh and took a sharp turn down an alley. "Damn, You never can enjoy a nice sunday drive can you?" 

Dorian made a quick turn towards the hotel district, though he did not know it, he was being followed by a crew,unhappy with his heist. Dorian was pleased with himself though, why would he not be? He just made a ton of money... "This must have been what father felt like... Enjoying the brisk air... HAHAHA!"

"What should we do?" A small car drives down the street, following Dorian. "Take him out! That bastard stole our money! I'mma steal his life!" "But how do i-" "MOVE OVER AND LET ME DRIVE!" The small car begins to shake before speeding up. "BWAHAHAHAHAHA!"

"Boss shouldn't you slow-" "No! Now press that button and release the Circus Blitz!" The sound of beeping came from the car, when the hood opened up and a cannon poked it's head out. "FIRE!!!" The cannon released it's ball, sending the explosive flying towards Dorian's car. "Oi! What the hell!?" Dorian turned around as he heard the explosion and saw the projectile coming for him. "Bastards... Card Arrow!" Firing off a long thin card, Dorian blew up the cannon ball and made the wheels of his car spin faster... 

"YOU MISSED YOU IDIOT!!!!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 5, 2011)

Jun struck Annie with a kick from her left foot. The first kick was followed by a second, and a third, and a fourth, and a fifth, each kick coming in at an accelerating speed. There was no time to block, and no time to dodge. Unless she could somehow get some distance between her and Jun's kicks she was done for. 

Reluctantly it was up to Rek now. His body was practically screaming in pain for him, since he was too busy trying to catch his breath. He saw how Jun's attack had pinned Annie down, and he knew at once that once Annie's beaten then he would be captured as well. This meant having to play his last few cards that he planned on using when he took everything of value from Shinpou's castle, but it was better than being dragged off to face them. A lingering fondness for the only ex-employee he actually thought of as a friend helped his decision making. 

"Body Trick." He kicked on the roof with his left leg once, then with his right leg. Years of hard labor and training not his own flowed into the lower part of his body at once. He kicked on the roof again, and this time he disappeared with speed no one would expect a man like Rek would have. "Soru."

Rek tackled Jun at full speed. The force of the impact stopped Jun's relentless kicks for just a moment, but she recovered quickly, landing just a few inches behind the edge of the roof. 

That was all Annie needed. She loaded two more shells into her revolvers. "Gunstar Round!"

The explosion blew Jun off the roof. When the smoke cleared there was no sign of the assassin, meaning she was either killed by the blast or she managed to escape. Either way it meant no one was going to bother Rek for a little while.

"Now that that's settled perhaps we can discuss my little proposition at the palace? I shall of course pay you a fee for my employment." He placed an arm around Annie's shoulders, then sagged as he lost all feeling from both  legs.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 5, 2011)

*Jackal, Syren Island*

Threatening? Had Jackal threatened this man? Jackal looked at his bared spears and shrugged. Probably. Jackal just didn't like to be unprepared. The man opposite to him looked more than prepared as well, especially with the back-ups that had appeared from all sides. Jackal's grin got bigger. The kids were fun and all, but Joseph Roseo looked positively powerful. The two huge logs on his shoulders were heavy things, without any doubt, but the man wielded them without any problem it seemed. A challenge, perhaps? 

Jackal bowed his head respectfully to the older man. "I didn't mean to threaten you, Joseph Roseo. I just don't like to be unprepared." His eyes flashed and his smile became even wider when he started to talk again. Not even Billy, who had for some reason threw himself around Jackal could stop it now. "Though I would like my captain back and haven't got that much time to spare. This island is starting to bore me." The man looked at him with a mix of confusion and interest as Jackal planted his two spears point down into the ground, shook Billy off him and dropped to one knee. His hat hid his sparkling eyes, but the smile on his face was still perfectly visible.

"What about this, ossan? You look strong. I like strong opponents. A honorable one-on-one, until one of us is unable to continue. If you win, I'll help my idiot captain here out gathering the money for his debt." He glared at Billy, who had just loudly proposed that Jackal would pay half of his debt. He looked at Joseph, then back at Billy. Ah well, whatever if the shipwright saw this. Jackal quickly plucked one spear from the ground and smashed Billy on his head. The captain quickly shrank back, an unhappy expression on his face.

"If I win, I take this guy off your hands. And I suspect he's been causing more problems than solving anyway." Jackal raised his head a little and looked Joseph in the eyes. "Of course, you're free to not accept." Jackal always hated when he had to mention this, but it were the formal dueling rules for the New World League, and Jackal already tried to live to them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 5, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The Fleet Admiral sat back in his leather chair and shook his head with disapproval. "Now now Mister Havock. We shouldn't judge others based on their appearance. You see there's beauty in all things..."  Without warning Barbara opened the door and peeked her head through. Archer's eyes bugged out as she smiled at him, causing him to lurch back in his chair in horror. That smile could probably crack a hundred mirrors. "SHE DOES LOOK LIKE A RHINO!!" Archer quickly recomposed himself however. "Yes Barbara-chan?" he said in a serene voice.
> 
> "Would you like some coffee sir?"
> 
> ...




Raptor leaned back in his chair as the Fleet Admiral read through his file, or atleast that's what he thought he was doing. He had to admit, he expected a much more stuck up old man, something akin to Sloan. I mean who wouldn't be a prick when you're seated at one of the most powerful positions in the world, but he seemed pretty down to earth.

As he tossed Raptor's file into the trash he gave him a look of genuine interest and asked him just what made him become a marine. Raptor darted his eyes to the side with a bit of an offended look on his face. This bastard had no right to know his reasoning, it was all his own, but then he peaked back over and decided to level with the old man, "Pirates attacked my home town a long time ago..." he says in an unamused tone, even his own story didn't seem to interest himself.

"They killed everyone on the island, as pirates usually do..." he then brightens up as he gains a look of interest "But the kicker is that a week before some lady came by the island. She warned everyone of the attack, and how they would massacre every single person on the island," he holds his arms out, "And as you see I'm still alive and kicking. Fate can't make a fool out of me!"

He lowers his arms and leans back in his chair, "Sloan found me after the attack and brought me in. That's when I decided to join the marines," he says in a less enthused tone. Raptor then pauses after he finishes his story, an unsure look on his face, "But...But I don't think that's why I joined...I didn't really care about the people on my island, but boy were those pirates strong. Just a handful of men, and they took out every single one of em' in no time!"

The Lt. Commander places his hands on the back of his head, leans back and looks towards the ceiling, "I guess I joined to fight strong guys like that. And wouldn't it be a nice kick in the ass to Fate if the guy who was supposedta' get murdered by pirates ends up eradicating them all?" a smug smirk pops up on his face as he day dreams of the sight, "Yeah, that'd just be fuckin' great."


----------



## Ender (Apr 5, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates - Ryuu Osamu, Silver Dove, and Orange Snipe vs Hyar - Shinpou Kingdom*

Getting over the initial shock at the mention of her bra, Snipe quickly jumped back several times, distancing herself from the incoming freak-show. While jumping, she drew her bow and fired of several quick shots but they were deflected and dodged by Hyar. ?Pervert?s Scalpel Dance!!? screamed Hyar as he began to twirl and swing his scalpel in front of him in a crisscross manner. The sharp wind from the attack started cutting away bits and pieces of her clothing. ?Shit!! I?ve got to get a way!? she said as she started to turn away and dodge to the left. As she side-stepped his advanced and started running down his left, Hyar?s body made a sudden, snake-like twist and came on her like a cobra. ?Too fast!? came to mind as he quickly got behind her from under her and then started twisting his body around her, going up her body like a boa constrictor. ?Secret Pervert Technique: Grape Peeling!? whispered Hyar as he came up her body. His scalpel moved with blinding speed, but deadly precision as it started peeling bits of her top layer of clothing. A quarter of her panties were exposed, along with her stomach, and half of her bra, also orange and lace, matching her panties. Hyar came around to the front, still wrapped around her, and stared. 
-------------------------------------------
?Holy hot women of the world?..thank you for this lovely gift? was the single thought going through Hyar?s head. This girl?s body was filled in all the right places! As he took in more of the lovely sight, Hyar began to drool and lick his lips, and then slipped into a trance. Snipe noticed this and took advantage of it when Hyar?s body slightly loosed around her arms. Snipe yanked her arms out and poked Hyar in both eyes. ?MOTHERFUCK----?WHAM!! The poke was followed by a punch when Hyar shut his eyes in agony.  Hyar rolled off of Snipe and away, still clutching his eyes in his hands. As Snipe backed off and looked down at herself, her face flushed red, both in embarrassment and anger. ?Damn that girl!! She put me in a trance on purpose that witch!? thought Hyar, while rubbing his eyes, slowly getting used to the pain. Hyar could hear the girl running over and smiled, ?Coming back for mor??THUD!! Hyar stared off into space for the next few seconds as his brain processed what had happened. Only after he opened his eyes and saw the girl?s foot in between his legs did it finally click. ?SON OF A!!? came a scream, along with the pain in his groin, as he doubled over and on to his side, clutching his jewels in agony. ?Oh she?s definitely paying for this!? he thought. When he felt a tug on his coat, he opened his eyes and looked over his shoulder. The girl was right there bent over, grabbing the end of his lab coat, and trying to rip it. Once again, he got lost in the multiple curves of her body and fell into a trance, drooling. His hands slowly left his crotch and started making their way to the exposed side of her chest. 
--------------------------------------------------
Snipe noticed a small movement as she tried to rip the perv?s coat and looked to the side. She saw him in a trance again, his eyes completely locked on her chest and his lanky hands slowly following the same path. Again, her face flushed, and she pulled hard on the coat, RRRIIIP!! ?You?nasty?ass?pervert!!? she yelled while ripping the coat, after which, she stood up, went close to Hyar?s face and started stomping on it, ?TAKE?THAT?PERVERT!? She was able to hit a couple of times, after which he got his hands in the way and started blocking her kicks. Hyar finally grabbed on to her feet, stopping the kicks, and Snipe braced herself for a trip or fall. When nothing came, she looked down and saw his eyes locked once again, this time between her legs. ?For?.fucks?.sakes!!! DAMN HENTAI!!? she screamed as she put all of her strength into the leg above his face, which she promptly brought down on to his eyes, eliciting a scream of pain. As the pervert?s hands left her feet and went to his eyes, Snipe scuffled away, FAR away and turned around to face him. 
-------------------------------------------------------
?THAT?BITCH!!? groaned Hyar as he rubbed his eyes. He heard her running away again, followed by more ripping noises. As Hyar got over his pain and stood up, he saw the most unsightly view he?s ever seen in his entire life! The bitch had used his lab coat to cover herself up!!! She was undoing his work! He could easily see through the cover-up but the fun was in shredding the clothes and revealing everything!! He was going to make her pay!! Fueled by rage and perverted thoughts, Hyar completely forgot about his pain and got up. ?No more holding back bitch!!? screamed Hyar as he charged forward full speed, swinging his scalpel in a wild manner.
--------------------------------------------------------
?Shit! Now I?ve made him mad! Way to go Snipe!? she told herself as she got her bow ready and jumped backwards. The pervert was fast approaching and she didn?t have enough time to get a Net or Buster Arrow ready, so she did something else. ?Concussion Arrow!? Snipe shouted as she fired an arrow straight to the ground where Hyar was approaching. The arrow exploded on contact and created a crater big enough for a foot. Coming too fast to deviate in course, Hyar?s foot slipped into the crater and got caught, causing him to trip and fall forward on his face. As the pervert groaned struggled to free himself from the foothold, Snipe took the opportunity to distance herself and charge a Buster Arrow. As she charged the shot, she took careful aim, wanting to make sure not to miss this time. She waited until Hyar had freed himself and started in a straight run towards her, fueled by even more rage. As he approached, Snipe let off her best shot, ?Buster Arrow!! Got you this time you damn pervert!?.  
-------------------------------------------------------------------
As Hyar ran for the girl, his perverted rage had completely clouded his judgment, to point where he didn?t even use any evasive maneuvering in his charge. He was going to rip this girl?s clothes off, even if he had to use his own hands to do it. When he heard her firing off her arrow, he cursed, ?Shit! Too close to dodge!?  As the arrow approached, Hyar did the only thing he could; he shifted his scalpel to his right hand and used the left arm to take the hit of the arrow. The arrow hit with bone shattering speed and power, going through and through his upper arm, cracking his Humerus and sending painful shocks through the rest of arm. Ignoring the pain, Hyar used the scalpel to slice up the girl?s arm, causing her to drop her bow. As he came up on her, Hyar grabbed her and pushed her back against the wall, using both his hands to pin her down. Despite the arrow in his left arm, he had enough strength to keep her at bay while he licked along the left side of her neck and face. ?Sasasasasa! I?ve got you now you little bitch! This time you won?t get away and I WILL have my fun with you!?
---------------------------------------------------
Dove had come on the scene when Snipe and the lab coat guy had first started fighting. From what Dove saw, Ryuu was sitting with his back on the wall and his eyes closed, trying to get up while bleeding from the head and this guy that Snipe was fighting was a formidable opponent. ??.Grape Peeling!? came the shout from him, followed by Snipe getting wrapped up by her opponent. As he got lost in Snipe?s body, Dove gave a disgusted look then shook her head in disappointment. Dove came to Ryuu?s side in a quick, but quiet, run, kneeling down next to him. Unsure of what to say, she did the next best. Taking out one of her small knifes, she poked Ryuu on the arm. When no response came, Dove poked harder and harder and harder, until it finally pierced his skin and woke up him. Before Ryuu could shout out his pain, Dove quickly clamped his mouth shut with her hand and pointed back in Hyar?s direction. As she looked back, Dove was happy to see Snipe about to fire off one of Buster Arrows, usually meaning the fight?s come to an end, as she helped Ryuu to his feet. As she heard Snipe fire off her arrow, Dove turned around expecting to see the end of the fight, only to see Snipe getting pinned down against the wall. A shocked expression came over Dove, then a determined one, as she put Ryuu up against the wall again and threw one of her knives at him. 
---------------------------------------------------------- 
Snipe struggled to get free of the pervert?s grasp, she head-butted the bastard, to try and ease him off, only to make him angrier. ?Nice try bitch! I?m not going any?? SHUNK!! A knife came and buried itself in Hyar?s left hand. As Hyar screamed at the unexpected assault and backed off, Snipe looked past him to see Dove, with a fierce expression on her face. ?Dove! What are you doing here? When did you?never mind. Thanks!? While Hyar was distracted with the knife in his arm, Snipe ran over to her crewmates, hiding behind Ryuu. As Dove started to run towards Hyar, Snipe stopped her, ?Wait Dove! Hold up! This guy?s not your average pervert. He can see through your clothes, maybe other things!? Now Dove hesitated and got behind Ryuu next to Snipe. ?Yea..my thoughts exactly.? As Ryuu took off his coat, he spoke to Snipe _?Hey. I think you should take this and go help Thrush. While we were in the security room, I saw him fighting. From the looks of it, he?s in trouble. I?ll stay here with Dove and take care of this guy.?_ Snipe put on the coat and nodded in thanks, ?Are you sure you can take him? You look pretty banged up there.? Ryuu grinned and took his swords out _?Don?t worry, I?ll be just fine. Now go help Thrush.?_ As Snipe turned and went to her comrade in need, Hyar came to face the crowd and saw the departing female. ?HEY HEY HEY HEY!! What the hell is this?! Why is the number of women decreasing?! Where is she going?!? he screamed while dislodging the arrow and knife in his arms and tossing them aside. _?That?s none of concern perv. Your opponent is me!?_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 5, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Jackal, Syren Island*
> 
> Threatening? Had Jackal threatened this man? Jackal looked at his bared spears and shrugged. Probably. Jackal just didn't like to be unprepared. The man opposite to him looked more than prepared as well, especially with the back-ups that had appeared from all sides. Jackal's grin got bigger. The kids were fun and all, but Joseph Roseo looked positively powerful. The two huge logs on his shoulders were heavy things, without any doubt, but the man wielded them without any problem it seemed. A challenge, perhaps?
> 
> ...



Joseph returned Jackal's grin. "Why not. I could always use more free labor, and you look much more competent then then your friend." He tossed the logs back onto the lumber pile and cracked his scarred knuckles. "This won't take very long," Joseph said in a matter of fact voice. He took one purposeful step towards Jackal. 

"Wait pops!" Jessie suddenly exclaimed. 

Joseph stopped and turned questioningly towards his daughter. Jessie stepped in front of him, wielding her giant shipwright mallet in her right hand. "Let me take him on," she said. Jessie locked eyes with Jackal. An eager smile appeared on her face, not of blood lust or the craving of violence, but of the proposition of a challenge. Besides building ships, there was only one other thing Jessie loved to do, and that was fight.  

"You want a strong opponent, well I'm pretty strong, and I've got an undefeated record to prove it." Jessie pounded her shipwright mallet into the ground for emphasis, causing the ground beneath their feet to noticeably tremble. "So how about it? Just a little friendly competition," Jessie added with a coy smile.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 5, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker, Referee and Announcer Extraordinaire ~ Roseo Fighting Grounds. Syren Island, East Blue*​
Seeing that Jackal and Jessie were gonna get it on, Billy had decided that he needed to be part of this. "Ora ora!!!" The little Woodpecker yelled jumping up after getting smacked to the ground by his first mate. "You need to show me more love damn it!!!" Raising his arms he shot of in between Jackal and the real Jessie. And those words? Well the person they were intended for knew it so no sense explaining it.

Saluting to the crowd he stated. "I'll announce then. YOSH!!!" Jessie's laughing younger brother tossed him a black jacket and microphone. "Go do it! Do iiiit!!!" The young man encouraged Billy, who only an instant later had his hair combed back, the fancy black jacket on and the microphone in his right hand, while he still had flip flops and his shorts on. But the "camera" wouldn't tape him there, so he was good. Tapping the microphone with his left hands once he yelled in to it.

"Ara... Test.. Ichi, Ni... Works..." Doing a fake cough directly in to the little device Billy yelled out once more. At that moment surprisingly enough a spotlight went on and shinned on Billy as he continued. "Ladies and Gentlemen, the moment you've all been waiting for has finally arrived!!! As THIS is the MAIN EVENT of the evening!!!" He said it despite it obviously being day around them.

This fight is sponsored by the "_Roseo Shipbuilding Company_", Roseo, we build ships like no one else! "_Granny's_", Get the best food at Granny's, and the "_Woodpecker Pirates_", Woodpeckers - JOIN Us because we're awesome!

And nooooow!!! LIVE!!! From the sold out Roseo Shipbuilding Company in Syren Island!!! IIIIIIT'S TIME!!!! Three rounds in the secret Woodpeckers division!" A cameraman held a camera, surprisingly enough the man holding the camera seemed to wear Kamina style shades and looked like a robot. Pointing towards Jackal Billy continued as the cameraman focused on the Woodpeckers' first mate. "Introducing first fighting out of the blue corner! This man is a *Beardy*! Holding a perfect professional record of ten wins, no loses. He stands 6'4'' tall, weighing in at 200 pounds! Fighting out of Tull, East Blue! Ladies and Gentlemen making his professional debut in Syren Island... "_The manly Beardy_" JACKAL!!!"

He then jumped and turned around towards Jessie. And the cameraman now focused on her. "And introducing his opponent fighting out of the red corner! This woman is a striker and ship builder, holding a perfect professional record at the Syren Island Fighting invitational of 103 wins, no loses. She stands 5'11'' tall and weighs in at 132 pounds (Subtitles appear: Real numbers may differ.) Ladies and Gentleman fighting out of Syren Island, East Blue! Jessie "_The Purple Haired Killing Machine_" Roseo!!!"

The spotlight shut off as he said the final line. Now wearing referee clothing Billy was in the middle of them, holding a microphone. "Alright Beardy, Lady. This is for the spot of Billy's secret hug buddy and Woodpecker and Roseo pride. Are you ready?" He first asked Jackal. "Are you ready?" He then obviously asked Jessie. As both would nod to say that they were indeed ready you could see Billy clapping his hands together to announce the start of this mega fight. "LET'S FIGHT!"

He then vanished to sit next to Joseph, to his left, and J3 to his right. "Ara!!! I'm so pumped for this, ne ne??? Got any chips? Dragon ne-chan?" Right after he asked that, he looked at Joseph, his feet swinging around back and forth as if he were six years old. "Ne ne Ossan, wanna do commentary with me? I got headphones too!" How he got those no body knew, but the fact of the mater was that he had them and was offering one to Joseph.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 5, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
The Lieutenants? eyes widened as he watched the sight ahead, able to see what occurred on the dock with enough vision to at least understand the situation. The marines lost. The blonde haired, beautiful officer gripped the rail on his vessel with both hands as he narrowed his eyes tightly, burning his gaze to the Kingdom. Not only had those rebels caused so much dastardliness for the common rats they were, also a man whom should be held in at least a slight higher standard than those commoners had assisted. No, he had led this, Lysander was sure of it. The marines scattered around his ship also watched with wide eyed expressions, apart from those circled around the mast holding it up purely with human strength. 
_?What is this? the marines actually lost? _Lysander never thought it would actually occur but it appeared the impossible happened. The criminal worms actually bested the righteous defenders of the sea.

?This is unforgiveable, not only did they strike at me, try and taunt me, they go and defeat the marine force upon the island.? Lysander almost growled as he lowered his head, showing off his passion. His soldiers watched with sparkled eyes at his unstoppable passion for justice. That is what they believed it was, anyway. 
?Sir, what do we do?? His second asked while stepping up beside him, curiosity upon his expression. It was a good question. They were quite open, but by the looks of it most the fight had moved to the castle off in the far distance. The dazzling officer pushed himself from the rail and glided along the deck towards his quarters, his long coat flowing majestically at his heel. His mood had quickly become arrogant and flamboyant once again.
*?Fufufu. We do as commanded, watch and report. I would single handily defeat them all should I choose to but orders are orders, we must not disobey them.?* That cover was keeping him fairly safe, even though part of him wanted to steam in there and save the day, there was something strange about the situation. Even more so that he had been prohibited to dock during the battle. Did they underestimate him? He would show them, one day.

  Lysander once again entered his quarters. It was just as fancy as the outside of the ship. A desk paved with golden, pure white walls and ceiling with a chandelier hung from the roof. He had a separate room for his bed chambers; the bedroom was indescribable. All in all a lot of beli had been poured into the appearances of his ship and even the interior, but luckily for him not only was he funded greatly by his father his salary with the marines assisted in such charges. He recalled the day he received his salary alongside a ?comrade? back in the marine HQ. The mans face at the difference was priceless, but he was a common at the end of the day. A lesser human being, it was as simple as that. His divine rights far exceeded that of the rest of the marines, even if he had to climb the rank, starting as an officer anyway, like any other commoner. The Fleet Admiral could only accept so much from the World Nobles pressure, it seemed. It did not matter; he would make Admiral in good time as he was rivalled by none.

 Lysander lowered onto the chair behind his spotless desk and tilted back on his chair. Thinking about his times back in the marine headquarters did bring back fond memories. Being this beautiful, wealthy and successfully certain reeled in a variety of attractive women looking for an easy life. Of course you would come across that occasional stuck up woman, always a put off for men.
?I think I shall return soon, and throw a ball in my honour. I certainly have been working hard in my service of the World Government; perhaps it is time I was rewarded for it, apart from the pocket beli of course.? He mumbled to himself as he began to go over dates for a possible gathering of those he found appealing. While a country was in war, people dying, lives ruined and the nation in mayhem not seven metres away ? Lysander was planning a party.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2011)

*Castle Fortress*



Nicodemus said:


> The alarms started ringing, and Kent's eyes stopped glowing, leaving a very disoriented Nereus wondering what in hell he had just done.
> 
> No, that was a foolish question. He knew what he had done - set a dangerous criminal loose and promised to join him. The question was why he had done it. But there was no time to think now - Kent was already glowing with an eerie red light, and Alexis was stretching herself out, testing her muscles.
> 
> ...



The other prisoners in the cell immediately made a break for it when a young man with an old axe came breaking down the door. Only the deer and Roy remained. 

The Man-King wasn't even aware of the young man until he heard the sound of of the axe-HIS axe- hit the floor. The young man was on his knees momentarily from the sudden whiff of man that coated the cell. Roy figured the young man must have been weakened by something earlier. 

"What...in Oda's name...is that?" 

Roy snapped out of his thoughts and arose to his full height, covering the space of the cell in two steps.

"WHOA there lad! Lets not be so hasty."

With one hand Roy stood the young man in the strange belt (it had no buckles or anything!) straight up. 

Man-King cleared his throat. "I am Roy Mulman and am not sure I count as a "what" but a "who". But if you are not satisfied with that answer then I am a MAN...." his voice seemed to get a echo at the last word.

Roy turned his keen, pure eyes to the prisoners who were quickly dissapearing down the corridor. He spoke without a hint of humor.

"Though I am beginning to wonder if the people of this land have ever seen a real one. Ah, but look at you! A lad like yourself *must* be made of tougher stuff then the others if you can lift my axe. I think I'll take it now." 

As Roy bent down to retrieve his fallen weapon, he took note that the deer in his cell were beginning to run away. Instinct. 

Soon the sound of battle was heard down the corridor, presumably of guards meeting the freed prisoners. A scowl of disgust darkened Roy's face as he heard gunfire. He gripped his axe between chained hand.

"The men who took me in use weakling weapons that they call "rifles". I only let them take me because I thought I would find answers in this place. They will not find me so tame this time. 

The sound of heavy boots running toward them boomed from just around the corner. 

"You are trying to leave this place, are you not? Will you aid me until I remove these shackles they call "seastone"? I will be of small help like this."

The sound ceased. Roy and the young man met eyes with the first squad of marine guards who broke through the escaped prisoner's assault. 

The guards cocked their rifles and advanced.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 5, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Rumboar Island!*

The Norseman was steered back on path by Shishi, while Duke angrily shook his fist at the sea. ?Damn it! I will kill that shitty fish one day?? He muttered, pulling out a cigarette and lighting it to calm himself down. He then turned towards Hogun who was steering the ship. ?Get us to the next island? I want to stock up on supplies for the rest of the Grand Line?? He told the warrior who silently nodded back. 

?Looks like we won?t have to wait long?? Fandral said, pointing ahead. ?There is an island up ahead.? And indeed there was. A black cloud hovered above the island, but no rain came out of it, or lightning. ?What a strange black cloud?? Volstagg noted. Duke shrugged. ?Whatever, Let?s just get there.? He commanded, still bitter about losing to that blasted Seaking. 

The Norseman continued to go forward to its next designation, while the other members of the crew dreamed of long beaches, blue skies, and wonderful food, especially Brolly who was drooling?.


When they got there, it was the complete opposite. The beach was very dirty, the sand being of a black color. Pieces of trash lay everywhere, carelessly tossed on the ground. The crew looked up to the sky for hope, but they found nothing but a black cloud so dense that even the sun couldn?t pierce through its darkness. There were no trees, so delicious tropical fruit seemed implausible. 

?SO MISERABLE~? Fandral and Volstagg shouted, falling to their knees, Hogun doing the same, but saying nothing. Tears flowed from all of their faces, though.

?What a shitty island!? Duke exclaimed. ?I feel sorry for anybody who has to live on an island like this.? He said, thinking about the poor saps that had to work in this smoke. ?Luckily we won?t be here for long.? Duke stated, shaking his head.  ?There is a city ahead, captain!? Fandral yelled out, pointing his sword ahead. ?Yosh, let?s got get some supplies and get the hell off this rock?? He told the others.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 5, 2011)

*Beauty and the Beast vs. The Chief Guard*

"This is going to be troublesome." Ursla observed based on Sandrei and Turok's short exchange of strength. It seemed as if Sandrei could match the Chief Guard in the strength department, but would his overall fighting ability be enough to conquer the guard? Who knew, the cliffside of a snow-covered mountain isn't the ideal fighting ground for a fishman and a diva, but it seemed perfect for Toruk. He definitely had a field advantage here. 

"What is your fighting style? I'm sure you're capable of doing something if they placed you in a freezing hell such as this." Sandrei questioned. It now dawned on the fishman that he'd need the help of Ursla if they were to be victorious.

"First and foremost, I'm a masseuse and former bounty hunter. I'm the user of the seion seion no mi. I can cause extreme pleasure and relaxation to any person or object that I touch. I also have extensive knowledge on the human body." Ursla said. "What's your strength? Crush stuff?"

"NO MORE TALKING!!!!!!" Toruk used his trunk and hit the ground, launching himself high into the sky. He then balled himself up and desceded towards the ground like a pseudo-meteor. *"FALLING CRATER!!!!!!"* Toruk bellowed into the air.

Both Sandrei and Ursla dodged just in time, Ursla to the left and Sandrei to the right. Toruk then got up and quickly swung himself around on his hands, swinging his trunk out. *"TRUNK BUMP!!!!"*

Sandrei jumped over the trunk, but Ursla was hit and was sent flying down the mountain. She was able to catch herself by holding on to a cliff that was sticking out. Sandrei looked down in horror at the sight of Ursla falling. "Are you alright?!" Sandrei yelled down towards her. 

Toruk was now charging down the mountain to finish off Ursla. Blood was creeping down her mouth. Sandrei charged after Toruk to stop his advance. "Stay away from her!!!" Sandrei exclaimed, showing his sharp teeth.

Ursla used her free hand to get out her paper hand-fan. She waved the fan towards the charging Toruk, a weird glittering, misty wind flew towards the barbaric man. *"PLEASURE'S BLESSING!"* Ursla exclaimed.

Toruk ran through the sparkly wind and began to slow down. A smug expression was on his face and those red marks appeared on his cheeks. 

"DIS FEELS GUD!" The caveman exclaimed.

Ursla used the hand she was holding on to the cliff with and hoisted herself back on her feet. *"SENSUAL STRIKE!!!"* She said as she kicked Toruk square in the chin, hoisting him a bit into the air. If it wasn't for him being light on his feet because of the pleasurable feeling, he wouldn't have flown anywhere.

"Nice, Ursla! Now it's my turn!" Sandrei grappled the mid-air Toruk and took him higher into the sky with him. He then came crashing towards the ground in a crazy, spinning fashion. *"Fishman Karate: Shark Throw!"* 

*BOOM!!!*​
There was now a giant crater where they landed. Sandrei jumped out of the debris next to Ursla. "That should be the end of that. Toruk was rolling down the mountain in his hybrid form.

"He's out cold. We did it!" Ursla observed. 

Suddenly, Toruk's trunk caught on to a cliff just as Ursla hand. He stopped his advance and steadied himself back on his feet. 

*"ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!"*

Toruk transformed into a full mammoth and charged back up the mountain at full speed with blood-shot eyes. The entire mountain vibrated because of this, causing avalanches. Toruk ran right through them, however.

"We can't move, he's going to hit us head on!" Sandrei said.

"You're best in water, correct?" Ursla questioned.

"Yes, why?"

"I have an idea,"

Ursla placed her hand into the avalanche. Her hand was coated in a weird sparkly, blue mist. *"Serenade of purity!"*

The avalanche slowly became a raging river going down the mountain. "Snow in it's relaxed form is of course, water!" She kept her hand down in the water, the only reason it didn't quickly become ice.

"You're brilliant, Ursla!" Sandrei said as he prepared to finish off Toruk with the new field advantage.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates~ Rumboar Island!*
> 
> The Norseman was steered back on path by Shishi, while Duke angrily shook his fist at the sea. ?Damn it! I will kill that shitty fish one day?? He muttered, pulling out a cigarette and lighting it to calm himself down. He then turned towards Hogun who was steering the ship. ?Get us to the next island? I want to stock up on supplies for the rest of the Grand Line?? He told the warrior who silently nodded back.
> 
> ...



Rush stepped foot on the beach and cringed, this was not the kind of sand you want to step on while barefoot, but he couldn't handle those damn restrictive shoes. Furry feet get hot quick, and shoes sure don't help.

"Do we really want supplies from a place like this," he coughs a bit, holding his chest, "If the supplies are anything like the sand...water...or air, then I won't be taking part in them."

He holds his chest as he coughs again, "This air is disgusting..." he feels the smut fill his lungs which really angers him, he works hard on keeping in perfect shape and having everything in his body completely pure, and this air was as far from pure as it came, "I guess I'll think of it as training...For my lungs..."

*The Devil King Pirates...*

The Devil King Pirates land on an island called "Topsville". This island is not only known for the infamous pirates that flock there, but for the unusual formation of the island. The island sometimes appears to spin or rock back and forth. 

"Is that Topsville?" one of the fodder questions.

"Yeah, didn't you just read the description? Dumbass..." another replies.

"Oh yeah? Well it left one important factor, there's a vicious hurricane set to hit Topsville during this time of year."

"How do you know that, we're from The North Blue?"

"I like to read about the weather."

"Silence," shivers run down their spines as they take note of the Devil King's presence, "How does he do that," one whispers to the other, "I have no idea..." the other replies.

"Dock the ship," as the crew move into action Eli pops up on the railing of the boat, "Looks like we're set on supplies, so what's the game plan boss?"

"Pirates flock here eh? We've made our presence known to Kingdoms, Bounty Hunters, Marines, how about we pay a visit to some of the alleged competition," Eli grins, "Sounds good...I've been working on a lil' something too. Ohohoh I can't wait!" he says before scurrying off, "Neither can I boy, neither can I..."


----------



## Chaos (Apr 6, 2011)

*Jackal, Syren Island*

Jackal's mouth almost fell open when the great powerhouse before him, the man he had deemed a worthy opponent was pushed aside by the purple-haired girl with the huge mallet. Seemingly without any trouble either. Also, she was smiling brightly, clearly not afraid at all, clearly ready for the challenge and actually enjoying it. Had he misjudged the power of these people? Was the girl stronger than the father? His smile returned. Whatever. If the girl w?s stronger, more challenge for him. If she wasn't, he could get out of this place even more easily. Win-win. Nevertheless, Jackal hoped the girl was strong.

"Bring it o-" Jackal's proclamation faded to nothing as Billy suddenly jumped between the two combatants, his hair slicked back like a motherfucking mafia. The kid had somehow acquired a black jacket and a microphone in the span of about a second. Jackal's smile widened. Yea, this was why he planned on sticking with the guy. Totally unpredictable and something new every day. Well, mostly unpredictable. _He'll start screaming now._ Billy started screaming and yelling and basically alerting half the island that there was a fight about to be fought in the shipyard.

Jackal tried to focus on the upcoming fight, but it was simply impossible with the stuff Billy was spouting. He tried hard to contain his laughing, but especially when their little two-man crew was announced as a sponsor, Jackal's grin cracked open and he laughed loudly. Yea, Billy was made for this kind of random shit, Jackal mused, at that moment wondering where the robotic Kamina-cameraman had come from. 

And then it was over. Billy had somehow changed into referee clothing _while_ announcing, and he was standing between them with a serious expression on his face. "Yea, more than ready" Jackal's own grin shrank back to the size of simple amusement. He moved his right foot slightly back, getting into fighting position, and plucked his two spears from the ground again. The girl opposite to him (Jessie, was it?) had raised the mallet and was giving him that challenging smile.

"LET'S FIGHT!"

Jackal immediately dashed forward, raising the points of his spears up from the ground. He dashed past the girl at full speed, not even waiting to see what her reaction in the time had been. Jackal was quite sure that he was faster than the girl. He spun around, spears both at the ready, but his smile widened.

*"Two Spear Style: Drive-By"*

*While dashing*

Jackal had angled the tips of his spears in two directions, one aimed at the girl's stomach area, the other just beneath the throat. Since the move he intended to use was based on pure speed and not having your opponent know the hit had fallen already, he had burst right past the startled girl, in the passing shortly (but powerfully) stabbing with both. The sheer speed that was amplified by the move would make sure Jackal was quite a bit further before the results of his strikes would even show.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 6, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Topsville, Grand Line*​
To a certain panda pirate it had been quite some time since the Devil Kings had last docked. SO much time in fact that Semmy was getting low on weed, and that was never a good thing. He would get nervous whenever he got low on weed. Luckily for the humans on board their lookout saw an island up ahead and the panda calmed down enough to not eat anyone. Pointing at Levy he yelled out. "*Let us show them our beastly animal bodies!!!*"

Then pointing towards the sky Semmy's shades sparkled once. There was an end to this boring journey, and hopefully with an island filled with pirates he could gamble a bit. Get some weed. Maybe get some nice fish to eat. Ow ow ow and find Jason maybe, that guy was gone forever, and Levy's hugs were not the same as Jason's or Mari's, so Semmy was not a happy panda.

But all those negative feelings would wash away as the ship docked. It felt like he was free at last, so the panda was the first to leave the deck of the Satan's Mistress, by jumping over the rail and on to the dock. He landed perfectly, stood up, looked around making sure that no one was watching him, and then simply adjusted his shades as he walked of in to an unknown direction.

"*Hmmm a bar?*" It wasn't long before Semmy found a source of entertainment for himself. Walking through the wild west type of door the massive furry figure drew a whole lot of attention to himself. "Hey isn't that?" "Yeah..."

*"A PANDA?!?!"*​
The whole bar shook as everyone said it at the same time. Semmy raised his paw and politely replied. "*Hahaha yes my name is Semmy and I am a Panda. Nice to meet you all. Anyone up for some gambling?*"

And then there was silence, you could hear mouths fall open, one after the other. Eyes would pop out and people would put their drinks back on the table. Once again in unison the whole bar collectively yelled out.

*"IT TALKED?!?!"*​
Taking a seat at the bar, Semmy's seat visibly shook under his weight. While he ordered a drink for himself people in the back started talking as they realized who he was. "Isn't that?" "Yeah the Panda from the Devil King Pirates." "He's got 17.7 million on his head." "Well look at the size of him..." At the same time Semmy stood up and took a seat at the main gambling table along three other men. "So you' here to gamble?" One of them asked with a wide grin on his face, the man was confident that he would strip the panda of all his Belli. "*Well... yes but just a little.*" His shades sparkled once as he got his cards. From his vest the panda took out a big bag of money and put it on the table. "*I raise!*" The men's eyes widened? What the hell have they gotten themselves in to?

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island, Grand Line*​
While the Devil Kings docked on Topsville, another pirate crew had reached their next island. Given they had little choice since their log pose pointed at this particular island. Though it didn't look very clean, even Shishi had to admit it. Just minutes ago Shishi, Brolly, the Warrior Three and even Duke seemed to imagine a sandy beach, with margaritas and sun. This was not that island though, as Shishi zoomed in on it.

"Commentary: Captain it seems like zzZZt we've reached Rumboar Island. It is a "special" island, so I recommend everyone carry a pistol or a drill... Also we should leave the ship on a more secure location."

Duke gave him a slight nod, they wouldn't want the Marines finding their ship, and god forbid impounding it. So they docked on this nasty looking beach, where they knew the ship was safe. Shishi dropped the anchor and then walked to the edge of the ship. The android jumped of the Norseman like all others did on to the beach. "I suggest we postpone the sunbathing and tropical fruits for now..." Rush also complained a little, his life style was a complete opposite of what the World Pirates had in front of them. Rush wanted his body to remain pure, so his spirit would be pure too. And so his skills wouldn't get blemished as a result of it. Shishi sort of understood his logic, so walking beside Bugs Bunny he spoke. "Answer: You show excellent logic, for a meatbag." They had a short walk before they would reach the city and Shishi's receptors registered that this place was bad for him as well.

"Stupid polluted good for nothing island..." He grumbled in a low tone.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 6, 2011)

On an island somewhere in the ocean....

"So... We meet again..." A dark husky voice calls from the shadow. "I thought i told you, I don't like your kind. I thought i told you, never to come around here again..." The mans eyes were dark, a deep seeded hatred for this person of whom he spoke. "Do you remember... Do you remember our last conversation." He waits a moment before he responds. "That's what i thought, you don't remember do you? Well i remember." The wind blew, the faint smell of rain on the horizon. "It's going to rain soon, but you and I? We've got some things to settle first... Like this matter.."

SHING! The sound of a blade slicing through air echoes through the area. "That? Oh, that's just my spear... But more importantly..." SHUNK! The sound of the spear hitting wood could be heard from miles around. "WHY DO YOU KEEP POINTING THE WRONG WAY!!!!!!!!" Jacob shouts at the tree with the arrow carved into it... 

The Worlds Greatest Navigator... Is lost.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 6, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol ~ Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*










​
Ursla had quickly proved to have quite the powerful ability after all and not to mention the brains to match. With this much water at his disposal rushing down the side of the mountain against such a hunk of meat, the outcome was now obvious. The blue Fishman lowered down slightly, his legs spread and one hand sliding into the water created by Ursla. In the corner of his eye he noticed her hand remained on the water, it was more than likely she had to keep it there to keep the water running. If he was to enter it and she removed her hand, he?d be frozen. Truly was a test of trust. Sandrei focused his attention ahead at Toruk speeding up the mountain.
?Stay right here, things are about to get wild.? He said while his usual toothful smirk grew. 

In a sudden burst of speed through the water Sandrei exploded forwards. His large stream line body skimming over the surface before slipping underneath the falling water with only his back fin being visible above the surface. Within moments he appeared directly in Toruks path, the raging mammoth guardsman completely enraged and charging forward with all his power and anger fuelling him. The beastly man soon noticed the creature which would be small only in his eyes below him and roared out in rage, aiming to slam his face directly into his smaller foe.
?DIE PUNY FISH, DIIIIIIIEEEE!!!? His voice shook the entire mountain side alongside his excessive stampeding. Sandrei took a deep breath, his arms flowing in the water around him, twirling around his arms. The serenity he held alone broke as he narrowed his eyes upon the mammoth while aiming his right forearm out the water and towards the chief guard.
?Fishman Karate: Water Dragon!"
?THROW WATER AT M-? Like a tornado with the dragons head on the tip a stream of pressurized water fire from his hand and collided with Toruks face. As if the man smashed into a metal wall he stopped suddenly in his tracks. The water continued to pound into his face, making him even uglier than he already was before the pressure started to push the mammoth back. 

As the dragon came to its? tail Toruk remained motionless still rather dazed at the impact and the sudden ceasing of his movements. Though he was given no time to rest, Sandrei spun out of the water below the beasts jaw and twirled his leg in an upwards kick.
?Fishman Karate: Water Kick!? The blue foot slammed into his jaw, sending him flying upwards in mid air. Sandrei was hot on his trail, riding a wave as if he was surfing, water twirling around both his forearms. Toruk hung in the air a moment longer; his blood shot eyes able to get a glimpse of the attack about to slam in directly into an open stomach. The Fishman raised both his arms while water funnelled from the water and to the end of his hands.
?Fishman Karate?. Double Water Dragon? Two massive streams of water much like the first slammed into the guards stomach, blood and water flowed from his mouth as they connected.
?GUUUAAHHHA!? Toruk yelled out in pain and shock before the pressure sent him flying through the air and off into the distance towards the frozen open sea. If he was lucky he would land on the ice and not break through to a watery doom. If he was unlucky, that was the fate of a devil fruit user. Once Toruk was completely out of view Sandrei leapt back over the water and at Urslas side.
?Just about finished are you?? She teased at his overly long ending of the fight while her hand came off the water, allowing it to return to snow. As much as Sandrei preferred the water they had to keep moving.
?Just about.? He replied as he rotated his right arm a few times. ?Lets? find those nakama of yours?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Jun struck Annie with a kick from her left foot. The first kick was followed by a second, and a third, and a fourth, and a fifth, each kick coming in at an accelerating speed. There was no time to block, and no time to dodge. Unless she could somehow get some distance between her and Jun's kicks she was done for.
> 
> Reluctantly it was up to Rek now. His body was practically screaming in pain for him, since he was too busy trying to catch his breath. He saw how Jun's attack had pinned Annie down, and he knew at once that once Annie's beaten then he would be captured as well. This meant having to play his last few cards that he planned on using when he took everything of value from Shinpou's castle, but it was better than being dragged off to face them. A lingering fondness for the only ex-employee he actually thought of as a friend helped his decision making.
> 
> ...



Annie shook her head. "Proposition? I only stayed here temporarily to help these folks, because they helped me. I'm supposed to be on a boat to the Grand Line right now fella. I'm not gonna be your bodyguard again. I ain't goin back to that."  

She pointed towards the flames and black plumes of smoke rising from the palace in the distance. Annie wondered how those pirates were doing. The main fighting seemed to have shifted to the walls of the palace. The sounds of gunfire and explosions punctuated the air, never letting up for more then a few seconds. Even the streets below them had become a buzz with revolt as the citizens openly resisted the Marine oppression. This revolt had officially become a full blown revolution.  "I'll take you there, but after that I'm done checking up on those pirates, I'm leaving."  There was no way she could make it their quickly through all this chaos, and with no clear shortcut available, she decided to make one. 

Annie unstrapped a white canister and loaded it into her custom sniper rifle. "Hold tight. This is gonna be extreme..." Annie muttered. Rek's eyes widened as she pointed the rifle down at the rooftop. Annie took a few seconds to get the angle of the shot right. "What are you do-?"
*
"Airburst Bubble!" *

A giant cannon of compressed air belched forth out of the barrel of Annie's rifle. She and Rek were blasted sky high, kept aloft by a geyser of compressed air. Their assent brought them flying towards the palace grounds. "I really haven't worked out the landing yet, but I'll think of something!" Annie screamed excitedly over the howling wind.  



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Raptor leaned back in his chair as the Fleet Admiral read through his file, or atleast that's what he thought he was doing. He had to admit, he expected a much more stuck up old man, something akin to Sloan. I mean who wouldn't be a prick when you're seated at one of the most powerful positions in the world, but he seemed pretty down to earth.
> 
> As he tossed Raptor's file into the trash he gave him a look of genuine interest and asked him just what made him become a marine. Raptor darted his eyes to the side with a bit of an offended look on his face. This bastard had no right to know his reasoning, it was all his own, but then he peaked back over and decided to level with the old man, "Pirates attacked my home town a long time ago..." he says in an unamused tone, even his own story didn't seem to interest himself.
> 
> ...



Archer nodded sincerely. Clearly this boy had been through quite a lot, not to mention quite chip on his shoulder. Archer himself joined the Marines because it was all he knew, pretty much a family tradition. He came a from a long line of Marines. Archer grinned conspiratorially towards Raptor. "Hmm...well I joined the Marines because I heard women just can't resist the uniform." Archer had eight ex wives to prove it too, three of whom were currently collecting more then half of his weekly paycheck. "Always sign a pre nup kid," he added.    

Archer quickly cleared his throat, deciding to get through the part that he hated most. He didn't enjoy these disciplinary hearing one bit, well except for that time he had Garrick court martialed. That was quite enjoyable. Archer turned his full attention onto Raptor and considered what to do. He certainly had more then enough cause to drum the boy out of the Marines. That wouldn't solve anything however. This boy would probably continue to pursue Pirates with reckless abandon, except outside the law, which could lead to dire consequences. 

"Now then Mister Havok, I can understand your zeal in wanting to combat the pirate menace, I really do. However we shouldn't be reckless either. You were ordered to hold your position, but instead recklessly charged into a situation that cost the men under your command their lives..." Archer paused as he recalled the incident report. It was he who had written the letters of condolence to the families. "...correction their very souls. That is simply inexcusable and must be met with severe consequences." 

Archer sighed and gestured at Raptor's officers stripes. "Lt. Commander Rapaport Havock, by the power vested in me by the World Government, you are hereby demoted to the rank of Lieutenant, effective immediately."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 6, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Rumboar Island!*

*Brolly Brandford*










​
Finally they arrived at their first island in Grand Line. Brolly rushed to the front of the ship to get a better view of what he pictured in his mind, though he was in for a sour shocker. Before him was an ugly, industrialized island, no green, no tropical palm trees and fruits. It was as grey as grey got with a huge dark cloud covering the skies of the island. Brolly stared in silence for the entire time it took the ship to find a place to dock and settled up onto the eerie beach. 

Once they had come to shore Brolly clambered over to the coast like the rest of the crew and began to wander along behind them, eying the scenery with curiosity. What kind of food would a place like this have, even though the others showed such contempt for it, he could not help but be interested. It was his ambition after all, to locate every food and make the biggest and best recipe book known to man. After a few moments of walking along the beach Brolly decided to speak his plan.
“I find yummies now and bring back to ship” He stated simply before he ran off in a random direction towards the town, not waiting to hear the replies of his crewmates. Without a doubt he would get himself lost.

Not too long after Brolly had separated himself from the crew had he indeed gotten himself lost. The enthusiastic chef waddled down the streets of the ghastly city town, his eyes flicking about for any location of possible food supplies. There were less people around than he normally expected in a place this large, and the air felt heavy on his lungs. Running was never a good idea in this place. Eventually he came across a shop and inside a slim ghouly looking back stood behind a counter. Around them were different types of slushy, grey and pale food, like nothing he had seen before.
“You have yummies?” Brolly asked as he looked about he shop sniffing.
*“…I sell food…”* The man achingly replied. 
“I take all your yummies!” Brolly answered back as he held out a hand for the man to pass it over. The thin man looked fairly unconvinced.
*“You have the beli for it all…?” *He groaned. Brolly now wore a confused face.
“…Beli? What beli?” 
*“To pay for the food….”*
“Pay? You no give yummeis to me?” 
*“You buy food… I don’t give it away for free?”*
“Why buy yummies… I not understand”
*“What…”*
“…What?”

And this conversation continued for a while.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 6, 2011)

*Jackal vs. Jessie...*
Jessie scratched her head questioningly as Billy announced her supposed height and weight. "Wow he got it right," she muttered with an impressed face. She had clearly underestimated Jackal's sense of initiative however, as he suddenly rushed her. Jessie's eyes went wide with surprise as she came face to face with the tips of two spear points, one aimed at her mid section, and the other aimed at her throat. 

"SWERVE AWAY!!" J4 screamed from the sidelines, the warlike clone recognizing the attack for what it really was. 

Jessie only had time to move her upper body and twisted herself away from the spear points. Everything happened so fast that she didn't even feel a stab. All she knew was that she definitely managed to avoid the spear aimed at her throat. As Jackal broke to a halt some distance away from her, Jessie turned about to face him. Suddenly a slash wound materialized on the left side of Jessie's torso. Jessie looked down at the wound with a surprised face. 

"I told you!" J4 screamed emphatically.

Joseph tossed away Billy's headphones and grabbed up Billy in a headlock. He shot up to his feet and pumped his free hand into the air, quite humorously shaking Billy up and down like a rag doll. "If you hurt my daughter I'm going to kill you!" he roared at Jackal. The rest of Jessie's family alternated cheering wildly for Jessie, while booing Jackal. 

Jessie rolled her eyes, and her cheeks flushed red with embarrassment, feeling a bit like a ten year old little leaguer having to deal with an overeager sport dad. "It's okay guys. It was just a little nick." She whistled loudly. Right on cue J2 threw her a second shipwright mallet. Jessie caught the heavy device with her left hand. "My turn!" Jessie exclaimed emphatically, before slamming them both into the ground with tremendous force. 

*"Gaia's Wrath!" *

The impact blasted open an impact crater that sent a rippling shockwave traveling through the ground towards Jackal, and causing the very ground under his feet to tremble violently. 

"Oi! Sweetheart that's going to cost me money to repair!" Joseph hollered, still shaking Billy up and down in a headlock.    

Jessie chuckled as she spun around in the air and flung her right mallet at Jackal, noticeably snapping her wrist around as she executed the throw. The mallet spun around in the air like a makeshift boomerang. *"Apollo Strike!" * She angled the throw so that if Jackal tried to leap into the air to avoid the shockwave, he'd have to deal with the mallet. Even if he dodged that as well, the biggest surprise would still be awaiting him if he turned his back to it. After all who would suspect a giant mallet to spin back around like a boomerang, and right into the hands of its owner. 

_Elsewhere in town..._
"Next!" J6 cried. 

A dejected young man with a bouquet of flowers skulked away from J6. The petulant clone sat at a large wooden desk, located off to the side of the town square. Beyond them was a long line of men that double backed around twice. The next one in line, a young man holding a heart shaped box of chocolates, nervously stepped up to the desk. J6 cast him an appraising stare. "Not bad..." she said with a smirk. She grabbed the box of chocolates and tossed it onto a pile of other free stuff that the boys had tried to ply her with to win her affections. "But I prefer maldive chocolates from the South Blue, not that cheap stuff you've got there," she added with clear disdain. 

"Oh sorry..."

"A date with me doesn't come cheap. Do you have a steady income?" she said. 

"Uh not right now, but-"

*"NEXT!"*

J6 sighed, and shook her head impatiently. How was she supposed to rob these gullible boys blind if they didn't have any money to begin with. J6 looked wearily up and down the line. The pickings on Syren Island were getting very slim indeed. "Raise your hand if you *still* have a job?" she cried. Only a few hands shot up, and they belonged to men old enough to be her grandfather. Jessie shoulders slumped visibly. Things were really getting bad on this island if the economy was now starting to affect her interests. Maybe it was time to change tactics. Suddenly J6 felt a sharp twinge in her midsection. That could only mean one thing, Jessie was fighting someone. _Stupid little brute_, she thought to herself, _always getting into fights. _ She suppressed her basic clone instinct to run to Jessie and support her. The days of her playing the obedient lapdog had long since passed.  

*"Next!"*


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie shook her head. "Proposition? I only stayed here temporarily to help these folks, because they helped me. I'm supposed to be on a boat to the Grand Line right now fella. I'm not gonna be your bodyguard again. I ain't goin back to that."
> 
> She pointed towards the flames and black plumes of smoke rising from the palace in the distance. Annie wondered how those pirates were doing. The main fighting seemed to have shifted to the walls of the palace. The sounds of gunfire and explosions punctuated the air, never letting up for more then a few seconds. Even the streets below them had become a buzz with revolt as the citizens openly resisted the Marine oppression. This revolt had officially become a full blown revolution.  "I'll take you there, but after that I'm done checking up on those pirates, I'm leaving."  There was no way she could make it their quickly through all this chaos, and with no clear shortcut available, she decided to make one.
> 
> ...



Rek screamed, but it was no use. He didn't bring any tools that would help him out in a situation like this, and even if he did he was too tired to do anything about his predicament. All he could do now is pray for a miracle.

CRASH

Or a convenient ornamental shrub in the shape of a giraffe. That works too. 

Rek fell off of the giraffe shrub and landed on the ground face-first. It wasn't exactly the most graceful entrance, but that was better than being reduced to a bloody smear on the ground. Annie dropped out of the bush with most of her dignity though. It was like she wasn't even injured. 

"I'd hoped you'd consider accepting my offer my dear Annie, but alas, I was mistaken." He brushed off some dirt from his pants and tried to maintain an hair of nonchalance. Annie wasn't buying it one second. "But it appears your mind is made. I suppose I'll have to find somewhat competent meat shields elsewhere." 

"Good luck to the sucker who takes up your offer."

"Well at least I won't have to deal with your many, many unsophisticated enemies."

"They're better than the crazy bastards  I have to keep away from you while you go off digging for useless junk."

At this Rek couldn't help but laugh. Yes, crazy bastards would be an accurate way to describe the people after him. While Annie was a good shot and one of the few people Rek might trust his life with, her guns wouldn't be enough to protect either of them if they were up against them. 

"Since you're not joining me this is where we part ways." Rek placed his hand inside an inner coat pocket and took out a handkerchief emblazoned with the image of a pair of white feathers intersecting a closed scroll  and ten coins with no markings on them. "You may remember these coins from our little adventure in that small village. I had a man who worked at a mint appraise these coins and he told me that the metal is something he's never seen before in his life. They'res quite tough and incredibly light, and apprently they're almost impossible to tarnish. Think of it as the last salary I still owe you."

"And the hanky?"

"Something to remember me by." Rek smiled, and walked towards the palace. He activated his power, and faded out of people's perceptions.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 6, 2011)

*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Teddy's, Topsville, Grand Line*​
It had been a couple of hours since the panda walked through the doors of Teddy's bar. Now Teddy, if you didn't know, was the bar owner who also worked as the bar tender from time to time. He was an older man, well in his 80's, bald but well mannered and was known for serving the best sake on the island. And in all his years running this place, he had never seen an animal like Semmy. Semmy just walked in to his place, and pretty much took all of the money these pirates had, by by simply playing poker with them. It wasn't that uncommon to just see that, but what followed really surprised the old man.












At one particular point in time the panda started buying everyone drinks, and started ordering songs. It turned into a giant party, Teddy had never seen such a thing. All these rough neck pirates, known throughout the world for their crimes, who could barely keep their self control while being sober, now stood together, sang, danced and drank together. His bar was the loudest one of the island no doubt. And looking on he saw Semmy slam his paw against the table and yell out. "*And after paying for everything I went out, left the stuff there, THEN back in and robbed him!*" "BWAHAHAHA!!!!" The place erupted with laughter as Semmy explained how he did his shopping. Guys started firing out of pistols in to the air, and toasts were done everywhere around the place.

Teddy whipped a glass clean as he looked on at the giant celebration. To his left behind the counter was the source of his satisfaction. What is it you ask? Well all these pirates were dumping all their hard stolen money in to his place, so Teddy would call it his retirement money. And it was all thanks to this panda fella. The singing could be heard everywhere, sending a very positive vibe throughout the island. Yohohoho....


----------



## Noitora (Apr 6, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​

The Knights of Shinpou held the gates strongly, while a good portion of the countries people filled the courtyard and secured the Palace. The entire nation had risen up seeing the rebels fight for them against the corrupted marine organisation and Sheerers regime. He had taken this nation by force without considering that these peaceful people would ever take it back in return. The last remaining marine forces were on the outside of the castle walls, firing towards their enemy with little hope of success, this battle was just about completed on the outside. However on the inside, the elite still danced with the pirates that had come to assist Shinpou. Not to mention Sheerer still stood strong, and if he set off his self destruct ability the entire city would be wiped off the map. Of course only Sheerer knew of this. It was down to those inside the castle now.

  Gawain peered over the wall, his eyes narrowing at the sight coming up the city road. It took him a few moments to truly believe it before he thrust his arm towards the men shooting over the gate. 
_?Clear a path, we?re letting someone in!? _With that, the rebels began to fire relentlessly down the sides of the street, pinning any straddling marines down and allowing the wounded man on the street entrance. Braska Hextor ran as quickly as his damaged body could carry him, dragging the large blade along the ground behind him as if part of his own body. His breath was heavy and brow deep, it wad clearly painful to move this quickly for him.
_?Come on? COME ON BRASKA!? _Gawain yelled out, to grab the mans? attention. Not moments after the rest of the rebels and even the common people who had taken up arms were roaring fro him to hurry, supporting him and cheering him on. A small smile crept onto his lips as he felt himself cheered forward. Before he knew it he was at the castle gates as they opened for him, marines attempting to take this opportunity for their own, though they were quickly pushed back by bullets and arrows, causing them to move back into cover. The knight finally reached the hate and fell through the small gap given to him which was quickly shut after he was safely inside. He fell to his knees panting while several house wives scrambled to him to tend to the most obvious wounds. 
_?You? lucky son of a goat. Lay still, that luck only goes so far.?_

  Suddenly something flew over the wall and crashed off into the gardens of the courtyard. Shocked by the strange invasion several rebels and one of the knights sprinted off in its? direction to see what had entered the castle grounds. Braska blinked as the sight passed over him, whispering something to himself.
?... Annie??? Braska continued to pant, with his arms outstretched and body tended to.
?? How is? everyone?? He groaned in pain. Gawain lowered to his side and patted his shoulder gently while giving him the low down. 
_?We are alive, most the country is here, others have fled to the mountains. The castle is being held down while the pirates fight inside. We were planning on entering at the right moment; a big rush could put the royal family in danger. As far as we know, all that is left in the castle are the elite four and Sheerer, and a few grunts outside the wall.?_ Braska closed his eyes for a moment as his mind went over the situation. After this the marines would not ignore it, someone had to take the responsibility for it all, some ones head had to be on the chopping block. He knew who that someone had to be, Zarick Ganon would have to die in the next life. After a few moments of silence his eyes reopened along with his slightly healed body beginning to rise.
_?Braska? you should remain still??_ Gawain said as he held his arms ready to catch a falling knight. The guardian was quick to shake his head and turn his attention to the castle.
?I can not? not until? I know they are safe? not until Rynia is put to rest? I can not rest? until this over.? With that he took up the blade on the ground and began to drag himself towards the Palace entrance.

 Elsewhere in the courtyard, hidden from sight, a young boy climbed up the side of the castle wall with a rapier at his hip. The dark haired boy finally reached an open window and clambered inside, his eyes darting about. The young boy, Prince Sora el?Grandrea, Braskas? charge had returned to the castle to assist in freeing his family. Taking a deep breath he began to run along the hallways of the palace, towards the centre hall where Raven fought Sheerer.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 6, 2011)

*Shin Yagami *

The half Nihonese boy had spent these last couple of days on this ship owned by a magician. He met up with The Great Majestros on Sleight island but didn't care much for the trickery and showmanship of the man. The reason why he accepted the offer of a ride to another island was the fact that Shin did care for the lovely assistants that accompanied the magician but he was quickly discouraged from trying to "conquer" them when they kept perfoming magic tricks in between every breath they took. 

Shin was far from romantic, but even he couldn't stay in the mood, when doves or flowers kept appearing out of orifices whenever he attempted to make a move. It took about 2 days of being cooped up with these idiots for him to be driven insane, and as soon as a speck of land appeared on the horizon Shin made them land there. Despite their protests, there was some sort of danger involved but Shin didn't care nor bothered to listen. He'd rather die an horrible death than have one more coin pulled out of his ear.

"Yeah, yeah, whatever."He grumbled as he threw his trunk on the beach."if it's so dangerous here I'll have no trouble finding ways of training myself before I manage to score a ride."After a salute he jumped after his trunk, the ridiculously heavy travel chest was then hoisted on his shoulder before he walked deeper into the forest island.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2011)

*A few miles off of Topsville's shore...*

Out in the middle of the sea a large yet basic slavers ship stopped its rowing and stood bobbing up and down in sea water. It was silent in that spot for a few moments when 

*PLOP* 

A ragged raft with a row of barrels strapped onto them by thick ropes fell from the ship. A large wooden pole from the main ship pushed the raft of barrels in the direction of the island before rowing away. 

Goodbye now, my friends! O, if only you knew how happy I was to meet you all!" 

One of the barrels cried out in a high-pitched, honey-sweet tone. 

"I love you all so much! GOODBYE! Captain Boomers! Goodbye Stan! Goodbye Stacks and Beachy and Britches and Li'l Murder... O, Li'l Murder, I fear I'll miss you the most!"

The slaving ship seemed to move its massive oars faster as the Sunshine Missionary Marie Antoinette continued her goodbyes. 

"O, such a wonderful group of colorful people! I only hope that my pleas about the naughtiness of selling people didn't fall on deaf ears."

Marie spoke to no one... unless it were to the other barrels. They didn't respond, being full of nothing but cucumbers. 

Apparently this was the way the slavers in this area smuggled their slaves to the different islands.

As the raft contiued to float toward its intended island, Marie allowed her thoughts to fall back on how she got here. Her heart lost but an iota of its cheerfulness. Things weren't going well. 

"Things started off as light and fluffy as fresh pancakes! I saw the naughty man who burned down that nice little Calm Point Marine Base..." 

Marie got an exaggerated vision of the dark silohoutte of Dante surrounded by hell fire, eyes never so red and laughing a blood-curdling laugh."...I was to convert him...." Suddenly a halo fell down hard on Dante's head, crushing him to the floor. When he stood up, he had a heavenly smile and bright wide eyes. "...and earn my Sugar-Plum Tiara!"  The dazzling heirloom stood rotating on a fluflly cloud while an angelic choir sung in the background. "But then I saw that TOO CUTE PANDA!!! The vision of an Oars-sized Semmy in a pink tutu prancing about in a rich land pulsating with unicorns and hot fudge sundaes and apple pies and love exploded into her mind. 


Suddenly all the visions popped like a bubble."And then when I woke up I was floating out in the middle of the sea! Then I went on my own adventures trying to track the naughty people down...

*-A shot of Marie smiling while feeding emaciated wild children chocalte cake in a savage jungle land-*

"Hee-hee, that was so much fun!"

*-A shot of Marie with both arms wrapped around a group of scantily-clad 'women of the night' in a dark and violent-looking town. Marie was smiling, but the other women were clearly uncomfortable-*

"They were nice!!"

*-A shot of marie smiling with a bowl of batter in her hands, surrounded by wicked pirates and crooks with their swords, pistols and riflies all trained on her head. It looked to be the most filfthy bar imaginable-*

"They were nice too!!"

*-A shot of Marie with only her torso hanging out of the mouth of a huge, eel-like Sea Monster. She was sweating but still smiling-*

O, he wasn't nice!! I could have been killed! Hee-hee!!" 

*-A shot of Marie in a beaver suit dancing among a group of men in black body paint as what she guessed were either midgets or very strong children threw tuna at them. She was on stage-* 

"That was-well, I'm not exactly sure how I feel about THAT adventure..." ​
"But then Captain Boomers came to that island and put me on that ship! Now I have no idea where I am going! Ooohh, *burnt cookies*!"

The blonde pouted cutely within the barrel. This is about as mad as Marie could get. After a few hours of trying, she managed to pry the barrel top off and peeked her blonde little head out slowly. She cried for joy when she saw it. 

"O, surely I am blessed among Sunshine Missionaries, blessed even above Sister Madonna Strawberry who found Cupcake Mountain!"

Before her eyes, docked into a strange-looking island that seemed to be swaying back-and forth so slightly that Marie was sure she was seeing things, that same ship with the naughty man and his crew floated! 

And so the bubbly Sunshine Missionary in a barrel waited with an anticipation she could barely contain as she drifted toward her destiny. 

She paid no heed to the dark wrathful clouds splayed in the sky. 

It seemed a storm was coming.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 6, 2011)

*Green Cloaks~*

Ken cracked his neck side-to-side. “I was cooped up in that jail cell for too long…” He muttered. Upon hearing his new captain’s orders, Ken nodded. “cover your ears…” He told the others. “Power Scream!” Ken opened his mouth and sound waves blasted out of it, knocking marines back and creating a hole in the wall. “Let’s go.” He told the others, walking calmly through the rubble and onwards ahead towards any other marines who got in their ways while they took over the ship.  

*Black Lotus Pirates~*
In the courtyard of the marine base, a swordsman moved quickly through the terrain, cutting through the bodies of marines without any hesitation. Marco growled as more marines poured into the courtyard. “Damn marines! Maybe we should’ve gone with the treasure!” He shouted, angrily, jumping into the air and then slashing downwards, yelling, “Caw of the Raven!” Dark energy shot out of the sword, dividing and forming crows which flew at the first marines, drilling through their bodies. A loud caw could be heard as bodies hit the ground.

“Tch.” He scans the marines, “Is there anyone who can give me a challenge?” He asked, rather annoyed by the fodder that kept getting into his way. The marines gritted their teeth and aimed their rifles, “We’re the pride of this island! We shall not falter!” “Yeah, yeah…” Marco muttered, darting forward again with both of his swords out. Instead of hitting the ground, bodies flew into the air from the power of the slashes. 

“I can keep this all day if you want too!” He told the marines who were in the air. “HOLD UNTIL THE LIEUTENANTS ARRIVE!” They yelled at the top of their lungs, clutching rifles as they fell back down to the earth. They gulp as Marco spins, preparing to cut them into mincemeat. A bullet whizzes past Marco’s head, narrowly missing him. “W-what the hell?” 

The marines hit the ground and look up to see a white-haired man with a smirk on his face walking forward. He carried a gun with smoke coming out of the barrel. “ONE OF THE LIEUTENANTS HAS ARRIVED! DONNIE-SAMA!” The marines rejoiced, standing to their feet and pumping their fists. However, Donnie scoffs. “You’re an embarrassment to this marine base. Expect pay to be docked and more cleaning.” He stated. He then turned to Marco, “So you’re on of the pieces of trash invading this base? You don’t look very strong to me…” 

Marco whipped out both of his swords, “So I’m guessing you’re stronger then these guys.” He said, pointing his sword at the marines who had sour looks on their faces. His blades start to glow with energy and Donnie backs up, his eyes widen. “I already don’t like you.” Marco said, dashing towards the marine and spinning at the same time. He cuts through Donnie’s pistol, dividing it into six pieces, the basic components of a gun. They hit the floor with a loud thud. 

“I’m disappointed.” He told Donnie, looking him into the eye. However, he wasn’t looking at Donnie. He instead saw his back as the marine ran for coverage. Marco rolled his eyes, “Oh great.” He then chased after Donnie screaming, “LEMME CUT YOU!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 6, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

He covered his ears when Ken attacked all those marines and knocked them out"Nice!"he said and began to run through the hall towards the exit trying to find the way to the deck of the ship though when he turned on a corner some marines began to fire their weapons. Apparently they heard the commotion caused by Ken and well actually caused by the entire crew. Immediately Ral jumped aside to the same hall he was in and involved his right arm in blue flames. As soon as the bullets stopped going in his direction he came out once again and threw a punch to the air, in the direction of the marines"Blue flame: fire dragon!"he said and a blue dragon made of flames came out from his arm crashing against the five marines that had the guts to point those weapons at him. 

The poor guys ended with some minor burns around their bodies and knocked out"Ha! that is what you get for challenging me" he said proudly.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 6, 2011)

Cooli said:


> "Did you not learn the first time?" Calmly, Sheerer raised his left hand again. "Left Splitter: Air Wall" Sheerer smirked as he was expecting the same result before, however, his expression soon changed to that of shock, as that shards ripped through the wall of air, and demolished the table in front of him and part of the wall behind him. "Impossible!"
> 
> Haha! Guess you aren't as powerful as you think you are Raven said with a smirk
> 
> ...



Bullets continually assaulted Raven, causing his diamond coating to glow red with heat. _"Dammit. I can't take much more of this"_ he thought. With his shield being heated, it's effectiveness was starting to fail. Slowly but surely, it was being chipped away. _"Think Raven, think. What can I do to stop him?"_ after taking sometime to grasp his situation and come up with a plan, he was ready to act. That's it! Kongou no Barrage! "Where do you think you're aiming? Has defeat finally sunk in!? BWAHAHAHA" Raven simply smirked. A loud cracking sound started to echo throughout the room. However, due to the firing of Sheerer's guns, he couldn't hear the sound. Raven's armor was almost gone "Your end is near. You were a fool to . . . " He was distracted as a few pieces of rubble hit his shoulders. "What's going on?" By the time Sheerer noticed the debris falling, it was to late. "AAAAHHHHHhhh......" The ceiling had collapsed on him. Finally...Now I can go help the others. Raven was holding his side. One of the bullets managed to make it through his shield. As he turned to leave though, the rubble covering Sheerer began to move WHAT THE HELL!?!?!?  As Sheerer rose, he began laughing, a crazed look developing upon his face. "Heh heh...Heh heh heh...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Forget it. Forget my position. Forget my men. Forget my orders. FORGET EVERYTHING!!! If I am to be defeated here, then I'm taking the lot of you with me!!! HAHAHAHA" Sheerer ripped away the remains of his coat, revealing a strange device wrapped around his torso.




*The Royal Family's Prison . . .*

After a while, Kite found herself traveling down a long winding passage way. When she reached the end, it opened up into a rather large dungeon of sorts. This must be the place. Now where... A voice came from one of the many cells. "Young Miss, you must leave this place. It isn't safe here." And who the hell are you? Kite quickly turned to face the cell where the voice came from. From the shadows of the cell, a man dressed in rags appeared. "I am King Kain el'Grandrea. Ruler of this kingdom." You look a little run down to be the King, though this makes my job a lot easier. Stand back a bit. Kite grabbed the hilt of her sword. "You musn't! Should the guard return, your life will be in danger!" Shut it! I came to set you and your family free. Now just sit back and let me do what I came here to . . . Kite sensed an incoming attack, and quickly dodged, by jumping out of the way. A long thin blade pierced the metal cell bar where Kite's head would have been. "You must have some skill as a fighter, if you were able to dodge that attack." said the strange newcomer. He pulled his sword from the bar, which left a small hole, and whipped it in front off. You must be this so called guard. One of Sheerer's little pawns. "Indeed. This man's name is K. A formidable swordsman, and Sheerer's most loyal servant. Young Miss, you should have ran when you had the chance. He's too strong for. . ." Enough. I don't need to hear the ramblings of the peanut gallery. Once I beat this guy, I'll set and your family free.

"This I cannot allow. Upon Lord Sheerer's order, these prisoners must remain here for all time. If you intend to interfere with my master's will, I'll end you here and now." You'll end me here and now, huh? Kite grabbed her sword and quickly lunged for K. I'D LIKE TO SEE YOU TRY!!!! Their blades clashed with force. "Then death shall be your punishment." K parried Kite's sword, and with blinding speed he thrust forward. Kite rolled out of the way, and dropped to one knee. Her cheek was bleeding from the graze she got from K's sword. _"What's with his speed? I couldn't even see his attack coming."_ "Young Miss, his speed is too much for you. You should hurry and lea..." Would you shut up with that already!? I ain't leavin! she turned and yelled. K used the momentary distraction to rush Kite and again thrust his sword Shit! Kite managed to dodge this time. However, K grabbed his sword with both hands and slashed at Kite. She managed to deflect it, but was knocked back and off balance. "Heavens Justice!" Again using his blinding speed, K thrust multiple times, appearing as if he was attacking with multiple blades at the same time. Kite was cut multiple times across her arms, sides and legs, and was sent flying back even further. As she laid on the ground, K (standing as he is in his profile) spoke. "You'll only suffer if you continue to resist. Just accept death and I shall make your end swift and painless." There was a short moment of silence before the slight sound of laughter could be heard. Give up? Kite slowly stood, but the look on her face was slightly different. It looked as if she was starting to enjoy herself. (she looks like she does in her profile) I ain't givin up on shit. This battle is just getting started. with that, she pulled out her second blade. She then quickly rushed towards K, slashing at him with her blades in a cross like pattern. As their swords clashed, the force of Kite's attack shocked K for a moment. Oh come on. Where was all that intent to kill me a minute ago? Kite was seen to still have that same look of enjoyment on her face. She then parried his sword and kicked him in the gut. K slid back, holding his stomach region. "It seems I underestimated you. Something that wont happen again." K took a fencing stance "Heavens Spear"

"Look out Miss! That's the same attack he used before!" With great speed, K thrust forward, his blade seeming invisible to the naked human eye. The sound of metal could be heard violently clashing.

"Im- Impossible. My blade should have been invisible to the naked eye!" Kite had stopped K's attack. The point of his blade stopped at the cross section of Kite's blades. To the human eye, maybe. But to a bird's eye... she lifted her head revealing that her eyes had changed ...your moves are as plain as day. "You may be able to see my blade, but that was my most basic attack. Now feel it's true force. Heavens Justice." As before, K moved with extreme speed. Thrusting his arms so fast that it appeared as if he had twelve arms, and a blade in each of them. Kite, however, simply smirked and charged forward. She dodged each of K's attacks, until she managed to get on the inside Tiger Rush! Gripping her blades backhand, Kite quickly spun twice, slashing K four times across his body. K stood still for a moment, before coughing up blood and falling to the ground. Now then, to set you free.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Archer nodded sincerely. Clearly this boy had been through quite a lot, not to mention quite chip on his shoulder. Archer himself joined the Marines because it was all he knew, pretty much a family tradition. He came a from a long line of Marines. Archer grinned conspiratorially towards Raptor. "Hmm...well I joined the Marines because I heard women just can't resist the uniform." Archer had eight ex wives to prove it too, three of whom were currently collecting more then half of his weekly paycheck. "Always sign a pre nup kid," he added.
> 
> Archer quickly cleared his throat, deciding to get through the part that he hated most. He didn't enjoy these disciplinary hearing one bit, well except for that time he had Garrick court martialed. That was quite enjoyable. Archer turned his full attention onto Raptor and considered what to do. He certainly had more then enough cause to drum the boy out of the Marines. That wouldn't solve anything however. This boy would probably continue to pursue Pirates with reckless abandon, except outside the law, which could lead to dire consequences.
> 
> ...



Raptor clenched his fists tightly, trying to bite his tongue before he said something that got him in a worse situation, "The Marines need some recklessness in them! We can't all just sit around on our asses! We gota' follow our guts!"

He closes his eyes for a moment, "I know I messed up..."
 visions of his crew's bodies pop up in his mind, all because of the damn Devil King... "But I can't just stop now,"  he removes his officer stripes and drops them on the table, "Demote me, it's fine," it was no easy task rising to the rank of Lt. Commander, and it was a bit upsetting to have to take a step backwards but there were much more important things to the marine.

"I'd like to request the position of Commander of a new crew," he says without a spark of hesitation, despite the fact that he got his previous crew completely wiped out just the other day...

"I'll take whoever, it doesn't matter. Rejects, weaklings, as long as they'll follow me I'll take them," he says with a look of determination. 



Cyckness said:


> *A few miles off of Topsville's shore...*
> 
> Out in the middle of the sea a large yet basic slavers ship stopped its rowing and stood bobbing up and down in sea water. It was silent in that spot for a few moments when
> 
> ...



*With The Devil King...*

As the Pirate Captain strolls through the streets he lets out a mighty, *"Achoo!"* though as he sneezes flames fly out of his mouth and burn the ground in front of him, "What the hell was that?" he questions as he places a cigarette in his mouth and lights it.

He continues to walk and randomly stretches his arm out and grabs a man walking along, "You," he says looking him right in the eyes, "There are many bars here, which one contains the most vicious criminals?"

The man gulps, "Well they're all filled with their fair share of hardened criminals, but Cryptic's Bar down the road is known for it's-" Dante chucks the man through a nearby building, "That's all I'll be needing."

The Devil King spots the dark painted bar up ahead, many jolly rogers spray painted on the walls of the outside. He struts through the doors and takes a seat at the bar.

"You lost kid?" the bartender questions, "No, this looks about right," he says, not even looking in the bartender's direction, he is too busy scanning the bar. He leans against the bar as he looks at the faces, "Well you wana' drink at least?"

"I truly doubt you have what will quench my thirst..." he says, balancing the cigarette in his mouth as he speaks. He stares into the eyes of each and every pirate with a glare strong enough to pierce their souls.

"Who the hell is that?" one gruff looking man questions.

"I just can't put my finger on it...But I've definitely seen his ugly mug before."

*"Gihahaha, ya sure are starin' daggers boy,"* a 10 foot tall man with odd brown leathery skin says from the seat next to him, "Oh I plan on doing much more than stare old man..." he says without even looking in his direction, he keeps his focus on the other bar goers.

*"I'd be careful who ya mess with kid,"* he downs the large mug of beer before slamming it onto the bar top, *"Or ya could end up losin' more than ya bargained for..."* he turns and reveals that his right eye, ear, arm, and foot are all robotic. His robotic eye lights up with a bit of red, *"So kid, what's the game plan..."* he says in a dark tone with a widening grin.

"Your words and freakish appearance have really help me see the light old man," he rises to his feet and slowly begins to step forward until he reaches the center of the bar. He takes a drag of his cigarette before making his announcement, *"Listen up closely drunks and weaklings,"* the few pirates that weren't already eying Dante look over towards him.

*"I've come to inform you all that I will be taking the throne as Pirate King, and from there the Ruler of the World,"* he cracks his neck, *"And if any of you fools have a problem with your future King than feel free to stop forward..."*

The entire bar bursts out into laughter, all but the cyborg from before, who simply watches on with a grin, "I suppose I should ignore their laughter...As I know that I am destined to take the throne..."

*"Bah, since when is der rules ta being a pirate! Do whatever ya damn please! Gihahahaha!"*

Dante scowls at the man, "Oh don't worry, I plan on it..." he holds out his arms and the ground begins to shake, "What's goin' on?" one man asks as the laughter halts.

"I'll tell you what's going on...*Hell's Fury,"* there is silence before pillars of fire begin shooting out of the ground, burning the pirates one by one.

"How is he-GAAAAAH!" one man shouts as he is burned alive, "Wait...Wait I recognize him now...That's, that's The Devil King!" 

"The Devil King?! The rookie with a bounty of 43 Million!?!"

*"43 Million you say?"* he holds out his hand and a portal opens behind him, "Not bad, but I think we can do better..." a pair of red eyes appear from within the portal, a giant lizard's hand stretches out before the entire spike tailed creature shoots out and begins ripping through the pirates.

*"GIHAHAHAHA! I gota' admit kid, I like yer style!"*


----------



## Noitora (Apr 7, 2011)

*Part I*

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Combination!*

*Thrush vs. Kerrin*​
“Shhiiiiitttt!!” Thrush yelled out as he darted round and round the gamble room, explosions skimming his ankles at every step. Kerrin sat upon a raised section of the room, skimming through the cards in his hands, his expression less impressed than before. Thrush finally found himself a safe place and stand, and slammed one hand to the ground to steady himself. His eyes flicked to Kerrin with his teeth gritted, the bastard was not taking him seriously at all.
“Hey, we’re supposed to be fighting, get off your ass!” Kerrin lingered his alluring gaze onto the young pirate, a brow curving upwards.
_“Fighting? Do not make me laugh. You got close to me once, that is only once. Miracles only happen, once.”_ He repeated as he slowly rose to full height, sorting the cards in a flashy manner as he spoke.
_“The game is almost over, I may have many more tricks up my sleeve in this room of mine, but I doubt you’ll last long enough to see them. Though I should warn you, where you stand down simply has a delay.”_ Wit that Thrushes’ eyes widen as a concrete pillar suddenly fire out of the wall and collided with his side. The young pirate was sent flying across the room, blood flowing from his mouth as he wore a dazed expression. A loud slamming sound echoed round the room as Thrush impacted with the opposite side of the room, sliding down it to a sitting position on the floor. 

_“You entertained me for a while, but all good things must come to an end” _Thrush opened his eyes slowly to see a tall figure standing in front of him. Kerrin had come to deliver the final blow himself. 
_‘Dammit… it aches… way to much… just a bit longer…’_ The rattling of his body and mind still kept Thrush in a temporary stun, unable to resist the coming doom. The Trickster let out a small sigh as one of the cards slid from his sleeve and formed into a silver blade. He lowered the tip towards the pirates’ throat and spoke one last time before taking a life.
_“This is goodbye.”_

 Before he could deliver the finishing blow a slim arrow flew through the air and knocked the thin blade off course. Kerrin darted his eyes in the direction of the nearby doorway to see a partly dressed woman firing a variety of more arrows his way. In quick reaction he threw his blade towards a mark on the wall and a series of dart boards exposed themselves from the ceiling and began to swiftly move to block each arrow from hitting the well dressed marine. Kerrin leapt back onto his raised ground wit the defence system circling him while Snipe, the saviour, skidded to Thrushs’ side and helped him to his feet.
“Get up would you; do not expect me to carry you!” She snapped while she knocked another arrow, her attention turning to Kerrin. The younger pirate forced himself up the wall and wiped the blood from his chin. His eyes bulged as he saw how torn her clothes were, but forced his attention on the mission. 
“What does this guy do, play cards with you or something?” Snipe said with a hint of sarcasm. Thrush laughed nervously, scratching the back of his neck. 
“Ah, noooo~ the whole room is rigged with traps… and he has complete control.” Snipe wrinkled her nose, a dark aura coming over her. The thought crossing her mind, why did she enter this damn room? 
_“Come…”_ Kerrin raised both his hands, cards shuffling in each. “… Let us see how the new darling fares, shall we”


*Parrot vs. Verria*​
 Parrot continued to leap backwards firing his rifle with his amplified rounds while Verria continued her relentless assault, blade being swung and narrowing missing him with courses of fire. She was able to deflect the majority of shots with her ice shield, the freezing ability slowing the bullets down before impact and keeping them from piercing her defence. It seemed like a stale mate, Parrot too quick with constant firing, while Verria was able to keep pressing him. No, it was not a stale mate, Parrot would run out of ammo eventually, and he knew it. 
At the moment his back connected with a wall, stopping his movements.
_“You’re open!”_ She said sternly, thrusting her blade forward as she launched her body towards him. The flames began to twirl around the blade itself and heat the sword for impact. A blow like that would kill for certain. Just before contact was made Parrot slipped down the wall and pushed himself along the floor with one hand, the other held his rifle upwards towards the female marine above him. 
“Nope, you are” He said calmly, this clearly being part of his counter attack. He fired a round up towards her, though her own quick reflexes allowed her to twist her body enough for her ice shield to deflect the shot, but also be knocked from her arm and sent flying down the corridor. 

Verria twirled to her feet after bouncing off at the wall while Parrot made a point to take position between her and her shield.
“Without your defence, it is as good as over. Would be best if you surrendered” Parrot stated rather nonchalantly. Verria frowned deeply before pointing her blade towards him.
_“Surrender is not an option; I fight for something bigger than I, and something I believe in. You would not understand! A simple pirate like you!” _She almost yelled while preparing herself for another clash. Parrot raised one his brows rather curiously while resting his gun onto his shoulder in a relaxed fashion.
“A simple pirate like me, hm? Then educate me… why is it you fight?” Verria stood silent for a moment, unsure of how to answer.
_“Father, Captain Sheerer, commands it. I do not go against his sword of justice.”_ She began, Parrot was unconvinced however.
“Justice? From what I can tell, he seems like a guy who lacks justice. People caged up, people wanting to free their royal family. You heard those cheers outside; those were Shinpou people, why do you think they cheer?” While his confidence seemed impossible to waver, Verrias’ was clearly weakening. “I understand, you fight because you’re ordered to, you have respect for duty… But what your father is doing is not justice.”
_“What would you know, pirate!?”_ She quickly snapped back as she swung her blade to the side, he flames burning the wall. Her anguish was projected in her weapon quite efficiently.
“You’re right… I’m here because my Captain wanted to help Braska, help this country. But I’ve only been here a few hours and I’ve seen what this country has been reduced to… I wonder… how do the people who live here feel… wonder if they were even asked.” Parrot scratched his chin in mock thought, his sharp eyes lingering to Verria whose blade had lowered now, her eyes on the ground and brow turned melancholic. She did not want to fight, he could see that, but her duty commanded it. A torn woman.  
“In any case, the Captain will beat Sheerer soon anyway.” Just then Parrot realised his mistake. Her eyes flared up and her resolve kicked in, she quickly raised her blade and dashed towards him like a bullet. Parrot clicked his teeth as she was already on top of him, doing what he could to protect himself from the oncoming blow.

_“Then I will kill you and get to my father!”_


*
Raven vs. Sheerer*​
 The Captain of the Uccello Pirates blinked at the strange device that was attached to the marines’ torso. Power surged through it, pulsing like a vein trafficking blood, feeding it all into the centre. He wasn’t completely aloof however; he knew that device, what it was, was going to be something dangerous. He moved into his fighting stance preparing to tear out some diamond abilities upon seeing what Sheerer was capable of. Sheerer laughed manically, both arms held upwards with his fingers curled. He focused his attention on Raven before him.
_“To think, a maggot like you pushed me to this. Die worm!”_ Suddenly a powerful beam exploded from the centre of the machine, Raven yelped and leapt out of the way narrowly avoiding being pierced. He flicked his eyes quickly to his left to see the damage, a hole burnt straight through the ground, before focusing intently on his enemy. He could not afford to be lax here. Any slip up would spell out his doom. He swiftly rose up his hands and called out.
“Kongou Kongou no Bullets!” Bullets fired from his fingertips in the form of diamonds, though the laser was quickly fired again, the bullets disappearing from sight as they touched the unbelievable hot beam.
“What… the…” Raven said with a frown. The energy that thing was producing was enough to wipe out diamonds, who knew what it could do to people, buildings, the entire island. If he was truly intent on destroying anything Raven had to stop him here, if he did not they’d all die. 

  From a nearby balcony the young prince, Sora stumbled into the hall where the battle raged. Raven sprinting around the room avoiding the beam that chased him each step. Though in continued to cut out at certain points. The prince watched eagerly as the fight raged below, he would find his opening and save the nation himself, save his family. As prince of Shinpou, he had the responsibility. The one Braska always spoke of. The King must protect his people. Below Raven continued to fight, studying Sheerer closely, looking for his own opening. 
_‘Dammit! I can’t keep running around like this, he fires for a period of time, and then he stops, recharging? Whatever it is, when he stops, that is my opening!’_ Thought Raven as he plotted his next strike. Just as he predicted, after narrowly having his coat burnt through somewhere, the beam stopped. As if his life depended on it the Captain twisted his body and threw himself towards Sheerer with his fist raised.
“Take this!” He roared out as he closed the distance. Just before the impact a dark smirk grew over the marines lips.
_“Who do you think I am brat!?!”_ The elder gentleman’s own right hook slammed forward into Ravens’ stomach and sent him flying across the hall and rolling along the ground. Sheerer threw his head back in laughter as he prepared to fire his laser once more.
_“This is your limit, boy. I am not about to lose so easily to a rookie, I’ve was fighting the pirates of the sea and on Grand Line before you were even born. Such obvious tricks like that won’t work on me.”_

 The Captains beam was once again charged and he moved the aim into position. His senses tingled, and Ravens mouth dropped open and from Sheerers back a young boy thrust a rapier towards the marines back. Though the older mans reflexes were too much for the untrained boy. Sheerer twisted his body smoothly and grabbed the rapier in his hand before using it to throw the boy through the air as target practice for his torso beam.
_“Ha, the prince! A shame!”_ Sheerer taunted as the beam exploded from his torso towards the mid floating prince. Soras’ eyes widened as his death spiralled towards him, though he was saved at the last second, caught in the grasp of a larger man who rolled along the ground holding him tightly. Sora gazed in awe at his saviour, none other than his Guardian, Braska Hextor, bloodied and beaten holding him tightly in his arms.
“B-braska!?” The body as able to choke out. The Knight moved his back to Sheerer while standing defensively in front of Sora.
“Prince… I… fulfil… my duty…” The young prince was still stunned by the situation, happening so quickly. 

Sheerer on the other hand was enraged by it, a man turning his back on him. He quickly aimed his laser towards Braskas’ back as he prepared to fire.
_“Such intrusions, enough of this!” _There was the sound of metal breaking; energy fluxing and he could almost swear he heard a man smirk. The marine Captains’ eyes lowered to his torso, the sight of a diamond sword thrust deeply into it. His eyes followed down the length of it and settled of the Crimson Raven holding it at arms length thrust into the machine.
“I guess you get a little lazy in old age, eh?” Raven said with a slim smile on his lips. Sheerer never even had a chance to yell out in anger as the power began to overflow. Suddenly the beams began to fire in every direction, ripping through the supports of the castle like butter. Raven cursed and quickly dodged to avoid any laser in his direction and rushed to Braskas’ side. 
“You’ve really been going wild, Old man, let’s get outta here.” With that Raven and the prince moved to support the wounded knight and the trio made a dash for the exit. Sheerer on the other hand fell onto his back, the beams still going wild as the energy became too much. He could not even touch it to set off the self destruct; he was pinned on his back with only the pain of the energy frying his body left to comfort him.

The castle began to collapse around them, it was not long until it was completely in rubbles.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 7, 2011)

*Mist Island - Grand Line*

*Orland Bloo** and Naomi Void

*His eyes was fixated on a row of cans, carefully placed on a table several feet away. He focused on the second from the left. "The only thing that exist is you and your target." he reminded himself. With a fluid movement of his left hand, he positioned it, palm first, towards the second can from the left.

He felt a warmth slowly building inside him as he focused. Only you and your target.
He felt the warmth crawling upwards, into the palm of his hand. Push!

He pushed his palm forward a few inches toward the can. All the cans toppled over.

"Damn! Not only did I bearly move them, I didn't even manage to hit one without hitting the others." he frowned, kicking up some dirt off the ground.

Naomi smiled, then walked over to him with a device that looked two tone dials connected with a bent stick. 

"When I see you, I see a doll" she said with a teasing voice. Then changing back into her motherly smile. "So whenever you are trying to act towards your friends, thing about me, and know that I can see the real you."

She then gave him the headset.

"This is just a hunch, but I think you have trouble, not with your focus, but your control. You release your haki at the wrong time. Therefore, I want you to try listening to music while you train. It might help you release your haki in tact with your breathing, body movement and focus."

A little hesitant, he put them on and pressing the left tone dial (they are connected, so if one is turned on, the other one will turn on as well).












As the sound filled his ears, he calmed down. Then he focused on the task at hand. He closed out anything but the sound and the target. "I am the sound." he thought to himself. Then, he unleashed. The first can flew off, hitting the ground many feet away. Then again, then again, until every can was gone.

A big grin appeared on his face.​


----------



## Chaos (Apr 7, 2011)

*Jackal, Syren Island*

Jackal raised his eyebrows in surprise as only one wound appeared on Jessie, and that one not even being a stab but more a sidelong slash. The girl was strong indeed, and fast. And she had about 10 coaches on the sideline, most notably her father, who was presently holding Billy in some kind of chokehold while moving his arm up and down and yelling threats at Jackal and a fighting-experienced girl Jackal presumed was a sister of Jessie, though the likeness was a bit too scary.

Billy let out some kind of gagging sound but Joseph Roseo didn't seem to notice. "People tend to get hurt in fights, ossan. You really think I was going to fight without anyone getting hurt? That would be an insult to my opponent." Jackal remarked offhandedly, his focus never leaving Jessie, who was now wielding two huge hammers instead of one. What was she planning? Hammers, especially of the huge kind were no match for lighter weapons in close combat against an opponent who was more trained with their weapons. While Jackal didn't doubt the girl had used these things far more often (the huge things didn't even seem to put a strain on her arms) he also was quite sure she wasn't as proficient with them as he was with his spears.

The answer came soon enough. Jessie smashed both the hammers into the ground with a devastating crash, with enough force to create an enormous shockwave. Jackal was surprised, but still managed to get up into the air to avoid being blown away. The spectators were less lucky though. Billy, Joseph and those strangely alike sisters of Jessie were blown over by the heavy shockwave. Jackal didn't notice. He was far more focused on the mallet spinning towards his head with a violent speed. He had no doubts that there would be little remaining of his head if the thing hit home. A split second to act.

*"One Spear Style: Helicopter Blade!"*

Jackal moved one spear downwards to stop it from impeding his other move, then spun around his other spear above his head with a heavy swing, rotating it in his hand like a man possessed. He could feel the wind pass beneath his pulled up legs as the heavy mallet flew past spinning just underneath him. She was good alright. Jackal just didn't get why she'd just thrown away one of her weapons. The smile on Jessie's face told Jackal why before he heard the swishing sound of the hammer returning behind him. Jackal immediately stopped his spinning movement and dropped to the ground like a stone. Not fast enough.

The mallet touched Jackal's right shoulder on its return trip, and even though the touch was tiny, Jackal was tipped over from his planned path. He was forced to roll over his newly hurt shoulder, no easy feat with two spears. But this was great. This girl could fight, alright. Jackal ignored the sting in his shoulder as he rolled and jumped into a dash immediately, once again running with full speed for Jessie. This time his plans were a little different though. This girl had proven herself worthy of the real thing. A grin appeared on his face. 

*"Two Spear Style: Double Cross"*

Never slowing his dash, Jackal closed the distance to Jessie. He angled his two spears at the same place on her body, solar plexus, and stabbed in from both the right and the left at the same time, spears angled exactly opposite to the other, one from the upper right, one from the lower left.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 7, 2011)

*Enter Marcus D. Crow*

"Finally, land ahead. Good I was getting hungry." Marcus spoke aloud as his small boat continued towards the small island he could see not far ahead. He had been sailing for a week since the last time he had seen land and was ready to get a bite to eat and a drink. He looked up and noticed the clear, calm blue sky with numerous sea gulls flying around.

As he reached the beach of the island he got off his boat and looked around. There was a path ahead that seemed to lead to a village, however he noticed a marine ship docked further up the beach which seemed to stretch around the entire perimeter of the island. He started to walk in the direction of the village. He wasn't bothered in the slightest by the presence of the marines on the island, he needed food.

As he reached the small village a sign at the end of the path said welcome to bodhum village. "Well at least I know what the place is called now." He continued into the village and to the restaurant at the east end of the village. He entered the restaurant and his eyes looked over it. Customers were eating and drinking and telling jokes, but what caught his attention were no less that 6 marines in the north-east corner of the restaurant. He walked up towards the desk when he overheard some of the marine's conversation.

"And then lieutenant bone arm gutted the pirate bastard," said one of the marines next to the window. _Lieutenant_ thought Marcus as he reached the desk and cleark said "what can I do for you sir," she said hearing someone walk up and turned around to ask him what he wanted, however when she actually looked at him she gasped and that got the attention of the other customers and the marines. This didn't seem to bother Marus.

"I'll have anything that has meat on it." Marcus said uncaring of the people's strange reactions. He had already pulled out money to pay(which he had stolen from an idiot pirate who had heard of him and tried to kill him for trying to ignore him.) Suddenly he noticed the marines pulling a piece of wanted paper out of his pocket out of the corner of his eye. From there he couldn't exactly exactly tell who it was a picture though he had a sneeking suspicion it was of him. While he didn't have a bounty he had built up quite a reputation.

"Hey you," the marine who had the piece of paper said and stood up he and his marine fellows drawing weapons. From there all hell broke loose.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaja said:


> _*Shingo F. Stede ~ Great Blizzard Gaol, grand Line*_​
> Looking at the scene from a birds perspective one could see a injured Shingo, barely standing, a man named Hawkins holding an empty water gun, and the chief guard Jabu looking at Shingo. Jabu was an overwhelming opponent. A brutal striker, who had no problem fighting in the cold conditions of the Great Blizzard Gaol. He was a seasoned boxer, known throughout the Grand Line for his skills and punching power. And yet he had to wonder how did this guy, this unranked, unnamed boxer take his punches and still manage to stand. And still challenged him after all of it?!?
> 
> Jabu's stoic nature, on the outside, remained as he walked towards Shingo. But deep inside a small question was asked. "*Do my punches hurt this guy?*" Looking on he saw a young man, a prisoner of the Great Gaol. He had punch marks all over his body, he had taken several direct attacks from Jabu, and yet he was still there, the same ferocious look in his eyes. Shingo continued to look at Jabu, through his now very messy hair. Deep breaths were released by the young man as he put his hands up.
> ...



Hawkins leveled the water gun at Jabu, and fired. "Take this!" Hawkins cried victoriously. A trickle of water sputtered out of the nozzle however. Hawkins eyes bugged out from behind his spectacles. Jabu stared at Hawkins blankly, but Hawkins could feel the anger starting to radiating from the man's eyes. Hawkins slowly backed away from the crazy Eskimo, but then he felt that familiar and violent jolt in the back of his brain. Hawkins body spasmed back and forth. Instantly he could see it in his minds eye, a pitch back void all around him. In the center of the void was a glowing ember, radiating with blue fire. _Someone's in my range,_ he realized with wonder. Hawkins floated towards the glowing ember, reaching out and grabbing the intense flame with both his hands. Intense heat radiated up and down his arms causing him to scream wildly in pain. 

All this felt like to an eternity to him, but in the real world only a second had passed. Hawkins eyes snapped open. Both Jabu and Shingo stared at him questioningly. Hawkins stared down at his shaking palms, he could feel it, but he couldn't tell what kind of power it was. Whatever the case he needed to act fast before the user got out of his range. Hawkins removed his spectacles and grinned at Jabu. 

*"Mimic."* 

Hawkins just reacted on pure instinct, letting his unique devil fruit sense guide his actions. He took a deep breath, causing his lungs to swell to twice their size. Hawkins eyes widened with concern. _This is weird!_ Suddenly he expelled the air from his lungs in a great burst. A soccer ball sized bubble of air shot from his mouth and slammed into Jabu's mid section. The bubble exploded, and blasted the Eskimo off of his feet. "Oh that's an interesting power...the bubble fruit," Hawkins muttered curiously. All at once however he felt that same jolt in his brain again, and then nothing. Whoever the user was they had strayed back out of his range. Meanwhile Jabu groaned in pain and unsteadily climbed back to his knees, clutching his midsection tightly with his right arm. Hawkins started to slowly back away again. He looked sheepishly towards Shingo. "Uh yeah, that was just a one time deal. It's on you now buddy." Hawkins exclaimed. 

_Close by..._
Rose charged up the Southern Mountain path, followed closely by Ten. "My nakama are around here somewhere I just know it!" Rose shouted. She didn't know how she knew this, but she still felt it with every fiber of her being nonetheless. Out of nowhere a fast moving figure appeared over Rose and kicked her away, cackling with shrill laughter. 

"KUUUUUWAAAA!"  

Rose staggered back several feet but quickly regained her balance, feeling like she had just been hit in the chest by a sledgehammer. Ten broke to halt beside her, as a giant emperor penguin landed in front of their path. The penguin had long and bushy yellow eyebrows, and wore a black belt around its rotund waist. Rose's eyes went wide with wonder. "You're the talking penguin from before!" she screamed with delight. Ten shook her head with a look of slight caution. "He's also the Vice Warden...Master Quam."

Quam pointed a flipper at Ten. "How dare you betray the World Government, and aid a prisoner?! Your master will not be pleased. This is the end of the line for you both!" 

"Join me!" Rose exclaimed.

"KUUUWAAAA! Foolish girl, why would I join my lessers?!" Quam took on a fighting stance. He raised his flippers at them, waving Rose and Ten on. "You ever heard of Fishman Karate? Well I'm the ultimate master of *Fisherman* Karate! KUWAAAAAAAAA!" 

Rose thumbed her nose at him. "After I wallop ya penguin guy, you'll have no choice but to join my crew!" She formed a bubble under her feet, *POP!* and propelled herself towards Quam. Rose formed a spinning bubble in each of her palms and slammed them at the Penguin. *"Bubble Piston!"* 

Quam squared himself up with Rose like a sumo wrestler, and thrust both his palms forward, meeting Rose's spinning bubbles head on. *"REJECTED!" * Rose's bubbles exploded in her own face, and she was blasted back with overpowering force. She flew headfirst into a giant frozen boulder. Rose swung her dazed head around and formed a bubble between herself and the boulder, crashing into its super elastic surface and spring boarding to the ground in a heap. She quickly climbed back to her feet, her face blackened slightly, and blood trickling down the side of forehead. She wiped the trickle of blood with the back of her hand and grinned at Ten. "You weren't kidding about these Chief Guards!"  

"KUWAAAAAA! Bow to the master!" Quam laughed, twirling himself about like a dancer, and waving on both Rose and Ten.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 7, 2011)

*Shin Yagami*

The swordsman peered around, the island showed little sign of life, besides the forest all he could see was an mountain in the center of the island. Had he stayed longer he might've noticed some movement but by then he had ventured deeper into the forest already. Looking for a way to train himself, the tons of push ups and other repetitive exercises he had been limited to before on the ship  had made him braindead and he was looking for something to break the monotony and perhaps even challenge him.

It may not look like there would by any challengers as the island seemed pretty much deserted, but if this place was dangerous, he was at least expecting some killer kiwi-gorillas or something.

The deeper he made it into the forest, the more this weird feeling crept of. Not only seemed this awfully quiet, but it felt a bit too quiet. Like something was going on here, and as if there was something lurking out there but as he was glancing around to figure out if there really was somebody out there. Some weird rumbling in the distance caught.

Desiring to figure out what was going on, he made his way towards the middle of the island. Unknown to him though, from a distance, he was being tracked by a predator.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 8, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol/Ten and Rose vs. Quam*

"Even with me here, the odds of us winning are only about 28%. Quam was once the head warden of this place. It's safe to say that he is even more powerful than most of the Chief Guards." As usual, Ten said all of this rather casually. 

Rose frowned at the girl's statement. "You're a downer," she said sending sending a slap to the back of Ten's head.

"You're not getting away. And once I get you..." He pointed to Ten. "...I'll send you back to Volk in pieces. He fixes you all the time. He can do it again." He cracked his knuckles (flippers...) as he started to draw closer to the two girls. Out of nowhere, he was suddenly hit in the back of the head by something. "Quaah!"

The object that hit him fell into the snow. It suddenly started flapping about wildly. It was Dapper. "Oh holy crap it's cold! Where the devil am I?!" 

"Mr. Dapper, what are you doing here?" Dapper looked up at Ten, and quickly slapped her in the head with his wing. "You left me behind again! Stop wandering off!"

"I do apologize." She motioned over to Rose. "This is Rose. I'm assisting here. But later I'll have to kill her. So it's somewhat of an exercise in futility."

"Oh....kay," Dapper said blankly.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 8, 2011)

_*Brandy Evergreen~*_

?AH. That?s understandable, Pattaya-san.? Brandy told the goat-man after hearing his explanation. However, apparently this nice suit had been not been meant for her. ?Oh, dear? Should I return this to Kaizo-san?? She asked Pattaya. The marine quickly shook his head, no, and Brandy shrugged. ?I don?t know how the suit was in my room, though? Perhaps this hotel really is haunted by a mischievous spirit of some sorts?? 

Brandy then looked at AImi. The marine was a rather strange one; he was an Okama male thus he considered himself female in mind. He was somewhat unsettling, but Brandy did like having another ?girl? in the squad. She returned his winking gesture and said, ?Indeed.?

*XMS~*
Anya took a few steps back as she analyzed Mal?s new metallic form. This apparently was the power of the Absorbing fruit. The larger man grinned at her, ?With my fruit?s power I can absorb ANY substance, material, and surface on this planet.? He stated, raising his left arm and as he looked down at it, his arm shifted into a gigantic metal hammer.

?I can also manipulate that material once it is part of my body.? He swung with the giant hammer at Anya who was smart enough to dodge. She leaped over the hammer and raised her fist, ?Crystal knuckles!? She crystallized the black gloves she was wearing and slammed her fist into Mal?s face. It created a small scratch but the pirate merely focused and mended it back in place. ?Sorry, but I can also regenerate that substance as well.? 

He swung with the hammer once again, this time landing a hit and knocking Anya into the side of her body and through a wall. ?Damn it?? She muttered, standing up and wiping the blood from the edge of her mouth. It takes her a moment to regain her breathe, but she does. However, Mal walks towards her, his hammer-arm transforming his fist into a spiked ball. 

?Oh and did I forgot to mention that if you don?t beat me within the time limit set on her collar,? He gestured to the lady, ?It goes boom.? Mal stated, simply. Anya?s eyes widened. She had failed to notice the collar on the hostage. It was an explosive collar, a design used on slaves in the Sabaody Archipelago area. ?You couldn?t even leave the other hostage alive, despite knowing that his collar would kill him eventually? You bastard!? Mal merely shrugged. 

?Unlike you marines, we don?t try and hide who we?re.? Mal slammed his spiked fist into the ground, creating several cracks which shook up Anya?s balance. He then ran forward, with a burst of speed and sent his left hand towards her. Anya was wise enough not to try and match the blow, so she moved to the side and kicked at Mal?s stomach. She jumped back, the pain incredible. Mal began to laugh at Anya, ?Hahahahahaha!? 

Anya gritted her teeth, ?Don?t laugh at me!? She yelled, angrily. However, Mal continued to do so. Anya shook her head and cracked her knuckles, ?Crystal Armor!? The space around her body became crystallized, forming into a sleek sheet of armor. The light bounced off her armor, making it seem many colors instead of simply one. ?I?ll destroy you.? She told Mal. She charged at the man of metal and punched him in the jaw. Mal staggered back, his laughter stopping at that moment. 

Mal looked down at Anya, his eyes wide in anger. His jaw was dented and he says, ?Now I smash.? Both of his arms became hammers and he yells, ?Double Hammer!? The two hammers are swung at Anya, but they stop. Mal looked down at his arms, ?What the hell?? Anya held both of his arms in place, ?I can crystallize even metal.? She said with a grin and Mal sees crystal crawling up both of his arms. He screamed and jerked his arms back, but he couldn?t. ?Shit!? He yelled, however a grin forms on his face. ?Absorb!? He said and his body started to glow with energy, transforming into the same crystal substance that Anya had been covering him in.

He ripped his arms from Anya and shoots crystal spikes out of his left arm towards Anya. Anya twisted to the side, dodging two of the spikes, but the last one went into her gut, she coughed up blood and hit the ground. ?Shit?? Mal walked forward, a mad grin on his face, ?You?ve been bested! By your own power too! How humiliating is that marine?? He raises both of his crystal hands to smash Anya into the ground and he sends them down upon her, but suddenly he cannot move. It?s as if he is frozen in place. 











Anya looked at him, grinning. Mal?s eyes widen, ?W-what are you doing!?? He asked, frightened. Anya stood up and says, ?I?m able to manipulate any crystal that I create?Since you absorbed some of the crystal I used, I guess I can manipulate your body now? Really, you should?ve been savvier?? Mal grits his teeth, trying to move, but it is useless. ?DAMN IT!? His body was locked in place and it was about to get worse. Anya smiled, ?Let me show you the true power of the Crystal fruit.?

She held out two fingers, imitating scissors and cut the air. Mal felt a sharp stabbing pain as a gash was created on his arm. He yelled out in pain, but was unable to regenerate the crystal he lost. Anya prevented that. She slammed her fists into the man and he hit the ground. She then slammed her knee into his jaw, once again, breaking it. 

This time he couldn?t simply heal it and be done. He had to deal with it, he hit the ground hard. Anya made him stand and cracking could be heard when he did. Mal?s arms continued to move on their own, this time turning on the person they were attached too. He punched himself countless times and on the final punch, Anya kicked as well, knocking Mal out from the pain. His body remained crystal, though. Anya ran over and quickly cuffed him, ?Normal cuffs will have to do for now. I?ll get Seastone cuffs later.?

She stated. She then pulled out the keys from Mal?s pocket and used it to open the noble woman?s collar. She sadly looked at the other body, which she was unable to save. ?I?m sorry?? She muttered. ?Oh, thank you, thank you, you great woman!? The noble yelled, tears running down her face? She helped to the woman to her feet and Anya said, ?Hurry and get off the boat, there?s another ship waiting for you. I?ve still got stuff to take care of, like checking on the rest of the squad??


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 8, 2011)

"I'll just tell you pathetic fools once and once only. Put the weapons and walk away."  Marcus said in a dead serious tone of voice as he turned to face the standing marines. The marines all laughed loudly and then one said in an arrogant tone.

"In case you haven't noticed, scum we have you outnumbered 6 to 1. Now you are wanted for the murder of multiple marines all over East blue and we are taking you in, dead or alive," he stressed his point by aiming his rifle at Marcus which signalled to the others to do the same. Marcus just scoffed at the man.

" Your right there are only 6 of you, not nearly enough to kill me," said Marcus as he started clenching his fists. The other customers had already got outside. The marines were fuming at how little Marcus thought of them.

"That's it FIRE," as the marine in front ordered the marines began to pull the trigger on their rifles. Marcus jumped just as they fired the bullets to dodge them. He landed behind them and tapped the marine in the back's shoulder. When the marine turned around Marcus thrust his right fist into the man's throat crushing his air pipe, but it didn't end there.

"SHOCK WAVE PUNCH!" he yelled as he threw his left fist forward with such force, he created a shock wave that sent the five other marines flying. As they crashed into the other side of the restaurant he ran towards them. When the marine nearest him finally stood up Marcus right arm shot forward and his punch connected with the area the man's heart was.

"Death blow," he said as the force of the punch cause the man's heart to stop and his eventual death.

"Bastard," two of the remaining marines shouted and charged Marcus with their swords that they now had drawn. However when the marines wung their swords their vision was clouded by the black of Marcus' wings as he assumed his eagle hybrid form.

"This bores me, I'll end this now, TALON SLICE WAVE," Marcus yelled as he wiped his now talon transformed hands to send a cutting force of wind pressure forward which cut three of the remaining marines to pieces. The last marine, the one who had given the order to shoot looked around at the dead bodies of his comrades and at the black eagle man in front of him terrified. He got up and ran for his life out of the restaurant and then out of the village. Marcus watched him leave with utter disdain evident on his eagle face's features.

"Marines I don't like but if there's one thing I truly despise in this world, it is a coward," said Marcus as he changed back to human form and turned toward the desk once more. "Now about that meal."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 8, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*​
The Castle had almost totally crumbled to pieces, while a section off the east seemed to hold strong. Word that fighting was still taking place there reached the people of Shinpou who were prepared to assist, though quickly stopped by Knight Gawain. The marines whom had put up the last bit of resistance at the front wall had now completely retreated to the sea knowin how hopeless the situation was. Braska Hextor had been propped up against one of the courtyard trees, his wounds once again being tended to with Prince Sora knelt at his side, and the young boy was worry stretched over his features. Braska was unsure to where Raven had gone off to, after helping him out of the castle he lost track of the young Captain before being taken by the common people for healing. The wounded knight rested his head back onto the tree, his eyes closing.
?It had? been quite the battle? I am glad you are well, My Prince. I would have?. Never? of forgiven myself? if you were harmed.? Sora quickly shook his head.
_?Do not speak, Braska! You must rest.?_ The princes? guardian could not help but smile softly, being told off by the prince. Had he become so pathetic looking in his state? He shook the matter aside and reopened his eyes.
?As you? command, my lord?? 

It was not long before word spread that Royal family had been saved and were on their way to their people from the rear of the castle. A wave of relief passed over the entire collection of Shinpou. The Royal family to them were divine positions, the King chosen by God to rule over the land peacefully and justly. It was a balanced system Shinpou had, as long as the King was just and fair he remained in his position, should he begin to abuse such power the Knights would remove him from his throne. A new King would be decided through the use of the Seers River in the mountains, a complex ritual. Though this is why the people were so affected by Sheerers regime. They were so used to having a completely peaceful and fair existence, and it was ripped away from them for his corrupted and unjust manner of control. In any case they were glad King el?Grandrea and his family were safe, even if the castle was destroyed, it could be rebuilt. The young Prince Sora watched with anticipation to see his family as he knelt beside Braska, ever since he had avoided capture much like the knight he had been alone in the wilderness. Braska watched the young boy in the corner of his eye, a smile touching his lips.
?Settle down? my Lord, everything was well.? Sora smiled weakly. Even though he knew it, until he saw them he could not be completely certain. Finally the King, Queen and Princess came into view, and the Prince darted towards them faster than a hummingbird bats its? wings. Braska watched fondly at the reuniting from his sitting position below the tree. Cheering exploded over the population gathered, people roaring in joy. A white light came over Braskas? eyes as he drifted through the motions.

_?Braska?? A familiar voice echoed in his ear. His sight began to adjust as he found himself surrounded by pure white. A few steps in front of him stood Rynia just as he remembered her, with all her beauty and grace flowing around her like a gentle turning of the waves.
?R-Rynia? you are?I am?? The beautiful woman shook her head as she glided over to him, her hand raised to grace over his cheek, a warm smile on her lips and complete comfort in her eyes. He could become lost in her touch, lost in presence. He did indeed feel lost now, though not in the pleasant manner. He could feel his body ache, his heart weight more than the castle once again. He had taken this woman out of the world. 
?No? I am sorry? I can not? forgive myself, nor should I be ever forgiven by you.? A slim finger pressed itself onto his lips followed by a calming ?shhhh?
?No? Braska. You freed me, saved me from the fate of control as a monster that murders for joy. I forgive you, and can not thank you enough. Listen to me, and do not forget these words. No matter where you go or what you do, my love, I shall watch over you? and I shall be here, waiting for you until your time. Make that a long time from now, live your life, do not throw it away out of guilt or grief?? The white light around him began to increase and cover her form. His outstretched hand could not reach anything, while he continually heard his name being said. _

A blur of colours filled his sight, which quickly began to reform the sights of the fallen castle, the courtyard and the people within. Beside him Gawain knelt, saying his name and shaking him.
_?Wake up, Braska.?_ He said before he quickly bowed his head. Braska weakly gazed upwards to see the King and his family before him. He blinked in shock and tried to bow as well, though he only reopened his wounds in the scramble, causing the maids to rush back to his side to attend him. The King smiled a peaceful and honest smile, her voice calm and honourable.
_?Thank you Braska? for protecting my son, for protecting this nation. And your friends you brought with you, we owe them anything they desire for this unwarranted assistance they offered us.?_ Braska kept his head bowed as he spoke.
?Your majesty, I am? not worthy of such praise? please? however, they, my friends,? risked everything, and they deserve it all? I shall take? all the blame on my shoulders? and nothing more.? The Kings brow dipped slightly, along with Gawains, and those close to hear.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 8, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Lysander Sa’lis*​
 The dashing World Noble stood upon the deck of his ship, marines still holding up the mast, while the majority had taken up defensive positions. A good number stood around Lysander protectively, as he gazed onto the marines salvaged from the smaller ship owned by Verria of Sheerers’ unit. His white gloved hand slowly ran over his blonde hair as awaited to hear the explanation. Not only did he easily out rank the woman, his status as a World Noble was not forgotten even as a marine officer, as weak as he was he had connections they could not imagine. Verria knelt before him, the remains of her squad at her heel as she began to speak.
_“The Uccello pirates… were brought to the island by a Knight of Shinpou, Sir Hextor I believe. Together they lead the revolution and overthrew the marine commander in place, Captain Sheerer. We were able to retreat…”_ At that moment Lysander let out a mocking chuckle, one hand raised to the side while the other covered his mouth. The female marine frowned slightly in confusion and annoyance.

"Fufufufu. You abandoned your own father and retreated. I see, matters not, I shall be sure to add everything to my report. Do not worry, these pathetic little worms, these Uccello Pirates shall be squashed like the bugs they are in due time. We have extra quarters for you and your men to rest in, if you wish. Be sure to say how it was Lysander Sa’lis who saved you all, hmmm?” With that he began to turn for his quarters he suddenly felt a hand grip the back of his long white cloak. The marines on his ships’ eyes bugged from their sockets and mouths hit the floor, as the World Noble was touched without permission. He slowly began to turn around, a vein pumping in his forehead as anger bolted through is body.
“How dare you think you can lay a hand on me!?” He yelled out angrily. Verria was un-phased, her eyes on the ground.
_“Shut up…” _The marines’ mouths dropped through the deck and into the water, their eyes stretching out insane lengths. Lysander was completely in shock. _“Bugs… worms… no, those pirates… those pirates were heroes!” _She swiftly gazed back up to him, resolve and confidence in her speech. _“You don’t know justice, Sheerer didn’t no justice, those pirates fought for something you could never hope to understand! Verria Severtham, renounce my title of marine. I let those pirates defeat Sheerer, and assisted them win by leaving! Why? Because unlike arrogant, useless pricks like you, they show us that there is some good in the world. Marine or pirate, it doesn’t matter! They do what is right!”_ Verria stood to full height, as well as her marines, as they clearly showed the agreed with their officer. There was an eerie silence afterwards as Lsyanders’ marines were gobsmacked, and Lysander himself was speechless. 

  Eventually he regained some sense of self; with a thrust of his arm and snapped angrily at the disrespectful commoners.
“How dare you… unforgivable! Men, arrest these traitors, they will be treated as common pirates here forth. Rot in impel down, you trash.” He growled. His men quickly rushed to the traitors’ sides and shackled them. There was no use fighting, they were wounded and heavily outnumbered. They were taken downstairs to the cells to be held for transportation, it was in fact quite a good catch. Lysander strode over to the side of his ship and gripped the rails.
“I have a lot to report... but, this turn of events… could…” He stopped talking aloud, letting the rest slip into his mind.

“Set sail for Grand Line.”


----------



## Noitora (Apr 8, 2011)

*Lysander Sa'lis*​
*~A report reaches the Fleet Admiral via bird post in the HQ a while after it is written~*

_Fleet Admiral Archer

Report: Noble Lysander Sa’lis – Blazing Beauty Marines, West Blue patrol
Location: Kingdom of Shinpou

Sir,
This report contains the happenings and result of the occurrences within the Kingdom of Shinpou, a nation within West Blue territory. It explains what occurred on the island, whom was involved as my personal actions to the matter. 
  Captain Sheerer Severtham and the entire collection of his crew had taken up protection for The Kingdom of Shinpou upon orders I am unsure of, though they seemed effusively protective of its’ shores. In any case, a man whom goes by the name of Braska Hextor, a ‘Knight of the Court’ fled the island with the intention of overthrowing the security of its’ prosperity. He returned a pirate crew whom call themselves The Uceelo Pirates who assisted him and lead the rebellion against the Nations people and the marine presence located within.
  It pains me to report than Captain Sheerer Severtham and the majority of his men were killed in the incident, however his daughter Ensign Verria Severtham was arrested attempting to flee the island by me as she admitted to betraying the marines and assisting the rebels and pirates in their cause. I have her under guard upon my vessel and intend to have her imprisoned as soon as possible.

  The Uceelo Pirates and Braska Hextor have fled as far as I know through reports in the nation, however more men will be sent to search through the city with the obedience of Shinpous’ King. Fresh bounty posters shall also be dispatched throughout the nation of all of the members of the Uceelo Crew and its’ allies. 
 For now that is all I have to report via post, though I am returning to the Head Quarters should you have further need of information concerning the attack or other needs of me and my crew. 

Yours Sincerely 
Lysander Sa’lis_


----------



## Gaja (Apr 8, 2011)

_*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Roseo Shipbulding Company, Syren island, East Blue*_​
And the fight began, but before Billy had a chance to do anything something quite unexpected happened. Joseph, the huge, the manly, the greedy Joseph, the log carrying Joseph, the man who would yell at Billy all the time... was now hugging Billy??????

......

Was this guy into SM????? Billy's brain tried to compute it as he got hugged, and hugged.... and hugged! And shaking and yelling was probably part of some shipbuilding hug ritual that Joseph had to do, Billy understood it. So the little Woodpecker figured he'd hug the guy back before Joseph got mad at him. So he hugged his tightly, sharing all of his positive "_Billy_" energy with Joseph.

"Awwwaaaaa!!!" Since his mouth was covered, all you could hear was Billy yelling out a standard "Ara!", which was greatly cushioned by Joseph's headlock. Joseph's weird hug made Billy happy though, finally someone was showing him love. Finally!!! Though as Billy tried to gasp for air he found himself unable to, and started drooling on Joseph manly shirt, as his skinny arms flailed around, trying to gather air and collect it into a kamehameha.

_*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Hotel Area, Srping Break Island, East Blue*_​
As Brandy layed out the suggestion that their hotel might indeed be haunted Pattaya looked around him, not so loud. He might hear them. Realizing this was a ll a test of his manliness, probably done by the good Admiral in some weird way, testing if he had what it took to be a Vice Admiral and then one day maybe an Admiral Pattaya pumped his chest and proudly said, cheesy as well. "I do not fear ghosts, but they sure are perverted... Tyre though is just scared of Aimi, hehehe."

Pointing towards the town though he quickly changed the subject. "Though enough of this... jibber jabber, let us go and sing!!!" "And drink!" "That too!!!"

Wait who said that? All four Marines could turn around, but they would see no one. Was this a joke? Played on them by one of their trusted brothers or sisters in arms? Was it Kaizo, it seemed like it would be him though?... Pattaya though had to continue to walk as they were already gonna be late.

"Aimi-san I expect you to not show off tonight, your heavenly voice is something that must remain hidden.... untill Rika and I leave, they you can go all out. Understood?" He kinda knew that the Okama was a sucker for singing, if he was any good remained to be seen, but he was probably better then either Pattaya or Jinto were at it. Jinto could dance his ass off, while Pattaya had no idea how to dance. So was going to the karaoke bar a good idea on Pattaya's part? It remains to be seen...

_*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Teddy's bar, Topsville, Grand Line​*_
Singing and laughter continued to come out of the bar Semmy was in. While at the same time screams and fire were coming out of the bar Dante was in. The two bars were somewhat close to each other, but neither had any idea of what was going on at the other place. You could see Semmy forming a train of pirates, all of them dancing and just having a good time. Semmy at one point thought he heard screams, but he figured his party was just getting a bit out of control, so he raised his paws in to the air.

The music stopped, and he looked to his left. People were staring at him. He then looked to the right. Men looked at him, and one yelled out. "Ywosh, aniki!!! Zhat is it?" Slightly drunk the pirate raised his fist in support to the panda. The massive figure sniffed the air twice, and remained silent for a few more seconds.

"*Hear me hear me, gather round! Semmy is in town!!!*" "YAAAAAA!!!!" The group yelled out in support, their fists all raised towards the ceiling. "*You like this so far?!?*" The crowd roared out in approval. Semmy laughed putting his foot on top of a broken desk, his glasses shining. "*Good, for I would hate to be surrounded by a bunch of woos-es. You are ALL REAL MEN, hungry for adventure!!!! Am I right?*" The panda yelled out pointing at them all. The crowd roared saying they were ready for whatever the panda had in store, so far they loved this guy.

"*So hide your wives, hide your kids, raise your glasses, drink up for tomorrow your all part of the Semmy Pirates!!!*" "YEEEEEAAAAH!!!!"

"*Promise?*" "WE PROMISE!!!" And that's how Semmy did his recruiting. The group went silent a second later, wait a minute? What had they promised to get in to just now??? "*But until then let us party!!!!*" "..."

"*For at the end of this journey, and at the middle of it, gold, adventure, women, parties, alcohol and romance await you!!!*" You had to give it to him, the panda knew his stuff, as suddenly the singing and dancing resumed, he had his own crew of pirates. The combined awesomeness of the Devil Kings and the Semmy Pirates would rule the Grand Line!!!

_*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island, Grand Line​*_
Looking at the group from a distance, you could see Duke and part of his crew walk, in silence since Brolly ran off somewhere. The familiar voice of Shishi could be heard seconds later. "Captain, it appears as though we've lost a member of our crew. It seems Yummies, which probably refers to food, lured him away. Though I must confess his innocent nature intrigues me while his inability to produce sentences produces frustration to my systems."

Looking at his right hand for a second Shishi wondered if it would be alright if he started smacking the cook from time to time. His weird actions, like trying to fish in a Seaking with a fishing hook confused the android somewhat. He didn't deny the ability and potential that Brolly had, no even a little. But the cooks behavior just confused him, it required additional studies. So for now, his ranking should remain the same. Even with Rush's, at 75 points. Duke was still in #3, with 71 points, while Kaya held steady at 66. Her kind words also confused the android a little, so he wasn't sure if to rank her higher or not.

These humans were indeed weird creatures, their weird reactions to various subjects fascinated the assassin to no end. He loved every second he spent with these interesting and eccentric people. "I assume we are going to search this place for alcohol and add it to your special room Captain?" Although he heard that alcohol made in these kinds of surroundings best be avoided, since the smoke would influence the quality of the liquor greatly. Shishi was just full of useful information, you just had to ask him what you wanted to know.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 8, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Hawkins leveled the water gun at Jabu, and fired. "Take this!" Hawkins cried victoriously. A trickle of water sputtered out of the nozzle however. Hawkins eyes bugged out from behind his spectacles. Jabu stared at Hawkins blankly, but Hawkins could feel the anger starting to radiating from the man's eyes. Hawkins slowly backed away from the crazy Eskimo, but then he felt that familiar and violent jolt in the back of his brain. Hawkins body spasmed back and forth. Instantly he could see it in his minds eye, a pitch back void all around him. In the center of the void was a glowing ember, radiating with blue fire. _Someone's in my range,_ he realized with wonder. Hawkins floated towards the glowing ember, reaching out and grabbing the intense flame with both his hands. Intense heat radiated up and down his arms causing him to scream wildly in pain.
> 
> All this felt like to an eternity to him, but in the real world only a second had passed. Hawkins eyes snapped open. Both Jabu and Shingo stared at him questioningly. Hawkins stared down at his shaking palms, he could feel it, but he couldn't tell what kind of power it was. Whatever the case he needed to act fast before the user got out of his range. Hawkins removed his spectacles and grinned at Jabu.
> 
> ...



*Shingo ~ Nothern Mountain, Great Blizzard Gaol, Grand Line*​
Jabu was not happy. Not one bit. He had found himself stuck with these two fruit cakes while the biggest outbreak in the history of this great prison was going on. The whole world would soon know that there has been a possible attack on the Gaol and possible escapes from it as well.












Strangely though Jabu seemed to calm down after getting shot by Hawkins. He looked at Shingo as the young man went in on the attack. Throwing a straight right at Jabu's face the Eskimo avoided it, adding in a cocky. "Let's see what you've got!!!"

Shingo's expression never changed, but deep inside that comment hurt him. Jabu just said to him, in boxing language, that he was still beneath him, and that even if he went all out, he still wouldn't be able to touch him again. "There will be no second miracle for you Shingo F. Stede." Jabu managed to avoid another right hand and threw a right counter of his own. Landing it to Shingo's face the Stede retaliated with a right cross, after which Jabu fired of a jab and they separated.

An intense look was on the face of both fighters, their battle had gone on for a while now, their topless bodies actually seemed to be sweating a little which was fascinating given their surroundings. Jumping in to range again Shingo threw a feint jab, to which Jabu raised his hands to protect his face, but he had already bitten the bait, and Shingo was already inside, throwing a bomb of an uppercut. And when that one landed Jabu head was sent back violently. The chief guard made a few steps back, seemingly about to go down.

Shingo followed him, his hands still up but he was a shark that smelled water, he wanted to win this thing and send this guy packing, for his freedom, for his pride but above all else because he spit on his pride as a boxer. Shingo got close enough and as he moved his body just in to the position to throw a left hook, he noticed Jabu's eyes. His hair was messy as well, his body was bruised, injuries already showing but what Shingo saw was that Jabu's eyes looked shark, they still had that fire to them as he went in to knock him out.

Though Jabu wouldn't have any of it, he couldn't accept that this was actually happening. In the beginning of their fight, and in every early exchange Jabu had effortlessly out struck Shingo. But as time went on Shingo would begin to catch up, avoid strikes, and land his own. In the "second round" Shingo had actually knockdown Jabu, after pushing him back fight. And in this "third" round it was more of the same, Jabu couldn't believe it, he was getting pushed back, little by little. Why was that? Though as Shingo came in to try and finish the job, a wild looking Jabu fired of a right uppercut. That punch, that punch had dynamite it, and the speed it went with was truly amazing.

Going directly towards Shingo's face the young Stede had barely, and I mean barely, managed to avoid it, as a piston of a right hand shot past his cheek, almost grazing it. Jabu looked towards the sky as his punch missed. Fuck he was exposed. Being literally inches one from the other you could only see both of them trying to exploit this situation to inflict additional damage. Firing of a Liver Shot that had it in it Shingo landed to blow directly to Jabu's liver who looked at him angry, but for the first time he held his right side for a second. He was hurt, and he couldn't hide in any longer. Shingo knew right away what he saw it, and he followed in for the kill. Jabu though wouldn't go down without a fight and he as well went forward.

Both boxers threw a single punch, each filled with the hopes, strengths and passion. Jabu threw a crazy right uppercut, while Shingo threw a lightning fast overhand right, directly towards Jabu's face. Both punches seemed to have been thrown at the same time, but who would get there first would be decided by the technique that their punches had. A thunderous punch landed, as the body of Jabu for a second time went limp and well to the ground. Bouncing of the snow and ice one time Shingo lowered his hands.

Turning around he started walking towards Hawkins. He was visibly injured, but more importantly he wasn't wearing anything on his upper body in this crazy cold. That was probably the craziest thing about this showdown of boxers, both fought like the normally would, but their boxing ring was a snow filled mountain. As he was about to say something to Hawkins Shingo stopped as he heard deep breathing, and someone standing up. Turning around he had something to see. An injured Jabu was getting up and looking at Shingo like nothing happened, nothing at all.

Standing on both of his feet, his hands dropped but slowly going up. Jabu wouldn't allow himself to fall and give up, his pride wouldn't allow him to submit to this mut, no matter how polished his skills were. Shingo's eyes widened, the guy took his best shot and was still getting up? He had difficulty believing it, but he never showed it and he stood in one spot, close to Hawkins as Jabu looked at him, raising his hands up. But as Jabu assumed a fighting stance and Shingo was about to attack, the chief guard's eyes suddenly started closing and his body hit the ground.

He was out, and was defeated. His first ever loss, and he had to lose it via Knock Out. "I will never see you again, so let me tell you this right now... _That_ is what I got." He heard those words clearly, from a figure standing next to him, no doubt Shingo said those words, before he continued of with his buddy. Jabu wanted to smile and say something but he just passed out.

"So where's the exit to this place, and we're gonna need a ship, and more people to get off this rock..." Shingo was injured, but luckily Hawkins held on to a coat for him, so he might just make it through this ice cold Gaol. He wouldn't ask how he did that attack just minutes ago, everyone had their little secrets and so did Hawkins. Plus their primary goal was to get out of this place and as soon as possible, right?


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 8, 2011)

Gaja said:


> _*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Hotel Area, Srping Break Island, East Blue*_​
> As Brandy layed out the suggestion that their hotel might indeed be haunted Pattaya looked around him, not so loud. He might hear them. Realizing this was a ll a test of his manliness, probably done by the good Admiral in some weird way, testing if he had what it took to be a Vice Admiral and then one day maybe an Admiral Pattaya pumped his chest and proudly said, cheesy as well. "I do not fear ghosts, but they sure are perverted... Tyre though is just scared of Aimi, hehehe."
> 
> Pointing towards the town though he quickly changed the subject. "Though enough of this... jibber jabber, let us go and sing!!!" "And drink!" "That too!!!"
> ...



"Fufufu... she's not even my type Pat-Chan~" Aimi gave the "Admiral" a little wink and giggle. "You really like making people feel uncomfortable don't you Ren?" Tyre sighed. "Who~? Me~? I'm offended.... such a mean thing to say.... But it's true~ hehe~"As the group walked, Kurokarasu came up from behind. "Ah, you all finally arrived, i'd been waiting for you." He commented. "Oh~ So scary Admiral san~" Kuro nodded and smiled at them, they were all pretty small before him... though he was used to that now. "Come on, we'll be late."


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *Castle Fortress*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Devil fruit huh?" Kent asked, pushing himself to his feet. His body began to glow with red energy, and he tossed the small key Nereus had given him to Roy. "Try this."

The marines ran into the cell, and Kent ducked under the first volley of bullets. He jumped up, flipped in the air, and crashed into the first marine. Another marine swung his sword at him, but he grabbed the blade and punched the marine full in the face. The marine flew into the wall behind him and lay still.

Kent hurled the sword at another marine, and the blade sunk into the man's chest. "Soru!" Kent was in front of the man in a fraction of an instant, and a flurry of kicks had the marine down in no time.

There was a loud clang, and Kent dashed out of the cell. Next thing he knew, he was taking an enormous sword blade to the face.

His aura mostly protected him, but he was still thrown down the hallway, rolling up to his feet and skidding to a halt. A man stood in the hallway in front of him, fully armored and carrying an enormous sword and shield. Scars covered his face. "So you're the ringleader of this pathetic breakout attempt," the man snarled, stalking forward. "My name is commander Danzig."

Kent cracked his knuckles, and peered around Danzig to see Roy exit the cell. "Roy! You're free now! Do whatever you wanna do!" He turned back to Danzig and began jogging forward. "This guy's mine."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 9, 2011)

*Alexis Riddle~*

A lot had happened in an hour. Minutes ago, Alexis was barely breathing but now she was in perfect condition. She stood up, flexing her muscles and at the same time thinking back to her battle with Paul. She remembered finally defeating that bastard, but everything after that was blank. Now she was in this prison that felt like a king’s castle. “This is… weird, for lack of a better of word.” She muttered. 

She saw Nereus standing there, “I assume you are the one who patched me up, well then-“ before she could actually thank the doctor, the alarms went off. “What the hell?” Alexis asked, still confused by these events. She looked towards Kent for an answer, but the captain was already running. “Come back here you idiot!” She yelled to the monk. He continued to run though, disappearing from her sight. 

Alexis turned back to Nereus and says, “Doc?” He had a strange look on his face and he didn’t seem to notice Alexis. She watched him inject himself with a needle and suddenly his eyes widen, he seemed to become much more then a simple doctor… The doctor spun around, quickly grabbing a machete and charging out of the room. 

Alexis merely stared at the man with disbelief. She shook her head though and says, “I’ve had stranger days…” Alexis then takes off sprinting, still not fully aware of what is going on, but she is smart enough to know that standing around while an alarm is going off is not a good idea. Running aimlessly and without any idea on where she was going, Alexis ran through a corridor. She continued to run, but was suddenly stopped when she slammed into a wall. Alexis fell backwards, shaking her head, “I guess I’m still a little dizzy…” 

She then looked up to see a tall man towering over her. He wore gauntlets on both of his arms and had an angry look on his face. “Watch where you’re going…” Alexis stared at him, confused, but then says, "Yes, yes, I should watch where I’m going..." She stood up quickly and started walking, hurriedly away from the man. For some reason, she could feel a dangerous aura coming from him. 

Just as she started to turn into the next hall, the man whips around and shouts “Hold it!” Alexis’s body freezes, and despite wanting to move, she couldn’t. It was as if she were paralyzed by the glare of his stare. “I recognize you…” The man muttered… “You’re one of the new prisoners!” He shouted at Alexis. 

A sweat drop rolls from her head, “Prisoner?” She asked. “Yes, what are you doing out of your cell?” He said, taking a step towards Alexis. “You must’ve gotten out somehow… Well, I still need some entertainment so I’ll fight you.” He told Alexis. “Fight me?” A smirk formed on the man’s face, “Yes, we will fight. Come girl, test your power against I, Dross, the martial arts prodigy and guard of this prison!”


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 9, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol....*
Beru! Beru! Beru! Beru! Beru! Beru!​
"Vwhat is it now?" An annoyed Chief Warden answered his den den mushi. He wasn't the happiest camper on Earth at the moment. The biggest prison break in the history of the Blizzard Gaol, *HIS* domain, was currently underway. This wouldn't look good for the Warden at all. If even _one_ prisoner was allowed to escape, the Blizzard Gaol's reputation would be tarnished and the prison would lose all credibility that it had. Not to mention the World Government would probably revoke Gustav's position as Chief Warden. No, he wouldn't let anything of the sort happen.

_"Chief Warden Gustav-sama!!! I'm calling to update you on what is currently happening!!! Chief Guard Turok and Jabu have been defeated!!! Chief Guard Yaolmi and Kendal are nowhere to be found!!!"_ 

"Vwhat did you just say?!?!?!" Steam was erupting from Gustav's ears like a steam boat. 

_"A-a-also sir, the Marines have sent reinforcements!!!"_

"Those meddlesome fools! I on't have them dirtying up vy prison! Raise the frost gates! Ensure that no one escapes! I'll handle things myself since no of you can do anything right!" Gustav said before the den den mushi was cooked in his hand because of the steam. 

A group of about 100 prisoners approached Gustav in a crazed manner.
"It's the Chief Warden!!!"
"Don't falter, there's about 100 of us!!!"
"WE CAN TAKE HIM!!!"
"YEAAAAAAH!!!"

*"Frigid Basilisk......"* Gustav said calmly as a large snake composed of water vapor erupted from his hand and consumed the group of prisoners, transforming them into a block of ice.

"Stay out of my vway." Gustav said as he transformed the lower half of his body into steam and headed towards Northern Mountain with great speed.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther*










​
 The marines were mostly situated outside in the mist of the fighting, along with her new crew. Melayne would come to their aid soon, she owed them that much after getting her safely into the marine Head Quarters. First however her own objective was her priority. She glided down the hallways on the complex, a small map gifted to her in her hand as she moved forward. The file room was the destination, the files concerning a certain doctor her treasure. Melayne would need to swiftly move into the cover of the shadows now and again as she advanced, marines still haunting the hallways on defensive duty, but also moving to more strategic positions to protect the Head Quarters. Her ability would too easily give away her position to any nearby, even though the explosion was quiet, the marines slamming into walls and windows would be a tad louder.

 Eventually she came across what appeared to the file room, the door obviously locked. Stealthily the female pirate lowered down to the lock and silently picked it, one of her many skills, She may not have been as an amazing fighter as many others she had come across but her talents ranged far and wide without a situation she could deal with. After a few seconds the room clicked open and she slipped inside without notice. The room was covered in lockers filled with files, not something she particularly had time to deal with. Only a small brow dip showed her annoyance but she persevered and quickly moved to the records folder sitting alone of a brown desk, most likely the work place of the files keeper. In there would be what she was after. It was not long before she found it, the information she needed to find the position of the folder with her files. Though she lost precious time she could not afford to lose again.

“Doctor Volk…” Melayne whispered to herself as she sat on the floor beside piles of files. At least she finally got a name. She continued to speak quietly out loud through the documents.
“Creator and director of the Human Power Source Project… Female human required for test: Melayne Syther. Bounty placed: 20,000,000. Alive. Research notes of Project team… ‘Melayne Syther has eaten a devil fruit vital to the progression of the experiment which grants an endless supply for energy with the ability to power weaponry, mainly. While not a priority Project, her containment for testing is needed’…” The womans eyes narrowed as she read the report concerning her own life, nothing more than a rat for testing. So engrossed in her reading the sounds of foot steps behind her escaped her attention, someone listening in to her performance.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 9, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol/At the base of the Eastern Mountain...*

Yaolmi layed in the snow, covered in her own blood. Bramf stood over her with his arms crossed. Roza sat on her hulking husband's shoulder. Yaolmi struggled to pick herself back up as she glared with fury at the two. _"Damn you..."_

She was suddenly grabbed by Bramf, who started to squeeze her body. She caughed up large amounts of blood as her bones broke in Bramf's grip. _"Gachh...what do you want? I'm already beaten."_ 

"Oh it's simple dear. We want someinformation. That's all." Roza shrugged her shoulders as she smirked. "I've overheard a few of the conversations of the guards while I've been locked up here. There's a prisoner here. One who isn't held in any of the four mountains."

Yaolmi's eyes widened. Noticing this, Roza narrowed her eyes at the girl. "You caught on to that pretty quickly. There was a marine captain stationed at Marineford. He went by the name Saido. His methods were too violent, even to those who followed your system of Absolute Justice. For his crimes against humanity, he was locked up here. But since the marines didn't want information about such an incident leaking out, they locked him up somewhere other than the four mountains."

_"You're insane, the both of you. You actually want to help that lunatic escape?!"_

"Indeed. He'll make a good ally for our comeback. Now, where is he?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 9, 2011)

> _*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island, Grand Line​*_
> Looking at the group from a distance, you could see Duke and part of his crew walk, in silence since Brolly ran off somewhere. The familiar voice of Shishi could be heard seconds later. "Captain, it appears as though we've lost a member of our crew. It seems Yummies, which probably refers to food, lured him away. Though I must confess his innocent nature intrigues me while his inability to produce sentences produces frustration to my systems."
> 
> Looking at his right hand for a second Shishi wondered if it would be alright if he started smacking the cook from time to time. His weird actions, like trying to fish in a Seaking with a fishing hook confused the android somewhat. He didn't deny the ability and potential that Brolly had, no even a little. But the cooks behavior just confused him, it required additional studies. So for now, his ranking should remain the same. Even with Rush's, at 75 points. Duke was still in #3, with 71 points, while Kaya held steady at 66. Her kind words also confused the android a little, so he wasn't sure if to rank her higher or not.
> ...














One second, Brolly had been with the rest of the group, and then he had disappeared soon as Duke blinked. ?What an idiot?? He said, however a grin was on his face as he said it. ?Eh?? Fandral said, confused by Duke?s expression. Duke chuckled, ?Heh, it?s nothing? Knowing that chef, he?s probably looking for food.? As he walked, he took his cigarette out of his mouth and smothered it with his foot. ?There?s so much smoke in the air that smoking a cigarette doesn?t even feel right.? He stated.  

Then Shishi spoke, ?Alcohol from this island? Nah, I prefer the good clean stuff. An island like this probably has a lot of useful supplies like extra metal for the ship. That?s what we?re going to go get.? He told the android. Duke then looked forward. Looming over the World Pirates was a giant metal gate. His eyes wandered to see that there was a giant wall connected to the gate. He raised an eyebrow at this. ?Whatever?s inside must be important for them to create such a structure.? 
However, apparently it wasn?t for the gate was open and the World Pirates stepped through without any trouble whatsoever. Upon stepping inside the city, they see that there are many buildings, small ones, little ones. The aura inside the city is rather strange though? The air is thick with sadness and as people walk past the Pirates, Duke notes that they all seem rather sad. ?What a strange little city this is?? He muttered. 

?Hmm, I suppose that we could ask someone on what?s up with this town? He scanned the people walking amongst the street. ?Hey, Shishi!? The android turned his head to Duke and says, ?Yes?? Duke randomly points to a person in the street, ?Grab that guy and interrogate him on the details of this island.?


----------



## Gaja (Apr 9, 2011)

*A mafnificent new invention!!!*



Bluebeard said:


> One second, Brolly had been with the rest of the group, and then he had disappeared soon as Duke blinked. ?What an idiot?? He said, however a grin was on his face as he said it. ?Eh?? Fandral said, confused by Duke?s expression. Duke chuckled, ?Heh, it?s nothing? Knowing that chef, he?s probably looking for food.? As he walked, he took his cigarette out of his mouth and smothered it with his foot. ?There?s so much smoke in the air that smoking a cigarette doesn?t even feel right.? He stated.
> 
> Then Shishi spoke, ?Alcohol from this island? Nah, I prefer the good clean stuff. An island like this probably has a lot of useful supplies like extra metal for the ship. That?s what we?re going to go get.? He told the android. Duke then looked forward. Looming over the World Pirates was a giant metal gate. His eyes wandered to see that there was a giant wall connected to the gate. He raised an eyebrow at this. ?Whatever?s inside must be important for them to create such a structure.?
> However, apparently it wasn?t for the gate was open and the World Pirates stepped through without any trouble whatsoever. Upon stepping inside the city, they see that there are many buildings, small ones, little ones. The aura inside the city is rather strange though? The air is thick with sadness and as people walk past the Pirates, Duke notes that they all seem rather sad. ?What a strange little city this is?? He muttered.
> ...



_*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Inside the City, Rumboar Island, Grand Line*_​
The group walked in to the city, and Duke answered Shishi's question. The machine had some interest in new supplies, and maybe fighting some solid samples for new spare parts for himself. The ones he had on the ship were kinda running low, with all the constant fighting and his circuits going bananas from time to time. Walking next to Rush the android looked around, as few people were freaked out by them, it was as if they were too bothered by something else to be bothered by their appearances.

The machine walked towards Duke and pointed at the guy that his captain wanted him to interrogate. "No problem, but first let me show you my new magnificent invention."

The machine said it in a very deep and "cool" tone. He stood up straight, like a Megazord, Gunmen or Gundam would before transforming. A bright light shined behind him as he bent his knees and lowered his stance, almost looking like he would go Super Saiyan for a moment. And then out of his shoulders two small boxes came out, and they looked out of this world as nobody could really tell what they were. 

Fandral looked at the, no doubt, weapons and wondered. "What kind of hideous weapon will you introduce to us this time? Maybe lasers?" He wasn't sure what it would it be, but he was sure that it was going to be destructive. That was just Shishi's style.

The android, who heard his captain tell him to interrogate a random person only seconds ago looked at him and added. "These are my new weapons..." Nodding his head and snapping his finger three times the machine raised his hand in to the air, forming a fist. Was he going to shoot a cero?










​
"Weapons of Peace..." A few seconds passed, and a single sound could be heard. Then a few more seconds of silence followed as Shishi raised more and more attention with this new invention. And slowly but surely sounds started coming out of Shishi! It was music! The machine stood in the exact same position as before, his fist slowly moving back and forth, pumping. The android was fist pumping to the music he was producing! People could only stop and stare, and wonder what on earth was going on, but it was two things above all. It was positive and it was entertaining. Starting to nod his head to the music the android that was designed to work as an assassin sang a line. "Annie are you walking..." Not knowing that he was singing a song for a future nakama Shishi for a little bit indulged his own weird protocols and tested this new device he constructed. He called them speakers!

Starting to walk towards the man while dancing Shishi did it real assassin like, no one had a clue. "You've been hit by a smooth criminal." It was yelled out as the man was put in a body bag and then put across Shishi's shoulder. The music still played as Shishi started running in to a random direction. "I got him!!!!" Real smooth...

The whole crew could only stare at the weird kidnapping take place, as Shishi made a sudden left in to a dark alley. The music continued playing, but for some reason louder then before. O ow? Louder music? Could it mean what you think? 

An assassin android playing loud music in a dark alley, with the man he just kidnapped and no one was around? God damn it Shishi...

But before anyone could do anything you could see Shishi and the man he just kidnapped walk out of the alley, both laughing and talking as if all were ok and they were best buddies. And just as suddenly as they walked out and had the pleasant chat, they separated as the man ran of with crazy speed. He was allowed to leave and well aware that the android might be crazy, so he simply vanished, leaving a cloud of smoke behind him. He wouldn't tell anyone, he was just glad to have helped and be left alive, he learned to appreciate life again, he wouldn't be sad anymore!!! Looking at the man as he ran of, Shishi almost looked pleased with himself, as the music was slowly coming to an end.

He would walk over to his crew, rather casually I might add and be like. "What?" Fandral's and Duke's looks suggested that they awaited some kind of explanation. "Right right, info... so here's the deal about this place." And the android started explaining the information that he had acquired just seconds ago not minding that he just kidnapped a person...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 10, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> The Lt. Commander continued until he came upon a trail of blood. He followed the crimson trail until he reached the boiler room. "Why would they keep hostages in here?!" Lucio thought to himself. Lucio kicked the door down in a dramatic fashion.
> 
> "I'M HERE TO SAVE YOU!!!" Lucio yelled. "Oh yea, I forgot I could phase through stuff now...."
> 
> ...



Lucio looked at the man with a raised brow. _"His ass looks crazy as hell...."_ Lucio said to himself in his head as he observed the man with the blood-covered sword. It's quite funny though. One would think that someone who's tied up in a room with a psychomaniac who has a sword covered in blood with menacing long hair, would be afraid to do anything at this point. They should be quivering and begging for their lives saying, "Please don't do this!" Oh no, Lucio would do no such thing, he's the future Fleet Admiral afterall.

Lucio turned to the tied up king and the kid next to him, "What are you the king of? Lemme tell you, I'm the king of bingo, man! No one can beat me at that game! Everyone always thinks I'm cheating, but nooooooo! Each game you'll always hear me say, BINGOOOOOOOOO!" Lucio said.

The king and the kid gave the swordsman a look of bewilderment. The crazy man with the long hair did as well. 

"Uhh, do you realize what's going on?" The king asked Lucio. "We're going to die! YOU'RE going to die! I can't believe the Government thought so low of me as to send an idiot like you to save us." The king said as he hung his head in shame.

Lucio held his breath and phased out of the ropes, walking over to consult the king. "Never fear, sire! I'm here to save you!" Lucio said as he was now eye level with the king.

The king, the kid and the crazy maniac were now staring at Lucio with wide eyes. Here they were, tied up awaiting their impending doom. Then this guy somehow walks out of his binds as if they weren't there.

The crazed maniac with the bloody sword has a look of annoyance upon his face. The grip on his blade tightened greatly and he narrowed his eyes at the Lt. Commander. "This foolery has gone on for long enough! Now tell the grim reaper I said hello! This won't be the first time he's had one of my greetings!" The maniac said as he lunged at Lucio with his sword, his tongue fiercely wiggling out of his mouth. The speed he moved at was incredible.

**SHINK!*​*
To the maniac's surprise, Lucio parried his attack with his own blade. The man looked utterly surprised at this. For Lucio to have parried his attack, he would have had to have drawn his sword in a second's time, perhaps less then that. Also, his back was turned. 

"I don't even know your name, so he woon't know who said hi!" Lucio insisted as he pushed the man off of him.

The maniac's eyes we wide, but soon they narrowed down and an evil grin came across his face. "Hmmhmmhmmhmmhmmmmm. You're much more skilled than you appear to be. Actually, you're more skilled than any fool that has dared to try and rescue these idiots thus far. You've earned the right to know my name. Zed, take it to the grave with you!" Zed said as his body became as flexible as a snake and he twisted his sword arm towards Lucio, causing the sword to move in an unpredictable manner.

"Zed? That's a stupid name. I feel sorry for you." Lucio stabbed his sword into the ground and blocked the attack from that position. "People must've made fun of you back in school. They probably said, 'ZED THE SNAKE HEAD! ZED DON'T GOT NO BED! ZED NEEDS TO TAKE SOME MEDS!" Lucio teased.

*"Snaking density!"* Zed said as his body moved as a snake once again and his sword hit Lucio's, knocking it out of the ground and also hitting Lucio. The Lt. Commander was knocked into the next room with great force.

"JUST TO LET YOU KNOW," Zed hollared so that Lucio could hear him, "I'VE EATEN THE DENSITY DENSITY NO MI! I'M A DENSITY MAN! I CAN CONTROL HOW TOUGH OR SOFT MY BODY BECOMES! I'M GOING TO ENJOY CRUSHING YOU!"

"JUST TO LET YOU KNOW," Lucio's voice sounded ouut from somewhere. Though, his voice held a different tone. He was mocking Zed. Suddenly, Lucio came from under the ground below Zed and kicked him in the back, knocking him through the same hole Lucio had previously come through. "I ATE THE FANTOMU FANTOMU NO MI! I CAN PHASE THROUGH ANYTHING!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 10, 2011)

*Lucio vs. Zed the Freak*
"This isn't going to work," Zed said as he crawled out of the hole to see Lucio with his hands placed on his hips like he's some type of hero that wears blue tights, a red cape and an "S" on his chest. Zed grabbed the king and the kid, "This fighting space is much too confined. Follow me to the deck if you wish to die!" Zed said as he punctured the ceiling above him and ascended through it with the king and kid.

"Stop running!" Lucio exclaimed as he chased after the villain. Instead of jumping through the ceiling or phasing through with which would've been much more quick and convenient, Lucio used the doors and stairs. He finally reached the deck where Zed was standing with his arms crossed. The ship rocked violently as the waves picked up. 

"Where's the king and that little brat?!" Lucio questioned.

"GO FIND THEM!" Zed hollared with an almost snake-like hiss to his voice. Zed twisted his long body oncee again so that it appeared as if he was vibrating. His sword hand mimiced this motion so that it appeared as if Zed's sword was moving at an incredible speed with multiple stabs.

*"HEBI RAMPAGE!"*

Lucio drew his lunar sword, _Ginbi,_ in a flash. The sword emitted an elegant silver glow in the night that rivaled that of the actual moon. Lucio pointed the blade at Zed as he came towards him and started stabbing in a ferocious manner as well.

*"Lunar Technique: Waning Gibbous Jog!!!"* Lucio exclaimed as both of the stabbing attacks collided, sending out enough sparks to imitate new years eve. 

"Try blocking this now with a bit more density! *Stone Cold strike!"* Zed said as he slashed with his blade and it connected with Lucio's sword. It broke through Lucio's defense quite easily and proceeded to slash Lucio in the process. 

Lucio rolled back with a gaping slash in his chest. "Damn, that hurt! Why'd his attacks become so much heavy and stronger?!" Lucio questioned as he ripped off his officer's jacket and wrapped it across his chest to stop the blood flow from the wound.

"Zedahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! I told you, you ignorant fool! It's from my devil fruit! The devil made them, you'll be seeing him really soon!" Zed's voice came from directly above Lucio. The Lt. Commander looked up to see Zed crashing down towards him with his sword pointing directly at the Marine.

*"Descending viper strike!"* Zed's began to fall faster because of his increased density. If Lucio was hit by this, it'd surely be the end of him.

*"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: WAXING CRESCENT TYPHOON!"* Lucio mustered up all the strength in his body and started spinning at an extremely fast speed, causing wind to gather around his attack. At the last second, Lucio's blade collided with Zed's sword, causing Zed's course to be changed. The pirate was thrown across the deck of the ship with small slash wounds from the cutting typhoon.

Zed was almost thrown off the ship before he said, *"Feather snake!"* Zed was stopped in mid air and floated there for a moment before hitting the ground. It's apparent that he made himsellf lighter to avoid flying off the ship. Zed floating into the air before Lucio, "You're a troublesome little bastard. No matter, it'll make killing you all the better!" Zed said as his tongue hung out of his mouth. 

"You kinda look like a girl with all of that hair..." Lucio pointed out, completely oblivious to Zed's words.

"You fool," Zed said as he floated towards Lucio at an excelerated speed.

Lucio took off running towards the Pirate as well, "Yea, yea, we'll see who the fool is!" 

*"Stone cold strike!"​*
At the last second, Lucio said *"Phase!"* and held his breath. Zed's blade glided smoothly through Lucio's body. Lucio released his held breath, drew his sword, and said, *"Lunar Technique: First Quarter Strike!"*

Lucio slashed Zed and re-sheathed his blade before Zed realized what happened. The pirate crashed to the ground his his new wound. Zed grimaced at the sight of his own blood. "I never thought I'd see the day I'd be faced with seeing my own blood..." Zed said weakly.

"This match is over."  Lucio declared. 

"Zedahahahahahahaha! You think I'm done?! You're dumber than I thought, Marine." Zed said. 

*"Snake mimic!"* Zed's body started to stretch out abnormally. Each of his limbs became snake-like. Zed decreased the level of density in his body, causing his body to stretch out. His reach was now out of this world.

"What a freak...." Lucio said aloud. 

Zed placed his sword in his mouth and on his tongue (which was now also stretchy). Zed punched at Lucio, which the Marine easily avoided. However, the stretchy arm caught Lucio from behind. Zed's second arm came around and held the pirate still. Zed then lunged his neck at the pirate, his sword aiming straight for his chest.

*"Phas-!"* 

**POW!*​*
Before Lucio could eecute his intangibility technique, Zed kneed him in the stomach, forcing any air out of his body.

*"SNAKE CRUCIFICATION!"* At the last moment, Lucio was able to twist his body enough so that the blade went through his left shoulder. Zed pulled out the blade and returned his body to normal composture. Lucio now had a gaping slash across his chest and a hole in his shoulder.

"Time to end this!" Zed pounded on a plank on the ship with an increased density foot, sending the severely injured Lucio high into the air. Zed used his low density body to ascend into the air as well. Zed went higher than Lucio and prepared himself for a familiar attack. 

*DESCENDING VIPER STRIKE!​*
Zed pointed his blade directly at Lucio as he flew towards him with a condensed body.

*"PHASE!"* Lucio said as Zed flew directly through him. Lucio quickly became tangible again and grabbed Zed by his long flowing hair in mid air. Lucio began spinning around with Zed in hand, *"LUNAR TECHNIQUE: WAXING CRESCENT TYPHOON!!!"*

Lucio transformed into a spinning, cutting twister in mid-air, *with Zed inside it*. It's as if he was inside a giant blender. The twister finally stopped and both of them fell to the ground. Lucio picked himself up (barely) and looked over to a now bald man with a body decorated in slashes. Zed, was defeated.

"I gave ya a haircut, buddy!" Lucio said with a giant grin before collapsing on the deck.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 10, 2011)

Shin_Yagami said:


> *Shin Yagami*
> 
> The swordsman peered around, the island showed little sign of life, besides the forest all he could see was an mountain in the center of the island. Had he stayed longer he might've noticed some movement but by then he had ventured deeper into the forest already. Looking for a way to train himself, the tons of push ups and other repetitive exercises he had been limited to before on the ship  had made him braindead and he was looking for something to break the monotony and perhaps even challenge him.
> 
> ...



As the swordsman ventured through the woods something crashed in from above, just in front of him. As the dust cleared he saw the dark haired Drake, shaking off the shock and getting back to his feet, "Why don't you come down and fight me like a man!" he shouted up to Loki, waving his fist.

He then slowly turned to Shin, "Oh, hi there," he gives an awkward wave before using his yellow aura to shoot himself up after Loki.

After a quick mid air scuffle Drake grabs Loki by the arm and chucks him to the ground, *"Red Blast!"* he thrusts his red energy coated fist down after the odd looking man. 

Loki smashes into the ground and slowly looks upward to see the incoming blast, "Thaaaat's not good," he holds up both his hands, *"Propulsion Shield!" * the red blast pauses as if it hit an invisible blockade in front of Loki.

It then shot right back up towards Drake, who shoots straight towards the energy *"Black Blaze!"* he releases a twisting blast of black flame like aura from his palm that cuts a hole right into blast that allows him to slip right through it.

He continues his descent and slams his fist right into Loki's chest. He then pulls him up by his scarf and proceeds to beat him senseless. He pauses to look back at Shin, "Hey," *Punch* "I'm Atlas D. Drake," *Punch* "Captain of the Atlas Pirates," *Punch* "And I'm here to beat the shit out of this guy and get my monkey back," *Punch* "So who're you?"


----------



## Noitora (Apr 10, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol ~ Southern Mountain*

*Sandrei*










​
With the chief guard defeated the pirates who had previously been hiding and scattered once again filled the halls of the mountain. Guards rushed to counter the horde, the main battle took place outside in the snow, but skirmishes occurred in every section of the Gaol as the guards forces attempted to strategically bring the place under control. Down a less used route of the Southern Mountain, a beautiful human and beastly Fishman sprinted in a random direction, the pair bantering with each other as they seemed to have gotten themselves lost.
“Why am I not surprised that you have gotten us lost, we are constantly being turned around!” Ursla said in a stern yet feminine tone. Sandrei groaned to himself, even though they had both grown a trust of each other after working together to defeat Toruk, they still had very opposite personalities. 
“Me?! I thought I said you should lead!?” He retorted, only to get an ‘hmph’ in return, clearly she thought differently. The Fishman shook his head as they continued their advancement. When he was sure she was not looking, a small smirk grew over his lips. He would be lying if he said he was not enjoying himself, as well as the company of such an interesting human. 

  Suddenly from around the corner a number of guards piled forward, weapons gripped tightly in their hands prepared to fight for justice and other poxy things of that manner. As he saw them Sandrei lowered his body and sped forwards in a stream like manner, his tail even powering his body forward as he sprinted. Ursla rolled her eyes at his showing off and continued to run normally, letting him get his hands dirty. 
“Fishman Karate: Shoulder Strike!” He roared out, his sharp teeth in clear view. The closest guard found himself being rammed by Sandreis’ shoulder and fired back into his comrades. Another guard attempted to use this opportunity to bring down the massive blade in his hand. 
“Fishman Karate: Shark Teeth” He smirked as he spoke, twisting his body to catch the blade between his teeth. The guards’ eyes widened as he attempted to wrench it free. Without letting up he ended their fight with a swift palm thrust into the mans stomach, also throwing him back into the marine group ahead of them. After spitting out the blade Ursla walked up beside him.
“Such an ugly way of fighting. Teeth, really?” Sandrei passed a gaze over to her, to see an amused expression, jesting with him. He slowly shook his head before he slid into his fighting stance.

_“We have them surrounded, the two that defeat Chief Guard Toruk!”_ Both pirates flicked their eyes over their shoulders to see another group of guards’ blocking any escape. Though things became a lot direr as one of them stepped forward through the crowd wielding a massive flame thrower.
“Can’t be serious?" Sandrei groaned. Then on the other side a second man stepped forward holding a huge flame thrower. Both pirates looked from side to side with the flames preparing to be roared out. The shark growled as he considered the course of action. Both groups were too far away to get to before the other burnt them alive, and down such a narrow hallways the flames would travel faster. His attention settled on the wall in front of him, a small crack showing its’ thickness and the snow from the outside. 
_“Burn these dogs!”_ The Guardsman in charge yelled out. Ursla too showed an expression of concern, though she also had noticed Sandrei clock onto something as he studied the wall behind her. Like a dashing knight Sandrei swept Ursla up into his arms and covered her body protectively.
“What the-!” She yelped upon being man handled. 
“Hold on!” With that, and the flames exploding from the dips of the flame throwers, Sandrei charged towards the wall.
“Fishman Karate: Bodyslam!” Like a wrecking ball he slammed into the wall and smashed his way through it. The flames tore down the corridor and exploded out of the hole inches behind them. The pair fell straight to earth into a small group of people on a pathway leading towards the Southern Mountain. Sandrei landed with a huge thump onto something surprisingly soft.
"KUUUUUWAAAA!” Echoed beneath his feet, but he barely noticed it, instead his attention was on the trio ahead of him while still holding Ursla in his arms.
“More like outta the fire and into the frying pan this time…Heh” Unsure whether friend or foe stood before him.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 10, 2011)

*An entrance of Blizzard Gaol…*










​
  The guard held the den den mushi close to his body, listening to everything that sounded through, while yelling down reports of situations and how to govern this mess. The room was filled with guardsman all awaiting their own orders for battle, though all in all it was looking like a huge mess.
“The Chief Warden has moved to the battlefield!?” The officer yelled down the den den mushi. After a few seconds a confident yelling returned. They seemed to yelling a lot.
_“That’s right; he’ll clean up this break out in no time!”_ The guards in the entrance hall let out sighs of relief, with the Chief Warden taking action there was nothing to fear. There were a good number of powerful pirates in this prison, though none at the level of the Chief Warden.

  Their spirits were shaken however as a crack began to form along the massive door of the entrance. All their attentions were grasped by the unusual showing. It was impossible, none of the pirates had made it this far yet, and even if they had why would they be trying to break back inside. They all stood poised and prepared for whatever broke through those doors. As if something smashed roughly into the massive doors they exploded open and into pieces, followed by a huge cloud of dust that hid those responsible but their shadowy figures.
“…Identify yourself at once!” The officer guard called out from behind his desk. Sounds of footsteps soon followed, and ever so slowly a group of pirates waded through the dust. At the head a man with dark hair and a fur collared black jacket hung from his shoulders strode forward. His face was not unknown, as all the guards suddenly became frozen, sweat trickling down their skin

“R-Raiva… D… Tempestade…” The officer said as he took a few steps back. The guards struggled to keep their weapons up, they had heard of what this man was capable of.
“W-Why …. Are you here!?” One man choked up the courage to say. The Black Storm pirates remained silent at Raivas’ back.
*“Why…”* He said calmly, his dark eyes trailing over the contents of the entrance. *“… Why not…”* With that, he slipped his right hand out of his pocket and raised it slightly into the air before him. It shimmered a strange yellowy orange and within seconds the guards whom stood all too still in shock suddenly wrenched in pain, seeing their life-force suck from their body and eventually becoming complete statues. Kurosai stepped up beside his Captain, sword at his side and mask covering most of his features.
“Orders, Captain?” Raiva slipped his hand back into his pocket and once again lead his pirate crew.

*“Find any worth recruiting… then I’ll destroy everything…” *


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 10, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"It's time to start the fight." Rex cracks his knuckles, though his people had started without him. "Alright.... Start it." Rex commands. "Start what?" Alex stares blankly. "My... Theme Music." Rex put on a pair of sunglasses and gave the thumbs up. "You... don't have theme music...." Alex responds. "WHAT!? How can I, the great freedom fighter, REX! not have theme music!? That one marine did! Why can't i have theme music!?"

"Ahem..." RoboMan cleared his throat and adjusted his tie. "It is fine Rex-san.... Now then, Start.... MY theme music." As he spoke, an odd music began to play throughout the entire ship.












Turning to Rex and giving him a thumbs up.... "Booyah." RoboMan dashes off. "SEE! HE HAS THEME MUSIC!" Rex shouts. "You need to grow up." Alex sighed. "NEVER!" Rex shouts, crossing his arms and letting out a strong snort. "Whatever." Alex shook his head and rushed off. "How the hell did he start that theme music..." Rex rubbed his chin.... "I've got it...." Holding one hand into the air, he let out a command... "PLAY... THEME MUSIC!"












"Oh Yeah.... Rex likie." Rex was the last one to rush onto the next floor, busting through one of the walls instead of using the door, merely two feet from him. "MY THEME MUSIC GIVES ME STRENGTH!"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 11, 2011)

The palace was certainly a wonderful place, even after the marines and pirates' brutal battles inside. Sure, a lot of the valuables were no longer in mint condition, but Rek could restore it all with a few days' work and heavy application of memory alteration powers. 

Now if only someone could save him again from a persistent bounty hunter who has him tied up.

The nerve of that woman! She was even using his ship to take her to whoever it was that hired her to commit this act in the first place. His own ship! 

"I suppose it wouldn't be a bother to ask you how you survived that last attack by my dear Annie?" Rek asked, struggling against his bonds. It was futile since she had used seastone cuffs to hold him down, but it got his mind off the fact that he missed an easy haul. 

"Speed. Agility. Reflexes. Qualities that you must borrow from others." Jun replied. She knew her way with the sail, Rek admitted. Despite the damage inflicted on his ship with many names it was still sea-worthy, but it sailed at almost the same efficiency as it would if Rek was on the helm. 

"Indeed. Any chance of you freeing me now that the hunt's over?"

"No."

"What a shame. Then I'll settle for learning who your employers are."

"You shall learn soon enough." And that was the end of it, at least for now.


When Rek woke up the following day he found himself in a very comfortable room, the comfiest he'd been in a long time. It reminded him a lot like home- and that's when he panicked, and ran out of the room wearing nothing but his frilly sleeping robes.

"Ah, my lord. Good of you to awaken at this time." A man standing outside his room said to him as he was surrounded by servants who began to change him on the spot. 

"Fiel?" Rek blurted out just before a servant drove a white undershirt down his neck. 

"Yes, my lord, Fiel Ingcabnet. Your parents have Honkhonkhonkhonkhonkhonkhonk!"

The servants tried not to stare at Fiel as he began to slap himself serious, but Rek could only look on in confusion. "Are you well, Fiel?"

"Apologies, my lord. The servants' attempts at dressing you is quite " And this he said we much disgust. "humorous."

Great. His family has finally captured him. All that time spent running away, looking for answers, was going to be for naught. "Yes, yes, humorous. I suppose you shall be taking me home now, then."

"I have received no such orders,my lord, though I will be more than willing to check if a memo concerning your return has arrived in the 12 minutes and 31 seconds since I had last checked."

Rek looked surprised. "Then why am I here?"

"Because my lord." Fiel handed Rek a file. " The family demands your services."

Rek looked at the brown file in his hands. On it the words "_Hookberg Deep_" were written in a thick, black font.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Raptor had taken the demotion much better then Archer had expected. Maybe there was hope for him after all. Archer reached into his drawer and fished around through an unorganized stack of paperwork and old issues of Marine Babes Quarterly (MBQ). "Now where did I put it..." With Kimiko away his state of organization had simply fallen into a mess. Archer finally found the assignment notice underneath an issue with a vivacious red headed female marine on the cover. _A pity she didn't last_, Archer thought to himself. The really good ones seldom did.

Archer handed the newly demoted Lt. Raptor the assignment notice, and after a momentary pause, the magazine as well. "Some helpful reading material while you're sailing to your next assignment," Archer said with a thin wisp of a smirk. "Welcome to your new squad, the Storm Chasers. Nice name isn't it? I'm sure you'll fit right in. Good luck *Lieutenant.*"

As Archer dismissed Raptor from his office, a messenger seagull with a Marine cap flew to the perch of his window and dropped a sealed letter onto his desk. Archer rolled his eyes when he saw who the letter was addressed from. "What a pompous little man," Archer said with a sigh, and began to read the report by Lt. Lysander Sa'lis. 



Noitora said:


> *The Uccello Pirates ~ The Kingdom of Shinpou*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*​
> The Castle had almost totally crumbled to pieces, while a section off the east seemed to hold strong. Word that fighting was still taking place there reached the people of Shinpou who were prepared to assist, though quickly stopped by Knight Gawain. The marines whom had put up the last bit of resistance at the front wall had now completely retreated to the sea knowin how hopeless the situation was. Braska Hextor had been propped up against one of the courtyard trees, his wounds once again being tended to with Prince Sora knelt at his side, and the young boy was worry stretched over his features. Braska was unsure to where Raven had gone off to, after helping him out of the castle he lost track of the young Captain before being taken by the common people for healing. The wounded knight rested his head back onto the tree, his eyes closing.
> ...



Annie watched as Rek melted away from her perceptions, like a phantom in the mist. "You still owe me back pay. Oh yeah and I'm taking back the Cutie Pie!"  she hollered at him with a grin. Annie quickly pocketed the gleaming metal coins that Rek had given her as a parting gift. She'd certainly be able to put the lightweight yet durable metal to good use. As for the expensive silk handkerchief he had given her, she used that to wrap around a bloody gash on her right arm. 

The gunslinger made her way through the shattered courtyard, limping noticeably on her left leg. "Gotta work on those landings," she grunted aloud. Annie was thankful however to see that the rebels had pushed back the Marines and secured the castle. She was also willing to bet that those Uccello pirates had also fared well in their battles. This was good, now she could set off knowing that things had turned out alright.

Annie eventually came upon Braska. The imposing knight looked like he had been through the ringer and then some. He was resting against the trunk of beautiful looking tree, surrounded by several knights, and a bunch of fancy looking folks who she assumed were the royal family. Annie walked up to Braska and tipped her beat up stetson hat to him. "I think I'll be heading out now fella, but I'm glad you got your kingdom back. Looks like good things can still happen in this world." Annie glanced briefly at the royal family. What the hell she figured. "So uh...there wouldn't happen to be a reward for helping out?" she asked with a hopeful smile.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 11, 2011)

Nicholas-

The pirate captain rushed through the marines, his blade slashing through them with little effort. He can feel cuts on his left side forming from the attack, but his right side feels nothing. His heavily scared right side still numb, he can feel the force of the blades hitting him every now and then, but no pain comes to him. 

The marines scream out in agony as Nicholas sends their entrails flying through the air, The pirate captain fires a bullet into another gun powder barrel, once more a warehouse explodes taking out the buildings beside it. The base is many miles wide and many miles long, but they have destroyed seven of their warehouses. 

It was apparent that these pirates wouldn't stop until the base had been burned to the ground completely. Some of the Black Lotus crew were in the main building Nicholas had suspected, he would remain outside in the main base, he would draw out the marines to him. After all, that is what his job had always been. To protect his men, to make sure they came home safely. For that job, he consumed the devils fruit, For his friends, for his family, he would sacrifice his love of the ocean.

Black Lotus Pirates-

Takeshi-

The pirate captain was brutal, his fist gripped one of the marines jackets and flung him into the blade of another marine. The men scream as the pirate cuts them down. Unlike Nicholas, his job wasn't to set the warehouses aflame, it was to find the Cannons. To find their storage houses and to set up barrels and cannon balls in certain locations. They had studied the map well enough to see where they could plant explosives... Well enough to know how to cripple this base. 

Takeshi was proud of Alex for doing his part so well, less and less marines had shown up in his location thanks to all the noise Alex made. "Just try to stay safe." Takeshi slashes down a marine, he falls to the ground in pain. The pirate captain raises his blade and stabs the marine through the chest to end his pathetic crying.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 11, 2011)

*A proposition*

"That was quite the show you put on there." Upon hearing the remark Marcus turned towards the door of the restaurant to find a woman standing there with a large spear in her hand. He then started to speak.

"And! What's it to you. If you're looking for a meal I guess you and I are both out of luck it seems my little display scared everone off." The woman Racheal Fang simply laughed at his comment and replied.

@That aint a problem I'll just make my own meal." She began towards the kitchen to make her food when she noticed Marcus walking towards the door. "Who are you anyway, I can tell you're not a marine. That much is clear so you must be a pirate then right. Where's your crew?" Marcus answered.

"I am a pirate but I have yet to find a crew, and if you must know my name is Marcus. Marcus D. Crow. Now if you don't mind I'll be leaving." He almost reached the door when the woman intercepted him and stood in his path.

"Hold on now I didn't tell you who I am yet, my name is Racheal Fang and after seeing you're little display I would like to join you," Racheal said still standing in Marcus' path. Marcus' expression changed into one of annoyance as he replied.

"I have no time for the weak woman!" He certainly didn't expect what Racheal would say in responce with a small grin forming on her features.

"Then I will have to persuade you and show you why not to underestimate someone on the grounds of being a woman." Marcus had to react quickly to duck under the swing of Racheal's spear which ended up connecting with the wall which left a large hole in the wall of the building. At this Marcus cracked a grin and proclained.

"This may be entertaining." He got into a fighting stance and the two began the fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 11, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *An entrance of Blizzard Gaol…*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Spade had been biding his time, waiting for the guards to thin out before making his move, but now he was starting to grow restless. The thought of just going on a rampage and ripping all their throats out started to sound much more appealing. He nearly salivated at the bloody mental images that played out in his minds eye, and prepared to transform. The man known to the world as "the Ripper" hesitated however when he heard one of the guards mention that the Chief Warden had entered the fray. Spade narrowed his eyes and thought over this sudden shift in the balance of power. He couldn't afford to attract the attention of the warden, or this would surely turn into the worlds shortest escape attempt. Spade didn't get too worried however. The path would provide as it always did. His fate would not be to rot in this frozen hell. There were still so many more lives out there for him to snuff out. 

Spade carefully considered his next move, but then quite unexpectedly someone made the move for him. He peeked around the corner and saw the main doors blow open. The guards scattered as several shadowy figures entered the chamber. Spade's eyes went wide for several seconds as Raiva Tempstade appeared through the smoke. Every pirate or marine worth their salt would surely recognize this infamous man on sight. Spade suddenly felt his body fill with a twinge of excitement, such as he had never felt before. He watched with awe as Raiva literally drained the life out of a group of guards. It was like watching the wheels of fate turn right in front of his very eyes.

"Is this my path?" Spade wondered aloud. 

He'd certainly find out. Spade let loose a feral roar that filled the chamber, then suddenly leaped out from behind the corner. Spade lunged at the guard closest to him, transforming his right hand into a reptilian appendage with three hook like claws. The guards throat exploded in a spray of crimson. Spade smiled as the hot blood washed against his frigid face. It had indeed been too long since he felt such pleasure. Two more guards spun around to face Spade, utter shock registered on their faces. A leathery, whip like tail sprouted from underneath Spade's coat and impaled them both in the chests in a blur of movement. The shock remained etched on the guards faces, frozen for eternity, as they crashed to the frozen floor. Spade's eyes glowed blood red as he leaped in front of Raiva, his reptilian tail swishing back and forth behind him. Spade knew that his path would either come to an end, or begin anew in this room, in front of this very man. He flashed Raiva a bloody grin, revealing rows of tiny serrated teeth. 

"So I heard you were recruiting? 

_Elsewhere..._
The escaped revolutionaries poured out of the mountains, forming into one singly army. Big Knife Shirley, the Revolutionary General of the West Blue, lead them forward, waving around two giant kukri blades and slicing anyone who dared get in her way. The news had already spread that several of the chief guards had been defeated, emboldening them even further. 

"Hold the line boys and girls. It won't be long now!" Shirley howled. "Our friends will be here soon!"  

Shirley observed a mass of guards and giant rabbits trying to outflank them from the right. "I got 'em!" She twirled both her kukri blades over her head and unleashed a downward slash. *"Finishing Touch!" * A giant V shaped air slash flew from her blades, and went spiraling towards the prison forces. *BABOOM!* The revolutionaries cheered as guards and rabbits alike went flying into the air like ragdolls. 

Meanwhile, Rear Admiral Kimiko descended from the sky and landed beside several squads of guards who were trying to regroup. She shook her head with frustration as she eyed the mayhem being caused by the escaped revolutionaries. For her this was supposed to have been just a routine visit to the Fleet Admiral's niece, but had quickly spiraled out of control. She had already been forced to help the prison guards, and now things were escalating beyond their control. "Status report!"  Kimiko asked the senior guard. 

"Maam, the Chief Warden has entered combat!" 

Kimiko nodded at the good news. She had also called for Marine reinforcements, and even summoned Shichibukai assistance. Though she doubted any Shichibukai would even come.  "Good, we'll hold them back until more reinforcements arrive!" Kimiko responded. She drew her glittering rapier and geppoued into the air, making a beeline towards Big Knife Shirley.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 11, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol.....*
Ursla and Sandrei are just about off of Western Mountain. The unlikely pair has grown quite close since their first encounter in the frozen cell. Who would've thought a prissy heiress like Ursla would befriend a terrifying looking fishman such as Sandrei? Such things were once unfathomable, but anything is possible in this wonderful world. Even though both of them wore scars from their clash with the Chief Guard, Toruk, it didn't matter. The adrenaline of escape had already taken its course and there's no turning back. Hundreds upon thousands of prisoners were now on the escape. Word was spreading that the Chief Guards were falling. It became apparent now, even the smallest flame was still alive in this frozen hell. Escape was still possible.

A huge line of guards appeared before the pair. They each took aim with their guns in hand. Ursla and Sandrei prepared themselves for what was to come. 

_"FIRE!!!!!!!!"_ One of the guards exclaimed. Out of the guns came an orb of what appeared to be steel. However, the guards aimed above the two pirates. Suddenly, the orbs exploded above them and rain down water that incased the pirates in a giant block of ice.

_"Now break the ice!!! We'll shatter them into a million pieces!!!"_ The guard ordered. The guards seemed to reload their weapons with a new type of ammo--one that would explode.

*"Bubble Bounce!"* A voice called out. A human-sized bubble came rolling in at an incredible speed. The bubble knocked over the guards as if they were a perfect set of pins at a bowling alley. "Strike!"

Ursla's eyes seemed to grow wide inside the block of ice at the sight of the newcomer. A faint hint of sparkles seemed to emit from her body. Suddenly, the ice began to melt and revert to its relaxed form, water. Ursla walked over to Sandrei and used her ability to thaw him out as well.

"It's nice to see you, Rose!" Ursla said as she hugged her Captain. It was as if she formed a sisterly bond with her Captain over time. Ursla has truly come a long way.

"That feels good~" Rose remarked with a smug face. Ursla's ability must be taking her affect on the Phoenix Pirate Captain as well. "Good seeing you too, Ursla!"

"Ahem..." Sandrei audibly cleared his throat. While in Ursla's arms, Rose excitely jumped out of them and in front of Sandrei.

"A shark! On land! That's awesome!" She remarked with sparkling eyes.

"This is the Captain of our crew, Phoenix D. Rose." Ursla said as she introduced the young Pirate.

"I'm not sure if we'd still be alive had it not been for the Vice Warden having to run off and take care of the other pirates here. Apparently we're not strong enough to warrant his attention. Ten said stepping from behind Rose. 

"Oh yea, that's Ten. She's gonna join our crew!" Rose said still gawking at Sandrei.

"I followed that distinctive devil fruit all the way to this location. You're one lucky kid." A man with specs said as he appeared from a cliff. 

"Don't mind him. We come in peace, we're just looking to escape as well." A man wearing boxing gloves appeared as well.

"Hell yeah! The ultimate team has been formed!"

*Elsewhere at the Blizzard Gaol.......*
*"Steam Brewer....."* A huge amount of steam was expelled from Chief Warden Gustav's hand, incinerating a large group of prisoners. Gustav had almost completely extinguished every escapee that originated from Northern Mountain. Gustav stood at the base of the mountain looking down on the work he's done. It didn't take him any time at all to finish this job. Just three other mountains remained and he'd be finished.

_"Chief Warden Gustav-sama!!!!!!!! I have some very disturbing news to report!!!!!!"_

At this point, Gustav didn't know what could be more disturbing. A large prison break was currently underway, his Chief Guards had fallen and now Marine enforcements were on the way. 

"Vwhat has happened now?! Can't you fools do anything right?"

_"The infamous pirate, Captain of the Black Storm Pirates, *Raiva D. Tempestade* has appeared! He's blown the front doors clear open and is now assaulting the prison for some unknown reason!!!!!_

"VWHAT DID YOU SAY?!?! WHO'S HERE?!" Steam once again began to rise from Gustav's body. Why would he, of all people, be here? His timing couldn't be any more appropriate.

*"Gather up Vice Chief Quam and all ovf the guards you can to hold theeem back until I can make it there!"* Gustav ordered. 

Gustav formed into a giant cloud of steam and rushed down Northern Mountain with god speed.

*With the prison break group.......*
The group was now in the clear and headed for the front doors. They were just short a mile away from it. However, what looked to be a large cloud descended from the sky before th group. The cloud began to reshap itself and take the form of a tall man wearing a pure white fur coat.

"Vwhere do you think you're going?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 11, 2011)

*Levy A. Than…*
The tall Fishman walked through the streets of Topsville, looking pissed off, per usual. After the battle with the bounty hunters, Levy had tried to use his hammer’s special abilities, but to no avail. He thinks back to his past, unsuccessful attempt… 

_“Activate!” Levy shouted, pointing a finger at the hammer. It did not move. “Abrakadabra!” The hammer remained still. Levy then looked around to see if anyway was looking… He clasped his hangs together and bowed his head, “Please, please with cherry and sprinkles on top!” He pleaded to the hammer, which stared back at him mockingly. “YOU MOCK ME!” Meanwhile, the fodder of the ship stared at him with confused expressions.

"Why is he talking to a hammer?” 
"I dunno Fishmen are stupid.” 
“Hahaha, fish brains.” 

Levy’s eyes narrowed and he tightened his grip on the hammer. He then got up and swung with the hammer, knocking the fodder off the ship and into the ocean. “Farewell, humans who were smarter then me!” Levy yelled to them, waving as the ship continued onward. The humans surfaced, trying to stay afloat against the waves.  “We’re sorry! We didn’t mean to call you stupid!” The fishman however, ignored their pleas and simply let them drown…_

Levy growled at the thought. He remembered that he had the hammer on his back and muttered, “Stupid hammer…” 


Gaja said:


> _*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Inside the City, Rumboar Island, Grand Line*_​
> The group walked in to the city, and Duke answered Shishi's question. The machine had some interest in new supplies, and maybe fighting some solid samples for new spare parts for himself. The ones he had on the ship were kinda running low, with all the constant fighting and his circuits going bananas from time to time. Walking next to Rush the android looked around, as few people were freaked out by them, it was as if they were too bothered by something else to be bothered by their appearances.
> 
> The machine walked towards Duke and pointed at the guy that his captain wanted him to interrogate. "No problem, but first let me show you my new magnificent invention."
> ...



Needless to say, after this impressive show of musical coordination and assassin skills, Duke was amazed. His eyes glowed brightly and were wide with amazement. Fandral’s face mimicked Duke’s, but his jaw hung down stupidly. Hogun simply watched with his arms crossed, while Volstagg stared. When Shishi was finished, Duke, Fandral, and Volstagg all clapped and hooted. 

“That was awesome, Shishi!” Fandral told the android assassin. “But what did you learn?” Duke asked. The android raised a finger and if he could smile he would. “I was getting to that…” He told Duke. “This island is owned by the Government. The reason why there is so much smoke is because of the giant factory in the center of the island. There’s also a marine base nearby to back up the factory if it was ever attacked by pirates or Revolutionaries. Most of the taxes go to the base or the factory, which sort of explains why everything around us looks like this.” He stated and all around him were shoddy-looking buildings and sad people. 

“The people have also adapted to the smoke, so they’re a lot faster and stronger then your average citizens, apparently.” Duke stroked his chin as he took in this information. “So that’s why it has been harder to move on this island…”  He said, continuing to stroke his chin. 

To the rest of the crew, it looked as if he was thinking very deeply. It was the very opposite. A light bulb pops up above Duke’s head and flickers out for a second. “I’ve got it!” He exclaimed, his finger pointing up. He then points his finger at Rush, “Rush, I challenge you to a race!” He shouted. 

The rabbit man looked at him with a strange and apprehensive face. “what-“ “That’s right, I challenge you to a race! And anyone else who wants in on it too! Let’s see who can move the fastest in the smoke!” He told the crew. “And whoever comes in last has to clean the whole ship!” He added. Before the crew could react, Duke was already running. “WAIT, THAT’S NOT FAIR!” Fandral yelled. 

Duke responded with, “Who cares?” Hogun then raised an eyebrow, “What are we running too?” Duke pointed ahead to the giant factory in the distance. “LAST ONE TO THE FACTORY IS A ROTTEN EGG!” 

*Blizzard Gaol, Enter Asuka! *










“Shichibukai assistance, my ass…” A woman muttered to herself as her boat moved gently though the waters. She wore a cloak wrapped around her body and although her face was obscured, it was clear that she was smoking a cigarette. “Why did I have to be the only Shichibukai in the area?” She asked to no one in particular, she just really _hated_ her job at this moment. Even though it kept the marines off her back when she was doing business, she was essentially their dog, having to come at their beck and call. It irritated her knowing that this was the truth and she could do nothing about it. Deep in thought, she was surprised to see that her boat had stopped moving.
 “Oh, yeah, I almost forgot... frozen ocean.” 

She hopped off the boat, her boots making a loud THUD. She examines her pistols, “I think I have everything I need…” She muttered. With a quick check and after confirming that she had the necessary equipment to handle a bunch of raving maniacs, she started to walk towards the prison. Although it was a long walk, the woman eventually arrived on the actual island itself. Four huge mountains were in the distance, each with a kanji painted on it. As her eyes scanned the mountains, she says, “It’s no Impel Down, but it’s fairly impressive.” 

Taking a deep breathe, she walks through an entrance to the prison and frowns, and “There are no guards present. Maybe the situation was worse then that message suggested?” The woman moved silently through the prison, moving swiftly through the prison walls. She eventually comes upon a group of prisoners running towards the exit, which she blocked. The sound of heels pressing against the ground and burning the ground could be heard as they came to a stop. 

“Who the hell are you?”
 “Is she one of the guards?” 
“I don’t know I’ve never seen her before!”
 “We can barely see her…” 
“She has a nice body shape, though.” 
“I don’t care who she is… She’s not getting in the way of my freedom!”

The pirates charged at her, but suddenly she grabs at her cloak and pulls it off her body tossing it to the side. Underneath was a woman wearing a tank top-like shirt and a pair of shorts, along with some combat boots. In her hand were two pistols, but the face was very recognizable and the pirates jump back once they see it. “M-mmmmmisss Nevermiss~!” They all shout in unison. 

_*Asuka ‘Miss Nevermiss’
Royal Shichibukai
Former Bounty: 600,000,000​* _

The woman grins at the pirate’s reaction. “I have no interest in fodder like you.” Asuka said, and suddenly a powerful wave of aura was sent towards the pirates. Their legs start to shake and their eyes fall to the back of their skulls. They fall to the ground, foaming at the mouth. Asuka had an even wider grin on her face now as she marched past the pirates and onwards to prevent anyone else from escaping…


----------



## Furious George (Apr 11, 2011)

*The Castle Fortess...*



Nicodemus said:


> "Devil fruit huh?" Kent asked, pushing himself to his feet. His body began to glow with red energy, and he tossed the small key Nereus had given him to Roy. "Try this."
> 
> The marines ran into the cell, and Kent ducked under the first volley of bullets. He jumped up, flipped in the air, and crashed into the first marine. Another marine swung his sword at him, but he grabbed the blade and punched the marine full in the face. The marine flew into the wall behind him and lay still.
> 
> ...



Though he caught the keys tossed to him, Roy stood stricken for a few moments as the young man proceeded to run through his enemy as though it were the simplest task in the world. He moved fatser then any deer and gave off a power from his body that the Man-King didn't quite understand. It wasn't manliness as he knew it but it somehow seemed very... natural.

"My thanks lad!" Roy suddenly yelled out. He began to fiddle with the key in his monstrously over-sized hands when one of the prison guards reached him. Roy booted the fodder in the face, sending the man flying into the wall and passed out with pain. 

The shackles fell to the Man-King's feet. 

Roy's eyes went wide when he saw the lad thrown clear across the hallway from a mighty sword swipe. 

 "So you're the ringleader of this pathetic breakout attempt," the man snarled, stalking forward. "My name is commander Danzig."

The monstrous man clad in steel from head-to-toe, monstrous even according to Roy's reckoning, didn't seem to notice (or didn't seem to care) that the burly woodsman was right beside him in the cell. And he wasn't pleased. 

Roy opened his mouth to challenge the man when- 

"Roy! You're free now! Do whatever you wanna do!" He turned back to Danzig and began jogging forward. "This guy's mine."

Man-King immediately understood. Far be it from him to interfere in another man's fight. 

"I will remember you, lad! Fight well!"

Roy began to hurry down the opposite hallway, his huge stride covering more distance then any nromal-sized man can. The rumor of the lad's warfare could be heard echoing from behind him. 

And so Roy continued to run through the fortress, cutting down any unprepared foe who stood in his path. He rounded one hallway, then the next, and the ne- 

Roy whipped back around the corner as fast as he could to just barely avoid the barrage of gunfire. These particular guards were expecting him. Roy was not like the lad who could dodge bullets.

"We know you're there! Drop your weapon and surrender peacefully, prisioner!" 

"Alas, that I should see the day where I am pinned down and bested by tiny men..."

And suddenly rage struck Roy's face like a vein of lightning. With a cry, Roy buried his axe deep into the wall where he took cover. "RRGGHHH!!" with gritted teeth he pulled at the handle of his axe, the head still embedded deep int eh castle's thick wall. 

"WHAT THE!!!" one of the prison guards shouted what all the other guards were thinking. 

Roy had ripped out an entire section of the castle wall and was now using it like a shield! 

"F-F-FIRE!!! LIGHT THIS FREAK UP, MEN!!" The prison guard was shaken, but his orders were obeyed. They fired everything they had the wall but Roy kept advancing slowly, holding the wall by his axe handle the same way a SWAT member would hold up his riot shield. 

As massive as his makeshift shield was, Roy soon realized the gunfire was beginning to be eat away at it. Huge chunks of cement were beginnging to fly off, spraying bits of pebbles and rock poweder in his eyes. "ENOUGH!"

Roy began to pick up speed and was now charging at the riflemen directly in front of him. The wall-shield was almost the exact same height and width of the hallway they were in. 

"RETREAT, MEN! FALL BACK!" The command finally came. But it was too late. Roy gathered all the men up against his shield the way a housemaid gathers dirt into a dustpan and slammed them, wall-shield and all, into the wall right in front of him. Both the wall and wall-shield immediately crumbled against each other, with the prison guards sandwiched between double layers of rubble. 

On the other side was another waiting ambush squad. Their jaws hit the floor as they turned to their left, peering into the newly-made entrance. Man-King was suddenly before them.

The men went aimed their weapons at him but- 

*MAN UP! *

With his leg now suddenly overflowing with a ridiculous amount of defined and lumpy muscle, Roy stamped his foot against the ground. The resulting tremor sent all the prison guards on their backs.

"Am I a bird that I am shot at from a distance!?! Hear me now, you men of the law! I have broken your law and you are just in trying to prevent me from leaving this place! Yet leave this place I will."

The men stayed on the floor, listening to the booming voice in fear. 

"BUT... as sure as I live I will lay down my weapon and return to my cell if any among you can best me in open war! After all, I have earned my punishment!"

His voice gathered authority like a rain cloud gathers darkness. He lifted his axe into the air in challenge. 

"BUT I HAVE NOT EARNED THE COWARD'S BULLETS, NOR WILL I TAKE THEM! THE KING OF PINE-TREE KINGDOM OF THE NORTH IS AMONG YOU! GIRD YOUR LOINS, FACE MY AXE AND *FALL LIKE MEN!*"  

With a cry that contained thousands of years of masculine fury he charged at the squad when his axe flew from his hand and was pinned against the wall by three large throwing stars. 

"What?!" His axe stayed embedded against sheer castle wall. Whoever threw those strange weapons did it with a vast amount of power... and speed. Roy didn't even hear the wind being sliced by the projectiles. 

"Go now and help the others contain the other rebellions springing up around our castle. I will deal with this one." Roy couldn't figure out where the voice was coming from. 

"But sir-"

"Don't. This prisoner is beyond any of you. I do not know the custom of the World Government, but MY people do not needlessly throw away lives." The voice was smooth yet firm. 

The men retreated quickly. Roy went for his axe but a few more huge shiruken's pierced the ground before his feet. 

"Pine-Tree Kingdom is not a nation recoginized on any map I have ever seen.... and yet I know that you are no liar. I must say it is refreshing to meet another foreginer. So please, Your Majesty-"

Suddenly Roy was painfully aware of a cold pain in the small of his back. He was aware that someone was directly behind him. Blood poured down his wound and onto the blade of the knife, half-sunk into his flesh. Roy seemed more surprised then injured.

"Do not make me do any further damage."

*(frame freezes on a dark warrior, much shorter then Roy. He was speaking directly behind Roy, with his sword impaling him.)* 

_Tevinter 
Castle Force Guard 
Imperium Soldier_​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Blizzard Gaol, Enter Asuka! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Not too far behind 'Miss Nevermiss' a large marine ship approaches the great frozen prison. Standing at the head is a very tall man with grayish skin and slicked back red hair. He is wearing a black suit with a white coat resting on his shoulders. 

As they get closer and closer the tall man holds up his arm, "That's enough..." suddenly the music comes to a stop and the massive orchestra of marines with instruments behind him come into appearance. 

He walks through the line ups, "You were flat, you were behind, you aren't even playing the right instrument!"  he shouts, smacking a tuba out of one frightened man's hand. 

"Sir we're approaching Blizzard Gaol, should we prepare for battle?" one man asks while rushing over, "No no...You men need to fix your music formation before you can start worrying about your battle formation," the ship comes to a halt as it hits the ice and the man steps off the ship and onto the ice floor, "I expect a 180 degree turn in your performance by the time I make my return."

He adjusts his tie and starts moving into the battlefield, "I can't believe they sent one of those damn pirates to assist," althought he knew that the Warlords were no longer considered pirates he still didn't see them fit to shine his shoe, let alone prevent an uprising, "They should know that a future Admiral such as myself is more than enough to handle this."

*Vice Admiral Vincent L. Lancaster​*
*Topsville...*












"Watch on old man..." Dante says to the large cyborg behind him, "I'm about to make this town my newest stepping stone..."

He slowly steps forward, terrifying the remaining criminals in the bar. He raises his arm which causes many to shoot back in fear, "Like I would waste my time on individual flies like you...I'm going to exterminate the entire nest!" pillars of fire shoot from the ground, destroying what's left of the bar and causing the rubble to crash upon the downed bar goers.

He steps outside and into the drab light of the town, his demonic lizard behind him, "This seems like too much fun for just the two of us, don't you think? How about we get some company..." his eyes begin to glow red as he raises both of his arms and starts forming portal after portal, releasing demons of all shapes and sizes to cause terror on the island. 

They violently rip through buildings and stores, slicing through the townspeople like butter with their razor sharp teeth and claws. Dante sprouts a pair of red bat wings and shoots up into the air, propelled by a geyser of flames that shoots out from beneath him. 

He then begins to fly through the streets, *"Hell Fire!"* he shouts, releasing a stream of fire from his mouth that burns from building to building. After he finishes setting the section of the town ablaze he perches himself atop one of the larger buildings.

*"Listen worthless peons of Topsville!"* he shouts in his hybrid form, his leathery red skin and wings frightening most of the observers, *"Now that you have seen my power I will live you with two options."*

*"Join me,"* the townspeople look on in terror of the thought of joining this mad man, *"Or perish..."* a large group begin to run off but with a snap of his fingers the creatures cut them off, savage looks on each of their faces, "Now, what will you choose..."

*Lt. Commander Lieutenant Raptor*

"Storm Chasers?" Raptor says to himself as The Fleet Admiral exits. He grins, "I could work with that," he heads out of the room, a determined and excited look on his face.

He struts right past Vice Admiral Sloan, "So...What happened?" Raptor grins and turns around to look back at him, "You're looking at the commander of the newly formed Storm Chaser Squad!"

"YOU'RE COMMANDING A SQUAD...*AGAIN*?!?!"

"Damn right I am, and I'm not gona' fuck it up this time," he rips open the envelope that Archer gave to him, "And my first assignment is..." he pauses, "At Impel Down...?"

"Impel Down?" Sloan looks at him curiously, "Well it's not my assignment but it says I need to go there before shipping out for my actual assignment...And to give the Warden this," he says, holding out another envelope that was within the first.

"Fine, lets ship out," Raptor holds up a finger, "Nonononono, don't think so. I'm commanding my own ship, I haven't needed your help for years and I don't plan on taking it now," he heads to the docks, "Besides, I'm sure Impel Down isn't as fucked up as they say."

*World Pirates...*

"A race? Are you kidding me!" Rush shouts at Duke, "I mean really, that is one of the dumbest ideas you've ever had. Who would race through a filth infested island like this? I mean it's absurd, I could just imagine what it would do to my lungs." 

Though as he says all this he is running through the streets of the island, right on Duke's headstart taking tail, "Ugh I almost don't want to pass him, then he'll make a stupid joke about being on _my_ tail." 

He pauses, thinks about it, and then speeds up, "But there's no way in hell I'm letting him beat me!"


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 11, 2011)

*Deep underneath the four mountains...*

Several guards were positioned in front of a large cell. The room was rather small and very dark, with a set of stairs leading up to steel double doors. 

_"Dammit. What's going on up there?"_
_"Look, just ignore it. The Chief Warden should be able to handle it himself. We need to keep watch over this guy."_

Heheheheheh....looks like you guys could use some help. You wanna let me outta here?" A voice came from inside the cell. A disheveled man with long messy black hair and wearing a long trenchcoat grinned within the cell. He was sitting down and wrapped in chains, making an X across his body.

_"Shut up, traitor!"_

"Well at least give me some smokes. I could kill for a cigarette right about now." The double doors suddenly flew open, and Yaolmi's body was dropped down the stairs, hitting the metal floor. _"What the hell?"_

Roza stood at the top of the stairs, with Bramf beside her. "Looks like this is the place. You handle the guards honey, and I'll get him out." 

*At the Main Gate...*

As the group made it to the main gate to the prison, their path was suddenly blocked by none other than the Head Warden himself. "That's definitely Gustav," Ten said looking up at the man. "What?! You guys aren't seriously going to-"

"Vhat do you think you're doing Number Ten?" Gustav looked down at Ten. "You dare to assist criminals like this? You were created the capture these people. Vhat right do you have to ignore your purpose?"

Ten stayed silent. "Then you leave me no choice. I'll be forced to destroy you then..."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol*

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Face off with the Warden*
*
Sandrei*










​
It seemed that luckily Sandrei and Ursla had stumbled upon her Captain, Rose, who actually helped them out of a sticky spot. They also came across another pair of pirates, one powerful looking boxer and the other not without his own human charm. After some brief acquaintances to those who did not know each other the group had began to head towards the exit, staying any longer was pointless. 
“Phoenix Pirates eh… I helped Ursla this far, I better go all the way” Sandrei said to the group as they quickly sped across the snow. Other pirate crews had also taken up the smart thinking manoeuvre and were heading towards the exit to freedom while avoiding the battle that raged with the guards and other pirates scattered throughout the prison. Sandrei kept the masseuses’ side as he sprinted, his sharp eyes darting about at those around them. This many making a break for it would likely be noticed.

Just to their luck the Fishman was right. As they came closer to the entrance hall a steam cloud formed in their path and shifted into the shape of a man in a large white fur coat. Sandrei knew exactly who this was, and the knowledge caused him to tightly grit his sharp teeth in frustration. They were so close to the exit, and then this happened. The worst possible outcome was to be personally headed off by the Chief Warden.
"Vwhere do you think you're going?" The large man said confidently as he gazed down at the pirates gathering. Most other groups beside theirs showed fear, staggering back slightly. However Sandrei could not help but notice Rose in particular showing complete confidence. He then began a brief conversation with one of the females in their group, Number Ten and seemingly part of the World Government.

 Once he had finished, saying there was no choice but to destroy them the man known as Gustav raised his hand towards the entire collection of pirates. 
“Steam Bre-!”
“Fishman Karate: Water Kick!” Sandrei roared out as he leapt over the group and twisted his body to perform a swift kick to Gustavs’ face. As his foot made contact with the Chief Warden the mans body suddenly turned to steam where he hit. The shark gritted his teeth, he thought as much, but he had to attempt.
“Move” The Chief Warden said as he slammed his fist into Sandrei, who somehow got his guard up quick enough to avoid his own face taking a hit. The Fishman skidded along the snow, his left arm sizzling from the steam, pants escaping from his lips as the pain stung through his entire body. If only they were on the sea he would have more of a chance, he never seemed to be when he needed it. Gustav suddenly raised both his arms, steam exploding from his body as it swept over a couple of other groups present, burning them in the pressure.
“No one will be escaping today!”


*The entrance...​*
Raiva D. Tempestades darkened eyes followed the movements of the pirate whom seemed to make a performance for his benefit, though his face remained facing forwards. His other crewmates fanned out slightly as they made their way down the hallways, leaving a group guarding the entrance and Kurosaki loyally at Raivas’ side. After slaughtering numerous guards in a display in front of the Black Storm Captain he finally landed in front of him and offered a blood filled grin, sharp teeth and all. A zoan devil fruit user. Raiva did not reply at first, merely gazed down towards the beastly warrior with his trademark contemplating expression. 

After a few moments past a sudden high pressured kick slammed forcefully into the torso the ever courageous pirate Spade that sent him flying across the room. Before eyes lashes could be flickered, the dark haired Captain was standing beside the pirate Spade, pulling him back to his feet casually.
*“… I am… now; bring this place to rubble...then, bring the world to rubble...in The Black Storm Pirates”* With that he turned on his heel towards one of the exits of the main entrance. He glided along in every step, his long black coat flowing majestically at his heel, the world darkening around him as his presence sucked out all the light.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates-

Marco-

"Target spotted Boss!" The voice speaks with a bit of pep, almost proud of himself. "Excellent, Eliminate target by any means necessary, they have broken into the base, killed our men and blown up our supplies. We need them taken out." "Right away boss!" The voice laughed a little bit. "Donnie Farlow is on the job!" The gray haired marine rushes over the rooftops, a smirk on his face. "First you must set up a perimeter." He watched Marco attacking the marines down below. "Second, you must study your target to find his personality...." 


Jin/Wonka-

"Ho~ Why couldn't i have gotten the handsome one~" A female calls out in a whine. "You haven't even seen your target yet ma'am..." A male responds. "I MEANT A PARTNER!" The woman whines again. "It's no fair! They stuck me with some poor yucky commoner~ I'm a princess you know! I deserve to be surrounded by only the most handsome men~ Like boss~" She lets out a sigh. "Oh boss~ You'll be mine...." "Yasmeena, Alfons, have you spotted the target yet?" "YES SIR~!" Yasmeena called out quickly. "Eliminate them quickly, I am getting fed up with having to repeat orders."

"Oh boss~ I love it when you get commanding~" "These denden mushi aren't for personal calls Yasmeena. Click." "So, how should we-" "SHUT UP! Don't you dare speak after the boss did! It ruins the mood! The mood!"

Melayne-

"Sir, Target has been identified." Another voice calls over the denden mushi. "Identified? Who is it?" The boss calls back, his voice reflecting a genuine confusion. "Melayne Syther, Bounty 20million beli. Taken Alive only." There was silence for a while... but the man waited for his boss's response. "Bring her in. Do no kill." "10-4, I will do so." They both hung up and the man leaped off the building he was standing on and headed into the building Melayne went into...

Elsewhere-

"So... Melayne is here, The Lotus kingdom is here.... I wonder, who else will arrive hmm?"


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 12, 2011)

*The great battle Marcus vs Racheal the spear warrior*

Marcus charged Racheal and made to throw a punch at her head with his right fist, however Racheal reacted by blocking his punch with her spear aas a small shockwave shook the restaurant upon contact. Racheal countered by swinging the other end of her spear towards Marcus' waist but he was quick to react as he jumped and spun around touching the ceiling with his feet. He kicked off the ceiling coming down with high speed and attempting to throw another punch with his left fist this time. Racheal countered by lunging her spear upwards. What she didn't expect was when Marcus expected the counter and grabbed hold of the shaft of Racheal's spear with his left hand and came down on her with his right hand landing a strong punch to her face. He was shocked however he recived a powerful blow to the his right rib from Racheal's spear. The blow sent him flying but he flipped and landed on his feet at the other side of the restaurant. The two suddenly burst out laughing loudly and eventually Marcus said.

"Yes, finally I get a powerful opponent. I must congragulate you I haven't had a fight like this in years." Racheal nodded at his comment and responded just as happy to have found a strong fighter.

"Speak for your self I've never had a fight like this. So what do you say we skip the warm up and go all out?" After she had finished speaking they both looked around noticing how small the restaurant was hardly the right size for a fight like this. Marcus then spoke confidently.

"Very well but what say you to continuing this show outside, that way we have more room to manuver and our spectators can have a better view." Confused Racheal turned around to look outside. It seemed a small crowd of villagers had heard the noise and were now watching. This only cause her smile to grow.

"Hell yes, that way they get to see me prove my power by beating you!" Racheal proclaimed loudly with mild arrogance in her voice. Marcus merely chuckled at the woman's arrogance and the two moved outside into the center of the village. Standing 20 feet apart the two got ready to begin the real fight as Racheal's grip on her weapon tightened and Marcus clenched his fists. "Boomerang toss!" Shouted Racheal as she tossed her spear like a boomerang just as the name of the attack suggested.

"Shock wave punch!" Marcus countered with one of his own signature techniques as the shock wave generated by the punch sent the spear back to it's owner who was already charging forward preparing for another attack as she caught her spear and pointed it forward using a sharp burst of her ki energy to increase her movement speed and momentum as she bulleted towards Marcus.

"Piercing thrust!" She proclaimed Marcus tried to duck the attack but the spear sliced into his left shoulder and he winced in pain but didn't let it deter him from his counter attack as he reared his right arm back and threw his fist forward shouting.

"Death blow!" Having seen the attack earlier Racheal knew to dodge it and tried to jump away but the fist still connected with her ribs. She flipped as she flew threw the air landing feet first on the ground. She felt the punch but she prided herself on being able to take a beating. "Very well Racheal Fang you have impressed me not many have managed to last as long as you have and live to tell about it." As Marcus spoke his body started to transform as the black feathers of his eagle form covered his body and his two wings began to sprout from his back. "As a reward you I will show you my full power to end this fight." 

His transformation now complete he took to the sky and plunged down at Racheal who smiled and jumped into the sky to meet him. "Finally I was waiting for this, you sure you don't want to let me join you." She said as she swung her spear in a leftward arc which connected only with Marcus' right hand turned talon and the force of the connected attacks sent both combatants flying. Racheal caused a small incline in the ground as she landed while Marcus steadied himself it the air before swiping his left talon in an arc.

"Talon slice wave!" Marcus proclaimed as the licing streams of air shot towards Racheal who in responce started to spin rapidly in circles sending out blue waves of ki with each spin .

"Dancing waves!" As the attacks connected a large explosion occured creating a large dust cloud that obscurred Racheal's vision however due to his eagle hybrid form's increased vision Marcus could still see somewhat threw the cloud of black and began to swoop down threw the cloud and as he came threw the other side Racheal tried to react but unfortunately was taken by surprise Marcus' deadly beak tore threw Racheal's left shoulder.

"Piercing sky dive that was for cutting my shoulder earlier. Now we are even." Racheal was shocked why didn't he kill her he could have easily done so if he wanted to so she had to ask.

"Why didn't you aim for my heart or somewhere fatal you had the perfect opperunity? She asked through painful gasps which only worsened when Marcus pulled out from her shoulder and changed back to human form. He remained silent for a few moments until he decided to respond to Racheal's question.

"Because one doesn't kill one's own crew mate isn't that right. She was shocked had she heard him right it took a few moments for his words to completely register. She forgot the pain momentarily and a large wide grin spread on her face as she jumped up and down in sheer joy. Marcus looked on and sighed as he thought to himself. "What did I just agree to, how can someone that strong be this hyperactive?" Finally she stopped jumping as the pain came back to her two fold as she winced heavily. She finally spoke again.

"Well captain what shall we call ourselves you know every good pirate crew needs a name?" Marcus hadn't thought of that, he had always imagined joining a crew not leading his own until a something registered with him. "Did she just call me captain? I could get used to that."

"I don't know I always pictured myself joining a crew so I have never thought of any crew names." It was true he never had a very creative mind except for when it came to different ways to kill a man. Racheal pondered for a few moments when a light bulb light up in her brain. 

"I know we'll call ourselves the black feather pirates, you know how your feathers are black when you change form there." said Racheal while inwardly being exstatic that she was one step closer to realizing her dream. Marcus didn't see anything wrong with the name and nodded his head in agreement while still holding his left shoulder in pain from the stab earlier. "Okay we need to go treat these wounds and get something to eat." Unfortunately as soon as she had finished speaking they heard a loud voice as they turned around to see about 10 men in marine uniforms lined up.

"You pirates aren't going anywhere you will meet your deaths here." The marine leiutenant said loudly as Marcus inwardly sighed and thought."Here we go again."


----------



## Gaja (Apr 12, 2011)

_*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Teddy's bar, Topsville, Grand Line*_​
Some time passed since Semmy formed the Semmy pirates, and recruited all the men from the bar. Making them promise it, the were now obligated to join and follow him. Most of them didn't mind it really, for having such an awesome captain, and throwing these kinds of parties, this was sure to be an epic journey. Well after the party ended, Semmy had the bar owner Teddy, bring out new tables, and a couple of sofa's so everyone could sit down.

"*Members of the Semmy pirates!*" Everyone in the bar turned their heads towards the massive animal. The fact that he could speak was now considered normal as the panda took out a piece of paper. "*First let's see who's absent... ehhh Johnny?*" "Here!" Johnny raised his hand, and Semmy checked his name with a pen and moved on. "*Bob?*" "Here!" "*Good good, Blue?*" "Captain Blue has gone on to his ship to report his transfer, as did Ichi, Alastair and one more guy." The panda nodded and wrote that down, oh how he loved those guys. This would drag on for another 20 minutes, until finally Semmy threw the piece of paper in trash can.

".........." Everyone looked at him with wide eyes. What the hell? Why did they spend the last 20 minutes checking if everyones here? "*I always wanted to try that, but since that sucks and takes up time, just let me know if you are not gonna be here.*" Question marks started showing up over the mens heads, that way of doing it was shorter, yes, but it had a bunch of holes. Though they were pirates and wouldn't sweat the small stuff, if anyone wasn't there, it just meant that he needs to hurry up and get there.

Semmy didn't know, but soon enough five whole pirate crews would be under his command and form the Semy pirates under his command. Was is the King's Haki that allowed him to sway people like this? No no no, it wasn't anything as fancy as that. It was just booze and his animalistic panda charm.



Bluebeard said:


> Needless to say, after this impressive show of musical coordination and assassin skills, Duke was amazed. His eyes glowed brightly and were wide with amazement. Fandral?s face mimicked Duke?s, but his jaw hung down stupidly. Hogun simply watched with his arms crossed, while Volstagg stared. When Shishi was finished, Duke, Fandral, and Volstagg all clapped and hooted.
> 
> ?That was awesome, Shishi!? Fandral told the android assassin. ?But what did you learn?? Duke asked. The android raised a finger and if he could smile he would. ?I was getting to that?? He told Duke. ?This island is owned by the Government. The reason why there is so much smoke is because of the giant factory in the center of the island. There?s also a marine base nearby to back up the factory if it was ever attacked by pirates or Revolutionaries. Most of the taxes go to the base or the factory, which sort of explains why everything around us looks like this.? He stated and all around him were shoddy-looking buildings and sad people.
> 
> ...



_*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Rumboard Island, Grand Line*_​
Soon enough it was decided that Duke would hold a race too the factory. That didn't seem to unusual to the android who looked at Rush just before the rabbit would also run of. The warrior three also ran of behind them, as Shishi looked to the other side.

"But that's the long way around to it... Bah humans, rabbits and their logic..." Turning around the android started walking in a completely different direction, one that he believed to be a shortcut to the factory. He didn't need to run to become stronger, he would just need to upgrade his current set up to filter this filthy air and improve his performance that way.

Doing a full scan of his abilities, Shishi noted that he was still working way beyond his true limits. However he had no way of unlocking some of the higher functions. For example his assassin protocols were a highly illegal feature. It wasn't just a little illegal, but highly. And if you wondered what the difference was? 20 years.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Hawkins rushed towards the downed fishman, and grabbed his scorched left arm. "Are you insane?!" Hawkins screamed. "Here let me see that arm!"  The fishman looked up at Hawkins in surprise. "You would treat a fishman?"  Hawkins shrugged as he grabbed a handful of compact snow and applied it to the burn mark. "Fishman, human, whatever..." Hawkins remarked casually. 

Meanwhile Rose charged at the weird goatee guy (Gustav). "Get out of our way!" She formed a basketball sized bubble between her palms, and flung it at the warden in a spiraling pattern. Gustav paid her attack no mind and laughed as the bubble simply phased though his body as if it were nothing but mist. The orb continued traveling until it hit a wall behind him and exploded."What the heck is up with this guy?!" Rose shouted. First that fish guy's attack went straight through him, and now her bubble. 

"He's a logia!" Ursla screamed. 

"A what?"  

Suddenly Rose's mind flashed back to that day with her uncle... 
_
Five years ago...
A 12 year old Rose dashed through the bushes, screaming as a giant Peach Bear lumbered after her. *"UNCLE ARCHIE!!!"* she screamed. Rose entered a clearing in the forest, and saw her uncle sleeping against an oak tree, snoring and mumbling something about the Mermaid Princess. "WAKE UP UNCLE ARCHIE!!!" 

Archer opened his right eye curiously as the giant bear came crashing through the trees, nipping at Rose's heels. "Hm?" Rose ran straight towards him, but at the last second swerved away and rolled to the right. The surprised bear tried to skid to a halt, but all its weight and forward momentum carried it straight into Archer. Rose cringed, expecting her uncle to get crushed, but then something unexpected happened. The bear phased straight though her uncle's body and collided head first into the oak tree. Archer yawned and slowly stood up. The lower half his body was still phased through the unconscious bear, glowing with a bright indigo outline of energy.  "Rosie, honey, you gotta stop messing with the bears," he said in a drowsy voice, before casually walking away to find another place to sleep. 

"HOW DID YOU DO THAT UNCLE ARCHIE!?!?!"_ 

_Right now..._
Rose still had no idea how her uncle had done that trick, but it looked like the warden could do it to. It didn't matter though. This goatee guy was going to get his ass kicked one way or another. 

_Elsewhere in the Gaol..._
A flurry of sword strikes were exchanged in a flash, the finale of a quick and vicious duel. Rear Admiral Kimiko collapsed to her knees in a grimace of pain. Blood seeped out of a deep slash in her left arm. She clutched her wounded arm tightly and looked up at her foe. Big Knife Shirley loomed over her, a grin of triumph plastered on her face. She pressed the crimson stained blade of a giant kukri knife against Kimiko's neck. A drop of blood trickled down between the blade and her skin. "You fought well kiddo, but this here is a whole different ballgame," Shirley declared in her thick southern accent. Kimiko straightened her glasses and glared back defiantly at the revolutionary woman. "Even if you kill me, you're not escaping this place alive." 

Shirley burst out laughing. "Oh I'm not gonna kill you. I know you follow that pervert Fleet Admiral around like a groupie, making him his coffee, filing his reports..." she paused and raised a curious eyebrow at the bespectacled lady marine, "...and other extracurricular activities I'm sure. Anyway I owe that bastard. So it's your lucky day."  Shirley raised the handle of her giant kukri knife over Kimiko's head, aiming to knock the girl out cold, but then suddenly she felt a presence behind her. Shirley tensed slightly as she heard a distinct clicking sound, and felt cold steel press up against the back of her head. She quickly grinned however. "There's only one gunslinging bitch in the world I know of who can sneak up on me like that."  Kimiko's eyes widened as she saw the shichubukai, Asuka, holding a gun to the back of Shirley's head. 

_The ice plains of the Great Blizzard Gaol..._
A mother polar bear ushered her two tiny cubs towards the safety of the ice plains, away from the mountains of the great blizzard gaol. It was no longer safe to forage there. The mother bear stopped mid stride. Her cubs looked up at her questioningly. She cautiously sniffed the air, as if sensing an elusive predator. Suddenly the ice under their feet began to tremble violently and crack. The mother bear quickly snatched up the cubs in her mouth and bolted away in a panic. Not a second later, a giant spinning drill erupted through the frozen ground, sending chunks of ice flying in every direction. The drill was attached to the cylindrical nose of a long, black submarine. The name *Barracuda I* was painted on the side of the hull in bold red lettering. The revolutionaries had stolen the submarine from the Marines several years ago, and were now putting it to good use.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 12, 2011)

_*Shingo F. Stede ~ The Great Blizzard Gaol*_​
After taking down chief guard Jabu Shingo and Hawkins found themselves running out of the Northern mountain and towards the middle grounds, which was the area in between all the mountains. Shingo was shivering visibly for the first couple of minutes of running. Maybe fighting topless in these conditions may have not been his best idea so far. Yeah maybe...

Hawkins was not really the chatty type, but soon enough the two prisoners, or rather two escapees found themselves teaming up with a pirate crew known as the Phoenix pirates. Shingo remembered these guys, the awesome looking fishman and the girl Ursla that took on Toruk, not too long ago. Making sure to let them know that they also only wanted to get out of this place the group was soon intercepted by none other then the chief warden himself.

"Tch..." The worst possible enemy had just shown up. Gustav was rumored to be unbeatable inside the Gaol, and all prisoners knew it. But with their freedom on the line no one would just stand back and go back to their cells, they had to give it a shot. Sandrei was the first to make a move and try to counter Gustav's attack, only to get burned by his devil fruit. Soon thereafter Rose attacked, as did Shingo right after her.

All of them had rather different styles and methods of attacking. Sandrei was a fishman who used a kick, but had no success. Rose used her devil fruit ability, and Shingo while attacking recognized it. It was the same type of attack that Hawkins used not too long ago, and if Shingo remembered correctly the man said "_Mimic_" right before using it. Roses' attack failed as well, as it it went straight through the body of Gustav. Shingo was making a straight dash towards the right side of Gustav, and he threw a right hook, left hand liver shot towards Gustav's body.

He hoped Hawkins could replicate his trick from before and maybe land an attack on this guy when the warden wasn't looking. Yes Shingo knew that there was a very good chance that Gustav wouldn't be affected by his attack, at all. And sure enough it was exactly what happened. His punches went straight through the body of the warden, who didn't even look at him and he just allowed some steam to go over to Shingo. The boxers eyes widened as the coat he had on started disintegrating from the steam. So he quickly went ahead and took it of, throwing it away, as it faded into steam and smoke. Now once again topless he could only curse under his breath. What the hell are they gonna do now against this level of opponent...


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 12, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"I HAVE TAKEN THE SHIP!!!!" Rex screams, tons of marines beneath him tied up on deck. "You will never get away with this you filthy pirate! Do you know who i am!? Lt. Jr. Grade A-" SLAM! Rex slams the marines head into a banister and slaps his hands together a few times in a motion to get the dirt off. "Right, Toss em over board men!" Rex picks the Lt. Up and throws him off the ship. "Right away." Alex kicks a few more over the edge. "YOU CAN'T DO THIS! WE'RE MARINES!!!" They shout, as they are flung over board. "I DON'T CARE! I WANT MY SHIP BACK AND I'LL KILL ANYONE WHO GETS IN MY WAY! I SEEK THE ULTIMATE FREEDOM YOU GOT ME!? DO AS YOU PLEASE MEN! FOR THAT IS FREEDOM!"

Rex had been pissed.... But losing his ship, seeing his friends captured, he was beyond that now. He wanted revenge, His new ship would set sail back to the island they came from, back to get revenge.... "I won't let them get away with this."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 12, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*
Hawkins quickly finished tending to Sandrei's burnt arm. He then did a double take of horror at the sight of Shingo trying to box the Warden. "Are you punch drunk or something?"  he hollered at the boxer. It seemed he wasn't the only one either. This whole crew seemed to be insane, trying to fight someone like Gustav was suicide. They should be doing everything in their power to escape, not fight a man who they couldn't even touch.

Gustav easily shrugged off Shingo's valiant attack, and flew at the backpedaling boxer who had now been forced to abandon his coat. Gustav sent a burst of super hot steam spinning around Shingo from all sides. Hawkins tried to tap into Rose's devil fruit power, but he simply had no time. Thankfully Rose was much faster then he was. He watched with wonder as Rose exploded a bubble underneath her feet and blasted towards Shingo. She landed beside the boxer and formed a giant defensive bubble around them. Gustav's steam slammed into the translucent bubble, but was quickly repelled by the super dense barrier. Rose seemed surprised that it had actually worked. "Wow it worked...? YEAH OF COURSE IT WORKED!!"  

Suddenly a young man appeared beside them within the bubble, literally warping into space with a loud popping sound. Rose grinned from ear to ear as she caught sight of him. "Gatrom you're late!" Her first mate smiled back sheepishly. "Sorry I got a little lost."  He glanced questioningly towards Shingo, and then looked with wide eyes at Gustav. "Guess I need to get caught up."  

Rose nodded at Shingo. "He's gonna be in the crew, meet no shirt guy, also we've got a robot girl who wants to kill me, a shark guy, a talking owl, and some smart looking pencil guy with glasses!" she declared, before slapping her hands together and causing the bubble to explode with violent force. The powerful wind currents dispersed the super hot steam, and even the warden himself was forced to remain in his physical form, for fear of being blasted away. 

*East Blue, Syren Island...*
J2 looked towards her clone sister, J4, who tightly clutched the ebony hilt of a katana strapped to her waist. H4 had always been the most warrior like of Jessie's clones, embodying a traditional fighting spirit.  "So what do you think?" J2 asked. 

J4 narrowed her eyes and remained quiet for several seconds, as if in thought. "I think that Jessie-san will lose..." 


"What?!" 

"This man..." J4 nodded her head towards Jackal. "...he is much more experienced in armed combat then Jessie. You can tell by the way he moves and fights. For Jessie-san fighting is just a diversion when not building ships, but for him it is a way of life. It is also a stylistic disadvantage." J2 scoffed at the notion of Jessie losing. "She's never lost before." J4 didn't respond, and turned her attention back to the fight.

Jessie caught the spinning mallet with her left hand, turning about to ease the momentum of the heavy object. She was actually quite relieved that Jackal had dodged the mallet, well most of it anyway. Having to scrape his brains off the floor would've been traumatic indeed. Jackal however continued undaunted, injured shoulder be damned. He was definitely a man on a mission. Jessie was most impressed by his tenacity, and even a bit surprised. Most of her fights never lasted this long. Then again she was used to fighting the regulars on this island, and the occasional low rent pirate. 

Jackal recovered from his glancing blow. He snap rolled to recover momentum, and then sprang into another mad dash towards Jessie. His speed was impressive and Jessie barely had time to react. The spear man angled both his spears from the upper left and upper right, aimed at Jessie's solar plexus region. Instead of defending with her mallets, Jessie dropped them to the ground, and somersaulted over Jackals head, narrowly avoiding the lunging spear points. Jessie flung both her arms downward towards Jackal. Two ropes flew out of her jacket sleeves and spiraled about Jackal.  *"Gordian Knot!" * Jessie snapped her wrists and then pulled with all her might, trying to hog tie Jackal's upper body and send him flying headfirst into the dry dock floor.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2011)

*The World Pirates ? Rumboard Island*

*Brolly Brandford*










​
About half an hour had passed since Brolly first entered the rather poor food shop as part of his quest, and a conversation head wearily been continuing throughout. One sided wearily anyway, the shop keeper drained and almost in tears as he tried to explain the purpose of beli and why the chef needed to purchase the food, not just eat it. Brolly chose ignore reason and logic and continued to circle the discussion round and round. 
?No? no no? please leave I can not do this anymore.? The shopkeeper dug his face into the counter. Brolly remained standing on the other side with his ever indescribable expression. 
?Kay. I go now? The chef said calmly, the sounds of rustling following until finally the door shut. The shopkeeper sighed softly as the man finally left however when his eyes raised, all he saw was a completely empty store. Even the recipe books had been taken off the shelves. Tears streamed down his cheeks and he collapsed.
?Why? WHYYYYY!? The day he met Brolly Brandford, is a day he shall never forget.

The World Pirate chef wandered down the streets once more, a lack sack over his shoulder filled with various foods on the island. A wide smile grew over his lips, if that looked any different from his normal face, as he thought aloud.
?What nice man give me all yummies.? As he casually strode down the smoky streets of the city he continually got strange looks from those that lived here. Brolly of course was none the wiser, though whispers of him as such an oddity. Eventually Brolly came across a bar, the picture of a roasting chicken upon it being what enticed him inside. An eerie feeling filled the interior, people perched about in their corners drinking, with a groggy looking barkeep. The chef plopped him down at the bar and shuffled slightly.
?You have yummies?? He asked? again.
?We have food? and drink, that is what you?re after??
?Yes Yummies!? The barkeep slid a bowl of ramen to Brolly, not yet realising he was not going to pay for it. The people on the bar now and again looked over to the strange chef, obviously clocking on he was not from around this island.
?Say, what brings you here anyway, not many adventurers stay here.? Brolly gobbled down the ramen while talking.
?I not adventurer, I pirate. I travel with Duke, he be Pirate King, then world Emperor. I his chef? Silence croaked in the bar as Brolly said that, people staring wide eyed with mouths dropped to the floor. Someone would do openly say that, it was madness. After a few seconds of shocking silence, a voice sounded from the doorway.
_?What did you say? pirate??_ A group of factory guards said. Brolly slowly turned in his chair with the ramen bowl in his hand and munching away idly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _The ice plains of the Great Blizzard Gaol..._
> A mother polar bear ushered her two tiny cubs towards the safety of the ice plains, away from the mountains of the great blizzard gaol. It was no longer safe to forage there. The mother bear stopped mid stride. Her cubs looked up at her questioningly. She cautiously sniffed the air, as if sensing an elusive predator. Suddenly the ice under their feet began to tremble violently and crack. The mother bear quickly snatched up the cubs in her mouth and bolted away in a panic. Not a second later, a giant spinning drill erupted through the frozen ground, sending chunks of ice flying in every direction. The drill was attached to the cylindrical nose of a long, black submarine. The name *Barracuda I* was painted on the side of the hull in bold red lettering. The revolutionaries had stolen the submarine from the Marines several years ago, and were now putting it to good use. [/FONT]



"_Hey I told ya to be careful"_a voice was heard apparently from inside the long, black submarine. Suddenly from above the machine a hatch was opened and some hands were seen, lying on the surface of the metal transportation. Slowly brown hair started to come out from the maritime transport, then the figure of a man who slowly and taking his own pace stood up on the submarine as it was stuck in the ice."Man you scared those little bears"the guy said. His appearance was the one of a normal person. Black shoes, denim pants and jacket and a black shirt. His hair slightly spiky on the front as his eyes were kind of red. A calm expression in his face.

_"S-sorry sir, but it was the fastest way to arrive here"_a new guy said from inside the submarine. The man just sighed"Don?t worry, anyway we need to find or wait for our comrades? I thought shirley would be around this zone?"he wondered and looked around"also i wonder why didn?t Fluck come? probably some business"he said taking his chin.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 13, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol/Phoenix Pirates vs. Gustav...*

The group didn't seem to be getting anywhere with Gustav. He had easily avoided their attacks. His logia intangibility put them at a huge disadvantage. Ten was familiar with the logia class Devil Fruit's natural weaknesses, but couldn't think of anything to counter Gustav's powers.

"Heeeeheeeeheeeeheeeeheeee..." A droning laugh came from above the group. Several severely wounded guards landed on the snow in front of Gustav. _"Ca...Gustav-Sama....forgive us..."_ On of the soldiers struggled to speak as he layed in the blood drenched snow.

"Vhat the hell is this?" Gustav looked to see someone standing on a large snowbank. It was a man smoking a ciarette, and dressed in an old trench coat. He swung around a long blade in his hand, swinging it up and down. "S-Saido!" Gustav's narrowed his eyes at Saido as he clenched his fists.

"These average swords are no use. This metal will just freeze and break sooner or later." Saido casually examined the blade. "Ssssahahahahaha!" Roza cackled from behind Saido, with Bramf standing to her side. "I think it's time we got some payback for the time we've wasted in this dump!" 

Both she and Bramf hopped down to the ground. "I'll poison you, and melt you down to your bone!" Roza's body began to shift, with a large dark purple exoskeleton growing covering her body. Her hands shifted and became large large pinchers, while her teeth became sharp, and a long scorpion tail slithered out of her dress.

Bramf's body was suddenly covered in green scales, as he grew a good foot or two taller, and gained razor sharp teeth and claws. The both of them suddenly leaped towards the Head Warden. "You think you two can harm me?!" Gustav quickly dodged Bramf's punch, and quickly started turing into mist to avoid Roza's attack. To his surprise, Roza's claw drew blood."W-what?! How...?"

Roza smiled as she snapped her claws. "Our new friend gave us a special something." Roza held up her claw to reveal that it was coated with a silvery alloy. "God dammit...that's Seastone coating. How in the hell did you..."

"Like I said, our new friend gave us some." A vein appeared on Gustav's foreheaed as he gritted his teeth. "Vfaaack you!" Boiling steam suddenly erupted from his body, and hit the Crone couple dead on. Roza and Bramf shifted back to their human forms. Their bodies were now covered in painful burns. "What the....gyaaaaah!" Both of them fell onto the ground and started screaming in pain.

"God dammit. Fuck! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!" Saido watched the two indifferently as he tossed his cigarrette aside. "Well, as fun as it'd be to watch you die, Warden, this seems like a fight I'd rather avoid. So..."

Suddenly, a bizarre pale blue liquid shot up from the ground. The liquid formed two large hands, one grabbing both Roza and Bramf while the other picked up Saido. Both hands slammed into each other, and formed a long snake-like stream which  crashed into the ground, creating a large hole, and quickly slithering down the hole, and out of sight.

"That was....unexpected," Ten said calmly after observing whatever it was kidnap the three prisoners.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Apr 13, 2011)

*Setting off with new resolve*

Marcus and Racheal just looked at each other silently asking who wanted to attacks first. In the end Racheal simply threw he spear like a boomerang that cut threw the marines and came back to her hand. Her attack killed four as the other six xharged them. Marcus and Racheal now ran towards the marines Marcus delivering a swift kick to the throat of one marine while another got ran threw with the business end of Racheal's spear.

Marcus reacted to an attempted sword swing from one marine by grabbing his sword hand and one hadedly tossing him onto the sword of a marie who had tried circling behind him who got up quickly staggered only to recieve  devestating punch to the heart that caused the organ to stop and the marine's untimely demise. The final two marines tried pincer attacking Racheal with their words one in front one behind. However she simply spun around slicing into both of them and ending their lives.

"How boring, well I guess we should get these wounds of ours treated huh." Marcus said as he began to head back to his boat where he had medical supplys he stle from a doctor in the last island he was in. Racheal aggree and they headed there together. Marcus wasn't what you would call a doctor however year spent fighting had taught him very basic stuff like cleaning wounds and putting bandages on them. After he cleaned both of their stab wounds and put bandages on them he noticed a larger ship not far from his own with two large masts and a canon on the right side. "Is that your ship." He asked Racheal already sure of the answer.

"Yeah it is. anyway wait here for a while I'm going into that forest over there." Marcus was curious so he had to ask.

"Why?" Racheal responded as if it was the most blatantly obvious thing in the world.

"To catch us a meal of course, sheesh!" About half an hour later she had a fire going roasting the boar she found over it. Racheal was compelled to ask something so she went righ ahead. "So what made you want to become a pirate?" Marcus responded almost immediately.

"I just chose to be a pirate so I could find strong opponents to fight why do you need to know?" He said with his typical emotionless tone. Racheal said back.

"I just figured since we are journeying together now as a crew we should you know get to know each other better." Marcus scoffed at her.

"And what then we could be freinds, useless things I need only strong crewmates to join me, I have no need for any distractions." Racheal looked at him wide-eyed and just a little angry before replying.

"Jeez why are you such a hard ass? Don't you know things are so much more fun when you got people to share it with" Marcus simply turned away from her as he replied.

"The only thing I'm interested in is fighting it is my only passion, and that is the last I want to hear on the subject." Reluctantely Racheal remained  silent as they ate and ten minutes late they got on her ship and left the island . Racheal made a silent vow then that she was going to get Marcus to open up. In the mean time she would journey with him as captain and acccomplish her childhood dream.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2011)

*Great Blizzard Gaol ~ The Escape*

*Sandrei*










​
One of the pirates present in the group was quick to rush to Sandreis? arm and tend to his wound. The Fishman found it somewhat puzzling, but allowed him to do it none the less. It seemed he had gotten out luckily, as men were boiled alive but the power of the Chief Wardens steam; it was as dangerous as ever. Sandrei lowered his brow as he watched each pirate attempt their luck against him and unable to harm him significantly at all, the logia type was beyond their ability it seemed. What a place to die. Another group tried to take out the Chief Warden as well however after slightly scratching him it only angered Gustav, and in moments they retreated. If only they had such an ability to simply teleport away.
?Not looking good? He said to himself, though partly t the man Hawkins who finished tending to his arm. This man would not let them run past; they needed some sort of opening. Just then something caught Sandreis? eye running along the ground?

The Chief Warden ran a hand over his other, his brow deep and patience running thin. The Captain Rose had performed a nice trick, but it was not enough to take down a giant. More pirates threw themselves at him but quickly found steam revolving around them, destroying them. It felt like a hopeless situation.
?Evnough of these games!? He growled through his teeth. The steam flowed around his hand and began tearing trough the snow and pirates present, slowly making its? way towards the Phoenix Pirates. Suddenly a water beam fired past the Phoenix Pirates and directly at Gustav, wearing the face of a roaring Dragon. The Warden muttered and was smashed straight on by the pressured water.
?Fishman Karate: Water Dragon. The steam boils the snow into water, practically giving me my weapon.? Sandrei said confidently as he knelt, one hand resting in a puddle of water. A shower of water and cloud of steam hid any signs of movement from the Warden.
?Now, lets? make a run for it!? 

Though luck was not on their side. Before any had a chance to move the steam fired faster than a bullet, forming up into a bundle and slammed directly in front of the group, the ground cracking from the power of his anger. Gustav reformed an unamused expression on his face.
?I said? EVNOUGH GAMES!? Sandreis? eyes narrowed at the sight. Damn logia, he was not even harmed, just a little wet. Gustav chose a target at random while pulling back his fist.
?Steam PUNCH!? His arm half turned into a spiralling steam fist and launched itself down at the pirates. His chosen target was Ursla. Just before it made contact with the female human, and before anyone else could make a move, it was stopped short. Gustav showed little concern however, he had still made a hit. Stood facing the masseuse with his arms outstretched and blood trickling from his lips stood the Shark Fishman. The massive boiling steam fist of the Chief Warden embed itself in his back.
?? Sandrei?? Ursla said with a blink, her own arms rose as she prepared to defend herself. As Gustav pulled his fist free the shark fell to one knee using one hand as support while panting. 
?Ah? stings?? He said in a groan as he tried to pass off the bloody wound on his back. The Chief Warden clenched both his hands into fists, steam circling him as anger clearly flowered through every ounce of his body. He was done with this bout.

?Yvou pests.?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

When Rex ordered them to toss the unconscious marines over board, Ral nodded and went over the bunch of useless guys lying there."Brother, these guys were weak!"he stated kind of disappointed, he thought that at least a strong guy could be on board but the fight wasn´t as he expected, the supposed resistance didn´t last long specially when Rex began to beat the crap out of all of the marines while a weird music was being heard. Taking a bunch of men, Ral toss them to the sea it was not like they were already dead; probably they could survive.

Looking around he saw the state of the ship it was a little messed up but was still in perfect condition to keep sailing, only some walls destroyed and some parts burned."Hey can´t this thing go faster? I need to kick the ass of that scythe bastard! the little punk, he will have his butt turned to ashes!"he said as both of his fists were already in fire. The last fight was humiliating and Ral was not the kind of person who would stay still when something like that happens. He had something new for the scythe guy.
------------------
*Atlas pirates - Van *

"Geez, how did all of this happen? i was only trying to find where Kong was!"Van shouted while running and narrowly dodging the arrows that came from behind, trying to stop him and of course hurt him. Turning, he quickly drew his pistol and hit an arrow that was directed to his head, deflecting it and then kept running.

When he was face to face to the rhino, the animal despised him and Van got a little pissed therefore the gunslinger took Susanoo and hit the archer with all his strength what caused the wrath of the beast which just hit him hard enough to send him many meters away and then began to use his bow and arrows trying to kill Van.

"Crap!"he said as one of the arrows passed next to his cheek rubbing it and making a little wound, the enemy was far behind him but the arrows were coming near the member of the Atlas pirates at such a great speed, it was no different from bullets.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou...*
Annie hoisted a heavy treasure chest onto the bullet ridden deck of _the Cutie Pie_, which now resembled a bootleg Marine ship thanks to that idiot Rek. The chest was stuffed to the brim with her "reward" for helping overthrow the oppressive Marine regime, plus a few little trinkets she had swiped on the down low. Old habits indeed died hard. All in all she now had enough moolah to upgrade her entire arsenal, and boy would she be needing the upgrade where she was headed. Annie sighed with relief as she quickly finished loading the supplies, everything that she would need to make the wild ride over Reverse Mountain and into the Grand Line. Her pet she-panther cub, affectionately named Muffin, sidled next to her legs and looked up at her with round sad eyes. 

*"Grow?"*

Annie chuckled and rubbed the panther's luxurious velvety ears. "Aw do you miss that big 'ole knight and his friends?" she asked in a motherly voice. "Well don't worry, I'm sure we'll bump into them again."  Of this she had no doubt; the world was certainly big, but not that big. Annie unfurled the sails of the small but comfortable cutter, and set out of the decimated harbor. She smiled as she took one last look towards the liberated Kingdom of Shinpou, and then turned her attention towards the endless horizon.  

"Next stop Reverse Mountain. One way only for cute gunslingers and man eating panther cubs!" Annie cried.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"We've been sailing for a while now, are you sure you know which way we're going?" Alex questions Rex, who for the first time in a long while, was manning the helm himself. "I know... exactly where we are going." Rex was quiet, not normal for the captain. His breathing was steady, so were his hands, gripping the helm tightly as if he would fall down any moment.

RoboMan stood by and watched the captain, he was acting different now, different then he had been for a while at least. "It seems this island is serious..." RoboMan pondered to himself. "Perhaps, I' should aid them for a little while longer...."

Alex sighed and walked away, This was getting to be too much. They had lost two members of their crew already, who knows how long it would be before they lost two more. "This isn't how we saw things going." Alex let out a sigh, they wanted to see the world, they wanted ultimate freedom and true adventure... To be more free then any men. But losing comrades and losing a battle right after, it was hard on them.... "But now that we know who they are." Alex gripped his blade tightly. "We can fight... 100%."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​
After briefly speaking with Annie she was rewarded with a chest of gold by the Royal family, and was quick on her way to leave. Though not before Braska knelt before her, honouring her assistance and promising to meet again one day. That woman had a flare the knight would not forget easily, she was a good person and he was glad he met her. The crowds of civilians in the courtyard began returning to the city below the castle. The marines had made hasty retreats and it came down to the city being rebuilt as a priority. The guards were quick to move the Royal Family to the local Town Hall to stay until the castle was rebuilt. That night there would be festivals and partying in the name of their freedom. It was held in the town square, where all were invited including the Uccello Pirates who had their reward sitting ready for collection. Fireworks were fired into the sky, rum was drunk by all. The town was filled with only the cheer of free men and women that night.
During this time of cheer, Braska Hextor had wondered into the mountains with Rynia in his arms.

 A few hours passed, and as the moon hung bright in the night sky Braska sat next to the grave of his fallen love. Returned to the earth, as his people said. In one hand he held a bottle of rum while the other held the womans katana as he gazed over it. It was something he could no longer hold on to, whenever his fingers touched it his hands burnt. The blade of the woman he stole from the world, and what he used to do so. As much as her words rang in his ears of him being a saviour the guilt for his actions continued to clog his heart, continued to weigh heavy upon his soul.
“To grow old… together… a wish can no longer grant…” The Knight slowly buried his face into his hands, dropping the katana and rum aside. His shoulders shook as droplets of water down through his beard and trickled upon the dirt below his feet. The mountains and forests were filled with only the cries of lost man that night.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 13, 2011)

*Mist Island*

Orland Bloo & Naomi Void​ 
Orland looked up from the book he was reading. Nobody around.
He got back to reading his book about haki, yawning.

"Tired?" Naomi asked, making Orland jump.
"What the..! How did you get into the room that fast? And without me noticing?" He sighed and rolled his eyes. "Im just that good." she said with a grin. "Get some sleep." she siad normally. But when Orland didn't react, she snapped the book out of his hand and pointed to the bed. "Now."she said, this time with a chilly voice.  "Fine..."



*Kingdom of Shinpou*

_Archey Madma_​_
_After eating at least 3 kg of food from the pirate ships kitchen, he found himself a quiet corner and lay down.


"Let's hope they ain't dead.." he said to himself, stretching and letting out a big yawn. "Too big of a ship to steer alone.."

 
_
(A bit short, but..)_


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 13, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol.....*
A howling blizzard was now summoned upon the Blizzard Gaol. Visibility fell to an all-time low and it wasn't helping the escapees in the slightest. However, it was perfect for the prison. It would slow down the escapees and hopefully encourage them to abandon hope and die peacefully. The prison guards were just fine, they had goggles and the proper clothing to combat the harsh nature. The balance of power briefly shifted in favor of the Great Blizzard Gaol, but there were other variables that were still at play. That infamous pirate Raiva was still there along with the other infamous pirates that had escaped. 

Chief Warden Gustav narrowed his eyes at the group he was currently confronted by. A very nasty look was upon his face; a look of utter disgust. These people were completely below him in terms of strength, yet they were able to rob him of this much time thus far. This had gone on for long enough, it was time to put them down for good and move on to take care of the Raiva problem.

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!​*
"Vwhat is it now?! I'm vusy!" Gustav said angrily into his den den mushi.

_"S-s-sorry sir! I was calling to tell you that one of the Vice Admirals from Marine HQ has arrived!!!"_

"Meddlesome brats! Alvays sticking their noses into other situations! I can handle this alone." Gustav declared as steam began to come out of his ears. Gustav tossed the snail into the endless sea of snow, "No more distractions!"

"Good, now you won't have an excuse for when I kick your ass!" Rose declared proudly as she prepared herself for attack.

Gustav eyed Rose with a peculiar eye. "Such a vfoul mouth vbrat. I remember hearing about you coming here. Yesh, it'z all coming to me now. You're the niece of the Fleet Admiral, Phoenix D. Rose!" Gustav said, pointing at the girl.

Rose's eyes grew wide, "You know my Uncle Archie?!" 

"No child, I know ovf him." Gustav rebutted. "You, those who have the middle initial 'D' are always causing provblems! I've met my fair share of you in my life and it'z never been an easy encounter."

Now die!*FRIGIDE BASILISK!"* Gustav ordered as a giant snake composed of water vapor formed out of Gustav's back and flew at the group.

*"STEAM BREWER!!!"* The guy with the glasses, Hawkins, appeared before Gustav and used one of his attacks. His blocked the snake with the steam brewer attack.

"Vwhat trickey is this?!" Gustav exclaimed.

"I can't keep this up for long! Somebody do something!!!" Hawkins declared as he desperately tried to fight off the basilisk. Hawkins' attack wasn't nearly as strong as Gustav's would be, but it was enough to counter his attack effectively.

Rose ran up to Gustav with an amazing burst of speed. Due to the Chief Guard being occupied by Hawkins' attack, he couldn't react quickly enough. *"Bubble Pound!"* Rose exclaimed as she engulfed Gustav in a bubble that started to ascend into the sky.

Gustav was appalled by this. He attempted to punch the bubble, but to no avail. He also was having a bit of trouble transforming into his logia form due to the lack of oxygen. "This is impossible!" Gustav yelled from within the bubble while pounding on it. 

Rose then inhaled an insane amount of air that even made her belly grow a bit. She then spit out a fast moving bubble towards the floating Gustav. 

*"Bubble Cannon!"*

The bubble hit Gustav's bubble head on and caused a great explosion. "Told ya I'd kick your ass!" Rose said proudly as she thrust her arm into the air.

Suddenly, out of the smoke came a fast moving cloud of steam. The steam stopped short in front of the crew. A bruised Gustav formed out of the steam with a terribly angry face. His eyes were blood-shot red and his body was radiating with steam, so much so that the snow around them was melting and the blizzard was nullified in that area.

Gustav raised his hand into the air and steam began to expel from it. The steam soon formed into a giant steam ship composed of boiling hot steam. It was the actual size of a ship to boot.

*"SHIP PUNISHMENT!"* Gustav threw the steam ship at the Phoenix Pirates.

"I can't counter something like that!" Hawkins declared as the ship approached them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

"BLADE OF JUSTICE!"

A huge blade of wind flew down the hallway, hitting Kent dead on and throwing him into a wall. His eyes began glowing with red energy, the aura around his pulsing in time with his heartbeat (which was currently through the roof).

Kent gathered his center and sprang into action. "Soru." He vanished in a burst of speed and reappeared directly in front of Danzig. But the commander was too fast - he simply stuck his shield in front of Kent, and the pirate's blow glanced off the polished metal. 

The aura around Kent's leg intensified, and he swung it forwards. "Aura blast leg!" The attack stuck home, and Kent channeled his aura out his foot, blowing him down the hall. The blast destroyed the wall behind Danzig but the commander stood. He was shaken, but not down.

"IRON JUSTICE!" Danzig roared, charging towards Kent. His blade gleamed and came down on the pirate captain, who was forced to counter it with a trick he had been saving. "Aura shield!" The aura on his right arm swirled, forming a thin circular shield. The aura then solidified, and though it flickered when Danzig struck it, it did not break. Kent brought back his other arm, which was clenched tightly into a fist. "Aura push punch!" 

Kent punched forward, but his fist didn't touch Danzig. Instead, the aura flew off his hand and collided with the man's stomach, pushing him all the way down the hall. Danzig skidded to a halt, watching the aura closely as it zipped back to Kent's hand.

Kent felt his aura snap back and breathed a sigh of relief - he still wasn't totally comfortable separating his aura from his body yet. Danzig still stood, and he spit a bit of blood out of his mouth as he watched Kent carefully. 

Finally, he spoke. "What is your Pride?" He asked slowly, rolling his shoulders out.

Kent narrowed his eyes. "My Pride?"

"What gives you strength?" Danzig asked. He cracked his neck and brought his sword into a dueling position. "My Pride is this Prison. It has never fallen under my watch, never been broken. These walls have held some of the most dangerous criminals in the Grand Line, and never once has anyone escaped. _That_," he said, armor gleaming with an odd light, "is my Pride."

Kent tilted his head slightly to the right. "Alright then," he said. "My Pride is my own strength. My ability to defeat any opponent, no matter how strong. This body has endured countless beatings and yet is still strong. This is my Pride."

Danzig smiled slightly, but there was a touch of pity to it. "I see..." he said. "In that case, this battle is already decided." He rushed forward and swung his sword at Kent in an arcing, overhead blow. "JUSTICE'S HAMMER!"

"AURA BLAST PUNCH!"

The two attacks collided, an explosion of red and grey energy. And suddenly Kent was on the ground, Danzig above him. His sword was pressed up against Kent's throat, and his eyes were hard. "Your Pride is weak," he said, "and therefore, so are you."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2011)

*The Climax of Blizzard Gaol…*​
The massive steam ship that had formed at the end of Gustavs’ hand was in at full flight towards the group of pirates. Hawkins yelling he had no counter, Sandrei too having no ability to counter it stood defensively wounded in front of the smaller female human Ursla. Things looked completely hopeless. Suddenly there was a flash of black, the air felt heavy and impure and the steam ship exploded into cloud as if colliding with something of equal merit. The Chief Warden watched with a widen gaze, which was quickly replaced by rage, he knew exactly what had occurred. The pirates could only gaze up and gawk at the long black coat flowing rapidly in the winds of the mountains. An orange and yellow glow formed around a hand held up against the steam ship, the other hidden under the coat.
“Yvou bastard…” He said while gritting through his teeth. He showed up too soon. The fodder pirates and guards present began to faint and foam at the mouth, limp and lying in the snow.

*“… I was looking for you… Chief Warden Gustav…”* Said the shadowy figure as he lowered his hand, the steam now fading while the dim light on his right hand continue to gently glow. Raiva slowly turned his gaze those whom he refused death too. The young red head of the group had his interest somewhat, niece to the Fleet Admiral. His devilish eyes slowly focused on her alone, the murderous intent forcing down on the air.
*“… I look forward… to meeting your uncle…”* Suddenly an angry roar echoed over the snow as Gustav angrily launched himself forward, his hand forming into steam. 
“Yvou think yvou can look away from me! Blazing punishment!” His fist thrust towards the Black Storm Pirate. That too was stopped mid way as Raivas’ gaze flashed back and his right hand grasped the steam tightly. Suddenly the Chief Warden felt his life becoming weak, his body growing tired. ‘That power of his… I can’t let him touch me!’ Ran through his mind before he saw his arm become encased in stone. Unfortunately even as he retreated by leaping back the Captains leg thrust up fast enough to smash through the rock arm and turn it to rubble in the snow. Gustav gripped the stump on his arm tightly, his narrowed darkly on the Captain.
“DON’T LOOK DOWN ON ME, PIRATE SCUM!” He had no choice. Steam exploded from his body again, circling everyone.
“Punishment of Disaster!” As he did this, Raiva slowly raised his right hand and aimed it towards the Chief Warden, his ever merciless expression on his features. As he did so, the other Black Storm pirates who had made an appearance began to quickly leap backwards.

*“… I am going to… kill everyone…” *


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Black Lotus Pirates-
> 
> Marco-
> 
> "Target spotted Boss!" The voice speaks with a bit of pep, almost proud of himself. "Excellent, Eliminate target by any means necessary, they have broken into the base, killed our men and blown up our supplies. We need them taken out." "Right away boss!" The voice laughed a little bit. "Donnie Farlow is on the job!" The gray haired marine rushes over the rooftops, a smirk on his face. "First you must set up a perimeter." He watched Marco attacking the marines down below. "Second, you must study your target to find his personality...."



Donnie had finished creating a perimeter around his target. He wanted to observe his enemy more, though. Standing in the center of the courtyard was Marco who was now scratching his head. Around him were the bodies of defeated marines, all cut badly, but still alive and breathing? Marco decided they weren?t worth killing so he simply left them alive. But now, ?What now?? Marco asked himself, apparently confused on what he should do next. Donnie face palmed at the swordsman?s visible stupidity, ?He?s an idiot!? However, a smile forms on his face, ?Then this will be easy?? Marco was already in the attack zone and he activates his crossbows. ?ARROW STORM!? 

A rain of arrows descends upon Marco? 10, 20, 30, 40? 50. That was the amount of arrows that were flying at Marco. They were a circle and Marco was at the center. As Marco sees the crazy arrows flying at him, he shouts, ?And I thought the day was almost over!? Not slow at all, Marco dashes towards one of the buildings and the arrows flying towards him ?Caw of the Raven!? He said, slashing at the air. A loud caw could be heard across the marine base as dark energy flies out of Kageken, literally. The ravens flap their wings and spin, cutting through the arrows. Marco ran up the building?s wall and pushes off it once he gets near the top. He lands on the rooftop. 

?Who the hell just attacked me?? He asked, his eyes wide and scanning the area. ?IT WAS I! LT. DONNIE FARLOW!? Marco turned to see a man standing on another rooftop, the one directly across the courtyard, matching up parallel with the building Marco was standing on. Donnie stood there with his chest stuck out proudly and a grin on his face. 

?Are you impressed, pirate?? He asked. Marco shakes his head, ?You?re a coward! Using arrows to attack me, instead of fighting me directly...? 

A tic appears above Donnie?s head and his face gets red. ?WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY!? He yelled, but suddenly the red-hot blood drains from his face, along with the scowl. ?I get what you?re trying to do. Trick me into fighting you head-on, well mister, no way am I doing that!? He shouted. Marco stares back at him with a clueless expression on his face and then shrugs, ?Sure, whatever you say?? 

?Let?s just start this damn battle!? He told Donnie, hopping off the building and charging towards the one Donnie was standing on. The man grinned though as Marco ran towards him, ?As expected? The target arrogantly rushes into battle. Unaware of what he might run into.? He said and then turned to show several buckets and hoses set up. ?And he?s running into a surprise?? Donnie muttered, darkly. 



StrawHat4Life said:


> _Elsewhere in the Gaol..._
> A flurry of sword strikes were exchanged in a flash, the finale of a quick and vicious duel. Rear Admiral Kimiko collapsed to her knees in a grimace of pain. Blood seeped out of a deep slash in her left arm. She clutched her wounded arm tightly and looked up at her foe. Big Knife Shirley loomed over her, a grin of triumph plastered on her face. She pressed the crimson stained blade of a giant kukri knife against Kimiko's neck. A drop of blood trickled down between the blade and her skin. "You fought well kiddo, but this here is a whole different ballgame," Shirley declared in her thick southern accent. Kimiko straightened her glasses and glared back defiantly at the revolutionary woman. "Even if you kill me, you're not escaping this place alive."
> 
> Shirley burst out laughing. "Oh I'm not gonna kill you. I know you follow that pervert Fleet Admiral around like a groupie, making him his coffee, filing his reports..." she paused and raised a curious eyebrow at the bespectacled lady marine, "...and other extracurricular activities I'm sure. Anyway I owe that bastard. So it's your lucky day."  Shirley raised the handle of her giant kukri knife over Kimiko's head, aiming to knock the girl out cold, but then suddenly she felt a presence behind her. Shirley tensed slightly as she heard a distinct clicking sound, and felt cold steel press up against the back of her head. She quickly grinned however. "There's only one gunslinging bitch in the world I know of who can sneak up on me like that."  Kimiko's eyes widened as she saw the shichubukai, Asuka, holding a gun to the back of Shirley's head.
> ...













A smirk was on Asuka?s face as she held the gun to Shirley?s head. She herself had no beef with the revolutionaries, but it did make her smile when the marines needed her help. ?Big Knife Shirley?? Asuka muttered. ?so you?re the one running this little operation? Well that?s a pleasant surprise.? She told Shirley. Shirley however chuckled, ?So you come at their beck and call now? You use to be something, Asuka, but now you?re just a government dog!? 

Asuka flinched at her words, momentarily losing focus and easing up her grip on the pistol. Even though it was merely a second it was enough time for Shirley to spin around and slash at Asuka. She quickly concentrated though and blocked Shirley?s big knife with her pistol. She swung with the other one, but Asuka pushed away, getting away from Shirley quickly. The cigarette she was smoking, falls out of her mouth. 

?Hmph, I?m in control of myself, Shirley. The only reason why I came here is to put a few Revolutionaries back in their damn place!? She roared, pulling out both of her guns on Shirley? She then grinned, loading bullets into the guns. If one had the eyes of a hawk, the words, Water Capsule, could be seen on the bullet?s side. Asuka then fired her guns, two bullets flying out and exploding mid-air.

?Ice Daggers!? The water inside the bullets upon touching the air, immediately freeze and are shaped into incredibly sharp icicles that fly towards Shirley. 



InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> "We've been sailing for a while now, are you sure you know which way we're going?" Alex questions Rex, who for the first time in a long while, was manning the helm himself. "I know... exactly where we are going." Rex was quiet, not normal for the captain. His breathing was steady, so were his hands, gripping the helm tightly as if he would fall down any moment.
> 
> ...



Ken stood up, leaning on a wall with his arms folded and head down. Within his mind he was playing music, the music he hoped one day he?d be able to create to liberate the world. However, his mind goes back to his battle with ?Deaf? Mike. During their battle, he had created some sound garden and Ken had been unable to counter it. He had loss. The man tightened his fist and says, ?I want to tear them apart, badly?? Soon enough he would be close to getting his revenge, for the ship would soon return to the island from which they had lost everything.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 13, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates: Jin/Wonka*

Jin stood before a mass of defeated marines while Jimmy struggled to untangle his gum arms, "You're really useless aren't you... Jimmy begins hopping around, "Well actually-!" his arms untangle and snap back into their normal form before he falls onto the ground, "I'm quite the chef. But if you keep treating me like this Jin I'll never allow you to taste my delicious meals," he springs up and wraps his arm around Jin, "So, tell me, what's your favorite food? I'll make it like none other! I'll make you crave my delicacies! You won't be able to live without them." 

"Rice..." he replies blankly, "Rice! Well let me tell you I make one mean batch of...Wait rice?" he starts scratching his head, "What am I supposed to do with rice...?"

As he continues to ponder Jin spots something coming in the corner of his eye and dives towards Jimmy, knocking him to the floor, "What are you doing exactly?" he asks in a very calm tone while he lies beneath the martial artist.

"We're under attack," he grabs Jimmy and rolls out of the way as an array of bullets fire at them. He then forms a metal wall for them to take cover, "Why thank you! In return for saving me I will create the best damn plate of rice you've ever tasted! It'll take some work but I'll-"

"DO YOU EVER SHUT UP!" Jin shouts, covering his mouth, "Come out you fools," a woman's voice shouts. Jin steps forward, Jimmy hiding behind him.

"Ooooh a cutie," she squeals and springs forward towards Jin, "And so muscular," she says in a girlie voice as she feels his chest, "Who are you...?" she places her finger on his lips, "Ssssh, no talking...But if you must know I am Yasmeena Goodchild."

"And I'm Alfons Brekenridge..." a man a distance behind her says with a slightly ashamed look on his face at his partner's behavior, "A fighter?" Jin questions as he spots Alfons' gloves.

"Now now Jinny, you've got a lady to take care of. Me and Alf will get out of your way," he says, dragging the marine off to another room, "Jinny?" Jin questions but he's already gone, "Look, I don't know what you're-"

*Click*

The next thing he knows there's a gun in his face, "Sorry, I just discovered you're not my type," Goodchild goes to fire but Jin quickly leans back and dodges, "More troublesome women master! Dammit all to hell!" he shouts, rushing away from Goodchild's laughter filled assault.

*Jimmy...*

"So, what's there to do around here Alf? I'm sure you have a kitchen, want me to make you-" Alfons' fist slams into Jimmy's face and sends him flying, "Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!" Alfons steps forward slowly, fists raised, "I have no interest in banter, lets just begin this fight," Jimmy rubs his face and then shoots up to his feet *"I'M NOT MAKING YOU ANYTHING NOW!"*

*Impel Down...*

A moderate sized marine vessel quickly cut through the seas, "Whoooooo," Raptor shouts from the wheel as he spins it wildly, "I knew this would be a good choice of ship."

As he spots the massive prison of Impel Down he slows his newly acquired ship to a stop and allows it to dock, "So long _Swift Justice_" he says giving a slight wave to his boat, "When I'm back we can head off to our first mission."

He pauses as he approaches the entrance, envelope in hand, "Wait a minute, I don't have a crew. Like _nothing_," he scratches his head, "I guess I could handle it on my own but then what's the point of being a commander without a crew to swab the deck and stuff."

He shrugs, "I'll figure it out later," he struts forward and delivers a mighty knock on the large door of the prison, completely ignoring the guards posted outside, *"Oi! Boss of Impel Down, I've got a letter for ya!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 13, 2011)

East Blue-

  ?Freyr! The marine ship is coming back!? A young boy rushes towards Freyr, his jean shorts stuffed with pencils and papers, a telescope jammed down the back pocket. ?Oh? Did they forget one?? Freyr pondered for a second. ?Well, I guess we?ll just have to wait for them to return.? Freyr shrugged, but the child still stared at him, as if he was nervous about something? ?Is there something else?? Freyr asks, the child looks down and draws a circle in the dirt with his foot. ?Well, there is just one other thing?.? His hands were clasped neatly behind his back.

  ?The ship? it?s empty? before there were lots of marines on it doing all sorts of stuff, but now there Is just? here!? He takes the telescope from his pants and hands it to Freyr. ?Alright.? Freyr lets out a sigh and holds the scope to his eye. He can see the ship, it?s still a good hour away? But he couldn?t tell if anything was different about it from this distance. ?I can?t see anything Toma, are you sure about what you said?? Toma nodded his head. ?Yes Freyr! I saw it myself! The ship is empty!! I promise!? 

  Freyr placed his hand on Toma?s head. ?You have excellent sight  Toma, don?t let it go to waste.? He then hands the telescope back and takes his hand away. ?If what you say is true, then I want you to get everyone out of the village.? Toma nods. ?Yes sir! Anything to help!? Toma rushes off with a large grin on his face, his upper front teeth missing.  ?Could they have?. No? Impossible?? Freyr looks out to see. ?But still?.?

  Black Lotus Pirates- Nicholas-

   A blond haired man screams to Nicholas. ?You?re killing spree has gone far enough pirate! I am here, The Great Lt. To stop you!? Nicholas turned around, his eyes completely blood shot and filled with hatred. ?Oh? You believe yourself strong enough Lt.. Junior Grade. I was a general, let us see? Which is stronger.? Nicholas dashes forward, his body slowly growing large, his muscles expanding and his hair spreading like wild fire, Antlers break through his head and spread out wide?. ?Hybrid Point?. Seventh Thorn!? The Pirate Captain slams into the Lt. Jr. Grade with all of his might, sending the man flying backward into a building. ?Nnnngh?. I? I won?t, give up?. *cough*? 

  SHUNK! Blood sprays over the ally way, pooling on the floor as if someone had spilt their juice. ?You don?t need too. I don?t plan on holding back.? Alex?s blade rests neatly in the body of an already dead marine, right next to Bradly? ?You?. Bastards??? Bradly grit his teeth tightly. ?WHAT DID THEY DO TO DERSRVE THIS!? He shouts, charging towards the pirate captain. ?Ask my innocent cousin, who the government killed!? Nicholas charges forward with his blade held high. ?WHAT DID SHE DO TO DESERVE DEATH!??


----------



## Noitora (Apr 13, 2011)

*The BlackLotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther*










​
The temptress continued to read the file as she knelt across the cabinets. Her eyes were narrowed and fingers clutched the paper tightly in anguish. This was about her, being referred to as nothing more than a test subject, an experiment for these men to toy with. This Doctor Volk behind it all, part of her wanted to hunt this man down but the logical part of her mind said differently. She knew there would be no hope, only continuing to hide and move in the shadows. At least she knew why, after all these years of fleeing, even as a child, she knew why they wanted her. 

As she slowly began to pocket the files the sounds of a gun clicking behind her rang through the room. At that moment she thrust herself to the side, a bullet slammed into the file cabinet where her head previously was, though it did not pierce it, only made a massive dent.
_“Concussion bullet” _A man said. Though she did not wait to see who and with a swift flick of her wrist a needle flew into the wall; a moment later an energy explosion torn the wall into rubble giving her an opening to leap through it. Melayne glided through the air; below her she could see Jin and Jimmy fighting their own enemies. She quickly twisted her body in time to see her attacker follow her out of the destroyed wall while continuously firing towards her. With retaliation thin needle shot from her hands as she flew them to deflect the incoming bullets, exploding on impact. They both fell, though to avoid a pointless death by hitting the ground Melayne once again twisted in the air and rolled backwards upon contact. Her attack followed suit though rolling in the other direction. They both rose to full height with their eyes locked onto each other.

_“Melayne Syther”_ The man began as he held up his pistol. _“I am Fergus Helmsetter. Such a woman is an affront of God, though I have been forbidden from killing you. I must capture you and have you delivered to the World Government. While it goes against what I usually do… seems I have no choice.”_ He slowly aimed his gun towards her, his finger tapping the base. _“I shall bring you in, no matter what the means. Explosive Bullets”_ Just then several more bullets flew from his gun, aimed towards her feet, most likely an attempt to have her blown off the ground or even to remove her legs. Melayne quickly leapt backwards again, thin needles flowing from his sleeves and landing at the marines own feet. After seeing once already Fergus knew of her ability, and quickly leapt backwards himself, though the energy explosions still knocked him backwards into the marine HQ wall. He groaned as his head smacked against the rock, and when he opened his eyes again to see what impact he had on her, she had vanished.
_“… Running away”_ Then his eyes caught a shred of black dress on a nearby broken pole leading into the Head Quarters basement support. An area without much light and almost like a maze itself. After reloading his gun he quickly gaze chase to her, he was not about to let such a foul and evil woman escape the goodness of the marine justice.

Melayne rest against one of the walls hidden in shadow in the lower sections of the headquarters. Her chest raised and lowered as she quietly panted, a shred of her skirt ripped after the explosion of the mans bullets clipped her, this Fergus had some tricky tools up his sleeve. There were likely a number of more bullets he had in his arsenal. Then again Melayne also had a good collection of tools she could use, anything around her could be a potential weapon, and if she got into close combat she would certainly surprise him. He would surely follow her down here, and then she would need to do her best to take him out unawares. He too would likely move rather silently, though it seemed like a safer option for now.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 13, 2011)

*17 years ago on Peach Island...*_
Azalea D. Flora cradled her newborn baby Rose in her arms, gently rocking the sleeping infant back and forth. Her eldest daughter Amelia, only four, sat on the front porch steps, observing them with a slight frown. Flora knew that the older girl felt left out with Rose's arrival. She tried to ease her daughters worries. "You're a big sister now Amelia. Rose is going to look up to you, that's a big responsibility. The both of you will be the best of friends." 

Amelia continued to stare doubtfully at Rose, and remained silent. Flora took a seat beside Amelia, while holding Rose in her right arm. She draped her left arm comfortingly around Amelia and smiled brightly. "Turn that frown upside down kiddo."  Inwardly however she cursed the name of the pirate who had killed her husband, Amelia's father. It was ironic to think that Rose wouldn't have been born if that tragedy had never occurred, perhaps the only glimmer of light to come out of that horrible darkness. _

_Right now..._
Rose's eyes went wide as Gustav created a giant floating ship made of boiling hot steam. The sheer size and scale of the thing made her pause as it barreled towards them. "Oh boy I'm gonna need a bigger bubble!" she exclaimed, not even sure if she could make a bubble of that size, and make it tough enough. 

Before she could even draw in a breath, suddenly Rose felt an overwhelmingly powerful and invisible force buffet her body. She noticed the guards and random pirates in the area suddenly fall limp to the ground, each one foaming at the mouth. Hawkins swayed on his feet, as if he might tip over, but quickly managed to steady himself. _I know this feeling_, Rose thought to herself. Out of nowhere a black coated figure appeared in front of the giant steam ship and caused it to explode as if it was nothing but a minor inconvenience. Rose stared curiously at the mysterious newcomer. Even though she had no idea who he was, one thing quickly became clear to Rose; she didn't like this man one bit. Rose didn't know why she disliked this man, but she just did. Which was strange because she hardly ever met a person who she didn't like in one way or another. 

The man craned his neck around and stared at Rose and her crew. *"I look forward to meeting your uncle,"* he said in an ominous voice. Rose scratched the top of her head questioningly. "You know Uncle Archie?"  The man couldn't, or perhaps didn't even care to respond, as Gustav suddenly attacked him. "Who is that guy?" Rose asked in a befuddled voice. She looked towards her nakama, some of whom seemed in a state of both shock and fear. Rose noticed that Hawkins was sweating nervously even though it was almost sub zero. "His name is Raiva D. Tempestade and he's one of the most dangerous men in the world!" he yelled.

Rose bit her lower lip with indecision. This guy really did look super strong. It would be awesome to fight him, even if she lost. Plus she still really wanted a chance to kick that goatee guys ass (Gustav). Rose had other things to consider however, like her dear nakama for instance. As the captain it was her duty to put their interests and safety above her own. Rose nodded her head and ordered her crew to run, just as the battle between Gustav and Raiva began to intensify.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates- Takeshi

“That seems to be all of them.” Takeshi stood over the bodies of tens of marines, many more lined the rest of the alley ways between here and the next block. “Though, they keep coming. This base is far too large. We underestimated their ability.” He shook his head. “I cannot give up. The Princess will not have died in vain!” Takeshi grit his teeth, But sensed something behind him, as he leaped out of the way, he felt a sharp stinging pain in his right arm. “Damn it…” His teeth grit together tightly, he could feel his warm blood trickling down his arm. 

  “I… Have Missed…. I… Have Shamed… The Marines….”  Something Takeshi had never seen before stood in front of him. , He wore a skull mask, possibly made of real bone on his face. But what concerned Takeshi the most was his weapon, a scythe that sacrificed the blades length for girth.  The blade pointed downward at a sharp angle, with a secondary blade coming from the center, resembling the open beak of a great hawk or eagle. 

“Who are you?” Takeshi’s eyes look the man over; there was something else about him. Something more… off then just his appearance, but he was unable to pin point exactly what.  “I…. Am  Dolkatas… I…. Am your…. Opponent.” Takeshi let out a sigh of aggravation, the way he spoke was slow and drawn out, every other word was given inflection and pause.  “Then, let us be opponents.” Takeshi’s fee push off from the ground, he feels the wind rush through his hair as he glides through It, his scarf catches the wind and gently ripples behind him. 

  “Target Is…. Confirmed…. I… Will eliminate.”


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Great Blizzard Gaol...*

Ten suddenly sense another powerful Haki coming from behind the group. She turned around to feel a powerful invisible force pass by them and stop Gustav's attack. Ten recognized the man immediately from his wanted poster. 

Rose motioned for the crew to make a run for it. Ten flew above the others. She sent a punch to the main gate, sending the giant double doors flying off the hinges. "What exactly is your intention once we get to the shore? Do we take one of the marine ships, or find locate your ship?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Newly minted Commander Zane Garrick, protege of Admiral Aihato, hero of the Marines, and leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice, lit a cigar of victory as he strode down the gangplank of the *Dark Justice*. He was a commander again, and it felt good. Soon he'd be a Captain, and then a Commodore. After that he would show the Marine brass just who was the best, and skip that pussy rank of Rear Admiral, and jump all the way to Vice Admiral. In the end he would venture to the New World and personally stomp a mud hole in Poseidon's face. Then they'd have no choice but to make him an Admiral.    

Garrick surveyed the majestic towers of Marineford with a sneer, paying special attention to the window in the highest tower where the Fleet Admiral resided. Changes were definitely coming. He glanced at newly promoted Lt. Gabriel Masters, his only competent officer among a group of misfits. Garrick started to view him as a protege of sorts. Every great hero needed a side kick after all. *"Keep up the good work Masters, and you'll make your old man Zeus proud."* Garrick paused and pointed his cigar at Masters for emphasis. *"I'm going far in this world, and a great hero of justice like myself has long coattails. Stick with me and you'll go far as well." *

A giant gorilla of a woman approached Garrick from the side. Garrick visibly cringed at the sight of her.  She even had shoulders that were almost as broad as his. *"What the fu-"* Before he could finish uttering his curse the woman walked up to him and saluted. Garrick didn't like the way she was smiling at him. "I'm Lt. Commander Barbara, the Fleet Admiral's temporary assistant." 
*
"Temporary assistant?"* Garrick asked, wondering what happened to the Fleet Admiral's whore. She was a hot piece at least, unlike whatever this thing was. "Rear Admiral Kimiko is on assignment. Anyhow I bring you orders from the Fleet Admiral," Barbara replied. She handed Garrick a sealed envelope. "You will be working alongside another Marine squad for this mission." Garrick scowled at the thought of having to share his glory with another. *"So who's the useless sack of shit that you've decided to burden me with this time?"* 

"Lt. Lysander Sa'lis." 

Garrick spit out his cigar in disgust and shook his head. This day just couldn't get any worse. It did get worse of course when he discovered that Barbara had slipped her den den mushi number into the mission briefing.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2011)

*Marineford*

*Lysander Sa’lis*​
Lysander had finally returned to the safety of Marineford, with Verria being dragged off to face her punishment for treachery and no longer his concern. The World Noble gracefully glided down the ramp of his ship, his marine crew mainly remaining on board as they prepared the vessel for the next mission they would be needed on. A few followed their officers suit and sprinted off into the complex to collect the food, ammo and various other requirements a marine ship needed for a voyage. Lysanders’ eyes were set quite keenly elsewhere as he stepped onto the dock. There to meet him stood a servant of his father, alongside two tall men clad in white, with long white cloaks covering most of their form. This was not what interested the arrogant man however, instead the various attractive females were. The smell of riches and dashing looks was enough to reel them in, since of course, everyone was out for more treasure. Be it on the sees or in a husband, it was natural.

  As Lysander reached the group waiting for him his arm snaked around the waist of two the women while he continued walking, swiftly followed the honoured servant and the white clad guards.
_“My Saint, I have a message from your father!”_ The older gentleman said as he struggled to keep up the marines fast pace. He seemed impassive at the lack of attention upon him, as if he was used it; or perhaps even he believed it was within the mans’ divine right to do so.
“Is that so. Do speak it.” He commanded while flashing a smirk to each of his companions, guiding them along towards the inner quarters. 
_“He… He was upset that you left Marineford without his personal protection again… forgive me, Saint Sa’lis, but the World Government allowed such a dangerous position to a man of your divine stature with the condition you were properly protected at all times. Unlike Sabaody Archipelago it is much more difficult, if not impossible to have assistance sent to you in a crisis.” _Upon hearing this the Lieutenant stopped in his tracks and slowly turned towards the servant, who was already visibly sweating. The phrase ‘do not shoot the messenger’ never applied with world nobles. 
“It is believed I can not handle myself, I am Lysander Sa’lis!” The marine roared out angrily as he grabbed the scruff of the servants’ clothes. A few marines gazed over at the scene, but of course knew better than to get involved. 
_“M-My d-deepest a-apologises Saint Sa’lis!”_ Lysander frowned angrily before throwing the old man to his feet. The white clad guards remained still; perhaps even preparing to strike the servant should be retaliating. Now frustrated the Noble waved the girls away, who reluctantly scampered off after leaving their den den mushi numbers with him, they would likely return to Sabaody Archipelago with the servant.

_“Sir.” _One of the marine soldiers from Lysanders crew quickly ran over and saluted. He held a document under his arm which he quickly held out to his officer.
_“You have received new orders. We are to accompany the Taskforce Absolute Justice led by Commander Zane Garrick on their next mission.” _Lysander raised a brow; he had heard that name before. If he recalled that man was quite the marine, still a commoner but useful none the less. He took the briefing from his soldier and continued to his quarters. The silent white clad guards followed in his stride along with the recovering servant. Upon arrival at his personal quarters his followers remained outside while the arrogant officer mixed a drink at his cabinets. His eyes slowly ran over the glass helmet he used to wear sitting on the nearby table, the avoid breathing the same air as the pathetic commoners. He had not worn it in so long; even those of his class saw him as strange. The world seemed so small back home, even when he had so much, he could anything but travel the seas. And now he was doing so with the marine crest on his back though of course strings were pulled within the World Government to have him directly placed into position and he did not doubt his father would continue to pull strings to have him tended for. However Lysander also knew that not only his father but members of the Government, even the marines thought this was only a game for him, only a phase he was going through.
“I’ll show them…” He mumbled to himself as he took a sip from his drink. He would soon head out on his new mission to once again attain glory, naturally.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 14, 2011)

Windsong Island-

  The marine ship slowly cruises towards the dock at a steady pace, and Freyr realizes Toma was right. The ship was completely empty, and coming in too quickly to stop. Freyr rushes away from the dock, heading back into the town, glad he had the people evacuated already.  But as he runs, the ship begins to rip through the dock, sending hunks of wood and splinters flying into the ocean and even towards the town. The ship continues its charge like a hot knife through butter, ramming into the island itself and slightly running aground. But no noise comes from any people; there was most definitely no one on that ship.

  ?Did they escape?? Freyr stops his running, confused, the ship just crashed? No one has jumped off, nothing has happened? ?Surely, if they were free, they would have?? He wanted to take a step forward, but something inside told him no. Something told him it was still too soon to check?

 ?Fire The cannon.?

  As Freyr watches the marine ship, he sees the cannons on the front begin to move? ?Damn it!? With much greater speed then before he begins to run? He should have known better, he should have known this would happen! The cannons release their ammunition with a thunderous boom! The cannon balls rip through the buildings, punching holes into them like paper. When they finally stop and hit hard ground, the flame from the blast shoots out in all directions, the explosion ripping the buildings apart and sending nothing but splinters of wood into the air.

  ?EVERYONE GET TO THE TOWN!? Freyr frantically shouts into his Den-Den mushi, the small snail like creature repeating his command to everyone else?s, ?Roger sir! On our way!? The men respond, rushing from the base back towards the main dock. ?I can?t believe they would do something so reckless!?  Freyr grits his teeth. ?I?ll end that bastard and everything he holds dear.?


"This is the captain of the Green Cloak Pirates." Rex's voice echoes through a speaker box set up on the mast of the ship, "I've come, to reclaim my ship."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Red Line…*
Several days had passed since departing the kingdom of Shinpou. Annie gaped in awe at the towering cliffs of the Red Line that loomed ahead, a massive supercontinent that circled the entire globe from north to south. Even with her far sighted vision she couldn’t see the summit, hidden above a wreath of storm clouds. She once heard a story of how Poseidon, in a furious rage at the World Government, had once climbed alone all the way to the top. Seeing the sheer rock walls up close however, she wondered how just such a thing was possible.

Muffin uttered a fearful growl as the currents intensified around them, causing the _Cutie Pie_ to tremble from side to side over the waves.  “Scaredy cat,” Annie chided the tiny panther cub, who didn’t seem to find her joke very amusing. Annie took the wheel with a white knuckled grip and spun it around, guiding the single masted cutter away from the powerful currents that threatened to send them crashing into the rock walls of the Red Line. 

“Some bootleg navigator I am!” she cried. “Now where is that darn mountain!” 

Suddenly they were enveloped in a white mist. Annie cursed aloud as her visibility was reduced to zero. She kept the wheel steady, praying that they weren’t veering towards the rock wall. “We’re getting close Muffin I can feel it!” All at once, the mist parted as quickly as it had engulfed them, revealing the colossus known as Reverse Mountain, one of the seven great marvels of the world. Annie stared with wonder at the raging rapids that fed into the mountain and careened upwards towards the top, where it met with the currents of the three other Blue seas. It was just as she had heard it described, a river traveling into the sky. 

Annie quickly saw that she wasn’t alone however, as another ship closed in on them from around the other side of the mountain, a giant luxury sized galleon bearing the jolly roger of a red scorpion intertwined with two swords. Annie recognized the flag and the ship almost immediately.“You’ve got to be kidding me…” Don Diego’s familiar barrel chested figure appeared at the prow of the majestic galleon. He waved his fists about at Annie in a threatening manner. *“WHERE DO YOU THINK YOU’RE GOING HIJA?! I STILL OWE YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID TO MY TOWN….AND MY YACHT!!!”*

Annie glared back at the mafia Don and leaned over the railing of the _Cutie Pie_.  She flashed him both her middle fingers, the universal sign for peace and love. “CATCH ME IF YA CAN YA FAT SON OF A BITCH!!”  Annie bellowed forcefully, before steering the _Cutie Pie_ full speed towards Reverse Mountain.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Great Blizzard Gaol*

*Sandrei*​
The Fishmans eyes widen too at the sight before the Phoenix Pirates with Ursla trying to peek over his shoulder as he stood defensively in front of her. The huge steam ship had been blocked by a man in black, a man even Sandrei had heard about. Though it was Hawkins that was first to speak out the name, Raiva D. Tempestade. A man like him would only come here crumble what was already in peril, the storm that swept the seas. Thankfully the Caprain Rose took the chance to make a run for it, ordering her crew to flee which Sandrei quickly agreed with. Though the wound on his back stung and dribbled with blood he continued to push on, remaining at the back of the convoy to make sure everyone was making their way out.

Ten knocked down the doors which they all quickly passed through to find some sort of escape. This is where Sandrei used to get puzzled, there was a lot of snow and ice around them and it had been a while since he had seen it. Was there some kind of ship to use to get across it, or perhaps the Phoenix Pirates ship was around here somewhere to board? In any case he would leave the decision making up the woman known as Rose, this was her crew and she was in command; it was only natural. Though of course he would offer his words and opinion to the matter, that too was only natural.
?Depends on if they even brought them here with their ship, if not we?d be better off snaggin? one of the marines that came as reinforcements?? As he spoke at the back of the herd he could feel the stinging sensation of the wound on his back. That steam was one pain in the ass.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Climax of Bliizard Gaol…*










​
The steam whirlwind fileld the entire area, melting the snow and boiling some of the pirates who attempted to flee. However luckily the Phoenix Pirates escaped the Chief Wardens ultimate attack and escaped out of the main entrance. Gustav could not help but curse that he let not only a group of troublesome pirates, but also the Fleet Admirals niece get away, it was a shame he would not live down any time soon. Though his attention focused more so on the creature before him, a man of a blackened heart and pure murderous intent. He could feel that intent burn into his soul from the shadowy eyes of the man before him. 
“THIS IS IT, RAIVA D. TEMPESTADE!!!” Gustav roared out as he circled the massive tornado of steam around him. The ground was ripped and burnt to shreds around him, the earth shook from the insane pressure. The Black Storm pirates watched from a safe distance as their Captain faced such a persistent foe, though they showed no worry on their features, only knowledge.

In the midst of the steam Gustav caught a strange sight, however it was too late to act before he realised what had occurred. While the steam began to burn the trim of the Captains long black coat, streams of yellowy orange glows flowed through the air and into his right hand. _‘He… is sucking the life out of the unconscious prisoners!’_ But of course, time had run out. The life force of the pirates who now lay in the snow as statues compressed itself together in his hand as he slowly let the words drift from his tongue.
*“…Koten Koten… Fexie…” *Suddenly a massive explosion erupted from his hands, a pure light that swallowed everything in it’s’ path. Gustav watched helplessly as it appeared upon him, only allowing a quiet curse to escape his lips before he was fazed into the destructive life force. The power tore through one of the mountains, turning a good portion of it to dust before ripping through the snowy island and slowly dying off into the distance over the sea. Raiva slowly lowered his hand after his attack had dispersed, his sullen gaze looking over the ruins of the Great Blizzard Gaol before him, until he turned on his heel and raised his hand towards the next mountain.

Kurosaki watched from his safe distance, his stern gaze locked onto his Captain. A couple of newer recruits to the Black Storm pirates stood wide eyed’ at the First mates side.
_“I-impossible…”_ One of the croaked out.
“Yes, it is… look closely, this is the man who will turn the world upside down, if he is even a man anymore… so many lives he has stored in his own soul.” Kurosaki frowned softly behind his mask as he watched his Captain unleash hell upon the Blizzard Gaol. 
“Raiva… how far will you go…”


----------



## Gaja (Apr 14, 2011)

*Shingo, Phoenix Pirate? ~ The Great Blizzard Gaol, Grand Line*​
It all went on so fast, Gustav wanted to smash, or rather steam cook them, then Rose tried to blow him up, then his survived, then he attacked with a ship sized hammer? Then Raiva appeared, and only _THEN_, right before Rose said to run, did Shingo realize something.

"I'm not joining your pirate crew Bubble Woman!!!" He yelled at Rose in typical One Piece style, his teeth all sharp triangles as he raised his glove in to the air. While he yelled the group had made a run for it, realizing that they didn't really have anything to gain by staying and watching. Not like they could win against monsters like Gustav or Raiva. Raiva... that guy's presence was so sharp and suffocating, he seemed like someone out of this world, and that he was standing on a much higher step then any person on this island.

Shingo made a run for it as well, noticing how everything seemed to take a turn for the worse as a massive explosion just made one of the mountains vanish. "Holly hell!!!" He yelled out while running, he didn't stop, no. But deciding to run sure seemed like a good choice now. Looking ahead he wondered if he would have to swim in this cold ass water... Would Sandrei like it?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 14, 2011)

*An Unpredictable Meeting.....*​
_The Blizzard Gaol was finished. Three of the four Chief Guards were completely defeated. One of them had defected from the prison for some unknown reason. Vice Chief Quam lay in defeat, his eyes barely open. He helplessly watched the destruction of the Blizzard Gaol, a prison he was once Chief Warden of, with a tears forming in his eyes. The Luphens (The giant rabbits) were either laying about dead or running for cover. However, there wasn't any cover from this man's rampage. Chief Warden Gustav was laid flat out in the sea of snow. He wasn't concious and his body was heavily damaged, possibly beyond any medical treatment available in this world. One of the Blizzard Gaol's great mountains were already destroyed in the other three were on the menu. All hope was lost. Even escaping prisoners were caught in the crossfire of this dangerous man. _

Suddenly, a bright flash of majestic orange in red flames appeared in the sky. Though, it was moving so fast that no one was able to properly see what it was, let alone catch a glimpse of it. It's as if it was a shooting star. Quam was able to quickly see the passing entity and he slightly flinched at the sight of it. "May God have mercy on us......." The penguin said weakly in his last breaths.

Just as Raiva was about to attack one of the other mountains, he noticed a man wearing a silver suit of armor with a red scarf standing on top of it. The man in armor returned Raiva's glare and transformed into a phoenix boaring red and orange flames, soaring over the pirate and his crew.

"It looks like I made it just in time, Raiva D. Tempestede." 

A dark voice rang out from behind Raiva. Raiva averted his attention from the phoenix in the sky to a dark-skinned man wearing a black pinstripe suit with the suit jacket open. There wasn't a shirt underneath, just his bare chest. The man had a tattoo of what appeared to be a wheel with eight spikes on it. Around his shoulders is a royal red cloak, flowing in the blizzard's winds. The man has gray hair and piercing gray eyes. He has an equally terrifying presence. 

The phoenix landed beside the newcomer and transformed back into the man in armor. "I'll take it from here, Saturn."

"My name is Darver Grenguo. I'm the leader of an organization known as the Makaosu. Our ultimate goal is to resurrect the void century upon this world. I've come here to present an offer to you. I want you to join my cause. Usually, I'd send an agent to recruit, but I made an exception for you. You should be honored."

The man spoke in a dark, yet calm tone. He possessed great courage for confronting a poowerful crew like this by himself and one agent. Either that, or he was powerful enough to fight them off if such a scenario occured. Either way, this was a defining moment.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 14, 2011)

Hookberg Deep. It was a foreboding place, one that Rek did not have the heart to go to. It couldn't even be called an island; Hookberg Deep was a group of jagged pieces of rock that the ocean spat out because not even its depths could stand such a hideous place. And it was right next to the calm belt, too. Every once in a while you could see giant seakings coming out of the depths, many of them bigger than most ships.

Much of Rek's possessions were left behind in the _Cutie Pie_. He didn't know what happened to the boat after Jun had nabbed him, but it was probably in the hands of some enterprising lunatic. Or Annie. Either way, it won't be missed; Fiel provided him with brand-new replacements. He even managed to get a new wardrobe, ranging from his trademark purple suit, to an official marine captain's cloak. Fortunately for him he didn't have any of his relics on that boat. 

Anyway, back to Hookberg Deep. Rek had just got off his new ship, the _Saracen_, dressed in his purple suit and accompanied by men in suits, as well as his new bodyguard. Rek didn't really like Fiel's choice in new help.

"Might I ask why you took this job?"  

"Good pay. A chance to find relaxation after a tiring hunt."

Rek raised an eyebrow. "And here I thought you only cared for the hunt."

"There are many aspects of my personality that are unknown to you." Jun answered frankly. 

"I suppose so. And Fiel's order to dispose of me however you see fit should I try to escape has nothing to do with it?"

For the first time since he met the assassin, Jun smiled. 

"Let's just get this over with."

Jun nodded, and together they headed into the caverns of Hookberg Deep.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 14, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol*

"Hey, hey...There's too much chaos going on in there." Fluck commented._ "Isn't it simply our men who are creating it?" _Larissa asked. Fluck shook his head in response. The pair were nearly at the entrance to the Gaol proper, and Fluck was increasingly sensing more and more chaos within it.

"No. It's hard to explain, but I know it's something more." He grabbed onto Larissa's hand. "We'll have to head there directly." Larissa did not even get to utter a word in protest before he whisked them both away.

----

"My name is Darver Grenguo. I'm the leader of an organization known as the Makaosu. Our ultimate goal is to resurrect the void century upon this world. I've come here to present an offer to you. I want you to join my cause. Usually, I'd send an agent to recruit, but I made an exception for you. You should be honored."

The man spoke in a dark, yet calm tone. He possessed great courage for confronting a poowerful crew like this by himself and one agent. Either that, or he was powerful enough to fight them off if such a scenario occured. Either way, this was a defining moment.

"See, aren't you glad that you're with me, Larissa? It's like we witness earth-shaking events every two days. Totally removes that boring orderly schedule you used to have."

Larissa could not help but smile slightly. _"Well, it's about the only positive, really."_

"I'm hurt, I really am," Fluck frowned. Still, beneath that annoying banter that he was so accustomed to, he was thinking furiously. 

Raiva D. Tempestade.

Darver Grenguo.

There were too many unforeseen circumstances present. Normally, he'd try to prevent an alliance between the two. The world didn't need more psychos teaming up. On the other hand, his top priority should be getting as many of his men out of this place. He couldn't possibly trust either of those two to simply allow people to walk out of the Gaol alive; they were too ruthless for that. He couldn't risk taking both of them on either - even if he could beat them with Larissa's help, Marine backup would surely be moments away.

"Any bright ideas, Larissa?" the revolutionary leader muttered out of the corner of his mouth.

Larissa merely shook her head. _"No. Our best plan is probably to ignore these two, find Shirley, and escape as soon as possible. The Barracuda I should already have been led in position by Schneider. What happens between these two is not our concern now."_

Fluck knew she was right. "Guess it's all we can do."

Both Raiva and Darver turned to acknowledge the presence of the duo. To them, it appeared as though that Fluck and Larissa had materialized out of thin air - which was entirely correct.

*"...Fluck...C. Zvergher..."* Darver did not say anything.

"Alright. Here's the deal, guys. I don't care what you two want to do. I'm here for my own purposes and I would rather avoid a confrontation if possible.

All I ask is that you don't touch any of my men. If you do do that, however, then I'm afraid I can't just let that go," he said.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 14, 2011)

*Blizzard Gaol: Saturn*

Roy stared down the man that they had traveled to see long and hard. He understood why Darver was interested in having this man join under him. He wished to test his blade, and possibly even his flames, against the pirate but he would follow his leader's wishes, "Very well," he begins to walk away, "I'm going to go cleanse the world of a few weaklings, if you can't handle this man Darver than I will return and clean up your mess," he pauses, "But know that if he brings you to your knees I will return to finish his work," he truly planned on making it an "out of the frying pan and into the fire" situation for the Scheme King.

As Roy walked away he knew that Darver would be fine on his own, but he also knew of the opposing mans strength, and it would indeed provide a challenge to the Makaosu Leader.


*Blizzard Gaol: The Banshee*












*"WhooooOOOooOOOOoooooYEEEEEEEAH!"* a wild voice echoes through the frozen mountains along with a violent racket that has all that hear it clenching their ears, *"Looks like 'The Banshee's' a little late to the party,"* a tall white haired fishman sporting white leather pants and jacket says as he continues to play his guitar.

*"GUESS I'VE GOTA' MAKE UP TIME!"* he leaps down the mountain side and slides down the snow filled structure. He catches up to a few straggling prisoners that are rushing for freedom but as he passes them they fall to their knees, their ears bursting with blood, "WHAT IS THAT?!?!?!" one shouts before falling to the ground.

*"That my friend is the sound of ROCK!"* he shouts as he continues towards the exit of the prison.

*Onagu "The Banshee" Tenshu​*
_*Blizzard Gaol: Vice Admiral Lancaster*_

The well dressed marine struts through the snow filled prison, "I came here to exterminate pirates, not free my ass off," his feet begin to bubble with an odd green liquid, *"Acid Geyser," * he shoots off with a blast of acid and scans the area and spots a few runners in the distance.

"Oh? Where do you think you're going? *Acid Road*," he slides down a slide of acid and pops up above the pirates, *"Acid Rain!"*

He opens his arms and begins pouring out droplets of green acid that quickly burns their flesh, "It's not me that's causing this agonizing pain," he says, as he lands before them, "Just think of it as the filth burning right off your pathetic bones..."

*Impel Down...*

As Raptor continues to slam his fist against the gate of Impel Down a few guards leap towards him, weapons raised, "State your name and purpose," one commands.

"Whoa whoa calm down," Raptor says, raising his hands slightly, "My little friend *Draco* doesn't approve when you point swords at his master..." as he says Draco's name the sword strapped to his bag begins to turn scaly. 

The guards scoff, "I don't give a shit who your friend is, we'll deal with some of the toughest criminals the sea has ever seen, you think this chump can scare..." his jaw drops as Draco takes his dinosaur form, standing behind Raptor, "Yeah, that's what I thought," he says to the guards who cower in fear of the massive beast, "Incase you didn't figure it out, this is Draco," he says, patting the dinosaur's leg, as it is the only thing he can reach.

"Now, I assume the Warden is expecting me," he says, holding out an envelope, "So, how about you deliver this to him, mkay pumpkin?"  he says dropping it in his hand before the man scurries off.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> A smirk was on Asuka’s face as she held the gun to Shirley’s head. She herself had no beef with the revolutionaries, but it did make her smile when the marines needed her help. “Big Knife Shirley…” Asuka muttered. “so you’re the one running this little operation? Well that’s a pleasant surprise.” She told Shirley. Shirley however chuckled, “So you come at their beck and call now? You use to be something, Asuka, but now you’re just a government dog!”
> 
> Asuka flinched at her words, momentarily losing focus and easing up her grip on the pistol. Even though it was merely a second it was enough time for Shirley to spin around and slash at Asuka. She quickly concentrated though and blocked Shirley’s big knife with her pistol. She swung with the other one, but Asuka pushed away, getting away from Shirley quickly. The cigarette she was smoking, falls out of her mouth.
> 
> ...



Shirley smirked at the volley of frozen bullets sent her way. "Cheeky little brat..." She spun herself around in a tornado of motion, charging forward at the projectiles. With a swing of her giant kukri blades she sliced the icicles in half. Asuka shot another volley of the ice bullets, but Shirley bobbed and weaved in a frenetic and unpredictable pattern, trying to throw off her foe's color of observation haki. 

"Ya wanna be a government dog Miss Nevermiss, well then I'll have to treat ya like a dog!" Shirley exclaimed. She shot off the ground and twisted past Asuka with blinding speed, slashing at the gunslinger's midsection. Shirley's slashes generated powerful streaks of air that spiraled around them. 

*"Fated Circle!" *

Shirley narrowed her eyes in surprise as Asuka's body dematerialized. She felt her blades cut through nothing but air. "Well ain't that annoying..." Shirley muttered. Suddenly Asuka appeared in front of Shirley, holding both her guns point blank range in the revolutionary woman's face. Asuka smiled. *BABOOOM!* A huge fireball consumed the entire ground where they were fighting. Both revolutionaries and guards alike scattered from the fiery inferno. 

*"SHIRLEY!"* one of the revolutionaries screamed. 

Not a second later Shirley shot out of the fireball in a burst of speed. Her coat was ablaze, and the right edge of her forehead was singed with blood. She quickly flung the coat away and cursed under her breath. Shirley broke to a halt several feet away from the outer edge of the explosion, a feral smile still etched on her face. It had been a while since she had gotten into a real brawl like this. "It'll take more then a goddamn peashooter to take me out!" she howled, causing several of the revolutionaries to cheer. It had been close though. Without her color of armament haki, she likely would've been toast. 

"Peashooter? That hurts...oh and you lost your coat, how sad, " a mocking voice said from behind. Shirley spun around to face the gunslinger, still smiling. She knew of this girl's history, oh yes she did. It was her job as a revolutionary general to scout out those who might be sympathetic to their cause. 

"Shirley the sub has arrived!" a revolutionary cried. 

"Then get everyone to it!" Shirley said with a devil may care grin, never taking her eyes off of Asuka for one second."I'm gonna hold the line. Oh yeah and tell Michael to find  a ditzy little girl with bright red hair. Hopefully she ain't dead yet. Her name's Rose, as in *Phoenix* D. Rose."  Her subordinate's eyes widened in recognition of the name, and he quickly ran off. Shirley raised both her blades towards Asuka's face. She was fully prepared to die here for her cause. "Was it worth it you dog? To dishonor the memory of your nakama and captain by becoming a lackey to those inbred nobles, and triumvirate sycophants! ME, I'D RATHER DIE THEN BETRAY THE MEMORY OF MY NAKAMA!!"  She raised both her kukri blades high over her head and cleaved the icy ground asunder, generating a cutting shockwave that hurtled towards Asuka. 

*"ROUGH DIVIDE!!" *

_Elsewhere..._
The Phoenix Pirates fled from the chaos that had erupted around them, a battle between men that were simply beyond their capabilities to match. Rose however preferred to think of their retreat as an IOU. As in, I owe you a butt whupping when I see you again. She promised herself that she would become strong enough to one day tangle with these monsters, and most importantly, beat them. 

Rose quickly broke to halt as they were suddenly faced with an irrevocable choice. To their rear lay the Gaol and the intense battle, and waves of prisoners still hopelessly trying to find a way out. In front of them lay a vast and endless wasteland of ice and snow. Neither choice sounded very appealing at the moment. Ten and the others began to ask Rose what their next move would be. Just as she began to ponder a fantastical plan that involved Ten shooting a laser beam out of her rear, and Shingo doing a tap dance over one of her bubbles, suddenly the ice in front of them cracked open. A giant black submarine surfaced through the thick ice sheet. 

Rose's eyes lit up with sparkles. "It's a rocket ship!"  She didn't notice the odd looks that some of her nakama gave her. Rose expected aliens to come out, but was very disappointed when a rather ordinary looking young man with brown hair stuck his head out of the hatch. He looked at Rose and her mates curiously. "Is your name Rose by any chance?" he asked. Rose nodded slowly with a look of sheer awe. This guy could read minds, so he really was an alien. "Are you from the moon?" she asked in a dreamy voice. 

"No I'm here to save you. Now get on. We've got room for your friends too!" 

Hawkins recognized the man. He had some dealings with the revolution while living on the run from the World Government. "I recognize his face from the papers. That guys a big time revolutionary general. I think we can trust him." Rose looked at Hawkins and frowned. "And here I thought we were going to the moon," she declared in a somber tone, before scampering up onto the sub.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 14, 2011)

*An Unpredictable Meeting.....*










​
The man known as Raiva D. Tempestade was about to continue his path of destruction, however it was not long before he was distracted by a strange glow in the air on the mountain top, a man yet light and a man calling his name behind him. He slowly turned his attention towards it, his expression as impassive as ever. The life force of those around him still lingered on his fingers but he held it compressed in his palm, he had the feeling he wanted to hear the words soon to come. The man held a powerful presence, a darkened soul like his own which was why the Black Storm pirates flew into action, with Kurosaki appearing like a flash at Raivas? side, his hand wrapped around the hilt of the blade known for defeating its? enemies in one strike. Shayina took the other side, and the rest spread out across the snow, all in their defensive formation. Raiva seemed to expect this, his attention remaining solely on the man ahead.

"My name is Darver Grenguo. I'm the leader of an organization known as the Makaosu. Our ultimate goal is to resurrect the void century upon this world. I've come here to present an offer to you. I want you to join my cause. Usually, I'd send an agent to recruit, but I made an exception for you. You should be honored."
Makaosu. It was not longer after this offer was made that a second man made an appearance, not only a member of the Revolutionaries but the leader of the group. Raiva observed the confrontation between the two silently, the leader only wanting his men to be saved from destruction. How pathetic. After Fluck had finished speaking there was an eerie silence on the air, as if the intensity of the three men would cause the world to crumble. No one would have expected such a simple escape would have turned out so insane.

 After a few more moments Raiva? spoke, the life-force still obviously gripped tightly in his palm.
*?Kurosaki? did we acquire? anything of use?? *The masked man nodded to his Captains question, still poised alongside the rest of the murderous crew. With that Raiva turned towards the exit, a hand slipping into his pocket while the other remained hidden under his long black jacket. He of course answered the offer, however.
*? I am? Raiva D. Tempestade? and serve only myself. Darver Grenguo? your organization? I will ally myself? with you, if that is fine... but I will never? serve.?* His sullen looked turned away from Darver after he finished and slowly began to walk towards the exit, his men following still defensively at his back. It was clear he had gathered men who truly believed in him to change the world; they were ready to die for him.
*?? I?m kind of? bored? of this fight? there is a bigger person I have? my sights on? your men escape death? Fluck, was it???*
The Black Storm strode towards the exit, his long coat dancing in the rapid winds. 

 Those words were meant, an organization like Makaosu was not to be taken lightly and would be a valuable ally in the future, but a man like him could never join anything he could only lead. He would never surrender his mantle; never rely on any but himself. However this meeting had turned the course of this era, if Makaosu was intending to move with Raiva D. Tempestades alliance, only foul and destructive outcomes lay in wait.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboard Island*

*Brolly Brandford*










​
Brolly sat at the counter munching upon his ramen while wearing a rather puzzled expression at the reaction the bar has given to his words. Not to mention the guards who had piled in the doorway seemingly unimpressed by his comments as well. Perhaps in the future it would have been better not to mention Duke or pirate matters so openly, people never seemed to take too kindly to pirate. As the marine guards of the factory wandered further into the bar the people quickly took cover under tables and behind the counter, they did not want to be subjected to the wrath of the factory, mercy was an unknown trait here. Eventually the group surrounded Brolly at the bar as he continued to eat. They must have been after his ramen. 
_?Oi, pirate, we?re talking to you. Where is this Duke?!?_ the leader of the group snapped. Brolly continued to munch away.

 Then it happened. The vein of rage slithered through the marines? forehead as Brolly ignored his interrogation and slapped the ramen out of his hand, splattering it over the wall. The factory marine growled in anger, drawing his pistol towards the pirate.
_?I asked you a question weakling, where is Duke!??_ The air intensified as a shadow loomed over Brollys? expression, his eyes hidden by darkness. Suddenly Brolly thrust his fist forwards, a huge fist made of jelly slammed into the guard and sent him flying across the bar and rolling through the wall. The other marines blinked in shock as their commander was sent flying, quickly backing away from the pirate. Brolly slid from his seat, both his fists encased in jelly as he roared out.
?DON?T EVER WASTE YUMMIES!!? The marines could feel the wrath of the enraged chef upon them. They attempted to make a break for the exit, yet out of no where a wall of jelly blocked their path. They slowly turned to face the advancing pirate, his jelly fists increasing in size with each step.
?I teach you? to never? ever? WASTE YUMMIES AGAIN!?

The sounds of a ruckus echoed from the bar, men screaming for mercy and tables being smashed to pieces. The officer outside eventually awoke to these sounds and snatched his den den mushi.
_?The bar, the bar now!?_ He groaned in pain as he rubbed his head. The sounds inside came to a halt and the door opened to reveal the pirate waddling out. The factory guards lay unconscious with bumps piled upon their heads and crosses replacing their eyes. The officer growled, though remained on his arse.
_?Who are you? pirate scum?!?_ He certainly had confidence anyway. Brolly thrust his finger at the officer, as lights flashed above his head. 
The chef slowly made rotating movements with his hands as Japanese wooden instruments continually clicked as his theme, coming from somewhere.
?Who me? I be? Brolly Brandford! The Greatest Chef in the sea!? Confetti exploded and began to fall over the scene as spotlights centred on Brolly. After the strange occurrence vanished the marine blinked.
_??A?. chef??_ The roars of more marines came from down both the streets on either side of Brolly. He may have been absent of mind most the time, but he did not want to lose anymore yummies to these guys. After he secured the bag of food on his back he held out both his hands towards, jelly firing from both and securing itself on nearby walls. The chef linked the jelly around his waste and took a few steps backwards to stretch the strengthened jelly rope.
?I leave now, you no get my yummies!? He said to officer below him who could only watch with a look of confusion on his face, likely to the knowledge he got defeated so quickly by a chef. Like a slingshot Brolly was thrown into the air by his jelly rope, heading directly towards the factory.

With any luck the rest of the crew were somewhere nearby to see his taking to the skies and eventually fall into unknown territory. All Brolly knew was that he had to defend the food above all else.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 15, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Windsong Island-
> 
> The marine ship slowly cruises towards the dock at a steady pace, and Freyr realizes Toma was right. The ship was completely empty, and coming in too quickly to stop. Freyr rushes away from the dock, heading back into the town, glad he had the people evacuated already.  But as he runs, the ship begins to rip through the dock, sending hunks of wood and splinters flying into the ocean and even towards the town. The ship continues its charge like a hot knife through butter, ramming into the island itself and slightly running aground. But no noise comes from any people; there was most definitely no one on that ship.
> 
> ...














Ken stood near Rex as they approached the island and made their intentions clear. They were getting their ship back. Ken?s arms were folded as he saw the pirate resistance force, gather to fight them. ?Captain, can we go ahead and take them on?? He asked. 

Rex looked at the arrogant musician with surprise. This was the first time Ken had called him captain since he had forced him to join the crew. ?OF COURSE!? The loud man yelled back and although Ken was annoyed with how he yelled at him, he couldn?t help but grin. He cracked his knuckles, ?Well then. Let?s get down to business.? He hopped off the ship and landed on the ground. He pushed his glasses up and looks at the men who have surrounded him.

?You have the nerve to return to this island?? One asked. ?We shall not hold back this time!? They started firing their guns but Ken calmly walked forward and whispered, ?wall of sound.? He held out his arms and as the bullets slammed into the sound, they were reflected and sent back at the soldiers. Their bodies hit the ground. Ken walked past them, shaking his head.

?Needlessly throwing away your lives was a foolish mistake. I had no interest whatsoever in any of you. Only that man.? Ken stated, thinking back to his battle before. 

Suddenly, a white-haired man stepped out from over a hill. In his hand was his guitar and instead of the smile he held on his face last time, there was a look of pure rage. His eyes scanned the bodies, his own, shaking. ?Speak of the devil?? Ken said, smiling.

 ??Deaf? Mike.? That was the name of the man who beat him last time. Now it was time to repay back the favor. As Mike?s eyes met Ken, they both knew that there would be no second chances after this time. And thus, they rush at each other, screaming at the top of their lungs?


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 15, 2011)

*The Grand Line/Volk's Factory...*

Roza was laying on the floor when she came to, her head throbbing. "Wha...where...." She felt something keeping her from moving her arms, which were at her sides. She looked down to see a large brace wrapped around her body, keeping her from moving her arms. "What the hell...?" She pulled herself to her knees, trying to struggle out of the brace. It was useless. The brace was made of seastone. She lookedto her right to see Bramf sitting next to her, his arms also braced to his sides. "What? Honey, where are we?"

"Mm, look." Bramf motioned over above them. As Roza looked around, the room they were in was massive. It was dark, but it could still be seen that there were numerous mechanical devices on all of the walls, and long black cables hanging from the ceiling. 

*"Oh, you're awake."* Roza and Bramf turned to see a silhouette standing far on the opposite side of the room. "Who the hell is there?"

*"There is no need to panic. I have no intention of harming you. I have already treated your wounds. A special burn ointment I produced from an herb found on Ayshah. It works wonders. Your burns should be nearly gone already. Good thing too. If you'd been left with those severe burns any longer you would have died."*

"I said who the fuck are you?" A vein appeared on Roza's forehead as she asked again. "Relax. The both of you. The Doc ain't gonna hurt us." Roza turned to see Saido with his arms crossed and leaning up against the wall. "Saido?! Why aren't you cuffed?"

"Because the Doc has nothing to worry about with me. Back when I was a marine, he was one of the only people I trusted."

*"Likewise. You may call me Volk. Saido has done services for me in the past. And I thank you for freeing him. Now I can appeal to the Government about his reform straight away."* The figure walked towards the group. *"And now I have an offer for you two as well. I will grant you a full pardon for your past crimes. However, you must perform a service for me."* 

"A pardon? You have that kind of power?" 

*"Indeed I do. With this single favor, I can make sure the marines never bother you again. I am, and have always been a man of my word. I am already planning to perform the same service for Saido here. He has served me well in the past, and I believe he will continue to do so in the near future."* Volk finally came into view of the group. "Interesting get up. You afraid I'll bite you or some thing?"

*"No. I must wear this suit for a different reason. But that's another story. Perhaps I'll explain it to you someday. It's quite a good yarn."* 

Roza lifted an eyebrow at the man. *"So you're a doctor for the government or something?"* *"I am it's scientist for all things mechanical, and biological. However, unlike some of my fellow government workers, I do believe in second chances. And I feel you two deserve one. If I didn't, I would have left you to burn to death in the snow, uuuheheheheheh."*

Roza narrowed her eyes at the faceless scientist. "What the hell kind of favor do you want us to do for you?"

*"Well, there's someone I want you to find. All I ask is that you find her, and bring her here."* Volk pulled out a small remote. Tapping a couple buttons, the braces around the Crone couple unlocked. Both of them stood up, still uneasy about this Volk character. Volk then reached into his suit and pulled out a photograph. He showed it to the two. *"This is the person. I will have a ship, crew, and a log pose waiting at the ready in a matter of hours. Until then, I'll have my chefs make you anything you like."* Volk turned around and started to head off to his next order of business.

Roza looked up from the picture. "What's Saido gonna do?" 

*"I have a different task for him."* Volk exited the room, Saido following close behind.

*Later on...*

Volk picked up the speaker of his mechanical Den Den Mushi. *"Hello. Yes, is this Nate? I have a job for you."*


----------



## Ender (Apr 15, 2011)

*-After the fights-*













As the celebration went on through the night, Ryuu took a sip of his ale and went by the window. In the far off, he could see the lights in the cemetery, two sets of them. In the dim glow of one of the lights, the silhouette of a singular figure could be seen. _”Braska….”_ thought Ryuu. Out of all the losses this battle had brought upon this kingdom, the royal knight’s was the worst in Ryuu’s mind. He wished he could go and do or say something to ease his pain but Ryuu knew his attempt would be in vain. He knew not the pain or suffering going through Braska’s heart and soul nor could he imagine it. Sure he had lost loved ones but it was not the same kind of love as the knight had lost nor was it lost in such a cruel manner. Ryuu closed his eyes tight at the thought, _”His wife....by his own hands…I’m so sorry my friend!”_ As he looked to the second glow of light, he saw the Dragon Army pirates, gathered in both mourning and celebration, true to the pirate way. The party was filled with the blended sounds of laughter and crying, celebrating their freedom and the kingdom’s victory with an energy that was in equal footing with their grief and suffering. Ryuu turned away from the window and approached one of the servants, _”Excuse me, could you help me get a few things?”_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As Ryuu approached the cemetery, a bag of supplies in one hand and a torch in the other, he went in the knight’s direction first. As he came upon the grave, Ryuu heard the soft sobs that overtook the knight and the sounds of water hitting the earth. There was no rain that night. As he looked up and saw the clear sky and bright moon, he wondered what the world has in store for this brave knight. After kneeling in front of the grave, he removed the prayer incense, matches, and flowers. As he laid out the offerings in front of the grave and lit the incense, the knight continued his mourning. After lighting the incense and praying for her, Ryuu got up and left quietly. If Braska noticed Ryuu, he gave no indication of it and Ryuu gave the knight all he could offer, silence to continue his private grieving.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As he got closer to the other grave, Ryuu started to separate the sounds of laughter and crying, no longer mixed together in an unusual harmony. The group gave him solemn nods and leeway as he approached the graves. As he approached Julian, he held out the bag, which was filled with a large number of prayer incense, matches, and flowers, _”For the crew and anyone else wishing to pray.”_ The vice-captain gladly accepted them and nodded in thanks, his voice still silent from the pain. As the supplies were handed out to whoever wished to prayer, Ryuu approached the grave of the captain, with 2 pairs of incense and flowers. Ryuu laid down the flowers on the grave and lit the incense, then offered silent prayers, one from him and one from Novinha, who couldn’t mourn the loss of her father. To his surprise, it didn’t feel mourning the loss of the captain. It felt as natural as mourning the loss of Kina, probably because he technically would’ve been considered his “dad”, after marrying Kina. After the prayers, he got up and went back to the rest of the party. A few people looked at him with confusion and suspicion, probably wondering who he was and how he knew so much about them. Julian approached, with two mugs of ale in his hand, holding one out to Ryuu, *”On behalf of the crew, I thank you for what you’ve done.”* As Ryuu nodded in reply and took the mug offered to him, Julian continued, *”Now that we have the time, would you mind answering the questions I asked earlier? And why did you put 4 incense sticks?”* To collect his thoughts and figure out his reply, Ryuu took a slow slip of the ale, followed by another. After a minute, Ryuu answered. _”The second question is easy. Two are from me and two are there for Novinha.”_ *”Why two of them though?”* _”One for her father and one for her mother,”_ Ryuu answered somberly, _”who was also my adopted mother, Kina Nazume. My name is Ryuu Osamu, it’s finally nice to meet you all, though the circumstances could’ve been better.”_ As the light-bulb clicked in his head, Julian put out his and grasped Ryuu’s, *”So you’re the son Kina often talked about! That explains a lot!”* he said with a renewed joy, which left as quickly as it came, *”Wait….you…said….was?”* As Ryuu slowly nodded, the faces around him grew dark, *”What…happened?”* Ryuu closed his eyes, the memories flooding his brain, and took a small sip of his ale as he started to recount the past to the crew. _”And that’s when I started searching for you guys. Who knew I’d run into you here…”_ As the crew took in the story, Ryuu finished his ale and put down his mug. The night celebrations and mourning continued, intensified by the news of another one of their beloved nakamas. Julian came over to Ryuu with a new mug and thanked him, for telling Kina’s story. Ryuu silently replied with a nod and looked on to the rest of the crew. _”Now you can be with your husband for eternity Mom and there’s nothing keeping you apart anymore!”_ Ryuu thought as stared at the stars above him. As he continued to stare, a revelation came to him. It was the first time he’d ever called her “Mom” and it felt completely right. As he smiled and saluted to the stars with his drink, the party around him went on.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Commander Zane Garrick stomped towards the personal quarters of Lt. Lysander Sa'lis, the so-called word noble who was playing at being a Marine. He planned on educating the pampered little brat on just who was boss on this mission, and that even being a world noble meant a whole bunch of nothing when you wore the uniform of holy justice. Two imposing looking guards, concealed from head to toe in white cloaks, stood on watch outside the door to Lysanders posh abode. 

Garrick regarded them with contempt. What kind of a Marine needs bodyguards anyway? He ignored them and reached for the doorknob. Both guards stepped in front of Garrick's way. Garrick stared daggers at them both. The upper half of the their faces was hidden under their cloaks. Garrick didn't like that one bit. No he preferred to look a man right in the eyes right before he pounded them into cube steak. *"Outta the way you goddamn glorified babysitters. I have business with your master,"* Garrick growled in a threatening voice, uttering the word master with total derision and scorn.    

Suddenly the door opened. Music and laughter filtered out into the hallway from the inside. *"What in the blue hell?"* Even Admiral Aihato didn't have digs this impressive. Two drop dead gorgeous women sauntered out of Lysanders quarters, grinning from ear to ear. They were obviously a bit tipsy. One of them,  a blonde with cleavage that probably had its own zip code, stared at Garrick's bulging forearms. "Oh aren't you an impressive specimen..." she said. 

*"Go to hell whore!"* Garrick growled, without missing a beat. He could certainly appreciate a beautiful woman, but as his dear old mum had taught him, a whore is still a whore.*"OI! Lt. Sa'lis you in there!? This is Commander Zane Garrick, protege of Admiral Aihato, hero of the Marines, and leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice. We got shit to discuss ASAP!"  *
_
Elsewhere..._
Chief Warrant Officer Amelia Armstrong sat in the waiting room of the Fleet Admiral's office. Even being his niece didn't afford her the privilege of skipping others who already had appointments with the busy man. She noted Rear Admiral Kimiko's absence, and smiled at the cave woman looking female Marine who now sat at Kimiko's desk, Lt. Commander Barbara. 

"Busy season isn't it?"  

The woman shrugged. "I think your uncle is scared of me..." she muttered dourly. 

"Excuse me?" 

The door to Archer Armstrong's office opened. Several high ranking Vice Admirals stepped out and exited the waiting room. Amelia stood at attention and saluted them as they walked past her. She then noticed her uncle peek his head out of the door with a wary expression. "Is she gone yet?" he asked Amelia in a whisper. 

"I CAN HEAR YOU SIR!!" Barbara exclaimed.  

Archer laughed nervously and swung open the door. "Ahahahaha! Of course you can Barbara-chan. You know me, always the kidder. What I meant to say is that you're the most glorious assistant I've ever had!" He quickly ushered Amelia into his office and slammed the door shut, as if there were a pack of ravenous zombies after them.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

*Marineford*

*Lysander Sa’lis*​
The arrogant Noble leant against the window sill with a drink in one hand the other slid into the pockets of his trouser pockets. He had a brief moment of contemplation though that was soon destroyed by the arrival of two very enthusiastic women, who were at the moment getting their clothes on. He did not pass them another look as they waddled about completely drunk off their faces; he was of course done with them for now though he would likely see them again upon returning home, they’d be waiting at the docks at the chance to grab his beli. One had a new pair of earrings while the other had a new necklace since entering his quarters, which was enough to satisfy their hunger for gold for now. The pair scampered out his room while giggling, the blonde haired marine twirling his drink slowly as he gazed out of the window; time was short before his mission would begin.

 Just then a loud voice rattled at his door identifying himself as Commander Zane Garrick, the man he was joining on the mission. He had a strong presence about him which caused Lysander to spill his glass in surprise. He sighed softly at the spilling on his golden trimmed window sill, that man certainly had a tone on him. He gracefully strode to a desk, which was as fancy as the one upon his ship and lowered himself behind it. Upon it sat the mission file opened and ready to pry at, along with his World Noble flintlock pistol. The pistol every World Noble carried to kill commoners should they insult the Divine person in question. He could never bring himself to let go of it. Lysander relaxed into his chair and spoke up in return.
“Commander Zane Garrick, do come in, we can discuss what you need to before we head out.”

 As he spoke a servant suddenly slipped past Garrick outside and into the Saints room, running around and tending to the room while also attempting to make some drinks. The arrogant blonde sat confidently behind his desk. He knew of Zanes reputation and power, a man befitting his title but the confidence did not shave from Lysander. He had something that man, no matter how strong he became, how high he rose, would never have. That was probably why he was usually put into the least dangerous positions possible, for anything were to happen to the little Saint, the father Sa’lis would have everything executed that he could. Of course Lysander was oblivious to this connection, or perhaps chose to ignore it. Though this chance to serve with Zane either meant they were giving him a chance to prove himself, or they trusted Zane to keep him alive.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *Marineford*
> 
> *Lysander Sa’lis*​
> The arrogant Noble leant against the window sill with a drink in one hand the other slid into the pockets of his trouser pockets. He had a brief moment of contemplation though that was soon destroyed by the arrival of two very enthusiastic women, who were at the moment getting their clothes on. He did not pass them another look as they waddled about completely drunk off their faces; he was of course done with them for now though he would likely see them again upon returning home, they’d be waiting at the docks at the chance to grab his beli. One had a new pair of earrings while the other had a new necklace since entering his quarters, which was enough to satisfy their hunger for gold for now. The pair scampered out his room while giggling, the blonde haired marine twirling his drink slowly as he gazed out of the window; time was short before his mission would begin.
> ...



Garrick glanced at the luxurious quarters with visible disgust etched on his face. It was an injustice that this pipsqueak could afford such fine accommodations, while he, a Marine legend, (in his own mind at least), had to make do with a paltry 5,000 beli a week. Garrick became irked when he noticed that Lysander, a mere Lieutenant, didn't salute his superior officer. _Fuckwad._ If this guy wasn't a world noble, he'd be halfway to the Calm Belt right now. 

Garrick took a seat in front of Lysander. A pathetic looking servant offered him a drink, but Garrick waved it away with disgust. Cigars were his only vice. *"Let's get down to business, and set some things straight before we move on with the mission briefing. You may be a noble, but out in there in the world, the real world, pirates and criminals don't give a shit about your rank or your status. If you die under my watch then it's my goddamn neck on the chopping block, so that's why I want you following my commands to the letter...for your own good."* Garrick paused and fixed the noble with a penetrating stare, as if he could somehow unlock the secrets in his mind. 

*"Do you have a problem with that?"* 

The truth was that Garrick wanted this pompous jackass out of the way while he took care of the dirty business of absolute justice. Having a nobleman get fucked up under his watch would be career suicide, and Garrick couldn't have that. He was going places, to a realm of true justice where even these so called world nobles couldn't touch him.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Apr 15, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As the swordsman ventured through the woods something crashed in from above, just in front of him. As the dust cleared he saw the dark haired Drake, shaking off the shock and getting back to his feet, "Why don't you come down and fight me like a man!" he shouted up to Loki, waving his fist.
> 
> He then slowly turned to Shin, "Oh, hi there," he gives an awkward wave before using his yellow aura to shoot himself up after Loki.
> 
> ...



Shin Yagami

The half-Nihonese was amused by the scene that took take place in front of him, the flying alone was an amazing feat but the casualness of this Atlas as he was beating down this imp like figure was something that Shin could appreciate. He didn't quite understood how this all was being accomplished, this flying and the energy blasts that is, but Shin had little to know experience with Devil Fruit users up until now so didn't instantly made the connection.

"Just call me Shin, I guess."Though he remained calm while all this was happening, his left hand did move to and then rested on the handle of his katana, just as a precaution as he did not know if this Atlas or even this other guy were a threat or not.

"So you're here to get your monkey back?"He asked while scratching the back of his head. Not knowing what to make of all this. "Did this guy take, or is there some other reason why your beating the crap out of him?"He asked."Don't get me wrong, I don't look down on it, I was just wondering what exactly is going on here."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2011)

*Staz*

The sun was burning with intensity above the waters of the Grandline. There in the middle of the sea,a small marine ship probably only enough for 8 people or less was anchored; next to it a little wooden boat floating alone. The day seemed as calm as the water, no storms nor earthquakes, no tsunamis nor fights. Looked like the situation was that the good marines were helping someone in a hurry...

BAAM!!!...or maybe not. The sound of something crashing against a wall and destroying it was heard on the marine ship._"Hey don´t let him do anymore! the captain was defeated we have to resist!"_the voice of a young man was heard this time as a bunch of around 5 marines came out from a cloud of dust provoked by a hole made on the wall of one of the rooms of the ship; there on the deck was lying the captain in charge of that squad. The man was unconscious, blood coming out from his nose which was very damaged, he was the one who went through the wall.

"Kikikikiki...I only wanted some supplies, money and a good transportation since mine was already screwed, I even asked politely but you marines always want to do things through the wrong manner...are you barbarians or what?"a voice of another young man who talked with a sarcastic tone of voice was heard as well as the cloud of dust cleared and from the hole created on the wall, a black haired guy, slim and with pale skin; his teeth sharp as the fangs of a beast, yellow eyes with the pupil kind of narrowed appeared.He was wearing two bracelets in his right wrist, a pink T-shirt with the image of a red thunder in the center of it, some jeans and a dark jacket. The guy was smiling kind of enjoying the scene, those marines were cornered only by one man who was only playing with them.

_"Screw that! You call asking politely to threaten us with death if we don´t leave the ship? you asshole"_one of the five men said. The black-haired guy walked slowly until he was in front of the guy, suddenly the marine was sent flying by something apparently invisible though in reality the pale man punched him at a great speed "Sorry, my name is Staz not "asshole", Mr. navy dog"the guy said as he showed his tongue.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 15, 2011)

Shin_Yagami said:


> Shin Yagami
> 
> The half-Nihonese was amused by the scene that took take place in front of him, the flying alone was an amazing feat but the casualness of this Atlas as he was beating down this imp like figure was something that Shin could appreciate. He didn't quite understood how this all was being accomplished, this flying and the energy blasts that is, but Shin had little to know experience with Devil Fruit users up until now so didn't instantly made the connection.
> 
> ...



"Well-!" the pirate Captain was interrupted by the kidnapper...or well monkey-napper, catching his fist as he went to swing, "You think I'm just gona' keep taking this shit!" he shouts, his face extremely bloody. He sends off a propulsion blast from his palm that cracks into the pirate's fist within his grip. 

Drake digs his feet into the ground though to prevent himself from flying back, "You're...not getting rid of me that easily!" he releases his own yellow propulsion aura from the soles of his feet to keep him from skidding back.

"Idiot! My attack is much stronger than your puny little yellow energy," Drake grits his teeth as he feels himself slowly being overpowered, "That may be true..." he says as his body tenses, "But I can still do this: *Green Surge*!"  he releases a blast of green lightning from his hand that rushes through Loki's entire body.

"And it's not over there..." his fist begins to overflow with red aura but it soon condenses into a small coating around his hand, "*Scarlet Shot*!" he slams into the shocked imp creature and sends him crashing through tree after tree until finally smashing into a rock, indenting himself into its side on impact.

"As I was saying, that jackass stole my monkey/first mate, so we followed him here and it turns out his mountain wants to eat me and my crew," he shouts, pointing up to the massive grey mass that is Gluttony. He begins to stumble a bit before falling on his back.

"Oh yeah..." he says from the floor, his voice beginning to get a little weaker, "And I'm still kind of poisoned from fighting some crazy spider marine. I made the mine we were fighting in collapse and then after we got out of the rubble some guy came out of his shadow and took him with him..." he says as if these events were an every day occurrence.

He struggles to get to his feet but can't, "Now if you'll excuse me," he pulls out a syringe with a strange substance in it and stabs it into his arm. As it empties he springs to his feet, "I've got a mountain to bust."

*Impel Down...*

Lt. Raptor, accompanied by several guards, made his way down the elevator to the bottom floor, "Last stop eh? Must be some real whackos down here," one of the guards shakes his head, "Oh, you have no idea."

As he steps out the howls of the prisons fill the room, "Hey! Shut the hell up and stay quiet in your cages like good little muts!" he barks right back at them, "Yeah you! With the stripes! Not so slimming on you tubby! And you! What happened to the rest of your teeth pal? Someone's been hittin' the bar a little too much. I assume you do have bar here, no? Aw that's right your in prison!" he continues to ramble on until load foot steps can be heard approaching the room.

Everyone quiets except Raptor who continues to shout at the prisoners, "Bet your mom's real proud of you punk, or is she up on level 3 herself," he pauses as he finally notices how quiet it has gotten, and hears a loud stomp coming towards him.

*"Lt. Havok I presume..."* suddenly there is an enormous white haired yeti standing beside the marine, "Uh yeah, that's me. I was under the impression that the animals were kept in cages around here," he questions one of the guards.

"That's the Warden fool! Show some respect!" Raptor looks at the beast with surprise, and yet no remorse for his previous comment, "Interesting, guess you're the alpha male to these other hair balls," he says, referring to the pirates.

"So, what's up with that note exactly?" the yeti takes a deep breath and tries to prevent himself from squashing the annoying marine, *"An odd request but coming from the higher ups I guess I'll have to agree to allowing you to take one my prisoners off my hands."*

"Say what now?" the yeti rolls his eyes and motions for Raptor to follow him, *"A few years ago a marine went mad with rage and went on a disastrous rampage that caused countless casualties. He has been held here ever since he was apprehended...But it seems The Fleet Admiral believes he is ready to be released, or maybe even that you can handle commanding him..."* he scans the marine from head to toe, *"I don't see it..."*

"Listen fuzzy! I can handle whatever you throw at me, give me whatever psychopaths you've got!" the Warden growls at him before approaching the cell. He motions towards one of the guards who unlocks the door and hesitantly approaches the prisoner who rests in the shadows of the cell.

Raptor takes a closer look at the man, he is bound to the wall with extremely thick binds, maybe even seastone he can't quite tell. The man unties the chains around his legs, and then unlocks the binds on his two feet, his waist, and when he unlocks one of his arms an enormous hand grabs him by the throat.

The guard goes flying out of the cell and crashing into the wall, the key missing from his hand. Raptor hears the clicking of his other hand being freed and then hears the crashing foot steps of the man coming out of the shadows, "What the hell...?" he stands 11 feet tall and is completely made of muscle.

"Are you just gona' run wild?!" one of the marines questions the Warden, *"He is the young marine's problem now, so please Lt., "handle" it,"* Raptor steps forward, "Fine, no problem. Hey big boy! I'm your new commander, so that whole rampaging thing, none of that. Well, atleast wait until I find you some pirates."

The freed prison stares at him for a moment before charging forward, hand outstretched, "Didn't think that'd go over well..."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Escaping Blizzard Gaol*

*Sandrei*​
The group continued to move forward until they came across a tough choice. Ahead of them lay the vast wasteland of ice and snow that had claimed many pirates lives in the past. It was as treacherous and as dangerous as any pirate trapped within the gaol, and getting across it would be almost impossible, if not so. They could not exactly return either, the enemies they left behind were way beyond their level at the moment, even as a member of the old Fishman Pirates, he was no match for monsters like the Black Storm Pirates. The tall shark stepped up beside Ursla and Hawkins, the wound on his back still stinging. He would have the suspected doctor have a look at it when they were in safety, and if he could cheat a massage out of the female human.
?Any ideas?? He said as he squatted down, lowering to the same height as some of the crew. He was waiting for Rose to come out with some crazy plan consisting of dancing over the ice, or all riding on his fin as he swam through. However it seemed luck was on their side. 

Just at that moment, just in time to avoid any answer Rose came up with, a black submarine broke through the ice and into view. Sandrei quickly rose to full height as it appeared while half slipping into his Fishman karate stance though once the man who emerged spoke of Rose, he soon realised the submarines purpose. They were being offered an escape.
"I recognize his face from the papers. That guys a big time revolutionary general. I think we can trust him." Hawkins said after Rose asked an odd question about the moon. Why would the revolutionaries be helping them? He was not about to go and join ?that? cause if that was their intention but Sandrei was not about to turn down a free ride to freedom either.
?Good enough for me?? He said behind his sharp teeth and began motioning on the crew. Again he took the position of the rear guard and waited till everyone was on before sliding inside himself. The submarine dived back into the water and made its? escape from Blizzard Gaol. Finally, they were away.

Inside the submarine Sandrei sat on the floor near the exit, his back against the wall and one legged propped upwards. Just an hour ago he was sat in his cell awaiting his own execution. A fate he had long come to terms with, accepted. Now he had helped the Phoenix Pirates break out of their own chains of fate and was even riding to freedom alongside them. It was a strange turn of events but seeing the newer generation as well as a reason to keep on fighting, he had him feeling alive again. He wanted to keep going, keep fighting more than ever. Now they had some time alone and safe in the submarine, Sandrei decided it was time to get some introductions. 
?So, banded together, I guess we should get to know each other a bit. I?m Sandrei, been in Blizzard Gaol for a couple of years after my Fishman crew, the Moon Pirates, were taken down and executed one by one. Apart from one other who escaped capture, I?m the last one left.? His sharp teeth grew into a smirk as he continued. ?Could call me a shipwright, used to build ships on Fishman Island when I wasn?t adventuring. That?s? what it?s all about in the end, enjoying the adventure.? Sandrei turned ran is gaze over the crew present, awaiting the next to speak.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 15, 2011)

*Marineford*

*Lysander Sa'lis*​
The moment Zane entered the presence of command was obvious, as well as arrogance to match his own. Even Lysander could tell this man was not overly pleased by Lysanders? d?cor, jealously was the answer that came to mind. He watched as the man strode angrily to his desk and lowered down, his noble presence holding its? own regard in the quarters, yet it seemed to have no effect on Zane, this man meant business and business only. He could not help but wonder if he was not a marine that even this man would show more respect. The servant was waved away by Zane but was quick to return to the dashing blondes? side to pour him another drink. 

 Zane spoke first, his glare as hard as his tone. * "Let's get down to business, and set some things straight before we move on with the mission briefing. You may be a noble, but out in there in the world, the real world, pirates and criminals don't give a shit about your rank or your status. If you die under my watch then it's my goddamn neck on the chopping block, so that's why I want you following my commands to the letter...for your own good. Do you have a problem with that?"* Once he finished Lysander blinked and swallowed. Intimidation trickling under his skin. The only thing that stopped him crumbling was is large arrogance in himself and his connections, along with his reputation. To hide his expression he was quick to his feet and back to the window with his hands behind his back. As his gorgeous blue eyes studied the scenery outside his confidence once again grew.

?? I? I will have my glory, Commander Zane Garrick, fufufufu, I have no intention of dying pointlessly. I am Lyander Sa?lis, I shall prove that I can be the greatest marine there has ever been!? At that he turned with a slash of his hand, his long cloak flowing to the side. The servant bowed at such divine grace but it was doubtful Zane was taken in by such baseless bold claims.
?But of course, this is your mission and the lead is yours but I shall have you know that I always catch my prey, fufufufu!? As he cackled again his hand rose to his mouth and half covered it.

World Nobles, such amazing creatures.


----------



## Guru (Apr 16, 2011)

White scowled. The North Blue was becoming more and more deserted and therefor also becoming less and less interesting. He looked to the bleak sky, cracked his knuckles and released a chuckle, ' Bwahahafwah! I need somebody strong! '. The few wooley coat-clad civilians looked anxiously about them. One man started to murmur and White snapped his neck round to see him. He laughed once again.
' So then, Mr...? '.
'Bloom'
' Sorry did ask for your name ?
'Ye-'
' No I did not! I was just thinking, Bwahahafwah! So then Mr..., where in this feeble world would you claim the strongest fighter's are? '
White grinned and whispered ' Ri-Bu ', his skin began to fade into translucency - the civilian, Mr Bloom, jaw dropped. 'Th... Th...The Ghost!'
' That's right Mr..., but you see I'm hoping for a better name soon, maybe something more... awe inspiring. Perhaps it could become slaughterer of civilians - unless of course you want to answer my question hmm? '
'I'm v...very ssssorry sir! The...The most powerful men you will find will be in marineford sir!'
White grinned and ruffled the civilians hair playfully.
' Bwahahafwah! Marineford it is then, far from her, aye the New World. But I'm sure that i'll get the opportunity to defeat many other's along the way! '
'a--ahhh,.. of ccccourse sir!'
White smiled again and his skin became completely transparent, he dissapeared as if he was never there. A gust of wind dragged his disembodiment away into the open air, and all that was left was a voice on the wind that barely caught the civilians' ears. 
'Thank you, Mr...'


----------



## Gaja (Apr 16, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede, Phoenix Pirate? ~ Revolutionary Submarine, Water of the Grand Line​*
It was a wild experience so far, quite unlike the stuff he had seen so far in his life. This was the first time he had actually seen a real working submarine from the inside. Shingo did like playing stuff like this when he was a kid, but to be sitting in a real submarine, swimming in subzero temperature water, with many sea kings around them. And he didn't even know any of these guys.

But no doubt thanks to them they had managed to escape out of the Blizzard Gaol, one of the toughest prisons in the world. Looking at the group sitting in the spacious room, Shingo saw Rose, a pirate captain who seemed to assume that he would join her crew. Her first mate, then there were Sandrei and Ursla, the duo that fought and defeated Toruk. And Hawkins, Shingo's escape buddy, and seemingly a doctor. As he looked back at the awesome Sandrei, Shingo was about to say something when he realized that he was still topless.

"Bzzz cold...~" He was visibly shivering as he hugged his shoulders and rubbed them, in an attempt to warm himself up. God damn he was cold. While the boxer tried and get himself working the giant blue fishman had cut the small talk and stepped up, introducing himself.

As the fishman finished his introduction, Shingo shot up like a bullet. An intense look in his eyes, as he looked at Sandrei. "Nice to meet you." He said bowing to the fishman briefly. Feeling a bit warmer now he took over the intro stuff. "Guess I should go next. I'm Shingo F. Stede, and I'm a pro boxer. My nickname is the Naniwa Tiger. I'm also an intermediate level tap dancer and no pirate. Got locked up because I beat up some rich guys' son who tried attacking a waitress. The schmuck... Anyway glad we made it out of there." And he was indeed, as the explosions that rocked the whole island didn't seem like fun to the Stede.



_*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island, Grand Line​*_
It was a weird sight to behold, as an android walked the street of this smoke filled town. And as if an android who was probably very dangerous, a pirate wasn't weird enough, he had speakers on his shoulders that were playing music...

It was a weird day on Rumboar Island. That was a fact. News started spreading of Shishi kidnaping someone, Brolly smashing a marine patrol, Duke and Rush racing around town and knocking stuff over. The World Pirates had  brought Chaos upon Rumboar Island. Truly they were the worst of pirates out there!!!

If you looked at it from a different point, it almost looked like the pirate crew had come to this island and started a RPG game, they needed to run to become faster. They needed parts for their ship, yummies for their kitchen, and so on. Interesting way of looking at it as Shishi exited a shop with a giant bag of metal parts over his shoulder.

Yes. He had payed for those, and they were necessary for some repairs on the _Avenging Norseman_, their ship. Somehow or another Shishi had become the shipwright of their crew, as he took it upon himself to not sink to the bottom of the sea once again. That salty water was horrible, it left stains on his metal body and needed to be polished away. And Shishi wasn't a fan of polishing. So that kinda explains how he became the person in charge of the ship.

Using the obvious shortcut to the factory Shishi could pick up screams from the town, no doubt the credit of Duke and Rush racing there. Soon enough he would reach a large gate where two men, no doubt security of the factory, stood and observed him. "Exclamation: Good day to you perspective targets, I am here to browse around the factory, and make some possible purchases. It would be of great assistance if you could open the gate for me. For I would hate to have to smash it ope."

**CRASH!!!*

It was as it a meteorite hit the three of them at that point. A big shadow was noticed just a second before and then a ball of Jelly smashed into the android, and the security. That force of the crash flung the massive steel door open like nothing, as Jelly was everywhere. "Brolly.... look Yummies..." The android forced himself up slowly, as dust and dirt were everywhere. But as soon as he mentioned the word "_Yummies_" the slightly shorter and wacky pirate Chef appeared beside him, looking around curiously, searching for the yummies.

As Brolly was about to ask where the yummies where a fish connected to the chef's face. "Unauthorized flying is prohibited, and landing upon me in punishable by force." Pinching the chef's cheeks and stretching them out the two pirates were soon surrounded by a gang of security officers, perhaps a few marines among them as well. "We'll be taking you in, you are wanted men, the both of you!"

Letting go of Brolly, the android known as Shishi stood up straight as Brolly stood next to him. "I must apologize but zzzt zzz but that goes against our code. Seemy like violence is the answer."

"Violence won't solve anything, surrender and you'll live." All the man took aim at the two, as Shishi released another low buzzing sound, his fighting mode kicking in. "Statement: Everything can be solved with violence, only fools don't know that." The leader pointed at the two after that, and all the men fired their rifles and pistols at that point, trying to shoot Brolly and Shishi.



*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Teddy's bar, Topsville, Grand Line​*
The massive amount of people Semmy had recruited sat at their temporary headquarters. There were some tough guys in that giant pack of men, as the Semmy Pirates were officially formed. Semmy had shown a remarkable talent for recruiting people and surely the World Government would see it, he took 5 entire pirate crews and fused them in to the Semmy Pirates! On top of that he was allied and part of the Devil Kings. "*By the way guys, is it just me or it this island drunk?*"

The other men noticed it too, the wind outside was blowing pretty damn strong, and the island was moving more then usual. It was probably nothing, like always but still... Waiting on their ships to gather at the docks Semmy knew that the log pose would be ready any minute now, so they could leave pretty soon. Which he could only approve of otherwise Teddy, the bar owner, would own all of their money and they would have to rob him too. And Semmy liked Teddy, the old man was nice and played all their favorite songs, but he was getting impatient with the waiting.

The massive panda stood up and pointed outside. "*Fuck this shit, we're leaving now! What kind of men wait for a little breeze to quiet down.*" "YAAAAAAAH!!!!!" The men raised their fists in to the air as Semmy pointed at Teddy. "*Good bye Teddy, you've been a brilliant host for our party, but you charge way to much, so I'm sorry but we're gonna have to rob you.*" "I understan...." the old man stopped talking in the middle of his sentence, wait what what what???

"*But we'll just take our money, since we like you and all.*" "But that would mean all you drinks were free?" "*Exactly!!!*" Semmy clasped his paws together and bowed once to Teddy, thanking him for the liquor. "*Ow and we'll be buying all the liquor you have left too.*" "Ow outstanding!" Teddy said delighted that he would still get to make a profit.

Semmy leaned towards one of his men and whispered. "*Once we get the alcohol to the ships rob him again.*"... yes pandas were ruthless creatures...



*Pattaya, Golden Snakes ~ His hotel room, Spring Break Island, East Blue​*
The room he was in right now was indeed Pattayas'. This was actually the first time during his vacation that he was in here. Another night was behind them, another party had been partied, another part of his savings had vanished into oblivion. Tiny II, his freaky looking tiger-sledgehammer fusion was sleeping beside the bed, pooping little bits of money from tiem to time. As it turns out the little animal, was a money making machine, had probably something to do with Jinto's fusion. But that was the last thing on Pattaya's mind at the moment.

Sleeping in his bed, completely hung over and fucked up the muscular marine enjoyed the hours of rest that were before him. He was on vacation damn it. But let's rewind so that Pattaya laying in his bed hung over actually makes sense.

The honorable admiral Pattaya, admiral Kurokarasu, Rear Admiral Brandy, Commodore Tyre and singing sensation Aimi Ren had went out for a "casual" drink. Just a tiny sip of alcohol to relax and forget another hard day of work..... But the good old admiral Pattaya wouldn't be Pattaya if he didn't make it a party. The group would go out with a local group of women, lead by Pattaya's friend Rika. Their destination was the Karaoke Bar on Walking Street. It all started out well, with little stories of adventures being told, the sea horses Brandy had seen, the fancy marine suits, the bonds with your fellow marines, then Tyre dared to sing a song. Laughs would follow and alcohol started flowing, in barrels... Drinking contests started mixed with bets on what song would be sung by the losers.

It was a great time, crazy and wild, but nonetheless great. Little bits of the night were forgotten by the young marine as he hugged his pillow and dreamed of Rika. Telling the story to you this way really does it no justice, since the Marines blew that place apart, luckily no fights happened so no one went to jail this time around.

After somehow managing to come back to the hotel the Golden Snake marine holding a bottle of vodka noticed a _person_ standing at the reception desk. He still had his suit on, it was actually weird since he almost forgot Tiny but never forgot to watch the suit. But Kuro helped him out once again, as he and Tyre debated on whether Pattaya or Tyre could throw Tyre's anchor further AND higher. Pattaya didn't remember this part, but he actually ordered a bunch of food, on the Marines' expenses. Thank you Marines! A barrel of water later, along with a shower and the food Pattaya was in his bed sleeping like a baby.

Oh how he wished these times would never end. Slowly recovering from the wild night out the now Lt. Jr. grade turned around and faced away the light that reached into his room. It had been barely 4 hours since he went to bed, as suddenly loud banging could be heard on his door. "Sir, please wake up! We have an emergency!"

"Ummm go away..." The sleeping admiral replied as he thought that it was house keeping or something. He had no idea what was really going on outside the hotel.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2011)

*The Race up Reverse Mountain...*
Annie gripped the wheel tightly as the _Cutie Pie_ careened up the roaring river of Reverse Mountain. Don Diego's black galleon loomed behind them, closing in, as they went zooming past jagged rock walls at break neck speed. Annie had been sure that the Don wouldn't chase her up the mountain, and instead remain on the West Blue side, but boy had she been wrong. The mafia families had strict rules about each boss crossing over into another's territory without permission. This could mean only one thing, the Don was seriously pissed at her. Pissed enough to enter the Grand Line territory with a full force of his mafia goons.  

The deck of the _Cutie Pie_ shook violently as they spun around a sharp corner. She wasn't sure how much more of this the little boat could take. Annie's eyes widened as several floorboards came loose and went shooting past her face. Muffin, Annie's pet panther cub, growled in a frightened tone and scampered below deck. "I'm glad someones got my back!" Annie cried sarcastically, before a thundering roar filled the air. 

*BABOOOM!*

Annie stole a momentary glance around her shoulder and saw cannonballs flying from the Don's ship. They went hurling over the mast of the _Cutie Pie_ and landed barely ten feet in front of their position. Water exploded into the air, splashing all over Annie, and soaking her to the bone. Don Diego leaped to the top of the galleon's prow, holding a giant cannonball above his head, his massive arms bulging beneath his expensive silk suit. Annie couldn't believe it, the cannonball was as big as a small house. 

*"YOU BROUGHT THIS ON YOURSELF ANNIE!!!!"* he roared, before tossing the cannonball into the air like a shot put. 

Annie gaped at the humongous steel orb as it flew overhead, casting a massive shadow that engulfed the _Cutie Pie_. Annie didn't even think and just reacted, moving on pure instinct and muscle memory. She abandoned the wheel and drew her revolver, then loaded a silver cartridge in a blur of hand speed. She took aim towards the Don's galleon with a two handed grip, and fired. *"AIRBURST BUBBLE!" *

A giant cannon of wind shot out of the barrel of her revolver. The powerful recoil sent the _Cutie Pie_ flying like a bat out of hell, barely avoiding the cannonball as it smashed into the water. Annie was blasted off of her feet, and rolled end over end across the deck. She managed to grab the railing before falling over the side. Annie held on for dear life as the boat shot over the summit of Reverse Mountain, and plummeted uncontrollably down the other side. They were of one mess and into an even bigger mess, and this time she didn't have a way out. Annie caught one last glimpse of the Don's shocked face in the distance.  

*"I'LL SEE YOU IN HELL!!!"* she raged, and then everything went black. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Annie slowly came to awareness, her vision fluttering in and out of focus. The first thing she became aware of was the crackling of a nearby fire, and the smell of roasted fish. As she fully opened her eyes, Annie was surprised to see a clear night sky, filled with an endless sea of bright twinkling stars. It was a very peaceful scene. "Am I dead?" she groaned in a cracked voice. The thundering headache that suddenly hit her like a stampede of horses, confirmed that she was indeed alive. Annie slowly sat up and touched her forehead. A thick bandage was wrapped around the top of her head. _I didn't do that._ 

She took a moment to take in her surroundings. There was a roaring fire several feet away. Someone had set up a spit over the fire, where a rather delicious looking giant fish was cooking to perfection. The coastline wasn't too far away, and in the far distance was an ancient looking lighthouse. The imposing form of Reverse Mountain was now to her back, casting a shadow over the coast. "I made it..." she muttered. 

"Welcome to the Grand Line," a voice said. 

Annie spun around and instinctively reached for her revolvers. They were gone. A middle aged man with wild red hair, and a scruffy red beard, walked over to the campfire and threw in a log. Annie took note of his rather casual attire, a Hawaiian shirt, cargo shorts, and red flip flops. _Who the hell is this dude?_ He glanced at Annie with bright green eyes and smiled.  "Relax, I don't mean you any harm girl. If you're looking for your guns, I left them on your boat. Hmm...this fish is almost done by the way."  

"My boat?! Hey wait what the hell happened?" Annie stood up, cringing slightly at the soreness of her muscles. "Is Muffin alright?! Who the hell are you?!" The man chuckled. "Well that's a lot of questions. So I think I'll start with my name first." He walked up to Annie and offered her his right hand. 

"The name's Phoenix D. Roy. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 16, 2011)

*Arc I – Sins’ of the Father!*

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue *

*Hornet Havoc*​
 The heat of the sun beat down onto the open waters of North Blue, the waves calm and winds gentle. The weather was perfect for sailing though one pirate upon these seas was not yet up and ready for the task of sailing as he lay outstretched on the Smiling Bears deck. Barrels of rum lay empty around him. It was quite the sight to see a crewless Captain unconscious on his ship while it followed a random direction with the assisted of the winds. This silence was soon broken at the squawking of a post bird that landed above the Captains head. He stared down at the dark skinned pirate waiting patiently for the payment to cover the newspaper, though that patience was short lived. After a few moments the birds’ beak clamped around his nose tightly which quickly followed the Capain roared awake and waving his arms.
*“I’MMA WAKIN’! Whats goin’ on!?”* He quickly looked around, a brow raised at the sight. He was alone apart from the bird and even worse, out to sea. 
*“What the…”* The man know as Captain Hornet, Hornet Havoc of the Bro Pirates, one at least, rose to full height after throwing a few beli to the newspaper bird. A boyish grin ran over his lips as he adjusted his goggles.
*“Awh man, last night was wild fun… guess I set sail while drunk, Hahahahaha!”* He of course, was talking to himself as the bird already took the skies.

After throwing the empty rum barrels overboard his eyes caught sight of a nearby island. Like many in North Blue it was covered in snow from top to tail. With any luck this island would be as friendly as the last, enjoying his rapping and partying throughout the night. Though even Hornet knew this was a rarity. Even more so by the large marine ship perched at the dock and the white uniforms scampering about into the town by the shore. A large grin grew over Hornets lips’.
*“Damn man, gonna be a different sorta party this time!” *With that he thrust his hand into the air, straight up and threw his head back in laughter. He still did not realise how strange it was to be talking so enthusiastically with himself. While quickly turning on his heel Hornet leapt over towards the helm and grasped the wheel tightly. Adventuring and partying was afoot, he was not about to let himself miss out on it. He turned the Smiling Bear towards the islands dock before he leapt forward again to grab the sail rope and swing across the entire length of the ship as he adjusted it. After sailing on this ship for so long alone he had become used to the practice required to bring her in as well as sail it in open waters. The Smiling Bear stormed towards the island known as Shiver-Me-Timbers Island!


*Upon the dock with the marines…*

_“So… the daughter of that scumy bastard pirate is here, eh!”_ A fat man roared out. He wore a blue pinstriped suit with a large white coat on his shoulders. A huge hammer was strapped to his back which seemed to be his weapon. He stood upon the deck of the large marine vessel, his wide face scowling darkly. 
_“That pirate I chased for so long… tch, sins of the father upon the children! I’ll get my vengeance on the scums daughter”_ He grumbled.

​
Behind the man known in North blue as Lt. Babbal stood a man with a long sword at his side, also wearing a pinstriped suit and large white coat. Unlike hid comrade he held some restrain and composure with long smooth hair and dark eyes. He appeared to be the marine Lieutenants underling.

​
_“The moment our men hear something I want to know Razard!” _The fatter man roared out while slamming his fist onto the rail of his marine ship. The rage was visible by the vein pumping through his forehead. Whoever this pirate was he had royally pissed off the marine. Razard bowed his head respectively and moved from the ship to assist in the search of the young woman in question.

*Back to the rapping hero!*

The Smiling Bear had been secured in the dock of Shiver-Me-Timbers far down from the marine vessel and Hornet was already landing onto dry land for a stroll. His eyes hidden behind the goggles briefly flickered over the marine ship and the marines running around it as well as noticing the various townsfolk watching with confusion and interest. They did not seem to particularly fearful of the marine presence and more curious. Though Hornet did not care for any of that when he needed to restock of rum and maybe some fireworks, perhaps he would get a pet lion. Whatever the plan in his town it would have been safer to avoid any interaction with the marines, but of course the dark skinned pirate never went for the logical option. With his long white scarf flowing at his back he wandered into town casually humming to himself.

  The town itself was fairly active with community, people shopping and living out their lives while trudging through the snow. Hornet caught a few gazes as he strode down the centre of the town as he was clearly not from around town, but for the most part people continued on their day to day business. His stomach rumbled, the lack of meat in hi system was beginning to take effect. His eyes ran hungrily over the store windows showing hooks of meat in the window. 
*“Yeah man, lets’ meet that meat!” *He rhymed, poorly, while rubbing his hands together. Suddenly at that moment a group of marines ran down the street towards the large town centre.
_“The Daughter of the merciless Pirate Biegebeard has been captured and will face execution in the town centre for the crimes of the father, by the good will of Lieutenant Babbel Dwampfuffle!”_ People whispered between themselves though were quick to follow the convoy leading to the town centre. Hornet scratched his chin in thought.

*“Ain’t cool”*


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 16, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Randall Williams*

Randall looked around him, but it was pretty obvious to him that searching for Kong blindly was not going to yield any tangible results. It really would have been better if they had all agreed on areas for each person to search, but Drake was obviously far too impulsive for that. On the other hand, if simply searching would not do, there was another method.

"Where was the monkey taken to?"

It appeared as though Randall was talking to himself. There was nobody observable in the vincinity. "Come on, answer me."

Again, there was no response. It seemed self-evident that there would not be. Randall grabbed onto the handle of the axe on his back with his right arm. He turned and swung it forcefully.

Clang! The axe slammed into a metal claw. The wielder of the claw grinned. "He's fast!" Randall thought to himself.

"You're pretty good, even if you're still hideous to look at. Guess I'll just dice you up for Gluttony."

"How did that metal claw withstand a blow from an axe?" Randall wondered, eying his opponent's weapon. It definitely looked well-made. "Gluttony? Who's that?" 

"Well, as you can tell from the name, the most ugly and hungry bastard I've ever seen. He eats anything, including you. Everything here is eaten by him, unless it can get him more food, like me." Tsuki said, shrugging. Randall raised an eyebrow in response. "In that case, it is quite likely that we can find Kong wherever this Gluttony person is."

"Where can I find this Gluttony, then?"

"Oh, you don't have to worry about that. I'll bring you to him myself!" Tsuki smirked, as he leapt upwards into the trees.

"Hybrid Point." 

"Oooooh, that's a fancy trick! Just makes you even more deformed, though!" Tsuki commented as he suddenly appeared in Randall's face. The weaponmaster did not even have time to draw his additional weapons. Tsuki directed his claw straight at Randall's abdomen, but he managed to deflect it with his axe. One of the spikes pierced his leg, however. Randall quickly drew his sword and directed a powerful slash at Tsuki's neck, but he pulled his claw out and did a backflip, landing on his feet nimbly.

Randall quickly took the opportunity to draw all six of his weapons. "That claw...It must be very well-made."

"Oh yes -_Sugoi_. One of the most beautiful things I've ever seen. Light as a feather, yet, as you have seen for yourself, unbelievably durable."

"Well, I'll be taking it, then."

"An ugly creature such as yourself should not be allowed to defile this exquisite work of art. I'm afraid you won't be doing anything of that sort." Tsuki replied, frowning. "Besides..." he continued, "you can't even keep up with my speed!"

The claw-user once again leapt into the trees, using them effectively for cover. "Hmph. That's a great maneuver, but you shouldn't expect it to work more than once," Randall warned. Once again, Tsuki dropped from the trees, this time aiming for the back of Randall's neck. This time, however, Randall managed to react in time. He swung his spear, forcing Tsuki to block with his claw, then fired his gun, once again deflected by Sugoi. Tsuki was in no position to block Randall's sword, however, and though he twisted his body out of the way, he suffered a slash to his leg.

"An eye for an eye. You're in trouble now. For a speed-based fighter such as yourself, a wound to the leg is much more severe than for me."

"You closed your eyes, didn't you? I got a glimpse of it."

"That's right. Even if I can't see you, the sound is a dead give-away if I focus on it,"

"I've used this trick for ages, and yet nobody's ever been able to work it just through their sense of hearing. You have a Devil Fruit ability, don't you? That must have been the cause."

"Probably. Either way, shouldn't you surrender now? You no longer have a chance of victory," Randall said.

"Don't get too cocky..." Tsuki jumped forwards, landing on his hands. He cartwheeled himself behind Randall, his arm poised with his claw, ready to rend Randall's spine. Unfortunately, Randall had one of his arms ready with his scythe.

"Thirsting Edge!"

The scythe swirled in the air, forming a slight vortex that drew Tsuki's blood out. Randall then slammed the barrel of his gun into Tsuki's left shoulder and fired. The claw-user fell to the floor in a crumpled heap.

"Guess I'll be taking this, then..." Randall muttered, bending down to retrieve Sugoi.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 16, 2011)

Noitora said:


> Suddenly at that moment a group of marines ran down the street towards the large town centre.
> _“The Daughter of the merciless Pirate Biegebeard has been captured and will face execution in the town centre for the crimes of the father, by the good will of Lieutenant Babbel Dwampfuffle!”_ People whispered between themselves though were quick to follow the convoy leading to the town centre. Hornet scratched his chin in thought.
> 
> *“Ain’t cool”*





*The Bro Pirates ~ Shiver-Me-Timbers Island*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
  The townspeople gathered in the large circle centre abuzz with curiosity and ignorance, as if this town was completely filled with the dullest and slowest people imaginable. They all whispered between themselves as they circled the area blocked off by marines and stared with large eyes at the sight. Being rather easily persuaded the people of Shiver-Me-Timbers were quick to by Lt. Babbals tale of how any sins committed by the father pass onto his children and this pirate’s daughter needed to be punished. It was not the first time such an act had occurred and it certainly would not be the last. A row of marine holding rifles against their shoulders stood sternly though wavered in this expression. The feeling that they were about to gun down a girl at the order of an enraged officer was never a good one, but none of them dared stand up to Babbel and his might hammer. That is if Razard did not cut them down first, though the second officer was off at the side of the crowd watching without so much a peek of expression. Another man also watched from the side lines with his arms crossed and goggles hiding his eyes.

_“This girl, may look innocent in your eyes, but she is from the loins of taint, of evil, of piracy. Daughter of the pirate Biegebeard, Shenya Hennessey is condemned to death by firing squad in vengeance against the lives that Biegebeard took and in the name of justice and the order of the sea!”_ Babbal babbled on while waving his hand around for extra emphasis. A young brown haired girl stood strapped to a pole, her eyes covered by a cloth yet she held some dignity about her. Even in the face of death she had confidence befitting a pirate. The man in the background watched with a grin passing over his lips. A girl as cute as that could not die in place like this to a bastard like that. Babbal threw up his arm and thrust it towards Shenyas’ direction, his anger flushed in his features. He would show no mercy.
_“Take aim!”_ The marines reluctantly did so, the rifles pointing towards the young girl. Sweat trickled down their faces as they questioned their justice. This was it, the moment Babbal finally got revenge for a life of misery and humiliation. The people stared wide eyed at the sight, clutching their clothes with their mouths hung open. 
_“FIRE!!!”_ The fat marine bellowed out. The rifles exploded as they let loose their bullets towards the young girl. Several sounds like splodges followed the explosion of the rifle, causing the marines he stare wide eyed, even some relief coming over them while Babbals anger and shock grew insanely large.

A large ball of black pitch separated the marines from the bound girl, gloopy as it seemed to drip yet tough enough to stop a bullet completely instantly. The crowd of townsfolk had a line of people who had been completely knocked over with stunned faces leading directly to the firing line, as well as one marine lying on his back. The massive all of pitch slowly fell to the ground and spread over it, revealing a dark skinned man in white and grey standing in a strange post, both his hands in front of him with his two middle fingers closed and the side ones stretched out. His arms were crossed over and he had a large grin on his face. 
*“This ain’t cool, don’t be treating a lady like a tool, or you’re gonna have the Hornet down on you makin’ you the fool!”* He rapped with his hands jolting up and down in rhythm with his words. Everyone present suddenly fell over in horror.
“THAT WAS SO BAD!!!” The entire crowd yelled out Babbal had no interest in the comedic presence, and Razard was trying to push through the crowd. 
_“You… you dare interrupt my execution, do you know who I am!?!”_ he yelled out so loudly the buildings were close to toppling. Hornet returned his anger with a slim smirk and suddenly leapt into action. He kicked up the sword of the marine he toppled over just before and cut the bounds holding the girl before he grabbed her and shot off into the city and town one of the allies. 
_“After him!!”_ The Lieutenant commanded, but he soon came to the realisation alongside his men that they were not going anywhere. The entire marine force flashed their eyes down to their feet to see their feet trapped tightly to the ground by the Pitch Hornet had used to protect the girl. Babbal threw a tremendous tantrum while he snapped and Razard to go after him. The blonde swordsman gathered the marines who could still make use of their feet and spread out into the city once again. What a goose chase it had become.

 Captain Hornet sad comfortably on a rooftop, one leg draped over the side while the other was propped up for his arm to rest over. His eyes gazed over the town as he watched the movements of the marines scurrying about to find him and the young girl. A smile ran over his lips, this truly was a party. 
“You… you saved me?” A gentle voice sounded from behind the dark skinned pirate. The young brown haired girl knelt on the rooftop with a shocked expression, gazing intently at her rescuer. Not exactly prince charming. Hornet gave the girl a thumbs up as he turned to face her.
*“Damn straight, ain’t lettin’ a pretty girl like you end up as chow” *

​
Shenya lowered her gaze and sighed softly. Hornet could not quite understand why she was so down after just being saved, maybe she was still in shock. The tall pirate rolled over to her and gave her a pat on the back. Some of his amazing rapping would certainly cheer her up.
*“Hey hey, don’t be so down, no need to frown, you gotta blow this town and I’ll pummel that clown!”* He struck a pose on the last word, a sparkle glittering in his goggle lenses.
_‘That… was so terrible’_ Shenya thought with a blank expression, though she said nothing. The Bro Captain chuckled to himself as she did not take to his amazing lyrics and decided to be more genuine.
*“Names Hornet Havoc, those fools after you ‘cause you’re the daughter of some pirate. Seems dumb to me.”* He said confidently. Shenya gazed up to him.
“I am Shenya… so you heard… that’s why you saved me... are you a pirate too?” She asked with less confidence then the dark skinned pirate. Hornet struck another pose and nodded.
*“Captain of the Bro Pirates… but I’m the only crewmate at the mo’, you know!”* Shenya nodded as she listened, he did not seem like many of the other pirates she had come across.
“Do you… get lonely?” Hornet raised a brow before shrugging. 
*“Nah, I make sure to party out wherever I land. Lifes too short not to enjoy it, so don’t let the weight of your daddy waste your enjoyment, yeah?” *For such an eccentric man he did speak a lot of sense. *“There’s gotta be something you wanna do other than get shot by a bunch of idiot marines?” *There certainly was.

“I want to…”

The Lieutenant Junior Grade Razard assembled his men at the dock, he was not about let them escape the island even if they could hide inside the city. He was not blind to the new ship at the dock as well with the clear cutting of a pirate vessel. This devil fruit wielding man would not cross the marines so idly and live to tell the tale about it. With Lt. Babbal still being helped out of that strange liquid it was up to Razard to take command.
“Guard their ship… if you find them, funnel them to the docks where we can take them both down without much issue…” It was time to play the waiting game…


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 16, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Shirley smirked at the volley of frozen bullets sent her way. "Cheeky little brat..." She spun herself around in a tornado of motion, charging forward at the projectiles. With a swing of her giant kukri blades she sliced the icicles in half. Asuka shot another volley of the ice bullets, but Shirley bobbed and weaved in a frenetic and unpredictable pattern, trying to throw off her foe's color of observation haki.
> 
> "Ya wanna be a government dog Miss Nevermiss, well then I'll have to treat ya like a dog!" Shirley exclaimed. She shot off the ground and twisted past Asuka with blinding speed, slashing at the gunslinger's midsection. Shirley's slashes generated powerful streaks of air that spiraled around them.
> 
> ...




The cocky look on Asuka’s face faded when Shirley yelled those words at her. She had chosen them well for they clearly had an impact on Asuka. However as the Shirley’s power attack ripped through the Blizzard Gaol and came towards her with frightening speed, Asuka couldn’t simply stand there, looking slack jawed. She wouldn’t die, today, no sir. She quickly loaded a cartridge into her guns and cursed, “I wasn’t planning on using this so early…” She muttered. “But that bitch pushed me too far!” She yelled, angrily pressing the trigger. “Indigo Dragon!” 

Bright violet energy pulsated out of the barrel towards Shirley, taking the form of a roaring dragon. It slammed into Shirley’s attack in a collision that could only be compared to two trains slamming into each other and going full-speed. 

The impact created by the two attacks knocked the two back in a different direction. The mountain also shook as its middle started to break down. Asuka was blasted all the way out of the mountain and as she flies, she shouts, “THIS ISN’T OVER BIG KNIFE!” However, the warlord’s yell could barely be heard as she went over a mountain and disappeared… 

*Later…*
Asuka plummeted downwards incredibly fast towards the ice below. Her eyes widen as she sees this. A gunslinger was always quick on her feet, though. She quickly loaded a cartridge into her gun and fired at the ice.* “Jello Shot!”* A substance slid out of her gun’s barrel and hit the ground. It was green, rather slimy, and shaped like a cube. Asuka landed on it, harmlessly. The gel shook a little, but it was rather comfortable to lie on.

She sees the Revolutionary submarine escaping, but Asuka merely shrugged. She didn’t feel like going after the revolutionaries and if the Government asked, she’d simply tell them that she had been unable to follow. Besides they also sent that pompous ass, Vincent here to assist her. As if she needed the help. But back there, in the battle with Shirley, her focus had been off. _I’D RATHER DIE THAN BETRAY THE MEMORY OF MY NAKAMA!_  Those words echo through Asuka’s mind as she hopped off the jelly.

“Ritoru and the rest of you damn bastards…" The image of a blue-haired man with a cape can be seen, standing by him is a brown-haired swordsman. "I miss you.” She said, sorrowfully as she stomped through the ice and back to her boat which she had left over by the unfrozen sea.


----------



## Guru (Apr 16, 2011)

*Boom Boom Island ARC*


*White D. Iji*​
The Boom Boom Island council members spoke in hush tones around a round table. They were enveloped by the thick shadow cast upon them by the blocked out sun. They contemplated silently before the chairman spoke:

'What can we do..? He's got the marines in his pocket thanks to his relationship with the world nobles... It seems nobody can beat him!'

One man rose in an adrenaline fueled anger -

'NO! We can't just accept it as gospel truth that that man will always run this island! It's meant to be a democracy! But no, we're stuck with him doing as he pleases with our civilians and OUR island! We have to get rid of him!'

The chairman chuckled sincerely.

'You're right Shen. But please be quite in your protest, or we'll never get anywhere. We need someone strong if we want our island back. It's been too long since we had any power around here...'

'Did somebody say power? Bwahahhafwah!'

The council members recoiled in shock for there, right in front of them, was a fully materialised White D. Iji. His jacket blew in a wind that wasn't there and his skin shone a dull silver before it once again became his usual brown-white town. The chairman raised his hat and chuckled while the rest of the council members were stuck gawping, eyes huge and pupils tiny, mouths open. Awe-struck. The chairman laughed.

'And who might you be? The answer to our prayers perhaps...?'

'You must've been praying aweful lot.'

'Hahah. Perhaps. So now, who might you be?'

'I'm the ghost.'

'No you aren't.'

White's jaw drops open and he wells up.

'But I was looking so coooooool! Bwahhhhh'

The chairman exploded into laughter and suddenly the spell seemed to have snapped as all the council members began to laugh. 

'So then ghosty boy, are you strong?'

'Uh huh.'

The chairman threw a wad of a million berri at White. 

'That's the council's budget for the next three years. You're lookng for a man, he's strong. You'll know when you see him.'

White picked up the wad and gave the chairman a huge grin, 

'What's his name?'

'Boom. Captain Boom.'

'Alright, see you back here in a week. I hope you don't mind, but he'll probably be dead...'

'I don't really care.'

White leapt from the table somersaulting before he hit the floor. He swung open the doors and laughed as he left, the wad of money stashed into his pocket. The doors swung shut behind him. A hush crept through the room.

The council members turned towards the chairman.

'How do we know he'll deliver!?'

'There's something about that guy. He'll succeed, and he'll get rid of Captain Boom.'

'And if he doesn't!?'

'Then we find his body and get our money back.' 

'I still don't know...'

'Trust me on this one, our problem's as good as gone...'


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2011)

*Twin Capes, Grand Line...*
Annie finished a second helping of roasted fish, and smiled contentedly. "You sure know how to cook mister," she told the red bearded man named Phoenix D. Roy.  "One of my many talents," Roy responded with a smirk. He sat opposite of Annie, next to the campfire, casually picking at his front teeth with a pointy fish bone. It was like he didn't have a care in the world. All in all he was probably the most laid back person Annie had ever met. 

Annie tossed a piece of fish to Muffin. The panther cub pounced on the fish and devoured it eagerly. She then fixed Roy with an inquisitive stare, still in disbelief at his story. "So you were really climbing Reverse Mountain with just your bare hands?" 

"Yup." 

"To get to the East Blue and meet your daughter who you haven't seen in almost 17 years?"

"Uh huh."  

"And then you saw me crashing to the bottom, and you somehow managed to save not only me, but salvage my boat too? 

"Pretty much," Roy said with a bemused grin, as if it wasn't much of a feat at all.  

Annie shook her head and laughed. "Well damn mister. You could've just sailed to the East Blue you know."

"I thought about swimming through the Calm Belt, but I already did that once. It wasn't very much fun to be honest. The place reeks of Sea King poop,"  Roy said casually, before uttering a good sized belch. "Pardon me."

"Who are you fella? I mean really." Annie said in wonderment. 

Roy grinned good naturedly at Annie. "I'm no one special. Just a dead beat dad trying to see his daughter." 

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Phoenix D. Rose stared with wonder at the inner workings of the submarine. She was still slightly disappointed that it wasn't a rocket ship, but the fact that they were traveling a thousand feet underwater, well that was a whole different kind of awesome. She listened with interest as the fish guy, Sandrei, and the boxer, Shingo (who seemed to like walking around shirtless for some reason), introduced themselves. 

Rose was very pleased when Sandrei mentioned that he was a shipwright. She certainly prided herself on her raft building skills, but taking care of big ships was just out of her league. Her thoughts were immediately drawn to their ship, the _Phoenix Song_. Last she saw it, the ship was still clamped helplessly in the water, thanks to Garvin (ironically a Fishman just like Sandrei) and his goons. Rose hoped that Kenji and his gramps had managed to free the ship, and were looking after her. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

_Bridgetop Country, East Blue_...
Kenji sat by the edge of the great bridge, staring at the Phoenix Pirates ship, now stowed away safely from prying eyes. After the Marines had captured Rose and her crew, Kenji and his grandfather managed to sneak onto the ship and sail it to this out of the way part of the bridge. Kenji's grandfather appeared beside Billy and glanced at the ship with a smile

"Do you think they'll be back for it?" Kenji asked. "They're probably locked up...or even worse," he added in a dispirited tone. Kenji's grandfather patted him reassuringly on the shoulder. "I believe that girl and her friends are destined for greater things then just prison. I'll watch over this ship with pride, in the hopes that she'll return one day to reclaim it," he replied. 

Kenji grinned at his grandfather and laughed. "Good because I've decided to leave this bridge and become an adventurer just like Rose, maybe even join a crew as well. I hope to see her again one day. Wouldn't that be something gramps?"

"Yes it would my grandson, yes it would."  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

Rose smiled and laughed when Shingo mentioned that he was an intermediate level tap dancer. "Really? I like tap dancing too. Maybe you can teach me some moves!" She then looked over at Hawkins, still curious how he had managed to copy the warden's weird steam powers. "What's your story?" 

Hawkins paused to wipe the lenses of his spectacles before speaking. Spending the last few years alone and on the run had forced him to become very guarded and private about his past. "The name's Jim Hawkins. I used to work as a medical doctor and scientist for the World Government, but after I consumed a certain devil fruit, well let's just say that the government wanted to turn me into a human lab rat."  Hawkins explained to them how he had been captured about a month ago by Cipher Pol. He was to have been transferred in only a few days to Mariejois for study. "I have the power to mimic any devil fruit power within a certain range," he said, "But only to a certain level."

To demonstrate, Hawkins stretched his right hand out, palm side up. He locked eyes with Rose and furrowed his brow, as if concentrating. Suddenly a bubble formed around his palm and then popped. Rose clapped with delight as if she had just seen a wonderful magic trick. This was just about turning into the best crew ever.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 16, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *Marineford*
> 
> *Lysander Sa'lis*​
> The moment Zane entered the presence of command was obvious, as well as arrogance to match his own. Even Lysander could tell this man was not overly pleased by Lysanders’ décor, jealously was the answer that came to mind. He watched as the man strode angrily to his desk and lowered down, his noble presence holding its’ own regard in the quarters, yet it seemed to have no effect on Zane, this man meant business and business only. He could not help but wonder if he was not a marine that even this man would show more respect. The servant was waved away by Zane but was quick to return to the dashing blondes’ side to pour him another drink.
> ...



Garrick could barely suppress a hearty guffaw as this inbred twat prattled on about how he would prove himself as a Marine. He doubted Lysander had even killed a man with his own bare hands. This so-called noble was nothing more then a little boy playing dress up in his fathers clothes. Garrick shot up from his chair and grunted with satisfaction. *"Good, now we know what's what." * He reached within his officers coat and produced a thick file. Garrick tossed it onto Lysander's servant. *"This is the intell for our mission. Read it, memorize it, know it. We leave at dawn for Coral Springs Archipelago. Be ready." *

Garrick nodded at Lysander and spun around on his massive boot heels, stomping out of the nobleman's quarters as if he had had enough of the place. He glared at the two dumbfucks standing on sentry patrol in the hallway, and continued on to the Marine barracks. First he'd blow off some steam in the gym, maybe lift a few tons, and then he'd write a letter to his dear old mum in the North Blue, maybe ask her how she was enjoying that stuffed head of a Giant he had sent her. 

_Elsewhere..._
"I read your letter," Archer told Amelia. The Fleet Admiral sat behind his polished desk, taking the measure of his niece who sat across from him. She was looking more and more like her mother every time he saw her, but had her father's eyes. All in all he felt she was growing into a fine Marine. She was also much stronger then the last time he had seen her, tougher as well. 

"And your decision?" 

"I'm denying your request for a transfer to Volk's squad. Taskforce Absolute Justice will remain your home for the foreseeable future." 

Amelia frowned slightly. "Why?" she asked in a bitter tone. "This is the second time you've turned down my request to join Dr. Volk. Are you punishing me or something?"   Archer smiled bemusedly at his niece and clasped his hands over his chest. "I wasn't aware that the Fleet Admiral had to explain his decisions to a Warrant Officer."  Amelia's shoulders slumped with disappointment. "Yes sir..." 

Archer continued. "Commander Garrick may be slightly insane, well totally insane actually, but you're much better off with him. I want you to see what absolute justice is like. It'll make you appreciate true justice that much more. Trust me Amy this is the right call."  

"Oh and one more thing, I also have important news about your sister Rose." 

Amelia's eyes widened. She had been reading the newspapers as much as possible, trying to find out anything she could about her crazy kid sister who was out there somewhere playing at Pirate. "Really?" Archer nodded, and tried to find a way to tell his niece that Rose was now considered, in the eyes of the law at least, a dangerous and wanted criminal. She was no longer a girl pretending to play out her pirate fantasy, Rose had made her fantasy a reality.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 16, 2011)

One thing Rek didn't expect when he entered the caverns of Hookberg Deep; It was surprisingly well-lit. Cave moss glowed in shades of aquamarine and sapphire up above, giving the place a very otherworldly aura. Pools of water stirred as they passed through them. The pathway they took  was smooth, like a river bed. In older times this place must've been submerged in water. Strange fish with arm-like fins jumped out of shallow pools to enter other pools nearby, though some are caught by large crabs the size of dogs mid-flight. 

The place was utterly devoid of signs of human life. Furthermore, with the way the tides moved in this part of the ocean it wouldn't be a surprise for Rek if the place would be flooded in water every few weeks. The chances of anything important to the WG being inside this place were one in a million. 

When that thought crossed Rek's mind he began to ran, ignoring any dangerous pitfalls that might injure him. Jun and the others followed close by, the former surprised at this sudden change of pace.

Eventually Rek reached a chamber that can best be described as 'Cyclopean'. The chamber was lit by red moss, and unlike the chambers they've already passed was pretty dry. Not only that, there was a ruin in the middle of it all, a temple, most likely. There were two camps on opposite ends of the place. One had the flag of the WG raised on a pole, while the other had the image of a great tree hanging on a banner.

"Oharan researchers." Rek said breathlessly.

They went to the Oharan camp first. It wasn't much, just a few tents and boxes stacked in piles, but Rek could see the researchers hard at work. Some of those who had the time eyed them cautiously. 

"I'm afraid this isn't your camp, sir." A young woman with short grey hair said as she stepped out of a tent. Behind her a hulking fishman in tights kept close, and though he was mask you could see him grinning with amusement beneath it. 

"I apologize if I intruded." Rek said amiably. "My name is"

"Unimportant." The woman snapped. "I know you. You were sent by those ignorant bastards from Mariejois, weren't you?"

"Well madam..."

"Well you can tell your superiors that we're not budging until we're done! And no, we don't need your so-called archaeologists helping us out!"

This was not the first impression Rek wanted to make, especially to the first researcher from that great nation he's ever met. "Madam, please, we would simply like to"

"Ugh! At least they didn't send any of those bastard Du Mortises with them! Monsters, that entire family, giving a bad name to archaeologists!"

Rek was surprised, although he didn't show it at all. He'd learnt quickly the art of masking your emotions, and as it turns out he was a natural. "What."

"Oh, sorry." The woman deflated, all anger lost. "I'm just tired is all. My name is Coza Bianca, and the big guy behind me is El Tizona Rey!"

The fishman smiled. "Pleasure to meet you, WG dogs!"

"A pleasure as well, non-government pigs!" Rek said jokingly. "As I was saying, my name is Rek...Ingball. These are my guardians, led by the lovely Jun Fei Qin. "

Jun nodded as amiably as she could, which isn't much. 

"I've been sent by Mariejois to report on the latest findings made by both camps."

"Well we're still at work here, but I guess we can write up a quick summary. You'll have to wait until we're done."

"Understandable."

"You'd better leave, mr. Ingball. Some of the men are getting nervous."

"Of course. I look forward to working with you and your fellows."

"Humph. You should say that to Blict, the glory hungry ass."


When they had left the camp and headed to the W.G.'s base, Jun spoke to Rek.

"I expected as much?"

"And what did you expect, my dear Jun?"

"That your family hides many secrets."

"Mere rumors, spread by those jealous of our achievements."

"You do not deny your kin's secrecy."

"Everyone has secrets my dear."

"Some worse than others."

Yes, thought Rek bitterly as they entered the W.G. camp. A lot worse than most.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2011)

*Staz*

_"Hey what do you think you are..."_Splash!, the sound of something heavy falling into the water.*"Hey he is crazy just stop him al...gaachg*cough*"*the man who was talking was not able to end his sentence because of a knee in hi stomach, then he flew away falling in the sea as well"Brother, you guys can be a pain in the ass when you want, you know?"Staz said with a bored expression. After having kicked the ass of the captain of the ship and one of the crew members, the other four bastards thought that they could defeat him if they worked together but it was just a mere fantasy of them and the people that was not realistic wasn´t in Staz´s "interesting things" list.

On the ship only one marine was still conscious, two of them in the ocean and three of them Knocked out. Walking towards two of the unconscious marines he took both of them and threw them over board too"Hey what are you doinG? they will die in that state!"the member of the navy complained but Staz just looked at him with a confused expression as if the guy talking was crazy or something like that"I don´t care if they live or they die but Why should I keep them in the ship if they aren´t needed...They would only occupy space"Staz answered, he was perfectly aware of what he was doing.

Step by step the black haired guy became closer and closer from the marine who was just trying to escape by stepping back"Hey hey, don´t be afraid my friend, I won´t hurt ya"Staz spoke, by his tone of voice the attacker was saying the truth and if not it was enough to convince the marine that he wouldn´t be attacked."You saying the truth?"the young man said still kind of doubtful about Staz intentions. The intruder went near of the marine and then wrapped his arm around the guy´s body holding him, then they began to walk"You know, i was thinking that i am not a ruthless bastards who would leave your comrades here alone without any kind of protection"Staz stated, the young marine turned to look at him as they were already on the edge of the ship from where the bodies of the four marines he threw off before were floating.

"There is the chance that they are still alive, and they need some kind of help don´t you think?"the pale boy asked as the marine nodded still looking at his comrades in the water"Then what about...you going to help them?"he said"uh?"before the marine could say anything else, Staz kicked him in the back slightly making the guy to fall to the ocean"Hey! wait you..."the guy said but Staz was already gone, suddenly the unconscious body of the captain of the ship appeared with Staz carrying him"What will you do to the captain?"he asked from the sea as Staz didn´t answer, taking his sword out from it´s sheath the criminal used it to rip off the head of the captain.

"NOOO! Captain!"the young marine screamed though it was already late, Staz threw over board the body and head separated and then said"well aren´t you slow? you was the help for your comrades but you are still here crying about a weak old man...*sigh* well i will ask you a favor. when you get to your HQ...well if you survive and reach the HQ could you tell your bosses about me? I need something to get rid of this boredom" Staz said again with that bored expression.

The guy was in shock, all the crew was destroyed by only one man even thinking they were only 6 it was a big impression"Well now that you have nothing to say I´ll be going....Bye-bye and thanks for the ship"Staz said happily as the ship began to get away from the place.

"Then...Where should I go now?".


----------



## Noitora (Apr 16, 2011)

*Marineford*

*Lysander Sa’lis*​
The dashing World Noble watched as Zane stomped out of his quarters and the door closed behind him. This was quickly followed a huge sigh of relief and Lysander falling back into his chair. That man was as terrifying as the battle in Shinpou. He really had to work alongside such a crazy bastard, even though this guy would not let a hand touch the young marine officer at risk of destroying his entire career, if not his own head. The dashing blonde shook his head softly before ushering out the servant and gazing over the mission report.

“Hmph… bloody commoners.” He muttered to himself as his eyes briefly flickered to the execution pistol on his desk. His father used that so easily and so commonly, was he too much of a coward to ever do so. They were only commoners, lesser beings, dirt at the Divines feet. Lysander gritted his teeth and thrust himself out of his chair before storming out of his own quarters towards his ship. The bodyguards silently followed.


*Elsewhere in Marineford…*

Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon glided down the long hallways of the complex, marines saluting and smiling warmly to the man as he passed them. He returned their smiles with his own, warmth flowing from his presence like no other, a man you could truly trust. As he came closer to his office as a member of the research and development division a marine stood waiting for him, he did not seem to bow and grow attached to Zaricks charm. The Vice Admiral nodded softly to him and the pair entered his office.

_“You have more news?”_ Zarick said as he circled around to his desk. The marine removed his hat and nodded in a sulk while holding a bounty poster in his hand. 
“Something in Shinpou… I was one of the few that serve only you who escaped… but I saw something…” Zarick sighed and held out his hand for the poster. Upon looking over it he saw a mans face he did not recognised, but a name he did. Braska Hextor. Zarick rasied a brow towards the marine in question.
“Sir, the woman we tested your mind modification device on… was his wife and … he survived while defeating an entire squad of marines alone.” Zarick looked over the poster one more, his expression unimpressed.

_“So what… no doubt he will come after me, but that is irrelevant. He a spec of dust on the waves of the sea. This lions claws shall never reach me.”_


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 16, 2011)

*Rumboar Island: Race to the Factory! *










Duke ran through the smoky city of Rumboar Island, his cloak billowing in the wind. ?Out of my way!? He shouted, hopping over a cart in his way. People did as Duke said, moving to get out of the speeding man?s path. One person however sees Duke and then looks at a newspaper. ?Wait a second?? 

On the newspaper we see that it is an article about the recent rookie pirates who were making their mark on the world. A picture of Duke grinning and missing a tooth (from his fight with Brutus) could be seen. ?That?s the self-proclaimed, ?Emperor? of North Blue! But I thought he was still in that sea?? He said. The people started to murmur. This would surely mean problems for the island? 

Duke however continued to run, unaware that he had just been identified. He ran with no goal in mind, he just ran. The competitive side of his personality had now kicked in. He would not allow himself to lose to Rush! He was the captain and the first mate beating you in a race simply looked bad, in his opinion! However, the smoke he breathed in while running was dangerously toxic. He started to cough, ?Damn!? He didn?t stop running, put placed a part of his cloak over mouth to prevent anymore smoke from going inside his lungs. However, he grinned underneath the protection of his cloak. He could feel his lungs getting stronger? Or maybe they were getting weaker? He really didn?t give a darn right now; the only thing on his mind was? ?Run!? He shouted, suddenly bursting in speed and comically emitting fire. 

Suddenly, a group of men appeared behind Duke, riding atop giant boars. ?There he is!? One of them shouted, pointing towards Duke. Duke turned around still running and his jaw dropped. ?WHY THE HELL ARE YOU GUYS CHASING ME!?? Duke yelled. ?We?re the Boar Brothers of Rumboar Island! We?re also Bounty Hunters!? They shouted back. One of them grabs a spear and then launches it in Duke?s direction. Duke dodges and he shouts, ?CRAP!!!? 

?MORE SPEARS!? The Boar brothers yelled back, throwing more of the spears at Duke. Duke started to pump his arms even faster as the Boar Brothers chased him through the city. 

They eventually arrived in front of the giant factory and the brothers all shriek. ?He?s going towards the factory!? One of them yelled. ?We can?t go in there? Or that bastard will kill us!? The leader of the brothers shook their heads as Duke entered the factory. However, his eyes flash dangerously. ?This is a one in a million chance. We take it!? He yelled, punching the air. ?YOSH!? The brothers shouted, following Duke?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

The Green Cloaks came up with something Freyr never expected, they were already in town and went back for revenge. As soon as Kent got permission from Rex to start the fight Ral jumped off of the ship they took from those marines. Landing heavily on the ground he took a deep breath while closing his eyes and then"OKAY YOU SCYTHE PUNK!!! COME HERE AND FIGHT ME I WANT TO TURN YOU INTO A CRISP!!!"Ral shouted at the limit of his lungs, he was a little anxious, both hands burning with red fire. He was going to pay him back.

Then in front of him the person he was waiting for appeared walking slowly with a confident smile in his face and looking at Ral as if he were one of those little kids that can´t do anything but bother the adults with stupid stuff. Looking at him carefully Ral noticed the features of the guy. He was brown with some cool clothes which had some  hooks in the neck of the T-shirt. the guy was also wearing a weird necklace and many piercings in his face making him look like a bad guy.*"Well isn´t it our little flame-brain? get lost already loser"*the guy said and showed his tongue.

All what Ral was able to do was smile, he was going to pay him back for the last fight for sure. Unconsciously the Blaze Blaze fruit user touched his right arm as it still hurt, the same with his left shoulder; the wounds that the man in front of him made in their last encounter weren´t healed but still Tiger wanted revenge."You know what is funny? that this time I will smash your burned head against the ground as many times as I can until this rage goes away"Ral said, the flames on his hands increasing in intensity as the fight he was waiting for was about to start.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 16, 2011)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*

Ten sat down in one of the corners of the submarine. She had never been in a submarine before. It was interesting. Hearing Sandrei, it seemed that introductions were in order. She was in no mood to share anything personal about herself at the moment, but felt obliged after Hawkins, who stood just in front of her, explained himself. 

"I have no real name. I am Shell #10, created by Dr. Jonathan Martell. My primary directive is to locate and capture pirates. However, I cannot quite bring myself to do so recently. While I observe the leader, Rose, I hope to determine the reason for my inability to function normally." Ten looked down at the floor. "Perhaps I can find the source of these odd orders I keep hearing."

Dapper hopped over to the group. "Oh yes, and I'm Daniel Dapper, famous novelist, and-" 

"Orders, huh? Are those the ones that tell you to kill me." Rose interrupted Dapper, looking over at Ten. "What? Again, I don't have any real intention of killing you. It's just-"

"You needed a reason to come along with me, got it!"

"I, umm..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*

While running through the thick forest Van noticed that if the arrows were catching up with him that fast that rhino guy should be near of him, he couldn´t be running forever since he still needed to find Kong and Drake. Increasing his speed while running he jumped aside hiding behind a big tree letting an arrow pass. Immediately after that he noticed that the arrows weren´t going for him anymore; probably that rhino lost sight of him."Okay time to think...that thing is using arrows which speed is almost the same as the speed of a bullet what means that the only way I can defeat him is with my special bullets"Van said; if his thought were right a simple bullet wouldn´t touch the beast without counting that probably he was able to endure one or two shots.

"Damn, my only chance is in a straight face to face fight*sigh*"Beelze said and then sighed; despite some of his latest fights being face to face he just can´t get used to it, his melee fight was only when he was cornered in certain circumstances and using his gun so near of an opponent when he/she is not finished yet wasn´t his style.After having made up his mind, the pirate went out from his refuge. Suddenly an arrow approached him at great speed though the gunslinger just broke it by hitting the projectile with his Hades.

"Hey! my name is Beelze D. Van from the Atlas pirates...I want to fight you face to face though without losing our long range style then show yourself again!"Van said smiling, he was m,aking it more troublesome but still it was kind of exciting."Hmp...looks like you have some guts if you want to fight me face to face human...My name is Tsuno one of the original warriors of this island"the rhino said appearing while walking slowly towards Van. 

"Tsuno, uh? excuse me but can i ask ya something?"Van asked"What is it boy?"Tsuno asked"Do you know where is Kong? he is a monkey and a precious member of the crew I am part of....a weird flying guy just took him and we came here to find him"Van questioned, the rhino remained in silence some moments before answering"That flying guy should have been Loki, probably that monkey of yours is already with gluttony at the center of this island...Still you aren´t going anywhere now that you´ve challenged me kid despite your reasons"Tsuno said.

Van smiled and the nodded"Then the only thing I have to do is defeat you, right? the I will be able to go and help Kong, I bet Drake-san is already there"the D. said as his eyes narrowed a little prepared for the long range fight that was about to start.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 17, 2011)

*Jackal, Syren Island*

_Checkmate_. Jessie dropped her weapons and jumped over Jackal. He smiled. Disarming the opponent was a quick way to an almost certain victory. But before that victory would happen, the opponent would make one last desperate move with the limited resources they have without their weapons. It was always the same. Every fight again. And rule one on a moment like this is simple. Don't ever keep your eyes from your opponent.

And thus Jackal saw the ropes coming as they shot out from Jessie's sleeves. The thick twined cables made some sort of spiraling movement before accelerating with devastating speed towards Jackal, without any doubt with the intention to simply smash him into the ground. Jackal smiled. The girl really was a worthy opponent, probably the most powerful he had fought in a long time. But he was still stronger. Jackal punched out with both hands in direction of the incoming ropes, his spears aimed straightly forward.

*"Two Weapon Style: Double Helicopter Blade!"*

The spears spun and Jessie's ropes spun into them, fastening around the weapons and shortening. Jackal could see Jessie's surprised face as she was tugged backwards by the rope, back in front of Jackal, and more importantly, face-first and without possibility for arm movement. Jessie smashed into the ground in front of Jackal with a loud crash. Jackal halted his spear's movements and brought the points of the weapons up above Jessie, aiming down. "I call victory" Jackal easily spun his weapons back, letting them roll over his wrists a few times to untie the rope knots and rested their butts back on the ground. He then extended a hand towards Jessie.

"A great fight. You are a very strong opponent, Roseo." A great smile almost split his face in two.


----------



## Guru (Apr 17, 2011)

*Enter Lt. Kei Master! In Search of the Green Cloaks.*

*Lt. Kei Master - East Blue*












Lt. Kei lay in the feild of daises staring whimsically up at the sky. 

- I never knew there were such amazing fields in the East Blue...

When he had first been assigned to capture the Green Cloak Pirates Kei was pleases to see that even Razor trusted him so. He imagined that really the Navy HQ wanted to test him, after it was a solo mission.

- They're just rookies.... 

But then again, he had barely made the rank of Luitenant because of his refusal to accept orders from his superior. He claimed that the refusal was because the captain was 'just not a good person'. In fact if it weren't for a string of similar instances then it's rumoured that Kei could've been a commodore by now, but then again - as Navy HQ say - his loss. Because of his refusal to accept orders and hence his limitations in terms of promotional opportunities Kei found less and less chances to test himself. He had come to the conclusion that he would fulfill the demands of Marine command in order to gain rank and test himself further. But he still wasn't quite sure where he stood on the act of targeting specific rookies who were deemed to pose a threat.

- The suns very bright...

It just goes to show how fearful the Navy is of a new pirate king emerging, or so thought Kei. Kei wondered about pirates often, are they all that bad? Of course many caused marine and civilian casualties, and so were little more than demonic - but the same stood for many marines. The Admirals... he thought, what a bunch of idiots. Lekein in particular, what a self righteous fool. Nevertheless, sometimes fools orders must be carried out, if only for the greater good. The greater good being the future of course, in which he, Kei, is an admiral. That's when thing will really change. 

- Huh?

Kei snapped out of his daydream and glanced quizically at the small crowd of civilians that encircled him.

- _What's a marine doing here?_ Carried a strong voice from the back of the crowd.

- Ah.

Kei sat up.

- I'm here looking for the er- Green Cloak pirates?

- _Not doing a very good job are you._ Sneered the civilian.

- Ah... Well no, I suppose not. Care to share any information with me? 

Kei threw the Green Cloak crews wanted posters at the man clumsily.

- _Yes... I remember these guys_ - The man chuckled - _passed threw here a while ago, shouldn't be too far away._

- Hmm, how convenient. Don't suppose you can do me a favour?

- _I'll help you out Mr Marine, keep talking..._

- This applies to all of you. Spread the word that Lt. Kei Master thinks he can kick the asses of these Green Cloak punks. If they're as tenacious and foolish as most pirates it _should_ do the trick.

The crowd respondid with a multitude of nods before heading off in different directions, whispering and shouting the words spoken by Kei. Kei smiled and gazed back up to the sky, falling asleep.


----------



## Ender (Apr 17, 2011)

*-Before the Nightly Celebration-

Ryuu, Dove vs Hyar*

Ryuu prepared himself for the fight to come as Hyar charged towards him. Shaking himself awake, he brought both swords forward in fighting stance. He cut his eyes back at Dove, but made sure to keep Hyar in his sights. _"This guy can see through peoples clothes. You can either hide behind me, or distract him long enough for me to attack. Though the latter will be a bit embarrassing."_ he said with a grin. Dove shook her head, her face slightly red at the fact Hyar could see through her clothes. Ryuu told himself to ignore the pounding headache, due to the mild concussion he most probably had, and fight. As Hyar came in and swung his scalpel, Ryuu deflected with his left and came in with his right, slashing across his middle. As Hyar jumped back to dodge, he brought his foot up and caught Ryuu under his chin, sending a shock up to his head. As Ryuu recoiled from the hit and stepped back, his concussion got worse. “How’s that concussion of yours’ kid?! Don’t try to hide it! I’m a doctor remember!” Ryuu held his head in pain, but managed to fight through it as he stood. However, his recovery was too slow, as Hyar had already made it past his defense and was about to deliver another kick to his midsection _"Shit! No time to evade!"_ he thought. Hyar's kick connected, sending Ryuu flying back into the wall, his head violently bouncing off of it An extreme shock of pain vibrated throughout his body, which showed in his expression. The pain was so great that he didn't even have time to scream before blacking out and falling to his knees and hitting the ground. Dove quickly rushed over to check on Ryuu, shoving him to try to get him up. Hyar laughed slightly as he turned his sights to Dove "Now it's just you and me, cutie." Dove tried to back away and cover herself, but she was trapped by the wall behind her. "Now let's have a look at that body." He said as he licked his lips and inched his way closer. Dove closed her eyes and whimpered. A few moments had passed and the room was completely silent. When Dove opened her eyes, Hyar was completely turned to stone. His eyes and heart were bulging out out and his just was touching the ground with his tongue and drool coming out of it. A look of confusion came on Dove's face as she wondered what happened. She stood and then began poking Hyar trying to see if she could get a reaction from him. (in chibi form) This is what was going through Hyar's mind at the time:

WWWWHHHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!?!?!?!?!?!? SUPERB!!!!! SUCH A SPLENDOROUS BODY!!!!! THE SMOOTH AND DELICATE CURVES! THE SOFT SILKY SKIN! NOT A BLEMISH OR DEFECT ANYWHERE!!!!! TRULY MAGNIFICENT!!!!!! HER BODY IS TRULY A GIFT OF THE GODS!!!!!!!!!!!!​

After poking him for a while she returned to his front and then huffed trying to figure out how to make him move. She then plainly rose her foot into Hyar's crotch. After a moment, Hyar's stone casing crumbled away "Eh!?" he uttered as he looked down, still holding the pose he was in a mount ago. He then jumped back and fell to the ground holding his crotch, while screaming curses. "You dirty bitch! You're tricking me as well!? How dare the two of you deceive me!" Hyar then began to weep a bit as he fantasized about what he just saw _"Though her body was truly divine. Much better than that other hussy._ he thought.


_Elsewhere . . . ._

Hey Snipe, what's wrong? Snipe had fell to the ground and was surrounded by a gloomy, depressing aura. Oh, I get it. Someone must have compared you to Dove again. as he made that comment the aura around Snipe grew in size and she fell to the ground even more Ha. I knew it A devilish gleam sparkled in his eye and devil wings grew on his back as he snickered.


_Back at the Control Room . . . ._

Hyar had regained his composure and was chasing Dove around the room, wildly slashing at her trying to tear away the clothes she had. "Such a marvelous body shouldn't be hidden away under such rags. Just stand still and let me liberate you. Heh heh." With each slash though, Dove quickly managed to evade, cause Hyar to become very irritated that he couldn't remove her clothing "You're a fast one. No matter though. I don't need to rip away your clothes to see what's beneath. Heh heh." At that comment Dove turned around, her face fully red, and unleashed a horde of various blades and daggers flying at Hyar. "Pervert's Snake Fingers!" he then began twirling his massive scalpel at an insane rate, deflecting all of the blades while making his way closer. As Dove reached to grab more blades, she noticed that she was all out. "Now You're Mine! Heheheheh!" Hyar had jumped into the air and was about to land on top of Dove. However, she planted her foot right into his face, which stunned him for a moment. Hyar grabbed Dove's leg and licked his lips, her foot still in his face. "Heh. Now I have you." He then forced Dove against the wall. Holding her off of the with one hand restricting hers. "Yes. Such a splendid body." Hyar slowly rubbed down Dove's side, wiggling his fingers along the way. Dove struggled to get free, and tried to kick Hyar, but he used the opportunity to press up against her and prevent her from kicking. "Now now. We'll have no more of that. Don't worry, this will all be over soon." Drool was coming out of his mouth, and he had a crazed look on his face as he slowly inched his hand towards the mask covering her face. "Now lets see that pretty face of yours" Dove turned away and closed her eyes, tears beginning to form. Hyar grabbed the mask and ripped it away. HELP!!! she screamed out.

_Insides Ryuu's Dream . . . ._

Ryuu was having the dream again, more like a nightmare really. The dream he had for months after her death and still had when things were bad. He was running through her home village. Chaos was all around him _”Kina!!”_ he yelled out _”Kina! Where are you!?”_ he screamed once more. "Help!" Ryuu heard the feint voice of his mother. As he ran down the street and turned the corner, he saw his mother on the ground covered in blood. _”Kina!”_ He rushed off towards her, but as he was running, a marine had walked out from the shadows, with his pistol drawn. _”Get Away From Her! Tenryuu Soga!”_ Ryuu began rapidly swinging his arms sending out small gusts of wind, but to no avail. "Shit! Why can't I use it yet!?" he thought to himself. The marine smirked and raised his gun and pointed at his mother’s head. _”Nooooooo!”_ upon hearing her son's voice, Ryuu's mother awoke from her daze and saw her boy rushing towards her. "Ryuu!?", she uttered, "Ryuu! HELP!! " In his dream, as she called out for help, her voice began to mix with that of Dove's, and then everything turned black, and he once again heard that horrible sound. *BANG!*



_In the Control Room . . . ._


As Dove screamed out for help, enormous gusts of wind filled the room, all coming from Ryuu's body. _”No . . . Not again . . .”_  "What in the world!? He should still be unconscious!!!" Ryuu slowly rose to his feet, the wind coming from his body growing even stronger. _”I WONT LET THAT HAPPEN EVER AGAIN!!!!!!”_ with this yell, he emitted a powerful gust of wind which blew Hyar away, freeing Dove from his clutches. Hyar managed to hold on to his scalpel and land safely but could barely move forward against the wind. To her surprised, the wind wrapped around Dove, gently lifting her up and making a pathway for to get behind Ryuu. As she slowly approached, she was tempted to get in front of him, to see if he was ok, but decided against it, feeling the cold harsh winds coming off of him. She simply got behind him and picked up the swords he had dropped and offered them to him. Ryuu looked behind himself to make sure she was and shook his head in reply when the swords were offered. 

Turning his head back to Hyar, Ryuu flexed and clenched his fists, preparing for the upcoming slaughter. “What’s with that face!? You tryin to scare me or something!? Get real punk!” Hyar started to run towards Ryuu, bringing his scalpel to the side, ready to slash, only to stop a few steps in. Ryuu had disappeared from his view. _”Where did that punk go?!”_  he thought as he looked around. _”Tenryuu – Kaiten Kagitsume!!”_ As Ryuu came crashing down on Hyar’s shoulder, the marine went crashing into the floor, his right shoulder cut from the attack. By the time Ryuu landed and got on his feet, Hyar was already moving in with an attack from the left. With his “Inner Eye” activated, Ryuu saw the attack coming before he even turned around and ducked below the scalpel as it came around. _”Time to finish this! Mutoryu – Tenryuu Rendan!!”_ As he rose to his feet in a quick rush, Ryuu brought his arms up straight, slashing away at both of Hyar’s arms and causing him to drop the scalpel. The attack didn’t stop there. Using Soru, he sped behind Hyar, cutting the tendons in his leg at the same time. Ryuu finished by spinning around at high speeds with his arms out, causing a tempest to build up around himself and Hyar, sending the pervert flying in the air and getting cut all over his body. After the bloodied body of his opponent came crashing down, Ryuu walked over and checked to make sure he was still living. Even as angry as he was, Ryuu never intended to take the man’s life. When he was certain the pervert would live, Ryuu got up and started walking back towards Dove and the exit. As his headache slowly returned he looked at Dove, _”Hey, how are you doi---“_ *THUD* Ryuu blacked out half-way there, falling forward onto the floor. He woke up later, in the middle of the night celebration. 

He took some time diagnosing his body, making sure it was ok. After the check-up, he got up and joined the rest of them.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 17, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboard Island*

*Brolly Brandford*​
The large chef glided majestically through the air while keeping a firm grasp on the bag of food over his back. The air was just as foul up high as it was upon the ground, but holding his breath allowed him to relax in his brief cruise. The factory was not far off though he began to descend he realised he would not reach it and instead would crash near its? entrance. As Brolly plummeted to the ground he saw Shishi and few more factory security by a large gate. After quickly whipping up jelly to break his fall and slammed into the entire group and exploded through the doorway. The weird chef blinked as he regained any composure he could have while greeting Shishi.

 After a brief interaction with his fellow shipmate the pair were swiftly surrounded by marines and security staff like before. It seemed their presence of the island had already caused too much of a ruckus, but being a very marine controlled island it was no surprising. Hopefully Duke, Rush and Kaya were not having issues like these two, though these thoughts of concern for his fellows were quickly replaced by these men attempting to steal their foods as well as arrest them.
?I stop these ones, I hungry and want to cook new yummies!? With that Brolly kicked off the ground faster than something his size would expectedly move. His large folk slid from his belt and twirled around in his right hand as he approached the force ahead of them. They two hold some surprise at the silly looking man jumping right into the fray without much realisation of where he even was. Brolly slammed his giant fork down onto the nearest security officer, several teeth flying from his mouth as his eyes went into a daze.

?Pah, take ?em down!? Another yelled out as he drew his sword and moved to strike at the bumbling chef. Brolly shot up his large hand towards his attack while smashing his fork into the head of another poor officer.
?Zeri Zeri no Delicious Fist!? A ball of jelly suddenly exploded form his palm and collided with the attacker. Brolly kept one side of the enemy forces in combat while leaving the other side to Shishi. It would not be long before their antics would be rewarded with visits from the leaders of this island who certainly not take kindly to pirates making such a disrespectful mess.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

Both contenders looking at each other, one full of confidence and the other one full of rage*"Well what cha waitin´ for uh?!"*Helvin said and instantly dashed towards Ral. The red-haired boy did the same as soon as they were in front of each other an exchange of attacks started; Tiger with his Flame Strike trying to punch and siege at the same time the face and the body of the member of the APR. on the other hand Helvin "The Reformed" as he was called by some people, was trying to cut Ral in half or at least rip apart any of the fruit user body parts.

Helvin used on of his scythes aiming for Ral´s legs, the green cloak jumped dodging the weapon but Helvin used the other scythe tor try and slash Tiger while in mid air. Ral moved his body backwards barely avoiding the full attack landing only with a little cut on his chest*"Heheheh looks like you aren´t as strong as you keep presuming shithead"*the black-haired man said, though Ral was not the only one injured now; Helvin had some parts of his clothes sieged, the same as some burns on his face due to ral´s fists passing really close to him."Shut up, it´s not like you aren´t injured either"the boy said and adopted a fighting stance once again to restart the fight.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> The cocky look on Asuka’s face faded when Shirley yelled those words at her. She had chosen them well for they clearly had an impact on Asuka. However as the Shirley’s power attack ripped through the Blizzard Gaol and came towards her with frightening speed, Asuka couldn’t simply stand there, looking slack jawed. She wouldn’t die, today, no sir. She quickly loaded a cartridge into her guns and cursed, “I wasn’t planning on using this so early…” She muttered. “But that bitch pushed me too far!” She yelled, angrily pressing the trigger. “Indigo Dragon!”
> 
> Bright violet energy pulsated out of the barrel towards Shirley, taking the form of a roaring dragon. It slammed into Shirley’s attack in a collision that could only be compared to two trains slamming into each other and going full-speed.
> 
> ...



Shirley laid in an impact crater on the other side of the crumbled mountain. She attempted to get back to her feet, and made it to one trembling knee, but then feebly collapsed onto her side. Shirley spat out a wad of blood and thought of Asuka. "Bitch..." 

She couldn't help but smirk however. There had been clear doubt in Asuka's eyes when she had attacked the memory of her nakama. Shirley was sure of it. This could mean only one thing. It looked like Miss Nevermiss might actually be very dissatisfied with her role as Shichibukai. Which also meant that she could still be turned. Not that it did Shirley much good at the moment. She glanced at her battered body and sighed. Already she could feel her outer extremities start to go numb from the extreme cold. The sub was also gone, and if the guards didn't get her, then the wolves surely would. 

_Elsewhere..._
Rear Admiral Kimiko limped towards the hollowed out ruin that had once been the Northern Mountain of the Great Blizzard Gaol. She clutched her wounded left arm, and gaped in awe at the sheer devastation. Who knew just how many dangerous criminals had managed to escape. "This is a disaster..." she muttered in disbelief. As Kimiko scanned the ice field, she spotted the body of Chief Warden Gustav laying face up in the snow. Kimiko ran towards him as fast as she could. _Is he dead? Impossible!_ Kimiko crouched beside the man. She exhaled with relief when she registered a faint but steady pulse. He was severely wounded however, and needed medical aid immediately. 

"Who could've done this to him?" she wondered aloud. 

It was then that she saw him, the black coated man striding away rather casually from the battlefield, with his full entourage in tow. Kimiko instantly felt her blood run cold. She shot up to her feet and drew her rapier. *"RAIVA TEMPESTADE!! YOU ARE UNDER ARREST!!"* she cried. For a second she thought that he just would ignore her and continue walking away, but then the infamous pirate stopped mid stride.  _I've just made a foolish decision,_ Kimiko suddenly realized. 

Raiva glanced over his shoulder and fixed Kimiko with a stare that said it all. Not a word was necessary. The message was very clear; _you are beneath me, and you are not worthy of my time._ Kimiko had never felt so worthless in her entire life then at that very moment. Raiva cast her a wicked smile, before proceeding on his merry way. Kimiko began to shake uncontrollably. She dropped her rapier to the snow, and collapsed to her knees, feeling like a person who had miraculously survived a brush with certain death. 

She felt once again like the ten year old girl who had hid in her parents closet, crying as the pirates threaten to kill her father. Archer, then still an Admiral, had appeared out of nowhere, and easily defeated the pirates before they could kill her parents. She wished he was here now. Kimiko took a deep breath and recomposed herself. She turned her attention back to the Warden, and reached for her den den mushi.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2011)

*Class Act Peacock Saloon, Ennies Lobby...*



Funkfreed said:


> *Later on...*
> 
> Volk picked up the speaker of his mechanical Den Den Mushi. *"Hello. Yes, is this Nate? I have a job for you."*



“Mhm Hm. I understand. I’ll be right there” 

The middle-aged man put away his pocket Den Den Mushi and continued to drink his black coffee. His hairline was receding and what was left was greying and thinning. His eyes were dark with late nights of investigations and inspections. Around his stool, though, the other agents were talking and mingling. The bar was filled with just enough cigarette smoke to seem smooth and elegant rather than unhealthy. The music in the joint set the tone quite perfectly.












“Every day it’s the same with you, friend. Black coffee and no smiles.” The bartender spoke while cleaning a glass. 

“Give me one thing to smile about and I’ll give you five things to make you frown. The world’s a sick place, buddy boy, and getting sicker.” He spoke sulkily yet matter-of-factly.

“Oh, come on! Why so depressed? You’re a World Government Agent! You change the world on a daily basis.” 

“Bah!” Even a phrase meant to convey strong disapproval came out dead-pan and stiff. “Me change the world? If only the head honchos at Mariejois would let me. No, they have me doing clean-up jobs in a dumpster with a filthy mop.” 

“What’s that supposed to mean?”

The middle-aged man began to take deeper sips of his coffee knowing he had to leave for the Grand Line very soon.  Still, he creepily beckoned the bartender closer to him. Putting down his glass with a raised eyebrow the bartender complied. 

The agent’s baggy eyes had all the subdued intensity of your neighborhood paranoid conspiracy theorists.

“You see all these young doo-woppers with their cheap wine and their cheap suits and their cheap talk? They’re part of the problem, buddy boy. They’re right among us. It always starts at home.” He threw some money beside his black coffee, collected his trench coat and moved toward the door. “Duty calls.” 

“Take it easy, friend” The bartender chuckled and waved him off, seemingly used to the strange man’s talk. 
_
*“He doesn’t believe me. They never do. But it’s true all the same. It’s the young doo-woppers. Always them. They’re the worm in society’s apple, the itch in the prostitute’s crotch…. And we all know it and we all see it but everyone is too scared to say it. But I’ll say it, dammit… I’ll be the bad guy if it means that I can make a future free of their backwards caps and their baggy trousers and their poppy-cock slang. Larvae sins, all of it, larvae sins that cocoon in our world’s tolerance and grow into adult violence… Oh yeah, you bet your bottom-dollar I’ll be the bad guy if I can-“​*_
*"You’re speaking out loud again."* All the bar attendants stared at him and spoke lamely. 

“…” The middle-aged man ran out of the bar with a sweat drop falling down his neck.


*Some time later in an undisclosed location, Grand Line….* 

The middle-aged man arrived at the “good doctor’s” factory, escorted by what he assumed were Volk’s personal guard. He was led through rooms of gurgling liquid in tubes and noise-blasting machines and contraptions shooting steam before arriving to his destination. The good doctor’s office.

The agent looked at Volk with a bit of contempt. 

“So you still haven’t gotten rid of the kooky get-up like I suggested? With all due respect, Doc, you are a World Government employee just like me. Your fruity goggles stink of Revolutionary 'expression'. You understand that I’ll have to report such brasen gobbilty gook to the higher-ups.” 

*(frame freezes as the balding agent takes notes in his Den Den Mushi portable recorder)
*
*Nathan Grenvile “No-Nonsense Nate” 
Internal Affairs Agent 
Hater of Tom-Foolery and Sass*


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 18, 2011)

*Volk's Factory...*

Volk was looking out the giant window at the sea, when Nate came walking into the large office. As usual, Nate was nagging Volk about his appearance once again. Volk ignored him, and took a seat at his desk. Nate took a seat opposite to Volk. *"Whatever. Can I get you anything to drink?"*

"Shot of gin. Straight, no chaser. Shouldn't even be drinking, but coming here depresses me." Volk reached underneath his desk and grabbed a bottle of gin, pouring some into a shot glass, and sliding it to over Nate. Nate quickly gulped down the shot with no visible discomfort.

*"Now, I called you here to discuss a pressing matter. During the recent incident at the Blizzard Gaol, one of my experiments seems to have gone missing. More recently, I had been allowing Dr. Moore to work on her."*

"Her? You're giving your tools genders now?"

*"#10 is more than a simple tool. She is one of only ten different experiments that Martell and I created through scientific and organic means. The Shell androids pre dated the Pacifista project, but they are far more powerful and dangerous. The modifications I had done made sure of that. So you can understand just how important it is that she is placed back into my possession as soon as possible."* Nate casually got up from the chair and looked around the room. He eyed several large contraptions partially covered   underneath a dark red tarp. "Machines. Robots. Good lord, what happened to the days when a man could do his job with nothing but his two hands and come home with a paycheck without having to be surrounded with all this soulless crap..."

*"Times are changing, Nathan. Criminals are getting smarter. The Government is getting slower. It's a shame, but it's happening. Now, #10 should not be far from the Gaol at this point."* Volk reached into one of his drawers, and pulled out a file. He opened it, revealing a collection of photographs. One of which caught Nate's eyes immediately. "What's that?" He pointed to a photo of a man standing with a little girl, perhaps his daughter.

*"A picture of my old friend, Martell. During happier times, I suppose. Before his daughter passed away."*

"I take it the girl in the picture is her."

*"Yes, Risa Martell. Such a sweet girl. It was a shame when she passed. Crimson Fever. No known cure. Jonathan was devastated. But now I'm starting to get depressed too. Let's move on. This is the one you're looking for."*

Volk handed a photograph of Ten to Nate. He looked at it for only a moment and then shoved it into his coat pocket. Volk pulled out yet another object from the desk. It was a round black contraption with some sort of grid on the screen. *"I placed a tracking device inside #10 for this very reason. It works somewhat like a log pose. When the subject is close to an island, the tracker will pick up the magnetic field, and determine her location. The tracker shows that she is not far from what's left of the Blizzard Gaol now. You'd best get packed and set off within the hour if you want to catch her before she gots off the grid. If that occurs, you'll have to wait until she comes within the vicinity of another island."*


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 18, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Shirley laid in an impact crater on the other side of the crumbled mountain. She attempted to get back to her feet, and made it to one trembling knee, but then feebly collapsed onto her side. Shirley spat out a wad of blood and thought of Asuka. "Bitch..."
> 
> She couldn't help but smirk however. There had been clear doubt in Asuka's eyes when she had attacked the memory of her nakama. Shirley was sure of it. This could mean only one thing. It looked like Miss Nevermiss might actually be very dissatisfied with her role as Shichibukai. Which also meant that she could still be turned. Not that it did Shirley much good at the moment. She glanced at her battered body and sighed. Already she could feel her outer extremities start to go numb from the extreme cold. The sub was also gone, and if the guards didn't get her, then the wolves surely would.



_"Where are you going, Fluck?"_ Larissa asked. Negotiations with Raiva and Darver had been successfully concluded. Now, Fluck was heading even deeper into the Gaol.

"Don't quite know. Wherever chaos leads me, I suppose." Fluck replied, shrugging his shoulders. Larissa appeared puzzled for a moment, but her expression quickly changed as she realized what the chaos user was attempting to do. The duo continued onwards in silence, taking turns at random. Most of the prisoners had already taken this once in a lifetime opportunity to escape.

"See, if we hadn't come, things would have gone so much worse, Larissa," Fluck commented. "For one thing, we'd be down a revolutionary general." Shirley was on the floor before them, her eyes already half-closed. Fortunately, Fluck's powers had worked. It was a simple matter for the chaos user to manipulate probability to lead him to the location of any wounded comrades.

_"Fine, I will never question you again."_

"Now's not the time for spite, Larissa. Can you freeze her? She's very much alive for now, just heavily injured." Fluck asked, ignoring that he was the one that started this in the first place. Larissa shook her head.

_"Negative. My powers don't last for long on animate objects and I wouldn't recommend it anyway, there might be unforeseen side-effects."_

"I see," Fluck replied, frowning. "Hey...Leader...Is that you?" Shirley's words came out slowly, the necessary effort clear with each breath. "Yeah, don't worry. You're in good hands now," Fluck replied. He picked up the revolutionary general bridal-style as his hands started steaming, his brow furrowed in concentration. This was a precision task and was much more difficult compared to warming himself - his powers didn't work as well when used on others.

"We can't stay like this. We need to get to the submarine. Hold on to me, Larissa."

_"If you miss, we're dead,"_ Larissa replied. Two Devil Fruit users teleporting themselves miles underwater do not have great chance of survival, to put it mildly.

"I won't miss," Fluck said nonchalantly.

----
*Aboard the Barracuda I...*

_"...And if you did miss, Michael here would pull us in with his Mizu Mizu powers anyway, am I right?"_ Larissa asked sardonically. The trio were now safely aboard the Barracuda I; Michael was next to them. 

"You're a sharp one, Larissa, I'll give you that."

"What happened to Shirley?" Michael asked. "Don't know, probably from complications that arose during the breakout" Fluck replied, shrugging. "Get her immediate medical attention." Michael nodded firmly.

"Now then, status report. How are we doing, Michael?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2011)

*Twin Capes, Grand Line...*
The sun rose over the horizon, bathing Twin Capes in the dawns early morning light. Annie stood by a rocky inlet where her boat was anchored. She shook hands with the man known as Phoenix D. Roy. "Good luck finding your daughter fella." 

Roy slung an old, weather beaten rucksack over his shoulder, and grinned sheepishly. "I haven't seen my little girl since she was born. She'd be just about your age now, so I imagine she ain't so little now." Roy frowned slightly, the first time Annie had seen him do so. "I hope she'll forgive me for abandoning her and her mum." 

"Well I suppose your daughter might be angry at first, but I think she'll forgive you. I know I'd give anything to see my pops again." 

Roy seemed to cheer up, and returned to his trademark grin. He reached inside his rucksack and produced a dusty log pose. "I assume you didn't bring one of these with ya in your rush?" he asked. Annie shook her head. Sadly she hadn't. She stared curiously at the log pose. She knew that they were needed to navigate the magnetic currents in the Grand Line. Roy handed Annie the log pose. "This pose is set permanently to Rumboar Island. It's not too far away from here, I just passed through there in fact. Though you might want to watch yourself when you get there. The place seemed a little off to me."   Annie gave Roy a wink as he handed her the log pose. "Thanks fella." She boarded the _Cutie Pie_, and raised the anchor. "So long Roy!" 

"Aye, to you as well Annie. Good luck with your journey!" 

As Annie sailed away from Twin Capes she took one last look at the gateway to the Grand Line, the beginning of the end. She wasn't shocked at all to see Roy climbing Reverse Mountain with just his bare hands, making good progress, and with seeming little effort. "What a strange guy," she said with a smirk. Overhead, a messenger sea gull dropped a newspaper onto the deck of her boat. Muffin immediately pounced on the rolled up newspaper and began to bounce it back and forth between her paws. On the front page was an article about a recent prison breakout from the Great Blizzard Gaol. Among the many photos of the escapees was that of a grinning red headed girl by the name of Phoenix D. Rose.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Jackal, Syren Island*
> 
> _Checkmate_. Jessie dropped her weapons and jumped over Jackal. He smiled. Disarming the opponent was a quick way to an almost certain victory. But before that victory would happen, the opponent would make one last desperate move with the limited resources they have without their weapons. It was always the same. Every fight again. And rule one on a moment like this is simple. Don't ever keep your eyes from your opponent.
> 
> ...



Jessie sighed with disappointment. This was the first time she had lost at anything...ever. She heard a voice in her head scream with rage, the part of her that she kept under tight lock and key. It was the scream of one who had been kept shut in for many years, and wished to see the outside world again. _*LET ME OUT!!!*_ Jessie shuddered slightly, but quickly managed to banish the voice from her mind. 

She looked up at Jackal as he offered her his hand. She smiled at him and after a slight pause took his hand. "Next time," she said with conviction. Meanwhile a cacophony of boos washed over Jackal from the pro Jessie crowd. 

"Jessie did he hurt you pumpkin? I'll kill him!" Jessie's father roared. 

"BOOO!! You cheated, and you're smelly, and, and...uh....uh....you're ugly!" J2 cried. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHA!! Jessie lost!" Jessie's younger brother, Richie, cackled. *BLAM!* "OW! Why'd you hit me pops!?" 

"You fought honorably Jessie-san!" J4 cheered. 

"I'm hungry," J3 complained, staring bitterly at the empty cookie box before her. 

Jessie's cheeks flushed bright red, both from the pride she felt in having such a supportive family (well except for Richie), and also embarrassment. She couldn't think of any great warriors who's overprotective fathers threatened to kill the opponents that they lost to. "So I guess you and Billy will be leaving then," she said with a slight hint of disappointment.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 18, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Jackal, Syren Island*
> 
> _Checkmate_. Jessie dropped her weapons and jumped over Jackal. He smiled. Disarming the opponent was a quick way to an almost certain victory. But before that victory would happen, the opponent would make one last desperate move with the limited resources they have without their weapons. It was always the same. Every fight again. And rule one on a moment like this is simple. Don't ever keep your eyes from your opponent.
> 
> ...





StrawHat4Life said:


> Jessie sighed with disappointment. This was the first time she had lost at anything...ever. She heard a voice in her head scream with rage, the part of her that she kept under tight lock and key. It was the scream of one who had been kept shut in for many years, and wished to see the outside world again. _LET ME OUT!!!_ Jessie shuddered slightly, but quickly managed to banish the voice from her mind.
> 
> She looked up at Jackal as he offered her his hand. She smiled at him and after a slight pause took his hand. "Next time," she said with conviction. Meanwhile a cacophony of boos washed over Jackal from the pro Jessie crowd.
> 
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue​*
Jospeh Rosseo had finally let go of Billy after the fight ended. It was a smart choice on the old mans part, since Billy would no doubt go and meddle in the fight and try and coach both of them. But now he was free, so adjusting his beloved yellow shirt the red haired pirate captain formed an "X" with his body and yelled out. "YOSH!!! Life!!!"

Looking at everyone cheer at the spectacular fight and the ending, Billy joined in and yelled out. "Boooo Beardy!! Booo at you!!!" Winking at Jackal once to show him that he still was his favorite Beardy the captain ran to Jessie and Jackal. He found it awesome that Jackal could fly, but couldn't quite contain his jealousy. So wearing his referee clothing once more, he grabbed both fighters by their wrists and declared as the familiar robot cameraman appeared and looked at them.

"Ehhhemm, ladies and gentleman due to the usage of an illegal _flying_ move, Jackal is disqualified. So declaring the winner via DQ, Jessie Roseo!!!!" The crowd stood silent for a second, dumbfounded by Billy's decision. It was so obvious that he was just jealous of Jackal's ability to temporarily fly that he declared him the loser. Moments later you could see Jackal beating down on Billy, angry at his childish statement.

Seconds after though you could see Billy limping and looking at Beardy. "Beardy you're a sore loser..." He said it in verry jolly tone as he clapped Jackal on the shoulder. The first mate was obviously the victor and Billy probably knew it, but his childish nature just was too god damn strong.

"Ara, yosh, we'll be leaving... ara tomorrow. I need some snacks and a nap. Ara Ossan!!! Wanna throw a party?!? And then we can hug some more?!!!!"

*Pierre St. Fly ~ An island in the North Blue​*
The North Blue was an interesting place. Quite a bit colder then his native West Blue but a certain former sheriff liked it nonetheless. The atmosphere here was much more chill and relaxed then on that wild island, the natives called it Jumanji.

Well to recap Pierre St. Fly after getting arrested ended up getting captured on the island of Jumanji, along with a gang of Marine and a pirate crew, named the Mystic Pirates. Overpowering the guards, the prisoners managed to free themselves and Pierre teamed up with Feroy and his crew. They agreed to form an alliance to break out of the wild place and find their stuff. Along with Tengu and Feroy, Pierre managed to find his revolvers and hat, after which all hell broke lose. Natives were attacking them left and right, earthquakes started hitting the island. And on top of it all Marine reinforcements arrived and started fighting the natives and going for the treasure as well.

It was just crazy. He was pitted against the natives, wild animals, marines, and on top of it all? Lava! And although he overcame the odds and defeated a number of the islands warriors and animals Pierre did have to leave the island in a hurry, since the volcano that erupted during the fighting started sending its lava their way. So in the spur of the moment the Mystic pirates grabbed all the treasure they could carry, and made a run for it, barely reaching a marine ship. After that they threw any marines that were on board in to the water and left the island in a hurry, and Pierre was given a part of the treasure for helping out.

He would travel with the pirates for a little bit, and he actually liked them, particularly a swordsman named Tengu was a fascinating and great guy. Taking his gold and selling it Pierre was now 50.000.000  richer and decided to make his way to the North Blue. Why? Why not. He was interested in seeing how this place was in comparison to the tropical islands he found himself on so far.

The pirate that went by the name of Pierre St. Fly now rested under a snow covered tree, smoking a cigarette and enjoying the view. He stood out quite a bit from the locals, but so far no one gave him any trouble. The money that he had earned, was divided into two parts, one part of about 40 million  was sent to his home town, to boost up their economy. Pierre had heard that his actions had inspired the people to rise up against the corrupt heads leading them and start over, so he wished to help out a little.

Smiling under his hat he taped his jacket pocket a couple of time. "Ten million is still plenty..." Talking to himself he exhaled the cigarette smoke and watched as the people around him went about their way. He may have been considered a pirate but with a 2 million bounty it wasn't like he would stand out too much in here. As long as no one tried attacking him all would be good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 18, 2011)

*Aboard the Barracuda I...*

Some time after leaving the place with the Phoenix pirates on board of the Barracuda I, Fluck, Larissa and Shirley appeared in the submarine surprising the crew a little, specially surprising the captain of the pirates who thought that it was a cool trick or something like that. Ordering to the revolutionaries to give medical attention to Shirley, Michael heard the question of the boss. Nodding he started with the report"Well you know, most of the plan went just as planned though we didn´t expect Shirley to end that injured still everything is fine"Schneider then took a sit"We are slowly getting away from the Blizzard Gaol and nothing seems to be in our way anymore and if something happens you know I will stop it from here"Michael said calm as Rose was going from one side to another of the submarine curiously.

"Oh yeah and we are helping these guys a little"he stated and drank some orange juice he had in his hand while pointing at Rose and the members of her crew"Friends of Shirley I think"


----------



## Noitora (Apr 18, 2011)

*The Kingdom of Shinpou*

*Braska Hextor*










​
The nights festivals had dimmed down for the most part and many were returning to their homes while other chatted about times past. The Royal Family had returned to the Town Hall to prepare their sleeping arrangements, though they had called for Braskas? presence. The long haired blonde knight strode through the town celebrations getting various pats on the back and cheers as he moved along. Thanks to him the country had been saved from oppression yet at the same time he did not feel like any sort of hero, the person he truly loved he had failed and that guilt would weigh heavy on his shoulders. Braska was glad to see others enjoy their freedom and party as if it was the last night of earth, they deserved such celebration. More pressing matters touched his mind however, the King was more than likely was going to discuss the blame when more marines would arrive to investigate the matter.

  Eventually Braska reached the town hall doorway to see it guarded by Knight Gawain. He approached his friend who wore a rather concerned expression; he must already know what was to be said. Braska pressed his fist against his heart in greeting which was returned b Gawain.
*?You seem down in the celebrations Gawain.?* Braska stated simply. The other knight shook his head with a light smile growing over his lips.
_?That I do? The King is waiting for you old friend. It is not going to be easy.? _Even with this knowledge he could never turn back nor deny the King his commands. After giving his friend one last nod and stepped inside towards his fate. After a short road down the corridor Braska arrived at the town hall centre. Sat upon thrones were the King and Queen along with their children nearby, the Princess almost falling asleep while the Prince seemed to be doing his best to stay awake to see his guardian. As Braska reached the centre of the hall he quickly fell to one knee and bowed heavily.

*?Your Majesty.?* The King motioned him to rise while holding out a scrap of paper.
?There is no need for formalities this time. Sir Hextor. Please look at this.? Braska slowly rose to take the scrap of paper, his eyes widening at its? contents.
*?Wanted? Braska Hextor, 13,000,000. This is??* His eyes flashed back up to the King whom was nodding sombrely.
?It pains me to do this Sir Hextor, you have served my family since you were a child? but I must now relieve you of your duty?? Braska lowered his gaze. He could hear the Princes? sadness in the corner which caused his heart to plummet. They were going to hand him over to the marines, he was sure of it. He of course had accepted this responsibility and was completely prepared for it. Suddenly something was said he did not expect.
?We will prepare a boat for you along food and supplies.? The knight flashed his eyes up, his mouth hung open and surprise on his expression. The King smiled softly. ?You can not stay, we both know this, but I will not let the marines get their hands on you? not to mention, there is someone the justice of your blade awaits.? The King spoke of Zarick Ganon. He nodded sternly and bowed again.
?There is a ship for you at the docks, I must admit it is not the most amazing vessel, but it will take you to Grand Line and beyond. It is called the Honourable Bastion?..?

*. . . .​*
A while later the lights of Shinpou were far off in the distance, the sounds of waves and wind now replacing the celebration songs. Braska Hextor sat upon the Honourable Bastion, a sword going through his hair as he cut off the long strands that all the Knights had. He had taken his armour with him, crafted from the finest metal, as hard a dragon scales but as light as a feather, made for those who serve on the sea to allow him to swim while wearing it. The Knight took the rudder of his ship and began to steer, the wind blowing him towards Grand Line.
*?Raven, Ryuu, Annie? all you guys? I shall meet you again in the New World.?* He said to himself as he disappeared in the shadow of the night.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 18, 2011)

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ In front of the factory, Rumboar Island, Grand Line​*
If one looked at the scene unfold you could see Brolly take on one half of their opponents, and Shishi take on the other half. The way both of them went through the men made it resemble a bowling ball hitting pins. Men were flying everywhere, getting beat by these two weird looking individuals. A cook with a giant fork and a jelly devil fruit, and a big android, who just went on to punch and KO every single thing that moved.

"What's up with these guys?" One of the men in the back said, looking in shock at the two World Pirates beating up everybody in a matter of seconds. "These guys are monsters! I better alarm the rest the chief." The man turned around and started running, but to his surprise he found himself lifted off the ground by none other then Shishi.

"No no we can't have that, you'll take a nap along with your buddies here." The man was turned around and could see two massive, "evil" figures, both with sparkles in their eyes. It smelled like an ass kicking was going his way. And indeed a couple punches later Shishi tossed the guy on top of a pile of men. Looking at it he looked at Brolly.

"Good job Chef, now what to do..." Turning around wondering if they should explore the factory in front of them, Shishi had turned his back on Brolly. He was still unaware that the little guy just might decide to run off and look for more yummies. Both their bags were still waiting on them by the entrance, both looked exactly the same, and in fact weighted the same.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 18, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Shiver-Me-Timbers-Island*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
*?A dancer eh??* Shenya nodded her head softly. Hornet could see the potential in t his girl to do what she put her mind to, and he would not be the man he was if he did not do his best to help. The Bro pirate Captain stuck out his arm with his fist balled and facing the girl, a big grin on his expression as she gazed up at him confused.
*?Yo girl, there?s an island nearby this one that?ll have a dance school, to prove I ain?t a fool I?mma get you to that island, that cool??* He rapped. _?So bad??_ Shenya thought though accepted his offer.
*?And this fist, to bump fists is to make a Bro promise?* Shenya blinked and raised her small hand, balling it into a fist and lightly pressed it against Hornets. 
?Like this??? She said nervously. Hornet pressed a hand on top of her head and gave it a small shuffle. 
*?Just like that.? *The pair moved from the roof soon after and began to head towards the docks. While Shenya wanted to avoid detection Hornet thought it was a much easier and better idea to casually stride down the centre of the town towards the docks, which got them many shocked yells and people running at the presence of a pirate.

 By some miracle the pair was able to reach the docks unhindered, but that was the easy part. As they reached the dock a group of marines stood in their path, led by a blonde hand who grasped a sword tightly at his side. Hornet whispered to Shenya as a grin grew over his lips.
*?Go hide?* Sensibly the girl ran off and hid behind a few barrels, though her gaze remained captured by the scene. The dark skinned pirate wandered closer to the collection prepared to take him and the girl down.
?End of the line? you?re under arrest.? Razard said calmly. As he did the marines present quickly drew their weapons and prepared to engage. Rose both his hands in front of himself like before and laughed.
*?Ain?t gonna be held down by a buncha punks attackin? ladies, yo.?* An unimpressed Razard was no the type of idle banter and simply ordered his men to capture the dark skinned pirate. 
*?Choushi Choushi no Slammin?!?* As he roared this out a he tidal wave of Pitch suddenly exploded from his hands and covered the marine horde in a single wave, apart from Razard who was quick enough to leap back to avoid the attack. His eyes ran over his men trapped under the Pitch, too heavy to lift themselves free, squirming and moaning in pain. 
*?You?re next, fool!?* Razard flashed his eyes in the direction of the voice to see Hornet above him in the air, twirling about with his legs aiming to strike against him. He swiftly rose his guard to protect himself though the strike still sent him skidding along the ground.
?Black Liquid? goggled pirate? I know of you. You are Hornet Havoc from East Blue? The blonde marine said as he drew his blade. 
*?Spot on? *He replied as he rose both his hand into his seemingly fighting style.
?Then, I will be bringing you in today, dead or alive.? Like a golden flash Razard shot forwards, his blade swinging downwards towards Hornets face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> _"Where are you going, Fluck?"_ Larissa asked. Negotiations with Raiva and Darver had been successfully concluded. Now, Fluck was heading even deeper into the Gaol.
> 
> "Don't quite know. Wherever chaos leads me, I suppose." Fluck replied, shrugging his shoulders. Larissa appeared puzzled for a moment, but her expression quickly changed as she realized what the chaos user was attempting to do. The duo continued onwards in silence, taking turns at random. Most of the prisoners had already taken this once in a lifetime opportunity to escape.
> 
> ...





Funkfreed said:


> *With the Phoenix Pirates...*
> 
> Ten sat down in one of the corners of the submarine. She had never been in a submarine before. It was interesting. Hearing Sandrei, it seemed that introductions were in order. She was in no mood to share anything personal about herself at the moment, but felt obliged after Hawkins, who stood just in front of her, explained himself.
> 
> ...



Rose playfully slapped Ten on the back, causing the robot girl to lurch forward slightly in surprise. "So it's settled then. Ten wants to kill me!" she declared with a good natured smile. "I'm glad we could settle our differences haha!" 

"Um that's not normal at all..." Hawkins muttered uneasily under his breath, staring strangely from Rose to Ten, especially Ten. He got worried there for a second when she mentioned that she was a member of the Shell Project. Anyone associated with the World Government made him slightly uneasy. As he thought about it more, then again nothing about any of these people seemed to be normal. 

Gatrom and Ursla next made their introductions and declared their goals, which Rose was more then familiar with, what with them being her longest serving nakama. After they were done with the introductions, Rose stood up to her full height, an imposing five foot four. She eyed each of her crew mates with a hopeful face. "Okay guys once we got off this rocket ship-"

"Submarine," Ursla corrected. 

"Right, so once we get off this awesome submarine rocket ship, we're gonna have to get our own ship back." She turned towards Sandrei, their new Fishman shipwright. "Sandrei you can fix the ship up, maybe put on some rockets and laser beams, you know normal kind of stuff. After we make it into the Grand Line, then we'll go to the moon, recruit a talking gorilla, a magician, and meet Poseidon, but not necessarily in that order. " 

"Um...Rose we're already in the Grand Line..." Gatrom responded. 

"WHAT?!" 

Rose had no further time to ponder this mind blowing revelation, as suddenly a man and woman appeared out of nowhere, literally just winking into an empty space in the sub. Rose's eyes widened as she caught sight of the unconscious figure being held by the man. "Shirley!"  She dashed towards Shirley and took her hand. Rose was surprised to see her so injured. "Shirley are you okay?"  The revolutionary woman opened her eyes and smiled when she saw Rose. "Ah hey squirt you made it. Me? Oh I'm just fine. It'll take a lot more then some gunslinging brat to take me out," she said in a weak voice. 

Rose then looked up at Fluck with an impressed face. "So you saved Shirley huh? I guess that makes you kinda strong. Wanna join my crew? It'll be lots of fun, we're going to the moon soon." Rose glanced at his lady friend as well. "You too."  Several revolutionaries who stood within earshot, stared at Rose in disbelief. After all, any normal person would certainly recognize the most wanted in the world, on sight.

"If Poseidon shows up then I'm jumping off this sub..." Hawkins declared off handedly.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 18, 2011)

*The Golden Snakes Marine Crew*

  Jinto had been up all night, through fits of pain and fits of drinking, the Marine Lt. had tried to drink the pain into submission. Bottles of Rum, Vodka and Whiskey littered his room like sea shells upon a beach. Jinto?s blood shot eyes greet the morning sun with scorn and contempt; he feels his head beating with the speed of a metal drum solo.  ?Why? Why did I do that?? The lt. lets out a groan like that of a pained wild beast.  It was in his solitude of loathing and hatred that a thunderous knock came from the door, a knock that felt as if it shook the very room itself. 

  ?Lt. Hazama! There is bad news! The island is being invaded!? Jinto let out a groan once more, his body ached, his head pained and he just wanted to sleep. ?The Admiral is here, let him handle it.? Jinto struggles to find the right level of loudness to say those words, his head keeping him from going too high. ?But sir! The Admiral and his men left on a tour! They are going to an island far from here and won?t be back for hours!? That marine, the pesky one that continues to shout? Didn?t he understand, Jinto was in no shape to defend this island? But he had taken an oath to protect the world from pirates?

?I hate my job.? 



*-------------------------------------------

The Green Cloak Pirate Crew

*  Some of the others had already started their battles, but Rex, Alex, Kaido and RoboMan seemed to be standing around, surveying the area. ?RobMan, I?ve decided your opponent.? Alex remarks. "Oh? The First Mate has decided has he? And who might that be?" RoboMan?s voice had a mix of curiosity and excitement; he would finally gain the chance to show what he was truly made of. Then, once he thanked them for their kindness in freeing him, he would travel the world once more, as was his dream? as was his, wish.

?The man with red hair.?  Alex leaped off the ship and ran at such a speed he seemed to vanish for a moment.  "How many of them have red hair?" RoboMan questions, but his question is quickly answered by Kaido. ?Only one.? Kaido leaps from the ship and flips twice before hitting the ground, drawing his pistols in one smooth motion and dashing off into the town.  "Well, I suppose that leaves only the two of us, Eh? Captain-san." RoboMan chuckled a little and looked over to Rex. 

  Though, What RoboMan sees is the captain of this crew, neatly folding his trademark Green Cloak and placing it gingerly on the deck of their stolen ship. ?Ah? I thought you viewed that as a treasure Rex-san, Why are you leaving it here Robo?" RoboMan tilts his head a bit, curious as to what the captain?s actions meant. ?I don?t want to tear it. When the time for true battle comes, I don?t want to tear my cloak.? Rex steps over to the front of the ship and looks down; he can see Freyr clear as day right now. ?I?ll see you when I see you, RoboMan.? The pirate captain gave the RoboMan a quick glance before leaping down to the dock below. 

"Ah, I suppose it?s my turn now eh?"


*-------------------------------------------

**The Black Lotus Pirate Crew

*










 Nicholas Vs Bradly-

  The two men had charged at one another, Nicholas? blade slashes downward, Bradly counter attacks upwards and the two clash, they swing once more, each coming from the side, the blades clang and release sparks like fireworks as they attack. Nicholas slashes from the left, Braldy ducks and slashes upwards, Nicholas turns and sweeps at Bradly?s legs, Bradly leaps up and brings his blade down on the pirate, Nicholas rolls backwards and gets into a crouching position, leaping forward and swinging his sword down from his right shoulder.

  Bradly runs to the side, running up a building and leaping into the air, Nicholas Jumps backward as Bradly?s blade smacks into the ground. The two begin to unleash a flurry of slashes at one another, neither man giving the other time to counter. Nicholas?s eyes are filled with mixed emotion, he must get through this, but he can feel it, the same emotions burning in his gut burn through his opponent. There was no denying that fact, but there was one thing that remained the same. 

  His home was taken from him, his family taken from him, his life taken from him, everything he had ever held dear or close or precious was removed in an instant, it was that emotion that drive, that reason. It was THAT, that made this pirate move forward, made him surpass boundaries, made him work harder now than ever in order to try and bring justice to the injustice he was given.  It was the memories of this pain that clouded his mind as he fought.

  A fog that made him lose himself as he fought the Jr. Lt. Bradly could feel Nicholas?s slashes grow heavier, his own blade being deflected more easily, he could see Nicholas?s eyes had clouded over, there was going to be no way of reaching the pirate now. ?If this keeps up, my body, it won?t hold.?  Bradly tries to counter the next three strikes but a sharp pain shoots through his wrist. Nicholas had managed to put enough pressure on the marine?s blade to sprain Bradly?s wrist.  ?D?Damn it.? Bradly counters the next slash, but his wrist gives out.

  The pain causes him to drop his blade and his body immediately goes into shock. He feels nothing but cold run through his shoulder, then chest, nothing but an icey feeling, as if his muscles had frozen. It was when the shock slowly began to wane and his brain would allow him to turn his head, that the marine saw his arm upon the ground, as well as a piece of his rib.

  ?M?My arm?.? He mutters those last few words before falling to the ground, passing out from the pain. ?Forgive me.? Nicholas swipes his blade through the air, splashing blood on a nearby wall. ?But there was no other choice.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue​*
> Jospeh Rosseo had finally let go of Billy after the fight ended. It was a smart choice on the old mans part, since Billy would no doubt go and meddle in the fight and try and coach both of them. But now he was free, so adjusting his beloved yellow shirt the red haired pirate captain formed an "X" with his body and yelled out. "YOSH!!! Life!!!"
> 
> Looking at everyone cheer at the spectacular fight and the ending, Billy joined in and yelled out. "Boooo Beardy!! Booo at you!!!" Winking at Jackal once to show him that he still was his favorite Beardy the captain ran to Jessie and Jackal. He found it awesome that Jackal could fly, but couldn't quite contain his jealousy. So wearing his referee clothing once more, he grabbed both fighters by their wrists and declared as the familiar robot cameraman appeared and looked at them.
> ...



The clones gathered around Jessie and high fived her. "You won Jessie!" J2 cried with joy. Jessie shook her head with a rueful smirk. "Not really, but I appreciate the support anyway."  Jessie then noticed her father stride purposefully towards Jackal. "Uh oh." 

Joseph Roseo loomed over Jackal, his cannon thick arms crossed, and an intimidating glint in his eyes. Jessie tensed up and winced for the inevitable. "You fought honorably kid," Joseph grunted, before suddenly letting loose a booming laugh and slapping Jackal on the back. As Jackal lurched involuntarily to the floor, Joseph turned towards his daughter and smiled. "I'm proud of you sweetheart." 

Jessie smiled back, feeling an intense feeling of pride well up in her heart. "So does this mean you'll throw a party?" she asked hopefully. Suddenly Billy and J3 appeared before him with pleading doe eyes. They both obviously wanted the free food. Joseph scratched his beard thoughtfully. "Well..."

_Later that night..._
The Roseo shipyard bustled with the noise of laughter and music. Joseph had relented, and decided to throw a party in honor of his daughter's "victory". Billy and J3 engaged each other in a food eating contest, a fight that even Billy might not win. Meanwhile J4 conversed with Jackal, picking his brain on his spear techniques, while sipping from a cup of sake. Joseph himself observed the activity with a smile, clenching a giant mug of beer in his right hand. He noticed however that his daughter was missing. Joseph looked over at J2. 

"Where Jessie?" 

"She's talking to mom," the clone replied. 

_Elsewhere..._
Jessie knelt in front of an ornate gravestone located in a quiet, grassy field just outside of the shipyards. Atop the gravestone was a majestic looking ship carved of pure ivory. The ship crested above a giant wave, looking as if it was about to take flight. Jessie stared somberly at the name etched into the face of the gravestone; *Mary Catherine Roseo*. She always made it a point to talk to her mother at least once a night. 

"So I met these pirates. They really seem like nice guys. I want to go with them, but dad needs me. Business is really tough right now, and we can't afford to hire anyone else. I want to follow my dream, but I can't just leave dad alone. Family comes first, that's what you taught me." Jessie paused and focused her gaze on the ivory ship above the gravestone. Her father had carved it five years ago during that fateful day. 

"I just don't know what to do." 

_Back in town..._
J6 and her date sat in a cozy and out of the way corner of the posh Seagull Bistro, Syren Island's last remaining four star restaurant. These days only a privileged few could afford to dine here, mostly just Mayor Sully and his political cronies. J6 cast her date a sultry smile. It had taken her awhile but eventually she had snagged her prize, as she always did. He was a young man in his mid twenties, the son of one of the last marginally wealthy businessman on the island (also an associate of Mayor Sully).

The young man smiled back at her sheepishly, and took a sip from his crab bisque. This would be like taking candy from a baby. J6 glanced at her watch. "In a rush?" the young man asked her teasingly. Jessie nodded and laughed demurely, before suddenly fixing him with a cold hard stare. "Yes I'm waiting for you to collapse face first into your soup." 

Her date suddenly clutched his throat and made a gagging noise. His eyes widened in his sockets and he began to waver back and forth in his seat. "You...you...p...poisoned me..." he gasped. J6 rolled her eyes. "Oh don't be so dramatic. It's just a sleeping pill dear."  Right on cue the young man's slumped face first into his soup bowl. 

"Finally," J6 sighed. She casually walked over to his sleeping form, and gently lifted his face away from the soup. She wasn't a murderer after all, plus drowning in Crab Bisque was a real crappy way to die. J6 quickly dug into his pockets. "Bingo," she said with a smile, producing a wad of cash bound to a silver money clip. She stuffed the cash between the nape of her cleavage, and then removed his gold watch and diamond cuff links. 

"Enjoy the rest of the meal," J6 told her date. As she left the restaurant J6 slipped both the chef and maitre d an extra fifty each. All in all it was a good nights work.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 18, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose playfully slapped Ten on the back, causing the robot girl to lurch forward slightly in surprise. "So it's settled then. Ten wants to kill me!" she declared with a good natured smile. "I'm glad we could settle our differences haha!"
> 
> "Um that's not normal at all..." Hawkins muttered uneasily under his breath, staring strangely from Rose to Ten, especially Ten. He got worried there for a second when she mentioned that she was a member of the Shell Project. Anyone associated with the World Government made him slightly uneasy. As he thought about it more, then again nothing about any of these people seemed to be normal.
> 
> ...



There was a brief, stunned silence, only punctuated by Hawkins' snarky comment. Then Fluck burst out laughing, while Larissa merely sighed. "You're a D. aren't you? Ah -  I mean, you have a D initial in your name?" the most wanted man in the world asked, taking deep breaths in between laughs.

"Yeah, I'm Phoenix D. Rose. How did you know that?" Rose asked in wonderment. "Wait...are you a magician?!" she continued, her eyes lighting up. A real, live magician!

"A magician?" Fluck repeated. "Well, I suppose I'm not that different from a magician. That isn't why I know your middle initial, though," he said. "Haven't you ever met your family?"

There was a sharp intake of breath. "You know my pops? I'm looking for him! Where is he?" Rose exclaimed wildly. 

"Well...I could tell you.

But you wouldn't want that, would you?" Fluck asked, smirking slightly.

Rose merely looked confused. "Think about it. Do you really want to find your father with my help, or would you rather do it yourself?"

Rose fell silent for a moment. Then she broke into a grin.

"Yeah, you're right! It wouldn't be any fun if I didn't do it myself. It doesn't count if you're part of my crew though, so are you joining me?"

"These D's are really smarter than they look," Fluck mused to himself. "You're a persistent one, aren't you? Unfortunately, I've got my own crew, in a manner of speaking. I'm like...Shirley's captain? So I can't join you," he said aloud.

"We'll drop you off at the nearest island though, if you're fine with that," Fluck said, smiling at the rest of Rose's crew members, who still appeared to be in shock that their captain just had a full conversation with the most wanted man in the world.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 19, 2011)

*Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island*

After the lights went out, and the cameras were shut of Joseph Roseo had decided to throw a massive party. A big camp fire was started smack in the middle of the grounds, as you could see people dancing, meat being roasted, and Joseph observing it with a wide grin. He hadn't seen his daughters this happy in a while. J3 and J4 in particular had smiles on their faces. J3 as she came to a draw with Billy, and J4 as she talked about martial arts, weapons and techniques with Jackal. It had brought a certain warmth to him, and made him smile as Richie sang a song in the back.

"..." The giant of a man said nothing, he knew his daughter well enough, and he knew what he would do to make her happy. So the oldest Roseo withdrew himself from the party and he pulled his two sons with him. "Dad!" Both yelled out, unhappy with their father dragging them away. "What is it?" "Yeah we didn't even drink?" Both of them complained as their old man replied. "We got work to do you two..." Both the brothers looked at each other confused?

But back to the party, eventually everyone joined in around the camp fire and started singing a song! They were loud, that much was obvious. But the Roseo grounds hadn't been this lively and happy in forever, so even the neighbors didn't complain and went to their windows, and observed the singing and camp fire with big smiles.

_The next morning_ 

The fire would eventually die out, and so did the party, as people went to sleep after a few more hours. In a small one room studio on the grounds, J2 had set up two beds for Billy and Jackal. It was a nice space, often used for drawing ship designs, keeping records of their work and more. Though as a one night hotel, it worked just fine, as J2 cautiously moved all the papers below the room, in to the basement. So there wouldn't be another Billy produced incident like yesterday.

In that dark room, you could see Jackal snoring and sleeping on his shoulder, while Billy on the other side of the room was sleeping upside down, droll coming out of his mouth and on to the pillow, as he dreamed of rainbow colored sheep playing poker while Beardy jumped through a ring of fire. A smile spread over his face as he tried grabbing one of those weird poker playing animals.

And while the Woodpecker pirates enjoyed their beauty sleep events were set in motion that would change Syren Island in more ways then one. The whole city was in an uproar. News of the biggest heist in history of the island had spread throughout the island, Mayor Sully had acted already and found the culprits, it had been that nasty red haired pirate, and his accomplice, the so called "Woodpecker pirates". And rumor had it that maybe the daughter of the honorable Joseph Roseo was involved with them.

And the amount of money that was missing? All of it, all the money that was in the bank, all the money that people tried saving, all the taxes, even Sully's savings were all gone. All the money Syren Island had was gone! Police and Marines were alerted to this, and within a very short period of time dozens of policemen, led by an elder officer had made their may to the _"Roseo Shipbuild Company"_ grounds. With several loud knocks on the big steel company door, Robert, the highest ranked policeman on the island had called out to Joseph. 

"Joseph Roseo, this is the police. Come out!" Robert was a personal friend of Joseph, and thought well of the man, but in this situation, his hands were tied. He had to bring him, his daughters and his sons in for questioning. He just hoped that the rumors of his daughter having ties with those pirates would turn out to be a lie. Everyone was on edge, if they didn't get that money back, the whole island was doomed.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 19, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Commander Zane Garrick stomped across the deck of the *Dark Justice*, a lit cigar clenched firmly between his teeth, and his hands clasped behind his back. He quickly gave the order to set sail. Garrick paused at the railing and scowled at the freak show of a ship which belonged to Lt. Lysander Sa'lis, the so-called _Blazing Beauty_. It was an utterly ridiculous looking ship, and just about as tacky and ostentatious as the nobleman himself. The _*Dark Justice*_ on the other hand was a monstrous hulk of a machine made for one single purpose; raw and unadulterated destruction. 

Both ships set out of the bustling harbor of Marineford and passed through the mammoth gates of justice. Garrick continued glaring at the _Blazing Beauty_. He hoped that Frosty, and that twat Armstrong, were whipping Lysander's men into shape. He had assigned them, as well an an extra platoon of his best Marines, to watch over the nobleman. Garrick was leaving nothing to chance for this mission. If he had to personally babysit that fucker, while ripping off the heads of their foes, then that's exactly what he would do.  

_On the Blazing Beauty..._
Chief Warrant Officer Amelia Armstrong stood at attention on the deck of the nobleman's ship, ensuring that things went smoothly with the various grunts and sailors. She felt slightly nervous being under the command of a nobleman, and also having to ensure his safety at the same time, especially on a boat like this. All in all it was one of the most impressive ships she had ever been on, and quite unlike the extremely spartan and utilitarian *Dark Justice*. 

Amelia glanced at Ensign Glen Frosty, who technically outranked her. However the clown man didn't really take too much of a leading role. So she did most of the grunt work in his stead.   She hoped that working with Lt. Sa'lis wouldn't be as difficult as working with Commander Garrick.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 19, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
The revolutionaries dropped off the rag tag group known as the Phoenix Pirates, near a quaint spring island. Rose thanked Fluck and his allies before they departed in the _Barracuda I_. They were a pretty cool group of guys in her estimation, though she honestly didn't think very much of Fluck's skills as a magician. He couldn't saw a woman in half, or even pull a rabbit out of a hat.

Rose spun about and took in the radical change of scenery. There was a sprawling harbor before them, and beyond that a bustling city filled with traders and merchants. Giant towers with spinning windmill's dotted the landscape for as far as the eye could see. A giant wooden signboard built near the harbor gate read...

*Welcome to Windmill Town 
Pop. 25,438*

Rose took in a deep breath, savoring the warm spring air. Compared to the sub zero hell of the Blizzard Gaol this was just paradise. Several of the passing sailors and townsfolk, stared warily at Rose and her companions, but she didn't notice, nor did she care.  "Oh I wanna ride those windmills!" Rose said dreamily. 

"So what now..._captain_? Besides riding windmills I mean," Hawkins asked her, still bemused by the fact that he was now basically following the orders of a 17 year old girl, who was also most likely borderline insane. Rose was about to answer, but then her stomach grumbled audibly. She smiled sheepishly at the others. 

"Well some food would be nice. That prison grub was really nasty. Also we gotta get a ship and some supplies." Rose patted the pockets of her denim shorts, and came up with nothing but frozen moths and dust bunnies. Along with leaving behind their ship in the East Blue, they had also left behind their treasure. The lack of money didn't bother Rose at all however. "We'll make do. We're pirates after all," she said with a grin.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 19, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates*
Ursla certainly recognized the face of the Revolutionary Leader, Fluck, along with his apprentice Larissa and "Big Knife" Shirely as well. Since she was a former bounty hunter, it was only natural for her to know who these people are. The masseuse's eyes grew wide as she watched Rose interact with the Revolutionaries in such a calm manner. "How do these people become so attracted to this girl?" Ursla questioned in her head.

The Revolutionaries dropped the Phoenix Pirates off on an island known as _Windmill Town_ where there were numerous skyscrapping windmills in the distance. Of course, Rose was eager to go explore the wondrous machines, but their first priority would be to get a ship. Well, Ursla's first priority was to get some new clothes. The kimono she's currently wearing is torn and stained by blood, dirt, etc. This would never do. 

"I'm going to head into town to stock up on some supplies." Ursla said to the group. Ursla didn't know it, but she soon became the default doctor for the Phoenix Pirates. Her devil fruit was excellent for the job and her knowledge on the human body was probably more profund than most doctors.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 19, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill Town*

*Sandrei*​
For the majority of the journey in the submarine Sandrei remained silent at his corner of the vessel, only showing a toothful smirk at the antics of Rose with the most wanted man in the world. That girl certainly had some spunk and seemed completely fearless; if not insane. He did not mind though, she reminded him somewhat of himself when he was that young. Zoning out from the conversation the Shark Fishman rested his head against the wall and closed his eyes, he was finally out with a new drive for existence. To fight and adventure, that was all he had left. To be thrown into such a band of maddening people surely was fate, but he was not part of their crew yet. Rose was certainly amazing but could she command his loyalty was another question. He could not help but feel Shingo had the same sort of idea.

  Eventually they were dropped off a very human looking island. Windmills and various other very village-like aspects lay ahead of them. The collection of pirates stood out like sore thumbs but most did not seem to mind so much. Rose began to go over what they would need in a very casual manner, in particular the mentioning of a ship. That was his department more than anyone else. Even though it had been so long since he had done any sort of construction that sort of knowledge is hard to lose. The massive shark stepped forward, still only in his trousers and sandals.
“I’ll get supplies too, need some clothes and see about putting together a ship. We’ll be here for a night or two, but if I can find what I need I’ll get it done as quickly as possible.” With that he stepped past the crew in the direction of the town, the large blue Fishman an odd sight for the human folk of Windmill Town. But there was no harm in surprises now and again. He gazed over his shoulder slightly as he spoke.
“We may stay under the radar here, but I’m up for any action that comes our way.” He did not overly expect it, but he was prepared for it. Pirates must be always be prepared for a bit of a scrap wherever they went.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 19, 2011)

*Shing F. Stede, Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill town, Grand Line*

The trip went on for a little bit. Shingo used the opportunity to sleep a little. He rarely dared to sleep back at the prison. Why? Simply because he feared that if he went to sleep in those conditions that he might not wake up any time soon. So this submarine provided the peace and warmth for a well earned nap. Once he was woken up by Hawkins the boxer slowly made his way out of the submarine. "Thank you for the ride out!" He said smiling at Shirley as his feet touched warm ground. God did that feel good.

"Hm?" His new friends started going of on what they needed and all that. Shingo looked at them confused for a second. Checking his pockets he realized one minor thing as he started walking with the group. "We don't have any money..." He wasn't trying to spoil the party, but considering that they just escaped from the Blizzard Gaol, not having any money on them shouldn't really bother them. At that point Shingo looked at himself, ok he was rested and all that. But he was still a little dirty and in those prison clothes. Correction prison pants, since he wasn't wearing anything beside them and his prison shoes.

"I guess I'll go and see if there's any money to be made in the town. Maybe boxing or some construction... Ow right, if he get separated, shouldn't we have a meeting point or something?" Looking at Rose for a brief moment he wondered if he should invite the 17 year old pirate captain to try and help. A second later he shook his head and reconsidered. No way that would go good.

Walking towards the town Shingo started whistling a jolly tune, as his mind drifted of. He hadn't felt this relaxed and good in god knows how long. So the young man, without thinking moved forward but started tap dancing beside Rose as they walked forward. "Bun bun bun, my punch is dynamite bun bun bun, can knock out anyone..." He more or less sang while tap dancing, as he put his tied boxing gloves over his shoulder.

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*

A very annoyed and grumpy Pattaya stood up and opened the door of his room. Before the men outside had any chance to speak Pattaya told him. "Keep in mind that I'm very hung over, sleep deprived, hungry, thirsty and grumpy. So should you raise your voice even once, I'll beat you black and blue, and send you in to next Tuesday. Now what is it?" The fellow marine gulped once, ok he got it.

"Sir pirates have attacked the island, and we need assistance in order to apprehend them..." He said it in a normal tone and Pattaya still looked at him with that annoyed look. "God damn it... I'll fucking smash them, does Jinto know about this?" The marine nodded. "He's being informed as we speak." Pattaya looked at the guy, and started walking, shutting the door behind him as he left. "Sir are you going to battle dressed like that?" "Hell yeah... not like I walk around any different..." The low ranked marine sweat dropped at the comment as he saw Pattaya walk of wearing nothing more then a pair of fighting shorts.

"I hate my job right now..." Pattaya said that to no one in particular, he was just grumpy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 20, 2011)

*Syren Island, East Blue...*
A large bunkhouse filled with six beds, currently occupied by Jessie, and three sleeping clones. Overall it was a very "girlie" looking room, the walls colored a bright pastel, and filled with stuffed animals all over. Originally the room had been much smaller, but over the years it had been expanded to accommodate the emergence of her "sisters". Jessie was awoken out of deep slumber by J4. Jessie rubbed her sleepy eyes and stared questioningly at the clone. She knew that J4 always rose early to meditate. 

"What is it?" Jessie mumbled. 

"We must leave now Jessie-san..." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

The giant steel doors rumbled open. Joseph Roseo appeared before the officers, not looking very happy at being awoken to a hangover. Several of the officers visibly tensed up as he glared at them. Joseph turned his attention onto the police chief, one of the last honorable men left on this island. "What's this nonsense about Robert?"   

"The Woodpecker pirates are wanted for the theft of the islands money." 

"And what the hell does that have to do with me?"

"Your daughter was spotted in town with their captain, and both were last seen heading towards your shipyard. We have evidence linking the Woodpecker Pirates to the scene of the crime." The police chief paused and took a deep breath. "You're harboring fugitives Joe, and we have reason to believe that your Jessie is involved with them." 

Joseph narrowed his eyes at the police chief, and jabbed his right index finger at him. "I don't have a clue what you're talking about, but be very careful what you say next about my little girl," Joseph intoned in a threatening voice.   

"Look Joe we don't want a fight. I know Jessie isn't the kind of girl to run around with that crowd. We just want to bring those filthy pirates to justice."

Joseph remained silent. He raised his beefy arms into the air. The officers reflexively drew their pistols, but then quite unexpectedly, Joseph stepped to the side and waved them in with a smile. "C'mon in and see for yourself. There are no pirates in my shipyard."  

The police chief nodded with relief at not having to fight his old friend, but also because it would've been a costly fight for sure. He ordered his men through the gates. The officers fanned in out in every direction. Suddenly one of the officers boomed in a loud voice: "There's the Roseo girl, she's on the rooftop trying to escape!" 

"No she's running this way, over the wall!" another shouted. 

"No she's cutting behind the back alley!" an officer outside the gates warned. 

The police chief sighed. He was well aware of Jessie's unique gift, as was most of the island. He turned towards Joseph with a frown, and produced a set of cuffs, extra large to accommodate the giant shipwright. "I'm sorry Joe but I'm going to have to bring you in." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

The genuine article, Jessie, nimbly leaped over the outer wall of the shipyards. She was followed closely behind by Jackal, who carried a still snoring Billy over his shoulder.  Jessie glanced back over her shoulder towards the shipyard, clear worry etched on her face for her families safety. Dad had promised he wouldn't put up a fight, and would go peacefully to buy them some time. "The girls should be able to distract the police long enough, and send them on a wild goose chase!" she said breathlessly. 

"What are we gonna do?!" Jessie asked in  concerned voice. She wasn't a pirate like Billy or Jackal. Unlike them she couldn't just simply run off to the next island, and leave her troubles behind with a devil may care grin. Running from the police wasn't normal for her, especially not when you referred to the Police Chief as Uncle Robert.  This was her home, and now her family was in danger.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Shiver-Me-Timbers Island*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
The blonde haired marine was above Hornet within seconds, a silver flash of his blade being swung down in an attempt to cleave the pirates’ skull in two. While in this action the mans expression remained calm and emotionless, as if taking another mans’ life meant nothing more than smoking a cigarette. The blade inched closer and closer, all this occurring within milliseconds of each other, yet during this time a large grin grew over the lips of Hornet. Suddenly from his hands the black Pitch exploded forth and blocked the sword, the blade hitting the surface and edging inside, yet being blocked and stuck. Razard blinked in shock at his speed being bested, as well as his inability to remove the blade from the Pitch which caused him to quickly retreat a few leaps backwards. The marines’ eyes narrowed as he watched the Pitch slowly shift aside while keeping a firm grip on his sword. What was that substance?

  “How could liquid stop my blade… so easily?” Razard asked in a stern tone, his sharp eyes still fixated on the broad dark skinned pirate. Hornet grinned as the Pitch twirled the blade in various manoeuvres before throwing it into a nearby wall. 
*“I ate the Choushi Choushi no Mi, I’ve got control and can create Pitch, the toughest, strongest viscoelastic liquid there is. Ain’t nothin’ gonna get through it that it can’t figure out a way to handle, Bitch.”* Suddenly the black resin fired forwards, stretching out like an elastic band and slammed into the marines’ torso. Due to the substances elasticity it quickly whipped back to Hornet, and once again fired forwards faster bungeeing behind the pirate and impacted with Razards jaw as he leant over coughing. The blonde marine was sent flying off the dock and plummeting into the water, skimming over the surface like a thrown pebble and off into the distance. 

Once satisfied the man was long gone over the water Hornet turned back to Shenyas’ hiding place. However during his brief confrontation Lt. Babbal had wormed his escape from the Pitch in the town centre and now stood confidently while gripping the girls through in one hand, the other held his massive club. Hornet raised a brow at the scene and began to make his way towards the Lt.
“Stop! Or I’ll snap the girls neck, I swear it!” Babbal roared out in anger, his grip tightening around her neck. Hornet raised both his hands as a signal of his innocent actions and stopped mid stream. 
*“Easy, easy, ain’t no neck snappin’ today”* He said with a light smile on his lips. Babbal was less impressed as he growled angrily at the Pirate mocking him. 
“You think you can interrupt my duty, Hornet Havoc. Yes, I know you, I know all about you. Cruising around all these years doing as you please thinking none of it would catch up with you. Today it has!” Anger overthrew reason as Babbal took his chance. He threw Shenya towards the wall, though she found herself being saved by Pitch, and swung his massive club downwards Hornets person. The dark skinned pirate kept his stance, the Pitch like a shield firing up to not only block the attack but deflect it. The massive club bounced back upon hitting the thickest liquid in the world and collided with the marines face. He cried out in pain as it did, falling back to grip his bent nose and wriggling on the ground. Curses slithered from his mouth over and over as the pain strangled his body.

*“The problem, idiot, is that you guys are tryin’ to stop a girl live out her dream.”* Babbal quickly stopped cursing as he felt the shadow of his enemy loom over him. His beady eyes lingered upwards to see Hornets’ right arm completely covered in Pitch as his goggles peering down at him. 
*“A persons dream is what drives ‘em forward, I ain’t about to let him old geezers who couldn’t beat down a pirate go after the girl cause of their own failures.” *A sparkle glittered in his goggles as he suddenly whipped back his right arm, the Pitch swinging off his arm and stretching far back down the streets of the Shiver-Me-Timbers Town. Babbal saw what was coming but could only watch wide eyed as the arm disappeared off into the distance.
*“Listen up fool, no matter how hard you try, no matter how much you cry, you’re gonna fly!”* The Pitch suddenly whipped back on his right arm as he thrust it forwards in a punch, aiming directly for the chubby face of the marine Officer. 
*“Bye bye!” *As it slammed into his face it almost felt as if the entire island shook. Babbal was sent flying backwards over the water, skimming the surface much like his subordinate. The chubby man disappeared off into the distance, cursing the name Biegebeard and Hornet.

*“Fly like’a Butterfly, Sting like’a… Hornet!”*


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 20, 2011)

Rek was sitting on a bed inside a make-shift tent pitched in between the WG and Ohara camps. His visit to the WG camp was brief since the exploration team was busy in the ruins, but one of the archaeologists did allow him to see a few copies of their work, and even let him see one of the relics they found.

They'd found books. Rare books, made of metal. Exquisite sheets of steel, forged paper-thin were bound in rings of rust-proof metal that's endured the tides for the last 300 years at the very least. The script was an early form of the common language used today, a cake walk for Rek to translate. He literally could see the pages of the translator he'd memorized in a few seconds years ago, when he first ate his devil fruit. 

Nothing really major, just a few story books, an instruction guide on making early cannons, but that all changed when he read  _Clay of my clay_.

It was... unusual. It was a tome of instructions on how to build statues, which isn't really that strange until you got to the part about the Head Words. A scroll was needed, and a priest who knew how to write the Head Words. The priest would write the Head Words in the scroll, place it in a receptacle inside the statue's head... and then it would awaken, and follow the Head Words to the letter. 

"Golems... mere fantasy. Is this what that family is so worried about?" He mumbled. He couldn't be sure though, until he remembered what the pages remember. Closing his eyes, Rek placed an open palm on top of the pages... and remembered.

_"Great priest, they are coming! Please, let us leave!"

"No, not without the tomes! We cannot let them learn our secrets!"

"Then please hurry! Mim'kail has fallen to the enemy, and the Dread Compass hangs upon its palaces!"

"Impossible! Our greatest Atlas Titans protect Mim'kail!"

"The Dread Compass is powerful, great priest! The 'Infernal Champion' fights for these scoundrels!"

"No! If Mim'kail is lost... then our people are doomed."_

When Rek came to, Jun was standing next to him with a claw outstretched. Evil spirits had possessed him and she was going to yank them out from his body, she claimed. He'd learnt that he was in a trance for 2 hours, the longest he'd been in a long time. Nevertheless, what he'd learnt was going to make things a whole lot worse in this island. He put on his coat and left his tent with Jun to see the ruins themselves.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 20, 2011)

*The West Blue...*
Tengu leaned with his back against a tree, snoring, his face tilted downward. His crimson steel buster sword was stabbed into the ground besides him, standing erect like a watchful sentinel. Two assassins quietly crept towards Tengu's position, making not even a sound with their footfalls. One of them wielded a giant claymore across his back, while the other had a katana strapped to his belt. 

The claymore wielding man signaled to his ally. They both fanned out and approached Tengu from the right and left. All the while Tengu continued to snore. Both men drew their swords and prepared to strike. Tengu stirred in his sleep, causing them to pause mid attack. The blind swordsman yawned and tilted his head up. "Huh who's there?" he asked, turning his head about from side to side. 

Tengu's would be attackers tensed up, and froze. They remained silent, locked in their positions, not daring to move a muscle. Tengu just sat where he was, and scratched his head with a confused face. "I must be losing it,"  he muttered to himself. Tengu stood up and uttered another loud yawn, before stretching his back and arms. He then reached for his Buster Sword, briefly turning his back to the two silent assassins. They both eyed each other and nodded wordlessly.  

The assassins dashed past Tengu with blinding speed, the claymore flying towards the back of his neck, and the katana towards his waist.  Everything happened in a blur, and the metallic clang of steel on steel rang out in series of rapid clashes. The two swordsmen slid to a halt in front of Tengu, holding their blades outstretched in front of them. They both stared at each other with stunned expressions, then turned around to face their supposedly blind target. Tengu stood before them, the buster blade in his right hand. Blood dripped off the edge of the dented and cracked blade. The man with the katana uttered a single word...

"How?

"This is where you fall down..." Tengu responded. 

Suddenly their midsections exploded in a spray of blood. The claymore wielding man took two lurching steps towards Tengu before collapsing face first to the ground. The katana wielding man dropped to his knees, clutching his bleeding midsection, and staring at Tengu in wonderment. "It...it's true, so you you really can see."  

Tengu smirked and chuckled lightly under his breath. He unraveled the crimson strip of cloth from around his face, revealing two ghostly white eyes, lifeless orbs that had never possessed the gift of sight. "This was how I was born. Into a world of darkness."   

"Teach me how to fight like you..." 

Tengu cleaned off the bloody edge of his buster blade, and then strapped it to a harness around his back. As he tied the red cloth around his eyes, he tilted his head sideways towards the katana man. "I have no time to teach others, but if you want to fight like me, it's very simple." 

"How?" 

"Cut out your eyeballs and then learn to see with your other senses," Tengu said with a grin, before turning about and heading off down the forest path. Tengu walked with a spring in his step, whistling a tune from his homeland, and enjoying the vibrant sounds and smells around him. Tiny little things that seeing folk took for granted. This was a momentous occasion for Tengu. He had finally outgrown this sea. It was time to head to the Grand Line.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Fall of a Warlord*










​
*Near the ruins if Blizzard Gaol?*

The Black Storm pirates sailed from the battlefield upon the Devils Pride. New statues had been placed on the deck, those of stronger enemies replacing the fallen weaker ones. The deck almost seemed like a graveyard in itself. Ravia D. Tempestade sat upon the stone throne in the centre on his ship, his hand supporting his cheek resting on his arm rest while the other, as always, remained hidden under the large fur black cloak on his shoulders. Thoughts of what occurred ran through his mind, he not only was tracked down by the strange organisation, but also almost had a face off with the most wanted man in the world. Such recognition was not ill placed as he would soon show the World Government, no; the world itself what true despair was. 

  During his silent contemplation one of his crew mates suddenly yelled out from the crows nest while waving his arms down to the rest of the ship, a look of shock on his face. 
?A? metal one manned boat! It can only be one man!? He roared out. Kurosaki glided to the side of the ship to look upon the large metal figure slowly approaching the Devils? Pride. It indeed was the man they suspected, who had come at the request of the Blizzard Gaol dilemma. After hearing the strong enemies who had struck and were escaping from the prison that man could not resist such an opportunity to test his power. Before Kurosaki could speak he heard the words of his Captain say the name on all their tongues. 
*?Mordekaiser?? *The Black Storm pirates flashed their eyes back to see Raiva still in his throne with his inaccessible expression. The small metal ship grew closer and closer, revealing the true glory of the warrior upon the deck holding his large mace over his shoulder.
*?This will be a good test of power.?* Mordekaiser said to himself as he gazed up at the massive ship. 

Before anyone could realize war was declared the Shichibukai leapt from his ship with the assistance of his Devil Fruit and landed on the deck of the Devils Pride, skidding through a number of statues. The Warlord stood facing the sitting Captain across the ship from each other, and as the Black Storm crew went for their weapons they were suddenly halted by seeing a lightly glowing hand raise from Raivas? side.
?Catpain!?? One of the crew mates blurted out but he was quickly silenced by the beautiful Shayina who sat upon the rail of the ship.
?Do not get involved, he?ll kill you too.? She stated simply. The crew took several steps backwards from the upcoming fight and watched in anticipation and concern for their Captain. This man was Mordekaiser, a monster of battle known throughout the sea. While in this throne Raiva glared towards the armored pirate, his murderous intent growing.
*?Raiva D. Tempestade, I couldn?t let you escape the battlefield without proving my power over you?* The Shichibukai said, his voice low, even in a guttural tone. The black coated pirate raised his right hand and pointed it towards the Warlord with his palm facing upwards. To men like this words were pointless, both preferred action over anything. Raiva motioned him to attack with small bring it on movements with his fingers and suddenly like a warrior with no hesitation Mordekaiser fired forward with his club in the air.

*. . . .*​
Many of the statues lay in pieces; even the Captains throne was smashed. The crew of the Black Storm pirates watched wide eyed at the scene before them. The massive metal club went spinning over their heads and twirled into the water as it left a pair of large stone hands. In the centre of the ship Mordekaiser stood mid swing of his massive weapon, now no longer at his fingertips, with Raiva D. Tempestafe behind him, one hand on his back, still glowing as it drained the last essence within the massive Warlord. The Captain slowly moved his hand free from his enemy and began to stride towards the front of the ship while speaking his command. 
_*?Take a picture? and send it to the Marines??*_ His men quickly dashed about to complete the order. The murderous Captain reached the front of his vessel, his dark eyes running over the waves.
*?I ? am the storm that will? consume the seas??*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2011)

Golden Snakes- The Docks-

"DAHIEHIEHIE!!!!" The laugh of a madman echoes through the island, "THE NAME IS KAMA MELO! YOU CAN CALL ME BIG BANG MELO! I'VE COME HERE TO TAKE THIS ISLAND! DAHIEHIEHIE!!!" Melo wore a yellow jacket with white fur ring around the collar, his laugh resembled that of a hyena in a fit of hysterics. "OI! NO ONE IS LOUDER THEN ME! NOT EVEN YOU!" A black haired mans creams at the top of his lungs. "I AM MATSU HATTA!!!!" As he shouts, the sound of electronics turning on screeches. "CAPTAIN~~~ THERE APPEARS TO BE MARINES ON THIS ISLAND!!!" The woman shouts into Melo's ears, even though she's only a few feet away. "ah yes! I See! They must have heard we were coming BWAHAHAHAHAHHA!"

Melo turns to two others, one of whom has yet to even utter a word, his dark eyes look over the island, his black overcoat fluttering with the gentle breeze. "OI! MIKE! How bout we show these fools what they are up against!" Melo lets out a proud scream of joy. "Hmm." Mike nods and aims his rifle into the town. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! The sound echoed through the village, the sound ten times louder then that of a cannon, and the destructive force near equal to one.

"DAHIEHIEHIEHIE! NO ONE CAN STOP THE BIG BANG PIRATES!"

"Shut up!" The voice that calls out was even louder then that of Melo's. "OI! WHO DARES TO BE LOUDER THEN I!? THE BIG BANG MELO!" The pirate looks around the beach to try and find this would be challenger but he sees nothing. "BACK HAND BLOW!" Jinto's body flies out from the sand, the back of his right hand smacking Melo across the face and sending him rolling down the beach. "I'VE GOT THE WORST HANG OVER OF MY LIFE SO SHUT UP YOU BASTARD!" Jinto quickly grabs his head and lets out a groan of pain. "Damn it... the sun is too bright. SUN! TURN YOURSELF OFF!" The Lt. Commander(Though, he still hadn't found out about his promotion) adjusts his sunglasses and lets out a sigh. 

"Where's everyone else?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 20, 2011)

*Impel Down...*

The enormous prisoner held the recently demoted Lt. Raptor up against the wall. The white haired man's entire body fit in his palm with ease, "So...What's your name?" Raptor asks while struggling to escape.

The beast simply glared at him with his bloodlust filled eyes, "Not one for conversation huh? That's fine, we'll talk later on the ship," he slams his leg into his side but there is no reaction. He pauses, tries again, and a again...and a gain, "Ok you're starting to hurt my leg now..."

*"Grrr...."* he begins to tighten his grip around the marine, "Okokokokok, that's enough of that! *Draco*!" his blade on his back transforms into its giant dinosaur form and slams its tail into Wrath, sending him crashing into the prison wall. 

Raptor holds out his hand and catches Draco as he reverts to his blade form, "I'm done messing around, the whole empty boat thing isn't too intimidating, I need a crew. And someone like you would be pretty hard for me to get killed, so you're gona' be part of it."

The man gave Raptor a curious look as he steps forward, *"Crew...?"* Raptor's ears perk up, "Oh so you can speak? That'll make things a lot easier. I'm incharge of a new marine crew, The Storm Chasers. And for some reason I've been sent here to have you join it. Apparently psychopaths make great marines."

The prisoner drifts off for a moment, thinking back to the open sea, traveling on a massive black marine galleon, *"Wrath..."* he says in a raspy tone, *"My name is Wrath, and get me to your ship weakling."*

"Whoa whoa whoa, I'm in charge here newbie," he says strutting towards him, "You'd better learn your-" Wrath grabs him in his grip again, "Place..."

*"When I can't do this to you, you'll be in charge. Bring me to your ship..."* Raptor turns towards the Warden, "I think I'll take this one, I mean, who could deny those puppy dog eyes."

*Atlas Pirates...*

Drake flew into the air and before the literal "mountain of a man" Gluttony, "I took out your errand boy, now give me back my monkey!" 

*"Oh you mean this little one...?"* Gluttony asks, the fat around his neck rippling and releasing Kong from within it, "Kong!"

"This thing probably won't even reach my taste buds..." he glances at the nervous pirate captain, *"But I guess it's worth a shot..."* he says with a vicious grin before sucking in. The monkey is easily over powered by the suction and taken right into the beast's mouth.

Drake's eyes shoot open wide, *"KONG!!!"*

*"Blahahablahaha!"* Drake's entire body engulfs itself in yellow aura and he then launches himself at blinding speeds right into Gluttony's stomach, *"Guh!"* he shouts, a little taken back by the surprise impact.

*"GIVE. HIM. BACK!"* Gluttony smacks Drake down with his gigantic fatty arm. Drake struggles back to his feet from the crater that he resides in. 

He pulls out the final syringe and stabs it into his arm, "I don't remember exactly how I did it last time..." the image of Zane Garrick pops into his head, "That gorilla man that tried to kill Red..."

He clenches his fist, several colors begin to encircle his body, "But here goes nothing!" he clenches his fists tightly and begins to grunt. 

First a coating of yellow aura engulfs him, followed by his green lightning like aura, and then the fearsome and solid red aura, and finally a massive coating of his wild black flame like aura.

The final product is a dark and evil looking  Drake stares up at the beast with no fear in his demonic eyes, *"Interesting, but I don't see how this is going to help you. You're still a bite sized-"*

The next thing he knew he had an enormous red sphere ripping into his gut. As he endured the pain he looked for Drake but he was missing. He looked up and saw the pirate above his head, wielding another sphere, this time one of green energy, *"GIVE HIM BACK!!!"* he shouts in a dark and raspy voice before chucking the sphere right in between Gluttony's eyes.


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The West Blue...*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Matt Roke had docked his ship recently and was exploring the island aimlessly in search of a place to hide from his persecutors when he saw this event happen in the distance. He was amazed at what he just saw, the blindfolded man was very skilled indeed, maybe he could help him.
He approached the man as quickly as his artificial metallic leg could permit him. He was still getting used to walking like this, and the leg was very badly made, he would have to make a better one in the future.

When he reached the blindfolded man he addressed him. "Excuse me, Sir. I just saw the event that happened a while ago, and I must say it was absolutely unbelievable, your skills are unlike anything I have ever seen in my life.". He continued talking, feeling just a little bit awkward. "What I'm trying to say is, I was wondering if perhaps you would consider assisting me, as I am in not exactly the best of situations. You see, approximately a week ago a considerable amount of pirates arrived in my island and proceeded to exterminate everyone, I managed to escape but it seems they have followed me here. I am unsure of their motives, but I am sure they are trying to kill me or something along the lines of that. I would really like to travel with you for a while in order to avoid them."
He then added "Of course, there exists the possibility that I could be of use to you as well, Sir, you see, I am somewhat skilled in navigation, perhaps I could be useful in some way."
He then decided it was time to stop talking, and expected the man's response.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 20, 2011)

*Rufio*

Rufio let out a low whistle as Drake unleashed his transformation "uber-aura" mode. His captain was nothing to mess around with.

Not that he was either. Not anymore. Marines littered the ground around him, bleeding but alive. Rufio calmly wiped down the Yin Katana, the blood staining his white robe. *"Dammit."*

"Murderer!"

Rufio took a step back as a huge sword cleaved through the air in front of him, burying itself in the ground with tremendous force. A rather dainty blode girl was holding it, bleeding and breathing heavily. Her marine uniform had been torn to shreds and was far past any standards of modesty.

Rufio smiled. *"Why hello madame...May I mention that you're looking quite lovely today?"*

"Don't talk to me!" the girl roared. "Murdering, thieving, raping pirate bastard!" She pulled her sword out of the dirt and swung it at Rufio's head. He didn't miss a beat, simply ducked down and watched it sail harmlessly over him. 

*"Ooh, you're a stubborn one. Maybe you haven't noticed how attractive I am."* He waggled his fingers. *"Whadd'ya say? One night you'd never forget?"*

The girl let out a screech of rage and swung the sword at him again. In an instant Rufio had unsheathed the Yin katana and blocked the strike, still smiling. *"Oh come on. You're already dressed for it?"*

"Eat shit!" The girl shouted, pulling back and leaping at him. Rufio shook his head, and his sword began to reflect a non-existent moonlight. Their blades met again, and Rufio focused his thoughts on cold things - ice cream, winter, his cabin. *"I know what this is. We can't have a decent conversation with this giant hunk of metal in between us,"* he said. *"Shatterpoint."* Ice began to form over the girl's blade, and she recoiled, charging forward again as soon as she realized he wasn't attacking her.

Rufio parried the attack, and the girl's blade shattered.

The girl fell to the ground, whimpering, and Rufio sighed, sheathing his katana. *"Done already? Shame. I wonder what Clemens is up to."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*
Rose slammed open the door to the bakery. She stopped at the threshold and gazed with a watery mouth at the all fresh baked goods. A short, heavyset man, wearing a bakers apron, smiled at Rose from behind the front counter. 

"Welcome to the Windmill Bakery. The finest bakery in all of the Grand Line. I'm the owner of this fine establishment. How may I help-"

The owner jumped back in surprise as Rose instantly made a beeline for the baked goods. He blinked rapidly in surprise, as she began stacking anything and everything into her arms, piping hot loaf's of bread, cinnamon rolls, bagels, donuts, and even his award winning chocolate éclairs (she took a lot of those). Rose stuffed half a loaf of bread into her mouth and winked at the man. 

"Dif is goo? Di yu mage id?"  she exclaimed with a mouth full of bread. Translation: _This is good! Did you make it?
_
"Yes I baked all these myself...uh well I assume you will pay for all that?" the owner stated uncertainly. This girl had a strange glint in her eyes that unsettled him. It reminded him of madness. Rose nodded matter of factly at him, almost with an offended face in fact. He was about to ask her just how much money she had, but then another customer approached him. He took his eyes off of Rose for just a few seconds to service the customer, but when he turned back, she was gone. His glasses slid off the bridge of his nose, and he squealed in horror. Half of his goods had been spirited away. Sitting on the counter was a tiny note...

_Treasure IOU

Good for when I find my first treasure, or become Pirate Queen. 

Rose_

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

Hawkins walked up and down the aisles of a high end weapons shop, stocked with nothing but high priced (overpriced in his opinion) and rare items. Something here had drawn him. It was close, he could feel it. As he perused the various whips on display, he spotted Rose through the window. She was floating across the street inside a bubble, seemingly without a care in the world. He noticed that the girl's hands and mouth were coated with crumbs and chocolate frosting. 
*
"SUGAR RUSH!!"* Rose exclaimed joyfully. 

Hawkins shook his head. "I don't want to know..." he mumbled. 

He walked up to the front counter, manned by a roughhouse looking man in his late thirties, smoking a cigar and pretending to read the newspaper (really making sure he didn't try to swipe anything). Hawkins tilted his face up in the air and glanced back and forth, as if he was a bloodhound tracking a scent. The man looked up at him dubiously. "Can I help you?" he asked in a gruff voice. Hawkins nodded. He leaned over the counter and spoke in a low voice. "You wouldn't happen to have a...uh...a devil fruit on the premises?" The surprised look in the man's eyes told Hawkins everything he needed to know. 

"Wait here," he told Hawkins.


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 20, 2011)

Considering that the blindfolded man seemed to be ignoring him, Matt Roke continued:
"I'm sorry, Sir, perhaps it would be correct to introduced myself first. My name is Matt Roke, but most people call me Lefty."
He extended his left hand expecting a handshake or a similar gesture.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Marineford*

*Lysander Sa’lis*​

The dashing blonde marine glided over the deck of his beautiful ship his eyes running over his men whom were sailing her towards the exit of Marineford. His ship remained behind the Dark Justice, which he was fine with, letting Zane take the lead of the trip would stop him slamming tables over his head or biting through metal in rage; whatever a man as mad as that one did. By the doors to the lower quarters the two men draped completely in white stood silently.

Lysanders men saluted him as he made his way down the glorious vessel until the officer stopped dead in his tracks, his eyes widening at the sight of a red head upon his ship saluting him. Slowly leaning back to one of his men he quietly whispered.
“Who is that?” His charming blue gaze remained ahead as she stood there saluting. The marine coughed into his hand.
“Sir, She was sent here… to… look out for you, good will from Commander Zane. Sir” Lysander nodded a few times while considering this. He quickly turned around motioning to a marine who quickly drew a mirror from his belt. After satisfying himself with his beautiful good looks and taking a rose from a pre-prepared selection the Lieutenant prepared his song. 

  The arrogant World Noble strode confidently towards Amelia, offering a rose along with a smile curved up on onside of his lips.
“A pleasure to have such a beauty upon my vessel, fufufu. Perhaps after the mission we could have dinner, my quarter in Marineford are well equipped for entertaining guests.” Lysanders’ marines watched with sparkles in this eyes, their leader was too dashing for them to cope. Of course, they were all idiots. The Blazing Beauty remained up the Dark Justices tail as they made their way towards the destination of the mission.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Syren Island, East Blue...*
> The genuine article, Jessie, nimbly leaped over the outer wall of the shipyards. She was followed closely behind by Jackal, who carried a still snoring Billy over his shoulder.  Jessie glanced back over her shoulder towards the shipyard, clear worry etched on her face for her families safety. Dad had promised he wouldn't put up a fight, and would go peacefully to buy them some time. "The girls should be able to distract the police long enough, and send them on a wild goose chase!" she said breathlessly.
> 
> "What are we gonna do?!" Jessie asked in  concerned voice. She wasn't a pirate like Billy or Jackal. Unlike them she couldn't just simply run off to the next island, and leave her troubles behind with a devil may care grin. Running from the police wasn't normal for her, especially not when you referred to the Police Chief as Uncle Robert.  This was her home, and now her family was in danger.



*Woodpeckers on the run ~ Syren Island, East Blue​*
Jackal sprinted behind Jessie, with a sleeping Billy over his shoulder. The additional weight didn't really bother him, rather Billy's snoring made him question just how carefree his captain actually was. "Hey what exactly is going on? Why are we running?"

At that point Jessie made a left to avoid a police patrol. Jackal understood right away that she didn't wish to fight her way through this one, and wanted to move himself and the red haired captain out of the hot zone. So he remained quiet, as they mostly used dark alleys to move between streets so the attention that they drew was minimal.

Minutes later Jackal and Billy both sat in a small dark room. Billy had a "X" shaped tape stuck to his mouth, so the grown ups could talk about it. "Ok, so can you now tell us what is going on?" Billy looked at beardy and nodded like a little kid. Yosh, why was he out of his bed and not having breakfast with Big Beardy - Joseph?

An old women peeked inside, winking at Jessie once. The old smiling woman was a friend of the Roseo family. She didn't believe that the little Jessie, who she knew since she was born would do such a thing. "Don't worry honey, they won't find you here." The old lady would soon leave the trio to themselves.

"Thanks Baba-chan... Syren Island is in an uproar, everyone thinks that you stole all the islands money!" Jessie slightly raised her tone, an obvious concern in her voice. "Ara but but but we were singing all night!" Smacking Billy on the head once, so he would stay quiet, Jackal looked at him, puzzled. "The little goof ball is _*right*_, how did they actually come to us as the culprits?"

Jackal was rather interested in the answer to this one. He did drink a bit last night, but he knew exactly what he did, and what he didn't. And robbing an entire island, he would remember something like that. Billy rocked back and forth as he listened to Jessie. They would get to the bottom of this, no one out there would dare to say that Billy and his buddies were bad kiddies, they were good kiddies. and they almost never stoled anything. Well aside from lollypops and sweets, and that was obviously Billy but in small measures.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill Town*

*Sandrei*​

The crew had separated into the town to gather what they needed, some together and others off getting lost. Sandrei moved off alone to gather the materials he needed to put together a ship as quickly as possible as well as find himself a change of clothes. As he made his way through the town the eyes of the folk gazed up at him in confusion and awe, a Fishman casually making his way down the street was a rare sight indeed. However it was quickly put together he had come along with the rest of the strange folk in town. Sandrei did not mind nor pay much heed to those that stared at him.

 After peering into the clothes stores he was quickly to realise there were no clothes that would respectively fit him he decided to make do with what he could find. He swiped a large dulled yellow Curtain from a shop window and turned it into a makeshift coat and cloak to wear over his shoulders and to cover most his form. It was not amazing but it would do. He also caught sight of Rose sprinting out of one of the stores herself covered in food. A smirk touched his lips at the sight before he continued on.

Sandrei finally found what he was after, the nearby lumberjacks. A forestry sat unattended with various logs and wooden structures cut down. 
*?Well, I am a pirate?* He said jokingly as he began lifting the trees onto his shoulders as well as paints and various construction tools. He looked like a one man tram carrying all the materials for building. Before anyone could see him he jogged off to the coast where he would put the ship together overnight. Something that screamed out adventure, excitement; The Phoenix Pirates.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
 After defeating the marines on the dock of Shiver-Me-Timbers Island and making a hasty retreat before the rest showed up the Smiling Bear sailed humbly over the waters. Shenya placed herself against the rails, specks of water hitting her face and the wind causing her hair to dance. The feeling was amazing, sailing was thrilling; everything seemed brighter. She flashed her gaze back to the helm to see Hornet steering the ship though he was not occupied enough to avoid giving her a grin in return. She waved happily before skipping over to him.

?So where is this island, is it far?? Shenya asked with a warm smile on her lips. The dark skinned pirate shook his head as he powered his vessel forwards. 
?Not too far at all, have you there in a night, at most two, cool?? He asked with a hint of his rapping rhymes in his words. Even as he spoke normally it sometimes got through yet after what he had done for her Shenya had learnt to live with such terrible rapping. 
?I must admit, I am nervous? to finally chase after my dream? Hornet placed a hand on the top of her head and gave it a ruffle.
?You?re gonna be a blast, don?t let nerves bring you down.? The pair continued to chat into the night until Shenya made her way below deck to catch up on some rest. Hornet remained above as he sailed his ship. The company while sailing had certainly been fun, when usually he would go to an island and start a party to end up leaving the next day. Maybe it was time for a new crew; it had certainly been a long time since ?that time?.

  Day broke over the horizon allowing the silhouette of an island in the distance to come into view. Shenya tiredly waddled onto deck from below to see a fast asleep Captain at the helm. She blinked in shock at first before running over to wake him with a playful push.
?Hornet! I can see it, I think we?re close!? Hornet grumbled as he used the helm for support, stirring awake to gaze ahead at the island in the distance. The snow still fell over the islands contents, but the signs of life were obvious, with ships around the island fishing. It was a nicely kept place with a much kinder populace as well as being under the protection of a rather honourable pirate. Hornet grinned and thrust his hand into the air.
?Awww~right! Lets buckle the belt and ride on through!? Shenya ignored the lack of sense he made and thrust her own hand into the air mimicking him. The two grinned happily as the Smiling Bear stormed towards the Island known as White Haven, where one girl would find the door to her dream, but one man would face an unexpected situation.

*Arc I end*

*Arc II Begin ~ The Survival of the Fittest*


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2011)

*Staz*

It was hot...really really hot, those were the thoughts of the black-haired man who was trying to cool himself a little by wearing only his underpants and the brecelets on his right wrist"Man...it´s hot! i would like to find a damn island soon, at least there will be trees for me to relax under it´s shadow"he said with his tongue out of his mouth, a lot of sweat covering his body"At least I am not in that little boat without food...I would be pissed in that situation"he stated and sat on a chair that was on the deck of the ship.

It had been two days since Staz "borrowed" the little ship from that squad of marines, he wasn´t sure of what his next destination was so the expression "I´ll go wherever the wind takes me" came to his mind and that was the reason why he was still in the middle of the sea suffering from the hot.It wasn´t long until the sun was covered by the clouds, something that made Staz glad for the first time in days. The wind began to blow stronger and the weather slowly became cold"W-wait it´s cold! what the hell?!"he wondered while embracing himself trying to warm his body, he always loved the cool climate but this was extreme.Suddenly something white fell on his nose"What´s this?...Snow?"he asked confused, some minutes passed with the guy still wondering what the hell was happening until more snow began to fall"M-more snow....what the f*** if it was hot as the hell some minutes ago!"he said as his body felt the cold wind; taking the binoculars he looked around until he saw it....a winter island.

Staz smiled at what his destination seemed to be, something inside told him that it was going to be interesting"looks interesting"he said but then the cold breeze touched his body"D-Damn! I- ineed something warm to wear"he said shaking from the cold.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 20, 2011)

*Battle of the Musicians! Ken vs. ?Deaf? Mike!*
Vibrations echoed through the island as two furious musicians clashed with each other. Ken jumped into the air, ?Sonic Boom!? He shouted, slamming his feet into the air multiple times. He used time to boost himself so that he was high in the sky. His glasses shining due to the sun beaming directly down on his glasses, Ken brings his leg down towards Mike. The musician gritted his teeth and spun around with the guitar in his hand, slamming it into Ken and knocking him back. He skidded across the ground, looking up at Mike. He then got into a fighting stance, ?Hmph.? Ken said. He starts to move his arm, but suddenly a tune begins to play?












Music erupted out of Mike?s guitar and the musician started tapping his foot, matching it with his music. Ken raised an eyebrow. Last time the guitarist had started playing a song, he blanked out. He had no idea what to expect. Suddenly, a bullet shoots past him, drilling a hole though a tree. Ken looked at the tree and then at Mike, smoke coming out of the man?s guitar. *?Sound Bullet.?* He stated, quietly.

Ken doesn?t know exactly how to respond, but he clenches his fist, ?Sound is my thing, buddy? I don?t know how you did that, but I?ll find out!? He shouted, charging at the white-haired man. Mike started to string his guitar, once again, sound bursting from it once more, this time a different song entirely. This one more powerful and threatening, ?I call This one; Writhe in Pain.!? Mike announced. 












The sound from Mike?s guitar took the shape of a sword and as Ken raised his hands to shield himself, he is knocked back by the impact. He grits his teeth, falling to the ground, ?Damn it?? He said, coughing out blood. Mike looked down at him with cold eyes, ?Not impressive? This match will go the same way it did last time if you continue along this path.? Ken rolled his eyes, barely, and magically through all the pain. ?You were a lot quieter last time.? Mike smiles, ?Things change.? The song starts again, an invisible blade being created again, hanging about Ken?s head like the axe of an executioner about to kill a wanted man. However, when the blade came down? 

Mike?s song played, but in reverse, backwards. His eyes widened as a powerful explosion knocks him back and on his butt. He wipes dust from his eyes to see what happens and there, Ken is standing over here. ?W-what happened?? Mike asked. Ken chuckled, cracking his knuckles, ?I told you earlier that sound is my thing? I simply listened and played it back, but in reverse.? He stated, grinning from ear to ear. Mike?s eyes bulge and Ken pointed at him, ?I?ve discovered your technique?? He muttered towards the man, *?Sound Bullet!?* He shouted. 

*Marco?s clash with Donnie Farlow!*
Marco raced around the marine base in search of his opponent, the bragging Donnie Farlow. His body still hurt from the man?s previous attack. His mind echoed back to his aptly named, Shock Treatment! ?I wont fall for that trick again.? Marco stated. He would?ve simply stopped searching for him, but he couldn?t exactly. Donnie would surely attack him if he lowered his guard. SO he ran through halls, with his swords out in case of a surprise attack.

?How annoying?? He muttered, bursting into a new hallway. The darkness of the hallway cast nearly everything in shadow. He stopped running and also lowered his arms. His eyes scanned the hallway and he starts to shout, ?Come out wherever the fuck you are!? Marco walked through the halls in search of his illusive enemy. He sighed though when Donnie didn?t come out. ?This is really starting to piss me off?? His blades began to glow with the elemental power of shadow and fire and he raises them, he?ll cut through the entire building if he must.

*?Devil G-? *He stops though, when he sees a cackling shadow. ?Follow me!? The shadow shouted. Marco gritted his teeth, he recognized the voice indeed. It was that pompous jackass, Donnie. ?Come here you little coward! I?ll cut you in half!? He roared, running after the shadow, who simply slipped around the corner. Marco was quick to turn the corner, ?You?re not going to escape this time!? He yelled, however, as he entered the hallway, across it was Donnie standing with a cocky grin on his face. 

?I?ve got you!? Marco announced, pointing Kageken at Donnie. ?No, no, pirate? It is me who has you!? Donnie said, gesturing to the walls of the hallway which had been covered in shadow, but now were revealed. Many hoses were set up, along with buckets. Marco?s eyes widen, ?Not this shit again!? He yelled, trying to get away, but Donnie presses a button and yells, ?*Shock Treatment: Inside Edition!? *The gel was shot at him like powerful cannons and Marco screams as he is shocked by the glowing, green, gel. He fell to the ground. 

Donnie grinned, ?What?s wrong? Can?t take a second dose of Shock Treatment!? Marco however pushed himself to his feet, ?Listen here you little arrogant piece of shit. I?ve been through hell and I?m not going to allow some nasty eel slime to slow me down! The same applies to you!? He yelled, pushing out of the gel, even though his skin was burnt badly. Donnie?s eyes were wide, ?He still is able to move after two shots of my Shock Treatment?? 

Still in shock, he fails to notice Marco swinging his swords at him before it is too late. *?Tail of Flame!?* Fire shot out of Kasaiken in the form of a fiery whip which wrapped around Donnie?s torso. It burnt through his clothing and the marine yells out in pain, Marco grinned, though. ?How do you like a dose of your own medicine!? Even though he is screaming in pain, Donnie looks down at the clicker in his hand and squeezes it. *?War Land!? *

Explosives in the wall go off causing the room to collapse and Marco?s concentration is lost. The fire slides away, just as quickly as it came. Marco falls through the floor, hitting the base of the building hard. He peered up, ?Damn it!? He then hopped to his feet as the rest of the building began to collapse, barely making it out. He rolled and got back up, ?Hopefully it killed that annoying bastard?? He muttered his body sore from the battle. However, this was form from the truth. *?Dust Storm!?* Donnie shouted from somewhere and fans were activated, pushing the dust created by the collapsing building around the battlefield, obscuring Donnie?s vision.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 20, 2011)

*Enter the Demon Cat of East Blue!*
Things in East Blue were rather troublesome nowadays. A number of rookies from the area had achieved notoriety most recently. It seemed as if the weakest sea was attempting to become the strongest. However, until it could make that transformation, North Blue remained the strongest. That was where the Devil King and the Emperor had come from. So you could imagine the interest it held for bounty hunters trying to make a successful name for them in the world. In a bar in the East Blue, a stranger wearing an odd-looking cat suit was reading the papers, learning about the most recent activities of the world?s famous pirates. 

His face was covered by the newspaper so we could not truly see who he was. He put down the newspaper, but his face was still covered by the hood of his cat suit. He finally spoke, ?Do you serve?? He muttered, voice raspy, as if he was dehydrated. ?Milk-meow!? The man in the cat-suit asked, pulling down the hood from his shoulders. Whiskers were the first thing to be seen, then slit-like eyes, and a feline face. ?WHAT THE HELL!? Everyone in the bar asked, pulling out their guns and pointing it at the strange talking cat. He looked at them stupidly and then says, ?What-meow?? I just asked for milk-meow.? The people?s jaws dropped. So they weren?t just drunk and their really was a talking cat in their bar! 

?WHAT KIND OF BAR SERVES MILK!? Someone shouted. The cat shrugged, ?One who doesn?t serve milk I guess-meow.? He stated, simply, causing somebody to crash from the sheer idiocy behind the respond. ?OUT!? The bartender shouted, not interested in having a talking cat in his bar, staring off all of his customers. It was simply bad for business. The cat shrugged and stood up, walking towards the door and pulling his hood over his head, to hide his face. As he left, he says, ?What strange people-meow?? More people crash into the wooden floor. 

This talking cat was known as Katsuo, a traveling bounty hunter on a quest to become the strongest swordsman in the world. To pass the time and test his strength, he went after pirates. He also got money to buy milk, but apparently, the people around here weren?t kind to talking cats. ?The bastards-meow?? He said. He was tired and hadn?t drank anything for days, so he needed milk, or else he?d be low on power. ?Hmm~ I need a solution-meow.? He sees a little girl walking and licking a lollipop. 

Katsuo looked quickly to see if the girl?s parents were around, he then tapped her on the shoulder. The girl turned around still licking her lollipop, ?Yes, mister?? He dug in his pocket for about seven beri and pulled it out. ?Do me a favor and buy me some milk-meow.? He said, with his raspy voice. Surprisingly the girl wasn?t scared and took Katsuo?s beri, skipping off. ?What a nice girl-meow?? Katsuo stated. Five minutes passed and the girl emerged from the store? with no milk. Instead, she was now licking two lollipops. She walked over to Katsuo and said, ?Thanks for the money, mister!? She then laughed, having swindled a talking cat. 

Katsuo runs over to the girl, ?Give me back my money-meow!? He yelled at the girl. She stuck her tongue out at Katsuo, though. ?Nope.? Katsuo?s eyes narrow, ?GIVE ME BACK MY MONEY-MEOW!? He yelled, a sweat tic appearing above his head. The girl started to cry, dropping her lollipops. ?I-I?m sorry!? She said, barely able to get it out. People started to gather around to see what was going on. Katsuo rubbed the back of his head, embarrassed by this incident. ?P-please don?t cry, little girl? I?m sorry.? The girl, however, continued to cry. 

?HEY, WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? Someone yelled. Katsuo turned his head to see a big muscular man running over, ?THAT?S MY DAUGHTER!? He yelled, swinging at Katsuo. Katsuo simply dodged, taking a step back. The man was strong, but uncoordinated. Yet, he still didn?t want a fight. ?I suggest you calm down, sir. This was just a mishap you s-? He was cut off as the man yelled, ?MISHAP MY ASS!? And suddenly, Katsuo?s tail emerges from his coat and wrapped around the sword on his back. The cat swordsman raised one leg, and balanced himself on one foot while his tail held the sword in a defensive position. The man raised an eyebrow, but he was too angry to think rationally. 

He tried to punch at Katsuo and the cat says, *?Tiger Pounce!?* The pushes off the ground and cuts through the man?s body. He hit the ground and Katsuo sheathed his sword. ?I?m sorry, mister?? He then stooped to the ground and dug in his pocket, taking some of his beri. ?YOU?RE A THIEF TOO!? Someone in the background shouted. Katsuo shrugged, ?I am what I am?? He then ran off and as he did, he sighed, ?Can?t a cat just get some milk??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 20, 2011)

InoxFy said:


> Matt Roke had docked his ship recently and was exploring the island aimlessly in search of a place to hide from his persecutors when he saw this event happen in the distance. He was amazed at what he just saw, the blindfolded man was very skilled indeed, maybe he could help him.
> He approached the man as quickly as his artificial metallic leg could permit him. He was still getting used to walking like this, and the leg was very badly made, he would have to make a better one in the future.
> 
> When he reached the blindfolded man he addressed him. "Excuse me, Sir. I just saw the event that happened a while ago, and I must say it was absolutely unbelievable, your skills are unlike anything I have ever seen in my life.". He continued talking, feeling just a little bit awkward. "What I'm trying to say is, I was wondering if perhaps you would consider assisting me, as I am in not exactly the best of situations. You see, approximately a week ago a considerable amount of pirates arrived in my island and proceeded to exterminate everyone, I managed to escape but it seems they have followed me here. I am unsure of their motives, but I am sure they are trying to kill me or something along the lines of that. I would really like to travel with you for a while in order to avoid them."
> ...





InoxFy said:


> Considering that the blindfolded man seemed to be ignoring him, Matt Roke continued:
> "I'm sorry, Sir, perhaps it would be correct to introduced myself first. My name is Matt Roke, but most people call me Lefty."
> He extended his left hand expecting a handshake or a similar gesture.


Tengu sighed and shook his head with disappointment. He wasn't ignoring this fellow. Tengu was simply eavesdropping on two girls making out, about half a mile away from their bedroom window. It was just getting to the good part, but then this guy totally ruined the moment. _What a buzzkill._ Tengu shook the man's hand left hand. A peculiar custom, he thought. Tengu wondered what was wrong with his right. He also noticed that the man had a peculiar gait. The vibrations that his right foot made, were noticeably heavier then his left foot.  

"Lefty huh? Well my name's Tengu Midomaru. Some call me the Blind Demon, but usually only if you have the misfortune of being on the receiving end of my Buster Blade." 

Tengu considered Matt's story, and his proposal, both the pro's and con's. Since Tengu had parted ways with his last crew, he had soured on the whole concept of joining with others, and true to form Tengu had regained his lost form. He was still laid back for the most part, and always the ladies man for sure, but now there was an edge to him that hadn't been there before. The only downside to being a lone wolf was that Tengu had been forced to rely on bumming rides from other sailors to make his way from island to island. As much as Tengu prided himself on being able to fight as well as any sighted person, there were just certain things that a blind man, even a superhuman one, couldn't do. He simply was useless out on the open water, which muddled his inner sonar sense. He had tried once to make his own way, and ended up almost sailing into the Calm Belt, a very hairy experience to say the least. 

"Those two guys who attacked me were part of some weird organization, the Makaoku, or something like that," Tengu said. He explained to Matt how they were trying to recruit him. Tengu had politely refused, but they didn't seem to take too well to being told no. Ever since they had been sending various flunkies to take him out. As Tengu finished his story, he came to his decision. 

"As for those pirates who are chasing you Lefty, well that's really none of my business, just as my problem isn't your business either. But I'll help you deal with them in exchange for you helping me get to the next island."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 20, 2011)

The wind blew gently as Freyr and Rex neared each other. “So, You’ve come back, but more than that…. You’ve destroyed part of what I hold dear.” Freyr grits his teeth as he speaks, a vein near his temple begins to throb with anger. “You’ve taken my pride.” Rex responds, “But more than that, you have taken the one thing I hold dearest in this world Freyr. For that, I cannot forgive you.”  Rex spoke in a town that was soft, yet authoritative, his body uncharacteristically loose and slouched. 

  “You forget how I bested you last time… With this, you have given me ammo enough to best you a hundred times more!” Freyr charges forward, but Rex is unmoving, he stands still in his spot as the Anti-Pirate member gains ground. Freyr pulls back his arm and prepares to give Rex a hit unlike what he received before, yet, the captain does not move…

  “DO SOMETHING YOU COWARD!” Freyr’s fist is mere inches from Rex’s face before he moves his head to the left, tilting it enough to avoid the attack. “When did he get such-““King’s punch.” Rex’s right arm impacts Freyrs left side, small bits of saliva come from Freyrs mouth as he pulls himself away. “What… What is this strength…? He, he did not possess this power last time.” 

“Abyss Strike…” Freyrs eyes widened as he sees the pirate captain crouch down and pull his right fist back so that its even with his waist, Rex’s left hand extends forward with his palm facing outwards… “That’s the attack he used the last time… I should be able to withstand it!” Freyr took his own crouching stance in order to absorb the impact from Rex’s punch. “LEVEL 3!” Rex Blasts forward, his fist connecting with Freyr’s gut and sending the man flying back twenty feet into a building. 


  Rex slowly drops his extended right arm and stands up properly. “We, as a crew… Are terrible when we first begin a fight… My brother and I, we have very little battle experience, in fact, up until I left to become a pirate I’d never been in a real fight. So… I thank you, for giving me the chance to learn my short comings as a captain and as a fighter. For that, I will defeat you quickly and allow your pride to remain intact.”


Rex stands outside the building as dust blows in the wind, clearing itself from blocking his sight. Inside the building and all around the town, it is silent. Rex can't hear anything but the sound of his own heartbeat... "Y...You truly believe... The words you speak?" Freyr stepped out of the building hunched over, gripping the doorway to help him stand. "YOU ARE A FOOL! THOSE WHO DO NOT WORK HARD! THOSE WHO THINK THAT FIGHTING FOR YOUR BELIEFS IS SOME KIND OF A GAME! THEY HAVE NO PLACE IN THIS WORLD!"


Freyr screams into the air, veins popping out on his neck and his hand gripping the doorway tighter. "Do you think i sat by and did nothing when pirates attacked my village day in and day out!? I fought! I stood up and trained till my fists bled! Yet you! Who have been in a handful of fights have the nerve to thank me!? YOU ARE NOT A WARRIOR FIGHTING FOR YOUR BELIEFS! YOU DO NOT FIGHT FOR YOUR PRIDE! YOU MOCK THE PRIDE OF THOSE WHO LOST THEIR LIVES FIGHTING FOR THEIR DREAMS!"


Rex merely nods. "I have no experience in battle, not compared to you. But still, i will fight for my pride, I will fight to attain what it is i seek..." "And what do you seek!? What can a filthy pirate like you want so badly in this world you would harm innocent civilians! Fame!? Fortune!? You will never see any of that!" Rex shakes his head... "No, what i seek, is truth, What i seek is the sun that rises above the ocean every morning, what i seek is the smell of the sea... What i seek, IS TRUE FREEDOM!" Rex clenches his fist and holds it into the air. 



"What i seek, is the freedom to go from island to island, To be what i want to be! to do what i wish to do! I see Freedom! I seek Adventure! I want to become the more free in this world and for that i must fight! tooth and nail, i must crawl across the desert called destiny and shatter the worlds notions of what they believe is freedom! I AM REX HARSHLAND AND I WILL BE THE PIRATE KING!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 20, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron.....*
_A weak prior to what is going on now, the Xtreme Marine Squadron had taken on a rigorous mission to free captured Kings, Queens and noblemen from a ruthless group of pirates. The Marines successfully infiltrated the cruise ship and engaged in battle with the troublesome pirates. The result finished in Justice prevailing over evil. The Marines defeated the pirates and rescued the captured royalty. Shortly afterwards, the crew received another mission detailing a confrontation with a rising rookie crew called the Devil Kings Pirates. They're currently terrorizing a town known as Topsville in the Grand Line. It was then that the XMS set out for the island, prepared to dish out yet another example of Justice._

*Here and now.......*
"Is this crazy ass island......moving?!" Lucio questioned as the Xtreme Marine Squadron began their walk into town. Topsville was infamous for the island's peculiar formation. The island would sometimes tilt or sway, causing everyone on the island to move with it. However, the residents adapted to such behavior. They used special cement to anchor their houses to the ground when the ground decided to be emotional.

"Yeah, I've heard about this place before." Serena said as she was now standing sideways because of the island.

"This is pretty awesome...." Lucio remarked as he let himself slide in the other direction because of the tilting.

Up ahead, shrill cries of agony could be heard in the town. Fires could be seen as well as numerous explosions. "That most be the Doodoo King Pirates!!!" Lucio exclaimed as he charged in that direction.

Serena looked at the sky with an uneasy expression. Dark clouds started rolling in and the sea looked as if it was in limbo. This is going to be one crazy day.


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu sighed and shook his head with disappointment. He wasn't ignoring this fellow. Tengu was simply eavesdropping on two girls making out, about half a mile away from their bedroom window. It was just getting to the good part, but then this guy totally ruined the moment. _What a buzzkill._ Tengu shook the man's hand left hand. A peculiar custom, he thought. Tengu wondered what was wrong with his right. He also noticed that the man had a peculiar gait. The vibrations that his right foot made, were noticeably heavier then his left foot.
> 
> "Lefty huh? Well my name's Tengu Midomaru. Some call me the Blind Demon, but usually only if you have the misfortune of being on the receiving end of my Buster Blade."
> 
> ...



"I will gladly facilitate your transportation to the next island." Matt said enthusiastically. "The only inconvenience resides in that the docks are probably going to be overran by pirates intending to terminate my vital functions in the near future."


Matt was amazed at how Tengu was able to hold his own so well without any sight, he probably had a lot of experience recognizing the environment using his other senses.
He was not sure where Tengu intended to go next, but any place was fine. It's not as if he had any specific destination, he didn't really have anywhere to go now that his home was completely destroyed. Maybe if he was lucky and his skills proved useful Tengu would let him stick around for a while.

"If we intend to depart from this island, we must do so posthaste. When I arrived the pirate ship that was following me was a considerable distance away, but if we take into consideration the direction of the wind and favorable atmospheric conditions, I would be surprised if it takes them any more than an hour to reach the docks. If we depart immediately there is a small, small probability that we can evade them.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 20, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*

Dapped placed his bag on the beach. He reached inside and picked up a large typewriter, which he could somehow fit inside the bag, and even carry around with him. "I'm going to be here, continuing my current novel. You can all head on without me." He started typing away. 

Ten walked along with the others, but lost sight of Rose. She turned around and saw Ursla heading another way. Ten quietly followed behind Ursla as she headed into town for some new clothes. 

"Excuse me." Ten spoke up, causing Ursla to jump. "Jeez, could you let me know next time you decide to stalk me?" 

"I apologize. It's just...well, you seem pretty knowledgeable when it comes to fashion, and I'd like something new to wear. I've been wearing this same outfit for longer than I can recall is all." Ten said meekly.

Ursla stared with one eyebrow raised for a moment. "Oh, well then you're talking to the right girl."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2011)

*Windmill Town...*
Rose slowly hovered across the sidewalk, sitting Indian style within a large bubble, her belly full and a content smile on her face. She drew curious, and even suspicious stares from the various townsfolk and tourists, but Rose was fairly oblivious to most of it. Eventually the bubble popped of its own accord, making a whooshing sound as a gust of wind expelled her back to the sidewalk. Rose landed on her feet, and prepared to make another bubble, but then she noticed the sign atop the nearby shop. 

*Madam Ophelia's Salon and Day Spa
Limited time only: Free Makeovers in honor of our tenth anniversary!*

Rose looked down at her attire, a worn out sleeveless gray t-shirt, and battered denim shorts. These were the exact same clothes she had worn from the Bridgetop Country in the East Blue, all the way to the Blizzard Gaol. "Looks fine to me," she said with a shrug. Suddenly a tall woman grabbed her by the hand. Rose looked up at the woman with surprise. "Huh?" 

She was middle aged, but still retained a very youthful face. Her hair, a light shade of brown, was done up in a fancy style, and she wore a long flowing black dress that ran down to her ankles. The woman waggled her well manicured index finger at Rose in a reproving manner. "A proper young lady should not be dressed like some filthy street urchin. Oh and look at your grimy face!" The woman closely studied Rose's lightly freckled face and auburn hair. "Yes I think I can do something with you. I do rather like a challenge. I am Lady Ophelia, the owner of this magnificent establishment. I have been turning ducklings into swans for the past ten years!" Rose stared at the salon with an unimpressed face. Nonetheless she smiled at the woman and introduced herself. "My name's Rose, Phoenix D. Rose." 

"Well Rose would you like to impress all the boys?" 

Rose thought it over. She could already beat up all the boys she knew. "Nope."

"Haven't you ever been in love?" 

"Yup." 

"Ah young love," Madam Ophelia declared in a wistful tone. "Who's the lucky young man?" 

Rose suddenly took on a heroic pose and shot her right fist into the air. *"I'M IN LOVE WITH ADVENTURE!!!!!!" *

Ophelia frowned slightly. This was definitely going to be a challenge. "Would you like a free makeover my dear?" 

"Uh..."

"WONDERFUL LET'S GET STARTED!!"  

_Elsewhere..._
Hawkins stared with fascination at the devil fruit contained within the small iron chest. It was bright red, in the shape of an apple. He carefully studied the swirling patterns, and tried to match the pattern with the catalog of devil fruits contained within his mind, acquired though over a decade of rigorous study that made him tops in the field of Devil Fruit research.  Hawkins nodded thoughtfully and then looked up at the weapons shop owner. "How did you come by this?" 

"None of your fuckin business stranger," the owner replied smartly. "So do you want to buy it or not?" 

"Well sadly I don't have 150 million Beli lying around," Hawkins said with mock disappointment. "However I'm curious, why haven't you found a buyer yet?" 

The man shrugged. "To be honest, I wanted to keep it for myself, but I haven't had the guts to eat it." 

Hawkins glanced at the various whips contained on a rack on the wall, and then at the devil fruit. A smile appeared on his face. "Sir, I have a proposition." 

"I'm listening."

"What if I told you that I could combine this devil fruit with one of your fine weapons, thus creating a new weapon the likes of which you have never seen in your life."

"I'd say you're full of shit."  

A mischievous light appeared in Hawkins eyes. "Wanna bet?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 21, 2011)

The ruins looked just like any other ruin would if it were on the surface, which to Rek was extremely fascinating. The books he could understand surviving, but the structure itself? Unlikely. Still, time has done a number on this underground temple, and there were many portions that had either eroded, fallen off, or reduced to lumps of clay. 

Rek could see the WG team busy at work with their dig, and to the far end of the site the Ohara team was, for some reason, celebrating. 

"Lucky bastards." Mumbled a young man inspecting a crudely made vase the WG team just unearthed. "Looks like they found another of the statues."

"And what exactly is the significance of these statues?"

"Nothing we know, but the place is littered with them, though  most of the statues have broken apart. For some reason that bitch keeps finding all the complete ones" The young man stopped himself too late, realizing that he'd been firing his mouth off without his control. He placed the vase on a sheet of white cloth and turned to speak with the purple-suited man and his scary but scantily dressed female companion.

"My name is Rek. I was sent by the WG to assess the dig's progress. This is my guardian, Jun." Rek nodded to Jun and shook the man's hand.

"Pich Narwhal, sir. I'm the second-in-command, as it were, to Head Archaeologist Blict."

"Ah. Well then, Pich." Rek flashed a smile,the kind eager businessmen gave each other on their first day to work. "Could you tell me where Head Archaeologist Blict is?"

"In the lower chambers."

Rek wasn't surprised. Of course there'd be a lower chamber intact, any idiot who knew a thing about digging long lost ruins would. "Take me to him."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2011)

InoxFy said:


> "I will gladly facilitate your transportation to the next island." Matt said enthusiastically. "The only inconvenience resides in that the docks are probably going to be overran by pirates intending to terminate my vital functions in the near future."
> 
> 
> Matt was amazed at how Tengu was able to hold his own so well without any sight, he probably had a lot of experience recognizing the environment using his other senses.
> ...


Tengu shrugged at the mention of pirates.  If they got  in his way, then he'd simply remove them, as he did all other obstacles. He could also use some more practice to hone his skills. Tengu wanted to be at his sharpest when he got to the Grand Line. He regarded Matt and slowly tilted his head towards the coast. He could smell the salt sea breeze even this far out. Somewhere out there was his goal. "I'm headed to the Grand Line. The island I need to reach is called Marauders Cove." 

Known as the "Gateway to the Grand Line", Marauders Cove was the island where all the pirates gathered to prepare for their final push into the Grand Line, basically the equivalent of Loguetown in the East Blue. It was a very dangerous place, and exactly where Tengu needed to be before making his way up Reverse Mountain. 

Tengu smirked at Matt, and patted the handle of his buster blade. "And if those pirates are waiting at the docks, then they'll quickly regret their decision." The blind swordsman waved Matt on. "You can lead the way. I don't have a very good sense of direction."


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 21, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu shrugged at the mention of pirates.  If they got  in his way, then he'd simply remove them, as he did all other obstacles. He could also use some more practice to hone his skills. Tengu wanted to be at his sharpest when he got to the Grand Line. He regarded Matt and slowly tilted his head towards the coast. He could smell the salt sea breeze even this far out. Somewhere out there was his goal. "I'm headed to the Grand Line. The island I need to reach is called Marauders Cove."
> 
> Known as the "Gateway to the Grand Line", Marauders Cove was the island where all the pirates gathered to prepare for their final push into the Grand Line, basically the equivalent of Loguetown in the East Blue. It was a very dangerous place, and exactly where Tengu needed to be before making his way up Reverse Mountain.
> 
> Tengu smirked at Matt, and patted the handle of his buster blade. "And if those pirates are waiting at the docks, then they'll quickly regret their decision." The blind swordsman waved Matt on. "You can lead the way. I don't have a very good sense of direction."



Matt was surprised upon hearing Tengu's intended destination. He wondered for a second what would be his motives for going to such a dangerous place. Most like he was headed there in search of the One Piece, why else would anybody want to go there?
He decided the best course of action was no to inquire Tengu about his motives and just go with it.

"Marauder's Cove, eh? Very well. It's not a particularly distant location, so assuming we don't encounter any inconveniences while navigating we should be disembarking there in a relatively short time frame. The duration of the trip might be reduced if we are fortunate enough to experience favorable weather." They started walking towards the docks, while Matt was droning on and on about the atmospheric conditions and whatnot.

...

Soon they arrived to the docks, only to encounter Matt's previous ship completely destroyed and on fire.
Upon closer inspection, there was a pirate ship anchored nearby with a flag Matt recognized immediately. Several pirates were walking around the docks inquiring the townspeople in a threatening manner, probably about Matt's whereabouts.
Matt then addressed his new acquaintance. "Err... Tengu... about those pirates I told you about earlier..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 21, 2011)

*Woodpecker Pirates/Syren Island...*
Jessie clenched her fists in anger. The answer was obvious. Only one man was greedy enough to ruin the economy and pin the blame on someone else. She looked towards Billy and Jackal, her expression one of simmering rage. "It had to be Mayor Sully. Ever since he was elected Mayor things have gotten worse. My father always told me that he was no good."   Jessie cracked her knuckles. It was time to get serious. "I think it's time you guys know something about me," Jessie told Billy and Jackal. She closed her eyes and focused on each of her clones. 

*"Clone Clone Return!" *


Suddenly her body began to waver rapidly back and forth, as if out of focus. 

_With J2..._
J2 slowly backed away into a dead end alleyway. The Marines boxed her in and cautiously approached her as if she was a dangerous animal. Without warning, J2's body dissipated into thin air, leaving the Marines stupified. 

_J3..._
The gluttonous clone hid in a discreet corner of the shipyards, munching on giant size cookie. She could hear the police getting close. A second later, she was gone. 

_J4..._
J4 stood over two downed Marines. She felt a twinge in her stomach, and smiled before disappearing. 

_J5..._
J5 visibly trembled as she was put in cuffs, and escorted away by the plice. She was filled with fear, but not for long. 

_J6..._
J6 slept in a lavish queen sized bed. She was blissfully unaware of the chaos in the shipyards. A sharp twinge in her stomach caused her to sit up bolt right. She felt herself losing focus. "NOT NOW!!!" she screamed.

_With Jessie... _
Jessie's body stopped wavering. Her closed eyes flickered rapidly back and forth, as days worth of memories came flooding into her brain; a new sword technique that J4 had learned; a design for an experimental steam engine that J5 had come up with; J2 buying wood screws in the hardware store. J6's memories in particular made Jessie blush slightly. It took just a few seconds for Jessie's brain to assimilate and absorb it all, making her feel as if she herself had been through the experiences. Jessie took another deep breath and opened her eyes. She pointed her hands in front of her and intoned in a commanding voice. 

*"Clone Clone Expel!"* 

Two figures melted out of Jessie's body, and formed into exact duplicates of Jessie, J2 and J4, her most dependable clones. The two clones smiled at her and nodded. Jessie turned towards Billy and Jackal, wondering how they would react to her display. "I'm a clone woman," she said with a sheepish grin. 



InoxFy said:


> Matt was surprised upon hearing Tengu's intended destination. He wondered for a second what would be his motives for going to such a dangerous place. Most like he was headed there in search of the One Piece, why else would anybody want to go there?
> He decided the best course of action was no to inquire Tengu about his motives and just go with it.
> 
> "Marauder's Cove, eh? Very well. It's not a particularly distant location, so assuming we don't encounter any inconveniences while navigating we should be disembarking there in a relatively short time frame. The duration of the trip might be reduced if we are fortunate enough to experience favorable weather." They started walking towards the docks, while Matt was droning on and on about the atmospheric conditions and whatnot.
> ...



The pungent aroma of fire, and smoke, wafted under Tengu's nostrils. He tilted his head at an angle towards the ruined ship. "Let me guess, that's your boat on fire?" Tengu muttered. He should've known that this wouldn't be so simple. No worries though. Where there was a will there was a way. 

Tengu drew the crimson steel buster blade, and rested the flat of the blade against his shoulders. "We'll have to take _their _ship then," Tengu stated matter of factly. "I assume you can fight?" he asked Matt.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 22, 2011)

*With Ursla and Ten.....*
Ursla raced through the bustling windmill city while tightly holding the hand of her newest crewmate, Ten. Ursla really didn't know anything about the girl to tell the truth. Apparently, she's some type of robot that was created by the World Government to hunt down and kill pirates. But somehow, she had a change in heart (If she even has a heart.....) and decided to join the crew. Honestly, it was extremely unsafe for the Phoenix Pirates to even trust such an individual, but hey, many strange things happens in this world. Though, the best way for two girls to connect was through shopping, even if one of them is a mechanical girl.

"Hmm, now let's see. I nice city like this has to have some of the more designer stores. I can't have you walking around wearing these hand-me-down rags while on a ship with me!" Ursla declared proudly as she surveyed the area looking for a shopping boutique, much like a hawk trying to pinpoint their dinner.

"Ahh! I see it. The 'Lone Harbor' store! The Lone Harbor brand is one of the most fashionable clothing lines in the *world!"* Ursla said as she pulled Ten in the direction of the store.

The two wanted pirates walked into the shop, setting off a small bell located on the door that gave a little jingle. The store manager, a suave man that is finely dressed in Lone Harbor clothing himself approached them. The man observed their clothes with a raised brow. Come to think about it, the two ladies didn't look all that appealing with their rag-tag clothing. 

_"Bonjour, ladies! Welcome to Lone Harbor! Can I help you with anything? We don't have showers, by the way."_ The man remarked with a bit of arrogance.

Ursla narrowed her eyes at the man before throwing her hair in an equally arrogant manner."No. We're perfectly fine with helping ourselves. Now continue sucking in your belly before the button on your pants shoots someone." Ursla said before pulling Ten along into the sea of clothes. The store manager looked down at his stomach with an unsure expression. He indeed sucked in his belly.

"How did you know how to belittle that man so easily?" Ten asked in question.

"Look, hun," Ursla said while she fished through the clothes looking for something that Ten could wear. "I was once one of the wealthiest people on this planet, excluding those Tenryuubito bastards. I know proper etiquette and all of the stuff. I wasn't going to allow that pompous full to talk down to us like that."

"Now, how about this? You look like a hat kinda girl~" Ursla said as she put a wide brimmed hat on Ten's head. "Nahhhhh....." She said before tossing the hat aside. "Maybe a scarf!" Ursla tossed a scarf around Ten's neck. "Oh no. Maybe a skirt would work with you? It's easy to move in as well as being fashionable!"

After a while, the store was now cluttered and disorganized with clothes because of the girls. Ursla found a nice short dress she could wear,  and she found something for Ten also.

The two ladies put on their new clothes and headed for the door. However, the manager jumped in front of them with an expression of anger on his face.

_"Unless you have 875,000 beli to pay for those clothes, I advise you to put them back and leave quietly before you're wearing black and white."_

Ursla gently rubbed the manager's chin, a faint blue glitter coming out of her hands. "Thank you, ugly." She said before letting him go and letting the manager fall over in pure pleasure.


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 22, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> The pungent aroma of fire, and smoke, wafted under Tengu's nostrils. He tilted his head at an angle towards the ruined ship. "Let me guess, that's your boat on fire?" Tengu muttered. He should've known that this wouldn't be so simple. No worries though. Where there was a will there was a way.
> 
> Tengu drew the crimson steel buster blade, and rested the flat of the blade against his shoulders. "We'll have to take _their _ship then," Tengu stated matter of factly. "I assume you can fight?" he asked Matt.




"You are correct, that burning object over there is indeed what used to be my impressive ship." Matt said while observing the flames. "About the fighting, well, it would be accurate to say I'm not exactly in optimal conditions for that activity, but I'm sure I could take quite a few of these gentlemen out."

He then observed the docks, the pirates were still exploring the area in an unorganized manner, it was the perfect moment to make their move. "Any attempt at stealth would be pointless, they would recognize me immediately. I think the best course of action at this moment is to run at full speed towards their ship before they get a chance to organize themselves and eliminate anyone who intends to obstruct our predetermined path.". After a few seconds he remembered his companion's blindness and added "Their ship is pretty much straight ahead of us, by the way."

Matt used his left hand to make sure the blade that replaced his right one was well adjusted and then exclaimed "Ready? Let's go!" before sprinting as fast as he could towards the ship, ignoring the pain on his right leg. A nearby pirate recognized him and reached for his gun, but his maneuver was quickly interrupted by a sharp metallic object impacting upon his face. Several other pirates were alerted by the commotion and readied their various weapons.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2011)

*With Ursla and Ten...*

Ten walked out of the store, feeling rather odd. It had been a very, very long time since she had changed out of her usual uniform. Her new outfit was at least more form fitting. 

Still, she felt these clothes did look more...unique. Along with it, she carried several others she managed to grab at the store in one of their bags. "Hm, that felt somehow rude. Apparently these clothes are quite expensive. So...that means we just stole them."

"Indeed it does," Ursla said casually as the two girls walked further into town. "That's funny. I always thought stealing would result in a much harsher pnushment than that."

Ursla sighed. "Sheesh, you need to get out more...how long have you been cooped up in that laboratory or whatever anyway?" 

"I was only woken up about a week ago. I think it's been around 30 years." Ursla came to a halt, with Ten stopping a moment later "What?! You're...30 years old?" 

"Oh no, of course not...it's would be about 56 at this point." A vein appeared on Ursla's otherwise flawless face. "That's...not fair. You can keep looking like that forever?!"

Ten stared blankly at Ursla, and tipped her head to the right. "Essentially, yes. Is something wrong?" Ursla kept herself from flipping out at the injustice of never having to worry about aging.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*
Rose stared at her new  in the mirror. Madam Ophelia stood beside her with a look of pride, like an artist surveying her latest work of art. 

"So how do you like it?" she asked Rose. 

Rose shrugged. Clothes were clothes to her, nothing more, nothing less. Her big sis Amy was more into fashion and all that stuff. "I guess a straw hat would look nice..." Rose muttered.  

Madam Ophelia scoffed at the notion, and patted Rose on the shoulder. "Now for the final phase of your transformation!" she announced, producing a giant suitcase filled with makeup. As Ophelia took out a powder brush, Rose's nose crinkled visibly. "I...I think I'm gonna..."

"What was that dear?" Ophelia asked. 

Rose was about to say sneeze. "ACHOO!" A tiny bubble shot out of Rose's nose and exploded, sending makeup splattering everywhere in the shop. Madam Ophelia gasped in shock as her face was coated in rainbow mix of colors. Rose laughed. "Haha! Awesome, you look just like a clown!"  She bowed her head towards Ophelia, and thanked her. "Thanks for the clothes lady!" Rose exclaimed with a smile, before sprinting out the door. 

Rose paused at the end of the street, and wondered just what to do next. Got food? Check. Got clothes? Check. Got a magician to join the crew? Not yet. Beat up any Marines? Not yet. Ride the windmills? Rose's eyes widened with excitement. *"WINDMILLS!!!!!" * 

Rose climbed a up nearby building and scampered to the roof. She could see the entire sprawling landscape of the city, filled with towering windmills that dotted the landscape. Rose didn't know it, but these windmills also served as the source of power for this city. She honed in on the closest windmill, a tall wooden structure, located near the coast. Rose leaped upwards, and formed a bubble in mid air. She landed feet first on the round orb, as if it were a trampoline. *POP! * An explosion of air pressure blasted Rose towards the windmill with tremendous speed, causing her to descend dangerously close to the rotating blades. Rose smiled however, not a look of concern on her face. At the last second, she took a deep breath and spat a bubble out of her mouth. *POP!* A cushion of air buffeted Rose body, slowing her descent. She tumbled uncontrollably into the path of one of the giant windmill blades, and got snagged by the back of her shirt. 

"Hmm...I need to speed this ride up," Rose muttered, as she hung from the giant windmill blade, slowly spinning round and round. It was then that she noticed a mass of lumber piled along near the coastline. She spotted Sandrei, hammer in hand, standing in front of a giant frame of wood. It reminded Rose vaguely of the outline of a ship's hull. 

"SANDREI!" Rose exclaimed with delight at seeing the Fishman. She pointed at the giant wooden frame. "Is that going to be our ship? It looks awesome!"  



InoxFy said:


> "You are correct, that burning object over there is indeed what used to be my impressive ship." Matt said while observing the flames. "About the fighting, well, it would be accurate to say I'm not exactly in optimal conditions for that activity, but I'm sure I could take quite a few of these gentlemen out."
> 
> He then observed the docks, the pirates were still exploring the area in an unorganized manner, it was the perfect moment to make their move. "Any attempt at stealth would be pointless, they would recognize me immediately. I think the best course of action at this moment is to run at full speed towards their ship before they get a chance to organize themselves and eliminate anyone who intends to obstruct our predetermined path.". After a few seconds he remembered his companion's blindness and added "Their ship is pretty much straight ahead of us, by the way."
> 
> Matt used his left hand to make sure the blade that replaced his right one was well adjusted and then exclaimed "Ready? Let's go!" before sprinting as fast as he could towards the ship, ignoring the pain on his right leg. A nearby pirate recognized him and reached for his gun, but his maneuver was quickly interrupted by a sharp metallic object impacting upon his face. Several other pirates were alerted by the commotion and readied their various weapons.



Tengu nodded. It sounded like a good plan to him. "Straight ahead, okay." As Matt made a beeline towards the ship, his rapid footfalls created vibrations through the floorboards of the dock. The vibrations formed into rippling outlines within the darkness of Tengu's minds eye, coalescing into vague impressions of the world around him. When he was a child, a doctor had once told him that this phenomenon was a unique form of echo location, similar to that of bats. It was the closest he would ever get to seeing. 

Tengu didn't so much sprint towards the ship, as stride purposefully, resting the giant buster sword casually over his right shoulder. There were ladies around, so he had to look cool after all. He smirked as Matt quickly dispatched a nearby pirate. _Good so he can fight_, Tengu thought to himself. His ears pricked up at the familiar sounds of swords being drawn, and guns being loaded. Tengu changed gears now, and moved swiftly besides Matt, at full speed, just as two pirates opened fire on him with their pistols. Tengu swung the buster sword around with his right hand, and stabbed it vertically in front of he and Matt, forming a makeshift barrier. The bullets collided with the wide blade, and ricocheted away. A Pirate howled in pain as a bullet bounced back and clipped him in the shoulder. 

Tengu cocked his head low to the ground, both hearing and feeling the rapid footfalls of approaching pirates. He turned towards Matt, and gestured towards them. "These goons seem to be going through quite a bit of trouble just to finish one guy. You must've really pissed them off." Tengu wondered if there wasn't more to Matt's story then he was telling. Not that it was any of Tengu's business anyway. All he cared about was securing that free boat ride out of here.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 22, 2011)

*Atlas D. Drake vs Gluttony*

*"You think you can take me out by giving me a little headache!"* Gluttony shouts at his pint sized opponent, *"Devouring Tendrils!"* he releases a mass of fatty tentacles from his torso that shoot straight for Drake.

He twists and turns, avoiding the piercing strikes until one finally manages to wrap around his ankle. The pirate quickly fires a blast of black aura which frees him from the attack, though the aura as well as that section of his pants had vanished.

His leg quickly recoats itself in first yellow, then green, red and finally black aura, *"I'm going to devour you one piece at a time!"* he shouts, firing the tendrils at him once again.

*"You want to eat me..."* he fires a spiral of black flames that destroy the incoming tentacles and then shoots straight for Gluttony's head, *"THEN GO AHEAD!"* he shoots right into the shocked Gluttony's mouth.

There is a pause while Gluttony looks around confused, it was the first time the beast had ever had his meal actually feed him itself. Though something began to feel odd, *"What the...?"* he clutches his stomach as it begins to bubble. 

His eyes grow wide and he begins to scream, *"GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"*

*BOOM!*

A massive purple explosion creates a hole within his stomach and Drake along with Kong came hurdling out. The pirate crash landed into the forest, the aura wrapped around him dissipating after each landing until he had reverted to his original form.

He takes a deep breath and then looks to Kong with a grin, "I knew I'd get you back!" he shouts, hugging the monkey, "After all, what would a Pirate King be without his first mate," he said, matching the monkey's large grin.

His mountain sized opponent smashes into the ground on his side, creating a miniature quake throughout the island, *"You...Little...Shrimp..."* he says as more and more creatures rush out of the hole in his stomach, "How are they all still alive in there?"

*"Didn't...Digest them yet...They were merely...Breakfast..."* he says before falling unconscious.

"You saved us!" one of the people residing in his stomach shouts followed by cheers from the others. Drake simply shrugs, "Was just trying to get my monkey back, that's all," he then musters up his strength to fly into the air once again.
*
"ATTENTION ATLAS PIRATES! I FOUND KONG! POPPED THE GUY THAT ATE HIM AND WE'RE GETTING THE HELL OUT OF HERE!"*​
Though his voice echoed through the island his crew were not the only ones to pick this up. One of the marines that had survived battle with Rufio picked up their Den Den Mushi.

"Hello...This is Lt Junior Grade Kane...Please connect me to Vice Admiral Pride..."

*Topsville...*

Dante payed the island no mind as it twisted and twirled, he had underlings to recruit and worlds to conquer. He stepped through the line up of citizens that had wisely chosen to join him over their own demise. He grasped them by the necks, one by one, and branded them with the scorch mark that signified their allegiance.

"Now that this is through I have no further use of this island. Half of you will remain here, and inform all that arrive just who this island, as well as all of its inhabitants belong to..."   he says, stabbing a flag with the Devil King's jolly roger on it, "Understood?" they all give a weak "aye" and Dante begins to walk away, "Very good, now to collect my underlings and get off of this damn toy of an island."


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 22, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu nodded. It sounded like a good plan to him. "Straight ahead, okay." As Matt made a beeline towards the ship, his rapid footfalls created vibrations through the floorboards of the dock. The vibrations formed into rippling outlines within the darkness of Tengu's minds eye, coalescing into vague impressions of the world around him. When he was a child, a doctor had once told him that this phenomenon was a unique form of echo location, similar to that of bats. It was the closest he would ever get to seeing.
> 
> Tengu didn't so much sprint towards the ship, as stride purposefully, resting the giant buster sword casually over his right shoulder. There were ladies around, so he had to look cool after all. He smirked as Matt quickly dispatched a nearby pirate. _Good so he can fight_, Tengu thought to himself. His ears pricked up at the familiar sounds of swords being drawn, and guns being loaded. Tengu changed gears now, and moved swiftly besides Matt, at full speed, just as two pirates opened fire on him with their pistols. Tengu swung the buster sword around with his right hand, and stabbed it vertically in front of he and Matt, forming a makeshift barrier. The bullets collided with the wide blade, and ricocheted away. A Pirate howled in pain as a bullet bounced back and clipped him in the shoulder.
> 
> Tengu cocked his head low to the ground, both hearing and feeling the rapid footfalls of approaching pirates. He turned towards Matt, and gestured towards them. "These goons seem to be going through quite a bit of trouble just to finish one guy. You must've really pissed them off." Tengu wondered if there wasn't more to Matt's story then he was telling. Not that it was any of Tengu's business anyway. All he cared about was securing that free boat ride out of here.




"Yeah, I kinda shot their captain in the foot while he was invading my town, he didn't like that very much. I would assume that's the main reason they're so pissed right now." Matt said while using his right hand to deflect an incoming sword strike before counterattacking with a kick enhanced by the metallic properties of his right leg.

Matt noticed a pirate further down the docks taking aim at him with a rifle, he was absolutely too far away be taken down with a melee attack, he would have to resort to other techniques. 
"*Right Shot!*"
Matt fired the blade attached to his right arm in the rifle-wielding pirate's direction. The pirate was taken by surprise by this attack and was unable to dodge in time, the weapon slashed his shoulder and caused him to fall into the water. Matt retracted his weapon and addressed Tengu "There's an unobstructed path towards our current destination! Let's go!"

...

On the ship, they were confronted by a muscular man wearing a vest. He had several scars on his body and was equipped with a walking stick due to a gunshot wound in his left foot, he had an extraordinarily large kukiri strapped to his back. He saw Matt and his eyes filled with rage.
*"You! You shot me in the foot you bastard! I'm going to kill you!* The captain said while drawing his kukiri.
"You're the bastard! You destroyed my entire town! WHY?"
*"Don't think we didn't see you guys with all the telescopes. You were spying on our illegal activities weren't you? That's what happens when you don't mind your own business."*
"You.. stupid.. those were for astronomy! We didn't give a damn about you!" Matt was overwhelmed with rage. "You will pay!"

Matt then turned to Tengu "Take care of the rest of them, Tengu, I want to deal with this one myself."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 22, 2011)

InoxFy said:


> "Yeah, I kinda shot their captain in the foot while he was invading my town, he didn't like that very much. I would assume that's the main reason they're so pissed right now." Matt said while using his right hand to deflect an incoming sword strike before counterattacking with a kick enhanced by the metallic properties of his right leg.
> 
> Matt noticed a pirate further down the docks taking aim at him with a rifle, he was absolutely too far away be taken down with a melee attack, he would have to resort to other techniques.
> "*Right Shot!*"
> ...



Tengu's natural inclination was to fight the man with the kukri blade, another opposing swordsman. However this confrontation was obviously personal for Matt, so Tengu abided by his request. "Alright then..." A group of pirates attempted to attack Matt from behind. Tengu darted towards them and blocked their sword strokes with a wide swing of his Buster Sword. The pirates staggered off balance from the force of his swing. "Only cowards attack the helpless," Tengu declared forcefully. Before they could respond, Tengu blitzed past them and slashed in a criss cross pattern.  

*"X Slash!"* 

The pirates crumpled to the deck as Tengu skid to a halt. "Pathetic..." he declared in an unimpressed voice. A sudden howl from above caught Tengu's attention. He instinctively swerved to the side, narrowly avoiding the jagged edge of a spear point as it stabbed into the deck. His attacker retracted the spear and spun it around in a ferocious spin. Tengu was about to counter attack, but then raised a curious eyebrow as he caught the scent of his foe. He sighed and suddenly backpedaled instead of attacking. Tengu sidestepped a spear thrust, timing the attack. "I don't..." He sliced the spear cleanly in half with an upwards slash. "...fight..." Then foot swept the pirate to the deck. "...women." 

Tengu loomed over her, passively holding his buster sword by his side. She was a young brunette with bright blue eyes, probably nothing more then a fresh faced rookie. Tengu couldn't see her face of course, but the rapid beating of her heart, and the fear mixed in her sweat, told him what he needed to know all the same. "What's a nice girl like you doing with a crew like this? You shouldn't be hanging out with punks like these. Here's some advice, find a better crew," Tengu told her in a sincere tone of voice. 

"Go to hell!" she retorted. 

Tengu coughed nervously. They seemed to be hitting it off well. "So uh...would you like to go out on a date?" 

Out of nowhere the girl kicked Tengu in the groin. He should've seen it coming, but he just couldn't help himself. "Dream on weirdo!" she cried, before running off. Tengu exhaled sharply and reflexively dropped to one knee. "Okay maybe I deserved that..." he said with a slight grimace. "You could've just said I'm not your type!" he called after her. Tengu shook his head, and quickly returned his attention to the other pirates.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 22, 2011)

*With Nirra...*

Nirra stood over the battered chef. His entire body was covered in bruises. The chef layed on the ground moaning. Nirra was holding a large tree in her arms, having apparently used it to beat the man down. She dropped it to the ground, and turned her head up towards the sky, seeing Drake fly overhead. She smiled as Drake shouted down to the crew. "Hm, the dumb little guy's alright after all, huh?" She picked up her spear and charged through the forest, back to the ship.

*With Ten...*

Seeing the outline of the ship, Ten and Ursla headed back to the shore. "Look at that," Ten said pointing at the barely visible ship. "Yeah, I can see it Ten." Ursla still had some frustration in her voice. 

Dapper hadn't even noticed the large ship right beside him. He was still busy typing away. 

*In the outskirts of Windmill Village...*

The Orange Alliance's submarine was floating just beyond the shore of the other side of the island. In the town, Griso and Lubs were sitting at a table outside a small cafe. Griso took a bite of his large scone. "Stopping here was a good idea, Lubs. You're right. This town has a pretty good bakery," he said with his mouth full. "Maybe I should try to get the recipe..." Griso's jaw dropped when he saw someone exit a nearby store. A girl with light red hair. "What is it boss?"

Griso gulped and turned back towards Lubs. "Don't look now...but I think that Amelia marine lady might be in this town." 

"The one with the clouds?" Lubs asked cluelessly. "Yes stupid! Alright, let's stay calm here. This is an amazing opportunity. If we kidnap Amelia Armstrong, the Fleet Admiral will have to give in to our demands. Even the great Fluck will be praising us!" Griso grabbed his food and started walking back to the ship. Lubs kept sitting at the table staring at the ground. After several seconds, Griso turned around. "Oi! Lubs, come on!" Lubs jerked up and followed behind Griso.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*
Hawkins cautiously, almost reverently, grasped the devil fruit with metal tongs, and slowly lowered it into a vat of smoldering chemicals. The vat was mounted over a dense metal plate. Thick power cables ran along the floor, and into the bottom of the plate, emitting a low pitched electrical hum. Hawkins took a step back, and sighed with relief. He wore a protective face mask and heavy duty latex gloves. 

"Good, it didn't explode..." Hawkins muttered under his breath. 

"Explode?! You didn't say nothing about explosions!" exclaimed the weapons shop owner. 

Hawkins turned towards the man, who stood a safe distance away by the door to the basement. Miraculously, Hawkins had convinced him to give this experiment a try. "Relax. I've done this before, and I know what I'm doing," Hawkins replied calmly. _Well most of the time at least,_ he added inwardly. The owner shook his head. "If you blow up my devil fruit, I'm gonna take it out of your hide," he said threateningly. 

Hawkins shrugged. "Such are the risks of science. Anyway do you have the weapon?"  

The owner nodded and presented Hawkins with a coiled up bullwhip. It was the color of deep jade, with tiny little segments that glimmered under the light. Hawkins stared at the whip with fascination. "Are those scales?" The owner nodded. "Aye. This here whip is made of dragon hide, tougher then steel, but as light as a feather, very flexible too. It was made in Wano country, in the New World." 

Hawkins smiled as he took the whip. The makeup of the dragon hide would certainly produce a unique fusion with the devil fruit. "So what's next?" the owner asked. Hawkins thumbed the power switch. Electrical sparks began to run through the power cable, and into the metal plate. The plate glowed with intense heat, causing the vat of chemicals to boil. Hawkins grinned at the owner, feeling a sense of excitement that he rarely ever felt these days. "Next we get to see a miracle..."  

_Please don't explode. _


----------



## Noitora (Apr 23, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboard Island*

*Brolly Brandford*​
Together Brolly and Shishi had pummelled their way through hordes of security of the factory, sending them through the air as they bowled through them. It was somewhat fun to throw those stuck up marines around; it was what pirate did was it not? The chef did not stay long however, once they were inside he realised he left his food sack by the doorway, and the moment Shishis? back was turned Brolly had already appeared by the bag. He snatched it up and threw it over his shoulder.
?Back to Metal man!? He said to himself. He intended to stick with Shishi as they explored the factory as well as looked for Duke, Rush and Kaya, but upon declaring this he ran off in a random direction. Somehow he had gotten so turned around he did not noticed Shishi no more than twenty metres from where he stood. The chef disappeared into the allies of the factory.

  The factory was now in the knowledge troublemakers had landed upon their shores, the World Pirates. With Duke and Rush somewhere else upon the factory, Kaya likely still in town and Shishi also entering the factory, the entire crew were spread out over the island, and easier targets. Brolly ran down the factory pathways, the foul air beginning to slow him. 
?So tired? yummies needed.? Giving into his desire for food the large chef lowered down to the ground and set the sack to his side, his hand digging inside to grab something to munch on. It felt odd, some how metallic. Shocked Brolly quickly yanked out something he could wrap his hand around only to see a piece of metal. In a massive yell Brolly threw up his arms and called out.
?NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIEEEEESSSSSSSSS!?

He had been tricked. They would all pay.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 23, 2011)

*White Haven*

An island controlled by the Pirate known as Captain Gerald Sten who protects its’ people and waters in return for gambling rights and the authority to ‘deal’ with pirates as he pleases. He is widely known for his arena located in the basement of his giant manor where he pits pirates against pirates, as well as against beasts and prisoners; almost anything interesting he can get his hands on.
The Island is also known for his successful entertainments business. Actors, singers, dancers, all come here to learn and prove their talent. It is a successful and well off island with little to no interference with any marine patrols, being on the far northern border.


*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​
  The Smilnig Bear docked upon the snowy shores of White Haven, tied and secured against the wooden peer. Captain Hornet Havoc confidently strode down the street towards the dance school with Shenya nervously at his side, one hand gripping his scarf. Hornet walked in an air of swagger, his legs lifting higher than needed and his arms swaying widely from side to side as he hummed to himself. Of course this town being the home of the strangely talented they also had odd traits, and Hornets strange walk he put on today was not even noticed. As they finally reached the massive glittery school Hornet crossed his arms and grinned; his eyes lingering down to Shenya who was gazing up at it in awe.
“Lookin’ pretty snazzy eh?” He asked, giving her a light nudge towards it with her foot. Shenya swallowed as nerves ran over her body, the massive building before her holding the truth to her future. She wanted to dance, and she could, but this was a new level. She flashed her eyes to Hornet who continued to stand there, arms crossed and grin on his lips.
“You will come in with me?” As adorable as she was when she asked this question Hornet shook his head slowly.
“I got you here. The last step to the beginnin’ is yours to take” As much as he wanted to see how she would do he needed to let her suck in the courage and charge for her dream. Shenya bit her lip and turned back to the school in all its’ glory. Before sprinting off to the doors and busting her way into the building she said softly.
“Thank you… for everything, Hornet” With that, she was gone inside. The dark skinned Captain stood silently for a few moments longer, his arms crossed and eyes on the building, hidden by the goggles. He felt proud to see, perhaps one day he would bump into Biegebeard and tell him how well his daughter was doing. Satisfied his presence was no longer needed Hornet turned on his heel and made off into the city.

  After a short time of investigating the town Hornet came across the music school. He gazed over it silently for a short time, memories of his past visit coming to his mind several years ago. He never had any intention of joining however; he was a pirate through and through, though they did not seem to take kindly to his rapping. They must have been anti-cool or something, obsessed with classical tunes. Hornet shrugged his shoulders and made his way to the local bar. Inside there were already various pirates drinking and chatting away, their eyes briefly lingering onto the Bro Pirate Captain as he entered, before returning to their drinks. It seemed like a fairly grouchy and dull place, the barkeep quietly cleaning glasses and the maid wandering from table to table with a tired look on her face. Hornet lowered down at the counter and offered the barkeep a grin,
“Yo man, quiet joint?” He asked as he slid some beli over the counter. The barkeep snatched up the money and slid him a drink.
“Full of grumpy sods. Pirates and people who have had their dreams broken by this town” He replied as he returned to glass cleaning. Hornet nodded a few times as he turned around to the group of pirates and broken men and women grumbling and drinking. 
“Lets’ see if I can help…” He said with a massive grin growing over his lips. The barkeep blinked and tried to stop him, but he was already standing on the counter holding up a drink. With a thrust of his arm his rum glass shot forwards while yelling out to get their attention.
“Hey, Hey, Hey ~ No time to be glum, that road only leads to bein’ a bum, winners gottta roll with the drum, lets have some damn fun!” They all gazed up at him in shock, soon followed by bursts of laughter.

  No more than an hour later the bar walls were filled with cheers and laughter, men drinking constantly while singing and dancing on tables. Every showed sheer joy and glee, enjoying the party that swallowed the entire establishment. Hornet stood in the middle, one arm over a mans shoulder, his other over another mans shoulder as they kicked out their feet while singing and drinking and laughing. However while this occurred inside, outside the bar a group of black coated men watched, weapons at their hips and cigars in their lips.
“Which ones’ is the Captain after this time?” One of the gloomy men said. The man beside him pulled out a small list and began to speak the names.
“Jacomb ‘Blue Hair’ Sanders. Paper hat Cabba. Korn the Thorn… and these two he wants the most.” The mans eyes narrowed as a dark smirk grew over his lips. 
“Pierre St. Fly … and Captain Hornet Havoc”


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 23, 2011)

Matt Roke observed his enemy. He didn't know the man's name, he didn't care, all he knew was that he hated this man more than he ever thought possible, and wanted to make him pay full price for what he did. The captain was easily 20 centimeters taller than him and much more robust, this wasn't going to be an easy fight at all, not unless he could exploit his foe's weaknesses.

Matt charged forward and attempted a downwards slash with his blade arm. The captain blocked it with his kukiri, but before he could counterattack he received a swift metallic kick straight to the solar plexus. To Matt's surprise, the captain was completely unfazed, he retaliated with a slash that Matt barely blocked in time and sent him flying into a nearby wall.
As soon as Matt got up the captain was already charging at him with his weapon raised, but he was surprised by a roundhouse kick to the face that caused him to stagger a little. Matt followed up the attack with a long series of kicks and sword strikes, of which the captain blocked a few and shrugged off the rest. When Matt paused to catch his breath he received a punch that sent him straight into the mast, he fell to the floor dazed and out of breath.

*"I'm the captain of the Steel Pirates, it's pointless for you to try to defeat me, no-one can match my..."*
*"Right Shot!"* 
The captain's speech was interrupted by a blade attached to a chain flying directly to his face. He caught the blade with his bare hand and said in a menacing voice. *"Didn't anyone ever tell you it's rude to interrupt?"*
He used the chain to swing Matt around in a full circle and slam him into the mast again. *"I'm going to teach you some manners, boy!"*. He then pulled Matt towards him by the chain and slammed him into the cabin's wall, he held him against the wall by his neck.

The captain raised his kukiri over his head menacingly. *"How about I make your left hand match your right one?"* he said with a smirk.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 23, 2011)

The lower ruins were well-maintained. There were few signs of decay, and from the looks of things the ancient tunnels were completely waterproof. A few lamps were set up by the WG archaeologists, providing some form of illumination. There were markings on the walls, depicting daily life in the civilization that built this place. 

"Such intriguing paintings." Rek commented.

"Oh yes, sir, but that's not what makes them interesting." Pich said. "You see, there are no records of any West Blue culture with a similar art style to the ruins you see here."

"That wasn't in my report." That might not be true though. Rek only read the first few pages of the report, where the important details are written. 

"Hmm, yes sir. I'll be sure to fill you out in another details you need to learn. Ah, we're here."

Inside a small chamber several WG archaeologists worked carefully as they dusted off reliefs and wrapped broken vases in cloth. At the center of it all an old man supervised the work being done, a clipboard in his hand.

The old man turned to meet them and scowled immediately upon laying eyes on Rek. "And who is our guest, Narwhal? Another dolt sent by the government?" 

"My name is Rek, sir. I'm here to report your latest findings in this island.

"Roard Blict. Now that introductions are finished, I want you out of my site, and out of my sight. This is MY find, and I am busy with my work."

"Of course, sir." The man was a prick, Rek thought. That was normal for a lot of old archaeologists though. Theirs was not a job for those who wanted instant success and prestige. "I expect an update of your latest works be sent to me as soon as possible. Hopefully the Oharans would do the same."

Bllict's clipboard was snapped in half. "Do not mention these incompetent fools in my presence! They are a disgrace to MY profession! Leave now before my patience is pushed to the limit!"

Well, that at least answers the apparent hostility between the two dig teams. Rivalries where common in every profession, and archaeology was no different. Blict though seemed to take it personally. He probably got kicked out of some institution in Ohara. "Very well. Jun, let's be off."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 23, 2011)

*The Factory…*
Duke looked behind him to see if the Boar Siblings or whatever the fuck those idiot bounty hunters called themselves were still following them. They were not there and Duke sighed in relief. However, he had now entered factory grounds. The fence that drew a line between the factory and the rest of the city had been hopped over by Duke. “Looks like I’m the first person to make it here.” He said, walking towards his designation, the actual factory building. It appeared that there were three complexes, all interconnected to form on giant factory. A smaller building was also on the premises and Duke realized that it was the living quarters for the workers. It looked run-down and not fit for any human to live in. “I’ve got to feel sorry for these people…” He muttered, now entering the factory. As he did however, a camera twists strangely and looked at the pirate. It fails to see the boar brothers hop the fence and leave their boar steeds on the other side. 

As Duke walked in the factory, he is hit by a new blast of smoke, heavier then the stuff that was in the island’s atmosphere. He started to cough and wave his hand in front of him. He then started to walk aimlessly through the smoke, barely able to see. So when he bumped into a tall man in a security outfit, he of course believes it is a wall. “Damn that was a hard wall…” Duke stated. The man he bumped into looks down at him, “What the he hell?” He said. “Ah, you must be one of the new slaves… Well get to work!” He yelled, pushing Duke into an assembly line. Duke angrily raised a fist at the officer and yells, “Why I oughta-“ However, a weak hand grabs his shoulder.

“huh?” Duke turned around to see a shaking old man holding on tightly to his shoulder. “Who the hell are you?” Duke asked. “Who am I? I have no name… I am Slave 494 and that is all I am. Now get to work.” The slave stated, cryptically. Duke ripped away, rather freaked out by the broken slave. “Get the hell off me!” 

The slave is knocked into the assembly line, and he looks at Duke, “You’ll be broken, eventually…” Duke shudders at the creepy slave. Another slave comes over to him, with a bright smile on his face. “Hi, I’m Sunny.” Duke raised an eyebrow, “And you’re boy? What type of boy’s name is Sunny?” The slave shrugged, still smiling while he put a piece of equipment together and then tagged it. He then says, “I hold on to it proudly. Half of these guys have forgotten their names, they’ve been working here so long that they think they’re shit… That’s what Putin encourages around here. He wants us all to think we’re shit… But I’m not shit… They haven’t broken me yet and I’ll see the damn sun one day once I escape from this wretched island.” 

Duke grins back, “Heh, Sunny that’s pretty interesting… But I’m not a slave. I’m a pirate captain, Duke Kaiser, captain of the World Pirates.” He explained to the man known as Sunny. He starts to laugh, “Aye, a good joker. We need more of those here; everyone around here is just downright depressing. I’ll add one in; I’m Gol D. Roger, everyone!” Sunny shouted. Duke glared, ‘Nah, I’m serious…” Before he can prove to Sunny that he is telling the truth, the officer from earlier grabs him. 

“What the hell are you two doing? More work, less fucking chatter out of you two!” He yelled, angrily. He then looks at Sunny, “What the fuck…? Sunny this is the fifth time we’ve had a problem out of you! And you’re starting to wear my patience thin…” Sunny only grinned back at him, which further infuriates the officer. He then smiles, “Think you can’t be broken, eh?” The other brain-washed slaves start to mockingly laugh at these words. 

He then points to two other officers, “send em’ down to Putin. It’s about time the boss had a face-to-face with you, Sunny… You’ll be much more useful once he’s done with you.” The officers grab Sunny who now has a horrified look on his face. “No, not, Putin! Please! I’ll be a good slave, dammit! No, I can’t be broken!” The officer grinned and Duke watched as Sunny disappears. The officer then looked at Duke, “Hopefully, this’ll be a lesson to ya!” 

Five minutes passed and Sunny emerges, the smile replaced by a robotic expression. He walks over to the assembly line and starts to work. Duke’s eyes widen and he runs over to Sunny, “What the hell is up with you, Sunny?” Sunny then looks at Duke, “Who is Sunny? I am Slave 10009 and that is who I am. Now get to work.” Duke’s mind goes back to the brain-dead slave from earlier, his eyes widen. “B-but… You said you wouldn’t be broken…” 

Sunny ignores him and continues to work. “HAH! SEE THAT’S HOW WE GET DONE HERE ON RUMBOAR!” The officer behind Duke shouted, “So are you going to work now?” He said to Duke, grinning from ear to ear. Duke does not response. “Hey, what the fuck is wrong with you? Are you deaf?” Duke does not response. The officer then grabbed Duke and says, “SPEAK-“Suddenly a fist slams into the officer’s face and he flies across the room, into an assembly line. The slaves all look in his direction and the officers start to move. They aim their rifles and suddenly a Den Den Mushi posted on the wall in the room starts to go off. “Trouble in Sector 3~” 

The officers look at each other with confused looks on their faces. Moments pass by before the Den Den Mushi beeps again, “Trouble in Sector 2~” The officers are all visibly confused, but Duke is grinning. “Looks like my crew is getting started!” He exclaimed, cracking his knuckles. The officers then start to shoot at Duke, “Someone notify the marine base! We’ve got a problem!” Another officer shouted. 

As Duke pummels the officers, a cowering man hides behind a desk. He holds a Den Den Mushi to his lips and presses it, “We’ve got trouble in the factory! Someone at Marine Base, please respond! Requesting backup immediately! Pirate Duke Kaiser has invaded the factory with his crew!” The man shouts into the Den Den Mushi, which remains still in motion, before its face shifts into a strange, arrogant sneer. 

“Calm down, officer… The great and mighty Raiden will save you…” The Den Den Mushi then clicked off, leaving the officer shaking. Duke kicks through the deck, easily destroying it and unknowingly knocking out the officer. The Den Den Mushi falls to his side. Duke continues to destroy the factory, “WHERE THE HELL IS THIS PUTIN GUY!” 

*Deep inside the factory…*

A man was sitting in a metallic throne in a dungeon which was surrounded by TVs on every wall. The man’s helmet hides his features, but his eyes see through all of the TVs.

“There is… trouble… in my factory…” He muttered, his breathe lower then a whisper. He sees pirates, causing trouble in his factory.  A large, strange-looking chef character was running around, crushing everything with… jelly… Then a Bunny was defeating his so-called security officers. A machine also went around, drilling through everything. His center attention was on a red-haired man wearing an eye patch and as he looks at one of the cameras, he immediately recognizes him. “Duke Kaiser…” A bounty poster flashes through his memory. 

“You… will die for invading my factory.” He said crushing a soda can with his fists. He however was unable to move, unable to deliver punishment for he was sealed to the center of the city, the very throne he sat on. He then twists his head to a blue-haired woman who had been mostly, quiet. “Terra, deal with the invaders in Sector 2. The marines will handle those in Sector 3. As for, Sector 1, the captain is mine.” 

The woman nods, but then says, “But puddin’, you can’t move from here…” The man shakes his head, “I am well aware. Which is why I shall lead him here to me… And then… I shall finish him.” He stated. “But honey-“ “GO!!!” Putin roared, angrily and Terra jumped in fright, quickly nodding and then running off in direction of Sector 2.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 23, 2011)

*Grand Line ~ Arc II ? The Revolution *

*Braska Hextor the Revolutionary*​

  Braska Hextor, the fallen knight from Shinpou had passed into the waters of Grand Line alone, without a log pose, and with no way of directing his destination. That was of no consequence however, he had a plan in idea. He needed to find himself a marine vessel, let them know who he was and his desire to challenge Zarick Ganon to a duel, by the honour of the marine and the man in question they must accept. While this plan seemed fool proof, he could not help but wonder if men outside Shinpou followed the same code as he did. The pirates he had met would likely mean no. So if he were to run into a marine vessel and demand a duel with Zarick, there was no guarantee they would simply arrest him there and then. A sigh escaped the Knights lips as he relaxed back into Honourable Bastion. The sea was a lonely place. 

In his full suit of armor Braska gazed over what seemed to be an endless sea before him, no land nor luck in sight. Perhaps he would simply die out here alone before even having a chance to strike against Zarick. Whether this was true or not, he would keep on going forward until he had the chance to strike down that man in revenge, and then meet his lover in the afterlife. A darkness began to drift over his eyes as tiredness grew over his mind, all this relaxation on the calm waves was like a silent lullaby that even he could not resist. The smell of the watery air touching his nostrils was not unwelcome, and his mind finally felt as ease after a confrontation on Shinpou. Perhaps he would finally have time to relax. Of course the answer to that was always no. As his eyes closed and reopened several times, each brief moment stretching out he was suddenly jolted awake by the loud clash of an explosion, his boat rocking furiously and water splashing over his face. Like a startled rabbit Braska flew upwards while grasping the hilt of his claymore which lay beside him and flashed his gaze in the direction of the attack.
?They did chase me, it seems?? He said to himself as behind him small vessel two slightly larger marine ships closed in on him. They were not overly large, not like those that were outside Shinpou, they looked more like quick attack ships to strike those who have just entered Grand Line too near their Headquarters. Reverse Mountain was a pain ad a half to get over and it seemed it did not go unnoticed. The Knight simply got cocky. He, along with his friends, were being blamed and targeted for the attack of Shinpou, he should have suspected them to be after him instantly.

  Upon one of the marine ships a red haired officer stood proudly, his long white jacket over his shoulders and his sharp green eyes piercing the Knight ahead of him. With a thrust of his hand another canon fired towards him. Braska quickly rose to his feet and swung his massive claymore over his head. The canon ball, which was directed to slam head on with the unlucky Knight, suddenly split in two pieces on either side of him, and exploded as they hit the water. Braska frowned as his eyes flickered between both ships and sought out their weakness and anything he could use to his advantage. They only had one canon on the front, which they were reloading and firing when they could, their plan to remedy this was to split and surround him on either side when they caught up. If that came to pass not only would he be surrounded by canons, they could easily board and take him down in such a small space. His best bet was to take down one ship first, then board the second himself. That was quite the boast to claim possible, but he had no other options. The knight gripped the hilt of his claymore tightly, and slid his boot into a fighting stance. The marines watched curiously, unsure of what he intended to do at that sort of distance.
?Men of the Marines, I apologise but I can not fight honourably with you all? With that his massive claymore ran over the back of his head and over his shoulder as he roared out the name of the oncoming attack,
?Lionheart Second!? His inner chi was almost spiralling around him for those who could sense energy as he focused all his power into his arm muscles. With a forceful downward thrust of his blade the wind that was crushed by the pressure was sent plummeting towards one of the marine ships. As if it had been slammed by a crane it was thrown backwards by the air pressured along with the water pressure, pushing it back across the blue and collapsing off into the distance. Letting out a deep breath Braska briefly fell to one knee, his heart raced and his arms ached, opening his second chi was certainly a strain.

 Braskas? attention swiftly shifted to the second marine ship which was now almost on top of him, the red haired officer upon the deck peering down at him. It was an unnerving glare, a glare of a man who had confidence that neither he nor his men would fail to bring him in. As the ship came into range Braska leapt over the water and just managed to snag the ship net that hung over the side, and after a slice of his blade the rope came free and he was able swing onto the deck after pushing himself along the side of the hull with his feet. As he landed onto the ships deck he rolled across the wooden floor and was almost slashed several times in his movement. He quickly returned to his feet and brandished his massive blade in front of him, his eyes flickering between the group of marines present. Most weld swords, but some rifles were present.
?A knight of Shinpou, you do not see many knights on the waters. Become a pirate, have you, Knight?? The red haired officer asked as he took a few steps forward, a swagger in his step
?I am not a pirate. I have a debt to repay and a life to take. Zarick Ganon, what do you know of him?? Braska commanded, his feet shuffling as he kept the most advantageous position he could find with all the enemies around him.
?Him? charming fellow, but I am not about to give into the commands of a traitor of his homeland. You are seen as nothing more than a kin slayer, Knight? Braska gritted his teeth and tightened his grip around the hilt of his sword.
?Then I shall defeat you all, and acquire the knowledge when you tongue is more loose?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 23, 2011)

*World Pirates*

Kaya did not like Rumboar island one bit.

The smog was like a heavy blanket, pressing down on her and making it hard to even breathe, let alone run. She didn't dare unfurl her wings - just the thought of the horrible smog touching them nearly reduced her to tears.

But Duke seemed intent on lingering in this place for whatever reason, and she wasn't about to argue with him. So she hurried through the market, trying to get most of the supplies the crew needed. The people seemed much less conscious of the smog, but somehow that only made her feel worse. Duke, Rush...even Brolly didn't seem to have this much of an issue with the smog. Was she really just that -

A siren started blaring. Kaya looked up and put her palm on her forehead, still holding the basket of supplies. No doubt that was Duke getting himself in trouble again. Of all places to pick a fight...

Despite feeling like she was about to heave, Kaya unfurled her wings to their full length. The villagers around her gasped as she took to the air, struggling to keep herself aloft. The smog was weighing her down, making it difficult to flap. She needed to make it back to the ship quickly before she-

A knife whizzed past her right shoulder, drawing a light cut. 

-got involved.

Kaya landed, drawing her spear from where it had rested on her back. She was facing an older woman with blue-black hair and a large pipe. "Let's make this quick..." Kaya said, pointing her spear at the woman. "I don't want to fight."

"Oh, and you think I do?" The woman drawled, swinging her pipe a few times. "All I wanted to do was come down here and take a nap but noooo you pirates have to show up and ruin everything."

"Believe me," Kaya said grimly, stalking forward, "I'd rather be anywhere than here."


----------



## Gaja (Apr 23, 2011)

*Pierre ~ White Haven, North Blue*

He was having a good and relaxing time at this island. The folk didn't give him any trouble, even though it seemed that people had noticed that he was a pirate here and there. Pierre, everywhere he went, smiled and was polite to everybody. So there was reason why anyone would give him a hard time. As night fell upon this nice island Pierre had entered a small restaurant, to enjoy some fried shrimp. He heard that it was suppose to be delicious.

"Good evening..." Moving the curtain to the side he entered the small establishment and took a seat as the main chef nodded to him. "Hai good evening customer-san." He spoke proudly, as one of his waiters poured Pierre a little sake. "Welcome welcome to our restaurant. Enjoy!" The young man spoke, smiling and bowing his head as he put the sake in front of Pierre. The former sheriff looked at him, raising an eyebrow as did the chef who was also the owner of the place.

"Thank you." Taking the small cup and taking all the sake in to his body in one sip Pierre looked at the old man, and seconds later his head just fell forward, as he started snoring. "Ora ora, no sleeping in my restaurant, respected customer wake up!" The old man yelled out, trying to wake up Pierre. "Ahhh I guess he doesn't take alcohol very well. I better take him out to get some fresh air." Seconds later you could see the young man carry out Pierre, with Pierre left arm over the man's shoulder. "Hehe piece of cake... We got him..."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 23, 2011)

Gaja said:


> "Thank you." Taking the small cup and taking all the sake in to his body in one sip Pierre looked at the old man, and seconds later his head just fell forward, as he started snoring. "Ora ora, no sleeping in my restaurant, respected customer wake up!" The old man yelled out, trying to wake up Pierre. "Ahhh I guess he doesn't take alcohol very well. I better take him out to get some fresh air." Seconds later you could see the young man carry out Pierre, with Pierre left arm over the man's shoulder. "Hehe piece of cake... We got him..."





*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​

Cheers and laughter boomed around the bar like it was a festival, when Hornet wants to get a party started he certainly gets it started. Songs bellowed from mens? drunken lips and women danced on the tables. Rum flew through the air as mugs clashed together and joy generally spread over those present. Their sorrows had been drowned in the enjoyment of drink and company, truly Hornet was a man who brought people together, yet found it so difficult to form a crew. Those he had crossed and assisted, like Shenya, could never put their finger on it. A man who was such a strong leader and bringer of joy wondering the seas alone. Now was not the time for such deep thoughts however, now was the time drinking. Hornet, smashed off his face, danced around, leaping up and down with his drink in his hand and arms around anyone?s shoulder. So drunk he did not noticed the black coated men entering the bar inconspicuously and begin watching him. 

 As time passed Hornet eventually collapsed onto a table and bumped his head on the wooden side. The party continued without him, though the opportunity was too brilliant for the men in black to pass up. Before anyone could notice they slipped towards the dark skinned pirate and dragged him out of the bar, the party continuing in his absence.
?That was? ridiculously easy.? One of them said as they carried Hornt, one man on each side. They dashed towards a massive manor that sat high up on the hill away from the rest of the town. People gave a few glances as they saw, most thinking they were only helping a drunk while others new exactly the purpose of their assistance and would even be present when the gambling began.

*. . . . *​
 Within the large manor located on the hill away from the town, Captain Sten relaxed upon his throne. He had indeed had a throne built for himself in a massive partying hall. Around him people gambled, playing blackjack or slot machines. It was like a casino in itself. His eyes ran over the contents, the sound of beli ringing in his ears. At his side his excitable Vice Captain stood restlessly, wanting to gamble himself but forced to remain at his Captains side. A man in a black coat wandered up to the Captain, nodding his head respectively.
?Captain, we?ve collected all those on the list, including Pierre and Hornet.? Sten nodded sternly and tapped his fingers on his chair.
?I heard what that man did in Shiver-Me-Timbers, he had an interesting strength. It is a shame he escaped my attention last time he visited my Island.? He said partly to himself, partly to those in his conversation. His hand raised to chin to stroke it wisely.
?I believe he will make me a lot of beli this day, and Pierre too. Have the pair of them form a team in the arena, and prepare the rounds. Let us see how far they get, and then of course the final round will be the most amusing.? The Vice Captain chuckled to himself, always finding the final round in a contest like this cruelly fun.
?Yes Captain!? With that the man scampered off into the manor and arrange the contest.

*. . . .​*
 A smell lingered in Hornets nostrils; no longer the smell of rum and a party, it smelt more like a sewer and blood. His eyes were stilled closed behind his goggles as the pain in his head caused him to keep them shut. He must have banged in his head, mixed with his hung-over it was not going to be a fun morning. Slowly the dark skinned pirate opened his eyes to darkness. His brow lowered slightly as he gazed around, it looked like a prison. Men were chained and hanging from the walls and guards stood at a doorway. After a few moments of gazing around he felt his own arms locked by cuffs and upon looking over his shoulder he could see a thick pair around his wrists. To make things worse they were seastone. 
?Damn, that?s lame.? He said to himself. In the corner of his eye was another figure in the same position as him, his arms locked by seastone cuffs. After flicking a stone with his foot towards the cowboy looking character he called out to him in a hush toned.
?Yo man wake up, lookin? a little tied up there!? he said jokingly, a grin growing over his lips.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 23, 2011)

_*Shingo F. Stede, Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill Town, Grand Line*_

Walking in to the town Shingo realized quickly that he had little money, correction, no money to spend. Walking around topless, the muscular young man wondered. "I'm not a criminal, I'll just earn money..." He didn't want to just go around and steal stuff, he was raised better then that. At least that's what he thought at that time.

_Job #1 - Waiter at a Cafe_​
Seeing a sign that said "HELP NEEDED" a smile appeared on his face. Walking into the small cafe Shingo applied for an open job as a waiter. It wasn't an exciting job, but it would pay, plus he got to keep the tips. And there were beautiful ladies everywhere.

About an hour later the boss wanted up to the counter and saw Shingo pouring tea to a beautiful young lady and taking a seat on her table. As he walked up to him, something quite unexpected happened. "Hey can you pour the guy over there some tea, I'm busy at the moment."

Seconds later you could see Shingo getting thrown out of the cafe. No money earned, since he was giving out free drinks to all the ladies that he hit on. He could keep the apron, since he got chocolate on it.

_Status: Fired_

_Job #2 - Walk around Model at a Clothing Store_​
The next job he applied and got, mostly because of his build was a model at at clothing store. The job was simple. He would wear suits, walks on a catwalk, not look at the customers, not talk to them, go back in, change in to another outfit, and walk out again. The pay was pretty damn good, but the hours were long. But if he wanted to be a normal citizen he would have to work hard.

For a few hours things were going well. Shingo would do what was asked of him. He'd parade the suits, shirts and hats. It was an interesting experience to him, since his last outfit was a prison one. Shingo was actually doing that well on the catwalk, improvising that the store owner had decided to give him the honor of parading their last years top suit. To the owner it was one of their best promotional suits, since they made another one like that for a certain Vice Admiral Jinto Kazama.

Walking the catwalk like always, confident and with swagger you could see the store owner and some employees with stars in their eyes and their hands clasped together. "He's wonderful!" They all said in unison as Shingo reached the end of the lane, looking down for just a brief moment. And what did he see? Ow just the most beautiful woman he had seen in like, ages!!! Not to take anything away from the look of the young lady that looked at Shingo pose, but note that he just got out of prison.

His eyes looked at hers, her eyes look at his, and then a disaster happened. Shingo grabbed the collar of his shirt and with one swing ripped the entire suit apart, to bits. Striking a body building pose, where he showed of his muscles Shingo kept a cool look on his face. She would dig this...

Seconds later, Shingo was thrown out of the shop by the many crying employees, while the shop owner ripped his hair out with tears in his eyes.

_Status: Fired_

_Job #3 - Security for the "Lone Harbor" boutique_​
Apparently Windmill Town had become quite the dangerous place today, as the number one boutique got robbed for over a million belli in clothes. So they were looking to hire some security. And who was lucky enough to apply first? Exactly it was Shingo.

The job payed awesome, the hours were long, but the job was pretty much harmless.

An hour later Shingo was thrown out of the shop for sleeping on the job and giving random pretty girls discounts on his own.

_Status: Fired but got some nice clothes_

_Job #4 - Pro Boxer_​
Going back to his roots Shingo found out that a boxing event was gonna be held that very day. So going to check it out, he saw a poster of two mean looking guys on it. No doubt both were the headliners of the show.

Sneaking into a locker room of one of the main event boxers, news of his being unable to fight broke out. It was a disaster, the fight needed to happen in less then an hour, and the guy was beaten up?

Luckily for the promoters, a fresh escapee fro mthe Blizzard Gaol, a pro Boxer from the East Blue, and the only man so far to Knock Out Jabu, the "1-Hit KO Champion" walked in to the promoter. *BINGO!* Their night was saved, despite Shingo asking for a substantial amount of money to both enter the ring "unprepared" and in case should he win he asked for a small bonus.

Shingo didn't know that he was now worth 15.000.000 belli. That was 15 *MILLION* belli! But he still made everything work. Of course he knocked the guy out in under 60 seconds, got the money, a small bonus and was now a very pleased man. Walking out of the arena quickly, he started running in a random direction in case the guys found out that he also KO'ed their other main event fighter.

_Status: Payed! Chi-CHING!!!!_

But as he heard a familiar voice the boxer stopped and looked up. "Wow..." With the bag of money over his shoulder the black haired pirate saw Rose, now looking much nicer, with some new clothes and a new hair style. She still had that big grin pasted to her face so Shingo waved up to her. "Oi Rose-san! I wanna ride that thing as well." Despite being twenty years old, Shingo had a slightly childish and carefree side to him. It wasn't like he was super childish or anything like that, he just wanted to do what sounded fun to him, and riding the windmill sounded quite god damn fun to him.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*
> 
> *Hornet Havoc*​
> A smell lingered in Hornets nostrils; no longer the smell of rum and a party, it smelt more like a sewer and blood. His eyes were stilled closed behind his goggles as the pain in his head caused him to keep them shut. He must have banged in his head, mixed with his hung-over it was not going to be a fun morning. Slowly the dark skinned pirate opened his eyes to darkness. His brow lowered slightly as he gazed around, it looked like a prison. Men were chained and hanging from the walls and guards stood at a doorway. After a few moments of gazing around he felt his own arms locked by cuffs and upon looking over his shoulder he could see a thick pair around his wrists. To make things worse they were seastone.
> ...



*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*

The pirate was thrown in to a cell much like Hornet Havoc. Sleeping like a little baby the former sheriff was woken up by the loud calls of the pirate. "Huh?" Looking at the tanned guy across the room, Pierre noticed the seastone cuffs on his wrists. "What the hell is going on?" Noticing the smell of alcohol he added quickly. "... and who are you?"

Looking around he sorta figured out that this wasn't a Marine or Police cell. He knew how those looked, so if he wasn't arrested and in cuffs for another drinking contest or something, why was Pierre here? Checking his pocket once, Pierre noticed that his money was still there.


*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*

Walking out of the hotel Pattaya could hear his commanding officer, Jinto-san yell something. "For the love of god..." He mumbled in a low tone, as his hands covered his ears. Walking up to the spot where Jinto along with some other fine and sober marines confronted the "Big Bang Pirates" Pattaya lowered his hands as there was a big stare down between the two groups.

"WE'RE NEVER GONNA LOSE TO THE LIKES OF YOU!!!" The first mate yelled out, as the captain was gonna say something, resulting in the whole crew starting a chain of cries, that could only be the described as a violent assault on the ears of every hungover marine on the island. "I'll take the ugly loud guy on the left..." Pattaya said walked past Jinto and towards the first mate of the group. It was time to take the Big Bang pirates out. But the first mate had some different plans as he took out a bit hammer, and looking at Pattaya. "YOU'RE GOING DOWN MARINE!!!" Ow god...


----------



## Noitora (Apr 23, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*
> 
> The pirate was thrown in to a cell much like Hornet Havoc. Sleeping like a little baby the former sheriff was woken up by the loud calls of the pirate. "Huh?" Looking at the tanned guy across the room, Pierre noticed the seastone cuffs on his wrists. "What the hell is going on?" Noticing the smell of alcohol he added quickly. "... and who are you?"
> 
> Looking around he sorta figured out that this wasn't a Marine or Police cell. He knew how those looked, so if he wasn't arrested and in cuffs for another drinking contest or something, why was Pierre here? Checking his pocket once, Pierre noticed that his money was still there.




*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​

  The man in the cowboy was quick to answer, and seemed to be as confused as Hornet. From what he could figure out simply by the gift of sight and sense, they had been captured against their will during a night of drunken ridiculousness. The man beside him was likely caught somewhere else, as Hornet was sure someone as interesting looking as that would be etched into his memory at his party. In any case how they came to be here was not the priority, how to get out was. The seastone cuffs were the major problem, if he had control over his Pitch he could rip this place to pieces, hell even if he had use of his hands he could fight, but the cuffs were weakening him too severely For now, conversation was the best course of action.
?Me, I?m Hornet Havoc, Captain of the Bro Pirates!? There was a moment of silence, if perhaps the rest of his crew would come to his rescue came over Pierres mind, Hornet was not too sure, but he decided to add it anyway.
?I?m the only member though.? An air of failure washed over him, though he kept up his hopes as he passed the man another strong and confident grin. 
?Lets? get the hell outta here and let loose on the idiots that took us in!? 

  After Pierre likely replied, giving his name and rather unimpressed response to the lack of a crew a group of men marched into the cells with weapons brandished. The one at the front was bald with a massive blade over his shoulder, a toothful grin behind his lips.
??Sup, morons! Here is the chase, I?m Vice Captain Slicker Beat and you?re here under the command of Captain Gerald Sten, he owns White Haven. You?re teaming up together and then will fight in rounds in the White Haven arena where people bet how long you?ll survive. You?re both known rookies, and people love to see rookies get wiped!? Slicker motioned to the men around him who swiftly lifted both pirates to their feet and forced them forwards to the exit.
?Not so rough mutha fucka, I?ll mess you up sucker!? He rapped jokingly as he was pulled along with Pierre. The pair we lead through a row of corridors, up a flight of stairs until they finally came to a metal doorway. The large doorway slowly opened, allowing a roar of light flush through into the complete darkness, and like a flash they were thrown forward into the light to hear the massive doors behind them slam shut. Hornets? eyes swiftly adjusted due to his goggles to see a massive arena around them. Up high men and women stood with guards along a stone rail, their rifles aimed downwards. In a throne sat a large man, with Slicker Beat at his side. He slowly rose up and stretched out his arms.
?Welcome all to my manor and thank you all for your beli in preparing this occasion. Below us stand two pirates, murderous and monstrous, ?Captain? Hornet Havoc and Pierre St. Fly. Today they will fight for their lives against the trials before them, as you have all betted on how long it takes for them to die.? 

Hornet raised a brow as the man spoke out to the audience around them, his eyes looking around. Just then both their seastone cuffs disconnected themselves and fall off, as if removed at a distance, the strength quickly returning to the Captain. Before he acted he quickly noticed something around them. He frowned a little, slightly disbelieving in what he noticed but he quickly spoke it just in case his companion had not.
?All the wall ?round us is layered with seastone. They wantin? us to stay nice and cosy inside, I think.? The arena was quite well made. It was large, fortified and wide. The ground was dirt with various traps and pits scattered about where a man could drop into a hole filled with spikes, or fire. They really had sick taste here. Hornets? attention returned to the large man standing in front of his throne as he continued to speak loudly.
?Now, let us begin this. Round One, the rookie Piper Pirates. Weaklings from East Blue, if they win they win freedom.? The door on the other side of them and a dozen pirates poured out, all in strange colourful clothes wielding a variety of weapons. What was most interesting was their expression, it was melancholic, sullen; men forced to fight for freedom. Hornet shook his head and briefly looked to Pierre.
?So, looks like we?re teamin? up for a rumble.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2011)

InoxFy said:


> Matt Roke observed his enemy. He didn't know the man's name, he didn't care, all he knew was that he hated this man more than he ever thought possible, and wanted to make him pay full price for what he did. The captain was easily 20 centimeters taller than him and much more robust, this wasn't going to be an easy fight at all, not unless he could exploit his foe's weaknesses.
> 
> Matt charged forward and attempted a downwards slash with his blade arm. The captain blocked it with his kukiri, but before he could counterattack he received a swift metallic kick straight to the solar plexus. To Matt's surprise, the captain was completely unfazed, he retaliated with a slash that Matt barely blocked in time and sent him flying into a nearby wall.
> As soon as Matt got up the captain was already charging at him with his weapon raised, but he was surprised by a roundhouse kick to the face that caused him to stagger a little. Matt followed up the attack with a long series of kicks and sword strikes, of which the captain blocked a few and shrugged off the rest. When Matt paused to catch his breath he received a punch that sent him straight into the mast, he fell to the floor dazed and out of breath.
> ...



Tengu spun his buster sword around in a whirl of speed, clearing the rear of the deck of any remaining stragglers. Pirates flew like rag dolls over the railing, and went splashing into the drink. A single trembling pirate was left, halfheartedly pointing a cutlass at Tengu. "You're blindfolded. How can you see!?" the pirate exclaimed. 

"I'm psychic, just call me the blind demon," Tengu replied. It was funny how many people actually bought this line hook line and sinker. It made him think of Rio. Tengu grinned as he smelled the raw fear wafting from the pirates very pores. He took a single step towards his trembling foe. "Boo!"  The pirate wailed with fear and swan dived over the railing. 

Tengu chuckled. These guys were pitiful. It was then that Matt slammed into the main mast of the ship. Tengu spun around and shifted his focus onto the kukri wielding captain. Apparently this fellow wasn't as pitiful as the rest of his crew. That was usually the way it worked with these amateurish type of crews.  As the pirate captain pulled in Matt, and prepared to deliver a finishing blow, Tengu crouched into an offensive position, holding his buster sword by his side. He was ready to strike if Matt failed to defend himself. Tengu couldn't have his guide being impaled after all, but he wouldn't interfere until he absolutely had to. This was a battle of honor.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 23, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*
Hawkins wiped the sweat from his brow, and smiled triumphantly as he surveyed his latest creation. The process of fusion had taken the better part of a day.  "So what do you think?"  Hawkins asked the weapons shop owner, the man who had most graciously supplied Hawkins with the devil fruit and materials to make this a reality. 

The owner gazed skeptically at the dragonhide whip laying on the counter. "It looks the same to me?" He paused and pointed at the handle. "Well no, there are those little feathers sticking out of the handle." 

Hawkins nodded. The long handle of the whip was now studded with a plumage of gray and white feathers. With his devil fruit sense, he could already feel the presence of the devil fruit within, now fully fused with the whip. Thankfully it had been a zoan fruit. Zoan's were the best type to fuse with inanimate objects. Using paramecia, and logia, often ended with varying results of success.  

"So what does it do?" 

"Let's find out," Hawkins replied. He grabbed the whip and unfurled it to its full length. "Stand back," Hawkins told the owner. Hawkins twirled the whip around with expert precision, and cracked it against the floor. The whiplash sound suddenly gave way to a high pitched warbling sound. 

*"KWEH!" *

The whip trembled and flew out of Hawkins grip. A bird like head attached to a long slim neck sprung out of the whip, followed by its massive hindquarters. Within seconds a giant bird stood before them, filling up the entire front area of the store. The bird gazed at Hawkins and the owner through round black eyes. It had a glossy coat of black and white feathers, and long and powerful looking legs. "It's a fuckin ostrich!" the owner exclaimed incredulously. "That it is..." Hawkins muttered in surprise. However, judging by the dragon like scales running up and down the bird's neck and legs, it had obviously been altered slightly by the fusion. The ostrich warbled again, and gazed back and forth between Hawkins and the owner. 

Without warning it sprung towards Hawkins. "Whoah!" Hawkins screamed, as the bird knocked him to the floor. Hawkins shielded his face, expecting the bird to claw at him. He berated himself for not anticipating this. Back when he still worked for the government, he had once seen a bear zoan fused shield rip a colleague's  entire arm off, in a rabid fit of rage. You never could predict the temperament of the animal until you actually came face to face with it. What came next weren't sharp claws however. Hawkins blinked in surprise as the ostrich nuzzled him affectionately with it's beak, and licked his face. 

*"KWEH!" * 

The owner guffawed with laughter. "I think he likes you!"

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

Hawkins shook the owners hand, and thanked him. Beside Hawkins stood the giant ostrich, gazing curiously at the interaction. "Are you sure you don't want to keep him? It was your devil fruit." 

The owner shook his head. "Nah. What the heck am I gonna do with a giant ostrich anyways? I have a feeling you'll be able to put it to better use then I." He gestured at the Ostrich. "So what are you gonna name him?" Hawkins thought it over. He gazed up at the signboard above the weapons shop: *Oliver's Weapons Emporium: If it can kill then we got it!  * 

"Ollie," Hawkins declared. He turned towards his feathered friend, and patted him on the head. "How do you like the sound of that boy?" The ostrich warbled excitedly and flapped its wings back and forth. "Sounds like a fine name to me," the owner replied with an amused expression. Hawkins hopped atop Ollie, and bade the owner farewell. The ostrich took off down the street like a bat out of hell, leaving a dust trail in it's wake. 

"SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!!" 

Several crashes later, Hawkins and Ollie finally came upon the rest of the Phoenix Pirates. Hawkins had used his devil fruit sense to hone in on Rose and Ursla specifically. He spotted Rose and Shingo, spinning around a giant windmill tower, in a blur. Rose was using tiny bubble explosions to propel the windmill blades at high speed. "HEEEEEEEY HAAAAWKINS!!" Rose exclaimed, laughing wildly with delight as they went even faster. Shingo however seemed like he had gotten a little more then had bargained for. Hawkins chuckled, and turned his attention to the ship like form in the distance. 

"Wow, nice work Sandrei," he told the Fishman shipwright with an impressed voice.


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu spun his buster sword around in a whirl of speed, clearing the rear of the deck of any remaining stragglers. Pirates flew like rag dolls over the railing, and went splashing into the drink. A single trembling pirate was left, halfheartedly pointing a cutlass at Tengu. "You're blindfolded. How can you see!?" the pirate exclaimed.
> 
> "I'm psychic, just call me the blind demon," Tengu replied. It was funny how many people actually bought this line hook line and sinker. It made him think of Rio. Tengu grinned as he smelled the raw fear wafting from the pirates very pores. He took a single step towards his trembling foe. "Boo!"  The pirate wailed with fear and swan dived over the railing.
> 
> Tengu chuckled. These guys were pitiful. It was then that Matt slammed into the main mast of the ship. Tengu spun around and shifted his focus onto the kukri wielding captain. Apparently this fellow wasn't as pitiful as the rest of his crew. That was usually the way it worked with these amateurish type of crews.  As the pirate captain pulled in Matt, and prepared to deliver a finishing blow, Tengu crouched into an offensive position, holding his buster sword by his side. He was ready to strike if Matt failed to defend himself. Tengu couldn't have his guide being impaled after all, but he wouldn't interfere until he absolutely had to. This was a battle of honor.



"Distance Kick"
Matt's metallic right foot extended downwards and impacted directly into the captain's previously wounded right foot. He screamed from the pain and simultaneously let go of Matt and his weapon. 
Matt took the opportunity to kick his opponent in the jaw with sufficient force to lift him a few feet off the ground and cause him to fall on his back. The captain tried to reach for his weapon, but Matt kicked it away and aimed the point of his blade at his throat. "I could end your life this instant." He then kicked the captain in the temple, knocking him out. "But that wouldn't be the most convenient course of action."

He then addressed Tengu "Very well, we can depart now, our priority upon disembarking in Marauders' Cove should be to turn this individual in to the authorities and expect to get some sort of reward in the form of a set amount of monetary units."
Matt then searched the ship for adequate navigation tools, since the ones he used to own have suffered irreparable damage from the fire. His maps were burnt as well, but that wasn't a problem at all since he had pretty much memorized the layout of this section of the West Blue. As soon as he found the tools they departed

...

The sun had already set and the temperature was dropping rapidly when the island disappeared from view. There wasn't a single cloud in the sky, the sight of all the stars contrasting with the pitch black background of the sky and the sea was absolutely breathtaking. After making sure the ship's path was set correctly Matt started identifying the various constellations he remembered from his charts, which were now reduced to ashes. He felt sorry for Tengu, since he wasn't able to witness this breathtaking sight, he wondered if he was ever able to see in the past. 
He decided it was appropriate to ask, and addressed his friend. "Tengu, were you always blind?"


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill Island*

*Sandrei*












*Spoiler*: __ 



_Rose, Ursla&Ten, Hawkins, Sandrei, Shingo, Gatrom _




While the rest of the crew had been investigating the town and bonding, Sandrei had found it more comfortable to be alone. He was not sure if it was the right time for him to bond with them, or if he even should. Was it his place to act like a member of the crew if he did not even consider himself such yet. Yet. Thinking like that made it seem like it was a definite result to his assisting them and spending time with them. They were suddenly a fun group and with the Captain having the Will of D. he could predict many exciting and interesting events to follow her. Though he did not fully understand that will he had heard of it and once knew a human man with it, a long time ago. In any case Ursla had given him a reason to break out of the prison and that led to a fulfilment in battle which was something he had long forgotten inside those cells. His cold blood boiling at the excitement of fighting, he loved it. A smirk touched the corner of his lips as he sat at the shore, a hammer in his hand. 

  Ahead of him calmly floating on the water a large ship, not overly large of course but it held a strong presence about it. At the back sat an observation deck, which held a gym at the base with various weights and exercise equipment he had snagged from the local muscle freak near the boxing contest. In a small room beside the gym was a masseuse room, which he had stolen from the local relaxation clinic. From those rooms there was open deck which circled around the centre rooms and around to the main deck in the centre of the ship. On onside of the main rooms was the women quarters, and on the other side the men quarters, in the centre lay the kitchen and next door to it was the doctors room. In the centre of the deck several small fair ground equipment pieces was placed for Rose to play on as well as a trap door leading down into the hull. Below was the garage for himself, he was not overly sure why he placed something personally for himself but he felt the desire to. Building equipment as well as an entrance under the ship into the sea was placed, allowing him to exit and enter as via the sea without leaping over the side each time. Leading to the front of the ship the deck raised an armoury being in the rooms located at the front, along with a doorway to a frontal canon. At the face of the vessel was the head of a Phoenix proud and goofy, just as Sandrei pictured Rose. It was a masterpiece for what he had to work with and the time he had and the Fishman was happy with it.

  Sandrei sat on a nearby rock gazing over the vessel quietly. He had a few names in mind but he did not wish to place them, he wanted the Phoenix pirates to name it, mainly Rose. It was her vessel now, hers to take out to sea, hers to see the world with. Though it had manly stolen item from Windmill town attached to it and within it, it was still quite something to look upon. Perhaps if he remained with them for a while he could patch it up and add to it, though that was wishful thinking, his fate had yet to be decided.
"Bah... I'm thinking to much." He grumbled to himself, his head shaking slowly.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 24, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Topsville...*
> 
> Dante payed the island no mind as it twisted and twirled, he had underlings to recruit and worlds to conquer. He stepped through the line up of citizens that had wisely chosen to join him over their own demise. He grasped them by the necks, one by one, and branded them with the scorch mark that signified their allegiance.
> 
> "Now that this is through I have no further use of this island. Half of you will remain here, and inform all that arrive just who this island, as well as all of its inhabitants belong to..."   he says, stabbing a flag with the Devil King's jolly roger on it, "Understood?" they all give a weak "aye" and Dante begins to walk away, "Very good, now to collect my underlings and get off of this damn toy of an island."



The flag that was stabbed into the ground moments ago suddenly began to fade into the ground somehow. No one knew exactly how, but the flag was surely disappearing under the ground. Many of the villagers (Who were now apart of The Devil King Pirates) gave the flag a bewildered look just before the ground swallowed it up. 

_"The flag just disappeared!!!"
"Captain Dante!!! Did you see that?!"
"This is weird...."
"Please don't kill me for this! It isn't my fault!!!!"_












In the distance, the silhouettes of five people are seen approaching the area. They're walking at a slow, patient pace that only adds to the epicness of thier arrival. Many of the villagers began to notice the group of people approaching, squinting their eyes to perhaps get a better glance of who they could possibly be. Even Dante trained his field of vision on the newcomers. The dark clouds continued to roll it as the winds started to pick up, making some of the buildings sway in the island. Along with Topsville peculiar tilting, this was not a very stable place at the moment.

"Ring the alarms! The *X*treme Marine Squadron is here!!!" The dark-skinned man in the center of the group announced. "I believe it's time for me to dish out some JUSTICE!!!"

The group of five finally made it into town after their epic walk of about five minutes. Lt. Commander Lucio approached the apparent leader of this rag-tag group, Dante. 

"'Doodoo King' Dante! You're under arrest! Oh yeah, I took your raggety as flag. If you want it, then come get it back!"


----------



## Gaja (Apr 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*
> 
> *Hornet Havoc*​
> 
> ...



_*Pierre St. Fly, Bro pirates ~ White haven, North Blue*_

Pierre looked around and like Hornet he too realized that the might have been snatched by a group of bounty hunters or something. But as laid back as Pierre was he didn't seem to get mad, more like he politely listened to Hornet introduce himself. And add that he was a pirate captain, to which Pierre answer was suppose to be be. "Awesome, maybe they'll storm the place any second now..." But before he had a chance to speak those thoughts Hornet, with a big smile shared that he was the sole member of the crew.

"_Fail..._" Pierre looked at him for a second with narrowed eyes, as the man named Hornet felt the same emotion. But seconds later, as if a new leaf was turned both and his shade wearing friend suggested that the two of them get out on their own. A big happy smile spread over the face of Pierre as he replied. "Sure thing Hornet. Just make sure not to hurt any women or children. Ow by the way, I'm Pierre, Pierre St. Fly. Back in the West Blue they called me "Daddy" Fly. Cool shades..."

As Pierre drifted away a little, maybe due to the drugs he had been given, a bald dude walked in to their little lounge. "Ow hi Mr. Baldie-san." Pierre said politely, to which the bald figure only frowned. This guy was lucky he was gonna be in a show, or the vice captain would cut him up.

A little while later though, both men found themselves being pushed in to an arena filled with people. They would meet the host as well, and were told that they would have to fight for their lives, since it seemed that everyone could bet on how long they would survive this place. "Cashing out doesn't sound cool to me either..." Pierre was usually the type of guy who would try and talk his opponent out of it, and if that should fail he'd just kick his ass. But right now with all the traps, sea stone and East Blue pirates aiming to kill them Pierre decided against it. "... so let's do it Mr. Hornet." Running towards them was the group of East Blue pirates, many of them armed, as Pierre now felt the sea stone cuffs effect wear of. A confident smirk appeared on his face as he felt normal again. "Can't we just talk things through?" Landing a kick to a mans face he said jokingly as the massive brawl began.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Woodpecker Pirates/Syren Island...*
> Jessie clenched her fists in anger. The answer was obvious. Only one man was greedy enough to ruin the economy and pin the blame on someone else. She looked towards Billy and Jackal, her expression one of simmering rage. "It had to be Mayor Sully. Ever since he was elected Mayor things have gotten worse. My father always told me that he was no good."   Jessie cracked her knuckles. It was time to get serious. "I think it's time you guys know something about me," Jessie told Billy and Jackal. She closed her eyes and focused on each of her clones.
> 
> *"Clone Clone Return!" *
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue*

Billy and Jackal sat next to each other indian style, both of them in the exact same position as Jessie spoke about Mayor Sully being the one to blame. At that single moment both men seemed to be serious and listen to it, a flame bursting in their eyes. "ARAAAA How dare he lie about me being a bad boy!!!! Hornet would kick my ass if he heard it!!!" Looking around himself Billy noticed that Hornet was not here, yosh yosh. No one could kick his ass, no one. Not even his big brother!!!! YOSH!!!!

But then something even more shocking happened. Jessie was about to eithe teleport or explode, and as Billy hid behind a surprised Jackal nothing happened. Nothing at all. "Boooo, you didn't blow up!!! Booo!" Billy complained, he wanted to see a light show, fire works, maybe some food. And here after all this build up, nothing. But then Jessie produced two more of her sisters out of her body.

The room went silent.

And although it was just for a single second, it seemed like forever. And then Billy's reaction came up. "SUGEEEEEE!!!! You're a hotel woman!!! Ne ne are you a part time magician as well?" Getting smacked over the head once by his trusted first mate, it was time for a topic change.

"Ara, yosh! We're kicking Mayor Sully's but! It's decided!" Jackal smiled, that was more like it. Entertainment and excitement were coming up, as Billy kicked the door open, bowed to the old lady. And started marching in a random direction. "I'm gonna kick his ass!" But he wouldn't be allowed to leave that quickly, as Jackal grabbed his shirts' collar and lifted him of the ground. "Before we get toe the ass kicking, why don't we add a little Chaos to the whole mix." Looking at Jessie with a wide grin, Billy added. "Owww Beardy has a plan, smart Beardy!"

And indeed Jackal nodded as he talked to Jessie. "I noticed that police were also involved, so I suspect that this Sully character will try to use them as a shield. So why don't we turn that around..." While Jackal was talking he grabbed Billy's lips with his free hand so he could speak and not get interrupted. "Let's send a distraction in form of one of your clones, so we can enter the building without having to fight." Next to him Billy clapped. It was a master plan indeed. Damn Billy felt proud of himself, his Beardy was a smart one.

"What do you think Jessie-san?" The girl's reply would soon follow and the group would go to the big building where Sully spend his time, everyone knew where to find him. It wasn't a big secret, but his massive security force would try and make things difficult no doubt.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*
> 
> Several crashes later, Hawkins and Ollie finally came upon the rest of the Phoenix Pirates. Hawkins had used his devil fruit sense to hone in on Rose and Ursla specifically. He spotted Rose and Shingo, spinning around a giant windmill tower, in a blur. Rose was using tiny bubble explosions to propel the windmill blades at high speed. "HEEEEEEEY HAAAAWKINS!!" Rose exclaimed, laughing wildly with delight as they went even faster. Shingo however seemed like he had gotten a little more then had bargained for. Hawkins chuckled, and turned his attention to the ship like form in the distance.
> 
> "Wow, nice work Sandrei," he told the Fishman shipwright with an impressed voice.



*Shingo F. Stede, Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill Town, Grand Line*












Various members of the Phoenix pirates went around town and did their thing, but they would all come together eventually. The day was slowly coming to an end as the sun started setting. Shingo after winning his match also made his way towards the beach. But since he was intrigued by Rose's windmill ride Shingo asked if he could join in. And of course Rose let him climb on board, creating a small bubble for him to jump on and use to to grab a hold of the giant spinning fan. "Yosh, here we go!"

But as soon as he grabbed the windmill real tight, several mini bubbles burst in to small explosions and increased the speed of their ride dramatically. Shingo held on for dear life in the first 30 seconds, thinking that this thing was gonna break and that they were done for. Meanwhile Rose laughed and enjoyed the wild ride like it was the most natural thing in the world.

From a distance it looked like both Rose and Shingo enjoyed it, given Rose a bit more then Shingo, as Hawkins came crashing near them, both the pirate captain and boxer yelled out. "HEEEEEY HAWKINS!!!!" But they continued to spin rapidly, on and on and on. Eventually Shingo laughed sticking his tongue out and yelling. "This is awesome!!!" Near them Sandrei had pretty much finished his work, as Ursla and Ten walked up to them, their shopping spree also came to an end, while Mr. Daper worked on his novel quietly.

After some more time Shingo would let go of the Windmill and get launched high into the air. Landing on the sand next to Sandrei, the young Stede stood up, dusted himself off and looked at the ship. He was wearing a pair on black pants, slightly ripped at the bottom. No shirt, a big bag of cash in his arm, and a "Lone Harbor" black jacket, also slightly ripped at the sleeves. So he rolled the back a little as he commented on the ship. "Wow, awesome job Sandrei and in record time too..." Looking at the beautiful piece of work from all angles the Stede grinned. "So what is the name of this beauty?" And he hadn't even seen that rooms that Sandrei worked on as the entire crew came together on the small sandy beach.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

Gaja said:


> _*Pierre St. Fly, Bro pirates ~ White haven, North Blue*_
> 
> A little while later though, both men found themselves being pushed in to an arena filled with people. They would meet the host as well, and were told that they would have to fight for their lives, since it seemed that everyone could bet on how long they would survive this place. "Cashing out doesn't sound cool to me either..." Pierre was usually the type of guy who would try and talk his opponent out of it, and if that should fail he'd just kick his ass. But right now with all the traps, sea stone and East Blue pirates aiming to kill them Pierre decided against it. "... so let's do it Mr. Hornet." Running towards them was the group of East Blue pirates, many of them armed, as Pierre now felt the sea stone cuffs effect wear of. A confident smirk appeared on his face as he felt normal again. "Can't we just talk things through?" Landing a kick to a mans face he said jokingly as the massive brawl began.




*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*










​

It would have appeared that Pierre was just as enthusiastic as himself when it came to a bit of a brawl as also keeping his own skin. The group was pirates rushed towards the pair with all their courage bumbled up to their little souls, weapons high above their heads preparing to crash down in large slashes, to do whatever they could to survive and win their freedom. Unfortunately for them Hornet was no charity giver, he was a pirate who also wanted to get out of this situation alive and well. As the group closed in Pierre slammed his boot into the face of one of the attackers, taking him down pretty much instantly. At the same time Hornet had leapt onto his hands and thrust out his foot as well; slamming it directly with another pirates jaw and sent him flying across the arena field. The poor fellow impacted with the arena wall and slid down it unconscious. 

This was clearly a round to test heir fighting capability as these guys were way below their level and if they had been singularly picked out upon entering the island this Captain Gerald Sten must have known this already. Hornet continued to flip from his hands to his feet as support as random limbs from his body span out from his twirling fighting style to beat upon any enemies that came close to him, taking on half the young fellows himself and leaving the other half to Pierre. Mid battle he sprung up a conversation with his new good friend.
?So, Pierre, are you a cowboy!?? He asked rather excitedly as he landed onto his feet and blocked a strike from above his forearm and grabbed the enemy pirates in return.
?Not the best of places to meet, eh?? He added as he ran his eyes over the wall around the while grasping the pirate with his right arm, who of course was trying desperately to escape. Once something caught his eyes he launched the poor soul across the arena floor and slammed him into the wall.
?Oh damn he flew, shame he was a one man crew, Yeah!? He rapped with his hand thrust upwards before being thrust forwards towards where the man impacted. He offered Pierre a small grin as he motioned to the wall with his known Hornet movements, a crack already grown over the side. He could not speak the idea that ran in his mind out loud at the risk of being caught out but something told him Pierre would grasp at what he was getting at.

 Sten watched from above, his brow slightly lowering as he caught the scent of foul play in the arena though his eyes saw nothing that would reveal such. He ignored that feeling for now as he watched in silence, the people around him cheering as they were locked into the fighting. Hornet quickly shifted his stance as another courageous pirate took his chances in a sneak attack from the rear. The dark skinned Captain leapt upwards into the air and landed back down on top of the poor fellow, his hand gripping the back of his head and impacting it with the dirt covered ground below them both. Stars dazed around the mans eyes as he was fully out cold. As they made short work of the men from East Blue the giant tiger beasts behind the second doors awaited for Round two.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2011)

InoxFy said:


> "Distance Kick"
> Matt's metallic right foot extended downwards and impacted directly into the captain's previously wounded right foot. He screamed from the pain and simultaneously let go of Matt and his weapon.
> Matt took the opportunity to kick his opponent in the jaw with sufficient force to lift him a few feet off the ground and cause him to fall on his back. The captain tried to reach for his weapon, but Matt kicked it away and aimed the point of his blade at his throat. "I could end your life this instant." He then kicked the captain in the temple, knocking him out. "But that wouldn't be the most convenient course of action."
> 
> ...



Tengu sat against the railing with his arms crossed, the giant crimson steel  buster sword propped by his side. He couldn't see the setting sun, but he could feel its warm light slowly diminish against his skin, and then cease altogether, giving way to the brisk embrace of night. Even though he was denied the visual majesty of the many stars overhead, there was still a whole other world available to him, one that was invisible to those who relied upon their eyes. The sea, and even the sky, was teeming with life. Somewhere deep underwater, he could even hear the calls of the whales, deep soulful sounds that reverberated across the depths. 

A bemused smirk appeared on Tengu's face when he was asked if he had always been blind. He got that question a lot. "I was born this way..." Tengu responded. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
_21 years ago...
Aisha Midomaru smiled with relief as she heard the wailing sound of her baby. It was a strong sound, full of life. She craned her head up anxiously to catch a glimpse of the new life that she had brought into the world, wanting nothing more then to hold it in her arms. 

"It's a boy!" the mid wife declared. 

Raido Midomaru kissed his wife on the forehead, beaming proudly as he stood beside his wife. "You did it Aisha." 

Aisha was about to tell him that they had done it together, but then she noticed a look of concern on the mid wife's face as she held her crying baby. "What is it?" Aisha asked, her voice sounding tense.  

"There's something wrong..." 

Several days later...
"I'm sorry but your son will never be able to see," the doctor said.

The words stung Aisha's heart, and she began to cry. Her husband suddenly shot up from his chair and slammed the doctor against the wall. "He is my heir, the one who will inherit my sword art, and the tradition of the Crimson Dragon Dojo. How can he carry on my will when he is blind?!" Raido fixed the doctor with a look of steel eyed intensity, the same look he reserved for his foes just before he cut them down. "You will cure him, and if you cannot cure him, then you will find another doctor who can!"

The doctor shrunk back in fear from Raido's wrath, but still summoned the courage to speak frankly. "With all due respect Raido-sama, this isn't something that can be cured. This is the way your son was born, and you must accept this fact!"

Raido's face hardened, and all emotion left his face. He dropped the trembling doctor to the floor and stomped out of the office, leaving his wife in tears. _ 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Tengu shrugged at the fact that he would never be able to see the world the way everyone else did. As the old saying went, you couldn't miss what you never had. Perhaps the only regret that Tengu did have, was that he would never be able to see a pretty girls face. "Don't feel sorry for me either. There are many ways of seeing in this world."  Tengu decided to drop the subject and ask Matt a question of his own. 

"So what will you do now that you have your vengeance?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 24, 2011)

It knew itself as the Prima. It knew this because it was written, long ago, in an age far better than this one. It knew that the priests of old were long dead along with the great Church-Kingdom where it was first molded. It knew that the treasures they had been built to protect still laid inside the alabaster vault it and the others stood guard over. It knew that the temple-fort needed repairs once again, and that the Tertiarii must be roused.

Prima's eyes began to glow. It opened its mouth, and spoke with the voice of ages. "AWAKEN"

A statue standing inside a niche stirred. It took a step forward, its eyes glowing as well. All around the chamber more statues began to awaken. The one inside the alcove inspected the others. So many of the statues had fallen in disrepair. "I SHALL TEND TO THE OTHERS." Tertiarii said.

"DO AS THE WORDS SAY. " Prima's eyes dimmed, then shone brightly once again. "THE FRONT GUARD DO NOT ANSWER TO THE WAKE. LET THE WORDS OF CAUTION BE READ"

Several of the statues, the ones that do not need repair, walked towards the exit of the chamber. It was typical of the front guard to be more prone to damage and would require heavy maintenance, but on some occasions this was because of interlopers trespassing. Prima hoped it would not come to that. It did not like disobeying the Word of Life.


----------



## InoxFy (Apr 24, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu sat against the railing with his arms crossed, the giant crimson steel  buster sword propped by his side. He couldn't see the setting sun, but he could feel its warm light slowly diminish against his skin, and then cease altogether, giving way to the brisk embrace of night. Even though he was denied the visual majesty of the many stars overhead, there was still a whole other world available to him, one that was invisible to those who relied upon their eyes. The sea, and even the sky, was teeming with life. Somewhere deep underwater, he could even hear the calls of the whales, deep soulful sounds that reverberated across the depths.
> 
> A bemused smirk appeared on Tengu's face when he was asked if he had always been blind. He got that question a lot. "I was born this way..." Tengu responded.
> 
> ...



Matt thought about the question for a while, he didn't really plan this out in advance. He regretted the fact that his island was destroyed, that he no longer had a place to call home, but the truth is that he probably preferred idea of traveling around the world visiting unknown places and watching sights beyond his wildest imagination. Besides. he could never fulfill his dream of drawing extensive star charts for every hemisphere if he stayed at home all his life.
"I don't really have plan on what to do right now, to tell the truth I was planning to leave home eventually anyways. I've always wanted to travel to the various oceans of the world and see the various sights they have to offer. The stars and constellations that can be seen in the sky during the night are completely different for each hemisphere, it has always been my dream to see those constellations and draw extensive charts about them.

Matt continued observing the sky, he never ceased to be amazed at the sheer number of stars, many of them undoubtedly had systems of planets much like their own. Some of them even able to support life, so many worlds that were such an unfathomable distance again they would never be visited by humans. And what he was viewing right now was only a small fraction of what the sky had to offer!

"And then, there's also the grand line, they say it's impossible to make a reliable star chart of the grand line because the sky changes constantly, they say that even if you look at the sky every single night, you would never see the same arrangement of constellations twice. I would give anything to go there at least once and witness that phenomenon with my own eyes.

Matt then felt extremely guilty for saying all of those things, he promised himself to refrain from talking to Tengu about things that could only be observed visually in the future.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 24, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> The flag that was stabbed into the ground moments ago suddenly began to fade into the ground somehow. No one knew exactly how, but the flag was surely disappearing under the ground. Many of the villagers (Who were now apart of The Devil King Pirates) gave the flag a bewildered look just before the ground swallowed it up.
> 
> _"The flag just disappeared!!!"
> "Captain Dante!!! Did you see that?!"
> ...



The Devil King trained his eyes on the loud mouthed newcomer with an annoyed glare, "Walk as slow as you want, your death is inevitable..."

It seemed that it was this idiot that was responsible for his flag's vanishing, perhaps a devil fruit, "Feel free to keep my flag," the others look at him slowly, surprised looks on each of their faces, "I'll simply replace it with the skin of the fool that tried to defy me."

Dante raised his hand and snapped his fingers, "New underlings, take care of these weaklings."

The men raised their weapons, their fear of Dante outweighing their fear of battle and propelling them into the fray, "These men aren't warriors," Marcus says as he spins around one of the attackers and slamming his elbow into their back and sending them to the floor, "Fear cannot be the catalyst for battle."

Dante watches as the marines took down his new recruits, "Hm, not bad," he draws his pitch fork and spins it around a bit before delivering two simple strikes to the ground with the butt of the weapon.












Everyone suddenly pauses as silence fills the air, but the silence is quickly broken by the sounds of blood curdling screams, *"This better be good..."* the large hammerhead shark fishman says, approaching over the hill, teeth dripping with blood as he steps to Dante's right.

There is then a loud crash from one of the nearby buildings as a man flies through the building, followed by Semmy leaping over him saying, *"Sorry Frankie, but using a door just isn't as cool,"* with another mighty leap he lands on the other side of his captain.

And finally a trail of dust speeds through the area until it finally comes to a stop by Dante's right foot, as it clears it is revealed to be Eli riding atop his mouse, "Lets break some fuckin' bones..." the 6 inch tall boy announces, pounding his fists together.

Dante and the others watch as the Xtreme Marine Squad continues to make quick work of the new fodder, *"I'm sure you all know my policy on taking the weak aboard..."* 

He raises his staff and then slams it into the ground, *"Hell's Fury,"* Geysers of fire begin to burst from the ground beneath the XMS. While the marines wildly leap around to avoid the attacks the fodder are not so lucky, being burned alive.

*"Only the strong are permitted to sail under The Devil King, this is a lesson that can only be learned the hard way..."* he says as he continues literally raise hell.


----------



## Cooli (Apr 24, 2011)

After a couple of days of celebrating and recovering from their injuries, it was time to set sail once more. The citizens of the Kingdom of Shinpou showered the crew with praise and gifts as they watched the Uccello's set sail. It's a shame. Braska took off without even saying bye.

It's fine. I'm sure he had good reason to. But next time we see him, I'm giving him a nice one right to the jaw. Raven laughed with a grin as he slammed his fist into his palm.

So where are we headed to next? Doesn't seem like there's much more to do in these parts.

We're going to that place.

That place? You don't mean . . . ?

Tch. It's about damn time.

Heh. So you finally want to go there huh? Are you sure we're ready?

Of course not. But that's what makes it more interesting! he laughed.

Oh boy. That's some reckless decision making at its finest

What do you mean we're not ready? After what we just did, we're ready for anything! Thrush placed his hand on his should and flexed his muscle. Hell yeah! Raven and Thrush started flexing their muscles while making stupid poses.

Would you two cut it out! Snipe punched the two of them in the back of the head. This is serious. If we go there and can't find our way around, then we'll be in trouble.

Don't worry about that. We'll deal with it once we get there. Now, let's set sail for Reverse Mountain. We're going to the Grand Line!

Snipe sighed as she slumped her way to her position. Seriously, why did I ever join a crew with you as Captain. as Snipe walked away, she noticed a strange lumpy object under a blanket that wasn't on the ship before. As she walked over to it, the blanket moved a bit. What the . . . ? Snipe reached down and yanked away the blanket. Surprised at what she saw, she fell back and let out a loud scream. Who the hell are you!?

THE FOOD!!!!! came a yell from below. Thrush ran back up to the deck All of our food . . . tears were streaming down his face. What is it!? What about our food!? Raven was anxious and worried. It's all gone Thrush collapsed to floor in depression, tears still flowing like a faucet. What!? This can't be!? Raven quickly rushed down to the kitchen NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! He reappeared and joined Thrush on the ground. Their tears formed a small stream that flowed over the side of the deck.

Idiots. What will crying do about it?

This isn't good though. If we had known earlier, we could have stocked up on supplies back there. It's going to be a while before we reach the next town.

Forget about the food. Are main concern is who this person is!

THROW HIM OVERBOARD!!! HE ATE ALL OF OUR FOOD!!! Dove was in the background in chibi mode mopping up the tears and cleaning the deck


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandord*
​
The sniper known as Raiden sprinted over the pipelines of the factory, hidden by the darkness and his foot steps light against the metal. He was no amateur in the art of keeping himself hidden from eyes and ears, a man who was quick to kill his enemy without a hint of suspicion. He was making his way towards Sector Three after the warning of a disturbance. He was not overly concerned with the enemy, any stupid enough to wander into the factory would likely be an easy target to take down afar without them even realising what hit them.
“This’ll be a piece of a cake, way below my pay grade...” He mutters to himself, though passes it off as simply duty and continues forward. Suddenly a loud bellowing shakes his ear drums, a yelling out with something to do with yummies. Luck was certainly on his side this time. Raiden dashed into the shadows and slid into a hidden position with his rifle coming to his eyes and his gaze narrowed ahead. Far down one of the allies a large chef had sat himself holding a bag of metal scraps. A smirk grew over the snipers lips; he would clean up here and be done in no time.

*. . . .​*
  The large chef sobbed, streams of tears running down his face like endless waterfalls, his heart broken by the lack of food. Some of those marines must have switched the bags around when he was not paying attention, and perhaps the reason he could not find Shishi was they also took him when his back was turned. So many possibilities ran through is mind as he gazed around, the tears stopped and vanished completely, this factory had truly turned out to be quite the dangerous place. They were food stealing, nakama kidnapping fiends. As the greatest chef in the world it was up to him to put an end to such cruel horrors. 

Just then the sound of a pipe popping behind him sent a cloud of steam pouring forth which cause Brolly to turn his attention to the startling sound. His movements saved his skin, as a bullet skimmed past him as he stood up and ricocheted off the ground and down the ally. Brolly was quick to catch on and drew his massive fork before moving quickly through the ally way, the sounds of bullets hitting the walls around him as he moved. He was being targeted by someone off in the shadows. 
“Takes yummies and shoot at me, I show them cooking strength of Brandford!” 
With that he slipped into a hole in the factories pipe works, barely missing a bullet grazing his back.Inside the factory he moved along slowly, he was not hiding inside, simply planning. While he did not seem like a tactician of any kind he sometimes had brief moments of genius. They were so rare and far apart people never witness it more than once. The chef found a small open area in the factory grounds, only the sounds of the mechanics working in the structure filled the air. Brolly raised one of his hands as jelly formed from his palm.

*  . . . .*​
 Raiden muttered under his breath. They pipe exploding ruined his shot and allowed the chef to escape. For a large bastard he was quick of his feet, but he was still a joke in the eyes of the laid back sniper. Slowly he strode along the upper pipelines into the more closed in areas hunting down the traces of the chef in the darkness. The chef must have been hiding somewhere inside the factory itself, but you can’t hide from a sniper. You only prolong the inevitable death that would soon befall you.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 24, 2011)

*The Woodpecker Pirates/Syren Island...*
Jessie laughed at Billy's outburst. It was a reaction that she got a lot, especially when unsuspecting customers would jump back in surprise at a clone suddenly melting out of her body. However when Billy called her a "Hotel Woman" she didn't know quite what to say. She had never really thought of her powers like that, but it was a fitting description when you thought about it. Jessie nodded when she heard Jackal's plan. It could just work. She slammed her right fist into her left palm, and nodded emphatically. "Sounds like a plan to me!" she responded. 

J4 stepped forward and bowed. "I will gladly serve as the decoy," she said.

Jessie rested her hand on J4's shoulder. "You won't be going alone..." Jessie said with a smirk. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

"HELP ME!!! I'M BEING KIDNAPPED!!!" J6 screeched. 

J4 dragged the petulant clone kicking and screaming down the street, marching straight up to the front entrance of the Mayor Sully's headquarters. Dozens of police officers stood protectively in front of the door. When they spotted the two clones they quickly formed up, and drew their weapons. J6 slapped J4's hands away, and bounced back to her feet, glaring at her. "I won't forget this you glorified puppet!" 

J4 ignored her and fearlessly stepped towards the police officers. She could feel the nervous gaze of the citizens of this island, peeking the windows of the nearby buildings. "I demand that Mayor Sully emerge, and face true justice for his crimes!!" 

*"Put your hands in the air now!"* a police officer demanded. 

J4 smirked as the she got the full attention of the police force. She hoped this distraction would give Jessie and her comrades enough time to enter the building though the back. "I'M NOT A PART OF THIS. I'M TOO CUTE TO GO TO JAIL!!!" J6 screamed. 


*Rumboar Island - Arrival...*
Annie had sailed for several days, guiding her single masted cutter, the _Cutie Pie_, by the eternal pose that Phoenix D. Roy had supplied her with. Without the pose she likely would've been lost at sea, sailing around in endless circles. Eventually she sighted an island in the far distance, with her eagle eyed vision. 

"Land ho!" she told Muffin with a smile. 

The tiny panther cub leaped atop her shoulders and stared at the island, as it slowly grew larger and larger. Annie raised a curious eyebrow at the massive black clouds floating above the island. It looked very much like smog to her. The coastline was littered with piles of garbage, and rusted out junk. Even the water was filled with pieces of floating trash and debris. "What's up with this place?" Annie muttered aloud. She remembered Roy's words to watch her back while here, and planned to take them to heart. 

Annie docked the _Cutie Pie_ at a rocky inlet, right beside a giant mound of scrap metal. She threw a poncho over her shoulders, which concealed her silver six shooters. "Stay here," Annie told Muffin. The gunslinger made landfall, and frowned at the gloomy landscape.  She didn't want to spend anymore time here then necessary. What a depressing place, she thought to herself. Annie tipped her stetson hat low over her eyes and made her way into the city.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Alex

Alex stood before the silver haired man, sizing him up once more as he had done when they first fought. "You think you can beat me?" a snide smirk crossed Lio's lips. The arrogance seeped from him, standing before Alex, But Alex did nothing. He continued to look Leo up and down. "In the past, the me of a few hours ago... I wouldn't have thought so." Alex takes the blade from his back and stabs it into the ground, piercing the dirt like butter. "Dropping your blade are you? Have you gotten so cocky in the few hours you've been gone?" 

The arrogance in Leo's voice nearly sent Alex over the edge. "I will show you, why i was given the nick name, Black Hand." Leo slammed his metal coated fists together, a light ring coming from them. "Then, Let's beg-" BAM! Leo is cut off, his chin slipping out of line with his upper jaw, Alex's fist sending him flying down the street ten feet. "To wield that large a blade,you have to practice every day. Increasing your strength and speed, so that the blade will not cause you to be handicapped. Though, against two opponents, that's impossible to avoid." 

Alex cracks his knuckles and pops his neck, rocking it from one side to the other. "Unlike Rex, I try to train my body every day, increasing my speed so that i can wield that blade as quickly as any short sword." Leo wipes the blood from his mouth, his body slightly limp as he forces his legs to push him upward. "I see.... I underestimated you the last time... It wont happen again." Alex nodded and looked at the man, a fire burning deep in his heart. "Because, I will no longer go easy on you."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Great Fortress of Justice: Marineford​*
**Knock! Knock! Knock!**

"Oh, come in." A voice called from within the door to a rather grand office. The doors opened to reveal the decorative place literally filled to the ceiling in paperwork. There sitting at his desk was Fleet Admiral Archer. The Fleet Admiral had a trail of saliva going down the side of his mouth. Apparently, he was just fast asleep and the knock on the door is what brought him abck to reality.

"Aye! You summoned me, Archer-san?" A man wearing a deep green suit with pinstripes and white shoes. His face is a darkish vanillah color and his hair is a light brown. It's none other than Vice Admiral Rago.

"Ahh, Rago-san! Nice to see you." The Fleet Admiral said while quickly removing the saliva from his face with his sleeve. "What brings you here?"

"Aye! You summoned me sir...." Rago rebutted while scratching his head. Rago had a pretty good relationship with the Fleet Admiral. They both upheld the same type of Justice and their personalities were rather similar. In Rago's opinion, there's no other man more fit than Archer to be Fleet Admiral.

"Really?" Archer rubbed his chin for a bit. "Oh yes! I called you here because I need you to do something. Are you up for it?"

"Aye! Of course, sir!" 

"Well, I'm sure you've heard about the recent defeat of Shichibukai Mordekaiser, as well as the rest of the world. Along with the recent prison break at the Blizzard Gaol. Those old farts the Triumvirate are on edge at the moment because of it. The balance has greatly shifted because of Mordekaiser's defeat and something has to be done about it immediately. A new Shichibukai must be chosen." Archer announced.

"Aye! Yes, I've heard. Do you have anyone in mind?"

"Yes, we've already found someone. Or should I say, they found us. A meeting with the Warlords is in order." 

"Aye! I assume you want me to issue the summons to all of them?"

"Yes, and another thing as well...."

Rago raised a brow at the Fleet Admiral with a bewildered expression on his face. "Aye! Sir?"

"Would you mind escorting Shichibukai Buta Waldo to Mariejois? Otherwise, I don't think he'd be able to find it on his own and he may cause trouble trying to locate it..."

Rago facepalmed. Buta Waldo? Getting him to the Holy Land would be a problem all on its own. It's like trying to walk a bananagator on a dog leash. 

"Aye! Yes sir...." Rago said while saluting and then turning on his heels and slumping his head while he walked out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2011)

*Golden Snakes? *
Screaming is the last thing you want to hear when you wake up after a long night and as Brandy raised her head, she looks around rather groggily. ?Geez, who is yelling like that?? She looks outside her window to see what is going on and sees a rather strange sight. Jinto was standing in front of a group of what appeared to be? ?PIRATES!? Brandy shouts. She runs out of the room, not bothering to open the door, but instead, slamming into it at full-force and knocking it down. The door flies off the hinge and slams into an elderly man who was walking back to his hotel room. Brandy cringes. On any other day, she would?ve assisted the elderly, but pirates were attacking the island. For now a simple apology would have to make due, ?Sorry!? She shouts to the old man. She runs past the lobby desk and the dull-looking man standing there says, ?Checking out, are we?? He asked, rather calmly. 

Brandy continued to run into she sees the sandy beach and the back of Jinto. She runs into Jinto, ?Commander? She shouts, saluting the man. Once she realizes that he is on the ground, Brandy helps him up. ?What?s the situation?? Jinto simply looks at her and Brandy nods, ?Pirates attacking~ Beat the shit out of them, that?s the Golden Snake way!? Brandy yells. ?BEAT US!? DO YOU KNOW WHO WE ARE? WE ARE THE BIG BANG PIRATES!? A girl with a megaphone shouts to Brandy. ?I?M KATRINA HAIL AND I?M THE LOOK-OUT! SO GET-? Before she can finish her loud sentences, Brandy dashes across the beach, closing the distance between the two and kicks her so hard that she goes flying past a pair of tourists, who are wise enough to run off. 

Katrina looks up, ?W-why you!? Brandy stands over her, ?I apologize for being so aggressive. I haven?t had a real fight in a while, so this should be pretty fun??


----------



## Gaja (Apr 25, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Everyone suddenly pauses as silence fills the air, but the silence is quickly broken by the sounds of blood curdling screams, *"This better be good..."* the large hammerhead shark fishman says, approaching over the hill, teeth dripping with blood as he steps to Dante's right.
> 
> There is then a loud crash from one of the nearby buildings as a man flies through the building, followed by Semmy leaping over him saying, *"Sorry Frankie, but using a door just isn't as cool,"* with another mighty leap he lands on the other side of his captain.
> 
> ...



*Semmy, Devil King Pirates ~ Topsville, Grand Line*

Despite the island moving quite a bit and a strong wind picking up the main thing for everyone was the confrontation between a rookie pirate crew, named the Devil King Pirates, and a marine squad, XMS. Semmy had read about them, the Xtreme marines, an interesting bunch from what the newspaper said.

The panda had made quite a dramatic entrance only seconds ago, throwing a man through a wall and then jumping through it, finally to land beside his captain. Dante was a in a foul mood as always, trying to roast the Marines with one of his fire based attacks, but so far it seemed like he would get any of them.

"*Captain captain, these guys are pretty famous. They dress as ninjas and save hostages you know...*" Speaking all excited about these guys being ninjas the large panda started walking away from his captain. Raising one paw high in to the air he yelled out.

"*Marines! Welcome! I am Semmy and I got free cookies!*" The strong wind continued to blow as the two groups had found each other and no doubt things were about to escalate.



Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*
> 
> *Hornet Havoc*
> 
> ...



*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*

Pierre didn't mind beating these guys up, since they obviously didn't want to leave them alone. Knocking guys out left and right he sent a couple of them across the arena and crashing in to a particular wall. He just remained focused and quick on his feet, so taking care of this situation wasn't really a bit deal. So much in fact that both he and Hornet started a conversation in the middle of the fight.

"Ow no no, Mr. Hornet-san, I'm an ex-sheriff, now a pirate I guess." His boot slammed into the head of one of the men, sending him instantly to the ground as Pierre added. "Well, I must admit I've seen worse places." Thinking back to the island of Jumanji where he met the Hoax pirates, this really did seem civilized, somewhat compared to that. Actually it didn't, but Pierre still remembered the lava running behind them, trying to barbecue them, so that was why he though that Jumanji was worse.

And as Hornet threw the last man in to a "particular" wall, Pierre had already caught on what Hornet meant. Hornet rapped once more to which Pierre just smiled a little, as a small sweat drop formed on his forehead. "_So bad..._" 
Looking around the arena and the spectators only the two men were left standing, as Pierre felt the effects of the drug wear off completely. "Mr. Hornet-san, judging by their cheers I think this thing is just beginning..." But before his shade wearing friend had a chance to reply to his words, their host, Stan, stood up and pointed at another door. He didn't say anything, but a wicked grin on his face suggested that door number 2 held more then cookies and gold.

Pierre turned his body towards the slowly opening door, as did Hornet. And they could indeed see something unusual. "Rainbow tigers?" As the light hit the dark pit, massive beasts known as rainbow tigers walked out. No doubt sizing both Pierre and Hornet right away, to eat them, the beasts walked out of their pit. What was really interesting was that there were 8 of them, all in different colors. The audience went nuts as a green tiger roared out at them. "Guess we'll have to step it up now?" Pierre made a slow step towards a red tiger, waiting for a chance to attack, but he needed to do so before he was eaten alive. There was no room for fear in this situation, and he had experience with animals.



StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Woodpecker Pirates/Syren Island...*
> Jessie laughed at Billy's outburst. It was a reaction that she got a lot, especially when unsuspecting customers would jump back in surprise at a clone suddenly melting out of her body. However when Billy called her a "Hotel Woman" she didn't know quite what to say. She had never really thought of her powers like that, but it was a fitting description when you thought about it. Jessie nodded when she heard Jackal's plan. It could just work. She slammed her right fist into her left palm, and nodded emphatically. "Sounds like a plan to me!" she responded.
> 
> J4 stepped forward and bowed. "I will gladly serve as the decoy," she said.
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue*

_Mayors Building - Sully's Office_​
The old wanted posters for the Woodpeckers remained on the table as a satisfied Sully sat in his chair, smoking a big Cuban cigar. "It's time to leave this god forsaken island and move on to the South Blue." The old man heard that it was quite warm during this time of year. Hearing a knock on his door he replied. "Enter."

The door opened and Baldie along with his two secretaries entered. "Sir the building is secured. They have apprehended two of the Rosseo girls and at the moment they are taking them to the police station. I've also just received news that their father Joseph was arrested for helping them escape. All the available police forces are going to the docks, since we received a tip that another Rosseo girl was there." Sully smiled, that big baboon also managed to get himself arrested? Outstanding, he was as good as gone then. Who was gonna stop him now!?!?!

Just then a loud crash could be heard coming from downstairs making the mayor stop his celebration and look at Baldie. "Go and check what's going on." The big guy nodded and walked out of the room, as Sully became much more serious, he didn't want any problems damn it.

_Mayors Building - First floor_​
"ARA!!! BAKA!!!" Billy yelled out as he sent two security officers flying in to a wall. How dared they try and arrest him! Jackal had already sealed the entrance door, as the police was busy trying to lock J4 and J6 up and search for them at the docks after a small false tip. In the mean time the Woodpeckers along with the real Jessie, snick in to the mayors building and sealed the main entrance. And right away they were attacked by security. Dispatching them in a matter of seconds Billy jumped around all amped up. "Yosh! Now where's the liar Sally?!!?" Jackal adjusted his two spears and looked at Jessie for directions.

The truth was that this building had 4 floors, the first floor was the reception. The second floor was the security where Baldie awaited them, third floor were Alva's and Kana's offices, and Sully's office was on the top floor. And the Woodpeckers needed to go all the way up.

*Shishi, World Pirates ~ Sector 2 of the Factory, Rumboar Island, Grand Line*

Shishi casually walked through Sector 3, with a massive bag over his shoulder. Despite not being the chef of the crew, the bag with filled with food. Why was an android carrying food? Well it was a simple story, as Shishi and Brolly, the crew's very own chef, mixed their bags up. And now Brolly was carrying around Shishi's parts while he carried the food.

To Shishi it mattered very little what was in the bag, as people attacked him left and right. With simple kicks and punches he took care of most of the guys. It wasn't like he was trying to take this factory down or anything, it was just that they attacked him, so he had to defend himself. "Weird creatures..."

As he punched another man and sent him in to the land of dreams Shishi was confronted by a marine patrol, no doubt sent to catch him. "I have to warn you meatbags that if you attack me, I will be _forced_ to beat you up..." Walking towards the group of Marines Shishi figured that at least these guys would be smart enough to not bug him, and just let him go back to his ship, and just as he passed by them a voice yelled out.

"Shishi of the World Pirates, Wanted Dead or Alive, worth 9 million Belli. You're going down!" Ok maybe these guys too weren't smart enough, as Shishi put the bag filled with food on the ground and turned towards the group of marines, kicking and punching them into unconsciousness. And just as he finished the last guy of, the man who replied to him earlier remained. The guy was wearing some kind of armor, with spikes on his shoudlers.

"I am Lt. Ray of the Marines. And I'..." Just the Shishi interupted him by talking through his speakers. "You are a football played I get it!!!" The Marine looked at the android with an unimpressed look on his face, so he just raised his arms and said in a calm tone. "you will not escape my Poetic Justice pirate..." Launching his body forward Ray attacked...

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*

Damn these bastards were annoying. Normally Pattaya would just laugh at their silly entrance and yelling, but he was hungover as hell, tired and hungry. AND not to forget thirsty. So at this particular moment these loud bastards just got a single word from the Marine. "Annoying..."

Sprinting to one of the guys, their vice captain, Pattaya threw a big round house kick to get the guy to shut up. It was a wide attack, but the recently promoted marine had just woken up, and wasn't still in the mood to fight. So the pirate managed to block it. "YOUR FLASHY KICKS WON'T WORK ON THE FIRST MATE OF THE BIG BANG PIRATES!" The pirate pointed at Pattaya, yelling with an angry expression on his face.

Pattaya's head just rang like a bell, need to shut the guy up, shut him up... Permanently... So he smiled, which confused the pirates a little. "WHY ARE YOU SMILING?!" The man asked Pattaya who had just figured something out. Pulling something out of his pocket he pointed it quickly at the pirate and yelled out. "Ear plugs you annoying bastard!" Putting the two little plugs in his ears Pattaya smiled. "I WIN TEME!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 25, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates/Windmill Town...*
Rose's eyes went wide with wonder at the sight of the new ship. It was everything she had pictured in her mind, well except for the rocket engine, and the giant laser guns. Her gaze rested on the phoenix shaped prow of the ship, amazed at the intricate detail and craftsmanship. "Sweeeet!"  she exclaimed. "Awesome job Sandrei. You're the man...no wait hehe...you're the FISHMAN!!" 

Rose cartwheeled past Sandrei, and leapfrogged atop the phoenix shaped prow. "I promise I won't break it..." She told the fishman shipwright, but then paused and giggled mischievously. "Well...I'll try not to at least," Rose amended. She didn't know what to do first, play on the cool looking jungle gym, have Ursla give her a massage, or just stuff herself with sweets in the kitchen.  

When Shingo asked what the name of the ship was, Rose paused and nodded matter of factly. It was bad luck to sail on a ship before you named it. Her uncle had taught her that. Rose thought it over. Suddenly she sprung up to her full height, holding her hands on her hips in a heroic pose. "I'd like to call this ship, _the Phoenix Dawn_. You know, 'cause this is the dawn of our epic adventure into the Grand Line!" She told her crew in a booming voice. Phoenix Dawn had also been the name of her fathers ship. Rose looked towards Sandrei with a smile. "If that's okay with you Sandrei," she said. He did build this sweet ship after all.  

_*The East Blue, Peach Island...*_
Phoenix D. Roy emerged out of the water, and stepped onto the sandy beach. The swim from reverse mountain had taken longer then he expected, but it had been worth the effort. Roy smiled. It felt good to see his home again. He couldn't help but feel a deep feeling of nostalgia as he set foot on the very beach where he once played as a child, roughhousing with the Armstrong brothers. 

Beyond the beach were the sprawling peach tree forests, and beyond that his old home. Roy shook himself off and made his way into the forest. He would feel even better when he saw his daughter again.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​
The dark skinned Captain laughed as his symbol of agreement to Pierre, it was indeed just a taster. Hornet kicked the man below him aside to the wall, not in some form of twisted sadism but simply to move him safely out of the way for whatever was to come next. If their plan succeeded he would not need to feel guilty about leaving a man trapped down in the cells of his strange bastard to die, they would all get freedom. He cracked his knuckles and turned his attention towards a larger gateway on the far side of the arena. Growls and roars could be heard from the other side, beastly and ferocious. The next round seemed like it would be a tad more challenging. The doors slowly opened to reveal giant rainbow tigers, eight in fact and all different colours. A massive grin grew over Hornets face as he thrust a finger towards the man eating animals.
“I want the red one as a pet, gonna be hot!” Just then some of the under fed rainbow tigers charged towards the pair, claws brandished and eyes narrowed towards those they wished to consume.
“Or not!” 

As the beasts closed the distance between them Hornet decided it was time to whip out his versatile devil fruit power, the Pitch. Black liquid grew over his right arm, appearing as if it should drip though it never did, as well as spreading over the ground around him.
“Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!” He said with a mighty grin growing over his lips. The black liquid doubled the width and length of his arm in appearance, taking the shape of it like an extension. With a force thrust he whipped his arm backwards, though black liquid suddenly flying back in a long stretch. Due to the sudden pressure applied to the Pitch it became elastic and stretched out backwards. As the red was almost on top of the dark skinned pirate he thrust his right arm back in a forceful punch which caused the Pitch to whip back in return. It formed a giant fist on the end and slammed directly into the tiger and powered it flying into the certain point of the wall they were aiming back, causing it to crash against the area and collapse out cold. The other tigers wore shocked expressions wit sweat drops running down their head, but were quick to return to their instinctual manner and charged towards the pair.

The Pitch reformed to its’ previous size with a slap, the grin still sat upon Hornets lips. The people above who had voted for them to reach the further rounds roared in cheer while those few who doubted grumbled at the loss of beli.
“Not bad eh, cowboy! Can’t wait to see what you can do.” He said before he dashed forwards and leapt into the air over the nearest tiger, grabbing its’ tail with the outstretched Pitch arm and pulling it back to collide with the one behind it. Due to their size and so many of them the pirates had the advantage this time.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 25, 2011)

The Grand Line-

"P....Please.... The... The Fleet Admiral himself sent this message!" A small marine trembles, his hands shaking as they grip the official summons from the Fleet Admiral. "I don't care-bone!" A voice calls out from the shadows. "I'm looking for new crew-Bone! I can't be bothered with some stupid summons-Bone!" The voice shouts once more. "B...But sir! The other Shichibukai are going! Even Buta!" The marine takes a gulp, his body has gone cold, his skin filled with goosebumps and wet from sweat... He heard about Bricker Bones, that he was a cruel man... that he was an incredibly large man and more then that... he heard that Bricker could control the dead...

"Will Mordekaiser be there? I would enjoy a fight with that man-bone." Bricker snickers to himself. "A-actually, Mordekaiser-san has been defeated... The meeting involves the initiation of a new Shichibukai!" There was silence now, only quiet coming from the cave. "I see.... Then, I shall make my way to the meeting.... bone" From the dark cave came Bricker, four large coffins on his back. "W...what are those?" The marine gulped. "I've been gathering famous warriors.... To bring life back to them-Bone."

Elsewhere in the sky-

"Kami-sama! I just got a report back from the Marines!" A guard bursts through golden doors, entering a room filled with lush plant life along the walls, a golden throne in the middle of the room housing a rather tall and large winged man... *"**Ah! did they accept my offer of peace?"* Kami smiled. "N...no sir... You... You have been denied the position of Shichibukai Kami-sama...." Kami shook his head and let out a sigh. *"I wanted to make a bridge of peace with the dwellers of the blue sea... But if they don't wish it, i suppose i can't force them too... I just hope the Sky Pirates don't become more agitated with their actions...."*

Some Time Later-

"I regret to inform you-Bone... That your messenger didn't survive the weather of grandline-Bone." Bricker bowed to a marine who had greeted him... "The weather? What kind of island were you on?" The marine asks. "The Isle of Death." Bricker walked towards the meeting room, a rope in his hand... behind him, a coffin big enough to fit a 20 foot man in. "Bone."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line…*
The strongest gunslinger in the world sat on a small rock, staring into the sea and smoking a cigarette. Asuka raises an eyebrow as she sees a marine ship approaching the shore. “What do they need from me now?” She pondered, standing up from the rock she had been sitting on. Asuka had chosen this island to rest on after her battle with Shirley in the Blizzard Gaol. It had taken more out of her then she expected, more evidence that she had gotten cocky and starting letting herself go. As a gunslinger you couldn’t make that mistake, for it could possibly cost your life. She waited for whoever was on board to get off. A tall-looking blonde man walked out of the side of the boat and onto the beach. “I’m getting sand in my boots…” He muttered. 

“ROYAL SHICHIBUKAI! ASUKA “MISS NEVERMISS”!” He shouts, pulling out a document from his marine jacket and throwing it at Asuka’s face. Asuka grabs it and starts to read, at the same time the marine recites the document, without mistake. “YOU’RE CALLED TO MARIEJOIS FOR A MEETING OF THE ROYAL SHICHIBUKAI! TO DISCUSS THE DEFEAT OF MORDEKAISER…” Asuka frowns. Mordekaiser was defeated? But by who? She had seen the armored giant twice in her lifetime and she knew from both times, that he was no pushover. “AND THE APPOINTMENT OF THE NEW SHICHIBUKAI.” 

Asuka chuckles, “So they’ve already found a replacement. I guess it helps to know that we’re replaceable pieces of junk…” Asuka stood up from the rock and sighs, “Can’t a gunslinger just smoke in peace?” She asked the marine. He shakes his head, “It is highly suggested that you show up or else we’ll have too-“ *“STOP.”* Asuka says, she knew what the marine was about to say. A fancy title and the marines not constantly chasing her wasn’t the only reason she had accepted the job as a Shichibukai. Asuka’s eyes burrow into the marine and she can feel her killing intent. 

He starts to sweat nervously and finally he flinches, “Come with us. We’ve been told to serve as transportation…” Asuka shakes her head, “sorry, pal. I’ve got my own ship.” She told him; hopping in the tiny rowboat she called a ship. “You’re seriously going to ride all the way to Mariejois in that?!” The marine asked, bewildered. Asuka says nothing, but raises her pistol and shouts, “Yagara Bull!” The bullet flies out of her gun, smoke trailing behind and as it starts to fall, it explodes in a cloud of smoke and a full-sized Yagara Bull appears in front of her with a rein attached to the boat. “Go boy!” Asuka shouts and the creature lets out a cry of excitement as it shoots forward with an incredible amount of speed, leaving the marine in the dust. He looks at her with a clueless expression, and says, “What a scary woman…” 

*Arabasta…* 
Marine Lt. Commander, Guy Richards walks through the sandy desert, a cloak wrapped around his body to fend off the harshness of the desert. The sunlight reflects off his tinted glasses and it feels like he’s been walking for hours when in truth, it’s only been twenty minutes. The heat of the Arabasta Desert did this to you and as he sees a huge pyramid up ahead, he thinks he is dreaming. “A Mirage?” He continues to walk towards the pyramid though and eventually he reaches the entrance. “Heloooo~” He yells, although he is barely able to yell due to his throat being parched. No one replies.

However, a giant man suddenly pokes his head out of the entranceway. “I thought I heard something~” He said, stupidly, not bothering to look below. . “You’re probably just hearing things again, captain…” He muttered, well aware of his captain’s madness. “bah, shut up Horace! I heard something!” He scratches his head and the marine, Guy, squeaks out, “It is me~” The giant man looks around, “I heard it again!” He then walks forward; stepping over Guy’s back, creating a slight crunch. “Oh, that’s weird…” Horace’s eyes bulge as he sees the flattened man lying on the ground, “Captain!” The man extends a weak hand, but he is stepped on again by the huge guy as he walked back over to the pyramid. Horace then swings his axe at his captain’s head and he ducks, “What!” 

“Baka! Look below you!” He said, pointing towards the dying marine. The big man raises an eyebrow, “Oh, the ant…” He muttered. “Get up, ant!” He shouts, kicking the weakened man. “What’s wrong? Get up!” He shouts, kicking him again. “Stop! Or your going to kill him, he’s a marine!” The man was about to kick him again, but he stops when he hears the word marine. He was a Royal Shichibukai, if he remembered correctly. He wasn’t supposed to harm the marines. “What do you think he wants?” He asked, stupidly. Horace shrugs, but he sees a white piece of paper sticking out of the man’s pocket, he bends over to pull it out and opens it… 

Horace’s eyes bulge again, “He’s a messenger! Apparently, Atem, Captain of the Pyramid Head Pirates is supposed to come immediately To Mariejois for a meeting! Mordekaiser is dead; captain and you guys are going to meet his replacement!” Horace told Atem. Atem strokes his chin, “Hmm~ Is that so!? Morde is dead!” He shouted. “Well, I figured he’d be the first one to bite it… He was sooo weak~” Atem said, putting emphasis on weak. “I suppose I can come if they require the presence of Atem, ‘The Mad Pharaoh’ of Arabasta!” He exclaims. Atem, believed that he was the Government’s favorite out of all the Shichibukai and they probably wanted to pat him on the back, for good pirate hunting. Not that he had done much of it, but he did eliminate any pirate who stepped on Arabasta sand. This was his territory. “I hope that undead-obsessed fool, Bricker is there! I’ll have to make him remember who the King is really!” 

Atem then clapped his hands, “Horace! Prepare my personal transportation and hold up the fort while I’m gone… This country will be mine one day and then I shall reclaim Ebony Kingdom as well! I don’t anyone screwing things up…” Atem muttered, gripping his Khopesh. Horace nodded, but then looks at the marine, “what about him? Guy gasps, “WATER!” Atem looked at the man and then grins, “He wants water, Horace? Who are we to deny the man his request? Throw him into the Sandora River and if anyone asks about it… Tell them to mind their own damn business!” He said, slashing with his Khopesh, while Horace rushed off to go do his captain’s dirty work…

*On Way To Maiejois… *
Asuka’s Yagura Bull had crossed half the ocean, quickly reaching Mariejois in no time. Asuka however frowns when she sees a golden boat also coming the same way she is. She knows who the person traveling on it is, Atem, perhaps the most arrogant and annoying of all the Shichibukai. When she heard that one of them was dead, she had hoped that it be him. Sadly, Oda didn’t answer her prayers. Atem, upon spotting Asuka’s transportation shouts, “Yosh! Queen of Gunslingers! It is Atem, your eternal king!” Asuka face palms at Atem’s stupidity, “Baka…” 

“Let me clear the path for us, my lady!” Atem shouted, raising his khopesh and then slashing at the ocean in front of them, *“Red Sea!”* Suddenly the waves start to become more violent and the water starts to push away from each other, slowly, the ocean floor can be seen as it fully parts. Fish flop around, deprived of the precious water they lived in. “Go my queen! I can only split the ocean for as long as my mind is focused…” 

“which is never…” Asuka mutters, under her breathe. She wasn’t taken any path that Atem opened for her and although she doubted that the man would actually try to kill her, Asuka didn’t trust anybody anymore. “I’ll take my own path!” She shouted to the insane Atem, telling her Yagara Bull to simply go ahead. The marines would let her though and as she disappears, Atem hops off his boat and walks up toward the island that is Mariejois.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Windmill Island*

*Sandrei*​
Sandrei stood as the crew arrived with his arms crossed and tall figured up high. He was proud of what he had accomplished and it was not nearly near what these rookies deserved but it would have to do. He watched happily as the group covered the ship in praise, with Rose quickly upon the head of the ship enjoying the view. This was why he built ships on Fishman Island, to see them loved by those who would sail with them across the blue. What was whispered throughout the world, what he believed, was that the ship was more than just a vessel; it was another part of the crew. Ideals like this had long died out in the majority of pirates these days; people saw them only as transports. Sandrei honestly felt that this ship would be in good hands.

"I'd like to call this ship, the Phoenix Dawn. You know, 'cause this is the dawn of our epic adventure into the Grand Line!” Rose suddenly bellowed out with surprisingly strong lungs, followed by a smile towards the Fishman. "If that's okay with you Sandrei.” The shark took a few steps over the sand and leapt onto the ship himself, his long yellow cloak slash curtain flowing in the wind as he glided through the air and landed onto the deck. As he hit the deck he turned to Rose and offered a large smirk, his sharp teeth showing in full view.
“The Phoenix Dawn it is!” He replied. It was a good a name which suited perfectly for the Phoenix Pirates. With a flick of his wrist he motioned the rest of the crew to board before making his way to the helm.
“Alright Phoenix Pirates, we’re out and free with a world to scour. Grand Line ain’t a walk in the park, so you better be ready for the ride of your life!” He said excitedly as he prepared to set off. A strong feeling washed over him, the feeling of nakama.
“On your command, Captain Rose.” 



*Elsewhere in Grand Line…*

A massive statue had replaced all those broken along with a new throne in place upon the deck. Upon the throne the dark jacketed pirate Captain Raiva D. Tempestade sat silently gazing over the side of his ship. His men sprinted over the vessel securing the mast and sailing the ship. He never assisted in those matters, Kurosaki made sure of it; Raiva would always remain upon his throne or in his quarters. His dark eyes narrowed over the water, the ship returning to the New World. Kurosaki strode up to the side of the dark haired Captain, his hand resting on his blade as it always seemed to.
“The Government will likely answer to the defeat of one of the Shichibukai, Raiva.” He remained silent, only focusing over the waters. His first mate continued.
“How many do you have stored now… when you first told me… you must be in agony.” Raiva remained silent still, his brow twitching being the only indication that he was listening. He swiftly motioned his first mate away with a flick of his hand, the desire to be alone upon his mind. Once Kurosaki had accepted and returned to his duties words flowed from his lips for only himself.

*“Archer Armstrong… do you feel it… a new era… on your doorstep…”*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Holy Land: Mariejois!*

It was a beautiful day here at the Holy Land, as it usually was. The sun beamed down upon the earth, only diluted by the occasional cloud that sailed through the deep blue sky. Down below, there are two lines of Marines standing on both sides of the pure white path that leads to the entrance of the Mariejois while ceremoniously saluting. They appeared to be statues, but they did indeed have life in them. No one ever knew why the Marines were ordered to salute to the Shichibukai--former and current pirates--though they did.

*GRUMBLE! GRUMBLE! GRUMBLE! GRUMBLE!*​
The entire Holy Land started to shake as if a small quake was attacking the World Government central. Even the Marines saluting couldn't help but succumb to the small tremors. They all looked around in confusion while trying to figure out what exactly was causing this. Was it a natural disastor, or is it the work of a possible criminal? Their questions would soon answer themselves.

*GRUMBLE! GRUMBLE! GRUMBLE! GRUMBLE!*​
Coming from the docks, an enormous, dark-green ogre wearing a thick red cloak over his shoulders lined with cotton, giving it the appearance of the cape a king would wear. The troll had numerous mudstains decorating his huge body. The troll also had two braces around his bulky arms. Each step the troll took triggered a small tremor throughout the Holy Land. Walking beside the troll is none other than Vice Admiral Rago with a rather nervous look on his face.

*"Arriving to Mariejois! Royal Shichibukai, Buta Waldo and Vice Admiral Rago!​*
The Shichibukai, Buta, had a pretty pissed look upon his face. He looks as if he was just disturbed from the precious 18 hours of sleep he receives each day. One would wonder why the Government would want such a lazy, inactive Shichibukai? Well, for lack of better term, Buta is a symbol--a symbol of power and fear. The sight of this man, even while sleeping, would warrant the immediate dismissal of any pirate or criminal for fear of waking this sleeping menace.

*'Royal Shichibukai Buta Waldo
Former Bountry: $127,000,000​*
Buta looked down at the tiny Vice Admiral walking beside him, "Dere betta be a giant feast here fo' meh! A feast dis big!" The troll held out his arms straight out side-to-side. His speech is as terrible as it comes.

"Aye! Of course, Buta-sama! All you can eat, and it's good too!" Rago announced to the Shichibukai. Rago placed the seastone braces on Buta's arms so that his devil fruit powers don't accidentally spike.

"Oooooooooooooooh, dis place is niiiiiiiiize!" Buta said gazing up at the Holy Land.

"Aye! Yes, this is Mariejois! Let's quickly go inside, Buta-sama!" Rago said while ushering the Shichibukai inside. All of the Marines flinched and twicthed nervously as Buta walked by, shaking the entire land.


----------



## Ender (Apr 25, 2011)

*Shinpou Kingdom – Docks – The day of departure *

As both crews loaded supplies on to the ship, Ryuu went to Julian. _”Mind if I have a word?”_ Ryuu asked as he moved away for some privacy. *”What’s up son?”* 
_”Umm..about Novinha…did you guys give her a specific place to meet up?_ 
*”No. Our situation was dire at the time, so we just put her on a boat and told her to sail off. She probably tried to get help, though we told her not to, the marines around these parts can’t be trusted.”* 
_”I see. Ok well my crew and I are headed towards the Grand Line. I’ll be keeping an eye out for her, in the papers or from ships we pass. Where are you guys going to go?”_
*”The Royal Family was gracious enough to get us a new ship and full supplies, despite their situation here. So some of us are going to stay and help out however we can and the rest of us are sailing out to the nearest islands to get more helping hands. We’ll be looking for Novinha as well, in case she headed in the same direction. If you find her, let us know ok? And tell her we’re ok.”* The vice-captain offered his hand.
_”Of course! No need to tell me that. And if you find her, please let me know. I’ll leave it up to you whether to tell her about our mother.”_ Ryuu replied as he took the man’s hand and shook it.

Both men went back to their ships, helping in loading the supplies.

_”Hey! Why aren’t we getting any food!?”_
”We have enough at the moment and these people need it more.”
_”True nuff. Alright, where to next captain?”_ Ryuu said with a grin.
……………………………………………..

-Current day- 



Cooli said:


> After a couple of days of celebrating and recovering from their injuries, it was time to set sail once more. The citizens of the Kingdom of Shinpou showered the crew with praise and gifts as they watched the Uccello's set sail. It's a shame. Braska took off without even saying bye.
> 
> It's fine. I'm sure he had good reason to. But next time we see him, I'm giving him a nice one right to the jaw. Raven laughed with a grin as he slammed his fist into his palm.
> 
> ...



_"So where exactly are we going??"_



> Snipe sighed as she slumped her way to her position. Seriously, why did I ever join a crew with you as Captain. as Snipe walked away, she noticed a strange lumpy object under a blanket that wasn't on the ship before. As she walked over to it, the blanket moved a bit. What the . . . ? Snipe reached down and yanked away the blanket. Surprised at what she saw, she fell back and let out a loud scream. Who the hell are you!?
> 
> THE FOOD!!!!! came a yell from below. Thrush ran back up to the deck All of our food . . . tears were streaming down his face. What is it!? What about our food!? Raven was anxious and worried. It's all gone Thrush collapsed to floor in depression, tears still flowing like a faucet. What!? This can't be!? Raven quickly rushed down to the kitchen NNNOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! He reappeared and joined Thrush on the ground. Their tears formed a small stream that flowed over the side of the deck.
> 
> ...



Ryuu acted quickly before the stowaway could flee. Using Soru he got behind the thief and used his swords to pin him down. 
_”Who are you and why are you on this ship? Know that your life depends on your answer.”_


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line*

*Braska Hextor *










​

  The marines wasted no time in beginning their assault upon the knight, having him board their ship was insult enough. Braska returned the attack as he dashed forward and swung his claymore into the side of the nearest attack, going straight through his guard. The poor soul was flung across the ship and over the side. The knight blinked briefly as the man was sent flying, he was unaware he would have had such an effect upon the enemy. After his clash in Shinpou and pushing himself to the very limit, his strength had seemingly increased without him realising it. True as this was, the strain of using Second Level Chi already put a strain on his muscles; he had not yet reached the stage where he could bang those out as he pleased. None the less he had to defeat these men here honourably and find out information on Zarick Ganon. 

?He is one man, do not falter!? The red haired officer called out to his men who wore fairly shocked expressions as one of their comrades was sent flying. Bolstered by his words they regained their attack, swords dancing with sparks flying at each moment. Braska deflected what he could, his arms twisting an claymore defending strike after strike. One by one he was taking down marines who continued their relentless assault. As he started to feel himself become overwhelmed by the numbers upon the ship he decided the only option was to pull out a technique. After using a Second Level, it would put more strain upon his muscles, but he had no other choice.
*?Templar!?* In a big twirl his massive blade slammed into the sides of every enemy around him, it gathered them all up into a bundle and hurled them across the boat into the far all. In a large pile they all lay twitching and out cold, leaving only the red haired officer standing. He surprisingly showed little interest in the defeat of his men and a small smile could be witnessed upon his lips.
*?Your men are defeated, tell me what I wish to know and I shall bother you no longer.?* Braska commanded as he raised his blade back to his fighting stance. The officer shook his head and began to slowly walk forwards,
?I am Lieutenant Skyrim Tordreller. It seems the stories of you were not exaggerated, the man who defeated one hundred marines on the docks of Shinpou. Though, none of those men match me? even slightly.? Like a flash he appeared in Braskas? face with a thin rapier in his grasp being thrust towards his torso. The thin blade skidded across Braskas? armor luckily not piercing. This strike also pushed Braska back with his right side long the length of the ships rooms wall.

_?Fast? he will use this against me? and with my right arm pinned I can not use my claymore??_ Being a rather skilful swordsman himself he was no green to the use of speed over strength. As he predicted Skyrim continued his assault, slashing and thrusting over and over as he aimed for Braskas? neck, face, under the arm where there was less armor. The knight had no time to retaliate with his own blade, only able to deflect with his left forearm. The moment Skyrim saw an opening his blade darted directly towards Braskas? eye, yet something halted his attack mid strike. The red officers eyes widened only briefly to see the left hand wrapped tightly around the length of his blade, blood seeping through the cloth around Braskas? palm. 
?Amusing? you attempt to disrupt me, but I can simply pull a blade free making that hand useless!? With that he attempted to rip his sword free. Though it seemingly did not budge. His eyes narrowed as he glared at the knight before him, the blade still trapped in his hand.
*?You were too arrogant, and my arm strength outclasses yours and your blades sharpness.?* Suddenly like a rag doll Skyrim found him being yanked in a circle which was soon followed by the flat of his blade slamming directly into the officer torso which sent him crashing through the deck.
*?A strong sword style? but not something I shall lose to, Skyrim Tordreller. Now tell me about Zarick Ganon.?* He commanded once more. The officer lay in the hull of his ship, defeated and shamed. His eyes lingered to the side, barrels of gunpowder beside him. In a spur of rage and loyalty to the marines he took his sword and sparked it over a line leading to the barrel.
?Marines never give in!? He yelled out. Braskas? eyes widened as he realised what he was up to yet it was too late. There was a loud explosion, the everything went dark.

*. . . .​*
On the Island of Jaya in Grand Line, near Mock Town a knight in his full armor lay unconscious on the large beach near a thick jungle. His claymore was clasped tightly in his hand while blood trickled from the gaps in his armor. Braska Hextor survived the explosion, survived the sea, clearly he had an angel watching over him. Not only this, but a certain man was upon the Island, a man that would change his world?


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 25, 2011)

*Rumboar Island?*











The factory was up in flames as the World Pirates lay siege to it and the alarms whirr continuously. Guards rushed past the doors, grabbing their rifles, while the slaves moved in the opposite direction towards the doors, trying to escape. ?Capture the pirate!? Several of them shout, chasing after Duke. As they give chase, Duke suddenly turns around, ?I don?t like running!? He shouts, pointing his hand at a pipe running alongside the wall. He can hear the metal that it is made of and as he commands it to strike, it starts to bend. The pipe moves like a snake, wrapping around one of the marine?s necks and crushing it. The factory guards look on in horror, ?He just killed that marine like it was nothing!? Duke grins and then takes off for the doors, ?I?ve got to find this Putin-guy and give him a peace of my mind?? He mutters, thinking back to Sunny and he sees that smile, _?I won?t let them break me...?_ Duke glares, ?Come out you bastard!? 

Far below the factory, Viktor Putin sees Duke moving through his factory. He also plays back a video of Duke bringing the pipe to life. ?Hmm~ A Devil Fruit?? He now wanted to meet this strange man even more and as Duke runs in search of him, ?His sense of direction is really bad? Let me assist him.? Viktor merely has to think and the hallway Duke was running through suddenly turns so that he enters another room. Duke doesn?t even feel it since his body is in motion. He runs through the room and sees a locker. No respect for privacy, Duke punches it and the lock busts, flying open. Inside are several weapons, ?Heh~ This must be a weaponry. I hope they don?t mind if I help myself?? Duke states, his eyes scanning the weapon closet. He couldn?t take forever though, he had to find Putin and punch him in the face.

However, he needed a weapon to help him do so. He sorts through the closet, throwing out axes, swords, rifles, even the occasional scythe. He finally pulls out a strange-looking metallic weapon. . Duke grins and says, ?Perfect.? He then places his newfound weapon inside his cloak and rushes out of the room. Marines enter the room soon after he left, ?Someone ransacked the armory!? The guards shout, trying to grab the weapons they could find.

Duke turned another left, unknowingly being guided by Putin?s power. ?Wow, my natural instinct is great!? He mutters, running down the stairs. There is a metallic door in front of him and Duke at first scratches his head, but then he realizes what it is, ?An elevator!? He presses the button and runs inside. The doors close and Duke sees the up and down arrow. He pressed up, but Putin?s control over the factory lets Duke press up, but it actually goes down, always the way to the below-basement level, the deepest level. The elevator plummets down and some catchy tune called ?God in Fire? comes on. ?This is some epic elevator music? Kind of gets me ready for this battle I?m about to have.? 

Finally, the elevator comes to a ding and the song starts to end, Duke rushes out and is surprised to see that there is only darkness. ?W-what the hell?? He turns back around, but the elevator has seemingly disappeared. His eyes widen as he whips around, ?Shit!? Suddenly though, a light, well more accurately, several lights flicker on around him. There are nearly a hundred mini-screens which show every single movement in the factory. The slaves beat against the door, but were unable to escape due to an unknown force locking in. Meanwhile, the broken slaves, grabbed on the still-hopeful ones? ?Bastards!? Duke shouted. 

?No? you are the bastard? Duke Kaiser?? A voice says from the darkness. ?Who the hell is that? Come out you damn coward!? He shouts to the darkness and apparently it hears him for an electrical cord shoots out of the darkness like a whip, hitting the ground in front of Duke and leaving a black burn mark. ?So be it?? The voice said and suddenly a light shines from the voice?s ?head?, casting light over the person?s body. Sitting in a chair was a large man in what appeared to be an astronaut suit and a glowing helmet. ?I am Vicktor Putin? Guardian and owner of this factory?? He states and raises a hand, ?Now you die.? Then the lights go off and more electrical tendrils, hoping to ensnare Duke shoot out?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2011)

InoxFy said:


> Matt thought about the question for a while, he didn't really plan this out in advance. He regretted the fact that his island was destroyed, that he no longer had a place to call home, but the truth is that he probably preferred idea of traveling around the world visiting unknown places and watching sights beyond his wildest imagination. Besides. he could never fulfill his dream of drawing extensive star charts for every hemisphere if he stayed at home all his life.
> "I don't really have plan on what to do right now, to tell the truth I was planning to leave home eventually anyways. I've always wanted to travel to the various oceans of the world and see the various sights they have to offer. The stars and constellations that can be seen in the sky during the night are completely different for each hemisphere, it has always been my dream to see those constellations and draw extensive charts about them.
> 
> Matt continued observing the sky, he never ceased to be amazed at the sheer number of stars, many of them undoubtedly had systems of planets much like their own. Some of them even able to support life, so many worlds that were such an unfathomable distance again they would never be visited by humans. And what he was viewing right now was only a small fraction of what the sky had to offer!
> ...


Tengu thought it was a worthy goal. Though he really had no frame of reference to relate with such a thing as mapping the stars. He tried to imagine what a star might look like, a burning ball of gas and fire hanging in the void of space, or so he had been taught by his old tutor.

"That sounds like a wonderful dream, and I hope you achieve it," Tengu told his erstwhile companion. He reached over and patted the handle of the buster blade propped beside him. "My dream is to become the strongest swordsman in the world. That's why I'm heading towards the Grand Line.  dwells there. They say he's unbeatable, and I want to put that notion to the test."

Tengu also had his own personal motivations for wanting to become the best. Such as proving his stubborn father wrong. Only by ascending to the very top of the mountain itself, could Tengu be deemed worthy to carry on his father's legacy.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Rear Admiral Kimiko knocked on the door to the Fleet Admiral's office. After several more tries, she simply slammed open the door. Archer was snoring in his plush leather chair, his long legs kicked up on the desk. Kimiko rolled her eyes. The office was a mess, filled with piles piles of unfinished paperwork. She walked towards him and slapped his legs off the desk. "Wake up sir!"

Archer jerked forward with a start. His eyes widened as he saw Kimiko. "Ah! You're back Kimiko-chan!" 

"I just got back from the Gaol," Kimiko replied, as she began sweeping away the paperwork from his desk, using her right arm. Archer noted the sling she wore around her left arm, and the slight bruising on her face. Many guards and Marines had been severely wounded in the mass breakout from the Blizzard Gaol. Even the Chief Warden himself had barely survived.   "Are you alright?" he asked. 

"I'll live..." Kimiko said with a shrug. She paused, and turned towards Archer with a troubled expression. "I saw _him_, and so did your niece..." 

Archer nodded without a word, and reflexively glanced towards a black and white photo on his desk, of he and his kid brother, back when they were just young officers. He cleared his throat and turned his attention onto more pressing matters. "The Shichibukai have been summoned." 

"I heard." 

"Good because I need you to get one of them." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ ​
_*Water 7...*_
"I ain't payin!" the gruff pirate growled at the Galley La foreman. 

All at once, everyone in the shipyard stopped what they were doing, and turned their attention towards the thuggish pirate captain and his crew. It became so quiet that you could hear a pin drop. On Water 7, refusing to pay for a ship was just about as bad as drowning your own grandmother. The pirate pushed the foreman. "Go on, do something about it!" he sneered. "I'm a 100 million bounty pirate. They call me the Shogun!" 

As the pirate drew a katana, suddenly a figure of medium height appeared behind him. He was dressed like some dapper gangster, silk pinstripe suit, matching fedora, and a lavish fur cloak draped over his shoulders. A smoking cigar was clenched firmly between his pearly white teeth. Everyone in the shipyard cheered. 

*"YEAH IT'S MAYOR FROKO!!!" * 
*
Froko "The Mongoose" 
Royal Shichibukai
Mayor of Water 7 (secret Mafia boss) 
Ex-Bounty: 314,000,000*

Froko grabbed the impudent pirate by the back of the neck and casually lifted him into the air with his right hand. The other pirates shrunk back in fear at the sight of him. *"I don't think you mooks have been properly introduced to how we do business around these parts!"* Froko said with a menacing sneer. His right hand glowed bright red, morphing into a hand made of swirling black ash. The pirate howled in bloodcurdling pain, as his neck sizzled to the bone. Within seconds the pirates body was reduced to a charred mess. Froko casually dropped the blackened figure to the ground and gazed at the remaining pirates with a predatory expression. *"Welcome to Water 7. Welcome to my city!"*

"FROKO!" boomed a female voice. 

Froko glanced over his shoulder and raised a curious eyebrow. Rear Admiral Kimiko stood at the shipyard gate, flanked by a squad of Marines. She unfurled a scroll bearing the official seal of the World Government, holding it towards him as if it were a protective talisman. "You are summoned to Mariejois!"  she declared. 

Froko looked her up and down, and flashed her his used car salesman smile, the kind he usually gave just before he dug a knife into someone's belly. He disappeared in a whirlwind of black ash, and then reappeared beside her, close enough to smell the sweet scent of her hair. The other Marines staggered backwards in alarm, but the woman held her ground, though Froko could tell that he had rattled her. 

*"I like a dame with guts...and legs. Let me guess, this is about that punk Mordekaiser getting greased huh?"* Froko had been expecting this meeting ever since he heard the news through the grapevine. They just didn't make Shichibukai the way they used to it seemed. Kimiko nodded wordlessly, but refused to say anything more. Froko chuckled. *"Alright Legs, I'll be a good little boy. Let's go and see the wizard." *


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 26, 2011)

*Windmill Village/Phoenix Pirates...*

Ten hovered over to the upper deck and landed just behind Sandrei. She examined the numerous rooms on the deck. The new ship was indeed impressive, especially considering that it had been put together in less than a day. "Impressive. You're quite a talented carpenter." 

Dapper flew onto the deck, placing his typewriter back into his bag. "God lord. This is amazing." Dapper hadn't even payed the ship any mind yet, having been in his own world when he was busy typing. "I think I should mention, regarding the moon idea...I may have found a relaiable source that cn help us actually get there. The problem is they're nowhere near this island. It will be a two day trip at least. And there seem to be some rough waters in this part of the Grand Line too. Hopefully, this ship can handle it."

*The Orange Alliance...*

The "Homemade Log Pose" Griso had crudely whipped up was a rather pathetic thing to behold. The pose seemed to be crafted from a normal compass, with numerous objects either taped or glued to it on all sides. These objects were a dead rat, a small newt tied to a metal pipe sticking out of the compass, and the head of an old teddy bear strapped to a large magnet. The stupid looking thing was positioned on another metal pipe taped to the floor of the ship. 

Griso eyed the object with discontent. "God damn those Atlas pirates, trying to fool me with a cheap watch. At least we were able to set this makeshift Pose up. It'll do until we find a real one." Griso turned to the rest of the crew. "Alright, we should submerge in a few minutes. Lubs, you make sure everyone's here."

"Who?"

"The crewmembers."

"Huh? Oh, thems. Yeah, I can count them right now sir, yes sir." Griso spun his chair around so he was facing the window. "We gotta be swift. We'll sneak up and slap some seastone cuffs on that girl and she'll be defenseless. I'm a dang genius."


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 26, 2011)

It was night now, although you couldn't tell when you were inside a cavern. Even so Rek couldn't sleep; both camps had dumped everything they had on his lap, and he was having trouble digesting everything he was learning. Memorizing the documents was easy, what with the memory powers and all, but siphoning meaning from them was something else. He's learned little since he began, and as he continued to read he became increasingly convinced that this was just pointless filler meant to distract him. Rek had half a mind to do some excavations himself.

He was hearing some commotion outside, but he did his best to ignore it. The Oharans were probably just carrying another statue to their camp, infuriating Blict even more. At least he thought that was what was happening. Then Jun came inside the tent.

"Statues have come alive. I shall strike them down."

"Wait, what, no!?" Rek yelled. "Where did these statues come from?"

"From the Oharan site. 2 have succumbed to battle already. Immediate action must be taken.

"Very well. Let's hurry before things get worse."

In retrospect he should've seen this coming. And in even further retrospect he should not have said that.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2011)

*The Summons...*

Admiral Lekein, with the power of his heavenly "Angel Fruit", soared high over the seas of the New World, eyes peering through the mist in search of a certain ship.

_"What?!!?"_ The angelic Admiral started as he was attacked by a sudden stabbing feeling, like searching eyes were all over him. He almost swore he could see a pair of piss-colored pupils in the sky quickly appear and vanish like a vein of lightning. _"Could it be?... So the rumors of *that* ability were true. It explains how he was able to evade us for so long."_ Lekein narrowed his eyes and continued his search. 

Eventually he found it. A mansion of an insane asylum floating idly in New World waters. The Admiral began to descend, not even a little moved by the army of thugs in white orderly uniform that awaited him. The orderly's were gathered before the doors of the massive building and were holding straight-jacketed maniacs with leashes as though they were their bloodhounds. 

The Head Shrinker pirates moved back when the Admiral graced the deck of The Pirate Ship "Bedlam Blackest", making room for his impressive wing-span as well as just keeping a healthy distance from him.

"H-hi there!" 

Amidst the orderly's came a pale young woman with raven-black hair, one bang drooping over her right eye. She was covered in dingy bandages and ancient scars decorated her sickly body.

"W-welcome to the Bedlam Blackest, 'White Lamb' Admiral Lekein." Lekein eyed the creature with the utmost disdain. "T-the doctor saw you coming a few miles away and thought we'd prepare for your arrival! H-he also could feel your intentions were not to harm us so we are all here to welcome you. You didn't think we were going to try and fight you? Hee-hee, that would be absolutely SUICIDAL! Hee-hee!."

As the girl spoke in skittish spurts Leiken notice her frantically attempting to slice her wrist with a razor. The blade couldn't break her skin. 

"Nurse Polly, your skin is probably too used to your razor's cut and toughened itself against it." An orderly suggested with a sweat-drop.

"Excuse me, Admiral WELL YOU SEE I'M STRUGGLING HERE SO WHY DON'T YOU GET ME A BIGGER KNIFE?!? DON'T YOU CARE ABOUT ME AT ALL!?!? I'M DYING HERE!!!" 

Black mascara ran down her face as she sobbed. Immediately a huge buster sword was tossed to her. She caught it in mid-air and ran the blade forcefully across her entire body. A deluge of blood splattered against the Holy Admiral and made a pool beneath the feet of the woman. "OOOOOOOHHHHHHH..." A smooth, melodic moan drenched in pleasure poured from her lips as she dropped the sword and allowed herself to drip. "...That's not to say we wouldn't make it hard for you if we did fight." Suddenly her voice was sultry and clear. 

The Admiral's eyes hardened. _"Bi-Polar Polly..."_ 

"So my reputation precedes me."

*Bi-Polar Polly, RN
Head Nurse of The Bedlam Blackest 
Bounty: 50,000,000 beli*​
_"I have not travelled from Mariejois to converse with wicked, Oda-less women. I will speak with your captain now."_

"Of course. If you will be so kind as to wait right here I will fetch him. Though I imagine he is busy." 

Polly made her way into the mansion and left the Admiral to the orderly's. Now that the introductions were over, Lekein could focus on the blood-curdling screams and banshee howls that were coming from the mansion. They seeped out of every single window and filled Bedlam Blackest with a nightmare-dread.Though Lekein's face was stern and unmovable his hands trembled ever so slightly. He could feel Oda's anger stirring, righteous indignation rising from the depths of his soul. Disgusting. Admiral Aihato wouldn't be able to control herself here. 

Polly returned. "Yep, he's busy. And I don't think you have an appointment sooooo..."

_"Woman, I warn you."_ 

"Wait! Wait!" Polly started, raising her hands in surrender. You didn't let me finish! The good doctor will be able to hear you from where you are using his "Deadening" skill. He's quite amazing like that. Just mind the screams and speak loudly."  Polly winked.

The White Lamb fought back his anger and remembered his orders. Admiral Aihato DEFINITELY would have sank this ship by now. With a deep breath, Lekein began to cry out.

_"MOBY "MIND MENACE" BRIDGE! THE WARLORD MORDEKAISER HAS FALLEN IN BATTLE TO THE FUGITIVE RAIVA D. TEMPESTADE! IT IS, AT THIS TIME, THE WORLD GOVERNMENT'S DECISION TO GRANT YOU THE RIGHT TO SWEAR FEALTY TO JUSTICE AND SERVE THE WORLD UNDER THE RANK OF SHICHIBUKAI! YOU WILL BE GRANTED PARDON FOR YOUR PAST CRIMES AS WELL AS THE RIGHT TO SUPPRESS THE PIRATE UPRISING AS YOU DEEM FIT! WHAT IS YOUR ANSWER?!"_ 

The constant screams rang on for a while, The Admiral's request going unanswered. Then a buzz like that of a patient being "buzzed" into the doctor's office. A huge Den Den Mushi on a pole beside the building began to speak. 

"I accept."

The Den Den Mushi transmitted throughout the Bedlam Blackest and, for a moment, all the screams ceased as though the entire ship learned to fear that voice. 

_" YOU WILL BE OFFICIALLY INDUCTED IMMEDIATELY. I WILL BE ABLE TO TAKE YOU AND ONE OTHER GUARD OF YOUR CHOOSING TO MARIEJOIS BY FLIGHT. WE WILL ARRIVE MUCH QUICKER THAT WAY. THE REST OF YOUR "CREW" WILL HAVE TO SAIL AND ARRIVE WHEN THEY WILL."_

The eyes of the Den Den Mushi were blood-shot, piss-colored and seemed to be swimming this way and that, as though sedated.

"My ship following will not be necessary. After all, who can you trust if not a Messenger from Oda?"


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 26, 2011)

Golden Snakes-

?Ah Brandi, Pattaya, it?s good to see you arrived? But there is one problem.? Jinto lowers his hat to further cove his eyes. ?You are both?.. TOO DAMN LOUD!? Jinto grumbles, eyes shutting tightly. The sun burned brightly still over head and the sound these pirates made was deafening to Jinto's ears. His body already felt as if a thousand nails had been driven into his bones, he didn't need more. "NO ONE DISSES THE BIG BANG PIRATES!" Melo shoots up and pulls out two massive revolvers, stretching out nearly two feet. The pirate captain cocks the hammer back and fires. The explosive percussion is powerful enough to send sand flying away from the blast.


"HAHAHA! HOW DO YOU LIKE THAT!? YOU SEE! THE BIG BANG PIRATES ARE THE LOUDEST!" "Sword Arm." Jinto slashes downward, cutting the end off of both pistols. "You are pathetic. I already told you to be quiet, why wont you listen!?" With a strong twist and turn on his right foot, he brings his left foot up, then slaps it down on the ground and kicks outward with his right, sending Mello soaring into the ocean. "GET OUT OF HERE YOU ANNOYING BASTARD!"


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

_*Shingo F. Stede*_

Shingo looked on as the ship was given its name, "*The Phoenix Dawn*". A fine name indeed. Standing on the sandy beach in his "_Lone Harbor_" custom suit Shingo decided to board the ship as well. And although he never formally agreed to join the crew, he considered himself a member of the crew. With a quick dash and a big jump the muscular boxer landed on the deck of the ship, his pants and jacket ripped at their sleeves and a bag in his hand. Dropping the small bag on the deck Shingo looked around.

"Wow..." Looking around from the deck he was even more impressed at the fine work that Sandrei did. "Great work Sandrei!" He complimented the fishman once again as he made a few steps to check out certain little details on the ship. The *Phoenix Dawn* would make a fine ship, he was now sure of it. And he hadn't even seen the quarters and special rooms yet. Leaving his bag on the deck, which had his recently earned money, a pair of custom fit gloves which would turn out to be a good fit for Rose, a pair of red boxing gloves for Shingo and some boxing shoes for training the young man leaned against the railing and looked on at their captain.

"So Captain, what's our next course of action?" He asked with a smile.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 26, 2011)

*Mariejois...*
High up in the tallest tower of Mariejois, sat three shadowy figures, deep in conversation, the Triumvirate. It was often said that the Celestial Dragons held the ultimate authority within the World Government, and while on the surface (and by design) that appeared to be true, in reality it was far from the case. The true power lay with these three venerable men, who most folk would pass by without even offering a second glance, never knowing they were in the presence of greatness. 

Shinra Miyamoto rubbed his long snow white beard, a troubled look on his weathered, old face as he glanced at his much younger peers. "Bah! I still do not understand why we would replace one madman with an even more dangerous one."  

"We had to act swiftly Shinra-san, and choose a candidate with the most menacing reputation possible. The three great powers must stay in balance. We cannot have our warlords being made to like fools,"  replied a man dressed in a plain kimono. His face was lined with scars, and he held a wooden bokken by his side. Shinra glanced at the man known as Bartt. Being 112 years old himself, Shinra still thought of him as a young kid, even though Bartt was 68. 

The triumvirate elder sighed with resignation, and shook his head. The decision had been made, and like most times he was out voted by these two brats. _So much for heeding the council of one's elders_, he thought to himself. He could feel the ominous winds of change in his old bones, and he didn't like it. 

_Elsewhere..._
Froko grinned from ear to ear as he followed his Marine escort through the golden gates of Mariejois. This was certainly a long way from the slums of Water 7, back when he was just a poor house kid doing what he had to to survive. Now he was known to the world as the heroic Mayor of Water 7, protecting the citizens from the evils of piracy, his side job when he wasn't running an international criminal syndicate. 

*"Place hasn't changed one bit. I gotta say though...I liked it better when it was burning,"* he told his Marine escort with a smirk, Rear Admiral Kimiko. The foxy female marine cast him a look of utter disdain, making Froko chuckle. *"Say, did I ever tell you about the time I fought Poseidon? I was just a rookie, running wild in the New World. I walked right up to that glorified squid, I looked him right in the eyes, and I told him to fuck off. HAHAHA! You should've seen the look on that old sourpuss's face!"* 

"Yes I heard the story. Then you were nearly killed, and turned tail back the first half of the Grand Line..." Kimiko replied in a dry tone. 

Froko's grin instantly turned to a feral sneer, and he stared daggers at her. _Mouthy dame._ If they were anywhere else, right about now his cane sword would be sticking out of her chest. As they made their way to the grand government building, the troubadours announced his name and title. Froko waved dismissively at all the pomp and circumstance. "Let's get this shit started!" he grumbled, and strode towards the meeting chamber. He was interested in seeing who the new chump Shichibukai was.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 26, 2011)

The Shichibukai meeting-

"In an interesting turn of events, it appears i was the first to arrive. Bone." Bricker watched a few of his fellow war lords enter the meeting, a snicker and a grin coming from his thin and sickly looking face. "We still need a few more to arrive... But it's a pleasure to see you Froko-san...Bone. Still playing dress up are you? Bone." Though there was one he wanted to speak to more then any other... That annoying Atem. Bricker was growing tired of waiting for the pharaoh to arrive at the meeting, but he knew the moron was near the island, that much was absolutely true. "Ah? did i say bone after that last thought?" Bricker stood silent for a moment. "Ah! I didn't say bone!-bone! I completely forgot bone!-bone!" He coughed "Ah, did i say bone after that last thought?-bone."

With a nod, Bricker seemed pleased with himself. "I sometimes forget bone-bone. It's hard to remember to say it-bone."

The New World-

"Who the hell are you?" A think and sickly man stood before Akuma Rodgers, his body looking as if his skin was merely draped over his bones, pulled taught as to show his full frame. The man's hand slowly reached and touched Akuma's chest. "The boy you seek... I've seen him... the depths of the ocean have claimed his soul..." "Do you know who i am?" Akuma asks the man. "The emperor of this part of the sea... the man who can control even those in the new world..." The sickly man's hand pulled away from Akuma and he turned to face the sea. "Seek those who lie at the bottom of the sea... The souls of the damned you will come to see..."


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*
> 
> *Hornet Havoc*​
> The dark skinned Captain laughed as his symbol of agreement to Pierre, it was indeed just a taster. Hornet kicked the man below him aside to the wall, not in some form of twisted sadism but simply to move him safely out of the way for whatever was to come next. If their plan succeeded he would not need to feel guilty about leaving a man trapped down in the cells of his strange bastard to die, they would all get freedom. He cracked his knuckles and turned his attention towards a larger gateway on the far side of the arena. Growls and roars could be heard from the other side, beastly and ferocious. The next round seemed like it would be a tad more challenging. The doors slowly opened to reveal giant rainbow tigers, eight in fact and all different colours. A massive grin grew over Hornets face as he thrust a finger towards the man eating animals.
> ...



*Pierre St. Fly, bro Pirates ~ White haven, North blue*

"Daddy" Fly as he was sometimes called wasn't as flashy as his newfound friend. Hornet ate a devil fruit, Pierre saw that much, what kind it was he couldn't really tell as he was busy fighting two tigers at the same time. He knocked out a yellow tiger as Hornet took out three of the tigers. "Ow I assure you my friend, it is nothing as spectacular as your giant fist, hehehe." With a quick step in and a turning side kick he knocked out yet another beast. This time the color of its fur was pink. That made it two, as a green and blue tiger made his way. At the same time Hornet was faced with the red tiger on the other side of the arena. So far both Pierre and Hornet didn't have troubles avoiding the traps and seemed to work quite well together.

Their opposition was tough, but the combat ability that those two had was enough to keep them ahead. And as Pierre made a hand stand and launched himself with his hands in to the air, dropping a devastating axe kick to the head of the green tiger, the blue tiger capitalized on the small opening and landed his vicious claw right to the body of Pierre. The audience went silent at that moment as Pierre's body dropped to the ground, and the wild beast jumped on it, roaring in victory. Underneath the massive beast laid the ex-sheriff, his hair covering his eyes as a small smirk appeared on his face. "I apologize Mr. Tiger-chan but I'm not ready to die just yet." As the massive beast went on to bite Pierre's body and finish him of the tigers body was hit with slashes everywhere. The beast released a loud roar due to the pain that was going through its body, and seconds later it just fell to the side, unconscious as Pierre stood up, dusting himself of.

"That was a close one I guess. Hehehe." Scratching his beard a couple of times and looking to the side it was obvious that Pierre had some type of ability, but just what type it was the man they called "Daddy" Fly wasn't ready to show just yet/ "Done already Mr. Hornet? I like your style."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jaya Island, Mock Town*

*Braska Hextor*​
*?Ugh?? *Light once again touched Braskas? eyes as he lay spread out over the beach near Mock Town. In his hand his claymore remained tightly grasped, his helmet strapped to his belt, yet his ship lost out to sea. Slowly he stirred awake and pushed himself up to a sitting position, his short blonde hair soaked and flat upon his scale, his armor dripping with water, he had narrowly escaped death once again. Hs body ached with stains of blood seeping through the dark cloth on his armor, which was never a good sign.
*?Always getting battered?? *He said quietly to himself as he rose to full height. Behind his crash site lay a huge jungle, so thick one could barely look between the trees and see anything inside. Further down the beach a town was located with many ships docked at the port. All seemed original, and original ships usually meant pirates. Braska secured his claymore over his back and began to head towards the town, with any luck there would be a place to tend to his wounds as well as acquire some food.

 The town was completely filled with pirates as he predicted, men having no regard for order simply brawling in the streets, drinking and all in all making a mockery of those who lived here. Braska strode down the centre of the street as his eyes lingered over what he passed, he knew it was wise to keep a stern and proud posture as to keep some dominance but also not to start any trouble; he was still some what wounded from Shinpou as well as from his recent clash. He could not help but notice a system of respect that waved through the pirates present from time to time, something causing them to show respect to others who did not return in kind, based on power perhaps.
_?You, young man!?_ A elderly croaky voice slithered from his right. Braska passed his attention over in the direction of the voice to see an old man with a glass eye, a cane and a wicked smirk missing many of his teeth. The Knight bowed his head respectfully.
*?Good day, elder. Do you need assistance of some kind??* He asked honestly. The old man threw his head back in laughter before he motioned him over. Braska cautiously made his way over to the old man, a brow raised in question.
_?I have not seen you before, a new pirate in town hmmm? Certainly over dressed in all that armor, kekekeke!? _The old man cackled. Braska was quick to raise his hand and reply.
*?No, I am not a pirate, I am a Knight of Shinpou? though a former knight one would say.? *The old man laughed more as he shook his head. Braska continued to listen, somewhat confused at what amused the old man but he would be lying If he said he was not interested. Slowly the old man lifted a scrap of paper and showed the contents to the knight.
_?Not a pirate, a fine bounty for one who is just a Knight. Must have upset a few people! Kekeke!?_ Braska frowned as he saw his face upon a wanted poster once more. It had gone up since he was in Shinpou yet that could be since his skirmish just recently, it must have gone up due to his avoiding capture, which meant it may go up again when his battle with Skyrim became marine knowledge. Braska sighed softly and shook his head.
*?This is terrible??* He said quietly. The old man slapped the poster onto the table and laughed.
_?Not at all, over 20,000,000 is a good thing for you, in Mock Town. This place rates people on their bounty, over 20,000,000 you?re considered respectable enough not to kill for breathing, kekekeke! But with the rumour of a Revolutionary on the island most will not even know you exsist!?_ Just then a spark flashed in Braskas? mind. He had heard many tales of the Revolutionaries and their war with the World Government. Most pirates, with the exception of his friends in the Uccello Pirates had been murderous dogs, and he would find no assistance from them. Braska took up his bounty poster to gaze over as he spoke.
*?This Revolutionary? where might I find him??* The old man threw his head back in laughter once again.
_?Find him!? Good luck youngin?. They don?t really tend to reveal themselves much if they don?t want to be found. I doubt he is sitting in town, perhaps the jungle, kekekeke!?_ The knight nodded slowly. It made sense; the Revolutionary faces would be worldly known. He slapped down a few coins and bows his head once more before he swiftly strode back down the street.
*?My thanks, Elder.?* He would find this man and pitch his situation to him. He could never be a pirate but perhaps?


----------



## Eternity (Apr 26, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> *Shinpou Kingdom ? Docks ? The day of departure *
> 
> As both crews loaded supplies on to the ship, Ryuu went to Julian. _?Mind if I have a word??_ Ryuu asked as he moved away for some privacy. *?What?s up son??*
> _?Umm..about Novinha?did you guys give her a specific place to meet up?_
> ...




Archey yawned a bit under the man pinning him down. 

"Do you mind removing those annoying metal sticks away from me?" he said, yawning again. "I am trying to get some sleep. I had a long day yesterday." 

He grinned a bit as he looked at the different expressions the other crewsmembers had. Some where angry, som where confused. One of them was even crying all over the place.

"And if you are insisting on sitting on top of me, could you scratch my back? I think i spilled som rum or wine."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 26, 2011)

*Beelze D. Van*

The terrain where his battle with Tsuno was a complete mess,  some trees destroyed, some others with arrows stuck on them or holes made by the bullets. leaning against one of these trees was Van breathing fast, then Drake´s message was heard in the whole island of course reaching Van´s ears as well"So Drake-san is done already, damn I I wanted to know how thing were going around there"Beelze said and took out an arrow that was stuck in his left leg. Some meters in front of him an unconscious Tsuno who had some wounds made by bullets but apparently the reason of him being unconscious was a hit on the head that the pirate gave him by using the rifle he usually has with him.

After that Van began to go back to the ship.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 26, 2011)

*Jackal, Syren Island*

This new pirate lifestyle amused Jackal. However naive and innocent his captain may be, the kid had some steel, that was for sure. Jackal had been afraid Billy would shrink back from doing anything this drastic when it was planned on beforehand, but Billy had surprised him pleasantly by getting enthusiastic. He had even accepted a perfectly viable plan instead of opting for something with more chickens and shoeshine, which had been Jackal's initial prediction.

The only small problem was that everything was going so smoothly. To Jackal, this meant two things. One, he was bored as fuck. Two, he was sure something that would throw their whole plans in chaos would happen within seconds. As their little group made their way up the staircase, Jackal's suspicion was confirmed. A man stared at them from across the room, an easy smile on his face. The man was huge and muscled. He was clad in black head to toe. His knuckles (clearly the legacy of a lot of fighting) were strapped in tape and above all, his bald head reflected light like a mirror. 

*"A cowboy, our beloved Roseo daughter and a little kid"* The man's smile spread. *"Sorry guys, but I ain't letting you through"* The man crunched the knuckles of his right fist into his open left hand. *"If you drop your weapons now, I might let the police clean you out. If you don't..."* The man's eyes sparkled. It was quite clear which option he preferred. Jackal formed a smile of his own and stepped past Billy, who'd been before him on the staircase. "Continue on guys, I'll take care of the big guy." The man looked at him in disbelief. *"You have any idea who I am?"*

Jackal smacked Billy on the back of his head. The captain had stood watching the big man in black with an open mouth, clearly getting ready for the moment where he would start convincing the guy to join the crew. Now he shook his head, getting out of some sort of oooh-shiny trance and apparently got the hint, for he sprinted at the staircase to the next level, Jessie in tow. The man in black stepped sideways and launched a punch at Billy's head. Jackal dashed forward and within the time it took the man to swing his fist came to the man's side, catching the punch with his own elbow.

"The question is, big guy, do you know who I am?" Now Jackal's eyes were sparkling too. The guy was strong. The mere block had almost jarred his arm. A challenge. A real one. The man seemingly thought the same, for his smile spread even more and he took a step back. *"I see what you mean. Leave us alone, maggots, Alva and Kana will take care of you guys."* Jessie and Billy took a quick look at Jackal. Especially Jessie was worried since she knew the reputation of Mayor Sully's head security guard. Jackal's smile and nod didn't leave them much choice though. They stepped onto the stairs and ran up to the next level.

The man in black reached for two strange gloves that lay on the table. The things looked like cannonballs with holes drilled in them. Jackal thought they bore an odd resemblance to too-heavy bowling balls. The man put on the gloves, looking at Jackal all the time. *"Not even attacking. You're a real fighter, ain't ya? Doing it for the challenge?"* In response, Jackal just widened his smile. *"Well I gotta warn you, I won't be holding back. Sully will be mad enough I let two of you slip past."* More than two, Jackal thought. He didn't know how many legit Jessie clones there were, but he thought he had seen at least four different sisters around the dock. Sully would be in for a good surprise.

*"I am Baldie, this island's top prize fighter and mercenary."* The man in black said, clearly trying to intimidate Jackal. The gloves were fit around his hands, giving him two large cannonballs as hands. Jackal noted the shape was slightly different and the gloves were made so to pack a bigger punch. This was one to note. The man knocked his gloves together. Dongggggg... So aside from weapons, the things were also annoying instruments. The man's smile spread to full force again. *"As I said, I won't go easy on you"*

Jackal's diabolical grin matched Baldie's one easily in intensity. "I would be quite disappointed if you did." Jackal jumped into a charge.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pierre St. Fly, bro Pirates ~ White haven, North blue*
> 
> "Daddy" Fly as he was sometimes called wasn't as flashy as his newfound friend. Hornet ate a devil fruit, Pierre saw that much, what kind it was he couldn't really tell as he was busy fighting two tigers at the same time. He knocked out a yellow tiger as Hornet took out three of the tigers. "Ow I assure you my friend, it is nothing as spectacular as your giant fist, hehehe." With a quick step in and a turning side kick he knocked out yet another beast. This time the color of its fur was pink. That made it two, as a green and blue tiger made his way. At the same time Hornet was faced with the red tiger on the other side of the arena. So far both Pierre and Hornet didn't have troubles avoiding the traps and seemed to work quite well together.
> 
> ...





*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
 The tigers were certainly relentless in this quest to finally have a meal, yet their lack of feeding also lowered their overall strength. Though of course there were still insanely dangerous beasts with the desperate desire that outclasses any strength a man or beast can acquire. Half the tigers lay in the hands of Pierre to handle while Hornet took care o the other half. The pair made quite a successful team. While Fly was busy dealing with a pair Hornet used the elastically in the Pitch now grown around both his arms and lash out and wrap around the face of tigers attempting to take him down. Like a turbine he began to spin around in a massive circle, twirling the beasts round and round until he finally let them loose. They flew one at a time into the cracked seastone wall, weakening it still yet due to the cheering and intense battle occurring no one seemed not notice. 
*?Spectacularness is in the soul, Bro!?* Hornet roared out as he thrust his Pitch covered arm into the air, increased size and all. Even in their dire situation they seemed to be fighting well, the tigers were no match for a pair of pirates of their level.

  Just then Pierre seemed to be knocked to the ground and leapt upon. As the crowd went silent a grin grew over Hornets lips? as he ducked under the paw of his last rainbow tiger and finally twirled and spinning kick while standing on his hands into the beasts face and sent it flying into the fire trap. He did not grin in any form of soul play, no, he simply had a good feeling Pierre would not fall to such an attack, that in fact he had something sneaky up his sleeve. Hornet tended to roll on his gut feelings rather than logic and sense, which some found quite ridiculous. It was his way of the pirate. Suddenly the tiger had cuts all over it?s body before it collapsed beside the cowboy.
*?No time to sit and wait, I?mma not gonna lose to some damn fishin? bait!? *He said in reply to Pierre and he made his way to the cowboys? side. As all the tigers lay battered and bruised in the arena the two pirates claimed victory, the crowd who expected the outcome roaring as their gamble came closer to success. Of course those who doubted the Hornet and the Fly grumbled a they paid in. 

Slowly Captain Gerald Sten rose up from his throne and collected the attention of the men and women gathered. His heavy gaze pierced down at the pair as one hand thrust towards the largest and final gate.
?These pirates have bested desperate men and ravenous beasts. Now, a real challenge? a man known as the ?Unstoppable Customer?, the giant Grogan from West Blue who fights not for freedom, but for the lust of battle!? The massive gates suddenly exploded open as a massive giant slammed his way through. In one hand a huge club grafted with blades sticking out while in the other he had giant axe. All in all he was ready to smash anything in sight. Hornet raised a brow and passed a glance to Pierre, a smile curled up in one corner of his lips.
*?This?ll be a rumble to remember. Ready to mess up the hulk here??* He joked, as the black Pitch grew even larger around his arms.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 26, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*

Walking next to Hornet as the second round came to an end the 22 year old looked around them. "I think they like us actually..." The cheers were loud, and Pierre kinda liked them. However he assumed that they were cheering for the two pirates, when in fact the majority of the people cheered for the 'Unstoppable Customer'. When regular humans faced a giant like Grogan, they were facing certain death. NO human could stand up to giants, power and endurance-wise.

As the two men watched Grogan enter the arena Pierre had to look up to see the end of the Grogan. Massive guy, big muscles, mean attitude, a spiked club in one hand and in the other an axe. And he was going after Hornet and Pierre. The pirate captain was the first of the two to speak, while the giant made one step towards them. To Hornet's words Pierre really had to overcome his good hearted nature, and get ready to rock from the first minute. "Yosh, let me make the first move..."

Walking away from Hornet and towards Grogan Pierre raised both of his hands in to the air. "If you surrender now, we won't hurt you. Actually I know a couple good looking giant women that you might like. So how about it big guy? Wanna be friends?" Smiling at the massive figure in front of him, and trying to seem as non-threatening as possible Grogan looked down on him. A little smirk grew on the giant's face and suddenly his eyebrow twitched. The massive figure raised his right hand, the club with the spikes going in to the air as Pierre held his ground. People from the sides looked on, some in horror, some in anticipation of a killing blow. But no one had to wait long as Grogan sent the massive weapon towards Pierre with tremendous force. "Please?"

And with that word a might swing made the weapon connect with Pierre's body and send him flying to the side. The crowd was split in to two, as one erupted, celebrating Grogan's strength, the other one was shocked that Pierre had threw his life away so easily. "Oda saved him from that tiger, and after that he became intoxicated with his own luck..." Some audience members said that, but to Grogan sending Pierre to hell was another story. He didn't even smile at when he did it. Why should he? The guy offered no resistance, he just gave up. To Grogan Pierre was a coward who certainly survived so long because either his friend was strong, or the beasts were getting weaker.

Walking towards Hornet though he forgot all about Pierre as he raised his axe high in to the air. Sending a downward slash towards Hornet, Grogan had every intention of ending this one right here and now. But as the axe came closer and closer to its mark, something connected with the back of his head that made the giant topple over and fall to his side.

The audience was silent, their mouths wide open, as they saw Pierre make a run at Grogan, jump high in to the air, and kick the back of the giant's head. And although it looked like a regular kick, the giant was hit by a massive force, that he himself created. With blood dripping down his head the giant pushed himself up from his knee. "I ate the Did did no mi, I'm a Replica man." Pierre said raising both his fists at Grogan, smiling as he returned the favor to Grogan. "But I'm not done yet, I still have 9 of those."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​
So it was Pierre who would make the first move upon the giant which Hornet had no problem with. Pierre seemed like a pretty tough guy and someone you could rely on in a tough spot. The dark skinned Captain crossed his arms, a grin spread over his lips and his stance became more relaxed. The ground shook as the giant came in closer and closer, the cowboy being the one to take the centre stage and stride forwards to intercept him. At first it appeared like he was trying to talk the giant down who of course resisted such attempts and swiftly slammed his club into the side of Pierre which sent him flying across the arena and into the far wall. Cheers and outrage exploded in the stands at such a pathetic end, yet they lacked what Hornet had in the collected man. Faith. 

  The giant Grogan now made his way over to Hornet with arrogance booming over him. As far as he was aware he had just one shotted his companion, his power must have far exceeded that of the pirates. Sten watched intently from this chair, his hand stroking his chin in contemplation, he was unconvinced himself. Hornet remained completely stilled with his arms tightly crossed, back straight and body strong. A slim grin sat upon his face as he gazed ahead, his head not tilting up to look at the giant whom was in the process of raising his axe. Like a confident statue he did not budge nor acknowledge his foe before him. The giant frowned angrily at the lack of resistance, though was still somewhat arrogant that he could easily handle these pair without even a spec of damage. His massive axe swung down towards the Bro Pirate Captain, yet before it made contact a huge strike slammed into the back of the giants? head which caused him to topple to the side. The axe and body of the giant narrowly missed landing on Hornet, though he of course stood his ground.
*?Nice Fly, I knew you?d whip out something wild!?* Hornet said as he threw a grin towards his cowboy companion. 

?RAAAGGHHHH!? The giant roared out as he suddenly twisted his body and swung his axe towards the pair, though mainly towards his attacker, in an attempt to cleave them before hey realised what had occurred. As the axe came towards Hornet he smoothly ducked under the massive blade yet did not let it pass him far. The giant blinked as his arm suddenly stopped mid flight to see a huge black liquid hand wrapped around him forehead. It led back to Hornets? right arm, the Pitch expanded and clamped tightly to halt the giants strike.
*?Time to sting like a Hornet.?* Hornet said with an excited grin on his face. He jolted back his left arm, the Pitch around the hand grew larger and larger, creating a massive black hand which appeared as if it should drip like liquid, yet not an ounce ever leaked. 
*?Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!?* Like a steam train his fist slammed into the giant who was still stunned he had been overpowered by two humans to react quickly enough. Though his ability to tank and weight still held an advantage as the punch only sent him back a few giant paces. The Pitch around his forearm slid free and snatched the axe from his hand followed by tossing it aside for future use, leaving the giant to fall backwards and skid along the dirt of the arena, shaking the entire manor. The Pitch shrunk back two his arms before as he prepared to keep on fighting. The giant was a persistent bastard as he slowly began to return to his feet.
*?Not letting up easy this guy, guess we?ll keep poundin? on him till he gives up.? *


----------



## Cooli (Apr 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Archey yawned a bit under the man pinning him down.
> 
> "Do you mind removing those annoying metal sticks away from me?" he said, yawning again. "I am trying to get some sleep. I had a long day yesterday."
> 
> ...



Kite!

Got it. Kite pushed out the hilt of her sword, exposing part of the blade.

Hold on there. Before you kill him, we should at least figure out how and why he got onto our ship. This isn't the first time something like this has . . . his words fell on deaf ears as Raven and Thrush were both stomping and whaling on Archey.

Bastard! You ate all of our FOOD! What the hell are we supposed to eat!? Thrush pulled out his large hammer, and Raven had transformed his arm into a large mace.

Cut it out already! Snipe grabbed them both by the back of the head and shoved their faces into the ground.

Now that that's over with, you can explain yourself. Parrot turned to the battered and bruised stranger.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 26, 2011)

*Kent*

The blade swung towards Kent's throat, and so he did what any sensible pirate would do.

Caught it with his teeth.

Danzig jerked back, shocked, and Kent clenched, biting clean through the commander's blade. In a moment he was on his feet, one arm cocked. "AURA! BLAST! PUNCH!"

The attack collided, and Danzig was thrown down the hallway and through several walls, eventually crashing to the small island the Castle was built on. Kent stood, panting, as the glow around his body began to fade. A million tiny hurts suddenly popped into existence but somehow Kent managed to keep his feet, even as recently freed pirates gathered around him in ominous silence.

Finally, one spoke. "Y'beat im," the pirate said, holding a stolen marine rifle. "Y'actually beat Danzig."

Kent waggled his eyebrows. "Eat your vegetables kids, and you'll grow up big and strong too." The pirates tilted their heads in unison, and Kent visibly wavered as one of his legs nearly gave out. One of the pirates, a huge bald man, stepped forward and steadied him.

"Thanks."

"Neh," the man said with a shake of his head. His voice was inhumanly deep, and seemed to shake the air around him. "It is you we should be thanking. I have been imprisoned for twenty years. Now, I am a free man."

"Yeah, fuck the World Government! We're getting out of here!"\

"We should burn this place down!"

"Wait," Kent said, holding up a hand. Immediately all the other voices fell silent. "Burning this place would send a message, yeah. But you know what would send a better message?" Nobody spoke, and Kent grinned ferally. "Using it."

The large man next to Kent smiled. "I like this one."

"Make this place a new base of operations," Kent explained. "It's a fortress. The Marines would be hard pressed to reclaim it with anything short of an admiral. From here we can strike at a ton of islands just inside the Grand Line, and maybe even expand."

"That sounds like a war," the big man said. "You would have us be an army?"

"Not just an army," Kent said. "A kingdom. One strong enough to crush the World Government." He turned the crowd. "You could burn this place to the ground, yeah," he said. "Escape, steal a ship, go your seperate ways. Some of you will get recaptured, most of you will die. maybe one or two of you will actually amount to something. But if you stay here...you could be the beginning of something great. You could be the beginning...of the red Kingdom."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 26, 2011)

Marco?s eyes try to see through the thick dust created by Donnie?s attack, but to no avail. ?I?ve got to stay on my guard?? He sees a shadowy figure moving through the dust though. ?Not so confident that you can defeat me now, are you!?? Donnie shouts from within the dust cloud that covers the battleground. ?tch! I?ll beat you no matter how many tricks you use!? The arrogant swordsman announces, dashing forward and directly into the dust. ?heh. You really think so? Then let us see!? Donnie yelled back. *?Devil Gate!?* Marco roared, raising both of his arms and then spinning, releasing a powerful cutting attack from the two swords. ?Argh!? Donnie shouted and Marco can see blood fly in the air. ?Hah! I got you, coward!? 

?Wrong.? A voice says from behind him and Marco?s eyes widen as he realizes the blood he saw earlier was ketchup. He spins around, trying to cut through Donnie, but the white-haired man jumps back. ?Try this one on, swordsman!? He reveals another controller and slams his finger into the button. *?Pepper Treatment!?* Marco looks up above him. Round-shaped objects fall from the sky, ?Bombs!? Before Marco can move, they go off, spraying pepper throughout the air which quickly goes into Marco?s eyes and noses. His eyes get reddish in color and he starts to sneeze, he puts a hand over his face to try and prevent the pepper from getting in his face anymore. But the damage was done, ?Dammit!? Marco yelled out in pain. His body was still burnt badly from Donnie?s early attack. Even though the pepper stung like hell, it was still just pepper and after shaking his head, Marco was able to overpower it.

?Where?d that bastard go!?? Marco shouts. ?Flame Storm!? Donnie shouts and Marco looks around him to see the same crossbows from earlier loaded up. As they shoot out of the bow, this time they catch fire. However, Marco doesn?t flinch. He raises Kasaiken, ?Bad idea!? The fire from the arrows hits the sword and The fire slowly disappears, being absorbed into the blade. ?This is just What I needed!? Marco roared. Donnie?s eyes widen, ?He absorbed the flame!?? Marco slashes with his fire sword and yells, *?Phoenix Down!?* The cry of a large bird can be heard as a gigantic phoenix travels through the air and towards Donnie. However, just before it burns him, Donnie grins.

*?Flame Treatment!?* The phoenix slams into a wall of oil and the result is as one should expect. *BOOM!* An explosion rocks the base, bigger then the last and Marco flies into the air, from the force of the explosion. He falls back to the ground, hitting the rocks below him. Donnie, having hidden behind a building to protect himself from the explosion, makes himself visible. ?Heh, You fell for it!? He continues to laugh arrogantly as Marco lies on the ground, apparently defeated, his back badly burnt by the heat and flames of the explosion. ?HAHAHAHA!? Donnie laughed, hanging his head backwards. He fails to see Marco?s hand shoot out and grip his ankle. Donnie stops laughing and looks downward.

?urgggh?? Marco groans, lifting Donnie with one hand and throwing him away from him. Donnie rolled across the ground, before hopping to his feet. He tries to run but somehow Marco is standing. ?But how?? Donnie asks. Marco says nothing, but dashes forward before Donnie can escape. He puts his shadow sword to the marine?s neck and looks into his eyes, ?Any last words?? Donnie looks nervous at first, but then a smile forms on his face. ?Hand-to-hand combat training?? Donnie slams his knee into Marco?s stomach, knocking him backwards.

The swordsman looks up, stunned by Donnie?s surprise attack. All he sees is the marine?s boot come towards his face and kick him all the way over to another building. Marco lets out a groan, ?Hahaha! Surprised?? Donnie asks. ?Well, you should be. You see I?m a trick master, but my true specialty is close combat? It ruins the hunt, though, you see. Your body however is worn and tired, so it?ll be much more satisfying to beat the shit out of you?? Donnie punches at Marco?s limp body, causing him to scream out in pain. 

He raises Kasaiken though and whispers, ?flame whip?? A long rope of fire shoots out of the sword and wraps around Donnie?s leg like a constrictor about to consume its prey? He is only able to hold concentration long enough for the whip to sear Donnie?s skin, before the whip fades. Donnie howls out in pain but he grins, ?Let?s finish this, swordsman!? He runs off in the opposite direction and Marco pushes himself to his feet, blood coming out of his mouth. However, his blood-shot eyes stare at Donnie?s back. He would not allow him to get away. And so, Marco chased after the marine.* ?spike road!?* Donnie yelled, throwing out a pair of spiked balls.

Marco, not wearing any shoes, steps on all of them, blood pouring out of his feet creating red footprints. However, he keeps on running. Donnie?s eyes are wide, ?He?s a monster! It didn?t slow him down by one bit!? He then looks at the roof. ?Once I get to the roof though, I can finish him?? He muttered. He takes a turn which Marco doesn?t see due to his eyes bleeding. Donnie climbs the wall and is on top of the roof, ?It?s over!? He shouted. ?I have the advantage swordsman!? 

Marco whips his head around as he hears the cock of a rifle, not just one, but thirty. ?Crap!? He shouts. *?Gun-ho!? *The rifles start to fire. Marco runs around, dodging bullets that whirr past him. But he is surrounded; the bullets are eventually going to hit him. One nicked him in the shoulder, ?Fuck!? He yelled, holding on to his shoulder as blood poured out of it. Another bullet hits him in the knee and he falls on one knee. ?He?s weakened! Finish him!? Donnie shouts, and more bullets come at him.

_Weakling? _

Those words go through Marco?s head as he falls. ?To become the strongest?? He muttered, pushing himself up to his feet. ?TO SURPASS AND KILL THAT MAN!? Marco yelled, his chest sticking out as he stood tall. He looks at Donnie who stumbles back, ?B-but how?? An aura of flame forms around Marco?s body and he roars, *?War Hawk!?* A powerful slash, using both swords was sent towards Donnie and the marine, his jaw hanging open at this death-defying feat, has his head severed from body. His head flies off and the marines yell out, ?Lt. Donnie!? For the arrogant man had been killed. They click their rifles, hoping to kill Marco.

?We?re out of bullets!? 
?Shit, go grab some more!?
?fuck that, I?m out of here. That bastard killed a lieutenant!? The men shout, many running, but they fail to notice Marco collapse completely, Donnie?s attacks finally taking their full toll?


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 26, 2011)

The Black Lotus Pirates- Nicholas and Takeshi-

"You played your part well, Nicholas." Takeshi stood in front of a small pile of black sand, his opponent laying at his feet. "Oh? did you finish already?" Nicholas smirked a little. "Sorry, but i had to fight without using my fruit, it would have been over too quick and the diversion would have failed." Takeshi nods and sits down on a wooden crate by one of the buildings walls. "Well then, i suppose we should make ourselves known. I've only covered a portion of the island, but i've set it up so that the chain reaction will settle that problem." Nicholas smirked a little bit. "Well then, Light the candle of fate." 

Takeshi removes a match from his jacket and prepares to strike it, but the match head falls off before he can even lower it. "So... You were the ones who survived hmm?" The two men look upon the one before them... A senior of theirs, but not by much... "You bastard...." Nicholas grit his teeth, his face grew hot as the memories flood back once more. "How dare you... How dare a traitor to the lotus kingdom show their face here!" Nicholas began to grow fur over his body, his muscles expanding and antlers jettisoning out from his head. 

"HOW DARE YOU BETRAY OUR PEOPLE!!" The co-captain reached for his blade and swung quickly, though the man before him merely raises his own to block. "Me? How dare you refuse the order of the world government! We are here to aid the world not just think of our own selfish wants and needs! We think of what is best for the world as a whole and those who would dare to go against them are merely selfish arrogant fools!" 

"Fools and arrogant we may be, but when we meet with our parents in heaven our conscience will be clean!" Takeshi slashes from behind, hoping to catch the man off guard, however, he is merely blocked by a second blade. The red haired man before them now stands like a t, both arms outstretched to block his opponents blades. "Harold! You once shared our dreams and our goals! Were we three not once generals in the same army!? Did we not bleed together in the same battles!" 

Takeshi shouts at the former Lotus Kingdom General. "We did, but did we not also make an oath to protect all who are innocent!?" Harold spins and knocks the captains blades away. "DID WE NOT VOW THAT WE WOULD DO WHATEVER IT TOOK TO BRING PEACE AND TO END THE SUFFERING OF OUR PEOPLE!?" Harold's blades lash out, both slicing towards Takeshi. "So a buster call was the answer!? You did not watch children weep as their mothers were slaughtered before their eyes! You did not see the admirals power first hand! WHAT DO YOU KNOW OF PEACE AND SUFFERING!" 

Takeshi slashes at Harold, but the marine leaps out of the way. "I watched my father and mother die!" Nicholas slashes thrice at Harold, each attack canceled and countered with another from Harold's blades. "I put my life on the line to protect my people! My body bears the burns to prove it!" Nicholas leaps into the air, both hands holding up the massive sword known as the Black Rose. "YET YOU STILL LIVE!" Harold leaps into the air himself and spins through the air, kicking Nichola's stomach. The co-captain flies through the air before crashing through the ceiling of a storage building. 

Harold lands on the ground, crouching to reduce impact and slowly standing upright. "What man can truly say he put his life on the line when he comes back alive! What man, who bears the mark of the only survivor can say he fought for his life!? Did the others not fight!? did they not give all they had! Did they not die in order to fight for your freedom! You two have become pathetic since we last spoke!" Takeshi rushes Harold from behind, but is easily dispatched with a backwards kick as Harold bends forward. 

Takeshi's body slams into the wall behind him, breathing heavily. "You did not see what we did! You did not see the horror of that event! The blood shed on a scale that made even our bloodiest war look like a stage show!" Takeshi grit his teeth, images of the princess flashing in his mind. Of seeing the man he called father lying dying in his throne... The ache of a thousand lost souls flows through his body. His eyes gloss over with the tears of a hundred children whom never saw today... Of the babes who never smelt the lotus trees in full bloom... Of the mothers who gave up their lives to protect their family in vain.. 

"WHAT DO YOU KNOW OF OUR SACRIFICE!" Takeshi lashes out, throwing a haymaker, Harold quickly countering with a gut shot, the force bends Takeshi forward, his mouth leaking with salivation. "I gave up everything for the sake of justice! I LEFT BEHIND ALL THAT MATTERED TO ME TO SEE THE WORLD COME TO PEACE! DO NOT SPEAK AS IF THE LOSS OF THE KINGDOM DOESN'T MATTER TO ME! But it was brought upon themselves! The king was a fool! The cannon would have aided the world governments assault against the pirates! It would have ended the wars! Our kingdom would see peace again!" 

"AND NOW! LOOK AT YOU!" Harold grabs Takeshi's hair and throws him away. "You have become the very thing we fought against! You have sworn an oath that would destroy innocents! You have abandoned the ideals of our kingdom for the sake of vengeance!" Haolrd throws his arm out in a wide gesture. "It is for the souls of our people we seek vengeance on those that destroyed them!" Nicholas's massive frame busts fourth from the wall, sending hunks of wood and stone through the air. 

"Then i ask you to seek the truth in your heart and put an end to this foolishness of piracy! Join me! We can continue to bring the world governments cause of justice to the people! it is not too late to become righteous once more!" Nicholas brings his sword high into the air. "I would rather rule the seas as a tyrant who avenged his people, then serve the ones who so expertly slaughtered them!" Nicholas dashes forward... His blade shining with the light of hope and hatred.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Kite!
> 
> Got it. Kite pushed out the hilt of her sword, exposing part of the blade.
> 
> ...



"Whoah, whoah! I am sure I didn't eat all the food..did I?" 

He closed his eyes, thinking back. "Oh..I did. Sorry." he cracked a innocent smile in hope. Maybe his luck had run out..

It wouldn't be the first time he was in such a pinch though. Just a few years back, he had almost been decapitated by the captain of a swordman pirate crew.

_"Time to abandon my arrogant nature for a bit" _he thought to himself.

Suddenly, he started crying, begging for his life. "I-I am so sorry!" *sniff* "I am but a lonely pirate, always drifting, always...always alone."

He looked at them with puppy eyes, with the slightest trace of tears, just to make it perfect.

"So please, pardon my insolence! Let me join your crew!" he shouted.

_"That should do it just fine"_


----------



## Gaja (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*

The entire place shook as the giant took damage from both men. Though he wouldn't stay down, you had to admit it, giants were on a different level when it came to stamina and endurance. The amount of damage he just took would knock out any regular human out there, yet he stood up, spitting to his right, not even bothering to whip his blood away. And he was pissed, the look in his eyes could only be read as a "I'm going to kill you two!", there was no other way to describe the look. Yet Pierre and Hornet weren't gonna back down to the monster of a man.

*“Not letting up easy this guy, guess we’ll keep poundin’ on him till he gives up.” * Pierre smiled as the giant only held his spiked club and moved forward. "I guess so, you take his right side, and I'll take his left." Suggesting to separate and attack Grogan on two fronts, Pierre noticed the giant making a wild downward swing at them. He wanted to squash them once and for all, so the former sheriff jumped to his right and after rolling to his feet he started running around the giant's left body side, a serious look on his face.

The whole strategy was to confuse the giant by attacking him from two sides. That way one guy would get the horns, but the other guy would have a clear shot, even for a little bit. As the giant club landed Grogan looked past the dust, and noticed the bodies of the two ants move around him. Petty little ants, he'd squash them quick. Noticing Hornet move a certain way Grogan sent his big club towards the pirate captain. He wanted to smash the tanned young man for what he did to him, but what he didn't see just yet was what Pierre was doing.

The West blue native unzipped his brown jacket, only to reveal six revolvers donning his outfit. Pierre also had a bandanna tied around his neck, with a lot of hearts on it. Pulling it up and over his mouth and nose "Daddy" Fly was now serious. "Gotcha..." His hands moved quickly, as he drew two revolvers and fired of two shots at Grogan's body. Though curiously they were not bullets that he fired, but rather the same impacts that Grogan hit Pierre with in the beginning of the battle. And they traveled fast, as they made contact with the giant. He felt the force of two spiked clubs crashing in to his body, his most powerful swings too made his scream out in pain. "GRAAAAAH!!!!" "Sorry big boy, but you didn't wanna be my friend..." Looking at the situation there was a brief opening in Grogan's defense for Hornet to exploit as Pierre fired another shot to his body to distract the giant. "HORNET GO!!!" He yelled out as he had only 6 more of those shots left.


----------



## Ender (Apr 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Whoah, whoah! I am sure I didn't eat all the food..did I?"
> 
> He closed his eyes, thinking back. "Oh..I did. Sorry." he cracked a innocent smile in hope. Maybe his luck had run out..
> 
> ...



Several veins popped out on Ryuu's head as this punk played around. 

_"I don't believe him...do any of you?"_ he said while repositioning his swords for a decent strike to the stowaway's neck. _"What's your call Captain?"_

"Kill 'em.." Rave said while standing there, picking his nose, not caring anymore. 

_"Aye Aye Captain..."_ Ryuu brought both his swords across the stowaway's neck, like a pair of scissors, with a dead serious look on his face.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marine ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*

Pattaya was faced with the "pretty boy" of the Big Bang pirates, a loudmouth named Matsu Hatta. Hatta was 3 years older then the marine but the way he acted you couldn't believe that to be the case, as even Pattaya wasn't this childish, this early in the morning.

But to counter their yelling Pattaya had used ear plugs, but then Jinto yelled something at him, to which the recently promoter Marine turned towards him. "Huh?" But as he turned around Hatta was already running at him, drawing a big hammer as a weapon. "DIE HALF NAKED MARINE!!!" Pattaya heard something and turned back towards Hatta, who landed the hammer on Pattaya's shoulder, a huge explosion occurred as he did. The heads of Jinto, Tyre and several other rang like a church bell from the explosion, as Hatta flipped and landed on the sand.

"Finally I SHUT HIM UP!!! HAHAHA!" The big bang pirates were a weird bunch, as Hatta had the weird quirk that he couldn't stand listening others talk, so he would always try to be the loudest wherever he went. Adjusting his white shirt and hammer he smiled. "WHO'S NEXT?!?!?" He yelled out at some of the lower ranked Golden Snake members, who bravely got ready to attack the insane man. "Who said you and me were done..." A half naked figure spoke behind Hatta, walking out of the flame.

Damn it he lost his ear plugs, but that still didn't change the fact that Hatta was in for a big time ass whooping. And despite being hung over the strike he just took served as a wake up call to the young marine. "I'LL KICK YOUR ASS MARINE!" "Bring it!" Pattaya yelled out as he dashed towards his opponent, throwing a one-two combination and a left head kick. Hatta somehow managed to block the first two punches and as he wanted to come in and counter he got hit by the head kick, which sent him flying in to the sea. Pattaya raised his arms in to a muay thai stance and looked at him, his teeth becoming sharper. "You picked the wrong island fool."

Not to far away from the fighting an old man sat in a cafe, his body protected from the sun by a large nearby tree. The man wore a hat so you couldn't really see his face, but he watched closely what was going on between the marines and the pirates. His cane rested on one of his knees as his tea slowly cooled down. "Pattaya..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

*"Man you are boring, i never thought a pirate would be this weak!"*Helvin said kind of pissed, probably he never expected that Ral would last more time than in their last fight."What? you pissed because I´m about to kick your ass?"the fruit user replied and charged against the brown guy with piercings.*"Idiot! a frontal attack won´t work! hyahaha"*the guy said waving one of his scythes to try to catch Tiger but the member of the green cloaks lowered his body a little while running avoiding the scythe and landing a punch in the face of Helvin who was sent flying  into a store breaking the crystal while crashing against it.

"Ha! that was for the cut on my right arm asshole!"Ral said and then ran into the same building where Helvin was, he was going to kick the ass of that bastard really hard.With helvin, the member of the ant pirates organization was not happy at all, his nose was bleeding and maybe it was broken*"That punk, I will kill him!"*he said to himself, though his time alone didn´t last long because Ral appeared from above with his fists involved in fire and tried to land a new hit which this time Helvin dodged.

"Come here bitch I will beat you to a pulp!"Tiger shouted and charged once again, all of his attacks completely frontal.*"Shut up, you vermin!"*Helvin said and did the same, starting to move his scythes he stopped the attack of Ral and forced the fruit user only to dodge. moving his body in many directions Tiger was able to dodge the attacks of the black-haired man but from time to time the scythes leave him with some little cuts. In one of the attacks Helvin threw a horizontal slash which was dodged by Ral by inclining back his head a little though the scythe was able to cut his tiger pendant sending it flying away"Son of a bitch that was my precious pendant, i liked it a lot!!"he said getting distracted while watching in the same direction where the pendant went flying, chance taken by Helvin to encrust the edge of one of the scythes in Ral´s right side.

The edge of the weapon inside his body made him scream in pain "IT HUUUUUUURTS!!!!!"the guy shouted while Helvin was laughing*"Take that moron!!! hyahaha"*the brown guy waved the other scythe on his right hand to finish off Ral but Tiger answered with a flaming kick with all of his strength sending Helvin flying away destroying a wall of the building and going out to the street. The scythe still attached to Ral´s body.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 27, 2011)

*Jason "The Inferno" Rock, Topsville*

_"Good luck now, Devil Slayer"_










​
Four rows of glittering teeth. Two pairs of eyes, both shining with piercing white light. Four paws, the claws made out of the blackest obsidian. One pitch-black guitar case. Two wings, black with red streaks. One demon smile, the smile of a warrior ready to get back into the fray. One wolf. One rider.

A black and red portal appeared above the Devil King. Even the XMS stopped moving for a few seconds while the portal widened. The pulsating red lines seemed to pull open the portal until a hellish tunnel into nothing was hovering over Dante. A moment of absolute silence fell over the battlefield, everyone staring in awe what was happening.

*"YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA"*

Something jumped out of the portal. A big dust cloud accompanied the roaring and screaming forms, the black dust of hell. As the dust cloud slowly settled down, a man was revealed, a man riding a metallic winged wolf that bared its long dagger-like teeth. The man bared his teeth too. His long blonde hair stuck to his face and chest. It seemed to be drenched in blood and strange black streaks that looked like ash, just like his clothes. His eyes were bloodshot and seemed to have fallen back into his skull. All in all, the man looked seconds from death.

Jason "The Inferno" Rock threw his head back and brought forth a howling maniacal laughter. He looked at Dante with his death-smile. "You didn't think you'd be rid of me that easily, did ya?"

Looking at Dante's stunned face, Jason decided it was good to be back. True, he was still wounded and it seemed like a fight was about to start from the tense movements of everyone, but hey, even that stunned face of Dante was worth the whole thing. He spurred Storm with his heels, making the wolf turn around. A group of marines stood facing him. Jason's smile spread even wider, turning his already scary face into a surreal death mask.

No better way to come back than ready to destroy some upholders of order. Jason slowly opened his guitar case and took out his Warbeast. He hung the thing around him with the shoulder strap, then brought his axe down from his shoulder and held it before him. 

"Oi marines! I'm just back from destroying a mountain full of devils, but I've decided to grant you some fun as well." Jason's smile now nearly split his face to the ears. "Let's rock" He kicked Storm in the sides. The great wolf smashed his wings down and propelled himself into the air to the marines.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 27, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​
 The Captain of the Bro Pirates was never one for tactics, he was generally pound until victory type, but it seemed his new companion had a few tactical ideas up his sleeve. Going on Pierres advice Hornet dashed around to the right hand side of the giant Grogan, though the attention was fixed on him from their enemy rather than the cowboy, but from the corner of Hornets’ eye he was able to see the gun wielding pirate dress himself up and begin to make his move. As he did so Hornet began to charged all the pitch on his right arm, straining the elastically of it and preparing for his own strike. Before the giant could attempt to make a hit towards Hornet the guns fired from Pierres grasp, slamming two powerful strikes of the enemies own club into him. Grogan groaned in pain but was able to barely hold his stance, even after taking another powerful strike from the replica attack.
“HORNET GO!” The cowboy yelled out.

Grogan turned his face to see a massive black fist, almost the same size as himself be whipped back across the arena. Before it touched the arena wall it was jolted back due to its’ elastically and powered towards the giant. Stunned once more from his strikes by Pierre he could only raise up his arms in an attempt to block. The massive Pitch fist pushed through the guard as it made contact and slammed him directly into the cracked arena wall behind the giant. The huge structure began to crumble due to the force of the giant smashing against it, and just as the pair plan it fell apart. A huge part of the arena wall collapsed onto the giant
“OH YEAH!” Hornet called out as the Pitch around his arm faded into nothingness, returning his body to its’ usual state, allowing him to thrust up his arm and make his ‘Hornet Pose’. Meanwhile Sten was quick to stand from his chair, people screaming and running for their lives as others tumbled as the wall collapsed. The Captains brow darkened as he move for his axe. 
“Beat…” 

“Lets’ roll cowboy.” The dark skinned Captain said as he flashed a grin towards Pierre. Like bullets they flashed towards the exit, his long white scarf flowing behind him in a stream line. As Hornet reached the rubble he began to leap upwards, landing on piece by piece to reach the top. As his foot landed on a piece of seastone he could feel the drainage for a brief moment before moving on, staying still on the rubble was certainly a mistake. In the distance between the fleeing people a doorway stood open showing a hall of corridors leading upwards, most likely the way out.
“Not far now.” The Captain called out towards Pierre, yet their escape would not be so easy. As they reached the arena ramps suddenly two blurs shot on either side of them, one blocking the exit, the other blocking a retreat. Behind them stood Slicker Beat, with all three massive blades prepared for combat. He smirked and narrowed his gaze directly on Pierre.
_“Hoped you’d live, been waitin’ for this!”_ On the front, Captain Gerald Sten with his axe over his shoulder and pistol in his other hand. An angry, unforgiving expression upon his features. 
“You bastards… you think you can not only destroy my games, my reputation, but also escape alive. That is a bad joke.” Hornet slipped into his usual stance, both hands crossed over each other while stretched out in front of him.
“You take squeaky head, I’ll take grouchy.” With that he dash forwards, twirling through the air while tapping off the ground with different limbs until finally reaching Sten, his hand balled into a fist and being thrust forward.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*

Moments after Pierre fired of his fourth shot at Groga,n Hornet landed one of his giant fist thingies on the giant. The hit sent the giant in to their marked wall. And not-surprisingly it smashed the wall down and and opened an escape route for the two men. Pierre drew his bandanna from his face and back around his neck as Hornet called out to him. "Hell yeah!" Sprinting behind his new friend Pierre had to climb over Grogan's body to get in to a corridor and start the escape.

Though not much later, actually seconds later they were cut of by their host, and his lap dog. In the spur of the moment it was decided that Hornet would face Sten while Pierre would take care of Beat. As Pierre looked closely he saw that the bald guy was actually carrying three large blades on his body. The conclusion that Beat was no pushover was not a difficult one. Pierre had no idea that the muscular bald man had actually won the little tournament that he and Hornet just went through. And as Pierre got ready for a quick draw the voices of many men could be heard.

"Who are those?" Pierre asked under his breath, he didn't like the fact that even more potential opponents were showing up. He didn't have a bottomless gas tank you know. Beat looked at him, smiling as he adjusted both his blades. "_Security..._" But as the armed men arrived behind Beat, ready to attack Pierre and Hornet, a massive club smashed through the wall on their side, connecting with some of the security. Both Beat and Pierre looked to their side, only to spot a familiar figure. Grogan.

"Ow fuck..." Obviously it would take more to take a giant out, and as he already tried calculating how he and Hornet were supposed to handle, Sten, Beat and Grogan the giant delivered another massive strike to the security forces. "Freedom..." The giant said in a deep tone, as security withdrew from the Captain and vice-captain and focused their attention on the giant. "You two are strong, let's all get out!" Grogan spoke facing dozens of men in all directions, a wide grin on his face. He could smell freedom.

"_Tch... Damn it, well not like I wanted them to but in anyway._" Making a step forward Beat slowly picked up speed, obviously that amount of metal slowed you down a bit, but he still had some speed, as he closed in on Pierre, who remained standing where he was. It was on. As Beat sent one of his massive blades at Pierre, the ex-sheriff quickly drew his pistols and fired a shot at the incoming blade, sending it back with brutal force. "_Not bad!_" "Thank you." Pierre spoke in a low tone, as the two went in to exchange blows once again. Five more shots left.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 27, 2011)

Golden Snake Marine Crew- Lt. Kaizo

Tyre and the others were busy warding off a few of the pirates at the beach, however two had managed to sneak into the town. The man known as One Arm Pete and his partner Silent Mike, the two carved a path of destruction through the sleepy town. "You are too loud, Please vacate this island at once." Kaizo stood atop a roof top looking down at the two men. "What!? How dare you say that! We're in the middle of our fun!" Pete laughs. "Then i have no choice." 

"Mike! Fire the cannon!" Mike raises up his massive rifle without a second thought, taking aim at Kaizo. The marine Lt. Merely smirked and vanished into the air, "Oi! where did he-" "Death." Kaizo's blades pierced through the chests of the two men, dropping them in an instant. "There is only death on the path you have walked this day." He slashed his blades into the air, sending the blood to the ground beneath him. "For the punishment for murder, can only be death."

Green Cloaks- Alex Vs Leo-












 Alex dashes forward, his speed near blinding to Leo. The anti pirate member pulls back his fist and prepares to swing forward as Alex copies his movements, the two thrust forward, their fists colliding and sending a blast of air in all directions.  The two stand for a moment; staring at each other, before Alex turns and attacks with the back of his left hand, Leo raises his own in defense. Leo catches Alex?s arm and throws him over his shoulder, Alex stomps the ground with both feet as he lands and  flips himself back, wrapping his legs around Leo?s neck and pulled him to the ground. 

  Leo can feel the weight of Alex bearing down on his neck, the pirate?s ankles trying to cut off his breath. But Leo manages to elbow Alex and free himself, quickly rolling away from the pirate and getting to his feet. Alex rolls back and kicks off the ground, turning himself upright and landing crouched on the ground. The two dash towards each other once more. Alex throws a right, but Leo dodges and throws a left hook, Alex ducks and sweeps at Leo?s legs, Leo leaps into the air and heel drops the ground as Alex rolls away. 

  ?You?re good? and I must admit, you are better than me.? Leo looks at the man before him; he can see Alex has yet to even break a sweat. ?Then do you concede the battle??  Leo smirks and throws the metal gloves away, two loud and thunderous THUDS! Radiate from them as they hit the ground. ?Not anymore.? Leo rushes forward, his palm thrust into Alex?s stomach, the pirate flies backwards, rolling head over heel across the ground till he catches his barring and slides crouched to a halt.

  Alex dashes forward, he leaps into the air, spinning four times as his right leg whips around, Leo grips Alex?s leg before it makes contact and flips himself into the air, kicking Alex?s chest and sending him flying once more. Though this time Leo gives chase, Alex can see the man?s leg come for him, with quick reflexes he grabs it and throws Leo into one of the supply huts.  Alex lands with a thud as he loses his momentum. 

  Leo rushes from the building carrying a wooden staff and spinning it wildly like a mad man. Planting the stab in the ground he pushes off like a pole vault and uses both legs to kick at Alex, the pirate steps to the side and kicks the staff from Leo?s hands, then quickly kicks it once more into the air before grabbing it and slamming Leo into the ground. Leo flips backwards and kicks outward before landing on his feet, Alex blocks with the staff and spins quickly, attacking Leo from the side and knocking him to the ground. 


"The battle is far from over." Leo coughs, gripping his sides. "I'm still winning." Alex smirks. "Only for now..."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 27, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
Hornet came into range of the strongly built Captain Sten, his fist thrust towards the his jaw, yet things did not go so easily as he would have hoped. Sten swiftly pocketed his pistol and with the same hand shot it up to grab the incoming fist, stopping Hornet mid attack. The dark skinned Captain came to a halt in front of his foe and began pushing against Sten as both tested their strength, his eyes behind his goggle shades narrowed upon Sten, while the muscular warrior pirate returned the glare. In the corner of his eye, plus the booming sound in his ears, Hornet caught the giant Grogan awakening. However it did not seem like he was after revenge, but in fact saw this as an opportunity to not only escape the arena, but whip same pain into those who kept him here. While he enjoyed the fighting, it was even more thrilling to pound those who kept him in chains.
“Go get’em hulk!” Hornet roared out to the giant, though Sten was not pleased in ignored. He tightened his grip on the dark skinned pirates’ fist as he spoke harshly.
“You brat… I had you captured since you were considered quite the problematic pirate in North Blue; many would pay to see you fight. To think a scum like you and Pierre St. Fly would do this to my arena. I will enjoy putting you dogs down.” Though he spoke harshly, he seemed to remain completely calm, with only a frown showing his anger.
“Sorry, idiot! We ain’t someones play thing to make money from; it’s you who’s the scum.” The muscular pirates’ expression darkened as he crushed down on Hornets’ fist. The strength was actually quite powerful to the point where he could feel his hand almost breaking.
_‘Mutha fucka…’_ To save his hand Pitch suddenly exploded from his arm and ensnared Stens. He quickly let go and created some distance, the Pitch wrapped around his left arm and hand. No matter how much he shook it or pulled at it, it would not come off and it even began to grow over his arm more so, heading towards his torso. The tall pirate flashed an angry glare towards the Bro Pirate Captain.
*“Ain’t comin’ off unless I let it, looks like you’r-”* Hornet stopped speaking mid sentence as he saw the anger rile through the warrior before him long nothing he had seen before. In a smooth action his axe sliced through his own left arm and dropped it to the floor.
“I only need one arm to SLAUGHTER YOU!” A sweat dropped trickled over Hornets face as the sight, his words dying down to silence as he moved back into his fighting position. This guy was not going to be a walk in the park.

 People fled out of the manor and into the town, pirates and common folk alike. From the window of the dancing school the young brown haired girl, Shenya, gazed towards the chaos. The whole manor shook from mayhem, and the island was in chaos. One thing ran over her mind at the sight, Hornet was still in town, without a doubt. A soft sigh drifted over her lips, before a smile replaced it.
“Hornet…” She whispered to herself. Another cloud of smoke flew from the entrance of the manor, caused by the impact of Stens axe narrowly skimming the leaping Hornet. The berserker roared loudly, now with only one arm, as he swung his axe madly. He had pushed the Bro Captain away from Pierre, and now forced him in a retreat around the ring of the arena. Hornet swiftly dodged and flipped out of the way of the attacks. 
“Die you damn monkey!” He growled as his axe constantly barely missed its’ target. Hornet kept up his evasive manoeuvres while he attempted to come up with a way to counter. 
_‘Damn he is fast and strong… lame’_ Just then he saw the light reflect of the blade of the axe he stole from Grogan in the wall below him. With a flick of his wrist while spinning, the Pitch flew from his hand and wrapped around the handle of the axe, the elastically caused it to bounce back as it did directly towards Sten. The muscular pirate frowned as he saw it twirling in his direction and quickly rose his blade to block it. As he did, he felt a boot slam into his stomach, the wind being knocked out of him and his body being sent a few metres back. He groaned angrily as he turned his attention back to Hornet who had landed back onto the ground, the axe being dropped back into the arena and Pitch spinning around him like before.
“Ha! That distraction was enough to get some of my power out. Time for my offensive.” Like a turbine he began his attack, Pitch spinning around him like a rotating shield alongside his kicks and punches as he danced between hands and feet, limbs attacking and being used for balanced at an insane speed.
“Choushi Choushi no Break Dance!”


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 27, 2011)

*Mariejois...*

5 of the remaining 6 Warlords had arrived at the Holy Land, the former pirates had gathered around a long table in the meeting room. The five impatiently awaited the arrival of the last member, The World's Strongest Swordsman, none other than-

**Slice Slice Slice** 

Everyone in the room peers over towards the wall which is now sporting several slash marks

**Smash**

The cut up wall is smashed down and through a cloud of dust a frightened marine scurries through. His uniform is torn in multiple places, his body covered in injuries, the man looks like he just returned from war with Poseidon himself.

"Why...Why was I forced with this task..." The marine known as Lt. Commander Brooks says from his knees, "Why did I have to get _that_ man!"

*The Quest for The World's Strongest Swordsman...*

Lt. Commander Brooks bravely fronted his vessel as it traveled the waters of The Grand Line. He was sure that he was the first to reach his target, and he might even receive a promotion for returning back to Mariejois so quickly. The ship finally docked at the last known location of The World's Strongest Swordsman, a rocky mountainous island. 

The marine traveled through the rough terrain until finally reaching a small camp with nothing but a large fire and the body of the largest boar he had ever seen roasting over it, *"Who the hell are you?"*

He turned to see the owner of the voice, a muscular man about 6 and a half feet tall with short dark hair, and as soon as he spotted the massive blade strapped to his back he knew he had found his target, "You have been ordered to a meeting of the Shichibukai in the Holy Land of Mariejois," Brooks says, reading off of a piece of parchment.

*"Tsk, and what exactly is the reason for this meeting of my supposed peers?"* Brooks couldn't help but sweat at the mans ferocity, after a big gulp he musters up the courage to inform the swordsman, "Shichibukai Mordekaiser was defeated in combat and is being replaced."

*"Mordekaiser...?"* he ponders for a moment, he had never really taken the time to bother to remember most of them, but he vaguely recalled the giant armored man, *"Interesting,"* he rises to his feet and heads off towards the opposite side of the island, "Where are you going? My ship is on the other side."

*"I need a work out, you're my guide right? Then you follow me," * Brooks scratches his head, "Uh, that's not how it works..." but he rushes after the swordsman before he gets away. If he doesn't guide this man to Mariejois than the superiors will have his head, but he isn't about to tell one of the strongest men in the world what to do.

Brooks follows the man onto a small black 

"So, how exactly does this thing move? It has no sails," the warlord simply shoots him a glance. Moments later the water begins to bubble and a gargantuan seaking bursts from the water, reigns attached to it's head. With one look from the swordsman the creature shoots off, pulling the ship behind it, "We're still going the wrong way!" Brooks shouts while holding on for dear life.

*"I want to get in a little work out before arriving,"* he says, arms crossed, sitting on a black throne like chair in the center.

*The Duo Traveled Through Desert...*

"It's so hot..." Brooks says, dragging himself behind the seemingly unphased warrior, *"Silence..."*

*Through Blizzard...*

"I-it's f-freezing!" Brook shouts as he trudges through the foot of snow on the ground, still sporting the same standard marine outfit he had before, *"Silence..."*

*Through Dangerous Waters...*

Brooks clutches onto the swordsman's shoulders as he swims through the ocean, an army of vicious seaking right on their tails, "I don't understand! You have a boat right there!!!" he cries, pointing towards his vessel in the distance, *"Silence..." *

The man even climbed the great wall of The Red Line with his bare hands, gripping his guide's shirt in his mouth as he escalates, "WE COULD HAVE JUST GONE IN THROUGH THE FRONT ENTRANCE!" Brooks shouts, tears rushing down his face.

*"DO YOU EVER SHUT UP!"* the monster shouts, releasing Brooks' shirt from his grip in the process. The marine clutches onto the Shichibukai's leg just in time to avoid plummeting to his death, "I'll be quiet, I swear I'll be quiet, just don't let me die!" 

*Present Time...*

The dust clears to reveal the black haired warrior himself, The Royal Shichibukai and World's Strongest Swordsman.

*Seken Jouken
World's Strongest Swordsman
Former Bounty: 400,000,000​*
Seken struts forward, casually holding his blade, which weighs more than an elephant, with one hand. He tosses the weapon onto the table before taking a seat, though it is much too heavy for the table to support so it crashes right through it, *"Lets get this over with already,"* he says, crossing his arms, a scowling look of annoyance and displeasure on his face.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White Haven, North Blue*

The two wanted men engaged each other and separated quickly. Their first exchange was to feel the other one out, and each of them came to a conclusion. Both men packed big power in their attacks, though Beat was a bit confused since Pierre didn't shoot any bullets, rather he just shot his pistol and as a result his whole left arm felt as if a train hit it head on. Though the tough guy that he was Beat kept a straight face and pushed past the pain. "_Not bad._" Pierre knew how many shots he had left as he ran towards Beat for another attack while Hornet and Sten moved away from them. "Thank you." He replied, well aware of the strength that Beat had. That attack just now was the spiked club smash that Grogan used and Pierre replicated, and Beat wasn't blown away by it. That right there was impressive and a good warning to the former sheriff.

The two figures moved in to range once again as Beat sent both of his blades forward, as if they were spears, to which Pierre shot of an attack at him, stopping the Vice Captain's assault dead in its tracks. Beat's attack was stopped once again, his eyes looked at Pierre raise his other hand, a small smirk on the cowboys face. Aiming the pistol to the other side of the arena Beat was a bit confused, as he saw Pierre pull the trigger one time. And a moment later he heard a loud impact on the other side of the arena, the wall breaking. "_What the hell was that for? I ain't scared of you "Daddy" Fly!_"

If you looked around the manor, there was destruction and chaos everywhere. People were storming out in all directions, fearing for their lives. Fights were breaking out everywhere, not just between the prisoners and the security. Some fights broke out because people wanted to get out but couldn't because of the sheer mass of people. Others decided to try and win back their money by stealing something from Sten's manor. Some of the security tried handling the situation, but they were just outnumbered and had no chance of stopping anything. The fighting spread like wild fire, everywhere it was the same. 

Through the hole Pierre created several of the rainbow tigers escaped, and the east blue crew actually managed to stand up and go out on their own. "Thank you! We won't forget this!" One man said as the armed pirates left the arena. Beat looked at Pierre. "_I knew you would be bad news from the moment I saw you and your buddy._" Piere avoided an attack by side-stepping out of harms way. "You don't say?" Jumping back Pierre's eyes recognized an opening as Beat went forward and attacked again. It was a close and dangerous game that Pierre played, as he relied on his physical gifts to avoid those nasty slashes, and the way Beat was throwing them, every one of those attacks had intentions behind it.

But as Pierre recognized an opening he waisted no time, pointing one pistol at the ceiling in front of the incoming Beat, and pulling the trigger instantly, his other pistol already pointed at the floor just in front of his bald opponent. The impact to the ceiling smashed it, causing big pieces of concrete to fall everywhere, to which Beat reacted by raising one arm and protecting himself with his massive blade. And as he noticed Pierre fire of another shot he jumped to the side, trying to avoid whatever the pirate had in store for him. But in doing so, Beat ran directly in to Pierre's trap who closed the distance with a quick step in. "Gotcha." Beat's eyes widened as Pierre was right in front of him, and he had no where to go, or nothing to do in this narrow space. His left hand was protecting his head from the falling rocks, and his right hand didn't have the space to move forward and attack. He was trapped in this small space, and in that split second with the corner of his eye he noticed how Pierre pulled the trigger of his pistol once again.

Looking from the side a loud impact could be heard, as dust was sent everywhere from Pierre's tenth "Grogan" attack. The "cowboy" stood tall, trying to figure out where exactly his good buddy Hornet was. Knowing that he won this either way he turned around, a serious on his face. "_You haven't beaten me yet!!!_" Behind him stood a bloodied and bruised Beat, running towards Pierre, spinning like a top with all three blades. Pierre had his back turned on him, but under his breath he spoke. "Don't do it..." Beat heard those words but he didn't stop, his cry was loud as he moved in for the kill. "_I'm gonna win this!!!_"

Beat's ultimate attack landed clean as you could see the bald fighter coming to a stop in the middle of the arena, as Grogan was finishing up with the security guards on the other side. Beat was breathing heavy, but felt a relief and the feeling of victory run over him. "_Grogan, you're next..._" The giant turned around towards the bald fighter, a serious and confident grin on Beat's face like always. And as the blad pirate breathed out once again he got ready to face another tough customer.

"Aren't you getting a little ahead of yourself?" A familiar voice spoke softly in to the ear of the bald man, forcing his eyes to widen in shock. Beat tried to turn around, but it was already too late. Five brutal attacks connected to his body before he could even move a muscle. His body fell to the ground, cuts everywhere as behind him Pierre stood. "What you send at me, I return ten fold..." Looking up at Grogan Pierre smiled as he walked past an unconscious Beat. "Nice to meet you, I'm Pierre." Letting out a sigh of relief Pierre finally had a moment to breathe. This party has indeed been a wild one.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 27, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Mariejois...*
> \
> *Present Time...*
> 
> ...



"You nearly took my foot off with that one, Was that on purpose?Bone." Bricker stared the "Strongest" Swordsman down, though Bricker had a lower bounty, it was only because he had been because his armada was destroyed before his bounty could be raised any higher. His goal was one man, and one man alone. All others were merely trash before him.

Bricker disliked Seken, He disliked Atem... He disliked everyone in the room and he would not like this new war lord any more. Bricker joined the marines as a shichibukai because his name struck fear into Pirates that heard of the man who ruled the seas with a crew of the damned. The man who brings those who have died back to life. Bricker slowly reached for his coffin and picked it up so it stood upright. "I've brought an old friend to the meeting, is that fine? bone."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 27, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​
Like a whirlwind Hornet span with his limbs striking at every possible opening alongside balls of Pitch that twirled around him, attacking like a shield that blocked the openings Hornets erratic fighting style made as well as an offensive should Sten get too close. The Break Dance attack was known for its? almost perfect counter to any melee fighter, fast attacks with no break or opening. The barbaric pirate growled angrily as he began to be pushed back the way he came, dodging and deflecting the attacks he could, while he made sure not to let himself be hit by the Pitch. Though it seemed like it would not have the same effect as before like on his arm, he did not want to take the risk. Eventually he grew tired of his retreat and threw his axe into the air, his hand dashed for his pistol.
?I?ll kill you the old fashioned way.? He growled as he moved to aim. Seeing the chanfe of tactics Hornet halted his attack and landed smoothly. The sounds of his pistol firing rang in his ears, followed by several bullets. As they spun towards him a wall of Pitch suddenly threw itself up between them.
?Choushi Choushi no Safe!? The Pitch swallowed the bullets before bouncing them back twice the speed, the pressure on the substance activating the elasticity. Sten threw away his pistol and caught his axe as it came back down, using it to protect his vitals, yet not everywhere could be defended. One bullet entered his leg, while the other hit his right arm. Things were not looking overly well for the berserker. His axe fell to the ground, soon followed by his knees.

 Hornet remained still for a moment as the Pitch wall lowered and spread over the ground. Such a liquid would never drip; once it was placed it would not run easily unless he made it to. Such ability made him a versatile fighter yet his Pitch nearly always remained where he had been, making him an easy man to track down. The Captain made his way over the Pitch towards Sten, a swagger as usual in his step yet more cautiously than usual.
?Lost alotta blood there, going down already?? He asked as he cocked a brow. Suddenly a booming murderous intent that would shake the entire island if it could flowed from the kneeling warrior. The only man left to fight against in the arena, yet outclassing all that had fallen so far. Sten roared out loudly, his eyes void and blood trickling down from his mouth. In a flash his teeth wrapped around the handle of his axe, and like an ox he rammed into Hornet. The pair shot across the arena ring and slammed directly into the wall, a cloud of dust covering the scene from outsiders along with the collapsing of more of the manor basement. The entire building shook, the supports too badly weakened. It would soon fall. Sten began to focused through the dust cloud, he could feel a body on the end of the axe, he could smell another human before him. He had to have killed him; he could not lose in a place like this, to rookies like this. His heart pounded as the dust settled and the body he hoped to find was there however a thick all of Pitch sat between them, the axe blade had been caught and now was covered. Sten quickly let go of it before the Pitch reached his lips and stepped back a few paces. With his teeth gritting, he growled a question.
?Just? Liquid, how did it stop my blade!?? Hornet climbed out of the hole he made in the wall. It killed his back, that was for sure. As he stretch a few times to ease the pain, he answered, a grin over his lips.
?Whenever pressure it applied, in instantly becomes elastic, like? well, a damn good shield. Not a liquid on the planet that can beat it, thickest and strong, semi-solid. You?re gonna lose because of that, and also because?? Sten raised a brow as he listened. Like a brown and white blur Hornet dashed forwards, Pitch around his right arm as he threw it back in his signature move to stretch it, followed by thrusting it forwards in a punch.
?Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!? The black elastic fist slammed into the warriors jaw and sent in spinning through the air and smashing through a nearby wall. The Bro Captain struck his pose once more.
?? I?m better and cooler than you, idiot!? 

 After his fist Hornet leapt down into the arena to join Pierre and Grogan. While rotating his arm to work out the kinks he gazed about at the manor collapsing, the basement being the worst place to be He directed his attention towards Grogan and thrust a finger towards him.
?Yo giant man, you kicked ass. We?re getting? on your back and breaking out, that cool?? Before he could answer Hornet grabbed Pierre and leapt onto Grogans back. The giant laughed.
?You guys tough and fun, I get us out!? He replied before he charged forward. Like a bulldozer he smashed his way through the falling debris, and finally through an opening in the basement arena. The trio smashed through the ground and through the manor itself, clambering out into the free air once more. Above them the sun shone brightly, yet the snow still sat thick over the island. 
?Nice!? Hornet called out while holding onto Grogans hair as they escaped. Once safely from the falling rubble the dark skinned pirate clambered off Grogans back and high fived him.
?Good job, sorry about hittin? the gob.? He rapped with a cheerful grin on his expression. ?So bad?? went through the minds of everyone nearby. 
?You guys? defeated Sten?? What they had not noticed before came to view now. A good portion of the island had rushed over t o see the commotion. They had seen the manor collapse and everyone fleeing, followed by the Hero Trio coming to surface. Hornet thrust his thumb at his own chest.
?Damn straight. I?m throwin? a party, alls invited.? He said happily. People began to cheer, in the knowledge of Stens defeat. 

That night the entire town threw a party that filled the bar as well as the town. Hornet drunk and cheered like everyone else, once again meeting Shenya as she awkwardly showed him her dancing capability, while a blush touched her cheeks. Of course Hornet did not notice at all, ruffling her hair afterwards. Grogan drunk and drunk, barrels at a time, as well as vowing to become the islands protector from now one. The East Blue Pirates joined in the partying, forgetting about battle after being forced into via labour, and instead joined Grogans? Island protection crew. During the festivities Hornet made sure to locate Pierre, a man he had worked so well with in certain peril. The Captain crossed his arms as he placed himself in front of the cowboy, a grin on his lips.
?Fly, you were fly man. You?re gonna join my crew, my first crew member ever. What do you say?? As he said that he rose his fist towards the cowboy and aimed it in his direction.
?To join my crew, you gotta bro fist, and then you?re in.?

​


----------



## Noitora (Apr 27, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther*​
The doctors? chest slowly raised and lowered as she did her best to breathe silently, her back pressed firmly up against a wall in the basements and underground section of the marine headquarters. Melayne could hear the sounds of battle above her, raging on intensely. These guys certainly did have some spunk about them, though unfortunately her presence did not go completely unnoticed, which was to be expected. Her face and name were not worldly known, but she did have a bounty out there, with the word Alive only. That always raised questions when it came to pirate posters. Though she could not relax just yet as the sounds of footsteps echoed in the caverns of the basements. Helmsetter was on the prowl.

?Melayne Syther?? He began to speak, a way to psyche her out no doubt. She remained still and silent, listening to the words that flowed.
?A woman in East Blue, not a Captain, yet with a bounty over 20 million. It incurs my questioning, but my superiors claim I can not kill you, only bring you back alive. As elegent as you are, your existence is a sin to God.? He suddenly turned a corner and aimed his gun, like a flash towards whatever was behind it. There was nothing. He frowned to himself before moving on, continuing his speech.
?It pains me to have to keep you alive. Scurrying about in the sewers, afraid of your fate. You should not flee from me, no. Instead you should embrace the end that comes for you, accept destiny.? Again Helmsetter came to a corner and flashed around it, his gun pointed and ready to put a dog down. It was empty once more. This did not deferrer him however, as he soon moved on.
?All pirates must be eliminated. That is the only truth and justice; they are an affront to God, an insult to the order of life. I shall see that all pirates are destroyed. I can only imagine what they have in store for you is somewhat worse.? He came to another bend yet before he could surprise what was on the other side a pole swung around towards his torso with Melayne wielding it.
?Can?t dodge, but her attack can not be too powerful, I shall endure it.? Ran through his mind in a split second as he came to his stomach. As the pole made contact a power he could no comprehend exploded into him, a silent kinetic explosion swallowed his form as he was sent flying through the basement and slammed into the far, far wall. Melayne dropped the pole and panted as she saw him fly off, her features still as graceful as ever.
?For a man, you talk too much.?

Melayne straightened herself up and turned on her heel, slipping out a nearby exit. In the distance she could see more fighting occurring. This crew fought so bravely, so powerfully, truly holding something to fight for. She do had found a reason to fight and a man to kill, Doctor Volk. Without a doubt this man would send more people after her like he had been doing her entire life. These guys, the Black Lotus Crew, they were people she could rely on to keep on fighting as well as help her towards surviving and reaching her goal. As she moved off to help the others a loud bang sounded from behind her, and the feeling of a powerful pounding slammed into her back. She gasped in pain and fell forwards, her body briefly skidding over the floor. Behind her a broken marine, Helmsetter staggered forward. Blood trickled from his lips and head, his left arm broken.
?For justice?. For God, I won?t let you escape!?


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 27, 2011)

*Meeting of the Warlords!*
Atem and Asuka had been escorted to the room that the Shichibukai were meeting in by a group of marines who had ?welcomed? them when they came upon the shore. Atem ducked as he entered the room and frowns as he sees the ?insects? in the room; Bricker Bones, Froko ?The Mongoose?, and Buta Waldo. Atem was actually surprised that he remembered their names. Asuka scanned the group, only Mordekaiser and Seken where missing from their usual seats. Of course, Mordekaiser was dead, while Seken? the swordsman probably was just off somewhere, being Seken. The World?s Strongest Swordsman was a very arrogant man, but his power wasn?t deluded like Atem?s. Asuka takes her seat at the end of the table, faraway from Atem. 

The giant pharaoh also sat down and crossed his arms, pouting. ?I had to leave Set outside?? He muttered, angrily. How dare those marines tell him what to do? Well when he took over Arabasta and the entire world after that, they?d bow before him and he?d be telling them what to do. Atem dug in his nose arrogantly. ?So can we get this damn meeting started? A king like me has better things to do then worry about stupid stuff like this!? He exclaimed, slamming down his Khopesh on the desk. He then looked at the others at the table, obviously wanting to pick a fight. His eyes stayed on Bricker for the longest, ?Heh, Bricker? I?m surprised-? 

Atem was cut off as he hears a powerful slash. The other Warlords rolled their eyes, they knew who this was. Moments later, Seken Jouken entered the room, looking mighty and impressive as ever, his huge black blade strapped to his back. He didn?t intimidate Atem not one bit, but he was startled as the swordsman tossed his sword on top of the table, causing it to collapse. ?Seken! You damn bastard!? He shouted, angrily. 

Asuka has a bored expression on her face, ?I hope you aren?t overcompensating with that giant sword of yours, Jouken?? She says, sarcastically. That was pretty much her reaction to the swordsman?s over the top manner. She was used to it, though. Meanwhile, Bricker gestures towards the coffin he had been carrying. Indeed, it did interest her, slightly. However, the necromantic Bricker sometimes even gave her the creeps and Asuka says, ?Who would that be? I have little friends left in this world?? 

Atem snorted, ?What a cheap coffin! If I were ever to die, I would be required to be buried in a grand tomb, an entire island! Buried with all of the treasure in the world, along with my beloved, Set. My enemies would also be buried alongside me so that when I meet them in heaven, I can slay them!?


----------



## Gaja (Apr 27, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White haven, North Blue*












It was night in White Haven. Hornet Havoc, the captain of the Bro pirates had decided to throw a massive party after the destruction of Sten's manor. Pierre had no idea but the town celebrated this liberation like a dictator had fallen. He now clearly noticed a difference in the behavior of the people, even though they seemed quite fine when he reached this island. Sitting outside a big restaurant, smoking a cigarette Pierre looked up at the mountains, the destroyed manor in his sight as well.

Pierre thought about what happened in today, and how he fought with Hornet. The pirates, the rainbow tigers and even Grogan, they worked perfectly together. Actually when he thought about it a bit, he found Hornet to be quite the guy. Maybe the worst rapper he had ever had the pleasure of hearing, but a good guy. Not only was he strong, but he was respectful and fun to be around. Releasing a cloud of smoke Pierre continued to look at the snow covered mountains as he took a sip of alcohol.

Soon enough though he saw Hornet walked up to him. "Hey man..." He asked politely and wanted to ask how Hornet was doing, but the tanned man kinda interrupted him, sorta. Not really since Pierre stopped talking on his own, realizing that it was important.

?Fly, you were fly man. You?re gonna join my crew, my first crew member ever. What do you say?? As he said that he rose his fist towards the cowboy and aimed it in his direction.
?To join my crew, you gotta bro fist, and then you?re in.?

Looking at Hornet as he talked Pierre smiled and stood up. Adjusting his hat he looked at the pirate captain, raising his fist in to the air. "I got you Hornet Havoc, I got you." Bumping his fist into Hornet's it was decided then and there, the Bro Pirates had officially gotten their first member. "Now it's time for a well earned drink and some meat!" He said in a jolly tone as he leaned on Hornet, his arm over Hornet's shoulder as Pierre pointed at the restaurant. "Lead the way Captain! Treasure, Food, Romance! Bro Pirates! To adventure!" Of course their first stop would be for food and booze...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 27, 2011)

*Mariejois...*

Seken looked around the room at his fellow Warlords, they were each beginning to come back to him, "You nearly took my foot off with that one, Was that on purpose? Bone." Seken rubbed his chin, *"Atem right...? And if I was trying to hurt you, you would know..."* he says, focusing in on the necromancer.

He then turns over towards the gunslinger at the end of the table, *"I have no need for overcompensation Buta,"* he says casually, *"If I recall correctly it seems you've gained weight since our last meeting."*

The swordsman then eyes the ranting pharaoh of Arabasta. He gives him a blank stare for a moment before he plainly states, *"I thought this meeting was because Mordekaiser got taken out? What the hell is he doing at the other end of the table?" * he questions while raising a brow.

"Enough of your stupidity! a tiny voice shouts. Seken rolls his eyes as a  pops out of one of the breaks in his armor, "Honestly, I sit back and rest while you go through your foolish antics and you don't bother to inform me that we've arrived!"

*"Shut your little mouth Zen, as I recall I was the one summoned, making this none of your damn business,"* he says before releasing a puff of air from his mouth that carries the fairy off like a whirlwind, *"Where the fuck is Archer so he can start this shit already,"* though the world's strongest clearly had issues putting names and faces together The Fleet Admiral was a man who, despite his playing the fool, was strong enough for Seken to remember.


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 27, 2011)

Shichibukai Meeting-

"I've had enough of your foolishness! Bone! You arrogant bastard! Bone!" Bricker shouts to Seken as his legs move behind his head and he preforms a yoga pose. "You rarely come to these meetings and you never remember any of us!Bone!" Bricker's skin begins to melt away, white bone taking its place. "Since archer isn't here! I'll show you my new friend! Bone!" Placing his hand on the coffin, a sword pierces through sending waves of splinters in all directions. 

A armored skeletal frame emerges from the box and slowly begins to regenerate back to it's human form. "I can control death!" Bricker is about to command his soldier, when suddenly he stops. "Ah... did i say bone.... I don't think i said bone.... Ahem, I can control death! Bone!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 27, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting*

Seken watches as the death master begins his rant, *"Forgive me for not coming to more of your little pow wows but I couldn't care less. The only thing that got me here today was the fact that I needed to get a work out in."*

He watches as Bricker brings his warrior to life, *"The fuck? I thought this guy shot ash...?"* he mutters. He then spots the blade that the living corpse is wielding and rises to his feet.

The warlord lifts his blade out of the rubble of the table and points it towards Bricker and his warrior, *"I am the strong swordsman, living or dead, from this time period or any other. I stand on the top of the mountain and no pile of bones is going to topple me."*

Seken delivers a death glare at the duo across the room, *"I am not one for games,"* with one mighty swing he fires off a blast right for the zombie, *"You draw your blade in my presence and you will meet your end!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 27, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Shichibukai Meeting*
> 
> Seken watches as the death master begins his rant, *"Forgive me for not coming to more of your little pow wows but I couldn't care less. The only thing that got me here today was the fact that I needed to get a work out in."*
> 
> ...



The living dead man rolls to the right and avoids the slash from Seken. "I am Childech. Lord of blades. Slayer of demons." The large man looks upon Seken and scoffs. "In the days of my youth, young rash swordsman with too much pride and no brains were treated like the trash they were and removed before they became pests like you." Bricker began to chuckle as he heard the swordsman speak. "Bonenonononon! He has a point! bone! Bonenonononon!"

It was a shame Admiral Kurokarasu was not there to stop the fight...


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting, Mariejois...*

"Ahem"

A minor marine guard steps in and clears his throat loudly to get the 6 Warlord's attention. He was clearly distraught by the broken wall and table and re-animated skeleton and what not, but fought it back to speak. 

The Shichibukai showed what degree of attention they dared to on the guard, guessing why he had come.

"Wardlords of the Sea! It is with great pleasure that I introduce you to the newest Shichibukai..." 

"There is no need for such an extravagant introduction..." 

A man in a green surgeon's jumper painted in fresh gore stepped into the meeting room. The guard looked confused. "But you were the one who told me to introduce you." "Nonsense. I told you no such thing." The fiery red-haired surgeon spat back behind his strange leather face mask. 

"Sir, I'm pretty sure you did-" 
"Am I being called a liar?"
"What?" 
"Are you deaf?" 
"N-no.." 
"Is it 'no, I'm not deaf' or 'no, I'm not calling you a liar'? You're talking nonsense."
"Look, I-I don't kno-" 
"Yes, I am certain beyond a shadow of a doubt that you don't know and you never will. That's precisely the problem." 

Added to the extreme tension brought on by the surgeon's insane question was the surgeon's eyes. His dazed, blood-shot, poisonous eyes. Who said you needed Haki to intimidate? 

"Do yourself a favor and step away from me.... Spare us your incompetence for the rest of my stay here or I swear I will kill you."  The words came out simple and truthful as if he giving someone his name. The guard backed away slowly, horrified and still thoroughly confused as to what he did wrong. 

"I suppose I will introduce myself.... On the seas I am known as Moby The Mind Menace Bridge... and I'm your new co-worker."

He gave each of his "co-workers" a stare that bore no respect or insult, one at a time. Then the surgeon nonchalantly took an available seat beside Asuka and said no more. The gunslinger raised an eyebrow to the stains in the surgeon's outfit. 

"??? Oh, yes, the blood, right. It isn't human, I assure you. I arrived in The Holy Land a few hours before the rest of you came and decided to buy a pet. I made a bit of a mess while doing research to pass the time. Idleness lulls the mind to sleep, they say."

*(frame freezes as the surgeon peels an eyeball off of his clothing and stares at it in deep reflection.)*

*Dr. Moby "The Mind Menace" Bridge 
Captain of the Head Shrinker Pirates
Royal Shichibukai
Former Bounty: 121,000,000 beli*​
".... I see no one of any rank or authority has come to officially start the meeting. A testament to the competence of Marine HQ, to be sure."

Moby spoke to no one in particular and didn't take his eyes off of... the eye.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 28, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens strode through a wide corridor, made up of countless mirrors. The corridor stretched from one end to the other for as far as the eye could see. Even Clemens herself wasn't really sure how long the corridor went on for. She once tried to walk all the way to the end, but had given up after almost a day of walking. Eventually the corridor widened into a large oval shaped chamber, before running on again in its seemingly infinite track. 

Clemens paused in the middle of the chamber, and snapped her fingers. Images of the forest island instantly appeared in each mirror, like an image on a TV screen, only far more vivid and lifelike. It was like looking through an open window in fact. She could even hear the sounds of the forest, the chirping of the birds, and the rustling of the trees. Suddenly Drake's magnified voice boomed through one of the mirrors. Clemens sighed with relief. So he had saved Kong after all. She decided to go check on Drake, but then a familiar face appeared on a mirror, her own. 

"You're losing your touch Bevy," the reflection snickered. "Chasing after monkey's, and blowhard pirate captains...what a disgrace. You should be searching for that ancient city." 

Clemens rolled her eyes at this annoying side effect of her powers. She had certainly gotten quite a startle that night, the first time her reflection had spoken to her. *"You're just my reflection."*

"Oh I'm more then that love." 

*"Leave me alone"* Clemens muttered with annoyance. She waved her right hand dismissively causing the reflection of her snickering face to disappear. Clemens decided to head back to the ship instead, and meet up with the others there. As she melted through a mirror, her reflection appeared again, and laughed. 



Gaja said:


> _*Shingo F. Stede*_
> 
> Shingo looked on as the ship was given its name, "*The Phoenix Dawn*". A fine name indeed. Standing on the sandy beach in his "_Lone Harbor_" custom suit Shingo decided to board the ship as well. And although he never formally agreed to join the crew, he considered himself a member of the crew. With a quick dash and a big jump the muscular boxer landed on the deck of the ship, his pants and jacket ripped at their sleeves and a bag in his hand. Dropping the small bag on the deck Shingo looked around.
> 
> ...



*The Phoenix Pirates/Departing Windmill Town...*
Rose glanced at her crewmates, as they eagerly awaited her orders. "What's next?" She turned and pointed towards the seemingly endless horizon, filled with endless possibilities. This would be the journey of a lifetime. "ADVENTURE!!!" Rose cried. "GRAND LINE WATCH OUT!!!" 

She sprang to the top of the railing and began barking out a rapid series of orders. "Sandrei unfurl the sails, Gatrom take the wheel, Ten plot a course to the moon, Shingo secure the mizzen...uh...err...whatever you call those rope thingies, Owl guy write me a cool story!" 

As the _Phoenix Dawn_ left behind Windmill Town, Rose took her seat atop the phoenix shaped prow. She thought of all the challenges that would be awaiting them. Her ebullient smile suddenly turned to an expression of fierce determination. She now had a much bigger crew to protect, one she couldn't afford to lose. Rose thought of that black coated guy, Raiva, and how easily he had beaten the warden of the Great Blizzard Gaol. She swore to herself that she would become strong enough to wallop even him, strong enough to protect her entire crew from any danger. 
*
Peach Island. East Blue...*
Phoenix D. Roy frowned when he received no answer at the door. The Armstrong family home seemed eeriely quiet, too quiet, as if no one had lived here for quite a while. He couldn't remember a time when there weren't little children running about the place. When Roy had arrived, he had half expected his daughter to be on the swing out back. He wondered what she looked like now, and what her personality was like. Roy hoped she had become like her mother. He glanced at the old lounge chair nestled in the corner of the porch, and smiled wanly. Flora liked to sit there often at night, watching the stars. 

"Can I help you?" someone asked him. 

An old, matronly looking woman slowly shambled up the porch steps, supporting herself with a cane. When Roy turned around, she stopped short and exhaled sharply at the sight of his face. "You!" she exclaimed. Roy flashed a grin at the old woman, who had raised him since he was eight. "Hello mama Armstrong..." he said cheerfully. "I'd like to see my daughter." He wasn't too surprised when the woman responded by smacking him in the face with her cane. Just like old times.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 28, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ White haven, North Blue*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*The Bro Pirates ~ White Haven*

*Hornet Havoc*​
Once Pierre had given Hornet a Bro Fist the pirate laughed happily and placed his arm over his new crew members shoulder in return. The pair, slightly drunk, made their way towards the bar where cheers and laughter could be hard. Grogan who had witnessed the new nakama bond clapped happily before downing more barrels of rum. Someone of his stature was not going down easy, even after taking s pummelling from those two the alcohol still struggled to take effect. 
?To adventure!? He yelled out after Pierre did, snagging up a rum mug and downing the contents. The pair joined the party once more, joy spread over the island, the island of entertainment. The dancers danced, the singers sang, the actors acted. Everyone drowned themselves in enjoyment, drinking and partying the night away as a toast to victory and freedom. Today would be remembered as the day The Bro Pirates visited White Haven. Music went on into the night, as they only had one to enjoy with this company. They would make it count?

*. . . .​*
 The next day Hornet was quick to return to the Smiling Bear as he always was after leaving a town. While he enjoyed the company he hated goodbyes more than anything, and was generally terrible at them. After waking his new cowboy companion he dragged him to his ship. The Smiling Bear was not overly grand in size, yet it held charm. The smiling bear with a cigar in its? mouth on the front, painted yellow along the trim with a tall mast and many rooms ? a kitchen, a storeroom, a doctors room and several bedrooms. Hornet had this boat all to himself for so long, it was going to be odd having a new nakama upon it. Though in a good way. The dark skinned Captain clambered onto the deck and grinned to Pierre.
?Theres? some quarters below the deck if you want to pack your stuff away, then we gotta hit the sail, and off on the adventure.? Suddenly a voice sounded from the port, a young girls.
?HOR~NET! PIER~RE!? The Bro Pirate Captain leant on the rail of his ship and gazed over. On the port itself stood the entire contents of the town. Shenya stood at the front waving up to him, the East Blue Pipe Pirates and Grogan waved as well, the giant sobbing quietly. The rainbow tigers also sobbing.
?Thank you for everything!?
?The party was wild!?
?Had a safe journey!?
?We won?t forget you!?
Where some of the things the people yelled out in goodbye to the Bro Pirates. Shenya smiled warmly, yet still sadness could be seen in her expression. Hornet gave her a small grin to ease her, while also offering a thumbs up. 
?Lets? fly like a butterfly.? He said over his shoulder. The Smiling Bear cast off from the port with the people still waving towards the pair as they yelled out their goodbyes. It was a wild island, a wild party. A part of his adventure he would never forget. 

*End of Arc II*​

*Elsewhere in North Blue?*

?I can?t wait, in a few days it shall begin?? A round and jolly man said as he walked along a corridor. Behind him a scrawny and small man scampered forward. A jolly laugh exited from his lips as he threw his head back.
?It is going to be amazing, last year was certainly a thrill, and this year will be something else. People from all over north blue are coming here to see it, to take part.? The Jolly man and his companion exited through a doorway which opened the light into the corridor. They stood high upon a ramp, below a huge circle of different courses, trails, equipment sat while groups of men cleared the snow.
*?The North Blue Olympic games!?*


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 28, 2011)

Rek and Jun ran towards the ruins, where a pair of clay constructs fought against the Oharans' fishman guardian. He was doing a good job holding them off, but it was not enough; Fishmen were known for their incredible strength, but the clay statues were resilient; One of them had already lost an arm and the other's chest was ripped open, but they continued to attack as if they were in perfect condition.

"You know what needs doing, my dear Jun." 

"Understood. Engaging."

Jun dashed towards one of the golems and struck it with a kick to the arm. The creature turned around and began to attack her by crushing her head with its fist. Jun ducked under the golem's arm and revealed a few hooked claws from her sleeves, which she uses to rip the golem's hand off. The creature shrugged the attack like it was nothing and attempted to smash Jun again with its fist, but Jun somersaults out of the way, then slices its head open. A sheets of paper fall out of the golem's head, and when the last piece falls the golem becomes dormant.

"We have to hurry to the lower levels Jun.Hurry." There was no time to check on the fishman, or the other Oharans. There was only one place these things could've from, and that was the site of the Oharan's dig.


----------



## Palpatine (Apr 28, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates...*

Sitting down on the deck of the ship, Dapper flipped through a book as the village's island faded away into the distance. "Hmmm..." Ten turned and looked down at the owl, approaching him and crouching down to his level. "Are you researching the moon?"

"Yes. I've been all around the first half of the Grand Line, but I've never even explored the idea of going to the moon before. It seems to be something of fantasy alone, even more difficult than getting to a sky island. However, I've uncovered a few books that suggest that it is in fact possible to get to the moon itself. One man's name comes up a few times in this one. Stanford Triperton." Ten took a seat next to Dapper as he flipped to the next page. Rose seemed to be becoming curious about the contents of the book as well. She approached the two from behind as Dapper pointed to a section regarding Triperton's research.

"Apparently, Triperton researched different methods of getting to the moon. He was set to work on some sort of assignment along with the famous Jonathan Martell, Bernard Stavio, and Alexander Volk." 

"Martell? My father?" 

"Indeed. The four men were set to work on a method to reach the moon for the World Government. Apparently, the government felt the need to control that as well. It was one of the first assignments they worked on. However, something happened to halt the progress completely. Some sort of violent situation broke out in their country and they had to leave, ending the project prematurely. Although all four scientists survived the incident, Triperton resigned shortly after, and it seems the project was left unfinished." Dapper closed the book and placed it back into his bag. "That's all the information I can find about Triperton in that book. I'm going to need to do some more searching if we want to get any more hints on what he was working on. I've still got a few new books I purchased before arriving in the Gaol. I'll see what I can find from those."


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 28, 2011)

RoboMan Vs Adrian-

"Greetings mortal! It is I! The all powerful ROBOMAN!" RoboMan throws one hand into the air as he proclaims himself all powerful. "When did you join this crew... I don't remember seeing you last time." RoboMan placed his hand on his robo-chin. "Fufufufu... Of-course, you see i'm not a member of this crew, i merely am i traveler who can't bear to see good people hurting inside... a man who will aid all those who feel sadness in their heart... to take back what was taken from them. Good? Evil? I am the balance." 

As RoboMan stood there, proudly with his hand atop his chin, Adrian's fist soars past his head. "Ah? Were you still talking. Forgive me, i wasn't paying attention." RoboMan's eyes fell onto Adrian, there was no look of amusement in them. "I see. So you are the kind of man who would take freedom from those who have done nothing wrong?" RoboMan's hand shot up and delivered a powerful spinning uppercut. "SHORYUKEN!" 

Adrian flipped backward and skid across the ground in a crouched position. "What kind of attack is that?" Adrian wipes the blood from the corner of his mouth. "This kind!" RoboMan leaps into the air and begins to spin around like a top. "HURRICANE KICK!" The robotic man kicks Adrian and sends him rolling down the street. "I've never heard of these attacks before..." Adrian coughs, his feet wobble a little but he finds his balance enough to stand. 

"I learned from the great masters... Ken and Ryu." Adrian shook his head. "I've never heard of them." RoboMan let out a small chuckles and puffed out his chest. "They are great street fighters."


----------



## Guru (Apr 28, 2011)

*Enter BlackBird - Of the Shintei 12!*

*BlackBird, accompanied by AJ Simones aka. Aaskara Jones.*

_Location: KushKush Island, The Grand Line -_​
Song: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKxGE2qbj7A[/YOUTUBE]



Blackbird sighed. It had been six months since the formation of the Shintei 12. Six Months he's been forced by his body and soul to follow Jones' contract. What kind of a fool had he been to sign it! But then he again, he thought - he thought the contract would make it impossible for Jones' to cheat him out of his money. As did the other eleven. Of course they had all misjudged Jones' intelligence gravely. How were they to know that he had devil fruit powers that obliged the signer of the contract to follow with body and soul the rules of the contract. And so, here he was, still following Jones' contract. It would take years for the contract to be completed, if that's even possible. The World Nobles. Cheers for the easy targets' Jones'! Once again he sighed.

The sun was bright and left Blackbird much appreciating the shade cast on his face from his hat. Of course Jones' was scribbling at endless parchment as usual. What he was doing with it all BlackBird neither new or cared. He looked at Jones, with less distaste than pleased him. He really should hate the man, he is a conniving bastard after all. Yet somehow BlackBird kind of thanked Jones'. Sure he had to travel with him, was basically a guard to him, and had to aid in the killing of the World Nobles... but there was something about having a definitive cause that BlackBird liked. It made him work hard, and forced him to train - literally - his body dragged itself to train if he was becoming too weak! 

While staring at Jones he noticed something. A group of small, ugly faces was protruding from the sand behind Jones. BlackBird thought he could make out a mumbling and giggling while the ugly faces ogled at the money Jones was holding in one of his hands. Blackbird sighed. The faces bobbed up in the sand, Jones still oblivious to the moronic thieves behind him - or if he did notice he showed no notice. Blackbird strode past Jones slowly and grinned, rubbing his hands together warmly. He stood next to the heads. Gradually, and in unison, twenty or so eyes looked up at blackbird, to them a large silhouette casting shadow upon them. The was a moment of silence. Blackbird stamped down full force on one of the heads, cracking the skull and killing the man instantly. Ten men sprung from the sand in varying states of disarray. One man swung wildly, Blackbird dodging easily. *Niourik!* was the last thing any of the men heard, as the most powerful, and indeed final, punch any of them would ever see was sent into the mans stomach. The impact sent him flying into the men with such speed it shatted there bones, crushing all his internal organs and causing a veritable eruption of gore from the nine would-be thieves. Blackbird smirked and walked back towards Jones', who as usual had taken no notice of the events unfolding around him.

'Punks...'


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The living dead man rolls to the right and avoids the slash from Seken. "I am Childech. Lord of blades. Slayer of demons." The large man looks upon Seken and scoffs. "In the days of my youth, young rash swordsman with too much pride and no brains were treated like the trash they were and removed before they became pests like you." Bricker began to chuckle as he heard the swordsman speak. "Bonenonononon! He has a point! bone! Bonenonononon!"
> 
> It was a shame Admiral Kurokarasu was not there to stop the fight...



*"Childish?"* Seken questions his name with a brow raised, *"Indeed you are if you believe you can defeat me. Listen you sack of rotting flesh, you were clearly too weak to survive in your own time period and were killed in battle, or perhaps exiled after proving yourself too weak to handle that blade. I have never tasted defeat, making my blade,"* he raises and points his long black blade towards the zombie, *"Infinitely stronger."*

*"Now, allow me to return you to the pits of hell where you belong,"* the zombie was a disgrace to the weapon he was holding, he had met his end long ago though persisted to continue on, the weak do not deserve a second chance...

Though before Seken got the chance to slice the rotting swordsman to pieces the new Warlord entered, Moby. Like everyone else in the world, he had no idea who he was. Though if he was selected to be a Shichibukai than he was undoubtedly well known, but that had nothing to do with his strength. 

*"Now that this fucker has finally graced us with his presence can I get going?" * one of the marines "guarding" the room step forward, "The Fleet Admiral actually has much more that he wishes to discuss," Seken rolls his eyes before stabbing his blade into the ground with a large crash and taking a seat. He then eyes the zombie, *"Put your little toy away Atem, I have no desire to rehash old meat."*

*Atlas Pirates...*

After accounting for all heads, fury or other wise, aboard _The Gaia _ the crew set sail, leaving the gluttonous beast and his cronies behind. Though a few days later a new ship arrives, a large black marine galleon, and heading this ship is none other than Vice Admiral Pride.

*"This'd better be good," * he says, arms crossed. As the boat docks he turns to the fodder that are accompanying him, *"Lock down this entire island, there've been notices of many disappearances in the vicinity of this area, I want to know the cause immediately."*

"Actually sir *cough* I've discovered the cause," a voice says from below. Pride looks down from the head of the ship at the owner of the voice, a young marine, holding his wounded arm, "Do you see that mountain off in the distance?" he says, motioning to the gray mass in the center of the island, "That actually isn't a mountain, but what appears to be a huge fruit user, capable of controlling their girth."

Pride's eyes widen a bit at the news, *"Control their girth you say?" * the marine nods, "Yes, and the reason that I contacted you is because I had heard-" but Pride pays no attention, this information had gotten him so riled up that he simply played off with his yellow aura, heading straight for the fruit user.

After a few seconds of flight he reaches the creature, he words his way over to what he believes to be his face, *"Gluttony..."*

The barely conscious blob looks over towards the Vice Admiral, holding the giant hole in its stomach, *"Pride...Is that you?"*

Pride simply nods, a stern and unforgiving look on his face, *"What the hell happened to you..."* Pride says, clenching his fist, *"You were a fighter for justice...You were my second in command...WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED!"* he shouts, firing a blast of red aura right into the weakened monster's face. 

*"The hunger...It consumed me...I couldn't fight it off any longer. You've got to help me Pride...Please, I just want to return to the old me,"* the beast pleads.

Pride simply stares at it, *"Don't worry, we'll have you on a strict diet over at Impel Down."*

*"What?! Pride! You can't do that to me, after all of our years of working together! We took down pirate after pirate together, you've got to help me out here!"*

Pride raises his Den Den Mushi wristwatch to his mouth, *"Headquarters, I've found the cause of the disappearances over in the first half of the Grand Line, and I'm going to need a bigger transport to get the criminal to Impel Down."*

The big grey beast chuckles, *"So...That's it huh? I'm guessing you're the only one that's continued to stay true to our cause..."* Pride remains silent, *"It's funny...The man that did this to me,"
* he says, motioning towards the hole in his gut, *"Used the same aura as you..."* Pride's eyes widened up and he grabbed Gluttony's head by the cheeks, *"The same aura as me? Where. Did. He. Go."*

*"Now that I think about it...There was a distinct difference between your two auras, undoubtedly," * he says weakly. Pride rips out a bounty poster from within his coat and slams it into Gluttony's eye, *"This man? Atlas D. Drake, tell me where he went!"*

Gluttony chuckles a bit, *"Yep...That was him...So you're after him eh?"
* he says, his voice getting even weaker, *"You never change Pride...But if you do seek him I suggest that you leave his monkey alone...It won't end well for you..."* he manages to get out the last word just before passing out from the intense pain. 

*"DAMMIT!"* he unleashes a blast of purple aura that blows up right in Gluttony's face. He then looks at the grinning fool that is Atlas D. Drake, *"I'm going to find you...There's no way that someone else could be using my aura...I'm going to hunt you down and get my answers!"* the dark haired marine shouts into the heavens.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 28, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Marineford*
> 
> *Lysander Sa’lis*​
> 
> ...



Amelia took the rose with a look of mock sincerity. It took much of her willpower not to visibly cringe at the nobleman's flirting. _What a pompous jerk._ Amelia nervously cleared her throat and nodded towards Lysander with a forced smile. Garrick had ordered her to make sure no harm came to him, and most importantly to do whatever necessary to keep the nobleman happy. Amelia however still had her integrity to uphold.  

"That sounds very sweet sir, but um..." Amelia paused. She dug into her vest pocket and produced a leather bound pocketbook, entitled: *Marine Rules of Conduct.* Amelia quickly found the page. She had nearly committed  the entire book to memory. Amelia read aloud in a clear voice. "Section 56, subsection 5, paragraph 4. There shall be no untoward fraternization between senior officers and their subordinates."  

This rule was also informally known as the "Archer Rule", but Amelia left that rather embarrassing tidbit about her uncle out. She forced another smile at Lysander. "So you see sir, I'm going to have to decline your rather generous invitation. though I'm very flattered."  Suddenly Lysander's crew staggered to the floor, as if struck by a lightning bolt. The sparkles in their eyes exploded into pieces.  

*"She turned down our glorious leader!? Unbelievable!"*

Amelia ignored Lysander's personal fan club, and saluted. "I remain at your service sir," she said in a business like tone, before spinning around on her heels, and striding away. Amelia tossed the rose overboard as soon as she was out of sight.  

*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​*
*Coral Archipelago/Fishman colony...
The Dark Justice*, and _the Blazing Beauty_, docked at the sprawling port town of Coral Archipelago, the largest and southernmost of a long island chain made of sparkling bone white coral. Garrick stomped off the gangplank of _*the Dark Justice*_, surveying the spiraling coral buildings. Tiny lakes dotted the landscape, around which were crafted winding tunnels made of the same bubbles that were found on Fishman Island. Garrick wasn't surprised, since only those mongrels lived on this part of the Archipelago.  

The port was teeming with activity. Troops of fishmen unloaded raw seastone from the mining ships, transferring them to World Government vessels bound for processing facilities all around the world. Garrick knew that this operation was a crucial nerve center of power. Half of the Marines supply of seastone came from this place, but was now threatened by a rogue group of humans, bitter at the arrival of the fishmen. 

Garrick met up with Lysander and his pansy ass crew. He was pleased to see his two subordinates, Ensign Frosty, and that twat Armstrong, were watching him like a hawk. However he scowled at the sight of the two chumps with the white hoods, who stood protectively on either side of Lysander. What a fucking joke, Garrick thought to himself, as if his own men weren't good enough to keep this sack of shit, safe. 

A group of well dressed merfolk approached the Marines. At their lead was a beautiful and exotic looking mermaid, floating on a transport bubble. She had long, electric blue hair, sparkling gold eyes, and a striped  rainbow colored tail. Garrick guessed that she still wasn't old enough to split her tail, and walk around. The mermaid bowed respectfully towards them. There was slight apprehension in her eyes as she glanced at Lysander. 

"Greetings oh noble Marines," the mermaid said in a light and melodious sounding voice. 

*Lady Amaryllis 
Niece of the King of Fishman Island
Angelfish type Mermaid *

"Welcome to our humble colony. It is my hope that you will be able to protect my people, and help us broker a lasting piece with our human neighbors."


----------



## Gaja (Apr 28, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirate ~ White Haven, North Blue*

The night was filled with laughter, dance and joy. And alcohol. Pierre really enjoyed the time he spent with the people of this island and his new found friends. The rainbow tigers were particularly interesting to Pierre, those animals knew the weirdest dances and what was even better they did them in complete unison. It was very entertaining to watch. Grogan was also an interesting fellow and Hornet and he seemed to get along just fine, despite wanting to rip each others head off just hours ago.

The next morning though came quickly, and Pierre woke up in someone's bed, all of his belongings next to him. Along with the pirate captain the two reached the docks and climbed aboard the "*Smiling Bear*". And as Pierre dropped his bag on board and adjusted his new outfit he along with Hornet noticed that the whole town had come to say goodbye to them with Shenya at the front. Smiling at how everyone came out Pierre waved them goodbye as the ship slowly separated from the docks and entered the waters of the North Blue.

The Bro pirates hated goodbyes, but that didn't stop them from sharing final smiles and encouragements with Shenya. The two men made sure to control the ship as it sailed out in to the waters, a few minutes of peace and quiet went on as Pierre broke the silence. "That's it captain Havoc, moving on to our next adventure." It might sound a bit off topic coming from Pierre, but given that Hornet and Shenya had a sibling kind of relationship St. Fly couldn't help but wonder. "You got any family out there Mr. Hornet-san?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 28, 2011)

The Oharan's side of the site was certainly more interesting the WG's. A lot of the ruins were better preserved for one, and the murals were a lot more detailed. One mural in particular caught Rek's attention; It depicted several of the statues looming over an image of a city, with a man surrounded by flame walking towards the statues. He was reminded of the conversation between the high priest, and once again that nagging feeling of this event being so familiar made his head itch again.

A smack to the head let him forget about it, thankfully. "No distractions. Haste is needed."

They hurried into a tunnel, passing through injured scientists and guards. At the end of the tunnel was a chamber similar to the WG's chamber, only larger. Several pedestals looked suspciously vacant, and at edge of the chamber, standing in front of a tunnel entrance next to a stone slab was Oharan Archaeologist Coza Bianca.

"Ingball, Ingball's bodyguard." She glanced at the two before lifting a pickaxe on her shoulder. "Looks like I've made a great discovery. Tell Tizona El Rey not to hurt the golems too much, and tell Blict and his cronies to back off." Bianca flashed the two a smile before running into the tunnel.

Rek knew that smile. Archaeologists called it 'Donby Syndrome', and it's what happens when after months, even years of fruitless research some progress is finally attained, and it gives you such a rush that everything is forgotten, even health, save for that desire to follow up on your lead. 

"How surprising. Insanity has gripped her. What action shall we take next?"

"We follow her now." Rek said reluctantly. "There's no telling what she'll do while she's affected by Donby Syndrome."



The Prima felt the silence of its scouts. This was unsettling. Someone has threatened the temple-fortress. There can be no doubt that this was caused by humans. Prima's Words dictated to it what needs to be done. Lethal force was now allowed, as well the rousing of more golems. 

"TERTIARII." It called to the golem conducting repairs. "AWAKEN SECUNDUS."

Tertiarii ceased placing plaster on one of the golems and walked towards a niche. This one contained a golem whose head was cut open. Tertiarii reached for a pot next to the niche and took out a scroll of words. It gently placed the scroll inside the golem's head, and sealed it with a particularly tough plaster. "ARISE, SECUNDUS. THE TEMPLE-FORTRESS HAS NEED OF YOUR MIGHT." Tertiarii said.

Gleaming eyes of red flashed briefly, then began to glow a faint purple. "DEFILERS DEFILERS DEATH DEATH TO TO DEFILERS DEFILERS"


----------



## Gaja (Apr 28, 2011)

*Pattaya, Golden Snake Marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*

While the pirates drew more and more attention Pattaya had every intention of ending this fight with the next exchange, so that the people of this island wouldn't be in danger any more. From what he knew his head was still hurting, but less then before thanks to Hatta's generous wake up call. Though the pirate's attack woke up the beast as the two men looked at each other.

"You're so done..." Pattaya narrowed his eyes a bit. Did this guy ever shut up... White fur grew on his forearms and back as Hatta attacked him using his explosive hammer. Pattaya looked at him come in, his face growing more and more angry as he reached back with his right hand, a pair of horns growing out of his forehead. "SHUT UP!" A brutal punch was delivered by a transformed Pattaya to Hatta. In his half form Pattaya was a giant creature, white fur grew, along with sharp teeth and fangs.

The Rusukaina Goat was a nasty animal in person, and that transfered over to Pattaya whenever he used the fruit. He just became a vicious fighter, given he was pretty brutal when fighting without it, but still. Hatta's body dropped to the ground as the Marine looked back at the others fight. "I'm going to bed, you guys arrest this guy..." Transforming back Pattaya pointed at Hatta's body, as a couple of marines went to pick him up, hand cuff him and tape his mouth so he wouldn't yell so much. Meanwhile Pattaya just retreated a bit from the fighting, as his head rank like a bell. He needed sleep and rest, not this stuff.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *"Childish?"* Seken questions his name with a brow raised, *"Indeed you are if you believe you can defeat me. Listen you sack of rotting flesh, you were clearly too weak to survive in your own time period and were killed in battle, or perhaps exiled after proving yourself too weak to handle that blade. I have never tasted defeat, making my blade,"* he raises and points his long black blade towards the zombie, *"Infinitely stronger."*
> 
> *"Now, allow me to return you to the pits of hell where you belong,"* the zombie was a disgrace to the weapon he was holding, he had met his end long ago though persisted to continue on, the weak do not deserve a second chance...
> 
> ...



*Shichibukai Meeting...*

"The World's Strongest Swordsman... Moby said aloud, eyes still on bloody eyeball, squishing it gently with gloved hands.

He knew about all the Warlords gathered here, naturally... and he was very well aquainted with their mental conditions. It intrigued him greatly. 

_"Why not? Seems we have time."_ Moby thought before unceremoniously tossing aside the eyeball. He spoke. 

"An Inferiority Complex is a lot like a bottomless pit. You see, the individual always feels like he or she is 'less' then his or her peers, no matter how far they go in their social life, professional life, love life....This is because the individual isn't looking for sucess to make himself feel superior as much as he or she is looking affirmation from society. Other people *agreeing* that he or she isn't inferior. Usually, the individual with the Complex never receives the level of affirmation he feels he or she deserves... however..."

Moby laced his fingers together and made a steeple with his index figners. He spoke on. 

"In the case of The World's Strongest Swordman the individual is getting the ultimate affirmation, all of society agreeing that the individual is not inferior; but on the contrary, superior to everyone else in that field. But to think what would be the state of that individual if he or she lost that position... why, the voice of all of his or her inner demons would be proven right. He or she would be, in the end, "inferior". I would never envy that individual..."

For the first time he looked Seken Jouken in the eyes. The mask made it hard to tell if he was smiling. 

"My office is always open if you need to talk."


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 28, 2011)

*Ken vs. Mike?*
?*Sound Bullet!? *Ken shouted, shooting a bullet made out of pure sound towards Mike. The deaf man was too slow to dodge and the bullet went straight through his abdomen. The impact of the bullet also knocks him back and blood flies out of the musician?s mouth. Ken walks towards him, slowly and with a smile on his face. ?are you prepared to die? You were arrogant in believing that I couldn?t discover the truth behind your attacks? And for that mistake, you will die.? Ken declared. *?Sound Sword!?* He straightens his hand and fingers, as if he is getting to ready to chop something. He then vibrated his hand and arm with the speed of sound. The air around his hand becomes sharp and Ken brings it down. 

The tree behind Mike falls into two equally divided pieces, but Mike?s body is unharmed. The silent musician is behind him. ?You.? He starts, ?Should know that my attacks are based on vibrations.? He then punches at Ken, but Ken twists his body and dodges. He straightens up once he has distanced himself from Mike. Pushing his glasses up his face, he cracks his knuckles. ?This won?t be as easy as I thought it?d be.? Mike nods, and then places his hands on his guitar. To anyone else, it was a simple gesture, but for Ken who was aware of the musician?s strange power, it was a sign of aggression. Ken gets ready to defend himself?

Mike thumps a string, releasing a wave of sound. At the halfway point, the sound forms into a sword. Mike follows up by thumping more strings, causing the sword to move up and down or sideways. He hits the string one more time, causing the sword to spin in an attempt to severe Ken?s head. Ken however ducked, feeling the air pressure. ?It?s invisible?? Ken noted. This would make it hard to battle Mike. ?I?ll need to create some more distance?? Ken says and he takes of running through the forest, the trees become taller as he ran.

Meanwhile, Mike followed, taking a few solid footsteps. He continued to thrum his guitar, though. His invisible blade of sound slashed viciously at everything in its path. Trees toppled as Mike followed after Ken. Anyone who was looking at the forest from a safe distance could see the huge trees fall down. However, as Mike took another step, he looks around him. He has lost track of Ken. His eyes widened. He had been led into a trap, the musician backed up; preparing to break into a run, but it was too late. *?Echolocation!?* Ken shouted from one of the trees which hadn?t been knocked down.

Sound waves travel through the forest, in the form of musical notes and carried along by the wind. They bump into every object near and the waves are bounced back towards Ken. Mike, realizing what is happening, takes a few steps back, avoiding the waves. However, Ken only moved forward and the wave touches his body, flying back towards him. The musician grins, ?I?ve got you?? He cracks his knuckles again and the sound of a crackle travels through the forest, *?Sound Circle!? *The waves bounce into everything, slicing it into two. ?Shit!? Mike shouts, and he tries to escape but a wave cuts through his left arm, ?Arrrgh!!!? The ?deaf? man shouts in anguish.

?Heh,? Ken says, hopping down and walking over to his surely defeated enemy. ?Looks like this was easy after all.?


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 28, 2011)

Rex Vs Freyr- 

"Seeing as i seek freedom. I give you one chance Freyr, give up and stop this fighting now. Return my ship to me and finally.... Say you're sorry." Freyr looks at Rex dumbfounded, was he really serious? "Say I'm sorry? Hahaha.... Say I'm sorry to a filthy pirate!? I'D NEVER DO SUCH A THING! I WOULD SOON DIE AS SAY I'M SORRY TO SCUM LIKE YOU!" Rex merely nods at Freyrs harsh and loud tone... "Then you give me no choice... Start.. My Theme song." 













"W...Where the hell is that coming from?" Freyr looks around, and in an instant Rex appears before him. "My theme song." Rex pulls his arm back and balls up a fist. "Gives me strength." Rex's fist creates a loud boom as it connects with Freyr's stomach. "G...guh...." Freyr bends forward, saliva dripping from his mouth like miniature waterfalls. 



"When did his power... How in the world!?" Freyrs thoughts are cut short by an elbow to the back of his head, followed swiftly by a spinning kick that flips the anti pirate leader end over end until he is stopped by a wooden cart. Rex stood over the anti pirate leader and shook his head.  ?You?re defeated.? Rex  Picks his leg up and delivers a kick powerful enough to send Freyr into another building, trailing clouds of smoke and dust behind him.

?Nnnnggyyaaaa? A voice calls out from behind a building, nearby to Rex. ?What the?? Rex walks over to the building and peers behind it. There, was a peculiar site for the east blue pirate?. A fishman. ?Oi! What?s a fishman doing here? are you part of the anti-pirate thingie too!?? Rex cocks his fist back but the fishman looks in his direction. ?Eh? Are you not a fishman? Isn?t this a fishman island?? Rex merely shakes his head. ?No way, this is the east blue! East Blue!? Rex shouts. ?Ooooh?. Can I get a ride? I?m supposed to work in my uncle?s bakery next week.? 

  Rex lets out a sigh? ?Well? I suppose we can give you a lift, but it?ll take more than a week? I don?t even know where fishman island is?? Rex rubbed the back of his head as he spoke. "Ah... i can show you." The miniature fishman stood up, he was much shorter then Rex, by nearly a foot. "How old are you little guy?" The fishman looked up at him. "Ah... 15..." He responds quickly. "Oh? You're pretty young to be out in east blue by yourself." The fishman nods. "I guess i fell asleep and wound up here.... happens a lot."


Rex nods. "Well.... What ever your name is." "Kimchi." "Kimchi, we'll get you back to your island on one condition." Kimchi nods. "What is it?" "You have to join my crew! I won't take no for an answer!" "Ok." Kimchi reaches up and shakes Rex's hand and the two agree. "Excellent! Wait till the others see this! A real fishman!"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Apr 28, 2011)

*The Holy Land: Mariejois​*
All of the Shichibukai had arrived, along with the new recruit, Moby "The Mind Menace". As usual, they were already at each other's throats. It was a rare occasion to see all seven of the Warlords assembled in one place, in fact, it's never happened. Most of them decide to never show up unless the meeting is mandatory. That only happens when it's an emergency though. Something intrigued each of the Shichibukai to be present in attendance this time around. Perhaps it was the alarming news of their fellow Warlord's defeat, Mordekaiser. They were all anxious to see who would be replacing the fallen man, and now they've gotten their answer. However, one of the Shichibukai didn't give a flying piece of shit about who was defeated and who took the place. In fact, he didn't give a shit about the meeting either, nor any of the people present. There was only one thing on his mind at the moment..........

*SMASH!*​
"DERE NO FOOD HERE!!!!!!!! U SED DERE BE FOOD!!!!!!!!!!" Buta Waldo smashed the grand meeting table into tiny pieces of drift wood in anger. If it wasn't for the seastone bracelets on both his wrists, Buta's sloopy devil fruit ability would've been released across the room. Each of the Shichibukai turned towards Buta after seeing this barbaric display.

_"I don't know how long we can hold out without Fleet Admiral-san!!!"
"We can't control them for much longer! Things are getting out of hand!!!"
"Contact him immediately and tell him to please make haste!!!!"
"And bring out the food before the Holy Land is reduced to rubble!!!"_

A group of Marines paniced while the Shichibukai meeting before more hostile by the minute. Fleet Admiral Archer usually wasn't late for the meetings, but something must be keeping him occupied.

"Oh boy....." Fleet Admiral Archer emerged through the doors into the meeting hall. The placed looked a mess, to say in the least. Holes in the walls, a broken table, damaged floors, etc. The Fleet Admiral placed his hand over his head for a moment before removing it and observing the scene once more.

"Aye! Lord Buta, that's enough!" Announced a voice emerging from the doors behind Fleet Admiral Archer. It was Vice Admiral Rago. "Aye! Please bring out a new table! And get started on the reconstruction of that wall!" Rago said to the Marines before they rushed out.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 28, 2011)

*Alexis vs. Dross! In The Lion?s Den?*










A punch thrown there, a kick there? That was how Alexis?s battle with Dross was going so far. She kicks off the ground and then shouts,* ?Levitate!? *The gravity around her body becomes loose and she hovers over Dross, and then brings down one of her legs on his head. Dross jumps back and Alexis?s foot actually cracks the ground open. Dross grins, ?Impressive,? He states, but then he frowns, ?But not good enough to defeat me.? He gets in a defensive stance, raises one hand and beckons for Alexis to come at him. Alexis grins fiercely, ?Try this one!? She shouts, ?Rocket Pounce!? Alexis shoots through the air and towards Dross, sending a flurry of punches towards Dross. The man takes a step back, ducking and swerving to the side. 

He then jumps back even farther and does a spin kick in the air, knocking Alexis back. She manages to regain her feet though. ?tch,? She says, ?That didn?t work out the way I planned?? Dross is already running towards her with his fist raised, but it only hits the wall, creating a gaping hole in it. He looks up to see Alexis hanging over him. She has a wide grin on her face, ?Not used to fighting this way, eh?? She asks, delivering a series of punches, each one quick. She couldn?t allow Dross to adapt to her new fighting style. Her fists connect to his face, knocking him back.

The martial artist wipes blood from his face and as he looks up, Alexis is charging at him, but upside down. She grabs his head and picks up, then twists and releases in a spin. The human corkscrew, Dross falls to his knees. Alexis then hopped down from the roof, changing the flow of gravity once again. ?Had enough?? She asked, mockingly. A hand covering his mouth, Dross coughs up some extra blood. Once the blood is out of his throat, he says, ?You damn bitch!? He got to his feet. ?Fuck this shit!? 

He takes off the gauntlets that he was wearing, along with the knee protectors. As they hit the floor, they make a huge impact, creating a crater where they land. ?Those are a 1000 each, bitch! I?ve just gotten a lot faster and stronger without them on!? Dross dashed forward, sending a punch towards Alexis?s stomach and knocking her to her feet. Spit flies out hitting Dross in the face, but he is so angry that he doesn?t notice. He punches her several times in the face, ?Hah!? He roared with each punch. 

?how does it feel now!?? Dross asked, holding his shaking fist in front of Alexis?s whose body was badly bruised. She is quiet for a few seconds before looking up with a smile on her face, ?Heh,? She muttered, ?It feels pretty damn good!? She roared. Dross raises an eyebrow, ?What the fuck type of response is that?? Alexis hopped to her feet, her body seeming to be lighter. ?Those weights of yours? You said they were 1000 each correct?? 

Dross nodded, but he still glared at Alexis, confused. ?Well, compare that to 10x the amount of gravity normally put on the human body? That?s what I fight under, that amount of pressure, constantly. It makes my body stronger, my bones more dense so that I can take beatings like this!? She announced and then chuckles, ?And maybe even deal out a few when I relieve myself of the gravity??

?Y-you?re lying!? Dross declared, pointing his finger at Alexis and throwing an accusation. He then ran towards her, trying to kick her head off. Alexis dodged, but so fast that Dross hadn?t even finished his kick yet. She was underneath him and Dross?s eyes follow, but he is too slow to react.* ?Power Palm!?* She slams her palm into Dross?s stomach and releases gravity on his body in the form of her fist. Dross?s body crumples, breaking down like wet paper as he falls to the ground, now a bloody pulp. ?B-but how?? He then collapsed completely and Alexis walks away, ?Now to find that damn idiot, Kent?? 

*Mariejois?*
With six, now seven warlords in the room, there was obviously going to be chaos and arguments. Atem glared at Seken, angry because the swordsman had called him Mordekaiser and believed Bricker to be him. ?Don?t compare me to that weakling! And how dare you think Bricker is me! I?m far too handsome and strong to look or talk anything like that walking bag of bones. For the strongest swordsman in the world, you?re pretty damn stupid!? Atem roared, angrily. He was obviously ticked off by Seken?s arrogance. ?I will not stand for it!? He shouted, banging his khopesh against the floor. 

Asuka calmly sat back at the end of the table. She wasn?t surprised that Seken had forgotten her name; she couldn?t remember speaking two words to the man. ?Buta? Could you at least call me someone at least pretty?? She asked. ?Oh, I forgot? None of you are pretty at all?? She muttered and then took one look at Buta, ?Or even normal-looking at all.? She stated. As the two swordsman clashed, ?Oh great, now he?s arguing with a dead guy?? 

The meeting pretty much continued to down spiral out of control, with each Warlord being their usual, rambunctious self until a ahem was made. All of the Warlords stop to look over and see Moby Bridge standing there, the new inductee of the Shichibukai. Asuka raised an eyebrow, ?Moby Bridge? I?ve heard stories of this man. And they aren?t pleasant ones.? She said, shivering. She looked at the constantly-scheming Froko and then at death-master Bricker. The group didn?t need anymore evil bastards. 

Atem merely laughed at the guy?s weird introduction. *?A SHRINK!?? *He shouted, leaning back in his giant hair, ?That?s hilarious? Well let me tell you doc, there?s a lot of crazy going on upstairs!? He shouted, raising a finger to point at his head and crossing his eyes. ?So the help would be greatly appreciated!? He told Moby. Then Seken called Bricker Atem, ?For the last time, I?m Atem! The only goddamn pharaoh in this room!? He stated.

Everyone however stiffened when Archer entered the room, choosing to walk in late as ever and conveniently after Buta?s outburst. Atem snorted, ?Well, well, if it isn?t the Fleet Admiral himself! Archer Armstrong!? He mockingly clapped and then put his elbows on the new table brought in the room. ?Thank god!? He shouted, slapping his forehead which was clasped with sweat. He looked up at the ceiling, ?My blood pressure is acting up again~? 

?Then you should?ve consumed your damn pills before you got here.? Asuka told the rambunctious pharaoh. She was starting to get annoyed with the others and it was about time the meeting took a more serious tone. ?Can we get the damn meeting started? I?ve been in this room for an hour with these idiots and it only gets worse with every ticking second.?


----------



## InfIchi (Apr 28, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Alexis vs. Dross! In The Lions Den*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"That was mean-bone." Bricker remarked about being called an idiot. "I for one am much more intelligent then either Seken or Atem-bone. I would appreciate it if i was not lumped in with them-bone." While Bricker was not the smartest man in all the land, he was once a pirate fleet admiral, commanding thousands of pirates. One needed both power and cunning in order to keep those kind of men in line.

"But for now. bone." Bricker's flesh slowly begins to regenerate, starting with muscle and vein before moving onto skin. "I will cancel my new friends rampage. bone." The corpse remained in it's post death state, near perfect as the rot had been removed. However, the corpse no longer moved. "Back into the box you go! bone!" Bricker attempted to stand, but his legs were still trapped behind his head. "Ah... someone help... it appears i'm stuck. bone." With a quick pull, his legs pop out from behind him and land back in proper place. "Never mind-bone."

Bricker then stops once more. "Ah... did i say bone? bone. I don't think i said bone...." ..... "bone." With that, bricker tossed the corpse back into the coffin and sat down once more. "Now then... We've met the new meat-bone. What more do you need Archer? bone. Can i kill Atem bone? I need stronger corpses bone."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Apr 29, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *Shichibukai Meeting...*
> 
> "An Inferiority Complex is a lot like a bottomless pit. You see, the individual always feels like he or she is 'less' then his or her peers, no matter how far they go in their social life, professional life, love life....This is because the individual isn't looking for sucess to make himself feel superior as much as he or she is looking affirmation from society. Other people *agreeing* that he or she isn't inferior. Usually, the individual with the Complex never receives the level of affirmation he feels he or she deserves... however..."
> 
> ...





Bluebeard said:


> Don’t compare me to that weakling! And how dare you think Bricker is me! I’m far too handsome and strong to look or talk anything like that walking bag of bones. For the strongest swordsman in the world, you’re pretty damn stupid!” Atem roared, angrily. He was obviously ticked off by Seken’s arrogance. “I will not stand for it!” He shouted, banging his khopesh against the floor.
> 
> Asuka calmly sat back at the end of the table. She wasn’t surprised that Seken had forgotten her name; she couldn’t remember speaking two words to the man. “Buta… Could you at least call me someone at least pretty?” She asked. “Oh, I forgot… None of you are pretty at all…” She muttered and then took one look at Buta, “Or even normal-looking at all.” She stated. As the two swordsman clashed, “Oh great, now he’s arguing with a dead guy…”
> 
> ...



Seken gave the new appointed Shicibukai a stern look, it seems he thought he was some kind of big shot, analyzing Seken Jouken himself, *"Inferior? I don't know the meaning of the word. Demons? I've slayed all demons...inner and outer. Lose my position? I don't see that happening anytime soon. I don't give two shits about what you say,"* he says, kicking his feet up on top of the table as the marines usher it in to replace the one shattered by Seken's blade.

He then looks over towards the raging pharaoh, *"And I don't give a damn about what your name is, nor about what you think of me. You see, I don't pride myself on being a genius, I'm fully aware that I'm not, I live by my blade and wherever it takes me. All the brains in the world won't get you to where I am pal."*

The World's Strongest Swordsman then turns his attention to Buta, *"And can you shut the fuck up! Oda dammit you're a pain in the ass! I may not be the smartest man but who in their right mind appoints this dumbass as a warlord."*

And finally the man they had all been waiting for arrived, Fleet Admiral Archer, *"Ah, Archer, about time you got yer ass down here. So, how about you project us a little slideshow of what you want to talk about off that big ass forehead of yours so we can move this along faster. That is your powers right? I never understood how those pansy fruits anyway,"* he says with a shrug.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 29, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Several veins popped out on Ryuu's head as this punk played around.
> 
> _"I don't believe him...do any of you?"_ he said while repositioning his swords for a decent strike to the stowaway's neck. _"What's your call Captain?"_
> 
> ...




"OK! Ok...Just..calm down." he said, this time with a much more serious look on his face. 
"I..I'll do anything, just don't kill me. Ok? I'll do whatever you want." He was still not too afraid, but he was starting to doubt his luck now. "You guys look like you can fight. I can fight too. So please, let me join you."

He felt the man above him move the blade(s) closer to his neck. "Please?" he said, swollowing.


----------



## Eternity (Apr 29, 2011)

*Dragon Collaboration – Starday Island, New World*

“Captain Lee! Great news!” Warshaw said, smiling wide. 

“What is it dear Hammerhead? Another job for us?” Marlyn joked, grinning. “Cause we already have a lot of jobs already.”
“No, no, nothing like that. We have gotten the latest wanted posters and news about where the pirates are, and where they are heading. Some of them are getting closer.”

“Exellent. The smell of adventure. New people. Let them come. We shall give the first rookies a great feast. This mean we have to work even more. Send Samantha and the other fighters out on a hunt. A bounty hunt.” She had a glint in her eyes as she said it. A glint of adventure. 

*In a house in the west side of the island*

“What is this?” Samantha said, looking at the den den mushi printer. There was a notice from the captain.

_ Sweet Samantha,_

_I know you live to fight, so you will be leading Kun, Mushu and Shishu to the grand line to get som money. We are not pirates, so remember, only attack pirates with high bounties._

_ Love you my sister._ ​ 

“Finally.”


----------



## Noitora (Apr 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirate ~ White Haven, North Blue*
> 
> The night was filled with laughter, dance and joy. And alcohol. Pierre really enjoyed the time he spent with the people of this island and his new found friends. The rainbow tigers were particularly interesting to Pierre, those animals knew the weirdest dances and what was even better they did them in complete unison. It was very entertaining to watch. Grogan was also an interesting fellow and Hornet and he seemed to get along just fine, despite wanting to rip each others head off just hours ago.
> 
> ...




*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*​
The Smiling bear drifted over the waters of North Blue, White Haven disappearing off into the distance. That island had certainly brought its? adventures, he had not experienced something so wild in a long time. Not only that, his crew also had another member, the first member in fact ? a gunman for the ship. In these waters being a known pirate a gunman was certainly useful, perhaps he would visit Grand Line but for that he would need even more crew members. Hornet had not really been a pirate who was obsessed with One Piece and wanted to change the world, if anything he wanted to see his little brother become Pirate King. It had been a while since he had seen Billy; perhaps he would do his best to check up on him.

 As thoughts of his past went over his mind Pierre asked about Hornets? family after breaking the silence. The dark skinned Captain grinned as he considered his answer, while sliding a mug of rum over the deck towards the cowboy.
?Yup, got a little brother. In East Blue, last I heard. Billy D. Woodpecker, runnin? his own crew and everything now. He?s heading for the top, I don?t doubt. We?ll probably run into them if we head into Grand Line at some point, will be good to see how hes? doing. Other family though? Well, nothing worth mentioning you could say.? He said with a grin towards Pierre. Horent downed his mug of rum and threw it aside before leaping up into the helm and taking hold on the wheel.
?What about you, family? What about dreams?? He had never had this kind of conversation with anyone else before. Though he was still interested, nakama should know about each other.

*. . . .​*
?He?ll pay!? A chubby man in a marine uniform growled as he sat upon his ship. His hand slammed down onto the office table in front of him, while his eyes bugled with anger. Lieutenant Babbal, chaser of Biegebeard and now hater of Hornet Havoc gritted his teeth so hard he could shave a few layers off, his men nervously stood about awaiting their commands while listening to their officers? complaints.
?Made me look like a fool to the Vice Admirals, this surely will damage my reputation more than I can easily repair.? Razard in the corner of the room took the opportunity to speak up.
?Sir. The arrangements have been made, Katuso ?Demon Cat? has been hired to track down and kill Hornet Havoc, yet we will follow ourselves. Once they are all together we use the New Age Cyborg you acquired in Marineford to kill them all.? As Razard spoke the plan Babbal nodded slowly, his brow low and teeth still hard together.

?Yes? kill them all!?


----------



## Gaja (Apr 29, 2011)

*PIerre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ¬ North Blue waters*

On board the *Smiling Bear* the two men enjoyed the peaceful journey. The wind was blowing in the favor, it was typically cold for the North Blue, although Pierre got somewhat used to it. Taking a glass of rum and having a sip of it he looked on and listened to what Hornet had to say about his little brother.

"Ow I've read about him. He was recently in the paper regarding.... an incident at Brown Island. He's been issued a bounty as well. Though I must say you two look nothing alike. Hehehe." The two men enjoyed their rum and laughed a bit, as Hornet took the helm and made sure that they didn't go in circles. Seconds later the conversation made a turn at Pierre's own family. Something he didn't talk about in ages, not because it was a taboo subject or anything, he just didn't have a friend with whom he'd share such stuff. A smile spread on Pierre's face as he realized that he already considered Hornet a good friend.

"Well I got a dad, haven't seen him in some time. He's somewhere in the Grand Line right now as far as I know." Talking about his dad George St. Fly the blond gunman looked at the sea, the smile still there. "Well I do have a dream..." Holding the rather big glass with alcohol in one arm the former sheriff looked at Hornet. "I want to be the best gunslinger in the world, better then even Asuka 'Miss NeverMiss'." Yeah one hell of a goal, but "Daddy" was being serious about it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2011)

*Woodpecker Pirates/Syren Island...*
Jessie lead Billy towards the next level stairs. She briefly glanced back over her shoulder at Jackal's duel with Sully's chief goon. "I hope he'll be alright!"  Billy shrugged off her concerns with a laugh, expressing his full confidence in his first mate, "Beardy".

They bounded up to the next level, the second highest in the building. "The Mayor's office and penthouse are up here!" Jessie exclaimed. She remembered coming here as a child with her parents, back when Sully still pretended to be an honest politician, who had the island's best interest at heart. Jessie blasted through the door. She and Billy entered into an expansive and luxurious reception area. Jessie glared at all the opulence. It looked even swankier then she last remembered. To their right were two massive double doors, and to their left an elevator. Jessie pointed at the elevator. "That leads to his penthouse, one level up," and then pointed towards the two large double doors. "And that's his office." 

Jessie and Billy quickly approached the double doors to the office. Suddenly the doors slammed open. Sully's two buxom secretaries emerged, tall Alva, and beautiful Kana. Jessie knew that they were sisters. "No one sees the Mayor without an appointment!" Alva declared. Her sister Kana reached into the nape of her ample cleavage, and produced a throwing knife. She threw it at Billy with whip fast speed. Jessie leaped in the middle and kicked the knife away. 

"Foolish girl. You're as stubborn as your father!" Alva screamed. 

Jessie quickly realized that they were likely trying to stall for time. She cracked her knuckles, and flashed a grin towards Billy. "I'll take these two. You go up and get Sully."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 29, 2011)

*Mariejois/Shichibukai Meeting...*
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong rubbed his temples at all the chaos in the room, already feeling a headache coming on. It had been years since there had been this many Shichibukai together at one time. Archer wasn't sure if this room could handle so many massive egos clashing at once. He bade the Shichibukai to take a seat, and then cast a dubious stare at Moby, the newest Shichibukai. _So much for super awesome surprise debuts_, he thought to himself. 

As the Shichibukai finally settled down, Archer remained standing at his full height of ten feet. He winked playfully at cute little Asuka-chan, which was then promptly returned by a not so subtle middle finger from the gunslinger. Archer shrugged and continued. "So you've all been introduced to our newest Shichibukai. As I'm certain you're all aware by now, your former colleague, Mordekaiser, was defeated by the infamous pirate renegade, Raiva D. Tempestade." Archer snapped his fingers and the grand conference chamber went dark. Right on cue, a giant projector screen lowered from the ceiling. Raiva's bounty poster appeared on the glowing screen, showing his recognizable face, and rather exorbitant bounty. Archer narrowed his eyes at Raiva's bounty poster. It was a face he had come to know very well. "This man not only defeated a Shichibukai, but he also defeated the Chief Warden of the Great Blizzard Gaol, and helped set free almost a hundred global class criminals."  A hundred tinier bounty posters appeared on screen, and quickly flickered past.  

Archer paused and glanced at each Shichibukai in the room, making sure they understood the enormity of the situation, that the very balance of the world power structure, that of the Yonkou, Marines, and Shichibukai, was now threatened. "Raiva Tempestade not only means to destroy the Marines, but you Shichibukai as well. Make no mistake, he is a danger to everyone who sits in this room. Every day he grows stronger, and even worse, we have reason to believe that he may have engaged in an alliance with this man..." 

The bounty poster of a very infamous pirate appeared on screen, right alongside that of Raiva's. "Darver Grenguo leader of the Makaosu organization..."


----------



## Noitora (Apr 29, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*​
While he gripped the wheel of the helm Hornet listened to the answering of his own question, as well as mentioning he looked nothing like his younger. That was so true, they were such opposites it was unbelievable. Hornet had never really considered such things, from what little he could remember of their mother she was more like him in appearance than Billy, yet their father was not. He also lacked many memories of that man. Hornet kept a grin on his lips as he showed an interest in Pierres? dream and family. Like himself his father was out there somewhere, perhaps one day they would bump into this father of his. Time would tell.

?A good dream.? Hornet started as he moved around the ship attending to various parts, making sure she sailed smoothly. The Smiling Bear was a brave ship, had taken the Bro Captain through many storms and hardships. In return he always took care of her.
?Miss Nevermiss, I think I?ve heard that somewhere before? she served me a meal years ago I think. Or was that Miss Feathertwist. I forget.? To quickly put his blunder aside the dark skinned Captain shrugged it off and thrust his hand towards Pierre, a thumb struck upwards.
?A badass dream man, we?ll make sure it comes true. I got my own too, if you wanna know.? Before Fly could answer he continued anyway.
?Not only am I gonna be the most badass pirate in the New World, I?mma become the best rapper in the world too!? With that he slipped into his fighting stance, which was surprisingly the same as his rapping stance.
?Let?s go Bro, we ain?t gonna take it slow, we gotta grow and grow, Yeaaaahhhh!? His hand shot up into the air in his victory pose as his rap finished.

During their conversation a ship not far off in the distanced closed in on the Smiling Bear, the winds were strong and the waters becoming more rocky which made it harder to notice the incoming vessel.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 29, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines *

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
As Amelia spoke awkwardly the dashing, beautiful, handsome, glorious, amazing, magnificent hero of the marines Lysander remained in front of her while wearing his signature smile. However to his surprise she did not accept his advances and even brought out her handbook stating that it was against regulations. The rest of his crew suddenly toppled over and yelled out in complete and utter shock, Lysander had never been turned down before? that they had seen. The blonde haired World Noble gazed forwards with wide eyes himself, his arrogant smirk slapped from his face and shock in his expression, accompanied by confusion. After saluting him respectfully she made her retreat. Once out of sight Lysander clenched his fist in front of himself, the shadow of his fringe covering his eyes. His men worriedly watched their officer, unsure of his reaction. Suddenly he burst open, his hand thrusting to the side in a sidelong sweep, and a massive smirk on his lips.
?I have met her? my soul mate!? Stars and sparkled glittered from his teeth and eyelashes as his men swayed with love hearts in their eyes. True love was certainly beautiful.

The rest of the journey Lysander tended to his quarters for most of the journey, now and again gazing loving towards Amelia while other times giving the men in white robes concerned looks. Those chumps had followed him onto his ship this time, the men who never spoke and never showed their face, merely stood there silent and protective. He did not even know their names nor would father ever tell them. All he knew were they were assigned to him as courtesy of the World Government and as a compromise to him becoming a marine. As a man with the authority and the money to build a bridge from each island in Grand Line, in uniform he thought himself as a marine, yet the World Government still saw him as the latter. In the distance the Island of Archipelago came into view. Quite close to home, perhaps after the mission he would head to the Holy land.

*Coral Archipelago/Fishman colony...*
 Lysander, his crew, Amelia and Frosty disembarked from his ship and met up with Commander Garrick and together they made their way through the port town. The men in white never far from Lysanders? tail, always gazing ahead and always silent. Eventually they met up with a young mermaid, a beautiful looking thing if she were human. The blonde officer gazed down at her with a look of superiority. This was a mission assigned to him by the marines but that did not mean he thought Fishmen anything more than purchasable collectables or slave labour. He knew for a fact father would have loved to have this creature in his aquarium at home. As she finished her greeting Lysander waved his gloved hand gracefully while a corner of his lips grew into an arrogant smirk.
?Of course, that is why we are here.? Said simply. To avoid Garrick yelling again he left it at that, leaving the control of the talking to the Commander.


----------



## Zoidberg (Apr 29, 2011)

It was funny, Rek mused. Most ancient ruins had all manner of dangerous booby traps and snares. Hookberg Deep didn't have any for some strange reason, unless you counted mysterious murals as dangerous. True, the ruins were located in a cavern somewhere near the calm belt, and the path to said ruins were regularly flooded with sea water, but those were natural measures. When an ancient civilization built tombs and temples they usually placed booby traps, and in fact you could actually judge how a civilization thought of itself by observing the booby traps they built into their temples.

When they reached the next chamber, just missing Professor Bianca as she ran deeper into the ruins, he understood. The people who built this place had no need of treacherous traps. Not when you had great guardians of clay to protect your relics. 

"More of the creatures. They must be disposed." 

"Go for their heads." Rek said, remembering a little tidbit he'd read earlier. Looks like that silly fairy tale was real after all. "There are scrolls inside them. Remove the scrolls, and the golems shall cease moving."

Jun nodded, and ran towards the first of the four golems. While they were tougher, and perhaps stronger than Jun she had them beat when it came to speed. As the first golem was about to punch Jun she ran up its other arm and delivered a flurry of kicks to its head. "Kamatari Kick!" Her kicks continued to accelerate in speed until the golem's head was reduced to a pulp, along with the scroll inside. Jun jumped off the first golem in time to dodge the second golem's stone battle axe. 

"They wield arms. Unexpected." She remarked. Jun landed on a raised slab of stone, and as the golems lurched towards her she observed that Rek was missing. Either he already went past the chamber while she fought, or he was using his mind tricks again. Either way this was much better. Having him around made it difficult to fight. She jumped away just as a third golem attempted to skewer her with a spear, and bared her blades. 


While Jun was busy with those pesky golems, Rek went ahead and walked into the deeper portions of the ruins, thankful for his devil fruit power. He saw more of the clay golems standing in niches, but almost all of them were heavily damaged. Time has taken its toll on these ancient automatons. The tunnel was a lot longer than the last one, and when he reached the next chamber he saw Professor Bianca hiding under a block of rubble, blood gushing from her forehead. He then noticed the large clay golem with chainsaw hands steadily cutting through said block of rubble.

"Where's the expendable cannon fodder when you need them." Rek muttered.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 29, 2011)

*Green cloaks...... Ral vs Helvin*

Using all of his strength Ral pulled out the scythe from his right side and then threw it towards the place where Helvin was unconsciously giving him back one of his weapons. The wound was deep and it was bleeding a lot, at that pace he would fall unconscious because of the lose of blood"Geez, i will have to do it..."is what he said and then touching the wound with his hand it got involved in fire, the heat of the flame made the skin of Ral starting to join again, Tiger was actually cauterizing the wound"Tsk....well i think it is enough to keep fighting, I need to do something with those scythes of him"he said starting to think while helvin was just trying to recover from the impact of the last kick that Ral landed on his stomach; the part of shirt that Ral´s foot touched was burned completely.

*"You damned bitch, I´ll cut you into pieces"*Helvin said from the outside taking both of his scythes and waiting fro Ral to make the next move"That is my line dumbass!!! you just sent flying away my pendant and I liked it a lot, fool!!you have really pissed me off, I will use my new attack on you!"the red-haired pirate said and then put his arms in front of him making the form of an x, his hands in form of fists, "Flaming edge"he whispered.

From the outside Helvin didn´t do anything but laugh*"I think you are underestimating me little pirate, you think you can win only because you have now something sharp to attack?....don´t look down on me!"*helvin said and charged towards Tiger.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 30, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ¬ North Blue waters*

How Hornet managed to mix the Shichibukai Asuka up with some random waitress Pierre had no idea, but he sure as hell found it funny and laughed out loud to the statement. But then the pirate Captain came out and admitted that he too had a dream he wished to accomplish which made Pierre smile and acknowledge it with a nod. "Really? Hahaha awesome man! Put it up!"

Offering to strike another Brofist with Hornet the Brofist pirates enjoyed a nice freezing breeze, typical for the North Blue sea, which made Pierre shiver. "Damn Nortzzz Blue weazzzer... zzz" Trying to warm himself up by putting his jacket on the blond gunman missed his West Blue at times like these. Looking on if perhaps an island that had summer wouldn't show up "Daddy" Fly failed to notice that they were getting company.

"We need to install heating on this ship..." As a West Blue native who enjoyed sun and warm weather pretty much every day of his life, Pierre was rather unaccustomed to the cold winds and white plains that this sea had to offer. As interesting as it was to see the North Blue one simple fact remained. This sea was cold.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 30, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ? North Blue waters*
> 
> How Hornet managed to mix the Shichibukai Asuka up with some random waitress Pierre had no idea, but he sure as hell found it funny and laughed out loud to the statement. But then the pirate Captain came out and admitted that he too had a dream he wished to accomplish which made Pierre smile and acknowledge it with a nod. "Really? Hahaha awesome man! Put it up!"
> 
> ...



*Katsuo, The Demon of North Blue!*
?Hornet Havoc??? Katsuo said he was still confused about this new job that he had taken. ?Kill Hornet?? He muttered, ?What a strange name.? He stated, before standing up and stretching, ?Well? I am in need of the money.? That was why he had gotten this job as a bounty hunter anyway, to get money and get stronger. For his goal? for his dream! Tears pour from the cat?s eyes and he wipes at his face with a paw, ?I will avenge you one day, father!? He shouts out to the heavens, dramatically. He then hangs his head back down, ?But for now? I must focus on what is ahead of me!? The cat meant this literally for up ahead was the Smiling Bear, the ship of the Bro Pirates. ?What an odd name for a ship?? 

Meanwhile, his own ship, the Purrl bobbed through the sea. He then put his hand on the sword, ?Time to get it done! Yosh!? He shouts, jumping into the ocean. Moments later, Katsuo resurfaced flapping his arms wildly, ?I have forgotten that we cats dislike the water!? He shouts, trying to remain at surface. ?SOMEBODY HELP ME!? He shouted, before going underneath the water again. Oh, how sad the life of the demon cat was?


----------



## Noitora (Apr 30, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Katsuo, The Demon of North Blue!*
> ?Hornet Havoc??? Katsuo said he was still confused about this new job that he had taken. ?Kill Hornet?? He muttered, ?What a strange name.? He stated, before standing up and stretching, ?Well? I am in need of the money.? That was why he had gotten this job as a bounty hunter anyway, to get money and get stronger. For his goal? for his dream! Tears pour from the cat?s eyes and he wipes at his face with a paw, ?I will avenge you one day, father!? He shouts out to the heavens, dramatically. He then hangs his head back down, ?But for now? I must focus on what is ahead of me!? The cat meant this literally for up ahead was the Smiling Bear, the ship of the Bro Pirates. ?What an odd name for a ship??
> 
> Meanwhile, his own ship, the Purrl bobbed through the sea. He then put his hand on the sword, ?Time to get it done! Yosh!? He shouts, jumping into the ocean. Moments later, Katsuo resurfaced flapping his arms wildly, ?I have forgotten that we cats dislike the water!? He shouts, trying to remain at surface. ?SOMEBODY HELP ME!? He shouted, before going underneath the water again. Oh, how sad the life of the demon cat was?





*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*​
  A grin touched Hornets lips as he studied the freezing Pierre, he seemed not to used to cold unlike himself. While he still wore quite few clothes, his epic white scraf seemed capable of keeping him completely warm. The dark skinned Captain tapped his goggle shades and laughed rather amusingly at his comrades reaction to the weather.
?Well with any luck we?ll be headin? to Grand Line in no time, but lets enjoy the snow a little longer, gonna miss it you know!? He bellowed out while rocking his hands in his rapping motions, his words even having some rthyme to them. With that he turned his attention back to their destination. Far ahead over the waters of the Snowy Island of Olympicia, known for his massive games of brains, brawn and coolness that were held once a year. The desire to take part in those was something that dug into Hornets mind for years. It was a while away from where they were now, with a few stops along the way, but they would make it in time for the games. Pierre brought up the idea of a heating system, which did not seem like a half bad idea.
?Sounds sweet, we?ll rack one up next pit stop, yeah.?

Just then the sounds of someone yelling out for assistance grasped the ears of the Bro pirate Captain. He strode over his ship to the side where the sounds spluttered from, and in the water below he was surprised  to see a cat flapping about in the water. Not to mention another ship pretty close by. Somehow it had snuck up on them without Hornet even noticing, must have been super sneaky or Hornet simply being super deaf. The Captain flashed a grin to Pierre and thrust his arm in his rapping fashion.
?I got this, gonna be a piece of piss!? Before he could be stopped he leapt over the side of the ship. The look on Pierres must have been priceless, though Hornet was too intent on not drowning to see in. Before he came into contact with the surface of the water both his hands aimed downwards, and like a wave down a mountain side black Pitch exploded from his hands. The thichkest liquid slammed into the surface of the water and spread out over it, water proof and water tight, making a suitable ground to walk on. The sly rapper slanded upon his makeshift island, briefly flashing a big grin to Fly before he hopped forwards and yanked Katsuo out of the water via his flapping tail. The only thing he could successfuly grab of course. The Captain launched the cat back over his head and threw him onto the deck of the Smiling Bear before leaping up himself.

?Yo, yo, pussy kitty, whatcha doin? taking a dive?? He asked as he crossed his arms firmly, his eyes ever hidden by the blackness of his goggle shades. The purpose of the cats visit, and its? trustworthyness not once came to his mind, only the fact that cat would talk. That was immensely amazing in itself. An idea crossed over his mind, the possiblity to reaching Grand Line and surviving it alone were not high, yet with a crew of Bros?... just maybe.


----------



## Gaja (Apr 30, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

Sailing the cold waters of the North Blue and talking about installing some heating in to the *Smilling Bear*, Pierre's and Hornet's talk was cut short by yelling. A surprised Pierre stood up and walked over to the edge of the ship, only to see a drowning cat. However he wasn't an idiot, he had eaten a devil fruit and couldn't swim, so it would be foolish to jump in to the water and save that animal. Maybe they had a net or....

"..." Just as he was about to look away he saw none other then his captain make a jump out of the ship and towards the water. The idiot couldn't swim... had he forgotten that? But before the gunman of the crew could do anything Hornet used his devil fruit and managed to stand on the water, and went to save the drowning cat, while Pierre quickly corrected the look on his face. "Well done captain." He said trying to cover up his amazement a little.

Grabbing a blanket from the entrance he made a run towards the cat that landed on the deck of their ship. Throwing it over the rather large and wet animal the blond gunman grabbed a bottle of milk and offered it to the kitty cat. "Here. It's warm milk. Why were you in that cold water anyway?" Wait was that really the most important question. Didn't the cat just talk? It did didn't it. No it couldn't have. Or could it? Probably so, after all there was that talking panda in the Grand Line everyone was talking about, but that was an urban legend, right?


----------



## Hiruma (May 1, 2011)

Fluck C. Zvergher, leader of the Revolutionary Army and the most wanted man in the world, was standing on the rooftop of one of the buildings in Mock Town. Surprisingly, there wasn't any person in the streets below who noticed him. While it was true that there was a human tendency to look down instead of up, the true cause was more likely to be his powers than anything else.

"Don't see many people with red hair..." he said aloud. Christopher had acquired some information that Flame-Haired Zetta had been seen in the vicinity of Mock Town, and Fluck had decided to head to Jaya personally to see if he could invite the man to join his cause. Unfortunately, he had yet to locate the infamous man and was beginning to doubt if he ever would.

_"Sir."_

Fluck turned around. The voiced belonged to an old man. His appearance was fairly foreboding, what with his missing eye, replaced by a fake glass one, and all of those missing teeth. He grinned wickedly.

_"I have information sir, although it's not on Flame-Haired Zetta. I hope you understand, kekeke,"_ the old man added, cackling.

Fluck nodded in acknowledgement. "Go on."

_"There's a youngin` here, Hextor Braska. Former knight of Shinpou; he's interested in joining us. I've sent him to the jungle, kekeke,"_ the old man said.

"I see. Thank you. I'll head to meet him, then. At least I might gain something from coming here." 

_"Kekeke! I wish you luck, sir!"_
----
*In the jungle...*

Fluck materialized out of thin air, landing softly on the grass. His attire was entirely unsuited for this environment, what with the large cloak dragging over the grass and getting caught on trees. On the other hand, he had teleportation on his side.

"If I remember right, the Kingdom of Shinpou was overrun by the World Government as well. No surprise that he's looking for us, then.

Well, let's see how good he is at catching me - and if he can touch me."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 1, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Mariejois/Shichibukai Meeting...*
> Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong rubbed his temples at all the chaos in the room, already feeling a headache coming on. It had been years since there had been this many Shichibukai together at one time. Archer wasn't sure if this room could handle so many massive egos clashing at once. He bade the Shichibukai to take a seat, and then cast a dubious stare at Moby, the newest Shichibukai. _So much for super awesome surprise debuts_, he thought to himself.
> 
> As the Shichibukai finally settled down, Archer remained standing at his full height of ten feet. He winked playfully at cute little Asuka-chan, which was then promptly returned by a not so subtle middle finger from the gunslinger. Archer shrugged and continued. "So you've all been introduced to our newest Shichibukai. As I'm certain you're all aware by now, your former colleague, Mordekaiser, was defeated by the infamous pirate renegade, Raiva D. Tempestade." Archer snapped his fingers and the grand conference chamber went dark. Right on cue, a giant projector screen lowered from the ceiling. Raiva's bounty poster appeared on the glowing screen, showing his recognizable face, and rather exorbitant bounty. Archer narrowed his eyes at Raiva's bounty poster. It was a face he had come to know very well. "This man not only defeated a Shichibukai, but he also defeated the Chief Warden of the Great Blizzard Gaol, and helped set free almost a hundred global class criminals."  A hundred tinier bounty posters appeared on screen, and quickly flickered past.
> ...



After Archer was finished, the group could hear slow clapping. They turned back to see Asuka smiling and clapping, ?The King of Buffoons has finally decided to take charge? About damn time.? Asuka says one of the marines in the room grits his teeth, ?How dare you talk to the Fleet Admiral in such tone! You should respect-? Asuka cuts him off, ?I?m showing the Fleet Admiral all the respect he deserves? As for you, nameless marine, you should learn to be quiet in the face of your clear superiors. The weaker animal should hide when surrounded by the kings of the jungle?? She told the marine, he clenched his fists, but is wise enough to shut up.

Meanwhile, Asuka finally decides to speak on the matter at the hand, "This is the man who defeated Mordekaiser?? His face, those dark eyes? They frightened even her, but she didn?t dare show her fear in a room filled with tigers that would pounce at the moment weakness was shown.

Meanwhile, Atem laughs, ?so this is what we were called here for? Mordekaiser was weak! I do not fear this Raven-? ?Raiva.? A marine corrected, ?SILENCE! Do not correct me? Anyway, he?s no obstacle, I?ll crush the man myself if I see him. The rest of you might be scared *coughbricker*, but I?m not!? Atem stated plainly. He then leaned back in his chair and even though it was gigantic, the weight Atem was pushing against it, made even the chair creak. He then looks over to his ?queen?, Asuka, ?Whaddya think?

Asuka shakes her head at the arrogant Mad Pharaoh. ?You?re underestimating this? Raiva. Mordekaiser wasn?t weak at all? I respected his skill and he was an experienced challenger of the Grand Line.? She says, ?Even sneaking on him and killing him would be a feat itself, if this Raiva did indeed do that. What troubles me more is that initial?? She stated, raising a finger and pointing at the D. in the middle of Raiva?s name. ?The Will of D?? 

?Will of D? What crazy nonsense are you talking about!?? Atem shouted, rather confused. Asuka shakes her head, ?I?m pretty sure you?ve all noticed it, these rising rookies and stars with that in the middle of their name. Atlas D. Drake, Billy D. Woodpecker, your own damn niece, Archer? But also, the most legendary one himself? Gol D. Roger!? She shouts. ?It could be a coincidence?? Atem muttered. ?Coincidence! Fuck no, I know not what it means, but that initial? it only spells danger! What this Raiva has done so far only offers more support to his threat to us all?? She exclaims, her voice rising with each word. ?But there?s also something else? When I arrived in the Blizzard Gaol, to aid in defending the prison, I sensed an aura there? Something I never felt before, it was a dangerous and dark aura, which only wants to destroy.? 

?But then I felt another presence that was similar? I believe it was this Raiva and the leader of the Makaousu himself, Darver Gruengo!? She announced. ?These two allying only makes them stronger, so we?ll need to be on our best defenses? Even you, Seken.? She stated, pointing an eye in the arrogant swordsman?s direction. 

*Katsuo, With Bro Pirates...*
Katsuo panted as he kneeled against the wood of the deck. He was trying to regain his breathe. He had nearly died back there, simply because he had forgotten that he couldn?t swim because he was a cat. This was a mistake that could?ve gotten him killed, where it not for? whoever his saviors were. He felt someone wrap a blanket around him which was nice warm and cozy, they then handed him some milk. He drank it in one gulp, ?Thank you! I am grateful!? He shouts, bowing his head. ?Yo, that?s cool and all, but can you tell us what you were doing out there in the sea?? The tall dark-skinned man asked. The blonde-haired man, the one who brought the blanket, nodded, ?Yeah, it would be appreciated?? 

Katsuo nodded, standing up. ?Well let me explain? I am Katsuo ?The Demon Cat?! A traveling swordsman and bounty hunter whenever I need the change! I want to hunt down and defeat the world?s strongest swordsman, Seken Jouken?? He muttered. ?As for why I was out here? I had recently got a job to hunt down a group of evil pirates!? He announced. The Bros back up once Katsuo has told them this. Katsuo only smiles?

?So are you guys? marines? It?d be appreciated if you could drop me off, I was right on the trail of those Go Pirates or whatever they were called, but now I?ll have to retrace my steps?? Katsuo announced. Hornet and Pierre sigh in relief, once they realize that he wasn?t hunting down the Bro Pirates. ?Yo, sorry to bust yo? bubble kitty kat, but we ain?t marines! We?re pirates!? He announced. Katsuo?s eyes narrowed, ?Hah? Well that?s interesting! But I have no interest in capturing you guys; you?re pretty nice, actually for pirates. Thanks for saving me!? He told the captain.

?But if only I could remember those guys? names? Oh that?s right; I have a bounty poster in my pocket!? He digs in his pocket and reveals a poster of a dark-skinned man with goggles on it, ?Hornet Havoc! Captain of the Bro Pirates!? He shouted. Hornet and Pierre?s jaws dropped at the stupidity, this strange cat creature was showing. ?What?? Katsuo asked, he then looked at the bounty poster, turning it around so that he could see it. His eyes widen and he looks up and down, just to make sure he was correct. His hand immediately goes to his sword and he withdraws it, ?Bro Pirates! You are the Bro Pirates! I?ve been assigned to kill you!?


----------



## Noitora (May 1, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*​
The Captain of the Bro Pirates kept his arms crossed a slight grin tipped in the corner of his lips as he watched Pierre tend to the cat. Perhaps he could be there new pet, or crewmate, or meal. He had never eaten cat before, he had heard people in South Blue loved to eat cats and dogs, and various other strange to cook animals. Though the fact he was a talking cat put the cooking idea out of the window, it was all too evil and creepy. Then milk wa brought forth, making Hornet slightly thirsty. All these distractions causing him to be sidetracked from the strange occurance directly in front of him. Once the cat was settled in he began to explain himself with the pair listening. It was a strange tale all in all, but he was after pirates, at first it was the Go pirates. One of Hornets brow crooked upwards as he mistook them for marines.
?Yo, sorry to bust yo? bubble kitty kat, but we ain?t marines! We?re pirates!? He said with a grin touched upon his lips. Katsuo, as he named himself, did not seem overly impressed with this but due to his rescue, that distaste seemed to quickly clean up.

However the next situation would have been much more difficult to solve. The cat had somehow forgotten his actual targets, the man he wanted turning out to be the one before him, Hornet Havoc. The dark skinned Captain watched as he leapt up and grasped his sword as he prepared to fight. He also got a good look at his bounty for the first time, it was a good picture. Though that was irrelevent at the moment, he had a cat to either calm down or toss overboard. Part of him really wanted to do the former over the latter. Suspecting Pierre was already preparing for battle, Hornet kept both his arms firrmly crossed as he gazed towards Katsuo.
?Wow, change of tune inna flash eh? Savin? your ass now you?re trying to chop up mine. You?re right, I?m Hornet Havoc, this is Pierre St. Fly. The Bro Pirates. You really gonna come at us, you don?t seem like the type to try and kill guys who selflessy saved ya... to me at least.?

 Suddenly an explosion near the ship shook it upon the waves, sprays of water flung over onto the deck. In the near distance a large marine vessel sailed towards them.  Upon the deck, in clear view of the crew stood a round man with an angry smirk on his lips. Beside him, the blonde Razard swordsman, the deck was littered with marines all wearing foul expressions. Finally a massive man, what appeared to be a man, stood nearest the front of the ship. A weapon of destruction for those who knew of it.
?HORNET HAVOC!? The Lt. Known as Babbal roared out, a den den mushi voice increaser by his lips. He thrust his finger in the Smiling Bears? direction, his teeth gritting with anger.
?Seems like the cat successfully tracked you down! Puuuurffect.? He said mockingly. ?All of you are pathetic blemishes on the sea, and with you all together you?ll be destroyed!? Babbal threw his head back in laughter. The Bro Pirate Captain ran his eyes over the marines, a brow curved upwards, until he finally yelled out.
?I don?t know you man, you?re weird!? He quickly took away his attention from the incoming enemy, ignoring the rage of Babbal, and focused it on Katsuo.
?Hey, how?re ?bout we handle these chumps for now, yeah?? Hornet flashed the cat a joyful grin.

  Not longer interested in waiting the Smiling Bear shook once more as the massive man landed on the front of their ship. He rose to full height, his jaw seemingly metal and his eyes glowing red. He had no weapons to speak of, yet even Hornet could tell this guy, this thing would be no push over.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 1, 2011)

*Marauder's Cove...*
Tengu and Matt had finally reached the port town of Marauder's Cove, the infamous gateway to the Grand Line. As Matt docked the ship, Tengu leaned over the railing and focused on all the sounds and smells. The entire harbor was abuzz with activity. Gunshots rang out somewhere in the distance, followed by laughter, and cheering. Closeby, a man screamed as he was thrown out off a rooftop. Tengu smirked with amusement. "This place really lives up to its name." 

"I'm not surprised, there are nothing but pirates around here," Matt said, glancing at the majority of the ships in the harbor which bore the jolly roger. 

Tengu lowered the gangplank, and prepared to head out. "I'm going into town to take care of some business," he told Matt. "If you're not here when I come back, then I'll understand." 

Matt had promised to take him this far, but Tengu didn't expect Matt to also guide him all the way into the Grand Line. That was too much to ask of anyone, and Tengu didn't like to have to rely on anyone if he could help it. "I'll see you when I see you," Tengu said with a wave of his hand. 

Tengu made his way into town, gliding smoothly through the packed streets, despite his lack of sight. Suddenly a man went flying through the window of a bar across the street, and crashed right in front of Tengu. He lifted up his bloodied face towards the blind swordsman. "Please...please help me sir." He gestured with a trembling hand towards the bar. "I'm the bartender of that place. Pirates are going wild in there. When I told them to leave they threatened to kill me!" Said group of pirates quickly exited the bar, six in total. They strode towards the man, nothing but bad intentions written on their faces. One of them glanced Tengu up and down, a bald headed fellow missing most of his teeth. 

"You got a problem my blindfolded friend?" 

Tengu shook his head. "Nope..." he replied calmly, before walking away. As Tengu rounded the corner, he could still hear the man's scream, but then the scream was punctuated by a woman's cry for help. Tengu stopped in his tracks and spun about sharply. A woman had entered the fray, and was trying to shield the beaten up bartender. "Leave my father alone you monsters!" she screamed. One of the Pirates grabbed her up roughly by the hair, and slapped her across the face. 

"Do you know who I am wench?" he asked with a toothless sneer.

He raised his right hand again to strike her, but got no father then an inch. Tengu appeared beside him and and clamped down on his wrist. The pirate screamed as the bones in his wrist were crushed to pulp. "I hold a special place in my heart for those who hurt women," Tengu said darkly. With a casual swing he drove the pirate face first into the stone pavement. Tengu drew the giant buster sword from his back and pointed it at the remaining pirates. "Who else wants to join him?" Tengu asked, releasing his full killing intent. The only answer Tengu received was the rapid pulsating of their heartbeats, and the stench of fear leaking from their pores. 

The pirates bolted down the street, leaving the crumpled form of their comrade behind. Tengu turned about, and helped the woman to her feet. "Are you alright oh fair maiden?" Tengu asked her, in his most dashing voice. He hoped he wasn't putting it on too thick with the fair maiden bit. She nodded slowly, still amazed at what had just happened. "Um...yes...I...I think so." 

"You still sound shaken up. Let me escort you back to your place," Tengu said. 

"Oh wait my father. He's badly injured!" the woman exclaimed. She crouched beside the beaten up bartender who had begged Tengu for help. He was out of it and barely conscious. "Will you please help me carry him to the doctor?" she asked Tengu hopefully. Tengu rolled his eyes under his blindfold, and sighed inwardly. He had forgotten about that guy. How troublesome. Nonetheless Tengu hefted the bartender over his shoulder. "It would be an honor my fair lady!"  

"Oh you're so kind!" the girl exclaimed. "There are too few good men still left in this world. Most would just pass by without even helping." Tengu shrugged as if it were nothing, but felt slightly guilty. "I try my best."


----------



## InfIchi (May 1, 2011)

Golden Snakes-

"Well, That solves that." Jinto stands at the edge of the beach, beating the sand off his clothes. "What do we do with the scum now?" Kaizo tosses the two dead bodies of Mike and Paul towards jinto. "W..whoa!" Jinto watches the blood squirt from their wounds as they land in the sand. "Why did you kill them!? They were-" "There is no innocent pirate Jinto! If we continue to let those who would kill innocents live then there will only be more casualties!" 

It was only good fortune that the other big bang pirates were still unconscious. "But i never ordered them to be killed! I am the commanding officer until further notice and you are to obey any commands i give and not act unless commanded!"  Kaizo said nothing, merely turning his back and walking away. "OI! I'M NOT DONE TALKING TO YOU!" Jinto quickly reached up and gripped his head. "D...damn it..."

Green Cloaks- RoboMan-

The adventures of the most supreme Robot human.

"You are good." Adrian wipes the blood from his mouth, letting out a deep grunt. "But there is something you fail to realize about me." RoboMan raised a robobrow and let out a small chuckle. "There is nothing i do not know! My systems can analyze all your attack patters! For i am RoboMan!" In a flash, Adrian appears before RoboMan, pulling his fist back as he crouches down and release his attack into the False Robot's stomach. 

"Go flying." RoboMan skids back seven feet, dirt kicking up clouds... "It didn't work?" Adrian's eyebrow raised, his attack normally sent men flying... "Fufufufufu.... You have forgotten what i told you already?" RoboMans fists clenched tightly. "I am RoboMan." An aura of power flowed from RoboMan's body, making the air around him heavy and stagnant. "What is this feeling?" 

"Robo.... Dash." RoboMan blasts off with great speed before leaping into the air and spinning his body around horizontal to the ground.... "ROBODRILL!!!!" RoboMans feet collided into Adriand's body, his spinning ripping the mans shirt to shreds at high speed. "Nnnnngh...." Adrian began to skid back, but he would not allow this for long. Adrian's arms shoot up into the air, his hands forming into fists and becoming stead at his sides, arms bent at the elbows so that they are even with the ground. 

RoboMan can feel a new resistance to his kick, his spinning assault comes to a full stop and he kicks off his opponent, flipping backwards through the air and landing in a perfect T formation. "You survived the RoboDrill? Impressive!" Adrian speaks not, his breath is ceased as well..."What are you planning!?" RoboMan takes a single step back and raises his arms, preparing himself to block any attack that may come his way. 

Adrian stands motionless, more statue then man... It was when his body began to swagger that RoboMan felt true cation.. However, Adrian's body falls forward, kicking up a cloud of dust as he collapses onto the ground. "THE GAME IS MINE!" RoboMan points proudly into the air...


----------



## Furious George (May 2, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting...*



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Seken gave the new appointed Shicibukai a stern look, it seems he thought he was some kind of big shot, analyzing Seken Jouken himself, *"Inferior? I don't know the meaning of the word. Demons? I've slayed all demons...inner and outer. Lose my position? I don't see that happening anytime soon. I don't give two shits about what you say,"* he says, kicking his feet up on top of the table as the marines usher it in to replace the one shattered by Seken's blade.





Bluebeard said:


> After Archer was finished, the group could hear slow clapping. They turned back to see Asuka smiling and clapping, “The King of Buffoons has finally decided to take charge… About damn time.” Asuka says one of the marines in the room grits his teeth, “How dare you talk to the Fleet Admiral in such tone! You should respect-“ Asuka cuts him off, “I’m showing the Fleet Admiral all the respect he deserves… As for you, nameless marine, you should learn to be quiet in the face of your clear superiors. The weaker animal should hide when surrounded by the kings of the jungle…” She told the marine, he clenched his fists, but is wise enough to shut up.
> 
> Meanwhile, Asuka finally decides to speak on the matter at the hand, "This is the man who defeated Mordekaiser?” His face, those dark eyes… They frightened even her, but she didn’t dare show her fear in a room filled with tigers that would pounce at the moment weakness was shown.
> 
> ...



"Just offering my help in what way I can."Moby responded casually to the incredulous Seken.

The newest Warlord fell into silence as his ""co-workers" bickered amongst themselves. 

Eventually, The Fleet Admiral came in, obviously more then a little annoyed that Moby decided to introduce himself. The good doctor didn't take too much note of that though. What he was doing was far more important. He was studying. 

His eyes passed over the self-satisfied Water 7 Mayor, Froko.... _Inferiority Complex... possibly more severe then the Swordsman. Sociopath with violent tendencies. Maybe a hint of Megalomania. _ 

...Then to the 'Mad Pharaoh' who earlier volunteered himself for an examination.... _Definitely Megalomania. A severe case brought on by heavy delusions of grandeur probably reinforced at a very young age._ 

... Then to the beast they called Buta Waldo... _Numerous learning disabilities. Possibly emotionally disturbed. _ 

... Then he lingered on Bricker Bones for a moment... _Inconclusive. No particular condition can be pinpointed after one examination. But going off of his reputation, this one is crippled beyond hope. Outside there is a grim rumor of death but inside is where the real horror lies. Ironically enough, he is like a coffin._

More so then anyone else here the pale man reminded Moby of himself. That made him the most dangerous. 

Finally, his eyes casually lighted upon the gunslinger Asuka. He narrowed them. _No conditions. Just some remorse and internal conflict. Disappointing._

Moby immediately wanted to break her. 

He thought about it throughout The Fleet Admiral's briefing on the Blizzard Gaol fiasco. He became severely agitated when the woman gave her comments on the issue at hand.

When she was through voicing her views, Moby took a deep strained breath that gave off an almost inhuman sound through his face mask. His head bobbed side-to-side, still experiencing the effects of his mind-numbing before the meeting. He spoke. 

"First, I must say thank you to our Fleet Admiral. While his punctuality leaves something to be desired, he has given me this opportunity to voice my input on the first day of the job, so to speak. I am indeed humbled by this and will do my best to aid the World Government through these troubling times."  

Archer grumbled beneath his breath but let Moby continue.

"I have heard of both these men and have been briefed on the particulars of the Blizzard Gaol disaster. Darver and Raiva are said to be more like devils then men. Still, it is also said that even devils freeze in the Gaol. It was, to say the least, surprising to me that the combined force of the Blizzard Gaol guard, Vice Admirals and *two* Shichibukai" Moby stressed this point "could not keep the rebellion and these two men in check. I know we have all heard of the incident but If MissNevermiss Asuka would be so kind as to give her full testimony, including exactly how she failed, to all of us once more. I think it would be greatly beneficial, if for no other reason then to reinforce my trust in the power of my new colleagues." 

Moby turned toward Asuka, who just so happened to be sitting right next to him. 

"Please, Miss Nevermiss. Indulge us".


----------



## InfIchi (May 2, 2011)

Shichibukai meeting-

"There is no point is discussing the shortcomings of those we already know would have failed. Bone. Frankly I'm upset no one invited me to the battle... Knowing such high level men were there... Bone. i could have added them to my collection...... Bone." Bricker popped his neck and looked rather disinterested with the entire situation, he knew of Darver and of his group, but he never really paid attention to Raiva, whoever that person was. "But i'm curious, bone... Is there more to know about this Raiva? Bone... I've never heard the name...bone." Bricker scratched the back of his head.

"Perhaps i've been out of touch for too long bone... But it seems to me that if he defeated a shichibukai, bone. That would make him your problem, Bone. As we have nothing to fear bone. Every one of us here is stronger than that bastard anyway! Bone!" 

Bricker let out a let chuckle before continuing. "But if Darver is on the move bone... and he's working on recruiting strong pirates bone... Has he made contact with any other pirates bone?" Bricker tended to know much about high level pirates, as his goal was to collect their bodies to use as his own. But Darver had the same ambition, making Bricker very familiar with his work.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 2, 2011)

This was out of Rek's expertise. Examining ancient ruins? Easy, all he needed was a few tools and a glass of fine wine to calm his nerves should he find something important. Fighting dangerous psychopaths? Just give Rek a few minutes to know the guy and he can convince the man to turn himself in, or at least, turn on any of his friends while he snuck away, with no one remembering he was there in the first place. Combine both factors, and add in the ability to shrug off getting their arms torn off like it was nothing and the aristocrat-turned-archaeologist-turned-conman was out of his depth. 

But he couldn't just leave Coza Bianca to die. That would be quite rude, and though his newly gained conman sensibilities and an innate desire to live told him to leave her, the scholar and gentleman in him told him how atrocious that would be. 

Atlas Doll Secundus was almost finished with cutting through the stone preventing him from killing one of the defilers. Though it was of a higher rank than the other Atlas Dolls, it wasn't immune to the damage done by time. Most of its Words had been destroyed, a result of a battle with other interlopers 50 years ago. Tertiarii had ran out of paper and ink, so the damage could not be undone. All that was left of Secundus was its desire to protect the temple-fortress, preferably through killing everything in its path.

It was this single-mindedness that allowed a certain young man to plant a small bomb in its leg without Secundus noticing. The ability to make everyone around him ignore his existence helped.

Atlas Dolls could not feel, but they could at least identify when they had been damaged. Portions of its right leg fell off, but not enough to prevent movement. It did make its movements sluggish, and as it sweeped the room to find whoever assaulted it, Secundus realized that its target had disappeared. If it was capable, Secundus would have been confused. Instead it waited for several more Atlas Dolls to enter the room, then lumbered towards the outer chambers.

When he was sure that they were far enough from Secundus' chamber, Rek broke his mind lie and ran as fast he could while carrying an injured Coza Bianca.

"Has that snapped you out of Dibny Syndrome again?" 

"Y-yes." She gurgled. "But I still need to see what's inside the vault."

"You realize of course that we don't have enough men to fight through these clay monsters, right?"

"There's still time." Bianca managed to say. She had a large gash on her head, and she was losing blood fast. "I was in the central chamber before that...thing attacked me. These golems have a leader responsible for waking them up. It hasn't finished doing that yet. If we can shut the leader down, then this dig wouldn't have been a waste of time.'

"Looks like someone still has Dibny Syndrome" Rek grumbled. But he agreed with her, reluctantly. If they didn't beat the golems now who knows what havoc they would do in the future. These things looked tough enough to walk through the ocean floor, and the sight of hundreds of unkillable golems rising from depths terrified him.  "But you're right. We need to stop them now."

When they returned to the last chamber Jun had already dispatched the last of the golems inside. She had a few scrapes, but otherwise she was fine. The fishman bodyguard was in the chamber as well, along with a few men with shovels, Rek's other bodyguards, and a few archaeologists from the WG delegation.

"What is the meaning of this!?" Demanded head archaeologist Blict.

"Guardians. They seek to protect the ruin, through our death if necessary." Jun answered.

"Couldn't have put it better." Rek said.

A few of them took Bianca from Rek and put her down on one of the pedestals. Someone from the Oharan delegation, most likely a doctor, began to patch up her wound. 

"We need to end this now." Tizona El Rey said. "Before we are overwhelmed."

"Yes. Miss Bianca said that these things have a leader inside their central chamber. Keep in mind we only have less than a dozen men against what could be hundreds."

The fishman luchador laughed. "Ha! More than enough!"

"I will not waste my men on a suicide mission!" Blict said.

"Suit yourself." Rek told him with a shrug. "But Miss Bianca said that there was a vault inside the central chamber. I'd wager that vault holds some very important relics."

"What? Well, I better send some men with you." Blict conceded, his hunger for glory getting the better of him. "To make sure the relics are properly handled."

Along with Blict's goons, that gave Rek at most 20 men, not counting Jun and El Rey, since they were worth more than 20 men each. This was a dangerous gamble, going into a room filled with killer statues, but if Rek won it the payoff could be huge. And he can get his family off his back while he searched for his relics.


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 2, 2011)

*--Sailing the West Blue--*

_?That didn?t go nearly as smooth as I?d hoped.?_ A feminine voice spoke over the myriad of cannons blasting and guns firing from the hostile pirate ship in the distance. The flustered woman loaded an elongated bullet into the chamber of her rifle, taking aim down the scope resting on the rail of the gun. Taking into account the wind speed and direction, as well as the distance, she pulled the trigger. The bullet found it?s way to one of the pirates manning a cannon, who then tumbled over the edge into the sea. ?I hate it when this happens.?

?Well, maybe next time...? A male voice, with a slight tinge of humor, said ?you?ll won?t slit the Captain?s throat out in front of the whole crew, Marissa.? A man stood on the lookout tower of the mast, seemingly concentrating on something. His focus was on the ship; his sight was locked. 

?You saw what he did to me, Valtameri!? Marissa shuddered, popping another bullet into her rifle. ?He was sliding his grimy hands all down my--?

?Well, maybe next time we kill the target the fast way if you?re not comfortable with doing it your whorish, deceiving way.? Valtameri laughed. ?Takes too much bloody time, anyways.?

?Pffft.? Pulling the trigger, another bullet was released into the aggressive pursuers. Luckily, this rifle had three times the distance of any cannon or other ranged weapon, so the duo were able to stay at quite a safe distance while still inflicting damage. ?There's nothing wrong with snatching a little extra beri from the ship! You almost done up there? As much fun as I?m having...? 

A grin snuck on Valtameri?s face. ?How?d I end up with such a brat sister? Yah, yah, here we go. Keep your panties on.?

Marissa smiled, too. ?Stupid brother.?

Thrusting both hands out in front of him, Valtameri placed all attention on the ship in the distance, screaming _?Sani Sani: Raze!?_

While nothing immediately happened, Valtameri gave his sister a thumb?s up. ?Alright, give it a minute.? Leaping over the edge of the nest and sliding down a rope, he landed right beside his sister. ?Set down the third sail. We?re finished here.? 

The opposing fire gradually stopped, and was replaced by the whimpering cries and screams of the crew. The heat and blazing power of the sun was completely concentrated on their ship. Their bodies were burning on the outside, and melting on the inside. Older pieces of wood that were used to create the ship began to catch fire. Setting down the sail, Marissa looked back, with no sympathy, towards the ship that now had so much agony. ?Your abilities are reacting faster, huh??

Valtameri, sitting on the ship?s dolphin headpiece, rested his head on the wooden nereid which rode it as well. He blew air from his mouth passively. ?Time, determination, and practice, Mari. That?s all it takes.? Smiling, he turned to make eye contact with his sister. ?Now, why don?t we take the Crimson Nereid and go get our reward, huh??


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 2, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting...*

?But then I felt another presence that was similar? I believe it was this Raiva and the leader of the Makaousu himself, Darver Gruengo!? She announced. ?These two allying only makes them stronger, so we?ll need to be on our best defenses? Even you, Seken.? She stated, pointing an eye in the arrogant swordsman?s direction. 

Seken who continued to lean back with his feet up on the table as he observed. Though the little gunslinger held the title of _World's Strongest_ as well she still far beneath him, though there were few that weren't. 

The Swordsman eyed the face of this new threat, *"A D eh...?"* the swordsman had encountered a few of these men in his travels, some were to be counted amongst the strongest opponents he had ever come across, and he knew that even the weaker ones had a certain spark to them that could not be ignored.

*"This is no coincidence you ignorant fool,"* he says, shooting Atem a look, *"The little pain in the ass is right, The Will of D is no joke, but it is nothing that cannot be overcome,"* he says with a serious look on his face, *"Though do me a favor, next time there are 2 supposed "powerhouses" running around a prison break don't send in this cap gun wielding child nor bone boy. I will deem their worth as a threat by the number of limbs they manage to escape with."*

*"As far as these rookies go,"* he says, peering over to the wall of bounty posters, from the grinning face of Phoenix D. Rose to the murderous look of The Devil King, Seken could tell that this was an intriguing group, *"I say we allow them to run rampant for a bit. See how far they can make it before their stars burn out. After all, I'm sure half of these pansies will be needing replacements, might as well leave yourself with options,"* he says with a smug look on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 2, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
It had been several days since the crew had departed Windmill Town in their new ship. Rose swam back and forth alongside the hull of the _Phoenix Dawn_, using a bubble to keep herself afloat. The translucent orb surrounded the majority of her body up to the neck. Her slender arms and legs stuck out of tiny openings, allowing Rose to propel herself through the water. As a Devil Fruit user, it was the closest she'd every come to swimming, and she enjoyed every minute of it. 

"I beat you Davy Jones!" Rose exclaimed victoriously with a fist pump. "I told you I'd be able to swim!" It had taken her 34567 tries, but she had finally done it. 

Hawkins leaned over the railing and chuckled at the sight of her. "Very clever Rose, but technically you're not really swimming on your own."

Rose crossed her arms in an indignant manner at the insinuation that using a bubble to float was cheating. "I beat that 'ole Davy Jones fair and square!"  

Rose was about to ask Hawkins and the others if they wanted to join her in the water, but then she noticed something strange happening in the water. "Huh?"  The ocean currents around the ship began to swirl around in a vortex like manner. Rose bobbed up and down uncontrollably, as the swirling current caught her up and sent her careening around the ship in a mad circle. Before she knew it the whirlpool began to pull her bubble beneath the current. "Uh oh!" *POP!* She exploded out of the bubble like a missile and landed on the deck, rolling around until she skid to a halt. "I gotta say that was kinda fun!" Rose exclaimed breathlessly. 

Hawkins gripped the railing tightly as even the ship began to slowly spin around from the force of the vortex. His eyes lit up with recognition. He had heard tales of this rare ocean phenomena. "Guys we have to get out of here. It's a knock down stream!"   Gatrom grabbed the wheel, and struggled to steady the ship. "I've heard of these things. They suck ships down to the bottom of the ocean!" 

Knock down streams were the polar opposite of knock up streams. Instead of a powerful geyser that sent objects flying high into the sky, the knock down stream was an underwater vortex that pulled in objects all the way to the sea floor. Even powerful swimmers such as fishmen were said to fear the power of this rare phenomenon, because once you were caught, escape was almost impossible.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 2, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting?*
"Please, Miss Nevermiss. Indulge us".

Asuka glared at Moby. How dare this doctor, no a shrink speak to her this way? She was at first expecting him to do one of his quick diagnoses, but surprisingly, there was none of that. She then realized it must be because she was the only sane one, besides Archer, in the goddamn room! ?Figures that the new guy would talk the most shit? Well yes, let me indulge on what happened!? She announced. ?Firstly, I was the only one to respond to the damn call sent out? Secondly, I ran into trouble with the Revolutionaries.? She stated, her mind flashing back to her encounter with Shirley.
_
I would never betray the memory of my nakama!_ Asuka shook her head, pushing the older woman?s memory past the wall where she locked all of her personal demons away. ?I engaged in battle with Revolutionary General, Shirley ?Big Knife? and once the battle was done, the mountain collapsed? But more importantly, the presence of the Revolutionaries in the Blizzard Gaol tells us something? That they?re planning something big! Perhaps getting ready for war with the marines?? She suggested, looking towards Archer who was apparently very focused at the time being. 

?And us Shichibukai as well?? Asuka muttered, her eyes flashing over all of the others and finally at Moby, ?Now back to you, doc? Get ya facts straight! The only vice-admiral to accompany me was Lancaster!? She told Moby. ?And Mordekaiser arrived after most of the prisoners escaped, only to catch the attention of Tempestade, which promptly got him killed, mind you?? 

Meanwhile, snot dripped from Atem?s nose and spit from his lip. It appeared that the pharaoh had fallen into sleep, but he snapped back up once Seken called him an idiot. ?This Will of D doesn?t scare me! I have the will of KINGS! THE BLOOD OF GODS AND TIGERS!? Atem roared, holding his head back. He started to get light-headed, ?Ah, my high-blood pressure is acting up again?? He muttered, his head falling back down to the table and drooling once more. 

?So you are aware too Seken? Maybe you could?ve seen him yourself if you got off that high pedal stool of yours that you sit on?? She muttered. ?As for these rookies? I?ve yet to encounter any of them. Although I would?ve killed to meet your niece, Fleet Admiral.? She said, looking at Archer again. ?And I?m pretty sure there are plenty of young swordsmen out there who aren?t washed up has-beens who are aiming for your head, so I?d watch myself if I were you, Jouken?? 

*Katsuo, The Demon Cat?* 
?Wow, change of tune inna flash eh? Savin? your ass now you?re trying to chop up mine. You?re right, I?m Hornet Havoc, this is Pierre St. Fly. The Bro Pirates. You really gonna come at us, you don?t seem like the type to try and kill guys who selflessy saved ya... to me at least.?
Katsuo stared at Hornet for a brief second and he thinks about things. He wasn?t the type of guy who simply killed those who helped him. He was indeed, a lot more honorable then some of the other bounty hunting scum on the sea. He owed this man?s life now that he thought about it. But he was still a pirate! _Oh how conflicting-meow! My mind and heart disagree-meow! _However, he finally sighs and prepares to sheathe his sword. Before he can do so, the Smiling Bear shakes violently. Katsuo falls on his butt and as he looks up, he sees that a cannonball has been fired from a marine ship. ?The marines-meow!? He yells. _They must not know that I am onboard-meow! I?ll simply tell them to stop firing-meow! _?Hey guys, I?m on the boat-meow!? He shouts, hopping up and down in the air and waving his hands so that the marines could see him. Bad idea! A bullet flies past his head and Katsuo looks over to the ship, ?What are you doing-meow!?? 

?Seems like the cat successfully tracked you down! Puuuurffect.? He said mockingly. ?All of you are pathetic blemishes on the sea, and with you all together you?ll be destroyed!? Babbal threw his head back in laughter. The Bro Pirate Captain ran his eyes over the marines, a brow curved upwards, until he finally yelled out.

?So I?ve been double crossed-meow! How dirty and underhanded of you, marines-meow? To kill the man you hired to kill another-meow!? Katsuo exclaimed, gripping his heart and tears pouring from his eyes. However, the tears suddenly stop and Katsuo glares at the marine ship, ?Nobody plays me for a fool-meow? Ever-meow!? He whips out his blade again, ?Prepare to pay for your treachery, marine bastards-meow!? He shouted, angrily. ?Let me show you why they call me the demon cat-meow?? He states.

A dark energy starts to form around Katsuo and the clouds seem to darken. Veins start popping out of the cat?s arms and his teeth become more pronounced. Meanwhile, his claws appear to lengthen like two sabers. He slams his foot down and roars, angrily. However, the strange aura fades away and Katsuo raises a hand, ?Meow.? The marines on the other ship fall to the floor at the cat?s strange change of attitude. ?Get up you idiots!? Babbal shouted to the rest of the crew, who quickly hop to their feet as commanded. 

?Hey, how?re ?bout we handle these chumps for now, yeah?? Katsuo looked at Hornet, ?Ironic it is-meow! I must team-up with the man I was sent to kill-meow!? He stands side-by-side with Hornet, waiting for the second attack. It comes in the form of a giant metal man flying over to their ship. When he landed, the ship shakes and Katsuo?s eyes widen. He backs up, ?This must be the human weapon that Babbal mentioned to me-meow!? He announced. Hornet looked at him, ?Human weapon? That sounds kind of wack!? Katsuo looks at the man before them, his feline face showing seriousness, ?Oh, trust me-meow. He?s dangerous-meow.?


----------



## Cooli (May 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "OK! Ok...Just..calm down." he said, this time with a much more serious look on his face.
> "I..I'll do anything, just don't kill me. Ok? I'll do whatever you want." He was still not too afraid, but he was starting to doubt his luck now. "You guys look like you can fight. I can fight too. So please, let me join you."
> 
> He felt the man above him move the blade(s) closer to his neck. "Please?" he said, swollowing.



"Anything!?" the entire crew grinned with devilish looks.

He-hey. . . what's with those looks? a sweatdrop rolled down the side of Archey's face. C'mon guys, I said i was, guwahhh the entire crew dogpiled on Archey.

Get his arms! Put his legs here! Off we go. Here, put this on him clothes were flying all over the place. When they were finished, Archey had been redressed in a maids outfit. Starting to day, you'll be the crews maid. Yeah, you'll be doing all the chores from now on. Thrush and Raven laughed a bit.

And don't think we've forgotten about our food. You're going to pay every beri of it back. she grabbed her sword and pointed the hilt at him Even if we have to take it from your flesh she grinned.

So does this mean I'm part of the crew?

"HELL NO!!!" the crew shouted in unison.

You're gonna have to earn our trust, and prove to us that you're worthy of joining.

That's right. And until then, Hawk here will watch over you to make sure you don't try anything funny Raven patted Ryuu on the shoulder and smiled.


----------



## InfIchi (May 2, 2011)

Brickers fist swung through the air with a loud woosh, connecting with the table and sending a crack through it, causing the entire thing to crumble. "I will not be ignored. Bone. Who is this Raiva? I demand answers! Bone!" Bricker let out a growl. "I will not allow any strong persons to escape my radar! Bone!" Bricker stands before the broken table for a few moments, looking around the room before letting out a puff of air from his nose. "Forgive me, bone. I have lost my temper... I did not mean too... bone." Bricker did not sit back down, he continued to stand where he was. "But I grow tired of this conversation bone. We shouldn't focus on Asuka's short commings bone." 

Bricker adjusted his sunglasses and hat. "We should discuss the movement of the Makasao under Darvers command... bone. He is more of a threat to all of us right at this moment then the man we know nothing about. Bone. There are rumors in the air, bone... Rumors that he has made contact with the Yonkou Akuma Rodgers. Bone... If that man where to join the Makasou... Bone... Even I would begin to fear. Bone... But, There is no need to fear death, for i control death! Bonenononononon! If any of you die you can rest well knowing you will join my crew! Bonenononononon!"


----------



## Eternity (May 2, 2011)

Cooli said:


> "Anything!?" the entire crew grinned with devilish looks.
> 
> He-hey. . . what's with those looks? a sweatdrop rolled down the side of Archey's face. C'mon guys, I said i was, guwahhh the entire crew dogpiled on Archey.
> 
> ...



"Great.." he said with an extremly sarcastic voice, tugging on the maid skirt. "At least its better then the time I was a human figurehead on that okama pirate crew" he almost whispered under his breath, rolling his eyes.

"How the hell did you guys get a maid outfit anyway?" he asked loudly. 

_"Better put my game face on."_ he thought to himself while taking a few breaths.

"Well then, what can I do for you today?" he said with a calm voice and a warm smile.

_"I just hope they are strong enough. I wouldn't want to do this in vain."_


----------



## Bluebeard (May 2, 2011)

*Green Cloaks. *
Ken walked through the forest where all of the trees had been cut through by his attack which manipulated sound. He was searching for the body of his foe, Mike. He sees white-hair up ahead and walks over to where he saw it. There lied Mike, whose arm had been sliced through and blood poured out of it at a dangerous rate. He?d need a medic if he wanted to live. Ken looked down at him through his sunglasses, hiding his emotion. ?You?re defeated.? Ken stated, simply. 

Mike looked at him angrily. Ken however only looked at the man with pity. He was deaf and lay here dying in the middle of a forest. He doubted anyone would find him. This was why Ken was going to take out a few minutes to talk to the defeated musician. He continues to look down as him as he starts to speak, ?You fought admirably, but it wasn?t enough to defeat me. It is simply because I?m fighting for something greater, my ship, my crew and? for rematch.? He told Mike. The man starts to laugh, ?A damn ship and a pirate crew! That?s the best you could come up with! I fight for the people fo this island, the people whose lives are threatened on a daily basis by the scum pirate like you?? Ken shakes his head, ?you?re able to say whatever you want, but the fact remains that I won. Perhaps I was simply more endeared to my goal then you were?? He says. 

Mike frowns, ?Is that all? You just wanted to mock me? IS A VICTORY NOT GREAT ENOUGH!?? The deaf man roared, angrily, tears pouring from his face. ?I defended them all my life! The children! And to be beaten? It is possibly the most embarrassing thing that I?ve ever went through in my life!? Ken shakes his head, ?I do not tell you to mock? I tell you so that you and your music can get stronger to defend this island from pirates?? ?W-what? You?re a pirate yourself?? Mike said. Ken nods, ?This is true, but alas, not all pirates will show the same compassion that I have shown? The people on this island do need to be protected?? Ken finishes, leaving Mike staring at him confused. ?I have to find that idiot captain of mine.?


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 2, 2011)

*--Bounty Board HQ; Glitter City; West Blue--*

"Now you listen to me, you cheap bastard!" Marisa was choking a Marine against the 'Bounty Board' stone wall, enraged by the weasel who offered only half of what the reward originally stated. "Are you saying that we chased after a Captain that was worth only fifty-million? _Fifty bloody million beri?_ This poster _clearly_ shows one hundred-million! And if I remember correctly..." She placed the tip of her dagger against the wall beside the man's head and attempted to contain her anger. "You told me that, too."

The scrawny Ensign Marine was sweating profusely, barely able to choke out words. He clearly did not know how to handle women, and made it obvious awkwardly so. "T-t-they made a--" He hacked out for breath. "--a mistake!"

Loosening her grip on his neck, Marisa glared deep into the Marine's eyes. "A mistake?"

"Y-yah! There are two Pirates brothers. They look so alike, they mixed up the bounties! F-from your description of the ship, you killed," He gulped, "the cheaper one."

"You stupid Marines made such a simple, _bloody mistake?_" Marisa screamed, cursing as she drew back her blade and shoved it forward. The Marine closed his eyes and screamed like a woman as his life began flashing before him.

Instead of hearing his skull being impaled, he heard wood splintering. Slowly opening his eyes in a pathetic display, he saw the blade had run through the wooden bounty board on the opposite side of his head. Trembling in fear, he was completely attentive the next four words that came out of her mouth. "Give me the beri."


*--Outside the Bounty Board; Glitter City; West Blue--*

Hearing every bit of madness coming from inside the building, Valtameri simply laughed at the trouble that his sister seemed to cause anywhere with a male presence. As the sound of rustling bills and coins approached the door, he spoke, "Can you go anywhere without trying to kill a man?"

Exiting the doors of the Bounty Board, Marisa looked at her brother with emptiness and agitation, coming out with only half of what was expected. "Well, maybe if they weren't such cheap bastards, I wouldn't have to rob them of their manhood!" Sheathing her dagger, she sighed with a touch of unsatisfaction. "I hate my life."

With a chuckle, Valtameri threw his arm around her shoulders, directing her towards the street. "Aaah, relax! Now we just have to go after the other brother. We'll have more beri than we expected!" He grinned at her. "Don't worry about it, we'll get him soon enough. Anyways, have you heard about the unexplainable things going on in this city? It's pretty crazy, from what I've been hearing."

"Unexplainable?" Marisa tried to sound interested, though she couldn't quite let go of the present disappointment.

Humoring himself, Valtameri pretended like she was listening intently. "Yah! Y'see..."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2011)

*Staz*

The little marine ship was anchored behind and enormous iceberg that was something like the "backyard" of the island, the weather was cold, and the sun actually could not pass through the big amount of clouds in the sky. Some waves moving the ship slightly. The sound of the door being open was heard as from a room Staz came out wearing his normal clothes, apparently those were enough to endure the coldness of the environment."Now let´s see what can i find there"he said and immediately jumped into the cold water. He began to swim as fast as he could, the water was really cold and that was a nuisance for him"Hey, why didn´t i just anchored the ship closer to the island?....oh well"he said while swimming, he was certainly a "genius".

As soon as the black haired guy arrived to the island he started to walk through a dense forest, apparently a lot of animals lived there by what he could see though there was no trace of human beings living there."Now now, nothing interesting around here? what a let down"he said walking up a hill of snow, when he reached the top he was able to see a flock of weird creatures, they were all blue and had the appearance of leopards with horsehair going from their heads to the end of their tails, their legs and  and stomach(actually all the part of the body going from the inferior jaw to the end of the tail) was similar to a reptile.

Staz looked at them curiously before a smile appears in his face"Kikikiki, looks like i found the meal"he said to himself and began to walk down going towards those creatures, ignoring a signal of "Go back" that was crushed and lying on the snow he went directly towards the leopard-like creatures but before he could get close enough a bunch of spears were already pointing at his throat. Staz looked a group of people wearing coats against the cold pointing those weapons at him. The smile of the guy never left his face"Oh what a warm welcome, i didn´t know I was a celebrity, kikikiki"he said in a sarcastic tone and laughed. The island definitely had human beings living there.


----------



## Furious George (May 3, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> *The Castle Fortress...*
> 
> "BUT I HAVE NOT EARNED THE COWARD'S BULLETS, NOR WILL I TAKE THEM! THE KING OF PINE-TREE KINGDOM OF THE NORTH IS AMONG YOU! GIRD YOUR LOINS, FACE MY AXE AND *FALL LIKE MEN!*"
> 
> ...



“AAARRGGHH!” 

With a roar a battered Roy raised up another block of concrete rubble like a shield to block the huge shirukens that were sent his way. They came in volleys and at impossible speeds. His body had been cut more than once. The blade of his enemy, a mere knife to Man-King’s reckoning but a small sword to yours, was still buried in his back.

“HOW LONG will you toss your tinker toys, coward?!” Roy called out and looked wildly in all directions for his hidden enemy. He hadn’t got a good look of Tevinter since he stabbed him in the back. “As I live a bashful lass from my land would show more courage!” 

“I fight only as I was trained, Your Majesty.” The smooth voice responded from heaven –knows-where. He seemed hurt by Roy’s name-calling. “There is no need to insult the fighting style of MY people. I could very well do the same with you. For instance…” Roy just barely managed to lift his concrete shield up to block another barrage of projectile. Before he could put his makeshift shield down he felt his enemy run by him as quick and silent as the wind. “…I could just as easily say…” Man-King felt Tevinter blow by him once more, this time tapping him in the side to add insult. “…that a Buffalo Snail from my land Imperium is swifter then you.”

Tevinter continued to shower his projectiles down on the seemingly powerless Man-King. Though Roy was definitely as slow as Tevinter suggested, he was no fool. All the while he was blocking and dodging and getting diced up by the blades, he was getting closer and closer to his axe. It was embedded in the wall just a few feet from now.

The Man-King dashed for it and caught two shiruken the size of footballs in his back. He didn’t flinch for a second. 

He pulled the axe out of the wall and swung with all his might to knock the next shiruken sent his way right back to the sender. Man-King perceived, at the corner of his vision, a shadow slink away from the shiruken before it made contact. 
_
He is much too fast and cunning as a serpent. What to do... _

Roy was breathing hard and deep in thought. What did he know about his enemy. He was well-spoken, polite, honorable after his own people’s reckoning (though Roy saw it only as cowardice)… really not too bad a man when it came down to it. They could even be friends under different circumstances. But thinking like this wouldn’t help him! How could he gain an advantage over him…. And suddenly it stuck Roy like a manly lightning bolt. He had it. 

The Man-King jumped as high in the air as someone of gargantuan size possibly could. In mid-air all of his leg muscles suddenly bulged and mounted up into his shins and feet until they were chiseled like mountains and just as huge. 

*MAN-UP!* 

And that was it. The entire floor gave way immediately; not just a hole where Roy was but the entire floor, and Roy found himself falling to another level. He landed without harm. There was a riot going on. The prison break was growing faster than he thought. He wondered if it was the lad’s doing? 

He at once began punching through the walls and releasing more prisoners and cutting through all who opposed him. Waves of inmates came pouring out of the openings, sweeping everything in their paths like waves of violence. 

“See what I am doing, coward?” Roy knew that Tevinter couldn’t be too far. “I know you want to protect this prison. Your honor, nay your MANliness is at stake! Well I say to you, Prison Guard, I will break this prison if you do not come and face me in open war! You may eventually fell me by throwing your trinkets from a distance but not before I tear this place asunder!” 

The Man-King hated resorting to such tactics but he needed to defeat this man if he hoped to make it out of the Castle Fortress. He needed to fight him face-to-face to defeat him. A dark warrior seemed to phase into existence right before his eyes. He stood proud even in his small defeat. 

“Very well, Your Majesty. If I am able to bring you to your knees you will return to your cell, just as you promised earlier.” 

“I will.” 

“Then I will be needing my blade…” 

Roy sweat-dropped. He completely forgot the blade was still in his body. He pulled it from his back with a shot of pain on his brow as though he pulled a splinter from his toe. He got rid of the shiruken in his back as well. He tossed the blade to his enemy who caught it. 

A moment of silence and then the attack. 

Tevinter expertly dodged and almost danced out of the way of Roy’s axe strikes. He knew he couldn’t repel such a huge weapon with his comparatively dinky sword. Roy’s evasion skills were much weaker.  He was being diced by the blade slashes in a hurry and the area beneath their feet was pooling with his blood. And then- 
*
MAN SPONGE! 
*
The hair of Roy’s masculine chest rocketed from his flannel shirt and cropped up like a black man-bush, 3 feet deep. “What?!?” The hairs completely caught Tevinter’s blade and sent the dark warrior’s arm “bouncing” harmlessly away from Roy. He didn’t waste the opportunity. Roy retracted his chest hair and brought his mammoth knee into Tevinter’s chin. Blood and spit sprang like a fountain. Tevinter sank to his knees. 

“Such a strange Devil Fruit power…” The dark warrior managed, trying to stand to his feet. 

Tevinter didn’t get too far. Roy balled his mighty fist and sent it crashing down toward the fallen warrior. 

*[X-ray vision takes over the frame and shows Tevinter’s skull fracturing at the forehead area from the hideous punch]* 

Tevinter lay still. Man-King stood over his enemy for a moment. He would live, Roy hoped, but he would be no use to anyone for a few days. With all the gashes and blood-filled cuts, however, Roy looked about as bad as Tevinter felt.

“My fists you have earned for standing in my way, but my harsh words you have not. You met me in open war. I hold you no coward, but a MAN indeed. Maybe we will meet again.”

And Man-King continued to make his way through the Fortress, blending into the riot as well as a “Man-King” could.


----------



## Palpatine (May 3, 2011)

*With the Phoenix Pirates...*

Ten leaned against the main cabin of the ship as Rose was having the time of her life. Dapper had been busy trying to find as many sources as possible on the moon and the past attempts to get there. So far, he hadn't been able to find any reliable sources regarding the project this Triperton person had worked on. As he flipped through another one of his books, the ship suddenly began to shake violently. "Whaa! What's that? A storm?!"

"No, it's coming from beneath us," Ten said as she looked over the side of the ship, the water around them was violently spinning. "This isn't good."

*With the Orange Alliance...*

"Alright, we've finally got them cornered." Griso stood up on his chair as the Buster neared the Phoenix Dawn. "Today's the day! I know I've been saying that for the last....four days, but I mean it this time." 

As the Buster started to surface, it was suddenly sucked into the whirlpool as well, sending Griso as well as the rest of the crew flying  out of their seats and hitting the walls. "Gaaa! What the hell is this?!"


----------



## Gaja (May 3, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Woodpecker Pirates/Syren Island...*
> Jessie lead Billy towards the next level stairs. She briefly glanced back over her shoulder at Jackal's duel with Sully's chief goon. "I hope he'll be alright!"  Billy shrugged off her concerns with a laugh, expressing his full confidence in his first mate, "Beardy".
> 
> They bounded up to the next level, the second highest in the building. "The Mayor's office and penthouse are up here!" Jessie exclaimed. She remembered coming here as a child with her parents, back when Sully still pretended to be an honest politician, who had the island's best interest at heart. Jessie blasted through the door. She and Billy entered into an expansive and luxurious reception area. Jessie glared at all the opulence. It looked even swankier then she last remembered. To their right were two massive double doors, and to their left an elevator. Jessie pointed at the elevator. "That leads to his penthouse, one level up," and then pointed towards the two large double doors. "And that's his office."
> ...



*Billy D. Woodpecker, Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island, East Blue*

Clapping in amazement at the awesomeness of Jackal Billy was dragged to the next level of the building by the real Jessie. His first mate would deal with the bald... Baldie... for he was a proud and strong Beardy! Seconds later though as Billy was about to shout some nonsense and pump up the "_Jackal vs. Baldie_" as he did the "_Jackal vs Jessie_" one he heard Jessie talk about Mayor Sully and how he was one level further.

"Yosh, I'm coming Sally!" The red haired pirate yelled out as he and Jessie were stopped by some random women. Billy was shocked, how dare they stop him and his new friend like that. "Ara!!! You almost scared me blondie!!!" Pointing at the short blond and then looking at the tall one Billy whispered, quite loudly towards Jessie. "Look at the blond smurf!" And as he was about to make another weird comment about the tall brunette Jessie said that she'd take care of the two, to which Billy only nodded and continued to run up the stair towards Sully's office. "Beat them up Jessie-ne-san!!!"

_Seconds later_ -

On the next floor Billy arrived and was welcomed by an old fat man in a white tank top, and he was surrounded by dozens of men who worked as his security. And to that sight Billy only had one comment. "Ewwwww!!!! Hairy old ugly man can you help me find Mayor _Sally_!!!" He wasn't even aware that he said the mayor's name wrong, all he wanted to do was beat him up for being a liar.

The old man though didn't like what he heard as he took out two bounty posters and showed them towards Billy. On one there was Billy's picture, and on the other there was Jackals'. "Billy D. Woodpecker, Bounty - 2.000.000, and Jackal, bounty - 1.000.000. I'll have your heads along with your little friend downstairs."

The red hairs though only burst out laughing, rolling on the floor and pointing at Sully. "Arahahahaa BAKA! Big hairy baka!!! I'm worth 3.500.000!!! You're right about Beardy though." Nodding at that final line Billy confirmed it by taking out a wanted poster where it clearly said that he was worth 3.5 million Beli. He couldn't really argue about Jackal's bounty though, but he didn't have the time either as the Mayor pointed at him. "Never mind that, GET HIM GUARDS!!!" All the man nodded and started running at Billy who only smiled. "Ara.. I guess it's ass kicking time..." His knuckles cracked and he too shot towards the men.


----------



## Gaja (May 3, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, Bro Pirates ~ North blue waters*

In a flash the situation took a turn for the worse. In saving the talking cat the Bro pirates saved a bounty hunter who was in fact after Hornet. Though once Katsuo figured out that Hornet was the one who saved him things looked like they could be talked out. But nooooo, why would things go well when they could get exciting, right? Well the *Smiling Bear* was attacked by a marine ship seconds later, and the leader was some fat guy. Pierre had no idea who the guy was and neither did Hornet, which made the blond gunman wonder if the fat man maybe confused them with some other crew.

"Maybe we should just sink them..." But as he suggested that to Hornet a giant of man landed on their ship. Pierre looked up at what was in front of him. A massive man, several times taller then he was, wide shoulders, a metal covered chin and eyes flashing red? Pierre quickly opened his jacket, recognizing that this guy was dangerous, and quickly took the front of the trio, so that if the big guy was to attack, his attack would most likely be directed at him. "Bring it..."


----------



## Gaja (May 3, 2011)

*Pattaya, Golden Snake marines ~ Spring Break Island, East Blue*

Taking out Hatta who was the second in command of the Big Bang pirates Pattaya noticed how Jinto took out their captain, while Kaizo took out a couple of weaker members. The half naked hungover marine though didn't go in to the conversation that Jinto and Kaizo had. In his opinion you should try to arrest a criminal before resorting to such drastic measures. Although then again... it was a tricky subject if you looked at it from a few angles, though Pattaya still saw killing as a bad thing.

"I'll be at the hotel... don't disturb me..." He said to one of the Golden Snake marines as he walked past him and wanted to make his way toward the hotel. At the cafe the old man still remained and smiled at the level the Golden Snakes were at. "I guess that fool should do a little training camp..." Pattaya sneezed once as the word fool was said and looked around. "Someone must be talking about me." As Tiny II jumped in to his arms Pattaya petted the little animal and walked up to Jinto, his feet still covered in sand. "Let's go back... Let the other officers finish this up..." Taping his friend and commanding officer on the shoulder twice the black haired marine would soon make his way back to the hotel, to rid himself of the voices in his head.

*Shingo F. Stede, Phoenix Pirates ~ "Phoenix Dawn", Grand Line*

During the next few days the Phoenix Pirates would sail through a small part of the Grand Line. The crew had received a few new members after the breakout of the Great Blizzard Gaol, in the form of Ten, Mr Dapper, Sandrei and Shingo. All four of them were quite interesting individuals with different personalities. During the few days of travel the boxer of the crew that went by the name of Shingo F. Stede showed to be quite a diligent man, working out constantly in the gym of the ship, swimming beside the ship, adjusting the ropes whenever they needed to be adjusted.

He was simply a hard worked and dedicated to becoming stronger. That was his goal, to become strong, not to defeat someone else as people could go up and down in terms of strength, but to reach your full potential, that was Shingo's dream. But as he was resting after a work out and walked around the deck, trying to figure out what they could catch and use as lunch the ship started vibrating, quite noticeably. The boxer wasn't an expert when it came to sailing, so his first assumption was that a storm was coming their way.

However that wasn't quite the case, as a very rare Knock Down stream was about to hit them. Shingo wasn't really familiar what it was until Gatrom went ahead and explained it. "Damn it... Hold on everyone!" The ship continued to spin and Shingo spotted another ship that seemed to get caught in the whirlpool. Holding on to the *Phoenix Dawn* though he lost sight of it seconds later as he looked in Rose's and Sandrei's direction. Was there anything they could do?


----------



## InfIchi (May 3, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"Oi! Where is everyone!?" Rex shouts, his hands clasped like a megaphone over his mouth. "I'm here." RoboMan waves to Rex, slowly approaching the pirate captain, his feet digging into the sandy ground beneath him. "Ah, good! Look what i found!" Rex picks Kimchi up by the back of his shirt, much like how a mother dog carries her pups. "Oh? A Fishman? Out here?" RoboMan tilts his head in curiosity. "Hi." Kimchi raises up his right hand and lets out a small yawn.  ​
"Oi! Did you finish your fight?" Alex waves to Rex, his blade resting neatly on his back. "Yeah, It was a piece of cake." Rex then holds Kimchi up even higher. "But check this out!" He laughs. "Oh? A Fishman!? I've only read about those!" Alex looks Kimchi over with curious eyes. "Hi." Kimchi waves once more. "Hello, my name is Alex." Kimchi nods and holds out his hand. "Kimchi. Nice to meet you." Alex nods and shakes the Fishmans hand. "So... I'm guessing Rex has kidnapped you in order to make you join our crew?" Alex shoots Rex a quick glare, but Rex pays no attention.

"Actually, I'm helping him get back to his home island. He will be apart of our crew until then though!" Rex stood proudly, as if he had obtained a hidden treasure. "Fishmen are stronger then normal people... having one in our crew... it will show.. I am truly powerful... MWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!" Rex lets out an evil laugh, still holding Kimchi in the air. "Great.. He's gone into his delusional phase again." Alex sighed. 

"OI! WILL YOU SHUT UP!" Kaido rubs the back of his head. "Gah... damn sound bullets... hurt like hell." The pirate gunner grumbles. "Ah... You're still alive?" Rex blinks. "OF COURSE I'M STILL ALIVE YOU ASSHOLE!" Kaido growls back at Rex, veins popping out of his forehead. "It's just.. I've got this Fishman now... you can go. I don't like you anymore." Kaido's eye began to twitch... His fists clenched tightly. "IT'S NOT LIKE I WANTED TO JOIN IN THE FIRST PLACE!" 

Rex shrugs. "Come on Kimchi, let's go back to the ship~" Alex and RoboMan nod. "Yeah, There's no telling where they hid the damn thing..." "OI!!! STOP IGNORING ME!!!!"


----------



## Noitora (May 3, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Grand Line*

*Sandrei*​
  The crew departed from the island of Windmill with their new vessel, the Phoenix Dawn, towards the vastness that was Grand Line. Sandrei was no new rookie to the seas of Grand Line, though he had never gone further than Fishman Island. His crew, the Moon Pirates, generally remained in the first half striking at human settlements as well as human rookie ships entering the waters. They also protected the waters around Fishman Island itself, deep under the depths. That was a long time ago however, he had put those days of killing far behind him as did his crew. All but one, that was. An old member of his crew never agreed with humans, nor wished to stop hunting them which ultimately led to his betrayal and the capture of the Moon Pirates. Knowing that Fishman was still out there never put him at ease, the possibility of one day running into him was a big one – but nakama never kill nakama. He wondered if he would ever be able to slay his old comrade. His old friend. His old brother. Sandrei was unsure what drifted his mind back to these memories but he was not grateful for it.

  For the moment the Phoenix Pirates had a fairly uneventful journey. His ship seemed to have something for everyone and everyone appeared to be enjoying themselves. He could hear Rose yelling about finally swimming beside the ship in her bubble, while Hawkins teased her success. Some strange creature he had yet to really meet looking into something about the moon. Sandrei had heard the tales of people floating to the moon using balloons, he hoped that was not the future of the Phoenix Pirates. Sandrei hated heights, Fishman should be safely in the water. While he sat cross legged in the centre of the ship with his yellow curtain cloak wrapped over his shoulders the ship began to rock. Some seemed quite puzzled as if a storm was coming, but a Fishman as in touch with the water as he was knew straight off the bat they were not running into a storm. Rose suddenly appeared rolling past him as she escaped the water just before the ship began to spin, being dragged into a whirlpool.
“Knockdown stream eh...” Sandrei muttered. Everyone began to grab parts of the ship to keep themselves upon it in the strength of the Knockdown Stream. Shingo even looked to Sandrei as if asking for advice. The massive Fishman pushed himself to his feet and grabbed  onto the mast with one arm looping around it. A large toothful smirk grew over his lips as he called out to the crew.
“Grab something and bite your lip, we’re going no where but straight down.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 3, 2011)

> "Then i ask you to  seek the truth in your heart and put an end to this foolishness of  piracy! Join me! We can continue to bring the world governments cause of  justice to the people! it is not too late to become righteous once  more!" Nicholas brings his sword high into the air. "I would rather rule the seas as a tyrant who avenged his people, then serve the ones who so expertly slaughtered them!" Nicholas dashes forward... His blade shining with the light of hope and hatred.



"THEN YOU WILL DIE!" Harold crosses both blades in an X patter and swings outward, releasing two crescent slashes at the Half Elk captain. "Ninth Petal." Nicholas slashes downward, his emotions fueling his blade. As his blade cleaves the air, a wave of air breaks Harold's slashes. "Now Takeshi!" Takeshi dashes fourth swinging his blade through the air. "Seventh Petal!" In a flash, he vanishes, reappearing behind Harold, his blade held at his side. 

"Nnngh...." Harold drops to one knee, blood pouring from his stomach. "You bastards... I gave you all the chance in the world to change! I tried to bring you to my side! I tried to let you forget about this path you have chosen!" Harold throws his hand out wildly, blood slowly dribbling from the corner of his mouth. "I have done everything for you! Were we not brothers!? Were we not family those years ago!? You speak of vengeance for those from our island! IS THIS WHAT THEY WOULD WANT!? THE DEATH OF ONE OF THEIR OWN!?"

"The king always held you in high regard Harold." Takeshi stands over the former General... "He always praised your love for the village, he even cherished the idea of you being a marine... someone who could help them see that the lotus kingdom did not wish to make war. Yet you did nothing to stop them from attacking us." Takeshi raises his blade into the air. "BECAUSE THERE WAS NOTHING I COULD DO!" Harold turns quickly, his blade piercing through Takeshi's stomach. "THERE WAS NO OTHER CHOICE! DO YOU NOT SEE!? I HAD TO THINK OF THE WORLD! I COULD NOT SIMPLY BE SELFISH AND THINK ONLY OF MY FAMILY! To think, that only the ones i cherish should be spared!!!" 

"All i want! All I've ever wanted is peace!" Harold turns the blade in Takeshi stomach. "AND NOW YOU MAKE ME KILL MY BROTHERS IN ARMS! YOU MAKE ME DIRTY MY HANDS WITH THE VENGEANCE YOU SEEK!" Tears swell in Harold's eyes as Takeshi falls to the floor, the blade no longer stuck within his body. "Why! Why can you not see the path you are on is filled with only despair! With only hurt! Why can you not see that!? ANSWER ME NICHOLAS! TELL ME!" 

Nicholas clenches his fists, he had watched Takeshi fall for the second time, unable to stop the attack that would surely be his end.... "No.. I can not think that way..." Nicholas sheaths his blade behind his back and returns to his human form, fur falling to the ground as his form shrinks. "Tell me, if it pains you so. Why keep doing this!?" Harold shouts. "If the pain you feel is anything like the pain i feel! then why do you keep the struggle alive when only despair can come of it!"

Nicholas could barely hear Harold's words, but he could feel the emotion from him. He was confused, his mind conflicted with the love for his country and his brothers in arms... and the love for the world and dreams of peace.  "You need not speak anymore." Nicholas stopped walking once he reached Takeshi's body. "N..nich...." Takeshi could barely speak, blood poured from his body like a spilled glass. "You will be fine Takeshi... We have a doctor now." 

"Do you think i will allow you to escape!? I will never allow you to leave! You are not-" Nicholas's arm shot fourth with blinding speed, gripping Harold's neck. "There are things in this world i will forgive. For now, I will forgive your actions Harold. But should we meet again, should you harm my brothers once again. I will not forgive you, I will not hesitate to kill you...." Nicholas released the Marine and picked up Takeshi's body. "Come Takeshi...." 

Nicholas walked onward, carrying the body of his friend towards an unknown location... "One last thing." Nicholas turned around to face Harold, "You should probably move from that spot." Harold eyed Nicholas curiously... Then looked down at the ground where Takeshi had once been. "You... You bastard!" There on the ground was a lit line of gunpowder, moving towards the storage rooms. "YOU BASTARD!!!!!" The explosion rocked the island, hundreds of marine buildings go up in flames, releasing thousands of hunks of rock and metal into the air. 

That was the signal that Nicholas and Takeshi had finished their fight... But more than that, it was the signal... To retreat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2011)

*Marauder's Cove...*
Tengu left the girl and her injured father at the local doctor's office. All he had gotten for his troubles was a minor peck on the cheek from the girl. Unfortunately she was engaged. He sighed, it was better then nothing at least. As Tengu made his way to the end of the street he paused and cocked his head curiously towards the rooftop across the street. The hairs on the back of his neck stood up, and he felt an uneasiness settle upon him. "Hm?" Tengu felt watched, but he couldn't quite  locate the source. Whoever it was, they were good enough to hide from him. "Whatever..." Tengu said with a shrug, and continued towards his destination. Eventually they'd have to come at him face to face. 

As Tengu turned his back and disappeared down the street, two cloaked figures appeared over the edge of the rooftop. They both cast away their hoods and looked at each other with relief. 

"Blind fucker almost caught on to us," said the mohawked fishman.

*Ragnos
Makaosu Agent 
Armadas level
Tiger Shark Fishman * 

"Correction, he did catch on to us. He knows we're coming," replied a brown skinned woman with long black hair that fell loosely about her shoulders.

*Marina 
Makaosu Agent
Armadas level*

"So what if he did. I can take him."

"No, _you can't_," she countered emphatically. 

Ragnos glared at her. "Then what do you propose we do? Neptune-sama will kill us if we do not return with that blind bastard." 

"Let me handle it..." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

The blind swordsman exited the sword shop, admiring the new sharpened edge of his crimson steel buster sword. The cracked, chipped blade was still an eyesore, but Tengu really didn't care what it looked like as long as it cut. Tengu sheathed the giant blade into the harness around to his back. It was getting late so he decided to find a bar and get wasted for the night, then maybe check out one of those dancing girl shows. Tomorrow he'd figure out a way to cross over Reverse Mountain. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Tengu smiled at the waitress as she served him a giant bottle of sake, setting it right beside the two other empty bottles. She smelled nice. Combined with the pleasant buzz he felt, the night was progressing quite well. "So what's your name?" Tengu asked her in a drunken voice. 

The waitress smiled back at him. "Marina."

"That's a nice name," Tengu replied. "So Marina want to sit down and have a drink with me?" Tengu uncorked the sake bottle, and poured her a cup. It was then that he noticed something off, something which he shoud've noticed far earlier. Once again he had let his weakness for a pretty girl get the better of him. He sniffed the open bottle, and then looked at the waitress, then back again at the bottle. "Aw crap..." 

"You got that right...Blind Demon."

Tengu was out before his face hit the table. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Tengu awoke with a screaming headache. He could feel the blistering heat of the sun upon his face, making him feel as if he was being baked alive. Tengu could tell immediately that he was out on the open sea, on a strange boat of some kind, but there was something even stranger. The water felt still, and there was no wind at all. He tried to free his hands, but they were shackled to the railing. Marina walked up to him, a smirk on her face. "Welcome back. For a second there I thought you were dead. You must have the constitution of an elephant. I still can't believe it took three bottles to put you out." 

"Where are we?" Tengu groaned. 

"The Calm Belt."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2011)

*Green cloaks....Ral vs Helvin*

The pirate waited for Helvin just standing there without even moving, thing that made the brown guy to get even more pissed, in his eyes, Ral was underestimating him despite the fruit user being the one with more damage. When he was near of Tiger, Helvin raised the scythe on his left hand to go and throw a horizontal slash with it aiming for Ral´s head though before the blade of the scythe could reach him Ral put  his arm in the way making the fire blade in his arm to stop the scythe, the blade was so hot that it started to melt slightly the blade of the scythe"your tricks won´t work any more, you little shit" Tiger stated and with a kick involved in flames he sent his enemy flying again.

Ral ran following him, and then jumped falling back with his foot involved in flames once again to smash Helvin against the ground. The guy with the piercings dodged the attack but immediately Ral began to throw fists at him, the member of the Anti Pirate organization was able to avoid the fists of the fruit user but the blades weren´t easy to dodge getting cuts in his face and body which were being not only cut but burned as well because of the flaming edge "Now you aren´t a rude guy, uh!?". Ral said and dodged the right scythe of the guy.

*"/Fuck! Fuck! fuck! how could I be losing against this little shit head?!/"*Helvin thought but then an idea went through his mind, if he were to keep like that he would definitely lose both slaughtered and burned to ashes but there was still a way to win...re-open the wounds of the pirate and then kill him.

*"Okay get prepared punk, you will die soon"*he said and rushed towards Tiger who did the same. Throwing a fist but more than anything aiming to injure Helvin with his blade, Ral attacked, but his opponent lowered his head to dodge the attack and then waved his scythe cutting in the same place where he wounded Ral´s right shoulder in their last battle re-opening the wound"Crap!!!"he yelled out and took his shoulder, which now was kind of useless making him lose concentration and losing the shape of the blades leaving the Blaze Blaze fruit user without any weapon.

In the moment his right arm and  shoulder were disabled by the brown guy, Ral began to receive most of the attacks that Helvin was throwing at him, apparently the man with piercings wanted to make him suffer before killing him...the guy was enjoying hurting Ral. Among the attacks were kicks, punches, elbows, knees and hits with the reverse side of the scythes all of them directed at an already tired Tiger whose hair was covering his eyes*"Such a pesky bug like ya should die! hahaha"*Helvin said and laughed, this premise was what returned Ral to his senses. The only thing he could not do yet was die.

With a kick Ral was cornered against a wall as Helvin walked towards him witha bored expression in his face*"I got bored of you, time to die!"*he shouted and waved his scythes to finish off Tiger but a sudden explosion of fire that sent him meters away, happened. When the guy with the scythes noticed it he and Ral were surrounded by fire with no exit to be seen"You asshole, you dared to kick my ass before, make me all this wounds and make my pendant to be lost and now you want to kill me...I will crush you...I will burn you to a crisp!"he said, suddenly the red flames that were surrounding them became purple while Tiger got involved in the same kind of purple flames "Fuck you" he said and extended his opened hand pointing at Helvin whose scythes were on fire and melting rapidly, from Ral´s hand the same purple flames came out and attacked Helvin with great speed"Dark incinerator"the green cloak whispered before falling asleep, the flames around them faded off though the purple flames burning Helvin remained until the guy was turned to ashes.

Minutes later Ral woke up and saw no trace of his opponent, wondering what happened he stood up"Well, I think he escaped! Hahahaha!"the fire user said and then left towards the ship where probably at least one of his nakama was already.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2011)

*World Pirates*



Nicodemus said:


> Kaya did not like Rumboar island one bit.
> 
> The smog was like a heavy blanket, pressing down on her and making it hard to even breathe, let alone run. She didn't dare unfurl her wings - just the thought of the horrible smog touching them nearly reduced her to tears.
> 
> ...



Kaya swung the spear in a wide overhead arc, but Maxine blocked it with her oversized pipe. The older woman took a deep breath and exhaled into the pipe, and suddenly Kaya's view was obscured with even more smog.

"For the love of..." Kaya muttered, stumbling back. "What is it with you guys and smoke?!"

"If the shoe fits, darling," Maxine said from behind her. Kaya spun and stabbed downward, but Maxine was quicker than a cat, and dodged around her strike, stabbing a knife into her gut. 

Kaya spun the spear with a flourish, and the butt of the weapon caught Maxine in the chin with a heavy thud. Maxine grabbed another knife, but Kaya managed to block it with her spear, landing a solid kick on Maxine's shin as she did so. The older woman grunted, and Kaya pressed her advantage, swinging her spear in wide arcs, trying to cut off Maxine's escape routes.

Finally she caught Maxine across the jaw with a quick left to right blow. Maxine moaned, and Kaya dropped the spear, punching her full in the nose. "I!" She shouted, launching an uppercut. "AM! SICK!"" Right hook. "OF! ALL!" Left hook. "THIS!" She grabbed Maxine's shirt, and with a single beat of her wings shot into the air. "FIGHTING!" She hurled Maxine to the ground, and the older woman bounced off a rooftop or two before finally coming to rest - enough to hurt her, put her down for the count, but not to kill her. Kaya wasn't sure she could do that.

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent shook hands with the large bald man he had left in charge of The Castle. "I will not let you down, your grace," he said in a solemn voice, hefting a large chain over his shoulder. "If any seek to take this place from you, I will crush them with these chains that used to bind me."

Kent grinned and clapped the man on the shoulder. "Very poetic. And _your grace_? I could get used to that." He laughed. "You'll do well for yourself." He looked around. "Now my crew is loaded up on the Bonebuster....but I do have one request."

"Anything, your grace."

"Yeah, so while I was busy fucking shit up I saw this giant guy...like bigger than you. He called himself Roy, and he had a beard..."

"You mean the Man-King, your Grace," the man said, nodding. "He is currently resting on the lower levels - he refuses to give allegiance to the Red Kingdom, and yet he has not turned against us. It is most curious."

Kent rubbed his hands together. "I want to talk to him."

A few minutes later, Kent stood before Roy, and though he felt very, very small, he didn't back down. "Roy, buddy, what's up?" he asked, extending his hand to shake. "I don't think we had the chance to get properly introduced before. I'm Kent the Red...or Red King Kent, or whatever else you can think to call me. I liked the way you fought those marines during the breakout. I could use a man like you in my crew."


----------



## Noitora (May 3, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandford vs. Lt. Raiden*










​
The sniper of the marines, Raiden, glided as a significant speed over the upper pipelines of the inner factory workings. He moved completely hidden from sight, a shadow among shadows, hunting down his prey from before. He had been sent to Sector 3 to investigate the disturbance reported there from two large beings and had come across one of them in the allys? of the factory buildings. However the chef, Brolly Brandford, had a lucky escape from the sniper and slipped into thr factory grounds to avoid detection. Of course Raiden was quick to follow, he was not about to let his reputation be tarnished by a weird looking pirate getting away from him. Silently he moved through the factory, his rifle in his grasp and his sharp eyes watching the ground below for any sign of movement. Most of the workers had been moved to avoid getting in the way, leaving only thr sounds of the metalworks rustling in the walls to accompany Brolly and Raiden. 

The white haired sniper suddenly stopped in his advance and pressed his side up against the wall as he caught movement in the shadows of the factory. Far off into the distance a large form of a person with a large chef hat stood shuffling from side to side. It seemed to be looking around intently, shaking. A grin touched Raidens lips as he gave his head a small shake. That was fear, fear that he was next to be targetted by the marines. They collected marine lowered into a kneeling position and cocked his rifles aim towards the forms back.
?This is how it?s gotta be...? He mumbled to himself. He remained still, watching his prey through the scope. The shadows and smoke caused any detail of the pirate to be hidden, but he was certain that was the excat shape of his enemy. A few moments past and the shot had to be taken. The sound of the rifle exploded and the bullet spun through the factory and collided with the pirates head. It exploded on contact due to the size and strength of the sniper round and the form flopped to the floor. Raiden watched down the scope a while longer, making sure no more movement occurred, though by the look of the damage he did it would be surprising if anything could survive it. He let out a soft sigh before he clambered down from his high pipeline position and made his way towards the corpse.

  After a short walk he arrived at the death scene. The area was dark and smoky, making it hard to see properly. Though he could fee lthe slush of the remains under his foot. He reached the body laying there headless on the floor and shook his head. 
?This is Raiden, I?ve taken down a World Pirate. Moving to assist whoevers clos- ... wait!? He suddenly cut out as his eyes widen. The smoke cleared somewhat, and below him lay a lump of jelly shaped in the form of the pirate. By the time he figured it out it was too late, as behind him he the sting of a pressence was already too close. He turned just in time to see a massive chef figure swinging a giant fork towards his face. The huge metal instrument impacted with his jaw and sent him flying in a spinning motion through the factory grounds until he finally slammed into a wall and slid down the side of it. As he moved to get up, his pain aching in agony, the gaps in the fork appeared on either side of his throat, pinning him to the wall. His sharp gaze trailed upwards to Brolly standing above him.
?You marines, always taking my yummies. I said you pay.? Raiden blinked, battered and bruised but this.. idiot. He groaned, blood trickling out of his chin.
?I shot you... the body was.. moving...!? Brolly shook his head slowly and explained his tactic, is the Brolly fashion.
?Everyone knows jelly wobbles, I ate the Zeri Zeri no yummi, I am The Jelly man!? Brolly almost seemed proud of himself as yelling out his devil fruit consume. Raiden frowned darkly, he was a renowned marine sniper, and he been single handedly whooped by this bastard in one smash.
?How... did I... lose... to something.. as stupid... looking as you?? He coughed. The chef tilted his head before he whipped back his fist.
?I not stupid, I a chef!? And with that he slammed his fist directly pounded into Raidens face, smashing the back of his head against the wall as well, knocking him out cold.

The World Pirate chef slapped his fork over his shoulder and began to jog down the factory, he had to find Duke and the others. Something turned in his stomach, and it was not the lack of yummies. He left Raiden out cold and with his odu submerged into a massive cube of jelly to make sure he did not come to and try for a second round. The secret to beating a sniper was something even Brolly knew ? get them into close range as their endurance and resistance will be lower than a melee fighter. As dumb as he looked and acted, he was not half bad and tactics when he paid attention to what was going on around him.


----------



## InfIchi (May 3, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Minutes later Ral woke up and saw no trace of his opponent, wondering what happened he stood up"Well, I think he escaped! Hahahaha!"the fire user said and then left towards the ship where probably at least one of his nakama was already.



"OI! RAL!" Rex waves to Ral in the distance, he can see that he looks injured, but Rex isn't worried about it. "HURRY UP! YOU'RE SLOWING US DOWN!" Rex grumbles, sitting atop the ship. "Wait... how are we going to get this ship back out to sea... it's stuck in a damn lake!" Rex shouts. "Gah, no good rasenfrafin.... Stay here! I've got a plan!" Rex leaps off the ship and into the lake... though no one is quite sure where he decided to go.....


----------



## Noitora (May 3, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jaya Island, The Jungle*

*Braska Hextor*​
The Knight of Shinpou had swiftly departed from Mock Town, gathering a look or two due to his attire, though he had not noticed too much. The sounds of violence and laughter soon drifted from Braskas? eyes as he found himself further and further into the green jungle of the Island. It was thick and dangerous, with strange animals and the ever pointing South Bird he had heard stories of, though had never had the pleasure of meeting. Soon the sounds of people had been completely replaced the sounds of animals and birds, chirping high in the trees and through the mass around him. Braska had travelled through forests many times before, a seasoned tracker upon his time in Shinpou. It was taught to those who took Guardianship of the royal family, should they ever need to track them down again. This certain trait came in handy in thie situation as well. 

  As Braska pressed forward something caught his eye on the ground near him. His pace lessened until he reached it. He knelt down and ran his hand over the grass, as well and running his gaze over the plants around the area.
*?Strange...? *He whispered to himself. The area had been disturbed as if someone had recently passed through it, yet that was not all. The way the area was disturbed implied there someone with attire that could disturb a wide area at once must have passed through here, yet...
*?... The trail begins here... yet leads on, but does not come from anywhere. Unless it was a particular trap... no, the movements appear casual, but sudden here. Teleportation would be the irrational guess, but there must be some logic to it.?* Slowly he pushed himself back to his feet, his hand briefly tapping the hilt of his sword over his back to check it was there as a sort of self secruity, before moving forward. Someting did not quite add up yet he had a feeling it somehow connected to his purpose to being in this forest, that was fate. 

  It was not long before a rustle sounded further down the path he was tracking. The whisp of a long cloak in the distance, difficult to make out in the collection of trees and plants littered about in front of him, yet he was certain something was ahead. Building up is courage the Knight held a firm ground and stood sternly, his eyes ahead.
*?I am Braska Hextor of Shinpou, who goes there!??*


----------



## Noitora (May 3, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
 The entire ship shuddered under the pressure of the cyborg landing upon the deck of the Smiling Bear. He was one big bastard and seemed as tough as nails, even their new friend Katsuo vouched for its’ strength, to not underestimate it. Hornet could hear the round marine known as Babbal laughing at the sight, seeing victory in the coming moments. The Captain held his stance with his, arms crossed tightly, standing sideways to the massive robot. Pierre moved in front of the duo with the intention of using his ability no doubt, that would make life alot easier. If only the cyborg had the same intention as what they planned. The robot took one step forward, and almost in a blinding flash of light it seemed to blur from the groups view and skid along the deck behind them. Its massive fist drove towards the dark skinned Captain which was narrowly avoided by a wall of black Pitch exploded upwards from his heel and bouncing the attack back off. When he was standing there, he had been constantly leaking Pitch from his foot and it seemed to come in handy. In the corner of his goggles he gazed over to the speedy and huge robot.
“Quick fat mutha fucka ain’t he.” Hornet said jokingly.

“Joke while you can Hornet!” Babbal roared out, his huge club over his shoulder. His marines all armed to the teeth with their rifles aimed towards the Smiling Bear. The ever calm swordsman Razard stood sternly in the back, his blonde hair shook in the gusts of wind as his eyes darkened looking upon the scene. To be replaced by a robot, what a disgrace. Once this cyborg failed he would be sure to intercept and end it himself. He was certain his failure before only came due to Hornets ability being surprising, he would not fall for it again. Back on the Smiling Bear the cyborg thrust down its’ fist towards the deck and broke through it, separating the trio with the impact.
“Not the ship!” Hornet yelled out as he began to form Pitch around his arms. Like a flash once more the massive marine machine appeared in front of Hornet and slammed its’ foot directly into his torso, sending him flying off the ship. The Captain flew off into the distance and barely became a spec on the horizon. Next it turned its’ attention to Pierre and rose its’ hand, light forming at the palm followed by a fine beam firing towards the cowboy.

  Hornet glided through the air, blood flowing from his lips. Before he landed on the surface of the water he came to his senses, and shot down Pitch to create a make shift island. The wet tight substance grew over the surface and saved him from a watery death. The rapping pirate groaned in pain as he rubbed his stomach.
“Quite a damn punch...” In the distance he could see his ship, and the fighting still occurring aboard, yet it was difficult to discern what was what. 
“Cowboy, Kitty, keep that idiot busy, I’m comin’ right back.” With both hands spread out the Pitch flowed from his hands, forming two more islands on the sea, while also forming to large pillars upon those islands. The Pitch wrapped around his back as he began to move backwards, a make-shift Pitch sling shot being created for a steaming come back.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 3, 2011)

*Jin vs Goodchild*

The marine stood at a good distance, guns smoking, while a battered Jin with a few minor bullet wounds panted, "I can't...close the gap..." he dashes forward but Goodchild fires once again, "No no no!" Jin is forced to dive to the side, flipping out of the way of the barrage.

He eventually forms a large metal shield inbetween himself and the gunslinger, "This isn't going to work," he says, leaning against the wall, "She won't let me in close enough to get a hit, and I know if I can just get one off she'll be done..." he pauses a moment, "I could try that, but she won't give me enough time. Damn, what am I supposed to-"

Boom! The wall explodes and the shock sends Jin flying, "Like my explosive round? I've got a few other tricks," she says, firing a bullet that lets off a blinding light around it at the martial artist. It pierces him right in the shoulder and he stumbles back before finding cover, "You'd better figure something new out soon, your old running away tricks are starting to bore me," she says before shooting down his cover with another explosive round.

*Meanwhile...*

"Fast Plant!" Alfons shouts, delivering three quick jabs at Jimmy, "Whoooooooa!" he shouts, avoiding the first two and diving out of the way of the third, "What is going on?"  *dodge* "I just asked!" *dodge* "If you wanted me to make you anything!" *dodge* "I'm really good you know, not that I like to brag or any-"

Connection...Alfons' fist slams right into Jimmy's cheek and he goes bouncing off until he crashes into a pillar, "Ok...I've had enough of this buddy! No dessert for you! Or actually," he says with a wicked grin, *"Candy Corn Bullet!"* he fires a spiraling orange piece of candy from his finger tip that Alfons barely manages to dodge.

"Well so much for using the element of surprise to take him out...This might be a problem..." he slowly turns and begins to run as Alfons continues the chase, "Jinny! Your ol' pal Jimmy needs some assistance!"  he shouts, rushing back towards Jin.

Meanwhile the martial artist makes one last rush for the gunner. He rolls out of the way of one bullets, leaps over the next, but this leaves him wide open for a third attack, "It's over pirate!" 

As she prepares to pull the trigger Alfons has also caught his prey. He delivers a powerful fist right to Wonka's jaw, but then feels his fist get stuck, "Gotchya..." he says in a muffled tone due to the fist stuck in his face. His cheek has taken on a pink gum form and the fighter cannot remove it. Though the force of the punch still causes Wonka to soar back, he now drags Alfons along with him.

The two hurdle through the air until they smack into Goodchild before she can fire. The two marines are wrapped up in the gummy mess that is Jimmy and Jin grins, "Finally, you've shown some use," he gets a running start while they try to unstick themselves. He then leaps into the air, coating his leg in a bit of metal.

_"With the added weight of the metal my swing will be more powerful and..."_ he takes a deep breath before swinging it with all he had, *"Storm Leg!"* the metal flies off of his leg, gaining speed and slicing through the wind creating a crescent shaped blast that heads straight for the two.

"Move idiot!" he shouts as he falls onto his back after putting all his effort into the kick, "Guess I better pull myself together," and he does just that as he returns his body to its normal form and darts out of the way just in time for the blast to hit the two marines.

"Where have I seen that before...?" Jimmy asks, "Nowhere," Jin blurts out, now back on his feet and walking towards the dust covered scene, "Wind techniques belong solely to me and my master, so you haven't seen them anywhere."

Jimmy simply shrugs, but his eyes pop out of his head as he sees the damaged Alfons leaping out of the dust, fist cocked back, *"Riotous Gale!"* he leaps up and slams his fist into the marines face, *"Furious Whirlwind!"* he follows up with a flurry of punches and finally, *"Raging Typhoon!"* a two fisted strike that sends him crashing back into the wall to accompany his fallen companion, "And that's how it's done."

*Rush...*

"I told you!" he slams his foot into a man's gut, sending him back, "Don't talk!" he smacks down another, "About!" a spinny kick towards a third, *"MY TAIL!"* he finally delivers a round house kick to the final one, adding his body to the pile of victims in the streets of the city.

"There..." he says, clapping his hands together, "Wait, wasn't I in a race? How did I end up here?" he looks around at the bloody bodies, "Beating the crap out of all of these people?"

"I don't know," a voice says from the distance, gaining Rush's attention, "But by The Power of Love behind me I order you to stop!" a blue haired girl with long legs shouts from across the street, "Power of Love?"  he observes the marine clothes, "Don't you mean The Power of Justice? Or the Law or something?"

"No...The Power of Love is much stronger than any of that worthless crap...ImeanitwasVictorwhotoldmeyouwereherecausingtroubleandhe'sfightingyourcaptainrightnowbutthatwon'tlastlongsinceVictor'sthegreatestandall," she says in about half a second, "Whoa whoa whoa, slow down there motor mouth," he says, holding his hands up, "What was that about my captain?"

"Bah! Like I'd tell you that your Captain broke into our factory where we have slaves working for us and now he wants us to exterminate you all before you cause any more problems."

"Thanks, that was very informative,"  the girl looks around, "What was?" Rush pauses, "You...Telling me everything...?"

"OhmyOdaIcan'tbelieveIdidthat!!! Victor'sgonabesoooooooomad!" she stops and gives him a twisted demonic look, *"Unless I kill you..."*

"Wha?" he says, a bit uneasy at the look she's giving him, *"IWON'TLETYOURUINOURLOVE!"* she shouts, pouncing like a cheetah.

*Raeyr...*

"Zzzz..." 

"Raeyr..."

"ZzzzZzzzz..." 

"Raeyr..."

"ZzzzZzzzZzzzzzZzzz"

*"RAEYR!"* 

The swordsman shoots up, grabbing hold of Tenmatou, swinging it wildly, "I'll cut you!" he shouts, his eyes still closed, "Uh...Where am I?" he asks his blade.

"We're in jail..."

"Crap!"

"But the cell's been opened."

"Yes!"

"But there are a lot of guards..."

"I'll mark that under yes as well!" he grabs hold of Tenmatou and jumps right into the fray, cutting through one, doing a quick spin and taking out another's legs before piercing the third's chest.

*"Tenoyubi Ken!"* after a series of piercing slashes the rest go down as well, "Bah, that was dull, lets get the hell out of here."

"Now now, the fun has yet to begin," Raeyr turns to see a tall man with dreadlock like hair, "Oh? And who's gona' provide that for me? I don't see a sword on you pal so you're messing with the wrong guy."

"Oh, I don't need a sword," he leaps forward into a hand stand and begins to deliver a barrage of kicks as he walks forward on his hands. 

Raeyr slashes away at the incoming feet but his steel lined boots protect his feet and simply cause the swordsman to be backed into a wall, "Stop fucking with me!" he shouts, delivering a powerful swing that forces the man back. He pushes off and lands back on his feet, "I'm afraid you haven't proven yourself worthy of that yet, but we'll see when we get there."
*
Dross
The Castle Force Marine Guard​*


----------



## Zoidberg (May 4, 2011)

Charging into the tunnels turned out to be easy. Tizona El Rey and Jun lead Rek's little force in the front, busting through any golems that blocked the way. The hard part came when they returned to the chamber where Coza Bianca nearly met her doom. 

The large, chainsaw-armed golem lumbered towards them, flanked by six golems. The numbers were on their side, but that was useless when facing enemies who didn't feel pain. The golems were also armed with heavy stone weapons that they could swing with enough strength to split metal. So in total, they were roughly even.

"Aim for their heads!" Rek yelled as the first of the golems engaged Jun. Once again her speed proved to be an asset as she lashed out with  and ripped it's head open with her claws. Several of the oharans began to open fire with pistols and rifles, trying hard to hit the paper inside the golem's head.

"TAAAAKE THIS!" Tizona El Rey lifted one of the golems up in the air and threw it at the chainsaw golem. It was pushed back by the attack, but recovered quickly by ripping through its own ally. Still, an opening was made by this attack, and Rek was eager to exploit it. 

"Everyone, run! We can deal with them later! The main chamber is our top priority!" 

Reluctantly Tizona El Rey broke off his boxing match with one of the golems, while those who could ran towards Rek and the fishman wrestler. There were a few who were left behind though; A few of the WG guards and a couple of oharans were trying to fight off an axe-wielding golem.

But they weren't the only ones left behind. "Engaging." Jun said as she rushed towards the chainsaw golem. 

"We don't have time to deal with that thing! We need to reach the central chamber first!"

"Then I shall end this quickly."

Rek cursed inwardly. Stupid Jun and her insatiable bloodlust. Nevertheless he had confidence that Jun would be able to catch up. He lead Tizona El Rey and at least 12 people into the tunnel leading to the main chamber.


----------



## Noitora (May 4, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther vs. Helmsetter*​
 The pain in her back slithered throughout her enire body as the sounds of footsteps echoed every nearer. Melayne coughed under her breath a she tried to pull herself forwards along the grounds, the concussion bullet that nailed her between the shoulders was enough to wind her completey. The marine Helmsetter closed in behind her, badly wounded by the surprise strike Melayne had been able to land upon him in the sewers, but such luck rarely struck twice. Eventually she gave up crawling as a foot slammed down beside her. Her alluring gaze lingered to the side and upwards to see the marine beside her, bloodied yet collected with his own glare peering down at her. 
?Here we are... the filth I must only capture alive... it is saddening. You are defeated, however, you will not be causing the water anymore problems... simply put.? Melayne narrowed her own sharp eyes.
?You?re a blinded fool...? Helmsetters? frown lowered slighty before is gun raised. He aimed it between her eyes, his expression darkening.
?I am not blind, I see justice, the will of God. All the paine and destruction you cause without remorse nor care, should I just let you all run around doing as you please... no. All pirates must be destroyed, and I shall be the one t ocarry out that judgement. No matter where they hide, where they flee, I shall find them and end them. That is the will of God, that is what I must do for the innocents of theWorld. Cry all you wish... the end result will not change.? In the corner of Melaynes lips a small smile turned. The marine noticed yet could not grasp why. With a shake of his gun he growled in demand. ?What is it you find amusing!?? Melayne gave her head a small shake before her fingers flicked a small object towards him. The remains of the bullet.
?You talk too much...? With a flash of explosive kinetic light, Helmsetter  fell backwards as the explosion collided with his face. He staggered back as his eyes became blind, blood trickling from the corners and the pupils white. Melayne pushed herself to her feet slowly, pain still flowing in her bones, and turned on her heel. She could hear the cries of anger and anguish behind her as she made her escape.

  It was the explosion that came next that caused her to quicken her pace. As the base began to crumble she moved quickly, yet with constant grace, towards the forest to avoid being taken in by remaining marines or being caught in the explosion and destruction of the bse itself. She quickly came across Nicholas and Takeshi in her escape, neither of them looking like roses yet the latter seemed in much worse of shape. The doctor moved to the side of the co Captains and began to look the man over.
?You certainly know how make a scene, Captains.? She absently said as she tended to the most obvious wounds, using the medical pack on the back of her hip for resources. 
?Once we return to your ship I can properly look over everyone.? A few dabs of antibiotic cleanse and cleaning out the wounds led to her bandaging them firmly. It seemed she had found a rather clumsy crew to join in their journey, though in the end it would be a shame... In any case, this adventure had assisted her in learning the name of the man who wished her life for nothing more than a science experiment. Doctor Volk.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates: Knock Down Stream*
_The Phoenix Dawn_ careened down the giant whirlpool at break neck speed. Rose's eyes widened at how big the swirling current had become. It was over a mile long in every direction. "It's like a big washing machine!" she giggled with glee. Suddenly a tremendous roar filled the air. A giant lizard like Sea King, over twice the size of the ship, shot out of the water. 

"This isn't happening!!!!!" Hawkins howled, his eyes bugged out beneath his soaked glasses. He hugged the main mast with a white knuckled grip, suddenly wishing he was back at the Gaol. 

The Sea King thrashed about in the water, struggling in vain to swim out of the whirlpool. The current was too strong however, and overpowered the monster. It shot past them, barely missing the side of their ship by a few inches, and disappeared into a black abyss at the bottom of the whirlpool. 

"We can't sail us out of this. The current is too strong!" Gatrom cried, as he struggled to control the wheel. It took all of his skill just to keep the ship from spinning out of control. 

Rose leaped to the phoenix shaped prow of the ship, the best seat in the house, and pumped her fists excitedly as they were sucked downwards beneath the ocean. "THIS IS GONNA BE THE BEST TRIP EVER!!"  Plumes of water crashed along the deck, inundating them from all sides. Within seconds they were over a hundred meters underwater, following the winding path of the underwater vortex. 

Sandrei stared with awe at the wall of water around them. It was like being within the eye of a tornado. He knew that when they reached the bottom the vortex would collapse in on itself, crushing their ship to bits. As a fishman his survival was virtually guaranteed underwater, but he couldn't say the same for his human crew mates, especially the devil fruit users among them. He looked at Rose. There was only one way they could all get out of this in one piece, maybe. 

"Rose how big can you make a bubble?"  

1,000 meters underwater. 

The young pirate captain glanced back at Sandrei, and raised a curious eyebrow. "I'm not sure really..."  The biggest bubble she had ever made was about the size of a small house. 

"Can you make a bubble to cover this entire ship?" 

Rose's eyes lit up, recognizing what Sandrei intended. "We'll see!"  she said with a giggle. 

3,000 meters underwater. 

Rose formed a bubble under her feet. *POP!* She rocketed to the top of the crows nest and began to inhale massive amounts of air into her lungs. The intake of air caused Rose's chest to swell to twice it's normal size, her face becoming red like a tomato. 

5,000 meters underwater. 

"We're almost at the bottom!!!" Hawkins screamed, somehow he had ended up hugging Ten's leg's instead of the main mast. As he glanced fearfully at the imposing vortex that surrounded them, he could've sworn he saw another ship also caught within the vortex, but then it quickly disappeared. Hawkins dismissed it and quickly went back to screaming for his life. 

6,000 meters underwater. 

Rose reached full lung capacity just as the ship reached the bottom of the winding knock down stream. They hurtled downwards towards the sea bed, nothing but jagged rocks and coral waiting for them. Rose narrowed her eyes defiantly. She wasn't going to let her crew down. Rose exhaled her entire air supply in one burst. All that came out however was a tiny bubble that floated aimlessly in front of Rose.

"Well that was rather anticlimactic..." Hawkins muttered, now resigned to a crashing death at the bottom of the sea.   

Rose stuck her tongue out at him, a mischievous glint in her eyes. *POP!* Suddenly the tiny bubble expanded, and engulfed the entire ship within its translucent coating. Not a second later, the ship hit the ocean bottom with a jolting impact. The bubble absorbed most of the shock however. Rose teetered slightly off balance with a giddy face. "Heh...I feel a little light headed..." She tipped over the crows nest and fell towards the deck below. A quick thinking Shingo appeared under Rose and caught her in his arms. "Gotcha Captain." 


"Thanks!" Rose told the boxer. 

As Shingo helped Rose to her feet, the knock down stream collapsed over them. Countless tons of water crashed in on the bubble from all sides, exerting tremendous force on the orb. The bubble strained visibly, but managed to bear the intense water pressure. Rose had made the bubble as durable as possible, and it seemed to be holding up, for now. All at once the madness was over. An errie silence fell over the crew as they beheld their new surroundings. They were now at the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## InfIchi (May 4, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates*
> 
> *Melayne Syther vs. Helmsetter*​
> The pain in her back slithered throughout her enire body as the sounds of footsteps echoed every nearer. Melayne coughed under her breath a she tried to pull herself forwards along the grounds, the concussion bullet that nailed her between the shoulders was enough to wind her completey. The marine Helmsetter closed in behind her, badly wounded by the surprise strike Melayne had been able to land upon him in the sewers, but such luck rarely struck twice. Eventually she gave up crawling as a foot slammed down beside her. Her alluring gaze lingered to the side and upwards to see the marine beside her, bloodied yet collected with his own glare peering down at her.
> ...



Takeshi had passed out from pain far earlier then when Melayne caught up to them... "I thank you for trying to tend to the wound here, but it will take more then bandages to stop the bleeding." Nicholas picked Takeshi back up and slung him over his shoulder. "The blade pierced through his gut, I fear that perhaps... It might have pierced a vital... I could never tell Takeshi this when he is awake... But i do not think he can survive much longer without real first aid."

Nicholas lets out a whistle and the large moose from earlier appears. "Melayne." Nicholas tossed Takeshi atop the moose and looks over to the doctor. "Please take Nicholas back to the ship. I'll wait here for Jin, Marco and Jimmy. Takeshi needs to be saved quickly as possible... so please... Ride like wind and stop for nothing till you reach the ship. There is an adequate medical room on board, i'm sure it will suit your needs perfectly."


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

*Art Jurei - Beginning of Grand Line*

With the knockup stream behind him, he could finally take out his art supplies from the storage room. He positioned himself at the helm of the boat and took out his painting equipment and began scetching out the huge mountain behind him.  

He knew this small aspiring pirate crew would die quickly in this sea, but he only need them until the first island. After that, they where the seas problem, not his. 

It didn't take him long to scetch up the mountain, and he quickly changed to paint. 

 "Thy beauty is corrupt, I will heal thy scars." he said melodicly. As the painting started to look more and more like the mountain itself, he took out a dry brush and whispered "Picture picture on the wall, show me that thy art is true" while brushing the dry brush on the canvas. 
As the brush moved back and forth on the canvas, one could see the mountain changing.  Not by much, but enough to see a diffrence. When he was happy with it, he whispered "Picture picture on the wall, become the art of mine invoked." 

Just as he finish the sentence, the actual montain behind him slowly changed. A lot less change then on his picture, but enough for many of the crew members to be taken aback. 

"My heart is weaping, for thy beauty is incomplete." he almost sang with a very melodramatic look on his face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2011)

*The Calm Belt...*
Ragnos pushed Tengu across the gangplank, and onto the rocky coastline of a seemingly deserted jungle island. Tengu sniffed the air. The jungle was teeming with wildlife. He tilted his face curiously towards Marina, who walked calmly beside Ragnos. 

"Where are you taking me?" 

"You'll see," she responded. 

Ragnos slapped Tengu in the back of the head, and pushed him towards a path carved within the jungle. "Keep going straight ya blind bastard." Tengu grit his teeth in frustration at the shackles that bound his wrists together, sadly preventing him from socking Ragnos in the face. To make matters worse Ragnos also bore Tengu's crimson steel buster sword, carelessly dragging the giant blade across the ground. "What an ugly sword..." the tiger shark fishman remarked, eying the cracked crimson steel blade. 

"It gets the job done," Tengu replied with a shrug. 

"We're here," Marina said. 

They emerged into a massive clearing in the forest. Before them loomed an ancient looking stone building. It was almost a hundred feet tall, and covered in jungle vines. Tengu was lead towards a giant stone door in the center, upon which was carved strange symbols. Marina pulled a wooden lever beside the door, causing the thick slab of stone to rumble open. Tengu was pushed into a high vaulted chamber. Up above was a round sky light which let in a bright sunbeam. A gray skinned Fishman sat cross legged on the stone floor, directly under the sunbeam. He wore sky blue colored samurai robes, and had long black hair tied into a traditional top knot. 

"We got him for you boss!"  Marina declared, grabbing Tengu by the right arm and forcing him onto his knees. 

The Fishman opened his eyes, and stared calculatingly at Tengu. "So you are the one who killed my chief subordinate?" 

Tengu scratched his head in puzzlement. It wasn't like he kept a running tally of who he killed these days. "Um...who are you, and what the hell is going on here?" 

"They call me Neptune. I am one of the eight Wakusei."

"The whatsit?" 

"The Makaosu." 

Tengu sighed inwardly. He recognized the name very well. "Wonderful."  Tengu turned towards Marina with an expression of disappointment.  "You really work for these guys? Just when we were hitting it off so well...uh you know, except for the whole drugging me and kidnapping part." 

"It's a living," Marina replied with smirk. 

Neptune rose to his feet, over eight feet tall of pure muscle. He walked towards Tengu and grabbed his shackled wrists. With a casual gesture, he broke apart the iron shackles and tossed them away. Tengu rubbed his wrists. "Uh thanks." 

"You killed my chief subordinate." 

Tengu stood up, still dwarfed by the fishman. "Yeah that was a just a big misunderstanding. What was his name, Tyrogue?" 

"Tyrel."

"Yeah well I told Tyrel that I didn't want anything to do with you Makaosu." Tengu remembered the confrontation as clear as day. It had been a fierce duel. "Your boy wouldn't take no for an answer, so I simply finished what he started." 

"And for that I should snap your neck like a twig. Tyrel was an arrogant fool, but we Makaosu take care of our own. However we Makaosu also value strength above all else. Tyrel was my strongest servant. For defeating him, I offer you a place as my new chief subordinate."  Neptune noticed the scowl on Ragnos' face. The tiger shark fishman wanted nothing more then to be Neptune's number one. 

"Is there a second option?" Tengu asked. 

"Yes I snap your neck like a twig."


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

*Lt. Mars Ducan - Beginning of Grand Line
*
"Lt. Mars, sir. There is a pirate ship heading toward us." one of the officers said, pointing towards the medium sized pirate ship in the distant. *"Can you see their flag?"* Mars asked the officer with a glimt in his eye.  

"Yes sir, it seems to be the Moon Ship Pirates. Total bounty at only 2.000.000 beli sir." 

*"Full speed ahead. When we are close enough to attack, turn and shoot." *

"Yes sir!" the officer said, before he relayed the order to the crew.

As they neared the smaller pirate boat, he took a good look on the crew. Most of them was running around, some where trying to talk to the captain, while the captain himself was at the wheel, turning around for attack.
However, one person cought his eye. A guy in a colourful attire. Was he not aware of the oncoming battle? No, clearly know what was going on. But why did he not run around or ask the captain what to do? 

Before he could ask any more questions, the ship he was standing on suddenly started moving slightly towards the right, moving away from the pirate boat.
_*
"WHAT IS GOING ON! I SAID STRAIGHT ON!"*_ Mars shouted to the marine at the wheel.

"Sir, the wheel is turning itself!" the marine shouted back.
_*
"What do you mean by itself!?"*_ Mars shouted, this time with less anger in his voice, but alot more confusion. _*"Then force it!"*_

"Yes sir!" the marine said, a bit embaressed. With some force, he managed to turn the wheel to the right position and hold it there.

As they neared the pirate boat, they turned around.

"Ready the cannons! ... Fire!" the officer shouted as they where side by side.

Splinters of wood and fountains of water flew everwhere. The pirate ship didn't even manage to hit one time. 

The pirate crew was all over the place, some where dead, some where still hanging on the the sinking ship. 

_*"Find and capture anybody alive. If they resist, shoot them. Also identify the dead. If they have a bounty, take their bodies with us."*_
*

A few hours later*


"Captain, 2 dead with bounties loaded into the storage deck together with the ones still alive."
_*
"Good job."*_ he said and walked down to the people in the storage deck. After looking at the dead and alive, he turned to the officer. _*"Where is the one with the colorful clothing?" *_

"We saw nobody with that description sir."


----------



## Gaja (May 4, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly, bro Pirates ~ North Blue*

Their strategy didn't quite work out as Pierre had hoped. The general idea was to have Pierre take the lead, absorb an attack, then in a surprise counter attack send the big guy flying. But the massive Marine just blurred out of their field of vision, leaving Pierre and the rest looking for him, or _it_ rather. But before Pierre had a chance to turn around and aim at the bastard Hornet was hit with a big shot and sent overboard, which really surprised and worried Pierre, this guy was fast to land a hit on Hornet like that.

"Just leave him to me Mr. Talking-cat!" Telling Katsuo to stand back for a moment Pierre quickly drew both his revolvers and fired off two regular bullets at the giant, both of them seemed to land but didn't slow the guy down. Correction didn't even seem to faze him. But the blond gunman had no time to be in awe of the machine's abilities as a freaking laser attack was sent his way. His eyes widened as the attack landed right on its mark and Pierre was sent to the ground, as the bright light attack connected with his body.

The large Marine probably assumed that _that_ was it for "Daddy" Fly, and turned his attention to Katsuo. But before he could really do anything, an exact replica of his attack connected with his body, a once again standing Pierre behind him, a serious look on his face. "Sorry to disappoint ya big guy, but I ain't going down like that..." However what followed made his eyes widen once more. The attack seemed to have no effect on the Marine, Pierre clearly saw it land and yet all it seemed to do was melt with the Marines' body. What the hell were they gonna do now? Were these light beams even worth something against this guy?


----------



## Gaja (May 4, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede, Phoenix Pirates*

Where was he right now? In the middle of a freaking Knock Down Stream! Being inside one of these legendary things was exciting, no question about it. Shingo never felt such a rush before, his heart was going so fast, yet he didn't even notice it was the *Phoenix Dawn* fell in to the depths of the ocean. He just held some random piece of wood, keeping his balance and looking at Rose as she attempted to save them.

Shingo had no idea what to think at the moment, he kinda just braced himself to hit the rocks at the bottom of the ocean as they went at breakneck speeds. When finally Rose managed to save their asses from certain death Shingo was shocked that they actually made it, well maybe not shocked, but dumbfounded that you could actually survive at the bottom of the ocean. The time he had to be dumbfounded was short though, as he saw a falling Rose and immediately sprinted over to catch his captain.

"Gotcha Captain." Rose thanked him and was soon on her feet again, filled to the top with energy like always. Looking around Shingo felt the temperature drop noticeably and that there was very little light there. "How deep are we?" When it came to matters of the sea, Shingo was trully a novice, but as a small school of weird fish went past the ship the boxer smiled. "Lunch time!" Flexing his arms he got ready to unleash a flurry of punches and get some food. Of course he had no idea about the outside pressure, or the small matter of limited air supply.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 4, 2011)

Beating the chainsaw golem was going to be harder than Jun initially thought. She could literally run circles around it, but whenever she tried to get closed it blocked her attacks with its bladed arms. 

"Razor Gust!" She swung her arms in the air, unleashing blades of wind that harmlessly bounced off the golem's body. It marched implacably towards her, shrugging off a second barrage of razor gusts with its sheer bulk. The golem slashed at Jun with its right arm, forcing her to roll to her left side. Just as she did the golem's left arm was brought down on top of her, forcing Jun to block with an attack of her own. 

"Weasel Bite!" Her sleeved blades met the golem's arm, blocking the attack but causing one of her sleeves to be tangled around the golem's arm. She deemed it useless, and so she quickly discarded her left sleeve just as the golem attempted to saw her head off with its other arm. 

Jun managed to roll out of the way, but she didn't get out of that unscathed. There were gashes in her arm from when she blocked the golem's attack, and she only had use of one of her sleeved whips. The golem was in the same state though, as its other saw arm ceased to function due to her sleeved whips tangled around it. 

The golem marched implacably towards Jun once more, but she wasn't going to try to evade it anymore. Jun's heart was pumping fast as adrenaline surged into her body, while the pain in her arm throbbed almost rhythmically with the whirring of the golem's other arm. 

She hasn't felt this alive since she fought the gunslinger in Shinpou. 

"Barrel Fangs!" She met the golem's advance by jumping in mid-air and tangling her other sleeve in the golem's remaining arm. Her feet touched the golem's chest, and just as she was about to fall she drove a knife down the golem's neck with both hands and pried the creature's head open. The golem staggered back and flailed around in an attempt to dislodge Jun, but it was too late. She grabbed a portion of the golem's parchment and ripped it out. 


Atlas Doll Prima felt Secundus' demise. The loss of the most combat-capable Atlas Doll was a blow to the Temple-fortress' forces. 15 more Atlas Dolls have awoken since Secundus had gone to battle however, but these enemies were persistent. It had no choice but to join in the battle as well.

"DEFILERS WILL BE NEUTRALIZED." It roared.


----------



## Eternity (May 4, 2011)

*Art Jurei - Beginning of Grand Line*

Before the fightning startet, Art made a picture of the wheel of the marine ship. As he finished it, he took out his dry brush and started making circular movements around the wheel on his canvis. 

"Picture picture with thy form, show me what thy art is." he said. As the words was spoken, the wheel on his canvis startet turning. To be sure it worked well enough in real life, he turned it many times.
"Picture picture with thy form, sell your soul and be invoked."
Suddenly the marine ship started turning. As they where busy with that, Art took out another pre-made picture. This one was of a barrel and parts of the  boat. He used the dry brush to  move the barrel in the picture out towards the side of the boat. As he have to invoke it before it happens, he could climb into the barrel. He brought with him a couple of empty canvases and climbed into the barrel.

As the fighting begun, he whispered "Picture picture hidden inside, fly into the fray and invoke thy life." 
The barrel flew into the deck of the marine boat, hitting some other barrels.

When the fighting stopped, the marines stacked the barrels back, without noticing that they now hade one extra barrel.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 4, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The Devil King trained his eyes on the loud mouthed newcomer with an annoyed glare, "Walk as slow as you want, your death is inevitable..."
> 
> It seemed that it was this idiot that was responsible for his flag's vanishing, perhaps a devil fruit, "Feel free to keep my flag," the others look at him slowly, surprised looks on each of their faces, "I'll simply replace it with the skin of the fool that tried to defy me."
> 
> ...



Lucio didn't like this one bit. He was forced to fight innocent citizens that were blackmailed into joining this demon's crew by fear. The XMS took care not to harm the brainwashed citizens too bad. "You coward!" Lucio yelled at the Doodoo King as he continued to put down the fodder pirates. "My Grandma has more balls than you, and she's a woman!"

Suddenly, the weirdo raises his staff and slams it into the groud, causing geysers of fire to erupt from the ground. Lucio had to think fast or they'd all be in trouble. As a Marine, his main duty is to protect innocent citizens. 

"Everyone touch me!!!" Lucio called out. Everyone gave the Lt. Commander a bewildered stare. "IF YOU DON'T WANNA DIE, TOUCH ME!!!!!!!" Lucio called out again desperately. Everyone complied.

*"PHASE!"* Lucio exclaimed. Suddenly, the pillars of fire rose from the ground and to everyone's surprise, even Dante's. went completely through their bodies. 

"Devil fruit user." Dante scowled.

"Get out of here!!!" Lucio commanded to the citizens.

_"But Lord Dante will kill us!"
"We can't escape from him!"
"He'll find us!"
"That man is the devil!!!"_

"I'M THE DAMN DEVIL!!!!!" Lucio said as he raised his sword, _Ginbi,_ in a threatning manner. Now leave before I chop your heads off!" This was obviously a play on what Dante had done. If he could scare them into obeying him, why couldn't Lucio? The citizens took the bait and scurried out of the area.

"Now, for you!" Lucio said as he charged towards Dante with his sword at the ready. "Dante 'Doodoo King' Masters, you're under arrest!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 4, 2011)

*The Calm Belt...*
Tengu was faced with two paths, join this fishman as his lackey, or face certain death. As usual he chose to forge his own path. Tengu calmly titled his blindfolded face up towards Neptune. He could feel the stares of both Marina and Ragnos at his back, eager to hear Tengu's response. 

"My answer to you is the same answer I gave to your flunky, just before I sliced his belly open. The only way I'll join your organization is if you make me the leader."   

Neptune let loose a booming laugh that filled the stone chamber. Ragnos quickly joined in, but Marina remained quiet, her brow furrowed. "You are a funny one human. Do you even have any idea who the leader of the Makaosu is? Even I am but a servant to that great man." 

Tengu shrugged. He didn't particularly care who their leader was. His goal was to become the strongest swordsman in the world, which meant he'd have to be way stronger then any two bit criminal mastermind. "That's my offer. Take it or leave it. 

Before he could even react, Tengu was lifted up into the air by his throat. Neptune's webbed right hand wrapped around his neck tightly. Tengu gasped for air. He cocked his right fist back and cracked Neptune across the jaw. "Ow!" It felt like punching an iron door. Neptune shook his head with disappointment. "What a pity, you had so much potential."

Ragnos jumped up and down excitedly. "Does this mean I get the top spot boss?" he asked eagerly. 

Neptune nodded at his fellow fishman. "Yes, right after I snap this filth's neck." 

*"BLINDING MIST!"*  

Suddenly Tengu spewed a black vapor out of his mouth that enveloped Neptune's face. The fishman snarled with rage as the black cloud began to sizzle against his face. Neptune reflexively flung him away. Tengu  was sent sprawling across the floor. Ragnos charged him, and swung at Tengu with his own buster sword. "HOW DARE YOU?!" Tengu flipped back to his feet and snapped a kick into Ragnos' face. The tiger shark fishman staggered backwards off balance. Tengu slapped the buster sword out of his grip and then foot swept him to the stone floor. He needed to move quick before Neptune regained his sight. 

Tengu grabbed up the buster sword. "GET HIM!!" Neptune roared, still clawing at his eyes.  Ragnos leaped in front of the exit, and gnashed his shark teeth menacingly. "You're not leaving here alive blind man!"  Marina charged him from the side and slashed at him with dagger. Tengu sidestepped the slash. He grabbed her arm and twisted the knife out of her grip. Marina responded with a sharp elbow to the gut, and slipped out of his grasp. "Must I do everything myself!" Neptune exclaimed, still half blinded, but seething with rage. He threw a wild punch in Tengu's direction. 

*"Hundred Brick Fist!"* 

"No wait Neptune-sama!" Marina screamed 

"Holy shi-!" 

Tengu spun around and shielded Marina, just as a giant shockwave blew them both through the stone wall of the temple. They went flying through the jungle clearing, and crashed amidst a heap of stone debris. Tengu coughed up blood, and clutched his midsection in pain. He had never been hit with anything that potent before. Marina seemed to be in even worse condition, and was out cold. Neptune's roar echoed from within the stone temple. Tengu staggered to his feet with a dazed expression. Without even thinking he scooped up Marina over his shoulder, and ran as he fast as he could for the coastline.


----------



## Palpatine (May 5, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*

Ten remained completely calm during the whole ordeal. She didn't exactly have to breathe, and she had the ability to sustain herself in heavy water pressure. Aside from Sandrei, the others however, were in trouble. 

Dapper ran about the ship in a panic, and eventually clutched Ten's leg, seeing how Hawkins had done the same with her other one. 

As the ship stabilized, it was suddenly wrapped in a giant bubble as it hit the sea floor. The bubble kept the ship was being damaged. Dapper waddled over to the side of the ship, eyeing all the different types of fish swimming around the bubble. 

Ten quickly grabbed Shingo by the shoulder before he could leap out at a school of fish. "Stop, you'll die." Ten calmly tossed Shingo aside and turned around the see something in the distance. "What's that?" The object rapidly got closer. It could be made out as a large dark oddly shaped submarine. "Oh hell!" 

Several compartments at the head of the submarine suddenly opened up, and a small group of people (most of them wearing the same shirt and orange scarf) swam out, with most of their bodies covered in large bubbles. The exceptions being the two fishmen up in front. "Now!" Griso shouted as he and the others passed through the bubble, and dropped to the deck of the ship. Griso quickly leaped on top of Rose. "What the h-" He slapped a pair of seastone handcuffs on her and pulled her to her feet. "Now you're gonna get yours, scum!" 

"Shoo, start the engines, get the sub moving!" Griso ran over to the other side of the deck, as the submarine started up. Griso made his way to the edge of the ship and was about to make a clean getaway when he stumbled over Dapper's hand bag, falling forward and hitting his head on the railing of the ship. "Dah! Dammit!" He dropped Rose onto the deck, as the others boarded the submarine and it shot off into the distance.

Griso layed on the deck, clutching his head in pain. "Ow crap, my head. I think it might be bleed-" Griso suddenly realized where he was. He hopped up to his feet and looked around, not seeing any of his crewmates. He gulped and turned around, seeing the Phoenix Pirates. His eyes bulged out and his jaw dropped. "Oh shit!"

*Back in the Orange Alliance's submarine, the Buster...*

"Alright, sir, ready for orders. What should we do with the girl?" Lubs looked around as he entered the main control room. Shoo turned around, seeing the small kidnapping group, but didn't see Griso anywhere.

"Hm? What's the matter Flat?" Lubs turned around and faced the group, not seeing Griso either. "Griso? Where'd ya go? Griso.....uh oh."


----------



## Eternity (May 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Art Jurei - Beginning of Grand Line*
> 
> Before the fightning startet, Art made a picture of the wheel of the marine ship. As he finished it, he took out his dry brush and started making circular movements around the wheel on his canvis.
> 
> ...


 

*Lt. Mars Duran - Beginning of Grand Line*
_*
"Search the sinking ship one more time, dive underwater, search this ship! I do not want this person to run away!"*_ Mars exclaimed, sending his marines to do one thing. Finding the man with colourful attire.

As the hours went by, they still couldn't find him. His anger was apparent. He wanted this man captured. Now.

_*"Officer! Write a report to the others."*_

_Branch: The Planet Protectors_

_Mission: Protect the stretch between the knockup stream and Rumboar Island._

_Status: One new pirate ship terminated. 2.000.000 beri of total bounty. One individual is missing, presumed alive._

_Actions: Put up a wanted poster for this individual. Information is slim. He green undershirt, orange overshirt with autuum decorations, blue pants and wooden zori. He has black hair, not to long, and purple eyes. Can be seen with painting equipment._

_Requested bounty: 200.000 beri._


_*"We return to Rumboar!"*_


_
(OOC: He does not know that Art has a bounty, but the ones that control the bounties know that he has a small bounty.)_​


----------



## Furious George (May 5, 2011)

*The Red Kingdom, formally The Castle Fortress...*



Nicodemus said:


> *Cipher Pirates*
> 
> Kent shook hands with the large bald man he had left in charge of The Castle. "I will not let you down, your grace," he said in a solemn voice, hefting a large chain over his shoulder. "If any seek to take this place from you, I will crush them with these chains that used to bind me."
> 
> ...



Roy sat on a bench in the lobby area on the ground levels of the fortress, "bleeding out", so to speak, while contemplating his victory.

_I fight only as I was trained, Your Majesty.... 
There is no reason to insult the fighting style of MY people...​_
"So then that Prison Guard was trained by his own people to fight in an unMANly way? No, maybe it is not as simple as I am trying to make it..."

"Man-King. The King of The Red Kingdom summons you!" 

Rou raised his head and abandoned his thoughts. He had a feeling he already met this King... 

A few minutes of staircase-scaling later and The Man-King stood before his liberator. Just as he suspected. 

After the introduction Kent extended his hand to Roy... and Roy grinned from ear-to-ear...  before picking Kent The Red up and embracing him in a monstrous bear-hug. 

Roy's booming voice drowned out the sound of joints snapping out of place.

"BAH! It is an insult among men to merely shake hands on the day of triumph! I hold you both comrade and brother, Kent the Red! Just as expected you have survived your fight as well! I must say you have a most curious power about you... Kent the Red?" 

Roy separated the embrace to see that Kent was purple from lack of oxygen. "OH!" Roy quickly released the bear-hug and dropped Kent to the floor. The young man crumpled to the floor with his body contorted in all kinds of creative folds and bends. 

"THE MAN-KING BROKE OUR KING! ITS A DECELERATION OF WAR!" The inmates hollered in violence. 

"No no! Its nothing like that!" The Man-King raised his hands in submission with a sweat drop. "I will fix him! Just wait!" 

After a few gentle bends and twist performed with the care of a manly chiropractor, Kent was back on his feet and for the most part fine. With a few deep breaths the color came back to his skin. 

"It seems as though I over-did it. Men are so tiny here." Man-King scratched the back of his neck in embarrassment. 

"That was definitely... different". Kent sweatdropped. "Anyways, what do you say Roy? I could really use you."

"Of course I will accompany you. You freed me from this place after all.. and I am sure that these "marines" will continue to pursue me from this point on no matter what path I choose. Right?"

Kent nodded. 

"Then you can count on my ax!" 

Roy smiled.... before suddenly and sharply turning grim and grave.

"But know this, Kent the Red... I have my own quest to fulfill. When I find the answers I am looking for I will leave your "crew" as you call it, hopefully with our friendship not the least bit tarnished. Do you accept my terms, friend?"


----------



## Noitora (May 5, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates*

*Melayne Syther*​
The doctor did not stay and argue, while her attention upon the Captain was useful to keep him alive longer his wounds were clearly dangerous and he was no deaths door. However she was not about to let this fool of a man die in a place like this. The graceful woman climbed onto the moose with the assistance of Nicholas with Takashi already lying behind her upon the beast. Melayne offered a small nod in the direction of the Captain, as well as a calm reassuring smile.
“He will be fine.” With that she buckled the sides of the massive moose and belted off into the forest. With the massive trees and plant life whipping past her she charged forward, her fingers wrapped into the fur of the moose’s back and cool gaze narrowed ahead. The moose powered forward without stopping as if it knew the seriousness of the journey. 

Eventually she reached the massive wall and gateway leading back to the town. As she came closer and closer, she noticed the gates remained closed. Her brow lowered somewhat, it must of been due to the fact all they could see was a beast heading towards the gate from the wall. The woman flickered her eyes back to Takashi behind her. He would not last much longer; being stuck at the gate trying to get through while only she carried him could be fatal. The doctor placed her hand the side of the moose’s neck as she leant forwards.
“Knock up a tree and charge it towards the gate when I say.” The moose, somehow understanding human speech grumbled and rammed into a nearby tree, one smaller in size so it would be easier to knock up. The tree was ripped from the earth and fell leaning on the antlers, a branch within reach of Melaynes fingertips. The slender woman leant forward and gripped from the branches, whispering softly.
“Douteki Douteki no Second” After a few moments of charging the energy into the tree she slumped over the moose’s head as she felt drained.
“Now...” Upon the command the massive beast used its’ head to throw the tree into the huge gate before them. As the wood connected with the metal it suddenly exploded in a giant kinetic explosion, sending the doors plummeting open and falling apart.
“Go...” She whispered again. The large beast charged through the gateway, leaving the people on the other side fleeing in shock. The moose followed Melaynes direction as they made their way towards the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 5, 2011)

*Syren Island/The East Blue...*
Jessie back flipped as Kana launched a kick at her face. Jessie landed in a crouched position and prepared to launch herself at the nimble secretary, but then Kana's sister, Alva, appeared off to the side, a brave of throwing knives in her right hand. 

"You've caused more then enough trouble Miss Roseo!" Alva exclaimed, before whipping the throwing knives at Jessie. 

Jessie rolled away, barely avoiding the hail of knives. She took her attention off of Kana however, a mistake. Kana flipped over Jessie and drilled her in the midsection with a flying kick. Jessie stumbled backwards but managed to regain her footing. "Two on one? Now that's no fair," she remarked sarcastically. 

"Double the action..." 

...double the fun!" 

The sisters replied, without missing a beat. They both cackled with laughter, then began to move in on Jessie from the left and right. Jessie grinned at them. "Double the action huh?" She slapped her hands. *"Clone Clone Expel!"* Her body shimmered rapidly, causing both sisters to stop short. J2 melted out of Jessie's body. Jessie  locked eyes with the clone, and high fived her.  

"Double the fun," Jessie declared. 

*The Phoenix Pirates: 20,000 Leagues under the sea...*
For someone who had just been kidnapped, Rose seemed to be taking it rather well. She stared inquisitively at her new surroundings, some kind of underwater ship. It reminded her of the revolutionaries submarine, only this one was a lot more junky looking. Rose turned towards her captors. Two of them were fish guys, just like Sandrei. She wondered if they were related, but then that question only made her wonder how fish people had babies. "Your friend got left behind. Don't worry he'll be safe with my crew."  Rose said. 

Rose popped up to her feet, and began to explore the ship, oblivious to her would be captors. "So where's the kitchen? Hmm...this ship looks pretty beat up...and it smells funny. Can it go to the moon?" Rose turned and stared at them with a dreamy expression, sparkles appearing in her eyes. "Pleeeease tell me it can go to the moon!"   She stared at her cuffs, which her made feel a bit sluggish. "Oh yeah, could you take these off now? I promise I won't wallop ya," she said with an innocent smile, a lie if there ever was one. 

_Back on the Phoenix Dawn..._
As soon as it became apparent that they weren't going to suffer a gruesome underwater death, Hawkins quickly retracted his death grip from Ten's legs, pretending as if it had never happened. He could only stare in utter shock as a group of fishmen appeared from a submarine and took off with Rose, leaving behind their very own comrade. 

"I knew I saw another boat caught up in the stream!" he exclaimed. Hawkins narrowed his eyes at the fishman who had been left behind. "You guys must be like the worst kidnappers ever."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 5, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> Lucio didn't like this one bit. He was forced to fight innocent citizens that were blackmailed into joining this demon's crew by fear. The XMS took care not to harm the brainwashed citizens too bad. "You coward!" Lucio yelled at the Doodoo King as he continued to put down the fodder pirates. "My Grandma has more balls than you, and she's a woman!"
> 
> Suddenly, the weirdo raises his staff and slams it into the groud, causing geysers of fire to erupt from the ground. Lucio had to think fast or they'd all be in trouble. As a Marine, his main duty is to protect innocent citizens.
> 
> ...



Dante raises his weapon and catches Lucio's blade in between two of the prongs, "It's Devil King peon," he says, taking a deep breath, *"Hell Fire!"* he spews out a wave of flames that engulfs the marine.

"Phase!" he quickly turns himself intangible in time to protect himself from the attack, "Is that all that your fruit allows you to do? Run away from fights?" 

"Well that's why I have this baby," he says, drawing Ginbi, *"Lunar Technique: First Quarter Strike!"* he dashes forward and slashes. Dante raises his weapon to block but the force from the attack sends him spinning back.

Lucio goes to attack the Devil King while his back is exposed but he quickly shouts, *"Flames of Hell!"* and a geyser forms in between the two, protecting him from the attack.

*"Hell Hounds!"* he raises his hand and opens a few portals that release 6 demonic dogs, fangs baring. They charge forward and get Lucio on his defense.

"Time to get serious," he says, clenching his fist, his skin turning into its leathery red form, small black horns bursting from his forehead and a spaded tail from his back. Finally a pair of red bat wings with black outlines from his back and shoots into the air just above the surrounded Lucio.

The Devil King clenches his fist, a crazed red aura with a hint of black within it forming around it, growing larger and larger, *"Hell Blast!"* he unleashes a powerful blast from his fist upon the marine.

*Atlas Pirates...* 

The crew had left Gluttony behind and after a few days of sailing, "I'm baaaaack!" Drake shouts, dancing around the ship with Kong, swinging the monkey around by his paws.

"Incredible..." Henry says, rubbing his chin as he observes his Captain, "You were still recovering from the poison and accumulated more damage from the fight with that mountain."

"It was actually some guy, why would I fight a mountain," he points out before continuing to bounce around, "Yes...My mistake," he says with a roll of his eyes, "You also used all three of the adrenaline forumulas I gave you and yet you're still back on your feet in three days...I simply can't figure you out Atlas D. Drake," he draws his pen and pad and begins to scribble, "But that doesn't mean I'll stop trying..."

As Drake continued to bounce around he felt a strong gust pick up. The gale got stronger and stronger until it finally began to blow the Captain off his feet, "Oi! Kong!" the monkey turns into a large ball and chain that Drake holds onto. The weight lowers them back onto the deck.

"Whoa, whoa, whoa!" Van shouts, getting blown right out of the crows nest, "Nirra!"

Amazon leaps from the deck of the ship and grabs hold of the sniper, "Catch this!" Edward shouts, throwing a grappling hook at the two, the amazon catching on.

"Everyone in the ship!" he shouts as the storm continues to get worse and worse. The shipwright reels in the two, his weight being just enough to keep him from being blown away. The others struggle to get through the doors but finally reach their destination.

"Ok, Edward, hook me up to Gaia, I'm getting us out of here," the muscle covered man rushes after his Captain and hooks him up to the pipes.

*"Here we go!"* he begins pouring yellow aura out of his hands and feet and through the tubes linked to the ship. _The Gaia_ begins to raise off the ground, it does its best to struggle against the mighty winds but Drake is soon over powered.

The wind forces the yellow aura back through the pipes, it bursts out of Drake's end and sends him crashing back into the wall. The crew flip and fall as the wind carries their ship far into the distance of the mysterious Grand Line.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 5, 2011)

The main chamber was huge. Many golems still lay dormant, but a hunched golem was doing its best to wake them up. A hulking golem with 4 arms was marching towards Rek's group, and as it passed through the other golems more of them began to wake up. 

"Take that one down." Rek ordered, pointing at the large golem. "That one's their leader"

"How do you know?" Tizona El Rey asked.

"It's the biggest one and the other golems wake up when it's near it."

Tizona El Rey nodded and ran towards the large golem, tackling it with full force. It buckled, but did not fall. The large golem wrapped Tizona El Rey in its arms and slowly crushed the life out of him. 

More golems began to wake up. They marched towards the rest of Rek's force in numbers they couldn't take on. Only one course of action presented itself to Rek that would lead to survival, and that was to disappear. The rest of the force panicked, with a few of them running away. 

Rek was still there of course, people just couldn't notice him due to his powers. He sneaked up behind the large golem and lodged a few bombs in its waste. When Rek was far enough he detonated the bombs, causing the large golem to fall to the ground. Tizona El Rey took advantage of this and ripped through the thing's head with all his might, ignoring the great pain he felt in his ribs. He yanked out the leader golem's Words, causing the golem to loosen its hold. The other golems began to slow down, eventually stopping. The leader golem ceased moving last, letting go of Tizona El Rey as the light in its eyes disappeared.

"Huh. So anticlimactic." Rek said next to Tizona El Rey. He used up all his bombs in that attack, so if there were any more enemies all Rek could do now was sneak away, which he would definitely do.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (May 5, 2011)

Shin Yagami (Some time ago) Zanbar island

The scene was rather amusing, with Drake taking off to "Bust a mountain".... He wasn't that up to speed with the English slang so he had no idea what he meant by that but Shin figured he'd just head along further. He'd probably run into that guy again later, maybe before that he could finally get a decent workout done before that time.

Hoisting his trunk up again, ready to move when that eerie feeling crept up again, though this time far stronger than before. A fierce growl was his only warning to an attack, with Shin just barely able to safely throw his trunk to the side and raise a defence in the form of drawin the batterered and worn down katana he carried with him.

A steel cry sprang from the blade as it collided into another katana, with Shin off-balance and disadvantaged, the Nihonese kid was knocked down but was skilled enough to both evade the follow up strike and roll back on his feet again in one move.

"Nani?"Shin raised an eyebrow as he eyed his attacker, an 8 feet tall tiger brandishing a katana. "Well.....That's just ridiculous."He sighed, he had hoped to get into a serious fight, but this....This he couldn't take serious. 

"Alright, Mr. Whiskers."Shin said."It's impressive you've managed to get a katana in your paws, but how about you put it down and I'll see if I can find you a nice tuna."As he eyed the size of the tiger, He added."A real big tuna."

"How dare you disrespect my like that."This surprised Shin even more.

"You can talk?"Shin managed to bring out before Leo attacked him again.

------------------

Right now onboard the Gaia

Below, stowed away and resting on several sacks of potatoes, Shin was recovering from his battle. He had patched himself up before he climbed about the ship some time before, and while searching for a medical bay or whatever his lack of a directional sense eventually landed him here. 

In the state he was in, he eventually settled on crashing there, and as of now. No one had discovered this improvised hospital bed of his.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2011)

*The Calm Belt...*
Tengu raced through the jungle, backtracking to where his wannabe kidnappers had anchored their boat. He felt a sharp twinge in his side, and grimaced slightly as he shifted the unconscious Marina to his other shoulder. His ribs were busted, and his breath came in ragged gasps. "So much for getting to the Grand Line," Tengu huffed. 

Suddenly a voice howled from within the jungle, that of the crazed Fishman, Ragnos. "There's no where to run Blind Demon!" 

Tengu breathed a sigh of relief as he emerged out of the jungle, and onto the rocky coastline. The stark absence of any wind or waves, however,  reminded him that he was still stuck in the Calm Belt. Out of the frying pan and into the fire, he thought to himself with a sigh. He made a beeline for the boat that the two makaosu agents had used to get here. It was a black hulled boat, with no visible sails or markings. Tengu wondered just how the hell he was going to get that thing to move in the Calm Belt. As he sloshed through the water, then leaped to the deck, Marina stirred over his shoulder. Tengu sat her up against the railing. 

"Hey are you awake?" 

Marina slowly opened her eyes. "Ugh...what happened?" she groaned in  dazed voice. Then she noticed Tengu for the first time. "YOU!!!" *BABLAM!* Tengu staggered backwards from her punch. Marina popped back to her feet, staring daggers at him. "What do you think you're doing?!"  She looked around the boat with a questioning expresion. "Where's Neptune-sama and Ragnos? WHY AREN'T YOU DEAD YET?!" 

"Uh..."

*"BLIND DEMON!!!" *

Ragnos appeared out of the jungle, his face twisting into anger as he saw Tengu trying to escape. "There will be on escape for you Tengu!" The tiger shark fishman charged across the rocky shore, and dove headfirst into the still water. Tengu leaned over the railing, cocking his head to the side, trying to hone in the fishman. "Not good!" A violent impact shook the boat, causing the deck to shudder. He turned towards Marina. "Quick how do you get this boat moving? There's no sails?" 

Marina hesitated as the boat shook again. "This can't be..." she muttered. She ran towards the railing and shouted into the water. "Ragnos what the hell are you doing?! I'm still on this boat!"   Ragnos resurfaced up to his waist. He flashed her a smirk, showing off his gleaming shark teeth. "Sorry Marina, but Neptune ordered me to take you out as well. He can't have weaklings like you giving him a bad name."  Marina staggered back a few steps, as if struck by an invisible punch. The shell shocked expression on her face said it all. "But....but...Neptune-sama would never do that...I've worked for him my whole life..."

"It's just business," Ragnos grabbed up a handful of water and flung it at her with bullet like velocity. *"Fishman Art: Hydro Bullet!" * Marina stood frozen, with a wide eyed face, as the bullet shaped water projectiles flew at her. Tengu appeared beside her, and  blocked the water bullets with the flat of his buster sword. Marina turned towards Tengu with a shocked face. "Why?" 

"Now will you help me get out of here?" he asked her emphatically.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 6, 2011)

It was finally over. Though underwhelming, Rek was extremely relieved that undying golems would no longer be trying to kill him. Now he had to worry about preventing the angry injured oharan scientist with the fishman bodyguard and the old bitter archaeologist with his connections to the WG from killing each other over who gets credit for the astonishing discovery of the "Living Statues of Hookberg".

"It was found in OUR side of the ruin!" argued Coza Bianca of the oharans.

"My team found the site FIRST!" retorted chief archaeologist Blict of the WG team. 

Sitting on top of the fallen leader golem was Rek Du Mortis and his bodyguard Jun Fei Qin. Both of them were watching the exchange while the remnants of both teams waited for the opportunity to begin wrapping the statues in protective cloth and transport them back to Ohara or the nearest WG-sponsored university. 

"An intervention will be necessary." Jun stated.

"Ugh, I was hoping to avoid mediating between these two."

"Your purpose here is what you say. "

"Yes I suppose you're right." He dusted off his pants and stood up. "You'd best get yourself patched up as soon as possible by the way. A crippled guardian is most inefficient after all."

"Understood. A raise is requested." She said, mildly surprising Rek.

"We'll negotiate prices later." Rek said quickly. "Let's just hope you won't be as pricy as my dear Annie was."

When he reached the two arguing archaeologists they were practically at each other's throats. Time to work that Du Mortis magic.

"My dear lady Bianca, and good sir Blict, please cease this arguing!" Rek said with a stern voice. "You've both contributed a lot to this expedition, especially during its final stages." He grinned widely. "As a result, I shall say to my superiors that both sides deserve equal credit in this great discovery! For now, I  request that we focus on more important matters, like transporting samples of these golems in our ships as well as helping our injured."

That seemed to shut both of them up, although now they were glaring at Rek instead of each other. Later that day he gave both of them concessions in secret, namely giving Coza Bianca the golems Atlas Dolls Prima and Secundus(the proper terms for these golems was later found by Rek in one of the tomes the WG team handed to him), while giving Blict most of the credit. Both parties were content with what Rek gave them. 

A day after clean-up ended both teams began work on opening the Vault in the main chamber. It was just as anticlimactic as the victory over Atlas Doll Prima. Aside from a few tomes detailing sacred temple rites and how to maintain the Atlas Dolls, there was nothing really of worth. Oh, and there was that giant roll of paper protected by a beautiful glass canister. Both factions were already arguing who was going to keep it, and at this Rek decided not to intervene. 

All in all the ending to this adventure was quite lukewarm for Rek. Jun thought it was fine though since she apparently enjoyed beating Atlas Doll Secundus, but that sounded uninteresting to Rek though. 

What was interesting though was that Fiel Ingcabnet, the Du Mortis family's pirate-accountant arrived to fetch Rek and Jun. Rek didn't think he was the kind to do stuff like that, to be honest.

"Huh. Well at least this was unexpected." Rek said as he saw Fiel's ship dock outside Hookberg Deep. "This can either be a good thing or a bad thing." 

Something flew out of Fiel's ship and approached Rek. When it got close both Rek and Jun were lifted off their feet. 

"Hey there, Cooousin! Grandma said you had to take me around everywhere ooor else she'll make you go back hooome!"

"A further raise is requested." Jun said stoically.

"Cousin Decapita." Rek sighed. "Yes, definitely bad thing."


----------



## Palpatine (May 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Syren Island/The East Blue...*
> Jessie back flipped as Kana launched a kick at her face. Jessie landed in a crouched position and prepared to launch herself at the nimble secretary, but then Kana's sister, Alva, appeared off to the side, a brave of throwing knives in her right hand.
> 
> "You've caused more then enough trouble Miss Roseo!" Alva exclaimed, before whipping the throwing knives at Jessie.
> ...



*On the Buster...*

"Okay." Lubs went to unlock her cuffs. "Oi, no Lubs, wait 'till Griso gets back, yeh!" The small mermaid in the fishbowl shouted as she poked her head out of the water. Rose's eyes lit up when she saw the mermaid in the bowl. "A...A mermaid!"

*Mo
Pond Smelt Mermaid*

"Oi, yeh, dats right! My name is Mo. I'll introduce everyone." Mo was surprisingly kind to the "prisoner". She pointed over at Lubs. "That's Lubs there. You met him." She then pointed over at the winged man, Shoo Flat, who stayed silent. "That's Shoo Flat. He doesn't talk much, but he's nice. And then there's-" 

"Dammit, can't a guy get some sleep?" Another man with short white hair came bursting into the room. "Oh, Shinsou-san." Shinsou turned and eyed Rose. He gulped, recognizing her right away. "Ah! Amelia! You got captured?"

*On the Phoenix Dawn...*

"Stay back! Don't be fooled by my lack of stature. I can kick your ass if you don't leave me be!" Griso struck an awkward karate-like pose. "Who are you, sir?" Dapper asked as he pulled his bag off the deck. Griso turned to the owl with a frown."I'm famous, bub! I'm the next leader of the Revolutionary Army. I'm Don Griso."

"Hm, I've never heard of you." The words were like a knife to Griso, who stumbled back onto the deck. "You stupid..." 

"What an irritating little man you are," Ursla said with her arms crossed. Griso turned around to see Ursla, his lip quivering. "B-B-B....Beautiful." Griso got back to her feet, and approached Ursla. "Hello pretty lady. Have you ever thought about partnering up with a real man?" Ursla narrowed her eyes at Griso. "Let me know if you find one."

"So cruel! I...I like that!" Griso was suddenly hit in the back of the head by one of Dapper's books. "Don't stare at a lady like that, you perverted creep!"


----------



## Noitora (May 6, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Under the Sea*

*Sandrei*










​
It was success. Rose was able to coat the ship in one of her bubbles and they were saved from almost total destruction. The massive Fishman smirked as he released his hold on the mast and straightened upright. Most of the crew seemed to enjoy the scenery, the depths of Grand Line being quite the place. Fish danced around and above the ship, shadows moved off in the distance; possible Sea Kings. The shark threw his head back in laughter, his sharp teeth shown proudly.
*?Ha! Nicely done.?*Sandrei made his way inside, he had seen it all before on his many dives in the waters near Fishman Island. He climbed down his ladder to make sure the ships insides her holding out well, as well as his workshop. 

This moment of peace did not last however, as suddenly from the depths a submarine came towards the ship and opened up, revealling two Fishmen and a squad of humans in bubbles to protect themselves from the waters pressure and to grant them limited air. As quickly as they appeared they were upon Rose and stealing her to their ship as well as making their own escape. Sandrei popped his head out of this deck door as their leader seemed to trip while his comrades escaped with Rose. A blue blur flashed past the rest of the crew as he landed on the ships rail before catapulting forward through the bubble like a torpedo, moving through the water after the submarine with his long tail thrusting him forwards. The shark Fishman could see the metal ship off in the distance, powering through the water like a beast. He grit his teeth in annoyance as the submarine remained just out of reach. To make matters worse a shadow loomed at his back, those that were keeping to themselves before decided to investigate it seemed. Sandrei swiftly turned in the water to see a Sea King launching itself at him with its? jaws wrenched open.
*?Not now!?* Sandrei roared angrily as he raised his palm to the side and slammed it directly into the beasts line of attack.

  A few minutes later Sandrei came back into view of the Phoniex Dawn, carrying a Sea King along behind him by its? tail. His brow was hard and his sharp teeth clenched angrily. Their Captain had been stolen from right under their noses, but he would waste no time in getting it back. The Shark Fishman dropped the Sea King in front the ship, who actually appeared awake and obedient. After that he slipped back through the bubble returning t othe Phoenix Crew.
*?Couldn?t catch them, we can use the Sea King to drag the ship along though. He was a little nippy, but I taught him whats what. Now, lets? tie this joker up and get some answers.? *The tall Fishman left them to Don, while he began securing the Sea King to the front of the ship.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *On the Buster...*
> 
> "Okay." Lubs went to unlock her cuffs. "Oi, no Lubs, wait 'till Griso gets back, yeh!" The small mermaid in the fishbowl shouted as she poked her head out of the water. Rose's eyes lit up when she saw the mermaid in the bowl. "A...A mermaid!"
> 
> ...



Rose looked Mo and up down curiously, brimming with excitement over meeting her first mermaid. Rose of course had one burning question that she just had to have answered. "Um...so how do you poop?" 

Mo looked at Rose queerly, but before she could respond, a white haired man appeared. He looked at Rose in shock, then called her Amelia. Rose turned towards him, scratching her head in puzzlement. "Amy?"  A swirling thought bubble appeared over Rose's head, . They both indeed looked very similar. Though Amy was obviously the elder of the two, taller, and by most accounts prettier. 

Rose guffawed loudly. "I'm not Amy. She's a big time Marine..." Rose paused and thought it over. It had been a year since she had last seen her sister. Their parting hadn't been under the best of circumstances, but Rose still loved her, and wanted nothing more then to see Amy again.  "I guess she must be an Admiral by now, or some kind of big muckity muck. My sis was always awesome like that."    Rose walked up to the man and pointed at herself, beaming proudly. "I'm Rose, Phoenix D. Rose, captain of the best pirate crew around, and future Pirate Queen!"  

Without warning she bolted towards Mo and grabbed her by the shoulders. "So would you like to join my crew? We're going to the mooooon!" Rose giggled, as visions formed in her head, of Mo swimming in space with a giant bubble over her head. She was still curious as to how a mermaid pooped however. 

*The East Blue, Peach Island...*
Phoenix D. Roy sat at the kitchen table, nursing his black eye with an ice cold beer. He grinned sheepishly at the old woman who sat across from him, as if he were eight years old all over again. Ana Armstrong was almost 90 years old, and had raised over two generations of Armstrong's, plus one wild eyed boy with a D for a middle initial. 

"You've still got quite a right hook, Mama Armstrong,"  Roy told her. 

Ana jabbed the tip of her cane at him. "You're lucky I didn't put you over my knee and spank ya. Ya no good hoopelhead!" 

Roy chuckled. It was good to see that some things never changed, even though some things clearly had. He gestured at the empty kitchen. "This house feels empty. Where is everybody? Where's my little girl?" 

"Are you telling me that you don't know what's become of little Rose? Don't ya read the newspapers boy?" 

Roy stared back at her with a blank expression. 

"Still as dumb as rocks I see..." Ana shambled towards a drawer, and began to rummage around though a thick stack of papers. "Everyone is gone. Aaron and his family moved to G12. Archer never had kids of course, a miracle that is. Little Amelia joined the Marines of course." 

"She did?" 

"Aye, like father like daughter." 

Roy smiled. "Her father would be proud." 

Ana produced a folded up bounty poster from the drawer. "And speaking of daughters becoming just like their fathers..." She unfolded the poster and laid it flat on the table. Roy's eyes went wide as he saw the grinning face. 

*Phoenix D. Rose
34,000,000*

Roy let loose a booming laugh that filled the entire house. "That's my girl!" 

Ana raised her cane. "This isn't something to laugh about ya nitwit!" 

*BLAM!*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 6, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Hawkins stared wide eyed as Sandei arrived with a large Sea King in tow. Somehow the fishman had managed to tame the feral creature, turning it nto a glorified housebroken pet. Hawkins shook his head with a look of disbelief. "These people aren't normal..." he muttered to himself, but then again neither was he.  

As Sandrei went about securing the Sea King to the bow of the ship, Hawkins turned his attention onto Griso. He unfurled his dragonhide whip, and cracked it sharply against the deck. Griso flinched visibly at the loud whipcrack sound. "No more games my friend.." Hawkins said, as he flung the whip tightly around Griso's upper body, restricting his movement. 

"It's obvious you were after our captain. Why would a band of wannabe revolutionaries like you be so interested in her?"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 7, 2011)

Geminas Island, Home to a loose confederation of city-states known as the Geminas League. The people of this country are famous for the beauty of their metal and stone craft, especially their jewelers.

Rek had no intention of going to Geminas. Sure, he was planning on selling some fake copies of the Shinpou Kingdom's royal bracelets after he's taken the real ones, but Jun ruined that opportunity when she dragged him to the family's West Blue stronghold. His cousin Decapita though, insisted that they tour the city-states of Geminas. Her love of metallurgy hasn't dimmed at all since he last met her a few years back, and she wasn't about to lose an opportunity to visit the famed jewel guild of Glitter City. They argued about it for hours, until Jun suggested that they decide it with a vote. Jun won it for Decapita, probably doing so out of spite. 

"Amazing! Look at all these shiny fruits!" Decapita said as they walked through the markets of Glitter City. 

"That's just regular fruit, dear Decapita." Rek pointed out.

"But they're sooo shiny! They're never shiny back home!"

"A solitary life lead. Pitiable" Jun commented.

"Yes, cousin. I suppose they are." Rek said, deadpan.

As they toured the many shops of Glitter City, something seemed off to Jun. She felt that there was something looming over the city, a feral, animalistic presence that put her hunter's instincts on edge. It was like a predator vaguely aware that something even higher up the food chain had taken notice of her, and it was hungry. 

"Miss Jun, are you oook? You look like someone who spilled molten lead on your foot." Said Decapita, every word truthful and sincere.

Jun quickly realized that she had been standing still for the last three minutes or so, as if in a daze. She blinked once or twice, and then her brain finally processed what she had been looking at. 

"Interesting, don't you think?" Rek said. "From what I've heard that thing just sprang up from out of nowhere overnight."

"An ugly thing. It should be slain." 

"It certainly looks out of place in a city of small shops like this one."

The thing Jun was looking at was a tower. Or perhaps a castle. A poorly-built one anyway. It was an ugly building, with asymmetrical windows and two mishapen balconies stretching out of it from one side, but it had a roof that shone like a miniature star. 

"Sooo pretty! Rek, Jun, can we go to that place?" Decapita asked.

"I advise against it. " Jun warned.

"Sorry Jun, it seems you're outvoted." Rek said, grinning. The three headed towards the building, curious to see what secrets it held.


----------



## Palpatine (May 7, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*

Griso frowned as he was held by Hawkins whip. He shook his head as Hawkins asked about their captain. "You damn fool. You don't know much about your "captain" do you? She's been lying to you. I know for a fact...." Griso struggled to reach into his pocket and nudged a small piece of paper out and onto the deck. He unfolded it so everyone could see. It was a photograph of a young red headed marine, who looked strongly like Rose. "...that she's a marine. Amelia Armstrong. See? Looks real similar huh?" Ten looked down at the photograph, narrowing her eyes. "They are not the same. I've encountered Amelia Armstrong before. Her haki has a different sensation than Rose's."

Griso's looked up at the girl with contempt in his eyes. "Who are you anyway? How the hell are you able to tell me that there's a difference when they look so much al-"

"They're siblings."

"W-what?" Griso now eyed the android withasked skeptically.

"It's as I told you. Amelia Armstrong has a younger sister. That's the captain of this ship. I've come to learn that from the Fleet Admiral himself." Griso's lip quivered as he tried to process the information. "Who...who are you guys anyway?" Griso asked as he looked up at the crew. 

*The Orange Alliance...*

"No, I gotta stay with Griso for now, yeh. He's probably lost or dead by now." Mo lowered her head into the bowl. Before Rose could respond, Shinsou suddenly spoke up again.

"Wait a second, wait a second. Sister? Amelia has a sister? I don't remember her mentioning one when I spoke with her in the marieeeee..." Shinsou barely caught himself before he spilled the beans, but it was already clear what he was saying.

"Wha...? Shinsou-san, you're a marine, yeh?" Mo turned to Shinsou with a confused look. "I...used to be, but now....I'm uhhh....well, I can't forgive them for what they did to me. That damn android turned one me and left me for dead.That damn Shell #10." Rose's raised her eyebrows at the name. "Wait, you're not talking about Ten? She's a part of my crew."

"What?! That's not possible. She can't be allied with you. #10's primary purpose is to hunt down pirates by tracking their haki. Even if you're telling the truth, she'll slaughter you and your entire crew before she sees you as an ally." Shinsou pointed to himself. "That's not the Ten I know." Rose was somewhat amused just how passionate the Shinsou seemed all of a sudden.

"Well....screw off." Shinsou stomped out of the room.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 7, 2011)

_*The Calm Belt...*_
"So now do you want to help me get out of here?" Tengu asked the Makaosu agent. 

Marina didn't respond, instead biting her lower lip with indecision. Suddenly Ragnos rammed the hull of the boat. The deck lurched sharply to the side, almost causing them to tip over. "We can't take another hit like that!" Tengu exclaimed. This seemed to snap Marina out of her daze. She cursed in frustration, before sprinting for an engine like device built into the stern of the ship. Tengu grinned. "I'll take that as yes for an answer." 

He turned his attention onto Ragnos, as the enraged fishman swam towards them like a guided torpedo. Tengu leaped to the top of the railing in a crouching position, holding his buster sword with a two handed grip. He could hear the loud roar of the engine as it hummed to life. "You have to steer this ship, while I run the engine!" Marina screamed.  

"Hello blind guy over here!" Tengu retorted. 

"The engines very fragile, I don't have the time to show you how to operate it!" 

Tengu shook his head. "Alright!" First thing was first however. Ragnos flew out of the water, riding the crest of a spiraling geyser. "It's over for you Blind Demon!" Tengu leaped from the railing, and met Ragnos in mid air. He slashed at the Tiger Shark fishman in a criss cross pattern. 

*"X Slash!"* 

Ragnos' eyes went wide as an X shaped slash formed on his chest. "Impossible!" Blood sprayed from the fishman's chest as he crashed downwards. The geyser collapsed over him, turning bright crimson as it mixed with his blood. Tengu landed on the railing. He struck a heroic pose, while turning towards Marina. "I know what you're thinking. Impressive huh?" 

"Just take the wheel you idiot!" Marina barked. "Before Neptune decides to come after us himself!!" 

Tengu ran to the wheel, with no idea of where to steer. "Yeah uh, so about that being blind thing..." 

"You didn't have much trouble finding the wheel!" 

"That's different." 

Marina didn't respond and simply gunned the engine to it's maximum. The boat took off like a rocket over the still waters of the Calm Belt. "I'll guide you. Just listen closely to my directions!" Marina screamed.

"Okay!" 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​

Tengu leaned against the railing, sharpening the crimson blade of his buster sword. The engine had gotten them out of the calm belt, but had quickly broken down once they reached moving currents. "Damn this piece of junk!" Marina screamed, wrench in hand. She kicked the smoking engine in frustration. 

"So where are we?" Tengu asked calmly.  

Marina tossed the wrench away and fixed him with a glare. "I have no idea. You didn't even listen to most of my directions. The way you were steering, you could've taken us to Raftel for all I know."

Tengu laughed sarcastically. "Ha...ha." 

They were now in the North Blue.


----------



## Eternity (May 7, 2011)

Sento D. Marino - Island on Grand Line

"What a boring island.."

Sento sat on the deck of a marine ship heading to the next island on grand line. This one was a bit smaller then she was used to, but she wanted to get out as soon as possible.

_"Hey boy, get down from there! This is a marine ship, and you do not have the permsission to be here!"_. The marine officer looked at her as she jumped down to the docks in front of him. _"Oh, im sorry ma'am, I didn't meant to offend you."_ he stuttered, looking really emerassed. 

"Oh relax. Im not offended, you cute little sailorboy." she said with a grin, hitting him playfully on his arm. He started blushing even more. "Got ya now" she thought to herself, smiling evilish.

"Do you..maybe want to.." she started, tracing her finger down the marines body in a very sensual manner. The marine, without thinking, quickly said _"yes"_. Then Sento contineued. "..let me join you guys to the next island?" 

The marine suddenly looked at her with a serious look on his face. _"As much as I would love to have you on board, this next strech of sea is know for its bad stormfronts."_

"Damn, he had to be a navigator" she thought. But she was not going to give up that easily. She did not want to stay on this godforsaken island anymore. The most enjoyable thing they did here was to fish. Not exactly her kind of fun.

"I don't mind." she said without hesitation or fear. "I love a bit of.." she inched closer to him, stroking her hands on his cheeks. "..danger."


*30 minutes later, aboard the marine ship*
_

"Everybody, this is Sento, she will be escorted to the next island..."_


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> The smile of the guy never left his face"Oh what a warm welcome, i didn?t know I was a celebrity, kikikiki"he said in a sarcastic tone and laughed. The island definitely had human beings living there.



*Staz*

"So, why the violence against a tourist like me?"he asked looking at them indifferently but with that smile still in his face*"You trespassed the warnings that were back there, this is a sacred place where the Nako Aguuru live, don?t know if you are a hunter or a tourist you can?t pass through this place and get near of our gods"*one of the men said while touching Staz?s throat already with the tip of the spear."Gods? you mean those?"the black haired-guy with sharp teeth asked, for him those creatures were simple animals that would satisfy his hunger not gods or something similar. 

*"you now come with us...we will decide what to do with you"*the same man of before said, apparently going into that area was a serious crime but for someone like Staz those rules have no effect over him, he would do whatever he pleases and that guy wouldn?t go bossing him around"Sorry but I'm not pretty fond of accomplishing orders, specially from people who is pointing at me with this kind of stuff. Kikikikiki"he said calmly and then laughed while taking the spear and moving it aside only to kick the guy who was talking to him in the gut, sending him away.

That action made a hole in the circle that the men surrounding Staz were doing to not let him escape. The practicer of the Tekken took the chance to get away of those men; though instead of going back from where he arrived, he ran straight to wards the snowy plain where those beasts were resting*"Hey don?t let him go near of the Nako Aguuru! Catch him!"*following the guy. Among the feline-like creatures a very lazy one which apparently was making guard but actually was sleeping, was the only creature that sticked in Staz?s pupil"Kikikiki that one looks delicious!" he shouted in his run, the noise of his voice woke up that creature which tried to ran away as soon as it saw a big amount of snow raised from the ground while a human with a creepy smile was running towards it.

The Nako Aguuru tried to escape but it was too late, when it was at staz?s fist range, the young man jumped on it"Yeeehaaaa!!! now run as if your life depends on it my delicious friend!!!", the scared beast just ran faster as both were getting away from the angered group of natives until they entered the second part of the forest.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "OI! RAL!" Rex waves to Ral in the distance, he can see that he looks injured, but Rex isn't worried about it. "HURRY UP! YOU'RE SLOWING US DOWN!" Rex grumbles, sitting atop the ship. "Wait... how are we going to get this ship back out to sea... it's stuck in a damn lake!" Rex shouts. "Gah, no good rasenfrafin.... Stay here! I've got a plan!" Rex leaps off the ship and into the lake... though no one is quite sure where he decided to go.....



*Green cloaks...*

As he heard Rex calling him he noticed that everyone of the crew was already where the ship just waiting for him, his wounds weren?t serious but still would take while before they heal. Hurrying to where the crew was he just heard how the captain was wondering how to take the ship out of that lake, something that Ral was wondering as well. Jumping off of the ship Rex left them" What is he up to?"he asked looking at Alex who just turned his head to answer"I don?t know, but...We won?t like it"the swordsman said sure of his words though Ral just did an expression of apathy"You trying to ruin the mood again, don?t you?"he asked as if he were disappointed"No, I?m not. You should already know that..."he was saying but something interrupted him.

"Cooool!! what is this thing, is it alive? hey who are you?!"Ral?s voice was heard as Alex noticed that the fruit user was not in the same place as before"Listen when people talks to you!!! and stop bothering him!"he said watching how Tiger was not putting attention to him anymore and was just touching with his finger Kimchi?s head.Sounds as if someone were waking up were heard though nothing happened really until a voice came out from the fish-man who was speaking*"Uh? why are you doing so much noise? i was sleeping"*Kimchi said though actually Ral wasn?t able to say if the guy was still asleep or not. 

"Hey, hey! who are you?"Tiger asked, the answer of the fishman was quickly*"I?m Kimchi, a fishman"*the little guy said, Ral?s eyes then became star shaped"Cool, then there are a lot of guys like you? Are they strong? Are there mermaids?!"he asked saying the last thing with heart-shaped eyes, only thinking that he could meet with a beautiful mermaid if they really exist, was enough for Ral*"I don?t know"*Kimchi said.


----------



## Chronos (May 7, 2011)

*Jackson Richards*

The moon shined on the street of the city. A masked man stood on top of the largest clock tower as he saw down at the merchants and the mercenaries roaming this crowded city. The man was quiet, no thoughts ran inside his mind. He as the clock finally stroke 12:00

"It's morning... it about time to hitch a ride on one of the marines boats."

He walked into the inside of the clock tower, the masked man dressed in white who held two weapon that were chained up to a metal collar that was attached to his neck. The sound of metal clashing with each other was heard as he walked down the stairs of the building. 

"According to the information I got... There's suppose to be a ship that's boarding supplies to the next island from here..."

The man had finally reached the front door of the building as he opened the door and walked out, going through the multitude of people and heading through to the  main port of the city. 

Soon he had reached the port, marines were boarding supplies at to the ship. It seemed like they were about to head sail.

"The most secure way would be to get in with the cargo, I could kill the two, but that would raise suspicion within the other. I would care less of a few dead marines, but the situation calls for discretion." 

Soon as they boarded the ship he followed behind and jumped inside the ship. Hiding withing the cargo they've just mounted. He quickly opened a large wooden crate, inside were only a few pieces of clothing. It was a perfect place for him to hide in until he reached land. 

"It seems safe enough. I'll wait until we reach land. Soon I'll deal with these marines. Soon..."

He got in before he was spotted by anyone. He stood quietly, soon hearing the boats captain yell "All Aboard!". He felt the movement of the ship as he waited for the next stop to which ever island they were headed.


----------



## Eternity (May 8, 2011)

Sento D. Marino - Island on Grand Line

They had only sailed out from the docks a few hours ago before it hit. The biggest storm she had ever seen.


_"Raise the sails!"_ she remembered someone shouted. Then it all went pitch black. 

She slowly opened her eyes. It took her a few moments to remember the storm and the boat. And a few more moments to realize she was nowhere near a boat in any direction.

"Shit! Where a- " she was cut. the back of her head was extremly painful. As she removed her hand from her head, she looked at it with a terrifying look. "O my Oda! Im bleeding!" She was starting to get frantic. Her body couldn't take it, so she passed out from the shock.


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Coral Archipelago*

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
The dashingly handsome noble strode just behind Garrick with his long coat flowing elegantly at his heel. His cool yet arrogant gaze ran over the sights of Fishmen as they made their way. Eventually they were brought to a Grand Meeting chamber, though its? grandness paled in comparison to what Lysander was used to spending his time in. For now it would have to do, his Divineness would but be sullied simply standing in such a lesser place full of insignificant creatures. A constant smile curled in the corner of his lips however has be danced his arrogance upon his face, no fear of showing he full well believed he was above all of this. What an unpleasant man. He even lacked the time to say anything in reply to the mermaids? explanation and Garrick took the centre stage and continued his performance. Then tears began to trickle down her cheeks at the Commanders words. Lysander whom had diverted his face elsewhere gazed at her in the corner of his eyes.
_?Hm? disgusting?_ he thought.

 Though it would seem that there was no longer a chance for idle banter. Just like that the fray surrounded the marines and Fishmen present. A window exploded far from the mermaids back, though gunfire flew through and pierced her from behind. Those present began to scramble to cover, even Garrick caught the mermaid was dashed for safety. As the bullets poured through the window and others took to cover, Lysander froze in his stance with his eyes wide, pupils shrunk and brow ground low in pincers by his nose. The spray of bullets flowed over the meeting hall, coming closer and closer towards him. Though he could not move, it felt like a life time as they came closer and closer to his stance.
_?What is this? I can?t move! I?m going to die!? Father? I do not want to die like this!?_ Though it was if his prayers had been answered. The Commanders? hands were full with the mermaid, and the marines had taken cover. He could hear the yelling of his men as they noticed he had yet to dive, nor had anything to hide behind. Two flashes of white shot past the entire crowd, the first one appeared in the path of Lysander with its? arms spread out, the bullets piercing the white cloak covering his body. Lysander blinked with his eyes still wide as the World Noble Guardsman took the bullets. A second after the other Guardsman leapt over the pair of them, the glow of his eyes coming into view as the hood of his cloak fluttered due to the motion. A light formed at the tip of his lips, and suddenly beams of light exploded forwards through the window like bullets of their own. The yelps of men being hit could be heard in the distance, the light running through them.

Yet as the threat to Lysander personally came to an end, though bullets still flowed through elsewhere, the Guardsman acting as a shield wrapped the World Noble in his arm and fired off across the hall to a more secure area. Both men in white joined up together and took a defensive position in front of the Noble. All this occurred with moments of each other, speed not like most humans could achieve. Lysander stood behind the robed men, his eyes still wide as if he had no idea what had just happened.
*?You? would protect me that viciously??* He asked, with a waver in his voice. Both robots spoke in sync, their tones deep and robotic.
?Yes, My Lord.? The Liuetenant passed his eyes over the rest present, the gunfire still racking towards them. Without a doubt Garrick would have something up his sleeve to deal with the enemy, even Lysander knew this. He swiftly pulled out his Nobles Pistol and motioned his men that had joined to stay in cover. His heart raced against his chest, he was too close to this, too close to death. He did not feel excited, it was simply fear. Yet with these two before him and Zane here, he had faith that is Divine life would not end in a place like this.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*



Cyckness said:


> Roy sat on a bench in the lobby area on the ground levels of the fortress, "bleeding out", so to speak, while contemplating his victory.
> 
> _I fight only as I was trained, Your Majesty....
> There is no reason to insult the fighting style of MY people...​_
> ...



Kent nodded and grinned. "Of course. We all have our personal shit right? And the Red Kingdom doesn't support slavery." He paused. "Unless it would make the building of a giant statue of me more economically feasible..."

"Probably," Nereus said from the end of the hall. "But is it really worth it?" He was a mess - cuts and scratches all over his body, suit torn. A machete was in a sheath on his back, and he was holding a small metal instrument. 

Keith laughed and slapped Nereus on the shoulder. "That's a good one...is it worth it. It's a giant statue of me! Of course it's worth it!" He laughed again. "But I'm planning on getting fishmen to join me, so the slavery's a no go."

He yawned and cracked his neck. "Well alright then. Alexis has already loaded Bros and Elaine up on the ship...Elaine was knocked out when their cell exploded and I think Bros is in a coma. Raeyr's...somewhere, he'll be on the ship by the time we're ready to leave." He turned to go. "Let's roll out."

As they walked, Nereus came up beside him. "I did some research on you and your crew. Apparently you stole a Bonebuster Prototype from a marine base. No small feat."

Kent shrugged. "Nah, the guys there were pretty cool. I fought this one guy who turned into brass and he was a reasonable guy. All in all, it actually wasn't even that difficult."

"You have some fascinating stories," Nereus said. "You'll have to tell me about your adventures sometime."

They reached the Bonebuster. "Yo! Alexis!" Kent shouted. "Lower some steps or something! I've got some new friends for you to meet!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Coral Archipelago...*
Amelia ducked for cover as a hail of bullets ripped through the chamber. She berated herself inwardly for her cowardice, for acting to save herself first, instead of protecting the nobleman, Lysander. Garrick had ordered Amelia to watch over him. If he died under her watch then that would be the end of her career as a Marine, and maybe even the end of her life. 

Amelia made a beeline for Lysander, recklessly throwing her body into the line of fire, but then out of nowhere the white hooded guards moved with a speed that she could barely register. Amelia broke to halt, and gaped with shock, as one of the guards used his own body as a shield to protect Lysander. Then his comrade quickly let loose a lance of pure energy that  shot through the shattered window. 

_What are they? _

*"TFAJ MOVE!"* Garrick bellowed, as he handed off the fallen mermaid princess to her bodyguards, who quickly whisked her away out of the room. "You've been shot!" one of the fishmen told Garrick in a frantic voice, gesturing at a bullet wound in his bulging left bicep. 

Garrick glanced at the wound, as if it was no worse then a mosquito bite. He didn't even notice that he had been shot. *"I don't have time to bleed. All I have time for is absolute justice," * Garrick retorted darkly. 

Like a well oiled machine the squad moved as one. Garrick's first officer, Lt. Gabriel Masters, activated his jet dial boots, and shot upwards towards the narrow skylight built above the grand chamber. He blasted through the protective bubble dome and out of sight. At the same time Amelia formed two swirling black clouds around her fists. 

*"Cloudy Barrier!"* 

The black clouds spiraled around the chamber in writhing tendrils, forming into a super dense wall, that absorbed the last salvo of sniper fire. She then rushed towards the nobleman. Thankfully he hadn't been injured, though clearly he was very shaken. _Is this his first time in combat?_ Amelia wondered. "Are you alright sir?" she asked him. 

Garrick pounded his fists angrily against the ornate coral meeting table, shattering it to bits. *"HOW DID THIS HAPPEN?!"* he bellowed, as he strode towards Lysander. If that shit head got injured then it would be his hide, and not even Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral) would be able to protect him then. He shot a scowl at the two hooded guards, butting in on his glory. Whatever they were, they weren't human. He was about to ask just what the fuck they were, but then Lt. Masters descended through the skylight above. He landed in front of Garrick, visible frustration etched on his face. 

"The sniper was using a nearby tower as a nest. I believe it was just one assassin. When I got there he was already gone, but he had also been hit..." Gabriel paused and glanced suspiciously towards the hooded guard who had blasted the light beam. "I tracked the trail of blood, but then it suddenly disappeared. Whoever he was, he was fast, and extremely good at concealing his movements."  Gabriel produced a blood stained note, and handed it to Garrick. "I also found this." 

_Go home Fishmen.

The Red Dawn is coming. _

Scrawled below the message, was the sigil of a blazing red sun. Garrick cursed under his breath, and crumpled the note within his massive right fist. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
A man descended into a back alley, panting heavily, and clutching his bloody left shoulder. He wore camo military fatigues, and a black face mask with strange looking goggles. He quickly removed the face mask, revealing the scarred and sweaty face of a man in his early thirties.  

"AGH! What was that shit?! It ripped right through my shoulder. Some kind of fucking light beam. This wasn't part of the deal man!"

A hooded figure appeared out of the darkness of the alley. *"I apologize. I did not foresee the presence of the Marines. Did you kill Lady Amaryllis?"*

"I got her right in the spine, so I'd say she's as good as dead," replied the assassin. "I would have gotten a clean head shot if that giant gorilla of a Marine didn't get in my sights." 

*"We will have to make do then. I will pay your boss as soon as possible, and commend you on your fine work," *the hooded figure replied. *"However first thing is first..."*

"What's that?" 

*BANG!*

The assassin's head jerked back as the hooded figure shot him straight between the eyes with a pistol. He fell to his knees, gasped once, and then collapsed face first to the coral pavement. His last thought was how much he loathed working with these fishmen. You could never trust those mongrels, and here was the proof of it.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 8, 2011)

However ugly the building was on the outside, it was only matched by the sheer gaudiness of the interior. Everything was shiny, from the windows to the floor to the toilets. Illumination seemed to come from the ceiling itself, though how that was possible was an interesting riddle. And it was packed with people, a lot of people. The place was divided by floors, each one specializing on some aspect of jewelry making that Rek didn't understand, but Decapita was going gaga for. 

"These are looovely peridots! How much for this one?" She asked a shop-keeper. 

"7,000 berri, young lady." The shop-keeper replied.

"I'll take it!" Decapita took the gemstone and dropped it in a small sack. It looked like it was about to burst from all the stuff she's already bought.

"That's roughly 2 hundred thousand berri worth of gemstones and metal bands, dear cousi." Rek commented. "Such a waste."

Decapita stopped counting her gemstones and hid her sack inside some inner pocket in her dress. "Oh cooome ooone, cousin. You remember that time when you spent all that moooney on space cockatoos?" She smirked. "That's Wastefuller!"

"They were fossils, Decapita, not space cockatoos." Rek insisted. "And when you're forced to swindle illiterate buffoons just so you could eat you learn the value of money."

"Oh that's silly, Rek! Everyone knows that baboons use bananas as currency! You won't need to swindle them for anything, unless you really want to teach them the samba."

"It hungers." Jun suddenly said. "It awaits its feast. It shall feed soon."

Great, it wasn't enough that he had to deal with Decapita, now Jun had to go insane. Admittedly she was a little unstable already, but now was not a good time to go crazy pants on Rek. 

Jun was circling Rek and Decapita now, her eyes scanning everything around her as if some predatory cat was going to burst from the sparkly floor at any moment. A few of the customers were giving them strange looks, and some of them even stopped bartering to see what happens next. 

And boy, they were not disappointed. Jun grabbed both Rek and Decapita by the waist and jumped out of the building through a window. While they were on the fourth floor. At the very least they didn't break their necks. Before they were about to crash into the ground Decapita closed her eyes... and floated. They all did.

"Woohoo! Sooo fun!" Decapita was practically swimming in mid-air, and everyone on the street noticed it. 

"The fiend must be slain." Jun insisted. "It shall sate itself in the flesh of others."

Rek sighed. It's only been 2 days since he was stuck with Decapita and already she was spreading her crazy virus, or in Jun's case, making it worse. "Cousin, you can put us down now. And my dear Jun, could you kindly explain why you thought it was prudent to jump out of a 4 story building? "

"Not here."She said bluntly. "In a place of quiet and anonymity."

Rek rubbed his forehead. Might as well indulge her before she turns violent. "Very well."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

*TFAJ*

Prince took a deep breath and sheathed his blade as the volcanic ash swirling around him began to die down. One of the men that had been standing next to him was still alive despite the hole in his chest and the massive burns he had sustained.

"Damn it," Prince swore quietly, bending down and checking for a heartbeat. He hadn't been thinking. The intense heat from the ash storm had managed to melt the bullets before they reached him, as well as obscure him from view, but he hadn't even stopped to consider what it might do to the people around him. "Damn it," he whispered again. The man took a deep, rattling breath and stopped moving.

Prince closed his eyes and stood. Garrick was going to want to rant about what failures they were - he wished desperately nobody important had been hit.

"We lost seven men in the attack," he said darkly after Garrick had read the note. "What are your orders sir?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 8, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates...*
> 
> Griso frowned as he was held by Hawkins whip. He shook his head as Hawkins asked about their captain. "You damn fool. You don't know much about your "captain" do you? She's been lying to you. I know for a fact...." Griso struggled to reach into his pocket and nudged a small piece of paper out and onto the deck. He unfolded it so everyone could see. It was a photograph of a young red headed marine, who looked strongly like Rose. "...that she's a marine. Amelia Armstrong. See? Looks real similar huh?" Ten looked down at the photograph, narrowing her eyes. "They are not the same. I've encountered Amelia Armstrong before. Her haki has a different sensation than Rose's."
> 
> ...



*Hot Pursuit.....*​
*GROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!* The Sea King growled as it was skillfully guided by the Phoenix Pirate's resident fishman/shipwright, Sandrei. It's amazing how he could tame such a beast without much trouble. They were known as Sea Kings, Kings of the freakin' sea, and Sandrei turned one into an under-the-sea rodeo show. Following Rose's kidnappers shouldn't be too hard either. The beast should easily be able to snuff out their scent, or Ten could always pinpoint her location with her expert haki tracking abilities. 

Ursla had a firm grip on one of the rails on the _Phoenix Dawn._ "How am I not surprised that we've gotten into trouble already?" The masseuse said as her hair blew gently. "Even at the bottom of the ocean we find trouble, I swear that girl is a magnet for it! Can't we ever go somewhere and just have a peaceful time?!"

"Funny, because I was thinking the exact same thing...." Hawkins remarked.

"This is actually pretty cool to me!" Shingo chimmed in.

"We're getting close." Ten said pointing ahead. No one could really see what it is she's pointing at for lack of light, but the sea king could. 

"Hey, uh...Sandrei, you're a shark right? Do you smell any blood?"

*BAM!*​
Ursla slapped Hawkins across the head. "What's that supposed to mean?" Ursla may not approve of everything Rose does, but she still viewed her as a younger sister. 

"I m-meant from Rose knocking out the people that captured her!" Hawkins quickly corrected himself.

"She's right, they're directly ahead of us!" Sandrei called out as he gave the Sea King another whip forcing it to swim even faster.


----------



## Gaja (May 8, 2011)

*On the bottom of the Grand Line - Aboard the "Phoenix Dawn"

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*​
As he was about to go and catch some food Shingo got tossed into the side of the ship, with rubble covering his body. And just as that happened Rose got kidnapped, but a lone figure, named Griso was left behind. Sandrei went into pursuit, while Griso was cornered and tied up by Hawkins.

And just before Sandrei returned the rubble started shaking and erupted in all direction, as a angry Shingo shot out of it with his arms spread out. "Ten!!! Don't throw people without letting them now beforehand! It's rude!" Seconds later though Gatrom explained the situation to the boxer who instantly shot of and got in Griso's face, a very dark shadow covering his eyes while he put his boxing gloves on.

"Where's our captain?..." A sadistic smile appeared on his face as he hit his fists once, suggesting that he would use Griso as a punching bag if he didn't start talking. In the mean time Sandrei returned and actually tamed a Sea King, which was just awesome. And the blue fishman made it even more awesome by having the brilliant idea of having the beast pull the "*Phoenix Dawn*" on the bottom of the ocean. But turning his attention to Griso as the whole Amelia/Rose situation was cleared up he pulled his arm back and got ready to throw a punch, one armed with bad intentions I might add.

"Well Mr. Kidnapper?" Shingo preferred the direction approach, plus he recovered from the Blizzard Gaol fights, so a little "work out" would be welcomed.

- _Moments later_ -

The ship was being pulled by the sea king and Sandrei was the driver as you could see a tied and slightly beat up Griso, and a smiling Shingo next to him, enjoying the ride. "This is actually pretty cool to me!" The boxer said enjoying the ride. He had no idea that Ten could sense people like that, so maybe his "persuasion" of Griso wasn't needed. But whatever...


*"East Blue" Syren Island

Woodpecker Pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker*​
"Baka!! Baka!!!!" A loud red haired pirate yelled out as he was punching his way through the line of security towards the evil mayor. The men threw punches at him, one after the other but it all seemed to just bounce right back at them, and have no effect. "He's not normal!" One of them yelled out realizing that they couldn't stop this young man from going forward. Mayor Sully realized it too, this kid needed to be hit hard in order to stay down, otherwise he'd just keep going forward.

"Use the clubs!" He ordered his security who took out cavemen like clubs and started swinging at Billy, who looked at the incoming weapons and smiled. "You really are idiots. I'm a pressure man, so you won't be able to hurt me. Arahahaa!!!" One club landed on his head, but it just bounced back in to the man that threw it, as Billy smiled. These idiots didn't get it. So he'd show them how strong Hornet and Steve had made him. Ow yeah that old dude too. Bending his knees a little the red hairs pulled his fist back, as pressure built up in it, a man coming in to attack him once more. The jolly smile he had up until this point was gone, replaced by a somewhat serious look on his face. "You're mine now!"

Throwing the punch forward Billy yelled out. "Screw you!!!" The sheer force of the punch sent the man flying into the mass of men and directly hit Sully, sending the Mayor straight in to his office, through the closed door. The men that were still on their feet looking in shock at their Mayor as he crashed in to his expensive table and then at Billy who walked forward adjusting his yellow shirt, a jolly smile on his face. "I wonder how Beardy and the Jessies are doing." But as the carefree pirate walked forward a massive figure stood up.

"Ow I'm gonna get you now Woodpecker..." The mayor was angry and had every intention to attack the young Woodpecker, and he let Billy know it. "Ow Sally!!! You're not done yet! You're tough despite being so old and fat!" Grabbing what was left of the table Sully started running with it towards Billy. "Die pirate scum!!!"


*"East Blue" Spring Break Island

"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
In a small bar a couple of Marines were enjoying their vacation. It had been a few days since the "Big Bang" pirates attacked the island, and Pattaya was now fully rested. A short update, he found out that he was promoted, and wasn't an Ensign anymore, while was both good and bad. The good thing was that he was promoted and would get more money, the bad thing was that his rank was so long and he had trouble remembering it. But sitting at the table with Rika and Tyre the two discussed how much longer their "vacation" was going to last.

"Shame we didn't bring that old goat with us, he probably needs to let blow some steam out." But before Tyre had a chance to reply the as always half naked Marine was hit in the head by a cane, which was held by an old man. "Show respect to the elder, you good-for-nothing dimwit!" Pattaya held his head with both palms in pain, but he was not in so much pain as to forget that voice. "Old man?" He said both surprised and slightly shocked. The old man roared out once again and pointed at the recently promoted Marine. "Pattaya you are to call me "_Sensei_" or "_Coach_" like everyone that trains at my school!"

"Yosh! Yosh! Old man have a seat we were about to order some booze!" A vein popped out on the old mans forehead as the whole bar seemed to jump up.  "Your frivolous behavior is as bad as always. Get back to training, it's time to do some running!!! Go! GO! GO!!!" And out of the bar Pattaya came out running while the old man was ridding atop a giant boar while Rika and Tyre were left wondering just what the hell that was. Little did they know that their commanding officer would find himself in a similar situation. It was the opinion of some higher ranked Marines that the "Golden Snakes" were in need of some training, so a certain grumpy old man decided to have a couple of bad ass coaches transfered over to Spring Break Island.

"Ow! Ow! Don't hit me with that while I'm running!" Pattaya yelled out covering his face from the cane as time stopped to introduce the old man hitting him.

*"Coach" Kamogawa
Martial Arts Coach/Ex Marine*

"I've already seen how you spend your free time here in the news paper! This is nothing compared to what awaits you "_*ADMIRAL*_" Pattaya!"


----------



## Guru (May 8, 2011)

*Blackbird* accompanied by _Aaskara Jones_.

_The Grand Line.​_
Jones sat quietly on the beach, legs crossed - scribbling away at his notepad as usual. Blackbird glanced over at Jones as he punches his arm through a heavy Redwood. He picked a splinter out of his hand, looking annoyed at the slight sign of weakness as the tree toppled to the forest floor. 

Boring Bastard. Blackbird Mumbled.

For the first time in hours, Jones looked up - and to Blackbirds dismay and surprise he didn't look back down again to his notebook. He looked at Blackbird. Blackbird new that look too well.

You wanna go? Already? This island is perfect for training.

Jones tilted his head and chuckled.

- '_Yes. I want to go home Edward,  it's been too long. I miss it, I must say.'_

Blackbird Sighed. 

'Ohara? Really. That sounds likes an aweful long way to go you know.'

Jones smiled casually.

'We'd have to pull off the grand line. It would be a lovely break.'

'Well I suppose we aren't really going anywhere yet. We won't meet the rest for at least a year, and i'm still not strong enough to take on those damn Admirals..

Jones chuckled

_'Ohara it is then, I presume Quebec is ready with the flying fish?_'

Yeah, we're getting off him tommorow anyway - I'm sure he'll wan't to come.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Coral Archipelago...*
Garrick did a double take at Prince. *"Huh? I thought I tossed your useless ass into the ocean?" * Garrick shook his head, muttering curses under his breath about how he was cursed to have such mediocrity around him. He had bigger things to worry about right now then pounding out his useless subordinates. He shot a thumb at the wounded grunts. *"Make yourself useful and get the wounded back to the Dark Justice. Hawthorne will treat them and get the bums back into action!"* 

Suddenly the double doors to the meeting chamber slammed open. An incredibly tall and lanky fishman, wearing ornate robes, strode towards them with a concerned face. He paused and stared wide eyed at the carnage in the chamber. "MY WORD!" he exclaimed. 

Garrick scowled at the freaky looking fishman. The long, wriggling neck, the black orbs for eyes, it just disgusted him. *"Who the fuck are you?"*

_*Menjivar 
Chief Councillor to Lady Amaryllis 
Electric Eel type Fishman *_

"I was at a meeting, and I rushed here as I soon I heard the terrible news." Tears began to well up in his jet black eyes. "Oh if only I had been here when it happened. I would have gladly sacrificed my life for Lady Amaryllis. She is simply a treasure to our people. The king will not be pleased to hear what has happened to his niece!"  

"What's her condition?" Amelia asked hesitantly. "Is she-?"

Menjivar shook his head, wiping his tears and recomposing himself. "Lady Amaryllis is in extremely critical condition. Our fishman healers are currently operating on her. By the grace of the sea god she may yet survive, but it is touch and go." 

Garrick handed him the blood stained note left by the assassin. Tiny little electrical arcs spiraled up and down Menjivar's neck as he furrowed his brow in anger. "Yes this was most definitely the work of Red Dawn. They will stop at nothing to destroy the community that we have built here."  He grit his teeth in anger and cast Garrick a pleading stare. "We must have retribution for this injustice!" 

Garrick nodded. *"And you'll get it, total and absolute justice. Just give us the coordinates of their operating base, and we'll take care of the rest. Those bastards have gone over the line."*  Garrick gestured at Lysander, the sniveling little punk. *"They nearly assassinated a World Noble. There's only one punishment for such a crime...death, and a cruel one."* 

Menjivar glanced curiously at Lysander, and bowed low to him. "Oh my! How horrible if they had succeeded in killing one of our divine celestial dragons!" He turned back towards Garrick and smiled bitterly. "I will give you all the necessary information you need to deal with the Red Dawn. Good luck to you and your squad, Commander."


----------



## Palpatine (May 8, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Hot Pursuit.....*​
> *GROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!* The Sea King growled as it was skillfully guided by the Phoenix Pirate's resident fishman/shipwright, Sandrei. It's amazing how he could tame such a beast without much trouble. They were known as Sea Kings, Kings of the freakin' sea, and Sandrei turned one into an under-the-sea rodeo show. Following Rose's kidnappers shouldn't be too hard either. The beast should easily be able to snuff out their scent, or Ten could always pinpoint her location with her expert haki tracking abilities.
> 
> Ursla had a firm grip on one of the rails on the _Phoenix Dawn._ "How am I not surprised that we've gotten into trouble already?" The masseuse said as her hair blew gently. "Even at the bottom of the ocean we find trouble, I swear that girl is a magnet for it! Can't we ever go somewhere and just have a peaceful time?!"
> ...



*The Phoenix Pirates...*

While the crew was busy arguing, Griso inched over to the edge of the deck, getting ready to slip over the railing and through the bubble. _"Oh damn. Even if I sneak away I can't be sure I'd be able to get away from that Sea King."_ Griso thought to himself before her got to the railing of the ship. Turing around, he saw the Buster in the distance. He grinned as the ship neared the submarine. Once the ship got close enough, he'd hop over and board the sub.

Aboard the Buster, Bubu nudged Lubs leg as he turned around and spotted the Sea King through the window. "Oh no! Quick, full speed!" Lubs shouted to several of the crewmembers, who quickly kicked the submarine into high gear and it shot off with surprising speed. 

"No! Dammit! Come back!" Griso shouted in anger as the Buster bolted away from the Phoenix Dawn. Ten watched as the sub shot off, but quickly spotted something in the distance. It was hard to make out, but it looked like a gigantic wall built up from the sea floor. A giant trench perhaps? Either way, they were headed right towards it. "Sandrai, stop!"

The Buster however, crashed right through the wall. The other side was, surprisingly, not submerged underwater. However, the hole made by the Buster caused a large amount to come pouring in, as the submarine came down onto a large structure. 

_"Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!"_

The whole crew screamed as the sub smashed into the top of the structure.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 8, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

*"Huh? I thought I tossed your useless ass into the ocean?"*

Prince leaned back in his chair and chuckled despite himself. "Damn, that was a crazy day..."

_FLASHBACK! 12 hours until Prince-throwing_

"Oh, no ladies," Prince said, giggling as a mountain of scantily clad, beautiful girls fought for the right to lay next to him. "There's no need to fight. There's plenty of me to go around..."

"Oh Prince-sama," the girls said in unison, their eyes growing large with admiration. "You're so wonderful and awesome and manly and-"

Suddenly, the world tilted. Prince let out a shout as he fell from his enormous golden bed and landed unceremoniously on the ceiling (which was now the floor)

Prince moaned. "What in hell?" He struggled to his feet and looked around. What he saw confused him - he was in a dark room with what looked like den-den mushi screens floating around him. Each showed different scenes - many showed the same scene with slight variations. He saw a pink haird girl shouting at a boy in an orange jumpsuit. He saw an orange haired boy with an oversized sword. He saw Enies Lobby in flames, a masked figure holding an enormous slingshot lording over the wreckage as a reindeer furiously worked to heal a burn on his arm. 

"Oh nonononononononono," said a small voice. There was a fluttering of tiny wings, and Prince looked up to see a small owl land in front of him. "This won't do at allallallallall."

"Sup?" Prince asked, tilting his hat. "Howzit hanging?"

"You're not supposed to be herehereherehereherehere," the owl said again, taking tiny hops. "The boss won't be pleasedpleasedpleasedpleasedpleased."

Prince shrugged. He was surprisingly calm about the entire thing - it was obviously a dream, so why bother? "Hey," He said, turning to a screen and squinting at it. "Is that...Garrick?"

The owl let out a frantic hoot and tried to claw Prince's eyes out, but the marine just swatted it away. "It is! Ha! He's totally getting rocked!" He laughed out loud as about two dozen pirates punched him in the face at once. "Oh, he so deserves that."

He chuckled again and looked at the screen right next to that one. "What the..." he said, rubbing his eyes. "Is that me?" 

It certainly looked like him. A little younger yes, with a bandanna instead of a baseball hat. Tanner skin, flatter hair. Same purple eyes though. Prince leaned closer to the screen. He was being berated by a particularly attractive redhead.

Clemens?

Prince touched the screen. 

"OH DEARDEARDEARDEARDEARDEARDEAR!" The owl shrieked, the bottom part of his beak dropping to the ground. (No mean feat, as he was currently hovering about a dozen feet above Prince's head) Prince's world flipped again, and for the second time in five minutes Prince found himself on the ground.

"Holy shit!" Came a voice that sounded like Prince and yet wasn't Prince.

Prince looked up, coming face to face with the boy in the screen. "Who," they both said at the same time, "Are you?"

The Prince who was not Prince frowned. "Maybe I shouldn't go drinking with Gilmont anymore."

The Prince who was Prince (though he was increasingly unsure of it) shrugged. "Drinking is good. You probably shouldn't stop."

The Prince who was not Prince nodded. "True. Drinking is great. Obviously you're some kind of time travelling me."

The Prince who was Prince shook his head. "I don't think so."

The Prince was was not Prince chewed his lip. "Maybe not. But I dunno...there are some things I've always wanted to tell my younger self."

The Prince who was Prince stood. "Well this is probably as close as you're gonna get. Lay it on me bro."

The Prince who was not Prince reached into his back pocket and shoved a blueprint into The Prince who was Prince's face."Memorize these!"

The Prince who was Prince's eyes darted over the paper. "Inflatable floaties?"

The Prince who was not Prince nodded eagerly. "They're armbands that expand into floaties when you slap them," he said, "For whenever Garrick throws you overboard. Oh, and right here," he said, pointing to a hasty scribble in the corner, "is a grappling hook belt so you can attach yourself to the *Dark Justice* until someone can rescue you."

The Prince who was Prince opened his mouth, but before he could speak he was interrupted with a high pitched hoot. 

"OUT!" Screamed a voice from above. Both Princes looked up to see the little owl holding a not so little laser gun. "OUTOUTOUTOUTOUT"!

There was a flash of light, and Prince (also known as the Prince who was Prince) woke up in his bunk remembering very little about his most recent dream. Suddenly, he stood and struck a victory pose. "I'm going to build armband floaties!" He shouted. "And a grappling hook belt!"

_Present Day_

*"Make yourself useful and get the wounded back to the Dark Justice. Hawthorne will treat them and get the bums back into action!" * Garrick roared.

Prince nodded and tipped his hat. "No problemo, big bosso," he said. He sauntered out of the room rubbing his chin. "You know who would make a cute couple?" He said to himself. "Garrick and Clemens. I could totally see that somehow."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 8, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates...*

Drakes eyes slowly began to open, the darkness fading away into light. His mind raced, trying to recall just what had happened. It all started to come back to him, the storm. How he had tried to fly them out but was overpowered, and now, "I'm here..."
 the dark haired pirate said, looking around.

He was in some kind of building, it definitely wasn't his ship, and was resting on a cot. Drake peered around until he spotted his crew, he did a quick head count, "Red, Kong, Nirra, Van, 6 Armed guy, Henry/Edward...Whichever one that is now...Sword Guy and Rufio. That's everyone." he paused for a moment, "Wait, Sword Guy?" he says, eying Shin, "How the hell did he get here?"

He then peered over towards the other side of the room and spotted a group of...*"M-marines?!"* he shouted but Clemens quickly popped up and covered his mouth, "Ssssssh, not only do I have a killer head ache but you *do not* want to wake them up." she says in a whisper.

"I don't get it, why are we in this place, our wounds all taken care of, along with a whole pack of marines?" he questions, scratching his head, "Well it's really quite simple," a voice says from the shadows before stepping out into the light, revealing it to be , "We-"

*"MONSTER!"* Drake shouts while pointing a finger at the beast. His shouting causes the rest of the crew along with the marines to awaken. Drake leaps to his feet, raising his fists, "Are you gona' try to eat my crew...?" he questions suspiciously, ignoring the fact that he woke everyone up, "And if not would you like to join...?" he says in the same suspicious tone. 

"What kind of question is that!" she shouts, smacking him in the back of the head, "Hey atleast I checked to see if he was gona' eat you guys first!"

"Well actually-" the monster says, in a deep toned voice, "You!" one of the marines shouts, "You're Atlas D. Drake! A Pirate," he shouts, pointing an accusing finger at Drake.

The Captain shifts his eyes around before leaping on the monster's back, grabbing his fur and shouting, "Sick em' boy!" the unenthusiastic monster simply groans, "Please get off of my back," with a sigh.

"Open fire on the lot of em'!" the marine shouts, his men reaching for their weapons but finding nothing, "I'm afraid we don't trust marines here, so we had no choice but to take your weapons, I'm terribly sorry," he says in a rather sincere tone.

A devilish grin appears on Drake's face, "Lets go!" he leaps off of the beast's back and slams his foot into the commander's face and sends him crashing through the wall. 

Drake looks in awe at the pack of monsters sitting around a table in the next room, "A building...Filled with monsters...?" 

"Actually it's an entire island..." the blue creature says, popping his head in, "Awesome!!!" he shouts, star-eyed.

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*

Lt. Masters clenched his fists with annoyance, he couldn't believe he let that cowardly sniper escape, and on top of that his target, the mermaid princess was in critical condition.

Gabriel did not share the traditional distaste for merfolk that most marines held, he believed that if Oda created them than they have their purpose to serve. All creatures were created equal, it depended on what they did from there that determined their position in Oda's world. If you allow yourself to fall to sin as pirates have, then you deserve no mercy, but as long as these merfolk abide by the Law of Justice, he would protect them. And he had failed to do so...He would not allow these criminals to get away with this.

As the newly arrived fishman spoke to Garrick about their enemies coordinates Masters approached the Commander, "We must pursue immediately, with knowledge of our presence they will be sure to prepare a counter attack or strengthen their defenses. If we strike now while they are ill prepared than we will have the edge."


----------



## Noitora (May 8, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Coral Archipelago*

*Lysander Sa’lis*










​
  The World Noble continued in his stance behind his Guardsman a while after the gunfire had stopped. The Marines for the most part were strong, yet the sniper had escaped death. Though one of the men in white had landed a hit, it was not enough to end the enemies’ life. After being completely certain of the threat being removed he took a deep breath, of course where no one could see, and strode back out into view. The Commander and his men had gathered as well as more Fishmen, his own men scampered out from their hiding positions as Lysander did, their fingers tight around their rifles. As he joined the group, the men robed in white remaining in the distance, he was being gestured to by Zane. 
*"They nearly assassinated a World Noble. There's only one punishment for such a crime...death, and a cruel one."* It was quite true. There was no way he would allow them to escape after this disgrace. Attacking a World Noble was the worst crime a man would commit. 
"Oh my! How horrible if they had succeeded in killing one of our divine celestial dragons!"
The Fishman added. Lysander, once again strong in arrogance as he was surrounded by those who could take bullets for him.
*“Do not fear, I am Lysander Sa’lis. I mere bullet is not about to bring down a man of my caliber. I and the Commander shall waste no time in crushing these foolish commoners.”* The World Noble thrust his arm to the side, his long coat flowing in a dramatic flush as he turned on his heel and curled his hand.
*“All those that stand against the might of the World Government shall be crushed beneath our heels!”*

*~One Year ago~*

_“A marine…”_ The room was darkened, lines of slender women stood on either side of a large throne, and a bearded man sat in darkness upon it. A glass of wine held in his fingers as his heavy gaze peering ahead without mercy. Before him Lysander Sa’lis knelt with one hand curved in front of him. Unlike his brothers and those of his class he held a slender form himself, his blonde hair short with a curl of a fringe hung over his forehead. The man before him was large, larger than most men, draped in the most royal attire a man could wear. His voice was gruff and certain, strong and commanding.
*“Yes… father. It is the dream I hold, I am satisfied with my life as it is now, the blood I carry is of Divine stature. Yet I wish for the world and the power to change with my own hands, not my fathers’ treasury.”* The bearded man narrowed his gaze before he took a sip from his glass. The slight movement caused Lysander to twitch, yet remained knelt.
_“So be it… I will make the arrangements. Be gone.” _With that he turned his eyes elsewhere. The young World Noble slowly rose his feet and bowed his head, his expression apathetic.
*“Yes, thank you, Father.”* He turned on his heel and glided out of the giant chamber. 

As the great doors closed upon his exit, a woman also draped in expensive and majestic robes leant down beside the man Lysander called father. Her hair was rolled yet smoothly long, as if someone had taken hours preparing it. Her eyes shone with a sly agenda, her smile in the corner of her lips devilish.
“You believe it is wise to allow such, a marine is a dangerous course of career. For the boy that shall succeed you?” She began. “And to change the World, if he really wished he could do so from the comfort from his chambers.”
 The man upon the throne took another sip of his drink, his face hidden by the shadows of the hall, the flickering of the candles lighting the massive chamber only flashing images of his features.
_“I will see to his safety. He is a fool with a pathetic dream, yet he is my son. In fact it is more suitable for his absence from home, he would interfere with the ‘Awakening’…”_ The large man pushed himself to his feet and began to make his way around his throne towards his back chambers, the array of women following him.
_“World Nobles… No, I am the World.”_

*~Present Day~*

Lysander turned back to Zane and his company and offered them a dashing yet arrogant smirk. He was indeed, a fool, yet he was not so foolish as to throw himself into bullets and battle without an escape or suitable defences in place. Unless he was being hot headed, which happened all too frequently for his crew to like.
*“Commander Zane, I assume you wish to take the head, so I shall use my forces to hold as the rear defensive of this operation. I shall remain at the rear and oversee the skirmish with these Red Dawn and provide support where needed, does that sound suitable?”* A basic tactic, that even Lysander whom was not particularly tactical could come up with. He partly believed Zane himself would think of this, yet he felt his silence was burning his soul, it was time he spoke as a true Officer would. As a World Noble would, to make his father proud.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 8, 2011)

*Katuso, The Demon Cat…*












As Hornet flew off in the distance, Katuso looks in the rapper’s direction. He eventually cannot see the man anymore. He whistled. The cyborg’s power was greater then Babbal had told him. This was probably intentional as the man had intended to kill him. “Quite unfortunate-nya…” Katsuo remarked on the rapping pirate being knocked off the ship. He couldn’t allow himself to lose focus though. He had to fight back, if Hornet was still alive, perhaps, he could make it back to the ship. The cat swordsman narrows his eyes as he sees the cyborg preparing to launch another devastating beam of violence at Pierre, the friendly gunslinger who had given him the warm milk. This expectedly pisses Katsuo off and launches the swordsman into action.
 “Not on my watch-nya!” He shouts out, raising his sword over his head and then roaring, he charged forward, running at the cyborg. 

The cyborg stops charging it’s laser and turns to see Katuso running at him with an extremely long sword. This was surprising to say the least, but the Cyborg had been informed of the bounty hunter’s ability. He waited and prepared for the swordsman’s attack. “Take this you bastard-nya!” Katsuo shouted, bringing down the blade with an incredible amount of physical strength that the cat had gained during his training. It doesn’t produce a cut, not a dent, nothing. Katsuo’s brow furrows and he spins, slashing at the cyborg more, this time his slashes faster. 
“Thirteen Cuts!” Katsuo exclaimed, sheathing his sword after the final cut.

Everyone looked at Katsuo and his enemy with rather unimpressed expressions. Katsuo cursed, “He must be made of steel or some other high-class metal-nya!” Katsuo wasn’t on the level yet where he could slice through the heaviest and hardest metals yet, like legendary swordsman such as Seken Jouken or the Empress of Amazon Lily, Beatrix (who Katsuo had heard was quite mean to felines such as him!) As Katsuo realized that he couldn’t cut through the cyborg’s ‘skin’, he looks up to see the cyborg’s humongous fist moving in; the same one that had knocked Hornet across the ocean. 

Katsuo wisely ducked and then rolled as the fist slammed into the ship, sending boards flying up into the air. “This ship can’t take anymore damage-nya.” He stated as he moved quickly after having slipped underneath the deathly machine’s radar. The human weapon stood back up after having smashed the deck of the ship again and twisted its body around so that it could see Katsuo. “Terminate.” It stated simply as its eyes started to glow a bright blue. It was preparing to fire a laser.

“Not so fast-nya! You’re not going to terminate me today-nya!” He protested, waving his hands at the machine, but it didn’t help at all. The cyborg’s death beam still charged as it remained still. _Still! _Katsuo thought in his mind. “It can’t move-nya!” He realized, launching himself into the air. “Cat Yo-yo!” He shouted and as he starts to fall back down, Katsuo kicked at the air itself and his body start to rotate mid-air. He then pulled out his sword.

As he spun, Katsuo only picked up in speed. He moved through the air like a disk, an extremely sharp disk, now that he lined his sword up with the rest of his body. “Control yourself-nya!” He yelled, while spinning. This was one of his newer moves and he wasn’t sure he had mastered. However, as he whirled through the air towards the cyborg, still charging up its beam, he was able to maintain balance and slammed right into it. He continued to spin, flying around the impact area and then slammed into the machine’s back. Katsuo pressed hard as he spun, his blade digging deep, trying to feel where he had lay the other cut. Finally he felt it! 
He pushed off the machine and flew back to the front.

Katsuo then stopped spinning and fell to the ship. He sheathed his blade and smirks as electricity bursts from the cyborg’s chest. The machine looked down to see, a deep, but small cut created through Katsuo’s efforts. It then looked at the sly cat that was now smiling darkly and brandishing his sword, “Turns out you’re not steel-nya…” He muttered, darkly. “Which means you can be cut.” The machine staggered as oil leaked out of the cut.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 8, 2011)

*XMS vs. DKP~!*











Levy wiped the blood and guts from his mouth. No need to show his new enemies, his last meal. Patting his belly, he realized that he still had room for more. He watched as the disposable fodder threw themselves at the marines who had come to stop the Devil Kings rampage, which was a bad idea itself. Levy knew from all of their conquests and pillages that the crew couldn?t be stopped. *?More fodder??* He grumbled.

He couldn?t have more humans crowding up the ship; he already wanted to eat half of them. As a few of them perished into the flames created by his devilish captain, Dante, he smirked, *?Good??* The huge fish man scanned the marines who were battling them. One, the dark-skinned man who was waving his sword around through the air randomly had engaged in battle with the captain. 

The others however, seemed to be engaging fodder. One caught his eye though, a female with long blonde hair. *?so ugly??* He stated, shaking his head in distaste as he viewed the woman. She shot crystals out of her fingers and kicked several fodder through a wall, *?But worthy prey!?* He exclaimed, his eyes wide after seeing her abilities. 

Levy ran towards her but to his displeasure several of the new guys got in his way. *?Get out of my way!? *He shouts, slamming his head into them and biting into their arms. Any who weren?t bitten or rammed were wise enough to move to the side as Levy charged forward. The blonde-haired woman shot a crystal into a pirate?s knee, causing blood to spurt from the wound. She then kicked at him, a crystal boot formed around her foot. *?Damn? you human bitches are pretty good at fighting.?* Levy observed, as he came to a stop. 

Anya turned to see who had insulted her and she yelped in surprise. Seeing a huge, hulking fish-man with four eyes bloodshot as bloody hell wasn?t something a marine like her was accustomed to seeing everyday. She was so shocked that she fell back and landing on her ass. Levy towered over her, grinning. He would delight in ripping this one apart. He tightened his fists. He could almost feel her blonde hair? *?Scared??* He asked, darkly. Anya shook as the fish man talked to her. She had never seen a fish man up close and personal before, only read about them in books. So seeing one face-to-face was quite frightening. And this one appeared to be one of the worst. 

As Levy saw her shudder, he started to chuckle. He thought she?d at least put up a fight.* ?And you call yourself a marine? I?ve met braver marines then you? funny thing, is they still died poor and sad deaths.?* He told her mockingly. Levy then shrugged, *?Oh well, you?ll die a sadder death then even them for you didn?t even put a worthwhile fight!? *He raised his fists above the girl and then hopped into the air,* ?Hammer to the Ocean!? *He yelled, bringing his fists down. It creates a powerful impact and dust from the ground rises up to obscure vision. 

Levy coughed, his eyes narrowing. He grinned, hoping to see a battered body below, *?Huh??* He said in surprise as a crystal shield was there instead of Anya. *?What the hell!??* 
?behind you?? Anya muttered. Levy whipped around to see Anya standing there with a smug grin. Levy then looked back at the crystal shield. He gritted his teeth,* ?Fucking whore!?* He exclaimed. ?False, the name is Anya Hatzilakos and you?re under arrest Levy A. Than of the Devil King Pirates!? She stated coolly, with a confident expression on her face. After a few seconds though, she finally bursts and shouts, ?Oh that was so cool! I totally surprised you!? She yelled, cheerfully.

Levy wasn?t amused, though. He never was at being made a fool. *?YOU BITCH!?* He shouted, angrily, darting towards Anya with incredible speed that even she couldn?t predict. He slammed his forearm into her chest, knocking the girl to her feet. Now that Anya was on the ground, Levy stood over her once more. *?Prepare to die, girl!?* He told her. It was a bad idea to mess with the fish man and as he showed off his incredibly large teeth, Anya tilted her head to the sideways and closed her eyes, preparing for the worst?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 8, 2011)

*Duke vs. Viktor, Clash at the Center of the Factory!* 












Duke dodged several wires, shooting towards him like black vipers and then lands in front of Viktor, who is now standing up with his fist clenched. ?So I?m guessing you?re the head of this whole messed up operation?? Duke asked. Viktor says nothing, but he responds by raising his hand and strangely the ground ripples as a result. Duke is slammed against the wall as the metal floor beneath the two of them moves like the waves in the ocean. Duke shakes his head, ignoring the pain throbbing in the back of his head, ?What the hell!?? He shouted, still confused by the floor moving his own.

Viktor chuckled, his voice deep and powerful, bouncing off the walls of his metal dungeon, ?How do you think you got here? I control everything in this factory? The walls, the floor, the assembly lines? everything. But not just in the factory, this entire city as well. That is why I?m doomed to stay in this dungeon, no prison, forever? That is the curse I got for eating the City City no Mi?? He explained his voice rather sorrowful. ?Now die!? He roared, punching at Duke. Suddenly, two giant arms made out of metal shoot from behind Viktor. Their ?pinchers? snap violently, sparks bursting out of them and towards Duke?

Duke narrows his eyes as the arms get extremely close, ?*Soru,?* He whispered, darting forward towards Viktor and slamming his fist in the giant metal man?s stomach. Duke couldn?t see the pain on his face, all he saw was an orange helmet. When Viktor slumped down on the floor, as if defeated, Duke figured that he was down for the count. ?Heh, I?m getting tired of fighting these damn goons?? However, as Duke walked away from the factory head, he fails to notice that Viktor stands up slowly. He then raised one of his bulky arms and electricity runs from it and into a gigantic magnetic attached to his arm. *?Electric Shocker!?* Electrical energy shot out of his arm and towards Duke. ?Shit!? 

The energy shoots into Duke, the energy courses through his body, sizzling his body? Or so it seems. In truth, Duke?s skin is merely darkened with ash and his cloak is mostly gone, the few pieces of black falling to the ground. Underneath is a black shirt and sleek black pants. Duke looks down at himself and sees his tattered cloak, he then looks at Viktor. ?YOU BASTARD!? He roared. ?NO ONE FUCKS WITH? THE CLOAK!? Duke silently launches himself forward with Soru, but doesn?t bother saying the name of the technique. He then appeared behind Viktor. 

The larger man tries to turn slowly, but Duke slams his boot into his orange helmet, causing him to stumble back. ?Animate!? The whips that Viktor had used earlier on to attack him shoot towards Viktor, surprising him, clearly. They wrap around Viktor?s arms and legs, then finally his torso. The electricity from the wires pulsates out of them, shocking Vicktor?s entire body. Duke then delivers another powerful kick to the helmet.
?Fool, this is my factory!? Viktor shouted out, regaining balance and then swinging at Duke, Duke blocked with his fist. ?Not anymore, the World Pirates are taking over!? He then reveals the metallic sword-whip which he had stolen earlier. He then slashed at Viktor, but the man is wise enough to move back. 

He then claps. Thousand of factory tools fly towards Duke, but he deflects them with his whip which has been brought to life and protects him from the onslaught. A sharp blade pricks his cheek and Duke then brings his whip down towards Viktor?s body. No blood flies out, but Viktor does go down. ?Is this guy even human?? Duke wondered aloud as he walked towards the defeated factory head.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 8, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Coral Archipelago...*
It took much of Garrick's willpower to restrain himself from slapping Lysander across the grill, and asking him if he had a pair. Not a  second ago he had been trembling like a little rabbit, and yet here he was proclaiming himself to be gods gift to the Marines. The man was a mockery to the very uniform he wore. Garrick pretended to carefully consider Lysander's request to maintain some half assed rear guard, as if this was going to be an old fashioned clash of armies, instead of a carefully coordinated, and precision strike by his elite squad. 

*"You want to remain at the rear huh?" *

This punk didn't know jack shit about war, and the last guy he needed watching his back was some coward who ran at the first sign of trouble. No, Garrick needed the noble in the place where he was least liable to come under fire, in other words out of his hair. Garrick thought it over, then smirked as it came to him in a burst of inspiration. He patted Lysander on the right shoulder, causing the nobleman to almost collapse to the floor. 

*"Congratulations. You'll be commanding the extreme rear guard, as in this place. Those Red Dawn fuckers probably already know about their failure to kill that mermaid. So someone needs to remain behind and ensure her protection. I can only think of one great hero for the job."  * Garrick's voice simply oozed sarcasm as he said the word hero, but he figured Lysander's head was so far up his rear he probably couldn't even tell the difference. *"I'm counting on you Lt. Sal'is!"  * Garrick said with mock enthusiasm. It hurt every every bit of his pride to stoop to this level, to coddle such a pompous little ass clown, but the resulting promotion from this successful mission would make it all worth it in the end. 

Menjivar's face brightened as he heard the news. "Oh how wonderful!" he exclaimed. "To have one of the divine creators protecting our glorious community. I will arrange to have only the finest wine and food served for you my lord!" The fishman bowed low to everyone assembled. "Now if you all will excuse me, I must return to Lady Amaryllis' side."

Garrick rolled his eyes as the Fishman exited the chamber. *"Fuckin weirdo..."* He gestured at Masters, and Frosty, his two least useless subordinates. * "You two are with me. We're going to hit these Red Dawn yokels hard and fast."* He then gestured at Armstrong and Prince, his two most useless subordinates. *"Meanwhile Prince and Armstrong will remain behind and babysi...I mean support Lt. Sa'lis."*

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Far at the northern edge of the Archipelago lay the slums where most of the human settlers lived. What had once been prosperous fishing and mining communities, had now become pitiful wrecks, nothing but ghost towns. Many of the humans blamed their new fishmen neighbors to the south for this sudden reversal in fortune. The Red Dawn Front in particular had seized upon this hatred, creating a fanatical movement dedicated to the removal of the fishmen by any means necessary.   

Deep within the converted factory that now served as the Red Dawn's headquarters, sat a man in a comfortable leather chair. He listened with interest at the voice that came out of the den den mushi, perched atop the armrest of his chair. 

*"The Marines will be attacking you in force very soon." *

"But they'll be sailing into a trap of course," the man replied. 

*"Of course." *

"How are things going on your end? Have you finally removed your little obstacle?" 

*"Lady Amaryllis yet lives. Your assassin failed miserably. So I shot him,"* the voice replied bluntly.

"Heh, don't you worry. I'll take it out of your hide soon enough you mongrel. This is just an alliance of convenience between you and me."   

_*"Yes I will enjoy ripping out your throat with my teeth, when we meet face to face. I assume that your other lackey's will be much better suited for the coming task."*_

"My men are waiting in the wings to strike. Soon we'll both get the war that we've been seeking for so long."  

*"Fishmen and humans cannot coexist. One must eliminate the other in all out war. What better spark to set off the powder keg, then the cruel murder of the fishman kings niece, and even better, the assassination of a World Noble." *


----------



## Bluebeard (May 8, 2011)

*The Miserable Life of Glen Frosty?*
As the dust cleared from the assault on the mermaid princess, all the missing men were accounted for. Except for one? Glen Frosty was nowhere to be found and it would?ve remained that way if not for an annoying marine stumbling past his feet. The marine was searching for anyone else injured when he tripped over a pair of feet that were underneath a piece of rubble. As the marine stood up, he rubs his head and says, ?What the hell?? He then looks down to see the pair of feet. They were in huge clown shoes which could only mean one thing. ?Ensign Frosty!? The marine exclaims, standing to his feet quickly and moving the rubble out of the way and off the clown shoes. There lay a pale man, with blood oozing out of his shirt. His red nose gleamed brightly. ?H-he?s dead?? The marine muttered, falling to his knees.

?CURSES!? The marine roared, shaking his fist at the heavens. Sure, he didn?t know Frosty that well, but the death of any young marine was a tragedy in his mind. He must report this to Garrick, but before he could, another marine walked over to him. ?Sorry, but I doubt he?s dead?? The crying marine looks up, bewildered. ?What the fuck do you mean!? Can?t you see the blood!?? The marine nodded, ?Yeah, I see the blood?? He walked over to Glen?s corpse and stuck a finger in the red substance. He then withdrew his finger from it and as glob of it stuck to the tip.

He put his finger to his lip and licked it, ?Ketchup.? He stated, shaking his head. ?W-what?? The tearful marine asked. ?It?s ketchup?? The other marine said wisely. ?taste some.? He suggested to his comrade. The man seemed hesitant at first, but he eventually complied. Sticking his finger in the red, he quickly pulled his hand out and licking, hoping not to taste salty blood. 

?KETCHUP!? The marine shouted, angrily, wiping his face. He then kicked at Glen?s corpse, ?Get up you bastard!? He roared. ?Stupid practical joker! This is no time for jokes!? He continued to kick, angrily. The other marine shook his head, ?It?s not a joke. Frosty is what we call lazy and depressed. He probably wants to fake death so he can avoid duty.?  The angry marine stopped kicking and then spit on frosty, ?What a lousy excuse for a marine.? 

Frosty rose up lazily after being spit on, ?I may feel like shit half the time, but please don?t spit on me like I actually am?? He grumbled, wiping dirt and the fake blood off his shit. ?I was hoping that I?d be able to slip away, but nope. Glen can?t catch a fucking break can he?? The depressed clown asked to no one as the two marines stared at him. ?Where is Garrick? I guess I gotta go help out that psychotic bastard?? 
---

Five minutes later, Glen joined up with Garrick. "Oh great, I'm with you... Guess I'm the lucky one." He sighed, his voice just dripping with sarcasm.


----------



## Palpatine (May 9, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra opened her eyes, finding herself laying on a bed half her size. She pulled herself up, and saw Drake playing with a large blue creature. She didn't pay it much mind, instead turning to Clemens. "Hey Bev, you wanna tell me what's going on?"

Clemens sighed. "Well, apparently we're on some kind of monster infested island. They don't seem to be hostile at least." Nirra lifted an eyebrow at the mention of "monsters". "Huh...well, I guess I'll follow Drake. Don't want him getting into another fiasco before he's completely healed."

Nirra got to her feet and followed closely behind Drake and the large monster. So far, Nirra was at least a good five feet taller than all of the monsters she saw. She was somewhat disappointed by this fact, as it seemed like an island of monsters would have her looking _up_ at someone for once.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 9, 2011)

Finding a place of quiet and anonymity in Glitter city was hard. It seemed like every available room in the city had been rented out, and every alcove and open space had people marveling at the items they'd bought at 'Glitter Spire'. Somehow though, they did find a hotel room, but they were forced to pay a huge price. Oh well, Decapita was the one paying anyway. 

It was a small room, with only two beds and a coffee table. Apparently it used to be much, much bigger, but with more and more people coming to Glitter City they needed the room to accommodate more people. If anyone tried doing that in any other city they'd find their patrons leaving them, but this was Glitter City, richest place in Geminas. Everyone in West Blue wanted a piece of the action.

Jun was currently sitting down, her chair facing the window. She seemed to be having a staring contest with the 'Glitter Spire', and she was losing. The staring contest had to be cut, though, when the earth began to rumble for a few seconds. It wasn't a strong one, but it was enough to rattle Jun's nerves.

"Miss Jun are you afraid of earthquakes?" She asked. Earthquakes never really bothered her, what with being able to fly and all. She found the way people reacted to it puzzling.

"No, I am not."

"You sure look scared."

"Caution, not terror."

"O'Callahan says you can't be careful without being a little afraid."

Jun ignored that. She was an assassin. Fear was something that was suppressed. Rational caution ruled, not fear. And in a city with a terrible predator on the prowl, it only made sense that she would be careful. "A question. Your powers, explain them."

"I don't understand it that much tooo be hooonest." She pointed to Jun and the table. Everything in the room began to float, even Jun. "Mom and Dad said it's because I was a star! A pretty, shiny star, and everyooone, everything, spun around me. I'm the center ooof my ooown little world, that's what they told me."

A devil fruit, then, Jun thought. Certainly an unusual one. She remembered fighting a few devil fruit users, before she decided to work for Rek. "A return to the ground is requested." She said. 

"Sure!" Everything dropped down to the ground, though Jun landed gracefully. "Hey, I wonder where Rek is?"

"I cannot say. He can handle himself."

"Hey, can we gooo back to the Spire?"

"No. It is dangerous. The fiend shall feed soon."

"Aw. What do you think the fiend looks like?"

"I do not know. It is dangerous, that much I have ascertained."

"Sounds cool! Maybe we should catch it!"

Jun thought about it for a second. Catching the creature could net Jun a bounty, or at least prove to Rek that she was right. And it wouldn't see it coming while it fed. "Agreement. Let us go for the hunt."

Rek certainly was handling himself. With his devil fruit power he slipped through the crowds unnoticed, picking up information about the mysterious 'Glitter Spire'. He originally went out to do this little information gathering operation to prove to Jun that her paranoia was baseless, and to practice his pickpocketing, but now he was having second thoughts.

"You heard that sale on prandra necklaces the spire's having?" whispered a guy Rek took 300 berri from.

"I know, it's great!" Said another guy, whom Rek nabbed a knife of pawnable quality. "But ain't it weird, how it happens a week after Sparkleton city's pearl emporium went missing?"

"Oh that city thief is at it again! This time he stole Banga city's steelworks!" 80 berri.

"How's he doing it? It's a damn building!? How can anyone do that?" Said some guy, 103 berri.

"Just one big crater! That's all that was left of the fucking place! How can that happen?" An apple.

"They added a new floor to the spire last week! I here they're looking for people to man the new swordshop!" 65 berri, and a fancy watch.

"Gee, Mr. Fundabar must be a billionaire now. I wish I owned the Spire!" 34 berri, at least 4 of which was fake.

"But how'd he built it so fast? It don't make sense?" broke, but he got another watch at least.

"No idea, but he's stinking rich! That's what matters!" 64 berri.

Curious. This Mr. Fundabar seems very interesting. Wouldn't hurt to pay his premises a visit before going back to the hotel room.


----------



## Eternity (May 9, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento D. Marino - Island on Grand Line
> 
> They had only sailed out from the docks a few hours ago before it hit. The biggest storm she had ever seen.
> 
> ...




When she woke up again, she could feel herself being held. Someone was taking her away from the beach. She tried to open her eyes, and managed to see the outline of some sort of building before she passed out again.

The next time she woke up, she heard a voice screaming *"MONSTER!"*, and then the same voice shouting "Awesome!!!".

And then, without thinking, she sat up and yelled "Will you guys shut up!".

But that was too much for her in her current condition, and she passed out once again.


----------



## Noitora (May 9, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ The Smiling Bear*

*Hornet Havoc*











​
The black Pitch stretched and stretched as Hornet applied more pressure to it, the pressure being his own body pulling back on two long streams leading to two separate islands he had created. With this he would return to the ship in no time. It was almost exciting pulling off something like this; he had never done anything like it before so in truth this was the first try. He had no idea how successful it would be but as he always said always jump into the deep end. A large grin grew over his lips as he pushed himself back further and further.
“Float like a butterfly!” He yelled out as he released the sling. The Pitch bounced from the elastic pressure and sent Hornet flying through the air towards the Smiling Bear.

 Back on the ship the giant cyborg had taken a rather serious hit from the cat demon, whose fighting style seemed to match his own. His expression did not change, yet sparks buzzed around his form and oil leaked from the cut. A wound like this needed to be mended or he would face destruction, yet his mission to eliminate all the pirates came first. The cyborg threw up both its’ hands, light forming on every finger as well as its’ mouth. 
“Damage critical, commence final extinguish.” It said in its’ robotic voice. Babbal upon his marine vessel pressed himself against the rail of his ship as he watched in glee, excited to see the destruction of the pirates. The only shame was Hornet had to die so quickly, but his Pitch would have been troublesome. His cackling smile slowly faded however as a booming voice came closer to the battlefield.
"Stiiiinnnnng like a HOOORRRNNEEETTT!" Like a brown and white flash Hornet suddenly fired from over the sea and slammed his Pitch covered feet into the back of the cyborg and sent it flying over to the marine vessel. The Pitch quickly slithered to his hands as, Hornet briefly flashing both Pierre and Katsuo a grin, before the liquid stretched over the starboard side of the ship. Babbal blinked in shock, his men fled yelling as the cyborg was on the edge of firing all its’ light lazers while it laid on the marine vessel.
“No… NO NO NO! STOOOOOOOOOP!!!” He cried out. There was a large explosion and the entire ship went up in smoke, falling into pieces in the water.

The Pitch lowered into the water after defending the ship. The Bro Captain cracked his neck from side to side, his plan had been successful. Ignoring the marine ship in ruins he plopped himself down on a makeshift bench on his deck and placed his arms on the rail of the ship behind him, his attention on the cat.
“Damn kitty, you smacked that thing good. You ain’t half bad, so what will it be…” He began, the flames of the ship and smoke floating into the air behind him.
“Now that you helped smash up some marines, they gonna be after you like a pirate. That’s gotta suck. Why not instead become what they wanna hunt, a pirate. Join my crew, I could use someone like you for what I’m intendin’. Rules are, you gotta enjoy adventure, have a dream and party. Of course, to join you gotta bro fist.” Hornet rose his hand and balled it into a fist, aiming it in Katsuos’ direction.
“Whatcha say… Katsuo!?”


----------



## Hiruma (May 9, 2011)

_"Oh, looks like we've got an honest one. It's been awhile since I've met someone like that,"_ Fluck thought to himself as he observed the knight from behind. The knight's armor was totally at odds with the environment they were in, but that hardly appeared to affect him. 

"I see," Fluck said aloud. It was simple for Braska to pinpoint the man's location behind him by the sound of his voice, but when he spun around, he found no one there. He merely heard another swish of a cloak against the grass and trees. 

----

Braska has never before encountered such a phenomenon.

"My name is...well, I can't tell you my name yet, I'm afraid. But suffice to say that I'm a revolutionary. I heard that you were looking for one?" Again, the voice came from behind Braska. This time, the knight made no effort to detect the speaker. Whoever he was, he clearly did not wish to be seen, and probably with good reason.

*"Yes, I am. If you fight against the World Government, then I trust that you have heard of the Kingdom of Shinpou?"* Braska asked. There was a certain hard tone to his voice.

"...There is no kingdom that I forget."

"Before you tell me your story, however, I must test you. I know it is rather demeaning, but the leader of the revolutionaries only wants to deal with men he knows he can trust - something he feels can be determined by this test. I assume that you are interested in joining the cause?"

"*Perhaps. Similarly, I want to know more about the revolutionaries - if you are yourselves no better than the World Government, then there is little to talk about,"* Braska replied evenly.

The voice chuckled slightly. "Well, all I can give you is my word that we are much more honorable than that - or we strive to be, at the very least."

*"I see. And what is the test that I must undergo?"*

"It is a simple task. Find me. And when you do, touch me. If you can grasp me, you will have passed the test," the voice explained.

The knight's eyes shone with a new resolve.

*"Very well, then. If I must."*


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 9, 2011)

*--West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City--*

"_Dammit, Marisa! Why do you always have to brutally beat a man?!_" Valtameri was dashing through the crowded streets along with his sister, reprimanding her violent nature towards men. "And why does it always have to be a Marine?!" Half the Corps was following in pursuit of them.

Just moments ago, he was calmly telling her of the unexplainable appearance of this 'Glitter Tower', the very glamorous, if not tacky, looking building that was stealing a majority of the city's attention. Midway through his explanation, a very unpleasant thing happened. Some poor soul decided to give Marisa's butt a squeeze as she passed by. Immediately she became infuriated (okay, rather pissed) and struck the perpetrator with a vicious kick. Countless times. Breaking a few bones. And shattering his pelvis.

Unfortunately for them it was a Marine with an unconventional amount of other Marines in such a tight area. The minute they heard the words 'arrest' and 'assault', they booked it with the perverted authority in hot pursuit. "He grabbed my ass! You should be sticking up for me, you indecent jerk!" She scoffed at him. "Why don't we just beat them down, anyways? They're terribly weak!"

"There's too many civilians around! We can't get anyone else injured!"

"We're pirates, dammit!"

"Yah, but--agh!" Valtameri's words were cut short as he flew head on into someone that walked from the corner into their path. With Marisa's momentum, and inability to stop in such a short amount of time, she tackled them to the ground. Their bag of beri went flying down the street.

Luckily, Valtameri was able to quickly recover. Leaping up to his feet, he ran down the road and swiftly snatched the beri into his possession. Just as he was about to keep on running, thinking his sister was right behind him, he was sadly disappointed by what he heard, and was about to see. "_Stay right there, yah bastards!_"

Holding the man she'd just knocked down tightly against her, Marisa was yelling at the Marines while 'gingerly' pressing her dagger against his neck. "Yah better bloody stop!" As the Marines caught sight of the crazed woman, they immediately halted where they were. Most of them looked uncertain in what to do in this situation. Someone who looked a little higher in rank spoke up, though it seemed he was just as unsure. "M-Miss! There's not need to get the citizens of this city involved. Let him go!"

It had to be a man. It just had to be. It couldn't be a woman that they ran into. Oh no, God forbid they kept on running. Why did her hate for men have to make her do such illogical things? Now, Valtameri wasn't much for cursing. He was a happy, positive person. But at a time like this, he just couldn't help but say "Fuck."


----------



## InfIchi (May 9, 2011)

Black Lotus Crew- Port Town-

As Melayne and Takeshi burst into down riding the giant moose, men quickly went to work pushing a new door into place. "GET THE GATE REPAIRED NOW! WE CAN'T ALLOW THE PLANTS TO INFILTRATE!!" One of the guards shouts. "Aye sir!" Tens of men rush out of buildings, numbering near fifty in all. They carry with them metal plates, bolts and massive hammers to set everything up. 

"Damn it... I knew we shouldn't have let them leave..." The moose continued to rampage towards the boat, though no longer under anyone's control. "Please... Calm yourself great one." A soothing voice calls from the distance, The great moose slows to a halt, looking for the voice. "I am here, with you." The moose looks down upon a young woman with flowing purple hair. "You wish to go to a ship?' The moose nods at her and lets out a bellow.

"I see... Come, I will lead you." The woman leads the moose to the Imperial Lotus 2. Even going so far as to help Melayne and Takeshi onto the ship. "There... now isn't this better?" She smiled. 

Green Cloaks- 

"Oi! Why is everyone so obsessed with this fishbrain!?" Kaido shouts, pointing towards Kimchi. "I'm not a fishbrain..." Kimchi yawns and lays back down, falling asleep before he can even set up a good comeback. "Look at him! He's completely useless!" Alex let out a sigh. "Not much we can do, Rex invited him to join and promised we'd take him to his home island once more." Alex sat down on a crate and held his head. "But honestly, I just want a break from fighting for a while... We've had one hell of an adventure so far and i'd hate to see what the grandline has in store for us if this is how East Blue is...." 

"So let's just wait for Ken and we'll get out of here."

The Golden Snakes- Jinto

Kurokarasu had left the island along with his marines, his vacation had already been up and the Golden snakes still had a week of forced leave left before they could return. Jinto held his head down and rubbed the back of his neck as he sits in his darkened room. "A promotion huh..." Jinto let out a chuckle, though his voice was shaky... "I never would have thought... i could get one of those. To become a Lt. Commander... I'm close... close to my dream.." 

"Oh? Dreams? You still have those." Jinto heard not only a familiar voice, but a familiar inhaling sound... the sound of a man taking a long deep drag of his cigarette. "I thought i beat all the dreams from your head when you were a brat on my ship." Jinto's eyes twitched for only a moment. "I thought i told you... Never to visit me, or i'd arrest you." Jinto looks over to the doorway, looking at the man before him. The man whose aura was just the same as he remembered... 

"Oh... Is that anyway to speak to your old master huh?" 
Maiko Misashi 
Captain of the "Midnight Devils" pirate crew.


----------



## Guru (May 9, 2011)

*Guru, Ohara streets - West Blue.*
​
Yo!

The tall man approached Guru with caution.

Look Mr. Lankywank - If you wanna gimme' 50B for advice then I'm more than 'appy to accomidate you - but ify'a don't then you can piss off back to your beansproat gorrit?!

The tall mans face broke into a terrified expression.

Aw, look sit down and I can help you out.

The tall man sat down with a vague smile, and started talking quietly after handing Guru 50B. 

Right... Right... Yes - gotcha' Guv'. So basically some kids is buglaring your shop, andya need help sharpish?

The tall man nodded.

Oi! Guru ushered over to some ruffians and they rushed towards him. He explained the situation to them quickly.

Kapish? Kapish? Better fucking kapish.

The ruffians ran off excitedly, returning two minutes later with a now battered group of teens.

High Towners huh? Thinkin' they can be like us.   Guru looked with a bored expression at the man and waved his hand implying that he should leave - the man obliged with a bow.

So now, little fuckers - why did you come down these parts?  Guru grinned.

The teens try to look unafraid before bursting out in to tears and cries.

Only men what's gonna hear your crying round here's my men you gotit...?

Good. Now - you got money? 

The kids nodded slowly. One of Guru's ruffians took held out his hand and the bawling teens passed him the money, which the ruffian pocketed.

Now, you're gona piss of back to high town you got me. Only two kindsa people in Ohara. Ruffians and Scholars. You kapish? Now listen carefully. You're gonna return the product form Mr Lankywank's shop and apologise most graciously. Then your never gonna come down these parts again unless you really wanna be a ruffian. Kapish?

The teens nodded and with the ruffians approval ran as fast as possible from Guru's post. Guru grinned. He loved his life.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Van*

The brown-haired guy woke up as he heard a lot of noise, he looked around still sleepy only to see the rest of the crew already up as well, his eyes looked over the other people that were in the same room but the guy just frowned when he realized that those men were marines. Standing up he saw how drake broke through a wall and the Nirra kind of followed him though both of them could be seen through the hole that the captain of the Atlas pirates made moments ago"Man, where are we?"he asked to himself until his eyes met with the once of a monster, they stared at each other before the boy could answer"C-cool...I underestimated the Grand line. They have enormous blue bears in here!!!"he shouted stupidly.

"Hey Van, you hit your head or something? how can that be a bear?"Beverly said worried or sarcastically but still the guy put his hand on his chin thinking about it"Then...he is a new species of gorilla! nice!"he answered again, as Bev just facepalmed herself. Probably the gunner was passing so much time with Drake.

Standing up he checked if all his properties, actually only his gun and bullets, were in their places. He noticed that the gun was there but most of his bullets were gone "Damn, i will need to buy more", with that he walked over the blue monster which was just next to Nirra and Drake"Hey Mr.Blue cat,  where are..." he was going to ask but then he turned to see the pack of monsters sitting around a table in the next room just like Drake, his attention was directed immediately to them as his eyes took the same of star-shape as Atlas."Drake...we need one of those in the crew"he said still impressed.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 10, 2011)

A hostage-taking was the last thing Jun and Decapita expected to see when they walked out of the hotel. That never happens back in Decapita's home island, and in Jun's case she never bothered to took any hostages, unless she was going to kill them anyway. 

"Oh my! We have to help that poor gentleman before his lady friend looses her grip."

Jun shook her head. Situations like these were best ignored. "It is not our battle. We leave for the tower." She pushed her way pass the growing crowd, but when she turns around to check if Decapita followed her she saw Rek's cousin do something incredibly stupid.

"Hey everyone, why can't we all just get along?" Decapita walked towards the knife-wielding lunatic. "This is place is sooo shiny! In shine shine land, everyone is happy! Come on everyone, let's be happy!"

There was a general jeering and mocking after Decapita spoke, but she merely laughed with the crowd, oblivious to their insults. One statement though caught her attention. It was said by a little boy who was watching the spectacle from a window. 

"I'd be happy if I had money."

Decapita tilted her head. The boy's statement made her realize something very important; people liked money. "Oookay! OOORBIT HOOOVER" She yelled. Everything not rooted to the ground began to rise in the air, with Decapita at the center. She reached into the inner pockets of her dress, and then threw out a sizable sum of berri from it. "FREE HAPPY PAPER FOR EVERYONE!"

Somewhere in the floating mass of people, Jun facepalmed.


----------



## Ender (May 10, 2011)

Cooli said:


> "Anything!?" the entire crew grinned with devilish looks.
> 
> He-hey. . . what's with those looks? a sweatdrop rolled down the side of Archey's face. C'mon guys, I said i was, guwahhh the entire crew dogpiled on Archey.
> 
> ...





Eternity said:


> "Great.." he said with an extremly sarcastic voice, tugging on the maid skirt. "At least its better then the time I was a human figurehead on that okama pirate crew" he almost whispered under his breath, rolling his eyes.
> 
> "How the hell did you guys get a maid outfit anyway?" he asked loudly.
> 
> ...



_Ugh…why’d I get baby-sitting duty…._ Ryuu thought while he face-palmed.  _”Alright…guess I’m stuck with you. Just go around helping everyone with whatever they want. We’ve got a lot of supply to organize so you can start with that. Pull anything suspicious and you’ll be hanging from the front of the ship in that dress. Got it?”_

The new guy nodded in understanding and went over to Thrush and Dove to help organize the new supplies. 

Ryuu looked over to Parrot and Raven, _”Hawk?? What’s that?? And what’s next?”_


----------



## Noitora (May 10, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ The Phoenix Dawn*

*Sandrei*​
 The Sea King was closing in on the submarine as it sped in its? constant escape. The shark could hear the rest of the crew arguing though the words slipped past him as he focused on his mission ahead. The Sea King had been strapped to the front of their ship with Sandrei upon its? back, forcing it forwards. The beast wore a face of mixed determination and fear as the Fishman upon its? spine caused it to push forward through the darkness of the waters. Eventually the submarine came into view and had seemingly not noticed the advance of the Phoenix Dawn on its? tail. That was soon to change as the Sea King pulled up alongside the submarine. It was clear they noticed it as fear exploded from the enemy who quickly sped up, causing Sandrei to whip the beast to keep up. 

?Hm?? The Fishman shark grunted slightly as he noticed something not far ahead. It soon came to his attention was it truly was, the submarine had not noticed however and continued on. He heard Ten yelling him to stop from the ship, though he had already began yanking back the Sea King to do just that.
?I know, hold on!? The Sea King was wrenched into a stopping position in the water, the bubbles clearing to reveal the massive structure in front of them. Sandrei frowned as he burned his eyes upon it. A place he had never been, yet heard of time and time again but doubted it ever truly existed. In his deep tone he spoke the name he knew.
?Aquapolis?? His attention was quickly taken once more by the submarine crashing through the wall and into the city. He gritted his teeth angrily and torpedoed off his ride and motioned it to follow him as he darted through the water and towards the entrance. Sandrei left the ship outside for the moment; they would almost certainly need to find another way inside the city. He hoped there was some kind of dock nearby of the sorts but for the moment he had to make sure Rose was alright after such a crash. He turned around in the water as he came to the hole and gazed towards the rest of the crew.
?I?m going in, Shingo try and find another entrance to dock the ship. I ain?t sure how accommodating they are here though.? With that he turned and slipped through the hole.

On the other side, it was not full with water, yet the sea was pouring through the hole recently made. Without a doubt they had measures to plug something like that be it stone or coating. N any case he did not let the hole bother him for the moment, it was not is problem. Sandrei darted his eyes about until finally settling them onto the submarine not far from where he stood. While he still did not consider himself part of the Phoenix Pirates, he had an obligation to look out for them for now, and making sure Rose was okay was the priority. The Fishman began tp sprint towards the crashed submarine, preparing for the likelihood of combat.


----------



## InfIchi (May 10, 2011)

Golden Snakes-

"I should have killed you when i had the chance." Jinto reaches for his gun, however Misashi throws a knife and knocks the gun to the floor. "Now now, is that any thanks to the man who raised you? Huh? You were just a pup when i found you, not a day over two and floating in the ocean." Misashi took a drag off his cigarette and smirked. "It's a nice story you tell everyone you know... Raised by a priest huh? Your mother tending gardens in the church... hehehehe... you even hired some old folks to pretend to be your parents... classic kid... You really should have been a pirate. You're an excellent liar." 

Jinto grit his teeth as he looked  upon the older man, not much older then jinto, maybe 20 years... but still that made him young enough to retain great strength. "Why did you come here." Jinto did not ask, he demanded the answer. "What? Can't an old sea dog enjoy the company of some beautiful woman? This place, it's famous you know." Misashi leaned against the wall and knocked the cherry of his cig onto the floor. "Sides... The grandline gets boring after a while ya know? Gotta stay under the radar of those Shichi Bukai... specially that swordsman..." 

Misashi shrugged, but Jinto's eyes never left his teachers face. "You know... you are awfully quiet for the man who claimed he'd kill me... Maybe you realized you can-" Mid sentence, Jinto dashes from the bed, his eyes filled with anger. "That's better!" Misashi reached out and gripped Jinto's throat, slamming him into the ground. "BUT YOU'RE STILL WEAK!" Misashi shouts at him. 

"Damn it Jinto! All the hours of training i beat into that body of yours! You should be stronger than this! Is this that damned devils fruit of yours!? I told you not to overuse it! It weakens the body unless you enhance it! If you don't train everyday you'll become too frail!" Jinto gripped Misashi's hand but was unable to free himself. "You damn' fool!" Misashi picked the marine Lt. commander up and threw him across the room. 

Smashing a small bookshelf and sending papers flying into the air. "Look at this room! You trash it like a pirate! It makes me proud!" Jinto grips his throat and lets out a low growl. "I'm not pirate!" Misashi laughs and flicks his cigarette onto the ground. "Damn right you aren't.... That's why i kicked your ass from my crew! YOU'RE WEAK! SOFT! It's no wonder those rookies escaped from you TWICE! Hahahahhaa!" 

Jinto explodes forward, racing with emotions, "I told you!" Misashi throws a right hook and sends Jinto flying out hotel rooms bay window. "YOU'RE WEAK!!!!"


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 11, 2011)

As people and Marines alike were laughing, fighting, and scrounging for the wads of beri scattered around, Valtameri and Marisa found themselves in the company of the ecstatic, bubbly girl that just saved them. Though a little more childish in appearance, she was obviously older than she looked. Judging by the fact she managed to levitate a majority of the crowd, Valtameri assumed she was a Devil Fruit user like himself. There wasn't any other logical explanation that he knew of. Beside her was a bustier, curvier woman that seemed to be a little more soft-spoken, or at the very least more introverted. They seemed friendly enough, though.

Thank God it's women, Valtameri thought in relief. He didn't think he could handle anymore 'incidents' between his sister and another man. "You'll have to excuse my lil' sis, here." With a goofy expression on his face, he got her into a playful headlock. "She has this insatiable hate for men. Well, except me." His knuckles lightly rubbed against her head, giving her a noogie.

After a few seconds, Marisa managed to fight off her brother, dusting herself off with a sarcastic scowl. "Most of the time..."

"Hey, hey, what's that supposed to mean?"

Turning towards the two women, she stuck out her hand with a bright smile in extreme contrast to the devilish face she wore only a few minutes ago. "Thanks for stepping in there. To be honest, I wasn't quite sure how that would have panned out! I'm Marisa, and this is my brother Valtameri."

With his charm and charisma, Valtameri gracefully stepped forward and took both their hands, lightly pecking the tops of them with a kiss. "Pleased to meet you both." With a small step back, he placed his hand over his mouth, covering his voice from Marisa and spoke softly "Thanks for stopping my psychotic sister."

Marisa bashed him over the head. Valtameri cringed. "Well, it's true!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens shook her head. "No we don't need one of those in the crew," she said, gesturing at the strange creatures. "We already have a mascot," she added, gesturing towards Kong. 

She was just glad that she had the presence of mind to keep her leather satchel with her at all times. The old weather beaten bag was filled with all of her valuable archeological research, years worth of studying and searching for the fabled poneglyphs. Losing the research would've been bad for sure, but Clemens would've never forgiven herself if she had lost the satchel. It was given to her by a friend, who she promised to return it to once she solved the riddle of the poneglyphs.   

_Two years ago in Ohara...
Clemens stared blankly at the complex sequence of symbols that Professor Thorn wrote on the giant chalkboard. She was supposed to be learning the ancient language of the poneglyphs, but felt more like a kid sitting in the back of class with a dunce cap on. Clemens tapped her fingers impatiently against the white cast covering her right forearm, the lingering evidence of a near death encounter with Zane Garrick. "I'll never get this," Clemens said with a sigh. 

Thorn turned towards her with that penetrating gaze of his. Even at 64 he was still a force of nature to his students. Still eager to pass on his wealth of knowledge to anyone willing to learn. "Nonsense." 

"I'm not smart enough. All this stuff, it's just going over my head. I'm a Marine not a scholar..."  Clemens paused, suddenly feeling very disheartened. "Well I'm not a Marine anymore either."  

"Do not sell yourself short Beverly.You can accomplish anything that you set your mind to."_

*The Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis...*
Rose pressed her face up against the porthole of the submarine, marveling at the sight of Sandrei riding atop a giant sea king, as if it were a bucking bronco. Beyond the sea monster she could see the _Phoenix Dawn_ being towed along. 

"Aw man I wanna ride a sea king too!" she exclaimed. Rose turned towards her wannabe kidnappers, who she just considered to be part of some elaborate game of undersea tag, and raised her cuffs to them. "Could you guys take these off now?" she asked, eager to go outside and ride the sea king. If they didn't she'd have to start walloping someone. 

Suddenly the submarine went into overdrive. "Whoooooooooah!" The sudden momentum shift, sent Rose crashing into the wall behind her. She collided into Shinsou, who exhaled sharply as she landed atop him. The sub went careening through a giant wall. Rose screamed with delight, while everyone else screamed with horror. This was turning into a pretty fun ride after all. 

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAH!!!!!!!!" 

Then they crashed. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Rose sat cross legged across Shinsou's back, laughing in a fit. She noticed a pair of tiny keys on his belt, and quickly took them, figuring they would unlock her seastone cuffs. The second key fit perfectly. Rose freed herself and smiled as she felt her strength return. "So can we go again!?" she asked the dazed crew.


----------



## Eternity (May 11, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Atlas Pirates...*
> Clemens shook her head. "No we don't need one of those in the crew," she said, gesturing at the strange creatures. "We already have a mascot," she added, gesturing towards Kong.
> 
> She was just glad that she had the presence of mind to keep her leather satchel with her at all times. The old weather beaten bag was filled with all of her valuable archeological research, years worth of studying and searching for the fabled poneglyphs. Losing the research would've been bad for sure, but Clemens would've never forgiven herself if she had lost the satchel. It was given to her by a friend, who she promised to return it to once she solved the riddle of the poneglyphs.
> ...




Sento D. Marino - With the Atlas Pirates

All the talking made it impossible fot Sento to sleep well. She woke up again, but this time she was smart enough not to yell like she did before. She begun to look around the room. "Where am I"  she spoke, unsure to whom. In a dazed state, she got out of the bed she was on. Her feet failed her and she fell to the floor with a thump. "Ouch!" she yelled, but this time she was determined to not pass out. 

In exchange for not passing out, she felt a jolt of pain from the back of her head.

"AAhh! My head!"  She felt her tears run down her face. She must have hit her head on the boat.

After rubbing her head for a moment, and a couple of cursewords later, she looked up. 

Everybody was looking at her. 


"Uhm..hi?"


----------



## Noitora (May 11, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Coral Archipelago *

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
The Extreme Rear Guard. It sounded so honourable and important, holding the rear from all danger while the others got their hands dirty, yet the glory would still be his. This position sounded like a dream come true, he could station is men in preparation to assist from the comfort of this hall in the company of the fish, yet that could be bettered by sips of wine. The dashingly handsome World Noble twirled in a fluid motion, his long coat flowing in an endless rhythm in his movements as he turned to once again face the group before him.
?So be it, I shall hold the rear Guard, I lend you my men whom are present here and no upon my vessel to assist you in the push forwards. They are an honest and strong heart collection of warriors.? As he spoke, his men stood sternly and saluted towards Zane. It would appear they had more discipline than their officer, and their loyalty was strong in the Noble, for some reason. They were most likely assigned to him via the World Government as suitable subordinates. The marines held their stern stance, eyes ahead and caps slightly dipped over their eyes.

 Lysander on the other hand found his way to the most expensive looking chair available, as his senses almost honed in on royalty, and placed himself down upon it. One legged crossed over the other in a casual fashion as he clearly began to relax. The two men in white glided along the ground like ghosts, making no sound nor disturbance in their presence. They placed themselves defensively on either side of the chair and remained silent, like the perfect guards they were. Lysander has given up paying attention to them as they only seemed to make their presence known if there was danger and instead twirled his gloved hand expertly towards his comrades gathered.
?The grandest food and wine shall be most appreciated, I hope you do not disappoint.? It was somewhat queer having a conversation with such a creature. His father had his share of mermaid slaves back at his manor. Lysander had no interest in slaves to the point of not giving a damn if they lived or died, he simply had no desire for them. The respect of his crew was more than enough, and the fluttering loose women after the huge treasury of a dashing World Noble in uniform sated over desires. 
?Fufufufu. I shall make sure there is a glass ready upon your return, Commander, to celebrate our victory over the devilish Red Dawn. I am sure we shall have promotions prepared for us as well once we return to Marineford.? He said idly while relaxing. His hooded gaze watched Zane inquisitively. A man who sought glory as much as himself, but how far would he go to try and obtain it.


----------



## Cooli (May 11, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Great.." he said with an extremly sarcastic voice, tugging on the maid skirt. "At least its better then the time I was a human figurehead on that okama pirate crew" he almost whispered under his breath, rolling his eyes.
> 
> "How the hell did you guys get a maid outfit anyway?" he asked loudly.
> 
> ...



We made Thrush wear it a while back. he laughed

Hey! We swore to never talk about that again!!!



-Ender- said:


> _Ugh?why?d I get baby-sitting duty?._ Ryuu thought while he face-palmed.  _?Alright?guess I?m stuck with you. Just go around helping everyone with whatever they want. We?ve got a lot of supply to organize so you can start with that. Pull anything suspicious and you?ll be hanging from the front of the ship in that dress. Got it??_
> 
> The new guy nodded in understanding and went over to Thrush and Dove to help organize the new supplies.



And after that, you can scrub the deck, Do the laundry, Wash the dishes,  Clean the bathrooms, Cook dinner . . . the list went on and on as they continued to push all of the chores onto Archey



> Ryuu looked over to Parrot and Raven, _?Hawk?? What?s that?? And what?s next??_



It seems our captain finally decided on what name to give you. Parrot walked over to one of the large bags they had brought on board and dug around a bit before pulling something out and tossing it to the newly named Hawk. It was a metal plated bandana like what the rest of the crew had on. His color was black. If you want a different color, we can change it out later. With that though, there's only one thing left till you're a full member of the crew, but I guess we can do that later


Since we're planning on going to the Grandline, we'll need a Log Pose. The best place to get one of those is in Ohara. We can also gather some useful information there too, so long as you three don't go causing trouble. she glanced over at Raven, Thrush, and Kite.


----------



## Gaja (May 11, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
As fire and explosions rocked the ground of Topsville the already strong wind picked up in strength and surely enough rain followed. No one actually knew what was coming towards the island, if they did they wouldn't be wasting time fighting or observing. Semmy sniffed the air a couple of times and recognized the change and what was coming towards them. Not fully, but he figured out that strong winds and big waves weren't far from the island.

Though he wasn't gonna say anything about it, he didn't want to jinx anybody, so he stayed away and looked on as Dance and Lucio engaged. Adjusting his shades quickly the massive panda looked to the side as Levy went ahead and clashed with some humans. Jason also showed up, looking cool as ever, but Semmy would point that out later at the ship, he didn't wanna ruin his friends' moment. Unlike Jason who obviously underwent some cosmetic changes, the new look, the winged wolf from hell, it was pretty impressive. But unlike Jason Semmy on the outside remained the same, on the inside however he became a little stronger, although he himself didn't notice it, but the constant fighting ever since he joined the crew had made the panda grow stronger.

Looking to his side Semmy noticed a tall red haired human lady look in his direction. "*Be cool... be cool...*" Raising his paw into the air the panda politely said. "*Evenin'! Awesome hair color you got there. I've been thinking to change my fur color to red and white too.*" He didn't mean anything bad by it, it was just chit chat, as Keng called it. Maybe if the lady was nice she would let him watch the fights and cheer for his team. But Semmy kinda knew that that probably wasn't gonna happen, which was a bit of a downer.


*"East Blue" Spring Break Island - Near the Hotel

"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
"What newspaper?" Pattaya yelled out as the cane hit his head once more and he made a run for it. "The one where you smashed a couple of houses and destroyed half the docks of our island you idiot. And after I come here, I find out people refer to you as Admiral?!? That's a disgrace!" Hitting Pattaya over the head once more Kamogawa saw his student make a sudden left and ordered his big boar to follow the tanned Marine.

Pattaya looked for tight alleys to make a run for it, he didn't like training with the Coach since whenever he acted like Pattaya he got to run laps. And some more laps, and then if he didn't stop talking some more. "Damn it I need to get back to the hotel" But right as he said that the persistent old man on his boar showed up behind him, swinging his cane around. "Get back here you dimwit! I'll whip you into shape!" Kamogawa was furious after he found out that one of his students caused the destruction of half the docks. "Huh?"

Finally reaching the hotel Pattaya kinda managed to lose Kamogawa and his piggy as his baby tiger woke up and poked his head out of Pattaya's hair and looked around. At that exact moment you could hear glass breaking and someone jumping out of a window. Both Tiny and Pattaya looked up with wide eyes, as the Marine continued running at top speed. "I'll save ya milady! In the name of JUSTICE!!!" Stretching his arms out he just managed to catch the poor... green haired... man? "Jinto-san?!? What happened? Was it the paperwork?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 11, 2011)

*Aquapolis....*
The Phoenix Pirates, in pursuit of the Orange Alliance, crashed through an unknown giant bubble. Apparently the Orange Alliance's submarine crashed into some type of bulding.....but why would a building be on the ocean's floor? This was bizarre indeed, but hey, anything was possible in this world after all. 

Ursla walked upon the deck of the _Phoenix Dawn_ when she deemed it safe enough for her to move along. "Aquapolis?" The masseuse said approaching Sandrei. "What exactly is that? I don't know of any other underwater cities save for Fishmen Island and we're aren't anywhere close to that place."

"No, there's another...."

As Sandrei said this, something started to happen that none of the Phoenix Pirates were prepared for. Suddenly, lights began to appear before them for miles on end. The lights revealed a glorious city bathed in silver and decorated with numerous fountains, statues and unique buildings of every design. Various fishmen, merman/mermaids and even humans walked about the city. The different species mingled together as if the atrocity of racism never existed. One could call it an "Underwater Utopia".

​
"Oh my......" Ursla said as she clasped her hands over her mouth in disbelief. "It's.......beautiful!"

"Well, this is certainly unprecedented." Hawkins adjusted the glasses on his face to make certain he was actually seeing what's before his eyes.

"Man this looks awesome!" Gatrom said as descended from the crow's nest.

"I know this is very amazing and everything, but we still need to rescue our Captain!" Sandrei pointed out to the crew.

*Elsewhere......*
We focus in on the grand palace at the center of the city. We make our way into the palace room where a merman with jet black hair, sinister blue eyes and a blue tail sat at his throne. A gleaming crown was present on the top of his head as the man read over a scroll. 

*Leader Of Aquapolis
King Enkai​*
A goldfish merman wearing armor entered the room. _"King Enaki-sama!!! Pirates have recently infiltrated Aquapolis sir. We've identified one of the group as the "Phoenix Pirates" and the other as "The Orange Alliance". They're apparently Revolutionaries!!!"_

Enkai placed the scroll down and rested his cheek on his arm. "Exactly what have these Phoenix Pirates done?" The man responded in a bored tone.

_W-w-well sir, they've escaped from a high profile prison, caused trouble on a World Government brigde and attacked Marines on numerous occasions, just to name a few!"_

"Oh, so they're enemies of the Government, eh? Interesting..."

_"Would you like us to send the "guards" to apprehend them all?"_

"Just the Revolutionaries, leave the Pirates alone, for now. I can't have revolutionaries running around my soon to be Government Country."

_"But, w-w-why sir?!?! The Government officials will be here tomorrow!!! What if they cause problems?!?!"_

"Leave them be. Let them experience my glorious city! They'll be able to tell stories about how great it is! If they aren't a problem right now, then we won't make them a problem. But I won't those Revolutionaries gone."

_"Yessir!!!"_

*Back with the Orange Alliance.....*

**BOOM!*​*
Something crashed into the Orange Alliances sub. Outside of the sub, a group of soldiers centered around the mechine, weapons at the ready.

_"ORANGE ALLIANCE!!! YOU'RE UNDER ARREST!!!!!"_ One of them declared.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 11, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks
> 
> Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
> As fire and explosions rocked the ground of Topsville the already strong wind picked up in strength and surely enough rain followed. No one actually knew what was coming towards the island, if they did they wouldn't be wasting time fighting or observing. Semmy sniffed the air a couple of times and recognized the change and what was coming towards them. Not fully, but he figured out that strong winds and big waves weren't far from the island.
> ...


Serena had easily disposed of the pirate fodder, making sure to break a  bone with every kick. She relished it in fact, knowing full well that this pirate crew was among the most savage on the high seas. Serena quickly honed in on the  strange panda creature. He looked incredibly benign, even cute, like a child's overstuffed toy. Serena knew better however. Here was a dangerous, bloodthirsty creature if there ever was one. Only a monster could serve this so-called Devil King. 

Serena produced a silver lighter from her back pocket, and lit the cigarette peeking out of the corner of her mouth. She took a long drag and stared Semmy up and down with a look of visible disgust. Her encounter with Gatrom, the first mate of the Phoenix Pirates, had convinced her never take a pirates life in cold blood again. He had taught her that not all pirates were evil. This crew however was clearly evil, nothing like the Phoenix Pirates. As she looked at these murderers and savages, responsible for the death of countless innocents, Serena decided she might just go back on her promise of killing pirates.  

"You want your hair dyed red, monster?"  she asked. "Well you've come to the right woman then." Serena shrugged off her immaculate Marine coat, then raised her right leg high into the air. She cast the panda a cold blooded stare. "I'll dye your fur red with your own blood!" 

The lady Marine brought her right boot heel down onto the pavement with full force, cleaving it asunder. *"Jackhammer Knife!"* A shockwave of pressurized air blasted through the street, tearing it's way towards Semmy.   



Eternity said:


> Sento D. Marino - With the Atlas Pirates
> 
> All the talking made it impossible fot Sento to sleep well. She woke up again, but this time she was smart enough not to yell like she did before. She begun to look around the room. "Where am I"  she spoke, unsure to whom. In a dazed state, she got out of the bed she was on. Her feet failed her and she fell to the floor with a thump. "Ouch!" she yelled, but this time she was determined to not pass out.
> 
> ...



Clemens glanced at the young girl as she stumbled to the floor. She crouched beside her while Henry did a quick check of the back of her head. "All things considered it's not that bad..." he said, before reaching into his doctors bag. As Henry quickly treated the girls wound, Clemens stared curiously at her. She obviously wasn't a Marine, but she didn't seem like the pirate type either. Clemens guessed she must've been hitching a ride with the Marines, maybe even a stowaway. 

Clemens introduced herself and the rest of the crew. "So what's your name?" she asked the girl.


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*

Griso stared in wonder at the vast cityscape. "This...this is Aquapolis? I remember hearing stories about a massive underwater city back on Fishman Island. But they're just...just fairy tales..." He turned around, still wrapped up in Hawkin's whip eyeing the larger fishman, Sandrei. Apparently this guy was just as surprised as he was. When Sandrei mentioned Rose, Griso suddenly remembered Rose was currently with his crew. He turned back to the city, managing to spot the crashed submarine. It was crashed into one of the large buildings. Unfortunately, it created quite a scene, and civilians seemed to be crowding around the crash site. 

Ten grabbed Sandrei by the shoulder, holding him back. "Sandrei, calm down for a moment. If you go running in now, you could cause a riot. I can still sense Rose's haki, as well as the others, so they're still alright."

"Of course they are! I designed that ship to be able to handle all kinds of impact without severe damage," Griso said proudly. "I think Ten is right. We should speak withwhoever's in charge perhaps. But I think some of us should also stay with the ship." Dapper landed over on the ship's railing. 

Griso inched towards Ursla. "I'll go wherever Ursla's going." 

"Who said you were even going at all. It's you're fault we're even in this mess!" Dapper shouted as he flew over to Griso. "My fault?! Well...alright."

*Entrance to the Palace...*

Rose as well as the members of the Orange Alliance were being taken away from the crash site, and were soon at the massive double doors of the central palace. "What'd we even do? I don't even know where we are right now..." Shinsou asked annoyed.

_"Quiet. Normally, we are happy to have guests on the island, but invaders are another story. And you picked a pretty crappy time to invade. We're taking you before his highness, and then we'll have you locked up until further notice. This meeting must go on uninterrupted." _

"Invaders, what?"


----------



## InfIchi (May 11, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"East Blue" Spring Break Island - Near the Hotel
> 
> "Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
> "What newspaper?" Pattaya yelled out as the cane hit his head once more and he made a run for it. "The one where you smashed a couple of houses and destroyed half the docks of our island you idiot. And after I come here, I find out people refer to you as Admiral?!? That's a disgrace!" Hitting Pattaya over the head once more Kamogawa saw his student make a sudden left and ordered his big boar to follow the tanned Marine.
> ...



"Put me down." Jinto free himself from Pattaya's grip and adjusted his hat. "Move along Pattaya. You don't need to get involved." With that Jinto began to walk down the street, however a large couch flew out of the sky towards the Lt. Commander. "Damn it!" Jinto rolls out of the way and begins ti run down the street... "You can't escape!" The words cry out from the sky.

Pattaya looked up to see a shadow of a man crash into the ground, creating a small crater. 




"Evenin." Maiko nodded to Pattaya before chasing after Jinto down the street. "Don't run boy! You can't escape your fate!" ​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *XMS vs. DKP~!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the fishman closed in on the young marine he feels something smash into his scaly nose and send him crashing back. Levy quickly recovered and looked up to see Lt. Marcus Stryker standing inbetween the beast and his prey, elbow outstretched after slamming it into the pirate.

Marcus peered and eyed Anya, the girl was clearly a bit shaken up, *"Pull it together,"* he barks, "I'll fry the fish," he says, snapping his fingers and creating a small ball of fire on his finger tip, "Try to take care of that wolf riding lunatic."

He returns his full attention back to the angry Levy. This creature was a true monster...A vicious beast that had killed countless people, "I'm not going to let you touch one more person..." the flame on his finger begins to grow larger and larger, "Even if I need to rip out every one of those teeth from your mouth!" he cocks back his arm before firing a circular blast of fire at the pirate.

*Atlas Pirates*

Drake's eyes returned to normal as he turned to Van, "You read my mind cuz," he nods and leaps into the group of beasts, "You!" he points at a brown furred creature with a pair of pink tentacles for arms, "Join my-OhmyOdalookathim!" he shouts, leaping towards a short grey man with just a giant eye for a head, "I don't know how you talk with no mouth but I guess that means you can't say no after I ask you to join-Whoalookoverthere!"

This process continued over and over again as he continued to spot more and more monsters, but his ideals were quickly shot down as Clemens spoke. Drake fell to his knees and shimmied his way over towards her, "Aw come on Reeeed, what about just one!"

She shot him the annoyed look that a mother gives their child after asking for a pet, and Kong soon appeared on her shoulder, arms crossed, giving a similar look, "Not you too Kong!"

*"We're in a fight here!"* the marines all shout in unison, "Oh, right," he holds up his hand and it begins to glow purple, *"Purple Blitz,"* several small purple balls release from his palm, each of them exploding on impact.

He then turns towards the girl Henry is tending to, he slowly approaches, his hand glowing purple again and aimed at her, "You're not a marine...Are you?" he questions with a suspicious look on his face. The pirate pauses before retracting his hand, "Naaah, you couldn't be," his face then regains its suspicious appearance, "Or are you! Come on, admit it!" he says, bringing his glowing hand closer and closer to her face.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Black Lotus Crew- Port Town-
> 
> As Melayne and Takeshi burst into down riding the giant moose, men quickly went to work pushing a new door into place. "GET THE GATE REPAIRED NOW! WE CAN'T ALLOW THE PLANTS TO INFILTRATE!!" One of the guards shouts. "Aye sir!" Tens of men rush out of buildings, numbering near fifty in all. They carry with them metal plates, bolts and massive hammers to set everything up.
> 
> ...



The fighting seemed to have ended for the Black Lotus crew, but not for every body. Marco was still fighting. But hadn?t he ended his fight, moments earlier? Yes, but at the moment he was fighting to keep moving. ?Urgh?? Marco groaned as he stabbed his swords into the ground, pulling himself forward. He then repeated this process, removing his blades from the ground. ?I have to get back to the others?? He muttered, blood falling from his mouth. ?I HAVE TO GET STRONGER!? He yelled, angrily. Marco could?ve simply waited for his captains to arrive and lift him up, but this was a matter of pride. He would get stronger by pushing himself, surviving. Otherwise, he wouldn?t be able to beat the bastard who scarred him.

Marco was still dragging along the path, when a little girl (between the age of 6-9), from the port town that the ship had docked at notices him. She sees the trail of blood behind Marco and expectedly, shrieks. However, she doesn?t run away. ?Are you all right, mister?? She asked. Marco doesn?t respond, he continues to stab at the earth and pull. ?I?ll go get some-? ?NO!? Marco barks and when he did, blood flies from his mouth, dripping from the bandages on his face. As he sees the girl?s frightened expression, Marco shakes his head. ?No? I don?t need help.? 

The girl starts to disagree, but she shakes her head and bends her knees, so that she is close to Marco?s face. ?What?s your name? Why is your face bandaged? Why are you bleeding?? She asked, the girl seeming to throw out questions like a quarterback would throw out footballs. Marco only chose to answer one, ?My name is Marco.? He stated, pulling himself forward. ?What is this tattoo on your back?? The girl asked, pointing towards his Mafia tat. 

Marco chuckled. This girl was certainly annoying, but he was thankful for her presence. If not for her, he would?ve passed out, because he didn?t have anyone to talk too. ?How about I ask you some questions?? Marco suggested. The girl looks at him for a brief second, but nods, ?O? Ok!? 

Marco is grinning underneath those bandages of his. ?You are a brave girl. Most would run away after seeing a bleeding man with bandages on his face and two swords on his back. What is your name, brave girl?? He asked, curious to know. ?M-my name is Aika!? She exclaimed. Marco laughs, ?Heh? Aika that?s a pretty name? What are you doing out here?? 
Aika put her head down, ?Well? I was searching for someone to taste my onigiri!? She shouted, revealing a rice ball from behind her and showing it to Marco. Marco raised an eyebrow, ?Ah, such a nice-looking rice ball? Let me taste it.? He muttered. Aika lowered it to Marco and he sighs, then pushes his head forward and bites down on the rice ball, swallowing it in with one gulp. ?AH!? He shouted. The taste of food after that long fight was rejuvenating. It was enough that Marco popped right up to his feet! 

?What a wonderful onigiri!? He shouted, laughing heavily. ?If I could, I?d bring you to my ship and have you be our official onigiri maker!? Aika?s eyes sparkle, ?You?re a pirate?? Marco nodded, ?Yosh, but the sea is no place for a little girl! Seeya!? Marco told Aika, suddenly running off, his strength renewed thanks to her miraculous rice ball. His body was still cut everywhere, but the swordsman felt life, no love, the love that was put in that rice ball by the little girl course through his body. It was unusual to feel something that wasn?t hate or scorn for the rest of the world? It was refreshing. 
?Thank you for the onigiri!? Marco yelled as he ran, leaving Aika confused.

Minutes later, Marco arrived at the ship, his body cut in numerous places but he still moved on. ?I am here?? He muttered. The energy the rice ball had given him was starting to wear off and when it did, he stumbled, falling with his swords at his side. However, a small smirk was on his face as he dozed off.

_What a good rice ball..._


----------



## Zoidberg (May 12, 2011)

Seeing all the people happy made Decapita's heart soar, literally. She gently put the people and the money down, then landed herself in front of the angry young lady and his nice brother person. They were good people, Decapita thought, merely misunderstood. But now that everyone was happy, there were no more problems.

Jun didn't see it that way though; in fact she saw right through Valtameri's act, since Rek already tried that on her during the first time she was sent to abduct him. Sure there might be some sincerity in his words, but Jun wasn't going to let her guard down because this guy kissed her hand. 

"Our business is done. We head for the tower." 

"Aw, don't be like that, miss Jun! We just met two new friends, we can't leave them now!"

Jun sighed. "The fiend has begun to feed. We must go."

"Can we take Valtameri and Marisa? Please?" Decapita pursed her lips in a way that would look adorable on a child, but silly on someone her age. 

Jun rolled her eyes. If it gets them to the hunt, then so be it. "They may cooome."

"Hurray!" All four floated up into air, then flew towards the Glitter Spire. "We'll catch that mall monster for sure!"


Mr. Fundabar wasn't always the richest man in Glitter City, credited for single-handedly reviving a city on the wane. He was once a humble shopkeeper earning a modest living in a dying city, until the foggiest night in the city came. After that Glitter Spire rose from an open lot he bought a week before, and with its rise he saved Glitter City. Now he moved from his uncle's attic to a mansion in the suburbs. 

Fundabar's mansion was just as gaudy as the Spire. It was covered in tasteless buttresses, glittering gargoyles and a wasteful amount of white marble. The gardens were magnificent though, Rek conceded. It was the work of the legendary gardener "Red Dog", Sakazuki, he soon learned while overhearing a couple of gardeners doing maintenance. Only the gardens at Mariejois could match its beauty, and that was because Sakazuki made them too.

"I'll be needing a change of clothes." Rek muttered to himself as he entered the mansion through a servant's entrance. His devil fruit powers allowed him to get inside with ease, but in some cases it was better to blend in than fade from sight. He took some spare clothes from a servant's room and changed into them.

He smirked. Initially he was only doing this to sharpen his skills at infiltration, but now he was genuinely interested in how Fundabar got his money. "Show me your secrets, Mr. Fudabar...."


----------



## Palpatine (May 12, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*

Drake was suddenly lifted up into the air by Nirra, who grabbed him by the back of his shirt. "Honestly, you're so thick headed sometimes." Nirra then looked down at the new girl and smiled. "I'm sorry for the captain's behavior. Don't think we're all crazies like him." Sento stared in awe at the giantess as Nirra held Drake back. "Nirra, let me go!" 

"First, you gotta cool down. You're gonna scare her away otherwise."


----------



## Noitora (May 12, 2011)

* The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jaya Island, The Jungle*

*Braska Hextor vs. The most wanted man in the World*










​
  To touch this man. That was his objective. Braska however was no simpleton and simply from the conversation he had come to the conclusion it would be not easy task as implied. This man who had given him this chance was at a much higher level than Braska could likely even conceive. Not only that he had an ability that allowed him to move more quickly than the Knights eyes could follow, or it was teleportation. Either way it was going to be a challenge to locate him and touch him. That was considering what he meant by touch, as if trying to strike him or simply grab him. Either way he would soon realize the requirements for this mission and without a doubt he would succeed. He had to succeed; his future and his revenge depended on the allies he could find and his own power, his own resolve. 

The Knight wasted no time at all and like a bullet he spun on his heel and threw himself backwards in a sprint. He kept his claymore on his back however, he was unsure yet if he would need to draw it, he did not wish to harm this man but the test of the Revolutionaries certainly would not be an easy one. It would need power equally to loyalty, resolve and heart. As a Knight of Shinpou all these traits were needed to hold the position, as much as he felt his heart was sullied and his resolve was broken they still shone as bright as a star in his dark eyes. In any case the last place he had heard the voice was from behind him so it was natural he would start. With a sudden burst of strength his powered forward with his arm outstretched. However all he saw was a gust of leaves where he could have sworn the man was located. He had moved again.
?It won?t be that easy, now.? The voice called out from further in the jungle. Braska furrowed his brow and dashed his attention in the voices direction. This would be a challenge of a life time. He took a deep breath and turned on his heel once more before heading off at full speed into the depths of the jungle.

  The knight tracked quickly the movements continually changing ahead of him. Shuffles abnormal to the gusts of wind, the voice of this man, the sense of chi. He would not fall behind to the point where he could no longer keep up, yet this man moved so quickly in any direction it made it almost impossible. Braskas? resolve pushed him forward however, the strong will of the Holy Knight ever present in his actions. He narrowed his eyes as he saw the skimming of a cloak in the distance suddenly vanish.
_?Too fast? or beyond speed? is he pushing me to my limit in perusing him??_ He thought as he kept up his advancement. Whatever the case, he would by pass it. The chase continued longer and hard, Braskas? breath heavy as he began to pant from the exhaustion, the green of the jungle causing extra stress pushing through it and pulling it out of his path. Then just like that he had caught up, as if the man he had been chasing decided to no longer use that power of him. Braska closed the distance, his mind rushing with a million thoughts at once. The Leader of the Revolutionaries turned somewhat side ways to gaze over the Knight metres from him. The chase had to end; his legs could no longer carry his body they burnt so heavily. The man remained silent, only watching Braska with an apathetic gaze. The moment of truth came as Braskas? gloved hand reached out for mans arm, yet just as they made contact he collapsed through the man. Completely phasing through and slamming into the floor. Fluck looked down to Braska, a sigh escaping his lips.
?Must be your limit, then??

_?No?? _The blonde haired warrior groaned in his mind. His hands dug into the ground as he pushed himself up to a kneeling position, his hands used as support. Sweat trickled in beads upon his skin and his eyes wore a hazed shield. 
_?I did not come this far? to collapse at the feet of such a man? my blade has not even touched the ankle of Zarick Ganon? and I can not even walk. I am but a baby?? _Then it hit him. Determination. They stuck in his mind the moment Fluck had spoken in. He wanted a man of determination, boosting ones resolve. Images formed in his mind and filled his sight. The Island of Shinpou, the Royal Palace, the Royal Family, the honest Prince he was commanded to protect and released from so recently. A face grew next, a beautiful chestnut haired woman smiling warmly back at him.
_?Shinpou? Your Majesty ? my people? Rynia??_
?I suppose that?s that then??
_?Rynia? Rynia??_
?? Braska Hextor.?
_??.Rynia!? _
A sudden flash of armor grew in the path of the Revolutionary leader as a stern form appeared on his feet in front of him. His eyes lingered down to the pressure of his top being tugged before resting on the face before him. Braska stood in the mans path, resolve burning in his honest eyes, swirling with determination and justice, his teeth were grit tightly and his hand wrapped firmly in the cloth of Flucks clothes. A smile touched his lips as his plan seemed to work, there was no for this Fallen Knight after all.

*"I am Braska Hextor, my sword is yours!"*


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens glanced at the young girl as she stumbled to the floor. She crouched beside her while Henry did a quick check of the back of her head. "All things considered it's not that bad..." he said, before reaching into his doctors bag. As Henry quickly treated the girls wound, Clemens stared curiously at her. She obviously wasn't a Marine, but she didn't seem like the pirate type either. Clemens guessed she must've been hitching a ride with the Marines, maybe even a stowaway.
> 
> Clemens introduced herself and the rest of the crew. "So what's your name?" she asked the girl.



As the man treatet her wound, she got a good look on the people around the room. She smiled and blushed when she got a good look on the black haired person that seemed to be trying to recruit the creatures.

Wait..creatures? She was about back away when she noticed the girl beside her staring at her. "What?" she said, raising an eyebrow. She introduced herself and the rest of the crew.

"So what's your name?" Clemens, the girl that was staring at her, asked.

She somehow felt a pride when she spoke her name. "Sento D. Marino. I would like to join your crew!" she spoke out, in clear earshot to everybody in the room. Including the marines.



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates*
> 
> Drake's eyes returned to normal as he turned to Van, "You read my mind cuz," he nods and leaps into the group of beasts, "You!" he points at a brown furred creature with a pair of pink tentacles for arms, "Join my-OhmyOdalookathim!" he shouts, leaping towards a short grey man with just a giant eye for a head, "I don't know how you talk with no mouth but I guess that means you can't say no after I ask you to join-Whoalookoverthere!"
> 
> ...



Backing off a bit, she shot him a mean look. "I just asked to join your crew, and you ask if I am a marine?" But she had to smile when she looked at him.



Funkfreed said:


> *The Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> Drake was suddenly lifted up into the air by Nirra, who grabbed him by the back of his shirt. "Honestly, you're so thick headed sometimes." Nirra then looked down at the new girl and smiled. "I'm sorry for the captain's behavior. Don't think we're all crazies like him." Sento stared in awe at the giantess as Nirra held Drake back. "Nirra, let me go!"
> 
> "First, you gotta cool down. You're gonna scare her away otherwise."



Grinning, she crawled over to the captain and poked him on his forhead. "I like you, you're cute." she said, but quickly added "Sooo..can I join your crew?" She was expecting them to be taken aback by her sudden offer.


----------



## Gaja (May 12, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Put me down." Jinto free himself from Pattaya's grip and adjusted his hat. "Move along Pattaya. You don't need to get involved." With that Jinto began to walk down the street, however a large couch flew out of the sky towards the Lt. Commander. "Damn it!" Jinto rolls out of the way and begins ti run down the street... "You can't escape!" The words cry out from the sky.
> 
> Pattaya looked up to see a shadow of a man crash into the ground, creating a small crater.
> 
> ...



*"East Blue" Spring Break Island

"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​

Pattaya actually continued to run with the Golden Snakes' commanding officer in his arms. It was until Jinto told him to let go that he did, and moments later a couch came crashing down neat them. "Did he find me?"

Pattaya looked around anxiously if Coach Kamogawa had found him already. But as he looked in to the air he saw that another man had made his way to this island in pursuit of fun. This time around though it was some shirtless guy with tattoos. And he nodded to Pattaya who was also shirtless like always. "Evening sir... Damn I need tattoos..." Looking at how Maiko continued his pursuit over Jinto a furious giant boar with an old man came crashing through a building. "I'mma get you!!!"

And like a flash you could see Pattaya running next to Jinto, their hands moving in unison as they tried to shake their pursuers who were also side by side. "What the hell!!! Who's the tattooed guy? A man you owe money too?" The duo made a left as Kamogawa pushed the wild animal to run faster. "Is the green haired one your disciple?"


----------



## Gaja (May 12, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Aquapolis....*
> The Phoenix Pirates, in pursuit of the Orange Alliance, crashed through an unknown giant bubble. Apparently the Orange Alliance's submarine crashed into some type of bulding.....but why would a building be on the ocean's floor? This was bizarre indeed, but hey, anything was possible in this world after all.
> 
> Ursla walked upon the deck of the _Phoenix Dawn_ when she deemed it safe enough for her to move along. "Aquapolis?" The masseuse said approaching Sandrei. "What exactly is that? I don't know of any other underwater cities save for Fishmen Island and we're aren't anywhere close to that place."
> ...





Funkfreed said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates...*
> 
> Griso stared in wonder at the vast cityscape. "This...this is Aquapolis? I remember hearing stories about a massive underwater city back on Fishman Island. But they're just...just fairy tales..." He turned around, still wrapped up in Hawkin's whip eyeing the larger fishman, Sandrei. Apparently this guy was just as surprised as he was. When Sandrei mentioned Rose, Griso suddenly remembered Rose was currently with his crew. He turned back to the city, managing to spot the crashed submarine. It was crashed into one of the large buildings. Unfortunately, it created quite a scene, and civilians seemed to be crowding around the crash site.
> 
> ...



*"Grand Line" Aquapolis

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*​
As the ship docked Shingo clapped Gatrom on the shoulder once. "Take care of the ship will ya Gatrom-san?" Wearing his new "_Lone Harbor_" suit that he bought at the last island after winning his boxing match the young man that went by the name of Shingo was the first to leave the deck of the "*Phoenix Dawn*" and touch Aquapolis soil.

"Anyone else wanna take a look around this place?" Even at the docks there were a lot of people and everyone seemed to be smiling and spread positive energy. Shingo smiled as his pointed at the shiny city behind him, he wanted to explore it. As for Rose... Well she would be alright... right? Yeah probably, if Griso was the baddest of the Orange Alliance then their Captain was, probably, perfectly safe. The ones who were probably in danger were the guards of this place if they didn't give her food or candy, or piggy back rides.

"Wow look at that guy!" Shingo pointed at a huge merman, the guy was the size of a small house, and he looked like a total pushover. But a pushover with some huge muscles and a hat. "I wonder if these guys can fight..." A smack was delivered to his head by one of the crew mates so that idea left his head rather quickly. "I need food damn it. Let's go eat!"

[OOC comment: Shingo's new suit is linked to his profile, so check it out - ]


----------



## Gaja (May 12, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Serena had easily disposed of the pirate fodder, making sure to break a  bone with every kick. She relished it in fact, knowing full well that this pirate crew was among the most savage on the high seas. Serena quickly honed in on the  strange panda creature. He looked incredibly benign, even cute, like a child's overstuffed toy. Serena knew better however. Here was a dangerous, bloodthirsty creature if there ever was one. Only a monster could serve this so-called Devil King.
> 
> Serena produced a silver lighter from her back pocket, and lit the cigarette peeking out of the corner of her mouth. She took a long drag and stared Semmy up and down with a look of visible disgust. Her encounter with Gatrom, the first mate of the Phoenix Pirates, had convinced her never take a pirates life in cold blood again. He had taught her that not all pirates were evil. This crew however was clearly evil, nothing like the Phoenix Pirates. As she looked at these murderers and savages, responsible for the death of countless innocents, Serena decided she might just go back on her promise of killing pirates.
> 
> ...



*"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
To Semmy concepts like good and evil were meaningless, or rather didn't hold much meaning as the panda didn't quite understand why anyone would be pure "evil" or pure "good". Just the concepts confused him somewhat, so that the Marines hated him for being a pirate, and therefore "evil" he didn't quite understand. But aside from that, he knew a warrior when he saw one, looking through his shades into the eyes of the blond Marine who had a look as sharp as few he ever saw.

And then she made her threat to which Semmy only had one reaction. "*WOO-HOO!!! Perfect-o reply! 100%!!!*" Giving Serena a thumbs up for her perfect, and by the way intimidating, reply Semmy was about to offer her some ice cream and weed so they could watch the fights together but then the Marine girl, who spent more then twice the time on this Earth then he did, raised her foot in to the air. It was a similar pose to his axe kick so Semmy sorta expected a kick or something but Serena slammed her heel into the ground with brutal force, and as a result sent a shock wave of air towards Semmy.

The panda narrowed his eyes at the incoming attack. "*Soru...*" Moving his massive body out of harms way Semmy had just managed to avoid the "Jackhammer Knife" as the force punched a hole through a wall behind him. The panda though didn't look back and started a counter attack of his own. Using another Soru he tried closing in on Serena and as he came closer he jumped and sent his foot forward in to a front kick to the face. His panda mouth released a single word. "*Rankyaku*" and then a bright light was released from his foot and in to the direction of the sharp eyed warrior Marine. Maybe Semmy should give her a piggy back ride, she looked like someone he would be good friends with.


----------



## Noitora (May 12, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandford*​
The large chef with a large sack of scrap metal and others components over his shoulder dashed through the factory grounds. He was fairly sure by now he had only gotten further inside and lost, but that was needed to find his Captain. The rest of his crew must have been intercept by officers much like him by now and were fighting as well; he had luckily been attacked by a one trick pony in a situation that benefitted him more than the sniper. Whatever the case as the chef it was his duty to best the foes before him, help his crew and cook them a four course meal upon their return to the ship. In his other hand he grasped his giant fork, his material weapon. It had been surprisingly effect for uses other than eating.

 ?Theres? one!? A security officer bellowed out from ahead of Brolly. The World Pirate blinked as a huge collection of factory security formed a barricade of themselves in his path. They all held out their night sticks and swords, even some with a few rifles. 
?Surrender now, World Pirate!? Brollys? speed began to increase as he closed the distance between himself and the enemy. The commander of the squad blinked with sweat drop hung over the back of his head as this strange looking creature charged directly at them. The chef thrust his fork into the air and yelled out.
*?Not stop me cooking, ever!?* Like a bowling ball he crashed into the collection of marines who went flying through the air in separate directions like pins being tossed about. The chef continued his advance to assist his crewmates. To assisted his friends. His family.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 12, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Backing off a bit, she shot him a mean look. "I just asked to join your crew, and you ask if I am a marine?" But she had to smile when she looked at him.
> 
> Grinning, she crawled over to the captain and poked him on his forhead. "I like you, you're cute." she said, but quickly added "Sooo..can I join your crew?" She was expecting them to be taken aback by her sudden offer.



*Beelze D. Van*

Van was looking at the blue monster again, he was decided to get one of those monsters as their nakama."Hey blue cat, who of your friends would like to join our crew?"the gunner asked_"I don?t know but only one thing...I?m not a cat"_the creature said looking at Van who just looked suspiciously at the monster"Then...a dog?"he asked this time though the beast only shook his head"A bear? A lion? A bat?"he asked consecutively but the monster just keep shaking his head _"None of those"_he said "Then what are ya?!"he asked pointing at the creature_" Well personally i think i am..."_.

"Hey drake just let her join and let?s go recruit one of them...We could be famous"The voice of the gunner was heard, the monster which didn?t even have chance to answer just sighed as if something like that were to be expected, the kid was ignoring him."Then, are ya strong?"he asked to the girl.


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Beelze D. Van*
> 
> Van was looking at the blue monster again, he was decided to get one of those monsters as their nakama."Hey blue cat, who of your friends would like to join our crew?"the gunner asked_"I don?t know but only one thing...I?m not a cat"_the creature said looking at Van who just looked suspiciously at the monster"Then...a dog?"he asked this time though the beast only shook his head"A bear? A lion? A bat?"he asked consecutively but the monster just keep shaking his head _"None of those"_he said "Then what are ya?!"he asked pointing at the creature_" Well personally i think i am..."_.
> 
> "Hey drake just let her join and let?s go recruit one of them...We could be famous"The voice of the gunner was heard, the monster which didn?t even have chance to answer just sighed as if something like that were to be expected, the kid was ignoring him."Then, are ya strong?"he asked to the girl.



"Yeah, sure." she answered, almost to the second after he asked her. She said it as if it was a routine question. "Im going to become the worlds best pirate fighter, so I have to be able to pack a few punches and kicks" She looked at him with a confident, almost too confident, smile.

"But.." she turned to the captain. "I want him to invite me to join." she said, now with a seductive smile on her face. "So what'cha say cutie? Can I join?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 12, 2011)

Eternity said:


> As the man treatet her wound, she got a good look on the people around the room. She smiled and blushed when she got a good look on the black haired person that seemed to be trying to recruit the creatures.
> 
> Wait..creatures? She was about back away when she noticed the girl beside her staring at her. "What?" she said, raising an eyebrow. She introduced herself and the rest of the crew.
> 
> ...





Eternity said:


> "Yeah, sure." she answered, almost to the second after he asked her. She said it as if it was a routine question. "Im going to become the worlds best pirate fighter, so I have to be able to pack a few punches and kicks" She looked at him with a confident, almost too confident, smile.
> 
> "But.." she turned to the captain. "I want him to invite me to join." she said, now with a seductive smile on her face. "So what'cha say cutie? Can I join?"



As Sento let off a seductive smile and began to get closer and closer to Drake in a flirtatious matter the pirate simply starred at her with a blank look, "Why is this guy hitting on me?"

Everyone sweatdrops until one of the marines pops up, "She's clearly a-!" but Drake simply fires a red blast out of his palm without even looking towards the marine. The attack takes him out before he can finish his sentence and he continues to observe Sento, "What was your name again?"

"Sento D. Marino," Drake's face lights up and he throws his arms around Sento, "Alright! Another distant cousin or somethin'!" he looks over to Van as he shakes her around wildly in his excitement, "Oi Van! I found another leaf on our family tree!" 

Though there was some deep meaning behind the initial of D, Drake had no idea about it. He simply considered everyone with it some kind of relative, "Of course you can join pal! I can't turn down family!"

He spots a few of the marines he blasted before getting back to their feet and rushing back at the pirates "You're a fighter right?" he says, thinking back to Sento's words from before, "Well then show em' how a real man does it!" he shouts, smacking her in the back with his unnatural strength and sending her flying into the battle.


----------



## Eternity (May 12, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As Sento let off a seductive smile and began to get closer and closer to Drake in a flirtatious matter the pirate simply starred at her with a blank look, "Why is this guy hitting on me?"
> 
> Everyone sweatdrops until one of the marines pops up, "She's clearly a-!" but Drake simply fires a red blast out of his palm without even looking towards the marine. The attack takes him out before he can finish his sentence and he continues to observe Sento, "What was your name again?"
> 
> ...



With a dumbfound look on her face, she looked up at the marines. "Sorry guys, was fun while it lasted." she said teasingly while she stood up. The marines looked at her with a embarrassed look on their faces, some of them looking away. Then she looked down and noticed her top was pulled up from the push by the captain. Then she looked back at the marines.

"What, haven't you guys seen breasts before. Jeesh!" she said, not even a bit taken aback by the ordeal. 

"Kangaroo Kick!" Her movement was fast. Very fast. The marine on front of her was sent flying past everybody and right through the wall, into the other room.

"Gorilla Swing!" The two marines on each side of her was knocked out cold, teeth now missing from their mouths.

"Wow, and I acutally traveled with you guys?" she said, with a dissapointing tone.

She then turned around to the pirates, not noticing that she still hadn't covered her breasts.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2011)

*Coral Archipelago/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Menjivar entered the room where Lady Amaryllis had been placed. He paused at the threshold when he saw Amelia standing by the mermaid's bedside. Menjivar bowed respectfully towards the lady Marine. "Greetings." He frowned as he caught sight of the tubes connected to the Lady's nose and mouth. The healers had removed the bullet from her back, but were unsure if she would ever fully recover. Only time would tell.

"Such a tragedy for one so young. Only seventeen, and yet she holds the weight of this entire colony on her shoulders,"  he said with a sigh. 

"I have a sister who's seventeen. They're headstrong at that age," Amelia replied. 

"Forgive me for sounding nosy, but are you related to the Fleet Admiral by any chance?" 

Amelia nodded slowly, with a face that indicated that she got that question a lot. "Yes, I'm his niece. She glanced curiously at the eel fishman. "Why do you want to know?"  

Menjivar hesitated slightly, as if unsure whether to continue. "Well you see, I owe my life to your uncle..."  

_19 years ago in Mariejois...
Two tall Marines casually strolled down the immaculate streets of the holy city. They were also brothers, but couldn't be more different in appearance and personality. The elder brother walked as if he didn't have a care in the world, holding his slightly rumpled trenchcoat over his right shoulder, his tie undone, and his collar wide open. He looked towards his younger brother, who strode with purpose, his sharp suit and matching fedora kept in immaculate condition. 

"How's your little girl doing?" the elder brother asked. 

*Vice-Admiral Archer Armstrong
Future Admiral "The Indigo Fox"*

The younger brother smiled. "Amelia? She just turned a year old. I wasn't able to make her birthday sadly." He said the last part with a hint of regret in his voice. "Flora really chewed me out on the snail phone for not being able to make it." 

*Rear Admiral Andrew Armstrong *

"You married a D woman little brother. You're lucky she didn't come here herself and kick your butt. That's why I'm never getting married...too many responsibilities," Archer replied. "Besides, all the women in the world would cry if I ever get taken off the market."  

"Heh, keep dreaming." 

They both rounded the corner towards the Marine Barracks. Suddenly a young fishman ran into them, bouncing backwards onto the pavement as if he had hit a wall. Archer peered down curiously at the little guy. He couldn't be more then twelve or thirteen. His clothes were filthy and in tatters, and his face was heavily bruised. Archer could see the naked fear in his jet black eyes. He was clearly a run away slave. "Can I help you?" Archer asked. 

The morbidly obese noblewoman sat atop her slave giant's right shoulder, picking her wart encrusted nose as she looked down at Archer and his brother. "You two. Have you seen a fishman slave running about these streets? I've condemned the filthy little guttersnipe to the hangman's noose, but he stubbornly refuses to accept my divine judgment!"

Archer furrowed his brow in thought. "Why yes my lady. I believe I did see a fishman running towards the main gate..." he replied with a smile.  

"To the gates Gromley!" the noblewoman cried, whipping her giant slave across the neck. As the giant stomped away with the noblewoman in tow, the young fishman cautiously poked his long head through the bushes across the street. Archer flashed him a thumbs up sign. The fishman nodded and quickly bolted down the street.

"They'll catch him you know." 

Archer shrugged. "Maybe, or maybe not." _

_Right now..._
Menjivar smiled at Amelia as he finished recounting his tragic story. "I owe my life to your uncle. He is a great man." 

"So I've heard," Amelia said with a hint of sarcasm. 

"Well if you will excuse me I must attend to his divine lordship," Menjivar replied with another bow. Before exiting, he gently kissed the right hand of Lady Amaryllis. 

As Menjivar strode through the hall, a smug grin appeared on his face. Everything was falling into place. He couldn't have written it any better. That gorilla marine and his squad were sailing into a trap, and the assassins would be here soon to finish Lady Amaryllis. Menjivar of course would personally deal with that sniveling little world noble. It would be a slow and cruel death, and he would enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 12, 2011)

Eternity said:


> With a dumbfound look on her face, she looked up at the marines. "Sorry guys, was fun while it lasted." she said teasingly while she stood up. The marines looked at her with a embarrassed look on their faces, some of them looking away. Then she looked down and noticed her top was pulled up from the push by the captain. Then she looked back at the marines.
> 
> "What, haven't you guys seen breasts before. Jeesh!" she said, not even a bit taken aback by the ordeal.
> 
> ...



Drake observed as the new recruit leaped into battle, "She's fast," he says, with a pleased grin, "And strong," he says as she knocks out the last of the marines.

"That pretty-WHATTHEHELL?!" he shouts, eyes bulging out of his head as she turns and faces them. Kong leaps up and transforms himself into a shirt top to cover the girl up. He releases the sigh of a monkey in love as he nestles up in his transformed form, "Now now," Nirra says, picking up the monkey, causing him to return to his normal form, "You'll have to learn to be more careful around this bunch," she says, fixing Sento's shirt for her.

Drake continues to stumble backwards, wide eyed and confused, "B-but h-he had what she-" he continues to rant before finally falling on his ass.

Henry steps forward, scalpel in hand, "I'll prepare to operate," he says with a evil look in his eyes, but Drake springs back up before he can reach, "So where were we!"

"Damn...Guess I'll have to wait," he says, spinning the knife in his fingers before putting it away, "S-so who are you buddy?" Drake asks Sento, clearly shaken up by the shock.

"Um, that's Sento, our new crewmate and uh cousin I think?" Van reminds his Captain, "Ah! That's right! It's all starting to come back to me. Alright new guy, welcome to The Atlas Pirates!"

"This all seems unnecessary..." the blue beast from before says, carefully stepping over the bodies of the marines, "But you seem like good people so I'll let it slide."

"Bear Guy! So, have you reconsidered my offer?" the monster sighs, "No, and as I was trying to inform your friend before," he says, shooting Van a look, "I am not a Bear, nor a Cat, nor a Dog, or any other animal. I am a human," he sighs, "Or atleast I used to be...We all used to be."

"Uh, you've got me confused buddy," Drake says, scratching his head, "If you promise to stop destroying our facility here then I suppose I can explain."

"Um, I'll do my best big guy," he says before taking a seat in front of the, like a child sitting for story time.

"My name isn't "Big Guy..." It's Chuck."

"Um, Chuck?" he questions, expecting something a bit more...Well "monstery."

"Yes...You see, this island is known as Kaijuu Island, a land of beasts and monsters of all shapes and sizes, and although this may be true we were not always like this. It was once a normal island, just like any other. We lived at peace and made profit by supplying sailors with supplies that we grew on our farms. It was a modest living but we enjoyed it," Chuck's monotone voice began to tremble a bit as he continued the story, "Everything was fine until _that_ man came..."

"That man?" Sento questioned, "Yes...Dr. Hikibune...He is a World Government Scientist, he has set up a lab right in the center of this island in order to conduct his experiments."

"World Government Scientist?" Clemens asks, visions of Hawthorne popping into her mind, "What exactly is he trying to accomplish?"

"He is attempting to create a "Super Soldier" of sorts for the World Government to use. So in order to test his numerous formulas he would capture us one by one and mutate us...Women, children, it makes no difference to that man...And now that he is left with nothing but an island of freaks he has begun to dissect his test subjects in search for answers..." he says, clenching his fist in frustration, "The side effects of his mutations has killed all of our crops, not that it matters, as with the appearance that he has left us with travelers are too terrified to even communicate with us. They simply run off and spread the tale of Monster Island."

Drake clenches his fists in frustration, "Why don't you fight back?" Nirra questions, stepping forward, "Though he has cursed you with these appearances I am sure that they come with powerful strength. You can't just allow him to pick apart the people of your island."

Chuck sighs and turns around, ruffling through the fur on the back of his neck until he locates the red beeping device attached to it, "With each experiment Hikibune attaches these to our necks. With a simple hit of a button he turns us into savage beasts that he can command at his whim."












The Pirate Captain slowly rises from his seat, "You said his lab is at the center of the island right?" he says in a stern tone.

"Yes, but I don't-" but Drake ignores him and turns around, heading out of one of the holes made from the battle, "Atlas Pirates, lets go," the group nod and follows suit.

Chuck rushes after them, followed by the group of freakish monsters, "I know what you're thinking but you can't just barge into Hikbune's lab! It's guarded by his most vicious creations. They are nothing like us, they will destroy you!"

Drake stops, "I don't care who's there! That bastard thinks he can just take good monsters-!" 

"People," Nirra corrects.

"People and do whatever he pleases to them! No! He can't get away with that! Don't worry Blue Man, we're gona' shut him and his lab down for good!" he says before continuing his march to the lab. 

Chuck and the rest simply watch as they fade into the distance, "I hope you're right..." he says under his breath.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 12, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates...*
> 
> Griso stared in wonder at the vast cityscape. "This...this is Aquapolis? I remember hearing stories about a massive underwater city back on Fishman Island. But they're just...just fairy tales..." He turned around, still wrapped up in Hawkin's whip eyeing the larger fishman, Sandrei. Apparently this guy was just as surprised as he was. When Sandrei mentioned Rose, Griso suddenly remembered Rose was currently with his crew. He turned back to the city, managing to spot the crashed submarine. It was crashed into one of the large buildings. Unfortunately, it created quite a scene, and civilians seemed to be crowding around the crash site.
> 
> ...



Rose was currently being manhandled by the guards of the palace. The Phoenix Pirate Captain didn't take well to this seeing as though she struggled profoundly to free herself from the guards. The two merman, both clad in armor, tried their best to hold the young pirate down. On the other hand, holding down the thugs known as the "Orange Alliance" was a much easier task. 

"Let me go so I can wallop you!" Rose exclaimed as she continued to struggle. They were now inside the palace heading towards the throne room where they would receive judgement from the king himself.

_"Stay still, brat!"_ One of the guards groaned.

_"Yeah, the King won't put up with such a cheeky little brat!!!"_ The other guard stated.

AAAAAHHHHHH-CHOOOOOOOO!!!!!"​
Rose sneezed, causing a large bubble to creep from her nose and explode, knocking away both guards with great force. "Excuse me!" She said before racing off. Rose looked over towards the Orange Alliance guys and their guards, "I would help you, but I have to go find my crew!" 

_"STOP THAT GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_ Many guards began to appear as Rose desperately tried to find an exit out of the maze of a palace. Everywhere she went either led to a dead-end or a completely different room that surely wasn't the exit.

A group of guards cornered the young pirate captain, weapons at the ready. _"SURRENDUR, PIRATE!!!"_ One of the men ordered.

"Maybe some other time!" Rose inhaled an inhumane amount of air. She then exhaled, a large bubble coming from her mouth an eveloping her body. *"Bubble Bounce!"* Rose bounced off the walls of the narrow corridor, gaining momentum. She crashed through the guards with the utmost of ease, sending all of them flying.

Rose bounced throughout the palace within her bubble shield. This method of traveling was much faster, not to mention more exciting. However, he journey came to a halt when she hit an object that was much harder than any wall in the palace. The bubble popped, leaving Rose standing before a large merman wearing a crown. It looked as if a water wall was in front of him. In one of his massive hands, he was holding the members of the Orange Alliance by their shirts.

"Phoenix D. Rose I assume?" The man said with a raised brow.

"Cool, you're a fish-man-dude!" Rose pointed out.

The merman seemed to ignore her comment, "I was right, she's much to incompetent to cause any trouble here." He said to himself. "I shall deliver you back to your crew!"


----------



## InfIchi (May 12, 2011)

Black Lotus Crew- The Docks-

"Greetings." The purple haired Hana waved to Marco as he boarded the ship. "The other two are in medical. It's a pleasure to meet you Mr. Pirate." Hana bowed her head. "I saved them you know." She smirked a bit, proud of saving these pirates... perhaps, they would owe her a debt now....

Elsewhere, in a more important time and place-

"Blood trails from the base..." Nicholas followed the trails towards the woods... "Marco, you crawled there didn't you." Nicholas bent a knee and looked at a few odd slits in the ground.. "No.. you stabbed your blades into the ground... I see..." Nicholas stood up and looked towards the base. Still no signs of Jin or Jimmy, but perhaps they had already left as well. "The base is completely on fire now... If they were caught in the explosion..." Nicholas gripped his blades handle, a way of dealing with his stresses. "Perhaps... they made it out... That is what i must think." 

Nicholas turned his back on the base and walked towards the woods, where the plants began to wrap around his feet, but he gave no heed to them. "I will continue to walk this forest, till i've found my crew..." "Y...you... bastard...." Nicholas' eyes shot open and he turned to see Harold standing at the hole they had made in the wall... "You... you think... this is over!?" Harold's body was covered in cuts and burns, his breath was heavy, Nicholas could nearly see it in the air. 

"This fight is over Harold. There is nothing more you can do." Nicholas marched forward, looking away from the marine... "Nothing!? YOU'VE DESTROYED HUNDREDS OF INNOCENT LIVES! I WILL NOT REST-" SHUNK! Nicholas's great blade The Black Rose embeds itself into the wall beside Harold's face. "You feel for the souls of those who passed today, but for our people NOTHING! We have nothing more to discuss Harold! You are a traitor of the highest calliber and if it weren't for your position of general within my former kingdom i would kill you here and now!" 

"Then kill me cowardly prince! Kill me and end the battle for eternity! For as long as i shall survive my blade shall hunt for your neck!" "Your dull fangs shall never pierce my armor dog." Nicholas slowly steps towards Harold. "No matter how much you howl and bark, to me, you are nothing more than a dog on a chain. His masters afraid of unleashing him, for he is both a reminder of their great sin and the one thing preventing that sin from returning." 

Nicholas grips the black rose's handle and tugs it free from the wall with a mighty pull. "You bark at those who come near you, but your chain shall forever keep your fangs from their reach. Even know, you bare your fangs at me Harold. But remember, the dog who is set free to roam the woods, becomes pray for the animals within." Nicholas sheaths his blade and turns from Harold. "That is the only warning i give an old ally."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 12, 2011)

*Rush vs Terra*

Terra aggressively backs Rush down with a continuous combination of kicks and punches. The bunny smacks all of the attacks out of the way as they come until he finally catches one of her legs in mid kick, "Not bad, but you won't provide enough of a challenge for me," he grips her leg tightly and throws her into the air.

"Fool, you've given me the high-!" but she looks down and sees Rush is gone.

"Ground?" she looks up and sees the rabbit above her. He does a front flip to pick up his speed and then crashes his leg into her shoulder, sending her flying into the ground below.

Rush lands besides the cloud of dust, "It's over," but as the dust clears he sees Terra is back on her feet, panting heavily, "No...No...I can't let Viktor down like this...LOVE WILL PREVAIL!" her legs begin to glow with a strange pink aura.

"What is-?" she dashes forward and slams her foot into Rush's stomach. His eyes pop out of his head, _"How did she get this much power?"_ he pauses for a moment before the force overtakes him and sends him crashing into a building.

The martial artist doesn't let up though, she chases right after him and quickly spots the downed rabbit. She slams her mighty legs into his body over and over again until he finally grabs her by the foot. He twists his body and pops up, slamming his foot into her chest, the head of security tumbling back and out of the building, slamming into one of the pillars as she does so.

As she slowly rises from the ground she peers over and sees the white furred pirate standing before the other pillar of the building. With one swift kick he sends the off balanced building toppling towards Terra. He bends his knees and pushes off, flipping backwards, his back narrowly avoiding scrapping against the side of the building as it goes down.

Terra's eyes grow wide, _"I can't avoid it,"_ her heart beats faster and faster, _"I'm...I'm going to fail you Viktor...I'm going to..."_ she stops, *"No! I'M NOT GOING TO LOSE! LOVE PREVAILS OVER ALL!"* her entire body is engulfed in her pink aura and she cocks her leg back and swings it at full force, sending a powerful blast of air that pushes the large building in the opposite direction.

Rush's eyes grow wide, as he still slowly plummets from his jump, the building heads straight for him. It slams into the pirate with full force and he begins to fly back through the streets, pressed up against the building.

_"No...I'm not going to lose here...What kind of martial artist would I be if I couldn't make it past the first island of the Grand Line..."_ thoughts rush through his head as he soars through the street. He twists his head back and sees that he is about to be sandwiched between the building and a mountain side. 

Rush adjusts his body, planting his feet sternly as they slam into the mountain side, the full force of the building pressing up against him, but he pushes back with all of his might. He feels as if his body is about to snap between the two structures but he pushes non the less, the mountain where his feet are planted beginning to crack.

"GAAAAAAAAAAH!" he finally manages to push the building back towards Terra, but it doesn't have the speed required to make the distance. Rush bends his knees and pushes off the mountain side, pieces of it breaking off from the force.

He flies forward, feet first, until his feet connect with the building side. Rush bends his knees and uses all of his momentum and strength to push the building forward.

It sores through the city until finally reaching the shocked Terra. It smacks into her at full force, crushing her beneath its force. Rush lands, taking a knee as he hits the ground panting.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 12, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks
> 
> Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
> To Semmy concepts like good and evil were meaningless, or rather didn't hold much meaning as the panda didn't quite understand why anyone would be pure "evil" or pure "good". Just the concepts confused him somewhat, so that the Marines hated him for being a pirate, and therefore "evil" he didn't quite understand. But aside from that, he knew a warrior when he saw one, looking through his shades into the eyes of the blond Marine who had a look as sharp as few he ever saw.
> ...



Serena scowled at the panda's unexpected use of rokushiki trickery, using soru to evade her attack. Many Marines cross trained in rokushiki, but she had too much professional pride to use 'Cipher Pol tricks'. As a proud master of Red Leg she relied on her own fighting techniques. "Where'd you learn that nonsense?" Serena asked. 

The panda moved in quick soru bursts towards her. She was able to keep track of his movements however. Back when she was a recruit, Serena had once seen a CP9 agent demonstrate soru to her class. It was the fastest she had ever seen anyone move. This crazyass panda though, that she could handle. Serena stood her ground, waiting for the panda to attack, and he didn't disappoint.

*"Rankyaku!"* Semmy exclaimed. 

Serena kept her eyes on the glowing slash wave flying at her. It was certainly flashy, but she was flashier. She back flipped into a handstand and spun her right leg around, slicing at the very air itself. *"Howling Wind Kick!"* A buzzsaw shaped air wave flew from her kick, and collided with the Rankyaku. *BABOOM!* Both attacks canceled each other out, creating a potent explosion that clouded their line of sight with each other. 

The force of the explosion sent Serena's blond locks flew wildly about her face. She quickly leaped into a crouching position, coiling her superhuman leg muscles like a spring, before shooting into the air with all the force she could muster. *"Gravity Step!"*  Serena kicked rapidly off the air, flying fifteen feet over Semmy's head. She could feel her leg muscles burn with white hot pain as she positioned herself directly over the panda. The strain of this new technique was still considerable, even on her legs. Not surprising, considering she was defying gravity itself, even for just a few seconds. Her hatred for this pirate, however, burned hotter then any pain she herself felt. "Face justice you demented furball!" Serena cried. She spun herself around in mid air and kicked off towards the panda, flying at him feet first like a twisting missile. 

*"Torpedo Kick!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 13, 2011)

*Syren Island...*
Jessie and J2 paired off against the demented sisters, Alva and Kana, dueling in the mayors very own office. Kana threw a brace of knives their way, a dozen in total. Jessie and J2 dove away in opposite directions. One of the knives scored J2 in the right shoulder, leaving a minor slash wound. Instantly a slash mark formed on Jessie's right shoulder, in exactly the same place where J2 had been hit. 

"Sorry!" J2 cried apologetically. 

"No problem!" Jessie answered back. She had long since came to terms with the fact that whatever injuries or pain her clones felt, were also transferred to her. "Let's split these two up!" 

"Gotcha!"

J2 moved in on Kana while Jessie made a beeline towards Alva. "Consider this payback for what you did to this island!" Jessie cried at the secretary. Now it was personal. Alva swerved away as Jessie threw a punch at her, moving swiftly even with high heels on. "My oh my you deluded child. Do you really think you can change anything?" Alva mocked, responding with a spinning kick to Jessie's face. 

Jessie brought her arms up to block the kick. Her eyes widened however when she spotted the jagged metal spike embedded into the heel of Alva's shoe. Jessie quickly changed levels, ducking low to the ground, barely avoiding the metal spike by mere inches. "So do you like my new shoes? I got them on sale," Alva cackled, as she spun around with an axe kick over Jessie's head. Jessie rolled away from the kick. Alva's spiked heel embedded itself into the plush carpeted floor. She tried to retract her heel, but it wouldn't budge. 

"Heels aren't my style," Jessie noted with a smirk. She propelled herself towards the woman like a coiled spring. "This is for my pops!" Jessie cried, tackling Alva with enough force to blast her out of her spiked heels. 

Jessie could hear Alva exhale sharply as the air jetted out of her lungs. Jessie kept her grip tight around Alva's waist and thrust her towards Mayor's Sully's over-sized desk. Suddenly Alva produced a dagger from within the sleeves of her blouse and stabbed at at the back of Jessie's neck. *"DIE!!"* she howled. Jessie sensed the knife coming, and expertly spun around to the thieving secretary's back. As Alva stabbed into nothing but thin air, Jessie lifted her up from behind, grinning as she executed one of her favorite maneuvers. Her father was once called "The Lion of Water 7", not only because he was a great shipwright, but also a champion Greco-Roman wrestler, and he had taught his daughter everything he knew of both disciplines. 

"And this is for Syren Island!" 

Jessie lifted Alva high into the air and suplexed her headfirst into mayor Sully's oak wood desk. *"HERMES RUSH!" *The floor trembled violently. Alva crashed into the desk, causing it to explode into countless tiny wooden shards. Jessie sprung back to her feet and surveyed her handiwork with a satisfied smile. Alva lay still, in a crumpled heap of wooden debris. She was still alive, but her dancing days were probably long behind her now. 

"Never mess with the Roseo's!" Jessie exclaimed. 

Kana's unconscious form went flying over Jessie's shoulder, and landed in a heap beside Alva. Jessie turned around and smiled at J2. The clone wiped her hands, and shot a thumbs up towards Jessie. "Out with the trash!" 

Jessie nodded, but she knew that the biggest piece of trash had yet to be collected, Mayor Sully. "Let's go find Billy."   Jessie wanted nothing more then to see the corrupt mayor get exactly what was coming to him.


----------



## Gaja (May 13, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Rumboar Island - Factory grounds

World Pirates - Shishi*










​
Lieutenant Ray of the Marines and Shishi of the World pirates both stood their ground. Staring each other down you could hear the Lieutenants den-den mushi come to life and update him on the newest happenings. "Our guys are dropping like flies in the Third sector, Raiden and Terra have also been found unconscious. We need assistance at the gate as well. All available units..." Ray though taped the small animal device once which made it stop talking as the android looked at him. Ray had every intention of going there and helping his fellow Marines and the citizens of this island, but the "man" in front of him was a wanted man. If he could indeed be called a man, he called himself "Shishi" and was a member of the World Pirate crew. Having a bounty of 9 million Beli made Ray smile. He would take him out quickly.

"You're going down pirate!" Shishi tilted his head to the side as his drill clicked once. "Correction: I'm actually going to meet my crew meatbag! So if you'd move." Ray at that moment started running towards the machine and threw a punch in Shishi's face. "Or what?" The punch connected but Shishi didn't budge, not even a little. Ray's eyes widened for a split second as Shishi grabbed him by the armor with his right arm and held him in place. "Anwser: Good question. I guess I should answer with "I'm gonna put cut you down if you don't." Get it?" As Ray was about to do something Shishi headbutted once and released his armor and immediatelly threw a right hand in to Ray's chest, which landed and sent the Marine several feet backwards.

"No... waaay..." Taking a couple deep breaths Ray looked up front, hell no he wasn't gonna drop down because of a simple punch from a machine. Shishi though was impressed a little as the guy din't go down, which both of them attributed to Ray's armor and stamina. "I see that this'll take a while. Or it'll just take bigger power to put you away... Choices over choices." Ray gritted his teeth and shot forward, with every intention of taking out Shishi, but a little smirk, just a little smirk on his face suggested that maaaaybe, just maybe he was intrigued by what Shishi could offer. 

_"Excitement..."​_
He didn't get excited for something like this in a while, as Shishi just stormed forward like a freight train. Getting into range to hit Ray Shishi threw another right hand into Ray's direction. But the Marine managed to avoid it and kept going forward, very close to Shishi, his smirk now becoming a wicked smile. "Time to take you out I guess." He said softly as he got in a crouching position just next to Shishi. The android stopped moving and looked at him for just a moment as he sensors received new input.

"How do you like them? My spikes?" Through some weaker metals of Shishi's body you could see long pointy spikes pass and create holes in his body as Ray smiled. He got him using one of his favorites moves, but now it was all over. And just as he was about to stand up and declare his victory over the pirate he saw the robot slowly raise his fist into the air and slam it in to his face. Ray's body connected with the earth as Shishi stood there, stabbed in a couple of places with massive spikes.

Just as he was about to walk away towards the entrance of the factory where some fighting was going on Shishi picked up Ray's den-den mushi ring. Without much thinking he picked it up as a voice called out. "Lieutenant Ray. Lieutenant! Answer me!"

Bringing the little device closer to his "mouth" the android replied in his typical machine voice. "Attention! Attention! Ray is out! Meatbag!" And just as he said bye and started walking towards the source of the racket on the island a voice called out to him. "Get back here! We're not done yet. I still have my back up blades!" Ray yelled out as he stood up, while he spit some blood to the side. Shishi turned around to face the man as his drill started spinning.

"It is suggested that you run while my drill warms up meatbag. Otherwise you might not make it to tomorrow." Both figures locked eyes once more and made a step towards each other. "Like hell I'll abandon my Poetic Justice!!!" Ray was the first to start running forward as Shishi did the same only an instant later. The android's drill was now spinning fast and Shishi was ready to use it as Ray fired off his remaining spikes at Shishi who with a might thrust went forward.

"Heaven drill!" It was the only sound coming from the android as his drill connected with the spikes of Ray, and just went through them, and Shishi closed the distance between him and Ray, and continued with the same attack. Ray eyes narrowed as a moment later both attacks were done with, and he found himself on the ground, his armor broken. "Dam..." He didn't even get a chance to finish his curse as Shishi looked at him for a second. Subject was alive and not in not in grave danger, so Shishi could leave, which he did. The machine didn't think much about Ray and his tactics as he filed and saved all the data. His next objective was to deliver the massive bag of food to Brolly and find Duke.


----------



## Gaja (May 13, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Serena scowled at the panda's unexpected use of rokushiki trickery, using soru to evade her attack. Many Marines cross trained in rokushiki, but she had too much professional pride to use 'Cipher Pol tricks'. As a proud master of Red Leg she relied on her own fighting techniques. "Where'd you learn that nonsense?" Serena asked.
> 
> The panda moved in quick soru bursts towards her. She was able to keep track of his movements however. Back when she was a recruit, Serena had once seen a CP9 agent demonstrate soru to her class. It was the fastest she had ever seen anyone move. This crazyass panda though, that she could handle. Serena stood her ground, waiting for the panda to attack, and he didn't disappoint.
> 
> ...



*"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
Semmy heard Serena's question about where he had learned those techniques and he would give her an answer, just a little later though when she wasn't trying to take his head of. Using his newest attack, Rankyaku, to show that he too could use flashy moves the panda pirate saw that blond Marine do a handstand and send another wave of air into his attack. It was a potent attack as the two attacks crashed into each other and blinded both combatants for a few seconds. Semmy stood where he was, looking through his shades for Serena, waiting for the smoke to clear and see what would happen next.

He didn't have to wait long though as the next thing he heard was the woman's voice and could see her leap in to the air over him. It was almost like she could fly, but Semmy knew that she was simply strong, which was even more impressive if you counted in the winds of Topsville and the rain that was slowly but surely starting to fall. It should be said that the conditions on this island were no joke, the ground was moving as if the whole town was a top, the winds were forecasting a BIG storm, and the rain was becoming stronger and stronger. Quite interesting, and dramatic, conditions for a fight. Semmy mentally prepared himself for an attack, but the insult that Serena added, well it was just mean to do.

Semmy looked up at the incoming human and all he pretty much could do in time was defend himself. Even though Serena's move was complex, it was also fast as hell and gave off the impression that if you tried to run away she would still get you. So Semmy decided to stand his ground and face it head on. That decision though would bring him quite some pain.

Raising his arms into a "X" form he used his furry arms as a shield, as Serena's leg just smashed into his. The force of the attack moved the 400 pound animal back several feet, despite the strong wind. Serena performed a few more revolutions which caused Semmy additional pain. "Damn she's strong!" and "Now!" were the only thoughts running though the panda's mind as he noticed a tiny opening in Serena's defense. She had committed herself to such a devastating attack, that now that it was almost over Semmy had a single instant where he would try and grab a hold of the small blond woman.

"*Semmy Hug!*" Since their bodies were so close to each other Semmy would attempt to bear hug the Marine, and then if possible perform his favorite move. The german suplex. But would he succeed? Only time would tell.


----------



## Noitora (May 13, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis*

*Sandrei*​
After being convinced not to storm after Rose even though he had already been on the war path, the muscular Fishman grunted slightly and decided to play the game. It was probably best this way, having someone familiar with the ways of the Fishmen in the group of pirates made more sense than allowing them to run riot in the city without him. Even so he had never been to this place before and only had heard rumours of his grandeur. They were not expanded too far from the truth that was for certain but getting to lax in this place could only lead to problems. Sandrei kept a stern stance and serious expression, something about this place did not seem right. A strange aura tickled his senses, he was not here merely be coincidence. Fate had broken him out of the Gaol, and now fate had led him here.

 The Phoenix Dawn docked and the crew embarked upon the land. The Island was surrounded by water while deep under the sea, yet it was dry on the side. The same tactic used by Fishman Island. Though he wondered how they were getting the best light down here, they likely had some superficial means. Shingo began to go on about food and what not, which made sense. The large Shark glanced around his brow heavy on his expression.
*?There will be places to find food ?round here somewhere.?* The Fishman and Mermen from time to time glanced over the newcomers. Visitors to this place must be few and far between, being more difficult to locate than Fishman Island, and the few ways to get to it being a Knock Down Stream or a submarine. Sandrei moved to the front of the pack and began to lead them in the city.
*?Eyes peeled. Not sure what to expect here.?*

Just as he said that a Blow Fish Merman floated in front of the group, his round form and tall chef?s hat nothing compared to his twirl moustache. He threw his arms out in welcoming to the point of making Sandrei step back in confusion, preparing to divert a smooch.
?New Customers, come come COME! My restaurant will fill those empty stomachs of yours, hehehehe!? The shark briefly glanced over his crewmates and curved a small grin.
*?If you need something to snag up, heres? your chance. I?mma going to get some questions answered in the city, see what?s going on. Something doesn?t sit well with me. Gonna also look into Roses? whereabouts.? *With that the shark nodded to the group and slandered from the group and into the town. Any who wished to join him were free to do so of course.


----------



## Noitora (May 13, 2011)

*The Woodpecker Pirates ~ Organ Island*

*Cecil Almasy*​
Organ Island. He was stuck there after running into those beastly people whom not only pummelled him for the enjoyment of it, but also stole the precious ring he wore around his neck. Heartilys’ ring. Cecil laid face first in the grass below him, panting heavily with blood leaking from his nose and several cuts over his form, not to mention bumps and bruises over his body. His eyes were glazed over with water patted in the corners and upon his cheeks from crying, his smooth blonde hair ruffled and his clothes torn in places. He appeared as a mess after a brutal thrashing. More than all the wounds upon his body it was his heart that hurt the most, the ache of losing something so important to him haunted his soul like a demon. No matter what he had to do he would get his loves ring back. No matter what the cost. After some times lying helplessly in the grass he forced the strength to push himself to his feet and began to push towards the nearby town. It was not long before the staggering youth came into the radar of those in the town. As he pulled himself through the town roads, a gasp shuddered from a nearby household.
“Oh my! Dear, come quick!” A motherly woman in a dress rushed over to Cecil, soon followed by a homely man with short hair and a moustache. 
“Careful lad, let us help you.” A dazed Cecil fell into the pair’s arms and everything went black. 

 As light returned to his eyes he was comfortable, if not still a bit sore. Warm and cosy too. His warm and honest eyes gazed up at the roof above him and soon turned to study the room he was in. Just then the beautiful motherly woman entered the room while holding a tray of good. Cecil blinked as he was lost for words, only itching out a small.
“T-thank… you… I am sorry to be trouble…” The woman shook her head slowly and placed the tray down on the nearby counter before settling on the bed.
“You are no trouble. You frightened the life out of us, I am Mary. My husband is a doctor, he tended to your wounds. How are you feeling?” Then it struck him. He was naked. The young man almost squealed as he pulled the covers up his body some. His cheeks were flushed as his eyes lowered in embarrassment.
“Cecil…. Cecil Almasy.” Mary nodded and patted his head softly.
“Now Cecil, did you run into pirates? You seemed so distraught; it must have been such a bad experience.” The young boy shook his head slowly, his eyes constantly diverting away from her.
“Yes… the men I ran into stole something very precious… I must get it back!” His grip tightened on the sheets as his brow softly lowered. Even when expressing some anger he seemed gentle and soft. The motherly woman rose slowly and sighed.
“Well, for now rest and eat, you can’t do much in your condition. I will tell my husband you have woken up. Call me if you need anything.” With that she stepped out of the room. Not without offering a warm smile. Cecil felt calmer simply by seeing it.

 Now once again alone the young musican fell back into the bed and returned his gaze towards the ceiling. Julias’ ring was in the soiled hands of those thugs. He prayed they did not sell it or lose it. No matter what the cost he would get the ring back. He quickly noted his lute was nearby on a chair beside the bed. If he had lost that too he would have been destroyed. A soft sigh escaped his lips as he turned sideways in the bed. He would find help. It was all he could do.


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 14, 2011)

Much to the dismay of Jun, as she'd introduced herself, Valtameri and Marisa tagged along with her and Decapita as they headed towards the glitzy tower in the center of the city. Both sides admitted to their life of piracy, in one form or another, which made everyone a little more at ease. While Valtameri and the energetic Decapita were speaking of eccentric topics and laughing at childish humor, Marisa tried creating a coherent conversation with the more reserved woman. She managed to start a number of chats with her, but they ended with silence after a few minutes, only to be started again moments later. Marisa could tell Jun was quite cautious around new, uncertain people.

After some time, they finally reached the tower in all it's gaudy glory. Pushing their way through the crowded lobby, they made their way to the grand, marble staircase that spiraled it's way up through the building. The way light reflected off the shiny, bright surfaces and walls made it almost _too_ uncomfortable for the eyes. This must have been the price, if any, for such wealth.

As they ascended the stairs, the siblings realized they hadn't even asked about the womens' purpose for coming to Glitter Spire. "So, being pirates and all, what are you doing here in this... um, what was it called?"

"Glitter Spire." Valtameri answered humorously.

"Right. So, what kind of motives do you have being here--"

"My, my, has anyone ever told you how ravishing you look?" A male voice shot from behind Marisa on the staircase, and it seemed to be directed at her. "The eye patch has some pretty nice sex appeal, too." He purred. "Especially that ass, if you don't mind me saying."

With the sound of the flirtatious pervert right behind her, Marisa flung her fist into a one-eighty spin. The man managed to roll with the punch and threw Marisa into his arms. He had a sly expression on his face. "Is that how you greet strangers? Well, I do like a fiery gal!" As Marisa's angry face tried to bite the man's nose, he tipped his head back and tilted her onto her feet.

"Hey, prick." Valtameri looked at the man with a stern face. "Keep your friggin' hands off my sister. Or I'll beat the crap out of yah."

"My, my, is that how you treat everyone you come across? Animals..." He dusted himself off. With a crafty smile, he took a small bow as he introduced himself. "I'm Saurkraut. And you?"


----------



## Eternity (May 14, 2011)

*Zero Pirates - Shell Town, East Blue*

Atop of the highest building in the little town of Shell. A man. His long black hair swaying in the cold breeze. His face showing no emotion. His eyes portraying his bright intellect as he scouts the streets. 

 "Humid air, winds from the north. It's going to rain heavy tonight." His voice was monotone and cold. *"A perfect day."* Taking out his two daggers and staring at them, he knew their blood would run.

The silence in the street was only broken by the sound of the odd whisper and door slamming shut. It was to be expected from a bunch of weak, dumb people. He couldn't care less about them. His goal was something a lot worse. 

His hands was dry and cold, not something you would expect from someone planning to commit a murder. Or two. His face showed no trace of wanting to doubt his choice. He knew what he wanted to do, and nothing or nobody would stop him. 

He stopped outside one of the houses. It was locked. With a evil grin on his face, he knocked.  *"Mom. Dad. You know better then to hide from me."* his voice was teasing, almost to the point of creepy. *"Zero zero no More"* he whispered as he touched to lock. When he removed his hand, hand size hole was now there instead of the lock.

Zero slowly opened the door and walked inside. 

A frightened middle aged man nervously stepped into the hallway from the livingroom. 
"Y-you are not our son." he said with a pan in hand, trying to be strict. But his fear was seeping through.

"J-just don't hurt her. Do anything you want with me, just don't hurt her." he begged, dropping the pan.  

Zero slowly walked over to his father and crouched beside him.  *"You will watch as I take her life, right in front of you"*. With a thump, his father fell to the floor, passed out from a knock to the head.

As he slowly waked up, he noticed he was bound. Then, as he looked in front of him, his eyes widened. His wife, also bound, with tears in her eyes. His son, Zero, was behind her.  

*"Now watch."*  he said coldly, holding his hands in front of her mothers heart. *"Zero zero no More."*

His fathers eyes teared up, his heart skipped a beat as he wathed his beloved wife gasp, then slowly fall to the ground with a silent thump. 

Zero stood there, for what felt like an eternity for his father, and stared in his eyes. Then he slowly walked towards him, crouched down, and wispered.  *"Goodbye.."*


----------



## Bluebeard (May 14, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ The Smiling Bear*
> 
> *Hornet Havoc*
> 
> ...



Katsuo stared at Hornet’s fist, “Hmm~nya?” He asked, rather confused. Then he remembers, to join the crew, you must bro fist. “What a strange method of initiation-nya… Humans are such strange creatures-nya.” Katsuo muttered. However, after looking at Hornet’s grinning face and then at the destroyed marine ship, he nods and raises his paw. He balls it up into a fist and then slowly slams his fist into Hornet’s. “Bros-nya?” He asked. Hornet nodded his head and said, “Bros.” 

Katsuo smiled back at the man and then says, “So where can I put my stuff-nya?” The demon cat asked Hornet and Pierre. The gunslinger gestured to him and pointed towards a door. Katsuo thanked the gunslinger and opened the door, walking into the room and turning the lights on. Katsuo’s eyes scanned the room. It was rather dusty, with a bed set and other simple furniture. The walls were unpainted and left a rather boring white. Overall, a lot of work could be done to fix the place up. Katsuo would tidy it up later, though. He was smiling though as he hopped on the bed and put his scabbard by the bedside. He had been traveling so long, that it had been years since his back had touched a bed. “Ah-nya~” He said, relieved.

As he lay on his back, comfortable in his new bed, he thinks about why he decided to join the crew. His whole life had been one quest for vengeance and now he was here, settled. It was quite different as one would expect. He also would have to accept the fact that he’d be tagged as a pirate now that he had destroyed a piece of government property.

 “It’ll be quite annoying-nya…” He muttered. His mentor had mentioned pirates before that lived for adventure, the good kind. Katsuo hadn’t believed that this could be true. For long as he hunted pirates, he’d never met a single good one. Until today. Seeing as how Hornet had took him in, Katsuo was sure that he had finally encountered the good pirates that the old man mentioned… 

“Kind of strange-nya…”


----------



## Bluebeard (May 14, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> "Oi! Why is everyone so obsessed with this fishbrain!?" Kaido shouts, pointing towards Kimchi. "I'm not a fishbrain..." Kimchi yawns and lays back down, falling asleep before he can even set up a good comeback. "Look at him! He's completely useless!" Alex let out a sigh. "Not much we can do, Rex invited him to join and promised we'd take him to his home island once more." Alex sat down on a crate and held his head. "But honestly, I just want a break from fighting for a while... We've had one hell of an adventure so far and i'd hate to see what the grandline has in store for us if this is how East Blue is...."
> 
> "So let's just wait for Ken and we'll get out of here."



Ken took his time walking back to the ship. He didn?t care if the rest of the crew waited on him, so be it. They would wait or leave their musician behind. As he walked, he couldn?t help but think about the island they were leaving. Although they had just defeated them, they had just deprived an island of its only protector against pirates. Hopefully, Mike took Ken?s words to heart and didn?t give up on fighting. It was a shame that he had to beat him like that. The man was truly a good musician, but he had made an enemy out of Ken. Ken balled his fists up though, ?Just another day as a pirate?? He muttered.

Ken finally reached the dock and he sees the marine ship that the Green Cloaks rode on preparing to leave. His eyes bulge past his sunglasses, ?They?re about to leave me!? He said, breaking his calm and cool attitude. Ken started to run towards the ship incredibly fast and when he came to the edge, he pumped his legs and flew onto the side of the ship. ?You idiots were about to leave me!? Ken scowled, shaking his fists at the crew. ?Hey, what can we say?? You were taking a lot of time.? Alex responded, his hands on the helm.

Ken sat down on a bench and sighed, ?I am insulted?? He then sees Kimchi and his eyes nearly pop out of his skull again. ?WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY? MY REPLACEMENT?? He shouted, angrily. The snoring fish man looked incredibly weak right now so Ken looked towards Alex, ?Who is he?? He asked. ?Some fish man that Rex picked up and promised to return to his home island?? He explained. Ken glared, ?So now we?ve gotta get some lazy fish man back to his island too.? Shaking his head, Ken sits back down and crosses his arms. 

What a strange crew this was?


----------



## Gaja (May 14, 2011)

*"North Blue" ~ Bro Pirates

Pierre St. Fly*​
It was an intense battle on the open sea. One that saw the Bro pirates emerge as the victors at the end, leaving a battered Marine vessel to sink and the Marines swimming. Aboard the "_Smiling Bear_" Hornet welcomed one more member in to the crew. The "Demon Cat" Katsuo, a skilled swordsman who by the way was also a big talking cat.

From Pierre's perspective it was a short but difficult fight, as the piece of machinery that he was put up against had the ability to absorb his shots, and bullets didn't seem to faze it either. He felt a bit lucky that Hornet managed to take it out using his devil fruit, otherwise they'd probably have to damage the "_Smiling Bear_" in order to get the over sized machine "Marine" overboard. As the blond gunslinger prepared to attack once more right after Katsuo managed to slash open the... robot? Well as he drew his revolvers their trusty Captain showed up and managed to take out their foe.

The "Marine" slammed directly in to the marine boat, creating a big hole that let water in. Hornet and Pierre turned their weapons at the Marine with sly smirks on their faces. Hornet used his devil fruit, while Pierre used a simple canon to cause further damage to it. The ship sunk quickly and before you knew it the Bro pirate were on their way with Hornet asking Katsuo if he'd be interested in joining the crew. A smiling Pierre stood by their side and welcomed the big cat as he saw Katsuo give Hornet a Brofist, very much like Pierre did not too long ago. Pierre welcomed him as well, but minutes later Katsuo went to his room, probably to rest.

Pierre looked out at the vast sea around them, his Captain once feet away from him. Then with a slightly shocked expression he turned towards Hornet quickly. "Hornet... Can all animals talk? I had a cat once, I knew that bastard could talk... He always looked at me weird." The had a real live talking animal as a crew member, holy cow!


----------



## Noitora (May 14, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ The Smiling Bear, North Blue*

*Hornet Havoc*​
With Katsuo accepting his invite to the Bro Pirates and now off in this new room preparing it and resting up, the Captain was left with Pierre upon the deck. The blonde gunslinger asked about talking animals, making the Captain wonder. Talking animals were pretty rare, but he had bumped into a few before, well they looked like animals anyway. The dark skinned pirate shrugged his shoulders with a grin and leant on the railings of the ship.
“No idea, but we have one rockin’ with us now!” Hornet threw his head back in laughter and leapt across the ship to the helm. He grabbed the wheel in a firm grip and turned it into the wind.
“Listen up, yo. We got a destination, North Blues Olympic Island. We’re gonna take part in the games and win first place. I’ve always wanted to, so I decided why not go for it. You in?” That island was certainly some distance however. They would likely need to pass through a few more before reaching it. That may give him the chance to booster his crew however. Once he won that trophy Grand Line was in his sights. Perhaps he would see Billy over the mountain.

The Smiling Bear powered forward in the waters towards the next Island in North Blue. Once again covered in snow, yet this place they would find another soul for the ferry. The ship continued over the waters, meals being made, Hornet rapping for the crews’ entertainment even if they did not ask. In their wake, back in the wreckage of the marine vessel Lieutenant Babbal coughed out a flush of water while holding himself up on a board of wood. Beside him Razard held onto another piece, the blonde haired swordsman narrowing his eyes in the direction of the spec on the horizon. The Bro Pirates. 
“Damn them, Damn Hornet, Damn Fly, Damn that Demon Cat!! I’ll have all their heads, Damn Biegebeard! ALL OF THEM WILL PAY!” Babbal roared out as he squirmed on his raft, almost rolling back into the water. Razard gritted his teeth angrily, his brow lowering. 
_‘Humiliated twice… unforgivable…’ _He thought as his hand gripped the hilt of his sword tightly. In time a marine vessel would come to pick up the sunk crew, but for now they got to enjoy the cold waters of North Blue.

*Arc III End.*


*Arc IV – The Rescue of King Grabby Paws!*


----------



## Eternity (May 14, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Zero Pirates - Shell Town, East Blue*
> 
> Atop of the highest building in the little town of Shell. A man. His long black hair swaying in the cold breeze. His face showing no emotion. His eyes portraying his bright intellect as he scouts the streets.
> 
> ...



"No, no. DON'T!" the old man screamed. "Somebody help me!"

Zero, with both his dagger, streched out his arms, one on each side of his father. With a quick motion, both daggers where burried deep into the flesh. One just beside the left shoulder blade, the other a few inches under his heart.

Then he took the daggers out, cleaned them and sheated them.

As he opened the door to the outside, he was met what seemed to be about 50 marines. All of them armed and aiming at him.

The amount of time from he noticed the marines to the first shot was fired was about 3 seconds. In that small amount of time, Zero calculated the path of all the bullets, how long it would take for them to reload, and 5 possible escape routes. 

As the first shot was fired, Zero had already said "Zero Zero no More" and created a wall of nothing. The only thing the marines saw was one unharmed man. As the last bullet had disappeared, Zero started running. 

The marines started running after him, but lost him about 200 feet downtown.

Because if the issue with marines, it took Zero over 2 hours to get to the docks. His boat was there, stocked with supplies to get him to the next area that he had packed before his masscre.

With a small grin, he pushed off, opened the sails and headed off to wherever the currents would take him.

*End of Arc I*


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2011)

*The Cipher Pirates*

_Now with two new soldiers, the Reluctant Doctor and the Manly King, the Cipher Pirates set out from the Capitol of Kent's new kingdom. Nereus stayed mostly to himself but Roy seemed to settle in fine - in later days Kent would often speak of the Man-King's attitude and how the ship was so much more alive when Roy was on it. But despite the good cheer, as they looked forward into the horizon, nothing was any more clear._
*Arc 5: The Lion's Castle: End
Arc 6: The Mist and the Emporer Begin*​
Kent stood on the deck of the Bonebuster, his crew assembled around him. Raeyer slouched against the mast with a bored expression, while Alexis and Nereus exchanged small talk. Elaine fiddled with her cards, and Roy was finishing his daily push-ups.

"2,997...2,998...2,999...3000!" He boomed happily, standing up as he finished his push-ups. "Now for my pull-ups!"

Kent held up a hand. "Hold up for a second. I need to discuss something with the crew." He looked over his small crew, all who were now looking at him - not intently, but still looking at him. "Alright, status report," he said. "We've picked up two new faces, as you know," he said, pointing to Nereus and Roy. "Also, I have become a king. No, you don't have to call me your highness. My Lord is sufficient," he said with a grin.

"But the Red Kingdom is just starting. It's still weak, and though The Castle is pretty much impenetrable, we need more support. Which means I'm going to need you guys on your A-game, got it?" He nodded. "Good. For now, our goal is to get through the Grand Line while recruiting as many islands to our cause as possible. I don't know where we'll be stopping next, but we need some more fuel for the Bonebuster so hopefully the next island has something that can power it. He grinned. "Let's roll out."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 14, 2011)

Jun ignored the pompous little man. He was a distraction, a buffoon who distracted her from the hunt. The beast was still feeding, but there was no telling for how long will it continue to do so before it's satisfied. If she were to capture the beast and slay it she would need to leave now. 

"Leave. I am hunting." She told the man. 

"Hunting for bargains, are you?" Saurkraut brightened up. As much as he didn't like women who gave him the cold shoulder he loved earning money more. "For a little kiss I can get you a discount at one of our many stores."

"You try my patience. Leave." 

"Oooh pretty walls." Decapita was in her own little world. Her attention was currently on the glittering walls, which she was tapping with one finger. "It's shiny, like marble, but there's something strangely organic about it. Like the back of a bug." Decapita took out a small pickaxe from her pockets. "Will it be oook if I got a few pieces? I'll pay!"

Saurkraut was smiling, but it wasn't a friendly smile. "I think it's time you all left. You're disrupting our business."

"Awww. Can't we stay a little longer?" 

"NO! Now leave before I call the guards."

"Just as well." Jun said. "The fiend has finished feasting. I shall slay it when it is vulnerable."

They had little choice but to leave. Decapita did not want another fight, and Rek would get mad again. 

"Those people..." Saurkraut mumbled when they had left. "People like that are bad for business. Maybe I'll have the bugs give them a little visit..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 15, 2011)

*Kaijuu Island*

At the center of the island stands a tall building made of a sleep metal material. It is tube shaped and shoots up a few stories before capping off with a round roof, somewhat resembling a giant bullet sticking up in the ground. At the top floor of this building a tall silver haired man wearing white robes and a red visor frantically rushes around, "This is it! I know it is!" he shouts, pacing back and forth between the two sides of the room.

He shoots over towards a print out and reads it over for a moment before scurrying off, "Perfect!" he takes a quick look at a pair of tubes attacked to a device that resembles a metal coffin but standing up and with a sleeker look to it, "Perfect!"

The man then finally reaches into a bird cage and grabs hold of a pigeon, "Perfect..." he says with a twisted grin, starring at the animal. The robed man pulls out some sort of gun and points it at the pigeon's neck before pulling the trigger and installing a chip into it. He then tosses the bird into the coffin and slams it shut before it has a chance to escape.

"Let us begin!" he rushes over to his computer and begins to type rapidly before finally hitting a larger green button. Within the coffin the bird flutters around but it is too late, a green smokey like material fills the confined space and its eyes shoot wide open.

The man rushes over, the excitement of a child filling him as he pries open the door. He is knocked flat on his ass as something resembling a furry pterodactyl shoots out. It lands on the other side of the room, its entire body twitching before a second head bursts out of its tail and takes form. The two heads screech madly, releasing a powerful sonic shockwave that creates a hole in the wall for it to fly out of, "I really thought I had it that time..."

_*"Another failure Hikibune...*_ his entire body jumps after hearing the man's voice, "D-Dr. Avarice!" he turns to see a hologram of a slender blond haired man in a fine white suit being projected from his computer, "H-how exactly did you manage to project a hologram from my computer sir?"

*"The fact that you even have to ask that is sullying my already low opinion on you Hikibune,"* the hologram blurts, _*"It's been years now Hikbune, and you still have yet to produce anything but side show acts. The World Government will not be pleased when they discover this."*_

"Just buy me some more time! I know I'm on the verge of a breakthrough!" Avarice rolls his eyes, *"Yes, making heads pop out of creature's asses is truly incredible."*

"Well sir, when all I have to work with are the creatures that I can catch outside my window it makes it pretty difficult. My formulas are perfect! But my calculations are based on the biology of a human."

_*"And tell me, what happened to the island full of humans that you were provided with?"*_

"Well...Their biological make up didn't...I just need one more human! One more!"

_*"I'm not providing you with more guinea pigs. If you don't have something to show me by the end of today I'm shutting you down."*_

"But I need-!" the hologram retracts back into the computer and vanishes, "Crap..."

*Outside...*

Drake along with the rest of the Atlas Pirates marched through the streets, straight for the bullet shaped building, "Looks like the place alright," 

"So, this is where it all happened?" he clenches his fist, purple aura beginning to slowly build up around it, "I'm gona' tear this place to pieces."


The purple aura forms into a basketball sized sphere that he tosses into the air, *"Purple Burst!"* his fist coats itself in blue aura and he slams it into the ball, sending it speeding right into the front entrance of the building. There is a moment of silence before it combusts in a huge explosion.

At the top floor Hikibune feels the building shake, "What the hell...?" he taps a button on his computer that shows him footage from the entrance. His face lights up as he sees a large group of unmutated humans. 

Hikibune slams his finger onto another button, "Batyr!" a bored voice comes out of the com, "Let me guess, deal with the explosion? Have one of those other peons deal with it, do you have any idea what time it is?"

The doctor sighs, "Tea Time...?" he says, rubbing his temples, "Yes, it's tea time. Now have fur ball or one of your other dogs take care of it. *Siiiip*"

"You're all gona' take care of it dammit!" he regains his composure, "There are several intruders at the front gate, you are all to deal with them, but you see I've run out of humans to experiment on..."

"I see...Capture them alive?"

Hikibune grins, "Well I've mastered my formula, it's flawless this time I know it, so just one survivor will do. Feel free to eliminate the rest." 

"Understood," the line disconnects, "Gah, what inopportune timing," the massive figure stands up out of the dimly lit section of the room revealing it to be a 20 foot tall elephant monster, "I suppose it's time to rally the troops."


----------



## Noitora (May 15, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Heth Town Dock*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
?Yo, yo, that town?s commin? into view, that?s gotta be our que, now?s? our time to? to?? Hornet rubbed his chin in thought as he stood upon the helms point of his deck, a sweat drop running down his cheek as he stopped mid sentence. After a few moments longer of silence, an eerie gust on the wind Hornet suddenly rubbed the back of his neck and laughed nervously.
?Hahahaha! I can?t think of anything to rhyme!? His crew most likely collapsed at this point, knowing Pierre. As the humour died down the dark skinned Captain collapsed onto the rail of his ship with a sly grin stretching over his lips. It was a shame they were coming up to this Island, but food was needed as well as a certain something he heard rumoured a man carried. King Grabby Paws was his name, to be on such an island eluded him but what he carried Hornet wanted. 
?Hethsville. A marine controlled Island, go keep on your toes and be ready to sting if you?re picked on. There?s a guy I?ve heard about hangin? around here I wanna see. King Grabby Paws!?

 The Smiling Bear was directed into the dock of Heth Town. It was a snowy place, snow continued to fall lightly, not being too heavy. The buildings had a Victorian feel to them, being tall and well crafted as well as in long connected rows creating a town of huge stretches of road as well as many tiny ally ways. The town was circled around a rather tall and magnificent building which was the marine headquarters, which was able to view everything occurring throughout the town. Its grandeur was said to be grafted by a man named Reynald Sibera, a Commander who moved to North Blue to crack down on piracy. His name is known throughout North Blue was being the purge of pirates and also known throughout the martial artist world as being a powerful figure in the fighting style. Not far off to the east, hidden by a cliff face was a scrap yard where the certain group was known to be hiding in the pirate and thief world. However, back at the dock the ship pulled into the harbour and joined the civilian ships on one side, the other side was filled with marine vessels. Once close enough to the dock Hornet leapt off the side and landed upon the stone floor, skidding across the snow.
?Guys, could you grab some food, I?mma look into our King Grabby Paws friend, yo!? With that he darted off into the town leaving the pair in a dust cloud. Though a set of eyes watched them from the shadows and scurried off into the allies of the town.

*East scrapyard?*
  To the east the group known as the 39 Swipers, the guild serving under King Grabby Paws, sat around their scrap warehouse sighing and looking glum. After their leader was taken by those dastardly marines and their attempt to rescue him failing, all hope seemed to be lost. Suddenly a member of the group burst through the front door.
?Guuuuuuuyyysss!!? He roared out as he tumbled forward. Everyone jumped up in shock and prepared for another attack. The man on the floor waved his arms, a smile of his lips.
?I just saw three very interesting people. Katsuo the Demon Cat! Daddy Fly! And Hornet Havoc!? Everyone threw them arms up gasping in horror, eyes wide and mouths hung. After a few moments of silence they calmed down. One of them spoke up while he scratched his head.
?? So?? The man on the floor slowly pushed himself up, his smile becoming a sleeker grin.
?Sooo~o They?re all part of the Bro Pirates, if we capture one we can force the others to help us get our heroic leader back!? The thieves all nodded and grinned, agreeing with the dastardly plan. Laughter boomed from their lips as they threw their head backs. The plan had been set!


----------



## Gaja (May 15, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Island - Heth Town Dock

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*










​
The journey was rather uneventful after their little fight the Marines, so the Bro pirates got to relax and enjoy the peace and quiet of the North Blue's sea. A few days later though they came by an island, and found out that they were going low of supplies, no doubt due to Hornet's and Pierre's drinking games, which usually resulted in the two men eating and drinking a bunch and singing. So the crew's Captain decided to make a stop and check this place out for himself. Hornet had recently found out that this place was where some awesome arrest was made, and that this island in particular had one of the strongest Marine bases in the blue. So the Bro pirates all agreed to be careful while there, well they decided to stay low on the radar in White Haven as well, but look how that ended up.

As the ship docked Hornet was the first to leave and make his way in to town. He was just one of those guys who loved exploring and couldn't be contained to a ship for too long, so Pierre just smiled and said to no one in particular. "Yosha, then I'll go and get the supplies then." Scratching his face because his beard was quickly growing again the gunslinger made sure that the ship was tied properly and slowly made his way in to the city as well. Katsuo had the option of walking with him if he wanted to of course. 

Pierre though was actually feeling a breath of relief and change after leaving the ship, so as he walked a smile on his face suggested that he welcomed the change of scenery Hethsville Island offered. Adjusting his hat the blond young man zipped his new brown jacket up to cover the fact that he wore six revolvers at the same time. Checking his right pocket once Pierre made sure that all his money was there, well at least the one he was going to spend. _His_ money was in his hat, hidden where no one would think to look for it. Heth Town seemed like a nice place, sure there was snow, which Pierre generally disliked, but the people seemed friendly and no one figured out that he was a pirate yet so the young man got to walk the streets unnoticed. He enjoyed the little break of action, that was true, but deep down he loved his current life style. Constant action and adventure with his friends and chasing after his dreams. What more could a man want in his life.

"This is awesome..." St. Fly spoke under his breath as he just looked at the people passing him by. He was liking this place and its vibe. So the blond gunman just continued to stroll the streets of the town while looking for a shop where he could stock up on supplies.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 15, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As the fishman closed in on the young marine he feels something smash into his scaly nose and send him crashing back. Levy quickly recovered and looked up to see Lt. Marcus Stryker standing inbetween the beast and his prey, elbow outstretched after slamming it into the pirate.
> 
> Marcus peered and eyed Anya, the girl was clearly a bit shaken up, *"Pull it together,"* he barks, "I'll fry the fish," he says, snapping his fingers and creating a small ball of fire on his finger tip, "Try to take care of that wolf riding lunatic."
> 
> He returns his full attention back to the angry Levy. This creature was a true monster...A vicious beast that had killed countless people, "I'm not going to let you touch one more person..." the flame on his finger begins to grow larger and larger, "Even if I need to rip out every one of those teeth from your mouth!" he cocks back his arm before firing a circular blast of fire at the pirate.













As the fire ball comes at Levy, the fishman chuckles, the sound similar to metal being grinded. *?Fire?? That?s new.?* He stated, sarcastically before raising his arms, spreading them and staring down the fire ball. Just when it got close enough to his face, he brought down his arms and slammed his hands into each other, creating a powerful shockwave which dissipated the fireball. A few flames hit him, but the fish man brushed the fire off him with a heavy hand. 

*?When you spend your days with the Devil, you tend to gain a heavy resistance to flame?? *Levy told Marcus, two of his eyes look over to where Anya was. He sees her scurrying away and Levy growls. Losing his prey was something he didn?t take lightly. However, he looks back at Marcus and his eyes narrow. This marine was stronger then the girl and perhaps would make a more interesting enemy. 
*?So be it?? *He muttered. 

The fish man rose another one of his powerful arms and then punches at the air, his muscles expanding. He does this several times, causing the muscles in his arm to bulge and poke out. He was pumping them and as Marcus sees this, he starts to rush forward. Levy grins, *?Too late!?* Snarling, he slams his now hulked-out arm into the earth, his fist creating a powerful shockwave which knocked Marcus back. The ground cracked open from the force of the punch, causing stones to fall into the hole.

Levy then wraps his hands around the metal spear on his back. He ran towards Marcus who was somewhat disoriented from Levy?s last attack. Needless to say, the next thing the marine was expecting probably wasn?t a spear being launched through the air at him, *?Fish Torpedo!?* As the spear spun through the air, fire forms around the metal tip from the speed it is flying. Like a missile, it flies towards Marcus, ready to pierce through his body if he doesn?t move fast enough?


----------



## Gaja (May 15, 2011)

*"East Blue" Syren Island - Mayor's building

Woodpecker Pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker*










​
The mayors building was suffering extensive damage on every floor. After Billy displayed his devil fruit powers, the top floor was no exception either. At this very moment it was down to the two of them, Billy and Sully. The security, or what was left of it, was outside by the door, peeking inside to see how this one would play out while downstairs Jessie and J2 took care of business, and further downstairs Beardy and Baldie duked it out. Though at this very moment Billy didn't think about his friends, his job was to put a beating on this guy and he planned to do so. 

A livid Sully jumped out of the debris carrying remains of the table over his head, and he intended to smash it against Billy's head. Sully looked much different then he did seconds ago, his gray suit was ruined. The jacket was completely torn and you could see one sleeve on the ground along with his tie, so right now Sully was only in his gray pants and black shirt, which also suffered after Billy's attack. The red haired boy though saw the incoming projectile attack and avoided it by utilizing pressure, jumping up and almost hitting the ceiling during his evasion. "Ara almost hit my head there." Sully cursed Billy under his breath as more rage built up inside his body and he punched in Billy's direction. The attack landed and sent the boy towards a wall but Billy landed on his feet and just bounced back on the ground. Both the effects of Sully's punch and the force he hit the wall with were nullified using Billy's devil fruit.

The old man was sweating. He was in trouble and he knew it. Looking across the room at the young Woodpecker his mind went back a little. To the day that started this whole chapter of his life.

_~ Flashback ~
Syren Island - 5 years ago​
It was around midnight in Syren Island as an old bald man walked a quiet street. His hands in his pockets as he barely managed to get away from some young Marines. His face was dirty from the fighting and running, but he finally managed to shake them off. His crew was caught but he didn't care, all that mattered was that he was the one who got away. And he got to keep the loot for himself. A textbook appears to introduce the man.

*"Con Artist" Dully ~ Pirate
Bounty: 12.000.000*

"Damn those young brats, they're getting better and better. I need a new approach..." The loot in his jacket wouldn't last forever, and he wasn't getting any younger. He knew the island that he was on, Syren Island, the so called Water 7 of the East Blue. Dully just spit to the side of the street and mumbled to himself, he was thinking of ways he could continue his criminal career, but decrease the Marine factor that made his line of work so difficult lately, but he couldn't think of anything.

But suddenly he stopped walking and smiled as he saw a poster on a wall. In big bold writing it said "Vote for Sully". It was a election poster with a picture of some old fat dude smiling and promising a better future for the city. An evil grin appeared on Dully's face as he noticed a striking similarity between him and the soon-to-be Mayor of this promising town. That night the pirate Dully died and Sully 2.0 was born. A fancy suit, a wig, a shaving and a kidnapping later the pirate formerly known as Dully had set up the stage for a very promising stunt. He would steal every single Belli out of this town and retire a very rich man.

~ Flashback End ~​_


----------



## Gaja (May 15, 2011)

And here he stood. Several years later at the conclusion of his master plan, with only one thing in his way. An average red haired rookie that was running around playing pirate was giving him such a hard time. "Sully" cursed in a low tone as he made a step in Billy's direction thinking to himself that he is so close and that he couldn't stop here!!! "Die Woodpecker! You little snots won't stop me!"

The old man yelled out in a tone filled with rage and spite, while Billy just picked his nose and looked at him all pumped up and brimming with confidence. "Ara. Shit it old man! You made Jessie-en-san unhappy!" Suddenly there was no more happiness in Billy's expression. He just went straight at Sully, throwing a straight right hand reinforced by pressure. "Ossu ossu no Ikazuchi!" Despite being skinny this punch packed big big power like Sully got to feel as his face tried to beat up Billy's fist, and the result was that the old man was sent flying into a wall.

Billy stood there and looked at the old man as he climbed back to his feet seconds later, his security officers cheering in the back that the good was gonna defeat evil in the end. Sully still had that grumpy look on his face as he pushed against his knee and went to stand up once more, damn it that kid packed a punch. But then the flow of the battle was broken by yelling from the back.

"Mayor Sully! Your hair! It it... IT VANISHED!" Two security guards asked in unison. "My hair?" The mayor asked and felt his face and then his bald head with his good hand.  Realizing instantly that the kid had knocked his wig off with that punch Sully turned around and crouched to pick the piece of hair up. He couldn't afford to blow his cover just yet. He needed to move the money out of town and escape, just that little bit to go. His eyes widened as he spotted his hair seconds later so he quickly put it on his head.

"There... What the?" Just as he was about to stand up Sully felt arms wrap around his good and with big force grab each other. "Let go you little snot!" Billy body locked him and had a sneaky smile on his face. "Arehehehe time for a ride." Lifting Sully in to the air like he was a pillow Billy smiled thinking back. The old man that he was holding and that was trying to free himself would be considered heavy by most people, but a very special manly Beardy though Billy something. And he was gonna do this just in his honor.

Squatting a little Billy looked up at the ceiling as insane amounts of pressure built in his legs, and he got ready to jump much like he did back at the Roseo shipbuilding company with Joseph's logs. The Ossan had shown him to always go forward, and reminded him of what his big brother once told him. As Sully desperately tried to free himself he saw Jessie reach the top floor and see him like this. He cursed her too, she brought this menace upon him. And as he wanted to say something he said nothing as his body experienced a wild acceleration as Billy jumped up holding him. The two broke straight through the ceiling and roof of the build and went straight for the stars.

Sully was scared out of his mind and realized instantly where this was going. "Ok! ok!!! I give up! You want money? I'll give you money. I'm in fact a pirate like you! And I've been stealing these guys' money for years. I'll share everything with you evenly! Just let me goooohoho!!!"

Tears welled up in Sully's eyes as fear took over his body and Billy's reply came as the stopped going up at some insane height and started falling back towards the earth.

*"Shut up Sally!!!"*​
Eventually the room from which Jessie and the rest of security were looking on was joined by the first mate of the Woodpecker pirates, who defeated Baldie in his fight. Looking up the group saw a little dot in the sky, and sure enough the dot got bigger and bigger with each passing moment. "Is that?" The first mate asked bluntly, and the shorter Jessie answered with a smile on her face. "[COLOR="Dark Orchid"]Yup it's Billy.[/COLOR]" 

Switching location we see the duo now diving down towards to earth at breakneck speeds as Sully desperately tries to unlock Billy's grip but the Ossu Ossu no Mi wouldn't allow that kind of pressure to break Billy's grip. Going straight towards the Mayors' building Sully's eyes widened, filled with fear as Billy yelled out with a big grin on his face.

"It's Tombstone PIIILEDRIVER TIME!!!"

What goes up, must come down. And the little Woodpecker and his friend came down hard. Their impact was hard and loud, shaking the entire mayor's building and destroying a piece of it in the process of landing. The shaking stopped but a cloud of rubble was raised high in to the air as the fight was done with.

- _Moments later_ -

The cloud of dust settles as the sun light up a secret room. It shows Sully, or should I say Dully laying on the ground, beaten to a pulp, and a dirty red haired pirate that called himself the next pirate king standing up from the ruble. "That one was from the Roseo Ossan..." It was one of the rare moments where Billy wasn't being Billy, and just carried out the message that he felt needed to be carried out. Looking to the side his eyes locked on a pretty damn big vault that had its door slightly dented. There was also a big bag filled with money in this big room but Billy's crash landing opened a hole in it and money was falling out of it, and it kept falling out as Billy looked at it. Has an elf visited him and left him all that money for being a good boy? Maybe it was Hornet sending him a birthday gift, but like usual he had no idea what to buy, so he just robbed a bank and sent the entire vault?

"ARA!!!! SUGEEEE!!!" Billy wasn't all that about money, but he sure as hell was easy to impress and all that money suddenly turned into a lake of chocolate and ice cream with a mountain of pizza behind it. Billy opened the vault via pressure and saw that it was also filled with money, jewels and other expensive stuff. But it would later be found out that the money that Billy discovered was the place where Sully stashed one part of the money he stole during all these years. They would need to keep counting for days to make sure, but it was a pretty big number. The "Con Artist" Dully and all his underlings were thrown in jail. What started as a horrible day for Syren Island turned into a giant celebration, the money from the bank was recovered and one fraction of the money that Sully stole was recovered as well and would be invested to restart Syren Island's economy, although one could only guess what happened to the rest of the money. That night no one would be down or sad though, everyone would have smiles on their faces, because the whole island was once again had hope and for the first time in years people saw a light at the end of the tunnel.

Of course the Woodpeckers would get no money, and neither did they want any. They were now back at the "_Rose Shipbuilding Company_", where a big party was being prepared and you could see Billy stuffing his mouth with all sorts of meat like the glutton that he was. Next to him sat J3 who did the exact same thing, both of them with big smiles on their faces as their rematch was underway. But little did the young Woodpecker know that he was about to get some exciting news regarding Jessie.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 15, 2011)

Duke stood over the body of Viktor, head of Rumboar Factory and pretty much, the ruler of the whole island. He had been defeated by Duke Kaiser, captain of the World Pirates. ?What exactly is this room for?? Duke muttered and as he looked at the walls surrounding him, he sees that they?re littered with TV screens which showed every movement in the entire facility. ?Neat?? Duke sits down in a chair that was in front of the screens. As Duke watched what was happening on each TV, he notices a rather large fellow running through the factory, knocking marines and guards out of his way. ?Brolly!? Meanwhile, on another camera, a bunny was also running towards hordes of marines and defeating them with kicks and punches. This was Duke?s first mate, Rush. ?Where are Shishi and Kaya?? 

He swiveled around in his chair and on two screens, one in the factory and the other in the city located on Rumboar Island. Shishi was doing well, defeating marines left and right. Meanwhile, Kaya was running towards the factory. ?The crew seems to be all together!? Duke announced, clapping his hand. 

He then turned his chair around, but on two more screens that he hadn?t check; two very different people were walking on Rumboar. One was a black-haired man with bright purple eyes and the other, a blonde-haired girl, whose bounty poster would read, ?Annie the Kid? with a bounty of 9,000,000.  These two would become very important in the World Pirates future later down the line?

Now that Duke could see that the crew was doing well, he stands up, ?I suppose it?s time to leave?? He looks over to his right and there lies a Den Den mushi. ?Huh?? He said, stupidly. He then clicked and put it to his lips, ?Uh, hello?? He asked. Little did he know, that his words were being broadcast all over the island and more importantly through the factory? Several guards? jaw drops as they hear the voice of notorious pirate, Duke Kaiser speaking through the commander?s den den mushi. ?He?s taken over the control room!? A marine shouts. The marines grit their teeth, picking up rifles and heading downwards towards Duke.

Meanwhile, Duke was just now figuring out what the Den Den Mushi did. ?Hah! So this thing broadcasts to the entire island!? The marines collapse at the man?s obliviousness. ?Well then? I have a message to my crew! World Pirates, it?s time to go and destroy the factory! We?ll meet at the gates!? He told the crew and he clicks it off, just as he hears footsteps by the door. ?Looks like they found me?? Duke said with a grin. The marines slam against the door, trying to open it, but Duke is about to do it for them. *?Animate!?* 

One of the giant mechanical arms that Viktor used punches through the door, sending the marines flying in multiple directions like bowling pins. ?Hah!? Duke shouts, shaking his fist in victory. He then runs out of the control room and steps on several marines as he runs up the stairs, through the factory. ?Time to bring this baby down!? He puts his hands on the walls of the factory and they burst open as they?re brought to life. On the outside, anyway who was looking at the factory can see that is shaking violently. As Duke does his damage, the marines are wise to move out of his way. The slaves drop their tools and start to make a run for it. The factory was falling.

Giant pillars start to break as Duke brings them to life. They topple over, causing the roof to shift. Duke raised an eyebrow, he didn?t expect to do this much damage. But then he remembers what Viktor said about his Devil Fruit. ?He must be the lynchpin holding this place together!? Duke exclaimed. As a huge piece of metal machinery falls in front of him, Duke merely animates it, letting the huge thing rampage around on its own. The marines and guards give up, for the factory is collapsing on itself. They abandon their posts and flee.
?This is great!? Duke announced, as he ran through the factory entrance, finally getting out. Slaves pour out of the factory. 
Duke turned around to see a falling factory. He had enough faith in his crew to believe they had made it out, but he balled up his fists. ?Let?s hope so?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 15, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> As the fire ball comes at Levy, the fishman chuckles, the sound similar to metal being grinded. *?Fire?? That?s new.?* He stated, sarcastically before raising his arms, spreading them and staring down the fire ball. Just when it got close enough to his face, he brought down his arms and slammed his hands into each other, creating a powerful shockwave which dissipated the fireball. A few flames hit him, but the fish man brushed the fire off him with a heavy hand.
> 
> *?When you spend your days with the Devil, you tend to gain a heavy resistance to flame?? *Levy told Marcus, two of his eyes look over to where Anya was. He sees her scurrying away and Levy growls. Losing his prey was something he didn?t take lightly. However, he looks back at Marcus and his eyes narrow. This marine was stronger then the girl and perhaps would make a more interesting enemy.
> *?So be it?? *He muttered.
> ...



Marcus' eyes grow wide as the spear closes in, _"No time to dodge,"_ he steadies his legs and tightens the muscles in his legs, *"Link!"*

He feels his energy rush through the ground beneath him and focuses on the area beneath his feet. The ground around him quickly descends below, taking the marine down like an elevator, just in time to avoid receiving a spear to to the chest.

Levy continues to travel forward, crashing into a building. He whips around, shrugging the rubble off and searching for Marcus, *"Come out little human!"*

The ground beneath him rumbles a bit before a hand bursts out of a hole, grabbing his ankle, "You may be used to flames, but how about lightning?"

*"Lightning Burst!"* the energy from his electric dial shoots down his arm and courses through the fishman's body. Levy struggles to move through the pain and shock but he finally manages to slam his fist down towards Marcus but he releases just in time to get out of the way.

"I'm not here to play games! Get out here coward!" the earth opens up and Marcus slowly rises, arms crossed, "I never play games when it comes to scum like you," he clenches his fists and grunts a bit as two walls of earth rise and slam into Levy.

Marcus gives a slight look of surprise as he the Devil King Pirate stands inbetween the two walls, arms outstretched and muscles bulging, "I think it's time I show you the true fires of hell," he plants his feet and holds his two hands out before bringing them together, charging them with more and more flames.

*"Pyro's Scourge!"* he fires a blast several times larger than the one from before, pouring a huge chunk of his willpower in it to charge it up. It shoots right for the gap between the two walls where the monster struggles to push the two walls away.


----------



## Gaja (May 15, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Rumboar Island - Factory entrance

World Pirates - Shishi*​
The self proclaimed shipwright of the World pirate crew stood victorious. He was still in Sector 3 of the factory as Duke phoned them over the speakers and asked that they meet him at the entrance. The android got the memo and adjusting the massive bag with food over his shoulder he made a left turn and went towards the exit. After only a few steps he felt the ground tremble and a pillar colapsed close to him. Looking back the machine saw someone he recently beat. Marine Lieutenant Ray.

The factory started to collapse everywhere. It was as if Duke somehow detonated every single block, since it looked like no stone would remain in its place. Shishi packed the body of Ray over his right shoulder and held it with his hands along with the bag. With everything falling around him his drill once again came to life. Two spins into it he looked up front and had a good idea, music would do the trick. The speakers on his shoulders came to life once more and as soon as 5 seconds of the track were done the machine shot forward.












His left arm was a freaking drill, and there was no way Shishi would get stuck in Sector 3 and not make it to the exit. Running his drill through a falling rock and breaking it into a hundred little ones Shishi thought back to Reverse Mountain and Duke's words. What did it mean to leave your enemy alive? He wondered since every protocol that Shishi had said that your target is to be eliminated. Was showing mercy and emotion what made one human? Was that what humans referred as soul? Kicking a part of a big pillar aside Shishi continued to run, as the moment where he wondered passed and he committed himself fully to getting out of here.

Another drill strike, and another one after it. He wouldn't be stopped, oh no. A small wall fell to the side and pushed Shishi against another pillar. "... Zzz... don't worry meatbag, I can't be shook by this..." Talking to Ray Shishi directed his drill towards the wall and broke it down as well. Sector 3 looked like hell, and people got out safely, everyone save for Shishi and Ray. All the Marines were standing there waiting for him at the entrance even with Duke nearby. Another pillar fell and close the way out, leaving the Marines wondering how their unit leader would handle it. But as they heard a buzzing sound become stronger and stronger their hopes were reawakened. The pillar was broken into two pieces and a familiar figure showed up. One that beat them up not long ago, and it was carrying Lt. Ray over his shoulder. "Lieutenant!!!" Four men cried out in unison as Shishi put the unconscious Ray on the ground, and the Marines took him away quickly. He was in need of medical attention.

Shishi turned his head to the side and there stood Duke. Dropping the bag with the food on the ground the machine commented on what Duke just saw. "Errrmmm... ZZzzz seems like I am in need of some maintenance, right Captain? Hahaha... Despite being a machine Shishi had began to develop quirks that looked like emotions in many situations. And Duke got to see his shipwright save a human life as the music from Shishi's speakers came to a stop.


----------



## Eternity (May 15, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Because of the issue with marines, it took Zero over 2 hours to get to the docks. His boat was there, stocked with supplies to get him to the next area that he had packed before his masscre.
> 
> With a small grin, he pushed off, opened the sails and headed off to wherever the currents would take him.
> 
> *End of Arc I*



*Zero Pirates, Arc II - The Sudden Awakening*


*In Maruda Town, Marine Headquarter*

"We have reason to believe that the man who killed his parents in cold blood back in Shell Town is heading our way." An unknown voice said "Assemble a platoon and place them by the docks. Remember to show them a picture of him. Take this."
*
Zero
Bounty: 800.000*

"I bet he is easy, but don't take any chanses."



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Kaijuu Island*
> 
> At the center of the island stands a tall building made of a sleep metal material. It is tube shaped and shoots up a few stories before capping off with a round roof, somewhat resembling a giant bullet sticking up in the ground. At the top floor of this building a tall silver haired man wearing white robes and a red visor frantically rushes around, "This is it! I know it is!" he shouts, pacing back and forth between the two sides of the room.
> 
> ...



*Atlas Pirates*

"What are we waiting for? Let kick some ass!" Sento said, walking straight into the hole. 

"Oy wait up!"

Sento stopped, but before she could retrace her steps, she heard a heavy breathing. "Please don't be a monster, please don't be a monster."  she said, slowly turnning towards where she heard the breathing. A huge elephant looking freak of nature. "Uhm...hello? Are you good or bad?" she asked, even though she was quite sure this freak wasn't there to invite them to a cup of tea.

The giant monster moved a big gun in front of he face. "Help?" she said with a remarkably high pitched voice.


----------



## Palpatine (May 15, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis...*

Ten hovered down the street behind Sandrei. People were staring and perplexed by the girl floating down the street. As Sandrei showed them the bakery, Dapper was speaking to one of the passing mermaids on the street. Dapper thanked the girl and walked back to the others. "I found out that there is a library not far from here. I'm going to check it out and try to find anything of particular interest. Who knows? They may have a book on the moon."

"Are you sure you know where it is?" Ten asked.

Dapper had already lifted off the ground and started flying off. "Of course. Don't worry, I'm not going to get lost!"

*At the library...*

Dapper walked through the double doors into the Aquapolis library. Dapper looked up in awe as he observed the library's design. The bulding was round in shape, and very tall, with countless floors going up higher than one could see. 

"So many books...."

_"Can I help you sir?"_ Dapper turned around to see an elderly merman on a transportation bubble. He had a long grey beard, long bushy grey eyebrows that covered his eyes, and a bald head.

*Chaple
Herring Merman
Head Librarian of Aquapolis*

"Oh sorry. Yes actually, I'm wondering if you possibly have any information sky and moon travel research."

Chaple put a finger to his chin and thought for a second. _"Hmm, perhaps. I'll have to check. Give me a few minutes and I'll see what I can find for you."_ He slowly moved towards the nearby staircase and headed up to the next floor. 

Dapper waited for about twenty minutes before Chaple returned with several books in hands. _"There you go...some books on frying food and researching rare plants."_ 

"Wait, what? No, I said sky and moon travel research." Dapper said in a frustrated tone. _"Oh, sorry friend. My hearing has almost gone out the door. I'll be back in another few minutes."_ He placed the books on a nearby table and headed back up the stairs again. 

Dapper sighed. This was going to take a while it seemed.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 15, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Dante raises his weapon and catches Lucio's blade in between two of the prongs, "It's Devil King peon," he says, taking a deep breath, *"Hell Fire!"* he spews out a wave of flames that engulfs the marine.
> 
> "Phase!" he quickly turns himself intangible in time to protect himself from the attack, "Is that all that your fruit allows you to do? Run away from fights?"
> 
> ...














"Is this the best ya' got, Doodoo King?!" Lucio shouts at the airborn Dante. The Lt. Commander was currently surrounded by six ferocious beasts from hell and now a powerful flame was descending down on him. Any ordinary person would be in a world of trouble at this point. Dante thought out this attack pattern very well. He noticed Lucio become intangible once before. He predicted that Lucio would go intangible once again to avoid the hell flame. The thing is, once he becomes tangible again, the hell hounds would be waiting to devour him. 

The Lt. Commander placed slammed his right hand upon the ground, *"Moon Abyss!!!"* He exclaimed. Suddenly, the hell hounds, as well as everything else in the small radius, begin to sink into the ground. After the hell hounds were securely placed beneath the earth where they belong, Lucio quickly dived out of the way to avoid getting fried by the hell flame. The giant flame created a burning crater in the ground.

Lucio twirled _Ginbi_ around in his left hand with a smug expression on his face. "Come on down here so I can slice you up, devil boy! Or are you afraid?" Lucio taunted.

Dante narrowed his eyes at the Lt. COmmander, "Do you ever silence that tongue of yours?" Dante said before swooping out of the sky towards the marine.

**SWISSSSSH*​*
Before the two could clash, a howling wind ran across the battlefield, knocking both of them away. Dante struggled to keep his composture while gliding in the air. The winds had picked up to a possible 150 mph. The ocean looked as if it was swaying along with the wind, waves began to form far off into the ocean. They were headed towards Topsville.

"A freakin' hurricane decides to come now of all times?!?!" Lucio commented as he looked off towards the ocean.

"That's the least of your worries, *Hell Fire!"* Dante called out as made like a dragon and spewed out a stream of flames at the marine.

*"Phase!"* Lucio exclaimed. The Marine became intangible. However, Dante continued to focus the stream of fire on the Marine. He discovered that Lucio had to hold his breath in order to become intangible. The thing is, he'd run out of oxygen eventually, and when he then, he'd be fried by the stream of flames.

Lucio began spinning at a high velocity with his sword out. Suddenly, he became a mini, slicing tornado. Lucio exhaled and at the same time yelled, *"Lunar Technique: Waxing crescent typhoon!"*  Lucio released a cutting twister that combined with the streams of fire, becoming a giant flaming tornado. The high winds added to the felocity of the flaming tornado, making it even more formiddable. Dante began to get sucked in by the tornado. His position in the sky made him even more vulnerable.

Dante was soon swallowed up by the flaming twister, but it hardly caused any damage to him. This pirate was familiar with flames, so the damage was little-to-none. Though Lucio anticipated this. The Marine aimed his sword at the twister and slashed at the air, *"Lunar technique: Flying crescent blade!"* Lucio sent a crescent moon shaped slash at the twister that combined with it, transforming it into a cutting twister. Dante was now in trouble, as he was trapped inside a cutting vortex.

"It's over, Doodoo King! JUSTICE has been served!"

Suddenly, a geyser of flames shot out directly in front of Lucio. The Marine quickly jumped back to avoid getting burned. "That was c-" 

"You thought this was over? Fool!" The Devil King appeared out of the geyser of flames and dashed towards the surprised Lucio with godspeed. He was visibly bruised from the twister.

*"Hell Blast!"* Dante hit Lucio square in the chest with the flaming attack, sending him flying back through a building.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 15, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting...*
Froko had remained quiet for most of the meeting, sitting back in his chair and observing the back and forth, a cigar clenched between his teeth, and a perpetual sneer on his face.  He was amused to see the Fleet Admiral, and that stupid little coos, the gunslinger, get all worked up over such a loser like Raiva Tempestade. Froko wasn't that impressed with the man to be quite honest. When you had been to the New World, and tangled with Whitebeard himself, it was very hard to be impressed by much of anything really. 

As Darver's name was brought up Froko couldn't help but flash a grin at the bounty poster of the Makaosu leader. Froko decided to put his two cents into the meeting, for whatever it was worth. "Look here Archie, old buddy, old pal of mine. I know that this Raiva guy greased your kid bro back in the day, but that's no reason to get your panties in a bunch."  Froko knew about that little event. Oh yes he did. Information like that was as valuable as gold in Froko's business. The Fleet Admiral remained impassive at the personal jab. Froko liked that about the man. He never lost his cool, even in a fight. 

"And as for these so called rookies, well I'll do my part. I'll crush the little fuckers if they ever set foot in my city, heh if they even make it that far that is. But I've got a suggestion. Why don't you send our new recruit over here..." Froko paused and jabbed his cigar at the newly selected Shichibukai, who Froko was sure wouldn't last more then a Water 7 minute. "What's your name my leery eyed friend? I forgot it already. Mombo? Moogy? Well anyway, let's send our good buddy over here to wreck one of these rookie crews, and make an example of them."

_*The North Blue...*_
Tengu shook his head at the irony of it all. Being stuck on a tiny boat with a smoking hot chick (she sounded hot anyway), should've really been quite a nice diversion, but when said chick couldn't stop cursing and blaming him for their current troubles, well that just gave him a headache. "What did I do to deserve this?! TELL ME ODA?!" Marina screamed from the smoking engine room. Suddenly a toolbox went flying towards Tengu's face. He swiftly ducked his head to the side. The tool box flew over the railing and into the drink. "You know, I don't think throwing things is going to solve our current predicament," Tengu declared.  

Marina emerged from the room, her face and hands smudged with oil grease. "The engine is shot, done, kaput!"  She grabbed a towel from the railing and wiped her face clean, all the while staring daggers at Tengu. He couldn't see the expression on her face, but he could still feel the angry heat radiating from her body. "If you hadn't of been so stubborn, we wouldn't be in this predicament!" 

"Did you guys really think I'd join the Makaosu? I mean really?" 

"Then you should've let Neptune kill you. Now he wants me dead as well!!" 

Tengu simply remained silent. You couldn't win some battles with women, and this was one of those cases. When Marisa didn't hurl another insult his way, Tengu could tell something was off. Her heartbeat suddenly began to race a mile a minute. "What's wrong?" Tengu asked. Marina ran towards the railing and pointed towards the horizon. "It's a ship!" she cried. "Really?!"  Tengu cocked his ear towards where she was gesturing. It was faint and just on the edge of his hearing, but he could make out the distinctive sound of multiple sails flapping in the wind.  Marina leaped to the top of the railing and began waving her arms wildly about, screaming at the top of her lungs. Tengu quickly joined her. 

_Twelve years ago...
Tengu followed his mother past the empty dojo. It was evening and all the students had long since departed for home. "Where are we going mother?" Tengu asked, keeping his blindfolded face downcast towards the ground. He didn't like to be around the dojo. 

Aisha Midomaru turned towards her son, a coy smile on her face. "You'll see..." 

"Father doesn't like me hanging around here, especially when he's instructing,"  Tengu said. The truth was that his father didn't seem to like Tengu being anywhere near him, ever. Although his father never quite said it openly, Tengu knew deep in his heart that he was ashamed to have a blind son. 

"And we shall soon teach your father the error of his ways," his mother replied flatly.

She lead him out the back courtyard and into the forest, until they reached a wooded clearing. A man was waiting for them there, cloaked in a crimson hood. Resting atop his crooked nose were round sunglasses, which reflected the light of the moon. He looked from Aisha and then to Tengu. "Is this him?" he asked Aisha in a gruff voice.    

Aisha nodded. "Yes, this is my son Tengu." 

"Then you may leave my lady. I will send him back to you after we've gotten to know each other." 

Tengu shook his head in confusion. "Mother who is this man? What is he talking about?"  Aisha walked up to Tengu and playfully ruffled his spiky hair. "This is my gift to you my son," she told him, before heading back to the dojo. Tengu turned to go after her, but the hooded man suddenly appeared in his way. "How did you move so fast?" Tengu asked in disbelief. The hooded man made no response. He reached within the folds of his cloak and produced two wooden practice swords, shaped into the form of a katana. "Catch!" he suddenly declared. 

"Catch what?" 

Without warning, Tengu was struck in the forehead by the handle of the heavy wooden sword. "OW! THAT HURT!" Tengu exclaimed, rubbing the bruise on his forehead.

"I guess we'll have to work on that part." 

"Who the heck are you!?"  Tengu demanded. 

"Your sword master." _


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra dashed over to Sento's position in a flash. She charged into the large elephant man, smashing him through a nearby wall. The gunshot fired off into the ceiling, causing some parts of it to collapse. Nirra grabbed Sento rolled out of the way of the falling debris. 

Sento's body was shoved into Nirra's bosom as she carried her out of the way of danger. Nirra placed Sento down farther away from the others. "Alright. You'd better stay close to me. I can smell any of those monsters from a mile away."


----------



## Eternity (May 16, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *The Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> Nirra dashed over to Sento's position in a flash. She charged into the large elephant man, smashing him through a nearby wall. The gunshot fired off into the ceiling, causing some parts of it to collapse. Nirra grabbed Sento rolled out of the way of the falling debris.
> 
> Sento's body was shoved into Nirra's bosom as she carried her out of the way of danger. Nirra placed Sento down farther away from the others. "Alright. You'd better stay close to me. I can smell any of those monsters from a mile away."




Sento blushed. Partly because she was raised my males, making her more embarrassed to curtain female body parts. And partly because she had to be saved. ?Thanks. I guess.? She said, sighing.

Why did she freeze? Was it because she knew that monster might have been a human being? She promised herself that she would not freeze up again. She had to man up. 

?Sooo?Nirra was it? How did you become a Atlas pirate??


----------



## Eternity (May 16, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Zero Pirates, Arc II - The Sudden Awakening*
> 
> 
> *In Maruda Town, Marine Headquarter*
> ...



*Zero Pirates*

It was late, the sun had gone down and the sea was quiet. Only two boats where docking at the docks. Two marine ships. *"Not good."* Zero said as he tied his boat to the docks. He hadn't even taken two steps away trom the boat before he was surrounded. *"Really guys? A small army just to take down little ol' me?"* he sighed.* "I doubt you do it because of what I can do, but you are correct to do it, I am a lot more dangerous then you would think."*

He moved quick, suddenly standing in front of the marine closest to him. _*"Zero Life - Hold!"*_ With his left hand he grabbed the poor marines neck, crushing it like a twig.

*"Now come at me."* he said to the rest, smilling.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 16, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens rolled her eyes at Sento's seeming over eagerness to confront danger. She avoided the falling debris from above, rolling away to safety. Instantly the deep rumbling roar of the giant elephant monster could be heard. The elephant sprung back to his feet, and bashed through the broken wall, making a bee line towards Nirra and Sento. Clemens whistled loudly at the mutant, trying to draw his attention.  

"Hey fatass!"

The elephant man stopped in his tracks, and turned towards Clemens with a slightly dumbfounded stare. Clemens waved him on. "Yeah there you go. Come to mama!"    He raised his trunk, and let loose a loud trumpeting noise, before stomping flat out towards her. Clemens stood her ground, her green eyes flaring intensely like emerald lanterns. She noticed a name tag pinned on the elephant man's right breast, *Batyr*.

"Batyr? So that's your name huh?" 

Batyr responded with a downward swing of his fist. *"Soru,"* Clemens whispered. She dematerialized in a blur of speed, totally avoiding the attack which left a sizable crater in the ground. Batyr stepped back with a thunderstruck face as he failed to miss his mark. Suddenly a giant, round mirror appeared over his head. The mirror swooped down over Batyr, and engulfed him in a flash of light. 
_
Half a mile away..._ 
Batyr hurtled out of a giant mirror hovering in the air, identical to the one that had absorbed him. He impacted the ground with a palpable thud. Clemens emerged out of a second smaller mirror, located behind Batyr. It would be easier for her to handle him out here in the open. 

_2 years ago in Ohara...
Clemens made her way to the Tree of Knowledge, where Professor Thorn was waiting for their daily tutoring session. Where once she had dreaded their sessions, now she actually looked forward to them. After weeks of agonizingly slow progress, Clemens felt that she was finally making headway in her study of the ancient language. Professor Thorn even deemed her soon ready to take the Ohara Scholars Exam, which would make her a full fledged scholar of Ohara. Clemens chuckled at the irony of it all, as she neared the great tree, which towered over a hundred feet into the sky. Only six months ago she had been a steel eyed Marine, devoted to the cause absolute justice, but now here she was, breaking the most sacred laws of the World Government. A voice brought Clemens out of her inner reflection.

"Hello Miss Clemens." 

Clemens frowned slightly as she came face to face with Professor Jonas Selkirk, god's very own gift to the field of archeology, or according to Jonas at least. The smug but supremely brilliant archeologist, twirled about a jade green cane in his right hand, smiling at Clemens. He was only 22, but was already considered one of the most accomplished scholars that Ohara had ever produced. This didn't change the fact of course that he was an arrogant and pompous jackass, always trumpeting his own successes while diminishing the accomplishments of others. 

"Hey...Jonas," Clemens replied halfheartedly.

"How are your studies going? Is that old curmudgeon Thorn giving you a hard time?"

"Everything's going fine," Clemens said, making her tone clear that she wasn't interested in small talk right now, especially not with him.

"Well if you ever get stumped with the ancient language, then my office door is always open to you should you need extra tutoring," he replied with a sly grin.  "I am the greatest scholar on this island after all. Men like Thorn and Mistah Wick, while great during their time, are simply fossils compared to me." 

Clemens pictured herself teleporting Jonas into the ocean, but instead nodded at him, and walked away. _


----------



## Eternity (May 16, 2011)

*Art Jurei
*
The marines he hitched a ride with was long gone. They didn't want go against whoever was destroying this place. Art on the other hand walked straight in, even waving the Lt. goodbye. The Lt. was furious, swearing he would be sorry. But he wouldn't dare to have any involvement with what happened here. He had a job to do, and had no plans dying today.

Art found himself a areas close to the docks and began painting.


----------



## InfIchi (May 16, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"East Blue" Spring Break Island
> 
> "Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
> 
> ...



"Oh... I remember you." Maiko smirked towards Makogawa. "Marines, somehow you never are of any use." Maiko laughed and with a powerful press of his right foot, vanished for a second. "STOP RUNNING COWARD!" Maiko grips the back of Jinto's head and slams him into the ground. "You were always so weak! Your speed is pitiful! They made you a Lt. Commander? BAH!" Maiko lifts Jinto into the air and throws him down the street. "FIGHT ME! QUIT RUNNING!" 

"D...Damn it..." Jinto pulls himself off the ground and grips his shoulder. "I can't... I can't let anyone find out... I wont let them find out..." Gripping tightly he reaches for the golden dagger in his jacket. "I'll never let the truth get out." 

"OH!? What is that? A new toy!?" Maiko let out a laugh. "Golden Snake, Version 2." The dagger Jinto held melds into his hand, the golden metal spreading throughout his body, giving his skin a gold hue. "There's no more chances to run." Jinto thinks to himself. "This ends here." 



Bluebeard said:


> Ken took his time walking  back to the ship. He didn?t care if the rest of the crew waited on him,  so be it. They would wait or leave their musician behind. As he walked,  he couldn?t help but think about the island they were leaving. Although  they had just defeated them, they had just deprived an island of its  only protector against pirates. Hopefully, Mike took Ken?s words to  heart and didn?t give up on fighting. It was a shame that he had to beat  him like that. The man was truly a good musician, but he had made an  enemy out of Ken. Ken balled his fists up though, ?Just another day as a pirate?? He muttered.
> 
> Ken finally reached the dock and he sees the marine ship that the Green  Cloaks rode on preparing to leave. His eyes bulge past his sunglasses, ?They?re about to leave me!?  He said, breaking his calm and cool attitude. Ken started to run  towards the ship incredibly fast and when he came to the edge, he pumped  his legs and flew onto the side of the ship. ?You idiots were about to leave me!? Ken scowled, shaking his fists at the crew. ?Hey, what can we say?? You were taking a lot of time.? Alex responded, his hands on the helm.
> 
> ...



"We can't deny the captains orders... Even if he's an idiot." Alex lets out a sigh and looks over the bow of the ship. "Where the hell is he anyway? Shouldn't he have been back by now?" It was then that Rex made his way back to the ship. "Alright, We've got all our stuff back!" Rex smirks, leaping onto the side of the ship and climbing up. "So! Let's set sail!" He stands up with his chest pumped out. "Did you remember to get your cloak?" Alex asks. "Right here!" Rex holds up the folded cloak. "Excellent, let's get out of here." 

The crew wastes no time, letting the sails fall and the wind pick up, the ship sails out of the port and into the ocean, free from the islands hold. "Just out of curiosity." Kaido looks over at the captain. "Just what the hell were you doing?" 

Rex smirks and points towards the island. "Check out the hill." The crew turns their heads to see a fire burning on the island.. but the shape was off... "Is that...?" Alex couldn't help but let out a chuckle. "Everyone will know about us now huh?" Kaido smirked a bit. "That's right!" The fire burning on the islands hill was well contained... and that contained fire burned the green cloaks flag proudly into the island. "I want them to remember me." Rex comments. "So that when they are stronger." Rex looks back at the town. "We can fight again."


----------



## Noitora (May 16, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandford*











​
 The large chef rampaged through the factory grounds as he waved his massive fork in huge arcs, the marines throwing up their arms and running from his wild swings. It had been a long time since Brolly had been pumped up enough to actually take a fight seriously, most the time he merely rolled with the punches and pulled out a win through accidents or by luck. Yet this factory, the slaves forced to work here and the cocky sniper had forced him to finally take a situation serious. Though was also long past by now, as he wore a scrunched up expression running wildly in random directions chasing marines and guards with a big fork.
During his rampage a familiar voice bellowed through the den den mushi receptors throughout the complex, the man none other than their Captain, Duke. Brolly stopped mid stream of his punishment upon the marines though so did they, all gazing up towards the sound of the voice. 

*“I cook big meal for celebrate back on ship after this!”* Brolly yelled out as he thrust his fork into the air. The same goofy expression sat on the chefs’ face as they all listened, the marine group slowly turning with sweat drops trickling down their skin towards the fork wielding pirate. A sparkle flickered in his eye as he suddenly dashed forward and punched the group into the air, the men waving their arms around helplessly before plummeting to the ground. Finally accepting complete defeat the marines and guards staggered to their defeat and made their way to the exit of the factory, just in time to avoid their own incoming demise. Intent of escaping the factory and meeting with the rest of the crew as well the World Pirate prepared to follow the marines to safety. Though life was never so simply for him, he had already bee turned around. 
*“Uh…” *His eyes gazed around him inquisitively as he sought any evidence of the exit, but found none. In a flush of emotion he threw his arms up and back.
*“Oh nooooo! I lost!” *As if it had only just occurred, and not when he got separated from Shishi. This had become quite the regular occurrence for him, seemingly getting turned around in every adventure he took. Of course he did not remember it was so common as it always came as a huge surprise.

Before Brolly could advance much further specs of dust and rubble trickled from the ceiling and patted in his path as well as tapping upon his chef hat, cracks formed along the ground and up the walls. The entire Factory was beginning to collapse around him. The surprisingly light footed chef hopped from side to side as he avoided falling debris after he chose a path at random to seek for the exit. The path he chose however brought him upon a test of his heart. In the corner of the pirates eye a flicker of human movement emerged. A collection of slaves were taking the same route as him though somewhat behind, weakened and exhausted, barely avoiding the collapsing factory rubble. Brolly continued forward on his own escape, his eyes flickering over moment after moment as the slaves fled their certain doom. Eventually the worst prediction came true and the entire roof collapsed on itself above them. The slaves gazed up as scraps of metal and stone fell over them in a wave of destruction. The men covered the women and children while yells of fear bellowed right into the chefs’ ear. After a flash of movement and what seemed to be an explosion of red gloop the collapsing factory halted in its’ tracks. 

“..Wha…What?” The elder slave groaned as he gazed upwards. Above all the slaves a blanket of jelly that stretched across the entire grounds saved them from being crushed. In the centre of the group Brolly stood with both arms thrust upwards, pouring more jelly into the mix and increase its’ density. Before they could thank him Brolly murmured under the strain of his breath.
*“Run or all get smooshed. It be silly!”* The slaves, hesitant to abandon the pirate that saved them eventually gave into the demand and fled towards the exit. Sweat trickled down his face as the strain of the entire weight of the upper factory pressed down on him.
*“I… not… like… be … hero.”* He grumbled as the pressure caved in and the jelly separated, allowing the collection of debris to fall into the hall in which he stood.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2011)

*Green cloaks-Ral*

Ral looked smiling at what Rex did, the guy was crazy and he knew it since the moment he joined the crew"Hey captain, I guess i could have helped ya with that"the red-haired pirate said before looking back at the town as well"I just wonder where did that asshole went...He ran in the middle of the fight!"he said still thinking that Helvin ran away when the truth was that he just incinerated him with his purple flame"Then what is our next destination? I heard the grand line had strong people!"the fruit user said excited...Being a pirate was awesome.
-------------------------------------

*Atlas pirates - Van*

Van just sighed at how their little "infiltration" was a complete fail, Drake just blew up the main entrance and Sento was about to be eaten by an enormous mutant elephant"Seems like that guy would be a pesky opponent"he said and followed Nirra and Sento"Heh seems that we need to be careful, there are more things like that one around"the gunner stated before starting to walk in the direction of a hall, just some bulbs enlightening the place, he wasn?t interested at all in that Elephant guy since Clemens or Red as the captain used to call her already took him as her opponent. 

Before starting to walk into the hall he turned to his nakamas"Hey I?ll go ahead!"he said starting to move deeper into the place.


----------



## Eternity (May 16, 2011)

Cooli said:


> We made Thrush wear it a while back. he laughed
> 
> Hey! We swore to never talk about that again!!!
> 
> ...



"Let's go then! On to Ohara!" he shouted, striking a pose. The crew turned towards him, shooting him mean looks. "After I scrub the deck?"

"And do the laundry!" 

"And wash the dishes!"  

"And clean the bathrooms!" 

"And cook the dinner!"

"Yeah, yeah, yeah..." he sighed.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 16, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> "Is this the best ya' got, Doodoo King?!" Lucio shouts at the airborn Dante. The Lt. Commander was currently surrounded by six ferocious beasts from hell and now a powerful flame was descending down on him. Any ordinary person would be in a world of trouble at this point. Dante thought out this attack pattern very well. He noticed Lucio become intangible once before. He predicted that Lucio would go intangible once again to avoid the hell flame. The thing is, once he becomes tangible again, the hell hounds would be waiting to devour him.
> 
> The Lt. Commander placed slammed his right hand upon the ground, *"Moon Abyss!!!"* He exclaimed. Suddenly, the hell hounds, as well as everything else in the small radius, begin to sink into the ground. After the hell hounds were securely placed beneath the earth where they belong, Lucio quickly dived out of the way to avoid getting fried by the hell flame. The giant flame created a burning crater in the ground.
> 
> ...



The Devil King slowly stepped forward towards the remains of the building, "Rise! I'm far from finished from you!" he barks towards Lucio who slowly gets to his feet, still raring to to go.

"Don't worry, I don't plan on going down anytime soon! Lunar Technique..." he raises his blade and slices down, *"Flying Crescent Blade!"*

The marine unleashes a large crescent shaped blast towards Dante. He sees it coming and simply smacks it upward with his bare hand, cutting it a bit but he doesn't seem to care.

He pauses for a moment before turning around to see the blast returning like a boomerang, "Cute..." he slams his fists together, coating them in Hell Energy, before thrusting them both into the incoming attack.

There is a large explosion that sends him back a bit but as he is knocked away Lucio is right before him in a low stance, blade ready to attack, *"Chains of Punishment!"*

Suddenly several burning red chains pop out from the ground and flail wildly towards Lucio. He fends them off as best he can with his blade but they each attach to one of his four limbs. 

*"Die!"* he shouts, unleashing a stream of flames from his mouth, *"Phase!"* just in time he becomes in tangible and slips his way out of the chains and away from the fire attack.

Dante doesn't let up, he continues to follow his intangible opponent, spewing fire in hopes to get him once he reverts to his normal form. The fruit user slips into the ground however before Dante can get a hit on him.

The Devil King clenches his fist before flying back into the air, "Do you have any idea who you are dealing with here! I am The Devil King! Future Pirate King and Ruler of the World!" his eyes grow wide, "No mere marine stands a chance of stopping me!"

He scans the area in search of Lucio but to no avail, "There will be no where to hide in *my* world...*Uncaging of Hell*!"

As heavy rain begins to pelt the area, the ground starts to shake. It cracks open, a black and red portal forming over it. Scaly claws clutch at the ground as they pull themselves up. An group of spiked lizard like creatures begin to overtake the area, followed by the Hell Hounds from before strutting out of two more portals in different areas of the block. And finally fourth portal opens up in the sky, demon bats of all shapes and sizes pouring out of it.

Dante's heart beats heavily as he feels a strange pain in his chest, "The hell is this...?" he grunts in pain as an eye opens up right in the middle of his chest.

He breaths heavily as it takes form but relaxes when it is finally complete, though his attention is quickly averted from his new eye when he spots Lucio rising from the ground, breathing heavily, "THERE!" he feels the eye begin to glow with red hell energy, *"Lucifer's Will!"* he unleashes a beam of energy much stronger than anything he's produced during the entire fight. 

The creatures of hell watch impatiently as their master's attack heads straight for the winded commander.

*Atlas Pirates...*

Drake observes as Nirra rescues Sento and Clemens chooses to take the elephant into her own realm, "Red'll take care of him," he says confidently. He had faith in his crew, although he was unsure about the newest recruit, Sento. She had gotten herself into a little predicament before but hopefully she had her head on right now.

"Fan out and look for the guy in charge. Take care of any monsters you see," he nods to Van as he runs up ahead, "I'm gona' head for the top," he looks to Sento, "Try not get yourself killed cuz'"

He cocks back his arm, fires a red blast into the ceiling and shoots up with his yellow aura. The Captain continues this pattern as he moves through the floors, "I'm gona' find the bastard that did this to those nice monsters that saved us..." he says to himself, thinking back to Chuck and his friends.

As he crashes through the next floor he feels something wrap its hand around his neck and slam him into the wall, "The hell?" a nine foot tall green monster looking man, or man looking monster, holds him by the throat.

"You...Go...No further," Drake glares at him, "Sorry, I've got an appointment with the doctor!" he slams his foot into the beasts stomach but he doesn't budge. 

"Your little kicks no hurt Frankie," Drake grits his teeth, "How about this one, *Green Surge*!" green electricity courses through the green monster's body. He releases Drake and slowly stumbles back, "Yeah, that's what I thought!"

Frankie simply grins though as the two metal plates in his head spark with green electricity, "How you like it!" he slams his forehead into Drake, the electricity shooting through his body.

"Dahaha, stoopid human," Drake gives him an angry stare, "It doesn't work the same way on me..." he rushes forward and slams his superpowered fist into Frankie's gut, sending him flying back.

"I don't have time for you, get out of my way before I make you."


----------



## Eternity (May 16, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> Drake observes as Nirra rescues Sento and Clemens chooses to take the elephant into her own realm, "Red'll take care of him," he says confidently. He had faith in his crew, although he was unsure about the newest recruit, Sento. She had gotten herself into a little predicament before but hopefully she had her head on right now.
> 
> ...



Sento turns towards Nirra as the captain flies off. "Is he always this clueless?" she asked, raising her eyebrows. "I mean, everyone can clearly see these puppies." She cups her breasts and jumps up and down to prove the point even more, as if cupping them wasn't enough.

"Whatever, Im off! You can tell me about how you got here later." she said, giving Nirra a wink and running off into the darkness.

After walking around for a few minutes, she comes to a huge door. 

"Now we're talking." she said, giving the door a big push. As the door opened up. A huge silouette appears in front of her. A huge monster withwhat seems to be a giant horn. Or his head..

"You are a girl!" its shouts, spitting all over her. 

"Great, even this braindead monster can spot the obvious." She couldn't help but roll her eyes. Then, just as she looked back at it, a giant flail darted towards her. Her eyes widened, and she ducked, the flail almost kitting her in the head. *"Kangaroo Kick!"* Her kick bearly phased the monster, and Sento had to jump again, this time being grazed by the flail. One of the spikes cut her arm. "Ok, this might be a bit harder then I thought.."


----------



## Gaja (May 17, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis*
> 
> *Sandrei*​
> After being convinced not to storm after Rose even though he had already been on the war path, the muscular Fishman grunted slightly and decided to play the game. It was probably best this way, having someone familiar with the ways of the Fishmen in the group of pirates made more sense than allowing them to run riot in the city without him. Even so he had never been to this place before and only had heard rumours of his grandeur. They were not expanded too far from the truth that was for certain but getting to lax in this place could only lead to problems. Sandrei kept a stern stance and serious expression, something about this place did not seem right. A strange aura tickled his senses, he was not here merely be coincidence. Fate had broken him out of the Gaol, and now fate had led him here.
> ...



*"Grand Line" Aquapolis

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*​
Leaving the "_Phoenix Dawn_" in Gatrom's care, along with the tied up Griso, Shingo was soon walking next to Sandrei and exploring the streets of Aquapolis. The Phoenix pirates split up, with Ursla and Hawkins joining SHingo and Sandrei, while Ten and Dapper went their own way. Missing out on eating some Aquapolis seaweed Shingo kept a serious look on his face while walking next to his fishman friend.

Sandrei had suggested that he was going to go and look for information on Rose's whereabouts and see what the deal was with this place, and to Shingo it sounded like it could get interesting so he went along. Though as he walked he couldn't help but wonder how they got to make this place so shiny. A lot of the city was made up of what looked like silver and gold, which to humans was worth a lot, but maybe this culture just found them useful metals for the foundation of their city. Wearing his new fancy black outfit, that included black pants and black shoes, along with an unbuttoned black shirt and a derby hat, Shingo adjusted his shirt, looked up at the serious looking Sandrei and asked him straight up.

"What's the matter big guy? You don't like this place?" Shingo looked on as the fishpeople passed them by, and to him it was all quite fascinating. All those shapes and forms, and yet everyone seemed to be very cool with each other. Some actually looked at Shingo like he was the one who's odd, and the human actually understood the looks and feelings somewhat. The black haired pirate kept his cool though and didn't show any signs of worry or anger towards anyone, he just kept a low profile for now. Though he kinda had one thing he wanted to do, and that was to get some new boxing gloves, since the ones he had on him looked rather worn out, from his fight with Jabu and the Windmill Village boxing champion.




InfIchi said:


> "Oh... I remember you." Maiko smirked towards Makogawa. "Marines, somehow you never are of any use." Maiko laughed and with a powerful press of his right foot, vanished for a second. "STOP RUNNING COWARD!" Maiko grips the back of Jinto's head and slams him into the ground. "You were always so weak! Your speed is pitiful! They made you a Lt. Commander? BAH!" Maiko lifts Jinto into the air and throws him down the street. "FIGHT ME! QUIT RUNNING!"
> 
> "D...Damn it..." Jinto pulls himself off the ground and grips his shoulder. "I can't... I can't let anyone find out... I wont let them find out..." Gripping tightly he reaches for the golden dagger in his jacket. "I'll never let the truth get out."
> 
> "OH!? What is that? A new toy!?" Maiko let out a laugh. "Golden Snake, Version 2." The dagger Jinto held melds into his hand, the golden metal spreading throughout his body, giving his skin a gold hue. "There's no more chances to run." Jinto thinks to himself. "This ends here."



*"East Blue" Spring Break Island

"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
Kamogawa laughed at the man's obliviousness, he was a retired marine damn it. For 20 years now actually, maybe this guy was psychic and saw stuff that Kamogawa couldn't. Maybe he had a nose for Marines and their Justice. Or he just took a wild guess. Kamogawa cared little for it, he was here to whip Pattaya into shape so he really let Maiko run of and continued to ride his big boar after Pattaya, who stopped as he saw Jinto get pushed to the ground.

"Wait old man!" He raised his arm at his Coach who made the boar stop in its tracks as Pattaya looked at Jinto for a second. "What the hell is going on here?... JINTO-SAN LET'S GO!" Kamogawa kinda got happy to see that Pattaya showed any kind of interest in other people, and they were male by the way. So it looked like that at least in that sense he grew somewhat, but the fact that Pattaya presented himself as "_Admiral_" on this island, and probably only to get some chicks, the old man would punish him for it. For sure, just not this very instant.


----------



## Hiruma (May 17, 2011)

_"It's been quite awhile since I've seen such a straightforward person. It's almost refreshing, in a sense,"_ Fluck thought to himself as he looked at the knight before him.

"Hextor Braska, was it?" Fluck asked. "I apologize for not revealing my identity to you earlier, but it wasn't something that I can do casually. Similarly, the test was necessary - I need to make sure that I'm recruiting the right people. I am glad to see you have such resolve, however," he said.

*"I understand,"* Braska replied. No doubt the World Government had sent countless spies and undercover agents in order to remove the notorious individual standing before him. That he could still remain alive to this day after nearly 20 years of opposing the world itself was no mean feat, and could surely be attributed at least partly to a sense of caution.

"Well then. Do you have any business to take care of for now?"

Braska shook his head in response. *"Not at the present. Why do you ask?"*

Fluck looked back and grinned at the newest addition to his ranks.  "I was thinking of bringing you to the commander you'll be assigned to. Welcome to the Revolutionaries, and may your resolve never falter."


----------



## Eternity (May 17, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento turns towards Nirra as the captain flies off. "Is he always this clueless?" she asked, raising her eyebrows. "I mean, everyone can clearly see these puppies." She cups her breasts and jumps up and down to prove the point even more, as if cupping them wasn't enough.
> 
> "Whatever, Im off! You can tell me about how you got here later." she said, giving Nirra a wink and running off into the darkness.
> 
> ...




"Now then, what to do?" she said, biting her lower lip. Then her eyes widened, and she smiled. "Hold on, that head looks like its inflamed. Which means..." She started rushing towards the big monster, ducking and jumping to avoid the next few attacks, before she took a leap. With the monsters head in front of her, she struck. *"Mole Vision!"* As her finger hit, the monster screamed out in pain. The sound was enough to shoot her across the room, crashing into the now closed door.

"Shit. Ok, good idea, just badly done.." she got up straight away, throwing herself away from the raging monster. 

"That hurt! You hurt me! You are a girl!" it yelled.

"Yeah, no shit.." Sento said, rolling her eyes yet again.


----------



## Furious George (May 17, 2011)

*Hethsville Island Marine Base....*

In the apex of Heth Town on a lonely hill stood a majestic castle, it’s 4 towers at the corners huge and capped with snow. Its soft colored walls and decedent windows gave off the air of a Lord's Manor and not a Marine Fortress... but a fortress it was. Behind the soft-colored walls were raw marines as tough as they come on this side of the world and just behind those decedent windows were Seastone bars. A huge grim gate, impenetrable, surrounded by cold embittered sentries and spiked at the top, only opened by permission. Never by force. 
_
"He's requesting permission to what?"_ In a colossal room behind a colossal desk A white-haired, grizzly man with a red-headband asked with cold, clear eyes. His words echoed from the space.
*
Reynald Sibera 
Commander of Hethsville Marine Base​*
"Commander, sir, the newest prisoner is requesting permission to speak with you!" the ensign spoke hard but Reynald could see his knees shaking. He, at least, knew how foolish the new prisoner was for bothering the Commander. "He keeps shouting to speak with you and he won't shut up no matter what we do!" 

The commander leaned forward in his chair and put his left hand over his right knuckles. 

_"...Very well, bring the fugitive in. He may be willing to rat on his friends in exchange for some leniency. That is how his type operates."_ 

"Yes sir!" The ensign walked the few yards that made up the Commander's office. Apparently its used to be a ballroom back when this building belonged to nobles. A few minutes later, the ensign returned with some guards who walked quickly to keep up with the frantic fugitive. It was a young man with shaggy blue hair. He shivered as he was forced to wear nothing more than his loose clothing in the ice-cold base. 

_"Where is this punk"s handcuffs?!"_

“Forgive us sir, he keeps finding a way to take them off! He never fights back so we just let him be.” The guard explained.

”You're the commander here?" You're the one who caught me right?!" The blue-haired prisoner seemed paranoid. 

_"Yes I am. What do you want, scum? Be quick."_

Commander Reynald started when the young fugitive fell on his face and bowed to him. 

"Sir, I beg of you, don't let them take me!" Commander Reynald drew a question mark, along with the other marines in the ballroom. _"Don't let who take you?"_

The young man looked back and forth skittishly. He got to his feet and inclined his head to the commander. The guards raised their weapons but Reynlad raised his hand to them and they went at ease once more. The young man began to whisper.

"The people who always follow me around..."

_"You mean the 39 Swipers? Your crew?"_

"They are NOT my crew! I don't wan't anything to do with them! You have to believe me!!!" A blast of tears came gushing down his face like waterfalls. 

_"You call me for this nonsense?"_ Reynald shot a cold stare to the ensign. 

"SIR, YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE ME! I'M NOT A CROOK!! I KNOW THINGS LOOK THAT WAY BUT I'M JUST CURSED!!! ANYWAY, YOU HAVE TO MOVE ME TO A MORE SECURE PLACE! THEY'LL COME FOR ME I KNOW THEY WILL!!" 

The marines sweat-dropped as the young man began to sob at the commander's feet. Eventually, Reynald kicked him off. A sour grin came to his face.

_"If what you're saying is true then you would have no problem giving us the location to the 39 Swipers nearest hideout? I can assure you they won't wont come for you if you gave me that. The only thing they would come to is the gallows..."_ 

At that the young man stopped his sniveling. He paused in thought for a minute. He stood to his feet and stared the Commander square in the eyes.

"I can't do that."

_"Hm. Pity. Take the scum away."_ 

"BUT WAIT! YOU'RE MAKING A TERRIBLE MISTAKE!"

The young man suddenly grit his teeth and turned away from the commander. He caught sight of Reynald's spiffy headband. He grit his teeth to fight the urge.

_"Oh? Are you not Kali Raba?"_ 

"...Y-yes." he whimpered

_"And did you not just take my headband?"_ 

"...Yes, I did...."

The guards all collapsed with sweatdrops when they saw the commander's headbands in the young man's sweaty, shaking hand. 

_"And did you not just take my jacket?"_ Reynald spoke lamely. 

Tears began to stream down his sweaty face as he clenched the commander's jacket. 

"....I-its a really cool jacket..." 

A vein slowly bulged on Reynald's forehead. His eyes were closed but shaking with fury. 

_"I've seen enough. Guards, make sure you tenderize this moron before you throw him back in the fridge. Guards?"_ 

He opened his eyes to see that the guards were without their weapons and were stipped down to their undergarments. They looked as lost as him. He felt cold suddenly and realized he was now topless himself! 

_"What in the? THERE HE IS, BRING THAT SILLY FRUIT DOWN!"_

The young man left pools of tears in his wake as he fled from the ballroom, arms filled with clothing and rifles and swords.... and small statue of a marine... and paintings from the walls.

"I-I KNOW WHAT THIS LOOKS LIKE BUT IF YOU JUST LET ME GO I SWEAR I'LL PAY YOU BACK! I'M REALLY A GOOD GUY! PLEASE LET ME GOOOO-" 

*(frame freezes as the young blue-haired man's mouth is still wide open with his begging. The guards are hard on his trail.)* 

*Kali Raba
Thief Extraordinaire 
(Unwilling?) Leader of the 39 Swipers*​


----------



## InfIchi (May 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks-Ral*
> 
> Ral looked smiling at what Rex did, the guy was crazy and he knew it since the moment he joined the crew"Hey captain, I guess i could have helped ya with that"the red-haired pirate said before looking back at the town as well"I just wonder where did that asshole went...He ran in the middle of the fight!"he said still thinking that Helvin ran away when the truth was that he just incinerated him with his purple flame"Then what is our next destination? I heard the grand line had strong people!"the fruit user said excited...Being a pirate was awesome.




"We need to resupply before then, the anti pirate people took most of our food stores... we've got enough to last a day or two maybe...if we're careful with it. We're down to about half a barrel of gunpowder." "And the cola?" Alex looks down at a clipboard he'd been carrying. "We have about two bottles." Rex nods. "Well, we have plenty of alcohol right? I can last without cola for a day or two." Rex laughs. "We're completely out of any form of alcohol... they took all of it."

Rex stood silent for what felt like ages... Then he finally spoke. "YOU BASTARDS!!! YOU SONS OF BITCHES!! YOU TOOK MY MOST PRECIOUS CARGO!?!?!?!" Rex drops to his knees. "But... we have.... we have meat right?" He sniffles, wiping some tears from his eyes. "No meat, we only have vegetables and fruits left." 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Noitora (May 17, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Heth Town*

*Hornet Havoc*​
With Pierre and Katsuo left at the ship, Hornet did not doubt they would come into the town as well and seek the supplies he desired. Not to mention there was a sword smith in town which the demon cat would likely benefit from. It was great to have another bro aboard the Smiling Bear, but he would not finish there. After hearing how well Billy was progressing, and how quickly even after setting out to sea after his older brother it inspired Hornet to push forward himself. All these years he had been enjoying the wide range of company of islands he visited, never really acting like a pirate. Now he had been thrown into the mix of the pirate world even getting a bounty that almost touched the 20,000,000 mark. A large smile grew over the dark skinned Captains lips as both his hands clasped behind his head.
*“This is gonna be wild, yo.”*
The towns’ snow reached just above Hornets foot, causing him to walk with a bit more force than usual. Though his walk was odd in itself as he gazed around, his legs lifting ridiculously to high for normal walking. While his comrades focused on supplies he sought the man known as King Grabby Paws. The log pose he had taken so long ago was essential to his plot to grow further into the blue, and perhaps the mans’ navigating skills also would be of use. Though that was easier said than done for the man had no reason to come along with Hornet. Just then in the corner of his eye a large poster was pinned up on the wall beside an ally way. Hornet blinked behind his goggles before gasping out loud and throwing his arms back.
*“Rapping contest, Winner becomes the Greatest Rapper!?”* People who walked past glanced at the odd behaviour before quickly moving on to avoid the crazy mans madness.
*“This is gonna be my show, it ain’t gonna blow, no, no, no, fo sho’! My rappin’s gonna shake the WORLD! YEAH!”* The rapping Captain thrust his arm into the air while yelling, before dashing down the allyway. Across the road two men stood, their mouths dropped and eyes wide.
_“… He actually fell for it.” _They said in union. 

And so, the Captain of the Bro Pirates jogged down the dark ally with a large smile on his lips and his heart beating with excitement. He had completely forgotten his plan for his dream had come to his doorstep, time to become the greatest rapper in the world. At the end of the ally he saw a light beaming. It called for him to move forward to obtain his dream, it sang to him to perform his greatest. This was the moment all men dreamt for. Suddenly as he reached the end of the ally he burst into an open circle behind all the houses. Around him were a couple dozen men all wielding pipes and small knives, eying him with cocky expressions.
_“He’s here!”_ One of them bellowed out while he thrust his arm to the side. Hornet blinked in puzzlement as he stood there, totally thrown by whatever mess he had stumbled in. From above a group of men holding a net on each side flew down and surrounded the pirate, the net coming over him and slamming him into the ground. 
_“Ha! Now bundle him and tie him up!”_ The seemingly talkative one yelled. The group leapt from their positions and covered the man in a mass bundle under the net, all wielding ropes in an attempt to capture him. Sweat drops trickled over their faces as the mountain of men began to rumble followed by the sky raining men as Hornet exploded free from his entrapment, both arms in the air and a roar escaping his lips. The talkative member of the enemy blinked in shock as his men were overpowered. Hornet let out a deep breath and looked around once more, his face trying to understand the situation.
*“Wait a minute… this isn’t a rapping contest!” *The men fell to the sides in shock.
_“You only just figured this out!?”_ Hornet curved one his brows upwards and cracked his knuckles. The mens’ eyes widened with fear as he took a step forward, throwing their arms back and opening their mouths wide.
*“I don’t like being tricked, you know!” *


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

"I'm booooooooored," Kent moaned, looking forlornly around his ship. "There's nothing to do here."

They had been sailing for a few weeks now, and Kent was thoroughly out of things to do. "Alexis, are we there yet?"

"Almost," the red haired navigator replied. "According to this map, we're heading towards Mist island."

"Mist island?" Kent asked, rubbing his chin. "I wonder if there's mist there."

"Probably."

"Well whatever. It shall make a fine addition to my kingdom!" Kent declared. 

"Unless someone else already claimed it," Alexis teased.

Kent laughed. "Don't be silly," he said, walking across the deck on his hands. "Two people carving out kingdoms who just happen to land on the same unclaimed island at the exact same time?" he chuckled again. "Don't be ridiculous. Next thing I know you're gonna be telling me this guy speaks with read text and uses Rokushiki and has a red haired female navigator."

*World Pirates*

Kaya sneezed. "Ugh. Now I'm sneezing. I think this air is getting to me," she said, shaking her head. She was currently in the air, looking for the rest of her crewmates, and though it was difficult with all this smog, somehow she was making do.

_I really am much stronger than before..._ She thought to herself. _Just being around Duke-sama has made me stronger. Maybe I'm not so useless after all..._

At about that point, her injured wing twinged painfully and she cried out, dropping from the sky like a rock. She hit the ground with a thud, and when she opened her eyes, Duke was standing above her. "Duke-sama!" She shouted, struggling to her feet, a blush spreading over her face. "Uh, Captain. I'm glad to see you're alive. I mean, of course you're alive. Heh." She smiled awkwardly. "Have you seen the others?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis...*
Hawkins followed along with the other Phoenix Pirates, awe struck by the wonders of the underwater city of legend. He bristled uncomfortably at the curious glances from the residents of the city. Being a man on the run had taught him to keep a low profile, but that was kind of tough to do when you were in this crew it seemed. 

Suddenly Hawkins felt that familiar jolt run down his spine, the reaction he got every time a devil fruit power flickered into the range of his devil fruit sense. Hawkins turned about, trying to find the exact location. As Sandrei declared he would go and look for Rose, Hawkins shook his head. 

"I don't think that'll be necessary," Hawkins replied.  

Two lumbering fishman guards appeared down the street, carrying an indignant Rose by both her arms. The young pirate captain kept her arms and feet crossed in defiance, pouting visibly at the rude treatment she had received. All she did was break a wall and almost flood part of the city. She didn't really see what the big deal was. "Why can't I go back on the submarine and crash through the wall again?" she asked the guards. 

"Destroying public property is against the law," replied the guard to her left, a burly type fishman. 

"Well if it's public then that means anyone can use it right?" 
_
"Not to destroy it."_ 

"Laws suck..." 

Rose's eyes lit up as she caught sight of her crew. "Hey those are my crewmates!" she exclaimed. With a sudden swing of her arms she sent both fishmen stumbling backwards. Rose ran towards them, a broad smile on her face. Her smile got even wider when she saw the restaurant. 

"Uh...are you okay?" Hawkins asked her, staring warily at the two fishmen guards who strode towards them. 

"I'm good, I just met the king..he's like ginormous, but he's a real grump too. He wouldn't even let me roll around in his palace."  Rose shot a thumb to the two approaching guards. "Those guys are no fun either." 

The guards walked up to Sandrei, who they naturally assumed was the leader of the crew. The flounder type guard gestured at Rose with the tip of a silver trident, and then back at Sandrei. "This girl caused quite a bit of trouble. Lucky for you, the king deemed her to be harmless and incompetent."

"Hey I'm not harmless, or incontinent!"  Rose interjected. 

Hawkins facepalmed. 

The fishman rolled his eyes and continued: "In the future I would suggest that you keep your human pets in line. We'll be watching you," he told Sandrei in a serious tone. The guards face said it all. Why a fishman would be consorting with such low class humans was beyond him.


----------



## Noitora (May 18, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis*

*Sandrei*​
As Rose was carried in the distance Sandrei stopped in his tracks and curbed a brow upwards in a hint of amusement as she was brought over. He firmly crossed his arms and watched, this was the Captain of the Phoenix Pirates. Seemingly like such an innocent ditzy girl yet with the power to bring people together like nothing he had seen, as well as a fighting prowess even he would hate to fight. This was the future of the sea and that was the most frightening thing anyone would imagine. 

Expectedly once she caught sight of her crew Rose bustled out of the arms of the guards carrying her and ran over with a large grin on her features. She spoke about the palace and the king, though the good nature of the conversation was soon sullied by the grumpy guards who strode behind her and faced up with the Shark Fishman. Sandrei kept his arms firmly crossed and his back straightened as he stared at both guards who attempted to scold him for the actions of the humans. Of course his glare accompanied by a smirk in the corner of his lips did not shake them either, their confidence matched his own. Though something stuck in his mind, their complete distaste for humans; it seemed they saw them as slaves and pets here. The sharks? smirk grew as he remained silent. With the crew back together Sandrei turned to them all with his arms still crossed, his attention mainly on Rose. His smirk had turned into a greeting smile towards the Phoenix Captain. His large blue hand slipped from his arm and patted her on the head, the guards watching with a hint of distaste.
?Was coming to look for you, seems like you had a pretty interesting time yourself.? He rolled his shoulders as he finished talking and turned away from the group once more and back to the guards.

Unimpressed by the passiveness and actions of the pirate Fishman the guards grunted and shook their heads as they turned away from the group, seemingly turning their stomachs at his friendliness to humans. However another guardsman was quick on the scene approaching the pair. Sandrei watched and listened in, the excessive guards at the Palace and not around town had caught his attention. If something was going on, it would probably have been best to move on as quickly as possible. 
?We?ve got to return the Palace, the ?Group? assigned by the King have arrived, their leader Humora is needing assistance in placing his men. We cannot let the meeting be interrupted.? The guards nodded and quickly moved off, not passing another look back at the humans and shark. It was lucky they did not at that time, for they would have seen the bulging vein in Sandreis? forehead, his brow heavy and sharp, his muscles tensed and hand tightened into a fist. That man was working alongside a King now; he had certainly grown in the sharks absence. 

?Humora?!?


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

Black Lotus Pirates-

"Oh? It's about time you two showed up." Nicholas had been walking through the woods for a little while when Jin and Jimmy came into view. "Whose fault is that!? You decide to blow up the entire base while we're still inside!?" Nicholas let out a chuckle. "I thought i was clear, the signal to run is when the fire goes off." "THAT WAS MORE THAN FIRE!" Jin shouts. "Yes, i guess a bit more than fire. There was some shrapnel too." Nicholas rubs his chin. 

"But more importantly, it's good that you both are still alive. There will only be more struggles in our future. I hope you're prepared for that." The three men march through the woods and near the center, Nicholas remembers what they had heard before. "The treasure." With a quick dash he heads for the tree. "It was here... somewhere..." He looks over the massive trunk, if this forest was made to protect this treasure. 

If this tree was the center of it... "Then, maybe." Nicholas's body transforms into his monstrous sized Elk form. "NNNGGGYAAAH!!!" Slamming his antlers into the tree's trunk, a Thunk could be heard. "It's hollow here... I was right!" Letting out a laugh, Nicholas continues his barrage on the trunk until it bursts open. 

This is quite the surprise.."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2011)

*Syren Island/The Woodpecker Pirates*
_20 years ago on Syren Island...
Joseph and his family stepped off the gangplank of their ship, weary from their journey. The trip from Water 7 had been a long one, but worth it in the end. Before them lay the sprawling docks of Syren Island. Joseph picked up his son and rested him over his massive right shoulder. "Take a look at those shipyards!" he exclaimed. While not as big as the shipyards of Galley La, the hustle and bustle of this place had it's own frenetic pace and energy. Joseph could already see the potential here, and a chance for a new life away from the corruptness of Mayor Froko and his cronies. Joseph turned towards his wife, Mary Catherine, already showing the signs of being with child. He kissed her on the cheek and rested his right palm on her stomach. "Does it feel like a boy? Another strong Roseo shipwright?" 

Mary Catherine smiled. "I'd prefer a girl this time around."  

"Is this our new home dad?" asked their son. 

Joseph nodded. "It is my boy. We're going to make the greatest ships the world has ever seen. Just you wait, this place will surpass even Water 7!"_

_Right now..._
It was an early morning for Joseph after the previous night's party. He had been summoned for an important meeting at City Hall. Joseph sat before the city council, in the central meeting hall. He kept his cannon like arms crossed, and a look of disdain on his face. Some of the very same people who sat before him, were also the ones who propped up that goon Sully. Though in most cases they were unaware of Sully's schemes, and Joseph of course was willing to live and let live. The police chief was the first to speak up. The embarrassment on his face was very evident. "We're awfully sorry for what happened Joe," he said. 

"You mean for locking me up, and then accusing my daughter and her friends of theft?" Joseph retorted. "You're lucky I went along peacefully." 

"Will you accept our apology?" the police chief asked. 

Joseph nodded. "Aye. I know you were only doing your job." He rose from his seat and gestured at the door. "So will that be all? My daughter is waiting outside, and I've got business to take care of at the shipyard."  The police chief turned towards the other council members. Slowly a collection of grins began to form. "There is one more thing Joe." 

Joseph strode down the wide marble steps of City Hall. Jessie was waiting for him. She smiled hopefully as he approached. "How'd it go?" she asked. 

"They asked me to be Mayor..." Joseph replied in a dumbfounded voice.  

"WHAT?!" 

Jessie leaped into his arms and hugged him tightly. "That's so awesome dad!" Jessie suddenly retracted herself him his embrace, and looked up at him uncertainly. She knew how stubborn her father could be. "You *did* accept right?" 

Joseph kept his poker face, and shrugged. 

"DAD!" 

"Yeah I did," he said with a sudden smile.

They made their way back to the shipyard, Jessie talking excitedly about what a great job that he would do as the new Mayor. "Everyone knows and respects you. Now we can finally get this island back on track!" She declared happily. Joseph narrowed his eyes at her use of the word we. "That dunderhead Billy and his friend will probably be leaving the island today," Joseph replied. 

Jessie's smile suddenly disappeared. She remained silent for several seconds, before speaking again. "Yeah I know..." 

Joseph caught the glimmer in her purple eyes, and smiled knowingly. "And they could certainly use a shipwright. Oda knows that crummy raft of theirs won't get them very far..." he said. Jessie didn't respond. Joseph sighed and decided to just put it out in the open. "Oh c'mon Jessie, you know you want to join them!"

"But you need me here!" 

"Your brother and I have got things covered here. Contrary to popular belief this family did manage to get along before the arrival of little miss Jessie Roseo."  

Jessie's shoulders visibly deflated. "But..."

"But nothing. Make your decision Jessie, and make sure that it's one you can live with." Joseph pulled ahead of his daughter, leaving her to ponder what kind of life she wanted for herself.


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"East Blue" Spring Break Island
> 
> "Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
> Kamogawa laughed at the man's obliviousness, he was a retired marine damn it. For 20 years now actually, maybe this guy was psychic and saw stuff that Kamogawa couldn't. Maybe he had a nose for Marines and their Justice. Or he just took a wild guess. Kamogawa cared little for it, he was here to whip Pattaya into shape so he really let Maiko run of and continued to ride his big boar after Pattaya, who stopped as he saw Jinto get pushed to the ground.
> ...



"I hope you don't mind if i take this fight away from here. I don't like being surrounded by marines. Makes me feel uncomfortable." Maiko smirked. "Come on Jinto!" Dashing off towards the beach, that wasn't going to help him. Jinto quickly gave pursuit, running away from Pattaya and his teacher, He didn't want to leave Pattaya alone, but this was something that required Jinto be alone.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 18, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Coral Archipelago...*
Lysander sat at the head of a grand dinner table, located within a lavish chamber composed of rare multi colored coral, which glittered with a rainbow like hue. All the best food and wine that the island had to offer was heaped upon the table. Servants ran in and out, catering to Lysander's every whim. 

Menjivar entered the chamber, carrying a serving tray. He was pleased to see his lordship having such a wonderful time. _Enjoy it you bastard, for soon you shall be dead! _ Menjivar thought to himself. The thought brought an eveen wider smile to his face. As he made his way towards Lysander, he glanced skeptically at the two robed guardians, standing like watchful sentinels in the corner of the room. Menjivar bowed low before the word noble and presented him with a glass of sparkling wine. 

_An hour ago..._
Menjivar uncorked the wine bottle and poured in a fine blue powder. It was a rare poison, drawn from the horn of the Basilisk Lord Sea King. One speck of the stuff was enough to cause a man to die outright, in a frenzy of excruciating pain and agony. Menjivar, ever the meticulous one, decided to put in ten times the standard amount.  

"Bottom's up my lord..." the fishman muttered. 

_Right now..._
Menjivar raised a glass of wine, which of course was untainted. "A toast to our glorious beacon of light. His lordship Lysander Sa'lis. May he forever reign in peace and prosperity within the halls of the holy city!" Menjivar poured a second glass for Lysander, from the poisoned bottle. He offered the glass to Lysander, a wide grin on his face.

_Elsewhere..._
Amelia Armstrong sat outside the door to Lady Amaryllis' room, pulling sentry duty for the gravely wounded mermaid. She could hear the sounds of laughter and music coming from down the hall, where Lysander was "Commanding the rear guard". Prince was also supposed to be pulling sentry duty with her, but she had no idea where he was. The eccentric Marine had mentioned something about free food and booze, and then simply wandered away. 

Amelia sighed and glanced at her watch. Garrick and his men should be reaching the Red Dawn base right about now. She wanted nothing more then to be there, but her request had been rebuffed by the commander. "Damn you Garrick," she muttered under breath. Amelia stood up to stretch her legs. She didn't notice the two shadowy figures observing from the tiny porthole shaped window across the hall.


----------



## Eternity (May 18, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Now then, what to do?" she said, biting her lower lip. Then her eyes widened, and she smiled. "Hold on, that head looks like its inflamed. Which means..." She started rushing towards the big monster, ducking and jumping to avoid the next few attacks, before she took a leap. With the monsters head in front of her, she struck. *"Mole Vision!"* As her finger hit, the monster screamed out in pain. The sound was enough to shoot her across the room, crashing into the now closed door.
> 
> "Shit. Ok, good idea, just badly done.." she got up straight away, throwing herself away from the raging monster.
> 
> ...



_10 years ago, East Blue ~

"Baka! You baka brother!" Sento yelled. One of her older brothers where sitting on top of her, dangeling a big spit ball over her face. Sento was thrashing around without any luck. "I will kill you!"

"Give it up sis. Just say the magic words." His voice was calm, and he was smiling warmly at her. 

"Never! Evil baka monster jurk!" Her teeth snapped towards her brothers face, but not even getting close. "Just say it sis." he said teasingly, kissing her forehead, enraging her even further. "BAKA BROTHER!!" She was screaming now, tears starting to form on the corners of her eyes.

"You have to give up. You can't beat me." his tone wasn't mean, it was sinciere. Almost like he was teaching her something. "I wil never give up!" she yelled, spitting straight onto his face. This made him loosen his grip.
She used that tiny window of oportunity to twist herself wildly, toppeling her brother off her body. "FREE AT LAST!" she yelled out, hands up in the air. 

_Present Time

"Never again.." she said to herself, standing in front of the giant monstrosity. The air around her suddenly shifted, and she started running towards the beast.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 18, 2011)

*Black Lotus Pirates*

As Jin and Jimmy arrived Wonka's eyes were still bulging out of his head. He had his gummy arms wrapped around the martial artists legs and had been dragged all the way out of the exploding building, "Y-you guys blew it up? B-but me and Jinny we were-"

But he was ignored as they headed off in search of the treasure, "Will you let go!" he shouts, slamming his foot into Wonka's face, freeing him from his grip, "And stop calling me Jinny!"

Jimmy quickly stumbled onto his feet and chased after the group, "Wait up guys!" he thought they were just going to the marine base to make up a few meals, not blow the thing off the damn map! The Candy Man knew that he wouldn't last long with these guys, but he'd stick with them until they got out of the forest, "Shame, I sorta' like these guys...But my inner monologue is telling me that I should leave..."

"What're you blabbering about?" Jimmy lets off a large grin, "Oh nothing my good friend!" he shouts, finally catching up to the pirates. 

*With Rush*

Marines swarmed the area but after hearing the announcement Rush knew what he had to do. He twisted through the crowds, sweeping a groups legs before kicking away their downed bodies one by one. 

He continued forward until he spotted the gate up ahead, "That's where Duke said to meet, just beyond white road," he takes another look, "Wait, that's no white road..."

In actuality it is a huge group of marines, armed with blades and rifles, "Fire!" Rush grits his teeth as the wave of bullets come at him, "Damn," but suddenly everything slows down. He sees the bullets' paths before they are even fired.

With a few well timed side steps he avoids the first round of fire, "Swordsmen!" the platoon commander shouts, ordering the melee specializing marines into the fray, "Now that's more like it."

*"Bunny Barrage!"* he unleashes a wave of punches, creating a path for himself. He pauses for a moment as the remaining marines surround him.

"Guess I'll have to use _that_..." he takes a deep breath before spinning around, *"Carrot Twister!"* like a white tornado he tears through the ground, taking out every marine he comes into contact with until the floor is covered in their unconscious bodies.

"Finally!" he dashes towards the gate and spots Duke, Kaya, and Shishi "This doesn't mean you won the race Duke..."

*Drake vs Frankie*

"You no go up!" Frankie shouts while charging head first at Drake. With a little burst of yellow aura he propels himself over the charging monster, "Scarlet..." he says from above, building up red energy around his fist, *"Shot!"*

The blast shoots like a bullet and slams right into the green mutant, "I told you," he says, landing beside him, ducking under an attempted attack by Frankie before placing his hand on the mutant's chest. His hand begins to glow purple, "I don't have time for this!"

His hand explodes with purple aura, the force sending Frankie back. The durable creature rises yet again, "Gah, you just won't stay down..." he cocks his red glowing fist back, prepared to end it but suddenly he feels something wrap around his arm, "What the!"

Drake turns to see a 7 foot tall green monster, it has no face, just a mouth with an elongated tongue stretched out and wrapped around Drake's arm, "This thing's your tongue?!"

"Indeed...You've got quite the interesting taste to you," Drake eyes the monster warily, "How do you talk with your tongue out like this...?"

"That's no concern of yours!" he shouts, pulling in the captain, releasing his grip and causing him to the crash into the wall.

"Shita! Little human mine! Go get your own!" Frankie barks, "Yeah, because you clearly have everything under control..." the new mutant says in a whispering voice, "I was just bout to plan comeback! Watch back and sit!"

"You mean sit back and watch...You can't even form sentences let alone an attack strategy..." as the two argue two red blasts come at each of them, but they just manage to avoid them, "Two of you? That's fine, but lets do this now. I don't have all day."


----------



## Eternity (May 18, 2011)

Eternity said:


> _10 years ago, East Blue ~
> 
> "Baka! You baka brother!" Sento yelled. One of her older brothers where sitting on top of her, dangeling a big spit ball over her face. Sento was thrashing around without any luck. "I will kill you!"
> 
> ...



With a great big leap, Sento pulled back her foot.* "Kangaroo Kick!"* The big, towering monster fell over in pain, screaming. "Bad girl! Bad girl make Rappa Rappa ouch!" it shouted, before it stood back up again. "Persistant little rascal aint'cha?" she said, backing off as the giant stood up.

"I not little, I big!" the beast shouted back, getting another eye-roll from Sento. Then, just at Sento was about to attack again, Rappa Rappa managed to get a lucky shot in with his mace, sending Sento through the door, back into the area where the crew was.

The monster followed her, but didn't notice the rest of the crew at all. Sento turned to the others, smiled and said "Im fine, im fine. I got this."

The Nirra and the others raised an eyebrow and looking at each other.

"Really, I can ha-" She was cut off as the mace almost hit her head.


----------



## InfIchi (May 18, 2011)

The Black Lotus Pirates-

The crew, finally united upon the Black Lotus Ship make an interesting discovery. "Who are you?" Nicholas asks, the purple haired woman before him was a bit of an odd discovery... "I'm Haru, It's a pleasure to meet you.. Captain i presume?" Nicholas nods. "Aye, along with Takeshi as a captain as well. Jin is our first mate, Marco our swordsman, Melayne our doctor, and this man is our chef." Nicholas lifts Jimmy up by the collar. "And he'll never betray us by leaving would he?" Nicholas smiles. 

"Oh, it's not nice to torture the young man." Haru smirks just a little. "Please, would you allow me to travel aboard your vessel, I'm in need of aid..."  Nicholas rubbed his chin. "Hmm, I'd have to ask what you would bring to the table. We can ferry you to your next destination, but we would request something in return." Haru nodded. "My destination is the grand line. My skills, Navigation." Nicholas smirks. "Interesting, do you have any experience in battle?" Haru shook her head. "I am not versed in the ways of battle... I prefer to sit on the sidelines." "Very well. That'll be good enough, if you can navigate us to your destination, then i am sure we can find one better suited for battle when we arrive."

Haru extends her hand and the deal is made. "Welcome to the Black Lotus Pirates Haru."


----------



## Zoidberg (May 18, 2011)

The day was a disappointing one for Decapita. She really wanted to get a sample of the Glitter Spire's wall. It looked highly unusual to her, in that it didn't look very stone-like. Sure it was shiny and felt like marble, but there was something disturbingly organic about them. 

She was at the first floor of the hotel, counting her berri before paying for Valtameri and his sister's rooms. She'd invited the two to join them for a while, even if Rek wouldn't approve. 

"Here you gooo. 500 berri!" She gave the manager the money. Decapita spun around and walked back to her room when she saw something shiny on the stairs.

"This looks just like the wall in the spire." She bent down and tried to pick it up. Strangely, it was stuck on the stairs. Decapita wasn't strong enough to pull it off, but she could do something else. 
"
"OOORBIT HOOOVER." Decapita floated up in the air, along with the pictures on the wall and the stone. She noticed that the stone was much, much bigger than she initially thought. And that it was stuck to a shiny worm. 

"SCREE!" The worm screamed before tackling Decapita mid-air.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice/Coral Archipelago...*
> Lysander sat at the head of a grand dinner table, located within a lavish chamber composed of rare multi colored coral, which glittered with a rainbow like hue. All the best food and wine that the island had to offer was heaped upon the table. Servants ran in and out, catering to Lysander's every whim.
> 
> Menjivar entered the chamber, carrying a serving tray. He was pleased to see his lordship having such a wonderful time. _Enjoy it you bastard, for soon you shall be dead! _ Menjivar thought to himself. The thought brought an eveen wider smile to his face. As he made his way towards Lysander, he glanced skeptically at the two robed guardians, standing like watchful sentinels in the corner of the room. Menjivar bowed low before the word noble and presented him with a glass of sparkling wine.
> ...



Prince sauntered in with arms full of snacks and beet. He tipped his hat to Amelia. "M'lady," he said with a grin. "I brought snacks. And beer. Both so delicious in their own special ways," he said, sitting down with his back against the wall and cracking open a beer. Ice cold air burst from it in a satisfying little cloud, and Prince sighed contentedly as the alcohol began to work it's way to his brain. "Nothing like the sound of dying brain cells," he said to himself, grabbing some pretzels. "Now all I need is a good coral-ball game on den-den vision and I am set for life." He looked over at Amelia and motioned to the wide array of snacks. "Want one?" He asked. "Oh, and ask if those guys over there are thirsty too," he said, waving his hand towards the shadowy figures in the window.


----------



## Eternity (May 19, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *With Rush*
> 
> Marines swarmed the area but after hearing the announcement Rush knew what he had to do. He twisted through the crowds, sweeping a groups legs before kicking away their downed bodies one by one.
> 
> ...


*
Art Jurei*

Art just finished painting the bay and the pirate ship, then laying them onto the ground, in case he needed them for a quick escape in the way back.

With his art suppiles packed, he heads deeper into the island. "This island has no colour. Maybe the pirates will be a better inspiration." Art said, talking like a poet.

After a few minutes, he arrives at a gate. 4 people standing there. As he comes close to them, he takes out his supplies, and starts painting them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 19, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks
> 
> Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
> Semmy heard Serena's question about where he had learned those techniques and he would give her an answer, just a little later though when she wasn't trying to take his head of. Using his newest attack, Rankyaku, to show that he too could use flashy moves the panda pirate saw that blond Marine do a handstand and send another wave of air into his attack. It was a potent attack as the two attacks crashed into each other and blinded both combatants for a few seconds. Semmy stood where he was, looking through his shades for Serena, waiting for the smoke to clear and see what would happen next.
> ...


Serena was shocked by Semmy's ability to take the power of her spinning torpedo kick, taking the impact head on. No one had ever managed such a feat before without getting their bones broken. She really shouldn't have been surprised though, under all that fur was a wall of compact muscle. This panda was really starting to get on her nerves. "I'm just getting started beast!" she cried.  

Serena pressed her assault, slamming her steel capped boots into Semmy's defense. She smiled as the panda grimaced visibly, seemingly overwhelmed by her barrage of attacks. She pictured all the innocent people that had suffered even worse pain at the hands of this beast, and his demonic master. Serena decided to go for the kill right there and then. She'd use Steel Leg. If the panda lived then he'd spend the rest of his miserable life in Impel Down, and if he died, well then no one was going to mourn the loss of a psychopathic panda, and the world would be just a little bit safer because of it.  

Serena paused for the briefest of seconds to activate her steel leg form. Suddenly Semmy shot out his furry arms out in a blur. _Dammit! _ He wrapped her up tightly in a bear hug, literally a bear hug, from a real live talking bear. Serena almost laughed at the irony, but could only gasp for air as Semmy tightened his grip around her waist. She didn't drop the cigarette from her mouth though. If she didn't figure out something quick, he'd snap her spine like a twig for sure. Kicks were no longer an option in the position. Her arms were free, but no way in hell would she throw a punch. Any self respecting master of Red Leg would just as soon die before committing such a sin. Serena stared at Semmy's furry face, noticing her distorted reflection in the rain soaked lenses of the his sunglasses. She wondered what his eyes looked like underneath. 

"Playing possum huh? I thought you were a panda?" Serena gasped. 

Before Semmy could answer, Serena grabbed at his sunglasses, and yanked  them away. She spit the lit cigarette, barely nothing more then a smoldering nub now, into his face, sending ashes and tiny embers flying all about his eyes. Semmy snarled as his vision was clouded. His grip around her waist tightened even further. Serena grimaced in pain. _Okay maybe that wasn't such a good idea. _ Without warning the panda spun her around. Serena's eyes went wide as the giant panda lifted her up into the air, and flung her backwards with tremdnoud velocity. _A suplex? You've got to be kidding me._ All she could do was close her eyes and brace for impact. 

The ground shattered around them as she went crashing headfirst. Semmy leaped back to his feet and observed Serena. The lady Marine lay still, in a crumpled heap of rain soaked debris. He spotted his sunglasses laying beside her, and grabbed them up. They weren't broken thankfully. Semmy crouched beside Serena to see if she was still alive, he couldn't quite tell at this angle. She certainly looked dead. 

"Steel Leg..." Serena murmured in a dazed voice, before spinning a kick at him. Serena's right steel capped boot slammed into his midsection, making a whooshing sound like a jet engine as it moved. The giant panda flew backwards and crashed through a nearby wall of a house. "How'd you like that you son of a bitch?" 

Serena clawed at the rain soaked ground, forcing her pain wracked body to rise. She was so unsteady however that she had to remain on one knee, before she could regain her equilibrium. Blood seeped from the back of her head, mixing in with the torrential downpour of rain from above. She looked up at the overcast sky and briefly wondered just what the hell kind of storm was coming. Serena shook her head, and turned her attention back to the giant Semmy shaped hole in the wall. She patiently waited for the panda to emerge, which he surely would of course. That last kick had been stronger then her others, but she didn't expect this panda to drop from just one. Serena tried to light another cigarette. Sadly she couldn't produce a flame from the lighter with all this rain. 

Serena flung the cigarette away and sighed. "I need to quit anyway..."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 19, 2011)

*The Battle rages on.....*
"Oh shit....." Lucio said audibly as the powerful beam shot towards him at an amazing speed. It appeared to extremely potent and dangerous seeing as though the very ground beneath the beam became seared. It was coming much too fast for Lucio to simply dodge it and the Lt. Commander was practically out of breath from using the "phase" technique in rapid succession like that. Though, it was his only choice at this point.

*"Phase!!!* Lucio said before holding his breath and becoming intangible. The beam flew right through his hollow body. The Lt. Commander could still feel the sheer energy that was channeled through the beam as it went through him. Lucio was now running out of oxygen and was at the brink of releasing his breath, but that would mean certain death. Dante took note of this and tried to make the beam last as long as possible.

Finally the beam came to an end and an exhausted Lucio was able to exhale. "BLARRRGGGHHH!!!!!" Lucio coughed up considerable amount of blood for holding his breath for so long.

_"GROOOOAR!!!"_ One of the hell hounds attacked Lucio and bit him on the shoulder. "You piece of shit!!!" Lucio exclaimed as he punched the dog, knocking it away. Soon, Lucio was fending off the rest of the hellish animals that the Doodoo King released.

*"Hell's Fury!"* Numerous geysers of fire erupted across the field while Lucio was busy fighting the hell beast. Things just became deathly for the Lt. Commander. On top of fighting off numerous hell beasts, he now had to dodge flame geysers.

Dante merely sat back and observed while he let his "minions" so to speak, do all the work. "I'm tired of this!" Lucio took _Ginbi_ and started slashing at the ground, kicking up dirt and lowering the accuracy on the field. Along with the downpour of rain, visibility was practically zero.

"You coward," Dante said as he decided to take to the skies. It'd be much easier to anticipate an attack while in the sky than on the ground. He'd be able to dodge it much easier.

*"Lunar Technique: Flying crescent blade!!!"* Several crescent-shaped slashes flew towards the devil king. Dante dodged the attacks accordingly, but he was now out of his element. Along with dodging the boomerang attacks, he had to try and steady himself against the strong winds.

One of the hell creatures that Dante released flew overhead while Dante dodged the slashes. The large flying creature then flew in towards its master. Dante paid it no attention seeing as though it's his creature.

Suddenly.....*"PHASE!!!!"* Lucio phased out of the belly of the creature right behind Dante. 

*"Lunar Technique: First quarter strike!!!"* Lucio slashed the devil king in the back, drawing blood. The problem now is, Lucio's free-falling towards the ground. 

*"You fool! DIE!"* Dante executed a perfect heel drop on Lucio's midsection, knocking him into the ground and creating a large crater.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 19, 2011)

*[Portside, South Blue]*​
Night has fallen on the small town of Portside, and for the sixth week running Marshall Law is in effect. Each night they, the Marines, scour the city hoping to turn the predator that stalked their city into the prey. But in this six week nightmare not the first clue has arisen. Not one body found. Marine HQ refuses to send more resources to such a small post when all the evidence points to desertion by green recruits. With no other option, the Lieutenant has his men working twelve hour shifts. But with dwindling man power all he can do is hope and pray.

?I think the Lt. is off his rocker.? A Marine grunts in annoyance as he and his partner walks down a cobblestone street. ?You need to shut up Jones, and keep a sharp eye out.? A more feminine voice says as they walk along. ?And why is that? The Lt. started us out on ten hour shifts and now we?re up to twelve. HQ is right. The missing men are just deserters.? Jones replies.  The female marine stops causing Jones to stop as well. ?Where is the proof?? she asks angrily. ?Deserters don?t just disappear.? She says as she pulls up close to Jones looking the taller man in the eyes. ?Easy Jess, I?m not the enemy.? Jones replies holding both arms up defensively. Jessie glares as she drops back down to the flat of her feet. ?And furthermore..?    <CLANK ~ Rustle?CRASH!> ?What was that?!? Jones shouts cutting his partner off shouldering his rifle while spinning around. ?Came from that alley..? he mutters as he begins to walk toward the darkness.

?Jones! Jones!? she shouts in a hushed tone, but he didn?t listen. ?We?re not to engage, we?re to report IN!? she adds in urgency. ?It?s probably an alley cat.? Jones replies while Jessie pulls out a baby Den Den Mushi. But looking back up, she sees that Jones has already vanished into the alleyway. ?Dammit.? She snaps pocketing the creature before running off after him. ?You?re going to be the death of me.? She murmurs as she vanishes into the blackness of the alley.  <clink?pop..whirl>  A small gray blur rushes by Jessie?s legs as she turns, nothing.  ?Jones, I don?t see anything.? She says turning to follow her partner. ?Give me a minute.? He replies lowly as he inches along.  ?..heh..heh..heh..? A small voice chuckles. In a gray blur the small figure darts back across the alley way, in the darkness a small glint of silver cuts through the air just before a crimson mist of spray paints it. The Achilles tendon in her left foot is severed; she screams as she falls alerting Jones who quickly turns to see what is going on. 

Seeing his partner is down he moves to close the distance, but out of the darkness two hands reach, one wraps around his waist as the other clamps on his mouth, a rag overlaps his nose and mouth. He fades as his world becomes a swirling mass.  He falls unconscious hearing his partner scream one last time?

Hours Later​
~Drip, drip, drip~ 
?Uhhhhhhhh?? Jones moans as his head pounds like a bass drum.  But when he reaches to nurse the headache he finds that is restrained. ?What the hell?!? he shouts as he tries to break free.  ?Oh, yer awake areya Mate?? a voice trails from the darkness. Jones snaps to and looks around, ?Show yourself coward!? Jones says as he fights his restraints.  ?Now why would I be going about doin? that?? the voice asks trailing from the other side of the room.  ?Sides, we?ll ?ave time to bond properly in ah bit.? the voice adds as rustling can be herd in the background. That is when the realization hits, ?Where is Jessie?? he asks.   ?Oh the sweet young lass, lets jus? say she?s be in a better place.? the voice chuckles as the sound of a button being clicked echoes. Flames light up and run the length of a table beside Jones. Jones eyes widen as he looks over. All that lay on the table was a mangled mess of blood and sinew, only her face was recognizable and it was twisted in pain and fear. ?M..monster.? Jones struggles to say.  ?Wish I could take credit mate, but that be mah lil? buddies handy work.? the voice replies as the sound of scraping can be hear.  ?Ohww, heh..? comes from the ground just before a small grey body explodes from the darkness.

With a thud it lands on Jones? chest. Sharp teeth clang together as four clawed hands snap in front of Jones? eyes. From behind the bladed claws four glowing blue eyes shine through the darkness.  ?είναι εμείs πρόκειται να κάνω με έναs?? the creature says rapidly. ?Your friend I presume.? Jones says in annoyance as he bobs his head around.  ?Aye, that is unit 4D-4? the voice in the darkness replies gruffly.  ?Ohhhhh? όνομα? F.R.E.N.Z.Y.? the contraption replies hastily as it hops up and down.  ?I dennea think he?d care to kno? yer name Frenzy, specially where he is going.? the voice says.  ? Oh, heh ? heh ? heh?? the creature says as it turns back around. The two longer hands grab Jones by the jaws and pulls his head toward him as if studying.  ?Nighty, night.? the voice trials as two needles extend from Frenzy?s lower arms, before the Marine could react the needles are rammed into his throat. Moments later his world blurs as it fades into colors.

Hours Later​
 ?Wakey, wakey mate.? that voice commands drawing Jones back to consciousness. His eyes finally fall on his assailant. His eyes widen and he tries to speak, but cannot. Tries to move, but cannot.  ?Yer eyes say it all, YOU!? the man chuckles. Jones tries to move again, but his body won?t respond.  ?Oh, feisty eh, try as you might, the poison 4D-4 injected you with has a vocal relaxant, as well as cuts your manual motor functions.? the man chuckles as he slaps Jones? face. ?Lucky you feel everthin? though.? The man adds as he pulls himself to his feet. Behind him Frenzy drops a metallic cross. The man pulls a wicked smile as he pulls three wicked spikes from his side pouch. His platinum eye shines in the darkness.  ?Hammer?? the small mechanical creature jeers as he holds up a hammer to his master.  ?Religious Mate?? the man asks cynically as the smile drops. Grabbing Jones the man easily drags his form to the metal cross,  ?This is usually done in two steps mate, but I be strong enough to do it in one. Time for me to employee my captain?s favorite form of torture.? 

Jones feels a pressure on his chest as the mechanical monster holds his limp body in place.  On his left Jones sees the first of the two nails moved into place over his wrist. As the hammer is drawn back Jones holds his breath. *CLANG* Blood flows from his wrist as he tries to screams loudly. *CLANG* the second heavy blows drives the nail completely through Jones? wrist and onto the metal. He tried to scream again as he allows his head to bounce off the cross. *CLANG* Jones tries to scream a third time as the vibration off the blow courses though his body causing more blood to flow as the nail slides through his wrist. *CLANG* the first nail is driven. 

 ?One down. Two to go.? the man whispers as he moves to Jones? other arm. *CLANG/Thud* the sound of the nail hitting the metal can be heard as Jones? face twist in pain as he tries to screams again. *CLANG* Metal burrs tearing more flesh causing Jones to wheeze again as he allows his head to drop back to the cross. *CLANG* The second nail is driven and Jones is given a short reprieve But soon the man and his pet are at it again. Jones grunts in pain as the whole cross is lifted and pounded into place, with each spike his whole body reverberates in pain.

Frenzy bows Jones? feet up as the last nail is moved into place. Jones goes though the motion of screaming again as another blow rains down on the nail. Soon the deed is done as Jones? crucifixion is now set in its final stages. ?Finish it.? the man barks setting his little creation into motion. With two horrendous slams Frenzy breaks his legs just below the knees.  ?Ya won?t be able to breathe on yer own, yer buddies should find ya in th? morning Mate, cheers.? The man says as he places an eye patch over his platinum eye. Then shoving his hands back in his pockets he walks away _ The black smith..?_ Jones thinks as the last miserable moments of his life slowly tick away.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 19, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Fan out and look for the guy in charge. Take care of any monsters you see," he nods to Van as he runs up ahead, "I'm gona' head for the top,"



*Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*

"Yeah!"he said answering Drake?s orders and then started to run as the other members of the crew moved in their own ways. His gun, Hades, already in his hand and full loaded, hopefully whatever he were to find ahead would be entertaining. He kept running along the weird hall with his guard up; by the look of the elephant-like creature of before these monsters were really something though probably there were some weak ones as well...He would be happy to find a strong one this time.

Step...Step...Step...the sound of the steps of something apparently big coming from the front towards Beelze could be heard by the gunner?s ears, the sound of a strange voice hoarsely speaking non-senses that Van could not understand at all. Cautiously the sniper of the Atlas pirates walked a little more but"Away..."was what Van heard before he instinctively ducked, then a big ball of hair passed at a great speed just above his head destroying part of a wall"Oh shit, i was almost killed by..."he looked back to see whatever destroyed the wall"A hair ball?"he said confused though he didn?t have time to think about it anymore, jumping aside he dodged a new ball and then he was able to clearly see the creature in front of him, it was something like a combination between Big foot and a mass of snot, or maybe a bald old man, anyway the monster was clearly taller than him and by the expression in it?s face it was not happy"you...die"the monster said and then attacked Van.


----------



## MrChubz (May 20, 2011)

It was only six hours since the new Do-gooders set sail from their home island. They received news that the old crew of Do-gooders had been wiped out by a group of punks shortly after they had entered the New World. The news was shocking, but as per town rules a new group had to form and set sail ASAP. The current group were already tight and the leader was able to ally his friends and have them set out to be the new force for justice on the grandline.

Clark jumped high out of the water, holding a seaking as big as the Do-gooder's ship by the tail. He had spent the last few minutes wrestling it but now it was over. The seaking's girlfriend didn't think so though. It jumped out of the water in an effort to save her boyfriend. Clark just used the seaking he was holding to slap the attacking  away.
Florian! Clark shouted. A swordsman jumped out and cut the seaking into grill-ready sized pieces. The two Do-gooders landed on the deck of the ship. Clark was soaking wet but Florian didn't have a drop on him. They turned to each other and shook hands. Then the pieces of the seaking finally fell onto the deck.
That was quite the scene! Comanche who was watching complimented, Style like that doesn't happen every day, He smiled as he said that.
It's most important that I helped my brother out. Style wasn't the goal, Florian said.
Hey as long as we're a good team style is going to happen naturally when we work together, Clark said. He put his hand on Florian's shoulder.

Brom walked out onto the deck. Ah food. Dig in brothers! Brom said, picking up a raw piece of the seaking.
Wait! At least allow my to prepare it first. It'll taste much better and it will be better for you, Florian said.
Brom let out a hardy laugh, If you say so. I think it's best in my belly! It doesn't matter how it gets there.
Brom, you missed quite the show. Where were you? Comanche asked.
I was scrubbing down the ship and making sure our equipment was working properly, that's where. I need to work for my appetite. Brom explained.
That's the kind of hard work we'll be needing. Keep it up Brom, Clark said to Brom with a smile.

The four noticed a shadow come from no where. It was rapidly getting larger and darker. They looked up and noticed that the seaking Clark slapped away earlier was about to land on their ship and sink them. Comanche and Brom both took action. They jumped up to the seaking. Comanche sliced it in half vertically and Brom sliced it in half horizontally. Not even a drop of blood landed on the ship. Just then someone else climbed onto the deck from the ocean.
I was going for a relaxing swim in the ocean. Suddenly a seaking was about to land on me and almost crushed me. I only meant to deflect it but I ended up sending it flying back, Uncle explained, Hey, how did all of this meat get on the deck of the ship? The other four laughed. They were off to a good start.


----------



## Noitora (May 20, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines - Coral Archipelago*

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
The dashing handsome well groomed marine officer sat in a relaxing manner at the head o table surrounded by fine foods yet surprisingly not much to drink. His alluring pale blue gaze lingered over the nearby as his mind drifted upon the marines that had remained with him. Amelia Armstrong, the Fleet Admirals daughter whom had joined him upon his vessel on the journey here. The other he had forgotten, likely because he did not deem him beautiful enough to remember or more likely he was so focused on the beauty that he had not noticed anything else around him. That was not his only defense however, the two looming figures in white still remained near ever watchful. They seemed to have some power but they were as odd as they come, motionless in the corners of the hall with their faces hidden by white hoods. Lysander let out a small sigh, 

  For now he would do his best to enjoy commanding the Extreme Rear Guard. Servants rushed about at his every whim carrying trays of their finest foods doing their very best to service the Saint as well as they possibly could. He may have been wearing a marine uniform but his rights as a World Noble still applied, and they all knew very well what a displeased World Noble could bring down on them. Luckily Lysander was not the type to bring down World Government ?Justice? on those whom did not truly deserve it. Was an odd member of the World Nobles, it had been known from the day he took a liking to the marines but such blood would always run in his veins. 

By now Garrick would have reached the Red Dawn base which meant the Extreme Rear Guard would need preparation. Before the blonde marine could rise however he noticed Menjivar, the strange Fishman from before, re-enter the room with wine. Finally some drink had actually made its? way to the table. 
?A drink before I perform my duties then.? He said with a dash smile as he took the glass of wine, being careful not to touch the disgusting Fishman as it was passed to him. While he would not overact simply from their presence it did not mean he had any kind of liking for them. After Menjivar proposed a toast the marine officer smiled in his arrogant and curtly way before raising his glass towards his lips. Just before the liquid passed to his mouth he stopped and lowered it again.
?I wonder? Commander Garrick will be acquiring much glory on his mission. Perhaps the reports shall he modified slightly? hm. Though there will be other missions. I doubt a Fishman like yourself could understand a mans heart for progression and greatness.? He said idly as he rotated the glass in his hand, the liquid swirling. Again he raised the glass, stopping midway for a second time and lowering it.
?Admiral Sa?lis, one day. I assure you. My greatness shall far surpass any that have come before me.? His slender hands twirled the glass more so as he gazed into the spiraling wine.
?All in my path will be crushed under my heel.?


----------



## Noitora (May 20, 2011)

Hiruma said:


> _"It's been quite awhile since I've seen such a straightforward person. It's almost refreshing, in a sense,"_ Fluck thought to himself as he looked at the knight before him.
> 
> "Hextor Braska, was it?" Fluck asked. "I apologize for not revealing my identity to you earlier, but it wasn't something that I can do casually. Similarly, the test was necessary - I need to make sure that I'm recruiting the right people. I am glad to see you have such resolve, however," he said.
> 
> ...





*The Revolutionary Knight ~ Jaya Island, The Jungle*

*Braska Hextor*​
And so he had succeeded. After Fluck explained himself, Braska knelt slightly catching his breath. Forcing himself so hard had taken a lot out of him, though he had little time to recover after being washed up on the shore, it was still an exceedingly difficult task. This man opened the door to his salvation, to his redemption and his revenge. All these things were linked with eachother and his life would revolve around them all. He would never forgive himself for the death of Rynia, as much as she said he had no choice and forgave him. It was simply he would not accept. Revenge was the first step on his agenda, Zarick Ganon.

Braska understood the reasoning behind Flucks test, there would have been countless spies with the intention of learning more about the revolutionaries but none would have the resolve of a man truly desiring admittance. This is what that test proved, Will power and resolve. That was how Braska saw it in any case. For now he would serve the Revolutionaries in their quest to free the World from the World Governments? monstrous hand. Once he defeated Zarick Ganon he expected to die, by the off chance however he should live his life would then be completely to their cause. That would be his redemption after completing revenge. 

The knight walked alongside the Revolutionary leader, his walk strong and proud, as the lion he was.
*?Thank you, Sir. I shall serve to the best of my ability until my last breath.? *He stated in that royal and honest manner of this. This truly was a man incapable of lying. Before they reached their location, wherever it may have been Braska lowered his head slightly as he could no longer hold it in.
*?I wish? to ask something of you. There is a man, part of the Marines. Zarick Ganon. I wondered if you or the Revolutionaries had any information on him? He has wronged my family and my country beyond description and it is mu duty to have my blade find him and challenge him.?* He said with a heavy heart. Braska was a straight forward man, a no nonsense man. Zarick was his enemy through and through. No matter who he was, who high in command he was, how strong he was that Knight had to find a way to defeat him.

No matter what?


----------



## Noitora (May 20, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates *

*Melayne Syther*​
The doctor was once again upon the ship after being assisted by an unknown female. She usually would not have broken through the wall doors so readily but with Takashis? life in the balance time was not something she could have afforded to lose. In any case most things seemed to turn out for the better with Takashi lying upon the table in the doctors? office and Melayne calmly tending to the wounds that covered his form. His wounds were certainly dreadful; he would need to rest for a good long time before he could fight at full strength again. Whatever enemy they face must have been a strong one to do so much damage. Her wounds paled in comparison, though she was lucky to fight a man who underestimated her so badly as well as gave her so many openings. 

Melayne rose from her seat after running her gaze over the bandaged Takashis? form. With the sounds of the rest of the crew bellowing from the deck the doctor slipped out of her newly acquired office and settled her attention on the collection present. 
?The other Captain will be fine with rest. If he pushes himself too much too soon he?ll damage his body further?? She said while cleaning blood off her hands with a towel. A small smile curled into the corner of her lips as she wore a warm and wall dropping smile.
?? However, as your crews Doctor I will continue to tend to you all, no matter how injured you become. Before you ask, I completed my investigation in the marine base before it was destroyed. I believe it best if I remain on your ship and travel with you. I don?t particularly want to be present when they send more marines to look into this incident either.? With that she turned on her heel and glided to the side of the ship.
?You lot? are very rowdy?? The smile remained on her lips as she used one hand to support her chin.


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 20, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> The day was a disappointing one for Decapita. She really wanted to get a sample of the Glitter Spire's wall. It looked highly unusual to her, in that it didn't look very stone-like. Sure it was shiny and felt like marble, but there was something disturbingly organic about them.
> 
> She was at the first floor of the hotel, counting her berri before paying for Valtameri and his sister's rooms. She'd invited the two to join them for a while, even if Rek wouldn't approve.
> 
> ...



"What in the bloody--?!" Valtameri, noticing the worm before it completely appeared from the staircase, instinctively pulled out his swallow. Luckily he was right beside Decapita, and spinning the double-sided weapon above his head, Valtameri used the momentum and clotheslined the beast with the sharpened edge before it reached her. As the blade sliced through it, it sounded as though a thin layer of glass had shattered or cracked. The centipede-like beast shrieked as both top and bottom halves of it wriggled around in the air another few seconds before ceasing to move.

At that moment, Decapita dropped everything from her orbit. "The hell was that? Have you ever seen something with so many jewels and valuables attached to it? Don't tell me," Marisa started, "that this hotel and the Spire are completely made out of those friggin' bugs!" 

As if on cue, the gem-covered centipedes slowly began coming to life, removing themselves from walls, ceilings, and floors. They were disgusting looking things, with three pairs of nozzle-looking things, two antennae, and a body that was about ten feet in length. It seemed as though they were reacting to the death of their kin. 

"Damn." Valtameri held his weapon at the ready as he watched the creatures slowly assemble down the hall ahead of them. "It seems like we're gonna have to do some extermination. We have to bring these things outside. There's too many people around here."

"You and your concern for people." Marisa sighed with a tinge of sarcasm. "Alright, lets get these blokes out of here! You two up for it?" Marisa turned to Decapita and Jun as she removed her daggers from their sheaths. 

"Or are you ladies afraid of a few overgrown buggers?" Valtameri laughed as he started yelling at the the centipedes.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 20, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Marcus' eyes grow wide as the spear closes in, _"No time to dodge,"_ he steadies his legs and tightens the muscles in his legs, *"Link!"*
> 
> He feels his energy rush through the ground beneath him and focuses on the area beneath his feet. The ground around him quickly descends below, taking the marine down like an elevator, just in time to avoid receiving a spear to to the chest.
> 
> ...



Seeing a huge beam of fire coming towards you was definitely a sign that you should hurry up and escape from the walls that were currently holding you in place. *“shit!” *Levy shouted. He clamped down his teeth and pushed with all of his might, causing the walls to budge, slightly. As the fire came closer and closer… Levy was desperate and was now in a situation where he had to use his head instead of brute strength like he usually fell back on. The fish man tried to think, Think! He said and suddenly an idea flickers into his mind. Baring his teeth, Levy twisted his neck and then slammed his head into the wall. Repeat. The wall that Levy had literally hammered into started to collapse and just in time too! Levy grinned, victorious… But just as he broke free, the fire slammed into the left side of his body.
* “Arrrgh!”* Levy let out, the pain nearly unbearable.

He fell to the ground, landing on his knees. As the smoke clears, one can see that his entire left side was burnt badly. Scratches and black charred skin were his scars and the fish man raised his head to look up at Marcus. Through blood-shot eyes, he glared at the marine. *“How…”* He muttered.
*“Dare you leave a single scratch on my body human!” *Levy roared in anger, raising his arms and head to look up at the sky. As he did this, thunder, rain, and lightning came down in unison. It seemed to echo the pain that Levy was feeling at the moment. 

However, the brewing storm only seemed to make Levy even crazier and as lightning came down, covering Levy’s entire body in shadow for a brief moment, the fish man looked even more monstrous then normal. He stands up slowly, swaying side-to-side, barely able to stand, but somehow he did. He then slammed his hands into the ground, his nails cutting into the dirt. Then he pulled, the ground cracking all around them, but Levy continued to pull until he up heaved a platform of solid dirt out of the ground. This sent huge stones flying in Marcus’s direction, but those were mere pebbles compared to what was coming next.
Levy spun around in a circle several times, at the same time running towards Marcus. He then tossed the huge mass of earth towards Marcus. The mini-mountain comprised of dirt and stone flew towards Marcus at insane speeds.  

Levy then remove the straps on the gigantic hammer that was on his back. *“With this hammer… I’ll wipe out all of my enemies.”* He muttered. Levy started walking towards where he had thrown the giant mass of ground. With each step, a demonic aura started to form around Levy, the strange power seeming to course of the hammer he was holding.


----------



## Zoidberg (May 21, 2011)

ThisBeautifulLife said:


> "What in the bloody--?!" Valtameri, noticing the worm before it completely appeared from the staircase, instinctively pulled out his swallow. Luckily he was right beside Decapita, and spinning the double-sided weapon above his head, Valtameri used the momentum and clotheslined the beast with the sharpened edge before it reached her. As the blade sliced through it, it sounded as though a thin layer of glass had shattered or cracked. The centipede-like beast shrieked as both top and bottom halves of it wriggled around in the air another few seconds before ceasing to move.
> 
> At that moment, Decapita dropped everything from her orbit. "The hell was that? Have you ever seen something with so many jewels and valuables attached to it? Don't tell me," Marisa started, "that this hotel and the Spire are completely made out of those friggin' bugs!"
> 
> ...



Jun rolled her eyes. She ran out of their room as soon as she heard Decapita's scream, only to be met by a group of centipede-like creatures crawling all over the place. The fiend's minions no doubt, sent to dispose those who threaten it. "Do not get in the way." She told Valtameri, just before slicing one of the centipedes' in half, spraying black ichor all over the place. Where the ichor landed, stone and wood dissolved into black ooze. 

"Oooh my! That loooks nasty!"Decapita said as she rose up the ground and flew away from the stairs, taking a few of the centipedes with her. The creatures spewed more of the ooze from their nozzle-like heads, but the acidic substance floated harmlessly around her. 

While this happened Jun continued to fight against the centipedes, slicing shining carapaces and dodging streams of ichor. As she jumped over one of the creatures, slicing a segment off in the process, she noticed one of the injured centipedes crawling over a pool of black ooze. It dipped its nozzles into the pool and sucked up the melted bile. A stone-like shell began to grow out of the creature's back, and the end where it was cut by Jun earlier was covered by another layer of shells. "Regeneration. A surprise."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 21, 2011)

*Meeting of the Crew! *
While he waited for his crew to gather, Duke withdrew a lighter and pulled out a cigarette. He would smoke while he waited for them to arrive. Meanwhile, the marines who had escaped the crumbling factory quickly get to their feet and upon seeing Duke, the man responsible for this whole mess and destruction, they quickly circle around him. "Don't think that your just going to sit here and smoke after what you did!" One of the marine shouted, pointing his rifle at the sky. Another marine speaks, "You're under arrest, 'Emperor' Duke Kaiser!" Meanwhile, Duke continued to smoke his cigarette, unperturbed by the marines' threats. "Hey-" One yelled, shaking his fist at Duke who appeared to be nonchalant to them.

Suddenly, Duke whips out one of his fists and slams it into the marine's face. His incredible strength knocks the man back and then, with his left hand, he pulls out his metallic whip. "Animate!" He commanded, the whip spiraled into life, moving quickly like a snake and cutting through the bodies of the marines that had were harrasing Duke. They all fall down, blood spurting out of their bodies. They'd live, for Duke only gashed their midsection. Duke however looked down at them with anger clearly in his eyes. "I'm waiting on my crew so don't bother me!" He barked, putting the cigarette he was holding back to his lips so he could take another smoke.

Five more minutes passed before a man, no a robot steps out of the crumbling factory. Of course, Duke recognized this robotic man as Shishi, the World Pirates' phenomenal shipwright. He was carrying a body on his shoulder. Was it one of the crew? No, it appeared to be one of the marine lieutenants. Shishi tossed him into the pile of defeated and broken marines who littered the ground. Duke smiles as he sees his shipwright crack a joke for once, "Whassup Shishi." He told the robot man. "I suppose the sky." Shishi replied back. Duke laughed while Shishi stared at him confused as to what he said was funny.

Duke put a hand on one of his bulky, cold shoulders and says, "I guess we'll have to work on that..." Even though the robot still didn't understand everything about humans, it appeared that he was starting to develop human emotions.. if that was possible. Duke looked at the body of Ray. Shishi could've killed him, but he didn't. The pirate captain crossed his arms, smiling at Shishi and rather proud at what he had done.

Duke and Shishi stood side-by-side, waiting for the rest of the crew. They expected them to emerge from the factory, not from the sky. So both of them were startled as Kaya suddenly plummeted from the skies, like a falling angel of sorts. She crashed into the ground and despite weighing less then both Duke and Shishi, she managed to send up dust in the two pirates' direction. As the dust cleared, Duke looked to see that it was Kaya. A sweat-drop appeared over his head as she stood to her feet, "Uh, are you all right?" He asked, looking up and then at the ground. Kaya smiled, "Yeah, I just fell." She responded rather calmly, for a person who had just fell out of the sky and into a factory. The navigator wasn't exactly normal, but neither was Duke or anyone else in the crew, really. 

Duke smiled as she asked where the rest of the crew was, "We're still waiting on Rush it appears... Leave it to the bunny to be last." Duke said, as Rush suddenly appeared.

"This doesn't mean you won the race Duke..."

Duke chuckled at Rush's words. He then crossed his arms, a smug grin on his face, "Bah, Rush it's obvious who won... We'll settle it once we get back to the ship, though!" Duke told his first mate. Like the others, he had received a warm welcome. However, Duke now turned his attention towards the factory. "Once Brolly comes we can leave this shitty-ass island behind us." He stated. As the crew stared at the factory though, it soon became a somber mood instead of the joyous one early. Brolly had yet to make his appearance. The chef was usually the first one to do anything, being one of the most cheerful members of the crew, albeit more simple and with stranger goals then the rest. Duke balled up his fists when he saw that Brolly wouldn't be showing up on time. He took a step towards the factory, "I'm going in-" He started, but Rush puts a furry hand on his shoulder. 

"Duke, you're headstrong and I know that you'd rush into save the entire crew if you had too, but have faith in Brolly. He's much as a fighter and survivor as he is a great chef." The first mate told his captain.

Duke bit his lip and although no tears formed in his eyes, he looked at the destroyed factory sadly. Although Brolly was the newest member of the crew, Duke considered him a great friend especially after he cooked those meals for him. He couldn't go back to the Brollyless days when the crew ate barely edible food. But Rush was right. He couldn't falter as a leader and let himself show weakness and perhaps get the rest of the crew in greater trouble. He had to take the helm and command. Slowly, he lifted his foot and took that step back. 

"Come on, Brolly..." He muttered under his breathe, his fist balled up tightly. "Marines from the base up there will be swarming this place soon, captain..." Rush told Duke. "We should probably get out of here before we have to face the whole city."  Duke nodded in agreement, but he feels himself being painted.

"Huh?" Duke muttered, he looks at the other members of the crew to see if the same was happening to them. Shishi, Rush, and Kaya looked down at their clothes to see that someone was painting them. "What the hell!?"  Summed up the situation quite perfectly.

Duke looked around for the source of this strangeness and he finally looked down to see a young man whose eyes were blank as he held a paint brush and painted furiously. Duke's response? He kicked the guy in the face, knocking him back and stopping him from continuing his mad painting spree. The man looked up strangely at Duke who was glaring at him, "Who the hell are you!? And why were you trying to paint me?" He asked. He then looks at the gate and a sweat drop rolls down his head, "And the gate tooo!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 21, 2011)

*Lt. Stryker vs Levy A. Than*

Marcus' eyes grow wide as the mound of dirt hurdles at him with the speed of a bullet. He unflinchingly raises his hands, linking himself with the attack as soon as he comes in contact with it.

The marine does his best to weaken it's potency but it has little effect as he slams into him like a wall of bricks. He slowly stumbles to his feet but Levy has already begun his mad charge. 

*"Thousand Tile Punch!"* Marcus twists around the attack and delivers a fire coated punch. He makes contact with Levy's side but the beast pays it no mind as he bites into his right shoulder. 

He shouts in pain before raising his knee and firing an X shaped blast from the axe dial in his knee pads right into Levy's gut. The sharp pain forces him to releases Marcus' shoulder, and allowing him to distance himself.

"He's different...It's like he's getting stronger with every second. I need to end this now," he mutters as a blast lightning cracks through the air.

Marcus takes a deep breath before stomping his feet into the ground, *"Link,"
* he reaches out arm out into the rain, *"Link,"* and another out into the howling winds, *"Link."*

He manipulates the muddy ground beneath him and propels himself into the air. Levy leaps up after him but a muddy hand reaches out and smacks him down. But the fishman persists, quickly recovering and leaping up once again, "Stay down you beast!" with a wave of his arm the raging winds of the storm all focus down on him, forcing him back to the ground.

As the hard pressed wind pins him down he raises his other arm, gathering a swirling pool of water above his head. With a powerful downward thrust of his arm the wave of water hurdles straight for Levy.

"Attempting to use water against a fishman! You're a bigger fool than I could have imagined!" Levy barks from below as the attack closes in, "There's a reason I've brought myself so high..."

The electric dial in his shoulder crackles as a bolt of lightning crashes down into his arm, *"LINK!"* he shouts, barring the momentary pain of the strike, before redirecting it straight for his opponent. In a stroke of perfect timing the lightning hits just after the wave of water engulfs the merman. 

The pillar of mud slowly descends, bringing the marine riding it back to ground level, "It's...Finally over," he says, clutching his heavily wounded shoulder.

"DO YOU TRULY BELIEVE THAT HUMAN!" a crispy Levy shouts before pouncing on the marine.

*The Devil King vs Lt. Commander Lucio Powell*

After sending his opponent to a plummeting fall Dante attempted to regain his flight but the combination of his wound and the increasingly powerful winds he was forced to the ground as well.

The two slowly rise, grabbing hold of their weapons and shooting each other a death stare before leaping back into battle, but they are forced to stop their charge as a pillar of earth bursts up directly in between the two. 

The combatants pause for a moment, both feeling that something amiss. This feeling reassured as the earth begins to rumble, the pouring rain strengthens even further, the winds picking up speed, though through all of this raging weather a single gunshot can be heard.

Pirates and Marines, Humans, Devils, Pandas and Mermen all turn to the same direction to see a large,  and a gun at the end of said arm, smoking in the wind. He stands a top one of the buildings with a large grin on his face.

"You..."  Dante says with a glare, recognizing the cyborg from the bar.

*"Gihahahaha!"* he scans each and every face in the area with his red glowing eye, *"Quite t' interestin' group we have gathard here."*

*"But how 'bout we spice thin's up a bit further!* his robotic leg begins to spring up and down, pulsating through the building and into the ground beneath it.

The island floor begins to shake beneath their feet, he raises his robot arm into the air, the gun retracting back into it and being replaced with plain robotic hand and suddenly the earth that the Devil Kings and XMS stand on begins to crack open in several different areas. 

The scattered group of attacks causes the pirates and marines to separate from their opponents and rush for cover, all but Dante who sprouts his wings once again and flies straight for the rooftop, landing beside the cyborg.

"Who do you think you are, interrupting my battle..."

*"My sincerest apologies boy, but I'm afraid I can't have ya dyin' just yet."*

"Die? Just what fight were you watching? And of what concern is my death to you old man!"

*"Ya can nevar be too sure, that marines got quite th' spirit,"* he says, looking down at Lucio, *"And you`ll prove useful in th' future..." * he says, his robotic eye scanning The Devil King.

"What?!" the cyborg points his palm on Dante's chest, the weapon transforms into a large cannon, *"Now I suggest ye an' yer crew sail ou' o' here,"* his cannon glows for a bit before firing a powerful shockwave that sends Dante flying, *"Gihahahaha! Gihahaha!"* the man bursts into laughter as Dante crasjes into the ground. 

Semmy rushes and catches his captain before he crashes down the road, *"Orders captain?"* Dante grits his teeth and watches as the one eyed bastard continues to create quakes, "Head back to the ship...We'll deal with them both next time..."

Meanwhile Lt. Marcus Stryker watches wide eyed at the man commanding the storm, "That laugh..." he clenches his fist and manipulates the muddy ground beneath him to shoot him up towards the man, "EXPLAIN YOURSELF BASTARD!" he shouts, cocking back his fist as he approaches the attacker.


----------



## MrChubz (May 21, 2011)

The Do-gooders had sailed for a week and finally made it to their first town. They were finally ready to make a difference. There was one problem, how on Earth were they supposed to figure out what needed to be protected. At that point they realized that their job description was too vague. "Sail the seas, setting right what once was set wrong. No task to small. Justice over everything," they had all heard those phrases time and time again. It wasn't until they were out doing it they had no idea what it really meant. This didn't discourage them though.

They remained together and searched the town looking for some sort of injustice. Eventually they came across as restaurant. They realized it was incredibly busy and it was understaffed. Relieving the worker there was their first task.

Hey there sir, Clark said as he approached the only worker in the restaurant.

"Look, I've got about a thousand things to do and only one person to do them. If you want something, get in line," The worker snapped.

Actually, me and my friends want to help you, Clark said.

"I'm sure you guys do. I don't have the funds to hire one person, let alone one. Now leave me alone," He said rudely.

We'll do it for free, Clark said.

"Everyone grab an apron then," The worker said.

They all grabbed aprons and Clark gave orders, Brom, do the dishes, Uncle make this place work squeaky clean, Comanche, add the checks, I'll deliver meals, Florian,bless the food, Clark ordered.

As the good book says, 'I'm not a real Saint', Florian informed Clark, raising an eyebrow.

Right, well go ahead and prepare orders then, Clark said.

The Do-gooders worked at that restaurant for an entire month.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 22, 2011)

*Topsville.....*










Marcus was now rushing towards the newcomer in a fit of rage. His ability really was a useful one, allowing the Marine anything within his grasp into a useful medium for travel, attacking, etc. The Devil King was easily defeated by this man, a man that appeared to be some type of cyborg and was able to rain thunderbolts down at will. Lucio was appalled to witness the man that just gave him so much trouble in a fight, be defeated by one simple move. Just how powerful is this man?

"EXPLAIN YOURSELF BASTARD!"  Marcus yelled as he was about to attack the man.

"YOU'RE UNDER ARREST!!!!!!" Lucio appeared from the ground behind the newcomer and prepared to slash him.

*SHING!*​
The sound of steel clashing together sounded throughout the area. A distinct whistling was audible throughout the area. It had a very eerie feel to it, a tone that made one's skin crawl and give them goose bumps. A man with short crimson hair and eyes wearing a tathered (And I mean tathered, holes for days) cloak around his shoulders was standing before Lucio. The man didn't speak any words; he merely whistled while giving the Lt. Commander a lazy stare.

"What the hell?!?! I didn't even see anything!" Lucio said in surprise. Upon closer inspection of the man's face, Lucio's eyes grew wide, "You're one of the Chief Guards from the Blizzard Gaol!!!"

The swordsman gave the Lt. Commander a slight grin before kicking him in the midsection and sending the Marine flying across the battlefield. Lucio barely picked himself up from the ground as he reached for his den den mushi.This was one of the rare moments when the Lt. Commander didn't sport any form of smile or smug expression. He had a sincere expression of worry on his face. 

"I have to report this to HQ!


----------



## MrChubz (May 22, 2011)

The Do-gooders worked in a restaurant for an entire month. During this month they did make names for themselves. They spent their time outside of the restaurant stopping petty crime (which was the only crime), doing favors and being great people in general. 

It was nighttime. The Do-gooders were closing the restaurant. Comanche and Clark Morpheus were in the back putting away dishes, moping, ect.. Brom put away his last dish, took his apron off and threw it to the ground.

I'm done with this, Comanche said.

What do you mean? You still need to help me mop, Clark said to Brom.

Quit being dense. This restaurant thing is for the birds, Comanche said back to Clark.

Clark put down his mop, You're kidding me. You're honestly giving-up on the job now?

I'm the one giving-up the job!? Cmanche said, trying to remain cool, I'm the one who wants to continue the job! Sailing the seven seas in order to provide justice. That's the job, not working in a damned restaurant! He shouted at the top of his lungs. He failed to remain cool.

We are doing the job! The restaurant worker needs us! Clark shouted. The shouting attracted the rest of the team, who were now in the back watching, but not joining in on the shouting match.

This isn't the job! This was just something to get us started! But we're stayed far too long. Right now, people are being raped, getting murdered, oppressed, and treated awfully. Pirates are out there doing whatever they want and marines don't do anything but focus on the big picture. We need to be out stopping this, one village at a time if that's what it takes. But now we're just keeping an old worker from being a little too busy, Comanche regained his cool and shed some light onto Clark.

Clark didn't say anything for a moment. There next words out of his mouth were this, Do you guys feel the same way? He asked the rest of his team.

What's the point of being a badass if we can't be badasses? Brom let out a smirk when he said this.

Watch the language, Florian said to Brom. He then spoke to Clark, I am forced to agree with Comanche,

Clarked looked at Uncle, I do enjoy feeding people. But even I can't help but feel we are wasting our time, Uncle told Clark.

Clark paused for another moment, I'm sorry. I lost sight. We could have been out there stopping real problems. Instead I had us here doing common work without even getting a paycheck. We set sail again tomorrow, be prepared.

-The next day-

The Do-gooders had finally set sail again. The restaurant owner had no qualms with seeing the Do-gooders sail off. He now had enough finances to hire a crew. Now the Do-gooders were finally able to do good.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 22, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting...*
Archer nodded thoughtfully at Froko's suggestion to send Moby to deal with one of the rising pirate crews that had been running wild in the Grand Line. "Hmm...that seems like a good idea." It really wasn't _that_ good of an idea in his opinion, but Archer just wanted to get the meeting over with. He didn't want to be late for the photoshoot of the summer issue of Marine Babes Quarterly. 

"Okay then." Archer produced the bounty posters of six notorious rookie pirate captains, and laid them across the table. If left to grow unchecked, these six were deemed to have the greatest potential to threaten even the world balance. Among the six, were names such as, 'The Devil King', Atlas D. Drake, and Duke Kaiser. Archer cringed slightly as he surveyed the bounty poster of Phoenix D. Rose. _Who put that there?_ "I'm now going to use a very precise and scientific method to determine which crew will be made an example of, to send a message that piracy will not be tolerated." Archer didn't say it, but this was also how he usually how he promoted his subordinates. He then closed his eyes and began tapping each poster with his right index finger. 

"Eeny, meeny, miny, moe, catch the sea king by the toe. If it hollers let him go. Eeny, meeny, miny, moe...uh..." Archer paused as his finger was about to hit his niece's poster. "...aaaand you are *it*!" He opened his eyes and surveyed the defiant face emblazoned on the bounty poster he had hit. "Duke Kaiser eh?" 

Archer slid the bounty poster towards Moby. "This is your target. He styles himself an emperor. I'm sure you won't have a problem showing just how overinflated that title is." Archer glanced at the other Shichibukai, and gestured at the remaining bounty posters. "Do any of these other pirates interest any of you?" he asked. "If not then we can adjourn this meeting."


----------



## Eternity (May 22, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Meeting of the Crew! *
> While he waited for his crew to gather, Duke withdrew a lighter and pulled out a cigarette. He would smoke while he waited for them to arrive. Meanwhile, the marines who had escaped the crumbling factory quickly get to their feet and upon seeing Duke, the man responsible for this whole mess and destruction, they quickly circle around him. "Don't think that your just going to sit here and smoke after what you did!" One of the marine shouted, pointing his rifle at the sky. Another marine speaks, "You're under arrest, 'Emperor' Duke Kaiser!" Meanwhile, Duke continued to smoke his cigarette, unperturbed by the marines' threats. "Hey-" One yelled, shaking his fist at Duke who appeared to be nonchalant to them.
> 
> Suddenly, Duke whips out one of his fists and slams it into the marine's face. His incredible strength knocks the man back and then, with his left hand, he pulls out his metallic whip. "Animate!" He commanded, the whip spiraled into life, moving quickly like a snake and cutting through the bodies of the marines that had were harrasing Duke. They all fall down, blood spurting out of their bodies. They'd live, for Duke only gashed their midsection. Duke however looked down at them with anger clearly in his eyes. "I'm waiting on my crew so don't bother me!" He barked, putting the cigarette he was holding back to his lips so he could take another smoke.
> ...



Art bobbed his head slightly, staring at the man above him. "Your colours where..off" he said melodicly, bobbing his head the other way, before he stood up and dusted himself off. He then started talking.

"The air around you and your crew..I like it." He walks over to the canvas and takes out a larger brush, he dips it in white paint, and paint over it.

The man that knocked him down thought the he would become white himself, but nothing happened. "Relax, this is a removing brush. I use it to start over with a picture. Your.." he touched his cheek where he was hit. "..sudden encounter disrupted my flow. I can not finish it."

He then started scetching out a picture of all the crewmembers again, this time in their original colour. The only change this time, was that he drew them without any scars or bruises. Then he used his dry brush and traced it over the entire picture. Then wounds of the world pirates crew slowly dissapeared.

"Your bodies where ugly." he said, turning to his attacked. "What is your name?" he asked. Duke stood there, taken aback by the wierd way this man was talking to him. "My name is Art Jurei. Pleased to meet you."


----------



## MrChubz (May 22, 2011)

The Do-gooders had finally sailed to the next island. Something seemed off there. There was no port, no evidence of any town, or people for that matter. There was a single lighthouse though. It was enough to get the Do-gooders curious. They got off of their ship.

Maybe no one lives here. Lets just go to some other island, Brom suggested, already turning back to their ship.

I don't know. Why would someone bother putting a lighthouse on a deserted island? I think we should investigate, Comanche said.

Comanche is right. Aside from that, this island does appear on the log post. It doesn't seem to be adjusting either. We might as well look around, Clark said.

After the beach there were deep woods. Brom chopped down every tree in his way as means of navigating. It was loud and it attracted attention. He came close to paying because of it.

*POW!*

A bullet flew straight at Brom's head. Bullets had stopped being an issue for Brom a long time ago. He simply deflected it with his axe. The crew turned to face the direction the bullets came from.

"Hmmm. Usually they can't deflect bullets. That one must have been lucky," A man said from at least a mile away. He fired another bullet at Brom. Again, Brom simple deflected the bullet, "This one must be the muscle of the group," The sniper said to himself. He saw Uncle step in front of Brom, "But you won't fare so well, old man," He said as he fired his bullet at Uncle. After he fired he saw Uncle do a horizontal chop, seemingly at nothing. A second later, a large area of threes were violently chopped down and the bullet's path got skewed in tome harmless direction. 

The sinper then saw Comanche pointing at him. He got up and fell back to get some distance. When he looked back he noticed that Clark was quickly gaining distance. He decided it would be better to turn around and fight. He turned around and whipped out two pairs of revolvers at the same time. However it was too late, Clark had reached the sniper and he knocked the guns out of his hands.

It's over. Do us both a favor and don't struggle, Clark said to the sniper.

"Go ahead and kill me you bandit pig. I fought the good fight, but it's over now anyways," The sniper said.

We're no bandits, Clark informed the sniper, What's going on here?

"If you're not bandits then please, hear me out,"


----------



## MrChubz (May 22, 2011)

The sniper led the Do-gooders to where he lived. He lived in a community of huts where people wore rags. The Do-gooders thought that's how they chose to live. Then the sniper spoke.

"Decades ago this island, Washington Island (OOC: I couldn't think of a name and I saw a one dollar bill lying around, thus Washington Island), was a prosperous island. We had a huge city built on the coast where people from all across the world would come to trade and become wealthy. But it soon ended when my people were the victim of many brutal pirate attacks. Soon all of the traders went away, but the pirates didn't. One day the people decided to destroy the city until there wasn't a single trace and move inland.We rebuilt there,"

Great job, Brom remarked,

"We did a great job. But then there was a different problem. It turned out that bandits lived inland. Even though we moved to vacant land, they claimed it was their property. We were able to fend-off attacks from them while we built anew. But they just kept coming, destroying the things we had built. Soon the builders lost faith and left the island. Later the people who fought off the bandits lost faith too, urged us to leave the island and left themselves. Only the proud and the foolish remain," The sniper informed the Do-gooders, "Now I alone fend-off bandit attacks. Please stay and help me fight them. They aren't organized. They usually come in small groups I can easily get rid of but they haven't come in a while. I think they are amassing an army,"

We'll help, Clark said. Of course he said it. It was his duty to say it. But then he said something else, "But we won't help you fend them off,"

Clark, if you're afraid of staying too long like last time- Comanche was going to tell him he wouldn't object to staying on Washington Island for a while. He was cut off though.

I know what you're going to say. But no. I won't make the same mistake as last time. We're going to go straight to the source and see to it that the bandits won't trouble you again. Clark told the sniper.

"I like the idea, but there are hundreds of them. There's nothing you can do,"

We'll figure something out. Come on, men,

They left to go take care of the bandit threat.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 22, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Topsville.....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...














As the marine went to use the Den Den Mushi a bullet fired, perfectly knocking the receiver out of his hand without hitting either his hand or damaging the communicator.

Lucio reached for the receiver but bullets continued to hail down, knocking it out of his reach. When he finally manages to grab a hold of it a horrible noise fills the air, forcing him to clutch his ears and fall to his knees.

A bolt of lightning brightens the area for a moment as the Lt. Commander looks up at a tall blue skinned fishman with long white hair, *"Now now, it wouldn't be very jammin' if you went and did that..."* the fishman says, strumming his guitar with a twisted look on his face.

*"POWER CHORD KIIIIICK!"* he shrieks, slamming his finger on a chord, releasing a violent noise before cracking his foot into Lucio's stomach and sending him tumbling back.

He travels through the muddy streets until he finally feels something stop him. He looks up and sees that it is a man with long red hair's foot that caused him to halt, *"You have no idea what you've gotten yourself into kid..."* he says, holding out a cigarette in one hand and pulling out a pistol in the other.

*"Phase!"* he becomes transparent and flies away however the red haired man did not fire, *"Damn, can't get this thing to light in the frickin' rain..."* he says, fiddling with his lighter and cigarette.

As Lucio frantically flies through the air, looking back at the red haired man to make sure he does not get trigger happy again he feels something slam into his neck, *"And where do you think you're going!"* an 11 foot tall man made of muscle and wearing a leather biker's jacket with the sleeves ripped off shouts as he clothes lines the intangible marine. Lucio falls to the floor, gasping for air, _"How did he hit me..."_

Meanwhile, back on the roof top Marcus rushes the hefty attacker, but before he can reach two geysers of mud from bellow shoot up and crash into Marcus from both sides, forcing him to his knees, *"Well, 't seems at least someone`s heard o' me," * he takes off his hat and delivers a bow as he approaches the downed marine, *"Now t'what do I owe th' pleasure?"*

Marcus grits his teeth as he is powerlessly trapped beneath the wind, "That laugh...I know it was you!" Marcus barks.

_*10 Years Ago*

Chore Boy Marcus Stryker huddled himself in the closet, it was like the entire marine base was shaking. And in between the shaking all he heard was a combination of gun shots and screams.

There was a silence before he heard a loud crash of lightning, his face lit up, "That's Commander Hawke! He'll stop them," he thinks to himself.

He listens as the battle continues, the crash of thunder and the powerful gusts of winds filled his ears, but suddenly everything went silent. He rose to his feet, "The Commander must have won, it's all over now!" he rushes to the door but stops as he hears the horrible sound of...

*"Gihahahahaha!"*

He falls back on his behind, "T-that's not Commander Hawke...I-I've never heard that voice before...That laugh..."

*"Gihahahahaha!"*

Marcus' eyes grow wide as he slowly backs up to the end of the closet, grabbing a broom stick and holding in front of him for protection, "What...What is going on," he says, fear filling his eyes.

*Now...*

"I'd recognize it anywhere! It was you! You were the one that attacked the G4 Marine Base all those years ago! You killed Commander Hawke!" 

The attacker begins to stroke his imaginary beard with his robotic fingers, *"A marine base ye say...?"* suddenly he gains a smug look on his face as he bends down to look in the eyes of the Lieutenant, *"Aye...I remember em', dat fella that fought with da storm? "* he clenched his fist tightly, *"He was a bit ofa pain in th' arse t' brin' down, and I cudn't even get is' power! Whada waste ova day dat was!"* 

*"YOU PIECE OF SHIT!"* he shouts, the flames from his gloves bursting into the air of a geyser of fire around his body, freeing him from his mud prison, "IT WAS YOU! YOU WERE THE ONE THAT MASSACRED MARINE BASE G4! YOU KILLED MY FAMILY! YOU KILLED HAWKE!"

*"Wooowee, dats quite th' power ye got thar,"* he says, holding his hat to keep it from blowing away from the power of the flames before him, *"But I can't be havin' ye runnin`a muck now can I?"*

Suddenly several spikes of earth burst through the building and stab into Marcus. The flames stop and he falls to his knees, blood dripping from his mouth, *"That`s some wound ye have,"* he says, eying his bloody shoulder, *"Ranglin' with a fishman will often get ya those."*

He transforms his robotic arm back into it's sword form, *"I've learned over the years, dat arms..."* a cruel look over takes his face, *"Ahre highly overrated!"* he shouts, slashing down through Marcus' shoulder, cutting his right arm right off.

The Lt. wails in pain, visions running through his mind. Visions of the bloody G4 base after the pirates' attack, visions of Commander Hawke, visions of that bastard cyborg...His grin mocking him.
_


----------



## MrChubz (May 23, 2011)

The Do-gooders were able to track down where the bandits were coming from. At first it was a matter of following corpses, but after a while there was a visible trail to follow. It was like the sniper said. There were an army of bandits, about one hundred of them. There weren't any walls or fortifications to the camp where they lived. It was a matter of walking in and attracting attention. That part wasn't difficult. They were surrounded by just about every member of the army in about 5 minutes. A man sifted through the crowd and began to speak.

"Which one of you is the leader?" He asked.

I am, Clark said.

"Tell your friends to put away their weapons. Heh. There's no point for them to have them really," The leader said to Clark.

I won't do that. Even if I did they wouldn't listen, Clark told the leader, What's your name, anyways?

"So be it. I am the king bandit. That's all you need to know. I can only imagine that the people of that pathetic village sent you," The leader said.

They did. I just wanted to speak,

"Oh?"

The question that has been bothering me is why bother with the village? There's nothing there for you. Not anymore.

"It was never about what they had. You see we thought there was an understanding. They stay near the coast and we stay inland. The moment they set foot on our land, everything they had became ours. Think of it as rent,"

What a sorry reason. You people should have helped their people while they were in need. If not at least stayed out of their way,

The king smiled, "Look at you all high and mighty. What are you going to do? Kill all of us, man, woman, and child? Then the problem will be solved?"

They won't see reason Clark Brom said. He then jumped forward to fight, making the first move by incapacitating two of them. The rest of the army mobbed forward at them. 

They did have numbers but they were no match for the Do-gooders. The entire army was incapacitated with a few minutes.

Ha! You won't get anywhere fighting like barbarians! Brom boasted, raising his axe in the air.

Brom! You didn't need to do that! We still could have worked something out, Florian got in Brom's face as he said that.

Oh yeah? I wish I lived in the same world as you, Brom quipped back to Florian getting closer in Florian's face.

I'm just saying now we have even more of a mess! He turned to the pile of unconscious bodies, What are we going to do with them? Beating them up didn't solve anything.

You're right Florian. I was hoping we could come here and just talk it out, He sighed and looked around, "Brom. You didn't need to heat the situation,

You were a fool to think you could just talk this out Clark, Comanche said.

I-we needed to do something. What did you have in mind?
Clark threw his arms up in the air. He was starting to get ticked.

Then Uncle, who had been silent the entire time spoke out, Listen. Arguing won't get us anywhere. Brom didn't make a mistake. No matter what this would have ended in violence. That was clear after a few minutes of speaking. But it was also noble to try to talk things out, Uncle said to his team.he had been making sure that no one was in danger of dying. Now his entire team was facing him and he was in front with his hands clapped together, I don't think the problem is with the bandits. I think the problem is with the village. The sniper said that only the proud and the foolish remained. I think they will have better lives if they just went somewhere else,

You may be right. Lets go back and speak to the village people. At least that won't end with us destroying a giant mob,


----------



## Furious George (May 23, 2011)

*A time for Crab Cakes, Topsville shore....*

Marie, head still poking out of a barrel, began to feel the first drops of rain wet her hair just as her raft hit the sandy shore. 

Marie bursts out of her barrel with hot determination. 

"I have finally arrived! No one can escape the ever-rising yeast love of the Sunshine Missionary! Just you wait, you naughty devil man!" 

This WOULD have been the point where the waiting slavers of Topsville would have retrieved the bubbly little woman, gagged and bagged her, loaded her on a wagon and sent her to the secret auction house right in the heart of town that moonlighted as a Sundries Shop. But now all that met her was the Devil King's ship to the right, another mysterious pirate ship to the far right of the docks seemingly hidden (Marie almost missed it completely) and a man...a strange man in a bulky diving suit with a huge metallic helmet. 

He ascended right out of the ocean and walked up the sandy shore a few yards away, covered in slimy seaweed. 

He moved slowly under the weight of his bulky suit and held a large steel cage filled with hermit crabs in his right hand. In his left was a wicked trident. 

"My, how strange..." 

Marie watched for a moment, heedless of the rain that was quickly picking up. The deep sea diver, however, was mindful of the coming storm and walked over to a small tent on the beach that Marie assumed he erected beforehand. The diver plopped down beneath the tent and opened the "window" screen of his diving helmet. He opened the top of the cage and pulled out a crab. He bashed it against a rock and, with a sick crunch, bit into head of the living crab. The resulting wound oozed like yellow flesh with a consistency like melted cheese. Marie could hear the slurping gurgle as the diver sucked the meat out of its shell. After seeming to examine the now empty exoskeleton for a moment, the diver unceremoniously tossed the whole thing into his mouth and chomped down. 

"Well that is most certainly the grossest thing I have seen in my life." Marie spoke aloud with a quaint smile and a giggle. "Anyway, I must find the naughty man before he causes any more naughtiness!"

*"You know its not polite to stare at someone when they're eating."*

The diver turned and, through the open face guard, Marie saw an oily, rotted, piss-yellow and melted face of a man seemingly scarred by acid. 

.........

*........*

"Hee hee! Oh my, you're a zombie man!" 

*That's the first thing you thought to say!?!"* The diver shouted with a sweatdrop. 

*"Anyway, a storm is brewing. You'll getting soaking wet standing out there. You can come into the tent until the storm lets up if you'd like."*

"O, how kind of you, Zombie Lowland Dweller! I was going to find some of my friends but it would be a reproach to the Sunshine Missionary name to refuse such a warm and fuzzy invitation, so I'll just wait for them here! Hmmm...."  Marie tapped her finger against her cheek as she pondered. "I do wonder if consoling an unspeakably ugly zombie man who clearly does not have many friends could earn me an extra badge back home."  


*"You're not making me feel very warm and fuzzy..."* The diver sweat-dropped. 

Without a hint of fear or caution, Marie made her way into the tent and sat next to the comparatively huge diver. 


*"So..."* The diver got out another crab and began the feeding process once more. *" You said you were waiting for friends... whom, may I ask, are your friends? This isn't the kind of place I would imagine a nice girl like yourself would meet friends."* 

Marie smiled, seemingly ignoring the sickening "sssrrgghhh!!!" of meat being sucked up like a gut slurpie. 

"I am on a mission to convert my naughty friends to the sparkly path of righteousness." 

The diver simply chuckled at "naughty friends", finding some level of irony in it. 

"If it pleases and sparkles, sir, would you be-oh-so kind as to stop eating those crabs? It would make me as sad as a rain cloud to vomit in your nice little tent."


*"Don't knock it until you try it, young lady. In fact..."* The diver held out a hermit crab to the Sunshine Missionary. Its many spindly legs moved rapidly as it attempted to scuttle away. 
*"You're my guest here. Have one... or is it acceptable for a Sunshine Missionary to refuse an act of kindness?"* 

Marie giggled gingerly but was quickly sweating. This was going to be oh-so-very icky, but the zombie man did have a point... Marie closed her eyes and said a silent prayer with her head facing the general direction of the Warm'n'Fuzzy temple back at Sweetie Island. She daintily took the crab by one of its constantly moving legs. 

Well...I-if it pleases and sparkles! Hehe." She laughed nervously. 

In a flurry of movements Marie bashed it twice against a rock to make sure it was dead, pulled off its arms and legs, activated her Sugar Sugar fruit, sprinkled a vast amount of her sugar onto the exposed meat and 

ITADAKIMASU!

She did it all before she can think about. As the flesh hit her tastebuds, she opened her eyes in ecstasy and quickly grabbed another hermit crab from the cage to the surprise of the diver. She repeated the process just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. 

"THIS IS YUMMY!!!!" She sprinkled some sugar from her hands onto the crab the diver was eating. O you simply must eat them with my sugar!

Cautiously the diver slurped up the meat and the addictive, irresistible and unimaginable flavor was such a shock to his system that he jumped up immediately. Tears streamed down his face and into his suit.

*"YUM YUM!"* 

"Oh, isn't it just delightful! Its like... Its like melted butter on blueberry waffles!"
*"Like the carcase of a Rhino-Walrus when its left out in the blazing sun for just the right amount of days!"* 
"Like a juicy strawberry fresh-picked from the gardens of Sister Catherine Cupcake!"
*"Like the gushing, still-beating heart of a South Blue Sea Monkey, male, preferably when its in heat!"* 
"Ahhh, Marshmallow Wishes!"
*"Ahhh, Bone Marrow Dreams!"* 

The two stared at each other with a "are you thinking what I'm thinking?!" look in their wild, passion-peaked eyes. 

*WE'RE HAVING CRAB CAKES!!!* 

*And with that powerful declaration they began their epic cuisine adventure. The mysterious diver did his best to make the hermit crabs into a suitable batter while the Sunshine Missionary made the filling and icing with her Sugar powers. So it came to passed that during the world-changing happenings on Topsville Island, in the midst of wars and bloodshed and a violent tempest, two food-lovers were enjoying the feast of a lifetime. They laughed, ate, and laughed and ate some more. And, just like all times of such unburdened joy, it ended far too soon.​ *

"ZZZzzz....ZZZzzz.... if it pleases and... ZZZzzz..."

With a smile the diver watched the little blonde lightly snore, her stomach bulging to the point of her looking pregnant. She had gorged herself to sleep.

*"Thank you young lady for the new recipe."*

The diver looked up at the black clouds over the town. The lightning strike seemed to be getting more and more "personal"... It seemed the boss finally decided to move. 

*"Heh heh... 'Naughty Friends'."* 

The diver began to make his way into the town, leaving Marie to sleep in the tent. He almost cursed himself for planning on using such a cute girl for fish food. 

Marie would go on never realizing that, just over a huge hill of sand, lay a corpse pile of Topsville slavers. Their bodies were half-eaten and skewered by a wicked trident.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2011)

*[Near Mist Island]​*​
“Baton down the hatches!” a voices calls in the dead of the night as a lone marine vessels battles the swells of a turbulent sea. Deep in the bowls of the ships hold is the rot of pirate scum. These poor souls are in the course of being transported to the highest security prison in the Blues, but first they have to survive the trip. In this decrepit darkness a lone Ex-Marine sits shackled and wrapped.  Around him the sounds of an angry seas smothers the sound of the restless crew and fellow shipment. But out of the darkness a voice calls, soft at first but soon it becomes stronger than the sea and as dark as the pitch around him. _ “Are you satisfied with this?”_ The man pauses his rocking and listens.  “Who. Who’s there?” the man asks lowly as if being stirred from a deep sleep. _ “Tobi, I’m disappointed. You should know who I am, at least by now.”_ the voice replies almost in a mocking tone as the Ex-Marine looks up from the ground. Although he was forced to wear a headband over his eyes it doesn’t completely obscure his vision. In the darkness he sees a large framed figure with a wide brimmed hat.  “You again, what do you want this time?” Tobi replies as he stirs the chains keeping him restrained. _ “You know what I want Tobi, you can’t be satisfied with this world you live in, you have the power.”_ the voice says. A low growl escapes Tobi’s throat as he tries to distant himself from the figure,  I t. told you, I’m not a PIRATE!” he shouts.

“Tobias Kain!” a voice booms from the darkness. “Who the hell are you talking too?” the voice adds as the sound of a key can be heard sliding into the key hole. _ “Look, we have a guest, why don’t you tell him who you’re talking too.”_ the voice adds in as the door swings open. “Answer me pirate.” The marine adds as his heavy boots echoes off the wooden floor of the cell.  “P. Pirate… me?” Tobias asks as he starts to rock a little harder. “You heard me Kain!” the Marine shouts as he slams a sea stone tipped club off the wall over Tobias’ head. “Yes, you’re a f’in’ Pirate.” The Marine barks as he again strikes at the wall.  _ “You’re a perpetual loser Tobias, that is why you’re rotting in a jail sail when you could be sailing the seas in my stead.”_ the voice grows as he walks up beside the Marine. The room falls silent as the captive Tobias just rocks, he wasn’t ready for this after being in a meditative state for so long, as another hit, this time closer to his head, rattles off the wall he snaps,  “I was talking to your overweight gorilla of a wife.” Tobias spits with a grin. “Wha. What’d you say?” the marine growls as he grips the weapon harshly.  “You heard me you pompous ass.” Tobias replies.  “Your fat ass wife said you couldn’t satisfy her, and she was….”

<PING!>

The baton slams off of Tobias’ head as the Marine attacks him. “You bastard, I’ll teach you to run your lip.” The marine growls as he pulls his weapon back a second time and strikes again. A spray of black blood comes from the wound and covers the Marine. The blood runs down the Marine’s arm as he pulls back again, “Maybe I should just kill you now.” The Marine says with a hiss. _ “Don’t think so.”_ the voice says with dark glee as the Marine’s hand seems to freeze over his head as a low hiss comes from the darkness. “What in the bloody hell?” the Marine almost shouts as he tries to pull his own arm down against the force holding it. _ “From the blood flows the creation of life. From the creation of life comes the endless slaughter of pigs.”_ the voice rings in Tobias’ head as he fades in and out of consciousness. The marine tries again to attack, but instead screams as he fills his flesh begin to rip as his arm is pulled back. Turning he pulls his arm away and is caught by the throat by a black skeletal hand.  The marine gasps as he sees the form of a skeletal monster before him. It hisses as it jaws rotates to the side as if grinning, in its left hand a chained anchor is pulled as it takes a step forward with a moan and groan. “Can’t…. be.” He stutters as he drops the seastone baton. In the mist of his tattoo’ swirling waves is a blank spot, a once reminder of fellow marines lost at sea. 

* “Memory of the lost, now become memory lost.”* the monster groans as the anchor is pulled high into the air. The darkness is painted with blood as the anchor splits the marine’s skull, spilling his brain matter all over the floor. Pulling the anchor back the empty eyes of the skeletal nightmare reaches toward Tobias as it begins to walk forward, _ “Best not be doing that mate, you are of Devil Fruit power, thus the seastone that wraps him will undo you, release the pirates and bring one here. We shall take this boat and kill all on it.”_ the voice commands, and surprisingly the ink monster obeys the order as it turns and walks out the opened door.  ~ “All hands on deck! All Hands on Deck! ~ is the command given as the war for the Marine vessel begins. 

*[The Next Day, off Mist Island]*​
The ship creaks and moans under the toss of a much calmer sea, smoke billows from below the deck as the ship slowly burns. Sitting amongst a litter of bodies is Tobias. He shakes violently as he takes in all the death, on a ship of 25 crew and 20 or so pirates he is the last soul remaining. At the wheel and the rigging around the ship is ink nightmares that man this ship of the dammed,  “I’m. I’m responsible for this.” Tobias says as he looks at his blood stained hands, even through the darkness of the blindfold he wears he can clearly see the red. _ “This ship is slowly sinking, I suggest a long boat and that Island, unless you want to take that sorrow to the grave.”_ the voice says pulling Tobias’ attention to the Island in the distance.  “….” Tobias didn’t say a word, but he was thinking it may be best to die, but he couldn’t do that. Not and try and set his wrongs right. Standing he takes to a long boat and drops it in the water, perhaps he can find refuge on that island and a new life.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Blazing Beauty Marines - Coral Archipelago*
> 
> *Lysander Salis*​
> The dashing handsome well groomed marine officer sat in a relaxing manner at the head o table surrounded by fine foods yet surprisingly not much to drink. His alluring pale blue gaze lingered over the nearby as his mind drifted upon the marines that had remained with him. Amelia Armstrong, the Fleet Admirals daughter whom had joined him upon his vessel on the journey here. The other he had forgotten, likely because he did not deem him beautiful enough to remember or more likely he was so focused on the beauty that he had not noticed anything else around him. That was not his only defense however, the two looming figures in white still remained near ever watchful. They seemed to have some power but they were as odd as they come, motionless in the corners of the hall with their faces hidden by white hoods. Lysander let out a small sigh,
> ...



Menjivar tensed with excitement as Lysander raised the glass of wine to his mouth. _YES!_ Then the nobleman paused, the poisoned liquid barely a hair's breath away from his lips. Menjivar exhaled sharply. _NO!_ He listened as patiently as he could, as the inbred swine prattled on about some nonsense or other. _JUST DRINK IT YOU BASTARD!!_ Menjivar's webbed hands visibly trembled, and he had to clasp them behind his back to hide it. Thankfully the fool didn't seem to notice, going on about some delusion about becoming Admiral. 

Menjivar forced a smile. It took all of his willpower to muster it. All the while he stared at the poisoned wine. "Admiral Sa'lis eh? How wonderful that would sound my lord. I have no doubt you would be the greatest Admiral ever!" 

_I HATE YOU YOU FILTHY HUMAN!!!_

Menjivar stole a nervous glance at the two white hooded guardians standing watch. Were it not for them he would've just forced the wine down the nobleman's gullet. Suddenly a loud explosion rocked the entire chamber. 

*BABOOOM!*

_They're early dammit!_ 

Lysander paused, his eyes wide with uncertainty. "What was-" 

"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!! WILL YOU JUST DIE!!!" Menjivar roared. He slapped the poisoned wine glass out of Lysander's hand, and bared his dagger like teeth. In a flash Lysander's two guardians moved in on him. Menjivar however was ready. His body flared with spiraling arcs of electricity. Menjivar slammed his webbed hands onto the coral floor. Countless tendrils of electricity ran through the floor and engulfed the two guardians. They both spasmed violently as the electricity ran up and down their bodies. Menjivar grit his teeth in concentration as he poured the maximum amount of electricity that his body could muster. Black smoke exploded from the shrouded hood of one of the guardians, the smell like an overheated engine. 
_
So they're not human. I knew it! _ 

Both the guardians crumpled to the floor, acrid smoke wafting from their bodies. Menjivar whirled on Lysander, gasping heavily from releasing so much electricity. It would take him a few moments to replenish the energy he had spent. Menjivar drew a black coral dagger from within the folds of his robes, and pointed it at Lysander's face. The affable and goofy grinning Menjivar was gone, now replaced by a sneering predator. His entire life had been in preparation of this one moment, to exact his revenge on a World Noble. "I'm going to carve up your face you little shit eating son of a whore. Your screams will be like music to my ears."



Nicodemus said:


> Prince sauntered in with arms full of snacks and beet. He tipped his hat to Amelia. "M'lady," he said with a grin. "I brought snacks. And beer. Both so delicious in their own special ways," he said, sitting down with his back against the wall and cracking open a beer. Ice cold air burst from it in a satisfying little cloud, and Prince sighed contentedly as the alcohol began to work it's way to his brain. "Nothing like the sound of dying brain cells," he said to himself, grabbing some pretzels. "Now all I need is a good coral-ball game on den-den vision and I am set for life." He looked over at Amelia and motioned to the wide array of snacks. "Want one?" He asked. "Oh, and ask if those guys over there are thirsty too," he said, waving his hand towards the shadowy figures in the window.



Amelia stared at Prince with a dubious expression. _Does he ever take anything seriously?_ she wondered to herself. Garrick would wring his neck if he saw him drinking on the job. He'd then inevitably find a way to blame her for it of course. Amelia rolled her eyes. She was done trying to please that man. A wry smirk appeared on her face. "You know what I think I will have a beer..." 

When Prince gestured at the porthole window high up above them, she was taken off guard. Amelia glanced up at the window and was shocked to see two faces staring back at them.

*"I told you they'd see us you dunderhead!"* one of the exclaimed in a muffled voice. 

"Doh!" exclaimed his comrade.

The hallway exploded inward, blasting Prince and Amelia off of their feet. Amelia wrapped her body in a thick coating of swirling gray cloud. The cloud absorbed most of the impact, but she still hit with enough force to knock the wind out of her. Two figures strode into the smoke filled corridor, one of them a giant of a man who made a beeline for Prince. The remaining figure strode for Lady Amaryllis' room at the end of the hall. Amelia climbed back to her feet in a slight daze, protective gray clouds swirling about her body. She blasted a stream of clouds out of the soles of her boots, and propelled herself towards the assassin.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2011)

*Mist Island*

"Finally," Kent said as the Bonebuster pulled up to the island. It was shrouded in mists (unsurprisingly) but they were relatively thin on the outskirts of the island. Kent cracked his knuckles and began kicking the air under him rapidly. "Geppou!" He launched himself into the air, soaring high above the island before crashing into the middle of the town, his landing tearing up a huge section of concrete. The residents of Mist Island stared at him in awe.

"Alright listen up!" Kent shouted to the townspeople. "My name is Kent! Ex-Starshine Monk, Ex-Cipher Pol agent, Ex-Marine, Captain of the Cipher Pirates, owner of the Bonebuster, defeater of the Marine Crew _Marine Horizon_, escapee of the Castle Prison, and the  First King of the Red Kingdom!" He raised his hand above his had and slammed it down, as if sticking a flag in the earth next to him. "Unfortunately, I do not currently have a flag! This will soon be rectified!" He stalked forward, raising his arms above his head. "I claim this island in the name of the Red Kingdom! Which means from now on you guys...are like my subjects and stuff." he nodded, crossing his arms over his chest. "Yeah, and that's about it."

*Prince*




> Amelia stared at Prince with a dubious expression. _Does he ever take anything seriously?_ she wondered to herself. Garrick would wring his neck if he saw him drinking on the job. He'd then inevitably find a way to blame her for it of course. Amelia rolled her eyes. She was done trying to please that man. A wry smirk appeared on her face. "You know what I think I will have a beer..."
> 
> When Prince gestured at the porthole window high up above them, she was taken off guard. Amelia glanced up at the window and was shocked to see two faces staring back at them.
> 
> ...



As soon as the wall exploded Prince had his sword out, and in a single move swiped through half a dozen pieces of wall that were headed his way at uncomfortably high speeds. Amelia shot off in her own direction but Prince had expected that - instead of going after her, he moved towards the hulk of a man in front of him. He stunk of alcohol and a lot of other things (mainly alcohol) but Prince had smelled worse. 

"Ash saber!" His sword was suddenly covered in ash, glowing cherry red where the black stuff didn't cover. He swung forward but his strike was blocked by a simple baseball bat.

"Not so fast little man," the hulk said, swinging his baseball bat at Prince's head. Prince ducked under the attack and rolled backwards, ash swirling around his hands. 

"Volcanic Spray!" Prince shouted, the ash bursting from his hands in a cone. The ash engulfed the large man, his form vanishing beneath the swarm of burning blackness.

When Prince let up the attack, the man was unharmed. 

Prince _hmphd._ "Ok, that's pretty impressive. What's your name?"

"Homer," Homer said, drawing several baseballs from a pack on the ground. "You have beer."

"Not for you," Prince said, adjusting his cap. Ash began to swirl around his feet, slowly rising into the air in a spiral. Homer shrugged. 

"That's too bad," he said, tossing five baseballs into the air. "Grand Slam."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 23, 2011)

_*Syren Island/The East Blue...*_
Jessie and her clones sat in a circle, in the middle of Jessie's bedroom. Each clone was physically identical to her, but emotionally couldn't be any different. That's why she gathered them here together. They weren't just clones to her, mindless puppets to do her bidding. Jessie viewed them each as true blue sisters...

Loyal J2, who acted and thought the most like Jessie. She wore her hair in a pony tail, with a ball cap over her head. 

Gluttonous J3, a half eaten pizza slice in her right hand. She seemed more concerned with the empty pizza box lying on the floor, then with the seriousness of this meeting.

Steadfast J4, and her serious and deeply contemplative expression. A deep red sash was tied around her waist, with a wakizashi blade secured to it. 

Mousy J5, always the shy one. She sat with her hands nervously clasped together. As always she wore a white lab coat, and square shaped, black frame glasses. 

And last but certainly not least, the self proclaimed diva herself, J6. The petulant clone sat on her own in the corner, her arms crossed and a scowl on her face. She wore a provocative mini skirt and halter top. It was clear that she didn't like the purpose of this meeting at all.

"Are you going to call out J7?" J2 asked Jessie with an uncertain face. 

Jessie shook her head emphatically. "Uh, I don't think that would be such a good idea." 

"Amen!" J3 declared through a mouthful of mozzarella cheese. "It took all six of us just to hold her down last time." She offered Jessie the remaining crust of her pizza slice. Jessie politely refused. "So we've got a decision to make girls," Jessie said. "Billy and Jackal will be sailing away this morning."  

"Oh thank Oda!" J6 replied. "Good riddance to those two stinking neanderthals."  

Jessie rolled her eyes and continued. "And I'd like to sail with them." 

"WHAT?!" J6 exclaimed.

"Well maybe...I haven't made up my mind yet. That's why I'd like to hear what you all have to say."

"Sounds fun." 

"I'll only go if there's plenty of food." 

"I will sail wherever you sail Jessie-san." 

"Will there be scary pirates? Pirates scare me." 

"I'D RATHER JUMP INTO A PILE OF SEA KING EXCREMENT!!!" 

As all the clones began to loudly argue with each other, Jessie laid back against the floor and stared up at the ceiling. "So much for guidance from within," she muttered.


----------



## MrChubz (May 23, 2011)

The Do-gooders had made it back to the village. They were immediately greeted by the sniper from earlier and the rest of the villagers.

"So what happened?" The sniper asked eagerly.

The bandits are defeated, Clark informed the sniper. 

"Hey everyone, the bandits are dead!!" The sniper shouted to his fellow villagers. They all cheered. All 25 of them.

They're not dead. We don't kill people, Clark said to the sniper.

"What!? What's stopping them from coming back then?"

Nothing is stopping them, Comanche said to the sniper,stepping in front of Clark, They can still come and go as they please. The real problem lies with you people,

"You're telling me you went all the way there, did absolutely nothing then come back with a problem with us? All because you guys are too selfish to kill a few bandits?"

We don't kill. Listen you said the proud and the foolish remain. It's time to be wise and throw away your pride. Just go somewhere where you all will be happy. Go where the others went, Florian suggested.

"No! If none of you are going to help like you said you would, we will help ourselves. We will die here if we need to. I speak for all of us," The sniper turned to his fellow villagers, "Am I right?" He was expecting cheering but he got none.

"They're right. There's nothing left. We know where the rest of our people went. Surely they built an amazing home with room for us. Lets pack-up and leave," One of the villagers said, "Our last hope was these Do-gooders and they are the ones who saw reason. _I_ speak for all of us,"

"But-" 

"You may stay if you wish. The rest of us are leaving,"

The sniper lowered his head and sighed. Then he picked it up again, "You're right. I've just been fighting for so long I forgot that this isn't truly our home. Our home was destroyed a long time ago and now it's with the rest of our people. Thank you Do-gooders," The village people entered their huts, packed what little they had and left,"

The Do-gooders had one piece of business left on the island before they could leave though. They went back to the bandit camp. Most of them had awakened, including the bandit king.

"Oh, ready to finish the job?" The king asked.

The villagers left. The land is completely yours once again, including the coast, Clark informed the king bandit.

"This is a joke right? There's no way they would just give up like that,"

No. When we suggested that the villagers leave they thought it made sense,

"Thanks for the news, but to be honest none of us want to see your faces anymore,"

None of us want to see your faces anymore either. Come on guys, there's more work to do,

The Do-gooders left and headed to the next mission.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 23, 2011)

*[Portside]*​
A commotion stirs early in the morning as a group of citizens are forcefully removed from a block in the shopping district. Marines gather around the large metallic cross and throw blankets over the body of their diseased comrade.  “What is going on here?” a voice rings out catching the scurrying marine’s attention. Looking to where the voice came from they see their Lt. They drop what they are doing and pull a salute which is quickly returned by the CO, “Yes sir, sorry. It seems that we have a body.” The first man replies quickly. “A body, is it known who it is?” the Lt. asks as he walks up to the covered cross. “It appears to be Ensign Jones sir. He and his partner never returned to base last night.” The same sailor replies as the Lt. takes a quick peek under the bloody sheets. “Dammit, Jones is missing as is Jessie. I warned HQ about this.” He spits as he drops the covers. “And what business is it that host such a terrible crime?” he asks as he walks past the cross. “The black smith sir, we believe that it is this shop that the killer got the raw material to make the cross, Sir.” The marine replies as the Lt. folds his arms over his chest. “Who is the proprietor?” he asks. Another of the Marines walk up and hands over a report, “One Marcus Gram.” He replies as the Lt. flips through the papers. “Well do we know where this smithy is, as he is prime suspect.” The Lieutenant asks.  “I be right here Mate.” the Black Smith replies.  “Would apologize for not opening on time, but I dennea open fer another 45 minutes.  So, what be it I am suspect of?” Marcus asks. 

“Of that Mr. Gram.” The Lt replies gesturing toward the covered cross to his side.  “I didn’t do that.” Marcus replies as he looks over the large structure covered in bloody rags. “Is that so, would you be willing to come down to base and answer a few questions then?” the Lt. asks.  “Aye, I have nothing to hide mate. Figure something fierce must be under that mess.” Marcus replies as he is motioned to follow a couple of the Marines back to their base near the docks. “I want you to find out everything you can on Mr. Gram.” The Lt. tells a subordinate. “I want to know everything about him before I get back to base.” The Lt orders as he turns and looks at the cross, “And get this damned thing out of here. And give Jones a proper burial. Cover the city, maybe. Just maybe Jessie is still alive.” He says as he walks off. “Yes sir!” the marine replies as he runs off to dig what he can up on this Mr. Gram.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates: Adventure on the Misty Island~*












The Cipher Pirates had just arrived on an island known as Mist Island. "strange," said Alexis, pulling out her map. As a navigator, she kept one in her pocket often to see what island they'd be travelling to next. There was an Orange Island, Arabasta, and countless others, but no Mist Island. That explained why her exceptional navigational skills (even by amateur standards) had been unable to see the island coming up next. Her eyes lit up at the implications of this and she nearly dropped her map, "An undiscovered island!" She whipped around to tell Kent and the rest of the crew this, but to her suprise, Kent is already gone. "What-" Bros lazily points a finger up towards the sky. "What the hell is he doing?" She asked, looking up to see Kent pumping his legs through the air. 

Elaine only smiled, "Being Kent." Alexis shook her head as she watched Kent geppou through the sky. She then looked at the crew who honestly seemed disinterested in the whole thing. "I'm going after him!" Alexis announced. "Levitate!" The gravity around Alexis's body immediatly lessened and she starts to float like a balloon filled with helium. Alexis shot through the air after her captain, but the man had already landed in a town. Alexis's eyes narrowed, "I geuss not so underdiscovered." She then returned her gravity to normal and started to fall, drastically. She slammed into the ground, creating a crater and sending up dust towards anyone who was approaching the crater.

Alexis stood up and looked around her, the dust had cleared, but several people were looking at her like she was some kind of strange alien creature. They had never saw a person fall out of the sky before. It was weird and incredibly frightening. Alexis however, calmly wiped off the dust of her clothes. "Looks like I didn't land exactly where I planned. You can never be sure about these type of things..." She stated, however, when she looked up ahead her eyes widen. There was a huge dust cloud above... wherever Kent had arrived. That had to be him.

So Alexis immediatly ran past the crowd of people who had gathered to look at the falling sky girl and towards Kent. _Hopefully I get there before he starts causing trouble!_ She thought. This was literally impossible though, for trouble tended to follow Kent wherever he went...

*Wandered Katsuo~*

Katsuo walked through the streets of Hethsville with a eleven feet long piece of metal strapped to his back. Although it attracted attention, Katsuo still was able to walk through the town without much hassle. However, if his face were to be seen, he'd surely get in trouble with bounty hunters. The reason behind this was that Katsuo was firstly a giant talking humanoid cat which was already weird enough. But then he was a pirate and no doubt the marines had released a bounty poster of him. Considering what he'd done, they'd probably say he was a very dangerous and bloodthirsty swordsman. Which was the opposite, Katuso was pretty friendly unless you pissed him off, then he became the demon cat that people spoke of.

So Katsuo walked around town with his hood flipped over his head. While he looked suspicious, it was better then people outright trying to kill him. "what a quaint little town-nya!" Katsuo exclaimed as his eyes scanned over the multiple stores lined up on the streets. He had just left one, the Taokaki Fish Family store. "Hmm, these are delicious fried octopus tentacles-nya." He said, with a smirk on his face. In one of his paws was about five sticks, each with several slices of octopus meat placed on the skewer. They were hot and of course, delicious.

As he munched down on octopus meat, he reminded himself that he wanted to see the local sword shop. He had heard from other Bounty hunters that Hethsville had one of the best in the Blues. He'd have to see if they lived up to their reputation. However, as Katsuo was walking his cat senses start tingling! His fur pricked up and his ears twitched. Something was amiss. Katsuo immediatly turned around and looked at the far east section of the city. It was coming from there and although Katsuo had more important stuff to do, an animal's instict were much greater then a human's. Even though Katsuo could talk, his insticts were still the same. 

Katsuo took off running in the direction, but before he did so, stuffed his octopus tentacles into a pocket (his jacket had plenty of pockets ). They were a good snack and he would love to share them with the rest of the crew when he met back up with them.


----------



## InfIchi (May 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates *
> 
> *Melayne Syther*​
> The doctor was once again upon the ship after being assisted by an unknown female. She usually would not have broken through the wall doors so readily but with Takashis? life in the balance time was not something she could have afforded to lose. In any case most things seemed to turn out for the better with Takashi lying upon the table in the doctors? office and Melayne calmly tending to the wounds that covered his form. His wounds were certainly dreadful; he would need to rest for a good long time before he could fight at full strength again. Whatever enemy they face must have been a strong one to do so much damage. Her wounds paled in comparison, though she was lucky to fight a man who underestimated her so badly as well as gave her so many openings.
> ...



"I see, thank you very much Mel." Nicholas smiled at the woman, though it seemed less like a pleased smile and more of an interested smile... As if he was wondering just what the doctor was planning before this event. "Very well, with navigator and doctor and chef. We shall make our way off this island." With those words, the crew set into motion their next destination.. Though Nicholas knew not where to go next, he wanted it to be somewhere interesting... somewhere possibly, where he could get a little rest would be nice....

Green Cloak Pirates- At Sea-

Rex was resting comfortably, he wasn't quite sure what to do with himself, but he could feel pain rushing throughout his entire body... most of the crew were resting, even Kimchi, but that was less then a surprise. Alex manned the helm, trying to keep the ship on course, to where? He didn't know, he would wait till an island presented itself. Maybe some place nice, somewhere they could get some food... because, if they went any longer at sea without it, they would all begin to starve...


----------



## Palpatine (May 24, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis Library...*

Dapper flipped through several books thyat Chaple had just brought him. _"Sorry friend. I'm afraid those were the best I could find with so little time."_

"Don't worry about it. Anything is fine," Dapper said as he read through one of the books, a large historical collection of reports from explorers around the world.

"Hm, this is surprising. It's a documentation by Claude Van Kreiss. He's one of the most famous explorers and philosophers who ever lived."

_"I've encountered the remains of the city. The legend says that it was here that it was sent to the stars during an event known as the "celestial rising". I am still looking for any possible explanation for it, or what the event means." _

"Hmm, there must be more. Mr. Chaple, do you think you can find any other reports?" Dapper turned to the head librarian.

_"I'll see what else I can find. It'll take a bit longer though."_


----------



## Noitora (May 24, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines – CA*

*Lysander Sa’lis*










​
Within moments of the hall violently shaking from a massive explosion the entire situation changed. Not only was this Fishman whom moments ago kissing his feet like he was a god amongst men trying to kill him with more hatred than Lysander could conceive burning in his eyes, this creature had singlehandedly taken out both his guards. They were robots, just as he had begun to believe. However the Fishmans electrical ability fried their circuits and reduced them to nothing more than heaps on the ground. Their weakness had been so easily exploited, and with the sound of violence further down the corridors it was only natural to believe the two marines Garrick had left to defend him were caught up in battles of their own. This only meant one thing. He was alone with a murderous Fishman with no where to run and no one to help him. Lysanders’ eyes widened as the murderous intent filling the room, all flowing from Menjivar.
"I'm going to carve up your face you little shit eating son of a whore. Your screams will be like music to my ears." Sweat trickled down the World Nobles features; this guy was serious.
“You bastard…” The dashingly blonde marine was able to choke out
Before Lysander had a chance to draw the World Noble Pistol at the back of his belt the Fishman was upon him like a flash. The blondes eyes widened in fear and shock as the dagger thrust towards his eye. As quickly as he could he leapt back, narrowly avoiding the coral striking him down then and there, yet Menjivar kept up his attack, the dagger flung around constantly in sharp and constant arcs, only narrowly missing Lysander as he continued to jump backwards to avoid the slashes. He grunted as his back smacked into the wall, eyes fixed on his enemy.
“Die you fucking human!” Roared from the Fishmans lips. 

Again with a stroke of luck Lysander threw his body to the side, his leg spiralled up in a rather mediocre kick into the advancing enemies stomach though the same time the blade skimmed over his cheek. The marine fell to the ground in a skidding heap, almost winding himself, while the Fishman staggered back from the strike. Lysander panted as he lay on the ground, slowly pushing himself to his feet. However his fingers lightly grazed over his cheek as it stung. Drips of red stained his glove, crimson drops of his own blood. His gaze darkened as he staggered back to his feet.
“You dare… injure me…” He began with his face ablaze with rage, his usual groomed hair in a state. 
“Saint Lysander Sa’lis!” Not wavered by the outburst Menjivar roared back as he dashed forward at his prey.
“I’ll do more than that, you arrogant filth!” More quickly this time Lysander was able to draw his pistol, bullets exploding from the tip towards his enemy who avoided them like they were nothing. Just as the Fishman reached the World Noble he was able to lurched his pistol upwards and shot the coral dagger from the enemies grasp. The weapon flew off into the distance and out of reach; a smirk grew over the marines lip at his success. However that expression was soon replaced by flashes of pain as Menjivar slammed his fist into Lysanders stomach and again into his face as he leant forward from the pain. The bloody marine flew backwards and slammed into the ground on his back, his fingers still tightly grasped around his pistol. Blood trickled down his chin with his teeth grit tightly in agony and rage. A monstrous smirk grew over Menjivars lips as he raised both his hands to the sides.
“Seems like… I recharged!”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 24, 2011)

*The North Blue...*
Tengu and Marina managed to get the attention of the ship in the distance. Marina waved her hands excitedly. "Thank Oda, I'm saved!" 

"You forgot the *we* part. *We're* saved..."  Tengu corrected her. 

"Hmpf...who cares about you. If you had just let Neptune-sama kill you then I wouldn't be in this sorry mess." Marina leaned against the railing with a look of bitterness. "Being an agent of the Makaosu was my entire life. My dream was to become one of the eight elite agents, the Wakusei, to serve as the right hand woman to Darver-sama himself...but now..." She paused and glared at Tengu. "That dream is over because of you." 

"Hey you guys kidnapped me remember? I didn't start this," Tengu retorted. "But what I don't start I always end." 

Marina made no reply. He couldn't see her face, but he reckoned that if looks could kill then he'd likely be dead right now of a heart attack. Tengu could hear the flapping of the ship's sails as it approached. The smell of freshly caught fish wafted under his nostrils. "It's a fishing boat?" Tengu asked curiously. He could now hear the heartbeat of the sailor on the boat, it was strong and steady, not the heart beat of one who was harboring bad intentions. Marina let out a grunt of disgust. "Ugh, how disgusting."  

The rickety fishing trawler pulled up beside them, piled high with fish caught in giant net. A middle aged fishman appeared over the railing and waved at them. He was shirtless and had the lean and rugged look of one who had spent the majority of his life on the open sea. "You two look like you could use some help!" 

Tengu nodded and shot a thumb towards Marina. "Yeah, *she* broke this ship's engine..." 

"I didn't break anything. You broke it!" 

Tengu continued. "Anyway we don't have a sail, so we're kind of dead in the water." 

"Well I don't know anything about engines, but I know how to sail that's for sure," the fisherman responded. "I could give you both a lift to Middlesteel Island. That's where I offload my catch."

"That would be great. Thank you sir," Tengu replied.  

Marina pinched her nose at the stench of fish wafting from the boat. "I'm not riding on that smelly rustbucket..."    

Tengu shrugged as he leaped to the top of the railing. "Suit yourself then. If your dear Neptune-sama catches up with you then give him my regards," Tengu declared, before leaping to the deck of the fishing boat in a single bound. Marina gripped the railing tightly, indecision on her face. She glanced around with longing at the Makaosu stealth boat that she had helped design and build. If she left this boat behind then it meant the true end of her association with the Makaosu. There was no going back after this. 

"Are you coming Missy?" the fisherman asked. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Marina stomped along the gangplank after Tengu. Before them lay the sprawling port town of Middlesteel Island. She shuddered with relief at being freed of that putrid smelling fishing boat. "I'll never get this smell out of my hair," she grumbled. Suddenly Tengu stopped mid stride. Marina broke to a halt as he spun around and faced her, startled by the serious expression on his face.  "Isn't this where we separate. You go your way and I go mine?" 

Marina shook her head. "No chance Midomaru. You got me into this mess and you're going to help me get out of it." 

"Not this again."  

"The Makaosu want both you and me dead. As loathe as I am to admit it, I can't survive on my own with them chasing me. I'm sticking with you until you get killed, or I find someone stronger." She then jabbed her index finger against his chest, making sure he understood just how serious she was. "I can help you. There's more to me then meets the eye. You may be no ordinary blind man, but you have certain obvious limits as well. Face it, you need me just as much as I need you."

Tengu burst out laughing at her last comment. "Ah thanks, I needed a good laugh."  He headed off to find a bar. Marina followed him, keeping at a distance.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)

*Maze Davros~*

The streets of Kaiju island were littered with monsters, the creations of a certain evil doctor known as Hikibune. On a usual day, you wouldn't find any normal humans walking around. But today was different. A Pirate crew had already washed up on the shore, but there was also a man walking amongst the monsters as if he was one of them. "Ah~ So large, so huge, they're beautiful!" A young pink-haired man said as he looked around in awe at the monsters walking around. The man rose a hand and clicked a button on the scope that he wore on his left eye. "They're truly amazing..." He commented, clicking and taking pictures of one huge monster. 

The monster turned and then looked down at him, "What are you doing?" He asked, rather suprised to see a human who didn't run from him immediatly. It was refreshing. "I'm taking pictures! Now smile!" He shouted, pressing another button on his eyepatch. The monster scratched his head, "You're not normal are you?" He told the young man, pretty sure he was insane. The man laughed and rubbed the back of his head, "Why I'm Maze Davros~ I've never been normal!"

"Well then you'll fit right in with the rest of us here." The monster grumbled and waved a hand at the other monsters who walked around. Maze chuckled, "You're not weird. Your actually pretty cool by my book! And my book isn't exactly the clearest in the world." He told his newfound friend. For the first time, the monster smiled. "You're weird, but I can't exactly talk myself..." He stated. 

Maze nodded, "Thanks... What is your name?" He asked. 

"P-" The monster started to tell him, but Maze raised a finger. "It doesn't matter! I'll call you Patrick!" He announced. "Patrick, I'm a scientist... You see, i'm amazed by things like you. Things created by science! They're wondrous, you know." Maze told Patrick. "My name isn't-" The guy not named-Patrick started, but again he was interrupted by Maze who was starting to ramble. "I wonder... Who did this to you? Unless you were born like this?" 

The monster looked down at his feets, "No, I wasn't born this way... I had a family and friends, but I went on this cruise. Then it crashed and... When I woke up, I'd be turned into this... By a man named Doctor Hikibune." Maze raised an eyebrow. He had heard that name before... "Ah, Doctor Tugboat! Well this man must be a genius if he turned all of you into these awesome things... I'll go find him and ask him how he did it!" Maze announced and started walking off... backwards. The monster looked at him with a clueless expression. "He wants to go find the doctor... Why on earth..." This guy was not normal at all. But Patrick couldn't just let him go off and get killed by the doctor's more... violent creations. He cursed and ran after Maze.

"Hey wait up-" He said, grabbing Maze's shoulder and turning him around. Maze looked at Patrick with a bored expression. The monster was starting to bore him. "What is it, Petey?" He asked. The monster's jaw dropped, "I thought my name was Patrick!" He shouted, angrily. Maze rubbbed his chin, "No I'm pretty sure, that it's Paul." The monster twisted his head in confusion. _What is up with this guy!_ "Do you even know where the doctor lives?" 

"Now that I think about it... No, I don't know where Doctor Tugboat lives!" He told the monster. A sweat drop appeared above the beast's head. _Why does he keep on calling him Tugboat? _ "Welll..." He muttered, he was still unsure about helping this guy out. But the monster had a good heart and luckily for Maze, his heart was telling him to help. "I'll take you to him!" He told Maze. maze smiled, "That's great, Pog!" "MY NAME IS-"

"Yes, Pan... Now let's go!" He told the monster, hopping on his back. "What are you doing?" He asked, trying to shake him off. "Go horsey!" He shouted. Since he didn't have any reins, Maze decided to just slam his fist into the monster's back which kickstarted his engine apparently for the monster immediatly started running. "TO DOCTOR TUGBOAT!"  "Do you even know where the doctor is?"

*Topsville~*












The spinning top island had erupted into chaos as pirates and marines battled fiercely while nature raged, threatening to destroy both parties. However, with a third party suddenly bursting forth, the Devil Kings and Xtreme Marine Squadron were both in disarray. Anya and Jason had been battling for some  time, with no end to their clash in sight, but the two both took cover just in time to see the Silver Pirates arrive and start causing mayhem. Anya, hiding behind the only remaining wall of a destroyed building, looked at Marcus who was the only one who recognized the man. "Marcus!" She shouted over the wind. Even though Marcus was a jerkass, he was still her teammate andd to see him in distress, for the first time, Anya felt a little more connected to the marine.

Meanwhile, Levy was still chasing after Marcus. He grinded his teeth together as Marcus had escaped him when these new guys showed up. Levy paid no attention to them and his eyes were red with rage, *"Today you die human!"* He roared. However, he came to a halt when Dante issued an order. He briefly considered, retreating but the fish man shook his head.* "I don't take orders from you, Devil King! The Leviathan is it's own master!" *

As rain hit his back, the water only seemed to make him stronger and even more bloodthirsty, *"Thousand Tile True Punch!" *

The crazed Levy slammed his fist into the earth, causing it to shake and open up. The impact of the punch ripped through the earth everyone was standing on. The attack threatened to create a hole which would swallow everything up. The attack travelled towards Marcus whose intention was on Silver. However, Anya rose a hand, "Crystal Wall!" 

A wall of crystal burst from the ground, causing the shockwave to be stopped. Anya smiled from her position behind the wall, "I owed ya!" She shouted to Marcus. Levy growled, *"The human bitch... I thought I was done with you!" *


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 24, 2011)

*Atlas D. Drake vs Frankie and Shita*

The Pirate Captain starred down his two monstrous opponents, the tall muscle bounded green giant Frankie, and the faceless tongue whipping Shita, "So how about you start off the festivities Frankie?" Shita hisses at his partner.

"I dun need yor perm...perm..."

"Permission?"

"DON'T TELL ME WHAT TO SAY!" Frankie shouts before rushing at Drake. He uses his yellow aura to shoot him above the attack and fires back with a red blast of energy that knocks him to the ground, "Got-!" he looks down as he feels the familiar slimy grip of Shita's tongue wrapping around his ankle, "Damn..."

The mutant swings him around the room, slamming him into every piece of furniture there as well as a few walls, "Heads up Frankie, this one's comin' to you..." he says before pitching Drake at the recovered mutant.

"Got em!" he says cocking back his fist, "Crap! Blue Helmet!" he throws up a diamond shaped blue box of energy around his head just before it collided with Frankie's fist. The mutant's strength shattered the shield but his defense managed to lessen the damage a bit.

He slammed his foot into Drake's stomach while he was downed and as he flies back Shita wraps his tongue around his waist and slams him right into the floor. The dust clears but Shita's tongue is still wrapped around Drake as he struggles to get back on his feet, "Damn, I need a weapon here...Where's Kong when I need him!"

*With Nirra...*

As the amazon raced through the halls of the building in search of the doctor responsible for this mess she didn't even notice the fury bundle of joy resting in between here breasts. Suddenly they let out a sneeze and she stops.

"Did my breasts...Just sneeze?" suddenly a furry head pops out with a mischievous look on its face, "I should have known..."  she says, shooting Kong a look, "Well I hope you're comfortable, and I'll do my best not to take too many hard hits to the chest if I find myself a fight," she says with a smirk before running off again.

*Back to the Fight...*

"Get over here weakling," Shita says, tuggling on his tongue but Drake grips the floor tightly, "I can't just let them keep throwing me around like this..." he closes his eyes, "I need something sharp here...I need a-!" suddenly a swirling orange aura blazes out of his palm before taking the form of a sword of energy, "Sword...That'll do."

He spins around and slices himself free from Shita's tongue. The monster howls in pain as part of his tongue is cut off. He cocks his fist back and fires off a red blast, Shita hears it coming and ducks but this leaves him wide open for Drake to speed at him with his yellow aura and pierce him in the chest with his blade.

Drake pins his opponent up against the wall, "This doesn't change a thing!" he says, firing his tongue and wrapping it around the pirate's head, "You can have all the weapons you want! It won't matter if you can't breathe!" 

The D keeps his cool though, suddenly the sword's hilt begins to spark with green, "What?" and then the lightning energy expands and rushes down the blade, electrocuting him until he falls to the ground. 

Drake removes the burnt tongue from his head, "Well that's gross..." he says with a nauseated look on his face. 

Frankie appears behind him and goes to crack him in the back but a large blue shield appears between the two. Frankie punches and punches but can't break through it, "How about we keep mixing a few colors together?" he says, placing his hand on the shield, orange energy coursing through it before finally firing out several small orange aura blades that stab into the monster.

He stumbles back in pain while Drake's shield drops and he steps forward, "And now for the finisher," he says, his palm glowing purple before he touches Frankie's chest and creates a huge explosion.

"And now for Mr. Doctor..." he says before blasting the ceiling and flying to the top floor.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 24, 2011)

*[Mist Island]​*​
 “I wonder what name this dreary covered island carries.” Tobias asks himself aloud, almost as if expecting the sea and the shore to answer. Stifling a yawn he leaps from the long boat as it runs ashore. His clothing was a mess, the inmate suit he wore was tattered and covered in blood, what was worse he was on an unfamiliar island with nothing but his own brains to combat what may or may not be in the mist of this god forsaken spit of dirt. Stilling his nerves he nervously fiddles with the blindfold that covered his eyes, no he should probably leave it on. Best if adversaries thought he was blind should he run into any.  Wrapping the tattered clothing around himself he shoves his hands in his underarms and begins to walk. The Beach slowly shifts from a sandy shoreline to a lightly dotted forest as a trail of sorts becoa=mes blatantly obvious.  “Seems life may be hear, or was at one time at least.” Tobias notes aloud as the spare forest begins to bloom into a full fledged one.  “What have we here Nigel?” a voice cuts through the air startling Tobias. “Dunno Mick, looks like a convict.” the man identified as Nigel replies as the sound of feet rustling in the underbrush can be heard.  “A convict, you don’t say. Wonder what hes doing out here all on his lonesome?” Mick shouts back as the sounds of bodies pressing up against trees can be heard as the leaves distinctly crunch.

“Dunno Nigel, perhaps he didn’t know the Black Dragon owned this here trail.” Mick replies as the sound of steel being drawn from leather sings in Tobias’ ears. _ “Tobi, looks like they plan on killing ya.”_ the voice says with a bit of muse.  “I was wondering if you had decide to be yellow.” Tobias replies as he looks in different directions looking for his would be assailants. “What you say you little prick?” Nigel growls from behind a tree.  “I said you need to shower pig, I can smell you from here.” Tobias snaps back. “Oh is that so?” Mick replies for his mate as they dart between some more trees. _ “Here they come Tobi.”_ the voice mocks as Mick is the first to appear from Tobias’ left, “You’re in the good graces of the Black Dagon,  money is owed to travel this trail!” he yells as his knife cuts through the air aimed at Tobias’ left arm. Trained as a Marine most his life, this was an morbidly stupid move as he side steps. With a snatch he grabs Mick by the wrist and twist him over disarming him at the same time.  “If you don‘t mind sweety, I‘ll be keeping this.” Tobias says as he flicks the knife up and catches it. _ “Nice blade, and your disarm wasn’t that bad either.”_ the voice says as Tobias inspects the blade.

It was a fairly vicious looking weapon, the blade itself was about ten inches long and it curved away from him, on the part that faced him three large serrations gleamed in the dim light. _ “Well look at that, it has a kill point too.”_ the voice comments as Mick gets back up. “Look out Nigel, I don’t think he is blind.” Mick says as he darts back behind some trees. “Is that so, well maybe we should negotiate then.” Nigel, clearly the leader, replies. “Right-o” Mick replies back as he steps out from behind his cover. “Mate, suppose we talk.” Mick says allowing Nigel to worm himself around to attacking range.  “Suppose we do.” Tobias replies. “Lets say you give me my blade back, and what ever valuables you may be carrying and oh… we’ll let you live.” Mick proposes. Under his blindfold Tobias cocks an eyebrow.  “And if I refuse?” Tobias ask. Nigel’s twin blade cuts through the air and cuts into Tobias, the tip of the blade jutting from his chest. “I suppose you die govnah.” Nigel says with a grin, “Course you’d have died either way ya know.” Nigel adds with a bit of gusto as he synchs up on the knife. Tobias however didn’t seem to care as he grabbed the blade. Stepping to the side it seems to simply slip through him. A flash of steel across Nigel’s left cheek forces him to release the grip on his own blade and back away.  “So, what were you planning on doing after you killed me?” Tobias asks curiously as he flips the blade up and catches it by the handle, he now had a set of weapons to call his own. 

_ “Use us, cut into their flesh again!”_ Tobias paused for a moment and looked around, who said that he thought. _ “It was us.”_ another voice similar yet different from the last. Peering down Tobias looked at his new knives they seemed to pulse with a life their own, were they speaking? “Shit Nigel it’s a Devil Fruit user!” Mick shouts as he rounds a couple of trees and appears on the beside the recouping Nigel. “So it appears.” Nigel replies. “A hasty get away then?” Mick replies. “Ya bet, after me!” Nigel replies as he shoves Mick down in front of Tobias.  “No ya don‘t.” Tobias, caught up in the moment says. Tossing the blade in his left hand up he jumps with a spin in the air and kicks out. The edge of boot hit’s the knife and propels it toward Nigel. It flips rapidly end over end and quickly stabs into Nigel bringing him to the ground.  “So, tell me Mick.” Tobias says as he reaches down and grabs the man by the neck. Then lifting him up he continues.  “Seeing that you and your chum there are here, that leads me to believe there is a town around, would that be correct?” Tobias asks. “Ye..ah, about ten minutes up the trail.” he replies as the razor sharp blade he once used was pushed under his throat.  “Thanks friend.” Tobias replies as he drops him, “That it, you gonna let me live govnah?” Mick asks peering over his shoulder at Nigel whom lay dead. 

 “Of course not.” Tobias replies as the flash of the blade traces across Mick’s throat. 

*[Ten or so Minutes later]*​
Tobias clears the forest and come upon the town spoke of. Now in more fitting cloths, ones he borrowed. He walk into the place. But before he could investigate further a large ruckus came from the center of town, something sounding like a great impact shakes the area with a boom. Running he rounds a corner of two and stop. Pressing up against a building he looks. What he sees astonishes him, a man made that impact. 



			
				Kent said:
			
		

> "Alright listen up!" Kent shouted to the townspeople. "My name is Kent! Ex-Starshine Monk, Ex-Cipher Pol agent, Ex-Marine, Captain of the Cipher Pirates, owner of the Bonebuster, defeater of the Marine Crew _Marine Horizon_, escapee of the Castle Prison, and the  First King of the Red Kingdom!" He raised his hand above his had and slammed it down, as if sticking a flag in the earth next to him. "Unfortunately, I do not currently have a flag! This will soon be rectified!" He stalked forward, raising his arms above his head. "I claim this island in the name of the Red Kingdom! Which means from now on you guys...are like my subjects and stuff." he nodded, crossing his arms over his chest. "Yeah, and that's about it."



Again Tobias cocked an eyebrow, ex-marine?


----------



## Eternity (May 24, 2011)

*Mist Island*

Orland woke up, slowly getting to his feet. His head was pounding from the haki training the day before. With heavy steps, he walked into the kitchen. "Naomi? Are you there?"
There was a note on the counter.

_ Sweet Orland

I am talking a trip into town to buy some supplies. Ill be back later._ _

Love_ _
Naomi

_
After eating, he started his daily workout. With his dial headphones, he started running. 

About 2 hours into his run, running through the main square. A man was 
standing in what seemed to be a small crater in the middle of the streets.

"Alright listen up!" Kent shouted to the townspeople. "My  name is Kent! Ex-Starshine Monk, Ex-Cipher Pol agent, Ex-Marine,  Captain of the Cipher Pirates, owner of the Bonebuster, defeater of the  Marine Crew _Marine Horizon_, escapee of the Castle Prison, and the  First King of the Red Kingdom!" He raised his hand above his had and slammed it down, as if sticking a flag in the earth next to him. "Unfortunately, I do not currently have a flag! This will soon be rectified!" He stalked forward, raising his arms above his head. "I claim this island in the name of the Red Kingdom! Which means from now on you guys...are like my subjects and stuff." he nodded, crossing his arms over his chest. "Yeah, and that's about it."

Orland felt a slight disgust from this guy. And it seems some of the others felt the same way, but most of the people watching seemed to be quite fond of the idea. Mist Island was a poor island with little communication with the outside world, and the few people that port here have been pirates. Mostly bad pirates.

Orland walked over to Kent and looked him in the eyes. "And do you have any plans on helping us?" Orland asked, frowning. "We are a poor nation, with montly attacks from pirates trying to kill or steal." He eyed Kent, studying him. "And we already have a protector." he added.


​


----------



## Noitora (May 24, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis*

*Sandrei*​

That man. Humora. His former Captain, a Fishman of high standards and respect, who even in their battles against hundreds of humans said not to kill them. To only show that their ways could not be forced upon the Fishmen, an honourable and strong willed agenda. However those years ago Humora changed, after seeing how cruel the humans were to the Fishman slaves he turned. He began slaughtering humans without remorse, and even betrayed his crew to the marines as they did not agree with his murderous methods. He remembered that fateful night as clear as if it was yesterday. 

*~Several years ago~*​
*?Where is Humora!??* Sandrei roared out as he stomped down the Moon Pirates vessel. Alongside him other Fishmen pirates strode. They had had enough of the murderous ways of their Captain; there was only one solution, mutiny. The Captains quarters lay ahead, with only two pirates whom had no sided with Sandrei and his posse standing guard outside it. Though with the large force moving towards them they were easy to convince. 
*?Is he inside??* Sandrei asked sternly as he stepped between them, a hand resting on the door handle. Both Fishmen looked at each other before sighing in defeat.
?He is?? And just like that they shifted to the opposite side. The door slowly creaked open to reveal a darkened room, no signs of life whatsoever. The Shark frowned deeply, his gaze flickering between the two guards who seemed as puzzled as himself. Just then a den den mushi crackled on the table, Humoras voice upon the other side.
*?My loyal followers. It seems we have come to a disagreement. So I am sorry to announce? I will no longer be requiring your services. The world does not need compassionate Fishmen. I humbly hand you over to the marines.? *Gasps and roars of anger flourished through the company until one suddenly yelled at the back.
?Incoming? Dozens of marine ships!? Sandrei darted to the back of the ship to see the incoming vessels, a number of Vice Captains leading the charged. His teeth grit tightly as he clenched the rail of the ship, snapping it off from the structure.
*?Humora?!?*

* ~Present Day~*​
The Phoenix Pirates stood behind him, the return of Rose being a relief and their chatter ringing in the Sharks ears. They were a strong willed crew and a good hearted group of friends. Though at this moment he could not think about the friends he had made, he was barely considering the woman Ursla who inspired him to push on forward and not rot in his cell. With a hefty sigh he raised his voice to grab the attention of the Phoenixs? behind him.
*?Seems this is where I get off??* His voice was as deep as ever, stern and even bubbling with anger. 
*?? an old friend of mine in at the Palace, working alongside this Islands King. Whatever the reason, whatever the cause, it doesn?t matter.?* He tightly clenched his fist, his sharp teeth brandished.* ?? I?m going to tear that Palace down and finally show them you don?t fuck with the Moon Pirates.?* After his snarled outburst he gazed over his shoulder, his anger appearing more saddened than rage now that his focus was upon those he considered nakama.
*?I don?t want you to get involved, go back to? The Phoenix Dawn and leave.? *He said sternly, a wall thrown up between him and the group. Not wishing to hear their replies he sped off with his ridiculously surprising speed, gliding over the watery paths of Aquapolis, towards the Palace.

Sandrei, not wishing to get his friends involved headed off to cause destruction, leaving the Phoenix Pirates with a choice, even if he considered there to be only one answer. Would their friendship shine upon another?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)

*Golden Snakes: Trouble on Paradise!~ *

While Jinto and Pattaya dealt with their past, Brandy had stayed in her hotel room and was instead reflecting back on her history. The purple-haired girl stared out her window. She was on the highest floor so she could see the entire vacation city laid out in front of her. They'd just saved it from a group of troublesome (and extremly loud) pirates. Brandy was proud of herself, but it was at these times, when you were alone, that you thought. And Brandy really hadn't had a chance to reflect with the raunchy crew of the Golden Snake. She smiled, though. She truly loved her new friends, even though they got in a lot of trouble. "It's been a year, though..." She muttered. 

"Since I became a marine..." 

*~Year Ago in the Holy City of Verona~*

We're immediatly treated to a wide-shot of a rather large city, built on an island. The sea surround it was clean and you could see people partying in the beaches. The sky above the city was also clean and free of clouds which heralded disaster. The city itself was grand and at the center was a giant statue of the ruler and protector of Verona, Lord Vermouth Evergreen the great. The statue stood at 150 feet and even though it'd been constructed ten years ago in Vermouth's honor, it still stood proud. Next to the statue was a huge church, a chapel in fact. It was there that the second most powerful man in Verona, the Friar, held session.

However, our story focuses not on the city but on the Evergreens... 

"FATHER!" a man yelled out, running down a long hallway. At the end of the hallway were two giant doors. Of course, he couldn't push them open so he quickly pulled a lever located on a panel to the side. The doors open and the man quickly rushed in. 

He stopped though as soon as he was in the room. Oh blast! He had forgotten! Father's court was in session! He'd most likely pay for this! However, he had to tell his father the terrible news... He looked over to see who was being prosecuted in the court today. A shaking man, most likely a thief from the looks of it was kneeling before a giant booth in which a large man stood at. The man had the look of a lion and was indeed the 'King of the Jungle'. 

*Lord Vermouth Evergreen
Head of the Evergreen Household
Ruler of Verona*

The powerful man's eyes wander over to that of his son's. The look simply meant, it had better be important. His eyes then fell back to the trembling man, *"The verdict is... You are guilty! Of stealing!" *Vermouth shouted. A man in the corner who had been biting his nails early, hopped in the air with excitement. "YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!" He shouted joyfully, the gold on him clanking heavily. He was a merchant and a rather rich one at that. Vermouth rolled his eyes,* "You'll be in prison for three months..."* He told the poor man and then slammed the bottom of his giant scythe into the ground. *"I'm done with this..." *

The merchant however slammed his fists down. "WHAT! Only three months? It should be three years! No, he should be exceuted! I'm one of the richest and greatest men in this city-" However, he stops when Vermouth looks directly at him. "*Would you like to serve time as well?" *Vermouth asked. The merchant quickly shut his mouth and sat down, like a loyal dog. 

Now that he was truly finished, Vermouth stepped down from the booth and started walking towards the huge doors, his cape following after him and giant scythe in his hand. His two, armored bodyguards walked with him, although he didn't need the protection. Lord Evergreen was an experienced warrior. However, he didn't leave the court as his fast walking suggested. Instead, he turned to his son. *"This had better be good, Gin." *He told the boy quite simply.



The boy gulped. "Well, father..." He muttered and then Gin slammed his fist down, "It's Brandy again, father!" Vermouth's eyes widened. "Somehow... Even after you'd prevented all alcohol from getting to her, she managed to consume Vodka! She's in the eastern section of the city and it's pretty violent! She's destroying everything!" Vermouth slammed his scythe in the ground, causing everyone to look over in his direction. *"WHAT!" *Gin jumped back, scared by his father's outrage.

*"This has gotten out of hand!"* He roared, raising his scythe. _I tried Tequila... Oda knows I tried..._ He thought.* "Brandy must be stopped and this time I'll do it myself! Fetch me a horse!"* He told his two guards who quickly rushed off to do the task he had given them. You never disobeyed an order from the most powerful man in Verona.

And right now, he was pissed off as hell...

*~Flashback End~*


----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)

Brandy was so deep into her past memories that tears flowed from her eyes like two rivers, "I'm sorry, father~" She muttered. She also was so deep that she failed to notice someone tapping on a window. "SIS, DON'T CRY!" a voice shouted. "Huh?" Brandy looked up to see a man at her window on the highest floor, smiling. "AHHHHHH!" she screamed, immediatly reaching for something that could be used as a weapon... Brandy pulled a barrel out of nowhere and screams, "Barrel Toss!" She threw it and it broke the glass, slamming into the man and knocking him down. 

She sobbed, "W-who the hell was that guy!" 

"It's me sis..." The voice from earlier squeaked, a hand being seen as it tried to punch itself up. A face was then shown that she immediatly recognized, "Gin!" Brandy exclaimed, in suprise. The man had finally pulled himself and when he did, Brandy immediatly tackled him in with a bear hug. His bones could be heard crunching, "Ah, that's good ol' sis!" Gin said, "Now please put me down." He commanded and Brandy says, "Oh yeah!" She put him down on the ground and then took a step back. "Gin, what are you doing here?"

Gin smiled, wiping dust off his rather nice clothes. He was wearing a suit and had an expensive jacket, no doubt, made by some famous designer. "Ah~ I heard from some of my marine friends that you were on vacation, so I came to this island! It's quite beautiful, I must admit... But the beaches are nothing compared to those of Verona!" 

Brandy nodded, still smiling. "Alas, that is true, brother..."

The Prince then clapped his hands, "Well, while it is great to see you, sis, the ship that leaves back to Verona will be here in thirty minutes. So I have something to tell you and listen closely." He told Brandy, putting a hand on her face. "Father is dying." 

Time seemed to stop right there for Brandy. Her mouth opened, "W-what?" The Prince nodded, "Yes, he's dying from a disease that even Verona's finest doctors cannot identify. I estimate that he'll have at least... three months to live." He told Brandy who was still in a mode of shock. Seeing, how sad she looked, Gin frowns, "I'm sorry Brandy~ I know this probably ruins your vacation, but you need to know. You haven't seen father in a year! Imagine how life would be if you hadn't seen him just one more time before he died!"

"I wish I could stay here to comfort you, sis. But I truly must go..." A tear fell from Gin's left eye. "Dammit!" He grumbled, turning his back on his sister. "I promised that I wouldn't cry in front of you sister! But I'm weak! As Lord of Verona, I'll have to be strong like father!" He said. 

Brandy twisted her neck, "Huh?"  

"Well... We were meant to rule together Brandy! That was how father intended, the Prince and Princess, children of Lord Vermouth ruling the city he had helped build.... But with your exile and being a marine, you cannot rule. So I'll have to do it by myself..." He sighed and then slumped his shoulders. "It'll be hard and I'll have to be strong! Especially since I believe that there may be enemies moving about in the city..." 

"Enemies?" Brandy asked. Gin's eyes looked rather dark, "Enemies, who wouldn't hesitate to kill a good man like father..." He then smiled, "But cheer up, Brandy! I hope that I'll be seeing you soon!" He told Brandy, hopping on the window ledge and then he glanced back. "Oh and by the way... It appears that the leader of your squad, Jinto Hazama, along with another one of your marine buddies has ran into a little trouble with a pirate and an ex-marine if I believe correctly..."

Brandy shook her head at his last words. What! Jinto and someone else were in trouble! She had heard something earlier too... "Bye!" Gin shouted, jumping off the roof. Her brother, what a strange man he was. She looked out at the window as he jumped from roof to roof, just as he used to when they were children... Now that same little boy was going to be ruler of Verona. But she'd deal with all of that, later. Firstly, she had to help her friends. 

Brandy rushed out of the door! _I'm coming, guys!_ She thought as she ran, fast as she could...


----------



## Bluebeard (May 24, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Art bobbed his head slightly, staring at the man above him. "Your colours where..off" he said melodicly, bobbing his head the other way, before he stood up and dusted himself off. He then started talking.
> 
> "The air around you and your crew..I like it." He walks over to the canvas and takes out a larger brush, he dips it in white paint, and paint over it.
> 
> ...














Duke looked at this guy with a confused expression. 

"Colours...?" He then noticed a strand of his long red hair was green. "Hey, you painted a piece of my hair green!" Duke said, enraged at this man. He shook his fist angrily and started to stomp towards him, threatening to clobber him. The crew, knowing of their captain's impressive strength, especially when pissed off, grabbed him. "LET ME AT HIM! HE TRIED TO PAINT ME GREEN!" Duke yelled, angrily. "Calm down, Duke!" Kaya said. Duke grumbled, "Fine... Now let me go!" He commanded, and the crew lowered their arms.

Duke crossed his arms and looked at Art, rather unimpressed by the strange man. "Look b-" Art had started painting again. Duke raised a hand to stop him, but he lowered it when he sees what is happening. The wounds on his body... they're dissapearing, one by one. He looked at Art, then at his hands, and then at the rest of the crew. The same thing was happening to them. It was as if he was painting their bodies and putting white paint over the wounds. Once Art was finished, Duke says, "Uh, thanks for whatever you just did."

"What is your name?"

"My name!? I'm the one whose supposed to be asking you that, baka. Don't you recognize me! I'm Duke Kaiser! The man who'll be Pirate King... No fuck that as I've said before, it's too low for my standards, ruler of the world!" He exclaimed, sticking out his chest boastfully. The rest of the crew merely looked at him with bemused expressions. They knew what was coming next. This was the same way they'd been invited to join the crew.

"Art Jurei, eh? Your an artist, I'm guessing from the stupid name! I could use one of those... How'd you like to join my crew? You'd be pretty useful with that devilish power of yours! More marines then those wimps over there will be crowding this place soon and a person like you isn't exactly normal! So what do you think?"


----------



## Palpatine (May 25, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra punched through several walls as she searched for the deranged scientist. She could care less what ended up happening to this place. As usual, she had no problem with Kong resting in her breasts. She just had to try to focus on finding the scientist. 

As Nirra broke down another doorway, she noticed that this room was completely dark. No lights whatsoever, until Nirra caught sight of two two very large shining yellow objects side by side. "What...the..." Nirra turned around and started running, quickly realizing what the objects were: the eyes of something very big. As she ran down the hallway, a massive blue creature crashed through the walls, chasing her on all four limbs. _"Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!"_ Nirra quickly turned at the next corner, hoping to throw off the monster for a moment. However, the creature simply turned and kept pursuing her. "Oi! Good boy! Stop chasing me now! I'm friendly!"


----------



## Palpatine (May 25, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis...*

"What an idiot!" Griso hopped over to the pirates (apparently having gotten off the ship somehow) as Sandrei charged off towards the castle. "He thinks he can rip the castle apart himself? How thick can you get? Still, it's admirable. Now, can you please untie me now? I have no intention of messing with you guys anymore."

Ten had silently listened to Sandrei's speech, not showing any concern when he left. "It seems he's very passionate about something. I suppose he has some history with the pirate the guards mentioned."

*Aquapolis Library...*

_Van Kress' Notes:_ 

_From what I've learned, the society that once stood here had a connection with the moon and the stars. There are mentions of something known as the "Sea Guardian" which in itself seems to have a connection to the previously mentioned events in my last report, something happened that triggered a dramatic change in their environment, and they were forced to leave this place behind. They speak of some sort of pathway in the stars. Unfortunately, I can't find out anymore about this until I've gone deeper into the ruins._

Dapper read through all of the gathered notes. "Hmm. Not much about moon travel. I suppose that makes sense, as Van Kress was long before any research had been done on the subject. Still, there must be more on this path in the stars. I doubt it's anything literal. Still, it can't hurt to look."

_"We'll be closing soon friend. The king's meeting with some important person later."_ Dapper turned around to face the librarian. "Hm? Who?"

_"Some pirate. Heroomi or something."_


----------



## Zoidberg (May 25, 2011)

It always amazed Rek at what you can pull off with a good suit and the right personality. There may be hundreds of 'master' thieves who might be able to pull off a few heists using highly convoluted schemes, expensive equipment and a crack team of experts and only end up breaking even. Dozens of pirates boast earning riches by raiding some merchant ships and extorting a few towns at the risk of death or worse. Rek could swindle a ship's load of money if he played his cards right, but that wasn't why he was here. 

So far he hasn't found anything that would reveal Fundabar. Every record he'd found in his bedroom concerned deals to various companies, some legal, others illegal, but all of them were made after Glitter Spire was built. He did find some other files, but a few other servants approached the room and Rek couldn't risk being caught. He slipped out of Fundabar's bedroom and ended up going inside the room adjacent to it. 

It wasn't exactly what he expected a stuffy fat gem merchant to own. Fundabar had a large collection of west blue artifacts,  ranging from ceremonial bands from the now-dead Bairazen civilization to a metal tablet he excavated a few months ago. 

Rek practically dropped everything. He didn't care about finding out the mystery behind Fundabar's success. Now he just wanted to know how the bastard got his tablet.


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> Duke looked at this guy with a confused expression.
> 
> "Colours...?" He then noticed a strand of his long red hair was green. "Hey, you painted a piece of my hair green!" Duke said, enraged at this man. He shook his fist angrily and started to stomp towards him, threatening to clobber him. The crew, knowing of their captain's impressive strength, especially when pissed off, grabbed him. "LET ME AT HIM! HE TRIED TO PAINT ME GREEN!" Duke yelled, angrily. "Calm down, Duke!" Kaya said. Duke grumbled, "Fine... Now let me go!" He commanded, and the crew lowered their arms.
> 
> ...



"Yes." he said simply. A sweatdrop appeared on the rest of the crew, while Duke yelled. "Yes? YES!? That's it?" Some of his other crewmates had already taken a hold of him, keeping him from beating Art again.

Art then bobbed his head again and said. "Yes."

_


_*Atlas Pirates*

Sento threw her body back, nearly getting smothered by the giant mace. "Shit! This is more of a challenge then I thought." she said, but she was still smiling.

Sliding through the monsters legs, she procedes to jump to the back of the beasts head. *"Kangaroo Kick!"* The beast stumbled forward, screaming with an earpiercing sound. After landing, Sento leaped up again.* "Gorilla Swing!"* Her elbow hit the side of its head with loud crack. 
However, instead of the scream she was waiting for, he beast just turned around. "What the fuck! I just cracked your skull, and you-" but before she could finish her sentence, its expression changed again, and he started screaming. Then, witin a few seconds, its expression changed again. Instead if looking out into the air, it was now staring at Sento, almost like somebody had removed its every feeling and sense of pain, and made it into an obidient zombie.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Yes." he said simply. A sweatdrop appeared on the rest of the crew, while Duke yelled. "Yes? YES!? That's it?" Some of his other crewmates had already taken a hold of him, keeping him from beating Art again.
> 
> Art then bobbed his head again and said. "Yes."



"Welcome to the crew then, Art!" He said, thrusting his fist into the air. "Hey guys, this is Art Jurei, he's our new crew member!" The crew looked at him strangely and then they all shout, "We know! We've been here the entire time!" They shouted. Duke rubbed the back of his head, "Oh yeah, I kind of forgot..." He muttered.

 "Well, anyway!" Duke shouts, turning back to Art. "As the crew's artist I have something for you to paint! The Norseman's looking a little rusty and I can't have the ship that will traverse the entire world looking bad... Shishi will do repairs since he's the shipwright, but you can paint it over in new colors!" He told the man.

"Then after that, I want you to paint a portrait of me!" He exclaimed, slamming his thumb into his chest. "Why do you want a picture of yourself?" Kaya asked. Duke frowned, "It's simple! All the great leaders in history have giant pictures of themselves. I'll need one since I'm the ruler of the world..." 

Rush shook his head, "You don't rule the world. Yet." He told his captain. "But one day, I will and the entire world will know the name of Duke Kaiser! A giant portrait of me will work perfectly!"  He announced. "Now c'mon! We need to get back to the ship..."  He started walking away from the wreckage that he and his crew left, but suddenly Duke turns out, "Brolly..." He muttered. "IF YOU CAN HEAR ME BROLLY! WE'RE GOING BACK TO THE SHIP AND WE'LL WAIT ON YOU! BUT IF YOU DON'T SHOW UP IN TWENTY-FOUR HOURS, WE'RE GONE!"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Mist Island*
> 
> Orland woke up, slowly getting to his feet. His head was pounding from the haki training the day before. With heavy steps, he walked into the kitchen. "Naomi? Are you there?"
> There was a note on the counter.
> ...



Kent nodded. He had expected this, to be honest. No matter how awesome he was, the local populace would resist until he proved said awesomeness.

Of course, he had more been expecting a fight, but words worked too. He could talk really loudly and hopefully nobody would pay too much attention."One." He said, addressing the crowd. "Once you become part of the Red Kingdom, you are under my personal protection, as well as the protection of the rest of my Crew.  In addition, if you're ever in dire need of protection, my personal army, the Red Legion, will protect you."

"I don't see no army!" Someone shouted. 

Kent nodded. "They're not here with me at the moment. They're currently defending my Capitol, the Red Keep, from Marine invasion."

"Going a little heavy on the Reds, aren't you?" Someone else asked. 

"No," Kent said. "Anyway, as I was saying, if you need it, I have an army... he paused. "A small army..." he paused again. "A very large company of highly trained....of moderately trained soldiers...convicts, all of which..." He rubbed the back of his neck awkwardly. "Most of which....some of which...AT LEAST ONE OF WHICH is completely loyal to me." He nodded. "If it is needed, you will have a very large company of moderately trained convicts, at least one of which is completely loyal to me!"

The town square exploded into muttering.

"Two!" Kent shouted over the muttering. "I don't give a shit about your protector - I'm much better at protecting stuff than he is! At least, as long as 'protecting' is interchangeable with 'beating stuff up'."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Enroute to the Red Dawn Headquarters...*
Commander Zane Garrick sat by the wheelhouse, regaling his crew with his adventures as Admiral Aihato's assistant. Ensign Frosty sat nearby, listening with rapt attention, or so Garrick assumed. *"So then Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral) threw the cup of coffee back in my face. I'll tell you it burned like a motherfuck. Apparently she didn't like decaf. She told me to put lots of sugar in it next time, or she'd fry my eyeballs out of my socket...ah those were good times. Then there was this other time when I was doing Admiral Aihato's laundry...boy was I shocked when I found out that she wore thongs. Anyway I-"   * 

A snoring sound snapped Garrick out of his story. He turned towards Frosty and narrowed his eyes. The clown was sleeping with his head tilted back over his chair. The rest of the crew immediately separated from Frosty as if he were radioactive. Garrick struck the Ensign with a lunging backhand. Frosty bounced from the chair and sprawled onto the deck. 

Garrick sprung to his feet and pointed at each of his subordinates. *"I'm trying to pass on important life lessons to you little pukefaces. When I'm Admiral you'll all look back fondly on this time, and tell your own subordinates of how you made coffee and did the laundry of the great Marine legend Zane Garrick. SO PAY ATTENTION AND TAKE NOTES!!"  *

Garrick decided to continue with his story of when he had mistakenly mixed up Admiral Aihato's colored clothes with her white clothes, but then the warning alarm rang out. Everyone quickly snapped to attention. Garrick strode towards the command deck, draping his white Marine trenchcoat over his massive shoulders. He turned towards his first officer, Lt. Masters. 

*"Report!"* 

"Two ships on the horizon sir. They came out of nowhere. They're flying the colors of the Red Dawn Front." 

Garrick scowled slightly. *"Someone tipped those motherfuckers off that we were coming."* Not that it mattered. All these Red Dawn fuckers were doing was hastening their own demise. A look of bloodlust appeared on Garrick's face. *"Order the Blazing Beauty to support us while we concentrate on their flagship. PREPARE FOR BATTLE!"*


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Kent nodded. He had expected this, to be honest. No matter how awesome he was, the local populace would resist until he proved said awesomeness.
> 
> Of course, he had more been expecting a fight, but words worked too. He could talk really loudly and hopefully nobody would pay too much attention."One." He said, addressing the crowd. "Once you become part of the Red Kingdom, you are under my personal protection, as well as the protection of the rest of my Crew.  In addition, if you're ever in dire need of protection, my personal army, the Red Legion, will protect you."
> 
> ...




"First," Orland started "We only have your word that you will proctect us."

Then he smiled. "And second, its SHE. Her name is Naomi, and she is stronger then you will ever be." This got a great roar from the crowd. "Yeah!" and "That's right." where yelled towards Kent. "But if you can make her agree to it, I am sure everybody will be ok with it."

"Easy enough." Kent exclaimed, punching his hands into each other. Orland smiled, both he and the rest of the crowd saw her, but Kent where oblivious to her. Then she appeard right in front of Kent. She was standing there since Orland confronted him, but she used her devil fruit to make Kent unable to see her.

"Hello there." she said, patting Kent on the head.


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> "Welcome to the crew then, Art!" He said, thrusting his fist into the air. "Hey guys, this is Art Jurei, he's our new crew member!" The crew looked at him strangely and then they all shout, "We know! We've been here the entire time!" They shouted. Duke rubbed the back of his head, "Oh yeah, I kind of forgot..." He muttered.
> 
> "Well, anyway!" Duke shouts, turning back to Art. "As the crew's artist I have something for you to paint! The Norseman's looking a little rusty and I can't have the ship that will traverse the entire world looking bad... Shishi will do repairs since he's the shipwright, but you can paint it over in new colors!" He told the man.
> 
> ...



"Oh, you mean the boat down in the docks? I have a picture of it already, so I only need to add colours. And I will only paint a portrait of you when the air about you is strong enough. And currently.." he looked at him. "..you are not nearly strong enough." 

"But your air, and the air of your crew..or maybe I should call it aura?" he trailed off a bit, but quickly got back on track. "anyway, your aura, and the aura of your crew seem to allign perfectly with mine, so I think we will be an unbeatable crew."


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "First," Orland started "We only have your word that you will proctect us."
> 
> Then he smiled. "And second, its SHE. Her name is Naomi, and she is stronger then you will ever be." This got a great roar from the crowd. "Yeah!" and "That's right." where yelled towards Kent. "But if you can make her agree to it, I am sure everybody will be ok with it."
> 
> ...



"SHIT!" Kent shouted, swinging wildly towards the woman suddenly standing in front of him. His body started to steam with red energy, his telltale aura surrounding his limbs.

Internally, his mind was racing. He should've realized this island would have a powerful protector - it couldn't have gone unclaimed so long if it didn't have someone with serious power and the willingness to lay a smack down. 

"Geppou!"After punching once, he leapt backwards, legs kicking the air beneath him ten times in the blink of an eye. He shot backwards and up, until he was hovering a few dozen feet in the air. "Alright lady, I can do fancy stuff too," he muttered to himself. "Try this out for size...Rankyaku!"

He kicked forward, and the sheer power in his kick caught the wind, sending it flying towards the new girl. "Eat Storm Leg Bitch!"


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> "SHIT!" Kent shouted, swinging wildly towards the woman suddenly standing in front of him. His body started to steam with red energy, his telltale aura surrounding his limbs.
> 
> Internally, his mind was racing. He should've realized this island would have a powerful protector - it couldn't have gone unclaimed so long if it didn't have someone with serious power and the willingness to lay a smack down.
> 
> ...



Her movement was swift. Her two double edged swords was out of their sheets quicker then the eye could see. The rankyaku was deflected off the swords, and she leaped towards Kent. Her speed was inhuman, she was at his side within seconds. Instead of attacking, she looked at him, and everything went black for Kent. When he woke up, he was on the ground. No wounds or anything. "Relax, I won't hurt you. But if you want to take over this island from me, your army have to be a lot more powerful then you are." She had sheeted her swords, and the air around her was more calm and serene. "I might deside to stay here as a temporary officer of your kingdom. If I find you to be a good person."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2011)

Portside hadn?t seen a massacre like this ever, after taking the town Black Smith in for questioning events took a turn for the worse and only went downhill and quickly at that. Seemed there was no record of a Marcus Gray in the Blues or past them. But as the Lt. went to confront the man the Marine base was rocked with several small explosions leveling the building and killing most of the Marines inside. In the ensuing chaos the Lt. himself was gutted as the man fled the small port town hijacking a marine vessel in the process. Back in the center of town in the smith?s shop a ticking grinds to a halt as a payload of explosives ignites. In a blinding flash a good portion of the town is instantly obliterated along with any evidence of the man or his dirty work. That was several months ago. 

*[Maruda Town]​*​
Dsurion sat in a local pub, a tankard of Honey Mead in his left hand. A serious look hung about his face as he contemplated what to do here, he wasn?t much for repeating himself as he brewed over his drink. He had only been here a day and he already hated it. For such a forsaken place it reeked of Marine influence. Two shiploads had arrived just a couple hours ago. Muttering to himself he takes another drink of the intoxicating brew. In the twilight hours though a ruckus down the street garners his and the entire bar?s attention, setting his tankard down he pulls himself up from the seat. ?Hey you gonna pay for that?? the barkeep asks as he notices Dimir leaving his set.  ?Keep yer knickers on mate. I?ll be back. Just goin? to go and take a looksee.? Dimir replies waving the older man off. ?I said?? ~BLAM!~ The barkeep?s excessive talking ends as his eyes roll in the back of his head. A trail of blood from a smooth round hole runs down between his eyes as he collapses to the ground. Dimir sucks on his lower lip making a slight whistling sound as he tosses the pistol to the floor.  ?Paid in full mate.? Dimir says as he turns back to the door and walks out. Pulling up on his belt and adjusting his pants he makes his way up the street toward the dock.

What he sees there just pisses him off a bit more. Two dozen or more Marines surround a single man. At the man?s feet lay a Marine dead. A smile crept over Dsurion?s face. This man didn?t mind killing Marines, so that was a plus. Popping his neck and pulling his eye patch off, he walks up to one of the marines surrounding the strange man. Tapping him on the shoulder he clears his throat. ?What is it, can you not see we?re busy?? the Marine asks as he turns to face Dsurion. In a smooth motion Dsurion?s left hand is on the marines face. The hum of the gears under the false flesh catches the man?s attention just a moment before he feels Dsurion?s grip tighten. Blood paints the air around the marine?s head with a fine mist as the maniac pulls down swiftly. The sound of tearing flesh can be heard as a hard boot catches the marine in the chest knocking him though the crowd of marines screaming. Dropping the lump of flesh that was once a face Dsurion cast a wicked smile as more of the Marines turned to face him.  ?Didn?t yer mum teach ya not to pick on people?? Dsurion asks almost cynically as his right hand reaches behind his back while his left hand still hovered in the air as blood dripped from his finger tips.

 ?Let say we even the odds ah bit, eh mates?? Dsurion ask while pulling his right hand back out. In his clutches was what appeared to be little more than a simple swords handle and nothing more.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 25, 2011)

Aquapolis.......
"Now, Hawkins!!!" Ursla's voice called out while Sandrei sped away towards the palace. She had a determined look in her eyes as she stared down the fishman.

"I hope this works," Hawkins thought aloud. Hawkins cracked out his whip and chucked it in Sandrei's direction. The whip locked around Sandrei's arm, temporarily hindering the fishman from moving. As expected, Hawkins was met with sharp resistance. Sandrei--being a fishman--was easily pulling Hawkins along.

"Leave, now!" Sandrei barked at them in a stern tone. 

Ursla grabbed hold of the whip, releasing a sparkling blue mist that climbed up the whip and reached Sandrei. Immediately after Ursla's ability reached Sandrei, he began to calm down a bit, though he still held his same position.

"You can't honestly expect us to just abandon you after learning you're in some form of trouble, can you?" Ursla said with a slight grin. "If you do, then you really do have the brain of a fish!"

Ursla paused for a moment before realizing the situation at hand now. She placed her hand on her forehand and shook her head in a saddened manner. "And to think I was actually going to have a mini vacation while we were here. That's officially out the window...."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2011)

*[Mist Island]*​

Tobias watch from the safety of the building as the events unfolded in the square. The man that had identified himself as the ex-Marine was quickly confronted by a man that didn’t seem overly impressed with Kent’s antics as a woman soon arrived in the same fashion as Kent had, from above. She was just down the street a bit. But the man didn’t seem to pay her any mind as she approached the two. _ “What you be thinking Tobias?”_ that nagging voice chimed in as the conversation between the two, Kent and the young man, seemed to get heated just a bit as the ex-Marine was corrected that the guardian of the island was a she, not the he that was implied by Kent.  “You’re in my head, you figment of my imagination, why don’t you be so kind as to tell me.” Tobias replied as he watched intently. In what seemed like the next instant a woman was standing before Kent _ “Oh, that looks like a feisty one there Tobi.”_ the voice says as Kent instinctively goes on the offensive throwing a wild punch before using a technique that granted him major air. _ “Oh she is good Tobi. This man might need your help why don’t you lend him your power?”_ the voice asks almost evilly.

 “I told you before; I’m not a freaking pirate.” Tobias growls as he looks away from what is happening in the center of the town _ “You foolish bastard, the Marines won’t take you back, you’ve killed too many of them and even sacked a ship of theirs.”_ the voice cracks as it reverberates through Tobias’ mind. _ “He’s an ex-Marine himself, offering to protect these people. Sure it’s in exchange for their land and their loyalty. But it is the best you’re going to do; he doesn’t seem too seated on hurting the innocent.”_ the voice booms. Tobias clenches his teeth as his head swirl with the shouts of the angered voice in his head.   Maybe this thing was right maybe Tobias would do better joining up with Kent or a man like Kent. _ “And you don’t even have to get involved Tobi, give him his red army, look in that window there.”_  the voice says with the most vile of intents in his voice. Looking up and to the window he stood by was a large painting. Some artist’s vision of hell and the damnation that wroth within it. Devilish warriors cloth in armor wielding whips and axes tortured the poor souls of the damned while skeletal warriors on a split portion of the painting, that represented the world of man; well more than likely, marched on a human army killing all that would stand before them. 

 “Maybe. Maybe you’re right.” Tobias lowly replies as he places a hand on the large picture window that separated him from the image.  “Wait, what do you mean give him an ar… ahhhh!” Tobias screams as his head felt like it was going to split apart and burn him alive. The voice cackled maniacally, Tobias had allowed his guard down just enough to allow the devil fruit he had eaten to seep in further into his mind. Allowing the insanity just that further into his psyche.  _ “He might not like to kill the innocent, but that is no guarantee from you Kain.”_ the voice says with glee as Tobias fell to one knee. _ “Stop fighting it, let us in.”_ the voice says almost commanding as Tobias tried frantically to regain his composure.


----------



## Gaja (May 25, 2011)

*"Grand Line" - Aquapolis

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*​
Shingo was happy to see Rose return, even if it was with the help of the local royal guards. But as sweet as the idea of a nice vacation here sounded, Shingo's plan was obviously put on hold as Sandrei quickly seemed to get shaken up and run off, shouting something about the pride of the Moon pirates. "Sandrei! HEY SANDREI!" Raising his voice noticeably the boxer called out to his new friend, not quite understanding what this was all about. He was surprised that the usually cool and collected fishman would act like this. So when Hawkins used his whip to catch Sandrei's arm Shingo looked at Rose for a second and then back at Sandrei as Ursla seemed to calm him down.

"Who whoa Sandrei. Who do you want taken care of? We're here for you my man." He was sure that his fellow crew mate could hear him, but why was he asking the others to leave? And why the hell was Griso here? Well regardless why Griso was here, it seemed like this needed to be cleared up immediatelly. It must have been a big deal, to get Sandrei this worked up and angry was no small feat, and to fully understand Sandrei's feelings was a bit harder for Shingo who most of his life was a bit of a loner. In the sense that he never had a big crew with which he shared everything like Sandrei did.  But he would understand eventually...


*"East Blue" - Spring Break Island

"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
Looking at Jinto and his mentor run of Pattaya was about to go and run after them, but suddenly a train like object hit him square in the jaw, and sent him flying a little. Landing on the ground he scratched his chin and looked up. "What the hell?!?" Looking up though he saw a massive boar standing, no doubt it was the one that hit him, and his old trainer Kamogawa standing on top of it. "Get up." The old man said in a stern voice.

Pattaya did so, but so that he could chase after Jinto and see what was up all of a sudden. So with a swift dash he made his way towards the beach, but the voice of his coach drew his attention. "STOP!" And he did so, turning around and looking at the old man with an annoyed look on his face. "What?" Kamogawa tapped his finger on his cane, looking at Pattaya and knowing that he had to be tough. "You stay here." Pattaya raised an eyebrow and pointed at his old trainer in defiance. "And why the hell would I do that?!? He might need my help." Kamogawa answered immediatelly. "Then that's just the man that he was. Is he your leader? The man you trust the most? Then let that man deal with his own problems. If you are both true men, you'll trust each other enough to do so and reunite whenever you are done with you tasks."

Pattaya seemed to calm down and sighed. "Tch... Fine..." Looking to the side he kinda realized that he probably shouldn't have been talking like that to the coach, all the guys would probably get mad at him for it, but his thoughts were interrupted by a sudden hit to the head from Kamogawa's cane, which sent the young marine crashing to the ground. The old fart had some monster power. "Respect your elders you good for nothing Goat man! I'll show you that despite being a hot shot Marine you ain't over my school just yet!!!" Oh shit, now it was on. Kamogawa was here to do business, and he made a promise to the old commander that he'd get at least one part of this rising Marine squad in to shape. "Come on now. Wei and some other guys are here." Pattaya jumped up like a little kid as he heard the name Wei being brought up. "Oh you don't say. Let's go and see how he's doing!" Kamogawa smirked, sly old fox that he was he had a surprise for the young and confident Pattaya. "Yes let's go and see..."


----------



## Eternity (May 25, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Portside hadn?t seen a massacre like this ever, after taking the town Black Smith in for questioning events took a turn for the worse and only went downhill and quickly at that. Seemed there was no record of a Marcus Gray in the Blues or past them. But as the Lt. went to confront the man the Marine base was rocked with several small explosions leveling the building and killing most of the Marines inside. In the ensuing chaos the Lt. himself was gutted as the man fled the small port town hijacking a marine vessel in the process. Back in the center of town in the smith?s shop a ticking grinds to a halt as a payload of explosives ignites. In a blinding flash a good portion of the town is instantly obliterated along with any evidence of the man or his dirty work. That was several months ago.
> 
> *[Maruda Town]​*
> Dsurion sat in a local pub, a tankard of Honey Mead in his left hand. A serious look hung about his face as he contemplated what to do here, he wasn?t much for repeating himself as he brewed over his drink. He had only been here a day and he already hated it. For such a forsaken place it reeked of Marine influence. Two shiploads had arrived just a couple hours ago. Muttering to himself he takes another drink of the intoxicating brew. In the twilight hours though a ruckus down the street garners his and the entire bar?s attention, setting his tankard down he pulls himself up from the seat. ?Hey you gonna pay for that?? the barkeep asks as he notices Dimir leaving his set.  ?Keep yer knickers on mate. I?ll be back. Just goin? to go and take a looksee.? Dimir replies waving the older man off. ?I said?? ~BLAM!~ The barkeep?s excessive talking ends as his eyes roll in the back of his head. A trail of blood from a smooth round hole runs down between his eyes as he collapses to the ground. Dimir sucks on his lower lip making a slight whistling sound as he tosses the pistol to the floor.  ?Paid in full mate.? Dimir says as he turns back to the door and walks out. Pulling up on his belt and adjusting his pants he makes his way up the street toward the dock.
> ...



Zero ran towards the next marine that was aiming his gun at him. His movements where hard to follow, and before he knew it, he had his hand on the marines face. *"Zero Zero no More"* Most of the marines head dissappeared, blood gushing out like a fountain. 

Taking out his wire, he turned around and started running. When he finally stopped, about a few feet away from the new arrival, he had decapitated about 10 marines. *"Join me."* he said simply.

However, the thoughts that went into these words where nowhere near simple. In the time between watching the arrival of the stranger and him saying those words, he had thought about everything. His mind had gone through a painful array of senarios and even possible reasons for this stranger to help him. This was one of the reasons he thought of his mind as a curse worse then death. His eternal thought prosess would be his undoing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 25, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose honestly had no idea what was going on. The entire time she had been staring at the window of the nearby restaurant, ogling a giant ice cream sundae being devoured by chubby Merman. Suddenly Sandrei got all mean faced for some reason, and advised that they leave. Rose turned towards the Fishman with a questioning face. "Huh?" 

Thankfully Hawkins managed to restrain Sandrei, and Ursla used her powers of persuasion to calm him down. Rose took one last longing stare at the glittering ice cream sundae, and sighed. Some things just took a higher priority then even her sweet tooth. She marched straight up the much taller fishman, and even though she was almost comically dwarfed by him, seemed to projected an aura of confidence that made her seem much taller. 

"I don't know why you're so angry Sandrei, or why you want to wreck that fancy palace, but if you've got a problem then we're gonna back you up a hundred percent. Don't think you can just ditch us after what we went through in that frozen iceberg of a prison!"  Rose then punched him playfully in the shoulder. "If you think you can abandon this crew that easily then you got another thing coming!" 

Meanwhile Hawkins sighed with relief as the other started to talk some sense into Sandrei. As he coiled up his whip, he rolled his eyes at Griso. "You're still here?" Hawkins decided against his better judgment to let Griso go. he seemed like a troublemaker, but ultimately harmless and extremely incompetent. "Hold still," Hawkins muttered as he untied the fishman's bonds. "Oh and pro tip, next time you try and kidnap someone make sure it's actually the person who you're supposed to kidnap, or someone who can't royally kick your ass." 

_8 years ago in the East Blue...
Azalea D. Flora sighed with weary content as she surveyed her new and improved garden, a veritable wonderland of exotic flowers and fragrant scents. She turned towards the hill that stretched beyond the Armstrong family home, and smiled as she sensed her two daughters approaching, long before she could even see them. Five minutes later Rose came running over the hill. The energetic eight year old bounded like a leapfrog into Flora's arms. 

"HIIIIIII MOM!!!" 

Rose stared with a wide smile at the garden. "Oh it looks so pretty!" Flora spun Rose around before setting her back down, and playfully ruffled her red hair. "How was school?" Flora asked. Rose fell silent, then shrugged with a blank expression. It was then that Flora noticed the black bruise under Rose's left eye. Flora grabbed Rose's chin and titled her head up. "Please don't tell me you were fighting again..." Amelia arrived a second later, sporting a bloody nose and a black and blue on her left cheek. This was even more shocking. Unlike Rose, who seemed to get into mischief practically every other day, Amelia rarely ever got into trouble. 

"What happened to you two?" Flora asked in a stern voice.  

Both girls remained silent under the reproving eyes of their mother. Flora placed her hands on her hips, her face stern. "It looks like you two want to go to bed tonight with sore bottoms eh?"  

"Tommy Spears was making fun of Rose, they called her mean names, and said she was adopted," Amelia replied. 

"So I walloped him!" Rose exclaimed, comically swinging her right fist around. "BOOM POW!" 

"But then Tommy's friends jumped in..." Amelia added. She grinned sheepishly at Flora. "So I jumped in too." 

"And we kicked their butts!" Rose declared with a laugh. She quickly became silent as soon as she felt her mothers gaze. Flora loomed over her two daughters, projecting a menacing aura. "You know I hate it when you both fight..." she said through gritted teeth. Rose and Amelia gulped nervously and shrank under her presence. Without warning Flora grabbed them up and hugged them tightly, an unexpected move which surprised the two girls. "But I'm glad you're both looking out for each other. Family should always look after each other."

"So no punishment!?" Rose asked hopefully. 

"No dear, you're still getting punished." 

"Aw man!" _


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 25, 2011)

*[Maruda Town Massacre]​*
Dsurion paused as he watched the stranger go to work, his cybernetic eye whirled to life as it recorded the data that it received. The man was a Devil Fruit user. The eye complied a list of what the ability seemed to be, and by the time the man spun to a stop before him the eye had compiled enough to make an educated guess on what this man?s power was. A list scrolled down the screen of the eye with Atrophy being atop the list. Dsurion grinned, just as weird as his old captain?s Fruit. ?Join me.? was the phase simply uttered in his direction. What a curious person, to ask a complete stranger like Dsurion to join you not knowing who he was or what he was capable of. But before Dsurion could even begin to comment on a suggestion so bold another of the Marines draws his saber from his scabbard. The blade hummed in symphony resonating with the steel inners of the sheath. ?Die you miscreants!? the man shouts as he falls on his prey. That smile that was plastered to Dsurion?s face drops as he throws his left arm out to intercept. ~PING!!~ With a spark the blade is halted by Dsurion?s arm. A look of disbelief fell across his features as he finished landing, ?How?? he mutters as Dsurion pulls back with the hand that held the handle. ~TWACK!~ the reinforced punch rocks the Marine, his first incisor chips from the impact as he stumbles back tripping over a downed ally. 

 ?Ya want tae? play do ya, alright Mate, we play.? Dsurion snaps as he tosses the handle in the air. With a swift set of hand motions his left grabs the handle out of mid air while his right buried itself in his shackle. In the next set of moments as Marines gathered around their rattled friend Dsurion produces a silver orb,  ?Bone Collector!? he shouts as the orb leaves his grip. Sailing through the air it spins. With a bounce it lands amidst the dumbfounded marines. In what seemed to be slow motion a clank and whirl can be heard as the orb unfolds and spins a small frame pulling itself together.  ?♪κόκκαλο εισπράτω! κόκκαλο εισπράτω! ξεσκίζω δάκρυ και κόψιμο!♪" the maniacal mechanical creature sung as Marines pulled muskets and fired. But the wiry creature was too fast for such attacks. In a flash of silver two scalpel like blades are produced from the creatures smaller upper arms. With a roll the small things darted and dodges through butt slams and sword swipes. Flashes of silver erupt in the circle of marines as Frenzy jumps from person to person cutting into their shins. Blood sprays and marine yell as they jump back clutching wounds. In the confusion of the moment a lone target is chosen and scaled,  ?ότι σπονδυλική στήλη!? the little monster growls as all four arms tear into the man?s throat. 

?Stop that thing!? one of the recovering Marines shout as Frenzy nicks both the cardiac artery and vein. A sick crushing sound can be heard as the small monster tightens up on the man?s spine.  ?No ya don?t Mates.? Dsurion says vilely as he pressed a button on the center of the handle he held. A grinding sound can be heard as  two shafts pop out of each end, then with a click and a whirl metal fell into place as bars crisscrossed the blade?s length. Dashing forward Dsurion spins the blade then pulled it up to neck level as he passed the Marines with a spin. ?Uhhh?? they grunt as they slow to a stop. Blood runs down each face as they sway under their own weight. Their eyes roll in the back of their head as they fall into four sections.  ?Mine, mine, mine!? Frenzy shouts in a frenzy as he yanks. Muscle and tendons pull as sinew snap. The man gurgles his death cry as with a snap his spine and skull are ripped through and from his flesh.  ?Oh, heh heh heh!? the thing chuckles as it hit?s the cobblestone street. Then like a morbid nightmare it begins to dance around using the spinal column as a totem. 

Dsurion cuts a glance toward Zero whist spinning blade around, six more marines down. Several to go.  ?Join you?? he asks rhetorically as he slams the tip of the sword of Plundarr into the street. This could prove profitable, if all else fails, he could put this man?s head on a pike as a warning.  ?Aye, why not Mate.? Dsurion says pulling his wicked blade free.


----------



## Gaja (May 25, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Serena was shocked by Semmy's ability to take the power of her spinning torpedo kick, taking the impact head on. No one had ever managed such a feat before without getting their bones broken. She really shouldn't have been surprised though, under all that fur was a wall of compact muscle. This panda was really starting to get on her nerves. "I'm just getting started beast!" she cried.
> 
> Serena pressed her assault, slamming her steel capped boots into Semmy's defense. She smiled as the panda grimaced visibly, seemingly overwhelmed by her barrage of attacks. She pictured all the innocent people that had suffered even worse pain at the hands of this beast, and his demonic master. Serena decided to go for the kill right there and then. She'd use Steel Leg. If the panda lived then he'd spend the rest of his miserable life in Impel Down, and if he died, well then no one was going to mourn the loss of a psychopathic panda, and the world would be just a little bit safer because of it.
> 
> ...



*"Grandline" - Topsville

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
His suplex landed on the button, and it made the panda happy. Though he was a bit sad, for two reasons actually. One was that his shades were gone and the other one was that his playmate seemed to be out. Making a couple of steps towards the place of impact his eyes focused on two things and the all of a sudden happy panda yelled out. "*Ohhhh...*" His big paws clapped against it each other in joy as he grabbed a hold of his shades and put them on, a sense of relief washed over the animal because his precious shades were alright. But now he looked at the body of Serena. The blond Marine was so epic, so much in fact that Semmy actually wanted to give her some candy and help her up, so that they could do it again soon. 

But his request was accepted sooner then he bargained for as when he wanted to take Serena and recruit her for the Semmy pirates the little blond human woman spun around and landed such a sneaky and powerful kick to Semmy's body that it literally sent him flying in to a building. And he weighed about 400 pounds. Crashing in to a wall, that used to belong to a house Semmy could hear Serena curse at him, and as the pain set in could only think. "*Why does she hate me so much???*"

The inside of the house was dry, unlike outside where it rained like crazy. And after several seconds the massive wet panda moved and slowly went back to his feet and started walking towards the hole he had created seconds ago. A frightened human family who was hiding from the raging storm looked at Semmy, and the panda just made a nice comment like always while he took out a lighter. "*For damage compensation contact your local Marine base! The Semmy pirates do not give refunds for property damage. Thank you!~*"

Question marks and sweat drops appeared over and on the faces of the humans, as their only reaction was. 'What the hell.' But Semmy had more important stuff to do, his playmate was back and she meant business. So the panda took out a small box and opened it, as he watched Serena throw away a cigarette and he took a joint out and lit it up. "*You should quit. I hear smoking's bad for your lungs...*" Taking two hits of the weed he exhaled a GIANT smoke and seemed to relax and smile a little. "*... but then again what do I know. I'm a panda! The name's Semmy by the way. Oh I got a favor to ask, when you issue my next bounty can you give me an awesome nickname? Like that 'Buzzin' Hornet guy from the North Blue. You know what I mean?*"

Looking on at the ever so serious Serena Semmy nodded. Yosha, yosha, their fight needed to carry on. But before it did he had something to get of his chest. "*I must say. You are awesome little blond one, it's been fun but now I gotta go all out. So if you die please don't be mad! Soru!*" Waving a little at the human Semmy's body shot forward with crazy speed, as he pulled his arm back to send a punch Serena's way. But a storm and the image of his captain flying in midair broke that up and made him reconsider. "*Soru.*" Changing his direction in the middle of the attack with another Soru the panda shot away from Serena and towards his captain. "*And for the record I don't eat people! Levy does it!!! Ok cya~*"

Making a big jump towards a roof and then another one off it Semmy's paws grabbed Dante as he made yet another jump towards theer ship, the Satan's Mistress. "*Orders captain?*" And although Dante's command made him a little sad the panda nodded. Though behind his shades he cried a tear. He would miss his new human friend, Serena~ Luckily the rain covered it up as his entire furry body was wet. Jumping from one roof to the next the panda made his way towards the docks where the "_Satan's Mistress_" awaited their arrival, along with 5 pirate ships that were now under Semmy's command. The Semmy pirates would sail together with Devil King pirates as of today...


----------



## MrChubz (May 25, 2011)

It was nighttime. Brom Brawny and Uncle were sitting in the kitchen of the ship drinking. Brom was having whiskey straight out of the bottle. Uncle was sipping some fine wine.

Uncle! Drink whiskey with me. You get wasted one thousand times faster then that crap you're having, Brom said to Uncle, putting his hand on his shoulder.

Actually, I prefer the wine. Either way I'll get the same result so I might as well enjoy it going down, Uncle said to Brom. He took a sip of his wine.

Suit yourself, old man. Brom said. He took a large glug of his whiskey.

I'm not an old man! You should know that. Uncle said, defending himself.

Tell that to the mirror. Maybe then you'll look your age, Brom raised an eyebrow, I heard something on deck,

So did I. We should check it out, Uncle suggested. He put down his wine glass and stood.

Brom, Uncle, get out here! Clark shouted from the deck. The two ran out as fast as they could. They saw their ship surrounded by four others. Clark, Comanche, and Florian were already out there, Pirates. I don't think they're friendly, Clark explained real quick.

The pirates placed a board across the gap between the Do-gooder's ship, and the largest of their ships. As many men that could fit on the deck of the Do-gooder's ship boarded it. One many spoke-up.

"Good evening. I'm Benny, leader of this group. I don't think I've seen your ship around so I'll tell you what's going on. These waters belong to the Vanadium pirates. I'm the leader of the third division," He paused, looking for a reaction from the Do-gooders. None of them gave one, "Erm, well anyways in order to cross these waters, there's a bit of a fee," He pauses again, looking for a reaction.

Why? Brom asked.

Benny raised an eyebrow. No one had ever asked why there was a fee, "Well, there's upkeep costs, thhere's-"

Upkeep of what, the ocean? All of the Do-gooders laughed. Even some of Benny's men laughed.

Benny scratched his head, "Well, errr, no. Our ships, food, equipment, you know things like that,"

What Brom is trying to say is that since we don't use any of your things, we shouldn't need to pay for upkeep, Uncle said. He turned to Brom and winked.

"You guys must be idiots. As pirates, we're taking your things as an 'upkeep fee' and it wouldn't be wise to challenge that," Benny responded. 

Clark, Comanche, and Florian, who had remained silent and vigilant the entire time took fighting stances. Uncle and Brom followed-up.

Easy Brom, don't do anything until my mark, Clark commanded, remembering when they were surrounded like this before and Brom attacked prematurely.

"Sir!" one of the pirates said to Benny, "A marine vessel is coming,"

"Lets get out of here," The pirates began getting off of the Do-gooder's ship. Benny was still facing the Do-gooders, "I'll assume those stances were your 'do whatever you want' poses. We'll be back later," He left with the rest of his crew and quickly sailed off. The marine vessel didn't bother chasing them. They just stopped next to the Do-gooders ship. This time a bunch of marines boarded.


----------



## Gaja (May 26, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Town

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly​*
Carrying a large bag with provisions over his shoulder Pierre somehow got separated from Katsuo. But he wasn't really worried since he knew that everyone would meet up at the "_Smiling Bear_" and sail out sooner rather then later. Pierre though wasn't really familiar with Hornet's plans so that's why he assumed that. Reaching the docks and putting the bag with food on board the ex-sheriff turned around and walked back in to town. He wanted to see what this place had to offer, weaponry wise. The could probably use another canon on the ship, and some more canon balls, even if they were going to be used for practice.

Feeling rather good about this whole thing "Daddy" Fly walked back in to town as he over heard two men talk about the "39 Swipers" and them ambushing Hornet. Pierre immediately questioned the two men about it, and found out where the show down would probably take place. In _their_ part of town. But the Bro pirate wasn't gonna be scared by that, he simply sprinted of towards his captain, ready to do battle. He didn't know the exact location since he was still new to this town but as soon as he saw smoke he knew where to go.

After katsuo had already reached the spot moments later Pierre showed up jupming over the roof, ready to kick some ass. "Where there's smoke! There's fire!!!" Landing on his feet he looked up front, that was a bad ass entrance. But but but... blinking a couple of times dumbfounded by the pile of men Hornet had created Pierre gave the obvious reply. "Guess I'm too late." Scratching his beard he saw Hornet dust himself off a little and grin like he always did, so St. F;y sent him a flying Bro fist as a thumbs up.


*"Grand Line" - Rumboar Island

World Pirates - Shishi*​
Looking at the newcomer Shishi ran a diagnostics check to see if the damage he had received was truly gone And surprisingly it was like that. His systems indicated that all battle damage was gone, aside from some preexistent limiters and damage.

"Yosha~ Maybe it's time for a song? Captain?" The machine asked in a somewhat jolly tone, as the two speakers he installed went out once more. After all it was a victorious day, they destroyed this place and set these people free, they got to race around town a little, perform kidnapings, got the food and spare parts they needed. Or would get just the food if Brolly didn't show up with Shishi's parts. And they also seemed to get a new crew member, another devil fruit user. After realizing that Shishi actually felt rather lucky, if it ever so happened that their ship sinks, he'd probably be the only survivor, with all these devil fruit users around. 

Unless of course Brolly made the entire sea jelly or simply a jelly road, Rush spin on top of the water like a tornado, Kaya use her wings to fly, and Duke... well learn how to swim probably. Well they always had the Warrior Trio and him to save people who went over board, so it would probably work out. Though as the group walked through town Shishi couldn't help but _feel_ a little happy. For some reason, he just liked being around this group of people, even the silly Warrior Trio with their silly outfits and beards.


*"East Blue" - Syren Island docks

Woodpecker pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker*​
Standing on the docks of Syren Island were the two Woodpeckers, Billy and Jackal. Ready to board the "_Brown Dragon II_" and set sail again. In case you were wondering the "_Brown Dragon II_" was a raft that Billy built and Jackal upgraded and was used to get them to Syren Island in one piece. So now after Jessie's brother took another look at it, and made sure that it would sink once you got on it, the two pirates faced a giant crowd of people, all natives of this island who came out to thank them for what they did. All but 5 or 6 of them, and they were in reality one person. Jessie Roseo.

Billy was sulking as he waited around, while jackal prepared everything to go. His first mate was a real dependable Beardy, although one could make the argument that just wanted to survive by not letting Billy do anything. So out of the crowd Billy noticed Joseph walk out with a proud smile on his face. "Billy..."

The older man said, and might have finally wanted to give some praise to the little red haired bundle of energy, but like a lightning bolt out of nowhere Billy wrapped his arms around Joseph and started crying rivers. "OSSAAAAAAN!!!!! WAAAAAAA!!! I'MMA MISS YOU! BIG TIME!!!" Without being aware that he was using his devil fruit to bear hug, tightly, the much bigger man Billy soon found himself yelled at.

- _Minutes later_ -

"Goodbye Ossan!!! Shame you couldn't join me, OH!!! And don't shave that BEARD ever!!! It's M-A-N-L-Y!!!" He actually showed the letters with his arms as well, just to make sure that Joseph got it. He did yell out some other random nonsense but actually got far to away for any of the Syren Island folks to understand.

Back at their little raft Billy was sulking in a corner. Ohhhh Jessie, how he missed his pizza and chips buddy, J3. He would never find anyone like her again... "Dragon ne-chan doesn't like sharing..." The little Woodpecker remembered when J3 took on the form of a dragon just to defend her own food.

But at that very moment something quite unexpected happened as the "_Mary Catherine_" appeared behind the "_Brown Dragon II_" and started gaining on the little raft, and obviously neither of the two pirates had any clue.


----------



## Eternity (May 26, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town Massacre]​*
> 
> Dsurion paused as he watched the stranger go to work, his cybernetic eye whirled to life as it recorded the data that it received. The man was a Devil Fruit user. The eye complied a list of what the ability seemed to be, and by the time the man spun to a stop before him the eye had compiled enough to make an educated guess on what this man?s power was. A list scrolled down the screen of the eye with Atrophy being atop the list. Dsurion grinned, just as weird as his old captain?s Fruit. ?Join me.? was the phase simply uttered in his direction. What a curious person, to ask a complete stranger like Dsurion to join you not knowing who he was or what he was capable of. But before Dsurion could even begin to comment on a suggestion so bold another of the Marines draws his saber from his scabbard. The blade hummed in symphony resonating with the steel inners of the sheath. ?Die you miscreants!? the man shouts as he falls on his prey. That smile that was plastered to Dsurion?s face drops as he throws his left arm out to intercept. ~PING!!~ With a spark the blade is halted by Dsurion?s arm. A look of disbelief fell across his features as he finished landing, ?How?? he mutters as Dsurion pulls back with the hand that held the handle. ~TWACK!~ the reinforced punch rocks the Marine, his first incisor chips from the impact as he stumbles back tripping over a downed ally.
> 
> ...



*"Then let's finish this."* he said, stuffing his wire back into his pocket and taking out his two knives. *"Hang on to something."* he added, lifting up his hands. *"Zero Zero no Airlock!"* said loudly. The remaining  marines seemed to be flying towards him. *"Zero Life - Void!"* with his two daggers the first two marines that neared him was cut open, intestants and blood gushing out onto him.* "Zero Life - Headshot!"* The knife entered the next marine in the temple. Brains splatting onto the old wooden floor of the wharf.

About 7 more marines flew towards him, but instead of attacking them, he turned to the stranger. *"The rest is yours."* he said. He wanted to see first hand how good he was, what kind of attack he uses, and if he had any mercy at all.


----------



## InfIchi (May 26, 2011)

Jinto Vs Maiko 

"Oh? You took us to an uninhabited part of the island huh?" Maiko smirked at Jinto. "Come on boy. You think you can defeat me? YOU HAVE NO POWER!" He laughed. "Using your devils fruit is the only way you can battle! Look at you! Coated in gold!" Jinto said nothing, his eyes were focused, slowly though, he raised his arm up. "Defuse." The gold flew off his body in tendrils, shrinking down towards his arm and forming the golden blade from earlier. 

"I won't use my devils fruit for this match."  Maiko grinned widely "Good choice." The two men charge each other, Jinto can feel the wind rush past his face, this fight, it was like old times... Back when he was just a trainee on a pirate ship...

All those years ago......


----------



## Noitora (May 26, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis*

*Sandrei*​
In this charge towards the Palace, unable to gaze back at those he was trying to keep out of harms way he did not see the restraint coming. Like a flash a whip coiled around his arms, his teeth gritting in eyes narrowing as he move to tear off while dragging the human, Hawkins, along. There was no way he would eve he slowed down by something like this, however the second resistance to his leaving came next as Ursla used her devil fruit to relax him. A sigh escaped his lips as he decided to not put up any resistance for the moment and stopped in his tracks, finally turning sideways towards the Phoenix Pirates. Ursla and Shingo offered their words of friendship, saying they would support him whatever it was. Rose was last to speak, in that innocent manner of hers, showing her bonds between her friends. The crew was like a family to her, it was not surprising she would not so easily let him pull the loner act to get them out of harms way.

As he listened his mind drifted to his old crew. Even as a group that purposely made life a pain for humans and had such a bad reputation as monsters had a close bond. Even once upon time Humora was part of it, that family that sailed the sea and adventured wherever they could find excitement. It had been so long since Sandrei had experienced anything like that. Now Phoenix D. Rose was pitching the idea to him once more even if she did realise it. He gazed down to the much smaller human woman, her overwhelming confidence making her appear twice the size that she truly was, no wonder she gathered such a collection of people. Her strength was not in her persistence, not in her power, but in her ability to bring people together and have them fight for her. Such a terrifying power to have upon the sea, the marines would surely some day notice what a threat to the World Government Rose would become and without a doubt would come after her. What was he to do? Give in and let them join him on his own personal vendetta? Abandon this chance for revenge to protect Rose when the future came upon her? The choice were difficult the results were even more so.

The Shark Fishman ran his gaze over each member in turn, studying their expressions. Most of them had spoken out for him to trust them and let them be his support. That is what friends did for each other. Though friends also did not put each other in harms way. Slowly he placed one of his hands upon Roses’ shoulder and gave it a small squeeze, while speaking in a low and quiet tone, just loud enough for everyone to hear. 
*“My former Captain, Humora, is guarding the King of this place in the Palace. The man sold out his crew and his friends, slaughtered innocents and had us all captured by the marines and executed. If he is now connected to the King they must be up to something shady... but… I’m sorry, I’m not dragging you into my problems… Rose.” *Suddenly in a flash of dark blue his other hand slammed into the watery ground. In a sudden wave the water exploded upwards between himself and the rest of the crew, separating them for a brief moment. As the water wall collapsed seconds later any sign of the Fishman shark had vanished. Not too far from the Phoenix Pirates position Sandrei skidded and leapt over the rooftops of Aquapolis towards the Palace in the distance. A sullen look ran over his features as he pushed forward, melancholic even at his actions.
*“Guys… I’m sorry…”* He whispered to himself, praying they did not try and follow and took the message. Perhaps it was wishful thinking, if he really took Roses’, Shingos’ even Urslas’ characters into account he knew they would not abandon him so easily, even if he forced himself to believe otherwise.

Meanwhile at the Palace King Enkai sat upon a huge coral styled throne, Fishmen guards dotted about a giant luxurious hall. He sat with his arms tightly crossed and his attention focused on the World Government official standing in front of him, whom had several marines at his own guard. A large Fishman Shark with a massive sword over his back stood at the side of the hall with a den den mushi in his grasp. He had placed his Fishmen pirates at different locations through the Palace to protect it along with the regular guards. Humora, Captain of the Neo-Fishman Pirates, a man who detested humans so much he would happily slaughter town after town of innocents, however with the support of the King his legacy could spiral into the heavens. First this man had to become acknowledged as a real King in the eyes of the World Government.
“There will be some documents you will need to sign and some procedures I shall investigate. If everything is in order then this matter can be dealt with swiftly with this nation becoming official Government territory. Does that sound suitable to you, King Enkai?” The muscular Fishman nodded sternly and gestured with his hand. He wore a confident expression, a strong aura of power and dedication for his own causes emitted from his being. A Fishman that would stop that nothing to obtain what he believed he had the right to have. A dangerous creature indeed.
“Of course. I will make sure nothing interferes with this glorious occasion.” 










​
Just as those words left his lips the sound of violence echoed into the hall and a moment after one of the guards came exploding through the ceiling and landed in a heap upon the hall floor. The guard all leapt to action with their spears grasped, the Government Official was quickly moved back defensively behind the marines while King Enkai frowned darkly, only his eyes leaning up to gaze upon the incoming disturbance. In the hole in the ceiling a tall muscular Shark Fishman stood looking down upon the meeting, his make shift yellow cloak he got from Windmill flowing from side to side. The expression on Humoras face slowly grew into a smirk as he recognised the intruder instantly.
“Sandrei…”

*“Humora…!”*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 26, 2011)

*[Maruda Town Massacre]*​
Dsurion’s left eye twitched as he was told to hold on to something. A novel idea if there was indeed something in his immediate vicinity to grab onto.  A sudden light feeling overtakes him as he feels his body wanting to shoot  toward Zero. Quickly thinking he slams the sword of Plundarr into the ground hard enough that several inches actually cut though the cobble stone ground. Frenzy his small mechanical buddy, however wasn’t as adapt or lucky to think to anchor himself in that way as he is pulled through  the air. Dropping the skull and spine that little creature flails all limbs,  “εμένα, FRENZY όχι εννόησα πετάω!” it says rapidly as it tries to no avail to swim in mid air. Dsurion just bit his lower lip as he watched as Zero slaughtered the two Marines by spilling their guts and another with a simple head shot. The man had potential, but lacked in creativity. Being brutal and straight forward would get you far, and get you a bounty. But if you could be just as creative as you were brutal and merciless you’d be something to fear. 



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> *"The rest is yours."*



Is what is said, Dsurion released the bite on his lower lip as he gingerly released a hand from his weapon, seemed that the attack’s effect was only in effect when used and not a passive held ability. With a yank the sword of Plundarr is pulled from the cobblestone street traces of dust and pebbles follow in its wake as Dsurion walks toward the group of recovering  Marines. They struggled valiantly, to get to their feet and Dsurion saw this as a test by Zero, to possible see what he would do, or how he would act against multiple opponents. A small chuckle escapes Dimir’s throat as he changes the sword of Plundarr over to his right hand. Balling his left into a claw like ball he looks at the first Marine he comes too. Swinging forward with a downward punch Dsurion connects harshly with the man’s chest. With a shattering crack the captive’s eyes widen under the pain of his breastbone shattering as Dsurion’s fist sinks deep into his chest. A bloody scream escapes the Marine’s lips as his ribs fragment and thrust outward from the shock ripping through muscle and flesh creating a gruesome carnation. With a yank the still beating heart of the Marine is ripped from his chest cavity. Coughing up blood the Marine fades as his heart goes into a frantic overdrive trying to supply blood to a body that it was no longer attached too.  “Suppose yer wonderin’ if I have one of these, eh Mate.” Dsurion asks dropping the quivering muscle.

 “Aye, I do.” Dsurion says as he dodges an attack from another  of the Marines. Stabbing his sword in the ground Frenzy, now recovered himself darts past his master. Blades slide form his arms and cut into the marine about the shin causing enough of a distraction to allow Dsurion to make a move.  Moving forward Dsurion  pulls a circle of a strange plate out of his bag and tackles the Marine as he bled. Attaching it to the Marine’s chest he locks it into place. Small drill like appendages drill into the bone while Dsurion twisted a dial then flipped a switch.  “But if it is any consolation, its black.” he says jumping away as a timer started a count down on the device.  The next Marine stares at his friend with the device attached to his chest, “What are you?” he asks turning his gaze to his would be assassin.  “Nothin’ good Mate.” Dsurion says with a grin. Ducking a rifle but Dsurion pulls back for another strike. He lets loose with another punch this time to the head,  “Hammer Shot!” he shouts as he connects with the hit. The gears and hydraulics whirl to life as a weighted piece of metal is pushed forward with 2,000 lbs of pressure per square inch. The man’s head rocks with the second impact. With a concussive blow back the back of the man’s head evacuates its brain in a gray and red mist. 

~ Bring!~ The alarm on the device planted earlier rings. The marine is already on his feet trying to pull the device off, but with a ticking six pikes fire off, one plants itself in the ground boosting the man into the air while the others hits the marine’s body. At the base of the spine, arms and legs. The pikes hit with about the same force as Dsurion’s Hammer Shot so the end result is the Marine is beheaded, disarmed and clipped simultaneously. There isn’t even time to scream as a morbid scarecrow is created at the expense of a life.  “Oi, three down fer tae go yeah?” Dsurion ask rolling  back up to the sword of Plundarr.  “Do ya know what one of the most painful deaths imaginable is Mates?” He asks with no particular Marine in mind to Answer.  “That’s right Mates, being burned alive.” he says flipping a switch. A viscous liquid flows out of cracks in the blade as it sparks igniting it. In blaze of toxic fumes the sword burns to life. Jumping amidst the confounded marines he spins the ignited weapon above his head.  “Flame Pyre.” he whispers slamming the sword into the ground. The liquid flies from the blade and ignites as it passes through the flames. Each Marine around him is coated and caught ablaze.  “Throw another shrimp on th’ Barbie.” Dsurion laughs in the symphony of screams.


----------



## Noitora (May 26, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Heth Town*

*Hornet Havoc*​
The dark skinned rapper Captain stood in front of a huge pile of men whom had attempted to capture him. Groans and whimpers echoed from the heap as they were bruised all over, while Hornet dusted his hands together after a job well done. Katsuo and Pierre arrived around the time he had finished cleaning up the attackers, the cat in a more relaxed fashion while Pierre attempted arrived in a much more dramatic manner. Of course his dramatic and bad ass arrival were wasted as the fighting already concluded. Hornet gave them both a flick of two of his fingers in greeting, a smile in the corner of his lips.
?Yo. I went the wrong way I think.? He said with a spurt of nervous laughter escaping his lips while he scratched the back of his head. 

Just then the 39 Swipers clambered out of the pile and knelt in a long line behind the Pirates with their faces against the floor. Hornet raised a brow as he glanced back and crossed his arms, viewing the odd scene. One of the Swipers took control and raised his head, though still seemed extremely respectful.
?We are truly sorry for attempting to kidnap you, Hornet Havoc, it?s? it?s just our leader was captured by the marines here and we wished to try and save him? but we failed. We had hoped after capturing one of the Bro Pirates we could force the rest of the crew to help us.? He buried his face into the ground, tears streaming down his face, as well as all the others following suit. They all said together. 
?We?re so sorry!? The rapping Captain let out a sigh and shook his head, briefly passing a glance over his crewmates before returning it to the Swipers.
?Damn man, ain?t no way to get help, you?re acting like a whelp! What?s the name of your leader?? He asked, one brow still rose in curiosity. The name that followed sent a flush of excitement through Hornets body, it was simply fate.
?King Grabby Paws!? The Captain grinned at the sound and grabbed the scruff of the Swipers shirt and pulled him closer.
?Alright, we?ll bust your leader out. I got business with him anyway. You guys are gonna help us too.? The Swipers now cried tears of joy as they continually bowed, throwing their arms up and repeatedly burying their faces into the ground. Hornet released his grip upon the mans shirt and turned back to his crew.
?Only one thing to do, lets? go knocking on the front door.?

 After dragging the 39 Swipers through the town, alongside his crewmates, their appearance in the city was soon broadcasted all over. People darted through the snow into their homes while the marines formed up at the marine Headquarters. Any patrols that attempted to stop them were pummelled and left in the snow, leaving the main force of the marines situated in the centre of the city. After the last attempt to save King Grabby Paws was completely crushed the concern was underestimated. Commander Reynald sat in his office with a cigar in his grasp and his eyes gazing through his window towards the front courtyard. To be storming the front gate was very unlike men of that in superiority, something had to been raising their confidence and guiding them forward. However the sight next to come caused his to frown, they were not alone after all. A huge wave of black pitch suddenly exploded through the gateway and over the wall, covering the marine forces in one fell swoop. The marines squirmed and yelled out as they were trapped under a blanket of Pitch, only their faces and various limbs poking free so they could believe. At the head of the intruders Hornet Havoc, Daddy Fly and the Demon Cat strode with the 39 Swipers at their heel.

Hornet lead his crew and his temporary allies through the black covered courtyard towards a massive set of doors which lead into the marine complex. The Captain stroked in his chin thought before passing a glance to each of his crewmates with a smile cracked upon his lips.
?You guys help this lot through the front, I?ll start at the top and we?ll meet in the middle, cool??  He said confidently. Both his hands spread out as Pitch sprung forth, creating two pillars with the pressure upon the substance causing it to become elasticised. He slowly pushed back on the makeshift sling, briefly giving his crew a thumbs up before he launched himself through the air and slammed into the wall of the highest floor of the marine complex, smashing through. Just as he went ahead, the large doors of the marine HQ slowly opened to reveal a giant man, not a giant however, simply a massive marine, carrying a minigun in each hand and a bazooka on his shoulder. The Bro Captain dusted the rubble from his shoulders and glanced down each way of the corridor.
?Now, to find Mr. Grabby.? He said to himself as he sprinted in a random direction.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 26, 2011)

*The Woodpecker Pirates...*
Jessie watched as Billy and Jackal disappeared over the horizon on their rickety raft. Now it was her turn to disembark. She tearfully accepted the tool kit from her father, while both her brothers looked on somberly. "I've had this ever since I started building ships in Water 7," Joseph Roseo told his daughter. "Hopefully it'll bring you a bit of luck as well." Jessie hugged him tightly, tears streaming down her cheeks. "Thanks Dad." She looked up at his face and noticed a light smattering of tears.  

"Are you crying dad?"  she asked teasingly. 

Joseph shook his head and briefly looked away. "No uh...I just got something in my eye." 

"GYAHAHAHAHA! Pops is crying like a little girl!" exclaimed Jessie's kid brother, Richie. *PAPOW!* "OW! Dad why'd you hit me!?" 

"Who's crying now?" Joseph guffawed. 

Jessie couldn't help but laugh. She would definitely miss these moments. She hugged her older brother, Joseph Jr., and then playfully ruffled Richie's hair. "Take care of dad you guys," she said. 

After one final group hug (the Roseo's were big believers in hugs) Jessie boarded the _Mary Catherine_. Her clones were already on deck, prepping the ship for launch. J6 was the only disgruntled one of the bunch. The self proclaimed diva sat atop a barrel with a cross look on her face. She wore stylish looking jeans, and a low cut top with the words _Criminal_ emblazoned across the front. A mountain of expensive luggage was strewn haphazardly all about her, packed with enough  clothes and jewelry to literally start her own luxury boutique. "I had to leave half my wardrobe behind!" she complained bitterly. "I couldn't even say goodbye to all my boyfriends!"   

"I'm sure they'll be crushed," Jessie responded with a chuckle. She glanced at J2 who stood at her position by the wheel. "Everything ready to go?" 

J2 snapped a playful salute. "Aye aye!" 

Jessie nodded and took a deep breath. This was it, the moment of truth. If she didn't leave now, then she'd likely never muster the courage to leave again. A look of determination appeared on Jessie's face. She gave the signal to unfurl the sails and raise the anchor. The _Mary Catherine_ sailed gracefully out of the Roseo shipyard. As they hit open water, Jessie leaned over the railing and took one last look towards Syren Island. Her family stood at the edge of the docks, waving proudly. Her father's voice suddenly came booming across the water, loud and thunderous. 

*"GO ALL THE WAY TO THE END JESSIE. SHOW THE WORLD THAT THE FIRE OF SYREN ISLAND STILL BURNS BRIGHT!!!"* 

There was barely a dry eye on the ship. "I'm going to miss the shipyard!" J2 cried. "I'm going to miss papa Roseo's cooking!" J3 chimed in, crying great big globs of tears while stuffing cookies into her mouth. "The fighting tournaments, I will miss those," J4 said somberly. She was the only one who didn't cry. J5 remained quiet, huddled beside J2. "My shoes, I forgot my new shoes!!!" J6 cried, as if she had just lost a close family member. 

Jessie wiped her tears away, then turned towards the boundless horizon with a grin. "Okay let's go catch up with those two. Hopefully they haven't sunk yet."
*_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *​
The _Mary Catherine_ sailed up beside the tiny raft, Billy's pride and joy. Jessie appeared over the railing. She stared down at Jackal and Billy with a sheepish grin on her face. They really did look silly on that little raft. 

"So I was wondering if you guys had room for one more?" Jessie asked hesitantly. Jessie's clones promptly coughed in unison. "Um..six more actually."


----------



## Cooli (May 26, 2011)

_The Uccello Pirates

On the Seas to Ohara​_


After departing from the Kingdom of Shinpou, and dealing with an unwanted stowaway, the crew's new destination was the island of Ohara. Once there, the crew would gather the needed supplies to head into the Grand Line, as well as take the time to enjoy themselves. However, Ohara was a great distance away, and the crew is starting to become restless. GAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!!! I'M GOING TO KILL THIS GUY!!!!!!! Raven was thrashing about, chasing after Archey, who apparently turned all of Raven's boxers pink, by placing a red shirt in with them while doing laundry. Hey, Hey! I said I was sorry! Archey slid under Parrot, who was sleeping in one of the hammocks, hoping that it would slow Raven down. Sorry won't change my underwear back to normal!!! Raven jumped over Parrot, continuing the chase.

_"Don't they ever give it a rest? They've been going at it ever since the first day."_ Parrot thought to himself. He sat up on the side of the hammock and let out a huge yawn before stretching. Man, I'm starting to get stiff he said as he rubbed his neck. He looked around to see what everyone else was doing. Thrush was tinkering away at some new invention, Kite was cleaning and polishing her swords, and the other three were playing some kind of game. Apparently, Dove was winning as Snipe and Ryuu were getting frustrated at each loss. Parrot stood and stretched one more time before giving a suggestion to the crew. How about we get some training in while we're at sea? We barely managed to scrape by in our last fight. We should at least improve a little before we have another confrontation with anyone.

Raven looked up and at Parrot. Training? Sounds good. Raven had Archey by the collar, his fist raised as if about to deliver a punch. Using the momentary distraction, Archey slipped out of Raven's grasp. Training, huh? Now that's an area I can really help in. he said with a smirk. Anything is better than this losing streak Snipe said as she pushed herself away from the table and stood while stretching. That sounds perfect. I can use the time to hone my skills Dove pulled on Ryuu's sleeve to get his attention. She had a shy look on her face Hmm? What is it?

She probably wants you to help her train, though I'm not quite sure with what.


----------



## Eternity (May 26, 2011)

Cooli said:


> _The Uccello Pirates
> 
> On the Seas to Ohara​_
> 
> ...



"Ill train with you then!" Archey said loudly, patting Raven on his back. "THE HELL YOU WILL!" Raven yelled, running once again after him. Archey with a big smirk on his face. "Catch me if you can!" He scurried up the mast, closely followed by Raven.

"Ok, knock it off Raven, he can train with us. Im sure we can beat something into his skull, don't you think." Parrot hinted to Raven. This made Raven stop in his track, abandoning his little hunt and jumping down to the dack. "I like your thinking." he said with a grin.


----------



## Palpatine (May 27, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis...*

Griso stood up with as much dignity as he could, frowning at Hawkins. "Shut up, chicken shit. This was a miscalculation. That's all. Now, I'm going to go to the palace to sort things out with the king and get my crew back. Of course, that's assuming that idiot friend of yours hasn't already screwed everything up." Griso was then on his way to the palace himself, following the not so subtle trail left behind by Sandrei. 

Ten was nowhere to be seen.

*Inside the Palace...*

Ten landed just in front of Sandrei, facing him. "I'm not sure about the others, but you're far too weak to do this by yourself. I will provide assistance." Ten turned her head and eyed Haruma. "Both of these men have very powerful haki."

*At the Aquapolis Library...*

"Wait...you mean Haruma?" Dapper asked as his eyes widened. _"Oh, yes. I think. Some younger fella supposed to talk to the king or something."_

"Haruma...I know that name. I remember reading something about him once. He's an extremely sadistic and dangerous pirate." 

_"Haruhi? You said she stole everyone's cats? Well that's not very neighborly,"_ Chaple said as he scratched his head. Dapper was silent for a moment, and shook his head in confusion. "What? No. He's....never mind. Can I borrow these books?" Dapper asked, pointing to two of the books containing the Van Kress notes. _"Hm? Oh, you want them? You can keep them if ya want. They were sitting in the back room when I found them."_ 

"Huh? Really? Thanks."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2011)

_The Phoenix Pirates..._
Rose stood their in disbelief for a few seconds as Sandrei made a break for it on his own. She had to admit though, that was a pretty cool move he just pulled. "Sandrei!"  Rose spun around and scanned the streets. "Where'd he go?" 

Hawkins narrowed his eyes at a rooftop in the distance, barely catching a brief glimpse of the fast moving Fishman. He pointed towards the building. "He's running along the rooftops!" 

"What a stubborn fool!" Ursla stammered. "Just when we were starting to get through to him!"   

Rose shook her head with a look of determination. She made a promise to protect her crew, even if it meant putting her life on the line, and Sandrei was no exception to that promise. She didn't really care or even understand the details of why Sandrei was so worked up. Whoever this Humora guy was he sounded like an overgrown version of mean old Tommy Spears, just another bully to get walloped. Sandrei was in need of support, and she'd back him up a 110 percent no matter what, whether he was right or wrong. That's what family was for, to look after each other through thick and thin. As Rose glanced at the others, she knew that they all felt the same way. 

"I'm coming Sandrei!"  Rose declared. She made a beeline for the palace. While in mid sprint she formed a bubble under her feet and bounced off of it like a trampoline. 

*"BUBBLE...."*

*"POP!"* 

The bubble exploded sending Rose flying sky high under a cushion of air. Hawkins eyes widened beneath his spectacles. "No way I'm doing that..." Hawkins muttered. He unfurled his dragonhide whip and cracked it across the pavement. "Nap times over Ollie!"  A loud warbling sound came from within whip. *"KWEH!"* Suddenly it flew out of Hakwins hand and transformed into a giant ostrich. Hawkins leaped atop the bird and offered a hand towards Ursla. "Need a lift madam?" Ursla took his hand and climbed aboard the bird. "Alright let's go Ol-" 

*"KWEH!"* 

The ostrich took off down the street like a bat out of hell, leaving a smoke trail in his wake. "NOT THAT FAAAAAAAAST!!!"  Hawkins cried. 

_With Rose..._
Rose landed in front of the palace doors, bouncing up and down inside a giant bubble. A mass of guards ran towards her, ordering her to halt. Rose thumbed her nose at them and ran them over within the bubble, knocking them over like bowling pins. *POP!* Rose shot out of the bubble, propelling herself towards the giant metal doors at high velocity. Before making impact, she formed a rapidly spinning bubble over her right palm and slammed it into the doors. 

*"Bubble Piston!"* 

The doors exploded inwards, taking out several guards stationed on the other side. Rose barreled through the smoke and debris, and fought her way into the throne room. Sandrei was already there, as was Ten. Besides the grumpy King there was another fishman Rose had never seen before. She assumed he was Humongous, or Humorris, or whatever his name was. Rose turned  towards Sandrei with a serious look on her face. She wanted him to know how much they all cared. "Sandrei you're not in this alone. We're family!"  Rose shouted at him. She pointed at the menacing fishman. "Is this the guy causing trouble? I'll wallop him!" 

*4 years ago on peach Island...*_
Amelia cut through a side street on her way home. It was a shortcut she often used when leaving school. Amelia stopped short however as she came upon a group of five boys standing in her way. Standing at their lead was a brute of a boy with green spiky hair, Tommy Spears local bully and wannabe tough guy. Amelia glared at him. She couldn't help but notice the puffy swelling under his right eye. Someone had punched him, and punched him good. Amelia had a few guesses as to who did it. 

"What do you want Tommy?"  

Tommy gestured at his black eye. "Look at what your wackjob sister did to me? Me and my crew were minding our own business, roughing up some geeks at school, and then your sister just comes out of nowhere and bops me in the face!" 

"All in all I think it's an improvement." 

Tommy slowly advanced towards Amelia, bad intentions on his face. "I think it's time I send your sister a message." Amelia dropped her book bag and balled up her fists as all five of them moved in. Tommy came first and threw a lunging punch, all muscle and no finesse. Amelia easily sidestepped around his clumsy swing, and launched a knee into his but. "Get her!" he gasped. 

Amelia squared up with the others. She wasn't sure if she could take on four at the same time, but she'd soon find out. Suddenly a voice rang out from the rooftop above. "AAAAAAAAMY I'M COMING!!!" Rose came diving off of the edge of the nearby building. Amelia's eyes went wide with disbelief as her sister frog splashed onto the four bullies, laughing like a loon. They went sprawling across the pavement. Amelia ran towards Rose and grabbed her up by the shirt collar, pulling her back to her feet. "Are you crazy?! You could've broken your neck!" Amelia cried. 

Rose laughed off her sisters admonishment and thumbed her nose at the bullies as they got back to their feet. "Family always looks out for family?"_


----------



## Noitora (May 27, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis, The Palace*

*Sandrei*​
The Sharks stance above the enemy hall with one hand grasped upon the cracked ceiling and the other clenched tightly at his side would not last long. Silence slithered through the hall with the guards’ disbelief, Humoras silent amusement and the Kings growing rage that his meeting had become destroyed. So this was their plan, to gain official standing with the World Government with this King Enkai getting a respectable place. Humora having an ally like him would give him power a monster like that should never obtain. Not to mention if this King was willing to work alongside a beast like Humora he must know full well what he is capable of, or perhaps even betting on it. Either way in that split moment that Sandrei made his face known to the World Government and the Kings Hall below him he decided that he would stop this even if his body broke in the process. 

 Before words could be traded between them a Phoenix Pirate Ten landed slightly in front of the Fishman, looking up to him with that ever calm face. She attempted to talk him down, provide assistance, and even claim he was weak. It was true, those two both seemed strong, Humora seemed even stronger than he remembered but something like that would never stop Sandrei from moving forward. In her offer he slightly shook his head, his expression collected.
*“Speak for yourself, robogirl… Help everyone else escape this island, you were seen with me, and they’ll come after you once I’m finished here.”* Even though Ten lacked most emotions, it was her logic that was useful to the crew. Perhaps even Ten would realise that the most logical thing was to leave him to his revenge and escape with the crew. After passing his swords to the former Marine Agent he made his way past her and leapt from the hole he made in the roof and landed on the ground, cracking it under his weight and force.

“So, you actually lived… here was me thinking you resigned yourself to the cells of Blizzard Gaol. That was what I was told anyway.” Humora took a few steps forward, raising both his hands in an almost welcoming mannerism. The King remained in his seat, a dark cloud filling his section of the hall. It would not long now before he made his presence known. For now the exchange was between the two former crewmates. 
*“You bastard, Humora. How could you betray us all, everyone is dead because of your selfishness!”* Sandrei roared out angrily. The less muscular but slightly larger Shark Fishman shrugged his shoulders, seemingly unaffected by the raising anger of his former crewmate.
“Me betray you? Amusing. I am not the one for compassion with humans, I saw my destiny and simply the Moon Pirates were not taking it with me. You should have stayed in your cell… I suppose me and my crew will carve you up ourselves, make sure the job is done right.” Humora placed a hand around the hilt of his massive Fishman katana on his back. Sandrei rose into his fighting stance, the guards also prepared for assistance. The King however had yet to make his move, only anger boiling at the mockery of the performance before him.

Suddenly everyone’s attention flashed to the throne room doorway as it was thrown up, sending several guards flying across the hall. The Phoenix Fishmans’ eyes widen in disbelief as a tiny Rose stood in the doorway, booming with confidence and the leadership he could not ignore. Without a moments hesitation she turned to him. 
"Sandrei you're not in this alone. We're family!" Rose shouted at him. She pointed at the menacing Fishman. "Is this the guy causing trouble? I'll wallop him!" Humora only smirked slightly in return to the challenge put towards him. Sandrei stared blankly at her. No matter what he tried she still came, no, they all came. 
*"Rose..."* He could feel the presence of the rest of the crew closing in on the Palace; Ursla, Hawkins, Shingo, all of them. He shook his head as a wave of emotion touched his features, he once again felt that feeling a pirate should always feel. He was part of a family again. The moment was quickly ruined by a dark laughter.
“Humans?! HUMANS!? Sandrei, how low have you fallen. A human is calling you family. You’re a disgrace to all Fishman!” A human calling him family was not wrong nor a disgrace. Sandrei settled a stern gaze on his former Captain, and now Captain of the Neo-Fishmen Pirates.
*“The disgrace is you… for never truly knowing what it is to love someone, or be loved.”* There was an eerie silence in the hall, which was soon followed by the entire structure shaking as Humora slammed his Fishman katana from his back and into the ground before him. Rubble went flying and darkness filled the arrogant beasts’ senses. 
“We’ll see about that…”

 As if things were not bad enough it was finally time for the silent King to rise. His throne cracked under his grasp as his anger grew too high and he rose from his seat, his gaze peering over the entire hall. A glare that could cause a normal man to crumple to his knees, as the marines and Government official actually did. 
“You think you can simply stroll into my domain and prance about as if you own the place. It seems the young woman turned out to be a menace after all. Both of you and you’re entire crew will simply die here. It will be a fitting gift to the Government that will certainly oversee this pathetic performance.” Sandrei, leaving Rose to face with his former Captain slammed his own foot to gain the attention of King Enkai. His own cocky confidence had returned at the support of Rose and his family, a large toothful grin spread over his lips.
*“King Enkai of Aquapolis. The Phoenix Pirates are here to put an end to your games.” *As he faced up with the King, who did not seem at all pleased with the turn of events, his gaze briefly flashed to Rose. She wanted to show him how much she cared for him as part of her crew by helping him wipe away his past. There was nothing he could do but accept her, and accept that he was part of a new family. His fate was no longer to rot in the Great Gaol, it was to adventure the Blue with the Phoenix Pirates, to protect Rose to the end of his days.
*“Ten!”* He called back to her, who had likely been quite patient. *“The rest of Humoras crew will be intercepting our friends as they head to the Palace, they’ll need your help”* The Neo-Fishman pirates were stationed about the Palace, more than likely preparing to fight the rest of the Phoenix Pirates descending upon the Palace.
*“Me and Rose have got this.”* At that last piece of sheering arrogance the King rose one handed and clenched it tightly.
“Worms…”


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town Massacre]*​
> Dsurion?s left eye twitched as he was told to hold on to something. A novel idea if there was indeed something in his immediate vicinity to grab onto.  A sudden light feeling overtakes him as he feels his body wanting to shoot  toward Zero. Quickly thinking he slams the sword of Plundarr into the ground hard enough that several inches actually cut though the cobble stone ground. Frenzy his small mechanical buddy, however wasn?t as adapt or lucky to think to anchor himself in that way as he is pulled through  the air. Dropping the skull and spine that little creature flails all limbs,  ?εμένα, FRENZY όχι εννόησα πετάω!? it says rapidly as it tries to no avail to swim in mid air. Dsurion just bit his lower lip as he watched as Zero slaughtered the two Marines by spilling their guts and another with a simple head shot. The man had potential, but lacked in creativity. Being brutal and straight forward would get you far, and get you a bounty. But if you could be just as creative as you were brutal and merciless you?d be something to fear.
> 
> 
> ...



*"A bit too psychotic for my taste, but you'll do. However, I want a crew that don't hang around, so I want to know your strengths and weeknesses now."* His voice was monotone and straight to the point. He had just killed many marines, their blood still soaking his body. And yet, he seemed untouched by it all.

*"Also, the boat I used to travel here with is far from satisfactory for a crew of two. I suggest taking a marine ship."* He turned away from the stranger, but turned around only a few seconds later. *"Your name will be One within my crew. You are to use it when talking to anybody, when writing your name, and any other use of your name. Your name is no longer.."* he stopped for a brief second. *"...what is your name anyway?"* he asked. The sound of feet on pavement could be heared in the distand. Another group of marines was heading their way.


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 27, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Jun rolled her eyes. She ran out of their room as soon as she heard Decapita's scream, only to be met by a group of centipede-like creatures crawling all over the place. The fiend's minions no doubt, sent to dispose those who threaten it. "Do not get in the way." She told Valtameri, just before slicing one of the centipedes' in half, spraying black ichor all over the place. Where the ichor landed, stone and wood dissolved into black ooze.
> 
> "Oooh my! That loooks nasty!"Decapita said as she rose up the ground and flew away from the stairs, taking a few of the centipedes with her. The creatures spewed more of the ooze from their nozzle-like heads, but the acidic substance floated harmlessly around her.
> 
> While this happened Jun continued to fight against the centipedes, slicing shining carapaces and dodging streams of ichor. As she jumped over one of the creatures, slicing a segment off in the process, she noticed one of the injured centipedes crawling over a pool of black ooze. It dipped its nozzles into the pool and sucked up the melted bile. A stone-like shell began to grow out of the creature's back, and the end where it was cut by Jun earlier was covered by another layer of shells. "Regeneration. A surprise."



*West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City; Hotel*

"Bloody annoying, is what it is!" Valtameri lept into the air and brought down the swallow's blade through the neck of the just rejuvenated bug. The bodiless head screamed as Valtameri proceeded to chop the body into smaller bits. Because of it's harder shell, more force was needed with each swing. "Seems like the body can act on it's own for some time, even when it's severed from the head." As he finished dicing, he left the insect sushi and ran to his next prey. "Make sure you chop them up good before you leave 'em be!"

"Iiiicky! Why are they so gross?" Marisa whined as she sidestepped a stream of ichor. She then sliced off the nozzles of the centipede, making it impossible for the ichor to spray any worrisome distance. "I can cut off the nozzles, but these things are way too thick for my daggers to cut in half. I'll leave that to you guys."

As they made their way outside, Valtameri looked to the sky to determine when the sun would rise again. "Dang." The moon was three quarters of the way through it's night cycle, leaving a few more hours before the sun even started inching over the horizon. He couldn't use his Devil Fruit ability until the sun had risen from the sea. 

Two of the creatures launched themselves at Valtameri, one after the other. He spun his body around, giving the swallow momentum as he sliced through the first with one end of the blade, and then the other with the second end. As he followed through with chopping them into smaller pieces, he called to his new, busty friend. "Hey, Jun! Weren't you talking about some 'fiend' earlier? Is there something controlling these things?"


----------



## Noitora (May 27, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandford*












*~Fifteen Years Ago~*​
_“Papa! I want yummies!” A much smaller and adorable Brolly hopped up and down alongside his foster father, a semi large fork in his hand and an oversized chef at propped upon his head. A man stood beside him, tall and homely, cooking over a stove with a frying pain in one hand and the other stirring a stew with a long wooden spoon. His foster father offered his son a small and warm smile at his antics.
“Now now, Brolly, you can not rush perfection.” The small future pirate chef wriggled his nose and crossed his arms in a pouty fashion. He loved food more than anything, and wanted nothing more to cook as expertly as his father. The stood proudly and honestly, showing off his cooking skills to his young tiny son by his leg. A gentle sound of laughter echoed from behind the pair, as a rather friendly and beautiful woman sat, one hand supporting her chin. Seeing her husband and son bond so easily caused her heart to flutter with affection. Even though they were not related, they both seemed so similar. 
“I be bestest cook ever, you just watch!” Brolly said, thrusting his finger towards them both in succession. His father leant down, patting him on the head fondly, nodding to his claim.
“I do not doubt, you will be the greatest.”
“Bestest!” A chuckled escaped his lips. 
“The bestest, then.”

“Mama!” Brolly yelled out loudly, his face buried into the sheets of the bed, soaked wet with his tears. The friendly, beautiful looking woman still wore an expression of complete compassion while wrapped up in her bed, a sickness overtaking her. She had fought against her illness before they had even taken Brolly in, but it seemed like time had finally come against her. The young chefs father sat upon a chair, one hand grasped upon his wives while he leant his face downwards, tear trickling from the base of his glasses. 
“Brolly… hun, listen to me.” Brolly sniffled at the sound of her sweet voice and clambered upon the bed. He sat on the covers, eagerly watching her with tears staining his cheeks and corners of his eyes. The sickly woman raised a finger to slide away one of the tears before continuing. 
“Look after your… father… but you have a strength within you, your so… honest and gentle… no matter where you go in life… when you need that strength to help those in need, be it cooking them a meal… cutting their lawn… or protecting them from harm… you’ll be the strongest. I love you both… so much.” Brolly dug his face into his mothers shoulder and cried out loudly. No matter what he would never forget those words, he was Brolly – the Greatest Chef in the world!_

*~Present Day~*

The weight of the factory felt like it would crush his entire body, metal and rubble trying to force him into dust. A wall of jelly is all that separated him and protected him from the crushing weight. However that was not all that was present. One of the slave girls whom he had stayed to save from being crushed knelt under him, using her hands to push up his body as if trying to give him strength. Brolly blinked in confusion at the sight below him, she had actually stayed to help him survive. The chef grunted slightly as the strain rippled through the jelly as well as his body.
“Why… you no… run?” He asked. The young girl while the fear was visible upon her features and trembling body, forced a warm smile much like that of his past. The same as a woman who once called him her son.
“I wanted… to help you, like you did us!” The chef shook his head slightly. What a silly girl, now they would both be crushed. He could feel the pressure of the weight feeling heavier. If they stayed like this much longer the jelly would give and they would be lost under the wreckage forever. There was no other choice, he had to break out as soon as possible. Brolly took a deep breath. 
“Hold onto me… we no crusheded today!” He said confidently. The slave girl gripped his torso tightly as she placed her faith into the chef. More and more jelly began to fill the small area they had left, until it finally consumed them both…


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

Eternity said:


> _
> _*Atlas Pirates*
> 
> Sento threw her body back, nearly getting smothered by the giant mace. "Shit! This is more of a challenge then I thought." she said, but she was still smiling.
> ...



Sento was beginning to think she might have gone a little bit over her head with this one. The giant steel mace flew throught the air, this time with greater speed and much more determination. The mace hit Sento right in the stomach, sending her flying through the room and coughing up blood. 
 As dragged herself up to her legs, she was sure some of her ribs where broken.

"Fuck. I need to be able to outrun that damn mace." she said, holding her side and with blood running down from the corners of her mouth.

_4 years earlier

"DAD! I had enough!" she yelled as she stormed into the kitchen from the garden. "What's the hazzle buddy?" her father said, ruffing her hair. "Stop that! I am serious this time. Gato have now mastered soru, and they still go on about how I am too weak to learn it! Gato is a freaking sissy compared to me! If nobody want to teach me how to learn it, I will leave for good!" She pouted her mouth just to show her father that she was not backing down this time. She was going to leave anyway, but she was not telling her father that.

"Fine, fine.." he sighed, sitting down beside Sento. "The idea is to tense your muscles in your legs, almost as if you where about to jump, only you have to do it many times, very quickly. It takes years to learn, and even longer time to master. And you have to have strong legs. So even thought this is hard for me to say, Gato is right. You are just not cut out to do-" "O fuck it!" she yelled, cutting him off. "Im leaving."_

Present time

"Guess its do or die now.." she whipered to herself. *"SORU!"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 27, 2011)

*[Maruda Town Docks]​*


			
				Zero said:
			
		

> *"A bit too psychotic for my taste, but you'll do. However, I want a crew that don't hang around, so I want to know your strengths and weaknesses now."*



 Dsurion pushed at his lower lip with his tongue, was this guy serious. Too psychotic. He? This man was the one that seemingly wanted a demonstration of what Dsurion could do, not a pity killing. What was more contradicting was the fact he wanted a crew that wasn?t a crew. Seemingly smart with zero common sense.  ?Mah strengths and weakness Mate? Serious? Ya want a crewman or mah life story? Dsurion asks slamming the tip of the Sword of Pludnarr into the street. The force of the impact snuffed the flames leaving but a foul smelling vapor to briefly cling to the air before a breeze of sea air carries it away. A moment passes and the man before Dsurion seemed unmoved with his cynicism,  ?Tch, fine.? Dsurion spits as he places a his left hand on the back of his neck.  ?Me strength is I?m very mechanically incline. Me weakness, I?m not inclined to people.? Dsurion replies dropping his arm back to his side.  ?Scratch that, its probably a strength too.? the labeled maniac interjects before Zero could go on with what he was saying. 

Another second or two passes before Zero spoke again, Dsurion supposed that it was he making sure that he wasn?t cut off again.



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> *"Also, the boat I used to travel here with is far from satisfactory for a crew of two. I suggest taking a marine ship."*



 _ Brilliant deduction Sherlock._ Dsurion thought as the man pauses in his own thoughts as he turned from Dsurion. But the pause and thought was brief as he turns back to Dimir.



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> *"Your name will be One within my crew. You are to use it when talking to anybody, when writing your name, and any other use of your name. Your name is no longer.."*



Again the man pauses as he didn?t even bother to ask Dsurion?s name before he assigned him a new one.  



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> *"...what is your name anyway?"*



 The man that hadn?t bother to identify himself yet asked. Dsurion bit his lip this time, the gall. First he seemingly downplayed Dsurion to the point the man stripped him of his name and replaced it with what appeared to be a rank, seeing that Dsurion was either the first asked or first to join his crew. Then he goes on and pretends that is fine and dandy and asks for a name. _ Hell didn?t you just name me?_ Dsurion thought as a trickle of blood ran down his lower lip from the harshness of the bite. Taking a step back Dsurion quickly pulls himself back together as he flicks his right thumb off his nose. Patting himself down he steps back to where he was originally standing.   ?Sorry Mate, seems I?ve left mah business cards in my other pants.? Dsurion says with a bite. Then adding to the sarcastic response just given he brings his left hand up to his head and taps his temple once or twice,  ?Wait a minute Mate, don?t you know this? It?s One. Right?? he asks stepping in closer almost getting nose to nose with the man as he peered down at him. 

 ?And what is it I be calling you Mate? Pasty?? he asks with a bite. But Frenzy interrupts before Zero can say another word.  ?ναυτικό είναι άφιξη αφεντικό , ναυτικό είναι άφιξη!? the machine shouts frantically as it bounces up and down tugging at Dsurion?s leg and pointing down the street. Dsurion turns his gaze from Zero as the sounds of shuffling feet running their way can be heard in the distance.  ?Bloody Brilliant.? Dsurion says as he backs away and grabs his double scimitar.


----------



## Eternity (May 27, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town Docks]​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laying one hand on One's shoulder, he gave him a small small grin, just to make him remember his powers.* "Listen, if you want this, you should cut that sarcastic crap right now. I can romove your head from your body mearly by touching it. You might think you have everything thought out, but trust me, you don't. The only reason I have not removed your heart from the inside, is because I might have use for you. I am fully capable of  doing everything on my own." *

While they had been talking, the marines had already surrounded them. 

*"And call me Captain Zero."* he added.

Turning to the marines, he frowned.* "Your pityful lifes are not worth our time. If you don't want to end up like your friends here..."* He pointed to the floor filled with intestants, blood and bodyparts scattered all over the place. *"...you better surrender."*

The marines started getting nervous, some even throwing up from the sight before them.
_
"You are greatly mistaken if you think you will leave this place."_ a voice said. It came from behind One. _"I am Lt. jr.Ashoran Kei, and this will be your grave."_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 27, 2011)

*Coral Archipelago...*
Amelia propelled herself towards the cloaked figure, jetting through the air behind a stream of clouds. Just before he could open the door to Lady Amaryllis' room, Amelia tackled him from behind. They went crashing into a wall. Amelia struggled back and forth with him, trying to pin him down. He was incredibly strong however, and managed to kick her away. Amelia snap rolled across the floor then bounced back to her feet, dense black clouds swirling about her hands. 

"You're just making this more difficult for yourself. Surrender now!" Amelia shouted.    

She wondered what Garrick would think about her saying such a thing. He'd probably tell her that she was weak for even considering such a naive notion, that there simply was no room for surrender when it came to absolute justice. The figure threw aside his cloak, revealing a black ninja like outfit. Two silver katana were strapped to his right hip. He unclipped a black canister form his vest and tossed it at Amelia. She had just enough time to shield herself before it exploded in an inense flash bang explosion. *"Cloudy Barrier!" * Amelia erected a thick cloud wall that absorbed the brunt of the explosion. She dissipated the cloud with a wave of her arms and scanned for her opponent. He was gone. Amelia turned towards Lady Amaryllis' room. The door was open. 

"Dammit!" 

_18 years ago in the Grand Line..._
It was a rainy and joyless day. Azalea D. Flora stood over the fresh gravestone of her husband, tears falling down her cheeks. Newly promoted Admiral Archer Armstrong stood beside her, holding up a large umbrella over them. 

"He didn't deserve this..." she said. 

"The good one's never do," Archer replied solemnly. 

"I'm going to kill the man who did this. I swear it."

"Amelia needs you here, not out there on a quest for vengeance."

Flora whirled on Archer, the rage visible on her face. "Then who?" 

"I will..." Archer paused and gestured towards the red haired man who observed solemnly from a nearby hill. "...and him."


----------



## Noitora (May 27, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Coral Archipelago*

*Lysander Sa?lis*










​
Electricity frizzled around the Fishman before the handsome World Noble, currents flowing over Menjivars form as he powered himself back up. Lysander watched intently, his pupils shrunken and brow heavily narrowed in a point. He was struggling against this guy when he was recharging and now the enemy was once again fully prepared there was no possible chance of victory. That is what a normal person would be thinking anyway, Lysander on the other hand did not even know the word defeat. He was so arrogant on his own abilities that no matter what situation he was in he felt his title of World Noble would make sure he was safe. However it was that exact title that put him in this situation to begin with. He drew a sharp breath, his pistol still in his grasp. Lysander Sa?lis would be an Admiral one day, he would not die here.
_?Think? think!?_

?This is the end for you.? The Fishman said arrogantly, knowing full well the Saint had nothing to counter such an ability. A slither of electricity ran along the ground like a snake and before Lysander had a chance to move it ensnared him. He yelled out in agony as it writhed through his body. He had never felt pain like this before, no, he had never felt pain before. This was the first time hi sacred body had ever been treated so badly. He repeated in his mind his heritage, his Divine right; that this could not happen to him. Though no matter how much he pleaded in his mind for his father to send the Admirals to his aid nothing could change the fact that he was smack down in the middle of this situation. 
?Your screams, let me hear them!? Menjivar curled from his tongue. Lysander stood, unable to fall as his body shuddered in agony. Eventually the power ended its? surge and the World Noble collapsed onto his back. His breath was heavy and sharp, as he tried to focus, his mind if a daze. He could hear the footsteps of the monster circling him smoking form. The mocking words flowing from his lips like a never ending waterfall. That scum. 
_?He is? looking down? on me?!? _Went through his mind as he continued to grasp to his title. The Fishman cackled darkly. 
?I love it, this picture before me, bliss, true bliss. To see such a high horse filthy human a pile of dust on the ground. There is no greater pleasure.? Electricity slithered from his hand and back into the humans form, causing him to wrench and cry out in pain. Yet all hope was not lost, Lysander flicked up his pistol with all his might and fired towards the Fishman, the sound of the bullet ringing in the air. The pain stopped. The sound stopped. Did he hit him?

?Pathetic?? Lysanders eyes widened. He forced his body to lean up, the form of Menjivar still upright, though his head leant to the side. He dodged it at this range, it was not possible. Tears formed in the corners of the marines? eyes at his only shot of victory slipping through his grasp. The Fishman with an unimpressed shake of his head raised both his hands; the fingers outstretched towards the heap on the ground and exploded his electricity back over his form.
?Die, Die, DIE, DIE!!? He cackled in manic laughter. The enemy had he wanting this for so long, the chance to destroy something considered so noble. There was no better feeling. Even as Lysander forced himself to raise his pistol one last time the Fishman showed no concern as he knew he would have no issue dodging the bullet. Once the barrel rose into the air and over Menjivars? head it was clear the boy had no sense left and was going to fire randomly. Full of confidence that his victory was obtained he continued to fill the marine with electricity, waiting excitedly for that last croak of death. The pistol fired. Laughter exploded from the Fishmans throat. Then everything went dark.

Lysander panted heavily as he slumped back. His uniform was in tatters and his hair was a mess, but a feeling greater than vanity had overtaken him. This was called Victory. Slowly, very slowly, the dashing man pushed himself up into a sitting position and caught his breath. His alluring blue eyes lingered to his right as a mangled corpse lay completely crushed by a massive chandelier which had been attached to the ceiling moments before. The golden rope holding it in place was now in two, with the marks of a bullet passing straight through it. After he regained some composure the World Noble clambered to his feet and dragged himself over to one of the long tables? chairs, planted himself down and took a bottle of wine, though luckily not the one Menjivar, and poured himself a drink. 
*?Last time, I dine with Fishmen.?* He mumbled to himself before taking a swig of the wine in his grasp.


----------



## Gaja (May 27, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Aquapolis - Near the castle grounds

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*










​
Shingo was sprinting through the glamorous streets of Aquapolis and making his way towards the grand palace, where no doubt Sandrei was. Rose had a head start on him, as did Hawkins and Ursla. He had no idea where Ten was though, neither did he know about the weapon Hawkins acquired for that matter. Having a serious look on his face because of the whole situation Shingo's advance was going smooth until he reached one of the streets leading to the palace when a giant fishman fell from the sky and right in front of him. "Your advance ends here human..." Standing in front of Shingo the big black and white fish said to the boxer, as a textbook appeared to introduce him.

*Tyrobu "The Typhoon"
Killer Whale fishman
First mate of the Neo-Fishman Pirates*​
Wearing his new fancy outfit Shingo smiled, he wasn't scared to get down and dirty, but even he had to confess he had never seen a creature this big, let along fight one. Taking his derby hat and black shirt off the boxer put on a pair of orange boxing gloves and looked at Tyrobu. "Move it big guy." Tyrobu looked at him with an almost angry look on his face, why was he not intimidated by his size? Everyone feared him when staring him down, though this little insignificant human seemed to have some spirit, or simply lacked brain to understand it. In any case Tyrobu had no intentions of moving. "If you want me out of your way, move me yourself!"

His voice was loud that people at the palace could hear him, but Shingo made steps towards the guy, a stern look on his face. "That's the general idea here..." Seeing a big cloud of dust go in to the sky at the Palace the human pirate was sure that Rose had already gotten there. So everything was gonna be fine.

"I guess I have time to play with you." Raising his hands in to his Peek-a-boo stance Shingo made an explosive dash forward, closing the distance between him and "The Typhoon". Though the fishman wouldn't have any of it just yet and with great speed pulled his 450 pound sword out and performed a downward slash at Shingo. "I shall not fail my Captain! Now begone!!!" His red armor created a red line after his movements as the sword made impact with the ground, but missed its mark as Shingo made a jump to one of the golden buildings. Looking at the giant fishman he smiled. "He's fast..." Cracking his knuckles inside his gloves the pro-boxer smiled confidently. Round 1 was underway...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 27, 2011)

*Aquapolis Palace/With Ursla........*​
Ursla forged her own path through the grand Aquapolis Palace. None of them knew exactly where the throne room would be located, so they decided to split up and find it that way. Truth-be-told, the entire palace resembled a maze. Locating the throne room would be no easy task indeed. Of course, Rose didn't really believe in doing things by the "old fashioned" or "usual" methods; instead the young Pirate Captain decided to make her own entrance by means of the ceiling. Classy, very classly.

The masseuse ran through the halls as quickly as her beautiful legs would carry her. She ran through various halls decorated in portraits, sculptures, etc. There were plenty of doors along the way, but none of them screamed "THRONE ROOM!" to her. This is a very fancy palace; the throne room door is surely a piece of art as well. 

"The things I do for this crew...." Ursla as she continued to dash through the palace halls. Suddenly, 10 armored guards appeared before the masseuse with weapons at the ready.

_"Stop right there, human!!!"
"You have no right to be here!!!"
"Get out of here!!!"
"Don't be a fool!!!"_​
Ursla continued to run as if the guards weren't even in front of her. "I'm convinced this crew is crazy! I just want to shop, relax and live a regular life! Now that I think about it, when was the last time anyone has given *ME* a massage?!" The expression on the masseuse's face appeared to be quite dangerous.

_"Hey, what's up with her, she's talking to herself..."
"I don't know, but she looks pretty mad!!!"
"She's coming at us fast!!!"
"Stand firm, it's a human WOMAN afterall!!!"​_
*"WHEN?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!*

_"I DON'T KNOW!!!!!!!"_ All the guards yelled in unison as they started to run in fear of the angry masseuse. 

Ursla chased the guards all through the halls until they final reached the quartyard of the palace. It was a huge yard decorated in fountains, seaweed, stone paths, etc. Though, one thing stood out. There was a giant clam placed at the far right of the yard. The guards ran towards the clam at top speed and started banging on it.

_"HELP US NYA-SAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"​_
The clam suddenly opened revealing a mermaid with long, seagreen hair, green eyes and a green tail. She examined the guards and Ursla, who was now running towards them at full speed.

"I was sleeping, sweethearts," the mermaid said calmly. "And you woke me up for what?"

_"HER!!!!!!!!!!!!"​_
The mermaid quickly turned around, swinging her tail and knocking knocking all of the guards through the palace wall. Ursla stopped and examined the mermaid. The mermaid returned the stare to the masseuse.

Nya
Neo
Parrot-Fish Mermaid
Neo-Fishman Pirate member​
"You must be a member of those pirates that just came here." Nya said in a sweet tone. "I'm Nya, I've been locked up her for a while. Thanks for coming to-"

"I've heard wonderful tales of how beautiful mermaids are. Not only were they false, but you're also liars. Not a good look, hun." Ursla responded.

"Oh, is that so?" Nya said as she narrowed her eyes at the masseuse. "And do you honestly believe YOU can match the beauty of a mermaid? How ridiculous!" 

"What's ridiculous is your fish odor."

"You smart mouthed BITCH!!!!!!!"


----------



## Gaja (May 27, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Town

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly​*
Soon enough Pierre found himself walking behind his Captain and fellow crew member who were in return followed by a group of men, called the 39 Swipers. Pierre smiled politely as Katsuo and Hornet kicked Marine ass while they marched towards the islands Marine base. Pierre did beat up a few Marines himself, but only after they wouldn't leave him be, he wanted to talk them out of it, he really did. But they were so stubborn about it, that the blond gunslinger just had to kick their asses. Sighing at the stubbornness that the Marines showed the Bro pirates quickly found themselves standing in front of the Marine base.

Holstering his revolvers "Daddy" Fly scratched his short beard while Hornet talked to them. "Yosh, yosh. Meet you in the middle Captain..." Hornet had just shot up towards the top of the building in front of them, leaving Pierre and Katsuo with the 39 and went on to crash through the wall. Pierre looked on for a second, wondering if Hornet had become immune to crash landings like that. But he was quickly pulled back in to reality as the door leading to the Marine complex opened, saving Pierre the trouble of shooting them open, or Katsuo of cutting them open. But a totally different type of surprise was waiting for the 40 humans and 1 talking cat.

"Lieutenant Rargo Potter!!!" One of the Swipers yelled out in fear as a tall and muscular man holding two mini-guns showed up in front of them. This island had a collection of some of the finest Marines in the North Blue. And as far as Lieutenants went, Rargo was up there. He might have been part of the senior officers on the island along with Commander Sibera, but on this island older man were badasses. Pierre was already prepared to fight someone like him and then noticed something as he looked at the lone gunslinger in front of him, realizing that this could very well get ugly really fast.

It was actually the first time Pierre was going to fight in a while, and not do it with Hornet as his partner. This time around, it would be the Demon cat and 39 other men who he would fight alongside. The distance between the criminals and the lone Marine remained as Pierre raised a hand. "Any chance that you'll let us pass?!" All 39 Swipers raised an arm at Pierre and yelled in unison. "ARE YOU STUPID?!? HE'S HERE TO STOP US!!!" Rargo didn't really say anything, he just raised both his mini-guns towards the large group and with a cigarette in his mouth pulled the triggers, and showered bullets at the criminals.

Despite his mellow facial expression Pierre remained sharp, so when bullets started raining he was as fast to get out of the way as Katsuo was. He had just developed quick reflexes as a gunman over the years, so even before he rolled behind the entrance wall for safety Pierre had a revolved in his hand. "Quick draw." He didn't really need to see the shooter, he knew his location from the sound. It was also a skills he had, something his father thought him. The 39 Swipers scrambled for cover likewise as Pierre figured out a strategy. He saw several problems with this set up, the guy had two mini-guns, and a lot of ammo, _AND_ a bazooka on his back, which he probably knew how to use. They had to either separate him from his guns or gun him down, but with the mini guns Rargo's firepower was very high.

Though if the Lieutenant thought that he had already won, he had another one coming at him since Pierre had a few aces up his sleeves. Nine of them actually... "Katsuo..." Getting the attention of his fellow crew member Pierre knew that they couldn't stay in one stop for to long or the guy might just decide to use that bazooka on their asses. Signalizing to his animal friend to go around and get ready to attack Rargo from behind Pierre sprinted in the other direction. Jumping up above the wall he already had two revolvers in his hands. "Rargo! Say cheese!"

"*Cheeze.*" Imagine Arnold Schwarzenegger talking, well that's exactly how Rargo talks. The Marine once again pulled the trigger on one of the mini-guns and sent a large number of bullets at the pirate gunslinger whose bullets were blocked by his spare mini gun. A couple of the Swipers wanted to shoot him, but were quickly shot by the large muscular Marine.

"*Rookies.*" They were at the entrance and already had a problem. The needed to get close to the guy.


----------



## Palpatine (May 27, 2011)

*Aquapolis Palace/With Ten...*

Ten placed Sandrei's swords against the wall and was quickly off to search the rest of the palace for the others. Ten rocketed through several hallways, knocking any guards aside that ran into her. "I sense that the others aren't far. Someone is just ahead." Ten made her way to a large door, and quickly knocked it down. 

She entered an enormous room that was ornated with glass and numerous giant sea anemones. A long dinner table was situated in the middle of the room. A tall fishman sat at the opposite end of the table. "Oi, hello Shiny. Help yourself to some of this tasty cream pie." 

*Macormic
Flying Fish Fishman
Neo-Fishman Pirate member​*Macormic shoved a large slice of pie into his mouth. "It's creamy!"


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

*Katsuo~*

Beating down novice thugs in an alley was something that Katsuou had grown accustomed to. When you were or had been a famed bounty hunter, people tended to try and challenge you, yet they were never brave enough to do it when your guard was up. Katsuo was use to all of this, though. However, helping the thugs out and offering to retrieve their boss was an entirely different thing. Katsuo looked at Hornet, he was unsure on what the man meant.

Next thing you know, they were invading the local marine base. "More trouble with the marines-nya?" He asked. "I suppose that this is the life of a pirate, aye-nya?" He said to no one in particular. However, as they ran through the front gates, rather easily, the doubts were cleared from his mind and replaced by exictement and lust for battle. Katsuo spun with his sword, gripping it with two hand and cutting through two marines like they were butter. They might as well have been seeing as how easy Katsuo sliced them. Once the first wave of meaningless fodder was defeated, Katsuou turned to his captain for new instructions. He wasn't really use to this. "Orders-nya?" 

However, when he looked over to Hornet, the man was already gone. He looks up and sees that the rapper is a mere dot in the sky. "Huh-nya?" He said. "How did..." 

Katsuo then sees the pitch dripping everywhere and shakes his head, "Oh right-nya..." The cat turned to the swipers who were standing behind. Although, they were weak as hell, Katsuou could tell that they were serious about rescuing their boss, Grabby Paws. It sounded like the name of a... freaking cat. He looked at his own paws and then at the swipers, "I don't trust you guys, but my captain-nya... For some reason, he does. I'll fight for you-nya." He told the idiotic swipers.

Suddenly, a marine burst into the courtyard. Katsuo could tell that he wasn't one of the weaklings that were laying on the ground. This man meant business and the bazooka on his shoulder showed this. But Katsuo meant business too. "Lt. Rargo Potter!" A swiper yelled, fainting. Katsuo sniffed. He could smell piss. Probably from where one of the swipers, if not all of them, had pissed in fright of the man. "Seems like he has quite the reputation-nya.... Let's test it-nya!" Katsuo shouted, pushing off the ground and spinning through the air. He then slashed at Rago, but his attack was blocked and the huge man sprayed bullets at Katsuo, forcing him to get back and allow the gunner to go in.

He nods at Pierre, and for the first time, Katsuo really got to see his crewmate fight. He watched in amazement as Pierre dodges bullets and shoots out some too. Last time, Katsuo had to save the gunslinger from a laser beam of death that a giant cyborg was preparing to shoot out of it's mouth, but this time it was different. He had to be save and now Pierre was showing off. However, as he sees Pierre get knocked back by one of Rargo's attacks, he realizes that he can't do it all alone. "Katsuo..." 

That was enough and Katsuo sprung into action. While Pierre took the front, matching Rargo's guns with his own, Katsuo attacked from the back. The cat was incredibly fast, something he didn't think Rargo had realized. While he was busy shooting at Pierre, the demon cat appeared behind the man, having rolled under while he was shooting and gotten to his feet that quick, Katsuo swings with his sword, "Demon Cat Backswipe!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 28, 2011)

*Coral Archipelago...*
Amelia raced into Lady Amaryllis' room. She broke to halt, her eyes wide as the masked assassin held the edge of a silver katana to the comatose mermaid's throat. "Make a move and I slit her throat," the assassin intoned in a menacing voice. To make his point clear, he pressed the silver katana every so slightly into the side of Amaryllis' neck, drawing a tiny droplet of blood. 

"Let her go. She's done nothing to deserve this!" Amelia shouted. 

"Her mere existence is a sin and an afront to nature," the assassin replied. "Humans are meant to be the masters of this world, not these mutants. Killing her, and that pitiful World Noble, will spark the war that will bring about the annihilation of Fishman Island." 

"Noble?!" 

Amelia thoughts immediately turned towards Lysander.  She berated herself inwardly for not seeing this sooner. _Dammit!_ She had to move quickly or all would be lost, by which point Garrick's wrath would be the least of her worries. Amelia squared up with the assassin. "I'm going to give you until the count of three..." Black clouds began to swirl about her body in a vortex, moving faster and faster. For few seconds she was totally engulfed by the swirling vortex.  

"Foolish girl. I'm more then willing to die for my cause. Are you?" 

"3...2...1."

Amelia charged just as the assassin pressed the blade against Amaryllis' jugular. Suddenly Amelia's body exploded in a burst of black spiraling clouds. The assassin gasped in shock. Before he could slit the mermaid's throat, the business end of a cutlass exploded through his chest. He spasmed violently and dropped his katana to the floor. "How?" Amelia stood behind him, gripping the handle of the cutlass. 

"That was my cloud clone technique. I guess you didn't notice me soru behind you when I was engulfed by those clouds?" 

Amelia retracted the cutlass from his chest. The assassin dropped to his knees, coughing up blood beneath his mask. Amelia stepped in front of him, her bloody cutlass by her side. "Wanna know something sad? The first time I took a life I got so sick I vomited all over my comrades shoes. Whenever I look back on that moment I laugh at first, but then I become very sad."

The assassin laughed, even as he coughed up copious amounts of blood. "You've become numb to the death,"  he said in a knowing voice. 

Amelia nodded wordlessly. 

"Will you grant me an honorable death?" 

Amelia slashed him across his throat. As he collapsed onto his side, a troupe of Fishman guards burst into the room. Amelia ordered them to watch over Lady Amaryllis, before running off to find Lysander.  

_*Elsewhere...*_
The two warships of the Red Dawn Front engaged the *Dark Justice* and the _Blazing Beauty_ in full pitched battle. Garrick stood right at the prow of the _*Dark Justice*_, smoking a cigar and laughing madly as bullets and cannons whizzed all about his head. He felt invulnerable during these times, as if nothing could touch him, and not even Poseidon himself could stop his rampage. *"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!" * They made a beeline for the Red Dawn flagship, a heavily armed galleon. 

*"RAMMING SPEED!!"* Garrick bellowed.  

The _Dark Justice _ plowed through a hail of cannonfire and slammed into the port side of the flagship. Garrick issued the order to board the ship. *"LEAVE NO MAN, WOMAN, OR CHILD ALIVE. IN THE NAME OF ABSOLUTE JUSTICE!!"* he commanded. Garrick took a running leap to the deck of the enemy ship. He crash landed onto a handful of fodder, crushing their bodies under his massive boots. Two other piss ants dared approach him. He let them both stab him in the midsection with their pitiful daggers. Garrick didn't so much as flinch, instead looking down at them with a look of profound disgust. He casually backhanded them away, sending them flying like ragdolls. 

*"ARE THERE ANY REAL MEN HERE?"* Garrick sneered. 

A Marine grunt crashed in front of Garrick's feet, his body twisted and contorted like a pretzel. Garrick whirled about, coming face to face with a blond haired man in a blood red suit. He held a blood stained cane sword in his right hand, and a glass of red win with his left. He saluted Garrick with the cane sword and took sip of the wine. "You're fighting for the wrong side mate," he said. Garrick cast aside his marine trenchcoat and blazer. This wouldn't take very long.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 28, 2011)

*Kaijuu Island: Drake*

At the top floor of the tall bullet shaped laboratory of Dr. Hikibune the scientist rushed back and forth, inputting data into his massive computer and then rushing to check his coffin like container. 

A blast of red energy bursts through the floor but he doesn't even turn to look, enthralled in his work, "Ah, seems my test subject has arrived," he finally turns to see Drake, who's eyes soak in the mass of the room, "Wow, this place sure is big. Wonder where the monster making stuff is?"

"Hm, though where's his escort?"  he shrugs, "Oh well, he's here, that's all that matters. Now, would you be so kind as to step into this?" he says, motioning to the casket.

"Oh well sure- Wait a minute!" he shouts, pointing an accusing finger at Hikibune, "You're the doctor guy aren't you...The one that did all that to my monster friends!"

But Hikibune is back at his computer, ignoring Drake, "Just a few last minute calculations...Are you in yet?" he asks, turning to check but receives a fist to the face as he does so.

"Turn them back!" Hikibune scratches his head as he gets back to his feet, "Who are we talking about now?"

"The monsters! Er the people! Ugh..." he cocks back his fist and shoots a blast of red energy through the wall, revealing the city of monsters below, "Those guys!"

"Oh I'm afraid I can't do that," he says nonchalantly before returning to his computer. Drake clenches his fist, "I said turn them back!" he goes to punch Hikibune again but he draws a pistol and aims it back at Drake without even looking away from the computer screen, "You seem to be quite fond of my failures. I particularly don't like them, even their corpses have been capable of providing me with the answers I needed, but my genius has managed to figure out the problem anyway!"

He turns to face the pirate, "This time is flawless! I've got the perfect formula down, it's guaranteed to work!"

"I don't care! Just turn them back to normal!" Hikibune sighs, "Well you're an uncooperative one," his gun begins to charge with some kind of laser, "Well since you're such a big fan of those failures how about I send you for a little visit with them!" he pulls the trigger releasing a beam similar to Drake's red aura that sends him flying out of the hole in the wall.

Drake manages to stabilize himself just enough to prevent too bad of a crash. As he lands he looks up at a monster carrying a man on his back, and on the mans back he has a huge boomerang strapped to it, "Cool boomerang,"  he says from his back before getting back up.

"Wait a minute, you're not a monster!" he says, observing the boomerang wielder from every angle, just to make sure. 

Hikibune peaks out of the hole for a moment, "You may like them, but lets see how much they like you..." he taps a button on a device strapped to his wrist before returning to his work.

While Drake stares at the new human the monster that he is riding's eyes begin to glow red, as do all of the other monsters in the area. All expressions from their faces vanish as they turn towards the two humans. The one carrying the newcomer grabs him off of his back and slams him into the ground. 

He then rushes head first at Drake who just manages to catch him by the horns, "Whoa, what's going on!" he lifts the beast off of the ground and tosses him behind him. 

The other monsters slowly begin to surround the duo, "Hey guys! Remember me? The guy who's gona' save you all?" but he gets no response, "Tentacle Guy! Come on, don't be like that! Just cuz I tied a few of your arms in a knot doesn't mean you gota' give me the cold shoulder!" but the monster wraps its pink tentacles around Drake's throat and waist.

"Ok...This is a bit much..." he spins around a few times before the monster's grip is forced open and he goes flying down the street, "What is with you guys? I'm here to help remember?" but they have no response, they just continue to close in on the two.


----------



## Noitora (May 28, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, The Marine HQ*

*Hornet Havoc*​

Footsteps echoed along the quiet hallways of the marine base. The walls were pure white, without a stain to be seen. Whoever ran this bed ad breakfast liked to keep things clean and tidy. Everything appear immaculate and well tended to, not a speck of paint not where it should be, beli splashed upon this place to make it appear clean and practical. Hornet sprinted down the long hallways as quickly as he could, his long white scarf flowing in a stream line at his back, his eyes sharp between his glass slash goggles that he always seemed to wear. He could hear the mayhem occurring outside, series upon series of gunshots exploding all over the courtyard. It would have appeared that Hornet had moved on just as someone moved to intercept his crew, but those guys were tough, they were not going down so easily. Though even the Bro Captain had heard of the strength of the Commander placed here, but his own belief in himself and his crew helped him believe that they could overcome any obstacle. For now he would save King Grabby Paws, acquire the Log Pose and perhaps even a Navigator. That was a long away head however; first he had to save him. 

Turning after turning, corridor after corridor, staircase after staircase. Hornet progressed like bullet in and out of doorways as he searched. One thing tickled him, the lack of any resistance. Not a single marine had countered his advancement. He knew a lot of them were out in the courtyard that were taken out in an ambush fairly quickly, but that could not have been all of them? Something was not quite right. Though these thoughts were swiftly pushed aside as he passed a darkened hallway. The dark skinned pirate skidded to ah alt and back tracked to gaze down the corridor which lacked the light the rest of the complex seemed to have. At the end of the corridor a large wooden door held strong, with bars blocking a window. Bingo. Hornet was quick and glide down the corridor and without stopping he raised his fist, black Pitch forming over his hand.
?Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!? In a sudden burst of strength he slammed his Pitch covered knuckle into the door and sent it flying off its? hinges. The door went flying through the cell, skimming over a surprised man plopped contently on the cells floor. The pirate ran his eyes over the man before him; blue hair, average height, looks like he?d steal your underwear. There was no doubt about this. This was ?King Grabby Paws?. Kali Raba. With a large grin over his lips he thrust his arms in odd ways as he rapped, his inner fingers closed while his index and pinky stretched out.
?Yo, yo, yo! Kali Raba, King of the Swiper, we ain?t got the time for you to dabber, we gotta get our asses in gear before the marines get hyper!? Giving Kali a moment to get over the initial shock of how bad his rapping was he motioned him to follow.
?Names Hornet Havoc, Captain of the Bro Pirates, here to take you outta here. We can chat once we?ve cleaned up this base.?

Conversation could generally wait. They had just broken into one of the Strongest marines in North Blues base to break out someone he had personally captured. Reynald Sibera was not a forgiving man, not for his own men let alone those he thought all needed to be destroyed. Hornet led Kali from his cell and back down the corridor towards the hallways. Though the events unfolded exactly as Sibera had intended. Just as they turned the corner of the darkened hallway a firm boot slammed against the floor, followed by another beside it. The Pirate stopped as if a wall had been thrown up in his path at the aura of murderous intent, slowly turning around to gaze upon two men dressed in their marine uniforms. One appeared more flamboyant, wearing a pair of shades with tied green hair hung over one side of his face. The other was clearly known, his body firm and eyes burning sharply into the pair before him. This was Lieutenant Hipper and Commander Reynald Sibera.
?Looks like you were right, Commander, straight to the prisoner.? Hipper said as he took a few steps forward. Reynald frowned, studying the Captain inquisitively. After a few moments, he seemed no more impressed than if he had gazed upon an ant in his path.
?This is the infamous Hornet Havoc making a mockery of Lieutenant Babbal? a mockery of the Marines. Must be a joke.? Hornet raised a brow slightly as he tapped Kalis shoulder and took the stage.
?I ain?t knowin? who this Babbal is, but if you?re gettin? in my way I?mma beat you down, Kalis with me now.? He said confidently, a smirk curving into the side of his lips. Just as he was about to burst into rap the Commander slammed his fist into the wall beside him. There was a moment the impact did not seem to register, but seconds later the wall completely exploded inwards and collapsed. Hornet blinked behind his shades as trickles of sweat ran down his skin. This guy? was on another level.
?Lieutenant Hipper? Reynald began. ?Drag Mr. Raba back to his cell. Take off his hands, he no longer needs them.? Hipper smirked and dramatically saluted his officer before focusing his attention upon the leader of the 39 Swipers. ?I will teach this Captain? no, this boy, some manners.?

Commander Reynalds and Lieutenant Hipper advance upon the Captain of the Bro Pirates, Hornet Havoc, and the Leader of the 39 Swipers, Kali Raba. Outside Lieutenant Potter blocks Katsuo and Pierres own advance into the Marine base itself. Have the Bro Pirates finally bit off more than they can chew?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 28, 2011)

ThisBeautifulLife said:


> *West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City; Hotel*
> 
> "Bloody annoying, is what it is!" Valtameri lept into the air and brought down the swallow's blade through the neck of the just rejuvenated bug. The bodiless head screamed as Valtameri proceeded to chop the body into smaller bits. Because of it's harder shell, more force was needed with each swing. "Seems like the body can act on it's own for some time, even when it's severed from the head." As he finished dicing, he left the insect sushi and ran to his next prey. "Make sure you chop them up good before you leave 'em be!"
> 
> ...



Two more of the maggots were bisected, then sliced apart. It was infuriating how these creatures kept coming back from blows that would kill a man twice over, but Jun sliced and slashed over and over until they stayed down. Valtameri's advice was a great help admittedly, and with precision head decapitations the creatures weren't regenerating. "A possibility. The spire holds the truth."

Nearby, another volley of ichor floated harmlessly around Decapita, as did everything else that came near her. Several of the creatures collided with each other or with broken sections of wall, and when Decapita increased the speed of their revolutions their collisions resulted in globs of centipede paste floating around her. "Oooh drat, don't kill all of them! I need some samples I can analyze for later!"

"A waste of time." Jun said bluntly. One of the creatures sprayed a jet of ichor towards her, but she grabbed one another centipede and threw it in the path of the attack. "To the spire we go. The fiend dies now." 

Jun became like a blur as she dashed out of the hotel through an open window, landing on top of a roof. Up on the building, outlined by the moon, was Glitter Spire. "You die tonight." She ran towards the tower, intent on finishing it now.

"Oooh dear. There's sooo many!" Another pair of centipedes were lifted up into the air by Decapita's gravitational pull, then pulverized when they collided with each other. There was no end to these things, and for every one they slay two more would come out from underneath them. "We better follow Jun. She's going to need our help!"


Elsewhere, Rek was in a bit of a bind. When he found his tablet he immediately grabbed the item and ran off with it. Unfortunately his memory fruit power's abilities weren't active when he wasn't concentrating, so half the staff saw him steal one of Fundabar's valuables. 

"I'm only taking what's mine!" He screamed as the guards chases him around the mansion gardens. They were gaining on Rek, and if he didn't escape them now he was going to get caught. Luckily he brought one of his small explosives with him just for the occasion. "It's a shame to destroy a Sakazuki, but I've no choice." The guards stopped when Rek dropped a small sphere on the ground while turning to the right. When they looked down on the object it exploded. 

While the guards were left bewildered by a bomb exploding right under them Rek managed to get to the back gate of the building. He was still running, but none of the staff gave chase after the guards were taken care of. In fact, no one was in his way. "Looks like I'm getting away scot-" The ground burst from under Rek's feet, and a group of armored centipedes surrounded him. No way was Rek going to beat creatures like these. On top of the gate he saw a masked man holding a flute. 

The guards caught up to Rek now, but there was also another person with them. A balding, middle-aged man in spectacles. He wore simple clothing, but Rek had an eye for these things and he could tell they were of the finest quality. "A thief! And one with an eye for quality." Mr. Fundabar said. 

"Mr. Fundabar, I presume." Rek said calmly.

"And from out of town too. Summoning the whirlipedes was overkill however." He pointed to the man standing on the gate, who jumped down and bowed to Fundabar. 

"Lustrepedes? Interesting creatures."

"Yes they are, Mr. thief." Fundabar nodded. "Damn dangerous too. But they serve their purpose. If it weren't for them I would never have been able to afford my collectibles."

"And how, pray tell did they help in your meteoric rise to power? " Rek asked, exerting the power of his devil fruit at that moment. 

"My friend the City Thief here controls these creatures." Fundabar pointed to the masked man standing next to him. "They feast on melted stone, and their shells can be used to make gemstones en masse. They're also real useful in taking out the competition. Before I was a salesman in a dying city. Now I'm rich enough to afford buying museum pieces from the Oharan black market, and single-handedly save Glitter City!"

Rek smirked. Now he knew where he can find his other relics, and his curiosity was satisfied. If only he can find a way to get away. 

"The lustrepedes were not meant to stop him though, sir." The City Thief said. "Saurkraut used his flute to summon a whole nest into one of the hotels, and I thought it prudent to summon some here in case someone threatened you."

"Ugh. It's probably just him getting pissed at a woman rejecting him. Remember last week when he attacked that brothel?" Fundabar said dismissively. 

"Yes, but this time the women are fighting back. And they're winning." 

"Against an entire nest!" Fundabar looked at his lieutenant with disbelief. "Impossible!" 

"Shall I summon more nests sir?"

"Yes, but first let's dispose of this-" Fundabar turned towards an open space in the middle of a circle of lustrepedes.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2011)

*Kent*



Eternity said:


> Her movement was swift. Her two double edged swords was out of their sheets quicker then the eye could see. The rankyaku was deflected off the swords, and she leaped towards Kent. Her speed was inhuman, she was at his side within seconds. Instead of attacking, she looked at him, and everything went black for Kent. When he woke up, he was on the ground. No wounds or anything. "Relax, I won't hurt you. But if you want to take over this island from me, your army have to be a lot more powerful then you are." She had sheeted her swords, and the air around her was more calm and serene. "I might deside to stay here as a temporary officer of your kingdom. If I find you to be a good person."




Kent stood there for a moment, mouth open, confusion evident on his face. "That...isn't...fair," he said after a moment, rubbing the back of his head. "Shouldn't she be in the New World or something?"

He shook his head and looked around - now that the entertainment was over, the people were slowly leaving. His crew was arriving though, waiting for orders. "Uh...back...to the ship, I guess," Kent said, still confused on how someone of Naomi's power could be on such a tiny island so close to one of the Blues. "Let's uh...let's get outta here."

"Oh, that's not possible," someone who was passing by said. 

Kent stared. "What? What...what did you just say?"

"It's not possible," the person repeated. "The Mists around the island screw up all compasses, even eternal log posts. You need a special kind of compass to navigate through it."

Kent groaned. "Come on!" He turned to his crew. "Alright, everyone, go throughout town and see if you can find a compass like that. Got it? Cipher Pirates, scatter!"

Before they could move however, a bloothirsty roar came from the direction of the docks. Kent and his crew, along with Naomi, Orland, and the rest of the townspeople, turned to see what was going on.

Suddenly, pirates were everywhere - Screaming and shooting guns into the air and charging the town square. *"Attention Mist Island!"* Came an unnaturally loud voice. *"You have been claimed by our Captain, the immortal Iron Masked Falgor! Surrender now, and you shall be spared!"*

"OH HELL NAW!" Kent roared, red energy exploding around him and knocking the nearest towns person off his feet. "JUST BECAUSE I CAN'T HAVE THIS PLACE DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN JUST WALK IN AND TAKE IT!" He turned to the rest of his crew. "WASTE THESE FUCKERS!"

*Prince*

The five baseballs zoomed towards Prince with incredible speed, exploding when they hit him and knocking him backwards. He grunted in pain, but raised his sword and coated it with ash again, this time extending the ash much further than the blade went. "Ash Whip!"

He whipped the weapon towards Homer and the attack caught the brute on the arm - but it didn't slow him down. He charged Prince with his baseball bat, howling in half drunken rage, and the marine was forced to leap back, avoiding the blow by inches. He pulled a gun from his belt, unloading it into Homer's chest, but even that was ineffective, and he received a crushing swing to the chest for his efforts.

"I have had _enough_ of that baseball bat," he muttered. "Volcanic.....KAME-HAME-HA!" He pushed both hands forward, and a massive ball of ash overwhelmed Homer.

When the ask cleared, Homer was still standing, though the baseball bat was nothing more than a melted pile of wood. "That's a violation of Copyright law!" Homer shouted, pointing at Prince accusingly. 

Prince laughed. "Have you taken a look at yourself?"

Homer reached into his bag and pulled out a spiked chain, wrapping it around his fists. "I'm a fan made parody!" He roared, charging Prince and swinging blindly.

"But you're not even funny!" Prince shouted, leaping over Homer's first punch and hitting him in the face with a blast of ash. "Parodies are supposed to be funny!"

"Maybe you just don't have a sense of humor," Homer said, swinging at him again. Prince ducked.

"Oh, enough of this bullshit!" He shouted, raising both hands. "Ash Storm!" A huge amount of ash flew from his hands, engulfing Homer completely.

However, when it cleared, again Homer stood. His chain nothing more than slag, he tossed it away and pulled out a minigun. "Say hello to Marge."

"Oh you have got to be kidding me..."


----------



## Eternity (May 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naomi had taken a seat on the top of a buidling, overseeing most of the city. "It seems like Naomi want to see your power in action against them. Judging on how you handle things, she might let you claim this island." Orland said, putting his headphones on and pressing the buttin on the side to start the music.












He starts running towards the guy that just told everybody that his captain was taking over the island, hitting him in the head with the palm of his left hand and knocking him down to the ground. 

Standing over him he held his hand, palm first towards the floored man. "Leave this island." Orland says, with a stern look on his face. *"I don't think so."* the man says with a smirk, shooting Orland in the shoulder before he could react. "AArgh!"


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

*Glen Frosty~*

Frosty rubbed his cheek as he felt the pain from Garrick's fist. Frosty was pretty use to getting slapped and having his bones broke. In his hometown, Frosty wasn't exactly the most popular kid. However, he was not used to getting slap by giant beefy hands the size of his head. Frosty had seen Garrick lift a cannonball before and that's what it felt like to Frosty. Being hit by a giant cannonball. "Eh, clown... Maybe you should've listened better." A grunt muttered. The marines around him laughed at the clown's plight. Frosty gritted his teeth, *"W-what a fascinating story, Commander Garrick..."* Frosty muttered, getting to his feet. He then got an idea in his head, *"You mentioned that the lady admiral wears thongs?" *However, before Garrick could tell the crew of that surely sexy tale, things started going wrong. 
"Two ships on the horizon sir. They came out of nowhere. They're flying the colors of the Red Dawn Front." 

*"PREPARE FOR BATTLE!"* Garrick roared and the men around him roared as well. What did Frosty do? When the word battle was even said, Frosty hit the ground, getting flat as possible so that any bullets would go past his head. One marine says, "Uh... Frosty, the battle hasn't even started."

*"I apologize.... Force of habit." *

This was what cowards did. They hid when battle was mentioned, however, Frosty doubted that he had a chance at hiding while on the Dark Justice filled with manically devoted marines who loved battle and killing. There were good people on this ship, though. Like Armstrong's niece. She had saved him from being killed by Garrick. The marine known as Prince didn't seem so bad either. But this still didn't bring a smile to his face. 

The ship lurched forward at incredible speed and Frosty rolled, slamming into a wall. He pulled himself up using the side of the boat*, "Damn... Tell whoever is steering that they're doing a good job." *He muttered and then his pale face turned green as he vomited over the side of the ship. He wiped his mouth with his sleeve, *"I had to get rid of the butterflies." *However, someone grabbed his collar. "Come on!" A marine shouted, dragging Frosty to the front lines, whether he liked or not. *"Let go of me." *Frosty protested.

He was tossed on to the Red Dawn which the Dark Justice had slammed into. Frosty nearly shit his pants as he looked around him. Men were battling around him. Hell, the marines who had been laughing at him were getting cut to pieces by enemy soldiers. As one of these crazed Fishpeople haters attacked, Frosty rolled to the side, just before the man's sword cut through wood. He looked at Frosty and then tries to rip his sword out of the deck. Frosty's eyes widened, *"Not today."* He spun and knocked the man on the ground. He then ripped the guy's sword out of the ground. Now Frosty stood over the man. "Kill me!" He pleaded. Frosty merely looked down on him with cold eyes.

*"No, I'll make you feel miserable as me." *With that, Frosty slammed the man's sword into his leg, pinning him to the ship. Frosty walked away from the man who was screaming and squirming. Perhaps he was showing mercy, Frosty did not think so. He had left the man in a state of pain, perhaps because Frosty always felt pain... 

Frosty however looked around him. Men were battling! No one would notice if he left and Frosty immediatly started planning an escape route. He would get back on the Dark Justice and hide in a store board until the battle was over. Frosty turned and starts to try and make his way back to the ship. Just as he took another step, "flying swallow!" Glen's flinched and put his hands on his swords. He then pulled them out, spinning and cutting through the slashes that had been sent at him. "where do you think you are going!" A voice says and Frosty turned out around to see a diminutive swordsman standing there. He raised an eyebrow, *"A kid?" *Frosty then chuckled*. "Finally, a battle I can actually win..." *

Shinji however chuckled, revealing his two cleavers. "You think you can beat me, clown!?" He snorted and charged at Frosty, "That's laughable." He crossed his arms and then tried to slice off Glen's head with the cleavers,* "Shit."* Frosty said, ducking and rolling past Shinji. He then sighed, *"Looks like I'll have to fight... The damn's kid some kind of assassin." *


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 28, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line​*
We focus in on an island that has been deserted for years. No one dares approach this place--not even the Marines--because of the stories told about it. The island is naturally a canyon within itself. There's rumors that anyone that ventures off to this island are never seen again. It's heard that the canyon actually swallows up those that dare to enter it. However, what makes the island unique is what's at the bottom and _inside_ the canyon. 

Now, we flash to a grand meeting hall that is partially coated in darkness. The only faint light that is present is that from about a dozen torches. There's a large table in the center of the room with a single person seated. The figure is also hidden within the darkness, only the silhouette of the person is visible. Oddly enough, one image is extremely visible and bright in the room. It's placed on the ceiling and is ominous in appearance.

​
Suddenly, the entire room starting shaking. The doors to the meeting hall flew open. A petit figre waltz into the room with a huge shadow following behind it. With every step the large figure took, the entire room shook violently. The figure sitting down at the table opened its eyes to view what exactly was going on. The figure had gray/silvery eyes.

"Long time, no see, boss." The female figure said as she took a seat at the opposite end of the table. "I didn't know it'd take this long, though."

The figure at the other end of the table only stared without missing a beat. It took its eyes off the woman for a bit and looked up at the twenty foot shadow behind her.

"Is he completely under your control?" A dark voice called out.

"I surely couldn't have brought this idiot here if he wasn't...." The woman answered back. She had a bit of sarcasm to her voice, but she was notorious for such a thing. "My ability is flawless, it's like I have my own puppet."

The other figure narrowed his eyes at that remark, "You mean my puppet."

"Yeah.....whatever. What exactly are we doing with this thing?"

"That will be answered soon enough. For now, release him back into the world. The Government keeps a close eye on him, I don't need them tracking him back to this location. Though, take caution and keep him close. From now on you are to watch over this beast until my plans are complete."

"I have to babysit this thing?!"

"No. As of now, you are the brains of this monster, meaning, you are now one of the Seven Warlords of the Sea."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

*Maze Davros~*

Maze and Pakkun (that's what he was calling his monster friend now) were almost to the factory, when suddenly, a man flies out of the building. Maze points his finger at the falling man, "Down... down... down..." When he finally hit the ground, Maze says, "Ground." Pakkun rushes over to check on the man and he says, "It looks like Dr. Hikibune-" "Tugboat." "H-, I mean Tugboat's work... Are you all right mister?" Atlas rose to his feet rather quickly for a man who had just been blasted out of a wall. He shook his head and looks at Maze, "Cool boomerang."  Maze stared back at the man in confusion, "Is he referring to you, Pakkun or me? But we're not boomerangs..." 

Pakkun rolled his eyes at the man's stupidity. Maze's brain appeared to be more scrambled then eggs that had been in the sun all day. "I believe he's talking about the boomerang strapped to his back." Maze blinked, slowly. "Oh, Joffrey... He's not a boomerang. He's actually a dog. He just looks like a boomerang." He explained to Pakkun and Atlas. Atlas was about to leave, but he suddenly notices that Maze isn't a monster, "Wait a minute, you're not a monster!" 

Maze stroked his chin as Atlas moved around him, checking for fangs or perhaps a tail. He found nothing. Maze however was deep in thought, "It depends on your definition of monster... I could be a monster, you could be a monster in the eyes of these monsters who might consider themselves human but have a monstrous appearance on the inside..." Maze was so deep in rambling that he failed to see Dr. Hikibune press a button and that Pakkun's eyes suddenly became red. "Oda could've even had the intention to create us as a race..." He is tossed off Pakkun's back and slammed into the ground by the monster, "Of monsters..." Maze said, finishing his lecture. 

"Pakkun! What are you doing, my friend! Have you forgotten why we came here! To find Dr. Tugboat!" However, Pakkun didn't seem to respond. "Oh yes, that's right..." 

*15 Minutes Ago~*

Pal, the name Maze was now calling his monster friend, had suddenly stopped once he saw the bullet-shaped tower. He rose a claw and pointed, "That's Dr. Hikibune's lab... I wish, you luck my friend." Maze, who had his arms crossed, "I wonder why he shaped the tower like that... If I ever had a tower it'd be a giant vertical maze." He muttered. "Why are you stopping Pakkun!" Maze asked his friend. Pakkun glared at the tower, "Hikibune... He has a power over we monsters. He can make us do what he says." He told Maze. "So do you understand why I can't go on?" 

Maze put his hand on his chin, "I guess I do..." 

However, Maze punches Pakkun on the head. "However, you're my steed. You'll not stop until I say you stop! NOW GO!" 

*Now...*












Maze slammed his forehead into Pakkun and then, using his incredible strength, Maze managed to push the beast off him. Maze got to his feet and unstraps the boomerang from his back. "Don't worry Pakkun... I'll free you!"  He looks at the tower and prepares to throw his gigantic boomerang, but he stops as he sees the growling monsters surrounding him. He then looks over to the man from earlier, "Guess it's us against all of them!" Maze said to Atlas, swinging with his gigantic boomerang. He and Atlas stood there, outnumbered by enemies who had once been allies. Their eyes glowed red. "This guy is really a bad scientist... Who lets their test subjects just run around like this!"

Maze then says, "Come out, Joffrey!" Atlas looked at this weird man, strangely. "Who are you talking to?" Maze doesn't answer, he just throws his boomerang and yells, "Doggy Fang!" 

Suddenly, as his boomerang slams into the first monster, a dog head and four legs come shooting out of the boomerang. "I told you I wasn't lying!" Maze yelled as his dog weapon attacked the monsters.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Rumboar Island*

In the center of the destroyed factory, amongst all that wreckage, was Viktor. He lay there defeated, just like the factory that he spent a life time guarding. The last thing that he remembers seeing was that damn red-haired pirate kid who was talking about taking over the world. "Pirates..." He muttered. How could some weak ass rookie pirates run through his factory and destroy it too. This was a mockery of the World Government, but more importantly, to Viktor. The man growled as he tried to get to his feet, but he fell back down. "Damnit!" He freezes when he hears footsteps. 

"Viktor!" A woman's voice... Viktor recognizes as Terra. He realizes that he might have a chance. Thank Oda for giving him Terra, the most loyal of all his factory servants. He knew that she would stay with the factory, just as he did.

The blue-haired woman fell to her knees. Tears poured from her eyes as she looked at Viktor. She put a hand on his chest and said, "They hurt you my love... Let me help you." We see that Terra's left arm is soaked with blood and badly bent. She most likely needed medical attention, but it seemed like she didn't realize that, as she scooped down to pick up Viktor and help the heavy man to her feet. More tears came from her face as she struggled to lift him, and blood dripped from her mouth. She felt like giving up, but she managed by thinking, _This is for love!_ Even after getting beat by Rush and having a gigantic buidling fall on her, Terra's body still moved, but only through devotion to her beloved, Viktor. 

Once Viktor was on his feet, she says, "I'll hurt those pirates for doing this to you, Viktor!" Terra shouted. However, Viktor merely looked down at his feet. "Don't bother." Terra says, "B-but my love..." Viktor suddenly whipped around and slapped Terra to the ground with one of his metal fists. "Stop being such a whimpering dog..." Viktor told her coldly, looking down at her. Although the orange helmet obsured Viktor's true face, Terra could see that Viktor was angry. "W-what have I done to make you, angry love?" Terra asked, tears pouring down from her face. Viktor then kicked her, "What." He kicked her again, "Makes." he then kicks her into a piece of junk, "YOU THINKTHAT I LOVE YOU!" Viktor roared. "You're nothing but a pawn to me... AND YOU FAIL AT THAT!"

Suddenly, broken wires shot forward and wrapped around Terra, dragging her over to Viktor. The wires then holstered her up, by attaching to the wall. Now she was eye-to-eye with Viktor. "I simply have no more use for you." Terra looks at Viktor with desperation, hoping to see at least some hesitation, but she only looked at her reflection off the helmet he wore. "B-but you loved me..." She said. "The only thing I love is my factory." Viktor told her coldly. He snapped his finger and the wires procceded to electrocute a screaming Terra. Once her body was nothing but a burnt skeleton, it hit the ground behind Viktor.

"Now that that's done..." Viktor said. "My factory..." 

He clenched his fists and his Devil Fruit activated, his control over the city including the factory and suddenly everything starts to whirl around Viktor who was levitating in the center of all the junk that spinned around him. This debris, all of it, was absorbed into Viktor and slowly, the factory became Viktor... 












The marines look at what had been a destroyed factory, but now the pieces of the factory were spinning around... Viktor. The man floated in the cyclone, pieces of machinery becoming attatched to him. The cyclone finally starts to dissapear, but now a giant... well, an iron giant was in the center. It seemed to be in the shape of Viktor and the marines looked in bewilderment, "What the fuck is that?" Someone asked. Everyone, the slaves and marines started to run as the giant machine moves forward. The ground began to shake, though, as if an earthquake was happening. The entire city shook and the people of Rumboar held on to whatever they could find as the giant factory machine moved his hands.

The buildings of Rumboar seemed to move and shift, some being sucked into the ground, others rising higher. The city of Rumboar itself rose out of the ground, all of the inhabitants, unsure on what was happening. Meanwhile, the World Pirates all turned around, having jsut got past the city gates to see that there was no city anymore. The city was... walking. The World Pirates all looked up to see the city towering over them. It stood like some kind of glowing giant, lights all over it. 

"Impossible." 

"Before today, I would've thought the same." 

"Perhaps I should paint a picture of this..."

"..." 

"Looks like this isn't over..." 

Meanwhile, the Warriors Three had ran from the ship to join up with the rest of the crew, "Hey-" Fandral started, but as he raised his head to look up at the titan that towered over the crew, he takes a step back. "WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING!" Duke gritted his teeth. "Get ready!" He told the rest of the crew, he was unsure what this thing was or how he was going to fight it. But he wasn't going to go down like a coward. He rose his fist, "GIANT! DO YOU HEAR ME! WHATEVER THE FUCK YOU ARE! I'M GUESSING MY FRIEND BROLLY IS IN THERE SOMEWHERE TOO! I'LL KICK YOUR ASS"

The rest of the crew looked dumbfounded as Duke yelled at the city. However, the entire city seemed to chuckle, "Hahahahaha, do you not recognize me?" Duke flinched. It was Viktor, the crazy guy who ruled the factory. "Guess I have gotten a lot bigger..." The man responded, we zoom in to the city and see that Viktor is in a makeshift cockpit in the center of the machine, where the engines are. He looks through a screen and the World Pirates are standing there, *"FOR INVADING THE ISLAND OF RUMBOAR AND DESTROYING MY FACTORY, I, VIKTOR, SHALL PERSONALLY ESCORT YOU TO THE GATES OF HELL!" * The city announced, raising a gigantic foot. It hung over the World Pirates and the crew looked up, the foot casting a huge shaddow over it. *"GOODBYE!"* 

Then he brought it down.


----------



## Furious George (May 28, 2011)

*Hethsville Marine HQ....*

Upon hearing the booms of gunfire Kali fell into deep paranoia. 

"They're coming.... That's them out there, I know it!"

He paced the floor back and forth, jumping nervously at every breeze and every faint sound. 

Imagine what a dark-skinned wannabe rapper bursting through the doors did to his heart! 

“Yo, yo, yo! Kali Raba, King of the Swiper, we ain’t got the time for you to dabber, we gotta get our asses in gear before the marines get hyper!”

Still drained of all color from the initial shock, Kali sweatdropped from the total lack of skill.

“Names Hornet Havoc, Captain of the Bro Pirates, here to take you outta here. We can chat once we’ve cleaned up this base.”

There was no point in resisting his fate. Apart from Hell itself, nothing could protect Kali from those crazy people... and should Hell stand between the 39 Crazies and himself, then they would hire someone even crazier then them to bust Hell wide open.

For now, Kali decided to keep his mouth shut and escape. Once he found a way out of Marine HQ he would attempt to slip away from this strange man.... a strange man who was able to break into this insanely well-guarded base! The thief began to sweat. What if he wasn't strong or fast enough to get away from this clearly skilled man? Change of plans. 

"Look, Mr Havoc, I-I don't know what my crew is paying you but I will double it if yo-"

And then a vein of raw fear stabbed him. Meditations back in his monk days made him very sensitive to murderous intent. He felt the two monster before he even saw them. 

“Looks like you were right, Commander, straight to the prisoner.” 

A rather festive marine, in both his get-up and his character, stepped forward.

Kali didn't remember him but that was only because he was the one who delivered the kick that knocked him out and got him caught. Kali of course remembered Reynald... but even he was giving off an aura far more sinister then Kali recalled. The Commander wasn't even using half of his potential before.

“Lieutenant Hipper” Reynald began. “Drag Mr. Raba back to his cell. Take off his hands, he no longer needs them.”

All of this should have caused Kali's blood run cold and his strength to fail and his knees to buckles... but all he could think of was that fabulous feather thingy Hipper was wearing.

The colorful lieutenant ran his hands through his colored hair all cool-like and THAT was the moment Kali struck. He was already halfway down the corridor with the feather thingy in his clutches.

"THIS SHOULD FETCH A HIGH PRICE IF I CAN FIND THE RIGHT NOBLEWOMEN I'LL USE THE MONEY TO START A NEW LIFE SO LONG MR. HORNET!!!" 

As Kali turned the corner he quickly looked back to see if the Lieutenant was on his tail. He wasn't. He continued running, feeling more then a little bad that he left Hornet Havoc to fight all by himself. He began to slow down when the guilt was overwhelming. With a sigh, he turned around to make his way back. 

And Hipper kneed him directly in the stomach. Blood flowed from Kali's gaping mouth like a fountain. 

Immediately he was brought back to his sparring days in Baolin Village. Back to when he fought the Head Priest.

Hipper removed his knee and King Grabby Paws crumbled to the floor. 

During the day when he challenged the Head Priest, not only was every blow he received beyond painful but it came smothered with an oppresive force that only recently Kali could identify.... 

Hipper picked the young thief up by his throat. 

"Hey there, buuuuuddddy." He squeezed ever so gently. "By now, you must feel it right? Even a punk kid like you must have been able to tell just from that one blow..."

Kali dropped the feather thingy to the floor.

*"The difference between you and I is too great. Your rabble are going to die today. None of you EVER stood a chance against the Hethsville marines...."*

Kali bowed his head. Everything Hipper said was true. 

"G'night, loser."

With a hand like a claw, Hipper impaled Kali straight through his belly.


----------



## Gaja (May 28, 2011)

*"East Blue" waters - Aboard the "Mary Catherine"

Woodpecker pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker*










​
Just as Billy was sulking in the corner of the "_Brown Dragon II_" and Jackal was getting slightly annoyed by it, yelling at his captain. "You should have just taken her by force then!" Billy turned around in shock at Jackal's comment.

"Bad Beardy! Bad bad Beardy!" Jackal smirked, but the fact that Billy was quiet worried him, oh god! Was he drowning again?!? Jackal quickly opened his eyes and stood up, only to see Billy standing on the raft and just looking? Turning around he too was in awe of how a ship managed to sneak up on them like that. No words were said for just two seconds, but given Billy's over the top nature it seemed like an eternity. That is until Jessie showed up and spoke to them from the "_Mary Catherine_".

Asking the crew if the had room for six more people to join them, we look at Billy once again. His fists stretched high in to the air, a wild grin on his face. Even his fire red hair seemed to go in all direction. "OF COURSE!!!" It was official, he had gained another crew member. Correction - six or seven of them.

Jumping on to the deck of the "_Mary Catherine_" first was Billy, closely followed by Jackal, who after Jessie tossed him a rope tied the little raft to the ship. They would keep it around for now. But Billy wasn't thinking about that, oh no. He was too busy sucking in the awesomeness that was the "_Mary Catherine_", huge shiny stars formed in his eyes as his open mouth seemed to open more and more, almost like an anime character. A single word described his feelings at the moment.

"SUUUUGEEEEEE!!!!" Looking around Billy's eyes focused on two things in particular. One was that they had a BIG grill on the deck, installed to compensate for the lack of a chef. Which Billy instantly wanted to try out, but a sharp hit to his head by Jackal stopped him in his tracks. "You're not allowed to use that." Shocked by Beardy's statement Billy asked the obvious question, but deeply shocked still. "Bu... bu... but why? Why Beardy?" Jackal looked in the open sea, the answer was simple, he valued his own life far too much to let it end in a Viking Funeral of the "_Mary Catherine_" caused by Billy trying to make a burger.

"For obvious reasons." He simply stated. Billy looked at him first mate in shock, heartbroken, oh look, a boxing ring in the middle of the deck! "Wooow!!!" Whistling at how their ship had a, portable, boxing ring built in to the deck Billy made sure to whistle once at it. How awesome was that!!! Their ship had a grill and a boxing ring on deck, looking at all the Jessie's, even J6 Billy grinned.

"THIS IS THE GREATEST SHIP EVER!!!"

Looking at Billy with a smile were J4, who was whipping a katana clean, J3  who enjoyed some chips, along with J2 and J5. J6 seemed to look to the side annoyed at Billy's antics, as the original Jessie and Jackal stood on deck close to their captain. Even Jackal smiled at his captain's reaction, and he once again asked. "Where to, captain?" Jessie just had a happy smile on her face, much like Billy. Both of them now had found their nakama!!! Billy stood at the front of the ship, grinning like an idiot, and with a loud cry declared the end of yet another Woodpeckers adventure, and the beginning of another.

"*TO ADVENTURE!!!*"​
*Woodpecker Pirates ~ Syren Island Arc END​*


----------



## Gaja (May 28, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hetsville Town - Marine base

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
Pierre St. Fly could be described as an out of the ordinary man. He didn't really believe in the laws of society anymore, was a pirate but what really made him stand out was the, almost unbelievable trust he had in his nakama. Whenever he fought alongside one of his nakama their team work was outstanding, and this time it turned out that way as well.

Delivering some damage to Lieutenant Rargo Pierre was soon held at gun point by the Marine who seemed to think that Katsuo would just let that happen. Pierre just smiled, knowing that his fellow crew mate would be there in time. And indeed he was, the cat delivered a powerful slash to Rargo, who offered one of his mini-guns to protect himself, but for the first time lost his composure and turned his attention to Katsuo. Pierre recognized the opening immetieatelly and like a sniper shot in for the kill. "Surprise." He said in a calm and almost normal tone as he delivered a devastating blow, which relieved Rargo of his other mini-gun.

But before either Katsuo or Pierre had a chance to knock the muscular Marine out he went back to him feet, like the badass that he was, and immediatelly started firing rockets at the two pirates. Pierre already had a revolver in his hand, while his animal friend held a sword in his paws, both ready to strike, but then something unexpected happened. Almost all of the 39 Swipers jumped in and protected the two men, with their own bodies, but were blown away by Rargo's rockets.

As Katsuo received some final words from one of the Swipers Pierre looked up front as the battle intoxicated Marine who looked like he was going crazy. "*You think you can win here?!? The Marines cannot be beaten by you rookies!! We are INVINCIBLE Hahaha!!!*"

In a very calm, but determined tone Pierre asked. "Katsuo, shall we?" The animal that held the nickname the Demon-Cat nodded as Rargo pointed his bazooka at the two once again. But what followed got him by surprise, as quicker then he could follow a laser beam came firing out of Pierre's revolver, and hitting his bazooka, blowing it up. Being hit by the small explosion Rargo felt his legs lock in place. He wasn't sure why that was, but what he could see was that Swipers that didn't shield the Bro pirates _now_ jumped in and held Rargo's legs in place. They weren't great fighters, and this was the best they could do, try and keep this guy in place for as long as possible.

Pierre and Katsuo though didn't need an invitation, as both pirates stormed forward with great speed. Serious looks on their faces as Rargo looked down, and then at the two incoming pirates. "*Huh??? Hey wait!*" Pierre jumped of the ground and went in to a spinning round house kick, with his left leg, while Katsuo did the same, only using his right leg. Rargo tried to move, with all the strength he could muster, but he too realized it. He wasn't gonna get out of this one in time, it seemed like the new generation had overtook him in a flash. First his fellow Lieutenants and now pirates and animals. Pierre though didn't have any of it and in unison screamed out with Katsuo.


"SUCK IT!!!"​
Their combined strength sent the seasoned Marine crashing in to the building in front of them, as if he was fired out of a slingshot. Lieutenant Rargo broke through a wall and went crashing head first in to a wall just a few feet away from Kali Raba, and then and there went to sleep. The two Swipers holding him in place sighed in relief, and passed out from the pain. They had done it!

First win for the Bro pirates. Invincible my ass, Pierre though...


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"East Blue" - Spring Break Island
> 
> "Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya*​
> Looking at Jinto and his mentor run of Pattaya was about to go and run after them, but suddenly a train like object hit him square in the jaw, and sent him flying a little. Landing on the ground he scratched his chin and looked up. "What the hell?!?" Looking up though he saw a massive boar standing, no doubt it was the one that hit him, and his old trainer Kamogawa standing on top of it. "Get up." The old man said in a stern voice.
> ...



*Brandy~ Golden Snake*

Marine Brandy ran across the island, her eyes narrowing. Going by what her brother, Gin, had told her, Pattaya and Jinto were in a lot of trouble. She had no idea where Kaizo, Tyre, and Ren were either. If they were still in the hotel, Brandy hadn't bothered with waking them. They'd surely get up once they heard the commotion around the island. Or at least she hoped. Considering how much of a dullard Tyre was, she kind of doubted it. But she shook her head, as she ran. Up ahead, there was the beach and Brandy finally saw her primary objective. "Pattaya!" She shouted, when she saw the shirtless goat boy. Then she realized what kind of situation he was in. The young marine was being dragged across the sand by his ear. It looked very painful and the guy dragging him was rather powerful-looking. This didn't scare Brandy, though. She runs over to Pattaya and his harraser and then pushes off the ground, spinning in the air and delivering a kick to the side of the old man's head.

"Brandy!" Pattaya yelled, grinning, he was always happy to see the Golden Snake's squad's bartender. However, she was attacking his mentor, Kamogawa and that itself was a bad idea.

Brandy reeled back as she realized that her kick (which she had put a lot of power into) had done absolutely no damage to the old guy. "Okay, not just strong... But also, implacable" She drew back that leg and did the next best thing after a physical attack didn't work. She withdrew one of her giant barrels from nowhere and jumped high into the air, "Barrel Slam!" Brandy slammed her barrel into the man's body and quickly got out of the way before it exploded. When the fire and smoke cleared, Kamogawa stood there, not even slightly burnt. Brandy's eyes narrow, "W-what the hell is up with this guy?"


----------



## Gaja (May 28, 2011)

*"East Blue" - Spring Break Island

"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya​*
- *Flashback* -

About five minutes before Brandy made he appearance Kamogawa was riding his boar and Pattaya was walking beside him. Staring at the ladies present on the beach, and sun tanning. Striking a manly pose that showed of his awesome muscles Pattaya made his presence known.

"Yosha~" The boar stopped walking and Kamogawa got to the sandy ground, and walked over to his student. Here we go again, he thought. Standing right next to Pattaya who took a seat in the warm sand his coach yelled at him. "Don't you want to train?" Looking at two chicks passing by Pattaya casually replied. "Nope."

The old mans eyebrow twitched, and quite noticeably as his right fist started shaking a little. "What was that?!" Pattaya knowing that Kamogawa heard him continued playing dumb and watching the passing ladies added. "I said nope old man!!!" Kamogawa's fist was now visibly shaking as he gave the Marine one final chance.

"So what do you wanna do? Drink all day and chase skirts?" At the mentioning of the word skirts and alcohol Pattaya turned around and looked at the old man with a emotionless expression, still sitting in the sand. For a moment Kamogawa hoped that he talked some sense in to the prodigy muay  thai fighter, and Pattaya's reply came seconds later. Opening his mouth like a maniac, his tongue sticking out and eyes opening wider to suggest perverted thoughts the young man yelled out.

"Hell yeah!!! Bramemememe!!!"

Kamogawa just face palmed himself and started rubbing his nose bridge to calm himself down, otherwise he'd get a heart attack before training even began. Well no one could say that he didn't try and act civil, but this kind of behavior only had one cure. The iron hand of love!

- *Flashback end* -

Holding Pattaya by the ear and not letting go Kamogawa pulled his "favorite" son along the beach. "Noooooohoho I'll be good just one drink!!!" The only man said nothing as his boar looked to the side and soon the old man did too. What he saw was a young girl attacking him, but the old man was so used to it that he actually thought that it might have been one of those promotions, where he'd get something for free.

"Brandy!" Pattaya looked back towards the hotel as he heard his name being called. He was about to warn Brandy that it would be alright, but she went ahead and attacked the old man. To which Pattaya only face palmed, oh my jesus...

A kick and barrel attack later Kamogawa blinked at Brandy lazily. And just as Brandy might have thought that the old man wasn't going to do anything, an evil smile appeared on his face. The eyes of the boar widened, this wasn't good. "Ohhh your challenge has been accepted." He might have been 72 years old, but Kamogawa was strong as well, since he basically went through all the drills with his fighters together, and that over the course of many many years made him in to one tough son of a bitch.

- *Moments later* -

Walking along the beach was Kamogawa pulling two Marines behind him. Pattaya by the ear, and Brandy by her shirt. He had a new students. "Brahahaha Marines pay half price!!!" The boar nodded to that one as Pattaya looked at Brandy and smiled. "Welcome to the team I guess. It's gonna be hell so enjoy!" Making the most relaxed and happy face you had to wonder if he was drunk of kidding, but the truth was that he was dead serious and knew that a lot of sweating was upon him. Good thing he had that fight yesterday to warm up a little bit, otherwise he'd be royally fucked right about now.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 28, 2011)

*World Pirates...*

Rush grits his teeth as he sees the "MonstroCity" take form and go to attack the crew. They were sitting ducks in the face of this monster. As it raised its foot and crashed it down on the bewildered crew Rush quickly began to move, "Get out of the way!" with a swift group of pushes and kicks he knocks all of the crew members out of range for the foot as it thrusts down.

Rush quickly goes into a handstand just before Viktor crushes him. There is a moment of silence but suddenly Viktor begins to feel his foot raise "Hm? What is the meaning of this?"

The bunny's muscles looked like they were about to burst as he used all of his strength to raise Viktor's foot higher from his hand stand position, "I kicked a building today...Why not a city!" he shouts as he gives one final push which forces Viktor's foot up high enough for him to dash out of the way before it returned to the ground.

He panted heavily as he rejoined the group, "S-So... What's the plan Captain..."

*Atlas Pirates, Battle of the Beasties*

Drake watched as the newcomers boomerang sprouted a head and four dog legs and began ripping into the monster, "That...Is...THECOOLESTTHINGI'VEEVERSEEN!" he rushes at the dog-boomerang creature, "I know I'm on an island full of awesome monsters but this is the coolest thing I've seen since that guy with 6 arms!"

He gains a serious look on his face, "My name is Atlas D. Drake! Captain of the Atlas Pirates, and I want you to join my crew!" he shouts at Joffrey, completely ignoring Maze.

"But one thing, you gota' stop hurting these monsters," suddenly Chuck, the large furry blue monster from before comes up behind him, arms open and claws showing, "You see!" 

He leaps up and throws Chuck in a headlock, "This is my pal..." he looks at Chuck's anger filled face, "Monster Guy number 1..." he says, not even attempting to make up a name for his rescuer. 

"You see," he says as he tightens his headlock, "Monster Guy number 1 and his friends rescued me and my crew when we crashed here, I could never, NEVER hurt them!" he says, tightening his headlock as he speaks. 

With a quick twist he releases his grip and sends Chuck crashing into a wall, "I just couldn't do it!" he shouts, smacking down another charging monster, "Do you understand now Dogarang?" he says to Joffrey, continuing to ignore Maze's presence.


----------



## InfIchi (May 28, 2011)

22 years ago-

The Midnight Devils-

The ship sailed through the south blue, black sails gave them away, their demonic skull emblazoned on the massive cloth. Though, the night they sailed in was thick, heavy fog rolling across the ocean. "Captain! Enemy ship off the starboard bow!" "Turn the ship around you bastard! I wanna charge em head on! BWAHAHAHA! PREPARE THE DEMONS HEAD CANNON!" The young Makio unsheathes a sword and points it towards the enemy. His men scatter around, turning cranks and levers.

The demons head decoration at the front of their ship begins to open, a massive cannon barrel moving it's way outward. "FIRE ON MY COMMAND!" The noise was deafening, Maiko's words were lost on the air as the cannonball sailed towards it's target.

The amount of damage done to the ship was indescribable, it was barely held together by the spine of the ship, the keel. But Maiko was not done with it, as was his style, he went to the ship to see if there had been any survivors. The ones that live, they join his crew or they die.

But when he arrived, he found not a single man or woman alive amongst the crew. The ships symbol flew the flag of some new pirate crew that had popped up in his sea lately. The fools, did they not know this sea belonged to the Midnight Devils? Maiko wandered the destroyed ship, when a sudden call came from a room buried by debris. 

He managed to free the door from it's bonds and found a single carriage inside. The room was built sturdy and strong... Was it adams wood? No, it couldn't have been... but how, how had this room survived? Without giving much question to it, Maiko walked towards the stroller. Inside, there was a tiny green haired babe.... He could be no older than 1 year... "Jinto Hazama?" Maiko picked up a necklace off of the baby and looked it over. "Born a year ago yesterday huh? Well my lad... You were born into piracy... and it is my code, i take on all survivors. Congratulations, You're my crew now."


----------



## Noitora (May 28, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Marine HQ*

*Hornet Havoc*​
Then like a blur Kali Raba had stolen the feathers upon the Marines Lieutenants uniform and was sprinting down the corridor leaving Hornet with the pair ahead of him. The dark skinned Pirates blinked with a wide gaze as he followed the thief fleeing with wide eyes, shocked by the sudden retreat of the guy he had just saved while be abandoned. Before he got a chance to follow a second flash sped past him in the corner of his eye. Hipper was not giving up at that easy. He watched as Kali was beaten down and grasped at the neck by the Lieutenant who found it unbelievably amusing. Hornet growled and turned on his heel, pushing himself down the corridor to come to the aid of Kali, his right arm being raised as pure black Pitch began to seep over it.
?Hold on, Grabby!? He yelled out. However things would not go his way so easily. A flicker of movement appeared in the corner of his eye as the Commander, Reynald Sibera, appeared beside him, his leg twisting from the side as it came speeding towards Hornets torso. The pirate swiftly turned on the balls of his feet and raised both his arms to defend against the blow, though it seemed to be almost ineffective. The leg slammed into him at the power of a train smashing into a rabbit and pressed him against the complex wall behind him. The pressure forced upon his body caused him to explode through the wall itself and go flying in a spiral through the Marine headquarters dining hall. The Captain impacted into the ground while ploughing through a number of tables, finding himself coughing out balls of blood.

The sound of another crash echoed through the complex and Pierre, Katsuo and the 39 Swipers brought down the beast that was Rargo Potter. A huge dust cloud flew into the dining hall through the hole in the wall created by Hornet, the sounds of firm footsteps hidden in the cloud. The Bro Captain quickly pushed himself to his feet while he wiped the blood from his chin. This guy was powerful and faster than anything he had ever seen. It looked like he was going to have to rely on Pierre and Katsuo to aid Kali, there was no way he was ending this anytime soon. Through the cloud of dust Reynald emerged with a stern expression upon his features, his narrowed darkly on his prey.
?Seems the combined efforts of your crew were able to bring down Rargo. Though, I think you brats are getting a bit ahead of yourselves.? He said in a firm and dark voice, slowly advancing upon Hornet. The pirate regained his composure, black Pitch flowing from his right arm and forming into his larger and unstoppable ?Bro Fist?. The Commander continued.
?My last two Lieutenants will be moving on your friends within moments. The Bro Pirates, a collection of hyperactive children without any knowledge of the true horrors of this world. Think you actually stand a chance?? Hornet flashed a confident smirk before he pushed on his foot to power him forwards and dashed towards Reynald.
?Of course, my crew will never give up, and we?ll always help eachother out. We?re pirates afterall! Bro FIST!? He roared as he closed the distance. The massive pure black arm thrust forwards, yet a blur is all that remained where the marine stood, as he if he moved too quickly for Hornet to perceive. His gaze quickly flickered downwards where the Commander had appeared crouching. His fist came flying upwards in a spearing uppercut and slammed into the Captains jaw. It sent him flying upwards into the roof, grunts of pain escaping through his clenched teeth. As he began to fall he felt a hand grasp around his ankle and begin to spin him around.
?Fool! Even if by some maddening result my Lieutenants are defeated, unless you can best me I?ll kill them all myself!? As his ankle was realised Hornet found himself being hurled through more walls. He flew past his crewmates and back out into the courtyard, rolling along the grass in a heap. 

Hornets head spun. Dazed from impact after impact. This bastard was more powerful than anything he had ever encountered. It was not down to any Devil Fruit, nor special power, this marine was simply ridiculously strong in hand to hand combat. Before he could push himself up the reflection his shades showed a pair of black heavy weight boots standing right in front of him. 
?I?ll of course? start with the Captain.? He flicked his eyes up to see Reynalds fist plummeting down to earth towards him. Just before it made contact right between his eyes a wall of Pitch shot up between them, though the elasticity reacted too slowly and the fist slammed into his face through the wall, yet the damage was reduced significantly. While Hornet jolted back from the strike and quickly flipped back onto his feet Reynald was forced back by the Pitches elastic substance and skidded along the Marine Headquarters courtyard to stop himself toppling. Before he could continued his rant of power and death over the pirates Hornet spoke up, his brow was deep and his expression was serious. Blood trickled down his face and from his mouth, staining his forehead and glasses. Though he spoke proudly, loud enough fro his crew and the Swipers to hear.
?You kill the Bro Pirates?! Listen up, yo! When I whoop your ass and kick you back to Marinford you be sure to tell them we sent ya! There ain?t no force in the entire world that?ll stop us moving forward, not you, not the World Government, nothung!? He smirked broadly, one hand thrust up into the air in his infamous pose. ?YEAH!?
The Commander slammed one his knuckles into his other hand, the air pressure exploding all over the area due to the impact.
?If you don?t defeat me, Hornet Havoc. Your dream, your life and your friends lives end here.? The Bro Captains hand in the air came flowing towards to point directly at the marine. Even though his body ached and his strength wavered in the face of such a powerful foe, his confidence boomed.
?Then I?ll defeat you, no problem?

Meanwhile down the Marine complex hallway to more Liuetenants strolled side by side. One with long silver hair reaching his waist, a sword grown from his left sleeve that could slice a wall in two. Next to him a dark haired man sombrely dragged himself along, chains wrapped around his waist and wrist. The Two Devil of North Blue, serving under Commander Reynald, had arrived?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 28, 2011)

*Katsuo~ Bro Pirates*

After the epic ass whooping the Bro Pirates had given to Lt. Rargo Potter, the two pirates felt as if they could take on the entire world and run a marathon. Quite simply, their blood was pumping after that exhilarating match... Of course, the battle wasn't over yet. Both of the Bros knew that, for Pierre still squeezed his guns tightly and Katso had his sword out. Katsuo looked at the swipers who lay around the area, bones broken and bleeding from various wounds. However, they still breathed, able to draw breathe, long as their beloved Boss was still alive.

Katsuo admired that in a way and he smiled, "They fought valiantly-nya," He commented. His old sensei had always told him to congratulate those who fought bravely. And these defeated men fit that to a T. So he bowed his head for a few minutes and closed his eyes. However, before he could finish his respectsm two men walked in the courtyard. "Oi! This is quite the mess eh, Stefen?" One of the men said. He had long white hair and a rather girly-looking face. Katsuo would have to comment on that later. Katsuo's eyes narrowed on his right arm though. Attached to it was a long shiny sword. 

The other marine merely shrugged indifferently. It appeared that he didn't care. However, he surveyed the bodies and sniffed. "Smells of blood..." Stefen noted, while the white-haired man walked forward and chuckles, "It smells of defeat and failure..." He said, his eyes rolling over to the defeated Rargo. "How pathetic!" He pointed his sword at Rargo. "You have no right to call yourself a marine of Hethsville no longer!" The man announced, even though Rargo couldn't hear him. Apparently, these two marines hadn't yet noticed the presence of Katsuo and Pierre. One of the swipers, who seemed to be the least roughed up realizes who these two men are. They're the devils of the island! These men were myths, no nightmares to the children of the island. 

The swiper gritted his teeth, they had come this far to rescue the boss, but even after defeating a powerful man like Rargo, there were still others! It didn't seem liked they reach the boss until they defeated these two either! However, he had to warn Katsuo and Pierre of these two. They were different, stronger then even Rargo. The thick aura of killing intent that surrounded the two showed that. "Dammit..." He muttered. He was able to prop his shoulders up and his head as well, yelling, "Brother Katsuo! Brother Pierre! Those two men are Lt. Fran Frola and Lt. Stefen Vario! The devils of Hethsville! Run!" The man yelled. He didn't want to see others die just because of his own selfish desire to see the boss again. Tears rushed from his face as he yelled to the two pirates to retreat.

Fran's eyes went over to the swiper. "Oh, one of these buffons are still alive? They're like cockroaches, dirty cockroaches! They never seem to die!" He shouted, walking over to the swiper and raising his boot. "They never seem to die no matter how much you stomp on them!" He yelled, grinning from ear to ear as he brought down his boot on the swiper. Before the boot could break another bone in the swipers body, Katsuo ran forward and swung with his sword. Fran looked over in his direction, just in time to block with his own sword, which was attached to his arm. "You tried to attack a man while he was down-nya..." Katsuo muttered. "How low for a marine-nya." 

Fran only laughed. "Katsuo, the Demon Cat? I've heard legends of you being some kind of mighty demonic bounty hunter and this is all I get? I've wanted to match blades with you for some time and you're defending trash like this!" He yelled, angrily, pushing off Katsuo's blade and sending the cat backwards. "Stefen!" He shouted to the guy with all of the chains and shit. "Take care of the fucking gunner! I got this guy!" He told his comrade. The marine glared at the arrogant Fran, "You don't outrank me, Frolo, so don't tell me what to do." He stated, simply and Fran scoffed at him. However, Stefen started to walk towards Pierre slowly. 

Fran then looked back at Katsuo, "I'll take care of you, little kitten!" Fran said, followed by mocking laughter as the man charged, pointing his sword at Katsuo and running towards him. His eyes glinted dangerously with madness...


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 29, 2011)

*[Maruda Town Docks]​*​
Dsurion?s right eye slightly closed as ?Zero? placed his hand on his shoulder. A smile hung about his face as if he was trying to say something. The cybernetic eye in Dsurions head scanned and internally beeped as it prepared to counter anything this man thought he was capable of.



			
				zero said:
			
		

> *"Listen, if you want this, you should cut that sarcastic crap right now. I can romove your head from your body mearly by touching it. You might think you have everything thought out, but trust me, you don't. The only reason I have not removed your heart from the inside, is because I might have use for you. I am fully capable of doing everything on my own."*



Zero says with an air of confidence about him as they were surrounded by Marines. Frenzy lowly growled stalking around the two, the Marines meant little at this moment to it. His claws twitched and grabbed at the air as his targeting systems lined up on several spots on Zero?s body. Zero was very arrogant in his assumption of what kind of person ?One? was. Dsurion bites his tongue, his grip on the handle of the sword of Plundarr flushing the blood from his knuckles. Lines of data scrolled down his eye about Zero. His Devil Fruit power took around seven tenths of a second to active. Quick, yes. But not quicker than it took his eye to activate his arm for a counter, which is around two tenths of a second. _ ?No Mate, it?s you that doesn?t have your mind wrapped around every aspect of this confrontation.?_ Dsurion thinks. Even if ?Zero? got lucky and did kill him, Frenzy would reduce him to a pile of mush; his powers would have zero effect on a construct such as him, lined with Seastone and all. 



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> * ?And call me Captain Zero?*



Zero adds as he moves his hand from Dsurion?s shoulder. Turning to the Marines he speaks again.



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> * ?"Your pityful lifes are not worth our time. If you don't want to end up like your friends here..  ...you better surrender."*[/b]



?Zero? tells them blatantly as motions to all the death around them. Dsurion pops his neck as he pulls his urges back under control. He wanted nothing more than to gut him and string him from a yard arm of some Marine vessel. But this would also play into Dsurion?s hands. If ?Zero? wanted to underestimate Dsurion, then so be it. All the easier it would be to slide that knife between his shoulders if the time ever arises. Shaking his head, Dsurion acts as if he complies with ?Zero?s? order. His cybernetic uplink with Frenzy calms the small creature as the Marines around them seemed to turn green with illness. 



			
				Eternity said:
			
		

> "You are greatly mistaken if you think you will leave this place." a voice said. It came from behind One. "I am Lt. jr.Ashoran Kei, and this will be your grave."


Flipping the switch on the sword a second time that day Dsurion re-ignites it as he prepares for battle with a Lt. Jr. Class opponent.

*[Mist Island]​*​
Tobias had been watching from the outskirts of town since the whole incident with Kent started. Murky memories of his past brewed and bubbled below the surface of his subconscious, trying to resurface to the front of his mind. A strange feeling overtakes the young man as he shook his head, he didn?t know why but the sight of this Pirate sickened him. He was almost overly happy that the woman had beaten him to the point he was turning tail and running. Although his sense of joy was soon shattered as a passerby told the man, and in subsequence his crew, that without a special compass he couldn?t leave Mist. Tobias sighed. If that was true then they were here to stay. He had lived here his whole life and yet due to his separation at large from society he knew very little about the island itself. Squatting he rubs his hands over a sick set of blades as if consoling them. _ Its okay, they won?t mess with us._ he thinks as the sound s of gunshots pull his attention toward the other side of town.

Charging with blood lust in their eyes a crew of pirates stormed the place shouting that they claimed this island for their Captain. A man named Falgor the immortal iron mask. Tobias growled lowly in his throat. Was his crew that arrogant that they would disobey a direct order? But in the next moment Tobias? entire opinion of Kent changes as he Explodes with a red energy. The order to his men to waste the running Pirates drew out a twinge of respect from the young native. This man was honorable, was that even possible for a Pirate? If it was, then perhaps Tobias was too also wrong about his conception of Pirates as a whole. If a stranger and a Pirate would fight for his Island, the he too would help the people that he hadn?t trusted for a long time. Pulling Jak?al and Viper from their homes he darts forward as silent as Panther as he darted from building to building until he got into the thick of the battle.  ?Butterfly Cyclone!? Tobias shouts as he pops up from a rolling slide as he passes through a small group of three. Spinning away his blades cut out; coming to a stop he quickly darts back into a darkened alley while the pirates he attacked grunted. The cuts weren?t fatal, but they did have the effect of putting all three on the ground. Blood pooled from several cuts on each Pirate?s leg.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 29, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> As the marine went to use the Den Den Mushi a bullet fired, perfectly knocking the receiver out of his hand without hitting either his hand or damaging the communicator.
> 
> Lucio reached for the receiver but bullets continued to hail down, knocking it out of his reach. When he finally manages to grab a hold of it a horrible noise fills the air, forcing him to clutch his ears and fall to his knees.
> 
> ...


_

Suddenly, a giant wall of crystal materializes between Marcus and the infamous pirate. The pirate takes a few steps back out of surprise and raises a brow, his robotic eye growing a bit large. *"Is dis yhur doin'?"* The pirate says in question. There isn't any fear or anger in his tone, just amusement. 

While the wall blocks off Marcus and the pirate, Lucio appears from underground behind Marcus and phases him through the earth spikes. "Just hang on a bit longer!" Lucio says to Marcus as he takes note of his damaged body. Lucio himself has various bruises along his body, but not as bad as Marcus. Lucio places Marcus on his back as they begin to run away.

Anya and Serena appear beside them as they retreat, "What's the orders, Commander?" 

"We RUN for our lives!!!!!!" Lucio responded without missing a beat.

"What happened to your steadfast attitude about defeating evil?" Serena pitched in.

"Believe me, if it was just me here, I would still be back there fighting till' my last breath!!! But, I have my mates here as well! I won't recklessly risk any of my nakamas lives! That's not Justice, that's stupid! We'll live to fight another day and we'll defeat them!"_


----------



## Noitora (May 29, 2011)

*The Ohara Massacre*











​
The Island bloomed it intelligential beauty as well as natural. The towns were quaint and homely with friendly faces upon those who lived upon the Island. In the centre of the island stands a huge tree scaling the heavens, rich and full and the location of the main archaeologists Library at its? base. A world of green natural beauty surrounds the pleasant town stretching from the trunk to the sea. At the edge of the island several ships are located for trade and transport, though the number was small. The town was packed with friendly people going about their daily business. After a huge development in the research upon the island the scholars had been spending a lot of their time in the Great Library. Though of course word sometimes leaked of their research over the island, as closely as they guarded it, word floated over the bars and sometimes the streets. However, little do those whom live upon the Island know that darkness loomed over them, shadowing their peaceful lives and threatening the destruction of them all?

*15 Hours until Operation Sunderland​*
The wind was gentle, a cool breeze through the calm town. The Oharans went about there daily business, people greeting each other in friendly mannerisms and children playing in the roads. The Scholars were all but held up in their Library, nose deep in research as they always seemed to be. Of course others were present in that library, among the scholars that were not exactly there with friendly intentions. Though the old men had yet to realise it, they had yet to realise what crime they had committed. They had yet to realise they would pay. Meanwhile upon the streets of Ohara a blonde haired man sat upon a wall down an ally. He had been prancing about performing, gaining beli and listening to the local gossip all morning, and it was 9 am now. Though he thought nothing of it, it was his job for this particular mission. He had been patiently waiting for his moment to do what he loved, absolute destruction, and now it was coming dangerously close he could almost taste it.

?Mr. Shongul!? A young voice sounded from beside the blonde haired clown. His blue eyes trailed to the side to see a group of children. He had been performing on the streets for almost a year now; his face had become pretty popular. He was pretty much the celebrity of Oharan. A smile grew over his lips as he turned on the wall to face the children below him.
*?Hey there kids, whatcha need??* He asked in a friendly done, a cheerful and friendly expression on his features. The children hopped up and down excitedly until the bravest one spoke up.
?When is your next show Mr. Shongul!?? The giddiness was depressing. Though the clown continued to where his mask as he leant back and made a joke thinking face, giggles sounding in hia audience.
*?W~ell, I?ve been on this morning, sure I?ll be on at noon, then my evening act, hows that sound?? *The kids showed glee in the knowledge he would be performing again soon and were quick to thank him before scampering off back into town. Shongul returned to his relaxed position on the wall, one of his feet with curled shoes resting over the stonework.

*?Tonight? will be the performance of a lifetime, Gyahahaha??*


----------



## Bluebeard (May 29, 2011)

*Island of Ohara*​










​
The sun smiled on Ohara, while fate did not. A blonde-haired man sat there, on the side of the street, staring at the sun. He wore a white jacket and had glasses on his face. As a man walks past him, smoking a cigarette, the blonde-haired man frowns. As smoke drifts up his nostrils, he sighs. *"Please put that out, mister..."* He told the man. The man removes the cigarette from his mouth and turns to look at the guy who said and most likely tell him to fuck off. However, he closed his mouth when he saw who it was. "Ah, I'm sorry Noburu... Didn't notice you there!" He told the blonde-haired man who was now looking down at his hands. On this island, he was known as a world famous surgeon and his hands had saved many lives. But they had ended twice as many as that. He simply smiled and then Noburu looked up at the man who had dropped the cigarette, and was rubbing it into the ground. 

*"Thank you."* Noburu told the man.

The guy nodded and then started whistling as he walked off. He knew the guy was most likely going to pick up a cigarette and some booze soon as he was far away from Noburu and Noburu understood that there was nothing he could do about that. He just disliked smoking for some reason. It made the heart bad. Noburu chuckled, "Guess I should go check on old man, Wick..." He stood up from his spot and wipes dust off his white, medicine jacket. Noburu believed in looking spiffy.

He then started walking in the direction of the giant tree that was home to the archaelogists of Ohara. He could see the giant tree, which stood at the center, even from far away. It was that big... Meanwhile, as he was walking, Noburu looked up to see some kind of commotion. There was a crowd gathered. Noburu raised an eyebrow and walked over to the crowd to see what was going on. He stood on the left side and saw what was at the center. It wasn't a drunken brawl or anything, like that...

"Are you ready for a dance, people of Ohara!" An incredibly tall and pale man said. To some he might look sinister, but the guy was dressed in tight dance clothes. This made Noburu laugh, because he recognized him. Meanwhile, the people pumped their fists in the air, "Dance! Dance! Dance!" They all yelled, eyes bright with joy. "YOSH! THE GREAT BILLY LUPE SHALL DANCE!" The people jumped up in down, while Noburu watched with his hands shoved in his pockets. He was enjoying this, however, he couldn't spend all day watching Billy perform one of his strange dances. Noburu turned around, while Lupe continued to dance. He pushed through the crowd and started heading back towards the tree.

When he finally arrived, the sun had set a little lower.* "Night will soon come," *Noburu stated, simply. He then used the entrance to the tree, a door on the side. It was part of the wood, so you had to look carefully to find the knob. He twisted it and opened it, walking up the stairs. Their was a faster method that Noburu could've used, but he had to keep cover. _Maybe after this, I can convince George to let us go to Springbreak Island..._ He thought in his head, just before he reached the top of the tree and opened another door. 

The Tree of Knowledge, was very similar to a clubhouse, a clubhouse filled with books of important information that would tell a person a lot of things on any subject that he wished to endeavor. The scholars look over to see who it was, "Ah, Noburu. Welcome back!" They all shout. Noburu was well respected by these men, not just because he was an awesome surgeon, but because he was Mistah Wick's personal nurse. 

Noburu smiles at all of them and waves, *"I had to go in town to gather some medical supplies... Where is Wick?"* He asked. The scholars pointed back towards the man's office. He was probably deep in work. This brought a grin to Noburu's face. The scholars were truly devoted to their work... how foolish. *"Of course."* Noburu said, walking over to the door and knocking hard, three times. *"Wick, it's Noburu... I'm here for your daily treatment!"* He told the man. Hopefully, he didn't protest much like last time...


----------



## Hiruma (May 29, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Revolutionary Knight ~ Jaya Island, The Jungle*
> 
> *Braska Hextor*​
> And so he had succeeded. After Fluck explained himself, Braska knelt slightly catching his breath. Forcing himself so hard had taken a lot out of him, though he had little time to recover after being washed up on the shore, it was still an exceedingly difficult task. This man opened the door to his salvation, to his redemption and his revenge. All these things were linked with eachother and his life would revolve around them all. He would never forgive himself for the death of Rynia, as much as she said he had no choice and forgave him. It was simply he would not accept. Revenge was the first step on his agenda, Zarick Ganon.
> ...



"Zarick Ganon, huh...Well, I can't say we don't know about him. We do keep tabs on high-ranking marines, after all. Still, he's strong, you know. A Vice-Admiral is not a man to take lightly," Fluck said.

*"...I am not afraid,"* Braska answered. There was a determined glint in his eyes that Fluck did not miss. _"Well now, that isn't true, is it? You are afraid, I can tell. But you can move past your fear - and that's what true courage is all about,"_ the Revolutionary Leader thought. Still, courage alone wasn't enough for what Braska had in mind.

_"If he goes, he'll probably just get killed. On the other hand..."_ Fluck eyed Braska. _"I doubt I can convince him not to go. Even if I withhold information from him, he'll eventually find Zarick Ganon by his own means._ Fluck was well aware that the desire for revenge was uncontrollable. He had seen it many times before in the men he had recruited to his cause previously. Braska was just another example of a man driven by revenge for the atrocities of the World Government. Still, Fluck knew how to deal with such men precisely because he had encountered them so many times before, and Braska was not an exception to this. 

"In that case, come with me. I'll tell you how to find him," he said, sighing.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2011)

*Escape from Topsville~ XMS*










​
Even in this darkness, there was light! Anya's teeth were nearly grinded into paste as she bit down. To keep up her shields of crystal, it took an immense amount of concentration. Somehow, in a battle like this where the elements raged and unknown enemies attacked, Anya was able to. Tears poured from her eyes, but to anyone else, it wasn't clear if they were tears or simply rain. She hoped that Lucio or Serena would save Marcus, she couldn't keep up the shield forever! Just as she felt that she was about to faint, Lucio phased through the ground and got Marcus's body out of there. Anya sighed in relief and the shield broke, just as Lucio and Marcus got away. The dark-skinned marine had put Marcus on his back and took off sprinting. Anya turned and started running too. As Anya did, her eyes meet the also running Jason Rock. The score wasn't settled, especially since the battle had been interupted.

She caught up with Lucio, as did Serena. "What's the orders, commander?"  Anya asked, now was the perfect time for a squad leader to take charge and get them to safety.

"We RUN for our lives!!!!!!" Lucio responded without missing a beat.

Anya was shocked! Lucio, the one so adamant about justice and believer of the extreme extraordinare, was actually telling them to run from pirates. Anya however chose not to speak, mainly because she was too winded to do so. Best to talk after running. The more cynical Serena did respond though, by pointing out that Lucio usually disliked running. Anya looked at the man, waiting for his reply...

"Believe me, if it was just me here, I would still be back there fighting till' my last breath!!! But, I have my mates here as well! I won't recklessly risk any of my nakamas lives! That's not Justice, that's stupid! We'll live to fight another day and we'll defeat them!"

Lucio's words hit Anya's heart directly in the center. Now even more tears were pouring from her face and she wasn't sure, even the rain could hide the tears which were coming down like two great waterfalls. She wiped her eyes with a hand. She couldn't show such emotions. She was a marine. She had to be strong, but as Anya remembers Lucio's words, she realized that she was strong. She didn't try and hold the tears back as they poured. For the first time, she was glad to have Lucio as a commander and as she looks at Serena, her blonde-hair, Lucio and his big sword strapped to his back, and then at the injured Marcus she sees that they truly are her nakama. As they ran faster and back to the ship, a smile forms on Anya's face.

The Xtreme Marine Squadron would live to fight again!!!


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 30, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Two more of the maggots were bisected, then sliced apart. It was infuriating how these creatures kept coming back from blows that would kill a man twice over, but Jun sliced and slashed over and over until they stayed down. Valtameri's advice was a great help admittedly, and with precision head decapitations the creatures weren't regenerating. "A possibility. The spire holds the truth."
> 
> Nearby, another volley of ichor floated harmlessly around Decapita, as did everything else that came near her. Several of the creatures collided with each other or with broken sections of wall, and when Decapita increased the speed of their revolutions their collisions resulted in globs of centipede paste floating around her. "Oooh drat, don't kill all of them! I need some samples I can analyze for later!"
> 
> ...



*--West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City--*

"I guess so, huh? Alright!" Valtameri thrusted one end of his swallow through a centipede's head, then in one swift motion flipped it and brought down the other end through another. "Marisa, Decapita, we're following after Jun!" 

While they were screeching, Valtameri chopped them into little pieces at a surprisingly quick rate. As creepy and fierce as these things looked, they were far from testing his, or any of the crews', combat ability. Their sheer overwhelming numbers just made it more of an annoyance to wipe them out. That and their ability to rejuvenate. He took chase after Jun.

As Marisa finished gutting one of the creatures, she took after her brother. "Does she know the source of these things? Is it that tower? She seems pretty captivated by it." Two of the bugs threw themselves at Marisa from either side. She ducked at the last second, causing them to crash into each other and fall far behind the crew. "Hey girlie, you coming!" She yelled back at Decapita.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Battle with the City!*










​
Duke watched as Rush went into action to save the crew from the attacking Viktor. Duke grinned, just as he expected from his first mate. Even in a time like this, when a giant city monster was attacking them, he was able to keep a cool head and save the crew. Stupidly, Duke flashed a thumbs up to Rush. However, it was time for Duke to take charge of the crew, "Guys!" He shouted, and the crew looks at him. "Let's get something straight..." As Viktor rose another foot to crush them, Duke calmly looked up and said, "That I don't believe in plans!" He shouted, the foot was coming down now! Rush looked like his body might rip open if he even moved, slightly. Hopefully, that didn't happen. Meanwhile, Shishi hadn't seemed to move into action and Art had his supplies out, ready to paint.

However, none of this would save them from the giant foot of impending doom. So... "Animate: Rock Golem!" Duke announced, punching the earth beneath the crew. The rocks in the ground burst from it and just as the city formed into a monster, the rocks become a giant golem. The beast that Duke had created, roared as it brought it's gigantic arms up and slammed them into the foot that was coming down, just like Rush had done. However, the golem wasn't organic like Rush, so it simply pushed back against the weight of the city.

*CRACK!*

The rock golem exploded, but as Viktor's city's foot came down, the crew had already moved away. "Since when could you do that!?" Fandral asked, clearly impressed by the power of the move. Duke took a step back, still smiling and says, "I've been able to! This is just the first time, I've named it!" This was true, but Duke had indeed gotten better at animating things to use in his fights. But this was the crew's fight. Meanwhile, the Warrior Three stepped up to the plate, their swords, maces, and in the huge Volstagg's case, his own body was his weapon. "We've been waiting to show you this one, captain!" Fandral told Duke and he immediatly got a knee. Hogun did the same. Meanwhile, the city was trying a new tactic. It was throwing a gigantic huge metal fist towards them. Meanwhile, Volstagg was in Hogun and Fandral's hands as they prepared to attack. 

"Warrior Trio: Human Cannonball!" They tossed Volstagg up in the air and although the man was heavy, they managed to throw him at the huge fist that was coming. The World Pirates watched as Volstagg sped up, fire forming around his body, like a human meteor as he slammed into the fist... And bounced back. The huge man claimed flying back down to the earth, creating a huge crater. Volstagg looked up dizzy, "Did I stop it?" He asked, before fainting. His two brothers looked up to see that a mere dent had been left by their attack. "Damnit! We're useless in a battle like this!" Fandral shouted, as the crew moved out of the way when the fist slammed into the ground.

As the dust cleared, Duke looks in their direction. "No you're not... useless." He told the Warrior Three who simply stared back at him. "Every man has a place in this crew and your job has been done men! Continue to support!" He told the Three and they got behind Duke. "Time to go on the offensive, team!" He roared. As the city rose it's fist, Duke quickly hopped on it. It felt incredibly weird to be on a buidling and at the same time, be on it's wall and rising up. Viktor felt the annoying presence on his arm and as he rose it to eye level, he says, "You." Quietly. In rage he tried to swat, Duke with his other robot hand, but he failed and Duke simply jumped back down to the earth. "Argh!" Viktor shouted, for he crushed nearly half of his arm trying to kill Duke. 

The World Pirates looked up to see their captain coming back down. He landed, softly. "Well that's done..." He muttered. "No it's not!" Kaya shouted, Duke whipped around to see that Viktor had pointed his arm at them, "Fire!" The voice boomed and a building shot out of the arm. It came from the city itself and Duke didn't doubt that there people from the town inside. "Shit!" Duke yelled, closing his eyes as the building came to crush them.


----------



## Noitora (May 30, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandford*










​
?We be fine, Brolly keep you safe.? Brolly said in a blurred voice as he and the slave girl that clung to him were completely engulfed by the expanding jelly. She gripped his clothes tightly as fear shuddered through her body, he could feel her trembling at the excessive rubble and jelly completely encasing them in a ball. While it may have been a terrifying occurrence that ball of jelly they were stuck in protected them from the crushing rubble of the factory around them. Using this much of his devil fruit power had begun to takes his toll on the World Pirate chef, and maintaining it along with the increased density was even worse. Yet there was no other option to survive and keep the girl alive as well until he came up with a tactic escape. That would be even more difficult, as Brolly was not much of a thinker and more of a random spontaneous committer of odd actions. Not long after the jelly ball became their shield something strange began to occur, everything around them started to connect and form together. The chef flashed his gaze around as he studied the strange event around them. Little did he know the entire city was moulding together to create a massive being controlled by Viktor. 
?Brolly-san!? The slave girl cried out as her grip tightened. They began to move, the pressure became harder as the rubble pushed harder against the jelly. They could not stay here like this.

 Cakes. Pies. Five course meals. The World Pirates. Kaya, Shishi, Rush, Duke! He wanted to see them all again, he wanted to cook for them again. He wanted to be a part of the adventure and travel the sea with his friends. He did not want to die crushed in the factory remains. Brollys? eyes burned with passion and a will to live, he could no longer stand this. The jelly began to push against the rubble around them. Even as they moved in what felt like something was walking, he forced all his will against the blockage. There it appeared. A spark of light in the distance. The jelly seeped through every crack and hole that railed to that light, to that escape and in one giant push it exploded. Both Brolly and the girl were thrown from the rubble and back into the open. Though the air was not fresh it was a great feeling to breathe it in again. The pair slammed into the ground with the large chef keeping the girl on top so he took most the damage. There moment of contemplation was short lived however as they both gazed up at what seemed to be a giant man created out of the city. All the towns people who could not escaped must have been trapped inside like they were. A small hope in his leg, that the thing did not even noticed, showed where they had just busted out from. Brolly grunted as he pushed himself to his feet while helping the girl along with him; his crew had to be around somewhere if not trapped inside. 
?I got to find crew? my friends? Just then he saw a glimpse in the distance of the World Pirates, and even Duke battling the massive city man. He bounced from arm to arm, causing the enemy to strike himself until finally landing back on the ground. Things did not end there though, he saw the giant prepared to fire a massive building at the crew from his arm. 
?Hide?? He said quietly to the girl before shooting off towards his crew.

 The huge build plummeted towards the World Pirates, with people trapped inside. Even if they got the chance to avoid it after colliding with the ground many people inside would be killed. Though luckily it seemed they had a chance to rest easy. Just before the building impacted with the entire crew an even bigger, giant even, wall of jelly skidded between them. Though this was no normal wall of jelly, there was something a lot more dynamic about it. The huge collection of jelly had the shape of a massive frog with Brolly standing upon the head. The arms moved as Brollys? did, as did the legs. With his back to the crew and face towards the foe, the World Pirate chef yelled out to his friends.
?The most bestest technique of the Greatest Chef in the World? Ultimate Zeri Zeri no Mi: Giant Jelly Frog Mimic!? As Brolly held his mouth open the build collided with the frogs? mouth and was swallowed. Though it came to a safe slow and gently was passed through to the ground behind the frog, though of course not on the crew, keeping everyone inside safe as well as deflecting the strike from his friends. Brolly whipped back his fist, as he did the giant jelly frog followed suit.
?Giant Jelly Frog Mimic, Yummy Punch!? He roared out, the huge frog fist firing forwards as the chef thrust his own fist. The attack collided with the giant Viktor causing him to stumble back slightly and curse. A man of that calibre could not be defeated by Brolly in this state, even if he could be defeated by the chefs? full power. After the punch caused the giant to stumble the giant jelly frog suddenly collapsed and fell apart, as if Brolly had been completely drained of strength. The chef fell as well; though lucky he dropped into a pool of softening jelly. The exhausted cook gave his crew a small wave before completely laying flat on his back while letting out a deep breath.
?Win? I cook amazingest meals if you win!?


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

ThisBeautifulLife said:


> *--West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City--*
> 
> "I guess so, huh? Alright!" Valtameri thrusted one end of his swallow through a centipede's head, then in one swift motion flipped it and brought down the other end through another. "Marisa, Decapita, we're following after Jun!"
> 
> ...



"Oh, wait for me!" Decapita flew out of the building, hurrying up to make sure Marisa or Valtameri didn't leave her behind. 


Elsewhere, Rek ran frantically towards the hotel when he was sure no one was following him. He felt a great thrill at stealing back his tablet, but soon enough the adrenaline would stop fueling him and result in a total shutdown. But he was close to the hotel now, close enough to see his cousin float away from a half-ruined hotel and close enough to see someone running up the rooftops. 

He did not need this. Taking a deep breath he ran after Decapita hoping to end any idiotic antics before it starts. They needed to leave Glitter City now, if they were going to have a chance of getting to Ohara as soon as possible.


Jun stared at the looming spire before her. It was here that the fiend resides, and it was here that it will die. She kicked the door open and ran inside, intent on finishing the hunt then and there. A nest of lustrepedes peeled off the walls to protect their master, but s/he wasn't going to let them stop her.


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento was beginning to think she might have gone a little bit over her head with this one. The giant steel mace flew throught the air, this time with greater speed and much more determination. The mace hit Sento right in the stomach, sending her flying through the room and coughing up blood.
> As dragged herself up to her legs, she was sure some of her ribs where broken.
> 
> "Fuck. I need to be able to outrun that damn mace." she said, holding her side and with blood running down from the corners of her mouth.
> ...



The technique was weak, but she was quick enough to move around the slower monster with ease. She was about the attack when she felt a stinging pain in her chest. "Not yet you dont!" she said, reffering to her body. "I will not accept that my dad was right! I AM NOT WEAK!" she yelled. Tears where starting to run down her face. *"SORU!"* she said, jumping up with the technique, now behind the monster. *"Kangaroo Kick!" *Her kick hit the mosnter hard, almost tipping it over. The moment she landed, she yelled *"SORU!"* and appeared right over the stumbling beast.

*"Tiger Fang!"* The drop kick was powerful enough to make whatever had made him like a zombie removed. The giant beast started screaming again.
The screaming was so loud that Sento had problems staying on her feet.

"IT HUUUURTSS!! Stupid girl! Bad girl! Idiot girl!" it started yelling, thrashing about. *"SORU!"* she leaped towards the beasts head, but she was knocked down by the thrashing. "AArgh!" she yelled, taking her hands to her ribs.

_5 years earlier ~

"I'm sorry little sister, you are just not strong enough to learn rokushiki." Gato said, chewing the last bits of his food. "SHUT UP GATO!" she yelled, snapping her jaws at her older brother. "I will learn every one of them, and I will be the best at it one day!"
_

Present day ~

The pain in her chest was extreme, but she was determined not to let herself down. She would not bow down to the limitations of her gender. She wanted to be strong.

*"SORU!"* Her leap positioned her right on front of the beast face. *"Mole Vision!"* Her two fingers dug into the flesh between the monsters eyes. Two things happened then. She heared a 'crack' and felt a excrutiating pain in the fingers she just used to stab the monster with. The other thing was that the monsters eyes went back into the back of its head, toppeling over.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2011)

*Aquapolis/Rose vs. Humora...*
Rose cracked her knuckles as she squared up with Humora. A sneer of contempt appeared on Humora's face as he eyed Rose. "_You_ are the one who Sandrei has chosen to follow? What kind of joke is this?" he asked mockingly. "Sandrei truly must have gone insane to ally himself with a teenage girl."  

"Blah blah blah. Sandrei has a problem with you so that means you've got a problem with me. I'm gonna kick your ass!" Rose declared. She pulled two over sized combat gloves from her belt and wrapped them around her fists. The gloves were plated with metal and allowed her to deflect bladed weapons. Rose stuck her tongue out at Humora and waved him on. "Hurry up, there's an ice cream sundae waiting for me."  

Humora charged at her, moving with incredible speed for one so big. He drew a giant blade from his back in mid motion. Rose couldn't help but notice that the edge of the blade was dull and flat, not sharp at all. Humora swung the blade downwards over her head. Rose rolled to the side barely avoiding the blade as it went crashing into the floor, shattering it into pieces. "My blade doesn't cut, it crushes!" Humora sneered at Rose. "It'll crush your bones into fine powder!"   

"I think I'll pass!" 

Rose bounced back to her feet. She slammed her palms onto the floor and formed a bubble.* POP!* The bubble exploded, propelling Rose with whip like speed over Humora. She formed a softball sized spinning bubble in her right palm, then slammed the bubble over Humora's head. 

*"BUBBLE PISTON!"* 

Humora moved his free hand with surprising nimbleness and caught Rose's right wrist, the bubble still spinning in her palm. He stared curiously at the spinning orb. "How pathetic," Humora said, before flinging her away like a rag doll. 

Rose rolled end over end across the ground until coming to a crash into a nearby wall. Rose shook her head and slowly sat up. Sandrei's old captain was a lot stronger then the other fish guys she had encountered in the past, even that loser Garvin. "I guess that ice cream sundae will have to wait..." she muttered with disappointment. Her empty stomach grumbled in response. Rose had no time to recover however as Humora appeared over her in a burst of speed, and slashed in a wide horizontal swing. *"Fishman Kendo!"* As a crushing shockwave sent the entire wall crashing over Rose, Humora's laughter boomed through the hall, full of blood lust.


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town Docks]​*
> Dsurion?s right eye slightly closed as ?Zero? placed his hand on his shoulder. A smile hung about his face as if he was trying to say something. The cybernetic eye in Dsurions head scanned and internally beeped as it prepared to counter anything this man thought he was capable of.
> 
> 
> ...



The Lt. Jr. took the first swing, hitting the base of One's sword with enough force to make him take a few steps backwards. Zero was already in a fight with 12 mariens. It took him about 10 seconds to eradicate them all. Two of them lost their hearts thanks two Zero Zero no More, six lost their heads, while the 4 last got a taste of his knifes. Literally.
*
"Need any help with that one?" *he asked mockingly towards One.


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2011)

Ohara-

"I want to thank you all for coming here." A young silver haired man wearing a black suit and tie stands before a large audience. Behind him, a cross and before him a podium. He was the priest of this island, though he was young. "To start, i wish to tell you all a story... In ancient times, God would test his people. He would give them hardships to test their faith... If they could fight through these hardships, if they could accept the lord their God's task. They would be gifted with eternal life, to live forever in heaven with his majesty the lord... I feel that we are tested every day. But one of these days, the lord will once more send the fire to test us. We will have to suffer through this test and we will prevail. Our gift shall be eternal life in paradise." The young boy nods. 

"Now, please, everyone rise for our prayer." The young boy is named Zaika, He knew what would happen by the end of tonight... He wished to save these peoples souls before then. For, the least he could do is allow them passage into heaven...

"Tch... Load of crap." Another man stands away from the stage where Zaika presents his prayer. He wears a white shirt and black vest, he too wears a tuft of silver on his head. "I've gotta get to work anyway." The mans name is Sin, Why was he in church if he believed not in the teachings? To have a conversation with Zaika.. But it seemed that would be impossible now.


----------



## Gaja (May 30, 2011)

*Woodpeckers!!! New Adventure!!!*

*"East Blue"

Woodpecker Pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker​* 
The Woodpecker pirates, a rookie crew that was now sailing the waters of the East Blue on their first real ship. The "_Mary Catherine_", an outstanding caravel class ship, which seemed tailor made for Billy and his new friends. Aboard the ship were Jackal, his first mate with a beard, and six Jessie Roseo's. All of them were in fact "sisters" with their own distinct personalities. A little side note was that Jessie had the Clone clone fruit, and could therefor create clones of herself, but she didn't view her clones as mere tools, and neither did Jackal. Billy on the other hand didn't really get the mechanics of her fruit, and thought of the crew's new shipwright as a "_Hotel_" woman with the ability to store people inside of her, so he was pretty bummed out when Jessie told him that he couldn't be stored like that. Of course he immediatelly blamed the crows for condemning him. Shaking his fist dramatically towards the sky the little Woodpecker wanted to be like the other Roseo sisters and go where they went too.

It was an entertaining voyage so far, Billy loved being in the open sea, and the ship had its own set of unique upgrades. The two most notable features were that it had a boxing ring installed in the middle of the deck, that could also be taken out in case of a storm. And it also had it's very own super sized grill that had a small "*No Billy's and/or idiots allowed to use/touch or come near me - Punishment: The corner for 10 minutes.*" The majority of the crew agreed upon it, they preferred their own lives over a Billy made burger. Obviously Billy wasn't one who loved reading signs, and tried using it, which almost caused a huge fire, one that Jackal luckily put out in time. And as punishment Billy spent 10 minutes in the corner of a room, sobbing that his Beardy was way too cruel.

The boxing ring was used too, by both Billy and Jackal, who had to wear gloves, and just beat the bejesus out of each other. Though Billy had quite an unfair advantage over the first mate, since his fruit basically made him immune to punches, and any kind of pressure blows. That was until Beardy went ahead and started hitting Billy in the nose, that the two of them went at it. Minutes after it you could see both pirates sitting on deck, with Jackal whipping the sweat of his face, while Billy laughed like a maniac and telling J4 how fun that was.

All seemed to be going quite well, everyone was enjoying themselves, even J6 seemed to become somewhat more quiet and less bossy. That was until J2 and Billy found a book with sea monsters and various other animals in it, of course it was a picture book created to catalog some of the beasts of the sea. With stars in his eyes the little red haired Woodpecker watched the awesome pictures. Gorilla horses, pandas, unicorns, worm sharks, panda sharks, dinosaurs, boars, flying rhinos and many many more. For the first time in forever one could look at Billy and the little bundle of energy was actually quiet, yes sitting on the deck with J2 and was looking at the book and being quiet.

But just as someone would think that this peace and quiet would last Billy shot up to the front of the ship and yelled out. "I'VE DECIDED! WE'RE GETTING A PET!!!" Everyone could only look at the red haired pirate captain as he looked around the sea, as if he'd spot a sea monster just swimming by. Jackal just shook his head, that wasn't how the sea worked. "I found one!!!" The little Woodpecker yelled out pointing in to the distance.

Jackal sweat dropped, as did some other crew members. How the hell did that happen? But regardless of how, it did as Billy raised the whole crew to their feet yelling about how he found his pet and future hug buddy. If one would come near the red hairs he or she would be able to see a sea monster, less then half the size of the "_Mary Catherine_", just playing in the water innocently.


*Spoiler*: __ 




~ _King Umi Mukade - King Sea Centipede (State: Child)_ ~​


 
"Yosha!! Beardy! Let's go and catch it!!!" Pointing at the swimming creature which didn't even see the pirate ship at that point, Billy went inside and grabbed a fishing net, in order to catch the king sea centipede. The fishing net was too small for him to be able to catch the swimming beast, but Billy didn't realize that. To him that was how real men captured animals, and he was a manly man. "I've decided! We're getting pancakes!!!" He called out to the Jessie's and his beloved Beardy to aid him in this grand adventure and also hoped that panckaes would fall out of the sky, but a single crow went flying pas t the ship, and no doubt because of it. No pancakes...


----------



## Gaja (May 30, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Aquapolis - Outside the castle

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede​* 
The massive fishman that went by the name of Tyrobu and the human Shingo faced of. Comparing the two seemed almost unfair. Tyrobu was soooo much bigger then Shingo that any sane person had to wonder why Shingo was even facing him, but the Stede liked those odds. To him, if Tyrobu lost the sword this would be a much more interesting match up, of course it was not really fair fighting a weapon user, but that didn't stop him from moving in.

The whale fishman however used his 450 pound sword to attack the boxer/pirate who barely managed to jump out of the way. "Ha I thought you didn't need a sword to fight against me..." Tyrobu made an annoyed face looking down on the man who would become known as "_Orange Gloves_" Shingo after these events. "You insignificant piece of dirt, you think if I lose my sword that you'd stand a better chance? BRAHAHA!!! Don't make me laugh you little shit." Shingo had a poker face on, he was a proud man and he would pay back these insults with interest, no doubt. But he liked fighting an unarmed opponent way more then he did fighting an armed one. Tyrobu though didn't plan on losing the sword and performed a downward slash which Shingo once again, barely avoided, side stepping out of harms way and then using his explosiveness to dash forward and jump up towards Tyrobu's face, who was now much closer because of the sword attack. "Don't underestimate me!!!" Shingo yelled out with a thunderous voice and an uppercut from hell sent Tyrobu's head backwards in violent fashion.

This was the type of punch that when it landed you went to sleep, every single of Shingo's past opponents couldn't take it. Let me tell you something Jabu's ears were still wiggling from the last time Shingo hit him, that was how hard that guy hits. So when the giant fishman seemed to get rocked and dropped his sword Shingo thought that that was it. "Ok now to find Sandrei." And just as he was about to go and put his new black shirt and hat back on Shingo looked at Tyrobu.

The giant was still standing, his head yanked backwards and his fists shaking. Then his head returned to it's normal position and a creepy malicious grin was pasted on his face. "Is that all you've got?!?" Tyrobu's voice was deep and loud, and Shingo heard it as did every other living being in the near vicinity, and he couldn't quite believe that this guy was still standing after that shot. It seemed like his shirt and hat would have to wait a little longer as he turned around to face the Neo-Fishman crew's first mate once again.

"Time to swing and exchange some leather I guess." Just as Tyrobu had his grin, a wicked smile appeared on the face on Shingo who put his hands back up to protect himself. It was time go swing some leather. The only thing required for that was that you had to be able to take it. And both these fighters were able, so it seemed like fireworks were about to go off as both fighters ran towards each other, Tyrobu sending a straight punch at Shingo, who ran at the whale getting ready to throw the exact same punch and to see who exactly was stronger of the two.


----------



## Gaja (May 30, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Town - Marine Base

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly​* 
After Rargo was knocked out Pierre remained on his toes for a few more moments, but then put his revolvers back in to their holsters as he and Katsuo moved a bit closer towards the building that was the Marine base. Adjusting his hat Pierre looked back at the 39 Swipers, who were almost all out at this point. They had fought as hard as they could, and Pierre commended them for that. The gunman was aware however that this might not have been the last of the Marines. As far as he understood this was one of the main bases in the North Blue, so having only one Lieutenant present didn't really seem like a realistic scenario to him. Rargo was a tough guy, no doubt, but moments later two figures walked out of the base, both much younger then Rargo was but were of the same rank. And the way both of them spoke of the senior officer suggested that they were stronger then he was all well.

Stefen didn't even give Rargo a look, it was as if he didn't care about what happened to him. His fellow marine however was much more vocal and violent apparently, saying how Rargo was not a Marine of Hethsville anymore and immediatelly after attacking the only half conscious Swiper on the field. Katsuo went in to intercept the attack and made contact with one part of "_The devils of Hethsville_" as Pierre looked at the other guy. "I suppose you won't let me pass either?" The Marine named Stefen Vario stood there looking at Pierre with an unimpressed look, he knew of this man. He knew of this crew actually. The Bro Pirates, with bounties of 3.9 million for the Demon-Cat Katsuo, 7.5 million for "Daddy" Fly and an impressive 17 million for 'Buzzin' Hornet Havoc who was the captain and had already broken in the base. But Commander Reynalds would take care of that no doubt.

"The devils of Hethsville" were a creation of the commander, as both these young Marines were trained by Reynalds. That was what made this Marine base the most feared one in the North Blue, just the caliber of present Marines had the capability to beat pretty much any pirate crew the North Blue had to offer. Looking at Pierre however Stefen knew that this guy would no doubt try and shoot him, so with a simple shake of his arms two chains came a little lose on his arms as he looked at the former sheriff. "If you surrender now, I won't have to kill you traitor." Yes Stefen knew of the fact that back in the West Blue Pierre St. Fly used to work as a sheriff, and that he turned face and became a pirate. He couldn't forgive a traitor like that, but his code asked that he offer the man one chance to surrender.

The blond gunslinger adjusted his hat and bowed his head an inch of two, greeting the Marine as he realized that this one would not be settled peacefully. "I appreciate the offer but I'm afraid that I'm going to have to pass." Stefen's face showed no reactions, he simply continued to stare at Pierre. "I see." The two men had a stare down for a few seconds, with Stefen preparing to grab his chains, and Pierre to pull out his revolvers. As Katsuo and Fran clashed, at that same instant Pierre pulled out both his revolvers. "Quick Draw." and fired two bullets at Stefen's body. But the marine would react to it, and like a flash he sent his two chains forward, and they were so fast that they actually went in front of the bullets and stopped them from hitting him. Holly hell that was impressive, to use two simple chains and put them in front of incoming bullets like that took some serious skill. Pierre was impressed, though Stefen kept his poker face like it was nothing.

Holding both of his revolvers the gunman looked on, ok so maybe he didn't win the first round but he liked how this looked. He was facing a very unorthodox fighter who was very skilled at using chains. A small smile appeared on his face, actually barely a smirk, that revealed that he liked this match up. This was just the feeling out part to see what the other guy had, and so far it looked like Stefen had a whole lot more then simple bullet defense. But so did Pierre...


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

*The Lee Sisters Cronicles *

*Trip to the beach - (Marlyn is 10 years old)

*Today, the Lee family is going to the beach, and Samantha is being her usual self. "The Beesh is borin!" the 6 year old girl says, stomping down and being quite the hassle. _"Samantha, can't we have one calm day with everyone without turning it into a fight?"_ Miranda said, sighing as she dragged Samantha along. "I wanna fight dad!" Miranda blew some hair away from her face and rolled her eyes a little. _"Two hours at the beach, and then you can fight till noon, how does that sound?" _Samantaha lighted up, and screamed "Yes, ok!" before running off to play.

"Did you take the new food that I said?" Deedee asked, tugging on the skirt of her mother. _"Yes honey, but we have to wait till we have found a good place to sit, ok?"_ she said, kissin her on the forhead. "Ok!" she said, gleaming._ "Marlyn, what about you, how are you holding up?"_ she said, turning to her oldest daugther. "Im fiiine mooom!" she said, dropping her shoulders, and moving her head forward, signaling that she was indeedn fine, and that her mer mother should stop nagging about it, as most kids that age usually does._ "Ok then." _Miranda said, smiling at her reaction.

A few minutes later, the sisters where already in the water, splashing water at each other and talking to each other. "So! Wanna play pirates?" Marlyn said, grinning at her sisters. "Only if I can be Roger!" Samantha said, jumping straight out of the water with a big splash. "No fair! You are always Roger!" Deedee said, pouting her mouth and crossing her arms. "That's cause im the bestestest." she said, showing Deedee her tongue. "But I wanna be Roger tooo!" Deedee said, stomping in the water. "Sammy, let Deedee be Roger today, and then you can be Roger the next 5 times. Ok?" Marlyn asked before they could start a real fight.

Both of the younger sisters nodded, and they begun the game.


----------



## Noitora (May 30, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis Palace*

*Sandrei*










​
The muscular shark Fishman gritted his teeth tightly as his attention was stolen by the exchange behind him. Humora was much more powerful than he remembered and he had begun pushing Rose back quite significantly. His sharp gaze lingered on the battle further off in the wall, his body being held back from assisting from sheer will power. As much as he wanted to go to Roses? aid, to help his friend face an enemy that used to lead him he could not afford to leave such an opening for the other being present in the Palace Hall. His attention flashed back around towards the throne as a tall and muscular figure stood, his expression stern and unimpressed. This man was King Enkai of Aquapolis. He had never faced anyone like this before since the Vice Admirals at the Moon Pirates capture. The Fishman held a strong and command presence upon the raised ground where his throne sat, tall above those below him, confident above those weaker than him. No matter how arrogant or powerful this King was the Phoenix Pirates were in this mess because of him and there was no way he could lose after putting them in such a position. 

The King slowly descended down the flight of low stairs with Sandrei standing sternly at the bottom. Even with the intense battling raging not far from where they stood the King kept a cool and unimpressed expression. It would have been surprising if this Fishman saw Sandrei as even more than an ant in his path. As he came down the stairs his large hands clapped together with each step, applauding the pirates for their intervention.
?So. What a disturbing surprise. I spend years arranging this meeting, preparing myself for the ladder of political gain, to form my country into one of Government worth to soar to new heights. Who would have suspected that on the day it finally occurs, one the day it finally comes to pass a group of human pirates, and a washed up Fishman would stumble on my Island, this far under the sea, and on this exact day ruin everything.? Even though Sandrei could almost feel the air around him boil from the Fishmans anger he seemed to keep a stern and calm expression.
*?A man involved with a monster like Humora is obviously up to some shady things.?* The shark began, though the King slipped in a small remark, though he continued soon after. ?Coming from a pirate.?
*?And it?s a shame your ambitions got caught up in my revenge, but like you said, I?m a pirate.?* The shark raised his hand, clenching his fist tightly so his knuckles cracked.
*?It?s my job to be selfish!?*

 The king reached the base of the stairs, his brow furrowing darkly. Suddenly he tensed, his arms crossed in front of his chest and his face piercing the Fishman before him. He had had enough games.
?So be it. This is the end of the Phoenix Pirates.? Like a flash the Kings arm thrust outwards his a whip like strike, the Fishman karate expert was quick on his stance to raise his arm to block the swift blow. His sharp teeth gritted tightly as he felt the overwhelming pressure against his arm. This bastard?s strength was insane, it rivalled his own. He had never met anything that had physical strength on the same level as himself. Just like the first strike another flashed forward, and another, and another. Strike after strife fired forwards, forcing Sandrei to keep blocking with his martial arts, though it continually caused him to step backwards. Like a bullet from the side his leg appeared aimed directly towards his liver, though the shark was fast enough to lift his own leg and slammed his foot into the attack, at the same time thrusting himself into the air and twirling over his enemy. Once behind his palm pulled back and charged before he thrust it forwards.
*?Fishman Karate: Palm Thrust.?* He growled. Yet even in a completely open back the king was fast enough to twist and use his own wrist to deflect the palm thrust off target and retaliate by slamming his other fist towards the Fishmans gut. Once again Sandrei raised a leg to deflected the strike with his knee before sliding back along the ground. The pair of warriors glared across the all at each other, hatred twirling in their gaze.

?A Fishman Karate expert? such fighting techniques are not used these days. An old style you use, much like Humora.? Enkai said as he shook his wrists and arms. The pair had been striking and deflecting constantly so far, unable to land a single hit. Though the Phoenix Shark was unconvinced he was even showing his real power just yet.
*?The classics are always the greatest, I always say.?* Sandrei said with a smirk growing over his lips. The king shook his head and rolled his shoulders, clearly preparing for something. 
?It is a new age. The faster you learn that? the BETTER!? Like a rocket he shot forward across the ground and threw a huge but predictable punch through the hair Sandrei was quick to shift to the side to avoid the blow, yet it did not seem to be enough. The pressure in the air from the attack slammed into his body moments after the punch was delivered, causing him to go flying backwards into the far wall, slamming into the rock with a loud crash. He grunted as he pushed himself up from one knee, the King standing there was a smug look upon his features. His entire personality had just switched. 
?I?ll teach you to FUCK WITH ME!?


----------



## Gaja (May 30, 2011)

*"West Blue" - Ohara

CP9 - George​* 
In the West Blue lay Ohara, a beautiful island dedicated to knowledge. It was a peaceful place where you would want your children to grow up. Sitting in the main library, surrounded by tall shells filled with books, conversing with his fellow scholars was George. One of Ohara's newer scholars, but a very well respected and promising man. Conversing about the newest book considering the history of the great Marine Archer Armstrong and the strategy that he used in the great battle of Ed George smiled. He liked being in the presence of all these smart men, though he didn't always agree with their opinions when it came to military strategy of the history. That was simply because George had his own opinions when it came to how you should do battle.

And as the conversation changed it's course and the topic was now the culture of the lost people of Jaya George nodded as one of the older scholars explained his views on why the old people of Jaya went missing, and perhaps it had to do with season change. Another scholar spoke up, and disputed the theory by saying that the other scholars theory doesn't hold up, because it doesn't explain why there were no leftovers of the Jaya'n culture. As George looked on at the ongoing discussion he was pulled aside by the Chief Librarian, Professor Thorn. "We need to talk George..."

In the back of the big library there was a room, where the two men joined Chief Scholar Wick and a conversation about something very serious went underway. It lasted for almost an hour and while the beginning focused on Geroge showing a remarkable thirst for knowledge, it continued down the line where Wick and Thorn admitted what was going on inside this Library, and why he wasn't always allowed to study. George was shocked in the beginning like any normal human would but the subjects of their conversations remained only for their ears. No one could hear you in that room, since it was completely cut of from the outside world, and only some candles provided light during the duration of their talk.

Standing up from the chair three hard knocks were heard on the door and Wick's doctor, the famous Noburu arrived. Walking out of the room Profesor Thorn clapped George on the back, glad that George had decided to join them. The polite man returned the smile and opened the door of the room and spotted the good doctor. "Oh Dr. Noburu. Good to see you again. When will we have that scotch that you promised to buy me, eh?"

George said jokingly, and clapped the good doctor on the shoulder once, exiting the room along with Thorn and leaving Noburu with Wick inside. Message delivered. "I think I'm going to go to get something to eat. I'd like to discuss this subject further with you Professor, if you have the time?" Thorn crossed him arms and nodded as Tora and Lucy left the library, with Lucy riding on Tora's shoulders. "Yes yes my friend, then maybe I will finally get to hear your opinion on the strategies employed by the Marine's in the past."

George nodded and with a smile on his face waved back at his "friend" "It's a deal my friend. Until then..." He went on his way to get a meal. Saying his goodbyes to the other scholars George promised to return shortly regarding various ongoing discussions. He said bye to the old man who took care of the entrance and took a very specific path down the street, and walking past a street entertainer by the name of Lupe and waving at him twice. Something that he never did up until now, up until now he didn't even acknowledge Lupe when he was alone. That made it number two.

Soon enough he walked by another very specific figure, a clown performing in front of some people. "Mr. Shongul, I heard that you'll be taking your mask off tonight? Is that true?" A few kids standing by them looked with glee in their eyes. "Is that true Mr. Shongul?" George didn't really wait for an answer, but looking around he continued down the road. "I'd like to go and get something to eat, so maybe I'll cya around..." 

The door of the bar opened and George walked in casually. He greeted a couple of the locals that he knew by now and took a seat at the bar. The young man that he didn't know the name of was serving drinks. "Good day. I'd like a beer, and some beef if possible?" Waiting for the blond man to reach him, George had an important message for Sin Albarock.

Leaning on the bar on his elbows the happy and polite smile was gone, now replaced by a serious expression befitting an assassin. Things were about to get real ugly...


*Tora & Lucy​* 
In a different part of the town, in a small house Tora and Lucy were sitting on the ground. Tora was just sitting there waiting, and pushing for Lucy to study. Meanwhile the little red haired girl stuck her tongue out as she held Tora's metal arm still. She wanted to make him perfect.

"Lucy! You gotta study!" A white haired young man objected. "But Tora-san I'm still not done with your left arm!" The little shrimp objected as she twisted a screwdriver and adjusted the final finger on Tora's left arm. Now he could freely move heavy objects without worry that his arm would break, or at least that's how the little girl saw it in her brain. She was a little genius, and understood many things that others didn't seem to be able to. One such things was mechanics...


----------



## InfIchi (May 30, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"West Blue" - Ohara​*
> The door of the bar opened and George walked in casually. He greeted a couple of the locals that he knew by now and took a seat at the bar. The young man that he didn't know the name of was serving drinks. "Good day. I'd like a beer, and some beef if possible?" Waiting for the blond man to reach him, George had an important message for Sin Albarock.
> 
> Leaning on the bar on his elbows the happy and polite smile was gone, now replaced by a serious expression befitting an assassin. Things were about to get real ugly...



"Oi! Does this look like your damn house?" Sin grabbed George's arm and pulled it forward, causing the man to fall onto the bar. "Get your damn elbows off my bar! This is a place of business and a place where we show some damn manners! GOT IT!" He grumbled, "And Beer? BEER!? Do you want Beer brand beer? You want ale? be more specific! We're not mind readers here!"

Sin had a problem with obeying rules, but had no problem with creating them. "Tch... damn people... no respect." He grumbled under his breath as he walked off and grabbed a glass from the middle shelf behind the bar. From there, he poured a beer from the tap and brought it back to George. "We're fresh out of beef. Won't have any in till tomorrow. Drink your beer and get the hell out till you can show some manners!"


----------



## Cooli (May 30, 2011)

It was the break of dawn, and most of the crew was still asleep, passed  out in various places and positions at the bar in the local hotel.  However, young Thrush was up and moving about, carefully trying to sneak  out without waking the others. He quietly opened the door, and with a  quick _See Ya!_ he closed the door and was off. Now then, I wonder where she'd be? Thrush thought for a moment before the site of the grand tree that towered above Ohara caught his eye. That's right, the Library. I guess I'll check there first. With his destination set, he went off.


_Back at the bar . . . A conversation between Snipe and Parrot_

He's going out again? That makes it the third day in a row since we've been here. He  must have really developed a crush for her. Though it's only natural.  They're they same age, and she didn't look half bad either. I guess, but I wonder why she snuck out too? Dove was also missing as well I guess she caught more than one person's eye. YOU'RE NOT SAYING DOVE IS . . .!?!?!?!?! Not  at all, and you should know better than me. Also, would you keep it  down? My ears are still ringing. I was merely stating that that girl has  made two new friends.


_Elsewhere . . ._

MIKAELA! MIKAELA! Thrush was going around the  Library, searching for Mikaela, however, he was ignorant to the fact  that his search was causing a disturbance. MIK... "SHHHH! THIS IS A LIBRARY!" yelled the scholars who were trying to research in peace. Oops, sorry. "Young man," an old voice called out to Thrush, "do come here. Maybe I can help find who you're looking for." Thanks, Gramps. I'm looking for Mikaela. She said she normally comes around here to read, but I haven't seen her yet.  The old man stroked his long gray beard. "Mikaela you say? Hmm . . .  come to think of it she was here earlier, but left as soon as the others  started to come in. I'm sorry, but I don't know where she could have  gone." The man took a moment to think "Although, wherever she is, it's  most likely a quite place with not a lot of people." He then noticed  Dove peeking around the corner, listening in on the conversation. "I  take it the two of you are friends of Mikaela?" Huh? The two of us?  Thrush quickly turned around and spotted Dove, who then tried to hide  herself after being seen. Thrush scratched the back of his head. Yeah, I guess you could say that. _"Dammit. I didn't know she was following me. I was hoping to hang out with Mikaela alone today."_ The old man laughed a bit. "Mikaela is a good kid, but very shy. It's good to see she has made such good friends." Well, thanks Gramps. he said as he turned and waved. You might as well come out, hiding is pointless now  Thrush sighed. Dove then walked out from behind the corner and waved at  the old man as the two left. "Hohoo. Such good kids." he smiled


_Back at the bar . . ._

WAKE THE HELL UP!!!! Snipe was struggling  trying to lift Raven off the ground. It was noon now, and apparently he  was still sleeping in the middle of the floor. The bar had opened to the  public, but Raven sleeping in the middle of the floor was bad for  business.  You know if you sleep any longer, you're going to miss Shongul the Clown's next performance

Clown...? Raven said still half sleep CLOWN!?!?!? WHAT TIME IS IT!?!?!? he ran around a bit looking for a clock ELEVEN FIFTY NINE!?!?!?!? I"M GONNA MISS IT!!!!!! Raven stormed out of the bar and ran off to see Shongul

"By the way Raven, why do ya want to see a grown man acting like a fool anyway? Feel that you can connect with him?" he asked, smiling mockingly as he said it.

"DO YOU WANNA DIE!?" Raven snaps, appearing as an angry chibi with razor sharp teeth, before butting heads with Archey.

Parrot takes a hold of Ravens collar, shaking his head at their  behavior. "You'll miss the show if you don't hurry," he says. While  running out, Raven yelled back that he'd kill Archey if he missed the show.

He's such an idiot. So where did those two go off too? They said something about more training, so they probably went  to find a wide open area. So then that leaves us with . . .

They turned around to see Archey, who appeared as a mangy dog wagging  it's tail to them "Woof" Parrot and Snipe both facepalmed themselves.


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Cooli said:


> It was the break of dawn, and most of the crew was still asleep, passed  out in various places and positions at the bar in the local hotel.  However, young Thrush was up and moving about, carefully trying to sneak  out without waking the others. He quietly opened the door, and with a  quick _See Ya!_ he closed the door and was off. Now then, I wonder where she'd be? Thrush thought for a moment before the site of the grand tree that towered above Ohara caught his eye. That's right, the Library. I guess I'll check there first. With his destination set, he went off.
> 
> 
> _Back at the bar . . . A conversation between Snipe and Parrot_
> ...



Mikaela was sitting by herself in the lush green, grassy area, only a few houndred feet away from a secluded cove. Drawings and other sheets of paper with words on where lying all around her, stones on top of them to keep them from blowing away. She was in her own world by now, a fantastic world where angel-like people flew around, dragons and faries, dwarfs and elfs, anything you can think of. She was currently working on making a new kind of creature. A fox creature, with bright white fur, three tails and a muzzle that curved just perfectly. A beauty to behold. She got the idea from her new friend, Silver Dove. 

"Mikaela! Mikaela! Where are you?" Someone was shouting for her. Standing up, she waved to her two new friends. "Here! Over here Thrush and Dove!" she yelled back, smiling bright at them.

"Dove, look at the fox I made!" she said, showing her a scetch of the fox. "I am going to call it Dove Kistune. Isn't it beautyful? Just like you Dove!" She smiled towards Dove, blushing a bit as she said it. She then turned to Thrush, but looked down, blushing heavily as their eyes meet.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2011)

*Aquapolis/Rose vs Humora...*
Humora paced back and forth in front of the mountain of dust and debris, a vicious smirk on his face. No doubt somewhere within the heart of all that rubble was the broken and battered body of that human girl. He still couldn't believe that Sandrei would serve such a weakling. "IS THIS WHO YOU THREW YOUR LOT IN WITH SANDREI?!" Humora bellowed, his voice filled with malice and scorn.  

Humora shook his head with disdain and spat on the floor. He strapped his blade to his back and took one last look at the rubble before walking away, intent on slaughtering the rest of Sandrei's human friends. Suddenly a muffled scream echoed from within the mound of rubble. Humora froze mid step. He turned about with wide eyes as the rubble began to shake uncontrollably. "Impossible..." he muttered in disbelief.  

The rubble exploded outwards, sending smoke and debris flying all about. Humora batted away several flying chunks of stone that flew his way. His vision was obscured, but he could just make out a fast moving silhouette. Rose came flying through the smoke like a rocket, a spinning bubble in her right palm. _What is this girl?!_ Rose slammed the bubble into his midsection. 

*"BUBBLE PISTON!" * 

Humora's eyes bugged out within his sockets as the bubble drilled into his stomach. The force and pressure sent an internal shockwave coursing through his body. It was like nothing he had ever felt before. Rose grinned at him, her face smeared with blood and dirt. There was a fiery glint in her eyes which he could only describe as madness. The bubble exploded, sending him flying backwards off his feet. Humora managed to brake himself to a halt, seething anger etched on his face. He had clearly underestimated this human girl. Rose noticed the trickle of blood running down her forehead and wiped it away with the back of her gloved hand. "I almost felt it. It was there for a few seconds, but then it was gone. I guess I still need to get stronger." 

"What are you talking about?!" 

Rose shrugged as if she herself had no idea, and broke out into a laughing fit. "Boy oh boy that was a close one. I woulda died if I hadn't made a bubble at the last second!" 

_She's insane_, Humora thought to himself. It still didn't matter though. This girl was still just a human, and he wouldn't allow any human to ever beat him again. Humora redrew the blade from his back. "I will grant you your death wish shortly!" 

Rose thumbed her nose at Humora. "I'd die a hundred times over to protect my crew mates, but I've only got one life to protect them with, so that means I can't screw up, EVER!" 

"Don't say such naive things!" Humora screamed. He slashed at the air with his blade, generating a hammer shaped shockwave of air. *"Fishman Kendo: Neptune's Hammer!"*

_Three years ago on Peach Island..._
Rose and Amelia attacked their mother from opposite sides. Azalea D. Flora smiled as her daughters used teamwork to try and throw her off. Rose threw a lunging dropkick. Flora easily and gracefully sidestepped the kick, as if she had seen the attack coming before Rose even attempted it. "Nice kick sweetheart!" she said with a smile. Amelia formed a cloud shaped fist and blasted it at Flora while she had her back turned. Flora smiled as she sensed the attack coming. She twirled around the cloud fist like a ballerina, again easily avoiding it.

"Oh you're getting much better with your devil fruit dear!" Flora told Amelia with a cheery smile.

Several dozen missed attack later, Rose and Amelia stood huffing and puffing in front of her. Flora ruffled them both atop the head playfully. "Let's take a break for the day. I'll make you girls some ice cream!"

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH ICE CREAM!!" Rose hollered with joy.

Amelia, ever the perfectionist, frowned slightly. "How do you dodge everything?" she asked her mother. "It's like you see every attack  before it even happens."  Flora thought about it for a second, how to explain something that had no logical explanation. "When your mind is still, and in complete harmony with your body and surroundings, then you will be able to hear the voice..."

"The voice?" 

Flora pressed her right palm against Amelia's heart. "The voice inside of you." She then gestured at the trees all around them, and the river in the far distance. "The voice inside of everything, the voice of _all_ things."

Amelia continued frowning. "I still don't get it." 

"WHO CARES. WE'RE GONNA EAT ICE CREAM!!" Rose exclaimed.


----------



## tgre (May 30, 2011)

*Meteor~*

_"Ow my head..."_

Meteor got up, the sand beneath him slowly seeping into his mouth.

_"Pfeh! Pfeh!"_ Meteor spat out most of the sand but it was still as dry as a desert in there, _"Where the hell am I?"_

He looked around but there was a lot of mist everywhere, _"What the hell... there isn't meant to be mist on the beach!"_

He picked up his axe "Fenrir" and made his way back to his Snailboat only to see it completely shattered and splintered.

Meteor took in a deep breath,_ " *Inhale*... FUCK"_ He swung his axe in the air and brought it down into the sand and wood splinters, _"FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK. OF ALL THE PIECES OF SHIT YOU HAD TO BURST ON... YOU GET SHIPWRECKED, YOU PIECE OF SHIT BOAT, HOW CLICHED"_

Expended from using alot of his energy slicing the boat up into a bajillion pieces (and left with no choice), Meteor made his way into the Island's mist.

_"Oh jeez, I get lost when I have line of sight... how the hell am I going to survive this?!"_

He heard some wild monster roars and suddenly stopped, he grinned, _"Lunchtime."_


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2011)

*Mist Island*

The red energy surrounding Kent's body brightened and intensified, actually blinding the first few pirates that charged him. He punched one fodder in the face and caught another by the wrist, throwing him into a group of his friends and letting out a battle cry. "Come at me bros!" He shouted, charging the pirates with incredible speed. 

One swung his sword in a high arc, intending to split Kent's skull open, but he twisted and the attack hit nothing but empty air. "Soru!" Suddenly Kent was behind him, and with one quick movement kicked him through a nearby building.

There was a loud bang, and Kent ducked under a sword swing to see the boy who had challenged him earlier, Orland, take a shot to the shoulder. "Aura whiplash!" Kent shouted, as the aura around his right hand twisted and lengthened until it formed a large whip. Kent well...whipped it towards the man with the gun, knocking the weapon out of his hand. "Soru!"

Kent vanished, and suddenly was in between the now unarmed pirate and Orland. "Aura blast punch!" The attack caught the pirate in the chest, and he flew backwards with remarkable speed, a small red ring expanding from the space where Kent had punched him. "Jeez," Kent said, helping Orland up. "It's a good thing you guys have the chick, because you're kind of pathetic without her." He shrugged. "I'd recommend getting some marines, but they've kind of gone downhill since I left so they're pretty worthless too. Oh look, more of them!" He cackled madly. "Aura Rankyaku!"

He kicked forward, but this time instead of simply wind flying from his leg, red aura left as well. It blasted the pirates back before snapping back to kent's leg - the impact tore the pirate captain's leg out from under him, sending him tumbling to the floor. 

But he bounded back to his feet, and with a quick grin towards Orland, shot into the sky with _Geppou_ in an attempt to get an arial view of the battle.

The pirates were retreating, thoroughly embarrassed by a combination of The Cipher Pirates, Naomi, and a few of the braver local populace. Kent noticed one man especially, wielding two butterfly knives. He stopped kicking the air, ceasing the _Geppou_, and immediately dropped like a rock, landing with a thunderous crash directly in front of the man. "It's been a long time since I've seen a man fight that well with knives," he said conversationally. "What's somebody so skilled doing in this backwater?"


----------



## Zoidberg (May 30, 2011)

Mistah Wick did not have a lot of sleep last night. He wasn't having a lot of sleep lately, to be honest. His strokes were getting more and more frequent, so much that he was now bound to a wheelchair until he recovers. At least he wasn't too sick that he was unable to do his work, and he considered that a blessing in his advanced age. 

Someone was knocking at his door. Probably just the doctor. "I don't need you right now, DOCTAH!" He yelled. "Not until you admit to your lies!" That wasn't going to stop him anyway. At first Noburu was surprised when he was first accused of lying by Wick, but soon he learned that Mistah Wick said that about everyone. "Are you and your liah ass still out there, DOCTAH? The smell of your untruth is strong enough to mask my unwashed armpits!"


----------



## Bluebeard (May 30, 2011)

*Mist Island: Battle with Iron Mask Pirates!*​











They had only just arrived on the Island of Mist and were already in trouble!

Just when Alexis had caught up to her rambunctious captain, a bunch of pirates burst through the gates of the town, carrying sickles, knives, and guns. These pirates all wore identical masks of iron. They seemed like an huge army that was rushing towards the town. Alexis curses her damn luck. However, she was one of the only Cipher Pirates in town, currently. Elaine, that idiot Bros Ki, Man-King, Nereus, and Raeyr were nowhere to be found. "so much for those new recruits..." She muttered, slamming her foot into the ground, creating a crack from where she had done so. Then Alexis starts to increase the gravity around her immensely. With each step she took, the earth shook as if she was a giant monster. The pirates rushing toward her didn't see or notice what she was doing. Alexis grinned as she realizes this. They were in for a suprise.

Soon as the first pirate got within ten feet of Alexis, his body hit the ground like a brick. The pirates behind him, suddenly stopped. "What the fuck?" One of them said. They looked at Alexis and growled. They were hesitant to step forward, but they did anyway. They couldn't be scared of a damn girl. The iron masked pirates rushed forward and they immediatly fell into Alexis's trap, hitting the floor like their comrade. "Gravity Sphere..." Alexis explained. The pirates on the ground looked up, "Damn... it... a devil fruit..." They said, before losing conscious due to the impressive amount of gravity that was being slammed into them. The other pirates also closed their eyes as they went to sleep. Alexis lowered the sphere and cursed as her knees buckled. "Stupid... I haven't perfected the sphere yet." Her body hadn't got use to the gravity changing on her like that, yet.

As she looks around her, she sees that the few Cipher Pirates gathered there are effectively fighting off the other Iron Mask Pirates. She glanced at the pile behind her, "Heh." She said, walking over to the others. "Looks like these guy weren't even worth the time they took." She told her captain, who punched one of the goons straight in the face, breaking his mask, before he grinned even wider.


----------



## MrChubz (May 30, 2011)

Now fodder marines swarmed the ship of the Do-gooders instead of fodder pirates. The Do-gooders remained in their fighting stances. No one made a move. A faceless marine boarded the ship. He held out his hands. Out of nowhere bees appeared. Instead of flying around chaotically they formed the shape of a katana.

My name is Captain Vic. I don't want to attack any of you so just relax, Captain Vic said to the Do-gooders.

How about getting all of these men off of my ship then? Clark said to Vic.

Men, go back to our ship and take a break, The fodder marines marched off of the ship. The Do-gooders dropped their fighting poses and Vic made his bee sword vanish, Now how about you get rid of your men? Vic said to Clark.

All of you go back to what you were doing, Clark ordered to his team. They scattered, So what is this about? We're not pirates. You should probably be chasing the pirates that just escaped,

Those idiots? They're quicker then we are. Don't worry about them though. I know where they're going. They'll be imprisoned by this time tomorrow.  Vic would have smiled if he had a face, That particular division was a true pain in my ass. The others seem to be more dormant. I'll get them too though,

Clark grabbed two barrels. He put one near himself then he handed the other to Vic. Vic grabbed it, Have a seat, Clark said to Vic. They both sat down on top of the barrel, What are you doing on my ship?

I like to know who is sailing through my waters. You guys aren't pirates, I can tell that much. It's also obvious you aren't random travelers. Usually that would mean you're bounty hunters, but a true bounty hunter wouldn't let a bounty like Benny get away without a fight, Vic knocked on the barrel he was sitting on. He was mildly curious what was in it, but not enough to stand, remove the barrel, and look in. It was hollow.

We're a group called The Do-gooders. We sail the seas as a force for justice. Island by island we- Clark was cutoff mid-sentence by Vic. Clark flicked his nose to let Vic know he was annoyed by that.

It sounds like you guys just run around masquerading as marines,  Vic got up, Whatever. Just don't cause trouble and don't get in the real marines' way, He left the Do-gooder's ship and boarded his own marine vessel. The marines sailed off. Clark knew they were going to meet again someday.


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 30, 2011)

*[Small Port Island South of Lvneel]​*
?What have we here Jeremy?? a small round balding Marine asks biting down on a piece of straw. ?Well Sir, seems this fella was caught breaking and entering.? The younger Marine replies pulling a strangely clothed man forward. The round Marine taps a thumb off his lower lip as he peers down over the glasses he wore. The red and black hood and clothing looked very, very familiar. But the man cannot be sure. ?Give me a second Jeremy.? The round man says as he turns his chair to the side. With an ?ump? he drops to the wooden floor and vanishes below the large desk he was setting at. A heavy shuffling can be heard coming their way as the man?s graying hair is the first thing to pop out. Clenched tightly in his left hand is a gnarled cane; it thuds heavily with each step. He mumbles lowly to himself as he pushes a swing gate open. A minute or so later he stands before the pair and pulls a handkerchief out and wipes his mouth. Holding his cane out, he lifts it to the captive?s head and pushes the hood from his face. The white face paint looked right, as did the tattoos and taped feet. ?Do we have any idea what he was trying to accomplish?? the older man asks. ?No sir, but I did find this strange lookin? knife on him sir.? The Marine replies as he pulls the three sided knife out. 

?Mind saying something for me son, just to be sure.? The old man says as he glances over the brass weapon in Jeremy?s clutches.  ?What is it you would have me say?? the man asks while peering harshly into the shorter man?s eyes. ?I thought it was you, tell me son I thought you were a bounty hunter, not a thief.? The round man says as he takes a step back. ?What are ya talking bout sir?? Jeremy asks as he shifts the man back away from his superior officer. ?Don?t be a nincompoop boy, he came in yesterday and collected that bounty on Red Jim Land.? He replies as he hobbles back around from whence he came. ?What?s your name Son so I can sign you in.? the old man asks as he passes back through the push gate.

*[The Day Before]​*​
?Get that bastard!? a man shouts while the wall beside him crumbled under a heavy impact. A limp body slams off the ground and rolls away as the man that was shouting pulled a pistol from his cloth belt. ?We can?t let him get to Red Jim!? the man adds pulling a saber as swell. Charging in he pulls the pistol level and pulls the trigger, but the shot is forced off when a large studded club slams down on the wielding hand. Slamming off the ground the pistol is crushed under the weight of the much larger weapon. The man growls as he pulls a broken hand back and attempts to slash out with his saber. The man in red robes pulls the large club to intersect the attack path of the sword.  Pushing down on the club the attacker in red springs around and kicks the man, catching him with the edge of his heel. A cracking sound can be heard as bones in the man?s head shatter. A tooth flies off as the man spins and hits the ground a moment later. 

The large studded weapon is put into motion again. It digs into the soft soil of the island; the man clutches the handle with both hands and makes a home run swing. The steel bands strain under the impact as the pirate hit coughs up blood as every rib is shattered in one horrendous shot.  Following through the man puts a little more ?ump? into it and lifts the man from his feet. Swinging through the man is launched like a cannon ball toward a group of Red Jim?s miscreants. The projectile of a man slams into the group with an explosion of dirt and debris. Bodies and parts flew in all directions as the sound of cowards dropping their weapons can be heard.  ?Cowards!? the man growls angrily pulling the weapon over his shoulder as he walked forward.  Seeing that a pirate was still conscious the man kicks out and catches the man about his chin with the tip of his toes. Blood spurts from the man?s nose as it breaks. The man yelps weakly as the shock knocks him out. The door to the small dilapidated building comes into view,  ?Ommadon, my lord, another for you I bring.? the man says reaching the door. 

The leather that lined the handle of the giant club cried under the stress of the man?s grip. In a swift motion the large weapon is brought down on the face of the door which crashes under the stress of the blow. The door is as poorly constructed as the building and it splinters into the building with concussive force. Screams erupt momentarily as the people lying in wait are peppered with a deadly cloud of wooden needles. The man walks in and the pools of blood were already seeping through the porous floor of the building. ?Who?s thar?? a strained voice chokes from the other room.  ?Special Delivery.? the man replies as the door that lead to the other room creaked open. What emerged disappointed the man. It was indeed Jim the Red, but what stood before him was a drunkard old man. Skin hung from his bones and his thin white hair clung to his features giving the man an almost skeletal feel. A bottle of whiskey was clutched tightly in his left hand?s grip.  ?Red Jim Lands, I have come for the bounty on your head.? the man says pointing the large club at the drunkard. ?Come again sonny?? the old man asks as he pulls his free hand to his ear. The man moves to take a step forward but is stopped quickly as a shot is fired. The round balls sails just left of the man?s ear as he steps hastily to his side. 

A confused look crossed the man?s features until he sees a pistol gripped tightly in the hand that was just a moment ago cupping an ear. ?Boy, I?ve killed better on worse days.? Red Jim says hoarsely lowing the weapon to his side. ?The next shot won?t miss boy.? The old man adds as he dropped the pistol. Pulling the tattered coat back a second more ornate pistol was held at his waist. _ ?I can see why he has the bounty he has.?_ the man thinks as he grips his weapon tightly. But he was still going to win, his lord commanded it, and so shall it be. Jim, dropping the booze, makes a motion for his pistol but the robed man is already moving. He wasn?t ready the first time, but he wouldn?t be caught off guard a second time. The weapon slams into the floor with such force that the wooden floor bows then rolls like the sea. Jim, already in mid draw, drops the pistol which goes off. The bullet flies through the old man?s ankle causing him to fall to the ground. The robed man is quick on the advance and a leaping foot catches Jim about the chest knocking him into cardiac arrest.  Another slam pulls Jim back into the world of the living. His eyes roll back into his head as his breathing becomes labored. Dropping the large weapon the man scoops Jim up and lays him on the table. From behind the man?s back a strange dagger is pulled.

 ?primoris vires chaos in res. Quod unto chaos prothoplastus suus ops qui sought suus nomen Ommadon thy vox est thees. Quod unto vos EGO tribuo is vitualamen accerso chaos tergum plenus orbis.? the man chants as he holds the dagger over Jim?s heart. _* ?Go forth and death be thy destination.?*_, the man seems to shudder for no reason as if given a sign. The dagger falls quickly and with a twist Jim?s life is ended.  ?From the birth of ashes to the death of dust, with the blessings of my lord your power I take.? the man says as he pulls the dagger free. All that remained was to collect the proof. The ornate pistol went into the man?s belts while the skull of Jim is pulled from its spine.

~ Some time later~

Jim?s head bounces off the table and rolls to the ground by the marine?s foot. The pistol is then with a heavy thud placed by a sheet of paper.  ?The reward my good man.? the man says calmly as the small round man peered up over his glasses at him.

*[Present Day]*​ ?My name is Bryagh.? the captive replies shifting his chains. They weren?t made of seastone, and that would be a costly mistake. 

*[Maruda Town]​*​
Zero was more observant then Dsurion thought. Only those that paid close attention to his eye would spot the small shift in colors as it processed data and gave it to him, and then they might still miss it. Biting his lower lip he doesn?t even glance at his new captain.  ?Not much Cap?in.? Dsurion replies while his saw hummed.  ?His techniques revolve around extreme speed and rapid movement.? Dsurion continues while Frenzy moves to a more advantageous point.  ?His movement technique involves the rapid motion of ten kicks.? Dsurion adds while Frenzy makes his move. Two arms scrape long the cobble stone ground a cascade of sparks erupts as these arms are brought forth. This ignites the fuel he started to shoot out. In a pop the flames ignite and the small metal creature moves the two streams of fire toward the Lt. Jr. This would be a good opportunity for Zero and One.

*[Mist Island]​*​
Kent lands with a thunderous crash in front of Tobias as he cut down one last of the Pirates that worked for the Iron Mask Falgor. He cracked a smile as he was addressed by the man that changed his whole opinion on pirates and possibly the world. The blades are quickly sheathed as he turns to completely face Kent.  ?I was born here sir.? Tobias says offering a bow of respect to the man


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2011)

*Beelze D. Van vs Haggert*

The young seventeen years old guy, member of the Atlas pirates looked at the strange creature which suddenly began to shake though he couldn?t say if it was because of fear or excitement. Saliva coming out from it?s mouth as it was drooling, some threads of the same substance between his fangs. The gunner could described it as something"Ugh...disgusting, i feel like vomiting the breakfast"he said making an expression that showed instantly that the scene was not something wonderful at all.

As soon as he finished his phrase, the monster looked intently at him just to open his mouth as big as it could, from it Van looked in disgust how from the monster?s throat something was coming out though an instant later he was lying on the ground, the new hair ball that the monster fired from his mouth was just as fast as the last one and Beelze had  to jump aside in order to avoid the attack"Heh so you are kind of strong...nice"the sniper of the crew commanded by Atlas D. Drake said a little satisfied probably he could have some fun with that creature. 

Standing up as quickly as he could, the guy dodged a new hair ball, that attack was getting annoying. Hurrying he kept his gun and rushed towards the hair monster which tried to slap the boy, a slap that could perfectly cover most of his body; seeing the intentions of his opponent Van  jumped high enough to avoid the hairy hand of Haggert and falling in it?s direction he used his heel to connect a hit on the head of the former experiment subject, though it didn?t do much at all even with the pirate?s inhuman strength.

"Hey sure you have a good resistance, let?s see how you handle this"he stated and ran once again against Haggert, his main reason to go on hand to hand combat for the moment was to keep the few bullets he had with him in case of something more important to happen, actually he was kind of underestimating the creature.

"Go....away"it said in reply to Van?s intents of hurting him though his killing instinct wasn?t something that the gunner could take lightly. Barely dodging another hair ball which destroyed another wall of the place, the brown-haired guy dashed in to strike the monster in the stomach with his bare fists but he had to twist his body to be able to avoid the new surprise of the monster, the hair in his stomach and the rest of it?s body turned spiky and hard like metal spines, the guy barely avoided serious wounds though some injuries in his arms, legs and sides together with a cut in his face could self explain that him dodging the attack was mere  luck. 

Ducking and then rolling back getting away from Haggert, Beelze drew his Hades again with a little smile in his face"I have no more time for this...time to get serious".


----------



## Eternity (May 30, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town]​*
> Zero was more observant then Dsurion thought. Only those that paid close attention to his eye would spot the small shift in colors as it processed data and gave it to him, and then they might still miss it. Biting his lower lip he doesn?t even glance at his new captain.  ?Not much Cap?in.? Dsurion replies while his saw hummed.  ?His techniques revolve around extreme speed and rapid movement.? Dsurion continues while Frenzy moves to a more advantageous point.  ?His movement technique involves the rapid motion of ten kicks.? Dsurion adds while Frenzy makes his move. Two arms scrape long the cobble stone ground a cascade of sparks erupts as these arms are brought forth. This ignites the fuel he started to shoot out. In a pop the flames ignite and the small metal creature moves the two streams of fire toward the Lt. Jr. This would be a good opportunity for Zero and One.




*"Go." *he said simly, running towards the Lt. Jr. from the right, ecxpecting One to go left in order to surround him. Only 2 feet away from him, he dissapeared, landing a hit on his shoulder in the prosess._ "Your speed is..not even close.._" he said, now several feet away from them, safe from the fire as well. *"Zero Zero no More Projectile!"* Zero suddenly yelled, pushing his hand forward towards the marine. Kei stood there, but when his shirt suddenly got a hole, he used soru to back away a few more steps. *"Yep, it works at distance. Not very well it seems, but that can be trained.." *

His head was racing now, thinking about what he had to do to kill this pest of a marine.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (May 30, 2011)

*Aquapolis/ Ursla vs. Nya​*
Two beautiful women stood before each other, with not so beautiful attitudes. One of the women is a mermaid, said to be the most beautiful creatures in the world. Of course, the other beauty, Ursla, disagreed with that statement to the highest degree. The masseuse gave the mermaid one of those, "Bitch, please! You can't compare to me!" kind of stares. She didn't have to speak, her eyes said more than enough. Ursla decided to examine her expertly mannecured nails instead of continue looking at the mermaid; an obvious move to show the sea creature how much she thought of her. Meanwhile, Nya pulled out a mirror and caressed her long, flowing green hair while admiring her own beauty. 

"I hope your hand doesn't get tangled up in that seaweed on top of your head. I'd hate for you to be handicapped before I stick my heels up your rear. Oh yes, you don't have one. Excuse me~" Ursla giggled a bit at her own joke, taunting the mermaid.

"Thanks for the concern, wench. But you should really borrow one of the swords from the guards and file those claws of yours. I wouldn't want you to poke your eyes out when you try to pop a pimple." Nya rebutted with a dose of arrogance.

All hell is about to break loose.........​











Without warning, Nya suddenly dashed (swam.....) towards Ursla with an amazing burst of speed. In her right hand she held a whip constructed of powerful seaweed. Ursla took note of this and anticipated a possible attack from the weapon. As expected, Nya lashed her whip hand back and whipped it forward with a nasty, *TSH!* Ursla stood on her hands and threw herself into the air, effectively avoiding the cracking whip that destroyed some of the stone pavement.

"Saw that coming, you dumb broad!" Ursla went to kick Nya in the face while in the air, but the mermaid merely smiled. She quickly spun her body around as she had done before and smacked the masseuse with her tail, sending her sailing across the courtyard.

Ursla quickly picked herself up, she had a pretty powerful tail, but she'd felt worse. Though, the masseuse had a bit of blood on her. "Her tail couldn't have hit me that hard. I'm not bleeding anywhere!" Upon closer inspection, Ursla noted numerous slashes across her body. "But how?!"

"You see, my tail is composed of super rough and sharp skin, it's like I have my own sword. I can file your nails for you if you want......after I'm done skinning you alive!"

Nya whipped her whip at Ursla once again, though, Ursla didn't dodge. She caught the whip with her arm and held on. *"Exotic Fantasy!"* A weird sparkling mist climbed up the whip and came over Nya's body. Nya suddenly froze. "Wh-what is going on?"

*Que dream sequence.......*
Nya is sitting in the glorious palace of Fishmen Island. She has on a beautiful top and her hair is put up in a gorgeous hairstyle. One of the princes of Fishmen island, Georgeo, known as the most handsome man in the world, entered the room.

"Oh.....Georgeo!!!!!!!!!!!"

"Don't speak, Nya my love. Your beauty speaks for itself."

Nya's face became red with happiness. "Georgeo, I love you too! Stay with me forever!!!!!!!!!"

*"Sensual Strike!!!!"*

*Dream sequence over........*

Ursla landed a perfect kick upon Nya's face and sent her flying across the courtyard. Ursla placed her hands on her hip and laughed audibly at the mermaid. "Oh Georgeo, stay with me forever!!!!!" Ursla mocked. "You pathetic little bottom feeder."

"How DARE you!!!!"


----------



## MrChubz (May 30, 2011)

-With Captain Vic-

He had spent a very long time trying to figure out where the 3rd division of the Vanadium pirates were based at. He had sailed to many islands searching to no avail. They were also too fast to trail by ship. Finally, one day he was at an island as a civilian doing some food shopping. That's when it happened. He overheard a mook in the 3rd division mentioning that he was a Vanadium pirate member. Captain Vic quickly got all of the information he needed.
The third division almost never goes on land. They get what they need from stealing from other ships. If necessary they send small groups posing as citizens to get some supplies on the mainland. After that they go back to the main 3rd division outpost. A group of about 10 or so ships anchored in a hidden part of the grand line. Anyone who finds the place gets blown away due to the element of surprise. However the 3rd division never expected the marines to sail by knowing that they were there.
The marines were outnumbered 10 to 1. Vic didn't care. He knew what he was doing. The third division had nothing but ships that were good for getting away. Fighting a naval battle like this was the last thing they wanted.

Keep pressure on the three ships port side, we almost have them! Vic ordered his men. He was keeping an eye on all of the ships with a telescope. He knew exactly what each and every one was doing.

There's 2 ships coming from our rear! Don't mind them, they're sailing to their deaths! Vic shouted. He got to the rear of his ship as fast as he could. The two ships were about a football field away. Vic decided to attack. He held his hands out and shouted, Sting every last one my bees! His bees flew forward and swarmed the two ships. There were so many the two ships couldn't even be seen through the bees. Vic stopped the attack. All of the fodder were dead. Vic then rushed back to the deck of his ship,What's the progress on those three ships!

"Sir we're keeping steady pressure on them. They're helpless. It's only a matter of time before they sink, sir!" A fodder marine reported.

Good, keep it up! He noticed 5 ships sailing in formation, heading straight to Vic's ship.

*Boom!*

Something exploded on the three ships Vic had ordered to take pressure on. The explosion not only sank the ship it started on, but took the others down with it.

Perfect, Vic mumbled to himself, Sail full speed to the five ships heading to us. Fire on them with everything we have! Vic ordered. He intended for this to be the final charge. When the ships got close enough Vic did his final decisive move, Keep firing on those ships no matter what!

Vic jumped off of his ship and used bees to propel himself just far enough to land on the enemy ship. He then created his bee sword and mowed down all of the fodder on the ship he landed on.

Benny! Quit hiding you coward! Vic shouted. He noticed a group of pirates taking aim at him with rifles. He wasn't about to have that. He took care of them withing an instant, Benny! I'm going to crush you you sneaky bastard! Come out and face the fact!

A cannonball that was fired from Vic's own ship flew straight at Vic. He dodged in in time. Benny saw this as a chance to strike. He ran out and stabbed Vic in the back with his sword. Vic was still standing.

"Heh. Not as tough as you thought you were, eh?" Benny remarked.

Vic formed his bee sword and stabbed Benny in the stomach. Benny fell, I've had worse splinters. How did a piece of garbage like you end up leading anything? Benny coughed up blood. He was still alive but in shock. The rest of the pirates surrendered.

Vic jumped back on to his own ship, Tie up these pieces of trash! If anyone needs me I'll be doing paperwork in my chambers, Vic went to his chambers. He didn't bother having anyone cover the stab wound. It would close sooner or later.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 30, 2011)

*Mist Island...*

In the midst of the Cipher Pirates battle with the incoming pirates something shot from above and crashed in the center of a group of pirates. The bodies of pirate after pirate flew out of the storm of dust, each sporting a more and more gruesome cut. 

The dust finally clears and Raeyr stands in the center, Tenmatou resting against his shoulder, "Come on! I haven't had a real fight in weeks! I'm way too rusty!" he tightens his grip and then leaps into the fray.

* "Tenoyubi Ken!"*

Piercing stab after piercing stab ripped through the fodder as he progressed through the group. They slowly staggered back before running and making a full retreat, "Get the hell back here!" he shouts, waving his blade.

He then stares at the weapon, "This is all your fault..." the blade scoffs, "My fault? Yes, my apologizes for forgetting to implement a pair of testicles on my brand of fodder. I'll do my best next time."

"No dumbass, it's your fault I haven't been able to go all out lately, not like there's been anyone worth it..." he says in an annoyed tone, "Just a bit longer...You'll find it more than worth the wait..."

"It better be," he turns towards his captain who seems to have encountered some knife wielding man in the bunch. He sheaths Tenmatou and heads over to the group.


----------



## Cooli (May 30, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Mikaela was sitting by herself in the lush green, grassy area, only a few houndred feet away from a secluded cove. Drawings and other sheets of paper with words on where lying all around her, stones on top of them to keep them from blowing away. She was in her own world by now, a fantastic world where angel-like people flew around, dragons and faries, dwarfs and elfs, anything you can think of. She was currently working on making a new kind of creature. A fox creature, with bright white fur, three tails and a muzzle that curved just perfectly. A beauty to behold. She got the idea from her new friend, Silver Dove.
> 
> "Mikaela! Mikaela! Where are you?" Someone was shouting for her. Standing up, she waved to her two new friends. "Here! Over here Thrush and Dove!" she yelled back, smiling bright at them.
> 
> "Dove, look at the fox I made!" she said, showing her a scetch of the fox. "I am going to call it Dove Kistune. Isn't it beautyful? Just like you Dove!" She smiled towards Dove, blushing a bit as she said it. She then turned to Thrush, but looked down, blushing heavily as their eyes meet.



Dove grabbed the drawing and was in chibi form admiring it, hearts floating all around her. When Thrush and Mikaela's gazes met, he also turned away and blushed. _"Dammit! What should I do? What should I say? I can't believe I thought I could be alone with her in a situation like this . . . well not completely alone, but still_ as the silence was starting to become a bit awkward, Dove came over and hugged Mikaela, still brimming with happiness at the drawing made for her. Thank you, I'm glad you like it Mikaela smiled and hugged her tightly back. With the awkwardness broken, Thrush walked over to the other drawings that were spread out across the ground. Did you just make these? They're amazing. The detail put into each is just astounding? Th...Thank you. she said blushing. Dove, who was hanging off Mikaela, then pointed to the bag that Thrush was carrying. Oh, that's right, I almost forgot about this. Thrush removed the bag from around his neck and placed it on the ground Forgot about what? Well since I noticed that you liked to draw and write a lot, I picked up a few things for you the other day he then unzipped the bag and revealed a bunch of things, such as a brand new sketch pad, many different colors and types of paints, pencils, chalks, inks, etc. In a sense, you could say he went a bit overboard. I made sure they were the best, as it takes the best to draw the best he said as he puffed out his chest and pointed his thumb at himself.


_At Shongul's Noon Performance_

YEEAAAHHH!!!!! MORE!!! MORE!!! Raven was right in the middle of a crowd of children, along with a few others, cheering with the children for Shongul to perform more tricks and entertaining acts. "He mister," one of the kids looked up and pulled on Raven's shirt, "why do you like clowns so much? Clowns are for kids." Are you kidding me? Clowns are EPIC!!! gleaming stars replaced his eyes to express his amount of excitement. Now come on, let's cheer him on! "Yeah!" all the kids gathered around Raven, and they all cheered Shongul on.


_Back at the bar . . . Getting to know each other._

AAHH! Another!!! Snipe yelled as she slammed her glass on the table. Apparently Archey had challenged Snipe and Parrot to a drinking contest, the loser had to finish out all the chores Archey had been assigned and pay for the drinks. While Parrot declined, Snipe accepted. Where does she put it all? Archey was mystified at the rate Snipe was knocking down glasses, one after the other.  Seems you've lost this one. This can't be, she was the first one to pass out out of everyone. That's because she drunk the most out of everyone too.

Hic. Hey...what are you...ugh, guys talking about? for someone who could drink a lot, she really couldn't hold her liquor. Well I have to confess, this little contest was supposed to help you two open up a bit so I could get to know you guys, but it seems that backfired he laughed. Get to know us? All you had to do was ask? Just ask? Well with the way you guys were treating me, it seemed as though I'd never have the chance to. Don't take it too hard, this is just your punishment for eating all our food and sneaking on our ship. Parrot's bird then fluttered it's wings and and pecked underneath its wing

HA! HA! HA! That's one fatass bird! she laughed. She then slung one arm around Archey's neck. Hey, you think I'm pretty, don't cha? she asked in a slurred manner Wh-What? Don't lie! I saw you starring at my tits! she yelled with a somewhat angry tone. This caused a couple of people in the bar to turn around and look over in their direction. Archey quickly jumped up and covered her mouth at the sudden accusation Nothing to see here folks. She's just extremely drunk. A sweatdrop rolled down the side of his face as he tried to laugh it off. Snipe then collapsed on the table holding her face, which was as flush as ever. So beautiful. The most beautiful in the world she laughed a bit before fully falling asleep, the expression of joy still apparent.

Seems she'll be out for a while, which just leaves you and me. So tell me, what's the story behind you and the rest of the crew?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 30, 2011)

*Aquapolis...*
Hawkins rode atop Ollie, holding on for dear life as the giant ostrich bolted down the hallway at break neck speed, knocking away any guard that dared to get in their way. They soon reached a fork in the hallway. "Go left Ollie!" 

The bird warbled happily in response. *"KWEH!" * Before suddenly going right. "I said left you bird brain, LEFT!"  They went barreling into a thick crowd of guards. Ollie tried to break to a halt but slid right into them. Hawkins went flying uncontrollably into two of the guards. "Thanks for breaking my fall guys!" Hawkins declared as he scrambled back to his feet, followed closely by the guards. 

"KILL HIM!" 

The guards leveled their weapons at Hawkins and closed in. Hawkins slowly backed away, holding his hands up in a non threatening manner. "Hey, I don't want to fight you guys so just back off."  They didn't seem to be taking no for an answer however. As the guards attacked, Hawkins whistled towards Ollie. *"KWEH!"* The giant ostrich leaped into the air and morphed into a long bullwhip. Hawkins caught the whip and spun around in one fluid motion. 

*"Whiplash!" *

The guards tumbled backwards as Hawkins swept their feet out from under them. "I told you," Hawkins said with a sigh. Suddenly a hail of arrows came flying at Hawkins. He had just enough to time to snap the whip around and knock the arrows away. One got through however, barely missing his eight ear by an inch. "*Too* close for comfort!" 

He narrowed his eyes at the fishman archer who stood at the end of the hall, holding an elaborate bow. Hawkins could tell that he was a Ray type fishman, but wasn't sure which species. "Can we just talk it out? You know, fishman a mano..." Hawkins asked. The fishman responded by firing another volley of fast moving arrows. 

*Ohara...*
Professor Thorn retired to his office, in the heart of the great library. His mind and mood were elsewhere at the moment, troubled by the condition of his old friend Mistah Wick. He had never seen the man in such a frail state. Thorn himself, while still hearty and hale, was no spring chicken either. He worried if the next generation was strong enough to persevere in this dangerous new world, to continue to expand the boundaries of knowledge. He could sense the winds of change in his bones, and for some reason felt very troubled, though he couldn't pinpoint exactly why.

Thorn frowned as he saw Professor Jonas Selkirk standing by the door to his office. The young scholar twirled around a jade cane with his right hand, flashing that arrogant smile of his. Jonas was a genius, and had an ego to match his intellect. The bastard son of a world noble, he had always walked around with a chip on his shoulder, as if bitter at the world for being denied the wealth and privilege he felt was his by birthright. For all his brilliance Jonas was a spiteful little man, putting his own pursuits above all others.  

"Good day Professor Thorn," Jonas said. 

Thorn nodded his head curtly. "Jonas." 

"And how is our great leader Mistah Wick doing? Is the old chap still talking to the window drapes?" 

Jonas held a not so secret grudge against Mistah Wick, after he had denied Jonas the chairmanship of the ancient studies department, namely the study of the void century. "Mistah Wick is doing just fine," Thorn replied with a forced smile. Thorn made to open his door and end their conversation, but Jonas ever so gently grabbed his arm, still smiling. Thorn was suddenly reminded of the parable of the smiling snake.  

"Consider what is best for the future of Ohara, Professor Thorn. We both know the old man's best days are behind him."  

Thorn locked eyes with Jonas. He saw nothing but jealousy and bitterness behind a smiling facade. "Good day Jonas," Thorn said gruffly, before slamming the door in his face. 

As Thorn entered his office he stared at a small portrait on a bookshelf. In it he was standing beside a flame haired young woman. The woman grinned eagerly as she flashed her newly minted certification, acknowledging her as a full fledged scholar of Ohara. Placed next to the portrait was a tiny round mirror, engraved with an elaborate gold border. Thorn sat at his desk and began to compose a letter.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2011)

Noburu stood by the door, his ear pressed to the wood so he could hear the professor's mad ravings. A sweat drop appeared above his head. These were the ravings of a man who was slowly losing his grip on reality. Noburu looked down and sighed. This would be over by tonight though. Now he knew for certain since he had bumped into that scholar, George. _Telling me to meet him for a drink... How polite of him... I guess._ Noburu thought. Of course he knew what this really meant, that's why it would end tonight. Still, Noburu was an actual doctor and while doing his job, he couldn't let his patient die because of shoddy work. Now being killed was an entirely different story. *"Mistah Wick!" *Noburu shouted, so that the old man could hear him.

*"You need your medicine...!" *Noburu shouted. *"I don't want to heah youh lies, damn doctah!" *Noburu shook his head. He was going to have do this the hard way. He rose a hand and says, *"I'm going to count to three, and then I'm coming in once I reach three!"* Noburu shouted back. *"TY IT, BASTAHD!"* Noburu says,* "One... Two... Three!"* Noburu exclaimed, and as soon as he said three, Noburu slammed his body against the door. He had to remind himself that he was just a doctor and not a superhuman like he really was. He was extremely careful, ramming his body up against the wood, slowly. Finally, on the third attempt he slammed into the door and knocked it across the room. When Wick sees Noburu sees the doctor, he screams, *"The devil has come foh me~!" *

The scholars started looking in the room to see what was going on. They see, a broken door, knocked off it's hinges. They also see Wick and Noburu fighting as the doctor was on top of the old man, *"Take your medicine~" *Noburu said through gritted teeth. *"No, liah!" *Wick yelled back. We see that in Noburu's hand, he has three huge syringes which are all pointed at Wick's face, *"I wanted to make this easy, but I guess it'll hurt!"* Noburu yelled, pushing with more fierce and poking Wick with the needles. *"NOOOOOOOO!!!"* Wick screamed and it was heard across the entire library.

Minutes later, we see that Noburu standing there, wiping dirt off his nice white jacket.* "I apologize... for that being so difficult." *Now drool was coming off Wick's face from where he had injected him with a type of sedative. *"Now I can actually give him his pills..." *The scholars were pretty much used to this and started to go their own ways, if nothing happened. Meanwhile, Noburu pops a few pills into Wick's mouth and then says, *"Finished... He'll be waking up soon... Best to make a quick escape!"* Noburu stated, sneaking out of the door and leaving a dazed Wick simply staring at nothing. On his face was a look of horror. 

Perhaps he could see the future?


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Battle with the City!​*











Just when it seemed as if all was done for, Brolly had jumped in to save the crew from the doom of having a building crush them all. Duke had no idea where he came from, but Duke was very thankful for his premier chef right now. He would've been a goner. Duke grinned, "Brolly!" He shouted. Even though the rather large, rotund man had fallen safely on jelly, the Warriors Three rushed over to grab him and then place him behind a rock for safety. Duke noded towards them, "I owe you one, Brolly!" He exclaimed.

Duke then looked at the giant MonstroCity that towered over the crew. Inside was Viktor, the man who had enslaved all of those people and made them work in that damn factory of his. Even after they had destroyed it, it seemed as if Viktor wouldn't stop until he destroyed the crew. Even if he had to use the city as his armor. Duke knew of all the lives that were in the city, they were trapped their by Viktor's powers. As the future ruler of the world, he couldn't just let his potiental subjects just die, like that. Brolly had saved the people in that building, but it was up to Duke and the crew to save the rest of them

He looked at the others. Rush seemed to be out of it after he pushed the city back, same thing with Brolly who unleashed his new technique to defend them. The Warriors Three were good for support, but they couldn't help them in this kind of situation. So, his eyes fall on his last three crew members, Shishi, Art, and Kaya. "Okay hate to say it-" He said, dodging another giant foot stomp by Viktor who was roaring monstrously. Power seemed to have went to his head. "But..." Duke turned his back on them and then looked at the giant city facing them, "We need a game plan!" 

Shishi nodded. "Roger, that captain..." Little did Kaya, Duke, or Art know that the machine was proccessing information and thinking up scenarios on how they could beat the giant city. "Drill." Was the only thing Shishi had to say, his robotic eyes flashing dangerously. Duke got what he was saying. He then looks at Kaya, "I'm going to need you to fly us up there, Kaya... I've seen where Viktor is and he's in the center of the city. Will need to knock him out of that to end this. Think you can get us that, high?" 

Kaya looked down at her feet for a few seconds, "Of course, Duke-sama!" She answered. Duke flashed a toothy grin back at the angel, "Great... Art, do your painting shit!" The quiet, strange man nodded. He already had his tools out, ready to paint the entire city. "Keep the city from crushing everybody down here, got it?" Art nodded. He then turned towards Kaya. "let's go!"

The angel nodded and she puts her arms around Shishi and Duke. They wrap their arms around her and Kaya looked up, her eyes scaling the entire city. It was a long way up, but Kaya had flew that high before. She had Shishi and Duke holding on to her too, however, that only made her will stronger. She wouldn't fail with her friends below. No, she'd soar higher then ever for the crew! She lifts off the ground and starts to ascend, while Art was starting to look like a dot. The man was using his paintings to defend the crew... Duke grinned, "He's good for something!" Duke shouted over the winds. Kaya didn't say anything, she was focused on going higher.

Her face was a look of determination and she had never been in this mindset before... Finally, they were at the center and indeed, from far away, they could see Viktor in some kind of cockpit. When he saw the three pirates, he growled and swung his fists, "Die, you insects!" The huge arm of the MonstroCity came at them, but Kaya pushed up against the air and flapped her wings. They flew over the fist and then Duke yells, "Now!" Kaya nodded. She dropped Shishi and Duke from her embrace and the machine and emperor fell.

It was all up to Shishi now.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *World Pirates...*
> 
> Rush grits his teeth as he sees the "MonstroCity" take form and go to attack the crew. They were sitting ducks in the face of this monster. As it raised its foot and crashed it down on the bewildered crew Rush quickly began to move, "Get out of the way!" with a swift group of pushes and kicks he knocks all of the crew members out of range for the foot as it thrusts down.
> 
> ...



As Atlas rambled off to Joffrey, Maze had sat down and crossed his legs. During mid-battle, he had just stopped fighting like this. He was examining Atlas, though. He did it to everyone, truly. He analyzed them, search for potiental flaws and strengths. You could learn a lot about people, just by looking. He stroked his chin, "What an interesting man... He seems to believe that my pet, Joffrey is in control of things. He's also oblivious to my existence it seems... At the same time, he's a great friend to these monsters. I've never seen somebody quite like this before..." Maze muttered. He had to admit that he was stumped, he couldn't really figure out this guy's case, neither could many understand his. Maybe they were alike in that regard. "Oh, I almost forgot about Jofrrey." 

He sticks his two fingers in his mouth and blows. The dog becomes a boomerang again and flies over to Maze, who caught it with one hand. He then layed it down on the ground in front of him. Atlas stopped pounding monsters and looked at Maze, "W... what happened to Dogarang!" He asked, confused by this strange man. Maze chuckled, "Joffrey is my pet... If he's joining anyway, I have too." He told Drake, now standing up. "As for your friends... I'd like it if you could save my friend, Paul as well." He said, pointing to a large, knocked out monster. 



Gaja said:


> *"East Blue" - Spring Break Island
> 
> "Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya​*
> - *Flashback* -
> ...



Brandy now greatly wished that she hadn't attacked Kamogawa. "I'm sorry! I'm sorry!" She pleaded as she was being dragged across the sand. Of course, being dragged by the shirt was better then the ear. Pattaya seemed to be happy though about it. Or maybe he was just use to his mentor's torture. Kamogawa didn't listen to her pleas at all though. "Be quiet, you need to get stronger, anyway!" The marine yelled back and Brandy sadly, stuck her lip in. Oh how this day had went wrong. She finds out that her father was dying and that her brother would be taking over Verona. She sighed and then looked at Pattaya, "Who is this crazy old man anyway?" She asked, not caring if Kamogawa heard her either. It seemed as if he was really crazy too...


----------



## Palpatine (May 31, 2011)

*Aquapolis Palace...*

Ten sat in the chair opposite to Macormic. So far, the fishman didn't seem to be bothered by her, and wasn't at all acting threatening toward her. In fact, he was downright plite and friendly so far. "Are you sure you don't want any pie or danishes?" Macormic asked seeming genuinely concerned. "I don't actually need to eat." Ten responded coldly.

"Oh? That's a shame. The food's just amazing here." Macormic grabbed a plate of cookies and started shoveling them into his mouth. "Are you allied with that Haruma character?" Macormic swallowed, and cleared his throat. "Yes, I am. Are you going to kill me?" 

"I have no reason to harm you at all. I am only looking for my fellow crewmates at the moment. To be quite honest, I feel this sudden invasion of the palace is an incredibly stupid idea." Ten said as she looked down at the table. "Hm. That's really something. You know what I think? I think it's pretty funny. Hilarious in fact. The fact that this idiotic crew believes that they can just come in and beat my captain and the king of the city...it's just laughable." Macormic giggled as he picked up an apple from the table. Ten narrowed her eyes slightly at the fishman. "Well, I wouldn't go that far. Nonetheless, I still see a personal use for this crew for now. So it would be best if they survived this place." 

"Ah, good thinking, sweet pea." Macormic got up from his chair and approached Ten holding the apple. As he walked up to Ten, he handed her the apple. "Take this. The apples here are pretty special. They're like no others in the world. I figure maybe you could give it to your captain or something." Ten examined the apple closely. It just seemed to be an average fruit like any on the surface. Before she knew it, her body had been slashed through and then slid back into the wall, shattering through the glass. 

"Hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe. Just kidding. It's pretty sweet though." Macormic picked up the apple from the ground and took a bite. "Hehehehe, what a stupid human. Ya always gotta keep your eyes on your opponent, no matter how nice they seem."

"So I guess we will have a problem after all." Macormic turned around, hearing a voice come from the large hole left in the wall. Ten waled slowly back into the room. "What?! But that was a direct hit to the stomach. You should be bleeding out right now..." Macormic said with a bit of disbelief in his voice. 

"No. When I said I didn't need to eat, I meant it quite literally. I don't need food. Ever. Because I'm not a human. And that wasn't a direct hit. I can still react to anything within my field of vision, albeit not spot on." Ten was holding her side, which was dripping oil. 

"What the hell are you then..."


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2011)

*~Meteor T. Dracocious on Mist Island*

Gunfire and yells erupted out of nowhere

_"Holy fucking shit!"_ Meteor ducked just to miss a bullet which whizzed no more than a few centimetres above his head, _"Jesus christ, what's going on here?!"_

*"OVER HERE, THERE'S A STRAGGLER HERE! KILL HIM"*

Random burly men just came out, guns ablazing as they caught site of Meteor.

Meteor sat on a log and lit up a cigarette, waiting for them to come, no more than 3 of them had formed some sort of semi-circle in front of him.

_"Wanna drink?"_ Meteor pulled out a Rum bottle only to find it empty, he groaned,_ "Why is the Rum... always gone?"_ He hung his head in shame.

One of the men grabbed him by the chuff and landed a massive punch to Meteor's face.

Meteor staggered back, his lip had split. He could taste blood but the punch wasn't that strong, thank God.

_"Is that any way to treat a guest on this Island? My ship gets wrecked, My lighter is drenched and for the love of all that is good... my Rum bottle is empty,"_ Meteor shook off some of the remaining sand from his trousers and picked up Fenrir, his battle-axe, _"Three on one isn't fair guys."_

The men leered and one of them gave a particularly evil-toothy smile.

Meteor returned the smile,_ "You'd need atleast 7 more guys for this to be a fair fight."_

The men all blinked stupidly as Meteor swung the great axe as if it was made of feathers, cleaving all of the men in half.

As quickly as he had done it, he quickly grabbed the nearest giant leaf and covered himself with it, _"I hate this part..."_

Blood showered everywhere, spattering everything within a metre radius, Meteor had severed a few pumping arteries.

Meteor walks by, whistling an ambiguous tune, Fenrir drenched in blood.

Upon the clearing he enters upon the city, the fight had been huge apparently, and still going!

Meteor looks around, his stomach grumbled, _"Fight first or eat first?"_ Meteor's stomach grumbled even louder, _"Oh for crying out loud..."_

*"Looks like we have another straggler boys!"* Some shift looking thieves walked out of some shadows, obviously and cowardly trying to reap some spoils from the ongoing battles sprouting everywhere.

Meteor sighed and raised his axe, he wasn't even looking at the thieves as he swung it down... rather, he was still trying to remember how to get back to his boat and seeing if there was still any chance to fix it.

He looked ahead and in the distance there were still more pirates battling it out.

Meteor took out his cigarette pack but then accidentally dropped it in a puddle, ruining all of the remaining cigarettes, _"FUCK! NOW I'M MAD"_


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2011)

*Rome @ Mist Island~*

_"Geez, can't a guy get a decent feed around here?"_ Rome scratched his head, this dorsal fin arched back in annoyance, _"I'm so hungry... I could eat a Sea King!"_

The small Inn was extremely empty albeit the one chef who looks so old that he may as well have disintigrated into dust.

*DING A LING A DING*

A man with a large blood stained battle axe walked in. His hair jet black and his eyes tempered and bloodshot.

_"YOUR FINEST RUM IN TWO BOTTLES AND THREE PACKETS OF OHARA DAVY JONES' FINE CUT PLEASE!"_ The man yelled across the room and took a seat, _"Do it before you die old man!"_

The man caught Rome's eye and grinned, _"A Fishman... here? Didn't think I'd see your kind here at all. How did you get here anyway?"_

Rome grinned back, _"I swam."_

The man laughed and Rome joined in, _"So do you actually have any idea what Island this is? All I know is that it's got loads of mist everywhere and its damn near impossible to see the horizon!"_ The man ruffled his hair, _"Oh, where are my manners... my name's Meteor. Meteor T. Dracocious."_

Rome extended his hand and shook the other man's hand, _"I'm Romeo Orcuza, call me Rome-"_ Rome slumped back into his chair as the old bartender dawdled out with two tankards of rum and set it before the two guys, _"... you don't care that I'm a Fishman... do you?"_

Meteor drained his tankard in one gulp and burped loud and true, _"ANOTHER BARMAN!"_ He looked at Rome and shrugged, _"Doesn't matter who you are to me. Fishman, Sea King, Monster, Pirate, Marine... all the same really, we're all mainly made up of water, meat and blood."_

Rome grinned, he was beginning to like him, _"So what are you doing here?"_

_"Shipwrecked."_

_"Ooh, tough luck, your ship must be in pieces."_

_"Yep, I made it so."_

_"What?"_

_"I got pissed off and destroyed what little chance I had of saving it... with my axe."_

Rome's guttural Fishman laugh reverbrated through the ceiling and after a moment, Meteor joined in as well.

_"You really are a strange... strange man."_ Rome sipped slowly on his tankard as the old man refilled Meteor's tankard and gave Meteor his cigarettes. Meteor made quite a show of opening up one of the packs and using his flint lighter to light his cigarette, but as soon as it was, greyish-blue plumes hung around his head like little clouds. Meteor offered one to Rome, but Rome politely denied.

_"So... what's your business here anyway?"_ Meteor leaned closer, _"Where is 'here' by the way?"_

Rome pulled out a small dagger, _"We're currently on Mist Island, and we are-"_ he began outlining a small island on the wooden table and slapped the tip of the dagger somewhere in the middle, _"-here."_

_"Huh... so what's your business here anyway?"_

Rome grinned, _"I got into a bit of heat and I guess I needed a place to cool off. This place seemed as good as any!"_

Meteor smiled and got up. He drained his second tankard of rum again in one gulp... a red tinge was beginning to form in his cheeks, _"I like you, my good man. Now, like any good gentleman... I am going to go seek a fight."_

Meteor stumbled to the door of the tavern, not even bothering to pay the old bartender... he paused before leaving through the front door, _"Would you like to join me?"_

Rome grinned, _this man might be amusing to hang around with, "Why not? It looks like you need someone with a good sense of direction anyway."_


----------



## Noitora (May 31, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knight ~ Jaya Island, Mock Down*

*Braska Hextor*​
So there it was. He had joined the Revolutionaries, met up with the commanders and even been recruited the Most Wanted man in the world. It seemed he was not completely unknown after all, and when it was known he had exchanged words with the Leader Fluck and joined the Revolutionaries he was bound to be even better known. His name spreading over the whispers of those who did not know better. He did not want this. He was not some crook that people should fear; he was even unable to lie due to his oath and his own moral standards. Even though he strived along the path others may have seen as wrong, villainous, and destructive – it was all necessary for his dream of revenge. His mind was hell bent on it, swirling around the chance to meet the man who caused the monstrous change in his wife. Who forced him to end her own life with her own blade. Of course he made no excuses for himself; he was also on his own list to deal with after killing this Vice Admiral. 

Braska strode back into Mock Town with a long black cloak hung at his back while still wearing his light weight but sturdy armor. His claymore was swung over his back covered by the dark cloak, and his helmet was attached to his belt. His short light brown hair seemed somewhat messy after his counter in the jungle, as if after getting permission he had quickly made it back to the town to find a way off the island. After joining the Revolutionaries he had something to achieve before completing handing his life over, even though he was fully prepared to serve constantly until his fingers were icy cold from death. Once again striding down the centre of the road in his attire got the attention of pirates littered about the town, drinking and gambling, fighting and cheering. A town of scoundrels was the best name for Mock Town. As he made his way to the local pub to secure a transport off the Island his mind drifted back to Flucks words about the Vice Admiral.

*~An hour ago~​*
_“From what we know he is investigating the next Island on after this one. There has been some fighting between marines and pirates; his ship was noted heading in that direction. Unsure of the purpose though.” Braska nodded sombrely as he listened, a hand stroked his bearded chin. The chance to strike had come sooner than he had anticipated. Was he even ready to take on a Vice Admiral? None the less he had to seize the chance by the throat.
*“Sir. I humbly request you give me leave to finally bring this to an end…”* He said bowing lower to one knee. Fluck gave him a look that questioned his strength to be able to actually do it, but also knowledge that a man would not stop no matter what was put in his way. The Knight could of sworn he heard a small sigh before he spoke.
“Alright… you have my leave, Hextor.” After that Braska was quick to pack his things and head straight to Mock Town. Little did he know that the Revolutionaries knew he was not ready for such a task and were not about to leave him to die so easily. However first they would allow him to taste the power he was up against. Once he had seen the battle before him he would know how high his blade would need to reach. _

*~Present time~​*
“And then I blew him to bits, ZEHAHAAHA!” A pirate roared out in laughter while he slapped his leg. Men around him bearing his flag joined in on the laughter, throwing drinks around and slamming their hands against tables. The air was filled with the stench of alcohol and mens sweat, a stinking place, a pirates place. As the pirates laughed uncontrollably the pub doors were pushed open by the Knight of the Revolutionaries. His stern gaze ran over those present, some giving him dirty looks while others did their best to not even acknowledge him. Braskas’ attention focused on the rowdy bunch at the bar whom were making jokes of the people they had killed. Focused ahead steps echoed through the bar as the metal feet made their way towards them. The pirates looked over with unimpressed expressions, curious to the weirdo who was giving them all a glare. As Braska reached the counter he scanned the contents, before settling his gaze on the leader.
*“Do you have a ship?” *He asked in his deep and stern tone. The pirate Captain snorted and relaxed back onto the counter.
“Course I have a blood ship.” He retorted. The knight nodded.
*“And a Log pose?”* The Captain sneered and pushed himself from his beat, towering over the armoured warrior. He pulled the log pose from his pocket and spun it on his finger.
“Askin’ alotta questions. Wantin’ to join me or something, weirdo?” Braska shook his head sternly, unfazed by the stature of the man before him.
*“I shall be needing your ship and your log pose. Please hand them over.” *Laughter bellowed through out the pub as the pirates almost fell over in amusement. The Captain slammed his hand repeatedly on the table as ne brandished his jolly Rodger. 
“Hand it over!? Are you mad!? I’m Captain Devy Riot, 20,000,000 bounty, slaughterer of South Blue! You think some bucket and bolts can tell me what to do!” The Captain dashed for his sword, though a sudden event rocked the nerve of the entire pub. The laughter stopped suddenly, as if anyone choked on their own tongue. A loud crashed sounded as Devy Riot slammed into the wall on the other side of the bar and slumped into a heap. Braska pulled back his fist, his expression as stern and as hard as ever.
*“I do not have time for games… my revenge relies on time.”* The Knight lowered down and picked up the log pose before turning on his heel and striding out of the bar. The pirates jolly Rodger would allow him to locate the ship at the dock.

The Revolutionary Knight headed out to seek down the man who turned his life upside town, Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon on the marines, one of the Strongest swordsmen in the world. He would stop at nothing to settle the score and avenge the sweet smile of his lost love. 

*Arc ~ The Joining End​*
*Arc ~ Earth and Sky Begin​*


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Dove grabbed the drawing and was in chibi form admiring it, hearts floating all around her. When Thrush and Mikaela's gazes met, he also turned away and blushed. _"Dammit! What should I do? What should I say? I can't believe I thought I could be alone with her in a situation like this . . . well not completely alone, but still_ as the silence was starting to become a bit awkward, Dove came over and hugged Mikaela, still brimming with happiness at the drawing made for her. Thank you, I'm glad you like it Mikaela smiled and hugged her tightly back. With the awkwardness broken, Thrush walked over to the other drawings that were spread out across the ground. Did you just make these? They're amazing. The detail put into each is just astounding? Th...Thank you. she said blushing. Dove, who was hanging off Mikaela, then pointed to the bag that Thrush was carrying. Oh, that's right, I almost forgot about this. Thrush removed the bag from around his neck and placed it on the ground Forgot about what? Well since I noticed that you liked to draw and write a lot, I picked up a few things for you the other day he then unzipped the bag and revealed a bunch of things, such as a brand new sketch pad, many different colors and types of paints, pencils, chalks, inks, etc. In a sense, you could say he went a bit overboard. I made sure they were the best, as it takes the best to draw the best he said as he puffed out his chest and pointed his thumb at himself.




"Thank you, even though I kind of already have at least 10 of every item at home." she laughed, smiling warmly at Thrush. He hesitantly moved closer to Thrush, wanting to give him a hug, but the closer she got, the more she froze up. _"Just give him a freaking hug, your entire body is begging for it! Just do it! Seriously, don't be a drag, just be a queen!"_ a voice in her head said. She closed her eyes and went for it. 

It was an awkward hug, but buth Trush and Mikaela too embarrassed to notice how awkward it was. The embrace had sent their mind into high-gear. Dove was still in chibi form, looking at the drawing. 

A sudden gust of wind send many of the papers flying. Thrush noticed this, and broke the hug, running towards the papers flying away. Mikaela's first reaction was that he didn't like the hug, but when she turned to look, she started running towards the flying paper as well. "My work!"

Meanwhile, Dove was still looking at the drawing.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates~ Battle with the City!​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Art was already finished with the city when the captain and the robot landed. The first thing he did was to move a huge ammount of dirt from the ground upwards alongside the MonstroCity's legs. It took four tries before he mananged to stop the city in its track completely.

However, he had to keep doing it in order to keep it in check, so he was locked for now.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Mist Island...*
> 
> In the midst of the Cipher Pirates battle with the incoming pirates something shot from above and crashed in the center of a group of pirates. The bodies of pirate after pirate flew out of the storm of dust, each sporting a more and more gruesome cut.
> 
> ...



Orland walks towards the captain of the cipher pirates, holding onto his blody shoulder. His skin was quite pale, and his walk was slow. "Hey, don't think you can just.." he started, before toppeling over and passing out in front of him.


----------



## Cooli (May 31, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Thank you, even though I kind of already have at least 10 of every item at home." she laughed, smiling warmly at Thrush. He hesitantly moved closer to Thrush, wanting to give him a hug, but the closer she got, the more she froze up. _"Just give him a freaking hug, your entire body is begging for it! Just do it! Seriously, don't be a drag, just be a queen!"_ a voice in her head said. She closed her eyes and went for it.F
> 
> It was an awkward hug, but buth Trush and Mikaela too embarrassed to notice how awkward it was. The embrace had sent their mind into high-gear. Dove was still in chibi form, looking at the drawing.F
> 
> ...



Thrush was crushed when he heard that she already had the things he bought for her, so much so that he turned to stone and cracked a bit. _"Kill me now!!!"_ he thought to himself. When Mikaela hugged him, his stone shell shattered away, and he came back to his senses. However, not really knowing what to do, the hug became awkward as he slowly wrapped his arms around her.

When he looked up and noticed her papers flying away, he broke the hug and started chasing after them. Crap!! Thrush quickly started chasing after the drawings, jumping around, grabbing what he could. Though even with all his efforts, there were a few he couldn't reach. Dove! Get the rest! Dove snapped out of her trance, and quickly used her new skill, although still very imperfect, to get the rest of the drawings. Because they had to grab them and hold on tightly, the drawings were a bit wrinkled now I'm sorry he said as he handed her the drawings If only I had noticed sooner he said as he banged his head repeatedly against the nearby tree. Dove also felt a bit bad as she was curled up in a sitting fetal position, sobbing.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Thrush was crushed when he heard that she already had the things he bought for her, so much so that he turned to stone and cracked a bit. _"Kill me now!!!"_ he thought to himself. When Mikaela hugged him, his stone shell shattered away, and he came back to his senses. However, not really knowing what to do, the hug became awkward as he slowly wrapped his arms around her.
> 
> When he looked up and noticed her papers flying away, he broke the hug and started chasing after them. Crap!! Thrush quickly started chasing after the drawings, jumping around, grabbing what he could. Though even with all his efforts, there were a few he couldn't reach. Dove! Get the rest! Dove snapped out of her trance, and quickly used her new skill, although still very imperfect, to get the rest of the drawings. Because they had to grab them and hold on tightly, the drawings were a bit wrinkled now I'm sorry he said as he handed her the drawings If only I had noticed sooner he said as he banged his head repeatedly against the nearby tree. Dove also felt a bit bad as she was curled up in a sitting fetal position, sobbing.



"Aah, don't be sad!" she said, looking at Thrush and Dove, while flapping her hands up and down in chibi form. "I don't mind them being a bit wrinkled, really!" Her cheeks where bright red again, but deep down, she was happy. A lot more happy then she have been in a while.

"Thank you Thrush. And you Dove" she said calmly, smiling warmly at the two. "I wish you would never leave." she added, looking down.


----------



## Cooli (May 31, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Aah, don't be sad!" she said, looking at Thrush and Dove, while flapping her hands up and down in chibi form. "I don't mind them being a bit wrinkled, really!" Her cheeks where bright red again, but deep down, she was happy. A lot more happy then she have been in a while.
> 
> "Thank you Thrush. And you Dove" she said calmly, smiling warmly at the two. "I wish you would never leave." she added, looking down.



Both Thrush and Dove looked up at her, and with their spirits renewed, they sprang up and each wrapped an arm around hers. Well then, since everything is alright, what do you say we go see what the rest of are friends are up to? he said as he laughed loudly W-Wait! You mean other people? But I... her words were falling on deaf ears as she was being dragged away by both Thrush and Dove. March! Thrush and Dove were swinging their legs out widely as they dragged Mikaela along But I'm not ready!! she yelled as they continued to drag her.


_Elsewhere . . ._

Shongul's afternoon performance had ended, but that didn't stop Raven's fun. He played with the children from earlier, wrestling around and playing various games ROAR! I'm gonna eat you! Raven was dressed up in an ogre costume, chasing the kids around. "Ahh! He's going to get us!!" the children laughed. "Oh no, he got Danny!" Nom Nom Nom "Argghh!!" Raven was pretending to bite open Danny's stomach, and Danny was pretending to die. "We must avenge Danny!" the other kids banned together and all dog-piled and beat up on Raven.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Both Thrush and Dove looked up at her, and with their spirits renewed, they sprang up and each wrapped an arm around hers. Well then, since everything is alright, what do you say we go see what the rest of are friends are up to? he said as he laughed loudly W-Wait! You mean other people? But I... her words were falling on deaf ears as she was being dragged away by both Thrush and Dove. March! Thrush and Dove were swinging their legs out widely as they dragged Mikaela along But I'm not ready!! she yelled as they continued to drag her.
> 
> 
> _Elsewhere . . ._
> ...



At the bar, Mikaela, Thrush and Dove had just entered, Mikaela hiding behind Dove, appearing as a small chibi kitten with the tail between her legs. Snipe was the first to see her. "Naaaw! Ain't she a cutie! *hic*" she blurted out, trying to take hold of Mikaela's cheek. "Eeep!" She darted over to Thrush. "She is scaaaryyy." she groaned.

Parrot and Archey then walked over to where they where standing. 

"Who is the hottie?" Archey said loudly, winking at Mikaela. Mikaela blushed by this, hiding even more behind Thrush. "Don't scare her guys." Parrot said, pulling Archey and Snipe away from her. "Don't worry, a friend of Dove is a friend of ours." he said, getting a "HEY!" from Thrush.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens zipped around Batyr's tree trunk like legs, using her soru to keep him off balance. The mutated elephant man trumpeted with rage, unable to draw a bead on her. He unleashed a rapid fire salvo of bullets from his wrist mounted gatling gun, totally emptying his ammo in one fell swoop. Clemens leaped into a mirror and disappeared. She emerged into the mirror dimension, huffing and puffing from the extended use of soru. Clemens shook her legs around, trying to loosen them up. She was making progress with her rokushiki training, which she began under the brutal tutelage of Zane Garrick, but still had a very long way to go indeed. 

Clemens could see Batyr through one of her mirrors, going into rampage mode. She watched with wide eyes as the enraged elephant man easily ripped a huge tree out of the ground and tossed it into the air like a missile. "How the hell do I put this big lug down?" she thought to herself. Clemens didn't want to kill him. It wasn't his fault that he had been experimented upon by some wacko. As Clemens caught a second wind, she scanned the environment through the mirror windows in the dimension. She noticed a tall hill close by, atop which sat a giant boulder. Clemens smirked. "It might just work..."
 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Batyr continued his rampage through the forest, searching for the tiny red headed woman. She had to be around somewhere. His primal instincts took over, submerging the peaceful man he once was, urging him to continue wrecking everything in sight until he found her.

"Hey fatass!"  

Batyr spun around. His eyes narrowed as he spotted the red head, standing with her arms crossed and a smirk on her face. He'd wipe that smirk off that face soon enough. Batyr pounded the ground, preparing to charge at her. Clemens pointed upwards. "Look up!"  Batyr craned his massive neck upwards as a giant boulder hurtled out of a mirror floating high over his head. The boulder struck the top of his head with bone rattling force, then split in half and shattered into countless tiny chunks. Batyr stumbled about like a drunken sailor, his mind clouded by a high pitched buzzing sound. He turned his attention back to Clemens and made to charge at her. Two lumbering steps later he collapsed onto his side, impacting the ground like a mighty red wood tree. 

Clemens sighed with relief. She was about to go and find Drake and the others, but was caught by surprise when a giant sea gull landed in front of her, wearing black shades and a blue newsboy cap. Clemens stared at the gull with a raised eyebrow. "Can I help you?"   The messenger gull reached within the folds of its wings and produced a black and white photo of Clemens. It looked at the photo and then at Clemens, back at the photo, and back at Clemens again. After a few seconds the bird nodded confidently and tossed her a sealed letter. Clemens was shocked to see that the letter had the official seal of Ohara on it. She was about to open it, but then the gull stuck out its right wing and squawked at her. 

"Oh you want a tip huh?" 

Clemens tossed the bird a few beli. As the messenger gull flew away, Clemens tore open the letter and began to read.


----------



## Noitora (May 31, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Marine HQ*

*Hornet Havoc*​
“Confident words… for trash.” Reynald took one step forward towards the Bro Captain, who was quick to raise both his arms defensively. Yet after a flicker of what seemed to be light the Commander was already standing behind him with his fist pulled back preparing to strike his spine in a fatal and crippling strike. Hornet body flipped through the air, now he had some space he could truly use his famous fighting style, which almost appeared like he was break dancing. Reynald frowned as the pirate twisted so quickly it almost appeared as if his body was a tornado in itself, and his fist past right by. Not wishing to let the chance pass him up the Captain continued to rotating wonder, kicks and punches flying out of the whirlpool of his form pressuring against the advance of the Commander. Reynald was actually forced to keep moving backwards as he blocked, deflected and avoided the series of attacks. It had seemed like he underestimated the pirates’ hand to hand combat ability being a superior martial artist himself. It took than this to defeat him, however.
“Can’t keep up, eh!?” Hornet chuckled. Just then his spinning movements came to a halt. Reynald stood sternly, his feet dug into the ground with one hand wrapped tightly around Hornets knuckle.
“Don’t get cocky, brat!” He snarled as he thrust his other fist forward and impacted with the Bro Captains’ stomach. Hornet gasped out loudly, blood flying from his mouth as he went flying across the courtyard once again. The pirate lay on the ground with his hands gripping his stomach tightly, sweat trickled down his skin, pain searing through his body. Reynald slowly advanced, his shadow growing, darkness looming. He was a monster. 

_*~Many years ago~*​_
_“Come on Billy!” A young voiced yelled out playfully. Hornet, young and child like wearing his long scarf that he dragged along the ground as he moved and his famous goggles stood at the end of a peer. A young boy, who seemingly did not look all that similar, sprinted after him while panting. Both were young, the early days of Hornet Havoc and Billy D. Woodpecker. The dark skinned boy thrust his fingers towards the advancing Billy.
“We need to train up more!” He said enthusiastically. Billy finally reached his older brother at the end of the peer and fell onto his behind.
“Brother… I want ice cream!” Billy pouted and crossed his arms. The young Hornet fell down beside his brother and slapped his hand onto the top of his head while passing him a huge and cheerful grin~
“Ice cream eh? Sure we’ll get round to it. We gotta get big and strong so we can sail out to the sea, and not get stuck on this stinky island. One day bro, you and me are gonna be the most famous pirates on the sea. Gonna be a blast!” He clenched his fist and gave him a dramatic thrust forward. Billy gasped with excitement and gazed up to his older brother.
“We’ll have all the ice cream in the wooo~orld?!” He asked with a sparkle in his eyes. The future Captain smirked and leapt to his feet.
“All the ice cream will be ours!” Billy leapt up after and copied Hornets pose. They yelled out in union.

“We are ice cream Nakama!”
_
*~Present day~ *










​
The Commander wrenched back his muscular arm, the sheer pressure feeling like he was pulling back the world as he prepared his final punch. He gritted his teeth angrily; this fool of a pirate had caused way too much trouble on his island for his liking. It was a good effort but this was as far as he would allow it to go. Suddenly from Hornets body arms of pure black Pitch exploded forth and wrapped around Reynalds clenched wrist and became to climb up his body. 
“Shit!” He growled as he grit his teeth and leapt back several paces from the wounded pirate. His dark gaze flashed over the liquid that clung to his right arm. As much as he pulled he could not pull it off, nor did it drip of, it clung to him with a weight he had not expected, he felt like his arm was holding up a house by itself. 
“I ain’t comin’ off.” Hornet said calmly as he pushed himself to hiss feet. Reynald narrowed his vision upon the pirate as his anger began to increase. The Captain pushed himself almost to full height as he locked his own eyes on his enemy, Pitch spreading over the ground from his arms.
“My Pitch is the strongest, toughest liquid in the world. It sticks to anything, heavier than rock, harder than steel, more bendy than rubber. Once its’ on you it ain’t coming off unless I say so.” The Commander growled as he released his grip on his right arm, he could do just as fine with his left.
“You made me think…” Hornet said calmly. Reynald held a battle stance as he listened. “…Nakama are all that really matter… I have my dreams and my ambitions, but I don’t care if they’re crushed… as long as I’m with my Bros. And if you kill me here, I won’t get to see the best Bro of all in the New World, where we promised to reach. That’s why, The Bro Pirates will surpass you and your marines today.” Hornet pent up his voice, leant back his body and yelled out loudly for his Bros to hear.
*“WE ARE THE BRO PIRATES AND WE DON’T STAND FOR NONE OF THIS SHIT!”* After he finished his battle cry a giant wave of black Pitch exploded from his back and created a massive wave behind him, a huge wall of pure darkness.
“…Startin’ with you.” He finished on an arrogant note, the Pitch wrapping around both his arms.

Reynald glared darkly, his eyes so fuelled by anger and hate, so driven by his own power and disgust for the man before him he was only able to growl out one phrase, as his anger completely overtook him.
“Try it.”


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Out at sea-

"Nnngh... Stupid.... zzzzz....." Rex tossed and turned in his bed, he was quite comfortable, though he was still a bit pissed off from earlier. Out on deck though, above the twitching and scratching captain, Alex watched the ocean. There seemed to be a strange fog covering it this morning. He could barely see twenty feet ahead of the ship, how was he expected to sail a ship in this kind of condition. 

THUNK! "What the hell was that?" Alex quickly looked around, it sounded like the ship hit something... "Ah crap, no no no no!" Alex quickly rushes over to the side, wondering where the hell the rest of the crew was in this kind of situation!  "Wait." Alex gazes into the depths, there was a chest floating beside the ship. Though, it seemed far to large for a treasure chest, it had to have been ten feet long... "Better go get it." He sighed, tying a rope to the railing and his waist, then swan diving into the water. 

Alex began work tying the rope around the chest. After he was done, he climbed the rope back up to the ship. Pulling himself over the railing, he began to tug on the rope, dragging the massive chest up with it. "Damn this thing is heavy..." Alex grunts as he tugs on the rope... this thing, it had to weigh 500 lbs... Eventually, the first mate gets the chest onto the ship and gives it a good look over.

The chest is indeed, ten feet long and only five feet high. It was rather simplistic, but shaped just like a treasure chest. The only metal on it was the lock, but Alex didn't have a key... so the lock was truly pointless... "Swords make such great multi-tools." Lifting the blade up high, Alex prepares to cut the chest open. His blade falls downward "WAIT!" A voice shouts, Alex quickly stops his blade and stares at the chest in confusion. 

"What... did... it speak?" "Yes... I mean... no..." The voice from the chest calls once more. "Hey? Who's in there?" "No one... no one at all... please carry on.... ignore the voice...." "Now i have to know." Alex raises the blade up once more and cuts the right side off the chest. "Alright, Come out!" He shouts, blade held in preparation for an enemy attack.

"No one in here but us gold coins... Yup... just gold... that's all..." "Good, i love gold." "I mean... Dresses.... frilly dresses.... pink... with flowers..." Alex let out a sigh. "Come out now or I'll cut up the rest of the chest. "Oh look! You saved me... i was trapped in there!" the voice calls out. "Yeah.. sure..." Alex rubbed his forehead, a bit tired of this voice now. 

But, what happened when he saw the man behind the voice shocked him. The creature inside crawled out like he had demanded... "Hello." The creature smiled. "A TURTLE!? Why is there a turtle... You are big." Alex coughs. "My name is Genbu... I come from an island... i don't know where... Why am i here?" 

"...... This is going to be a long day." Alex gave the turtle one last look over, he was six feet long and six feet high...... that's a big turtle.


----------



## Gaja (May 31, 2011)

*"Grand Line" - Rumboar Island

World Pirates - Shishi*​
Shishi was looking at Rush stop the big foot, which gave the rabbit more rep points in his data file. The android remained as calm as you could be, literally he wasn't even bugged by the fact that they were getting attacked. Why? Probably some of his circuits were screwed and he just stood there and scratched his metal balls while Duke was gonna give one of his famous speeches. The machine expected a plan, since a situation like this probably called for one, but he ended up sweat dropping in to the sandy beach as their captain said to just free ball it.

For some reason the android just moved along with the crew and watched as Brolly defended the crew using his new attack. And the chef would pass out after punching Viktor, Shishi's eyes flashed white after he heard their beloved captain say that they needed a game plan. "Roger that, Captain."

His entire processor went in to overdrive as a single word came out to suggest a strategy. "Drill." That was Shishi creating a strategy to deal with this specific opponent. From there on Kaya, the navigator of the crew picked Shishi and Duke up and took over the role of airplane bombardier. Shishi's drill did a couple rotations as the machine like the assassin that he was awaited his chance to strike. Anticipating the drop of the "_DS-Bomb_" , which stood for Duke/Shishi Bomb, Shishi gave the plan to Duke.

"Captain, hold on to my body once we are released." Kaya did a magnificent job in avoiding the strikes from Viktor and getting Shishi and Duke in the optimal position. Releasing her grip around the two the two pirates fell from the sky towards their target.

|Time to drill a hole in this city-meatbag!" If Shishi had a mouth he would have a smile pasted on. This was the sensation that he was created for. To hit a target using a sniper rifle from another island, that was sensation for him. But dropping from the sky in order to infiltrate enemy territory since that apparently that was it's weak point. As the duo descended from the sky and towards Viktor Shishi's drill came to life and spined like crazy as Shishi's lock-on function locked on it's target. Viktor saw them and wanted to attempt a strike, but his mobility was extremely limited in this particular situation.

"S-111, sniping the target with... *GIGA DRILL BREEEEAKER*!!!!"​
It was as if the android threw a punch towards Viktor, with his left drill arm. His drill had all the emotions and hearts of his fellow crew members in it. And with tremendous force if pierced the first wall of the outer city and Duke would soon drop in to say hi. As a final push, the android for the very first time, raised his voice and yelled out to Duke. "CAPTAIN! TAKE HIM OUT!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"East Blue"
> 
> Woodpecker Pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker​*
> The Woodpecker pirates, a rookie crew that was now sailing the waters of the East Blue on their first real ship. The "_Mary Catherine_", an outstanding caravel class ship, which seemed tailor made for Billy and his new friends. Aboard the ship were Jackal, his first mate with a beard, and six Jessie Roseo's. All of them were in fact "sisters" with their own distinct personalities. A little side note was that Jessie had the Clone clone fruit, and could therefor create clones of herself, but she didn't view her clones as mere tools, and neither did Jackal. Billy on the other hand didn't really get the mechanics of her fruit, and thought of the crew's new shipwright as a "_Hotel_" woman with the ability to store people inside of her, so he was pretty bummed out when Jessie told him that he couldn't be stored like that. Of course he immediatelly blamed the crows for condemning him. Shaking his fist dramatically towards the sky the little Woodpecker wanted to be like the other Roseo sisters and go where they went too.
> ...



Jessie laughed at the comical sight of Billy intent on catching a giant sea monster with a tiny fishing net. "I've got something that might work a bit better," she said with a chuckle. Jessie strode towards the wheelhouse and flicked a switch the underside of the steering wheel. A wooden pedestal rose out of the wheelhouse, containing a small control pad. Jessie pressed a round green button on the control pad. 

The bow of the ship began to rumble open. A silver cannon extended out of the prow, loaded with a humongous tri-pronged grappling hook. "Say hello to the Roseo Grapple Cannon Mark I. For all your monster catching needs,"  Jessie said proudly. 

The cannon was one of several useful tools which Jessie and the girls had built into the ship, besides the boxing grill and custom grill of course. 

*Mariejois...*
Froko headed towards the docks of the holy city, escorted closely by a phalanx of Marines lead by Rear Admiral Kimiko. "Well that was a fun meeting huh?" he remarked, his voice oozing with sarcasm. Kimiko stared back at him with a look of disdain. Froko continued smiling at her, a cigar clenched between his pearly whites. What an uppity little bitch, he thought himself. She definitely needed to get laid or something. Froko boarded his vessel, a giant luxury galleon, built with all the modern amenities that a man of Froko's status deserved. His personal den den mushi rang. Froko rolled his eyes. His lackeys knew better then to bother him when he was on meetings. 

"This better be good."

*"Boss we've got a situation..."* a voice on the other line said. 

"Well don't keep me in the dark then you mook!" 
*
"Sully just got busted over on Syren Island. Some pirate crew took him out. He's in jail and everything."*

Froko cursed under his breath. Sully was one of his low level lackeys. He had been paying off the fat bastard to keep the shipbuilding industry down on Syren Island, partly to screw over that proud bastard Joseph Roseo. "What's the name of these pirates who did it?" 

*"The Woodpecker Pirates."* 

"I'll remember it." 

Froko never forgot the names of the people who had screwed him over. He had a long list in fact, going back all the way to when he was eight and some punk tried to steal his lunch money. 

"Oh and kill Sully."


----------



## Gaja (May 31, 2011)

*"West Blue" Ohara - Sin's bar

George*​
Getting dragged across the table Sin had made it very clear that manners were mandatory in this joint. Some of the patrons looked and cheered for Sin to defend his code, but nothing really happened since George got a beer and everyone returned to their seats, continuing their drinks and conversations. Now nobody really paid any attention to what was going on. "Thank you Mr. Sin."

Taking a small sip of the beverage the scholar put on a fake smile and looked at the "bartender". His hand reached in to his pocket as the bartender shinned up a glass in front of him. Sin was an interesting fellow, and quite the promising fighter, but on this island he was the best bartender. As long as you were specific about what you wanted, he would make it for you. But he wasn't one for rudeness, he took that very personally and often made it known that being loud, disrespectful and/or violent didn't stop him from defending his territory. 

"Well thank you for the drink, good sir." Putting some money on the bar George stood up and turned around. When Sin looked at it he could see that there was an envelope under the money bills. No doubt would the bartender pull it away from any prying eyes and read it instantly. And in it said that tonight, at 9pm, at Sin's bar, a meeting would be held. And that Sin Albarock had to invite Zaika and Merci to it. Walking out of the bar with a smile on his face, the scholar waved at the young man. "I'll cya soon..."

Leaving the small establishment George made his way to the docks, just one more stop to go. He was walking at an average pace, looking at the boats that had docked with Ohara. He was already informed about all the latest developments, and therefore certain plans were set up. Like Shongul's final show, for example. Taking a seat at the edge of the docks, like he always did George had a serious look on his face as he awaited the arrival of a special man...


----------



## Travis Touchdown (May 31, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> As Atlas rambled off to Joffrey, Maze had sat down and crossed his legs. During mid-battle, he had just stopped fighting like this. He was examining Atlas, though. He did it to everyone, truly. He analyzed them, search for potiental flaws and strengths. You could learn a lot about people, just by looking. He stroked his chin, "What an interesting man... He seems to believe that my pet, Joffrey is in control of things. He's also oblivious to my existence it seems... At the same time, he's a great friend to these monsters. I've never seen somebody quite like this before..." Maze muttered. He had to admit that he was stumped, he couldn't really figure out this guy's case, neither could many understand his. Maybe they were alike in that regard. "Oh, I almost forgot about Jofrrey."
> 
> He sticks his two fingers in his mouth and blows. The dog becomes a boomerang again and flies over to Maze, who caught it with one hand. He then layed it down on the ground in front of him. Atlas stopped pounding monsters and looked at Maze, "W... what happened to Dogarang!" He asked, confused by this strange man. Maze chuckled, "Joffrey is my pet... If he's joining anyway, I have too." He told Drake, now standing up. "As for your friends... I'd like it if you could save my friend, Paul as well." He said, pointing to a large, knocked out monster.



Drake turned to face Maze and slowly approached him, he had sort of forgotten that he was there, but then he did remember that he was the guy with the boomerang that he originally complimented, "Well there's no way that I can pass up an opportunity to get Dogarang...So what can you do?"

"I'm an inventor," he replies casually. Drake's eyes light up at this news, "A inventor!" he leaps up, raising his arms and smacking down two incoming monsters as he does so.

"You could make all kind of cool stuff for our ship! Like! Like!"  he excitement halts though as he fails to think of a device for him to make, "Whatever, you're the inventor you'll figure it out!" he then turns towards "Paul."

"These are actually all really nice monster-people, of course I'm going to help him along with the others," he punches his open palm, "And as awesome as they are as monsters I'm gona' get that bastard to turn them back to normal..."

He turns towards Maze and then grabs him by the strap around his chest, "And as the newest member of the pack you're gona' help me!" his feet light up with a yellow aura and the two shoot off into the air just before a pair of monsters can reach them.

The pirate and his new inventor land right at the hole that he made when he few out of the building, "Oi! Doctor! I don't know what you did to my friends but turn them back!"

Hikibune sighs, "Guess there's no point in letting them run rampant any longer," he hits a switch on his wrist and suddenly all of the townsmonsters return to their normal state of mind, "Now that that's done, how about you take a step in my nice little pod. It's suuuuper comfortable!"

Drake shakes his head, "How about your new friend?" Drake shakes his head again, "...How about his boomerang?"

"DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!" he leaps forward, charging his fist with red aura before slamming it into Hikibune's face, sending the scientist crashing into the wall, "You're gona' turn all of those people back to normal! Got it!"

Hikibune chuckles as he rubs his swollen cheek, "Fool! I couldn't do that if I wanted to! Now accept your fate and get into the pod!" he fires his laser gun again but with a wave of his arm Drake throws up a shield of blue aura to block it.

Drake grits his teeth, "So this guy doesn't know how to turn them to normal...Maybe if I beat the crap out of him it'll charge his brain!"

Meanwhile Hikibune went through his communicator, "Batyr, did you get a human yet? No response...Rappa Pappa! Haggert! but he hears nothing but a gun shot before the lines goes dead, "Shita! Frankie! ...Spot? Gah!" he rips off the device from his ear and slams it into the ground, "Useless! All of them! But what should I expect from failed prototypes. But this time, oh this time I've got the real thing! I just need someone to use it on!" he looks at his gun and then up at Drake, "This isn't going to work..." he drops the weapon and slowly struts towards the pod, "MY MASTERPIECE WILL BE REALIZED! I'LL SHOW YOU! I'LL SHOW YOU ALL!"

He leaps into the pod and shuts the door, a green gas begins to pour into it from the liquid filled tubes attached, "The ultimate super soldier...It will be realized, even if I need to become it myself..." 

Drake and Maze watch as the door opens, gases leaking from the door way, and Hikibune stumbling out, "Is this it...? Did it work?" but he appears to be exactly the same, "No...No no no!" in his rage his skin begins to turn blue, his muscles expand with his color change, his clothes ripping until he eventually takes on 

Drake turns to Maze, "So do you have an invention that'll take care of that?"


----------



## Noitora (May 31, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis Palace*

*Sandrei*​
The two Fishman roared out as they charged towards each other, both huge and muscular beasts? blood lusted with rage. They collided with a giant impact, the feeling of a shockwave sundering through the hall from King Enaksi? insanely powerful battle style. Sandrei caught the Kings? fist in one hand while his own fist was caught in the other hand. The two glared at each other while both their attacks were firmly gripped. In a burst of recklessness the Shark Fishman slammed his head forwards and collided directly between Enkais? eyes, causing him to stumble backwards with a splitter of blood streaming from his forehead. In retaliation he raised his knee between him and slammed it into Sandreis? stomach. The shark grunted in pain but held his stance, the wind being knocked out of him. A magnificent roar echoed from his lungs as he wrapped he used their grapple to his advantage and rotated upon his legs.
*?Fishman Karate: Fuka Soru!?* Once his arms wrapped around the muscular king he leapt up into the air and began to spin rapidly. Enkai growled and clenched down his teeth, a move like this was a killer. The pair spun and spun until finally they impacted with the Palace hall floor and broke it into pieces. Dust and rubble filled the area, pieces of stonework cracking and falling off the walls from the sheer power. 

After a few moments of silence, apart from the fight taking place on the other side of the hall with Rose and Humora, Sandrei clambered out of the role he made. He could not see his prey due to all the rubble, though an attack like that was an instant kill move he had perfected. His attention shifted over to Rose as he showed her true power against the beast Humora. She truly was worthy of being a Captain, though it was his place as her friend to help her.
*?Ro-*?Like a flash a huge metal blade swung down from his back and sliced it open. Blood exploded from his wound as Sandrei fell forwards and onto all fours. Behind him the dust settled, and King Enkai stood panting with blood trickling down his broad form. His eyes glared down at the shark below him as he gave his massive golden halberd a twirl.
?The Blade of Aquapolis. Never dulls nor can it be blocked. To think I had to actually bring this out for a pirate. Unforgivable.? Looked back over his shoulder with blood trickling out of his lips. What a sneaky attack. The pain circled through his body, though he would not let it stop him, he could not die here. He watched as Enkai raised the huge blade into the air again, the weapon was twice the size of the Fishman to wielded it. The King continued his arrogant speech as if he had already won this bout. 
?A weapon of the Gods. Not a soul can match up to the power I have when I hold this blade in my grasp, I can cleave the heavens in two. Yes? I have ten times stronger than I was before; no fluky Fishman Karate moves will wound me anymore.? With a massive thrust he swung the blade down towards the kneeling Fishman. Sandrei watched as he went over his options. There was only one choice. Steam started to flow from his skin just before the blade smashed into the ground.

 The destruction caused was even greater than that of the Karate throw. King Enkai stood sternly with his blade into the ground, his brow low and eyes wide. He was neither fool nor green to battle and he knew the feeling of slicing his blade through a body. The enemy was gone from his sights in an instant. He jolted his eyes to the side as he saw the Shark in a half kneeling position, his legs spread and one hand pressed into the ground with his knuckle. Blood still ran down from his back as he panted heavily, though his body seemed hotter with stream flowing from his skin. The King growled as he lifted his massive halberd onto his shoulder.
?What is that??? He asked curiously, never seeing anything quite like it. Sandrei answered as best he could as he panted, due to the wound and his ability.
*?Fishman Karate: Heaven breaker? I?ll explain it to you. Due to my strength water empowers me? the more water I use up in my body the stronger I am. You could say now I?m soaking up all the water so quickly that my skin is releasing evaporation. A Gods blade huh? lets see if you can cleave the heavens, before I break it to pieces. I?m a hundred times stronger than I was before!? *He retorted to Enkais? previous taunt about his blade. The King quickly stepped back for support as he went to swing his massive blade, yet within an instant Sandrei was slightly above him with his palm thrust forwards. Another huge impact sent the palace hall in shivers as rubble and stonework flew everywhere.


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (May 31, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> "Oh, wait for me!" Decapita flew out of the building, hurrying up to make sure Marisa or Valtameri didn't leave her behind.
> 
> Elsewhere, Rek ran frantically towards the hotel when he was sure no one was following him. He felt a great thrill at stealing back his tablet, but soon enough the adrenaline would stop fueling him and result in a total shutdown. But he was close to the hotel now, close enough to see his cousin float away from a half-ruined hotel and close enough to see someone running up the rooftops.
> 
> ...



*--West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City--*

As they barged into the Spire, Valtameri rolled safely out of the way of the lustrepedes that fell down from the wall above. Their numbers in this building were significantly larger than anywhere else, meaning that this was undoubtedly the hive. Making quick work of the bugs that were trailing behind Jun, Valtameri called out to his sister. "Marisa, stick close to Jun and help her carve the way to wherever the heck she's going. I'll gradually catch up while picking off these stragglers."

With but a nod of understanding, Marisa darted faster to catch up to the swift movement of the woman. 

Taking his eye off his sister, Valtameri looked back to the large horde lustrous insects that were gathering in front of him. Holding his swallow at the ready, he smirked as they all assaulted him at once. "This should be fun."


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 31, 2011)

*[Maruda Town]​*
The word was given. Frenzy?s distraction would hopefully end this little charade. But as ?One? followed ?Zero?s? lead it became painfully obvious that this tactic wouldn?t even be able to get the job done. Within a meter of being able to attack the Marine Lt. Jr. Class all but vanished as Dsurion?s circular blade just cut into nothing. The blade grinds and sparks as it digs into the cobble stone street. Dust and small rocks are kicked about as Dimir slides behind ?Zero? while the man took aim with one of his Devil Fruit Techniques. They needed to end this bastard and they needed to end him five minutes ago, who knew how many Marines were in this spit of a town and he had already killed the Barkeep not too long ago. Zereo?s eyes focused on the Marine while Dsurion?s mind ticked away at ninety miles per hour, * ?Zero, Zero no More Projectile.?* was the attack ordered. At distance the technique lacked substance as but a small portion of the man?s cloths vanished. But that was all that was needed to get the Marine in motion.

Dsurion?s eye beeped indicating that the man was using his rapid movement technique again. Still in mid slide he begins to kick his feet furiously as well. Three kicks met the requirement again and Dsurion blurs into movement again. As before it was painfully obvious that Dsurion?s tech lacked refinement but he just needed a small edge, not the world. Dsurion appeared just above the Marine and parallel to his body. Dsurions free hand was pulling free of his hip bag and five small gray orbs are pulled free and tossed. The Marine braces himself, fearing explosives form the man, drawing steel closer to his body. But as the orbs impact around him; black smoke wisps around the Marine clouding his sight.  ?Frenzy!? Dimir shouts, but there was no need the small terror knew what his master was thinking and was already on the offensive. Bounding between the buildings that surrounded the battlefield it fires in rapid succession three small razor sharp disc projectiles from its chest into the smoke targeting in on the Marine?s heat signature.

Closing the trap Dsurio himself lands just behind the cloud of smoke slamming his blade of Plundarr deep into the street. He only had enough fuel in the blade to incite one more Flame Pyre which he does,  ?Flame Pyre!? is shouted as an inferno spreads in a tower from Dsurion?s location. All that was left was too see if any of this worked.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town]​*
> 
> The word was given. Frenzy?s distraction would hopefully end this little charade. But as ?One? followed ?Zero?s? lead it became painfully obvious that this tactic wouldn?t even be able to get the job done. Within a meter of being able to attack the Marine Lt. Jr. Class all but vanished as Dsurion?s circular blade just cut into nothing. The blade grinds and sparks as it digs into the cobble stone street. Dust and small rocks are kicked about as Dimir slides behind ?Zero? while the man took aim with one of his Devil Fruit Techniques. They needed to end this bastard and they needed to end him five minutes ago, who knew how many Marines were in this spit of a town and he had already killed the Barkeep not too long ago. Zereo?s eyes focused on the Marine while Dsurion?s mind ticked away at ninety miles per hour, * ?Zero, Zero no More Projectile.?* was the attack ordered. At distance the technique lacked substance as but a small portion of the man?s cloths vanished. But that was all that was needed to get the Marine in motion.
> 
> ...



When the inferno calmed down, and the smoke had cleared, Kei was standing completly still. One's eye was working hard, looking at Kei's lifesigns. *"It's not over."* Zero said.* "And we need a plan if we want to-" *He was cut off as he watched One being pierced in the torso by the Lt. Jr's index finger. One quickly swung his sword, but Kei had already jumped back.

*"Zero Zero no More Projectile!" *Zero shouted, this time leaving a smaller, but deeper wound in Kei's shoulder. It was shallow, but bleeding. 
*"Smaller equals stronger.."* he said to himself, not even looking back to see if One was ok.

*"Don't be a third leg."* he said without looking at him. *"I will kill you if you can't even handle this scum."*

Zero pointed at Kei this time. *"Zero Zero no More Projectile!"* Kei had begun to move, so he only got hit in the shoulder, but this time it went halfway into the shoulder. *"Smaller.."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (May 31, 2011)

*[With Bryagh]​*​
?Bryagh? Where are you from?? the round man asks while jotting the name down. ?Actually, could you spell that for me, or do you care?? he speaks up again before Bryagh could answer the first Question. This man was trying his patience, but he needed to keep himself calm, he didn?t need to make a scene yet, he had to reacquire the Giant?s Arm first.  ?B-r-y-a-u-g-h.? Bryagh replies slowly as if speaking to a child. ?Not funny son, lock him up. You?ll be up for judgment in two days? time.? The round man says slamming the book he wrote in close. Bryagh just smiled as the younger Marine pushed him toward the back with the butt of his rifle. ?Get goin? you.? He says with a smack of his tongue. Bryagh glances over his shoulder and gave the man a hard stare, but he complies as he starts to move. A short while later they are standing before empty cells, Jeremy fumbled with the keys as he followed closely behind the captive.  ?May I have this cell?? Bryagh asks politely stopping in front of an empty cell just west of the Lt.?s Office. Jeremy paused; he never had a convict ask for a cell. ?Uh, sure. I guess that?ll be fine.? The young naive Marine replies as he stepped in front of Bryagh to open the cell. 

But the young man soon realized that what he did was a mistake, as the cell clicked unlocked he heard the chains that bound Bryagh snap. As he turns he felt the bronze dagger being pulled out of his belt. ?What?.? The young man is interrupted in mid-sentence as a fist met his face. The man?s cheek bone fractured on impact. The crack ran across the bridge of his nose and cracked the other cheek bone as well. If one ever felt a floating sensation, Jeremy was now. His feet lift from the ground as the attack tosses him into the cell he just opened. The far wall explodes as his body sails through it in gran fashion.  ?Praise Ommadon that you are not worth meeting him.? Bryagh spits as the Giant?s Arm falls in front of the hole, the impact setting it free. Walking forward Bryagh pulls a small scroll from a pants pocket. Unfurling it the name David Allen Smith becomes visible. David was a young man that had just recently joined this company of Marines. Bryagh didn?t know why he had the hit put on him, but he didn?t care. The client was paying good money to send this boy to meet his lord, and Bryagh never turned down good money. Crushing the scroll in hand Bryagh bends down and picks the Giant?s Arm up. He needed to find the barracks before the rest of the Marines came to see what the ruckus was about. Vanishing though the hole that was made at Jeremy?s expense; Bryagh makes his way to the Marine?s Barracks which were located just behind the HQ complex.

*[Maruda Town]​*
Dsurion gritted his teeth as he felt the bullet like finger pierce his flesh. That wasn?t something he was expecting. Especially after the set of attacks he and Frenzy had unleashed on this man.  Stepping back Dsurion swings his saw at the Lt. Jr. Class, but the man was already in motion himself as the spinning blade cuts just a bit of Kei?s hair from his head.  Dsurion largely ignored the threat that Zero spat his way. His eye beeped. The attack that Kei had used was analyzed and the parameters were feed to Dsurion. So that is how it works he thinks as he pulled his arm. Pulling down he clenches his fist causing the saw to disengage and retreat back into his arm. Rotating a section of arm it whirls to life and gears and mechanics unfold change and contort. Fingers slid in as the wrist expanded and changed becoming slender as the retracting fingers formed barrels. A hopper like section opened up in Dsurion?s shoulder as Frenzy landed next to his head. It moving teeth seemed to freeze in a grin as the cavity in its chest opened.  ?Dance, dance, DANCE!? the small robot screams as vents opened up on Dsurion?s arm. A moment later small steel shot started to pour form Frenzy?s chest. The hopper clanged as the ammunition filled the cavity of the now formed gun.

With a low hum the smaller fiver barrels spun on the larger barrel. Steam poured from the vents as a terrible sound erupts as flashes of light fire from Dsurions hand.  ?Watch yerself Cap?in? Dsurion shouts as darn near 30 rounds a second are fired at the Marine. The street rips and tears apart as the stream of shot comes toward Kei.  ?Incendiary rounds Frenzy!? Dsurion shouts. Frenzy cackles as oil mixes with the shots he is loading into Dsurions arm.


----------



## Eternity (May 31, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town]​*
> 
> Dsurion gritted his teeth as he felt the bullet like finger pierce his flesh. That wasn’t something he was expecting. Especially after the set of attacks he and Frenzy had unleashed on this man.  Stepping back Dsurion swings his saw at the Lt. Jr. Class, but the man was already in motion himself as the spinning blade cuts just a bit of Kei’s hair from his head.  Dsurion largely ignored the threat that Zero spat his way. His eye beeped. The attack that Kei had used was analyzed and the parameters were feed to Dsurion. So that is how it works he thinks as he pulled his arm. Pulling down he clenches his fist causing the saw to disengage and retreat back into his arm. Rotating a section of arm it whirls to life and gears and mechanics unfold change and contort. Fingers slid in as the wrist expanded and changed becoming slender as the retracting fingers formed barrels. A hopper like section opened up in Dsurion’s shoulder as Frenzy landed next to his head. It moving teeth seemed to freeze in a grin as the cavity in its chest opened.  “Dance, dance, DANCE!” the small robot screams as vents opened up on Dsurion’s arm. A moment later small steel shot started to pour form Frenzy’s chest. The hopper clanged as the ammunition filled the cavity of the now formed gun.
> 
> With a low hum the smaller fiver barrels spun on the larger barrel. Steam poured from the vents as a terrible sound erupts as flashes of light fire from Dsurions hand.  “Watch yerself Cap’in” Dsurion shouts as darn near 30 rounds a second are fired at the Marine. The street rips and tears apart as the stream of shot comes toward Kei.  “Incendiary rounds Frenzy!” Dsurion shouts. Frenzy cackles as oil mixes with the shots he is loading into Dsurions arm.




Kei was taken by surprise by the sudden shower of bullets heading his way. One shot hit him in the shoulder, scourching his skin as it exited on the other side. Another shot  removed his ear, burning away about one third of his hair.

_"Soru!"_ he yelled, fading out. One stopped his firing, trying to find the Lt. Jr.

*"Not bad. If you can upgrade ships and weapons for me as well, I might keep you around."* Zero said, trying to sound a bit less careless. *"When you see him, fire at will. I will do the same."*


----------



## Noitora (May 31, 2011)

*The Ohara Arc​*
*Shongul – CP9​*
So it was time. George had briefly passed the clown in the street as he entertained some children, a warm and comforting smile on his lips behind his painted mask. He spoke of removing his mask, which could only mean one thing; it was time for the monster to be let loose. The most George spoke and went on his face he felt a tingle run up his spine, the excitement was almost overwhelming. He was going to kill everyone, destroying everything, Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Kill. Yet he only wave happily towards the scholar as he went on his way before directing his attention back on the children. He placde a hand to his mouth in a playful manner.
*“Ohohohoh! Quite possibly. Everything will be revealed at my show at noon upon the stage! Don’t miss it, and tell all your friends about it! OO~ohohohoh!”* The children clapped happily and scampered off to tell their friends and parents. As they disappeared Shongul could feel the excitement building up inside him, the anticipation to finally go wild as he had wished to for this past year. However he was a complete professional, he was the best of CP9. The Strongest. There was no way he would so easily reveal his inner feelings. Instead he calmly continued about his day as he prepared for his noon performance. 

Only a short few hours later and children, their parents, passer bys and a loud teenager were standing excitedly at the base of the stage. A drum roll emitted from a curtain, then in a dramatic flourish Shongul leapt onto the stage, welcome by cheers of glee. He performed various party tricks, when some much more exciting ones, type rope talking upside now on his nose, juggling snakes trying to bite him, and actually nipping him a few times. At the end a table of pies of produced and Shongul allowed the children to start launching them at him as he attempted to dodge. He never did of course, every silly dodge he made he was smacked cleanly by one of the cream pies until he collapsed with a creamy heap. The children’s laughter and applause filled the town square; people loving every moment of the entertainment, even Shongul seemed to enjoy it. Slowly he pushed himself to his feet and outstretched his arms.
*“Thank you, Thank you! I have a special announcement to make!”* With a twirl he bounced through the air and onto a unicycle.
*“Tonight, the final and greatest show of mine, just for everyone on this Island, apart from those snubby Scholars…”* He said jokingly, putting a hand over his mouth slightly. Any scholars in the audience knew of Shonguls playfulness by now only chuckled and shook their heads. *“… I shall reveal my greatest act of all time, the funniest and greatest show the world has ever seen. As a thank you, it is completely free! Make sure everyone comes to the town hall tonight!”* Everyone threw up their hands and began clapping as they accepted the invitation. The clown leapt from the unicycle and kicked it into the air followed by a swing of his wrist to catch it. After a small bow he turned on his heel and glided off the stage.

The crowd dispersed in the distance as Shongul sat in his own private room he had permanently rented out. His eyes lingered out his window to the families below. Such love and friendship, truly peaceful here, it was outstanding. He had never seen such a connected and close community, becoming a part of it was more than challenging. Seeing all that love caused Shongul to place a hand over his face, a monstrous smirk growing over his entire lips as he began sniggering. He could not wait. He was so excited, so thrilled. To bring it all to pieces, to destroy everything, to kill everyone. It was so thrilling. Such love to be crushed under his heel. He knew he was a monster, and he absolutely loved every moment of it.


*Hatsu Busouoni - CP9​*

A well dressed man sat upon the dock as he tended to do from time to time. Though of course, all pretend, Hatsu was not much better. Draped completely in a huge red cloak that he always wore, along with dark trousers and boots he stomped along the dock carrying a huge plank of wood over his shoulder. He had been working on the docks for two years now, making note of everything and everyone who ever passed through. Each ship that came within eyesight of the Island was documented. Of course this information was always well hidden. Hatsu set down the huge plank of wood and strode over to the Scholar George; his fishing gear was always in place as he it always was. After parking himself down beside him the man he cast out his fishing rod.
“A good day for sailing wind, it seems… and new faces on the Island.” He said in a deep stoic voice. His huge red cloak always hid his entire body but two sockets for his arms to come out. Little did people know the surprise ending underneath the cloak.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2011)

*Maze Davros~ Atlas Pirates*​
Maze looked at the man who he had apparently just joined. He was a pirate, a captain by the looks of it. How could such an idiotic man even lead a crew? He guessed the same way that an insane guy like himself was a scientist. Meanwhile, he scoffed at the name of Dogarang, "It was cute for you to call him that the first time, but his name is Joffrey!" Maze told Atlas, waving his arms up and down so that Atlas could understand. Just so he grasped it, Maze's giant boomerang morphed into the form of a dalmation dog. The dog barked as a symbol of approval of the name Joffrey. "Good boy," Maze said, patting his dog on the top of his head. Joffrey's long lips seem to form into a smile at his owner's affection. He then transformed back into his normal form. "So I'll join you, but only as an inventor... I wish to study you!" Maze admitted.

However, before Maze could continue talking, Atlas suddenly grabbed him. Maze's eyes widen as a yellow aura forms around the man and he rockets through the air like a missile. "Self-propulsion?" Maze asked, rather amazed. "SELF-PROPULSION!" He shouted, as they continued to ascend. Maze knew that their was something different about this man, but know he had confirmation. Atlas was an abnormal being, just like him! He'd have to ask him how they were doing the whole flight thing, but he was enjoying it right now. However, As they flew, Maze holds his boomerang tightly in hand, making sure that he didn't drop while they were soaring through the air. He doubted that Joffrey would like that. He lookedd down below him and at Paul. Maze never really had any friends, well until now. The monster below seemed to understand him in a way. They both were not normal at all, but Paul had listened to his madness instead of shunning him. He looked up at the tower,"I'll save him~" The doctor exclaimed. 

Atlas and Maze land in the tower and immediatly start looking for the mad Hikibune. It didn't take long for the evil doctor stood there, grinning madly with his tongue hanging from his mouth. "How unproffesional," Maze muttered, looking at the clutter of the lab. Maze's lab, well before he blew it up, wasn't exactly dust free, but he did keep it in better shape then this man. It looked like nearly everything had been rushed as well, blood and guts on the wall, strange gases in the air. It was a scientists' nightmare! Maze then looked at Hikibune, "I'll ask nicely and as a fellow man of science and craziness, please free our friends from your control!" He told Hikibune. Hikibune seemed bewildered that anyone could consider his creation's friends, with a little 'persuasion' from Drake, Hikibune pressed a button on his wrist and although the two couldn't see it, the red light faded from the monster's eyes. They had been saved.

Meanwhile, Hikibune had started talking about hopping in some pod that he had built. Maze took one look at, "It's very shoddy and hazardous looking. I'm not sure if I'd like to step in something like that, Tugboat." Drake and Hikibune looked at Maze confused about the whole Tugboat thing, but they shrug. Drake then charged his fist with something else... red energy. Maze's eyes widened again as he observes it. "it seems... to increase the impact of physical attacks. What is up with this guy and these weird colors that he can create!" Maze exclaimed, he was somewhat stumped by his strange abilities. Now he had another reason to stick around and stay with this man. "I'll find out how he can do this stuff..."

Maze was merely an observer as Drake had a short skirmish with Tugboat. By the time Drake threw up a wall of strange blue energy, Maze was no longer suprised by these strange abilities. "This one seems to act as an energy field of sorts, protecting the guy in the center of it! Impressive..." Maze was already getting the gist of Drake's abilities down. He needed to understand his new 'friend' better if he was going to get to know him.

Suddenly, Hikibune snapped and hurled himself into the pod that he had tried to shove Maze, Atlas, and Joffrey in. Bad idea. Maze took a step forward, "Stop!" He shouted. He cared not for the man in the container's life, but more on the lab exploding with him and Drake in it. He wasn't quite done learning about Drake, so that'd be bad. And blowing up things was his gig anyway. However, he wasn't able to stop Tugboat from activating his little machine. "Hope for the best!" He yelled to Drake, who simply stared waiting for something to happen. Maze did the same, but he was ready to jump out the huge hole in the wall, soon as he saw a flame. Nothing happened. "How lame... He can't even create an explosion. What a failure of a scientist!" Maze noted.

Hikibune meanwhile had fallen on his knees, soon as he opened the door. As he realized that he failed. Or had he? Maze took a step back, as muscles start to pop out of the man's body, turning him into a hulking giant. Maze stroked his chin, staring at the beast, "I have to admit.... I wasn't expecting that. Where you?" He asked Drake, casually.

His new captain shook his head, no. "Thought so," Maze responded. "As for me possessing an invention in my arsenal that can put Tugboat down?" He asked. "No... But I'm sure I can improvise with what he's got in here!" He exclaimed, grabbing a few tools. "And until then..." Maze lifted his boomerang, "I can use Joffrey!" He shouted, throwing the boomerang at the huge and monstrous Tugboat. "Crescent Moon Toss!" He shouted, as the boomerang picked up speed, causing energy to gather around it's form and glow harmoniously. It looked like the shape of a moon undergoing the crescent phase, hence the name of the attack. Drake merely followed the giant boomerang with his eyes and smiled, "Awesome!" Once it reached Tugboat, he frowned though. The huge man grabbed his boomerang and tries to break it. Not possible, Maze thought, grinning smugly.

When Tugboat realized this, he simply tosses it to the side. "Now I'm with out my boomerang!" He said. "But I have a solution..." He put his finger in his mouth and blows. The animal inside the boomerang hears this and it shifts into the shape of a dalmation. The dog barked before transforming into a half-dog, half-boomerang combination and throwing itself towards Maze. Maze catches it like a football. "I'm guessing that his mind isn't intact judging from the way he responded to my boomerang... Not that that means much." Maze said.


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks- Out at sea-
> 
> "Nnngh... Stupid.... zzzzz....." Rex tossed and turned in his bed, he was quite comfortable, though he was still a bit pissed off from earlier. Out on deck though, above the twitching and scratching captain, Alex watched the ocean. There seemed to be a strange fog covering it this morning. He could barely see twenty feet ahead of the ship, how was he expected to sail a ship in this kind of condition.
> 
> ...




"OI! ALEX!" Rex had finally awoken, from his room below he had heard an incredibly annoying knocking sound... and he planned to ask Alex just what the hell that was, but as he burst open the door... he saw the massive turtle and all thoughts of anger vanished in an instant... "Turtle... Soup...." Rex's mouth began to salivate, a river of saliva pouring out of it. 

"You can't eat me!" Genbu shouts, slowly crawling away, though each step felt like an eternity to everyone who watched him. "FOOOD!!!!!!" Rex leaps through the air and lands atop the turtles shell, biting it like mad. "FOOOOOD!!!!!!" It had been days since the crew had eaten, the sight of a massive turtle was more then welcome.

"He seems hungry..." Genbu comments. "Yeah, we all are." Alex sighs and sits down on the cut off portion of the chest. "You see, we've kind of been at sea for a week without... well... anything." Genbu looks the too over... well, he looks Alex over, Rex was still busy trying to bite through his shell. "If you get him to stop biting me, I can take you too an island filled with food!" Rex's ears perk up much like a dogs, his head shoots up from it's place biting the shell and quickly moves towards the turtles head.

"Food? What kind of food? Meat? Is there meat? Cola?! IS THERE COLA YOU BASTARD TELL ME!!! TELL ME YOU CRUEL BASTARD!!!" Genbu slowly nods his head up and down... "LET US GO TO THIS ISLAND!!!! I NEED FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!"


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2011)

*Kent*



Chaos Theory said:


> Kent lands with a thunderous crash in front of Tobias as he cut down one last of the Pirates that worked for the Iron Mask Falgor. He cracked a smile as he was addressed by the man that changed his whole opinion on pirates and possibly the world. The blades are quickly sheathed as he turns to completely face Kent.  ?I was born here sir.? Tobias says offering a bow of respect to the man



"Eh? Really?" Kent asked, obviously confused by the news. "I guess every island can breed strong people then, even weak-ass places like this." He shrugged. "But no biggie. With all that talent, you must be itching to get out of here. You could make a name for yourself if you ever managed to connect with the big wide world." He stuck out a hand. "As it so happens, I've recently realized I'm going to need more crew mates in order to enslave win control of this island. What do you say?"

It was about that time Orland stumbled in, clutching his bloody shoulder. He tried to say something but promptly collapsed - Kent snickered. "Some people here, as you can see, don't know when they're in over their heads," he said to Tobias in a conversational manner. "Nereus! Fix the kid up!"

"Why?" Nereus said, strolling up and taking a look at Tobias. "He actively fought you in your attempt to take over the island. If he dies, there's one less person for you to fight."

"Don't worry Nereus, old buddy, old pal," Kent said, putting his arm around Nereus' shoulder. The doctor promptly shrugged it off. "I'm not about to take up altruism as a hobby again - once was bad enough if you know what I'm saying," he said, motioning towards the long, puckered scar that went across his torso and up his face. "But the kid seems to know something about that Naomi chick, and when I fight her again I'm going to need every advantage I can get."

"You do realize that at your current strength you couldn't beat her even if she was on her deathbed, right?" Nereus said, bending down and prodding Orland's wound. 

"Oh relax. If I start to lose, I'll just pull a random powerup out of my ass."

"You seem...rather confidant in your ability to do something like that," Nereus said. He pulled the bullet out of Orland's shoulder with a pair of tweezers and set to disinfecting the wound. 

Kent chuckled. "Nereus, I'm a PC in a world based around a Shonen Manga. It's practically mandatory that I do that at least once every few arcs."

"I'm deciding to ignore everything you're saying right now," Nereus said, wrapping Orland's wound in bandages. "Clear," he said, prodding Orland with his flashlight. The boy jerked violently as it delivered an electric shock to his system. "C'mon. Wake up. Clear."


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

He was rolling on his bed as he wasn?t able to sleep at all, his gut growling just like a wild beast, they barely had had some food for days or to be exact they haven?t even eaten in days and for someone like him the food was something very important...food was life itself, or at least those were his thoughts when he was starving. In one of his movements he fell from the bed making the little furniture in his room to shake as his body falling heavily to the floor made a loud sound"Ouch! what the hell?"he asked taking his head which was what hit the floor before but then some noises made him to go back to the reality for a bit, Rex?s shouts of joy saying something about a turtle and food just made the fruit user to stand up and run to see what was happening out there.

As soon as he went out he was able to see the enormous turtle what provoked him an instant reaction...the food he was dreaming with seconds ago was just in front of him, saliva coming out from his mouth just like how Rex was before, but the fact that suddenly the turtle spoke about an island filled with food was enough to call the attention of the brothers"FOOOD?! I want food! tell me where the hell is the food or I will fry ya for dinner!!!"the D. shouted out loud hurrying and facing the turtle with some kind of insane look in his eyes while his right hand was burning with a blue flame.


----------



## tgre (May 31, 2011)

*Rome and Meteor @ Mist Island~*

Fishman and Pirate walked through the desolate streets, shops and signboards destroyed beyond repair. A strew of bodies streamed along the side walls of the street as Meteor pushed aside groaning pirates with his axe. Rome didn't even take notice the bodies and ignored all the people around him, even though seeing so many people was a little disconcerting.

Meteor bit his lip, the lip was still split from the punch the fodder pirate gave but it had stopped bleeding. He didn't want it to get infected athough.

_"I probably should have my lip checked out by a doctor,"_ Meteor mumbled, he looked over at Rome who was taking liberal swigs of Rum from his pouch, _"No chance your talented ass dabbled in a bit of medicine?"_

Rome grinned, _"If only, I only know how to dish out pain, not cure it."_ He gave a shark-toothed grin and Meteor grinned back, _"I'm quite good at amputations though."_

_"Pass."_

Suddenly, the Fishman sniffed the air, _"Humans... really close as well, and they're still fighting strong!"_

Meteor gripped his axe tightly, _"Maybe they're looking for a fight,"_ he couldn't keep the eagerness out of his voice.

As they turned the corner they found a doctor hunched low over a kid with a bloody shoulder wound and two men sitting and chatting. One of them had just sheathed his daggers.



> "I'm deciding to ignore everything you're saying right now," Nereus said, wrapping Orland's wound in bandages. "Clear," he said, prodding Orland with his flashlight. The boy jerked violently as it delivered an electric shock to his system. "C'mon. Wake up. Clear."


 
Rome grinned, _"You said you needed a doctor right?"_

Meteor wasn't even listening, _"Oi Doc! Fuck him and take a look at my lip!"_ 

Rome jogged after him, shaking his head, _"This guy seriously has no tact..."_


----------



## InfIchi (May 31, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> He was rolling on his bed as he wasn?t able to sleep at all, his gut growling just like a wild beast, they barely had had some food for days or to be exact they haven?t even eaten in days and for someone like him the food was something very important...food was life itself, or at least those were his thoughts when he was starving. In one of his movements he fell from the bed making the little furniture in his room to shake as his body falling heavily to the floor made a loud sound"Ouch! what the hell?"he asked taking his head which was what hit the floor before but then some noises made him to go back to the reality for a bit, Rex?s shouts of joy saying something about a turtle and food just made the fruit user to stand up and run to see what was happening out there.
> 
> As soon as he went out he was able to see the enormous turtle what provoked him an instant reaction...the food he was dreaming with seconds ago was just in front of him, saliva coming out from his mouth just like how Rex was before, but the fact that suddenly the turtle spoke about an island filled with food was enough to call the attention of the brothers"FOOOD?! I want food! tell me where the hell is the food or I will fry ya for dinner!!!"the D. shouted out loud hurrying and facing the turtle with some kind of insane look in his eyes while his right hand was burning with a blue flame.




"NO!" Rex quickly slams Ral's head into the deck, but gripping his head, he pulls it back up as Rex crouches down to his level... "Shhh.... You can't kill him... He knows where the food is... After he takes us there THEN we eat him." The captain was truly a brilliant man, always thinking a hundred moves ahead... If you started at -200.

"Look, Just tell us which way to go and we'll get there." Genbu nods. "Ok... Just go that way." He turns himself slightly to the right, knowing exactly which way to go to hit the island... "So... we would have gotten there regardless...." 

"Alright, Kill him." Alex rubs his temples.* "FOOD!!!*" Rex and Ral jump forward. "IF YOU KILL ME THE ISLANDERS WILL SLAUGHTER YOU!" Genbu quickly shouts. Somehow, Rex and Ral stopped mid air. "D...damn it..." The two drop back to the deck and grumble. "If the villagers attack us, we can't get more food..." Rex grumbles.

"Let's just get to the island."


----------



## Bluebeard (May 31, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Battle with the City! The Conclusion!*​

 "CAPTAIN! TAKE HIM OUT!!!" 

Best spoken by an assassin. Duke was about ten thousand feet high in the air, flown up their by an angel. He was also fighting against a city. Sounded like some crazy fantasy? Duke was living it. Thanks to Shishi there was a gaping hole in the center of the city mecha and Viktor was visible. The man was clearly angry that he was open now and he growls, angrily. He tried to move the mecha's feet and stomp on Duke's crew below, but Art kept the city's feet in place. Viktor cursed, he then looked and glared at Duke, "Come at me then, boy!" He shouted, taunting the World Pirates' captain. Duke only glared, he was falling, falling. "Time to show them something new!" He announced. Duke flipped mid-air so that his body was horizontal. He then kicked his legs and shot forward, "Geppou!" Duke exclaimed. 

Not only did Viktor's eyes, covered by the orange dome that protected his face, widen as he saw this move, so did the rest of the crew. They had known that Duke mastered the Cipher Pol art of Soru, but apparently he knew Geppou knew too! Duke only grinned as he realized that the technique had actually worked! He had only began practicing it a week after he entered the Grand Line.

_*A Week Ago~*_

The World Pirates had just entered the Grand Line after a fierce battle with the Black Blade Pirates while they scaled the goliath known as the Reverse Mountain, they were mostly resting and some sat around the ship bored. Brolly was cooking some fish, marinating it in special sauce that he had invented. Shishi was busy tinkering with some gadgets and Rush... Rush was below the deck, punching the shit out of a punching bag. Meanwhile, the Warriors Three were dancing goofly on the deck of the ship, very happily too. They were thankful for entering the Grand Line, alive. Meanwhile, Duke was in the captain's quarter. For the first time, he was reading the newspaper and smoking a cigarette. "Aye, I got read this shit more often... Our bounty posters look pretty epic!" He commented on the gallery of the World Pirates.

He then heard a knock on his door, "Eh?" The door opens and Duke's navigator walked in the room. Kaya walked over to Duke's desk and dropped books on it. "What's this?" He asked. Kaya looked down at her feet nervously, "Well, I found these old dusty scrolls in that marine base we raided.... They talk about Rokushiki and since you learned Soru, I figured this would work out greatly!" She exclaimed, bubbly as ever. Duke rose an eyebrow, "Is that so?" 

He opened the scrolls and reads about the first technique, "Cutting winds? Not interesting..." He tossed the scroll. "Becoming paper? Lame as hell....?" He said, "Steel body? No need, I've got abs of steel!" He instantly tossed the soru scroll away, since he already knew how to do that. "Shigan? I can use a gun!" He snorted at all of these, except for the last one. "Kicking through the air? Now that's cool!" He exclaimed, hopping out of his chair and taking the scroll with him. "Thanks Kaya!" He said. 

"This'll help me get even stronger... Geppou!"

_*Present Time~*_

Duke flew through the air and towards Viktor, who wasn't sure how to respond to this. Duke outstretched his right arm and balled his hand into a fist, making his intentions clear. Viktor gritted his teeth, "I won't lose to you!" The man roared. Wires behind him, shot out of the cockpit, but Duke kicked several more times, soaring past them and towards Viktor. He finally, lands in the cockpit, "Nice... Too bad I have to tear it up!" He announced, speaking of Viktor's control room. He then glared at Viktor, "It's over... You know that right?" 

The huge man merely chuckled, "Over? It's not over until i say it's over, bastard! You're nothing, but a damn pirate! I've been in charge of this island for twenty years, and I won't let you ruin that!" The man told Duke, meanwhile he notices that his foot is moving. Art's painting was weakening, Viktor then laughed, "Even if I have to kill your friends!" He moved his foot, attempting to raise it and crush the World Pirates that were below. "No!" Duke let out. He leaped across the room and towards Viktor, with his fists already balled up and ready to go. Even though it was a second, it flowed more like a solid minute. He thought of his friends, how they had helped him get this far. He wouldn't have made it to the Grand Line without them, beaten Moonbeard or overcome that marine Brutus, either. Now he had one more obstacle in his path and it was his Nakama again who were guiding him through it! The man who ruled the world would protect the lives of the friends who helped him in life, by defending them from people like Viktor!

With the power of his Nakama behind him, he gathered this motivation and it gathers into his fist, before exploding violently, once he hit Viktor. He didn't remove his fist either, it became a drill as he knocked Viktor back. The force was so great that his helmet immediatly exploded, revealing an old withered face behind it. Viktor gasped as actual air from the outside world flowed through his nostrils again. This feeling was so old that it brought him back to an earlier time. When he was a man and not this... robotic being that he was now. However, Viktor realized at the same time that there was no going back. He'd die a monster and he was fine with that. However, he had a look of fear on his face as Duke knocked his body through wall after wall. His back snapped on about the third wall and blood flies out of his mouth, but Duke gritted his teeth, pushing until he got all the way through. He had to remove Viktor from his city...

The old withered man is knocked through one more city wall and he realizes what it was all for... his factory. But this man's love for his friends was greater then his love. So he closed his eyes and submitted as Duke knocks him through the last wall and they both fly out on the other side. Duke removed his fist from Viktor's chest which had a huge dent in it now and says, "For my nakama!" We see that there is a full hole in the city machine as it lurches back and falls. Falls towards the land that it had been removed from. 

The city was becoming a city again. Meanwhile, Duke and Viktor plummeted into the darkness. Duke looks up as he sees the city flying towards him, "Damn it!" However, there is a light. Not the light of death, but the fact that if he lives he'll see his friends again, his crew. So Duke uses Viktor's slowly falling body to throw himself at the hole that he had made through the center and shouts, "Geppou!" His legs burst with one last kick and he shoots through the hole like a comet, coming out of the hole and towards Kaya, who was flying over the defeated city. It crashes into the ground, just as Duke makes it out and he goes into Kaya's arm who catches him. 

Tears poured from the future ruler of the world's face as he touches Kaya's face and looks into her eyes, "My nakama... I'll protect you, all of you for the rest of my life..." He whispered, barely getting the words out as his eyes closed and he went into the darkness once more...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 31, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*
Clemens was gripped with indecision after reading the letter, written by her old mentor Professor Thorn. His message was simple, come see him if she was able to, and as soon as possible. She was faced with a difficult choice, go to Ohara and find out what exactly was troubling him, or remain here and and hope for the best. Thorn wouldn't have tried to contact her unless he had a very good reason, and this gnawed at her mind. She owed a deep debt not just to Thorn, but the entire community of Ohara. It wasn't one she could lightly ignore. 

She immediately thought of what Drake's reaction would be. If she asked him to give her a few weeks alone to travel to Ohara, he'd likely want to come with her. Drake never took no for an answer, she knew this well from first hand experience. For him this wasn't just a crew, it was a pack, and the pack always stuck together Clemens bit her lower lip in indecision. She had come to love this crew, Nirra, Van, Randall, even that idiot Rufio, but she also loved Ohara. 

"I have no choice," she said under her breath. 

Several minutes later Clemens placed a hastily scrawled note under a rock. She placed her beat up Marine ball cap (a keepsake she had owned since her days as a rookie with TFAJ) next to the note, hoping that they'd find it, and hoping they'd forgive her. She kept the note simple, telling them not to worry about her, and that she'd back as soon as she could. Clemens took a deep breath and gathered her energy. Her green eyes blazed brightly as she formed a large walk in mirror. She'd make one big jump, and just hitch a ride into the West Blue from there, by hook or crook. Clemens took one last look at the note before stepping through the mirror, disappearing in a flash of white light. 

_One week later..._
The noon transport boat sailed into the docks of Ohara, the last such transport of the day until next morning. Clemens sat at the rear of the boat, her face and flaming red hair obscured by her gray hoodie. She felt exhausted, not just in body, but in mind as well. A decent night of sleep had been few and far between these past days. Then she saw it, towering over the island like a silent guardian, the Tree of Knowledge. Clemens suddenly felt her spirits soar. Everything was as she had remembered it, when she departed this island over two years ago, a fugitive ex-Marine with a new lease on life.  

Clemens disembarked with the other passengers. She was on guard at first, due to the nature of Thorn's letter, but as far as she could tell there was nothing out of the ordinary in this place. Clemens let herself relax a little, and made her way into town. She couldn't wait to see the professor again. This was definitely going to be a good day.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

*Shichibukai Meeting...*

Moby picked up the poster and stared at the picture for a moment. Without showing a shadow of emotion he stood to his feet. "Well I do believe that I my part in this meeting is done. While it was certainly a pleasure meeting the Royal Shichibukai in the flesh I cannot say that this meeting wasn't a waste of my time..." Moby was staring at a silver pocket watch that was in complete contrast to his cheap surgeon's uniform. "But I can promise you, Fleet Admiral Archer, that I will not waste *your* time in like fashion. The next time you see me it will be with the head of this Duke Kaiser... or maybe just the neck. I trust the World Government won't be too picky." The newest Warlord made his way past the guards and out of the meeting hall. 

After a few minutes of signing treaties and collecting more information on the World Pirates, Moby and a rather enormous man in a finely-cut dinner jacket and a hockey mask made their way through the Holy Pathway, Marine soldiers saluting them in a long line as per tradition. 

"How did the (stay back, demons) meeting go, boss?" The masked titan spoke while running a comb through his long, ghastly, stringy white hair.

*Head-Casey Jones 
Head of Bedlam Blackest Security 
First Mate and most sane of the Head Shrinker Pirates 
bounty: 102,000,000 beli*​
"Do you recognize this pirate?" Moby gave one of the many copies of the bounty poster to his First-Mate. Head-Casey Jones was a pirate who, until recently, terrorized the seas proper. He pretty much knew who was out there. 

"Duke (back away demons) Kaiser? Some of my old crew heard snatches about these guys. Just a (BACK now, demons, I have holy blood!)" Jones delivered a light punch to nothing at all. Moby seemed used to this. "Just a bunch of green rookies. They haven't been baptized by the seas (I have holy blood demons cannot break through) yet. Their kind never last long." 

"They are our first official mission as World Goverment employees. They want us to make an example of them. I want you to find pout everything you can about the "World Pirates" whereabouts as soon as we make it back to the ship."

"Yes, boss." 

Head-Casey Jones smiled behind his mask as he took note of Moby lingering on the bounty poster. He knew that look. His boss didn't think much of what the new generation of pirates called "dreams". He felt it was a distraction to real progression. This Duke... he was a dreamer. 

"We will capture the crew "relatively" alive and deliver them right away. It will look good in the papers. The Emporer Duke, however... now that I look at him I feel compassion for him. I would like for him to spend a few days in my institution." 

A dark, foreboding shade appeared around the good doctor's diseased eyes.

"Perhaps his insanity can be treated."

"hmhmhm.." Head-Casey Jones knew it. 

He pulled a pen out of his breast pocket and began to draw a frown and a single tear drop on his copy of the bounty picture.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Bricker had decided to leave when Moby did, it was better to leave now... He was done with the meeting, hell he only came because he was told he had too. Though, leaving, he noticed Moby on his way out. "Moby-san... Might I give you some advice." Bricker stood above Moby,The Man well above 9 feet tall looked down at Moby. "You will die." The words came through a smile on Bricker's lips, he was unable to deliver any helpful advice. But he was able to deliver a threat with a smile.

"That's all really... Thought I should tell you ahead of time. I find it rude to make death a surprise." With that, Bricker dragged his massive coffin along the dock, returning to his ship of bones and skin... The sight of the ship was quite terrifying for any normal person, Marines tended to run from it the moment they saw it. 

But truly, it represented Bricker in the best way possible. It was like wearing his life on his sleeve. Riding a boat that held the memories of a thousand deaths. "S...sir... your ship... it's... it's uhh.... N...Not ready yet..." A marine stood before Bricker's ship, stopping him from returning to it. "Hmm? Not ready? It looks plenty ready." Bricker smiled. "S...Sorry sir! But another ship is currently leaving and there is-" THWAM! The marine finds himself sliding across the dock as Bricker heads onto his boat. "Oh, look! My ship appears to be ready to sail. What luck."

As his ship pulled from the Dock, Skeletons could be seen roaming around it, cleaning the deck, hoisting the sails... steering the massive boat. "Moby-San. One more thing." Bricker looked over the side of the ship towards the newest Shichibukai. "Stay away from my terrortory."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

*The Measuring Contest Continues....*

"You will die."

"Easy, Head-Casey. Do not get excited.." Moby spoke without turning his eyes to his first mate, who easily matched Bricker Bones in height and far exceeded him in width. Head-Casey had dug into his dinner jacket's inner pocket with the intent of pulling something out that would have assured everyone of them would have a bad day.

"That's all really... Thought I should tell you ahead of time. I find it rude to make death a surprise." 

Moby said not a word, scratching his head absently as though he wasn't really paying attention. Head-Casey Jones, however, was making enough eye contact for the both of them. He kept his hand frozen between his jacket.

"You asked me how the meeting went, didn't you?" Moby spoke to the first-mate. 

They made their way to the waiting Angel Admiral Leikein who looked not at all pleased at having to haul the two back to their ship in The New World. 

"Moby-San. One more thing." Bricker looked over the side of the ship towards the newest Shichibukai. "Stay away from my terrortory." 

Moby cocked his head to the side.

"... I hope that answers your question... but if it doesn't, the meeting was interesting. Our co-workers are very colorful people. They are a bit lacking in creativity though. Death is a weak threat... For my own part..."

Suddenly the good doctor's eyes went black with the numbing solution his body produced. His ears oozed it too. The mask made it hard to see but Moby's cheeks suddenly tightened as though he were smiling.

*"...Keeping someone alive, no matter how much they beg for the alternative... now THAT is a threat if I ever heard one.* We will see him soon."

The two Head Shrinkers made their way to the waiting and unwilling arms of Oda's Messenger.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *The Measuring Contest Continues....*
> 
> "You will die."
> 
> ...



"Death is my terrortory." Bricker held out his hand and the crew of skeletons once more grew flesh upon their bones. Life brought back into them. For Bricker controls Death, he can reverse the decomposition to the moment of death. 

"AH! I HAVEN'T SAID BONE!!!!" Bricker shouts. "GET BACK HERE MOBY! I MUST FIX THIS! BONE!" He shouts, but sadly, the conversation had already ended and he was already on his way to the lift, headed back to the grandline. "This will drive me crazy. Bone." Bricker let out a sigh and rubbed the back of his head. "No helping it bone." With that, he walked over to a massive throne sitting on the deck... the throne was obviously made of bone, why would you even think otherwise? Silly people.

The ship of bone made it's way down to the grand line... One might ask, What was Bricker's Terrortory? Death...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2011)

ThisBeautifulLife said:


> *--West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City--*
> 
> As they barged into the Spire, Valtameri rolled safely out of the way of the lustrepedes that fell down from the wall above. Their numbers in this building were significantly larger than anywhere else, meaning that this was undoubtedly the hive. Making quick work of the bugs that were trailing behind Jun, Valtameri called out to his sister. "Marisa, stick close to Jun and help her carve the way to wherever the heck she's going. I'll gradually catch up while picking off these stragglers."
> 
> ...



Jun could feel it in her bones. The monster was awake, and it will soon join its spawn to battle. Her heart-rate was increasing exponentially, and in an unguarded moment Jun smiled. She continued her charge up the stairs, slaying lustrepedes left and right. In Jun's elated state these creatures were no match, and with every lustrepede killed her movements became faster. She knew the creature was about to descend from above, and when it did, it will die by her hand.

Down on the first floor, Valtameri and Decapita were fighting a large surge of lustrepedes that came bursting out from underground. Wave upon wave of the creatures charged towards Decapita, so much that you could no longer see her. A sphere of smashed insect carapace was floating just above Valtameri, unmoving. 

"Ummm, can someone help me?" Decapita screamed, but all anyone could hear was a muffled whisper.

Elsewhere, Rek continued his frantic run towards the tower. It was tiring, and he already lost Decapita and Valtameri as they dashed/flew towards the structure, but since he lacked any powers/superhuman strength all he could do was run. 

The wall of lustrepedes, and the masked man standing on top of it playing a flute, was getting in the way. 

"Clever trick you did there, Tablet Thief."

"Clever trick you did there, City Thief."

He jumped off the lustrepede wall and landed right in front of Rek, a large hand drill pointed to his face. 

"Boss Fundabar's real good with secrets. You used a clever trick on him, didn't you?"

"Well, it was nothing." Rek shrugged, acting completely calm despite a deadly weapon pointed to his face. "Just some words, some charming sounds. Sort of like what you do with the lustrepedes, am I right?"

"What?" The City Thief felt an overwhelming presence consume his mind. He fought with this presence, but only barely. "Why would I tell a dead man that?"

"Just curious." Rek shrugged. Using the meiki meiki no mi's powers subtly never did guarantee that you'll get what you want. If he used it directly it'd get Rek anything, but blatantly telling your enemies what you want and getting it from them can quickly result in death.  "Incidentally, that's an excellent tune you're making. Does it go like this?"

Rek made a whistling sound, only it wasn't a whistling sound. It sounded more like a songbird's chirping, and as Rek whistled the lustrepedes moved. He took a few steps backwards, and as he whistled the lustrepedes moved forward, forming a barrier in between Rek and the city thief.

He was bewildered. It was impossible, only a few select people knew the secret tune needed to control the lustrepedes. This guy needed to die now. He punched a hole in the lustepede wall with his drill hand and jumped through, a poisoned knife raised to kill Rek."Shit, how did you-"

"Amnesiattack."


_DAYS IN THE FUTURE, BUT NOT TOO MANY_

When Wick was sure that Noburu was gone, he stopped acting like a complete lunatic and became merely a lunatic with occasional moments of lucidity.

"I don't know how yeh doing that, seah, but I don't remembah you leaving the room."

Rek Du Mortis appeared sitting on a chair in-front of the machine connected to Wick that helped dispense medication. He made a mental note of asking the doctor what's it for, right after he learned what he needed from Mistah Wick. "A skill granted to me by my devil fruit, Mister Wick." 

"Feh. Eradicus nevah needed to use stealth." He spat, missing the spittoon located under his desk.

"Grandfather never needed subtlety, anyway."

"Ha! Isn't that the truth! That's what I loved about your grandfather, you know!"

Rek was taken aback. "So the story where you and grandpa-"

"It was an accident!" Wick yelled. "We were dying of thirst, and it sounded like a good idea when you're dehydrated!"

"Grandfather said otherwise." Rek said smugly.

"THAT LYING BASTARD!"

"Yes, probably." Rek nodded. "Now that no one's here, tell me why you took my tablet."

"Heh. If you want the truth, boy, I'll tell you."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Orland wakes up with a jolt. Cold sweat covering his body. It took him a few seconds to  get his mind going, and once it had, he turned to Kent. "You still here?" he said, clearly dissapointed. "I thought you would have run off with your tail between your legs by now." He looked around, spotting Naomi on top of a building, overseeing them. "She is so much better then you will ever be" he said to Kent. "Not just her power, but everything." He turned to Kent. "If you want this island, you better impove yourself. Not just physically, but mentally as well."

With great effort, he managed to stand up. Walking over ti Kent, he took him by the collar and started him into his eyes. "Toughen up."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 1, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Town - Marine Base

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*










​
Pierre was a very laid back person, who rarely made bold statements, and could have easily been a teacher as nice and intelligent as he was. But he choose to follow his dreams, and along the way found out that it's not the final destination that it's all about, but the journey to get there. Lt. Stefen Vario on the other hand seemed to take on a darker and meaner expression as he ran towards Pierre sending a chain towards the head of the Bro pirate.

"You will be beaten here, and spend the rest of your days behind bars, away from your precious guns and friends."

The blond gunslinger moved his head just out of harms way as the chain would have left a sizable dent, and fired a bullet directly at Stefen's left shoulder, in an attempt to immobilize his chain throwing techniques. However the Marine used his other chain to form a spinning shield in front of him and defend against the bullet. But as he defended he noticed that Pierre has closed the distance between them, in order to disrupt his range and attack pattern. There was a brief moment where Stefen couldn't attack, and Pierre just looked up, just enough so his hat wouldn't be in the way of him making eye contact.

"Make no mistake. *Nothing* will come between me and the Bro Pirates." 

It was a declaration of War to Stefen, who for the first time smiled. Oh it was on now, he pulled one of his chains back to pierce Pierre's back, but the gunslinger countered it. "Daddy" Fly pointed his revolver behind him, and without even looking shot a bullet, which hit the incoming chain, and changed it's path. Stefen couldn't believe it for a second as he broke eye contact with Pierre but an instant later looked at the dead serious gunslinger.

"When you step in to fight me, you're not immortal, you're not a "_Devil_". You are an obstacle and I will run you down."

The Marine looked Pierre dead in the eyes, a sadistic grin slowly spreading over his features, as if Pierre had called out the beast. Stefen had used this opportunity to jump out of harms way. Pierre did the same, as a little distance was created between the two. All three of the Bro pirates were deep in their fights and in different parts of the Marine base.

"So what'cha gonna do?!?" Stefen yelled out as he attempted to slice Pierre's head of with a swing of his chain. He was however to far away to land anything, as Pierre ducked and avoided the attack. It was not over however as Stefen added the second chain in the mix, one that like a bullet grazed Pierre's left leg. Pierre as a reply shot two bullets in Stefen's direction, both which he defended by releasing two more chains and using them as shields. One had to wonder where he stored all those chains.

Pierre realized that this wouldn't work and that he needed to get closer once more. But another chain swiped him of his feet, as another one came down to hit him while he was down. He didn't scream, but it hurt like hell. "So what'cha gonna do "Daddy" Fly?!?" Stefen said in a sadistic tone, enjoying every moment of the fight. He brought the two chains down to perform another final attack and break Pierre's body, but the blond gunslinger rolled out of the way and went back to his feet. His clothes were dirty, and he had been bruised, but the look in his eyes didn't change.

The Marine looked at him, happy that this was not all that the pirate had. He would hate it it it were all, but he felt pretty confident. He had taken out men with 15 million bounties before, so the 7.5 million worth Pierre would surely break soon. But what annoyed Stefen a little was the fact that Pierre wouldn't answer his question, but neither did he scream to acknowledge the pain the Stefen inflicted upon him.

"I guess you aren't too chatty due to this development. But rest assured after I show you my ultimate move, you'll break..." Dropping the Marine issued jacket Stefen revealed that there were in fact two more chains tied around his body, bringing the final count to 6. Stefen was Chain Master, one of the last of his kind, and he had already reached the level where he could use 6 chains in battle, a prodigy of the art.

His hands were quick as he sent three chains in Pierre's direction, who shot one down, and sent several shots at Stefen. None of the shots landed though, as the two chains spin around Stefen's body in sphere like fashion, defending him from any injuries. Pierre wanted to curse under his breath as another chain hit his body from the side.

Falling to the ground and dropping both his revolvers in the process Pierre looked up, and he has something quite fascinating to see actually. All six chains were spinning around him, and he instantly recognized that the Marine he was fighting had a cocky smile on his face.

"You said you would do something. *What* are ya gonna do St. Fly, here at the end of your life?!? HUH!"

Pierre smile as he looked down on the ground and pushed himself up. An image of Hornet and Katsuo on the "_Smiling Bear_" telling him that 'Miss NeverMiss' Asuka was waiting for him, ran through his mind. Stefen looked at the gunman stand up, as if he was a dead man giving in, and accepting his punishment. And just as Stefen saw victory a loud cry could be heard all across the complex.

*?WE ARE THE BRO PIRATES AND WE DON?T STAND FOR NONE OF THIS SHIT!?*​
Stefen spit to the side, almost mocking the declaration of the Bro Captain, as he focused on Pierre once again who still stood in the same position as before.

"Fine then. Chain Style: Wave Finisher!"

"You keep asking the question. _What'cha gonna do?_" The Marine raised an eyebrow as Pierre unzipped his jacket, and the wind created from his chains revealed that he had four more revolvers hidden beneath the jacket. With a serious look on his face Pierre looked at Stefen, matching his Captain in spirit.

"The answer to you question. I am going to KICK YOUR ASS!"

Stefen pushed on with his attack, all six chains dropping in to destroy Pierre, who with lighting like speed pulled out two revolvers, and with determination fired of 8 precise shots. Eight lasers, that his devil fruit had stored in their last battle, completely destroying the links in Stefen's chains and leaving him without a weapon.

All the chains fell to the ground, raising clouds of dust as Pierre ran forward, bloody but not beaten. Stefen's eyes widened in fear, he... he was defenseless. He didn't know how to fight without his chains. So putting his hands in front of him and towards Pierre the Marine cried out. "Ahhh you win..." 

Pierre didn't stop, but he re-sheeted both of his revolvers as he attacked. "It's too late for that now." Torquing his body to the right Pierre released a spinning heel kick that connected with Stefen's chin and sent his body to the ground, knocking him out instantly.

Putting his foot back on the ground Pierre looked at the defeated Marine and checked his lower lip, tasting the blood coming from it. He dusted his jacket of a little, and looked back at where he dropped his two revolvers. "I guess I overdid it a little..."

The Bro pirate would go on to get his two guns, as battles raged all across the Marine base.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 1, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Rumboar Island

World Pirates - Shishi*​
After delivering his best move Shishi jumped of the heap of buildings to where his crew was. The android landed on the ground, and was close to where everyone stood and looked up, alongside Rush, Art and the Warrior Three as to how the battle would end, while Kaya did the same thing, just from the air. Everyone trusted in Duke, who carried all their attacks, all their hearts and wills in to battle. But no one could feel at ease as Art started givving in and MonstoCity wanted to stomp the crew once more, to which Shishi only had one solution. He would try to... But the machine stopped moving as a hole was created on the surface, with Duke punching Viktor out of his seat and in to the open.

The entire crew was filled with joy as Duke fell down, with the Warror Three screaming out, via a microphone Shishi provided, and through his speakers.

*"YEEEEAAAAH CAPTAIN!!!!"*​
Due to an "error" in his programing Shishi's voice was added to it as well, so when their Captain reached safety in the arms of Kaya the android turned around and left the crew to itself for a moment. Rush was still conscious, even though barely, so seconds later the shipwright of the crew returned to the group with their chef over his shoulder. One of hte Warrior Three looked at him curiously. Could it be?

"What do you want meatbag?" Fandral just shook his head, and snickered to himself, the android almost looked like he was embarrassed, although robots having feelings was impossible in itself. But with the victory the crew now once again awaited the return of its brave and fearless, though somewhat reckless, leader. Everyone was covered in injuries, bruises and were tired. But no one could deny the presence of happiness and pride that was present within the small group at this very moment. 

But they all saw Kaya fly back to the ship. Which wasn't too far away, so the rest of the World pirates went to their ship. As soon as Shishi got on board he would ask the most important and obvious question, obviously completely unaware that like half the crew was out. "Is it time for a song now Captain Duke?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kent*



Eternity said:


> Orland woke up with a jolt, cold sweat covering his body. It took him a few seconds to get his mind going, but once it had, he turned to Kent. "You still here?" he said, clearly dissapointed. "I thought you would have run off with your tail between your legs by now." He looked around, spotting Naomi on top of a building, overseeing them. "She is so much better then you will ever be," he said to Kent. "Not just her power, but everything. If you want this island, you better impove yourself. Not just physically, but mentally as well."
> 
> With great effort, he managed to stand up. Walking over to Kent, he took him by the collar and started him into his eyes. "Toughen up."



Kent's eyes narrowed, a brief tint of red appearing in them before shoving Orland away. The boy stumbled back, but Kent grabbed him by the front of his shirt and hurled him into the wall of a nearby building. In less than a moment he was in front of the boy again, hands on his collar, lifting him into the air. "Don't you fucking give orders to me kid. Who just saved your ass, huh? I just had my doctor, who I went though a lot of trouble to break out of jail, fix you up." He dropped Orland back to the ground and walked away in disgust. "You should be glad she's watching us," he said, motioning up towards where Naomi was standing, "Because she's the only thing stopping me from splattering your brains on that wall."

*Kaya*

Kaya let out a very undignified "eep" and promptly dropped Duke.

A moment later she realized what had just happened and picked him up again, swallowing hard. "Oda, I'm not made for this, I was perfectly happy in my temple," she muttered to herself as she ran back towards the ship. She was already exhausted, and with Duke's added weight on top of the smog on Rumboar island she didn't trust herself to fly. "But nooooo," she continued, "I'm not really an angel, am I? Instead I have to join a freaking pirate crew." She turned a corner around a large chunk of rubble, pointedly annoying the flush creeping up her neck. "I mean I had breakfast with an anthropomorphic rabbit! That isn't _normal_!" She insisted. She finally reached the ship, and stumbled up to the deck, eventually making her way to Duke's cabin. She laid the captain down in his bed.

And promptly passed out on the floor.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> 
> 
> Kent's eyes narrowed, a brief tint of red appearing in them before shoving Orland away. The boy stumbled back, but Kent grabbed him by the front of his shirt and hurled him into the wall of a nearby building. In less than a moment he was in front of the boy again, hands on his collar, lifting him into the air. "Don't you fucking give orders to me kid. Who just saved your ass, huh? I just had my doctor, who I went though a lot of trouble to break out of jail, fix you up." He dropped Orland back to the ground and walked away in disgust. "You should be glad she's watching us," he said, motioning up towards where Naomi was standing, "Because she's the only thing stopping me from splattering your brains on that wall."



Orland was stumbling, looking at Kent angrily. Just as Kent turned away, Naomi was standing right in front of him. He startled, but Naomi layed her hand on his shoulder. Kent froze, not able to move at all. He managed to see that he was standing inside a circle carved in the ground.

"Listen up. I have nothing against your way of handeling things, but you have to understand that I can't sit still and watch when you start hurting my friend." her tone was calm, but serious. "This kid have raised himself since he was 6, after watching his father get brutally murdered by marines. And you throw him into a wall because he stood up against you." Using her haoshoku haki a bit, then kept talking. "Now, you have 2 choices. You can try your luck against me and be defeated in front of your crew, or you can apologize to Orland and take him into your crew." 

"I will give you free movement after you have desided." she added.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 1, 2011)

*"East Blue" Spring Break Island - The jungle behind the resort

Pattaya and Team Kamogawa*










​
Indeed the young Pattaya was kinda used to getting dragged around by the ear. His mentor and trainer was a monster who made him as tough as he was today, but seeing Pattaya slack of ignited the fire in Kamogawa's heart and he decided to give his "favorite" son some additional training. He didn't mind the two talking while they traveled, and Pattaya wasn't really the type to keep his mouth shut so when Brandy asked who Kamogawa was, the young black hairs was more then happy to reply.

"Ossu ossu. He's the 76..." 

"72." Kamogawa said correcting Pattaya.

"Aye aye, he's the 72 year old, world renowned trainer and ex-Marine Mr. Kamogawa-sensei!!!" 

Kamogawa stopped dragging the two for a second as Pattaya said that, and turned around to look at the two youngsters. His boar fired of fireworks behind him to make the old man seem more badass. "...and he's a pervert."

-*SMACK!!!*- Dragging the two along the ground Kamogawa's eyebrow twitched. "I will not be called a pervert by you. 'King of the Perverts'..." Pattaya scratched his head wondering why the old man was so on edge all of a sudden, it was all in good spirits if it was up to him.

"So yeah, he's the one who trained me back at Loguetown before I joined the Marines. Why are you even here old man? Got lost again?"

-*SMACK!!!*- The trio continued to walk as Kamogawa's boar ran of somewhere, and the old man replied, his other eyebrow now twitching. "I heard that you crashed an entire ship in to a Marine dock and destroyed a third of the property. So the Commander, who is a good friend of mine asked me to whip you 'Golden Snake' Marines into shape." Pattaya nodded crossing his arms and closing his eyes. "Makes perfect sense, old people helping each other out."

-*SMACK!!!*-

Their little routine continued for another 5 minutes before Kamogawa stopped walking and tossed the two marine officers in front of him. Falling on his back and rolling a few times Pattaya looked up. In front of him was a big summer house, one that belonged to Kamogawa by the way, and the boar was sleeping at the front door.

Brandy landed close to Pattaya and could see the same thing, as a dozen men arrived at the house. They came in from their morning run, and of the ten of them, 8 were sweating like crazy and barely standing, while two looked like it was nothing. As the two strong men turned around Pattaya's face lit up with happiness. 

"Wei! Silva!" The two guys raised an eyebrow each at the familiar young voice. Time stopped to introduce the two.


Professional Fighter


Professional Fighter​
"Oh Pattaya! You've returned! Did they throw you out already? Who's your friend?" Wei asked spreading his arms and greeting Pattaya with quite the unpleasant hug which showed a little on Pattaya's features. 

Silva looked at Pattaya and smiled, then at Brandy and quickly turned away from her. Maybe he was shy...


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> At the bar, Mikaela, Thrush and Dove had just entered, Mikaela hiding behind Dove, appearing as a small chibi kitten with the tail between her legs. Snipe was the first to see her. "Naaaw! Ain't she a cutie! *hic*" she blurted out, trying to take hold of Mikaela's cheek. "Eeep!" She darted over to Thrush. "She is scaaaryyy." she groaned.
> 
> Parrot and Archey then walked over to where they where standing.
> 
> "Who is the hottie?" Archey said loudly, winking at Mikaela. Mikaela blushed by this, hiding even more behind Thrush. "Don't scare her guys." Parrot said, pulling Archey and Snipe away from her. "Don't worry, a friend of Dove is a friend of ours." he said, getting a "HEY!" from Thrush.


"So..Mikaela was it?" Parrot asked. "I heard Thrush has a thing for you." Archey interrupted, smiling wide at her. Both Mikaela and Thrush froze up, their faces as red and flush as a rose. "Haha, priceless!" Archey said, rolling on the floor laughing. "Aww, come on. There's nothing to be embar..."  Snipe stopped as she was finishing the last bit of her what was in her cup rassed about. Now drink with me! she said, throwing an arm around him and smiling and laughing ecstatically.F
"If you make them blush anymore now, their faces are gonna pop" Archey said, still grinning wide. Thrush had had enough of Archey's comments Knock it off! However, Mikaela couldn't stand it anymore, and rushed out of the bar. "Wait! MIKAELA!" Thrush yelled, knocking away Snipe's arm and running after her.

Suddenly, both Snipe and Archey were punched in the back of the head by Parrot, Archey receiving a harder blow. You two should know better Parrot then took away and poured out the drinks.

"Mikaela! Where are you?!" Thrush said, jogging down the street. "Im sorry! Please come back!"

After walking for a while, yelling for Mikaela, getting many angry  shouts back, as well as a few items thrown at him. Stopping at a house  on the outskirts of the island, he noticed a beautiful steel statue of  what seemed to be an angel with cat ears and tail. Thrush knocked at the  door, shouting for Mikaela. The door opened and a man stood there. He  had short black hair and some facial hair over his lips. _"What do you want with our daughter punk?"_ he said.F

Thrush stood there, not sure what to say. "Uhm.. I am a friend of your daughter. Is she here?" he asked. _"Yes, but she is crying. Do you know why?"_ he asked, stepping further out of the door revealing his large, intimidating frame.

"Dad, it's fine. It's my fault, not his." she said coming down the stairs. She was dragging a big bag down with her. _"Ok then!"_ her father said, changing his angry expression into a smiling one. _"Come in!"_ he said, patting Thrush on his back, almost knocking him down to the ground.

"Come with me." Mikaela said, blushing a bit as she took Thrush's hand and dragging him up to her room.

Her room was filled to the brim with drawings, books and small dolls, and all kinds of sculptures. "Did you also make the angel outside?"  Thrush asked, an impressed expression glued on his face as he looked out the window at it once more. Mikaela nodded slightly. Listen, I'm sor... Mikaela stopped him and simply shook her head. "Don't worry about it. Actually... she hesitated for a moment Since  I first met you and Dove, I've always wondered what your friends would  be like, and now that I've seen them...I-I've decided that I want to  join you and your friends!" she said loudly. "I have already packed a lot, but I need help to ge the rest."

Thrush was surprised at this, but his answer was immediate "Sure!"  He didnt even stop to think if Raven would be ok with it. "Really?" Mikaela said, lighting up.

Then suddenly, Mikaela's father barged in. "What is going on here?" he  yelled. "What's this talk of leaving? Like I would just leave you in the  hands of a boy who can't even protect you!" But Dad! "But nothing! You're staying here!" he said as he grabbed her arm.

You're wrong Thrush muttered. Mikaela's father slowly turned around and looked at Thrush. "What did you say?"  I said you're wrong! I can protect her!  Thrush had a determined look in his eye. Too many times before had he  been looked down upon and told he couldn't do something, only to turn  around and prove those people wrong. This time wasn't any different. He  was determined to prove himself no matter what the risk.

Mikaela's father let go of her and was now fully facing Thrush, leaning  right up in Thrush's face. "The only way I'd ever let her go with you  would be if you defeated me in a fight." Thrush was unflinching Then I'll be waiting for you outside he said as he turned and left the room. This surprised both Mikaela and her father.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

17 years ago-

Jinto-Age six

The small green haired child rushed across the deck of the ship. Dragging with him four different barrels of ale to the deliver to the crew. This is how he'd been treated for years, forced to weight on the midnight devils hand and foot once he was able to walk. "Come on boy! Hurry with the ale! We're thirsty!" "KEEP YOUR PANTS ON!" Jinto shouts back. "OI! YOU TALKING BACK TO YOUR ELDERS!?" The rather fat man stood up and raised up the back of his right hand. 

"I'll talk back to whoever i want!" Jinto shouts. "YOU LITTLE BRAT!" THWACK! The force of the smack sent Jinto flying down the deck, skidding across it before finally stopping at the helm. "That should teach you some manners!" The pirate began to chuckle, however... "Oh? Someone thinks they can punish MY apprentice?" 

Maiko stood over the fat pirate with a smirk on his face. "N..n...no sir.. we were just havin fun... Right Jinto?" He laughed, looking over at the child with a now swollen left cheek. "HELL NO WE WEREN'T! THAT BASTARD HIT ME!" "YOU LITTLE SHIT!!!!" The fat man tried to run off, but Maiko grabbed him by the neck. "It seems you have forgotten the rules of my ship. I'm sorry, but you must now be punished." 

"N...no captain... P..please...." With a might toss, Maiko throws the man over board and out into the ocean. "BUT CAPTAIN! WE'RE NEAR THE CALM BELT!!! HE'LL BE EATEN ALIVE!!!" "Ah? I suppose so. Sail away from the calm belt now, I've seen enough. We can't make it through this way."

The crew nod and watch the captain slink away back into his office. "The man's crazy! Why would he try to enter the grandline through the calm belt!? Doesn't he know it's suicide!?" "He doesn't wanna risk reverse mountain with the kid! It's all his damn fault!" "Everything's that kid's damn fault!"

12 years ago-

Jinto, Age 11-

"FIRE THE CANNONS!" Maiko throws his sword forward, the men fire a siege of cannon balls at a fleet of enemy ships. "Come on Jinto! We're going to board the flag ship!" "WHY DO I HAVE TO GO!?" Jinto shouts "If you're going to take over when your old man is dead then you better learn to fight!" Jinto just grumbled and followed Maiko's orders.

The two of them board the flag ship of the enemy crew, Maiko smirking when the captain arrived. "You dare challenge me!?" The man before Maiko stood over 15 feet, much larger then anyone he had come in contact with before. But he was also an incredibly fat man, at least six feet wide. "Jinto! Make sure the rest of the crew doesn't interfere."

"Oh sure, I'll just take on an entire pirate crew by myself. No problem." Jinto remarks. "Excellent, I'm glad you think that way." "I really hate you." Jinto narrows his eyes at Maiko.

hours later-

"GYAAAH!!!!" "Hold still you brat!" Maiko's doctor grumbles... "Hows it look doc?" Maiko leans in the doorway, watching the doctor stand over Jinto's body. "Not good, It seems like poison is spreading quickly. I can't get all the arrow heads out either." Maiko nodded. "Alright, leave him then. If there's nothing you can do, there's nothing you can do." 

The doctors eyes widened, he couldn't believe the words he had just heard. "But... captain... He's just a bo-" "He's a man now. It was his fault for not being strong enough, if he can't survive this, then why have him in my crew at all?"

"But... sir...." "Drop him off at the nearest island. I don't need an expense like him anymore." The doctor stood in shock... "A...alright..." "NO!" Jinto shouts, slowly sitting up, his body bleeding from numerous places. "You don't... You don't get to decide when i die!" A large grin took over Maiko's lips. "Excellent."

9 years ago- 

Jinto Age 14

"Oh my... It seems like they got away..." Jinto shrugged. "OI! YOU BRAT! WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?" One of the midnight devils grips Jinto by the collar. "They'll tell the marines where we are! Why did you let them escape!?" "Eh? Let them? I didn't let them. They were too fast for me... shame too." Jinto shook his head. "Really wish i was fast enough to stop them." 

"What kind of game are you playing at Jinto?" Maiko pushed the other Midnight Devil away and looked down at his "Son" "Game? I don't play games." Jinto shrugged, adjusting his fedora. "I just wasn't quick enough." "Tch... little bastard... After eating that devil's fruit he thinks he's tough shit." The man from before grumbled. "Thompson. Take Jinto back to the ship, I'll handle the escapees." "Right captain!"

Thompson, a rather muscular pirate, leads Jinto back to the ship, though Jinto had a few tricks up his sleeve. "You know Thompson, I really did mean to let those people go." "Wh... I KNEW IT YOU LITTLE SHIT!" Thompson grabs Jinto by the collar once more. "YOU WANT US TO GET CAUGHT HUH!? Cause the marines will just send you to prison with us!" Jinto smirked a bit. "Oh? I don't recall me having a bounty... No... no... That's right, i DON'T, because, unlike you guys, I have stayed out of the radar."

"You'll still be arrested for associating with pirates you little shit!" "Hmm... I see what you-" WHAM!!! Jinto gave Thompson a hard right, a popping sound could be heard as his jaw is dislocated. "NNgh...." Thompson cracks his jaw in the opposite direction, resetting it. "YOU LITTLE SHIT!!!!!" 

The pirate begins to let loose on the young man, beating him as hard as he could. The captain wouldn't be here to save him, not this time.. This little shit, he would get exactly what he deserved! "Marines! Hold still where you are and let the child go!" Thompson's eyes widened when he heard those words... "You... You little... YOU CALLED THE MARINES DIDN'T YOU!!!"

Jinto looked up at the man, his face bloodied, but his eyes piercing into Thompson's soul. "Always think ten steps ahead... That's what that bastard taught me." "YOU LITTLE SHIT!!!" The echo of gun fire can be heard throughout the island... Thompson falls down to the ground, no longer moving. "Are you okay son?" One of the marines rushes over to Jinto's side. 

"Y...yes... but... I... my mom... they... They killed my mom..." Jinto's eyes began to well up with tears. "It's all right son... Come on men! Get this kid back to the ship!" "AYE SIR!" The men take Jinto and rush him back to the ship... "Suckers." Jinto smirks, thinking about the last time he'll see the Midnight Devils.


1 year later-

Jinto Age 15

"Congratulations!!!!" A small party is being held in a marine barracks, men laughing and cheering as Jinto is officially accepted into the marines. "Ah, It's nice to be with friends." He laughs. "It's a long road from here on out Jinto." The man who had rescued him one year before stands before Jinto, he was a man of honor... Truly he was a person to look up too... "Thank you Commander." Jinto bows. "Now then! LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2011)

*Brandy and Team Kamogawa*​
When they arrived at the huge summer house, Brandy was rather glad that Kamogawa had stopped dragging her. While they were going across the beach, Brandy had gotten sand in places that she'd rather not talk about. As she stood up, Brandy shook her skirt a little and then looked up. She blushed when she saw Pattaya looking... Then suddenly, she lashed out with her fist slamming it into Pattaya's jaw. The dark-skinned marine comically spun away from the impact, even though he had taken much stronger attacks from men like Kamogawa. "Don't look next time, baka!" Brandy shouted at the pervert. Pattaya rubbed his head earnestly, "Ah, Brandy-san, you can be scary sometimes!" He exclaimed. This was true, Brandy often got rather angry when someone did something perverted to her. The men of Golden Snake were careful not to incur her wrath, either.

She was done with Pattaya for now. She wanted to know why she had to be dragged across the beach for... Brandy turns towards Kamogawa and opens her mouth, "Why-" Suddenly, she stops as she hears what sounds like marching. Ten men appear out of nowhere, their bodies plastered with sweat. Brandy rose an eyebrow, "Huh?" Only two of these men were not extremely tired, they merely wiped their faces with towels and walked over to Kamogawa, Brandy, and Pattaya.

They seemed to be well-acquainted with Kamogawa and Pattaya, so Brandy felt like a complete stranger to the two men. As one of them asked Pattaya who she was, before he could say something stupid, which she was sure he would, Brandy steps forward to Wei. "I'm Brandy Evergreen, member of Golden Snake!" She exclaimed, cheerfully. She however noted that Silva was hesitant to even interact with Brandy. She simply stared at the guy before looking back at Wei. She didn't know what Silva's problem was or why he seemed so... standoffish to her.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 1, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island​*
*Brolly Brandford*​
Food drifted through his mind in a whirlpool of darkness. The last thing he remembered was performing his Ultimate technique to save his crew and the people in the city. The Jelly Frog mimic was a draining but powerful ability, allowing him to clash with countless fodder and giants on equal ground. Perhaps a day down the line he would be able to use it to its? full potential but for now helping his crew in their time of need as more than he could have asked for. However now he lay out cold on the deck of their ship after being carried there by Shishi, he was not so much injured as in complete exhausted after using so much of his Devil Fruit power to protect himself and the slave girl along side pulling out Frog Mimic. In any case it was a small smell drifting from the kitchen that ran over his nose. The unconscious Brolly soon drifted to his feet following the alluring smell from the kitchen. It was warm and sweet, like cake. While still completely out cold he glided along the ground and into the kitchen out of sight, leaving the Warrior Three who had witnessed it with their mouths on the ground.

After a loud bang in the kitchen Brolly suddenly exploded out of the doorway with cakes in his arms and his tongue licking the last crumbs out of his hands. He threw the cakes onto the deck for everyone and thrust an arm upwards.
?I left oven on, completely revitalized cakeness!? Before taking another and munching on his happily. After clambering over to Duke and trying to stuff a cake into his unconscious mouth, being stopped by the rest of the crew a voice echoed out from over the side of the ship.
?Brolly-san!? A young womans voice echoed. Brolly rolled to the side of the ship and peered over to see the slave girl he had rescued. She waved up at him happily with two elder slaves by her side. Though, they were no longer slaves but free people after the defeat of Viktor. Brolly smiled and waved back.
?Thank you for everything Brolly-san? The girl called out, the father smiled warmly, tears in the mothers? eyes. 
?Yes? thank you, kind sir.? Brolly suddenly pulled out three cakes and threw them at the trio, hitting them all and knocking them over in an explosion of cakeyness. The chef gave a thumbs up to the group who were stunned.
?Eat up, cake is good.? Before offering them a smile and wandering off down the deck, completely lost in his own world again. The family beside the ship, still overwhelmed in happiness and satisfied they had thanked the man who saved their daughter moved back off to the rest of the recovering people.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Lt. Commander Jinto Hazama- Present Day

"Those were the days weren't they?" Maiko chuckled a little bit, "You left me for dead on more then one occasion." Jinto responds. "You sold me out to the marines. Seems fair doesn't it?" Jinto clenched his fists tightly. "You killed my parents. You forced me to join your crew... You put me through hell... WHAT WAS THE POINT BEHIND ALL OF THAT!" Jinto dashes forward, his feet kicking up clouds of dust as he charges. "TO MAKE YOU INTO A MAN!" 

The two men throw their fists forward, the shock wave of their clash sending send flying through the air. "Then i will repay you a thousand fold!" Jinto's hand began to over take Maiko's own. "Since when... Since when did he have this kind of strength in him!?" Maiko pushed forward, finally winning the power struggle and knocking Jinto back twenty feet. 

"You've gotten stronger... have you been hiding this from your crew?" He smirked. "I've hidden a lot of things from many people. You get used to it." Jinto comments. "Oh? Still got that pirate blood in you after all!" Maiko let out a chuckle, but was cut off by a foot closing his mouth. "Hurk..." Maiko tumbles back, but catches himself in time. 

"You bastard... That hurt." Maiko rubs his chin with a stern look on his face. "Almost bit my tongue." "Go and die." Jinto dashes forward once more, his right hand feeling about in his jacket. "Hahaha what will you-" Maiko was ready to laugh at the boy once more, till he felt a warm sensation run down his face. "What... The hell boy...?" 

A stream of blood pours from beneath Maiko's left eye, following his cheek and finally dripping down from his chin. A butterfly knight rests easily in Jinto's hand, blood still on the knife. "I don't have time to play around with you. I've grown stronger in these past few years. I've nearly reached Commander... From there, Captain." He grit his teeth. "I will not be defeated here."

Jinto grabbed Maiko's neck and looked into his eyes. "As long as the Midnight Devils are around, there is always going to be the chance that i'll lose my shot at Admiral. I can't allow that."


Elsewhere- 

"Lt. Kaizo, you seem to be losing face before the marines." Kaizo sat before a small monitor, the face on the other end too blurry for anyone else to see but him. "I will not allow it." Kaizo grit his teeth. "I will become the commander of the Golden Snake crew as instructed sir, But wouldn't it be easier to get rid of Jinto on your end and allow my take over that way?" The man on the other end simply sighed. "It doesn't work like that. Jinto has the backing of quite a few men. His style has resulted in a lot of trouble, but he has the respect of his entire crew and more so than that, he has a commodore on his side."

"But we have three on our side sir. We can easily get him kicked out." "If only it was that easy Lt. But it's not. Continue your work, Fight the strongest pirates you can fight, if you can, capture an entire crew. Get your medals up, get your promotions.... We'll see about getting the Golden Snakes under your care." 

"Yes sir."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 1, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates*

"I'm guessing that his mind isn't intact judging from the way he responded to my boomerang... Not that that means much." Maze said. 

"I know I'm not a scientist or an inventor or anything," he turns towards Tugboat, who wildly charges forward, his long arms outstretched, "But I agree!"

Drake throws up a blue shield but he smashes right through it like glass and then grabs the two pirates in each of his hands, forcing Maze to drop his boomerang.

Hikibune begins to squeeze harder and harder but with a look from Maze Joffrey transforms into his dog form and leaps at Hikibune's back, but suddenly a third arm sprouts from his back and smacks the dog down.

"Can all scientists do that?" he asks Maze as he struggles to break free, "Whatever, I've had enough of this whole being stuck thing," he closes his eyes and begins to focus, "I'll use my Green Aura and-" he opens his eyes and looks over to Maze, knowing that if he sent his lightning like aura through Hikibune's body he would also end up shocking his new inventor.

"Ok...Then lets try this!" his entire body begins to glow yellow as he rockets up into the air. Hikibune tightens his grip but Atlas continues to pour it on until finally the scientist is forced up into the air with him. 

He unflinchingly slams head first into the ceiling, breaking through it and continuing to travel upwards with his two passengers. As he reaches a good distance above the rooftop he coats his hands in a black flame like aura and grabs hold of Hikibune's monstrous arm. 

The burn forces him to release his grip, and after loosing his source of flight he begins to plummet back to the earth, Maze still in his other hand, "Ooooh...Maybe I would've been better off just shocking him..." he says before racing after the two at top speed.

He holds out his open palm as he descends a sword made of orange aura forming in it as he catches up with the two. He holds it above his head and slices Hikibune's hand right off and catching it as it continues its hold on Maze. 

The monster is not as fortunate, as it crashes right back into the building, the force strong enough to send him breaking through floor after floor. 

Drake lands back in the laboratory and forces the hand to open and release the inventor, "Yeeeah, sorry about dropping you like that," he says sheepishly, "I don't normally do that to my nakama for the record."

They both turn as they hear a loud crash, "Guess he finally hit the floor," there is a moment of silence before a piercing scream breaks it, and the blue beast formerly known as Hikibune leaps back through the holes he has created and returns to face off against the two pirates.

His wounds suddenly begin to bubble before sprouting out a new arm from each of them. Even his wrist began to sprout off arm after arm of where his former hand once rested, "Ok you really need to learn to do that."

*World Pirates...*

Rush leaned against his knees, panting heavily. His little stunt from before was much harder than it looked, and it looked pretty damn hard to begin with. 

He watched as the rest of his crew took over from where he left off, from Brolly's surprise jelly rescue to Duke's big finale, "Impressive...Too bad he wouldn't have been able to pull it off if I didn't save him from getting squashed under a city in the first place," he says with a smirk.

Though he had to give credit where credit was due, his captain had really come through for them, the entire crew had played their part, even their newest member, Art. 

The Warriors Three reach to help the bunny back to the ship but he waves them off and stands up straight on his own, "I'm fine," he wasn't fine, but he wouldn't let them know that. He wouldn't show any weakness. With their Captain out of commission it was up to him to take charge, even though the battle seemed to be over, "Back to the ship, we've taken care of what we need to here, so lets get off this smog infested island."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ensign Frosty vs. Shinji!​*_Battle of the Arrogant Child and Depressed Clown!​_
Amongst the fighting on the Red Dawn ship, which was being invaded by Garrick and the other muscleheads of TFAJ, two swordsmen were circling each other, completly in the zone. Glen gripped his swords tightly as Shinji looked at him, smirking. Even though the swordsman was shorter by a signicifant amount, it felt like Shinji was looking down on him. This was why Glen had decided not to back down. He was going to run from a damn kid! "I refuse!" Glen shouted, charging at Shinji with his two swords. The little kid was quick, Glen admited for he spun and blocked Shinji's slash with his gigantic cleavers. He then tried to kick at Glen while the two locked swords, Glen was savvy though, breaking away and jumping back. Shinji looked at him with that arrogant smiling face of his, "Didn't know that they let clowns into the marines... No wonder they haven't wiped out the fishman yet if they allow weaklings like you join their ranks!" He roared, running forward at Glen. 

What was Glen's retort? "Well, uh... you're short." The man noted. He ducked as Shinji tried to take off his head. "Damn it! Stop dodging!" The boy yelled as he continued to hack and slash at Glen, but the clown dodged every strike. "Angry, because a clown is evading your attacks?" He asked, mockingly. This further infuriates Shinji. This man was trash! He didn't even deserve to be called a true warrior! Shinji was one of the best assassins in the _freaking_ world, he wouldn't be beaten by a fool like this! He grinned evilly and after his last few slashes, he raises his giant cleavers and shouts, "Cleaver Storm!" Suddenly, Shinji becomes much faster and so did his slashes.

Glen's eyes widened as one slash nearly cuts off his head, he blocked with his wakizashi, holding it vertically to keep the cleaver backed. Another attack came and Glen twists to keep it at bay with his katana. He gritted his teeth as Shinji attacks from sometimes, his movement so fast that it is a blur to Glen's eyes, he simply can't follow. Maybe he should've run away? _No!_ He thought... He had a way out of his attack and it wasn't honorable. Glen blocked another attack with his sword, before pulling out several spinning tops from his pocket, he then throws them into the air.

"Dance of 100 Kamikaze Tops!" He shouted out, just as the spinning tops start to fall on Shinji.

As Shinji was attacking furiously, he failed to notice them. As they collided with his cleavers, they explode violently, knocking Shinji back. Another spinning top hits him, this continue and just as he had attacked Glen from all angles, Shinji was being bomarded by explosive spinning tops on each side. There was no way to block them... 

Glen hopped back as the last spinning top exploded, dust flying his way. As the cloud of dense dust disperses he expects to see a kid sitting there, defeated. "YOU DAMN CLOWN!!"

Glen couldn't believe it! Shinji was still standing, but his jacket, the top part of it had been blown to shreds. He could also see that Shinji's body was badly burnt, slightly darkened by the heat of the explosion. He could already see that his body were blistering. Suprisingly, he didn't drop his cleavers, instead he ran towards Glen and started attacking him angrily, "Die! Die! Die!" He yelled with every slash. However, with one last release of the steam, he calmed down and stopping slashing at Glen. "You will die, clown... But no need to get overworked on a terrible cheapshot anyway." Shinji told Glen.

He wipes ashes off his body and he also takes off the tattered jacket. He then stomped on it, angrily. The jacket was of no use to him, anymore. Shinji then looked back at Glen, "I guess I'll have to finish this quickly then, if you're doing to try and cheat..." He stated, shooting towards Glen like a fucking bullet, he then spins and starts slashing at Glen once again. "My father was a butcher, before those damn fish man came and stole his life!" He told Glen. Glen was to busy using both of his swords to defend himself, to ask why he was telling this. "I learned one thing from him... If you keep on hacking at something, you'll get down to the grisle and then the bone!" He exclaimed. 

He kept on cutting away, everything else around him seeing to have stopped. His attention was on Glen after he used that stupid spinning top move on him. How stupid to think that he could've killed Shinji with such a childish technique... You'd need to pack a stronger punch to defeat him... Finally, on his last powerful slash, "And I'll get down to your bone..." He said coldly and very chillingly. Glen realized that he needed to end this fast. Shinji had seemed to have lost all restraints after he hit him with the spinning tops, so Glen was doing his best to survivor as he could right now. However, Shinji jumped into the air and yelled out, "Cleaver Spin!" The little kid was playing leapfrog now and hopped over Glen's now. Except he was playing the game with giant meat cleavers.

He spun and slashed at Glen's open back with the huge cleavers, however, Glen was rather used to being on his guard all the time. A lot of people wanted to kick his ass for some reason, despite the fact that he was depressed and didn't really bother anyone. Glen brought down his two swords and blocked the attack, he growled though. The impact was great from that one, Glen however pushed back, muscles bulging from his arms. "Give up clown!" Shinji yelled back, opposing Glen with his mighty cleavers. Neither of the two did. They pushed away from each other and Glen looked at Shinji. This was the final bout of their battle. 

"Dark force!" Shinji yelled out and a malvolent, dark energy seemed to form around the boy. It was generated from his own hatred of fish man. But as he looked at Glen, he realized that he didn't just hate the fish man. He hated weaklings too. Like this guy. The fish man were an inferior race and this man was low as the fishmen as well. As he thought of this, the hatred only continued to boil, the energy forming around his cleavers. 

"You're weak!" He shouted, his voice demonic and disorted. The little brat rushed forward with his cleavers that had pure hatred placed in them. He then slashed at Glen with them, who blocked again with his sword combination. Pure power rushed at Glen as Shinji pressed, "Kneel before me clown! Kneel!" Shinji shouted, pushing Glen back into the wall...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ensign Frosty vs. Shinji! *​
_The Conclusion!_​
*Fifteen Years Ago~ East Blue~*
_"MOM!!" A young boy screamed, nearly knocking over the door as he ran into the house in search of his mother. We see that the boy has blue hair, a big red nose, and tears streaming from his face. This of course was a younger Glen Frosty. He ran through the house, in search of his mother. No one else would be there. Glen and his mother lived alone, since his father left him and left his wife. Occasionally, Glen's uncle would come and visit them, though. "MOM!!" Glen shouted, again. 

"Yes dear~" A woman's voice said and she walks out of a room, wearing a plain-white shirt along with blue shorts. Her hair was blue like her son and even though her skin was pale like a ghost and she had a huge red nose, the woman was truly beautiful. She was Samantha Frosty, mother of Glen Frosty. Glen smiled upon seeing her. His mother's radiant, but strange beauty always cheered him up. However, he started sobbing again, "MOM!!!"

"Hush." His mother said, camly. Her voice was gentle, hitting his soul like waves hit the shore. She put a finger to his mouth and then wiped his face with her hand, "Don't cry, dear. Or frown. You must always remain optimistic..." She told her son. However, when she saw how dirty his clothes were, Samantha nearly fainted. "WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR CLOTHES!" She screamed, immediatly, stripping Glen and then putting some nice new white ones on him. She sighed in relief, "I can't stand dirty things..." She muttered, Samantha then bent her knees so that she was eye level with her young son. "Now what happened?" 

Glen frowned, "It was the Wilkes boys, mommy. They called me a clown, again!" He said, falling into her. "Then they beat me up and rolled me down the Gyo Hills..." Glen's mother embraced the boy and Samantha picked her son up, holding him tightly. After she was finished spinning him through the air and hugging him, she put him back down and pattedd him on the head. "Son~ You must learn that what others think of you, is not important! The only thing that is important is if you feel good about yourself!" She told the boy, whose tears had evaporated as he looked up at the beaming face of his mother. "You must learn to stand up for yourself, though... If you can't do it for yourself, do it for me! Think of how hard it is to scrub and get the filth out of your dirty clothes if they roll you down another hill..." She told her son. 

"For you?" He said... "Okay, mom." 

However, Samantha didn't let her son go. "Finally, don't forget my son... I'll always be here for you, even in death... So whenever you're sad or down, think of my smile!" She shouted, hugging him once again._

*Flashback End~*

For the first time, Glen smiled as he was being pushed back by the power of Shinji. "Thanks, mom." He muttered. Shinji growled, "What are you smiling about, damn clown!" Glen continued to grin, though. 

"I realize that... I've got someone here for me." He told Shinji, quite simply as he stood up and pushed back against Shinji's cleavers. A ghostly image appeared behind Glen for a brief second as he gained the strength, he needed. "I might be a coward... I might be a pathetic, messed up son of a bitch... But I do one thing! I fight for myself!" He shouted, knocking back Shinji and breaking his attack once and for all. Before he could gather his wits, Glen pulled out a unicycle and hopped on it. He started to ride up the wall and then once he reached the top, Glen pushed off with enough strength that he flew through the air. "Fireworks in the cool summer breeze!"

He tilted the bicycle and pointed his wakizashi downwards. Shinji looked up and his eyes widen, "No... I can't lose to a damn clown!" He shouted, trying to block with his swords, but Glen yelled, "Sting of the Unicycle!" He pushed down and his sword ploughed through Shinji's chest, cutting through the heart and ending the boy's life. Glen had his body in a complete vertical position as he kept his blade in the boy's heart and twisted it, coldly. He wasn't so use to killing people, but sailing on the Absolute Justice lead you to become slightly more... sociopathic.

Glen pulled out his blade and landed on his feet. He sheathed both of his swords and walked away from Shinji who falls after his life was stolen from him. However, Glen decided to leave him with one last word, "I showed you mercy, kid... Growing up sucks."


----------



## Noitora (Jun 1, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ CA*

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
The fight had been concluded and he had been the victor, though it had cost him a lot of energy and cost upon his attire. Though he was so ridiculously rich a few shreds of clothes were hardly an issue for his pocket and how deep it was. He continued to sit upon his chair beside the long Fishman table, not bringing himself to look over the crushed corpse, while sipping on glass after glass of rick wine. After a few minutes passed he pushed himself to his feat and weakly glided towards the doorway. The wine was simply to give him some courage to check outside as it was more than likely if he was attacked then the marines left with him would also have met some sort of danger. 

Just as he open the doorway to the main hall he almost practically bumped into a running Amelia and almost toppled, only his hand grasping the door kept him from falling. Though being completely exhausted and drained, and also a bit fried he only smiled in return. Lysanders attempt was a charming and dashing smirk that he usually wore yet due to his wounds it would unlikely have the same effect as usual. He Word Noble let out a soft sigh as he leant onto the doorway so his victory was in sight.
*?They should not underestimate Lysander Sa?lis, the Future Fleet Admiral... Ha?ha.?* He said weakly while trying to strike a pose. This had kicked a lot out of him but he still felt proud for his success even if he would not admit it anymore than a daily occurrence, this was the first true fight he had never taken part in and he had won. 


*Elsewhere, leaving Marineford....*

Back at the Marine Headquarters a handsome and alluring man strode confidently along the dock towards his vessel. Marines marched at his heel and others saluted as he passed. Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon was on his way into Grand Line after more word of rookie disruption. They had become quite a pain and even began straying too close to his investments. 
?Vice Admiral!? A marine saluted as he reached his ship. The friendly and well mannered appearing officer smiled warmly and saluted in return.
_?Everything is prepared??_ He asked with warmth to his voice. The marine nodded and saluted again. It was time to head out though little did he know that a certain warrior of Shinpou could taste his blood already, using every fibre in his being to charge straight into battle with famous Swordsman.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 1, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"LAAAAAAAAAAND~~~~" Rex calls out, leaping off the ship and swimming through the water... "REX YOU IDIOT! IT'S STILL FIVE MILES AWAY!!!" Alex shouts. "FOOOOOOOD~~~~" Rex screams as he swims through the water at a speed that would make most boats jealous. "That damn fool..." Alex rubbed his temples, trying not to lose control of himself over the situation. 

"Ah... He left..." Kimchi rubbed his eyes, stepping out onto the deck for the first time in days. "Kimchi, you're a fishman right.. Do you mind swimming ahead?" Kimchi looked up at Alex and saluted. "Aye sir." Taking his spear with him, Kimchi leaped into the water and took off at a speed even faster than Rex... "Wow... Fishmen are... wow." Alex blinked.

"Let's get on with it!" Kaidou leaps onto the turtle. "TO THE OCEAN!!! FOR FOOD!!!!" He shouts. "Ah... sorry... i'm a slow swimmer..." Genbu's words come out agonizingly slow... 

Bozalika Island-

"LAND!!!!" Rex dashes out of the ocean onto a barren beach, remnants of stone buildings litter the ground, but Rex doesn't even notice. "Ah... I'm hungry..." Kimchi washes up on shore next to Rex, haven given up swimming a long time ago. "Ah! Kimchi! ..... Wait.. Why didn't we just have you fish for us...?" He blinked, but looking back down at the sleeping Kimchi Rex suddenly remembers why they didn't let him fish... "He is truly rexmarkable." Rex shook his head and picked up the sleeping fishman. "Come on Kimchi, Let's get some food."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Bryagh]​*
Rounding a corner Bryagh is faced with this marine base?s Barracks complex. It really wasn?t much to look at. A simple set of building for a simple sect of Marines. Bryagh chuckled to himself as he ran along the far wall. If he knew that this was small as it was he would have never went after Jim Landers. He would have came straight here. As he neared the first of the building he started to rear back with his large club, the Giant?s Arm. The weapon sang as it cut through the air, but the impending impact was not to be. ?No you don?t!? a voice calls just before a foot slammed into Bryagh?s face. The large club flies to the left and imbeds into a far wall, Bryagh isn?t far behind. He slams with great force into the same wall. Cracking and staining under such sudden and harsh impact chunks of wall and rock collapses down  atop the mercenary burying him. ?Under the power vested in me by the Marine High Command I command you to cease and desist in your hostile actions.? the Marine says shortly after landing with a light thud.   ?Who dare attack the envoy of Ommadon?!? Bryagh shouts from beneath the rubble. A moment later a large portion of debris dislodges itself from the rest of the pile and hurls itself at the marine.

?Thrust Kick!?  the Marine shouts destroying the section of wall that was hurled his way. As the dust settled Bryagh was now standing amidst rubble that once buried him.  ?I give you a final chance to identify yourself. Less you die with no name.? Bryagh spits venomously. His muscles tensed with each beat of his heart as that Barbarian training began to rear its ugly head. With an concussive side hand Bryagh levels the section of wall that held his weapon, freeing it for himself.  ?Do you not head my warning?? Bryagh snorts, his eye seemed to glow with hatred.  ?Lt. Jr. Class Dillon T. Bryd, acting supervisor of Little Island Marine Corp.? the marine replied flicking his hat back. A grin was plastered to his face as he spoke.  ?You dare speak to Br..?, ?I know who you are Bryagh the Black. Infamous Mercenary form the white north.? Dillon remarks as he steps closer to Bryagh. ?Scratch that, little known mercenary form the snowy north.? he corrects himself with the sliest of grins as he falls into a martial stance. This Marine was a smart one and from rumor he knew of Bryagh?s temperament. And he ploy worked beautifully, Bryagh snorted and growled as his anger flared. Charging forward he throws caution to the wind as he begins to recklessly attack his opponent. With a grunt a hard right hook is thrown. Dillon smile still hung about his feature ducks, rolling to the left. 

Dashing forward he slams a fist into Bryagh?s ribs. Angered further Bryagh rears back pulling both arms far above his head. Grasping fingers together and interlocking them he forms an ax handle. Coming down with all his force he again misses the Marine. The ground rumbles as it is struck by the wild blow. From behind Bryagh, Bryd comes down with a spinning kick. The tip of his boot connects with the back of Bryagh?s head as the mercenary was recovering.  Forced back to his knees Bryagh grunts as Dillon lands in a pushup position. With an umph the Marine spins around catching the back of his heel on the bridge of Bryagh?s nose. Blood spurts and Bryagh yells, the attack forces him back to his feet. Dillon spins back around as Bryagh stumbles about trying to catch his balance. A pushing kick catches Bryagh in the thigh just above the knee. Collapsing to the ground again Bryagh is helpless as Dillon continues his brutal assault. A hopping scissor kick brings the battered Mercenary to his feet forcibly for the second time in this little scramble. Dillon?s grin falls to a frown as he lands  form the hit. Still absorbing the shock of landing Dillon jumps around and thrust out with a standing flat kick. ?THRUST KICK!? he yells as he catches Bryagh just under his heart. Grunting Bryagh catches blood in his mouth as he is thrown back with force. Crashing into another wall he punches through and lays seemingly broken between the Marine yard and street just outside the base. 

?Next time, you?ll just serve your sentence, yes?? Dillon asks adjusting his hat back into place. ?Guess I?ll need to get the clean up crew to put you behind bars.? he says  with a light laugh turning back toward the main prison complex.  ?Where do you think you?re going??  Bryagh?s voice weakly trails from the wall. ?Still conscious? ? Dillon asks turning back to the hole in the wall. ?I?ll give you toughness. But you beat. Stay down.? Dillon says as a bloody hand appeared form the darkness. Grabbing onto the wall Bryagh pulls himself back through.  ?You cannot stop my destiny.? Bryagh replies. Blood dripped from small cuts that riddled his body, pulling his left hand up to the hood of his robes he pulls the covering back, then to the side he slides the garment free of his body.  The tattoos that littered his upper body seemed to glows as the other hand produced the dagger form behind his back. Dropping it to the ground Bryagh pops his neck. Bryagh?s eyes focused in on the Marine.  ?And death be thy destination.? Bryagh recites aloud, his eyes then change form their normal green to blood red. 

*[Maruda Town]​*​
 ?Aye, aye Cap?in? Dsurion replies to the order. His eye continually scanned the area looking for any sign of Kei?s presence. A moment later the battered Marine reappears. He was breathing heavily this time. Between Dsurion?s mechanical enhancements and Zero?s deadly devil fruit techniques this man was feeling it.  ?Buck Shot Frenzy!? Dusrion shouts as he lifts his arm.  ?Whoo HA! Blow away, Blow Away!? the frantic creature shouts aloud. Its chest closed while a another compartment seemed to swing open. Larger orbs began to roll down into the open hopper on Dsurion?s arm as his hand started to rotate again. Steam vented from the hand as the thunderous sound of rapid fired rounds rattle down the battle field. The first dozen or so shots were the flaming shells that ended Dsurion?s last barrage of fire, but moments latter the mild ?ratta tat tat? of Dsurion?s Gatling arm changed to high impact explosions as the buck shot loaded the chamber. With each blast not only did steam escape the vents, but flashes of light did too.

Kei was now doing his best to avoid the attacks. So much firepower between the rapidly fired muskets and the Zero, Zero no Projectiles he was hard pressed to do anything but dodge. But now the small flaming shot was replaced with larger shot gun shot that opened up down range releasing a larger spray of even smaller shot. Marines that survived the  initial onslaught before Zero also focused on Kei were now being chipped away stray shots as their Lt. Jr. Class avoided that same fate.  Stand still, stand still!? Frenzy barked as his compartment ran dry.  ?Not good.? it shouts as the last of the buck shot drops into the hopper portion of Dsurion?s gun.  ?Go for the special 109 rounds in my pack Mate!? Dsurion shouts as he slows his rate of fire conserving the last of the ammo that Frenzy had feed into his arm. Jumping franticly Frenzy obeys as he climbs down Dsurions body. The small flap is opened on his belt as Frenzy starts to pull the special ammo from within. As the last of the buckshot feed through Dsurion pulled his arm back. Pulling a wrench out of the bag on his side he slams it into the arm and pulls down and back. Whirling to life his arm changes again. The barrel flows together as the smaller barrels meld into one long barrel. The steam vents collapse in and become open slits along the side of the chamber. A sight forms on the tip as Frenzy climbs back around. In his grasp is several long belts of the strangest looking ammo that Zero had ever seen.

  ?Lock and Load Frenzy!? Dsurion shouts. Complying Frenzy opens the top latch and places the first of the belts in.  ?Bring the rain!? Frenzy hyper growls as Dsurion levels the weapon on the bleeding Marine. Red smoke billows from the barrel as the first shots are fired. The small pop of the earlier gun was nothing next to the concussive shot this weapon produced. The very windows in the surrounding buildings shook with each round.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Bryagh]​*
> 
> Rounding a corner Bryagh is faced with this marine base?s Barracks complex. It really wasn?t much to look at. A simple set of building for a simple sect of Marines. Bryagh chuckled to himself as he ran along the far wall. If he knew that this was small as it was he would have never went after Jim Landers. He would have came straight here. As he neared the first of the building he started to rear back with his large club, the Giant?s Arm. The weapon sang as it cut through the air, but the impending impact was not to be. ?No you don?t!? a voice calls just before a foot slammed into Bryagh?s face. The large club flies to the left and imbeds into a far wall, Bryagh isn?t far behind. He slams with great force into the same wall. Cracking and staining under such sudden and harsh impact chunks of wall and rock collapses down  atop the mercenary burying him. ?Under the power vested in me by the Marine High Command I command you to cease and desist in your hostile actions.? the Marine says shortly after landing with a light thud.   ?Who dare attack the envoy of Ommadon?!? Bryagh shouts from beneath the rubble. A moment later a large portion of debris dislodges itself from the rest of the pile and hurls itself at the marine.
> 
> ...



Kei was wounded and tired, but far from being out of ideas. The shot to his shoulder was painful, but he could still use both his swords. As he stopped to take a breath, it took but a second before both of the evil pirates had resumed the fire. *"Soru!"* he said, but a stray shot to the knee made him slower, making them able to trace his movements. Pain surged through his body as he watched part of his nose dissappear suddenly. His hands met the same end, now with several holes and wounds. _"Damn devil fruit."_ he cursed under his breath.

Then the sounds of heavy fire filled the air. Windows was being destroyed by the sound itself. He only had one more shot at this. _*"Soru!"*_ he yelled out in pain. Managing to get within striking distance, he uses all of his power on one strong attack. *"SEVER!" *


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 1, 2011)

*[Mist Island]​*​
Get off this Island. The thought never once crossed Tobias’ mind. He was always content with living on his own in the thick of Mist Forest. There he was most at home. And the sea almost frightened him. When he first ate that strange fruit that he found on the body of the Marine he got his cloths from he almost drown on the beach. But Kent’s strength and  charisma spoke to Tobias. If this man would not only come here and defend this place form other pirates but also offer Tobias a position on his crew then who would Tobias be not to accept his offer. But before he could reply the young man that had confronted Kent earlier stumbled in the way. Cutting off the interaction and conversation before if could be finished. This allowed Tobias to see what Kent was even further capable of. To the young man’s surprise Kent decided to patch the boy up. That was an overly nice thing to do, considering that he was about to fight Kent before the woman that now sat on the buildings above showed up. 

With a little coaxing The Cipher pirate’s medic reluctantly patched the boy up, making him almost good as new. But this generosity was met will illness as the by awoke moments later. Getting up he more or less told Kent to fuck off and get off the island. As expected Kent, who’s generosity was spat at, reacts a bit more violently. The boy slams off a nearby wall and Kent is quickly on him. He warned the boy that it was only that woman being here that he still kept his head. Tobias knew the feeling. That of betrayal. He witnessed the cruelty of people first hand and even observed the cruelty of this island.  It was in that moment that the woman had moved again. This time she was able to freeze Kent with her power. This didn’t settle well with Tobias, the boy was the one that started this. Kent had his crew fix him up. His reaction bore the fate that he got in return. He might not be strong enough to take this woman, but even if it meant he got injured he would allow Kent to fight back.

 “That not be proper miss, the boy got what he earned. Now if you’d kindly release my Captain.” Tobias calmly says as he holds both arms close to his chest. With a flash of brilliant light two large scimitars came into being. One was black and the other was white. In the center of the hilt of each weapon were yin-yang’s . Tobias’ head rose to meet her gaze as she turned. His gray eyes showed no fear. No hint of waver. He was indeed prepared to die for a man that he just meet. 

*[ Kenneth Forescythe]​*​
A warm breeze filled the mid morning air while a loud snore cut through the silence of such a serene scene. Between two trees not too far form the local dock a makeshift hammock was strung.  The hammock was strangely made. Knotted and tied together with the shits of several men. Belts latched the shirts to the tree and they creaked as it swayed from side to side. At the base of the right tree a group of men, half naked, beaten and bruised were tied tightly in place by heavy gauged rope. They remain mostly quite but one man was brave enough to speak up. “This.. This is Marine brutality!” the man whimpers. The hammock stirred a bit. But no answer was given in return. “Hey, brute did you hear me?!” the man shouts this time. But again nothing. The shouting caught the other tied men’s attention who started to lowly talk amongst themselves. “Shhh, be quite. Don’t wake him.” one man says trying to keep his voice as low as possible. “Yeah, be quite, I’m in no mood for another beating.”, “Yeah shut up Gorge.” two other chime in. “FUCK you. He beat us. Took our shirts and belts and tied us to this tree.” the man shouts in an irate tone as he struggled against he knot that held him in place. 

The hammock stirs again, this time a bit more violently. In the next moment a large boot meets with the loudest man’s head. * “If ye dennea shut yer traps,  we’ll ’ave ah wee talk lads.”* a thunderous voice boomed as the foot slipped back up onto the hammock. Tears formed in the struck man’s head as he felt the muscles in his neck tare. A moment later a large brown bottle attached to a equally large hand rolled from the hammock and swung from side to side. On the light yellow tag three ’X’s’ can be seen. This man confiscated it from the men that laid tied at his feet. A belch escapes the hammock as the man shifts his weight. A moment later the snoring starts again. “Can you believe the nerve of that man?” the injured man complains as he tries his best to move his head to a more comfortable position.  “Shut up, don’t wake him back up.” one of the others plea. But it is too late as the brown bottle hit’s the sand and spills. * “Cannea ye not shut up fer a coupl’ moments ye bunch of braggarts.”* the Marine shouts as he flops both feet over the Hammock’s edge. * “And nao ye made meh drop meh drink an’ its spillin’ all over th’ sands. Ye ’ave some nerve Lads.”* the man bellows again as he pulls himself up. 

* “If there be one thing I cannea stand it’s the waste ’o good alcohol!”* the Marine growls standing to his full height. The men tied to the tree tremble as he makes his way over to them. His large hands wrap around the tree just above their heads. * “I thought we had ah deal laddies. Ye let meh sleep ’til the Xtreme Marine Squad get here, and I’d let you keep yer head. Ken whit I mean?”* the Marine growls as he starts to pull. In the next seconds the tree strains as it is pulled from the ground. Dirt and sand pours from the root system as the large man now is able to look each man in the eyes. * “Nao, are we at an accord lads, or do I ’ave tae chunk ye into th’ seas?”* the Marine asks angrily. “Yes sire Kenneth, sir. We have an agreement.” most of the criminals reply. Biting his lower lip Kenneth drops the tree back into place. Turning he walks over to the large brown jug. Bending down he picks it up, empty. * “Nao isn’t this ban-jacksed.”* Kenneth asks as he stands back up. No need to try and go back to sleep, he had ruined his Hammock anyway.  * “Bah, I’ll be sendin’ someoan after ye lads, I’m heading back tae town.”* the large man says as he begins to walk back to the Marine Base. [/font]


----------



## Eternity (Jun 1, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Mist Island]​*
> Get off this Island. The thought never once crossed Tobias? mind. He was always content with living on his own in the thick of Mist Forest. There he was most at home. And the sea almost frightened him. When he first ate that strange fruit that he found on the body of the Marine he got his cloths from he almost drown on the beach. But Kent?s strength and  charisma spoke to Tobias. If this man would not only come here and defend this place form other pirates but also offer Tobias a position on his crew then who would Tobias be not to accept his offer. But before he could reply the young man that had confronted Kent earlier stumbled in the way. Cutting off the interaction and conversation before if could be finished. This allowed Tobias to see what Kent was even further capable of. To the young man?s surprise Kent decided to patch the boy up. That was an overly nice thing to do, considering that he was about to fight Kent before the woman that now sat on the buildings above showed up.
> 
> With a little coaxing The Cipher pirate?s medic reluctantly patched the boy up, making him almost good as new. But this generosity was met will illness as the by awoke moments later. Getting up he more or less told Kent to fuck off and get off the island. As expected Kent, who?s generosity was spat at, reacts a bit more violently. The boy slams off a nearby wall and Kent is quickly on him. He warned the boy that it was only that woman being here that he still kept his head. Tobias knew the feeling. That of betrayal. He witnessed the cruelty of people first hand and even observed the cruelty of this island.  It was in that moment that the woman had moved again. This time she was able to freeze Kent with her power. This didn?t settle well with Tobias, the boy was the one that started this. Kent had his crew fix him up. His reaction bore the fate that he got in return. He might not be strong enough to take this woman, but even if it meant he got injured he would allow Kent to fight back.
> ...



Naomi turned to Tobias. But instead of taking a defensive stance, she smile. "I admire your curage." she said. Kent was still frozen, and would not move until he answered her question. "But I am afraid I can not accept that request. You see, Orland is almost like a son to me, and if anything happens to him, the person that see fit to hurt him is going to be sorry." Her tone was calm and she was smiling, but there was something about her that made any person weak at heart when she spoke. Maybe because the words she spoke was so true and caring, yet so strong and intimidating.

She turned to Kent, looking him into his eyes. "So what is it going to be?"


----------



## Furious George (Jun 1, 2011)

*Kali Raba vs. Hipper....*

The young master thief was sent flying further down the hallway from another vicious punch. He struggled to stand to his feet, a rather nasty hole clean through his belly and his face busted and leaking. 

"That's it.... The momstrous marine Hipper grasped Kali by his face and slammed him against the wall. Blood splashed from his back as the force broke skin. Hipper punched Kali in his wounded stomach before he could cry out. "JUST KEEP GETTING BACK UP, LOSER!!"

Hipper then began to run with the broken Kali still in his hands while his back skid against the wall. The pressure from Hipper's grasp and his mad dash caused the walls to crumble as Kali's back passed over them. A path of broken plaster and blood was left in the wake of the torturous attack. Hipper, rather enjoying himself, Allowed Kali to hit the floor once more. He began to laugh as the young thief came to his feet again.

"That's what I'm talkin' about! stand up again! Make this last just a little longer!"

The marine thumbed his nose and got into a sort of boxing stande to prepare for another onslaught. He didn't even have to use his Tiger Stance.

Kali was far from attacking. Far from running... the only thing that was coming in clear was to just. keep. standing. 

_“WE ARE THE BRO PIRATES AND WE DON’T STAND FOR NONE OF THIS SHIT!” _

That booming declaration.... Kali had heard it even from up here. He didn't know Hornet at all and yet there was something about him and his voice that seemed "real". It was a poor description but nothing else came to his mind. 

Kali tried to desert such a "real" person. He couldn't make up for that. He couldn't fight this marine. He couldn't run away from him. But he could stand.

As Kali struggled to his feet for the umpteenth time his vision came to a certain level of focus. He examined Hipper's boxing-like stance. In a blur Hipper moved. 

_There!!_

And just like that Kali saw an opening. 

Hipper's eyes hardened behind his shades, realizing right away that he made a huge mistake. It was too late though. 

DEATH'S SOFT TOUCH TECHNIQUE!!! 

Kali cried with a lifetime of kung-fu training behind his voice. He reached out an ominous head to Hipper's temple. Hipper could have sworn he saw the shadow of the grim reaper in Kali's eyes. 

!!!!......

Hipper was sure he would see his Maker when he opened his eyes...  

"What the!?!" Hipper sweat-dropped. 

Intstead, he only saw Kali holding his prized shades.

"Hehe." Kali laughed nervously. 

He wasn't able to overcome his curse even in a serious fight. 

"I-I'll just give these back to you. No harm done!" 

"I was sure I was a goner... are you screwin' with me, loser?" A vein erupted on the marine's forehead. 

-----------------------------------

_Moments later..._ 

From 3 stories up a section of the Marine Base wall explodes. A blue-haired thief, beaten black and blue, is sent flying down to the courtyard below where The Bro pirates, Their enemies and the 39 Swipers are all waiting. 

*"Raba-Sama!!!"* The 39 Swipers who were still conscience cried out as their leader hit the grass, seemingly lifeless. 

Hipper stood in the opening of the wall that Kali's body just made. 

"Take a good look at your loser leader, ladies! That is exactly how you're gonna end up!" He cried out. "Commander, I'll be down there in a second to collect the trash and throw em' back in his cell. Gotta take a piss!" 

"RRRAAAAGHHHH!!!"

"Hm?" Hipper looked out into the courtyard once more. "No. You gotta be kidding me..." 

In the center of the courtyard stood an enraged, possessed Kali, throwing his head repeatedly against a nearby rock that aligned the Base's walkway.

"W-what is the boss doing!?" #39 stood to his feet with a struggle. "Stop it, Raba-sama! You'll kill yourself!" 

*"He..he..he..he"* #21 began to laugh harshly. He lay on the ground, still unable to get up from the damage he took. *"You're the newest member right?"*

"Huh?" 

*"Watch and learn, new guy... this fight... its already over."* #21 smiled with pain.

"RRRAAAAGHHHH!!!"

Kali cried more out of defiance then pain from his self-mutilation. The 39 Swipers began to arise to their feet as their leader cried bloody murder.

By some act of divine intervention the marine had created enough distance between them for Kali to "prepare" for a fight. Before Hipper wasn't giving him enough space to "work" the curse out of his system. And now... 

Kali reeled his bloody head all the way back for a massive collision.

THIS IS IT!!! RAAARRRGGGGGHHH!!!

Those closer could hear the sickening thud of raw skull on rock. Kali lay lifeless for a moment... but when he arose 3 stars were circling over his head. 

He swayed back and forth like a drunkard, struggling to keep his footing. His hands were in some kind of stance that he would drop suddenly as though he had no control over it. 

"Lieutenant Hipper..." His voice was slurred yet incomprehensibly terrifying.  "I am Kali Raba... Leader of the 39 Swipers, Thief Extraordinaire, The Demon of Baolin Village Temple..."

His crew began to get pumped up...

*"MASTER OF THE DRUNKEN BOXING STYLE! I WILL BE YOUR OPPONENT!"* 

*"MORE LIKE DIZZY BOXING STYLE!!"* The 39 Swipers shouted with sweatdrops.

"Heh. I hit you hard enough to kill a man 3 times over! This is too much! I think I might get a boner..." The sadistic marine smoothly hopped from the opening and landed in the court yard. He beheld the master thief constantly stumble to keep his balance. "Commander, forgive me if I kill the little snot accidentally, because this is gonna be TOO MUCH FUN!" He rocketed to the dazed Kali with the integrity of a bullet. 

TIGER FLURRY!!!

Hipper began to flick his hands out in lightning fast succession. He would dice up his opponent while he was on his feet. 

IMPOSSIBLE!" The marine's voice lost all its confidence. Kali dodged every. single. strike without giving up an inch of his footing.

"Where are ya, marine! I'll tear you apart when I find you!"

"He's not dodging... he's just trying to stay awake and look for him?" #39 sweatdropped. 

Indeed, if you looked close enough you could see that Kali was merely falling in and out of consciousness at a speed that surpassed Hipper's flurries! It looked like immaculate jukes and dodges to the untrained eye, smooth and flowing like a gentle river.

"Hey don't just stand there and look pretty, guys! Help me find that marine!"

*"YOU'RE FIGHTING HIM RIGHT NOW, RABA-SAMA!!!"* 

".... Are you kidding?"

*"WE WOULDN'T JOKE AT A TIME LIKE THIS!"* The 39 Swipers shouted, quickly running out of sweat to drop.

While all this was going on Kali didn't get hit by a single tiger swipe. Hipper was attacking frantically. 

"Oh, there he is!"

He lazily caught the marine's fist and proceeded to bend it in five ways that nature never intended them to bend. Before Hipper could cry out he received a vicious elbow to the throat. While his head was down, Kali delivered a headbutt that almost looked like he was merely stumbling into him. 

Hipper reeled back from the unspeakable pain, but Kali stumbled forward and delivered another headbutt. Hipper fell further back but Kali continued to pursue him in his stupor. Without warning Kali fell on his back, but not before delivering a vicious half-bicycle kick to the stunned marine's jaw.

"THAT'S OUR BOSS!" The 39 Swipers cheered.

Both martial artist lay on the soft grass... Hipper jolted to his feet with nervous energy and shock. He looked at the floored Kali with the wild hostility of a cornered animal. 

"W-What are you?!?" 

Kali came back to his feet but only 2 of the 3 stars were circling around his head. 

"When all the stars vanish, Kali will be out of his dizzy spell. He will need to beat Hipper before then.." #18 explained to #39. 

"By now, you.... must feel it right? Even a punk kid like you must...... have been able to tell just from that one blow..." Kali mocked Hipper's earlier words, voice still slurred. The lieutenant was enraged.

*"OUR BOSS IS SOOOOO COOL!"* 

"The difference between you and I is too great. Your rabble are going to die today. None of you EVER stood a chance against The 39 Swipers!" Kali pointed at what he was sure was his opponent.

*"WRONG DIRECTION! YOU'RE TALKING TO A BUSH, RABA-SAMA!"* The 39 Swipers cried in embarrassment.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates: Elaine Cruskent*

Elaine was a 17-year-old girl. This meant that while she was usually extremely calm, she was also prone to acting impulsively on rare occasions. Unfortunately, this was one such occasion. She was all for helping people, but she had little patience for men who were ungrateful. Her ability to tell the future meant that she often warned others about impending dangers. However, her kind intentions were only too often brushed aside. Elaine was thus well aware of how Kent felt. Besides, Kent had helped her alot as well over their travels, even if it was in a rather indirect way.

Elaine summoned one of her gold cards, grasping it in her hand.

"The Hanged Man!"

Everyone present couldn't help but gasp slightly in shock as their world was literally turned around upside down.

"Woah! What the fuck happened?!" Kent yelled out. He found that his hair was still in place, as though gravity too had reversed.

"Calm down Kent, it's just me."

"Oh, Elaine! I'll never get used to your crazy voodoo magic. Why did you do this? It feels like you haven't done anything in a really long while," Kent asked.

"Well, everyone was acting like all their blood was rushing to their heads, so I thought I might as well make it happen," Elaine explained, shrugging her shoulders. "Look, I don't know why you're so angry," she continued, addressing Orland and ignoring that Kent was actually trying to enslave the island, "but attacking people who help you will probably get you killed in the future."

The fortune teller stole a quick look at Naomi. She wasn't sure if The Hanged Man's visual disorientation would affect her at all, but she was hoping that the other female would recognize that she was trying to break up the fight, and would not step in or make things worse.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2011)

*Katsuo vs. Lt. Fran Frola​*_The battle draws to an end!​_
On the island of Hethsville, a battle was being waged between pirates and marines. The mighty Stefen, one part of the devils of Hethsville had fallen in battle against Pierre. Meanwhile, the other half of the duo was engaging in a fierce battle with Pierre's crewmate, Katsuo. Fran and Katsuo were in a competition as their blades matched. In a competition to see whose swordsmanship was stronger. "Come on, you damn pussycat!" Fran roared, bringing his sword up and briefly pausing before he slashed at Katsuo again. Katsuo twisted and blocked with his sword. His eyes then narrowed, "I'm getting tired of people calling me that-nya." He said, "I'm also getting tired of fighting this way-nya..." He muttered. Fran rose an eyebrow as Katsuo pushed against his sword, knocking him back. Katsuo then threw his sword into the air and as it comes down, he catches it with his tail.

Katsuo then got into a new fighting stance, his hands pointed downwards while his arms were drawn upwards and kept close to his chest. He bent them at the elbows, like a cat preparing to pounce on a rat. Meanwhile, his sword swayed from side to side as he anticipated Fran's next move. "This is more comfortable-nya." Katsuo stated. He was indeed more use to fighting in this form. "Do you mock me, cat!" Fran shouted, confused about why Katsuo was holding his sword with his tail. "Hold your sword in your hands like a man!" Katsuo shook his head and then says, "I'm not a man, I'm a cat-nya..." He then bursted forward with an incredible amount of speed. As he neared Fran, he slashes at Fran's midsection with his tail and sword combination.

Fran twisted and blocked with his sword. He gritted his teeth as Katsuo attempted to overpower him. However, his attention should've been on his hands instead of the sword. Katsuo hissed and his claws pop out of his paws, sharp and long, they were like smaller swords and in between each finger. One of Katsuo's hands shot forward and he slammed it into the side of Fran's face, cutting through it. Fran's eyes widened as he realized that he had been cut, "You damn bastard!" He roared, slashing upwards and knocking Katsuo back. "Gaah, you fucking cut me!" Fran yells out. Even though it was a minor cut, Fran seemed to be in a rage. "I'll kill you..." He muttered, his eyes narrowing so that all of his attention was focused on Katsuo.

Katsuo merely grinned at him, "Come at me-nya."

"YOU DARE BAIT ME!" Fran roared, in a complete outrage as the cat's taunting of him. He shoots forward like a damn shark swimming through the ocean, "Stinger of the Sword!" He said, pointing his blade and arm perfectly horizontal and then stabbing forward, like his sword was a scorpion tail. Katsuo's tail came and blocked the sword knocking it to the side. However, the power of the attack made Katsuo slightly stagger. Fran was already moving again though, he performed the same attack from earlier, but incredibly fast this time. Katsuo ducked, twisted, and swayed to avoid the blade as Fran continues to shoot his hand forwards, picking up pace as he does. Red hot energy started to form around the blade, "Burning Stinger!" Fran yelled, and he slammed the blade into the air, creating a small fireball. It hit Katsuo and at close-range, sending the cat flying.

You know how they say cats dislike water? Well, Katsuo liked it better then fire at the moment. His jacket was badly burnt and tattered after that attack. The demon cat fell to his knees as the burns started to blister. Fran grinned upon seeing this weakness, he hopped into the air, moved his arm back and shouts, "Pierce the Soul!" As he came down, he was about to stab Katsuo through his head, but suddenly he hears shouting. Fran whipped around, "Who is interupting my moment of glory!" He asked, looking at the highest tower. That's where the voice had came from. Suddenly, a loud voice shouts at the top of it's lungs...

_?WE ARE THE BRO PIRATES AND WE DON?T STAND FOR NONE OF THIS SHIT!? _

"Eh? What a loud-mouthed pirate..." Fran muttered. Indeed, pirates were distasteful and unpleasant creatures. That's why they were beneath him. Just like this damn cat... He looks back down to where had left Katsuo and his eyes nearly pop out of his skull, "Gone!" He shouted. "B-but I just saw him..." For the first time, Fran was panicking. He whipped around to see Katsuo standing there, glaring at him. "You sneaky little bastard!" Fran shouted, "It wasn't that hard, trust me-nya." Katsuo stated. "I was about to quit-nya... But my captain's words have inspired me to end this-nya!" Katsuo announced. 

A tic appears above Fran's head and the man started to laugh, "End this? Yeah right!" The man yelled, charging at Katsuo again. He was a devil of Hethsville! He wouldn't lose to a shitty cat! Sure, he had underestimated the man, but he was still a piece of shit... There was blood on Fran's face as he ran at Katsuo, who patiently awaited for him to come at him. 

Just as Fran got in close, Katsuo yells out, "Demon Cat Spin!" The demon cat started to spin and he rose his sword as he did so. It all happened in slow-motion as Fran nearly came close to cut him, but Katsuo stopped after he finished his spin, energy having gathered on his blade. He cuts through Fran's midsection, causing blood to fall out of the man's mouth. Katsuo then moved his sword back, "This battle is over-nya..." He muttered, just as Fran hit the floor. His body twitched like an insect, though. The marine was still alive. As a pool of blood started to form he says, "It won't go down like this... I'll die a hero!" He shouted, managing to raise his body half way out of the ground. "Sword Missile!" He yelled, pressing a button on the size of his arm. The blade that was attached to it shoots out, travelling through the air at high speeds and towards the back of Katsuo's head. There was no way he could dodge! Fran's eyes widened. This would be his last dying moment! Killing one of the pirates who had dared invade Hethsville!

However, his hopes were dashed as Katsuo simply moved his tail and blocked the sword with his own. The cat then continued walking and Fran wheezed as the last amount of life dripped out of his body, "Damn it..." He muttered, before passing out. The last thing he was that damn demon cat, walking away. 

Katsuo sighed as he did, bodies littered the place, 'I'll be glad once we do something that's not fighting-nya..." He muttered. However, he was thankful to have survived that battle with Fran. Most pirates would not have. But the Bro Pirates were not most crews. Their captain, Hornet Havoc, had proved that today. They had also proved that...

The Bro Pirates kicked ass.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 1, 2011)

*Nereus*

Meteor wasn't even listening, _"Oi Doc! Fuck him and take a look at my lip!"_ 

Nereus looked up to see a fishman, accompanied by a human, walking towards him. The human was yelling at him to check out his lip - it was split, though not badly. "Oh, the joys of being the only competent doctor for miles," he said under his breath, rolling his eyes. "Fine. Get over here, let me disinfect it." He reached into his bag and pulled out a vial, tapping it once to make sure it was ready. "Stand...there," he said, pointing to a spot a few feet away from him. Uncapping the vial, he flung the remaining liquid directly in Meteor's face. "Hopefully that got into the cut and not your eyes...you should be feeling a burning sensation pretty much everywhere right...about...now," he said, dropping the vial back into his bag.


*Kent*

A lot of things happened at once. Kent suddenly froze in place, mouth half open, Naomi bitching at him for some reason or another. Kent had learned to tune out bitching a long time ago, but he got the basic picture: Apologize to the brat. Oh, and something about letting him into his crew too.

_Bullshit,_ Kent thought to himself. _Like that's ever gonna happen._ He was about to open his mouth to say as much, when Tobias approached.

“That not be proper miss, the boy got what he earned. Now if you’d kindly release my Captain,” the man said, summoning two scimitars. Kent would've nodded, except he still kind of couldn't move.

_Oh hell yeah! Why can't more of my slaves nakama be like this?_ He thought to himself. He opened his mouth to give Tobias some words of encouragement when suddenly the world flipped upside down. This time, Kent at least managed to get a word out. "Woah! What the fuck happened?!" He couldn't see his hair hanging down, which meant it was still in place, even though gravity too had reversed.

"Calm down Kent, it's just me," Elaine assured him.

"Oh, Elaine! I'll never get used to your crazy voodoo magic. Why did you do this? It feels like you haven't done anything in a really long while," Kent asked. It was true, but Kent had gotten used to it. Roy hadn't said anything since they got to Mist Island, and Bros was still in a drug induced coma. And Kent distinctly remembered a talking monkey at some point in time...

"Well, everyone was acting like all their blood was rushing to their heads, so I thought I might as well make it happen," Elaine explained, shrugging her shoulders. "Look, I don't know why you're so angry," she continued, addressing Orland, "but attacking people who help you will probably get you killed in the future."

"Yes!" Kent agreed. He tried to nod, once again realizing he was locked in place. "I am nodding my head in a show of agreement," he informed the group. "Now everyone shut up for a minute. Time normally moves much slower than this and I need a moment to think." He paused for a moment, reviewing his options, and finally spoke. "Tobias. Bitchin swords you got there. Glad you're joining up, you could always use more fighters to work for the glory of the Red Kingdom," He said. "Elain. If I dropped a quarter right now, would it go up into the sky? Because that would be awesome. Naomi. Orland was being a whiny...whiner. You need to understand that if I let him into the crew, I reserve the right to smack him around when he gets his whine on. Orland," he finished. "If you really want to fight for the glory and honor of the Red Kingdom, I'm not going to stop you. However, under no circumstances may you angst about your past. Doing so will result in an immediate and excessively violent beat down of you. Do you understand?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 1, 2011)

*Marco Vladimir~ Black Lotus Pirate​*_The Imperial Lotus 2​_
The pirate swordsman opened his eyes slowly. He blinked several times and tightened his hands. He did not feel his swords. He also didn't feel the tight bandages that usually were wrapped around his face. His eyes bulged and he immediatly tries to move his hands so that he could cover his face. When his hands stayed firmly by his side, he rose his head and his eyes widened. "Iron shackles," He said, sighing and lowering his head back down to the table he was on. "Now I recognize this place... the goddamn infirmirary..." He muttered. Marco seemed to have calmed down for now, but then his eyes bulged again and he rose his body, sweating. "Let me go! I don't need any fucking help!" He shouted, hoping that one of the captains would hear him or Jin or anybody. 

Why was Marco so desperate for help when he was sitting on a medical table? He simply refused to accept any kind of medicine or a stupid doctor fixing up his bones. That's why when Nicholas and Takeshi had that woman joined the crew, he first didn't understand her purpose. "I don't need a doctor!" Marco yelled, still trying to break the shackles that held him there.

He gritted his teeth, "Damn it! I should be able to break these shackles..." He said, raising his arm again. He tried to break free, but he stopped, sweating even harder. "My body is still tired from that battle with that cocky marine!" He exclaimed. Realizing that freedom wasn't an option, Marco looks around for his swords, they had to be somewhere around her. "Maybe the crew putting them in the armory... Kageken, Kasaiken!" He shouted out to his swords. Hopefully, they would respond, Marco had never exactly been sure that his swords would answer him.

However, his answer was confirmed when he feels a radiating light. Marco twisted his neck to the left to see what was glowing. Against the wall was Kasaiken, Kageken darkening the corner. "At least they're here with me..." He muttered. If he had his weapons, it didn't mean he was entirely vulnerable. However, when he heard a door cracking open, Marco quickly turns his head sideways, so that only one side could be seen. _Who is it!?_ He wondered, as he heard footsteps...

*Ken Katayanagi~ Green Cloak Pirate*​


----------



## Noitora (Jun 1, 2011)

*Arc ~ Earth and the Sky**

The Revolutionary Knight ~ Grand Line 

Braska Hextor*​
The sun beat heavily down heavily upon Braska Hextors’ armor as he held the helm of the average sized pirate ship. That Captain seemed to be bluffing about the greatness of his vessel, it looked more like a child’s toy than a pirate ship. That was irrelevant however, as it’s only use was to take him to the Island in Grand Line known as Navarone Island. A place heavily controlled by Marine forces, getting into it would be a challenge to say the least but the knowledge that Zarick Ganon, the Vice Admiral that changed his life forever, would be present pushed him forward to clamber over any obstacle and be successful. He simply could not afford to fall here; neither his honour nor his love for his late wife would allow it. The knights’ eyes were caught by a bird fluttering its’ way towards him with a news paper in a box hung over his neck. The local newspaper that held the bounty papers no doubt. As it arrived Braska paid the bird with beli he had found upon the ship and scanned through it. He usually did not keep up with the news, yet if anything would help him in his quest he was willing to take it.

“…By the Light!” He choked, his eyes bulging from their sockets, his mouth hitting the ground and a massive sweat drop leaking from his forehead. There, as plain as day, was his face on a poster. He had already seen this before in Mock Town, but something new was about to smack him in the face. The bounty had increased to over 28,000,000 for his capture or death. The knight slumped over the helm with a sigh.
“My honour… people must think I am a crook… this high!? It can not get any higher than this, can it?!” He pleaded to himself. The bird shrugged and fluttered from the ship. If Rynia could see he had a bounty this high now she would laugh in hysterics without a doubt. Something like this she would find absolutely hilarious while he could only sob. Something else also caught the warriors’ attention. A line of faces he recalled from Shinpou, they also had increasing bounties. A smile touched his lips as he slowly shook his head, those kids.
“… Bet you are getting into all kinds of trouble…” One day he would see them again, he knew it. Wherever they were now he hoped they were safe and out of harms way. 

Just then something rumbled below deck. The knight was quick to drop the newspaper and wrap his hand around the hilt of his claymore. Like an armored prowling lion he leapt over the higher deck and to the door from where the sound echoed from and slowly prepared to cleave whatever was on other side. With a forceful push he rammed the door open with his foot and drew his claymore over his back. His eyes widened at the sight before him. A marine with red hair bound and gagged, wounded too. The marines clothes were torn and bloodied and he looked furious. In fact he remember the man from before, it was the commander that had attempted to ambush him just after reverse mountain and even blown himself up to kill them both. Braska grabbed his shoulder and pulled him out onto the deck while releasing him from his gag – though wisely get the binds on his hands and feet on.
“You bastard! Working alongside these pirates, are you!?” He growled in rage. Braska calmly shook his head as he slid his claymore over his back.
“No. I took this pirate vessel from them; I did not know you had been captured however. I apologize, but I am going to leave you bound.” The marine almost went for his face with his teeth.
“YOU BASTARD!” The Knight set the man up to a sitting position against the side of the ship and returned to the helm. He had a mission to focus on and there wad no way some hyperactive marine was going to sidetrack him.

 The marine had calmed down for the most part as hours passed in the journey, Braska occasionally gazing down to his log pose as well as checking of the red headed man to make sure he was not trying to escape. Silence has reined over until the marine finally groaned out some words.
“Where are you heading, anyway?” His eyes gazed over the ship absently, as if he did not truly care but was simply bored. The Knight spoke in his collected tone, his mind was too focused elsewhere to divulge into an intense conversation.
“Navarone Island.” The marine gasped loudly before he threw his head back in laughter.
“Navarone Island!? You must be as stupid as you look. That place is practically a marine headquarters. It is filled with marines at every point and it locks up any pirate in its’ cells underground that try and invade. Not only that, it is run by a Vice Admiral! You may have beaten me, but you’re not anything compared to a Vice Admiral.” 
“That is who I am after… Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon.” The Marine snorted and almost choked on the air around him. He knew of swordsman Vice Admiral, one of the most powerful in the World, not too far below the Strongest Seken, even though that Pirate was simple a beast. 
“Ha… Ha.. Hahahaha! You want to take on Ganon? Understandable, a man as honest and respectable as him would be a party to butcher for a scumbag like you.” With that the marine fell silent and turned his gaze away to the sea. The knight gripped the helm tightly. As much as he wanted to roar out the creature Zarick Ganon really was he held his tongue. It did not matter what this marine thought, it did not matter what the world thought really. All that matter was vengeance for Rynia.

*Navarone Island​*
Upon Navarone Island a large marine vessel docked at the well defended peer. Marines saluted the handsome Vice Admiral who glided off the ship and down towards the base. As he made his way along a Commander came skidding to his side with a pile of documents in his hands. 
“Vice Admiral, Sir. There is a collection of reports you need to go over since you left. Some pirates were rather rowdy below but they have been quelled. Apart from that it has generally be quiet. 
_“Is that so…”_ Zarick Ganon smiled with warmth towards the Commander and nodded. His long white coat swayed from side to side in the heavy winds. A strange omen, so he thought. He looked forward to seeing to the bustling pirates, he had the perfect experiment for such behavior. The use of it on that guardian in Shinpou had been slightly twisted, instead of becoming a loyal and control human soldier she became heartless and even monstrous. Most displeasing since it was one of his inventions. Such mistakes were bound to happen though in his line of work however, simply meant he could fix it for the next opportunity to use.
_“Make sure it is all in my office, I’ll get to it as soon as possible.”_ The Commander saluted and disappeared back into the complex. Zarick let out a small sigh as he entered the main headquarters. How much longer would he have to wait before he gain the power he deserved, he would prove that he was the most suitable to replace that fool Archer. It would be he to stand in heaven.

*Off the coast of Navarone Island​*
 The pirate ship rocked silently in the waters below the huge cliff face on the side of the island. The knight hid the ships presence for now, yet the search lights dotted over the rock face would certainly spot it sooner or later. Braska adjusted his armor making sure all of it was secure and in place before he pulled of his helmet and attatched the strap. The knight was going in there completely prepared. There was not only a Vice Admiral he had to deal with, but countless marines filling the entire headquarters. In reality it was madness and impossible, there was no chance he could come out of this alive even if by some miracle he defeated Zarick, yet his heart was driving him forward. He blossomed with resolve and rage which completely voided his common sense. The red headed marine watched as he saw the knight come over to him.
“What, now you’re going to kill me?” He looked up the figure. His eyes widen as he felt a pressure over his body. It was not physical, but the sheer murderous intent that drifted from the man in front of him. He was nothing like when they first met and not being able to see the mans features was almost reassuring. Braska suddenly thrust his boot into the marines face and knocked him out cold.
“No… I never kill defenseless men.” He said behind his helmet, obscuring his voice somewhat. After knocking the red head out and make sure he did not start yelling and drawing attention the Knight clambered over the side of the ship and gripped onto the cliff face tightly. It would be a hell of a climb but without a doubt he would do, he had to. This was only the first step.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 1, 2011)

*Braska Hextor post continued​*
Braska gritted his teeth at the strain on his muscles. Slowly, ever so slowly, he pulled himself up the side of the mountain doing his best to avoid the search lights that passed over the island from time to time. It felt like hours he was pulling himself up that wet and unstable wall but eventually he found his way to the top. Of course that was actually the easy part. As he gazed over the side of a defensive wall he saw marines wherever he glanced. The area was fairly well lit and patrols seemed to make their way past every entrance and exit regularly. This place was truly a fortress. At the perfect moment Braska rolled over the wall and darted behind a collection of crates. Through a gap between two barrels the Knight studied the patrols and collection of marines scattered about the complex. They all did not appear very tough, perhaps the of those he faced on the dock in Shinpou. Just then not far off from where he hid a man came into view, he showed much more power and authority.
Commander! One of the marines beside him said. We have collected the prisoners at the Vice Admirals request and placed them into the disciplinary hall. The Commander nodded sternly. He was a tall and broad man, slightly taller than Braska, with what seemed to be a pistol at his belt and a metal spiked gauntlet beside it. A fist fighter perhaps. Suddenly a second marine came sprinting over, he appeared tired and panted heavily.
Sir! A ship was spotted down the cliff face with a wounded marine. It looks like we have pirates trying to sneak in. The Commander growled and thrust his arm to the side.
Put the Headquarters on red alert and inform the Vice Admiral. Find the intruders and arrest them at once! The marines all saluted and sped off in different directions. Not moments after an alarm began to ring all over the island. Braska grunted under his breath, already being spotted as disastrous but he could not back out now. He had to go all the way.

 Once the coast was clear the swordsman dashed from his hiding spot and through one of the doorways into the complex. Hallway after hallway with twists and turns. Somewhere in this labyrinth had to be the Vice Admirals office. As he began to jog down the corridor he almost smashed into a group of marines. They all quickly reached for their weapons.
There's one, bring him down! One of the marines said confidently. With one fluid motion Braska gripped the handle of his claymore and tensed. He could feel the strain of his muscles as he sped forwards and swung in one might thrust of his arm. The blade sliced through them all in one spiteful slash and sent them all toppling back through the hallway.
Sorry I can not waste time on you. He said calmly, though on the inside he burned with fuel for rage. Unfortunately it was not quite over yet. A voice bellowed from his rear as another group of marines charged forward at seeing their comrades beaten down. As they threw themselves at the swordsman, Braska twisted and deflect strike after strike, cutting down marine after marine. His plan was literally falling to complete shambles. He had to keep moving, had to keep looking if there was any chance to locating the reason he was actually here. Fighting through all these marines would simply cause a pointless death when so close to the goal. 

With his blade bloodied Braska burst through a doorway leading out of the corridors. Pants escaped his lips through his helmet, dozens and dozens of marines in his wake. He had faced battles like this before, Shinpou, the marine vessel. Now men like this barely caused him to slow down. Was he getting stronger? Had his brief face off with the most wanted man in the world truly made him more powerful with his resolve? Whatever the case the small numbers they had attacked him in were of no issue. Like a trickle of fate raining upon him he caught the image of movement below. He gazed down to see a courtyard of marines, the Commander was talking to a tall and slim man in white. He had dark raven hair and a look of authority. Could it really be after all this time, Zarick Ganon? 
No word from out outside patrols, Vice Admiral. Whoever they are will be dealt with shortly. Braska heard the Commander say to the groomed man. As if the rage exploded from his form he could no longer hold it back. His boot slammed harshly onto the small wall before him that separated people exiting the complex from tumbling into the courtyard that must have been twenty metres down. As the sound of his metal foot impacted with the wall all those below suddenly shot their gaze upwards, all but Zarick who simply calmly and collectedly trail his cool gaze upwards.
What the!? Where did this guy come from!?
Is he one of the attackers?
He came straight to us alone?
Were some of the words that he heard escape the marines scattered around, though it was clearly his attention was only fixed on one man.

Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon! Braska roared out. Everyone leapt into their battle stances. The Commander swiftly attached his gauntlet and took up a position defensively in front of Ganon.
I am Braska Hextor. I have dreamt about this moment every night today is the day I kill you! His battle cry was like a beast as he suddenly bolted off the wall and directly towards the Vice Admiral. The calm marine did not move a muscle, his cool eyes only following the movements of the knight who plummeted directly at him. However before he was able to make contact an army of marines suddenly threw themselves at the Revolutionary. He was dragged down from the air and forced to roughly swing his sword to separate himself from the horde of marines. Now on equal ground he looked ahead at what he faced. A mob of marines all prepared to die for their justice, a Commander who appeared to be more terrifying than Sheerer and finally the Vice Admiral at the back with what appeared to be a smug expression on his lips. As if taunting Braska to reach him. The swordsman could feel his heart smashing against his chest, his hand shaking under the armor, he was afraid, but more than that he was angry. So close to the man who took Rynia from him yet people kept trying to get in his way. The Commander grunted and relaxed some what, though his relaxation was quickly commented on.
_Dont ease up just yet, Commander._ Zarick said coolly. The gauntlet wielding marine rose a brow and darted his gaze to his superior.
But Sir, forgive me, it is just one man. The Vice Admiral smiled softly and gave his head a gentle shake from side to side.
_Look at that resolve glowing off him. He is a Lion. Braska Hextor where have I heard that before?_

Move! The knight growled out as he advanced upon the marines before him. The endless stream held there ground and held their blades poised. Not wasting any more times on words the knight gripped the hilt of his claymore in both hands and began to twirl in a massive arc.
Templar! He bellowed. Like a tornado he collided with the front of the marine soldiers wall. His blade smashed past theirs as they tried to block the oncoming attack, the rotation simply causing too much for them to stop. Though once they realised this the ones whom were not cut down began to quickly leap backwards and prepare their counter attack. As Braskas spinning came to a halt they darted forwards, thrusting, slashing, stabbing, in every possible way a sword could strike they were striking. The huge claymore suddenly whipped up into the air, the inner chi of the knight coursing through his muscles as he loudly roared out the name of his attack.
Lionheart! And with that the blade came crashing down onto the ground. The fodder marines were sent flying in all off directions like rag dolls and left beaten and broken on the ground. The Commander however held up his arm to protect himself while more importantly the Vice Admiral did not even flinch at all. Braska let out a heavy breath after releasing his chi powered attack and focused his attention on the next obstacle. The Commander.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 1, 2011)

*Braska Hextor post continued​*
The two glared at each other, one draped in a long white coat with a strong muscular build and right arm covered by a massive spiked gauntlet, while the other held his claymore in a fighting pose, his entire body hidden by armor. His long black cloak of the Revolutionaries fluttered in a strong gust which was caught by the marine before him.
“… A Revolutionary, eh?” The fist fighter asked with a raised brow. Braska remained silent. It seemed that cloak they wore was already recognisable. He hoped the Revolutionaries would be blamed for this attack once he was done, but then again he doubted it would even show up on their radar. Just before the pair clashed they both froze as Zarick slid a hand out of his pocket and placed it on the Commanders shoulder.
_“Hold on, Commander Xion.”_ Xoin, his name finally revealed, blinked in surprise but took a few steps back though his glare continued to burn into Braska. The knights attention swiftly returned to the man he had come for. He was tall, handsome, had warmth about him that others would follow. Something Braska could never fall for. All he saw was a monster he was here to slay.
_“Braska Hextor. A name I did recall. You are from Shinpou, perhaps?”_ Zarick began. His voice flowed like a soothing stream.
_“The man who betrayed his country and began to revolt, only be quelled and by the Royal Family and forced to leave the nation. That is the official report, anyway.”_ Braska snapped angrily as he took a foot forwards. 
“I would never betray my country! I do everything for those I serve. I am a Knight of Shinpou, even with my oath released!” The Vice Admiral nodded softly. 
_“I see… and now a Revolutionary. Quite the turn in career for a man who fights for order. Fighting for the army that wishes to bring order to its’ knees, to bring down the World Government. Why do you fight for them, I wonder?”_ The swordsmans hands tightened around the hilt of his claymore as he shot a gaze directly in the Vice Admirals eyes through the holes in his helmet.
“Because the world is wrong and it needs rebuilding. Rynia knew it, and I was stubborn. I will live out her will in her place!” A smug smile touched the corner of Zaricks lips, he had had enough conversation.
_“Rynia… Hextor. The girl whose brain I scrambled, yes?” _And it was done.

A monstrous roar filled the entire courtyard as Braskas’ mind went into a complete red rage. He was a Knight, and yet he was a Lion, that is what Zarick had established him as and it would stick. The lion suddenly fired across the courtyard and closed the distance between him and the foe he could think of nothing else of but killing him and raised his massive blade into the air. The Vice Admiral did not budge yet; he simply watched the animal throw himself into combat without any common sense or tactics driving his motives. In one huge slash his claymore came crashing down over the head of the marine, pushed with all his strength. Or so he thought. His anger subsided as he felt a weakness in his body. Then he saw it, his blade flew through the air, smashed to pieces as he still held onto the hilt. The blade had never reached the marines head but instead and been sliced in half by a swish of the mans arm. This was soon followed by an explosion of blood flowing from his torso as well as his helmet being knocked from his face. His eyes widened and his mouth hung open unable to make a sound. All he could see what the calm yet mocking smile of Zarick in front of him. The next thing he felt was his body being thrown back across the courtyard and being slammed into the ground, hard. More blood escaped his lips as he skidded along the grassy floor. The marines watched with shock as well, to see their Vice Admiral actually fight was such a rarity though his power was truly terrifying. 

“That’s right… Vice Admiral Zaricks fighting style. Four sword style, Yontoryuu. But he actually only wields one sword… the other three are represented by his own limbs.” The Commander said as he watched intently, his gaze fixated on the sight before him. That man was truly something, one of the greatest swordsmen in the world. That foolish Revolutionary did not stand in the slightest chance. Braska lay in the dirt; his body ached all over, his torso felt numb from the deep cut. Even after battling his way through all those marines, invading this base, travelling all the way here; it was not enough. Was this it? No, he could not die here. He could not shame Rynia so terribly. He was Braska Hextor! Ever so slowly the Knight pushed himself to his feet, his legs wobbly and vision slightly blurry, but he could not give up.
“Just stay down you weakling!” The Commander yelled out as he appeared by the knights side with his arm wrenched back preparing for a punch with his gauntleted hand. Just before it made contact with his jaw the bloody lion shot out his own hand and grabbed the spiked glove firmly. His darkened gaze lingered over to the Commanders face who wore shock and confusion that he was stopped so easily. 
“You… are... in the… way…” He croaked out, followed by his hand deflecting the huge fist followed by his own slamming the marine firmly in the jaw. Xion was sent flying himself and collided with a few other wounded marines, still completely puzzled but now dazed and bloody mouthed too.
_“Amusing.”_ Zarick said softly as he cleaned the blood from his hand. Even this close to death he was able to release that much inner chi. Though that last act of power on the commander would surely cost him. At full strength he was completely destroyed by the Vice Admiral, in this state he had no chance.
_“But sadly you have made too much of a mess to let me sit idle.” _His left arm now finally slid out of his pocket as he raised it into the air.
_“Farewell… Lion of the Revolutionaries.”_ Zarick thrust down his arm like a blade and what appeared to be a huge beam of energy fired towards the wounded knight. Unable to move or even defend himself he watched helplessly as the attack came closer and closer. Even though it travelled exceedingly fast it felt like it took forever to reach him.

Rynias’ smile filled his mind… was this the moment he died? Before even avenging the woman he loved.
Was he so weak?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 1, 2011)

*Ohara...*
Clemens met Professor Thorn in front of the giant double doors to the Great Library. She smiled as they both embraced, almost like father and daughter."Long time no see Professor."

"Too long Miss Clemens," Thorn replied.  

Clemens couldn't help but notice how much older he looked. His thick mane of hair and beard had gone totally gray, and pronounced wrinkles ran across his forehead that weren't there before. However his blue eyes still remained as brightly as ever. "You still look the same as I remember," Clemens said.  

"Don't humor an old man Beverly," Thorn responded with a chuckle. 

He lead her into the central chamber of the library, a cavernous room carved out within the very heart of the Tree of Knowledge. Countless books lined the walls in a seemingly endless spiral that ran up all the way to the top of the tree. Clemens gasped with awe. No matter how many times she saw this place it never ceased to amaze her. The entirety of human history was contained within this chamber, going back all the way to when man had begun writing down his thoughts, and even further. Clemens knew that there was an entire hidden section deep below the roots of the tree, reserved for more "sensitive" areas of knowledge, namely the hidden void century. 

"I'm glad you could make it on such notice," Thorn told her. "I trust you didn't have any difficulties getting here." 

"Other then leaving my crew behind? Not really." 

"Yes I've been keeping tabs of your exploits with this Atlas D. Drake. He seems like a very interesting fellow." 

"You don't know the half of it," Clemens said with a wry grin. Her grin soon disappeared however."Professor what did you want to see me about? Your letter made it seem as if you were concerned about something, but I don't see anything unusual."  

Thorn looked about the library with wary eyes, remaining silent. "I think it better if we take our conversation to a more public venue." 

"What's got you so spooked?" 

"Let's talk at the tavern. You remember Sin's bar don't you?" 

Clemens laughed. "How could I forget it." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Thorn and Clemens sat at a table in the corner of Sin's Bar. The place was abuzz with chatter over a performance that was going to held tonight by some street performer named Shongul. Clemens took a sip from her beer before speaking. "_Now_ will you tell me?" she asked in a low voice.  

"I believe that Marines will be attacking this island very soon."

Clemens almost spit out her beer in shock. "What?!"  Thorn glared at her as several patrons cast curious glances their way. Clemens stared back at him apologetically. "Sorry..." Clemens muttered. She still couldn't believe his words. "Are you sure of this Professor?" 

"I take it you've heard of the Buster Call?" Thorn replied. 

Clemens nodded darkly. 

"The Lotus Kingdom was burnt to a cinder because of the secrets they harbored. We don't know when or how, but we believe that this island is next. The fate of Ohara stands on a knife's edge. We've taken defensive precautions of course thanks to Mistah Wick, but..."  Thorn's voice trailed off, wavering slightly. He reached out and clasped Clemens right hand. She was taken aback by what she saw on his face, fear and desperation. "...no matter what we do to protect this island, it will not be enough. That's why I called you here. I want you to help me save the library. We must preserve the legacy of Ohara for the future generations. Will you help me Beverly?" 

Clemens narrowed her green eyes with conviction. "I will professor. I swear it on my very life." 

Thorn smiled, his spirits seeming to lift. "Thank you Beverly. Fortunately we might still have time." 

He didn't know how wrong he was.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 1, 2011)

*Topsville: The Devil King Pirates*

Dante limped off, Semmy, Eli, and the newly returned Jason beside him. Dante shoots the mad man of rock a glance, "I don't know exactly how you escaped the pits of hell, but I'll be sure your punishment next time makes your trip seem like a vacation."  

He pauses for a moment, over looking his crew, "We're missing one..." he sighs as he comes to the realization that everyone's favorite psychopathic fishman was missing, "The fish..."

The Devil King listens carefully as he hears shrieks of terror through the winds of the storm. He clenches his fists, after his bloody battle with the marine and then taking on the attack from that gluttonous bastard he was in no mood to hunt down a raging beast of the sea.

He turns towards Semmy, "Panda, lean down," he says, pointing down with his finger, and the panda follows suit. He leaps a top his back and looks over towards Jason, who rides his ferocious wolf, "Yours may be bigger, but mine will kick your ass..." he says before the panda leaps off towards the direction of the screams.

Dante peers through the rain until he spots the burn fishman, a strange aura surrounding him, "Down there Panda," with one mighty leap they cut off Levy's path.

The Devil King slowly gets off Semmy's back and steps forward, removing his tattered red jacket and ripping off his shirt revealing his bare, cut chest, *"Fish!"* he barks through the howling wind, "I don't have time for your foolishness, get your pea sized mind back and get your ass to the ship, *Now*!" as he emphasizes the last word half of his skin takes on its leathery red form, geysers of flames shoot up behind him, his fists coating themselves in and a black and red aura.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong entered his office, a weary expression on his face. Dealing with those Shichibukai nutters always left him drained. He threw his marine coat carelessly onto the floor then sat back in his chair, kicking up his long beanpole legs onto his desk. Atop his desk was a progress report from CP9's undercover operation on Ohara. Archer frowned as he stared at the words stamped in bold red ink across the report, Top Secret. 

Archer had many old friends on Ohara. This operation was the brain child of the Triumvirate, not his. Rear Admiral Kimiko entered his office. "The Shichibukai have departed sir," she said, while up picking his Marine coat and hanging it from the nearby coat rack. Archer remained silent, still staring at the CP9 report. 

"I could stop them," Archer said. He snapped his fingers. "Just like that. I could save all those poor people." 

"We're Marines sir. We're not in a position to question what's right or wrong. We always follow ord-"

"Yes we always follow orders."  Archer said dryly. He swiveled his chair around and stared out the giant window behind his desk. Far in the distance were the golden gates of the holy city. To Archer it didn't seem that long ago when he and his fellow Admirals stood protectively atop those gates, as Poseidon himself raged just beyond. "Sometimes I wonder what they'll say about me after I'm long dead and buried." 

"They'll say that you were a great warrior and a just man,"  Kimiko replied without missing a beat. 

Archer grabbed the CP9 report. Suddenly it burst aflame. Archer tossed the burning report into the wastebasket, watching the orange flames consume it to black ash. 

"Will they?"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 2, 2011)

*Grand Line…*
The Black Storm ship rocked gently on the waves through the waters of Grand Line, the crew bustling about attending to duties. For once not parked upon his stone throne Raiva D. Temesptade stood at the side of his ship gazing over the endless blue. The dark eyed man usually remained silent, contemplating everything all at once. His ambition, his enemies, his allies, his life and his own death. A mind constantly running like clockwork to shield against the cries that spiralled out of the control, the souls he refused the next step of their journey too all screaming for release. What a curse he had befallen. The Captains gaze slowly lingered to the giant upon his deck, a statue of a Shichibukai. Without a doubt his message had been sent and they would be moving. Though it was no longer a Warlord on his list. There were two more beings he needed to meet and devour. 

For now other matters needed his attention. A small Island sat off in the distance, the sun rising upon the water line showed the houses and dock in the morning light. For most it would be a beautiful sight to behold, but such things ran over his skin like rain water. He no longer grasped beauty. 
“Another settlement, Raiva. Will you drain it completely again?” A familiar voice sounded as Kurosaki stepped up behind his Captain. Ever loyal and ever the guardian. Raiva nodded slowly as he kept his attention upon their next destination. 
*“It is protected by… one of them... the Yonkou… If I’m to draw one out… this is the start. They all must die...” *He said in his dark and smooth tone. His first mate followed the Captains gaze. Another town on Grand Line under the protection of one of the Yonkou. 
"As you command, Captain." Sooner or later one would retaliate against Raiva in a force that no pirate lives to tell. Yet the faith he had in his Captain far surpassed any concern of their capability. This man was the shadow that swallowed the world. Now with the Makaosu on his side it was only a matter of time before the war was waged. That was the intention in any case.

*“I wonder…” *Raiva said quietly. Kurosaki turned his attention to his Captain as he listened. *“… what will they say… about me… when I die.” *The swordsman beside him could not help but in puzzlement, but he answered none the less with a strong and proud tone.
“They’ll say you were the man who brought the world to it’s knees and that you were a King.” Raiva rose one his hands and gazed over it, a light flickering with the power of the harnessed souls.

*“…They will…”*


----------



## Noitora (Jun 2, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Marine HQ​*
*Hornet Havoc*​

The Commander of the marine Headquarters, Reynald Sibera ran his eyes over the scene around him. The 39 Swipers had grown in confidence and were supporting their leader who was actually besting Hipper. Word had reached him of the defeat of the two Devils, Fran and Stefen. It would have appeared that the entire Marine HQ was being trashed by a rookie group of pirates. It was surprising to say the least that an ex-sheriff, a cat, a compulsive thief and a rapper were making a complete mockery of his base but still he was not too concerned. For no matter how badly they beat his men they ere replaceable, all of them. Even Hipper and the two devils, even Rargo. They were all easily replaced by giving men some training. The one thing they needed to fear was the fact that he was still standing. His attention return to the dark skinned Captain ahead of him, with that playful grin on his lips.

 Hornet stood on the opposite end of the courtyard and was watching the events unfolding as well. His gaze behind his goggle shades studied the actions of Kali and his fighting style as he whooped the flamboyant Lieutenant. It was truly something and without a doubt he was going to get that guy on his crew after this. He also had heard of Pierre and Katsuos’ success. The Bro Pirates really were one hell of a crew and to think not a few weeks ago he was simply travelling the waters by himself enjoying the wild parties he threw in the towns he visited. The dream he had created with his brother so long ago had simply drifted to the back of his mind. However it was one young girl that helped him remember, Shenya. Her dream to become a dancer and not be penalised for her bloodline of piracy was inspiring as well as helped him remember what he wanted. Not only did he want to be the best rapper in the world, he also wanted to be one of the greatest Pirates.

“You think you’re attaining victory?” The words of Reynald broke him out of his wondering. He focused on the commander who still glowed with anger. Something told him even though victory was close, it was not achieved yet. The marine continued as he cracked his neck to the side.
“Your men beat mine… so what. It doesn’t change anything. Your speech was fancy… for trash. Unless you can actually abide by it and defeat me, I’ll kill each one of your crewmates without a single thought of hesitation. If I can defeat all my Lieutenants at once, you and your crew will be no different.” Hornet grinned, though a sweat dropped trickled down his forehead. It was true his speech before was inspiring, but this guy was not like anything else he had come across. He was on a completely different level. Though if his men could be inspired by his words it would be ridiculous if he wasn’t. The Bro Captain flashed his hands forward which were now covered in pure black Pitch, making his arms appear bigger significantly.
“Yo, callin’ me and mine trash? There’s only one way you’re goin’ down, you’re in for’a thrash! Gonna be walkin’ away with a rash!” He rapped while he thrust his arms in front of himself. Reynald gave him a stone look at the terribleness of his rapping before he dashed forward in a blurr.
“Enough of this nonsense!” 

“Wassat?” Hornet said as he and Reynald came face to face. The marines’ brow lowered darkly though shock did briefly wash over him. His fist had been caught in the large Pitch covered hand of the pirate. He did not go flying back like before; he did not even seem to be in pain. He simply caught the fist and blocked it. Seeing the marines’ confused expression the Captain decided to educate him.
“I told you… My Pitch, ain’t nothin’ tougher. That and I’m used to your style now.” The grey haired martial artist growled angrily. He was being mocked? By a fucking pirate? This was unheard of. He was the strongest marine in North Blue, he owned these waters. He could not be so humiliated. With his teeth tightly clenched and his brow furrowed he pushed away from the pirate who seemed to let him go quite happily, as if allowing him to make the next move as well. Reynald open and closed his left hand several times. He would end this with the next attack...


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 2, 2011)

The Do-gooders-

After their encounter with Captain Vic, the Do-gooders didn't go after Benny. Instead they continued to follow the log-post to the next island. It took them quite a while to get there. As a matter of fact, they arrived almost a day after Vic took care of Benny. Immediately when they set foot on the island things seemed wrong.  The island was named Kinbas island. The town was Kinbas town. None of the Do-gooders would forget what they saw here. 

They had arrived at what was once the town. Now it was just a pile of ash. There were some crude shelters that the locals lived in temporarily. Almost all of the locals saw the Do-gooders coming. They crowded up and stared at the Do-gooders as they walked closer to the ash.

What happened here? Clark asked. He got no response. Florian noticed something, it was a graveyard for people who didn't make it through the fire. He went over there and silently prayed for the deceased.

They must not want to talk about it, Comanche said to Clark.

"No," one of the locals spoke-up, "Perhaps we should. The Vanadium pirates happened. I think it was the second division. They spent a lot of time here. They mostly kept to themselves. From time to time they actually helped-out with problems around town. Although yesterday something happened. I'm not sure what, but they got pissed off and burned the entire town down," The local explained.

Clark turned to the rest of his team, Captain Vic said that the 1st and second division was docile. I don't get it, He rubbed his chin.

Something big must have changed the status quo. Most people, even pirates don't just burn down towns without reason, Comanche stated.

Obviously. Who cares why they burned this place down. Lets find them, kick their butts, send them to jail, and collect the bounty, Brom said. 

"Is that it, you guys are bounty hunters?" The local asked.

Not quite. Listen. We'll see to it that the people who did this will go to prison. Then we'll be back to help you guys rebuild, Clark turned to the grave where Florian was, Florian, we're leaving! He shouted. Florian finished his prayer, got up, and joined the rest of his team. They turned around and walked off.

I heard most of it. How are we going to find them? Florian asked.

We're going to pay Captain Vic a visit. I have a feeling that this is his mess we're cleaning up. He owes us his help,


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ohara/Sin's Bar...*

An attractive blue haired girl walked into the bar. She wore a long brown open coat with a black shirt and long dark pants. She also sported a pair of round framed glasses.

She looked around for a moment before spotting Clemens and Thorn, and quickly approached them. "Hello, professor Thorn sir." Thorn turned around and gave the girl a smile. "Ah, hello Merci. I apologize. I should have brought you along too." "Oh it's quite alright professor. I had some reading to do anyway." Merci said with a pleasant smile. Thorn turned back to Clemens. "Clemens, this is my student Merci. She's been studying here for over a year now."

"Oh, hello I-" 

"OH! You're that Beverly Clemens person Thorn told me about! Oh it's so good to meet you, I've got so many questions, how long did you work under Thorn? What was it like being a marine? I love your hair, where do you but your clothes?!" The starry eyed girl quickly bombarded Clemens with questions as Thorn chuckled to himself.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> A lot of things happened at once. Kent suddenly froze in place, mouth half open, Naomi bitching at him for some reason or another. Kent had learned to tune out bitching a long time ago, but he got the basic picture: Apologize to the brat. Oh, and something about letting him into his crew too.
> 
> ...



*Orland & Naomi*

Naomi smiled. "Now we are getting somewhere." she said, letting Kent get back control og his arms and head. Orland was still trying to get his anger under control, and was not responding to Kent. "Orland, I understand your pain, but you have to agree that this little punk got a point." she said, reffering to Kent. "This is a man that know what he want's, and will do anything to get it. As long as it does not involve killing or unessesarry hurting," he shot a look at Kent "I can somewhat agree with him."

Turning back to Kent, she took out a tattered notebook. "So Kent, tell me about the Red kingdom." she said, taking out a filling pen.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "So..Mikaela was it?" Parrot asked. "I heard Thrush has a thing for you." Archey interrupted, smiling wide at her. Both Mikaela and Thrush froze up, their faces as red and flush as a rose. "Haha, priceless!" Archey said, rolling on the floor laughing. "Aww, come on. There's nothing to be embar..."  Snipe stopped as she was finishing the last bit of her what was in her cup rassed about. Now drink with me! she said, throwing an arm around him and smiling and laughing ecstatically.F
> "If you make them blush anymore now, their faces are gonna pop" Archey said, still grinning wide. Thrush had had enough of Archey's comments Knock it off! However, Mikaela couldn't stand it anymore, and rushed out of the bar. "Wait! MIKAELA!" Thrush yelled, knocking away Snipe's arm and running after her.
> 
> Suddenly, both Snipe and Archey were punched in the back of the head by Parrot, Archey receiving a harder blow. You two should know better Parrot then took away and poured out the drinks.
> ...



Thrush and Mikaela's father, Don, stood down by the creek, head to head.
_"I will not take it easy on you."_ Don said, before connecting the first blow to Thrush's face. Thrush tried to counter the next blow, but was knocked down to the ground. 

He popped right up, taking a defensive stance. The next hit from Don knocked the breath out of Thrush, and yet another two punches connected to his face before Don stopped the assult. _"Is this weak-ass punk supposed to protect my daugther? Bullshit!"_ Don said, looking down at the battered Thrush on the grass below him.

_"Get up!"_


----------



## Gaja (Jun 2, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Town - Marine Base

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*










​

The Marine base suffered extensive damage as a result of the fighting between the Marines and the Bro Pirates, with broken walls, bullet holes, broken windows and much more indicating that nothing short of a war went down here. This event would surely make the news. Not only was the seasoned Lt. Rargo defeated, but also the _"Devils of Hetsville"_ were defeated along with him, and the fighting still wasn't over.

Bending down and picking his revolvers up from the ground Pierre was tired after the two fights he was in. However he wouldn't allow himself a minute of rest just yet, as this whole ordeal wasn't over just yet. So after picking up both his revolvers from the ground and re-sheeting them the blond young man turned around and started walking towards the main entrance to the base, leaving an unconscious Stefen behind. He wanted to see what his Captain was doing at this very moment.

His walk was slow paced, as the fatigue set in, but Pierre didn't wobble or look like he was close to his limit, he kept it together. Putting his hand inside his jacket pocket he took out a small box and opened it. Looking inside he counted six cigarettes, so he took one out and put it in his mouth. As he searched for his lighter a familiar figure in Katsuo had walked up beside him, both Bro pirates walking towards the battle ground of their Captain. Pierre lighted the cigarette on, and looked at Katsuo for a second, putting all the items back in to his jacket. Both men were injured and dirty, yet Pierre couldn't help but feel a sense of camaraderie wash over him as he exhaled a small cloud of smoke.

"Mr. Katsuo, I almost forgot, nice going with finishing Rargo of back there." Keeping both of his hands in his pockets as the cigarette in his mouth produced smoke, the two pirates would reach a location close to where their Captain was, and could also see the Swiper Leader, Kali Raba fight a flamboyant looking Marine. Both Pierre and Katsuo could see their Captain fight, but they wouldn't jump in. It never crossed Pierre's mind, all he did was stand there to let his captain know that both of them have won, and that his words have reached them. They were the Bro Pirates damn it, the best crew in the world.

A grin appeared on Pierre's face as he looked at 'Buzzin' Hornet, the man was his friend and his captain. He knew it, and so did every other Bro in the base. A rapper, an ex-sheriff, a talking cat and a compulsive thief would make the headlines of tomorrow's newspaper, as the newest crew to lay claim on being one of the crews that's here to stay and kick ass.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 2, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Ohara Arc​**Hatsu Busouoni - CP9​*
> A well dressed man sat upon the dock as he tended to do from time to time. Though of course, all pretend, Hatsu was not much better. Draped completely in a huge red cloak that he always wore, along with dark trousers and boots he stomped along the dock carrying a huge plank of wood over his shoulder. He had been working on the docks for two years now, making note of everything and everyone who ever passed through. Each ship that came within eyesight of the Island was documented. Of course this information was always well hidden. Hatsu set down the huge plank of wood and strode over to the Scholar George; his fishing gear was always in place as he it always was. After parking himself down beside him the man he cast out his fishing rod.
> ?A good day for sailing wind, it seems? and new faces on the Island.? He said in a deep stoic voice. His huge red cloak always hid his entire body but two sockets for his arms to come out. Little did people know the surprise ending underneath the cloak.



*"West Blue" Ohara docks

CP9 - George*​
Much like Hatsu Geroge held a fishing rod in his hands as the bigger man joined him. Geroge looked to the side briefly as Hatsu took a seat next to him and commented on the sailing wind. And about new faces on the island as well. George's expression however remained unchanged, a serious look on his face as he looked in to the horizon. He knew what would happen to this island, but right now he replied to Hatsu in a somewhat low tone. To not scare the fish mostly, since there was no one really around them at this moment. Still both men were true professionals and would never give out the nature of their presence like this. So their conversations were always polite and nice, sometimes cryptic for the sake of the mission, but never in the open where someone might hear.

"You don't say... Anyone interesting showed up on the island recently?" Both men continued to hold their rods and stare out in to the open, it was unlikely that they would catch anything today. It was as if the fish could smell that the water would get tainted with blood. Beneath the waters surface the few fish that swam close to the docks didn't see a monster swimming creeping up on them, a premonition perhaps of things to come.

- *Meanwhile* -

A little red haired girl walked past the islands favorite clown, Mr. Shongul, so she waved at him happily, not aware of his show tonight. "HI Mr. Shongul!" The little girl waved at him with a happy look on her face, she loved clowns. Clowns and pandas. Those were the two most adorable creatures on this planet if it were up to her. She held Tora's arm with her other hand as the former soldier nodded at Shongul and the two of them continued their walk.

Lucy was done with her homework, so they played a round of KoiKoi (Japanese domino game) and Lucy beat him, so he had to do what she said. And Lucy demanded that they go and see the Tree of Knowledge and get her some new tools and books so she wouldn't be bored. Lucy was a very intelligent young lady and the pursuit for knowledge was something that drove her forward up until this point in her life. She was so intelligent in fact that she could read the old languages, something that was extremely rare. Aside from that she was interesting in everything, from history to mechanics and weaponry and tactics. That sometimes made her look a little bossy in front of the other kids, but Lucy was a sweet heart who most people on the island adored.

"Is this the place?" Tora asked with a smile, as the little Lucy pushed up on her toes to try and get a better view of the Tree and the library. "No no, Tora-ni-san, we need to go higher, hiii~gher!" The little shrimp made it clear, she wanted to go higher.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Ohara/Sin's Bar...*
> 
> An attractive blue haired girl walked into the bar. She wore a long brown open coat with a black shirt and long dark pants. She also sported a pair of round framed glasses.
> 
> ...



Clemens couldn't help but smile at the girl's infectious enthusiasm. She took a deep breath before answering each of Merci's rapid fire questions. She didn't get into too much detail however, keeping her answers as general as possible. Years on the run had taught her never to trust anyone on first sight, no mater how bubbly or cute they seemed on the outside. _What was it liked being a Marine?_ It felt good. Clemens had loved every minute of it, even though Zane Garrick did put her through hell. _How long did she work under Thorn?_ About two years. _Where did she buy her clothes?_ Clemens found this funny, as most of her clothes were pretty much second hand. She wasn't into fashion. As long as it fit, she really didn't care. 

"So how have you enjoyed your time in Ohara so far Merci?" 

"It's been absolutely wonderful!" Merci said with a laugh, batting her eyelashes rapidly. "OH! Can I call you Beverly by the way?" she asked Clemens.

"Most people just call me Cl-" 

"Well like I was saying Beverly, I've enjoyed every minute of my time here. Professor Thorn has taught me so much this past year."

"Merci is one of my best students," Thorn said proudly. 

"Well not as good as Beverly I bet!" Merci said, winking at Clemens teasingly. 

"I wasn't _that_ good."  

"You both have a passion for knowledge, and that's all that really matters," Thorn said.   

"My specialty is ancient history. I've been trying to convince the good Professor here to teach me about..." Merci glanced about the bar before leaning towards them and speaking in a low voice. "...the you know what century." 

"Ah the impatience of youth. All in good time Merci," Thorn said with a smile. Merci playfully nudged Thorn in the shoulder. "Well don't wait forever Professor. You never know what tomorrow will bring!"  Thorn exchanged a brief awkward glance with Clemens. Considering the nature of their conversation just a few minutes ago, Merci's comment hit quite close to home. Merci took a seat beside Clemens and ordered a drink. 

"So will you be staying long?" she asked Clemens. 

"Uh..." 

"Beverly will be assisting me with a special project," Thorn interjected. 

Merci's eyes sparkled again. "OOOOH! A special project?! Sounds fun. What kind of project? You didn't tell me about a special project Professor. Can I help?" 

"You should continue focusing on your studies Merci. Your scholars exam is coming up soon. After you become a full fledged scholar of Ohara, then I'll be more then happy to bring you on board."  

"Oh poo! But I want to help you now!" Merci said with a slight pout, but her smile quickly returned on a dime. "I promise I'll work harder then ever to become a full fledged Ohara scholar!"  she declared, pumping her right fist into the air. 

"That's the spirit." 

Thorn chuckled as he paid the tab. "Beverly and I will be heading back to the library. Would you like to join us Merci?" 

"Maybe later. I'm going to be meeting some old friends soon." 

Clemens nodded at her as she stood up. "Well nice meeting you Merci." 

"You as well Beverly!" Merci continued smiling at them as they exited Sin's bar. The smile quickly evaporated as soon as they were gone. 

"Sweet girl," Clemens said as they headed up the street.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Maruda Town]​*​
Kei is able to just avoid the 109 rounds that tore through the surrounding area. Everywhere they hit a small white lights erupted causing the structures to catch ablaze or melt depending on what they were made. (See, Dsurion had discovered a very flammable substance back on his home island of Cristo in the Grand Line. He, for the color of it, called it white phosphorous. And when exposed to open air burn at extreme temperatures making it very dangerous to work with. This stuff even burned underwater, the only way to snuff it out was to cut off the oxygen or to allow it to burn all its chemical out.) Kei, albeit slower, appears just before the two. Both Pirates could tell the man was at the end of his ropes and looking to use one last final push to swing the favor back in his direction. His leg being bum didn?t stop his sword attacks from being slow. Pulling both sharp weapons above his head he channels all the energy he can into this next strike. * ?SEVER!?* he shots as he pulls down with the swords with all his might. Targeting Dsurion first he knew he had to neutralize the firepower the man possessed . Dsurion had little time to full react, Frenzy attempts to draw the attack, but Kei isn?t buying it. With great impact both swords slam into Dsurion?s Mechanical arm and cut into it about half an inch. 

Being pressed by the attack Dsurion can do little but defend as Kei tosses a blade to the sky, the free hand juts forward as a single finger is outstretch. ?Shigan.? Kei speaks softly as he aims for the Pirate?s self proclaimed black heart. The attack?s signature had already registered in Dusrion?s eye though, and instead of the man?s heart Kei hit?s a bit more shallow just to the left. Spinning Dsurion hits the ground and lays motionless as the Lt. Jr. Class snatches his sword from the air as if fell back to earth. ?Now that he is done, time to deal with you Devil Fruit user.? Kei mutters as he dodges another Zero, Zero no Projectile. Pulling his swords high Kei preps for another Sever attack, this one would be the last blow of the battle, or at least he hoped. ?Guh..? the Marine gasps as he drops both of the weapons while falling to the ground. Casting a glance behind him he sees the mechanical monstrosity known as Frenzy, two arms held out. The longest finger on each hand dripped with a light colored liquid.  ?Nasty substance isn?t it Mate?? Dsurion asks rolling back over. His human hand cupped the wound in his chest as he sat up. Holding the gun arm out he shakes the wrench loose, then with a motion he converts the cun back to his robotic hand. He chuckled as he allowed the hand to go a bit limp. Then switching hands, he quickly drops the former into the bag at his side, ripping his shirt open he pulls a lighter out. Holding a metal finger out he ignites the lighter and passes it under the afore mentioned finger until it was sufficiently heated. 

 ?Gahhhh.? he bites painfully as he thrusts it in the wound.  ?Might be a grease monkey Mate, but can?t be to careful. Never know where ya been.? he says as the wound is seared closed.  ?Nao, to you. What 4D-4 here used on you was a powerful muscle relaxant. But fret not Mate, you can still feel anything and everything I?m about to do to you.? Dsurion says with a sneer as he pulled himself back to a vertical base.  ?Frenzy, go and fetch me some rope.? Dsurion says while walking up to the paralyzed Marine. Kicking the swords out of the way he then squats next to the man,  ?We?re gonna have a world of fun, you and me are.? Dsurion says darkly as a smile only a sadist could respect flows across the maniacs face.  ?Its all about sending a message.? the man adds as the metal monster runs off to find some rope. 

*[15 Minutes Later]​*​
Disabling one of the two Marine vessels in the Harbor, Frenzy had robbed the ship of all its rigging and even smashed the wheel for the hell of it. Kei fully away and aware is now strapped to a ship tie off post. Dsurion had already removed his shirt and had exposed his battered back to the air.  ?Where I?m from Mate, this is the punishment reserved for those that betrayed his kindness.? Dsuriuon says referring to the pirate lord that ran Cristo when he was a child, the man that took him in and taught him everything he knew. Pulling out a small mechanics knife Dsurion sets to work. Starting at the base of the skull the psycho follows the curve of the man?s spine slicing a neat even cut into the flesh. Blood streams out as the mad man puts the blade away,  ?Not so bad, eh Mate? Well the rest will be far, far worse. Shall we have at it then?? Dsurion asks rhetorically as the answer Kei would have gave, if he could, wouldn?t have mattered. Both hands touch the wound toward the middle of Kei?s back. With a thrust he pushes his fingers into the mans flesh. Starting to pull the skin fights but is ultimately overwhelmed as the tearing skin from muscle is heard. Kei?s eyes widen in unbearable pain he feigns a scream that was not to be. Small strips of tissue hung to the flesh as it is pulled from the bone and soon Dsurion had reached the ribs. The man seemed to delight in his task as he ran his metallic hand down them counting each as a ping of metal on bone echoes. This to is torture in its own right as it feels as though knives were being driven into Kei?s back with each touch regardless of how light or heavy, bone was sensitive.

 ?Well, lets get to the meat of this shall we?? Dsurion asks as he places the metallic hand on the first and second rib on the left side of Kei?s body, then with a crushing snap he breaks them, splintering them like pine. Kei goes through the motions of a scream again as Dsurion repeats the process on the other side of the man?s body, splintering the fist and second rib. Slapping his human hand off of Kei?s shoulder Dsurion asks,  ?How we hanging in thar Mate? The question was met with silence as Dsurion set about the final task of the torture. Plunging both hands into the holes he had created Dsurion proceeds to pull the man?s lungs free of their protective cage. Kei breaths heavily as his lungs struggle to provide the needed oxygen to keep his body alive.  ?Most people sub come to suffocation in five or so minutes Mate, wonder how long yer gonna last?? Dsurion asks aloud as he watches the lungs fighting the pressure outside the body. It was a painful experience, as if suffocating wasn?t painful enough, people had to go and make it much, much worse.

 ?Think that takes care of that, so Captain. What next?? Dusrion asks wiping his bloody hands on the Marine?s pants. Frenzy chuckles as he runs up his master?s body, opening the hip pouch he places a foot in before chaining into his ball form, time for a nap.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 2, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda Town]​*
> Kei is able to just avoid the 109 rounds that tore through the surrounding area. Everywhere they hit a small white lights erupted causing the structures to catch ablaze or melt depending on what they were made. (See, Dsurion had discovered a very flammable substance back on his home island of Cristo in the Grand Line. He, for the color of it, called it white phosphorous. And when exposed to open air burn at extreme temperatures making it very dangerous to work with. This stuff even burned underwater, the only way to snuff it out was to cut off the oxygen or to allow it to burn all its chemical out.) Kei, albeit slower, appears just before the two. Both Pirates could tell the man was at the end of his ropes and looking to use one last final push to swing the favor back in his direction. His leg being bum didn?t stop his sword attacks from being slow. Pulling both sharp weapons above his head he channels all the energy he can into this next strike. * ?SEVER!?* he shots as he pulls down with the swords with all his might. Targeting Dsurion first he knew he had to neutralize the firepower the man possessed . Dsurion had little time to full react, Frenzy attempts to draw the attack, but Kei isn?t buying it. With great impact both swords slam into Dsurion?s Mechanical arm and cut into it about half an inch.
> 
> Being pressed by the attack Dsurion can do little but defend as Kei tosses a blade to the sky, the free hand juts forward as a single finger is outstretch. ?Shigan.? Kei speaks softly as he aims for the Pirate?s self proclaimed black heart. The attack?s signature had already registered in Dusrion?s eye though, and instead of the man?s heart Kei hit?s a bit more shallow just to the left. Spinning Dsurion hits the ground and lays motionless as the Lt. Jr. Class snatches his sword from the air as if fell back to earth. ?Now that he is done, time to deal with you Devil Fruit user.? Kei mutters as he dodges another Zero, Zero no Projectile. Pulling his swords high Kei preps for another Sever attack, this one would be the last blow of the battle, or at least he hoped. ?Guh..? the Marine gasps as he drops both of the weapons while falling to the ground. Casting a glance behind him he sees the mechanical monstrosity known as Frenzy, two arms held out. The longest finger on each hand dripped with a light colored liquid.  ?Nasty substance isn?t it Mate?? Dsurion asks rolling back over. His human hand cupped the wound in his chest as he sat up. Holding the gun arm out he shakes the wrench loose, then with a motion he converts the cun back to his robotic hand. He chuckled as he allowed the hand to go a bit limp. Then switching hands, he quickly drops the former into the bag at his side, ripping his shirt open he pulls a lighter out. Holding a metal finger out he ignites the lighter and passes it under the afore mentioned finger until it was sufficiently heated.
> ...



Zero was smiling sincierly for the first time in years. This sick and disturbed man was indeed perfect for his crew. He was just like himself, evil to the bone and took great pleasure in killing and torturing people. 

*"Seeing as you destroyed this marine ship, I would suggest we take the other one. Feel free to raid what is left of this town and get us some supplies. I will..redecorate the ship to better fit out needs."* he said, trying his best to keep his exitement quiet.

The first thing he had to do was to take his flag from hos old boat over to the marine ship. With the flag now hoised to the mast of his new ship, the only thing he had to do was to wait for One to come back. 

*"Might as well train my powers."* he said to himself, moving to the bow of the boat. From there, he had great view of the people still in the streets. 
Using his Zero Zero no More Projectile, he started shooting them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

*Aquapolis/Rose vs. Humora...*
Rose bounced around in the air like a deranged pinball, spring boarding from bubble to bubble, and moving so fast that Humora couldn't draw a bead on her. Rose giggled with delight as her world went all topsy turvy. It was even better then the roller coaster they used to put up back home during the Spring Fair.  

"THIS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!" 

Humora bared his shark like fangs at her, his face contorted with rage. He looked at the giant sword in his grip, and tossed it away. For all its power it was slowing him down against his energetic foe. If the rest of his crew saw him being made such a mockery of, by a little girl no less, it would be an insult to his very pride. "This is a fight human, not a game!" 

Rose bounded to the floor, her face flushed red like a tomato. "Really? Heh, I never noticed a difference!"  Rose inhaled deeply, causing her stomach to swell to more then twice it's size. 

*"BUBBLE..."* 

"What are you doing?!" Humora snarled. He noticed a nearby puddle of water and dived towards it. Rose tracked his movements and turned about. 

*"...CANNON!"* 

A cannonball sized bubble flew out of Rose's mouth, twisting around in the air in an erratic path. At the same time Humora grabbed up a handful of water and flung it side armed at the bubble. *"Fishman Art: Hydro Bullet!"*  The water flew out of his hands and formed into a hail of tiny bullets, causing the bubble to explode. Hurricane force wind gusts flew from the explosion. *BABOOM!* Humora grabbed up another handful of water and swallowed it. As he turned to attack Rose, he paused. She was gone. 

"Hiya!"

Rose bubble wrapped fist slammed into his jaw. The raw impact of the super dense bubble sent Humora staggering backwards. Rose followed up with a winding uppercut that lifted him off his feet and onto his rear end. She leaped over him and prepared to unleash a rapid fire flurry. *"This is for Sandrei!"* 

Humora lifted his head up and spit out a lance of water at her. Rose formed a giant bubble in the lances path, and rebounded off it. *POP!* She managed to lunge away as he spit out another lance which barely missed her chest. "Don't underestimate me human!" Humora snarled. He slowly sat up and eyed Rose darkly. "Now you've gone and done it. You've forced me to use this!"   Humora reached a trembling hand into his jacket pocket. 

"Hey if you've got candy I want some!" Rose exclaimed. "Then we can go back to pounding each other!" 

"Oh no not candy, well maybe for me it is, but for you, well for you this is poison!"  Humora produced a black pills from his pocket swallowed it dry. The fabled energy steroid of Fishman Island came with a steep price, but the power it gave was more then worth it in Humora's opinion. Just one pill doubled a fishman's strength to incredible heights. 

"It is candy. No fair!" Rose pouted.

Humora's body began to shake uncontrollably, his muscles being pumped up as revolutionary drug entered his bloodstream. He howled with unadulterated joy as he felt renewed strength and vigor in his body, enough to take on an entire army. Rose raised a curious eyebrow as his eyes went milky white, and bulging veins appeared all across his super sized muscles. "Whoah, what kind of candy was that?"  Humora simply sneered at her with his gleaming white sharks teeth, and then he was gone. An instant later Humora was behind Rose. She barely had time to spin around and launch a punch. Humora easily caught her bubble wrapped fist and ruptured the orb with a casual squeeze. *POP!* Rose grimaced in pain as she felt the bones in her right hand pop. Rose made to throw a punch with her free hand, but Humora sent her flying with a kick to the gut, straight into a pile of jagged debris. 

"This is the difference between your weak human physiology and my superior fishman physiology. So you see, you lost this fight before it even began."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2011)

*Kali vs. Hipper, The Conclusion...*

Hipper stood a healthy distance away from what used to be his prey. He coughed up a bit of blood from the strike to his throat, but Kali looked much worse. His clothes were practically drenched in his own blood, his knees knocked with exhaustion and, from a distance, one would think his skin tone was "red". The ironic thing was Kali wasn't the terrified one. 

_"Okay. So he caught you off-guard. Big deal! Get it togther man! Remember who you are!"_ 

Hipper moved like lightning.

TIGER FLURRY

Kali caught lightning. 

With his hand firmly on Hipper's already injured wrist, Kali pulled the marine forcefully into him and delivered 3 vicious shoulder checks. With each check Hipper lost a tooth.

"BASTARD!

Hipper managed to get Kali to break the hold by clawing at the thief's grasp with his free hand. Needless to say, Hipper's designer shades didn't survive the ordeal. His eyes were brown, livid and shocked. 

"WAY TO GO, BOSS!" The 39 Swipers would have been rioting with joy if their bruised bodies allowed it.

Still, you don't become one of the finest marines in the North Blue on fighting power alone. Even in his panic Hipper was observant. He noted another one of Kali's stars had disappeared. He was down to one. He hadn't figured out exactly what was going on with this sudden power-up, but he was willing to bet his fabulous crocodile shoes that it would end with that last star encircling the... the monster's head. 

As Kali stumbled about the courtyard looking for his enemy, Hipper had a moment of enlightenment. He caught his breath, smirked... 

TIGER PROWL....

and vanished. 

"What the? Where did he go?!" The 39 Swipers couldn't find a trace of him but, on the corner of their eyes, they could swear they saw the shadow of a tiger, not the flamboyant marine in some fancy martial arts stance, but the ferocious beast tiger appear and disappear around the courtyard. An extravagant laugh haunted the courtyard from time-to-time. 

Hipper's plan was simple. Wait it out. It worked too. 

After a few minutes of Kali stumbling about that are too boring to detail, the last star vanished... and with it, the hope of victory. Shock attacked the faces of the 39 Swipers.  

"Huh?" It was as though Kali came out of a trance.

TIGER POUNCE!!

The scream was inhuman. Hipper appeared several feet behind Kali with his hand held out as though he just completed a strike. Seconds later, Kali's right shoulder exploded in blood. 

"AHHHHH!!!"
*"BOSSSSS!!!!"*

Kali's vision began to dim like a dying candlelight... but no! He couldn't faint now! He had come too far! With or without the Dizzy Boxing Style, he would stand! The other characters who he assumed were with Hornet had overcome the Demons of Hethsville. He could do this. 


TIGER PROWL...

Hipper vanished once more. "Oh no, not that again! Watch out, boss!" Kali knew he couldn't take another one dead-on, so he focused all his energy on making sure he could see his opponent. He would have to dodge. 

............. THERE! 

Kali saw the tiger apparition become a blood-lusted Hipper in a fraction of a second. His hand was in the Tiger Claw formation and inches away from the thief's heart. He could just barely dodge but... then he saw something shiny poking out of Hipper's pocket. It happened too fast to fight the urge. 

In a repeat, Kali's side exploded with blood... but it wasn't a dead-on hit! 

And in Kali's trembling hand was Hipper's shiny, silver flask of liquor. 

"RABA-SAMA, HURRY AND DRINK IT! THAT WAY YOU'LL REALLY FIGHT IN THE DRUNKEN BOXING STYLE!" #39 shouted. 

"That's true!!!... but" Kali dropped the flask in defeat.  I can't... I'm underage!"

*"WHY WOULD A THIEF GET SO MORAL AT A TIME LIKE THIS!"* The 39 Swipers shouted with bugged out eyes.

TIGER POUNCE!!!

Hipper struck before the gag could even be completed. Kali just barely managed to dodge but hesitated. Could that be another? 

Kali's other shoulder exploded with blood but not like the first time. The hit wasn't dead-on and, once more, Kali held another silver bottle. He read. 

"Its his hair gel!" 

The 39 Swipers collapsed. 


"M-MAKING... FUN.... OF ME!!!" 

Hipper screamed as he hyperventilated. He had long since abandoned any sense of style to his attacks or his words. He was resting for a moment. The Tiger Prowl/Pounce combo drained him something fierce. 

#39 got up with a light bulb over his head. "RABA-SAMA, DRINK IT! ITS PROBABLY TOXIC ENOUGH TO MAKE YOU DIZZY!!!" 

WHAT?!?! Hipper began to turn and rush back to Kali before he could drink. He was burning the last of his energy to get there in time but Kali had already consumed. "TAKE THIS!!" Hipper tried to run Kali through with a vicious claw strike. Kali simply dodged so sharply that Hipper ended up on the ground. When the marine lifted his head out of the dirt, his jaw hit the floor. 

"Oh Oda no.."

Before him stood a pissy-drunk Kali.... with *15 stars* encircling his blue-haired crown! Kali beat his chest like a gorilla.

"WHOA, THAT WAS SOME TOXIC HAIR GEL!!!" #30 exclaimed. "This style is too dangerous! The boss will get brain damage if he keeps this up!" 

"I DID THAT YESTERDAY MOST OF THE TIME!!!"

"ITS TOO LATE!!!" The 39 Swipers sweatdropped with tears flowing down their faces.

Hipper quickly got to his feet with the intent to run away. 

"We have to guide the boss! He's too dizzy to find him himself! RABA-SAMA, THE MARINE IS IN FRONT OF YOU TRYING TO GET AWAY!!!"

"RRRAAAARGGHH!! COWARD FACE!! BUTT GOES BYE-BYE!!!" 

Steam trailed Kali's dizzy dash like a locomotive. He was in Hipper's face in no time. 

*DONKEY KONG PALM!!!* 

Kali sent his open palm slamming into Hipper's rib cage 5 consecutive times. Each time the marine's body was lift higher from the ground. Bones definitely shattered. 

Hipper tried to collect himself and move to the right. 

"HE'S GOING TO YOUR RIGHT RABA-SAMA!" 

*KIRBY KICK!!!!*

Kali's leg connect with Hipper's left side and the broken marine was sent flying to his left as though he were shot out of a gun. He landed yards away. 

"HE'S ON THE GRASS TO YOUR LEFT! GET EM' BOSS!!" 

Kali dashed in as straight as he could. 

"A LITTLE FURTHER.... YOU'RE ALMOST THERE!!! *HE'S RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU, TRYING TO GET UP!!"* 

*"DO-A-BARREL ROLL!!!"*

Still in his dash, Kali curled up his body and attempted to roll into Hipper's knees. The crumbling, gasping, bleeding marine managed to smile! He would roll right into his knee pads and end up hurting himself more then he would him. That's when he felt it... they weren't even there! 

"C-could he have stolen those too without me knowing!!!" 

His eyes bugged out just as Kali made impact. 

*-An X-ray shot of the shins joints snapping and Hippers leg's bending backwards-* 

After the assault, Hipper lay on the ground crying like a 5 year old. Kali stumbled to his feet again. 

"Where is in him!?! WHERE IS IN HIM GOING!!?!" 

"I think he's done fighting, Raba-Sama..." they sweatdropped. "!!! WAIT!"

It was incredible... his legs were broken beyond all healing, but Hipper wobbled to his feet. His clothes were in shreds, his hair disheveled and out of its pony tail.... his eyes lit with the unholy light of madness. 

"Hehehehe.... HAHAHAHAHA!!!" The 39 Swipers backed away in fear, in spite of themselves. "You... YOU...... YOU BEAT ME?!?!? HAHAHAHAHA!!!! WELL, YA BETTER KILL ME, LOSER, BECAUSE I'M GONNA FIND YOU O-"

The impact of Kali's fist on his face made Hipper's body spin in a sickly jerk.

"1-TON PUNCH!"

Kali had followed his voice and found him. He pulled his fist back as though he was "winding up". 

*"5-TON PUNCH!"* 

The impact of the hits could be felt throughout the courtyard. It was like a truck was running into his face. 

*"3-TON PUNCH!"*

Kali struck again, but Hipper wouldn't fall. At this point, his eyes were white. He was already unconscious! 

*"47-TON PUNCH!"*

Kali reeled back and punched again. Ironically, they were both stumbling. 

"The 'tons' aren't going in any order. They are totally random. Raba-sama's brain damage is severe!" #39's eyes gushed out tears. 

This time Kali reeled so far back that he almost fell. It was obvious he was going to faint soon, no matter how many stars he had around him. In a final dash he closed the distance between himself and Lieutenant Hipper. This was it. 

*500...*

"Here it comes!" 

*TON...*

The Swipers almost felt sorry for the dazed Marine. 

*PUNCH!!*

The hit connected with nothing. Hipper's body finally hit the floor and Kali swung so hard that he collapsed as well. Both of their eyes were white! 

................................. 

There was a moment when it seemed like his entire thieving crew took the same breath before... exploding. 


*HOOORRRAYYY!!!!*


----------



## Noitora (Jun 2, 2011)

*Oharan Arc​*
*Hatsu Busouoni - CP9 *​
They did not seem to speak much, George knew Hatsu was more of the strong silent type whom liked to remain in the background and avoid any attention or spotlight. He always seemed like a simple man which allowed him to blend quite successfully into the average dock work however his simplicity was only on the outside, he was so complicated even the scholars would have a hard time understanding him. The swordsman of CP9 and the second strongest member he was a surprisingly interesting man. For now though he was a dock worker of Ohara who kept records of the ships and helped fixed any damages, Hatsu the Dock worker and fisherman. Not a soul would even consider him anymore than that.

George continued the conversation about what he had taken note of. For the part he played it was important to know everyone and thing coming in and out of town. Though sometimes even the smallest details escaped him. After a few moments of comfortable silence the bulk of a man spoke. 
“Eight new faces on the island and they seem to be a rowdy bunch…” He said in his deep tone behind the collar of his red cloak that covered his face somewhat. They did not heavily change the plan of the agents but a few faces with extra eyes could also be a pain, there was no problem with wiping out a few more weaklings. 
“… Could be pirates?” He asked, though his question was the answer. He knew they were pirates and George knew he knew. After giving him the brief update the dock worker let George leave. This meeting reason was obvious; it would be soon for them to make their move. He would likely be assigned to protecting the dock and removing any transports. 
“Have a good day.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> "LAAAAAAAAAAND~~~~" Rex calls out, leaping off the ship and swimming through the water... "REX YOU IDIOT! IT'S STILL FIVE MILES AWAY!!!" Alex shouts. "FOOOOOOOD~~~~" Rex screams as he swims through the water at a speed that would make most boats jealous. "That damn fool..." Alex rubbed his temples, trying not to lose control of himself over the situation.
> 
> ...



*Green cloaks - Ral*

As soon as he heard that they were about to arrive, his gut began to growl again, only by imagining all the food he could get when they arrive his stomach was already working, watching ho Rex and Kimchi jumped off to the ocean and began to swim the Blaze Blaze fruit user tried to follow them while looking how Kaidou was trying to use the turtle as a transportation  "Damn it you bastards I want some food too! don?t leave me behind!"Ral shouted running at full speed getting ready to jump to the ocean though just after he jumped something stopped him. Alex was holding him from his arm and with a sudden movement the Harshland threw him on the ship again"Idiot! you forgot you are a fruit user?"the captain?s brother said scolding the D., how much of an idiot could he be?

Making a funny face as if he was making a tantrum"man, you like to ruin the mood, uh?"he said"Asshole i just saved your life!"Alex said"I don?t care, I will die anyway without food!!...food, I need food...FOOOD!! foood"he said and then put his eyes in blank"It was a pleasure to meet you all"he said in an agonizing tone, he could be really annoying sometimes.
--------------------------------------------
*Atlas Pirates - Beelze D. Van vs Haggert*


luffy no haki said:


> Ducking and then rolling back getting away from Haggert, Beelze drew his Hades again with a little smile in his face"I have no more time for this...time to get serious".



"Then let?s start with...Ricochet"he whispered, the aiming just above Haggert he fired a bullet,"where...ya..aiming...at?"the monster asked, though the sound of the bullet hitting on the wall next to the creature echoed through the hall"You will see"Van stated with a smile in his face as the sound of the bullet hitting many times in places around the spot where the monster was standing was heard again, each moment the time between each hit was faster until"Ouch!"the monster cried out, his tone as if he was bored though Van couldn?t blame him, he was a monster after all.

"Let?s keep going on"firing his gun again though this time he fired it twice as this time the bullet pierced through the arm of Haggert"UGH! stop it!"the experiment said firing a new hair ball from his mouth, Van just threw himself to the floor and from the place fired a new bullet, this time a red one which exploded half way launching many metal pieces in every direction some of them nailing in his arms and legs"I said stop it!"the creature yelled out trying to smash Van on the ground though the guy was agile enough to dodge. 

As he got some distance between him and Haggert, he noticed that the monster was bleeding a lot, probably the bullets did more damage than expected"Time to finish this"he said taking out from his pocket an orange bullet with the image of a flame on it and loaded his gun with it"Go to sleep brother"Beelze said and fired the bullet. Haggert hardened his hair surrounding him though van knew it wouldn?t be enough to stop a bullet like the one he just shot, as soon as the bullet trespassed the defense of the monster(barely) it pierced it?s stomach, after this van turned back and started to walk to go search for his comrades since apparently there was no other creature around.

"Wait!!"Haggert cried out but before he could reach Van"IEB"the boy said and then a big column of fire involved Haggert for some seconds before leaving him almost completely fried and unconscious"seems that I win"with that he kept walking.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 2, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis Palace*

*Sandrei vs. King Enkai*​

Heaven Breaker. It was Sandreis? strongest and most straining technique that allowed him to improve his fighting capability significantly. After he finished this fight with the King he would certainly need time to recover, that was partly why he was concerned. In the corner of his eye he noticed something that was considered extremely dangerous among the Fishmen people. What Humora had just consumed. His sharp teeth gritted against each other angrily as he saw his former Captain swallow those pills to double a Fishmans? strength yet drained away their life at the same time. To think Humora would pull out something like that reminded the shark of just how intense that bastard was, how badly he always wanted win. Rose was in trouble yet something seemed secure, the Fishman had a faith in her ability to win even against those odds. For the moment he could not focus on her anyway, his own battle was still far from over.

A spittle of blood flew onto the ground from King Enkais? mouth before he ran his arm over his lips. The Fishman King held his golden halberd in one hand while the other had trails of blood trickling down the length of it. His dark gaze burn into the shark across form him who stood tall and stern, steam flowing from his body as the water evaporated from his skin. Sandreis? right knuckle was covered in blood from where he had landed a successful strike upon the King. After a few moments of a staring contest the pirate suddenly darted forward, his body flashing from side to side as he zigzagged on the offensive. 
?Fucking Pirate!? The King roared out as he dragged the golden halberd along the ground, tearing it up as he did, before he swung it in a mighty slash that caused the back wall to be sliced open. A blur of blue skidded under the golden blade, Sandrei swiftly dodging the attack. 
?Fishman Karate: Hirate Tsuppari.? He growled as he slammed his palm into the gut of the King. Enkai coughed out blood with an angrily bellow, but his punishment had not ended just yet. 
?Fishman Karate: Nibai Hhirate Tsuppari!? Suddenly after a twisted of his body he thrust forward both his palms and impacted them into two different vital points upon the King. Like bowling ball the royalty flew backwards and rolled along the ground and finally crashed into the wall with the rubble collapsing on top of him. After his two powerful strikes the pirate rose to full height and let out a deep breath, his Heaven Breaker technique slowly fading and his body relaxing. 

The cut down his back stung like hell and the strain on his body was beginning to take effect. Even though he had just landed a series of powerful blows upon his enemy, after that bastard survived the throw it was pretty nerve wracking waiting to see the outcomes of his attacks. He waited silently, eyes focused on the pile of rubble that the wall had made and covered the King of Aquapolis. As he predicted it began to shake, followed by a sudden burst as all the rubble was sent flying off in all directions, forcing Sandrei to throw up an arm to defend himself.
?This is it? you pathetic little pirate scum. You march into my domain; you attack my Palace and land your hands on me!?? He took a step forward as he gripped the handle of his Golden Halberd tightly, almost crushing the metal.
?Unforgivable? unforgivable? unforgivable? UNFORGIVABLE!? He suddenly growled out in a mighty roar. He began to fiercely twirl the blade over his head, his eyes aflame with rage and his muscles tensed so hard they could bend metal. Sandrei watched with a stern gaze and slowly lowered into his Fishman Karate stand, one hand out stretched forward with his palm facing the enemy while the other was bent at his side balled into a fist. For the Phoenix Pirates, For Dappa, Ten, Hawkins, Shingo, Ursla... for Rose, he would not lose.


----------



## ThisBeautifulLife (Jun 2, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> Jun could feel it in her bones. The monster was awake, and it will soon join its spawn to battle. Her heart-rate was increasing exponentially, and in an unguarded moment Jun smiled. She continued her charge up the stairs, slaying lustrepedes left and right. In Jun's elated state these creatures were no match, and with every lustrepede killed her movements became faster. She knew the creature was about to descend from above, and when it did, it will die by her hand.
> 
> Down on the first floor, Valtameri and Decapita were fighting a large surge of lustrepedes that came bursting out from underground. Wave upon wave of the creatures charged towards Decapita, so much that you could no longer see her. A sphere of smashed insect carapace was floating just above Valtameri, unmoving.
> 
> ...



*--West Blue; Geminas Island; Glitter City; Glitter Spire--*

*--IN THE PROCESS OF EDITING--*

Valtameri lept high while also holding up his swallow above his head. He span it around at frightening speeds, so fast that it actually allowed him to fly upward while tearing through the ball of lustrepedes surrounding Decapita. He slowed his ascent just enough so that he wouldn't cut through her as well. "Hey, cutie! Bring all the lustrepedes to the bottom of your gravitational field as I'm slicing through them. Then we'll slowly make our way upstairs up to my sis and Jun!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 2, 2011)

*[Maruda]​*
The suggestion was taken to heart. Dsurion fiddled with his arm while looking down either side of the street. The Marines wouldn?t take this lightly, so it would probably be best to split town before anymore decided to make themselves known as his body was sore and battered. Nodding without a word he walks off, he needed to get some supplies and the local smithy would be more than happy to help out, or at least that was Dsurion?s inclination. But first he had to get to his ship and retrieve his new prototype, unit 1S-1. Zero watched as ?One? vanished into the distance, this one. One such as he would do, would do nicely.

Twenty long minutes pass while Zero waited for his first crew member, and he was slowly starting to think that he decided not to join, but just as that incline of doubt started to creep its way into Zero?s mind a large mechanical grinding is heard. Coming from the darkness a fairly large robotic scorpion came into view. Behind it Dsurion walked, he was looking at a book while the mechanical beast carried several large crates that Dsurion had commandeered. The beast itself was rather shaky. Classified as 1S-1, it is the first ?S? series model of the first generation. So it being far from ready was to be expected. The scorpion hiss and popped as it walked down the wooden harbor and soon it was next to the ship, and with one shaky jump it lands firmly on deck. It immediately turns and places the crates atop its back on the ship with its large triple clawed pincers. Task completed it returned to its passive state, a square box like structure. Dsurion is soon aboard and pulling the gang plank in. It was time for them to leave this spit of a town with the message, at Kei?s expense, they were not to be trifled with.

*[Bryagh]​*
?You?re not making any sense mercenary, or should I say. Pirate.? Dillon states as he pulls his hat off. ?Stay down, or I cannot be held responsible for what I do to you.? He adds as he starts to unbutton his coat. ?You could die, you know.? He continues. But the time of reasoning was far, far past what was happening now.  ?I?? I?? Bryagh mutters as he stumbles back through the hole. ?You, what?? Dillon asks tossing his coat aside. ?This is your final warning!? the marine shouts causing Bryagh to pause.  ?Crush your bones and grind your flesh.? Bryagh growls while taking another step forward. ?I warned you Bryagh.? Dillon shouts as he jumps forward, ?Thrust Kick!? he shouts pulling one leg up and extending it to full capacity.

~Thud~

Dillon?s eyes widen as his foot is caught in mid kick. A sense of pure killer intent leaks off Bryagh?s form as his eyes start to white out. His body pulsed in time with his heartbeat while he shook violently. Pulling his foot away Dillon can only watch on in horror as Bryagh? s body grew and contorted. His skin is swamped by scales as his face stretches and contorts. Hands and feet grow sickle claws as bone spreads and muscles grow. Head lifted high to the air Bryagh releases a deafening roar that shakes Dillon to the core. Marines in the Barracks are shook from their slumber as the beast awakens at their doorsteps. Transformation complete a long muscular tail slams off the ground before ripping into the wall behind the monster.  ?What in hells name are you?? Dillon asks as he backs away. * ?Death.?* Bryagh simply replies as a vile black mist escapes his maw as he breaths. The air around the mist seems to shimmer as if signaling ill omen.

Shaking his fear the young Marine leaps back into action as other marines start to pour out of the barracks. ?AB Buster!? he yells at the top of his lungs while he firmly plants a knee in the transformed monster?s stomach. Pain fire through his leg as he hobbles back, that shiny black armor Bryagh now wore was tough, ?Open Fire!? he shouts as he stumbles back. ?Aye Sir!? the other Marines shout as they shoulder their rifles and open fire on Bryagh. His scales shimmer with impact spots as the shells the marine?s fire do little more than harmlessly bounce off. Then with a single step forward Bryagh vanishes, his new speed boost too much for even the Jt. Jr. class to follow. ?Fuck!? he shouts as he instinctively dodges narrowly avoiding the claws of death. ?Imma take you down now lizard lips.? Dillon shouts as he runs across a wall, then with a mighty leap he jumps toward Bryagh. ?Heel Drop!? he shouts again coming down as quickly as his mass could muster. But even that is of little use as the large lizard like beast simple snatches Dillon?s foot off his shoulder. Balling a fist the monster slams a fist off the Marine?s knee snapping it like a twig. Dillon screams in pain as Bryagh inches his tail around the man?s waist. The lifting him up, Bryagh tosses him like a sack of potatoes into the wall that the Giant?s Arm lay in front of. Grunting and groaning the Marine pulls himself to his feet while Bryagh terrorized he other Marines. One went flying as he tried to locate his intended target. 

?Scared? Come and fight me monster!? Dillon cries as he props himself up against the wall. Bryagh?s rd eyes cut in the direction of the Marine as a snarl escapes his lips. * ?Insect.?* Bryagh growls as he dashes forward, he would end this now. The Marine falls to his knees as four claw marks tear across the wall behind him. Bryagh however was ill amused. * ?Die.?* he mutters as he opens his mouth wide.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ohara...*
Jonas Selkirk left his laboratory, located within the Tree of Knowledge. He had a spring in his step and a chipper smile on his face, twirling about his jade green walking cane. Soon this would all be his, every last nook and cranny of it. He was already aware of the secret agents deeply embedded within every stratus of Ohara's community. Jonas of course knew this because he had been the one to tip off the World Government. 

Jonas chuckled audibly as he walked past the entrance to the Great Library. He hadn't been told who these agents were, but after careful deduction he was confident that he had identified most of them. Jonas didn't dare approach such dangerous individuals however. His orders had been to watch and wait, and he did just that. These weren't the sort of people who you trifled with.    

_Two years ago...
Jonas stared with horror at the bodies of his comrades, strewn about the ground in horrific poses, a dozen scholars in total, including two children, all massacred.  He was the last one left. The black suited agents had come in the night and swiftly murdered everyone in camp, set up just beyond the jungle ruins. Before Jonas could even spring out of his bunk he had been tied up and gagged. Now here he was, on his knees and pleading for his life. 

"Please don't kill me!" Jonas begged the black suited agent who loomed in front of him. 

The agent responded, *"I want to make a deal with you." *

"A deal?!" 

*"You may call me Mister Stone. I represent Cipher Pol Division 8. Have you ever heard of Cipher Pol, Mister Selkirk?" *

"Y...yes," Jonas said in a trembling voice. 

*"Of course you have."* 

"Are you going to kill me?" 

The man called Mister Stone ignored Jonas' question and asked his own. *"You are considered one of the preeminent authorities of the study of the void century, are you not?" *

Jonas remained silent. All scholars who went out into the field had been trained not to openly admit the study of the void century, even under threat of death. Suddenly the agent backhanded him across the face. "YES!!" Jonas squealed in fear. "YES I AM!!!" 

*"Good now we're getting somewhere. According to my records you have been denied university tenure and chairminship of the ancient studies department. Is this correct?" *

A glint of hatred appeared in Jonas' eyes. That old bastard Mistah Wick had always had it out for him. "Yes..." 

*"You are also the illegitimate son of a World Noble?"* 

Jonas nodded without a word. He didn't like talking about that part of his life. The agent knelt in front of Jonas and smiled like an old friend. Maybe he wasn't really all bad, Jonas thought hopefully. 

*"Alright Mr. Selkirk, let's make a deal." *_

_Right now..._
As Jonas exited the tree of Knowledge he came upon two familiar individuals, Tora and his little companion Lucy. Jonas glanced at them both with a look disdain, as he did to all those who weren't his intellectual equal. Tora was simply a pathetic scholar, not even close to Jonas' level, and nothing more then a glorified soldier. As for the little runt, well Jonas secretly harbored jealousy toward the annoying eight year old. Before Lucy came along Jonas had been the youngest to learn the language of the ancients. When Jonas took over, they would both be among the first to go. 

"Ah if it isn't the one armed bandit and his little sidekick. Ahahahahaha, I kid, I kid." Jonas sidled up to them, flashing a fake smile. He playfully ruffled Lucy's bright red hair. What a little mongrel she was.  "Will you both be attending Shongul's performance tonight? I hear it's going to be a doozy!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 3, 2011)

*Grand Line*

Braska Hextor had all but resigned himself to death. He thus could only regard it as a miracle when a large pipe rose out from the ground in front of him, cleanly deflecting Zarick Ganon's beam of energy. A tall, lanky man with brown hair emerged from within the pipe, eventually coming to a standing position atop it as the opening of the pipe sealed itself. 

"Hey, you must be the new guy. You don't look so well," the newcomer commented as he ran his hand over his stubble. Right now it hurt even to breathe, but Braska forced himself to answer, *"Yes...I am."*

"Right. Take a breather, just make sure you keep yourself alive," the newcomer said as he jumped off the pipe and picked Braska up, slinging the knight, armour and all, over his left shoulder effortlessly. He raised his right hand and summoned another pipe next to him. Before he could get on the pipe, however, another blast of energy sliced it in half, and the top half clattered onto the floor noisily.

_"The 'Pipehand'...How amusing. So the Chaos Meister sends his generals to rescue just one of their riff-raff? Unfortunately, you will not be allowed to escape,"_ Zarick Ganon said softly, his left hand once again raised. "Well, unlike you guys, we look after our men," Christopher said. He was grinning, but he knew that they were in trouble. _"I've got one chance..."_ he thought to himself. He had to seize his opportunity fast.

"Super Mario World!" Christopher exclaimed, as pipes started sprouting from all four surfaces of the room. Zarick Ganon was completely unfazed, however. He immediately started launching attacks at all of the pipes that had appeared. _"How meaningless..."_ Christopher had not expected this at all, but he still had another trump card to play.

_"Hack Version!"_ he yelled out forcefully, as all of the pipes erupted with blasts of water. This took the Vice-Admiral by surprise. Not only did the water negate his attacks, it also obscured the vision of all the marines present. When the flood of water finally ceased, the pair of revolutionaries were no longer present.

----
*Revolutionary Headquarters*

Christopher 'The Pipehand' Lock emerged from yet another a pipe, wet but unharmed. The same could not be said for Braska, who was still being carried by Christopher. A crowd of revolutionaries surrounded the duo, including the leader of the army himself.

"Good work, Christopher. Any problems?" Fluck asked. Christopher shook his head. "Just some minor hindrances. I got him, though, and he's still alive."

Fluck smiled. "Great. Get him some medical attention, Larissa." His second-in-command nodded mutely and took Braska from Christopher before leaving to carry out her orders.

"Aren't you going to see him, Fluck?" Christopher asked.

"Nah. He'll be looking for me himself when he gets better. I'm sure of that," he replied, his smile lingering on his face.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates/Nirra vs. Spot...*

Nirra continued running down the numerous corridors, staying as far ahead from the giant monster as possible. Kong was still nestled between her breasts, only half paying attention to the chaos behind the two of them. Noticing this, Nirra leaned her head down and whispered to Kong. "Hey, little guy. You think you can do me a favor?"

Kong smiled and nodded at Nirra. Nirra then whispered something to Kong as the two headed for a wall. "Alright....now!" Nirra kicked down the wall and started to fall several stories. The giant monster crashed through the wall as well, falling just after Nirra. Kong hopped into Nirra's hand, and formed into a large yellow parachute.

"Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooghhh!"

The large blue monster then fell to the ground below. Nirra slowly floated down to an outdoor portion of the base. As she landed, Kong transformed back to his normal form. Nirra peered over the side and down at the ground, seeing the beast laying injured. "Hmph. Well, that was pretty crazy."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis Palace...*

As Ten wiped the shards of glass off her clothes, Macormic stared in disbelief. "You're kidding me...you're a Government Weapon? Why in the world are you allying yourself with pirates then?!"

Ten slowly approached the table, as Macormic backed away from the girl. "I stated my reason earlier. I can use this crew to accomplish my own goal." 

"Use them, huh? So you're still just as bad as those government pigs, eh? Heheheheheh. Let me guess, you intend to kill them once you've accomplished this goal, right?" Macormic asked with a smirk. Ten stopped next to the table. "No. However, when the time comes, I will decide what their fate should be. However, I am not doing this for the government, or the marines. I do it because I feel I have to."

"Feel? You're a machine. You don't feel things." Macormic said with a frown. "Perhaps, but I have no other explanation for this as of now."

"Mind telling me what it is you've got to accomplish or whatever?" Macormic asked as he reached behind his back for his gun. A punch was suddenly delivered to his stomach, before he could even touch his gun. Macormic stood hunched over as Ten moved her fist back. "I do mind." Macormic backed away, the wind completely knocked out of him. _"Dammit. She's fast...."_ He thought to himself. After about a minute, Macormic collected himself again. "Guh...fine. But you know I happen to be a flying fish. So..." Macormic leaped into the air and swooped over Ten's and grabbed landed in another corner of the room. "So I've already got the advantage in the air." Macormic said with a smug look as he eyed Ten. The girl however, quickly lifted off the ground and hovered several feet in the air. "L-L-L-L-L-L-Levitation?!" Macormic shouted as his jaw dropped.

"Yes, and flight." Ten said as she looked down at the fishman. "Not fair! I...fine then. If you're gonna be a bitch about it...." Macormic reached into his pocket and pulled out a handful of pills. "My captain gave me a little something to deal with arrogant kids like you." He shoved the pills into his mouth and swallowed the whole bunch. 

Veins all over his body suddenly bulged and his eyes became bloodshot and his teeth much sharper. "Heheheheheheheheheheheheh....now I'll get ya." Ten analyzed the man's haki signature, and took into account the specific design of the pills he'd just taken. "Energy Steroids. I remember hearing about them in the research department. Apparently quite dangerous. I've never seen the effects until now though."

"Heheheheheheh. I'll admit, I'm not quite as strong as the others by myself, but with these babies, I bet I could bring down Fishman Island's king himself."

"I find that doubtful. Your power has increased, but your body seems to be under tremendous stress right now."

"Loser says what?!"

"Excuse m-" Ten was unable to react as Macormic came smashing into her like a charging elephant, smashing her through the ceiling. Once outside, Macormic punched her back down, sending her crashing onto the roof of the palace. She quickly picked herself back up and stared at the fishman as he landed several feet in front of her. "Heheheheheh. Looks like we're even now, right?"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 3, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Marine HQ

Hornet Havoc*










​
Finally it had come. The last of the marine Lieutenants collapsed into the dirt along side the exhausted Kali Raba. That King Grabby Paws was not half bad in combat if not a little odd with his fighting style. The only two remained in battle was the fierce Commander, the strongest marine in North Blue and the Pirate Hornet Havoc, Captain of the Bro Pirates. The both of them shifted their eyes to the side to watch the fall of Hipper and collapse of Kali before focusing their glares back on each other; Reynalds much darker than Hornets whose was hidden behind his goggle-shades. 
“Just you and me~ no matter what you do~ we’re goin’ go free~ and you’re gonna look the foo’~!” The Captain rapped while thrusting his arms forward. The Commander remained silent, his gaze darkened, his murderous intent increasing. This joke had made such a fool of his Headquarters, his crew had defeated his men and now he was arrogant enough to rap to his face as if he could still actually win. Reynald clenched his fist tightly, a vein pumping in his forehead.

Not far from his back Pierre and Katsuo had appeared to watch to the conclusion of his battle. They both looked pretty wiped but had bested their enemy. How could he look them in the face when he still had his foe up and kicking? Instead of looking over to them Hornet kept his attention ahead and waited for the moment he won to greet them. Even though they were a close and supportive crew they were also men of good standards, and ganging up on an enemy like this would have been completely wrong even for a pirate. Not only that but by all their conditions it might have actually been disadvantageous. Just then a shadowy and deep voice emitted from the Commanders lips.
“To think I would need to power up ‘that’ on trash you like… it is much superior to Frans, however. I may end up destroying the entire base.” The pirates’ brow lowered briefly at that. Did he have something else up his sleeve beside his martial artist prowess? His question was quickly answered as the Commander raised his left arm and tapped a certain point of it with the Pitch covered right. There were the sounds of metal rotating and cogs moving until the arm suddenly grow and burst from the coat sleeve. It’s size doubled with flames bursting out of the back of his shoulder as if powering it.
“I’ll destroy you, and you’re entire crew with the next attack!” The flames grew and grew out of the shoulder, exploding backwards in a huge maelstrom of charging power. The marine narrowed his gaze and pulled back his arm. The only true attack one would call a technique in this world. True Destruction Shockwave.

Though it appeared that the pirate was going to lose out either. He pulled back his own right arm and raised it into the air. The Pitch grew over his arm and hand, making it bigger and bigger until it was almost the size of the marine base itself. The same attack he used to clobber a giant was about to be used on a human, yet this man fur surpass the strength and endurance of any giant.
“Choushi Choushi no Giant Bro Fist!” Hornet yelled out loudly as he pulled back his own arm and prepared for the final clash. At seeing the increase in power Reynald only increased the powering flames from his metal arm. There was no more time to be wasted. The marine whipped back his huge metal arm and fired it forwards.
“True Destruction Shockwave!” He growled out. In a counter Hornet dashed forward and thrust his own insanely giant fist forwards. His Pitch collided with the insane shockwave that was tearing up the ground, bringing down the entire Headquarters, though from the pirates chosen position he own body at the Pitch on his fist protected his crew mates and all the members of the 39 Swipers.
“Die you bastard pirate!” Reynald scrambled out from his throat as he continued to apply his forceful shockwave, the flames burning red out of the back of his shoulder. Hornet grit his teeth tightly feeling the pressure upon his already exhausted body. However he was able to crack a huge grin as he roared out his retaliation. 
“THE BRO PIRATES AIN’T EVER GONNA FALL!” At that moment he broke through the air pressured and closed the distance between him and the Commander. With one massive slam his giant Pitch hand connected with the marines body and crushed him into the ground, creating a huge circle trench as he did. 
“Guhaaaaaaaaaaaaa!” Echoed from crater. The most dreaded marine in North Blue had finally been brought town. 

 After a few moments of silence, the crew and swipers watching the crater intently to see the outcome, the sound of a few coughs came through the dusty rubble. 
“Aw man, that was a pain!” Hornet called out as he clambered out of the pit. He passed his crew a smirk while he raised his fist towards them in the signature Bro Pirate symbol of victory. A croaky voice sounded from behind him as the wounded and close to loss of consciousness Reynald spoke. 
“I’ve… defeated… killed hundreds … of pirates… how did I lose… to you?” Hornet did not glance over his shoulder though his voice was clearly directed towards the crippled man.
“You see everyone as trash man~ even those who follow you~ brothers are supposed to stick like glue~ you just lay thre and think about it while gettin’ a tan~” The marine blinked at the mans awful rap, but the words struck home. Was he weaker than he thought because he always saw himself as superior? Slowly his gaze fell into darkness as he collapsed out cold but would live another day.

Hornets’ body was aching all over and he felt almost drained from using his Devil Fruit so much. Even so the Pirate strode over to the rest of his crew and bumped fist to fist then fist to paw. The cowboy and cat looked pretty wiped like himself, but over all it appeared as if they had been overall successful. 
“Guys did well, I think a spa is in order or somethin’” He joked to the pair. After acknowledging those two he turned over to King Grabby Paws and his 39 Swipers who seemed to be tending to him. Upon reaching him he pulled the leader up into a sitting position and squatted down beside him.
“Damn man, you’re a bit of a beast.” The Captain slammed his back in a friendly but perhaps too hard fashion. “Like I said, names Hornet Havoc and this is my crew, the Bro Pirates. I’mma cut to the chase. The reason we came to Hethsville was to get two things from ya’. One, I want your Log Pose to sail Grand Line. But there’s somethin’ much, much more important to me than that.” A large smile grew over his lips, his gaze briefly flickering over the Swipers before return to focus on the man next to him.
“King Grabby, join my crew as my Navigator, you gotta have a dream right? Then let’s achieve it. If you don’t, we’ll get you a dream and still achieve it.” The dark skinned Captain raised his arm and balled his fist, pointing towards Kali in a Bro Fist. The initiation to joining his crew.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2011)

*The Aftermath, Hethsville Island...*

Before Kali even realized he was out, he was being pulled back into the waking world, into a sitting position. He was immediately brought out of his grogginess when he saw the damage done in the last few minutes of Hornet and Reynald's fight.

"What the!?!? What happened!!"

It was like Armageddon ran through this place on a nuclear waste dump truck... Armageddon with PMS. 


“Damn man, you’re a bit of a beast.” 

Then he was slapped sharply on his damaged back. He went unconscious again. 

"NOT SO HARD! NOT SO HARD!" The Swipers cried, putting smelling salt to their leader's nose once more. He came back.

 “Like I said, names Hornet Havoc and this is my crew, the Bro Pirates. I’mma cut to the chase. The reason we came to Hethsville was to get two things from ya’. One, I want your Log Pose to sail Grand Line. But there’s somethin’ much, much more important to me than that.” A large smile grew over his lips, his gaze briefly flickering over the Swipers before return to focus on the man next to him.
“King Grabby, join my crew as my Navigator, you gotta have a dream right? Then let’s achieve it. If you don’t, we’ll get you a dream and still achieve it.” The dark skinned Captain raised his arm and balled his fist, pointing towards Kali in a Bro Fist. The initiation to joining his crew.

Looks of surprise immediately came to the Swiper's faces. Panicked, Kali began to laugh in a forced manner. 

"Hahahaha, good one, Hornet-San!"

A question mark appeared above the rappin' captain's head. 

"Anyway, we will discuss your REAL payment after we dress our wounds and have ourselves a little party!"  The Swipers began to talk among themselves and get pumped. Kali put on his best smile. COME ON, FELLAS! THIS IS A DAY OF CELEBRATION! THE ONES WHO HAVE HUNTED US FOR YEARS HAVE FALLEN! LETS SHOW OUR SAVIORS OUR GRATITUDE!!!"

*YEAHHHHH!!!* The Swipers all cheered and immediately began carrying the surprised cat and gunslinger to their hideout.

During the commotion, Kali pulled Hornet close and whispered. 

"Careful what you say around these guys. We will talk more in private."

Before Hornet could respond he was picked up by 5 cheering Swipers and carried away into the underbelly of Hethsville.... 

*The Hideout.*

If you went 2 blocks passed the butcher's place, made a right, turned into the second cleanest and most wholesome looking alleyway in town and knocked on the 4th door to your left you would be greeted by an old woman. If you asked for Jinto and gave her 39 pebbles she would smile and gingerly lead you to her basement. 

You would then come to musty-smelling catacombs, cobwebs, torch light and locked chambers filled with barrels of cold wine and chests of cold-hard beli. This was home to the 39 Swipers. 

And now it was alive with jeering and dancing and laughing. For the first time ever the 39 Swipers didn't have to speak quietly in their Hideout. They were busy entertaining Katsuo and Pierre. Hornet was busy talking to Kali in his set-apart chamber. Both men were all bandaged up. 

"....."

The chamber was silent. Kali was considering his proposition. Dreams? Kali didn't really have any of those. He, however, had a mission.... 

----------
_The hazy image of an aged man with a thin long mustache that hanged down to his neck like 2 black noodles appeared in the mind's eyes of Kali. The aged man was dressed in long, flowing clothing and his hands were tucked into his sleeves. He had a humble, harmless as a dove look about him. 

No one would ever guess that this was the man who cursed Kali. 

*Suddenly the image of the old man stabbing his palm into a much younger Kali's back flashed with violence before Kali. He snapped out of it.*_ 
-----
He shook his head and looked down at his log pose. 

"Hornet-san..." He turned toward the dark-skinned man. "You have yourself a Navigator!"

Hornet grinned from ear-to-ear. A bro fist ensued. 

"Now we have to be quick. A storm is going to come in a few hours that will leave us stranded on this island for days if we don't leave now. Don't ask me how I know. Let's just say I've spent more then a few nights out at sea. We will leave in a few hours after the men have passed out from sake. Is that okay with you, Captain?"

Kali lowered his head when he mentioned "the men".


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 3, 2011)

*Ohara Arc*​_Introducing the Man of Mercury!​_A tall blonde-haired man sat in a huge wooden chair, drinking from a cup of coffee. In front of him was a large, old book. Inside the book were mentions of ancient times and tales of some of history's greatest wars. This was his job as a scholar of Ohara, to research the past and dig for it's secrets. The man put down his coffee and stood up. As he did, we see that he is more then just tall. He's also extremely big, with very large, bulky shoulders. On the front of his desk is a sign that reads: _'Dockins, Head of Ancient Battles Department'_. *"It's been very busy today..." *Dockins muttered, noting on how many people had come in and out of the tree today. He couldn't shrug the fact that something was going on, but he didn't exactly know what. The huge man looked over at an empty desk and sighed. He had it built for his student, Dax. He had hoped that would be able to work, together, as scholars... That hadn't worked out...

*Two Weeks Ago~*

Two men stood by each other on the docks of the ship. A huge man wearing a cloak watched them from afar with interest. His name was Hatsu Busouoni, a dockworker. It was natural for him to watch someone at the docks, just in case of suspicious behavior...  The two men were up to no such thing. Both had blonde hair, but one was much taller. Dockins looked down at the shorter and much younger man, Dax. He was his student, no more that, a son but not through blood. Dockins had raised him since his parents were killed by pirates. Dockins took the cigarette he was smoking out of his mouth and offered it to Dax, *"Smoke?"*

Dax simply shook his head and smiled, "You're supposed to be a good influence, Dockins, but you've been trying to get me to smoke those for two years straight!" He joked. "Besides, I prefer lollipops..." He told Dockins, pulling out a green sucker and twirling it in his hand. He then narrowed his eyes, "But... what did you call me out here to talk about, Dockins?" He asked. Dax lived on his own now, but he and Dockins regularly meet. Never at the docks though.

Dockins looked at the setting sun, *"Your parents were scholars... Great ones, in fact. I could never live up to their greatness."* He told Dax. Dax looked confused. He had heard about his parents many times, but he was unsure why Dockins had brought them up. *"You're seventeen, Dax... Which is the age that you can join the scholars of Ohara. You could join me in the, Ancient Battles department..."*

Dax grinned. "So that's what you told me to come down here for... It's pointless, though. You already know my answer, I'm not going to be one of those scholars!" Dockins grabbed the smiling boy's shoulder, he then gave him a stern look, *"I'm serious." *

"So am I!" Dax told Dockins. He then clenched his fist and glared at the giant tree of Ohara which could be seen from even the docks of the island, "I have no interest in not being allowed to research what I desire... So, I'm sorry, Dockins. I know my parents were great scholars, but I'm going down a different path! One where I can pursue whatever I want!" Dax told Dockins. The huge man started to open his mouth and tell the boy something, but he stopped. *"This is about your obsession with the Void Century, isn't it?"* Dax simply looked the other direction. Dockins sighed, *"Fine then, I see there's no point in arguing with you... Just remember that there will always be a place for you in the tree..."*

Dax took one look at Dockins and frowned. He could tell that the man was sad because he wasn't going to be a scholar, but Dax had his own path that he was going on. "Well then, it'll be a cold seat...

*Flasback End~*

As Dockins reflected on the previous week, he drinks his coffee slowly. He then turned and looked out the window, to look at the sun. He dropped his mug of hot coffee on his shirt when he saw what was outside. A grinning blonde-haired boy stood, hanging on a tree branch, staring at him. This was of course, Dax. Dockins jaw hung and then his face turned red, *"YOU BAKA!!!" *He screamed, angrily, picking up one of his books and throwing it through the window and hitting Dax in the head. "Sorry, Dockins!!!" Dax screamed as he fell from the tree after being hit by the book. Dockins ran to the window and his eyes widened as Dax fell. Suddenly, a road appeared in front of the window. It gleamed with the color of silver and we see Dax pull himself up, "Sup!" 

Dockins shook his head, *"You idiot! You're lucky that you have your devil fruit or else you would've died..." *Dockins muttered. However, he pulled Dax up from the window and gave the boy a tight hug. It was good to see his student after so long. He then broke the embrace and put his hands on Dax's shoulder.

*"I'm actually glad you're here... We need to talk."*


----------



## Gaja (Jun 3, 2011)

*"East Blue" Spring Break Island, Kamogawa's summer house

"Golden Snake" Marines - Pattaya*​
He was getting beat on again for no apparent reason. First by Kamogawa and then by Brandy, even though he didn't really do anything. But now that she hit him, a couple of smoking hot perverted thoughts were released in to the thought flow of Pattaya's mind. But as Wei and Silva reached them and Brandy introduced herself Wei took the initiative and introduced himself.

"Yosh! Yosh! Brandy-chan! Welcome to hell! I'm Wei, this is Silva." Silva raised a hand to greet Brandy, and suddenly turned towards the girl. "Hi, I'm Silva, you're cute. Will you marry me?" Yeah he kinda skipped a few steps there, but that was Silva. Sometimes Wei wondered if he and Pattaya didn't have the same father, despite the two of them looking nothing like the other one physically. Pattaya laughed his ass of as Brandy's reaction followed, as always no doubt it would involve some hard punishment where Silva's face would try to beat up Brandy's fists. And after all that was done Wei coughed once to get everyone's attention and continued. "Coach Kamogawa I'm sure you're already familiar with." Pattaya turned towards the old man and raised a hand. "Yo Old Timer! Long time no see!" Kamogawa's eyebrow twitched slightly, but he said nothing as Wei continued.

"NOW THEN! Brandy-chan, you will find some female training gear in the house. Please get ready, you have two minutes." As Brandy had no choice but to go and change Pattaya stood up, and valiantly started walking after Brandy. "I'll help you and change in to something more comfortable myself!" Kamogawa on the other hand didn't appreciate his actions so he held his "favorite" son from doing so before Brandy could do anything about it. "I will not tolerate such behavior '_King of the Perverts_', and you are already in your gear."

It was true, Pattaya was already in his fighting shorts and ready for whatever may come his way, something that he regularly got yelled at by his superiors, most notably Kaizo-san. But then it hit him, he'd get to train with his old friends again, which really pumped him up, but as he counted he didn't see one head in the whole bunch. "Hey where's Shin-chan?" Silva turned around and looked at Pattaya as if he was an idiot. "Baka. He was arrested for beating some asshole black and blue. He's become a pirate from what I hear. Joined some Phoenix Pirates gang."

"You don't say?" But before the subject could be pursued any further Kamogawa's voice echoed across the field. "Wei! You take Silva and all the rest, and I'll train Pattaya separately to see where his skills have gone during his time away from us." Wei raised an eyebrow at the command of the Coach but nodded to it as Brandy walked out. With a polite grin on his face he pointed at the group. "Yosh Brandy-chan, get in line with everyone else and stretch, we'll be doing some running and then some tree climbing... and then some full contact sparring. Should be good. Everyone ready? Go!" Everyone seemed to be going through their own little routine to stretch and warm up properly for the training at hand. The morning run they just had was to sweat out the water out of their bodies that they gained while traveling to Spring Break Island.

Soon enough though with Wei at the head of the group, and Silva close behind, Brandy would go for a long run at a steady pace. Talking wasn't forbidden, but most people preferred to stay focused and silent. Any questions that Brandy might have though, would be answered. Meanwhile Pattaya was kinda looking for a way to go with Wei and get of easy, but he was held by the ear once again and tossed in to a pit with Big Bears waiting down there. Damn it...

"Those guys will help you shave the rust off. After that, we'll do some mit work. By the way don't underestimate them, those guys could take on a Lapahn and put up a good fight.And by the way, no devil fruits usage!" Kamogawa had a very clear plan in place for Pattaya during this short training camp, he wanted to seal of Pattaya's powers and strengthen his base, so that when he had to go to his Goat form, he'd be able to utilize much more of it. Pattaya though didn't get that and just started throwing bombs to keep the wild beasts in check.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 3, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Maruda]​*
> 
> The suggestion was taken to heart. Dsurion fiddled with his arm while looking down either side of the street. The Marines wouldn?t take this lightly, so it would probably be best to split town before anymore decided to make themselves known as his body was sore and battered. Nodding without a word he walks off, he needed to get some supplies and the local smithy would be more than happy to help out, or at least that was Dsurion?s inclination. But first he had to get to his ship and retrieve his new prototype, unit 1S-1. Zero watched as ?One? vanished into the distance, this one. One such as he would do, would do nicely.
> 
> Twenty long minutes pass while Zero waited for his first crew member, and he was slowly starting to think that he decided not to join, but just as that incline of doubt started to creep its way into Zero?s mind a large mechanical grinding is heard. Coming from the darkness a fairly large robotic scorpion came into view. Behind it Dsurion walked, he was looking at a book while the mechanical beast carried several large crates that Dsurion had commandeered. The beast itself was rather shaky. Classified as 1S-1, it is the first ?S? series model of the first generation. So it being far from ready was to be expected. The scorpion hiss and popped as it walked down the wooden harbor and soon it was next to the ship, and with one shaky jump it lands firmly on deck. It immediately turns and places the crates atop its back on the ship with its large triple clawed pincers. Task completed it returned to its passive state, a square box like structure. Dsurion is soon aboard and pulling the gang plank in. It was time for them to leave this spit of a town with the message, at Kei?s expense, they were not to be trifled with.



It didn't take many minutes before they where several houndred into the depths. Zero had found someone that could measure at least slightly up to not only his intelect, but his own twisted mindset as well. However, he was not happy to have an equal, he was happy to have a person under his command that he could use to further his own dreams of insanity.

*"One,"* he said, standing at the helm. *"be of good use and get to work upgrading the cannons as much as you can, with what we have. I want this ship to be the best..And to keep ourself hidden as much as possible, let us keep the marine sails. With them, those moronic marines would think that it is one of their own."* he said with a smirk.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 3, 2011)

*
The Bro Pirates ~ Hethsville Island, Kalis? Hideout

Hornet Havoc*











​
The Bro Captain did not fully understand what Kali was talking about as he made a joke about his offer leaving only a blank face of puzzlement upon his expression. Pierre and Katsuo watched on, more than likely Pierre caught onto what Kali meant but Katsuo was probably less likely. Being a cat and all. Before Hornet could raise any questions he was suddenly lifted into the air by a cheering group of thieves, along with the cow and the unhappy kitty, and carried back to the hideout. The journey did not take long but even Hornet noticed everyone was inside their homes hiding from the pirates and swipers. Without a doubt word had spread that all the marines on the Island had been clobbered by the group parading through the town and for their own safety everyone was making sure to remain in the safety of their homes. It was not like the Bro Pirates would try anything foul with no authority left in town but the Captain understood pretty well the reasoning?s behind the innocent citizens hiding, and would not question it nor try and change their views. At the end of the day they were still the villains in the eyes of the world and the marines were the heroes of justice. After a while the Swipers collapsed from carrying the crew for too long, but together they clambered into the hide out and threw their party.

While the party exploded in the main room Hornet and Kali had separated into a more private area to discuss the Captains offer. The Bro pirate stood with his arms crossed and a smirk in the corner of his lips, his goggle-shades ever hiding his actual eyes. He was topless apart from the bandages covering his body and wrapped around his forehead. Even though he was putting up a confident front his body ached like nothing he had experienced before. That had truly been his toughest fight yet, and with the help of his Bros? he had pulled through. That was what a crew was about. Now, he wanted to add the numbers. 
"Hornet-san..." He turned toward the dark-skinned man. "You have yourself a Navigator!"
Hornet grinned from ear-to-ear. A bro fist ensued. 
"Now we have to be quick. A storm is going to come in a few hours that will leave us stranded on this island for days if we don't leave now. Don't ask me how I know. Let's just say I've spent more then a few nights out at sea. We will leave in a few hours after the men have passed out from sake. Is that okay with you, Captain?"
As Kali lowered his head, most likely at the fact he would be abandoning his own crew of thieves, the Captain gave him another slap on the back. With his grin remaining and spoke out his own words of encouragement.
?If that?s when you wanna fly~ we can, if you don?t wanna say bye~ we can do that too. But no matter where you go, how far apart you guys become, they always gonna be your Bros? too. Don?t forget that man.? With that he gave the newly appointed navigator a bob of his head and stepped out of the chamber to join the drinking. Of course he did not drink too much, letting the Swipers get themselves completely hammered. With Pierre relaxing in a chair and listening to the ridiculous tales they spoke of with a comfortable expression, Katsuo stopping him from drinking to avoid him passing out instantly. They were a fine crew and another to the mix. If only Billy could see him now. His little Bro must have been on his own adventure, meeting new people and creating a family of his own. 

One day they would meet again.



*Meanwhile, at the Marine Headquarters?*
Reynald pulled himself out of the crater he had been lying in since the battle. It was dark now, he had to of been passed out for quite a while. Just as he reached the top of the crater a hand grasped around his own. He blinked as he gazed upwards to see a crippled Hipper helping him out while Fran across the courtyard was tending to a grumpy Stefen. Rargo as well sat against the wall, bloodied and beaten with bandages around his insanely muscular form.
?? Seems like we took quite the beating.? Hipper said weakly to his Commander. Reynald frowned at him. This was shameful, they had been humiliated completely. Yet something was different. Shock filled all the Lieutenants as they saw their Commander crack a smile.
?You know? once we get healed up? I?m? leaving the marines?? The marines all blinked in confuision at the usually completely stern and heartless officer talking about leaving.
?Damn you? Hornet? making me want to know to? what it is like? to have ?Bros?? He said to himself with a light chuckle.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 3, 2011)

*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Revolutionary Camp

Braska Hextor*​
_The hallways were endless, twisting twirling as he sprinted as fast as he could. He wore nothing, his naked form running as quickly as he could through the demented corridors. His heart slammed against his chest and water flowed from his eyes. He was scared, fear drove him forwards. He needed to live. His eyes flicked backwards to see a smirking image of Zarick Ganon following him in a confident stride. Even though the marine walked along calmly he still seemed to be catching up with Braska whom was running as fast as he could. 
“No!”
In the distance he saw Rynia holding out her hand towards him. She wore her famous smile that warmed a mans soul, her fingers outstretched as he beckoned him to come to her; to stop struggling. His body suddenly froze. He could not stop, he had to keep going. He was not strong enough, he was too weak. In a smooth movement he turned to face the marine lurching behind him as blade came between his eyes._

A sudden gasp and shiver escaped the Knights body and jolted up in a bed. Sweat ran down his torso as he wore only trousers and socks, his torso bandaged quite significantly, as well as his half his face, his arms and his back. The last thing he remembered was being saved in the marine headquarters after being completely defeated by Zarick, he must have been rescued by a Revolutionary and brought to safety. Very slowly he pulled the covers from his body and slid to the side of the bed. A shuddering pain soared through his body as he twisted the wrong way, he would need to be careful not to open any of his wounds. 
“You’re finally awake!” A female voice sounded from across the tent. Braska blinked over in the direction of a young woman who quickly flushed over he cheeks at the sight of him topless. Braska scrambled for the sheets to cover himself up yet toppled over in the process and slammed into the floor.
“Guah!” He grunted as his face hit the floor. The young woman gasped as she ran over to assist him but slipped over in the process, throwing hot tea all over the knights back as well as falling forward herself. As the burning sensation splashed over his back he wrenched his head upwards, only to meet the bosom of the woman slamming into his face. The pair remained silent for a moment as the situation finally solidified in the hazed minds. 

“Eeeeeeeeeeeee!” The woman screamed as she leapt backwards covering her chest. Braska quickly rolled backwards in a scrambling flail, grabbing the bed sheet and throwing it around himself in a make shift cloak to cover his entire body. She the woman looked back to the Knight after her brief drama she blinked in surprise to see him kneeling, his head lowered. 
“My deepest apology, M’lady. I did not mean to dishonour you.” Braska said in his deep and honest tone. The woman stared wide eyed being completely baffled by his actions. She quickly moved into a kneeling position and waved her arms.
“N-no, it is fine! It was an accident!” Once his apology had been accepted the knight pushed himself to full height and bowed his head respectfully.
“I am Braska Hextor. Thank you, I assume you tended to my wounds and brought me the drink… even if it is covering my back, the thought is appreciated.” The girl followed him as he rose and smiled nervously, yet sweetly.
“I-it’s nor trouble. I’m Aya.” A light blush remained bright on her cheeks as she spoke. The swordless swordsman thanked her again before he began to gather his belongings. She watched wide eyed and nervously tried to talk him down.
“S-sir Hextor, you’re too injured to go out yet! You need to rest more.” Braska softly shook his head as he began to pull on his light weight armor. Without his blade he still felt naked. 
“Do not worry for me. I must see the Leader, is he around?” She sighed in defeat and motioned outside where Fluck was located. Sucking in his courage and pain the knight of Shinpou strode out of the tent towards his new leader, with Aya watching his back in wonderment as he did.

Outside Braska caught sight of a long white cloak blowing elegantly in the wind upon the back of a man gazing over a Cliffside out into the endless waters. Slowly he stepped up beside him and bowed his head in his direction. The swordsman spoke first, Fluck most likely expected he would.
“I was not strong enough… he barely lifted a finger and he was able to best me. He broke the Blade of Shinpou… and almost ended me. There is a big world out there… but my heart weighs down with much sorrow and regret.” He lowered his head somewhat. “I was selfish… chased after my own revenge, for Rynia, without thinking about my oath. My sword is yours… well, when I get another… It is not only my heart I must concern myself with, it is all those whom have been wronged by the World Government.” The mans hard gaze lingered over the water as he continued to speak, hoping Fluck was listening.
“Maybe one day I shall have revenge… but in the mean time I can grow stronger, and help those who are in need of help.”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 3, 2011)

*The New Bro​*
After the huge battle that took place at the Hethsville marine base, Katsuo was rather glad that he had a chance to sit back and relax. He had been carried towards the hideout of the Swipers, like some kind of god by the thieves. Upon entering this hidden domain Katsuo was not at all surpised to see that it was rather... dirty. This was how most who evaded the law lived, in filthy places, like rats. However, as a pirate it wasn't so bad when you had bros to support you on your every step. Katsuo smiles as he remembers how he and Pierre took down Rargo together. He sighed, when he was put down on several crates. His sword was strapped to his back and he begun to close his eyes, ready to take a nap. "Katsuo!" 

Katsuo lazily opened his eyes, "Yes-nya?" He said, seeing that one of the swipers was up close in his face. "Tell us the tale on how you defeated one of the Devils of Hethsville!" The swiper asked eagerly, his eyes filled with wonder and excitement. "Well I don't like to brag-nya..." Katsuo muttered. This was the truth, Katsuo disliked bragging and gloryhounding. However, if they demanded. Katsuo smiles and began to tell the tale of how he beat a 'devil'.... Once he finished with the story, the swipers looked like they were about to cry. "But truthfully, he was less of a devil then he claimed to be-nya." 

"What an awesome tale..." One of the swipers muttered. They then started crying hysterically, "THANK YOU FOR SAVING OUR BOSS!" Katsuo chuckled, "No problem, indeed... He's a rather interesting fellow-nya." Katsuo said, staring at the leader of the 39 swipers. He sees Hornet offer his fist and then Kali return with a fist of his own. Katsuo frowned and he suddenly stood up, "Excuse me-nya." He told the swipers. 

He walked over to Hornet and Kali, "So I guess you're joining the crew-nya?" He asked Kali, who nodded. Katsuo's eyes drifted over to the swipers. "What about them-nya? I assume, that you won't exactly like leaving your friends-nya?"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 3, 2011)

*Ursla vs. Nya​*











**SMASH!** **CRACK!** **CHINK!**​
"You're pretty violent for a mermaid...." The masseuse reakred while dodging Nya's monstrous tail swings. Nya was currently chasing Ursla around the courtyard while taking swings at the masseuse. For one, she was an oversized mermaid. Her size is at least three times bigger than Ursla. Secondly, the scales on her tail are razor sharp. It's as if the bottom half of her body is a large sword. This mermaid meant business, however. She was literally destroying the courtyard while trying to hit Ursla.

"What happened to being a 'beautiful sea maiden' as the fairytales say?" Ursla was obviously taunting the mermaid. Insults appeared to be the mermaid's downfall, and Ursla figured this out early on. "Are you sure you aren't an ogre? They're usually the one's that destroy everything..."

**SWISH!**​
Ursla avoided yet another tail swing from the mermaid. She was becoming careless. Nya's rage was now visible upon her face, "I've had enough of you! How dare you think you're more beautiful than me! How DARE you think you can insult me!!! How *DARE* you challenge me to a fight!!!!!!!!!"

"Oh, are you mad.....? I can help you out with my power, sweetheart."

Nya glared at the masseuse for a moment before standing on her hands. The mermaid then started spinning on her hands (Sanji-style) while moving about like a destructive top. *"EYE OF THE STORM!"* 

"I've got to move!" Ursla stated before trying to dodge the spinning top. However, Nya was moving much too fast and her range was far too wide for Ursla to escape. The masseuse was hit spot on by the mermaid's attack. She was sent flying across the courtyard with blood escaping her mouth. Before Ursla could pick herself up again, Nya was returning back around towards the masseuse. 

"N-n-no!" **POW!** Ursla goes flying in the opposite direction from result of being hit by the mermaid. Ursla lands against the wall of the palace, her body bloodied up. 

"I don't hear you talking anymore SHIT!!!" Nya teased as she eased up towards the mermaid. "Are you dead, harlot?!" Nya continued on. "Just a minute ago you were so full of confidense and pride--you were so full of yourself! Now look at you now! You were defeated and your cream will face a similar fate! Haha, Humora's probably eating your captain for lunch at this moment!"

*BABOOM!!!!!!*​
A large crashing sound was heard from the palace room. Nya looked towards the area that the sound came from and grinned. Ursla was barely able to move her head to look up there as well. "Rose....." She muttere weakly.

"Looks like I was right! That's the end of her and the end of you!"

_"How? How could I fail my crewmates? How could I fail myself? Killed 20,000 feet under the sea, what a pathetic way to go."_ Suddenly, Ursla thought back to the time she first met Rose and the young captain invited her to join her crew. This was directly after Ursla was caught attempting to hand the crew over to the Marines for their bounty. However, Rose overlooked that and still invited the lonely masseuse to join.

Now Ursla thought back to the Blizzard Gaol and how Sandrei, a fishman as well as a stranger, was completely prepared to lay his life on the line for the unwelcoming masseuse. Not to mention the rest of the Phoenix Pirates. She couldn't let them down her, she simply couldn't.

Ursla struggled to her feet and tossed her hair out of her face. She was faintly smiling. "There's no doubt you're a mermaid, because you have the mind of a fish." Ursla said as she clapsed her hands together.

"You're still here?!" Nya said, turning around to face the injured masseuse. Nya stood on her hands once again, "You whores never learn!"

Ursla's entire body became coated in the blue sparkling mist. The masseuse then inhaled, sucking in all of the mist and exhaled, releasing nothing but oxygen. Ursla's body started to sparkle all over, as if she was an actual goddess. 

*"Celestial Vessel!"*

*"EYE OF THE STORM!!!!!"*

Nya began spinning towards Ursla once again like a mad top. Though, Ursla didn't attempt to dodge this time. Instead, she stood her ground with a grin on her face. Ursla caught the oversized mermaid's tail during her twisting rage and held firm. It's as if Ursla had become ten times stronger.

"What is this?!?!?! How did you become so strong?!" Nya said with a hint of worry in her tone.

"Celestial Vessel. Using my ability, I'm able to dismiss any stress or pain the muscles in my body would normally feel that would hinder them from tapping into their full potential. During this time, I'm able to utilize every inch of power the human body possesses, possibly even more!"

The mermaid struggled to get free of the masseuse, but Ursla would't let go. Even though her hands were being butched by the mermaid's sharp scales, she still held on. 

"Now get ready, fish!" Ursla slammed the mermaid around the courtyard a numerous times before bringing her in close.
Ursla cocked her right hand back and brought it forward with great force,

*"BITCH SLAP!!!"*​
With her enhanced strength, Ursla slapped Nya with such force that she knocked out numerous teeth out of the mermaid's mouth. Nya flew through the walls of the palace, creating a giant hole in the process.

The sparkling glow on Ursla's body began to disperse. "AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!" Ursla howled in pain as she fell to her knees. Once the technique was over, the pain of over-using her muscles finally flooded into Ursla's body. This isn't a technique she could use everyday. She'd die.

"The things I do for these guys......"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 3, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> When Wick was sure that Noburu was gone, he stopped acting like a complete lunatic and became merely a lunatic with occasional moments of lucidity.
> 
> "I don't know how yeh doing that, seah, but I don't remembah you leaving the room."
> 
> ...


*Ohara...*
Thorn walked up to Mistah Wick's door. Clemens stood beside him, still processing the enormity of the task ahead of her, to help protect the entire book collection of the great library, but also save it should Ohara be destroyed. 

"Should I be here?" Clemens asked nervously. The last time she had seen the borderline senile old man, he had mistaken her for a nurse, screaming that it was time to give him a sponge bath. That was more then two years ago, so she had no clue how much more demented he had become since. 

"Why not. You have my full trust and confidence," Thorn replied. He knocked on the door. At first there was no answer. Thorn raised his fist to knock again, but then a thundering voice echoed through the door. _"Is that you DOCTAH? I told you to get your lyin ass outta here!"_ 

Thorn smirked towards Clemens. "Same old Mistah Wick." The Chief Librarian opened the door and strode into the room. "You can let down the act you old codger. Noboru has gone into town I believe," Thorn said. He nodded towards his old friend of many years, who was very much crazy, crazy like a fox. Clemens remained silent and closed the door behind them. They didn't sense the presence of the extra visitor, not until he chose to reveal himself.  

Wick jabbed a thumb at Clemens. _"Who is this girl? Is she a spy sent here to brainwash me? I warn you girl I am immune to your charms!"_

"Her name is Beverly Clemens. She's my old protege, recently returned to Ohara. Miss Clemens will be helping me with safeguarding the library as we discussed. You _have_ met her before you know."  

_"Have I? Ah yes you gave me a sponge bath!"_ 

"Uh..."

Thorn chuckled. "You wanted to see me old friend?"


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Ohara...*
> Thorn walked up to Mistah Wick's door. Clemens stood beside him, still processing the enormity of the task ahead of her, to help protect the entire book collection of the great library, but also save it should Ohara be destroyed.
> 
> "Should I be here?" Clemens asked nervously. The last time she had seen the borderline senile old man, he had mistaken her for a nurse, screaming that it was time to give him a sponge bath. That was more then two years ago, so she had no clue how much more demented he had become since.
> ...




Wick remembered the girl Thorn was with, Beverly Clemens. Smart girl, amongst the new generation scholars of Ohara she was one of the best. Only that prick Selkirk was better, but Clemens at least knew when to shut her trap. Plus, a sponge bath from her was infinitely more pleasurable than one given by Selkirk, although he did knew his way around the loofa. 

"I think I figured out who the traitohs are, Thorn. " Wick said. "You remembah, don't you? Last month we had a few people snooping around the stonewall room at night. I'm very sure one of them is a government dog."

"And who might these traitors be?"

"I have yet to verify their identities, but I'm sure that one of them is a professoh of this university."

Thorn's expression didn't change. Years of watching Oharan politics taught him how much some people would stoop to gain prestige and power. "Are they from Ravenloft? Or perhaps they're one of those recluses at Serpenthold academy?"

Wick spat, missing his spittoon a second time. "No. I'm very sure the traitoh is from the Historian's Guild. I've asked Dean Bakah to keep an eye on his professahs."

Only one person came up in Thorn's mind when he mentioned that there was a traitor in the Historian's Guild. "Wick, I think we're going to need to keep an eye on Selkirk."

"The angry child who thinks he's bettah than everyone? I don't think the boy has it in him."

"Believe me, old friend, men like Selkirk would do anything to get what they think is theirs."

Wick conceded to Thorn's point. "I'll send some men to keep an eye on him. And now, for why I've asked you to come here." Wick opened a cabinet under his desk and took out a pair of red keys. "I need your key to the Chamber of True Knowledge. I have a friend who'll be of great help in insuring that our legacy will be safe. Mistah Du Mortis, are you still there?"

Rek cursed. He should've known that he wasn't going to get his information for free. Of course he could always use the meiki meiki no mi's power to get the truth out of Wick, but it was too risky to get the information with these two around. He revealed himself to Thorn and Clemens grudgingly. "Grandfather never said you were a liar."

"Hah! The truth is much bettah when you work hard to earn it, Mistah Du Mortis!" Mistah Wick laughed. "Thorn, this is Rek Du Mortis. He's the grandson of Old Eradicus, may he rest in peace."

Thorn raised an eyebrow. He was well aware of the reputation the Du Mortis family had, and he was unsure if he should trust someone from that family. "Wick are you in-well, more insane than you are lately? You know what his family does."

Rek sighed. His family's reputation often made it difficult to obtain rare books. "The man has a point. But if you tell me what I need to know now I'll pretend your exchange never happened."

"Don't worry. I know foh a fact that Eradicus taught him well. I also know that a man like him would love to see..." Wick's voice dropped to a whisper. "A poneglyph."

"A real poneglyph. You." For about four minutes and thirteen seconds Rek's brain went haywire before he gained control of senses, by which point he was unable to stop making the stupidest looking smile he's ever made. He didn't care about whatever politics or problems Ohara had that made them trust the grandchild of their insane leader's best friend. To a man raised to love knowledge, seeing a real poneglyph would be one of the hallmarks of his life. "It would be an honor."

"Good. And I promise you this, boy, I'll tell you everything once you see the poneglyph." Wick smiled. "You'll see it in a few hours, when the V.C. Coven meets. You can bring the sponge nurse with you Thorn." Wick opened another desk cabinet and pulled out a large pair of clamps. "And if you'll all excuse me, I am going to cut my toenails."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 4, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hethsville Town - Swiper Hideout

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
It's been a long and grueling fight. One that saw the Bro pirates, along with Kali and his 39 Swipers, emerge as the victors. Pierre was now sitting in the Swiper base, enjoying a well earned drink and the singing that the Swipers produced. He actually enjoyed this, reminded him a bit of his home island back in West Blue. His jacket and hat, along with his guns were all neatly put on top of a box that Pierre took from the Marine base after the fights. The marines always had awesome stuff, but that thought was pushed aside as the blond gunslinger took a brief glimpse of Hornet and Kali, as the two struck a Bro fist.

Pierre knew what that meant, not long ago he too did that same move to confirm that he'd join the Bro pirates, a crew that seemed to take over the North Blue by storm, and take down many Marines along the way. Lightning another cigarette on the young man continued to sit down, as he too had some bandages over his body. Rest was what he needed, that and a bath. Thinking back before the fight he smiled, since he luckily got all the supplies they needed before all hell broke lose in Hethsville, so they were ready to go whenever Hornet gave the order.

As he looked on at the dancing and singing Swiper gang Pierre couldn't help but watch and smile at the sight, as pretty much all of them were drinking big amounts of alcohol, probably more then they should if they wanted to stay on their feet. But since Pierre wasn't their mom, or their dad, he just laughed and enjoyed the moment of rest to gather himself a little. Those two fights took a lot out of him. But little did he know that back in his home of West Blue something horrible was about to happen, but that wasn't all...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Ohara...*
> Jonas Selkirk left his laboratory, located within the Tree of Knowledge. He had a spring in his step and a chipper smile on his face, twirling about his jade green walking cane. Soon this would all be his, every last nook and cranny of it. He was already aware of the secret agents deeply embedded within every stratus of Ohara's community. Jonas of course knew this because he had been the one to tip off the World Government.
> 
> Jonas chuckled audibly as he walked past the entrance to the Great Library. He hadn't been told who these agents were, but after careful deduction he was confident that he had identified most of them. Jonas didn't dare approach such dangerous individuals however. His orders had been to watch and wait, and he did just that. These weren't the sort of people who you trifled with.
> ...



*"West Blue" Ohara

Tora & Lucy*​
The little eight year old didn't really like Selkirk, he had a weird smell about him. But she was a good girl, who was raised to be polite and honest to all she encountered, so she raised her arm up in to the air as a way to greet her fellow scholar. "Hellooo~ Mr. Selkirk!" Tora however wasn't that thrilled to see this guy, he didn't really think too much of Selkirk, not much good anyway. Tora did see his intellectual ability, there were no denying it. But the man was spoiled and still to green to be considered a man. What Tora meant by that is that he thought that Selkirk hadn't seen enough of the world, he simply knew what he saw from books, he didn't have the experience and confidence that, for example, fighters or martial artists had, and that influenced his ego greatly. That was why he probably wanted to prove himself in a different venue.

"Hello..." Getting interrupted by the younger man Tora and Lucy heard about Shongul's grand performance, as glee gathered in Lucy's eyes. She loved Shongul, he was her favorite clown in the whole wide world! So with glee in her eyes she turned towards Tora and clasped her hands together. "Ow can we go? Please please please please, pretty please???" Opening and closing her eyes really fast to charm Tora with her innocent puppy eyes Tora scratched his head. Damn her for being so adorable and cute...

"Tch fine, as soon as we're done here, we'll go. It was nice seeing you Selkirk. Thanks for letting us know. See ya around." Lucy waved goodbye as well as the two Oharans continued to walk towards the Tree of Knowledge, they had to hurry up if they didn't want to be late for the show.

- *Meanwhile* -

We turn our eyes towards a building that lay smack in between the Tree of Knowledge and the docks. In a small apartment, that had a look towards both these location was George. Sitting on his bed, two suitcases lay on the bed as the man opened a drawer. Inside sat a small yellow Den-den mushi, sleeping peacefully as George pulled the drapes so no one would see what he was about to do.

Turning around he walked over to the little animal and took it in his hand, dialing a very special number. He was calling the Triumvirate, the only people in this world that George and the CP9 answered to. This was the only scenario that allowed him to dial the number that he did, luckily this call couldn't be tapped in to, so he could talk freely.

The Oharans were guilty, and he needed final confirmation before initiating _"Operation Sunderland"_. What was Operation Sunderland you ask? Complete annihilation of the island of Ohara and all of its inhabitants. So for a a delicate operation like this the World Government sent in their best, the secret Cipher Poll division 9, and they got the results. Ohara was guilty, and George was prepared for what was about to come, the meeting with his fellow agents was scheduled to happen in less that an hour.

George was in fact that leader, and field commander, boss if you'd like, of the CP9. He was also the main strategist who develop mission Sunderland, and designed the strategic covers for his agents, but now he was about to do the ugly part. "Good evening." He said in a cold tone, there was no need to be happy or polite, this was serious business.

No doubt would the three men in that chamber ask what he had found out and the man would answer. "After today we are certain that the people of Ohara are guilty of the crimes they were accused of. Among others they are actively researching the Void Century, learning the old languages and looking for Poneglyphs." After that brief confirmation George remained silent.

He was ready for it, his heart wasn't racing or anything. He was a trained assassin, it was his job and he had no trouble doing it, and that was proven by the two suitcases laying on his bed. One had his black World Government issues battle suit, while the other one had the weapons that he would need during this mission...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 4, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Topsville: The Devil King Pirates*
> 
> Dante limped off, Semmy, Eli, and the newly returned Jason beside him. Dante shoots the mad man of rock a glance, "I don't know exactly how you escaped the pits of hell, but I'll be sure your punishment next time makes your trip seem like a vacation."
> 
> ...



*"Grand Line" Topsville - Near the docks
Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
His new friend, the human woman Serena had gone of somewhere. And that made Semmy a sad panda, he already missed her big time. So the 10 year old panda looked around as Dante asked him to lean forward, and he did. Soon enough he was jumping over buildings with the Captain on his back looking for Levy, while the crazy wind and rain no doubt foreshadowed the storm that was about to hit this island any minute now.

But then Dante confirmed how awesome and super strong Semmy was, by saying that he would totally kick the ass of Jason's wolf. At that comment the panda smiled but didn't really say anything, as the screams became louder and louder. Levy was going crazy, Semmy could smell it despite the heavy rain. The little Eli held on to the panda as well as he made another big leap and cut Levy's path of. Soon thereafter the captain of the Devil King pirate crew, Dante Masters jumped of and went ahead to confront the fishman, while Semmy remained behind, unaware that another familiar figure was creeping up on him. The group of Semmy, Eli, Jason and his wolf all watched as "Dante vs Levy" seemed to get set up.

Keng was at the ship, whipping the men together while Shaco probably laughed at the incoming storm, and the good doctor awaited their return. They were such a tight net crew of sane and polite people. Meanwhile the five pirate ships under Semmy's command joined the _"Satan's Mistress"_ and awaited the arrival of their new captain, the panda better known as Semmy. And as Dante yelled something at Levy Semmy snickered, that wasn't how you tamed animals you silly human... "*Kishishishi Levy's not gonna be tamed by that.*" Eli could only watch what would happen next as Semmy wished that he had some popcorn while this scene unfolded.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

*Topsville~ Devil King Pirates​*_The Leviathan​_
The battle between marines and pirates was long over, however, a conflict inside the Devil King crew was being dealt with currently. Walking through the rain was Levy. The fish man's eyes were bloodshot with rage and he wasn't exactly in the most righteous state of mind currently, if the fishman was ever in such a state. Levy had been rampaging even after the battle ended and the crew could see a freakin house lying on it's side from where Levy had picked it up and hurled it to the side. 

*"Damn humans!" *He roared, punching through a brick wall and shattering it with ease. The wall exploded, sending debris flying towards him. He laughed at this and it was apparent that the fish man wouldn't stop until he destroyed everything on the island. Unless someone stopped him. Levy was about to smash another building, but he stops as he feels a grating presence. A sweat drop fell from his forehead and went all the way down to his chin. *"Dante..."*

The Devil King was standing in front of his path, holding that damn pitchfork of his and that same arrogant smile. Levy seemed to be scared at first, his pupils wide and dilated, his sharp lips then form into a smile. *"I've been waiting a long time for this, bastard..." *He muttered. Meanwhile, most of the crew had gathered to watch this standoff. Levy's eyes narrowed as Dante tells him to step down. He snorted, *"I have no intention to run! I will not retreat!" *The fish man exclaimed, "Or are we not the Devil King Pirates! Conquerors of the North Blue?" He asked Dante mockingly...* "In fact, it seemed to me that you've gained a soft side, captain."* Levy said that word with extreme displeasure as he looked at his 'captain'. Levy wondered if the man would accept his challenge. The only reason he had joined this damn crew of rogues and men condemned to hell was to take the head of the human who defeated him. He had gotten stronger since leaving the North Blue, though.

So had Dante.

Levy watched as Dante morphed into his demonic form. He was rather used to seeing this display, so he wasn't at all frightened or suprised. Once he was done transforming, Levy scoffed,* "Is that all!?"* He shouted over the wind. 

*"That's startin' to get old!"* Dante merely said nothing and looked at his fish man pet. He had one last time to step down. Levy instead opened his mouth and let his tongue hang out savagely, *"Well then..." *He muttered, lifting the giant, cursed hammer that he'd been dragging along with him. He then placed the hammer in his two hands and points it at Dante, *"Die!"* The fish man annouced, charging forward like the vicious shark beast he was. However, some of the crew, mostly Semmy could see that something was off with Levy's aura. The Panda possessed the same borderline supernatural sense that most animals had and even he knew that Levy wasn't exactly his self, today...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 4, 2011)

_*Mariejois...*_
Three men sat in a nondescript chamber, tucked in the corner of a nondescript tower. Any regular passerby might walk past and think it nothing more then a storage room, giving no more then a second glance. Only a privileged few knew of the power and influence that existed in this room, the power to shift the very axis of the world, the power of the Triumvirate.  

Ben "Chimney" Jacobs placed a yellow den den mushi on a pedestal in the center of the room. The voice of George, the CP9 leader, echoed through the snail. They listened quietly as he gave his report. The result of over a year of undercover work. 

*"After today we are certain that the people of Ohara are guilty of the crimes they were accused of. Among others they are actively researching the Void Century, learning the old languages and looking for Poneglyphs.*"

The three wise men, as they were known to some, exchanged contemplative glances. Shinra Miyamoto, the 112 year old ex Marine Admiral, was the first to speak. There was a troubled look on his old and weathered face. "Are you absolutely confident of these findings?" he asked.

*"One hundred percent sir. There is no doubt as to the Oharans guilt."* 

"They know too much. We have only one recourse left then," Barrt said ominously.  

"Agreed," Ben said. 

Shinra shook his head. "What of the innocent civilians, the children?"  

"What of them?" Barrt replied sharply.

"They bear no sin in this crime." 

"What is done is done. Their mere existence is a sin. When you cut out a cancer you remove the entire infected mass." 

"Enough talk. What say you both?" Ben asked. 

"Aye." 

"Archer will not like this decision." 

"Archer is not the sort of man who would try and change the world by himself. He will do as he is told, and if not then he will be dealt with." 

Shinra remained silent, still looking troubled. 

"It is decided," Ben said. He turned towards the den den mushi. "For the good of the world, the threat of Ohara must be eradicated. You have our permission to cleanse the entire island. Make it look as if the Oharan's destroyed themselves with their own forbidden research." 

_*Ohara...*_
Jonas nervously walked up a side alley and approached the back door of the ruddy apartment buildings. He had received a mysterious note this morning telling him to come here, no doubt from one of the secret agents embedded on this island. He looked with distaste at the buildings facade. It was a crummy and dingy looking structure, certainly not the sort of place that Jonas would dare be caught in. 

Visibly trembling, Jonas entered the building and ascended the flight of stairs, not knowing what to expect. Mixed with his fear was a profound sense of anticipation. Jonas had kept up his end of the deal, and he fully expected these fellows to do the same.  



Zoidberg said:


> Wick remembered the girl Thorn was with, Beverly Clemens. Smart girl, amongst the new generation scholars of Ohara she was one of the best. Only that prick Selkirk was better, but Clemens at least knew when to shut her trap. Plus, a sponge bath from her was infinitely more pleasurable than one given by Selkirk, although he did knew his way around the loofa.
> 
> "I think I figured out who the traitohs are, Thorn. " Wick said. "You remembah, don't you? Last month we had a few people snooping around the stonewall room at night. I'm very sure one of them is a government dog."
> 
> ...



Thorn sighed. He had never met a Du Mortis who could be trusted, and he highly doubted that this boy would be the rare exception to the rule. However he had absolute faith in Mistah Wick. The man had lead Ohara through some of its most turbulent times. If anyone could guide them through this coming nightmare then it was be him. 

"Alright then," Thorn said.  

He reached into the folds of his heavy coat and produced a red key which he handed to Mistah Wick. "Here you are old friend. Guard it well." Thorn eyed the Du Mortis boy the entire time, amused at his reaction at the promise of seeing the fabled poneglyph. The light of knowledge was in his eyes, the thirst to know more and see more.  Thorn smiled as he saw the same light in Clemens bright green eyes. Perhaps there was hope for the future after all. 

They left Mistah Wick to his great toe nail adventure. As Clemens closed the door she turned towards the Du Mortis boy with a curious expression. "I didn't even sense you in the room. You're a devil fruit user aren't you?"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 4, 2011)

*Ohara Island*

*Shongul ? CP9*










​
Darkness had begun to cover the island as the night drew nearer, the sun ducking behind the waves to hiding from the coming destruction. Shongul stood in his private room while applying his esstentials to his attire, his long multicoloured scarf wrapped over his shoulders and down his back, spreading out into a patterned cloak. Beads and feathers in his short blonde hair, giving it the illusion of being longer, as his clown make up making his grin look massive and colours hooped around his eyes with small starred flicks. His usual flamboyant and colourful attire apart from his scarf/cloak lay on the bed while he was draped in complete back. The CP9 battle suit that all agents must wear after revealing themselves and going into combat. Dull was the word that came to mind, black and dark, not the extreme colours he enjoyed to slab about the place. Yet even in his madness he was willing to wear it as it was part of his job. 

Just before he went out of the door with his giant paint brush hung over his back, slightly hidden by the patterned cloak, he caught a glimpse of himself in the mirror across the room. He stared at himself for a few moments as he contemplated the situation. Just over a year he had been performing for these people, creating bonds, meeting new families and friends and always showered with loves. He had worn a friendly face and warming smile while doing his best to entertain the peaceful people of Oharan. Now all the innocents were gathered for his final show eagerly awaiting his arrival. He had heard them begging to gather while he got dressed, and it some what excited him. He put on his warm and comforting clown smile to give it one last study before it was replaced by a sadistic and monstrous grin. His tongue ran over his lips. The moment the meeting was over he was going to destroy everything.
*?It?s show time!?* He cackled to himself before slipping out of the door.

Shonguls trip from his room to the bar where the meeting was to take place was completely uneventful. He glided along the shadows without so much as a whisper emitting from his lips or footsteps, not a soul noticed him in their trip to the town centre as they prepared for his final act. As predicted the bar was closed for the night, he was the pre-decided place was meeting for the beginning of operation Sunderland, but it was still a bar and precautions were needed to be made. Of course knowing Sin owned it no one would dare try and enter when he said it was closed. Slowly the clown slipped inside to see the CP9 Agent Sin behind the bar, and of course the ever on time Hatsu sitting in the corner. He was also in his battle attire, but his arms were completely hidden by a huge black cloak. Eight sword handles peaked out from his back and his hip, the legendary Eight sword style for the second strongest. 
*?Ohohoh~ Isn?t this exciting, I?m getting all tingly inside.?* He joked as he addressed the Agents while he planted himself down on one of the stools and began spinning. He may have appeared as a bit of a joker but his complete unpredictable always made him difficult to understand. He finally came to a halt as his foot pressed onto the counter, and his gazed darkened.
*?Don?t you just wanna go wild.?*

*Shongul
CP9 Assassin
Douriki: 4800​*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 4, 2011)

*[Dsurion Dimir, #1]​*​
Dsurion, after setting his tools up, quickly sets about his work. He had been itching to try a canon modification since he got that Marine Vessel back at Portside. Opening one of the crates he starts to pull some metal and other tools free. Feeling his master setting off to work, obviously diabolical in nature, 4D-4 AKA Frenzy activates himself and leaps out of the bag at his master?s side. It?s fingers itched as it leaps into the box and begins going through Dsurion?s stock. It knew, through its uplink with Dsurion?s eye, what his master was up too and it was going to help. Its head pops up out of the large crate. His glowing blue eyes dot from side to side looking for the optimal cannon to dissect and upgrade. Seeing a larger one on the port side Frenzy leaps to the ground holding a strange device. One of its clawed hands reached for the barrel, then with a snap of the small monster?s fingers the hose like top to the strange device erupts in a blue flame. 

*[Bryagh the Black​*​
Dillon froze; he quickly realized that he was literally between a rock and a hard place. Bryagh?s jagged teeth reflected in the wide eyes of the terrified Marine.  In the back of Bryagh?s throat a small fog forms. Dillon desperately ties to escape, but is caught in a black fog that pours from the monsters gaping maw. The Marine screams in agony as the deadly substance covers his body in moments. A bubbling, crackling sound is heard as the wall that was directly in front of the monster starts to smolder and steam as the rock melts away. A moment later Dillon erupts from the cloud holding his face with both hands as he moves. Screaming the men under his command can see his very flesh oozing from his body while he aimlessly ran with no sense of direction. Slamming off a flag pole the agonizing Lt. Jr. Class rolls from side to side on his back while blacked flesh pooled around him like soured cheese. The ground ran red with is blood as the muscles joined the human cocktail around him. His men cringe in horror at the sight as he takes his final death thrall. Quieting down his skeleton spreads like a slow molasses, his struggle was now over, but the rest of his troop was left facing down this scaly nightmare.

They scream vengeance as the attack the bayonets to their weapons, ?For the commander!? one screams as he darts forward. An almost vile laughter escapes Bryagh as he whips around. His tail splits the air with a crack as he slams the Marine to the ground. Walking forward he steps on the man and presses down with all his weight. Gasping the man fights the clawed foot, but he is ultimately crushed moments later. * ?Doom.?* he utters releasing another challenging roar as more men slink forward.  A mighty back hand catches one Marine as he nears as Bryagh?s tail wraps around another?s throat. With a snatch the man is slammed to the ground and drug behind the behemoth as he darts into the thick of the remaining forces. * ?David Allen Smith, Death has come for you.?* Braygh shouts crushing the throat of the man his tail held.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 4, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion Dimir, #1]​*
> Dsurion, after setting his tools up, quickly sets about his work. He had been itching to try a canon modification since he got that Marine Vessel back at Portside. Opening one of the crates he starts to pull some metal and other tools free. Feeling his master setting off to work, obviously diabolical in nature, 4D-4 AKA Frenzy activates himself and leaps out of the bag at his master?s side. It?s fingers itched as it leaps into the box and begins going through Dsurion?s stock. It knew, through its uplink with Dsurion?s eye, what his master was up too and it was going to help. Its head pops up out of the large crate. His glowing blue eyes dot from side to side looking for the optimal cannon to dissect and upgrade. Seeing a larger one on the port side Frenzy leaps to the ground holding a strange device. One of its clawed hands reached for the barrel, then with a snap of the small monster?s fingers the hose like top to the strange device erupts in a blue flame.



Watching One get to work, Zero could finally relax his mind for a change. A much needed change. With only water between himself and the next city to destroy, he looked to the horizon, a diabloic smirk planted on his face.


*End of Arc!*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2011)

*The Pain and Joy of the Truth pt.1, Hethsville Island...*

As Kali lowered his head, most likely at the fact he would be abandoning his own crew of thieves, the Captain gave him another slap on the back. With his grin remaining and spoke out his own words of encouragement.
“If that’s when you wanna fly~ we can, if you don’t wanna say bye~ we can do that too. But no matter where you go, how far apart you guys become, they always gonna be your Bros’ too. Don’t forget that man.” 

Kali didn't say a word. 

With a troubled face that any of the 39 Swipers would have noticed had they not been so thoroughly inebriated, Kali made his way out of his chambers and into the party with his new Captain for company. Eventually the curious cat-fellow named Katsuo (Kali assumed he was some kind of Zoan) made his way up to the two.

"So I guess you're joining the crew-nya?" He asked Kali, who nodded. Katsuo's eyes drifted over to the swipers. "What about them-nya? I assume, that you won't exactly like leaving your friends-nya?"

Kali stared at Katsuo for a moment before he, quite energetically consdiering his severe wounds, jumped on a table in the center of the main chamber and shouted at his men. 

"FELLAS, FELLAS! I TELL YOU TO THROW A PARTY FOR OUR SAVIORS AND THIS IS WHAT THEY GET?!? WHAT ARE WE SAVING THE WINE FOR!?!? *DRINK IT ALL*!! THE WINE IS NEVER GOING TO TASTE BETTER THEN IT WILL ON THIS GLORIOUS DAY!!! COME,THIEVES AND STREET RATS! DRAINS THESE BARRELS!!! 

Before the command was completed the barrels were brought out and busted open. The singing got louder (and steadily more slurred) and the dancing more embarrassing. Everyone was having the time of their lives except Kali... and Katsuo saw it. 

He saw that premeditated smile fall to pieces the moment the jovial order was given. He saw Kali's head dip slightly once more. The feline swordsman wondered if he had any right to question further.... when he decided that as his new crewmate he did have the right, he started towa- 

"Katsuo-san!" #27 jumped in front of the cat. His eyes were dazed and his nose was a pinch. He stumbled slightly as he moved. He pulled Katsuo by the paw. "Katsuo-san, please come! You and Pierre-san have to show us how you did that one move to that ape marine with the gatling gun!" 

Katsuo was dragged into the commotion and for the moment forgot about Kali's peculiar mood.

And as the sun began to set, Kali, Captain Hornet Havoc, Katsuo "Demon Cat" and Pierre St. Fly ascended from the hideout into the city capped with snow. They could hear the booze-washed snores of the 39 Swipers from the alleyway. 

The mood of the trek back to the ship was decisively somber, mainly because Kali had not opened his mouth. He explained the situation to Katsuo and Pierre, but said no more. Neither of them looked thrilled about the arrangement.

In a few minutes, The Bro Pirates were before the horizon, the sky a blazing orange as the sun seemingly dipped into the sea. It began to snow lightly. 

"Come on. Its like I said, this is the beginning of the blizzard. We must ship out now."

Kali didn't raise his eyes to anyone when he spoke. He walked ahead of the others onto the port and toward the ship. 

"RAAAAABBBBA-SAMAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!"

Kali froze. He should have known. 

From the shadow of the town, the 39 Swipers, pissy-drunk, floating on sake and all the more emotional for it, appeared. Even the liquor couldn't shake the feeling of dread that sat on each of them. 

"Boss!" #2, a rather fat member of the crew, stumbled up the port. "Y-you forgot to tell us you were going on a treasure hunt with Hornet-kun! Haha, y-you  almost forgot about us! How silly of you, if you don't mind me saying! Hahaha!" 

He was laughing, yet tears stained his eyes. His tone held the kind of shame and pity of a man who was lying to himself. Kali didn't turn around. 

"Anyway, we may be a little (hic) tipsy, but we can tag along now too! I h-hope we won't be too much trouble, Hornet-kun!" 

The Bro Pirates Captain didn't say a word. He stood with his arms crossed, goggles keeping his eyes from telling on him. 

"What? We won't be as useless as we were before! We may not be much in a fight, but we (hic) but we thieves know our treasure! Am I right fellas??" Mumbles of agreement were heard from the remaining 38. "I-in fact you would be stupid to not let us go with you! What are you, a fool?!?" 

#2 Looked back and forth frantically from Hornet to Kali but neither gave him any answer one way or the other. He dropped his head for a moment, but raised it with a determined face. 

"Anyway, we'll be headed into the ship, hope its got more space then it looks like it does on the outside." 

#2 strode onto the port but Kali finally raised his arm in protest, still not turning around. #2 intended to knock the arm away but remembered himself and instead caught hold of Kali's shirt. He slid down his body and grabbed hold of his feet. He began to sob loudly. 

"Cruel, boss! THIS IS TOO CRUEL!!" Pierre lit a cigarette and dipped his head as #2 began to bawl all over his boss's feet. "Don't leave us like this! The crew needs you!" 

"No it doesn't."

"WE (hic) need you! We h-have been together for so long... What have we done, Raba-sama!?! What have we done to displease you?" 

"What have you done?" Kali turned around sharply. "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!??"

Kali kicked the groveling man away.

Katsuo's slitted eyes widened with a horror that stabbed deeper then any samurai's blade. The 38 other Swipers gasped. 

What have you done?!? Are you guys insane!?! YOU PRACTICALLY KIDNAPPED ME AND HELD ME AS YOUR LEADER FOR YEARS!! You've made my life a living hell! You follow me around everywhere!! What did you think I was just kidding when I tried to give you guys the slip!?! Oh, I get it, you thought it was reverse psychology! You thought I was trying to motivate you, is that it!!!?"

Kali's eyes were on fire with rage. He was pacing back and forth, absolutely beside himself with a fury that had consumed him since he settled among these Swipers in Hethsville Island. 

"I bet you think THIS is motivation too, don'cha RETARDS!? You think I'm just saying all this because saying my goodbyes would be too hard, don't you!? Well, I have news for you, 39 morons, I didn't try to leave you guys while you slept because I didn't want to say goodbye...."

 The 39 Swipers were struck with horror at every word, tears running slowly down their faces. #2 lay still on the port boards, head down from the shame and to cover his sniveling. The Bro Pirates couldn't believe what was happening. 

"I TRIED TO LEAVE YOU WITHOUT A FUSS BECAUSE I DIDN'T WANT TO EMBARRASS YOU!"

The tears seemed to flow a new. 

"I knew you would try to make it into this big emotional thing and I would have to pretend I would miss you! But, what a surprise, you guys can't even stay drunk right!! I AM LEAVING AND YOU'RE NOT COMING WITH ME!! Captain, let's go! I'm done here."

"Boss..." Suddenly a stronger looking Swiper moved forth. He was missing an eye and had a deep scar where it should have been. "#1!!" The other Swipers murmured.

#1 fell before Kali and bowed in submission. 

"Everything you said was true. We are pathetic... and you have every right to leave us." Kali huffed and puffed with rage but remained quiet for the moment. "I wish you the best life out on sea, from the bottom of my heart." Tears wet the floorboards as he bowed. "I have only one request, Raba-Sama.... that you would pass the blessing over to me and crown me the leader! I'll keep your legacy alive! PLEASE GRANT ME THAT REQUEST!!!"

"Not interested." #1's world fell apart. "I was never your leader to begin with. Captain, the storm is going. We have to leave now."

Kali continued walking when a sword's tip pricked him slightly in the throat. Before him stood The Demon Cat, his sword pointed at Kali's neck. 

"Captain, I refuse to sail with this child, n'ya."

Hornet still didn't speak. "Katsuo, this isn't our business..." Pierre said simply. 

"What do you say now, cowardly child, n'ya.." Katsuo ignored his crewmate. He was beyond pissed. "So you have no strong words for those who can defend themselves, n'ya? No insults, n'ya?"

Kali said nothing. He didn't stand down but he didn't look into Katsuo's eyes either.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2011)

*The Pain and Joy of the Truth pt.2, Hethsville Island...
*
"You will here me now, n'ya... The men you call retards... they* threw* themselves at the enemy to save you, n'ya!" Katsuo's voice choked with emotion. "They risked their lives to save us because they knew they weren't strong enough to help any other way, n'ya. If that makes them retards then I a retard is better then what you are, n'ya... I maybe a talking cat, but I know a monster when I see one, n'ya."

"Those losers were the reason I was in prison in the first place. They got hurt dealing with a problem they caused. Why should I feel sorry?" Kali spoke darkly. "Step aside, furball."

Katsuo was a second away from making a move when... 

"Katsuo-san..." #1 lifted up his tear-washed face. "With all due respect this is a family affair. WATCH HOW YOU TREAT OUR LEADER. 

The words were a bona-fide threat.

_T-they're still defending him, n'ya?_

The shock of what Katsuo heard made him lose focus... that, in turn, made him lose his sword. 

"You only talk big because you don't know these idiots like I do." Kali dropped the sword that he swiped on the ground. He made his way up the wooden plank that would lead to the deck of the ship. "I'm sure we'll get over this little mishap, *partner.*

Katsuo retracted his sword-sharp claws. 

"Yo..." The Bro Captain finally spoke. "Everyone has their own way of saying goodbye, Katsuo." Hornet, in spite of all this, smiled "Come on now, man, cheer up and get on the ship.... Things will work out."

Katsuo blinked as his captain entered his ship. _How does he do that, n'ya?_

Eventually, all of the Bro Pirate made it on their ship and pulled out of the dock. The 39 shells, after a few minutes, collected themselves and proceeded to float their separate ways. Sheep without a shepherd. 


------------------------

As expected, the tension on the ship was thick and palpable as a wet mist. Kali immediately asked to be directed to his quarters so he could sleep off some of the damage. Katsuo didn't look his way or say a word to him. 

When Kali went into his quarters he sat for a few seconds in thought. He moved about like he was restless and troubled. He began to unpack when he checked his pockets.

"What's this?" There was something in them with a texture he didn't recognize. He pulled it out to find it was a picture.

The snow outside began to pick up. 

"B-but.." He now frantically began to check his other pockets. The look on his face was wild as though he had just seen a ghost. 

"More?!? But where did they come from!?" Kali dropped the 4 pictures on the planked floor like it was diseased.

This just didn't make ant sense! He never carried around photographs... most certainly not photographs of things like *that*! 

He searched his mind through the events of the day... the fight, the party, the departure, the altercation with the furball... OF COURSE. 

_*Flashback to the moment #2 grabbed Kali's clothes and groveled at his feet*_

"#2 did this!... He planted these on me without me even noticing. They always knew I was gonna leave..."

Tears began to wet the fallen pictures... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Photo 1*: _Kali and the 39 Swipers running from a group of mobsters while holding briefcases filled with beli. Summer, Old Linguine Island, 2 years ago. _

*Photo 2*: _Kali being pushed into a cave filled with sleeping lions that guarded a diamond lion statue. The 39 Swipers had their thumbs up while Kali's head was enlarged with shock and his eyes were white. October, The Cave of Wonders, 14 months ago._

*Photo 3*: _ The 39 Swipers were decorating the hai and putting lipstick on a sleeping Kali. They were snickering and had their thumbs up. A lion's tooth was hanging from his head like huge splinter. October, The Cave of Wonders, 14 months ago. _

*Photo 4*: _ The 39 Swipers are all bunched together, smiling. In the center stands Kali, holding a steel case full of beli. This was the job that got Reynalds hot on his trail.... Kali seemed to be happy. Hethsville National Bank, 4 days ago._​



"To think that he has gotten that good at getting into people's pockets..."

Without giving himself a chance to think how stupid it all was, Kali held the weight in his heart and sprinted out of his quarters. He sprinted across the deck of the the ship. Sprinted passed the Bro Pirates. He ran to the stern of the ship. WHAT LUCK! They were still reasonably close to the docks. He couldn't get off the boat and he didn't want to. A storm really was coming and they didn't have time to stop but he just HAD to let them know so he opened his excited mouth and 

*39 SWIPERS ASSEMBLE!!!!*

No answer 

39 SWIPERS ASSEMBLE!!!!

Nothing but the soft stir of falling snowflakes on the deck.

"39 SWIPERS GET OUT HERE NOW YOUR LEADER SPEAKS!!!"

Eventually, like shadows the 39 Swipers assembled. They weren't much in a fight but they knew how to move silently. 

Kali fell on his face in submission, took the deepest breath he ever took and shouted like he would never shout again. 


I'MMMM SSSSOOORRRRRRRYYYY!!!!!!!!

And then the tears and hollering came unbidden. But he had no time! So much to say and so little time! Kali quickly collected himself as best as he could.

"I'M SORRY I DON'T CARE FOR YOU GUYS THE WAY YOU CARE FOR ME! He took another deep breath, his face melting with tears. I'M SORRY I AM SUCH A PATHETIC LEADER! I'M SORRY I AM SO SELFISH... E-EVEN NOW I'M NOT CRYING FOR YOU BUT FOR MYSELF BECAUSE I DON'T FEEL BAD ENOUGH FOR LEAVING!! I'M NO GOOD.... BUT YOU'RE ALL GOOD MEN!

*"RABA-SAMA, NO!" * One of the Swipers finally called back. Kali could not see them anymore, but knew their voices. "*WE'RE* THE PATHETIC ONES! WE CAUSED YOU NOTHING BU-"

*SHUT UP, #2! YOUR LEADER SPEAKS!* Kali cut him off I'M NO GOOD AND YOU'RE BETTER OFF WITHOUT ME... BUT I'M ABOUT TO DO THE BEST THING I HAVE EVER DONE FOR YOU GUYS SINCE I BECAME YOUR LEADER!!! #1, COME OUT!

Kali dried his leaking eyes so he could try and make out #1's face. He couldn't and that made him cry harder. But eventually one of the Swiper's came closer to the docks.

"YES, RABA-SAMA???"

"I HEREBY GIVE YOU MY BLESSING!!! GO FORTH AND LEAD THESE MEN TO WEALTH, RENOWN AND THE BEST DAMN TIME THEY'LL EVER HAVE!!! MAKE THEM FORGET THEY WERE EVER RULED BY A LOSER LIKE ME!!! ITS AN ORDER!!"

*#1, who is now called Ringo Rogers, couldn't even answer his leader that day, for every time he opened his mouth only sobs came out. Indeed, none of the 39 Swipers had ever been so heart-broken with joy in their lives. Some let the tears fall unbidden, some would wipe profusely, some crumbled to the floor with their hands over their eyes, some fought back the tears until their eyes were red and stung. Kali continued to shout and cry and laugh with the 39 Swipers until the long-awaited blizzard came and the Island of Hethsville was out of view. The Bros Pirates watched every second of the display, smiles plastered on their faces.

And so they sailed into the wide blue expanse for another opportunity to hate, to cry, laugh, love, shout and be shouted at. They set sail for another adventure.*

END OF HETHSVILLE ISLAND ARC​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 4, 2011)

*Ohara Arc​*_The Time is Near! Meeting of the Asassins!​_
Night was growing closer with each second. Of course, night meant doom for Ohara. Walking down the street, one of the few people trusted to know of the island's eventual fate, Noburu had his hands shoved in his pockets as he whistled to himself. He walked with his normal scroll, but for some reason, he seemed more... focused. He was focused because as night creeped on the island, he'd be performing his duty as an assassin. However, Noburu wasn't nervous, a true assassin never was. Instead, he was ready to get out of the white lab jacket he wore and into some more comfortable clothing of a nice suit. He'd get changed at the bar, though. That was his current designation, for the Cipher Pol 9 assassins always met before taking action. He didn't care for a meeting. He just wanted the killing to start. It was hard enough for him to supress it while in the presence of Mistah Wick. He wanted to kill the blabbering fool, badly.

As Noburu walked through the town, his eyes roll over children and their parents. They all had smiles on their faces, unaware of what was coming next. It'd be a great suckerpunch. Noburu looks at the buildings while he walks past them. With a little imagination, he soon sees them dripping, no, painted with the blood of the people of Ohara. He smiles as he sees this, crafting a fine picture in his head. Soon, the doctor thought. However, he stops smiling. He was not some sadistic bastard like Shongul or the complete jackass Sin was. No, he was simply an assassin, here to get a job done. And maybe have a little fun...

Finally, Noburu reaches Sin's little bar and he chuckles, "*I guess closed doesn't apply to me..." *Noburu pushed open the door and walks in, and instantly the smell of ale hit his nose. He sniffed. It wasn't bad as smoke, though. Noburu looks to see all who is there, his hopes high for a certain someone. His hopes were dashed though when he sees it is just Sin, Shongul, and Hatsu. Noburu sighed,* "I guess Merci hasn't made it yet..."* He said, sadly. Even though he was hyped out about actually getting a chance to kill, Noburu always loved to see the beautiful, but deadly assassin Merci Berrele. In a organization with a bunch of men assassins, Noburu found it a failure that there was only one women in the group. If he had it his way, the whole group would be filled with beautiful women dressed in tight suits. He drools a little, but wipes his face quickly. Can't lose face in front of a bunch of deadly assassins. 

Might as well greet the psychopathic bastards, Noburu thought. He rose a hand and smiled, *"Hey, Sin."* The assassin didn't say anything as he cleaned one of his glasses. He merely glared. Per usual. *"Shongul... Hatsu..." *He nodded to both the men. Shongul, Hatsu, and Noburu... these three were considered the Monster Trio of the Cipher Pol organization and although Noburu was the weakest, he still was quite dangerous. *"I'm going to get changed..." *He muttered, walking past those who had assembled and towards one of the bathroom.

As Noburu dissapeared, another assassin makes his appearance. This one was less quite and more loud. The door to Sin's bar was kicked open, by a . Needless to say, this man truly looked like a smooth criminal. "HEEE-HEEE!" The man announced, cheerfully spinning and accidentally knocking over several glasses. They shattered and the man winced, "Oh, I'm sorry Sin! Luckily you won't be here tomorrow to have and clean that up!" He exclaimed, feigning an apology as he looked at the broken glass sadly.

*Billy Lupe 'Dance Master of South Blue'
CP9 Assassin
Douriki: 890*​
The assassin looked at his intro box with annoyance, "Seriously! They already know who I am!" He shouted and the box quickly dissapeared. He then looked at everybody who simply stared back at him. "And if you didn't know who I am!" He clapped his hands, "Drumroll... The Great Billy Lupe!" He said, taking a bow. Just as the dancer was finished with his introduction, Noburu walks out of the bathroom, dressed in a suit and wearing that weird mask of his over his face, he nonchalantly says, *"So are we going to do this shit or what..." *

*"DAMN IT! YOU RUINED MY INTRODUCTION, NOBURU!"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2011)

*Bozalika Island​*
As the Green Cloaks arrive on Bozalika Island, most of the crew pours out of the ship soon as they got close to the shore. The crew was already exploring the island before Ken even had a chance to ask the crew what the hell they were doing. However, as the musician felt the ship suddendly stopped, he got up and headed to the deck of the ship to see where they had stopped. Imagine Ken's suprise when no one was even on the deck, "Where did they go!" He exclaimed. However, as he hears laughter and cheering, he whips his neck around in the source of the direction. The crew was already ahead, frolicking through what appeared to be stone ruins, "You bastards thought you could leave me on the ship!" He roared. The musician hops over the side of the ship, landing on sand. 

He sprinted to catch up with the rest of the crew and just as Rex and the fishman were about to go look for food, Ken suddenly appeared behind them, his face red and fists clenched. "Thought you could give me the slip, aye!" He shouts, "Well, don't think you can do so easy... I'll be sticking with you guys until I get to the level I need to reach!" He told Rex, who merely looked at him dumbfounded, with droll leaking out the side of the mouth. "Don't look at me with that blank, dullard stare!" He told his 'captain'. He simply sighed. He didn't expect much from Rex.

Just as it appeared that the musician was calming down, he turned around to see a giant, old turtle. "Who is this guy~ A member of your crew?" Ken's eyes pop out of his skull once he sees the guy, "WHAT THE HELL! GIANT, TALKING TURTLE!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

Do-gooders:
Since the Do-gooders went to the burned-town, they tracked down Captain Vic. He was the only one who could have had information on the 2nd division leader of the Vanadium pirates. Clark alone was allowed to enter.

Captain Vic would have raised an eyebrow if he had a face, You come onto my ship, walk into my office, then you make demands of me? I'm afraid it doesn't work that way,

You did the same exact thing to me. You can return the favor now, Clark said. Vic chuckled, What's so funny?

I walked onto your ship because I'm a Captain of the marines. I have a right. You, on the other hand, in an official capacity, you're nothing. The marines don't hunt you down, yet, but we don't owe you anything either, Vic explained to Clark.

Oh, we're something alright, we're what you are too lazy to do, Clark retorted.

You really changed mind. Big talk for the leader of a small group of bounty hunters, Vic quipped.

Clark sighed, We're not bounty hunters, alright. Look these guys, they burned down an entire town. We need to find who did it, capture them, turn them in-

Collect the bounty, Vic injected,

Clark's face turned red and he clenched his fists. Then he calmed down, I was going to say go back to the town and rebuild,

Vic chuckled. Harder then last time, You know, if you were a marine you may have been able to actually do some real justice. However since you're here, I think I'll help you after all. The second division has been creating a ruckus, trying to get my attention. The burned town was the worst act, but they're been making an obvious trail all the way to Value Island,

Did you need to give me such a hard time just for that? Clark asked.

Yes. To be honest, I wasn't intending on giving you this information. However the thing is, the 2nd division was docile. Then I defeated the third division and they've been causing a ruckus trying to get my attention. I'm not going to bother with them. I will be going straight to the source, the captain of the Vanadium pirates and defeating them Vic explained.

Good for you, Clark remarked.

For Vic, sometimes being faceless was a bad thing. Right then, he would have given the evil-eye, but it wouldn't have made a difference, As I was saying, now that I think about it I could use your pathetic patch-work type justice. There's not telling what the 2nd division will do once if defeat the 1st division. But if you get them under control I won't need to worry. You'll be looking for a guy named Marcus. He's the leader. Now get off of my ship, Vic said.

Clark left the marine ship. The Do-gooders set sail to Value island.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Arc V

Hot Spring Spa Arc

Hornet Havoc *​
The Smiling bear avoided the storm that was coming to Hethsville luckily on that night that Kali Raba joined the crew. There had seemed to be a shaky relationship at first between the navigator and the kitty but after Kalis? outburst over the deck towards his former grew it seemed to clear up the true purpose of his goodbye, while Hornet and Pierre seemed to grasp it Katsuo needed a bit more time. He was a cat after all.. Hornet remembered the night pretty well, being it had only been a day or so ago, his feelings were hidden behind his shade-goggles per usual unless it was a grin or smirk, but he could feel the emotional tension at the time as it was what true Bros? felt. That night was past however and they could only look to the future, to the North Blue Olympics naturally and then Grand Line. Everyone in North Blue knew about how crazy the Olympics could bet and by now the amount of time Hornet went on about it, it clearly meant a huge deal do him. He was not some athlete or anything but simply competing had always been his dream before leaving for Grand Line. There was still some time till the Olympics even if not long and still some distance from where they were now while a place known simply as Hot Spring Island was on the way. Hornet had promised them a day of complete relaxation before continuing on even if it was mainly him that seemed buzzed about it.

Upon the deck of the Smiling Bear Hornet was hopping around on the main part with his mushi microphone as he rapped into it, his daily practice. He still wanted to be the world?s best rapper after all.
?Todays? the day~ they all goin? pay~ so whaddya say~ lets? get in da fray!~? He rapped while thrusting his arms about. After the last word he blinked and quickly brought out his rapping book to take notes in. He always carried a little blue book around with him that he took rapping notes in whenever he had the chance. The book was filled with his amazing, yet terrible to everyone else, ideas for his rap songs. He believed he could make songs anyway but generally all his raps only lasted a few moments. 
?Da Bro Pirates are here~ So pluck up an ear~ Roll out the carpet~ Here comes Buzzin? Hornet!~? He froze once more before quickly writing it all down. His eyes lingered towards Pierre whom was relaxing against the ships rail with a cigarette between his lips, the cowboy had a knack for always looking like he had swagger. Swagger. A perfect word for his next rap, which was quickly added to the blue book. 
?Yo, Yo, Yo~ Daddy Fly, whatcha thinking of the tunes, pretty? fly, yeah?? He said with an enthusiastic grin on himself. It was unlikely the cowboy was the type of man who would openly walk over ones dreams, and instead he smiled forcibly in return and tipped his hat.
?Sounding good Captain, you?ll be world famous in no time.? Not sensing any lack of truth at all if there was any the Bro Captain suddenly thrust his arm into the air and yelled out in victory.
?YEAAAAAH!? 

?So loud in the morning, nya~? Came a small mumble from the lower decks as Katsuo come out into the open. As predicted Hornet was already rapping and jumping about his hip. A few moments later Kali wandered out to with several toothbrushes in his hands. The crew blinked at him as he studied what he had ?accidently taken?.
?Ah? ha ha? I?ll just put these back!? A few seconds later he returned as innocently as a thief good. Hornet grinned and sat himself down at the front of the ship while facing the rest of his crew.
?Alright bros?, we?re comin? up to Hot Spring Island, it?ll give us all a chance to relax like men! After that we?re powerin? on to Olympic Island and we?re gonna finally win some gold medals! After that it?s Grand Line baby~? The Captain said excitedly. They all knew who positive he was, in any situation he always saw the happier side while others only glared into doom and gloom. Perhaps that was part of his charisma that allowed him to gather people under him. Of course he was not the only Captain with such prowess; his brother shared the same nature. With a grin remaining on his lips he continued.
?We?re a crew of five right now, you guys and the Smiling Bear itself. I?d like to a get a cook one day maybe? maybe a juggler? a talkin? dog!? He pointed towards Katsuo jokingly.
?Then we?d have two talkin? dogs!? The cat stared at him with a blank expression.
?I?m a cat? nya~? As if he did not hear him Hornet rolled out a barrel of rum from under his foot, tossed each member a class in union then knocked the rum open. After each got a drink poured he held his glass forwards with a smirk on his lips.
?To the Bros? and dreams, men strivin? to the future!?


*~Upon Hot Springs Island~​*
A chubby marine sobbed into a towel beside a taller and slimmer blonde marine who wore an expression of concern yet restraint. The chubby marine suddenly threw up his face and arms, tears streaming down his face.
?How could this happen, he came here to relax and now? it?s gone. All GONE!? He sobbed madly. The man beside him wore a small frown with his thumb pinched between his teeth. Not only was all ?that? gone, but so was the most important thing in the world to him. 
_?We?ll get it back? Lieutenant.?_ The man said sternly. The pair were known in North Blue as Lieutenant Babbal and Junior Lieutenant Razard. They stood there gazing off into the forest behind the Hot Springs spa only wearing two small towels around their waist. Elsewhere on the island another duo has recently arrived, one of the pair striding forwards with a strong confidence before tripping over a log and colliding with the floor face first. 

*~The Smiling Bear~*​
The Bro Pirates vessel came up to the dock with an excited Hornet hopping from side to side. He heard rumours of the springs all over North Blue, being some of the nicest and warmest places to be. North Blue was not exactly known for its? warmth. There was not much of a town to be seen as they came to the dock, just a few houses and the main Hot Spring House at the top and furthest away. A few people wandered about in kimonos though generally they did not wander too close to the Hot Spring House. The moment they had docked successfully Hornet threw himself over the ships rails and made a dash towards the Hot Springs.
?Time for Bros? to bond!? He said loudly, catching everyone?s attention with a puzzled gaze on misinterpretation. Little did they know of those who would also join them on their adventure here, along with the shadow that loomed in the forest and mountains of the island.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 5, 2011)

*"North Blue"

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
The victory celebration in itself was ok, people drank, songs were sung and in general a good time. Pierre actually enjoyed it and had a good time, despite being injured and tired. Several hours in to it however Hornet had gestured that it was time to leave, as all the Swipers were on the ground and sleeping. No doubt it was the effect of the insane amount of alcohol that they had drank. Pierre actually cut down on his alcohol consumption since he joined the Bro Pirates, for whatever reason. The group of four made their way through town, with a bit of a weird atmosphere hanging over the group as Kali hadn't even said his goodbyes to the group.

Carrying several crates on his shoulders Pierre was the second to reach the "_Smiling Bear_" and put them on board as they were joined by the 39 Swipers. The crates, Pierre took from the Marine base, he figured that Rargo wouldn't miss them. Meanwhile the emotional and tense goodbye between Kali and the Swipers went down, with Kali yelling at them. The only real time Pierre talked was when Katsuo got mad at Kali, but the talking cat just didn't seem to understand the emotions that flowed beneath the surface, at least that was what Pierre thought.

As the ship set sail and returned in to the waters of the "North Blue" Pierre remained outside as slowly but surely snow started to fall, one flake at a time. Leaning against the edge of the "_Smiling Bear_" he with a smile watched as minutes later Kali let his emotions go and parted with the Swipers. It was all very emotional and solidified that Kali would fit in just fine with the rest of the crew, as the bad taste of the first parting was now gone. "Welcome to the crew, Mr. Kali." With a friendly smile the blond gunslinger raised his hand and officially welcomed their navigator, and introduced himself. "The name's Pierre, Pierre St. Fly. If you're looking for excitement, just sit back and enjoy the ride. You're gonna love it."

Pierre actually got to see why Kali was nicknamed "King Grabby Paws" as hit hat and two of his revolvers found their way in to the hands of Kali while he wasn't watching. Kali of course apologized and gave them back, but it sure was weird and interesting to see. A much needed bath and some sleep later Pierre was half way recovered so he went out and realized that they managed to avoid the cold storm, thanks to their navigator. Looking around he decided that it was a good time to do something productive so he went ahead and changed in to some work clothes, tying his hair in to a pony tail, much like Renji from Bleach does it, and putting on a pair of brown gloves along with a black tank top and some black pants. After he changed his clothes, he went to work. Opening the crates he took from the Marine base with a crowbar Pierre looked inside as a sly smile made its way on his face. Carefully he took out two mini guns and put them on deck while meanwhile Hornet was out on the deck practicing his rhymes.

For the next few hours Pierre was busy putting together MK-I and MK-II, () who would serve as a security measure for the "_Smiling Bear_" while the Bro pirates were away on land. Of course the mini guns could be used separately to have a little fun here and there, or during sea battles. The other crates that were stollen were put in the back of the ship, as among others Pierre now had a bazooka that could shoot cannonballs and a bunch of pistols and swords. Those might come in handy, who knew. Eventually Pierre whipped the sweat of his face and lit a well deserved cigarette as Hornet gave another one of his raps. So as to not discourage him Pierre admitted that the Bro captain would be famous in no time. "Sound good Captain, you'll be world famous in no time." Hornet was visibly pumped up and motivated to work hard on his raps, while Pierre more or less checked his own revolvers and cleaned them.

The rest of the journey was fairly uneventful, with Pierre enjoying most of it, and returning to his original outfit. He had heard of the North Blue's Hot Springs Island, even while living in the West blue, it was always regarded as the place to go to. Not only for the awesome warm water, but because the women that go there are supposed to be top notch, so the gunslinger looked forward to this one. He needed to buy a kimono though, as far as he understood the situation, he'd be out of place walking around in his current outfit.

But as the line ?_Time for Bros? to bond!_? was said Pierre only laughed as he too jumped over to the dock. He was confident enough and used to Hornet to not get freaked out by such statements. And actually he had to admit that in a way Hornet's words struck dead on. They needed some bonding time, so adjusting his hat briefly Pierre looked back at the two figures on the boat and called them over. "Come on you two. Let's go and have fun." A happy smile was on his face as he made sure that the ship was tied properly to the dock, so he with his hands in his pockets started walking towards the town. A new adventures and an old friend waiting...


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Thorn sighed. He had never met a Du Mortis who could be trusted, and he highly doubted that this boy would be the rare exception to the rule. However he had absolute faith in Mistah Wick. The man had lead Ohara through some of its most turbulent times. If anyone could guide them through this coming nightmare then it was be him.
> 
> "Alright then," Thorn said.
> 
> ...




"Indeed I am." Rek smiled. "Now what this fruit is, my dear, I'm afraid you'll have to figure out yourself. I shall see you and Professor Thorn later at this 'Coven' Mistah Wick speaks of. "

Rek walked out of the Great Library feeling rather jovial. He was going to see a real Poneglyph, and learn more things about his grandfather's work in the bargain. It was a win-win situation. He eventually found himself at a park nearby, where he imagined how he would react upon seeing the legendary stone. Instead of that, he was imagining Jun and Decapita on a ship headed for Ohara.

He cringed at this thought. After the awful business at Geminas he left for Ohara as quickly as possible, leaving Decapita a letter as to where he was going but not why. He doubted that Decapita would let him abandon her like that, and surely Jun would tag along for the extra money Decapita would pay to get him back to being his cousun's travel buddy. Hell, she might even do it for free.

Luckily for Rek it was going to take them a day or two to get to Ohara from Geminas, and even then finding Rek would be incredibly difficult. He figured he'll have a week to himself, which was going to be spent learning everything he could in this island. Whatever worries Thorn and Wick may have were brushed away, as though poneglyph research is illegal Rek knew for a fact that the buffoons at Cipher Pol wouldn't figure that out if some self-righteous idiot pointed out the fact to them. 

This was going to be the start of an excelent week.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2011)

*Off the coast of Topsville Island...*

On the furious seas about Topsville Isle a small fishing boat was tossed to and fro as the storm intensified. Still, it held out. The boat was probably as stubborn as its owner. 

"Didn't I tell ya, Marvin?" The old man yelled at his hound dog, apparently named Marvin. The dog lifted up its head before lazily dropping it in response. 

"Silly ol' cowards. 'BAWWW, I DUN WADDA FISH TODAY. HEWWICANE COMIN'." The old man mocked his sons who usually go fishing with him. Rain drenched his beard. "Well, Marvin, all I see is a little rain. Everyone's been on about this magical hurricane and all I seeeeee......." 

Marvin the hound raised his head and saw his master lifted off the deck and into the vortex of black wind before him. He was next. Then the boat.












"HURRICANE IS HERE!!!" The warning bell in the center of town was rung furiously. 
"EVERYONE GET INTO THE BASEMENTS OF YOUR HOMES!!!" 
"ITS THE BIGGEST I'VE EVER SEEN!" 
"MOMMY?!?! WHERE'S MOMMY!!!??" 

The long awaited hurricane had come. With seemingly an appetite for panic and destruction easily matching The Devil King's himself, the hurricane greedily gobbled the village before it. With ease the tiles of homes were stripped and sent  whirling in furious winds. With ease buildings of stone and landmark architecture that had managed to endure even the island's "tipsy" nature was no more. Men screamed. 

Still, they weren't called the Devil Kings in vain. Only time would tell how this monumental storm would effect each individual member. But as for Marie Antoinette... 

"OOOOH MYYYYYYYY!!!!!!"

The Sunshine Missionary was wrenched out of sleep. The violent winds lifted her several hundred feet in the air. As much as the painful wind would allow, Marie saw glimpses of other men, women, children and animals caught up in this hellish vortex. Her blonde hair was whipped this way and that and she couldn't get a good bead on anything. She certainly couldn't do a thing about getting down at this point. She held the "MMYYYYYYYY!!!" in her shout for a few minutes but got bored and let the wind take her. She wondered how that Zombie man was faring.

Eventually, she saw it. That huge, white and black adorable creature who tormented her heart all those long days she spent away from that crew. It, as big and furry as it was, also got caught up in the storm. In spite of the winds, she immediately felt her heart flutter with desire. She had to have him, hurricane be damned!!! 

*TOO CUTE PANDA MAN!!!!!*

With hearts for eyes, Marie began to "swim" through the wind toward Semmy, The Devil King Pirate. 












She dodged flying debris, flipped around a flying goat, ran through an air-borne house (that had a VERY cute lime-green color scheme on the inside)... she had to make it. No matter what she had to reach that glorious panda once more. Eventually, the hurricane winds caused a snot-nosed kid to crash into her and grabbed hold of her legs. 

"Hey, I'm Puck and I hate to see determined people move forward!" 
"But why??" Marie asked the boy with a sweatdrop. 
"It doesn't matter. The point is I can see in your eyes you're after something dear and I'm gonna hold you back!" 

And so Marie was now wrestling with the blast of hurricane, gravity AND Puck. She was now struggling to swim forward. She was SOOO close now she could make out Semmy's cute little shades! 

"I am too close now!!! Oooohh, I DO wish you would let go, Puck! Your oh-so-random naughtiness is keeping me from my mission!"
"LOSE YOUR DETERMINATION FIRST!!" 

And so Marie got into her very first fight.... caught in a hurricane of all places. 

She first tried to push him away with her hands but Puck was a biter! She struggled to shake him off and managed to get one of her legs free. Finally she blasted him in the eyes with her Sugar abilities.  

"I WISH YOU THE WORST OF LUCKKKKKKK....." Puck let go and the wind took him where it would.

Without noticing, The wind had accelerated her into something big... and... black... and white.... and too cute! She had finally did it! 

"AND THIS TIME I'LL NEVER LET YOU GO!"

The hug Marie gave Semmy would crush coal into diamonds


----------



## Cooli (Jun 5, 2011)

Thrush rose to his knees and spat out a wad of blood That sucker punch caught me off guard Thrush wiped away the small stream of blood that trickled down the side of his face

"You damn punk! You think every fight you're going to get into is going to be fair!? Leave this place now!" Don was about to make contact again with Thrush's face, but his punch was stopped. Don't underestimate me! He yelled as he rose and delivered his own punch to Don. However, Don didn't budge. He simply smirked as Thrush's fist was planted in his face. "You think a weak punch like that is going to be enough to knock me out? Learn your place boy!" Don grabbed Thrush by the arms, and delivered a head butt, and connected with a shot to the gut and face. Thrush fell to the ground once again, coughing violently while holding his stomach. "Pathetic. Like I would ever let Mikaela go with you. Leave now, while I allow it." he turned to Mikaela and was taking her back inside the house. Thrush... Mikaela was sad. Not only was her dream of leaving being crushed, but her friend was getting beat up because of it. Wait... Thrush rose once again, ignoring the blood, ignoring the pain. We aren't finished yet.

Don turned around. "I'm really didn?t want to do this, but you leave me no choice!" he said as he charged. He threw a right, but Thrush dodged underneath the punch and landed a hook right to Don's midsection. This stunned Don as Thrush's punch had more force than before I'm not holding back anymore the determined look Thrush displayed earlier was back. He was serious and wasn't going to give up without a fight. Don hit Thrush with the back of his fist, but Thrush didn't move. Instead, he turned right around and delivered another strike of his own. The two stood right in front of each other exchanging blows, unflinching and unmoving. They went on like this for hours, showing no signs of stopping. Eventually they came to a stalemate, locking hands, trying to overpower each other. _"I have to admit, I was wrong about this kid. He's got guts."_  Through his bloodied face, he let slip a small smile. Though in his lapse of concentration, Thrush summoned all the strength he had left and lifted Don off the ground. This amazed both Mikaela and her father, as Don was a rather large man. With a loud yell, Thrush lifted Don over his shoulder and slammed him on the ground, collapsing himself in the process.

As they both lay on the ground, Don couldn't help but let out a loud laugh "You did good boy. Anyone who can best me in a fight is worthy of protecting my daughter. I guess she is an adult now, and able to take her own choices." 

Daddy, does that mean...? Don lifted his thumb and smiled with a seal of approval. Thrush! Did you hear!? Dad is fine with it, I can go! however, Thrush was unresponsive Thrush? Thrush!? she yelled as she rushed to his side Daddy, hurry, call the doctor! Don slowly rose as Mikaela was freaking out in chibi form, running around and screaming, worrying over Thrush. Don simply laughed as he told Mikaela not to worry and slung Thrush over his shoulder. Though he was unconscious and exhausted, Thrush had a pleased smirk in his face.


When Thrush had regained consciousness and Mikaela?s supplies was loaded into the Uccello?s boat, Thrush and Mikaela sat down by the creek. The creek was a few hundred feet from the house. The area where they were sitting had garden walls covered with poison ivy and roses. In the middle of the area, a small fountain was erected, sprouting a small stream of water out of the top.


?Maybe we can return here when we  grow older?? Mikaela said, leaning her head on Thrush?s shoulder.


They smile as they see three crows on the garden wall?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

*Arc III - The Deadly Encounter*

"Land in sight!" One shouted, his mechanical eye swirling in his eye socket.
*
"Not too big, most likely uninhabitable."* Zero said, partly to himself, partly to One. *"Let us use it as a temporal base. We need to heal our wounds, and maybe train some."*
The big bulky marine vessle was surprisingly easy to steer, and they put down anchor just outside of the quite side of the island. Taking out a smaller jolly, they went ashore.

_Somewhere else on the island ~_

*"Yes Marlyn, I am currently at a small island in East Blue. I have taken in pirates for a total of 70.000.000 beli. Most of them was fairly easy to just knock out. Others was a tiny bit more thickheaded. Nothing they won't survive thought, just as you asked." *the unknown voice said, talking into a den den muchi. "Good. I am proud of ya Mushy." the den den muchi transmitted back. *"Marlyn, don't call me Mushy please."* he responded, sighing and looking away. "I will call you whatever I want, ain't that right Mushy!" she said loudly, with a mixture of teasing and seriousness. *"Of course you will Marlyn, of course you will."* He sighed again. *"I will have to say good bye now. It seems I have company."* He walked out of the shadow of the trees, looking down at the shore.
*
"Pirates."*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 5, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron​*
The _*X*treme Machine_ speeds away from the disturbing island known as Topsville. That was the location of the Marine squad's toughest confrontation yet--the battle against the Devil King Pirates. It's also the location of where one of the world's rising stars revealed himself to the world, Silver Pirates Captain, Long John Silver. The XMS were nearly killed during the confrontation and were lucky to escape with their lives. To add the cherry to this wonderful cake, a hurricane, the largest that's been seen in their time, was now heading straight for Topsville.

Lucio weakly limped towards the front of the _*X*treme Machine_ to get a better look of the impending storm. The skies were darkened and rain was pelting the area. The sea looked as if it was in a blender as the waters viciously churned about. The _*X*treme Machine_ rocked back and forth uneasily in the deadly waters. The ship could usually plow through any sort of troublesome storms, but this was an exception. It's as if their beast of a ship was transformed into a fishing boat.

"This isn't good." Serena while acting as the helmsman. "I can't control the ship! The wind and waters are too strong." 

The weakened Lucio covered his face with his left hand. How could he let the situation become this grim? Marcus was nearly dead and missing an arm, along with the rest of the squad being significantly injured. Now they were in the eye of a powerful hurricane. He's the commanding officer here, it was his responisiblity to make sure such a dire situation never befell the crew.

"What's done is done, I can't beat myself up about this now!" Lucio said to himself. "Now it's my responsibility to make sure we make it out of here alive!"

*"ANYA!!!!!"* Lucio hollared loudly over the sound of he waves, "Try your best to coat the bottom and sides of the ship in crystal!!!"

Anya went ahead and did as she was instructed. Crystal slowly but surely  engulfed the bottom and sides of the ship. "Instead of trying to fight the waves, the crystal can help us glide over them!!!"

"It does seem to have helped." Serena responded.

They weren't out of the frying pan, yet. A *huge* wave formed in the distance and was headed directly towards the Marines. All of the Marines on the ship caught a glimpse of the the monster heading towards them. SOme of them broke down on their knees and started to cry, some of them swore loudly, others began to pray.

"Everyone, get below deck." Lucio plainly said without looking at the crew. No one moved. *"DIDN'T YOU HEAR ME?!?!?! I SAID GET BELOW DECK!!!!!!!"*

The Marines looked at their commanding officer with a bewildered expression, still without moving. Lucio drew his sword, _Ginbi,_ and pointed the blade towards his squad. "MOVE, NOW!!!!!!" The Marines slowly started to move, still unsure of their Commander's reasoning. Even Serena and Anya followed orders after a while.

Lucio took a deep breath before exhaling. He stretched his arms outwards then placed his hands on the deck. "This might kill me....but oh well." Lucio closed his eyes and did a silent prayer before taking action.

"PHASE!!!!!!"​
The Lt. Commander held his breath and began making the ship intangible. Most of the ship was sucumbing to the intagibility, though some of the ship was still tangible, which meant it would take damage from the giant wave and  potentially kill them all. Lucio tried his best to extend the intangibility to cover the entire ship, but he was already well beyond his limit. The wave was now right before the _*X*treme Machine_. All hope was lost.

**BOOM!**​
A large explosion was heard as a humongous hole appeared in the center of the wave, causing the rest of the wave to fall apart. A man wearing a green suit, white dress shirt/green tie and white shoes appeared on the deck of the 
_*X*treme Machine_. The man had a faint goatee around his mouth and had mid lenth brown hair tied into a small pony-tail. The man also had a Marine officer coat around his shoulders. Lucio was passed out on the deck of the ship with blood leaking out of his mouth.

"Aye! Looks like I made it just in time!"


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

Patches Bobossa:
On the Grand Line there was a certain island. On this island, there once existed a certain rock candy creature. This rock candy creature once had a certain ambition. It was a noble, yet short lived ambition.

"Psst..." A voice sounded. Patches pretended not to notice. He went along his merry way, "Pssssssssssssst," the voice sounded louder. Patches whistled, pretending he didn't notice, "Pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst orange guy," the voice sounded again. Patches turned blue. The man who owned the voice jumped out in front of Patches.

Please, don't hurt me! Patches got on his knees and clamped his hands together above his head, I'll do anything! Anything! Please, I have a family, think of my children!

"I'm not going to hurt you," The man said. He held his hand out as an offer to help Patches stand-up and also as a gesture of good faith.

You're damn right you're not going to hurt me! I'm doing the hurting here! Patches used his rock candy ability to make his fist double in size. He then punched the man in the cheek and it knocked him onto the ground. The force of the punch made Patches' hand shatter. It grew back shortly.

The man got up, "Hey, listen! I can offer you a lot. I just need some cooperation," The man said. He dusted himself off.

Oh? I'm listening, Patches said, leaning in intently.

"I can offer you a pirate crew. A strong one. All you need to do is say that you want it," The man smirked. 

But if I become a pirate, I'll be late for the beauty pageant, Patches said. His ambition was to become the most beautiful girl on the island.

"Being a pirate is better then being beautiful. But hey. I'll just give it to someone else if you don't want it," The man said. He began walking off incredibly slowly. He knew no one could resist a walk-off.

I want it!!! Patches shouted. Tears rolled down his eyes, Please, come back!!

The man turned back around and handed Patches a slip of paper, "Everything you need to know is on that slip of paper. If you need me I'll be at Lucky's bar for the rest of my life," The man walked off.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2011)

*Kent*



Eternity said:


> Naomi smiled. "Now we are getting somewhere." she said, letting Kent get back control og his arms and head. Orland was still trying to get his anger under control, and was not responding to Kent. "Orland, I understand your pain, but you have to agree that this little punk got a point." she said, reffering to Kent. "This is a man that know what he want's, and will do anything to get it. As long as it does not involve killing or unessesarry hurting," he shot a look at Kent "I can somewhat agree with him."
> 
> Turning back to Kent, she took out a tattered notebook. "So Kent, tell me about the Red kingdom." she said, taking out a filling pen.



Kent's expression went from indifference to a look of pure joy in about two seconds flat. Suddenly free from both Naomi's restraints and Elaine's illusion he threw his arms out wide, causing a large whiteboard to appear behind him. "Awesome!" He shouted, as everyone around him tried to figure out where the whiteboard had come from. "Here's how it goes," he said. His aura manifested again, but instead of attacking, Kent lifted his arms up. His aura formed two sets of new arms below his natural ones, and suddenly Kent had six arms, each clutching a dry-erase marker.

*The Red Kingdom*

Organization
The Red Kingdom is led by, of course, the Red King or Queen. They lead the country, advised by a small council of people with specific skills. They are the High Council, the handpicked by the monarch themselves. If the High Council feels the monarch has made a foolish decision, they can call a Council of Notables, consisting of themselves, the monarch, the heirs, and High Lords. If a unanimous decision is achieved, the monarch's decision is overturned.

Under the King is are the Heirs. These are usually the naturally born children of the current King or Queen, but the monarch also has the ability to elevate someone to the position. There can only be two of them at any given time - the others are given the title of High Lord. If an heir is killed or raised to monarch, the next oldest child takes their place as heir, and is replaced when the monarch has children.

Under the heirs are the High Lords. They each control a specific group of islands and are quite powerful. They also serve as generals and each own a personal flagship. They report to the High Council

Under the High Lords are the Lords. They each control a specific island and handle the day to day maintenance that comes with it. They report to the High Lords and are responsible for collecting taxes and the like. Lords are democratically elected by the island which they control.

Military

The Red Kingdom is a highly militaristic state, and each child is required to serve in the Red Legion for at least four years when they turn 18. The military is centralized, under command of the king, and squads and units rotate generals so that a soldiers' loyalty is to the Kingdom rather than the general. The military is divided into three main divisions, and after basic training a soldier is assigned to the one they are best suited for.

The sniper division deals with long range firearms and is the smallest of the divisions. Exceptionally good marksmen are sent here, or those considered too weak fore melee fighting and too stupid for technical support. This division handles scouting, and most of the special forces are based around this division.

The CQC division is the bulk of the Red Legion and it's largest division. Teamwork is stressed over all else, and Legionnaires are taught to fight with spears and locked shields, marching in formation. However, individuals are encouraged to work on their own unique fighting style in their spare time. When a legionnaire has become sufficiently powerful, they are allowed to request the advancement to the rank of knight. A Knight is a more individualistic fighter, used as a hammer to plow through enemy formations.

The technical support division are engineers and inventors, den-den mushi operators. They are the personnel that do not fight, but are nonetheless essential to any war effort.

Conquering Other islands

When the Red Armada is floating around your island, you're given two choices. Surrender peacefully, or defend yourselves. Those who surrender are granted full citizenship after six months of loyal service to the Red Kingdom, gaining the right to vote, trial, etc. Those who fight however, are not allowed to apply for citizenship for two years, and often end up in labour camps.​
"And there you have it!" Kent said, beaming.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Sounds very exiting Kent." Naomi said, smiling at the now entusiastic man in front of her. She was writing down any detail of the younger man's explanation of what the Red Kingdom was. "A bit brutal to force this onto every island in your way, but I see your reasoning. Many islands, united under one kingdom. The closest thing we have to that now is the world government." she said world government with a tone of resentment. Everything else she had spoken up until that point was with a tone of interest, but there was someting about the world government that made even this loving and understanding woman to frown.

"But let's face it, they never had our well being in mind to begin with.." she was staring into the air, but then she sighed. "I support your agenda on one condition." she said, looking back at Kent. "You bring Orland here along with you, but you will not make him fight for you untill he is 18." she paused, then said: "And if you manage to pursuade this island to join you without fighting them, I just might join your kingdom as well." She said, before letting him gain control of the rest of his body. "Remember, no fighting them unless they take arms on you first."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Ohara Arc​*
> _The Time is Near! Meeting of the Asassins!​_
> 
> Night was growing closer with each second. Of course, night meant doom for Ohara. Walking down the street, one of the few people trusted to know of the island's eventual fate, Noburu had his hands shoved in his pockets as he whistled to himself. He walked with his normal scroll, but for some reason, he seemed more... focused. He was focused because as night creeped on the island, he'd be performing his duty as an assassin. However, Noburu wasn't nervous, a true assassin never was. Instead, he was ready to get out of the white lab jacket he wore and into some more comfortable clothing of a nice suit. He'd get changed at the bar, though. That was his current designation, for the Cipher Pol 9 assassins always met before taking action. He didn't care for a meeting. He just wanted the killing to start. It was hard enough for him to supress it while in the presence of Mistah Wick. He wanted to kill the blabbering fool, badly.
> ...



"OI! I DON'T GIVE A DAMN WHO YOU ARE!" Sin shouts. "THIS IS STILL MY BAR!" slams the glass on the table, shattering it. "Now pick up that damn glass before someone cuts their foot and bitches to the boss about it!" He grumbled to himself, sweeping off the broken shards of glass from the counter...

"It is through suffering that we find peace... Through Peace we find god." The Hollywarrior Zaika had entered the bar, his hands clenching a bible and his black coat flowing as he walked. "Oi, no more of that god bullshit. There is no god, and if there is, then that god is the person with the power of life and death in their hands! We're god." 

"We are not god... for god wishes only-" "I SAID CUT IT OUT!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 5, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Dark Tides]​*​
Their ship rocked smoothly though the seas. Dsurion was below deck, it had been about two weeks since they had left that small spit of a town behind them. He was working feverously on what could only be explained with the description of thin suit of armor. Above deck Frenzy was polishing one of the two canons that he and Dsurion had upgraded. They looked nothing that had ever been seen before. The only thing that even resembled a canon was the basic shape, and it was misshapen by canon standards. Gears and bolts ran the length of the canon and were house and a see through plastic covering as to protect it from the elements. In place of a fuse a large circular site was in placed. Frenzy?s teeth rotated as he pulled out a screwdriver from an inner compartment of his chest and went to work siting the site in. He chuckled lively as he pulled the mounted cannon across the ship?s bow with two trigger like apparatus. Atop the two handles sat red buttons that activated the weapon.  One of Frenzy?s eyes dim, his version of closing an eye, as he lines up on a flying seagull.

The fang like teeth freeze in an almost smile as he presses the buttons on each handle. The canon hums a moment as a blue crystal that was attached to the end of the barrel sparkled. In the next instant a blue beam of energy is fired. It hits the gull dead on. The bird squawks loudly for a moment just before it explodes into a mist of feathers and blood.  ?Gulls eh?? Dsurion commented as he steps from below deck. A black cloth was clenched between his hands as he cleaned the grease from them.  ?Seems the canon is in working order tae.? he says walking over to Frenzy. Placing a hand on the barrel he test the temperature of the barrel, still cool to the touch, that as was excellent, meant that firing it more than once was possible.  ?Ah, ya be right Mate.? Dsurion says replying to Frenzy?s mechanical question.  ?Gulls mean we have to be close to some form of land.? Dsurion adds as he turns toward the Horizon. 

~Beep, Beep~

Dsurion?s eyes turn toward the highlighted area, it was land. His scans falls over the island, at this distance he didn?t pick up much of anything. ?Land in site Captain, off the starboard side.? Dsurion shouts pointing to the island in the distance. Zero spoke, mostly to himself, saying that it was a small island and most likely uninhabited. Dsurion would bank on no such. But using it as a base was a good idea. Hopefully they could find some fresh water and wild fruit. They weren?t in danger of running out of supplies, but extra never hurt.        
~ Later~ 

After dropping anchor they reached shore in a long boat and took their first steps onto the island. If they only knew what awaited them.  ?Trees look like they have some fruit.? Dsurion says as he picks at the prostatic skin that clung to his metal arm. 

*[Kenneth Forescythe, Beer Run]​*​
?Why can?t you hoodlums find some other place to fight?!? the barkeep shouts more then asks as he looks helplessly at a large hole that now decorated his largest wall. Kenneth sits at a large round table, tankard of honey mead in hand. His gaze was locked on the hole. 

~ Earlier that day~ 

* ?♪B-double E-double-R-U-N, beer run!♪?* Kenneth sang as he walked along the narrow street.











 Right down the street the local pub was in sight. Earlier he had given an Ensign, whom was pissing himself, the order to come for him when the *X*treme Marine Squad showed up. Large fingers wrapped around the upper arc of the tavern door. * ?Why do they make tae where th? doors tae the places be so wee??* Kenneth questions as he bends is large frame down so he can pass through the door. ?How can I?.I..? the bar keep says as his eyes fall on the large man. ?My, you a big Marine? Can I get you something?? the keep says while cleaning a glass. * ?Aye Lad, Honey Mead, an? keep ?um comin?.?* Kenneth replies taking the largest table that was available. ?Honey Mead? You must be from the North Blue, its real popular up that way. Sure thing Mister.? Barkeep replies ducking down behind the bar.

In the next moment he reappears holding a weird tankard. Signaling for a bar girl to come over he hands the large drink over to her and points to Kenneth. Sweat forms on her brow as she walks over. She lightly giggles while handing it over. Kenneth give a little wink back while he took the alcohol from her. Then turning his attention to the mead he takes a large drink, taking over half the tankard in one massive gulp. Pulling it free a man now stands before Kenneth. A scow crossed his lips and his arms were folded over his chest. ?You the bastard that tied my men up?? He asks angrily throwing both arms out highlighting the men that Kenneth tied up earlier that day. * ?Aye, and I dennea appreciate ye untyin? em either lad. Nao punt along back tae th? tree and tie them and yerself back up.?* Kenneth says waving the men off with his free hand.

?I cannot believe the arrogance of Marines these days. The gang boss shouts slamming both hands on the table. * ?Ahm gonna give ye tae th? count o? three tae git oot mah sight.?*, ?Or what?? the gang boss shouts slapping the tankard out of Kenneth?s hands. The rest of his gang freeze in fright as they watch the alcohol hit the ground and spill all over the place. ?BOSS, NOT A GOOD IDEA!? they shout as they start to freak out. ?Shut up!? he growls as Kenneth just looks at the alcohol as it spread across the floor. * ?Ye gawn tae fur nao.?* Kenneth says pulling the boss? attention back his way. ?And what are you going to do?? he ask with a grin. * ?Dis.?* Kenneth replies. * ?Impact Point!?* Kenneth shouts throwing a large haymaker. 

Kenneth?s large fist slams into the man?s face. The screen shakes as an inner shot of the man?s face is shown. The man?s face fractures and cracks. With a whirl the man spins and flies like a projectile. The wall behind the men explodes as their boss goes through it. ?Don?t hurt US!? they scream throwing their hands up. ?We?ll go tie ourselves back up!? they shout running back out the door. With a growl Kenneth sets back down, * ?Another tankard.?* Kenneth growled. The bar girl was already back on her way by the time he sat. 

~ Present ~ 

* ?Well lad, ye can look at it this way, ye ?ave ah windea nao.?* Kenneth says with a bit of a smile as he pulled the second tankard to his lips. * ?Nao I wonder ware th?**X**treme Marine Squad be, They were only gawin tae Topsville fer an investigation??* be questions aloud after taking a large drink. At least that is what the report he was given said.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2011)

*Topsville: Devil King Pirates...*












Dante continued his violent assault on his underling, the merman using the water from the pouring rain to counter the Devil King's fiery assault. Dante grits his teeth, feeling the incredible power of the storm increasing. 

He faintly hears something wailing through the winds though, and he momentarily looks away to see a familiar face crashing down from above and grabbing hold of Semmy.

"You..." he says, starring down Marie. The believed to be rid of the Powderpuff long ago, back in the North Blue, but she had somehow tracked them down. The Pirate Captain never had much against the girl, as annoying as she was. He would take in anyone that was worth two shits as long as they would stay loyal to him. He looked over towards Levy, realizing that loyalty wasn't the main attribute that his crew members had.

"You choose one hell of a time to show up," Marie was as girly as they came, most would say that she had no place on a pirate ship, but Dante saw past that. He knew he could mold her into an asset, and who was he to deny based on her appearance. He had a panda, a fish, a guitar blasting wolf rider, and a half a foot tall shipwright. 

The most powerful blast of wind smacked into the ground, forcing a few of them down but Dante stabbed his pitchfork into the ground and held up strong. 

As he tried to keep his footing Levy came flying forward, as he reached for the Devil King's throat a blast hits him and sends him crashing into a building, "No way he's getting to kill you before I do!" Jason shouts from atop his wolf, Eli grasping a chunk of the beast's fur, holding on for dear life, "And the same goes for this storm! Lets get the hell out of here!" 

The wind continues to blow down on them, getting stronger and stronger by the second. Dante clenches his fists before beginning his strained walk against the wind towards the building Levy had crashed into. 

As he reaches the hole that he fell threw a scaly arm reaches out but Dante stabs him in the chest before he can reach his throat, *"I've had enough of your little tantrum!"* he bellows, loud enough to be heard through the storm. 

Suddenly the ever familiar cuffs form around Levy's wrist chains expelling from them and wrapping around his entire body. Dante then turns to face the rest of the crew, *"I refuse to be defeated! Not by Marines! Pirates! Or this damn storm!!!"* 












As he speaks a dark energy leaks from his feet and engulfs the ground around the crew, "Now..." he takes a deep breath, "I believe you wanted to get '*the hell out of here*!'" he shouts towards Jason as the darkness swallows the crew.

The 5 Devil Kings wildly look around, the feeling of rain smacking into them has ceased, in fact they feel a burning sensation all over their bodies. The howling wind is gone, but instead replaced with blood curdling screams.

Dante simply floats in the darkness with his arms crossed, looking at his bewildered crew, "Feel familiar Little Canary...?" he says to Jason, "Didn't think you'd be back so quickly did you..."

"So this is-?" Jason glares through the blackness at Dante, "Hell...Though it's different."

"I'm simply using it as a mode of transportation, we'll be arriving..." a hole of light forms beneath them and they fall right through it, landing on the deck of *Satan's Mistress*, "Any second..."

The Devil King looks around, ignoring the looks of awe from the fodder on board, "The fish is tied up at the moment..." he says, eying Levy who rests on the floor, still struggling to break free of the chains. He had the best handle of the wheel, but they needed someone else to take the job. There was no way that he was letting Jason or the fodder steer so he turned to Semmy and Marie, who still firmly grabbed onto the panda, "You two, get us out of this mess..." he said casually, expecting them to handle the task with ease.

He then looked towards Jason, "And do you think you can handle blasting a few waves song bird?" meanwhile he spun his pitchfork around a few times before stabbing it into the ground, chains flailing out from where he stabbed and attaching themselves to his feet as well as the rest of the crews before the ends pierced deep into the ship, "That should keep us from falling overboard. Now prove your worth underlings!"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 5, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Aquapolis

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*​

_Aquapolis vs Phoenix Pirates._ That would be the reported match up here as fights erupted everywhere. While Rose and Sandrei fought inside he castle, Ursla, Hawkins and Ten fought inside the courtyard while Shingo had his own fight outside the palace grounds. He was fighting the first mate of the Neo-Fishman Pirates, Tyrobu "The Typhoon". Tyrobu was a massive individual, bigger then any opponent Shingo had ever faced, with big power in his attacks. And although the power would present big problems for anyone Shingo was most surprised by Tyrobu's straight line speed, which pretty much rivaled his own.

The arena for their showdown were the shiny and fabulous streets of Aquapolis, though as this fight went on the buildings did stuffer "a little" damage. The massive killer whale fishman wearing a red battle armor kept an annoyed look on his face, not giving Shingo an ounce of respect, while Shingo too looked like he was out to get Tyrobu. Some people just didn't need reasons to dislike each other, as Shingo landed a punch to the armor of Tyrobu. 

We fast forward a couple of minutes as we see Shingo and Tyrobu battling. Shingo landed punch, after punch, after punch and yet every time he hit Tyrobu in the body he felt as if hitting a steel door.

The massive fishman had a cocky smile on his face as he pointed his thumb at himself. "Do you get it now? You can't beat me. My body is way to strong to be brought down by the likes of you." He was strong, Shingo had to admit it. But there was no way in hell that the boxer was gonna give up, he just had to pile up more damage, and surely Tyrobu would break. Catching his breath, due to his superb conditioning the Stede shot forward once more, ducking under a punch from Tyrobu and retaliating with his own. "Liver Shot!" His orange glove connected with the body and liver of the fishman, yet he didn't go down.

Tyrobu's body build was just insane, to get through you needed a super drill, but Shingo didn't give up as he seized the moment and unleashed a flurry of hooks to the body of Tyrobu. The fishman kinda felt those, but all he did was tense up his body, so the damage he received wasn't that bad, considering how much he still had in him this was nothing. "Naive... You think humans can hang with fishmen?" Throwing a fast but hard punch Shingo despite putting his hands up to protect himself was sent back several feet, and felt as if a bus had hit him head on.

Tyrobu continued to preach about being superior to humans, but the boxer payed no attention to his words. "Yes I do..." He answered with a smile as he looked Tyrobu dead in the eyes. "Let me prove you otherwise fool." Tyrobu jumped forward, spinning like a Typhoon and with a brutal kick sent Shingo's entire body crashing into a building. He wouldn't fail his captain and let some human defeat him now, it was to uphold the fishman pride and always remain the true beasts of the sea that everyone would fear. That was what he lived for. The true rulers of this world would in the end be fishmen...

"The Neo-Fishman Pirates will never lose to humans!!! Remember it for it will be your final lesson "Orange Gloves"!!!"

Inside the building through a series of broken walls a black haired young man slowly pushed himself up to his feet. His gaze was directed towards the way that he came in, as he walked forward. This guy was messing with his god damn good nature!!! So much in fact that Shingo got angry and decided to go for broke. Sprinting forward through a set of walls Shingo jumped up breaking through a weak wall and jumping out to surprise Tyrobu. With a wicked hook he clipped Tyrobu's chin and sent the fishman to the ground, delivering several more shots before stopping. As soon as Tyrobu's body fully reached the ground he stopped, those were the rules by which he fought.

"Get up, so I can rip you apart!" Tyrobu smiled for the first time, blood lust overcoming his body. He had been pushed too far by the human. "DIE!!!" Tyrobu got up and immediatelly went on the full attack, punching, kicking, and looking to break Shingo, with his eyes taking on a red color as he did so. Shingo kept his hands up and waited for his chance to strike back, but deep inside he knew, the way this was going he wouldn't be able to defeat Tyrobu. "_Why is that... How do I break his body down..._"

His thoughts were directed towards beating the giant fishman but he couldn't think up any way to break down Tyrobu's defense. Meanwhile the relentless assault continued to punish the humans body, cuts and bruises appearing everywhere as Shingo realized after getting hit by another spinning "Typhoon" Kick. He was in trouble as he didn't feel his legs anymore. His whole body was going numb from the pain. "_No no no don't give up on me now. I gotta win. I have to win..._" But he was wobbly, as Tyrobu smelled blood and continued to press on, building up punches into an endless seeming combo that finally ended with sending Shingo flying and crashing into a giant pillar in the courtyard of the palace.

For a second Tyrobu stopped and looked ahead. "Tch time to end it..." Looking several dozen feet ahead at Shingo he walked slowly towards the human, who was deep in his mind. "How..."

*- Flashback -
"East Blue" Logue Town - Team Kamogawa Training Grounds*​
Two little kids stood and argued in the middle of the training grounds. "Boxing is the best!" Another tanned black haired kid replied in a fierce tone despite being younger. "No it's not. Muay Thai and Judo are the Beeeest!!!" Their foreheads connected as two boys stood by their conviction, electricity connecting their eyes. A bunch of other people who also trained there laughed. Those two were Shingo and Pattaya. The two loudest young prospects of Kamogawa's team.

Stepping out of his house holding a cane, and a baby boar over his left shoulder an old man appeared over the two arguing boys. "GET BACK TO PRACTICE!!!" Hitting them both over the head Kamogawa send Pattaya to run and took Shingo to hit the bag. Those two... He loved them, but they really knew how to push a persons buttons. Shingo however wasn't as bad as the future Marine and after his training was over he politely stepped up to the old man and asked in a childish but serious tone. "Coach?" The old man was talking to Wei, but stopped and turned around, looking down on the small kid. "Hm?"

Pattaya had also just returned from his training and was eating a pizza, something that Kamogawa would later have to "talk" to him about. "When I was sparring with Silva this morning. He told me that I couldn't beat him, no matter how many times I hit him..." The old man nodded and looked at him as Pattaya too walked closer, this seemed interesting.

"Isn't there a way past that?" Shingo looked at the old man with hope in his eyes, he wanted to be strong after all. But a loud young voice from the back chipped in. "Of course there is!!! Just hit him so hard that he doesn't get up!!! Bremememe!!!" Shingo looked at him and got mad, yelling at the goatman to shut up and that he was talking to the coach. But Kamogawa for the first time in a while seemed to smile and turn around. The student had given a good answer.

*- Flashback End -*​
The massive figure of Tyorbu moved forward, picking up speed, as he wanted to end the life of Shingo F. Stede. "Time for Die! For both you and your crew!" He continued to pick up speed as slowly but surely the battered body of Shingo got up.

Despite being injured all over his body his spirit wasn't broken, and his fists were ready. "_Might as well listen to you Goatman..._" his opponent was running at him with great speed as Shingo's eyes stared at the heavens for a brief moment. What was it like to be truly strong...

His ears caught the words of the fishman however as he once again threatened to kill his crew. Then the tiger was back, as his right hand tensed up and the muscles pumped up. "Don't mess with me. *PISTON SHOT!!!*"

Tyrobu's eyes were fully white as the human had intercepted him before he could finish his final attack. Landing a right hand to his body that felt like a piston had smashed him, his breath was gone and all he could think at that last moment of consciousness was how strong that punch was. He was hiding a punch like that for this long... "I was the naive one..." Falling to the ground the fishman was out as Shingo stood tall, breathing heavy. The Stede would turn his look back at the castle and say nothing, he simply continued to walk towards the castle, he needed to join his crew.

*Phoenix Pirates
Market District - Winner: Shingo F. Stede*​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2011)

*Topsville...*












As the storm reaches the peak of its destructive capability, buildings ripping from their base and soaring off into the sea. As The Devil Kings and Xtreme Marine Squadron head off to escape certain death the husky cyborg remains atop the of the same building as before, *"Gihahahahaha!"* he laughs as he kicks up Lt. Stryker's arm into the air, the limb blowing away into the distance.

*"It seems Ahve pist off sum people in me time o' piracy, and ere I tot I was keepin' a low profile!"*

*"Hey, Captain,"* the red haired gunner says, slowly stepping forward through the winds, *"Lets get out of here, not only is there not a single woman on this chunk of rock,"* he pulls out his lighter and tries to light his cigarette, "But I can't get a light for my life..." he says as the wind rips the cigarette out of his mouth and takes it away.

*"Aye, our work is done 'ere..."* he raises his fist and a tornado of mud encircles the crew before shooting up into the air. The five pirates begin to rise from the mud and ride it it through the island, *"Wonder whar Jonah ran off ta..."*

Suddenly he hears a something coming from below, and a pitch fork shoots up right in front of him, *"Ah der yar Rot Jaw!"* he pats the man on the shoulder as he rises, helmet covering his face, *"Now why dya have dat thing on, Let us see dat pretty face 'o yers,"* he says with a wide grin as they continue to ride the wave of mud through the streets.

*"I think he should keep that ugly mug of his hidden, for all of our sake,"* Shikyo says from behind his captain, his giant arms crossed.

The group finally approach their ship, _The Pirate's Glory_, the mud lowering before it. They all get on board, "Well boys, we've made our mark today..." he says, making his way to the front, *"It's almost time fer the Silver Pirates to make der move!"*
*
Long John Silver
Former Poseidon Pirate
Captain of The Silver Pirates​*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2011)

*Identities revealed, Topsville...*

The deep-sea diver strolled into town just as things came to their climaxed. He spotted his "naughty friends" (Marie's words still tickled him) riding about on a mud wave. He got on board.

*"Ah der yar Rot Jaw!"* he pats the man on the shoulder as he rises, helmet covering his face, *"Now why dya have dat thing on, Let us see dat pretty face 'o yers,"* he says with a wide grin as they continue to ride the wave of mud through the streets.

*"I think he should keep that ugly mug of his hidden, for all of our sake,"* Shikyo says from behind his captain, his giant arms crossed.

*"I heard that, Shikyo. You're not exactly a looker yourself, you know. Our type should stick together."* The diver Long John Silver called "Rot Jaw" responded playfully. 

As the group made their way to the ship, The diver looked about him as powerful winds still whipped about the area and debris at times came close to them. He suddenly dropped his trident and got in a find of squatting sumo wrestler stance, as if bracing himself for something. And then it hit him square in the chest. A large brown horse caught in the wind. The diver took
the hit full on, slammed the majestic creature on its neck, and proceeded to punch it in the neck until he was sure it was broken. He stood back up. 

"Well boys, we've made our mark today..." Silvers spoke. *"It's almost time fer the Silver Pirates to make der move!"*

*"Its about time... oh, and I would like for you guys to meet our dinner."* 

*(Frame freezes as the deep-sea diver stands holding a horse by its bleeding neck with one hand.)*

*Jonah "Rot Jaw" Whalesy
Chef of the Silver Pirates.*


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 5, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron​*
The storm raged on without any sign of letting up, but the Xtreme Marine Squadron was able to avoid the brunt of the storm by surviving that killer wave that threatened to destroy them. The only question is, _how_ did they survive that death wave? There's no dobut that Lucio gave 120% in effort to make the entire ship intangible, but he failed to do so.

All of the Marines ordered by Lucio to go below deck slowly started to appear on the deck. They were uncertain of exactly what to expect. When Lucio ordered them to go below deck, none of them knew what to expect. Did the Lt. Commander not want them to actually witness their dimise? Was Lucio going to attempt to do something about the wave himself and ultimately end up sacrificing himself? Did the Lt. Commander plan on jumping overboard and abandoning his fellow Marines? Ok, that's the most unlikely scenario, but still, what was his reasoning?

The Marines emerging on the deck were surprised to see everything in order. Nothing had changed, it's as if the wave was never there. The Marine sbegan to rejoice at their lucky survival.

_"We made it!!!!!!"
"We're alive!!!!!"
"Thank you God!!!!"
"I was too young to die!!!"
"I was never scared!"
"Shut up, yes you were!!!!"_

One thing was overlooked, though. The _*X*treme Machine _was currently moving.

*"Where's Lucio?!"* Serena's voice cut through the rejoicing Marines like a bolt of lighting. Her strong tone echoed throughout the ship and the storm. A look of determination was present in her eyes. *"You idiots were so busy celebrating and we don't even know what happened to our Commander!"*

"Yeah, where's Lucio-san?" Anya said while looking around the ship. The young Marine had a bad feeling in the pit of her stomach. She tried her absolute best to fight back any tears that thought of escaping through her eyes.

_"Yeah, where's Lucio-san?!?!"
"LT. COMMANDER LUCIOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!"
"WHERE ARE YOU, COMMANDER?!?!?!?!"
"WE'LL FIND YOU LUCIO-SAMA!!!!!!!!"_










​
Suddenly, someone descended from the crow's nest and landed before each of the Marines. Each of the Marines brandished their weapons without a beat at the potential threat. However, they quickly lowered their weapons upon seeing who the person is. A text box appeared to introduce the fellow.

*Marine HQ Vice Admiral
Rago​*
"VICE ADMIRAL RAGO!!!!~!!!!!!!!!~!!!!!"​ All of the Marines exclaimed in unison. They quickly saluted the Vice Admiral. Serena and Anya stared wide-eyed at the high ranking Marine. "What's he doing here?!"

"Aye! Lucio certainly trained you all well! That was a pretty quick reaction with your weapons!" Rago smiled at the group and crossed his arms.

Serena stepped forward towards the legendary Marine. This man is famous for fighting against some of the most powerful Pirates of their time, including some of the current Yonkou. She stopped before the Vice Admiral and saluted to him. 

"Vice Admiral Rago, do you know where Lt. Commander Lucio is, sir?"

"Aye! Of course I do! He's currently on my ship receiving treatment. You all should be very proud of your Commander! He risked his life trying to save all of you without any regard to his! It's amazing that he's still alive!" 

Serena's eyes grew a bit at this statement. "Y-yes, we're very proud of Lt. Commander Lucio. But what brings you to this part of the Grand Line, sir?!"

Rago walked through the crowd and took a seat on the railing of the ship. "There was a distress call sent to Marine HQ saying the Pirate Long John Silver was currently on Topsville. He's a relatively unknown fellow, but there's reason to believe this man could someday be a threat! What's particularly dangerous about him is his following. His crew has people that were former prisoners at the Blizzard Gaol, even one of the Chief Guards." Rago paused for a second and looked out towards the sea. "Since I was the closest in the area, I thought I'd go check out the situation, but I stumbled upon you guys first."

"What happened to the wave, Vice Admiral-san?" Anya spoke up.

Rago looked at the young Marine and smiled at her, "I blew it apart!"

_"YOU BLEW IT APART?!?!?!?!?!?!?!"_ All of the Marines exclaimed in unison once again.

"I'll provide medical treatment for all of you and ensure that you reach the next island safely!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 5, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Bozalika Island​*
> 
> As the Green Cloaks arrive on Bozalika Island, most of the crew pours out of the ship soon as they got close to the shore. The crew was already exploring the island before Ken even had a chance to ask the crew what the hell they were doing. However, as the musician felt the ship suddendly stopped, he got up and headed to the deck of the ship to see where they had stopped. Imagine Ken's suprise when no one was even on the deck, "Where did they go!" He exclaimed. However, as he hears laughter and cheering, he whips his neck around in the source of the direction. The crew was already ahead, frolicking through what appeared to be stone ruins, "You bastards thought you could leave me on the ship!" He roared. The musician hops over the side of the ship, landing on sand.
> 
> ...



"Wow you guys are fast." Rex blinks, he could have sworn he out swam them... "Yeah well we got a good breeze." Alex comments, shaking his head at Rex and Ral.. .even Ken... "Yes, it's a giant turtle." "Genbu." "His name is Genbu, he is not a giant Genbu." Alex corrects. "Now can we please go get some food? I'm starving here and im about three seconds away from making turtle soup." "You can't eat me... The islanders..." "YES! WE SHALL EAT THE ISLANDERS! GREAT IDEA!" Rex shouts. "Nmm... I don't wanna..." Kimchi chimes in from over Rex's shoulder.

"Silence fishman before we eat you too! THE HUNGER CALLS! IT SPEAKS TO ME!" Alex let out a sigh once more. "Rex, we are NOT eating the islanders, they are people, you don't eat people." "Some people do." "WE'RE NOT THOSE PEOPLE!!!" Rex and everyone stood silent for a moment before Rex finally spoke once more. "We could be..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Edge of Topsville...*

*"Ah Jonah, ya always know how ta get me taste buds goin,"* he says, rubbing his stomach as he steps on board.

*"Ah, Jonah, you always know how to make me want to rip your arms off and force feed them from one hole or another,"* the man says, smacking Jonah on the back, a vicious look on his face.

*Shikyo 
Helmsman of The Silver Pirates​*
*"Now let me at that wheel,"* he says, cracking his knuckles and stepping to the wheel, *"Though it's gona' be a pain in the ass to steer through this shit..."*

*"Well how bout' we have our newest crew membar give ya a hand,"* Silver says smacking the fishman on the back.

The white haired creature swings his guitar from his back and into his hands, *"The skies sure are crying...How about a little jam to cheer em' up!"* he shouts, starting to strum his guitar.

He steps to the front of the ship, tossing one leg up and taking a power stance as his strumming picks up speed, *"HERE WE GOooOOOoooOOO!"* he slams his hand down on his guitar repeatedly, firing off an enormous shockwave that cuts through the wind, the rain, and even the giant wave in the distance.

*Onagu "The Banshee" Tenshu
Former Blizzard Gaol Prisoner
Musician of The Silver Pirates​*
The downside of the attack is the vile noise that releases from instrument. Silver grins, *"Aaaah, music ta me ears,"* he says unflinchingly as his one good ear begins to bleed, *"Now full speedahead Shikyo!"*

*"Yoooooooow!"* he shouts, continuing the attack as the ship tears through the seas.

The red haired gunner looks back at the island as he continues to fuddle with his wet cigarette and lighter, *"So long Topsville...You femaleless waste of a rock..."*
*
Adrian Cross
Gunner/Sniper of The Silver Pirates​*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 5, 2011)

*North Blue​*_Bro Pirates!_​
Katsuo stirred the ship as per usual. He had learned how to be an effective helmsman, while he was a bounty hunter. It was still useful as a pirate. However, the demon cat's two long black tails swished back and forth. They said that when a cat did this, they were angry or upset at something. This was the truth, for Katsuo's ire was pointed at Kali. Yet, at the same time, he wondered why the Swipers kept with him even after he treated them like pure shit. The rest of the crew seemed to understand though and Katsuo felt like he was being left out of something. His claws dug deep into the helm as he kept his eyes focused on the waves ahead. Also, like any animal, Katsuo had incredible senses and he could feel that the storm coming was going to be very huge... He was so focused on getting the _Smiling Bear_ through this devil's weather, that he was startled when Kali suddenly jumped up.

"What's he doing, nya?" Katsuo wondered, confused by the man's even stranger behavior. He removed one of his paws from the helm, and kept the other one on it steadily, as if he was driving a car. He then turned around to watch Kali. The navigator ran all the way to the back of the ship, jumped on the rail and started to shout. Katsuo's eyes widened, "What is he doing, nya? The storm will eat him alive, nya!" He exclaimed, frightened for Kali's life. Even though, he disliked Kali, he couldn't simply let him fall overboard. 

The cat moved fast, taking his hand off the wheel and leaving the helm unmanned. He ran towards the back of the ship where Kali stood, yelling to his former crewmates, "39 Swipers Assemble!" The man, shouted and Katsuo stopped in his tracks. _He's attempting to contact them!_ Katsuo thought, confused. Hadn't he wanted to get far as way from these men earlier? As Kali called out to his old gang, the swipers were loyal as ever and presented themselves in front of Kali as he called out to him. Katsuo merely watched, still not understanding.

However, as Kali suddenly started apologizing to the swipers, Katsuo finally understood. All this time, Kali had been hiding his feelings for his crew underneath the surface. He truly loved the Swipers, as a leader should. As Katsuo realizes this, a tear rolls down his furry face. "So this is what master meant, nya!" 

*Flasback~*
_
We go back in time, a few years or so and eventually find ourselves in a swordsmanship dojo. On a long mat, a young warrior sat there with his long katana strapped to his back and legs crossed. His tails stood straight up. His fur was black and white, this was indeed a younger Katsuo. 

In front of the young Katsuo was a much older cat. He wore samurai robes and drunk a glass of milk, finally putting it down. "You ask what is the world of men like, Katsuo?" He asked his student. Katsuo looked down at his hands, "Yes~ Eventually, I will venture out, nya." The older cat stood up, with the assistance of his wooden cane. He chuckled, "That is an interesting question, young one... As you know, I've visited the world of man several times..." He told the young man. "Men, are a race of strange creatures... So diverse that I could say... all humans are a bunch of warmongering idiots who fight amongst themselves... But at the same time, they're creatures capable of great love, yet at the same time, destruction... However, the truth behind their actions is one thing.

Pride." The old man explained to Katuso. Katsuo tilted his head sideways. He was confused, was he saying that pride was a trait that all humans possessed. "Pride, nya?" He repeated. The older cat laughed, turning his back on Katsuo. "You shall see what I mean when you get older, boy. Maybe, just maybe, you'll develop a little of that human pride!" He joked._

*Flashback End~*

"So that's what he meant by Pride..." 

The ship rocked, knocking Kali and Katsuo down. The two pirates, both recent Bro Pirates joinees, exchanged looks. It seemed that Katsuo finally understood the thief. They both extended a hand to each other, helping themselves up on their feet. Katsuo smiled at the thief, but suddenly Hornet grabbed Katsuo. "Eh, Bro! Stir the ship!" His captain commanded the cat. Katsuo's eyes pop out of his skull, "Oh yes, nya! I left the helm unattended, nya!" He said, running off and grabbing a hold of the helm. He quickly got them back on course and towards their new designation... the Hot Springs Island...

-----

After the tearful leave of Kali and his joining of the crew, the Bro Pirates pushed themselves through the storm, just as they managed to push past an obstacle that seemed to get in their way. They were unstoppable, long as they were bros. However, this new island would test the bond of the bros! Through women and the loss of clothes! Katsuo stepped down on the island, examining how everything looked. He sighed in relief once he saw that no one attacked him. As Pierre walked on to the island confidently, he turns back to Katsuo and Kali who were no longer glaring at each other. 

"Come on you two, let's have fun." The gunner told the two. Katsuo nodded to the blonde-haired gunslinger who he had the pleasure of fighting in battle with. Now he was going to chill at the springs with the Bro.

"That sounds... Actually, pretty nice, nya." He commented, walking forward with Pierre.


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 5, 2011)

Captain Vic: 

Two things were happening at the same time. The Do-gooders were making their way to Value island to take on Marcus, leader of the 2nd division of the Vanadium pirates and bring the people who turned what was previously know as, "The Town," into, "The Burned Town," Captain Vic was leading his squad of marines to the location of the 1st division in order to snuff out the Vanadium pirates for good.

Captain Vic and his marines finally arrived that the island that was home of the Vanadium pirates. He and his entire squad of marines got off of their vessel and began scouting the island for them. After a short wait a marine finally reported back to Vic.

"Sir! We found them. Our information was off. The leader is actually some short orange...thing, sir," The marine saluted as he gave his report.

"Do you have any more information?" Vic asked.

"Sir, the orange thing seems to be trying to reorganize the entire crew. It's as if there's whole new leadership," The marine reported further. He was still saluting.

That may be right. What about his four bodyguards, what are they up to? Vic asked. He finally noticed that the marine was still saluting. He saluted real quick. The marine put his arm at his side.

"They're nowhere to be seen," The marine said.

Hmmm. If nothing else that will make our attack easy. I won't be able to say the same for the Do-gooders, Vic said to himself.

"Sir?" The marine was confused.

Don't worry about it. Good work, we'll round everyone up and start the attack,

Shortly after, Vic's entire squad was together. The squad consisted of nothing but fodder marines. Vic always wanted a worthy companion but that was neither here on there. His crew was good enough to take on these particular pirates. They made their way to the location of the 1st division. They jumped out, guns blazing. Vic created his bee sword, blitzed straight to the leader and took a swing. The leader dodged.

Bees!!? The pirates Patches inherited were the Vanadium pirates. The man he got them from was the leader. Patches inherited a lot of trouble. Vic took another swing, I hate bees!! Patches shouted. He enlarged his fist and tried to punch Vic. Vic in turn made a small shield of bees. They ate Patches' fist, Why bees!!? I'll stomp every last one I will! Patches jumped in the air and made his feet grow. The attack didn't fare much better then the giant fist.

Give it up. Someone made of sugar like you can't possibly defeat a bee man, Vic said to Patches.

Never! I'll crush every last bee you have! Patches shouted. He grew his hands larger then Vic himself and clapped them, trying to hit Vic's sides. Vic in turn shot bees out to his sides in order to eat Patches away before anything could happen. It worked. Vic then formed the bee sword again. The tried his best to hit Patches but the guy was just too nimble. The bee-sword was dangerous enough as it was. To Patches, the Bee-sword was one of the most lethal things to him in the world. 

Patches desperately tried to avoid getting hit by it, but it was no use. Patches got his arm cut off. Vic had the bees linger at his shoulder in order to have Patches get eaten down, Bees. I'll crush you all I will! Just you wait! The world will be bee free! I'll happen!!! Patches shouted as his final rallying cry. Through sheer force of will he grew his arm back. He then crushed all of the bees that were on him, I'll show you! I''ll become a gorilla and smash you! Patches formed into a rock candy gorilla. He triumphantly pounded his chest.

Don't tell me, you're going ape-shit, Vic said in a dead-pan manner, Whatever. My bees will just have more to eat, He shout out tons of bees. Then he formed them into the mouth of an alligator and had them chomp down on Patches. The bees died before they could feast on Patches for too long. It didn't matter though, Patches fought the good fight (in his eyes) but the shock put him into a coma.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Rumboar Island​*_Aftermath!​_
The skies above Rumboar Island were strangely clear that day. The huge black clouds that usually hung over the island like goliaths had dissapeared. This didn't fit in with the aura of the city though. Marines defeated, the head of the cruel factory, Viktor, defeated and his factory destroyed. TO top it all off the entire city had just been a walking city battlesuit for Viktor. However, a pirate crew... the World Pirates had knocked the marines, Viktor, the factory, and the entire city down. The name of the World Pirates would be surely hitting newspapers now, heralded as demons by the Government who'd want to kill them after they destroyed one of their greatest factories. But on the island of smoke, the World Pirates were being heralded as heroes, saviors. By beating Viktor, they proved to everyone on the island that you could stand up against the government's oppression. 

At the site of the fallen factory, the broken marines had quickly left the island, going to report on what had happened. Surely, the hardest thing to explain was how Viktor brought an entire city to life and still got beat by a bunch of rookies. They also didn't have the man's corpse or anything, they had searched... Little did they know that when the captain of the World Pirates had battled the man, that he'd been knocked out of the giant city robot and then crushed by it, once the city reverted back to it's original form. 

However, atop the wreckage left by the World Pirates, there was a flag. It waved in the wind and those who came to the site saw this flag and what it represented. On it was a skull with an eyepatch on it, the official jolly roger of the World Pirates. The flag's presence meant that the World Pirates had saved the islan and thus it was underneath their protection. Although the name of a rookie crew didn't seem to mean much, most pirates would be wary of a crew that had defeated Viktor. The flag had been stuck there, not to soon after the battle with the giant city was over by the Warrior Trio. 

Meanwhile, the captain of the World Pirates, a red-haired young man named Duke Kaiser sat in a bed. He wasn't in a hospital, but he was in a nice cozy little room. Duke stood up and he tried to remember what had happened last. He had been caught by Kaya and carried back to the ship. Duke smiled, he was on the Norseman. A door opened as Duke walked out and on to the deck. His arms were bandaged and he stands at the edge of the ship smiling as he looked at the island before him. "Looks like our battle cleaned up everything..."

He was simply looking at the island of Rumboar, but his eyes widened as people emerge and greet them at the beach. They were the slaves of the factory. Amongst them, he saw Sunny. The former slave smiled brightly as he saw Duke and his ship. The slaves waved and Duke staggered back, "They all came here to say bye?" However, he was caught by the rest of the crew who stood behind him. Art, Brolly, Shishi, Kaya, and Rush. Duke shook his head, hopping off the boat and running on to the shore, "Hey!" He shouted. The slaves of Rumboar looked at him and then they kneeled. "We're so greatful!" An older man exclaimed, tears pouring from his eyes.

Duke frowned, "Stand up! Stand up! You guys aren't slaves anymore! You can be free as you want!" He told them and slowly, the slaves rose to their feets. "Besides, you'll have plenty of time to kneel when I'm king of the world!" He boasted, sticking out his chest. The other members of the crew hopped off the Norseman too, following behind their captain. "I'd throw a celebration, but I don't have the time for it..." He told the slaves, "And neither do you guys! The government will be sending someone soon probably to capture as many slaves as they can! So get going!" 

The slaves looked at Duke, tears forming in their eyes. "B...but.." *"GO!"* Duke shouted at the slave, causing them to jump, they took off running in different directions. However, each slave turned back as they ran and yelled, "Thank you!" Meanwhile, a little slave girl hugged on to Brolly and was crying very badly. Before one of the crewmates could seperate her from Brolly, she resigned to the fact that he was leaving and turned around to catch up with her fellow slaves. "We'll never forget this!"

"I'm sure they won't..." Duke muttered, sitting down in the black sand of Rumboar. He sighed as the crew looked at him, "Finally, a good old fashioned happy ending..."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 6, 2011)

*Aquapolis Palace/Ten vs. Macormic...*

Macormis continued to rain punches down on Ten. Ten was able to narrowly dodge most of them, but was hit with the final punch that sent her flying back again. Macormic flexed her arm, admiring his new strength. "Ya shoulda finished me when I was smaller. Now that I'm pumped, ya don't got a chance." Ten pulled herself up again, as Macormic chuckled to himself. "Come one, just give it up and run away, little girl."

Ten stared up at the fishman, as his smile turned into a frown. "Well?"

"You're stronger than you were. That's a given. However, your physical strength has only reached a point that's slightly under my own."

Macormic clenched his teeth and fists. "What?! You're joking." Macormic pressed his fingers into the ground. As his body became covered in pumping veins, he pulled out a large chunk of the ceiling, then crushed it to pieces. "There's no way that's true! I took at least eight pills! Just look at that!"

"Your strength has multiplied many times your original level, yes, but your overall haki output has remained roughly the same. In other words, you don't have full control over all that added strength yet. It seems that this is the first time you've used those pills. Taking so many your first time hasn't allowed your body to adjust to the sudden change."

"Blah blah blah. Even if what your saying is true, I just gotta wait out the clock until I get used to their full effects!" Macormic grinned as he glided towards Ten again, sending a several punches her away again. "It would do you well to try different attacks as well. I've already memorized this one." Ten took a sumo-like stance, and pulled her palm back, proceeding to thrust it forward at blinding speed. Macormic was hit directly in the face, stopping him mid-glide. He fell over backwards and clutched his head. "Gyah! Nyeeeaaaah!" As blood dripped from his forehead, he pulled himself back up. Before he could even turn back towards Ten, his was hit in the face with a kick, then another one to his back, followed by a drop kick to his head, planting his face back into the roof. Ten landed just in front of him as his body fell forward. "I apologize. You left yourself wide open however." 

Macormic slowly started to pull himself back to his feet. "Unbelievable. You're just a kid. A girl even. I can't actually be losing here. It's gotta be a gag." As he got back to his feet, pain shot throughout his body. "It's finished. Please rest now." Ten said calmly as she crossed her arms. Macormis shook with anger. "That ain't happening! I always hated the World Government, but this!? This is just sick! To make monsters like you, only made a' cogs and whatnot to do their dirty work and hunt down guys like me...I won't allow you to leave here. Even if the captain kills me later...I won't let something like you keep going!"

"Again, you need to rest now."

"Stop telling me that like you give a damn! If you're gonna kill me, just kill me or whatever already!"

"I prefer not to kill my opponents." Macormic suddenly charged towards Ten. "Then I'll make ya!" Macormic prepared to send a punch to Ten's face, but suddenly stopped as his eyes went white, and he fell forward. Ten caught him with one hand. "I told you to rest. Your injuries, combined with that drug put too much stress on your body."

She gently layed him on his back. "Well, you're still alive nonetheless. Hopefully you still will be when you wake up."

*Out in the Courtyard/After Ursla's fight...*

"Ursla! My passion is only for yoooooooo!" Griso suddenly came out of nowhere, intending to embrace Ursla after her fight, only to be met with her fist. Griso fell back, a large lump on his head. 

"Oh, Griso sir?" Lubs stared down at Griso as he quickly got back to his feet. "Ah! Spurned again! But as you can see, my dear, I just freed my crew from their prison cells with nothing more than my wits!"

"And the keys you found outside the prison." 

"Shaddup, Shinsou!" He turned back towards Ursla with a smile. "So dear Ursla, I have decided to help your crew out of this jam. You just tell us what to do and we'll do it."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates~ Rumboar Island​*
> _Aftermath!​_
> 
> The skies above Rumboar Island were strangely clear that day. The huge black clouds that usually hung over the island like goliaths had dissapeared. This didn't fit in with the aura of the city though. Marines defeated, the head of the cruel factory, Viktor, defeated and his factory destroyed. TO top it all off the entire city had just been a walking city battlesuit for Viktor. However, a pirate crew... the World Pirates had knocked the marines, Viktor, the factory, and the entire city down. The name of the World Pirates would be surely hitting newspapers now, heralded as demons by the Government who'd want to kill them after they destroyed one of their greatest factories. But on the island of smoke, the World Pirates were being heralded as heroes, saviors. By beating Viktor, they proved to everyone on the island that you could stand up against the government's oppression.
> ...




As the slaves waved and thanked them, Art couldn't help but take out a blank canvas and paint them. The sight of people cheering, with smoke and debris behind them, was a contridiction too beautiful not to paint. 

"Wild are thy life, defeated are thy king. A new king have saved thy lifes, your life is nay wild anymore." Art almost sang as he moved his hands playfully over the canvas.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Spring Island*
*
Hornet Havoc* ~ Flashback
​
As the Bro Pirate Captain ran through the town up towards the famous hot springs with his long white scarf fluttering over his shoulder and grin on his features. Pierre and Katsuo had just left the ship, though there was no sigh of Kali yet. As his gaze lingered over his surroundings; this really was not like an island he had been to in a while. Barely any snow, even slightly warm. It reminded him of that time so many years go…

*~Many years ago~*​
The Island was quite large; it had a homely feel yet there as an air of mystery. Of course there was also a good sense of fun as it was an island with its’ own unfair. He had travelled a long way to get this far, sneaking on marines ship and even pirate ships until finally he found a traveller willing to bring him to its’ shores. The young Hornet Havoc glanced over and passed a grin towards the man preparing to set sail while offering him a Bro fist.
“Thanks man~ I owe you a pan~!” The traveller smiled softly and tapped their fists together, his form hidden somewhat by a dark cloak but he wore a warm face. As he pushed off from the shore in his small sailing boat he gave the dark skinned boy a small wave. Though he spoke he was too far off the shore for the child to actually hear.
_“Good luck, Woodpecker…”_

 Back of the shore the dark skinned boy trotted up the sand with a bag twice the size of himself slung over his shoulders. It was not by some random interest in the Island that he had travelled all this way, he had promised a certain woman that not matter what he would protect someone very important. Hornet had been told that a young boy going by the name of Billy D. Woodpecker had been living on his island and out of the blue he was also his brother. While it at first came as a huge shock it was quickly subsided as a feeling of brotherly bond. Hornet had always been a boy with a strong belief in family even if it was not completely blood and this new revelation only meant he had one more person he had to bro fist and welcome to the family. 

Suddenly a voice sounded over a nearby hill as a small boy peeked through the grass with a stick in his hands and a helmet on his head. He thrust the stick downwards, aiming it at the invader with called out with barrels of confidence.
“This is Billy guarded land, I won’t allow invaders!” Hornet blinked behind his goggle-shades as he watched the boy. Yelling out the name Billy was a fairly big give away, and the way he looked was almost identical to her. While he had shared very few family traits that woman who sent him here the young Billy looked much more like her son. A massive grin grew over his lips as he set his set down his large back and raised a hand towards the Island guardian. With a few flicks of his fingers he motioned the boy on.
“Guard it then!” He said playfully, the grin never leaving his lips. The red haired boy did not hesitate for a moment and with full blow confidence he rushed down the side of the hill waving his stick heroically as he charged towards Hornet.  

A few moments later the older dark skinned boy sat on the red haired boys back with his arms crossed and a bump on his head. The other boy wiggled and struggled to get free but his adversaries weight prove too much for his young arms. After a few moments of victory posing Hornet spoke.
“Guessin’ you Billy, huh?” He asked as he poked the boys’ cheek. The younger child muttered and puffed out his cheeks.
“Yeah, so what if I am.” Next thing he realised Hornet was helping him back to his feet with a large grin. It was a strange sight, felt even familiar. It was like being with mother again; she was rowdy like this as well. 
“I’m Hornet Havoc. Puttin’ it simply, you and me are brothers. I’m from pretty far away where our mother was, come ‘ere to look out for you.” Billy stuck out his tongue as he spoke with his bulging confidence. 
“I dun need looking out for, I can take care of myself!” The older brother tilted his head to the side before he grasped an idea.
“We’re Bros’ you know… Bros’ look out for each other no matter what. Look out for me Billy and I’ll look out for you?” The red head blinked as he pondered the thought and seemed even more confused as Hornet raised his fist towards him.
“Wassat for?” He asked innocently. 
“Bros’ bump fists, then they’re Bros’ forever!” A look of happiness grew over Billys’ face as he raised his own fist and after a few moments of contemplation both their fists bumped together.

We’ll always be Bros.

*~Present Time~​*
A smile grew over the Captains lips as he remembered that day. Te beginning of a line of glorious and fun ones. Just as he reached the Hot Spring spa door he heard the sounds of mumbling off to the side. A pair, one chubby and one tall and blonde stood gazing off to the mountains. Not remembering anyone like that ever in his life he shrugged it off and stepped inside the Hot Spring. The place had a number of attractive women running about tending to peoples needs, even if the number present were so few. Today would be a relaxing day for sure.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 6, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Jessie laughed at the comical sight of Billy intent on catching a giant sea monster with a tiny fishing net. "I've got something that might work a bit better," she said with a chuckle. Jessie strode towards the wheelhouse and flicked a switch the underside of the steering wheel. A wooden pedestal rose out of the wheelhouse, containing a small control pad. Jessie pressed a round green button on the control pad.
> 
> The bow of the ship began to rumble open. A silver cannon extended out of the prow, loaded with a humongous tri-pronged grappling hook. "Say hello to the Roseo Grapple Cannon Mark I. For all your monster catching needs,"  Jessie said proudly.
> 
> The cannon was one of several useful tools which Jessie and the girls had built into the ship, besides the boxing ring and custom grill of course.



*"East Blue"

Woodpecker pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker*​
As Jessie called out to Billy, who somehow got entangled in his own net, the little Woodpecker could see Jessie "summoning" a huge canon, after pressing a big green button. And all that Billy could think about, how lucky that it wasn't a big red button with a skull on it, or this ship would have blown up. Lucky lucky them...

With the help of J2 Billy was once again free and looked at the canon with glee in his eyes. Only one word was fitting of such awesomeness. "SUUGEEEEEE!!!" What an epic ship this was, thank you old man Roseo!!!! Running around in a circle three times to thank Joseph Roseo Billy pointed at the monster in the sea and with a determined look on his face yelled out.

"Fire at will Miss Roseo-san!!! ARA!!!" But before Jessie had a chance to actually fire the grappling hook the sea monster caught wind of the pirates, probably because Billy yelled so much. So the fired hook would actually end up missing, as the creature went in to hiding bellow the sea. Billy looked in shock, how dare his future pet run away!!! How dare it!!! "As your Captain I must say I'm very disappointed, you fai..." -*BABLAM*-  Jackal looked at Billy with the red haired captain now on the deck wincing in pain. "You scared it of dumbass!!!"

Pushing himself up Billy looked up at the tall Jackal and stood up once more. Dusting himself of with a sly smile on his face he faced his first mate. "Beardy Beardy Beardy, pointing fingers is not nice. Oh look an island!"


- *Nearby* -

Close to the "_Mary Catherine_" was another ship, whose crew observed what was going on between the King Sea Centipede and the Woodpeckers. And as the beast ran away from the loud captain that could be heard even on this ship, a canon holding a harpoon was pulled back in to the ship. 

The man in charge looked to the side, an annoyed look on his face because now his prey had gotten away because of the actions of some amateurs. He would get his hands on the beast, even if it were the last things he ever does.

"Orders Captain?" A tall bald man walked up to him and asked for orders as the man looked at his gun, which also used harpoons as ammo. "We'll go to Organ Island to restock. Then we're going back to the sea to look for it... I shall not be denied my vengeance."

*- Back aboard the "Mary Catherine"*

Billy was shaking with anticipation, a new island, a new adventure!!! "Yosha, as Beardy said! Let's ask around!!! And find some cool robots to join us in our quest!!!" No doubt about it, their ship was the loudest in the docks. As they reached Organ Island billy was ampted up to go and explore it.

It was time for action! Well the whole plan was to separate, and have one of the clone Jessies go with Billy, just to keep an eye out on him, and the rest of the crew should go and see if it could find anything out about that beast they encountered. Billy wanted to have it!!! Oh and if they met anyone cool looking, or that could produce infinite amounts of meat and/or ice cream kidnap him back to the ship. Captain's orders.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island

Brolly Brandford*​
The slaves had come to wish everyone goodbye and it seemed by Dukes reaction it was welcomed, even if Brolly was not really paying much attention. However, even in his rather spaced out state he was able to appreciate the warmth the slaves granted them for saving them soon after they thanked the World Pirates they were running from to safety. It was true it would not be long before the marines moved to intercept this action. Brolly suddenly found a pair of arms wrapped around his waist as the young woman he had saved streamed tears down her cheek and buried her face into his stomach. The chef blinked in surprise but patted her head softly as he acknowledged the affection. 
*?Never forget the Greatest Chef, Brolly Brandford.? *He said with his large smile plastered over his lips. The woman nodded happily after finally being pried from the hug.
?I?ll never forget you Brolly!? She cried out before she ran off to join the rest of the former slaves making their escape. 

Duke plopped himself down onto the black sand and began speaking, gathering the attention of most of the crew as well as Brolly briefly. He was right, it was a good ending. A happy one even. The monstrous factory owner had been defeated and the slaves freed. There was no possible better ending. As the crew pondered over what had occurred Brolly quickly clambered back onto the ship and into the kitchen to prepare the new meal. He had been waiting for this moment ever since he was trapped in the factory rubble. The fear of never making a glorious meal again was a terrifying one for him; his heart could not take any other pain like it. 
*?Bestest meal ever coming up!?* He said to himself as he glided about the kitchen seeing to the pots and pans, slapping food into the oven and over the grill, cutting vegetables and rolling out dough. He did this all at a ridiculously fast pace. The chef also skidded out onto the deck a number of times as he placed out the last remaining cakes that had been in the oven, setting them out with little icing faces of the crew with their favourite flavours attended to. 

It was a good ending. An Island saved. A good meal in the cooker. Cakes of each flavour for the crew. Nothing could spoil this, could it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kent*

"Deal," Kent said, nodding. "Hear that? You're with me, kid," he said to Orland. "And remember. No angst. I don't put up with any angst."

Suddenly he looked off into the distance, a pensive look coming over his face. 

"Huh. You know, this reminds me of this one time when I was still a Monk..."

_Expositional Flashback!_​
The day is bright and sunny aboard the ship _Starry Dawn_. A school (or a pod, if it pleases you) of dolphins swims idly around the ship, chittering and doing whatever it is dolphins do.

The camera shifts to a young boy with a shaved head lounging on the deck. Several other boys with shaved heads sit in a circle with him - they're passing a bottle of wine around and chatting. Each of them are dressed in the traditional white of the Starshine monk order, with a different colored sash around their waist. Most of the boys' sashes are green or blue, and some are yellow, but one boy, the one currently holding the wine bottle, wears a bright red sash.

The boy lifts the bottle to his mouth to take a drink, and the frame freezes. Bolded words appear near the boy.

*Kent
13 years old (6 years ago)
Starshine Monk
Future Captain of the Cipher Pirates*

The frame unfreezes, and Kent takes a gulp of wine before passing it to the next boy. "I'm telling you man, this is ridiculous. Why do we have to travel all the way to this stupid island in East Blue just to see some chick?"

"She's not just some chick Kent," another boy says. He's slightly chubby, and wears glasses. The frame freezes again. 

*Danny
13
Starshine Monk
Kent's best friend.*

"She's a religious figure," Danny continued. "And it's important that we take the time to learn about other faiths."

"I'm gonna go ahead and call bullshit Danny," Kent said. "We're not even really different faiths. She's just some creepy cult leader."

"Her following has some legitimacy," Danny shot back. "And it's rather large. It's one of the fastest growing religions in East Blue." He grinned slightly. "Plus, I hear she's beautiful."

"Awwww, does wittle Danny have a cwush?" Kent said. He snickered, and the other boys laughed. Danny turned bright red.

"I don't have a crush! Besides, I took the vows same as you. We give up all that," he said with a pious nod. 

Kent scoffed. "Not me," he said. "Not for long."

Now it was Danny's turn to laugh. "What, are you going to leave the order? We serve for life."

"Not necessarily," Kent said with a small grin. "Not if you get exiled. Chastity isn't required to maintain your inner spirit. It helps, but extra meditation can make up for it. It's a lifestyle choice that the elders force on us." The boys were huddling in closer, eager to hear what Kent had discovered.

Danny wasn't convinced. "The Order doesn't exile people."

"No, they do," Kent said. "I was meditating late the night before we met. I heard voices. They exiled Gyatso because he was starting to abuse his position. I heard someone say he was going crazy."

"He was acting...erratic, the last time I saw him..." Danny said with a frown. "But Kent, how are you going to get yourself exiled?"

Kent grinned, grabbing the wine and taking a heavy swig. "That is for me to know...and you to find out."

_A few weeks later..._

The _Starry Dawn_ pulls up to a small but busy dock on a cheerful island in east blue. Kent, Danny, and several other young Starshine Monks leap off the side of the ship, landing next to a sign that reads: Welcome to Pine Island! Home of the One True Prophet!

Kent kicked the sign into the ocean. "Why's it called Pine island?" He asked, walking into town. 

"It's shaped like a giant pine tree," Danny said. "Curiously, the only trees that grown naturally here are oaks. Many scientists suspect-"

"Danny," Kent said, tapping his friend in the forehead. "I don't give a shit about foliage."

Danny smirked. "What about shrubberies?"

Kent whirled around, grabbing his friend by the color and giving him a death glare. "Don't you ever. Mention. Shrubberies. You don't know how terrifying those knights were."

"Oh no, they sound terrifying," Danny said, voice dripping with sarcasm. "Nee! Nee!"

"Damn you!" Kent shouted, stalking away. "Where is this stupid prophet?"

"The One True Prophet?" A town person said. "She's going to appear on the temple steps in just a few minutes. You're right on time. Are you religious pilgrims, come to seek her divine favor?"

"Something like that," Kent muttered, shoving the town person to the side. "C'mon. I think I see the temple."

The temple was as big as it was beautiful. A huge spiraling tower of gold, silver and stone that towered above everything else on the island. Kent snorted. "Doesn't anyone think that's a little much?"

"Nothing is too much for the One True Prophet," someone said. "When she is old enough, Oda himself will descend from Heaven to make her his wife." Kent was about to come back with a snarky retort, but suddenly a huge roar came from the crowd. Kent, Danny, and the rest of the starshine monks looked up to see a young girl in an overly elaborate dress come down the steps of the temple, waving and laughing and blowing kisses to the enormous crowed. Red hair cascaded down her back, and she wore a small tiara of silver and blue on her head. A sword in a blazing golden sheath hung on her hip, and she wore it comfortably.

Time stopped.

*Kaya Marion
13
The One True Prophet
Future World Pirate Navigator*

"She's...she's even more beautiful than I thought," Danny said. Several of the boys nodded their agreement, but Kent only narrowed his eyes. 

"Half of that's make-up. I can practically smell the fakeness."

Suddenly Kaya stopped, spreading her arms out wide. The crowd got even louder, and the frenzied screams elevated as Kaya swept two pure white wings out from under her dress. The practically shone in the sunlight, and many of the crowd was forced to step back to avoid being temporarily blinded.

"Does that smell fake to you?" Danny asked. He turned to Kent, and saw an uncharacteristically determined look on his friends face.

"No, it's real," Kent said, stepping forward. He began to spark and steam with red energy, and Danny's eyes bulged out of his head. "But I can do real too."

"Kent no!" Danny shouted. He lunged forward, trying to hold his friend back, but Kent had always been stronger and faster. He stepped up to the steps, now blazing with ominous red light.

"Hey," he said, pointing at Kaya. "Bitch."

The sounds of dozens...no hundreds of swords being drawn could be heard, and a moment later nearly every man, woman and child present was pointing something sharp and pointy at Kent. The Starshine Monk didn't flinch.

"Good people," Kaya said, her voice graceful and calm. "Please, do not harm this man. He is obviously in pain." She walked towards Kent, arms spread wide. "Please. You are among friends. I have performed miracles before, and if our Lord Oda should choose not to heal you with his divine grace, we have healers in the temple."

"I don't need a healer, princess," Kent said. "I want to fight you."

A cry of outrage rose from the crowd, and yet again Kent was in danger of being stabbed by hundreds of swords simultaneously. Yet again however, the Starshine Monk did not seem unduly worried.

"What is he doing?" Danny whispered to one of the other young monks. "When the elders hear about this he'll be..." he paused. "Exiled...No, Kent, don't do this!" He shouted. "Stand down!"

"Listen to your friend Kent," Kaya said, drawing a bit closer. "He only wants what is best for you." She smiled sweetly at Danny, who nearly fainted.

"The day I let Danny dictate my life," Kent said, his aura intensifying, "Is the day...something...odd...happens." He rolled his eyes. "Let's just go." With a raw throated yell he charged Kaya.

Several hundred mouths dropped open simultaneously, but none were fast enough to stop Kent from burying his fist in Kaya's chest.

Except Kaya herself. In the blink of an eye she drew her sword from it's sheath, deftly blocking Kent's attack with the flat of her blade. Kent's eyes widened and he pulled back, as Kaya lifted her sword to the heavens. "Let Oda's grace empower my sword and vanquish my enemies! Let the world cry out as _Praiser_ cuts through those who blaspheme your name!"

And then she struck.

Kent didn't even have time to think. There was a horrible pain in his side - a horrible, undefinable pain, red hot and blinding. That pain traveled up his body, up his neck and across his face.

He blacked out.

_End Expositional Flashback​_
Kent shrugged, idly tracing the long scar that ran from the left side of his stomach to between his eyes. "Huh. I wonder why I remembered that. I doubt it'll have any effect on current events." He laughed. "Whatever. If we're stuck here we should do something cool. I'm going exploring!"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 6, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Rumboard Island - The Beach

World Pirates - Shishi*​
It had been some time since the crew had returned to the ship. While there Shishi was one of the few that wasn't knocked out, so after loading all the materials on the ship, the android went ahead and worked on some new fire power for the ship. The ship among others had an "Ice Breaker" installed, a tool used to plow through frozen waters. The android also took his drill of and put a human shaped arm in its place so that he could work on stuff. The drill was back in his giant metal suitcase, until finally he was on the beach along with the rest of the crew when Duke said his goodbye to the former slaves.

Shishi and Rush stood next to each other as the android looked at Brolly run back to the ship, and Kaya stand next to Duke. "I have a Theory. Both the Captain and the Navigator are red haired. Maybe them passing out is because they have red hair?" Looking at the two humans it made total sense, Rush could only facepalm at Shishi's wicked theory, but that wasn't all that the World pirate had in store.

Out of nowhere Shishi jumped out and landed in front of Duke, pointing his finger at the red haired captain a second later. "Are you ready?" His speakers went out of his shoulders once again as this time the sound was ten time louder. "NO WORLD PIRATES, *I SAID. ARE YOU READY?!?*"










​
His speakers once again started playing music, and all the pirates could do was enjoy it, as their chef worked on his best meal yet. Nodding his head while he pointed at Duke the android let the song play as loud as he could. And slowly but surely he for the second time on this island, started dancing. An assassin android was dancing, pumping his fist in to the air, and nodding his head to the beat. It was a victory celebration after all, they had won.

"Me plus you..." Opening a small USB port on his left forearm Shishi plugged in five microphones and offered them to the crew. Kicking up the sand in Michael Jackson style the android certainly had a colorful personality as he continued to sing and dance to the beat of the song.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hot Spring Island....*

"So, this is my first job as an official pirate..."

The newest Bro surveyed his surroundings. Beautiful women in elegant robes, steam billowing from various spots beyond the entrance of the huge house in the distance, beautiful women in elegant robs, absolutely no snow, beautiful women in elegant robes.... 

His cheeks got a little red with lust. He was a teenager after all.

"Welllll, its a step down from a cold dungeon and 39 smelly men but its a sacrifice I'm willing to make for my crew!"

He smiled and looked up in the sky. They would probably be recruiting the newest member to make up for #1's promotion. Some poor sap is being put through ridiculous hazing trials right now, most likely. Idiots...

"Come on you two, let's have fun."

"That sounds... Actually, pretty nice, nya." 

"Wait up, you guys!" 

Kali snapped out of his daydreams and ran to catch with the others... when he caught sight of a woman holding fresh, white towels right in front of the spa house.... 

As they made their way inside, Kali walked next to Hornet and began to whisper. 

"Quick, stuff these in your shirt. Pierre's clothing isn't thick enough and Katsuo is too small. If anyone tries to check you just keep walking like you didn't hear anything. SOMEONE'S COMING! Look natural. Smile." 

Kali "discreetly" dumped a huge stack of white towels in Hornet's arms and walked while whistling. Another women in a Kimono came to greet them. 

"Welcome to the Hot Spring Island Spa, gentlemen. I am Yumiko and... i-it seems you really like our free complimentary towels!" The woman blushed. 

"Wait a minute, they're... free?" 

"That's right!" Yumiko smiled. "Take as many as you want. Business has been slow so there is plenty to spare." 

Kali blinked.... before dropping his head in surrender. The world around him went dark.

"Take them back. We don't want them."

"But why are you depressed, sir?" Yumiko sweatdropped.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 6, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Topsville Island

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
Semmy was standing, since the ground was muddy and wet, and he didn't want to get his fur dirty. Of course due to the rain and the fight with Serena he was kinda wet and dirty at this point, but the panda was kinda ignorant about that little detail. His massive paws/hands were crossed as his shades covered his eyes, while the fight continued. It was entertaining, no doubt about it, but something seemed weird about his fish buddy. His smell was weird, and maybe just maybe it was because he was high, but the panda just couldn't quite figure out why Levy's smell was weird.

"*I'll smoke another joint then...*" Despite the strong wind and rain the panda managed to light it up and took three hits right of the bat. He was a big boy, and could handle a lot of it. He wasn't like Jason who took two hits and was already on Pluto. Though that wasn't always the truth, as Semmy and his dear buddy Jason got super super baked plenty of times. And as his thoughts went back to the time when they just got blitzkrieged and ate a months worth of food from the ship Semmy realized that his entire body was being lifted in to the air. Shrugging once with his shoulders as a sign of not caring the large animal took another hit of his favorite weed and enjoyed the ride.

He actually had an awesome spot from which he could watch the "_Dante Vs Levy_" fight while behind him an old fangirl was in her first ever fight. The panda though was completely oblivious and just smoked his pot while watching the fight, cheering for Levy until Jason jumped in. "*Hey HEY! Not fair!*" They were pirates after all, and it wasn't like fair was in some of their dictionaries but Semmy didn't like that this had turned in to a triple way battle. Just then it hit him, where was his good buddy Serena? Was she alright? And he needed to pee as well.

"*Do I hold it...*" He wondered as moments later two little hands squeezed his body so hard that he barely managed to hold it in. He was a potty trained panda after all, although... Looking behind him the panda saw a familiar blond girl hugging him and screaming how she will never let him go. The animal had a sweat drop on his forehead as he patted her in midair. "*Good job blondie, you didn't faint this time. And I missed you too!*"

And as he was about to return her beautiful hug with one of his own patented Semmy hugs the panda and the blond found themselves joined by Dante and on board the ship in a matter of seconds. Semmy kinda wobbled a little. "*Did I smoke too much?*" But looking back and around him he recognized the spot, it was their pirate ship and everyone was on board.

Standing up and reaching an impressive 6'7'' Semmy looked down on his captain as Dante asked him to get them out of the storm. So with Marie still clinging to his body the panda walked over to the edge of the ship and looked at his five ships and the Semmy Pirates on board. "*Alright guys! Follow me!*" The sails of the "_Satan's Mistress_" caught the wind, with Semmy taking the helm and getting them out of this hell, but he didn't really act like it was a big deal so while the pirates fought for their lives against this overwhelming storm the panda looked at Marie and pulled two lollipops out of his pocket. "*Want one?*"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Dark Tides]​*
> Their ship rocked smoothly though the seas. Dsurion was below deck, it had been about two weeks since they had left that small spit of a town behind them. He was working feverously on what could only be explained with the description of thin suit of armor. Above deck Frenzy was polishing one of the two canons that he and Dsurion had upgraded. They looked nothing that had ever been seen before. The only thing that even resembled a canon was the basic shape, and it was misshapen by canon standards. Gears and bolts ran the length of the canon and were house and a see through plastic covering as to protect it from the elements. In place of a fuse a large circular site was in placed. Frenzy?s teeth rotated as he pulled out a screwdriver from an inner compartment of his chest and went to work siting the site in. He chuckled lively as he pulled the mounted cannon across the ship?s bow with two trigger like apparatus. Atop the two handles sat red buttons that activated the weapon.  One of Frenzy?s eyes dim, his version of closing an eye, as he lines up on a flying seagull.
> 
> The fang like teeth freeze in an almost smile as he presses the buttons on each handle. The canon hums a moment as a blue crystal that was attached to the end of the barrel sparkled. In the next instant a blue beam of energy is fired. It hits the gull dead on. The bird squawks loudly for a moment just before it explodes into a mist of feathers and blood.  ?Gulls eh?? Dsurion commented as he steps from below deck. A black cloth was clenched between his hands as he cleaned the grease from them.  ?Seems the canon is in working order tae.? he says walking over to Frenzy. Placing a hand on the barrel he test the temperature of the barrel, still cool to the touch, that as was excellent, meant that firing it more than once was possible.  ?Ah, ya be right Mate.? Dsurion says replying to Frenzy?s mechanical question.  ?Gulls mean we have to be close to some form of land.? Dsurion adds as he turns toward the Horizon.
> ...



*"Make a temporary base by the treeline, I will collect some food."* he said, walking into the forest by himself. 

It didn't take long until Zero was back with a collection of mushrooms, fruits and animals. *"We need a chef."* Zero said suddenly, skinning one of the fox-rabbits he cought a few minutes ago. *"Not just any chef, but somebody that know every inn's and out's of food and potions alike. A chef and a doctor in one person.."* It was more like a thought he said loudly, but no harm in getting it out in the open.
_
*rustle*_ A sound of moving bushes. Zero shot a quick stream of  Zero Zero no More Projectile at the place where he heard the sound. He cought a glimps of something silver. Zero's eyes narrowed. *"I hit whatever that was straight on..."*

His mind was racing again, but after a few minutes after watching the area, he got back to skinning.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2011)

*Aquapolis/With Ursla​*









​
Ursla was finally able to move her body after using that powerful (But dangerous) technique to take care of Nya. Her movements are slow and her body is quite sore, but her devil fruit allowed her to dismiss some of the pain and continue on. Just when she thought she was done fighting, those Orange Alliance people come charging out of the palace and straight towards the masseuse. The one known as Griso made a bee-line for Ursla, but was easily knocked down by a swift punch from the Phoenix Pirate.

"You three are pathetic....." Ursla said plainly as she begin to walk past the three.

"So dear Ursla, I have decided to help your crew out of this jam. You just tell us what to do and we'll do it." Griso spoke up once again.

Ursla stopped in her tracks, "Just what are you trying to pull here?" She walked up to Griso and pointed her finger in his face. "You wanna-be thugs kidnap our Captain and got us in the mess we're in. And now you want me to trust you?! Give me one reason why I shouldn't kill you where you stand!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 6, 2011)

*Kaya*

Kaya laughed as she grabbed one of the microphones plugged into Shishi's arm, singing along with the lyrics for a moment before stopping and looking at Shishi with a decidedly unamused look on her face. "I hate to be the one who points this out," she said as the rest of the World Pirates sang and danced, "But isn't this song a little offensive to woman?" She pointed at the giant tv that had just sprouted out of Shishi's head, which was playing the music video. "I mean look at that! It's sexualizing women and has absolutely no shame!"

"Kaya Kaya Kaya," the warrior trio said, taking her aside. "You don't understand. _All_ modern music sexualizes women."

Kaya rubbed the back of her head. "Really? Well then I guess it's...
" she paused. "THAT DOESN'T MAKE IT OK!" She shouted, her wings raising above her head like some firey angel of death. The Warrior trio gulped.

"RUN!" They all shouted at once, taking off in a cloud of smoke. Kaya flew after them with a vengeance. 

"You can't run forever!" She shouted, diving towards them. "I'm gonna catch you eventually, and when I do I'm going to give you a stern lecture about equality!"

"Fandral!" Volstagg panted as he ran. "If she catches me, you...you know what to do."

Fandral nodded grimly. "And you the same. I'll never sit through a lecture about women's rights!"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 6, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> "Deal," Kent said, nodding. "Hear that? You're with me, kid," he said to Orland. "And remember. No angst. I don't put up with any angst."
> 
> ...



"Hurray.." Orland said sarcasticly. "Oh be happy Orland!" Naomi said, patting his back. "This is a perfect crew for you. They know what they want, they are tough, but not evil. My kind of people!" She patted Kent's back too.

"So you want to explore?" Naomi asked, beaming. "Let me and Orland show you everything." She hooked her arms around Kent's and started walking down the street.

Orland, still angry about Kent's sudden apparance and beating, sighed and followed close behind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 6, 2011)

*Hot Springs Island...*
Tengu relaxed on the massage table located in the back of the spa. He gunted with relief as the masseuse kneaded her elbows along his lower back, relieving the long pent up tension. Tengu originally hadn't planned on staying on this island very long, only looking for a boat to hitch a ride on, but then he heard about the hot springs. After the tumultuous last few weeks (being kidnapped by the Makaosu and barely escaping with his life) he figured one day of R&R couldn't hurt. His old master definitely would've kicked his ass if he saw him relaxing like this. _'Relax when you're dead!'_ he would've said. 

The masseuse began working on Tengu's shoulder blades. He had to admit she was pretty good. "I can't help but notice you've got a lot of scars," she commented. "Hmm...this one seems rather new," she added, tapping a diagonal scar just under his right shoulder.   

"It comes with the trade," Tengu replied nonchalantly. 

"And what trade is that? If you don't mind my asking that is."

"I'm a swordsman. On occasion I also hunt bounty heads."  

"Really?" 

Tengu smirked at the sudden interest in her voice. "Really." 

"But you're..."

"I'm blind?"  

"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to say it that way." 

"Don't worry I get that a lot. Though if you really want me to accept your apology, then you'll let me take you out for a drink." 

The masseuse chuckled. "We'll see." 

A little R&R certainly never hurt. 

*Coral Archipelago...*
Amelia exhaled with relief when she saw Lysander, surprisingly alive and in one piece. She stole a quick glance into the dining chamber. It looked like a miniature disaster zone. She spotted the body of Menjivar laying on the floor, his brains blown out. "Bastard," Amelia muttered. "Only a depraved kind of person would betray his own people." 

Surprisingly she felt no pity for his death, and in some ways felt that he deserved it. Amelia was self aware enough to realize that this was no doubt due to Garrick's creeping influence. Amelia pointed at Menjivar and then at Lysander. She had to look back at Menjivar again just to confirm that this wasn't some kind of mind trick. 

"You...did that?"

Lysander flipped his rather frazzled hair to the side. Amelia even wondered if he knew how ridiculous he looked, as if he had stuck a fork into an electrical outlet. "Of course I did!" he said with an arrogant laugh. "You should've seen him beg and plead for his life before I swiftly imparted divine justice upon him!" 

"Sure..." Amelia replied, not even trying to hide the skepticism in her voice. She knew better. No matter how much he tried to hide it with his pompous attitude, Amelia could see it in his eyes, the look of a man who was not used to taking life. 

_Elsewhere..._
Commander Zane Garrick, a man who was very much accustomed to taking life, barreled through a crowd of Red Dawn warriors, smashing them out of the way like insignificant ants. How dare they even get in his way, he thought to himself with disgust. Didn't they recognize a future Admiral when they saw one? The man destined to bitchslap Poseidon from one end of the New World to the other. 

Garrick honed in on the leader of this so called Red Dawn Front, a fucker in a velvet red suit sipping with a cane sword, an effete weapon which in Garrick's humble opinion was strictly reserved for pussies. The Red Dawn leader stabbed at Garrick with the cane sword. Garrick batted the blade away with his brass knuckles, thick steel bands wrapped tightly around Garrick's giant fists. 

"Why are you defending those mongrels?!"  the Red Dawn leader asked. 

"I could give a shit about Fishmen, but the moment you fucked with the World Government you signed your own death warrant!"  Garrick grabbed the man by the throat and choke slammed him through the deck of the Red Dawn Flagship.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

The Worlds Greatest Navigator-

"I'm so hungry... Why, why has the forest betrayed me!?" Jacob sits on a rock, kicking at some dirt and letting out a sigh. "Let us see.... I've been here for a few days... I've gone this way..." He begins to draw a map on the ground... "A HAHA!!! I SEE! ACCORDING TO THIS I SHOULD BE NEARLY OUT OF THESE WOODS!" With a laugh Jacob stands up. "Even in this maze of woods... There is no way the worlds greatest navigator could stay lost... PREPARE! FOR I AM NEARLY OUT OF THIS HELL!"

Black Lotus Crew-

The ship had set sail, everyone still recovering from the events on that marine island. "I suppose i should tell you the truth Candy Man." Nicholas let's out a sigh and rubs his head, the ship resting gently out at sea... "You see, We're on a mission. But it would probably be best if you learned of that mission later. For now, if you wish to stay on the ship when we conduct our business, that will be fine." Nicholas smiled at the chef. "Till that time though, Please... would you mind preparing a meal? I'm sure we could all use one."

Takeshi-

The pirate co-captain let out a groan as his eyes opened, his stomach was in incredible pain but he could hear that swordsman's annoying voice shouting at someone or another... "Be...quiet... I'm dying.. over here..." He coughed, gripping his gut...


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Springs Island*

*Hornet Havoc*

​
Once inside the Hot Spring Spa his crew soon followed through with piercing gazes. Kali was quick to appear at his side with a collection of white towels and lumped them in his arms. Hornet only stared with a completely bland expression as the woman noticed the theft and commented on them being free, to which the navigator hung his head in sadness. There was no point taking them if they were free most likely. After a moment of silence Hornet threw the entire collection of towels over Kali to stumble him before quickly settling him back to his feet with his thick arm around the mans shoulders.
?Yo there~ We?re the Bros~ and we?ve come to our bondin?! Where is the baths!?? He said excitedly as he kept Kali pinned to him. The woman named Yumiko blinked at the sight with a bit of nervousness in their voice. What was bonding? 
?I see? well there are other activities that can attend to your relaxation, the bath itself is out back. Oh, and we do not allow dogs inside.? She said motioning to Katsuo. The cat wore Hornets bland expression.
?I?m a cat, nya~ ? a talking cat!? Hornet grabbed Katsuo by his tail and grinned to Yumiko.
?See, he's a cat! He barks like a dog though, Hahahaha!? His joked washed right over even if he did not notice it doing so. With that the Captain finally stuck out a foot and pushed Pierre towards the massage section. 
?Let me know how it is while we go dippin?! Will have a go myself after.? And with that he dashed through towards the bath dragging Katsuo by his tail and Kali with an arm around his shoulder.

After the crew left Pierre to investigate the massage area for Hornets later visit the rest of the crew found themselves completely naked apart from a tiny waist towel covering their private parts. Somehow along the way from the front door to the bath changing rooms they had already got changed with Hornet stuffing all their clothes and belongings into a huge basket muddled together. He still wore his goggle-shades however. He was also fairly large and bulky, the biggest on his crew that was for sure considering one was a slim cowboy, one was a teenager and the other was a cat. He also had a tattoo on his right arm shaped in a strange symbol.
?Ahhh~! Goin? to be the opposite of wild, goin? to be mellow, yeah!? Mellow for the Bro Pirates anyway, even if Hornet had refused to calm. The Captain sprinted through the changing room and threw himself through the air, landing in the hot spring bath with a massive splash. However after the water splash had died down he was already sitting calmly on the side with only his legs in the spring with a look on contemplation on his face. He stroked his bleach blonde beard before speaking.
?I just remembered I can?t go too deep into the water.? Pierre would have kicked him for not remembering without a doubt. His gaze flashed over towards the other two as he motioned them to join him.
?So guys. We need to get down to business...? A few giggles sounded from over the wall blocking the two sexes but it did not seem to hinder Hornet.
?? what are your dreams? If you ain?t got one we?ll make you one. We?re Bros? now so no matter what we look out for each other, that?s how we roll.? He wanted to hear about them before he exposed more about himself even though it was already fairly common knowledge on the ship that he wanted to be the Worlds Greatest Rapper.

*On the Island in the mountains, within a dark cave?*
A beast rumbled in the darkness as a small animal squeaked several completely impossible to understand sounds. As it finished its? beastly report the monster hidden in shadow grumbled one word as it motioned a horde of missions forth.
_?Grrrm?. Clothes... grrmmm..!"_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

Bazolika Island​

An island appeared in front of Tommy, he had been sailing for what he considered to be months, although in reality this only amounted to a few days, and somehow his little boat had managed to hold up for as long as the journey it took to get to this place, he had been dodging Marine ships left and right, while he didn't exactly have a bounty on his head currently, the Marines became aware of his existence after he took down that Lieutenant, and he had little doubt they would try to snuff him out before he became too big a threat for their liking. Tommy had one lone hole in his boat, and tried his best to keep it patched up as much as possible, unfortunately his patch had stopped holding, and he had run out of the supplies necessary to keep it holed up properly, so to Tommy the appearance of this island could best be described as a miracle. Tommy didn't know if the boat would hold long enough to reach the island or if he might have to swim the rest of the distance, however he didn't time to think about that right now, the only thing on his mind was just getting to the place.

?I can't wait to get on that island, this journey has been such a pain in the ass.? Tommy pulled one of his maps out of the large bag sitting behind him, which he managed to rig up on a prop with the last of his supplies in order to keep it from getting wet, ?What's the name of this island again?? Tommy looked at the last position he had marked, and the direction which he had intended to head from his last destination point, ?Bazolika Island? I can't recall if I've heard of the place before.? Tommy looked down at the water, it had already risen to his ankles, at this rate the boat would sink before he got to land, ?No time to worry about that now, damn I hate doing all this work, but a man's gotta survive somehow.?

Tommy placed the map back into his bag, and grabbed the two straps, hoisting the bag onto his back, and then jumped into the water, and swam in a b-line directly towards the shore, which was only about two miles away from him now, Tommy managed to keep the important part of his bag mostly out of the water, and after nearly getting dragged away by a small rip current from the ocean, Tommy finally managed to make it onto shore, ?That was a close call! I would have been potential fish food if I had stayed on the boat any longer.? Tommy watched as the boat slowly sank into the ocean, ?Although now I've got no way off this island.? Tommy sighed as he stood up, and he spotted something out of the corner of his eye, a group of people and a pirate ship, he could easily tell by the flag waving around on it, ?Pirates, what is this the island of miracles or something?? Tommy smirked to himself, first the island appeared during a crucial crisis, and now it bestowed upon him a group of pirates he could potentially join to gain protection from Marines.

?No point in dilly dallying around.? Tommy picked up the bag, and slung it over his back once more, what he'd give to have a nice little room to store all of this stuff at so he wouldn't have to lug it around everywhere he went, ?Oii!!? Tommy attempted to flag down the group of pirates, ?Which one of you is the Captain of this ship?? Tommy of course had no idea what he was getting into, and that the Captain of the ship was currently in hunger craze mode and might try to eat anything within sight of him if it looked like food.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Bazolika Island​
> 
> An island appeared in front of Tommy, he had been sailing for what he considered to be months, although in reality this only amounted to a few days, and somehow his little boat had managed to hold up for as long as the journey it took to get to this place, he had been dodging Marine ships left and right, while he didn't exactly have a bounty on his head currently, the Marines became aware of his existence after he took down that Lieutenant, and he had little doubt they would try to snuff him out before he became too big a threat for their liking. Tommy had one lone hole in his boat, and tried his best to keep it patched up as much as possible, unfortunately his patch had stopped holding, and he had run out of the supplies necessary to keep it holed up properly, so to Tommy the appearance of this island could best be described as a miracle. Tommy didn't know if the boat would hold long enough to reach the island or if he might have to swim the rest of the distance, however he didn't time to think about that right now, the only thing on his mind was just getting to the place.
> 
> ...



"Food.... I can sense the food." Rex's mouth began to drool excessively. "YOU! GIVE TO US YOUR FOOD!" Rex leaps forward, however Alex grabs his cloak before he can do anything. "Come on Rex, leave the guy alone." Alex sighs... "This man here happens to be the captain, but i would suggest if you have any food you give it up now before he kills you." Kimchi shook his head, Rex had dropped him when he ran off... "Hmmm? I smell food." He sniffs the air, slowly standing up and walking over towards the captain...

"Oi! Come on, let's just get to the damn village and get some food already!"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Woodpecker Pirates ~ Organ Island*

*Cecil Almasy*​
Nervously the young musician walked just outside the safest part of town and towards a place known for pirates to pass through now and again. There were two reasons for this, the hope of by chance coming across those whom had taken the precious ring of Julia from him while the other was the possibility of finding someone to help. He did no have much beli to his name but after the two that cared for him leant him some to help in this quest it was at least a start. They had been fairly against allowing him to go at first, seeing as how dangerous it would be and how timid the boy seemed. He was not as young as he seemed, he was simply a bit shy. With his lute over his back and his feathered cap placed upon his shoulder length pale blonde hair he slowly made his way in silence.

 It did not take long before he came across a group that seemed rather strong. A tall blue haired man in a black coat that was ripped at the bottom was ordering a group of riff raff to load his ship. The ship was not amazingly impressive but it was certainly something. Cecil took a deep breath to build up his courage, his cheeks slightly red with nerves and heart beating against his chest. After he built up all the courage he had he pumped his feet forward and took up a position behind the tall and slim pirate.

?Uh... e-excuse me?? He said in a quiet voice. The tall man turned in swish of his coat and leant down to close the distance between himself and the musician with a snarly look on his face. 
?The fuck you want punk?? He spat while flicking his eyes up and down Cecils form to size him up. He decided to get straight to it.
?W-well? I was attacked by pirates a little while ago? and I was hoping if I ?p-paid you, would you help me get back something precious to me?? He held out a back of beli with an unimpressive amount stored inside. 

The blue haired Captain leered over the bag before his foot suddenly slammed into Cecils stomach and forced him to the ground. The boy yelped out loud as he slammed into the floor, the bag of beli spilling everywhere.
?Do I look like I give a shit about a weaklings problems, does that look like enough for a pirate like me!?? He sneered angrily as his foot repeatedly slammed into Cecils torso. The boys eyes glazed over as the Captain repeatedly kicked him, laying them trying to defend himself as best he could while being beat.
?EH!? Nothing to say now eh!?? He continued to taunt while his boot slammed into Cecils ribs. Winded and even unable to cry out he took the pounding. He was too weak to even defend himself. He felt so pathetic.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Food.... I can sense the food." Rex's mouth began to drool excessively. "YOU! GIVE TO US YOUR FOOD!" Rex leaps forward, however Alex grabs his cloak before he can do anything. "Come on Rex, leave the guy alone." Alex sighs... "This man here happens to be the captain, but i would suggest if you have any food you give it up now before he kills you." Kimchi shook his head, Rex had dropped him when he ran off... "Hmmm? I smell food." He sniffs the air, slowly standing up and walking over towards the captain...
> 
> "Oi! Come on, let's just get to the damn village and get some food already!"



“Whoa!” Tommy jumped slightly when a man from the pirate crew jumped at him for food, however he had been stopped by another member of the crew, who suggested that if he had any food, he hand it over now before the Captain of the ship killed him, “_That guy is the Captain?_” Tommy thought to himself as he sweatdropped, and Tommy slung his bag over his head and onto the ground, and started digging around in the bag, “Now where the hell did I put them?” Tommy continued to fumble around in the bag until finally he came along with what he had been looking for, and he pulled out three rather large fish that he had wrapped together.

“I managed to catch these a few hours before arriving at this island.” Tommy sighed, “I don't have any fire to cook them with though, and if you eat them raw they can make you extremely ill.” Tommy looked at the fish, “Come to think of it I don't remember what they called this species of fish, I just remember the little details about them based on the way they look.” Tommy laughed, “I'm rambling on about nothing.” Tommy's attention became dragged to the fact that his hand was empty, “Huh?! Who took those fish?!” Tommy noticed that the Captain was just about to start chomping down on them, “Wait you moron, if you eat them as they are now, you'll be sick for days!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tiger D. Ral*

The red headed man was about to jump off from the ship and start running as a crazy idiot through the town in search of food though what was the luck of the crew that someone just appeared in front of them as just as the rest, the fruit user could say that the guy had food with him, ready to use the force in case the new guy were to refuse giving them the food. What was his surprise when from a weird chitchat a moment ago to the next second, Rex already had the fish in his hands and was about to eat"You asshole I?m starving too!!"he said and jumped over Rex starting to fight with the captain for the food though it wasn?t long enough until Ral arrived to a conclusion that could benefit both of them.

"?kay what if we divide the fish equally? i will even cook it for ya"he said and his hand began to burn in a blue flame"This will be tasty"he said and taking the three fish, he started to burn them trying to control his flame and don?t over do it, after finishing in some seconds with the fish he gave one of them to Rex, one for Kimichi and the other was for himself"Thanks for the food!!!"he said and bite it ignoring the angered look of Kaidou"Damn you! Son of a Bitch you should have given me some!"the gunner complained though he pointed at the fishman next to him"He is awesome, his awesomeness deserves a fish...you are just meh"he said cynically"i?m so going to kill ya flame-brain"


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron​*
Vice Admiral Rago's ship along with the *X*treme Machine finally reached an island and docked there. The main officers of the Xtreme Marine Squadron are currently on the Vice Admiral's ship receiving treatment. Serena and Anya weren't too banged up, but Lucio and Marcus were on the brink of death. Luckily the Vice Admiral had an excellent medic team on his ship that was able to stabalize the two Marines and bring them to. There's a sign not far in the distance that reads, 

Goodfellow Island! Welcome, Friends!​
Vice Admiral Rago leaned against a tree while eating an oversized watermelon. He was able to spit all of the seeds out as if his mouth was a gatling gun. Serena and Anya emerged from below deck of the Vice Admiral's ship and wondered onto the deck. Rago peered up at the deck with a wide smile upon his face, "Aye! Nice to see you ladies are okay!" 

"Yeah, thank you, sir." Serena responded. Her legs are partially bandaged.

"Yes, thank you, Vice Admiral-san!" Anya chimed it. Her arms were bandaged up.

*"CNKNEWKXNCLXMLQXMQQ!!!!!!"*

_"Calm down, young Lt.!"
"You aren't fully healed yet!!!"
"You can still hurt yourself!!!"
"You must rest!!!"_

Lt. Commander Lucio emerged from below deck and started rampaging on the deck of the Vice Admiral's ship. His entire body was wrapped in bandages, including his mouth. That explains the loud mumbling coming from the young Marine. 

"Aye! What's that sound?!"

Serena had a sweat-drop on the back of her head. "Please pay it no attention, sir....." Serena said without even turning around towards the ship. She knew very who it was.

"It's Lucio-san!!!" Anya said in a rejoicing tone.

Rago's eyes grew in size, "Aye! What?! He's up already?! That's impossible!" 

*"EDLNXKNADNOQDNNFI-"*

"SHUT UP, YOU BUFFOON!"​
Marcus Stryker appeared behind Lucio and chopped him across the head with his good hand. Lucio's eyes went blank and he fell to the ground. The Marine ascended back to his feet and bumped heads with Marcus.

"NLXNLWXNONWOWQMXQNKCLNKCNWLL!!!!!!"

"What did you say? Speak up!" Marcus mocked the Lt. Commander.

All of the Marines watched this scene in awe. Here they were, two Marines that were on the brink of death and now they're standing before each other arguing like nothing ever happened.

"Marcus-san! Lucio-san! Calm down please!" Anya protested.

"Let them argue it out. Maybe they'll faint again." Serena chimed in. 

"Aye! I've never seen anything like this! It's physically impossible for you two to be standing here with the injuries that you have, but yet here you are! I must say, the future is looking bright for the Marines if we have determined soldiers like you!" Vice Admiral appearred back on the deck of the ship without anyone noticing.

Lucio turned around and pointed his fist at the man. "jncknnlxnlnwencnlnclwncwnec............ O_O Lucio's eyes grew wide, as wide as dinner plates, after realizing who the man is. *"VNMNWQXLNDLNQNCKNNFRWLW!!!!!!!!"*

Lucio's mouth began to chew through the bandages. "OHMYGODITSVICEADMIRALRAGOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!" No one could quite decipher what Lucio said, but one could tell the young Marine was excited. Lucio nearly slapped himself in the head while in the process of trying to salute to the Vice Admiral. Yeah, he's that excited.

Rago smiled at the Marine and saluted him back. Lucio fainted. "Aye! We need the doctor once again!"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> The red headed man was about to jump off from the ship and start running as a crazy idiot through the town in search of food though what was the luck of the crew that someone just appeared in front of them as just as the rest, the fruit user could say that the guy had food with him, ready to use the force in case the new guy were to refuse giving them the food. What was his surprise when from a weird chitchat a moment ago to the next second, Rex already had the fish in his hands and was about to eat"You asshole I?m starving too!!"he said and jumped over Rex starting to fight with the captain for the food though it wasn?t long enough until Ral arrived to a conclusion that could benefit both of them.
> 
> "?kay what if we divide the fish equally? i will even cook it for ya"he said and his hand began to burn in a blue flame"This will be tasty"he said and taking the three fish, he started to burn them trying to control his flame and don?t over do it, after finishing in some seconds with the fish he gave one of them to Rex, one for Kimichi and the other was for himself"Thanks for the food!!!"he said and bite it ignoring the angered look of Kaidou"Damn you! Son of a Bitch you should have given me some!"the gunner complained though he pointed at the fishman next to him"He is awesome, his awesomeness deserves a fish...you are just meh"he said cynically"i?m so going to kill ya flame-brain"



Kaido's eyes twitches. "And besides he's a fish! Isn't that cannibalism!?" Ral shrugged. "That's it! I'm gonna teach you a lesson flame-brain!" Kaido raises his pistol and fires a concussive shot at the fish, knocking it out of Ral's hand and into the air. "HAHA! IT'S MINE NOW!" Kaido leaps into the air, preparing to grab the fish. "BACKHANDED FISH CATCH!" Rex leaps into the air, catching the fish behind his back and shoving it into his mouth, Quickly eating it along with his other one. 

"OI! WHY DO YOU GET TWO!?" Kaido shouts. "Free!" Rex says proudly in a muffled voice. "He took mine..." Kimchi holds up his empty hands for the rest of the crew to see. "GULP" Rex swallows enthusiastically and stands up proudly. "I HAVE EATEN!" He shouts into the sky. "Even though i don't really care for fish... it's not meat." "*THEN WHY DID YOU EAT IT!?" *The rest of the crew prepared to kill their captain for such actions.

"I am the captain, i must be in 100% shape in order to protect my crew." Rex stood on a small bit of rubble, his cloak flowing in the wind. "How can a dying captain protect his men?" "Let's find out...." Alex's eyes filled with murderous rage, his blade gleaming in the sunlight. "I'm with you." Kaido's guns raise into the air, aiming at the captain. 

"BURN THE TRAITOR!!!" Ral shouts "THIS IS MUTINY!" Rex screams, running away from the angered crew... "THIS IS JUSTICE YOU BASTARD!!!!!" Alex shouts... "Ah... Genbu-san..." Kimchi turns to the giant turtle. "Should we take our new crew member to the village?" Genbu nods. "Yes, come this way fish-lad." He looks over towards the new man and begins to march slowly towards the center of the island.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kaido's eyes twitches. "And besides he's a fish! Isn't that cannibalism!?" Ral shrugged. "That's it! I'm gonna teach you a lesson flame-brain!" Kaido raises his pistol and fires a concussive shot at the fish, knocking it out of Ral's hand and into the air. "HAHA! IT'S MINE NOW!" Kaido leaps into the air, preparing to grab the fish. "BACKHANDED FISH CATCH!" Rex leaps into the air, catching the fish behind his back and shoving it into his mouth, Quickly eating it along with his other one.
> 
> "OI! WHY DO YOU GET TWO!?" Kaido shouts. "Free!" Rex says proudly in a muffled voice. "He took mine..." Kimchi holds up his empty hands for the rest of the crew to see. "GULP" Rex swallows enthusiastically and stands up proudly. "I HAVE EATEN!" He shouts into the sky. "Even though i don't really care for fish... it's not meat." "*THEN WHY DID YOU EAT IT!?" *The rest of the crew prepared to kill their captain for such actions.
> 
> ...



?_This is one noisy crew._? Tommy thought to himself with a smirk on his face, so he had learned at least the name of the Captain, that being Rex although he had no idea who the other people's names were just yet, but Tommy had to laugh out loud when Rex stole a piece of fish from one of the members of his crew, he had to admit these people amused him greatly, although Tommy had to sober himself up when he heard Rex mention that he needed to be at 100% in order to protect his crew, Tommy knew the feeling of wanting to protect people rather well, however his seriousness quickly turned to another laugh as the crew seemed to turn on Rex.

?Well you know what they say,? Tommy smirked at the scene unfolding before him, ?Wars have been started over something as simple as a piece of bread.? Tommy's attention became dragged to the fishman who asked if they should bring their new crew member along, wait a minute, all he had done was give them food, and they already considered him a part of the crew?

?_What a bunch of carefree people._? Tommy thought to himself, normally he wouldn't have been so quick to address someone as a member of his crew if he had been leading one, and it was about this point that Tommy finally noticed the giant turtle, which shocked the living hell out of him, ?Holy crap turtles that big exist in this world?!? Tommy couldn't believe his eyes, ?There's still so much out there for me to see.? Tommy reached into his large bag, and quickly pulled out a rather large staff with three prongs attached to it, and a loose fitting custom made strap, which he used to quickly attach the staff over his back, ?Alright let's go see this village then.? Tommy turned to the crew who was still currently chasing after Rex, ?Oi, you guys are gonna get left behind if you don't follow along.? Tommy picked up the large bag and hoisted it over his back, following after the giant turtle.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_This is one noisy crew._? Tommy thought to himself with a smirk on his face, so he had learned at least the name of the Captain, that being Rex although he had no idea who the other people's names were just yet, but Tommy had to laugh out loud when Rex stole a piece of fish from one of the members of his crew, he had to admit these people amused him greatly, although Tommy had to sober himself up when he heard Rex mention that he needed to be at 100% in order to protect his crew, Tommy knew the feeling of wanting to protect people rather well, however his seriousness quickly turned to another laugh as the crew seemed to turn on Rex.
> 
> ?Well you know what they say,? Tommy smirked at the scene unfolding before him, ?Wars have been started over something as simple as a piece of bread.? Tommy's attention became dragged to the fishman who asked if they should bring their new crew member along, wait a minute, all he had done was give them food, and they already considered him a part of the crew?
> 
> ?_What a bunch of carefree people._? Tommy thought to himself, normally he wouldn't have been so quick to address someone as a member of his crew if he had been leading one, and it was about this point that Tommy finally noticed the giant turtle, which shocked the living hell out of him, ?Holy crap turtles that big exist in this world?!? Tommy couldn't believe his eyes, ?There's still so much out there for me to see.? Tommy reached into his large bag, and quickly pulled out a rather large staff with three prongs attached to it, and a loose fitting custom made strap, which he used to quickly attach the staff over his back, ?Alright let's go see this village then.? Tommy turned to the crew who was still currently chasing after Rex, ?Oi, you guys are gonna get left behind if you don't follow along.? Tommy picked up the large bag and hoisted it over his back, following after the giant turtle.



"HE'S RIGHT!" Rex shouts. "WE SHOULD REALLY WORK ON GETTING ALONG AND HEADING TO THE VILLAGE!" He screamed loudly, hoping it would bypass their anger receptors and reach their logic center... "*Kill the traitor! Tan his hide!" *"Well that is a bit rextreme isn't it?" Rex humphed and changed his direction to follow the turtles, he would just have to run towards the village at full speed and hoped he made it...

Elsewhere-

A large ship lands on the island, many men step out onto the ground and give it a once more. "This place has changed to much in twenty years." The man who spoke was a white haired warrior in black and golden armor. "Captain.. Is this-" "Follow the map, scout the city. I will be awaiting your return." The men nod and head out into the island. "This place... I can hear the screams, i can feel the souls of the damned... I will have vengeance, i will bring about justice... This land will burn."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 6, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Aquapolis/With Ursla​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Griso smiled as Ursla insulted him. He didn't hear any of it. Instead he was caught up in her beauty, which was comparable to the Mermaid Princess in his eyes. "Oi, Griso. She's asking you a question." Lubs spoke up, tapping Griso's shoulder. 

The other members of the crew remained mostly silent, most of them somewhat afraid of Ursla. Griso shook his head and got down on his knees. "Please, let us help you! I want to make ammends for my foolishness earlier. It is indeed my fault you're in this mess. I humbly ask to assist your crew in escaping from here in any way I can."

Griso's lip quivered slightly as he looked sheepishly up at Ursla. "I swear. I never meant for any of this to happen. Besides, I want to stop Hamura as much as anyone. A fishman who would sell out for the World Government is a complete disgrace."

Behind the group, Ten suddenly landed just nearby the large hole left in the wall from Ursla's attack. "Ursla. I've found you. I apologize formy tardiness, but I got held up."  Ten's new clothes were more or less ruined. "I also apologize for the new outfit you picked out for me being in this shape."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

*Green Cloaks~ Bozalika Island*​
Ken watched as his crewmates fought over food like rats fighting for scraps. He smirked, slightly amused by the often funny, but pointless antics of his crew. To be honest, he wasn't sure how he had ended up with a crew of hopeless racals like them. Ken remembered though. He had been on the run from the marines and Rex offered him a home in the crew. Ken of course only agreed because he wanted an easy way to travel, or at least that was what he told the crew. In truth, Ken had been searching for a place of belonging. He knew what his path was, to create great music and inspire hope for the world, but, he hadn't found a place that he could truly call home ever since his brother died. Shaking his head, he walked over to the fish, hoping to grab him some. However...

"YOU BASTARDS ATE IT ALL!" He shouted, angrily. Indeed, all of the fish was gone having mostly been scarfed down by Rex and Ral. Those two were the most hungry in the crew and it often seemed like no matter how much you fed them, that they'd still have room in their stomach for more. 


A sweat drop rolls from his forehead, "Instead of recruiting random people, we should focus on getting a chef so that there will be food for all of us!" Ken told the rest of the crew, but his words only hit deaf ears. Ken's eyes pop out of his skulls as he sees the crew walking away from him, led by the turtle and the guy who had given them the fish.

"Idiots," Ken sighed, walking after the crew who was being led by a giant turtle and the new guy. "Who are you, anyway?" Ken asked Tommy, curious to know who is the guy was and why he was being so nice to the crew...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Green Cloaks~ Bozalika Island*​
> Ken watched as his crewmates fought over food like rats fighting for scraps. He smirked, slightly amused by the often funny, but pointless antics of his crew. To be honest, he wasn't sure how he had ended up with a crew of hopeless racals like them. Ken remembered though. He had been on the run from the marines and Rex offered him a home in the crew. Ken of course only agreed because he wanted an easy way to travel, or at least that was what he told the crew. In truth, Ken had been searching for a place of belonging. He knew what his path was, to create great music and inspire hope for the world, but, he hadn't found a place that he could truly call home ever since his brother died. Shaking his head, he walked over to the fish, hoping to grab him some. However...
> 
> "YOU BASTARDS ATE IT ALL!" He shouted, angrily. Indeed, all of the fish was gone having mostly been scarfed down by Rex and Ral. Those two were the most hungry in the crew and it often seemed like no matter how much you fed them, that they'd still have room in their stomach for more.
> ...



“Who am I?” Tommy noticed the new person who had appeared, obviously a current member of the crew, “My real name is Thomas Jones, but I prefer to go by the name Tommy.” Tommy grinned at Ken, “People who know me call me Tommy “Lazy Cat” Jones, because I mostly just sit around on my ass all day not being bothered to do much of anything.” Tommy grasped the three pronged spear on his back, and pulled it out of the strap, managing to carry his bag with one hand, “I'll tell you right now, when I feel like doing something, this weapon is the result of that, it's a customized staff that can shoot water hand made by me, I'm no weaponsmith though, I couldn't repair this thing if it snapped into pieces.” Tommy grinned as he started twirling the staff around, “If I spin it fast enough, I can even make the water in this thing so hot it can boil, don't know exactly how it works.”

Tommy strapped the staff over his back as the group continued walking, and grabbed the other strap of his bag, hoisting it back up again, “I'm also currently one of the best damn navigators in East Blue, or so I like to think anyways, I've had Marines and Pirates alike offer me a spot on their ship for my skills, unfortunately I had other matters of business I needed to attend to on my home island.” Tommy shrugged his shoulders, “That's all settled now, and I made an enemy out of the marines near the beginning of my journey, so I guess to be a little cliche, the only life left is a pirate's life for me.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Who am I?? Tommy noticed the new person who had appeared, obviously a current member of the crew, ?My real name is Thomas Jones, but I prefer to go by the name Tommy.? Tommy grinned at Ken, ?People who know me call me Tommy ?Lazy Cat? Jones, because I mostly just sit around on my ass all day not being bothered to do much of anything.? Tommy grasped the three pronged spear on his back, and pulled it out of the strap, managing to carry his bag with one hand, ?I'll tell you right now, when I feel like doing something, this weapon is the result of that, it's a customized staff that can shoot water hand made by me, I'm no weaponsmith though, I couldn't repair this thing if it snapped into pieces.? Tommy grinned as he started twirling the staff around, ?If I spin it fast enough, I can even make the water in this thing so hot it can boil, don't know exactly how it works.?
> 
> Tommy strapped the staff over his back as the group continued walking, and grabbed the other strap of his bag, hoisting it back up again, ?I'm also currently one of the best damn navigators in East Blue, or so I like to think anyways, I've had Marines and Pirates alike offer me a spot on their ship for my skills, unfortunately I had other matters of business I needed to attend to on my home island.? Tommy shrugged his shoulders, ?That's all settled now, and I made an enemy out of the marines near the beginning of my journey, so I guess to be a little cliche, the only life left is a pirate's life for me.?




"HAH! I've got you beat." Rex was standing next to Ken, Tommy and Kimchi. "You see, We used to repair ships for the marines and even dismantle the old ones. Then, we waited... waited... when a marine battle ship came in.. BAM! We stole that baby and repainted it!" Rex stood proudly until Alex and the others charged him. "WAAAH!!!!" Rex takes off running once more for fear of being caught. "YOU GUYS RUN PRETTY WELL FOR STARVING CUTTHROATS!"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 6, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hot Springs Island

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
This was an interesting island. Not really big, but in this case it just added to its charm. A small island with natural hot spring that has a Spa and no Marines seemed just like the place the Bro Pirates were looking for. To enjoy a day of and heal up after the brutal fights they had been through back at Hethsville Island.

The whole group left to check the Spa out, with Kali stealing some free towels like they were gold. Pierre didn't exactly get to see the act of stealing itself, since when he turned around to ask Kali something he saw that blue haired young man trying to stuff his stash under Hornet's clothes. Right then was the group greeted by a very pretty young woman in a kimono, Yumiko who right away got to see the weird side of both Hornet and Kali. She turned her head towards Pierre briefly who politely spoke. "Yes we're all here together." The young girl didn't question them much as moments later Pierre separated from the group and was taken away by another female employee for a massage.

Of course he kept his revolvers hidden under his jacket, there was no need to scare anyone so the blond young man just kept the smile on and looked around the wooden building. It was a traditional hot spring Spa, one that you knew you were gonna enjoy. "Right this way~" The young woman guided Pierre towards the massage section. She too was wearing a nice pink kimono with flowers printed on it and acted very lady like. Pierre liked this place, though after a few seconds of walking he was shown to his changing room. "This is the changing room. You'll find towels and lockers in there. If you need anything please don't hesitate to call me or one of the other employees." Pierre politely nodded and went inside, as he mentally got ready for some relaxation.

Minutes later a blond young man exited the changing room wearing nothing more on then a towel around his waist. He stood 6'3'' and had a lean build, evidence of his training and life style. Adjusting his hair a little he looked around, no one in sight. So the gunslinger simply went down the hall and walked in to the first room that he reached, hoping that a pretty girl would already be waiting to give him a massage. Peeking his head inside he saw a young blind, dark red haired man get massaged. "Oh sorry." Retreating back in to the hall Pierre was about to go and look in to the next room when it hit him. A _blind_ red haired man, that looked familiar? Poking his head inside the room once more the pirate asked just to make sure. "Tengu? Is that you? It's me, Pierre."

And indeed it was, the man he met back in West Blue on the island of Jumanji. A blind swordsman and former member of the Mystic Pirates, and a real stand up guy, quite funny as well. Of all the places Pierre ran in to him here. "What brings you to the North Blue?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "HAH! I've got you beat." Rex was standing next to Ken, Tommy and Kimchi. "You see, We used to repair ships for the marines and even dismantle the old ones. Then, we waited... waited... when a marine battle ship came in.. BAM! We stole that baby and repainted it!" Rex stood proudly until Alex and the others charged him. "WAAAH!!!!" Rex takes off running once more for fear of being caught. "YOU GUYS RUN PRETTY WELL FOR STARVING CUTTHROATS!"



?Really? You built ships for marines and then stole a marine ship at just the right moment?? Tommy grinned at Rex, ?That's pretty impressive, I usually just made money off of making weapons for marines and pirates, although stealing from pirates was always fun when I felt like doing it.? Rex readjusted the bag on his shoulders, ?Oh, and I also took out a tyrannical Marine Lieutenant for an island full of people, that's why the Marines don't really like me now.? Tommy grinned, ?They didn't give me a bounty for it though, so I guess they don't care as much as I previously thought, however I've had a couple try to capture me in recent times.?

Tommy watched as the crew came barreling after Rex, and he sighed, ?Like a bunch of wild animals chasing down a lone wolf for eating their prey.? Tommy chuckled to himself, ?I wonder if they'll really kill that guy?? Tommy laughed out loud, ?Actually considering how crazy he is, his spirit would probably haunt you to death even if you killed him. Ghost Rex, I can see it now.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 6, 2011)

*[Kenneth Forescythe; Putting the ?X? in Extreme]​*
?Lt.!? a voice shouted as a Marine ran through the streets. He was in a bit of a panic as he did so, the *X*treme Marine Squad along with Vice Admiral Rago had just docked. And the Lt. had given very specific orders that he was to be found immediately when that happened. ?Where the hell is he?? the Marine mutters aloud. ?It doesn?t help that I can hardly understand the man..?  he whimpers bouncing on one foot as he turns a sharp corner. ?Gawin, doon, tae? what the hell was he? A linguist. Was he there to translate what this gorilla stated. ?Where the Hell are you LT.!!!? he shouts loudly as he passes a bar with an extremely large hole in the street side wall. The Marine stumbles and almost falls to the ground, he had tripped over an unconscious man with obvious head trauma. ?The Bronze Dragon?.? the Marine mutters reading the sign above the door while pulling himself back to a full vertical base. ?This has to be the place.? he says with a blank expression. Cautiously he steps through the large opening, ?Lt.?? he asks with a pause. The Marine?s eyes go white as he sees a hot young bar girl leaning over the barkeep. 

?Lt!? What did you do?!? he asks while the young woman fanned the older man with the end of her apron. Kenneth pulled the almost empty tankard of mead from his lips. A frothy foam beard clung to his mustache and goatee. His icy blue eyes narrowed on the Ensign as he stood there starting at the bar woman mouth agape. Setting the tankard down Kenneth brings a forearm to his mouth and wipes the foam away. * ?I dennea do ah thing, an? I thoat I told ye tae not bother meh unless the**Xtreme Marine Squad Shaowed up.?* Kenneth replied looking over to the floored barkeep, * ?Ah, ye mean ?im. He be cooping wit ah new picture windae an? forced meh tae stand up.?* Kenneth states going back to his drink. * <Garbled muttering>* Kenneth reiterated polishing off the drink. The Ensign snaps to shaking his head, ?Come again sir. I didn?t quite catch that.? the Ensign says with a large bead of sweat rolling down his head. * ?Dammit man, are ye ah wee bit daff??* Kenneth growls in annoyance slamming the tankard to the table cracking it. 

* ?Whit are ye doin? ?ere??* he barks starting to push his seat back. ?My apologies sir!? the marine pleads leaping into the arms of the bar maid that was now standing beside him. A red bar glows intensely under her eyes as she looks the Marine in the face. Yelping she drops him with a scream and runs off toward the back. ?Sorry miss!? the Ensign shouts quickly returning to his feet. Not forgetting about the angering Lt. he quickly turns back and gives a salute, ?Sir! The *X*treme Marine Squad is here!? he shouts hoping to cool Kenneth?s heels. The large man stares intently at the Ensign for a split second, * ?Why th? ?ell didn?t ye say so in th? fist place Lad?!?* Kenneth asks pulling himself to his feet. Reaching into his pocket he pulls a large leather bag out. Untying the string he pulls out a hunk of shimmering gold, * ?Hope this covers th? damages, sorry I dennea ?ave belI, hope gold suffices.?* Kenneth states setting the precious metal on the cracked table. The word gold was all it took to resuscitate the barkeep. His eyes sparkled in time with the glints in the ore, ?This will do.? he says not even noticing that Kenneth was already gone.  

*[Vice Admiral Rago?s Ship 10 Minutes Later]​*​
Kenneth walked up the gang plank to the Vice Admiral?s ship as the *X*treme Machine, save a few of the VA?s men, was empty. They pointed him here to this ship. 



			
				Vice Admiral Rago said:
			
		

> "Aye! We need the doctor once again!"



Kenneth hears Rago state as his heavy boots met the deck of the ship. Leaning up against the railing of the ship, well tries to lean as he is much taller then normal, he flicks the bill of his hat pushing it up on his head a bit. * ?Well.?* Kenneth sates giving a Salute to the Vice Admiral as he turns to look in Kenneth?s direction. * ?If this not be whit I expected. When I was telt I was joinin? th? **XMS, I was expecting moar then ah ragged oot crew.?* he finishes while dropping the lazy salute.  
*[Dsurion]​*​
 ?Aye Cap?in? Dsurion replies pulling Frenzy?s orb from his side pouch. Twisting the device he wakes the small creature up. Tossing it in the air Frenzy lands  in the tall trees and begins to climb. It chattered mindlessly cutting fruit from the branches while Dsurion pulled the Sword of Plundarr free of its holding place. Pushing on one side only a single blade forms out of the handle. With a swift swing the Mechanic goes to work clearing out a medium side opening in the shrubbery while Zero hunted.   ?How?s it going up thar Mate?? Dsurion asks Frenzy. The little guy pops his head free of the leaves. Looking at Dsurion with an annoyed look it just laughs a bit before pulling its head from site again.  ?What I thought.? Dsurion mildly remarked as more fruit fell.  ?Hey, get me some sturdy branches.? Dsurion shouts while clearing the rest of the shrubs free.

 ?τι θέλεις με παράρτημα , και γιατί εμένα?? Frenzy quickly replies dropping from the heights.   ?Don?t back talk me Mate, I?ll take ya apart and turn ya into a toaster oven.? Dsurion replies not even taking a glance at Frenzy who simply shoots him a bird before vanishing into the tree line as well. 

Some time passes and Zero finally returns with his bounty. Dsurion was almost done with the makeshift base of operations. The limbs that Frenzy had brought back were dug deep into the ground while large palm leaves comprised the walls. Dsurion kept about his work as Zero spoke of a chef and medic all in one, trivial idea, but not one that would be easy to find. And even less easy if he had to be as bat shit insane like they were. A smile crossed Dsurion?s lips as he worked, someone as crazy as they?? Oh well it was a trivial thought anyway. 

A rustle catches? the Captain?s attention who quickly fires off a Zero no More attack. What ever it was didn?t register on Dsurion?s eye, so he was little concerned over the matter. A moment of two passes after Zero claims to have hit it dead on, when nothing more happens they both turn back to their work.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

*Unexpected visit, Rumboar ruins...*

Kaya continued chasing the sexually insenstive Warriors Three around the island when she caught site of a curious, tiny white boat moving at impressive speeds on the ocean. She slowed down before stopping completely.

"Definitely not a Marine Vessel. They would never send something so small..."

As the small white boat came further into view she could see a strange blue and red light bulbs of some kind placed on the crown of the boat. There seemed to be no open deck either. It had a boxy look to it and if it had any passengers at all they were hidden inside. 

*BBBBRRRRRWWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHH*

Kaya covered her hears as a blast of siren noise came from the ship. The other World Pirates were immediately struck by the vicious sound and covered their ears likewise. The blue and red lights were blinking now. 

"What is this?!?!"
"I don't know! Is coming from the shore!!

And in the midst of their confusion, the back of the boat swung open with double doors like it was a paddy wagon and a slim pale girl jumped incredibly high in the air. Her arms were spread wide out. Kaya could see that the pale girl's nails shimmered curiously in the sun. It didn't give her a good feeling. 

In mid-air the pale girl violently threw both her hands out at the island as though she were hugging nothing. 

*-The view pans out to a bird's eye shot of the entire island. Suddenly, 10 lines of destruction explode on the entire island, tossing up dirt, trees, rubble and rocks in the wake of their power-*

While the World Pirates could not see the full extent of the attack's power, what they did see left them without words. 












It all seemed to be happening in slow motion. Off in the distance, like so many dolls tossed into the sky by an angry child... they saw the bodies of the slaves fly in the air with the rubble... clouds of blood flying up with them. 

Duke's eyes shook with horror. Kaya fell to her knees. Such instant power. Such meaningless destruction. 

And with that, the pale girl from the mystery boat landed on the shore. Filed-down razor blades replaced her nails.

"HAH! So, whattaya think?" The pale women asked the World Pirates. 

They were still too shocked to answer right away. After working so hard to save the slaves... 

"What??? What's with that look? I did the best I could! I couldn't see them all but I think only, what... 1/3 of them I missed! You think you can do better!!! WHO ARE YOU TO JUDGE ME, TRASH?!?! NOTHING..." 

The pale girl fell on her knees beside herself with sorrow and frustration. She put her clawed hands to her head and ran them harshly down her face. When she raised them, ten lines gushing blood ran alongside her mascara, dripping from tears.

"NOTHING I DO IS EVER GOOD ENOUGH FOR YOU, IS IT?!?! I WORK MY FINGERS TO *THEIR *BONES AND ALL I GET ARE THOSE CONDESCENDING LOOKS! I'LL GUT YOU ALL WHERE YOU STAND!!!"

"Rest easy, Polly my child..." The World Pirates turned to see that the srange boat had docked on the beach... and next to it sat, cross-legged, a wimply looking guy in a monk's robe and THICK Juzu beads. The beads were like bowling balls about his neck. "It is my merely My, Eiichiro Oda's, will that these children should be unimpressed with your deeds."

*Eiichiro Oda (actual name, Testuo Mashima) 
Former Cult Leader 
Navigator of the Head Shrinker Pirates
Bountry: 68,000,000 beli*​
"Take heart in the fact that *I* was impressed and am not offended that you failed to kill them all.

"Oh SHUT UP, Tetsuo! Give the "I am Oda" act a rest! I'm really REALLY hurt here!"

"My children." Oda ignored his crewmate Bi-Polar Polly and spoke to the rookie crew. The look on his face was as though he was walking on sunshine. "Do not be dismayed by the violence you have seen today. We will do you no harm. Behold! I shall erase the sorrow in your hearts and draw a new sensation even as I see fit with my instrument..."

"Polly, Oda." From inside the whit ship that was backed out against the beach shore as though it was a truck, a cruel voice. 

"Ah, here is my instument now." Oda said, referring to the man with red hair, dirty-green medical jumper and leather face mask. Moby liked to humor Oda and didn't mind when he called him His instrument. "While I will do you know harm... well, My instrument may not agree with me. I do not force My will on anyone, you should know..."

"That's enough." Oda was silent. 

Moby ran his diseased eyes over the crew until they fell on the one whose bounty had been hanging in his office for the past day. 

"I am Moby... the new Shichibukai. You may not have heard of me yet. Your actions, Duke Kaiser, are beginning to trouble the World Government. I was informed of your activities on this island."

The doctor cracked his neck. 

I am no psychic or prophet or any nonsense like that (Oda looked hurt) ... but as a man of psychology I would guess that you and your crew have no intention of going with me quietly... still, I feel compelled to go through the motions anyway. Get on the ship, Duke Kaiser. Tell your crew to do the same. Now."

The spray of blood from the slaves still hung over the entire island...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Lt. Commander Jinto Hazama- Present Day
> 
> "Those were the days weren't they?" Maiko chuckled a little bit, "You left me for dead on more then one occasion." Jinto responds. "You sold me out to the marines. Seems fair doesn't it?" Jinto clenched his fists tightly. "You killed my parents. You forced me to join your crew... You put me through hell... WHAT WAS THE POINT BEHIND ALL OF THAT!" Jinto dashes forward, his feet kicking up clouds of dust as he charges. "TO MAKE YOU INTO A MAN!"
> 
> ...



  "Ha...Haha...HAHAHAHA!" Maiko began to laugh crazily with a grin on his face. "YOU LITTLE SHIT!" With a strong punch, he sends Jinto flying backward, crashing in a tree and shattering the bark. "You really think you have a shot at Admiral? You think you have a shot at me?" Jinto let out a groan, pulling himself down from his place stuck in the tree. 

"Years ago you sold me out to the marines, you gave up everything i worked for. EVERYTHING I GAVE YOU WAS A WASTE!" "Yes. It was." Jinto looks over at the pirate captain. "And i plan to give it all back..." Jinto grabs his belt and tucks it free from his pants, revealing a coiled metal blade. "A sword for a belt.. That's a new one..." 

"It's more than that." Jinto tosses a ball of string into the air and slashes at it with the sword. ?Fusion.? The belt blade merges with the string, breaking off into multiple thin blades of metal connected to a single handle.  ?What now? Will you attack with your stringed blade?? ?You don?t remember my fighting style do you Maiko?? Jinto stood before the pirate captain. ?You should never give me time to prepare.? Tossing a lighter into the air, Jinto slashes once more, the blades coming down towards Maiko. 

  ?Damn  it.? Maiko leaps backwards, he believes he will avoid the attack, he doesn?t worry much about it? however, as the blade falls, he can see flames spread brightly through it, his eyes widen as the flame cuts his body. ?Nnngh?? Maiko leaps back and grabs his chest. ?The fire cauterizes the wound the blade creates. You won?t bleed out.? Maiko smirks at the lt. Commander? how much of a pirate he was, how the blood flows through the boy?s body. ?You would make an excellent pirate Jinto. There?s still time you know.? 

?There?s time for many things, but there is no time for forgiveness!? Jinto slings the blade again, twisting his body and continuing to slash, moving right in a circle then left in a twist, ducking and spinning, leaping and slashing. He unleashes a barrage of flaming slashes at Maiko, the pirate captain was even hit a few times? his student had become strong, strong enough to stand on his own? ?But your body is still your weakness.?



Elsewhere-  Marineford-

"I go on vacation for a few weeks and it seems everything turns to hell." Kurokarasu walks into Archers office without even a knock. He had no time for formalities now... "Archer, I have heard rumors floating about the seas... Tell me they aren't true... There can not be another even like the Lotus Kingdom."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 6, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron​*
Everyone on the ship faced the huge newcomer as he appeared on the ship. Let's be frank, who wouldn't look at him? The guy pretty much rocked the ship--a *Buster Call Ship*--when he boarded it. Serena, Marcus and Anya gave the man a look of bewilderment. His sheer size is certainly terrorfying. None of them could decipher what the large fellow had just said, but they did catch the phrase, * “If this not be whit I expected. When I was telt I was joinin’ th‘ **XMS, I was expecting moar then ah ragged oot crew.”*

"Aye! Kenneth, I was expecting you!" Rago said towards the hulking fellow. "Aye! Hurry and wake Lucio!" Rago waved off one of the fodder Marines. He brought back a bucket of water and prepared to toss it on the sleeping Marine.

Serena held her hand out at the Marine, signaling him to stop. "I'll handle this....." Serena raised her foot into the air and brought it down on Lucio's stomach. She was sure not to hit the Marine too hard, but just hard enough to wake him up.

"OOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW!!!" Lucio jumped up suddenly. "What's wrong with you, Serena?!?!?!?!?!?! Don't you see I'm HURT?!?!?!"

"I wish your mouth was hurt...." Marcus chimmed in.










​
Lucio prepared to yell at Marcus once more, but Vice Admiral Rago cut him off. "Aye! It's nice to see you again, Lucio!" 

Lucio turned around wide-eyed at the Vice Admiral once again. Rago is Lucio's idol and former mentor. "Vice Admiral Rago!!!!!! So I wasn't dreaming after all!!!!!!" Lucio saluted the man once again before running up to him and shaking his hand vigorously.

"Aye! You've grown, Lucio!"

"HECK YEAH!!! And I have a new power now, watch this!" Lucio phased through the deck of the ship and re-appeared through the mast. "TA-DA!"

"Aye! A devil fruit, eh? You didn't strike me as someone who would eat one of those." Rago said with his arms crossed.

"I ate it by mistake.....but hey, I got stronger so I don't care!" Lucio then patted his hip and then his back. The Marine then looked to the side and behind him. Soon he started circling around himself like a dog chasing his tail. "WHERE'S GINBI?!?!?!"

"Aye! Ginbi?"

"His stupid sword...." Serena said.

One of the Marines approached the Lt. Commander and brought him his precious moon sword. Lucio unsheathed the blade and released it's beautiful silver glow. "I missed you, baby!!!"

"Aye! Lucio! I'd love to catch up with you, but we have some business to take care of." Rago's tone became a bit serious. "Don't *ever* engage a man like Long John Silver ever again."

"Oh, you mean that fat guy?"

"Aye! Yes! Leave him to the Marine High Command, he's far out of your league!"

"For now......" Lucio then rubbed his chin a bit before speaking up once again. "Oh yeah! I have a question! One of those guys in that fat guy's crew was able to hit me while I was intangible! How did that happen?!"

Rago raised a brow at this. He knew very well what it was. "Aye! I'll explain that to you some other time!" 

"Aye! Anyhow, I arranged for someone else to join your squad!" Rago pointed towards Kenneth. "Aye! This is Kenneth! He's your new squad member!"

Lucio, Serena, Anya and Marcus looked over towards the hulking man. Lucio narrowed his eyes at the large man as he approached him."Arm wrestle me!" Lucio exclaimed.

Both the Marines placed their hands on the railing of the ship and prepared to arm wrestle. Kenneth's hand was at least three times the size of Lucio's. The Lt. Commander gave the signal and the match started. Then the match was over. In less than half a second.

"Welcome to the *X*treme Marine Squadron!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

He was running with all his might behind the captain of the crew he as member of, his hunger just made him blind and aggressive just like a wild beast, his ususally golen eyes now were in blank as he was shouting things like "lynch him!" or "Come here you will be my food then!", he wasn?t reasoning and apparently it was fun for part of the crew that was still calm"Damn you! At least give me one of your arms and I will be satisfied!"he shouted as if Rex were stupid enough to make the deal.At some point he threw his reason completely through the window and caught up with the captain"AARGH!"he roared and jumped this time making rex and himself fall to the ground.

Some of his senses went back to him as soon as he caught the captain"Damn you! weren?t ya starving to death a second ago!?"the captain of the Green cloaks asked as he was being lifted from the ground by Ral"Time for dinner!"he said about to use his fire powers to burn Rex to a crisp though a very pleasant smell arrived to his nose what made him let go of the captain, it was"Foooood!!!!!"he shouted opening his eyes and suddenly started to run in the direction of the smell.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 6, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> He was running with all his might behind the captain of the crew he as member of, his hunger just made him blind and aggressive just like a wild beast, his ususally golen eyes now were in blank as he was shouting things like "lynch him!" or "Come here you will be my food then!", he wasn?t reasoning and apparently it was fun for part of the crew that was still calm"Damn you! At least give me one of your arms and I will be satisfied!"he shouted as if Rex were stupid enough to make the deal.At some point he threw his reason completely through the window and caught up with the captain"AARGH!"he roared and jumped this time making rex and himself fall to the ground.
> 
> Some of his senses went back to him as soon as he caught the captain"Damn you! weren?t ya starving to death a second ago!?"the captain of the Green cloaks asked as he was being lifted from the ground by Ral"Time for dinner!"he said about to use his fire powers to burn Rex to a crisp though a very pleasant smell arrived to his nose what made him let go of the captain, it was"Foooood!!!!!"he shouted opening his eyes and suddenly started to run in the direction of the smell.



The crew all rushed off to the smell of food, eventually reaching a small village. The houses were made of rock and wood. large tarps tossed over wooden pillars represented the markets. One large building rested near the center of town, the smell of food could be smelt coming from the chimney... 

"There it is!" Rex shouts, knocking Ral into a cart and rushing into the building. "You already ate!" Ral shouts, following behind Rex. "OI! BEHAVE YOURSELVES WE'RE GUESTS!!!" Alex follows the two into the building. "Do you think they'll have fish?" Kimchi holds a finger to his mouth and looks up at Kaido. "Course they will... Well... Actually i haven't seen any boats." He rubbed his chin. "Let's just get inside hmm?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The crew all rushed off to the smell of food, eventually reaching a small village. The houses were made of rock and wood. large tarps tossed over wooden pillars represented the markets. One large building rested near the center of town, the smell of food could be smelt coming from the chimney...
> 
> "There it is!" Rex shouts, knocking Ral into a cart and rushing into the building. "You already ate!" Ral shouts, following behind Rex. "OI! BEHAVE YOURSELVES WE'RE GUESTS!!!" Alex follows the two into the building. "Do you think they'll have fish?" Kimchi holds a finger to his mouth and looks up at Kaido. "Course they will... Well... Actually i haven't seen any boats." He rubbed his chin. "Let's just get inside hmm?"



?Can't they wait up at all?? Tommy slammed his palm into his face, ?We're just guests on this island, and they're being so rude by shouting like this.? Tommy sighed a little, and watched the exchange between Kaido and Kimichi, he walked up to the fishman and smiled down at him, ?I'm sure somewhere on this island they have fish, and if they don't then I'll catch one for you when we're leaving.? Tommy was a lazy man, but when it came to promises he made sure he kept them no matter what, even if he didn't feel like doing so at the end of the whole ordeal. Tommy then followed the rest of the crew inside the building, ?Don't just go barging into places without letting people know your coming, idiots! At least have some common courtesy!?


----------



## Noitora (Jun 6, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis Palace*

*Sandrei*​
The two Fishmen warriors stood facing each other as the moment for their final clash drew nearer and nearer. The King of Aquapolis, Enkai, stood in a stern stance with the massive golden Halberd of the Gods twirling above his head in a spiral like a tornado, moving too quickly for mere eyesight to follow. His expression was dark and unforgiving for being pushed so hard by a pirate. A simple pirate that crashed his Palace without even the intention of coming after the King himself but Humora. That is partly what angered him most alongside actually being wounded and forced to use a weapon like this. This bastard before him had no even come to defeat the King personally but chose him as a second choice as the sharks Captain took on the Captain of the Neo-Fishman Pirates. Phoenix D. Rose was a more frightening Captain that people gave her credit for, and those that served under her were just as monstrous. None the less he would crush this traitorous Fishman before him before cleaving the head off the Captain.

Sandrei ?Waver Surfer? on the other hand wore a hard and controlled expression. He did not show anger or fatigue, even if he felt them both considerably weighing upon his shoulders. The sharks training in Fishman Karate allowed him to keep a calm head in this moment of Crisis, not allowing the feeling of the situation overcome him like he did before. He knew full well this battle would be decided within the next attack, his reaction would need to be timed absolutely perfectly. The long yellow, now blood stained, makeshift cloak fluttered over his body with the slight movements of his feet an arms. He stood in his most common battle stance, his toes shuffling centre meter by centre meter at every passing moment. The huge whirlpool of the giant blade flared above and before him, threatening to come crashing down and cleave the warrior in two. It was a troubling sight. 

?The moment of truth, Pirate!? Enkai roared out. His mouth was bloody and his facial expression was as piercing as nails, eyes fumed with hatred that burnt through mens? souls. Sandrei remained completely silent and only returned the glare with his own pierce blue gaze. Speaking out would waste strength he did not have to waste; he had to remain totally vigilant for the next moment. Until he had won. He had to win, for the Phoenix Pirates. 
?No words? very well! Let us finally end this, Phoenix Pirate!? And with that the King shot forwards like a rampaging bull. The huge halberd continued to spin above his head in one hand in his advanced while the shark remained completely still, one hand raised in preparation Everything seemed to fall into slow motion as he watched each step taken by the fierce warrior before him. Each movement was excessively studied, how long it took, the distance, the range, the strength. It prepared for the quick reaction and final strike, which had to be timed perfectly against a man of Enkais? caliber. The moment finally came just as Enkai came into reach with the end of his golden halberd the swinging stopped with in one massive swing the huge blade curved downwards. The tip of the blade was inches from contact as he it came crashing down only to have the Fishman Karate expert to almost flash in a side step to his right, narrowly avoiding being crushed under the blade and weight. Just as he had planned Sandrei suddenly fired his body forward at the same time the King was retracting his blade to defend themselves. His arm curved at his side drew back as he roared out his attack.
*?Fishman Karate: Yama Assasi Kobushi!? *The sharks? fist steamed forwards and impacted straight into the Kings face, pushing his features back in on themselves from the pressure before sending him exploding backwards in a twirl, slamming on the ground over and over until colliding with the wall behind him. 

The Phoenix Pirate let out a deep breath after his final strike while he slipped back to full height. King Enkai had been completely knocked out cold by the strike and now sat slumped against the wall with the Golden Halberd of Aquapolis lying on the ground. The Shark lifted the huge weapon with a grunt due to his injuries and held it over his shoulder. Something like this could not be left in the hands of such a scheming bastard. Sandreis? attention soon moved over towards Rose to see the outcome of her tussle and the state of Humora?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 6, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Rumboar Island*​_Warlord of the Sea! Moby Bridges!?​_
Blue skies, the villain defeated, singing and dancing... All of this painted a perfect picture. Sadly,this picture was too good to last.

However, the picture was ruined by blood and tons of dead bodies laying around. The entire crew stopped doing whatever they were doing as this happened. All of the slaves that had been freed; dead. The crew watched in horror as the perpetrators behind this attack made themselves visible. At the same time, Shishi's song continued to play in the background. It didn't match this horrific scene, but the song echoed on, constrasting with everything that was currently happening. The look on Duke's face was one of pure aghast.

"What the hell!" Was the only thing the World Pirate captain could spit out. A rush of emotions where flowing through his mind right now... Anger, hatred, confusion, sadness. But he wanted to do the most was rip apart the person responsible. Duke spun around, his eyes searching for whoever was behind this. "Who did this! Who!" He roared, angrily. The captain had pulled out his sharp metallic whip and was already bringing it to life. He then sees the two pirates, Oda and Bipolar Polly. Duke's eyes narrow. These two must be the ones behind it...

"Die!" He shouted, charging forward and snapping his wrist, so that his metallic whip shoots forward, aiming for the neck of Polly. Normally this would've worked, but not today. A man appeared in front of the crazed woman and with one finger, he somehow knocks the blade away. The pressure of the finger, knocks Duke back and he looks to see who blocked his attack. 

A man with red-hair, just like his and Kaya's, stood there. His eyes, filled with disease and madness look down on Duke, like some kind of judge here to sentence him and the crew. He wore the clothes of a doctor, his mouth obscured by a surgeon's mask. The man finally speaks, "I am Moby... the new Shichibukai. You may not have heard of me yet. Your actions, Duke Kaiser, are beginning to trouble the World Government. I was informed of your activities on this island."

Fandral gulped as he took in this information, "W-warlord of the sea!" Volstagg was behind him, shaking and trying to hide, but the much bigger man could clearly be seen behind Fandral. Hogun too was in a state of a shock, the man had become paralyzed with fear. This was not his first time that he ran into a Warlord of the Sea before. One of those accursed pirates had massacred his entire crew, Mordekaiser, was the man's name. This man seemed even more dangerous though, as he seemed to be studying the crew. It also meant that one of the Shichibukai had fallen, whoever this man was... he was even more dangerous then Mordekaiser, the great hunter, had been. Looking at the rest of the crew, he realized that Duke was far too angry to realize that he was horribly outmatched here. A Warlord and two of his crewmates too. "Run!" He managed to get out. 

Moby paid no attention to the Warriors Three. They were like insects to him. His focus was on the crew. "I am no psychic or prophet or any nonsense like that... But as a man of psychology I would guess that you and your crew have no intention of going with me quietly... still, I feel compelled to go through the motions anyway. Get on the ship, Duke Kaiser. Tell your crew to do the same. Now."

It was dead silence as Moby said this, the blood of slaves still in the air and on nearly every inch of the shore. Duke wasn't one for listening, but he merely stood there, hearing every one of Moby's slow and carefully spoken words. He wanted to now why this guy had thought they he could just slaughter people... _his_ people. Those were his future subjects and the king of the world let out a low growl once Moby was finished with his proclamation, "Before I do what I do next... I want you to tell me why you felt it necessary to kill all of those... people." Duke muttered. Moby merely looked at him and cranked his neck to the side, "Ah, you place value on their lives.... I do not." He stated simply. 

Duke's eye widened, the veins around it seemingly about to burst. *"YOU BASTARD!!!" *He roared angrily, this caused the ground to shake and burst open as a giant rock monster came out of it, "Animate: Rock Golem!" The huge golem towered over Moby and his crew. The mad man didn't step back though. He merely looked up with a bored expression on his face. Duke gritted his teeth and then pointed down. The giant golem brought it's fist down on Moby and his two crewmates, crushing them or so it seemed. The crew had their weapons out though, ready to battle if he had survived. Meanwhile, Duke had hopped on top of the rock golem's head.

"WE'RE THE WORLD PIRATES! AND WE DON'T BACK DOWN, ESPECIALLY NOT TO PUNKS LIKE YOU!"​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Black Lotus Crew-
> 
> The ship had set sail, everyone still recovering from the events on that marine island. "I suppose i should tell you the truth Candy Man." Nicholas let's out a sigh and rubs his head, the ship resting gently out at sea... "You see, We're on a mission. But it would probably be best if you learned of that mission later. For now, if you wish to stay on the ship when we conduct our business, that will be fine." Nicholas smiled at the chef. "Till that time though, Please... would you mind preparing a meal? I'm sure we could all use one."



Jimmy spun his cane around a few times in his hands and rubbed the back of his neck, "A mission eh?" these guys seemed like a nice bunch, even though they did almost get him killed in a giant explosion.

"Well, I guess I could stick around for a while..." he says hesitantly. His mood does a complete 180 however when the Co-Captain asked him to prepare some food, "Oh don't you worry pal, I'll whip something up right away!" and with that he went spinning into the kitchen.

The sounds of chopping, peeling, boiling water, and a few spills...Could be heard through out the ship. The crew peer down the hall towards the door of the kitchen, *"Get back here you little!"* a chicken rushes out of the door but a hand grabs it by the beck and pulls it back in.

There is a long silence before he pokes his head out, "Get to the table!" the group slowly sit down at the long table in the ship's dining hall.

Jimmy strolls through, and removes his top hat as he reaches the end of the table, "So...Where's this food?" a disgruntled Jin asks.

Wonka places his fingers in his mouth and whistles, suddenly a line up of various colored gummy bears walk in, each holding a platter. They place them down at the center of the table before removing the lids, revealing the various deliquesces, "Peas, Mint & Parmesan Crostini,"  another top rises, "Chicken With Olive Tapenade," and then a third, "Lamb Kebabs. Man was that lamb a pain..."

He then turns to Jin, "And for you Jinny, a little something special..." another gummy bear arrives and places a trey before him, removing the lid and revealing a bowl of rice, "I know how you martial artists like to keep your stomachs trained!"

Jin rolls his eyes, "Lets just eat," the crew all dig in while Wonka sits back and watches. There is a pause before they all spot out their food, *"What the hell!"*

"Eh? What's the matter?" they all turn towards him, *"Too sweet..."*

"Why would you ever put sugar on rice!"

Jimmy sighs, "You people have no taste...Fiiiiiine," with a flick of the wrist all of the sugar rises from the meal and into his palm.

"Oh we still need to fill the other guy..." he says, referring to Takeshi. He then turns to the gummy bears, "Go feed yourself to the half dead guy down the hall." The chewy snacks sigh before heading off down the hallway.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 7, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island*

*Brolly Brandford*​
The sound of something powerful echoed from outside the kitchen. The World Pirate chef blinked a few times at the noise as he flipped a few burgers he somehow got his hands on before turning his head towards the exit. That noise was dreadful and ear piercing, whatever was coming surely was unpleasant. Not like his cakes and pies he had worked so hard on, it would be saddening if they were ruined because of something mean had some along. Though he could always make more should he need to. He was reliable that way. In any case the noise was too loud to ignore and with a flick up of a cake in his grasp Brolly glided towards the door and out upon the deck. This was the first part of the biggest mistake of his life to date.










​
 Once upon the deck his eyes were instantly stolen by the sight upon the island. The bodies of the slaves they had rescued flew through the air with sprays of blood exploding from their forms. Man, woman and child all thrown about like rag dolls as the life was sliced from them in an instant. Brolly watched the monstrous sight before him as the cake slipped from his hand and splattered on the ground. He did not even care that food was wasted. Even when the man who appeared as if he could slaughter them all with his finger strode out and began to address Duke and the rest his attention remained on one thing. Duke was quickly fired up and prepared himself for combat, as did the rest of the crew assumingly. Brolly eyes still remained on one thing. A single figure lying limp and lifeless in the rubble of Rumboar Island. The young girl whom he had saved and who had attempted to save him when the factory collapsed on top of them. The girl, who had thanked him, hugged him and promised never to forget him. That slave girl he had given cake too. She lay there bloodied and without breath with her eyes forever gazing up into the heavens. Silent tears trickled down the chefs? face as he became overwhelmed by emotion for perhaps the first time he could remember. Usually being so spaced out and relaxed he never took much care to anything. Yet now his mind raced like a machine. Slowly that gaze finally pulled itself from the fallen slave girl and focused upon another female. A dark haired pale woman with shimmering fingernails and blood running down her features. Another kind of monster. The aura of Brolly darkened considerably as his gloved hand wrapped around the hilt of his giant fork. 

Bipolar Polly stood near Moby, though not too close as the man was not one to crowd. Her eyes lingered over the crew as the man she followed made the offer for the World Pirates surrender. Of course being the hot heads they were they did not take it. However after Duke had brought for his rock golem but before he had a chance to act a tingle slid up the back of the strange girls neck before she suddenly shot back rather calmly just as something smashed into the ground where she stood. There interruption was only briefly noted by the crew as danger seemed to be all about them, even Moby gazed a slight unimpressed glance. Bipolar Polly stared to see what had come straight at her, and as the dust cleared the chef stood with his large giant fork over his shoulder and his other hand clenched in front of hid body, his back slightly hunched.
*?HAHA! The hell!? Someone tried to jump me!?? *She said in a wavy voice. Brolly slammed his foot into the ground, his usual innocent and peaceful nature replaced by a beast.
?All people we? protect? you kill... you killed slave girl who hug me and take cake?? After a few moments of silence between the two the bipolar girl spoke.
*?So what?? *Just after that Brolly threw back his arms and arched his back, his cry piercing the islands soul.
?OOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!? Jelly began to grow around him as he prepared his Frog Mimic technique. The slaughterer of innocents was completely un-phased, simply watching with a hint of a smirk in the corner of her lips.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 7, 2011)

*Unexpected Visit pt. 2, Rumboar Ruins....*

Moby and his two minions watched as the stone monstrosity mounted up before them, its creator sitting at the top. 

"The works of My hands never cease to amaze me". Oda Smiled. 
"So cute when he gets riled up!" Polly laughed. 
"Typical." Moby sighed.

With a simple point of his finger, the livid Duke brought the full weight of the Stone Golem down on Oda and Moby... Polly, however, had to deal with another one of the rookies. 

Her Haki kicked in and she saw the fat white thing coming a mile. 

“All people we… protect… you kill... you killed slave girl who hug me and take cake…” After a few moments of silence between the two the bipolar girl spoke.
“So what?” Just after that Brolly threw back his arms and arched his back, his cry piercing the islands soul.
“OOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!” 

The cry could almost match the siren of their reconnaissance ship!

Polly watched this strange creature surround itself with... 

"Jelly?!?!" 

With a flick of her wrist the integrity of her claws sliced clean through the jelly, clean through the white things blubber and with delight she found out this ugly thing had blood.... 

*BROLLY!!!* His crewmates cried as the creature's wounds practically exploded, deep and red. Brolly stood there, a fountain of his blood spurting from the cuts.

"Is that it?... Can't your blood fly any higher?" Polly asked in a decisively sultry voice. She clawed him again and he spurted anew. Her voice went back into "screamer" mode. "That's it! Fly! Lets see if we can make a FRIGGIN' GEYSER WITH YOUR BLOOD!!!"

And she clawed him again... and again... and again...

*Meanwhile...*

Beneath the Golem's fist a dust storm developed and it was hard to see the fate of the other two villains. 

"WE'RE THE WORLD PIRATES! AND WE DON'T BACK DOWN, ESPECIALLY NOT TO PUNKS LIKE YOU!"​
The determined Duke lost a hefty amount of his enthusiasm when the dust settled. Moby was no where to be seen, but that wasn't what made the rookie captain begin to sweat ever so slightly. 

Oda sat cross-legged as he was before, smiling as we was before. In his out-stretched left hand he held up the entire fist of the Stone Golem. The shadow of the fist completely enveloped Oda. 

"O, my foolish child." Honest tears began to flow even as he held that vacant smile. "If only you would have asked me to have mercy on you..."

*ODA'S TOUCH...* 

And with his right arm, Oda lightly thrust a haki-imbued finger into the Stone Golem's fist. The Stone Golem disintegrated nearly instantly. Duke was sent falling to the ground. He landed on his feet, of course, and grit his teeth. 

"Damn!"

Durning that entire ordeal Polly was still clawing at the now minced Brolly, the integrity of her clashes casting up rubble and cutting down trees in th distance. 

Brolly stood during this whole time but was obviously unconscious. After a while he began to stumble.

"WHO SAID YOU CAN FALL!??! YOU DON'T GET TO FALL!!!"

Polly stopped for a moment only to catch the body and set it up right. Then, the process continued. It was only a matter of seconds before organs became exposed. 

"BLEED BLEED BLEED BLLLLEEEEEEEDDD!!!

"ODA. POLLY." A voice called from behind a shocked Duke. They both stopped in their tracks.... though Polly looked far more anxious. "What did I tell you two? We need them all alive. Both of you are to wait in the ship. Do not interfere anymore."

Oda seemed to just instantly "be" in the ship. No one even saw his body flicker. 

With Polly's dismissal, Brolly finally had his chance to fall down. Polly in a rage ran over to the fallen creature, got on top of his body, and put both of her hands against his fat cheeks. She raised his head to her so they were face-to-face. 

You listen to me you fat grub!! WAKE UP AND LISTEN! LISTEN TO ME, DON'T YOU DARE IGNORE ME!!!" She shouted at a clearly knocked out Brolly as though she didn't understand the concept. "THIS ISN'T OVER! THIS ISN'T OVER BY A COUNTRY MILE!! WHEN THE DOC PUTS YOU ALL IN THAT SHIP YOU. ARE. MINE! YOU'LL WISH HE HAD LET ME KILL YOU!"

Polly slammed the creature's head down and quickly made her way back into the boat. 

"Now, we should probably get down to business. Agreed?"

Furious, Duke didn't answer with words but with bullets. He unloaded on Moby. 

The good doctor began to advance not slowly but definitely not quickly, dodging bullets with movements beyond what the human eye can pick up... while letting others hit him. "What is this? Why aren't you in pain!"

One tore through the shoulder. the other the abdomen. The clip emptied, Duke frantically tried to use his devil fruit once more but Moby already reached him. He lifted the captain up by his throat. 

"I ate the Numb Numb fruit. I never feel anything, no matter how painful." Still choking him, he looked at his wounds. "Had I not dodged, these would have been kill shots. You aren't without a bit of skill. However..."

*NuvoPain!* 

Quicker then Duke could respond, Moby took his other hand and shot a white goo in the form of a ghastly ghost directly into his chest. The substance hit with force, but nothing Duke couldn't handle. Moby voluntarily let Duke hit the floor... and Duke screamed as loud as he could from that very same fall. 

"What you are feeling now is your pain receptors reacting to my numbing solution..." As he spoke, Moby's body began to drip black. Duke remain writhing on the floor in pure agony. "You are now hyper-sensitive to pain. The smallest bump will feel like a gunshot. Still want to resist, I presume?"

Moby was now dripping with the black substance that came from his every pore and orifice. Slowly the dark fluid piled up in clumps above his head, like living tendrils of shadow that dripped and stained the surrounding with liquid night. 

"Let's do a little experiment, Duke...."

The black liquid is now completely covering his body and growing out of his back like a black spirit. The creature of numbing juice had a face like a skull and tentacles like The Kraken itself.

Some of the liquid dripped on the tail of a squirrel. The squirrel immediately went immobile, but its eyes were still open. 

That same black liquid was reaching out to all of the World Pirates. One slosh would render a grown man immobile, head to toe. 

Duke recovered from the pain but was now covered in sweat from the mental exertion. 

He beheld the black monster, as huge as a giant. 

"...I am going to drink your spirit to the dregs and see what is left when you realize you never had a chance. Is that okay?"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Aquapolis/With Ursla​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Funkfreed said:


> Griso smiled as Ursla insulted him. He didn't hear any of it. Instead he was caught up in her beauty, which was comparable to the Mermaid Princess in his eyes. "Oi, Griso. She's asking you a question." Lubs spoke up, tapping Griso's shoulder.
> 
> The other members of the crew remained mostly silent, most of them somewhat afraid of Ursla. Griso shook his head and got down on his knees. "Please, let us help you! I want to make ammends for my foolishness earlier. It is indeed my fault you're in this mess. I humbly ask to assist your crew in escaping from here in any way I can."
> 
> ...



*"Grand Line" Aquapolis - Palace Grounds

Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede*​
He had been in a fight, there was no denying it. Tyrobu was a monster, Shingo gave the killer whale fishman that. But right now the beat up Shingo was going towards the palace where the rest of his crew was, leaving the knocked out fishman behind. Slowly but surely Shingo had reached the palace of Aquapolis, his body covered in bruises and cuts, his shoes scratched everywhere and his new pants also didn't take the fight too well. He also forgot his shirt and hat somewhere, so he was again running around the place topless.

He picked up the sound of Ursla yelling so instead of using the main entrance, he went through a hole in a wall. It looked like a reunion, with Ten and Ursla being joined by the Orange Alliance in the grounds of the palace as he too joined them. "Yo." He raised one of his hands in gesture, but he still had the orange boxing gloves on, it seemed though like Ursla wasn't really in the mood for whatever reason, maybe it was because she too looked like she had been in a fight.

So Shingo despite looking like he had just gotten out of a war asked in typical One Piece fashion. "Are you alright?" Of course he was oblivious to the fact that he too looked rather beat up, and was probably in need to medical assistance, but he came here to get Sandrei, and from what Tyrobu let out, Shingo got the picture. Though for this one moment he focused on the injured Ten and Ursla. He pointed at the Orange Alliance and bluntly asked. "You wanna beat on them a little if you're pissed of? I'll help." He couldn't have his crew members being in a bad mood, it was bad karma.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

It didnt take long for Art to begin painting the scene as soon as the enemy was in sight.
The twisted girl was a joy to paint, as her personality was art at it's finest. The bloody cloud was a beautiful sight to look at, and a joy to pain.

As the guy called Moby attacked Art's new captain, Art quickly changed to a clear canvas, and started painting the now black and tentacled Moby. One of the tentacles begun darting towards him, so he took out his dry brush and tried to avert its course. Nothing. The control was non-existant, and the tentacle hit straight on, splashing onto his body.

He suddenly fell to the ground. The impact to the ground was rought, but he was not able to move at all. Being incapable to move paint the scene on front of him was painful to Art.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kaya*

Of course the singing and dancing had been too good to last. Nothing good ever lasted, at least in her experience, and this would be no different.

Blood. Death. Kaya couldn't react to it any more than that. Power surged through the air, raw power, like an almost physical force that threatened to knock Kaya off her feet. She grabbed a sword from where it had been thrown during the attack, mind still reeling.

The woman responsible for the massacre had landed, and was arguing with someone who seemed to think himself Oda. Kaya's hand instinctively tightened on the hilt of her sword. _Blasphemy._ She barely paid attention as Moby introduced himself as the newest Shichibukai - until he threatened to take Duke. 

Nobody touched Duke without getting through her first. She launched herself into the air and flew high, high, high into the cloudless blue of the sky. She went higher than she had ever gone before, until she was shivering and ice was actually beginning to form on the tips of her wings. She glanced down, and with her enhanced vision spotted Moby fighting Duke with an odd white goop. "Fall," she said, tucking her wings in and diving towards the beach, "from, she held her sword out, ready to decapitate Moby with a single blow, "grace!" She roared, swinging her sword towards Moby with all the strength her arms could muster.

Moby, intent on "experimenting" on Duke, barely noticed her. Instead he held up a hand almost lazily. "NuvoPain."

White good hit Kaya in the chest, but she didn't stop coming. Her momentum was already built up, she was going to do it, she was going to hit him...

Still holding Duke, Moby sidestepped. 

Kaya crashed into the beach, throwing up a cloud of sand. The pain was like nothing she'd ever felt before - it was unnaturally intense, consuming every corner of her mind in a tidal wave of agony. She tried to scream but her mouth wouldn't respond, and instead she slumped as the pain knocked her unconscious.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Rumboar Island

World Pirates - Shishi*​
Oh now it was a party, Shishi dancing and goofing around with the Warrior Trio and Kaya, with Duke laughing as the three men got chased around by the red haired navigator. Meanwhile Brolly was inside the ship making food, while Rush went of to take care of some of his wounds. He was a martial artist so he couldn't help but worry about the state of his body, Art was also around painting but didn't quite join in with the goofing around, probably because he was new.

But it all came to a crashing end as a loud siren matched Shishi's music and before anyone _could_ react a weird looking girl had attacked parts of the islands, injuring and killing many of the slaves that the World Pirates had freed. The android focused on the two figures emerging from the weird looking boat and in his head recognized them immediatelly. After all he had a built in scope that also registered wanted men/women. The music didn't stop as soon thereafter another figure joined them, "_Mind Menace_" Moby Bridge, Captain of The Head Shrinker Pirates. Bounty: 121 million Belli. Shishi updated his database via tapping in to the Marine calls and the newspaper. But he wasn't aware that this man had taken the place of Mordekaiser, and was now a Shichibukai.

So when the World Pirates were enlightened about this little fact, Shishi updated his database instantly, shutting the music he made of in the process. Standing close to Duke with Kaya and the Warrior Three behind him the android observed as Duke attacked the man using one of his nasty stone golems, meanwhile Brolly joined in on the attack, taking on Polly. It looked like they were gonna take on another tough crew and Shishi got ready to attack, but it wasn't just that. It wasn't just that they bit of more then they could chew. It was that they were a shark that bit a whale in the ass, and the whale punched back. The situation quickly escalated with Brolly getting beaten and Duke getting caught in some sort of devil fruit produced fluid and getting tossed to the ground. "Luckily" for them the Shichibukai called both of his subordinates of and sent them back to their weird looking ship. Shishi didn't miss it though, the pirate fancying himself as Oda was ready to take Shishi on as the android was about to attack Polly from behind and defend Brolly.

But now the entire crew, minus Rush were faced with Moby. They had recently been in a fight against practically the entire city of Rumboar, something that the humans of the crew still didn't recover from, and neither did Shishi. He wasn't operating at 100%, but that wasn't gonna play a role in his next move, he had a arm installed and right after Moby attacked them with something, Shishi's processor recognized that the android wouldn't be able to avoid it. So he took the attack head on, and after running an instant analysis all systems seemed to be operating fine. The rest of the crew would however feel the effects of Moby's attack, who probably was very proud of himself. But what he could see is his "natural" enemy close the distance between them and launch a punch so strong that it would tear an entire boulder in half. "Strong Right!"

The assassin android didn't hold back one bit. _"Humanoid-Cyborg Combat"_ was a style develop specifically for Shishi, that focused on landing precision strikes that would do the most damage possible, that was the bottom line of his style. Usually there was "little" flashiness about it, unless he actually went at a 100% to take a target out. Quick and brutal, but was he gonna be strong enough for the man in front of him?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Aquapolis...*
Rose slowly crawled back to her feet. It took her a few moments to shake the cobwebs from her head. She slowly flexed her gloved left hand. The movement felt incredibly painful and the hand sore to the touch, likely broken. It was times like this she wished she was made of rubber instead of regular old flesh and bone.  

"How'd that fish guy get so strong?" she wondered aloud. After he took that sugar pill he suddenly became super buff and began knocking her around like she was some weakling. Rose didn't ruminate on this too long however, as Humora suddenly appeared over her head in a blitz of speed. The muscle pumped fishman cocked his right arm back and thrust his palm. 

*"Hundred Brick Fist!"* 

Rose barrel rolled out of the way as a concussive shockwave blasted through the floor, ripping it asunder. She inhaled deeply as she came to halt and spit out a giant bubble. *"Bubble Cannon!"* Humora stood his ground and caught the bubble with his palms. The force of the bubble sent him sliding backwards several feet, but he quickly forced himself to a halt. *"THIS IS NOTHING TO ME!"* Rose's eyes went wide as he tore the bubble apart. Humora didn't even flinch as the orb exploded in his face. He smirked at Rose through the wafting smoke. "These pills grant me more power then any fishman has ever wielded. Just one makes you nothing but a mere plaything to me. A handful of them will give me the power to fight evenly with a Vice Admiral!"  he boasted. 

Rose stared at Humora's bulging neck veins and the white color of his pupils. He didn't really look that well off to her. Whatever those pills were maybe it was messing him up on the inside as well. She stuck her tongue out at him. "Cheater. If I had an ice cream sundae right now I'd be kicking your ass too!" 

Humora charged, running flat out. Rose formed two super dense bubbles around her hands and met his charge, but he was moving almost too fast for her to react to. The fishman blitzed within close range and threw a spinning kick towards her head. *"Bone Breaker!"* Rose barely blocked the kick with her bubble wrapped fists. The bubbles managed to hold defelct the impact but popped. "My mom kicks harder then that!" Rose exclaimed defiantly. She countered with her own whirling kick, forming a bubble under the sole of her right foot and sending it flying at Humora like a soccer ball. *"Bubble Bounce!"* 

Humora easily dodged the bubble and thrust his right palm at her, just like before, but even more violently. *"Thousand Brick Fist!" * Rose had no time to dodge the immense shockwave. "Uh oh!" At the last second she threw up a large bubble around her body. The shockwave sent Rose flying away within the orb, straight into a nearby support column. The bubble took the impact, jostling Rose around violently within. "I wouldn't mind doing that again actually!" Rose said from with the bubble, but then her smile quickly disappeared as the giant support column came crashing over her head. 

Humora landed atop the mound of shattered concrete and debris. He smirked as he saw Sandrei appear, though a little surprised to see him bearing the weapon of King Enkai, which could only mean one thing. The surprise on Sandrei's face was even more palpable however. "Oh come now Sandrei. Don't tell me you actually expected her to beat me? ME?" Humora pointed at Rose's gloved hand sticking out of the rubble. He grabbed her hand and lifted her upwards through the debris. Rose appeared unconscious and hung limply in the air. "BAH! Worthless just like all humans!" Humora could see the anger on Sandrei's face as he bared his sharks teeth at him. Humora dropped Rose back onto the rubble. He reached into his jacket pocket, producing a handful of more pills.

"Do you want to kill me Sandrei? I can see that old anger in your eyes," Humora sneered. "Well even with that weapon of yours you still don't have a ghost of a chance. With this power I will rage across the seas. Join me Sandrei, become my nakama again. Together we'll make the oceans run red with the blood of the humans. It'll be just like old times, but this time no one will be able to stop us!" 

Suddenly Rose stood up, her legs trembling. "Sandrei's already got a captain...and a family," she muttered. Humora turned about with a shocked face as Rose revealed a tiny golf ball sized bubble in the palm of her right hand. She slamming the tiny bubble into his stomach. *"BUBBLE SHOCK!"* Blood flew out of Humora's mouth as the bubble drilled into him It felt like multiple explosions going off within his very body. *POP!* The resulting shockwave sent hurricane force pressure waves spiraling all about the palace. Both Rose and Humora went flying backwards. 

Rose was too tired to make another bubble and braced for the inevitable impact. She felt strong hands grab her. Rose looked up and smiled as she saw Sandrei's face. Meanwhile Humora lay in a crumpled heap, totally still. The effects of the pill seemed to have worn off. Rose sighed. "Can we get some ice cream now?" she asked.

_Elsewhere..._
Hawkins spotted Shingo, Ten, and Ursla. He limped towards them, his hair sticking out like the bride of Frankenstein, and the left side of his face slightly blackened. Hawkins coughed up smoke and nodded at them, taking a moment to wipe clean his smeared glasses. 

"Don't ask..."  he muttered.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2011)

_Ohara_

Rek found it incredibly amusing when he entered the meeting room after being lead by some of Wick's men all over the great library in a blindfold. He could perfectly recall where he had been in the past few hours, and it would be child's play to trace his steps back to this place if he wanted to. 

He was standing in front of a nondescript room right under the Great Library. Professor Thorn was there with Clemens, as were several other men and women. Rek was surprised to see these people as part of a secret cabal.

There was Professor "Cannon Head" Solidad, famous for his revolutionary smithing techniques that made the mass production of small, portable cannons that didn't sacrifice firepower possible. Standing behind him was Dr. Carmichael, a genius doctor rivalled only by the Drum Kingdom's chief of medicine. Coltraine Evert, the man who brought back samples of the mythical lava flowers of the South Blue. R.E. Brittle, renowned philosopher. And many more skilled and talented men and women of Ohara, all of whom were united by a desire for knowledge and truth. 

Mistah Wick knelt down in the middle of the room, aided by his assistants. He placed both his and Thorn's keys in a slot hidden under a floor tile, and twisted both keys. A part of the floor opened up, revealing a stairwell that lead even deeper below the library. Everyone went down the stairwell, starting with Wick, then Thorn, then everyone else.

What awaited Rek at the bottom nearly moved him to tears. Everyone else in the room looked at it with faces of awe and accomplishment. The memory of this event was etched into Rek's mind, more so than most.

It was the Poneglyph. It was real, and it was beautiful. How knowing something so great is an unforgivable sin was beyond him. But the beauty of it was, that no one knew it was here. Though the world may fear the knowledge it contained, down here they were safe to study its secrets.

Years later Rek would recall who wrong they were.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> [Dsurion]
> “Aye Cap’in” Dsurion replies pulling Frenzy’s orb from his side pouch. Twisting the device he wakes the small creature up. Tossing it in the air Frenzy lands  in the tall trees and begins to climb. It chattered mindlessly cutting fruit from the branches while Dsurion pulled the Sword of Plundarr free of its holding place. Pushing on one side only a single blade forms out of the handle. With a swift swing the Mechanic goes to work clearing out a medium side opening in the shrubbery while Zero hunted.   “How’s it going up thar Mate?” Dsurion asks Frenzy. The little guy pops his head free of the leaves. Looking at Dsurion with an annoyed look it just laughs a bit before pulling its head from site again.  “What I thought.” Dsurion mildly remarked as more fruit fell.  “Hey, get me some sturdy branches.” Dsurion shouts while clearing the rest of the shrubs free.
> 
> “τι θέλεις με παράρτημα , και γιατί εμένα?” Frenzy quickly replies dropping from the heights.   “Don’t back talk me Mate, I’ll take ya apart and turn ya into a toaster oven.” Dsurion replies not even taking a glance at Frenzy who simply shoots him a bird before vanishing into the tree line as well.
> ...



When the animals where skinned and gutted, he gave them to One. *"Cook these. Fry the mushrooms on low heat and chop the fruit." *Zero said, giving him the fruit, mushroom and animals. He might be a sick bastard, but he knew how to take care of his body. Most pirates would eat meat and drink rum all day long, but Zero was different. He was smart. Dangerously smart. 

The silver he cought a glimt of was still on his mind, and after a while, he spoke. *"We might not be alone."* he said simply. 
*
"Wow, you cought a tiny glimt of me, and you deducted that it had to be another person?"*

The voice came from under them, making both Zero and One jump up and go into defencive positions.

*"You are more impressive then I first thought." * the voice said.

*"Who are you?"* Zero asked, holding his hand down towards the sand.

*"See? That's what I mean,"* The sand suddenly started rising, and it slowly morphed into a tall, white haired man in a tight armour of sorts. *"Most people would ask where I was, yet you asked me who I was. Highly impressive."*

*"I am going to ask you one more time. Who are you?"* Zero asked again, with no sign of lowering his guard. 

*"I am Mushu Ush. Crewmemeber of the Dragon Collaboration. And your ultimate end."* Mushu stood there, not even trying to take a defensive stance. He was either very stupid, or very powerful, Zero thought. And judging by the fact that he was able to appear right under them without being noticed, meant it probably was the latter.

Muchu took out a bunch of papers, most likely bounties.
*
Zero
800.000 beli
Possible devil fruit user*

*"800.000 beli...too weak."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"North Blue" Hot Springs Island
> 
> Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
> This was an interesting island. Not really big, but in this case it just added to its charm. A small island with natural hot spring that has a Spa and no Marines seemed just like the place the Bro Pirates were looking for. To enjoy a day of and heal up after the brutal fights they had been through back at Hethsville Island.
> ...



Tengu remained laying face down on the massage table, but he lifted his head up as a courtesy, revealing his blindfolded face. It was kind of a pointless gesture when you couldn't see someone with your eyes, but Tengu found it easier to interact with people when he faced them at eye level. Tengu tried to sound surprised, even though he wasn't. "Pierre? Oh wow long time no see." 

He had sensed Pierre's presence well before the gunslinger even popped his head through the curtains. Beyond just Pierre's voice (both voices), the faint scent of gunpowder was always with the man. He really didn't know where to start as to how he came to be in this sea. "It's a pretty long story that I'd rather not bore you with, kidnapping, a beautiful woman, and almost dying in the calm belt..." 

"You two are old friends huh?" the masseuse asked, as she began to work on the back of Tengu's calf muscles. Tengu nodded. "I guess you could say that." 

"So what's story? Are you still with Feroy?" Tengu asked Pierre. He didn't sense Feroy in the place, so he was curious.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 7, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis Palace

Sandrei*​
As Humora tried to win Sandrei back over after seemingly defeating the Phoenix Captain the shark Fishman could only grit his teeth in anger. He remained silent, glaring darkly towards his former Captain. The man who had taken all those close to him away and now was doing the same again with a smile on his face. Sandrei was already severely weakened by the King that lay slumped across the Palace Hall; there was no way he could take on Humora now and win, even more so if he had those treacherous pills. Even though it looked hopeless for Rose he had a confidence in her strength. His gaze flickered over the young Captain for a moment as she stirred and within moments performed an attack that completely destroyed the Neo-Fishman Pirate Captain. The two separated in the explosion of the bubble with a weakened Rose flying through the air. Humora was completely forgotten in that instant.

Rose felt herself come to a halt as a pair of large blue hands grasped her mid air. A long yellow make shift cloak flowing in a wave across her as the large Fishman dashed to save her. Seeing the innocent Captains smile beam up at him he could not help but smirk in return. 
"Can we get some ice cream now?" She asked while Sandrei held onto her. The shark chuckled under his breath and offered a small nod. They were both in exceptional pain, well he was for sure, but seeing her fight so well, seeing her push forward with so much determination. It gave him strength. Carefully he set down the Captain onto her feet and knelt down before her to give their height a bit more balance.
*“Rose.”* He began, his eyes flashing to the floor as he thought up the words. *“I’m sorry.”* This was guilt.
*“… It was my own selfishness that got us into this mess, ‘cause I was after some closure I tried to put behind me in the Gaol. I put everyone in danger… even when I tried to get rid of you; you still came to help me. From here on, Rose, you’ll always be able to rely on me; I’ll follow you all the way to One Piece.*” With that he playfully patted her head with his hand.
*“Lets get some ice cream… after one little thing.”* His eyes drifted to the beaten body of Humora.

Leaving Rose for a brief moment he made his way over to his former Captain, eying down at him with a look of pity. The Fishman lay there completely out cold in an unnatural heap. Slowly Sandrei lowered to his side and pulled out a small bag of pills that peeked out of his pocket. He eyed in for a moment in silence. These things were deadly; they made you stronger by forfeiting your lifespan. To think this fool would use them here h was truly lost. The Phoenix Pirate pocketed the pills and turned to Rose, the due heading out of the Palace to find the rest of the crew with the battlefield in their wake. The World Government official and the marines guarding him had been cowering in the corner the entire time now stared at the scene wide eyed and speechless.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Sounds very exiting Kent." Naomi said, smiling at the now entusiastic man in front of her. She was writing down any detail of the younger man's explanation of what the Red Kingdom was. "A bit brutal to force this onto every island in your way, but I see your reasoning. Many islands, united under one kingdom. The closest thing we have to that now is the world government." she said world government with a tone of resentment. Everything else she had spoken up until that point was with a tone of interest, but there was someting about the world government that made even this loving and understanding woman to frown.
> 
> "But let's face it, they never had our well being in mind to begin with.." she was staring into the air, but then she sighed. "I support your agenda on one condition." she said, looking back at Kent. "You bring Orland here along with you, but you will not make him fight for you untill he is 18." she paused, then said: "And if you manage to pursuade this island to join you without fighting them, I just might join your kingdom as well." She said, before letting him gain control of the rest of his body. "Remember, no fighting them unless they take arms on you first."



"Oh you're High Lord strength easily," Kent said, following behind Naomi as she lead him wherever she was going to lead him. "I've never seen someone as strong as you...well maybe old Master Goro, but he's ya'know old and not really in his prime anymore. He lost an arm in a fight with Yonkou Jax you know. He coulda been a real contender but after he lost his arm he lost interest in power so he retired and became a monk." He kept chattering on about this and that, all the while watching Naomi and Orland closely.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 7, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> "Oh you're High Lord strength easily," Kent said, following behind Naomi as she lead him wherever she was going to lead him. "I've never seen someone as strong as you...well maybe old Master Goro, but he's ya'know old and not really in his prime anymore. He lost an arm in a fight with Yonkou Jax you know. He coulda been a real contender but after he lost his arm he lost interest in power so he retired and became a monk." He kept chattering on about this and that, all the while watching Naomi and Orland closely.




"Oh you're High Lord strength easily," Kent said, following right behind Naomi.

"Why thank you." she anwered, smiling at him. They walked a while and arrived at Naomi's house. "This is my house."

The house was rather small, but it had a great amount of details on it. The door was decorated with an array of flowers, the roof was ornated with giant pearls, diamonds and amber. Above the door, a sign was hanging, with the words:
_With eyes focused I can see,_
_ The beauty standing in front of me.

_The garden was filled with a mixture of small animals, trees and beautiful flowers.

"It's not much, but I love it."

Then she took Kent to see the rest of the town. 
The small temple on a hight, just beond the Invisible Forest was first. Then she showed him the cliffs off forgotten love, and ending by the city town square.

Orland, now a bit less annoyed, finally spoke. "So..uhm, Kent..will you and your crew help me train?" he asked reluctantly, scratching the back of his neck.​


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 7, 2011)

_Rumboar Island, Aboard The Avenging Norseman_

The rodent martial artist sat in the infirmary alone, steadily wrapping his left arm in bandages. He could hear echoes of music and laughter coming from outside, "Of course...We'll be stuck here for days until those idiots finish partying."

He bites down on the bandage and rips it off from the roll with his teeth. Though the lightheartedness of the crew was completely in contrast with his serious state of mind, the rabbit did enjoy their company, not that he would ever admit it. 

He looked at his legs through his tattered blue pants, they had endured quite the beating, his entire body had in fact. From the battle with the love crazed martial artist Terra, where he was forced to kick an entire building at her to finish the girl off, to the battle with Viktor, the MontroCity himself. Rush had little to do with taking down the giant, though he was essential in protecting the crew, using his legs in a pushing battle with the monster's foot.

"Yeah, it sure has been a rough day...Maybe I'll get some training in before bed though..." he says, rubbing his chin and thinking about some potential work outs. Suddenly the sound of laughter ceased, and a powerful aura shot through Rush like a bullet.

The First Mate slowly got to his feet and dashed through the hall and onto the deck, his eyes widened in awe as he looked at the scene. Blood and the bodies of the slaves that the crew had saved filled the ground. After a closer look he spotted his crew mates one by one. Kaya was riving in pain on the ground, Brolly was a bloody mess in the distance, the newest member, Art, was also severely hurt, and the most shocking of all was Duke, lying before a strange new man, clearly in great pain. He then spotted Shishi, angrily charging forward at the obvious attacker. 

Rush clenched his fists, ignoring the pain coursing through his entire body, he wanted one thing, to beat the attacker to a bloody pulp...

He shot off the deck like a rocket, boards of wood shooting up where he once stood. The martial artist leaped into battle, right behind the attacking Shishi, flipping forward and bringing his leg down like an axe, but the Warlord simply side steps the attack, leaving him to hit nothing but the ground beneath.

Dust and rocks shoot up from where his leg lands, causing Moby to take a slight hop to the side to avoid the debris. Rush looked towards the man with a look of pure rage in his eyes, "I sense great pain in those eyes, how about we relieve some of that," he says, reaching out his hand, *"NovoPain."*

The tendrils that were oh so familiar to The World Pirates shot straight for the bunny, he looked towards Duke, who was covered in a similar goop and took the hint not to let that stuff touch him. 

His feet moved as quickly as they could, dodging each of the incoming attacks before he flips back and avoids the group of tendrils. Rush had about enough of the Shichibukai's attacks, and was ready to dish out some more of his own. 

He shot forward once again, cocking his fist back and thrusting it straight for Moby's masked face but he moves his hand just in time to catch it the fist, "That's some punch you've got, how about trying mine out?" he cocks back his own fist, coating it in the same black substance as before, *"Numb-Skull Punch"*

Rush swings his left arm up just in time to catch the punch before it slammed into his face, however the substance poured all over his arm in the process. The bunny stomped his foot, kicking up a surprising burst of gust, before freeing himself from Moby's grip and gaining some distance.

Rush pants, his left arm completely limp. He eyes it with annoyance, "That's fine...The reason I was late...The reason I allowed my crew to get hurt, was because I was selfishly bandaging up my own wound...So you can keep my arm! *I still have 3 more limbs to destroy you with!*" he charges forward, leaping into the air, doing a small spin before stretching out his leg, ready for a kick.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Jimmy spun his cane around a few times in his hands and rubbed the back of his neck, "A mission eh?" these guys seemed like a nice bunch, even though they did almost get him killed in a giant explosion.
> 
> "Well, I guess I could stick around for a while..." he says hesitantly. His mood does a complete 180 however when the Co-Captain asked him to prepare some food, "Oh don't you worry pal, I'll whip something up right away!" and with that he went spinning into the kitchen.
> 
> ...



"Why would you put sugar in this..." Nicholas thinks to himself, taking a bite of the food, minus the sugar. "Much better." Haru nods, not saying much to the rest of the crew, merely enjoying her meal. "Well, we've been at sea for a little while now." Nicholas leans back in his chair, pushing the half eaten plate of food away from himself. "So, we must dicuss our next course of action. Is there anywhere in particular you lot would like to travel too? We should take some time to gather up as much intell as possible before we move any further."

Elsehwere- 

"FOOOD!" Rex shouts to the waiter, though the man looks at him confused. "Yes sir! I understand that! But what do you want?" "MEAT!" Rex shouts, the rest of the crew just nod in approval. "What kind of meat sir!? I... I can't get it without knowing what kind!" "JUST BRING IT ALL!!! ALL THE MEAT!!!" Rex shouts. "And the rice!" Alex adds. "And the fish please." Kimchi adds. "And the vegetables and fruits."

"But... sirs... we have other customer-" "BRING THE FOOD!!!" Rex shouts, slamming his fists on the table and breaking it into small pieces. "Great Rex! You broke the table! Now where are we to eat!?" Alex shouts. "TABLE!" Rex shouts this time. "Sigh... yes sirs... i'll bring... everything."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Elsehwere-
> 
> "FOOOD!" Rex shouts to the waiter, though the man looks at him confused. "Yes sir! I understand that! But what do you want?" "MEAT!" Rex shouts, the rest of the crew just nod in approval. "What kind of meat sir!? I... I can't get it without knowing what kind!" "JUST BRING IT ALL!!! ALL THE MEAT!!!" Rex shouts. "And the rice!" Alex adds. "And the fish please." Kimchi adds. "And the vegetables and fruits."
> 
> "But... sirs... we have other customer-" "BRING THE FOOD!!!" Rex shouts, slamming his fists on the table and breaking it into small pieces. "Great Rex! You broke the table! Now where are we to eat!?" Alex shouts. "TABLE!" Rex shouts this time. "Sigh... yes sirs... i'll bring... everything."



?Oi oi.? Tommy shook his head, such a demanding man Rex could be when he was hungry, and then suddenly CRASH! Rex's hands slammed through the table and broke it with relative ease, ?The man doesn't know his own strength.? Tommy sighed, Rex had demanded for a table as well, ?So you're skipping out on the booze?? Tommy looked at the waiter, ?Could you bring us back some alcohol while you're at it? I haven't drank anything except ocean water for the past three days now.? Tommy shook his head once again as he turned his attention back to the Captain, had he made the right decision in joining this group of people? Only time would give him the answer to that question.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Oi oi.? Tommy shook his head, such a demanding man Rex could be when he was hungry, and then suddenly CRASH! Rex's hands slammed through the table and broke it with relative ease, ?The man doesn't know his own strength.? Tommy sighed, Rex had demanded for a table as well, ?So you're skipping out on the booze?? Tommy looked at the waiter, ?Could you bring us back some alcohol while you're at it? I haven't drank anything except ocean water for the past three days now.? Tommy shook his head once again as he turned his attention back to the Captain, had he made the right decision in joining this group of people? Only time would give him the answer to that question.



within a little while a new table had been placed before the green cloak pirates and after that, plate after plate of food arrived, meat, fish, vegetables, breads, grains, fruits, alcohol, cola... Rex and Ral wasted no time shoveling the food into their mouths, ripping through less like humans and more like moving disposals. They ate everything their forks came into contact with, at one point the crew suspected Rex had eaten a plate and Ral had eaten a bowl...

Alex enjoyed his rice and fish, shoveling it down with as much speed as Rex did his own food. Though, Kimchi had gotten his plate, he had fallen face first into it, fast asleep, but this did not stop him from eating the three foot high pile of fish he had ordered... no.. The young fishman continued to eat the fish in his sleep.

Kaido was still a bit freaked out by the fact that a fishman was eating fish... "It's like if i was eating a baby." He said out loud, poking the sleeping fishman with a fork... "Do... do fishman babies look like fish...? Are we eating fishman babies?" Kaido let out a sigh and looked down at his plate, he would have preferred some meat, but his code would not allow it... he must eat what he kills and since fruits are alive till they rot, he figured that was the best thing to do....


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> within a little while a new table had been placed before the green cloak pirates and after that, plate after plate of food arrived, meat, fish, vegetables, breads, grains, fruits, alcohol, cola... Rex and Ral wasted no time shoveling the food into their mouths, ripping through less like humans and more like moving disposals. They ate everything their forks came into contact with, at one point the crew suspected Rex had eaten a plate and Ral had eaten a bowl...
> 
> Alex enjoyed his rice and fish, shoveling it down with as much speed as Rex did his own food. Though, Kimchi had gotten his plate, he had fallen face first into it, fast asleep, but this did not stop him from eating the three foot high pile of fish he had ordered... no.. The young fishman continued to eat the fish in his sleep.
> 
> Kaido was still a bit freaked out by the fact that a fishman was eating fish... "It's like if i was eating a baby." He said out loud, poking the sleeping fishman with a fork... "Do... do fishman babies look like fish...? Are we eating fishman babies?" Kaido let out a sigh and looked down at his plate, he would have preferred some meat, but his code would not allow it... he must eat what he kills and since fruits are alive till they rot, he figured that was the best thing to do....



Tommy had immediately gone for a pile high plate of meat while he could get his hands on it, he didn't even bother looking at the fish because he had seen enough of that for once in his life, as Tommy started to eat his plate at a slightly more moderate pace than some of the others around him, he grabbed a bottle of alcohol and immediately popped it open, then guzzled about half the bottle down with almost as much speed as Rex and Alex had been eating their food, ?Ahh how refreshing, that hits the spot after three days of nothing except salt water.? Tommy didn't understand why, but he could handle an insane amount of booze and still not end up drunk, he wondered if perhaps he developed a superhuman tolerance to the stuff.

?It's like if I was eating a baby.? Tommy heard Kaidou say as he watched the sleeping fishman eat the fish, ?Do... do fishman babies look like fish..? Are we eating fishman babies??

Tommy had to let out a hearty laugh at that, and took a chance look at Kimichi to see the fishman eating in his sleep, ?You know I wonder if he's dreaming about fish right now, speaking of which how the hell can one eat in their sleep?? Tommy surmised that perhaps this took years of training to accomplish, and then guzzled down what remained of the alcohol before going back to his plate full of meat in an attempt to finish it off before the human vacuums known as Rex and Ral attempted to inhale his plate of food.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy had immediately gone for a pile high plate of meat while he could get his hands on it, he didn't even bother looking at the fish because he had seen enough of that for once in his life, as Tommy started to eat his plate at a slightly more moderate pace than some of the others around him, he grabbed a bottle of alcohol and immediately popped it open, then guzzled about half the bottle down with almost as much speed as Rex and Alex had been eating their food, ?Ahh how refreshing, that hits the spot after three days of nothing except salt water.? Tommy didn't understand why, but he could handle an insane amount of booze and still not end up drunk, he wondered if perhaps he developed a superhuman tolerance to the stuff.
> 
> ?It's like if I was eating a baby.? Tommy heard Kaidou say as he watched the sleeping fishman eat the fish, ?Do... do fishman babies look like fish..? Are we eating fishman babies??
> 
> Tommy had to let out a hearty laugh at that, and took a chance look at Kimichi to see the fishman eating in his sleep, ?You know I wonder if he's dreaming about fish right now, speaking of which how the hell can one eat in their sleep?? Tommy surmised that perhaps this took years of training to accomplish, and then guzzled down what remained of the alcohol before going back to his plate full of meat in an attempt to finish it off before the human vacuums known as Rex and Ral attempted to inhale his plate of food.



"Tommy, As your new captain." Rex wipes some meat sauce from his mouth and places the napkin on the table. Before him were a good thirty empty plates of food, with the rest of the crew mostly done with theirs as well. "I must ask you, would you mind going over to the waiter for a second and asking him to bring us some more food? You are the new one after all."

"Uh sure." Tommy rubbed the back of his head and stood up, taking a second look at a few of the bottles of alcohol and taking three with him. Drinking one on the way to the waiter and another while talking to him. "Fufufufufufu...." Rex's eyes glazed over with an evil look as Tommy walked towards the waiter... Even Ral's eyes followed, both men leaped forward and consumed everything they could from Tommy's side of the table, letting out a large burp as each finished. 

"Ah~ That was good~" Rex pats his stomach and smirks. "He... he ate it all...." Kaido was wide eyed watching Kimchi lick his plate clean... "He... he didn't even wake up to lick the plate... What kind of training has he undergone!?"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 7, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates ~ Aboard the The Imperial Lotus 2

Melayne Syther*​
The alluring female Doctor of the Black Lotus pirates sat upon the deck on a small chair with her legs crossed and slender fingers clasped around the shaft of a book. Melayne was not the type to take part in the comical activities of the crew and instead mainly focused on her own enjoyment like reading. Her sharp eyes lingered over the top of her book as she studied the crew and their antics, her attention settling on Tatashi somewhat longer than the rest as she judged his recovery. The Co-Captain had taken quite the beating at the marine base and would certainly need more attention soon. 

The doctors? attention soon drifted over to the other Captain, Nicholas. The one whom had actually recruited her at the beginning. As he spoke she remained relaxed in her own chair though lowered her book respectably and listened with an unreadable expression upon her features.
"So, we must discuss our next course of action. Is there anywhere in particular you lot would like to travel too? We should take some time to gather up as much Intel as possible before we move any further.? The Captain said. Melayne softly tapped her lip in curiosity. She had no where she needed to go yet, not that their current level and even then it would seem much smarter to run away. If anything she was using this crew to keep her own position safe as this Doctor was still after her. It was best to simply go with the flow with this crew and tend to them when they needed it. That was her job after all. 
?There is no where that appeals to me just yet, Captain. I?ll let you know if there is. I?m comfortable following wherever it is you wish to be.? Said smoothly with a rather suggestive expression.

The Black Lotus Pirates. They were certainly a crew to stick about to.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Tommy, As your new captain." Rex wipes some meat sauce from his mouth and places the napkin on the table. Before him were a good thirty empty plates of food, with the rest of the crew mostly done with theirs as well. "I must ask you, would you mind going over to the waiter for a second and asking him to bring us some more food? You are the new one after all."
> 
> "Uh sure." Tommy rubbed the back of his head and stood up, taking a second look at a few of the bottles of alcohol and taking three with him. Drinking one on the way to the waiter and another while talking to him. "Fufufufufufu...." Rex's eyes glazed over with an evil look as Tommy walked towards the waiter... Even Ral's eyes followed, both men leaped forward and consumed everything they could from Tommy's side of the table, letting out a large burp as each finished.
> 
> "Ah~ That was good~" Rex pats his stomach and smirks. "He... he ate it all...." Kaido was wide eyed watching Kimchi lick his plate clean... "He... he didn't even wake up to lick the plate... What kind of training has he undergone!?"



Tommy turned to walk back over to the table, guzzling down the last bit of his second bottle as he did so, and popped open the third preparing to guzzle it down, when he noticed that all the food from his side of the table had disappeared, and that both Rex and Ral let out a loud burp, Tommy had to grin at that devilish ploy, he couldn't get motivated enough to try and kill them both for it, so he did the only thing a truly lazy man would do when he wanted to get back at people who ate his food behind his back.

“Ah, Waiter-san,” Tommy grinned devilishly at the waiter, “You see those two idiots who are patting their stomachs? I'd _really _appreciate it if you could switch their meat out with the _other _type of meat you have.”

“B-but sir.. the foul odor of that meat is rumored to have knocked out anyone who has tried to eat it..” The waiter sweat dropped when Tommy's grin turned into leer.

“Could you _please _give them that order?” Tommy's leer turned back into a smirk when the waiter agreed, and he walked back over to the table, guzzling down his third bottle of alcohol, and grabbing another one, “Well boys you got nothing to worry about, more food will be here shortly, I think Ral and Rex will really like their food.”

Tommy grinned as the waiter brought the food over, and immediately covered his nose as he got a small whiff of the odor, even from as far away as the waiter was you could smell the meat, and soon enough he got to the table with the food and set it all down, and Tommy could only grin behind his hand, they would hate him for this, but he would end up getting the last laugh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2011)

*Green cloaks- Tiger D. Ral*

"man this was goooood!!! finally my belly is full!"he said patting his stomach just like Rex, a second ago they just ate the food of their new nakama and now they were satisfied...just for now until the time for dinner arrives."Oh yeah now that i think about it...Where?s that giant talking turtle? i thought that old guy would guide us around this place"the golden eyed pirate asked looking around for Genbu"Oh well....wait, Kimchi was asleep from the beginning? i could?ve taken some fish for me as well!"he said and face palmed at his idiocy he could have eaten even more.

That was before the waiter arrived with more meat that actually smelled strange"what?s this?"he asked already drooling over, the smell was horrible but his stomach was just asking for more and more.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy turned to walk back over to the table, guzzling down the last bit of his second bottle as he did so, and popped open the third preparing to guzzle it down, when he noticed that all the food from his side of the table had disappeared, and that both Rex and Ral let out a loud burp, Tommy had to grin at that devilish ploy, he couldn't get motivated enough to try and kill them both for it, so he did the only thing a truly lazy man would do when he wanted to get back at people who ate his food behind his back.
> 
> ?Ah, Waiter-san,? Tommy grinned devilishly at the waiter, ?You see those two idiots who are patting their stomachs? I'd _really _appreciate it if you could switch their meat out with the _other _type of meat you have.?
> 
> ...



"Tommy." Rex leaned back in his chair and folded his hands under his chin. "You must have never been homeless for a long period of time." Rex reaches over towards the foul smelling meat and picks up a massive hunk of it, tossing it down his throat with ease. "I'll eat anything." He smirked evilly "MWAHAHAHAHAH!" Rex let out an evil laugh. "God it smells like the time he made stew." Alex quickly covered his nose. "OI! THAT STEW WAS GOOD!" 

"YOU MADE IT OUT OF SKUNOSSOM!" "Delicious." Rex pats his stomach. "Urgh... I'm gonna hurl...." Rex then eyed Ral, however, most of the others had rushed out of the place, even the sleeping kimchi managed to sleep walk away from the smell. "You shall not eat my meat Ral... It is mine." Rex stood up and slammed his hand down on the tray, launching the meat into the air. "COME TO ME DELICIOUS MEAT!!!!"

"Urgh... so nasty..." Alex and the others stood outside in the fresh air, trying to forget the smell. "Oi... wait... we... don't have any money..." The sudden realization comes to Alex as he looks back to see tommy still in there with the others. "Right, We should make a break for it..." Kaido nods. "I've got the sleeping fishbrat, let's get the hell out of here!" The crew take off, leaving behind Ral, Rex and Tommy, hoping that they get stuck with the massive bill that is sure to come. 


inside... the waiters and cooks merely stand wide eyed... "These are not men... they are demons... Demons from the depths of hell here to consume all things..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Tommy." Rex leaned back in his chair and folded his hands under his chin. "You must have never been homeless for a long period of time." Rex reaches over towards the foul smelling meat and picks up a massive hunk of it, tossing it down his throat with ease. "I'll eat anything." He smirked evilly "MWAHAHAHAHAH!" Rex let out an evil laugh. "God it smells like the time he made stew." Alex quickly covered his nose. "OI! THAT STEW WAS GOOD!"
> 
> "YOU MADE IT OUT OF SKUNOSSOM!" "Delicious." Rex pats his stomach. "Urgh... I'm gonna hurl...." Rex then eyed Ral, however, most of the others had rushed out of the place, even the sleeping kimchi managed to sleep walk away from the smell. "You shall not eat my meat Ral... It is mine." Rex stood up and slammed his hand down on the tray, launching the meat into the air. "COME TO ME DELICIOUS MEAT!!!!"
> 
> ...



Tommy started to laugh hard, Rex had managed to chow down on that meat with ease, so the man really would eat anything, that indicated he came from a background of poverty, ?No can't say I was ever homeless.? Tommy grinned at Rex, ?I used to live a life of poverty though, any money I managed to get went towards paying off the house for us to live in, so we never had the time to buy food to cook good meals often.? Tommy watched as Rex eyed Ral, who had been drooling over the chance to get his hands on that meat, this did surprise Tommy a little bit, so he had met two people who would eat practically anything, and Tommy started to laugh again as Rex slammed his hand down onto the table for the meat to come down to him, none of them had even realized that everyone else had rushed out of the building at the smell of the meat.

?By the way, if I must say so myself.? Tommy smirked at Rex, ?Skunossom stew is pretty damn delicious when you've got nothing else around to eat.?  Tommy tilted his head, "Hey that's a great idea, why don't we catch a Skunossom and when we get back out to sea, I'll cook some Skunossom stew up for old times sake?"

?Ah.. excuse me.. sir..? Tommy looked up to see a slightly worried waiter looking down at him.

?Oh? What's up?? Tommy looked at the piece of paper the Waiter was holding, ?Oh the bill, right, hand me that for a moment.? Tommy snatches the bill from the waiter and looks at it, his face goes blue the moment he sees it, ?350,000 Beli? You've got to be kidding me.? Tommy narrowed his eyes at the bill, "This is probably a habit with them to, what a pain in the ass crew. Oi dumbasses, do you-" Tommy looked up to see most of the group gone besides the two human vacuums, and he immediately knew the answer to the question that had formed, "The things I do for people sometimes." Tommy grumbled to himself as he pulled 5 smaller bags out of his large bag, and handed them to the waiter, "That should be 350,000 beli here, leaving me with about 50,000 beli left." Tommy's mood had become rather sour, and his speech had a more bitter tone than before.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 7, 2011)

*Kaijuu Island*

Sento D. Marino, one of the newest Atlas Pirates, lied unconscious within the hulking tower known as Dr. Hikibune's base. Though her wounds were severe from her battle with the giant monster, Rappa Pappa, she still had a pleased look of victory on her face. 

Meanwhile, several floors up, Atlas D. Drake and Maze Davros, another new recruit, face off against the monstrous blue creature, formerly known as as Dr. Hikibune. The duo have already delivered a handful of wounds to the beast but he successfully healed them by sprouting a new blue arm for each of them. 

And now each of those arms were diving straight for the duo. They quickly dive out of the way and regroup at the other side of the room, "So, any ideas?"  

Maze rubs his chin a few times, "Hmmmmmm, any of those colors make stuff blow up?" Drake thinks for a moment, "Well, yeah, my purple aura," he says, opening his palm and revealing a few tiny purple balls that make little explosions.

"Now we're in business...We're bringing this whole place down!" Drake looks a bit surprised but then a grin comes across his face, "I like it...But what if my crew's still here?"

Maze rapidly taps his fingers on his temple before finally rushing over towards the computer, he hits a few buttons before finally finding what he wants, a microphone popping out of the console, *"Ahem...Testing teeesting,"* his voice echoes throughout the entire building, "Attention all Atlas Pirates, please vacate the area as well, *this place is about to blow!*"  he says, the last part in a bit of a crazed voice.

The mic returns into the console and he begins to rapidly hit buttons, "What are you doing now?" he asks, looking back at Maze while dodging punch after punch from Hikibune.

"Just you wait...Don't you have a building to blow up? Don't make me a liar now..." 

_Back with Sento..._

As the warning message goes out the unconscious fighter is completely unaware of the impending doom. Slowly a figure steps out of the shadows and approaches her, "Tsk, looks like I've got another treatment on my hands."

Henry sighs as he looks down at Sento, "I'll be the others have their fair share of wounds too, fighting monsters generally isn't easy..." he shrugs, "But I don't plan on carrying this one all the way back to the ship, Muscle-Head, you handle it."

Suddenly his entire body begins to bulk up, his hair grows longer and he grows a foot taller, "Gyaha! I'll handle this," he scoops up Sento and tosses her on her shoulder, Edward then walks over to one of the walls, cocks back his huge fist and slams it into the wall, creating a gaping hole, "Off we go!" he shouts before leaping out and heading back to the ship.

The other Atlas Pirates quickly exited the building as well, all but Drake and Maze, and of course Clemens who was off on her own adventure.

Five fists slam into Drake's chest at once and sends him flying into the wall, "Are you gona' do it or what?!" Drake stands up tall, "They should have all escaped by now...Wait, but what about you?"

"Don't worry," he says, continuing to pound the keys, not even looking back to Drake, "I've got plenty of experience in this department."

Drake nods, before holding out his hand, "I'm gona' try some experiments on my own Doc," he concentrates and then a blue wall forms in front of Hikibune. Then another from the other side, and another, and another, they keep coming until he is encased in large blue box, *"Blue Cube."*

He then walks up and places his hands against the wall, "Lets go for a ride," Drake's feet as well as the bottom wall of the box begin to release a yellow aura that sends them flying through the hole in the roof. They go higher and higher until they reach a height that the pirate is comfortable at.

Drake holds out one hand while keeping another attached to the box so he can keep the flow of yellow aura going, "Ok...Lets do this, *Core!*" with a wave of his free hand a large purple ball, 3 feet in diameter forms, *"Red Sphere!"* with another wave a mass of red energy flows around it until it encases the entire ball.

Drake releases his grip of the blue box and one of Hikibune's wild punches finally forces the cube to shatter, but this causes the monster to begin to plummet back to earth, "Here we go...*Red Planet*!" he thrusts both hands down and the hulking red sphere shoots right after Hikibune.

The powerful force of the attack sends him shooting right back down to the building, where Maze continues his work, "And that should do it..." he grabs hold of his boomerang and leaps out of one of the windows, Joffery transforming and allowing him to ride the dog as it slid down the side of the sleek walls, "This oughta' be good," he says, a look of excitement on his face.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Black Lotus Crew-
> 
> The ship had set sail, everyone still recovering from the events on that marine island. "I suppose i should tell you the truth Candy Man." Nicholas let's out a sigh and rubs his head, the ship resting gently out at sea... "You see, We're on a mission. But it would probably be best if you learned of that mission later. For now, if you wish to stay on the ship when we conduct our business, that will be fine." Nicholas smiled at the chef. "Till that time though, Please... would you mind preparing a meal? I'm sure we could all use one."
> 
> ...



*Marco Vladimir~ Black Lotus Pirate​*
​
Marco's eyes rolled over to the bed-sided Takeshi. The battle had taken a toll on the man as well. Out of respect, Marco did cease his screaming. The swordsman had calmed down greatly and now he was thinking rather rationally. He took several breathes before raising a hand and grabbing the bloodied bandages that had been left over on a desk. Grunting, Marco raised his body up half-way and then slowly, he wraps the bandages around his face. As he did, he couldn't help but feel slightly pathetic. His face was permanently scarred... He wouldn't let anyone see what was underneath those bandages. It would be worse then being naked in front of a crowd. 

Marco let out a small sigh as he finished wrapping his face in the bandages. Then to keep them tied to his face, he makes a small knot behind his neck. The swordsman stood up, his wrapping now complete. He walked over to the wall and grabbed his two elemental blades; Kageken and Kasaiken. As he picked them up, he feels the power of the two ancient blades flow into his tired body, allowing him to keep moving, even though he felt like falling, currently. He also picked up one of his perverted novels, he tossed the other one too Takeshi who was holding his stomach with one hand.

 "While you're in the bay... Here's something to read." He told his captain with a small smirk. Takeshi elicited a small groan, which Marco ignored.

As he was making out of the room, just as he got to the door, Marco turns around and chuckles, "Besides... for a dying man, you still look better then me."


----------



## Cooli (Jun 7, 2011)

*Ohara – Uccello Pirates*


The sunset was slowly going down, and the crew, save Thrush and Mikaela, were walking down the streets, heading towards the cove where their ship was at.

Do we have to leave tonight? I wanted to see Shongul's last show! Raven cried, as he was being dragged away by his crew. There's a storm coming. If we wait any longer, we'll be caught in the middle of it. Snipe said. Besides, we can always come back later.

“Don’t worry Snipey, Raven is special.” Archey joked, emphasizing the word special. Don't I know it she sighed as she rubbed her forehead. And don't call me Snipey! Dove was in her own thoughts, thinking about how she didn't want to leave Mikaela. She would take out the picture Mikaela made for her every once in a while and stare at it with great admiration. At least, as long as she had the drawing, she would be able to remember her.

When Raven had finally given up on trying to go see Shongul, he noticed Dove looking at a piece of paper. What's that you got there? he asked, looking over her shoulder with a big grin on his face. Dove jumped in surprise and quickly tried to hide the paper behind her back, shaking her head rapidly as if it was nothing, but in doing so, it was snatched away by Snipe. Well this is an interesting drawing she was holding Dove, who was in chibi form flailing her arms wildly trying to get the drawing back, at bay with one hand Did that Mikaela girl give this to you? Snipe gave the drawing back. Mikaela? Who's that? A new friend Thrush and Dove made while on the island. A new friend, huh? Good for you! he laughed while patting Dove on the back

Yea, and she didn't look half bad either. I wouldn't mind... immediately Archey was pinned against a tree by dozens of knives and daggers Hey, Hey! I was just kidding! the crew continued walking, leaving Archey pinned to the tree. Ah, Come On! Don't leave me! Get me down from here! he yelled


_Meanwhile, at the garden by the creek ~_

“It's said that three crows mean your loved ones will soon die.” Mikaela said. However, she simply smiled and paid no attention to it.  “But that’s just stupid superstition.” She said to Thrush, but there was something deep inside her that made her skin go cold. Something was going to go down, but she had no idea how bad it would get.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu remained laying face down on the massage table, but he lifted his head up as a courtesy, revealing his blindfolded face. It was kind of a pointless gesture when you couldn't see someone with your eyes, but Tengu found it easier to interact with people when he faced them at eye level. Tengu tried to sound surprised, even though he wasn't. "Pierre? Oh wow long time no see."
> 
> He had sensed Pierre's presence well before the gunslinger even popped his head through the curtains. Beyond just Pierre's voice (both voices), the faint scent of gunpowder was always with the man. He really didn't know where to start as to how he came to be in this sea. "It's a pretty long story that I'd rather not bore you with, kidnapping, a beautiful woman, and almost dying in the calm belt..."
> 
> ...



*"North Blue" Hot Springs Island - The Spa

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
Pierre took a seat on the bed next to Tengu's as he listened to the swordsman briefly mention how he got to the North Blue. Smiling politely, he answered as the masseuse continued to work on Tengu's body. "Sounds interesting." Truth be told Pierre had only spent a brief time of his life with Tengu, but he really had a positive opinion of the young man, so having met him here of all places he wanted to at least have a drink with him.

Adjusting his towel so he wouldn't sexually "assault" the young woman, or rather so there are no sudden misunderstandings the blond young man nodded at her question, and as he heard his good old crew jump in the hot water on the other side of the building. The splashing sound Hornet made could be heard all the way to the massage section. But getting back to Tengu Pierre listened to his question and scratched his recently shaved face and replied in his ever so polite way. "Yeah, well after the events on Jumanji I pretty much went my own way. He was straight up though and payed me out correctly. Good man. However I have found the crew for me, the Bro Pirates. Hey you should join us for a drink and meet Hornet. We also have a talking cat and a compulsive thief with us. You'll laugh when you hear them!"

Grinning he suggested that Tengu joined them, why wouldn't he? It'll be more fun anyway, plus Tengu always had the funniest "accidents" involving women, something that Pierre admired him greatly for. That kind of radar for boobies was one in a million. Like King's Haki only with boobies!!!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Marco Vladimir~ Black Lotus Pirate​*
> 
> ​
> Marco's eyes rolled over to the bed-sided Takeshi. The battle had taken a toll on the man as well. Out of respect, Marco did cease his screaming. The swordsman had calmed down greatly and now he was thinking rather rationally. He took several breathes before raising a hand and grabbing the bloodied bandages that had been left over on a desk. Grunting, Marco raised his body up half-way and then slowly, he wraps the bandages around his face. As he did, he couldn't help but feel slightly pathetic. His face was permanently scarred... He wouldn't let anyone see what was underneath those bandages. It would be worse then being naked in front of a crowd.
> ...



"We all look the same in the dark... besides, your face is no worse then Nicholas. Or have you not noticed half his body has been burned." Takeshi forced himself to sit up, blood beginning to pour into his bandages. "A warrior should wear scars of battle with pride. To show he has been through war and can take out any punishment given... The only scar that is a sin to bear is the scar of retreat."



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy started to laugh hard, Rex had  managed to chow down on that meat with ease, so the man really would eat  anything, that indicated he came from a background of poverty, ?No can't say I was ever homeless.? Tommy grinned at Rex, ?I  used to live a life of poverty though, any money I managed to get went  towards paying off the house for us to live in, so we never had the time  to buy food to cook good meals often.? Tommy watched as Rex eyed  Ral, who had been drooling over the chance to get his hands on that  meat, this did surprise Tommy a little bit, so he had met two people who  would eat practically anything, and Tommy started to laugh again as Rex  slammed his hand down onto the table for the meat to come down to him,  none of them had even realized that everyone else had rushed out of the  building at the smell of the meat.
> 
> ?By the way, if I must say so myself.? Tommy smirked at Rex, ?Skunossom stew is pretty damn delicious when you've got nothing else around to eat.?  Tommy tilted his head, "Hey  that's a great idea, why don't we catch a Skunossom and when we get  back out to sea, I'll cook some Skunossom stew up for old times sake?"
> 
> ...




"Oi! Cheer up!" Rex smirks, finishing off the rest of the meat. "We just forgot that we had no money... it's a long story, involving a robbery and some anti-pirate resistance. No problems though! i'm sure we wont see them again!" Rex stood up, his stomach now back to normal size. "But it's time to head to a real town! Find that giant turtle! AND MAKE SOUP!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 7, 2011)

*Katsuo~ Bro Pirate​*
​
Ah the springs. This was what they had came here for, to relax and spend time with the Bros in hot, soothing water of the spa. Katsuo was a little irritated at being called a dog, but all of that negativity went into the baths soon as he touched the water. It was said that cats dislike water, but this didn't apply to Katsuo for some reason. THe cat preffered to keep a clean coat and taking baths was the only way to do that. Besides, licking yourself seemed kind of perverse, especially in front of other people. Katsuo had his eyes closed as the water touched his fur, seeming to vibrate it and send him into a world of non-sexual pleasure. The cat moved his head side-to-the-side humming, with his head pressed against the wall. His tail swished back and forward slowly to. "No marines, nya... no evil death machines, nya..." This was perfect. He had forgotten that Kali and Hornet were in the pool as well, though. The two stared at the cat with strange and clueless expressions on their face, "Aren't cats... uh, not supposed to like water."  Kali asked, the question rather simple.

Katsuo rose his head slightly as he heard Kali's question. He chuckled at the  thief's words. Before answering, he looked at Kali. He had shown so much scorn to him earlier, it felt strange to just be conversating with him like this at ease. But they were Bros and Bros never come to blows. 

"Well, my kleptomaniac friend, nya... The thing about water is mostly true, no one else in my village really liked it, nya. But I've been different since birth, nya." He told Kali who listened, nodding his head along. "Maybe it has to do with the fact that I have two tails instead of the usual two or something. Don't really know and I never really asked my parents, either, nya. But basically, I like water, nya." He said, however he shook his coat a little before moving in the water again. Hornet, still wearing his large, bulky glasses lets out a laugh. 

?So guys. We need to get down to business...?

Soon as Hornet said this, the three men, cat, rapper, and young thief could hear giggling. Now Hornet may not have been bothered by it and he couldn't really tell with Kali, but Katsuo blushed, deep enough to show on the cat's face. "Oi! Don't be embarassed bro!" He shouted, seeing the cat's blush. Hornet's words were followed by more giggling. "I'd appreciate it if you don't say anymore captain, nya..." Katsuo muttered. He looked toward the wall and shivered a little at what the women over there were thinking by the conversation that was happening between the Bros. 

Hornet shrugged. He really was indifferent to the giggling, as long as him and his Bros were happy he was as well. ?? what are your dreams? If you ain?t got one we?ll make you one. We?re Bros? now so no matter what we look out for each other, that?s how we roll.? 

As Katsuo listened to Hornet's question, he politely looked over to Kali to see if he wanted to go first. Once he saw that the thief wasn't exactly ready to go and burst out with his dreams, Katsuo decided to speak first. The cat stroked his furry chin, "Hmm~ Dreams, you say captain, nya? I know that you desire to become the World's Greatest Rapper..." He muttered, acknowledging his captain's dream which everyone on the _Smiling Bear_ was aware of. They weren't aware of Katsuo's dreams yet, though. Looking down, Katsuo started, "I desire to be... the worlds' strongest swordsman, nya!" He told his captain who actually had a serious look on his face, his goggles lowered and eyes narrowed. "Currently, there is a man who holds that title, nya... His name is Seken Jouken, nya. And he is a demon of a man, nya." 

"I know from personal experience that he is incredibly strong, but I'll surpass him and at the same time get revenge for what he did, nya..." Katsuo said, some of that demonic aura that he had earned his famed name of 'Demon Cat' from formed around him, his shadow seeming to twist and becoming more savage. Then the cat smiled stupidly and says, "So what about you, Kali-san, nya?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi! Cheer up!" Rex smirks, finishing off the rest of the meat. "We just forgot that we had no money... it's a long story, involving a robbery and some anti-pirate resistance. No problems though! i'm sure we wont see them again!" Rex stood up, his stomach now back to normal size. "But it's time to head to a real town! Find that giant turtle! AND MAKE SOUP!"



?You don't understand what I went through to go all that money.? Tommy sighed, ?I had to be pretty daring you know? I wasn't just stealing from run of the mill weaklings, those pirates seriously could've killed me if I had been caught.? Tommy sighed  at Rex when he said it was time to head to a real town to find the turtle so they could make soup, ?The turtle's our ally ain't it? We can't make soup out of it! Furthermore what about the rest of the crew?? Tommy stood up from his position, looking a little more serious than usual, ?Is it okay for the group to be split up like this?? Tommy didn't understand why he felt the need to ask the question, maybe this kind of thing happened plenty of times before, he could only assume he was curious since Rex seemed to care about the crew so much.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?You don't understand what I went through to go all that money.? Tommy sighed, ?I had to be pretty daring you know? I wasn't just stealing from run of the mill weaklings, those pirates seriously could've killed me if I had been caught.? Tommy sighed  at Rex when he said it was time to head to a real town to find the turtle so they could make soup, ?The turtle's our ally ain't it? We can't make soup out of it! Furthermore what about the rest of the crew?? Tommy stood up from his position, looking a little more serious than usual, ?Is it okay for the group to be split up like this?? Tommy didn't understand why he felt the need to ask the question, maybe this kind of thing happened plenty of times before, he could only assume he was curious since Rex seemed to care about the crew so much.



Rex seemed to ignore Tommy's words and merely walked past him while he explained his past and even asked his questions. "OI! Where are you going!" Tommy shouts. "Eh? I told you, We're going to find a real town and make turtle soup." Rex turned back towards the door. "I've decided that's what i want to do. Just like the rest of the crew, they decided to go and explore the island by themselves. That is their choice, Freedom if you will." Rex opened the door to the restaurant and looked back at Tommy. 

"Freedom is the most important thing in this world. Not money, not food, not a home and not a boat. Freedom. Remember that." With that Rex stepped out the door and let out a massive shout. "COME BACK HERE TURTLE!!! I'M STILL HUNGRY~~"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 7, 2011)

*"West Blue" - Ohara

CP9 - George*










​
It was decided, the Triumvirate had reached their final verdict. The island of Ohara was to be eliminated. George was an assassin, even if there was no reason to do it, and he was given this mission. He would do it exactly like he was doing it now, that was what his job was, and that was what he was trained for. He had no such thing as regard for life, what regard he used to have was crushed during his training to become a Cipher Poll agent. His only goal in life was to perform up to the best of his abilities and beyond. There was no room for any kind of emotion.

Turning around two suitcases were open on his bed, both storing items essential for the mission, as a serious looking George went ahead to prepare for the upcoming mission. Donning a special agents' black suit, shirt and tie George was soon out of his room for one of the final times.

He carried the other suitcase with him, in case changes came up, he needed to stay mobile as he walked the dark alleys of Ohara so he could reach Sin's bar undetected.

*- Minutes later -*

The door of the bar opened, with the majority of the agents already present as George and Merci appeared. One of the guys commented that it was about fucking time and that he missed the only girl in their division. Merci only gave him the middle finger while George put his suitcase on a table.

He looked serious as Zaika checked to see that they were indeed alone, and Sin checked that the entrance was locked. Looking around George made sure that everyone was present. "Alright, I'll make this brief. There's been a slight deviation from the original plan so bear with me. Shongul as planned you'll take the town square and make your move at the beginning of your play and not the end. Hatsu, as planed you'll take care of the docks and seal of the island. Don't let anyone leave or reach the island. Zaika you'll have two primary objectives. One is to take care of a recent pirate group that reached the island, though they are small fries, I want you to introduce them to the lord. As for the rest of you here are your primary locations."

Each agent was given a strategic point from which he or she was to attack. Also several of the agents were given specific targets which they were to kill. Of course that boy Selkirk was to be eliminated as well, Sin would take care of that one. Looking at them minutes later George came to an end of this brief meeting. George talked very calmly as if this were a business meeting, and to him it was sort of. "As always I'll provide strategic assistance from location B-13 and handle any variables. Lady and gentlemen. Burn Ohara to the ground. Take no prisoners." His look at those last two lines was dead serious, emotionless and that of a true assassin.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"West Blue" - Ohara
> 
> CP9 - George*
> 
> ...



"The lord looks down on this island and weeps." Zaika comments, picking up a small case and placing it close to his chest. "For the lord weeps, we must agree, when the sins of those will be wash away. For day has changed, into endless night. Those who die, shall never fight." He said his prayer and removed a special jacket from the case, the coat was cut into multiple tails from the waist down, each tail coated with a metal strip, sharp as any sword.

"Today, the eight rings of salvation shall be used..." He rips into his pockets and removes eight rings, each one connected to a long thin piece of wire, though the wire was actually a small and flexible blade. "I swear, i shall bring these pirates to the light, for god shall forgive their sins when they offer their blood."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Rex seemed to ignore Tommy's words and merely walked past him while he explained his past and even asked his questions. "OI! Where are you going!" Tommy shouts. "Eh? I told you, We're going to find a real town and make turtle soup." Rex turned back towards the door. "I've decided that's what i want to do. Just like the rest of the crew, they decided to go and explore the island by themselves. That is their choice, Freedom if you will." Rex opened the door to the restaurant and looked back at Tommy.
> 
> "Freedom is the most important thing in this world. Not money, not food, not a home and not a boat. Freedom. Remember that." With that Rex stepped out the door and let out a massive shout. "COME BACK HERE TURTLE!!! I'M STILL HUNGRY~~"



?Freedom?? Tommy scratched his head, to him the most important thing was money, but then again he supposed that in itself was actually a freedom, after all hadn't Tommy chose to make money the most important thing to him? Without freedom he never could made that choice in the first place, hell without freedom Tommy could have never made the choice to sail the seas and create maps, and a small grin came across Tommy's face, ?He's astoundingly wise when he feels like it, huh?? Tommy shook his head when Rex yelled out for the turtle, ?When he puts his mind to one thing though, there's no stopping the bastard.? Tommy grabbed his bag and strapped it over his shoulders with a heave, ?I should have left this back at their ship.? Tommy grumbled under his breath once again, ?I suppose I owe myself one for taking it with me though, without this baby I wouldn't have been able to pay for the meal.? Tommy grinned, ?Also there would be hell to pay if my maps ended up being stolen, I worked too hard to let that go to waste.?


----------



## Noitora (Jun 7, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Springs Island

Hornet Havoc *​
The air was warm yet refreshing and the water was relaxing, he could tell from Katsuos’ reaction that was so. He slightly felt disappointed he could not complete submerge himself and had to remain on the sides only allowing his legs to enjoy the water. Of course he could splash some of the water onto him to clean himself. Being a pirate meant you rarely had chances to get relaxing bathes such as this. You usually made use with cleaning your clothes or the rain, but he did have a fine collection of aftershave even if he kept his beard most of the time. The Captains attention focused on the kitty in the water as he went first to speak about his dreams. The swordsman cat who could talk, it was certainly an odd character to come across yet perfect for his crew of Bros. 

"Hmm~ Dreams, you say captain, nya? I know that you desire to become the World's Greatest Rapper..." Katsuo began which caused Hornet to grin happily. So they remembered. He almost burst into rap there and then but the cat quickly continued as he likely predicted this would happen.
"I desire to be... the worlds' strongest swordsman, nya!" He told his captain who actually had a serious look on his face, his goggles lowered and eyes narrowed. This was a serious and determined dream. To become the best at something always was, like himself. Something someone should never make fun of even if some people always tried to bring you down. "Currently, there is a man who holds that title, nya... His name is Seken Jouken, nya. And he is a demon of a man, nya. I know from personal experience that he is incredibly strong, but I'll surpass him and at the same time get revenge for what he did, nya..." The name Seken Jouken slipped right over his head. This dream reminded him of Pierre who wanted to surpass that Miss Nevermiss lass he spoke out. Hornet also noticed the aura emitting from his kitty companion. Surely something terrible had happened in the past, whatever it was. Since Katsuo did not bring it up he probably was not ready to talk about it. 

Hornets hand found its’ way to the demon cats shoulder as he patted it in a Bro like manner.  His cool and reassuring smile once again stretched over his lips as he held a mountain of confidence in his presence.
“Cool dream Kitty Cat!” He said happily. Something spurred in his mind. He wanted another swordsman on the crew. A man with a dream like Katsuo. The two of them would constantly compete to be the better swordsman and ultimately push each other to be stronger. That was how he pictured it however. After the cat addressed Kali, Hornet leant back and focused his attention on the thief as well. The man who said he had no dream with Hornet recalled correctly back in Hethsville.
“If ya’ ain’t got one yet, Bro, we’ll find you one, promise it. Unless something has come to mind on the way here?” He said genuinely.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Freedom?? Tommy scratched his head, to him the most important thing was money, but then again he supposed that in itself was actually a freedom, after all hadn't Tommy chose to make money the most important thing to him? Without freedom he never could made that choice in the first place, hell without freedom Tommy could have never made the choice to sail the seas and create maps, and a small grin came across Tommy's face, ?He's astoundingly wise when he feels like it, huh?? Tommy shook his head when Rex yelled out for the turtle, ?When he puts his mind to one thing though, there's no stopping the bastard.? Tommy grabbed his bag and strapped it over his shoulders with a heave, ?I should have left this back at their ship.? Tommy grumbled under his breath once again, ?I suppose I owe myself one for taking it with me though, without this baby I wouldn't have been able to pay for the meal.? Tommy grinned, ?Also there would be hell to pay if my maps ended up being stolen, I worked too hard to let that go to waste.?



Rex had already run off in search of the turtle, though he eventually caught up with the rest of the crew as they stopped short of a massive wall. "Hey... this island is pretty big right..." Alex comments. "Indeed." Genbu nods, standing next to the group. "*WHEN DID YOU GET HERE!?" *They all shout. "I've been here..." Genbu yawns. "Oi! don't fall asleep now!" Rex smacks the turtles head. "You all ran pretty fast... I was impressed.. You've made it midway through the island already..."

Genbu looked up at the crew had all stopped, the massive wall before them... "This is the wall of seclusion... The other three live within the four corners... We should enter through the norther gate." The turtle begins to move towards the north, the rest of the crew nodding and following their turtle guide. "Boy, it was was serendipitous that we found that turtle." Alex comments. "Yeah sure." Rex coughs. "Lazy plot device using bastard." "Huh?" "Nothing."

Once the crew reached the northern gate, it seemed to open on it's own at the presence of Genbu. "This is the Bozalika Kingdom... Enter it and see for yourselves, the beauty of the island." The kingdom was the only part of the island not in ruins, the buildings looked brand new, built in a Chinese fashion, the castle was a massive building that rested in the center of the town, high above the rest of the city streets. 

Rex's eyes widened when he bore witness to it, the size was indeed intimidating and awe inspiring. "Alright! OFF WE GO!" Rex laughs, heading off into town, he was welcome quite well, woman flocking to him before he even truly began to enjoy himself. "Huh? Why are they-" "You have returned our protector of the north. We honor that." A young man stood behind Alex and the rest, his long black hair tied up in a bun. he dawned golden and black cloak that looked far to big for himself. 

"Ah... Genbu is your protector? Of what? Ignorance?" Alex blinked. "Ah, Genbu is a wise old turtle, He and the others keep us safe. Soon, their children shall take over, just like ours will take over. And so on and so fourth until the great flood shall wash away the earth once more." Alex blinked... "Right... so that means what to us exactly?" "For bringing back Genbu, you will be honored with whatever you desire. Anything you want, it is free as thanks."


----------



## Noitora (Jun 7, 2011)

*Ohara Island

Shongul – CP9*











​
The Leader George finally arrived in the bar, drawing Shonguls attention to gaze over the two entering. His massive grin sat on his lips as he remained silent, the anticipation for the operation to finally commence simply being too overwhelming. He had waited for this moment for so long and the final curtain was about to be raised. His gloved finger tapped on the counter repeatedly as his maniacal eyes locked directly into George whom was as sharp and stern as ever. A true emotionless assassin if he ever knew one, much like Hatsu seemed to be. The swordsman remained in the corner away from the group sipping on what seemed to be a glass of whisky. He always had a drink right before the beginning of an operation. One as large as this certainly warranted a strong one. Shongul on the other hand was as excited as ever. 
*“Brief is good.”* He said while cackling as George began to speak. 

 And it was done. George gave them the command and before anyone had realised what had happened the stool where Shongul had been sitting fell over with the clown no where to be seen. Hatsu slowly pushed himself to his feet as well and without a word to anyone, draped in his huge black cloak he glided out of the bar door towards his objective, the docks. The strongest of CP9 was already outside the town hall, gazing over the lively building. The sounds of laughter and excited echoed from within as the families and all the innocents waited for his final show. He had acquired so much love over the last year, nearly knowing every single person personally by granting them laughter and joy. Now he would only grant them death. Slowly with his hands clasped behind his back he made his way through the back door and straight onto the stage. At the sound of him arriving everyone went silent while shhhing each other jokingly. Instead of his usual flamboyant and exciting entrance onto the stage he slowly walked into view. He wore his pure black CP9 battle suit with his multicoloured scarf wrapped over his shoulders. Everyone seemed to watch wide eyed and shocked, not understanding the situation they were in. With a flourish Shongul threw up both his arms.
*“It is a shame, Oharans. It is a shame! I came here tonight to deliver you the final act of the play, but it seems… you won’t live to see it.” *He said as a dark smirk grew over his lips. One of the hands stood up with a somewhat angry expression.
“What is this Shongul!? You’re scaring the Children dammit.” The clown rolled his eyes towards the man before he made his hand into the form a gun and aimed his index finger directly at him. 
*“Pow.”* He said. Suddenly blood exploded from the mans chest as he gurgled in pain and shock followed by his body collapsing onto the floor. He blew the pretend smoke from his finger, having just used Tobu Shigan Bachi. There was a moment of silence before the screams exploded in the town centre. The innocent people quickly turned to charge out of the doorway. Man, woman and child all fled.
*"Soru.”*
To their surprise and horror the form of Shongul now appeared in their path. His fingers traced over the doorway, paint drifting from the tips as a huge lock was painted onto the door. The picture began reality, bolting the door shut. Shonguls monstrous gaze looked over the Oharans as he grinned.
*“Come on, the fun hasn’t even STARTED!!!!!”*

A few minutes later the town hall door opened with a creak. There was complete silence. Slowly from the open door the black suited CP9 agent stepped through, a cloth cleaning the red liquid from his hands. He did not pass another glance over his shoulder as whatever was inside was soon forgotten. Instead he turned his attention towards the tree and began to stride towards it. A menacing smirk sat on his lips, the face paint increasing its’ insanity. The Scholars were next on his to do list and then the destruction of the tree. He would destroy everything, every little inch of this shitty island and its’ pathetic inhabitants. Not every had been in the hall however, crowds of people began fleeing everywhere. It was time for carnage.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 7, 2011)

Bazolika Kingdom​

“This is..” Tommy couldn't believe the sight that lie before him, the size of the kingdom astounded him beyond words, everything in the kingdom looked like it had just been built yesterday, compared to the rest of the island he had seen so far, the place looked like a utopia of some sort, the castle of the Kingdom being the most outstanding part of the entire town, far above most of the streets that surrounded it, “A treasure hunters haven!” Tommy couldn't hide his almost childish delight, “The amount of valuables that must be within this village is incalculable to the money I previous had! Truly this is an island of miracles!” Tommy prepared to sprint off into the village, however he stopped when a woman seemingly threw herself at Rex.

“When did he become a lady's man?” Tommy grinned at the situation, until another voice caught his attention, and he turned to see a man standing behind Alex, his choice of hair style looked like something that came out of an ancient picture Tommy had once seen, and he wore a golden and black cloak which seemed to stretch way beyond his back, “So we returned their protector?”

The man went on to explain what Genbu was, although Tommy had almost grown completely bored of the conversation, ogling the village and the riches that awaited him, until Alex brought him back to the topic by asking what exactly returning the protector meant to them, and that's when the man said whatever they desired, they would be given, practically anything they could want was free as thanks for returning Genbu, “Anything.. we.. want?” Tommy's eyes lit up in a heartbeat, this island no longer held the title Island of Miracles, it had now become the Island of Gods. Tommy may as well have had someone hand him down all the treasures of the town on a silver platter, oh what a joyous day this turned out to be, Tommy had his answer now, joining this pirate crew most definitely was the right choice.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 7, 2011)

*Ohara Island

Hatsu Busouoni ? CP9*​
The agents had separated with Hatsu commanded to focus upon the docks. He had worked here for the entire time of his stay and knew it like no other agent. He had already prepared the necessary measures to handle the ships all in one fell swoop. The broad and tall being, covered in a huge black cloak with his CP9 battle suit underneath, along with the hilts of blades poking out from every gap, finally reached the docks. Lines of ships floated elegantly upon the waves, he could see movements upon them as a few dock workers were finishing up for the day. For the most part it was empty upon the ships. However the sounds of voices echoed in the night behind the agent as they headed towards the dock. A group of three young men, perhaps in their early twenties, waddled along while chatting with each other. They were heading out for their nighttime fishing session they tended to do every Tuesday and Saturday. They stopped at the sight of the huge man dressed in complete black, eyes widen with confusion. 

?? H-Hatsu?? The one in the middle said as he caught a glimpse of the mans face partly hidden with the cloak collar covering his lower face. The swordsman side glanced over the trio without a hint of an expression. The man tried again as he took a few steps forward. 
?That?s you Hatsu? You?re dressed pretty strange, you know. Whats the occasion, meeting a woman?? He said teasingly but in a friendly manner. However his cheerful expression soon faded as the ?dock worker? before him only stared without finding any humor in the mans jokes. 
?Ah? whatever then; see you later.? The man said. Before he had a chance to walk past along with his friends he was finally cut off by the agent. The black cloaked man turned his entire body to them with the hints of his blades hilts poking out from his belt under the cloak.
?No. I?m afraid you can not.? One of his hands slithered out of the cloak while holding a small metal device. The men watched with puzzlement drawn over then features. This was until an explosion, no, many explosions shook the entire island, the ships suddenly going up in flames and disappearing into ash. The man watched speechlessly as Hatsu put away the detonator and moved to draw one of his swords.
?That?s it? it?s now begun.? With a swing of his blade before the men could react blood exploded from their torsos followed by them collapsing into a bent heap. Every ship on the docks was destroyed, from the big Oharan vessel to the finishing boats. Nothing remained. Now everyone on the island had no escape to their demise. Apart from one?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ah... Genbu is your protector? Of what? Ignorance?" Alex blinked. "Ah, Genbu is a wise old turtle, He and the others keep us safe. Soon, their children shall take over, just like ours will take over. And so on and so fourth until the great flood shall wash away the earth once more." Alex blinked... "Right... so that means what to us exactly?" "For bringing back Genbu, you will be honored with whatever you desire. Anything you want, it is free as thanks."



*Green cloaks...*

Ral just caught up with the group when the guy talking with Alex told the first mate they could ask for anything they wanted, for some reason while heading there he heard some noise that made him lose track of the crew; when he found the source of that noise he fond a beautiful woman taking bath out there in a river, his carefree attitude made him to provoke some noise that warned the girl who turned only to find Ral who actually was fascinated with the view though he wasn?t showing pervertedness at all. the blond woman shouted and then took a rock throwing it at Ral?s head, she hit the bull?s eye as the hit made a wound on Ral?s head and he was still bleeding a little.

The mind of the pirate started to overflow with a lot of things he could desire, money, chicks...more food. From one moment to another the red-headed guy was already next to Alex and the man looking intently at both with widened eyes and making an idiot expression"Yo sure we can get whatever we want?"he asked. Alex turned to see at him not having noticed the fruit user before"Hey Ral where the hell were...GODDAMIT!!! WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO YOUR HEAD!?"  Alex asked, his eyes widened though the fire user just ignored the question"I want more food!!!"he said with a stupid and big smile in his face"YOU ALREADY ATE A LOT BASTARD AND DON?T IGNORE ME WHAT THE HELL HAPPENED?!"he scolded. Ral just looked at him and started to poke his finger in his nose"I saw a naked chick and she throw a rock... just a little scratch"he said resting importance to the issue"But you are bleeding...and you were spying?! what are you a pervert or what?!".

"Then I want more food"he said nodding while talking with the guy of before as if he were making some business but then a hand smacked his head"Don?t ignore me...Seriously some times I don?t know what would you and Rex do if you were alone...probably you would be already dead"the swordsman said but when he opened his eyes Ral was already gone.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 7, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

Rex had found his way into a Gentleman's club, he wasn't sure what that was, but he did think of himself as a gentleman. Kaido and Kimchi had both wandered off on their own, Kaido had grown interested in the little fishman. And in their adventures, they had wandered down into a market district, but it was all rather dull to Kaido and Kimchi, well he was Kimchi. "Oh! Just tell me where the gambling houses are!" A blond haired man shouts. "Eh?" Kaido and Kimchi look over to see a fairly well dressed man wearing a coat of black and gold trim. 

"Gambling? That sounds like my kind of place." Kaido smirked, heading over to the blond haired man. "Oi! Tell this guy where the gambling houses are! I wanna go too!" Kaido demands. "What's gambling?" Kimchi looks up at Kaido, but the blue haired gunner just shakes his head. "You're too young, just don't listen to us alright?" "Kay..."

Alex-

"Urgh... I can't take it anymore." Alex left Ral and everyone to their own devices, he'd been going crazy dealing with them and Rex only made matters worse, refusing to pull the reins on the crew and keep them from doing stupid crap... hell he encouraged it! "It's hard to deal with the ignorant isn't it?" A young man wearing black and gold armor and purple scarf stood near a stone pillar... "Yeah, it is." Alex sighed. "Come, I'll buy you a drink." Alex smiled a little at the stranger... "Yeah, sounds good."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 7, 2011)

Zoidberg said:


> _Ohara_
> 
> Rek found it incredibly amusing when he entered the meeting room after being lead by some of Wick's men all over the great library in a blindfold. He could perfectly recall where he had been in the past few hours, and it would be child's play to trace his steps back to this place if he wanted to.
> 
> ...



Clemens eyes lit up as she saw the poneglyph. This wasn't a new experience for her as it was for Rek. She had seen the great poneglyph of Ohara before, but it was an experience that never got old.

"It really is quite amazing..."  Clemens muttered. 

Thorn smiled and patted her on the shoulder. "It is isn't it? Part of a secret code passed down from us from the ancients of old, etched on indestructible stone monoliths. Each poneglyph is but a link in the chain to a greater whole. We've only scratched the surface of their true message." 

Clemens nodded. It was in that moment that she swore to rededicate herself, and figure out the riddle. Who were these people? What was their message? She would spend the rest of her life trying to find the answer, or die trying. "This is something that I'll die to protect." 

She had no clue just how prescient those words were however. Suddenly several of Wick's associates came running into the chamber. Clemens raised a curious eyebrow at their alarmed faces. Everything went to hell after that. 

_Elsewhere..._
Jonas peered over a nearby rooftop adjacent to the town square, looking in horror at the ghostly sight of Shongul tearing into the crowd. It was pure and indiscriminate destruction. There was no method to his madness, just pure unrestrained ferocity,  like watching a tornado smash through a tiny village.

"What is he doing? It wasn't supposed to be like this!" Jonas exclaimed. "This wasn't part of the deal!" 

Jonas heard the mad clowns laughs grow close. Suddenly a giant explosion rocked the docks. Ohara had officially become a living apocalypse. Jonas' eyes went wide. He quickly ducked down and hid himself, huddling like a trembling a child. He took a deep breath, then another. "Calm down, calm down. They still need you. Everything will be just fine." 

This thought calmed him a bit, but not by a lot. Jonas suddenly decided that he needed an exit plan in case things didn't break away. He kept himself close to the rooftop and slinked away as quietly as he could, making his way towards the great tree.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 8, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Kingdom​

Tommy took off into the town looking for the nearest location where treasures of any kind might be, this place was practically a gold mine as far as he was concerned, “Please tell me there's somewhere I can get something for free around here.” Tommy looked around the town, particularly for places that sold antiques though not just any antiques, the kind Tommy was looking for are rather are, and would be cost a fortune to get his hands on, although since he had basically been told he could have anything he wanted for free, he planned to get his hands on some antiques and then pawn them off later for money, and to think for once he didn't even have to steal from people, so Tommy could actually feel good about selling off the antiques.

“Hey buddy, you looking for a rare antique shop? You must be if you're in this part of town.” Tommy's attention was dragged to a man who wore an outfit mostly made out of black and gold, although Tommy couldn't classify whether it was all one outfit, or two separate outfits, although he could clarify that the man wore an eyepatch, carried a sword, and wore some kind of golden head piece, regardless of that fact the man had gotten Tommy's attention.

“You know where one is?” Tommy smirked at the man, he didn't seem like a bad guy so Tommy should be able to trust him.

“Yeah I know where one is!” The man smiled at Tommy, “Come on I'll show you to it, then after that I'll treat you a drink and some women as well!”

“You're talking my kinda language, pal.” Tommy grinned as he followed after the guy, a bunch of treasure, a couple of drinks, although Tommy didn't much care about the women part, though he wasn't a man to turn down such a request.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 8, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates/With Nirra and Kong...*

Nirra lifted the enormous monster over her head with relative ease. "I guess this'll make some good meat." She suddenly heard the monster whimper softly above her. Nirra lifted an eyebrow and placed the monster back down on the ground. She walked up to it's face and stared down at the poor creature. It looked back up at the giant woman with sad puppy dog eyes. Nirra's blank stare turned into a comforting smile. Nirra crossed her arms and turned back over to Kong. "What do you say, little guy? We let him go?"

Kong smiled and nodded. "Okay, buddy. How about I take a look at your wounds?" The large "dog" lifted it's leg and rolled on its side, revealing several broken ribs. "Alright, we'll have ya patched up in no time."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2011)

*Bros chillaxin', Hot Spring Spa...*

Kali simply melted in the warm water of the spa, letting it do its work all over his rather devastating wounds from Hethsville. The thief had done his fair share of traveling so the warmth of the spa (and the atmosphere in general) wasn't a major shock to him.

Then Hornet said something about dreams... and though he didn't want to kill the mood he couldn't help but appear a bit uncomfortable. Katsuo picked up on this and got the ball rolling. 

"Hmm~ Dreams, you say captain, nya? I know that you desire to become the World's Greatest Rapper..." Katsuo began which caused Hornet to grin happily. So they remembered. He almost burst into rap there and then but the cat quickly continued as he likely predicted this would happen.
"I desire to be... the worlds' strongest swordsman, nya!" He told his captain who actually had a serious look on his face, his goggles lowered and eyes narrowed. This was a serious and determined dream. To become the best at something always was, like himself. Something someone should never make fun of even if some people always tried to bring you down. "Currently, there is a man who holds that title, nya... His name is Seken Jouken, nya. And he is a demon of a man, nya. I know from personal experience that he is incredibly strong, but I'll surpass him and at the same time get revenge for what he did, nya..."

And then things got suddenly dark and heavy. A nightmare-scowl washed over the kitten's face and his shadow twisted with a surge of wickedness.

“Cool dream Kitty Cat!” Hornet quickly noticed that the thief was being awfully quiet.

“If ya’ ain’t got one yet, Bro, we’ll find you one, promise it. Unless something has come to mind on the way here?” 

When Hornet and Katsuo turned to Kali, they saw him completely out of the bath, backed up against the wall with a pale face and whit eyes. 

"T-TOO SCARY, KATSUO!" Kali 'eeped' out. "Don't do that, it makes me uncomfortable!" 

The giggles continued on the other side. 

"OH WILL YOU GROW UP ALREADY!?" Kali shouted toward the wall with an enlarged head.

After that, Kali eased back into the water and took on a sudden serious demeanor. He rested his arm against the bath's rim and lifted his eyes to the sky. 

He had put this off for far too long

"I was born in Baolin, a village on Kong Hong island famous for martial arts. You may have heard of it... to make a very long story short, I was an idiot. I was the most skilled monk in my monastery and I was the type to let everyone know it. Pride may be something many warriors like samurai value but it can be more deadly then a sword to us monks. I picked a fight with the wrong guy and..." 

Kali hesitated. 

"Well, see those banzai trees right behind you, Captain?"

Hornet looked behind him to see a row of intricately trimmed banzai trees along a shelf, presumably for atmosphere

"~Yeah I see them trees, I think dey' really neat~ Now I'mma listen til this story is complete!"  Hornet threw up his arms as he rapped. 

Kali blinked. 

"Please continue." He spoke with most blank face.

"So serious again so suddenly!" Kali sweatdropped. "Well anyway I have been trying my hardest NOT to look at them because I know what will happen if I do. Please look at them again." 

Hornet and Katsuo both looked at an empty shelf. They flung their heads around to see Kali had brought them into the water with him. Tears comically rolled down his face. 

"The 'wrong guy' did this to me! He did a technique to my spine that cursed me and I have had this unshakable habit ever since! My 'dream' is to find this guy and get him to remove the curse!!"

Kali took a deep breath... and then began to laugh a little. 

"Its funny... The story is embarrassing to me so I usually don't like sharing it. But after hearing Katsuo's dream about finding a certain man... its like we aren't so different."

Kali smiled and nodded toward the cat. It was amazing. Just a day ago they were at each others throats... these people Kali was with had a certain power about them that went far beyond Pitch fruits and guns and swords.

Katsuo nodded in return. He spoke seriously again. "So you're after vengeance too, nya..."

Kali hesitated before speaking. ".... Well, not necessarily vengeance." This was another area where Swordsmen and Monks didn't see eye-to-eye. Swordsmen were all for settling old scores... though in Katsuo's case it was clearly justified. "Its not no much about payback as it is showing him I've learned my lesson. Whether that be through my fists or bowing before him in humble obeisance, I need this man to acknowledge me... otherwise, I am sure he won't break the curse. Besides..."

Kali grinned and scratched his head nervously. 

"I'm not as confident as Katsuo. I wouldn't stand a chance against the Head Priest Zhang Fe! He's no Warlord but he really is a monster! I'm not as strong as I may seem. I can only fight when I'm dizzy and I needed my men to guide me every step of the way against that marine..."

Kali just sort of stopped elaborating after he mentioned the 39 Swipers. It would be a while before he completely got them out of his system.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 8, 2011)

The holy warrior, The Angel of Death, Zaika of CP9. The man whom carries god upon his shoulders. His movements were swift, dashing through the city in a flash. No one had time to even see his brief stops, he would not allow it. Zaika had been informed of the Uccello Pirates before, when he spoke with his people at the church. He knew of their location already, it was a good thing as well... "Everyone must tell a priest the truth, for the priest is the messenger to god. If you lie to the priest, you lie to god." Those were the words he had used, and the people had listened. 

It was soon that Zaika had found himself nearing the group known as the Uccello, he could see the captain as he leaped behind some cover. They were discussing something, but it made no difference to Zaika... Soon, Zaika moved from his cover and hid his hands behind his back. "Hello travelers, I am the priest of this island." He spoke, walking towards the pirates. "I beg of you, Come with me, the children... There are still some left! The others, they have gone crazy... The islanders are killing each other... I fear that god has given up on this island... but please, aid me, Save the children!"

Sin-

Sin had left the bar with a scowl on his face. "Tch, My target is some nobody bastard son of a noble? Guess the only joy i'll get out of it is knowing i gave those stuck up assholes a what for." He smirked a bit, it was kind of nice getting to kill a world noble... He hated those bastards, too good to breathe the same air as anyone else... Tch. He made his way towards the location of his target, hoping he could eliminate him quick and get on with the rest of the show.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2011)

*CP9 Strikes~ Noburu​*​
In the darkness of the room, there stood a rather serious and focused Noburu. He was dressed up in the full CP9 outfit, suit, which he greatly preferred over that damn nurse's jacket. However, the strangest thing about the agent was that he wore a mask over his head. This was mainly strange because usually no agent opted to wear a mask during a mission. Their identities were of no importance, since CP9 left no prisoners, usually. However, Noburu wore a mask that had very special importance to him. It was a human heart... transformed into a rubber mask. The heart belonged to the first pirate that Noburu had killed, so it was very special to him in some kind of sick manner. In the man's left hand was his hammer, which he used to drive nails into the head of the men he had killed and also carve out their hearts. It was his weapon, his instrument of murder. Noburu oddly chuckled, his voice seeming to be disorted underneath the mask, *"So... the boss is finally here."* He stated, noting the appearance of George.

Like always, their fearless leader, George walked in the room with an aura of seriousness gathered around him. All of the agents looked over in his direction. This was the moment they had all been waiting for... He gave them permission to begin the massacre. Noburu already knew who his target was, so he immediatly moved after the command was given. 

*"Soru,"* He whispered, One of the six Rokushiki techniques of lore, Noburu was particularly skilled at that one. He was gone from the room, leaving behind in only a swift breeze as he headed towards his designation. During the many long months he had spent on Ohara, Noburu was easily familiar with the terrain. He jumped from roof to roof, a grin on his face. It felt great to finally get to stretch them! He hadn't gotten rusty at all, while he was pretending to be a surgeon. As Noburu was zooming through the town, he sees blood everywhere as Shongul walked through the town square. The clown was a master of wanton destruction and Noburu acknowledged this, but he kept on moving. As he did, the assassin let back his head so that he was scaring at the sky, *"Hahahaha!" *He laughed as Ohara was drenched in the blood of it's people.










​
Several men and women who were running away from all of the killing, looked up to see who was laughing. They saw a shadowy figure running on the roofs, laughing madly with a hammer in his hand. "That slim body... It looks like Noburu!" One of the citizens shouted, but as his fellow men looked to make sure that his recognition was correct, they find that he is sliced in half. They then feel cold. They looked down at their chests, to see sizeable holes where it looked someone had shot them. But no one had fired a gun... "W-what..." One of them says as he hit the ground, dying in confusion. 

Noburu grinned as he looked at the fallen bodies. Smoke was coming off his finger from where he had used another of the Rokushiki arts, Shigan. He also lowered his leg, having used it to slice one of the men in half. *"Simply wonderful..."* He said, delighting in the fact that he had just killed several innocent men who hadn't even seen it coming. He had also patched up a few of them as well, saving their lives. But now he had taken their with the same hands... Oh, the irony.

With in no time, the third strongest of Cipher Pol 9 had arrived at the giant tree that was home to the scholars. He looked at the wooden door that was at the base.* "Hmm~" *He said. Noburu slowly rose his leg into the air. Then he brought it down, slicing quite easily through the door. What might've been an obstacle to a normal man was merely a wall to hop over for Noburu.

The scholars inside looked fearful as Noburu walks in, blood on his otherwise clean suit. He rose the mask slightly, just to get a little air. He smirked as he saw the scholars frightened faces. "Who the hell are you!?" One of them asked. Noburu didn't respond, he merely chuckled at the question. "Stop laughing!" The scholar roared, but Noburu slammed the sharp end of his hammer into the man's side, causing to open in blood. The assassin darted across the room, the scholars not even seeing his movement as he cutted through every last one of them. Noburu licked some of the blood off his face once he was done. He looks up to see more stairs. He sighed, twirling his hammer in his left hand.

He then looked at the bodies that he had left there, *"Soon Shongul will get here, he can cremate them... I'll have to kill Wick, quickly too."* Noburu stated. He then closed his eyes, activating his Haki so that he could hear everything in the tree, the voices of the scholars, all of their heartbeats... He was searching for only one though and he knew he could find it. He had been the caretaker of the old man for some time and had observed his heart many times as well. His eyes flash dangerously as he realizes where it is... He started to laugh at the man's attempt to hide himself.

*"Come out, wherever you are..."*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2011)

*"They're still fighting?!??, Rumboar Ruins...*

"Lie down." Moby shoved Duke back to the ground with his foot. Another wave of agonizing screams proceeded. The NovoPain did its devilish work. "Bear in mind I have not began to hit with full-force yet.


Moby stood over Duke as he remained writhing in pain. He looked at him not with pity or primal victory or even cruel sadistic pleasure. All of those were too natural. Instead, he stared at this rookie, this "Emporer" with a look of dull interest, research completely detached from any sense of joy or pain.

With a head cocked to the side, he pulled a scalpel from his pocket and began to crouch down to Duke's level. 

*"DIE, MONSTER!!!"*

Fandral, Holstagg and Hogun all launched themselves in the air with their weapons, thinking that the Shichibukai had forgotten about them. He didn't.

MORPHINE SLUDGE.

Moby said lamely... and the many arms of the black liquid beast shot into all three like a geyser of night. It knocked them out of the sky and stayed on them like a water hose. It was a much heavier dose of "Morphine Sludge" then what was typical. Moby never bothered turning around. 

Suddenly the sound of metal being rubbed furiously against itself startled Moby out of his experiment.

Moby shot his head up to see that his Morphine Sludge did not effect one of the World Pirates. He had guessed that Shishi was just some guy in a suit of armor. To think that a rookie rift raft would have access to a cyborg.... he would have to keep an eye out for this one. 

"Strong Right!" 

Moby managed to just jump over the cyborg's, using Shishi's own head for leverage. The fist landed into a still-standing piece of building... and it blasted the entire thing into dust.

However, Shishi felt a tightness around his other hand and was painfully aware of a pain in his neck. 

Moby stood with one foot on Shishi's neck and the other on his left shoulder blade. Both Moby's arms were pulling at the Shishi's left arm by  the elbow. Shishi felt more pressure then he should have. Moby was strong but that wasn't just it. 

"Whoever built you, machine, loved the human anatomy too much. All the joints and pressure points..." And as Moby slid his foot in just the right place on the left shoulder, Shishi's arm ripped right off. "are exactly the same."

As he pulled the arm free Moby spun around in the strength of the momentum and bashed Shish's head with his own severed arm. The force of the impact sent the hulking machine rocketing to the right, into a building a short distance away. 

Just as Moby was examining the arm, the World Pirate's first-mate was before him, attempting to drop his furry paw down on him like an axe. Moby stepped out of the way.

"Another one??"

And so Rush, loyal and determined, put more pressure on Moby then anyone else in the World Pirate's so far. He dodged and hopped and kicked and punched, but Moby didn't give him more then an inch.

Numb-Skull Punch

Rush swings his left arm up just in time to catch the punch before it slammed into his face, however the substance poured all over his arm in the process. The bunny stomped his foot, kicking up a surprising burst of gust, before freeing himself from Moby's grip and gaining some distance.

Rush pants, his left arm completely limp. He eyes it with annoyance, "That's fine...The reason I was late...The reason I allowed my crew to get hurt, was because I was selfishly bandaging up my own wound...So you can keep my arm! *I still have 3 more limbs to destroy you with!*" he charges forward, leaping into the air, doing a small spin before stretching out his leg, ready for a kick.

"How sentimental..."

The black tendrils gathered themselves together and poured before Moby like a waterfall. Rush dipped his leg right into it. 

The substance not only numbed the leg but it made him lose balance. 

MORPHINE SLUDGE

Hopping on one leg Rush just barely managed to dodge the deluge of black. "It will take more then that!" And so the tendrils chased after Rush as the bunny-man, on one good leg, hopped this way and ran that way and jumped up this height and ran through this ruined building. The world about him was dripping with numbing fluid. Eventually, Rush regained the use of his leg. Morphine Sludge's fluid was not as concentrated as Numb-Skull Punch. 

"You shouldn't have recovered so quickly...:

Moby said aloud, more as a statement of interest then shock or disappointment. 

Still, as determined as he was Rush knew he had to attack soon. He went on the offensive, rushing *under* and to the side of the tendrils seconds before they splashed against the ground. The bunny was mere yards from the Shichibukai when the tendrils reared up another waterfall. Instead of proceeding Rush made a sharp turn, hopped on a ruined wall to the side like a Parkour expert and launched clear above the waterfall!

And in Mid-air, he met Moby. Having the liquid monster slung over his shoulders didn't hinder his own movement.

*Numb-Skull Punch*

Rush caught a solid hit to the leg, lost balance in air but managed to land painfully and awkwardly on a useless leg. Moby, and his beast, landed next to him.

Rush was a wounded animal, one leg limp against the ground and an arm curled up pitifully.

"Two.... more limbs.... how about it?" Rush managed between strained breath. 

"Exercise is over. Feel free to lie down now." 

Rush looked above with shocked eyes as The full weight of the black monster, that pursued him to exhaustion, began to almost collapse over him. He was too tired and crippled by the liquid to do anything. Even if he weren't it was only a matter of time. 

Morphine Sludge... 

*-Camera pans out to show a tidal wave of black liquid falling over the land with Rush as its epicenter-*

There was a silence as the numbing liquid pooled in the holes of Rumboar Island like a new lake... 

Moby walked over to the bunny, finding new interest in him. Rush was barely recognizable. The liquid soaked his fur and made it bunch but. He looked more like a drenched rat then a rabbit. 

"Hm, most interesting."

Moby knew it was impossible. This was enough sludge to numb 3 Sea-Kings many times over.... but he wasn't crazy... well, not crazy enough to hallucinate. 

But the impossible was happening. Rush stirred ever so slightly. His eyes were open... and they fell on the Shichibukai with rage. 

"This spirit you possess... Its a frightening thing. But I don't believe it to be some mystical unconquerable thing beyond reasons. Its all chemicals... What was that? Do you want to say something?" 

Moby knelt down beside the rabbit. His lips were moving but no words were coming out. Even if the numbing liquid were just water, Rush should not have been alive. Stands to reason that he would be too weak to speak. His eyes though... they were as alive as his determination.

Without a word further, Moby lifted the creature up by its large ears, made a gun sign with his hand as a vast amount of black collected about the two fingers, pointed it into said ears... 

*MIND MUSH.*

Like it was a real bullet, Rush's head rocketed with force to the ground. Rush's eyes closed. 

By all means that attack alone should have him a coma for days... but Moby knew that wouldn't be the case.

"See, that's what I'm talking about..." Moby walked back over to where Duke lay, momentarily in too much pain to move. Its all chemical reactions, really, and 'stronger chemistry' will take it down... but how deep does your chemistry go? You want to rule the world, Duke Kaiser? Impossible."

He motioned for his crew to begin to drag the bodies into the ships. The scalpel came out once more.

"In order to convince me that you can do the impossible later by eventually conquering the world, why not do the impossible right now? Get up and show me that miracles can happen."

And then it was as though a meteor landed in front of Moby. He managed to dodge, but it was far too close then he liked. When the dust cleared, an armless cyborg stood before his captain. Protecting him. 

Moby looked surprised.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 8, 2011)

*"Grand Line"

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​
Looking at the island of Topsville you couldn't help but be shocked at the impact and pure destruction caused by the storm. Trees were being ripped out of the ground, buildings destroyed as if they were made out of paper. People tried to look for shelter, in their basements. Would they survive this monster, who knew...

The sea wasn't looking pretty either, nasty winds, big waves and a strong and relentless rain made for a bumpy ride. In the midst of all this sailed a large black galleon, coated in red dragon scales at the front. Several of its red sails were raised as the crew struggled against mother nature.

Waves washed the deck several times, men going over board as they couldn't fight against the force that they were pitted against. The _Satan's Mistress'_ was followed by five other pirate ships, under the command of Semmy, their resident panda, and they also experienced the same problems as the Devil King Pirates.

Looking closer at the deck of the _Satan's Mistress_ you could see that the whole crew was there, struggling together against this monster. Well everyone save two goofs. There was no one at the helm, where Semmy and Marie stood seconds ago. As soon as this became known you could see the weaker members screaming.

"Why is the helm unattended!?! We're gonna die!!! Where's that Panda?"

Adjusting Marie around his waist as if she was a belt in typical manga fashion Semmy walked through the rain and the rocking ship, a happy smile on his furry face as he did so.

"Where were you!!!"

Three crew members jumped out and pointed at him, obviously yelling in comedic fashion.

"*I went to pee and took a dump. It was a quick one, and This big!*"

Indeed he was only gone for a minute, but in this situation?!? Obviously Semmy took Marie of off him when he went to do his business, and since she wanted to hug, he put her back around his body once he was done. And yes he washed his paws. Walking past Dante who was at the main mast smoking a cigarette and holding to it just in case the panda continued towards the helm without any words. It was time!











(Replay it if it ends)​
Both his paws grabbed the helm tightly as he surveyed the situation and picked up the wind coming from their left. In a loud roar the panda commanded the lower ranked members.

*"Raise all the sails we're gonna catch that wind!!!"*

All the men did exactly what was asked of them, for they wanted to live. And if they were to be frank, Semmy despite being a panda was probably the sanest one on board, so they did trust in his decisions. The waves and the rain didn't ease up, however as the "_Satan's Mistress_" spread all of it's wings out, the entire crew could feel the ship move forward. Many of the crew felt better, the panda had made a good decision. But it wasn't over as the ship rocked from left to right, from left to right, and then rocked some more causing some of the men to wonder how in the world were they ever gonna make it.

Semmy however was at it like a pro, in the open he could really feel the nature around him, and steer the ship how he felt was best. This was a team effort, he was just steering the ship after the rest of the crew had prepared everything for it. Without each other they wouldn't even stand a chance.

Their fight continued for several minutes, as the ships had to fight for every inch that they gained. It was a grueling fight, but no one seemed to quit, their survival instincts kicked in and they bit their teeth and pushed forward. Those who didn't were quickly taken care of by the waves.

And just as the waves seemed to ease up, or at least the pirates seemed to get used to them, the entire crew could look forward and see a massive wave going directly towards the shore of Topsville and towards them. Their eyes only widened, this was it. What was the point in all their efforts if it ended like this? Dante seemed to continue to smoke, as the whole crews attention was brought to one specific panda, as it yelled out.

"*Brace yourselves! We're breaking through!!!*"


"HUUUUUUUHHH!?!?!?!?!"​
You could swear that the whole ship jumped up for a second at those words, as Dante seemed to look up and directly at Semmy's back. "Do what you like, but if you fail I'll kill you." 

The entire ship changed its course and went directly towards the big wave, the vibrations weren't so bad, as they felt the ship rise up towards the incoming mass of water. Semmy smiled as he pulled the 6 inch tall Eli from his fur. "*Now it's up to you, keep us steady.*" Putting a small table on which Eli could stand so he could hold the helm in place, the table was further held in place by their resident homicidal clown Shaco as Semmy started walking towards the front of the ship. It was time to whoop some water ass...

Levy and Jason were walking behind Semmy, as was Keng. Marie still comically clung to the pandas' waist and observed everything, her hair remaining fashionable as always despite the heavy rain.

Dante looked up at the crew's jolly roger that was a two horned red skull with black eyes with a king's crown atop it's head. "Damn it..." Why did he have to do everything himself... so he too started walking behind the group, knowing full well what was gonna happen.

Seconds later the line up of the crews finest fighters stood in a straight line facing the incoming giant. And like always Jason was the first to be heard. "Fuck Yeah!!!" The not so traditional musician screamed out as he brought his guitar forward. Everyone got ready to attack, and to the outside eye it was suicide. Performing his Guitar Technique: Upward Stroke, Jason sent a shockwave forward, as Levy performed his Thousand Tile true punch. Keng used his chained weapon and used an unnamed attack, while Semmy used a powerful Rankyaku. Dante went into his hybrid form and timed their attacks as he unleashed Hell's Judgment at the same time as the rest of the Devil King Pirates. The attacks mixed together into one big team move that hit the incoming wave head on.


*"Devil Panda Rock Hammer!!!"*​
An explosion of wind and water followed, one that saw the _Satan's Mistress_ continue to move forward through the massive wave and jump out in to the open sea, one that was without hefty winds and massive waves. None that could compare to the storm that they would leave behind them anyway.

It was an experience like no other. Turning around Semmy raised his paw in a victory sign as the crew erupted with cheers and laughter. They had made it... Oh yeah and the size of his dump was about the size of a basketball if you happened to wonder.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Oh you're High Lord strength easily," Kent said, following right behind Naomi.
> 
> "Why thank you." she anwered, smiling at him. They walked a while and arrived at Naomi's house. "This is my house."
> 
> ...



Kent dutifully nodded and smiled politely at the various landmarks of Mist Island, but was finding himself hard pressed to actually care. He had seen a lot more beautiful things in his travels, and sightseeing kind of got old after the twentieth island, let alone the 200th.

He only really perked up when Orland asked him for training help. "Well what kind of fighter are you?" He asked. "I mean I barely saw you fight the pirates earlier, you got taken out so quickly. I need to know how you fight if I'm going to help you."

*Kaya*

Somewhere deep inside her chemical addled mind, Kaya started to wake up. She lay still for a while, in a haze of pain, neither awake nor unconscious, but half of both. She wandered among fields full of half forgotten memories, touching them only briefly before moving onto another. 

Her entire body throbbed, but still Kaya did not fully wake. She was trying to get somewhere - there was somewhere she really needed to be, and yet she couldn't but stop and remember. For if she didn't remember, soon she would forget.

But still, a voice in the back of her awareness poked her, prodded her, kept her moving forward. Kaya didn't know what she was supposed to go to - all she knew was that right now she was very safe and happy, and she had a feeling that there would be nothing safe and happy in the place the voice was pushing her towards. She knew in her heart that she wanted to stay here forever, but her mind told her that would be a bad idea.

But did her heart want to stay here? She wasn't sure. There was someone...something? Pulling it away from this paradise. Kaya groaned slightly. Her head hurt. Where was she going, and why was it suddenly so loud and so bright-

She awoke to an eerie silence. She tried to move her head, but the smallest twitch sent spikes of pain up and down her entire body. She could see her hands laying in front of her, bruised and bloodied. One wing stirred, and she cried out as the pain from the movement swept through her.

_Move,_ she thought. _I have to move._

But another, perhaps more sensible part of her said no. No, movement was not the best option here. But she shoved that part of her aside. There was something...someone? Pulling her forward. She had to _move_.

Her body exploded in pain, but she pushed herself forward an inch. Her stomach burned as the sand beneath her scratched against her, but again she raised an arm and pulled herself forward. She was in a hole. Quite a deep hole, but the battle had evened the slope out somewhat, and she was able to crawl out. She saw the man who had attacked her standing in front of Shishi...and Duke. "No," she croaked. Her voice was dry and she felt like her throat was being torn in half. "No," she said again. "No."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Kent dutifully nodded and smiled politely at the various landmarks of Mist Island, but was finding himself hard pressed to actually care. He had seen a lot more beautiful things in his travels, and sightseeing kind of got old after the twentieth island, let alone the 200th.
> 
> He only really perked up when Orland asked him for training help. "Well what kind of fighter are you?" He asked. "I mean I barely saw you fight the pirates earlier, you got taken out so quickly. I need to know how you fight if I'm going to help you."




*Orland
*
"Uhm, I have started to learn haki from Naomi so I guess I am sort of a haki fighter." he answered, beginning to loosen up a bit. "I can only use haki when I listen to music thought.." He showed Kent his ear-phones. "I might not be strong now, but I know I can become a great fighter for the glory of the Red Kingdom!" he said loudly, bowing down in front of Kent.

Orland had learned how to perfect the art of acting. He performed perfectly, making it seem like he truly wanted to be a fighter only for the Red Kingdom. Then he stood up and smiled. "So, can you train me?"

Naomi smiled, knowing fully well Orland was using his acting skills.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 8, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates...*

Drake hovered above the island, watching down below as his giant sphere of red energy forced Hikibune down. The blue monster used all of his arms in attempts to force himself free but it was too powerful. 

He slammed into the roof of his building and continued to shoot down floor after floor until he is finally forced into the ground floor. Hikibune moans as the red aura slowly dissipates, but his eyes grow wide as the purple core is revealed, "Ugh..." 

*BOOM!*

The sphere bursts with a large violet explosion that engulfs the majority of the base, sending debris flying everywhere. Drake lowers himself next to Maze, "Not bad, not bad, but allow me to show you how it's done."

There is a momentary pause before the remains of the building blow up entirely in an even bigger explosion, "How'd you do that?" he says, quickly turning to Maze, "It's a gift."

"Wait! He still needs to turn the monsters back to normal!" Maze shoots a "My Bad" look, "Ooooh, forgot about that..." they look at each other before rushing towards the smoking remains of Hikibune's lab.

They quickly spot the blue mess on the floor, and Drake runs up and grabs him by the throat, "Now, turn the people on this island back to normal!"

Hikibune coughs up a bit of blood, "I already told you...I don't know how to..." Drake glares at him with rage, "How do you not know how to turn them back!"

"It wasn't part of my experiment...Why would you ever want to revert a super soldier back to their normal pathetic self."

"Well figure out how to do it!"

"It would take years of research...Oh and my laboratory, which you were so kind as to blow up!" he shouts, spitting out some blood at the last part of his rant.

Drake drops him onto the ground, "So there's no way to turn them back to normal...?"

*"That's no necessarily true."*

A staticy voice says from the distance. Hikibune's eyes grow wide after hearing the voice and the group all turn to see a hologram of a blond haired man in a white suit, "Avarice-sama, I-I can fix this!"

*"Hikibune...I knew this would happen, thank Oda that I got rid of you in time."*

"What do you mean Dr. Avarice...?"

*"I mean that you're a failure...Your failed experiments had no place in my lab, you were nothing but a burden."*

"Who the hell is that?!" Drake barks at Hikibune, "Dr. Avarice...One of the most brilliant minds within the World Government...And my mentor..."

*"Not anymore..."* suddenly the sound of a button clicking rings through all of their ears and Hikibune grabs his head, screaming, *"You think you're the only one who thought to place chips within the minds of their subordinates? You have nothing left to offer, not that you had any worth to begin with..."*

"Stop!" Drake punches a blast of red energy towards Avarice but it passes right through him, *"It's a hologram you fool...And this does not concern you."*

Drake looks to Hikibune and then back to the Hologram, *"Dammit I said stop!"* he shouts, firing off another, much larger blast. It against passes through the hologram but suddenly Avarice raises a brow, *"I doubted it the first time, but now there's no question. That aura...It's the same as his."*

*"Interesting, but there's no profit from this,"* Hikibune's limp body falls to the floor, his screaming finally stopped.

Drake grits his teeth in rage as he struts over towards Avarice, "How could you do that!"

_*"He was a monster, a failure, and most of all a waste of time. And as you know, time is money..."*_

Drake fights the urge to punch him, knowing that it will only be a waste, _*"As for your monster friends, I suppose I could revert them."*_

Drake's expression changes from rage to one of hope, "Y-you could?"

*"For a price..."*

The look of anger returns to his face, *"You piece of shit!"* he blasts the ground where the hologram is projecting from and the image flickers to nothing. 

The Atlas Pirate captain slumps his shoulders before walking off, a cloud of failure looming above his head.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 8, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain, Pirate]​*​
Tobias didn?t exactly know how to react. He walked with a blank expression behind the board that Kent had magically produced. Even the extra arms he had produced didn?t quite grab the young pirate?s attention quite like bringing something this large out of nowhere. Rubbing his chin a bit he places a hand on the back of the board while his new captain went about explaining the ins and outs of his Red Kingdom, of which he missed the greater portion. _ Where did this come from, is he like me?_ he thinks as he walks back around to the other side as Kent wrote. After scratching his head he slightly tilts it to the side as he folds his arms over his chest. That was it. He didn?t get it. Where is the explanation that he so sought? But that was not to be as after the explanation the woman pulls Kent along, for a grand tour of the little town.

Pulling his hands up behind his head Tobias yawned, why would anyone want to see this town? But with nothing better to do he decided to tag along as well, seeing that it was many, many years since he was last in any type of town. The tour was about as spectacular as Tobias had thought, but he kept his mouth shut, he didn?t want any undue beating. The boy that Kent was asked to take in seemed to be in about the same boat. He spoke up asking Kent about training him. This perked the outcast?s interest as well. He had never really fought other of his kind, and when he did he was much too fast for the bandits that called his forest home. Feeling it to be an opportune time to show his knew captain what he was capable of he steps forward,  ?If you don?t mind me being so bold Captain.? Tobias speaks as he walks forward holding out a hand.

 ?Seeing as me and the young master here are both in need of training, how about I spare with the boy?? he asks not even knowing what this Haki fighting was. Holding out a hand he focuses on an elegant blade he had seen many years ago on a richer looking man. From his hand white lines began to appear as the outline of a thin elegant long sword drew itself out. With a small flash of light the blade shimmered into existence. Spinning the elegant weapon he flips it behind him and over his shoulder just to catch it and spin it into a defensive manner. ?Tobias Kain, weapon master and future shipwright?.

*[Dsurion, the stranger and the sand]​*
Dsurion paused as the man flipped through the bounty posters. This wasn?t good. Whomever this person was he didn?t alert his eye, which meant Dsurion really needed to upgrade his eye. But that was neither here nor there. The point now was an enemy was before them and they had to think fast, he was defiantly in a different league then that Lt. Jr. Kei. This man was dangerous, very dangerous.  Dsurion?s eyes kick to life and scans in his opponent?s unique DNA signature. Now this man couldn?t, at least on him, sneak up on Dsurion. Taking the man?s arrogance as an opportunity to set himself up Dsurion pulls the Blade of Plundarr back around from his side and flips the second switch forming the second blade of the sword. The gears and servos in his metallic arm whirl to life as he prepares all power. All that was needed now was a word. Sliding his human hand into his side pouch he grabs several flash orbs. Hopefully Zero will know to close his eyes when the battle got started. 

*[Kenneth; Part of the Crew]​*​
Arm wrestle? Was this guy serious? Kenneth not only was taller, but he outweighed this guy by at least two hundred pounds. But he was the boss and Kenneth did enjoy a good arm wrestling match. * ?Aye Sir.?* Kenneth replied as he followed his leader to some more suitable railing. The size difference was so great that Kenneth gave Lucio the high railing just so they could wrap their hands around one another. And still it was grossly a mismatch; Kenneth?s hand was at least three times the size of his opponent?s. On the Lt. Commander?s order the match started and almost ended as quickly. 



			
				Lucio said:
			
		

> "Welcome to the *X*treme Marine Squadron!"



* ?Much thanks Lad.?* Kennerth replied pushing a hand into his opened coat. A moment later an onyx black flask is produced. Unscrewing the Kenneth takes a quick swig of the liquid inside. Pulling it free Kenneth holds it toward his new commander. The liquid splashes about and some of it sloshes out and hits the deck. With a hiss it sizzles and seems to burn into the wood of the deck. This was one of Kenneth?s special brews that he made himself. * ?Aye lad would ye like ah swig oh dis? It?ll put a wee bit ?o hair on ye chest.?* Kenneth asks holding the flask in Lucio?s direction.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 8, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion, the stranger and the sand]​*
> 
> Dsurion paused as the man flipped through the bounty posters. This wasn?t good. Whomever this person was he didn?t alert his eye, which meant Dsurion really needed to upgrade his eye. But that was neither here nor there. The point now was an enemy was before them and they had to think fast, he was defiantly in a different league then that Lt. Jr. Kei. This man was dangerous, very dangerous.  Dsurion?s eyes kick to life and scans in his opponent?s unique DNA signature. Now this man couldn?t, at least on him, sneak up on Dsurion. Taking the man?s arrogance as an opportunity to set himself up Dsurion pulls the Blade of Plundarr back around from his side and flips the second switch forming the second blade of the sword. The gears and servos in his metallic arm whirl to life as he prepares all power. All that was needed now was a word. Sliding his human hand into his side pouch he grabs several flash orbs. Hopefully Zero will know to close his eyes when the battle got started.



*"Oh, and your friend here, a new recruit I presume?" *he asked, looking at One.* "From the looks of it, you are a cyborg. Your right eye and left arms seems to have been replaced with mechanical parts. That eye of yours seems to be scanning me as well...very impressive."* he studied the two people standing in on each side of him with piercing eyes. *"Also, your devil fruit seems to not work on me, which lead me to believe that it does not work on fruit users."* He had still not taken a defensive stance.

Zero's mind was racing, harder then ever before. What was the extent of his power, how strong was he in combat, what should they do?

*"Die."* was Zero's response. Dashing forward, he took out his knifed and leaped towards him.

*"Figures.."* Mushu said with a sigh, easily stepping away from the oncoming attack. Stepping behind Zero, Mushu simpy flicked him on the back of his head, sending him across the beach and into a palm tree. With effort, he stood up, eyes wide open.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2011)

*The Great Billy Lupe​*










​
The town was on fire at this point with Cipher Pol 9 agents moving throughout the entire island. Each agent had only one assignment and they were determined to achieve this assignment. CP9 was known to be incredibly ruthless and for their ability to succeed in all of their missions. One agent in particular was excited about this whole thing, *"HEE~ HEE~"  *Billy yelled at the top of his lungs as he jumped from roof to roof, smelling ash. A burning city, people dying in the streets, this was the perfect time to dance. But Billy regretfully couldn't, he had an objective to do. Besides, he could dance once the mission was over. Maybe he could get George to join in...

He remembers his beloved boss's words too, "Billy, I want you to take care of all the people who don't live in the town... Any stragglers who don't reach the docks are your responsibility."

As these words went through his head, Billy jumps higher into the air, *"YOSH! I cannot let Boss George down for entrusting me with such a task! I shall kill all of these bad people!"  *he shouted. Even though he had been living here for a while and had come to know most of the islanders very well, if the Government issued you dead, then you were quite simply evil. That was how Billy saw the world in 'Black and White', which is coincidentally, one of his favorite songs to dance to. As he headed towards the outskirts of town, Billy pumps his fist into the air several times, *"You wanna be startin something!" *Lyrics playing in his head, the assassin was in the zone.

So when he saw two men hiding in an alley below him, he hit them with two shigan ending their lives quickly... As blood flew into the air, Billy kicks off from the roof at the same time, leaving a dent in the top as he flew through the air like a rocket, shooting across town and landing on one of the cliffs that looked over the town. Billy put his hands on his hips as he observes the sight in front of him. *"Hmm~ A garden and it looks like someone lives here after all!"* He exclaimed. However, after that, the assassin was silent. He might've been incredibly flamboyant and excitable, but he was still a skilled assassin of the government and he be damned if someone noticed him for being a little loud...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 8, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Fight on the Sands]​*​
Dsurion’s right eye twitched. This man was highly perceptive. Not only did he guess that his right eye was a cybernetic implant. But he saw through his prosthetic skin that covered his left arm. Releasing his grip on the flash orbs Dsurion’s mind attempted to wrap itself around the abilities of this man. But this man was wrong about one thing, at least at the moment, Dsurion was still mostly human. A cyborg was mostly machine. So that meant that he wasn’t completely spot on. That meant that there could be opening. Dsurion’s eye whirled as Zero simply attacked. Not like the Captain, not at all. But it did give Dsurion time to formulate his own plan and hopefully it would be a lot better than just a direct attack. His eye replayed bit and pieces of what had happened in this short period of time. Coming up from the sands? Not work on fruit users.

Well that was useful Dusrion thought as he flips the ignition button on the blade of Plundarr. If this man was a Devil Fruit user that meant that his ability to go through the sand was his fruit’s power.  “Flame Pyre!” Dsurion shouts while the double blades ignite in unholy fire. The sand flushes as the blade digs smoothly into it. With a shock wave a pulse of fire erupts around Dsurion. A sizzling sound follows the path of destruction as sand is baked into glass. This would hopefully slow the opponent down, or at least nullify his ability to get under them. The attack itself misses the man who easily dodges. But Dsurion’s plan came full circle as a large patch of the beach around them became a sheet of glass.  “Frenzy!” Dsurion shouts as he leaps back. The maniacal little monster giggles with delight as it dodges though the trees. Dashing through the openings it fires its razor sharp seastone laced throwing stars at the man with deadly precision.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2011)

*Ken Katayanagi~ Bozalika Island​*​
After grabbing grub, Ken Katayanagi was walking through the streets of town with his headphones on. His belly was full with food (Rex and Ral couldn't eat all of it) and he was actually quite satisifed. That new crewmate of there's wasn't a complete idiot like the captain, Ral, or Kimchi either. This was a welcome addition, the musician thought.

He really didn't have any on idea what to do in this town now that he was left to his own accord. He was so used to having the rest of the crew around to entertain him or piss him off that without them... he felt rather bored. "I can create some music..." He muttered. His control over his devil fruit had improved and he had some new ideas to test out, his inspiration coming from his battle with the anti-pirate Mike. As Ken was walking, he bumps into a slender blonde-haired man, wearing a white suit. "Oi! Will you watch it!" The man exclaimed, twisting his neck to see if any of his suit had been tarnished. He sees a small inch of dust that a normal human being would be incapable of even noticing, "Uh!" The man said with disgust. "You got dirt on my beautiful suit!"

Ken was at first suprised by how this guy reacted, but he did the same in a similar way. "Me, watch it? Are you blind! It was clearly you who bumped into me..." He stated, slamming his forehead into the man's. "Oi! Now you've done it! You left a bruise on my perfectly proportioned forehead!" The man roared back. 

Ken grinned, *"Perfectly proportioned! NOt anymore, bastard!"* "That does it!" The two men started to punch each other and it turns into a cat fight, with them rolling around the town and destroying food stands. However, the two stop for a moment as they see everyone in the town looking at them as if they're stupid... The two men look back at each other and then roll away, standing up and wiping their clothes off. "I apologize." They both said, staring into each others eyes. The two men were both strange in the way that they resumed a polite and respectful manner. Ken laughed, rubbing the back of his head, "Sorry about that... I acted like one of my idiotic friends!"

The other man laughed back, "The feeling is the same... Don't know why I acted that way, I actually dislike fighting." He did look at his messed up suit sadly. "Although, I do wish my suit wasn't so ruined, although it's partially my fault." He then looked up at Ken and notices he is also wearing suit, "You're a man of class too it would appear though!" He noted. 

Ken chuckled, "You could say that... Sorry, about your suit, though. How about I repay you!" He told him. "You, drink?"

At the question, the man bursts out laughing, "Do I drink? That's like asking a magician if he can do magic! But only the finest wines can satisfy me, my man... So maybe *I* should treat you?" He suggested, still smiling as he told Ken this.

"Heh, I've got it covered."

"Well I bumped into you *FIRST*, so I should probably pay for the drinks."

"I thought we established that I ran into you *FIRST*..."

*"Wrong."*

"What do you mean by wrong!"

"It means you're wrong!"

The two men slammed their heads into each others again, "Let me treat you!" Ken roared. "Nooooooo~ Let me do the honor!" The other man shouted, grinning as he said it. The argument continued for several long pages minutes, with the entire town looking over at it. "What foolish young men~ But they're very polite to argue over who will be buying drinks..."


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 8, 2011)

With Captain Vic:

Vic had just got done defeating Patches Bobossa (who had been unfortunate enough to be handed a pirate crew on Vic's hit list). Patches was on the ground unconscious due to the shock from fighting bees, his worst weakness. The fodder marines had just finished defeating the fodder pirates. Vic went to the nearest conscious pirate he could find. He grabbed him off the ground and held him by the shirt, in the air.

Where's the real captain?! Vic asked forcefully. He balled up his fist and made sure the pirate could see it.

"You just defeated him," The pirate lied. Vic forcefully through him onto the ground.

You may not be afraid of me, but you should be afraid of my friends Vic said. He created a hand made out of bees. The used the bee-hand to pick-up the pirate like he had before. The bees stung him relentlessly.

"Okay, okay! I'll tell!" The pirate shouted.

I couldn't quite make that out, Vic said. He used his other hand to cup his ear, Mind repeating that?

"I'll tell you everything!!" The pirate shouted.

Say that one more time for good measure, Vic demanded.

"I'll tell you what I know! Put me down!" Vic threw him down again, "The captain knew you were going to go after him. He left the crew and got that orange guy to take over for hi hoping he'd defeat you or distract you or something. He's probably drinking himself to death at a bar right now," The pirate rubbed the bee stings.

Good. Now tie yourself and your comrades up. It'll save my guys the trouble, Vic said to the pirate. He turned to his men, Contain the orange guy real well. He's too tough to have him running around. Oh and good job men, Vic walked off to take on the real captain.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 8, 2011)

*Brandy Evergreen~ Spring Break Island​*
Truthfully, Brandy had no idea how she had gotten caught up in all of this. All she wanted to do was rescue her friend, Pattaya. Now she was being forced to train by a muscular scary old man named Kamogawa. She had to admit though, although Silva wasn't a girl's fantasy, especially not a girl like Brandy's, she was greatly flattered by his attempt to hit on her. She laughed it off, but it felt good to at least get a nice comment once in a while. Marine women were often considered very hardy, which was true, but it led to most of them being unable to find lovers. As she thought about all of this while getting changed she hears Kamogawa's fierce loud voice yell, "Five more mintues!" Brandy yelped. She didn't doubt that the man would kick down the door while she was changing if she didn't hurry.

A black sleeveless shirt with grey sweats and she had traded out her heels for more traditonal running shoes. She also wore a headband around her head. When she walked out, Brandy wasn't exactly expecting everyone to stop what they were doing and kneel before her like a goddess, but a little attention would be appreciated. Instead what she got was the others grabbing her and pulling her into a crowd of muscular running men... 

"Not even a single reaction!" She exclaimed, spinning around in a circle comically. However, she quickly got her balance and start to jog at an even pace with the others. Wei and Silva were in the lead, though. But she didn't worry, Brandy had pretty good endurance and she knew if she kept herself going that she'd eventually catch up. She didn't speak, but instead kept her focus on the goal ahead. That was how Brandy had always worked in life...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

"Nnngh..." Blood drips to the ground like drops of rain, coating the hand that attempts to stop it. "B...bastard..." The man falls backward, his feet barely keeping him balanced as they move back with him. The blood poured with more vigor than before, making puddles on the ground rather than drops. The mans vision began to blur, a gray figure stood before him, what could he do now... 

"S..shit..." THUD! The mans body falls to the sandy ground below, the blood pouring out, soaking his clothes and soaking into the sand. "You weren't as strong as you through you were." The figure from before steps over to the unconscious man and tosses something beside him. "I hope your crew finds you before you die. It would be shame for you to die here." The figure walks away, picking something else off the ground and taking it with him....


But, the man on the ground had not yet lost unconscious as the figure had believed... He had regained enough to continue looking forward, gripping the sand between the fingers of his right hand. He tried to pull himself forward, but his body lacked the power. He couldn't feel his wounds anymore, that wasn't a good sign, years of battle had taught him that much. He found himself unable to move forward, or move his legs, he lifted his head from the ground... He shook it slightly to try and clear his vision but he was unable too..

"Damn... it..." Jinto's head falls to the ground, his vision black...


----------



## Noitora (Jun 9, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Spring Island

Hornet Havoc*










​
Attention now all sat upon the newly appointed Navigator of the Bro Pirates, Kali Raba. At first he seemed fairly nervous and against revealing his part but after Katsuo had it must had spurred him on. His tale however was pretty damn interesting and dramatic. Hornet too had somewhat of a gripping past but he rarely went around explaining all those years with ?her? and then with Billy. The spot light centred around Kali for now as he explained about where he was born, his child hood and how he got that compulsive thieving habit. This priest guy that caused him soon much heartache, he did not even wish to pummel him for it which Hornet found somewhat surprising. If someone had done that to him he would have wanted to knock his block off. Perhaps Kali was a nicer guy that he was. Though it would have appeared as if three of his crewmates were after particular people as well as recognition. He too wanted acknowledgement for his amazing talent and one day he would have it!

"I'm not as confident as Katsuo. I wouldn't stand a chance against the Head Priest Zhang Fe! He's no Warlord but he really is a monster! I'm not as strong as I may seem. I can only fight when I'm dizzy and I needed my men to guide me every step of the way against that marine..." Kali finished with, the mention of the Swipers briefly getting him down. The Captain gave his back another slap like in Hethsville, a bit too hard perhaps even if meant in good will. With an honest grin on his lips he spoke, confidence flowing on every word and every moment he made.
?Don?t worry ?bout that, we?ll all get stronger together and you can decide what to do when he finally bump into this priest guy. We?ll help you out with your fightin? till you won?t even need us anymore!? Hornet rose to his feet and began to thrust his arms around while rapping his feelings once again.
?The Bros? will guide ya?ll hand~ So it?s up to you and all to understand~ We?re gonna prove our worth~ The Bro Pirates gonna rock the Earth~! Yeaaaaahhhh!!" He ended with his hand thrust up into the air with the two middle fingers clasped downwards as the two outta pointed into the air.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 9, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Rumboar Island

Brolly Brandford*​
Before the chef even realised what had happened a shuddering pain sliced through his body. He watched wide eyed as his jelly was simply cut through as if his control over it had no effect at all, as if it was paper. Brolly had never found anyone that could pass through the jelly even with a sword. This woman was slicing through it and himself as if it was nothing. The overwhelming pain that coursed through his body hit the peak that his mind could take and the chef lost consciousness. Brolly was not allowed to hit the floor yet as the beastly Polly continued to strike upon his person without remorse or any mercy but to the chef everything was black. 

As Brolly stirred he felt his body numb and weakened; liquid all over the floor where he lay and the sounds of madness still occurring. He groaned under his breath, his eyesight was still blurry and not yet adjusted as he phased in and out of consciousness. Not far from where he laid he saw flashes of gray attempting to strike at a taller and slimmer being. A few moments past and the image became more and more detailed. It was the First Mate doing his best to fight back the man who had commanded the girl that killed all those people. Now that guy was attacking the rest of the crew. He watched unable to offer any assistance, Rush was fighting so hard with so much determination. No matter how hurt he was or was getting he continued to put up resistance to protect his Captain.
_‘Bunny’_ Then it happened. Rush was actually defeated. The rabbit was left in a heap on the ground after fighting so hard. Off to the side of the fight the female member of the crew came into view, Kaya. She crawled out of a hole, showing her distress to the situation before them.
_‘Girly’ _A loud crash stole the chefs attention as he focused back over to Moby. The enemy had been pushed back momentarily by a wounded robot. An armless Shishi now blocked the the Shichibukai from Duke who lay in pain on the ground behind him. The cyborg was putting everything in defending Duke.
_‘Shishi’_ Brollys’ hand gripped the ground, his fingers digging into the dirt below him. He had been so hot headed that he completely disregarded his crew for his own brief revenge. He did not even have a plan, hell even if he had one there was nothing he could have done. 

“Captain…” The chef gurgled. With Shishi now facing off with this enemy that had thrashed the entire crew. The chef grit his teeth as he watched, his eyes flicking from Duke to Shishi, the Captain squirming in pain on the ground. The pain that scorched his own body was still burning through him, cuts all over his front. It did not stop him though, he was part of the World Pirates and protecting Duke was the second most important thing. The first being making him and the crew many delicious meals. With one arm he pushed himself up slightly, a gush of blood flowing to the floor as he moved.
“NO LOSE SHISHI, PROTECT CAPTAIN!!” He yelled out towards the battlefield. He hated himself for not being able to do anything himself, but his presence might have even helped. By the look of the battlefield this ability was powerful, and Shishi seemed to be the only one who had the advantage.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2011)

*Aquapolis Palace...*

"You!" Shinsou's face turned red as he pointed over to Ten. "Shinsou, is that you?" Ten asked turning to the enraged man. "Yes, me! You turned on me and tried to kill me! My life is completely screwed because of you!" Shinsou shouted as he approached Ten, clenching his fists. "Killing you wasn't my intent. My orders were to dispose of you. I did so by sending you off of Velmose."

"And I landed right in the middle of the freezing sea! Thanks god Griso found me when he did. I would've died." Shinsou was now right in Ten's face. "You were no longer fit to be a marine." Shinsou punched Ten in the face, only for him to scream in pain due to the girl's android's heavy iron skin. "Gaaah! Dammit!"

"Hey, Shinsou, what's all this about the marines?" Griso got back up and asked. "Oh, we found out before we got to the island sir. Shinsou used to be a marine." 

"What? You're kidding me." Shinsou pulled himself back up, still grasping his hand. "Yes. But now I want nothing more than to see that bastard Volk dead. It seems #10 here also isn't fond of the doctor either, considering she's joined up with pirates."

Ten, who didn't seem at all affected by Shinsou's weak punch moved her gaze over on Shinsou again. "That is somewhat true. I have never liked Volk. I'm not sure why, but I could never bring myself to ever respect him as a master. He acts kind and friendly to others, but it never seems sincere. What's even more curious, is that I've never once seen his face. I don't think I've ever encountered anyone who has. He's one of the most reclusive men in the world, going years without leaving his base."

"He's just a coward then."

"I don't believe so. However, with recent events such as Raiva becoming more active, I do wonder if he will be forced to act more directly with the Triumvant and the Fleet Admiral." Ten then turned to Ursla. "Now, on the topic of Rose, I can sense that she's not far from here. Not to mention that I no longer sense that Hamura person's haki, or even the King's."

"What? So are you saying she won?!" Ursla asked excitedly. "It seems likely. However, we should find her just to be safe." Ten approached Ursla. "Grab onto me." Ursla lifted an eyebrow at the request, but did wrap her arms aroud Ten's waist. Ten was suddenly off the ground and flying towards the throne room's chamber. "Whaaaa!" Ursla shouted as Ten got closer to the main chamber. Ten shot a yellow beam from her eyes, disintegrating the wall in front of her, and landing in the chamber where Rose and Sandrei were. 

"So you are indeed alive. That's good to know. Now I would recommend we get out of here right away. What we've just done could qualify as a very serious crime."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens eyes lit up as she saw the poneglyph. This wasn't a new experience for her as it was for Rek. She had seen the great poneglyph of Ohara before, but it was an experience that never got old.
> 
> "It really is quite amazing..."  Clemens muttered.
> 
> ...



*Ohara...*

The door to Thorn's office flew open, with one of his researchers flying through and skidding across the floor. He was bleeding heavily from several apparent bullet wounds. "Oh god, Hansel!" Thorn cried out, running over to the injured young man. _"G-get out. You need to leave now sir. It was a trap. We need..."_ Clemens ran over and examined his wounds. Her face turned pale, realizing what caused these. "What is it, Beverly?"

"These...these aren't bullet wounds." Clemens said as she looked back up at the professor. 

"No, they aren't." A voice came from beyond the door. Thorn raised his eyebrows at the person who walked into the room. It was Merci, his newest student. "Merci? What are you doing here?" 

"Shut up, you old fuck. I can drop the fucking bubbly attitude now that you're not going to live much longer anyway." Thorn gritted his teeth in anger. "What is this?!" Clemen, held Thorn back. "Sir, she's...she's been lying to you."

"Oh, right. I almost forgot about the big boobed red headed bitch. I forgot your name. Whatever, none of this matters. Now I don't like dragging things on, so I'll make this quick."


----------



## Noitora (Jun 9, 2011)

*Arc III ~ Earth and Sky end

Arc IV ~ Fighting for Innocence, The Island that Lost Protection

The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Grand Line

Braska Hextor*​
A heavy sigh left the lips of the armoured warrior as he sat upon the deck of once again, a new ship. The vessel had some spirit to it and it took people a to b without much issue. It was not overly large with a symbol of a Lions face upon the front, which the Revolutionaries had carved due to the nickname the Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon had given him. Would he truly be known as the Lion of the Revolutionaries from now on? A nickname given by the enemy was the usual way it was done but specifically by that man. It was a title he held onto neither out of pride nor enjoyment but simply out of recognition. Even though Zarick had completely wiped the floor with him he stilled acknowledged Braska was some sort of threat. The Knight of Shinpou would prove that he was not simply some threat, that he was the ultimate threat for that corrupted marine. However at the level he was at now he could barely cause the man to move an inch let alone take him down. It was strength he would need to gain as well as knowledge. Next time he busted into a marine headquarters like before he would not have his comrades to come to his aid. While Fluck had given him the ability to move freely to investigate the world he was also expected to aid innocents and protect Revolutionaries wherever he found them. He would be the Knight of the Sea that strived to stop the World Government torturing those whom could not defend themselves. Braska Hextor, the Lion of the Revolutionaries.

It had been a little while since he left the Revolutionary Camp upon the Island he never caught the name of. The Knight sat upon the deck against the rail of the ship with the log pose in his grasp. His eyes idly gazed over the needle as it continually turned searching for any fields that would attract him to an Island. He had already been to two Islands in Grand Line now, Jaya Island and Navarone Island and still the weight of loneliness weighed down on his shoulders. This feeling had been upon him since he left the Uccello Pirates back in Shinpou. While he knew it was right to take this quest for revenge alone, after failing to perform the final act even with that bastard in his range he had some to realize that loneliness would be more troublesome to overcome than he first imagined. Back of Shinpou he was constantly surrounded by those he cared for and who cared for him. The citizens, the Royal Family, the Prince and of course his love, Rynia. 
*“Enough self pity… I am a goal and a drive now. Even if I can not defeat him yet, there are many others whom are in need of help. I am a Knight of Shinpou, a warrior of the people, a Revolutionary.”* He said to himself for confidence, his fist pumped against the chest plate he wore in his old fashioned salute. Just then the log pose fixated upon something, the needle sharpening in a particular direction. Taking note of this Braska quickly pushed himself to his feet and slid to the helm. Finally land to have his feet placed upon and perhaps a new hot meal. He had only recently gained the concept of beli for meals, where in Shinpou everyone cared for each other making trade almost non-existent. He may have worldly knowledge about the blade but when it came to the basics he was almost a toddler. The ship he had named, The Glowing Future, turned into the wind and sped towards the direction of the needle towards dry land.


*~Upon Wutai Island further into Grand Line~​*
An Island once under the jurisdiction of the Shichibukai Mordekaiser had now been left to fend completely for itself after his death upon the sea. While being under his protection as his territory was not overly thrilling it was much better than being left alone without any sort of defense with all the rookie and even longer time pirates out in the waters with the intention of making the world their own. All after the great treasure One Piece without a care in the world for those they harmed. Wutai Island had recently fallen prey to just that sort of problem. Rumor spread around the town that anyone who had put up a fight against the recent invader had been taken to the forest and shot as they had yet to return in days. People were forced to serve and no communication had been made out towards the marine forces. Like most Island towns it was connected to the sea via a dock paved in stone. Houses lined the streets to a town centre hall, where the town mayor and people met to discuss business and matters of relevance to Wutai. The town hall had been turned into a party hall by the Pirate intruder, the people turned into maids and the female mayor forced to watch as her people were beaten with no more protection from their Warlord.
“Zaaah~kaikaikaikai!” A man with a huge head of sharp blonde hair bellowed out while sitting in the chair at the head of the town halls meeting table.
_
*Canka Ferocity 
Captain of the Feral Pirates
40,000,000 bounty ​*_
“Without that hunk of armor about this ripe little town is easy pickin’s, eh boys?” The pirates dabbed about the hall threw up their ale in a roar and cheer. The table was covered in food and drinks, the towns’ livelihood being swallowed up by the pirates without any consideration. A man sat just beside the Captain with a lazy expression on his face. He grumbled tiredly and reached for a chicken drumstick.
“All this partyin’… makin’ me sleepy…” The lazy man grunted. The laziest man in the Feral Pirates yet was known for his own feral behaviour much like his Captain, when he was pumped anyway.

_*Kain Ballow
First Mate of the Feral Pirates
20,000,000 bounty​*_
Against the wall close to the duo talking another blonde man relaxed with his arms crossed and two swords at his hip. His eyes were closed as he played the silent warrior type. The Captain threw a bottle of ale at him and growled angrily.
“The hell is up with you, this is cause for celebration, dumbass!” The silent swordsman sighed softly and dusted his white jacket for any marks of the drink.

*Ler’del 
Swordsman of the Feral Pirates
16,000,000 bounty​*
“This is, Feral Pirates! We’ll etar this place down for everythings its’ worth before movin’ on. Enjoy yourself lads, nothin’ can stop this party!” The Captain yelled out as he rose to his feet and opened up his arms. The pirates cheered in succession, while at the same time the Glowing Future ship came into view from the docks.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Fight on the Sands]​*
> Dsurion?s right eye twitched. This man was highly perceptive. Not only did he guess that his right eye was a cybernetic implant. But he saw through his prosthetic skin that covered his left arm. Releasing his grip on the flash orbs Dsurion?s mind attempted to wrap itself around the abilities of this man. But this man was wrong about one thing, at least at the moment, Dsurion was still mostly human. A cyborg was mostly machine. So that meant that he wasn?t completely spot on. That meant that there could be opening. Dsurion?s eye whirled as Zero simply attacked. Not like the Captain, not at all. But it did give Dsurion time to formulate his own plan and hopefully it would be a lot better than just a direct attack. His eye replayed bit and pieces of what had happened in this short period of time. Coming up from the sands? Not work on fruit users.
> 
> Well that was useful Dusrion thought as he flips the ignition button on the blade of Plundarr. If this man was a Devil Fruit user that meant that his ability to go through the sand was his fruit?s power.  ?Flame Pyre!? Dsurion shouts while the double blades ignite in unholy fire. The sand flushes as the blade digs smoothly into it. With a shock wave a pulse of fire erupts around Dsurion. A sizzling sound follows the path of destruction as sand is baked into glass. This would hopefully slow the opponent down, or at least nullify his ability to get under them. The attack itself misses the man who easily dodges. But Dsurion?s plan came full circle as a large patch of the beach around them became a sheet of glass.  ?Frenzy!? Dsurion shouts as he leaps back. The maniacal little monster giggles with delight as it dodges though the trees. Dashing through the openings it fires its razor sharp seastone laced throwing stars at the man with deadly precision.



*"Smart." *Mushu said. He stepped away from them with ease, the glass didn't even slow him down.

*"But smart alone doesn't cut it.."* Rasing his right hand, he touch one of the small balls in his hair. *"Kasou Kasou no Material form!"*

Starting from where he touched the ball, he was slowly incased in a crystal like substance. *"Diamond Skin!"*

When Mushu leaped towards One, the glass below him shattered into smoke. *"Claw!" *The now diamond incased hand of Mushu dug into One's torso. *"Claw!"* another clawing attack hit his knees, crushing both of his knee plates.

Zero, now up on his legs, had slowly moved to Mushu's blind zone. Both knifes had been thrown when he destroyed One's knees. If only One would see it and understand that he should use something out of seastone to touch Mushu, so that the diamond skin would be removed.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 9, 2011)

*"West Blue" Ohara

Tora and Lucy*​
Before the explosion rocked the docks and raised the entire island to its feet, and before all the fire started, two unsuspecting Oharans ran the street with a angry Lucy riding on tora's shoulders and beating on him. "We're gonna be late for Shongul's show!" The little peep-squeak complained to the former soldier as he ran down a street feeling bad about it. "I know I know, don't worry I'll make it in time."

Keeping his breathing steady Tora was in outstanding physical condition, he'd probably be considered a monster by his fellow scholars for his ability to run, lift and punch far beyond the ability of a regular untrained human. But what he had in brawn he perhaps lacked in brains, as he was well aware of the little genius riding on his shoulders and complaining about not seeing her favorite clown.

He loved her so very much, and he really couldn't imagine his life without the little Lucy. "You know Lucy when we get home..."

Just them did the most horrific scream cut him off, a woman screamed as if her life on the line. Tora stopped dead in his tracks, his heart beat quickly accelerating as he listened closely. Lucy was silent, as she heard the scream as well. "What's wrong Tora?" Then more and more screams could be heard coming from the town square. "Shhhhhh..." But what was weird was that although they continued to scream, one by one they stopped. Tora had no idea what was going on, so he walked up to a corner and put the little Lucy down. "Hide here and wait for me, ok?" The little girl scrawled up in to a corner and nodded as Tora told her that he would be right back and continued to run down the street.

He ran and he ran, until he reached a corner and saw a big door open, so he quickly hid behind a small stand, his metal arm ready to rock as it balled into a fist. What was to follow however left the ex-soldier speechless. He saw a familiar face leave the building, it was none other then Shongul. Tora's eyes widened as the clown didn't seem to notice him and smiled like the devil himself, Tora's entire body starting to shake on its own. He had never been so scared in his life, it was as if he looked in to the eyes of a savage, sadistic beast that seconds later vanished in to thin air, no doubt using Soru. But Tora didn't know of the existence of the CP9 technique and had to rub his eyes to make sure that he wasn't dreaming.

But no, this was not a dream, the stains of blood still remains and what Tora saw when he looked inside at Shongul's "handy work" he simply turned around, his only thought being. "_He's gone crazy! We have to get out of here! Lucy!!!_" He ran back like never before, only hoping that Lucy was ok. Reaching the spot where he left her Tora looked in to the dark spot and there she was, hiding like she promised. "Quick, come on." The little girl sensed that something was wrong and without words went in to his arms as Tora quickly took her towards their home to hdie her, should the maniac clown continue to run wild. But explosions all around the island, fires and screams errupted, people were dying everywhere in a matter of seconds. This was a coordinated attack, something just told him that.

So hugging the little girl tightly the white haired young man changed his plan, he'd leave the island right this instant. So he again ran, towards the docks, not knowing that the reality was far worse then he imagined. He thought that Shongul and some of his friends were just "crazy" and killing people, but that wasn't quite the case here. Lucy remained quiet during all of this, her ears did pick up everything, but she was scared and so she turned towards the one person she trusted the most and hugged him as hard as she could.

Luckily for the two of them they had managed to get to the docks without running in to any of the CP9 agents, but what they didn't know was that in fact George, the mastermind behind this attack had set up his agents in specific points to achieve the highest possible rate, and that included driving humans into specific directions and into the hands of his agents.

Tora didn't know that, and so he blindly ran towards the second strongest of the CP9, the master swordsman Hatsu, a dock worker he knew, since he often passed by. What he saw though wasn't good, all the ships in the docks were burning, people were cut down and laying on the floor, it was as if they were cut of from the rest of the world, he knew it. They couldn't get away as all the boats were here... Lucy for the first time dared look up since Tora had stopped running and looked behind them. Her eyes picked up the hulking figure of the person who would undoubtedly change her life forever, pulling softly on Tora's tank-top the little girl spoke softly. "Behind you." Tora looked at her, and the next seconds looked back, seeing a familiar figure. It was Hatsu, and for a single second Tora felt hope build up inside of him, and the fear vanished for just a second, but as the fire became a bit stronger and shed some more light on Hatsu's figure, the Oharan could see blood on him, and the same attire that Shongul wore, save for the cloak that covered a large part of his body.

"Lucy go and hide over there. I'll be right back..." Putting the little girl down, she immediatelly ran where she was told too and hid behind a box, as Tora asked. The white haired man looked up front. "Why are you doing this?" His body was still shaking from the whole experience, despite his military background he had never seen anything quite like this. His metal fist was there, but one thing remained in the back of his mind as the images of all those people flashed by him. This was an extermination...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 9, 2011)

*"West Blue" Ohara

George*​
The meeting in Sin's bar rung the bell. Mission "_Sunderland_" was a go, as all the agents took on their respective tasks and were gone almost instantly. Running up yet another flight of stairs George held his suitcase in his left hand as he opened the door and reached the rooftop on his apartment building. Closing the door behind him, the man took a look at his watch, it was any second now so he didn't waist time and locked the door behind him, and set the booby trap should anyone try and mess with him.

Putting the suitcase on the ground and opening it the first thing George did was take out a blanket and put it on the ground. It was what professional assassins and sharpshooters did when they had to spend several hours in one location, aiming. So that their elbows and body would go numb or drop in temperature therefore possibly causing a lack of focus. Taking out the next item out of the suitcase George held his sniper rifle in his arms. He checked all of it's functions and set a clip of ten bullets in it, along with a silencer and a scope that was adjusted for him. The suitcase was left open as several other weapons such as a seastone knife, and a pistol were left in it along with some other items that could be needed during the mission.

Putting his mini den den mushi on the ground next to him the CP9 Leader looked at his watch once more. "3... 2... ..." At the exact count a coordinated attack on Ohara began, with a devastating explosion at the docks, which completely destroyed all the ships there, followed by several others that were detonated by "The Count" another one of his more quieter agents. Shutting his left eye George lay on the ground with the sniper rifle in front of him and his right eye on the scope, slowly going over the perimeter. His first target was Shongul, the man had the nastiest assignment in that he needed to really get dirty and kill a lot of people, so when the clown agent exited the building, George checked the perimeter to see if anyone might have escaped, but it turned out that Shongul's kill rate was still 100%.

George didn't waist time there as Shongul slowly exited the building and made his way towards his next location. George did spot Tora run away and saw him pick up Lucy, but did not shoot. For they were running directly in to the arms of Hatsu, the second strongest agent, who was posted to take care of the docks. So when Tora remotely entered the dock area George moved away from him and focused on yet another one of his agents. Zaika had just made contact with the "variable" that he wished taken care of, a small group of pirates... They were about to meet the lord too... His den den mushi remained silent, which meant that there were no deviations from the plan so far that required his attention. Sin was to kill Selkirk, the traitor, Merci had her sights set on Thorn, while Noburu needed to be quick and dispose of Wick before Shongul got there. Billy and Drake also were doing their business so the boss of the Cipher Poll Division 9 slowly observed the area for any potential "rats", he didn't fire any shots thought, not yet. It was still early, but everyone knew. They needed to be done with the mission by sun rise...


----------



## Noitora (Jun 9, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"West Blue" Ohara
> 
> Tora and Lucy*​
> "Lucy go and hide over there. I'll be right back..." Putting the little girl down, she immediatelly ran where she was told too and hid behind a box, as Tora asked. The white haired man looked up front. "Why are you doing this?" His body was still shaking from the whole experience, despite his military background he had never seen anything quite like this. His metal fist was there, but one thing remained in the back of his mind as the images of all those people flashed by him. This was an extermination...




*Ohara Island 

Operation Sunderland

Hatsu Busouoni – CP9*​
The flames danced ablaze in the sky, smoke drifting into the clouds to form a huge smokescreen over the island. All the ships had been completely demolished and all those nearby had been slaughtered by the sword wielding CP9 Agent. Specks of blood trickled down his long black cloak that covered the majority of his hulking body. Bodies spread out over the docks of the Oharans that had made a break for the ships in the hope of an escape only to be intercepted by the agent and taken down in an instant. He always went straight for the killing blow over any unneeded wounds. Decapitation was his known killing move within CP9, meaning with armies of headless bodies lay upon the ground Hatsu had been present. Hatsu remained standing completely still in the shadow of the buildings, vigilantly watching the path to the docks and any other side passageways that could lead to them while keeping his presence hidden. Unlike Shongul who was tearing everything down in the town like a crazed beast the swordsman lacked any sort of emotion or pleasure in this act. He was an assassin. 

Just then he caught a glimpse of a duo running towards the docks at full speed from the town centre. One of them was a former soldier and scholar Tora with the young Lucy in his arms, fear struck and fleeing from the carnage. The swordsman remained still and watching as he studied the mans reaction as it hit him, there was no escape for any of them. The girl strangely showed less fear, perhaps her young age allowed the situations direness escape her but it was of no consequence. There was only one thing to be done like it had been done so many times before. They had to be destroyed. Hatsu pushed himself from the wall and slowly strode at their backs, closing the distance between them. He had no need to neither sneak up nor hide his presence against them, they were no threat. It was the girl whom noticed him first and warned Tora who then quickly had her run off and hide, Hatsus’ gaze following her movements to take note of her hiding place before his attention returned to the man before him. A metal arm for battle and some fighting experience but he was not a swordsman. They were Hatsus’ preferred prey though the island seemed to lack any of note. Naturally. 

“Why are you doing this?" The man said with a waving voice. The Scholars body slightly shook most likely from fear at the outcome they both knew was going to occur. This man was no fool and being a soldier himself could most likely assess the strength of the man before him, if that was the case he likely knew full well how this face off would end. The agent, whose face was somewhat hidden by the collar of his cloak, softly frowned at the mans question. He had heard it so many times this night, and imagined he would hear it many more times to come. 
“Orders.” He stated simply. Tora blinked in confusion, the puzzlement on his face being answer enough. Hatsu decided to allow the man reasoning before his death, even if he had not allowed such for any others. This man was not like the others, he had some strength and some pride with something he wanted to protect. The others were trash.
“The Scholars researched something they should have steered clear from. For their greed, everyone on this island will die…” And with that the blade of one of his swords slipped through the cloaks gap. The sword was like a machete with a curved end, droplets of blood running along the blade and dripping onto the floor. His aura was dark and powerful, as if his very presence was enough for the job let alone using a weapon.
“Including you and the girl…” The hulking agent began his stride towards the former soldier with the blade of the sword raising into the air. As he came into range he struck, to what seemed a rather casual and idle slash, yet its' power was insane.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Dsurion Dimir, the Mechanic: Desperate Times; Desperate Measures]​*​

Smart, smart? Deductive reasoning aside this man was arrogant.  And by touching the bead on his head, gave away what his true ability was. But that was of little concern at the moment. Dsurion coughs violently as the diamond covered hand tears through his body. A sickly sucking sound can be heard as  Mushu pulls free of Dsurion’s body. Another violent cough erupts from the injured pirate as a mixture of blood and water spills from his mouth. Another vicious claw attack strikes Dsurion on the knees the solid impact splinters both as if they were wood. With a pained growl Dsurion collapses onto those injuries and catches another pained howl between his teeth, this man was indeed playing for keeps. But for all the man’s interleave and bravado he was careless.  “Very reckless mate.” Dusrion says as he begins to laugh spitting and sputtering blood. Mushu didn’t know what the man meant? Was he insane? Injuries such as these could be fatal and this man didn’t seem to care in the least little bit.  “Arrogance will be your undoing.” Dsurion adds with a grin after spitting blood to the side.

It wasn’t until a moment later, just before Zero himself made a move, that this arrogant man finally understood what Dsurion was going on about.  “Tag!” Frenzy shouts ripping up from under the shattered glass. Quicker then the man could react Frenzy had grabbed both legs and pulled with his upper arms. The cloth of his pants rip while the second sets of arms grabbed onto the man’s diamond covered skin.  “Ooooo Haahahahahaha!” the little maniac chuckled as Mushu felt himself weaken. His diamond slowly faded from his body as Frenzy tightened his grip, it must be made with Seastone the bounty hunter thinks,  “Present for you, present for you!” the mechanical miscreant chants  as those arms morph. A moment later two shackles composed of seastone is left in place of Frenzy’s hands as he darts over to his master. 


 “αυτόs πήρα you αληθινός καλός didn't αυτόs?” Frezy states in a hurried tick as he pokes at Dsurion’s knees.  “Dammit Frenzy!” Dsurion shouts while Frenzy breaks into a fit of laughter.

*[Bryagh; Marine Massacre]​*​
Bryagh’s words echo and reverberate through the Marines as their numbers dwindle. “You’ll not be getting your vile claws on David foul beast!” a Marine shouts as he pulls a saber from it sheath and charges forward. * “Vermin.”* Bryagh growls as the man charges, “Your not welcome here beast, now die!” the Marine shouts as he lunges forward with a horizontal slash . ~CLANG~ The blade echoes as it is caught in Bryagh’s teeth. A low grow escapes the monster as its stance lowers to all fours, “Release me!” the Marine screams as he tries his best to pull his weapon from the jaws of death. But it was no use as Bryagh pulled the man back. With a snap his teeth goes through the steel blade and with a snicker snap the tip of his tail goes through the man’s chest. * “Coward, show yourself!”* Bryagh demands with a roar tossing the limp Marine to the side.  With a grinding sound all of Bryagh’s talons carve into the ground as he runs forward, with a leap he is on another Marine as his hands, feet and mouth open wide. 

There is hardly time to yell as his crushing weight falls on the man, pulling him to the ground. The gaping maw of the beast wraps around the man’s jaws and head and with one disturbing crunch Bryagh relieves the man of his face. Blood and gore run down Bryagh’s scaly face as he pulls it to the other  Marines that look on in disgust as he swallows the chunk of flesh and bone whole. “Stop!” on shouts stepping forward, “I am David Allen Smith.” the man states dropping his sword and pistol. “I offer myself in the stead of the rest of my allies.” he says walking up to Bryagh. A vile laughter escapes Bryagh as he pulls himself form the partially eaten man. A clawed hand wraps around the marine’s waist and hoists him up to Bryagh’s level of sight. * “You think that I will simply spare them in exchange for your life? What are you thinking boy?”* Bryagh asks his eyes narrowing. “Honor sir, I am who you look for, these men are of no other concern to you.” the Marine replies without hesitation. * “Hahahahahahaha!”* Bragh laughs stepping back. * “Very well, but they will witness your demise.”* Bryagh growls. With a heavy heave he tosses the smaller Marine to the far wall, the one he was sent through earlier. With tremendous force David bounds off the surface and falls unconscious slamming into the ground by the strange dagger Bryagh dropped before his transformation.  “We won’t allow this!” several of the men shout as they brandish their weapons again, * “Fools.”* Bryagh simply replies falling back to all fours. Locking his jaws open again he spews another black acidic cloud into the charging ranks of Marines.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Ohara...*
> 
> The door to Thorn's office flew open, with one of his researchers flying through and skidding across the floor. He was bleeding heavily from several apparent bullet wounds. "Oh god, Hansel!" Thorn cried out, running over to the injured young man. _"G-get out. You need to leave now sir. It was a trap. We need..."_ Clemens ran over and examined his wounds. Her face turned pale, realizing what caused these. "What is it, Beverly?"
> 
> ...



Wick grit his teeth. Looks like they were too late. "Boy." He called to Rek. "Did your grandmothah..."

"No. No she wouldn't. Grandmother would never break a promise." Rek said. He knew the nature of those wounds quite well, and the identities of the men and women who use them. After all, he did steal their laundry once upon a time. "But this is an action by the government, that I can assure you."

"We're too late..." Wick uttered. 

Rek knew how Cipher Pol operated. His family did a lot of work alongside them, and his uncles and aunts would always tell him and his cousins stories of their brutality. "'Barbaric nimrods pretending to be masters of subtrefuge', Uncle Tsortea always said." 'Effective bastards though', Uncle Tsortea would always add. This one seemed more savage than your average murderer in a black suit, though. 

Wick pressed a button on his wheelchair. Smoke began to fill the room in large amounts, obscuring even the poneglyph. Rek felt a hand tug at him, and with little options he followed the hand. Either the poneglyph room was bigger than it looked, or he was currently being lead through a secret tunnel. I turned out to be the latter, since they were now outside the great library. Most of the Coven was there with Rek, and only now did he realize that it was Wick's hand that lead him out.

"All of you!" Wick gestured to the professors who made it out. "Evacuate your colleges! Get everyone to the docks, or into the bunkahs! And you, mistah Du Mortis! Come with me, if you want to live!" 

"What? No old man, I know that trick! You're not using me as leverage just because of who I am!" Rek said. 

"Bah! You're not prime hostaging material boy, we both know that! No, I need you for something else! And along the way, I'll promise to tell you everything!"

Rek had little choice. This Cipher Pol operation seemed to have much less staff than normal, so blending in with the enemy was out of the question. "Very well, where exactly are you taking me?"

Wick grinned. "To Ohara's Swan Song bunker!"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion Dimir, the Mechanic: Desperate Times; Desperate Measures]​*
> 
> Smart, smart? Deductive reasoning aside this man was arrogant.  And by touching the bead on his head, gave away what his true ability was. But that was of little concern at the moment. Dsurion coughs violently as the diamond covered hand tears through his body. A sickly sucking sound can be heard as  Mushu pulls free of Dsurion?s body. Another violent cough erupts from the injured pirate as a mixture of blood and water spills from his mouth. Another vicious claw attack strikes Dsurion on the knees the solid impact splinters both as if they were wood. With a pained growl Dsurion collapses onto those injuries and catches another pained howl between his teeth, this man was indeed playing for keeps. But for all the man?s interleave and bravado he was careless.  ?Very reckless mate.? Dusrion says as he begins to laugh spitting and sputtering blood. Mushu didn?t know what the man meant? Was he insane? Injuries such as these could be fatal and this man didn?t seem to care in the least little bit.  ?Arrogance will be your undoing.? Dsurion adds with a grin after spitting blood to the side.
> 
> ...



He felt his powers weaken, but his composure was calm and steady as ever.

*"Seastone?" *he said, before dodging the two incoming daggers behind him. *"Clever. If it was anybody else, that might do...HAKI BLAST!" *The seastone shattered into several pieces. Then, in one quick motion, he touched One's sword, before jumping a few steps to the side.

*"You are too weak. There is nothing you can do. Surrender now, and I won't beat you half to death."* he said. Looking at One, he raised an eyebrow.* "Or in your case, three forths to death."*

Then he sat down, looking towards the horizon.* "I am not sure if you have heard of us, but we, the Dragon Collaboration, is the biggest lawful crew out there. And unfortunatly for you two."* he paused, *"I am the strongest of them."* The air around him suddenly changed. Mushu gave of a sinister aura, and then he was gone.

Within a second, he was behind Zero. Again he hit the back of his head, but with his entire elbow this time. He was send flying, maybe about 2-300 meters, before finally landing hard on the sandy ground.

*"Now cyborg, your captain is out, are you still going to resist?" *he said, walking slowly towards him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

"Boy you really are pathetic aren't you?" Kaizo stood over the unconscious body of Lt. Commander Jinto Hazama. "Come on then, get up." With a swift kick, Kaizo sends Jinto's body rolling down the sandy beach. "Get up and stop playing around, if that was enough to kill you than i would have managed it years ago. Get. Up." "Nnngh..." Jinto's eyes struggled to open, but eventually won out. His vision was still blurred, but he could make out Kaizo's face as he stood over him. 

"What... are you doing here...?" Jinto coughed, his wounds still wide open and dripping blood. "I'm here to do some training, but i came across what appears to be a dead man." Kaizo dropped down onto Jinto's stomach, taking a bottle of water from his shirt and taking a swig. "NNGUAH YOU BASTARD!" Jinto coughs. "GET OFF ME!" "Oh? What are you going to do about it?" Kaizo reaches into his shirt and grabs a packet of salt, dumping it onto Jinto's wounds.

"GAAAAH!!!!!" "Shut up." Kaizo emptied the bottle of water onto Jinto's wound and sighed. "You should really wash that out, the salt will help disinfect it." Kaizo took out a second bottle of water and shoved it into Jinto's mouth, forcing him to drink the entire bottle. "Why are you helping me..." Jinto looked up at Kaizo, the bottle still in his mouth. 

"Why not." Kaizo shrugged. "You want my job don't you... Why not just let me die?" "That would be against orders." Kaizo took a small piece of jerky from his shirt and took a bite. "I'm supposed to be better than you, not kill you. Honestly, i would prefer to just beat you to death on my own. But you're already half there... It's not really a challenge anymore." 

Jinto laughed a bit. "Of course..." "Welp, come on then." Kaizo stood up and grabbed Jinto's left leg. "What are you doing asshole!?" Jinto shouts. "Taking you to get these wounds cleaned, Aimi Ren will do it without question. He and Tyre are training a ways away, but we should be able to get you fixed up in no time." 

"Then what." Jinto didn't seem like he was asking, it was more of a demand to know what Kaizo had planned. "Then, you and i will train together. No weights, no holding back, full powered combat." Jinto let out a sigh. "Fine by me."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Dsurion Dimir, The Sand Shark]​*​

Dsurion broke into another fit of laughter as Zero fell. Resist he says, Dsurion had been resisting his entire life, there was no way in hell he was going to bow at this or any point in his life.  “Submit, to you? I’d rather die.” Dsurion bites snapping his fingers. In an instant Frenzy latched onto both his thighs and spilt in two. A strange metallic grinding is heard as the mechanical contraption covered his kness and locked into place allowing Dsurion the power to stand again. Then pulling the sword of Plundarr to his torso he ignites it and sticks it into the wound track. The searing smell of burnt flesh and hair fills the air while Dsurion stood to his feet.  “Haki eh? That is a fancy trick Mate.” Dsurion grunts pulling his weapoin from his body.  “But I too have a few tricks up mah sleeves as well.” the madman says with a sly grin. Holing his left right hand out this self proclaimed strongest member of the dragon collaboration sees a switch.  “No you don’t mate, I might not be able to follow you, but mah eye can.” Dsurion states pressing the button on the trigger. 

Off shore a small explosion rocks the deck of their ship as a large ball of fire flies high into the air. It arcs at the apex of its lift and comes toward the small island. In the next instant it slams onto the beach near the two. Grinding of gears can be heard as the sand is tossed and thrown in all directions. Snapping of claws can be heard as from the dust cloud a giant mechanical scorpion emerges.



It hisses loudly as it moments later burrows into the sand. Taking that moment of distraction, Dsurion now a little more in practice, slams his feet off the ground five times in a blink performing a bit better Soru. Appearing by Zero he knells over him and squats down.  “1S2, Scorponock. Operation Stone Mist!” Dsurion orders.

The sand bulges around  Mushu as Scorponock swam through it, parts of its body emerges in quick succession spraying a storm of crushed seastone into the air like a fine fog.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 9, 2011)

*"Grand Line" Rumboar Island

World Pirates - Shishi*​
The androids' attack was timed, and so he was countered by the Shichibukai. Missing Moby's torso by a matter of inches Shishi soon found himself in a rather dangerous position, with Moby practicing his chiropractic skills on the android. Getting his left arm ripped out Shishi's sensors picked up on it instantly and shut that part of his body down. But that wasn't all as the android wanted to throw another punch in retaliation, but his skull was bashed in by his own arm which was now wielded by their opponent as if it were a bat.

His entire body was sent in to a nearby pile of ruble, created from when they disposed of Victor. But Moby didn't have a chance to finish Shishi of since Rush jumped in and engaged the Shichibukai. The first mate seemed like he was the only one left standing out of this pirate crew at that point.

Meanwhile Shishi lay there, in the rubble, his processor searching for effective strategies on fighting Moby. However the result was always the same. Result - "*NEGATIVE*"; result - "*NEGATIVE*"; result - "*NEGATIVE*". The screen inside his head continued to flash the same sign over and over again. They stood no chance, that was definite. But yet something was wrong, the machine despite the results couldn't stay down and accept its defeat.

For some reason Shishi seemed to ignore his programming and shook a little, little by little. "No." His sensors picked up a sound, and recognized it as Kaya. "No." That's right, even she pushed on after that move. "No." That was it, despite his silly programed rules the android wouldn't stay down. One statement wouldn't leave his processor, images of his crew wouldn't stop rolling in a slide show at blinding speed. Rush inevitably fell, and so Moby turned his attention towards Duke. Duke... the man that had pushed him against the mast that time, the man who trusted in his skills like no one before. The men who admired him back when they first met. Duke, the man Shishi drilled a way to victory for. 

Like a lightning bolt out of no where, the body of Shishi landed between Moby and his captain, his red eyes locking on the Warlord, who seemed a bit surprised by this turn of events. Thank you Kaya, for denying him to stay down. “NO LOSE SHISHI, PROTECT CAPTAIN!!” Thank you Brolly for believing in him even now in this dark moment. As Brolly spoke Shishi's speakers rolled out, and everyone in the near vicinity could hear.

"WE'RE THE WORLD PIRATES! AND WE DON'T BACK DOWN, ESPECIALLY NOT TO PUNKS LIKE YOU!"​ His speakers were loud as they replayed the statement Duke made as Shishi clenched his good fist tightly.

"Thank you Captain..."

His condition wasn't that bad, the ripped arm was just a spare part. He would replace it. His head was a little busted up as well. But his body was made out of Camuy, a metal stronger then steel so he'd be alright as he stared the good Doctor down. His inside engines red lined as he prepared to defend what was most important to him... His treasure...

His body launched forward, as he put both his body and his spirit on the line to defeat the man in front of him. Pulling his arm back he sent it forward once again. He'd bust this guy up with this fist.

"STRONG RIIIGHT!!!"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion Dimir, The Sand Shark]​*
> 
> Dsurion broke into another fit of laughter as Zero fell. Resist he says, Dsurion had been resisting his entire life, there was no way in hell he was going to bow at this or any point in his life.  ?Submit, to you? I?d rather die.? Dsurion bites snapping his fingers. In an instant Frenzy latched onto both his thighs and spilt in two. A strange metallic grinding is heard as the mechanical contraption covered his kness and locked into place allowing Dsurion the power to stand again. Then pulling the sword of Plundarr to his torso he ignites it and sticks it into the wound track. The searing smell of burnt flesh and hair fills the air while Dsurion stood to his feet.  ?Haki eh? That is a fancy trick Mate.? Dsurion grunts pulling his weapoin from his body.  ?But I too have a few tricks up mah sleeves as well.? the madman says with a sly grin. Holing his left right hand out this self proclaimed strongest member of the dragon collaboration sees a switch.  ?No you don?t mate, I might not be able to follow you, but mah eye can.? Dsurion states pressing the button on the trigger.
> 
> ...



Mushu sighed, knowing this guy would be a hastle. *"Fine. Goodbye."* he said. *"Kasou Kasou no Hybrid Form!"* His hand suddenly changed into the sword Dsurion was using.* "Flame Pyre!"* The sword was pluged into the ground hitting the mechanic scorpion straight on. The mist settled a few feet away from Mushu.

Then he took out his own sword. It looked like a prod, seeing as it was round, without any sharp edge. The other blade disappeared.* "Kasou Kasou no Hybrid Form!"* His sword now morphed with his body, and so did one of his hair balls. *"Diamond edge!"* His entire left side, uncluding his sword, was now encased in diamond, and the part where his hand and sword was now looked like a scimitar.

*"Diamond Cut!"* the cut was violent, but swift, cutting his mechanic arm clean off and making a big glesh wound from his shoulder down to his pelvis.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> Rex had found his way into a Gentleman's club, he wasn't sure what that was, but he did think of himself as a gentleman. Kaido and Kimchi had both wandered off on their own, Kaido had grown interested in the little fishman. And in their adventures, they had wandered down into a market district, but it was all rather dull to Kaido and Kimchi, well he was Kimchi. "Oh! Just tell me where the gambling houses are!" A blond haired man shouts. "Eh?" Kaido and Kimchi look over to see a fairly well dressed man wearing a coat of black and gold trim.
> 
> "Gambling? That sounds like my kind of place." Kaido smirked, heading over to the blond haired man. "Oi! Tell this guy where the gambling houses are! I wanna go too!" Kaido demands. "What's gambling?" Kimchi looks up at Kaido, but the blue haired gunner just shakes his head. "You're too young, just don't listen to us alright?" "Kay..."



The Gambling House-

"And bust." "OI! THAT'S A RIP!" Kaido shouts, pulling out his pistol and pointing it at the dealer, men quickly swarm in and grab him by the arms, keeping him from pointing the gun at anyone. "YEAH!" The blond haired man shouts, though he too is restrained. "WINNER!" The dealer yells, unfazed by the pirate and his friend. "I won." Kimchi blinks.

"HE'S NOT EVEN OLD ENOUGH TO GAMBLE!!!" Soon, Kaido and his friend can be seen thrown out of the gambling house, hitting the dirt hard. "I'LL REMEMBER THIS ASSHOLES!" Kaido growls. "Tch... lost again." The blond haired man sighs. "Ah... wait, i don't believe we've introduced ourselves." He holds out his hand and smiles. "My name is Raymond." "Kaido." The two shake hands and turn back to the gambling house. "WINNER!" They hear shouted once more, "Ah... I win again." "HOW DOES HE DO THAT!?" Both men scream.



> Alex-
> 
> "Urgh... I can't take it anymore." Alex left Ral and everyone to their own devices, he'd been going crazy dealing with them and Rex only made matters worse, refusing to pull the reins on the crew and keep them from doing stupid crap... hell he encouraged it! "It's hard to deal with the ignorant isn't it?" A young man wearing black and gold armor and purple scarf stood near a stone pillar... "Yeah, it is." Alex sighed. "Come, I'll buy you a drink." Alex smiled a little at the stranger... "Yeah, sounds good."



The two men sit in a bar, each one taking shot after shot, trying to forget the idiots they work with. "So, you don't know your family huh?" The man asks Alex. "Mom died when i was a kid and dad was never there. Don't know if he's alive or dead... Rex still has some memories of the old man i guess, but they are faint.. fuzzy little things." The man next to him nods. "Ah... say what's your name?" 

"I'm Zahala." He responds. "Nice to meet you." Alex takes another drink, while Zahala merely sips on his. "So you grow up around here or-"CRACK, Zahala's glass shatters as Alex speaks, stopping the question in an instant. "Ah... sorry, i.. sometimes i have these spasms..." Zahala laughed nervously and unclenched his hand, blood dripping from his wounds, mixing with the alcohol and pooling on the table.

"Oi! Can we get a napkin or something over here!" Alex shouts. "No no.. It's fine, I'm sure." Zahala held his wrist, trying to stop the flow of blood to his hand. "I do this often... the spasms, they just happen you know." He smiled a bit. "You sure...? You should really take care of tha-" "No no.. I'll just go home and take care of it myself... It was nice meeting you Alex-san.. I'll see you around." "Yeah.. Take care..."


----------



## Noitora (Jun 9, 2011)

*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Wutai Island

Braska Hextor*​
*In the town hall?*
?Cap?n!? A dark skinned groggy man bellowed as he waddled into the town meeting hall. Most did not even regard his presence apart from the Captain and the swordsman. Canka groaned knowing some sort of issue had spurred during his party and leant back on his chair with an annoyed expression. He hated being interrupted during a good time. Eventually he barked back at the tubby man with a furrowed brow.
?The hell is it!?? The round pirate whimpered at the yelling before he dragged himself to the table to reply. The Feral Pirates were a merciless bunch, even to their own allies when they pissed each other off. The Feral Three, Captain Canka, First mate Kain and Swordsman Ler?del were known as such within the first half of Grand Line. Truly murderous monsters in their own right. The tubby pirate sucked in his courage.
?? Ah, some ship is comin? up to the dock. Don?t seem like marines, ain?t flyin? any Rodger. Prob? just some trader or soemthin?.? Canka groaned in annoyance. Could not afford word to spread of his presence just yet. However before he made a move the rustle of the swordsman tickled his ear as the man was already making for the doorway.
?Tired of parties? I?ll polish my sword on blood.? The Captain roared out in laughter and shook his head. 
?Fine, enjoy yourself you creepy bastard!?

*Wutai Island Docks?*
The Glowing Future finally reached the docks of Wutai Island with the Knight applying the needed securities to keep it safe. His piercing gaze flashed over the town before him briefly, before he double took. It was practically silent. There was barely anyone on the streets with food and trash lying around without any care at all. It reminded him of Mock Town but without all the Pirates running around drunk and fighting. Braska frowned lightly in question before he continued to climb over the rail and down the ramp of the ship. Much to his surprise he was not alone. He blinked slightly as a slender blonde haired man in a white jacket stood before him, two katana at his hip. Braska took note of the weapons but did not jump to any conclusions. 
?Thought this was a ghost town, good to see the living. You wield swords I see, is there a place that sells blades, mine was recently? destroyed.? He said respectfully. The Feral Pirate studied him in silence in moment. The mans face was familiar but he could not put his finger on it. Of course Ler?del was no joker and quickly got to the point.
?Not for you. This Island is under the Feral Pirates control now. I desire some exercise who my blade soaks in blood, but a swordsman with a sword is not my tastes.? As the pirate reached for one of his blades the Knight made a slight movement with his hands to prepare for combat but was surprised when the blade was thrown to his feet.
?I?m Ler?del of the Feral Pirates. Remember the name as you fall, swordsman.? Like a blur the man that named himself Ler?del was flashing towards Braska with his blade drawn in a thrusting motion. The knight was not about to be taken down so easily, his mrtal boot kicked up the blade to his hands which quickly moved to deflect the blade to the side followed by the hilt being rammed into the pirates nose. Blood spurted from his nostrils as he skidded back over the ground, his eyes wide with shock.
?You actually? stopped me?? The Lion of the Revolutionaries gave the newly acquired blade a twirl to test its balance before he slid into his fighting stance.
?I see? I am not quite sure what sort of devilry is occurring here, but if a man passes me a blade to battle him I shall respect that honor and defeat you with the same honor.? The pirate wore a blank expression.
?? Tch. Going to be an interesting warm up, indeed.?

The clanging of metal echoed through the dockyard as the two swordsmen clashed. Braska remained of the defensive blocking and deflecting the enemy strikes time and time again, the frustration becoming noticeable in Ler?dels features at his inability to land the hit his sword craved for. The innocent folk of Wutai Town began to peer from their windows and from ally ways at the complete random battle taking place on their dock. The knight caught their blades together and held them in place as a thoughts danced in his mind. This guy seemed so powerful, more powerful that Sheerer back in West Blue yet he was holding his own pretty easily. Had he really become stronger due to his defeat at the hands of Zarick. With a clear head he fought so much more effectively.
?What the fuck?? The swordsman growled from behind his teeth as the knight overpowered him. He could not understand why it was impossible to land a single strike.
?I do not know why you have come at me and you do not seem like the type to answer questions. I apologize.? He felt like himself again. His narrow vision had lessened somewhat and his mannerisms were returning. Unimpressed by the Revolutionaries comment implying he already had won he quickly leapt backwards and span his blade at his side.
?Apologize!? So be it. I?ll perform the secret technique of the Feral Trio. Prepare to b-? His words were suddenly cut off as Braskas? blade passed through his stomach as the sword skid along the ground next to him. The pirates? eyes rolled back as he collapsed forward in a heap while the victor returned to full height and wiped over the blade of the katana. The sword was okay, nothing particular amazing like his guardian claymore but it would do for the moment. His gaze lingered down upon the fallen pirate for a moment before a sigh left his lips. Why would someone leap out of no where and attack him out of the blue. Perhaps he was some kind of mugger? 

Suddenly a loud crash echoed from across the docks as a row of barrels collapsed upon the pavement and a trio of men, one in his teens, another middle aged and the last clearly elderly with a walking stick collapsed into a pile while throwing their hands up in shock. Braska watched the performance with a confused expression, the trio all staring at him with sweat tricking down their faces.
?You? defeated one of the Feral trio!?? The middle aged man said. A nervous grin grew over his lips as his patted his scruff beard.
?P-perhaps? you?re here to help us??


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2011)

*"The eyes of a Man, Rumboar Ruins...*

Moby looked at this steel guardian with the closest thing to shock that he has shown any of the rookies. Not so much for the attack. It stood to reason that a robot would protect something.... 

"No." the voice of that strange winged girl voiced Moby's thoughts on Shishi.

"No."

Of course it made perfect sense for a machine to coldly brush off an attack and et right back to the duty it was programmed fore. However, Moby knew human emotion when he saw it. Just from the desperation of the movements, the cold of the eyes. This hunk of metal and wires...

was displaying genuine love?

"No." 

“NO LOSE SHISHI, PROTECT CAPTAIN!!” 

And another one was still conscious?!? Moby swung his head toward Brolly. His body was in ribbons. The Shichibukai was sure he would actually have to do surgery to keep him alive after Polly's assault! And yet... 

"WE'RE THE WORLD PIRATES! AND WE DON'T BACK DOWN, ESPECIALLY NOT TO PUNKS LIKE YOU!"​
The digitized voice of the rookie finally caused Moby to smile beside himself. This was almost too much. 

"Such curious chemistry..."

"STRONG RIIIGHT!!!"

Shishi had the body of a robot, the eyes of a man and, in the heat of his love for Duke, the speed of a bullet. 

Moments before the robot could see the veins in the cruel Warlord's eyes, Moby jumped back from the attack. As expected, Shishi swung at air and lost his balance. The cyborg's neck, whose joint was already slightly damaged from the assault, was exposed. Moby brought his elbow down on it. 

It was the first mistake the Shichibukai had made in this fight. 

Although his Devil Fruit kept him from feeling pain, he knew the strike barely pahsed Shishi. His armor was made of something incredibly tough. 

Moby's eyes hardened. 

Steel he could handle. He was as strong a man as anyone could hope to be... anyone without haki. For whatever reason (Moby has his theories) the Warlord could never use haki on any level. Ironically, haki users like Oda and Polly, who were not quite on their boss's level, would have tore this machine to pieces by now... the battlefield was a complicated place.

*"THERE!"*

And suddenly, in a fraction of a second, Shishi's processor's flashed an opening. 

The robot quickly brought his head up, sending it jettisoning into Moby's chin! 

"Hm!??"

Numb or not, Moby's motor reflexes would be affected by such a blow to the chin. The robot would make full use of this opportunity. He regained his footing and sent a crushing blow toward Moby's head and it just BARELY missed as the Shichibukai dodged. 

*CRRACCK!!*

However, the blow hit Moby's right shoulder. 

The integrity of the hit made him spun around like a top. His arm gushed blood. Moby of course didn't feel anything but he could hear the bone shattering. 

Quicker then quick, with the strength of the spin, he placed his right leg against the robot neck and kicked off of him. The move sent both the robot jettisoning backward (though he kept his footing) and sent Moby flying back in the opposite direction. It was really just to afford him some space. 

The Shichibukai ran his left hand up and down his wound. Shishi gained a vast amount off encouragement, seeing the Shichibukai's right shoulder slumped far lower then the left! 

With out taking hostile eyes off of the machine, Moby snapped his shoulder back into proper alignment. He then did a very quick massage technique, rapidly poked his arm at five different points, and released. He moved his right arm to show the machine that it was as though nothing happened! He would have to operate proper once he got back to his office, but this would at least keep him fighting for an hour.

Moby took a deep breath in slight aggravation. 

"There is a disadvantage to your being a machine that you have not taken into account..." 

Shishi was on the move once more. He didn't want to hear another word from this man. 

"I was holding back on your crew because I wanted them alive..." Moby began to advance toward the Shichibukai as well. His eyebrows were furrowed. "You, however..."

And the two met each other in close combat. Shishi threw flurries of punches far beyond his performance peak. Moby showed his agility by dodging the blows, watching the movements of the machine closely. 

In his eagerness, SHishi put too much hit behind a punch. Moby flipped backward and at the same time sent his feet into the machine's head. This didn't do much damage to the steel but the neck joint, already strained, snapped back as though he were human. Shishi lunched back, and Moby regained his footing, and delivered a vicious kick upward into the joint spaced between left thigh and pelvic area. 

The leg ripped clean off. 

*"You're not alive at all, are you?!"*

Shishi fell to the ground, missing one arm and a leg. Still, he couldn't let his crew down. Catching himself with his good arm before he fell completely to the floor, the machine craned his head towa- 

Moby hurled a chunk of concrete the size of a basketball directly at Shishi's head. It hit HARD.

*CRREEEAKK*

The neck joint was utterly broken, leaving the machine with a head that floated this way and that like a bobble-head toy.

Shish fell to the floor and no sooner then the dust settled Moby had his foot on the machine's neck. He wasn't finished. 

From the open socket where Shishi's arm once was the Shichibukai dug into his body, pulling out wires and metal things that flashed with violent lights and sent sparks flying upward. 

"I am no technician, so forgive me if I pull out something vital." 

After a while, Shishi's eyes began to flash off and on like a light bulb that wasn't screwed in too tight. Sparks were flying everywhere and if Moby could feel them he may have stopped earlier. But eventually he stopped. Even though he could have shut this hunk of metal down completely he said he wanted to capture them all alive. Existential prattle aside, that included this thing being reasonably turned "on". He left Shishi blinking in and out of consciousness. 

"Don't load them in yet." Moby called out to the two crewmates who were just about to start putting the defeated crew into the ship. "The experiment isn't over."

Moby, again, walked back over to the damaged Duke. 

"Let the crew continue to call on their captain. Let them wail as though it would make some kind of difference. I want him to hear them!"

He took the scalpel out once more. There would be no more outside interference. A foreboding darkness was beneath his hideous eyes. 

*"I am still waiting on that miracle, Duke Kaiser."*


----------



## Gaja (Jun 9, 2011)

*East Blue" Spring Break Island

"Golden Snake" Marines - Pattaya*​
The first round against the bears went outstanding. Pattaya had beaten all of them up like it was nothing. But that was mostly because those were the young and smaller ones. Kamogawa actually had the big nasty ones too, but he wanted for Brandy to get a taste of it as well. So he pulled Pattaya out of the pit after PwnGoat Jr. smashed everything that moved. It wasn't like those guys were pushovers but Pattaya was growing and getting stronger. Soon thereafter you could see the young Marine run up a hill with crazy speed and trying to catch up to Wei, Silva and Brandy with Kamogawa riding atop his giant boar behind him.

"Seems like all of the members of his family are monsters..." He commented on the potential of the young man as he watched him run like there was no tomorrow, and still not get tired. It was fascinating to watch really, but Kamogawa didn't dare show admiration, or the Marine would never get serious. "RUN FASTER YOU DIMWIT! I ALMOST FELL ASLEEP HERE!!!" The old man yelled behind Pattaya as young man gritted his teeth and seemed to get angry. "Damn you old man!!!"

Accelerating towards the top Pattaya was now actually right next to Brandy's group. So when he looked to the side he raised raised his arm like an idiot. "Brandy-chan looking hot~~~~!" And with that he continued to run up the hill, yelling to motivate himself. "RAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!" Reaching the top first he raised his arms as if he actually won something, while sweating. Seconds later Wei, Silva, Brandy and then the rest of the guys reached the top. Followed by the boar carrying Kamogawa. Silva looked at Wei and nodded, as they both saw that Brandy wasn't tired.

So the muscular fighter named Wei walked over to Brandy and politely asked as they had two minutes of rest before moving on to the next part of the training. "Excellent Brandy-san, you seem to be in good shape. So for the next part we'll be doing strength exercises, a lot of explosive stuff as well. So tell me what is your fighting style like? And are there areas in which you would like to improve upon?"

Pattaya on the other hand made several calm, deep breaths, so that he could recover for the next part. For sure the old man wasn't gonna go easy on him so he made sure to recover. Kamogawa got off his boar and observed everyone. Pattaya seemed to be in excellent condition, so he'd pair him up with Silva to that the two can beat on each other a little. This Brandy girl however, she seemed to have potential, but to him it looked like she was self trained.

So the old man made sure to listen to what the young girl had to say while in the background Pattaya was already jumping up and down, ready for whatever the old man had in store for him. "Yosha~ I'll be the best!" Striking a manly pose that showed of his abs, you could see Silva imitating Pattaya completely, as the two goofed around Kamogawa made a mental note to give them push ups as punishment later when they're tired.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island​
“Wahahahahahaha!” Tommy came out of the antique shop with his bag loaded even more than it had been previously, after explaining the situation to the owner, he then managed to grab nearly everything from the entire shop, although he had begrudgingly agreed with the owner that if he took everything the person wouldn't be left with anything to do good business, and if there's one thing Tommy could respect it was good business, “I'm rich!” Tommy shouted with glee, and turned to look at the man who led him there, “By the way, I don't believe I know your name yet.”

“Oh-ho! It's true I haven't told you that yet!” The man smirked at Tommy, “My name is Gallero!”

“Gallero? That's an interesting name.” Tommy chanced a look at the sky, the weather looked perfectly clear to him, “My name is Tommy Jones.”

“Tommy! That's a pretty strong name!” Gallero laughed almost Hyena like in nature, “Now then, how about I treat you to that drink?”

“Sounds like a plan to me.” Tommy looked around to see if any of his crew members were near by, however he couldn't seem to spot any of them, “Oh well I'll just have to meet up with all those guys later!”

“You have friends on the island too, eh?” Gallero noticed a rather cute woman walking by, “Ooh look, that's a rare find of a woman right there!” Gallero yelled which caused the woman to blush, and pick up her walking pace a little bit.

“Hoo, man I love it when I get money!” Tommy grinned as he thought about his past, “Growing up in poverty and nearly losing your house can make a person understand how important that kind of thing is, I'm just glad my parents are alright now.” Tommy looked at Gallero as they walked, “By the way, you sure seem to know a lot about this island, did you grow up here by chan-”

“Ah look at that, there's a bar right over there!” Gallero cut off Tommy, which indicated to Tommy that he didn't want to talk about the subject, “Come, let us go in and I shall pay for a couple of drinks!”

“Sounds like a plan to me.” Tommy smirked as he walked into the bar with Gallero in tow, however something caught his eye as he walked into the bar, a man sitting in the bar by himself, “Oh it's Alex!” Tommy attempted to flag the swordsman down, “How did you end up all the way over here?”


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 9, 2011)

*Levy A. Than~ Satan's Mistress​*
The crew had made it through the storm! The normally somber crew of the Satan's mistress all were smiling. Just a few moments ago, they had believed that death was knocking on their door. They were incorrect, though. Thanks to the efforts of the senior officers on the ship, Dante's 'generals' you might say the entire crew was safe. Men hugged each other, tears poured from their eyes. "I can't believe I'm alive~" Some of them shouted. It all looked extremely comical as men dance and sung, hopping around the ship. The sound of a pitchfork hitting the wooden deck could be heard though and all eyes went to the person who made the tapping noise. Dante, his body worn and tired still had a very serious look on his face. They all knew what this meant and although they were tired, the captain didn't believe in such partying. Only what was head of them mattered.

Using the attention on Dante, Levy slipped away, unnoticed from his captain. To save the ship, Levy had to be freed from the chains that Dante had imprisoned him with. Soon as the battle was over, Levy had started moving far as way he could get from Dante. He knew his captain would not forget what happened on Topsville, but so far, he was in the clear. Levy of course hadn't forgotten either. He had lost another battle against Dante... As he was walking, he sees several crewmembers snickering. Levy looked in their direction and growled, *"Up to no good, probably..."* And this was coming from one of the least notable Devil Kings. However, as an important member of the crew, Levy needed to keep the other crewmembers in line. And he did enjoy bullying humans.

So when he walked over to see the pirates carving into the wood of the ship, crudely with sticks, he looks to see what they're writing. The pirates had not noticed him yet... As Levy reads, his eyes widen, *"What the hell is this!" *He shouted and the pirates all jump, shrieking like little girls. They try to cover the writing up, but levy tosses them to the side and raises a finger to read it. As he did, he only got angrier...

_Dante-_ 2
_Levy-_ 0

The pirates, who were now practically kneeling before Levy started to plead. "You must understand! It's only for fun! It doesn't represent what we actually think about you!" They exclaimed, tears pouring from their eyes. They had made it out of the storm, but where about to be killed by Levy! Honestly, they preferred the storm compared to Levy's gigantic jaws and teeth biting off their heads. However, what happened next suprised them. Levy started to laugh. The pirates rose their heads in confusion. Levy looked down at them and grinned, *"As if I care about what humans say about me..."* He snorted at the pure notion, *"I'm not going to kill you, though... Don't mistake it for mercy!"* He stated, quickly. He couldn't let these weaklings think he was the weakling. That notion was foolish.

Levy simply turned his back on them and started to walk away, but one of the pirates speaks. He stutters, "B-but why aren't you killing us!?" He asked, confused. Normally Levy would've ripped their heads off. The fish man turned around though and folded his arms, * "Simple. This has come to make me realize that I've actually gotten weaker..." *He stated. *"I relied on the use of that hammer... too much." *He thought back to that demonic weapon forged by fish man hate for humans, *"It was corrupting me, feeding me power, but controlling me... I want to control my own power! Not through a damn weapon..."* He muttered. The pirate still looked confused and when Levy sees the blank expression on his face, he rose a blue hand to facepalm. *"Why am I telling stupid humans this anyway? You don't understand, anything..."*

*"But I'm not going to just let you guys slide either! Clean the entire fucking ship if you have the nerve to carve into it... Not respecting the beauty of a ship, you humans truly sicken me." *He said this with a smile though and walked away from the pirates. He knew they had gotten the message. Levy had spared them from death, but if they didn't clean up the ship, he would A. snap their neck like twig, B. bite their heads off, C. throw them into the ocean. As he walked away, he sees Semmy, the crew's favorite panda. He was holding something in his head... Levy rose an eyebrow and pointed in his direction *"Panda!"* He shouted, getting Semmy's attention. "*What the hell is that?"* He asked.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island​
> ?Wahahahahahaha!? Tommy came out of the antique shop with his bag loaded even more than it had been previously, after explaining the situation to the owner, he then managed to grab nearly everything from the entire shop, although he had begrudgingly agreed with the owner that if he took everything the person wouldn't be left with anything to do good business, and if there's one thing Tommy could respect it was good business, ?I'm rich!? Tommy shouted with glee, and turned to look at the man who led him there, ?By the way, I don't believe I know your name yet.?
> 
> ?Oh-ho! It's true I haven't told you that yet!? The man smirked at Tommy, ?My name is Gallero!?
> ...



"Eh?" Alex turned to look at their newest member, "I was here with a friend, but he took off. He hurt his hand on some glass." Alex took a swig from his drink and raised his hand signaling he wanted another. "I see you lack a moral compass like my brother. Did you pay for all those antiques or did you force the shop owner to give them to you free? You might be happy to have made some money, but how will he feed his own family?" Alex took another drink and shook his head. "Sorry, sorry... none of my business."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Eh?" Alex turned to look at their newest member, "I was here with a friend, but he took off. He hurt his hand on some glass." Alex took a swig from his drink and raised his hand signaling he wanted another. "I see you lack a moral compass like my brother. Did you pay for all those antiques or did you force the shop owner to give them to you free? You might be happy to have made some money, but how will he feed his own family?" Alex took another drink and shook his head. "Sorry, sorry... none of my business."



?Ouch.? Tommy winced at the friend breaking his hand on the glass, then heard what Alex was telling him, ?Hmm? What are you saying? I merely explained to the shop owner that we returned Genbu, and he was happy to offer everything to me for free.? Tommy grinned at the swordsman, ?Of course I didn't take everything, I had to leave him with some stuff to be able to sell, I understand perfectly well the need to take care of a family.? Tommy understood that need almost a little too well, which was the sole reason he didn't take every antique he could get his hands on in the store.

?Oh-ho! Bartender, how bout a couple of drinks over here!? Gallero yelled at the bartender, ?One for me and one for my new friend Tommy!?

?Speaking of which I met someone on this island as well.? Tommy pointed at Gallero, ?His name is Gallero, he seems to know a lot about this island, I guess he grew up on it.? Tommy gave the man a puzzled look, ?Doesn't seem to want to talk about it though, must be a pretty harsh past.? Tommy sat down at the bar stool as the bartender brought them the drinks, ?Speaking of your brother, I saw a restaurant earlier that had the meat section entirely cleared out, he must have already been there.?

?That was some crazy stuff!? Gallero entered into the conversation, ?I've never seen a restaurant's meat section cleaned out like that before! It's like a pack of angry wolves just went through it.?

?Eheh..? Tommy laughed nervously, ?I'm just glad everything on this island is being offered to us for free.?

?Damn idiots..? Tommy heard Alex mutter as he started to guzzle down his drink, and Tommy had to grin at that statement, those two could definitely be idiots sometimes.

?Oh by the way.? Gallero grinned at Tommy, ?You gonna introduce me to your friend there??

?Oh right, where are my manners!? Tommy pointed at Alex, ?This is Alex, he's a swordsman apparently, although I haven't seen him fight yet.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ouch.? Tommy winced at the friend breaking his hand on the glass, then heard what Alex was telling him, ?Hmm? What are you saying? I merely explained to the shop owner that we returned Genbu, and he was happy to offer everything to me for free.? Tommy grinned at the swordsman, ?Of course I didn't take everything, I had to leave him with some stuff to be able to sell, I understand perfectly well the need to take care of a family.? Tommy understood that need almost a little too well, which was the sole reason he didn't take every antique he could get his hands on in the store.
> 
> ?Oh-ho! Bartender, how bout a couple of drinks over here!? Gallero yelled at the bartender, ?One for me and one for my new friend Tommy!?
> 
> ...



"I'm the first mate and swordsman of the Green Cloak Pirates." Alex responds, downing another shot before standing up and backing away from the bar. "Swordsman huh...?" Gallero asks him. "I'm not that good..." Alex adjusts the massive blade on his back and heads towards the door. "I'm going to go see if i can find a couple inns in this place and try to get us a place to stay for tonight. We'll need to spend a couple days here to restock the ship completely, we're out of everything." He waved Tommy off as he left the bar. "Don't take advantage of the people too much. It's wrong to expect everything free."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I'm the first mate and swordsman of the Green Cloak Pirates." Alex responds, downing another shot before standing up and backing away from the bar. "Swordsman huh...?" Gallero asks him. "I'm not that good..." Alex adjusts the massive blade on his back and heads towards the door. "I'm going to go see if i can find a couple inns in this place and try to get us a place to stay for tonight. We'll need to spend a couple days here to restock the ship completely, we're out of everything." He waved Tommy off as he left the bar. "Don't take advantage of the people too much. It's wrong to expect everything free."



?Why don't you check the center of the town towards the castle?? Tommy surmised, ?I doubt they would have an inn on the outskirts of the town.? Tommy waved at Alex as he went to leave, ?Don't worry about me, I may be a greedy bastard, but I'm not a selfish greedy bastard.? Tommy smirked at Alex, ?If everything in the world were free, I wouldn't have had to rob from pirates to get the money I needed to pay for stuff.?

?Robbed from Pirates?? Gallero raised an eyebrow, ?You're on a pirate crew though, aren't you??

?It's a long story, you see there was this island with a tyrannical marine leader, and I took him down so that the island could be at peace.? Tommy shook his head, ?The marines didn't like me after that, so I really only have a choice of being independent or being a pirate.? Tommy grinned, ?To be honest I didn't really care about either side when I set out to sea, but when you're running from the marines it's nice to have some friends to protect you.?

?That's true isn't it?!? Gallero laughed again, that Hyena like laughed unnerved Tommy for some reason, but he could deal with it, ?It's great to have people you can laugh with, cry with, and share everything with!? Gallero ordered some more drinks for himself to go, and some more for Tommy as well.

?To go, you're leaving already?? Tommy looked slightly down, he was really beginning to like his friend.

?Don't look so sad!? Gallero grinned at Tommy as he paid for the tab, and picked up his drinks,  ?I'd love to stay and chat some more, but I have places I need to be, a bit of a busy man you know!? Gallero placed his hand on Tommy's shoulder, ?Being alone is such a harsh thing, isn't it? As long as you have that crew of yours, every day is a precious day worth living.? Gallero grinned at Tommy, ?So remember this, no matter how hard things get, you must always keep a smile on your face, you have to laugh and be free, that way you can be the backbone support that your crew needs!? Gallero took his hand off of Tommy's shoulder, and headed towards the door, ?It's been fun meeting you, Tommy! I hope we meet again!?

Tommy smiled at the departing man, ?It was great meeting you too.? Tommy grinned at Gallero, ?Don't be too hard on the women out there!? That statement elicited another laugh from the man as he left the building, ?Be the backbone support that my crew needs, huh?? Tommy smiled, the man had a point after all, and he guzzled down the rest of his drink, then grabbed the remaining bottles, and headed out of the bar, the talk with Gallero having refreshed him and brought him back into good spirits.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Cleaning up the Mess]​*
It wasn?t pretty, but what battle truly is?? In an ironic twist of fate both Zero and Dsurion are left to their fate as Mushu is called back to home base. Deep below the sands Scorponok circles the battlefield keeping tabs on its master?s life signs. They were very faint, but they were indeed there. Moments that seemed like hours to Dsurion?s battered body passes but finally Mushu is far enough away for the mechanical scorpion to act without interference. With swift movements the large scorpion emerges from the sands a yard or so from its master. The cascading of sand leaves small rivers in the scorpion?s wake as it throttles long. Reaching Dsurion first its rotating claws hum to a stop, gently scooping his devastated body up the scorpion places the broken form of Dsurion on his back. Feeling Dsurion is in better care Frenzy disengages from him and falls to the ground and reconnects becoming whole. Its teeth chatter and close to a stop. Its eyes dim several times as if blinking, it couldn?t quite understand how or why Dsurion was beaten so easily so quickly. 

But it is just a passing fancy, Frenzy was programmed devoid of emotion. With a small almost metallic like sigh the small construct scurries over to Dsurion?s severed arm while Scorponok retrieves Zero's limp form as well. With a leap and a bound Frenzy is atop the much larger scorpion as it dashes toward the shoreline. Reaching the breaking water it kicks its legs into high gear as small rockets ignite. The large metal monster lifts into the air with great velocity. A moment later it lands on the deck rocking the entire ship. In another moment both Dsurion and Zero are placed on the deck.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Cleaning up the Mess]​*
> 
> It wasn?t pretty, but what battle truly is?? In an ironic twist of fate both Zero and Dsurion are left to their fate as Mushu is called back to home base. Deep below the sands Scorponok circles the battlefield keeping tabs on its master?s life signs. They were very faint, but they were indeed there. Moments that seemed like hours to Dsurion?s battered body passes but finally Mushu is far enough away for the mechanical scorpion to act without interference. With swift movements the large scorpion emerges from the sands a yard or so from its master. The cascading of sand leaves small rivers in the scorpion?s wake as it throttles long. Reaching Dsurion first its rotating claws hum to a stop, gently scooping his devastated body up the scorpion places the broken form of Dsurion on his back. Feeling Dsurion is in better care Frenzy disengages from him and falls to the ground and reconnects becoming whole. Its teeth chatter and close to a stop. Its eyes dim several times as if blinking, it couldn?t quite understand how or why Dsurion was beaten so easily so quickly.
> 
> But it is just a passing fancy, Frenzy was programmed devoid of emotion. With a small almost metallic like sigh the small construct scurries over to Dsurion?s severed arm while Scorponok retrieves Zero's limp form as well. With a leap and a bound Frenzy is atop the much larger scorpion as it dashes toward the shoreline. Reaching the breaking water it kicks its legs into high gear as small rockets ignite. The large metal monster lifts into the air with great velocity. A moment later it lands on the deck rocking the entire ship. In another moment both Dsurion and Zero are placed on the deck.



Zero was the first to wake up, his vision was close to non existant. *"Fuck, that bastard beat my occtipal lobe quite hard."* he said, trying to get a feel of where he was. He was on a boat. A quite boat. Crawling along the deck, he found a wet substance. It was One. Feeling his pulse, he smiled. *"Still alive." *Then he crawled over the the mast, waiting for his vision to return.

*"We can't do anything on grand line like this. We need more power."*

*End of arc III*


----------



## Cooli (Jun 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> It was soon that Zaika had found himself nearing the group known as the Uccello, he could see the captain as he leaped behind some cover. They were discussing something, but it made no difference to Zaika... Soon, Zaika moved from his cover and hid his hands behind his back. "Hello travelers, I am the priest of this island." He spoke, walking towards the pirates. "I beg of you, Come with me, the children... There are still some left! The others, they have gone crazy... The islanders are killing each other... I fear that god has given up on this island... but please, aid me, Save the children!"



WHAT!? That can't be! Everything was just fine! Raven was about to jump off the boat and go with the priest, but he was stopped by Parrot. The rest of the crew felt uneasy about what the priest just said. For talking of such trouble, his demeanor was quite calm, not like someone who had just escaped from a pit of insanity. Tell me, if what you say is true, then why are you all the way out here? You don't seem to have any marks or signs on you that suggest what you say is true Who cares about that!? If what he says is true, then we're wasting time! Hold on...Parrot has a point Ryuu interrupted. If what he says is true, then how did he manage to escape unscathed, and why is he acting so calmly? Though his voice expresses concern, his actions betray him. It wasn't their fault that they showed doubt in what the priest was saying. From where they were, they could neither hear the explosions at the docks or the screams of those being slaughtered. Even the flames of destruction were hidden from their sight. Though they were smart to be cautious, as things would soon turn ugly. Are you guys crazy!? Raven's jaw dropped in disbelief. This man is a priest! He has to tell the truth! Raven's words held a bit of truth, but it just made the situation even more tense.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

Cooli said:


> WHAT!? That can't be! Everything was just fine! Raven was about to jump off the boat and go with the priest, but he was stopped by Parrot. The rest of the crew felt uneasy about what the priest just said. For talking of such trouble, his demeanor was quite calm, not like someone who had just escaped from a pit of insanity. Tell me, if what you say is true, then why are you all the way out here? You don't seem to have any marks or signs on you that suggest what you say is true Who cares about that!? If what he says is true, then we're wasting time! Hold on...Parrot has a point Ryuu interrupted. If what he says is true, then how did he manage to escape unscathed, and why is he acting so calmly? Though his voice expresses concern, his actions betray him. It wasn't their fault that they showed doubt in what the priest was saying. From where they were, they could neither hear the explosions at the docks or the screams of those being slaughtered. Even the flames of destruction were hidden from their sight. Though they were smart to be cautious, as things would soon turn ugly. Are you guys crazy!? Raven's jaw dropped in disbelief. This man is a priest! He has to tell the truth! Raven's words held a bit of truth, but it just made the situation even more tense.



Archey, now loose from the tree, was running towards the crew. As he passed Zaika, he tilted his head. "If it isn't Zaika, the priest. What bring you here?" he asked, a tiny bit sarcastic in his voice. 

The way the rest of the crew was looking at Zaika gave him a bad feeling. "What is going on here?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

Cooli said:


> WHAT!? That can't be! Everything was just fine! Raven was about to jump off the boat and go with the priest, but he was stopped by Parrot. The rest of the crew felt uneasy about what the priest just said. For talking of such trouble, his demeanor was quite calm, not like someone who had just escaped from a pit of insanity. Tell me, if what you say is true, then why are you all the way out here? You don't seem to have any marks or signs on you that suggest what you say is true Who cares about that!? If what he says is true, then we're wasting time! Hold on...Parrot has a point Ryuu interrupted. If what he says is true, then how did he manage to escape unscathed, and why is he acting so calmly? Though his voice expresses concern, his actions betray him. It wasn't their fault that they showed doubt in what the priest was saying. From where they were, they could neither hear the explosions at the docks or the screams of those being slaughtered. Even the flames of destruction were hidden from their sight. Though they were smart to be cautious, as things would soon turn ugly. Are you guys crazy!? Raven's jaw dropped in disbelief. This man is a priest! He has to tell the truth! Raven's words held a bit of truth, but it just made the situation even more tense.





Eternity said:


> Archey, now loose from the tree, was running towards the crew. As he passed Zaika, he tilted his head. "If it isn't Zaika, the priest. What bring you here?" he asked, a tiny bit sarcastic in his voice.
> 
> The way the rest of the crew was looking at Zaika gave him a bad feeling. "What is going on here?"



Zaika lowered his head and shook it. "They... they do not wish to save the children..." He commented, his eyes welling up with tears. "I had promised... I would stay composed, to keep the screams... to keep the calls for gods mercy off my mind... I have prided myself on maintaining my calm demeanor in the harshest of circumstances... Yet you wish to... you wish to say that i would lie? To say that, the words i speak.. they are lies?" 

Zaika revealed his hands, there were no rings, no weapons, only blood... "To say i was unscathed, that is a lie... I have injured my hands... I tried to stop them, but i ran." He clenched his fists together. "If you don't wish to heed my words than by all means abandon those before you! Leave this island and ignore the screams of those begging for help! But i beg that god have mercy on your blackened souls!"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zaika lowered his head and shook it. "They... they do not wish to save the children..." He commented, his eyes welling up with tears. "I had promised... I would stay composed, to keep the screams... to keep the calls for gods mercy off my mind... I have prided myself on maintaining my calm demeanor in the harshest of circumstances... Yet you wish to... you wish to say that i would lie? To say that, the words i speak.. they are lies?"
> 
> Zaika revealed his hands, there were no rings, no weapons, only blood... "To say i was unscathed, that is a lie... I have injured my hands... I tried to stop them, but i ran." He clenched his fists together. "If you don't wish to heed my words than by all means abandon those before you! Leave this island and ignore the screams of those begging for help! But i beg that god have mercy on your blackened souls!"



"Ok." Archey says, walking off, getting sweatdrops from everybody in the crew. "No you don't!" Raven says, draggin him back. "We need to help those poor people!"

_Somewhere else ~_

The sound of screaming and bombs had made Thrush and Mikaela keep each other closer then before. "What is going on!?"  Mikaela cries within Thursh's embrace. Looking over his shoulder, he see a man walking towards the house. "Who is that?"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 9, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Levy A. Than~ Satan's Mistress​*
> As he walked away, he sees Semmy, the crew's favorite panda. He was holding something in his head... Levy rose an eyebrow and pointed in his direction *"Panda!"* He shouted, getting Semmy's attention. "*What the hell is that?"* He asked.



*"Grand Line", on board the Satan's Mistress

Devil King Pirates - Semmy*​

Getting out of the storm the Devil King Pirates really gained an experience of overcoming adversity, and how you had to push through to really make it. The sea at this point was peaceful and a delight to sail on and the wind was perfect as a panda sat on the deck of the ship. He kinda wanted to see today's newspapers and what was up in the world but really all he did was enjoy the sun warming his body and some of San Popla's finest weed. The _Satan's Mistress_ was followed by the 5 pirate ships that were part of the "_Semmy pirates_". But they somehow managed to survive the storm, and although there was some damage, they were all lucky to have survived that.

After the storm Semmy just stretched out and relaxed. He wanted to sleep, eat and heal up after facing one of the very best pure martial artists in Lieutenant Junior Grade Serena of the Xtreme Marine Squad. Interesting girl, no doubt, and a friend of the large panda. At least from his own point of view. Leaning his massive body against the edge of the ship Semmy took out a joint and lit it up, instantly taking two hits and closing his eyes behind his shades. Maybe he should become a Marine and be Serena's pet...

Taking another two hits of the weed the panda just stayed there with his eyes close, enjoying the wind and rocking a little from left to right, from right to left and then rocking some more. His relaxation time however was cut short as he heard his middle name get called out, so he looked up and there he stood. The massive blue hammerhead fishman of their crew, Levy. Semmy because of the sun opened his eyes a little, but as the fishman asked what his weed was the panda was caught of guard? Looking at the weed, then back at Levy, then back at the weed and then back at Levy Semmy grinned. "*It's weed son. It relaxes the mind and body, it is also good before meals since it makes food taste better.*"

Taking another hit of his own weed Semmy tapped the floor with his giant paw and invited the fishman over. "*Why don't you join me? You want some? I also got some special seaweed too, right from Fishman Island?*" Opening another small metal case, Semmy was stocked like a whore house was stocked with women. Two rows of everything were in the box as Semmy opened it and offered Levy one. Semmy planed on getting super super baked, and doing it with someone who you liked was always fun, since weed conversations were always the best. Who ate what, how big were your shits and so back and so forth. Also it might help the fishman's edgyness so it was kinda a win-win situation...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 9, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Archey, now loose from the tree, was running towards the crew. As he passed Zaika, he tilted his head. "If it isn't Zaika, the priest. What bring you here?" he asked, a tiny bit sarcastic in his voice.
> 
> The way the rest of the crew was looking at Zaika gave him a bad feeling. "What is going on here?"





InfIchi said:


> Zaika lowered his head and shook it. "They... they do not wish to save the children..." He commented, his eyes welling up with tears. "I had promised... I would stay composed, to keep the screams... to keep the calls for gods mercy off my mind... I have prided myself on maintaining my calm demeanor in the harshest of circumstances... Yet you wish to... you wish to say that i would lie? To say that, the words i speak.. they are lies?"
> 
> Zaika revealed his hands, there were no rings, no weapons, only blood... "To say i was unscathed, that is a lie... I have injured my hands... I tried to stop them, but i ran." He clenched his fists together. "If you don't wish to heed my words than by all means abandon those before you! Leave this island and ignore the screams of those begging for help! But i beg that god have mercy on your blackened souls!"





Eternity said:


> "Ok." Archey says, walking off, getting sweatdrops from everybody in the crew. "No you don't!" Raven says, draggin him back. "We need to help those poor people!"




Feeling a bit guilty, Parrot wanted to confirm the priest's words Snipe, take a look up ahead. Right. using the powers of her Devil Fruit, Snipe saw past all the trees, and zoomed in on the once peaceful town. Oh My God!? she gasped, clasping her hands over her mouth It's true...bodies are everywhere, and buildings are burning. "WHAT!?" yelled the crew in unison Can you see who's behind it!? It took a moment, but Snipe shook her head Uh um. There are too many people running around, and what ever is killing them is moving too fast, but . . .  What is it? It's not just in one area. The same thing is happening all over.

SEE!? It's just as he said! Now are you guys coming or what!? Raven yelled. Parrot took a moment to think about what to do, but his answer was obvious Alright. But you three need to stay here he said pointing at Snipe, Dove, and Ryuu. We can't afford for the ship to be taken, or worse, destroyed by what or who ever is attacking. Plus someone needs to be here when Thrush returns. With that, Parrot and Kite jumped over the edge of the ship and joined Raven and Archey on the ground. They then proceeded to walk over towards Zaika. Alright, now lead the way!


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 9, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Feeling a bit guilty, Parrot wanted to confirm the priest's words Snipe, take a look up ahead. Right. using the powers of her Devil Fruit, Snipe saw past all the trees, and zoomed in on the once peaceful town. Oh My God!? she gasped, clasping her hands over her mouth It's true...bodies are everywhere, and buildings are burning. "WHAT!?" yelled the crew in unison Can you see who's behind it!? It took a moment, but Snipe shook her head Uh um. There are too many people running around, and what ever is killing them is moving too fast, but . . .  What is it? It's not just in one area. The same thing is happening all over.
> 
> SEE!? It's just as he said! Now are you guys coming or what!? Raven yelled. Parrot took a moment to think about what to do, but his answer was obvious Alright. But you three need to stay here he said pointing at Snipe, Dove, and Ryuu. We can't afford for the ship to be taken, or worse, destroyed by what or who ever is attacking. Plus someone needs to be here when Thrush returns. With that, Parrot and Kite jumped over the edge of the ship and joined Raven and Archey on the ground. They then proceeded to walk over towards Zaika. Alright, now lead the way!



"It would have been better if you had all come." Zaika folds his hands behind his back and looks at the ground. "But god's mercy, it will find all of his children. Through his mercy we are blessed... Forgive them lord, for they have sinned." In a flash Zaika appears behind the four Uccello's, eight long blades run from eight rings resting on his left and right hands. 

"God can feel your sins..." Zaika looked towards the ship and began to step towards the others. "You shall be forgiven through blood. It is through the blood that god can see our sins and see our disgust within ourselves. So it is by bleeding that the lord can forgive us." The priest leaps into the air and appears before the rest of the Uccello crew. "Please, accept the grace of god."

Zaika's hand shoots forward and four of his fingers pierce into Snipe's chest. "Forgive me lord... for i have had indecent thoughts." Zaika lowers his head as he removes his hand. "But i have given my blood for these sins already."

Zaika's hands continue to drip blood, he had given himself the wounds by taking off the bladed rings... all to gain the Uccello's trust.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

"You can?t be serious, really?!"a voice of a woman was heard, she was laughing loudly"And then what else happened?another voice of a girl asked this time, the tone of voice kind of excited. Walking around the town was the red-haired guy member of the Green Cloak pirates walking together with a two beautiful and stunning girls of around his age, one of them was blonde with green eyes, a nice body and actually very intelligent; the second one was a blue-haired girl with red eyes just like her friend a nice body and was very kind. As soon as he met them he made use of a powerful weapon..."We returned Genbu" thing that instantly made both chicks to hang around with him without the the guy even needing to ask.

Apparently Tiger was telling them a story, one of his adventures"Well....everything just went boom!!! hahahahahah!!"this time Ral said and laughed hard as he raised his arms to the sky trying to simulate the explosion"And then Rex took command of the ship and we went back to kick their asses"he said be?ragging about himself and of course about the crew"Hoooo, that Rex guy sounds interesting"the blonde said while grabbing Ral?s arm."I think this Kimchi you talked about before is cute"the blue-haired girl said this time"yeah, all of them are great people"Ral stated and laughed again, the only thing he liked the most after freedom and food was the beautiful women. 

_"Hey you two! The break is over, hurry and get to work"_a guy shoutd to the two girls as both of them just sighed"Sorry Ral-sama but we need to work"the green-eyed girl said letting him go "See ya later Ral-chan, we will  end soon enough...Come by later, okay?"the blue haired chick said and kissed him in the cheek, then both of them went back to the restaurant where they were working"Man...being a hero pirate is so cool!"he said and then kept walking, it was time to explore the town.

"Then then, where should I go?..."he asked to himself while walking though an instant later he heard a voice"Beautiful,the sun at this point of the day is really beautiful, it represents happiness!"the voice stated, apparently an old man talking to himself though for some reason it called Ral?s attention"Woah! so cool!" Ral said standing behind the man and looking over his shoulder at the canvas in front of the guy"It?s just like a photograph"he said, the man just looked at him and smiled"Doesn?t it? i think it reflects exactly what the sun is like during the day, a star filled with happiness that brings cheers to the people"he said.

Ral looked at the brown-haired man for a moment "I don?t understand but sounds awesome"he said looking intently at the picture now"heheheh you are funny kid, what?s your name?"he asked, Ral smiled and then introduced himself"My name is Tiger D. Ral, i?m a member of the Green Cloak pirates!!"pointing at himself with his thumb with a cocky attitude"Ral, uh? Nice to met you Ral. My name is Brent, Brent Halfyar"Brent said extending his hand which Ral shook cheerfully"You look like a nice guy Brent old man, nice to met ya too!".

"Then Ral, what are you doing here in Bazolika island?"Halfyard asked smiling"Well we came here to get some supplies for our journey"sitting next to Brent who started to paint once again. Suddenly, something that could seem to be impossible happened...the stomach of the idiot began to growl again! after all that food...he was hungry once again"Heheheh sorry man, I?m hungry"he said blushing a bit"Hahahah don?t worry kid, it happens to all of us. haven?t you eaten anything?"he asked as the fruit user began to remember about the fish and everything he just ate hours ago. 

Coming back to the present he looked at Brent "Nope, I haven?t eaten anything the entire day"he said lying  of course"Then come with me, i?ll treat you something"taking his canvas and keeping his art supplies he started to walk"...Great!!! you are a real friend bro!"he said wrapping his arm around the neck of Halfyard who just laughed a little by the cheerful attitude of the pirate"Oh yeah, can you make something like that painting for me?"Ral asked pointing at the canvas"Sure thing, what do you want?""I want something related to tigers or dragons, something on my back you know"he said walking i front and the showing his back"A tattoo then?"he asked, actually he  had never done one of those"yeah!""Well i guess i can try".


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirates~ Ken Katayanagi​*​
After several arguments on who should buy drinks, Ken finally stopped resisting the man. He rose his hands up to show that he was done arguing, "All right, I'll let you buy drinks man..." His friend grinned, "Glad you finally gave-" Ken interrupts him, "Sorry for interupting you... But I'll repay you for the drinks with a new suit since this one is ruined." The handsome man stared at Ken for a few seconds, stroking his chin and then he smiles, "Deal, my good man! Now let us go! After that we can drink all the fine wine and more importantly find women!" He said, winking at Ken and putting his arm around the man's shoulder as if he was an escort. The two started walking towards the bar, with Ken's newfound friend leading the way... 

Several women noticed the two men and giggled. His friend flashes a grin at them, causing them to blush and at the same time giggle indescriptly. "I've still got it!" He exclaimed, gleefully. Ken merely smiled at this and nodded. They hadn't just noticed his more direct friend either. One of the woman bats her eyelashes at Ken and the man smiles, thankful for the female attention. They really need a woman in the crew too and one who wasn't obsessed with battling and eating. Something much more classy would due in Ken's mind. 

After Ken's buddy had finished courting several women, they finally walk into the bar and sit down at two stools. "Two drinks my good man! Your finest wine!" He told the bartender who merely grunted and turned his back, going off to grab the fine drinks that had been requested. "Sorry that I got distracted back there... It happens a lot." He told Ken, who merely shrugged at this. "It's interesting to meet someone whose main love in life is not food or fighting." He stated, "What is your name by the way? Katayanagi Ken, here..." 

The man smiled as the bartender brought them their drinks and at Ken's question. "My name? Was wondering when you would ask that. Well, I'm Vincent Skylock!" He announced, very prideful of the name apparently. Ken leaned back his head as he drunk some of the nice wine. He didn't drink it all in one gulp, though. Wine was supposed to be drink slowly so one could savour the taste. He then put the glass down and looks at Vincent, "Skylock, that's a good last name." He stated, simply.

Vincent chuckled. "Of course! Fitting for a man like myself!"

He then looked at Ken, "But more about you, Ken! You mentioned friends... I presume they're here?" 

Ken frowned at the mention of his crazy crew, "Yes. We're here to stock up on supplies..." He told Vincent. After that, he sighs and says, "And probably cause some trouble too..." Vincent rose an eyebrow at Ken's words, "Supplies? Trouble?" He said, simply repeating what Ken had said. "That sounds much like pirates to me!" He told him with a grin. Ken flinched and luckily he had not been drinking, or else he might've spurted it out of his mouth. "You're correct." He said calmly, though. Vincent chuckled, "Ah! I don't have much trouble with pirates myself... Just not the kind who raze everything into the ground. I assume you're not the type?"

"Correct." 

"But you seem like a classy man... One who wouldn't venture around with a bunch of pirates. You seem more interested in the finer things, like women, art, and wine!" He told Ken. Ken took a sip from his glass of wine, "Truth be told, I don't know why or how I really came to join the crew... Are captain is pretty charismatic for an idiot." He said with a small smile.

"However, it's mainly because I dislike the marines and the government to be honest... I won't ever really forgive them for what they did to my hometown." As Vincent opened his mouth to ask, Ken simply looked at him.

"Don't ask."

Vincent nodded. Some men preferred to keep their pasts close to the heart. "Ah, I see. But what of the arts?" He asked.

Ken smiles, "Funny that you would mention that..." He muttered, standing up from his chair. "I'm a musician." Vincent eyes go up and down, "Hmm~ Interesting, where is your instrument?" He asked, searching for one on Ken's body but he couldn't find it. Ken simply shook his head, he puts on his headphones though while Vincent is looking for an instrument. _One... two.. three..._










​
Like a jukebox, music starts booming out of Ken, his body vibrating. Everyone looked over to Ken as he hit the counter, causing a little of his wine to spill. Vincent meanwhile was looking at Ken with a shocked expression on his face. What the hell? Ken smiled and pushed his glasses up his face, causing them to gleam very cool in the light of the bar. People look over to Ken who was standing up and tapping his foot, *"Obey the groove." *He said and his voice booms, travelling in waves and hitting the people's head. 

The music that was coming out of Ken starts to cause them to tap and move their heads to the side as the infectious beat started to take over. Vincent was not immune either and he was rocking his head back and forward, slowly, not fast like a rockstar. Seeing that his powers were affecting everyone, he starts to snap his fingers and everyone in the bar does the same... People stand up from their table and push the tables aside, so that the floor is open. Men grabbed their wives and started swinging them around, displaying them to the room like a flower. Ken pumped his fist in the air and then looks at Vincent, "Join me..." 

The man nodded, standing up and clapping his hands. They started to dance, spinning and pumping their fists in the air. The people behind them clapping and soon the bar looked like a huge dance routine to the people spectating.

"Let's groove tonight!" Ken and Vincent shouted in unision.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

"REXEXEXEXEXEXEXEX!" Rex lets out a laugh, even his laugh was his own name! "This place, it's heaven... truly." Rex leans back as many women lay their hands over him, some feeding him slices of meat, some pouring drinks into his mouth, others just massaging his feet or shoulders. "You're the captain who brought genbu back right?" One of them asks, her eyes were a fiery red and her hair was just as bright. "Yes, Twas' I, the great captain Rex Harshland!" 

He let out another hardy laugh, "REXEXEXEXEXEXEXEX!" "Oh my~ I've heard of you~" One of the women calls, her skin appeared to have been kissed by the sun and gifted with a golden hue, her hair a radiant yellow that lit a fire in Rex's chest... her eyes a deep green that made even his cloak jealous. "You're the man who'se been causing a rampage through this quiet sea aren't you?" She smiled at Rex, but he had to look away, a smile that bright, it was like an angels.

"A rampage? I wouldn't call it that... I merely seek freedom and must fight for my goals every now and then..." He smirked. "Oooh~ Have you saved anyone?" One of the girls rubbing Rex's feet squeals. "Many." "Woman? Children?" "Entire villages." Rex smirked. "We are a rexmazing crew." "Oh~ He even replaces words with his name~" "So Cool~" "Will you stay Harshland-sama~" "Ladies.. Ladies, please... Lord Rex is fine." "KyaaaH~~~"


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 10, 2011)

-Patches Bobossa:

He regained consciousness. It took him a few moments to figure out where he was. He felt that he was being dragged. At that moment he realized that he was tied up and was being hauled to the cell in Captain Vic's ship. He wasn't about to have that. The rock candy man doubled in size, which busted the rope. 

"He's escaped! Fire at will!" The marine in charge shouted. All of the marines in the unit fired everything they had at Patches. It was no use, his body just spat-out the bullets and reformed.

No more bees!! Patches shouted. The bees were his worst nightmare. Now that they were gone, he was invincible. He grew a pair of ram horns and charged straight into a marine. The marine was sent flying and the ram horns shattered.

"Hey!" A marine shouted. He got Patches' attention. He fired his rifle. However it seemed that Patches disappeared. What really happened was that Patches ran behind the marine before the bullet reached him. Patches faked the marine out, formed his foot into a boot and punted him away.

Who else wants a piece of Patches!? The rock candy man taunted. He paused for a moment, No volunteers? I'll fix that, He blitzed the poor marines. He formed both of his hands into 2 wrecking balls and 1 hit KO'd two more marine soldiers. After he got done with that he faced the rest of the marines. They fired another volley of shots into him. He didn't care. However he was getting impatient. He had places to go and people to see. He blitzed fourth and wiped-out the rest of the marines like a hurricane. Then he whistled really loud and a bird swooped down, grabbed Patches, and flew away. As he was carried aay he shouted, So long my children! Live a long, prosperous, and bee-free life!


----------



## Noitora (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ohara Island

Shongul ? CP9*​
*?Pow!?* Shongul called out as he fired his shingan towards another fleeing Oharan. The majority of people were being funnelled to his position, as well as the swordsman Hatsu off by the docks. It was stopping him from reaching the Library and the Great Tree just yet, but there was no rush. He could enjoy the absolutely massacre until there. People continued to scurry around like the rats they were, blood curling through the air and screams howling in the wind. It was music to his ears, complete bliss.
*?Hahahahah! Lets' destroy EVERYTHING!? *He roared out while arching his back and throwing his arms to the side, his hands claw and held open. Every passing moment was heaven to him and hell for those he slaughtered. Shonguls cackling laughter was as loud as the screams that matched it, a true being of death like no other taking the stage and performing his arts to the very extreme. 

The clowns eyes set upon the giant tree not far from where he stood. Merci and Noburu had already made their way there to destroy the enemies whom strength could survive a simple fire, while the others remained in the main compound. Once they had finished off destroying the slightly less pathetic than the weaklings that covered the island Shongul would head there himself and burn the tree and all those inside to the ground. Suddenly a heroic scream came out from behind a building as a man charged towards him. The clown lazily looked over, he was just about to go play with the pair taking refuge there but it seemed they plucked up the courage to come to him.
?Damn you, Shooonguuuulll!? The man yelled out as he ran with his fist drawn back preparing to strike the agent. A woman tried to grab him from behind but slipped and missed, tears in her eyes and her voice yelling for him to run. Shongul watched the scene without budging until finally the Oharan reached him and slammed his fist into the clowns jaw. The agent fell backwards and collapsed onto the ground holding his jaw with a look of pain on his face. The man completely blood lusted began to ram his foot repeatedly into the murderers stomach.
?Die you monster! DIE!? Kick after kick, the clown making a winded face as he was unable to speak. As the attack continued an explosion of blood suddenly filled the air?

?AGHHHH!? The Oharan screamed out as his leg went spinning through the air followed by a stream of blood. Shongul stood behind him with a hand on his shoulder and an insane grin stretched over his face painted lips. He had not a mark on him and his clothes seemed completely spotless other than the specs of other peoples blood.
*?Ohohoho~ Just kidding! I thought I?d give you a quick performance before turning you to mush.? *The sight that followed filled the woman?s eyes with tears and fear as a heart wrenching scream escaped the man for a brief moment followed by silence. The clown shook his hand slightly as he whipped the floor from his fingers, his eyes settling onto the female of the duo.
*?Next.?*


----------



## Noitora (Jun 10, 2011)

*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Wutai Island

Braska Hextor*​
The knight blinked as the trio collapsed in a heap before him and asked if his reason for being on this island was to aid them. It was not exactly his purpose but after witnessing what he had just had there was no way he could say no. If people were being attacked all over the island or something like that he felt obligated to offer his assistance. Braska strode over to the three men and helped them up to their feet.
*?My name is Braska Hextor. Is there some peril you and your Island are in??* The men dusted themselves off yet found what he said somewhat surprising. They looked between eachother before quickly grabbing the armoured man by different points and guiding him along through the back allies while explaining.
?You didn?t get our message? Well! To cut a long story short there are a lot of bad people here hurting the Islanders. Once we get to a safe point we?ll explain it in detail.? The knight nodded and began to follow by his own accord. Perhaps this was some kind of sign. He had just been contemplating his service towards the Revolutionaries and the free people of the world. If he had just arrived at a time like this then it was his duty to save these people. Duty was what he used to live by; the lack of it pained him more than he dare say. Duty was his life and his code, it was everything. If there was any chance to acquire it again he would leap at the opportunity. Revenge was not a great substitute. 

*Back on the docks?*
?Yup, he?s dead.? The pirate grumbled to himself as he looked over the body of the Feral Pirate Swordsman. Another man stood beside him picking his nose with a raised brow. A flash of surprise over his face.
?Shit, guessin? this trader or whatever has some moves, takin? out Ler?del like he was nothin?? The other pirate shrugged as he pushed himself to his feet, he lacked the impressed expression his comrade wore.
?He ain?t a push over, maybe, but Ler?del was the trash of the trio, the other two are leagues above him. This is our Captain we?re talkin? ?bout, actually think some nameless punk can take him down, if he can even get through Kain. Psh. Come on, lets show the Cap?n this anyway.? One of them took the fallen swordsman?s arms while the other took his legs before they lifted him up and carried him towards the town meeting hall. A line of blood trickled on the ground as they carried the poor soul along. 

*Within the Warehouse hiding spot?*
Braska had been placed on a chair that was rather scruffy and dusty, which matched the general interior of the warehouse. They had fled through the town allies to avoid detection and it seemed to have worked though whatever they were fleeing from seemed to get the men rather frightened. The Revolutionary sat upon the chair silently for now as he studied the trio, who in turn studied him back. After a minute or so of silence the lightly brown haired man shuffled on his seat as he began to speak.
*?You said? you would go into detail??* He asked with a raised brow. The elderly one of the trio raised a hand and clicked his fingers as if just remembering.
?As yes of course! I am Yugo, this is my son Jugo and my grandson Fugo. We?re Wutains whom live on this island.? He began. His son, Jugo continued as he sat on a crate. 
?This island used to be under the authority of Mordekaiser, one of the Seven Warlords, but he was killed not too long ago. Not long after that news was revealed did Canka and his Feral Pirates take over the Island. They?ve been treating everyone like slaves and shooting any that speak up to them.? Braska listened with a hand over his bearded chin, a frown in his expression. This situation reminded him of a much smaller Shinpou take over, but still as vile and as terrible for those involved. The three looked at him expectantly as if their future weighed on his decision. If the man he just defeated as at the same level of those other pirates he likely would not have much problem defeating them himself, however as a Knight of Shinpou he could never underestimate his foe. After a few moments of contemplation the swordsman rose to full height and adjusted the borrowed katana at his hip.
*?Very well. I shall offer my services to free your Island from these pirates.?* The family threw their arms up in cheer at the success. Perhaps it was not their fate to be slaves to the murderous pirates after all.

The town meeting all continued to bustle with laughter and cheering even after Ler?dels body was brought inside, neither the Captain nor the crew even giving a damn at the loss of such a man. The only thing that even slightly annoyed Canka was the fact someone insulted him by thinking the swordsman mattered. Outside the front door a metal boot pressed into the ground as Braska gazed over the building. So began the bout to free Wutai from the devil.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2011)

The Swan Song Chamber was located north of the great library. Places named after terms related to the end of something are usually found in distant, unreachable areas few would dare enter. Ohara's was under a small gazebo behind Mistah Wick's house. Getting there, which involved flushing the toilet and dropping a rock in the toilet bowl at the same time was kind of awkward, but Rek had to admit the elevator mechanism used for this function was impressive. One has to wonder though why an open gazebo needed a toilet seat in the middle, but it was best not to ask. 

The descent seemed agonizingly long, probably because the elevator wasn't supposed to carry the weight of a con-artist/archaeologist, an old man in a wheelchair and his two muscuar assistants. This seemed like as good a place as any to get some answers from Wick.

"So, Mistah Wick, I suppose it would be best if you-"

"Your grandmothah asked me to do so. She said I owed her a favah for not sending your family's goons to take all our research away. Said it'll discourage you from going down Eradicus' dark path or something"

"And after going to the trouble of resolving that issue with the Atlas Dolls." Rek mumbled. It was then that he remembered something important. "Miss Bianca, is she here? " 

Wick laughed. "That girl has luck! Sent heh to Alabasta 3 days ago to inspect some ruins! Ciphah Pol would send theih goons after heh, but she's one of my toughest professahs, so she'll be fine!"

"Some people have all the luck." Rek sighed.

"Oh, but you have some too, boy! You managed to track down one of your artifacts in less than two months, and even if you say it was luck, it doesn't matteh! Sometimes fate just drops things on your lap, so don't complain!" Wick was grinning as if his country wasn't being attacked by the WG. "Just like Eradicus! I tell you boy, if you continue with your work and if we save Ohara you'll make Dean of Ancient History in a year."

It was only for a second, but Rek noticed the inflection in Wick's voice when he said 'if'. Looks like he had little faith that he'd survive this. "That'd be excellent. Sadly the family is restrictive when it comes to archaeology after... what happened to grandfather."

All the blood in Wick's face drained, and he had the scowl of someone trying very hard to supress the need to kill someone right now. "Boy, you are aware of what your family does, right?"

Rek spoke cautiously. " I am aware that we participate in...covert deals with just about every major faction in the world. Even the Chaos Meister's crew, if cousin Disintegra is to be believed." 

"Ignorant fools, no different from the government today." Wick spat. "But I'm not surprised boy. Not surprised that you know so little. If there was one truth Eradicus wanted to hide, that would be what your family has done through the centuries. "

"What are you suggesting?"

They were at the Swan Song chamber now, which looked a lot like a metal safe. A red version of the Poneglyph, written in early Oharan script instead of the nigh-incomprehensible language of the ancients was present inside, as was an elevated throne with legs. It had two extra seats on its sides, each one attached to the throne. Behind the throne was a strange engine of sorts. 

Wick's assistants liften him up and placed him gently on the throne. As Wick opened a panel on one of the throne's arms one his assistants attached a pair of heavy cannons to one side, while the other assistant prepared to attach a glass barrier to the top of the throne. "You enjoy finding the truth out, don't you boy? This you need to learn yourself. And when you do, perhaps you'll find out why Eradicus died." 

"Humph. Very well old man, I'll humor you on that note." Rek found himself walking towards the red doppelganger of the poneglyph. He read what was written on it, and realized that it was a timeline of Ohara's history, from its establishment 538 years ago until the present day. "Mistah Wick, is this..."

"A black box, yes." Wick was fiddling with the cannons attached to his throne, not really paying Rek attention. "In case our country ever faced a great disastah that would destroy it. My predecessah, Arch-chancellah Lumos made it."

Arch-chancellor Lumos... Rek remembered his grandfather talking about him many times. He was an old travelling partner of his, and together they made great discoveries in the past. Like Rek's grandfather Lumos also died of mysterious circumstances while out recuperating in a spa island 3 years ago. Rek hated the way his brain made a connection with Lumos' death and his grandfather. "Commendable foresight, Mistah Wick."

"Yes, it was." Another cannon was attached to Wick's throne, while the skull decorations on its arms where cleaned up. Decorative parchments detailing Wick's deeds were pinned up on every visible part of the throne. "Boy, the elevatah can go lower. If you take it to the bottom you'll reach a hidden dock containing one of those newfangled submarines from Water 7. There's a manual inside, and with your powah you should be able to operate it by yourself."

Rek ceased staring at every side of the Red Black Box and turned around. Mistah Wick and his assistants were sitting on the throne, the leader of Ohara in the central seat while his assistants sat on the side seats. The throne's legs moved forward, making a low 'thud' sound with each step. Wick maneouvered the throne towards the elevator through the pad he was fiddling with, stopped, and then turned to face Rek.

"NEVAH FORGET, BOY! THE TRUTH IS PRECIOUS!" Mistah Wick shouted. "PROTECT IT, AND MAKE SURE IT REACHES THE HEARTS AND MINDS OF EVERY MAN, WOMAN AND CHILD! REMEMBAH THIS BOY! MAKE YOUH GRANDFATHAH PROUD, AND NEVAH FORGET OHARA, AND ALWAYS REMEMBAH TO PUT ON YOUR PANTS WHEN THE LADIES ARE AROUND!" 

The elevator went upward, and that was the last Rek ever saw the Arch-Chancellor of Ohara. Wick's face was permanently etched in Rek's brain; the face of a man who would gladly fight the world for his beliefs.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"North Blue" Hot Springs Island - The Spa
> 
> Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
> Pierre took a seat on the bed next to Tengu's as he listened to the swordsman briefly mention how he got to the North Blue. Smiling politely, he answered as the masseuse continued to work on Tengu's body. "Sounds interesting." Truth be told Pierre had only spent a brief time of his life with Tengu, but he really had a positive opinion of the young man, so having met him here of all places he wanted to at least have a drink with him.
> ...



"Oh so you've found a new crew eh?" Tengu replied. He wasn't too surprised. Pierre had always seemed like a very sociable individual. Tengu himself had also been so once upon a time. Ever since the disbanding of the Mystic Pirates, Tengu had preferred to travel alone, his eyes (metaphorically speaking of course) firmly kept on the prize, to become the worlds strongest swordsman. He couldn't see himself joining another pirating group at the moment, but that didn't mean he wasn't above his traditional vices of wine and women. 

"Alright I'll join you guys. I'd never pass up a chance of free booze anyway." 

Tengu thanked the masseuse and bowed towards her, gently taking her right hand and kissing it. "I dare say you have the most divine hands in the world my lady," he told her. It was then that he felt the gold band on her ring finger. 

"Oh...you're..."

"Yes I'm married." 

Tengu's shoulders visibly sagged, like a balloon slowly deflating of all life and energy. "You know, you should let a guy know these things ahead of time before leading them on." 

"What?! I did no such thing."  

"Well, do you have a sister at least? Preferably one who isn't such a tease?" 

*SLAP! *

Tengu followed Pierre out of the massage section, a visible hand print on the right side of his face. "I think I won her over," Tengu muttered, as they made their way towards the hot spring area.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu followed Pierre out of the massage section, a visible hand print on the right side of his face. "I think I won her over," Tengu muttered, as they made their way towards the hot spring area.




*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Spring Island

Hornet Havoc​*
A few moments had passed since his first rap in the hot spring and now several mugs of ale laid about the spring with one grasped between the Hornets? fingers. He was continuing to rap with his terrible lyrics, hopping about the side of the water, his small waist down revealing too much with every stride. He failed to notice the arrival of Pierre and his friend Tengu as they came into the changing room, the open doors allowing them to see the heroic Captain at work.
?We rockin? down the water~ Ain?t got nuthin? that can slaughter~ our blastin? ti~ime! So big up with me Bros~ Pirates gonna follow the flows~ ?Cause this is our Pri~ime! Don?t let no one hold ya? back~ Just point ?em to me ta give ?em a smack~ No one gonna stop this cli~imb! Buzzin? Hornet, Daddy Fly, Kitty Kat, Grabby Paws~ Livin? the Bros? Pirate Cause~! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh!? The dark skinned mans hand once again thrust into the air in his heroic fashion, with the two in the Spring nose deep with depressed expressions and bubbles peeking on the surface. As great Captain as he was, his rapping was as terrible as ever. 

From behind his ever present goggle-shades his eyes lingered over to the changing room where two men stood. Pierre and a man he did not recognise, but that was fine, all the more for partying the better. It was only a shame the women had to be on the other side of the wall. Hornet slipped over to the pair, moving quite smoothly for such a bulky man, a grin on his lips showing off his slightly sharper canines. 
??Sup Fly, this your bud? Nice to meet ya.? Suddenly before they both knew it there were wearing only waist towels with mugs of ale in their hands while Hornet was stuffing their clothes and belongs into the same basket he stuffed the rest of the crews gear. The reasoning how this came to pass would forever remain a mystery. As quickly as he had come over he was back over at the Hot Spring bath motioning the pair to join them, his legs dipped into the water with his arms over his thighs in a respectable and thoughtful sitting position, seemingly calm and collect and nothing like he was a few moments ago during his rap.
?So Fly, we were goin? over dreams. I remember yours, want to surpass Miss Nevermiss right? Kali has a dramatic past with some bastard that did in his spine, we?re gonna go sort him out when Kali is ready and Kitty Kat wants to be the strongest swordsman in the world. Wild stuff eh? Whose your friend, I?m Hornet Havoc.? It was clear that the consumption of drink had made him slightly more hyperactive than normal, as his rap floated from his tongue in much large songs than the usual lines he passed forth.

While the group was in the Hot Spring bath, a small group of minions from the mountains snuck in through one of the windows and snatched up the basket of clothes of belongings silently. The y appeared like goblin frogs on two feet and big mouths, already wearing torn human clothes, as if they had struggled to pull clothes on that didn?t fit them. They snuck in and out like a flash without a hint of being noticed.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Tobias Kain, Pirate]​*
> Tobias didn’t exactly know how to react. He walked with a blank expression behind the board that Kent had magically produced. Even the extra arms he had produced didn’t quite grab the young pirate’s attention quite like bringing something this large out of nowhere. Rubbing his chin a bit he places a hand on the back of the board while his new captain went about explaining the ins and outs of his Red Kingdom, of which he missed the greater portion. _ Where did this come from, is he like me?_ he thinks as he walks back around to the other side as Kent wrote. After scratching his head he slightly tilts it to the side as he folds his arms over his chest. That was it. He didn’t get it. Where is the explanation that he so sought? But that was not to be as after the explanation the woman pulls Kent along, for a grand tour of the little town.
> 
> Pulling his hands up behind his head Tobias yawned, why would anyone want to see this town? But with nothing better to do he decided to tag along as well, seeing that it was many, many years since he was last in any type of town. The tour was about as spectacular as Tobias had thought, but he kept his mouth shut, he didn’t want any undue beating. The boy that Kent was asked to take in seemed to be in about the same boat. He spoke up asking Kent about training him. This perked the outcast’s interest as well. He had never really fought other of his kind, and when he did he was much too fast for the bandits that called his forest home. Feeling it to be an opportune time to show his knew captain what he was capable of he steps forward,  “If you don’t mind me being so bold Captain.” Tobias speaks as he walks forward holding out a hand.
> ...



Orland was a bit taken aback by the proposal, but agreed to do a little sparring. "I am very much a beginner thought, so I am not sure if fighting with a swordman is the best idea." he said boringly. "But we can try."

Taking his  earphones on, he started into Tobias' eyes. His eyes was focused. "Shhho!" he said loudly, pointing his palm against Tobias. The fabric on his sweater moved, almost like it was hit by a small wind. Tobias raised an eyebrow, almost like he was, without talking, saying "That's it?".

"That's the extent of my haki control." he said, not expecting much praise at all, even though that extent of haki control was very impressive for a 15 year old kid with no real fighting experience.

"The next part of my training was supposed to use it with a punch, but now it seems I have learn that myself, unless any of you guys know how to use haki.."

"Orland, dear." Naomi spoke. "You are far from actually using haki at this point. What you are using now is just pushing air." 

"W-what?" Orland didn't have words for how betrayed he felt. "But you told me!"

"Calm down Orland. I tought you this so that it would be easier for you to control it once you are strong enough to use it. It was the only way to learn you. You are too impatient to go through all that training without gaining awesome powers." she smiled, hoping he would understand.

Orland fell to his knees, the feeling of being betrayed lingering over him like a fog.

"I knew I couldn't trust you!" she yelled at Naomi, "you bitch!"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

Zero Pirates - Arc IV

*Miserable defeat breeds hatred and a will to become stronger

**"Fuck."*


Zero was still sitting by the mast of their ship. His vision was still gone. Not even a slight light. Only darkness. What an irony. This Mushu must have a sick sense of humor. With great difficulty, he crawled over to One, checking his pulse again. It was higher this time. *"Recovering. Worthless piece of shit." *he said, bit added* "both of us."*

*"Wake up you maggot!" *he yelled into his ear. 

*"We need to train, we need to be able to destroy anybody! I said wake up you moron!" *he said, punshing One.
​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

*
Four years ago on The Dark Justice...*_
Seawoman Recruit Beverly Clemens entered the gym and nervously approached Commander Zane Garrick. She paused, staring in awe as the musclebound Marine bench pressed almost a thousand pounds in weight. After a few seconds, Clemens summoned the courage to speak. "Excuse me sir." 

Garrick paused mid motion, muttering a string of curses under his breath. *"BAH! YOU MADE ME LOSE COUNT!"* he suddenly roared. Clemens flinched slightly at the booming sound of his voice. Garrick tossed the tremendous weight away and slowly sat up, eying her with a look of contempt. *"What do you want Clemens!? You've got ten seconds before I toss you through the goddamn porthole."* 

Tossing his subordinates through windows was the Commander's favorite past time. Clemens had seen it first hand. "Um...today was the day that you were going to start teaching me rokushiki."

Garrick scowled at the mention of the infamous Cipher Pol martial art. *"BAH! I hate rokushiki. It's for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), like those black suited retards. I only learned it because Admiral Aihato ordered me to, and I always do everything that badass bitch tells me to."* Garrick proudly jabbed a thumb at his barrel chest. *"I'm her number one protege in case you weren't aware, which I'm sure you were since everyone in the Marines knows who Commander Zane Garrick is...leader of Taskforce Absolute, hero of the Mar-" *

"Anyway I was wondering if  we could start," Clemens quickly butted in. She knew how the Commander could get when he got into one of his long winded tirades. Garrick stared back at her in silence. For a second she thought he really would make good on his promise and throw her through the porthole. He stood up sharply without warning. Clemens took a cautious step backwards. *"So you want to start huh?"* Garrick asked. 

*"Don't say I didn't warn you." *_

_Right now..._
Clemens face went pale as she examined Hansel's wounds. She could tell instantly that these wounds hadn't been inflicted by mere bullets. No sign of the bullet fragments for one, and no exit wounds either. They were more like puncture wounds, about the scope and length of an average human index finger. She could only think of one technique that could do this. _Shigan._

Clemens turned towards the professor. "These...these aren't bullet wounds."

It was then that Merci entered the room, acting totally unlike the cute and bubbly young lady whom she had met only a few hours ago. In fact it was like meeting an entirely different person. Clemens could see the  naked malice in the woman's eyes. Her voice, cold and devoid of emotion, made Clemens shudder for a second. It was the voice of a heartless killer, a psychopath. Clemens quickly put two and two together in that instant, staring from the puncture wounds in Hansel's chest, and back to Merci. "Professor, this woman, she's definitely with Cipher Pol..." Clemens tensed up. _Which division is she with? _ Depending on the answer, it would most likely determine whether they lived or died. 

Merci laughed in a haughty tone and tossed her long blue hair to the side. "A master of the obvious I see." 

Thorn's eyes lit with with recognition of the name of Cipher Pol, the ultra secret spy agency of the World Government. "Damn you Merci...how could you do this?" 

A smile appeared on Merci's face, full of cruelty. "Don't be so naive Thorn." 

Suddenly a series of violent explosions caused the tree to shake. Bright fireballs could be seen rising into the sky from the windows. For a second the emergency siren could be heard, but then it quickly cut off, as if someone had purposely disconected the siren. Thorn stared up at the trembling ceiling of his office. "So it's finally begun...the day of Ohara's reckoning." Merci laughed again. Clemens was definitely starting to get irked by that laugh. _Which Cipher Pol is she? _

"This island has been found guilty. The punishment is extermination!"   Merci took a purposeful step towards Thorn, obviously her primary target. Clemens stepped in between them, her green eyes blazing brightly. Merci paused and cast Clemens a look of amusement. "Oh you want to die first? Fine by me!"  

"Beverly what are you doing?!"  Thorn exclaimed. 

"You should go Professor. Ohara needs you more then it needs me!" Clemens locked eyes with Merci. She prepared to attack, but then Thorn shot his right hand out in front of her. 

"Professor!" 

Thorn stared back at her calmly, his face set in grim determination. "I go, and it is done; the bell invites me. Hear it not, Duncan, for it is a knell that summons thee to heaven or to hell."

Clemens recognized the words immediately, from one of Eiichiro Odaspeare's famous plays. As Thorn spoke, the books lining the walls of his office began to fly off the shelves. The pages of each book flipped about rapidly as countless letters and symbols literally flew off the pages and swarmed around Thorn. Clemens had never seen anything like it. Within seconds the entire room was filled by a vortex of swirling letters, of almost every imaginable language. Thorn waved his arms about like an opera conductor. The letters danced about the air, responding to his very will. 

"Ohara will not go quietly into the night!" he declared, before sending the entire swarm towards Merci.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2011)

*Levy A. Than~ The Satan's Mistress​*
As the panda offered Levy weed, the fish man stares down at the panda with all four of his bloodshot eyes. "*Weed..." *He muttered. *"About fucking time we got some of this on the ship!" *He exclaimed, snatching a handful of both the weed and sea weed from the little panda. Semmy rose an eyebrow. He hadn't thought that the fish man would want weed, really. He seemed more like the type who loved killing. However, Levy was grinning from ear to ear as he held the weed tightly in his hand.* "Haven't gotten baked in a while... Matter of fact, since I left Fishman Island."* For a second there, Levy seemed to fade off, thinking about old times and the island under the sea that was known as Fishman Island...

_*Twenty Years Ago...*_
_
The Shanbody Archipelago! This impressive island overshadows a group of young boys who were sitting there in the water together, looking at the gigantic island. If you look even closer, you'd notice that these boys were not human. Some were Fishmen, a few others, Mermen, their tails having not split yet. One of these boys was a blue hammerhead Fishman, who held a rolled up piece of paper which contained the special drug 'Seaweed', a rare form of Weed which was grown underneath the sea. It was very popular amongst youngsters like Levy and his friends. They all had blunts in their hands, smoking and just chilling there in the water. *"One day..."* Levy, the hammerhead muttered. *"We'll all live on the moon..." *He said, tilting his head to the side.

His friend, a whale fishman laughed, "Maaan~ I thought we wanted to live on land... With the sun, trees, and ponies..." He said, taking another smoke. Levy smiled, thinking of those ponies that rode across land, *"Ponies... I'd like  a pinky pony please." *Although they were at he moment not focused on the Archipelago, Levy and his friends often swam up here from their home to see the Archipelago. It was like seeing a carnival to them. They envied the people that walked up there. They couldn't because if they did, no doubt slavers would capture them. Just being up there was against Fishman Island law, but Levy and his friends were rather rebellious.

Now the hammer head had went underwater, still smoking his seaweed, which burned even under all of that water. It was just magical. Levy's friends watched their friend swim around and suddenly, Levy shoots out of the water, his arms held to his side and legs straight. He twists his body mid-air and yells, *"I'm a dolphin~" *He sung before going back underwater..._

*Now~*

*"Those were the days..."* Levy muttered, kind of like an old guy who was reliving his youth as a partying frat boy. Except Levy had spent his time, rebelling against the Fishman Island kingdom and envying the humans who watched on surface. Now he was not much different, still a rebel, but he had joined a human pirate crew, just to kill the captain one day. The fish man had grown to consider himself an actual part of the crew though. He still wanted to kill Dante, but for now... Levy grinned.

*"Let's go smoke this shit."*


----------



## Gaja (Jun 10, 2011)

*"North Blue" Hot Springs Island, The Baths

Bro Pirates - Pierre St. Fly*​
Pierre liked Tengu, that much was for sure. The guy was a true man, who didn't pass up a free drink among friends. Pierre actually had a couple of glasses with the swordsman a while back and Tengu for sure had some interesting stories. And "accidentally" running in to the breasts of a taller woman would also be in a story so Pierre pretty much always listened.

He may not know a lot about Tengu, but one thing that he did know was that the blind swordsman had a deep appreciation for women. He seemed to love their bodies, very very very much. And was a ladies man on top of being very funny and modest. So putting his hand over Tengu's shoulder Pierre and he walked over to the bath area where the rest of the Bro's were.

The blond gunslinger didn't talk about the slap mark on the cheek of his friend. No need to talk about that, not when his captain was working on his blossoming rap career. Of course as with every party alcohol was involved and before one could know it Pierre was sitting the bath, along with his bro's and sipped on the booze.

Raising his arm, despite Tengu not being able to see anything, he called the former Mystic pirate over. "Hey man you wanna get in with the others?" Taking a nice swing of the ale Pierre looked around, wishing that they had some girls around, but this was a spa so he kinda was in a tricky situation, was he supposed to tear the fence between them down or something?

"Yeah, this is a buddy of mine. Tengu, he's also a pirate from the West Blue like I. He's a swordsman, and a former member of the Mystic Pirates. And he loves parties and booze~!" Raising his glass in to the air Pierre was looking for a kampai from his friends. None of them knew however where their clothes were currently being brought, otherwise they would have already grabbed those little suckers and beat them up. But right now all the Bro's seemed to be having a good time so Pierre chipped in, seeing that Hornet kinda waited on him. "Awesome stuff Kali-san. Katsuo you sly cat you. Oh and it's true, I want to become the best gunslinger in the world and defeat 'Miss NeverMiss' Asuka one day. So yeah quite a big one there!"

Laughing as he scratched his beard Pierre felt his body actually relax, and he almost felt like he could fall asleep in this nice and warm water. "But that's in the future, for now let's enjoy out youth! And maybe some awesome fight stories?" Taking another sip of the alcohol Pierre looked up in to the sky. Vacation... oh how he needed it...


----------



## Cooli (Jun 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "It would have been better if you had all come." Zaika folds his hands behind his back and looks at the ground. "But god's mercy, it will find all of his children. Through his mercy we are blessed... Forgive them lord, for they have sinned." In a flash Zaika appears behind the four Uccello's, eight long blades run from eight rings resting on his left and right hands.F
> 
> "God can feel your sins..." Zaika looked towards the ship and began to step towards the others. "You shall be forgiven through blood. It is through the blood that god can see our sins and see our disgust within ourselves. So it is by bleeding that the lord can forgive us." The priest leaps into the air and appears before the rest of the Uccello crew. "Please, accept the grace of god."
> 
> ...



There was a splash of blood as Zaika's fingers sunk into Snipe's chest. The attack came so quick, that she didn't even realize what had happened until she looked down at the hand sticking into her chest. She tried to mutter out words, but nothing came. When Zaika removed his hand, her blood flung out, still clinging to his finger tips. The rest of the crew barely had time to turn around, when they saw Snipe falling to the ground. Their screams of confusion  and rage echoed throughout the surrounding area. YOU BASTARD!!! yelled Ryuu, as he quickly lunged at the priest while drawing his sword, but compared to this man's speed, Ryuu was moving in slow motion. He quickly stopped Ryuu's draw and pushed the sword back into its sheath. With this blade you have sinned, and now with this blade, your own sins shall be purged. Zaika then quickly drew Ryuu's sword from its sheath and slashed him multiple times. As he fell to his knees, Zaika placed the sword at the center of Ryuu's chest. Your sins shall be forgiven through blood. For this is god's will. with that, Zaika pierced Ryuu through the chest with his own sword

I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!! Raven had leapt in the air, fully coated in diamond. He was about to crash down on top of Zaika and deliver a punch. Kite was also about to deliver an attack of her own, as all four of her blades were drawn. Rage filled both of their eyes.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 10, 2011)

Noitora said:


> The town meeting all continued to bustle with laughter and cheering even after Ler?dels body was brought inside, neither the Captain nor the crew even giving a damn at the loss of such a man. The only thing that even slightly annoyed Canka was the fact someone insulted him by thinking the swordsman mattered. Outside the front door a metal boot pressed into the ground as Braska gazed over the building. So began the bout to free Wutai from the devil.



*
The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Wutai Island

Braska Hextor​*









​
The huge town meeting hall in the centre of the Wutai town lay before the honourable knight, the sounds of laughter and cheering bellowing from the belly of the beast. Even though he had confidence in himself and his ability to do battle thanks to his recent success against one of these pirates named the Feral Trio, his humiliating loss to Zarick Ganon had somewhat shaken his courage when it came to battle. To be destroyed so easily in the face of the cause of all his pain and needed to be saved was terrible yet at the same time it allowed him to see what sort of monster he was up against. Pirates like these were nothing more than training for his rusty joints. Braska lingered his heavy gaze down to the katana in his hand, the blade of the man he had recently taken the life of. A fine blade for the moment even though slim katanas did not really suit his own fighting neither style nor his practice. He was much more used to either claymores or bastard swords. It would do. The sound of stumbling behind him caught his attention briefly, where Fugo, Jugo and Tugo lurked, peering around the wall of a building. All free of them gave him thumbs up with huge nervous smiles. The knight shook his head before strolling towards the doorway, an expression of strength upon the features of the warrior.

 The large doors of the meeting hall were pushed open grabbing the attention of those inside though they continued to drink and gobble up the mounds of good laying about the tables and chairs. Captain Canka in his large mayor chair raised a brow with his arms crossed over his chest. A more muscular man lay almost asleep on the table beside him, a mask covering his face. Simply be the feeling of their presence he could pin point that those two were the remaining members of the Feral Trio. A loud an obnoxious voice screeched from the spiky haired Captain.
?Ehhhhhhhh!? The fuck is this? The Dumbass actually came here, was gonna hunt ya? down after my party but it seems you have a death, eh, dumbasss~s!?? He threw his head back in laughter. The main next to him only groaned in annoyance. Braskas? eyes studied Canaka a moment before they caught sight of the man he defeated before laying on a table, his lifeless body put on show without a care in the world. The knight frowned as the dishonour struck a nerve.
*?He was your nakama was he not yet you show no grief for his death?? *The Captain snorted before his laughter continued. He could not believe what he was hearing. This all holy bastard came into his meeting hall and was lecturing him.
?The fuck!? Are you joking!? This is gotta be a joke. That weakling got whooped by some hunk in metal and you expect me to give a shit. If he was still alive I?d kill him myself! Zehahahaha!? The other pirates about the hall threw their heads back in laughter along with their Captain apart from the muscular Kain. 
*?I see. In that case, I challenge you to a battle.?* And with that in a smooth arc he drew the slim blade from his hip and held it out with one hand, the other used for balance. Canka gave him a dark look before sighing softly and motioning to the man beside him.
?Kain, beat the shit outta this guy he?s annoyin? as fuck? The lazy man groaned and pushed himself to his before the thick next cracked from side to side. He did not seem at all pleased he had to get up but the fact he did so meant one thing, he was loyal to the Captain. Through the holes in his mask the eyes settled on the swordsman across the meeting hall. 
?Alright, let?s go?? There was a blur. 

Before most people could recognise it the beast Kain was speeding across the room, tables and chairs flying everywhere, moving like a blur. The Knight blinked as he caught the moment and threw himself to the side, barely avoiding the massive steam train smashing past him as he did. The pirate impacted with the doors and sent them flying off their hinges and into the street, causing the trio outside to dash behind the building. At the moment it was noticed that Braska had avoided the attack Canka suddenly sat up in his chair with a massive grin on his lips.
?Ooooh?? The swordsman rolled along the ground and skidded back to his feet upon his lightweight armoured boots. The muscle head muttered turning from the door and onto his assigned foe.
?Hm? dodged it. But its? useless, I?m Kain of the Feral Pirates? bounty is 20,000,000. You can?t win? I?m too tough, my bounty proves it.? The knight took note of that as the man sped towards him again, his fist wrenched back before being thrust forwards. Everyone gasped and dropped their drinks as the beast of a man was suddenly stopped in his tracks by the suit of armor before him. Braska stood sternly with his gloved hand wrapped around the massive fist, his strong gaze narrowed and their bodies shaking from the strain. 
*?You judge a man by his bounty for how strong he is?? *He asked inquisitively. The pirate grunted as he tried to push against the hand that held his fist.
?Yeah? higher the bounty, stronger you are?? He nodded a few times in though before he replied, an unconvinced expression on his face.
*?No wonder you will not beat me? if you judge a mans strength on means like that alone, not their resolve, nor their experience, their training, their heart, you will never see real strength.? *A vein pumped in his forehead as the laziness suddenly vanished and was replaced by full blown anger. Kains? other hand flew backwards for momentum before being slammed towards the knight. Though his speed as outclassed as Braska slid under the strike and smoothly ran the katanas blade over the side like he did to Ler?del. Now as he stood with his back to the beast he wiped the blood from the sword and waited for the heavy sound of the body hitting the ground.
*?I am sorry?? *He said under his breath.

?HA! I love it. The fuck, it?s fuckin? marvellous.? The swordsman turned his attention towards the Captain who still sat comfortably upon his seat. He wore a huge grin while chucking back a swig of ale.
?To beat those two, you ain?t complete trash it seems. Nothin? to my level though. He said he is 20,000,000 aye? Well listen up, I?m Captain Canka of the Feral Pirates, my bounty is 40,000,000!? Braska turned his attention towards the seated man with the tip of the blade aimed towards him. He had learnt something lately, something about pirates and about the World Government. Judging a mans strength on something so superficial alone would only leave you high and dry. The men of the World Government never took into account a mans heart or resolve, only murderous deeds. With that going through his mind he spoke his thoughts.
*?I see. Something I have come to learn upon my time outside my home nation. The higher the bounty does not mean the higher the strength, it only means the bigger the monster you are. I am Braska Hextor, it is my job to slay monsters.?* The blonde haired Feral Pirate smirked darkly as he slowly rose out of his chair. Even saying that he could tell that this mans strength was nothing like the last two, this guy was powerful. He still held his words strongly, that was his resolve.
?That so? lets? just see ?bout, shall we??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ohara...*
A giant great horned owl flew high over the flames of the burning city of Ohara, trying to keep out of sight. The owl spiraled downward to the Tree of Knowledge, before coming to a landing on the windowsill of a high up office. With a peck of its beak the bird slammed open the window and soared inside. While in mid flight the owl morphed back into the familiar form of Jonas Selkirk. 

Jonas landed onto the lush carpeted floor of his office, trembling and sweating visibly. He had to leave this place. Those Cipher Pol madmen were going on a rampage. There was no method to their madness, it was just pure madness. The gruesome images of all the people dying and screaming, Jonas simply couldn't shake them from his mind. Too be sure he hated the arrogant and foolish elder scholars of this island, men and women with the lack of vision to give him the position he so rightly deserved, but he still loved Ohara. Cipher Pol had promised him that he would be given the rulership of this island, free to conduct his research with the governments blessing. Only now did Jonas realize how far he had been duped. The feeling caused him to well up with anger. Jonas balled up his fists and raged at the top of his lungs. 

"YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO LEAVE THE ISLAND FOR ME!!" 

The distant sounds of screaming through his window caused him to quiet down. Within a second his momentary burst of anger dissipated and gave away to fear for his life. He ran towards his desk and began tossing items into his leather satchel. After stuffing his satchel to the brim, Jonas ran towards the elegant bookcase behind his desk. He slid out a book in the bottom right corner, then stood back. The bookcase slowly rumbled open, revealing a gleaming metal door with a combination lock. His salvation lay behind this door. 

"It's not my fault. It's not my fault..." he muttered over and over again.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 10, 2011)

Cooli said:


> There was a splash of blood as Zaika's fingers sunk into Snipe's chest. The attack came so quick, that she didn't even realize what had happened until she looked down at the hand sticking into her chest. She tried to mutter out words, but nothing came. When Zaika removed his hand, her blood flung out, still clinging to his finger tips. The rest of the crew barely had time to turn around, when they saw Snipe falling to the ground. Their screams of confusion  and rage echoed throughout the surrounding area. YOU BASTARD!!! yelled Ryuu, as he quickly lunged at the priest while drawing his sword, but compared to this man's speed, Ryuu was moving in slow motion. He quickly stopped Ryuu's draw and pushed the sword back into its sheath. With this blade you have sinned, and now with this blade, your own sins shall be purged. Zaika then quickly drew Ryuu's sword from its sheath and slashed him multiple times. As he fell to his knees, Zaika placed the sword at the center of Ryuu's chest. Your sins shall be forgiven through blood. For this is god's will. with that, Zaika pierced Ryuu through the chest with his own sword
> 
> I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!! Raven had leapt in the air, fully coated in diamond. He was about to crash down on top of Zaika and deliver a punch. Kite was also about to deliver an attack of her own, as all four of her blades were drawn. Rage filled both of their eyes.














"You should never leave yourselves open like that." Zaika leaped into the air, vanishing before Raven and Kite's eyes. Zaika reappears behind Rave, delivering a strong kick to the back of his head and sending him flying towards the deck of the ship. The Holy Warrior used his Geppo to stay in the air and all eight of his blades hung from his finger tips.

With a strong push, he appears in front of Kite, however his blades are dripping with blood. "Ah... I'm sorry, i meant to make them deeper..." Zaika watched Kite drop to the ground and smiled. "But, isn't it good? To know that your sins are being forgiven.. isn't that good?"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 10, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You should never leave yourselves open like that." Zaika leaped into the air, vanishing before Raven and Kite's eyes. Zaika reappears behind Rave, delivering a strong kick to the back of his head and sending him flying towards the deck of the ship. The Holy Warrior used his Geppo to stay in the air and all eight of his blades hung from his finger tips.
> 
> With a strong push, he appears in front of Kite, however his blades are dripping with blood. "Ah... I'm sorry, i meant to make them deeper..." Zaika watched Kite drop to the ground and smiled. "But, isn't it good? To know that your sins are being forgiven.. isn't that good?"




Archey's eyes widened in fear. His mouth half open, but it quickly changed into a frown. "The fuck!" he said, running towards the boat to get his wolverines."Do not run away from the purging of god. For you have sinned, and your sin can only be forgiven through blood." Zaika moved quickly, appearing on front of Archey. "Do not run away from god. Rejoice in his glory." With rapid succession, he stabbed Archey with his finger, filling his entire torso with holes. 

"Aaaaarrgghhh!" Artchey screamed out, feeling every part of his body vail in pain.
With gritted teeth, he yelled. "Shintai Shintai no Body Strenthen!"  The blood stopped. He had strengthened his blood veins, keeping the  blood inside. He had also strengthened his right arm. He punshed towards  Zaika's head, but he easily dodged it. "Your soul must be clensed." he preached, kicking Archey in his stomach, sending him into the ground.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 10, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Ok." Archey says, walking off, getting sweatdrops from everybody in the crew. "No you don't!" Raven says, draggin him back. "We need to help those poor people!"
> 
> _Somewhere else ~_
> 
> The sound of screaming and bombs had made Thrush and Mikaela keep each other closer then before. "What is going on!?"  Mikaela cries within Thursh's embrace. Looking over his shoulder, he see a man walking towards the house. "Who is that?"



*Billy Lupe~ CP9 Agent​*​
*"Ooocha! Ooocha!" *Billy said as he walked through the garden and up to the house, snapping his fingers. He spun around whimsically, unaware that a young girl and her companion were watching him. Billy mainly didn't notice because he was so excited! He felt like bursting out of his clothes and into a leotard but he kept himself in control by muttering, *"After the mission..." *He repeated, over and over in his head, but he still was happy. He bounced on hand and finally reached the door. He rose a hand to knock, his hand shaking as he did so. He was about to explode! He slowly knocked though and says, *"Helooooo~" *No one answered. Billy frowned and then looked back at the burning town. No doubt these people had seen the fire from town. 

"*Well then!"* He says, raising his leg slowly and then slicing through the door with his leg,* "Rankyaku!"* Mikaela and Thrush looked amazed as the wooden door fell into two pieces and Billy merely walked in like it was nothing. He was so use to this procedure that he didn't give much though to it. It was merely a step like in one of his crazy dances. *"Is anyone here?" *He asked, walking in the darkness. A certain fruit would be useful right now, but he hadn't exactly ate it yet.... 

Suddenly, someone jumps out the darkness, throwing a fist at Billy. Although Billy was in the dark, he was also a trained assassin who had racked up an impressive body count of about five hundred men, he had lost count. Still didn't beat Shongul's though which was rumored to be two thousand... His reflexes were up to bar though for a CP9 assassin and he ducks, then slams his fist into the body that was attacking him. He heard a groan as the man went flying through the door and crashed into something, the sound of glass breaking. Billy meanwhile was running his hand across a wall,* "Ah, here is the light!"* The lights soon flickered on and we see a middle-aged man across the room. 

Laying there, with his ribs broken by the agent's power was the Don, father of Mikaela. *"Eh? That punch was so weak that I mistook it for a child..." *Billy stated. Of course, Don was rather strong, especially for a man his age but too Billy, his attacks were the equivalent of an annoying gnat that constantly bothered you. Billy stared down at the Don, who manages to cough up, "What the hell... Billy!?" He asked, blood falling from his mouth. He recognized this man as one of Shongul's co performers, the goofy dancer. It was unusual to see him in a nice looking suit. Especially since it was covered in blood. "I don't understand..." Don muttered.

Billy chuckled,* "Most don't!"* He exclaimed, cheerfully. *"That's the appeal of being a CP9 agent! We go undercover for so long that people are so shocked when we reveal our selfs! It's hilarious..."* He told Don, whose eyes widened. "CP9!?" 

Billy sighed, *"It's to hard to explain... But basically, I'm here to kill you and that you won't love tonight... Neither will anyone else in this house."* The Don groaned, "No one else is here..." Billy stared at the man for a while and then he glares, *"You're lying!"* He shouted. "Huh?" Billy spins around and points to a table, where there are two glasses. Both halfway empty, "*There are two glasses there, which means two people were here to drink! They're also half-empty... which means that it couldn't have been too long ago that you were drinking!"* Billy may have looked like an idiot, but he was an expert detective, forensics being one of the many things he had learned during his time training to be an agent. However, he looked down upon Don in anger. He dislikes liars, he hated bad people and since the Government had sentenced him to die... He was bad. 

The Don struggled to raise himself. His wife was still in the house and Billy knew it too... He tried to hope she would escape, but he doubted it. Unless he gave her enough time to do so. Through determination, sweat, and tears, the Don stood up to his full impressive height. *"Oh?"* Billy asked, suprised that he could still stand.* "Quite impressive!" *The Don said nothing. His loved one was on the line. He rose another fist and charged, energy forming around his fist as he yells out, "Die!" Billy smirked and he moves incredibly fast, a hand hitting Don's chest. *"Shigan!"* Billy removed his finger which now had blood on it. *"Yosh!"*

The Don hit the floor. He had been hit directly in the chest by the assassin. It was over for him as he bled out on the carpet. However, as he fell, he looked out towards his beautiful garden. He remembered growing it with his wife and his young girl, Mikaela dancing in those gardens with him and his wife. As he looked, he sees in a bush that same little girl from the past, but now grown up, his daughter. "M-mikaela..." He whispered. He had failed. Now not only his wife was going to die, but so was his daughter. The two most important people in his life. But he saw the one she was with... one of those pirates. "Watch over my daughter." He muttered, low enough that Billy couldn't hear it.

The dancing assassin sees that Don has ceased movement. He wiped his hands off with a towel and looks around,* "Hmm~" *He sees that there are several footprints, in the dust of the house which lead to a door. *"A hidden room... Clever, but you've failed. Time to finish this!"* He muttered, kicking open the door and walked down the stairs. Meanwhile, Don's corpse lay there, having died trying to protect his loved ones...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 10, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"East Blue"
> 
> Woodpecker pirates - Billy D. Woodpecker*​
> As Jessie called out to Billy, who somehow got entangled in his own net, the little Woodpecker could see Jessie "summoning" a huge canon, after pressing a big green button. And all that Billy could think about, how lucky that it wasn't a big red button with a skull on it, or this ship would have blown up. Lucky lucky them...
> ...



All things considered, Jessie liked the sound of Billy's plan, besides the infinite amounts of meat and ice cream, which only excited J3. A babysitter for him sounded like a good idea. She could think of no one better then J4. Jessie closed her eyes and called out the clone from her body. 

_We focus on a quaint little seaside city, located somewhere, could be anywhere. A thousand Jessie's live here, each one totally identical in body, but totally different in mind. The name of the place? Jessieville. Maybe one day Jessie will be able to call forth all of these spare Jessie's, but at the moment she's more then satisfied with the six clones she has, plus one monster.  

In a dojo located far at the edge of the city, sits J4, deep in meditation. She opens her eyes suddenly, as she hears that familiar voice echo from above. Jessie-san needs her. None of the other clones can yet hear the voice of Jessie, just as J4 couldn't hear it once upon a time. They look at J4 curiously as her body begins vibrating. J4 ignores them and closes her eyes, readily submitting to the pull. A second later she is gone. _

J4 opened her eyes as she melted out of Jessie's body, fully formed and wearing the exact same clothing as Jessie. The only difference was that her face was much sterner and serious then Jessie's. In an instant all of Jessie's emotions and experiences came flooding into J4's brain, everything that Jessie had experienced since J4 was away, right up until the very second that Jessie decided to call her out again. 

J4 automatically gestured at Billy while tying her hair into a pony tail. "You wish me to go with Billy-san?" she asked. 

Jessie nodded, and handed her two twin wakizashi blades, the clone's weapon of choice. J4 symbolized Jessie's martial spirit in tangible form, and was handy with all sorts of weapons that Jessie herself wasn't. "Just make sure he doesn't wreck someone else's ship," Jessie said with a chuckle, a not so subtle reference to Billy's escapade on Syren Island. J4 strapped the twin blades to a purple sash around her waist. She walked up to Billy and bowed. 

"Let us go forth Captain-san. I will protect you with my life," the clone said in a no nonsense voice.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 11, 2011)

*Brandy Evergreen~ Golden Snake Marines​*
Wei and Silva were ahead as Brandy ran up the hill. She wasn't far behind or lagging anything, but it was clear that these two were in better shape then Brandy. However, the young marine girl pressed through, staying closely behind those two so that there was no gap. She was so focused that nothing could possibly snap her out of this. Well except for a certain goat man.  "Brandy-chan looking hot~~~~!" Pattaya shouted out, passing the girl. "What!" Brandy exclaimed, thrown off by Pattaya's comment. She stopped and looked at Pattaya in confusion. However, Kamogawa's boar was coming up the hill too and the giant animal was on her ass so she starts to run again, not trying to get slammed by the boar... "AHHHH!" She yelled at the top of her lungs, pushing herself to reach the top. And she did.

Suprisingly, she wasn't tired. Brandy had ran around a lot when she lived in Verona, mainly through city streets, not hills, but she also jumped from building to building. Endurance was definetly not her weakness. However, when Wei and Silva inquired upon her fighting style, she stroked her chin. "Fighting style?" She asked. She had never really thought about it, but Brandy's fighting style consisted of her using barrels to attack her foes... "Hmm~ I guess I'm more of a brawler then anything." She answered and then pulled out one of her magical barrels from nowhere. Wei and Silva both rose eyebrows when they saw it. Where the hell was she hiding that? "I also throw these at people when I'm battling..."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ohara...*

Merci watched calmly as suddenly, thousands of words flew off the pages of the books stacked throughout the room. The words then surrounded Thorn's entire body, spinning around him like a tornado. "Oh, a Devil Fruit? I didn't know you had one." 

As Thorn spouted some nonsense, he moved his arms forward, and the letters were hurled straight at the girl. "Tekkai." Merci said calmly as the words all hit her at once, splattering ink everywhere. Thorn looked on, believing for a moment that he would find Merci's body in pieces, but his eyes widened as he caught sight of her figure, still standing with her arms crossed, completely unharmed. "So stupid." Merci whiped some of the remaining ink of her dress, and adjusted her hat slightly. "Soru." Within less than a second, Merci was in front of Thorn. "Soru." Merci then quickly sent her index finger towards the professor's chest. Just as this happened, Clemens jumped in and pushed the professor back, and Merci's finger stabbed into Clemen's shoulder. Merci quickly pulled her finger out, blood trailing behind it, and jumped back. "You stupid fucking idiot!" Clemens grasped her shoulder as she tried to stay standing. "Beverly, what are you doing?! Get out of here!"

"I can't. Not again."

Merci clapped her hands together suddenly. "Oh, right. Now I remember you! You were that one marine working under that Garrick jackass." Merci smirked as she narrowed her eyes at Clemens. "Looks like I got lucky. Now I can kill two birds with one stone. Once I take care of the old fuck, I can take you back to headquarters. Impel Down seems like a good fit for you." Merci giggled to herself in her annoyingly bubbly tone. "Ohahahahahahaha, imagine how much the chief will reward me once I finally bring in the traitor Beverly Clemens, who even the marines couldn't ever catch."

She moved her sights back on Thorn. "But first thing's first." Merci soru'd over in front of Clemens and grabbed her by the head, slamming her into the floor. She then pushed her boot up to Thorn's neck, and stepped down on him, forcing him to the ground. "Now, professor. Would you prefer it in the heart or the brain? Both are pretty fast."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Billy Lupe~ CP9 Agent​*
> ​
> *"Ooocha! Ooocha!" *Billy said as he walked through the garden and up to the house, snapping his fingers. He spun around whimsically, unaware that a young girl and her companion were watching him. Billy mainly didn't notice because he was so excited! He felt like bursting out of his clothes and into a leotard but he kept himself in control by muttering, *"After the mission..." *He repeated, over and over in his head, but he still was happy. He bounced on hand and finally reached the door. He rose a hand to knock, his hand shaking as he did so. He was about to explode! He slowly knocked though and says, *"Helooooo~" *No one answered. Billy frowned and then looked back at the burning town. No doubt these people had seen the fire from town.
> 
> ...




Mikaela's heart was racing. Time seemed to move in slow motion, and sound was dubbed out. She could hear her own heart beating, like sticks to an oil-barrel. Tears started forming in her eyes.

"N-no.." Her voice was cracked, "no.." She wanted to scream, but she was to scared to. She wanted to run and see, but she was to scared to even come out if hiding. "no.."

Tears were now flowing down her cheeks, a river of pain. "Help them." she finally said, tugging on Thrush. "Help them Thrush, you have to help them, please help them!" she was frantic, desperate to save her parents.

"Please help them Thrush.."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 11, 2011)

*Tora and Lucy

"West Blue" Ohara*​
Tora's body was visibly shaking, and he felt it as he saw Hatsu come forward. He was no threat to the man, and he knew it. He wasn't focused but Hatsu's reply would give the Oharan native the focus that he needed.

Saying that his orders were to kill, Tora was confused by that answer somewhat but as Hatsu kinda elaborated on why this was happening the white haired man seemed to lose the nervousness and gain a certain amount of focus for what was about to happen. He might have been born here, but he wasn't gonna die for something that those scholars pushed for. Politics and war weren't the same thing in his mind, and as Tora was about to answer Hatsu and try to see if there wasn't any way out, other then fighting, the CP9's swordsman said that he along with Lucy would die as well. His expression changed dramatically, he'd kill this guy. No one on this earth was allowed to touch Lucy, no one!

Tora was about to run forward and engage this guy in combat but Hatsu was faster then you would give him credit for, as he closed the distance between them and with a downward slash "attempted" to cut down the white haired man. Meanwhile Lucy as Tora told her hid behind the large box and waited there, but for some reason she felt like she needed to look and see what was going on, should she dare? "_Tora..._"

Tora's metal arm was cut. His body hadn't been touched by the sword, which was the only good thing, but he could swear that he felt like a giant mace hit his body, and that the only reason he was still there was because of the outer layer of metal that Lucy installed on his arm today. Tora thanked her for that, as without it for sure he would now be laying in a pool of his own blood.

"Sorry to disappoint ya big guy. But I'm not gonna let you!" A piece of metal, formerly installed as an outer shield fell to the ground as Tora pulled his left arm back, balling it in to a fist and throwing it forward with quite a bit of force. He didn't hold back one bit, this wasn't someone that he could aford to spare. He never saw taking lives as a good thing, but this time it would be either them of this guy. So he didn't hold back, he needed to beat this guy and disarm him if possible. What he didn't know however was that the levels between them were day and night apart... Well he sorta knew, but the regard for his life was just tossed out the window. He had to beat him, otherwise, he didn't dare think what might hapen...


----------



## Noitora (Jun 11, 2011)

Gaja said:


> "Sorry to disappoint ya big guy. But I'm not gonna let you!" A piece of metal, formerly installed as an outer shield fell to the ground as Tora pulled his left arm back, balling it in to a fist and throwing it forward with quite a bit of force. He didn't hold back one bit, this wasn't someone that he could aford to spare. He never saw taking lives as a good thing, but this time it would be either them of this guy. So he didn't hold back, he needed to beat this guy and disarm him if possible. What he didn't know however was that the levels between them were day and night apart... Well he sorta knew, but the regard for his life was just tossed out the window. He had to beat him, otherwise, he didn't dare think what might hapen...




*Ohara Island

Hatsu Busouoni ? CP9*










​
The threat towards the girl seemed to spur some hidden confidence within the warrior before him however it was too late as the swordsman?s idle swing came flowing down towards Tora?s neck. This was his signature old sword style decapitating move. 
*?Arc of the Moon?* The strike was neither particularly powerful nor skilful, a mere downward slash of his blade to end this petty confrontation to lop off the head of his enemy. However surprisingly the man before him would not fall so easily like all the others. Hatsu?s blade collided with the mans metal arm, tearing a good chunk of it apart from the powerful slice with caused a bit of distance to grow between the two. The agent watched as the man built up his courage once more, power burning in his eyes, he was not going to accept death so easily. A good heart sat in his chest yet it was one that had to stop beating due to his mission. There was no other way around it. The metal fist stormed forwards with the intention of slamming into the agent, yet with a shift of speed that was considerably high to the average man Hatsu almost disappeared and reappeared in a simple side step. The attack brushed past him and left the man completely open. In that split moment of the opening the swordsmen lowered his stance, his knees bent and sword tip grazed over the dirt of the floor. 
*?The Dove Takes Flight?* He said softly yet in his deep tone. Like a flash of silver the blade struck upwards and straight through the metal arm, metal exploding and being sent in a variety of directions. Not giving him a chance to collect himself Hatsu?s foot suddenly shot out and slammed into Tora?s stomach to send him rolling along the ground.

As Tora growled in pain and while winded the black cloaked agent held his stance with his stern yet unreadable gaze focused upon him. His eyes briefly lingered towards Lucy?s hiding spot while she peeked around the corner to see the situation befalling her guardian. He studied her silently for a moment as something tickled in his mind. 
?Oi.. I?m over here!? A forced confident voice cracked at him. Hatsu slowly returned his attention onto the man he was ?fighting? who was now weakly back onto his feet. The agent shook his head slightly as he decided to end this in a slightly different manner than he normally would. 
?Unlike the Oharans? you put up a reasonable fight. For you, as a gift, I will kill you with 3rd of my strength.? Out of the black cloak another sword slithered into few with the agents? muscular arm and hand gripped around the hilt. A few moments after a third arm appeared from the cloaks shadow wielding a third blade. He watched the brief shock plaster over the mans face as he brought his power into view. The Eight armed Demon Hatsu Busouoni was his title, the Demon of CP9. All free arms rose to different angles, his knees bent and his body prepared itself to launch. The blur of speed came as the three swords came swinging at different points, all skillfully and tactically, all with their own names.
*?The Leopard's Caress? *The first blade whipped over Tora?s legs, cutting them open with a fine slash that would make him unable to move.
*?The Moon Rises Over the Lakes? *The second blade sliced so quickly that it cut across the soldiers torso twice, from his hip to his collar bone, then back down again.
*?The Hummingbird Kisses the Honeyrose? *The last blade used a move that usually thrust a sword into a mans face as a finishing blow, instead the blade passed through his chest and back out again, giving him a few moments to die without intense pain as his spine was severe, his nerves no longer reaching his brain. A spray of blood filled the sky at the agent now appeared behind Tora, all the swords slowly be sheathed at the sound of the heroic soldier collapsing to the ground. He kept his back to the body and his eyes upon the dock as he waited for the predicted cry of a young voice?


----------



## Gaja (Jun 11, 2011)

*"Lieutenant Junior Grade" Pattaya - Golden Snake

"East Blue" Spring Break Island*​
Ex-Marine and current trainer Kamogawa Genji looked at the young men and woman in front of him. His boar was snacking on some grass behind the group as the only 72 year old Kamogawa walked over to a ready Pattaya. The tanned Marine looked down somewhat puzzled. "You'll do strength and conditioning with Wei first. We'll see from there." For the first time since he met him Pattaya seemed to check his wrists and knuckles and just walk over to where Weil, Silva and Brandy stood. Silva turned towards Kamogawa who nodded that they should take Pattaya with them as well.

However both of the muscular men stood dumbfounded by Brandy's ability to produce barrels out of thin air. "_How did she do that?_" Both men thought in unison, as Pattaya clapped at the magic show. But once paste the impressing show Wei spoke up first.

"Alright Brandy-san. That's all I needed to know. We'll be working on your basic strength and explosion today. You'll also work with Silva on your punches later on in case you ever run out of barrels to throw..." The muscular tattooed man that was Wei didn't know how to ask really, could she even run out of barrels? Was she a devil fruit user like Pattaya? Thought that didn't matter as Kamogawa hit his cane against the ground and got everyone's attention. "10 seconds!" He yelled out in a stern and commanding voice. All of the younger men got down on the ground and ready to do push ups, everyone except the group of senior fighters and Marine. "One..." Kamogawa yelled in the back as Wei pointed as some big ass rocks.

"Each one of you will grab one of those. You'll run the hill down with me and Silva, and then back up. We'll use that as workout for our legs. Also do 15 squats with your partner on the bottm, and 20 on the top. Brandy you'll go with Pattaya, Wei you're with me. Go." Pattaya and Brandy looked at each other, with PwnGoat Jr. smiling as he started walking over to pick up one of the big ass rocks. "This is gonna be fun! Feel free to yell if that helps. Oh and no quiting. Or the coach will eat us both." In the back you could head Kamogawa continue to count. "One!"

And so the young Marine gripped the big ass rock and squatted near it, the veins on his arms showing as he picked the rock up and held it on his back and shoulders. Wei and Silva did the same thing, and went ahead of the two Marines. As soon as Brandy would do her stuff Pattaya would start jogging down the hill. It was pretty damn steep, so you had to watch your step, unless you wanted a dent in your skull. "You like it?" Pattaya asked after a while, as you could still hear Kamogawa count on the top of the hill. "One!" Military style pushups... a hell that never ended...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 11, 2011)

*Lucy & Tora

"West Blue" Ohara*​

His punch missed it's mark, with Hatsu side stepping just beside Tora. He was so close and yet he was out of his reach. As if the assassin was an angel of death his words brought upon the destruction of his arm and a vicious kick to Tora's stomach which sent him to the ground. Rolling to a stop Tora's eyes picked up Hatsu's eyes looking in Lucy's direction. And despite the cut in his midsection Tora pushed himself of the ground and back to his feet. "Oi! I'm over here!!!" His words were loud and full of passion. He resigned himself...

As Tora's words echoed through the docks Lucy's ears picked up on them and despite Tora saying to stay down and hide, she peeked outside and saw an injured and bloody Tora standing and looking at Hatsu. The giant man that was Hatsu however moved away from her and drew three blades as Lucy saw that Tora was missing his metal arc. She was shocked and scared, her little hand still holding the little toolbox that Tora had bought her.

The white haired man looked Hatsu dead in the eyes, his very soul seemed like it would pour out and fight Hatsu to the death, despite him not being a threat to the agent. And then time seemed to slow down as he saw Hatsu close the distance so fast that Tora's mind could barely believe it. Three precise slashes, no excess movement and words of death. What amazing power.










​
The attack seemed like it was going in slow motion while in reality it was just a split second. He couldn't keep himself up and so Tora fell to his knees as he couldn't feel anything really, his body cut and bloody as he looked forward. His emerald green eyes picked up the image of a little eight year old as she looked at the scene unfold. Oh Lucy how he would miss her, she was the bright light in his life. He didn't mind offering his left arm back on that day for her, and he felt so worthless for not having more to offer for her at this very moment.

"Tora... TORA!!!" Her hand let the little toolbox go and she ran as fast as she could, straight towards the young white haired man that took care of her. Her eyes filled with tears as she quickly wrapped her hands around his body. No no no no no no no, this couldn't happen. He promised to be there the day she became a scholar, and the day she got married.

Tora looked in front of him, his body was weak, he barely had power to speak. "Lucy... run." The little girl looked up at him with tears in her eyes, not believing what she heard, and shaking her head. "No no, I'll heal you. Don't..." His right arm was raised and put on top of her head, putting on a small cap with kitty like ears. "I got that for you, happy birthday. Lucy." She didn't say anything as Tora smiled gently upon her as he always did, but both of them knew that it was the last time he would do so as tears began to stream down his face as well. "Now go. I'll be fine... Just live and be a good girl..."

And she did, she ran, with her eyes closed and tears streaming down her face. Tora watched her run, he regretted nothing in his life. It was a good life. All that he asked was that Lucy was left alive as well. As the little girl made a left and continued running Tora looked down, his eyes barely open as his body started going forward, falling to the ground as he smiled.

"Thank you Lucy..." For eating breakfast with him, for always being there to cheer him up, for working on his left arm and not making a big deal out of the fact that he only had one real arm, for giving him the will to live. Good bye Lucy...

Lucy ran, her eyes filled with tears and her heart heavy with unbearable sorrow. The image of her blowing out her birthday cake days ago and Tora complaining that he had no gift for her. To a burning stove and Tora running after her trying to put out the fire she caused after one of her experiments, Tora giving her a new toolbox, buying her books, her fixing his arm up when it broke.

A loud female cry could be heard as tears continued to run down her face  some more. "TORRAAAAA!!!" Goodbye Tora...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

_"Hey you serious?"__"What the hell!?"_ this comments could be heard even outside from a restaurant, inside it at the table that was just next to the window, customers and people who were only passing by could see an enormous pile of food disappearing at an enormous speed, the responsible for this act...Tiger D. Ral, the pirate member of the Green Cloak pirates was eating as if there was no tomorrow, all of this in front of an amused Brent who was just laughing at how the red-headed guy was eating."Ef Bref tehf wid ya maje thaf taffu dot meh?"Ral asked looking at Halfyard though the mouth of the fruit user was full of food making his words un-understandable.

Brent just took a sip of his beer and looked at Ral"Of course, I have never made one of those but I think I?m able to do it"Brent said as Tiger just swallowed the food he had inside his mouth though what was actually pretty impressive or to be exact vary very awesome was how the hell the brown-haired man was able to understand the Blaze Blaze fruit user?s words"Since your name is Tiger i think that actually a Tiger would fit you...but you also said something about dragons, right? What about a Tiger involved in flames? maybe the flames of a dragon? it would be a beautiful art work"Brent asked as ral just imagined the tattoo nothing really showy but the idea was good enough to convince the pirate"Great! I would be thankful if you do so"he said before starting to eat again. The eyes of the people still placed on both men.

After the meal where Brent had to pay quite the big bill, both of them went over to the place where they were before, Ral was kind of happy since Brent was really a nice guy and well Brent was kind of relaxed with Tiger around him."Then do you mind if we start? i think It will take it?s time".  

*Two hours later*

"Tsk..." Ral tsked at the pain that the tip of the instrument that Brent was using to make the tattoo on his back was causing him, a couple of tears struggling to come out though he endured it"Well  I think that?s all"he said and took a mirror that they bought on their way there"what do you think about it Ral?"Halfyard asked reflecting Tiger?s back with the mirror so Ral could see it.

 Ral?s eyes adopted the shape of a star and became sparkly"C-cool....COOOOOL!!!! With this my level of badassery just went up!"he said"Heh, glad you liked it"Brent said smiling"Of curse I liked it, you are a great artist, old man"Ral said as Halfyard just laughed a little"Oh yeah now let?s go to the restaurant to meet with those chicks I was before, i need to introduce my new friend tot hem as well"he said starting to run as brent just sighed and followed the guy with a smile.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 11, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Zero Pirates - Arc IV
> 
> *Miserable defeat breeds hatred and a will to become stronger
> 
> ...



*[Dsurion; Narrow View of Reality]​*​
[Sea of Darkness]​
An ocean of darkness surrounded him as he floated along in the void. His senses were dull, sluggish  and pained and though he tried to move. He couldn?t. The only thing that was free to wander was his mind, and in this world it had wings. Wanting to escape this tired world of pain Dsurion?s subconscious seemed to leave his body behind. The darkness fades into a swirl of colors as a doorway of light appears before the Pirate?s weary eyes. Instinctively he pulls his left hand up, and what he sees surprises him. A peachy flesh hand stood between his eyes and the blinding light that called him forth. Startled and surprised Dsurion pull the arm back down, his right arm moves. His right hand takes his left and feels it. Confounded he feels up the arm, not a single trace of mechanics. The overall confusion deepens as he realizes that his vision had even changed, he now saw normally. The screen he was so accustomed too, it was gone as well leaving a sense of overall worthlessness to him. Both arms drop in defeat as he brings his attention back to the light that burned so brilliantly before him. His mind raced, he had heard of this phenomena before. In his study of world religions there were some cults that believed in death?s cold embrace the deceased would be greeted by a white burning light, and their sins would thusly be judged. 

Grabbing onto his ear Dsurion attempts to play with the many earrings he had, but soon realizes that they too are gone. A sour expression briefly covers his features. ?Come Mortal.? a strong dark voice echoes. Dsurion pulls his attention from his own frustrations to the light before him that now pulsed strongly, ?What?? he tries to ask, but instead of an answer the light seemed to pulse with anger. Growing in size and intensity it engulfs Dsurion whole.

[Zero Pirate?s Ship]​
Frenzy squatted by his creator as Zero sat by the mast, the proprietor of the Zero Devil was waiting to see if the light he lost would ever return. The small metallic creature pulled its hands together touching the fingers. With a twitch it began to tap them while it started to walk in a circle. Its diagnostic program booted up as it started to scan Dsurion?s wounds.   ?εξετάζω δείχνω 30R0loss του αίμα , διαγνωστικός grave. θάνατος immanent , λύση. επεξεργασία και κλείσιμο πληγώνω. δράση αποφασισμένοs.? the mechanical creature says hastily. Its small claws open widely and spin as it walked to Dsurion?s side, rummaging though the man?s back a roll of silver wire is pulled out,  ?Scorponck, clean wounds.? Frenzy orders The giant scorpion whirls to life, its large pincer like claws spin and contort. The ship seems to rock as it moves, going over one side it climbs down to water level and scoops sup two claw-fulls of seawater. Its eyes dart side to side while its claws began to rapidly spin. A sound akin to nails on a chalkboard is heard as the claws seemed to turn a light red from the friction they were making.  ?Process complete.? the Scorpion utters as its claws grind to a halt. Two slits in each scoop open allowing salt to pour free back into the ocean,  ?Cooling commencing.? is spoken next while the scoops became water tight again. A sizzling can be heard when the claws are dipped back into the sea. 

A blanket of steam proceeds the scorpions return to the deck.  ?Here, here and here!? Frenzy dictates pointing all over their master?s body. The deck runs red with blood and water as the duo patch their master up, soon the work is done and Frenzy is setting at his master?s head. By this time Zero himself is fed up with waiting, his sight seemingly refused to return. With great difficulty the man crawled over to Dsurion and again checked his pulse, good it was stronger. But the man was still out.  Seeing Zero?s frustration Frenzy opts to move as the man seemed to visibly shake. Zero didn?t know what was more frustrating, their loss or the condition they were left in. Both trace down to Dsurion?s closest shoulder. Cupping both hands he begins to shake the man, but no matter how hard he tried Dsurion wouldn?t return to the world of the living. In the background Scorponok watched,  ?Not advisable, injuries grave.? the large scorpion states. Zero grunts with anger, his head moved to where it would be if he were to look the robot head on.

But before he could speak to reprimand the thing Dsurion took in a heavy breath and grunted harshly while setting up almost Zero to the deck. 



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> * ?We need to train.?*



Is what Dsurion?s waking moments are greeted with. The statement was blunt and true. But in Dsurion?s murky pained buzzed head it barely registered. His right hand fires up to his body. His fingers wriggle of the stitched up wound and traced their way down to his pelvis. Realizing he was alive his breathing quickly regulated itself as the whole situation replayed itself for him.  



			
				Zero said:
			
		

> * ?We need to train. We need to be able to destroy anybody.?*



Zero repeats. Dsurion cuts the man a glance, his eagerness to get stronger warranted merit. But Dsurion couldn?t even stand. Let alone train.  ?Aye.? Dsurion simply states in return as he looks down to his knees. The cybernetic eye whirls to life as he scans his injuries.  ?But until I patch mahself back together I?m wortless in that aspect.? Dsurion adds with a droll tone about his voice,  ?Scorponok, escort the Cap?ian to the Island, help him when he needs it.? Dsurion says tapping his legs, Frenzy nodded clamping back onto one of his masters thighs. Splitting apart it becomes those mechanical braces again. Scorponok whirls to life and scurries up beside Zero.  ?As you command.? the giant beast replies.  ?I?ll be over as soon as I can.? Dsuion replies barely pulling himself to his feet. With a grunt he walks toward the door that lead below deck, he needed to get to his work shop.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 11, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island

​Tommy yawned as he walked along with the bag, had Alex found a location for them to stay at yet? He really wanted to find a place to set this stuff down so he could enjoy exploring the island more freely, Tommy took a sip at the bottle of alcohol he was drinking, Tommy never guzzled his alcohol while on the move, it always made him sick to the stomach when he did. Tommy sighed as he finally found a rock wall which was just short enough for him to sit down on, and he jumped himself up to the foundation of the wall, then pulled the bag out and sat it beside him, and began going through the antiques in the bag, attempting to figure out how much money he would be able to rack in from all of the things he took.

?Let's see.. I have about twenty rare antiques in here I can pawn off.? Tommy grinned, ?That comes out to a rough estimate of 300,000 beli, that's a hell of a lot of money to make in one day!? Tommy closed the bag back up, and sat back on the wall with a relaxed sigh, ?I suppose I'll head north from here after resting, and see if I can find Alex and that inn.? Tommy didn't bother to sit back up, although if he had at that moment, he might have seen Ral and his new friend traveling just in front of him, ?Ahhh, this island almost seems like a utopia.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ohara...*
Clemens struggled to free herself of Merci's vice like grip, but the CP9 agent's strength was inhuman. She looked on helplessly as Merci launched a shigan into Thorn's midsection. Thorn collapsed to the floor, blood pouring out of a puncture wound in his gut. "No!" Clemens shouted, her green eyes blazing to life like jade fire. A glowing mirror formed underneath Clemens body. Merci paused in mid attack as she noticed the mirror materialize on the carpeted floor. Clemens slipped out of her grasp and melted through the mirror. Merci quickly lunged at the mirror, but came up empty as it disappeared in a flash of light. "How annoying."  Merci said with a pout. "Shongul's going to get cross with me if I spend too much time with you fools."  

Merci whirled around on Thorn. The chief librarian slowly sat up, clutching his bleeding midsection. "Time to finish you old man!" She soru'd towards him, cocking her right arm back to send a shigan between his eyes. Suddenly a mirror appeared in her path. Merci stopped on a dime instantly. Two daggers came flying out of the mirror's surface. Merci easily swerved around the blades. A second mirror formed above her head and came flying downward. Merci soru'd out of the path of the mirror as it warped through the floor and disappeared. The CP9 woman came to a halt, then turned back towards Thorn. He was gone. 

"DAMMIT!" Merci screamed.  

_The mirror void..._
Clemens crouched beside Thorn and examined his wound. It was bad, really bad. Thorn noticed the concern on Clemens face and smiled weakly at her. He gestured at the shigan wound in her left shoulder. "You're wounded as well." 

"This?" The wound hurt like hell, but after serving under the monster known as Zane Garrick, she was used to much worse pain. "I've experienced worse." Clemens opened a mirror window with a wave of her hand, a tiny portal into the outside world. She could see Merci raging through Thorn's office like a madwoman, outraged at losing her target. "Alright let's get you out of here Professor. I can warp us to the docks, we might have a chance if we-" 

"I'm not going anywhere." 

Clemens did a double take at Thorn. "You can't be serious!" She couldn't believe what she was hearing. "No way. I'm getting you out of here and that's that." Clemens attempted to help him up to his feet. Thorn grabbed her right hand and shook his head. Clemens was taken aback by the utter calmness on his face. There was no fear in his brown eyes, only acceptance of what was to come. "We both know this can't be fixed..." he said, glancing at the mass of blood seeping from his midsection. Thorn clenched her hand tightly.  "Go and save as many others as you can Beverly. There might still be time." Clemens eyes welled up with tears. Thorn had been more then simply a mentor to her, he had been like a father. "I can't leave you like this."

"You can and you will."   Thorn stood up to his full height, an imposing six foot four. He grimaced in pain as he forced himself to stay upright, driven by pure willpower. "There's still some fight left in this old man...and in Ohara." Clemens stood up beside him, unable to formulate the words she felt in her heart. Instead she simply hugged him tightly. 

_Thorn's office..._
Merci' raged about the office. With a spinning kick she shattered Thorn's desk into a mass of splinters. George wasn't going to like this at all. If that old man Thorn lived it would be a problem, and she would get the blame. It was then that a large walk in mirror formed in front of her. Thorn appeared through the reflective surface, clutching his midsection tightly. His face was ghostly pale, and blood trickled out of the corner of his mouth."It seems that someone is in need of a little remedial education..." With a wave of his free hand he summoned a swarm of letters and symbols to fly out of the books strewn about the office. The letters increased in size, and surrounded him en mass, forming into a giant protective body that continued to grow until it smashed through the ceiling, raining debris all over them. 

*"Coat of Letters!"  *

Thorn raised both of his giant letter coated fists into the air and brought them down over Merci's head, the impact causing the entire floor beneath them to cave in. 

_Elsewhere..._
Clemens raced out of a mirror in a secluded alleyway close to the docks, tears streaming down her face. The sting in her heart hurt far worse then the wound in her shoulder. She was determined to find as many survivors as she could. After that Clemens wasn't quite sure what she would do next, but she'd cross that bridge when she came to it. Her eyes widened as she surveyed the utter devastation in the streets. _Is there even anyone left to save?_ she wondered. The wail of a child suddenly caught her attention. Clemens spun around and caught sight of a little girl in the distance, running flat out down the street. She formed a mirror and warped  into it in a flash, traveling towards the girl through the mirror void, and appearing by her side a second later. The girl broke to halt as she caught sight of Clemens, staring at her with fearful eyes. She crouched in front of the girl and spoke in a soothing voice. 

"My name's Beverly. What's your name?" 

The girl bit her lower lip in hesitation, trying to hold back her tears. "Lucy..." 

"I'm gonna get you out of here Lucy. Okay? I promise." Clemens offered her hand to Lucy, trying to put on a brave face for both their sakes.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ohara...*

An enormous amount of wreckage lay just underneath the library now, everything smashed underneath Thorn's last attack. Books and scraps of wood were scattered everywhere. Thorn lay breathing heavily in the wreckage, underneath what was left of his desk. 

Thorn looked up as Merci slowly approached him. To her annoyance, she had a calm smile on his face, as if he were more than prepared to face death. Merci winced at her "mentor's" smile. "You're all done then? Good. You've wasted enough of my time."

Thorn remained silent. Merci let out an irritated sigh. "I don't understand you. You keep looking for answers, digging further into things despite being well aware of the laws against them. Yet you stupidly continue to search for answers to everything. That annoying ambition...it makes my blood boil."

Merci clenched her fists. "I've always hated you because of that." As Thorn stayed silent, Merci frowned. "Well, do you have anything to say? You should say it now..."

"I'm sorry, Merci." Merci's eyes widened in surprise. "I'm sorry I couldn't help you find that ambition as well." There was a silence for a good ten seconds, then Merci's pointed her index finger towards the professor's head, and leaned down to his level. "Shigan."


----------



## Noitora (Jun 12, 2011)

*Ohara Island

Hatsu Busouoni ? CP9​*
It came. The loud cry of the young girl calling out to the one that cared for her and whom she cared for. The noise did not shake the Demon of CP9 yet he did not move to intercept or finish the job either. The swordsman kept his lack black cloak covered back towards the two has they had final moments together, the life certainly slipping from the one armed soldier. He had put up a valiant effort to fight against something that far out classed him in terms of battle strength, the fact he wished to protect the girl being the most obvious driving force of his courage and strength. Ultimately it had not been enough to best the swordsman however. The words of the two sounded at his back before eventually the girl was convinced into fleeing the battlefield.

 As she began her retreat back towards the Town Hatsu finally turned upon his shoe to follow her movements with his gaze. Part of him knew he should have pursued her and taken care of the loose end, yet after taking the life of Tora whom had tried to hard to protect the young girl even in death he actually hesitated. Lucy was what he had called her, and now she disappeared off into the town and slowly out of view. The swordsman slowly turned back towards the docks now no more Oharans were still alive in the vicinity. The girl was running back to town and would eventually come across Shongul who would dispatch her without a second thought. That is what he told himself anyway yet part of him knew that he should have finished the job himself, that it would not be the last time he saw that young girl. Lucy would one day be his downfall. That was the feeling that tickled in the back of his mind.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

*Duke Kaiser~ World Pirates Captain​*_The Nature of Miracles!​_
The entire crew was down, defeated by one man and so fast that it seemed more like a fantasy then reality. But this was cold, hard reality for the crew as each of them lay there, utterly broken, literal with Shishi whose miscellanous body parts lay on the beach, scattered like sand in the wind. The _Avenging Norseman_ watched from afar, even the ship looked sad and if one looks closely at the head of the dragon helm... they could see a tear drop, emerging from the wood and falling into the water that the ship sat in. 

Meanwhile, Moby stood over Duke, the red-haired man having not gotten up after the Warlord's first powerful attack. All this time, he had been watching the crew defend him. He wanted to move... To help Rush and Shishi when they put their lives on the line, but he couldn't. Moby had brought him to true desperation. However, the pirate's eyes widen as he saw Shishi torn to pieces. There was no one else, no one else to fight... All of the attention was on the captain...  *"I am still waiting on that miracle, Duke Kaiser."* Moby said coldly, his eyes looking down on Duke... 

Behind those eyes was a madness that could drive a man to suicide if he looked into them to long. So Duke avoided the man's gaze as he stares at him. _Get up! You have to get up!_ Duke shouted in his mind. He starts to push to try and get off the ground, but it felt like a two-thousand pounds was bearing down on him. Moby's NuvoPain had truly crippled him. "Do you see how they sacrificed themselves for you? It's truly foolish and reeks of self-hatred..."  

Duke's eyes bulge as Moby insulted his crew, "Don't mock them!" He roared, slamming his fist into the ground. He shouts out in pain, but he slams his other fist into the ground. Moby raised a curious eyebrow, "I'm not sure what you are trying to accomplish by repeatedly banging your hands into the ground... Perhaps, you're more of a masochist then I thought?" He pondered on why Duke did this. Duke blocked out the man's voice and continues to hit the ground, screaming from the pain he was feeling. It felt like his body was burning on the inside, outside.... He was in hell. 

Duke slammed his fist into the ground one more time and this time he screams, but he laughs after it... Slowly, the captain of the World Pirates gets on his feet. "AAAAAAH!" He shouted at the top of his lungs as he stood and then he looks at Moby and grins. 

"You can stand?" Moby asked. No one was sure whether he was impressed, but the man certainly was suprised that Duke could do so. "Barely..." Duke muttered, coughing up some blood as he said so, but then he wipes his mouth. "But after beating myself up like that," He said, in reference to when he was punching the ground. "I can take it!" Now it was all clear. Duke had tortured himself so that he'd be able to handle and bear the pain that was coming. He still hurt, but now he could take it. 

Duke looked grimly at his defeated crew, "It's nothing compared to what they went to though... So understand, Moby! I'm the captain of the ship and I'll bear my crew's suffering through the pain that I'm feeling!" He declared. "And if any of you... Can still move. Do me a favor..." He muttered. "STAY DOWN!"

"This is between me and the bastard responsible for all of this shit... Warlord, crack doctor, whatever the fuck you are!" He yelled, now looking at Moby. He then took a step forward. Pain immediatly shot up his leg, but he only grinned. "I think you are right! I'm starting to enjoy the feeling of pain!" Another step, then a full on sprint towards Moby, "Die!" The captain shouted, but before he could reach Moby, the man shot forward with his own impressive speed and punches Duke in his stomach. 

The doctor's strength was already impressive, but it seemed to be doubled as Duke went down. "Captain!" Kaya yelled through ragged breathes. She tries to stand, but as Duke knees hit the sand, "I said stay down!" He yelled.

Duke then tries to rise again, but Moby simply kicks him, sending the man backward and sprawling into the ground once more. "You should probably offer yourself the same advice, Mr. Kaiser..." However, Moby's words do not touch Duke. With another groan, too tired to scream, Duke stands up and sticks his chest out.  

*"Animate: Sand Snake!"* He yelled, raising his foot and slamming it into the ground, telling the sand to wake. A serpentine creature rose from the sand, formed from itself, it's body compacted sand. The creature hissed before shooting towards Moby. 

The Warlord dodged the sand creature with ease, his speed easily greater then it. However, Duke points his finger to tail the snake to twist around and attack from the back of Moby, but the Warlord saw that attack coming. He kicks at the sand beast, causing part of it to break off and soon the rest of the beast follows, for the destruction of an important segment causes it the entire beast to fall apart. MOby then turned his attention to Duke, who was running at him again. Moby simply punches and knocks him across the sand again. The crew watches as their captain hit the sand and cries, tears pouring from his face.

Moby sighed, "This is truly... starting to become tedious." He stated, before slamming his boot into Duke's chest. Duke yelled out in pain, *"AHHH!" *His teeth grinded as Moby continued to press down harder and harder, twisting the boot at the same time. Duke squirmed while he yelled. He tries to grab his boot and remove it from his chest, but it is impossible.

 "If you do not stop moving... You will die." He said, simply. For a second, it seems as if Duke has given in. He stopped moving. 

Duke then glares at Moby, "Death it is then! If I die here, then I don't deserve to accomplish my dream!" He shouted out. Moby shook his head, "Words of a clearly, crazed man." He lifts his boot though, allowing Duke to take several breathes. "It's obvious that pain is not the solution anymore... But maybe, your crew's pain is?" He asked. Duke's eyes widen, "No! You've already beaten them!"

Moby walked over to Kaya and looks down at her with those mad eyes. "Maybe if I cut-" 

"I said.... *NO*!" Duke yelled. The aura around Duke suddenly changes and his words shoot across the beach, towards Moby. This energy... it slams into Moby like a hammer, causing the man to stagger back and grind his teeth, _This is... Haoshoku Haki!_ Moby realizes. However, by focusing his thoughts and overwhelming this pressure, Duke's angry attempt at stopping Moby became useless. 

However, Moby was no longer interested in Kaya or any other members of this rookie squad. "Duke Kaiser, it appears that you're more then meets the eye..." He walks over to Duke slowly, his eyes burrowing down on him. "It doesn't appear that it was a conscious manuveur... More like something that comes out during moments of distress." Moby noted, finally reaching Duke. "You said that you wished to bear all of your crews' pain correct?" Duke said nothing. "Let me help you with that."

He looks at the crew of Duke's... he counted six people (regarding the Warriors Three as one person). "Six times the pain..." Duke's eyes widen as Moby slammed his fist into Duke chest, "This will due perfectly... *NovoPain*!" Instead of the ghost being shot out of his hands, it hits Duke square in the chest and the pain it travels through his body. Not only physical, but emotional torture of seeing his crew torn apart. This was enough to kill a man, but Duke only screams as Moby presses hard into his chest. He twisted, turned, and cried like a baby in it's carriage. 

Images flashed through his head... Art being wrecked by Moby's attack, Brolly's bleeding body, Shishi's head, still flickering off and on like a stop-light, Kaya, the beautiful angelic girl screaming in pain, and Rush, the first mate of his crew, put down like a dog by Moby. Then the slaves as a plus, their bloodied bodies lining the coast.

Duke bore it all... All of this...

Finally, Moby rips his hand from Duke's chest where there is a huge indenture. "That was enough to kill a normal man... But you aren't exactly normal, Duke Kaiser."

For the first time, Duke did not respond. His body was scratched and cut in every place you could imagine, a gash on his cheek, broken ribs, bloodied lip, and all of that pain on top of it. His eyes were closed as Moby walks away from the man whose spirit had never... exactly, broken. Nearly, but not all the way. He would have plenty of time to do more damage later, while he expeirmented on him. Meanwhile, the man who dreamed of conquering worlds was trapped in his own mind, never knowing when he would possibly wake.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

*Meanwhile...*
A huge ship pumps through the water at impressive speed. It looked like a ark as it heads towards it's designation. The island ahead was known as Rumboar Island, the location of a huge government factory ran by Viktor, an agent of the Government. Inside the factory were slaves, men and women from countries who had refused to ally with the Government and as a result were attacked by the marines and the civilians sent to do work for the Government... or worse, wind up in the hands of a Tenryuubito. Most people were wary of the island, mainly because they had heard of Viktor's ruthlessness and hatred for anyone who messed with his city, but the head of this ship was not scared at all. He had... business to do on the smoky island. 

Onboard the ship, it looked like a zoo. Animals were everywere, Giraffes walking around and special Gunner Monkeys manning the cannons. A eagle acted as the look-out, while a crane held a compass in his hand shouting out orders. The ship's helmsman was a very large gorilla who steered the ship with his feet while he ate a banana and held a cigar in the other hand. This was the crew of the Ark, a huge ship that held at least 200 animals. There was only one man on the ship and his name was Earth. Sitting in the captain's seat was a rather large bulky man, wearing an eyepatch and a beer in the other hand. "Sent to destroy a government factory... HAH! I've got better stuff to do then be bothered with this shit."

In truth, Earth had taken several detours before he actual went to Rumboar. This was why he was running slightly late, but he didn't particularly care. It wasn't like someone else could come there before him and wipe out the factory. And if someone had, who would it be? However, Earth did want to the many slaves inside the factory. He had personal experience with slaves. On his arm was a tattoo... a slave tattoo that the Tenryuubito marked their servants with. Earth showed his off with pride. He was truly born in those fighting arenas. He grinned as he imagines the blood, "FULL SPEED AHEAD!" He yelled, standing up from his seat.

The response to this? A bunch of howls, roars, screeches, and other strange animal noises as the crew of the Ark headed towards Rumboar, unaware that someone had already beaten them to the task... As the crew increased speed, we see a huge shadow following behind the ship. One could see several tentacles. This was the legendary guardian of the Ark... the Kraken.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 12, 2011)

Bozalika Island- The inn

"Hello." A young woman with dark brown hair tied back in a bun greets Alex with a smile across her face. "Umm... Hi." Alex rubs the back of his head and smiles back. "I need... four rooms, i think will do. I'm sure some of the crew wont mind bunking together." The girl nodded. "Here you are. Free of charge~" She winked as she slid the keys over to Alex. A small smile came across his own face, the woman's cheeks turning a light shade of red. "U...umm... N..next customer!" She nervously belt out, Alex nodded and headed off on his own. 

He decided to check out the rooms ahead of time, see how they looked. After entering the room he designated his own, dropping off his sword and a few minor things, Alex made his way over to the other three rooms, One was Rex's, one would be shared by Ken and Tommy, the other by Kaido and Kimchi. Speaking of Kimchi, Alex had begun to wonder where the little fishman had run off too.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 12, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Spring Island

Hornet Havoc*​
The crew laughed and drank for quite some time, clonking ale mugs together and trading stories about their time upon the sea. Hornet learnt of the Karma Pirates and how Pierre and the blind swordsman knew each other, Kali spoke of some of his misfortunate encounters with the 39 Swipers and a friction of the strongest swordsman dream tickled between Tengu and Katsuo. However for the most part there was only joy as the dark skinned Captain kept up the spirits and laughed alongside his friends. After such a battle in Hethsville this day was something they all needed and to prepare them for the next day as they made their way towards Olympic Island to finally complete something Hornet had always wanted to do. What he told his crew about those challenges is that they were not like normal races or ever simple, they were thrilling, rocking and wild. His words exactly. The excitement for the event was clear in his voice and actions, the rapper had been excited for this day for quite some time and even more excited now he could enjoy it alongside those he considered his family. Their bonding continued for some time as the alcohol filled the air they passed out with those that worked in the Spa not overly for the idea of moving the pirates after hearing their stories through the wall in the female section. What they would awake to…

The Bro Pirates lay about in their small waist towels in different part of the baths, but it was Hornet who was first to awake with his ready placed goggle-shades for the incoming hangover. He let out a groaned as he rolled along the floor and found his footing; the muscular man slowly pushed himself to his feet while he rubbed the side of his head due to the aching feeling. The after effects were always worth it though after a party with your friends like this. Though he had been in the waist towel all too long and the nights drinking had spurred for ideas for lyrics that he wished to jot down in his little blue book in his trouser pocket. The Captain waddled over towards the changing rooms towards the basket of all their clothes and stuck his hands inside the bundle to find his out of everyone else’s. His hand touched nothing. After a few moments of slow grabbing the movements became more frantic as the Captains grasp sought something to hold onto. Eventually he opened his eyes properly and leant right into the basket with his head, a loud booming voice echoing from his lips.
“NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!” This cry caused the rest of the crew to awake. Katsuo leapt up onto his feet and reached for his sword, yet the lack of its’ and his sleepiness caused him to grip nothing and stumble back into the spring bath, splashing into the water. The others also stirred, some less dramatic that others at the broken mans voice.
“Captain!” Pierre said worriedly against his pounding head as he lead the group and the soaking cat into the changing room to see what had occurred. 

As they entered the dark skinned Captain was on all fours with darkness over his head.
“What happened, nya~!?” The Demon Cat asked while shaking his fur to release some water on the hairs. Hornet slowly turned to his crew before moving into a sitting position with his arms crossed and his head hung low in depression. In a low and sadden voice he revealed the cause of his pain.
“All are stuff is gones~ Clothes, weapons and my book of songs~” All of their clothes had been stolen; Pierres revolvers had been taken alongside Katsuo and Tengus’ blades. Hornet’s precious lyrics book was also missing. Not a sock was left in the basket. Kali held one of the hot spring uniform kimonos in his grasp that he had taken at some point after waking up.
“W-we were robbed!?” The Captain nodded sombrely. Before any one else could speak the sounds of footsteps closed in on the group of give. Through the doorway two beings stood looking over them. One short and tubby man with short and almost balding hair and a taller and slender man with long slicked back blonde hair, Lieutenant Babbal and Junior Lieutenant Razard of the marines. Both in only waist towels. 
*“You better be right about this, Razard. Working alongside my arch nemesis is disgraceful.”* The round marine said. The man beside him sighed softly and gazed off into the distance in a handsome fashion.
_“It is the only way, sir.” _After they finished speaking there was some silence until they finally looked over to Hornet and his crew, alongside the Swordsman Tengu, and saw only blank expressions.
“Who are you?” The dark skinned Captain asked. Babbals face grew as large as the room as he roared out in anger.
*“HOW CAN YOU NOT REMEMBER ME!? YOU HUMILATED ME SO MANY TIMES YOU BASTARD!? PLAYING THE FOOL!?”* The man of the slender man placed itself onto Babbals shoulder to reassure him as he began to spoken. Since their last encounter it seemed the blonde swordsman had grown rather more confident in his opinions over his Lieutenants. 
_“Hornet Havoc. I’ll cut to the chase. Everyone’s clothes are being stolen by some sort of group of… animals perhaps, in the mountains. Not only you but also our uniforms and my sword was taken by them. We gave chase immediately and upon finding their lair we were swiftly defeated.” _He lowered his head somewhat in shame as Babbal muttered under his breath in annoyance. “Bro Pirates, we need your help.” As the marine raised his face to see their reaction he saw Hornet stood in front of him with his fist out and a smirk on his lips. The marine blinked several times in confusion, his calm and collected expression being hindered. 
“Lets’ back all our gear then.” The Captain stated plainly. Slowly Razard raised his own fist and bumped it with the pirates. This time they would do what they must to break a curse…

The Bro Pirates, Tengu and the two marines climbed towards the mountain they former enemy and briefly ally spoke of. The journey did not take too long at all with little time for conversation, though Babbal remained grumpy the entire time as he resisted yelling at the Bro Captain as he rapped all the way up. Ahead of them at the base of the mountain sat the opening to a huge cave. Sounds of beastly creatures roared from inside, the sounds amplified by the echo. A grin grew over the Captains lips as he darted forward still only in his waist coat.
“Gonna be wild~!” He said excitedly. His crew were quick to follow him alongside the others. As they entered the cave there was little light but enough to see some what of where they treaded. The tunnel continued in a straight line until it finally reached a huge stone hall. The group came out into view where clothes and belongings lay scattered all over the place, torn and shredded from overuse. 
“Oh shit! My books somewhere in here!?” Hornet cried out. 
“My revolvers…”
“My sword nya~!”
“My socks!?” The Bro Pirates all yelled out. At this moment they realised they were not alone. Dozens upon dozens of mini frog like goblin creatures wearing human clothes and holding their weapons came into view. One hand Pierres clothes while another had his hat, and another with his revolvers. The same for the rest of the crew, clothes, swords, belongings spread out over the creatures. At the very back of the hall a massive creature lurked, much bigger than all the others with a massive grin on his face. In finger tips he held a blue book of lyrics. 
_“…. SO.... BAD…. GRRRR”_ He grumbled. Red flashed before Hornets eyes’ as black Pitch exploded from his skin and formed around his arms. 
“Guys… take back our shit, I’mma let loose on the big guy.” Followed by the Captain exploding forwards towards the enemy at a speed he had not yet shown. Babbal blinked as sweat trickled down his skin.* ‘Had he… always been that scary…’* He thought before one of the frog creatures jumped onto him. Before it chomped off his face it was kicked from his body by the Junior Lieutenant. 
_“Then lets fight!”_ The usually composed man yelled out.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 12, 2011)

*Continued...*

 Hornet landed in front of the huge beast with a serious upon his features. The only thing that could anger him other than hurting those he considered his friends was touching his book and insulting it. The monster known as the Shumba, or Monster of the Darkness, sat on his rubble throne watching the human before him amused.
“Smile while you can~ I’mma show you the strength of a man~!” The pirate pulled back his arm and stretched out the black Pitch. The strengthened liquid stretched out backwards due to the elasticity, almost reaching across the entire stone hall before he whipped back.
“Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!” The Pitch covered fist slammed directly into the Shumbas stomach and sent him impacting with the wall behind him. The monsters’ smug expression was quickly replaced by pain and shock as the wind was knocked out of it and spit flew from its mouth. It had completely underestimated humans after it had thrashed the two marines from before. The beasts eyed widened as it saw the dark skinned human do the same with his other arm and quickly decided to counter with what he had. It opened its’ mouth and began to suck, light forming in its throat as it did and with that it closed its’ mouth again and held its’ stance. Hornet threw forwards his second strike but was completely off target as he stumbled forwards. 
“Shit!” He yelled out as the Pitch dropped from his hands to allow one to grip his own face. “I can’t see!” The monster of darkness, sucked out all light. All those present would quickly find the light sucked from their eyes, unable to see a thing. The frog creatures continued to press on of the rest of the crew even in their blinded state, while the Shumba closed in on the blinded Captain. One swordsman moved to Hornets side, the one without light to begin with would be their only guide. 
“Captain Hornet, you’ll need to follow my words over your sight so we can take this thing down, hm?” Tengu said sternly. The beast was massive and powerful, without his sword it would be difficult to take down, but Hornets sheer power with his Pitch fruit could get the job done. If they took down the big beast their light would be returned and the little ones would not be a problem. The Captain offered a grin in the direction of the voice as the Pitch formed around his arms once more, doubling the size of his fists.
"Your word it is~ Lets' get down to 'biz~"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 13, 2011)

*Noburu~ Ohara Massacre*​
There was complete and utter chaos in the great library tree of Ohara as scholars were slaughtered like pigs, the two government agents responsible, not caring in the slightest as they hunted their targets down. Merci had found Thorn, though and even if Noburu was happy for the woman, he was determined to find Wick. He hadn?t spent these days of his lives, even if his time on Ohara was enjoyable, to not succeed in his mission. The assassin, still wearing his heart-face walked through a hall, blood all over his suit. It didn?t affect him at all though. He only wore a strange and savage grin on his face, one that showed behind the man?s lazy and bored fa?ade that there was a true monster beneath the surface just waiting to break free of it?s chains. 

And it had broken free. This was evident in the carnage. As Noburu stepped over the body of a scholar, he sighs? He was getting tired of killing senseless fodder? He wanted Wick. Once again, he activated his Observation Haki to listen in on the hearts of everyone in the building. There weren?t many left after he and Merci went to work, so it was easier finding someone then before. Noburu?s eyes widen as he doesn?t hear a barely thumping heart, *?Son of a bitch? He?s not here!? *Noburu wasted no time in moving after he realizes that Wick had long left the tree. One of the dying scholars watched as Noburu seemingly teleported away into the thin air. ?W-why?? The man muttered as he sees this, his eyes closing slowly? 

Noburu landed gingerly in front of the tree. He put a hand behind his head and sighs, *?Where the hell is the old geezer? The town is burning, library is mostly destroyed? Perhaps, his home??* As Noburu came to this conclusion he is about to take off sprinting in the direction of Wick?s house, he hears a loud noise coming from ahead. He stops and looks north,* ?What??* He said. The noise hit again, this time followed by a tremendous shake. Noburu?s own heart started to beat incredibly fast. What was the origin of this noise! What was coming! Noburu merely clenched his hammer tightly as something walks up one of the hills in front of the tree. Noburu?s eyes widen as the mystery is finally solved. *?Wick?? *

A huge robot had climbed over the hill, its size and weight making the earth shakes with each step. Sitting in the cockpit which was a throne seat was Wick, the senile old man yelling out commands. Two snipers stood on each shoulder of the machine, each in their own specially made cockpit. They were armed with impressive looking weapons in their hands as they approached Noburu. The assassin could only grin as Wick?s giant machine came closer. He stayed back, waiting for it to reach a good enough distance to engage. Ten feet was good enough for him. *?So this is Ohara?s last stand? An old man and his wheelchair??* He said mockingly. ?Yus! Yus, it is!? Wick roared, pressing a crank and causing the mecha to lower. ?Ohaha will not kneel befoh the govehnment, assassin.? Noburu chuckled calmly in response. The old man had not yet realized who he was. That was good? *?We are aware of that. That?s why we?re doing this? You have doomed your people.?* Noburu stated calmly.

?Seeking knowledge is considehed a chime now, aye!? The old man shouted again. ?I have not doomed my people! The govehment has bethayed them!? He told Noburu, defending his quest for knowledge fiercely. Noburu wasn?t interested in any of this? He merely sighs and says,* ?So I?m guessing that you won?t stand down??* He asked with a smile on his face. Wick laughed, ?Like hell I will!? Wick retorted. Noburu claps his hands, *?Great then! Exactly what I expected from you anyway, Wick??* Noburu muttered. Wick raised an eyebrow in confusion. He knew that this assassin was aware of his name, but he talked as if he knew him on a personal level. *?Let me show you something, professor, before we start.? *He raises his hands to his head slowly and then grips the red mask?s texture and pulls his mask off. Wick?s jaw drops as he sees the face underneath the mask, he then grits his teeth and his eyes bulge in anger. ?You!? The man yelled in anger, nearly pressing one of his armory buttons. He wanted to kill this man so bad.

Noburu flipped his hair and smiles as he puts on those familiar glasses that he had worn while pretending to be Doctor Noburu. The man who had been taking care of Wick? was the same one now trying to kill him.

* ?Like what you see??* He asked Wick with that smile on his face. ?*But I?m afraid that I?m done with that guise?? *He rips his glasses off his face and then throws them to the ground, stomping on them and then grinding them so that glass shards were wedged deep underneath the surface. He then raises his hammer and puts back on his mask. He raised his hammer, preparing to strike, *?If it helps? I take my work as a doctor very serious and you should know that all my work on you was truly my best? I could not have saved your life even if I wished.?* He stated simply before shooting forward towards Wick. *?But now I shall take it!?* He shouted out as he came at the old crippled man?


----------



## Noitora (Jun 13, 2011)

Noitora said:


> “HA! I love it. The fuck, it’s fuckin’ marvellous.” The swordsman turned his attention towards the Captain who still sat comfortably upon his seat. He wore a huge grin while chucking back a swig of ale.
> “To beat those two, you ain’t complete trash it seems. Nothin’ to my level though. He said he is 20,000,000 aye? Well listen up, I’m Captain Canka of the Feral Pirates, my bounty is 40,000,000!” Braska turned his attention towards the seated man with the tip of the blade aimed towards him. He had learnt something lately, something about pirates and about the World Government. Judging a mans strength on something so superficial alone would only leave you high and dry. The men of the World Government never took into account a mans heart or resolve, only murderous deeds. With that going through his mind he spoke his thoughts.
> *“I see. Something I have come to learn upon my time outside my home nation. The higher the bounty does not mean the higher the strength, it only means the bigger the monster you are. I am Braska Hextor, it is my job to slay monsters.”* The blonde haired Feral Pirate smirked darkly as he slowly rose out of his chair. Even saying that he could tell that this mans strength was nothing like the last two, this guy was powerful. He still held his words strongly, that was his resolve.
> “That so… lets’ just see ‘bout, shall we?”




*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Wutai island

Braska Hextor*​
The Captain of the Feral Pirates, Canka, smirked darkly as he raised his arms and attached a pair of sleek blades along the forearms by a wrist strap. He was known for his beastly fighting power of complete recklessness and lack of mercy, a man who continued to strike no matter what and enjoy every moment of it. They were called the Feral Pirates solely down to this mans exploits. The Strongest of the Feral Trio. Of course Braska Hextor did not know any of this and only saw him as another pirate who had no regard for anyone but himself, who enjoy hurting those whom could not defend themselves and saw life and death as a game. For being such a monster it was his duty to put Canka down. That was what he told himself. That was the duty he had been seeking since he had left Shinpou. Revenge was not duty, it was only a road to darkness and Fluck had helped him realise this. If he was able to protect people who needed it however then perhaps he was not completely hopeless after all. 
“OI!” The Captain roared out. “Don’t get day dreamin’ on me now! Zehahahaha!” The knight held the borrowed katana in one hand and slid into a light defensive stance. He could judge from his weapons that his fighting style would be rather wild but he had no idea how much so.
“The fuck! I’m comin’ right at ya!” With the pirates around the hall cheering out loudly for their Captains success Canka leapt onto the table and sped across it on roller bladed shoes like ice skates. He moved so quickly and smoothly Braska was barely able to thrust up his blade to deflect seven slashes directed at him in almost an instant. He grit his teeth as he felt the pressure vibrating through his sword as the pirate spun through the air and skidded along the ground upon his bladed boots.
“Not bad, not bad! I’m just getting’ warmed up!” The swordsman turned to his foe, his long black Revolutionary cloak flowing in an arc as he twisted his body, the tip of the katana aimed towards the Pirate. His stern and resolve filled eyes said more than any words could.

The pirate crew watched in awe as their Captain clashed with the unknown swordsman and actually held his own. Metal clanged together in constant rings with sparks exploding from each hit. A maniacal laughter sounded from Cankas lips as he kept up the attack forcing Braska back with attack after attack. His power and speed was much more superior to the others of this crew that the swordsman had clashed with. The Captain was indeed on another level, yet that level was surprisingly not as high as he thought it was. With a swift twist of his wrist the knight slammed the katana into the arm blades and knocked the pirate backwards which created a quick opening. His sword launched into the air as he went to bring it down in his signature move.
*“Lionheart!”* He called out as the blade swung downwards towards the Captain. The feral murderers’ expression briefly turned into an angry concern as he realised the predicament he was in. To avoid a quick death his boot blade slammed into the ground to give him the opportunity to twirl is body out of the strike. He dashed to the side, barely avoiding the actual blade yet the inner chi power of the knight sent him flying across the hall, along with all his men who were sent slamming into the wall, even part of the town meeting hall collapsing due to the power. 
“The fuck!?” He yelled out as he rolled along the ground and glided back to his feet, a trickle of blood running down his face. Cankas’ eyes narrowed at the Revolutionary as he was in disbelief that he was actually thrown back. Braska turned towards the Captain with his sword aimed at him once again, composure upon his expression.
*“I am warmed up now myself, so I suppose I should end this quickly.”* The pirate smirked maliciously at the confidence beaming from the armoured man. To think this fool had so arrogantly strolled into his new domain and defeated his crew without so much of breaking a sweat. But no himself. There was no way Canka would accept defeat so easily after coming so far. The beastly warrior clenched down his teeth and growled angrily.
“JUST YOU TRY IT PUNK!” Like a bullet train he fired towards the Knight, a bloodlusted grin over his lips as he roared out his battle cry. As the man came into range it was already over, the swordsman shot forwards himself and slashed downwards with the sword. Both warriors appeared on either side of each other.
*“Crusader” *Braska said quietly. Blood flew from the pirates’ torso before he collapsed into a heap. With it was over. The pirates had all been defeated within the space of an hour. The knight of Shinpou slid the katana into his belt and trailed his gaze over the town meeting hall. It was anti-climatic for what he was used to. Shinpou, Jaya Island, Vice Admiral Ganon, they had all been tests to the very limit of his strength and resolve. This was something he could not have dreamt doing back in Shinpou. He had grown – And he would continue to do so.

After the battle had ended in the town meeting hall all the surviving pirates were chased off the island by the might of the townsfolk. Without the Feral Trio they seemed to lose all their confidence. The people of Wutai we finally free from the grip of piracy for now, though without the protection they once had it was only a matter of time before someone new came to cause some trouble, their only hope was to request assistance from the marines and pray. The townsfolk had gathered to thank the armored man whom had saved them from their fate yet by the time they arrived on the dock they could already see his ship, the Glowing Future, sailing off into the distance. Yugo stood watching the ship leave with both hands upon his walking stick and a smile upon his lips, with Jugo crossed armed beside him.
“Father, Grandfather!” Fugo called out with a scrap of paper in his hands. He wore an expression of shock as he sprinted up to his elders and held out the paper to them.
“You have to look at this!” The old man of the family took the paper and gazed over it. After a few moments his grin become wider and he threw his head back in laughter. The puzzled Jugo took the paper next to see what the fuss was about, his eyes widening in disbelief.
“Braska Hextor a pirate… wait, no… he was a Revolutionary!?” His eyes flickered between the wanted poster and the ship in the distance, completely shaken by what he was reading.
“Seems like…” Yugo began. “… those caped crusaders aren’t forgetting about the little people just yet.” 
Out to sea on the waters of Grand Line Braska stood at the helm of his ship with his short hair dancing in the power of the wind, his cloak fluttering in the currents. The feeling of helping the innocent people was one of great pleasure, something he had missed after so long. His mind had been overwhelmed by revenge and hate since Shinpou but now perhaps there was a little more for him to accomplish in his life time. 
*“Rynia… I will never forget what I must do… but perhaps you were right. I should not forget how to live.”* He said quietly, partly to himself and partly to the spirit of his wife who he believed watched over him. His vessel steered off into the open blue, log pose searching for land. Unknowingly to him he was soon to be thrown together with a young girl that would change his life forever…
*
Arc V End*


----------



## Cooli (Jun 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You should never leave yourselves open like that." Zaika leaped into the air, vanishing before Raven and Kite's eyes. Zaika reappears behind Rave, delivering a strong kick to the back of his head and sending him flying towards the deck of the ship. The Holy Warrior used his Geppo to stay in the air and all eight of his blades hung from his finger tips.
> 
> With a strong push, he appears in front of Kite, however his blades are dripping with blood. "Ah... I'm sorry, i meant to make them deeper..." Zaika watched Kite drop to the ground and smiled. "But, isn't it good? To know that your sins are being forgiven.. isn't that good?"



Hyper Punch! Zaika had let his guard down slightly in his moment of enjoyment, giving Parrot the chance to attack from behind. Parrot delivered a strong punch to Zaika's backside. Forgive me lord, for I have put my own will before yours. Zaika held his head down and said a small prayer before whispering Tekkai When Parrot made contact, it was like hitting a brick wall. A cracking noise sounded as a sharp pain ran through his arm. Ah, the symphony of the Almighty. A joyous sound indeed. Zaika punched Parrot hard in the gut and then grabbed him by the throat, lifting him off the ground. Soon you all shall meet the Lord our God. Zaika's gripped tightened, suffocating Parrot. Nothing Parrot did could remove the Zaika's grip. On the verge of losing consciousness, Parrot told Dove to run. Dove quickly took off in an attempt to escape. None shall escape god's judgement. after Parrot stopped breathing, Zaika threw him to the ground and then used soru and geppo to hop into the air Rankyaku Cross blood splattered as Dove was slashed in the back and fell to the ground. 





Bluebeard said:


> The Don hit the floor. He had been hit directly in the chest by the assassin. It was over for him as he bled out on the carpet. However, as he fell, he looked out towards his beautiful garden. He remembered growing it with his wife and his young girl, Mikaela dancing in those gardens with him and his wife. As he looked, he sees in a bush that same little girl from the past, but now grown up, his daughter. "M-mikaela..." He whispered. He had failed. Now not only his wife was going to die, but so was his daughter. The two most important people in his life. But he saw the one she was with... one of those pirates. "Watch over my daughter." He muttered, low enough that Billy couldn't hear it.





Eternity said:


> Mikaela's heart was racing. Time seemed to move in slow motion, and sound was dubbed out. She could hear her own heart beating, like sticks to an oil-barrel. Tears started forming in her eyes.
> 
> "N-no.." Her voice was cracked, "no.." She wanted to scream, but she was to scared to. She wanted to run and see, but she was to scared to even come out if hiding. "no.."
> 
> ...




Thrush was frozen with shock and fear at what was going on, and what just happened to Don. He didn't know what to do, or what to say. He simply lowered his head. Mikaela started shaking him, begging him to do something. Thrush was thinking about everything that happened up till now, how everything was perfect and everyone was happy. But now...but now everything was destroyed. Mikaela was still shaking him and crying, which reminded him of what Don's last words were. Though he was too far to hear it, he was able to read Don's lips. It was then that he clinched his fist, grabbed Mikaela by the arm, and began to run away from the house. Thr-Thrush!? What are you doing!? Why are we running away!? We have to save them, we have to save my mother! Mikaela was struggling trying to get away and go back to the house, but Thrush's grip was firm as he continued to pull her along. He didn't say anything, he just kept pulling her and running away from the house. St-Stop! We have to go back! We have to! again, thrush said nothing I...I hate you! she yelled. This shook Thrush deeply as he came to a halt and released her arm. Mikaela fell to the ground still crying, Thrush's back still turned to her. You can hate me all you want, but I made a promise to that man to protect you... he turned around and held out a hand to help hr up and that's not something I plan to fail at. Mikaela continued crying but took his hand and got up. Now let's keep going. We have to get as far away as possible.



After running for a while, they managed to make it back to the ship, but stopped short and kept out of sight as Thrush spotted a mysterious man fighting with the crew. What!? Not here too... The man had just taken out Snipe and Ryuu, and Raven and Kite were now on the offensive. Fearing for Mikaela's safety and knowing that he needed to help his friends, he told Mikaela to stay put. But...but... JUST DO WHAT I SAY!!! he yelled. If you go out there, you could die as well. But what about you? You could die as well. Thrush was silent but he had a firm look in his eye. Don't worry. I won't die by the hands of some loser like that. he said jokingly Now lay down Thrush pulled out a camouflage blanket and placed over Mikaela, as well as some shrubs and other debris. Don't move from this spot until I come back for you, or until daylight comes. with that, Thrush took off.




As Dove fell to the ground, Raven regained consciousness. After looking around and seeing his crew lying on the ground, each unmoving and covered in blood, he was filled with rage and confusion. Why.......WHY IS THIS HAPPENING!?!? Raven jumped up into the air and clasped both of his hands together. DIAMOND METEOR! then a huge mass of diamond formed around his hands. As he flung his hands forward, he launched the huge ball at Zaika. Such an attack could never hinder god's will he said as he held out his hand. Then try this on for size!!! Thrush yelled, as he connected with his large sledge hammer to the back of Zaika's head. While this did momentarily stun the priest, it was not enough to stop him Thr-Thrush!? What are you doing!? Get out of the way, or you'll get crushed too! but Thrush only smiled as the mass continued to fall towards him and Zaika Foolish sinner blood splattered from Thrush's chest as he was sent flying into a tree. Zaika was tired of playing around. He had wasted enough time Soru. Geppo appearing right infron of Raven, Zaika delivered the final blow Shigan Lance Raven hung in midair as Zaika's blade was pierced through him It seems the Lord has showed you mercy, as I missed your heart. But his will be done, and your life forfeit Zaika then separated Raven from his blade by sending him flying to the ground.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis Palace
> 
> Sandrei*​
> As Humora tried to win Sandrei back over after seemingly defeating the Phoenix Captain the shark Fishman could only grit his teeth in anger. He remained silent, glaring darkly towards his former Captain. The man who had taken all those close to him away and now was doing the same again with a smile on his face. Sandrei was already severely weakened by the King that lay slumped across the Palace Hall; there was no way he could take on Humora now and win, even more so if he had those treacherous pills. Even though it looked hopeless for Rose he had a confidence in her strength. His gaze flickered over the young Captain for a moment as she stirred and within moments performed an attack that completely destroyed the Neo-Fishman Pirate Captain. The two separated in the explosion of the bubble with a weakened Rose flying through the air. Humora was completely forgotten in that instant.
> ...



Rose didn't notice Sandrei pocket Humora's pills. She was too busy fantasizing about the extra large ice cream sundae that awaited her. A good thing too since she would've eagerly scarfed all the pills down, thinking they were candy. Rose patted Sandrei on the back as he rejoined her. "I'm glad that you realized what a dunderhead you were being, cause if you ever run off alone like that again I would have to kick your butt," she told him with a pleasant smile. 

Sandrei chuckled at the teenage girls bold words. He had no doubt that she would make good on that promise.  "I won't do that again. I promise."

They quickly found Ursla, Shingo, Hawkins, and Ten, who each looked like they had been trough grueling battles of their own. Don Griso and the ex-Marine Shinsou who was also with them. Rose walked up to Don and casually walloped him in the face with her good hand, knocking him to the ground. 

"What was that for?" Don Griso exclaimed. 

Rose laughed at him with a good natured smile. "That's for kidnapping me, and thinking you could kidnap my sister. You're lucky you didn't get her instead. She would've put a real hurting on you."  She helped the bumbling kidnapper back to his feet and winked at him. "It was a fun ride though." 

The wailing sounds of alarms could soon be heard nearby. No doubt the news of the kings defeat was spreading through all of Aquapolis like wild fire. Reinforcements would soon be coming. 

"I think that's our cue to leave," Shingo said. 

Hawkins shook his head with a sigh. "They're going to blame all this on us no doubt." 

Rose shot her right fist up into the air with an indignant face. "Who cares, we're pirates and we do what we wanna do. On to the next adventure. Let's go raid the ice cream parlor!" Rose declared.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

*Zero*

The machanical scorpion lead Zero to the shores of this, now unhabited, island. The breeze from  the waves hitting the side of the boat can be heared in the distant.

*"I need you to stay here and supply me with fresh water every 10 hours, about 3 litres each time. Also, cut down every tree in this area and start the construction of shooting targets, sharp poles and a small cottage. The cottage should have 5 rooms. 2 bedrooms, 1 soundproof room , 1 workshop and 1 toruture chamber. Now!"* he told the scorpion, listening to it scurrying away. A few seconds later, the sound of trees falling down on sand is heared.

Not a minute later, Zero was already starting to walk about, trying his best to ajust to his loss of sight. He deducted that listening would be his best shot. Slowly, he took one step forward, before waiting a few secods, listening to any difference in sounds. Then one more step, and again back to listening. This went on for a few hours, and he felt he had made some good progress. Calling it a day, he sat down and started to listen to the sounds around him even more intense. The sound of his boat rocking back and forth in the evening sea, the trees falling down and being ripped and cut into various forms and sizes, the wind howling through the trees, giving the island a omnious feel to it.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Coral Archipelago...*
The combined marine squads stood assembled before Lady Amaryllis, the mermaid leader of the fishman colony, and niece of the King of Fishman Island. She sat on a bubble supported wheelchair, flanked by two royal guards. The doctors said that she would make a full recovery from her near fatal gunshot wound to the back, thanks in no small part to the efforts of the Marines in arrayed before her. 

Commander Zane Garrick stood at the lead of his squad, decked out in his standard black suit and white Marine coat. He was annoyed to see that pompous jackass, Lt. Lysander Sa'lis, standing right beside him, as if he had some kind of equal standing. He was clearly trying to muscle in on the credit. The smug and arrogant look on Lysander's face made Garrick want to backhand him, but he held his peace as the mermaid spoke. 

"On behalf of my uncle and this entire community, I thank you all for your brave actions in eliminating the threat of the Red Dawn Front," Amaryllis said in her soft and melodious voice. Her electric blue eyes gazed upon each member of the squad, until resting on Garrick. 

"Your heroism will not soon be forgotten Commander Garrick. You truly are a servant of justice." she said.

Garrick rolled his eyes. He didn't save this freaky looking fish bitch out of the goodness of his heart. He did it because that was his job, and he damn sure wanted the promotion that would be coming his way. *"With pleasure. Just make sure I get what you said in writing."  *

Lady Amaryllis finally turned towards Lysander. "And thank you Lt. Sa'lis for exposing the treachery of my servant Menjivar. I offer you my humblest apologies that you received such horrible treatment under this household. No doubt you put up a tremendous fight."

Garrick rolled his eyes again. *"Lucky shot was more like it..."* he grumbled under his breath.

Amelia chuckled out loud at this comment, but quickly stifled the sound. It was maybe the only thing that Garrick could say that she agreed with.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2011)

Zaika CP9

"It would appear, that all of the sinners have fallen." Zaika picked up the bodies that had been scattered around and threw them onto the deck of the ship. "Some of them are still moving." Zaika noted, then taking up his blade and slicing a cross into each and every one of their chests. "God has marked you for death. With this cross, the lands of the holy shall be open to you. I have forgiven thy sins... Rest in peace." Zaika headed over to the mast and gave it a powerful kick, breaking it away from the rest of the ship and tossing it into the ocean. "You shall now die at sea, as a pirate would want."

Zaika headed below deck and grabbed what he believed to be a barrel of black powder, as it was labeled. "Goodbye." Zaika placed a bottle of rum on top of the barrel, adding a rag and lighting it on fire. "When the alcohol catches fire. The barrel will be triggered." Zaika bowed to them.

With a leap he exists the ship and pushes it out of the cove...



Noitora said:


> *The Black Lotus Pirates ~ Aboard the The Imperial Lotus 2
> 
> Melayne Syther*​
> The alluring female Doctor of the Black Lotus pirates sat upon the deck  on a small chair with her legs crossed and slender fingers clasped  around the shaft of a book. Melayne was not the type to take part in the  comical activities of the crew and instead mainly focused on her own  enjoyment like reading. Her sharp eyes lingered over the top of her book  as she studied the crew and their antics, her attention settling on  Tatashi somewhat longer than the rest as she judged his recovery. The  Co-Captain had taken quite the beating at the marine base and would  certainly need more attention soon.
> ...



Nicholas nodded and stood up from the table.  "For now, we'll rest at sea. We've gathered enough supplies to last us  for a good few months. We wont stay out that long, but it should buy us  some time, keep the marines from tracking us down." Nicholas headed out of the dining hall and towards the door. "Before  we dock anywhere, I want to make sure Takeshi is in top shape. That  wound in his stomach Mel... How is it? What are his chances of  recovery?"


Spring Break Island-

"That should do it." Rei starts to wash his hands in the sink, blood turning the water a light red. "Thank you Aimi." Jinto slowly stands up, holding his gut. "No need~ It was my pleasure to work on such a body~" Aimi winked at Jinto. "No." Jinto responds. "Ah~ But we could have fun~" Aimi smirked. "No." Jinto answers once more. "Fine~" Aimi sighed and looked over at Kaizo. "You be gentle with him~ He's tender right now~" Aimi's face began to blush. "Oh my~ It's like that time i-" "NO!" Kaizo and Jinto shout in unison. 

"Fine~" Rei waved it off and headed towards the door of the hotel room, but stopped before exiting. "Ah, one last thing~ Congratulations are in order right Jinto-san~" "Eh? For what?" Jinto blinked. "Hmm~ You didn't hear?" He smiled. "You've been promoted Jinto-san. The letter came in this morning, I hear that Commodore Hardstone is throwing a fit~" "Wait... I'm..." "Commander Hazama." Rei smirks. "Hahahahaha!" Jinto's face shows the mark of true joy... "I'm closer now... closer to my goal..."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Zaika CP9
> 
> "It would appear, that all of the sinners have fallen." Zaika picked up the bodies that had been scattered around and threw them onto the deck of the ship. "Some of them are still moving." Zaika noted, then taking up his blade and slicing a cross into each and every one of their chests. "God has marked you for death. With this cross, the lands of the holy shall be open to you. I have forgiven thy sins... Rest in peace." Zaika headed over to the mast and gave it a powerful kick, breaking it away from the rest of the ship and tossing it into the ocean. "You shall now die at sea, as a pirate would want."
> 
> ...




Mikaela was hiding under debris, scared to death, unable to move. Then it hit her. Like a boulder crushing her heart, it hit her. "Mom..dad.." she was unable to cry, but her tears were falling down heavily. 

Wih a heavy heart, and nothing to live for, she might as well let them kill her. Lifting away the debris, she started walking, with no light left in her heart, towards the cave. The boat was heading outside, a priest looking guy came out behind it. 

Maybe it was because she had nothing to live for, maybe it was becase she was already dead inside, or maybe it was a simple account of luck, but the priest did not see her, and dissapeared into nothing.

She might as well die with her new friends, she thought to herself as she waded out into the water. With the help of a stray rope, she managed to climb on board. The sight she was met with made her heart drop even more, if that was even possible. "Dove..Thrush...everybody..." She dropped to her knees. She could die right there. There was nothing to live for, the island she had lived in and loved, the people she knew and loved, dead and destroyed.

*cough, cough*

The sound of coughing made her snap out of it and she turned to see Thrush, bloody and battered, but alive. "Mika...ela...down...fire..." was the words he could utter, as he yet again floated out of   consciousness. 



"Trush..? TRUSH!!" she stubled over to his lifeless body. Her head fell to his chest, her tears flowing down. She was crying now, really crying.


A faint sound cought her attention, and then she remembered what Thrush told her. She tried to run, falling down a few times before she cought the door to below deck. Jumping down, she watched as the flames on the rag hit the bottle neck. In a last act of desperation she threw herself onto the flaing bottle of rum. It hit the floor with a crush, setting the below deck ablaze.


Panic hit Mikaela, what should she do. 



""What should I do? What should I do!?"

She had to think fast. And that was when she saw it. Her favourite piece piece from her fantasy world creation. A 10 foot long rug with pictures of her creations. But to her, at this moment, it was nothing but a fire rug. She grabbed it, and franticly beat the fire.

Slowly, the fire died out, and Mikaela fell to her knees. Tears of joy mixed in with her sad tears. Unaware that the smoke was still there, she slwoly started to feel drowzy, before falling down and passing out.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 13, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Bozalika Island- The inn
> 
> "Hello." A young woman with dark brown hair tied back in a bun greets Alex with a smile across her face. "Umm... Hi." Alex rubs the back of his head and smiles back. "I need... four rooms, i think will do. I'm sure some of the crew wont mind bunking together." The girl nodded. "Here you are. Free of charge~" She winked as she slid the keys over to Alex. A small smile came across his own face, the woman's cheeks turning a light shade of red. "U...umm... N..next customer!" She nervously belt out, Alex nodded and headed off on his own.
> 
> He decided to check out the rooms ahead of time, see how they looked. After entering the room he designated his own, dropping off his sword and a few minor things, Alex made his way over to the other three rooms, One was Rex's, one would be shared by Ken and Tommy, the other by Kaido and Kimchi. Speaking of Kimchi, Alex had begun to wonder where the little fishman had run off too.



“Oh look an Inn!” Tommy had little doubt the inn he had just spotted was the one Alex checked into, it happened to be the closest Inn to their previous location, which made the best possible choice in the matter, assuming he hadn't gotten so drunk that he wandered off in a random direction, which Tommy hoped ended up being the case. Tommy stepped through the doors of the inn, and took a look around the place, it seemed homey enough to him, and he walked up to the girl at the desk.

“'Scuse me Miss, did a swordsman come through earlier booking seven rooms?” Tommy asked the innkeeper, who looked at him with a confused look, “Erm.. did he have red hair by chance?”

“O-oh!” The girl flushed, embarrassed by her mistake, “Y..yeah he did.. he ordered four rooms though.”

“Four?” Tommy scratched his head, "So he's having us bunk rooms together?", Tommy thought about the room count number, something didn't add up, “I could have sworn the crew had seven members though.” Tommy started listing off the people of the crew, Rex, Alex, Kaidou, Kimichi, Ken, Himself.. and Ral, “Ooh, he didn't order a room for Ral I'm guessing.”

“So.. would you like me to put a fifth room on the list then?” The girl asked him, a smile on her face.

“Can your rooms accommodate up to three people in them?” Tommy raised an eyebrow, then waved his hand, “Wait scratch that, if he ordered four then Rex has a room by himself, we can just stick Ral in there with him.”

“S-so.. that accommodates everyone then.” The girl pointed in the direction Alex walked off to, “H-he went that way.”

Tommy smirked at the girl, “You've been a great help, thanks!” Tommy winked at her, which caused the girl to flush up again, and he went along his way to look for Alex.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 13, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Coral Archipelago

Lysander Sa?lis​*
After his rough and tumble with the treacherous Fishman in the main hall Lysander had spent the time before the return of his own crew and of Garricks making sure his appearance was back up to standards. He stomached the Fishman assistants be fixing his beautiful hair along with slipping into a second uniform he always had prepared in case wine was spilt upon his first or something of that manner. His skin was washed and all in all, he was made into the glorious sight that he always appeared. Even in his marine uniform he always seemed pristine and spotless in appearance, rarely ever having a match to how polished and groomed he was. A man of vanity to the extreme. The World Noble stood in a room that was cleared for him, the word of the marines returning from their battle already on his doorstep. The slipped his golden hilted rapier at his hip with his World Noble Executioner Pistol on the other side. Once his medals were attached to his chest he glided out of the room to join the others, a smirk upon his lips. 

 The marines were all gathered in ranks as Lady Amaryllis addressed them. First her focus was upon Zane as she thanked him for his efforts. Lysander did not pay much attention to that part. As he saw it the Commander had simply fought off some thugs and bullies that wanted to cause some problem for the populace. The amazing Lieutenant however had bested a trained Fishman assassin with the strength double of a humans with powers beyond anyone who had taken part in the battle. He truly and honest to Oba believed he had fought off the most dangerous enemy in this skirmish and the victory was down to his wits and strength. The handsome Saint was on the road to greatness and he knew it, after this his name would be recognized as not only a powerful World Noble but as a warrior of Justice. Lysander then noticed the mermaids eyes rest on him with a bit more trust than she had when they first arrived. 
"And thank you Lt. Sa'lis for exposing the treachery of my servant Menjivar. I offer you my humblest apologies that you received such horrible treatment under this household. No doubt you put up a tremendous fight." She said with a gentle smile. The arrogant marine did not even notice the remark from Zane or the chuckle from Amelia as he was too warped in his own world.
?Indeed, the fight was brutal yet I was able to best him. The treatment I received under his household is questionable though I am sure you shall rightfully recall that the Blazing Beauty Marines lead by me were able to save this colony and put an end to the pointless fighting. Not to mention protected you from more harm. That is what I assume you and your people will remember and speak of, hm?? His gloved hand ran over his sleek blonde hair. As much as a hero Garrick was the glory would be his. That slim smirk sat upon his soft lips, without a doubt he would be promoted for this.

 After the meeting with the Lady the crews separated, Lysander and his men returned to their vessel after seeing to most the paperwork, the World Nobles assistant attending most of it. His men saluted as their hero strode over the deck of the Blazing Beauty, the wind dashing through his blonde hair, his marine coat fluttering in the pressure. The feeling he held in his chest was one of greatness and success, the fact he had taken a life for the first time being locked away at the back of his mind not to be revisited anytime soon 
?Kukukuku. You have done well, my marines. Victory in our grasps and glory I our sights, I, Lysander Sa?lis, am one step closer to my goal of becoming an Admiral. Kukukuku!? His men cheered as their leader showed his confidence, blind struck by it for some reason that could not be figured out by any person with logic.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 13, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Aelx-

Alex made his way to his room and locked the door. One of the other rooms had three beds, so if he had forgotten anyone, it should be alright... But what he wanted to focus on now was his own bed. He lay down and took a deep breath, thinking back to his fight from before. "It was close, too close." He shook his head and closed his eyes... "I need to get stronger... But..." His eyes shot open. "That's it." Bursting out of his room, Alex took off, He made sure he didn't pass by anyone, he made sure he wouldn't be seen. His blade rested on his back, he had an idea... But it would take time and secrecy...

Green Cloaks- Kimchi/Kaido

"Thank you." Kimchi left the gambling house with a massive sack of money, The little guy had a lot of luck at cards... or perhaps he was just smarter than most gave him credit for. Either way, Kaido was pissed, his friend had run off a while ago, said he was going to try and find another place, but Kaido couldn't just leave Kimchi behind. "You ready to head back?" Kaido looked down at Kimchi, who struggled to carry his sack of money. "Yeah..." Kimchi nodded. "Alright, come on, I'll carry the money." Kaido grabbed the money and held it for the fishman. "Thanks."

Green Cloaks- Rex

"Nnnnngra~" Rex stretched, he'd fallen asleep a while back after his massage. The woman that were around him before had all seemed to have fallen asleep as well... "Hehehe, this is the life." Rex stood up and stretched out once more. "Wellp, I guess it's time to head out for a bit." He had enjoyed his time off, but it was time to get down to some serious business. "Training waits for no man."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 13, 2011)

*XMS*












While the crew rejoiced over the joining of their newest member they heard a loud crash come from the distance. They all rushed over to the scene to see a group of fodder surrounding something. 

After a closer look one could spot Marcus, his entire chest bandaged as well as a few over his eyes and forehead, and a large amount over the bloody mess where his right arm once rested.

He wildly punched, blinded by the combination of the bandages over his eyes and his burning fever, "Get...Get back here!"  he stumbles forward and throws a punch with his left arm but the fodder in his range quickly dives out of the way, leaving him to punch the wall, leaving a fist sized indent.

"Please Lt. Stryker, we need you to calm down!" one of the doctors shouts, "Your in critical condition, too much of this could kill you!"

But Marcus continued his rampage, drowning out the sounds of the doctor's warnings, "You fat...You fat piece of shit!" he barks, throwing another punch. 

"Give him back! Give them all back!" his fist crashes into the wall, his devil fruit accidentally activating and linking himself to the ship, causing a large hole to burst in the wood.

The Marine pauses for a moment before turning around and going to throw another wild punch, *"DAMMITTTTTT!"* he roars, tears streaming down his cheeks.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Archer sat at his desk, reading the report from Taskforce Absolute Justice's latest mission. Garrick and his squad had gotten the job done again, with their typical zeal for absolute justice. Subtlety was not that crews strong point. "At least that little brat Sa'lis got out of this alive," Archer told his assistant, Rear Admiral Kimiko.

A wry grin appeared on Kimiko's face. "Oh but there's more..." She produced an elaborate looking letter, etched with gold leaf lettering and a silver border. Archer raised a curious eyebrow as she handed him the letter. "What's this?" 

"A letter from his lordship, Lysander's father." 

Archer quickly skimmed through the letter. "He wants me to make him a Vice Admiral?!" 

"I assume that's a no then?" 

Archer crumpled up the letter in his hands. A second later it vaporized into ashes. "I'd rather make him a chore boy." 

"His father *is* one of the most powerful and richest World Nobles. He would certainly be very displeased if we didn't promote his son. Perhaps a compromise would be in order?" 

Archer sighed. He could just imagine the earful he was likely to get from the Triumvirate. He thought it over for a few seconds. "Fine, what is he a Lieutenant?" Kimiko nodded. "Lt. Commander is as high as I'll agree to for the moment." 

Kimiko made note of it. "I'll make sure to notify the promotions board."

"And make sure to give my commendations to Commander Powell and his squad on a job well done against the Devil Kings, also a congratulations on their promotions." 

"I already have." 

"Where would I be without you my dear Kimiko-chan?" Archer asked with a smile. 

"I hate to imagine," Kimiko replied dryly. "Also what about your niece?" 

"Amelia? What of her?" 

"She performed well. Don't you think it's time she became a fully commissioned officer? You've been very hard on her ever since she graduated the academy." 

Archer shrugged. As a fellow Armstrong, he couldn't be put in a situation where it seemed that he was giving the girl any favors. She had to earn everything she got. That way no one could accuse her of getting by on just her name. "I started out as a chore boy on Admiral Miyamoto's flagship and turned out just fine, but you do have a point. She's earned a promotion."  

"Duly noted." 

Archer leaned back in his chair and kicked his legs up on the desk. "Cancel the rest of my meetings for the day. I'm going fishing."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 13, 2011)

*Coral Archipelago/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Commander Zane Garrick lit himself a celebratory cigar, not the cheap stuff either, but from his prized collection, hand rolled to perfection in the West Blue by godless heathen savages. He was glad to see that little punkass nobleman gone. Playing babysitter just wasn't his style. Now he could let loose on the next mission, free of any entanglements. 

He stomped aboard the _*Dark Justice*_ and gave the order to set sail. There were still pirates out there to destroy, criminals and revolutionaries to smash. Evil never slept and so neither could absolute justice. As the ship set sail out of Coral Archipelago, he called forth Ensign Frosty, Lt. Junior Grade Prince, that twat Armstrong. They quickly appeared before him and saluted. 

*"Congratulations, you've all been promoted,"* he said bluntly. 

"Really?" Amelia asked eagerly. 

*"Well don't make such a big fuss about it!"* Garrick screamed at her. He was still angry that he himself hadn't gotten a promotion. It was just another confirmation to him that the Fleet Admiral was out to get him, and that his stupid niece was getting preferential treatment. Garrick waved them away dismissively. He was getting tired of looking at their ugly faces. 

*"Now go do your fuckin jobs. There's still evil out there to crush!" *


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

"Look!! this is the awesome tattoo I was talking about, It fits me doesn?t it?"The voice of Ral was heard a she was standing in the middle of the street showing his back to the blonde and blue-haired girls who were hanging around with him hours ago, behind the three of them brent was smiling at the childish way of the pirate to brag about the tattoo he made"Ral-chan it looks awesome! Where did you get that?"the blue-haired woman asked. Ral just walked over Brent and wrapped his arm around the neck of the artist"He made it, he is my new friend Brent"Tiger stated now bragging about Halfyard who was kind of shy at the sparkling eyes of both females"Really? then are you a tattooist?"the blond chick questioned though Brent shook his head"Nope, I?m an artist I end to make pictures and draw, this is the first time I have made something like this"he cleared the situation though the eyes filled with admiration from both girls just became bigger.

After some hours drinking and joking, Ral and Brent said good-bye tot he girls and left the place"I think it is time to go back with my crew though I think we will stay some days, what about ya old man?"Ral asked,"The same here, I have to meet with my friends...see ya later Ral"Brent said and walked in the opposite direction of Ral?s"See ya later!"he said and started to walk in the other direction. 

"Now, now, where could they be?"he wondered as he walked, thinking a little about it he started to look for an inn. Knowing Alex, the swordsman should already have reserved some rooms for the crew. Minutes passed before he could find the building, entering the place he went over the girl attending"mmm... excuse me"he said, the girl looked up and saw the guy, blushing instantly in part because Ral actually was just half-naked only with one or two clothes covering just his left arm_"Y-yes?"_she asked"Well did someone reserved some rooms for us?"he asked, at the beginning the chic didn?t understand what he was talking about but then she remembered Tommy and Alex, then she nodded"I see, thank ya I only wanted to know if it wa sin this place"Ral said smiling"Thank you cutie-chan"he said and then ran outside_"C-cutie-chan?"_.

Outside Ral was running "I can?t just stay over and be slacking off, after all the food i got today I have enough energy to practice!" he said looking for a place where he could use his powers without anyone noticing though that could be kind of difficult since his power was kinda striking.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Alex

"Are you sure about this?" The elderly shop owner ran his hands through what was left of his thinning gray hair... "You have quite the blade already don't you?" Alex nodded. "Yes, but i need something better." The man sighed and rubbed the back of his head. "Wellp, you want something smaller then? Or-" "Heavy. I want the heaviest sharpest blade you have." The old man rubbed the back of his head and nodded. 

"Well... i have a heavy blade... but the problem is, i don't think i can sell it to you." "Why not?" Alex questions. "Wellp, the damn thing took both my kids to bring it in. But more than that, the previous owner said it was cursed." "I don't believe in curses, where's the blade?" The old man sighed. "Listen, Listen... you should always believe in a cursed sword! Every sword is made with it's creators soul, if the creator is evil, so is the blade!"

"I want to see the blade." "It's claimed enough lives, I don't-" "I need the heaviest sword there is." The old man shook his head. "Fine, fine... But i don't feel right sellin it to you!" The two walk into the back where the old man to Alex. "It's about as tall as me, but i don't see how it's heavy." "Try and pic er up." Alex nods and grabs the blade by the handle... indeed, it was incredibly heavy, heavier than his own sword, but he could still just barely lift it.

"Im... Impressive..." The old man watches Alex remove the heavy blade from it's resting place in the back room. "How much?" Alex asks, the old man just shakes his head. "I can't sell it to anyone else anyways, take the damn thing." Alex nods and smiles at the old man. "Thank you. but what kind of steel is this?" "Not steel, not sure what it is... the metal is heavy though... very heavy." The old man shook his head. "Go on then, take the blade and go." "Thank you." Alex says once more before heading out of the building.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 14, 2011)

*Aquapolis...*

Griso summoned as much dignity as he had left as he wiped off his face. As the sirens could be heard not far from the palace, Ten turned back towards Rose. "The ship is still in the harbor, last I checked. Assuming it hasn't been confiscated yet, we can find a fast way on board. However, leaving this place is a problem. I doubt the way we came in is still available." 

Ten turned back and faced Griso and the other members of his crew. "The same could be said for your ship. The authorities have it sealed somewere in the harbor, not far from our ship." 

"The individuals capable of surviving in the water this deep under the ocean are the fishmen, and me. And due to the increase in pressure. Griso, you also seem to have bubble coral aboard your ship, correct?" Ten asked, turning her gaze towards Griso, who promptly nodded. "I think if every available swimmer could help move the ships, we will be able to escape through an alternate path. After that, we must find a way back to the surface."

Shinsou was suddenly hit in the head by something. "OOOW!" It was Dapper, who pulled himself back up from the ground. "What the hell is going on here?! Guards are everywhere, people in town are screaming, and the castle is a mess!"

*"Yeah, things got sort of out of hand..."* Sandrei said somewhat sheepishly. "It seems Sandrei here had some sort of grudge, and everyone else got pulled into it."

"Well great job. Absolutely amazing. You can say goodbye to any plans of going to the moon or the New World, because there's no way we're getting out of here now..." Dapper said sulking.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 14, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island

Tommy shook his head, he hadn't been able to find that bastard Alex anywhere in the hotel, luckily his room had been unlocked, “Where the hell did that guy run off to anyways?” It didn't take long for Tommy to come to the realization of where the man could have gone, “Off to a sword shop I suppose, well I guess that means I'm stuck out of my room for a long ass while.” Tommy sat the bag down in front of one of the beds in the room, of which there were a total of three, and then sat down beside it, pulling the large staff which he had strapped to his back all this time off, and he took a good look at it, “I'm running out of supplies for this thing, at this rate I'm gonna have to start stealing stuff instead of just buying what I need.” Tommy slowly opened up his bag, “Guess I'm gonna have to buy some more “generators” when we get to the next location.” Tommy pulled out the 'generators' he spoke of, which happened to be Hydrogen and Oxygen spray canisters, he had used up most of his other ones on the last fight he had to deal with, and he needed to be prepared in the off chance that something went awry, although beings this was an Island of Gods that had graced him with nothing except good luck, he didn't see that happening any time soon.
 
 Tommy grabbed the prongs around the connector part, and slowly began to untwist them from the base of the staff itself, once he got the prongs open, he had to carefully weed his way past the electrical device inside in order to get to the two 'generators' inside, which turned out to actually be canisters that connected to a device which automatically pushed down causing them to spray. Just ahead of this was a connected tube that forced the oxygen and hydrogen together at high compression levels causing water to be formed almost instantaneously, which then connected to another, much larger tube that caused the water to be shot up to the tips of the prongs where it then sprayed out at the opponent, which Tommy has already removed in order to pull the canisters out. How did Tommy manage to fit all of this inside a large staff without making said staff too heavy for him to carry? Don't ever bother asking him this question, because you'll never receive an answer. There are two other chambers which serve as a function for Tommy's ultimate attack, however all of this manages to be spaced out just enough so that he can refill the canisters without having to take the entire staff apart, Tommy likes his work to be easy after all.

“There we go.” Plop! Into the pressure points go to the canisters for oxygen and hydrogen, and Tommy inserts the large pipe, screws it back into place, and carefully closes the top of the staff back up again, “Whew, that's quite a chore to do, but if I didn't have this I'd be dead meat by now.” Tommy loked around, it appeared that Alex still hadn't returned yet in the time it took him to complete that weapon, "He must be out training, well in that case I'm going to go take another look around town then." Tommy walked out of the room, making sure to shut the door behind him, towards the front of the hotel, and then out the exit, off to explore around the town.​


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Noburu~ Ohara Massacre*​
> There was complete and utter chaos in the great library tree of Ohara as scholars were slaughtered like pigs, the two government agents responsible, not caring in the slightest as they hunted their targets down. Merci had found Thorn, though and even if Noburu was happy for the woman, he was determined to find Wick. He hadn’t spent these days of his lives, even if his time on Ohara was enjoyable, to not succeed in his mission. The assassin, still wearing his heart-face walked through a hall, blood all over his suit. It didn’t affect him at all though. He only wore a strange and savage grin on his face, one that showed behind the man’s lazy and bored fa?ade that there was a true monster beneath the surface just waiting to break free of it’s chains.
> 
> And it had broken free. This was evident in the carnage. As Noburu stepped over the body of a scholar, he sighs… He was getting tired of killing senseless fodder… He wanted Wick. Once again, he activated his Observation Haki to listen in on the hearts of everyone in the building. There weren’t many left after he and Merci went to work, so it was easier finding someone then before. Noburu’s eyes widen as he doesn’t hear a barely thumping heart, *“Son of a bitch… He’s not here!” *Noburu wasted no time in moving after he realizes that Wick had long left the tree. One of the dying scholars watched as Noburu seemingly teleported away into the thin air. “W-why…” The man muttered as he sees this, his eyes closing slowly…
> ...



Wick clenched his teeth. Of all the people who'd betray him, of all the people who'd be a part in the doom of Ohara, the man who was keeping him alive these past three years would be a man who was part of this conspiracy. As Noburu charged he pressed three buttons that released a stream of fire in front of him. 

Unbelievably Noburu wasn't even affected. The flame attack didn't hit him at all. He was a blur for a moment before reappearing just outside the fire stream's way. One of Wick's assistants aimed a turret gun just as Noburu was visible, and actually hit him with a well-placed shell to the throat. The bullet bounced off Noburu's body as if it struck metal. Wick knew about the rokushiki techniques that every Cipher Pol assassin was trained in, but he never thought they were this powerful.

Wick's upper armor swiveled towards Noburu's direction and fired another arc of fire. Just like before the cipher pol agent dodged it again with his speed. When Noburu was visible to normal human sight again he was surprised to see that four of the skull decorations placed in Wick's armor had detached and was now hovering right above him. All four released a blast of flame from their eyes at the same time the remaining skulls in Wick's armor released theirs, engulfing his former doctor in fire. 

"Prime the breath-eater oil and the Wicki gun." Noburu ordered. "DOCTAH Noburu isn't dead yet."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2011)

*Off the coast of Ohara...*
A Rear Admiral stood at the prow of a Marine battleship, anchored several miles off the coast of Ohara. They were here to observe, nothing more. Even this far out he could see the orange flames rising over Ohara, blazing like a funeral pyre. That's exactly what this was, he thought to himself, a funeral. One of his subordinates approached the railing, a mixture of awe and horror on his face as he surveyed the destruction through a long range telescope. 

"How can nine people destroy an entire island's worth of people?" he asked. 

"These are no normal people," the Rear Admiral replied with a sober expression. 

_*Arabasta...*_
A local boy ran as fast as he could towards the desert ruins. He needed to warn the archeologists about the black suited men he had seen arrive in the harbor. They had been asking around for people from Ohara. No one told them anything though. The archeologists were good people, often paying the locals to help guide them around the desert. By the time he got to the outer perimeter of the archeologists camp, he could already tell that something was wrong. All the tents had been ripped apart and ransacked. An errie silence hung about the place.  

He tensed up as he heard the sounds of footsteps coming his way. The boy quickly dove behind a large crate and huddled against it. He stole a quick peek around the crate and saw two black suited men pass by, the very same one's he had seen in the harbor. As soon as they were gone he began to crawl away, praying that he hadn't been seen. The boy's parents never saw him again. 

_*Jaya...*_
A black suited agent stood at the top of an ancient stone temple, located deep within the jungles of Jaya. At the base of the temple was the smoking ruin of what had once been a research camp. He observed impassively as a young Oharan couple was brought before him. A female agent walked up beside them, cradling an infant baby girl in her arms.

"Oh how cute she is. It really does give one an appreciation for life doesn't it?" he told the couple with a smile. The sheer panic in their eyes was answer enough for him. 

"Please...do whatever you want with me. Just let my wife and child go!" the young man exclaimed. 

The agent continued smiling. "What a noble gesture that is." He offered his hand to him. "I don't think we've been properly introduced. You may call me Agent Stone." 

The young man nervously took agent Stone's hand. After a few seconds he tried to retract his grip but Stone held tight and wouldn't let go. "So what are you fine folks doing out here in the middle of nowhere?" 

"We're archeologists from Ohara. We came here to study the local Shandian ruins."

Stone's smile disappeared, replaced by a frown. His grip on the young man's hand tightened. The young man winced painfully. "You mean you didn't come here in search of a poneglyph?"  Stone asked. 

"No!" 

Stone's grip tightened even further. The young man screamed in agony as every bone in his hand shattered to bits. His wife's screams of protest filled the air, punctuated by the baby's crying. "Are you sure?" 

"THERE IS NO PONEGLYPH ON THIS ISLAND! WE'VE ALREADY SEARCHED FOR IT, BUT IT'S GONE!!" 

"Gone? Gone where? Giant stone  blocks don't just up and walk away." 

"WHO KNOWS. UP IN THE SKY MAYBE!!" 

Stone chuckled and released his vice grip. "Good one." 

The young scholar clutched his shattered right hand. His wife wrapped an arm around him and glared at Stone. "You're going to go to hell for this!" she exclaimed, the venom and rage in her voice palpable.  "Why do people keep telling me that?" Stone replied in a mock hurtful voice. He then turned towards the female agent. "Okay now toss the baby over the side."  

_*Water 7...*_
Phineas Robson, the owner and publisher of the _Grand Line Times_, sat at his desk, trembling as he stared at his mysterious visitor. Before him sat a man in an immaculate black suit, wreathed in shadow. He handed Phineas a newspaper. Phineas was shocked to read the front headline...
*
Ohara destroyed by freak accident! Renegade scientists done in by their own forbidden experiments.* 

Phineas looked back questioningly at the agent. "Please tell me this is some kind of sick joke?" 

"You're going to publish this in your early morning edition," the agent said matter of factly.  

"What kind of rag do you take this publication for? We only publish the truth!" 

"People will believe whatever we tell them. Just do your job old man or we'll also be publishing your obituary," the agent replied in threatening voice.  

"But what about the other newspapers? The truth will get out. You can't control them all?" 

A thin smirk formed on the agent's lips. "Can't we?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Aquapolis...*
> 
> Griso summoned as much dignity as he had left as he wiped off his face. As the sirens could be heard not far from the palace, Ten turned back towards Rose. "The ship is still in the harbor, last I checked. Assuming it hasn't been confiscated yet, we can find a fast way on board. However, leaving this place is a problem. I doubt the way we came in is still available."
> 
> ...



Rose listened with a bored face as Ten explained that getting to their boat might be a problem. For her part Rose really didn't know what the problem was. Was it so hard to get ice cream these days? If anyone got in their way they'd just wallop them, and as for the surviving underwater part, well the robot girl had certainly forgotten about someone very important. Rose proudly jabbed her thumb at her chest. 

"You forgot Ten. I'm a bubble girl. I can swim underwater too!" 

"I wouldn't call bouncing around uncontrollably, swimming..." Hawkins interjected. He still hadn't gotten over their wild ride down the Knock Down Stream. 

Rose stuck her tongue out at him and crossed her arms. "We'll I'm still getting better at it!" It was then that Dapper appeared out of nowhere. She just loved that crazy little owl. Rose's ears perked up when he mentioned the moon. 

"THE MOON!?" 

Within a flash Dapper found himself in a tight beahug. Rose excitedly spun the talking owl around.  "Did you say you had a plan to get to the moon?" Rose released the obviously flummoxed bird from her death grip, staring at him with bright moon beams in her eyes. She suddenly forgot all about ice cream and even their current underwater predicament. "Does it involve balloons? Or a giant bazooka? Or Shingo tap dancing on a balloon while shooting a giant bazooka?"


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 14, 2011)

*Escape from Shaikos Island. Enter Jack D. Storm*

Jack was enjoying the calming sea breeze on the beach of Shaikos. Long had he desired to leave the island in favour of a life of adventure on the seas. The only problem he was facing was that he didn't have a way to get off the island. He had considered the possibility of using his powers to make a ship but then realized he didn't know anything about ship so that was a big no. Ha had also considered making a bridge across but he didn't know how far he was from the nearest island so yet another no to that plan too.

"Uggh! How am I going to get off this island!" While he was distracted by his thoughts and staring at the clouds however a new sound joined the calm sea waves. It was a sound that seemed strangely familiar to Jack but he was having a hard time placing it like ha hadn't heard it in a long time. He racked his brain trying to remember what it was but he got his answer when he looked out to the ocean to see a very pleasant sight in his eyes. 

It was a small row boat with one passenger that he could see, a man as far as he could tell. He leapt up onto his feet from the seated position he had been in and quickly ran closer to the water to get a better look. He had an excited look of pure happiness when he saw that his eyes weren't playing tricks on him. It was a boat and it was getting closer or at least he thought that until he noticed the boat was actually passing by the island and not landing. He yelled out to the man rowing the boat.

"HEY! YOU!" The man either didn't hear Jack or was simply ignoring him. Jack smiled when an idea came to him. "Wood wood arrow." He spoke as the log on his back took the form of a bow and arrows. He aimed an arrow at the boat with the bow and fired. "Yes right on target." He congratulated himself as the arrow hit the front of the boat. Then Jack used his powers to summon the arrow back to him meanwhile the man didn't take too kindly to being shot at and now having noticed who shot it he turned his boat and headed towards Jack on the beach.

"You little punk what's the big idea" The now could be seen fully large stood out of the boat towering over Jack. Jack wasn't intimidated though.

"Would you mind giving a guy a ride off this island? I'm sort of stuck here." He said while at the second sentence and rubbing the back of his head. He still had his bow in his other hand. The large man seemed pissed off to say the least and drew a sword and pointed it at Jack. 

"You shoot at me then you have the nerve to ask me for a lift. I'm a pirate you brat who do you think you are." After saying this the large man swung his sword down though Jack jumped to the side and took aim with another arrow before firing hitting the larger man in his muscled sword hand making him drop the sword in pain.

"My name is Jack D. Storm and I'm going to be king of the pirates." He said confidently while restoring his weapons to their original form as a log. The larger pirate laughed even through the pain in his hand. 

"You, king of the pirates. Hahaha. Please stop it you're killing me." His laughter stopped when he saw the completely serious look on Jack's face. "A brat like you can NEVER BE KING OF THE PIRATES." He shouted towards Jack as he grabbed his sword with his other hand. Charging forward Jack's opponent swung the sword with all his might only for the blade to hit a firm armour of wood that had surrounded Jack moments before.

"Wood wood armour." Jack's voice sounded from within. The large man stared wide eyed as he made a shocking realization.

"You, you've eaten of a devil fruit. You cursed boy." While he said this the armour started to change again but not back into the log it originally was but into a pair of swords, one in each of Jack's hands. 

"You're right I ate the wood wood no mi and these are my wood wood sabres. I'll end this now and take your boat like any true pirate." He said with a sly grin. The man swung his sword again only for Jack to block with one of his own and used the momentum to spin around behind his opponent and struck the back to his neck with the handle of his other sword effectively knocking the man out. Suddenly pure joy re-entered his features as he ran towards the boat and began to set sail. He didn't know where his journey's would take him but he knew one thing. "This is going to be so much fun."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 14, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose listened with a bored face as Ten explained that getting to their boat might be a problem. For her part Rose really didn't know what the problem was. Was it so hard to get ice cream these days? If anyone got in their way they'd just wallop them, and as for the surviving underwater part, well the robot girl had certainly forgotten about someone very important. Rose proudly jabbed her thumb at her chest.
> 
> "You forgot Ten. I'm a bubble girl. I can swim underwater too!"
> 
> ...



*Phoenix Pirates - Shingo F. Stede

"Grand Line" Aquapolis*​
Along with Hawkins Shingo made his way to Rose and Sandrei. With the whole crew together once again, albeit a bit beaten up, it was decided that it'd best if they left this place. Shingo was the one to suggest it in the first place, since it seemed like the whole city was getting to its feet regarding their little "takeover". So where his crew went, he would go too. Running along in the group behind the short Ten Shingo kept a serious look, somewhat anticipating a bunch of guards trying to jump them. But luckily nothing of that sort happened, and everyone got to enjoy Rose being Rose and dreaming about going to the moon.

The boxer turned pirate didn't really think that it was possible, after all who knew how far away the moon really was. Not to be misunderstood he'd be the first one to push to go there if indeed it was possible, but he never really heard about anything like that being done before, so he always assumed that it wasn't possible. But as their fearless, ice-cream obsessed captain suggested that he should tap dance on top of a balloon to get them up the muscular, topless pirate added. "I could do that. Maybe we could make it a duet?"

Keeping his orange gloves on Shingo had no idea that his picture was just taken, and that the nickname "Orange Gloves" would be stuck with him from now on. Along with the reputation of being a ruthless criminal that escaped the Blizzard Gaol along with the Phoenix Pirates. So looking up ahead he wondered if they would indeed run in to more guards on their way out, though beating them up as group shouldn't be a problem really. But why was the Orange Alliance running with them in the first place???


----------



## Noitora (Jun 14, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis

Sandrei​*
The giant Fishman remained quietly at Roses? back for the return gathering of the crew. Shingo, Ursla, Hawkins and Ten all present together, though no sight of the little owl thing yet that he had considered cooking. Everyone looked a little roughed up; they had come to his aid at the Palace and had the marks to prove it. Guilt tickled on his mind as he felt responsible for the harm upon them, hell, he was responsible for it all. If they all got trapped down here and captured because of his actions then he would never forgive himself. Though during the discussion of what to do next his eyes flickered over to the side by a shop that caught his attention, the warrior slipped away from a brief moment. A minute later he returned behind Rose with a bundle of ice-cream in his arms, one hand holding a cone as he absently licked it. 

Once he was noticed he swiftly passed a cone to the excited Rose who had just heard about ideas of heading to the moon.
*?Ice-cream done, escape is next eh?? *He said with a smirk across his lips, his sharp teeth coming into view. Once Rose was satisfied munching upon her ice-cream he ran his eyes over the crew, confidence in his features.
*?I got you into the mess; I?ll get you out it. You forget we still got one friend outside the city.?* The shark turned towards the dock and began to head smoothly in its? direction, his long yellow curtain-cloak flowing over his back.
*?We just gotta get back to the ship and get her coated; I know who can give us an extra push. If Rose can?t use the bubble again, someone go with the joker and get back his submarine, we?ll need his coating.? *Thanks to his Fishman fist he was able to make friends with a cowardly creature of the depths who had obediently been waiting on the outskirts of the underwater city. To get out quickly and back to the surface, it seemed like their best bet.

  Once Sandrei had reached the docks he leapt up into the air and dived into the water that kept the ships from collapsing. The rest of the crew would be able to coat prepare the ship, perhaps with Rose?s bubble ability while he fetched the living engine. The remaining guards of Aquapolis had begun to form about the Palace and spread out into the city to hunt down those that destroyed the King and the Neo-Fishman pirates. Whatever the outcome was going to be, it was going to be close. The shark Fishman sped under the waters and out of the protective dome of the city, the deep blue surrounded him, darkness and gloom. Though this feeling of complete openness within the depths of the waters was familiar to him, he much preferred it over land in any case. Thoughts of comfortableness would have to wait as the Fishman flashed about his gaze seeking that which was left outside. Huddled below him a sea king grumbled in cowardice. It was truly a cowardly sea king after meeting the Fishman Karate Fist but that simply made him more easy to use. Sandrei dove through the depths until he grappled the beast once again securing the temporarily placed reins and slid onto the monsters back.
*?Let?s get moving!?* He barked towards the animal that followed his directions. The pair fired through the water and back towards the lost nation to assist the rest of the Phoenix Pirates. 

The pirate burst back through the hole created for the ships upon the spine of the sea king and directed him towards the front of the ship. The Aquapolis guards were on their way to stop the escaping pirates; time was not on their side. He passed the present crew a smirk as he attached the beast to the front of the ship while he kept his place on it?s back. With the Sea King pulling the ship along they would have no issue breaking free from the depths of the sea at great speeds.
*"When we're good to go!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *"West Blue" Ohara
> 
> George*​
> The meeting in Sin's bar rung the bell. Mission "_Sunderland_" was a go, as all the agents took on their respective tasks and were gone almost instantly. Running up yet another flight of stairs George held his suitcase in his left hand as he opened the door and reached the rooftop on his apartment building. Closing the door behind him, the man took a look at his watch, it was any second now so he didn't waist time and locked the door behind him, and set the booby trap should anyone try and mess with him.
> ...


George could see the giant owl approaching through the cross hairs of his snipers scope. He could've long since shot the bird out of the sky, but the fact that it was wearing a silk suit and gold monocle, piqued his curiosity. The owl circled over the building until coming for a landing. It took a few seconds for the bird to morph into its true form, that of a frightened young scholar. 

Jonas Selkirk nervously approached George, holding up both his trembling hands in the air to indicate that he meant no harm. "I saw you from the air as I was flying over." He glanced briefly at George's sniper rifle. "You're one of them aren't you? The CP9." 

George didn't answer. Only appearing slightly amused. This unnerved Jonas even more. "I'm the one who tipped you folks off. My name is Jonas Selkirk!" 

"I know who you are." George responded. 

Jonas was relieved to finally get a response from the agent. He had no idea this one was their leader of course. "Well then if you know who I am, then you certainly know this operation would've been impossible without my invaluable contributions..." George narrowed his eyes at Jonas, causing the scholar to break out into a nervous sweat. "I mean...you obviously didn't need me to do the killing or anything...but uh you know what I mean uh...you're obviously professionals..."  Jonas shook his head and quickly changed the subject. He needed to live through this and get what was coming to him. "The point is that I have a deal with you lot, and I expect you to honor your end of the bargain. I was promised the rulership of this island after you took out Mistah Wick."  

Jonas gestured around at the flames, all the death and destruction that surrounded them. This devastation was simply unnecessary. Slowly his anger began to overtake his fear. "But I can't damn well rule an island that is nothing but ashes now can I?!"  Jonas roared, the frustration etched on his face.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 14, 2011)

*CP 9 - George

"West Blue" Ohara*​
A giant owl wearing a suit wasn't an everyday thing, so George despite the nature of his mission decided to not shoot it down. This however did not mean that he would let this birdman approach him without him being prepared. He left his closed suitcase and sniper rifle on the ground as he stood up and with hands in his pockets awaited the landing of Jonas.

Mr. Jonas Selkirk, a 24 year old scholar from Ohara and the one who confirmed to agent Stone that Oharan scholars were indeed conducting highly illegal research. By the way he was also an illegitimate son to a World Noble and one of the best scholars of Ohara despite his young age. George knew all about him, and his little desire to rule this patch of earth as well. The thing was Jonas was supposed to die as well, correct?

"I know who you are." George didn't talk much during all of this, he let the pressure build up inside of Jonas. These were certainly circumstances that would have a great effect on the psyche of any man, woman or child.

Because he was having a "conversation" with Jonas George failed to pick up the fact that near the docks Beverly Clemens and the young Lucy had made contact, which would no doubt lead to the two of them surviving. But back to the matter at hand, as Jonas showed some aggression towards him the much older man raised an eyebrow at this outburst of emotion. George was a trained killer, who knew how to do battle, while Jonas did not have that experience. Still the world government agent didn't ever play with his targets and Jonas would be no different, if this turned in to a confrontation.

Looking at the young man George took out one hand and adjusted his tie. "And what would you have me do Mr. Selkirk? Would you like me to say that you are the one who brought the CP9 to Ohara, and that without you this was never possible? Well you have that, you are directly responsible for what has happened here." Undoing one button on his jacket George had that confident look in his face, the cold stare that said "I could kill you at any time, if I so choose."

Really it was intimidating yet the CP9 leader did not attack. "So what will you do now? Foolishly try and attack me and die here? Or try and survive this ordeal and be remembered as the only living scholar of Ohara?" This guy was a fascinating subject really, his background was quite unique and talking to him sure killed the boredom. That and why didn't Sin Albarock take care of him...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Building a Rebellion]​*
As Scorponok lead Zero back to the small island, that they would be calling home for the next little bit, Dsurion made his way below deck. In their two or so weeks at sea the man labeled the ?Mechanic? by the Marines had turned his portion of the ship to a mobile black smith shop and laboratory. With a dull pained flop he sits in a rolling chair. The fatigue from the walk was heavily apparent on his face. As Frenzy disengages from the man?s legs he pull the severed arm he retrieved on the way down up. With a metallic snap it bounced off the hard table and rolled a few inches.  ?That sumbitch really messed me up 4D-4? Dsurion says with a heavy sigh placing his hand on the damaged arm. Frenzy doesn?t respond to his master, he knew doing so would only insight more rage, not something Dsurion needed, especially if he was to fix his broken body. 

A slow creak cuts through the air. Frenzy had opened a tool box while Dsurion sat playing with the mechanics of his arm.  ?φτιάχνω you καλύτερος πιο γρήγορα και περισσότερο δυνατός?? Frenzy speaks hastily. Dsurion only cuts his creation a passing glance at the comment.  ?Aye.? Dsurion replies lowly mulling over his defeat at Mushu?s hands. With a growl he pulls his hand up to his head as Frenzy plopped onto the table holding metal and other tools. Pressing his right temple he opens vocal command on his eye,  ?Playback Mushu encounter.? Dsurion snaps. The eye whirls to life as he and Frenzy begin working to remove the rest of the arm form his shoulder mount.  ?In way.? Frenzy states pulling the rest of the synthetic flesh from the metal, soon they had the arm completely removed. The two worked diligently while the fight looped in Dsurion?s eye. Each blow the man landing, each cut. Each ounce of blood that Dsurion spilt in that fight, it gave him motivation.   ?Give it time Mushu,? Dsurion growled as the upper part of the severed arm was being broke down.  ?you?ll come to regret the day you let Dsurion Dimir live.? he continues with sparks flying. In forty or so minutes he and Frenzy had both sections of arm completely taken apart.

_[Meanwhile, on the Island]_​
Scorponock was heavily about the tasks that Zero had set in place. In the time the deranged Captain had been training his power the large metallic scorpion had leveled a good portion of the forest that had once lined the beach of this beautiful island. A jet of scalding hot fire rips from the mechanical beast?s face as it enacted is scorched earth programming. Dark clouds of smoked billowed into the air as the scorpion started the construction of the compound outlined. Smaller sections of the beast fell from its body. Upon hitting the ground they turned into small scorpions that sat about doing the other tasks that Zero had asked to be done. One started on the targets while another created the sharp poles from refuse form Scorponk?s compound. Several hours had ticked away and the large best was entwining a thirty cubed foot room in molten glass and metal. It was the sound proof room that Zero had requested. The sun sat heavy in the sky as dusk was rapidly approaching, it had been about ten hours since Scorponok had started on the building that Zero had ordered and it was almost done, as the appointed time approached a smaller scorpion approached the sitting Zero, it carried the three liters of water that was specified. Boiled to free it of salt and other contaminants. 

_ [On the Ship]_​

 ?Dammit!? Dsurion shouts while a cascade of sparks flew from his shoulder.  ?I told you not to cross those wires!? Dsurion adds as he pulls wiring free. Frenzy lightly chuckled as it grabs some fresh wires that weren?t burnt to cinders.  ?Stay still, me no cross.? It replies hastily as it began to rewire the harness. Several moments later the wiring was done and the new arm that he and Dsurion had built in the last ten hours was ready to go into place.  ?Alright, let?s get this done, I still have to create knees for myself too.? Dsurion states picking the arm up and sliding it up to the new socket. A snap and whirl is heard as the receiving joint opens and drags the ball jointing into place. Frenzy finishes the job by tack wielding the parts into place.  ?Alright mate, everythin? seems in place.? Dsurion says working the new limb. Fingers opened and closed. The wrist turned and elbow bent and reacted.  ?Seems to react smother too.? the sadist says with a grin as he looked to his mechanical creation.  ?Alright, follow my lead Frenzy, me and you can knock out these knees quicker if we werk together.? the man says reaching for more parts that Frenzy had brought to the table. Dsurion was planning on burning the midnight oil.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

*Zero
*

He had it all planned out. This island was going to become their home in east blue. He knew he had to destroy it once he was ready to enter the grand line. But before that, he had to train, and he needed to get more manpower.

The soundproof from was for meetings and for training his hearing. Even if he got his sight back, he needed a good hearing as well.

The workshop was for One. Not as a gift, that would be absurd. He needed men that was the best, and for that to happen, One needed to work on his mechanical creations.

The torture chamber was the most important one. The cr?me de la cr?me of his plan. This place had to serve many purpouses. Interrogation, study of the human body (or animal bodies), a place for his sick pleasures.

The targets where for when he was going to train his devil fruit powers, and so where the poles. He was going to place the poles and targets in strategic places around the island, hidden from view. Only when somebody walken on the triggers, they would pop out. All this to be ready for any attack.

As the scorpion came along with the water, he drunk some of it. *"Next task is to hide the poles and targets randomly around the island and create a mecanism that make the targets  come into sight, and the poles to flip up towards the person activating the trigger. Go on then!"*

With that, Zero stood up once again, beginning the same movements. One step forward, then listen.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 14, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island​
Tommy grinned to himself as he walked along, his walking pace had nearly doubled in the past few minutes, simply due to finally being able to get that heavy bag off his back. Tommy had to go back and get his staff, since he had been an idiot and left it in the room previously, he always carried it on his back wherever he went, too many strings of bad incidents that occurred when he decided to leave it behind, incidents he could've easily gotten out of otherwise. Tommy sighed to himself, he didn't want to think about those kind of days anymore, he had gotten much wiser since then. Tommy noticed something out of the corner of his eye, and when he turned to look he saw a girl who could be no older than 16 sitting nearby, apparently oblivious to the world around her.

Tommy realized that he hadn't yet really introduced himself to anyone on the island, and thought it might be a good idea to do just that, ?Ah.. hello.? Tommy called, gaining the attention of the girl.

?Oooh! You're one of the pirates who saved Genbu-san!? The girl's eyes lit up, and she rushed towards Tommy, catch him off guard in a hug, ?Thank you soooo much! We had no idea where he had gone off to this time!?

?Umm.. yeah.. you're welcome.? Tommy coughed, ?You're squeezing too hard though..?

?Ah, sorry sorry! I tend to do that a lot when I'm excited!? The girl let go of him, ?So what's your name anyways??

?My name is Tommy, Tommy Jones.? Tommy grinned at the girl, ?Yours is??

?Emi Akari!? The girl smiled brightly at Tommy, he could get lost inside that smile for all he cared, it would make him forget about all his troubles, ?This place is great, isn't it?!?

?Oh yeah, it's a wonderful place.? Tommy smiled at Akari, ?It's very peaceful here, and the air is incredibly fresh, it feels almost like being back at home.?

?Eh, really? What's your home like?? Akari had developed a curiosity about the man she heard so much about recently.

?Ah.. well.. it's not exactly as grand as this place is.? Tommy smiled nervously, ?It used to be a bit rundown, but we lived near the coast so the air was always incredibly clean.?

?You lived near the ocean?!? Akari squealed with delight, ?I bet that was so awesome! I've always wanted to live by the sea!?

?Have you ever seen the ocean?? Tommy quirked an eyebrow at the girl.

?No actually.. I've never gotten the chance to go there.? Akari looked down at the ground, ?I have so much to do around here that I can't find the time to go to look at the sea.? Akari laughed nervously, ?I'm an orphan you see, my parents both died while I was really young so I don't remember them, the townspeople refuse to let me out of their sight though, so they always give me chores to do.? Akari blushed a little as she explained her situation, "I try to make money however I can, but it's never been an easy task, unfortunately no one has the ability to house me right now, so I just bum places from time to time."

 ?I see, so you're an orphan.? Tommy smiled at the girl, and held out his fist, ?Let's do a fist bop promise then! Before I leave this place, I'll take you to look at the sea.?

Akari looked up at Tommy with tears in her eyes, ?Really?!? Akari looked at the fist, and closed her hand into a fist, then pushed it against Tommy's, ?You really promise?!?

?I'm a man that never goes back on his word.? Tommy grinned at Akari, ?So would you like to go for a stroll around town?? Tommy felt like even though the situation was slightly different, he could easily befriend this girl he had only just met, after all he understood her plight to some extent, and thus found it easy to trust her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 14, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *CP 9 - George
> 
> "West Blue" Ohara*​
> A giant owl wearing a suit wasn't an everyday thing, so George despite the nature of his mission decided to not shoot it down. This however did not mean that he would let this birdman approach him without him being prepared. He left his closed suitcase and sniper rifle on the ground as he stood up and with hands in his pockets awaited the landing of Jonas.
> ...



Jonas flinched slightly as George made it very clear that he could kill him at any time. He still had a trump card up his sleeve however, one which he hoped would ensure that at the worst he'd make it through his nightmare by the skin of his teeth. Jonas wiped the sweat from his brow and attempted a smirk, his upper lip visibly quivering. 

"I'm the son of a world noble. You can't touch me!" Jonas snarled. 

George chuckled at this comment. 

"What's so funny?!" 

"If I remember correctly from your file, and I always do, your mother was a slave girl. Your father had her beaten when you were born, and then gave you away. You're nothing but an unwanted bastard." 

Jonas remained silent. The anger within him heated over to a boil. His body wanted nothing more then to reach out and strangle this smug man, but as always his mind tempered his rage with cold hard reality. He would kill Jonas if that happened, and then all his plans, all his ambition, the glory he so richly deserved would be denied him. "No I won't fight you, or flee for my life like some rat trying to escape a sinking ship." 

"I'm on a strict time table Mr. Selkirk, so do get to the point." 

Jonas sneered at George. This time it wasn't fake. "You think you've won, but you haven't won anything. Mistah Wick has a secret weapon in case Ohara were to fall. I have knowledge of just what that weapon is, and the fail safe mechanism. I also know the precise location of every research team that Ohara currently has out in the field, as well as the identities of every team member. I'm sure you and your friends have already taken care of a few of them, but certainly not all."  Jonas tapped the right side of his temple. "It's all in here Mister whoever you are, and if you kill me that's exactly where it'll stay. What is something like _that_ worth to you?" 

This was it, the last card that Jonas had to play. If his gambit failed then Jonas would make a run for it. They couldn't catch him once he was in the sky. Or so he assumed.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 14, 2011)

*Shaw Donise*

A slim man with short red hair was standing in front of a fish stall, seemingly arguing about somebody.

*"1000 beli for a white tuna! You have to be joking with me? I bought a white tuna a few weeks ago, and I only payed 200 beli! This is a rip off! A rip off I tell you! You are nothing more then a thief you are!"* he said, throwing hos fist into the air. _"Young man, can you please shut that never ending mouth of yours before I stuff it with this fish!"_ the salesman responded. _"There was a larger outbreak of white tuna a few days ago, the normal price can go as high as 5000 beli, so take it or leave me the hell alone!"_
*"Fine, take your blood money!"*

He turn around and the frame freezes.
_
*Shaw Donise
Chef Extraordinaire
Aspiring Pirate*_

The frame unfreezes.
*"One day, I will fish houndreds of white tuna and give them out for free. Just you wait! I will be the hero if this town, a Robin Hood of sorts, just you wait!"*
_
"SHUT UP!"_ several sellers yell out in unison, and one or two fishes hits Shaw in the head.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2011)

Beach- Bozalika Island-

Galleon sits in his office, it is simplistic, a simple wooden desk, nothing on top of it but papers and pens. The chair he sits in built to resemble a throne made of wood. He has red padding to keep him from getting uncomfortable, especially now in his advanced age. "What did you find?" Galleon asks. "They found Genbu father." Zahalla bows before Galleon. "I see... What of Byako,Suzaku and Seiryu." "They remain locked away." Galleon lets out a sigh. "It's a shame to do this to them. But we must capture Genbu." "Father, Let me-" "No. We can't risk the loss of our cover." "But father! They killed our-" "Yes and in due time we shall enact revenge! Now you have been given a direct order!" Galleon waves his hand as his son, but Zahalla ignores him. 

"I shall do it myself! I'll cut the turtles neck! We wont have to-" "YOU IDIOT!" Galleons hand whips across Zahalla's face, knocking the boy to the ground. "You would raise a hand to the guardians? You would speak back to your father? You would disobey your captain!?" Galleons wrinkles intensified as he looked down at his son.

"You will not touch the guardians. I will send one of the men, they will capture Genbu and put him with the others. Where he was supposed to be!" Galleons returns to his chair and rubs his eyes. "How did he get out at sea to begin with."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 14, 2011)

* Green Cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

"Think this is a good place" he said arriving to a place where there was no trail of people, there were some ruins of the town though nothing else, just some destroyed buildings and columns"Let?s start"he stated and then sat on the ground and closed his eyes, his idea was to go and try to control the three stages of his fire, the blue and red fire weren?t difficult at all being the red fire his most powerful weapon right now"The purple flame, I don?t know if it was my imagination but during my last fight I used them though I don?t remember at all...if so i need to control them i can?t just stay and wait for the time when it comes out and burns even the members of the crew"with that his sighed and then his entire body started to burn in a blue flame, the blue shine together with the darkness of the night was actually a beautiful spectacle.

Seconds passed and Ral was still with his eyes closed, in a sudden action he opened his eyes and all the fire was expelled from his body and surrounded him making a circle of flames around the red-haired guy. Then stretching his arm all the flames moved towards it and involved the arm completely in fire"Flaming edge"he said as the fire involving his arm concentrated in his wrist and then some kind of blade came out, a shinning blue blade-like flame coming out from his wrist. After that he stood up and went over one of the columns of the ruins and throwing a punch which passed next of the column he made the blade to cut the object though it just cut half way of the column not really bringing it down; some burns on the column but nothing that great "So this is all what the blue flame does...Damn"he said frowning, apparently it was going to be a long training night.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 14, 2011)

Rex- The mountains 

"This seems like the right place." The green cloak captain looked around, the entire time they had been here, he had yet to see a single animal... That was a bit odd to him. But in his years of living on his own he learned... "If they don't come out during the day. Then at night, the feast is on." Rex had made sure his cloak was in a safe place before wrapping up his hands with bandages.

"Let's do this." Rex smirked as the growls of many animals could be heard, their bodies an incredible size. "You boys sure got fat... I wonder how that happened." Rex adjusts his sunglasses and let's out a smirk. "Oh well." Rex's silver hair shines in the light... "It's time for fun."


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line...*

*Maddock Island, a lonely rock with a single decaying prison as the only remaining building. Once a place where criminals all around the world were sent. However, when they were all relocated to Impel Down, the prison was abandoned, but still remains there, rotting away like an open wound. This island had since become the pimary base of operations of the Ringworm Pirates. Recently they've come into possession of a special object.* 













Countless bodies were laying scattered about the many floors of the prison. Blood was splattered everywhere, all of the pirates having been cut down. Gunfire could be heard in the distance, but was suddenly silenced.

One of the shooters caughed up a mouth full of blood as he clutched his stomach. _"God dammit. Who is this guy?"_ The attacker walked slowly over to the man, and swiftly kicked him in the stomach, causing him to cry out in pain. He looked up to see the attacker's toothy grin. _"Who the hell are you?"_

"Call me Seido. Now where is it?" The man gritted his teeth as Seido held the tip of his sword to the man's throat. "Come on, bud. Spill it. I know it's here."

_"Don't tell him a damned thing!"_ The overweight captain of the crew shouted out, as he limped forward, his leg broken, and blood covering his yellow captain's coat. "Oh, still alive?" Seido pulled out a pack of cigarettes from his coat pocket, took one out and lit it. As he placed it in his mouth, he let out a sigh. "Y'know, even if you don't tell me where it is, I'll find it eventually. I'll tear down this whole building if I have to."

_"You're talking about that key, aren't ya? The one that goes to the Red Chest?"_ The captain asked. "Yep. It's all I came here to get."

_"Y'know the damn thing's useless without the chest itself, right?"_ Seido took a puff from his cigarette, and blew some of the smoke towards the captain. "Well that's not a problem."

"The captain's eyes widened. _"You can't be for real. You're tellin' me you actually got the chest?"_ Seido swung his sword downward, stabbing the dying man next to him. _"Gaaah..."_ The man caughed up some more blood before losing consciousness. "Too bad. A captain with no crew isn't really much of a captain." The captain gritted his teeth in anger as he glared at Seido. _"You ain't gettin' the fucking-"_ The captain was cut short when Seido suddenly ran forward, shoving the burning cigarette in his left eye. _"Aaaaah!"_ He fell onto his back, screaming in pain. "The key. Where?" 

_"Gad dammit. God dammit. Fine. It's in the room...the place where the warden's office used to be..."_ The captain said as he clutched his blinded eye. "Ah, you see? That was easy, right?"

_"Fine. You piece a' shit. You got what ya wanted. Just take the damn thing and go..._ Seido headed off towards the office room, but stopped for a moment. "Oh, it'd probably be best if you didn't go telling everyone about this little incident, so..."

Seido pulled out his handgun, and quickly shot the captain in the head. "...we should just keep this between us, okay?"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 15, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Shaw Donise*
> 
> A slim man with short red hair was standing in front of a fish stall, seemingly arguing about somebody.
> 
> ...


*
"Damn idiots, beat them to a pulp I should. Give'em a beating they won't ever forget."* Shaw muttered under his breath, walking with a lowered head down the marble stone street with his white tuna wobbling over his shoulder.

A few minutes later, and he stood in front of "Abol's Shack", a sigh escaping his lungs. *"Got ta white tuna for ya!"* he yelled into the kitchen. An old, shabby man with black and grey beard was standing over the stove, working on some soups and steaks.

_"Shut it!"_ the old man replied. A sweatdrop appeared on Shaw's face. *"I just said I got ta tune you asked for you bloody old fool!"
*
Soon after, Shaw was standing in the kitchen, slicing and cutting the white tuna into smaller pieces. *"How many lads or ladies did ya serve today?" *Shaw asked, skillfully removing the scales on the fish. 
_"Fourteen." _the older man responded._ "We had 22 yesterday, and we bearly got in enough money to cover the food we bought in." _

*"Them sellers threw fishes at me again."* Shaw tried to _just mention_, but the old man was quickly picked up on what he was doing. _"Do you never ever shut up? Fuck, man! No wonder they hate you so much."
_ 
Shaw paused, breating out, then continued with the cooking. *"Yeah..no wonder.."
*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2011)

*Organ Island....*

The people of the quiet village stood stricken (whether with awe or disgust it was hard to tell) by the girl who walked with sass down their pathway. She had a very tight t-shirt with some popular superhero symbol on it and tight, low-cut jeans. Peculiar shades covered big brown eyes and a strange green beanie crowned her long brown hair.

"Yeah... yeah.... alright, Cindy, I get what you're saying but hear me out here!"

The strange girl (couldn't be more then 30 by the villager's reckoning) was busy talking loudly to no one apparently. She had an ear-piece in her left ear with a wire that went into a red Den Den Mushi, tucked beneath her shoulder like a piece of luggage, that none of them had ever seen before. The snail itself had thick eyelashes, lip gloss and a mole on its right cheek. Of course, the Den Den Mushi took on the appearance of whoever was talking on the other end. 

"Listen... okay okay listen listen LISTEN!" The snail's mouth was moving but no sound was coming out. The villagers figured the ear-piece made it so only the girl could hear. 

"You're not even letting me speak Cindy! This is about more then my time being wast- hold on a sec GOOD AFTERNOON, EVERYONE!"

Tina suddenly waved at the villagers who gawked at her. Some said a weak "hello" back but most of them began to move about their business once more. The show was over. 

"Cindy, you have GOT to come here with me one day. This is like the cutest town you can imagine! Everyone looks at me like I'm from another planet or something!" Tina whispered with amusement. "What?.... Oh right, lets get back to the point. Listen, honey, its not just the fact that my time was wasted on that article but its the principles here! Madame Siscera looked HIDEOUS at that party and you know it. Silk and the color blue should press charges because that woman completely slandered them both!"

The girl turned a corner and was met with a fresh pair of gawking villagers. 

"What?..... Oh, she's a *Celestial Dragon*, BIG DEAL! Celestial Hound is more like it! Listen, Cindy, bottom line is I call em like I see em. You know that about me better then anyone and LET ME FINISH! I have to express how I feel about something, Tenryuubito or not.... oh, right, that's just not how things work around here? Then maybe the way things work around here isn't working for me!!" 

She quickly pulled off her ear-piece and his a part of the Den Den Mushi's shell. The snail's eyes and face went back to normal.... after a few moments of looking royally pissed the girl put the ear-piece back in place and hit the shell once more. 

"Cindy? Yeah, I'm sorry about that. You know I love ya. I'm just getting tired of this song and dance. When will I be able to say what I want to say?.. yeah, I know.... fine, edit as you see fit, master! On to bigger things, whats up with you and Jubei?.... oh, as if I wouldn't notice!... yeah.... okay.... well you know what they say about the ones from the South Blue!..."

As the girl turned the next corner she spied a large man laying down a plate of scrap meat in front of presumably his shop. On scehule a group of stray dogs sprinted pass her and tore into the meat. Nice of the man, the girl thought. 

Just then she spied a three-legged pup, white fur, hopping far behind the other strays. It hopped and hopped and hopped some more but by the time it reached the store the dogs were licking up the last traces of the feast. 

They knocked the pup down, nearly trampling all over him, as they ran their separate ways. Mud covered the pup's face. The girl stopped walking. 

"Right.... right..... Okay, Cindy, can I call you back in a few?... Awesome, love ya."

The girl walked before the three-legged puppy for a second and then started as though she just noticed him. 

"OH EM FREAKING GEE, aren't you just the most fabulous dog I have ever seen!" The girl exclaimed. 

The dog tilted its head in confusion and began to look around him. 

"Yeah, I'm talking about you! What? Don't tell me you're all bummed about those strong-looking, four-legged ones that knocked you over. Health and strength are SO last age!" the townspeople sweatdropped as the girl had a full conversation with a dog. *This is the Age of the Pirates*, haven't you heard? Its all about overcoming the big guy and reaching for the top, even if you're all weak and sad and stuff. And you, with that whole 'little engine that could' thing you got going on, are like the poster-pup of the new age. There's only one thing I'm concerned about..." 

The girl began to walk over to the pup. The pup immediately turned agitated, growling, showing off impressively sharp teeth and hurt eyes bearing the many scars on its heart. 

"Yeah yeah, you're tough and don't need anyone, you've been hurt BLAH BLAH BLAH. Now just stay still." 

The girl walked right up to the confused pup, picked him up, and got out a wet towelette.

The dog's confusion deepened as the pretty little woman began to wipe off his face with her towelette. 

"There! Now you're absolutely fabulous!" The girl smiled warmly, dipping her shades low to show the pup her eyes. "Now don't you ever let anyone dirty your face again, kay?"

If the pup could cry it most certainly would have at this point. Instead, it began to viciously lick the girl's cheek. 

"Now cut that out! This make-up wasn't cheap, you know!" The girl put the pup down and began to fiddle with her strange Den Den Mushi again. Hey, you there! Hi, can you hold this iDen for me for a second? Just hold it up like that and aim it at us. Okay? Coolness."

She handed the "iDen" to the confused man who reluctantly did as she said. The iDen was* "bdeep bdeep bdeeping"* as though it was counting down. 

"Okay pup, I'm gonna make you famous now! I'll do a story on brave puppies when I have time and we can use this picture we're going to take as a headline!"

She raised the three-legged pup in the air again and posed for the iDen. 

"Quick, pup, make a pose! Throw up a peace sign! Only be careful how you throw it up. Some gangs might take it the wrong way. There was a time when I threw up a peace sign in front of some seedy people and.... well, long story short I had to change my last name for a year OH, here it comes!"

*(Frame freezes as iDen snaps a shot of the strange girl and the pup. Both were smiling and holding up peace signs)*

*Tina Modotti
LOCAL JOURNALIST 
SELF-PROCLAIMED "VOICE OF THE NEW AGE" 
<3 HER iDEN*

---------- 

After that, the dog followed Tina around town until she finally sighed and explained things to him. 

"You are super-cute, puppy, but I can't take you along." The three-legged dog whimpered. "Ooooh, cut it you! Don't make me sad about it! The truth... promise you won't tell Cindy this, but I'm not really on vacation. I'm looking for pirates... What I plan on doing with them is incredibly stupid and far too dangerous for a pup. Now shoo."

The dog just whimpered. 

"I said SHOO!" She lightly patted the dog on its behind and it took off running. "Ciao, cutie! I'll definitely visit you again someday. Keep that face clean til' then!"

"EXTRA EXTRA, READ ALL ABOUT IT!! *OHARA DESTROYED BY FREAK ACCIDENT, ALONG WITH CRIMINAL SCIENTISTS!!* _THE EAST BLUE HERALD_ COVERS IT ALL!"

A paper boy called out down the road. 

"What a tragedy! All those people!"
"Don't feel too bad! I hear they were conspiring against the World Government. What goes around comes around!" 

Tina had a certain look on her face. She knew firsthand how reliable the media could be. For a second she could almost imagine... 

"Nah!"

It was one thing to censor an article on the fashion choices of the World Nobility. But to fabricate an island-wide catastrophe? THAT was a stretch....


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates: Escape from Aquapolis...*
Rose, ever the poster child for ADD, instantly forgot about going to the moon (at least for the moment) as soon as she saw the armload of ice cream held by Sandrei. A look of awe appeared on her face as she beheld the frozen sweets. "You're like some kind of awesome ninja ice cream magician!" Rose exclaimed. 

Without even a word she grabbed up the ice cream cone, three scoops of chocolate, strawberry, and something that was green colored but tasted hella awesome. She eagerly devoured the ice cream a scoop at a time, making a _glom, glom, glom_ noise. Sandrei passed around the rest of the frozen goodies to the others, then promised the crew that he would get them out of their current bind. Rose simply nodded and flashed him a thumbs up, her mouth lathered with melted ice cream. "Uh huh, awesome. I wanna ride that big fish monster!" 

Ten glanced blankly at her ice cream cone, as if it was some kind of strange alien object. "What do I do with this..."

Rose snatched the the cone out of the robot girls hand. More for her. "YOU EAT IT SILLY!!" 

"Can I get one?" Don Griso asked hopefully. 

Ursla nodded at Griso, and gestured at the ice cream sandwich that she held. "Here you can have mine," Ursla said with a grin, before slamming the ice cream firmly against Griso's face.   

The crew made a run for the docks, following closely behind Sandrei who had taken the lead. The citizens of Aquapolis gawked at the Phoenix Pirates as they made their away through the streets. Several were even taking photographs. Rose stopped before them and beamed with a wide smile, holding her half eaten cone in her left hand, and flashing a victory sign with the right.  

"My name's Phoenix. D. Rose. I'm gonna be the pirate queen!" she declared. "Oh yeah and I'm going to the moon! Does anyone know the way?"  The citizens stared back at Rose blankly, as if she were an escaped mental patient. Rose, oblivious to their stares, gestured at the ice cream cone in her hand and finished it off in one bite. "You guys make good ice cream by the way!"  She was about to ask for some recipes, but then Hawkins grabbed her by the shoulders and pulled her away. "Time to go miss pirate queen!" 

They quickly arrived at the docks, just ahead of the city guards. Rose smiled as she beheld the _Phoenix Dawn_. Thankfully Gatrom was already waiting for them, and had the ship ready to sail. Rose scampered up the deck. As soon as everyone was aboard, she began forming a bubble between her palms. This time Rose was able to perfectly mimic the type of bubble coating that the fish people used on Aquapolis. Slowly the bubble began to expand until it was too big for her to hold. Rose leaped atop the giant orb as it continued to grow. Within seconds the entire upper half of the ship was surrounded by a super dense bubble. Rose happily bounced up and down atop the bubbles surface. 

"This one won't pop...maybe!"  she giggled. 

A second later Sandrei appeared, riding atop a fearsome Sea King. As he tethered the creature to the prow of the ship, like a horse to wagon, Rose formed a bubble around her body, leaving tiny little openings for her arms and legs to extend through. She bounced down to the Sea Kings back and took a seat atop its serpentine head. Rose flashed a thumbs up towards Sandrei. 

"You're officially a Phoenix Pirate now Sandrei. I promise you won't regret it!"  

"Guards incoming!" Hawkins exclaimed from the rear of the ship. 

"OKAY LET'S GO!!" 

With a powerful slap, Sandrei sent the Sea King into motion. The powerful beast took off through the water. Rose held tightly to its scales as they made their way out of the fabled city of Aquapolis. It was a pretty good adventure, and she hoped the next one would be even bigger. "Remind me to come back for the ice cream," she said.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *Continued...*
> 
> Hornet landed in front of the huge beast with a serious upon his features. The only thing that could anger him other than hurting those he considered his friends was touching his book and insulting it. The monster known as the Shumba, or Monster of the Darkness, sat on his rubble throne watching the human before him amused.
> “Smile while you can~ I’mma show you the strength of a man~!” The pirate pulled back his arm and stretched out the black Pitch. The strengthened liquid stretched out backwards due to the elasticity, almost reaching across the entire stone hall before he whipped back.
> ...



Tengu could barely restrain himself from laughing at the irony, a blind man leading the blind. If he didn't help out the Bro Pirates, they were certainly doomed. Tengu spoke to the Hornet in a calm voice, even with the gigantic Shumba barreling at them. 

"Alright I don't have the time to give you a crash course on how to fight blind, so just listen carefully." 

The Shumba loomed over Hornet and Tengu, and made to crush them under it's massive weight. Tengu could feel the vibrations in the air as it lunged at them, and sense the killing intent in its heart.  

"Snap roll sharply to your right!" Tengu shouted. 

Hornet followed Tengu right on cue, as the Shumba shattered the floor where they had just stood. The monster roared with frustration. Tengu gracefully rolled back to his feet. Hornet did the same, thought not nearly with the same grace. A frog suddenly leaped at the unsuspecting Hornet from behind. 

"Frog behind you!" 

Hornet instantly spun around and batted the frog monster away with a swing of his pitch coated fists. Tengu turned his attention back onto the Shumba. 

"Okay now attack. 12 O'clock aim high!"


----------



## Gaja (Jun 15, 2011)

*Lucy

"West Blue" Ohara*​
Ohara was burning. One of the last survivors was running through the streets crying. The little Lucy was only eight, and right now her entire heart was filled with sorrow and sadness. Tora... Tora... he was gone...

She wasn't really aware that world government assassins in the CP9 were roaming the island and killing everything that moved. And as if through a weird twist of fate she would have been a goner too if it weren't for a giant man sized flying owl that distracted the leader of the CP9 from spotting her. Running in to someone much taller then herself Lucy came to a sudden stop as her tear filled eyes looked up. A beautiful red haired girl stood in front of her. She was a familiar figure, Beverly Clemens, uncle Thorn's favorite student.

"My name's Beverly. What's your name?"

Lucy looked up, she knew who this was, but what just happened to her made it hard for her to speak. She bit her lower lip in hesitation, trying to hold back the tears. "Lucy..." She said trembling and sobbing a little, making it obvious that she had been crying up until now.

Beverly dropped on one knee and smiled softly, giving Lucy some confidence. "I'm gonna get you out of here Lucy. Okay? I promise." Clemens offered her hand to Lucy, trying to put on a brave face for both their sakes. Lucy looked at her, and just ran in to Beverly's arms, hugging her as tight as she could. She was so scared... yet while she was with Clemens she wouldn't cry, she promised to be a good girl to Tora... She would be silent so she wouldn't get her savior in to trouble. "Ummm don't go to the docks..." She said softly and still afraid, but loud enough for Beverly to hear. They should get away from the docks...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 15, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Jonas flinched slightly as George made it very clear that he could kill him at any time. He still had a trump card up his sleeve however, one which he hoped would ensure that at the worst he'd make it through his nightmare by the skin of his teeth. Jonas wiped the sweat from his brow and attempted a smirk, his upper lip visibly quivering.
> 
> "I'm the son of a world noble. You can't touch me!" Jonas snarled.
> 
> ...



*CP9 - George

"West Blue" Ohara*​

George looked up at the sky for a very brief moment, calculating the worth of such data that Jonas claimed to have. A lesson he learned at a young age was that people when faced with death tended to lie, so he gave a 50% chance to live at the very start. And that was only because of Wick, he personally didn't care if they were killing scholars outside of Ohara, Jonas misunderstood that one.

George was given a mission, he was a professional assassin, not a mass murdered. To some people the line might be blurry but every CP9 member knew what the difference was, even if some people would try to argue otherwise. Back back to the matter at hand. Unbuttoning the second of his three jacket buttons George seemed to smile as if Jonas won a prize. "Alright Mr. Selkirk. I'll give you one chance to walk out of here alive. Only one chance, go straight towards the house of Mistah Wick, straight to it." George made it very clear what Jonas was to do, otherwise... well you get the picture.

"I'll have one of my agents intercept you, and you will share all the information regarding Mr. Wick with him. If you follow my instructions you will not be harmed. Try to run, you will die. Lie, you die. Attempt any heroic stunts to help Wick, you die. Those are the rules. Follow them and live to see another day. So what will it be?" This was a rather interesting game that Jonas was playing and George would very much like to be a part of it. Was this young man really telling the truth, or was he a world class poker player? Whatever the case may, he was holding the key to his own survival in his own hands. Or was he?

While the two of them conversed, people were dying around them, with the only survivors being Wick, Clemens and Lucy at this point. And maybe a few more people here and there, but their time was running out fast as CP9 agents were roaming the streets. Tonight was a bad night to leave your house...


----------



## Gaja (Jun 15, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker - Woodpecker Pirates

"East Blue" Organ Island*​
Awesome, just awesome. His traveling buddy would be the oh so epic and warrior like J4. "Oh oh oh, do we get to wear samurai armors so we look badass???" J4 reminded him of a samurai, yes indeed. So he shook his arms up and down, excited at the brilliant idea of his.

Looking at the original Jessie, then at J2, then at Jackal, all three of them shook their heads and giving Billy a clear cut "No" for an answer, breaking his heart in the process. "How dare you!!!" Billy pointed at them crying rivers. "Samurai and ninjas are awesome. AND HORNET IS AWESOME TOO!!!"

Damn right he was, now that none of the Woodpeckers knew who Hornet Havoc was, was an entirely different story. And while the crew members looked at each other, probably wondering if they should run while they had the chance they could head a loud familiar voice from the distance. "Ciao!!! We're off to get pizza!!!"

Billy waved them goodbye, he was gonna have an epic/awesome time with J4. "So living in a hotel? What's that like?" Billy tried to understand the awesomeness of being a member of team Jessie and having a number to your name. And he had yet to discover that a place called "Jessieville" existed...

*- 5 minutes later -*​
"THIS ISN'T THE PIZZA PLACE!!!" A shocked red haired pirate yelled out, his mouth wide open. They were indeed lost... Why didn't J4 try and warn him about this? In fact she did but he was too busy looking at random butterflies and beetles to hear it. So when finally they were in the middle of a forest, just a couple of minutes outside of town Billy and J4 could hear a man yell.

"SHHHHHHH!!!" It was the loudest "SHHHH" that was ever done, as Billy made exaggerated movements and started sneaking up on the source of the loudness. Who was this madman screaming in the woods, maybe a talking gorilla?

Poking his head behind a tree seconds later Billy's eyes caught sight of a lost navigator yelling, kicking and swearing at a tree, and the only thought he had was. "That's the ugliest talking gorilla I've ever seen Jessie-ne-chan #4." As always Billy was being way to loud for his own good, so the blond man who would soon be named the navigator of his crew could hear him talk.

Looking back at Jacob Billy remained behind the tree, wondering if this rare animal could talk and if it could be tamed...


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Billy D. Woodpecker - Woodpecker Pirates
> 
> "East Blue" Organ Island*​
> Awesome, just awesome. His traveling buddy would be the oh so epic and warrior like J4. "Oh oh oh, do we get to wear samurai armors so we look badass???" J4 reminded him on a samurai, yes indeed. So he shook his arms up and down, excited at the brilliant idea of his.
> ...



"OI! YOU!" Jacob shouts, pointing at the man obviously hiding behind a tree too small to hide him. "You should stay out of these woods! They are impossible to navigate." Jacob headed over to the man and looked him over. "You see, I am the worlds greatest navigator and even i, The greatest, can't find my way out of these woods. I've been here for hours now... possibly days, But these woods... they are tricky. The trees change direction. I know they do... STOP CHANGING DIRECTION YOU BASTARDS!" Jacob kicks a random tree and clears his throat. "Right. Anyways. Follow and I'll have you out of here in no time."

Golden Snakes-

“So Commander.”  Kaizo and Jinto stood out in a field, there was no one near them, no signs anyone was even on the island… “You took us pretty far from the hotel. Which island are we on now?” Jinto eyes Kaizo curiously, trying to figure out just what the man’s plan was. “We’re on an abandoned island; the people here vanished without a trace. One day, the people, their homes, their clothes, all evidence they existed. Gone.” Jinto nodded. “I know the story well; no one is sure what exactly happened to them. But what was known… There was no evidence of foul play.”

“As such, no one will bother us here Jinto. We can go as wild as we like.” Jinto nodded. “That sounds good.” Jinto tossed his hat to the side, then his jacket and belt. Each one making a loud thud, Kaizo followed suit, his own clothes creating a loud crash on the ground. “How do you wish to begin?” Kaizo slowly drew one of his blades from its sheath, it’s metallic whine signaling the start of the battle. “How about we rock paper scissors for it?” “I chose scissors.” Kaizo launches himself forward with incredible speed. “Rock it is.” Jinto smirks, cocking his fist back and taking off.



 Green Cloaks- Kaido/Kimchi-

   “Kaido, this is the room key for you and Kimchi, take care of the little fishman.” Kaido blinked. “OI! WHY AM I IN CHARGE OF THIS BASTARD!?” The green cloak gunner grabs the paper and growls. “Son on a-“ “Kaido… I’m hungry…”Kimchi grabs his stomach and a light growl could be heard. “Sigh… Yeah yeah… alright, come on let’s get you some food little guy.” Kimchi smiled as the two left their room, though Kaido made sure the money was locked up nice and tight, he didn’t trust that new guy… He seemed like a greedy person. “I hate greedy people.”

   The Gunner and Fishman walked through town a bit till they came across a bar; Kaido instantly felt the urge for a drink and smirked. “Alright, how bout there.” He pointed over to the bar, but Kimchi tilted his head. “Umm…. I’ve never been to a bar…” Kaido slapped the little guy on his back and let out a light chuckle. “First time for everything my boy!” The two head into the bar with smirks on their faces, minus Kimchi, who merely looked rather confused about the whole ordeal.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2011)

*Now its personal!!!, Hot Spring Island....*

Since finding out that their clothes was stolen Kali had become strangely quiet.

During the encounter with the two lieutenants was strangely quiet. 

While the Bro pirates with the two lieutenants and the blind swordsman made their way to the mysterious cave, Kali decided to wear the kimon he stole in spite of criticism. It was getting cold out. He was also strangely quiet. Pierre attemped to say something to to him... and when he saw ominous shadow beneath the thieve's eye he thought against it. 

Apart fromt the odd word here and there he had fallen into a darkness that no one of them could penetrate.... and then he saw them. 

Strange frog monster bearing HIS gloves, HIS orange top, HIS grey pants... 

Katsuo and Pierre were ready to go to work when he held up his hand, beckoning them to stop. 

"Nobody..."

A vein began to bulge on the forhead. 

"...man or frog-thing..."

Steam began to come from the thieves ears. 

"STEALS FROM A THIEF AND GETS AWAY WITH IT!!!"

His eyes were pupiless and his teeth were suddenly sharp as a pirannha. One could feel the heat of his fury rise like a volcano. These "thieves" didn't respect the rules at all! 

"Guys... I'll get our stuff back and then you can send these ugly things flying!" His voice was very low and dreadful.  "My reiatsu-chi-aura power levels are so flared I think I'll explode!" 

*"Do those things really exist in this universe?"* Pierre and Katsuo thought in unison.

And Kali took off like a bullet. He ran in sharp, barely visible zig-zags, spinning the frog creatures about furiously everytime he passed them. 

When the speed feats were over, the demon-possessed Kali was suddenly in his own clothing. A sword, pistols, and the other guys clothing were in his hands. 

The 7 frogs who were wearing their stuff were all suspended in a daze, swirls for eyes. 

When Kali began to walk back toward the others all boss-like, the 7 frogs fell from the diziness at the same time, not at all different from the old samurai flicks. 

"Told you guys I would get our stuff back!" The thief grinned. "Now all I have to do is give you back your weapons and you can..."

And then suddenly all the light seemed to run right out of the cave. Complete darkness. 

"...well this will probably get worse before it gets better..."

And then the frogs were upon him. He had been forced to toss the weapons into the darkness during the attack!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 15, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island

?Hey Tommy!? Akari smiled up at the pirate she had met, ?Can I meet the rest of your crew?!?

Tommy grinned down at the girl, ?I suppose you could, if they all show up at the apartment we rented.?

?Awesome!? Akari grinned as the two walked along, ?I've always wanted to meet real pirates! I hear so many fascinating things about them!? Akari grinned as she started to rant on about various stories and pirate legends she had heard, and Tommy smirked at the girl, she was just one of the many people on this island who seemed to love pirates, in fact it kind of startled Tommy just how much pirates seemed to be welcome at the place, most of the places he had been to had no love for them, so you could say it's a bit refreshing for him to finally find an island that greets pirates with open arms.

?Hey Akari, how come this island likes pirates so much?? Tommy looked at the girl, ?Every place I've been to always seems to hate them, but this place seems so different from that, in fact they seem to welcome them with open arms.?

?Mm I don't really know to be honest.? Akari tilted her head in confusion, ?I don't know a whole lot about the history of this place, I do know the island used to be ruled by bandits at one point.? Tommy's eyes widened at that statement, ?Since that time though, everyone's pretty much given up on that kind of life, we've all been trying to distance ourselves from that.? Akari smiled, ?I suppose that's part of the reason we try to welcome pirates, we want to be different from everyone else.? Akari's smile turned to a frown, ?It's not all fun and games though, some pirates have tried to cause trouble on the island, although they were silenced rather easily, you seem different from those kind of pirates though, and you returned Genbu-san to the town, so that's all we need to trust you.?

Tommy smiled at the girl, trusting a person over something as simple as that, Tommy felt glad to have met someone like her, she was still an innocent girl who had never seen some of the cruelty the world had to offer, and he hoped she never had to see any of that either. Tommy didn't want to see her innocence fade away, she deserved to live a normal life on the island, growing up to become whatever she wished to be.​


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2011)

*Aboard Satan's Mistress....*

Through the hurricane... through the gates of hell itself... through the wave of biblical proportion, Marie didn't even lift her head. She just continued to hold onto Semmy in a druggy swoon, drooling with bliss. 

"My Panda Man..." She said every once in a while. 

Eventually though the peculiar smells of the sea began to bring her out of it. The aroma of salt and clean air and.... burning sin? 

Marie shook her head. Her lungs coughed in rejection of the funny smelling smoke. 

"Panda Man?" Marie lifted her head and opened her eyes. She eventually (reluctantly) unattached herself to Semmy and stepped on the deck of Satan's Mistress. 

She looked in horror at the strange cigarette Semmy held in his grasp. This wasn't right. Cute things shouldn't be mixed with naughty things! 

"O Panda Man, please do not tell me that you were just smoking that, that mean-smelling wicked stick?!? Surely some naughty bully forced you to make your lungs sad! 

The startled Semmy, who liked this human and didn't want to lose her friendship, whistled innocently while pointing to the wicked-looking Fishman. Levy continued to blaze, not at all bothered by the human.

"Aha, I knew it! Well, Mr. Angry Fishman... Oh my!" Marie put her finger to her face in thought. "I didn't even introduce myself formally to either of you! Truly the rainbow zeal of the Sunshine Missionaries is like a two-edged butter knife! I was so filled with righteous words that I almost forgot my manners. ahem..."

Marie did a curtsy, even if her skirt was way too short for that sort of greeting to make sense. 

"I am Marie Antoinette, Sunshine Missionary of Sweetie Island! May I ask your names... your birth names, that is."

She smiled at Semmy who she would probably just call Panda Man from now on regardless. Levy exhaled his smoke quite deliberately. 

"Hehee, you accidentally blew smoke in my face!"
Marie said gingerly, giggling and hacking at the same time.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 15, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates - In Deep Shitstorm*

Mikalea woke of by a cracking noice. The first few seconds was only confusion, but then it all came rushing back to her. "Thrush!" she yelled out, running up to deck. It was raining heavily, lightning and thunder all around and waves already starting to crawl up on deck.

"Damndamndamn! Whatdoidowhatdoido!" she yelled out, tears starting to form again. After a few breaths, she walked over to each of the crew, checking everybody's heart-rate. Thrush was alive, Dove was alive, everybody was alive. 

"Thank Oda.." she fell to her knees in relief, but her joy was quickly stopped by the coming storm. When a bigger wave crashed into the boat, toppeling her over, she knew what she had to do. One by one, the Uccello crew was dragged carefully down into the boats inner areas.  Then she found everything she could find to clean and patch up the worst damage. Once finished, she sat down beside Thrush, holding his hands in hers.

"I am so useless.." she said to herself, crying beside Thrush, before gliding off to sleep beside him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 15, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates...*

Drake walked through the streets of the town, the monsters all cheered as they saw the destroyed factory in the distance.

"He did it! I can't believe it, he managed to stop that crazed bastard!"

"Now we won't have to deal with his dissections or him controlling us ever again!"

They all rushed towards Drake but stopped as they saw the solemn look on his face, "I couldn't...I couldn't get him to turn you guys back to normal." 

Chuck, the big blue cat...bear...thing walked through the crowd and to Drake, "You did us a great service...That alone is more than we could have prayed for," he says, placing his hand on his shoulder.

Drake looked up at the beast, "No, that's not enough. How are you supposed to continue living your lives looking like this? As awesome as you are I don't think you're gona' get much business like this..."

Chuck shrugged, "We'll figure it out, and now we have the freedom to do so without that mad man watching over us."

Drake clenches his fists, "There was a man...A blond guy...He said he could turn you guys to normal if he wanted..."

"Drake, really, we'll be-"

"I'm gona' make that asshole help you guys!" he declares.

"You don't have to, we'll figure out another-"

"Sorry Bear Guy, I've made up my mind," he looks around as his crew gathers around him, "Hope you guys heard that, we've got some blond guy to find! Oh, by the way, this is Maze," he says pointing to the boomerang wielder, "He's our new inventor," the pirate leaps over to Van and throws his arm around him, "And he's got an awesome Dogarang..."

Before Van could question what the glorious creation that is a Dogarang was Drake spoke again, "Where's Red?" the crew all look around in search of their fire haired navigator but with no luck.

Drake shoots into the sky with his aura and looks around, *"Red! Reeeeeed!"* all of a sudden a piece of paper flies through the air and smacks right into his face.

The Captain flails around in the air for a moment before plopping back onto the ground. He rips the paper from his face and quickly scans through it. He clenches his fists, crumpling the paper within his fingers, "So where is she?" Van questions, chiming in, "Red...Has something she needs to take care of...Alone..." he says, struggling to get the last part out. 

"I'm sure she'll make it back...Red's strong," Kong looks at him with sad eyes before leaping from Nirra's breasts and onto his shoulders, "*Sigh* Lets get going guy."

He turns back to the monsters, "And don't worry, we'll return. Pirate King's honor!" he says with a grin before heading back to _The Gaia_ with the others, _"You better make it back Red..."_


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 15, 2011)

Green Cloaks- The Woods, The Mountains, The Rex.

  Rex leaps forward and kicks away a black tiger; he?d never seen an animal like that before? Its fur felt like stone and nearly sliced his foot open. ?Damn these things.?  Rex turned right quickly and delivered a spinning kick to a red colored fox, though the thing was six times the size of a normal fox, almost as big as a mountain lion. He could feel it?s muscles were much tougher than what he had expected? As if these animals had evolved in a short time to become stronger, harder, faster? Better than they were before.

?You should stop inner monologing during fights.? Rex hears the voice of an experienced man? Well, he sounded old actually. ?Who are you mysterious grandpa?? Rex questions; putting his hand over his eye, kicking a bear away with his left leg and sending it crashing into the Fox from before. ?OI! I?LL HAVE YOU KNOW IM 42!? ?As I said, who are you gramps?? The man?s left eye begins to twitch at the young man?s insolence. ?I was a great captain once; you should speak to me with some respect.? The man comments, leaping down from the rocky shadows he had been lurking. ?I respect no man!? Rex huffs, crossing his arms and turning his head away. 

?Oh? No man huh, that?s a shame.? The mysterious mans fist flies past Rex?s face in a blur; he couldn?t even register the movements after it had happened.  ?G?grah?.? In his hand, the older man grips the throat of a large cat. ?What about a man whose saved your life?? Rex blinks a bit, looking into the man?s left eye, noting the other one was covered by a red eye patch, with a single silver piece in the center? odd.

?I suppose I could respect that.? Rex nodded. ?Yes, I am rexhankful for that.? ??.what?? ?Thankful.? Rex blinked, wondering what was wrong with what he had said. ?Riiight?? the man dragged the cat away from Rex and tossed it on the ground, pulling out a sword and slicing open the animal in one quick movement. ?You?re a swordsman?? Rex looks the blade over, almost hoping the man didn?t get any blood on the blue sash he wore round his waist and left shoulder. ?Nah, but I know my way around a blade. I prefer using my hands honestly.?

?Me too.? Rex quickly took a seat on a rock near the man as he cut off the fur from the massive cat. ?So, what are you doing in the mountains?? ?Hmm.? The older man sat down on another rock partway across Rex and rubbed his chin. ?Wellp? My ship was destroyed many years ago and I ended up on this island. But, they have no ships to speak of, just nets they cast out into the ocean. And they have no wood around that I can find, but they have lots of stone. Sometimes you get a trader from another island come in and they bring some stuff? but it?s hard to get onto one of those boats.? 

  The man stabbed his blade into the dead cat and begins to carve into it. ?What about you??  Rex shrugged. ?We saved some turtle and now the villagers are praising us.? ?And the real reason?? The man asks. ?Eh? What do you mean the real reason!?? Rex looks at the man with a feigned sense of shock. ?Come on lad, I?ve been around the globe once or twice. I know when a man is hiding something in his heart. Let it out, you?ll feel better.? Rex sighs and nods. ?I suppose? It?s because of my crew.? Rex spreads his legs out a little wider and leans forward, resting his elbows on his knees, his hands lying limp within the barrier his legs had made. 

?We got into some trouble with some Anti-pirate resistance.? ?Ah, I hate those bastards.? The man nodded, slicing a little bit more off the oversized cat. ?We were captured and almost didn?t make it out of there. When we got back, we barely beat them? our stuff had been taken and sold, I barely got our personal belongings back? we were at sea, starving to death? no one to cook food for us, no one to take care of our injuries. When we got here though, that all changed.? Rex looked up at the sky and smiled. 

?I have to grow stronger to protect them? If I can?t keep them safe, who knows what will happen to them right?? The older man nodded. ?Indeed. You speak like a true captain there? What?s your name lad?? ?Rex, Rex Harshland, and you?? When Rex stated his name, the man?s eye widened a bit. ?Harshland you said?? Rex nodded, ?Why? Did you know one of us?? The man leaned back on his rock and rubbed his chin, a little bit of the animal?s blood smearing on his goatee. 

?Well, I suppose you could say I knew your dad.? Rex?s eyes widened at the statement. ?You knew dad!? What was he like!? Was he really a pirate!? Was he a good man!? Was he evil!? Did he ever kill a marine!? Did he go to the grand line!?? Rex began to bombard the man with questions, but the older man waved his hand at him. ?Whoa, Whoa one at a time kid, one at a time? sheesh.? He cleared his throat and smirked. ?Your pops? I was part of his crew? Before I started my own of course.? Rex nodded, his eyes widening as the man spoke. 

?He was strong, brave? Never let a damn thing get to him, always saying ?We can make it!? You would have thought the bastard could see the future with how optimistic he was? Always knew what was going to happen.? The older man smirked as he cut some more meat off the cat. ?He was a good soul. Honest man, always spoke of his kids. ?Twins! I had twins!? He?d shout, showing off pictures and laughing like a real family man.? The older man nodded. 

?Rex and Alex! Strong names right!? They?ll be the best!? That?s what he said every day I knew him, They?ll be the best.? The older man could see tears welling up in Rex?s eyes as he spoke of his father. ?But, then the accident happened. Crew barely made it out alive?? ?W?what happened??  The older man sighed, he wished that Rex didn't have to hear this part. 

?Your dad risked his life to keep the crew from entering a dangerous situation. That?s what happened; the man was too selfless for his own good and it lead to his demise.?Rex?s face turned sour, his smile to a frown.  The older man let out a sigh. ?My names Brad by the way, some people just call me Snake Fist. If it makes you feel any better, you can call me uncle.? Rex smiled a small smirk at the last remark. ?Yeah? I?ve? I?ve never had an uncle before?? ?then by all means. Go ahead." "Thank you... uncle." Rex smiled, with a single tear rolling down his cheek.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Lucy
> 
> "West Blue" Ohara*​
> Ohara was burning. One of the last survivors was running through the streets crying. The little Lucy was only eight, and right now her entire heart was filled with sorrow and sadness. Tora... Tora... he was gone...
> ...



Clemens was caught off guard by the sudden hug from Lucy. It brought home the enormous gravity of the situation. She was now responsible for the safety of a little girl, probably no older then six or seven. Part of the future of Ohara was now in her hands. She really wasn't sure if she was up to the task. Clemens hugged Lucy back. Truth be told she could probably needed a hug as much as Lucy did. It was then that Clemens connected Lucy's name with her face. It had been two years ago, but she still distinctly remembered meeting a young man who had been tasked with raising a little girl. She tried to remember his name but couldn't recall. _Was it Tora? _

"Ummm don't go to the docks..." Lucy said in a hushed tone, her fearful eyes darting back the way she had came.  

Clemens nodded, suddenly feeling very vulnerable out here in the open. The palpable terror in Lucy's eyes was enough to convince her that docks was certainly not a good idea. "We still need to find a ship,"  Clemens said aloud. She formed a large mirror with a wave of her right hand. Lucy stared with fascination at the glowing walk in mirror which hovered in the air.  Clemens grabbed hold of Lucy's right hand and prepared to warp them away. The ride could be rough for first timers and she didn't want to take any unnecessary risks for Lucy's sake. "I want you to close your eyes and don't open them back up until I tell you. Okay?" 

Lucy nodded wordlessly, and obediently closed her eyes. Clemens couldn't help but admire the little girls courage. "Okay, on three. 1...2...3."  They both stepped through the glowing surface of the mirror, entering into the cold and hollow mirror dimension. The feeling was like floating weightless through space, before suddenly falling through an endless abyss. Clemens squeezed Lucy's hand reassuringly. The rough part was almost over. A second later they were standing on solid ground. 

"Okay now open your eyes." 

Lucy opened her eyes and beheld the cavernous chamber they were in, lined with mirrors that went for as far as the eyes could see. Through each mirror was a different view of Ohara, each sight more gruesome then the next. "Where are we?" Lucy asked. Clemens shrugged. She wasn't sure exactly herself. "I just call it the mirror void, the place that exists between all mirrors." Hawthorne had once told her that it was a pocket dimension made of exotic matter, or something like that at least. All that physics mumbo jumbo simply went over her head. "It's not safe for us to stay here too long though...well not for you at least,"  she added. 

Clemens lead them past the endless row of mirrors, carefully following the directions that the professor had given her. She made sure to shield Lucy from the ghastly images held within each mirror. No child should have to see such things. Finally they came upon a round mirror that hovered in the air. A barren cove could be seen through the mirror's surface, so vivid and life like that you could literally reach out and touch it. Clemens final conversation with Thorn replayed in her mind.  

_"There's a secret cove located to the northeast of the island. I doubt these cipher pol know about it. We have boats hidden there that can be used in case of an emergency. You need to get there as quickly as you can. I have a feeling that Mistah Wick will use it." 

"Use what?" 

"The thing which will both destroy and save this island." _

Clemens took a deep breath. It was now or never.  "Okay, here we go." They stepped through the mirror, feeling that sense of weightlessness again, followed by falling. A second later they stepped onto a sandy beach, nothing but the endless night sky above them. Anchored in the water was a medium sized schooner, fit for no more then a handful of people. 

"Jackpot," Clemens said with a smirk. 



Gaja said:


> *CP9 - George
> 
> "West Blue" Ohara*​
> 
> ...


While Clemens and Lucy were making their escape through a mirror, Jonas was cursing his luck to be negotiating with a simpleton so far beneath his station. 

"Do you take me for a fool?! The knowledge that I have is invaluable!" Jonas barked, spittle flying from his mouth as he raged at the Cipher Pol flunkie. "Perhaps I should be negotiating with someone who has a modicum of common sense!" 

In a flash George was in Jonas' face. He backhanded the petulant scholar across the face and sent him sprawling across the rooftop. Jonas screamed in fear and cowered like a child before the agent, his fiery anger dissipating as quickly as it had flared up. "ALRIGHT! I'll DO WHAT YOU ASKED. JUST DON'T HURT ME!!" Jonas wailed. 

George tapped his watch. "Time is ticking Mr. Selkirk..." 

Jonas scrambled back to his feet and cast George one last look of hatred. Somehow, someway, he promised to pay the agent back for this indignity. Jonas ran towards the edge of the rooftop and leaped off in a swan dive. He disappeared from George's view for a few seconds, but then shot up into the sky in the form of a familiar giant owl. Jonas circled around for a few seconds as if hesitating. Finally he spun about and made a beeline for Mistah Wick's house. 

"Good boy," George said with a smirk, before reaching for his den den mushi.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Atlas Pirates...*

Nirra walked up to Drake, with the massive Spot behind her. As she passed by several citizens in the town, she noticed they all looked uneasy, seeing the massive creature. "Don't worry, he's trained." Nirra said with a smile. 

As Drake pointed out that they had to find some blonde person to cure the villagers, Nirra frowned in disappointment. It seems the villagers would have to wait a little longer for help. Nirra became even more concerned when Drake mentioned that Clemens had to do something by herself. She had no idea what it was, but still, Nirra felt worried that she wasn't there to protect Clemens just in case. 

As the crew left the town behind, Nirra turned back towards Spot. "Alright, you stay here, boy. You can protect this village while I'm not around. I'm counting on you. Take care of everyone until we get back." Spot nodded as he panted away, watching Nirra follow closely behind the others.

Nirra caught up to Drake. "So captain, where to next? If we wanna find this blonde guy, we'll need some more info. You remember anything more about him?"


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 16, 2011)

*Escape from Aquapolis...*

Griso snuck past some of the authorities, managing to climb aboard his ship. He quietly motioned for the other members of the crew to board behind him. Once everyone had snuck onboard, Griso turned back to see the Phoenix Pirates ship. "Farewell for now, Captain Rose. I am still in debt to you for my terrible mistakes. For now, take this." Griso pulled out a small Den Den Mushi, and tossed it onto the deck of the _Phoenix Dawn_. Dapper turned, spotting the small snail phone. It was like any other, but had the Orange Alliance's symbol painted on it's shell. "Umm, alright...thank you." 

"Use it to call me whenever you are in need of help. Farewell." Griso then climbed back into his ship, and it quickly descended into the water. 

Dapper turned back to the city one last time as the ship started moving, the coating now complete. He spotted Chapel waving goodbye to the pirates. _"Heheheheh. Hope ya find what yer lookin' for. Good luck, Mr. Owl."_ Dapper smiled as he waved back to the old merman. In a few moments, the crew was out of sight of the Aquapolis citizens.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 16, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Kingdom

Tommy and Akari continued their journey around the town, although at this particular point Tommy felt the need to take a small breather and rest, they had been walking for what he assumed had been at least an hour, although he may have exaggerated that number by.. about five hundred times. Tommy had a keen for exaggerating just about any number that crossed his mind, it was one of his weird personality quirks, of which he had a few, perhaps one too many for some people's tastes. Thankfully Akari didn't seem to mind those personality quirks too much, in fact she had ran off to get them some colas, and soon enough she had arrived back with them.

?Nothing like a good refreshing drink.? Tommy popped open the cola, and began to drink it, albeit slower than he did alcohol, he didn't really care much for colas, but he would drink them if nothing else was offered to him, ?Never really cared much for colas though.?

?Really? I absolutely love them.? Akari smiled as she sipped at her drink, ?How come you don't care much for them??

?Never had the opportunity to drink them often.? Tommy grinned, ?I either drank salt water from the ocean or bust, eventually alcohol opened itself up to me, so that became a third option.?

 ?Eh? You had to drink salt water?? Akari looked shocked, ?Doesn't that make you sick though??

 ?The body develops an immunity to just about anything once you've done it enough times.? Tommy laughed, ?The trick is being able to do it enough times without killing yourself, I survived because I had to.?

 ?How come you had to drink ocean water?? Akari didn't completely understand the concept of poverty since she technically had people who could provide for her, ?Couldn't you just go buy what you needed??

 ?Not really, to tell you the truth, my parents were actually really poor you see.? Tommy smiled sadly, ?We lived in a state of poverty because my parents couldn't make enough off of fishing to get enough money to pay off the bills, you see at the time the fish population was pretty low, and a miracle didn't look like it would come.? Tommy thought back to all the times they almost lost the house, but managed to make enough end's meet to get by for just another year, ?One day I found out I had a talent for crafting weapons, I'm no crazy inventor or weapon smith, but I could create weapons if I had the right materials, and eventually marines and pirates alike started to seek me out.?

 ?So you made money by crafting weapons?? Akari blinked, she wished she could do stuff like that.

 ?I sure did, and with the combination of money, a door to hope opened up, for once I thought we could see the light at the end of the tunnel.? Tommy smiled at Akari, ?It wasn't an easy task though, all the money had to go towards paying for the house, in order to eat we just had to find what was lying around.? Tommy shook his head, ?Skunossom Stew became a pretty popular meal time favorite, despite it's odor, it starts to smell pretty damn good when you're nearly starving to death, occasionally I'd go out and steal from pirates, sometimes I'd hit the mother load, and we'd be able to pay off ten percent of the rent within a single month.? Tommy took another drink of his cola, ?It's not an easy road to recovery from that kind of situation though, it took many years before all the bills had finally been paid off, and my parents could actually get back to their life.?

?How did they do that though?? Akari bubbled with questions, needing to satisfy her curiosity, ?The fish population was low, isn't that what you said??

?The key word is in that past tense, up until that point it had been pretty low.? Tommy grinned at Akari, ?After that a miracle happened, and as soon as the last bill had been paid off, the fish population seemed to explode out of nowhere, within one year the entire population quadrupled!? Tommy smiled brightly as he thought about seeing that day, ?I decided that enough fish existed for my parents to get by for a while, so I set out to sea in order to complete my dream.?

?What's your dream?? Akari asked Tommy, a smile on her face.

?My dream is to navigate the sea and create maps, that's the only thing I've wanted to do with my life since I discovered I was good at cartography.? Tommy grinned at Akari, ?I've finally made it out to sea to begin work on my dream, there is one thing I know about this world for sure, and that's if you put your mind to it, you can make just about anything happen.? Tommy smiled at Akari, ?I don't know what your dream is, but remember that no matter how hard things get, you should never give up on that dream!?

If Tommy had to describe the smile that came across Akari's face, he would say that she was shooting double rainbows out of her eyes, that's just how brilliant the smile on her face looked at the time, ?Of course! Thank you Tommy, after hearing that story, I won't give up on it no matter what!?​


----------



## Eternity (Jun 16, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Uccello Pirates - In Deep Shitstorm*
> 
> Mikalea woke of by a cracking noice. The first few seconds was only confusion, but then it all came rushing back to her. "Thrush!" she yelled out, running up to deck. It was raining heavily, lightning and thunder all around and waves already starting to crawl up on deck.
> 
> ...




*Uccello Pirates - Stranded*

Mikaela woke up again from the thunder, cold sweat running down her body. Raven was lying on the floor, he must have fallen down by the storm. His wounds had opened up, and he was lying in a small pool of blood. "Nononono! Please don't be dead, please don't be dead." she said, dragging him up on the bed again and patching up the wound to the best of her ability. "Why!? WHY, WHY, WHY!?" she screamed from the top of her lungs. Memories from Ohara came rushing back, she took her hands on her head, her tears flowing yet again.

After a few hours of running back and forth between the crewmembers, the storm calmed down, so she desided to go up on deck to asess the situation. Taking out a telescope she found below deck, she started scouting around for land. Nothing to the east, nothing to the west..

"Land!" she said loudly as she pointed the telescope to the north. It was a welcoming feeling of relief that washed over her at that moment, but it quickly dissipated when she questioned how she would get there. Their mast was gone..

She went through several ideas before she noticed that the currents was dragging them boat towards the island. She tried to smile, but the things that had happened to her the last few hours kept her features showing nothing but sorrow and sadness.

As they neared the island, she took a seat on the bow of the boat. One wrong step, and she fell into the ocean. She could swim, but when she tried to swim up to the surface, she felt the underside of the boat. Panic struck her, and she tried hard to find the surface.

After all this, was she truly going to die? Alone in the ocean? 
Her eyes slowly came to a close, and she could feel the water surrounding her. Was this it?


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

*This is how recruiting is done...*

*Billy D. Woodpecker - Woodpecker Pirates
"East Blue" Organ Island - Somewhere in the woods*​ 

Looking at the ugly shaved talking gorilla Billy had glee in his eyes as he approached them and seemed to be able to understand them. "AWESOME~ YOU TALK~" But it actually got better as the talking monkey that was Jacob claimed that he was the greatest navigator ever and Billy being naive as he was could hear fireworks going of behind him. Both his arms were raised in the air and formed fists, as the only thought that went through Billy's mind was that he had to have this guy in his crew!!! He had to!!! He was the world greatest navigator damn it! The perfect crew member for the future pirate king.

J4 could only look at the scene unfold as Jacob offered to take them out of the forest, obviously being the only sane and smart one of the bunch she could see the city two minutes away from them, just a little to their right. Billy being Billy, and Jacob being Jacob didn't get the memo of course and so the trio went for a walk through the woods.

_- 5 minutes later -_​ 
"Ara isn't this the same tree you were kicking before?" Billy pointed to his left and asked as he and J4 followed Jacob who shrugged it of, saying that it was a a twin of the other tree.

_- 10 minutes later -_​ 
"Araaaa this is the same tree isn't it?" Now Billy was sure of it, this was the same tree wasn't it? J4 confirmed it by nodding as the red haired captain and the clone continued to follow the world greatest navigator. Of course Jacob denied that it was the same tree.

_- 15 minutes later -_​ 
"Arahahahaha BAKA this is the same tree again!" Billy yelled out all excited that they were back at the same spot once again, while Jacob crouched as gloom overcame him. He was never gonna leave this forest, was he? But just as he was about to kick the damn tree again Billy jumped up and yelled at Jacob. "You're so awesome, you can't possibly get lost, you always find your way back!" People could only sweat drop at Billy's endless positive attitude and outlook on life. And then he decided to do it, there was no possible way that this one to do what he needed to do. Pointing at the sky swiftly to draw away Jacob's attention Billy yelled out. "LOOK! ANGELS GIVING AWAY FREE ICE CREAM!!"

Jacob really had no option but to look, who in their right mind didn't like ice cream, so as soon as the blond navigator would look up Billy would pull out a big ass club and hit the blond guy over the head with it. As Jacob wobbled a little the little Woodpecker pulled out a body bag and swiftly pulled it over Jacob's standing body and tied it up. Tackling it to the ground and beating on it a little the red haired pirate stood seconds later with the bag over his shoulder, smiling like the idiot that he was.

"YOSHA! We got ourselves a talking gorilla! Now let's go and get that pizza!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 16, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Some Kind of Monster]​*
A grin spreads across Dsurion?s lips, night has settled and the sparks of innovation cast long eerie shadows down the hallways of the ship. In the faint light of Dsurion?s laboratory he holds up a magnetic coupling, it is what would house the knees that Frenzy was making and connect them to Dsurion?s neural network. The small mechanical creature chuckles mildly as it holds one of its creations up. Ticking it the knee twitches,  Well look at that.? Dsurion says with a wicked smile as he placed the coupling down.  ?Ready, ready, ready!? the small bipedal monster chants leaping up and down in a frenzy.  ?Aye, now comes the real fun part, eh mate?? Dsurion says lowly twisting the rolling chair around. Frenzy leaps to the floor while Dsurion grabs a scalpel like blade. Nodding his head, Dsurion gives Frenzy the OK to rip his pants free of his legs. With a snatch Frenzy pulls the tattered cloths free which causes Dsurion to catch a scream in his teeth. Taking several deep breaths Dsurion pulls a wooden pike over and places it between his teeth, this was going to hurt?..

_[On the island]​_​
The smaller scorpions that spawned off Scorponok has sat about the tasks that Zero had given while the larger beast worked on the living quarter that had been commissioned. Poles hidden with triggers camouflaged. Targets hung and prepared. All was coming to fruition, just as Zero had foresaw.  The dark crimson eyes of Scorponock blaze through the darkness, crimson streaks follow the large creature while it puts the finishing touches on the building it started building over ten hours ago. As the roof is lowered into place its large tail swings around puncturing the structure riveting the roof into place.  ?Housing facility completed, Island defense next objective.? the mechanical beast announces turning to the forest again. A large audible click is heard coming from the large scorpion, sparks then fly as whirling and clamping can be heard. In the next instant the large scorpion crumbles into a swarm of smaller scorpions that flood into the surrounding foliage. The island wide security net was now cast as Scorponk itself covers the island, now nothing could sneak up on them.  ?Security net cast, protection online.? a legion of voices echoed off. Scopronok dims all the lights on its body as it entered stealth mode, now the island lay silent except for what training Zero was putting himself through.

_[Aboard the Zero Pirate Ship]_​
Another bloody scream cuts through the darkness. Pools of blood flow into small rivers around Dsurion?s feet. Sweat forms on his brow, his teeth cut into the wooden pike and his muscles tense as he makes the final connections on his knees.  Spitting the wood out he slams his head on the table as he gasps for air. His human hand shakes violently while he gathers himself. In the far corner Frenzy pulls a red hot iron from a small fire that had been set. Walking over he hands the searing metal to his master. A blank eye falls on the small construct. Reaching out Dsurion grabs the iron and looks at it, he knew he had to do it, but that still didn?t make the situation any better. Taking a deep breath he swiftly moves the iron to the flesh of his left knee region. 

A solid sizzling sound is heard as the flesh comes to a boiling pop. Dsurion screams hellishly as he moves the iron around the wound sealing it. Dropping it back to Frenzy he lays his head back on the table. Sweat and snot runs from the man?s face as Frenzy goes to reheat the metal slab. Dsurion cussed under his heavy breath, he hated having to do this.

_[Some Time Later]_​
Dsurion sets at the work table he had reconstructed his arm, it is well past midnight and he is hunched over a small device. The small sphere sparkles in the light of the torch he used as did the goggles that he had slid over his face. The cybernetic eye in his head followed the connections as the man worked on an upgraded version of itself. This eye will be the most advanced one Dsurion has crated to date, he would not be surprised by an opponent again, not if he could help it. To his left Frenzy was working on an uploading device that would help the massive Down Load Dsurion would be doing later on. Soon Dsurion would be joining his captain on the island. Soon they would get stronger and stronger


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"Grand Line" - on board the Satan's Mistress*​

Semmy was sitting on deck and smoking weed while Levy was sitting next to him smoking the panda's special seaweed the two massive creatures leaned back and relaxed, talking about random stuff and bonded a little it seemed. Beneath the blood thirsty monster that was Levy, actually laid a pretty cool guy who had some awesome stories about fishmen and how he when he was young saw the baddest amusement park ever in Sabaody Park. Semmy as always had his shades on and listened to this, the desire to visit this place growing inside of him. Sabaody Park...

Minutes later though something quite interesting happened as the little blond human girl seemed to let go of Semmy and stand up for the first time since they found each other in the tornado. But as she stood up Marie started talking in sentences really fast, something that made the panda quite happy since he wasn't sure if that was possible. First though she went of at Semmy for smoking weed, so the panda smoothly pushed it of by pointing at Levy. Marie was his friend and hug buddy, and ever great man knew how important hug buddies were. So laughing politely as she introduced herself despite nagging about his weed Semmy raised his paw in to the air and in a happy tone replied.

"*Haha yosh yosh nice to meet you to Marie Antoinette... This is Levy, and I am Semmy. We are the "humans" of the crew.*"

Some crew members seemed to sweat drop at the comment Semmy made as the two animals continued their weed session, with Levy not really caring about Marie's words. But before anyone had a chance to go any further with this a news cue dropped the latest newspaper in front of Semmy, who picked up the newspaper, ignoring everything around him and going straight to the bounties. "*New bounties! You! Pay the bird!*" Putting the paper closer so that Levy could see as well, there were two new posters after the events on Topsville, as Semmy gained a bounty of 29 million Belli, and Levy a bounty of 28 million. Marie also gained a bounty it seemed, with 3 million being the number. "*This calls for a celebration!*"

The bird was paid and vanished quickly because it kinda feared this ship, and probably for good reason. Some of the crew members raised their fists as a sign of support to the two. After defending them from the massive wave and getting them through the storm in one piece Semmy and Levy gained the trust of the majority of the crew, so the new bounties were supported with cheers and laughter. After blowing out another cloud of smoke in to the air Semmy leaned closer to Levy and whispered.

"*Hey let's go and take dumps in front of Dante's room. See if he can tell the difference between your and mine.*"

Yes indeed, the genius ideas of a baked panda.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" Aquapolis - the docking area*​
As the crew came closer to the "_Phoenix Dawn_" Sandrei went ahead and grabbed their new "pet" sea king while Rose worked on the coating. And while the captain and the shipwright of the crew did their thing the rest of the crew could see several squads of armed fishmen running at them, no doubt trying to arrest them for the crimes they committed against the King and the Neo-Fishman Pirates. Now it was official, they weren't welcome here anymore.

Dapper went to the ship as Shingo, Ursla, Ten and Hawkins stared in all directions as the fishmen seemed to surround them. "Alright let's buy our captain some time shall we..." Shingo said as each of them stared down a single squad. One particular fishmen, probably ranked the highest stepped forward and in a loud tone declared. "Phoenix Pirates, surrender now or we will kill you for assaulting his Highness King Enkai!" Ursla didn't seem to like that statement as she was the first one to attack and bitch slap the fishman to the ground. His squad which faced Ursla had a single thought 

"Scary~ but too cute~~~"​
At that very moment the three other Phoenix pirates went ahead and attack the remaining squads and Rose continued to build up the huge bubble. Seconds later Ten was whooping ass as was Hawkins. Shingo did a little live sparring in punching his opponents to sleep as well. Looking from afar the scene reminded of a blender mixing a bunch of fishmen together, as you could see the natives flying in all direction as the Phoenix Pirates went to town on them.

"Delightful Performance.""Jet kick."​"Liver Shot!"​
Hawkins was the only one who didn't seem to use named attacks as they dispatched the first wave of fishmen. Soon enough though Sandrei and Rose were ready to go and so the group quickly went back to the deck and looked on as the whole Aquapolis army seemed to be on its way towards them. "Damn I guess we really went and did it now. Oh well..." The topless boxer went ahead and joked as he took his boxing gloves of and looked forward to leaving this rather unwelcoming place. Shame he didn't take any gold or silver walls with him, Aquapolis had it in buckets...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Meanwhile...*
> A huge ship pumps through the water at impressive speed. It looked like a ark as it heads towards it's designation. The island ahead was known as Rumboar Island, the location of a huge government factory ran by Viktor, an agent of the Government. Inside the factory were slaves, men and women from countries who had refused to ally with the Government and as a result were attacked by the marines and the civilians sent to do work for the Government... or worse, wind up in the hands of a Tenryuubito. Most people were wary of the island, mainly because they had heard of Viktor's ruthlessness and hatred for anyone who messed with his city, but the head of this ship was not scared at all. He had... business to do on the smoky island.
> 
> Onboard the ship, it looked like a zoo. Animals were everywere, Giraffes walking around and special Gunner Monkeys manning the cannons. A eagle acted as the look-out, while a crane held a compass in his hand shouting out orders. The ship's helmsman was a very large gorilla who steered the ship with his feet while he ate a banana and held a cigar in the other hand. This was the crew of the Ark, a huge ship that held at least 200 animals. There was only one man on the ship and his name was Earth. Sitting in the captain's seat was a rather large bulky man, wearing an eyepatch and a beer in the other hand. "Sent to destroy a government factory... HAH! I've got better stuff to do then be bothered with this shit."
> ...


Beatrix stood atop the long serpentine neck of her golden dragon Raizen. They soared high above the clouds, flying at speeds that far outstripped anything on land, sea, or air. The idle Empress of Amazon Lily had her arms crossed and a permanent look of contempt etched on her face, as if she had the worlds largest chip on her shoulder. It was the look of a woman who felt that the world owed her everything, and then some. 

*"Descend Raizen!"* she commanded in an imperial voice. 

The Chinese Dragon roared obediently in response and sharply dove through the clouds. Beatrix kept perfect balance the entire time, her vision never straying as they descended towards the blue sea below. She quickly spotted the giant Ark, plowing through the water like some kind of waterborne juggernaut. That fool Earth was somewhere on that ship. Beatrix lazily  pointed towards the hulking vessel. Raizen spun about and made a beeline for the top deck of the ship. Beatrix had no fear that Earth's stupid gunner monkey's would fire at her, they knew better of course. Raizen landed onto the sprawling top deck, causing it to tremble, then let loose a feral roar that echoed across the sky. Beatrix smirked at the ear splitting noise. An Empress always deserved a proper introduction. She gracefully leaped off of Raizen's back and gazed about the deck with a look of disgust. She quickly spotted him. He was the only human on this ship after all. The ugly oaf was sitting upon the captains seat, beer in hand. 

Beatrix rolled her eyes.  "Men..." she muttered. 

She turned towards Raizen and snapped her fingers. *"To me Raizen!"* The great dragon coiled up into a ball, and morphed into a giant golden sword which flew into her grasp. White flames flickered up and down the glowing blade. It was a legendary sword known to the world as _Dragon's Requiem_, almost as famous as the divine beauty who wielded it. Beatrix strapped the sword to a harness around her back and strutted arrogantly towards the old man known Earth. 

Earth took a swig from his beer, observing her cocking strut. "What are you doing here Venus?" he asked in a gruff voice. 

"You shall address me as Empress old man. We are not equals!" Beatrix retorted. She stopped a few feet in front of him and patted the curved handle of her zoan fused sword. "I was sent here to make sure that you do not screw up. Darver dislikes failure as you are well aware."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 16, 2011)

*Brandy Evergreen~ Golden Snake​*
As everyone starts to move and pick up the huge boulders, Brandy's eyes widen as if she is just now realizing the punch line of a funny joke. "Y-you're not serious are you!" She exclaimed as Pattaya groaned and mounted one of the huge rocks on his back and then turns towards Brandy, ushering her to hurry up. Brandy looked around to see the others doing the same, lifting those huge rocks and charging down the hill like madmen. Brandy sees that is very steep, easy to trip and roll down the hill. Unlike when you were kids and it was fun to roll down the hill, this would be very uncomfortable, especially since a giant rock would crush you while you were rolling.

She shakes her head at the sheer absurdity of this, "Resign all fear..." She told herself, walking over to the last remaining rock and bending her knees. "YOu can do this." Brandy said. This was true! She wasn't entirely sure that she couldn't actually do it... It was just that she had never pushed herself to this limit before. Brandy takes a deep breathe and then exhales, at the same time she struggles to lift the rock. Her arms rippled with muscle as she gets the huge rock, "Now!" She says, putting it on her back. Heh, that was rather easier then she thought it'd be... 

Pattaya was already running down the hill though and Brandy sighed, "I forgot about the hill." She stated, running downward, following after the goat-man.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

*George - CP9
"West Blue" Ohara*​ 
It seemed like this guy thought more of himself then he should, something that George didn't appreciate. Jonas thought that he was special, George could see it in his eyes, how he looked down on everyone. But luckily Jonas saw it George's way in the end and gave in, jumping of the building and flying towards the designated area. George smiled as he turned around and unbuttoned the last button on his jacket, just as Jonas moved away from his position. The slight wind revealed a loaded gun hidden behind the jacket, loaded with a sea stone bullet, one that George was planing on using if the young scholar stayed with him much longer. He didn't like company outside of the CP9 and a very special person...

Taking a seat on the ground one again the CP9 leader took his sniper and put his eye on the scope, making sure that Mr. Selkirk was going in the right direction. It appeared so for a few seconds so the man took the den den mushi in his hand and spoke in to it.."Sin Albarock: Your target is back on the radar. I want you to intercept him on his way to Mistah Wick's home and listen to what he claims to know. If he tries anything funny take care of him. If he holds his end up..." There was a silence as Sin Albarock waited to hear the end of that order, but nonetheless wondered how this would play out since the boss found his target before him. Would he hear nagging from the boss because of it? Probably not... George wasn't the type to nag...

"... Just beat him up a little, but let him live." If he could hold up his end of the deal, why not let him live. With an efficiency rate of 99.9% George could go before the Triumvirate and say that the mission was a success. However he didn't know that two very specific Oharans had made it past this point and were about to flee the area, this wasn't gonna be pleasant when the old men found out. Not for him at least, those guys could nag one to death...


----------



## Eternity (Jun 16, 2011)

*Shaw Donise*

His food was the finest in town. On par with many great chefs. Yet the only place he could get a job was a this runned down dump of a resturant, if you could even call it that. And he knew very well why. 

His white tuna dish was finished. A soup with the tuna, various spices and a special sauce that he keep a secret.

One of the few fans he had was waiting for his special soup. 

*"Here it is ma'am! My special white tuna galore! I added a few extra spices, just for you, because I know how much you like the black haldor chili and the oregano. I of course added the secret sauce as well, just as you asked. If there is anything else you want, just you ask. I am glad you please my costumers!"*

_"Thank you Shaw-chan~"_ the girl gleamed, grinning wide. _"Tell me more don'cha!"_

*"Alright,"* Shaw smiled, sitting down beside her. *"Have I told you about the time when cooked for a Noble?" *he said with the girl listening and gobbling down the soup.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *The Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> Nirra walked up to Drake, with the massive Spot behind her. As she passed by several citizens in the town, she noticed they all looked uneasy, seeing the massive creature. "Don't worry, he's trained." Nirra said with a smile.
> 
> ...



Drake smirked at the sight of Nirra releasing the monster to help protect the island, "Don't be silly Nirra, they're monsters, what monsters would need a monster to protect them! Oh well, guess it can't hurt."

The amazon then questioned him about the blond man he spoke of, "Well he was a real asshole..." 

"That doesn't really help when it comes to finding him," she says with a bit of a sweatdrop, "How about how he looked?"

"He was very...wavy..."

"Wavy?"

"Uh, that was probably because it was a hologram," Maze says, poking his head in.

"And it was weird, you couldn't touch him..."

"Again...Hologram."

"And he was in a white suit."

"Well that part was real."

"A blond man in a white suit...This will be difficult to find," Nirra ponders as the group reach _The Gaia_ and get on board. 

"Ooooh, not bad, so what're those big tubes for?" Maze asks, observing the ship.

"Well ya see pipsqueak, Cap's got this yellow aura," Edward, the hulking shipwright, begins to explain as he carries Sento on board but Maze interrupts.

"Ah yes, and a blue aura, and a red one and a green one and a purple one that explodes! I'm quite fond of that one."

"Right...Well ya see we can hook em' up to these wires and he can surge his aura through em' and out of these bad boys," he explains, looking down at the tubes, "And then we fly..."

Maze's eyes grow wide, "He can make...The entire ship fly?!"

"Dats right," Edward says with a wide grin, "It's quite da piece a work."

Meanwhile Drake looks over the side of the railing, deep in thought over the loss of his first crew mate, "Ook!" well, second crew mate. 

Before he could get too lost in thought Maze's boomerang begins to growl, "Dis yer weapon...Growling?" Edward questions.

Suddenly the weapon takes on its hybrid form and leaps from Maze's back and makes a beeline for Kong, "Uh oh," it slams right into Drake as Kong transforms into a balloon and floats out of the beasts reach. 

He reverts back to his monkey form as he reaches the Crow's Nest, where Van is currently working on a few of his newest bullet designs. The Dogarang claws and scratches at the mast, barking at the crew's first mate, "First Mate or Dogarang...Not sure who out ranks who here," Drake says, rubbing his chin and watching the scene as the two animals madly howl at each other.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 16, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates

"North Blue" Hot Springs Island - The caves*​
Pierre like all the other Bros didn't like this turn of events. His revolvers and clothes were gone, and he was left with nothing on but a towel, that wasn't even his. Left without even shoes or a hat...

But soon enough the Bros and Tengu were joined by two familiar faces in Lt. "Fatty" and Lt. Junior grade "Slim". That was at least how Pierre named them, since he wasn't really familiar with their names. Though the fact that all their clothes were gone took priority over them teaming up with some guys they beat up a while back. "Katsuo... seems like we won't avoid getting in to fights here either..."

And so laughing with his talking cat friend the blond gunslinger moved with the group towards some cave where supposedly the perpetrators were supposed to be hiding. An interesting fact was that Kali seemed to get rather angry because he was robbed. Pierre was actually rather surprised to see such a mean look on his face, since it was such a drastic change to the navigators usual attitude. The gunslinger on the other hand was among the more relaxed ones within the group.

However he wasn't smiling, he meant business as well. Minutes later as they reached the cave Kali didn't disappoint as he got all their stuff back within seconds and was about to give them back, as a bright light flashed before Pierre's eyes, and every other person in the room, blinding them temporarily. The exception to this was Tengu, who was already blind and used to fighting in these types of conditions, while Pierre really had NO experience whatsoever fighting like this. None... He actually had no idea what exactly was going on around him since the cave masked many of the sounds making this rather tricky for the blond.

As Kali threw his and Katsuo's stuff through the air the blond young man didn't see them fall, so they just fell close to him but since he couldn't see really one of the smaller monsters just stole his stuff again, as another jumped from behind and kicked the gunmen in to the body. Pierre made a couple wobbly steps backwards, completely unaware of where he was or where his opponents were. You know that stuff from the movies, where they say that you should focus on the sound of your opponent? Well Pierre tried it, he did. But for him it wasn't working... He needed something better...

This didn't look too good, being robbed on one of your senses in the middle of battle actually was rather difficult, and Pierre really had only one person to turn to at this point. "Katsuo, any ideas?" Since he had none at this point, all he could do was try and protect himself from the attacks until his vision returned... But who knew how long that was gonna take.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 16, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Drake smirked at the sight of Nirra releasing the monster to help protect the island, "Don't be silly Nirra, they're monsters, what monsters would need a monster to protect them! Oh well, guess it can't hurt."
> 
> The amazon then questioned him about the blond man he spoke of, "Well he was a real asshole..."
> 
> ...




Sento, no longer out cold, but still asleep, was having a dream. Right after she was brought on board, she started kicking around and then massaged her right boob while having a dumfound, but happy, look on her face. She was also drooling slightly. Several of her ribs, as well as several of her fingers where broken, so a cringe once in a while was something that naturally happened, but she quickly reverted back to her boobs as soon as the pain subsided. 

Then , slowly, with a groggy look on her face, she woke up, her hands still massaging her breast. She say the crew looking at her with sweatdrops running down their heads. 

"What?" she asked, tilting her head.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 16, 2011)

*Zero*

He had gotten the basic idea of how to fight blind. He had to shut out the sound that where unimportant and focus on the sounds that where. The stealth mode the small scorpions used where already starting to be heared by Zero. Also, he was now able to walk fairly normal without any problem. Confident in his new skills, he took out his two small daggers.

He threw the first one. It dug into the tree, mearly inches away from one of the stealty scorpion machines. Then he threw the second one, almost hitting another scorpion higher into another tree.

Remembering where he heared the sound of metal on wood, he walked confidently towards the tree, taking the knife without even feeling where it was. But he took it slightly on the blade, giving him a small cut.

*"Fuck. I need more training still.."* he mumbled, walking over to the second knife, picking it up too.
*
"Scorpion, make and store 200 liters of drinkable water." *he mention before he strolled over to the edge of the water and begun the walking once again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Beelze D. Van*

The guy was quiet most of the time, he actually didn?t have anything to talk about, his last fight was an easy one what made him have more confidence in himself and considering that in the fights of before he  was almost beaten to a pulp despite him ending up with the victory probably he has just become strong or may be Haggert was too weak? 

After boarding the ship he went over to the mast and leaned against it he was going to try to sleep but then some weird noises caught his attention and as he turned his face to look in the direction of the noise he was able to see Sento, the new member of the crew and in Drake?s words their cousin, massaging her boobs something that just made a sweat drop on the head of the gunner of the Atlas pirates."What?" she asked, tilting her head.

"Well you know...you was just doing something perverted a second ago, cousin"he said smiling a little nervous, certainly it was the first time he saw someone doing that.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 16, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Sento D. Marino*

"Perwhat?" she said, still groggy and unsure of what was happening, and still massaging her breast. It took her some time before she was awake enough to look down and see what she was doing. But insted of quickly taking her hand away, she smiled, squeezed her breast, and asked: "Like what you see brutha!"

She was resting her crushed fingers on her lap, and the pain was starting to come back. She closed her eyes in pain, but tried her best not to ruin the good mood everybody was in. Even thought her groping most likely did that already.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 16, 2011)

*The Great Escape - Part....30​*
"Do you think it's possible that you could slow this down, SANDREI?!?!" The masseuse wailed from the deck of the ship while holding on to the mast for her dear life. The _Phoenix Dawn_, now headed by a giant Seaking controlled by Sandrei, was now making a steep climb towards the surface of the ocean at an almost 90 degree angle. Yet Rose, their ambitious Captain, was sitting on the head of the sea-beast while they soared towards the world above the ocean floor.

"W-whoaaaaaaa AHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!" Ursla hand slipped as she scratched and grabed at the mast. The masseuse was going to fly clear off the ship and be crushed by the pressure of the water until a long whip wrapped around her waist. Hawkins tugged at the whip and held on tight to Ursla.

"Watch out, Princess." Hawkins said with a slight grin across his face.

"Hmph! Don't call me that, glasses boy!" The masseuse rebutted in a playful manner.

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -​*


Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *XMS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucio was about to take a swig of Kenneth's liquor when suddenly Marcus appeared rampaging across the deck of Vice Admiral Rago's ship. All of the Marines watch in horror as the seriously damaged Marine created a war path on the deck of the ship. Lucio suddenly turned around and looked at his subordinate in his weakened state, both physically and emotionally. "Marcus?" Lucio said, with a bith of emptiness in his tone.

_"Prepare to stop him, guys!"
"We have to secure his state!"
"He's still much too weak!"
"We can't allow him to continue on like this!"​_
The fodder Marines prepared to put Marcus down, though they were stomped by the words, "Aye! Don't go near him! This is Commander Lucio's man. He's more than capable of helping out his fellow Marine!"

Lucio eased up towards Marcus, careful not to move too quickly in the sight of the mentally unstable Marine. "MARCUS!!!!! STOP THIS NOW!!!!!" Lucio roared at the Marine.

Marcus paid the Commander no attention and continued to rampage. Lucio then approached Marcus and held on to his shoulder. "It's ok man, you did your best and that's all that matters. We still have our lives and we'll continue to fight for JUSTICE!"

"AHHHHHHH!" Marcus swung on his Commander and hit him squarely in the face. Lucio stumbled back a bit before regaining his balance. He'd have to put him down with force, but he was already wounded enough. This was going to be a tough one.

Lucio charged at Marcus and rapped his arms around the Marine. *"PHASE!!!!!"* Lucio exclaimed. He and Marcus began to phase through the deck of the ship. Lucio halted the phasing after Marcus was up to his shoulders in the deck of the ship. Lucio phased out of the deck, leaving Marcus stuck there, unable to move.

"We're living to fight another day, Marcus. All hope isn't lost; it never will be."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 16, 2011)

*XMS...*
Serena sighed and shook her head at Marcus's outburst. She felt sorry for him, she truly did, but when you were a Marine you learned to accept the harsh realities of life. Not every battle ended in a victory, not every pirate got what was coming to him, and sometimes you didn't come back home in one piece. She thought of that wretched panda of the Devil Kings, still alive, some where out there in the Grand Line terrorizing countless innocents. She had failed to put a halt to his rampage, but it was a defeat which would make her stronger in the end.

She knelt in front of the bound up Marcus. His rage was palpable as he  struggled to free himself of the decking, but to no avail. "So you lost your arm. Do you want us to feel pity for you or something? Well you won't get any from me. If I lost my right leg then I'd learn to fight with just my left, and if I lost both my legs then I'd learn to fight another way...somehow, someway." Serena rested her right hand over his shoulder, letting a bit of compassion show through her normally reserved personality. "This isn't the end of the world. You'll get stronger. We all will. And when we next meet that fatass and his flunkies, we'll repay them the favor...tenfold!" 

Serena calmly lit a cigarette and stood up. She hoped he wouldn't continue beating himself up like this, for his sake, and their own. The sooner he dealt with his inner demons then the better off it would be for all of them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 16, 2011)

*XMS*

The Commander had stepped in and quickly got Marcus under control, trapping the Lt. within the wooden floors of the ship. As Stryker listened to his words he slowly began to drift back into reality. His blind rage halted and the bandages covering his eyes fell from his face, light slowly coming back into the world.

He looked around, the ship looking completely unfamiliar to him but realized he was in good company when he spotted the rest of the crew. Though the slight feeling of comfort vanished when Serena approached him, berating him before attempting to express some sort of sympathy. 

"Pity...? *You think I want pity!!!*" he links himself with the floor of the ship, manipulating the wood to open up and release him. He fell down to the floor below, landing on his feet but feeling the pain of his wounds rush through his body as he does so.

He then manipulates the ground beneath him to stretch and bring him back to the deck like an elevator, "You arrogant bitch! Who the fuck do you think you are, you haven't a clue what is going on in my head!" 

Marcus stomps past his fellow officer and towards the edge of Rago's ship, "And if you think that this is going to slow me down, even for a moment..." he says, grasping his empty shoulder with his one good arm, blood soaking out from the wound, "Then you're dead wrong...I'll be coming back stronger than ever..." he says before leaping from Rago's ship over to the _Xtreme Machine_.

He cringed for a moment as he landed before dragging himself to the ships infirmary, "I don't have time for injuries...I don't have time for set backs like these..." he says as he starts to bandage himself up as best as a one armed man could, "I need to become stronger, *I need to beat that-!*" 

The injured officer quickly turned as he noticed one of the fodder marines standing in the door way in fear, "What the hell do you want," he shakily raised up a letter, "U-uh this is for you sir...Do...Do you need any-?"

*"Leave!"* he barks, scaring the marine off. He stumbles over to the letter and tears it open with his mouth. As he finishes scanning it over he drops it to the floor with a look of disgust, "Lt. Commander...And just what did I do to earn that..." he says before returning to his wounds.

*The Devil's Mistress, Captain's Quarters...*

Dante rested in his lavish room, the Captain's quarters appeared more like some kind of twisted throne room rather than that of a pirate. Chains dangling from the ceiling, black wooden floor, blood red carpeting and curtains. 

He sat at the edge of his large bed, shirtless, revealing the many bloody wounds he had gotten from his battle with the phasing Lt. Commander, though he payed them no mind, he simply continued to grasp his chest.

The Devil King couldn't help but think back...Replaying it over and over again in his mind. How could that gluttonous pig get the jump on him like that? And though he would never admit it, deep down he knew that that man would have destroyed him if he had continued battle...

While he sat there, deep in his thoughts, he heard a loud knock on his door. He got to his feet and walked over to the other side of the room, "Someone had better be dying...Because if they're not than someone will be..." he paused as he opened the door.

A look of utter confusion took over his face. There was no one there. No Panda. No Fish. No Marie. Not even that idiot Jason with one of his newest ballads. Simply two hulking piles of shit.

A vein popped in Dante's forehead, *"Just what the hell is this!"* his voice shot through the entire ship, causing everyone to stop what they were doing.

They all slowly looked towards the stairway as Dante slowly rised, his eyes hidden in the shadow of his hair, "So...You want to play games...?" 

You could cut the tension with a knife...Who would be the one to be killed? How would it be done? Thrown over board? The usual fiery display? Another trip to hell? 

"Growing up on that Island of Hell, you wouldn't think I know the first thing about games..." he slowly raises his head, revealing his eyes, "But you'd be wrong..." he snaps his fingers and several demonic imps fly from behind him and circle around the deck, pelting bits of the very shit that was left at his door step at everyone in sight.

"Lets see, two piles of shit. The fodder would never have the balls to do something like that." 

He turned his attention towards the elites, who now wildly ran from the shit that flew down like bullets, "The little one could never produce anything that size, especially not two of them," he says, passing over Eli, "The Canary is too full of shit to release any," he rests his eyes on Marie for a moment, "Girls don't poop..."

The Devil King finally sets his eyes on Levy and Semmy, "Ah, we've found our culprits...Two piles of shit from two piles of shit...Luckily you supplied my minions with plenty of ammo," he says with a twisted grin before the cackling little devils focus all of their shit-fire on the two creatures.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 17, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Atlas Pirates - Sento D. Marino*
> 
> "Perwhat?" she said, still groggy and unsure of what was happening, and still massaging her breast. It took her some time before she was awake enough to look down and see what she was doing. But insted of quickly taking her hand away, she smiled, squeezed her breast, and asked: "Like what you see brutha!"
> 
> She was resting her crushed fingers on her lap, and the pain was starting to come back. She closed her eyes in pain, but tried her best not to ruin the good mood everybody was in. Even thought her groping most likely did that already.



The deck rumbled slightly behind Sento as Nirra plopped her butt down and turned to the newest crewmate. "So, new girl...." Nirra said with a smirk. 

Sento turned around and looked up at the amazon. Even sitting down Nirra dwarfed everyone else. "Yeah?" Sento said meekly.

"I noticed you had some trouble back there. I'll give you props for knowing how to show off the goods to distract your opponent. But a female warrior can't rely on that alone. how would you like it if I took you under my wing? I can show you the ropes when we're not busy. Besides, with Clemens gone, I need another girl to talk to around here."


----------



## Noitora (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis, Grand Line

Sandrei *​
The ship had been coated and prepared by the Pirate Queen herself upon Sandrei?s return. Now all that was left was to make sure everyone was onboard and prepare to make their escape. Unlike the rest of the crew Rose bounced down the top of the bubble in her own smaller one and plopped herself on the head of the tamed Sea King. She flashed her thumbs up towards the new official Fishman crewmate, causing the muscular warrior to crack a small smile. After all this and what the Phoenix Pirates had shown him, his escape from the Gaol, the building on their ship, fighting alongside with him in his moment of avenging his crew and past. Not once had Rose complained about any of it, not once had she left him on his own. Just as she yelled out for them to get moving after the arrival guards Sandrei whipped the Sea King and roared out himself.
*?Yes Captain!?* The Phoenix Dawn suddenly shot out of the city and torpedoed up towards the surface of the water, the crew holding on for dear life as the shark moved into a standing position upon its back for better balance. He truly was a pirate once again. 

Then the moment came as they broke through the surface in a powerful force, the beast that carried them flew through the air with surprise upon it?s? face followed by the ship escaping the depths and exploding into view. Once out of the water the ship settled on the surface with the Sea King being settled by the driver. Now that they were free and alive Sandrei freed the Sea King whom was quick to make another escape off under the waters, not having the beastly pirate controlling him was a weight off the animals mind allowing him to get back to what he loved, like eating fish and terrorizing pirates that would not make him their pet. The Fishman leapt back onto the deck of the Phoenix Dawn and groaned. 
*?? Hm.?* He hummed softly as he placed a hand softly on his back. The pain from the cut shivered through his body, he had fought King Enkai and not only survived but also defeated the suspect bastard. His gaze flickered over the pirates present upon the deck, offering them a small nod and a smile as a thank you for everything.
*?Where to next, to be Pirate Queen?? *The Shark asked as he passed a confident look over to his new Captain. Phoenix D. Rose, the woman who would be the Pirate Queen. He did not doubt it for even a moment.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 17, 2011)

*[Dsurion Dimir, The Five Faces]​*
A blinding light flashes from Dsurion?s lab that accompanies a loud clicking sound as a metallic object is slid deep into the depression of a linking subsystem. A smile that would make a vampire?s blood run cold creeps over Dsurions features as he reaches to his face. With a quick jerking grab he snatches his own mechanical eye from its socket.  ?Wrath, War, Wisdom, Death, and Judgment.? Dsurion speaks with a cryptic tone. Frenzy pauses in his clean up efforts and stares almost blankly at his master for that strange outburst. A strange look overtakes Dsurion?s face, locking that single eye with Frenzy?s he speaks again,  ?I have seen the Five Faces of Darkness.? is what is spoken as he drops to the floor on all fours, in a short motion he is dead center in front of his creation.  ?And do you want to know what they told me?? he asks with a foam like froth forming in the corners of his mouth. Perplexed Frenzy can only nod, even being programmed to not feel fear, this small creature felt apprehensive. 

That wicked smile twist even more as he nudges up closer to his creation. His metallic arm raises allowing a finger to draw a line in the air. A slow motion starts as Dsurion seems to beckon his creation all the closer to him. A nervous twitch surges through Frenzy?s body as his teeth chatter a bit, but in reluctance he takes a step forward. Leaning in Dsurion closes the distance,  ?What they told me?? he starts grabbing Frenzy by the lower jaw and twisting his head,  ?Is the..? 

 ~ BRIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNGGG!!!~

_*Download Complete, all systems files are transferred.?*_

The feminine voice cuts Dsurion off in mid sentence. That twisted look leaves his features, it was as if he had been snapped back into reality. A bewildered look over takes the man as he pulls himself back to his feet,  ?How in the bloody hell did I get on the floor?? Dsurion asks with a confused tone. Knocking the dirt from his new metallic knees he pauses for just a moment before he goes back over to the table. Frenzy?s systems hiccup as he falls to the floor, if his LED eyes could roll to the back of his head, they surly would at this point.  ?Oh Shit?? it mumbles before reverting back to its passive orb mode.  ?Well, glad this is done, fifteen to six eh?? Dsurion yawns snatching the more advanced eye from the tray. Running his human hand through his bronze colored hair Dsurion pops the eye back in and twists. *[ONLINE]* flashes into view as the darkness in his left eye faded to the light of the room.  ?Diagnostics run.? Dsurion commands. The eye whirls to life as a list scrolls down. One by one the systems check and recheck as a precaution. [Complete] flashes as the eye adjust to the light of the room. Adjusting the goggles on his head Dsurion turns and walks toward the entrance, scooping Frenzy up he quickly leaves the room. 

Minutes later he is standing on the deck of the ship, he looks across the bay to the island that they would be calling home. His eye activates as Scorponok sends his data to him. The defense grid that the legion of mechanical monstrosities had made lights up to the eye like the fourth of July while he is streamed location of the traps and targets.  ?Seems Zero has been busy, at least 1S2 was able to complete all tasks.? Dsurion mumbles.  ?Well, lets get going, eh mate?? Dsurion says while patting his hip bag. Moments later another long boat hits the water Dsurion was on his way back to the island.

*[Kenneth; Hysteria: All Aboard]​*
Kenneth?s eyes widen, not for the Marine that just appeared,. But for the fact that Lucio had dropped the flask of liquor that he had handed him. Faster then a man of his size should be able to move Kenneth is able to catch it before it hit the deck and spilt. Sweat forms on his brow as he stands back to his full vertical height. The wide eyed look that he had slowly faded back to his normal fa?ade. Holding the flask back to his lips his left eyebrow raises slightly. Taking a drink he just silently watches as the events unfolded. What ever this crew went through, it must have been hell, Kenneth only wished that his detail would have assigned him to the XMS earlier, then maybe. Just maybe they wouldn?t be in this bad of shape. Moving the flask from his lips as the enraged Marcus stomped past him. He screws the lid back on as the man heads for the Xtreme Machine. * ?Thit wan haz ah fiare aboot him.?* Kenneth says stating the obvious. He wasn?t trying to be oblivious or an ass, in his culture that type of determination was to be admired. * ?Thar b? nothin? he cannea do.?* Kenneth adds as he leans up against the railing of the ship flask still held firmly in his grip.  


*[Bryagh; On the Move Again]​*​
The cool sea breeze wafted over Bryagh?s body as he laid motionless on the deck of a small ship. His eyes were closed tightly, his slumber was peaceful despite the slaughter he had cause mere hours ago. The men of the small fishing vessel looked own with worry about their faces. ?Who?d he say he was?? one asks turning to the man that appeared to be in charge. ?Dunno, but he paid with this.? the man states holding a large bag of belI up. ?Wonder what he wants?? another asks looking at the large weapon that rocked with the sea at the man?s side. ?Again I dunno.? the captain replies opening the bag, ?But for this much money I don?t care. This is more then we make in three months!? he states with a grin. ?An all he wants us to do is drop him off at the next island over!? he says closing the bag and slapping his knee. ?Hell for this much money I?ll even forget he got a ride!? the man adds with a chuckle as he turns and walks from his men.

?I wonder what he did to want to leave in such a hurry?? one asks as they too turn to follow their captain. A lone crewman is all that is left, standing in the shadows his gaze is steadily fixed on Bryagh, ?An ill omen, this one follows.? he says rubbing a holy symbol that hung around his neck.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 17, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> The deck rumbled slightly behind Sento as Nirra plopped her butt down and turned to the newest crewmate. "So, new girl...." Nirra said with a smirk.
> 
> Sento turned around and looked up at the amazon. Even sitting down Nirra dwarfed everyone else. "Yeah?" Sento said meekly.
> 
> "I noticed you had some trouble back there. I'll give you props for knowing how to show off the goods to distract your opponent. But a female warrior can't rely on that alone. how would you like it if I took you under my wing? I can show you the ropes when we're not busy. Besides, with Clemens gone, I need another girl to talk to around here."



"Okey." Sento responded patting Nirra's back with her crushed hand. "AAAAAAAAAAAAARHG!" she yelled out, holding her wrist while looking at her hand with teary eyes. "That hurt.."

But then she smiled, despite being in pain, and with tears in her eyes, she smiled. "I am glad."

Then she stood up and hold her ribs. "So..uhm..should I maybe lay down and rest now?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *XMS*
> The Commander had stepped in and quickly got Marcus under control, trapping the Lt. within the wooden floors of the ship. As Stryker listened to his words he slowly began to drift back into reality. His blind rage halted and the bandages covering his eyes fell from his face, light slowly coming back into the world.
> 
> He looked around, the ship looking completely unfamiliar to him but realized he was in good company when he spotted the rest of the crew. Though the slight feeling of comfort vanished when Serena approached him, berating him before attempting to express some sort of sympathy.
> ...



Serena rolled her eyes as Marcus raged at her before stomping away to the infirmary to tend to his wounds. "Well that certainly went well," she muttered, taking an extra long drag of her cigarette. 

A group of Marine grunts stared at her balefully and shook their heads. "Serena-sama is so cold!" 

Serena stared back at them with a no nonsense expression. "What? Did you want me to give him a hug and tell him everything would be okay?"  Serena flicked away her cigarette and waved the grunts away. As she headed below deck a Marine Lieutenant approached her and saluted. 

"What do you want?" Serena asked. 

The Marine handed her an official letter. Serena opened up the letter. She wasn't too surprised at what she read, had been expecting it in fact. "So I've been promoted huh?"  It was about damn time. 

"Congratulations _Lt. Commander_."

Serena crumpled up the letter and shrugged. "I'll celebrate when I make Admiral."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 17, 2011)

*Zero*

He could hear the long boat hitting the water, even how far away it was now. The sound of the oars pushing the water and the boat hitting the sand. He was still avidly listening as One closed the distance.

*"You are all fixed up?"* he asked, turning to One. *"Let us begin the second regime. I need to train my body and physical attack skills. You should train your swordfighting, gun aim and soru."* He looked down on One's new knees. *"With those, you might be able to master soru faster.."* He paused  for a second, looking towards the cabin and the forest around it, that he knew was laced with targets and poles for this and the next regime.
*
"Let us begin with a spar to gauge our current power." *he said taking out his knifes.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 17, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Tengu could barely restrain himself from laughing at the irony, a blind man leading the blind. If he didn't help out the Bro Pirates, they were certainly doomed. Tengu spoke to the Hornet in a calm voice, even with the gigantic Shumba barreling at them.
> 
> "Alright I don't have the time to give you a crash course on how to fight blind, so just listen carefully."
> 
> ...




*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Spring Island

Hornet Havoc*​

The swordsman was quite helpful coming to the aid of the blind Captain, and Hornet was certainly grateful for the assistance. A friend of Pierres was always a friend of his own. While this enemy was not overly powerful it?s ability turned the entire tables, that was until Tengu spoke. The dark skinned Captain held his stance with the heavy Pitch wrapped around his arms as he waited for the words to direct him. Then it came, roll to his right. Hornet threw himself to the right and rolled along the floor before he flipped back on his feet and used his fist to slam into the ground as support. He could feel his heart race as the situation became more and more intense, though he remained silent to focus completely on the words of the blind swordsman. Suddenly he was informed of an attack from behind and with a smooth turn he twisted his body and rammed his fist into the incoming enemy, sending it flying across the cave into the horde that were harassing his crewmates. He had something else to focus on.

"Okay now attack. 12 O'clock aim high!"  He heard Tengu called out. The beast that had stolen their light loomed over the pirates once more. He could not let this last and leave the rest of his crew without light to fight off the hordes of beasts surrounding them. The frog thieves had begun to group themselves up and strike at the Bro Pirates with a bit more tactic behind them after being so easily pummelled when the humans had sight. The Bro Pirates were a family of Bros, they fought together, laughed together and adventured together. He had learnt so much moir? about them as they relaxed in the Hot Spring, it only made him want to travel with his new friends even more so. To see Billy again. He would not let some overweight light sucking beast steal that journey from him.
?Epic Bro Fist!? He yelled out. The Pitch on his right arm grew, and grew, and grew, till it was the size of the Shumba itself. With one hard wrenched it flew backwards across the cave before it slammed directly where Tengu directed, ploughing the creature into the wall and making a monster sized crater. It?s mouth hung open as the light escaped it?s throat and returned to the entire crew, the creature utterly shaken by the power pressed into it.

?Oh Yeaaaaah!? Hornet roared out as he picked up his lyrics book and stuffed it into his pocket. With a quick glance over the hall he saw the various frogs wearing his clothes and others, while wielding human weapons. They seemed somewhat shocked by their leaders defeat yet continued to press on their attack against the superior fighters none the less. The naked Captain charged into the frogs while Pitch flung around his body repeatedly clobbering the beast after beast. It was time to clean up these buggers and find their stuff, as well as the treasure that sat quietly in the corner of the cave that he had yet to notice?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 17, 2011)

*Noburu~ Ohara Massacre​*
Noburu had easily dodged all of Wick's other attacks. A CP9 agent did not meet death from mere bullets. They were above such things. However, he was suprised when the old man's mechanical suit launched floating skulls at him which shot fire from their eyes... Needless to say, the fire slammed into Noburu, his body, still mid-air was covered in the flames. The ash and fire made it difficult for Wick and his assistants to see what exactly happened to Noburu. The burning body fell to the ground though. As the fires died out, they expected to see a burnt corpse. It was the opposite. Noburu stood up, rather slowly, his nice-looking suit destroyed by the flames that Wick and his men had used to attack him. Noburu tossed the tattered cloth to the side and he smiles, *"Heh,"* He muttered. 

*"I let down my guard... That's one heart, now I only have four."* He stated, calmly. Wick and his assistant's eyes widen as they see a huge hole in Noburu's chest as the good doctor removes his undershirt. That was where his heart was supposed to be...

However, underneath his skin, four other large, healthy hearts beated steadily. He only had to sacrifice one to avoid death. 

*"That one was getting old anyway... I'd prefer to take the heart of one of your bodyguard's Wick." *He said, glancing at the two assistants that were on the old man's side. He continued to grin rather manically as he walked towards the huge mecha. "W-what the hell are you!? Some kind of cyborg!?" Wick roared towards the assassin who only laughed at his words. He had seen this from many a men, who only tried to rationalize the strange powers of the CP9 group.

Wick looked at his assistants and nodded... They had foreseen that Noburu would survive, so that's why they had the Wicki Gun. "Wicki Gun!" Wick shouted, as a huge rotary cannon pulled itself forward and aimed at Noburu. The assassin's response was to raise an eyebrow and say,* "Another gun? Haven't I shown you that I can dodge those..."* He stated, simply. Wick grinned at his words, "This is no normal gun!" The old man announced, before firing a round at Noburu. His eyes widen as pure air shot forward from the gun in the form of air bullets. Noburu didn't realize that the Oharans had this technology... No one possessed this technology! 

*"Accursed knowledge from the Void Century," *Noburu said, before kicking off into the air and dodging the first round of air bullets, narrowly.

More shots from the Wicki gun were fired, these even more powerful. They easily cut through trees and Noburu gritted his teeth as he ran around the battlefield, with nothing to hide behind and use as a shield. He didn't need a shield though. He was a CP9 agent!* "Geppou!"* The assassin exclaimed, hopping into the air above Wick and then sommersaulting over Wick. The gun followed of course, shooting out more blasts of air at the assassin who was running through the air itself. Noburu however twisted his body and got behind Wick's machine. As he started to make his descent, Noburu spins and shouts, *"Rankyaku!"* A blade of wind, similar to Wick's air blasts shoots out of his leg and cuts straight through machine's thickly armored right leg. The Chancellor's Seat dropped on to one knee as Noburu used the lower leverage to pounce and climb on to one of the shoulders. Wick's eyes widen as Noburu was now on the Chancellor's seat. "Watch-" He tried to shout to his assistant.

Too late.

Noburu drove a hammer through the man's chest, puncturing his heart and causing blood to spill out. Noburu shook his head at this. He would've preferred to take both of these men's hearts, but only one was needed and his was slightly less healthier, probably due to smoking some cigarettes. Noburu ripped his hammer out of the man's body and then looks at Wick with a savage expression on his face, *"Next."* He stated simply. 

Wick spins his Wicki Gun and points at Noburu who was running up the arm. One shot, Noburu leaps over it and slams his hammer into part of the seat. Meanwhile, Wick's assistant had pulled out a gun, starting to shoot at Noburu. 

*"Tekkai." *Noburu stated simply and the bullets bounced off him as if he were the man of steel.

*"It's over."* He told Wick and his assistant, who despite their valiant efforts were incapable of beating him so far. Wick growled and he starts to charge up the Wicki Gun one last time before firing a powerful shot and it slams into Noburu whose eyes widen as he flies through the air, his body shredded like mince meat. He hit the ground after soaring about twenty feet. Noburu seemed to be finished as his body lay there, still. Wick sighed, but his assistant's eyes widen, "Wick!" Noburu stood up once again.

*"Tekkai..." *The assassin muttered. He had the third strongest Tekkai in the organization so the powerful blast of air had bypassed it, but he was still alive partly thanks to the technique's defensive power. 

*"Sorry, but you failed to kill me."* Noburu said and then he seemingly teleported, appearinge in front of Wick. *"Hmm... Before I kill you... Let me show you, why I can't be shredded or ever defeated.*" He told the man and raises both of his arms. Wick notices for the first time, that Noburu had always wore long sleeves... Even in the summer. And now he knows why. On both of his arms, there were several stitches and seams which appeared to be keeping his body together as if he was Frankenstein's monster. Noburu grinned, *"Nuime Nuime no Mi. This is my curse, I'm a stitch man." *He told Wick. *"Now die."* He stated simply as his the stitches loosened and both of his arms shot forward, easily crossing ten feet, the stitches stretching so they reached Wick and one of his fingers rose, pointing towards Noburu's chest.

*"Shigan."*


----------



## Noitora (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Marineford*

*Lysander Sa?lis*​
The dock of Marineford once again came into the eyes of the handsome and dashing World Noble as his vessel docked upon the headquarters. As usual the welcoming committee were eagerly awaiting the details of the mission and to see over his care. If any harm had come to him then Lysanders? father would certainly be enraged though the blonde marine had neatly hidden any injuries he had received to avoid such an outburst upon himself as well as those he would officially call comrades, even if they did not see him as such. 

In his pristine and spotless white clothes the World Noble strode down the ramp from his ship and flashed a charming smile towards the usual suggestive women he had on his arm. Not only were they present but so was his assistant, an elderly man with a metal collar around his neck and a slightly hunched back from a life of servitude. Those were who he usually suspected but this time an officer was also present, a rank or so above himself perhaps ? not that he cared for such things. He arrogantly made his way over to the officer who held a small trimmed case in his hands.
?What brings you to my welcoming celebration, Sir?? The title almost jokingly. Almost. The officer sighed softly, doing this went against all his strong beliefs. Even so slowly he opened the case and held out two medals towards the marine.
?Lieutenant Lysander Sa?lis. By command of the Fleet Admiral you were to be promoted to Lieutenant Commander and awarded two medals of bravery.? It almost seemed like his life drained from his face as he spoke those words to the younger marine. It was no secret to everyone in the base, apart from Lysander himself of course, that he was not preferred present. A man of his background not only made him a joke of a marine, but also a dangerous one to his own allies more than pirates.

 Arrogantly he took both the medals and gazed over them, studying the fine craftsmanship. He would have been lying if he said the promotion had not excited him but he did not wish to show it to the duo he was taking to his room nor the man before him. In a composed manner, yet a smug smirk still tickling his lips, he offered a light salute out of protocol and pocketed the medals.
?Good to hear it. I?ll continue to perform these acts and continue to rise. Now, I am tired and want to relax.? Just like the spoilt brat he was he slipped past the more manly marine and glided towards his domain. The two women in tow along with the servant trotting along behind. The officer let out a sigh and went his own way.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jun 17, 2011)

*First stop on a grand adventure, Terra island*

"Ughh guess I shouldn't have been in such a hurry to leave." Jack had been drifting in the ocean for two days now. In his exitment at finally leaving Shaikos island it had taken him 2 hours to realize he had forgotten to bring any food with him. It also didn't help that he had no navigational skills whatsoever. "I hope I find land soon before I die of starvation. That would be a lame way to go."

An hour passed until high above his head Jack heard the sounds of wings flapping and looked up. It was a white seagull flying over head. He wasn't going to claim he knew a lot about wild life but he knew enough to work out that seagulls never went too far from land. Excitedly he looked around hoping to find some trace of where the bird had come from when to his great relief he saw mass of land in the distance just east of his direction. 

"HELL YEAH LAND AND MORE IMPORTANTLY FOOD!" He shouted in pure happiness as he grabbed the oars of his small boat, turned in in the direction of the island and began rowing his boat in. As he got closer he could see trees covering the large island but then even he knew that that was common among south blue islands. He brought his boat ashore, stood up and got out of the boat breathing out in relief as feet met the sand of the beach. "Well time to find some food, wood wood arrows." He said as his log took the form of his simple bow and supply of arrows. With that he entered the forest looking for something to eat. He was in such a hurry he didn't see a large black ship docked to the east of where he was

20 minutes later

"That tasted so good, though that could be due to the fact I was so hungry." He mused as he finished wolfing down a large sabre tooth tiger that had been his meal. As he stood up he decided to look around to see if he could find any other people. After stepping through a line of bushes he found several small wooden huts dotted around. Once again he breathed in relief as this was the first even small village of people he had seen in 10 years. Looking about the village he found numerous people walking about, women doing chores, men leaving to hunt the food for the village. He stepped into the village and walked around. However as soon as the people noticed him, to his confusion they turned cautious of him, some of them even had looks of fear on their faces. "Hi there how you all doing." 

He asked the question to attempt to relive some of the tension and show that he meant no harm. After that though he saw something that interested him. In one of the bigger huts lining the walls were bows of varying shapes and sizes. The villagers watched him as he walked into the hut and looked around picking up and examining the bows. He continued this until he came across a certain one on the left side of the hut. This bow was bright red, from top to bottom it was about three and a half feet long. Both the top and the bottom of the bow were design ion the shape of a dragon's mouth and as Jack reached out to grab it the villagers called out.

"Hey get away from that pirate." Jack turned to the villagers even more confused than ever. "How do they know I'm a pirate?" He thought to himself as he spoke to them.

"I wasn't going to take it I was just going to look at it." He said to them but they didn't seem convinced and one man who was particularly large and muscular entered the hut with a a large hunting knife in hand and spoke threateningly.

"Like we're going to believe that. All you pirates are the same, just vile scum who think you can do as you please to us. Just leave and take your friends with you!" The man ordered as he pointed the large knife at Jack. Jack got increasingly confused. He wasn't there with anybody, what did they mean by friends.

"Hey hold on there. I'm not here to hurt anybody and I don't even have a crew yet I'm alone here." Some of the villagers suddenly got confused now. Jack spoke sincerely and didn't have any trace of a lie in his voice.

"Maybe he's telling the truth Raphael. He hasn't done anything to anybody and I don't recall ever seeing him with any of those other pirates." Other pirates Jack thought to himself while the village woman who seemed to be addressing the man who was threatening him as he was starting to figure out why they are so suspicious of him. The man whom he now knew was called Raphael spoke again.

"Don't be a fool Karina, he probably just arrived to rejoin his crew and was sent in to terrorise us." He was about to turn to Jack again when suddenly a sinister voice rang out.

"Well well what is going on here do you suppose Ed? A village gathering." The villagers turned in fright as Jack came out to see what who it was. It was a large threatening looking man carrying a pistol, he had an eye patch covering his left eye while his buddy was about the same size however he was carrying a sword. They were both dirty and smelled two common traits among pirates. The other man spoke now.

"Well I don't know Carl, more importantly it's been a week  since we've had any entertainment how about we have some fun with them." He said as they started to chuckle sinisterly. Jack looked on angrily as the one called Ed knocked down a child who was simply trying to run away. Then Carl, the pirate with the gun pointed it at the child and laughed as he began to pull the trigger. However before he finished pulling it his something shot passed him and he looked to his hand to find it empty. Looking around he found his gun stuck to a nearby tree with an arrow through it.

"Who fired that? You lot know better than to fuck with the double draw pirates." He looked in the villagers direction to find Jack, his log in bow form still holding it in his direction.

"I did and I suggest you leave these people along unless you want your hands to meet the same fate as your gun." Carl glared at him pissed off as his buddy Ed diverted his attention to Jack also. 

"Who do you think you are, we're members of the double draw pirates we'll kill you." Ed said as he charged Jack sword out but before he even got half way Jack's bow had already changed form as he created formed his swords in his hands. "A devil fruit power." He continued to charge and swung his only for Jack to duck the attack and slashed both his swords across his chest and he screamed in pain. Jack dealt a swift kick sending him flying in his partners direction who ws currently staring wide eyed at the man who had easily knocked his partner out cold.

"Take him and leave this village now!" It wasn't a request or a suggestion and in crippling Carl complied picking Ed up and running away from the village. As they vanished the villagers stared at Jack before breaking out into cheers and expressing their thanks. "I take it this means you believe me now."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
The *Dark Justice* docked within the inner harbor of Marine base G8, a giant artificial island that was well known for its impregnability. Commander Zane Garrick departed for the Rear Admiral's office in the central command tower. He was eager to receive his next mission. While lesser Marines rested and tended to their wounds, Garrick soldiered on in his pursuit of justice. Evil never took a break, and so neither could he. 

Elsewhere on the ship, newly promoted Ensign Amelia Armstrong modeled her new uniform in front of one of the many mirror's in Hawthorne's lab. Gone was her sailors vest and ball cap, replaced by a form fitting violet suit, with an open collar shirt. She decided to forgo the Marine trenchcoat of justice until she got to a higher rank, even though it was within her rights to wear one now.  

Amelia stared at Hawthorne's reflection in the mirror. The scatter brained scientist was sitting at a work bench, tinkering with his cybernetic arm. "So what do you think?" Amelia asked, turning about to face him.

Lt. Niles Hawthorne turned towards her with an oblivious stare. "What do I think of what?"

"My new uniform silly. You haven't even commented on it."

"You have a new uniform?" He seemed to take notice of her for the first time. "Oh that's a new suit isn't it?" 

Amelia narrowed her eyes at him. "You know If I walked in here in my birthday suit I don't think you'd notice that either." 

Hawthorne chuckled awkwardly. "No I think I would notice _that_...well unless I was working on a new robot I suppose." Hawthorne shifted his glasses slightly and looked her up and down. "Your new attire is very...uh...cute I guess is the right word." 

Amelia frowned. "I wasn't going for cute, more like badass." 

Hawthorne shrugged and went back to tinkering with his exposed mechanical arm. "Carry a giant rocket launcher over your back then. That always helps." Hawthorne gestured at a nearby tool box." "Hand me a spare servomotor will you."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Aquapolis, Grand Line
> 
> Sandrei *​
> The ship had been coated and prepared by the Pirate Queen herself upon Sandrei’s return. Now all that was left was to make sure everyone was onboard and prepare to make their escape. Unlike the rest of the crew Rose bounced down the top of the bubble in her own smaller one and plopped herself on the head of the tamed Sea King. She flashed her thumbs up towards the new official Fishman crewmate, causing the muscular warrior to crack a small smile. After all this and what the Phoenix Pirates had shown him, his escape from the Gaol, the building on their ship, fighting alongside with him in his moment of avenging his crew and past. Not once had Rose complained about any of it, not once had she left him on his own. Just as she yelled out for them to get moving after the arrival guards Sandrei whipped the Sea King and roared out himself.
> ...



Rose thoroughly enjoyed the ride up to the surface, protected from the deep sea and crushing depths by her own personal bubble. She observed as Sandrei set the Sea King free. As the creature swam away Rose waved at it with a smile. 

"SO LONG AND THANKS FOR THE RIDE!! HEY DO YOU WANT TO BE OUR PET!!"

The Sea King spun about and looked at them with a frightened face. It made a high pitched whining sound before quickly diving back into the depths. 

"Aw man..."  

"We can find another pet," Sandrei assured Rose with a chuckle. 

Hawkins gestured at Dapper. The dazed owl flitted about the ship, still trying to regain it's bearings from the wild underwater ride. "We already have one." 

"Hey I'm not a pet!" Dapper retorted defensively. 

“Where to next, to be Pirate Queen?”  asked Sandrei. 

Rose was about to respond, but suddenly Ursla slapped Sandrei across the back, right above the slash wound that he received from King Enkai. Sandrei grimaced in pain. "What was that for?" 

"You're wounded..." She paused and gestured at the others. "It seems we all are." 

"I'm not..." Rose said with an innocent smile. 

"Look at your left hand!" 

Rose's left hand had flared bright red and was swollen. She had broken it during her battle with Humora, but with all the adrenaline still coursing through her body hadn't noticed. Rose waved her left hand about. "Doesn't hurt at all. HAHAHA!" Without warning, Ursla reached out and pinched it. 

"AH! THAT HURTS!!!!!" Rose yelped. "Ursla you're so mean. Why'd you break my hand!?" 

"Hey don't blame me. It was already broken!" 

Hawthorne chuckled. "Okay so I take it your point is that we need some time to heal up and rest?" he asked Ursla. 

Ursla nodded matter of factly. "Exactly."

Rose's face brightened at the idea of some rest and relaxation. "Great we'll find an island and chill for a bit!"  She relayed the order to Gatrom, and they set off, following the course of the log pose to which ever island was closest to them.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 17, 2011)

*The Uccello Pirates - Mikaela Arianda*

The darkness was slowly coming closer, and she could feel her lungs where just seconds from being filled with water. Right before she was about to give up, she could feel something dragging her upwards, and as she reached the surface, she took the deepest drag of air she had ever made. A stupid thought entered her mind as she was brought to land.  _"There was a lot of things she had done for the first time lately.."_

She turned to see her rescuer. A kid! He must have been no more then 8 years old. He was sporting a furry suit of sorts. Almost like what you would think a caveman would look like. But on his head was a ornate piece of feathers and ropes. 

"Uhm..hi- I mean thank you.." she stuttered, sitting on her knees.  "Who are you?"

The strange boy looked at her, and then ran off.  "Wait! Where am I, who are you?"
She stood up and started walking towards where to boy had run off to. "I have a bad feeling about this.." she said shakily to herself.

_One week later ~_ 

_”Miaela-sa! You fiends av aken up!” _ the little boy yelled, running towards Mikaela.
 “Everybody?!” she yelled back, a big smile plastered on her face.
 _“O, oly young an ol’ witt pet.” _

Mikaela ran with the boy into a rather large house. Thrush and Parrot was sitting on each of their bed, confused and tired. 

 “Thrush! Parrot!” Mikaela yelled, running over to both of them, giving them a big hug with tears running down her cheeks.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 17, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Shaw Donise*
> 
> His food was the finest in town. On par with many great chefs. Yet the only place he could get a job was a this runned down dump of a resturant, if you could even call it that. And he knew very well why.
> 
> ...



*"And that is how I fished the biggest Marlin in East Blue!"*

It was late. The girl had been sitting and listening to him for hours, smiling and nodding every once in a while, even asking him questions about the things he was talking about. She was his best friend..or only friend actually. She visited the place every single day, listening to everything he had to say.
*
"Do you never get tired of my exessive talking? My mouth can talk a philosopher into oblivion for goodness sake..." *

The girl didn't reply, but smiled at Shaw, before walking out. _"I will be back tomorrow!"_ she yelled as she ran out.
*
"What a wierd young lady.." *he chuckled, and walked into the kitchen again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 17, 2011)

*Hot Spring Island...​*Tengu smirked as Hornet landed a clean hit on the monster. It was quite a doozy as well. With the creature out of the way the others quickly regained their sight. 

"Nice hit!" he told Hornet. 

Hornet flashed him a thumbs up, which Tengu couldn't see of course. He wouldn't hold it against the Pirate captain. "Nice assist!" 

For Tengu the darkness remained however, as it always had and always would. He quickly set about dealing with the remaining frog flunkies, and easily found his clothing and buster blade. All he had to do was follow his own scent trail. With his sword in hand Tengu blitzed towards a mass of frogs. Two of frogs leaped into the air and dive bombed at him from opposite angles. Tengu leaped up to meet them in midair and slashed rapidly in X pattern, leaving crimson colored streaks in the air. 

*"X Slash!"* 

Tengu landed back to the ground. The two rapid impact thuds that quickly followed confirmed to him that the frogs were out of commission.  

_*20 years ago...*
Aisha Midomaru entered the nursery with a worried face, attracted by her son's crying. Little Tengu laid in his crib, wailing loudly, almost painfully. It hurt her to see him in such grief. "What's wrong Tengu?" she asked in a soothing voice, cradling him in her arms and rocking him back and forth. 

Aisha frowned as she surveyed his milky white eyes. They were nothing more then lifeless orbs. She still prayed every day to see the color of life flare in those eyes. If she could've given him her own eyes she would have done so without a moments hesitation. Aisha pressed her face against her son's and gently nuzzled his nose, letting him smell the scent of her hair. This seemed to calm him slightly. The doctor had said that stimulating his other senses would help him adjust better.   

"Don't tell me he's crying again?" 

Aisha turned around to see her husband, Raidou Midomaru, standing at the threshold of the nursery, dressed in his crimson samurai robes. He rarely ever entered this room of his own accord, letting Aisha or the servants attend to his son. Tengu's wails intensified as he appeared. Aisha noticed a blood stain on his right shoulder sleeve. "You're wounded!" 

He shook it off. "It's not my blood. I had another challenger arrive at the dojo."

"Did you-"

"Yes, it was contest by death." He fixed his son with a blank face. There was no discernible love or compassion in his face. The last time there had been was the day of Tengu's birth, before he realized that he had a blind son. "Why does he cry so much?" 

A sudden realization suddenly came to Aisha as she turned from her husband to her crying son, a pattern which she hadn't seen before, but which suddenly made sense. "You know something I just realized? He only cries like this whenever you duel. It's almost as if he can sense it." 

Raidou waved dismissively at the idea. "Don't be foolish Aisha. It's just coincidence. Will you please just quiet him down?" he said with annoyance, before striding away. Aisha glared at him as he walked off. The idea didn't sound foolish to her at all. Her son was special. She knew it in her heart. She kissed Tengu on the forehead and smiled at him. "You'll show him..." _


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Cloaks Alex-

?This sword is heavy.? Alex looks down at the Katana in his hand; it was impressive that such a small blade could be so heavy.  ?That old man said there was a forest on this island, but I don?t see it.? Alex placed a hand over his eyes and looked around, he wanted a place he could practice cutting something? being out in the open, that just wouldn?t cut it. ?Guess I can just walk.? He sighed, headed off towards the mountains, if he was going to see the woods, that would be the best place for him to do so.

  Rex-

?Hahahahaha! And then what did you do?? Brad laughs, slapping his knee. ?I stuck my tongue out at em and high tailed it out of there!?  Brad laughed once more; he was enjoying talking to Rex? ?You?re just like your old man.? Brad smiles. ?R?really?? Rex?s eyes lit up. ?Yup, it?s amazing really, to think that something like that could be passed on.? Brad smiles. ?Oi! Rex!? Rex turns to see Alex walking up the path. ?OI!-? Before Rex can shout his name Brad chimes in, ?Alex I presume?? Alex nods. ?Yeah? who are you?? 

  Rex quickly rushes over to Alex. ?He?s our uncle, well.. . in certain terms, he was one of dads crew!? Alex?s eyes widen when Rex tells him who the man is. ?D..dad?s crew?? He manages to get out. ?Yup, names Brad.? Brad waves to them. ?H?hi.? Rex leads Alex over to the fire and both sit down on a rock. ?So? You knew him??? Alex asks. ?He was a good man, don?t worry. Never hurt a soul that didn?t hurt someone worse.? Alex nodded? ?C?can you tell us more??


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island​
?Something seems rather strange to me.? Akari scratched her head as she looked at the sky, ?Today is peaceful, actually it's unusually peaceful for some reason, normally you hear about at least one common place incident happening, like some drunkard making a ruckus, but I haven't even come across news about that.?

?Oh, really?? Tommy raised an eyebrow, actually it did seem strange that the island had been peaceful, minus some of the incidents they caused upon first arriving, ?You know they say in times like these, such a large streak of peace is usually a precursor to a disaster.? Tommy spoke in a creepy voice, and Akari went visibly white, which made Tommy laugh, ?I'm only joking of course! Nothing's going to happen to this place.?

?Y-you're right!? Akari blushed at how easily scared she got, ?I guess I'm just easily spooked.?

?Oh really? Shall I tell you a story about an island I heard from Grand Line.? Tommy grinned at Akari, who merely shook her head, ?So you're not a scary story type person, eh??

?No.. I don't understand why, but I've never liked scary stories.? Akari smiled, ?I've always been extremely frightened by them, to the point when where I was a little kid, I'd always cry if someone told me one.?

Tommy looked around, and noticed that they had entered a forest on the island, ?Whoa, there's a forest here? I didn't remember seeing something like this on the way into the island.?

?That's why they call it the Hidden Forest.? Akari smiled as she looked around the forest, ?You either have to go to the mountains to find it, or you randomly end up in it while walking and getting lost in your own thoughts.?

?That's strange, how did a forest end up growing in such a hidden spot?? Tommy raised an eyebrow, ?Has anyone ever explored this forest before??

?Not really to be perfectly honest, it's rumored that if you trail the forest for long enough, it'll eventually lead you to the edge of the mountains.? Akari smirked at Tommy, ?No one knows though, because it's rare anyone ever finds themselves in it, and most people just turn back to town if they do.?

?Well then, I suppose it looks like another adventure is in store for me on this island.? Tommy smirked as he and Akari took off into the forest to see if the rumor ended up being true.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 18, 2011)

*GREEN CLOAKS, BAZOLIKA ISLAND - TIGER D. RAL*

"Not enough...It has to be hotter!"Ral?s voice could be heard in the middle of the ruins that if people were to see it would look more like a part of the hell, what minutes ago was a beautiful spectacle of blue flames was now the sight of destruction with red flames running through the place surrounding their master, Ral."This isn?t enough!"he said as the intensity of the fire around him increased, steam coming out from the place as some of the parts of the ruins were starting to melt slightly due to the heat.

"I can?t make them come out!"he cried out kind of frustrated, his objective was to start training in his control of the purple flame that lies within his emotions, the only way to make them come out was anger but he wasn?t angry enough to awaken them again"Damn it! If i can bring them out I will think in anrew move then!"he said decided.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2011)

*Kent*

When Kent woke up, he immediately realized something was wrong. 

He blinked once, but that didn't help clear his fuzzy vision. His mouth tasted like sandpaper, and he was intensely aware of somebody coming down some stairs not too far away.

He groaned, but even that seemed too loud. Everything seemed too loud now that he thought of it - and too bright. But it was more than that - something was definitely off, and it wasn't just that the world had gotten several shades more unbearable. It was like something had gone off tilt.

Kent tilted his head slightly to the right and squinted, but that didn't seem to fix the problem. Probably for the better. He didn't want to spend the rest of his life with his head tilted slightly to the right.

He sat up and looked around. The room he was in was completely trashed, with broken glass and furniture everywhere. "Did I get into a fight?" He asked, his voice hoarse and scratchy. He glanced up and down his body. No cuts or scrapes or scratches. He hadn't fought anyone, so it must've been a party. 

That made Kent chuckle. "I do throw crazy parties..." he said, swinging his feet over the side of the bed and stretching. His back cracked and he breathed a sigh of relief - and the world seemed a little more normal.

Only a little bit though. Kent went over to a hole in the wall and breathed in a breath of morning air. "Should probably get back to the ship," he said, smacking his lips. "Aura, up."

He reached for his Inner Spirit, the tiny little ball of light that hovered somewhere between his heart and his liver, and brought it to the surface.

Or at least tried to. The little ball of light wouldn't move. Kent frowned and tugged again, but it refused to budge. "What the hell?" Kent said, a sinking feeling slowly building up in his stomach. "Oh hell no..."

And then he looked at a calendar.

"I missed the Night of Blue Stars," he said to himself, running both his hands through his hair. "I threw a party on the Night of Blue Stars."

In a burst of exposition. Kent remembered everything he knew about the Night of Blue Stars. It was _the_ most important holiday for any Shine Monk, and essential for their ability to harness their Inner Spirit. Other things, like fasting and meditation and abstinence, could be brushed off and made up for later, but the Night of Blue Stars was too important to blow off like that.

"I think I reeeealy fucked up," Kent said to himself, sitting back down on the bed. "I need some waffles.

*Prince*

Prince took a drink of beer and tossed the now-empty bottle haphazardly over his shoulder. Beer sure got a lot cheaper when you outranked the guy who sold it. He didn't even have to pay for it anymore - he just ordered the guy to give it to him or face expulsion from the marines.

Prince snickered to himself. "Heh. Stupid Junior LT, thinking he can overcharge me for shitty beer."

He pushed open the door to Hawethorne's lab, where he found Amelia (in a very...striking new uniform) and Hawethorn. Hawthorne was tinkering with his arm and chatting with Ameila amiably.

"Hawthorne. Hawthorne Hawthorne Hawthorne." Prince said, sitting down across from the scientist. "Stop playing with yourself and answer a question for me." He chuckled. "Heh. Playing with yourself. Anyway, I need you to look at this," he said, laying out a large sheet with several designs scribbled on it. It vaguely detailed a large robot that could transform into a ship with the press of a button "I am especially interested in the minigun that shoots flaming fodder marines. But don't let Garrick see, he'll load me inside."


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 18, 2011)

Kaidou/Kimchi-

The two sat at a booth in the bar, Kimch's face buried in a plate of food, eating it while sleeping once more. "Fishmen continue to impress me." Kaidou thought to himself, looking around the bar... he had an uneasy feeling the moment he stepped foot in here and he knew why now. A few people here were from "over seas" They didn't seem to care much for the fishman that had entered the place...

"OI!" An older man stepped forward, he wore a black bandanna over his head, his clothes looked torn and scruffy.. the man was obviously a bandit or pirate of some sort. "Get that scum out of this bar, He's makin the rum taste bad!" Kaidou grit his teeth as the man spoke, every fiber in his being wanted to just shoot him then and there. "Look, just go back to your table old timer." Kaidou growled, but the man simply slammed his hand down onto the table, knocking Kaidou's beer over.

"Alright pal." Kaido slowly stood up, when another man grabbed the drunk by the shoulder. "Hey, Charles come on man! Didn't you see the guys they came in with!" "Charles" as he was called turned to look at the man. "Eh!? Who'd they come in with?" "They came in with the green cloak man! Hes' worth nearly 40 million!" Charle's gulps quickly and turns his head to the fishman. "Then... Let him be mad!" Charles grabs a knife from his belt and lunges towards Kimchi as he sleeps on the table...

BLAM! "W....what... what the hell!?!?!?!?!?!" The man shouts, Kaidou looks at him through the new hole that was in Charles' head. "A clean shot." Kaidou comments, Charles body falls to the ground, blood pooling around him. "You... YOU BASTARD!!!" The man charges Kaidou, but bullet pierces his chest and sends him to the ground. "We're not here to play nice." Kaidou sits back down and sighs. "Now get me another beer."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island​
?I feel like we've been walking for hours.? Akari sighed as they continued to trek through the forest, the whole thing seemed like a complete maze to her, they had come to what looked like an exit multiple times, but it just seemed to be a slight clearing between the next part of the forest, ?Maybe this wasn't such a great idea after all.?

?I kind of regret not dragging my map along with me so I could figure out where we are right now.? Tommy laughed, ?Oh well I suppose I'll just have to make due with a simple woodsman navigation trick.? Tommy found a tree with some moss on it, and determined the amount of moisture content in the moss, he then looked at the direction the sun happened to be in right now, which was directly overhead in the sky, ?Okay let's head that way then.? Tommy headed off in a different direction with Akari following him.

?I see, so you used the moss grows on the north side of the tree trick.? Akari grinned at Tommy, ?Brilliant idea!?

?It's not quite that simple actually, that's just an old trick they tell you all the time.? Tommy grinned at Akari, ?You see moss is affected by a whole lot of different factors, like humidity, where the sun shines, and how much moisture the forest actually gets.? Tommy smirked as they started to come to a clearing, ?So in reality moss doesn't care whether it's on the north or south side of the tree, you just have to make an educated guess based on how moist the surface is and what kind of surface it's on.? Tommy laughed at the flabbergasted look on the girl's face, so she had learned something new out of this experience after all, and they came to the clearing which led them.. directly back into town.

?We did all that walking just to come back around in circles..? Tommy's eyes twitched, ?Great, now I'll never know if that rumor is true or not.?

?We just got unlucky.? Akari laughed, ?There are multiple clearings in that forest, by some coincidence we just happened to pick all the ones that led back into town.?

?Such misfortune..? Tommy sighed exasperatedly, he just wanted to find a place to rest after all that now. For once he felt like this island was no longer a miracle island anymore.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2011)

Rex/Alex/Brad-

?That seems a bit shady.?  Alex remarks, looking Brad over, ?There?s a forest on the island, so there are plenty of trees to make a raft? Why is it you REALLY haven?t left?? Brad smirked at Alex?s question; the boy was spot on? ?Damn you?re like your mom.? Brad remarked. ?What do you know about our mom!?? Alex leaps up, nearly stepping in the fire, before Rex Drags him back.  ?Just what your old man told me? A woman who could send a thousand ships after her and then a thousand more, but also a woman who could sink those ships? Heh, always wondered why she didn?t join the crew. Seen her knock your old man around once or twice, never really got to uh, speak to her much though.? Brad coughs. 

?You?re lying.? Alex stares at the man with fire burning in his eyes.  ?Ok? you got me.? Brad rubs the back of his head. ?You want the truth I can see that?? Brad smiles at the two. ?Your pops, he named me something that kind of? it was a huge honor for me? He said ?You?re the god father now? You take care of them.? Those were the last words he spoke to me years ago.? ?Well you did a bang up job!? Alex shouts. ?Where the hell were you when we were starving in the streets!? Where the hell were you when our mother died!? WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU WHEN WE HAD TO KI-? THAM!!! Rex delivers a strong punch to Alex?s gut, knocking the boy down before he could finish his last sentence.

?We swore Alex? swore we?d never speak about that again.? Rex looks down at Alex. ?Now calm down.? Alex grips his gut and slowly forces himself up. ?I can?t stand looking at him Rex? He should have been there! He should have helped us!? Rex sighed.  ?Look, you? you weren?t there.? Brad looks down at the dirt. ?Things happen?? ?So you start up a pirate crew instead of looking after two lost punks!?? Alex shouts. ?You abandon your duty to our father for what!? Infamy!?? 

  Brad just looks down longer? ?I had another promise to fulfill, to another old fried, one who saved my life more times than I could count.? Brad leaned back and looked at the two boys. ?In truth, it?s why I?m still here.? Alex grits his teeth and clenches his fists. ?Come on you bastard.? Quickly he draws his new blade. ?At least give me the pleasure of kicking your ass!?  Brad nods. ?Alright, you wanna kick my ass? Give me five minutes to change.? Alex nods. ?Alright, you can have your five minutes!? Brad smirks and looks over at Rex. ?You might wanna join him, or he probably won?t make it out alive.? 



Five minutes later-


Alex and Rex have finished preparing themselves for battle, Rex cracked his neck a bit and waited for Brad to show back up. "Come on you bastard..." Alex's lip was quivering with anger, how could this bastard know so much about their family!? How could he just let his father die!? It wasn't good enough that Brad apologized... no, Alex needed to do this, needed to vent his rage. When Brad arrived though, his clothing was completely different, it had more of an asian flare to it. The sword he was carrying was rather large as well, making Rex feel a bit uneasy. "Oi, i thought you said you weren't a swordsman..." 



Brad blinks. "Did i say that...? Thought i said i knew my way around a blade, but preferred my hands." Rex smirked. "Son of a bitch he's good."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 19, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Training on the Beach]​*​
Dsurion?s human eye narrowed at the thought of sparing with his Captain. He didn?t know how wise it would be for the man to fight him at this juncture in his blind fight training. His cybernetic up link with his creations had kept him up to date with the whole situation on the island and how Zero was handling his lack of sight. Dsurion shrugs though, this man wasn?t one to take no for an answer and Dsurion didn?t too much mind if the situation turned deadly, as he didn?t too much care for Zero in the first place. Pulling his right hand from his pocket he reaches around to his back. There in a new holster for he had fashioned was Dsurion?s handle sat. With a flip of his thumb he freed the weapon. His fingers curled as it feel from his holding place and snugly fits into his hand.  ?Aye Cap?ian.? Dsurion says with no hesitation. Pulling his arm around he assessed Zero?s capabilities with the daggers he held, factoring in the data his eye collected in their last fight and the data Scorponok gather he decides on a single bladed style in the beginning.

Flipping a switch near the center of the handle with his thumb the contraption engages. With a mechanical clicking the left blade of Plundarr forms in a whirl of gears and gyros. With a spark the blade arcs out and Dsurion is ready to spar .

*[Bryagh the Black, from the North Blue to the East Blue]​*
 ?Ill omen?? Bryagh?s voice trails catching the man?s attention. Fingers slip from the small wooden cross as the seaman turns to the voice that pulled his attention back toward the deck of the ship.  His eyes lock with the deep green of the man who was just laying on the deck. A quick gasp leaves his throat as he quickly backs away. The thin man reaches out and grasps the holy symbol around the seaman?s neck. His thumb rubs across it while his eyes seem to go over it many times.  ?I see you are a religious man.? Bryagh comments releasing his grasp on the symbol. Cutting his eyes back up he looks deep into the seaman?s eyes.   ?Why do I sense fear?? Bryagh asks taking a step forward,  ?Fear not, my lord has deemed you unworthy of meeting him, so I shall forgive your transgression of calling him an ill omen. If but this once.? Bryagh adds holding a hand out. But the man wants nothing to do with Bryagh. 

?Don?t mind you riding, but leave my crew alone.? the captain shouts from the ships wheel. Bryagh pauses, his eyes cut to the side as if he were contemplating what his next move was. The man with his back to the sea sweats muskets as Bryagh drops his hand back to his side,  ?Indeed, and a fine vessel this is.? Bryagh replies turning from the religious man he was tormenting.  ?Tell me dear captain, how long will it be before we reach the nearest port?? Bryagh asks.  ?We be about an hour from port on South Island.? the captain replies after conferring with his first mate/navigator. Bryagh smiles a bit, that was quicker then he thought, hopefully this South Island would be able to get him out of the North Blue.  ?Would it be possible for me to barter passage there as well?? Bryagh asks sitting back on deck. ?More then likely.? the first mate replies taking the wheel from the captain. 

_ [An hour or so later, South Island]_​
Bryagh stands on the dock as the boat he rode on leaves the dock. The Giant?s Arm is propped over his shoulder as he looks around, on the far end of the pier he spots the man he is looking for, the dock master.  ?Excuse me sir.? he says somewhat politely as he approaches. The older gentleman turns with a smile, which quickly fades as he sees the large weapon the man is carrying, ?Can I help you son?? he asks with a concerned voice.  ?Yes, I am looking for passage out of the North Blue, is there any ships docked here that meet that criteria?? Bryagh asks. Scratching the center of his upper lip the dock master thinks, ?Yes, I believe we do, but the merchant that owns the ship is a bit of an uptight.? the dock masters says trailing his voice as he opens a record book that has the names and  destinations of the ships that were docked. 

?Ah yes, the Lady Luck? the man says thumbing over his shoulder, ?is leaving for the East Blue in the morning.?  he adds closing the book with a snap, ?But as I stated the captain of the ship is rather unpleasant, so I doubt he?d ferry you that far.? the dock master adds rocking on his heels. Bryagh cuts his attention to the large merchant vessel for a moment, then back to the dock master,  ?Thank you much, and I?m sure me and the captain will be able to come to an agreement.? Bryagh says turning on his toes.  ?I assume that this captain is at the local bar, seeing that his men are guarding the boarding plank.? Bryagh half asks, half states walking off. ?More then likely.? the dock master replies sweating.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 19, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island

?I'm seriously bummed now, I wanted to actually go into the mountains.? Tommy sighed as they made their way back towards the apartment, no use in walking around the town forever, and Tommy wanted to check his maps to make sure they were in good shape, ?Really? How could I have screwed up so badly? I was sure we had the right pathway.?

?It doesn't matter.? Akari giggled at Tommy's self deprecation, ?Quit beating yourself up over it, you'll eventually have low self esteem if you keep this up.?

?I already have low self esteem.? Tommy muttered under his breath, ?Nothing, nothing.? He waved off when Akari asked him what he had said, and Tommy let out a sigh, usually Tommy would be happy with nothing happening, he'd prefer to sit around all day and do little if anything, but not even something _remotely _interesting had captivated his time while entering the town, aside from Akari's musings about the island as they traveled around it. Hopefully introducing her to his maps would end up changing that fact for him, after all Akari seemed interested enough in navigation, at least since she previously asked him so much about it, ?Oh well whatever, let's just get back to the apartment so I can show you my maps.?

?Of course, I want to see what maps you've drawn so far.? Akari grinned at the thought of seeing a map drawn by another person, would it look different from normal maps? She wouldn't know until she saw the maps of course, but that didn't stop her from imagining interesting things about them.​


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 19, 2011)

East Blue-

"Yo~Hohoho~~ Yo HohoHoooo...." A small ship makes it's way through the dark ocean, the waves gently lapping at the side of the boat. Rocking it was the tender care a mother would use to rock her child. "It's a nice night out tonight." There was a single man on the ship, following a much larger one with many sails, though all he could see from behind the ship were a few lights in the windows. "BUT WHY AM I STUCK BEHIND THIS BOAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!"


Bozalika Island-

"Sheesh... The air just get stale or something?" Kaidou looked around the village, it had gotten late, most the people wandered home by now... "Something's... wrong." The gunner picked up the unconscious Kimchi and made his way towards the motel... "Maybe killing those guys was a bit much." He thought to himself. 

Off shore a few miles-

"Have they returned yet?" A large shadowed figure stands before the island, observing it was curiosity. "No... Not yet captain." The figures lip twitches... "I told them to contact us by night fall. Where are they." His words were strong and commanding... His voice was raspy, yet deep as the sea... A voice commanding and strong. The man could only gulp when he spoke. "They... They probably got stuck at the bar... Hahahaha... You know how Charles is..." 

The figure looked down at the pirate before him. "We are here to steal the five treasures. We don't have time for the bar." His voice grew deeper as his anger became visible. "If they are not back by morning, send a search party." The man nodded. "Y...yes sir..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 19, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Atlas Pirates - Sento D. Marino*
> 
> "Perwhat?" she said, still groggy and unsure of what was happening, and still massaging her breast. It took her some time before she was awake enough to look down and see what she was doing. But insted of quickly taking her hand away, she smiled, squeezed her breast, and asked: "Like what you see brutha!"
> 
> She was resting her crushed fingers on her lap, and the pain was starting to come back. She closed her eyes in pain, but tried her best not to ruin the good mood everybody was in. Even thought her groping most likely did that already.





Eternity said:


> "Okey." Sento responded patting Nirra's back with her crushed hand. "AAAAAAAAAAAAARHG!" she yelled out, holding her wrist while looking at her hand with teary eyes. "That hurt.."
> 
> But then she smiled, despite being in pain, and with tears in her eyes, she smiled. "I am glad."
> 
> Then she stood up and hold her ribs. "So..uhm..should I maybe lay down and rest now?"



Drake turned his attention away from the battle between the _Dogarang _ and the _Transformonkey_ to spot his "cousin" Sento, who had just come to. He had still not realized that Sento was a woman, despite how obvious the girl had made it. 

There was one specific reason the Captain hadn't realized her true gender, "Wha....?" his jaw dropped as he watched her massage her breast, he then fell flat on his back, his eyes wide open and yet completely blank.

"The fool won't remember a damn thing when he wakes up..." Henry, who now possessed control of the body says with a shake of the head.

"And you shouldn't even be moving," with a quick flick of the wrist he flings a syringe from his hand and into Sento's arm, "If you can't figure that out than it's clear what I must do..."

"W-what is going on..." the new recruit says, unable to move an inch, "It's a powerful tranquiliz- Er paralyzing formula. Now, relax," with a slight blow from his mouth the air knocks Sento flat on her back. 

"Someone get her to the infirmary, I'll handle her wounds after the sawing monkey drives us out of here," Kong pokes his head up, transforming himself into a saw, "Not you..."

Suddenly Henry bulks up and takes the form of Edward, the crew's shipwright, "Gahaha, you're no fun Henry, but neither's this place, I'm gettin' us outa 'ere!" the gargantuan grabs the wheel as Van and Rufio drop the sails, "Here we goooo!" he says, steering the ship back towards the seas.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 19, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Island​
?Amazing! The maps are almost exactly alike!? Akari grinned as she looked between the two, ?Although yours has a bit more minor details involved in them than other maps, you always put this much detail into the maps??

?No, those are mostly just sketch maps, and not the final products yet.? Tommy laughed at the astonishment of the girl, ?Once I make the final products, they will just be maps for the most part, nothing more and nothing less.? Tommy smirked pridefully at the girl, ?The interesting part about all of this will be trying to fit the pieces of the puzzle together to make one huge map, but I think I'll leave that job up to someone more qualified.?

?You don't think you're qualified to make a world map?? Akari raised her eyebrows, and Tommy smirked at the girl.

?No, I'm just too damn lazy for my own good to try and make one.? Tommy and Akari laughed at what he said, Tommy took a peak outside of the window, ?It's starting to get pretty late, there aren't many people walking around on the island anymore.?

?Oh yeah, most people go inside pretty early.? Akari smiled at Tommy, ?It's because Genbu is the only protector the town has now.?

?I see.? Tommy nodded to himself, ?That makes a lot of sense actually, with only Genbu around to protect the town, people turning themselves in early seems like a wise idea.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Prince*
> 
> Prince took a drink of beer and tossed the now-empty bottle haphazardly over his shoulder. Beer sure got a lot cheaper when you outranked the guy who sold it. He didn't even have to pay for it anymore - he just ordered the guy to give it to him or face expulsion from the marines.
> 
> ...



Hawthorne glanced at the rather crude drawing. "Is this crayon?" 

Prince shrugged, leaning against a work table. "I couldn't find a marker." 

"Hmm...this seems doable. Though I might need to get my hands on some weapons grade wapolium."  

Amelia snatched the piece of paper out of Hawthorne's hand and crumpled it up. Wapolium was a highly explosive and unstable element. "Don't encourage him," she told Prince with a smirk. 

A voice on the loudspeaker came on. Amelia perked up as Garrick's booming voice came blaring through the speakers.  

*"Hello. Is this on? What? Well how the fuck should I know. I'm not the radio operator!!"  * 

Garrick cleared his throat and continued. *"Attention crew, this is Commander Zane Garrick, hero of the Marines, protege of Admiral Aihato (Oda bless her soul and make her Fleet Admiral), and supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice..." *

Amelia rolled her eyes. "Does he always have to say that?"  

"It's like his security blanket," Prince replied. "You'll get used to it." 

*"...we will be departing in 20 minutes. All hands and department heads report to your stations and prepare the ship for launch. Elite squads report to my office NOW!" *

Amelia's face brightened at the prospect of a new mission. Hawthorne sighed as he closed up the tiny compartment in his cyborg arm and slipped back on the artificial skin. "How troublesome." Prince, Hawthorne, and Amelia exited the lab and made their way to Garrick's office. 
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Garrick stood at the edge of his desk, silently observing as the elite officers of his squad entered. In the front row sat perhaps Garrick's only dependable subordinate, his first officer. Lt. Gabriel Masters. Garrick couldn't help but glare as that twat Armstrong entered, the poster child for nepotism. He took note of her flashy new suit and glared at the open collar (three buttons undone no less). Garrick made a mental note to lecture her his _'No whores rule'_  on the ship. As for those two bumbling idiots Prince and Hawthorne, there was no word in the human language that could sum his feelings of disdain for them.  

As soon was everyone was assembled, Garrick dimmed the lights. A den den mushi monitor rose up on the wall behind his desk. "Listen up pukefaces. We've been assigned a high priority target. It seems a certain other Marine crew wasn't tough enough to stop them...pussies." Garrick began to pace back and forth, his hands folded behind his back. "Those ankle biters over in HQ have finally seen the light and decided to send some *real* Marines after them." 

Several Marines murmured a cheer at this. Garrick smiled. Only he could make a smile seem so full of malice. 

"Who are our targets sir?" Gabriel asked calmly. 

Garrick stopped right in front of him, staring at his executive officer with a knowing stare. He gestured at the screen. The face of a man appeared, one who he knew would be very familiar to Gabriel. 

"Our targets are the Devil King Pirates."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

*Chance Encounters, Organ Island.....*

A few moves here and there and Tina found herself smack dab in the middle of her goal in this town... and that goal, apparently, was to be violently sandwiched between two hulkish, shirtless, musty men while an even bigger and mustier man with an eye-patch and a shiny bald head laughed at everything she said or did.

Okay, almost set up here..." She was fiddling with her iDen a bit, her muttering barely heard over the jeers of her "companions". The restaurant/bar would have been a much quieter place has they not shown up. 

"Okay, we are good to go!" Tina exclaimed, pointing the snail in the direction of the bald guy. "Now, sir can you please say your name?"

"Is this some kind of game? You deaf or something? I already gave you my name!" The bald buy barked. Tina hit the iDen again and its eyes went relaxed.

"Yes you did. But you didn't say it into the iDen. The viewers will need to know." She explained to him patiently before patting the iDen once more. She cleared her throat. "Now, sir, can you please say your name?" 

The bald man looked darkly at the iDen with one good eye.

"The name's Captain Sloppy Joe and don't any of you ever forget it!"

*Captain Sloppy Joe 
Bounty: none yet*​
"Well, Sloppy-San, you say you are a captain. Of what, exactly?"
"Are you stupid? A Pirate Ship, of course!" 

All three burst out laughing at Tina's 'stupidity' while the brunette simply shook her head and continued. 

"A pirate? So you sail around the sea having adventures?"
"Nothing stupid like that! A real pirate is in it for the money and the power. Its about showing everyone whose boss, right guys?!"

The other two pressed into Tina even further as they moved to cheer and crash their beer mugs into each other. Tina did her best not to scoff audibly. 

"Are there many pirates who share the same sentiment?
"Only the ones that matter, toots!"

"Then what do you think of pirates like Phoenix D. Rose? She's still a teenage girl, certainly not in it for the money or power and it seems she 'matters' a whole bunch to the World Government. What do you think of that?" A rumor of hostility was in her voice, but she trusted a guy of Sloppy Joe's "capacity" wouldn't pick up on it.
"Hhahahaha, you mean that weakling poster-wench? The World Government puts weaklings like that in the limelight so that they look all the stronger when they take em' down! That's why I don't have a bounty yet even though all of East Blue fears me! Ya see-" 

And that's when Tina began to tune him out. After a dozen interviews with stuffy nobles and puffed-up Rear Admirals the journalist was used to listening without actually listening. She was a little disappointed she had to use the technique on a pirate. 

"And that's when I looked that punk-marine in the eyes (More steak please!) and put my gun to his head and just like that he changed his whole tune! Even a fool ("MORE STEAAKKK I'M STARVVINNGG HERRREE!! Ah, here it comes, thank you very much, amigo!"). 

Even as she was looking at Sloppy Joe (nodding when she felt he was looking for affirmation) she was looking passed him at the lone man draped in a brown, dust-splashed poncho. The brim of his sombrero was dipped low, seeming to completely cover his eyes. All that Tina could make out was a bushy black mustache and a wide, dangerous grin that could be discerned even as he took generous bites out of a gargantuan slab of meat. The ends of the steak hung over the sides of the small table and dripped melted fat on the floor! Tina wasn't the only one staring at the strange man, but she was definitely the most interested. 

"And so I says to that scallywag Beachy, I says, WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE! blab blah blah blah blah..." For a moment she was suddenly aware that the hungry man had noticed her. Even though he didn't look up Tina felt his gaze... and, like a phantom light barely on the edge of vision, she got a brief snatch of his eyes regarding her for a moment. _Who is that guy?_ The journalist questioned in her mind. And that's pretty much it! I bet your precious viewers will get a kick out of that story! Girly? Oi, GIRLY! I'M TALKING TO YOU HERE!"

"What? Oh, yes, very interesting. Good stuff!" 

"She wasn't listening, boss" one of his lackey's sweatdropped. "She was looking at that grinning fool with the big mouth. Behind you."

Sloppy Joe swung his head in time to watch the "grinning fool" get up to leave. The man in the poncho looked full in Tina's face as he attempted to walk by her table. 

That's when Sloppy Joe stood to his full height and grabbed the man's arm. Tina started. The waiters were already preparing to run for some marine assistance. 

"The hell do you think you are talking all loud and stealing my interview time!?" Still holding the man's arm, the one-eyed pirate looked at the holster strapped to his waist. "Ah, just a two-bit bandit! Boys, whattaya say we teach this


"*Amigo*..." The man in the sombrero grabbed hold of Sloppy's arm. Sloppy was frozen in fear.

His grip was like a vise.

"Why are you grabbing me? Let go."

His stare was like a nightmare. Immediately Sloppy's lackeys understood and stayed quiet.

Visibly shaken, Sloppy Joe removed his hold on the man's arm. 

"Now please sit down... unless we have a problem?"

Sloppy Joe didn't answer, but quickly got back in his seat without taking his eyes off of the man. With a grin, the man dipped his sombrero in Tina's direction and walked right out of the building.

As he left, the atmosphere went loose once more. Nervously, Sloppy Joe began to laugh. 

"Since I'm doing an interview with you I decided to go easy on that guy! Wouldn't want to endanger the gal who'll make me famous, right fellas!?" 

The cronies laughed nervously as well... before roaring with exaggerated hoots and hollers and clashing of glasses of ale.

The young reporter silently came to a revelation. She was talking to the wrong man. 

"Okay, Sloppy Moe."
"Joe!"
"Yeah sure, that. Its been really fun and interesting and all that good stuff. I have the information I need and gotta split. Ciao!" She picked up her purse and her iDen and started toward the door to find the man in the poncho... but she was violently grabbed by Sloppy. 

"Not so Fast! We haven't discussed payment."
"What payment? I never said I'd pay you."

Tina began to curiously rub her free hand against the thick material that made up the table's cloth. She had to prepare for the worst.

"You think my time is free, toots?! You ARE gonna pay me.... one way or the other. The 'other' will be very fun for me but bad for you." 

His cronies snickered in the most unsettling way imaginable. 

"Let me go. You only get one chance here." Not a hint of fear in her voice. They were unaware that behind Tina's shades a brilliant light was flickering. 

"Looks like you're a fan of the 'other'. We won't disappoint you then. Come outside with u-" 

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

*-A shot outside of the restaurant windows flickering with powerful light as though a science experiment were going on inside.-*


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

And then Tina was out of the doors and quickly fixing her shocked hair. They never got the smell of barbequed flesh out of that place. 

She looked around in every direction to see where the man in the poncho went. That's when she heard the sound of liquid being guzzled to her right. There he sat, cross-legged on the ground, chugging a bottle of tequila like he never drunk in his life.

"That's a funny ability you got there!" The man spoke after wiping his lips with his sleeves.

Tina was a little taken back. Where was that demon who filled that place with terror in 0 seconds flat? Where was that vicious grin? Before her stood a tanned-skinned man with the most inviting smile she had ever seen. 

"Yeah, I'm a Static Woman. 3 years ago. Party with a friend of a friend named Raoul. Lots of liquor, I lost a bet, a rooster was involved and I ended up eating a weird fruit. Raoul's parties are just...anyway, it comes in handy dealing with the undesirables."

"Haha, those guys were weak though!" The man laughed, stuffing his half-drunken bottle of booze into his belt. 

"Yeah they most certainly were..." Tina sighed. If she could beat them so easily then there was no way they were credible pirates. The whole thing was a waste of her time. 

............ 

"Wanna be my lady?"

"Okkkaay, that's one way to break the ice." Tina sweatdropped. "Now we can get down to business." 

".... You mean, do it right here?" 

"THAT'S NOT WHAT I MEAN BY BUSINESS!" She shouted with an enlarged head. She recovered. "Did you see how I was asking those guys in there a lot of questions?"

"Yeah."
"Well, that's my business. I interview people for a living and later present my interviews to the public. Now I want to interview pirates, so... here we are!" 

The man stroked his chin thoughtfully while nodding his head.

"I don't get it at all."

"Then why did you nod your head!?! Okay, how do I explain.... I get paid to ask interesting people interesting questions! and occasionally I'll write down information on what's new with technology and whats going on with Politics and the World-building front. Just recently I did a little blurb about the Marine HQ's efforts against the Revolution ARE YOU SLEEPING!?"

The man's head was tilted toward the sky as a bubble inflated from his nostril. It suddenly popped. He yawned.

"Sorry. You must have been saying boring things, senorita."

"You can't just be so blunt with people!" She shouted. "Are you a pirate or not!?

"Nope." The man grinned. Tina collapsed. "Well... actually, yeah, I sort of am. But I don't steal treasure or anything! I just kind of do my own thing out there..." He said, looking toward the sea. 

Tina remained on the floor. This COULDN'T be the same guy. She was sure, in her soul, that the guy in that restaurant was a pure badass swashbuckler. This guy though...

"Senorita, get up already!" The man suddenly jumped to his feet and grinned wide. "I don't really get the thing you do, but if you want to talk to a pirate I guess I sort of count! My name is Spicer D. Coyote! I'll answer your question, but more importantly BE MY WOMAN!"

*(frame freezes as the brown-skinned man in a sombrero and poncho lifts both fist up to the heavens, shouting, a devil's grin splayed over his face.)*

*Spicer D. Coyote 
Former Bandito
Kinda Sorta Pirate 
Bounty: 5,000 beli*


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 20, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Hawthorne glanced at the rather crude drawing. "Is this crayon?"
> 
> Prince shrugged, leaning against a work table. "I couldn't find a marker."
> 
> ...



Gabriel blinked at the screen, the surprise taking over for a second before he narrowed his eyes at the pirate's menacing face. The Devil King certainly looked intimidating in his Bounty Poster, and his bounty perfectly suited his devious actions, 59,600,000. One of the highest bounties of all the up incoming rookies. 

Lt. Masters couldn't help but see the brother that he had once cared for when looking into the eyes on the screen, but the notion of seeing him as his brother quickly changed. He was a pirate. He had betrayed their family long ago. He had somehow managed to survive their father's punishment but Gabriel would certainly finish the job his father started.

"I see..." he says calmly, maintaining his composure, "They have been a terror to these seas for quite some time now and it is about time that a real marine crew is sent to deal with them."

Gabriel looked around, though the crew seemed to be filled with fools (even a clown for Oda's sake...), he knew they could handle themselves, and they would serve as perfect combatants to handle the crew while he took on his brother. 

He then glanced over to Garrick, he knew that his commander would not give up an opportunity to take The Devil King's head, but that was his duty and his alone. Gabriel clenched his fists and he imagined this fight turning into a 3 way brawl, Oda would have to forgive his betrayal, as this was something that the young Lieutenant needed to do.

*XMS: Marcus Stryker*

It had been a few days since the incident with The Devil Kings, and although Marcus was still sporting several wounds he would not allow them to slow his training. 

He kept to his own corner of the ship's gym, pounding away at a heavy bag, "This'll be difficult to adjust to..." he says, delivering a combination with his one arm, "But I'll figure it out."

Marcus spins around and delivers a powerful kick that sends the bag crashing into the ceiling before swinging back down. He quickly turns to block the attack with his right arm but unfortunately there is no longer an arm there to use.

The bag slams right into the Lt. Commander and sends him hurdling back. He clenches his fist tightly before waving his hand towards the bag, releasing a blast of fire from his palm that roasts the bag.

"This isn't going to work..." he says, storming up towards his room, "How am I gona' beat that cyborg freak with one arm!" he slams his fist into the wall and then pauses, "Cyborg..."

He stops and runs his hand through his dark hair, "No, I can't...I can't do it _his_ way," the bloody visions of the corpse filled base that he once called home pop into his mind.

"But I can't continue this way either...I got my ass kicked by a fuckin' punching bag!" he leans against the wall and slowly slides down into a seat, "Oda...What am I supposed to do..."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 20, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" - Aboard the "Phoenix Dawn"*​ 
As it turns out pretty much all of the crew members including the captain could use a little rest, due to the events at Aquapolis. And the opportunity for some well earned relaxation and healing was perfect since they were out in the open sea, no storms, knock down streams or enemy ships in sight. The "_Phoenix Dawn_" was following the laid out direction of the log pose and was making its way to the next island, though no island in sight.

One of the more active crew members was Shingo, who despite being bandaged up here and there could be seen doing his training. He had a goal, and was the type of guy who didn't like to have down time when it came to training. Looking at the back of the ship the young man was wearing a pair of boxing shorts and was shadow boxing. To those who aren't big fight scientists it might look like he was just punching nothing but air and they would be correct to a certain extent. But the real purpose of shadow boxing was to warm yourself up and practice your technique. Looking closer one could see that Shingo was very serious when it came to training, as one could almost feel his focus and dedication to every punch. The reason I mention the change in his facial expression is because only minutes ago you could see the pro boxer step-dancing along side his captain, both of them grinning like idiots and doing some sort of funny looking duet. After it was set and done, they both bowed but no one clapped... Oh they were sooo gonna get better and get a standing ovation one of these days, at least that was the plan.

Walking in circles the Stede continued his training routine, finishing up his shadow boxing, then moving to push-ups, and then running. After that was done he moved on to punch the heavy bag, producing noises that meant nothing good for his future opponents. Hook after hook, after hook Shingo didn't really hold back, he let his hands go and really went at it, mixing up his combinations with straight punches and uppercuts, practicing his head movement along with his cardio. When he was done with punching the bag in the training room that Sandrei built the Phoenix pirate quickly made his way outside, leaving his practice boxing gloves behind. He was gonna jump over board and go for a little swim alongside the "_Phoniex Dawn_" as an active rest.

Walking past some of the crew members Shingo smiled at them and waved once as he casually jumped in to the sea, a splashing sound following his jump a second later. And the only thought he had as he reached the water? "_Cold~_" No wonder the sea kings were typically angry creatures, their balls were freezing up in this cold ass water...

But that didn't stop him from swimming really, he just bit his teeth together and got used to it, going forward at a steady pace alongside the ship. At first it was tough, but his body eventually got used to it as one could see him going neck in neck with the "_Phoenix Dawn_", making it seem almost like they were going forward as a team.

A while later the topless boxer climbed back up on to the deck of the ship as the sun was shinning brightly and he felt hunger over take his body. "I'm hungry~" Was there anything to eat on this ship? Looking at Ursla the young man smiled and asked politely, making sure to not provoke her. "Ursla-chan, do we have any meat on board?"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Training on the Beach]​*
> Dsurion?s human eye narrowed at the thought of sparing with his Captain. He didn?t know how wise it would be for the man to fight him at this juncture in his blind fight training. His cybernetic up link with his creations had kept him up to date with the whole situation on the island and how Zero was handling his lack of sight. Dsurion shrugs though, this man wasn?t one to take no for an answer and Dsurion didn?t too much mind if the situation turned deadly, as he didn?t too much care for Zero in the first place. Pulling his right hand from his pocket he reaches around to his back. There in a new holster for he had fashioned was Dsurion?s handle sat. With a flip of his thumb he freed the weapon. His fingers curled as it feel from his holding place and snugly fits into his hand.  ?Aye Cap?ian.? Dsurion says with no hesitation. Pulling his arm around he assessed Zero?s capabilities with the daggers he held, factoring in the data his eye collected in their last fight and the data Scorponok gather he decides on a single bladed style in the beginning.
> 
> Flipping a switch near the center of the handle with his thumb the contraption engages. With a mechanical clicking the left blade of Plundarr forms in a whirl of gears and gyros. With a spark the blade arcs out and Dsurion is ready to spar .



*
Zero*

With his right hand, he plunged the first knife towards One's head, meeting his blade. The left hand moved quickly, darting towards One's new kee sockets. It hit the left knee straight on, but it mearly left a small scrape.

When One was about to retaliate, Zero could hear the sound of a blade swoshing throught the air, so he leaped backwards, holding his knifes if front of him in a defensive manner.

One started runnind towards him, trying to use the the sound of Zero's own movement to cover his own. _"Very clever."_ Zero thought. However, Zero had trained hos hearing to make it easy for him to hear One's mechanical movement, despite the fact that he made sound himself when he walked.

_"Fuck yeah"_, he thought. _"I can use my power to remove the sound waves, thereby making it impossible to hear me if I want it."_
His brain had surprised him again. But he would have to wait with that, seeing as he already had a regime in plan. And nothing was to interrupt that plan.

The sword clinged with his two daggers as he parried the attack from One, then he ducked, wanting to hit his other knee, but missed and hit just above. *"Fuck."* he said. Now, any normal person would think that he said "Fuck." because he was sorry, but the truth was that he was mad about not hitting where he wanted to hit. _"Still need more training.." _he thought as he jumped away from One's second swing.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 20, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Hot Spring Island - The Cave*​ 
Getting some help from Katsuo and Kali Pierre managed to keep himself up while all the fighting was going on. The fact that his vision was temporarily gone was rather frustrating to him, but that these guys stole their clothes and prized weapons and items didn't sit well with any of the Bros. Kali seemed to be the most displeased of them all, something to do with thief pride Pierre guessed, and just as he heard a familiar sound, Pierre smiled. He recognized Hornet's pitch fist slamming in to someone, and by the resulting crash and the light returning to their eyes he guessed that it was the big fat guy who sucked all their light away.

"Awesome..." The blond gunslinger had a mean smile on his face. It was time to open up a can of whoop ass for these guys. With a brutal kick he sent two of the little frogs crashing in to a nearby wall. Landing on his feet and looking at who he would attack next "Daddy" Fly failed to realize that he was missing his towel, much like another Bro was. In the heat of battle though he didn't notice, and figured that the shocked expressions on the little frogs' faces was because an ass whooping was going their way, though part of their shocked faces was partly due to some of the Bros having nothing on, in contrast to the monsters being dressed.

Even Katsuo lost his towel and was at this point a giant, naked cat. Nothing out of the ordinary really, but one had to wonder how the "Demon Cat" wasn't ashamed of himself in walking and fighting with no clothes on. "Kya!" The sounds of little demon frogs flying and crashing in to rocks filled the cave as the Bro pirates along with Tengu went on a rampage, taking them all out like they always did when it was a fight. Standing tall, and naked, Pierre was a proud man as he walked up to a little frog and taking his prized revolvers and clothes back, hanging them over his shoulder. "Gonna wash these before I put them back on." Still not recognizing that his towel was gone "Daddy" Fly went commando and looked around him as he saw Hornet and Tengu knock out the big bad smelly leader frog. It was a win for them, as Pierre looked around, spotting an interesting wooden chest.

"Captain! Over there!" Pointing at the object the former sheriff casually walked over and took a closer look, seemed like they found something interesting... Gold, jewels and Belli... good stuff to pay for another party.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 20, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker - Woodpecker Pirates
"East Blue" Organ Island - The Town*​ 
With the help of J4 a very happy and proud Woodpecker walked out of the grim woods of Organ Island, carrying a big black bag over his left shoulder and holding it with his left arm. Oh how happy he was, they had another crew member. though the kidnapped Jacob wasn't aware of that little fact as of right now. And while Jackal was off somewhere enjoying a well earned drink, Jessie was looking on information about the king sea centipede they encountered a little while back. There was no way Billy was gonna forget about the super awesome and cute little guy, he was enamored by the creature and wanted it in his crew. So the count at this point looked: A Woodpecker/captain, a Beardy, 6 Jessie sisters, a kidnapped blond guy and a sea monster that they needed to catch and tame. Yeah that's about right...

Walking the street the little Woodpecker sang a song to show his jolly mood as Jacob squirmed a little trying to get out of the bag. "The islands in the South~ are warm~ ♪" His body looked like it was marching with J4 close behind. "Paina purupuru~ Their heads get really hot~ ♪" And so he sang like the D. that he was, carrying his new crew member in a bag over his shoulder and looking for the rest of his crew. "And they're all idiots~! ♪" Suddenly he stopped singing, turned around and looked at J4.

"Ara, J4-ne-chan, do you know where your Big ne-san Jessie is? Oh and I just wanted to let one go but I didn't. I'm a good boy!" People who happened to pass by could only sweat drop at Billy's honesty as the Woodpecker looked to the side for just one moment. A second later his eyes filled with glee as he yelled out in typical Billy fashion.

"SUUUGEEE! A midget gunman!!!" Yeah, it was a gunman in the East Blue! He was walking the street, a manly mustache on his face, a big hat and awesome looking clothes on, so the little Woodpecker shot forward like a bullet in front of the man, coming perhaps too close to him. "Awesome-gunman-san, are you really a gunman? And a pirate? Wanna be a pirate anyway? Come and join my crew! There's cake! And we have a Beardy and a canon!" Yeah... the persuasion skills of a Woodpecker. Of course he completely was oblivious to the fact that Tina was standing next to them.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 20, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *"And that is how I fished the biggest Marlin in East Blue!"*
> 
> It was late. The girl had been sitting and listening to him for hours, smiling and nodding every once in a while, even asking him questions about the things he was talking about. She was his best friend..or only friend actually. She visited the place every single day, listening to everything he had to say.
> *
> ...



_10 years ago ~

A 11 year old boy was sitting by the dinner table of his house, holding his knife and fork, waiting for the food. 

*"FOOD! Foodfoodfoodfood!" *the little rascal yelled out, beating the knife and fork on the table.* "I want food, I want food now. Give me food now! Please give me good! Give me food please! FOOOOOOOOD!"*

__"Calm down son." his mother said trying to calm him down.
Giving him his food, he gave it a taste. *"Not enough starfish essence, could use with a bit of oregano, and I asked for the first sprout of wild red potato, not the second sprout! The taste is houndred times different! But don't worry, I have some here." *he reached into the cooling bag he had beside him, taking out what looked like red potatos. They were a bit rounder and bigger then the ones that was on the kitchen counter.

__"Then make it yourself then." his father said a little impatiently from behind the newspaper. __"If you know what it needs, then make it yourself boy."

*"I wanted to make it muself daaad! But mom said she wanted to do it this time. I don't know why she would do that without asking me first thought, stupid move that.."* His father cut him off. __"Don't call your mother stupid!"

*"Fiiine!"* he said, rushing out of the room. In his room, he sat down in his bed, crying to make his father be sorry. *"Stupid dad. Nobody can make a good dish like me. I just want to make a good dish.."*
_


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2011)

'In the black, we sing, ara-ra-ra-ra... in the light we sing, Ara-ra-ra-ra... To the gods of night, we sing, ara-ra-ra and to the gods of light we sing, Ara-ra-ra... To keep the peace, ara-ra-ra.. to please the king, ara-ra-ra..." Kimchi rubbed his eyes as he raised his head out of bed. "Hmm? What was that?" He yawned. "Huh? Nothing." Kaidou sat at the edge of his bed, cleaning out the barrel of his pistol. "Just... nothing." Kimchi blinked a bit, he was kind of curious about Kaidou, he didn't know much about the crew... but Kaidou, he never seemed to speak about anything... he kept to himself.

"Kaidou-san... Where do you come from?" Kimchi asks. "An island." Kaidou responds, picking up his gun and looking down the barrel before continuing to clean it out. "Where?" Kimchi asks, "The sea." "Which sea?" "The one with water." Kimchi pouted a little bit, Kaidou was avoiding the question... Why not answer what ocean, what sea? what could he gain by hiding the information. 

"The grand line...?" "No." "The new world?" "No." "East blue?" "No." "west blue?" "No." "Nor-" "Not north, not south, not east, not west, not the sky, not space, not anywhere." Kimchi blinked a bit more. "Are you an ang-" "STOP ASKING SO MANY FUCKING QUESTIONS!" Kaidou shouts, his gun clicking back into place. Kimchi's lip began to tremble a bit, Kaidou has scared him... his words stung harsh enough he felt as if he'd been shot. "I''m sorry..." Kimchi looked down at the bed and clicked his feet together. 

"I... It's just... You don't talk." "There's a reason for that. I like my privacy alright?" Kimchi nodded, still looking down at the sheets of his bed. Kaidou looked over to him and let out a sigh. "Look... I'm sorry, i shouldn't have yelled at you alright?" Kimchi just nodded, afraid to speak. "Sigh..." Kaidou placed his gun back in it's holster, the corner of his mouth twitching a little... 

"South." He spoke simply and softly, Kimchi's head perked up and tilted a bit. "Huh?" "I'm from the south alright?" Kaidou stands up and places his gun belt on the table of the room, followed by a few of his daggers and knives. "A...alright." Kimchi nodded. "No more questions." Kimchi nodded again. "Kay." Kaidou shook his head and headed towards the bathroom. "I'm going to shower first. You... do your kind take baths....?" Kimchi nodded. "Yes we take baths." 

Kaidou nodded. "Alright, you can go next." Kimchi nodded. "Kay..." "Don't touch my guns." "Kay..." "OR my knives." "Kay." "Or the dagger." "Kay..." "Or my clothes." "Kay..." "Don't even THINK about my guns." "K..kay?" Kimchi blinked. "Alright."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose sat across from Hawkins, her face scrunched up in an expression of supreme concentration. Between them both was a chessboard mounted on an empty barrel. Rose was white and Hawkins was black. Hawkins grinned smugly at Rose and gestured at her remaining two pieces, a pawn and a king, totally surrounded by swarm of black."There's no shame in surrendering Rose," Hawkins said. The girl had seen he and Ten playing chess earlier, and asked him to teach her. To his surprise she was able to grasp the basics of the game. 

Rose shook her head vehemently and pumped her right fist defiantly into the air. "I never give up!" Around her left hand was a brace, which Ursla had ordered Rose to keep on until her hand had fully healed. Rose returned her attention to the chess board and made her move, her face tense as if it was an actual high stakes battle. 

Hawkins chuckled. "And that's a check-"

Rose suddenly pointed behind Hawkins, her eyes wide. "Oh wow it's a giant sea king in a tutu swimming in the ocean!"  

"Is this a joke?" Hawkins glanced over his shoulder. He saw nothing but clear blue ocean and sky. As he turned back around Hawkins was shocked to see that almost all of his pieces had been removed from the board. "Hey that's cheating." 

"I've just invented a new game. PIRATE CHESS!" 

Just then Shingo climbed back aboard the deck, dripping wet from his swim. He glanced around the ship and expressed his hunger. Rose nodded in agreement. She was also hungry, though her tastes favored more sweets then savory items. This crew definitely needed a chef, someone who could satiate her endless sweet tooth with a parade of ice cream and cake. Before she could ruminate more on this subject Gatrom let loose a cry from the wheel house. 

*"Land ho!"* 

Rose bounced to her feet and scampered up the crows nest. She had to squint to make it out, but the sight was unmistakable. Out in the far distance was a lush green island, covered in wide sweeping forests. It looked like a good place to her to have an adventure. 

"That looks like a pretty big forest. Maybe we'll find Bigfoot in there or something!!" Rose declared hopefully.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2011)

?Gah!!? Alex slams into the rock wall behind him, the surface sending out radiating circles of cracks and destructing. ?My my my? You two are pretty strong.?  Brad stands calmly before the two brothers, each of them lying on the ground now, Alex? having fallen from the rocky wall and Rex was had simply been beaten into the dirt. ?You need more practice though.? Alex grunted, trying to force himself up, though his stomach was cut badly? he could feel the blood pour from between his fingers and onto the ground. 

?You bastard.? Alex coughed. ?Look Rex, take your brother and go back to your rooms. This is no place for you.? Brad slung his blade over his shoulder and turned his back to the boys. ?You should understand that now, we?ve been fighting for hours.? Rex nodded, his right eye was so swollen he could barely see out of it? ?Come on Alex.? Rex picked up his brother and made sure he had all his blades? The two didn?t want to waste any more time on this.


Later- Rex's room


"I could have taken him." Alex grumbles. "Yeah sure after he cut off your head and you were in heaven." Rex smirked, sewing up Alex's stomach. "Wait... isn't the situation normally reversed... OI! WHY ARE YOU MAKING ME ACT RESPONSIBLE!?" Alex just smirked. "I guess... when it comes to mom and dad, i just..." Alex grunts as Rex stabs the needle into hos stomach once more, pulling the thread out. "Yeah i know." Rex sighs as swell. "But hey, we met our god pops right? That's good."


"He's lying..." Rex's eyes flash wide for a second before returning to normal... "What makes you say that?" He asks, "Because... He has to be lying. There's no way everything he said was true, it was too perfect, to rehearsed, like he had been planning on exactly what he was going to say." Rex nods as he finished off the stitches. "Well... We can worry about that stuff later i suppose. He's too strong for us to take him now." Rex slowly stands up and heads to the bathroom to wash his hands off. "For now, head back to your room and try to get some sleep." Alex nodded. "Right... soon as i can feel my legs..." 



Rex laughed a bit while he dried off his hands. "I suppose that would be best huh Alex?" But there was no response. "OI! ALEX!?" Rex rushes out of the bathroom to see his brother sleeping on the bed. "Heh... get some sleep." Rex smirked and headed towards the door, opening it a little before looking back... "OI! WAIT THIS IS MY ROOM YOU BASTARD!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 20, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Bazolika Inn​
Tommy sat down on the edge of one of the beds in his room, he managed to get Akari a free hotel room for the night merely by her being associated with him, the people of the town sure were a friendly bunch to associate with. Tommy looked at a few of the maps he had in his hand, perhaps he had put a little too many minor details into the maps, he would have to fix that when he finalized them later on, but that would be for another day. Tommy placed the maps back into his bag, and closed the bag up tight, he laid back in the bed to contemplate what he would do for tomorrow's activities, and about this time he had been loudly alerted to the fact that some of the crew had just returned.

?STOP ASKING SO MANY FUCKING QUESTIONS!? Tommy heard Kaidou shout, and he raised an eyebrow at that, looks like the man had some anger issues to work on, not that this was any of his business, he had only just joined the crew after all, ?Maybe now isn't such a great time to introduce Akari to the crew.? Tommy sighed when he heard Rex shouting about someone being in his room, ?That man has no concept of an indoor voice at all.? Tommy got up and opened the door of his room to look around, ?I wonder if they have a good dinner service here, all that walking around made me hungry.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 20, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Gabriel blinked at the screen, the surprise taking over for a second before he narrowed his eyes at the pirate's menacing face. The Devil King certainly looked intimidating in his Bounty Poster, and his bounty perfectly suited his devious actions, 59,600,000. One of the highest bounties of all the up incoming rookies.
> 
> Lt. Masters couldn't help but see the brother that he had once cared for when looking into the eyes on the screen, but the notion of seeing him as his brother quickly changed. He was a pirate. He had betrayed their family long ago. He had somehow managed to survive their father's punishment but Gabriel would certainly finish the job his father started.
> 
> ...



Amelia was surprised when the face of the infamous Devil King appeared on the screen. She had heard tales of his path destruction, a rookie captain from the North Blue who had quickly risen up the ranks in the Grand Line, and with no signs of slowing down. Amelia felt a nervousness deep in the pit of her stomach. 

_Am I ready? _

"Of course I'm ready," she murmured aloud. 

Hawthorne turned towards her. "Come again?"

"Nothing. It's nothing." 

Amelia forced down the nervous feeling and nodded with determination. This is what she had joined the Marines for, to protect the innocent and stop true evil. When she looked into the Devil King's eyes, that's exactly what she saw...evil. She watched as Garrick patted Gabriel's shoulder and fixed him with steel eyed intensity. "I know you won't let your personal feelings get in the way of this," he told the Gabriel. 

Amelia suddenly remembered that Gabriel was the brother of the Devil King himself. She could definitely relate with having a sibling who had ended up on the wrong side of the law. 

"It must be terrible to have to fight one's brother," Hawthorne commented in a low voice. 

Amelia thought of Rose. "He'll do what he has to. Just like we all will." 

_Asofai Island, Grand Line..._
A boy and a girl, both no older then ten, watched from the beach as a menacing black galleon appeared over the horizon, flying blood red sails. The prow of the ship was coated in red dragon scales that glimmered under the sunlight. The girl turned towards the boy, who nodded wordlessly in response. They took off towards the interior of the island in the direction of a sleepy little village. The people needed to be warned.  

The Devil King had come, and he would have his due.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

*Hot Spring Island Cave...* 

And so the lights went out and the itsems and clothing went flying. Before Kali could even cry out properly the frogs were upon him. Thhe group seemed particularly peeved with him, presumably because of what he did to their friends.

And so Kali lay helpless in the darkness, weighed down by frogs who seemed to be.... lossening his pants?

_What the?!_?! Kali exclaimed on the inside as the frogs began to completely undo all the work he had done. They pulled off his shoes, his pants and his shirt and began to punch and kick him while he lay helpess. 

"No... Stop!" It wasn't that the frogs were so much stronger then Kali that they had overcome him... but it was the curse. When he went for a punch it just turned into a swipe (which, on a frog, amounted to pulling at the scales) in mid-swing. The thief had little choice but to allow himself to be disrobed by these strange creatures. The whole thing was more frustrating and humilating then painful or dangerous. 

Just then there was a sound like a meat tank slamming against the cave wall.

The light was back! And before a naked, pinned down Kali stood the shocked frogs with their mouths hung low, one with only one of his legs through Kali's pants. 

Kali's eyes were white and a vein was on the side of his head.

The one who had one long scaly leg through Kali's pants slowly began to take it out and presented the pants to Kali with a smile and a thumbs up. 

"LIKE ITS THAT SIMPLE, IDIOT!!!" Kali burst from the hold in the frog's shock and zoomed into the ones who had his stuff with such blinding speed that they were hurled into the air. He had his stuff back for the 2nd time now. 

And suddenly this bizzarre encoutner was coming to an unfavorable end for the naughty creatures. Before them stood a disgruntled thiief, a bad rapper but a helluva fighter, a blind swordsman, a samurai cat, and a gunslinger. Naked, yet grinning in ancticipation of their vengeance. 

Kali threw his head against the cave wall. He went dizzy, one star encircling his head. 

"I think this will be enough to deal with you would-be thieves."

And then the dizzied Kali stumbled forward into the frog group that had no idea what they were in for.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2011)

*Green Cloaks, Bazolika island - Tiger D. Ral*

Ral was walking towards the inn where Alex rented the rooms for them to spend their time during their stay on the island. His arms hanging in front of him as he was looking at the ground, well at least that was what it looked like since actually he was trying to sleep a little while walking, he thought he could use one of those "sleep techniques" from Kimchi and arrive safely to the inn while taking a nap but he was wrong, in his way he practically bumped with a lot of things ending up on the ground many times. Apparently his training was tiresome and he was all dirty, whatever he did was something really tiring.  

Opening his eyes a little, the fire-headed guy raised his head and was able to look the lights of the inn"Finally!"he said and ran towards the building, entering and then asking "Cutie-chan" for the rooms that the Green Cloaks were renting, he walked up the stairs having in mind that Rex and Alex were already in their rooms"oh yeah, which one is my room?"he wondered. Hurrying he started to open  the rooms that the girl at the reception told him. Opening the first door he saw Kimchi already sleeping in one of the beds and Kaido?s clothes on the other"Not here"he said and closed the door instantly.

"OI! WAIT THIS IS MY ROOM YOU BASTARD!!!"Rex?s voice was heard even out of the room"Let?s ask him"the fruit user said and opened the door without even knocking"Hey captain, which one is my room?"he asked though the scene he saw just made him shut up for a second and watch, Rex was about to throw Alex?s sleeping body through the window, a smile appeared in Ral?s mouth "Can i help?"his smile turning into a devilish one, all of his teeth were sharp and some imaginary horns, tail and wings could be seen behind him.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 20, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green Cloaks, Bazolika island - Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> Ral was walking towards the inn where Alex rented the rooms for them to spend their time during their stay on the island. His arms hanging in front of him as he was looking at the ground, well at least that was what it looked like since actually he was trying to sleep a little while walking, he thought he could use one of those "sleep techniques" from Kimchi and arrive safely to the inn while taking a nap but he was wrong, in his way he practically bumped with a lot of things ending up on the ground many times. Apparently his training was tiresome and he was all dirty, whatever he did was something really tiring.
> 
> ...



"No... No... It's fine." Rex cleared his throat and dragged Alex out of the room into his own. "Gah... blood all over my bed... better find a maid." He rubbed his chin. "Anyways!" Rex turns to Ral. "We rented... one.. two.. three.... Four! Four rooms!" He smirked. "Let's see here, Alex got one, I got one... Kimchi and Kaido got one, so Ken, Tommy and you got the last one. Find Tommy and ya find your room, simple enough right?" He smirked.

Meanwhile at the bar-

"Man.. there's so much blood..." The rest of the team that had gone with Charles and his friend were busy dragging their bodies from the bar... "You think that's bad, I've gotta clean up this damn mess! Little shit, thinks just cause he brought back Genbu we're gonna.. tch." The old bartender grumbled, heading for a mop and bucket, getting ready to TRY and clean the blood from his floor... young kids these days... 

"The boss is going to be mad..." Minion A sighed. "So very mad..." Minion B calls. "What say we don't tell him!" Underling A laughs. "Y...yeah right?" Underling B chuckles. "Oi! Why are you an underling and i'm a minion!?" The two underling shrug. "I.... I don't know?" The four men sigh as they continue to drag the bodies through town. "Can we not tell the boss though? seriously... Let's just say they ran... Right?" They four laugh before a dark cloud hovers over them. "He's going to kill us regardless... huh...."

Later that evening- 

The four men row a single boat out to sea, the bodies of their two comrades sitting in the boat with them. "Is it just me or is this really creepy?" Underling A asks, "Y... yeah... it really is." Minion A responds. "Look look, we just toss the bodies over and we make a run for it, simple right!?" Minion B frantically claws at the dead bodies, ready to toss them over. "YOU FOOL MINION B!!! If we lie to the captain he'll do worse then kill us!" Underling B shouts. "What's worse than death?" Minion A asks. "I dunno... torture?" Underling A responds. "Really?" The four men blink for a moment, sitting in silent wonder.

"I DON'T WANNA DIE~~~~" The four men shout at once, grabbing onto each other as tears pour out of their eyes.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 20, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates​*
Ursla emerged from her room below deck and arrived on the deck of the ship to see a bewildered looking Hawkins sitting before a chest set. She shot him a quick glance before her fellow crewmate raised his hand towards her and said, "Would you like to play Pirate Chess?"

Ursla raised a brow, "And what may I ask is Pirate Chess?" Ursla said with humor in her tone.

"I don't know, ask the Captain." Hawkins said pointing at Rose who was eagerly leaning over the railing of the ship to get a better view of the island. Ursla was sure to train her vision on Rose's hand to make sure she kept the braclet on there like she ordered. To her surprise, she did.

The masseuse also looked over towards the island and scrunched her face at the sight of it. "Bleh, why do we have to go in a jungle?" 

"A better question is why SHOULDN'T we, Ursla?!"

Ursla cringed at the thought of walking through a forest. Snakes sliding across her feet, monkeys flinging poo, birds flying over her head and every other weird creature the forest might house.

"One thing is for sure, something going to happen. We'll surely get into some type of trouble without a shadow of a doubt."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Sparring on the Sands]​*
The second missed attack grazed the flesh on Dsurion?s leg. It wasn?t a deep cut, but it still stung.  Deciding to counter Dsurion; lashes out with a horizontal slash aiming to remove his captain?s head from his shoulders. The serrated blade barely misses Zero?s head as he ducks down while leaping back. Hair falls to the sands as Dsurion pulls his weapon back. Zero had trained his hearing well in these past twenty or so hours. A grin crosses the mad man?s face as he tosses the blade from his human hand to his cybernetic hand. A laugh escapes Dsurion?s lips as he holds his human harm out. After a moment he pauses in that same pose as if he were going to say something, but instead all that he does is grunt as that complacent smile fades from his face. Charging in he decides to take the lead as to feel out Zero?s true ability in conjunction to his ability to hear the surrounding world. 

It was as Dsurion predicted, the sand was a great conduit of sound. Each step he took caused a slight crunching sound as the sand is displaced by his own momentum and weight. These subtle sounds were enough to alert Zero of his presence and where he was. A silver streak cuts through the air as the Captain of the Zero Pirate crew ducks another slice from Dsurion. The tree behind Zero, however, isn?t as lucky and the blade cuts cleanly through it. Zero pauses after backing away, with Dsurion using his metallic arm he realized he couldn?t block as the power his crewmate displayed was far too great to block with simple daggers. Zero avoids another slash in comes in with a pair of his own, the blades cut into Dsurion?s chest. Blood sprays as Zero moves the blades out and away, but he soon realizes that Dsurion taking two blows were intentional on his part. The metallic arm swings widely, his metallic knuckles connecting with Zero?s head causing him to stumble backward. 

The blow would have been a lot more debilitating, but he; Zero; was able to roll his head just enough that the impact was greatly lessened. Dsurion grins, his blow had made Zero shake his head with vigor. Flipping the second switch on the other side of the handle the second blade unfolds and locks into place. With his enhanced hearing Zero takes notice quickly that Dsurion had unlocked his secondary blade. Tossing the blade back to his human hand Dsurion dashes forward, in a wide arc the blade traces though the air. Their blades clash time and again as Dsurion spins the blade of Plundarr. Each side of the sword he uses slips through the air just to be bounced away with a dagger, subsequently each thrust of Zero?s knives are stopped or deflected by Dsurion?s metallic arm.  In a clash the two part and jump from another. Dsurion smiles wildly as he begins to pound his feet off the ground, three rapid stomps later he vanishes in a weak Soru.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 21, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Sparring on the Sands]​*
> 
> The second missed attack grazed the flesh on Dsurion?s leg. It wasn?t a deep cut, but it still stung.  Deciding to counter Dsurion; lashes out with a horizontal slash aiming to remove his captain?s head from his shoulders. The serrated blade barely misses Zero?s head as he ducks down while leaping back. Hair falls to the sands as Dsurion pulls his weapon back. Zero had trained his hearing well in these past twenty or so hours. A grin crosses the mad man?s face as he tosses the blade from his human hand to his cybernetic hand. A laugh escapes Dsurion?s lips as he holds his human harm out. After a moment he pauses in that same pose as if he were going to say something, but instead all that he does is grunt as that complacent smile fades from his face. Charging in he decides to take the lead as to feel out Zero?s true ability in conjunction to his ability to hear the surrounding world.
> 
> ...


 *
Zero: Never show any weakness*

The sound of sand cracking under pressure was all over the place. He had no way of pinpointing the location of his crewmember. He had to think fast, very fast. One appeared behind Zero, ready to decapitate him.

*"Zero Zero no More."* he said suddenly falling down into the sand. With sand to his torso, he quickly spun his metal wire around One's legs. *"Zero Zero no More!"* he yelled, removing the sand that had now slid down around his legs, making it easy to jump out. The metal wire was strong, making it impossible for Dsurion to move his legs. *"No more soru. And if you try to cut the wire, I will use that small window of time to cut you down." *he said calmly.
*
"Spar over, time to begin the second regime. I have asked your pet to set up targets and spear traps all over the island. This is not the actual training, but rather a small part of it. They are there to improve our reactions and speed. The first main training is this."* he takes out a wooden whistle from his pocket. *?Or rather what it attracts.? *He blows the whistle, and a high pitched sound comes out. 

Nothing happens at first but then a huge amount of small bat like animals is seen flying out from the other side of the island.* ?Shark Piranhas. A pack of about 20 will strip the meat from your bones in about 20 seconds flat. This is a pack of about 500. They attack in formation, no more than 30 at a time. It is a perfect way to train our skills. Use your gun to shoot them down, then use your sword to take down the ones that come too close, and use soru if they come too close. I will be using zero zero no more projectile to attack from afar, but the buggers are quick, so I will most likely have to use my daggers mostly.?* He looked up at the coming swarm. *?Oh, and a head up: The are incredibly fast, they never fly in a straight line and they have a poisonous bite.?*


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2011)

Wick didn't scream in pain, or yell curses at the Government. He didn't vow vengeance, or warned Noburu that he still had something up his sleeve. Nor did he ask the people of Ohara for forgiveness, for having failed them, and for sealing the fate of an entire country. No, all the old man did was close his eyes and accept his fate. 

"It's time... foh this old bastard to rest." He said in between gasps of breath. "We're not the only ones, you know."

Several miles away, a submarine rises for air. Rek scrambles out, gasping for breath, only to have it taken it away from him when he sees Ohara. 

Wick opens his eyes and tries to stand up, but the pain is too unbearable. He sees the Tree of Knowledge set ablaze in the distance. "What...is one tree compared to the world, government agent? Do the fools you call mastahs actually believe they can stop us? All they have done is delay the inevitable."

The scene is etched into Rek's mind forever, just like everything else he has seen since he first ate his devil fruit. As he watched Ohara burn to ash, he closes his eyes and remembers...everything. He remembers the symbols drawn on the Ohara poneglyph, and the symbols on the pseudo-poneglyph. Despite everything, Rek couldn't help but smile. 

"Wick, you genius."

Wick's vision was fading. Death was going to claim him any second. "The government has made a grievous error. They picked a fight with a powerful enemy...one that no one, not the Admirals, not the Revolutionaries, not even Poseidon can defeat. And I state this simple fact: You Will Lose."

The images on the pseudo-poneglyph were remembered once again, and this made Rek almost leap off the sub. With these writings he felt he could challenge the world. And maybe, if he were lucky and if the bastards did eat the sweets he sent them last night, win. He got inside the submarine and went off. "Amazing. Simply amazing. Grandfather would be proud." Rek said with almost manic glee.

Mistah Wick was dead. Around him, his country burned and his people died. During his last moments he felt great sorrow, but also great hope. The government thought they won this day, but all they did was murder an island of innocents and cover it up in a mask of lies and propaganda. They thought they wiped them all out, that no one was left out, but little did they know that a few lucky men and women survived this dark day. 

Underneath Ohara, the room that contained the false poneglyph was sealed and forgotten. Rek was the only person still alive who knew of its existence, although he'd bet that some of the archaeologists who were out of the country that day were aware of Ohara's black box. The false poneglyph held a record of an entire country's greatest achievements throughout the centuries. And if you were astute enough, or if you had good eyesight, you'd see a note, written on the back of the false poneglyph, addressed like this;

_Alabasta. You'll find a piece of an unbeatable weapon in Alabasta, in the great tomb of its kings. And if you look close enough, you'll find out where the next piece is.

Mistah Wick
Eradicus Du Mortis​_


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Off the coast of Bozalika island-

Minion A and B along with Underling A and B make their way towards the ship, they had spent a few hours crying in the boat, hoping they could gather up the courage to jump into the water. Though that dream was quickly crushed as they managed to row to the mains hip. It was a massive thing, housing hundreds of soldiers... it was frightening really, the size of the ship. The men climb up the rope ladder to their dooms, they knew what awaited them, but still they climbed...

"Captain, it appears Charles search team has arrived." A young pirate salutes the shadowed figure. "Bring them here." The pirate nods and rushes off towards the deck to meet the two minions and underlings. "Boys, the captain wishes to see you." He calls as they climb up the side of the ship. "We... we're so dead..." They gulp...

The four men arrive in the captains chambers, he was sitting in his chair, his back to them... They could feel a coldness in the air, a chill in their bones. This would be the last time they saw the light. "What happened?" The captain asks, his voice is dark and stern, the four men all gulp hard at the same time. "Where is Charles?" Their hearts beat faster, sweat pours from every inch of their bodies.

They feel their blood run cold as one of them gets the nerve up to speak. "He was killed..." Minion A calls out, the other three seemed nearly relieved that he had been the one to speak, their shoulders slouched a little more, their bodies relaxing just slightly. "Killed?" The captains voice was not questioning, not that was not his tone. It was like the growl of a lion, playing with it's pray before it decides to take it's head off. 

"And what of Mat...?" "He... he was killed too sir. The blue haired gunner of the Green Cloaks did it." Minion A's lips began to quiver, he could feel his hands become ice... "Green Cloaks... Isn't their captain worth nearly 40 million?" The captain asks. "Y...yes sir." Minion A responds. "Interesting." The captain slowly stands from his chair, his presence towering over the four men. "Then, let's pay them a visit."

He walks from the room, leaving the four men by themselves. "T...thank god..." They all gasp for air at once, gripping their chests tightly. "I thought for a second there...-" "Kill them." The captain looks at the swordsman of his crew, who immediately slices off the four men's heads. The captain continues to march out on deck, he had made sure the swordsman was outside the room just in case.

"We dock on Bozalika island by morning." The captain orders and his men nod, making sure the sails were ready. "And what of the bodies sir?" Another fodder asks. "Toss them with the sharks."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 21, 2011)

*Pattaya - "Golden Snake" Squad
"East Blue" Spring Break Island*​ 
"One!" Kamogawa was still at the count of one as Brandy and Pattaya were going downhill. The young fighters around him were doing push ups, that was what he counted. However, he would go from the count of "_One_" to "_Two_" once Pattaya and Brandy were back at the top oh the hill. This was one of those endurance drills that you wished never existed. Though what was harder, doing endless push ups or carrying a massive rock on your shoulders and running up and down a rather steep hill, was anyones guess.

Running downhill was no walk in the park. Pattaya knew that, so he made sure to watch his speed, as the first lap was the "easy" one. The ones that followed were the really hard ones, when you feel like you have no energy left, and you gotta find yourself and keep going, despite the pain and your body telling you to stop. That also shaped you mentally, and made you mentally tough. That was really one of the reasons why Pattaya rarely feared anyone, and had the guts to take on any pirate or criminal he encountered. The confidence was gained through training with Kamogawa and the rest of the team. And another member of his family...

Running downhill in the beginning wasn't that hard at first, if you watched your balance and indeed Pattaya did so, as he could hear Brandy run behind him. Downhill both Marines ran at a similar pace, since if either of them went too fast it'd become rather painful. Reach the bottom and making a U-turn Pattaya was beginning to sweat as he looked at Brandy reaching the bottom seconds after him. "Fun isn't it? Whatever you do, don't stop now." The young man told the brunette haired Marine as he started running up the hill. Now things were getting interesting...

What neither of them knew was that by defeating the Big Bang pirates and taking on this training camp during the middle of their "vacation" both Pattaya and Brandy were promoted. Brandy to Lieutenant Junior Grade, and Pattaya to Lieutenant for the second time. Kamogawa knew this, since he was the one who sent out two recommendations for their efforts, so by the time they were done with training and they returned to a base to get their ship, both officers would receive a very nice surprise.

"Raaaahhhh!!!" Kamogawa stood at the top of the hill, both his hands resting on his cane as his fighters were sweating like animals. "One." The old man looked at the track and saw Silva and Wei reach the top, and go back down. Those two were using a track next to Pattaya's and Brandy's so they wouldn't get in each others way.

The forest surrounded them and each push up pushed the young fighters to their limits as Kamogawa raised his eyebrow, seeing Pattaya run up the hill with Brandy following closely. Just for a second something similar to a smirk formed on his face as finally everyone heard it. "Two!"

Pattaya grinned for a second and turned around, going downhill once again.. This training camp would be fun... Kamogawa though had some tough drills lined up, this was just the first of the two, as the two Marines went downhill once again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 21, 2011)

*Ohara...*
Beverly hoisted Lucy onto the deck of the ship and quickly followed. Thankfully this little out of the way cove they were in provided ample protection and cover, hidden from view by the rising bluff of a sheer rock wall. In her two years on Ohara even she had never stumbled upon this place. They were indeed lucky to find it. _Thanks Professor_, she reminded herself somberly. Beverly scanned the empty deck of the ship with an appraising stare, making sure that nothing was out of place. Everything looked five by five. She turned towards her eight year old charge. "So do you know how to sail?" 

Lucy nodded. "Tora used to take me sailing around the island. We used to fish and-"

The girls eyes welled up with tears again and she struggled to finish her statement. Clemens squeezed her shoulders gently and smiled. "It's okay." She pointed at the tiny wheelhouse. "Why don't you see if you can find me a map and compass?" she asked. 

Lucy nodded again. Beverly watched as the girl marched to the wheelhouse. She certainly wasn't half as brave at that age. It took Beverly a few minutes to raise the anchor and unfurl the sails. By the time Beverly was done the little girl already had a map and compass in hand. 

"I plotted out the fastest route to the next closest island," she said. 

"Already? Wow kid you're good."   

Beverly took the wheel and sailed them out of the cove. Behind them loomed the burning Tree of Knowledge, sending up a pillar black smoke and ash high into the moon light sky. Beverly didn't turn around though. She kept her face firmly fixed on the horizon, tears streaming down her cheeks despite herself. She wanted to remember Ohara as it had been, the great tree in the prime of its spring time beauty, the bustling town, and the friendly people. In that moment she swore to herself to return to Ohara one day and rebuild it. She would make this dream a reality, but only after those responsible for this senseless act had paid for their crimes.

*With Jonas... *
Jonas landed on a nearby tree branch, still in his giant owl form. His eyes went wide  as he saw that Mistah Wick was dead. The stupid fool, he thought to himself. Jonas should've been happy to see that old bastard dead and gone, but all he felt was a hollow feeling in the pit of his stomach. In that moment he transferred all of the guilt and blame for this madness onto the old man and his comrades. They had brought this calamity on themselves, not he. 

_IT'S THEIR FAULT. IF THEY HAD JUST ACKNOWLEDGED MY GREATNESS THEN NONE OF THIS WOULD'VE HAPPENED!!!_

Jonas suddenly felt very afraid for his life. The overwhelming desire to escape this island seized control of his body. Nothing was more important right now then his own life. Only he could carry on the legacy of Ohara, a new Ohara. Slowly but surely Jonas crept away and took off into the sky, praying that he still wasn't being tracked.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Hot Spring Island

Hornet Havoc*​
The frog people did not know what hit them, in an instant the collected force of the Bro Pirates, the marine duo and Tengu wailed on them. The entire horde was batted about like sacks of jelly without even the chance to defend themselves, it was a slaughter. With their leader defeated their resolve plummeted into the pits of hell itself, and they found themselves no more than punching bags for the infuriated warriors. Hornet took the lead, the black pitch twirling around him as he spun through the forces like a tornado, the heavy and powerful substance ripping through the enemy without any hindrance. It sent them flying at every turn and caused them to slam into the hard cave walls without mercy. The Bro Pirates revenge was one of great rejoice. Eventually they had defeated the weakling beasts and gathered up all their gear. As well as Hornet taking the shiny looking chest spotted in the corner. The battle was done.

*~Upon Hot Spring Dock~*
?Yeaaaaaaaaaaah! Relaxin? and wild, what a mutha fuckin? good day!? The Captain bellowed out as he chucked the chest onto the deck of the Smiling Bear. They were once again wrapped in their own attire and back with their own possessions. It had been a good couple of days for the crew, learning more about each other as well as making a future friend. The pirate was however stopped upon the dock by the two marines. As Hornet was heading up towards his ship, with the rest of his crew already aboard apart from Pierre whom was saying goodbye to his old friend, the impact of a huge hammer smashed into the ground behind him as the round Lieutenant Babbal stood his ground, a daring expression on his features. The crew eyed the scene with a tense yet collected few, the dark skinned Captain slightly gazing over his shoulder.
*?Not so fast, you pirate scum! Now we have our uniforms back, we once again are marines in good standing! This time you won?t be escaping!?* The chubby man roared out loudly in anger, a vein pumped in his brow. 
?Oh damn man, guess you guys got me now, I?ll come quietly and without a cow~? Babbals dark smirk grew, until he felt a sword tip rest upon his shoulder. Before any of the Bro Pirates could make a move a blonde haired marine stood at the back of his superior with the tip of his sword aimed towards his throat. Razard wore his continually calm expression.
*?What is the meaning of this, Junior Lieutenant!??* The officer growled in a snort. The lesser rank was not phased.
_?Where is the honour and justice in this, sir. I am not the man to let evil run free but I am also not the type of man to so easily strike at someone who saved our own humiliation.? _Babbal groaned and lowered his hammers handle with a sigh. He was defeated. This slimmer counterpart turned his eyes to Hornet.
_?Once my debt is repaid, I will hunt you down and bring you in personally. I swear it, Hornet Havoc.? _The Captain smirked and hopped back onto his ship playfully.
?I believe ya~!? 

After that brief scene the two marines returned to their own vessel to return to Marineford, while the Bro Pirates all clambered onto their ship. The rapping Captain pointed his fist towards Tengu from the rail of the Smiling Bear after ordering Katsuo to release the ship from the dock.
?Yo, yo, yo~ Bro~ I ain?t gonna forget this day~ Lets meet again and play~ What do ya say!?~? He rapped jokingly, a happily smile on his face. That swordsman was truly one skilled man even with his weakness he was confident and driven, much like Hornet himself. He did not doubt they would meet again in the waters, perhaps Grand Line. He may not have been a Bro of the Ship, but he was still a Bro in the heart. As the Smiling Bear steered from the island the hyperactive warrior leapt onto the side of the ship with a huge grin on his lips. He was excited. It had finally come. Olympic Island.
?Lets? get our asses in gear~ There ain?t nuthin? to fear~ We?re the Bro Pirates and we?re gonna win the North Blue Olympic Games, YEAAAAH!? His hand thrust up into the air in his usual trademark fashion.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 21, 2011)

Bozalika Island-

"Sir, there's another ship coming in... and it's coming in fast." A man in black and gold armor stands before Galleon, the old man lets out a sigh and rubs his temples. "Kids, they can't just make things simple can they... Are they the men after the guardians." "Yes sir." Galleon nodded. "It's a good thing i've hidden three of them. But Genbu is still in danger, gather the men, We're moving." The man nods and rushes out of the room. "These old bones expected to see battle much later than this, after those blasted green cloaks left the island... I suppose though, there's times when we must act."

Galleon stood from his chair and grabbed his armor. "For the old warrior must wear his armor once more. A cause long forgotten shall be held up once more."  Galleon and his men gather on the deck, Zahlla, Gallero, Vincent, Raymond and Brent. They wouldn't need more than those for some punk kids.

Day Time-

"Oi, Get up." Rex smacks Alex upside the head, knocking Alex off his bed. "Damn it... what the hell..." Alex's body was still heavily injured, he could barely move. "We've gotta move. They're marching." "Eh? Whose marching?" Rex tosses Alex his blades. "Dunno, but they seem to REALLY hate us, cool huh?" Rex smirked, Alex just shook his head. "Bastard is happy to have enemies?" 

The other Green cloaks-

Rex and Alex beat on the doors, making sure that all of the Green Cloaks were woken up. "Come on, time to get moving." Rex shouts, rushing out of the motel.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Grand Line

Sandrei*​
Since the crew had broken free from the depths of Grand Line and the looming claw of Aquapolis Sandrei had decided it was best to recover from his wounds. Ursla had painfully pointed out how wounded the majority of the crew were and some down time seemed quite wise. He had not fought someone that powerful since his bout with the Vice Admiral that defeated him and his crew, bringing them into the Gaol. The shark also did not doubt that King Enkai survived and would some day wish revenge, he was simply that type of man. For the moment however it was best to focus on the coming adventure and not the possible doom and gloom that could occur. Now officially part of the crew he would serve as their shipwright and their warrior, no matter what obstacles came before the Phoenix Pirates he would break it down. That was his promise to Rose. He was her guardian and friend.

For the majority of their journey the Fishman Karate expert had remained perched upon the deck with his legs crossed and his webbed hands on his knees. Healing and recovering his strength was paramount while others seemed to simply enjoy the free and playful time. He somewhat felt like the father of the crew, the more responsible one with the manliness to keep them in check in stupid situations, even if he had blindly ran into one himself. It was over now though. What?s done is done. The focus was the future. The Fishman pushed himself to his feet with a light muttered as his back stung from the newly grown scar. That golden halberd was a powerful weapon; his taking of it was of no real use to him as he had no use for it in battle but more of a memento. The day he pummelled a king, is how he would remember it upon gazing over the glorious weapon.

*?Land hm??* He said to himself as he saw the massive forest blooming over the island not far from them. A bit of a land trek was probably want the crew needed after being trapped under the sea for the time they were. A smirk touched upon his lips as the reaction of the local masseur. Trust her to be snobbish enough to find a stroll unpleasant. The massive shark leant on the rail of the ship beside her as the Phoenix Dawn came closer towards their next destination. 
"One thing is for sure, something going to happen. We'll surely get into some type of trouble without a shadow of a doubt." She muttered lightly. Sandrei chuckled under his breath and retorted.
*?Of course, that?s our thing. Trouble. Don?t worry, you have a ship of strapping men to look out for you.?* He motioned towards Shingo and Hawkins. Implying she would need protecting would certainly hit a nerve he liked to tickle in the pirate. It had been her he had protected and fought alongside to escape the Gaol, a bond he felt they shared. This also meant he knew full well she could take care of herself. His eyes focused on the green ahead, what could be lurking on the island did grow in his mind?


----------



## Noitora (Jun 21, 2011)

*The End of Ohara, The End of Knowledge

Ohara Island

CP9*​
And so it came to pass. The Slaughter of Ohara. The Death of the Island. The end of it all. Countless people lay dead and scattered about the streets of the friendly island, each point of the island where mayhem had been focused was littered with bodies. It was apocalyptic. Flames danced over the buildings and filled the night shadows with flickering sparks, only increasing the essence of the destruction, ash filling the air like snow. The men responsible for such carnage still stood, unharmed and professional. Though the strongest of CP9 strode towards the massive tree of knowledge that sat happily in the centre of the island. His hands were covered in blood, with specs spitted over his face. A huge grin grew over is lips, enhanced by his face paint, the joyful clown appearing more like a maniacal monster. He was a creature of nightmares, what parents told their children; the monster would gobble them up if they did not behave. Shongul was that monster and he had consumed the entire civilisation.  

*?So much fun, having the time of my life. Everything, I?ll DESTROY EVERYTHING!?* He snarled in laughter as he raised his arms to the side and curled in his fingers, a manic laughter exploding from his lips. He was so excited; the thrill slithering through his body was uncontrollable. Whenever he was given assignments of complete destruction this pleasure tingled in his form. He could not help it. He was born to do this, to murder, maim and destroy. It was the clowns? nature and his drive. The Monster. As the black suited agent reached the huge tree before him, the violence having died down inside, he drew his paintbrush weapon from over his back and began to sweep his devil fruit paint through the enhancing weapon and out over the tip of the brush. The fine bristles flicked over the husk of the trunk and with one fluid motion flames exploded over its? form as he painted the fire and brought it to life. The blaze grew, and grew, and grew, ensnaring the object of life and knowledge in the burning grip of doom. Its history would be destroyed, it?s existence erased. There would be no recollection of it?s ever reality. 
*?This is it!?*

Suddenly the island began to rumble, explosions going off at particular points to dislodge the structure of the earth. The clown held his ground fairly easily, both hands in his pockets as the world shook around him. The murderous eyes lingered about for the cause, watching as the explosion after explosion broke apart the island, piece by piece.
*?A fail safe??* He said to himself curiously. Just then an explosion erupted around him and swallowed the agent in a mighty cloud. A cloud of gas emerged from the cracks of the island, growing over any who still breathed on Ohara, destroying them without any warning or mercy. The bodies of those killed by the World Government became no more than paste, everything did in fact. The whole island was being destroyed by it?s self, with the intention of taking the agents along with it. However just off the coast of the island the marine vessel stood out of harms way, those present watching the destruction in the distance. Hatsu stood upon the deck with his arms crossed and in the corner of the shadows. The rest of the agents all present, watching the island collapse upon itself and wipe away all evidence. Shongul landed upon the deck a few moments later, without so much as a scratch upon him, only the blood of innocents. As he composed himself to full height, his eyes also locked on the scene over the waters, his tongue ran over his lips in a sadistic fashion. 
*?How amusing. Whats next??*

Ohara was destroyed, many innocents slaughtered, and the story covered up by the World Government. Only those whom lived the events know thr truth, and that truth would be their demise...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 21, 2011)

*Yeah but he's cool though..., Organ Island...*

Tina walked in relative silence with the man called Spicer, still trying to figure him out. She had agreed to be his "lady"... mostly because she guessed two things about the man based on their little time together. 

1). He wasn't the type to force a woman against her will. 
2). He was pretty dumb and it would be easy to talk her way out of an uncomfortable situation. 

So for now, going along with the lady business guaranteed her an interview... 

"Spicer-san, can you PLEASE answer some questions now? 
"Nope. Not until I eat!"

... after his 3rd lunch for the day, of course.

Tina sighed.


Spicer himself walked on with a beaming smile, the brim of his sombrero pulled up so that he can zero in on any potential feeding holes along the way. 

"Been there... been there... been there... Hey, seniortia, help me look!"
"Since you refuse to speak I refuse to speak." Tina spat back, arms folded. 
"Aye Caramba! What a difficult woman... I think I want a divorce." Spicer said alongside a huge sigh. 
"We're not married, idiot! And you don't get to say that I'M the difficult one here!" She shouted toward him.
"Look, someon'es coming."
"What?"

Tina immediately went on guard when she saw the young, spirited man with red hair rocket in their direction. People she didn't know rocketing up to her... she didn't like the look of it at all. 

"Do you know that guy?!?"
"No. But its okay. He's cool. I can tell."
"SUUUGEEE! A midget gunman!!!" 

What midget? Tina thought with a sweatdrop.

"Awesome-gunman-san, are you really a gunman? And a pirate? Wanna be a pirate anyway? Come and join my crew! There's cake! And we have a Beardy and a canon!" 

Tina blinked.

"Isn't it a little rude to just as-"

The bandito snickered.

"Yes I'm a gunman, I'm kind of a pirate too, sure I'll join your crew WHAT KINDA CAKE CAN WE HAVE IT RIGHT NOW?! What's a beardy, CANNONS ARE AWESOME LET'S BE COMPADRES!"

"It can't be that simple!" Tina shouted.

"Sure it can. He's awesome." Billy leaned closer to Spicer, whispering far too loudly. "Is she stupid?"
"A little. And she's a rotten girlfriend."

"I CAN HEAR YOU, MORONS!" Tina's head was enlarged. 

... And then suddenly the boy looked familar.

Tanned, young, about 6’1’’, red hair... 

*-A Wanted Poster flashed dramatically in Tina's mind. 10,000,000 beli-* 

"B-Billy D. Woodpecker..." she muttered beneath her breath. Her eyes fell on the infamous pirate's companion for the first time. "And Jessie Roseo?!?!" 

"Okay, Do you guys mind if I steal my boyfriend for a sec? We'll be right back kay? Kay, coolness." Tina grabbed Spicer and pulled him away before anyone could object. 

"Wait a minute, seniorita! What about the cake?!?" Spicer cried as he was carried off into a dark corner. 

---------------- 

"Okay, look." Tina handed Spicer a copy of two wanted posters. She always kept copies of wanted posters on hand, just in case. 

".... So, that's them."
"Exactly!"
"So what? He's cool."
"He's Billy D. Woodpecker! He nearly bankrupt an enitre village in his last caper!"
"Nah, he's cool. You're wrong."
"The facts aren't wrong, Spicer! The paper says..." She thought for a moment about her own position earlier. "Well, the paper isn't ALWAYS right but..."
"Look at him, seniorita... Tell me, do you see a bad man?" 

Tina sighed. 

"Spicer, he looks nice, but life isn't always that simple. I hope you don't have to learn that the hard wa-"
"Thought you wanted to talk to pirates."
"Yeah I do... but... it's just a matter of showing a little more caution. Use a little finesse, understand? You can't just go away with a wanted man because he promises you cake. What? What are you doing?! Wait!"

Spicer grabbed her Tina her arm and walked right back up to Billy and who they assumed was Jessie Roseo. 

"Mi seniorita doesn't trust you. Tell her you're cool." Spicer said, straight-faced.

"YOU IDIOT!!!" Tina's eyes were bulging.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 21, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Day Time-
> 
> "Oi, Get up." Rex smacks Alex upside the head, knocking Alex off his bed. "Damn it... what the hell..." Alex's body was still heavily injured, he could barely move. "We've gotta move. They're marching.""Eh? Whose marching?" Rex tosses Alex his blades. "Dunno, but they seem to REALLY hate us, cool huh?" Rex smirked, Alex just shook his head. "Bastard is happy to have enemies?"
> 
> ...



Tommy's eyes twitched as both the voice of Rex and the shaking of someone woke him up, and Tommy's eyes fluttered open, his vision coming back to him to see Akari shaking him, ?Hmm, Akari?? Tommy blinked as he tried to get his barrings back, and suddenly he remembered where he was, ?Oh, right, I'm on that Bazolika Island place.?

?Oh Good, you're awake!? Akari smiled sadly at Tommy, ?You have to get moving, another pirate crew has shown up, and they don't seem very happy about something you guys did.?

?Oh that's great, exactly what I wanted for breakfast, a knuckle sandwich to the face.? Tommy hopped up out of bed, grabbing his trusted Staff, ?I'm eating all the damn full course meals I want after this fight, I detest fighting on an empty stomach.? Tommy began to walk out of the room, but turned back to look at Akari, ?You stay put here, and don't come outside for _*anything*_, got it??

?Y.. yeah..? Akari muttered, Tommy could see the worried look on her face, however he had no time to say any comforting words to her. After giving Akari a small smile, he headed out the door to the exit of the apartment.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy's eyes twitched as both the voice of Rex and the shaking of someone woke him up, and Tommy's eyes fluttered open, his vision coming back to him to see Akari shaking him, ?Hmm, Akari?? Tommy blinked as he tried to get his barrings back, and suddenly he remembered where he was, ?Oh, right, I'm on that Bazolika Island place.?
> 
> ?Oh Good, you're awake!? Akari smiled sadly at Tommy, ?You have to get moving, another pirate crew has shown up, and they don't seem very happy about something you guys did.?
> 
> ...



"Oi! No time for chit char!" Alex rushed past grabbing Tommy's arm and flinging him down the hallway, blood was still pouring out of his wound as he moved, seen as his bandages became red. "Sorry, but we've got to move."  Alex wasn't wearing his usual normal vest he was wearing a black shirt with white flames, kept unbuttoned so he could keep the pressure off his stitches.

Rex and Alex moved through the building, grabbing Ken and Ral and ripping them out of their bedrooms as well. "I was just enjoying the sleep too..." Kaidou grumbles, tossing his gun belts and letting out a low grumble. "Let's just focus on beating the crap out of those guys! REXEXEXEXEXEX!" Rex laughs loudly, a grin filling his face.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 22, 2011)

*Rumboar Island~ The End​*
Galahad calmly took a sip from his giant beer mug which was the size of a barrel, might I add. He slowly put it down and then looked at Beatrix, his single red eye staring down at her. He was well aware of the Empress's power and she even ruled an entire nation of warrior women. A grin forms on Galahad's face as he noted all of this. To him, a woman who could fight was the only kind of woman that existed in his head. The Dragon Empress considered herself very unconquerable, but that didn't stop Galahad from trying... "Ah~ Your presence is... desirable." He said. Beatrix twitched at his words, "I'll need your help on Rumboar anyway, empress." He told her winking. Beatrix looked very confused, but at the same time, she was glad that someone in the damn organization was given her the respect she deserved.

However, Galahad started to chuckle... He then spit out his beer and started to laugh very loudly, causing the animals on the ship to look over at him in suprise. "Just kidding!" The man told Beatrix. He then stood up from his chair and clenched his fists, "Look here, Venus." He stated simply, preferring to call her by her codename. "Fuck Darver. You can come with me and destroy the factory, but don't get in my damn way!" He exclaimed, causing the empress's face to go red with anger. Her hand was on her sword. Galahad noticed this and wasn't frightened at the least, "Then maybe after that, you can make some ham and cheese sandwiches for me and my crew." 

"Unless you won't to skip dinner and go straight to desert..." He said slyly. 

Only the presence of 100 mighty beasts, several of which were capable of speaking and were skilled warriors stopped Beatrix from lopping off Galahad's head. That and the huge, shadowy, tentacled creature that followed the Ark everywhere it went, fighting for it's master. Galahad simply laughed and then pointed ahead, "We're here." Indeed, they were nearing the shore. Galahad rose his eyebrow, the one that wasn't hidden by the eyepatch. "It appears that someone has beaten us here..." 

*---*

Moby and his two comrades, Polly and Oda were gathering up the World Pirates crew when Polly, her senses, top par notice a ship approaching the shore. "Captain! There's a huge ship coming towards the island!" The strange woman shouted to Moby, who looked up. He was dragging Duke's limp body across the sand, having utterly crushed him a few minutes ago. "Hmm, I wonder who it could possibly be... Hopefully not anymore troublesome rookies." He stated. Polly snorted at this, "THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE!" She cackled. Oda merely looked and he soon recognizes the ship. It was one of his inventions of course. "Oda's- My Ark... The ship that was built on my command to save the beasts I had created." He stated. His eyes widen when the Ark gets close and it's size is made even more apparent. Then someone jumps off it.

A huge tanned blonde-haired man with tattoos on his arm and a long-coat of true badass proportions was standing before those three. His face looks stern and serious as he looks at everyone present. Soon after that, Beatrix and her dragon raizen come down on the shore, the Empress making her usual grand entrance. If that wasn't enough... a huge monkey-man followed, stepping off the ship in a less intimidating manner... But the huge bazooka he mounted on his shoulder made it more then clear that he meant business. 

​
As Kurotsuchi stood by his commander's side, he says, "What should we do, Boss?" Galahad's arms were crossed as he looked at the people on the beach. "A Shichibukai?" He said, when he saw Moby. He might not keep up with the newspapers, but he was wise enough to know that the Government had appointed a new little dog. They must've sent him to the island to protect the factory, maybe they'd gotten word of the Makaousu's plans to destroy it... Galahad didn't care. He noticed the World Pirates crew, scattered and broken. It looked like they had put up quite the fight which was especially impressive considering Moby's reputation. He then sees the dead bodies of slaves everywhere, their blood on the trees and such. Now it all made sense... these pirates had somehow destroyed the factory and freed the slaves in it. Only for the Warlord to murder them without a care. He would've been a little irritated that he'd beaten to the target by a bunch of rookies, but he was angered about the slaves. He was a former slave himself and he had seen this many times...












Galahad gritted his teeth, "What are we going to do?" He said, repeating Kurotsuchi's question. "We're going to fight."

Kurotsuchi nods, taking his huge gun off his shoulder and pointing it at Oda, his first target. Galahad was still looking at the crew, "Not you Kurotsuchi... I want you to get those pirates and put them on their ship. They've done us a favor by destroying the factory and freeing... the slaves." Kurotsuchi again nods, putting up no argument. He always obeyed the orders of his commander. Beatrix looked rather miffed about this, "W-what do you mean let the pirates get away!" She scowled. Galahad simply rolled his eyes... Why did such a beautiful woman have to ruin herself by talking so much, "Shut up." He told Beatrix. Meanwhile, Kurotsuchi and a few other members of the animal crew had followed him and grabbed the crew.

Kurotsuchi stood over Rush and put a hand on him to lift the body of the rabbit man. The rabbit twisted strangely, trying to knock away Kurotsuchi even while he was unconcious. "These kids have some spirit..." He said, taking the bunny man who wouldn't be out of place on the Ark with the other beasts. The others grab Kaya, Art, and two animals had to lift Brolly, who was more massive then the others. Kurotsuchi was about to leave but he steps on something.

"Huh?" A beeping mechanical head... Strange, but he had seen stranger in his day. He puts the head in one head and continues walking, the eyes blinking in and out.

Galahad sees Duke, who Moby is standing by, preventing his beastly servants from grabbing him. Galahad would handle that, "Moby Bridges, eh? Dog of the Government!" He said. "What do you stay to that, Beatrix?" 

The empress seemed to have gone in the direction of Polly, the only woman there besides herself. She probably wanted to compare beauty or something like that, knowing how conceited Beatrix was. As Moby merely stared at Galahad he sees them taking the crew away, "They won't make it far away... Even with your monkey... Whoever you are." Moby said. Galahad chuckled, "That's where you are wrong, my friend!" He snorted. As Kurotsuchi loaded the World Pirates onto the ship, a shadowy creature can be seen moving underneath the Avenging Norseman. Galahad then cracks his knuckles and points at Duke's body, "You're standing in the way." He said simply. The Makaousu agent digs in his coat's pockets and pulls out several sharpened pencils. Moby rose an eyebrow, "What are those for?" Galahad starts to charge forward, "Obviously, not writing!" He roared, throwing the pencils at incredible speed. They shoot through the air like missiles towards Moby.

Moby twisted his body to dodge, but his eyes widen when the monkey-man from earlier with incredible speed moves from the ship to Duke's spot. The monkey bent down and scooped up the red-haired captain in his arms like a baby. He held on to him tightly and then ducked as Moby tries to punch him. Kurotsuchi took off sprinting in the opposite direction. "I wonder why captain wanted to save these rookies..." He was use to the boss's rather... random nature. He looked over his shoulder as he battled with Moby.

"I'll worry about that later." He said. Then he looks down at Duke and his eyes widden, "What!" Now he knew why Galahad wanted to save Duke and his crew... Maybe he didn't even recognize the boy's face, but he was sure he would if he got good enough glance... This boy, Kaiser, his father had the same red hair. 

"Son of the 'Adventure'."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi! No time for chit char!" Alex rushed past grabbing Tommy's arm and flinging him down the hallway, blood was still pouring out of his wound as he moved, seen as his bandages became red. "Sorry, but we've got to move."  Alex wasn't wearing his usual normal vest he was wearing a black shirt with white flames, kept unbuttoned so he could keep the pressure off his stitches.
> 
> Rex and Alex moved through the building, grabbing Ken and Ral and ripping them out of their bedrooms as well. "I was just enjoying the sleep too..." Kaidou grumbles, tossing his gun belts and letting out a low grumble. "Let's just focus on beating the crap out of those guys! REXEXEXEXEXEX!" Rex laughs loudly, a grin filling his face.



?Oi!? Tommy shouts as he gets tossed down the hallway by Alex, he barely manages to flip himself into an upright position, ?That wasn't necessary, I have my own two legs dammit! Besides, should an injured man really be tossing around people like they're rag dolls to him?!? Tommy walked outside of the building to see what the commotion was about, and he took off into the town to see if he could get a better grasp of just what exactly was going on. Tommy caught up with someone nearby, ?Oi you, you know what the hell is going on here??

?Not a clue, sir.? The man sighed, ?All I know is there's one vicious looking group of pirates coming this way, and they mean business.? The man pointed at Rex who had just exited the hotel, ?Apparently they got some beef with that there Captain of yours, supposedly a crew member of his killed two of their men last night.?

?So let me get this straight, someone from _our _crew killed two pirates from this group coming into the village.? Tommy looked over to the people who had come outside of the hotel now, ? And now you're telling me these guys are coming into the town looking for revenge??

?That's pretty much the gist of it, sir.? The man sighed loudly, pulling out a pipe, ?If I didn't know better, I'd say you better get out there and deal with them, we don't need any trouble in this town.?

?_So much for being an island of Gods,_? Tommy thought to himself as he rolled his eyes, ?_Now I have to deal with a group of unfriendly bastards who are out looking merely for revenge._? Tommy twirled his staff around, ?Can you direct me to which way they're coming from??

?Sure thing.? The man pointed off in the direction the group of pirates happened to be heading in from, ?You go straight ahead that way, and you'll be there within no time flat.?

?Thanks a lot.? Tommy took off in the direction the man had pointed him off towards, despite knowing how the life of a pirate worked, who the hell would have been stupid enough to kill someone in a town which happened to be allowing them everything free as long as they kept things peaceful? Couldn't have been Rex or Ral since those two would be more interested in food before they ever killed someone, Tommy hadn't even heard a peep out of Ken for the past day, save for when he came home last night, Kimichi obviously didn't have that kind of mentality set in stone, which left Alex or Kaidou as the two prime suspects, ?I'll bet it was Kaidou, that bastard seems much more fishy than Alex.? Tommy sighed to himself, ?He doesn't tell you anything about himself, so you don't know exactly what the man is thinking.?

Tommy had a multitude of thoughts run through his head, including the thought that he should just run off somewhere and leave the rest of this to the crew, however he stopped himself in the middle of the thoughts rumbling through his head, ?The hell am I thinking? I should just get the hell out of here and let those guys deal with it?? Tommy shook his head clean of those thoughts, ?How can I call myself a man if I'm not even willing to fight for my own crew because I'm too damn lazy?? Tommy made himself a conviction at that point, he had chosen the life of a pirate after all, so he couldn't let Rex and the others down by not being out on the battlefield, ?I just my hope my weapon holds out long enough until we can move to the next island.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2011)

In town-

"Seems like there's some fun on the horizon." Raymond grins, he was getting excited, this kind of fight was just what he needed after being "caged" for so long. "Such an ugly thing, truly. Can't we skip this messy event and let them have the town?" Vincent shook his head. "Indeed, there is nothing glamorous in this." Brent adds. "Come on boys! Enjoy the smell of battle, it's been too long since we've been let free!" Gallero laughs, gripping his blade. "Besides, the two bosses have come with us. We should try and show some respect right?" 

In front of the men were Galleon and his son Zahalla. The two of them were silent, they could hear everything the others were saying, but they chose to ignore them. As they walked down the streets, Alex, Kaidou and Kimchi recognized them right away. "Oi! What do you think you're doing!?" Rex shouts, he could see them holding weapons, did they intend to take his target? NO WAY! "We're defending the town." Galleon spoke in his gruff yet commanding voice. 

"Now sit down child, there's no need for amateurs to step in and defend this place." Rex's left eye twitched when Galleon spoke. "OI! listen here gramps! I'm no amatar... amatear... Whatever you said! I'm the captain of the green cloak pirates! These guys want MY head, not yours, so why don't you go sit down and drink your vitamins or whatever you old people do."

"Insolent worm!" Galleon stepped forward, gripping the handle of his pole axe. "You wanna go!?" Rex and Galleon were head to head, lightning erupting from their eyes. "Hey, Hey! Come on now! Calm down!" Vincent walks between the two, stopping the fight along with Alex. "I've got an idea." Raymond smirks a bit. "How bout we have a contest, whoever takes out the most cannon fodder gets to fight the big baddies."

Rex grinned when he heard the challenge. "CHALLENGE ACCEPTED!" 

A few moments later-

The green cloaks and Galleons men stand in a straight line, looking over the army of hundreds of pirates coming towards them. "Woooooo~" Rex whistled, "That's a lot of men." "Scared brat?" Galleon scoffed, a small smile forming on the corner of his lips. "No way." Rex responds in kind. "Alex, Kaidou, Kimchi, Tommy, Ken, Ral... Be on guard. Don't let your attacks let up for a second. We're gonna win this challenge no matter what!" Rex clenches his fists tightly, he can see a large figure leading the charge. 

Soon in fact, the figure is merely a hundred feet from them, the army all standing at a halt as he steps forward half way. "Which one of you is Rex." He shouts. "That'd be me!" Rex points at himself, the man looks up at him and nods. "HE LIVES! THE REST DIE!" The man shouts, a black shroud keeping his face hidden from the others. "SIR!" The men charge forward, hundreds of pirates all attacking with one goal... Kill. 

BLAM, BLAM BLAM BLAM BLAM!!! Five shots ring out and rip through the skulls of five of the pirates, Kaidou flips his fun open and replaced the bullets with blinding speed before firing off another five shots, each one hitting the targets between the eyes. "That's ten for us so far." He smirked.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Battle Time​
Tommy noticed the group of people in front of him, he easily recognized Gallero from the group as one of the people he met before, Tommy went to say something to the man, however Rex had spoken up before, asking what the hell the people had been doing there. A much older man spoke up, telling Rex to settle down and that amateurs need not step up to defend the town, ?_I take a slight bit of offense to being called an amateur, but if that old bag of bones thinks he can handle the job, I'd be happy to let him do so._? Tommy thought to himself. Rex unfortunately happened to be the one calling the shots, and he flat out gave the gramps a piece of his mind, ?_So much for the thought of letting them do all the work._?

?Oi, oi.? Tommy gaped at the two as it looked like they had been prepared to fight, however Alex and another man happened to step into the square off and calm things down, not for long however as the man who had stepped in with Alex said that they should have a little competition, whoever happened to be able to take out the most cannon fodder would be the ones to fight the main bad guys, ?That's not really much of a competition, they won't be difficult to take out to begin with.? Rex however had decidedly accepted the challenge, and within a few moments the entire group appeared in front of him.

?You're serious?? Tommy looked at the army of men as they marched towards them, ?I've heard of morning exercise, but this is taking that to a whole new extreme.? Tommy watched as the apparent leader of the group shouted a question to them, asking which one of them is Rex. The Captain responded in kind, and the man nodded at him, then exclaimed that he lives while the rest die, and motioned the men to rush at them, ?That's a little harsh isn't it?? Tommy didn't have time to say the rest of his thoughts as six men rushed at him, ?Ultimate Broiler.? Tommy spun his staff around an incredible speed, and a spout of boiling water shot out at the men charging towards him, blowing them backwards into another group of six men with harsh force, ?Eat me, don't forget to write.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 22, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Bats to Ya!?]​*
Dsurion didn’t quite know who Zero thought he was. Tying his legs off, that is one thing. But threaten him, that he would end him in the instant that he tried to cut his wire. This man was pompous and way too arrogant for his own good. Something that might just end him one day. A dark smile etches across Dsurion’s features, for a man that wanted to get stronger, Zero sure couldn’t handle himself very well. But that was another matter all together. From beneath the sands a small bulge forms near Dsurion’s feet. It moves without a sound, not even Zero’s keen audio perception picked it up as it swam around the lunatic’s feet. While Zero spoke two small metallic pincers slowly rose form the ground, with a clamp they latch onto the wire and slowly pull as not to alert Zero as it swam around in ever deepening circles, and by the time the ego manic was done talking the small scorpion had unwound its master’s legs  and set him free. Still not moving a muscle Dsurion merely watched as his captain pulled a small carved whistle from one of his pockets.

It was rather simple looking as it is pulled to the man’s lips. Inhaling Zero bites down onto the wood and blows. What is produced is a high pitched note. Dsurion wouldn’t have noticed it if it weren’t for his mechanical enhancements. The eye quickly analyzes the frequency and matches it to known creatures. Data scrolled down the eye’s internal list as Zero quickly identified the creatures as Shark Piranha, a small species of bat like creatures that could clean bones in seconds. Dsurion bit his lower lip a bit as the data scrolled and Zero talked.  Dsurion narrows  his left eye while he pulled his left arm up closer to his body. Zero obviously didn’t think this aspect of their training out. Setting some internal gears into motion Dsurion begins to transform his arm. It is noticeably more smooth then his former arm. Gyros spin and gears turn as the arm itself slides and contorts its shape. His hand splits and the fingers shorten as the forearm shrinks in diameter. Soon a long multi-barreled gun forms. Two long swooping features extend from the bottom of the weapon as Dsurion slams the sword of Plundarr into the sands. Reaching around he pushes his hand into his bag and pulls out two crescent shaped boxes. These were new inventions that this innovative sociopath created. In a hollowed out potion near the top the same weird ammunition that Dsurion had used on a belt in the last port town they were in can be clearly seen. 

His hand is quick and precise, with a loud click the first ’clip’ is slid into one of the long swooping protrusions on the gun, then with a flip of the wrist the other ’clip’ is also slid into place alongside the first. Spitting past his blade Dsurion reaches over and grabs a knob on his arm and pulls down. A clank followed shortly by a ping can be heard as two rounds are chambered up. Yes, Zero defiantly didn’t think this one too far out in advance. Dsurion’s weapon may not be good at a lot of things, but there is two things that it excels at remarkably well. The first is bringing the rain and thusly the pain. And secondly, more to this end, it is very loud and noisy.  If the pressure off an incomplete and flawed Soru was enough to fuck with his perception, then the pressure off this weapon would be twice the headache. Dsurion chuckled to himself as the barrels locked in place and the steam started to pour form downward facing vents. If these creatures size was any indication, then the noise they would produce would be lack luster in comparison, don’t die dear captain Dsurion thought as his eye began to target the bat like creatures. Small cross hairs lit up on the closest ones while Dsurion grabs the handle of his double weapon.   “Lock and Load, Mate!” Dsurion scowls as the bats rotate in a spiral formation as the first group breaks off in their direction. From the pouch as Dsurionm’s side a small silver orb rockets free in a burst of steam. 

With a soft thud, Frenzy whom transformed in mid flight, lands with a chattering chuckle. In its four hands the same clips that Dsurion had loaded into his mechanical arm is seen. With a bounce he is on his master’s body and scaling to the arm itself. A loud rolling click is heard as the barrels break to the left but then begin to spin rapidly counter clock wise to the left. With a loud venting whistle steam pours from the two vents as Dsurion pulls his arm up toward the incoming flying rats. A four and a half foot long white flame is fired from the barrel, then the pounding thuds of the gunpowder erupts. The leaves in the nearby trees shake under the violent noise as the first cascade of hail is sent up toward the sky.  As quick as the Shark Piranha were, the surprise of the attack coupled with the loud noise the weapon made, it interfered with their tracking slightly, allowed the first volley of Dsurion’s ammo to tear into about a third of the group that broke off in his initial direction. Parts and pieces fall form the heavens as the bat like monstrosities quickly adapt.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 22, 2011)

*Zero: Listening*

His training regime might have seen a bit rushed to most people, but he had it all thought out. Down to the very last detail. the listening training was also for this reason. Not only could he listen to where the sounds where coming from, but he was also able to shut out unwanted sounds..to a point. He thought One would have upgraded the gun so that it made less sound, but it seemed he had to actually tell him to do that. But he was able to shut the sound of heavy gunfire somewhat.

*"Zero Zero no More Projectile...Machine Gun!"* he yelled, pointing to the general area where he heard the sound of bats. It only mananged to kill about three of them.

The rest darted towards the two. Only about three went for One, while the rest went for Zero. *"Zero Zero no More Palm Style!"* he said loudly. The air around his hands seemed to be sucked into his palms. When the bats got within one meter of the man, he started spinning with his hands outstretched. The bats seemed to be dragged  towards him, and every time they hit his palm, instead of being knocked down, they seemed to dissapear. He was supposed to use his his knives, but the loud noice from his crewmembers gun was too loud for that to be effective. He turned to One, and frowned.* "Could you make some sort of silencer for your gun next time?" *he said with a slightly angry look on his face as the next batch of bats started circling them.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Rex Vs Fodder-

"Abyss Strike Level 2!" Rex slams his fist into one of the fodder pirates, knocking him backwards through the massive crowd of men. "Are we just going to let them win?" Zahala asks. "Why not let them have a little fun first." Galleon holds his pole axe high into the air. "I wanted to give them hope of victory." Galleon takes off running towards the crowd of men. "OI! DON'T BREAK A HIP HOLD MAN!" Rex laughs, kicking another pirate away into the crowd. 

"Downpour Slash." Galleons leaps into the air and begins to spin around before crashing into the ground, sending a group of twenty pirates flying into the air. "W...wow..." Rex's eyes widened, he was taken aback by the power the old guy had. "Tornado slash!" Galleon leaps into the air and spins around once more, slicing up the men he sent upward and knocking them into the ground. 

"Alright, Guess i'll have have to up my own attacks." Rex jumps into the air and cocks his fist back "GOD'S FIST!" Rex shouts, crashing into the ground and sending five guys flying away into the crowd. "Nice try amatuer." Galleon smirked. "SHUT UP! I JUST INVENTED IT! IT'S NOT PERFECTED YET!" Rex growled, but Galleon just laughed, he hated to admit it.. but he kind of liked the boy.

Kaidou/Kimchi-

"This is getting too easy." Kaidou fires off five more shots before pulling out another pistol and unloading another five, quickly reloading both guns, he continues to fire off shot after shot, taking down the pirate fodder one after another. "Oi! Kimchi, stay back alright?" Kimchi nodded, keeping himself hidden behind Kaidou. "Kay..." Kaidou hated to admit it... but the little fishman, well, in the few weeks they'd known each other Kaidou had ended up becoming his protector. Now, he felt attached to the little fucker.

As Kaidou was distracted by simply standing in one spot and firing at everything that moved, a few pirates managed to sneak up behind him. They hoped to take out Kimchi and Kaidou as they kept focus on the others, but Kimchi heard their feet crunch on the sand. "Eh?" the fishman turned around and one of the pirates leaped at him. "KAIDOU!" Kimchi leaped forward and threw a right punk. "Fishman Karate! 20 tile punch!" His fist connects with the pirates and knocks the man to the ground, blood coming out from his mouth.

Kaidou quickly turned on his heels and fired at the other pirates, looking down at the little fishman and smirking. "You're pretty tough there little guy." Kimchi looked up at him and smiled. "T...thanks."

Alex-

Alex had managed to cut down a few men using his new blade, but he could feel his stitches ripping as he fought, if he kept this up, if he continued to go all out his wound would re-open. "Damn it... Can't we wrap this up quickly..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

He was sleeping peacefully, the last night was just too tiring for him as he tried to develop a new technique when he realized that for now controlling the purple flame would be quite difficult, that was until Rex and Alex arrived to the rooms of the crew saying that they had to fight against someone, Ral woke up reluctantly still sleepy. Actually just after they went out to face the enemy, the red-headed guy was still sleepy barely standing. That was until the guns being fired, the voices of the army in front of them and the voices of his comrades started to wake him up slowly.

Raising his head to see what was happening, a group of five men attacked him though only one hit the Green cloak in the face sending him to the ground_"HAHAHA! hey, these guys aren?t anything special, look at this weakling, I defeated him in one punch!"_the guy laughed looking at the other four as Ral wasn?t moving at all but then a little explosion of blue fire occurred  behind the man, the five men looked at it already sweating"Uh? who?s the weakling, punk?!"Tiger?s voice was heard as he was coming out from inside the fire, both hands involved in blue flames though these were different from before, they were a little darker than usual, probably result of his training where he tried to make his flames stronger"Listen to me little shits...I had a tiresome day yesterday and just because of you assholes i had to wake up early"he said, his hair covering his eyes before he raised his look to let them see his eyes golden eyes resembling...a tiger maybe?

_"WAAAA!!!"_the men shouted not too loud but definitely a little scared"You?re dead bastards"he said and then"Blue flame: Flame strike"he whispered and punched the guy who hit him before sending him against the other four sending all of them flying and knocking them out"I?m pissed you ass holes come at me!!!"he said raising his burning fists to the air.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 22, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates - Tommy Jones

?Today is just really not my day.? Tommy swung his staff into a group of people which had gotten closed to them, and knocked them away from him, about four if he had to guess at the number, ?First I get woken up early.? Tommy shot out a water slicer which knocked another group of five away from him, ?Then I have to skip breakfast because of a commotion going on in town.? Tommy twirled his staff around as he prepared to strike out at another group, ?Now I have to deal with stupid crap.? Tommy went to go swing his sword again, however the group he went to swing at had been cut down, along with another group, courtesy of Gallero who had decided to join the battle now that the older man had gone on the move.

?I'll thank you for that, but next time don't go stealing other people's opponents.? Tommy grinned at Gallero, ?It doesn't make you look good as a person.?

?Hmm.. I suppose you're right.? Gallero spoke with dull interest in Tommy, he seemed more interested in taking on the opponents before him, ?I'll have to be more careful next time.? Gallero shot off after the next group.

?Sheesh, personality change much?? Tommy scratched his head, the man entered one fight and suddenly he went from calm and collected to downright blood thirsty, ?That's not unusual at all.?

?KILL HIM!? Tommy heard another man shout, and saw a much large group coming at him than before, at least fifteen men this time around, ?NONE OF THEM LIVE EXCEPT THE CAPTAIN!?

?Yeah, yeah, I heard it enough the first time.? Tommy twirled his staff around again, then pointed it outward, ?*Special Style Gatling Gun!*? Multiple shots of water that acted like compressed bullets shot out of the staff at incredibly speed hitting half of the group, ?*Water Slash!*? Tommy swung another slash of water at the remaining group, taking them out of the fight, ?I'm starting to get bored of the same routine boys, can't you think of something more interesting than just simply charging in??​


----------



## Gaja (Jun 22, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker - Woodpecker Pirates
"East Blue" Organ Island - The town*​
A powerful bond was formed between the two D's as they looked at each other for the first time and before they even exchanged words. Both the Coyote and the Woodpecker felt exactly the same about each other, a sense of camaraderie and mutual coolness washed over them as they exchanged words for the first time. 

"Yes I'm a gunman, I'm kind of a pirate too, sure I'll join your crew WHAT KINDA CAKE CAN WE HAVE IT RIGHT NOW?! What's a beardy, CANNONS ARE AWESOME LET'S BE COMPADRES!"

This was how epicly awesome crews were supposed to be made, when Billy brought up cake, Beardy and canons people accepted and a party would ensue. How could anyone not love cake and canons? But suddenly in the middle of their epic moment on agreeing to become nakama a girl jumped in the conversation, claiming that it couldn't be that easy to get new crew members and make friends. To Billy it was just silly to say such things...

"Sure it can. He's awesome!" Billy said pointing at Spicer and saying it as if it were a world wide known fact. The fact that Tina couldn't see that made the red haired pirate wonder... Leaning to his right he whispered in to Spicer's ear, rather loudly. "Is she stupid?"

And his new awesome friend confirmed it, ahhh so she was a Baka-woman. That explained everything, well in that case she had credits. But right after getting yelled at Tina took Spicer away and started talking to him, no doubt apologizing about being a bad girlfriend. Billy just loved happy endings so he leaned next to J4 and with hearts in his eyes, and the body bag with Jacob over his shoulder he watched the love scene unfold.

But without any popcorn the little Woodpecker couldn't really focus on Tina and Spicer talking and started wondering about random shit. Like what you ask? Well if the Snail people were winning in their war against the Bunny people. Also he wondered if there were any awesome musicians to be found on this island. He really wanted a musician in his crew, and sadly out of all the Woodpeckers pirates Billy would have to say that all of them failed at being a musician. Though Billy was an un-scouted talent when it came to using pots and hammers to produce morning music, something that Jackal wasn't a fan of.

But that aside they really needed to restock on cake, since having only a month worth of cake on board was a rookie mistake, especially if you considered that gluttons like Billy and J3 were on board. "Jessie 4-ne-san what kind of ice cream do you like?" Billy was curious, they needed to restock on ice cream as well. Oh and burgers as well... and...

And just as the young pirate began drooling over the mental image of food upon food upon food he was brought back to reality with the image of Spicer saying that his girlfriend didn't trust him, and that he needed to say that he was cool.

"You ask if I'm cool? If I'm cool?!?" A spot light was pointed at Billy who for some reason was wearing a cape and a top hat over his current attire. And suddenly music started playing.










​
"Stop! STOP!!! Stop the music..." And the music stopped as Billy leaned in and looked at Tina. "Would I not be cool if I didn't have the worlds greatest navigator in my bag?!?" Saying it like kidnaping was completely normal Billy whipped the bag open and out of it Jacob fell to the ground. "Ta-Da! Now it's time to dance!"

Putting his arms over Spicer's shoulder Billy's positive energy was shared with the awesome gunman, as the Woodpecker began dancing, and his endless positive energy would surely make Coyote do the same. Of course Billy's dance was simple, just kick one leg up high, bring it back to the ground, hop a little and then bring the other one up high and sing something.

"Cake for the win! Cake for the Win!!!" The two D's were like two brothers who didn't see each other for like 18 years, and now had to celebrate their first meeting.

With Jacob on the ground and J4 near, the duo would soon be faced with meeting another new face. Meanwhile Jackal strolled the streets of Organ Island with the intention of finding his goofy captain and leaving this place. After all to him it was getting rather boring, so he wanted to tag along with Billy. After all with the red haired fire cracker it was hardly ever boring...


----------



## Eternity (Jun 22, 2011)

Eternity said:


> _10 years ago ~
> 
> A 11 year old boy was sitting by the dinner table of his house, holding his knife and fork, waiting for the food.
> 
> ...



Present day ~

Shaw is in the town dojo, training his kicks and endurance when the girl that used to visit the resturant comes in. Shaw, sweaty and topless, turns to her.

_"Hey Shaw-kuun~!" _she said lively, smilling sweetly at him.* "Hello Mari."* he said, smiling back. *"If I am not rude asking, what are you doing here?"*
_"Oh, I just wanted to train some, thats all~"_ she said, starting to strip down to her underwear. Shaw wanted to say something, but he quickly found out that she had sportswear under her other clothing. She was now sporting a brown sports bra and black sport hotpants. It was a bit revealing, to say the least, but he desided not to say anything. Mostly because he honestly didn't mind it.

Blushing slightly, he averted his eyes away from her body over to her head. *"Uhm, so you want to train? What kind of training do you have in mind? I don't mind training you..but I don't know if that is what you have in mind. You might just want to train alone, or maybe you want to spar with me...no thats stupid..or is it?"* he stuttered, stealing a few looks towards her perfectly toned body.

_"Oh calm down~" _she smiled, patting him on his shoulder. _"I want to spar."_ she said, changing her expression to a playful and mischivous one. Her leg was already right beside his face before he could prosess the situation. _"Too slow."_ she said, showing her tongue in a teasing manner.

The smile on Shaw's features widened, and he jumped a few paces back. *"A spar it is then!"*


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 22, 2011)

Green cloaks-

"Wellp that looks like 259 for us." Rex smirked, looking over at Galleon and his men. "259 as well, we even waited a few minutes to start. How sad for you." Rex's eye twitched. "So it's a tie." The crew looked out onto the battle field, there seemed to be just one more man trying to escape. "Well well, seems we've won this!" Galleon prepares to run off when the man suddenly drops to the ground with a cloud of blood hanging over him. "Hmmm? Oh sorry, i was too busy aiming to listen to you guys." Kaidou twirled a riffle he'd stolen from one of the pirates. 

"Tch... Seems you win this round." Galleon throws his hand in the air and signals for the men to move back. "We'll stay in town, make sure you don't die." Rex stuck his tongue out at the old man. "I won't die! Not now, Not ever!" 

Before the green cloaks now, were the main members of the crew, each one looking rather upset. "Seems you've defeated my army. I underestimated you." The cloaked captain comments. "But now. You die." The men charge forward, ready to engage their targets in battle.

Woodpeckers-

"Urgh... finally i'm out of the sack." Jacob rubbed his head and stood up, looking around his surroundings. "OI! WHERE THE HELL AM I!? WHAT GAVE YOU THE RIGHT TO KIDNAP ME! WHY DID YOU PUT ME IN SUCH AN ITCHY BAG!" He shouts, scratching at his back. "Honestly, so rude."


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 22, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent hit his head against the wall.

"Ow," he said to himself. He hit his head against the wall again. "Ow." And again. This time the wall shattered, but that didn't seem to make him feel any better.

"This is gonna take years..." he moaned, glancing down at a small pamphlet. It was titled: Your Inner Spirit and You. (How to not fuck up a perfectly good thing) It had been printed specifically for him, and the very first thing it said was: DO NOT FORGET MEDITATION ON THE NIGHT OF BLUE STARS

Keith slammed his head against another section of the wall. "Ow. Dumb ass. Learn how to read a calendar. Ow." He put his back to the wall and slumped down to his butt. "Oda knows how many hours of training down the drain. Kicked the bucket. Fuck, I'm stupid. Shouldn't even have wasted my time."

"But you didn't waste your time, my man," someone said from Kent's right.

Kent looked up to see a young boy standing in the doorway. He was dressed in loose clothing, much like Kent, but he also had a white hat with a red crown on it. Slung over his shoulder was a large box with two tone dials on it.

Kent stared at him for a moment. "Who the fuck are you."

The boy grinned. "You don't remember me man? We had some sick battles."

"I think I would've remember beating your face in," Kent said. 

"Nah, not those kinds of battles," the kid said with a laugh. "You must've been even more wasted than I thought last night." He paused. "But if you could do all that while drunk..."

"What are you talking about?" Kent asked. He was positive he had never seen this little kid in his life, yet something about him seemed so familiar. 

"Aight, maybe I should jog your memory," the kid said. He stood up and placed the large box on the ground, kicking it once. Immediately, music began to play.












As soon as the music started, the kid started jumping around like an idiot - except his moves weren't totally random. Kent watched with a growing fascination as he twisted his body in insane ways, throwing himself at the ground only to catch himself with his hands and throw himself back into the air. It looked a lot like...

"Some of the yoga we used to do at the temple," Kent said suddenly. 

"Yeah, that's what you said last night," the kid said. He did a backflip and then dove towards the ground, catching himself at the last minute with his hands and head. Then he threw himself up, kicking and twisting, to land on just one hand. He spun around, swinging his legs out, and popped back to his feet with a huge grin.

"Could you..." Kent said, staring at the young boy. "Could you teach me how to do that?"

The kid shrugged. "I mean you were doing it fine last night my man, but I can drill you on the basics."

"Hit me," Kent said. The boy hit him in the chest. "No, I meant with the basics."

"Oh. Right." The boy grinned. "Alright, let's go over the positions. The first is Toprock, and that's the stuff on your feet..."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 23, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Storm Trooper]​*​
Dsurion didn?t even pause at such a ridiculous request. His focus was on the air around himself and Zero, there were more important things to worry about then the noise level that his gun was producing.  Twisting his body Dsurion sweeps his arm in a wide arc. The small agile creatures, though, prove a nuisance as they adapt to Dsurion?s fire. Blood fills the air as the Shark Piranha are hit. The scorching lead burns through their flesh and rips and rend at their bodies. But fewer and fewer hit the ground as they prove to be elusive little monsters.  Smoking hot shell casings bounce off the sands while a waft of white vapor flows skyward. Frenzy in a hectically frantic pace attempts to keep pace with Dsurion?s ammunition consumption. Every fifteen or so seconds the large gun goes silent while Frenzy replaces the clip. In that time Dsurion takes a hands on approach to their rodent problem with his massive two headed blade. A sliver streak cuts horizontally, than vertically cleaving the flying nuisance?s mouth first. Dsurion growls angrily as one of the small monsters take a chunk out of his human arm. In a bite of rage he slams the flat of his Plundarr blade on the creature as it attempts to leave. With an audibly nasty squishing sound the animal is turned into sand kill as Dsurion wipes his blade clean. 

Twisting back around Dsurion swings his metallic arm back out, fully reloaded he opens fire for a third time, but he modifies his strategy first.  ?That?d be easier said than done Cap?in.? Dsurion bites while slowing the rate of his weapon?s fire.  ?Tryin? to silence a multi barreled gun that is air cooled would be hard.? Dsurion adds with a bite as he narrowed his field of vision in his cybernetic eye. Remembering what a man by the name of Jurgan told him in his youth Dsurion concentrated. Aim small, miss small.  With the rate of Fire slowed and Dsurion concentrating his aim sharply increases as the lag off the jolt of his arm is decreased. The Shark Piranha shriek in response as more of their numbers is mowed to the ground.  ?The best way to go would be water cooled, but that is high inefficient.? Dsurion quickly adds on with a ping.  Dsurion?s eye lights up indicating that he had used the last of his pre made ammunition. Looking down to his side briefly he sees that Frenzy confirmed his eyes read out. Grunting he whips his arm to the side ejecting the last two clips. Then with a twist his arm contorts and changes to a large double sided battle ax. Flipping a switch Dsurion collapses one of the blades back down on the sword of Pludarr making it a single bladed weapon. 

The senses of the small bat like creature tell them that Dsurion has been reduced to close combat. With a shriek thirty or so of the small beast surround him in a dizzying cloud like pattern. That sadist grin falls across Dsurion? features as he squats down drawing both his sword and ax across his chest in a ?X? shape.  Dsurion prepares to attack as he presses the button on the center of the Sword of Plundarr,  ?Crimson Hurricane!? is the attack that is called while the sword ignites in a burst of crimson flame. Tensing his legs he rapidly slams his feet off the ground in three quick successions while still hunched over. Dsurion may not be adapt at Soru yet, but he can get this half assed version off a little easier with each use. In a blur Dsurion vanishes, further up into the column of animals he reappears spinning rapidly. Both weapons are thrown to the side igniting the whole area in flame. A small heated gust of wind kicks off the attack as Dsurion's move beings to slaughter the beast he was in the midst of.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

*Zero: A secret weapon*

The sound of screetching animals was like a drug to Zero. His endorfins was in high gear, making him feel like he was the king of the world. This was a side of himself he tried his best to keep hidden from One. His tongue traced around hos lips and a big grin appears on his face.

*"Zero Zero no More Palm Style!" *he screamed out.

_Several hours ago, while training his vision ~_

_*"Stamping in place several times to add momentum.."* he muttered as he was listening to the array of sounds around him. *"Soru.."* he wispered, pressing his foot into the sand several times, as fast as he could. He fell to the ground. *"Stability.."* he muttered, deep in thought. His brain was in high gear now. Every last ounce of cells where working to learn this. *"Soru."* The speed was higher now, but he did not vanish like his mechanical underling. *"Soru. Soru. Soru.."* after every try, he learned more about what to do, and what not to do. 

Then his bright intellect popped out another bright idea. *"Zero Zero no Soru."* he whispered. His vanished. This soru was better then One's, but far from perfected. 
By removing the air around his legs, he managed to decrease the air drag._

Now ~

With his hands ready, he yelled out* "Zero Zero no Soru!"* and dissapearing in a blur.


----------



## Ender (Jun 23, 2011)

Ryuu was coming in and out of consciousness. He saw the sky, felt the hard deck of the ship along his back, along with the warmth from his blood. The last thing he remembered before the darkness took him again was wishing his crew didn?t share his fate. The next time he woke up briefly, he heard someone crying. ?_Please don?t let anyone be dead??_ he thought before blacking out again. 

The next time he came around, he felt tightness around his chest. Had someone treated him? Was he going to live?? He felt someone carrying him the next time. ?_What?s going on?? Who?s there???_ he tried to voice these thoughts but his body couldn?t manage it. 

Ryuu had no idea how much time had passed between each instance of consciousness or since he got stabbed but it felt like years when he finally opened his eyes in full consciousness. His soldier training had given him the instinct NOT to make any sudden movements. Before looking around and seeing where he was, he closed his eyes and did a mental check-up on his body. His chest still ached but it was manageable, whoever stitched it up did a pretty good job. The rest of his cuts and bruises were healing up nicely, they wouldn?t cause any problems. Confident in his recovery, Ryuu took the risk of slowly sitting up and looking around. Ryuu was in a room in what appeared to be a large house. The room was of decent size, with enough space for 3 beds, one for Raven, Archey, and himself. After making sure his stitches hadn?t come undone, Ryuu slowly got to his feet, grabbed a near-by crutch, and proceeded to his fellow shipmates, checking their recovery progress and changing anything that needed to be changed. 

After he was satisfied that they would be fine, he slowly walked to the door. On the other side, he heard the THUMP THUMP of what he figured were 2 kids running. Then he heard Mikaela?s voice, ?Thrush! Parrot!?, followed by her cries. Ryuu smiled to himself and opened the door. ?Hey, can you keep it down? Someone of us are trying to sleep here!? he said with a grin on his face.

?What are you doing up!? Get back in bed!? yelled Parrot, as he started walking towards Ryuu. ?Don?t worry! I?m fine! I checked?? Darkness came to him as quickly as a Spot-Billed Duck. ?Son of a bitch!? cursed Parrot as he rushed over and caught him before he hit the ground, ?Damn doctors! Always think they know everything!?


----------



## Eternity (Jun 23, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Ryuu was coming in and out of consciousness. He saw the sky, felt the hard deck of the ship along his back, along with the warmth from his blood. The last thing he remembered before the darkness took him again was wishing his crew didn?t share his fate. The next time he woke up briefly, he heard someone crying. ?_Please don?t let anyone be dead??_ he thought before blacking out again.
> 
> The next time he came around, he felt tightness around his chest. Had someone treated him? Was he going to live?? He felt someone carrying him the next time. ?_What?s going on?? Who?s there???_ he tried to voice these thoughts but his body couldn?t manage it.
> 
> ...



*Archey Madma*

Archey was still laying in his bed with no apparent signs of waking up. The wounds on his torso was still bleeding from time to time, so the pile of  bandages ready to be used was bigger then around the others.

*Mikaela Arianda*

"Ryuu!" she yelled, smiling even more. But when he collapsed, she was brought back to the memory of her father's death. "NO!" she screamed, cold sweat pouring from her pores. She fell to her knees, holding her head in shock. The tears started falling, and she started crying again.

Of she had been a pirate all her life, she might have been tougher about it, but she had been living a good life with her loving mom, dad and friends all her life. The island of Ohara was a haven. Eden on earth. She grew up in a place where fighting and hatred where almost non existant.

Now she was thrown into a life of war, lies and hatred all around her. Will she ever be able to adapt?


----------



## Cooli (Jun 23, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> Ryuu was coming in and out of consciousness. He saw the sky, felt the hard deck of the ship along his back, along with the warmth from his blood. The last thing he remembered before the darkness took him again was wishing his crew didnt share his fate. The next time he woke up briefly, he heard someone crying. _Please dont let anyone be dead_ he thought before blacking out again.
> 
> The next time he came around, he felt tightness around his chest. Had someone treated him? Was he going to live?? He felt someone carrying him the next time. _Whats going on?? Whos there??_ he tried to voice these thoughts but his body couldnt manage it.
> 
> ...



Parrot picked Ryuu up and carried him back to his bed You could have stopped him, you know he sighed. But where's the fun in that? Kite had been sitting in the corner of the room the entire time. Besides, he should have known better than to get up and start walking. Kite stood up, and winced a bit as she grabbed her side in slight pain. You're one to talk. You were kicking and screaming when you woke up. You even reopened your stitches. he laughed a bit under his breath as he rung the water out of a towel and placed it on Ryuu's forehead. Tch. Whatever. she walked out of the room. Ryuu groaned as he opened his eyes Ugh, what happened? You fainted after getting up and walking around. For a doctor, that's a real rookie mistake. I just wanted to make sure everything was alright. Ha, you underestimate me. Plus the people on this island seem to be quite skilled in treating wounds. It was their initial patch up, along wth Mikaela's help, that kept everyone alive. I only enhanced what they did. So how long have we been out? he asked, looking over to Archey and Raven who were still unconscious. It's been a little over two weeks now. Thrush and I were the first to wake up, then Snipe and Dove, and Kite shortly after. I see. Ryuu thought back on the events and about the person who attacked them. _"His movements were far too skilled to be an ordinary marine. Was he some kind of secret agent?"_ his train of thought was interrupted. Anyway, I'm recommending you stay in bed for a few more days. Then you can start getting up and walking around freely R-Right. Then suddenly, they both heard a loud commotion outside the door



Eternity said:


> *Archey Madma*
> 
> Archey was still laying in his bed with no apparent signs of waking up. The wounds on his torso was still bleeding from time to time, so the pile of  bandages ready to be used was bigger then around the others.
> 
> ...



As Kite came walking out of the door, she noticed Mikaela on the ground, bawling in tears. What the hell are you crying for? Are you just going to cry every time someone gets injured or dies? Crying won't help him heal any faster, and it sure as hell won't bring your parents back.

Hey Kite, that's going a it too far. Snipe commented, who was sitting on a bench next to the house the others were in. What? If all she's ever going to do is cry and ball up, then what good is she?

Shut up! My parents are dead. All my friends, family. My whole life was ruined. How could you possibly understand how I feel!? Mikaela's shouts, were only met with a slap to the face. You think you're the only one who has experienced a tragedy? Well guess what, we've all been through our own fair share of grief and despair. My parents tried to kill me when I was just a child. They threw me off a cliff and left me for dead. If it wasn't...if it wasn't for a certain person, I wouldn't be alive right now. And do you want to know what happened to my parents afterwards? They were killed by a group of bandits who raided our village. Do you think I once cried over any of that afterwards? Mikaela was quiet for a moment, speechless and unmoving But... But what? Come on, out with it! But your parents never loved you to begin with! You could never understand how i feel! she pushed Kite away, and ran away crying again. Why you... Kite was about to go after her, but was stopped by Parrot. Hold it. Going after her and yelling at her wont help matters at all. Your situation and hers are completely different. You can't force a person like her to just hold back her feelings. Yeah Kite, what you did was kinda harsh. You need to apolo... Apologize my ass. I don't have time to deal with weak willed cry babies. she started to walk off H-Hey!? Where are you going? What's it to you!? she yelled back. Man, she is quite the hand full Tell me about it. Anyway, how is Ryuu? He'll be fine. He just needs to rest. As for yourself, it's time to change those bandages and see how that wound is healing up. You know, if you were any other guy, I'd say you were just trying to see me naked she sighed Ha ha. You know it's not even like that. I'd never hit on you. he laughed. What, am I not your type or something? Do you you not find me attractive!? You think I'm fat, that's what it is. I knew it. I work out and diet everyday, but it won't go away. And then my pores clog up so easily, and my hair... Snipe continued on with her little rant, pointing out every possible imperfection she could think of, none of which she had. Hey, hey, calm down. Parrot could only throw up his hands in surrender, and listen to what she had to say.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 23, 2011)

Green Cloaks - Tommy vs The Rat King​
?I'm sorry, but this looks a little ridiculous compared to the 260 people we just took down.? Tommy shook his head, however suddenly he noticed he had been surrounded by about four rather huge rats, ?Hmm? What is this, some kind of poor joke?? Tommy noticed however that the rats didn't seem to be exactly happy around him, ?So I'll just leave the area and then everything will be fi-?

?Gishi! That's what you think!? Tommy turned his attention to a new man who had suddenly appeared, and he had to raise an eyebrow at the man's appearance, he was dressed in a brown leather jacket wearing a black t-shirt and light blue pants, and he looked like he had rat tails coming out of his body, ?It's unfortunate that you had to get me as your opponent, for I am the great Rat King! All of these rats are under my control! They are my babies!?

?That's pretty disgusting actually.? Tommy's face turned slightly green, ?Not the rats of course, but that crazy appearance of yours is what disgusts me, and that says a lot considering how many disgusting things I've dealt with.?

?Well then, I suppose you won't be so cheeky once I've dealt with you in kind!? The rat king grinned at Tommy, licking his lips slightly, ?Hey babies. GET HIM!? Suddenly the multiple amounts of rats jumped at Tommy, and he had to duck in order to avoid them.

?Whoa!? Tommy flipped himself up off the ground, and whacked the rats away from him as they came for another strike, ?I can already tell this is going to be an annoying fight.? Tommy pointed his staff at the weird looking man, ?Special Style Gatling Gun!? Tommy allowed multiple bullets to shoot out at the man, however he easily managed to doge all of them, and Tommy landed on the town, ?Oh?? Tommy swung his staff forward, ?Water Slash!? Multiple rats shot out in front of attack, and took it in place of the Rat King.

?NOOO! Babies!? The Rat King cried, and a small smirk crossed Tommy's face.

?Who's the cheeky one here again?? Tommy prepared to swing his staff again, however suddenly multipe rats bit him on the arm, ?GUWAAHAH!? Tommy batted the rats away from his arm, however the damage had been done.

?Gyahaha!? The Rat King laughed at Tommy, ?Just kidding! I have many more rats where those came from, this fight won't be over so easily for you.?

?Damn it.? Tommy grit his teeth as he looked at the man, ?I really need a way to clear a path to him."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 23, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Hot Spring Island - The Docks*​
When everything was even the combined force of the Bro Pirates, Tengu and the two Marines simply went through the little thief monster frogs, beating them up and regaining their property after the battle. But unfortunately their new Bro wouldn't travel with them as Tengu had adventures of his own to experience and foes of his own to beat.

Standing at the docks just next to the "_Smiling Bear_" and with Tengu in front of him Pierre smiled. "It was good seeing you buddy. You've gotten stronger I see." The blond gunslinger had his clothes washed first so right about now he was wearing a awesome looking blue kimono with white flames over it, and his hair was tied in a pony tail. All he now needed was a katana and he could pass as a samurai.

But Pierre couldn't help but feel a bit of sad, the time he got to spend with his friend seemed way to short. They didn't even get to go gamble and chase after women. Although the time they had was filled with awesome stories, bonding, alcohol and some good old fashioned ass kicking so no one could complain really.

"I know I'll cya soon. Out there in the "Grand Line"... Until then... take care Tengu." Pierre said, and despite Tengu not being able to see Pierre's expression he could certainly hear the positive energy coming from his voice. Walking on to the deck of the ship Pierre dropped his belongings on the ground as the ship slowly separated from the dock of Hot Spring Island and once again the sail brought the Bros out in to the open sea.

Leaning against the rail Pierre smiled, watching his friend become smaller and smaller. It was good that they stopped here. "Be good now my Bro..."


----------



## Gaja (Jun 23, 2011)

*Lucy
"West Blue"*​
On board a small ship was a little eight year old girl, on her knees with tears streaming down her face and a sad heart while behind the ship her home island burned. The island of scholars, Ohara was no more.

Next to her was Beverly, the young woman that saved her, who was steering the small vessel away from Ohara, and towards the closest island on the map. Luckily for the two Oharan girls the Marine issued vessel that would transport the CP9 agents was on the other side of the island, and wouldn't spot them at this point. So their escape appeared like it would go without problems.

But that wasn't really on the top of their list, the feeling of surviving this ordeal was only secondary to the feeling of sadness because they just lost so much. And they didn't even know why. Did it really had to happen, wasn't there a way around it? Ohhh Tora... The little brunette girl that was Lucy stayed quiet, she stopped crying for a little bit. She was afraid that the giant man might hear them, Hatsu... the demon. All those people...

The image of the massive swordsman slowly beating down Tora and looking at her flashed before Lucy's eyes as a friendly hand was put on top of her head, shaking away the scary thoughts. It was Beverly who offered her support, which helped Lucy hold back the tears, at least for the moment. Around Beverly she felt safe. Professor Thorn's best student, she was so strong and brave, Lucy admired her already, so after a few seconds her dared speak up.

"Ummm... do you need help with anything Miss Beverly?" Lucy asked politely as she looked up, a brave look on her face as the two girls moved further and further away from the burning island. She had to be a strong and brave girl, and survive. Like Tora asked of her, she had to stay strong inside and be a good girl. And right now that meant helping Miss Beverly with the ship.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 24, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Present day ~
> 
> Shaw is in the town dojo, training his kicks and endurance when the girl that used to visit the resturant comes in. Shaw, sweaty and topless, turns to her.
> 
> ...



Mari and Shaw was almost perfectly equal in their fighting, but Shaw was taking it easy, not wanting to hurt the girl. However, his passionate personality quickly took over, and the spar quickly turned into a full on fight. Shaw loved every hit, both recieved and given. This was pure extacy.

Mari dodged a knee shot to the stomach, and was about to knock Shaw down when she tripped. Her body fell onto Shaw, and they both fell down.
Shaw, with Mari lying on top of him, both sweaty as hell and with minimal clothing, prosessed what just happened. He turned bright red and blood ran out of his nose. 

_"Oh, sorry!"_ Mari said, standing up and looking down at Shaw. _"Did I hit my head on your face?"_ she asked, looking at the bloody nose. 

*"Not really...I..umh..I don't..."* he said, unaware that his eyes where locked at her sweaty body. 

_"Shaw, are you ok?"_ she said, walking towards him and putting her hand on his forhead. *"Yeah, I'm fine, thank you Mari."* he said, smiling slightly while closing his left eye and scratching the back of his head.

He wanted to hold here, caress her, make her feel like she have never felt before. But he was scared. He was scared..

After they had dressed, Mari looked him in his eyes with her hand behind her head. Her eyes where averting his.


_"Hey Shaw.." _she begun, turning red for the first time he could remember. _"Uhm...do you maybe...uhm...do you want to...do something sometimes?"_

Shaw's heart skipped a beat. Was she really asking him out?​


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2011)

*Organ Island...*

"You ask if I'm cool? If I'm cool?!?" A spot light was pointed at Billy who for some reason was wearing a cape and a top hat over his current attire. And suddenly music started playing.










​
Tina looked frantically around her for the source of the light and music.
"W-where is it coming from!? This makes no sense!" 

"Sense doesn't make cool, senorita!"

When Tina turned her head toward Spicer he was suddenly holding a lighter up to the sky and was banging his head furiously to the music. 

"THAT'S NOT EVEN THE RIGHT KIND OF MUSIC FOR THAT, IDIOT!" Tina screamed. 

"Stop! STOP!!! Stop the music..." 

And the music stopped as Billy leaned in and looked at Tina. 

Tina backed away uncomfortably. If she has a can of pepper spray in her purse this would be the point where she nervously grabbed it.

"Would I not be cool if I didn't have the worlds greatest navigator in my bag?!?"

And then a man popped out of the bag. Spicer was sold. 

"Ta-Da! Now it's time to dance!"

The bandito D. watched the younger D. perform the dance routine once before immediately picking up on it.

"Lets be slaves to the rhythm!"
"AND to the cake!"
"Cake for the win! Cake for the Win!!!"

And as promised, Spicer and Billy became slaves to the rhythm and their chanting. They jigged in pure, simple bliss as the man in the bag began to recover. 

"Urgh... finally i'm out of the sack." Jacob rubbed his head and stood up, looking around his surroundings. "OI! WHERE THE HELL AM I!? WHAT GAVE YOU THE RIGHT TO KIDNAP ME! WHY DID YOU PUT ME IN SUCH AN ITCHY BAG!" He shouts, scratching at his back. "Honestly, so rude."

"You're one to talk..." 

The greatest navigator looked down to see that he was currently standing on top of a very pissed-off woman. 

"... What are you doing under there?" 

"GET OFF ME, MORON! THESE ARE NEW JEANS!" Tina exploded off of the ground. The navigator was knocked to the floor in his turn. With an enlarged head Tina began to bark at the dancing Billy. "KIDNAPPING ISN'T DOING MUCH TO MAKE ME TRUST YOU, YA KNOW!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fishman Island, Fishman District*

The noise of a bustling street flowed through the window of a tiny room, a pair of figures stood amongst the broken furniture and debris their eyes locked on each other.

"If you're goin I'm comin wit you" the figure with a long pointed beak said
"I never said you couldn't come, you wanted to stop me from going!" the taller bulkier figure said

The taller one wiped blood away from a cut over his eye

"This is the first time we've fought this seriously in years, you were actually trying to hurt me."
"Well it was the only way you'd take me serious. You get these stupid ideas in your head and no one can talk you out of them. Sometimes more than words are necessary"
"I won, I'm goin!!" 

The tall bulky figure walked toward the door and pulled it open, light spilled into the room exposing the figures. Raido was a tall well muscled fishman with yellow and brown patterns on his skin. His shirt was ripped and torn in numerous places it was barley hanging on to him. He pulled it off and walked out into the light.

"If you're comin lets go" he said as he began to walk off

Charlotte stepped into the doorway and looked down at her broken katana she threw it onto the ground and sheathed the unbroken one. She pulled up the top of her coat that was hanging limp at her waist, she slid her right hand into the sleeve and tucked her elbow into the other sleeve and left her hand tucked into the jacket at her waist and walked off behind Raido.

"So Captain Raido" she said in a mocking tone
"Do you have a plan to get a ship?"
"Nope, you worry too much"
"First we need to get to the surface"

*Some time later*

A pair of heads popped up from under the water

"The sun! Look at it the real sun!!!" Raido shouted
"Raido look out!!!" Charlotte shouted

A net dropped down onto both of their heads, Raido immediately ran a wave of eletricity through the net. Charlotte screamed in pain but the mountain of a man holding the net jus winced and laughed.

"See wha ah told ya, dey always pop up right hare" the huge man said
"Good I was getting tired of waiting, I hate fishing" the other well dressed man said in disdain

Raido struggled against the net trying to break free but he couldn't, the net was too strong.

"Ya should really giv up, da nets made ta catch you fishy bastards" 
"Why are you doin this?" Charlotte shouted
"We are what are called collectors my dear fish, we procure things that people of stature want"
"Our current employers asked us to procure some fishmen for their aquarium" the huge man said trying to talk like the other man

The smaller man slapped the big one in the face shaking with rage

"Don't mock me you imbecile, just knock them out and secure them!" he said and he turned and walked away

He rubbed his face glaring at the back of the other man

"Time ta go ta sleep" he said pulling a gun from his belt
"When I get out of this net the first thing I'm going to do is kill you!!" Raido shouted
"Dat should be fun to see ya try fishy"

He shot several darts at them both with a smile on his face

"Ah lov ma work" 

That was the last thing Raido heard.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Serpentine]​*​

The smell of burnt flesh hangs heavy in the air while the light thuds of charred corpses compose a melody of death as Dsurion spins. The orb of flame and steel that had been made by his rapid rotations collapses in on itself with a pop as Dsurion thrust his legs out. This actions slows his speed and brings him to a stop. With his momentum halted he no longer had the means to remain airborne, so like a stone he plummets back to the body laden beach below. The sands shift under his weight when he lands spreading some of the burnt bodies away from him. Steam pours off the Sword of Plundarr and Dsurion exhales deeply. Closing his human eyes he calms the spinning world around him, he would indeed need to train that technique some more, being dizzy in a real fight could spell disaster. A beep goes off in the mad man?s head as he is resting. In the corner of his cybernetic eye?s screen a small triangle pointing to his left appears and blinks. One of the Shark Piranha had survived the onslaught of his attack and was coming in for an attack. 

Rolling to his side Dsurion rotates his wrist and slashes to his side.  The annoying high pitched screeches the bat like creature was releasing instantly silences. The body twists in mid air as it passes past Dsurion?s blade. It then hits the ground and splits in half coating the yellow sands with a fresh coat of red hue. Standing Dsurion pulls his ax hand up and twist it to the right. The gears and servos  hum into a higher pace shifting the metals around, in moments Dsurion?s arm and hand is reformed. Standing his eye beeps again, it gives Dsurion the breakdown of the Soru like maneuver Zero did, no that it mattered to him as it was enhanced by Zero?s devil fruit ability, though the concept of the idea is what intrigued  Dsurion, and not the move itself. Phasing back to the training at hand Dsurion pulls the sword of Plundarr to himself and clutches it in both hands. Pressing the second trigger Dsurion reactivates the second blade.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 24, 2011)

*Zero: Soru & Zero Slaughtering*

About one third of the remaining bats had been eradicated by the attack of his crewmember. But Zero did not pay attention. His wretched smile creeped up on his features as he jumped up and down, taking down several bats every time. Once in a while, he took out his knives and used them to cut them up.

When the last bat fell to the ground, he landed and looked towards Dsurion with a evil smile. *"That was the rush training."* he said, calming down and attaining his normal serious look. *"Now we begin the long and detailed training. I have set up several places for us to train."* He took out a piece of paper from his pocket. It was a rough scetch of the island, with much detail only around the area they had been staying. *"We will be training close combat in this area."* he pointed at a place deeper into the island, at the foot of the mountain. *"There is a large amount and variety of animals here. I am not sure about their strength, but from their sound and smell, I would think they are good enough training for close combat."* He then moved his hand to another area of the map, feeling the difference in the inc to guide him to where he wanted to be pointing. *"Then we train our soru. This will be done all around the island, but we will consentrate on the mountain.  And last, we will be training your shooting accuracy."*

Turning his head at Dsurion, he added one last thing. *"Oh, remember we can trigger the traps and targets anywhere in our training. The traps will impale us if we are too slow, and the targets will explode by themselves two seconds after they are triggered."*

*"Any questions?"*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 24, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Intense Training]​*
Dsurion glanced at the map Zero held up after unfolding it. His eye quickly sweeps over it and notes the places that had been picked out as the key points of interest. Those points are then converted to raw data and applied it to the map he had constructed with the help of his roaming Scorponok.  ?Nah, Cap?in no questions.? Dsurion states snapping his human fingers. Frenzy stands up and looks to his master. Its blue florescent eye flash as Dsurion?s eye uploads what he wants him to do. Hunching over to all six limbs the small metallic creature scurries over the sands and retrieves the empty casings that Dsurion had expended in the training with the Shark Piranha. The clips that the ammo was held in as well were scooped up as the small construct went about his assigned task. When Frenzy had completed his task he briefly turns to his master before breaking for the beach line. He was going to go back to their ship to make more ammo and refill the clips as Dsurion trained. Dsurion?s human eye cuts back to Zero.  ?Seeing as ya like independence, I?ll be on mah way t? the mountains Mate. See what wildlife be here.? Dsurion states while flipping both switches on the Sword of Plundarr. 

With a clanking grind the weapon folded back up on it and falls back to its passive state. Dropping both hands from his chest to his side he turns from his captain. Sliding the handle back into its clip he begins to walk. Throwing his mechanical up he waves as he walks, though he knew Zero couldn?t see it, he figured he could hear it. 

*[Bryagh; Negotiating a Free Ride]​*​
The door to the local tavern slowly swings open.  The slight creaking catches some of the patron?s attention as they drink and eat. They turn to the door; from the split they see a large clubbed weapon wrapped with steel and diamond bolts. Their eyes widen in shock as the weapon slides into the room. But it?s not the weapon that took the group by surprise. It was the man on the other end of the weapon that had their gazes locked in shock. Compared to the weapon; the man that held it in a single hand was rather diminutive. But their interest in the man is but a passing fancy, as he places the large club on his shoulder they turn back to their meals and boozes. Bryagh walks up past the first couple of tables and heads straight for the bar, as he reaches it the keep pulls his gaze away from a drink he is fixing; ?How can I help you sir?? he asks cheerfully sliding the finished beverage toward the patron that had ordered it. 

Under his hood Bryagh snickered with a bit of a grin,  ?Yes.? He stated walking a bit closer to the man behind the bar. The man sweat drops at Bryagh?s comment, ?And?? he asks.  ?I?m looking for the captain of the Lady Luck.?  Bryagh states lowly. The barkeep pauses shattering the glass he was currently cleaning. His eyes cut from the strange looking stranger to his bleeding hands. ?Um..? he mumbles grabbing a bottle of hard brandy, pouring it over the cuts he also quickly grabs a more clean rag and rubs his hands together. Annoyed with the lack of response on the barkeep?s behalf he slams the Giant?s Arm on the bar shattering glasses and bottles of alcohol.  ?I?ll on..?, ?Hey, Stranger!? a customer yells cutting the cultist off. ?Why the hell did you do that?? he asks angrily walking up to Bryagh. ?An I hope it?sah good?un.? He adds pulling a pistol from his sash. Bryagh?s eyes cut to the weapon that was now pointed at his head. 

Stepping to the side he looks at the man, then presses his forehead to the barrel of the weapon,  ?If you?re brave enough. Pull the trigger.? Bryagh says calmly releasing his grip on the Giant?s Arm. The man pauses in surprise at the stranger?s action and that is all the opening that Bryagh needed. Pulling his head back his left hand fires up and wraps around the barrel of the weapon. Pushing up and to the side the stressing sound of iron can be heard as the barrel is literally crushed in on its self. Pulling the weapon free of its owner?s hand Braygh wraps his right around the man?s throat before tossing the useless weapon aside. Lifting the man from his feet Bryagh angles his body so that the man is now face to face with him.  ?I simply want to know where I can find the captian of the Lady Luck.? Bryagh growls loud enough that he whole bar could hear him.  ?Ghack..? the man sputters and spits as he tries to answer. ?Who?s asking?? a loud voice cuts through the air.  ?I?m the man that is asking.? Bryagh replies tossing the man he had over the barkeep?s head. 

The loudmouth looks over Bryagh then sits back into his seat. ?I?m the captain of the Lady Luck.? He states turning back to his drink.  ?I need to talk to you about a ride.? Bryagh says walking over to the man. ?Not interested.? The man replies not even turning to the approaching Bryagh.  ?I beg to differ.? Bryagh replies getting closer. ?Look, I said no.? the captain replies a bit more angrily.  ?It wasn?t a question.? Bryagh shoots back slamming a hand on the captain?s table.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 24, 2011)

*Aboard the Collector's Ship with Raido and Charlotte*

"Raido!Raido!" 

Raido snapped his head up and looked around to see Charlotte seated with her hands chained over her head. He looked up to see he was chained in the same fashion.

"What happened?" he said shaking his head from side to side his eyes still not focused
"We were captured" Charlotte said hanging her head

Raido's eyes finally focused forward on the steel bars, he looked around and saw that he was in a cell. The entire thing seemed to be made of some kind of metal. He began to pull on his restraints to test them

"It's no use, I think this was made especially to hold us" Charlotte said

Raido continued to grunt ignoring her trickled of blood began to run drip from Raido's wrists.

"Stop it Raido, you'll hurt yourself!" Charlotte shouted

There was the sound of laughter then the sound of the tranquillizer gun

"Not gunna let ma paycheck hurt itself" a gruff voice said

Raido looked up at his captor and the darkness closed in on him once again.

Charlotte watched as Raido went limp, blood still dripping from his shackles

"Where are you takin us?" Charlotte asked
"Da noble that wants yu has his fish tank in the east blue"

Charlotte pulled on her chains again as the burly man aimed the gun at her

"By da time ya wake ya will be in da fish pond"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Mari and Shaw was almost perfectly equal in their fighting, but Shaw was taking it easy, not wanting to hurt the girl. However, his passionate personality quickly took over, and the spar quickly turned into a full on fight. Shaw loved every hit, both recieved and given. This was pure extacy.
> 
> Mari dodged a knee shot to the stomach, and was about to knock Shaw down when she tripped. Her body fell onto Shaw, and they both fell down.
> Shaw, with Mari lying on top of him, both sweaty as hell and with minimal clothing, prosessed what just happened. He turned bright red and blood ran out of his nose.
> ...



Shaw hesitated. Of course he wanted to go out with her, but their relationship have been strickly chef x costumer until now. That was a big leap, at least for him. 
*
"S-sure. I'd love that."* he finally answered. Mari was around his neck in a flash. _"Awesome!"_ she yelled, gleaming. Holding her hands around Shaw's body, she suddenly became quite. _"Hey Shaw.."_ her hands became loose and she let them fall to the side of her body. Tears were starting to form in the corner of her eyes. *"Are you ok?"* Shaw asked, a look of worry on his face. _"I-I'm sorry, I'm fine."_ she tried to laugh, wiping away her tears. *"Are you sure Mari, it's not normal to start crying just like that, is something bothering you? Is someone bullying you. You can tell me."*

Mari hesitated.._"I-it's fine, it really is ~"_ she said, speaking with her happy go lucky voice Shaw knew her for. *"Ok.."* Shaw said, but he knew something was wrong.

If he only knew how wrong...


----------



## Noitora (Jun 25, 2011)

*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Grand Line

Braska Hextor*​
The ship acquired from the Revolutionaries bopped up and down over the much harder waves of Grand Line, the Glowing Future standing against any might of the sea. It had been a short time since he had left Wutai Island. Defeating those Feral Pirates had actually been a very small challenge, pirates of Grand Line that back on Shinpou they dreamt of never coming to their home. Now he was able to match toe to toe with them without even using his full power. He was growing and getting stronger with each passing battle. One day he would be able to stand before Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon again and show his power. The death of that scum still spun in his mind even if it had lessened after the words of Fluck sunk in. He could not focus on such a future alone, though he still believed that was his only future. Once Zarick was dead there was no longer anything for him to return to, anything for him to do but to be cast into the darkness of the abyss and be forgotten in the sands of time. He wanted that.

Braska?s eyes lingered down the log pose strapped around his wrist, the needle still pointing strongly in a certain direction. Controlling a vessel in Grand Line alone was certainly a very difficult task to complete. He had to take care of food, injuries, navigation, the helm, defence, every little thing that a crew would do he would do alone. At the end of the day he would sit alone in his kitchen and consume his questionably good food in silence. This sense of loneliness was something he believed he could handle and would not affect his personality at all, something he deserved. However he was wrong. The lack of human contact and conversation was taking its? toll on the knight of Shinpou. He missed the interaction of those he considered close, those he knew in Shinpou and the friends he had made on his journey thus far. The feeling was an unpleasant one but he wondered if he deserved better. The armoured warrior still held a strong guilt over his shoulders for his action against Rynia. Something he would likely never truly forgive himself for. All he could do for now was travel from Island to Island, living out his role as a Revolutionary and grow stronger and stronger until the day came to face his enemy once more. They day would come no matter what.

Not far off in the distance an island began to come into view. The Knight could see a tropical jungle covering the stretch of land. A world of dancing leaves and thick foliage twirled around every inch of the earth. Civilisation was unlikely to be present upon such an island but perhaps there would be a spring to collect water and animals to capture for food. In any case it seemed suitable to rest upon as well. All the time alone on the water had him missing the feel of earth below his feet and the smell of plants in his nostrils. He was not the greatest sailor it would seem. Little did Braska know of the activities on the other side of the Island where a collection of marines had stationed themselves, led by a man going by the name of Sendril Snyder, a Commander known for his ruthless ways. The marine sat upon a crate with his arms over his legs and eyes peering into the ground. 
?Sir!? A soldier called out as he made his way over towards his officer, a top secret report in his grasp. He passed the folder over to his superior and remained on standby. The Commander gazed over what was given to him with a raised brow. His marine force was no regular marine force; they were assigned missions of the darkest, most secret nature in the inhabitable parts of the Grand Line and the Blues. Snyder was a Government Agent. 
_?Hmm? Interesting.?_ He said quietly as he burnt his eyes into the two pictures in the folder, his bloodlust growing in the knowledge his hand would crush two thin necks in no time. That was his justice.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 25, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates ~ The Black Lotus Imperial 2

Melayne Syther*​
The alluring doctor passed Nicholas a small smile at his question about Takashi. The co-captain had taken a serious number of injuries and it had been a gruelling and tiring task putting the reckless fool back together again but she had done her best. While his life was no longer in danger it would take some time for him to regain his true strength. After a few moments of contemplation over the matter she decided to speak her piece, her gloved hand flowing as she twirled her words from the tip of her tongue.
?In time he will recover, but if he pushes himself too much too soon he will only get worse. He is a strong man. A reckless one, yes, but also a determined one. I recommend not pushing yourselves too hard as well as it will only create more work for me and I enjoy my time relaxing.? She rose her hand to her lips a quietly laughed under her breath.
?I am selfish, I think.? She did enjoy her time of leisure

After offering her diagnose to the Captain the Doctor returned into her own personal quarters. Upon the table in her room sat a collection of documents she had taken from the Headquarters the Black Lotus Pirates destroyed. Every detail about herself along with the intention of the operation her devil fruit was going to be used for was inside the pages of reports. Melayne had never known her devil fruit was so vital to the plan they had constructed but what they intended to do with it was something she could never allow. A soft sigh escaped her lips as Melayne lowered into a chair and ran under finger over the open page. 
?Doctor Volk?? Escaped her lips in a mutter. That man was behind all of it. He was behind her fate. This man had to be stopped no matter what. As much a she wanted to do so herself she also wanted to run, continue running and never allow them to get their grubby hands on her. From the side of her table the doctor poured herself a glass of whisky and silently sipped on the contents. The World Government were as monstrous as ever.

Damn them.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 25, 2011)

*In the Depths of Grand Line…*

It had been unsuccessful in luring out anything. The village upon the shores of the water burnt to the ground, the flames still flickering and dancing in the darkness of the night. Hundreds of statues littered the town as the entire population had been drained of their life and now joined the endless spiral of souls that spun around the palm of the Black Storm Pirates Captain, Raiva D. Tempestade. Nothing had been left to live, no man, woman or child, all now trapped in the point before death harnessed by the Storm of the Sea. There had been more then just innocents there however; a certain collection of men in white, protectors of justice, marines of the world had shown up at the wrong time. That island was no place for them; it was a pirate’s island and due to their own curiosity it had cost them their lives. All but two of them so far to be more exact.  

“Please…” One of the marines whimpered with his face buried into the deck of the Black Storm vessel. Like the marine beside him, his hands were bound behind his back and he had been forced onto his knees. Unlike the man in the middle however, he was filled with overwhelming fear. The superior officer however had forced a stern expression and held his composure. He could not break for the sanity of those left that served under him. The officer ran his eyes up the figure in front of him. A man complete draped in pure black. A huge black coat with fur lining slung over the shoulders, his hands hidden under the material. The glaring red eyes that torn away peoples sanity bore down into the pair without remorse, it was an expression impossible to be read. He knew this face very well; most marines did by now after the Shichibukai incident. The man before him was Raiva D. Tempestade. One of the most dangerous men upon the waters of the Grand Line and the New World. 

The marine could no longer take the silence and spoke. His voice wavered slightly but he held it as firmly as possible. Showing weakness to this kind of men was unforgivable for a soldier of his position, even if his subordinate could no longer remain calm and pleaded to be left alive to see his family again. 
“You kept us alive… why have you done this?” Almost sneering in the question. If anything he felt more hate than fear for this pirate. He was something nightmares feared. Raiva studied the pair silently for a few moments longer before retorting. 
*“I need someone alive. To deliver a message for me.” *He began. The fearful lower rank gazed up at this. Tears streamed down his cheeks though the hope of him living grew in his heart. *“To your Fleet Admiral. Archer Armstrong. Tell him that soon more of those dear to him will be slaughtered. That I look forward to his face of anguish.”* The two marines’ eyes widened. This man wanted to personally pick a fight with the Fleet Admiral. He was crazier than he looked. That man was legendary, he was powerful, and he could never lose to a pirate. Never. Just then Raiva’s brow lowered in concern. His first mate Kurosaki stepped up beside him, a mask covering his features.
“What troubles you, Captain?” He asked. The dark man raised one of his hands and aimed it towards the marine officers face, the infamous yellow glow beginning to form around his flesh.
*“I realised. This is not a two man job.”* Before the officer could yell out his resolve his body suddenly became stone and his soul slid into the palm of the pirate. More Death. With that Raiva turned on his heel to the sobbing cries of the surviving marine. He passed over his orders as he disappeared into the shadow of his quarters.
*“Put him on a boat. Send him on his way. To Marineford. Feel free to remove any limbs he no longer will need.” *

_‘The World is changing, Archer Armstrong. What will you do?’_


----------



## Noitora (Jun 25, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue, Olympic Island

Hornet Havoc​*
The Smiling Bear sailed smoothly over the cold waters of North Blue on their final destination before Grand Line. The crew had faced much together to get to this point, Hornets first meeting of Babbal and Razard and his rescue of Shenya. The battle in the arena against the pirates, beasts and giant and finally breaking free from the trap as well as making a new first friend in the gun wielding ex-sheriff Pierre St. Fly. After that the duo were targeted out at sea by a bounty hunter who was being used by the marines to locate the Bro Pirates and assist in their disposal; this of course led to the recruitment of the third member of the team, Katsuo the Demon Cat. Not long after that encounter the Bro Pirates had targeted Hethsville to locate the renowned thief and navigator King Grabby Paws who had been captured by the strongest marine team in North Blue, through teamwork they were able to defeat the marines and have the man also known as Kali Raba join their crew. While Tengu the Blind swordsman had not joined their crew, they had made a new friend in the Hot Springs along with a debt being owed to them by the honourable marine Razard. The crew had faced so much together and made so many friends along the way thus far, even those they had not realised were friends yet. All those hardships now led them to one of Hornets personal dreams ? to take part and win the North Blue Olympic games. 

?There is is~ Now to take a wiz~ Cause we ain?t gonna have no time to rest~ So we gotta do our best~!? Hornet Havoc rapped as he stood upon the prow of his ship. The rest of the crew were scattered about the ship attending their various duties to make sure it sailed smoothly. They had quickly learnt that their Captain was a pretty terrible sailor and somehow got around the waters alone through sheer luck. While they usually made sure the ship was running smoothly Hornet had been running around having a laugh and practising his rapping. Of course despite this is ability to lead and his battle prowess was something to be commended as well as feared by his enemies. The Bro Pirates were currently one of the strongest pirates in North Blue. Though you would not think it simply by looking at them, which was why they were sorely underestimated time after time. The Captain of the Bro Pirates leapt from the prow of the ship and started thrusting his arms about towards his crew. 
?Get ready to dock~ Pull on your socks~ Today?s the day we rule~ This is gonna be so damn cool~! Yeaaaaaaaaaaah!? Hornet thrust his arm into the air in his trademark stance. The excitement was painfully clear upon his face and voice, he had been looking forward to this day for so long. 

The Island, known only as Olympic Island, was bustling with people all raring to watch the games to commence that evening. It was troublesome the Bro Pirates had arrived so late, Hornet was not overly skilled at planning and organisation but as long as they arrived in time that is what counted. There were two particular teams that would be competing alongside the Bro Pirates who did nothing but train for these events each year, The Red Typhoons and the Blue Hurricanes. However trouble had befallen the Blue Hurricanes. Before the day of the games the entire team bar the leader, Joel, had all been in unexplained accidents and were unable to take part. Of course any team size was allowed but the games were hard and dangerous and completing all alone was ridiculous. Joel did have one man, a friend of his as support by the name of Mathias, who was not actually a contestant but was here most likely considering it. Not only had most of the Blue Hurricanes been badly injured for the events so had all the other teams, leaving only the three including the Bro Pirates left. These were the rumours spreading around the island as people believed the games this year would be shamefully poor. The Bro Pirates of course knew none of this and as the Smiling Bear docked upon the peer Hornet was already over the side of the ship as he sprinted off. 
?He never uses the ramp.? Pierre said with a joking sigh and shake of his head. Part of the Captains charm was his hyperactive tendencies. The rest of the crew moved to follow Hornet as he made his way towards the officials. 

?Yooooooooooooo~!? the dark skinned man called out as he skidded in front of the officials. ?The Bro Team is here to take part.? The two officials blinked in confusion towards the man before shaking their heads.
?The who? I?m sorry, you can?t just wander up and join, and there are qualifiers and payments to make before your team can officially join the contest. I apologise, but perhaps there are tickets you can still purchase to watch.? The Captains mouth dropped to the floor. He had completely forgotten to actually add his team to the games. That would mean he would have to wait another year but even then his crew were going to Grand Line, he could not afford to wait now. Distraught he fell to his knees with a gloomy darkness hanging over him. Was his dream to be crushed? Not far from there the Bro Pirates were gathering a broken legged Joel of the Blue Hurricanes and his comrade named Mathias were in ear shot of the banter. The leader of the team ran a hand over his chin, a thought tickling his mind.
?A team that can?t play, and me without teammates? I have an idea, Mathias.? He said. Even though it seemed somewhat devious it was clear by his comforting face and soft voice that this man only for the benefit for them both, a good hearted man to the end.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 25, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Intense Training]​*
> 
> Dsurion glanced at the map Zero held up after unfolding it. His eye quickly sweeps over it and notes the places that had been picked out as the key points of interest. Those points are then converted to raw data and applied it to the map he had constructed with the help of his roaming Scorponok.  ?Nah, Cap?in no questions.? Dsurion states snapping his human fingers. Frenzy stands up and looks to his master. Its blue florescent eye flash as Dsurion?s eye uploads what he wants him to do. Hunching over to all six limbs the small metallic creature scurries over the sands and retrieves the empty casings that Dsurion had expended in the training with the Shark Piranha. The clips that the ammo was held in as well were scooped up as the small construct went about his assigned task. When Frenzy had completed his task he briefly turns to his master before breaking for the beach line. He was going to go back to their ship to make more ammo and refill the clips as Dsurion trained. Dsurion?s human eye cuts back to Zero.  ?Seeing as ya like independence, I?ll be on mah way t? the mountains Mate. See what wildlife be here.? Dsurion states while flipping both switches on the Sword of Plundarr.
> 
> With a clanking grind the weapon folded back up on it and falls back to its passive state. Dropping both hands from his chest to his side he turns from his captain. Sliding the handle back into its clip he begins to walk. Throwing his mechanical up he waves as he walks, though he knew Zero couldn?t see it, he figured he could hear it.



*Zero: Animals & Death*

It took him another few minutes to calm down fully. Byt that time, Dsurion was already well into the forest. Calm and steady, he started walking towards the area where the animals where.

When he arrived at the area, he noticed that they where a hell of a lot stronger then he first estimated. A giant mouse nearly hit him, and a red fur bear managed to scratch his arm before he even had taken in the sounds and smells. A quick Zero Zero no More to the heads of the two animals took care of that, but he he knew this was going to be a hassle.

The wretched grin crept onto his features once again. *"Let there be blood."*
He said, dissapearing in a blur.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 25, 2011)

*Mariejois/A week after the Ohara incident...*
George finished delivering his report to the Triumvirate. He glanced respectfully at the three old men who had ruled the World Government with an iron fist for the past four plus decades, Ben "Chimney" Jacobs, Baart, and Shinra Miyamoto. They sat casually before a giant ivory fountain, nestled within a lush indoor garden built atop the highest tower of Mariejois. Off to the side sat the World Government Commander in Chief, Blake Godsend. Beside the grizzled ex-Marine was an empty chair. The Fleet Admiral had been asked to attend the meeting but was strangely absent. George briefly wondered if it was a sign of discord in the ranks, but he quickly cast it aside from his mind. The troubles of the great and mighty were not his concern. 

Ben "Chimney" Jacobs rubbed his mustache with a thoughtful face as he glanced at George's report. He showed no emotion at the black and white photos showing the charred corpses from Ohara. "A 99.9% kill rate? Impressive work. I dare say your squad is the strongest generation of agents we have ever seen." 

George bowed his head at the compliment. "Thank you sir. My men have trained themselves to become living weapons. We pride ourselves on our efficiency." 

"And yet there were several who were able to escape," Baart said. George turned towards the stern faced samurai and nodded, hiding his irritation at the mention of this sole blemish on the operation. After the fact it was discovered that two Oharan's were able to miraculously escape the destruction, both females, and one an eight year child old no less. 

"They will each get bounty heads. Every Marine and Cipher Pol from here to the West Blue has been put on alert for them, not to mention the countless bounty hunters, " Blake interjected. "As for the accomplices who aided them." He paused and waved dismissively at several bounty posters. "These so called Uccello Pirates are little more then children. They will be deal with swiftly. And this woman...the traitor Beverly Clemens..." Blake shook his head. "What a disgrace to the Marines she is. She too will be dealt with."

"Well beyond these few hiccups I would call Operation Sunderland a smashing success," Ben said. "As far as the world is concerned the scientists of Ohara destroyed themselves with their own forbidden experiments. Those arrogant scholars will be remembered as nothing more then renegades who failed at overthrowing the World Government." He saluted George with a curt raise of his stovepipe hat. George watched with bemusement as chimney smoke wafted from under the top of the man's head. "Well done and please give your men our sincerest thanks. Your team will be put on standby until we require their services again."  

"Was it worth it?" Shinra Miyamoto suddenly interjected. The 112 year old elder had remained silent for the entire meeting until now. 

"That old fool Wick came too close to discovering the truth. We could not let such a thing pass,"  Ben replied. "He was a brilliant man, but perhaps too brilliant for his own good." 

"They dug their own graves," Barrt added simply.   

"Don't we all?" 

*The West Blue...*
Beverly Clemens stood at the wheel, guiding the small ship under the clear evening sky. It was well past midnight but she didn't feel like getting some shut eye. Sleep would only bring her troubling dreams, so she pressed on for as long as she could. That and she needed to put as many leagues as possible in between them and the wasteland that was Ohara. Beverly glanced over her shoulder at the slightly ajar door of the modest two person cabin. Lucy was sleeping within, finally. 

"What am I gonna do?"  Beverly wondered aloud, giving voice to her doubts. Her plan had been to reunite with Drake and the others, but things had changed. Beverly shook her head. No that was an understatement. She was now shouldered with the responsibility of protecting a little orphan girl who was now likely the worlds most wanted eight year old. For all she knew Lucy was the last surviving Oharan left in the world. Not to mention that Lucy was no normal eight year old. The girl had a stunning intellect which staggered even her. 

Beverly grit her teeth in anger, clenching the wheel so tightly that tiny splinters embedded themselves into her fingertips. There was also vengeance on her mind. The World Government needed to pay for this unspeakable horror. _She_ needed to make them pay. Rejoining Drake wouldn't get her closer to this goal. He was a good man and she knew that he would help her if she asked him to, but Drake was a pirate, not a revolutionary. She needed to be more then a pirate now. Beverly leaned her forehead against the wheel and sighed. "I'm sorry Drake...there's something I need to take care of." 

"Are you okay Miss Beverly?" 

Beverly turned around and saw Lucy standing at the door, rubbing her sleepy eyes and staring at her uncertainly. Beverly flashed her a halfhearted smile. "I'm fine. I was just doing some thinking." 

"About what?" 

Beverly shrugged. "Stuff."  As she stared at Lucy an idea suddenly occurred to Clemens. "Hey how would you like to come to the Grand Line with me?" 

Lucy's eyes widened. "The Grand Line?"

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
*A month later...*
"Land ho!" 

Beverly emerged from the cabin, her look and attire slightly different. She wore plain jean shorts and a black tank top with a stylistic hippo logo emblazoned on the front. Her flaming red hair, which had been almost waist length, was now cut short into a bob. Two daggers were secured to the left side of her waist, and on her right a coiled up whip. 

Beverly chuckled as she saw Lucy at the wheel, enthusiastically pointing towards an island in the far distance. The eight year old had to stand on a special platform (of the girls design) to properly see over the wheel. Beverly had taught Lucy everything she knew about navigation and the girl had taken it all in like a sponge, even teaching Beverly a few things. She was surprised at how well the girl had adjusted and matured during the past month. It was almost as if Lucy had something to prove. They had been in some tough situations along the way, once almost narrowly caught by Cipher Pol even, but had managed to pull through every time and make it into the Grand Line in one piece. That was just the easy part of course. Beverly grabbed a telescope and focused on the island. 

"What do we have here?" 

It was a jungle filled island. Clemens smirked as she saw massive swathes of old overgrowth within the lush forest. It looked like a definite place to explore for ruins. "Let's go take a look," she told Lucy.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 26, 2011)

*Captured and put on display, with Raido and Charlotte*

Raido awoke floating in water he looked around and saw Charlotte floating next to him. They both wore strange clothes. She had on only a cloth tied on her upper and lower body. He looked down at himself and saw that he was clothed similarly. He swam over to her and touched her to wake her, there was some sort of collar on her neck. He touched his own neck and felt a collar there also, he cursed silently. He swam over toward the edge of the aquarium where he saw some people standing. He noticed the two men that had captured him standing next to another man he had never seen before. 

"They are great, when the celestial dragons come to visit my home they will be pleased" the man said 
"I'm glad you're happy"

Raido swam strait for them full speed and cocked his hand back and slammed his fist into the glass there was a strange sound, not the one that he expected. It sounded like metal not glass.

"Transparent Steel" the nobleman said with a smile

Raido floated infront of his captors his eyes locked on the nobleman.

"A little note about that collar if you try to take it off it will explode"
"You and your girlfriend make nice and you'll live a happy life"

Raido slammed his fists into the wall of transparent steel repeatedly inducing near fits of laughter from the noble and the collector. Charlotte swam over and wrapped her hands around Raido stopping him from hitting the wall.

"We'll get out of here Raido" Charlotte said
"I know we will, my adventure is just starting up" Raido said with a strange smile

With that he swam off top speed and began to explore the aquarium that he was now jailed in. Charlotte swam off behind him, she was a faster swimmer than him her body was made for speed. She got in front of him and stopped him

"Get out of my way!" he said pushing her aside
"What are you looking for?" she called after him 
"Nothing is perfect, I'm looking for the flaw in this place" he said with the same smile
"The hole, the crack, the dent!" he said swimming off again

Charlotte floated in the same spot and shook her head as she looked at Raido swim away. 

"I think he's finally lost it" Charlotte said swimming off in the next direction


----------



## Zoidberg (Jun 26, 2011)

_The New World, a week after the Ohara incident_

News of what had happened in the West Blue spread like wild fire throughout the world, even before the news reporters arrived at what remained of Ohara to make sure that images of its burnt-out ruins were circulated around the world. Ironically, the fail-safe system that was Ohara's last resort also erased any trace of Cipher Pol's role in its destruction. 

On board a vessel sailing for parts unknown, a tall man in gold armor reported what had happened in Ohara.  "...and that is the gist of it, my lady."

There were many people on board this ship. Approximately 28 to be precise, 25 of whom were busy with the activities that kept a ship running in the most dangerous sea in the world. 2 people though, the gold knight included, were standing behind a rather large chair placed at the center of the ship, just under the mast. Its occupant was unseen, as she was buried in a mountain of paperwork. 

"There are several survivors my lady." A woman who stood right next to the knight added. She looked like a simple office worker, if one ignored the belt of serrated knives she was wearing. "We are dispatching agents to extract any pertinent information they may possess."

"Recall those agents immediately." The woman said softly. "It will be a waste of resources."

"Is that advisable milady?" The knight asked.

"Though they prefer to use force over subtrefuge, Cipher Pol can be trusted to perform the functions they were created to do." The woman said. "How are my grandchildren? The ones in West Blue."

"Lady Decapita continues to pursue a life of liesure my lady. Lord Rek successfully escaped the end of Ohara without attracting the attention of Cipher Pol. Perhaps later we will ask Lord Rek to reveal any important facts he may have learned on Ohara."

"Humph. No doubt Wick told him a few things about... my husband."

The knight and the knife-wielder bowed their heads. "May his lordship rest in peace."

Under her mountain of paperwork, Rek's grandmother waved dismissively at her assistants. "No need to bow your heads whenever my husband is mentioned. What's done is done. Report on the team in charge of the treasure fleet salvage mission."

The knife-wielding secretary sighed. "We have lost contact with the team, my lady. We suspect pirates, or perhaps the marines. The other lords"

"Send Fiel and my grandchildren. They should get the job done."

"Is it wise to include your grandchildren in this mission , milady? The item they are going to procure is extremely dangerous. May I suggest we wait a few days until a proper team can be sent in from to accompany Ingcabnet?"The secretary sounded surprised, but her stoic expression did not change.

"My grandson's foolishness has already been beaten out of him by his experiences in the west blue. I intend the same to happen to Decapita." Rek's grandmother answered. "I do not fear for their well-being. Hardship builds character, and obtaining the seastone safe from the wrecks of the treasure fleet will mould them well." She slammed the desk she was writing on, sending her paperwork flying. A single sheet of paper fell into the knight's hand. "That is an official order sending my grandchildren and the pirate Fiel Ingcabnet to obtain the seastone safe from the broken treasure fleet. Send it at once before I lose my patience."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose sat cross legged on the phoenix shaped prow as Gatrom guided the ship into a small but bustling harbor. Beyond the harbor was a rugged looking town that resembled more of a massive tent city then a permanent settlement. In the distance she could see trains of wagons hauling giant stacks of lumber from within the forest. Beyond the wagon train were menacing looking tank like vehicles on treads. Tough looking lumberjacks sat atop the tanks as they rumbled into the forest. A giant welcoming sign was carved with the words *New Milltown*. 

"Oh this is like some kind of a logging town huh?" Rose said.  

"More like they're raping the forest..." Ursla observed. She gestured at the mountain of lumber that was being hauled from the forest and loaded onto awaiting ships in the harbor. "Talk about overdoing it." 

_The Phoenix Dawn_ docked. Several burly looking men armed with swords and shotguns strode up to the side of the ship. They were obviously trying to appear intimidating but it wasn't working with this crew. Rose casually leaned over the railing and smiled at them good-naturedly. "You guys looking for a fight or somethin?"  The men were taken aback by Rose's bluntness. One of them, a tall man with a buzzcut and nose ring shook his head. "No we were just wondering if you were here for the hunt."

"Hunt?" 

"Some kind of vicious forest monster has been attacking the wood cutters. They've put up a reward for whoever can bring it in dead or alive."

Rose's eyes went wide with sparkles. "*Vicious*...*forest*...*monster*?" 

Hawkins facepalmed. "Here we go..." 

"YEEEEEAAAAAAAAH LET'S GO FIND BIGFOOT!!!" Rose exclaimed. 

She spun about glanced at her crew excitedly, visions of a giant hairy creature tap dancing with her and Shingo on the deck of the ship. "Who wants to join me?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 26, 2011)

*Rumboar Island...*
Beatrix rolled her eyes at the boring interplay. Did these fools not know that she should always be the center of attention. Beatrix was simply baffled by their utter disregard for her beauty and grace, not even an acknowledgement of her unparalleled power. She also couldn't care less about these raggedy looking rookie pirates, or even a government dog. With the factory destroyed the mission had been fulfilled. Beatrix no longer saw a reason to be in this filthy place.

"I did not come here to bandy words with a foul smelling oaf, a mental patient, or a little girl. This is beneath me. *YOU ARE ALL BENEATH ME!*" 

"Oi who are you calling foul smelling?" Earth grumbled at her. 

Beatrix glared back at Earth. Were it not for Darver's edict that none of the Makaosu agents could fight each other she would have long since had this barbarians head on a pike, his pitiful manhood stuffed into his mouth. Beatrix flung her long raven black hair over her shoulder and turned about. One of Earth's subordinates, a large Chimpanzee with a bazooka strapped to his back, suddenly made googly eyes at her. Beatrix cast the creature an annoyed look. The simians head was separated from his head in a flash, and rolled across the ground before coming to a stop by Earth's feet. 

"Love is cruel..." she muttered, holding her golden broadsword aloft in the air. *"Arise Raizen!"* The sword morphed into a giant Chinese Dragon. She leaped atop Raizen's golden scaled head and crossed her arms. 

*"Back to Amazon Lily!"* she commanded in her imperial voice. 

Raizen emitted an earsplitting roar and took off into the air. She would let that old fool Earth handle his own problems.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 26, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates​*
Rose spun about glanced at her crew excitedly, visions of a giant hairy creature tap dancing with her and Shingo on the deck of the ship. "Who wants to join me?" 

Ursla sighed inwardly, "I suppose I'll come." 

A look of surprise registered across Hawkins' face. "Ursla wants to go on a monster hunt? Did too much water enter your head on the way back from Aquapolis?"

Ursla's face turned a bit red, "I'm only going to make sure Rose doesn't cause any trouble." The masseuse said as she turned and walked towards her cabin. "I'm going to go get ready before we leave."

....................................................................................................

Ursla emerged from her cabin wearing a new outfit that's appropriate for their jungle adventure.  Of course, Ursla's wearing a pair of open-toed heels instead of jungle boots or anything of that nature. They're just more comfortable and fit to her. Her hair is also tied up into a ponytail.

"It would be smart if some stay behind and watch the ship. I don't exactly trust these lumberjack men, they may try to turn the Phoenix Dawn into fire wood."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2011)

_*St. Fugel Island*_

St. Fugel is a dried up wasteland of an island. Plenty of pirates and bounty hunters use it as a pit stop but rarely gain the supplies they need, as the markets are just as dried up as the rest of the island. All of the supplies, water, and food go to the royals who have sealed themselves off from the rest of the island in their own personal Utopia. 

The people of the island try to sneak into The Utopia every day, in hopes of gaining a drop of the royal's water or a crumb that blows off their plate, but the elite guards prevent any of the commoners from entering, keeping all of the trash out to die in the desert.

But enough of all that, lets focus on a nice little bar in the outskirts of St. Fugel. This nice little bar is filled with some not so nice customers. Pirates, bandits, and various other hardened criminals huddle around the round table in the center of the room, where 4 men are playing cards.

One is a skinny man that resembles some kind of cross between a snake and a rat, he shuffles his cards in front of his face with a dubious look on his face. The man across from him is a heavy set fellow with a large black mustache that covers his mouth as well as a pair of thick eye brows that slump over his eyes. He peers at his cards, which lay face down on the table.

Next to Mr. Eyebrows is a hulking monster of a man. While he sits he resembles a large mound of mashed potatoes with a pea at its peak, the pea representing his head and the mound of potatoes resembling...Well the rest of him. 

He glares down at his cards, which he holds carefully in his giant hands. You can tell from just one look at this man's face that he has a short fuse, but the look in his eyes exudes confidence, "Alright you little shits, lets hurry this up, I want my money already," he barks at his three competitors.

Across from the small giant sat a...well at a quick glance you'd have to saw a cowboy. He leaned back in his chair with his feet resting up against the table, his long black coat covering his body while his cowboy hat was leaned down far enough to hide his eyes. 

"What the hell is a cowboy doing here...?" one of the observers asks the bartender.

"I have no idea, but I sure hope that big guy wins. I guarantee there'll be trouble if he doesn't," the bald bartender says, drying one of his classes.

"Why exactly are you drying that...? You haven't had any liquor to serve in weeks, it can't possibly be wet," the man asks again, pulling at his collar as the heat sinks into his neck.

"How about we just watch the game..."

"Read em' and weep pansies!" the large man threw down his hand with enough force to shake the table, "Four of a Kind!" he bellows as the 4 Kings gleam in the steamy atmosphere of the bar.

Eyebrows and Snakerat sigh as they toss in their cards. The cowboy however simply snickered, "Quite a hand ya got there," he compliments, still not revealing his own.

"Yer damn right it is punk, now pay up," he holds out his giant hand, clearly hardened from snapping countless necks over the years. The cowboy lands his chair on all four legs and places his cards on the table, face down.

"Yeah, I think I'll be taking the winnings, if that's alright with you," the marshmallow man's pea sized head begin to burn bright red, "Of course it is, and how about I throw in my sister to sweeten the deal!"

"I sure could use the company, it gets tough, you know the whole lone cowboy shtick," several of the other criminals gather behind their boss, "If you're not gona' pay up then I'll just dig up the money from yer grave," he and his men slowly reach for their guns and weapons.

"So it's gona' be an ol' fashion quick draw eh?" he grabs the tip of his hat, "Well alright...Draw!" he rips it off his head and reveals the most adorable bunny anyone has ever set their eyes on.

There is a moment of silence before the bar bursts out into laughter.

 "What kind of cowboy is this chump!"

"Come on Chuck, murder his sorry ass and lets get out of this wasteland!"

The cowboy simply smirked, "How rude, how about you teach these boys a lesson Goliath," the bunny leaped forward and instantly began to grow in size. It took the form of something resembling a dinosaur as it crashed into the giant man, digging its buck teeth into his shoulder and slamming his giant half furry half scaly tail into his men.

The cowboy simply grinned as he threw his hat back on his head, scooped up the money on the center of the table, and leaped onto his bunnysaur's back, "That's for the drink old man!" he says, waving his hat towards the bartender as he road his beast out of the door.

"Well actually we don't have drinks..." the bartender said with a sigh.

"Don't ruin my exit!" his voice shouted, barely reaching the bar from the distance.

One of the men that were attacked rubbed their head as they got to their feet. They looked at the cards on the floor that fell over from when the beast leaped over the table, they were the cowboys, "Boss, you're not gona' believe this..."

An Ace, a King, a Queen, a Jack, and a 10 of Spades, "A Royal Flush..." the giant, now sporting a bloody shoulder, says through gritted teeth, "H-he actually won," the ratsnake man says, dumbfounded.

Meanwhile the cowboy continued to ride his monster off through the streets, "I know I could've just took my winnings and left," he says to his steed, "But tell me, where's the fun in that?"

*Johnny Wilde
The World's One and Only...
Cowboy Samurai​*


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 27, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*

Ten floated over to the others. Rose seemed to be up in arms abot going to find some monster. "I'll come too. A forest beast seems like an interesting sight."

Dapper was meanwhile examining the Orange Alliance's Den Den Mushi when he heard Ursla mention someone staying behind to watch the ship. He tossed the snail phone back into his bag and leaped up at the chance to do a favor for Ursla. "Ah, I'll watch the ship Ursla-chan! I'll guard it with my life."

"Maybe I should stay behind and watch Dapper." Ten said to Rose and Ursla. Dapper quickly interjected. "Oi, no can do Ten! You've got to protect Rose and Ursla incase something bad happens!"

Ten turned around, eyeing Dapper. "Rose and Ursla are both more than capable of protecting themselves. You, on the other hand, aren't." Dapper fell down to the deck, wallowing in shame. "Ten....you're so cruel sometimes."

"Suit yourself then. I'm going." Dapper quickly sprung back to life and flew up to the crow's nest. "I'll keep an eye out for anything odd from up here!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice vs. The Fake Devil Kings...*
Gabe Abel stared at his true face in the mirror. He wasn't a remarkable looking man by any measure, average in most respects. Most would pass him by in the street without even a single glance. He had always suspected that it was his generic looks which made him so good at disguises. His face was a blank canvas, upon which he could paint the face of any man on Oda's green earth. 

Gabe glanced at the over two dozen photos of Dante Masters taped to the side of the mirror. The photo's showed every single angle of the Devil King's face that he could find. Every detail had to be spot on, his looks, his mannerisms, nothing could be left to chance. Gabe had even managed to procure a thirty second den den mushi video of the Devil King walking through a ruined street. Of course he also had his own photographic memory to rely upon as well. It had been a chilling sight to see the Devil King in action. 

"Hello you," Gabe told his reflection with a grin. Gabe closed his eyes as he slowly applied the special mask and seal. The process used to take hours, but with trial and error he had fine tuned it to no more then a few minutes. As soon as it was done, he opened his eyes. Facing him in the mirror was no longer Gabe Abel, small time pirate and con man, but instead the face of the Devil King himself.

Hello me..." 
_
Asofai Island..._
The people of the town were ushered by the Devil Kings minions into the main square. The Devil King sat casually upon a golden throne, flanked by his infamous comrades. He wore a crimson cloak and his eyes glowed blood red. All in all he was a dead ringer for the actual Devil King himself. A good thing too since none of his comrades really looked anything like their own genuine articles. 

Gabe glanced at the giant mountain of a man wearing a panda face mask. Oliver Bones had been nothing more then a washed up pro wrestler before he met Gabe. "Semmy, my loyal pet. Is this everyone?"  

Fake Semmy nodded. "Yeah boss."

Gabe gazed upon the terrified citizens, forced onto the ground on their hands and knees. A beautiful blonde girl caught his eye, causing him to smirk. He addressed them all in a loud and booming voice. "This island belongs to me now. That makes you all my subjects, and as my subjects this brings a certain responsibility on your part. I expect a monthly tribute of ten million beri. I'll also take a dozen of your strongest men to serve aboard my ship."  He paused and gestured at the blond girl in the crowd. "And I'll take her..." 

A man suddenly rose up to his feet. "She's my daughter. How dare you?!"

The Devil King frowned at his disobedience. This guy looked strong so he couldn't chance fighting him directly. Gabe turned towards a dour faced girl sitting beside his throne. She wore a ratty blonde wig and pink frilly dress, a rather unconvincing facsimile of the cheery woman she was impersonating. She nodded wordlessly in response and narrowed her eyes at the disobedient man. All at once the man seemed to lose his fighting spirit. He collapsed to his feet and began crying like a child. 

"I'm so worthless....oh please Oda just end my insignificant life. I wish I could be reborn as a sea slug, that's how worthless I am." He crawled on his hands and knees towards Gabe. "Go ahead...take my daughter. FORGIVE ME OH MIGHTY DEVIL KING!"  

Gabe laughed, his blood red eyes glowing brighter. These special contact lenses really did the trick. "Now do you see my power you pitiful fools? I crushed this weaklings spirit with my very will!"  Gabe cast a sly wink towards fake Marie, before raising his right hand into the air and shooting a spark of flame into the air. Pyrotechnics were definitely the shit.    
*
"FEAR THE DEVIL KING!!!" *
_
Aboard the Dark Justice/Enroute to Asofai Island..._
Amelia reached the last of set of her five hundred pull ups. She wiped the sweat from her brow with a towel and made her way towards the heavy bag. She wanted to get in a last minute work out before fighting a crew of the caliber of the Devil Kings. 

Amelia spotted Gabriel over in a corner of the gym, slashing rapidly at a dummy with his daggers and turning it into mincemeat. His movements were precise and economical, never a wasted strike. Amelia walked up to him and gestured at the shredded dummy. "I think he's dead."  

Gabriel ignored her and continued slashing away. A second later the dummy's head flew into the air and landed onto the floor. "Now he is." She watched as he lined up another dummy and took on an offensive stance with his daggers. 

"Do you see your brother when you're slashing those dummies?"  She had long since known of Gabriel's relation with the so-called Devil King, as did the entire crew. Gabriel fixed Amelia with an emotionless stare. "What business is it of yours?" 

Amelia shrugged. "My sister is a pirate. I know exactly what you're going through." 

"You don't know anything." 

"I know that you want to kill your brother, and that Garrick will likely kill you if you try and take his glory." 

"I serve Oda's will. What will be will be," Gabriel responded, before returning to his exercise.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Parrot picked Ryuu up and carried him back to his bed You could have stopped him, you know he sighed. But where's the fun in that? Kite had been sitting in the corner of the room the entire time. Besides, he should have known better than to get up and start walking. Kite stood up, and winced a bit as she grabbed her side in slight pain. You're one to talk. You were kicking and screaming when you woke up. You even reopened your stitches. he laughed a bit under his breath as he rung the water out of a towel and placed it on Ryuu's forehead. Tch. Whatever. she walked out of the room. Ryuu groaned as he opened his eyes Ugh, what happened? You fainted after getting up and walking around. For a doctor, that's a real rookie mistake. I just wanted to make sure everything was alright. Ha, you underestimate me. Plus the people on this island seem to be quite skilled in treating wounds. It was their initial patch up, along wth Mikaela's help, that kept everyone alive. I only enhanced what they did. So how long have we been out? he asked, looking over to Archey and Raven who were still unconscious. It's been a little over two weeks now. Thrush and I were the first to wake up, then Snipe and Dove, and Kite shortly after. I see. Ryuu thought back on the events and about the person who attacked them. _"His movements were far too skilled to be an ordinary marine. Was he some kind of secret agent?"_ his train of thought was interrupted. Anyway, I'm recommending you stay in bed for a few more days. Then you can start getting up and walking around freely R-Right. Then suddenly, they both heard a loud commotion outside the door
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Mikaela*

Mikaela was sitting in the grass outside, curled up and crying. "Why is she so insensitive?" she said, wiping her cheeks and looking up into the sky. One of the clouds formed a tear drop. "Even the sky weeps with me. Why should I care what she says. Why should..." she stopped as another rush of feelings attacked her gentle heart. The memories of her dad falling to the ground. The burning of the entire town. Another stream of salty tears ran down her face. "What gives her the right to tell me what to do! I bet if she had parents like mine, she would cry her heart to this day!"

Several hours later, well into the evening, Mikaela was still sitting on the grass, but her tears where dried. A peaceful, yet sad look was on her face.
She was cold, but she didn't seem to care about the temperature. Her eyes where locked on the girl she had argued with earlier on that same day. 

"Her pain is different then mine. I dear say it's worse.." she said looking to her side. Thrush was sitting beside her. "I know my parents loved me...so, so much.." she was about the cry again, but calmed down before it could set root. "From what she said, it seems she was never loved.." she closed her eyes and stood up. Then she opened her eyes, a look of pure determination was shining in the twillight. "I will help her. I will help her by giving her the love she never got from her family. The love I had plenty of."

She smiled.

"I will become her best friend."


----------



## Eternity (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent hit his head against the wall.
> 
> ...



*Orland Bloo*

The purple haired boy sat up on his bed, his eyes felt heavy, and he started to remember the day before. A party. He could still his new captain dancing around with a keg of beer firmly held in his right hand. He could also remember Naomi, challanging Kent to a drinking contest. How Kent passed out after a good 20 or so kegs of beer. Naomi on the other hand, challanged several more people into the night. 

Then it hit him. In all this time where he had lived with Naomi, he had never seen her room. Why had he never thought of looking? Had Naomi used her devil fruit every time he stepped into the house?

And why did he think of it now? Maybe the ammount of beer had made too hangover to uphold the power. So Orland stood up and walked slwoly out to the livingroom and walked straight over to the door he had could not remember seeing before. The thing he saw was nothing he had ever expected. Her room was filled with pictures of girls. Girls in bikini, pinup girls, etc.

"Really?" he thought to himself. He would never have thought she was leaning that way. "Finding something you like?" he heard behind him. Naomi was standing there, smiling at him. "I didn't know you liked..well, girls.." he stuttered. "Look again." she said.

When Orland turned around, the walls where covered in pictures of hung men. "What the.." 

"This entire house, the garden included, is under my control. The stone wall that surround us is a perfect circle." she explained.

"Oh, and I like both." she added, grinning.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 27, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates*

_"Drake..."_

_"Drake......"_

An unrecognized voice rang through the pirate's ears. He slowly opens his eyes and looks around, he is on the deck of his ship, "Who...Who's voice is that?" he asks while rubbing his head.

"It's me of course, after all these years you don't recognize my voice?" he turns to follow the voice and sees no one but Kong standing across the deck, "Still can't figure it out?" the monkey says.

Drake's jaw drops, "Kong! You, you can talk!" he runs over and grabs the monkey in a giant bear hug, "I've dreamt of this day for sooooooo long!" he shouts with joy, tears streaming down his face like a pair of rivers.

Suddenly a knife stabs through his chest and digs out to the other side. Blood trickles down his torso and out of his mouth, "W-what?" he releases Kong and falls to his knees.

His first mate stands before him, knife in hand, "Now that I've finally taken you out I can command this crew the way it should be..." his body begins to morph until he finally takes on the appearance of Drake. 

He flashes one of the Pirate Captain's trademark grins before transforming his hand into a gun, *"So long...'Captain'"*

*Bang*

*"AAAAAAAAAAAaaaAAAAaaaAAAAH!"* Drake shoots up from the deck of _The Gaia_ in a heavy sweat. He grabs his chest and pats it several time to make sure there's no hole, "What? Huh? I'm so-"

"Finally..." Henry appears behind him, looming over his captain, "You've been out for a few days now. I don't understand you...You take on 3 mutated monsters in one day, but Sento flashing her-"

"LETS not mention those," Van says, popping in with a nervous laugh, "Glad you're awake Drake, we're about to arrive at- Well I think you should just look for yourself."

Drake turns and sees a large kingdom, filled with several buildings and one massive castle at the base of it all. It is coated in a beautiful shade of white that gives the entire kingdom a stunning glow to it, "Wow..." the captain says, starring in awe.

"Well what're we waiting for, get us in and lets check this place out!" if Clemens were here, she might advise against a group of wanted criminals wandering through the streets of a royal kingdom, but with their level headed navigator missing the crew sailed right into port.

Henry removed the bandages from Sento as they reached the kingdom, "You don't recover half as quick as that freak of nature," he says in an emotionless tone while looking over to the ecstatic Drake, "But you should be alright now."  The girl had received a pretty severe beating while battling those monsters but with Henry's medical expertise she had made a quick recovery. 

"Ok guys lets go through a little walk through town."

"I am pretty curious about why this place is so damn white..." Maze says in a puzzled tone while rubbing his chin.

Kong leaps onto Drake's shoulder and the captain jumps like a sea king had just bitten his behind, "Oh! Heeeey Kong..." he says in a suspicious tone, "Hoooow about you ride Dogarang for today," he slowly removes the monkey from his shoulder and places him on Maze's boomerang.

A head morphs out of the weapon and takes a bite at Kong, but he quickly leaps off and lands in between Sento's breasts. He glares at the boomerang, then at Drake, but finally relaxes as he has found a sweat place to rest his furry self at as the crew venture through town.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 27, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Five Faces of Darkness Pt.2]​*​
* ?You will be our avatar, bring our justice. Our Wrath to your world.?* 

A snapping of a twig pulls Dsurion?s attention back to the real world. With a double beep a flashing triangle appears on his eye?s screen. The triangle points upward as leaves and other debris falls all about the man. Dsurion has barely the time to react as the serpentine scales of a green boa falls around him. With an echoing hiss the snake?s head lowers into view, lowing from a branch high above Dsurion. Its forked tongue flicks in and out rapidly as it attempts to capture its intended prey in its coils. The boa?s coils gently snap off one another as its muscles is sent the signal to contract by the reptile?s brain. In what seems like an instant the coils slam close with a bone jarring thud.  Dsurion, however, anticipated the snakes actions the moment its coils hit the ground around him, and in the moment the snake pulled its coils together the psycho pounds his feet off the ground three rapid times allowing him to avoid the bone crushing coils by mere millimeters. It angrily hisses while its tongue flickers, testing the air to see where the man it had targeted went.

The subtle taste of oil taints the air alerting the snake to look to its flank. As it moves the limb its upper body is balanced on snaps and the gargantuan constrictor falls to the earth with a thud. Coils twist and leaves rustle as the snake hisses in anger as it flips back to its stomach. Pulling itself up it tenses it muscles intending to strike like a cobra. But its forward momentum is quickly halted as its body seems to fold in to itself. Metallic fingers wrap around the boa?s head as Dsurion?s body is slightly pushed back, the dirt grinds under his feet as shallow trenches are dug.  ?Judgment is Death.? Dsurion states lowly as the gears in his artificial hand kick into high gear, the fingers lightly shake on the hand as it closes just a bit faster than the snake was able to close its coils. After a sickly crunching sound the large reptile falls motionless as a mixture of bone and blood pour form Dsurion?s clenched fist. With a twisted smirk his intentions got much crueler as he drops the crushed head. Slinging the bloody mess free he then reaches to the small of his back, pushing his hand up under his sash he grabs onto the handle of the sword of Plundarr. 

With a snap of the wrist he pulls it out and depresses the button closest his thumb. With a snap and clank the handle produces one of the swords and locks it into place, with a depraved chuckle he brings the sword down with a vicious blow.

_[Some Time Later]​_​
Dsurion walks deeper into the forest heading toward the mountain that Zero had mentioned. In the distance the peak of the mountain jutted up into the clouds like a dagger. In Dsurion?s hands were large segments of the snake. Swinging his arms as he walked Dsurion pulls his human arm up and pushes his hand toward his face. Opening his mouth he shoves the large section of snake into his mouth. The hard scales cut into his mouth as he chomps down. Pulling to the left with his head the snake?s skin pulls and stretches while the scales dig even deeper. With a ripping snap Dsruion pulls a chunk of raw flesh free, with a spit he clears his mouth of the scales and blood before tearing into the now exposed flesh. Blood gushes from the snake and mingles with his own as he pulls a large portion free. He chews it greedily as he moved along it had been almost twenty four hours since he last ate and the strain of using his Soru, despite how inadequate as it was, in his condition and on an empty stomach was taxing at best. Dsurion pauses, spitting a portion of the snake out as his eye beeps. A red flashing triangle points to Dsurion?s right. The brush rustles violently producing a large cat like beast. 

Dust falls from Dsurion?s feet as he hops into the cat, just missing the beast?s claws. Dsurion lashes out with his mechanical arm, the large segment of the snake he was holding slams into the cats head spilling its blood all over the creature?s face. With a yowl the cat hisses pawing at its face trying its best to knock its vision clear. The large beast roars in defiance as it vision finally clears, its sharp blue eyes then rest on Dsurion, whom chose not to flee. The snake lay draped over his shoulder and dripping. The cats lips rolled back bearing its razor sharp fangs. Pacing to the side it chalks Dsurion up, tensing its muscles it prepares to strike. In an instant the muscle form in the cat gives its motion away, it leaps. Stepping calmly to the right Dsurion angles his head and stomps on the ground. A moment later a long sharpened spear like stake fires out as the cat opens its mouth. 

A gurgle escapes the cat as it hangs in the air, spiked by the wooden shoot. Dsurion grins widely as he draws a finger down the stake following the stream of blood. Petting the beast on the head he smiles one last time before walking off. But before he can get three steps further a tree before him spits in two, a roar follows the thunderous slamming of the tree on the ground as the largest bear Dsurion had ever seen appears before him. It?s snout snarled in anger, the cat had awoken it, and since it was dead Dsurion was going to pay the debt.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 27, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates...*
Hawkins did a double take as Ursla stepped out of the cabin. "Interesting choice of attire..." he mumbled under his breath. He grabbed up his satchel and strung it about his shoulder. It had all the equipment he'd need to study and analyze the wildlife of the forest. "Well I am a doctor and biologist, so I can't pass up an opportunity to study the native organisms of this ecosystem," he added, putting on a brown fedora very reminiscent of a famous movie archeologist.  Hawkins also had a private reason for wanting to explore the forest as well. The chances of finding a devil fruit was much higher in a lush and fertile jungle such as this one. If there was one anywhere on the island, he'd be able to hone in on it with his devil fruit sense, just like a bloodhound tracking a scent. Just because he had joined this crew didn't mean he would abandon his goal of ridding himself of the cursed devil fruit power locked within his body. 

Rose pumped her fist into the air as she emerged from the galley. She held an armload of candy which she hastily stuffed into her pockets. "Great! Let's go and find the forest monster!"  

"That's going to melt you know," Hawkins observed dryly. 

"Tastes better that way!" Rose exclaimed with a laugh. 

The crew set out from the ship and passed through the gritty frontier town  at the edge of the forest. Some of the townsfolk and lumberjacks wished them luck on their hunt. A giant wooden signboard had been staked into the ground at the perimeter of the jungle. There was a long tally that stretched from one end of the signboard to the other, over forty marks in all. 

Rose gestured at a weary looking wood cutter who was passing them by. "Hey mister what do all those scratch marks on that sign mean?" The wood cutter shook his head with a grim face as he walked past them, not even making eye contact. "Those are the number of people the monster has killed, not counting the over two dozen it's wounded or maimed. Pray you or your friends don't end up on that board, because some of you probably will, or lose an arm or a leg most likely." 

"THIS IS GOING TO BE LIKE THE BEST DAY EVER!!!"  Rose screamed.  

"Uh...I think I left something on the ship...I should go back and get it," Hawkins said. He was about to slink away but then Ursla grabbed him by his shirt collar and pulled him back with the rest of the group. 

"Scared?"  she asked with a look of bemusement. 

"I just like having all my limbs still attached to my body is all," Hawkins retorted. He sighed inwardly and followed his comrades and an ebullient Rose into the heart of darkness.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 28, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates*
> 
> _"Drake..."_
> 
> ...



Atlas Pirates - Sento D.Marino

"You don't recover half as quick as that freak of nature, but you should be alright now." Henry mentioned.

"I was fine before too you know." she said with her mouth pouted. "It was just a few broken ribs and and a broken finger.."

Sento, being raised by men and boys most of her life, was always told she, as a girl, would never become as strong as men. She wanted to knock the air out of Henry, but averted her anger and desided to tease him instead. However, before she could do anything, Kong landing between her breasts.

"Kong!" she said surprisingly, but smiles as the morphing monkey relaxes and closes its eyes. "So cute~"


----------



## Noitora (Jun 28, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei*
​
The Phoenix Dawn arrived upon the shores of the island with the crew eagerly awaiting dry land and adventure once more. The massive shark Fishman on the other hand had other things occupying his mind, like the usefulness of the wood here that he could use to make adjustments to the ship. The crew were greeted upon their ship by a group of humans wielding several weapons, causing Sandrei to take up his position behind the every hyper Rose while draped in his long yellow curtain cloak. They spoke of a monster hunt taking place on the island and of course Rose was first to jump at the chance to get involved. Surprisingly Ursla also agreed, and Ten. Hawkins in a much less valiant cry also made his desire to join the expedition known. 

Only Shingo, himself and Dapper had not jumped to join the hunting mission. Sandrei did not particularly like the idea of being mistaken for the monster himself, knowing most humans they would take any opportunity to shoot at something. He still had a rather questioning mind even know, it seemed. The thoughts of humans to most Fishmen were that they were warring and ruthless people who had no regard for those they see different and murderous without remorse. While he had certainly seen this was true in some cases the Phoenix Pirates completely blew that view out of the water. If anything it was simple minded of the Fishmen to think that way, much like they believed humans were simple minded in thinking all Fishmen were nothing but monsters or a lesser race. The world was a complicated place.

*“Look after Rose.”* He said as he made his presence known and clambered down the side of the ship. His eyes ran over the forest before him as he scanned for the most useful materials. After a brief study he continued to speak.
*“I’m going to fix up the ship, perhaps have something exciting for when you get back.” *And with that the Shark strode off in a separate direction of the forest towards the strongest trees. He was not condoning the merciless acts of slaughter that were clearly occurring upon the island but he was a shipwright at heart. Wood was a material needed for ships and this island seemed to have a rich supply of some of the best. There was no chance in hell he was going to give up the chance to make use of such resources. The majority of the crew made their way off into the islands depths for the hunt leaving Sandrei to his own investigations.


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 28, 2011)

*CrackTooth Island Fortress*

A tall man dressed in black stands before a marine officer hanging from his hands by a pair of rusty manicles. He leans forward and grabs the man by the front of his blood encrusted shirt and lifts him to his feet. The man's face is swollen and black and blue in several places

"I sent the message to the marine base where the captain is locked up, lets see how much the marines care for their own."

*Jak Sang First Mate of the Crack Tooth Pirates*
_Bounty 30,000,000 beli_

The marine tried to speak but Jak released him and he fell to his knees only being held up by by the manicles. He turned to look at a room full of men clad is dirty marine uniforms. He had been beating them for weeks and giving them just enough food to stay alive. He turned and walked out the door a short squat man with an eye patch locking the door behind him. 

"Keep an eye on the prisoners and makes sure it's the good one" Jak said 

He walked up the stairs and entered into a long corridor, this was the main artery of the place all the major rooms branched off this main corridor. The fortress had been long abandoned before the Crack Tooth Pirates decided to inhabit it and fix it up. It had a lot of natural defenses the bay that the fortress over looked was full of sand bars and hidden rocks that anyone trying to get in would undoubtedly find a hard time getting past them. He made his way down the corridor to a huge door. The door was old wood with bands of steel running across the top and bottom. He could hear the raucous laughter and noise of one hundred plus men having dinner together. He pushed the door open and entered the dining hall. 

A few heads turned to watch who was coming though the door but most of the men continued to talk, laugh eat and drink. He spotted a few men passed out on the ground with drool spilling from their mouth. Victims of the alcohol, he made his way to his seat near the head of the table and his eyes fell on the humongous empty chair at the head of the table. 

"You'll be back with us soon Captian" Jak said under his breath
"What the fuck are you mumbling about First" a humongous man in a dirty chef's coat said 

He grabbed an entire chicken and stuffed it in his mouth and began to chew. Bones began to crack and crunch as he at the meat, juices from the chicken and spittle rolled down his chin.

*Miguel Ceasar, Chef of the Crack Tooth Pirtes*
_Bounty 20,000,000 beli_

"You need to fuckin chill out we'll get the capin back" Miguel said chicken flying everywhere
"You been mopy and bitchy for weeks!" 
"Ow many time must to tell you not to speak with your mouth full you blasted barbarian" A large dark bald man shouted

He grabbed a large piece of bread and threw it across the table hitting Miguel square in his face. 

*Dino Nalope, Shipwright of the Crack Tooth Pirates*
_bounty 22,000,000 beli_

"I always tell ya if your're eating EAT, if you're talking TALK you can't do more than one thing properly, ya big oaf"

The entire table erupted in laughter and Miguel swallowed the rest of the chicken and dove over the table at Dino knocking food and drink everywhere. The two humongous men rolled around on the floor to cheers and hoots by the other men. 

"I've got 5 large on Dino" a man with long brown hair said

He got out of his seat to avoid the two men rolling around, he seemed to know where they would go, he was the only one willing to get close enough to them to see what what happening.

*Lance Hilgarde, Navigator of the Crack Tooth Pirates*
_Bounty: 12,000,000_

"Come on doc you want a piece of this action?" Lance said looking up

His eyes fell on a bald man with bushy eye brows, he was scribbling furiously in a leather bound book. He looked up and his eyes grew wide, he had just noticed what was going on.

"What is wrong with you?!" he said his voice breaking
"When you hurt each other guess who will have to spend time patching you up, I'm not doing it this time." he said 

He got up and adjusted his glasses

*Dr. Vincent LaGoose, Doctor of the Crack Tooth Pirates*
_Bounty: 9,000,000_

He stormed out of the room to boos and jeers from the other pirates who were forming a crowd at the two men exchanged punches. He walked right past a short stocky man with a fitted shirt and a metal bat on his shoulder that was just walking through the door. 

"Shiit no one told me Dino and Miguel were going at it again" 

He pushed through the crowd to get closer

"Hey Lance I got 6 large on Miguel" 

*Jo Jo, Crack Tooth Pirates Marksman*
_Bounty: 14,000,000_

"I'll take that" Lance said pulling a wad of cash out his pocket

Jak looked on with a stern look on his face, he thought about stopping them but this was the first time in since their captain was taken that the men were in such high spirits. He couldn't bring himself to break up their fun.

"Those damm marines better stick to their word" he said under his breath


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Beelze D. Van*

The group was walking through the town, admiring the place a little, certainly just as Maze said before, the place was really white so much that it looked kind of boring"I wonder if they have a weapon store here? i need bullets and tools to add some new function to Hades and Susanoo"he said and touched his gun that was tied to his leg"Probably also buy another gun"he stated at last before looking in front only to see Sento petting the monkey that was resting between her breasts"Man, she is lucky, the only pervert in this ship is Kong"he said before looking around.

From one moment to another the guy ran as fast as he could surprising Henry and making kong to jump from between Sento?s boobs, the reason of his sudden rush? he found a weapon store which looked pretty decent"Uh Where?s Van?"The captain asked looking around for a moment before the voice of a man*"thanks for your purchase, Sir."*from where that voice came from, Van was leaving from the store with a bag full of bullets, some of them where only the shells for him to modify them"Great, great now I only need those tools I wonder if they even exist?"he said"Hey Van what were you doing?"the doctor of the ship asked"Uh? only getting some ammunition...beautiful isn?t it?"he said opening the bag and showing to Henry what he just bought"How many bullets....from where did ya got the money for all of that?"he asked seeing the big amount of bullets the D. bought.

"Not much...I gave him 2000 berries and pointed my hades at him and he accepted that much"he said smiling, actually his face was shinning"Wait you threatened the seller with your gun? isn?t that a crime?""No no, i payed for these, he only lowered the price  when I showed him my gun, I think it was a fair deal"he said and then kept walking until he caught up with Drake"I think you are getting it wrong"he said to himself before following his comrades.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 28, 2011)

*Zero: Strong World, Strong Animals*

With great effort, Zero ducked away from an oncoming paw. The paw belonged to a giant cat-like creature. The creature had five tails, one horn and very, very, very sharp claws. The trees behind him was all cut down by the sheer force of the wind the claws created. The cat opened his mouth. Zero was expecting a roar, but what came out of its mouth made Zero rase his eyebrows, something he would only do when he was really surprised. _"Nyan~"_ the giant cat said cutely, just like a normal sized cat would do. 

*"Nyan?"* he asked, but qucikly shaked it off when the cat started to attack once again. *"These are not normal animals..."* he mumbled, angry on himself for being surprised enough to almost letting it cloud his judgement.

As the cat's paw hit the ground beside Zero, he stabbed it and cutting it open. The cat screached, but it didn't seem to disable it at all. After jumping a few meters back he took out his metal wire and binding one side to a tree trunk and holding the other side in his hand. The creature dashed towards zero. Using hos devild fruit, he had removed earth below the top layer, making the cat fall to the ground. It fell head first towards the wire, cutting its head clean off.

Then, as he was coiling up the wire, an even bigger cat creature arrived. It's mother.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 28, 2011)

*Billy D. Woodpecker - Woodpecker Pirates
"East Blue" Organ Island*​
Half the island was now aware of one fact. One fact so simple yet wise that they had to wonder as to who was singing this epic and manly song and spreading the message of cake.

"Cake for the Win!!!" "Cake for the Win!!!" Their positive energy was limitless, it was so great that their spirits would pierce the heavens and make people believe in their words. People on diets would become fat, and unmanly men would realize their unmanliness after seeing the Coyote and Woodpecker spread the truth about cake and piracy. Manly D's were after all manly D's.

As the two men hit the end of the first chorus they both struck a manly pose at the audience, their backs turned to each other. A second later, and at the same time they both turned around and faced each other, jumped in to the air and high-fived. And at that moment the awesome-o-meter broke, it just broke as Billy D. Woodpecker and Spicer D. Coyote made contact. That was how epic their high-five moment was.

A second later though, since it was time for a break both pirates were sitting in some random chairs and drinking juice. Orange juice to be precise when Spicer asked the all important question. "So what's a Beardy?"

Billy's jaw dropped to the floor, his eyes popping out as if he was falling from Sky Island itself back to the blue sea. How could he not know about the awesome Beardy of their crew that was Jackal? Well if he didn't know then Billy better explain it before the world ended because of Spicer's lack of knowledge.

"YOSH!!! Arahahahaha Jackal is our crews own personal epic manly and awesome Beardy, though he's a baka who doesn't know how to play _"Raft Hide and Seek"_ or _"Pirate Chess"_. So he's a BIG BAKA at that and singing!!! Though he can fly and is almost a MASTER at making rafts, though I must say, he should shover more..."

If Jackal was around Billy would probably get stabbed by the bearded crew member, though the red haired captain couldn't help it. He was simply blunt and honest... And just as Billy was about to engage in a discussion on how Coyote's dad was probably a real live Coyote and his mom human or a mermaid, which somehow made him half Wolverine a familiar voice broke the flow on the young Woodpecker as Jackal put his hand on Billy's shoulder.

"Captain. Who's this?" The tall Jackal appeared behind Billy. Unaware that Billy's revealed details about his manly smell, but his beard was awesome and demanded respect. Respect that Billy always gave him... well almost always.

"Oh Beardy!!! This is Mojito Banana, and he's our new crew mate!!! And this is Hostage Blondy, our new Navigator!!!"

Billy pointed at Spicer at first and then at Jacob as Jackal looked at the two new members of the crew, laughing inside at Billy's ability to give awesome nicknames to people. Then he looked at Tina and then finally at J4. "I assume he went out and did stupid stuff again?" J4 and Jackal actually got along quite well, since both of them were dedicated warriors. However Billy didn't care about anything of that and stood up, pointing at Spicer out of the blue. "Let us continue our manly song on our way to the bakery!!!"

So the group made their was to the bakery to get cake...




Noitora said:


> *The Woodpecker Pirates ~ Organ Island*
> 
> *Cecil Almasy*​
> Nervously the young musician walked just outside the safest part of town and towards a place known for pirates to pass through now and again. There were two reasons for this, the hope of by chance coming across those whom had taken the precious ring of Julia from him while the other was the possibility of finding someone to help. He did no have much beli to his name but after the two that cared for him leant him some to help in this quest it was at least a start. They had been fairly against allowing him to go at first, seeing as how dangerous it would be and how timid the boy seemed. He was not as young as he seemed, he was simply a bit shy. With his lute over his back and his feathered cap placed upon his shoulder length pale blonde hair he slowly made his way in silence.
> ...



Suddenly the Cake appreciation song and dance stopped as the red haired captain looked over his shoulder while the scene unfolded. At first he saw a blond man offer a bunch of shiny new belli to some pirate (no doubt enough for them to buy cake), but then the man in the black coat answered by kicking the blond guy to the ground and splattering all the belli around. Billy's initial reaction was that Cecil would jump up and beat the guy up but that didn't happen, as it turned out that the blond guy was weak.

But then Billy got angry. "He just disrespected cake..." And they've done it... Billy was gonna go and do it, as the blue haired pirate saw a foot meet his face a second later.

"Ultra Chaos Endorphin Screw Hadoken Style Alpha-Wave version Kick!!!" Just a kick without the aid of his devil fruit sent the man flying as Billy landed next to Cecil.










​
"Ara... Woodpecker Pirates let's kick their asses for being bullies and insulting cake!!!" How dare they insult cake?!? That was blasphemy!!! Behind Billy though Jackal was ready to attack with a wild grin on his face. The line up also consisted of J4, Jacob, Spicer and Tina as the opposing crew got of the ship and drew their weapons, sizing up the Woodpecker pirates, obviously not knowing who they were. The blue haired man wearing the black captain coat stood up and whipped the blood from his lip away, an angry look on his face. "Oh you'll pay for that boy..."

"Hey weakling get up." Meanwhile Billy poked the downed musician innocently. Was he alright? Of course he completely ignored the threats coming from the opposing pirates. "What the...? MEN GET THEM!!!"

The evil pirate captain yelled out, drawing and pointing his sword at their enemies. It was action time while Billy crouched next to Cecil and looked at the young man innocently. "Do you know where the bakery is?"

Meanwhile the enemy attacked them as Billy was hit with a big wooden paddle across the head. Yosha yosha, ass whooping time. "Ara!!! Which one of you hit me? Was it you? You? Doesn't matter I'll kick all your asses!!!" With this manly statement an all out brawl ensued as the rival pirate captain could see his men fly left and right as the Woodpecker captain put his foot down, sending the men sleeping with vicious punches, kicks and suplexes. Luckily there were more then enough men for everyone to beat on, fodder be fodder. Always enough...

Some time later Billy was standing in front of the evil bully pirate with an annoyed look on his face and with Spicer next to him. "Mojito Banana, let's bust him up big time for insulting cake!!!" Yes Spicer's current name was (temporarily) changed to Mojito Banana simply because Billy could remember that one easier. But that aside declaring that the two of them should attack at the same attack Billy launched forward sending his favorite attack along with Spicer's. "Ossu ossu no Ikazuchi!!!"


----------



## Eternity (Jun 28, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Shaw hesitated. Of course he wanted to go out with her, but their relationship have been strickly chef x costumer until now. That was a big leap, at least for him.
> *
> "S-sure. I'd love that."* he finally answered. Mari was around his neck in a flash. _"Awesome!"_ she yelled, gleaming. Holding her hands around Shaw's body, she suddenly became quite. _"Hey Shaw.."_ her hands became loose and she let them fall to the side of her body. Tears were starting to form in the corner of her eyes. *"Are you ok?"* Shaw asked, a look of worry on his face. _"I-I'm sorry, I'm fine."_ she tried to laugh, wiping away her tears. *"Are you sure Mari, it's not normal to start crying just like that, is something bothering you? Is someone bullying you. You can tell me."*
> 
> ...



Days go by, and Shaw and Mari have been going out many times.

The young couple is sitting in the grassy field at the outskirts of town. A towboat is tugging along in the distance, but other then that, this day have little to offer. Why, do you ask? Today is the annual summer harvest. There is a big party in town, so everywhere else is practicly deserted.
*
"This is perfect. You and me, sitting alone on a grassy field with no worries or troubles. My life was good before, but now that I have met you, my life is complete."* Shaw said, looking up into the sky. He did not notice that Mari was looking another way. She wanted to tell him something, but it never seemed like the right time. _"Do you love me?"_ she asked, taking a hold of Shaw's arm, and resting her head on it. 

Shaw's heart skipped a beat.* "Yes." *he said simply.

After a good minute or so, Mari looked at him with a surprised smile. _"You are not going to go into a long speach about how much you love me or something?"_

*"No. But I am going to kiss you."* he grinned, leaning towards her. Mari giggled before he got close enough, and then opened her mouth slightly, taking the kiss. Shaw's hand ran through her short silky hair before they lay down in the grass.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

He was stretching his body after the little fight with all those fodders, they were weak as hell but man they were a bother specially those who thought that attacking at the same time the result would be different, if they were weak they were weak and that was all, there was no need for them to such a problematic bunch. The pirate remained in silence as apparently the crew won in the number of people they defeated"Then what should I get for breakfast? i?m hungry"he said rubbing his stomach until he saw now a little group of pirates commanded by the same guy that was demanding the head of Rex...or to be more exact the heads of all the crew except Rex"geez, after this I will need a lot of food"he said awaiting the group that was rushing at them.

From one moment to another he had to dodge a kick directed at his face"then you are the one who?s gonna entertain me?..."he said and then looked at the guy, he saw a blue-haired man with golden eyes just like him, the guy was also half-naked and in his hands a pair of finger-less gloves which had some kind of circle inside them though Ral didn?t know what were those. The fruit user was shocked by the cool look of the man in front of him"Coool...hey hey how can I get a hair style like that? it looks badass!"he shouted  walking around the young man who was supposed to be his enemy"I don?t know"he said calm cutting out Ral?s question"Then then where do i get gloves like those?"he asked again excited"I don?t know"he said again, something that made Ral to get mad"Damn party pooper if you don?t want to tell me then say it!!"he shouted pretty annoyed"I don?t want to tell you"the guy said this time, the cynicism of the guy just made the green cloak more pissed"You son of a bitch, come here I?ll teach you a lesson!!".

With that Tiger ran towards his opponent with his right fist involved in that dark blue flame of his"Blue flame: flame strike!"he said, for his surprise the guy didn?t move an inch to avoid the hit but instead put his hand and stopped the punch, then unexpectedly Ral?s flames were absorbed by the hand of the guy"Uh?! Where?re my flames!" he shouted before being blown away by a little explosion of blue flames coming from the palm of the spiky haired boy. standing up with a smile he said confidently"Hah! the fire won?t work on me!!"but then he realized something"wait those were blue flames...were those my flames?"he asked to himself before looking again at the guy"Heh, interesting"


----------



## Cooli (Jun 28, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates ~ Arctodus Muscaria*



Arctodus was outdoors, training his body by chopping down trees for wood. With each mighty swing of his axes, the trees fell left and right, crashing to the ground with an echoing thud. When he felt that there were enough trees to produce wood for him to sell and for his own personal use, he began to chop the trees up into large dimensions of lumber, save a few he turned into a large pile of firewood. Each drop of his axe had enough force to cause a clean split down the entire length of each tree. After finishing carving out the extremely over-sized planks, he stacked them and set them aside for for later, when he would deliver them to the folks in town. His body dripped with sweat as he wiped his brow. He then lifted up one of his arms, and smelled himself. *I should bathe.* he said, which was obvious but not for the reason some may think. There was a certain place he wanted to visit before going into town, and he didn't want to defile the site.

After trekking through the forest a short ways, Arctodus came upon a small waterfall, that formed into a pond. He waded through the calm water until he was directly underneath the crashing water of the fall. This water pounded his body, but it was something he had gotten used to. It calmed him, and it was the only place he could go to to clear his mind and meditate. He sat on a small rock platform underneath the water, and allowed all the sweat and dirt to be washed off of him. While doing so, he tried to clear his mind, but thoughts of the past kept popping up *If only I had control back then . . .* By his own hands, he had lost everything that was dear to him. He thought how things would be if they were still alive *But I will gain control . . . I must.* he closed his eyes eyes and placed his hands together. *I am in control. I am in control.* he continually repeated this phrase, taking deep, calm breathes. After a while, his body slowly began to change. His frame slowly increased in size, his muscles swelled, and his skin was slowly being covered in a brown fur. *I am in control. I am in control.* he repeated, but his voice sounded strange. It was strained and had a slight growl to it. Arctodus continued to change even more, as his nails grew and his hands began to form claws. His faced started to stretch and fangs emerged from his jaws. *I am in control. I am in control.* he started to yell. His voice was becoming more like a growl, more beastly. Though he said these words out loud, his thoughts were less confident. _"I want to control it! If only I had control! This uncontrolled power does nothing but hurt and kill. I need to control it. If only . . ."_ *I AM...I AM...I - AAGGGHHHHHH!!!!!* Arctodus' screams turned into a loud roar as his eyes turned white, and he transformed into a wild, humanoid beast. He lept from the stone platform and ran into the forest on all fours.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 28, 2011)

*Organ Island...*
Jessie entered the local tavern. It was a bustling establishment filled with the rough and tumble crowd one associated with places frequented by pirates and all shorts of shady characters. In her experience taverns like this were the best place to gather info and chat up the patrons for local island gossip. Jessie ignored the stares directed her way and sidled up to an empty corner of the bar. She nodded at the bartender, a middle aged man who was starting to go soft around the belly but still looked like a bruiser nontheless.  "I'll have a Franky Cola please," Jessie said. 

The bartender shot her a bemused look. "Cola? What are you fifteen?" he asked. 

"Nineteen." 

The bartender shrugged and uncapped a bottle of sparkling black cola. Jessie caught the ice cold bottle and tipped it in salute to him before taking a swig. "Thanks." 

"So what brings a nice looking girl like you to this den of cutthroats and malcontents?" the bartender asked. 

"I'm looking for something." 

"Aren't we all." 

"I'm looking for a sea monster..." Jessie amended with a grin. Jessie saw a flash of recognition in the bartenders eyes. _Bingo._ 

"Sea monster eh?" he muttered. 

Jessie nodded. "Yeah my crazy captain saw it out on the open sea, and he's got in his head to catch it and make it a pet." 

"No offense but your captain sounds like a buffoon." 

Jessie finished off her coke and gestured for another. "It really doesn't matter. He wants it and it's my job to help him get it. So you wouldn't happen to know where I can find this creature would you?" 

A doubtful expression appeared on the bartenders face. "I don't know...I heard some crazy rumors. A girl like you shouldn't be getting involved in these things." 

"Oh c'mon, humor me," Jessie replied with an innocent smile. 

"Alright..." the bartender said with a sigh, "But don't say I didn't warn you." He leaned in close over the bar top and spoke in a hushed voice. "I heard that a sea monster lives on a small island on the northwest side of the island. It's not too far from here."

Jessie nodded. "Small island off the northwest coast, got it." 

"That's not all though. I also heard there are some rough customers protecting that place, _very_ dangerous people." 

Jessie considered this last bit of information. She'd have to warn Billy before he ran off half cocked like a maniac towards that island. Several cola bottles later Jessie exited through the swinging doors of the tavern.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 29, 2011)

*Rumboar Island*​
*The End of a Struggle!​*
As the Dragon Empress flew away on top of her beast, Raizen, Galahad simply glared. That woman was not fit to ride atop such a magnificent creature, especially since she was merely a child that always seemed angry. Galahad snorted, "So much for the pride of Amazon Lily." He mocked. He then looked at the head of the baboon and gritted his teeth. He was angered when animals were harmed, especially under his single cyclopean eye. "The Empress will be dealt with when I return to headquarters." He then picked up the head of the creature and cradled it in his hand, he then tossed it to some other members of his beastly crew. "Make sure to give him a good funeral!" He told them and then looked back over to Moby.

"You've been rather quiet, eh, shichibukai?" He told his enemy, "You're probably thinking right now... analyzing everything about this situation. That's the different between we thinkers and men of action!" With that, Galahad breaks into a run towards Moby, his fists balled and ready to slam the Warlord into little pieces. At the same time, he kept his eyes on his two teammates. Thanks to Beatrix's little stunt, Galahad was all alone. 

But the Agent was capable of holding himself in a fight. 

First, he threw a powerful right hook aimed at Moby's head, but unsuprisingly, the smaller man twisted to the side, dodging the attack. The Warlord spins on his heel and then mutters, "Numb-Skull Punch!" Slamming his fist into Galahad's size, the huge man reels back from the force of the punch. What happened next was the most suprising thing. Galahad suddenly stopped moving. A monkey standing on the sideline watching this battle, scratched his head, "What's wrong, Boss!" He shrieked. Galahad looked down at the left side of his torso, "I... i... can't feel this side of my body." He muttered, coming to this realization.

Moby meanwhile straightened up his body, "What now man of action? You're forced into a situation where you must rely on the brain instead of your fists.... I wonder if you will survive." The animals on the side of their captain hooted and screeched as Moby ran towards Galahad. As he came closer, Galahad grinned. Just as Moby threw another punch, Galahad twisted his side so that the Warlord's fist hit the left side of his torso. As expected, he didn't feel anything. As he realizes this, Galahad's eyes widen and he reels his head back, "HAHAHAHAHAHA!" He laughed, then looking down at Moby. "That was a gamble, eh!" His eyes gleaming with excitement, Galahad brings down one of his giant meaty hands and slams it into Moby's body.

"GO BOSS!" One of the animals shouted, pumping his fist into the air. Now Galahad looked over Moby, who was picking up the pieces of his body, struggling to stand. The Warlord of course was more durable then the average pirate, so he was still able to keep himself together. 

"You let me attack the side of your body already numbed, that way it wouldn't cause any pain."

"Interesting idea." However, Moby was already on the move again, "Morphine Sludge!" The Warlord announced, a huge black serpent emerging from his body and rearing it's head at Galahad who merely looked up at it and grins. However, the Makaousu Agent looks over to the ship of the Avenging Norseman. He hoped that he'd be able to hold off this maniac a little longer so that the Avenging Norseman could get the hell out of dodge...

*---*

Kurotsuchi stood on the ship of the Norseman, along with several other of Earth's lieutenants. They had been tasked with aiding in the rookies escape. Now Kurotsuchi knew why, as he looked at the limp body of Duke laying there. "Does every powerful pirate have a kid out there or something?" He muttered, taking a smooth smoke. "It seems like he inherited his father's ship too." He stated, stomping his giant monkey feet on the wooden floorboard. "What a suprise we found on this island..." Kurotsuchi then looked over at the 'rescue' squad, "Did you get every member of his crew?" He asked. One of the animals, a giant talking rhino, nodded eagerly, "Yosh. One of them we heavy to carry, the other looked like some kind of robot-- we gathered as many pieces of him we can." He stated, gesturing to a pile of metal with a blinking head on top of the mountain.

A monkey stared at the red-haired girl known as Kaya, "eh? This one has wings..." He poked her wing causing Kaya to shake as if she was having a bad nightmare or something. "Strange."

Kurotsuchi took a seat on a bench, pulling the cigarette out of his mouth, "The bunny?"

"Beat up really bad so we tossed him in the empty doctor room."

Kurotsuchi merely sighed at the comment. Not exactly the most brightest decision, but not many of the animals on the Ark were except the more high-ranking lieutenants, like Kurotsuchi. He was indeed, an ape with a brain. "Well then... Someone take man the ship and get us the hell out of here." He told his fellow beasts who nodded and started to move towards the helm, however, a groan causes them to stop. "Huh?"

"I... I'll do it." Fandral said, having stood up with the help of his sword. His body was bleeding and bandaged, but nowhere nearly as fucked up as the rest of the crew. However, it was a feat itself to stand up after the beating he had taken. But noy only he had risen. Behind him were the two other members of the Warriors Three, the rather large, Volstagg and silent warrior Hogun. Kurotsuchi rose an eyebrow, "You guys aren't exactly in the best con-"

*"THIS IS OUR SHIP!" *The Warriors Three yelled, tears pouring down from their faces. "We only have one purpose and that is to get knocked around before Duke or Rush, Shishi, Brolly, hell, even Kaya comes in and finishes the job!" Fandral told the ape. "So please let us do this one thing for our crew!" He exclaimed, falling on to his knees once more and begging with his hands clasped. Kurotsuchi sighed. What a complicated crew this was... However, a smirk formed underneath his face, "They're extremely loyal, though." He stated, under his breath of course. "Fine then. Let them steer the ship."

The animals stood back as Fandral limped over to the wheel, using the sword as a walking stick and having his fellow fodder standing side-by-side with him so that he could stay up. He then put his hands on the wheel, *"FOR CAPTAIN DUKE!"* And with one push, Fandral, Volstagg, and Hogun spun the wheel causing the ship to start moving. Strangely, a roar could be heard as the Norseman set sail. Kurotsuchi rose an eyebrow, "The spirit of the wood, perhaps?" He then looked over the side of the ship, "We've got *it* with us. Hopefully captain will be find without *it*..." Tentacles could be seen writhing underneath the ship.

As the Norseman left the island, escaping the clutches of the mad Warlord, the captain was trapped in a dark fantasy of his own, his spirit broken and barely living on. Meanwhile, the Norseman's dragon head, a second tear dripped from one of the creature's eyes. He hoped the crew would be able to survive this Ordeal...

*It was here on the Island of Rumboar, that the World Pirates fought and destroyed the local factory that ruled over the entire island. Freeing them from this tyrannical raid would only lead to greater problems as the Warlord known as Moby Bridges arrived. With ease, he destroyed the crew and sent their spirit into a black abyss known as hopelessness. However, there is hope as new allies arrive to help the crew out of the tough spot that they had fallen into... A week would pass after these traumatic events.*​


----------



## Gaja (Jun 29, 2011)

*Lieutenant Pattaya - Golden Snake Marine Squad
"East Blue" Spring Break Island*​
After crashing their ship in to a Marine base and destroying half the docks of the base the "Golden Snake" Squad was sent on forced leave for 4 weeks. Of course the commanding officer Jinto Kazama saw it as vacation, so he took the entire crew to Spring Break Island, a wild island where people went to party and have fun.

And during the first week the Marines did that as well, with Pattaya pretending to be an Admiral, Jinto a Vice-Admiral, Tyre a Commodore and Brandy a Rear Admiral. Jinto also got a secretary and they met Admiral Kurokarasu and defeated the Big Bang pirates. Of course a lot of alcohol was involved as were a lot of women, sledgehammer, money, fusions and baby tigers. 

We are now at the end of the vacation as we fast forward 3 weeks and take a look at the entrance to the Golden Snake occupied hotel as a young tanned man makes his way out of the building. The 18 year old Pattaya was a happy young man, his training camp with Coach Kamogawa ended today, so he could return to his baby tiger that he called Tiny. Dragging a few suitcases with Sledgie, his sledge hammer, on top of the suitcases behind him the recently promoted Marine exited the building and made his way to the docks.

It was time to get back to work. Of course it was no real surprise that he was still walking around half naked in only his training/fighting shorts, but he liked to walk around like that. The fact that he would probably get yelled at by the Marines didn't really bother him, since his grandpa taught him at a young age to follow his own ideals and beliefs. With Tiny on his shoulder Pattaya, who had been once again promoted to Lieutenant smiled at the town folk as he came closer to the docks where no doubt the rest of the squad would be.

It was the end of their "vacation" as Pattaya and Brandy actually got to know each other a little bit and sorta became friends. Ok maybe not the best of friends, but at least they understood each other. Brandy was actually an awesome training partner when it came to doing strength and conditioning stuff. She was much stronger then you would expect and now had learned a few new moves with the help of Kamogawa.

"Yo!" Pattaya raised his arm to greet Tyre and Aimi as he walked up to them. He missed those guys these past three weeks. "Where's Jinto-san?" Of course he didn't talk to Tyre about spending three weeks with Brandy... yet.

Meanwhile from a nearby cafe an old man enjoyed his tea as he looked at the Marines gather. Genji Kamogawa, martial arts Coach and the man who oversaw the training camp looked at the young men, with his fighters sitting behind him. They had already said their goodbyes, but despite that most of the guys were sad that Pattaya-kun and Brandy-chan, two of the youngest members were leaving them. They all shared a tight bond and grew used to each other. The only ones who didn't seem sad were the tall and muscular Wei and the Coach himself.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 29, 2011)

*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Jungle Island

Braska Hextor​*
Upon the sand shores of the inhabitable island the Glowing Future had been anchored and the man who travelled upon it disembarked from the vessel. The island before him was ripe with foliage and the sounds of beasts in the deepest areas lurking upon their primal instincts. As he had previously thought, this place would be very unlikely to have anything of civil use like news about the sea, shops or a soft bed to sleep in on the land. Instead it would be a prime place to scavenge food and resources for keeping his ship in good shape. The Knight of Shinpou, Braska Hextor, dressed in his full set of light armour with the katana from Feral Pirates at his hip as well as the second over his back, hidden by his long black Revolutionary Cloak, began his investigation into the island depths. Little did he know that he was not the only one present upon the island, that two separate sides that two other groups had come together. One of the groups being survivors of a catastrophe that occurred not too long ago while the other group was a small sect of marines directly under the World Government hunting the particular two down, led by Commander Snyder. On this day three fates would clash together and become intertwined. 

The island had a secret of its own which was another reason for the arrival of the marines who had been ordered to destroy the hidden wonders. In the centre of the island was a collection of ruins, once a vital point of meeting for those whom studied the Void century in Grand Line. It was not known if anything remained from their investigations, if had been all moved to Ohara or spread out over the seas. Though it was time for the clean up operations, including removing any that survived the slaughter of Ohara as well as anything related to the island or what they researched. In the ruins there was rumoured a trap door that led underground to the research study, this is what Snyder had been commanded to remove from existence. However at the moment, the three groups at yet to meet directly. Braska made his way into the jungle calmly as he prepared to scourge up some food, perhaps some fruits and a beast for meat. Little did he know that across the far tree lines in the shadow of the leaves a marine sniper sat upon a brand with the scope locked upon the warrior.
?Hmmm?A Revolutionary Cloak?? He mumbled quietly to himself as he watched the armoured warrior disappear into the forest. After a few more moments of contemplation and studying the marine slithered from the tree and dashed back towards their marine camp on the other side of the island. 

It was not long before the marine sniper was before his commander, saluting in a respectable fashion and giving in his report. The camp was still being set up; explosives and various other weapons were being secured while Snyder still sat on the crate as he waited for news to make a move. 
?Speak.? He muttered grumpily. 
?Sir.? The sniper began. ?I have located the ruins in the centre of the island, though I did not engage due to the possibility of traps. Not only this but I was also able to see a ship coming in with two people aboard it, as far as I can tell. Lastly, another has come to the island. Ait was Revolutionary dressed in armour.? The marine commander ran his hand over his chin in consideration. A lone man in armour had been briefly cast about the ranks as the fool that attacked Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon and had been saved from death after defeating a good number of marines. Ending his pitiful life would surely put him in good light, though there were more pressing matters on the island currently that ranked higher than a Revolutionary. The ruins would be destroyed in time but the most urgent matter at hand was the two coming to the island. His eyes lingered back over the document in his hand, the faces of two young girls, one being a former marine and the other an Oharan. 
?As predicted they came here. That man? almost like he can read the future. Though, we can wrap up two birds with one stone. The girls will certainly find the ruins; once they were there we will ambush and dispose of them. Send a small squad into the forest to deal with the Revolutionary. Try and kill him before he notices you, there is no need to take risks, underestimation is what gets people killed. You have your orders. Move out.? With that the marines darted off. The two survivors from Ohara would be allowed to find the ruins, and that would be there tomb. 

Braska heaved a bag over his shoulder, the contents filled with various fruits he had pulled from the trees. He had not been able to locate any animals to gather for food just yet, so this and fish would have to do for the mean time. He slowly began to make his way back towards his hip while unaware he was being watched. Not far from his position a squad of camouflaged marines snaked around him, rifles and blades at the ready, preparing to strike with their fangs at the best opportunity. While Braska was being tailed more marines hid in the tree tops and around the jungle as they watched the third ship to arrive on the island as well as those that sailed on it, Clemens and Lucy. The trap was set and the prey were drawing dangerously close.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates - Search for the Forest Monster*
Rose lead the crew single file through the forest. She marched military style, pumping her arms up and down while singing a popular tune from her native East Blue. 

"Do you know where you're going?" Hawkins asked Rose. The scientist remained at the rear, stopping every now and then to examine a specimen that caught his eye.  

Rose shook her head. "Nope, I'm just hoping that the monster will hear my singing." 

"I thought your goal was to attract the monster, not frighten it."  

Suddenly a tremendous roar filled the forest, reverberating all around them. It was a menacing and feral sound full of bloodlust and rage, but if you paid attention you could almost make out a subtle undercurrent of pain and agony. "Wow that sounded exactly like Granny Armstrong after I accidentally tore up her radish garden," Rose commented. In a flash Hawkins was in Ten's arms. The robot girl stared at him blankly. Hawkins chuckled awkwardly. "Sorry...reflex..." 

Ten dropped him to the ground with almost no hesitation. "Hey I hit my head!" The robot girl pointed to the right. "The source of the noise definitely came from that direction."  

Rose grinned from ear to ear. Whatever made that big growl sounded real dangerous, and in her mind danger was synonymous with adventure. "Alright let's go meet the beast!" 

"Rose please start singing again!" Hawkins begged. 

The trees and foliage grew increasingly denser as they made their way deeper into the forest. With every step they took the sensation that they were being followed became more and more intense. Hawkins stared about the forest anxiously. There was something dancing about at the edge of his devil fruit sense, but it was hard for him pinpoint. "Does anyone feel like we're being watched?"

No one answered but they all agreed, something was definitely following them. They continued on undaunted however and eventually stumbled upon a tiny clearing in the forest.  Ursla gestured at the chopped up trees and scattered foliage. "It looks like someone has been purposely keeping this place clear."  

In the center of the clearing was an old looking gravestone. Rose approached the gravestone solemnly. It reminded her of the one that they had put up for Amelia's dad. She noticed flowers laying at the foot of the gravestone. They still looked fresh. "I wonder who left these?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 29, 2011)

_*Jungle Island *_
Clemens and Lucy made their way through the jungle, straight towards the center of the island. Experience and plain old instinct told Clemens that the ruins would be there. She used her twin daggers to hack away a path through the dense jungle foliage that blocked their path. The chances of there being a poneglyph here as well was certainly astronomically low, but Clemens didn't expect to hit a home run every time. Just finding any form of ruins would be an important archeological discovery unto itself. 

"Getting tired?" Clemens asked her eight year old charge.  

Lucy shook her head proudly. Clemens had suggested that Lucy remain on the boat while she searched the jungle, but the girl would have none of it. She was really turning into quite the bold little adventurer. Clemens smirked and handed her a canteen of water. She still wasn't quite sure how to describe their relationship. It certainly wasn't that of a teacher and student, at least not in her opinion, because Lucy was a hell of a lot smarter then she was. More then anything she felt as if they had become like sisters. Clemens hoped this was the way the girl saw it as well. 

"There it is!" Lucy exclaimed. 

Clemens gasped with shock as they came upon a mass of crumbled stone ruins that extended for as far as the eye could see, what appeared to be the remains of an ancient city. The feeling never got old for her. In her mind Clemens could almost see the city as it had once been. This only lead to more questions of course. Who were these people? What were their dreams, their motivations? 

"Let's go take a look," Clemens told Lucy. "Be on your guard,"  she added, of course having no idea of the expertly laid trap which awaited them. It was just something that came with the territory when you spent your time traipsing through jungles and ancient ruins.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Lieutenant Pattaya - Golden Snake Marine Squad
> "East Blue" Spring Break Island*​
> After crashing their ship in to a Marine base and destroying half the docks of the base the "Golden Snake" Squad was sent on forced leave for 4 weeks. Of course the commanding officer Jinto Kazama saw it as vacation, so he took the entire crew to Spring Break Island, a wild island where people went to party and have fun.
> 
> ...



A few hours before, On an unoccupied island-

The trees of the island had been torn to shreds. Three weeks the two men battled to their hearts content. They destroyed the island in doing so... Jinto let out a huff as he rested on a pile of broken trees, his body was covered in blood and sweat. Kaizo could hardly stands as well, his clothes were torn, his body was bleeding and bruised. "It's the end of the three weeks.." Kaizo coughs. "Time to go back." Jinto grumbles, the two men force themselves up... force themselves to walk to the boat and row back to the island.

The land on a dock near the hotel and begin to gather their things. Jinto merely fused a very large open crate with a small bag to create a tiny bag with massive storage inside. he didn't want to carry a bunch of bags. They got many looks from the hotel staff, their bodies so bloody that most people would have thought they were dead.

They managed to make it to the docks in complete silence. Neither Kaizo nor Jinto really wanted to speak about their training together. As they arrived, They could tell their crew were in shock. The fodder marines all had wide eyes at the amount of open wounds and blood covering the two men... In fact, most of the wounds were still pouring out blood. "YOU NEED A DOCTOR!!!" a few of the men shout. "Shut up and get on the boat." Kaizo growls, heading up onto the ship.

"We'll be fine." Jinto follows.


----------



## Eternity (Jun 29, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Days go by, and Shaw and Mari have been going out many times.
> 
> The young couple is sitting in the grassy field at the outskirts of town. A towboat is tugging along in the distance, but other then that, this day have little to offer. Why, do you ask? Today is the annual summer harvest. There is a big party in town, so everywhere else is practicly deserted.
> *
> ...



Mari and Shaw held hands as they started to walk towards town. One of the best things about the summer harvest, at least in Shaw's mind, was the huge variety of bakery. And every year, he would join the annual bakery contest.

A man standing in the middle of the town, on top of a platform begin shouting out to the people surrounding the platform. 
*"Welcome! Ladies and gentleman, boys and girls, it is a great honor to be the one to announce that the Great Bakery Frenzy is now open to contestants!"* This got a big cheer from the crowd. some people was already standing in front of the joining booth, and some where now walking slowly towards it.

Then, out of nowhere, an ugly tall man, surrounded by smaller, but equally ugly men, plow his way throught the mass of people. Even those that where several meters away from him was pushed away, just in case.

"Out of the way, cause Master Kall Mordy is here!" he snarled out loud, spitting while he said it. The view rests on his ugly face, and freezes.

*"Master" Kall Mordy the 5th*
*Self-exclaimed master chef*
*Bounty: 1.000.000 beli*
*37 years old*​
The face unfreezes and Mordy slams his fist on the table, sneaking in front of all the others. As he removes his hand, a small pouch of money is shown.

"1000 beli is where it's at this year, correct?" he askes, but didn't wait to hear an answer. "Bloody thieves! Back in the my youth, we payed 20 beli for this! It's just a bloody scam these days!" Scratching his balls, he walkes towards the numbered counter he had been assigned. "I win every year!, So don't even try!"

About half of the people waiting in line walked away, wispering something.

Shaw on the other hand, was now standing in line, a big smile plastered on his face. *"This time, Mari, this time will be mine, I can feel it!"* he yelled back at Mari, who was still standing where they had been standing until this point. _"Ok Shaw-kun! Good luck~"_

It didn't take long for the line to dissipate, and soon, Shaw was standing in fron of his contest counter, waiting for the contest to start.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Jolly Rodgers-

"LAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!" Joseph screams at the top of his lungs. His eyes begin to swell with tears. The joy he fills at this moment can't be compared. Days they've spent at sea, no land, no woman, no booze... Such a horrible fate!  "JAMES!!! THERE'S LAND!!!" Joseph shouts, suddenly wiping his tears away. "NO! I CAN'T CRY! THAT IS A WASTE OF PRECIOUS WATER!" He quickly swallows his tears and forces his eyes into dryness. "VICTORY!" He then grabs the helm and steers the ship towards the island. 

"Please have women... Please have women... Please have booze... Wait... please have women made of booze~" Joseph nodded. "Yes! Women made of booze! This island will be amazing! It will be incredible! It will be like a paradise!!!" 

Later on the island-

"James. I hate this island. I want to go out to sea... I want to leave..." The island was filled with old men and women moving about happily... there wasn't a single woman his age anywhere in sight... "WHAT IS THIS HELL!?!?!?!?!?!?!?"


Retirement Island- Baroken Hippo.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2011)

*Jolly Rodgers*

James starred blankly at Joseph as groups of old men and women crawled past them at a turtles pace, "...Who the hell are you?!" he shouts, drawing one of his blades.

Was it the dehydration that had gotten to the pirate? Or perhaps the little fact that the duo had rushed the escape of a black cloaked man and his pet ogre onto a tiny boat without much interaction, "And how do you know my name! Why are there hippos everywhere!" 

Ok, maybe it was partially due to the dehydration. The swordsman looked back and forth wildly, holding his blade close to himself as he starred at the old people that walked past, "Why does that hippo have curlers in its hair...And that ones using a walker! What is going on!" he shouts in a crazed panic.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Jolly Rodgers-
> 
> "LAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!" Joseph screams at the top of his lungs. His eyes begin to swell with tears. The joy he fills at this moment can't be compared. Days they've spent at sea, no land, no woman, no booze... Such a horrible fate!  "JAMES!!! THERE'S LAND!!!" Joseph shouts, suddenly wiping his tears away. "NO! I CAN'T CRY! THAT IS A WASTE OF PRECIOUS WATER!" He quickly swallows his tears and forces his eyes into dryness. "VICTORY!" He then grabs the helm and steers the ship towards the island.
> 
> ...





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Jolly Rodgers*
> 
> James starred blankly at Joseph as groups of old men and women crawled past them at a turtles pace, "...Who the hell are you?!" he shouts, drawing one of his blades.
> 
> ...



?Heave, ho, heave, ho, heave, ho!? Harvey pulled up a net of fish and allowed it to crash into the boat, then he bent down to exame all the fish he had caught in the net, ?... They're all puffer fish!!!? Harvey suddenly burst into tears as he fell to his knees, ?WHY IS IT THAT I HAVEN'T HAD A SINGLE GOOD THING TO EAT IN WEEKS?! FIRST IT WAS THE POISONOUS MUSHROOMS IN MY SOUP, NOW ALL I'M CATCHING IS POISONOUS FISH!? Harvey looked up at the sky, ?DAMN YOU WORLD, HOW CRUEL CAN YOU BE TO ONE MAN?!? FWOOOOOSH! A giant wave suddenly crashed over the boat and nearly drowned Harvey right then and there, ?G... gaaah... I shouldn't have opened my big mo-? Harvey cut himself off as he immediately noticed an island nearby.

?AN ISLAND! OH HAPPY DAY!? Harvey steered the boat towards the island, and allowed it to easily wash up onto the shore of the island, ?This must be what they call the miracle of the sea!? Harvey hopped off the boat, ?This island must be a paradise full of heavenly maidens and glorious food!?

On the Island​ 
 ?GUUUUAAAAH!!!!? Harvey fell to his knees in tears once more again, the entire island happened to be filled with old men and women, if only he had checked the bloody map before coming, he would have realized sooner what island he landed on, the retirement island known as Baroken Hippo, ?Why has my luck been so meager these past few weeks!? Harvey looked up at the sky once more, ?WHY MUST YOU DO THIS TO ME?! THE WORLD WAS SUPPOSE TO BE A GLORIOUS PARADISE!!?


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Jolly Rodgers*
> 
> James starred blankly at Joseph as groups of old men and women crawled past them at a turtles pace, "...Who the hell are you?!" he shouts, drawing one of his blades.
> 
> ...



"Oi! Remember, we've been sailing the sea for like... days together... Ok sure we had just met, but i feel like we've got a bond beyond that. Or maybe i'm just losing my mind. I don't know, but what i DO know is this... THIS ISLAND IS HELL!!!!" Joseph drops to his knees and cries. "Why... Why Oda?! Isn't there a single woman here... a woman of beauty... and alcohol..." 

"Excuse me! But are you here to help the rest of the staff?" Joseph hears a voice that could only be described as belonging to an angel.. He turns to look at the woman speaking... It was unparalleled beauty..  He couldn't put her into words... it was as if the light of heaven came from her skin... it was if her chest was made from basketballs filled with pudding... so large, yet so jiggly...

"IT'S HEAVEN~~~" Joseph leaps forward, arms out, prepared to dive into heaven, when the woman's foot slams him into the ground. "Look! If you're not here to help then leave! And i suggest your friend put his blades away before the boys deal with him!" Seven men standing some where around eight feet tall and built like tanks walk out of a small hut. Each one looked like they could beat that ogre into the ground with ease. 

"I like a woman who takes charge." Joseph comments, looking up the woman's skirt from his view on the ground. "PERVERT!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi! Remember, we've been sailing the sea for like... days together... Ok sure we had just met, but i feel like we've got a bond beyond that. Or maybe i'm just losing my mind. I don't know, but what i DO know is this... THIS ISLAND IS HELL!!!!" Joseph drops to his knees and cries. "Why... Why Oda?! Isn't there a single woman here... a woman of beauty... and alcohol..."
> 
> "Excuse me! But are you here to help the rest of the staff?" Joseph hears a voice that could only be described as belonging to an angel.. He turns to look at the woman speaking... It was unparalleled beauty..  He couldn't put her into words... it was as if the light of heaven came from her skin... it was if her chest was made from basketballs filled with pudding... so large, yet so jiggly...
> 
> ...



“Ah?” Harvey looked up as he suddenly noticed voices, and his eyes widened when he caught view of a woman, along with seven or eight hulking men surrounding two guys, “I.. it's a Maiden! A real live Maiden!” Harvey got up and rushed over to the group, “Excuse me miss, but could you tell me your- BUUUWUUUHUHUHAUH” Harvey suddenly got slammed down to the ground by one of the rather giant men, “That felt great..” Harvey's body ached all over after that now, but he couldn't escape from the man's iron grip, “I'm sorry.. I'm not insane.. at least I don't think I am.. am I..?”  Harvey looked up and caught another glimpse of the woman.

“Excuse me miss.. but I think one of your pet ogres is on my back..” Harvey coughed as he tried to get breath, the man had him pinned down so hard, “Would you mind commanding him to get off.. so that I may hold a jolly swell conversation with you regarding.. something that I require to sustain my life..? That namely being... a good home cooked meal... for you see I have not eaten in five weeks... and things are beginning to look like.. something out of a fantasy comic..” Harvey's stomach then let out a very loud churn after he had said that, yep indeed he had not eaten in five weeks, and desperately required food before what little remained of his sanity left him.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oi! Remember, we've been sailing the sea for like... days together... Ok sure we had just met, but i feel like we've got a bond beyond that. Or maybe i'm just losing my mind. I don't know, but what i DO know is this... THIS ISLAND IS HELL!!!!" Joseph drops to his knees and cries. "Why... Why Oda?! Isn't there a single woman here... a woman of beauty... and alcohol..."
> 
> "Excuse me! But are you here to help the rest of the staff?" Joseph hears a voice that could only be described as belonging to an angel.. He turns to look at the woman speaking... It was unparalleled beauty..  He couldn't put her into words... it was as if the light of heaven came from her skin... it was if her chest was made from basketballs filled with pudding... so large, yet so jiggly...
> 
> ...



James rubbed his chin at the pirate captain's words, "It's weird...I feel like we've known each other for 1, maybe 4 versions," everyone pauses and looks at him, "That kid needs some water, ehehehe," one of the old men laugh before limping off.

Suddenly a beautiful woman appears before them, but in James' dehydrated eyes he saw nothing but the most beautiful ogre he had ever seen, and well that's not too impressive. She was still butt ugly, but Joseph and this new guy had tried to get her and failed so it was James' turn to give it his shot, "I won't lose to these chumps..." he says, sheathing his blades and charging forward.

"Excuse me...Hideous Ogre Woman, but I would like to offer you the position as one of my countless followers. The first in fact. With your impressive muscle and girth I believe you'd be great to clean the ceilings in my throne room and to keep my other followers in line."

Suddenly 7 of the most beautiful woman James had ever seen surrounded the group, "Ah, here are the maidens," he shouts with joy, "Don't worry, there is room for you in my band of followers as well! How good at you are worshiping?"  

One of the maidens punches James right in the kisser and sends him flying into a  bear hug from one of the others, "Quite strong for a woman of your size...Aren't you," he says, desperately struggling to escape the giant man's grasp.


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Joseph shook his head as the two men were easily beaten. "Poor, poor pathetic souls. Drink Pocket." Joseph summons up a bottle of water into his hand and begins to drink it, he'd stolen a bunch of supplies from the few places he'd been in earlier and spent the time floating at sea perfecting his pocket techniques. Taking a massive swig of the water, till it was gone in fact, Joseph lets out a belch. "Aahhhh refreshing." He tosses the bottle of water over his shoulder.

"Well, now that the dehydration's gone, how bout we have a little talk gorillas one though... how many of you were there... like eight... I don't remember." He looked over the massive men currently gripping his swordsman and then down at the guy who just showed up. "You suck." Joseph states plainly before walking over to the massive guards. "Look, look... I'm sure we can all reach an agreem- WEAPONS POCKET!!!" Joseph leaps into the air and hits one of the men with a wooden staff... though to his dismay the staff snaps in half on contact. 

"Hmm... Interesting." Joseph examines the staff. "Ah, East blue piece of crap!" chucking the broken staff into the water, Joseph turned back around. "Right, look i apologize for that. That was dumb." He held his hand out, the man just looked at him. "See... i just should HAVE USED STEEL!!!" Joseph jumped up once more, hitting the man with a steel staff, though, the staff still bent... 

"Damn these guys are tough..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 29, 2011)

James halted his struggle and simply starred at Joseph, "You had water all this time and didn't give me anyway!!!" Joseph rolled his eyes, "Fiiiine, Drink Pocket," another bottle formed in his hand and he tossed it over to the trapped James, it landing right in his mouth.

He leaned his neck back and quickly downed the beverage, "Whooo! Much better," he looked up to see that it was actually a giant man that was restraining him, "What happened to the beautiful girls!" he shrugged it off, "Whatever, I'm not getting beaten by maidens or ogres! Monkey Point!" 

The swordsman sprouted red fur all over his body and a wild tail. He catches his captor by surprise and manages to slip out, "Alright, now it's time to whip out the big guns...Gorilla Point!" his muscles expanded several times larger, his tail retracted back into his body and he pounded his giant hands together, *"Gorilla Punch!"*

He jumps up and slams his fist into the guard's face with a pleased grin, but the expression on his face quickly changes as he sees it has no effect, "Ooooooh..." 

The guard grabs his giant arm, swings him around a few times before releasing him in Joseph's direction. He transforms back into normal as he smacks into the Pirate Prince. James shakes his head a few times before starring at him, "Joseph! Ah I remember you now! We've had some good times, like those stairs, that circus, that really snowy place. Oi, where's Bolt?" he asks, rubbing his head. Clearly he had some sort of concussion.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Joseph shook his head as the two men were easily beaten. "Poor, poor pathetic souls. Drink Pocket." Joseph summons up a bottle of water into his hand and begins to drink it, he'd stolen a bunch of supplies from the few places he'd been in earlier and spent the time floating at sea perfecting his pocket techniques. Taking a massive swig of the water, till it was gone in fact, Joseph lets out a belch. "Aahhhh refreshing." He tosses the bottle of water over his shoulder.
> 
> "Well, now that the dehydration's gone, how bout we have a little talk gorillas one though... how many of you were there... like eight... I don't remember." He looked over the massive men currently gripping his swordsman and then down at the guy who just showed up. "You suck." Joseph states plainly before walking over to the massive guards. "Look, look... I'm sure we can all reach an agreem- WEAPONS POCKET!!!" Joseph leaps into the air and hits one of the men with a wooden staff... though to his dismay the staff snaps in half on contact.
> 
> ...



“Can.. not... breathe..” Harvey cracked his head back against the guy holding him, however that only served to make him feel like he busted his head open, “DOHOHOHOHOHO! PERMANENT BRAIN DAMAGE IS GREAT!” Harvey planted his head back down on the ground, and watched as the man in front of him proceeded to pull a drink out of an unknown location. After drinking it, he began to start fighting with one of the men, pulling out weapons from once again an unknown location, “Whoaa.. is he like.. some kinda wizard or something..?”

Harvey suddenly had a brilliant idea come to mind, if the man could pull a drink out of wherever the hell he happened to be pulling his weapons out of, maybe he could also conjure up food as well? Yeah, he was a wizard, so he must be able to do something like that, “You there, Mr. Wizard! I say, can you conjure up some food as well, good sir? Perhaps I could be of assistance to you if I just had something in my stomach to refill my mana.. err.. bring my energy back to full.”


----------



## InfIchi (Jun 29, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> James halted his struggle and simply starred at Joseph, "You had water all this time and didn't give me anyway!!!" Joseph rolled his eyes, "Fiiiine, Drink Pocket," another bottle formed in his hand and he tossed it over to the trapped James, it landing right in his mouth.
> 
> He leaned his neck back and quickly downed the beverage, "Whooo! Much better," he looked up to see that it was actually a giant man that was restraining him, "What happened to the beautiful girls!" he shrugged it off, "Whatever, I'm not getting beaten by maidens or ogres! Monkey Point!"
> 
> ...



"Shhh... There's no time for that now... we're in version 4 now." Joseph smacked James over the head and helped the gorilla man stand up... Yes, he wasn't in any point at the moment, but damn it Gorilla man sounds good. "Now then!" Joseph looked over at the other man.



Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Can.. not... breathe..?  Harvey cracked his head back against the guy holding him, however that  only served to make him feel like he busted his head open, ?DOHOHOHOHOHO! PERMANENT BRAIN DAMAGE IS GREAT!?  Harvey planted his head back down on the ground, and watched as the man  in front of him proceeded to pull a drink out of an unknown location.  After drinking it, he began to start fighting with one of the men,  pulling out weapons from once again an unknown location, ?Whoaa.. is he like.. some kinda wizard or something..??
> 
> Harvey suddenly had a brilliant idea come to mind, if the man could pull  a drink out of wherever the hell he happened to be pulling his weapons  out of, maybe he could also conjure up food as well? Yeah, he was a  wizard, so he must be able to do something like that, ?You  there, Mr. Wizard! I say, can you conjure up some food as well, good  sir? Perhaps I could be of assistance to you if I just had something in  my stomach to refill my mana.. err.. bring my energy back to full.?




"Food... food..." He searched his pants pockets and pulled out an old, moldy, half eaten piece of bacon. "I've got bacon!" Joseph munches on it and quickly spits it out. "Blech... bad bacon... i'll just eat an apple." With that, he begins to munch on an apple, spitting it out once more. "Blech! Healthy food!? The hell is wrong with me!" Joseph tosses the apple over to whats his face and begins eating a turkey leg. "Now then... we need to think this through." He takes a massive bite out of the turkey leg. "How do we stop these ogres..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jun 29, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Shhh... There's no time for that now... we're in version 4 now." Joseph smacked James over the head and helped the gorilla man stand up... Yes, he wasn't in any point at the moment, but damn it Gorilla man sounds good. "Now then!" Joseph looked over at the other man.
> 
> "Food... food..." He searched his pants pockets and pulled out an old, moldy, half eaten piece of bacon. "I've got bacon!" Joseph munches on it and quickly spits it out. "Blech... bad bacon... i'll just eat an apple." With that, he begins to munch on an apple, spitting it out once more. "Blech! Healthy food!? The hell is wrong with me!" Joseph tosses the apple over to whats his face and begins eating a turkey leg. "Now then... we need to think this through." He takes a massive bite out of the turkey leg. "How do we stop these ogres..."



?FOOD!? Harvey caught the apple and swiped it up within one gulp, while it wasn't much to quell five weeks worth of an appetite, it did manage to give him enough grasp over his mind to realize the situation properly now, he pulled his weapon off his back slowly, as it took him a while to be able to reach it with the man holding him down, and then held his hand out in front of with the weapon placed in front of him, the weapon is a pipe like structure with two scythes connected to it on the edges, ?That's an interesting question you posed.? Harvey pondered over that thought for a second, before pushing the weapon and his arm out in front of him.

?I MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP WITH MY LEGENDARY WEAPON, THE BLADES OF THE THUNDER GOD!? Harvey held the weapon up into the air at this point, ?Upon my command, this weapon can glow as bright as the sun! Now then, do me a favor you big ogres!? Harvey smirked at the men around him, ?SAY HELLO TO THE BLINDER FOR ME!? As soon as Harvey spoke those words, he closed his eyes, and a bright flash covered both blades, and blinded the men around them, allowing him to escape from the grip of the current man holding him, ?My extensive intuition of female knowledge tells me that in this situation ESCAPE is highly likely to prolong our lives!? Harvey shouted to the other two, referencing the fact that the girl happened to be leading this group of men.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 29, 2011)

*[ Retirement Island- Baroken Hippo]​*​
_ ?Yes my goddess; I?ll be yours forever and ever!!? a man wearing strangely lose clothing exclaims running forward with arms thrown wide and tears streaming from his face. The woman before the young running man was dressed in a skin tight skimpy nurse outfit complete with small cross laden hat that sat atop her crown and slightly tilted to the left.  ?My goddess of good health, embrace me in your bags of healing!? he exclaims as a deep red bar formed just under his eyes. The woman didn?t speak in return, she too just ran forward toward him with arms outstretched he bags of ?healing?, as the young man had called them, bounced and jiggled giving the man even more vitality._ 



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> ?You there, Mr. Wizard! I say, can you conjure up some food as well, good sir? Perhaps I could be of assistance to you if I just had something in my stomach to refill my mana.. err.. bring my energy back to full.?



_A distinctly male voice seemed to call as the young man leaps into the air toward the nurse of his dream, catching her about the bosom he lands on his feet. Dirt grinds and ground churns as they spin in place. A large grin adorns his face as his eyes are clenched shut,  ?You my goddess, I will adore and lavish with fancy cheeses and mustards for as long as I shall live!? the man shouts with a grin. Opening his eyes he freezes with horror; the paradise island they were on shatters into a void of chaos and swirling darkness, before him in his embrace was a wrinkly old codger wearing blue robes and wearing s crooked stove pipe hat. The man stroked his beard furiously as the young man leaps back his tongue stuck out in a jagged bolt of lightning,  ?You?re not my healing goddess!!? he shouts red in the face._

A piercing yellow eye framed by two strands of white hair snap open harshly.  ?AHHHHHHH!? an elderly man shouts as he scrambles. Two ropes pull taught as the hammock he is in wraps up around him violently. The whole ?bed? spins rapidly as the man is dragged into a blur of brown and green.
?#@%%&%@%@&*@$!*&@^*&^@%$@?

A trail of inaudible words is thrown like Frisbees from the spinning oval as a small tight ball is formed. In a moment the hammock snaps to a stop. Fingers can be seen wiggling as a pipe protrudes though some of the linking. Smoke hallows around the ball giving a belt like feature. ?Well if it isn?t Uranus.? A elderly man in a white coat laughs pulling his glasses down under his eye line,  ?Pull the rope on the far left, please!? a muffle voice begs from the ball of rope and man.

?Oi, you say something?? the man laughs hobbling over.  ?Dammit David; get me outta here!? the voice now almost angrily slips out as the older man shuffled to a stop. Pulling his glasses back up he inspects the hammock, ?Hold your horses, you?ve really tied yourself up this time.? The man says shakily as he grabs a stray rope.  Stepping to the side the man quickly pulls the rope. With a blur the balls spins harshly in the opposite direction. 

?#@%%&%@%@&*@$!*&@^*&^@%$@?


The words trail again as the balls spins out to an oval, with a thundering thud the hammock?s occupant is slammed harshly to the ground. ?You having that fantasy about the head Nurse again Doc?? the older man asks with a grin looking down at the strangely ejected man. The man identified as Doc is now laying on the ground with his head and neck angled awkwardly supporting the rest of his body as it angled up toward the sky. One of the flip flops that he wore was now angles across the bridge of his nose while the other haphazardly dangled from his other foot by one toe. On his naked foot his pipe smoked trailed a line of smoke as it arched to the side hanging between his big toe and the one next to it. His hat was firmly planted on his left but cheek.  ?My lumbago!? the old man whimpers as his body starts to fall over. ?Timber!? the other old man shouts with laugh. 

 ?That?s not funny David.? the old man shouts standing back up in a blur, in that short instant he was up back on his feet and his clothing and pipe were back in the right places.

*Doc Whiskey
Sabertooth Tiger Man*

 ?And what is all the ruckus about today,  I was having such a lovely dream.? Doc says, tears streaming down his face. ?Eh? Some whippersnappers showed up a little bit ago.? David replies adjusting his glasses again.  ?Whippersnappers yousay?? Doc says pulling a hand up to the pipe clenched between teeth, stroking his goatee he looks toward the beach. ?What you thinking Doc?? David asks as Doc shoves both his hands into his pockets.  ?Gonna go see what is goin? on.? Doc replies walking off, ?Hey; you know if you cause troubles again they?ll put you back in the hole; newbies like you aren?t tolerated real well at first! DOC!? he shouts, but Doc ignores him and just waves as he turns a building.

 ?Looks like the gorillas are out in force today.? Doc says propping up against a wall. Clutching the pipe he watches the trio being manhandled by the orderlies.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 30, 2011)

*Brandy Evergreen~ Golden Snake Marine Squad​**Spring Break Island... Vacation is over!​*
Three weeks had past since Brandy and Pattaya entered training under Kamogawa and now that their training had been finished, they were getting ready to leave the island that they had been spent vacation on. The sun was rising over the Spring Break Island and we see the young purple-haired girl, known as Brandy rising. She groaned and shook her head. The training had taken a lot out of her, but she had become a lot stronger as a result. Brandy had also gained result for Pattaya and also, to a lesser extent, to Kamogawa. She had first thought the old man was merely insane, but he was a good teacher... Brandy meanwhile looked at her calendar, "Soon, my brother will be crowned in Verona... I'll get there soon, enough!" She exclaimed, grabbing two suitcases in her hands, one packed with her vacation clothes, the other with her more, proffesional attire. She rushed out of the door, heading for the lobby.

After running down the stairs (Brandy preferred them over the elevators), she got down to the lobby rather quickly. She tossed the keys on the front desk, "Thanks for the good service!" She told the doorman... Her time in the Spring Break Hotel had been rather generous and relaxing. Well, until she went into training. But besides that, she'd been served well. This was evident, when a bellhop says, "Do you want me to help you with your bags, ma'am?" He asked, holding out a hand to the rushing Brandy. "No thanks-" Brandy, to busy speed-walking bumped into a tall guest who had just entered the hotel and as she bumped off him, she comically spins away and out threw the spinning lobby doors.

Brandy flew out of the hotel, landing on her butt and her suitcases following down right in front of her. "Uh..." She said, shaking her head and then holding it with her other hand. The rest of Golden Snake looked at Brandy with rather curious expressions on their face. The girl was as usual, rather strange... Brandy goofily smiled, "I accidentally tripped." She told her comrades, then attemping to stand on her feet. However, she felt her muscles resist the use of them. "Awww!" She exclaimed, falling back down. She sighed, "Guess my body is still sore from all of that training... Running down the stairs probably didn't help."

Still, her comrades looked at her with those confused expressions. Pattaya however had gotten use to the girl's... oddness. Brandy chuckled, "Anybody want to help me with my bags?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 30, 2011)

*The Devil Kings*

After a few days of sailing the crew finally approach a rather large island. From a distance it seems like a rather tranquil place, however there is a dark aura surrounding it. Dante quickly rises up from his quarters and takes a look, "Yes, this will make a fine addition to my collection."

With a few taps of his staff he summons his elites to the surface. He eyes each of them slowly, before noticing that one is missing, *"Where the hell is Keng."*

The fodder all look at each other before one finally takes a deep breath and steps forward, "W-Well sir, we suspected that he was lost in the storm but did not want to inform you of it until we were absolutely sure."

"And are you sure now...?"

The man gulps, "Yes, positive."

Dante slowly begins to step towards the man, "We just didn't want to give you false information and get you angry," he quickly spits out, squirming more and more with each of the Devil King's steps. He finally stops before the man and places his hand on his shoulder, "I'm not mad at you..."

"R-really?"

A piercing blast of chaotic red and black energy fires from his palm and blows his shoulder right off, "*I'm mad at the incompetence of my supposed First Underling*...You just happen to be the bearer of this bad news."

He then turns towards the rest of the elites standing before him, *"This is your chance to step up. With Keng blown away with the trash I will be in need of a right hand to rule these seas with. Whoever proves themselves most valuable on the conquest of this island shall earn that position."*

The ship slowly pulls into the side of the island and the Devil King all of his underlings gather, "We will split up and search for any civilization on the island, once you make contact with-" he quickly turns and catches an arrow as it is fired at him.

He looks around at the large line up of archers positioned on the high ground in the distance, "New plan, eliminate these pests, *now*," he orders as he snaps the arrow within his grasp.

*St. Fugel*

Johnny casually rode his dinobunny through the streets until he spotted a crowd standing before a large wall in the distance, "Now what's going on over there?" The cowboy hops off his steed and Goliath transforms back into its bunny form, shoot up Johnny's side and back under his hat. He then begins to make his way through the crowd.

"P-please sir, let us in," he hears a woman at the front begs.

"My family can't go another day without water! We can't survive like this in the midst of the dry season!" another man pleads.

"Jeez, who is this asshole that won't give them some damn water." 

"I can't take it anymore..." a man mumbles to himself, "I need to help my family!" Johnny grins, "About time someone's standing up for themselves." 

Though the stand doesn't last long, he hears a loud crash and then the same man's voice howling in pain. Johnny picks up on this and quickly begins to push forward, "Whoa, alright someone's gota' teach this guy-" though he stops right in his tracks when he sees 

"Ooookay, time to go," he quickly makes a 180 to head back from the direction he came from but the sword strapped on his side smacks into a man in the crowd.

"A sword? Wait, you're a swordsman!"

"And he's a cowboy!"

"You can help us! Please, the only water on this entire island is in there, being horded by the nobles!"

"You *do* see that guy right?" he then looks at the bloody mess on the floor that was the man that charged before, "You must really want me dead huh..."

They all look at each other before pushing him forward, "You're a cowboy! Save the day!"

"Whoooooa, I'm a samurai..."

"Then do the honorable thing and save us!"

"Did I mention I'm a horrible samurai..." he says, looking around nervously. He then looks up at the guard that he has been standing in front of for some time now.

"So...Guessing you're not just gona' let me in huh." 

The hooded man silently raises his axe and crashes it down on the cowboy. The townspeople look away to avoid the gory sight but their eyes widen as they hear the sound of steel hitting steel.

Johnny holds off the mighty weapon with his katana as best as he can, "Alright, so we're not going with the ease "talk it out" method, that's fine...Probably should've warned you though..."

He pushes off the axe, *"Blue Lightnin'!"* in a flash he swipes the guard in the chest six times before stepping back and allowing him to fall flat on his face, "I'm a Cowboy...And a Samurai. Badass, I know. It gets really hard keeping the balance and all but-"

The man simply moans from his spot on the floor, "Right, probably shouldn't bore you with the details, I'll just be on my way, I'm a bit parched," he says, stepping over his body and through the gate. 

He then turns back towards the townspeople, who look on in awe, "Come on, aren't you guys thirsty? I know I worked up a sweat."


----------



## Vash TS (Jun 30, 2011)

*In the Aquarium with Raido and Charlotte*

Raido and Charlotte searched the enclosure for hours looking for a crack, dent or hole they could try to work on to get out but there was nothing they could see. The place became dark before they gave up their search

"Dammit!!" Raido said slamming his palm into his fist

He looked over at Charlotte who had already stopped searching and was swimming around the middle of the tank. In the middle of the tank were all sorts of sticks and rocks. Earlier than man that had bought them told them they could use that to make a house. Raido dismissed the thought quickly at the time but it seemed like Charlotte was considering it. He swam over to her as she hefted a pair of sticks one in each hand.

"You aren't actually thinking of building a house are you?" Raido asked looking at the sticks
"Of course not, I am thinking about cutting the front wall of this thing open." she said turning to face him

She swung one of the sticks and the water swirled strangely around the stick

"What did you just do?" Raido asked
"My master had just started to teach me fish man swordsmanship, it's similar to fish man karate but we use the water to make swords or reinforce our own weapons"
"Not interested!" he said turning his back on her

She seemed to be concentrating on one of the sticks water began to swirl around one of the sticks and he could see something forming. It was a long sword made of water. 

"Fishman Style: Water Sword" she said

She swam quickly toward the front of the enclosure and swung the sword made of water.

"Coral Cut!" she shouted as she swung the sword 

The sword simply hit the transparent metal and turned back into water, Charlotte cursed silently 

"Well I guess it's back to the drawing board" Raido said
"You shut up, I'll get it before the night is over" Charlotte said fixed her intense gaze on Raido
"Yea Yea" Raido said waving his hands

He knew that would annoy her and she would prove him wrong if it was the last thing she die. He swam down to the bottom of the tank and lay down on the bottom. It wasn't comfortable but he was tired enough to be able to sleep anywhere, within seconds of closing his eyes he was out.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 30, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Man Vs Bear]​*​
Two light thuds echo off the jungle ground almost simultaneously, Dsurion had dropped his meal and was looking up into the stone cold eyes of death.   ?You?re a big boy, nao aren?t cha?? he asks aloud. The bear only roars in response holding both massive arms out wide to each side, a sight that would intimidate most. ?Pttp? Dsurion spit?s a loogie to the ground.  ?Ya don?t scare me Mate, Dsurion states blatantly walking up to the bear. Crooking his neck further he look up into the maw of the beast. Scrapping his feet back several time Dsurion plants his feet firmly on the ground, an act of defiance.  ?an? I needs a new bearskin rug; care to donate?? he adds with gusto.  The bear again roars, more unhappy then ever. Dsurion?s eye beeps, and it is all the man can do to get his metallic arm up to absorb the blow of the massive claws. The metal that composed Dsurion?s arm rang as he himself is lifted from the ground. In a spiral Dsurion is sent hurtling towards a tree at break neck speed, he grunt heavily.

With a resounding thud he slams off the bark of a tree and rebounds to the ground. With a splat he lands and lays motionless for several moments,  ?That fuckin? hurt.? Dsurion gripes as he pushes himself to his hands and knees. A double beep alerts him to impending danger, pushing up with his arms he uses the strength of his mechanics to get him out of harms way as the tree he slammed off of is leveled by the swipe that was meant to cut him in two. Several feet away Dsurion lands on his feet, then bounds a meter or two more away before stopping to look at the creature that was trying to kill him. Reaching behind his back Dsurion pulls the Sword of Plundarr and presses both buttons. The two wicked Scimitar blades fold out and lock into place,  ?Feisty, I hate feisty.? Dsurion growls angrily. Planting his foot firmly into the ground he taps it rapidly three times and vanishes. 

A silver arch cuts through the air as Dsurion reappears to the upper left of the bear, he was meaning to cut the beast?s head from his body, but it wasn?t meant to be. With a loud twang Dsurion?s blade bounces off the bear?s claws, the creature then counters with his own attack. With a surprised look about himself Dsurion uses his momentum to roll his body in the air just hoping the attack the bear produced. Landing on the ground the mad man goes back onto the offensive and slashes out with every intent to gut the beast, but again the bear is able to bring its claw into the way of the swords path and Dsurion is rebounded back off the impact. Not taking this as a set back Dsruion pours on the attacks flipping the blade back and forth using both blades as optimally as he possibly can . But the bear is just too large and surprisingly quick. Each strike is blocked countered and then countered again. The battle rages for two or three minutes before Dsruion cuts off and makes distance between himself and his opponent. 

Pausing just a moment Dsurion brings his breathing back under control; looking over the bear he accesses the situation, the sword itself was destructive. But using the rest of his flammable liquid at this point may be a mistake, especially if this bear wasn?t the toughest thing he would have to face. Biting his lip as the bear turned back to him Dsurion makes the choice to put his Sword away; he would have to bring this  bear down with other means. With a flip of the thumb and wrist both blade unlock and slide away storing themselves from whence they come. Pushing it back into place Dsurion pulls his left arm up and twist just below his elbow. Two bards flip out and connect just several feet beyond his fist. The circular disc forms a saw and with a harsh buzzing sound roars to life with a spark. Dashing forward again Dsruon swings his weapon. With a thud Dsurion lands just beyond the bear, brown fur going in all directions. A roar spit?s the jungle sky as Dsruoin rolls from another claw swipe. Looking back he sees that he just missed the Bear?s body cutting a good deal of fur away,  ?Damn, its faster then I thought it was.? Dsurion growls angrily dodging another swipe meant to turn him to Jell-o.

 ?Dammit, lets clip those claws.? Dsruion growls ducking another swipe. Then as the bear brings its arm back Dsurion brings his up. The bear roars in pain as the spinning blade of the saw cuts into it. Two inches or so of claw material flips off the bear?s paw and lands on the forest floor. Dsruion grins, he can cut through it after all. The bear pulls its fore limb up to its head, and it looks over the damage with snort. Its eyes turn blood shot as it turns back to this human that would hurt it. Falling to all fours it  charges in with reckless abandon. Dsrurion evades, but the bear lashes out. Its reach is far greater then the distance Dsrurion hops and a back paw catches the man and flings him through the air yet again. With grater force then the last hit, Dsurion plows through a smaller tree and bounces to a stop several meters away.


----------



## Gaja (Jun 30, 2011)

*Pattaya - Golden Snakes
"East Blue" Hot Spring Island*​
"Baka!" Pattaya pointed at Jinto and Kaizo, both of them were obviously injured and in need of medical assistance. "Doctor! We need bandages over here! And maybe some shaving cream... those guys didn't shave in three weeks..."

It was so obvious that both the green haired Jinto and Kaizo needed to shave and get themselves in some suits. That coming from the muay thai fighter who only had a pair of trunks on was a bit weird but regardless the squad doctor did as Pattaya asked and provided some first aid to the two Marines.

Minutes later though the entire squad was on a ship going back to their base. Pattaya was on the boat sun bathing next to the bronze Tyre and a very pale Aimi Ren. Next to them were Jinto and Kaizo, bandaged up from head to toe, resembling mummies as they "enjoyed" the sun too.

Every time either of them wanted to say something all that came out was some mumbling sound. Their limited mobility also forced Pattaya to lend a hand.

*Pattaya's feeding adventure*

One of the mummies was mumbling and the one in charge to see what was up was Pattaya, since he lost to Tyre at Rock-Paper-Scissors. Looking directly in to the eyes of the mummy man the recently promoted Lieutenant figured that he had to be hungry, so he took a big plate of food and a spoon

2 minutes later​
Pattaya was running around the deck of the ship trying to scare away a flock of sea doves from eating the mummified Marine, that was in reality Kaizo. The birds attacked obviously after Pattaya left the large plate of food on Kaizo, who saw everything build up and happen while Pattaya shouted some perverted crap at Brandy.

*Pattaya, The Swimming instructor*

After another mumbling tone Pattaya decided to fulfill the request of a mummy. So he tossed the man in to the pool with a big smile on his face, thinking that it was Jinto. Seconds later though it turns out that it was Jinto, so Pattaya jumped in to help him. 

Seconds later​
Aimi and Brandy were dragging out two drowning Marines as Tyre laughed in the background. They were now close to the Marine base.

*Pattaya's magic show*

To help pass the time Pattaya decided to throw a magic show, so after _"consulting"_ with Jinto he decided to do the best trick of them all. He would make someone disappear. Looking at the bandaged up Jinto and then at a nearby canon a smile spread over the features of the young mans' face.

Minutes later​
The commanding officer of the base was enjoying a nap, just for a few minutes... The base was operational again, and those Golden Snake punks should be back soon. So before he had another heart attack the old marine officer decided to take a nice and relaxing nap. Before he actually got to the part with dreaming two men crashed through the wall of his office and smashed in to his prized wall with medals and golf clubs. Those were gifts from the former Fleet Admiral...

The two men were Commander Jinto Kazama and Lieutenant Pattaya, although the green haired Marine seemed to be dressed up as a mummy...

"Oh hey old man. Long time no see..." Pattaya looked up from the ground, a golf club bent around his head comically as he looked at the much older marine.

To be continued in Fichi's post...​


----------



## Noitora (Jun 30, 2011)

*The Woodpecker Pirates ~ Organ Island

Cecil Almasy*​
The pain did not stop, the pounding against his torso continued for what felt like years. The boot repeatedly slammed into his form without remorse or mercy. He was hit so hard he could not scream or shout, not yell for help nor cry out in pain. He was trapped in a cage of stiffness that was his own body, helpless and weak. Though this torture would not last much longer as suddenly he saw in-between the tears formed in his eyes that blue haired pirate get thrown across the shore and into the floor, his crew shocked and angered by the sudden intervention. 

The blonde haired musician stared wide eyed at the man whom had come to his aid with a mixture of shock, confusion, appreciation and pain. Someone had come to help him once again like the couple back in town. The world was not filled with bad people to the scale he had seemed to believe, even if the bad people were outweighing those that would good now days. It was the age of pirates after all. Cecil was way too winded to actually speak to the group who had come to his aid and instead for the moment only gazed up in wonder and wide eyes, blood trickled down his chin and his clothes were scuffed. Yet, he felt safe.

Then the leader, as he suspected, addressed him more closely, even kneeling beside him. He blinked in reply, his chest still aching from the strikes placed upon it and his breath still not filling his lungs. 
?Hey weakling get up.? The pirate said. The young quiet man sucked up his courage and strength and went to speak. However as fate would have it he did not have the chance to do so. Within moments the battle had begun with a paddle being slammed over the saviors back.

 For the next few moments Cecil fell back into a sitting position and watched the scene unfold before him. It was outstanding. Why had he gone to those rather more suspect pirates for assistance when people like this were just around the corner? Of course he was not the type of man to think about his own needs and selfishness before others but perhaps, just maybe, they would help him. His fingers clutched into the dirt and his eyes widened. The entire crew was whipping down the enemies like they were nothing, barely breaking a sweat. Cecil had never seen anything like this before, though fear did slither through his bones. He was not the type to get involved in fights and now he was slap bang in the middle of one. The lute over his back tickled the back of his mind, the possibility of making use of it here could be helpful but at the same time it would affect everyone present not to mention he lacked the courage to believe he would truly have any effect. With his lips dry, mouth open and breath returning to his chest the young musician was finally able to croak out a word.
?A-amazing??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jun 30, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice vs the Fake Devil Kings*
Lt. Hawthorne and Lt. Prince laid on a rooftop overlooking the town square, quietly observing as the oppressed townsfolk presented their daily tribute to the Devil King himself, Dante Masters. The infamous pirate stood on a dais watching with amusement as he was presented with chests full of gold. Suddenly he kicked away one of the chests.

"IS THIS THE PITTANCE THAT YOU PRESENT FOR YOUR KING?!" he demanded. 

Hawthorne took a quick peek over the rooftop, focusing on Dante with his left cybernetic eye. He observed through his heads up display as the data analysis was processed. "Facial and voice identification are a positive match," he said. "That is indeed the Devil King." 

Prince shook his head and gestured at Dante's nakama, assembled on stage, and then at the bounty posters they had on hand. "Those guys don't look anything like their posters. I mean look at him..." Prince pointed at the talking Panda known as Semmy. "He's just a big wrestler looking dude with a panda mask, and that chick over their with the blond wig, she looks nothing like this Marie Antoinette." 

Hawthorne shrugged. "Well the Devil King has been known to sacrifice his own crewmates. Perhaps he replaced them." 

"Something's off." 

Before they could discuss it further, Garrick's voice blared through their den den mushi wired ear pieces. *"PRINCE, HAWTHORNE, WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU TWO DOING?! GIVING EACH OTHER HANDJOBS?! I WANT A PROGRESS REPORT NOW!!" * 

Hawthorne took a second to clear his right ear before responding. "Sir we have identified the Devil King. We count fifty of his subordinates roaming about the town square, his personal crew is assembled about him on stage." 

*"Alright, we're moving in!" *

"Sir there also seems to be something amiss. It appears that-" 
*
"BLAH BLAH BLAH! WE'RE MOVING IN NOW. GET TO YOUR POSITIONS! GARRICK OUT!" *

Hawthorne shook his head and glanced at his comrade. Prince merely shrugged and took a swig from a silver flask. "You get used to it."  They both stealthily crept away and repelled down the other side of the tower. 

_In a nearby alleyway..._
Garrick and twenty of his best men hid out of sight, wearing cloaks. Infiltrating the island had been easy, now came the hard part. Garrick turned about towards his company commanders, Lt. Prince, Junior Lt. Frosty, and Ensign Armstrong. 

"You know your roles and who you're going to take out. This shit is about to get intense. The Devil Kings took out two other Marine squads, but we're not like those pussies. We're real Marines!" Garrick took a moment to fix Gabriel with an intense stare. As he spoke he jabbed his meathook of an index finger into Gabriel's chest. "I don't give a shit if that scum Pirate is your brother, the Devil King is mine. Got it?   

Prince nodded wordlessly. Amelia shook her head. She knew exactly who Prince would target first. "This isn't going to end well," she muttered under her breath.

_With the Devil King..._
Gabe perused the selection of the prettiest women this island had to offer, assembled before him in a long line. "Hmm...not bad, but I've seen better," Gabe said in his pitch perfect Dante Masters voice. When he was on a roll like this he almost felt as if he had morphed into the Devil King himself. He was about to ask a buxom brunette to take her top off but then suddenly gunshots rung out all around him. Dante ducked down as a nearby fodder member of his crew got his head blown off. 

"WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!" 

Squads of Marines flooded into the town square en mass and began engaging his crew. Dante looked up and saw a girl riding a cloud like a surfboard, soaring about the square and dive bombing his men with a giant cloud fist. _This is insane!_ Gabe took cover behind his golden throne as a colossal hulk of a Marine landed in between him and the line of women he had assembled. "RUN FOR YOUR LIVES WHORES!" Garrick bellowed, scattering the screaming girls away. He cast aside his white Marine trenchcoat, revealing a black suit that stretched visibly under his massive frame. Gabe almost panicked at the sight of him and made a run for it, but he held firm to his impersonation, still holding out hope that the fierce reputation of the Devil King would save him. 
*
"HOW DARE YOU?!"* Gabe growled at the Marine, making his contact lenses glow blood red. *"I CAN CONSUME YOUR VERY SOUL AND CONDEMN YOU TO THE FIERY PITS OF HELL!" *

The Marine laughed madly. He's insane, Gabe thought to himself. "Hell? Sounds like my kind of place, but why don't you go first!"  Gabe's eyes widened as the Marine slowly strode towards him. *"SHOW ME WHAT YOU'VE GOT  DEVIL KING!!!"* the Marine roared.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jun 30, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates​*
Ravaged  trees, destroyed trails, a feral roar and blood stains. Out of all the things they've seen and heard thus far, a tiny opening with a tombstone in the center definitely takes the cake for the most weird thing that's happened thus far. A few flowers sat at the foot of the gravestone that looked quite fresh. Who the hell would be bold enough to lay a tombstone in the middle of a forest that's rumored to be attacked by a dangerous beast? This certainly didn't make any sense.

Rose was about to pick up the flowers and possibly smell them, but Ursla caught her arm. "Wait! Don't touch them! I have a feeling that this is might be a trap. There's no way a sane person would lay a loved-one to rest in this setting." Ursla observed.

"It might be a trap left by another one of the monster hunters."

"Like a booby-trap?!" Rose exclaimed, her eyes growing wide.

"Yes, if you touch them you're going to set off a time bomb....." Hawkins said with an abundance of sarcasm in his tone.

The masseuse turned around and narrowed her eyes at the medic, "YOU pick them up then, smartass!"

"No-can-do!" Hawkins quickly answered, "Make Ten do it. She's made out of steel, right? She could easily handle whatever happens."

"What if I cover them in a bubble?!" Rose suggested.

"Something's coming." Ten interrupted.

All of the talking ceased. Hawkins adjusted his glasses while looking around ominously. "I can't directly feel anything."

Suddenly, Shingo came charging out of the forest with a full-grown moose chasing behind him with a nasty expression on its face. Each of the Phoenix Pirates had a sweat-drop on the back of their head, except for Rose.

"Somebody stop this thing!" Shingo said running past the crew once more with the moose behind him.

"Shingo found the monster!" 

"I would hope that's not the monster....."

"Seriously guys~!~!" Shingo yelled once again while running past the crew witht he moose in tow.

**WHAM!**​
The moose laid flat on its side with a huge knot on its head. Shingo calmly walked up to the crew, "What's up guys?"

"I'm convinced that I'm the only sane member of this crew."

"But you are the scariest." Ursla chimmed in. "How'd you find us Shingo?"

Shingo scratched his head for a moment while searching for an answer. "When you guys left the ship, I was using the bathroom and when i got out, Sandrei said you guys were already gone! So I went looking for you guys and got lost........and accidently tripped over that sleeping moose. Then it chased me and I ended up here!"

".........oooooooooook."

"I knew Shingo was coming, but that's not who I was talking about." Ten spoke up again.

"I can sense something as well." Hawkins adjusted his classes as he looked around ominously.

"We go looking for trouble and find it. Go figure."

Rose balled up her right fist and threw it in the air. "Bring it on!!!!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 1, 2011)

*Unknown Island, Grandline with Keng
*
"This is fucking stupid!" Keng roared

He waded out of the water onto a sandy beach the weather on this island was extremely hot and sunny. He dropped his stuck two of his swords into the sand and pulled the chains off his last sword. It immediately transformed into a humongous prehistoric crocodile and growled as it opened it's mouth.

"You're always hungry" Keng growled back

He lay down next to the large black and green reptile and closed his eyes.

*A few days earlier*

Keng sat in his usual spot on Satan's Mistress looking at the new sword he had acquired. Levy mentioned it had some unusual powers, Keng was curious to see how the power would affect him. He turned the sword in his hand and the sword seemed to be pulling at his being. He lay it in front of him and looked at the design. The sword itself was pretty big almost as big as Kuroc's sword form. 

"I'll need to make a sheath for this one too" he grumbled

Kuroc jingled it's chains next to him and Keng laughed suddenly the weather changed the sea began to roil and rain began to pelt the ship. Everyone made moves to secure the ship suddenly Keng saw two of his weapons bounce and tip over the railing. He bolted toward the railing and dove over strait into the water. He hands grabbed Kuroc and he dove for his new sword. He was able to grab it and swim to the surface, when his head popped out of the water he couldn't see anything. The rain was falling so hard the Satan's Mistress was no where to be found. 

He picked a direction and began to swim, the waves threw him everywhere pulling him under several times. If he were a lesser man he would be dead. The storm passed as fast as it came he scanned the horizon for any ship but none was to be seen. He grumbled and continued to swim it felt like days had passed, his body was beginning to get dehydrated and tired. He lay on his back and floated in the calm water when a sea gull flew over his head. 

"That' bird is headed for land" 

He began to swim in the same direction of the bird with renewed vigor. 

*Now*

Kuroc growled again a low thunderous growl

"Shut up I'm hungry too!" Keng said baring his pointed teeth at the big crocodile

He got to his feet and grabbed his short sword and slammed it into it's sheathe the rings on it's blade flashing bright red momentarily. He grabbed the other one and helfed it. It still felt like it was tugging at his soul but he ignored it. He then picked up his chains as Kuroc turned back into the black dangerous looking sword that it took the form of sometimes. Keng quickly wrapped it up and rested it on his shoulder. 

He inhaled deeply through is nose and sniffed the air, he turned his head north and began to walk up the beach toward the line of trees.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 1, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue, Olympic Island
> 
> Hornet Havoc​*
> The Smiling Bear sailed smoothly over the cold waters of North Blue on their final destination before Grand Line. The crew had faced much together to get to this point, Hornets first meeting of Babbal and Razard and his rescue of Shenya. The battle in the arena against the pirates, beasts and giant and finally breaking free from the trap as well as making a new first friend in the gun wielding ex-sheriff Pierre St. Fly. After that the duo were targeted out at sea by a bounty hunter who was being used by the marines to locate the Bro Pirates and assist in their disposal; this of course led to the recruitment of the third member of the team, Katsuo the Demon Cat. Not long after that encounter the Bro Pirates had targeted Hethsville to locate the renowned thief and navigator King Grabby Paws who had been captured by the strongest marine team in North Blue, through teamwork they were able to defeat the marines and have the man also known as Kali Raba join their crew. While Tengu the Blind swordsman had not joined their crew, they had made a new friend in the Hot Springs along with a debt being owed to them by the honourable marine Razard. The crew had faced so much together and made so many friends along the way thus far, even those they had not realised were friends yet. All those hardships now led them to one of Hornets personal dreams ? to take part and win the North Blue Olympic games.
> ...



*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Olympic Island*​
They have finally reached the island that Hornet spoke of so much, Olympic Island. Pierre had heard and read about it, though never did he think that he would find himself here, much less trying to compete and win. Though looking back there have been quite a few things that he never thought he would do in his life. Example of that would include fighting in underground arena against tigers and giants, sinking Marine ships, storming Marine bases with his crew, and last but not least fighting monster frogs naked.

It was a shame that Tengu didn't join them, but Pierre saw it. His friend had plans and dreams of his own. He wanted to become the best swordsman in the world, which meant that Tengu and Katsuo had the same dream and were rivals. So the fact that Tengu didn't join could be seen as avoiding a clash between Bros.

"He never uses the ramp." In any case Pierre moved away from the what ifs, since Katsuo was their kitty cat swordsman and Tengu was their Bro away from them. Right now he was faced with a crying Hornet who forgot to sign up for the games, and by the looks of it they would have to settle with being spectators. Or would they?

Smiling politely to try and cheer up the sad captain Pierre put his hand on the captain's shoulder. "At the risk of sounding cheesy. Captain Hornet Havoc, muster your courage and use your rap skills to open up a way for us in to the games. I believe in you."

He felt so weird saying that, that was so not his style. But the blond gunslinger felt that he needed to motivate his captain and see if there wasn't a way in after all. Pierre had to admit it though, he kinda got excited for these games as well after Hornet spoke about them so much, he felt Hornet's passion and he too wanted to participate in this spectacle.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2011)

*Hot Spring Island, North Blue...*
Tengu stood at the edge of the docks as the Bro Pirates ship sailed away. Even when they were beyond visible range, such a thing being irrelevant to him of course, he could still hear their laughing voices. They certainly were an interesting crew. Tengu had no doubt that they would cross paths in the future. Eventually their ship strayed out of even Tengu's impressive range of detection. 

He sighed to himself and turned about to face the bustling docks, teeming with travelers, merchants, and the occasional pirate. Tengu needed a ride into the Grand Line and he hoped that someone here could oblige him. Sailing on his own was a no go, being out on open water muddled with his prenatural sense of movement, making it almost impossible for him to navigate. Tengu strolled past the various ships, keeping a sharp ear out for any conversation that could present him with an opportunity to offer his skills. Tengu wasn't above a little bounty hunting on the side, or even acting as a ship grunt.   

"Excuse me sir. Mr. Swordsman!" a female voice called at him. 

Tengu glanced over his shoulder. A young woman ran up to him, slightly out of breath. Tengu couldn't see what she looked like of course, but if he could he would see a slim blonde in her mid twenties, eyes the color of hazel. She wore a pink nurses uniform with a red cross emblazoned on the front of her blouse. Strangely she also wore a vicious looking wakizashi across the left side of her hip.  

"How can I help you?" Tengu asked. 

"Are you him?" she asked. 

Tengu tensed up nervously. "Hey listen if this is about that peeping incident I had no idea that I was in the women's hot spring area. I uh..." 

The nurse looked at him in confusion. "Um...what are you talking about?" 

Tengu breathed a sigh of relief. "HAHAHA! I kid, I kid. Please carry on. What was your question again Miss?" Tengu replied with an awkward chuckle. 

"Are you the one who helped defeat the monster?" she asked. "Everyone's been talking about it all over the island." 

Tengu nodded. "Yeah I kicked that things ass, but I did have _some_ help." He hoped that Hornet wouldn't mind that Tengu was taking most of the credit. It was going towards a good cause anyway. 

The nurse clasped her hands together. A smile of relief appeared on her face. "Oh that's wonderful. Then maybe you can help us." She pointed at a nearby galleon being loaded with supplies. The same red cross that was on her uniform was emblazoned across the white sails and hull of the ship. "I'm part of a medical crew. We go from island to island helping out the sick and needy. Lately though we've had trouble with pirates and raiders. Just last month were were attacked for the twelfth time."

"I'm sorry to hear that."  

Betty grimly patted the white hilt of her wakizashi. "We're not merely pacifist healers though, so we've been able to defend ourselves up till now, but our next mission will be taking us to waters that we might not be ready for." 

Tengu raised a curious eyebrow. "Where are you guys headed?" he asked, hoping that she would say the Grand Line. 

"We're going to the Grand Line..."

_BINGO!_

"...that's why I've come to you. We need someone strong enough to help us protect our ship and supplies." 

"Count me in!" Tengu responded without missing a beat. 

The nurse was taken aback by his sudden answer. "Are you sure? We won't be able to pay you a lot and-"

"I don't care about money. All I need is a cot to sleep on and I'll be just fine." 

"Oh thank you sir!" the nurse exclaimed gratefully. 

Tengu shrugged nonchalantly, trying to play up his cool act. Times like this he wished he had a cigarette and lighter handy. "Call me Tengu. What's yours by the way?" 

"Betty," the nurse said, offering him her hand.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2011)

*Staz*

It had passed three days since the little incident in which this strange man kidnapped an Nako Aguuru, three days in which the people of almost the entire island was looking for them "Kikikiki...weak, and they say they are here to protect you? I think it is the opposite"he said, behind him the enormous cat-like monster growling at the body of the already unconscious villager in front of Staz"Calm down, we still need food, to think that from my food you passed to be my guide in this place well once I get the money and the food I?m leaving"the black-haired guy said and then began to walk into the forest where was snowing just like in the whole island.

During those three days, Staz and Nako as he called the beast developed a little relationship though the guy doesn?t know if it is friendship or mutualism, it was as simple as the creature helps him with some duties and Staz won?t eat him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 1, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Newly promoted Lt. Commander Serena Butler strode purposefully through the winding corridors of the _Xtreme Machine_, her hands in her pockets and a lit cigarette hanging lazily from the corner of her mouth. Everyone that she passed by snap saluted before her, showing her nothing but absolute respect, and damn well they should. She was beginning to enjoy the privilege that came with the higher command ranks, so much so that she looked forward to rising even higher up the ladder. 

Serena passed through the officers section of the ship. Becoming an Admiral had been her kid brother's dream, not hers, but now it was a dream which she carried on his memory. Every night she dreamed of supplanting Admiral Aihato as the strongest female Marine. It was a goal that Serena had no doubt she would achieve. Finally she reached the end of the corridor. Serena stopped before the door marked, *Quarters of Commander Lucio Powell: Future Awesomest Admiral Ever!*. 

Serena grunted as she read the dumb title. Without even a word she kicked down the door. A scream of sudden terror could be heard from within. Lucio peeked his head out of the shower stall of his quarters. He stared at Serena in disbelief. "Serena I'm shocked at you!" he exclaimed. "I know you can't possibly resist my manly charm and good looks, but we have to keep the boundaries of professionalism!" 

A nerve throbbed visibly over Serena's forehead. "Oi! Serena you might want to get that checked. It looks like your head is going to explode!" Lucio declared. It took all of Serena's willpower to stop from kicking him in the face with her steel capped boots. She produced an official Marine notice from within her trenchcoat and waved it around emphatically at Lucio. "New mission...*sir*." She said the word sir through gritted teeth, with profound antipathy. "We've been sitting around doing nothing for a week. I think it's time we head out. Don't you agree...*sir*?" 

"New mission!? Well let's get a move on then!" Lucio shouted. "Serena what are you waiting for, let's get the ship going. We can't all just sit around and do nothing like you." 

*"THAT'S IT!!"* Serena screamed. She made a beeline for Lucio but then out of nowhere a dozen fodder Marines sprung from the door and grabbed her by the arms and legs. It took all of their might to restrain her and pull her back. 
*
"SERENA-SAMA DON'T DO IT!!"* they cried. 

"Do you guys just follow me around or something!?" Serena exclaimed as she was dragged away into the hall. She quickly shrugged the grunts away and made her way up to the deck, giving the order to set sail for their next mission.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 1, 2011)

*[Kenneth Forescythe; Xtreme Training]​*
* ?Alright ye bunch ?O pahnteh waists; Drop n? give meh twenty moar!?* the large Lt. roars at a small portion of Fodder Marine on the deck if the *X*treme Machine. Half a dozen men were already fainted from exhaustion as the other dozen or so dropped to their bellies. ?This isn?t fair.? One whimpered as he pushes himself up from the deck. * ?Wut did ye say lad??* Kenneth hollers storming over to the Marine as he did his push-ups. * ?Lil? bahby whant tae greet??* the large Marine asks placing his large boot on the man?s back. Pushing down he slams the man back to the deck with force, * ?Play time b? ower, I?m gawin? tae whip ye bunch o? lasses intae an elite core o? Marines.?* he barks pulling his foot back. ?Permission to speak sir..? One man asks finishing the round of push ups. Kenneth looks over to the Martine whom was now standing in attention while the rest of the men pulled themselves to their feet as well. * ?Say whit is oan yer mind lad.?* Kenneth replies walking over to a large bag that he had brought up from below deck earlier. ?Sir, yes sir!? the man relies readjusting his stance. ?Don?t you not think sir, that this is unethical treatment of the men sir?? the Marine asks still standing in attention.

Kenneth pauses a moment and thinks. Then lugging the large bag over his shoulder he walks up to the Marine. * ?Do ye think thit th Pirates we face care aboot ethics lad??* Kenneth asks, then looking around to the men he was training he awaited a response. Pulling the bag on his shoulder around he drops it before the fodder Marine. * ?This b? th? Xtreme Marine Squad ye spineless sea urchins. If ye whant it easy ye can transfer yerself tae another crew. If ye whant tae be ah man.?* Kenneth says pulling the bag open, * ?Ye can stay here and be made ah man by meh.?* he barks pulling a large rock from the bag that was tethered to another equally large stone.  * ?When I?m done wi ye bunch o? sad sack, ye?ll be eatin? these wee pebbles n? shittin? boulders.?* he barks shoving the set of stones into the Marine?s arms. 

The man?s eyes widen, the weight was so much that his now wobbling knees give and he falls to the deck. * ?Nao? line up and get yer necklaces ladies.?* Kenneth barks pulling another set out. Handing each man a ?necklace? Kenneth too puts a set of stones around his neck. * ?Nao, I whant fifty laps round the deck!?* he barks breaking into a jog with the fodder as the first Marine that was handed the stones pulls himself to his feet. * ?Nao lasses; sound oof  lik ye hav? ah pair; Who are we??* Kenneth barks as they jog around the deck. ?The Xtreme Marine Squad sir!? the Marines shout. * ?I didn?t hear ye; are ye ah bunch o? wummin?? Who are we??* Kenneth barks even louder. ?WE ARE THE *X*TREME MARINE SQUAD SIR!!!!? they shout at the top of their lungs being pumped by Kenneth?s aggressive training. * ?Aye lads, and what do we do??* he barks as they start their second lap around the boat.

?WE BRING ALL PIRATES TO JUSTICE!!!? they reply in unison 

* ?Alright lads repeat after meh!?* Kenneth says starting up an old fashioned Military Cadence


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2011)

*Aboard the Xtreme Machine with Shina*

Shina walked down the corridor toward Lucio's quarters she held a docket in her hand with the mission specifics. She had been up on the bridge when Serena came and handed her the docket. She could tell by the tone in her voice that Lucio and Serena had another one of their run ins. She reached Lucio's room and looked at the marines repairing his door. She looked at the boot indentation on the door and had an idea of what happened. She walked into the room as Lucio was primping himself in the mirror making sure his uniform was perfect.

"Good day sir" Shina said saluting

Lucio hadn't noticed her come in, he jumped and spun to face her

"Ahh I see they have sent me a new secretary" he said with a smile on his face

Shina frowned and handed him the docket

"I'm not new sir, I was a part of this squad when it was formed, I was just recalled to HQ regarding a personal matter." 

He didn't listen to a word she said, he was busy reading the file

"If that's all sir, I'll be getting back to my duties" she said saluting
"I'd like a sandwich and a cup of tea, then when you're done I need my laundry done." Lucio said to her not looking up 
"Those aren't my duties sir" she said trying not to get annoyed
"Well, you're a woman so those are your duties" Lucio said winking

She bit her lip and saluted and turned and walked out the room

"What is it with the men around here, they have no respect for women" she said angrily 

She walked up onto the deck to relax and cool down when she saw a mountain of a man drilling some marines. She knew who he was, he had joined up after she had. He said something that poured fuel onto the fire she was trying to cool down. She slammed her bandaged hand onto the railing she was leaning on breaking away a piece of it knocking it into the sea.

"Excuse me sir!" she said angrily 
"The way you speak about women is as if they are lesser" she said trying to control her tone and reign in her temper
"I can do anything a man could do" 

She grabbed one of the pair of stones the men held that they were using to train

"See now I have a pair of balls too" she said her eyes burning with rage and intensity
"What are you gawking at?!!" she said looking around at the marines that had stopped

She ran off toward the front of the men easily out running them

"Come on you can't keep up with a woman?!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 2, 2011)

*Kenneth Forescythe; [Xtreme Training Pt2]​*
Kenneth halted the men he was drilling when a woman, a very angry one it seemed, walked up. She stated with bite in her tone that she could do anything a man could do. After grabbing a pair of training stone she states with fury that she too had a pair of balls. A wide grin crossed the large barbarian?s lips, she was a feisty one, and he liked them feisty. Then with a sense of purpose she darts off toward the front of the squad he was training, toward him. She makes another snide comment as she passes them. Pulling the training stones off his neck he tosses them at the Marine she had stolen them from; * ?Dennea let thit happen again boy-o or I?ll be th? wan takin? yer balls. As fer th? rest o? ya runts get tae marchin? that lass be puttin? ye tae shame.?* he barks thumbing over his shoulder. All the Marines, but the poor man that got slammed by Kenneth?s toss, stand in attention from his bellowing. He was indeed the drill instructor from hell, the rumors they heard about his drill camps were true. 

With tears streaming they begin to march at full pace trying to keep up with the young lady that had stolen their dignity. All the while Kenneth walked up to the large burlap sack that he kept this training stones in . Pulling two more out he drapes them over his neck. * ?I just enjoy th? smell o? sweat in th? mornin?.?* he says with a large grin, then taking a step he burst into a jog, soon he passes the men he was training, * ?Come oan children, pick th? pace up or ye?ll b? drillin th? next ferteen hours wif these pebbles.?* he shouts pulling ahead of them with just a trot. ?I hate to see what he calls a stone if these are pebbles!? the men sigh as they pull deeper into their beings trying to catch up with the Lt. * ?Come oan. Wan, Tae, Wan, Tae. Pick those sticks ye call legs up.?* he rallies them as he catches up to the woman in a couple of long legged strides. 

* ?I like yer style mah bonnie lass; ye remind meh o? th? women back in mah village.?* he says with a grin slowing to keep pace with her. She just cast a glance his way. * ?Oh seems thit ol? Kenneth Ferscythe hav? offended ye.?* Kenneth says allowing a larger grin to cross his face, * ?Thit b? tough titties  lass; I?m ah Marine first; asshole second. But as fur as yer comment oan ah wummin. They are only lesser if they choose tae b? n? only ye can make thit choice. No wan else.?* Kenneth says in his typical Drill instructor fashion. He didn?t even allow what he had stated to settle in, picking his pace up a bit he starts to pull from the young lady; * ?But if ye wahnt tae work oot some o? thit aggression. Stick ah round; I?ma drill these dough boys rest o? th? day. ?* he says inviting her to take part of his drilling exercises. * ?Come oan ye pahnteh waists; double time or ye be gettin? another  set o? pebbles. Dis ain?t no resort. Yer ah Marine!?* he shouts at the tiring men that lagged behind Shina and he.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2011)

*In the Aquarium with Raido and Charlotte
*
Raido pretended to sleep as he lay on the bottom of the tank, he was really watching Charlotte trying to figure out how to slash the front with her water sword. He could tell she was getting closer. Each time the water exploded and dispersed as it came into contact with the wall of transparent metal. Suddenly he heard the noise of what was supposed to be metal on metal. He sat up and looked at Charlotte who was visibly tired. She floated down slowly, Raido swam over in a burst of speed and caught her. 

"I'm almost there" Charlotte said with a smile
"You're close enough" Raido said

He set her down on the bottom of the tank and swam over to where her water sword slashed the transparent metal. It was metal but what ever they did to make it transparent made it weaker. He passed his webbed hand over the gash in the metal. 

"RAIDO PUNCH!!" he shouted

A yellow jolt of electricity shot up his hand to his fist as it slammed into the gash that Charlotte had earlier created. He felt the metal give slightly and smiled his mischievous smile. 

"I can go to sleep now" Raido said

He swam off and lay down closer to Charlotte and was sleeping within seconds. He knew he had to save his energy for the escape, he had no doubt in his mind that he would escape once Charlotte was strong enough to use that technique again.

*The Next Day*

Raido woke to the sound of metal knocking on metal and saw the noble standing there with a cane in his hand. 

"What the hell did you do to my beautiful aquarium?"

He said pointing to the gash across the front of the enclosure

"A tenryuubito is coming here today to see my collection and possibly buy all of it" he said
"I have been bought for the last time!" Raido shouted

Charlotte stirred and sat up

"Charlotte we are leaving now!" 

She nodded and grabbed her sticks, she could see where Raido had weakened the metal with one of his punches. She knew she needed to focus on a single point she tightened her grip on the sticks

"Fishman Swordsmanship: Water Sword" 

Water began to swirl around and solidify around the focus of the sticks she swam forward in a burst of speed

"Swordfish Drill!" 

She touched the tips of the water swords together and twisted her body and spun she slammed into the same spot Raido had dented the night before. Raido was right behind her swimming at top speed. 

"SUPER RAIDO PUNCH!!" he shouted

His fist glowed with yellow light as it slammed into the point Charlotte had drilled seconds before. The metal bent and water began to rush out pulling Raido and Charlotte through the hole dumping them unceremoniously on the floor. The water had knocked the noble over slamming him against the wall. Raido got to his feel quickly and ran over toward him, he pulled out a gun and fired at Raido who ducked out of the way and grabbed him by the front of his jacket and jacked him up on the wall.

"If I could find a cage to lock you in I would!" Raido said angrily

He felt a hand on his shoulder

"It's not worth it, lets just get out of here" Charlotte said

Raido threw him on the ground and turned to Charlotte

"You may be quick to forgive him but he will pay!"

The noble pulled a den den mushi from his pocket 

"Guards get in here now!"
"I'm not letting my fortune escape, I'm so close"

Raido ran over to him and cocked back his fist, it glowed yellow for a second and slammed into the noble's face sending him flying toward the door. It opened and he crashed into the men filing though.

"LET'S GO RAIDO!!!" Charlotte shouted 

The men readied modified rifles to fire tranquilizer darts, Raido began to run toward the wall at the far end of the room. Charlotte swung her stick and collected water around it and slashed the wall just before Raido barreled into it shoulder first. They heard the guns go off as he fell through the air, they had broken strait though the outside wall and were falling strait into the sea.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 2, 2011)

*Aboard the Xtreme Machine with Shina and Kenneth*

Shina listened to what Kenneth said and felt a little ashamed of herself, it wasn't his fault. She was just in a bad mood and took it out on the wrong person.

"I'm sorry sir" she said keeping pace with him
"I do need some training though, I wasn't able to train at all while I was in HQ"
"Give me another one of those rocks" she said

Kenneth paused and pulled another one out and tossed it to her, she grabbed it put it around her neck

"First Gate OPEN!" she mumbled

The rocks became much lighter, this was the only way she could make her self stronger. She had to remove the restraints on her body and train to the fullest.

"*LETS GO MARINES!!*" she shouted 

She surged ahead of the other men, she needed to get back in shape as soon as possible. She couldn't afford to fail in her next mission. 

"I'm depending on you sir, to get me back in shape" she said to Kenneth


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 2, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron...*
Serena eyed the flailing Marines from the command deck. She had to give them credit for putting all their heart and soul into training, really she did, but to her they looked more like a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off. Serena noticed Shina running around with a rock attached to her neck, huffing and puffing. 

"Oh, she's still here?" Serena muttered, sarcasm oozing out of her voice. 

She rolled her eyes and turned towards the rear of the deck where a group of a dozen Marines were training like a well oiled machine. There were no amateurs or weaklings on this side. Each of the dozen Marines wore red training gi's, kicking with expert and mechanical precision at upraised wooden pikes.  Serena felt a rare burst of pride and joy as she saw them in action, the Red Leg Brigade. She had handpicked each and every one of them to join this elite squad, to become her disciples and learn the fighting style known as Red Leg. 

Serena shrugged off the white Marine trenchcoat from her shoulders and joined them. They all bowed as soon as she approached. Serena waved  off the bows with a dispassionate grunt. She hated all that honorific bullshit. They were all in this together, pushing each other to become stronger. Serena gestured towards the front of the ship. "Don't be like those useless slackers over there running around with rocks wrapped around their necks!" she barked at them. "You've all gotten good, but in the real world being good doesn't cut it. You've got to be great...correction flawless!"   

With a casual spin of her right leg she chopped ten wooden pikes cleanly in half. Serena cracked her neck back and forth and waved them all on. "You know the drill. First person to land a kick on me gets half my paycheck." 

The Red Leg Brigade cheered excitedly. Serena smiled as they surrounded her from all sides.  She was pretty sure that one of them would get the prize one day, but just not today.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 2, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice vs the Fake Devil Kings*
> Lt. Hawthorne and Lt. Prince laid on a rooftop overlooking the town square, quietly observing as the oppressed townsfolk presented their daily tribute to the Devil King himself, Dante Masters. The infamous pirate stood on a dais watching with amusement as he was presented with chests full of gold. Suddenly he kicked away one of the chests.
> 
> "IS THIS THE PITTANCE THAT YOU PRESENT FOR YOUR KING?!" he demanded.
> ...



Gabe's heart pounded as the behemoth of a man came closer, charging like a mad bull. He slowly began to step back, but he knew he didn't stand a chance against this lunatic. 

Suddenly a canister landed in between his legs and continued to bounce forward until it flung in front of Garrick. The Commander didn't catch it in his crazed charge but he did notice it's affect. The canister released a thick mist that surrounded Garrick and instantly hardened, trapping the marine in a powerful metal alloy of some sort.

*"Soru."*

In a flash Gabriel appeared in the gap that was left between the imprisoned Garrick and the Devil King, *"Commander Garrick has fallen to one of the Devil King's tricks! Elite Squad members, engage your targets! You 5!"* he points towards a group of fodder that had come along as support, *"Help Garrick escape whatever trickery this scum used on him."*

He knew that the fodder wouldn't be of much help, it was a powerful alloy that they had no hope of cracking. He also knew that as powerful as it was, it wouldn't be able to hold back the monster for long. But it kept him blinded and out of the way, which meant, *"I'll be taking on The Devil King in his stead..." *

Gabriel focused his eyes on his brother's face, nothing else in the world mattered right now, nothing but taking him down...

Gabe looked at the gorilla shaped plaster that was once the attacking marine completely dumbfounded, "F-Fool!" he shouts, quickly regaining his composure, "Do you not see what I did to your leader! You don't stand-!"

"What, don't recognize me?" he says, cutting off the pirate, "You've completely forgotten the family that you betrayed...I suppose you _have_ been busy lately, betraying Oda himself with your treacherous acts!" he barks through gritted teeth, "Perhaps this will jog your memory!"
 he lowers his head and pulls up the patch of hair that is stained  black.

Gabe simply starred back at his "brother," a confused look on his face,  "Um...Pitiful human! You shall bow beneath my might!" he shouts, firing a blast of flames from his palm into the air. 

The Lt. slowly raises his head and observes "The Devil King." His eyes widen, "You're not him..." Gabe stops his pyrotechnics show, "What?" 

"I don't have time for this nonsense...Garrick can have the pleasure of beating you to a pulp, I have orders to follow," he says, scanning the area for the supposed "Levy A. Than." He grasped the hilts of his blades tightly, he thought he had finally gained his chance...But it was all a lie, "I swear to Oda...I will find you Dante..."


----------



## Noitora (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Marineford

Lysander Sa’lis*​
The pompous World Noble had been enjoying the finer things in life since his return to the Headquarters, along with his new rank. It was the first of many in his eyes, he was a man who would become an Admiral one day and from there control the waters with not only the blood in his veins, the money in his wallet but the power in his fist. Lysander Sa’lis was a man who would obtain everything and he would take it himself, not with his fathers influence. Even though this is what he told himself as he relaxed in his quarters surrounded by women who followed the scent of beli he still expected his father to do much of the work for him. He did not know it but it was his father who had gotten him his current rank, and would likely get him a lot more in the future. Lysander would continue to believe it was down to his own merit and abilities that the ranks would fall into his hand. His slender fingers twirled a glass of wine to his lips as he sipped upon it with a smirk over his lips, the scantly dressed women sitting around him at his table, refilling his glass and massaging his shoulders. Part of him wondered if he should have taken that mermaid as a slave to being doing such chores, it would have been doubly amusing, though it was possible his superiors would have been slightly annoyed at such actions. He shrugged it off, the smell of cigars, wine and perfume in the air was more than enough to keep him satisfied. 

During his alone time a knock pumped on his door. With a snort the World Noble flicked his hands towards it as an indication for one of the many women to attend to the visitor. A young dark haired woman sauntered over with a drunk stumble and pulled the door open. Behind it a well dressed, sharp looking man with glasses stood erect with a firm brow and dark expression. He eyed the woman with contempt which caused her to stumble back into the room and make way for the guest. Lysander blinked upon recognising the man, his fathers’ personal aid and protector, Galahad. 
“G-Galahad, what brings you from the old mans side?” He asked a little hesitate at first but the confidence and arrogance quickly found itself back into his throat. The red coated warrior bowed respectfully to the Saint and set down an envelope down onto the table, along with a marine file. 
_“I have a letter from your father. It was to be delivered by my hand only. I also picked up some orders from your superior on the way here, concerning a mission on apprehending a rookie crew. I believe you will be working alongside another marine crew.”_ With that he bowed again and turned on his heel. Lysander blinked with a confused expression. A letter delivered so securely had to be important, vital even. His charming blue eyes studied it intently, even fearfully. Whatever was inside was something only he had to see. Before he could address Galahad he gazed up to see the tail of his red coat already disappearing into the abyss. 
“Bastard…” He said as he bit his lip briefly. The female guests were quickly ushered out of the World Nobles quarters as he desired to be left alone with the letter and the orders. For the moment he pushed the letter aside, afraid to see the contents, and focused on the marine files. At the top of the document read the crew to be targeted.

“Hmmm… The Black Lotus Pirates?”


----------



## Noitora (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Lion of the Revolutionaries ~ Jungle Island

Braska Hextor​*
The knight of Shinpou continued on his walk towards the shore line where the Glowing Future sat in waiting. The island had not offered a huge amount of reason to remain other than a bit of exploration and food gathering. While he did feel somewhat at peace at the homely place there lack civilisation located in the jungle meant it was pointless to remain, for there was no one to offer his assistance to. He was a Revolutionary, a Knight, a man whom would strive to protect the weak and defend those whom could not defend themselves. Part of the Oath he took in Shinpou rattled in his mind at he pondered over where he was now in his life, he missed the old days. This moment of contemplation would not last long however as the light sound of wood cracking in the forest behind him caused his ear to perk slightly. Though he did not turn and continued his slow walk. There had been no animals for what he could tell and for one to so easily get the jump on him now seemed rather unlikely. It was possible he was being watched by something more common, humans. He hoped it was not the case, there were only three reasons someone had to stalk another, obsessively in love, information gathering or preparing to ambush. Something told him it was not the former, and the latter seemed the most likely. Instead of turning to alert whatever followed him of his presence he decided to remain appearing ignorant until the perfect moment to make his move. 

That moment came not too long after. The click of a rifle cock set off his reaction as Braska suddenly twisted on his heel and threw the bag of fruits towards the sound. A marine dressed in camouflage blinked as the heavy sack clobbered him in his face and sent him flying back into the foliage. He had no time to rejoice over his victory as after the one mistake on the enemies’ part had come to light they wasted no time in reacting all at once. Almost as blurs two marine soldiers darted from the trees with blades drawn, each prepared to strike on either side of the swordsman between them.
_‘They are skilled in ambushes…’ _crossed the Knights mind as both hands gripped separate hilts of the borrowed katanas’ and brought them out in wide arches, each moving to a different position to block the on coming strikes. Two loud clangs exploded from each blade as they met the marines’ swords, both being held and pressured upon. Braska flicked his eyes between his two enemies as they held him in place. 
“Why are you attacking me?!” Seemed like the most obvious question for a man in his position. The marines however did not answer, their lower faces covered by green cloth and eyes shielded by goggles. The Knight had yet to realise they were actually marines, for all he knew they were people who lived on the island. Whether that was true or not he could not allow himself be killed completely unprovoked. On his honour he would defeat these enemies and learn the reason for this battle afterwards.

“Templar!” He growled with his teeth grit in strain. The attackers were unprepared for his sudden twisting, like a hurricane of blades. They were both thrown off their stances and sent rolling through the grass. Just then the first attacker had stumbled back to his feet and aimed his rifle once again. Without any choice Braska apologised under his breath and threw the smaller katana through the air and pierced the gunman. Not even a cry escaped him as he fell back into the grass, no longer troubled by the problems of the world. 
“You bastard!” One of the men in green snorted as both stood up once more. Rage slithered through them at the loss of their comrade and without much thinking or hesitation they charged towards their armoured foe with their blades held above their heads. The swordsman held his remaining katana in a low stance, still stood between the pair, and waited for their attack to come into range. The inner chi flowed through him as he prepared himself. Just as they reached no more than a metre or some from him he suddenly split his legs into a crouching position and twirled once more.
“Templar.” Left his lips again. Both their high strikes missed their targets as they ran past each other, Braska still in a low stance with his spinning form coming to a halt. After a few more steps both the marines’ ambushers collapsed, lifeless bodies limp over the dirt. Slowly the Knight pushed himself to full height and whipped the blood from the blade.
“What was the cause of this senseless violence…” The question was quickly answered. The buzzing of a den den mushi sounded from the pocket of the gunman, the first to fall.
_“We’re about to ambush the two survivors in the ruins at the Commanders orders, when you’ve dealt with your Revolutionary report to camp” _His eyes widened briefly. They were marines, and he was not the only one they were attempting to kill. Without wasting another moment Braska darted back into the depths of the jungle towards the centre of the island. He prayed to God he was not too late…


----------



## Noitora (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei​*
The rest of the crew had gone off with the intention of locating the monster that plagued the people of the island. The shark himself was not fond of the idea hunting down a monster, not to mention the fact that the likelihood that half of the humans present on the island would see him as a candidate for the monster position was not something he was particularly fond of. It seemed to be a much smarter idea to let the rest of the group go after their adventure while he focused upon the state of the Phoenix Dawn and perhaps add a little something extra to the vessel, a nice trick that was flashy and practical to surprise and please his new Captain. It was a weird feeling being part of a pirate crew and actually having it official now. To be serving under a human was something he never believed would be possible yet now he could not imagine it being any other way. Every member of the crew was important to him in some way and he wanted to protect them all; his strength would no longer go to waste in the bottom of the Gaol, it would be used to look after those he considered dear to him. That was his job and the job of a pirate. He liked to think so anyway, many pirate crews now days were simply reckless, plundering drunks that cared more about gold than their own family. Humora was a prime example of how the art of piracy had fallen.

For now the Fishman would focus on his carpentry and ability as a shipwright while everyone else went chasing the supposed beast of Milltown. It was only a short walk before he came across a collection of fine trees, or so he considered from a glance from his eyes and a touch of his hand. Wood like this was not simply found anywhere, its? strength and durability would make for fine repairs as well as various other uses he could conceive. Just as he was admiring the fine work of nature an elderly man wandered into the open from a small hut not too far from where the pirate stood. A bushy beard clung to his face and his back was slightly arched from a life of standing up straight. He had a body of a retired lumberjack, the strength in his arms still present even if they only held a pipe now days. With an inquisitive expression the elderly man sixed up the Fishman. 
?You the monster, sonny?? He said with a powerful confidence or perhaps just not caring at all. Sandrei hung his body forward and let out a small sigh. It was completely predictable as he had thought before. Humans. The shark gave his head a few shakes with his arms crossed under the yellow cloak-curtain.
*?No, old timer. I?m a Fishman, not a monster.?* He stated sternly as if daring the old man to say there was no difference. Even with his hint of dare the elderly man seemed completely calm. Someone who had seen the world feared nothing but living forever, he had heard someone day in the Gaol. 
?I see. One of those Fish types hm. Fair enough. What brings you to a place like this, alotta men with guns and trigger happy fingers y?know.? The small legs of the old gent waddled forward while a cloud of smoke drifted from his lips. 
*?I noticed.?* Sandrei replied quietly, eyes gazing over the surroundings as if quickly making sure none of the sort was nearby to make any sort of mistake before he continued the conversation. 
*?Just admiring the trees here. Was considering cutting dome down to work on my crews? ship. Not a problem, I hope??* He asked, though he intended to take them however the old human felt about it. A small chuckle escaped the humans? lips as he motioned the Fishman to follow him.
?Let?s have some tea m?boy.? Puzzled, a brow curved upwards at the strange reply though curiosity got the better of the pirate as he took the man up on his offer. 

Inside the hut Sandrei was forced to squat down and sit carefully on a small stool. Part of him suspected this was some strange joke on his behalf, just to see how weird he would look cramped into such a small space. No one would do that, surely. The elderly man returned a few minutes later with two cups of tea in his shaking hands and placed him on each side of the small table between them. After settling himself down he finally addressed his guest.
?M?names Jerard. Used to work as a lumberjack in these forests, though much smaller scale than things are going around these days. My wife, rest her soul, and my kids who are now out at sea lived with me. For many years there was no sign of any monster, but part of me thinks it is better I no longer cut down trees now it is here.? The Fishman pirate listened to the tale quietly, his tea being sipped from time to time alongside nods of his head. As Jerard reached the end he could to help but ask.
*?What makes you say that??* He questioned, a brow raised once more. The old man chuckled darkly once more and sipped upon his own tea before he continued the story.
?Ever since a big company has come here, they have been cutting down trees non-stop and destroying the nature of this island. The monster has been attacking any that come into the forest? I think those cutting down the trees. Disturbing something scared, I think. So m?boy. You can take the trees if you like, but I don?t doubt the big beast of Milltown will come after you too.? Sandrei furrowed his brow. Part of him began to regret not going with his crew into the forest to make sure they did not run into big trouble, but with Shingo there, and if Rose was serious they could be fine. Rose was never serious however.
*?I see? it has become a big problem, then.?* The shark slowly rose to his feet with a small sigh. 
*?I guess I?ll need to make sure my friends aren?t hu-?* His words were cut off as his head hit the ceiling of the small hut. The old man threw his head back in a bellow of laughter.
?I knew it?d look strange!?


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 3, 2011)

_Queen's Head Reef_

Decapita had never seen so many ships in her life. Boats of all sizes and shapes sailed past Fiel Ingcabinet's modest sloop as they approached a loose collection of atolls and reefs somewhere in the middle of West Blue.

"Hey, Jun! Look at that ship over there!" Decapita pointed at a bright red ship twice the size of Fiel's sloop. The flag of the marines flew proudly on top of its main mast.

"What of it?" Jun shrugged her shoulders. "A large ship. A galleon, man-of-war perhaps. 130 crew men, at the very least."

"Coool. How did you know that?" Decapita floated back down to the deck, landing next to the stoic assassin. 

"Experience." Jun told her. Rek had forbidden her from telling her...exploits to his cousin. Apparently she still thought that Jun was always a professional bodyguard, not a hired killer.

"Sooo you were a shipwright befooore going into the bodyguard business?"

"Yes."

"Coool." Decapita floated upwards again, turning herself upside down. "What's that like?"

Jun stepped back, surprised. No one ever said anything about actually knowing what's it like to be a shipwright. "It is..."

"yeah?"

Boaty. The boat-lords are harsh, but fair. We train in the ship-making arts everyday. Sometimes even at night. When we fail, the boat-lords lock us in the cauldron of woes as punishment."

"Really, miss Jun." Decapita's eternal smile wavered for a moment. "You expect me to believe that?"

"Yes."

There was a short, awkward silence, and then Decapita hugged Jun while she was still upside down. Their position garnered the attention of some of the deck hands. Jun heard someone whistling. 

"My goodness, my dear Jun. I've no idea you were interested in women in such a fashion." Rek said as he approached the two.

Jun couldn't see Rek with Decapita latched on to her face, but she could already imagine that smug, know-it-all grin that's always plastered on his face. Oh, what she would give to rip that look off his face. "A misunderstanding. It does not matter."

"Sure it is." And now his sneer was getting wide enough to cover his entire face, Jun thought. "In any case, I'm looking forward to finishing this job as fast as I can."

"It will be difficult." Jun said, her voice muffled by the happy girl still glomping her face. "The accountant was sent with us. That says much of the danger we face."

"Yes, you've a point my dear Jun." His sneer was still there, but there was a glimmer of concern in Rek's eyes. "Let's hope fortune favors us today."

Oh how wrong he was.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 3, 2011)

*Zero: Mother Mjau
*
Zero stood hos ground. The smaller, albeit not small per se, cat was dead, and it's mother was hissing towards Zero. All his senses told him to run, but that was never an option. If he was unable to kill a simple housecat, the grand line was far out of reach.

The giant catlike creature plunged towards him, swinging his paw so fast he had problems tracing the path of it. The paw hit his side, sending him straight into the trunk of a big palm tree. The harch texture of the palm tree flarred up his back. He gasped for air. The impact of the cat's paaw had knocked the breath out of him. One simple knock from a cat! Zero was in awe, how could this cat be so much stronger then it's child. The child was just a bit smaller then it's mother, so the mother couldn't be that much stronger..

It took him another couple of seconds to regain hos breath, and by that time, the cat had already closed the distance, readying itself for another bonecrushing slam. However, Zero was ready for it this time. *"Zero Zero no Soru!"* he yelled, dissapearing in a blur. 
The technique also seemed to create a slight shift in the air currents, further speeding it up when used in the right way. This time it was only a fluke, but he felt it. He could train to recreate it, and that was all that mattered. But that would have to wait as well.

He appeared behind the cat, just beside the base of it's tail. *"Zero Zero no More!" *he said loudly, touching the tail. It created a gaping hole, but the tail was too thick for him to remove it in one attack. The cat hissed and spun around, knocking its paw into Zero's side once again.

This time it had it's claws out, so Zero was not only knocked across the forest floor, but he also got four gaping wounds to his side. *"This training is harder then I intisipated."* he said, frowning and spitting out a thick streak of blood. Then he suddenly grinned , looking at the cat with deadly intent. *"Just how I like it."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 3, 2011)

*Jungle Island...*
Clemens crouched in front of a fragmented stone wall, gently brushing away a centuries worth accumulation of dust and grime. Bit by bit, she began to uncover what appeared to be a pictograph carved into the stone. "Hmm...this seems to be some kind of variation of proto ancient. I've never seen it before. Lucy could you hand me the camera please? I want to take some shots of this."  

There was no answer. 

Clemens turned around and saw Lucy's backpack laying on the ground, but no Lucy. Immediately she shot to her feet. "Lucy!"  The girl had been there just a minute ago, dusting off an ancient pot that they had found. Clemens called her name again, no answer. She didn't panic though. Lucy was prone to wandering off when something caught her immense curiosity and intellect. Clemens backtracked the way they had come, calling the girls name, but still no answer. 

"Where did she go?"  

"Miss Beverly!" cried a terrified voice. 

Clemens spun around. Her eyes went wide when she saw two Marines in camo holding Lucy by her arms. One of them had a sword drawn, hovering menacingly over the girls head. Clemens green eyes flashed with intense light. "Let her go!"  She formed a mirror in the air, intent on jumping through it and warping right behind the Marines in flash. Out of nowhere a fast moving figure darted out of the jungle and shoulder tackled her. Clemens felt the wind get knocked out of her as she landed hard on the ground. She caught sight of her attacker, a Marine built like a brickhouse. He had a stern face and said nothing, but his eyes said it all. Those eyes reminded her of Zane Garrick.

Clemens snap rolled to her feet, but was met by a giant fist flying at her face. Her opponent was fast, very fast. Clemens ducked at the last second. She could still feel the force of the punch as it bashed through a stone pillar directly behind her, shattering it to bits.  She swung her right dagger upwards in an uppercut swing. The Marine drew a sword from his belt in a flash and parried the dagger stroke. Before she could even react he changed levels and tackled her across the midsection, knocking her daggers out of her hands and driving her into a nearby wall. The wall trembled violently and broke apart in sections. Clemens grimaced in pain. She looked over her attackers shoulder and caught sight of Lucy still being held hostage. She had to get her out of here. Saving that girl was her number one priority.  

*"Mirror!" *

Suddenly she felt the cold steel of the Marines sword press up against her throat. "Don't do it. Even if you disappear you won't have time to save your friend!" the Marine declared. Clemens eyes dimmed to their normal green hue. "Good girl," he said, before casting her a look of profound disgust. "Ensign Beverly Clemens, ex-subordinate to that blowhard Commander Zane Garrick, traitor to the Marines, wanted for subversive activities deemed dangerous to the world!" He glanced over his shoulder towards Lucy. "And of course we have little Lucy. One of the last surviving Oharans." 

"Let her go, she's just a child!" 

"A child who may grow up to become a devil who could threaten the entire world," he replied. The Marine shook his head solemnly. In that moment Clemens realized that he wasn't just a fanatic, he was insane. "No...not on my watch. Eliminate the girl!" he ordered. Clemens screamed as a Marine swung downward at Lucy with a sword.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 3, 2011)

*Zero: Mother Mjau Pt. 2*

*"Pikaboo!"* Zero yelled to the giant cat, before stamping the ground three times, dissapearing in a blur. No air current boost this time. He ended up just beside the cat, but dissapearing in another blur right after, catching the cat off guard. This guy was indeed a brilliant man. The speed of the animal was far over that of himself, but he used its lesser intelligence and prosessing power to come up with an effective attack strategy.

He appeared again on the opposite side of the cat as it was just done slashing her paw into thin air. *"Zero Zero no More Projectile - Machine Gun!"* he yelled out, filling the head of the cat with holes. The cat creature staggered before toppeling over, falling down with a heavy thump in front of him. *"Damn fucking creature!"* he yelled, kicking the lifeless cat in anger. *"TOO FREAKING WEAK!" *

_4 years earlier ~

An 18 year old boy, dressed in black, was hunshing over something. It was obscured by his body, but when he turned around, some kind of bloody and furry mess was laying on the ground where he had been. 
*
"Why can't these damn animals be stronger!"* he yelled, blood covering his mouth. He had just ate it's heart. A puppy, not even big enough to be on his own. *"That damn bitch ran away when I yelled at it, maybe this will make it attack."* he said to himself, taking the bloody puppy in his hands yelling out to it's mom. 

A low growl is heard a few meters away, under a tree by the edge of the forest. THe mother of the puppy had noticed that her child was gone, and found this sick person feasting on him. 

__"GROFF! WOOF! WOOF!" it barked loudly, showing her theeth to Zero. It started running, leaping towards Zero's face. Zero simply swung his arm, knocking the adult dog to the ground. *"TOO DAMN WEAK!"*_

Now ~

Zero calmed down, sitting down on the mossy forest floor beneath him. His mind went straight to the man that had made him go blind, Mushu Ush. He had punshed him no more then two times to the back of his head. *"One day..one day I will crush you. One day I will make you squeal, I will make you SCREAM!"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 3, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Duke Kaiser​*_A Week after the events of Rumboar Island...​_









​
A single week had passed after the World Pirates' nightmarish adventure on the Factory Island known as Rumboar. There they had beaten Viktor, the head of a Government factory and also escaped from the clutches of Moby Bridges, the newest and most twisted Warlord of the Sea. To the world, the crew had just went up in pure notoriety, and bounty hunters were gearing up across the world to take their heads. However, the crew wasn't rejoicing in their new fame. The mood on the Avenging Norseman was rather somber and deathly...

The Norseman rocked through the waters, the only ship on the open water. It too looked very solemn and sad, reflecting the crew's current attitude. It was searching for an island, a new adventure for the crew. The grim Hogun, one of the Warriors Three, guided the ship. His face was very stern as usual... However, even he longed for the company of the other members of the crew who were all shut up in their rooms or training; all of them reflecting on the failure. The warrior was just happy to be alive... Running into Moby wasn't the first time had bumped into a Warlord of the Sea. A tear flickers from the man's eye as he thought about his current nakama and just how lucky they were... Compared to the fates of his old crew.

However, even with the entire crew hung up on their defeat, they all couldn't help but wonder... How was Duke doing? We move away from Hogun and towards the captain's quarter. The door is closed and no 'Do not disturb.' sign is needed. The crew wouldn't dare bother Duke until he was ready. The red-haired captain lay still in his bed, staring up at the ceiling with his fists clenched. For the rest of the world, a week had passed. For Duke, it was still yesterday, when that bastard had destroyed his crew. Duke hadn't ate or slept, he only sat there in anger. Truthfully, his body wouldn't move. He felt incredibly weak after being thrashed by Moby. 

"DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNIT!" The captian shouted, so loud that it could be heard across the ship. 

In his own room, which was shared by his Warriors Three brethren, Fandral sat there, tears pouring from his face. He was the one who had steered the ship away from Rumboar and to hear the man he had risked his life for in such pain was devastating. As Volstagg rose, for once the thought on his mind wasn't food, but instead, "Captain..." He simply looked down at his feet and sighed. This had been happening for the past few days. Duke would scream out in pain, yet no one dared to check on him. They knew he had to overcome this himself. So Volstagg and Fandral stood there, and together they listened in sadness to their captain's cries.

"AUUUUGGH!" Duke yelled, his body twisted and shaking like a pretzel. "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH MY BODY!" he shouted, falling out of the bed and landing with a powerful thud. He grabbed his sides and rolled in pain, teeth mashed up against each other, and more tears poured from his eye. There were enough tears to fill a bottle up to the top and Duke didn't stop crying until his spasm was over. Once it had ended, he was dripping in sweat and his eyes were bulging. Would he have to fill this level of pain every day in his life? He thought on this sadly and slowly rose to his feet. "He really fucked me up..." Duke muttered, before slamming a fist into the wall, "I need... to get... STRONGER!" He yelled, coming to this realization finally. He sniffed and says, "The whole crew can't be strong without a captain..." Falling to his feet, he hung his head in despair. "But I can't seem to find my strength..."

_Flashback~

Besides Duke's bed, there was an ape towering over him. He was smoking a cigarette and sighed, "My commander, Earth, told me to stay with you guys until your ship got far enough that Moby wouldn't be able to follow. I'll probably be going now." He stated, taking the cigarette out of his mouth. He looked down at Duke who was still unconscious. "Damn rookies..." He said, taking a smoke and he turned to walk out of the room. However, a hand shot out and grabbed him. His eyes widen as he look over to the bandaged Duke. Tears came from his eyes, "What the hell... Nevermind." He said as he shook off the absurdity of a talking monkey. He had a talking bunny martial artist on his crew. Can't get much weirder and wackier then that, "Are all of my nakama safe?" He asked. Kurotsuchi looked down at the ground. The ape was never good at telling people things... Nor, was he at understanding humans. But it was time for this kid to grow up.

"We were able to rescue everyone... except the black-haired guy with the paint brushes."

Art.

"WHAT!?" Duke gritted his teeth as he pushed himself to his feet, Kurotsuchi's eyes widen as the man somehow slammed him up against the wall with incredible strength that shouldn't be accesible from a man who just got ripped apart by Moby fucking Bridges. He however remained calm and simply took another smoke, "WHY DIDN'T YOU RESCUE HIM!" Duke asked, raising a fist to punch the monkey with.

"Moby seemed intent on capturing at least one of you... He already was loading your friend on the ship before we could grab him."

Duke broke eye contact with Kurotsuchi and looked down at his own two feet. His story made sense and he couldn't blame the ape for letting Art get captured. No, he was at fault for Art's capture... Who knew what Moby's diabolical brain was cooking up, currently. And it was his fault. Duke grabbed his own face, tugging at the skin and then repeatedly slamming his head up against the wall, "Damn! Damn! Damn!" Before he could injure himself even ore, Kurotsuchi put one hand on his shoulder and stopped him, "Look here, Kid." He stated, "You're going to lose... You're going to lose crewmates, even ships... It's part of being a pirate, you either deal or get executed. Now it's up to you on what you want to do..."

Duke looked at the monkey, rather confused, he then shook his head. Art's capture still was because he hadn't been strong enough to save him. However, "Who are you anyway?" He asked.

"Name's Kurotsuchi. I serve a man named Earth... He's a member of the organization known as the Makaousu. He's taken an interest in you, boy. And be thankful for that, he is a powerful man..." He told Duke simply. "But we won't be there every time you get into trouble, kid." Kurotsuchi told him, now walking out of the door with his huge bazooka on his shoulder. "By the way, you look like your father."

Duke blinked back at him strangely, "Huh?"
Flashback End~_

As Duke thinks back on Kurotsuchi's words, he raises his head... "The damn gorilla was right." He stated, slamming his fist into the ground. "I lost Art... But I won't lose anymore crew." He declared, standing up to his feet. "If I lose, I'll stand right fucking back up!" He pumped his fist into the air, "I'LL GET STRONGER!" He announced and then looked at the door. He glared... an obstacle. Duke kicked his own door down and he simply says, "Shishi can repair it..." 

Hogun looked over in suprise. "Captain, you're-" Duke narrowed his eyes at the Warriors Three member, "Where is the rest of the crew, Hogun?" The warrior sighed. "Locked in their rooms... They haven't be taken it well." Duke nodded to him and then he grins, "We'll have to fix that then!" He said.  The captain then walked over to one of the giant wooden poles that stood on deck. He wrappedd his arms and legs around it tightly and starts to crawl up it.

The captain gritted his teeth, "STRONGER... STRONGER... STRONGER..." He simply repeated, trying to do it in his head, but it accidentally came out as word. His eyes were manic as he climbed, his strained muscle nearly about to rip, but they endured it, just like Duke did. When he reached the top, he sighed and after catching his breathe, he clicks the mega phone at the top. *"THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN... DUKE KAISER... BACK IN ACTION! ALL CREW ASSEMBLE ON DECK! WE'RE BACK, BABY!"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 4, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Amelia vs. Fake Semmy...*
Amelia soared over the chaotic town square atop her nimbus cloud. She honed in on a group of Pirates trying to escape down a side street. "I don't think so!" She dive bombed them from above, enveloping her right arm within a massive cloud tendril. The pirates spotted her and opened fire, but their bullets were absorbed by Amelia's nimbus cloud. She formed a giant extendable fist made of black cloud. 

*"Cloudy Fist!"* 

The fist smashed into the pirates full force, blasting open a large crater into the street. Amelia smirked at her handiwork as she did a quick fly over. The broken bodies of the pirates lay within the crater, a few twitching, the rest still and unmoving. As she turned about to find more pirates her eyes went wide. A giant chunk of concrete came flying at her like a missile. Amelia ducked low onto her nimbus cloud and swerved under the massive rubble, barely scraping by with an inch to spare.   

"What the hell was that?!" 

Then she spotted him, a giant hulk of a man wearing a black leather biker coat and a panda mask. She watched with disbelief as this so-called Fake Semmy smashed both his massive hands into the sidewalk and pulled out another giant chunk of concrete. Amelia didn't even wait for him to throw it. She propelled her nimbus cloud full speed towards him and formed another cloud fist, hurling it downward with a wide looping swing. Fake Semmy gaped in awe at the fist. "Uh oh!" He quickly dropped the rubble and raised both his cannon like arms upwards, managing to block her cloud fist with just his bare hands. 

"No way!"  

Amelia put on the pressure, causing his knees to almost buckle, and his feet to sink several feet into the concrete pavement. Fake Semmy grit his teeth, his neck muscles bulging under the strain. He emitted a booming roar and flung away the cloud fist, sending Amelia tumbling off balance. Amelia fell off the nimbus cloud and hurtled to the ground. Down below awaited an eager Fake Semmy. "Now I'm angry!" she exclaimed.  Amelia formed a looping vortex of clouds and slid around it like a playground slide, coming to a stop on the ground and rolling to her feet. She formed two giant clouds fists and waved on her giant foe. "Bring it!"  Fake Semmy simply smiled at her from beneath his goofy panda mask. His appearance and voice reminded Amelia of an overgrown ten year old, a concrete slinging, nine foot tall ten year old.  

"Can we just be friends?" he asked.  

_With Hawthorne..._
Lt. Niles Hawthorne found himself surrounded by a dozen pirates, his back against a dead end alleyway. He gazed uncertainly at the brigands and nervously adjusted his spectacles over the bridge of his nose. "Hmm...this is quite the predicament," he muttered. 

One of the pirates smirked. "Heh, he ain't strong like the others. Let's waste him." 

"I warn you pirate. I am prepared to defend myself," Hawthorne stated calmly. 

The very same pirate laughed and slashed at Hawthorne's face with a sabre. Hawthorne brought up his right forearm and blocked the slash. The impact of the blade upon his forearm made a clanging sound of metal on metal. The blade shattered into dozens of shards causing the pirate's jaw to drop, quickly followed by the rest of his comrades.

Hawthorne sighed as he flexed his right arm back and forth. There was a tiny slash mark in his skin, revealing the glimmer of a shiny metal surface underneath. If you listened carefully you could hear the subtle noise of gears spinning within his forearm. "I think I need to recalibrate the servo motor cortex..." he mumbled to himself, totally shifting his attention away from the pirates.  

"What the hell are you?!" the pirate screamed. 

Hawthorne looked up at him and thought it over for a second. "Usually I would just make you a diagram, but I suppose you cannot read can you?" he said, before cocking his right arm back. "So it would seem that a first hand demonstration is in order."  Hawthorne smashed the pirate in the face with a right hook that sent him flying like a ragdoll out of the alleyway. He continued flying until crashing into a storefront across the street. Hawthorne gazed at the other petrified pirates. "Would anyone else like me to draw them a diagram?"  Without even a word the pirates spun about and fled. Hawthorne shrugged and sat down to repair his arm.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 4, 2011)

Dapper had been flipping through each of the books he'd collected from Aquapolis. He hung his head down and let out a sigh. Although he was glad he hadn't endangered himself by following Rose into the woods, he was starting to feel bored. He placed the books back into his bag, and set it aside on the deck. Although the lumberjacks on the island seemed less than welcoming, it might be interesting to head into town for a while. 

Dapper informed the others of where he was going, then flew off the ship, and towards the town. The main street of the town was fairly loud. Many people were shoving each other aside to get into supply stores, or arguing with shop keepers over a purchase. "Hm. I'm beginning to doubt this place would have any sort of library." A couple bulky men passed by the owl, when Dapper overheard what they were saying.

_"That was a pretty kick ass show."_

_"Yeah, that trick with the wooden cane was somthin'. I'm glad I finally caught one of her shows."_ Dapper turned as the men made their way past him. He turned around again, and noticed a large stage set up and a lot of noise coming from several shops down. Dapper flew over to the stage and landed on a fence post just within view of the stage. 

A young girl with curly brown hair and a blue robe stood on the stage, accompanied by a few young male and female assistants. Her left eye was covered by her hair, and she wore the hood of her robe over her head. "For those of you who are new to the show, I am the mistress of illusion and magic, the amazing Sasha. Now, if you thought that was something, I think you'll enjoy this next trick." Sasha narrowed her eyes at the crowd. A long sword slid out of her sleeve, and she spun it around. The sword began to spin faster and faster until it became blurred. Everyone watched in awe as Sasha let go of the sword, and tossed it into the air. However, the sword suddenly split into eight small daggers. The daggers suddenly each exploded into a white mist, having become eight respective doves, which flew down and landed on Sasha's arms as she held them out to her sides. The crowd cheered and clapped as the doves all flew off. 

Dapper widened his eyes at the trick. Indeed, even he was mystified by Sasha's trick, and he had been able to disprove countless magicians in the past. "Alright, thank you, thank you. I'll be taking a short break. Be sure to come back in half an hour."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 4, 2011)

The Jolly Rodgers-

"Excellent, now they are blinded!" Joseph grinned wildly. "A Rodgers never backs down from a challenge." Joseph aims his hand at one of the large men. "Cannonball Expel." a cannonball fires from his hand at high speed, hitting one of the massive men and sending him flying rolling backwards. "Hey, Cannons work on them..." His grin turned to a rather evil one, "Cannonball Expel." Firing more cannonballs into the other giant men he sends them flying. "Jahahahahahaha!" 

Joseph turned to the woman behind him and gave her a smirk. "You know i thought you were pretty cute before. Still do, wanna go out some time? I've been at sea a while so i could use a little, you know, nudge nudge, grin grin wink wink say no more?" "GET OUT OF HERE!!!" The woman shouts. "You sure? I've got lots of stuff in these pockets you know, could have a lot of fun~" "NO! GET OUT OF HERE!!!" "Last chance..." "GET AWAY!!!" "One.... Two...." "GET OUT NOW!" The woman suddenly pulls out a hand cannon...

"Right! RUN AWAY!!!!" Joseph begins to run till he's stopped by something rather large. "Grrrr...." He looks up to see one of the massive gorilla like men, his clothes burned and singe marks on his chest from where he was hit. "How did that not kill you!?" The man reached down and grabbed Joseph's neck. "Hrkk.... I'll.. have you know... I'm the son.. of a Yonkou..." Joseph coughed out. "Grrr..." The man's grip tightened. "Hrk....  L..let... go..."

Things were turning black for Joseph, there were few options left to try on these men... There was one he could think of, a secret technique... one that would surely be all or nothing... But could he use it here? Was now the time!? He looked down at the hand currently wrapped around his neck. Yes, yes it was. "PISS POCKET!" Joseph threw his hand up and a stream of yellow flew into the mans eyes, causing him to quickly release the pirate. 

"BWAHAHAHAHAH! How did you like that!? I just invented it!"



> Minutes later​
> The commanding officer of the base was enjoying a nap, just for a few  minutes... The base was operational again, and those Golden Snake punks  should be back soon. So before he had another heart attack the old  marine officer decided to take a nice and relaxing nap. Before he  actually got to the part with dreaming two men crashed through the wall  of his office and smashed in to his prized wall with medals and golf  clubs. Those were gifts from the former Fleet Admiral...
> 
> The two men were Commander Jinto Kazama and Lieutenant Pattaya, although  the green haired Marine seemed to be dressed up as a mummy...
> ...



"Lt. Pattaya." Brock adjusted the cap atop his bald head. "Those golf clubs were made out of a rare material found only on one island in the grand line. An island that is unsafe to enter 360 days out of the year. Giving you only five days to find the material and bring it back." Brock stood up and walked over to the Lt. "They were given to me by my old friend, the previous Fleet Admiral."

"Mnsfdlksjafh;afdfgg." "What?" Brock looked down at the two men and noticed Jinto underneath Pattaya, dressed completely in bandages. "I told the idiot not to kill him." Brock thought to himself. "Should have been more specific." Though as he spoke, Lt's Ren and Kaizo entered the room. "Kaizo!?" Brock was a little shocked by Kaizo's status, he was just as bandaged as Jinto.

"The hell happened!?" Brock shook his head. "Never mind that... Never mind the clubs, I can fix them." He grumbled, tossing Jinto and Pattaya into a chair and motioning for the other two to sit. 

"As the four highest ranked amongst the Golden Snakes, i give you credit... How the hell you managed to get promoted while on forced leave is above me." "Friends in high places sir." Jinto comments, removing the bandages from his mouth. "We met Admiral Kurokarasu on our vacation. He was quite impressed with us." "Tch... That damned fool." Brock grumbles. "Personal grievances aside. You idiots have been given a new assignment. You are to find the Black Lotus Pirates and bring them down.

"Here are the bounties."



> *The Black Lotus Pirates*
> _The Lotus Kingdom still lives. They must be eradicated._
> 
> *Nicholas Christian* - 29,000,000
> ...



"Oh? The captains are worth nearly 30million each and they even have THAT woman? Impressive." Jinto comments. "Tch, These are the men who survived aren't they?" "Yes." "Then we'll eliminate all of them." Brock nodded. "That's what i want to hear. Jinto, Kaizo, go see the medical officers before heading out. Jinto, You can die for all i care, But Kaizo, make sure they patch you up properly got it!?" "Yes sir." "GOOD! Now get the hell out of my office before these idiots break anymore of my things!"


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 4, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Devil Kings*
> 
> After a few days of sailing the crew finally approach a rather large island. From a distance it seems like a rather tranquil place, however there is a dark aura surrounding it. Dante quickly rises up from his quarters and takes a look, "Yes, this will make a fine addition to my collection."
> 
> ...



Levy stood at the edge of the ship, for he was currently on break from Helmsman duty after nearly crashing the Satan's Mistress into a giant stone. He stared at the island. He wasn't thinking about the Devil Kings next conquest or whatever Dante had called it, but more on where life would take him after this... He had struck up an odd friendship with his fellow crewmate, Semmy, the panda (mostly because the panda was loaded with weed like a fisherman is with fish). Having a good smoke and help him relax, remove some of that hatred inside him. However, Levy still longed for the head of Dante and one day he would indeed have it. Until then, though, he'd have a smoke and relax. The seaweed's effects were now out of his body mostly... The fishman's eyes were red as he looked at the island and thought how good it would be to punch something.* "I am ready!"* Levy roared, beating on his chest like an ape.

As Dante talked about gaining a new right hand, Levy narrows his eye. Getting closer to Dante would give Levy an even better chance at killing him... He chuckled at that. The fish man doubted Dante would even consider it though, especially after what happening at Topsville. 

Levy clenched his fist... He'd just have to show Dante how strong he was on this little viking raid. As he looked over his competition, a grin forms on his face. Semmy, didn't really seem interested in leadership, besides he had those human bastards, the 'Semmy Pirates' to follow after him. Marie was a non-factor in Levy's eyes for two reasons; she was a human and a girl. Jason also seemed rather quiet which was good in Levy's mind. So he actually had this in bag. Unless Keng magically came back to join the crew. He chuckled at that idea, *"Impossible." *

So as they took their first steps on the island, Levy was grinning smugly and very confidently took a stride. Then an arrow was shot at him. The fishman's eyes widen as it flew at him in slow-motion. His reflexes were still good, Levy thought as he ducked under the fast-moving arrow. It hit a tree and Levy shouts, *"Can't we arrive on an island without being attacked!" *He yelled out, hoping someone would agree him, but he doubted it. Many of the human pirates were already maimed, their reflexes slowed.* "Waste of space..." *Levy grumbled, wrapping his huge blue arms around the base of a tree and then without a grunt escaping his body, he uproots it from the ground and then spins, swinging it and then throwing it about twenty feet through the air like a olympic disk thrower. The tree hit several archers, knocking them down from their high position on the wall.

As they fall and get up, they scramble to grab spears to defend themselves. *"Denied!"* Levy said, knocking them down with a quick set of Fishman jabs. The punches broke ribs, no doubt about it as the archers crumple to the ground like wet paper. Levy then grabs a spear and grits his teeth, looking up at the wall. *"Time to climb!"* He announced, pushing himself upward. 

At the top of the wall, the archer's eyes widen as Levy climbed up. They shot arrows, but when they hit the fish man, he merely shrugged them off or he dodged them. "Damnit!" The archer yelled out, there seemed to be no way to slow down his progression or his crew's for the fact. All of the Devil Kings were taking down the wall in some way. However, the archer's eyes widen as he sees in the center of the carnage, the devil himself. "W-what?" His eyes spun... "Devil, panda, pixie, banshee... a fish?" He said to himself. "Send word to Commander David!" He yelled to an archer and who ran off to go get this 'David' man. "And hurry!" He added, just as a huge blue fist wraps around his throat and rips from where he was standing, throwing him all the way down the wall. 

As Levy looked at all the archers who were present, nervous expressions on their face, he bares his teeth. *"Let's get cracking!"*


----------



## Noitora (Jul 4, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Grand Line

Brolly Brandford​*
A week had passed since the events that took place on Rumboar Island and the crew were still recovering after the beat down they had received at the hands of Moby and his crew. A Warlord of the Sea, chosen by the World Government. The chef had never even considered running into someone like that, hell, he never even contemplated anything serious happening; it had all been fun and games and laughs with those eh enjoyed being with. He was the cook of the World Pirates and he needed to be stronger for them, if he was not they would never be fed. Those were the thoughts that passed through his mind as he sat on his bed in his room next to the kitchen. Brolly wore his usual attire over bandages wrapped around his torso, as well as a few on his face and arms. The countless strikes placed upon his body by one of the members of the Warlords crew, Polly. He had certainly taken quite the beating due to his own recklessness and rash actions. Being completely overwhelmed by a burst of rage that usually never effects him caused him to be completely open and barely offer his assistance to Duke at all. The chef privately cursed himself for his hot headed mistake but at the end of the day he would not have been able to make much more of a difference than Shishi or Rush had made. They had been completely outmatched. 

While alone in his quarters his mind not only wandered over the thoughts of his crew, they also itched at the loss of all those people they had saved. One girl in particular. The one that he protected with his jelly and who had offered her own strength to protect him, the one he had offered his cake to, the one that had given him a hug before fleeing. She had been slaughtered alongside a big group of the other freed slaves by the Warlords crew. By that woman who struck him down, Polly. The chef clenched his fist tightly, that woman would pay one day by receiving a beating from his jelly and massive fork. No matter what he would grow strong enough to deliver the main course to her face. Brolly was not the type of focus on revenge; he would not let this wish to defeat her be a driving force in his strength or who he was as a person. No. Revenge was not the road he would go down. The World Pirate would focus on his family and friends, the rest of the crew and grow stronger for them. He would become the greatest chef in the world and create the recipe book that contains every single meal in the known world. No marine, no pirate, no chef would stand in the way of his dream. On that day he lay in a pool of his own blood was the moment he swore this. 

*"THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN... DUKE KAISER... BACK IN ACTION! ALL CREW ASSEMBLE ON DECK! WE'RE BACK, BABY!" *Suddenly bellowed over the entire ship. Duke had been cooped up in his own quarters since they left Rumboar, while a lot of the crew had done the same Brolly had been sure to go out into the kitchen and prepare meals for everyone onboard during his time of brooding. Of course after the first night of trying to feed Duke failing he had decided to leave the Captain until the man was prepared to bring himself back out into the light and embrace the crew. It would seem the time was now. As the chef heard the loud call he pushed himself off his bed and snatched up his giant fork before he slid it over his back in its? usual place and pushed open his quarters door. While passing through the kitchen he quickly grabbed several meals and held them in one hand to pass over to Duke, knowing he had not eaten for an entire week, and continued outside with his abstract expression. Being the first to arrive, bar the Warrior Trio, Brolly waved happily towards his Captain while taking up his position on the deck.
*?Captain. You eat now!? *He called up towards the red head, balancing a plate of food on his hand.
*?To get strong, food is good!?* With the vile acts of Rumboar behind him the chef returned to his usual self to one day grow stronger and meet the murderer again on the battlefield.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 4, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey; Gotta leave this Place]​*​
Doc watched on; slightly amused with the fight he was watching; that young fellow was an interesting one indeed. Able to pull all sorts of things out of his pockets at seemingly any moment. But that was still of little consequence; looking past the fight that was raging Doc spots one of the most glorious things he?d seen in a long, long while. A honest to goodness boat. It had been almost three months since he was ship wrecked here and forced into this life of retired slavery. The pipe he held clenched between his teeth spun with delight.  ?Praise be Oda; a way off this dreary island of checkers and regulated meds!? Doc says happily stopping his pipe by biting down on it harshly.  The eyes on the cat like head of the pipe burst into tears, _ Bastard! That hurt; I?ll never forgive you!?_ the pipe suddenly exclaimed  ?Oh shut up Khan; sometimes I regret ?borrowing? you from that Marine Lab.? Doc says with a huff biting down on the pipe again. _ ?I wish you never did either!?_ the pipe whimpers with streams of tears flowing down its carved face.  ?Tch..? Doc grunts pulling the pipe from his mouth. Then slapping the burnt contents free, to the pipe?s chagrin, Doc quickly slides the pipe into a pocket. 

 ?What is the meaning of this; my healing goddess?? Doc asks aloud hobbling up to the commotion. The nurse pulls her attention from the fighting to the elderly looking man that approached her ; ?Isn?t it your nap time Doc; why are you here?? she asks angrily. Doc pauses with a short feeble gasp;  ?Yes ma?am, it is. But see all the ruckus woke me up.? Doc replied tapping his fingers together.  ?And when I come to see what all the noise was about, what is it that my old eye beholds.? he continues forcing large fake tears to gush forth.  ?You treating my grandson..? Doc pauses looking at the other two. A moment later the tears start again,  ?and friends in such a harsh manner.? Doc continues with a long sad face. 

*[Dsurion Dimir; Man Vs Bear Conclusion]​*
No matter how bad Dsurion wanted to think; well actually the time to think the bear wasn?t about to let that happen. Dropping to all fours again the wild beast with a forest jarring roar surges forward. The ground seemed to shake under the immense weight of the beast as with each pulse pounding step it got that much closer to Dsurion.  ?Dammit.? Dsurion bites harshly bounding away from the large hulking beast. But he quickly realized that he was far from quick enough to run from the charging behemoth, and the beasts reach was far too great to avoid. When the next Dsurion landed he pounded his foot off the ground three times,  ?Soru.? he lowly mutters vanishing into a blur. The bear grinds to a halt as he feels the Pirate rush past him. Quickly the bear changes directions and charges with another great roar. Dsurion barely reappears when his eye double beeps allowing the pirate to know that his plan was thwarted.  _ Can?t die here!?_ Dsurion thinks as he begins to slam his feet off the ground again. Just as the bear was about to make contact with a massive shoulder rush  Dsurion slammed his foot off the forest floor a grand total of four times in the required manner. In a quicker motion of movement he vanished from the bear?s line of sight.

The large creature skids to a halt, it had no idea where the pirate had went this time. Several yards behind the bear Dsurion reappears. He was just as surprised as the bear was, but it felt good. The danger that his life was in had pushed him to the ability to use Soru that much better albeit that four rapid kicks is far from the perfected ten. ~BEEP BEEP~  In Dsurion?s moment of self gratitude the bear was able to sneak up on him. The undamaged claw was pulled high above the bear?s head. A roar announced its dark intentions. Dsurion?s human eye widened. The mechanical eye whirls to life and replays the data of the battle they had with the Marine Lt. Jr. Kei. The data flows into Dsurion as he recalls the other special technique the Marine used in their fight.  ?Shigan.? Dsurion utters quickly thrusting his human hand forward with a single finger outstretched. The bear pauses as it feels the finger penetrate its chest. It lowers its limb and looks down at the hand touching its body. 

Tears flow down Dsurion?s cheek; the attack was successful; but since he was such a novice at the tech and the bear such a sturdy creature, he went far past the normal sprain a failure would produce, he had broken his finger in two places. Stumbling back the bear again roars angrily as a spurt of blood shoots from the wound. Dsurion now knew what to do, he was about to win this fight.  ?Soru.? he utters lowly, slamming his foot off the ground four times he vanishes in his improved Soru while the bear attempted to attack once again. Appearing just before the bear's muzzle Dsuiron seems to pause in mid air,  ?Shigan Impact!? he shouts throwing his metallic hand forward. As a metallic finger touches the bear?s eye the pile driver in Dsurion?s hand fires forward driving the attack harder and further into the bear?s head. 

A red line splits from Bear?s head as the area seems to dim to black. The kill was so swift the bear didn?t even have time to react or yelp. Falling backward Dsurion is flung away, and is slammed off another tree. Moments later he is able to pull himself back to his feet. A satisfied grin crosses his lips as he holds his human hand,  ?Looks like I finally got that bearskin rug.? Dsurion says gritting his teeth as he pulls his broken finger back into alignment. Pulling two strands of iron from his hair he quickly sets the injury.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 4, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Lt. Pattaya." Brock adjusted the cap atop his bald head. "Those golf clubs were made out of a rare material found only on one island in the grand line. An island that is unsafe to enter 360 days out of the year. Giving you only five days to find the material and bring it back." Brock stood up and walked over to the Lt. "They were given to me by my old friend, the previous Fleet Admiral."
> 
> "Mnsfdlksjafh;afdfgg." "What?" Brock looked down at the two men and noticed Jinto underneath Pattaya, dressed completely in bandages. "I told the idiot not to kill him." Brock thought to himself. "Should have been more specific." Though as he spoke, Lt's Ren and Kaizo entered the room. "Kaizo!?" Brock was a little shocked by Kaizo's status, he was just as bandaged as Jinto.
> 
> ...



*"Lieutenant" Pattaya - "Golden Snake" Squad
"East Blue" - 155th Marine Base*​
The 155th Marine Base was actually the biggest base in the East Blue, with old man Brock in charge of it. Suffice to say he didn't want the so called "Golden Snake" squad hanging around too long, so he quickly gave them their next mission. Several independent reports have come in confirming the location of the Black Lotus pirate crew. And perfectly enough the green haired mummy and his goat buddy showed up at the right time. The right time to leave...

But Pattaya had other thoughts in his head, since he commented on Melayne after Jinto and Kaizo. "That woman? Is she hot? Can she make pancakes? What's up with her? I wonder if her bounty trully reflects her boob size... those look quite..." A fist slammed on top of the table in front of the young Marines, which quickly cut Pattaya's loud thought process off. The old Marine wasn't happy with such language being used in his office, by someone other then himself.

Still it wasn't a complete victory for Brock, since his prized golf clubs had taken damage. He tried to view it as collateral damage with Jinto and Pattaya, but he was still annoyed by them. "Alright let's get this over with. Lieutenant Junior Pattaya, I hereby officially promote you to rank of Lieutenant due to your _outstanding_ courage and commitment in battling piracy and gaining the recommendation of Admiral Kurokarasu and former Rear Admiral Genji Kamogawa. You're a Lieutenant once again, don't fuck it up this time..." His eyes turned towards Jinto... He hated this one even more...

"Lieutenant Commander Jinto Kazama. you too are promoted to rank of Commander due to your _outstanding leadership_ abilities and because of your actions against the ever growing threat of pirates. Now then here are your weekly pays and your medals. Now get out of my office before I throw you out..." Old man Brock said in a grumpy tone as he tossed two envelopes, which contained the money and medals for Pattaya and Jinto respectively.

Both men looked at each other, blinked a couple of times, then looked back at Brock, smiled like children on Christmas and in unison spoke. "*Thanks Brock-ji-san.*" before storming out.

With the rest of the squad waiting outside the four highest ranked officers walked out of the wrecked office. Pattaya slammed the door behind him so hard that the closet holding the other trophies and golf clubs also fell over and everyone could hear glass breaking and Brock shouting, cursing the Golden Snakes, and saying words that really would get yours truly banned if he put them in here.

Paying no mind to the shouting behind him PwnGoat Jr. asked. "Should I?" Pattaya looked at Jinto, who was using his teeth to get out of the mummy costume and briefly nodded. Leaving both Kaizo and Jinto to visiting the doctor Pattaya raised his fist in to the air.

"We're back to duty Marines!!! And we got a new ship and mission!!!" It was time to leave this place, as Pattaya could really feel the negative energy emitting from Brock's office. Better make it quick before he got demoted once again... Not that he cared too much...

Several hours later a brand new, Marine issued, battle ship sailed out of the 155th Marine Base and in to the waters of the East Blue. It was now the vessel of the Golden Snake Marine Squad, so now its name was the _"Golden Snake"_. On deck the various Marines went about the duties as the course was set towards their objective, the Black Lotus pirates.

Meanwhile Pattaya was petting Tiny as he just tossed his new medals in to his new room, along with some stuff that he kept from the vacation. He was a Lieutenant again... Tossing his sledgehammer, Sledgie, in to the room as well the Marine walked out on deck in nothing but his trunks and looked around.

"Time to raise some hell and see if that Melayne chick is hot... speaking of hot.... Rika-chan... I miss you..." A single tear dropped on the wooden deck as Pattaya felt sad and sobbed... He needed a hug... Where was Brandy when he needed her...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Staz*
> It had passed three days since the little incident in which this strange man kidnapped an Nako Aguuru, three days in which the people of almost the entire island was looking for them "Kikikiki...weak, and they say they are here to protect you? I think it is the opposite"he said, behind him the enormous cat-like monster growling at the body of the already unconscious villager in front of Staz"Calm down, we still need food, to think that from my food you passed to be my guide in this place well once I get the money and the food I?m leaving"the black-haired guy said and then began to walk into the forest where was snowing just like in the whole island.
> 
> During those three days, Staz and Nako as he called the beast developed a little relationship though the guy doesn?t know if it is friendship or mutualism, it was as simple as the creature helps him with some duties and Staz won?t eat him.


*Staz*

"Kikikikiki, there it is Nako let?s hurry up and finish this, I?m bored of this island already"the black-haired man said, one of hi foot on a mid sized rock as he was looking at the village in the distance, next to him the enormous blue animal"Let?s go!!"he said and jumped down the hill, the same as his carnivorous friend.The reason for his attack to this village was easy he had no money to buy the food for his trip and also he was already a criminal being chased by the people of the island. His crime? kidnap that monster that was accompanying him now.

It wasn?t long before they reached the town, entering as if it was nothing Staz started to walk through the town being followed by Nako. The inhabitants of the village were looking at the guy  incredulously or to be exact at the beast behind him, not believing that one of  the sacred beasts of the island would be following a human. And in regard to Staz, he was just walking and ignoring the stares until the tip of a spear was in his face about to hurt him. He showed his sharp teeth with a big smile as he ducked dodging the attack easily"woah, that was dangerous, dangerous!"he said and launched a roundhouse kick at ground causing the downfall of his assailant"Man looks like the people of this place have no manners...Let?s teach them some Nako, Kikikiki"in the moment he said those words, the beast jumped in front of him letting out a roar that paralyzed the other men with weapons"Stunning Fist"he threw a fist to the ground giving an spinning motion wrecking the ground around him making some civilians to fall in the crater as he jumped falling just next to Nako.

*"Hey, Why is the Nako Aguuru helping that criminal? i mean he kidnaped it, didn?t he?"*one of the men said"Oi, Kidnapping is an ugly word, let?s say that he came with me peacefully. Kikiki".

*2 hours later*

"hmm...yep, this is enough food but man there was no money, how could these people live without it? a bunch of weirdos"he said and put on an enormous bag(he stole it) filled with pretty much every kind of food that was in the village"Okay, thnak you people, you were so generous"he said turning to the already destroyed village and the unconscious people and bowed "See ya" with that he started to run followed by his feline friend.

Inside the village, a man was standing in front of a window looking from inside the building with fear the disaster that the Nako Aguuru and that man caused. Going to the Den den mushi on his desk he made a call_"Hello? marine Head Quarters? I need to let you know of this incident!"_he said.

With Staz, the guy and the beast were already in front of the ocean, the ship he anchored days ago was still there"Okay it is time to get out of here"the "adventurer" said smiling*"Grrrr...Gryaoo"*Nako growled in a cocky manner though actually he was just acting tough "Kikiki you have guts to be trying to kick me out of the island dumbass"Staz said friendly and then punched Nako in the face, the tiger-like animal looked at Staz and the licked the boy?s cheek*"Grr..."*"Kikiki don?t get too sensitive, I told you that i wouldn?t be here, actually you should be glad that I didn?t eat you "he said and then jumped into the cold water avoiding a blow from the claw of Nako*"GrooAAAO"*Nako roared "Bye-bye"he said playfully and then started to swim towards his ship as Nako just turned around and sighed before entering the forest.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 5, 2011)

*Aboard the Xtreme Machine with Shina*

Shina didn't stop to take a break with the others with the first gate open she wasn't tired yet she continued jogging with the stones she noticed Serena and her squad doing some combat training, she hadn't had a real fight in a long time and she hadn't had a spar in even more time. She jogged over to Kenneth as he and his crew were resting and tossed the rocks at him

"Thanks for the warm up sir" she said saluting Kenneth
"I think I'll go do a little combat training to end of the session for today"

She undid her shirt showing off a fitted tank top with the marine insignia on her chest. She watched on as Serena took on the whole of the Red Leg Brigade, none of them were even able to land a hit on her. They were pretty impressive. Shina began to do some image training firing off punches and kicks that whipped and snapped the air. Serena eventually stopped the exercise as it was clear that they wouldn't be able to tag her with their attacks. Shina watched as Serena flicked her dying cigarette over board and lit another one. 

"Permission to borrow a few of your squad to have a little spar Lt. Commander" Shina said saluting 

She started to stretch her arms and legs and bounced on the balls of her feet. She didn't think she could take on the entire squad as Serena had but she could handle a few. Serena nodded at three of the marines near the front of the ranks. Shina assumed her battle stance she held one hand outstretched her palm open and facing upward, her other hand behind her back.

"I'm ready when you are" Shina said 

A drop of sweat dripped off her nose and fell to the ground as soon as it splashed on the deck the three attacked her simultaneously. She raised both hands to the side and blocked the kicks with her forearms. A heel drop came from above and hit Shina in her head then passed through and collided with the other two feet that were pushing against each other. 

"Shadow Dance" Shina said

She stood behind the marine that had attacked her from the front with the heel drop. She ran toward the trio that were just wiping the shock from their face. Shina didn't have any intention of actually attacking her sparring partners she just wanted to get a feel for dodging and blocking some attacks. After a few minutes of dodging and blocking, Shina stopped the exercise. 

"Thank you very much for your assistance" she said bowing to her partners and saluting Serena

Her shins and forearms were bruised, those were the places she used to block their kicks, that was to be expected though. Kicks were already several times stronger than punches and all they did was train their kicks. She looked at her arms and released her technique, all the fatigue rolling in at once. She smiled as she felt the burning pain in all her muscles. She had actually missed that.

"Good first day back" Shina said as she slipped on her shirt and walked off toward the galley.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 5, 2011)

*BHP Island with Keng*

Keng walked through the trees using his sense of smell to locate the nearest town. His stomach rumbled loudly and he was gaunt and dehydrated from swimming in the sea for days. He thought about hunting but the state he was in preventing him from hiding his murderous intent from animals. He burst through the trees into the edge of a bustling town. It seemed to be some sort of shipping town. Jumped on top the building nearest to him and did a quick scan of the town. Kuroc growled and the chains clinked on each other, Keng ignored it and looked for a bar. He heard it before he saw it. 

"The bottomless keg" he mumbled to himself

He took a step on the roof of the house and it gave way under his foot, he fell through the roof and crashed into the ground. He grunted as he pushed himself to his feet. A man ran into the room and began shouting at Keng, 

"_What the hell is wrong with you? You destroyed my roof!_"
"Shut up!" Keng roared

He grabbed the man his hand enveloping the man's entire face and threw him threw the door with a flick of the wrist completely destroying it.

"Who the hell falls through a roof on purpose" Keng grumbled

He broke out the front of the house as the doorway was too small for him to fit though. A few people were gathered around the man who lay in a heap in the middle of the street. Keng ignored them and made his way toward the bar he had seen a short while earlier. He walked through the front door of the bar stooped in half. The actual bar itself was big enough for him to stand upright in. He made his way to the corner and sat leaning on the wall, he noticed a bounty poster with the Devil Kings on it. He saw a few men chatting quietly and throwing glances at him.

"I want food and drink!" he roared

The bartender threw him a glance from behind the bar, the entire place was silent

"I know who you are, I also know you're not here with the rest of your crew" the bartender said calmly
"Don't cause any trouble and there won't be any trouble" he said wiping a glass
"Eat, drink, pay your bill and leave"
"Well bring me meat and rum  so I can eat and drink!" Keng grumbled irritably 

The bar tender nodded at a bar wench and she and all the others went into the back and started to bring food for Keng. The bartender nodded at a pair of men sitting by the door. The two men nodded back and left silently through the door.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Rush​*
Nearly the bunny's entire body was bandaged from head toe, just a few open spaces around his face and chest. The events on Rumboar Island had been quite the ordeal, from the battle with the love crazed martial artist, Terra, to fending off an entire city's attack from the mad man Viktor, and finally facing off against the newest of Warlords and most insane man on the entire island, Moby, he had accumulated more wounds than most men gain in a life time. Though he payed his injuries no mind as he continued his training. 

Shishi had designed a special mechanism for Rush to use to train long ago. It was a basic set up, a platform for Rush to stand on while two large mechanical arms stack on weight after weight that he had to push in order to increase the martial artist's strength.

Currently there were 4 massive blocks of metal that the rabbit desperately held up with his bare hands. Sweat poured down his face as his knees began to buckle, but then he heard a scream blast through the corridors of the ship.

*"DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNIT!"*

His knees steadied. Their Captain had been locked up in his room, he hadn't moved since the battle against the Warlord. No one knew for sure whether it was because of his injuries or just because of the lack of will to continue.

"Duke has his own trial to get through...And I'll do the same..." he hit a button on the floor with his foot and another one of the ginormous weights were stacked onto the pile with a large bang, the force of the drop shaking the ship a bit, "As this crews First Mate I let them down...I don't have to cook, or navigate, I have one job...Protect..." he says, the weight beginning to over power him as he battles with himself.

Just as he feels himself begin to give in to the pressure he hears yet another one of his captain's shouts, though this one is significantly different than the last, *"THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN... DUKE KAISER... BACK IN ACTION! ALL CREW ASSEMBLE ON DECK! WE'RE BACK, BABY!"*

A smirk comes upon Rush's face, "If he can get back on his feet..." he begins to straighten his legs as he rises, pushing the weights higher and higher, *"Than I won't falter either!" *

With one mighty push his arms straighten, the weights rising above him, the mechanical arms grabbing hold of them as they reach their maximum height. Rush wipes his brow and lets off a slight smirk, "First Mate...A few months ago I never thought I'd see myself here..." he clenches his fist and holds it up towards his chest, "But this crew, they've made me stronger, and now I can't see myself anywhere else."

He makes his way to the deck and spots Brolly, the warriors three, as well as his fire haired captain climbing the mast, he hadn't seen any of their faces since the incident and it was a refreshing sight, "You go from being comatose to climbing poles? Of course," he says, shaking his head.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 5, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Olympic Island

Hornet Havoc​*
A heavy sigh escaped the lips of the dark skinned Captain; his body slumped disappointedly while his bottom lip almost touched the floor. After all that travelling and excitement upon arriving his dream were crushed in an instant simply because he had forgotten to go through the proper procedure. Hornet was soon approached by his crew, Pierre at the head of the pack as he attempted to cheer up the poor Captain.
At the risk of sounding cheesy. Captain Hornet Havoc, muster your courage and use your rap skills to open up a way for us in to the games. I believe in you." He said with a small smile. It was a reasonable suggestion in the eyes of the rapper, his skills were intensely amazing but if it was enough to allow his crew to join the games ? that was another question entirely. Not long after the words of his cowboy companion the swordsman kitty wobbled up with his arms crossed, sensing the distress of his Captain.
?We could force our way in, nya~? He said. No one was sure if he was joking or not so the comment was left hanging for a short period of time until Kali mustered up the thought to say something himself. He also held a pair of running shoes in his hands, though where from was unknown. The navigator quickly stuffed the shoes into Katsuo?s paws as he spoke.
?Wha- nya~?? ?Is there no way we can get around this and inside, there has to be someone willing to help out!? Hornet pondered over what his crew said as the Demon Cat threw the running shoes back at Kali causing a bump to form on the top of his head. Pierre remained at his side as he studied the dark skinned rapper in the corner of his eye. Was he taking Katsuo?s advice seriously? 

_?I have a way?? _A voice sounded from across the road directed towards the crew. Hornet flashed his eyes over towards the speaker hidden under his goggle shades, hiding his uncertainty. Across the road a slim though toned man in a pain of shorts and a vest with a number on the chest wore a cast around his leg and held a walking stick under his arm. Beside him a tanned, blonde man studied the crew curiously. Hornet seemed to focus on the current silently man more than the injured one, something about it tickled his own curiosity. 
_?My name is Joel, Team Leader of the Blue Hurricanes. This is my friend who has already offered to help me out, Mathias Ergo. You said? you can not get into the games??_ The man who called himself Joel asked with a small smile. The Captain bolstered in his confidence as he sensed the possibility of mutual interests and took the lead. 
?I?m Hornet Havoc, this is Daddy Fly, Demon Kitty and King Grabby.? For some reason he used nicknames for everyone but himself. ?We came to compete~ But the paperwork we didn?t complete~ So we?re in a bit of a pickle~ Ain?t gonna make much of a fickle~ Whatcha needin? help with, Bro?? He asked with a cheerful grin. Joel nodded slowly as he passed a quick glance to his blonde friend. 
_?Well? I don?t want to sound selfish, but a lot of my team members were hurt in freak accidents and perhaps if you joined my team you could take part in the games as Blue Hurricanes. I know it may not be exactly what you would have wanted, but it seems both of us have some problems. The Red Tornadoes are up to no good again, we can?t let them win this year!?_ The end was spoken with a burst of passion as if he truly believed that those foul bastards could be be given victory. Fueled by the mans compassion for the games Hornet thrust his hand into the air in his signature pose.
?Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah~! We can?t lett?m win! Alright Joel you got yourself a deal. We?ll join ya? team.? And with that the Bro Pirates and the Blue Hurricanes joined forces for the Olympic Games.

The team leader, after completing the needed paperwork, led the group towards the grounds. As they were late there was little time to prepare for the incoming events. The group had been forced to wear the Blue Hurricane vests with numbers on the torso and their names on the back. The roar of the crowd sounded in the distance, hurling down the corridor they strode down towards the fields. Hornet could feel his heart pounding against his chest with excitement. The day he had been waiting for had finally come, the day he showed the world his amazing Olympic skills as well as his outstanding rapping skills. The den den mushi cameras spotted over the arena making it impossible to miss. The pirates? eyes flickered over to the man named Mathias walking alongside them. He had not said much yet and something about him he could not help but find somewhat interesting. Something like what he saw in Pierre, Katsuo and Kali. To break the silence as they walked he decided to address his comrade in the Blue Hurricanes.
?Mathias right? What?s your story my man, ya don?t seem one who does this kinda thing a lot either, seem more like someone who likes to travel?? The pirate look gave him away possibly. As the Captain questioned the man, the rest of his crew walked along behind him talking between themselves until suddenly the doors opened at the end of the corridor and a beam of light exploded into the shadow. The cries of excited fans echoed madly over the arena with a surprising volume and amount of mouths to call out. This was the North Blue Olympic Games.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

*Zero: 2nd Regime Conclusion*

2 weeks have gone since Zero and Dsurion started fighting the animals on the island, and the island has changed dramaticly. Big areas, which eariler had been filled with trees, was now big patches of dirt, sand and stone from Zero's devilfruit powers. Other places was scorched and torn apart by the ravings of Dsurion. The cabin that Zero had made the scorpion build was now even bigger. 4 new rooms had been added. 

The first room was more like a tower. The height of the room was now 50 meters, and still being build upon. This was Zero's trophy room. The walls where filled with the heads of every kind of animal he had fought the last two weeks.

The second room was a special dome. The entire dome was laced on the inside with many tiles of mirrors. Zero was keeping it's use a secret, and Dsurion was clueless as to what it could be used for.

The third room was a labratory. Zero wanted someone like Dr. Vegapunk to join his crew. And this room was for when he got one.

The fourth room was still being built upon as well. This room was the biggest, being build into the mountain itself and under the sand. When it was done, it was going to be the perfect HQ. This was going to be the only part of the cabin that was not going to be destroyed when they was going to enter the grand line.

Zero and Dsurion was sitting in the sand outside the cabin, battered and bruised.

*"One, I hope you are not too banged about. We will begin the 3rd and last regime today. However, it will not last as long as I first wanted it. The fighting with the animals on this island was far better then I thought it would be. The last regime will be consisting of a very intense, but short training with the animals we managed to captured in our time here."* he was straight forward and presize as always in his orders.

The few times Zero and Dsurion had trained together was when they was head to head with an animal too strong for their individual skills. And 4 of those animals was even strong enough to survive them both. Zero and Dsurion did manage to capture those 4 animals, and those 4 was going to be the final training.

*"Are you ready?"*


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

*!*

*Shaw Donise - Contest*

*"Allright! The contestants are ready and we can BEGIN!" *the announcer shouted out, getting a great big roar from the masses. Mordy was smirking evilish towards at Shaw, getting a wave and a wink back. Shaw loved to show people the opposite of what they where expecting. Mordy was expecting Shaw to be mad or angry, so he was happy and nice to him instead. *"Good luck Mordy!"* he yelled out, grinning. Mordy popped, yelling profanities at Shaw.
*
"The first asignment is to make the Logue Town spcial bread, the Roger Ruffy!"* the announcer, yelled  out, hitting the bell. The huge timer behind him started going down, and the contestants started scurrying around.

Butter, whole grain flour , salt, a special shortening, sugar, water, yeast with extra rise and then three spices that made the Roger Ruffy taste so good. Chili, Oregano and Rosmary.

Shaw was a magician in the kitchen, his fluid movements, how he knead the dough, even the way he added the ingredients was magical. He was the first to let the dough rise, but one of the last to put it into the oven. A perfect Roger Ruffy had to rise for at least 22 minutes. Mordy, as the cheating bastard he was, followed Shaw's movements like a pantomime.
Shaw just smiled, knowing that weather he won or not was not an issue for him. As long as the best food won, he was happy.

*"32 minutes to go people! Only 32 minutes to go!" *the announcer yelled out, pointing towards the clock. *"Perfect ~" *Shaw said, skipping across the ground, picking up the dough and stuffing it into a deep and long pan. 

*"Just what it needs ~"*

32 minutes later, the bread was lifted out of the oven, and the judges was beginning to walk around, tasting and inspecting the bread. When they arrived at Shaw's counter, their eyes widened. _"Th-this is a perfectly made Roger Ruffy.."_ one of the judges stutters. _"That is impossible.. The original recepie was lost at sea, there is no way you can make a perfect Roger Ruffy.." _But just then Mordy desided to poke his head out. "HE CHEATED! HE COPIED ME!" the disgisting man yelled out. Shaw's heart skipped a beat. He would laugh it off that Mordy copied him, that only meant he would make a good bread. But saying that he was the one that copied Mordy. Something inside his head snapped.* "What? What did you just say? How dare you! I would never do such a thing in a contest! That goes against all that I am, all that I belive in! I WOULD NEVER DISHONOR A CHEF CONTEST!!"* His face was red from rage. The judges turned to the crowd. _"Did any of you see if one of them copied the other?" _they asked. _"Shaw copied Mordy!"_ one in the audience yelled out, getting a couple of _"Yeah! That's right!"_ from the crowd as well.

Shaw's heart sank as the three words escaped the judges mouth._ "You. Are. Disqualifed."_


----------



## Gaja (Jul 5, 2011)

*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" - Aboard the Norseman*​
"Suck on this~haro... WAAAHHH!!! Why do I keep saying haro?~haro.... Damn it...~haro..." Weird sounds came out of a particular room of the ship as each member struggled to recover from the beating Moby and his underlings put on them.


*~ Flashback ~
Aboard the Norseman - 7 days ago*










​
Certainly it was a dark day for the World Pirates. Suffering defeat at the hands of a Shichibukai and losing a crew member, along with the entire crew getting severely injured. The only good thing was that they actually managed to escape the clutches of the mad doctor with the help of some wild animals and a fella named "Earth", probably a fake name...

As the ship moved away from the bloody island of Rumboar Volstagg held the helm steady while a bloody and beaten Hogun slowly moved the crew members to their rooms. Each member was moved very slowly as not to injure them any further, while some animal doctors stayed with them. First up was Duke, then Rush, Brolly and Kaya. The muscular Hogun in the end stood over a heap of metal, that when put together made Shishi. Their wild and crazy shipwright that was an android and an assassin.

However looking at him now, there was no way to fix the mad robot... All life that remained in him were his eyes that blinked on and off from time to time. Hogun stood over the heap of metal, defeated. Medicine could fix a human, but who would fix Shishi... Looking at the giant monkey who held a bazooka over his shoulder, Hogun saw the monkey shake his head. There was no saving him...

What would he do? What would he tell the captain once he woke up? How should he break the news that along with Art Shishi was gone too... His injured hands shook with frustration as he looked at Shishi's head. What should he do...

"Put him in his room..." A voice spoke out of the blue, forcing Hogun to look up. Who was that? He heard something, and it wasn't the giant monkey or Volstagg. But that sounded like a good suggestion, so all the parts that made Shishi were slowly moved to his own room, where the parts he got from Rumboar were, along with Shishi's big metal case. The final part that was moved was Shishi's head, after which Hogun exited the room, wondering how something so horrible could happen to the crew.

Meanwhile we turn our eyes towards the heap of metal, Camuy, steel, wires and processors everywhere. Looking closer at the blinking eyes of Shishi from his point of view, a fractured red display inside his head kept showing. "System Error... System Error... System Error..." The damage received from his fight with Moby was great, and the damage the mad Shichibukai inflicted after his win really took its toll on the body of Shishi, as his head shook a bit. Shaking a bit once more it slowly rolled down the pile of metal and hit the giant metal case next to it. The silver metal case made a clicking sound and opened. As out of it a small orange ball rolled out. "Haro?~ Fixing up Shishi... Fixing up Shishi."

The small ball like robot flapped its "wings" a couple of times and landed next to the head of Shishi. Out of the holes two little arms came out as the little Haro pushed his index finger in to Shishi's ear, like a USB drive. "Establishing connection, retrieving data..." And so the rebirth of Shishi began.

*~ Flashback End ~*











​

A full week passed since Haro went to work and tried to re-establish Shishi's AGE System and various other functions. Along with the orange Haro, the green, blue and red Haro's went to work. Their purpose was to provide maintenance should S-111, also known as Shishi, suffer damage.

And suddenly loud and passionate words echoed through the seas. Words of Duke Kaiser, the Emperor was back to his usual self as he called out to his crew. *"THIS IS YOUR CAPTAIN... DUKE KAISER... BACK IN ACTION! ALL CREW ASSEMBLE ON DECK! WE'RE BACK, BABY!"*

A single door leading to Shishi's room opened as a single step was made. Shishi was making his way to the deck as his captain called out to him. Leaving a small hammer behind he spoke in a cocky tone.

"Suck on this~haro... WAAAHHH!!! Why do I keep saying haro?~haro.... Damn it...~haro..."

The first one on board was Brolly, then came Rush, and moments after a little orange sphere walked out of the shadows and on to the deck of the Avenging Norseman.


*Spoiler*: __ 




~ Mini-Shishi ~



His little feet moved him forward but after a few seconds of walking he just rolled up in to his ball form and rolled up next to Rush and Brolly. Looking up at the two "giants" standing next to him the crews shipwright said in his usual tone.

"What's up Bugsy, Chef! Damn you two grew while I was gone~haro..."

Indeed this was now Shishi that stood before the crew. Destruction brings about change, and change brings about adventures. It was time for a new adventure...

*The adventure of Mini-Shishi!!!*​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates - Hunt for the Forest Monster...*
The crew waited tensely, gazing in every direction for what was watching them. They began to hear a chattering noise. Everyone immediately looked at Hawkins with infuriated looks. "What!? It isn't me!" he said waving his hands. Everyone pondered who it could be then. Then they spotted the moose Shingo had bonked on the head earlier. Its hooves were crossed over its head as if it was trying to cover itself. Tear drops hung from its eyes as its teeth continued chattering like crazy. 

"Somethings definitely got this guy spooked," Hawkins said. It was then that he felt the presence of a foreign devil fruit in his immediate vicinity. In his minds eye he could see himself floating in the center of a pitch black void. Within the darkness were bright embers, signifying the presence of other devil fruits around him. He could see Rose's devil fruit, burning with an energetic purple hue, and Ursla's which had a soft blue tone that made him feel at peace.  All he had to do was reach out and grab one of the embers, and then the power would be his as well. Suddenly a bright ember ignited behind him, the color of blood red, and an ear splitting roar filled the void. 

"Everyone, be on the..."

The moose let out a loud cry before bolting through the trees. Hawkins eyes widened as a giant shadow appeared over him. "Hawkins behind you!" Ursla screamed. Hawkins spun about but couldn't even get a full glimpse of the creature as a giant paw swatted him away. He was sent flying headfirst towards a nearby tree. At the last second Rose appeared between Hawkins and the tree, catching him within a giant bubble and totally absorbing the impact. As she helped the shaken scientist to his feet Rose gazed curiously at the feral beast that loomed before them, looking to her like some kind of ginormous bear on steroids.   

The beast let out another ear splitting  roar as it made a rush for Shingo. "Oh, this is a big one," Shingo said. He took up a boxing stance and threw a few quick punches, hopping around a bit to warm up as the beast charged. "But nothing I can't handle!" Shingo reared back and delivered a jab. However, the beast bit down on his punch, and flung Shingo through the air. A blank yet surprised expression appeared as he flew by Rose and Hawkins. A hovering Ten managed to catch Shingo and drop him to this feet. Meanwhile the beast moved in. 

"Shit, what should we do!? Rose!? Rose!?" Hawkins turned towards Rose. "Aww hell!" The girl had an unnaturally large grin. "OOOOHHH YEEEEAAAHH!!!!" Rose yelled out as she rushed the beast head on, forming a giant bubble around her right fist. Suddenly the beast turned tail and ran back into the forest before Rose could hit it. "Oh no you don't! Hey get back here bear guy...bigfoot...monster guy...whatever you are!" Rose yelled as she chased after it. 

The rest of the crew exchanged glances of disbelief at what had just happened, but given that it was their captain, it wasn't that hard to believe. "It's strange that it would just run off like that," Ursla declared. Hawkins looked at the place where the beast was standing and noticed that the grave was behind him. Had the beast not ran when it did and Rose delivered her attack, the grave would have been destroyed "Strange indeed. But I feel we aren't safe just yet..." Hawkins pointed behind them as the beast bounded towards them through the trees. 

"BECAUSE HERE IT COMES AGAIN!!!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

*Tengu/Aboard the Good Samaritan...*
Tengu sat rather tensely in one of the many examining rooms aboard the _Good Samaritan_. He didn't like what he was hearing. "Is this really necessary?" Tengu asked Betty, the nurse who had asked him to help protect this massive hospital ship as it made its way through the Grand Line on a mission of mercy. 

"Yes it is. The Grand Line is home to some of the worlds most virulent diseases. Even the strongest of men can succumb to a virus that their body is unprepared for, which is why you need to be vaccinated. Did you know that the Pirate King was killed by a virus?" 

Tengu frowned when she mentioned being vaccinated, which meant needles. "I just have a thing about needles is all." he muttered with a slight shiver. Betty laughed incredulously as she placed the tray of syringes beside Tengu. He was glad that he couldn't see just how big a few of them were. "You sling a sword for a living, don't tell me you're scared of a little needle?" 

"When I was a kid my mom brought in every doctor she could find, hoping that someone could cure my-" Tengu shrugged and gestured at the crimson blindfold covering his eyes. "Well you know...this. Anyway from age one one to ten I was pretty much poked and prodded by every medical quack from here to the West Blue. It wasn't very fun." 

"That must've been terrible," Betty said with honest sincerity in her voice. "But you still need to get vaccinated," she added. "First I'll need to perform a quick check up. Would you mind removing your blindfold please?" 

Tengu sighed. He didn't like showing his eyes to others, they usually scared off chicks. "Alright," he muttered. Tengu slowly unraveled the blindfold, revealing his lifeless eyes. They were the color of grayish white, as if a dense fog had clouded over the surface of his eyes. Betty uttered a grunt of curiosity as she examined them. "You said you were born this way?" 

"Yup," Tengu said simply, ironically wishing that she'd just get to the injections. "So what's the verdict, will I see again?" Tengu asked sarcastically. Betty stood up and mock sighed. "I'm sorry Mr. Midomaru but it appears that you're definitely blind."

"Really?" 

"As a bat." 

Tengu smirked. "I'd like a second opinion if you don't mind." 

Suddenly an alarm blared through the corridors of the ship. Tengu grimaced in pain as his super sensitive ears were buffeted by the noise. The gruff voice of the ships captain boomed through the den den mushi system. *"Attention crewmen of the Good Samaritan. We've spotted a pirate ship. They appear to be the same crew which attacked us last week. All fighters please report to the deck. All non essential personnel please report to the safe room. This is not a drill, I repeat this is not a drill!"*

"Not again!" Betty cursed. "These pirates just keep getting more and more brazen!" 

Tengu stood up and calmly strode towards the door. "Looks I'm going to need a rain check on those vaccinations."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 5, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates - Towards the sky, or die trying!*

It has been a month since the uccello pirates arrived at the rather primitive island. But that didn't stop the uccello crew from felling right at home. Archey was now up and walking. He woke up the third week, just a few days after Ryuu.

Everybody knew they had to move on very soon, but that was easier said then done. Only Kite seemed to be eager to leave. Archey was high and mighty as always, but he too was sad that they had too leave..deep down. With Raven still asleep, he had changed his pranking personality to Snipe and Kite. Snipe would shout loud at him, but Kite would hit him. Hard.
_
With Archey:_

Archey was setting up a smart little trap for Kite. He attached a trip wire to the outside of her temporary quarters at the island. Inside, there was a cake from the natives on a table. So when Kite walked in, she quickly noticed the tripwire. She snarled, cutting the wire with her blade. She heard a noice coming from above her. It was a  bucket of water being hold up by the tripwire. She bearly mananged to jump away, but her anger was not lessened by the fact that she evaded it.

"ARCHEY! I WILL REALLY KILL YOU THIS TIME!" she screamed, running out to find him.

_With Mikalea_

Mikaela was sitting with some of the tribe hunters, talking about life and loss. "So you lost your son to a sea monster? How aweful!" The hunter nodded, but didn't seem to be sad. _"It is very aweful. But life goes on. We live on, and those we lose, live on in our memories." _"Yeah..I guess.." she said, smiling, but still she was unable to completly remove the pain. "Does it ever stop hurting." she asked, biting her lower lip, trying to keep her tears from running again. _"No. It never stops hurting." _the hunter said plainly, giving Mikaela a supportive pat on the back.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 5, 2011)

*Lucy
"Grand Line" Jungle Island*​
Reaching the island was awesome, as Lucy got rather used to spending time with miss Beverly. And although she viewed the older girl as her best friend, and even perhaps a sister, she still called her Miss Beverly. That was just how she was raised, though Clemens told her that it was alright not to use such words.

The island they were on now seemed rather interesting, Lucy had only seen such islands in books, read about them in books and heard about from Tora. Getting changed in to a new outfit that Beverly prepared for her the little eight year old bravely set of the boat and on land together with Beverly.

"There it is!" About an hour later though she came before the most breathtaking things that she saw in her life. She was in the middle of an undiscovered ruin in the middle of the Grand Line. Wearing small brown hiking boots, brown shorts, a white top with a pink hungry Hippo printed on it and a backpack Lucy entered the grounds after Beverly.

Soon thereafter Lucy heard her sister call out to her and warn her to be careful. Waving back at her Lucy smiled as she ran of a little. "I will don't worry mis... I mean Beverly!" With an innocent smile Lucy explored her surroundings a bit, though she didn't wander to far away from Beverly. Though what she found on her first try made the little girl run back.

"Look Beverly, an ancient pot. My first discovery!" Making sure to use the right brush Lucy was soon getting to work on dusting off the extremely old pot, though her hands were not as skilled as Beverly's so she took more time. Her tongue was sticking out the side of her mouth as she focused on the matter at hand, but out of nowhere a hand covered her mouth and she was dragged away. Her eyes widened as she wanted to call out to Beverly, who seconds later called out to her.

Terrified at what was going on the little girl found herself hold in place by two men. As Beverly walked past them the hand was raised from Lucy's mouth and she screamed out. "Miss Beverly!" She was scared, what would happen. They were just exploring the ruins, they weren't gonna take anything from here. This was historic treasure, and they would never destroy it by separating it. All they would do was document it, evidenced by how Beverly asked for a camera not a minute ago.

Though the reality was much worse then that, as it turns out the men are Marines, chasing after them for surviving the terrible night at Ohara. Once again Lucy found herself being moved against her own will as she saw a blade pointed at her head. They were using her to influence Miss Beverly. What could they do... But before they even tried to arrest them, Lucy saw a giant blade swung towards her. She closed her eyes in fear and looked down. Though she was unaware of what would happen next...


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 5, 2011)

*Bro Pirates - An unlikely friendship!*​
The blonde hair man known as Mathias observed the Pirate Crew that are set to be his teammates in the glorious North Blue Olympic Games. They didn't appear to be your average Pirate Crew that you see sailing around these parts. A talking cat holding a katana, a man that appeared to be a sheriff and the Captain, the guy that spoke in weird rhythmic patterns. Mathias was very experienced in the ways of piracy and he's overcome many things throughout his life. His thirty-years of life have molded this relatively young man into a sharp observer. This crew, the Bro Pirates, didn't seem very impressive at all. Mathias can't help it, though. Either he teamed up with this circus-of-a-pirate-crew or he didn't participate in the games at all.

“Mathias right? What’s your story my man, ya don’t seem one who does this kinda thing a lot either, seem more like someone who likes to travel?” The dark skinned captain addressed Mathias.

"I'm your temporary teammate, not one of your crewmembers." Mathias replied in a stern tone. He didn't even bother looking the pirate's way. 

Hornet wasn't really expecting this response, but it didn't change anything. He'd still be as persistent as ever. "Don't be a fool! Even if we're teammates it'll help if we're cool~!"

Mathias raised his eyebrows at this statement. A smirk came across his face and he wanted to laugh, but he reframed to do so. They're complete strangers and here this guy was trying to learn about his past and all. How bizarre is that.

Joel turned towards Mathias with a smile upon his face. "You know, Mathias, he's right. It wouldn't hurt you guys to get to know each other a bit before the games begin. Especially your fighting styles."

Mathias crossed his arms and peered over at the Bro Pirates once again. He observed that the cat, in some weird, supernatural way, is holding a katana. That makes him a swordsman. The guy who looked like a sheriff had multiple guns in his possession. Surely he's a marksman. The shorter guy just looked odd. However, the Captain was quite confusing. He was extremely muscular and toned. He didn't possess any weapons, so guessing his fighting style would be a bit difficult.

"Yea, my man! Lemme' know your style if you can!" Hornet exclaimed.

Instead of explaining his fighting style to the group, Mathias rotated his arms around his body and then threw an open palm towards the group. A small gust of air flew past them, blowing their hair back with a bit of force, nothing deadly.

"I'm a martial artist. I use a form of martial arts known as the 'Palm of wind'." Mathias explained.

"Careful, Mathias, I don't want the other team knowing what you can do!" Joel quickly interjected.

"Ha, it doesn't matter. I'm just here to see if anyone is a worthy opponent!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 5, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates...*

The crew continued to walk through the beautiful white streets of the kingdom. They saw plenty of shops and joyful residents of the kingdom but...

"BoooooOoooOooored..." Drake said, dragging himself around, "There's nothing exciting here, and it's cool that everything's white but it's starting to make my eyes hurt," he says rubbing one of them, "There's gota' be something fun to do around here..."

Kong pondered from his position within Sento's breasts, and then spotted a crowd up ahead. After a short internal battle he managed to bring himself to temporarily leave the warmness of the new recruit's chest and leaped onto Drake's shoulder, pointing towards the crowd.

The Atlas Pirate Captain quickly turned to see what had landed on his shoulder, and memories of his terrifying dream popped into his mind. Kong stabbing him, transforming into his likeness, and then taking over the crew, it was still to fresh in his mind so instinctively...

"AAAAAAAAH!" he grabs Kong by the arm and chucks him into a nearby building, creating a loud crash as he hits. The monkey slowly rises from the ground, an angry look on his little face. 

He transforms his  body into a large cannon and quickly fires at his attacker, "I knew it! You ARE trying to kill me!" Drake shouts like a madman, ducking under the cannon shot that crashes into the building behind him with a large explosion.

"He's attacking you because you threw him into a wall!"

Drake quickly turns as he hears Clemens' voice, providing answers to the unknown as usual, but no one was there, "I could have sworn..."

BOOM! A cannon makes contact and sends Drake falling on his ass. He quickly hops up and begins an angry walk towards the Cannon-Kong, "I can't be having mutinous first mates on my crew! I guess it's best to deal with this now..." he says, clenching his fist.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2011)

Retirement Island-

"That's right! We just came to see his grandpa!" Joseph bring James close to him. "You want to prevent this poor boy from seeing his only grandpa!?" The woman merely facepalmed, if they were related to doc, that explained everything.  "Fine Doc, they can can stay, but you better keep them under control, GOT it?" She growled before walking away. "Man that angel is a bitch." 

Elsewhere on the island-

A young man is thrown off a boat onto shore, his birth certificate and ID taped to his chest. "YOU BASTARDS!!!! YOU'RE GETTING CUT OUT OF MY WILL!!! I'M ONLY OLD IF YOU COUNT YEARS IM ALIVE! I'M HEALTHY!!!!" He growls, taking the papers off his chest and stuffing them into his pockets. "It's a shame when your own great grand children send you to the home..."

Arashi Nichi.
Age 120
Dream: To have a drink and a woman from every island.

"Ah~ This is the life~ Robo!" Arashi turns around to see a man wearing a robot mask and gloves laying on his stomach, getting a massage. "Robobobobobo! That's the spot!!!" He laughs, the young nurse giggling as the robot relaxed himself. "Oi~~ Do me next my goddess~" Arashi rushes over to the woman. "Ew~~Pervert!!! I'm only here to serve the elderly!" 

"Eh!? But i'm really 120! See! see!" Arashi holds up his papers. "EH!?!?!?!? How come you look so young!?!?!?" "I REFUSE TO AGE!! BWAHAHAHAHAHA!" Arashi stands proudly. "EW~~~ OLD PERVERT~~~" The woman screams, leaving the robot alone. "Aww... That massage was so good." He sighs, adjusting his suit. "Oi, What are you?" "Me...? Fufufufufufufu...."

Twenty two years ago... The New World...

"ROGER!!!!" A young blue haired man rushes through the pouring rain. "Shishishi! So you've come back eh Kanoske!?" "ARAAAAAA!!!!" The blue haired man leaps into the air... "I can see it Roger!! You're sick! I'll get you this time!" Rogers eyes flashed and in an instant,Kanoske was on the ground, his body bloodied. "You are too young to defeat me Kanoske! Shishishishi!" Roger walked away, his cape flowing in the wind and the rain... Though Kanoske couldn't see a single drop hit him, as if his presence defied the rain itself...

"D... damn it..." Kanoske passed out, he was out of it for three days before he was found by a scientist who decided to bring him back to normal and to go further, to make him better! The procedure took over ten years, but eventually, Kanoske awoke to find his body had become robotic. "What's this!?!?!?!" The old man before Kanoske smiled... "You are now the perfect warrior of justice... Fight for what is right! Not what is mandated!" 

"What!? Warrior of justice!?" "Yes...you are...."

Present day-

"ROBOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 6, 2011)

*St. Fugel...*

Johnny stood before the body of the hefty guard that once stood in front of the gate, blocking the commoners from _The Utopia_, but these peasants refused to follow him through the doors to paradise, "Come on, you can't throw a Cowboy Samurai into battle, and then not join him for a drink, especially since...Well you're all dying of thirst..."

"We never thought we would get this far...We planned that if maybe we made enough noise the nobles would supply us with some water to quiet us. We can't enter _The Utopia_, if the Nobles spotted us who knows what they would do to us."

"Yeah...They might even take away all of your water and watch you die! Oh wait," he says with a roll of his eyes, "Well I'm thirsty, so I'm going to get myself a drink. I'll tell you all how _"Noble Water"_ tastes."  he scoffs before heading through the gate. He lowers his hat a bit, "What's the worst that could happen..."

*Deep Within The Utopia*

The streets were painted in a pure shade of white, and each of the nobles walked through the streets dressed in white robes with golden trim. The tallest building within the tall walls was a large white structure (big surprise) that comes to a sharp point at the very top.

Within the building sat 3 men around a round table, a fourth man in the white robes that the other nobles had on approach, "The Utopia is everything that I had hoped for! And with the four of you enforcing its survival all will continue to run smoothly," the man says, stroking his long gray beard.

"This sure is a dull job,"  says, feet up on the table, spinning his knives, "Black gets all the fun guarding the gate."

A blue bird flies through the window and lands on the arm of a , "Don't speak so soon Blue, it seems Black has been taken out..." he says, listening to his birds chirping.

"That shit always freaks me out Green...But it's no surprise, Black was the weakest outa' the four of us. So, what's the plan Red?" he asks, turning to .

"We find the attackers and eliminate them," he says, rising from his seat.

"Wait! You're leaving me? Unguarded! I demand one of you remain with me....The strongest one too!" the noble barks.

Green and Blue turn to Red who sighs with an annoyed face, "Very well..."

"Hah! Looks like we're gona' have all the fun. Must've been a pretty big group to have taken down Black...We'd better fan out."

"On the contrary," Green says, rising with the others, "It was but one swordsman...Or cowboy...Maybe my listening ability has weakened...I can't tell which one it is," he says with a shrug, "But it is definitely just one man..."

"The two of you are not needed for one man. Green, use your pets to locate and eliminate him. Blue, scan the city and make sure all of the nobles are alright."

"Understood."

"You've gota' be fuckin me...Hmph, maybe this guy'll beat Green so I'll get a crack at em'," he says with a hardy laugh.

"Anything is possible I suppose...But I do not plan on failing," he says before heading for the door, Blue behind him.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

*Zero: First beast - "The frog-fox"*

Zero walked over to one of the caged beasts. It looked like a fox with frog legs and a big mouth. It was about the same size as Zero.

"Be careful, when I release it, we will begin the fighting at once." he cautioned Dsurion. They both knew how hard it was to fight this beast the first time. 

_Some days ago ~

A loud bang is heard across the island. Zero and Dsurion is standing by the foot of the mountain on the island. The frog-fox is standing in fron of them. Moving around so fast it looks it is using soru. 

*"We need to destroy its feet!"* Zero yelled, just before he was sent flying into the mountain. *"Use soru and aim low!"* he coughed some blood from hitting the stone at such a high speed. His vision was starting to come back, but he could see only small movement and difference in light. The frog-fox then started bloating its belly, creating a horrific sound. It was enought to completly dissrupt Zero's ability to hear the creature.

Dsurion was also having trouble with it. The speed of the creature was far better then that of their soru. Everytime Dsurion had used soru to close the distance for an attack, the frog had ran away and attacked from behind. Its tongue worked like a cannon, hitting the two men harder then they thought a tongue could hit anything.

With great effort, Zero pulled himself up and started making trapfalls around the area. Dsurion used his mechanical eye to plot out where they were, and moved accordingly. When the frog-fox finally fell into one of them, Zero and Dsurion quickly filled it with dirt again. The beast tried to jump out several times, and almost manged it several times, but after a while, it couln't breath, and passed out._

Now ~

The sturdy metal and wooden cage slwoly opened, and the frog-fox leaped out, landing between Dsurion and Zero. *"GO!"*


----------



## Noitora (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jungle Island

Braska Hextor​*
The Knight ran. Trees and branches whipping past him as he darted forward. His long black cloak flowing majestically in the wind pressure against his speed. There was no telling how long he had until whatever plan these vile marines had conducted would be carried out. No matter what he would do whatever he could to save those in danger of being eliminated. Not only has a Revolutionary or a Knight of Shinpou, but as a man of honour and justice. His new life calling was to protect those in need and to defend the helpless. To fight the World Government and their twisted ways. As he came closer and closer to the centre of the ruins he heard voices in the distance, a womans’, a girls’ and a mans’. He was close. Just as the group in the ruins came into view, the trees separating into an open area he saw a group of marines, though not a large number all in camouflage. A large man held down a woman with a sword to her throat while another pair did the same to a young girl, no older than eight perhaps. A heart crushing scream exited the red heads lips as a sword came slashing down towards the little girls neck at the command of the muscular man. Braskas’ heart pounded and his hand tightened around the hilt of his sword.
_‘Please make it in time!’_

Just moments before the marines blade sliced through the helpless girl from Ohara sudden dark flash of black shot through the small marine crowd like a bulldozer though its’ speed matched a bullet.  The executing sword slammed down into the dirt as one of the few standing soldiers blinked with confusion seeing the girl was no longer in his comrades’ grasp. Many of the men in camouflage lay in the grass groaning and grumbling in pain as they were knocked from their feet by what seemed to be a truck. Slowly their eyes lingered over the ruins towards the glint of armour, and shock touched their expressions. All shocked but Snyder that was, who only wore a face of contempt that his perfect result had been violated by the untimely arrival of the Revolutionary. Braska Hextor knelt with one hand wrapped around the hilt of the pirates’ katana while the other securely held the young Lucy in a protective manner. His expression was stern and hard, clearly angered by what he had just witnessed and barely interrupted. The sharp dark eyes he glared with ran over the marines, catching the sight of the supposed leader longer than the others as he held a second woman with a blade to her throat. There was no honour in the actions being performed before him, nothing but thugs’ antics. He would not stand for it. Braska carefully set the girl down beside him and quickly offered a very father like smile, a warm, secure showing of emotion.
“Do not worry, I shall protect you both.” With that he rose up to full height and returned his focus upon the marines. 

The Commander wore a face that could bring men to their knees. How dare someone ruin his mission and to add insult to injury, even imply he could stop the completion of the mission altogether. This anger slithered through his body causing him to almost unleash his power right off the bat, but his resolution helped him remain calm for the most part. Snyder rather roughly pushed the young Clemens aside towards his remaining troops as his murderous eyes focused only on the intruder for now.
“Finish off the Traitor. Don’t slack, she is a tricky one.” It seemed the commanders desire to slay that intruder had itched above the securing of his mission. The marine soldiers quickly moved towards the somewhat weakened ex-marine with their blades prepared for the killing blow. Braska clenched his teeth in frustration as he prepared to move towards the girl himself. Fighting against them all while protecting the two girls would be a very difficult task that was certain, though he also did not know what the woman they named a traitor was capable of. This was redundant however as just before he made a dash towards the red head the bulk they called a marine had appeared right beside him with his fist drawn into a punching motion. It almost looked as if he teleported, only leaving a flicker of light in his wake. Not only was this surprising but something else sent a shiver up the Revolutionaries spine. The massive fist was not aiming for him, it was aiming for the girl he had such rescued. The Knights spare hand shot out to catch the punch just before it connected with the girl, luckily barely catching it. As the fist connected with Braska’s palm he grunted in pain, his armour even cracking from the impact. 
“You should have fled when you got lucky, Revolutionary!” Commander Snyder roared out as he wrenched his head back. Noticing the planned attack the Knight did the same thing.
“A Revolutionary and a Knight shall never leave those whom are in need to assistance, your mistake was attacking the helpless!” Both their foreheads suddenly clammed together in a double headbutt, stopping their bodies in a firm halt. Blood trickled down both their faces as their eyes glared darkly into each others. One pair full of hate and anger while the other full of resolve and confidence.  

Whilst Braska and Snyder clashed it left Lucy in the open and the rest of the marines that had not been knocked down by the arrival of the knight moving to intercept. As much as the Revolutionary wanted to quickly move to help there was no way he could without putting the other girl in danger or even leaving himself open to the Commander. Outnumbered, the trio would need to fight as best they could to get out of the situation alive…


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 6, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey;  Retirement Island Greeting]​*​
Sweat pours down the back of Doc’s head as the head Nurse walked off.  “Oda be praised; she believed me.” He says under his breath as not to draw any attention from the orderlies or the mistress herself.   “My healing goddess has the body of a temptress; but the attitude and disposition of a Oni.“ he whimpers as she vanishes between the building. Pulling his pipe from his pocket he turns to the three men that had stepped foot on the island of the damned for the elderly.  “Name’s Doc Whiskey whippersnappers’, and welcome to Baroken Hippo.” the elderly man states as he stuffed the pipe with strange looking herbs;  “What; looks like you never seen Halfling Leaf..” he states as he firmly packs the pipe. _ “Oi; Doc! I said not to pack me that harshly!”_ the pipe roars it’s ornate carved head growing two sizes. Doc however pays little attention to the pipe in his clutches as he pulls a book from seemingly no where, on the cover was a strange looking monster and with bold yellow capital double D’s and the title Dungeon and Dragons and in smaller white letters Dungeon Master’s guide can be seen. 

Cracking the book open  he quickly looks over the contents of the book;  “Ah Ha! There it is!” he shouts. Clenching the pipe in his teeth he begins to rapidly flip through the pages. As he stops he pauses and sweat forms on the side of his head . _”IDIOT!”_ the pipe shouts as Doc realizes what just happened.  “Wrong Fiction.” he states calmly slamming the book closed. Pulling a match from behind his left ear he quickly strikes it on the books cover before tossing it behind him.  “Now strangers.” Doc says drawing on the pipe as he sticks the lit match into the opening.  “As I was saying, this is Baroken Hippo. Retirement Island and Impel Down for the elderly.” Doc says as a purple ring of smoke billowed from the pipe followed by the distinct fragrance of blue berry. Taking in a deep breath Doc too lets out a ring of purple smoke that seems to halo his head for several moments.  “That pretty young thing with the tight body and ill disposition is the warden and head nurse of the island; she runs this place with an iron heel.” he says pulling the pipe from his teeth; then pointing to where the head nurse had walked off too just to reconfirm whom he was talking of. 

_ “BAKA! Get your thumb outta my eye!”_ the pipe cries with a seemingly pained scream.  “Oh, sorry Khan, anyway youngsters. Seeing that you have two ships.” Doc says pointing the end of the pipe at the two separate ships.  “I’ll be borrowing one; been on this concentration camp for the over the hill for far too long.” he says as be placed the pipe back between his teeth. 

*[Dsurion Dimir; Trail of the Four~ The Beginning]​*
Dsurion was more then ready, this furry slime ball was a pain in the ass when they first caught it; but that was a while back and Dsurion felt that he; along with Zero had gained at least a little more strength since last they fought this beast. Reaching behind his back his fingers slides up under his sash. A moment later he pulls the handle of the Sword of Plundarr free. Zero was right about one thing though, the moment the cage completely opened the fiendish frog like creature went on the offensive. Like a canon blast its large tongue fires from its strangely large mouth. The attack was random and aimed for the closest person; which at the time was Dsurion. The eye beeps, but the mad mechanic was already in motion deducing the Frog like Fox’s attack in advance. His foot slams off the ground four times and in a blur is gone with his somewhat improved Soru. The frog like creature hops from the cage rabid and angry, Dsurion however wanted frog legs and appears to the left of the creature and several feet above its eye level. The gears and servos in the sword lock into place as the first half of he blade is formed. This action gives the creature the warning it needed to avoid the attack out right as it hopped to the side.

With a light thud Dsurion lands in the spot the monster sat. A large gash cuts into the floor as the blade is slammed into it. With a growl Dsurion throws his body into a spin and lashes out horizontally with the blade. Again the monster avoids contact and hops with a blur out of the way of the attack. Steel sings as it meets steel; if it weren’t for Dsurion’s metallic arm his sword would have harmlessly bounced off the surface of the bars. But the song of steel cutting steel is heard as the much harder blade of Plundarr cuts through the prison’s bars in a single stroke. Angered at this mere man’s attempt at ending its life the beast counters. It tongue fires out again with greater speed then the first attack. Dsurion’s eye beeps and he slams a foot off the cage rapidly. Using a Soru he narrowly avoids the attack that was aimed for his temple.  “I can see this is going to be no easier then last time.” Dsurion growls whilst holding his metallic arm out. Clicking an internal mechanism with his inner controls on the arm his wrist and fingers whirl and contort. Steel and seastone morph as his large double headed battle ax is formed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Doc Whiskey;  Retirement Island Greeting]​*
> Sweat pours down the back of Doc?s head as the head Nurse walked off.  ?Oda be praised; she believed me.? He says under his breath as not to draw any attention from the orderlies or the mistress herself.   ?My healing goddess has the body of a temptress; but the attitude and disposition of a Oni.? he whimpers as she vanishes between the building. Pulling his pipe from his pocket he turns to the three men that had stepped foot on the island of the damned for the elderly.  ?Name?s Doc Whiskey whippersnappers?, and welcome to Baroken Hippo.? the elderly man states as he stuffed the pipe with strange looking herbs;  ?What; looks like you never seen Halfling Leaf..? he states as he firmly packs the pipe. _ ?Oi; Doc! I said not to pack me that harshly!?_ the pipe roars it?s ornate carved head growing two sizes. Doc however pays little attention to the pipe in his clutches as he pulls a book from seemingly no where, on the cover was a strange looking monster and with bold yellow capital double D?s and the title Dungeon and Dragons and in smaller white letters Dungeon Master?s guide can be seen.
> 
> Cracking the book open  he quickly looks over the contents of the book;  ?Ah Ha! There it is!? he shouts. Clenching the pipe in his teeth he begins to rapidly flip through the pages. As he stops he pauses and sweat forms on the side of his head . _?IDIOT!?_ the pipe shouts as Doc realizes what just happened.  ?Wrong Fiction.? he states calmly slamming the book closed. Pulling a match from behind his left ear he quickly strikes it on the books cover before tossing it behind him.  ?Now strangers.? Doc says drawing on the pipe as he sticks the lit match into the opening.  ?As I was saying, this is Baroken Hippo. Retirement Island and Impel Down for the elderly.? Doc says as a purple ring of smoke billowed from the pipe followed by the distinct fragrance of blue berry. Taking in a deep breath Doc too lets out a ring of purple smoke that seems to halo his head for several moments.  ?That pretty young thing with the tight body and ill disposition is the warden and head nurse of the island; she runs this place with an iron heel.? he says pulling the pipe from his teeth; then pointing to where the head nurse had walked off too just to reconfirm whom he was talking of.
> ...



?Hoo, you're quite something gramps.? Harvey grinned as he watched the angered Maiden walk off with the gorilla like men, and he turned to listen to the man as he spoke, ?Ooh so she's a Goddess, not a Maiden, well then I guess we'll all be cursed!? Harvey laughed at his own joke, something he was typically prone to doing, and then he heard the man introduced himself, ?Nice to meet ya Doc! My name's Harvey Jones!? Harvey blinked when he heard the Pipe talk, ?A talking Pipe, well now I've seen everything!? Harvey cackled a little bit at the fact that a pipe could talk, however he didn't say anything more about it, and that's when Doc pulled out a book, and started to flip through it extremely fast, however the pipe scolded him for it, and once again Harvey found himself trying hard to laugh like a hynea.

?I heard many a thing about the island, and I must say I didn't expect to see such a gorgeous looking Goddess when I arrived here!? Harvey looked around in hopes that the woman wasn't around to hear him say something like that, lest she kick the crap out of him herself, ?Well ya know Doc, that's all fine and dandy, however you can't be borrowing my fishing boat, because it's all bent out of shape, you'd be lucky if it could carry ya to the next island!? Harvey grinned as he held up a bag of money, ?This here being all that I got, I was hoping I could 'persuade' someone into giving me a newer boat.?


----------



## Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

Zero: Lucky Shot

*"I beg to differ."* Zero said, stamping his feet a grand total of four times. *"Zero Zero no Soru!"* He vanished in a blur, appearing just to beside the animals left leg. He was sure he would be able to take out at least one leg with this attack. *"Zero Zero no More!"* he said, only inches from the leg. But just as the power was about to take affect, the leg was nowhere to be seen. It had managed to move in the split second before it was going to be attacked. *"Are you kidding me!"* he said. *"Fine, take this then! Zero Zero no More Projectile - Machine Gun!"* His fingers moved in a "8" pattern, filling the air with his devil fruit projectiles. Only about four shots, out of 50, managed to hit the creature. *"Zero Zero no More Palm Style!"* he yelled, not waiting to see what kind of effect his last attack had made. The air around his palms yet again seemed to suck into his hands. Then he started running towards the enemy, waving his hands in front of his body. This was to remove the air in front of him so he could run faster.

The frog-fox dissapeared from sight again. This was not over yet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 6, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*

He was just walking together with the crew trying to realize what to do with all those bullets, pretty much ignoring the weird color of the place, it?s many shops and the people around.

"I need new kinds of bullets so I will have a bigger repertory of attacks"he said to himself happily until he heard the little uproar that his crew mates were making or at least Kong and Drake were kind of stressed out there. his surprise was that they were fighting and Drake was saying something strange about Kong trying to kill him, they were over doing it.

"Hey Drake, take it easy cous? Why would kong try to kill ya?"he said going near of the captain trying to calm him down"Hey Kong, you too bro, stop it"he said to the monkey which was still angry at the attack of his friend.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 6, 2011)

*Previously on Borderpiece!*

Shinpachi and Kagami formed an unlikely partnership to save Mion from a crowd of unruly townsfolk, who thought the woman was a witch and were set on stoning her! With the aid of some unknown pirates the pair freed her and Mion was happy to join their crew.

Whilst on the giant island of Pandora, there were rumours of a great and ancient treasure stored in a place known only as ?The Vault?. The Marines have expressed an interest in this and sent their best researcher to investigate over 4 years ago. They have long since lost contact with her and have now grown impatient, throwing their ?Atlas? division to go in search of it.

Word has got out that the Vault is not just a myth but is very real. The word spread like wildfire and now the barren land of Pandora is teeming with bandits, pirates, marines, vault hunters and bounty hunters.

The story begins in Fyrestone where our trio have just arrived to be faced with a rather annoying midget at the gates of the small town.

?Hello! And Welcome to Fyrestone! I have been employed by the Pandora tourism group to help guide you around the peaceful city and show you the main attractions! My name is?.? the little man says with an altogether too happy look on his face.

?Where?s the Vault.? Mion asks with her arms folded, interrupting him before she gets more irritated.

?Let me assure you that the Vault is just a myth and does not exist in the slightest!?

?We..uh got word that it was real. Is your intel right Kagami?? Shinpachi says looking at the white haired girl.

?Oh it must have been wrong. The midget says it was wrong so it must be! Yep, it?s not as if I took an entire week to verify it or anything, no no no no, nothing of the sort. Hell even if I did, the Word of the Midget is law. Why don?t we just go back home and pretend this whole thing NEVER happened!? Kagami said just a little irritated.

?Sorry I spoke?? Shinpachi said. 

?My name is Dougal!? The midget said unperturbed ?Please look out for my brothers along the way, who are also willing to help you on your journey!? 

?Fine fine. Let?s just get on with this journey!? Kagami said.

?Is there anywhere we can find some chocolate? She hasn?t had any in a month and is getting cranky because of it..? Shinpachi asked Dougal, almost whispering it.

?This has NOTHING to do with chocolate!? Kagami yells at Shinpachi and then looks back down at Dougal. ?Is there any chocolate??

?I?m sorry but chocolate was banned by the Atlas Marines for being a contributing factor for causing riots. Other substances which are banned are alcohol, tobacco, sherbet and cake.?

?No ?cake?? Mion almost whines out uncharacteristically and then clears her throat and resumes her angry scowl.

?But they allow guns here?? Shinpachi questioned.

?Yes! All forms of weaponary are allowed due to some of the creatures of Pandora being a little hostile. But do not be alarmed! They will only attack if you enrage them.? Dougal said cheerily.

Mion raised an eyebrow. ?I grew up with skags and rakk, which are the same creatures here. Everything enrages them. Come on. I?m in no mood for this. Open the gate so we can talk to Kagami?s contact.?

Dougal smiled and nodded as he waddled to the control panel to the gate. Just then a series of loud explosions were heard in the distance,

?Oh no! Not them!!? Dougal runs for cover in a little hidey hole near the gate. Three massive pods come shooting down from the sky and land in the middle of the city. Kagami, Shinpachi and Mion watch as the pods open and a series of bandits come out from the things. They immediately start running riot in the city, shooting randomly and blowing up the gas containers.

?Crap we have to get in there!? Kagami yells as she starts clambering over the fence. ?If my contact dies then we?re screwed!? Mion nods and wings spout out from her back as she grabs Shinpachi and flies over the fence.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 6, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*
> 
> He was just walking together with the crew trying to realize what to do with all those bullets, pretty much ignoring the weird color of the place, it?s many shops and the people around.
> 
> ...



*Atlas Pirates - Sento D. Marino*

"Yeah, Drakey-boy, don't hurt the cute little furry monkey!" Sento yelled out, running over to the morphed monkey, holding around him and looking at Drake with a confused and slightly angry look. "He just wanted to sit on your shoulder. And you threw him away like thrash! What's up with that?"

"Hey Kong, buddy, listen to Van, ok? I'm sure Drakey-boy have a good explanation for it.. Don't you Drake?" he added, shooting a mean look towards her captain. She did not take lightly when friends hurt each other, so he better have a damn good explaination for this.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2011)

"Oh, that's cute." Joseph smiles at the old man and wraps his arm around his shoulder. "Look at him, he's adorable, and old. You smell like bengay and baby powder." Joseph chuckles a bit and pats Doc on the back. "Now, why don't you go back to your room before you miss pudding night, i hear you might get some Jello!" Joseph chuckled a bit and started to walk off. "Oi! Come on James, We'll go get some supplies and head out of here!"
 
"ROBOPUNCH~" A voice could be heard echoing through the island."Nnngh... You're a tough bastard!" Arashi laughs as RoboMan arrives on the scene. "The hell!? IS THAT A ROBOT!?!?!" Joseph's eyes widen. "R...ro...robot... YOU MUST JOIN MY CREW ROBOT!!!!" Joseph dashes forward. "EH!?!?!?!?" RoboMan's helmet expands three sizes as Joseph dives at him. "ROBOKICK!!" RoboMan attacks the pirate captain. "Fufufufuf... RODGERS TOSS!!" Joseph grabs RoboMan's leg and throws him into Arashi. ​
"VICTORY IS MINE ROBOT!" "You damn kids!" Arashi throws RoboMan off him. "Show your elders some respect." "Eh? you're like my age." Joseph starts to pick his nose. "I'M 120!!! Eh! Did you want to know my secret to life!?" Arashi chuckled. "Lie?" "I REFUSE TO AGE!" Arashi laughs proudly, not paying any attention to Joseph. "ROBO TORNADO!!!" RoboMan spins through the air, punching and kicking everyone within his range, which included James, Doc and Harvey. "Robot! OBEY ME!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 6, 2011)

*Jungle Island...*
Clemens could hardly believe her eyes as a knight in shining armor, literally a knight in shining armor, came barreling out of the jungle to save them. He moved so quickly that Clemens almost lost sight of his movements. In a flash the burly knight bulldozed through the Marines, knocking them away like ten pins. He blasted away the offending Marine who had been about to execute Lucy, then grabbed up the girl with a protective arm and smiled at her reassuringly, almost like a father in fact. Clemens could tell in that instant that he was good person. 

“Do not worry, I shall protect you both,” the knight declared. 

_Who the heck is this guy?_ 

Clemens shook her head. It didn't really matter who he was, not right now at least. All that mattered was that he was here and that Lucy had been saved. Clemens never felt a more profound sense of relief then in that moment. If anything had happened to that sweet little girl, the one who the newspapers so brazenly labeled "The Evil Genius", then Clemens wasn't sure if she would've had the heart to continue on her own. 

The Marine Commander who held Clemens in a vice grip roughly cast her aside. Clemens sprawled hard onto the ground, right in front of a pack of Marines. The knight made a move to aid Clemens, but then Snyder intercepted him in a flash of movement. Clemens was forced to divert her attention away from the knight and Lucy, and onto the Marines who had been ordered to eliminate her. Clemens just prayed that Lucy could hold out long enough. She had no idea just how strong that knight was, but judging by his display a second ago she guessed, or rather hoped, he could hold his own against that insane commander. 

Clemens raised herself to one trembling knee as five Marines surrounded her and closed in with their swords drawn. She suddenly found herself filled with rage, for Ohara, and for what had almost happened to Lucy. What kind of cowards would try and kill an eight year old girl? Her eyes blazed with emerald brilliance as she slammed her right palm onto the ground. *"Mirror!"* A round mirror materialized beneath her feet. One of the Marines drew a pistol and fired at her, but Clemens melted through the surface of the mirror in a flash. 

"Where did she go?!" the Marine exclaimed. 

Suddenly two hands shot out of the ground and grabbed his ankles tightly. The Marine looked down with a stunned face as he was pulled downward into a mirror that had formed beneath his feet, his body phasing through its brilliant reflective surface. He screamed for his comrades aid as he sunk to waist level, flailing his arms about.     

"HELP ME!!!!" he cried frantically. 

His eyes went wide with horror as another mirror formed in the air and his headless body came tumbling out of it, a tiny mirror attached to the stump of his neck. The Marine seemed to snap in that instant and uttered a bloodcurdling scream. Another scream rang out at the same time, and then another. One by one the rest of his comrades were each sucked into the ground up to their necks.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 6, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Grand Line

Brolly Brandford​*
The majority of the World Pirate crew began to form upon the deck alongside Brolly and the Warrior Trio. First to come into view was the First Mate Rush, the strong fisted and willed rabbit that had defended Duke with claw and tooth. He was someone the crew members could always rely on no matter what the situation, the rock of the crew. As he came over speaking to the energized Captain the chef quickly tried to force one of the meals he had brought with him down the throat of the fighter only to be comically halted in his actions. The crew wanted to grow stronger and he would be the cook to make sure they were fed enough to make it so. A good meal was as important as a strong mind, powerful body and determined resolve. 
?Bunny eat too. Get big and strong!? The large Brolly said happily, finally accepting to just hand over the meal instead of force feeding. 

?What's up Bugsy, Chef! Damn you two grew while I was gone~haro..." These antics were soon interrupted by the next member of the crew to arrive upon the deck of the Avenging Norseman. A minimized voice of Shishi echoed forth as he greeted his comrades in arms which caused Brolly to look over at his own height level. There was no sign of anyone there; that was until his gaze slowly lowered down to the small round object on the ground before him. A tiny tasty looking ball gazed up at the rest of the crew in confusion at their size. Brolly of course did not register the possibility it was not food and waddled over inquisitively. 
?What this?? He asked in curiosity. Before his crewmate could answer the chef had already lifted him up in both hands and run his ridiculously long tongue over the side of the robot. Through the protests the chef shivered in a disgruntled manner as if tasting something rather unpleasant and set the mini Shishi back onto the ground.
?Not yummy.? Stated in a matter-of-fact fashion before the strange chef idly wandered back over the deck and sat himself down against the mast which Duke had climbed. He was once again in his own little world, seemingly oblivious to things around him at random intervals. 

The only one yet to attend the deck was Kaya. She had taken a nasty beating in the battle of Rumboar Island. Brolly hoped, along with the rest of the crew most likely, that she recovered successfully. Being the only woman of the crew it meant that someone with sense was actually aboard.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Black Lotus Pirates ~ East Blue

Melayne Syther
​*
The dim light in the doctors? quarters shimmered with the gentle rocks caused by the waves against the hull of the ship. Next door to Melaynes bedroom the co-Captain rested in the infirmary. His wounds were not completely healed yet and her advice had been to remain still and relaxed until it was sensible to start moving again. She was surprised that he had done so this far, perhaps if it had been Nicholas he would have been harder to get to stay still but it seemed like Takashi was the more sensible of the duo. The Captain she had first met and had welcomed her to their crew was a lot more ambitious and perhaps more reckless. She had expected to be tending to his wounds more so than Takashi?s but seemingly it was he whom had taken the brunt of the battle in the marine Headquarters. It was still a lucky break to get out of their alive after the mess they caused and it was a sure case that marines would not let such an embarrassment go so lightly. The information she had snuck from the secured files was proof enough they did not expect that base to be invader. Details of Doctor Volk was surely secret and dangerous information that in the wrongs could be devastating. Unfortunately Melayne had only taken files relevant to her own ?experiment? so not a huge amount could be used negatively yet. In time more would be obtained and eventually the shackles of danger would be free from her throat. 

Whilst Takashi rested in the infirmary the doctor was next door in her quarters. Her eyes ran over a novel in her possession, one of many books she had acquired in her time to travel. It was not particularly thrilling or exciting but it passed the time as they travelled to whatever destination they desired to next. The alluring woman could hear the sounds of the crew bustling about the ship in their own daily rituals. Melayne was not overly familiar with the entire crew yet but there was a hope that someday she could be open and honest with them all. They were a good bunch at heart even with their broken past. Revenge is what drove them which was never a healthy way of living. Slowly she pushed herself to her feet and glided from her quarters to take a stroll along the deck of the Imperial Lotus 2. The doctors golden eyes ran over the resting form of the Co-Captain as she passed him though only for a brief moment to study his state. It was improving. Once outside the sea air pattered against her features, specs of water danced in the air and landed upon her body as she came out into full view. The waves were not overly strong but the occasional powerful wave caused water to fling itself over the rail of the ship. Some of the crew were attending their own needs as usual. The smell of food drifted from the kitchen meaning dinner was soon to be prepared. Pirate life, as it were.

Like a leaf on the wind she almost floated over the deck towards the front of the ship and settled against the side. Her large breasts pressed onto the wooden rail and her hands clasped together with her elbows resting on either side of her chest. This crew was a welcoming one. A strong one. A family. While she had wished to be open and honest with them one day she knew it would never come to pass. In the bottom of her heart, as far as she accepted, her own survival and safety was paramount and came above all else. If it meant abandoning the crew for her own safety then she would be willing to do it. It was survival of the fittest in the open sea and family, friends, comrades only slowed you down. With a soft sigh she ran her eyes over the ship once more. The Black Lotus Pirates, how long would she be part of their crew? 
?My, oh my? am I getting too comfortable??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Doc Whiskey; Old Man Secret Technique]​*
> ?Oh, I do love my tapioca pudding.? Doc says as Joseph patted him on the back. _ ?Oi, knucklehead. Don?t you realize that young punk is insulting you!?_ Khan the pipe screams leaping from Doc?s mouth its carved head almost doubling in size again. Doc blinked a moment looking at his pipe floating in mid air.  ?Didn?t I tell ya not to jump out of my mouth again!? Doc shouts grabbing the pipe in a quick snatch not even commenting on the insinuation that Joseph was insulting him. But that was of little consequence as a Robot showed up out of the blue. Attention turned to it and Doc saw his opportunity, he didn?t really care if one of the boats were inoperable. As long as the other was sea worthy he could leave. So as Joseph attempted to hug or whatever he was trying to do to the robot Doc start to tip toe heading toward the ship that Joseph and the other man was riding. The sounds of a scuffle between the two new comers and Joseph didn?t even  register on Doc?s radar until he heard.
> 
> 
> ...



"Ogre sword style, Cutting Tree!" Joseph leaps in front of roboman and slices the hammock in half. "Oi.... Old man." The pirate captain was looking down at the ground while speaking to doc. "I was curios... Just where did you think you were going?" A dark aura began to build around Joseph, the image of an Oni with great horns built up as the air darkened around him. "Eh?!" Joseph stands upright, his head cocked to the right. He had assumed the old man was heading for his boat, "No one touches the Nonki."

Joseph flies forward. "IT WAS A GIFT FROM SOMEONE IMPORTANT!!" Joseph leaps forward with each step, raising his blade into the air. "Ogre Sword Style... GATE BREACHER!" 

 Green Cloaks?

?Well, looks like it?s you and me red hair.? Rex stood before the captain of whoever these guys were. The man was rather tall and well built, like a train really. But that didn?t matter to Rex right now, these guys weren?t that strong, obviously, because they aren?t the main villains! ?Tch, Fine then you little brat! TRY THIS ON FOR SIZE!? The captain charged at Rex, but the green cloak smiled. ?I guess we?ll  see who wins this clash!!!!!!?


The two men clash fists, creating a shock-wave that ripples through the battlefield and sends the unconscious bodies of the fodder flying through the air. 



Alex-


?Sigh, Do I really have to fight such a pathetic looking swordsman?? The man before Alex let out a sigh. ?Phh? even with a wound like this, I can take you out!?Alex draws his heavy blade, though it's smaller, the weight difference is impossible to compare. This blade would truly be a challenge to use, but one he would willingly take if it meant he could grow stronger.


Kaidou/Kimchi-


"Umm... Kaidou, all the opponents are taken." Kimchi places a finger to his mouth and looks up at the gunner. "Tch, looks like you're right little man. I wonder... This is going to be boring if we just stand-" Kaido was cut off when the feeling of something warm trickling down his face came over him. "Eh?" He put his hand to his cheek and pulled it away, a light coating of blood formed on his fingers... "I got shot?" He thought to himself, that was the only explanation... "Where?" He looked around when another shot tore across his right bicep. "Nnnngh... bastards a sniper..." He grumbled. "Kimchi! Take cover!" "K..KAY!" Kimchi rushes off to find a large rock, when his body suddenly falls to the ground.


"OI! KIMCHI!" "I...I'm... Ok..." Kimchi laughs, Kaido notices the fishman holding his leg, some blood coming from between his fishy fingers. "You bastard...." 



Black Lotus Pirates-

Nicholas watched Mel walk onto the deck and decided to stand next to her. He sat on the railing and face opposite of Mel. "You don't need to spend your time away from everyone else you know." Nicholas smiled. "We all owe you a debt." The co-captain looked up at the sky and closed his eyes, putting his elbows on the railing and leaning back further. "I wish these scars of mine could feel the wind on them... He found himself rubbing scars on the right side of his body... "You know, I was handsome once." He laughed. "Aye... a long time ago it feels... Though, it was only a few months.." His hands began to clench tightly. "Sorry... I suppose... Heh... It would seem pointless.. these scars, if Takeshi were to die."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ogre sword style, Cutting Tree!" Joseph leaps in front of roboman and slices the hammock in half. "Oi.... Old man." The pirate captain was looking down at the ground while speaking to doc. "I was curios... Just where did you think you were going?" A dark aura began to build around Joseph, the image of an Oni with great horns built up as the air darkened around him. "Eh?!" Joseph stands upright, his head cocked to the right. He had assumed the old man was heading for his boat, "No one touches the Nonki."
> 
> 
> Joseph flies forward. "IT WAS A GIFT FROM SOMEONE IMPORTANT!!" Joseph leaps forward with each step, raising his blade into the air. "Ogre Sword Style... GATE BREACHER!"​


​ ?Nyohohoho!? Harvey looked at the incident before him, ?There is no need to fight amongst ourselves good men, perhaps we could instigate a fair deal. *Lightning Throw*!? ZZZZZZT WHOOM BAM! Harvey's now electrified thrown weapon passed in between Joseph and Doc, causing them to separate from each other, and also barely missing the robot as well, ?Let's see here, from what I can tell, there are currently a total of six people standing in this spot including me, and two of them are pirates.? Harvey looked at the men and grinned, ?So Doc, I'm thinking I have this great idea, you see.? Harvey walked up to the man, and put an arm around him, ?If you want to be getting off this island, and me and the two pirates want to be leaving this island, then we can just round up the other two, and all of us can form a crew of pirates!?

Harvey looked over at Joseph and James, ?What do ya say, you guys are needing more members for your crew, right? I happen to be a navigator, I don't know what the good ol Doc's job is, nor do I know what the job description of the other two are, but if all six of us come together, we're sure to make a fearsome crew!? Harvey smirked at everyone around him, ?So what do all of ya say? Do ya want to be pirates, or do ya want to be regular joes for the rest of your lives?!?



> Green Cloaks?
> 
> ?Well, looks like it?s you and me red hair.? Rex  stood before the captain of whoever these guys were. The man was rather  tall and well built, like a train really. But that didn?t matter to Rex  right now, these guys weren?t that strong, obviously, because they  aren?t the main villains! ?Tch, Fine then you little brat! TRY THIS ON  FOR SIZE!? The captain charged at Rex, but the green cloak smiled. ?I guess we?ll  see who wins this clash!!!!!!?
> 
> The two men clash fists, creating a shock-wave that ripples through the  battlefield and sends the unconscious bodies of the fodder flying  through the air.



 ?Guwoh!? The Rat king dodged another swipe by Tommy, and sent more rats at him, however Tommy batted them away with his staff, this little dance was starting to get annoying, and to make matters more ridiculous he happened to be far too close to Rex's fight for his liking, the impact from his collision with the Captain nearly threw the two fighters off their feet, ?You're not going all numb with fear on me, are ya?!?

?Not a chance in your life, but I do need to finish this fight quickly.? Tommy narrowed his eyes, the only question now remained how the hell he would finish the fight up in a swift manner, ?*The Waterspout.*? Tommy spun the staff around as a blast of spiraling water knocked more rats up into the air, however the rat king merely dodged the strike, ?There's got to be a way to defeat this bastard quickly, I don't have time to play around or my staff is gonna end up toast, and I'll probably need it later.?


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ​ ?Nyohohoho!? Harvey looked at the incident before him, ?There is no need to fight amongst ourselves good men, perhaps we could instigate a fair deal. *Lightning Throw*!? ZZZZZZT WHOOM BAM! Harvey's now electrified thrown weapon passed in between Joseph and Doc, causing them to separate from each other, and also barely missing the robot as well, ?Let's see here, from what I can tell, there are currently a total of six people standing in this spot including me, and two of them are pirates.? Harvey looked at the men and grinned, ?So Doc, I'm thinking I have this great idea, you see.? Harvey walked up to the man, and put an arm around him, ?If you want to be getting off this island, and me and the two pirates want to be leaving this island, then we can just round up the other two, and all of us can form a crew of pirates!?
> 
> Harvey looked over at Joseph and James, ?What do ya say, you guys are needing more members for your crew, right? I happen to be a navigator, I don't know what the good ol Doc's job is, nor do I know what the job description of the other two are, but if all six of us come together, we're sure to make a fearsome crew!? Harvey smirked at everyone around him, ?So what do all of ya say? Do ya want to be pirates, or do ya want to be regular joes for the rest of your lives?!?



"Hmmm." Joseph rubs his chin. "No. Robot! You can join!" Joseph shouts. "Yay!" RoboMan leaps into the air. "I've found a home!" RoboMan chuckles. "Good robot!" Joseph laughs. "You! Man who fought the robot... You're cool too. And you're 120... so yeah, you're cool." Arashi nods. "Well, if it gets me off this rock, I'll go with you." Joseph nods. "Excellent." He snicked. "Now then... You two!" Joseph points at Harvey and Doc. "He tried to hurt my Robot! And seeing as the crew is family, he tried to hurt my family! I don't like people who try to hurt my family! And you! Well, you tried to make me run away. There are no scardy cats allowed! Only Men! Manly Men! Manly Men of Manly Menlyness may join! Right Robot!" "Correct!" RoboMan poses. 

"Whatever." Arashi waves giving a light chuckle. "Excellent, Robot! Monkey! Old young guy! TO THE SHIP!" Joseph marches forward, sword held out to point at the ship. 

Golden Snakes-

"Ahhh Free at last!" Jinto steps out of the medical bay without any bandages. "Those doctors on our ship really suck." "Yes. I know." Kaizo comments, brushing himself off. "So, what's the plan of attack now, I'm sure pattaya already got to the ship. I hear they made some upgrades." Kaizo shrugged. "I hate to burst your bubble. But they gave you a new ship." "Eh?" "One bigger." "Eh?" "And a new crew." "EH?" "Well, the old crew is there too, they just added more of the unlikable element. "EH??" "Oh and they didn't add the chains." "EHH???" "Or the golden snake at the front of the-" Kaizo turned to see Jinto had vanished. "Hmm? Where did he go?" 

"ARAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!" Jinto shouts, throwing a rather large chunk of stone at his new ship. "COMMANDER-SAN!!! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?!?!?!" "I WANT MY OLD SHIP!!! WHERE IS THE GOLDEN SNAKE!?!?!?" Jinto shouts. "Sir! It's been sent off to the-" "NO! I WANT MY OLD SHIP! BRING IT HERE NOW!" Jinto shouts, grabbing the marine by the neck. "But sir... It's" "BRING ME THE SHIP NOW!" The man gulps and grabs a denden mushi from his pocket. "PLEASE BRING THE GOLDEN SNAKE TO THE DOCK!!!" He shouts. 

"Excellent!" Jinto throws the man to the ground and brushes his hands off. "Now then. We wait." "Oi! You can't simply go around beating other marines!" Another command arrived on the scene. "They took my ship. I want it back." Jinto folds his arms. "You fool! They upgraded your piece of shit to a shining turd, you should be happy!" "NOTHING IS BETTER THAN THE GOLDEN SNAKE!" Jinto shouts, he didn't care if it was broken, he didn't care if it couldn't be repaired, none of them had his power.

"Tch, you foo-" The commander went to hit Jinto, but found himself crushed into the stone dock. "Don't." Jinto says simply, waiting for his old ship to arrive. "WE DON'T LEAVE TILL MY SHIP IS BEFORE MY EYES GOT IT!?!?!?!?"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2011)

*Jolly Rodgers~*

James simply picked around in his ear with his pinky as he watched the events unfold before him, one after one, old guy after old guy after robot just kept popping up. Eventually Joseph began speaking of a pirate crew.

"Eh? Pirate crew?" he looked towards his travel buddy, "Wait, is that what we are?" he thought of his father, who had left him and his family long ago to pursue the life of piracy, and it sure sounded fun, hell that was the reason he was out at sea in the first place, well at least one of them. Though he had planned on taking the world of piracy on himself...

"Alright, I suppose I can protect a few of you on our great adventure! You seem like you can handle yourself with your cannons and pee," he says, nodding to Joseph, *"But the rest of you will follow under The Great Red Monkey!"* he shouts, arms crossed and a proud look in his eyes.

"Now, to the ship!" he shouts, walking in the complete opposite direction of The Nonki.

"Oi..." Joseph says with a wave. James quickly spins around as if nothing happened, "To the ship!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 7, 2011)

*With Raido and Charlotte*

Raido and Charlotte fell into the sea with a huge splash, there was no feeling like this. It was freedom, Raido grabbed Charlotte's hand and swam off away from the island at top speed.

"Where are you going?" Charlotte asked
"Anywhere but here, we need clothes and I'm hungry" Raido said rubbing his stomach

*Elsewhere*

A man is sitting in a room that has been ransacked, paper is strewn everywhere his desk is overturned. His face is swollen and and there is blood leaking from several places on his face.

"This can't be happening to me!!" he screamed

He got off the chair he was sitting on and threw it against the wall of the room, the chair hit the wall and shattering into pieces. There was a knock at the door and a man dressed in a suit with a scarf around his neck walked through the door and looked around the room with an upturned mouth. His gaze finally fell on the face of the disfigured man. 

"You better have a good reason for calling us back here" he said with a forced smile
"Have you seen my face and my home?"
"Yes I noticed they are both not in top order" the man said fighting a smile
"This is your fault!" the noble screamed
"I'm afraid you're mistaken" the man said fixing his scarf
"You hired us to get you some fishmen, we did so"
"YOU GOT ME MONSTERS!!!!" 
"They attacked me and destroyed my house!"
"Those things sound like your problems"
"You're now in my employ I'll pay what ever. I want them back"

The man stroked his chin deep in thought

"I'll have to speak to my associate"
"I don't even know your name I only know you as the collector"
"My name is Lance and my associate is Grintold"

With that he spun on his heel and walked out the door

"Look toward the dock in about an hour if our ship is still there we have accepted your offer" Lance said 

*Back with Raido and Charlotte*

The two fishmen walked ashore on the neighbouring island to see a tiny house right on the line of trees. It was an odd place for anyone to live unless you were some kind of hermit or fisherman.

"Lets rob them" Raido said with a glint of excitement in his eyes
"OR we could knock on the door and ask for help" Charlotte said

*KNOCK KNOCK*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey; the Dilemma]​*​
Doc rolled his head and neck to the left avoiding the sword that was meant to cut or maybe even kill him. This young man was brash, maybe too brash.  His sharp yellow eye follows the movement of the Pirate as another strike is thrown; again Doc rolls his body out of the way whilst spinning toward the sandy ground. Grabbing into the beach another hammock starts to emerge. But before he can use another of his secret Old Man Hammock Techniques, Harvey another of the strange people that came to his island interferes with a technique called Lightning Throw. The electrified weapon crackles to life as it is lobbed at Joseph and Doc. Grunting Doc releases his grip on the Hammock and rolls out of the way. Small trenches are dug into the beach as Doc digs his fingers in halting his slide. The young man proposed that the six people there; though Doc didn’t associate person with Robot, but what ever right?; join forces and become a Pirate Crew.

The thought intrigued Doc, he had wanted to get back into Pirating since he was ship wrecked three long months ago on this spit of dirt known as Baroken Hippo. He didn’t know where his Sabre Fang Pirates were; but he missed them awfully. But his dream of leaving this place seemed to shatter as Joseph made it clear he didn’t want Doc to tag along. Pointing his sword at the ship he leads the band of the Robot, oldman, Monkey man and himself to the Nonki as he called it. A smile then swept across Doc’s face.

 “Bah, that is fine youngster. I really didn’t want to join your crew anyway.” Doc says now swaying in a Hammock that was supported by two poles that seemed to magically sprout from the ground. His right arm and hand was folded behind his head while he pulled down firmly on his hat pulling it down over his face with his left hand. His pipe was still firmly clenched between his teeth and the distinct purple smoke was gone, replaced by a red tented smoke that smelled of strawberry. That placid grin still hung about his features as he breaths in deeply exhaling a long stream of smoke. 

 “All this old man really wanted was a lift off this island, perhaps to the next.” Doc adds that grin getting larger.  “Well, I guess that it’s a sad thing then; and here I was willing to share my pictures of the Healing Goddess.” he adds pulling his hand from his hat. Spreading his fingers out a Polaroid pictures fan out like a deck of cards. 

The only one that can be seen real well is a back shot of the head nurse and it looked as if she was fixing to undress herself.  “I guess me and the young man there,” Doc states pulling his arm out from under his head, grabbing the pipe in his teeth he pulls it free and points the end toward Harvey,  “will be the only ones to get to enjoy these pictures.” Doc adds hoping his ploy would work to his advantage.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 7, 2011)

*Mini-Shishi - World Pirate
"Grand Line" - Avenging Norseman*​
Mini-Shishi stood next to Rush and Brolly. Both of those guys were cool, though something was off here. They were much too tall, all of a sudden. Could it be? And just as he was about to say something Mini-Shishi saw a bit shadow loom over his tiny basketball sized body.

He looked up and saw Brolly, which would be totally fine, had a giant size piece of droll fallen next to him, forecasting what was to come. And just as he suspected, but refused to believe he was picked up in to the air. Brolly looked at him, and gave him a big juicy lick. But after he realized that Mini-Shishi was NOT yummy he set the robot back on the ground and walked away. With droll all over his right body side and dripping to the ground Mini-Shishi seemed to take on a bored but annoyed expression.

His left foot was vibrating a little, showing that an outburst was to come. And indeed seconds later it did, as the little Haro-bot jumped in to the air, his right fist raised in to the air and shaking madly as Mini-Shishi yelled out. "I'm not food you dimwit!~Haro." But as he once again reached the ground Shishi seemed to get depressed... He couldn't deny it any longer... He was in a different body. A little orange one... He was Haro? Nooooooooooo~

How could this have happened??? Damn you Moby Bridge!!! He couldn't deny it anymore, so as if reaching the heavens he "grabbed" the air above him as he was on his knees. "I'm smaaaaaaaallll~Haro!!!!" A painful realization...


----------



## Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

*Zero: One Down, Three to go*

Zero's walk was slow and filled with surpressed anger. That annoying animal made him look bad in front of his crewmember. Unforgettable. Unforgivable.

*"Let me." *he said, just as Dsurion was about to finish the animal off. The air around him was flickering. He was mad now. His powers where seeping out of his body, removing random pieces of the surrounding area.
*
"Your head will be mine."* He held his hands in cross, his facial features showing his massive hatred and anger towards everything. Pure evil. *"Zero Zero no More Lance - Crossfire!"* he yelled out as he quickly moved his hands to the sides of his body. The head of the creature rolled off it's body.

*"Mount it. I will take down the next one myself."* he said to Dsurion, not even looking at him. *"Feel free to watch when you come back."*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Doc Whiskey; the Dilemma]​*
> Doc rolled his head and neck to the left avoiding the sword that was meant to cut or maybe even kill him. This young man was brash, maybe too brash.  His sharp yellow eye follows the movement of the Pirate as another strike is thrown; again Doc rolls his body out of the way whilst spinning toward the sandy ground. Grabbing into the beach another hammock starts to emerge. But before he can use another of his secret Old Man Hammock Techniques, Harvey another of the strange people that came to his island interferes with a technique called Lightning Throw. The electrified weapon crackles to life as it is lobbed at Joseph and Doc. Grunting Doc releases his grip on the Hammock and rolls out of the way. Small trenches are dug into the beach as Doc digs his fingers in halting his slide. The young man proposed that the six people there; though Doc didn?t associate person with Robot, but what ever right?; join forces and become a Pirate Crew.
> 
> The thought intrigued Doc, he had wanted to get back into Pirating since he was ship wrecked three long months ago on this spit of dirt known as Baroken Hippo. He didn?t know where his Sabre Fang Pirates were; but he missed them awfully. But his dream of leaving this place seemed to shatter as Joseph made it clear he didn?t want Doc to tag along. Pointing his sword at the ship he leads the band of the Robot, oldman, Monkey man and himself to the Nonki as he called it. A smile then swept across Doc?s face.
> ...



?I am offended sir!? Joseph starts to walk backwards with his hands folded. ?Do you think me some kind of pervert who would simply allow someone to join because they have some kind of? provocative picture of a beautiful woman!? The gal! The Nerve!? Joseph has managed to find his way to Doc and begin shifting through the pictures as he spoke. ?Honestly, what kind of man do you take me for??

"How did you get this panty shot?" Joseph whispered. "Sir, i am greatly offended." Joseph stuffs the pictures into his jacket. "Now then, Get to the ship.

*Golden Snakes-*

Soon, the previous Golden Snake ship was brought to the dock, the Golden Snake crew had all been removed from their new ship by Jinto, even the new members had been moved off. "There commander! Your old ship is here! But it's no longer usable, you cracked the hull, you broke the keel, there's nothing you can do to mak-" Jinto walked past the marine and headed towards the ship. "This is going to suck." He thought to himself, rushing forward and leaping into the air. "NNNNN" Jinto's arms fuse with chains and fling out. latching onto each of the ships. "FUUUUSSSSSEEEEE!!!" 

Jinto pulled hard on each ship until a bright light flashed throughout the marine base. When the light faded, there was only one ship left. It was the size of the battleship Jinto had been given, but everything about it resembled the Golden Snake, the snake head and cannon, the chains... "Huff.... huff... huff...." Jinto fell to the ground, sweating and breathing heavily. "Never fused... things that big before..." He laughed. "The golden snake!!!" The fodder of the crew shout, rushing towards the ship with tears in their eyes. 

The ship they'd spent so many months and years on.... It was made better.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 7, 2011)

*Shaw Donise - A devestating loss*

The words hit home loke nothing else. "Disqualifed." This was a disgrace. Cheating when it comes to food was something he would rather die before doing.

It was a destroyed man that left the contest grounds. The crowd started wispering. _"Isn't that the Shaw guy. I knew he was no good. He always annoyed people to no end."_ Then the first item hit him. Was this it. Was the great chef reduced to target practice? More items followed the first. Mostly tomatoes and other fruits and food, but shoes and dirty underwear was also thrown. 
_
"Shaw didn't cheat! I watched him the entire time! He never looked away from the food!"_ Shaw turned around. Mari was running towards him. She was angry. Not at Shaw, but the people of the town. _"This man made the famous Roger Ruffy perfectly on taste alone! And then some disgusting loser and his crew of thugs tries to tell you that he is cheating, when it was obvious tha-"_ She was cut short by the sound of a gunshot.

*"Mari?" *Shaw asked. The fear that struck his heart was the only thing that kept him from screaming. A small trail of blood ran down her white top. She turned around. She stared at Shaw with a look of fear and dispair. She was shot.* "No. Mari, no. NO! NO, NO, NO!!!" *he yelled , catching her body as she fell. *"You can't die! You can't die! Do you hear me Mari!? Don't you dare! DON'T YOU DARE DIE!"* his eyes were wet, his palms sweaty and bloody from trying to pressure the wound. A man came running towards her. _"I am a doctor, she need to come with me."_ he said, taking Mari out of Shaw's hands. 

Shaw stood up, trembeling. He then turns around, looking straight on the man who just shot his love. It was Mordy. His left arm twisted a bit, before it was balled into a fist. *"I promised myself to never use my hands to fight."* he said, walking slowly towards Mordy. "Stop, or I will shoot!" Mordy snarled, pointing his gun at Shaw. Shaw didn't care.* "But this..this in..UNFORGIVABLE!"* he screamed out, knocking Mordy down. But that was nowhere near enough. He sat down on top of Mordy and started punding loose on Mordy's face. He started speaking, hitting hard at each word. *"You. Will. Die. Now. You. MURDERER!"* At the last word, he mashed Mordy's face in. Mordy was lying there, unmoving.  He didn't know if he was dead or not, he was still not done. Only after several minutes had passed did he stop punshing his face in. When he stood up, he looked at his hands. They where bloody and bruised.
*
"Mari.."* he wispered.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 7, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> ?I am offended sir!? Joseph starts to walk backwards with his hands folded. ?Do you think me some kind of pervert who would simply allow someone to join because they have some kind of? provocative picture of a beautiful woman!? The gal! The Nerve!? Joseph has managed to find his way to Doc and begin shifting through the pictures as he spoke. ?Honestly, what kind of man do you take me for??
> 
> "How did you get this panty shot?" Joseph whispered. "Sir, i am greatly offended." Joseph stuffs the pictures into his jacket. "Now then, Get to the ship.



?Ohoho, those were some interesting pictures there.? Harvey looked at Joseph, ?Say, have you ever heard of the rumored Island of Drunkards? They say it's a legendary island of paradise where you can drink to your hearts content, and the women on that island are some of the most beautiful you could have possibly seen, akin to the greatest Goddesses on the planet.? Harvey smirked as he looked at the sky, ?Everyone who's ever returned from the island has claimed it to be the single greatest paradise they have ever visited, even greater than some of the paradises in the Grand Line.? Harvey nodded to himself, ?I asked people to describe the location, and was able to mark the possible location of this island on my map, however no one has ever been able to prove it's existence before.?

Harvey grinned at Joseph, ?So what do ya say? Would you like me to navigate your ship to a possible legendary island with all the women and booze you could dream of?? Harvey pointed at his boat, ?Of course I'll have to grab my map off that rickety old fishing boat real quick.? Harvey questioned the existence of such an island himself, however one of his original goals in setting out had been finding that island in order to map it and prove it's existence to the world.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ohoho, those were some interesting pictures there.? Harvey looked at Joseph, ?Say, have you ever heard of the rumored Island of Drunkards? They say it's a legendary island of paradise where you can drink to your hearts content, and the women on that island are some of the most beautiful you could have possibly seen, akin to the greatest Goddesses on the planet.? Harvey smirked as he looked at the sky, ?Everyone who's ever returned from the island has claimed it to be the single greatest paradise they have ever visited, even greater than some of the paradises in the Grand Line.? Harvey nodded to himself, ?I asked people to describe the location, and was able to mark the possible location of this island on my map, however no one has ever been able to prove it's existence before.?
> 
> Harvey grinned at Joseph, ?So what do ya say? Would you like me to navigate your ship to a possible legendary island with all the women and booze you could dream of?? Harvey pointed at his boat, ?Of course I'll have to grab my map off that rickety old fishing boat real quick.? Harvey questioned the existence of such an island himself, however one of his original goals in setting out had been finding that island in order to map it and prove it's existence to the world.



"Not interested." Joseph shrugged, he didn't really care for alcohol all that much. "But go get your crap anyway, I'm not waiting all day for you and the old man, so hurry up." Joseph headed towards the ship, correct James once more as they walked off. "Why wouldn't you want to go to an island of booze and woman?" Arashi asked. "Been there.... It's not like they say." The Jolly Rodgers arrive at the Nonki...

"It looks like a piece of crap." Arashi comments. "It's my piece of crap." Joseph responds, leaping onto the deck. "Hurry up! I wanna set sail and get the hell out of here soon as possible!"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 7, 2011)

*North Blue...*

The sun sparkled off the waves like so many diamonds on an ever shifting surface.  A lone ship stood out on the water slowly bobbing in the liquid, its sail hung limp and lifeless with no breeze to make it billow.  On board three lone souls moved upon the deck.  A woman put a hand over her eyes and looked up at the hanging white cloth.  ?Oh come on...?  She grumbled before letting out a sigh.

?No reason to fret!?  A blonde said looking up from the pieces of metal in his hand, a beloved puzzle that the woman had put together.  ?The wind will come and take us to my albatross!?  he grinned at her before looking down once more.

?Yeah...?  Another man joined the conversation from a hammock that he had rigged up.  It swung lazy from the momentum of the one leg hanging over the side it, his toes pushing against the rail.  ?Enjoy the sun...?  he yawned then and relaxed some more.

?I need parts!  I can't possibly fix this stuff if I don't have parts.  And, if we don't move I can't get parts.  I need part!?  The woman stomped her feet onto the deck.  ?Besides its hot...?  She mumbled brushing the back of her hand against her forehead to wipe off the few droplets of sweat.  

?Then we must get you to shore!  I don't like to see a damsel in distress!?  The blonde man tossed the metal to the deck in a clang, the pieces coming apart.

?Thank you Dude!?  The woman grinned.

?Oh!  Did you see that Tony!?  Dude pointed to the puzzle as his eyes jumped excitedly from her to the game.  ?It came apart!  I solved it!?

?No you didn't.  It solved its self when it hit the deck.?  The dark haired man in the hammock grinned behind closed eyes.

?Don't do that to him Ruark!?  Tony squeaked when she saw the crestfallen look on Dude's face.

?No...He is right...?  Dude walked over and gathered up the pieces and shoved them into Tony's arms.  ?Put it back together please.?

?I thought we were going to get this tub moving...?

?How are we suppose to do that?  I wouldn't say that unless we had some wind.?  he looked at her completely confused before taking back the puzzle Tony had fixed.

?But...I...you...?

A laugh burst from the other man.  ?When are you going to figure out how he works??  Ruark sat up and let his legs dangle over the edge.  ?Why don't you come sit by me and let the world move on without us??

?Why would I want to do that??  Tony looked as confused as Dude from moments before.

Ruark just shook his head, still chuckling at the pair he had teamed up with, then a wide grin appeared along with a dimple that showed he was completely amused over something and he pointed upward.  

The sail had began to flutter.

?Finally!?  Tony squealed loudly and ran to get things ready to sail.

?Well, somehow she did something...?  Dude rubbed the back of his head, shrugged then walked over to the wheel and turned the rudder.

A heavy bellow sent the ship lurching forward causing Tony to lose her footing and land against Ruark who still lounged in his hammock.  ?I offered a couple of minutes ago but I guess we still can.  Dude can sail by himself.?  His dimple showed with his mirth.

?Oh stop that!?  Tony said blushing and disengaging herself from him in such a hurry that the hammock flipped tossing Ruark on the ships deck in a heap.  He only laughed as Tony sputtered an apology.

?Just get things going.?  He laughed waving her off and climbing to his feet.

The weather cooperated and the small sloop sailed for a couple of hours through the mighty ocean.  ?Land ho!?  Ruark called from the crows nest and pointed.

?Huh?  What??  Dude looked up from piece of rope he had been playing with.  ?Okay!?  he called back  realizing what was being said.  He grabbed the wheel and turned so that they pointed straight for it.  Another hour and they were gently bumping against the wharf.

?Finally!  Where is the town??  A few odd buildings stood nearby while a couple of people wandered about.  

?It be that way.?  A man pointed off in the distance.

?Thank you!? Tony called then turned around.  ?Now keep an eye on things but don't let yourself be seen okay??  She lectured Ratchet who almost seemed to nod and scurried back below deck.  

The trio made their way to the buildings in the distance and paused at the fence.  ?Well this isn't exactly welcoming.?  Tony frowned looking through the holes in the fence.

A small noise was heard and they turned toward a small shack nestled against the rock that the fence was connected to.  Looking from side to side a midget slowly made his way from it then sighed before smiling.  ?Hello! And Welcome to Fyrestone! I have been employed by the Pandora tourism group to help guide you around the peaceful city and show you the main attractions! My name is?.? 

?Yeah...oh look at that rock!?  Dude exclaimed completely ignoring the midget and rushing over to pick up a small white rock that sparkled in the sun.

?Dougal.?  Dougal finished talking to the other and glancing at Dude who was looking at a couple of other rocks.  ?It seems that we have a bit of commotion going inside but I will open the gate and let you help!?  His voice shook slightly at the end of his statement.  Dougle rushed over hit a couple of buttons then disappeared back into his shelter.

?It was nice to meet you!?  Tony called after him.  ?I thought he was going to show us some main attractions.?

?Must have changed his mind when he saw Dude.?  Ruark laughed then grabbed the man's arm, pulling him to a standing position.  ?Let's go see what the fuss is about.?  He dragged the protesting man behind him as he headed toward the ruckus with Tony walking beside him.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 7, 2011)

As the morning sun rose, so did Samantha to find Nicholas staring at an island in the distance. The amount of boats on its shore showed that there was some type of presence. Whether it was military or Pirate, the way the winds were taking them it appeared that it would be their first destination since they came out of prison. 

 "Hey old man, I didn't think that you wanted to go anywhere where there was tight military influence?" Samantha asked, trying to deduce just what was going on on the island.

Nicholas at first appeared to be like a statue, not changing his gaze at the far off island, but he soon changed his gaze to Samantha.

"...When I was in the Marines there was a huge fiasco about this island. Apparently, some prospectors found an ancient piece of text that detailed some vast treasure on the island. When translated, it was called, ' The Vault.'  The natives then used it to their advantage, and began to advertise the idea to every pirate they could find."  Nicholas replied, turning his gaze back to the now close island.

" Oh yeah, I remember hearing something about that a long time ago. It was called Pandora, right?"  Samantha asked again. 

Nicholas simply nodded. The boat was nearing the shore, and his attention was focused on a skirmish in a city near their docking point.

"Sooooooo, why did you choose to come to an island where their selling point is an ancient myth? Is the allure of a vault full of hi-tech weaponry really that appeasing to you?" Samantha jested, putting her left arm around Nicholas.

Nicholas shrugged her harm off of him. He then turned to her, and said calmly, " Oh, the vault is real alright. But what I seek is even greater than any weapon you could find in there."

" What could possibly be worth more than something found in the Vault of Pandora?!" Samantha asked, her interest peaked.

" Information," Nicholas replied, " There's someone on this island that has more of it than person, corporation, or government in the world."

Samantha, though disappointed, got off the boat with Nicholas. 

As they proceded onto the island, the conflict in the city grew further. 

" As luck would have it, the person I'm looking for is in there. Come on, let's see if he needs any help" Nicholas announced as he started to rush towards the city.

The duo snuck in through a hole in the gates. As shots were fired from nearly every angle, they noticed another group of travelers coming into the city. 

" Must be a Devil Fruit user..." said Samantha, commenting on one of the trio's wings

" Let's hang back and see if they'll deal with these bandits for us," Nicholas replied.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 7, 2011)

*Fyrestone.*

Kagami had run ahead with Shinpachi already out of breath as he followed her. "Why the hell am I running into gunfire? In no way, shape or form is that a good idea." 

Mion simply strolled behind them, listening intently for the positions of the bandits. She already knew Shinpachi and Kagami's heartbeat and breathing pattern. The Bandits were also quite obvious to pick out, but she looked behind her as she heard a few more. Her ears picked up the conversation that they were having and she nodded to herself. They weren't with the Bandits. From the sounds of it, they seemed relatively harmless. "Don't worry about the group behind us." she said as she strolled past the cowering Shinpachi.

"Huh?" Shinpachi said looking around, by the time he looked back to Mion, she was gone.

Kagami had been spitting on everything she could see that she could transport, as was normal for her. She wished that there was another way to activate her powers but part of her had to be on the object she wished to teleport.

Shinpachi was sweating. It was hot. He took cover behind a rock more out of exhaustion than tactical reasons. "Dear god...I ....need to get into shape...!" he panted. Meanwhile Kagami had taken out 3 Bandits, making large rocks and debris fall from the sky.

Mion struck from the dark corners, screams coming from behind the buildings as the unsuspecting men were pulled behind by the Bat woman. 

"No one stabs my buddies but me!" one of the bandits yelled as Mion withdrew a bloody hand from a torso. 

Shinpachi was not getting involved. He was not the type to rush into battle but remained close enough to it to provide aid if it was absolutely neccessary. He had no qualms in admitting that he was scared. He was just a regular guy pulled into servitude to Kagami as he had a debt to pay her. As he sat, he saw another group heading towards them.

"Wonderful, this must be the group Mion told me about. Don't worry about them....does that mean Don't worry I'm going to kill them or Don't worry you can take them or Don't worry they are nice?" he stood up and dusted himself down to greet them, only to duck again as he heard gunfire. "Yay for guns..."

He looked beside him and saw a small tunnel that Dougal was crawling in. They both stared at each other in silence. "Um...room there for me?"

"I'm sorry! This is a Midget only tunnel, please use the paths intended for non-midgets!"

"But there's gunfire!" Shinpachi said, "I thought you said this was a peaceful place!"

"Look!" he pointed behind Shinpachi, who turned to see nothing but a blue sky. 

"I don't see.." he looked around but Dougal had gone. "Why do people keep doing that to me...?"

The group had now reached where Shinpachi was hiding. "So hi and yeah...um...please don't kill me." he said to the group. The gunfire had stopped from around the corner. He couldn't hear anything and didn't know if the Bandits had won or if Kagami and Mion had.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 7, 2011)

WEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

WEOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

WEOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!​
An ear bursting siren sounded throughout the _*X*treme Machine._ The sound was so annoying and loud that it forced all of the Marines aboard the ship to fall on the ground and cover their ears. A sea king that was headed towards the _*X*treme Machine_ soundly stopped and plunged towards the seafloor to escape the sound.

Commander Lucio appeared from below deck with his head held high while he marched like an actual soldier. The loud siren didn't seem to affect the Marine Commander in the slightest. In Lucio's right hand he held a megaphone. In his left hand a file. The Commander glanced across the deck to see all of his fellow Marines rolling around in agony from the sound.

The siren stopped.​
All of the Marines slowly removed their hands from their ears. They looked around nervously at one another to make sure all of them had survived the audio attack alright. Some of them are knocked-out on the deck, others are traumatized; but the majority of them are alright. They looked up towards the sky with renewed hope for their ears. Everything would be alright......

*"AAAAAAAATTENTION XTREME MARINE SQUADRON!!! WE HAVE A NEW MISSION!!!!!!!"​*
Lucio hollared on the megaphone with volume that rivaled that of the siren. All of the Marines fell to the ground once again in agony, covering their ears for dear life. 

*"THIS IS NO TIME FOR TRAINING, SO CUT THAT SHIT OUT NOW!!!! IT APPEARS THAT IT'S ANOTHER HOSTAGE SITUATION!!! WE GET TO BE NINJAS AGAIN! IF YOU STILL HAVE YOUR NINJA OUTFIT, PLEASE RAISE YOUR HAND AND SAY- SERENA-SAMA PLEASE SIT DOWN AND LISTEN! YOU'RE COMING TOO CLOSE.....WHY'RE YOU RUNNING....AHHHHHHHH!!!!"​*
Lucio dropped the megaphone and literally started running for his life while Serena chased him with the charge of a bull. The Commander quickly used his devil fruit ability and phased through the deck of the ship, stopping Serena in her tracks.

As Serena walked away, Lucio appeared from below deck holding the megaphone an inch from her ear, like a ghost sneaking up on an unexpecteed victim.

*"THIS ISN'T VERY PROFESSIONAL, SERENA! STOP THIS MADNESS!!!"​*
**WHAM!**​
Serena kicked Lucio square in the face and sent him flying into the ocean. All of the Marines rushed to the railing of the ship to see their struggling Commander attempt to swim, but fall prey to the ocean because of his devil fruit ability.

_"Somebody save him!!!"
"He can't swim!!!"
"At least there's no more yelling....."
"He's not going to be too happy after this....."_

Finally, one of the Marines dived in and saved the Commander. Lucio laid out on the deck gasping for air. Someone was going to go save him eventually, but they were just a bit hesitant.

"*Cough* Get ready.....*cough* for the misssion *cough* somebody get my ninja suit! *cough*"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 7, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey; All Aboard; wait, this isn’t a Train…]​*​
 “Aye, aye Captain.” Doc replies to the order to get on the ship. In the time it took Joseph to tell Harvey to also gather his things Doc and the hammock he was lying in were gone. Just large yellow blinking lines were left flashing in the air. _ “We’re too HIGH!”_ Khan yelps from the Crow’s Nest. The two large poles that were sunk in the sand just moments ago were now somehow affixed or attached to the inner part of the structure. Between them Doc’s Hammock as well as he can be seen swaying in the light breeze. His left arm and  right leg hung over the sides of the Hammock and he can be heard lightly snoring. In the man’s draped hand was a suitcase stuffed to the brim. What appeared to be a white sleeve of a business shirt jutted from the closed case. 

_ “SOMEBODY! GET ME DOWN!!!!!!!!_ Khan cries as he is spun in Doc’s teeth as he slept. 

*[Dsurion; The Next Test; Zero fights Alone]​*​
Dsurion cocked an eyebrow; was Zero serious. Yes, why mentally ask something such as that. Of course Zero was serious. He was always serious in these type situations. There was to be no arguing here. Stooping down, Dsurion snatches up the beast’s head and tucks it under his arm,  “Aye Cap’ian.” Dsurion replies turning on his left heel. Moments later his heavy footsteps can be heard as he walks away down the corridor to his work shop.  “Wake up 4d-4, I have ah small task for ya mate.” he says slapping his hip pouch with his free hand. Two light blue eyes light up in the darkness and dim once or twice to convey human blinking. A moment later the small mechanical man is free and following his creator.  “I’m going to have you mount this head for Zero.” he states as they close in on the door to his laboratory and shop. Pushing it open he and Frenzy step into Dr. Jackal’s ideal home.

All sorts of nasty things hung form the wall. Chemicals and compounds lined tables as beakers full of colored liquids boiled under burners. Setting the monster’s head on the table Dsurion briefly looks at the thin armor he had been working on for the last month. In their off training hours he would tinker with it until he fell asleep. It was almost done. That thought alone brought a wicked smile to the malicious mechanic’s face.  “Do you have any questions Frenzy?” Dsurion asks turning back to his creation as it was already peeling the hide from the skull.  “No.” it states sharply not even turning to look his creator in the eyes. That was all that was needed. With a slow turn Dsurion is back off to the Arena that had been constructed. 

Minutes later he is propped up in the main Archway of the Arena. Crossing his arms over his chest he watches as Zero fights the next creature alone.

*[Kenneth; Bloody Noise and a New Mission]​*​
The drills were almost over for the day; and Kenneth was taking, in his opinion at least, a well deserved whiskey break. But as he pulled the flask to his lips the most annoying alarm he had ever heard sounds. His eye widen as he drops the flask to the deck. As the contents spill out, and start to eat through the deck, Kenneth falls to one knee. 



			
				Siren said:
			
		

> WEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> WEOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> WEOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!​



Kenneth looks around, * “Whit in th’ bloody hell is thit?”* he screams. He however gets no reply as the other Marines are already on the ground writhing in pain clutching their ears. Being next to a canon he quickly devises a way to guard his hearing from the deafening tone that was blaring around him. Crawling over to the canon balls he picks up one of the eight pound shots. Holding it between his fingers he locks down and twists. With a screech the canon ball rips in two with little effort. Pullign the two halves into his palms he clenches his fist crushing them. Rolling his fingers around he smoothes the two halves out and quickly shoves them in his ears. Silence; oh the sweet silence. 

* “Nao thit be whit I’m talkin’ ’bout.”* he says with a relieved look about his face as he pulled himself to his full height again. 

Some moments later Commander Lucio appears on deck, walking with stride and purpose. Kenneth figured the man had something to say, so he was going to pull the canon chunks from his ears when the siren stopped. Or at least he was until he saw the megaphone in Lucio’s hand. Sweat pour down Kenneth’s face as dropped his arms to his side. 



> *"THIS IS NO TIME FOR TRAINING, SO CUT THAT SHIT OUT NOW!!!! IT APPEARS THAT IT'S ANOTHER HOSTAGE SITUATION!!! WE GET TO BE NINJAS AGAIN! IF YOU STILL HAVE YOUR NINJA OUTFIT, PLEASE RAISE YOUR HAND AND SAY- SERENA-SAMA PLEASE SIT DOWN AND LISTEN! YOU'RE COMING TOO CLOSE.....WHY'RE YOU RUNNING....AHHHHHHHH!!!!"​*



The whole scene was comical and Kenneth couldn’t help but grin, it all seemed to die down with Lucio phasing away, but he signed his own death warrant by reacquiring the megaphone. Holding the device an inch from the woman’s ear he yells at her. A solid kick to the chops sends Lucio flying. And with a splash down the whole ordeal went into over drive as Marines debated on who was to rescue their Commander. Kenneth however turn his attention to the megaphone as he walked up to it. Picking it up he places it between his palms. With a light squeeze he crushes it like a tin can. Tossing it into the sea he turns and pulls the canon ball from his ears. * “Wander whit th’ mission is aboot?’* Kenneth asks aloud picking up the dropped file as Lucio is fished from the sea.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> The crew continued to walk through the beautiful white streets of the kingdom. They saw plenty of shops and joyful residents of the kingdom but...
> 
> ...




*tap tap tap tap tap* As the Queen sat at her desk, reading over a very large document, the pen in her hand produced a steady, rhythmic beat. As time progressed, her tapping became faster and more furious as she was still on the same page. Finally it reached the point where she couldn't take it anymore "AAAGGHHHH! I can't take it anymore!" she let out. "What the hell is this even saying!?" she yelled, rubbing through her hair like crazy. It's a document regarding new construction codes and regulations. Some feel that the color white isn't th... Synthia, the Queen's assistant, was cut off by the sound of a large ripping noise. The Queen had ripped the document in half. White is the symbol of purity, something this kingdom lacked before I took control. It is to remind the citizens of what they have gained. And the fact that white is your favorite color has nothing to do with it? she said sarcastically, causing the Queen to blush. TH-THAT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!!! she retaliated. Regardless, you should read over this copy I had made. After that, you have a meeting you must attend, a knighting ceremony, a... she continued on reading from a long list that dropped to the floor and rolled out the door. The Queen simply slid her chair back and stood I'm going out she said plainly. Synthia adjusted her glasses, then sparks flew between the two as they stared at each other. Immediately, the sound of a tussle broke out in the room, with the Queen running out laughing I'll leave everything to you! she said with a big smile.

As she walked around outside,the Queen was greeted by everyone that crossed her path, some even offering gifts as she walked by. Even the children ran up to her to play. After a while of entertaining the children, she returned to walking through the streets, while enjoying some of the sweets she had been given. She was completely ignorant of the ruckus that had been started by the newcomers. That is, until one of them came flying by, almost crashing into her. As the man hopped up, and motioned to continue fighting, Camon swiftly stepped in and grabbed Drake by the shoulder. Camon was the Queen's loyal bodyguard and oldest friend. He had been accompanying her the entire time *What is the meaning of this reckless destruction and disturbance you are causing? Your actions endangered the Queen. I should have you arrested.* Drake was surprised as he quickly turned around and snapped back to his senses. _"Mutiny? First mate? Crew?"_ the Queen thought for a moment before coming to the conclusion that these people were pirates. Wait Camon, invite them to dinner. her words came as a surprise as it was unusual for her to just invite random strangers for dinner.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 7, 2011)

"So hi and yeah...um...please don't kill me." 

Hahaha, we're not going to kill any of you. Especially not a cutie like you..." Samantha answered.

_They fall so easily_, Samantha thought, as the young man became noticeably charmed by Samantha.

Nicholas looked around as Samantha began to talk to the Pirate. It wasn't surprising, seeing as her occupation prior to being put in Prison was... one that dealt with constantly being involved with people. That was about all that Nicholas knew about her, but the thought of who she was didn't concern him at the moment. Soon enough he found a rock that covered a tunnel, which appeared deep enough to be able to get everyone out of the city. As he sliced the rock in half, a midget popped up. 

" Hey, Midget only!"  Dougal shouted at Nicholas, obviously infuriated. 

Nicholas simply gave Douglas a deep, angry stare. 

" Uhm... quick, look at the sky!" Dougal tried once more.

Nicholas replied by quickly slashing the air with his DF sword to create a vacuum in front of Dougal,  so quick that it was hard sucking the air out of his lungs, causing the midget to lose consciousness. 

" Samantha, come over here. We could use your ability to get through this tunnel." Nicholas said, motioning for her to come over to him.

" Awww, can't we help this guy out first? All he wants us to do is help his friends stop some bandits" Samantha pleaded. 

"I don't think that will be necessary."  Nicholas responded, as he pointed his sword towards the bandits who were now out cold.

" Well... I'll at least need his name." Samantha said.


----------



## Ender (Jul 7, 2011)

As the weeks went by, Ryuu got more and more of his body back in shape. He could finally walk around without needing a cane or having someone close by to catch him if he fainted. He was smart enough to know that he wasn’t fully recovered so he didn’t push himself with his training. He needed to develop his Tekkai to a higher level, so that he would never be crushed to that extent ever again. As much as it hurt, the defeat was an eye opener to him, showing him the difference between him and the big leagues. If he had any hopes of pursuing his dreams, he needed to step it up big time and take his Rokushiki training to next level. 

As he sat in the basking sun, concentrating on his meditation and body, he could hear Dove running through her exercises with Snipe. With the help of Thrush, Ryuu built several shooting-type machines, one for Snipe, which fired off several clay pigeons into the air, while Dove’s machine fired off small sacks filled with sand towards her.

Dove had come to him before Ohara, with a request to learn Soru.  She hadn’t actually said anything but Ryuu picked it up from the way she’d made running gestures with her fingers while pointing him. “So you want to learn soru, am I translating that correctly?” Dove simply nodded. “Alright, I’ve already thought of a regiment for you, give me a couple days to get everything ready.” One of Dove’s eyebrows went up, with her unspoken question. “Why do I have regiment ready for you? I suspected that Soru training was what you wanted before from your behavior. I’ll let you know when it’s ready.” Dove simply nodded her thanks and walked away. 

That had been weeks ago. Taking a break from his meditation, Ryuu watched the two women train. Snipe was doing well by herself, not letting one clay pigeon escape her deadly shots. Dove was progressing at a good rate as well, no longer getting hit by every sack that came shooting towards her. After she got her handle down on Soru and started using it with ease, he planned on merging their two regiments together, giving Snipe a live, fast target to shoot at while Dove dodged shots fired by an experienced shooter.  Hopefully, they’ll reach that stage before they left this island but they can always train on the ship. Thrush and he made sure to make the machines compact and portable.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2011)

*Adrift in the Grand Line*
Annie stared up at the bright sun with a forlorn expression, feeling the overwhelming heat against her face, which was already as red as a tomato. "Rain!" she croaked in a dry and cracked voice. Annie leaned tiredly against the railing of the _Cutie Pie_, the modest one cabin schooner with which she had boldly ventured into the Grand Line with. 

She had seemed on a roll at that point. Her life had been saved by some crazy dude climbing Reverse Mountain to see his daughter, and he had even given her a log pose with which to navigate the elusive magnetic currents of the Grand Line. She should've realized then that things were simply going too well for her, it had to be too good to be true. There was always a catch. The fickle bitch known as fate was merely drawing her in in order to sweep the rug out from under her. Annie reached into her pocket and produced the silver log pose which Phoenix D. Roy had given to her. The tiny little compass arrow hung limply within the center of the tiny glass orb. About two days after she left Twin Capes the thing had simply gone inert. After some investigation she discovered a tiny crack on the underside of the log pose. 

At first Annie thought that she would luck out and encounter a passing boat, but she had not seen a single soul until yesterday when she crossed paths with a pirate ship. Annie had practically begged the crew for some help, but the captain, some asshole named in an iron mask named Falgor simply laughed her off and sailed away. Annie regretted not shooting the bastard in the back of the head. With no food or water for the last four days, she had simple reached her limit. Annie tossed away the log pose into the ocean. "THANKS ROY!" she shouted, but what came out was a hoarse croak.  

Annie's pitiful yell attracted the attention of her pet she panther cub, Muffin. The tiny cub emerged from the cabin and gazed curiously at Annie through bright amber eyes. All in all she seemed in much better shape then Annie, not surprising since the feline was from the hostile climate of Amazon Lily. "Well look who woke up for her morning stroll, the little Empress herself," Annie said with a mock bow. 

Suddenly she felt a wave lightheadedness and staggered awkwardly to the deck. Annie laughed madly and rolled over onto her back. "Looks like this is my last ride..." she muttered with resignation in her voice. "Yup, that's all there is too it. I didn't even get a chance to find that bitch Asuka, or get my revenge against the Don."  Annie swore to haunt that fat bastard Don Diego for the rest of his days, and maybe Rek too. 

As Annie pondered the mysterious ways of ghosts, Muffin emitted an excited growl. The tiny cub scampered past Annie and leaped atop the railing. She purred excitedly and her long tail swished back and forth in the air. Annie tilted her head up at the panther. "What's got you so excited?"  She turned about and gazed through the gaps in the railing. Her eyes went wide as she caught sight of a ship in the distance. Annie bounced to her feet and gripped the railing tightly, almost losing her balance again. 

"IT'S A SHIP!!" 

Muffin growled. 

"I know it's a viking ship. Never met a viking before but..."  Annie paused and shook her head. "Wait why am I talking to a panther?"  She waved tiredly towards the ship, screaming hoarsely at the top of her lungs. If they didn't stop then she'd take out her rocket launcher and sink them.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> *tap tap tap tap tap* As the Queen sat at her desk, reading over a very large document, the pen in her hand produced a steady, rhythmic beat. As time progressed, her tapping became faster and more furious as she was still on the same page. Finally it reached the point where she couldn't take it anymore "AAAGGHHHH! I can't take it anymore!" she let out. "What the hell is this even saying!?" she yelled, rubbing through her hair like crazy. It's a document regarding new construction codes and regulations. Some feel that the color white isn't th... Synthia, the Queen's assistant, was cut off by the sound of a large ripping noise. The Queen had ripped the document in half. White is the symbol of purity, something this kingdom lacked before I took control. It is to remind the citizens of what they have gained. And the fact that white is your favorite color has nothing to do with it? she said sarcastically, causing the Queen to blush. TH-THAT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH IT!!! she retaliated. Regardless, you should read over this copy I had made. After that, you have a meeting you must attend, a knighting ceremony, a... she continued on reading from a long list that dropped to the floor and rolled out the door. The Queen simply slid her chair back and stood I'm going out she said plainly. Synthia adjusted her glasses, then sparks flew between the two as they stared at each other. Immediately, the sound of a tussle broke out in the room, with the Queen running out laughing I'll leave everything to you! she said with a big smile.
> 
> As she walked around outside,the Queen was greeted by everyone that crossed her path, some even offering gifts as she walked by. Even the children ran up to her to play. After a while of entertaining the children, she returned to walking through the streets, while enjoying some of the sweets she had been given. She was completely ignorant of the ruckus that had been started by the newcomers. That is, until one of them came flying by, almost crashing into her. As the man hopped up, and motioned to continue fighting, Camon swiftly stepped in and grabbed Drake by the shoulder. Camon was the Queen's loyal bodyguard and oldest friend. He had been accompanying her the entire time *What is the meaning of this reckless destruction and disturbance you are causing? Your actions endangered the Queen. I should have you arrested.* Drake was surprised as he quickly turned around and snapped back to his senses. _"Mutiny? First mate? Crew?"_ the Queen thought for a moment before coming to the conclusion that these people were pirates. Wait Camon, invite them to dinner. her words came as a surprise as it was unusual for her to just invite random strangers for dinner.



"Eh, who the hell are you?" he questions while scratching his head, "Well you see...My mutinous first mate is trying to kill me and take over my crew..." he whispers in the spear wielder's ear, pointing over to Kong, the tiny brown monkey.

"I'm not giving up that easily, as I'm Atlas D. Drake! The man that's going to become Pirate King!" he shouts, pounding his chest with pride.

Henry pops up out of no where, "Did I hear something about food...?" suddenly all of the crew's stomachs growl in unison, "Rufio has been passed out in some kind of alcoholic coma for days now...Meaning no real food..."

"I've forgotten how hungry I was until now..." Drake says weakly before slowly falling to his knees. He grabs hold of Camon's leg, "You guys have food here? Or just rice..." he says weakly, assuming everything, even the food, in this kingdom is white. 

*XMS*

Marcus uses his one arm to keep his hunched over body on its feet. He sweats profusely from all over his body as he stands around a pile of various materials. 

Metal, wood, piles of sand and buckets of water, as well as his fire dial gloves and electric dial shoulder strap, "Damn...This...This is tougher than I thought."

Suddenly he hears his buffoon of a commander on the loud speaker above deck, shouting on about a mission of sorts. He slips his black t-shirt back on and wipes the sweat from his hair with a towel before heading up.

He pauses as he spots himself in one of the training room's mirrors. With this look it made his lack of arm quite apparent, so he made a quick pit stop at his room.

The Lt. Commander makes his way on deck with his newly acquired officer's coat resting on his shoulders, hiding both of his arms which he keeps to his sides. He doesn't need to be pitied by the entire squad, and with his coat blocking the site it would have the exact opposite effect.

He strolled through the deck and quickly spotted a large man ripping apart a cannon ball, "Who the hell is that...?" he said with an annoyed look on his face, yet another dumbass aboard their humble little ship.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 8, 2011)

*Katsuo~ Bro Pirate​*
Katsuo had been mostly silent after they arrived at the North Blue Olympic Games. Even though the captain had been talking about the olympic games since day one, when Katsuo joined the crew, their arrival really didn't excite Katsuo. More like, he was distracted. Hornet's tears, as the large man was saddened by the fact that he wouldn't be able to play couldn't snap Katsuo out of his dazed state. Kali waved a hand in front of the cat's face as he the cat-man walked with the rest of the crew, but he didn't blink. 

"Helloooo~ Are you in there Katsuo!" He asked his crewmate concerned about his strange behavior. After he kept on waving for minutes, he finally stopped. If he was still walking, the cat must be fine. However, Katsuo was deep in thought about the Hot Springs still... It was there that he met the swordsman known as Tengu Midomaru. 

He had seen that man's skill and his abilities in battle and he was not only impressed by his swordsmanship but his ability to be such a great fighter despite the fact that he was blind. The cat put a clawed hand to his furry chin and he strokes it slowly... _His ability to not see seem to give him a huge advantage as a swordsman... If I am too become stronger, I've got learn how to fight without my eyes, nya._ For a moment, Katsuo raised a paw and considered gouging out his eyes so that he truly was blind... But he decided that wasn't exactly the best idea. A sash would work much better. Since it seemed like they weren't going to be playing any games soon, Katsuo might have a chance to procur said sash.

He still wished that he had a chance to ask Tengu more about his life and how he became such a great swordsman. Even though they were now friends, Katsuo still considered him a rival. He had made it clear that he desired to be the Strongest Swordsman which meant they would eventually clash, if not soon. So until that time came, Katsuo had to understand his fellow swordsman, learn how he came about his skills. "Yes, yes, nya." He stated, stroking his chin like some kind of magnicifent bastard that was scheming. Kali looked at his bro' and shook his head, "Well at least you're talking now." The thief stated.

Katsuo then looked down at Kali... He had almost forgotten about the presence of his crew, for he was so deep in thought. Then an idea struck Kali's head, "Hmm~ Kali do you think you could 'find' me a sash, nya? Preferably, a small white one, nya." He told Kali. The thief nodded and Katsuo smirked. Kali's abilities as a thief were great so he expected to have his sash soon... "So what are we going to do now, captain-nya? Watch the games, maybe-nya?" He asked, unaware that the crew had received a new teammate. Hornet was talking to the man known as Mathias, who had just lost his team and would be getting a new one... "WHAT-NYA?" He exclaimed.

"WHY DOES NO ONE TELL ME OF THIS IMPORTANT DECISIONS-NYA?" The cat grabbed his face as tears poured from his eyes and he slumped over to the ground.

Mathias merely looked at Katsuo who had completly broke down, "What's wrong with your, uh..." He looks at the sword on his back, "Cat?" Hornet and the rest of the crew shrugged and they continued to talk over Katsuo's sobs. However, something caught the cat's eye as Mathias showed off some skill. Katsuo rose a hand, "Excuse me, nya... But is that the martial art known as Palm of the Wind?" The crew looked at the cat, strangely. He stood to his feet and shook his head, "When I was a bounty hunter, I came across many martial arts, nya... Palm of the Wind was one of them. I've never seen an actual practioneer of your level though, nya." He stated, taking a deep bow to Mathias.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 8, 2011)

*With Dapper...*

As Sasha made her way off the stage, she headed over to her carriage. She threw her hood off, revealing her long curly hair. "Do you need anything?" Sasha asked without turning around. Dapper had just landed several feet behind her, and was about to speak up when she addressed him. "Oh, I...well."

Sasha was brushing her hair back in front of a mirror sitting up against her carriage when she suddenly saw Dapper's reflection. "What?" She turned around, seeing the small owl standing before her. "Oh, was that you? I thought you were one of the villagers."

"Well, I'm passing through. I actually I just wanted to compliment your performance. You know, usually people are more surprised when I talk." Dapper said rubbing his head. "I've seen some pretty crazy stuff. A talking bird isn't too strange."

"Oh..." Sasha took off her long blue robe and placed on a nearby chair. "Anyway, I'm passing through as well. I do these shows on different islands when I'm not too busy. This town in particular seems to enjoy it. It distracts them from the industrial crap going on. Not to mention that weirdo in the woods." 

"What? You mean the monster?" 

Sasha walked over to a little end table set up next to the carriage. A small coffee maker was sitting on the table. She started to prepare a cup. "Oh that guy's no monster. Just some idiot with no control over his Devil Fruit. Funny. I didn't think they needed to be honed so much, but-" Sasha turned around, and saw Dapper take off. "Hm? Where are you going?" 

*With Ten...*

As the monster came charging through the trees, Ten stepped in front of the others. "Stand back." Her hand started to glow a bright yellow. The monster came crashing through the trees in front of her and charged towards the android, letting out a thunderous roar. "Ten!" Ursla shouted out as the monster swung it's claws down on the robot girl. However, A long stream of light shot out of Ten's hand as she leaped to the right. The stream of light acted as a sort of whip as it wrapped around the monster's legs. It screamed in pain as the beam burned it's skin slightly. As it fell on it's face, Ten withdrew the light whip, and formed a long yellow light blade from her other hand. "I apologise for this." As she prepared to drive the blade into the monster's back, Dapper flew down from the trees. "Stop!" Ten turned around. that moment, the monster quickly grabbed her by the head and slammed her into the ground. It let out another roar before backing away slightly. "Oh no. Ten!" 

"What the hell's the big idea?" Ursla angrily asked the owl as he landed in front of her. "He's not a monster. Don't...don't kill him." Dapper said trying to catch his breath.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 8, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Olympic Island​*
Pierre remained in the back as Hornet managed to get them in the games. And he did it without having to use his rap skills for it. But that little fact aside, the Bro team was added to the roster of the Blue Hurricanes. After putting on their new blue vests the team that included Hornet, Mathias, Katsuo, Kali and Pierre made its way down a corridor and towards the arena. Despite it being rather cold outside no one seemed to feel it at this point, it was as if everyone felt what was at stake here and got fired up.

With the number #23 on his torso, and "*St. Fly*" written on his back Pierre took in the thunderous roar from the crowd. His hair was combed back as he was in full sports gear. "This is impressive." He spoke looking around at the audience, who cheered for the various teams. And just as Mathias showed his fighting style, Katsuo snapped out of his little dream world and joined them once again. Pierre looked behind him at the tall Demon Cat whine in his little corner and he smiled. "Good to have you back Katsuo-san. Are you feeling motivated?"

It was obviously unnecessary to ask that, as the Demon Kitty jumped up and took an interest in Mathias' abilities. Everyone seemed rather relaxed, considering the fact that they were about to go out in front of thousands of people and perform at disciplines they hardly had time to prepare for. But it was good, they were the Blue Hurricanes and they wouldn't back down to stuff like this. So what if thousands of people were in attendance, so what if millions would read about it in the newspaper, so what if who knows how many people followed it over the radio mushis? They were in their heart the Bros and would do it in Bro style.

Speaking of the Bros Pierre called out to the captain moments before the spectacle would begin. "Captain! I think it's time for a Bro Fist, don't you think so?" The blond gunslinger was the first one to offer his fist to a bunch. He knew that his captain would not miss the opportunity to start things off properly. It was funny how he got to know the man known as Hornet Havoc. It was time to rock this place the way only the Bros knew how.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 8, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates vs. the Forest Monster*
The beast continued its rampage undaunted. He lunged at Hawkins with a wide swing of his claws. Hawkins leaped away at the last second, barely avoiding getting his legs severed in two. As he rolled back to his feet he nodded with understanding. He didn't even need his devil fruit sense to tell him what was going on here, his years of experience studying devil fruit users gave him enough insight to paint the picture. 

This so-called monster was clearly a zoan user who had entered a berserk state. Hawkins had seen this phenomena in the lab, and had once experienced it himself. Some zoan forms were so inherently aggressive that the user would often lose control of all rational thought and become totally animalistic, lashing out at both friend and foe alike. "Great so we have to take this guy down without going all out...wonderful!" 

The beast came at them again, this time aiming for Ursla. The masseuse stood her ground and prepared to defend herself as the beast raised its claws into the air. Hawkins had to hand it to her. That chick had nerves of steel. Suddenly the beast froze as he locked his feral eyes with Ursla's. For a brief second Hawkins could swear he saw rational thought in those eyes, but then it disappeared as it quickly as it came, replaced again by that blind animal rage. The beast roared with fury and lashed out at Ursla. At that moment a Tarzan like howl filled the air. Rose came swinging out of the treetops and smashed the beast over the head with a two handed bubble. Hawkins, Ten, and Shingo charged in not a second later and delivered direct hits to the beast. The combined force of their attacks sent the beast flying backwards through the trees and far out of sight. 

"You killed it!" Dapper cried with alarm. 

Ten shook her head. "The force that we applied wasn't nearly sufficient to kill that creature." 

"Ha! Ha! No stupid forest monster...bigfoot...gorilla...thingmajig...could never beat the Phoenix Pirates!" Rose exclaimed proudly, her hands on her hips, and puffing out her chest. For some reason her face and fingers were smeared with chocolate and a red goo that looked suspiciously like licorice. 

"Where the heck were you?" Hawkins asked her. 

"The candy in my pockets started melting so I had to stop and eat it," Rose said with a giggle. 

"You're not normal..."

"You just figured that out?" Ursla retorted.

"So what now?" Shingo asked. 

Rose smiled devilishly. "Let's go find where it lives!" 

Hawkins eyed her dubiously. He hated to admit it but he too now had an interest in studying this feral zoan user. "And then what?" he asked her. 

"Then we ask him to join us!"


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fyrestone*

Shinpachi looked at the unconscious Dougal and looked at Nicholas with a disapproving look "Was that neccessary?" he said trying to wake him up. He pulled out some smelling salts and put them under his nose, snapping him awake.

"Haha! Good as new!" Dougal said jumping up and then checked his pants "Am I leaking?"

"Uhh, that's gross." Kagami said, her torso poking over the top of the large iron fence. "Hey guys! My name is Kagami Rei, that bat lady in the sky is called Mion" she pointed to the sky, which is what Dougal was pointing at before Nicholas had rendered him unconscious. Mion nodded in the friendliest way she could and landed on the fence.

"And ol stick in the mud is called Shinpachi." Kagami pointed at the spectacled man.

"Yeah. Pleased to meet you." he said unamused at the pair of them, though he didn't know much about them he didn't appreciate their roughhouse treatment of the midget. Kagami thought it was funny.

"Well, what you guys here for? Despite what Dougal says there ain't much in the way tourist attractions here. Only a few reasons why folk come here. See the World's Largest Bullet or to go in search of the Vault. So which are you?"

"And the other question is which are they?" Mion said pointed at the other group of three coming up behind them.

"Awesome! More company!" Kagami said waving furiously.

"Yeah - we'll also have to split the treasure more ways." Shinpachi said pushing up his glasses.

"True but Dr Zed is trapped in that building and we can't get him out. Figure this sexy swordsman can cut through the door!" Kagami winked at Nicholas. "And from what I've heard Pandora is one of the most dangerous islands that isn't on the Grand Line. We will need to team up."

Shinpachi looked at the other three coming "Hopefully they're....nicer though" he mumbled under his breath


----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Black Lotus Pirates-
> 
> Nicholas watched Mel walk onto the deck and decided to stand next to her. He sat on the railing and face opposite of Mel. "You don't need to spend your time away from everyone else you know." Nicholas smiled. "We all owe you a debt." The co-captain looked up at the sky and closed his eyes, putting his elbows on the railing and leaning back further. "I wish these scars of mine could feel the wind on them... He found himself rubbing scars on the right side of his body... "You know, I was handsome once." He laughed. "Aye... a long time ago it feels... Though, it was only a few months.." His hands began to clench tightly. "Sorry... I suppose... Heh... It would seem pointless.. these scars, if Takeshi were to die."






*The Black Lotus Pirates ~ East Blue

Melayne Syther​*
The doctor upon the Imperial Lotus was soon disturbed in her moment of contemplation gazing over the waters. It was the very man she was thinking about, Nicholas, who came over to speak. He had his usual charm and confidence even when discussing harder topics, with a bit of humour to boot. Unlike Takashi who seemed to lack humour, this man knew that the world could not truly be faced with a high brow and stuck up nose. If you did not learn to keep on smiling then eventually the hardships would bring you down. That was the impression she got from the pirate Captain. Both were good men underneath it all. A gentle smile grew over her lips as she leant her cheek onto one hand to gaze over to the Captain as he spoke. Melayne did not react much to the mention of her distancing herself from the rest of them, that was simply the woman?s nature. After a joke or two he brought up Takashi once more and his concern for the wounded man. The bond between them both was clearly a strong one, brothers in arms and leaders. 

?You worry more than you let on.? The doctor began with a small smile remaining on her lips, reassuring yet suggestive. ?Mister Co-Captain will not die with the treatment he is being provided, but he will not be able to perform his full strength for a little while as he recovers. You both pushed yourself exceedingly hard back there, you will also need to rest and regain your full strength.? After that there was a hanging silence as her expression turned somewhat more cautious. Talking about what occurred on that island could possibly lead to questions about her own investigation. Melayne had considered informing them about her own situation and how she was connected to the World Government but part of her did not fully trust the crew yet, even if they were a good hearted bunch with tragic pasts. It was not that she expected them to turn on her, the wanted woman simply expected everyone to. 
?If possible we should stop on an island given the next chance to stock up on supplies and see if I can find anything to assist in the recovery of Takashi.? The small smile returned to her features. What would their next adventure be?


----------



## Eternity (Jul 8, 2011)

*Zero: I work alone*

The anger and resentment he felt was bubbling over, bigger chunks of things around him dissapeared, including the lock for the next animal, the forest lion. The massive, dark green lion, slowly walked out of the cage, roaring at Zero. It's mossy mane seemed to vibrate as it roared, letting out looked like pollen. *"Not a chance." *Zero said, stamping four times and yelled *"Zero Zero no Soru!"* The pollen-like substance fell onto a smaller animal. The small animal fell to the ground at once, paralyzed. *"You tricked me last time, that will not happen again."*

The forest lion understood that his paralyzing pollen wouldn't work, so it started running towards Zero. He stood there, looking at the lion coming closer and closer. Just before it hit, he took one step forward and raising his hand. *"Zero Life - Hold!"*

His left hand wrapped around the lower part of then lions neck. It did nothing, and it was about to bite Zero's head when it suddenly stopped in it's tracks. A gaping wound through the lions chest. Zero used his hend to feel where his heart was, and used a massive ammount of his power in order to remove it's heart and surrounding tissue.

But that was too much for his current control, and he passed out.


----------



## Gaja (Jul 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Devil Kings*
> 
> After a few days of sailing the crew finally approach a rather large island. From a distance it seems like a rather tranquil place, however there is a dark aura surrounding it. Dante quickly rises up from his quarters and takes a look, "Yes, this will make a fine addition to my collection."
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 





Bluebeard said:


> Levy stood at the edge of the ship, for he was currently on break from Helmsman duty after nearly crashing the Satan's Mistress into a giant stone. He stared at the island. He wasn't thinking about the Devil Kings next conquest or whatever Dante had called it, but more on where life would take him after this... He had struck up an odd friendship with his fellow crewmate, Semmy, the panda (mostly because the panda was loaded with weed like a fisherman is with fish). Having a good smoke and help him relax, remove some of that hatred inside him. However, Levy still longed for the head of Dante and one day he would indeed have it. Until then, though, he'd have a smoke and relax. The seaweed's effects were now out of his body mostly... The fishman's eyes were red as he looked at the island and thought how good it would be to punch something.* "I am ready!"* Levy roared, beating on his chest like an ape.
> 
> As Dante talked about gaining a new right hand, Levy narrows his eye. Getting closer to Dante would give Levy an even better chance at killing him... He chuckled at that. The fish man doubted Dante would even consider it though, especially after what happening at Topsville.
> 
> ...






*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"Grand Line" - Some island*​
Semmy stood behind Dante with his shades on and his arms crossed. He looked so fucking cool and badass in front of everyone. He seemed so serious that no one really talked to him, you never knew if the animal could change him mind and jump you all of a sudden.

"*Ahhhhhh....*" The panda sighed in a positive tone, that was not the truth at all. Semmy was a nice panda, who just liked to smoke insane amounts of weed. And this time it was no different, and while Levy was getting back to his usual self, Semmy right now was somewhere around Pluto. He was baked out of his mind as an arrow was caught by Dante. And the change of plans was announced, smash everything.

And as Dante said that and all the fodder and elites left to attack the panda burst out laughing. "*BRAHAHAHAHA!!!*" Why was he laughing? He just found it funny the way Dante acted all of a sudden. He could feel how Dante barely gave two shits about any of them, so the panda idly walked of the Satan's Mistress and umped on the ground, with no intention of fighting these humans. That was unless they attacked his first, in that case Semmy had no trouble kicking their candy asses into next Tuesday.

"*Hey Captain, look at this. A rare type of weed!!! And a... candy bar?*" Was that a trap? Why was there a candy bar on the shore, next to some weed. Sniffing the air twice Semmy calmly walked away, he knew a trap when he saw one. And just as Levy was starting to climb the high wall the panda looked up and saw a rain of arrows going his way. "*Oh fuck...*"

Rolling out of harms way Semmy stopped a couple yards later and looked up, and then at Dante. "*Will you be joining us?*" Rolling forward like a bowling ball Semmy started climbing the wall in his "ball" form for a little bit, then he sprung out and dug his paws in to the wall, breaking the stone and going up. But then he noticed something odd, Marie was on his back all of a sudden, giving him one of her patented good luck hugs. "*Awwwww thank you Miss-Marie. By the way dinner was lovely, but now I gotta help out my buddy Levy.*" Soon thereafter the panda jumped up, reaching the top after Levy had already engaged the men. In a silent voice the panda spoke as all hell broke lose. "*Rankyaku.*"

We look back at the weed and candy bar spot, as an arrow landed there and a bear trap sprung, smashing the arror in to two pieces. Semmy had good instincts...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "Eh, who the hell are you?" he questions while scratching his head, "Well you see...My mutinous first mate is trying to kill me and take over my crew..." he whispers in the spear wielder's ear, pointing over to Kong, the tiny brown monkey.
> 
> "I'm not giving up that easily, as I'm Atlas D. Drake! The man that's going to become Pirate King!" he shouts, pounding his chest with pride.
> 
> ...



*Are you sure you do not wish him arrested?* Camon asked a bit annoyed as he started jabbing Drake in the face with the end of his spear. *Even now, he continues to disregard his actions and the laws he has broken.* even the small crowd that had gathered were surprised to see the queen pardoning these newcomers and inviting them to the castle. They are to be my guests. I expect you to treat them as such and show them to their quarters. Camon hesitated for a moment before agreeing to the Queen's demands *As you wish.* with a swift movement of his spear, he lifted Drake to his feet, effortlessly. *You are now a guest of the Queen and have been invited to join her for dinner. I shall show you and your comrades to our spare quarters for the time being.*

"Oh thank you...you're so kind." Drake said as he tried to wrap his arms around Camon, only to once again find the end of this man's spear jabbing into his face. *Do not take our Queen's kindness for granted. If I suspect any kind of foul movement from any of you, I will not hesitate to cut you down.* he removed his spear from Drake's face and started to walk. *This way. I will show you to your rooms, and then to the baths. You reek of stench.*


----------



## Eternity (Jul 8, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates - A teary good bye*

It is late afternoon, and the Uccello pirates are gloomier than usual.  Mikaela is sitting beside Thrush out by creek, not talking, just looking  at the time passing by. Archey is training with his gloves with Parrot,  getting slaughtered, but getting a great workout.

?Hey Thrush,? Mikaela started, taking her eyes away from the soothing movement of the creek, and onto Thrush. ?Will the pain really not go away?? It was a heartbreaking question, but one she needed to get a confirmation on. ?I-it hurts so much!? she said, wiping away another dose of tears from her eyes.

_5 years ago, on Ohara~

A happy young teenager is running around in the backyard of a house at  Ohara, down by the creek. She is holding a drawing she got for her  birthday. It is a white dragon, signed Remis Tartaris, one of the  biggest fantasy writers in all of the four blues. She got it from her  parent, who had traveled many miles just to get their daughter a signed  drawing of her favorite artist and writer.

?Oh my Oda, oh my Oda!? She sceamed, waving the drawing around. ?Thank you so much mom and dad! I love you, love you, love you!?  She was gleaming. Not only had they get a signed picture, but they had  asked him to draw this picture for her spesifficly. She had her own  drawing of the white dragon, but the detail and color composition in  Remis? drawing was out of this world. Behind the picture, he had written  a personal letter to her. 

_
_ Dear Mikaela,_
_ Thank you for your admiration and love, you are the reason why I do this._
_ I have only seen a fraction of what you have made, many thanks to  your loving parents, but I can tell you girl, I am now your number one  fan. The work you have put into your world is beyond that of my  countless books and illustrations._

_ I hope to one day meet you._

_ Much love,_
_ Remis Tartaris_​_ 
?IIIIiiiii!? she yelled again, grinning wide from ear to ear._

Now~


  Mikaela took out the drawing she had been given 5 years ago. She always had it with her. ?Why does it hurt so much Thrush? So much!?

The picture fades and we come back to Archey training with Parrot.
Archey?s face is bloody and bruised, while Parrot only have a bloody  nose and a small black eye. They have both a few sore bodies, but Archey  looks far worse.

?Shintai Shintai no Arm Strengthen!? he shouts. Both his arms seem to become slightly bigger, and the veins pop out more. ?Take this!?   He yelled as he jumped towards Parrot. However, Parrort had used his  own ability enhancing technique, causing Archey to just miss his  shoulder. Before Parrot had a chance to counter with an attack of his  own, Kite appeared and stopped everyone. ?It's time we left. We've stayed here far too long.?  It was obvious she wanted to move on. They only came to the island to  recover, and with the exception of their Captain, everyone was well  enough to leave. It took a moment for this to set in with the rest of  the crew, but what she said was true. ?You're right.  . . but we need to be cautious of what we do next. It's possible that  we could be attacked at anytime by that Priest if he figures out we're  still alive.? Parrot says, lowering his guard.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 8, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ **New Milltown*


A tall, lanky businessman was leaning against a building having a smoke, waiting for his newly-formed partner to show up. You could tell it was hot outside as his hair was wet, and small locks began to droop in front of his face. His collar was unbuttoned, and his tie had been completely removed. He tapped the ash from his cigarette as a smooth and clean limo pulled up in front of him. The windows were all blacked out, allowing no visibility to the inside. The limo pulled up so that the very lat window stopped in front of the man. Then man slicked his hair back, with cigarette in hand, and opened the door to the limo and got in. He was immediately relieved by the cool air as he sighed. *Have a drink. You look thirty.* said a rather large man as he handed a drink to the new passenger. *It seems things are progressing better than expected. That fake bounty we posted attracted a lot of people willing to do what ever we want. Along with your own men, that puts us around forty altogether.*

*Snuffing out that beast of yours won't be a problem. Doesn't matter how strong it is, a bullet to the head is all it takes. Heh! Heh! Heh!* the man laughed. 

*If it were that simple, I would have done it myself a long time ago. Regardless, everything is on schedule. We'll begin moving out tomorrow morning at dawn.*

*And after the dust has settled, we'll both get what we want.* the large man knocked on the window behind him, alerting the driver to take off.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 8, 2011)

*Pandora...*

The trio walked through the town, the sounds of a war becoming less and less until it disappeared entirely.  ?Damn, I guess we missed the party.?  Ruark said with chuckle.

?I think I would prefer to miss that type of party.?  Tony looked around wide eyed.  ?There are sure a lot of people sleeping on the ground around here.  I guess they don't have an inn or something right??

Ruark and Dude looked at the people she mentioned then they looked back at her, they knew she was na?ve but they often how na?ve she actually was.  ?Yeah, they are sleeping there.  Must have been their party.?  Dude remarked then sighed looking at the sky.  ?I have been to a party in a while.  We should have a party.  Wait!?  The others stop and look at him.  ?Why wasn't I invited to this party??

The dark haired man couldn't resist, they made it to easy for him.  ?We were.  We are just a little late in getting here.?

?Damn!  I'm always a little late.?  Dude said rubbing the back of his neck.

?It looks like not all the people are sleeping right now.?  Tony said gesturing to the group.

?Maybe they will know what is going on around here.?  Ruark shrugged and walked toward them.  They just got into hearing range and learned that their was a vault and a giant bullet.  He sighed, he knew where they would have to go first.

?A bullet?  A giant bullet??  Dude looked surprised and grinned.  ?I have to see this bullet, then maybe we can find a gun that could shoot it!  That would be great!?  He ran up to the group.  ?We are here to see the bullet!?  He said standing proudly then looked up.  ?Oh...what is that?  Is it human?  Is it a bat??  He wandered over looking up at Mion.  ?Can I touch your wings??

Ruark just laughed.  ?Please excuse my friend.?  Ruark bowed toward the females.  ?Ruark Beauregard at your service.?  He straightened then.  ?This Tony and that there is Su-? 

At what Ruark was going to say Tony slapped a hand over his mouth.  ?Dude.  That is Dude.?  She smiled looking at the group then  her eyes widened.  ?Shinpachi...?  Tony whispered then took a step behind Ruark.  ?What are you doing here??  She asked then looked at the group.  

?I would think that the Vault sounds too interesting to pass up.?  Ruark grinned, a dimple showing.  ?So we need to save the guy in that building?  Why doesn't somebody give it a try??  He wasn't above showing off but someone else was asked first so he decided to leave it be, at least he didn't have to worry about sharpening his sword afterward.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fyrestone*

Mion looked at Dude approaching her to toucher wings. She hissed at him and flew up. She then shook her head and landed "Sorry, I'm...not used to friendly... contact. I'm still getting used to life...outside the cave..." she said choosing her words carefully. "Here..."

She extended her wing down and let him touch it, looking away sheepishly as he did so.

"Tony?" Shinpachi looked at the girl he had his untold crush on. "H-Hey..I.."

Kagami looked at Tony, then looked at Shinpachi then grinned. Mion too was confused. "Shinpachi, your heart rate just went up and your breathing is strange. Also I'm detecting movement down in your undergarments. Is everything all right?"

Mion, who had spent her entire life in a cave had no idea about life in cities or indeed, had any experience with regular people other than them torturing her for being a witch.

Shinpachi went bright red, Kagami laughed so hard she fell off the fence and Mion was just perplexed. 

"I...I'm fine! Nothing to worry about! Jesus!" he shrank back behind the large rock, peeked around at Tony and then hid behind the rock again.

"Did I...say something bad?" Mion wondered.

"I'll explain it to you later. Or maybe I should explain it now?" Kagami said climbing on the fence again

"Don't you dare!!" Shinpachi yelled.

"So what about you guys? Any movement in your undergarments?" Kagami asked Nicholas and Samantha with a grin.


----------



## Gibberish (Jul 8, 2011)

"Depends on who's asking." responded Samantha, amused by the strange people.

Nicholas found no humor in the joke, keeping his bitterness towards the group. 

" I don't think I have any need to associate myself with these people. They'll just become... liabilities," he whispered to Samantha ," Besides, everyone here is controlled by lust. They're in it for the treasure, and by their looks they'll try to stab us in the back before that even happens. Plus, I'm only here to look for an associa-"

------------------------------------------

Nicholas's mind then went to a distant memory, when he was stationed on Pandora during his time in the Marines. He was fighting off a local gang of bandits, when his squadron was all but wiped out, except him. 

" I can't go on like this..."  Nicholas said, tired from constantly fighting off bandits. 

He dodged bullets as he ran from cover to cover, attempting to analyze the situation properly. As he slid behind a rock, the blood started to drip from an injury in his arm. It was then that he realized that the fight was not winnable alone.

" It's about time I get back to base and regro-" Nicholas said, before he heard the moans of Bandits from in front of his cover. 

He turned around, to see a rabbit thing standing confidently over a bandit. 

-------------------------------------------------

"... Actually, we may need to ally with these people to get to him. His location is surrounded with a large amount of... precautionary measures. But, he does know the most about this island and its history, so he'll probably have some information on the Vault as well." Nicholas whispered, changing his view on the situation. 

He then turned to Kagami, his face now more friendly. 

 "Although I'm not impressed by your humor, I am impressed by your combat skills. We should band together."  Nicholas announced.

" Yeah, then we can hear more of your jokes!" Samantha said with joy.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 8, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei*​
The large Fishman shark clambered out of the elderly gentleman’s hovel with a determined look upon his face and a hand rubbing the bump on his head. So the beast was protecting something in the woods, or the woods themselves, whatever the case the reasoning behind these attacks seemed to be pretty obvious. Part of him rather disliked his choice to let the crew go on without him but that was beyond his control now, all he could do was catch up and back up his Captain. Out of the crew he considered her the strongest above himself but her power was rather unpredictable unlike himself who took fighting more seriously and knew the dangers and consequences. Though he enjoyed it like she did, something they had in common. With a swift turn on his heel Sandrei spun towards the forest and darted forward through the mass of trees in his path. As he disappeared into the wood the old man came out of his home and leant alightly on the doorway. A smile crept over his lips as he studied the Fishman disappearing off into the distance, his long yellow curtain-cloak flapping at his back. 
“Ho ho ho. A good eye, he’ll make a spectacular ship one day, no doubt.” He chuckled to himself before he wobbled back into his hovel to attend to more tea. 

As Sandrei made his way through the forest he heard the sound of gunfire not far from his right. In a swift motion he dropped low into a skid and felt the touch of broken bark trickle onto his head and back as he narrowly avoided a bullet. His sharp gaze flickered over towards the shooter, one of those men from the Phoenix Pirates arrival on the island. They had gone off into the forest in search of the monster as well and just as he had predicted he had been mistaken for such. His stature was certainly the largest around and his shark like features were very distinctive. A small sigh slipped past his lips as he quickly attempted to continue on but was cut short at the sight of another with his gun aimed.
*“Tch.”* Again the shark was forced to skid to the side to avoid another oncoming bullet. Though with that swift movement he vanished from their perception in the deep foliage. The two men looked to each other across the way of the woods with puzzled expressions until one of them was suddenly snatched up into the trees. His friend blinked in shock and quickly readied his gun. Before he had a chance to react himself Sandrei landed behind him and snatched away his firearm as he turned to fire.
*“Oi. Settle down.” *The hunter blinked again as he remembered the face of the Fishman from upon the ship. He let out disgruntled apology at his own misconception, though barely loud enough to be registered as words. 
“Well, what can ya’ expect, Fishthing and all.” The blue martial artist raised a brow in question which caused the attacker to flash his gaze elsewhere.
*“Right. Your buddies fine too.” *The poor soul hung upside down by his underwear in the tree behind the shark.* “No luck finding the monster then?”* He asked, the answer being obvious. The hunter shrugged his shoulders.
“Tough bugger to find. But one of our boys gone missin’, we think it ate him or somethin’.” Sandrei wrinkled his nose and nodded. Even if they were a couple of morons they were looking for their friends, it showed a tad of decency. The Fishman returned the rifle to the rightful owner and turned on his heel.
*“Good luck then, looking for my friends too.”* Just like that he left the pair. He was no in the business of saving random strangers. Perhaps unlike some of his crewmates he was somewhat firmer and colder. To humans anyway. 

It was not long after the encounter that the voices of the Phoenix Pirates found their way to his ears. The cheeriness of Rose as undeniable as always, her flare always gave those around her confidence. This was what made her one strong leader even if she did not know it herself. 
"Then we ask him to join us!" 
*“The beast, eh?” *Sandrei asked as he made his presence known out of the woods. He flashed a smirk towards the rest of the crew in greeting as he made his way up to Rose’s side. Once in the group he crossed his firm arms under his yellow cloak and curved up a brow.
*“By the looks of it you had a run it after all, everyone alright? Well had an interesting talk with an old fellow on the side of the forest. He seems to think whatever the beast is, it is protecting the forest or something in it. By the looks of the hunters, he’s gonna get smoked out eventually and taken down.” *Just then the little Dapper flapped over and repeated the news of the beasts’ origin to the Fishman.
“He is no monster. He’s a human! He has no control over his Devil Fruit and goes into some sort of rage.” The shark raised a hand to his chin and stroked it slightly in consideration. Devil fruits always had dangers, but a rage was something new indeed. Of course this did not deter Rose from her decision; she still seemed set on asking the man to join them. Sandrei let out a light sigh and continued. 
*“The humans here are tearing down this forest and will likely start making a move to take down the guy. He’s also attacked them, killed some too. So we can either help this guy out or help out the suits and hunters. I know what I’d prefer; it’s up to the Captain.”* Like his small Captain, he figured the idea of helping a bunch of money grabbing suits and trigger finger hunters was neither the best option nor the right one. There was only one way to go about this.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 8, 2011)

*[Dsurion; Next Contestant]​*​
The battle was quick and messy, Zero in a near berserk state demolished a good portion of the arena that Scorponok so painstakingly built to his exact specifications. The battle ended with his illustrious Captain collapsing after using his ability far too much. Biting his lower lip Dsurion shoves his hands into his pockets while the arena floor ran red with the pooling blood from the large green lion like beast.  Dsurion?s feet shuffle lightly as he walks over to Zero?s prone form. Squatting, Dsurion?s eye checks the man?s vitals, seemed it was as the mechanic thought; Zero had simply over exerted himself. In the least grand of fashions, an absolute rage.   ?One would think?with all that bravado and pseudo intellectual talking you?ve done since we?d meet a month ago?that allowing such trivial events drive you over the edge would be below you Cap?ian.? Dsurion states pulling himself to his full height.   ?But it looks as if even you are capable of the most basic of human emotion.? Dsurion further comments as he contemplated giving the overly proud man a kick to the ribs. 

_ ~Beep, Beep~_​
Dsurion?s malicious thoughts are put on halt though , a red blinking triangle forms in his field of vision. Pointing his gaze toward his left. Casting his gaze in that direction he sees two red orbs floating in the shadows of a corner. A low hiss tells the man that it is a reptilian like creature in nature. Instinctively his eyes shift to the cage that held the poisonous primate. The cage had portions missing, seemed that Zero did more harm then Dsruion originally estimated. Sweat rolls down his face. Looking further to the left he inspects the Panther?s cage; it was still intact and the beast paced hungrily. That was a relief; Dsurion figure he could take one by himself; but two would have been a difficult if not impossible undertaking. ?SSSSSsssssS? the fur cover reptile bellows stepping form the shadowy embrace that hid it away. In a show of intimidation the beast sets up on its hind legs and pushes up on its frame while holding both large arms out. Its mass seemed to double, but Dsurion knew this tactic well; it was just an illusion caused by perception, but he had to admit when the hood popped from the side of the creatures neck the creature became an awe inspiring sight.  It stood at least twice as tall as the bear he had killed.

The whole room fills with the sound of rattling as the barbs around the hood shook furiously, the forked tongue the beast had slipped in and out of its snout as it bared its large fangs. This display would frighten some, but not Dsurion. Hands still in pocket Dsurion steps forward showing he would no be intimidated. The feral beast soon realized that its tactics weren?t working. So with a rapid twist it slings its body around, its whip like tail cuts through the air. With a cracking sound it is brought down on Dsurion?s head. But Dsurion had personally stalked this one, he had its mannerisms and tactics recorded. Stepping to the side Dsurion allows the tail to hit the ground with a resounding thud.  ?Shigan.? Dsurion calmly states falling to a knee. His human hand jutted to a pointed finger. 

Realizing immediately the danger its limb was in the beast pulls its tail way allowing Dsurion to hit the same area it had moments earlier struck. The ground cracks and a neat round bullet like hole is left when Dsurion pulls his finger free. Shaking his hand lightly he pops back up just in time to narrowly avoid a horizontal tail slash that cracked the air. The Reptilian primate now roared in anger, two serpentine fangs fell into place from its pallet, a thick purple venom dripped from the syringe like fangs as its mouth stood gaping open.  Claws opened up from is fingers as it leaped into the air. Its monkey like heritage kicking in it lands in the rafters high above Dsurion?s head, the shadows cloak it making it just about invisible to the naked eye, while its padded limbs muffled any sound it made to almost nothing. Here it had the advantage, or so it thought.

Dropping down with a deafening screech it lunges at Dsurion?s heart with a claws thrust. Stepping to the side Dsurion turns and drops his human arm down over the beast?s arm.  ?Shigan.? he says lowly thrusting his metallic hand toward the locked in place limb. The extended pointer finger tears into the beast?s soft tissue blowing out the elbow joint where Dsurion struck. The beast howls like a baboon in both anger and pain. Lashing forward with its head it attempts to bite Dsurion with its fangs.

~clank~

The Metallic sound of teeth on metal can be heard, Dsurion had pulled his hand form the beast?s arm and shoved it in the way of the incoming attack. The purple poison oozed over the his metallic arm as the beast bit and bit again furiously with a snap. But it was to little avail, there was no biting through Dsurion?s arm.  ?Not too bright are ya mate?? Dsurion asks in a sarcastic tone. He, however, should have been on guard instead of taunting the beast; because as he did the monster had pulled its tail forward. Wrapping it around Dsurion?s left ankle the man is quickly pulled to the ground and then thrown. Dsurion catches a scream in his throat as he slams off the panther?s cage with a resounding thud. This gives the caged cat the opportunity to strike. Three crimson lines cut across Dsurion?s back as his blood paints the air with a mist. He screams as he falls to his knees. A double beep alerts him to another attack, so with a roll he avoids another strike. This escape maneuver however places him in a direct path of attack from the free animal. The air splits with a crack as the tail lands squarely in Dsuron's ribs.

Dsurion?s human eye widens as he is tossed away from the beast again. Using his arm, Correcting his orientation in midair with a Hammer Shot DSsurion ladns with a light thud. Slamming his right foot off the ground four times,  ?Soru.? he states vanishing. This escape tactic in the end fails though as it did every time against this particular creature, the movement was just far too slow to fool it and when Dsurion reappears the beast is already upon him. The creature was banking on another Soru, the tactic that Zero and Dsurion had used to capture it, and as Dsurion pounded his foot off the ground it seemed that the beast was going to get what it wished for, and it was going to end this with its next move. But as Dsurion slammed his foot off the ground the forth and final time he takes the beast by surprise. Instead of vanishing Dsurion steps into the it. Pulling his leg up and turning to the side Dsurion kicks out with an extended thrust kick.  ?Piston Kick!? Dsurion yells transferring all the energy of the Soru into his attack. The kick lands square center in the large beasts chest. Its eyes widen as every rib fractures. Its clawed feet lifts off the ground as it is doubled over onto Dsurion?s foot. Spittle and blood seep from the beast?s mouth as it is rocketed back. 

Dsurion repays the beast by slamming it into the far wall, its heavy frame caving a large section of the wall in. As it crumples to the ground Dsurion slams his foot of the ground in rapid succession.  ?Soru.? he utters vanishing. A moment later he is over the beast?s crumpled form. Holding his metallic arm up in a claw like grip Dsurion?s face almost twists off with his wicked smile.  ?Bet you weren?t expecting that eh beasty?? Dsurion growls.  ?Shigan Impact!? he yells thrusting down with his clawed hand. As it reaches the beast?s skull the piledriver activates. The back of the monster?s head explodes as Dsurion clamps down with little mercy. The beast goes into its final death throes, its entire body shaking violently. With that sadistic grin Dsurion pulls his hand free; the monster?s poison glans in his merciless grip,  ?Oh, these I can use mate. Thanks fer the donation.? he says while standing back up. Kicking the carcass one last time, Dsruion spits on it before heading back over toward Zero.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 8, 2011)

*Fyrestone and surronding waters*

Two men sat atop an old patched together raft. They leaned against the small sail in the middle on opposite sides, rowing lazily in a random direction with driftwood paddles. On the right sat a man in a suit with black hair and vibrant green eyes. With one hand he slowly paddled with the small piece of drift wood, in the other sat a spiked pocket watch that he kept opening and shutting. On the other side of the sail a man with a suit coat and a scarf, gray eyes and black hair. He used both hands to slowly propel the raft through the water. 

“You know you could talk once in a while, total silence isn't necessary” The scarfed man finally broke the silence that had taken over the raft for hours. He turned his head and looked back to his companion who didn't even seem to acknowledge him.“Comon! We are best friends! Don't be mad at me, sure this is my fault bu-” 

“Yes It's your fault! You should have known better then to gamble with them! Too stupid to talk out of beating you and me up. Now look, we have to flee the island of our families and homes.” The other man was brief and talked fast, not wasting any time. He turned his head to look his friend in the eyes. “Damnit, Cheat we are almost out of food too.” His voice had slowed down and took on a more passive tone. 

“Well... I'm sure we have to stumble upon some island soon! We haven't seen one in days right? It's just a matter of time Reverse!” The figure known as Cheat replied. He turned his head back to the log and scanned the area, no land and sight as always just open water. 

Four hours of paddling later-

“Cheat! Cheat! I see land!” Reverse turned his head back expecting to find a head and an excited look, instead Cheat laid half asleep making paddle movements out of habit. Reverse picked up his log and smacked Cheat on the side. “Ow! What is it?” He snapped awake and turned as he should have earlier. “Land!” Reverse pointed to the left and they both began paddling frantically.

Two hours of paddling later- 

The duo slowly made their way toward the island, as they did so they where able to make out a few buildings dotted along the coast. The two slowly stopped and pulled the boat up onto land, and then began the walk over to the buildings. 

As the approached the could make out more of the surroundings. Most of the buildings where old and bolted up, a few sat with their doors open however nothing living could be seen inside. The streets had bodies scattered on them and then in the distance 8 or 9 figures stood and talked.

“Where are we?” Cheat slowly said.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 8, 2011)

Cooli said:


> *Are you sure you do not wish him arrested?* Camon asked a bit annoyed as he started jabbing Drake in the face with the end of his spear. *Even now, he continues to disregard his actions and the laws he has broken.* even the small crowd that had gathered were surprised to see the queen pardoning these newcomers and inviting them to the castle. They are to be my guests. I expect you to treat them as such and show them to their quarters. Camon hesitated for a moment before agreeing to the Queen's demands *As you wish.* with a swift movement of his spear, he lifted Drake to his feet, effortlessly. *You are now a guest of the Queen and have been invited to join her for dinner. I shall show you and your comrades to our spare quarters for the time being.*
> 
> "Oh thank you...you're so kind." Drake said as he tried to wrap his arms around Camon, only to once again find the end of this man's spear jabbing into his face. *Do not take our Queen's kindness for granted. If I suspect any kind of foul movement from any of you, I will not hesitate to cut you down.* he removed his spear from Drake's face and started to walk. *This way. I will show you to your rooms, and then to the baths. You reek of stench.*



"That's the stench of man!" he shouts, rising up onto his feet and flexing, "And adventure!" he shouts switching pose, "And...Fighting Mutant Monsters!" he barks before switching poses once again.

But the group had already moved on, "Oi! You can't leave your Captain behind!" he shouts, rushing to catch up.

The crew finally arrive at the castle, it is quite the impressive structure, looming over the entire island. After showing where the crew would be sleeping Camon arrived at the bath hall, "This side is for the men, the other for the women." 

"With Red gone looks like you'll be bathing alone Nirra," he then looks to the rest, "Alright, lets wash up!"

"Well there's also-" Van motions towards Sento but Drake simply continues to push them along, "Come on come on!"

After he brings the group to the mens side he slowly begins to slip away, "I'm not taking a bath...No way..." he whispers to himself.

He flashes back to his youth, growing up in a jungle filled with animals several times larger than their normal selves. The momma gorilla holding him down with her might hands and viciously scrubbing him clean, the thought sends shivers down his spine.

"Never again..." he heads to the door, peaking back to the crew to make sure they don't notice his escape, but as he enters he feels himself slam into something hard and it causes him to fall on his ass, "Going somewhere?" The queen's guard from before stands, blocking his way.

"Just...Going to the bathroom first! I'd hate to piss in your lovely baths, hehe," he says sheepishly. Another lie, growing up the wild he had learned that the world is his bathroom. 

*Devil King Pirates...*

The elites were making quick work of the attackers, even the fodder were holding their own, the fear of failure in front of their captain driving them. Dante looked over and spotted that the majority of his crew had made their way to the top of a cliff. 

The Devil King had done enough watching, it was time to enter the fray. He took a step off the boat and landed on the rocky soil. A blur of arrows shot towards him but he quickly drew his pitch fork and sliced them out of the sky.

He looked up at the tall wall before him before spinning his staff a few times and slamming the end of it into the ground. It rumbled a bit before it cracked into a circle around Dante, *"Devil's Elevator,"* suddenly a blast of flames shoots up from underneath him, propelling the rock along with its passenger, all the way to the top of the mass.

Dante starred down the archers, his crew behind him, "Now, what is the meaning of this..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick made a promise to deal with Gabriel after this was all over, but first thing was first. He quickly grabbed the so-called Devil King by the throat and slammed him against the sidewalk. Gabe, the man who had posed as the Devil King, squealed with mortal terror as Garrick's fists tightened around his throat. 

"You mean to tell me that you're not the Devil King?" Garrick growled, clinging to some last desperate hope that this really was the Devil King after all. 

Gabe nodded. "YES! IT'S JUST A MASK!!" Garrick watched with wonder as the pirate clawed at his forehead and pulled off the startlingly realistic and lifelike facemask, revealing the scared visage of a rather generic looking bald man. Gabe waved around the mask emphatically. 

"You see? I'm just a harmless con man...that's it!" Gabe screamed. "You've got the wrong man!" 

Garrick's massive shoulders slumped visibly as he gazed at the mask. He never felt more disappointed in his career then at that moment. Beating the Devil Kings ass would've ensured him an instant promotion, but now all he had to deal with was a two bit hustler with a small time bounty. "I guess you're right," Garrick mumbled. 

"So you'll take me in alive right? You won't kill me right? It's the merciful thing to do!"

Garrick locked eyes with the pirate. "Mercy? That's just a word with no meaning." A dark aura of hatred and malice appeared around Garrick's body, and in that moment Gabe realized he was doomed. "I'm a servant of Absolute Justice. Mercy doesn't exist in my world!" 

The rapid fire sounds of bones popping filled the air as Garrick began to clamp down on Gabe's neck. 

*XMS...*
Serena calmly lit a cigarette while observing Lucio sink like a stone into the water. "Oh he's a devil fruit user? I totally forgot..." Serena commented innocently. 

"Serena-sama is a terrible liar!" her disciples cried. 

Thankfully one of the grunts jumped after the floundering Commander, thus saving her the trouble. "Whatever," she said with a shrug. As she opened the mission file a letter fluttered out of it and onto the deck. Serena raised a curious eyebrow and grabbed the letter.  

_Dear Lt. Commander Serena Grace Butler 

Congratulations! You have been voted the "Best Legs" of the Marines, and are cordially invited to appear as the centerfold of next months issue of Marine Babes Quarterly. What does this mean exactly? Well first of all you get a week long all expenses paid vacation to Costa Del Sol, plus a signed autograph portrait and a little personal one on one time courtesy of yours truly, Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong! 

I hope to see you soon!

*By choosing to appear in Marine Babes Quarterly you hereby waive all rights to sue the Fleet Admiral for sexual harassment.* 

Sincerely,
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong 

P.S. Please stop smoking. It'll give you wrinkles._

Several of Serena's disciples glanced curiously over her shoulder and read the letter. "Wow, what a tremendous honor. He's got a point about the smoking you know," one of them commented. Serena narrowed his eyes at the idiot and muttered a string of curses under her breath. "Damn pervert Fleet Admiral!"  she exclaimed, crumpling up the letter.

"You won't do it?!" 

"Of course not!" Serena shot back. "I'm a warrior not a cover girl!"  She hurled the crumpled letter over the railing and shot her fist into the air. "When I become Admiral I'm going to shut down that smut mag!" 

"But I have a lifetime subscription!" the disciple muttered with disappointment. 

"Don't make me kick you..." 

Two grunts walked up to Serena and presented her with a spandex catsuit. Serena cast them a look of incredulity.  "What the hell is that?" she asked. "It's your ninja suit, we fixed it up for you." Serena shuddered involuntarily. She remembered wearing that gaudy thing. Once was enough. She noticed the two Marine's enthusiastic faces 

"You just want to see me wear a catsuit don't you?" 

The two grunts shook their heads in unison and slowly began to backpedal. "No...no, of course not! We'd never-" In a flash Serena snatched the so-called ninja suit out of their hands and began strangling them both with it. 

"Here you wear it!"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 9, 2011)

*Aboard the Xtreme Machine with Shina*

Shina headed strait for the galley, after a work out like that she had to eat. She was able to enter and stay in the first gate for much longer than she could before. She didn't want to admit it but the rest did her well, her body was able to completely recover. She pushed open the doors of the mess and the head chef noticed her and a worried look appeared on his face.

"_Ensign Ryuu, you're back_" he said his voice unsure

A drop of sweat rolled down his face

"It's nice to see you too" Shina said

She smiled and sat down at the table

"I just had a tough work out you know what I want"
"_Yes I do_" he said his voice sounding pained

He brought her mountains of various meat and fish and she began to devour it all at an obscene paste. Suddenly their was a loud noise over the PA. Shina knew what was coming she grabbed one of the metal platters that her food came on and threw it toward the speaker in the corner of the room. The speaker broke into pieces and fell to the floor. 

"I'll send someone to fix that later" Shina said before biting into a huge slab of meat

She could hear Lucio's voice blaring around the rest of the ship but she could ignore it and continue eating.

"Oda that man is sickening" she said rolling her eyes
"You didn't hear anything" she said shooting a quick glance at the chef
"_I don't know what you're talking about_" the chef said with a smile


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 9, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Grand Line​*
*The crew's spirit still lives...! And the mysterious castaway...*​
Duke looks down at the deck from his high position on the mast, overseeing everything. Of course, the Warriors Three was already there and as they look up to see their favorite red-haired captain smiling brightly, they wave at him, glad to see him in such spirits once again. The man's drive hadn't been crushed at all... No, they his drive had been reignited with more fiery passion. Which meant more adventures and gaining more land for Duke's ultimate goal of taking over the entire world. As Brolly walked out, holding a plate of food in his hand, Duke wondered how long he had been preparing that meal. But anyway, that was his cook, always ready to serve! As the aroma of the food climbs up the massive pole and reaches Duke's nostrils, ensaring them, Duke floats down in a cartoon-like fashion. When he lands, the crew looked at him strangely as he spun over to the food and sniffed it, before gobbling it down and nearly the plate. Brolly clapped as his captain ate his meal.

 "prepare more food, Brolly!" He told the chef. "I haven't ate in days... My belly still isn't full."

Rush also walks out on the deck, his arms crossed. "You go from being comatose to climbing poles? Of course," He said dissmisively, but even the stoic rabbit couldn't hide the smirk forming on his face. "Bah, Rush, you're supposed to be the first one out here. You are the first mate aren't you!" He told Rush, who glared at his captain, but was still amused by his recovery. "Uh, where are Shishi and Kaya?" Volstagg asked stupidly. Duke leans back and strokes his chin, "Yessssssssssss. Where is my shipwright... and my angel?" He asked, curiously, concerned on why they hadn't came out yet. 

"I'm right here captain, haro~" A robotic sounding voice, yet high and squeaky said. Duke looked around, "Huh?" He asked. "Down here, haro~" The voice said again. Duke clenched his fist, "WHO IS MAKING THESE NOISES? COME OUT OR I WILL DESTROY YOU!" He shouted, angrily. "Uh, captain..." "WHAT!" Fandral pointed downwards, Duke's eyes follow until he reached... the miniature robot standing there, looking up at every one. "... Shishi?" Duke asked as Brolly picked up the robot and started chewing on him, his first instinct to anything that wasn't human to see if it tasted good. Obviously, metal tasted like shit so Brolly put the little robot down. Shishi's misfortunes didn't end here, though.

 "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Duke laughed, pointing at Shishi who was obviously frustrated about his new size. 

Duke clutched at his sides as he laughed for about five minutes, rolling on the floor and beating down on it. As Duke continued to laugh, showing no signs that he intended on stopping, Shishi leapt in the air and slammed a tiny robot fist into Duke's head. A huge throbbing noise could be heard as Duke rubbed the now sore part of his head, "Baka~ haro" Shishi said, annoyed by Duke's laughter. "Geez, Shishi... Looks like with that new form you've got a new short fuse." The Warriors Three also burst into laughter at this, tears running down from their eyes as their heads slammed against each other, "HILARIOUS CAPTAIN~" 

However, as they all laughed and poked fun at Shishi, Duke couldn't help but feel that he was at fault for this. Shishi had protected Duke to the end which led to his body being destroyed. Now he was this... a sad tiny robot.

"We'll rebuild your old body Shishi..." He told the shipwright, raising a hand to pat him on the back. "Oh sorry, I've got to go lower..." Cue more laughter with the Warriors Three falling on the ground and Brolly clapping cheerfully. Even Rush chuckled. As the crew created more short jokes... Duke turns away for a minute to look at Kaya's door. The navigator was still not up. Volstagg notices this, "Captain, do you want me to go get Kaya?" He asked, stroking his beard. "No." Duke stated simply. "But-" "Look. If Kaya hasn't came out yet, she has a good reason for doing so... Besides, she got torn up pretty badly in the battle... We all did..." 

We see Kaya on her bed in a shadowy room, her entire body bandaged as a tear rolled from one of her eyes. She heard the celebrations outside which could mean only one thing... Duke was awake. This brings a smile to Kaya's face, but she wouldn't come out. She was too shamed, the entire crew had fought admirably down to the last minute and all she did was get in the way. She had to get stronger. The navigator began to think about training and perhaps... a few new attacks?

"So I guess we're not going to wake up, Kaya?" Fandral asked. Volstagg sighed, "Yeah, captain wants her to get her rest or something like that..." Hogun speaks, his voice nothing but a whisper, "The captain possess a slight soft side for Ms. Navigator... If we're to truly overcome the Government and unite this world then he'll have to learn how to stop being so attached to her..." Fandral and Volstagg merely look at their brother with a strange expression, "Since when did you become mister wise guy!?" Hogun kept his arms crossing, staring ahead at Kaya's room. He had seen this many times before when a captain was too soft on a crewmember, not letting that person get stronger on their own. This was why Hogun merely shook his head. The girl did have a potiental, though...

*"ATTENTION MEN~"* Duke roared, putting his fist into the air. A crate was placed beneath his foot as ordered by 'the Emperor'. The crew stood circled around Duke as he began to give out his speech of the day... 

"We can't forgot what happened on the island of Rumboar, for we lost that day and lost one of our own... Short-lived as his time with us was... We can not dwell on the past. I know Art would've wanted us to get stronger like in one of those damn pictures he always drew. We'll get stronger, push ourselves past our limits and conquer this world, together!" Duke said, sticking his chest out as he gave the speech. "I'm not a person who craves revenge... But when the day comes that we encounter that bastard... WE WILL KICK HIS ASS!" He said. "I owe him for giving me this..." The captain opening his black long-coat so that his chest was visible.

Fandral winced as he saw a long scar that was now adorned on his chest. Duke looked down at it and simply smiles, "This will serve as a reminder-" Suddenly, the captain stopped speaking. "Captain?" Fandral asked. Duke's body began to twist and shake as if he were having a seizure. The captain fell off his crate which caused Fandral and Hogun to dart forward and catch their captain, holding him up so that he didn't hit the deck. Duke turned and cried out in their hands, like a baby with a bad stomache. The crew looke in horror as he their captain experienced such pain... However, it finally stopped and Fandral, along with Hogun pushed him back to his feet. Duke's entire body was covered in sweat and his eyes wide, "Damnit..." He coughed. He then grins, "Just another obstacle on my way to the top." He said, his eyes looking rather crazy when he said those words. "Captain are you all right-" Volstagg asked, but was stopped when Duke held up a hand. 

"Of course I am baka... I AM GOING TO CONQUER THE WORLD AFTERALL!" He roared.

While the crew was concerned on why Duke kept on having these painful spasms they just ignored it as Duke seemed to burst with more energy then ever before. As Duke roared at the skies, the entire crew yells, *"YOSH!"* After that speech they knew it would be all right. No matter what happened, they would stay together till the end and help Duke take over the world... Then after that, their own dreams would follow suit. The crew manned their battle stations, Brolly running off to the kitchen to prepare more dishes, Rush leaned back against the wall, and mini-Shishi scampers off like a Squirrel to go rebuild his body. Meanwhile, Kaya was still in her room, but she had heard the speech in it's entirety... She was going to rise up..

"WAIT!" Fandral yelled out as everyone moved. "With Kaya knocked out who will navigate?" 

"I will." 

The crew turned over to look at Kaya who had walked out of her room and although she walked weakily, she still held on tightly to the compass. "It's my job." She stated simply, looking at everyone else. As everyone looked shocked, their expressions turn to joy as they shout, *"KAYAAAAAAAA~" *DUke looked at the girl and starts to shake his hands at her, "You don't have to do anything, you should probably be resting-" He tried to stop her, but Kaya merely shook her head and kept on walking. 

"Duke, I've got to be strong." She told him, smiling and basically telling Duke that there was nothing he could do to stop her.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 9, 2011)

*World Pirates post, Continued​*
"Fine then," Duke said, falling down on to his throne seat and crossing his legs as the ship moved. "Damn women," He grumbled. When he ruled the world, he'd have plenty of fine women at his side, women from every island... Still, Kaya was different... Duke glared at her, he might never understand that one. "Like King said, women are crazy." 

"CAPTAIN!" Volstagg, who was steering the boat shouted. "WHAT!" Duke yelled back. "Can't I get a break..." He asked. Volstagg shook his head, "There is a small boat ahead, drifting..." He told Duke. "IGNORE IT THEN, I HAVE NO TIME FOR CASTAWAYS." Volstagg nervously scratches his head... "Well that's the thing, captain... Whoever is on it is pointing a damn rocket launcher at us!" Duke was beginning to fall asleep until Volstagg said that, "Bah! Send midget Shishi to go and grab this little castaway... I'll teach them a lesson about pointing giant rockets at my ship.

"Although that is pretty cool." He added.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2011)

The waters around Queen's Head Reef was chaos, simply chaos. Pirates, Treasure Hunters, Simple Townsfolk from the nearby islands and every person from every walk of life were all racing to get to the Treasure Fleet's wreck. The marines were doing everything they can to prevent these people from taking even one coin from the galleons, but they only had enough ships to guard the reef itself until the salvagers arrived. The lack of security meant that many pirates, unable to take a share of the treasure, settled on attacking their fellow prospectors instead. 

"Fire!" A pirate captain ordered as his ship unleashed another broadside. A hundred yards away, the pirates' cannonade struck a blue ship, causing the target ship's mast to fall. "We got them now, boys!" The pirate captain yelled. "Board their ship!" 

The blue ship however, was not finished yet. They fired a broadside of their own, but instead of cannonballs they fired lances tied to ropes. Something moved like a blur atop the rope, and before the pirates realized what was happening 2 of their group were cut down already. More men began to run atop the ropes, though none were as fast as the first. A few pirates tried to cut the ropes before the attackers arrived, but they too were sliced apart by the first assailant. 

"Who the hell are you?" The pirate captain asked, his pistol and his men's guns aimed at the attacker.

There was a flash, and 2 more pirates were slain. The assailant slowly walked towards the pirate captain, his sword dripping with blood. "You damaged my ship." He said. The pirate captain fired his pistol, but the assailant blocked the shot with his sword. He swung his blade in a horizontal arc, then returned the weapon in its sheath. "I am merely returning the favor." 


A few hours later, Fiel's ship passed by the scene of the fight. The blue ship was gone, but their enemy was still there. Decapita had gone below deck for lunch, leaving Rek and Jun above. 

"A dead ship." Jun observed. 

"How curious. Would you mind telling me how you came up with this conclusion?" Rek scoffed. "It looks perfectly fine to me."

Jun pointed at the ship again, specifically at the mast. 

The entire crew of the ship, or rather their corpses, were tied upside down on the mast. "How... gruesome."


----------



## Gaja (Jul 9, 2011)

*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" Aboard the Avenging Norseman*​
And there came the short jokes. How dare you sir, brahahaha!!! Of course the sight was funny and demanded that at least Duke takes a shot at Shishi's new form. The little robot had to admit it though, some of those were good. Though he'd never admit it. "Haro... wait till I get my drill back..."

With those words the little basketball sized robot rolled back to his room where a bunch of Haro's were working at a furious pace to repair his old body. Some systems had to be changed, but progress was good at this point. Though Mini-Shishi had no idea when he'd actually be able to get back in to his original body, and if the AGE and GN systems along with his assassin protocols would return.

Though he didn't have much time to dwell on it as he took a little screwdriver and opened a part of an arm. The circuits were ripped out and reconnecting them would take a bit. Starting to disconnect little wires to check what exactly he would need to do Mini-Shishi was interrupted by Hogun who opened his room door and spoke in a calm voice. "The Captain is requesting your help Midget Shishi." And as those words were said a hammer connected to Hoguns' face as Mini-Shishi walked out of the room.

"Blue Haro, take over my work here." The tall human and the small robot walked out on the deck and Mini-Shishi was brought up to speed with everything. His mechanic eyes focused on the small boat in the distance, and its crew. "I'll get on it~Haro"

His arms and legs retracted back in to the ball as two little wings started flapping in the air, which allowed the little guy limited flight. And within seconds the shipwright of the crew was on his way towards the small vessel with Annie on board. He didn't carry any weaponry, apart from a little shock tool that he needed to work on his own body. Flying ahead of the Avenging Norseman he made sure to keep his pace and see if they needed help.

Eventually he would land on the deck of the boat and bring his arms and legs out, and stand as he looked up at a young blond girl. Unfortunately all of his files regarding bounties, pirates and marines were stored in his old memory core so he had no idea who this person was. So the little orange robot raised his hand and greeted the blonde. "Yosh. I'm Mini-Shishi~haro. And what's your name? Also don't eat me, I taste bad."

As soon as Annie would reply the little robot spotted his panther cub nearby and was actualy glad that he named the fact that he tasted bad, though he had no idea how kittens were with balls. "I am the shipwright of the World Pirates, and my captain is inviting you on board. Also bring your stuff, pet and rocket launcher if you would. Thank you, and see ya back on the ship." Going back into Flying Mode the little basketball sized robot slowly gained height as the big viking ship pulled up next to Annie's boat. She could now board if she wished to...


----------



## Kuno (Jul 9, 2011)

*Fyrestone...*

A dark eyebrow shot up as Ruark looked between the man and his crew-mate Tony.  His lazy grin grew wider as he took in her baffled expression.

?His undergarments??  Tony was completely confused.  ?What would be moving around in there?  Are there bugs around here??  She looked at the ground quickly, Ruark allowed himself to laugh this time.

?Wow...?  Dude said looking at his fingers after touching the woman's wings.  ?What's wrong with the underwear??  he asked pulling the waist band of his trousers away and looking down then frowned before shrugging.  The pants snapped back into place and he looked around.  ?Look!  More people!  See don't worry.  We can keep the party going!?  He grinned around at the group, his eyes slowing down when he looked at Samantha then continued on before he started to wander off toward the other two.  ?Hey!  The party is over here!? he called.

?Don't wander too far Dude!?  Tony called barely looking at him, her eyes didn't really leave the rock that Shinpachi was standing behind.  ?I'm so excited to see you!?  Tony finally allowed her initial shock to leave and she rushed over throwing her arms around the man, glad to see one of her friends after so long, she completely missed the strange expression on his face.

A sigh escaped Ruark at his groups antics but the smile never left.  ?Teaming up would be good.  Who knows what kind of things might be out there.?  then he looked toward the building.

?Over here!?  Dougal called pointing at the building.  

?We keep forgetting about saving the guy.?  Ruark pulled his sword and began to walk toward the building.

?Hold on.  Be right back.?  Tony said stilling all the questions she wanted to ask Shinpachi about the others.

Standing in front of the building Ruark took a deep breath, his sword in his hands.  He prayed that the metal of the door wouldn't damage his sword.  Letting out the air he raised his sword and rushed forward.  ?AAAAHHHHH!!!?  He yelled almost seeming as if he was trying to scare the portal open.

?Just hit the button!?  Tony called from beside the metal box near the building.  A click was heard as she pressed down and door rolled open.

His momentum was too great and Ruark rushed inside the building straight for the doctor.  ?Put that sword down boy!  When you get injured you will be glad I'm here!?  Ruark skidded to a halt as the big knife he held crashed down on to the body on the table.

?I don't know about that...?  Ruark mumbled his smile sliding slightly as he put his sword away.  The doctor scanned the group in front of the building.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 9, 2011)

*Fyrestone*

Shinpachi hugs Tony back and melts in her arms "Ahhhhh!" he says dreamily "I missed you too..." even though she didn't technically say that she did.

Kagami looked at Dude and slapped him on he back "You sir are my kinda Dude!" Her eyes followed Tony and Ruark as they negotiated their way around the locked door.

"Oh! There was a button?!" Kagami says looking dumbfounded, "Must've missed it." She says grinning and then turns to the doctor who is doing an autopsy with a meat cleaver.

"So what's up doc? I heard you're the famous Dr Zed. You got some info for us about where the Vault is?" Kagami said moving the lifeless leg off the table and jumped to sit on it.

"Well now, don't be all in a hurry to get there. Them bandits you guys just killed were part of Nine Toes crew and he won't be too happy with you or us. You not gonna leave us to face him whilst you go running off after some fairy tale are you?"

"Is Nine Toes going to be a problem for you?" Shinpachi asked.

"You bet. Here on Pandora ain't nothin but Bandits and Marine who like to exploit us little folk. Can't do anything against them either without getting shot." Zed explained.

"Well what do you think guys?" Kagami asked

"Seems like he could use some help. I don't see any harm in helping get rid of a few bandits. We got the muscle to do it." Shinpachi said looking at the dead bandits.

"A more expedient use of our time would be just to torture him and get the information. There are others after the Vault and it may be wise to choose the shortest possible path." Mion said extending the claws from her fingers.

Kagami crossed her arms and let others chat before she put her two cents in


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 9, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island
> 
> Sandrei*​
> The large Fishman shark clambered out of the elderly gentleman’s hovel with a determined look upon his face and a hand rubbing the bump on his head. So the beast was protecting something in the woods, or the woods themselves, whatever the case the reasoning behind these attacks seemed to be pretty obvious. Part of him rather disliked his choice to let the crew go on without him but that was beyond his control now, all he could do was catch up and back up his Captain. Out of the crew he considered her the strongest above himself but her power was rather unpredictable unlike himself who took fighting more seriously and knew the dangers and consequences. Though he enjoyed it like she did, something they had in common. With a swift turn on his heel Sandrei spun towards the forest and darted forward through the mass of trees in his path. As he disappeared into the wood the old man came out of his home and leant alightly on the doorway. A smile crept over his lips as he studied the Fishman disappearing off into the distance, his long yellow curtain-cloak flapping at his back.
> ...



"Oh so it isn't talking gorilla...or a bigfoot?" Rose asked with disappointment. A guy who transformed into a giant monster thing sounded almost as awesome though, almost. Rose really didn't need to think it over when it came to how to approach this situation. The choice was rather obvious to her. 

"So we'll go ask this gorilla guy if he wants to join the crew..."

"Bear, he's a bear zoan. By the looks of most likely an ancient type too," Hawkins interjected. 

"...right so we'll go ask the gorilla guy if he wants to join the crew," Rose continued. "And when he sees how awesome we are of course he'll say yes!" 

Ursla shook her head with a doubtful expression. "I don't know Rose. He doesn't even seem to be able to control his power. He might be a danger not only to himself but us." 

Rose smiled at Ursla and wriggled her fingers about with a giggle. "You can just give him one of your world famous massages to calm him down." The teenage pirate captain cracked her neck back and forth. "Speakin of massages I could use one right about now." 

"Not now!" Ursla said in a huff. 

"What about those hunters?" Hawkins asked. 

Rose smashed her right fist into her left palm. "Duh! We'll wallop 'em!" she exclaimed, playfully hitting him in the shoulder. Hawkins however still stared back at her doubtfully. He was always such a worrywuss. 

Sandrei nodded with satisfaction. He knew that Rose would make the right decision. "So that settles it." 

"Between my devil fruit sense and Ten's internal tracking ability we should be able to find his house," Hawkins said. 

"GREAT! LET'S GO SAY HELLO TO OUR NEW NAKAMA!" Rose declared.

Hawkins and Ten lead the crew deeper into the forest until coming upon an exquisite and well kept log cabin built in the center of a large clearing. They didn't know what to expect, or if they would be attacked again, so they kept their guards up as they approached. Rose marveled at how big the cabin was. It reminded her of her uncle Archie's old hunting cabin back on Peach Island.

*"HEY GORILLA GUY YOU AROUND HERE SOMEWHERE?"* she shouted at the top of her lungs. 

"Well that was certainly subtle," Hawkins muttered, creeping behind Sandrei just in case a giant bear suddenly barreled towards them from out of nowhere.


----------



## Ender (Jul 10, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates*


As the night approached, Ryuu wrapped up his meditation and walked over to where Dove and Snipe trained._ “Ok, that’s enough for today. I don’t want anyone pushing their bodies too hard and both of you are making good progress.”_ Both women nodded and started putting the equipment away, with Ryuu helping. As they packed, Ryuu told both of them his plans for their training, regarding the live practice once Dove started using Soru with ease. Dove simply nodded and Snipe replied with a simple  “Got it.”
------------------------------------------------------------------
While walking to the main camp, all three were approached by Parrot.
_ “Yo Parrot, what’s up? Nice shiner.”_ Ryuu said while grinning
 “Thanks, you should see the other guy. Nothing much, just came by to tell you all that we’re packing up and leaving tomorrow morning, depending on when everything’s in order. Snipe, Dove, can you two go join Archey and start getting our supplies restocked? I’ve sent Kite to tell Thrush and Mikaela and bring them over. Ryuu and I will gather whatever medical supplies we need and then bring Raven over to the ship. I want everyone on the ship by nightfall, so we’re ready to set sail with the wind in the morning.” 
 “Alright, come on Dove. Let’s go see what Archey looks like after the training.” Both women ran off with a devilish smile on their faces, though you could barely make it out beneath Dove’s mask. 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Parrot turned to face Ryuu while both men walked back to their resting quarters, “Do you need to a lot supplies for your stock?”
 Ryuu shook his head,_ “No, I’ll only be taking the medicinal herb and plants I found around the island and some guaze. I don’t want to take too much from these people, they’ve already been more generous than we could’ve asked for.”_
 “Agreed, we’re lucky to have found this place, it’ll be a tough good-bye. Worse if Raven was awake, I can’t believe I found a reason to be happy he’s still unconscious.”
_ “Hahaha! Amen to that. How’s his condition by the way? I checked on him in the morning before I left for training, but haven’t been back yet.”_
 “He’s doing much better. All his vital signs are stronger and his color is definitely returning, so his life isn’t in danger anymore. He just needs to wake up.”

After reaching the quarters, both men checked up on Raven and then went around getting what they needed for their departure. After gathering all the supplies, they moved Raven on to a stretcher and started making their way back to the ship. 
--------------------------------------------------
When they finally reached Archey, Snipe had to choke back her laughter at the sight of him. “ *cough cough!!* Oh man! I knew it would be bad, but man Archey, I didn’t think be that bad!” “Gee, thanks for your concern. I’m fine if either of you care.” As Archey scowled at Snipe, Dove offered him a sympathetic look. Once Snipe settled down, both women joined him in loading their supplies.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 10, 2011)

Woodpecker pirates-

"Eh? Huh? Wha?" Jacob was rather confused, he wasn't entirely sure of what was going on. First he was in a sack, then he was on a stage or something, then there was an attack and pirates and cake and animals... "Confusing! Too confusing!" Jacob shouts, taking a seat and refusing to do anything till he could figure out what was going on. Though as he sat, he was surrounded by ten random pirates, he wasn't sure what they wanted, but he didn't really care. 

"Hehehehe! Lookie here!" One of the pirates draws a blade. "You ready to fight!?" Jacob said nothing, merely sitting on the ground with his arms and legs crossed. "OI! I SAID-" "SIR! I am trying to think!" Jacob shouts at the man, going back into his train of thought. "OI! DON'T IGNORE ME!" "Sir! I will kick your ass in a minute! Now let me think!"

"YOU LITTLE BRA-" The pirate charged at Jacob, The navigator quickly leaped up from his sitting position and drew his spear stabbing the man in the shoulder, then throwing him over his own shoulder. "I said, i would kick your as when i was ready." "GET HIM!!!" The other nine men charge him, Jacob groans and spins in a quick circle, slashing at four of the men's stomachs, then stabbing his pear into the ground, he kicks another man's throat. Landing on his feet, Jacob pulls the spear back and lets go, hitting another man in the face with the pointy end. 

"That's... six?" Jacob blinked, the other three men stood back in shock. "Hmm.. What do i have.... what do i have.... COMPASS shuriken!" Throwing six compass's shaped like a map compass, he takes out the other three men. "Well then... there's that."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

*Ken Katayanagi~ The Human Beatbox​*
The Green Cloaks and their newfound allies presented a united front against the attacking pirates. If all of these warriors had not been there that day, the village might have fallen. But Ken, nor the fellow Green Cloak Pirates would allow that. Ken attacked with such ferocity that even his fellow pirates gave him a little room to go all out. "Sonic Boom!" He yelled, charging one of his fists with extra sonic power so that when it hit the first pirate in front of him, it exploded like a sonic bomb, knocking back the pirates. Meanwhile, Vincent, Ken's friend from back in the bar was fighting with a spear and using it to knock back any pirates who came at him. He was showing a great amount of skill in battle and Ken hadn't thought previously that he was really capable of fighting. He had proven Ken wrong, very wrong. "Watch out!" Vincent yelled, as a giant shadow loomed over Ken. Ken jumped back as two armored fists hit the ground, cracking it open.

Vincent ran over to Ken who watched as the man who had almost killed Ken rose to his feet. The two immediately noted that he was well-armored, but the most dangerous thing about him were the bladed gauntlets on both of his arms. He also towered over the two, and as he looked both of them, he slams the blades on his gauntlets together, making his intentions clear. He then roared, bolting forward at the two with incredible speed. However, Vincent and Ken were incredibly swift as they darted behind him, "First Strike!" "Sonic Boom!" The attacks hit the back of the giant warrior and he staggered forward. He didn't fall, though. He merely chuckled. Those two had hit his armor, cracking it, but he fine. The man twisted around and hissed at the two, slashing at Vincent who blocked with his spear. He looked over to Ken who started to run at the guy. As their eyes met, they had a mutual understanding. Vincent gritted his teeth as he tried to hold off the incredibly large opponent he was facing off against.

Ken glared at these pirates... Ever since he had started travelling, there seemed to be no peace, no end to these meaningless fights. Years ago, Ken would've never been doing this, but he had learned that some time the only way to match violence was with equal violence. Ken jumped into the air as he neared the warrior, who was preoccupied with Vincent and didn't notice Ken flying at him. As he turned, it was too late. He was kicked through the air by Ken. "Combo!" He shouted to Vincent, grabbing the man's hand and spinning him while the bulky pirate was shooting through the air. He threw Vincent who pointed his spear at the monster the man was, Ken then vibrated Vincent's spear as he travelled through the air with his sonic power, *"Sonic Spear!"*

The spear went straight through the pirate's chest plate and he could do nothing but fall as it was ripped from his chest. He landed in the middle of several other pirates, Vincent landed on the ground, much more softly however. He was grinning, "We should do that more often!" He exclaimed, looking in Ken's direction. The musician was only looking down at his feet, "No we shouldn't... I only want peace, not this." he stated, gesturing to the broken bodies lying everywhere. Vincent snorted, "Don't be sentimental my friend. They were attacking everyone, we had to do it."

"I know." Ken replied grimly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 10, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Shishi - World Pirates
> "Grand Line" Aboard the Avenging Norseman*​
> And there came the short jokes. How dare you sir, brahahaha!!! Of course the sight was funny and demanded that at least Duke takes a shot at Shishi's new form. The little robot had to admit it though, some of those were good. Though he'd never admit it. "Haro... wait till I get my drill back..."
> 
> ...



Annie smirked from the deck of the _Cutie Pie_ as she saw the viking ship alter course. In her experience rocket launchers usually were a good way to attract someones attention. The gunslinger dropped the shoulder mounted RPG to the deck and waited for them to approach. A quick check of her silver six shooters confirmed that they were locked and loaded. These were pirates after all, and in these dark and dangerous times Annie always made it a point of being prepared. 

What came next however was entirely unexpected. She watched with half disbelief as a tiny robot flew over the water towards the _Cutie Pie_. Annie rubbed her eyes and blinked rapidly at the thing, for a second assuming that her mind had been taken by heatstroke, but then it spoke. Muffin uttered a terrified growl and scampered behind Annie's legs, gazing uncertainly at the robot whose name was Shishi apparently. Shishi very graciously invited Annie to board the ship, before quickly zooming away. 

"Okay..." Annie mumbled. It didn't seem like a trap to her, but then again it was hard to get a read on a robot's face. She glanced up at the imposing viking ship and then at Muffin. "What do you think?" she asked the panther cub. Muffin pawed at the viking ship and growled in a menacing tone. "Yeah I thought so." Annie put on her stetson hat and threw her brown leather satchel over her shoulders. "Let's go say hello then..." 

A rope ladder was thrown over the railing of the viking ship. Annie grabbed it and slowly climbed her way up, Muffin perched with perfect balance atop her right shoulder. Annie hopped over the railing. Shishi was waiting for her patiently, hovering in the air. 

"Welcome to the Avenging Norseman," he said. Shishi pointed towards a slim man with long red hair and an eye patch. "This is our cap-" 

"Yeah, yeah, thanks fella," Annie interrupted in a tired voice. "Listen I haven't had any food for the last three days, and water for the last two."  She turned towards a mountain of a man dressed in viking regalia. This was a viking ship, so she naturally assumed that its captain would be some big hulking brute of a viking. "Are you the captain big guy? I can trade for food and water. I got enough ammo and explosives in yonder boat to start a World War."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie smirked from the deck of the _Cutie Pie_ as she saw the viking ship alter course. In her experience rocket launchers usually were a good way to attract someones attention. The gunslinger dropped the shoulder mounted RPG to the deck and waited for them to approach. A quick check of her silver six shooters confirmed that they were locked and loaded. These were pirates after all, and in these dark and dangerous times Annie always made it a point of being prepared.
> 
> What came next however was entirely unexpected. She watched with half disbelief as a tiny robot flew over the water towards the _Cutie Pie_. Annie rubbed her eyes and blinked rapidly at the thing, for a second assuming that her mind had been taken by heatstroke, but then it spoke. Muffin uttered a terrified growl and scampered behind Annie's legs, gazing uncertainly at the robot whose name was Shishi apparently. Shishi very graciously invited Annie to board the ship, before quickly zooming away.
> 
> ...



*World Pirates~ Grand Line*​
Hogun looked down at the young girl who had walked over to him and started talking by a trade. _"She must think I'm the captain..."_ Hogun thought. This slightly amused him as he realized how she must have come to this conclusion. This was a viking ship afterall and he wore viking armor after his many voyages across the sea. Hogun merely grunted in reply, "I'm not the captain." He stated simply, raising a hand to point towards Duke, but Annie had already turned her back on him. She went to Volstagg after that, "You?" The huge man merely shook his head, dumbly. When she got to Fandral, the handsome man bent down on a knee and kissed her hand, "I'm honored that you would think so, milady, but I am not the captain of the ship..." He stated and at the same time stared into Annie's eyes. Annie quickly broke contact since that was rather weird...

As Annie tried to figure out who exactly was the captain of this crazy ship, Duke sat in his throne chair, his eyes filled with rage as a vein throbbed on his forehead. It was obvious enough who the captain was on this ship... "Enough!" Duke exclaimed, standing to his feet. "I'M THE CAPTAIN OF THIS SHIP!" He roared, his head getting comically big-headed as he yelled at Annie and steam shot out of his ears. After Duke had blown off enough steam, he slumped back into his chair and looked at Annie with a rather hateful expression on his face. "The name is Duke Kaiser, Bounty: 45,000,000 and captain of the World Pirates crew!" He stated proudly, slamming a thumb into his chest, although he regretted it when his chest responded back with pain. 

Fandral smirked at this, "Uh, captain... Your bounty is no longer 45,000,000 exactly." He said, pulling out a newspaper and tossing it to Duke. Duke took his eye off Annie for a second and curiously looked at the newspaper, "Eh?" When he got to the bounty section, there his face was, a tooth missing from his mouth. Below it was the numbers, 56,000,000. Duke grinned as he saw this and then looked back at Annie, "Well actually, 56,000,000!" He told her. "Now lemme consider your offer... Weapons? This ship has plenty of this thanks to my robotic servant," He said, gesturing towards mini-Shishi. "He's normally a lot bigger, by the way."

"So for food and water... You'll need to give me something else." Duke said mischeivously. He rubbed his fingers together, "I got plenty of cash... But I'm in need of more crewmembers to replace a certain loss." He said, a bit of remorse and guilt at the end. "So how's this? I let you get all of the food and water you want, along with a comfortable living... For service until you can pay off your debt, eh?" Duke stated. 

"You pointed a rocket launcher and my ship, you also mentioned weapons so I'm guessing you've got skills with that stuff. It'll be a nice addition to shipwright, chef, first mate, navigator, and my Warriors Three." 

"So how about it? Do you want to join me in conquering the *WORLD*?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 10, 2011)

*Tommy vs The Rat King Finale*
|











?You know, I really don't have all day to play around here.? Tommy had researched the Rat King's attack carefully, he now understood that the man only used five rats at a time to attack, so all he would have to do is carefully time his attack against each rat without using any of his special attacks, and then once he got in close he would be able to end it with one carefully swift and clean cut, ?_I hope that idea goes as beautifully as it's executed in my mind._? Tommy prepared a charge in attack, and the Rat King smirked at him.

?The same trick over and over just isn't going to cut it!? The Rat King summoned more rats out to attack, and Tommy dodged the first of the rats, slicing it in half, then the second rat came at him, and he ducked underneath and thrust his weapon upward, then tossed it away, two more came at him at the same time, however he used the end of his weapon to bash them both away, and a fifth rat came charging directly at him, however Tommy stabbed it with his weapon, and tossed it up into the air, ?The one who has been foolishly using the same attack over and over is you!?

?Impossible!? The Rat King looked shocked, Tommy had been able to see through his attack pattern so easily, he hadn't met anyone previously who had been able to do so, ?To discover the weakness of that attack.. just who the hell is he?!?

?Sorry about this!? Tommy performed an upward slash, which dug straight into the Rat King's body, and inflicted quite a devastating wound on him, ?Physically I may not be a beast like Rex or Alex, but when pitted against someone who's never trained his body to handle a physical attack because he's never been hit, I think I might as well be as strong as those two.? Tommy smirked as he looked back at the unconscious Rat King, ?Those rats of yours are a pain in the ass, but once you figure out the pattern it's not too difficult.? Tommy let out a sigh, turning his attention to the fight between Rex and the other Captain, ?I've done my share of the work for the day, the rest is up to you Captain.? Tommy strapped the staff on his back, he hoped this fight finished soon because he needed to get these wounds checked as soon as possible, ?It'd be a nightmare if those damn rats had rabies or a disease.? Tommy shuddered at the thought.​


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates~ Kurohitsuji Island*​
Semmy and Levy were utterly wrecking the archers that were present on the wall. The archers had a little hand-to-hand combat, but nothing compared to a panda who knew Rokushiki and a giant blue fishman who looked like he had overdosed on steriods. *"Rankyakyu!"** "Fishman Karate: 100 brick fist!"* The two roared, back-to-back, knocking the archers off the wall. The remaining archers looked at the situation in front of them. Two unstoppable beasts who seemed to be relentlessly destroying them. "David better get here fast!" One of them yelled, shooting an arrow at Levy. Levy caught it with his teeth and then bit into the arrow, breaking it into pieces to show off his beastliness. "*Yes, be afraid, humans..." *He said, simply. Things only got worse as suddenly a pillar of flame shot out from behind Semmy and Levy. Dante riding atop it. *"Now, what is the meaning of this..."*

With these three here, the Monster Trio of the Devil Kings since Semmy had moved up, along with Levy after Keng's mysterious dissapearance, it seemedd as if the odds were stacked up against them. "I'll tell you what is the meaning of this." A voice said from behind the broken archers. A large man stepped out of the shadows, his hair white from age. He was rather tall and intimidating, a giant battle-axe strapped to his back. As the three Devil Kings observed the newcomer, they realize that this guy might actually be a challenge. All three get ready to kick some more ass however, from behind David, another group of archers step out from behind him. These archers however wore white armor, showing that they were of a much higher-skill then the archers the crew had beaten. 

They greatly outnumbered the crew and although they could probably take down the archers with some difficulty, they had no iea of the guy with the huge battleaxe's strength. "I am David Jala, Commander of the Kohistuji Resistance Force." He told the group. As Levy took a step forward, David smirks, "A fishman. How interesting. Even Fishman are susceptible to the effects of knock out gas, though." In their hands, the archers all had tiny little grenades filled with that gas. As the three see this, they tense up causing David to chuckle a little bit. "Relax. We aren't going to kill you. I simply want to talk."

"So what's it going to be, Devil King?"


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 11, 2011)

*Fyrestone-*

Cheat and Reverse stopped in their tracks as the man approached them. As he got closer to them another man flung himself into a doctors office with his sword and sliced clear through a corpse. The others sat around and hugged and talked and didn't seem to mind the bodies that lined the streets, this situation got wierder every second.

?Hey! The party is over here!? The approaching figure called out to Cheat and Reverse. The two turned their heads to look at each other and then back at their greeter. ?Well...? Cheat turned and looked over at Reverse and then back at Sue. ?He seems friendly?? His speech was met with a glare from Reverse who pulled him back to whisper in his ear.

?Cheat! We don't know these people! Look there are dead bodies all over, and that guy with the sword looked pretty unfriendly.? They both turned and look at Sue who stood and watched the two. ?He looks  harmless! Look at him he is a lost dog in every sense of the word!? ?Damnit Cheat, you don't know tha-? He stopped as he was pushed to the side and watched Cheat walk over to Sue. 

?Hello there, I'm Cheat. His name is Reverse.? He turned around and pointed at his companion who was slowly walking over to them. ?Now then, can you do me and my friend here a favor and let us know why these streets are paved with bodies and what the hell is going on!?? Cheat smiled and then turned back to Reverse who glared and began walking over to the Doctors building. 

As Cheat made friends with the people that Reverse thought where certainly going to kill them he observed the doctors office and listened in on the conversation going on inside. Something about killing a man with nine toes and getting shot for doing anything. Perfect. Reverse was now more then ever sure that he was going to die, you can't talk you way out of something that shoots first and asks questions later.

?So what is this Vault thing?? He figured he might as well try and make friends, they may save his life.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 11, 2011)

*With the World Pirates*

The bunny man let off a content grin after hearing Duke's words, he knew that a tragic event like this would be enough to break the captain, as well as the rest of the crew, but he had passed this test with flying covers. Even in the face of heart wrenching defeat he had managed to recompose himself and bring the crew together once again.

Rush casually leaned against the mast of the ship as Shishi flew over to investigate a new comer wielding a rocket launcher. It certainly would be a pain to get into another battle right now, with all of the crew still injured, and Shishi far from combat ready, but the World Pirate first mate was prepared for anything that the newcomer would throw at them, whether it be rockets, bullets, or panther cubs, he was prepared to protect his crew.

When the rocket wielder stepped aboard the ship Rush looked a bit surprised, _"A girl...?"_ the blond couldn't have been too far past her late teens, he couldn't believe that she was traveling alone on these dangerous seas, but was more surprised that she was traveling with a rocket launcher and apparently plenty of other artillery.

Just as Rush had gotten over the surprise of their attacker Duke went and invited her to join the crew, "Great, so any hungry traveler that threatens to blow us sky high gets room and board?" he scoffed, though he knew that Duke saw something in this girl, or maybe he just was in search of more female company, he didn't like the idea of her becoming part of this crew.

*The Devil King Pirates*

Dante couldn't help but feel a bit of pride as his two strongest enforcers cut through the attackers like butter. He had two powerful underlings beneath him, but with that power came great risk. He would have to keep his strength up as well to maintain his position over them, something that he could unquestionably handle.

As the troop of archers froze in fear at their presence a man with a large axe arrived, accompanied by a group of new archers sporting all white. Just by looking at the men you could see the gap in skill between the first brigade. 

After the axe wielder, David, informed the crew of the knock out gas his archers wielded he chuckled and began to speak to the group, "Relax. We aren't going to kill you. I simply want to talk."

"So what's it going to be, Devil King?" 

Dante scowled at the man, no one took The Devil King for a fool...He slowly lowered his staff until the butt of it leaned against the ground, *"Sure...Lets talk..."* he says in a menacing tone, prepared to fry David and his archers in an instant if they stepped out of line, *"But make no mistake Jala, you are in no position to be making threats."*


----------



## Vergil (Jul 11, 2011)

"Hiya!" Kagami said with Mion going towards the pair and inspecting them. She was always able to hear malice within someone. The way their heart rate and breathing fluctuated, their scent was filled with the fear of getting caught. This pair had some of these signs but it was more nervousness than malice. At least she hoped so, she would keep a proverbial eye on them for the time.

"Hey, relax Mion, they seem cool."

"We just got attacked by these guys. You are too carefree." Mion said walking back to a shadow. The sun was hot.

"Yeah and they are all wearing these weird masks." Kagami said tapping one of the masks

"That's right, most of them bandits wear those masks. Not sure why, it's hot enough as it is. Hell the only prison around here is run by Mr Shank and he sure as hell ain't what I'd call a good guy. See no reason to wear a disguise. Might as well be wearing a fake moustache...." Dr Zed explained and did a suspicious eye shift 

"I understand. I'll listen out for the muffle of their voice." Mion said. She was blind and though she had adapted on the whole, there were times where she had to curse her lack of sight.

"The vault," Shinpachi explained, "well...it's a rumour of an ancient treasure. Nothing like the riches in the Grand Line and what the Pirate King left, but enough to keep us happy for a while."

"Think of the shoes!" Kagami nearly squealed

"Yes, think of them..." Shinpachi said in mock enthusiasm, causing him to get hit in the arm.

"Anyway the more the merrier I say!" Kagami said happily and walked over to greet them. They did their introductions and Dr Zed started up again.

"There's a fella named TK up by that hill. Might want to go check up on him. Blind as a bat but.." Mion glared at Dr Zed, "Ah sorry poor choice of words. But he knows how to get to Nine Toes. Thing is, you got a bunch of bandits and skags in the way. Damn skags stole his food too. I'm sure he'd be might appreciative if you could get it back for him."

"Alright, lets get this party started!" Kagami said and head towards the gate of Fyrestone, which Dougal was opening.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 11, 2011)

*BHP Island with Keng*

Keng ate everything that came in front of him by the time he was done, he had gotten his colour back and his face didn't look as gaunt and emaciated and it had look when it came in. 

"_You've eaten everything we have_" the bar maid said as Keng called for more
"*You ate and you drank*" the bar tender said looking at Keng with a stern look
"*Pay your bill and leave*"

Keng wiped his mouth and got up and smiled showing off his pointed white teeth. 

"Consider my payment to be me leaving" Keng said with a smile
"I'll add a tip even, your life and your bar intact"

Keng raised his foot and kicked a hole in the wall

"Mostly intact" he said with a mischievous smile

When he got out into the street there was a small gaggle of marines waiting for him. He smiled flashing his teeth at the bar tender

"You sold me out!" he said with feigned shock
"I'll be taking back my payment"
"You won't be taking back anything, you're under arrest for a list of things it would take me too long to name" a marine around Keng's size said

Keng stuck his new sword into the ground, he didn't feel comfortable using it in battle. It felt always too heavy and made him feel tired he pulled the shorter sword from it's sheath at the base of his back and two of the rings on it's blade light up a third one blinking. He unclipped the chains that bound Kuroc and the fell to the ground in a coil clinking rapidly.

"All of you come at once!!" he roared

The marine pulled a long sword from his back and the blade shone like polished gold.

"Keng The Destroyer, you will die here today" the marine said

Keng swung the smaller sword a blast of red energy flying forward a few of the marines covered their face but their leader swung his sword with two hands cutting the attack it continued along and several marines had to dive out of harms way. 

"You have to do better than that to stop one of my attacks!" Keng bellowed

He dashed forward and brought Kuroc down there was a loud clang as the marine used all his strength to hold back Keng's strike. A large yellow eye opened up and looked the marine with intensity. A few of the marines that saw gasped and took more steps back. 

"There's no way you have such a nice sword and you're a weakling"

Keng kicked the marine in his stomach and sent him flying backward into the crowd of men. 

"Get serious or I'll start attacking your men" 

Keng swung swung the black monstrosity in his hand and an pulsating black jagged attack flew toward the crowd of men

"Grizzly Slash" Keng roared
"Golden Cutter" 

The two attacks collided with an explosion air whipping up the dust on the ground

"Good, it seems the gloves have come off" Keng said with a devilish smile


----------



## Noitora (Jul 11, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Olympic Island

Hornet Havoc​*
This Mathias chap was quite the serious guy by the looks of things, serious or some kind of loner in any case. He may have offered to assist his friend in the games but at first he did not seem overly interested in showing any sort of sportsmanship towards the Bro Pirates whom had also been able to offer their services. After a little persuading from his companion, Joel, Mathias gave in and showed a bit of his ability. He was a martial artist and a skilled one at that. Upon witnessing the technique a smirk ran over his lips his eyes still hidden by his goggle-shades allowing none to guess what he was thinking. This man sparked an interest in the dark skinned pirates mind so much so that he was really looking forward to watching whatever event befell the man.
?Damn nice man, you got some skills~? Hornet said happily as he returned his attention ahead. The cheers bellowed heavily over the group but a familiar voice caught his attention next.

"Captain! I think it's time for a Bro Fist, don't you think so?" Said his crewmate gunner from behind him. Hornet flashed his gaze back towards the blonde with a large grin over his lips. It was like he read his Captains mind. With excitement overflowing from his very being he motioned the Blue Hurricanes into a circle including Joel and a reluctant Mathias. His gaze flickered over each of them in turn, Pierre already with his fist pushed forward. Next Katsuo pushed up his paw, the side of his connected with Pierre?s fist while allowing room for the others.
?Don?t lose, Captain! Nya~? Escaped the demon cats his lips, his episode behind him and the focus of victory ahead. After the swordskitty Kali pressed his fist into the mix on the other side of the ex-sheriff. A smile touched his lips as he held someone?s watch in his other hand.
?And we won?t let you down either!? He added. The emotion was so intense even the officials looked on with envy. After the compulsive thief said his small piece the crippled Joel and team leader placed his own fist into the circle after watching the others.
_?Thank you for your help, all of you. Together we can do this.?_ Even in his state he could not actually compete but his advice for each member of the crew when their event came up would be essential to their success. Eyes settled on Mathias at last whom had resisted the joining of the Bro Fist until now, but a look from his old friend caused him to let out a small sigh and placed his fist into the circle. 
?And don?t hold back.? Finally the Captain himself, Hornet Havoc, placed his fist into the last remaining gap of the circle. The Bro Fist of the Blue Hurricanes had been completed.
?We ain?t gonna fail~ Ain?t gonna turn our tail~ The Blue Hurricanes gonna rock this stage~ Let?s show them the Bros? RAGE~! Yeaaaaaaaaaaahh!? With that the Bro Fist broke and the team moved towards their resting area, the cheers bellowing around them like a wild fire.

On the other side of the area five men in red vests and with unique appearances watched the display with a mixture of amusement, disgust and ruthlessness. The Red Tornadoes had already arrived and prepared for the games an hour earlier and had been waiting for the arrival of what they believed a broken team. A round grimily looking man in a suit ran a hand over his small beard in consideration as he studied the sight across the field. It seemed the old man Joel had scrounged together a plan B after his usual teammates had been in various ?accidents?. One of the men in red stepped up beside his manager. 
?Kuku, looks like we?ll have some fun after all, eh, Mister Manager.? The suited official nodded slowly.
?Seems so? you know what to do, failure is not an option. No matter what, we?ll win this.? The Red Tornadoes waited patiently for their turn as the loud speaker around the Olympic arena began to sound. Two Excited voices exploded over the entire island, the games were ready to begin.
_?Looks like it is finally time for the games to start Dave, you excited!??_
*?I sure am Steve. It looks like the Blue Hurricanes this year have some fill ins after their team were in a terrible accident.?*
_?Fill ins!??_
*?That?s right. Replacing the usual suspects we have; Ergo, King Grabby, Kitty Kat, St. Fly and Buzzin? Hornet. All look like novices to me Steve, going to be interesting to see what they can do!?*
_?I can?t wait!?_

On various different islands in North Blue the games were being broadcast on video and radio. On one island a desperate man watched the names being shouted and quickly hurried to his ship, his heart pounding with concern. 
Elsewhere a crew of former marines lead by a bulky martial artist listened to the radio on his modified marine vessel. Four other former marines listened as they spotted about the ship, the flamboyant one smirking excitedly.
?Those guys never stop being active, eh? Commander.? The leader shook his head slightly as he lent back on his chair. The man he would never forget was certainly an active one, perhaps he truly would be one of those rookies causing so many troubles for the World Government.
?Hornet Havoc? perhaps we?ll see each other again in the New World. I?ll get stronger and face you again, and become a true leader like you?As Captain Sibera.? 
Back upon Olympic Island the Blue Hurricanes sat in their resting area watching a huge screen. On one side it flickered over images of each of their faces while on the other it flickered over images of the Red Tornadoes faces, it was the selector of the first event. A loud buzzer sounded at the chooser halted instantly, a cheer following loudly after. The first face shown was of St. Fly while the second was of a man named Gomba, a rather muscular and hyperactive man with slicked back red and blonde hair. 
_?HERE WE GO, DAVE!?_
*?That?s right Steve, the first event is for the Blue Hurricanes St. Fly and the Red Tornadoes Gomba. We call it the ladder! Two contestants must climb up a huge jungle frame to reach the top and press the buzzer, the first one to arrive being the winner. However not only are the bars slippery with ice and there is no safety equipment, but also the climbing frame is rigged with booby traps and over obstacles you must best while clambering upwards. Anything goes, even attacking each other!?*
As the announcer spoke a huge door opened in the middle of the field and suddenly a massive climbing frame exploded upwards and plummeted into the sky, so tall that the top could not even be seen from below. The first match was down to Pierre, would he be able to succeed!?
"You can do it Fly~ You're the greatest kinda guy~" Hornet rapped rather quietly but reassuringly. He flashed his gunner a small smile, the showing of complete confidence in his crewmate. The first man he had join him, Pierre was a man he trusted with any doubt.

*
The Ladder - St. Fly BEGIN​*


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 11, 2011)

Kaidou/Kimchi-

"Damn it, We can't get out of this easily." Kaidou had hidden himself and Kimchi behind a rather large boulder. From what he could tell, they man was in a fixed location. He was unable to move from spot to spot quickly, if at all. He'd been able to discover this through running around firing at the direction the bullets had been coming from. They never changed location, however they did move slightly a few times... "Probably from dodging." Kaidou wanted to peek his head above the rock, but that would be too dangerous. "Kimchi, stay here." Kimchi nodded and Kaidou slowly moved over to the edge of the rock. 

BLAM! A bullet ricochets off the side of the rock. "So he can barely see me then..." Kaidou thought for a moment and sat back down next to Kimchi. "Fuuu....." Letting out a breath, he draws one of his daggers out of his belt and stabs it into the ground. "Eh? What are-" "Quiet." Kaidou closes his eyes and crosses his legs. He places his right hand on the handle of the dagger and his left hand on his heart. Kaidou silenced the world around him, the sound of wind died, the sound of Kimchi's breathing died, the sound of the crew fighting, died. There was silence... silence in all things. 

Kaidou's breathing steadied, he silenced his heart, his breath. He sat and he waited... "Click." BLAM! Another bullet hits the rock, the enemy was trying to draw him out. "Click." BLAM! No... he wasn't trying to draw them out... There was a crack on the rock, trying to break it? "Click." BLAM! Kaidou listened to the sounds of the shots, most of the ground in the area was flat, a few hills in the distance, no too far away... But he wasn't there.

Ruins... Kaidou remembered seeing many ruins... an old tower... a snipers tower. "He's there." Drawing his rifles, Kaidou stepped onto the dagger and pushed himself up into the air ever so slightly. BLAM!!!! One shot echoed from his rifle, the bullet soared though the air, towards the tower. "Tch, that again? Firing wildly wont help- Nnngh!" The sniper rolled back from his spot in the towers window. "Th...the hell!?" Gripping his cheek, he felt the warm blood in his hand. 

"Did you get him?" Kimchi asks. "No, i just grazed him. He knows i know where he is now though, in all likelihood he's going to move spots." Kaidou ducked back down behind the boulder and grabbed his knife. "Then we should-" "No. We'll stay here." Taking out a small round bullet, Kaidou opens up one of his revolvers and slides the bullet in. "Eh? What are you-" "Watch." Kaidou places his gun on the ground and aims it towards another boulder off in the distance. BLAM! The shot rolls across the ground, kicking up a cloud of dust on it's way. 

"What will that do?" Kimchi tilts his head and looks towards Kaidou. "He'll think we've moved locations, meaning we can sit here a while longer and found out exactly where he's hiding." BLAM!!! Kaidou watched a few bullets fly into the smoke cloud he created and some into the rock. "It worked." Kaidou grabbed his rifle and turned towards the tower, looking through his sight. "There's going to be a small glare... something bouncing off the barrel of his gun." 

"Eh, won't yours glare?" Kimchi blinks. "Mine's coated in a special paint, it absorbs light, it doesn't reflect it. It removes the glare and allows me to stay hidden." Kimchi blinked once more. "You... you've done this before huh..." Kaidou doesn't respond. "A snipers battle, how long has it been? This feeling of uncertainty.. will i be able to get him before he gets me? Where is he hiding? How long has it been since i felt this..." 

Kaidou watched the tower for any sign of glare, the slightest hint of a barrel of a gun... BLAM!!! Kaidou's eyes widened, the boulder they had been hiding behind suddenly broke in half, the middle of the rock exploding in all directions. "Damn it! He saw through us already!?" Kaidou grabbed Kimchi and began to run quick as he could. BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! Kimchi was afraid, the bullets sounded so close, were they passing right by him!? It was close, so close! Kaidou stops behind another rock and tosses Kimchi to the ground. "Eh? I'm safe?!" He looked himself over, there were no wounds... thank whatever god fishman have!

"Kaidou! You dodge-" Kimchi couldn't complete his sentence his eyes widened, every shot that had been fired found it's way into Kaidou's body. His arms, legs and stomach were bleeding heavily. But the gunner ignored Kimchi's shouting, he didn't know what the fishman was saying anymore. The world had gone silent once more. Only the echo of his beating heart and his own breathing could be heard... "Nnngh... It's so loud..." Kaidou grabs his chest. "Shut up, you're so loud!" He thinks to himself. Damn it, did he know it was a trick all along? Did Kaidou's barrel somehow reflect the light? What happened?

"Shit...." Kaidou pulled out a knife from his pocket and began digging into his arm, pulling out a single bullet... digging into his other arm he pulled out another.. then his legs and his stomach. "Alright... i got the bullets out." He thought to himself, grabbing a lighter from his other pocket and heating up the tip of his knife. TSSSSS!!! The knife makes contact with his skin, sealing his wounds shut one at time. "K...Kaidou!" "Shut up." He coughs, leaning against the ruin wall he had hidden behind. 

"This snipers good." Kaidou puts his knife away and takes out a cigarette. "Really good."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates~ Grand Line*​
> Hogun looked down at the young girl who had walked over to him and started talking by a trade. _"She must think I'm the captain..."_ Hogun thought. This slightly amused him as he realized how she must have come to this conclusion. This was a viking ship afterall and he wore viking armor after his many voyages across the sea. Hogun merely grunted in reply, "I'm not the captain." He stated simply, raising a hand to point towards Duke, but Annie had already turned her back on him. She went to Volstagg after that, "You?" The huge man merely shook his head, dumbly. When she got to Fandral, the handsome man bent down on a knee and kissed her hand, "I'm honored that you would think so, milady, but I am not the captain of the ship..." He stated and at the same time stared into Annie's eyes. Annie quickly broke contact since that was rather weird...
> 
> As Annie tried to figure out who exactly was the captain of this crazy ship, Duke sat in his throne chair, his eyes filled with rage as a vein throbbed on his forehead. It was obvious enough who the captain was on this ship... "Enough!" Duke exclaimed, standing to his feet. "I'M THE CAPTAIN OF THIS SHIP!" He roared, his head getting comically big-headed as he yelled at Annie and steam shot out of his ears. After Duke had blown off enough steam, he slumped back into his chair and looked at Annie with a rather hateful expression on his face. "The name is Duke Kaiser, Bounty: 45,000,000 and captain of the World Pirates crew!" He stated proudly, slamming a thumb into his chest, although he regretted it when his chest responded back with pain.
> ...



Annie tried to suppress her laughter, she really did, but this guy seemed so serious. It was both funny and sad to behold at the same time. Like watching a  kid in the sandbox proclaim that he was going to be king of the world. "You...wanna conquer the world?" Annie repeated slowly. 

Duke nodded with a self confident grin. "Yes that's right. I'm going to be emperor." 

That pretty much opened the flood gates for Annie. She suddenly burst out laughing. The pain became so great that she clutched her mid section and rolled back and forth across the deck. Muffin quickly mimicked Annie and bounced along with her, growling happily. "Ah, hehe...emperor of the world huh? Ain't that rich!"  Duke's grin instantly gave way to a frown at Annie's mocking tone. The rest of his crew exchanged knowing glances. This might not go so well. 

"You find my dream...funny?" 

Annie managed to collect herself, wiping away a few stray tears from her eyes. She shook her head and patted Duke on the back. "Well actually yeah I do, but I can respect a man's dream, even if he is plum loco."  

She patted the two gleaming silver six shooters holstered to a thick leather gun belt that ran around her hips. "You're lookin at the best gunslinger ever to come outta the West Blue. See I gotta dream too. I don't just wanna settle for being the best gunslinger in the West Blue. I wanna be the best gunslinger in the whole wide world! But to do that I gotta find a woman by the name of Asuka, also known as Miss Nevermiss..." Annie mimicked forming a gun with her right hand, and aimed the tip of her index finger towards Duke. "And put a bullet straight between her eyes."  

Duke's eyes narrowed at the mention of the infamous female shichibukai. Considering his very fresh, and very disastrous encounter with another member of that group, Annie's goal resonated with him. Annie glanced around at the deck of this ship and took in the measure of the strange crew that Duke had assembled. She had always been a lone wolf, but she had a feeling that her old ways wouldn't cut it out here in the Grand Line. Perhaps there was something to be said for strength in numbers. She decided however to leave out her quest for revenge against the Mafia Don of the West Blue. That was personal and she wasn't in the mood to open up to a bunch of strangers. 

She sighed. "Alright Mister I wanna conquer the world. I'll ride with ya..._for now_," Annie told Duke. Her stomach suddenly rumbled loudly, as if a not so subtle reminder that she hadn't eaten in days. "Now about that food and water..."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 11, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> "Hah! the fire won?t work on me!!"but then he realized something"wait those were blue flames...were those my flames?"he asked to himself before looking again at the guy"Heh, interesting"



*GREEN CLOAKS - TIGER D. RAL*

"Your flames won?t work on me either"the spiky haired guy said adopting a fighting stance, Ral closed his eyes for a moment trying to realize a way to damage this guy, he didn?t know at all what was going on with this pirate being able to  absorb and return his flames but something like that wasn?t able to stop the man who would become the strongest man of the world"Let?s see you handling this"he whispered and then his right arm was completely involved in blue flames"Blue flame: fire dragon!"he shouted and as soon as he threw his fist in front, a big blue flame was fired adopting in mid air the form of a dragon heading straight at the guy with gloves.

"A dragon?...anyway it?s fire"he said and raised both of his arms in front of him ready to absorb the flames of Ral. As soon a the dragon reached his hands, it got swallowed by the gloves."I told you that..."he was saying but...BAM! the guy was interrupted by a fist in his face which sent him flying several meters away, Ral punched him with a flame strike, his hand burning with his red flame"Don?t get distracted, I?m fired up!"he said, both of his hands burning with an intense red/orange fire which was more intense than usual, his flames were getting stronger.

From behind the scene Brent was calm watching the fight between both fighters"Ho! so Ral can use fire as well...an interesting kid certainly"he said to himself.

"Damn you"he muttered standing up"Come!!"he said though irinically he was the one who rushed at the guy with golden eyes like his"Flame Strike"he said starting to throw punches at the guy who was dodging and deflecting a couple of them. Stopping Ral?s fist and absorbing the flames with the dial in his glove he landed a knee in the stomach of the green cloak, then taking the head of Tiger he was about to fire the flames he just absorbed on him but a kick in the stomach sent him away once again. when the black-haired guy looked in front he saw Ral?s foot covered in a red/orange flame"what, you thought I could only ignite my hands?" he said"get ready for one of my new techniques"then he adopted a left handed fighting stance, more like a street fighter stance than a martial artist or a member of the navy,"ROCKET..."he said and then jumped with his left leg, as soon as he jumped a very strong flame came out making him to disappear"Uh? Where is..."he was saying but suddenly Ral appeared in front of him "PUNCH!!!"landing a fist in his face sending him flying.

"HA! you were out of your own league! hahahah!"he said and started to laugh but didn?t notice the powerful blast of fire thrown at him"Wah..."he said though before he could move a shadow jumped over him and and faced the fire coming at him, the shadow drew asword and slashed the fire as if it was nothing"Fuck you...ugh"the black haired guy said once the fire was completely extinguished only to fall unconscious a moment later"Brent oldman! that was awesome!"Ral said happy to see his friend"You think so? i think it was more awesome how you were kicking his ass"he said only for both of them to laugh again.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 11, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *The Devil King Pirates*
> 
> Dante couldn't help but feel a bit of pride as his two strongest enforcers cut through the attackers like butter. He had two powerful underlings beneath him, but with that power came great risk. He would have to keep his strength up as well to maintain his position over them, something that he could unquestionably handle.
> 
> ...



*The Devil King Pirates*​
David smirked when Dante told him basically that he wasn't a pussy. However, the commander of the resistance force wasn't one either. You had to be strong when dealing with the Dark Riders and their forces. David reached to his back and unstrapped his giant axe, slamming it into the ground in front of him and Dante. This creates a huge crack, but not big enough to actually cause some serious damage. He then laughs at Dante, "And I assume you are in that position?" He asked. "Well we'll see if you live up to your fame, Mr. Devil King because I need you to do something for me..." He muttered, looking uneasy as he looked over his shoulder and saw the rest of Kohistuji.

He wouldn't normally ally himself with scum like Dante and his crew which seemed to consist of panda-men, fishmen, and little girls. However, ever since he had started leading the Resistance Force, he had to make some very hard decisions. This topped all of them. As he looked at Dante, he knows that even if he helps them, he wouldn't hesitate to torch them all. His description matched everything that Marla had told him, though.

_"Black hair, with a white streak down the middle... And the eyes of the Devil."_ A woman's word echoed through his head. David had to make the decision though, he sighed and mutters, "I can't believe I'm doing this..."

"I need you to save my island." He told the Devil King.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 11, 2011)

*Aboard the Good Samaritan...*
Tengu appeared on deck, ready for battle. He could sense the eager voices aboard the pirate ship coming at them. All told he counted over forty, an imposing number even for him to handle. Thankfully they weren't unloading with their cannons. Tengu figured they wanted the valuable medical supplies contained within the giant hospital ship. Betty made her way on deck a second later, her right hand tensely gripping the white handle of a wakizashi blade. She spotted Tengu and ran towards him. 

"Wait up!" 

"Shouldn't you be in the safe room with the rest of the staff?" Tengu asked her. 

"I can fight," Betty replied confidently. "And I'm not the only one."  

A group of fighters, a dozen in total, were already preparing themselves, among them a hulking doctor who wore a white lab coat torn off at the sleeves, revealing rippling biceps as big as gun shells. He hefted a silver warhammer across his broad shoulders. "Tengu this is Dr. Greyjoy, he's the Chief Medical Officer of the _Good Samaritan_," Betty told the blind swordsman. Dr. Greyjoy scratched his salt and pepper beard with a thoughtful face as he regarded Tengu. "So you're the hotshot Betty hired to help us eh?" he said.  

"I wouldn't call myself a hotshot, but I do try my best," Tengu replied mildly.  

"Are you good?" 

Tengu slowly drew the buster blade from his back, then made his way to the railing. "I'll let you be the judge of that." 

_Aboard the Crimson Fox..._
A tall pirate, decked in a long red captains coat, stood calmly atop the golden fox shaped prow, narrowing his eyes at the massive hospital ship as they closed in at high speed. In his right hand he clutched a massive bisento blade over twice his size. He grinned as he saw the dozen pathetic souls arrayed on the deck of the hospital ship. Like lambs to the slaughter. 

*Nathaniel Fox 
Captain of the Crimson Fox Pirates
Bounty: 40,000,000*

"Kill all the men! But leave the women and children alive!" he roared at his crew of over forty strong. Not only would they be able to sell the medical supplies at a high price, but the women and children would be more then welcome at the local slave markets. Plus he could use a new wench or two. This was definitely going to be a killer haul.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 11, 2011)

*[Jolly Roger Pirates; Doc?s Hungry]​*​
Doc slightly shifted in the hammock while the two strands of hair that jutted from beneath his hat lapped at the air as a light breeze blew them about.  ?ZzZzZzZzZzZz? his snore trailed to the deck below. ~RRRrrrrrRRRRRR~ Under the protective shade of his cap his eye squints. His right hand slowly moves from its resting place on his chest down to his stomach. Doc?s complacent straight face falls to a wavering frown as he feels the rumbling in his stomach.  ?Yes; I?d love some poison berry pancakes?ZzZzZzZzZzZz? Doc mumbles rolling over. The shift in position pulls the suitcase Doc is holding over onto him. With a light -TWACK!- it knocks the pipe from Doc?s mouth. _ ?HAAAAAAAAA! I REGRET EVERYTHING!!!!?_ Khan whines his voice fading as he falls. Pain rushes from Doc?s now bloody lip to his brain, a moment later his eye pops open;  ?By ODA that hurts!? he yelps popping to a setting position. The suitcase that was laying on his face now rest in his lap. Pulling his hand from the handle he moves it to his head while he pulls the hat from his head with the other.

 ?Sucks that I slept through breakfast.? Doc says lowly running his hand through his hair. Running his tongue around his mouth he realizes that he had dropped his pipe.  ?Dammit; I won?t hear the end of this for a while.? he moans pulling his cap back down over his crown;  ?Wonder if there is any grub?? Doc asks himself looking down to the deck below;  ?What the hell; are we still anchored at Baroken Hippo? >.<? he says with an annoyed tone. But he couldn?t do anything about that. Pulling forward on the Hammock Doc launches himself toward the mast. Latching on he allows himself to fall to the flooring of the Crow?s Nest. Opening the small hatch he again latches onto the mast and slides to the deck below.  _ Now; how did that go.._ Doc thinks as the deck below quickly shot up to him. _ Ah yes._ he thinks with a genuine grin,  ?Gep?.? Doc?s voice freezes in pain as a shudder races from his feet to his head and his body visibly shakes. He had landed with a hard and heavy thud on the deck of the ship. His eye squints in pain,  ?po.? he finished with a flow of tears running down his face. _ ?Serves you right you damned knucklehead.?_ Khan yells in a fit bouncing around Doc?s foot with each word it spoke.

 ?Not?. Now?? Khan?? Doc stutters in pained sentences falling to his ass. Both hands shoot to his legs which he rubs furiously. A short period of time passes and Doc?s stomach rumbles again ~ URRRR~ Pausing, he grabs Khan and stands to his feet.  ?Now, lets go and make some lunch.? He states grabbing down by his legs. With a grim look spreading across his face he looks down, coming to the realization that he left his suitcase up above on his hammock he almost breaks down into tears.  ?Dammit.? he sighs whist grabbing back onto the mast.

[Nonki?s Kithcen, Five ~ Ten Minutes Later]​
Doc stood in the door several seconds. He wasn?t expecting much for such a ship, but this was ridiculous. Outside the stove, table and food storage it was bare. Doc?s head sank,  ?Good thing I brought my own supplies.? Doc says somewhat more cheerfully. Walking forward he swings his suitcase up and around allowing it to land on the table with a thud. Flipping both latches he pops it open.  Pulling quickly a black apron with  this design on it.  The next thing to appear from the suit case is a large white chef?s hat. With a smooth motion Doc slides it over his other cap and adjusts it so that it is angled to the side.  ?Now I look like a real Chef!? he says giving himself a thumbs up. _ That?s lame Doc!?_ Khan yells, but Doc pays the pipe clutched between his teeth little attention while he walked over to the pantry.

With a wide grin he flings it open. His jaw falls to the floor as his eye bulges from his head. All he is greeted by is cob webs.  ?Well this won?t do.? he states rubbing his chin after he quickly composes himself. 

[One Raid on the Island?s Food Storage Later]​
Doc stood before the stove. A ring of green smoke trailed from his pipe and rung around the large white hat he wore. The distinct smell of peppermint almost overpowered what food he was cooking. _ Hey, that smells good Doc, whatcha cooking??_ Khan asks his carved eyes angling down to see what was in the skillet.  ?Fillet of Sea King and Eggs over easy, next to up thing to be cooked up is around fifteen lbs of bacon.? Doc says taking the other people of the crew into consideration as he prepared the meal. 

*[Dsurion Dimir]​*​
Pulling a small jar from his side pouch Dsurion quickly stores the poison glands away. With a sigh he walks over to the crumbled form of Zero. Wrapping both arms around his chest he contemplates what his next move would be. After a moment or two he decides that he will for the moment at least wait. With a shuffle he walks over to the arc way that lead from the arena and props himself back up as if nothing had happened to pull him away from the that position in the first place. Rubbing his ribs he quickly realizes that he had been getting tougher over the past couple weeks; if he would have took the shots that creature gave him when he fought that bear; his ribs would be broken right now. Instead he didn?t even hurt. A sick smile spread across his lips. Wake up Zero. Lets finish this. Dsurion thinks.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 11, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Jolly Roger Pirates; Doc?s Hungry]​*
> Doc slightly shifted in the hammock while the two strands of hair that jutted from beneath his hat lapped at the air as a light breeze blew them about.  ?ZzZzZzZzZzZz? his snore trailed to the deck below. ~RRRrrrrrRRRRRR~ Under the protective shade of his cap his eye squints. His right hand slowly moves from its resting place on his chest down to his stomach. Doc?s complacent straight face falls to a wavering frown as he feels the rumbling in his stomach.  ?Yes; I?d love some poison berry pancakes?ZzZzZzZzZzZz? Doc mumbles rolling over. The shift in position pulls the suitcase Doc is holding over onto him. With a light -TWACK!- it knocks the pipe from Doc?s mouth. _ ?HAAAAAAAAA! I REGRET EVERYTHING!!!!?_ Khan whines his voice fading as he falls. Pain rushes from Doc?s now bloody lip to his brain, a moment later his eye pops open;  ?By ODA that hurts!? he yelps popping to a setting position. The suitcase that was laying on his face now rest in his lap. Pulling his hand from the handle he moves it to his head while he pulls the hat from his head with the other.
> 
> ?Sucks that I slept through breakfast.? Doc says lowly running his hand through his hair. Running his tongue around his mouth he realizes that he had dropped his pipe.  ?Dammit; I won?t hear the end of this for a while.? he moans pulling his cap back down over his crown;  ?Wonder if there is any grub?? Doc asks himself looking down to the deck below;  ?What the hell; are we still anchored at Baroken Hippo? >.<? he says with an annoyed tone. But he couldn?t do anything about that. Pulling forward on the Hammock Doc launches himself toward the mast. Latching on he allows himself to fall to the flooring of the Crow?s Nest. Opening the small hatch he again latches onto the mast and slides to the deck below.  _ Now; how did that go.._ Doc thinks as the deck below quickly shot up to him. _ Ah yes._ he thinks with a genuine grin,  ?Gep?.? Doc?s voice freezes in pain as a shudder races from his feet to his head and his body visibly shakes. He had landed with a hard and heavy thud on the deck of the ship. His eye squints in pain,  ?po.? he finished with a flow of tears running down his face. _ ?Serves you right you damned knucklehead.?_ Khan yells in a fit bouncing around Doc?s foot with each word it spoke.
> ...



?Nyohohohohohoho!? Harvey laughed as he walked along carrying the stuff he picked up off his boat, the distance had been a bit farther than he originally thought between the boats, however it didn't take him too long to get back with the stuff, and he could smell some food cooking on the ship, ?EEEH?! IS THAT FOOD I SMELL SOMEWHERE?!? Harvey's sense of smell when it came to food had been increased multiple times due to the fact that he was still pretty damn hungry, that apple had hardly done anything to fill him up at all. Harvey rushed onto the ship and piled his stuff into one spot, ?FOOOOOOD!? Harvey shouted as he rushed off in search of the smell.

Soon enough Harvey came across the location where the food was coming from, and he waltzed right into the location where the food happened to be cooking, at which point he came along Doc sizzling up what looked to be Fillet of Sea Kings and Eggs, ?WHAT'S UP DOC?!? Harvey walked up to see what the doc happened to be cooking, ?Is that some Fillet of Sea Kings and Eggs I spy? That's my favorite dish!? Harvey grinned as he watched the doc cook the food, ?So where'd ya get the food from? Did ya raid the storage on this island or somethin'??


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 12, 2011)

Joseph Rodgers-

The Pig Walks
He is cut to shreds
Bacon Is Good
Haiku.. By Joseph....

"UOOOOOOHHHHH!!!!!! BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Joseph vanished from sight and appears in the kitchen of the Nonki. "H...how did you get here?" Harvey asks. "Bacon." "Huff... Huff... damn you're fast..." RoboMan and Arashi cough, opening the door to the kitchen. "BACON!" RoboMan shouts, sitting next to Joseph. "Bad Robot! That's MASTERS bacon!" "I will fight you for it." RoboMan responds, his eyes narrowing at Joseph. "It would be a foolish decision... RoboMan." Joseph grinned. "Give to me... The Bacon." 

Elsewhere----

Green Cloaks- Alex-

"Huff... Huff..." Alex struggles to hold his blade, hos body covered in cuts. "You were already so heavily damaged... you were a fool to take that blade up against me." The swordsman laughed and tossed his long black hair back. "I see... Then, This blade is still too heavy for me..." Alex dropped the thin blade to the ground with a massive THUD!!! The swordsman's eyes widened, "S...such a heavy blade.. how could he possibl-" SLASH! He barely avoided the attack, what was this speed!?

"When did you get so fast!" He shouts at Alex. "When i dropped that sword. Combined with this one, it was way too heavy." Alex smirked. "What kind of beast is this?" The swordsman stepped back, Alex's skill with the blade needed polishing, even he could see that... But his speed, what kind of speed was this?  "DON'T MESS WITH OUR CREW!!!" Alex dashes forward, his speed greatly increased in just these few moments.... "D...damn it!!!!" The swordsman shouts before Alex's slash connects.... ​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice/Queen of the Clouds...*
Fake Semmy saw as Garrick began to crush Gabe's neck. "Well shit..." he mumbled. "Now who's gonna pay me?"  He made a move to intercept Garrick but suddenly a giant cloud fist smashed into the ground in front of him. Fake Semmy backpedaled as another cloud fist came barreling out of the sky. He looked up and saw Amelia flying at him atop a cloud. Her arms were engulfed up to the elbows by giant snake like cloud tendrils. 

"Oi!" I said I don't want to fight you girlie!" he growled from underneath his panda mask. 

"Drop the act loser! It's over!" 

Amelia wrapped him up with her cloud tendrils, binding his cannon like arms together. *"Cumulus Clutch!" * 

Semmy grunted in pain as he felt the crushing force of the clouds press in on his body. These clouds looked soft but they felt as dense as iron. "I'm not going to jail!" he screamed, the muscle chords of his necks straining visibly as he poured on all his strength. Amelia's eye's went wide as he broke free of the clouds, ripping them apart with pure brute strength. Fake Semmy charged her like an enraged bull. "I TOLD YA TO BACK OFF!" 

Amelia stood her ground and generated a swirling gray cloud around her body which expanded outward and blanketed the entire street around them. *"Gray Haze!"* Fake Semmy skid to a halt as he was engulfed in a thick gray fog. "Huh...what is this?"  He glanced around in a very direction, searching for a path, but he could barely see two inches in front of his own face. Amelia's voice echoed through the fog, coming from every direction at once. *"You can't fight what you can't see,"* her disembodied voice exclaimed.  Fake Semmy felt something touch his back. He spun around, nothing. A tap on his right shoulder and then a brush against his left leg. Semmy turned about and saw a fast moving figure quickly disappear into the fog. Amelia's voice giggled through the fog. 

"Hey this is no fair! Come out where I can see ya!" 

"Here I am," Amelia said, materializing behind him. Semmy was faster though. He darted his right hand with bullet like speed and grabbed her throat. "Don't underestimate me girlie!"  Amelia gasped in shock, her eyes wide and fearful. "Relax I won't kill ya," Fake Semmy grunted. "Just lift this fuckin fog!" Suddenly Amelia's body exploded into twisting ribbons of clouds. Fake Semmy's jaw dropped in disbelief.  "What the fu-"

*"Cloud Clone!"* 

Amelia shot out of the fog and dashed past him in a burst of speed, slashing cleanly at his midsection. Fake Semmy spasmed once, then turned around to face her. "How?" Amelia swung her saber around in salute. "Just call me the Queen of the clouds." In an instant the fog dissipated, revealing the battle torn street around them and the clear blue sky above. Fake Semmy looked up at the sky and smiled. "Heh, queen of the clouds. I like that," He clutched his bleeding midsection and fell to one knee. Blood trickled out of the corner of his mouth. Amelia walked towards him and raised her sword over his head. 

"Are you gonna execute me?" Semmy asked. 

Amelia wordlessly sheathed her sword. "I want to see your true face," Amelia replied. She ripped off his panda mask, revealing the face of a middle aged man with a crooked nose and cauliflower ears. "I know you," Amelia said with recognition. "You're-" 

"Oliver Bones, ex heavyweight wrestling champion of the world." 

Amelia couldn't believe it. "My sister used to go crazy for that stuff when we were kids. She even had your poster on her wall." 

Oliver smiled weakly. "Yeah well I ain't the man I used to be."

"What the hell happened to you?" 

"Life..." he said with a shrug. 

Amelia threw the panda mask at his feet and turned about. Oliver blinked in surprise as she started to walk away."You're letting me go?" he asked. 

"Call it a temporary reprieve. My commanding officer doesn't  believe in taking prisoners. So I'm letting you go on your own recognizance." Amelia paused and glanced at him over her shoulder. "Don't make me regret this decision."


----------



## Kuno (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pandora...*

?Right.  Check on the old guy.?  the blonde nodded his head vigorously.  ?Is he in charge of the party??

?Party?? The doctor looked at him then shook his head and laughed.  He then only pointed the general direction of the guy he had spoken about before going about his business.  ?Now get lost I'm busy.?  He added dismissing them.

?So we check on the guy...?  Tony shrugged.  ?Alrighty...?  she smiled widely and began walking down the dirt path in the direction the Dr. Zed pointed.

Ruark stayed with the pair he called friends though he let his eyes linger over the other girls in the group that had been tentatively formed.  'Nice...' He thought to himself, a lazy smile moving on to his face.  He liked Tony but her innocence always turned him off.  Two of the others seemed to have a worldly essence about them and he was highly intrigued.

?It's hot.?  Dude said abruptly pulling Ruark away from his inner musings.  

?Yes, yes it is.?  Ruark chuckled at his friend.  

?How far before we get to the party guy??

?I don't think there is going to be a party.  At least not the type you are thinking about Dude.  For the moment just let it go.?

?But, I wanted to have a party.?  It came out a lot like a whine.

?Maybe we can have one later.?

?OH!  Is that a dog??  Dude squinted looking off in the distance.  ?I can't be sure.?  he kicked a rock then grinned and started kicking the rock back and forth between his feet and then it bounced out in front of them and he rushed to catch up, repeating the process a few times.

"I don't think that is a dog you want to play with."

"You are suppose to play with all dogs!  They enjoy playing!"

"You might get bit."

"That is the chance that you take!"  he grinned wildly and continued to kick his rock.

The dried ground crunched under their feet as they moved, Tony started walking closer to Shinpachi.  ?So what have you been up to?  When did you find this women??  She smiled brightly at him.  ?I never thought I would see any of you again!  I'm so glad that I have!?  The couple of years had gone by quickly and she was overjoyed to see at least one of the crew in one piece.

?Now what is going on??  Dude paused in mid-kick, he shielded his eyes from the sun and started to squint.  ?Is there something going on?  Is that a party up there?  Did we finally find the party??

With Dude's words Ruark and Tony also looked in the direction.  ?Looks like the people back in town.  You know the ones that were sleeping.?  Tony shrugged.  ?Those these guys are awake.?

?And, it looks like they are causing trouble to.  I think they are roughing someone up.?

?No!  Roughing someone up at a party?  Are they party crashers?  We can't allow that!  That is against the rules!?  Dude was outrage and he started to run.  Ruark and Tony quickly rushed to follow him.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 12, 2011)

*Meet TK Baha, Blinding Nine-toes, TK's food*


Shinpachi walked beside Tony and was enjoying it. He stilll had issues with talking to anyone he liked of the opposite sex, though. He did wonder why he didn't have issue with Kagami. Mion, as attractive as she was, was a little messed up and he had a fear of bats. Kagami though; she was fun, pretty and definitely his type yet he felt nothing. He felt like she was more of a really good friend.  

"Well you know, we tried to return from the Grand line after that tournament in the snow but all got seperated. I ended up drifting trying to find Gintoki, Sougo, Dante and Heather." he paused and mumbled "especially you.."

"Ahem...but yeah!" he said quickly, "So ended up in a crappy town with a bunch of townsfolk who were hurting Mion. I thought it was wrong, sent a call for help and Kagami answered. We saved Mion and we just stuck together." Shinpachi omitted the fact that he was essentially in Kagami's crew until he could pay her for her services for helping him.

"Seems so strange though. I mean she dresses and even looks a little like Dante don't you think?" he says pointing to her. Kagami froze in place and shivered.

"Ahaha! Dante? Who's that?! What a silly name! I never heard of him. Nope nope nope. Off to battle! Keep your head down and don't get shot!" Kagami said following Dude as he charged into the fray. " Come on guys! Bet I can get more bandits than you!Let's join the party!"

Mion bared her teeth and claws. "Better to be the hunter than the hunted." she walked beside Nicholas, "which do you think will work better? Your sword or my claws?" her nostrils flared as she smelled battle in the air. A chill ran up her spine and she sped past Kagami and Dude slicing the throats of two of the bandits, ears twitching as was her equivalent to her eyes dilating. 

Shinpachi looked at Tony "Glad she's on our side."

"Looks like we got ourselves a hero!" one of the bandits yelled as they saw their team mate fall. 

"Don't worry 'bout me! I'm doin just fine here!" the blind old man yelled

"Haha! look that skag's run off with his meat!" one of the bandits shouted as it ran off with a big chunk of unappetising meat.

"My dinner!" TK cried in despair. "I need that! Damn skags!"

"A man that puts food above his own life. I like you already blind dude. Shinpachi, go get the food. Sure you can handle a few dogs!" Kagami said stylishly pointing to the direction of the skags as an iron girder she teleported into the sky fell onto a few bandits who were behind cover.

"Yeah sure. I'll just use my devil fruit ability of running away in terror. That gets them every time." he glanced to Samantha, "Uhhh, aparently Kagami thinks I'm Whitebeard or someone. You give us a hand. Neither Tony or I are the best of fighters.."

"Sorry! I didn't mean to imply that you aren't capable. I mean you're very capable! You have ample titty. I mean ample capability! Lordy where did that come from? Haha! Oh look they're coming right for us, let's forget I said anything at all in the last 2 minutes shall we!" Shinpachi said as fast as he had ever spoken, shrank back and threw a vial of sleeping potion downwind. It made some of the skags drowsy, but made the other ones just irritated. After all, most things get irritated when they haven't had enough sleep. Skags were no different. 

On the whole the skags were small but large in number. Shinpavhi wished he had a gun.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 12, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> She sighed. "Alright Mister I wanna conquer the world. I'll ride with ya..._for now_," Annie told Duke. Her stomach suddenly rumbled loudly, as if a not so subtle reminder that she hadn't eaten in days. "Now about that food and water..."




*The World Pirates ~ Grand Line

Brolly Brandford​*
The food seemed to be quickly the focus of the Captains? mind after he sampled some of the great meals created by the World Pirate Chef. The round Brolly hopped from side to side in excitement that his food was desired even more so and during the outbursts upon the deck he was dashing in and out of the kitchen bringing out plate after plate of unnecessary meals, already forgetting the saddening moment of tasting Shishi and finding him rather disgusting. He was a robot after all. If he was to become the greatest chef in the world he could not afford to go light on his cooking and training, no matter what he would not lose to anyone In that department. It was a chefs honour to cook as much as he could and have every ounce of it consumed and luckily he rode upon a ship full of pigs who scoffed down food like there is no tomorrow. Duke was easily the worst. However this all meant that he could never put enough on the table and all his meals were considered divine. The meals he placed upon the deck were quickly consumed by either the red headed Captain or the Warriors three, whom were the main consumers of his meals this past week as the rest of the crew had been in contemplation and barely showed their faces. It was a good feeling to be cooking for the entire ship once again. 

The chef finally came to a halt as Duke roared out to his men for their attention. He spoke of a man whom had briefly joined their crew and was taken by Moby. Brolly could not say he had any clue to what he was talking about but took up a dramatic pose none the less to show his interest. This Art must have been the other man present when the enemy attacked, but he was not the only one lost. The young slave girl too?
"We can't forgot what happened on the island of Rumboar, for we lost that day and lost one of our own... Short-lived as his time with us was... We can not dwell on the past. I know Art would've wanted us to get stronger like in one of those damn pictures he always drew. We'll get stronger, push ourselves past our limits and conquer this world, together!" Duke said, sticking his chest out as he gave the speech. "I'm not a person who craves revenge... But when the day comes that we encounter that bastard... WE WILL KICK HIS ASS!" Brolly clenched his fist under his sleeve. That was not the only one they needed to defeat. Polly, the member of the Shichibukai?s crew. He would meet her again one day when he was a stronger. Those thoughts were swiftly put aside at the return to Kaya. After her gretting the cook tried to stuff her face with one of his pies but was held back once more by the Warrior Trio.
?Eat. Eat. Eat!? He chanted happily.

The joking was soon interrupted as one of the Warrior Trio pointed out that a rocket launcher from a castaway was aimed directly at their ship. The round chef was prepared to whip out his jelly as a defence as he flopped onto the rail of the Avenging Norsemen to get a better look, even though he appeared very absent minded and in his own world as he did. One would think he was looking for fish over the rail than the massive launcher not far from their position. Perhaps he was, or decided to after seeing some splashes in the water. It was not too long before Shishi brought the woman onboard whom failed to locate the Captain a number of times, the crew watching with a hint of concern for Dukes temperament. All but Brolly of course who was too busy trying to stretch his arm over the side of the ship towards the fish below. He did not seem to pay any mind of the new arrival until the mention of food came into play. Almost instantly he had disappeared into the kitchen and returned with a tray on one hand with a three course meal and a bottle of wine, while the other carried a cake the size of giant Viking dressed pirate.
?You want yummies? Join and get yummies all time.? Brolly said happily, the warrior trio on guard once more to stop the chef in case he tried to force feed another poor victim. It seemed this time the World Pirate was going to behave himself. 
?I Brolly Brandford. I be Bestest Chef ever.? That was his introduction. Somehow.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 12, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Marineford

Lysander Sa?lis*​
After some investigation over the folder with concerned the joint mission he had been forwarded the arrogant Noble let out an annoyed sigh and tossed it aside. They were pulling strings in an attempt to keep him constantly protected and under watch without a doubt. Naturally it would be on their hides if anything happened to him but his arrogance caused him to believe that was simply not possible. After all he bested a Fishman in one on one combat who had ten times his strength and the ability to make electricity at him. Truly he was a fearsome enemy but the Divine Saint had bested his foe without so much of a scratch or any sign of fear. That was what he had told the women in his quarters earlier in any case. The blonde hero was not about to go and say he was terrified and had never killed anyone before. Reputation was everything to men like him; if he was ever put into a bad light heads would roll for certain. He was turning into his father with such thoughts crossing his mind. 

It had been the red sealed letter upon his table delivered by Galahad that had put such thoughts of family into his head. Lysander?s alluring blue eyes lingered over the table top to the letter that remained untouched, waiting patiently for attention. A gentle sigh slipped past his soft lips as he considered seeing to the contents. In his experience his father only had such letters delivered in a fashion so protected when the insides were of great peril or commands for his son to carry out without fail. The thought that tickled his mind was the possibility his father was calling him back home after hearing about him leaving behind his guards as well as almost being killed in battle. No matter what story he spun around the encounter his father would know the truth before the Fleet Admiral would. 
?So troublesome being a World Noble. Never catch a break.? He ignorantly mumbled to himself as he leant over the table and bundled up the courage to slide the letter in front of himself. It took a few more moments before he was able to actually open it but he got there in the end. Ever so slowly he ran his eyes over the letters and took in the information.



> Son.
> 
> I hear you are doing well. I expect to see more of your conquests to obtain a rank worthy of a Sa?lis. Continue to grow and remain out at sea.
> 
> Your Father.



Lysander could not help but blink in shock as he reached the end of the letter. Little did he know his father was still pulling strings behind the scenes for the young blonde to attain higher ranks, but from the looks of it, it appeared to be a letter congratulating him for his work? Had his father finally recognised his potential as a man of power alongside standing? Whatever the case a sigh of relief escaped him as he relaxed back into his chair and closed his eyes. He would set out in the morning and find pirates to bring in as his father wished, he would prove he was worthy of being an Admiral. In the shadows of his Fathers court, a darkness stirred, something the old World Noble wanted to himself, the true reason for keeping his son away?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The World Pirates ~ Grand Line
> 
> Brolly Brandford​*
> The food seemed to be quickly the focus of the Captains’ mind after he sampled some of the great meals created by the World Pirate Chef. The round Brolly hopped from side to side in excitement that his food was desired even more so and during the outbursts upon the deck he was dashing in and out of the kitchen bringing out plate after plate of unnecessary meals, already forgetting the saddening moment of tasting Shishi and finding him rather disgusting. He was a robot after all. If he was to become the greatest chef in the world he could not afford to go light on his cooking and training, no matter what he would not lose to anyone In that department. It was a chefs honour to cook as much as he could and have every ounce of it consumed and luckily he rode upon a ship full of pigs who scoffed down food like there is no tomorrow. Duke was easily the worst. However this all meant that he could never put enough on the table and all his meals were considered divine. The meals he placed upon the deck were quickly consumed by either the red headed Captain or the Warriors three, whom were the main consumers of his meals this past week as the rest of the crew had been in contemplation and barely showed their faces. It was a good feeling to be cooking for the entire ship once again.
> ...



Annie's mouth watered at all the savory and sweet food suddenly presented to her by...well whatever this guy was. Her eyes quickly honed in the bottle of wine however. In a flash it was in her hand and she was gulping the bottle down.  

"How did you know I loved alcohol?" Annie cried with delight, quickly finishing off the bottle and belching loudly. 

She threw the empty bottle overboard and grabbed the platter of food from the strange chef, then flopped cross legged onto the deck and began eating with her hands, disregarding any sense of manners or refinement. "Wow this is sooooooo good!" she said in between shoveling handfuls of food into her mouth. "No this is great!" It was the truth. This was quite possibly the best tasting food she had ever eaten, but then again the West Blue wasn't exactly known for its stellar cuisine. Muffin sidled up patiently beside Annie, eying the food with her bright amber eyes, then purred. Annie threw her a mutton chop before diving into the giant viking shaped cake, literally diving into it.

Brolly twirled around ecstatically at seeing Annie's voracious appetite, and having his food received so well. "You like? I bring more yummies!" 

Annie nodded while wiping her mouth with the sleeve of her shirt. "Yeah uh huh, more yummies... and more *alcohol*!" Brolly dashed into the kitchen as quickly as he came. Annie shot a thumb at the big lug of a viking and his two comrades. "Yo big guy. Would you mind hauling my stuff onboard? It's not a lot." 

Volstagg leaned over the railing and eyed Annie's boat. Piled in the middle of the deck was a sizable mound of grenades, C4, ammo, and all sorts of other odds and ends that made loud booms.  "Thanks..." Annie said with a playful wink, without even waiting to hear their answer. She was starting to like this crew already.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2011)

*Aboard the Good Samaritan...*
The Crimson Fox pirates poured onto the deck of the _Good Samaritan_, swinging across in droves via the long ropes attached to the tall masts of their ship. The dozen brave fighters of the _Good Samaritan_, most of them full time doctors and nurses, bravely stepped forth to halt their advance. Dr. Greyjoy blasted a pirate square in the chest with his warhammer, sending the brigand flying away like a ragdoll. He pointed his warhammer at the pirates swinging across the gulf between both ships. 

"We gotta take out those ropes!"  he bellowed. 

"I'm on it!" a voice answered. 

"Huh?" 

Tengu blitzed past the man mountain of a doctor with his buster blade unfurled high over his head. He couldn't see the ropes but he could feel the pirates attached to them. The rest was simple aiming. With a two handed grip he slashed horizontally in a wide arc. *"Buster Wave!"* A rippling wave of air pressure flew from his sword, expanding as it traveled. Tengu smirked as he heard the rat tat tat sounds of ropes snapping one after another, quickly followed by the frantic screams of pirates as they plunged into the water.  

"HA! Good one!" Dr. Greyjoy exclaimed. 

Greyjoy was about to slap him on the back, but then Tengu sensed the attacker. He had no time to warn Greyjoy and instead shoulder tackled him out of the way. "Oi what gives!?" the doctor cried. Not a second later the business end of a bisento blade came flying through the air where Greyjoy had just been standing. Tengu parried the slash and came face to face with a tall pirate decked out in a red captains coat. The pirate had long sunburnt orange hair and a wild eyed expression on his face. Tengu could smell the subtle but unmistakable odor of dried blood on the blade, the scent of hundreds who had most likely met their deaths at the end of it. 

"Oh...you're fast," the pirate captain told Tengu. 

"Really? I was moving pretty slow actually." 

"Name's Nathaniel Fox, maybe you heard of me? I'm headed all the way to the top." 

Before Tengu could answer, Greyjoy came barreling at them and swung his warhammer at Fox's head. The pirate captain nimbly ducked under the wide swinging blow and somersaulted over Greyjoy's head, kicking the warhammer out of his grip. "Don't interrupt my conversation old man!" He landed behind the giant doctor and swung the bisento blade towards his midsection, with enough force to easily bisect the man in half. 

"I don't think so!" 

Tengu rushed past the Fox in a burst of speed and slashed once, precise and economical. The pirate's entire body spasmed, a shocked expression on his face as Tengu broke to a halt behind him. *"Finishing Touch!"*  Tengu exclaimed, calmly sheathing the buster blade onto his back. It was at this point that the target's mid section exploded in blood. There was no blood this time however, only a shrill cackle of laughter. 

Fox spun around to face Tengu, revealing a gaping slash wound running across his midsection, but instead of blood and innards, all there was was empty space. For a second Fox's body morphed into a liquid gold substance, before quickly phasing back to normal. The slash mark was totally gone. Tengu sniffed the air and picked up on a familiar scent coming from Fox, and from his own buster blade where the man's blood should've been. It was amber.

"Do you get it yet blind man? I'm a logia. You can't cut me!"  

Tengu cringed as he heard that word...logia.

"Shit..."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 13, 2011)

*World Pirates~ Grand Line​*
Duke still held his hand out to Annie in the same dramatic fashion that he had initially done, however, a vein appears on his forehead when he hears the words of Rush. "Great, so any hungry traveler that threatens to blow us sky high gets room and board?" Duke twisted his neck in Rush's direction and says, "To be fair, when we first met, you tried to kill me..." He told the bunny-man and for a second, the two remember a time when they were at each other's throats, fighting on an island and causing general mayhem. Duke then looked back at Annie and smiles, "So if she accepts, then I'll let her join the crew until she pays off the debt to me." Although Rush wanted to argue further, he merely crossed his arms and frowned. Despite the captain's eagerness to gain more crew, he was always hesitant about things like this. Maybe, the girl would prove to be a valuable ally, but in his eyes right now, she couldn't be trusted.

Duke waited for a response from Annie, but she seemed to be supressing something. Laughter? Duke's eyes narrowed as she asked him, "You...wanna conquer the world?" After she asked him this, Duke merely nodded. He didn't understand what so was complicated about this. "Yes, you are correct. I'm going to rule this world one day as it's emperor!" He announcedd, with another one of his famously boastful grins. Duke thought that her questioning of his dream would be over, but Annie started to laugh, falling to the ground and beating her hands on the deck. Duke blinked several times, before his skin color suddenly went from normal to boiling red. The Warriors Three and Rush jumped forward to restrain their captain, like some kind of dog. It was only Rush's incredible strength that kept him from breaking free. As the damn panther started to laugh along with her, Duke yells, "Don't mock me!" 

"Ah, hehe...emperor of the world huh? Ain't that rich!"  Annie said, now standing her feet after she had laughed at him and his goal. As she said this, Duke starts to calm down, "Release me." He told his crewmates who did as commanded. Duke walked over to Annie and due to the fact that he was rather tall and she rather short, he bent his knees slightly so that he was eye-to-eye with her. "You find my dream... Funny?" He asked. This wasn't the someone laughed at his dream. It wouldn't be the last, either. He'd prove them wrong. Duke gritted his teeth as he looked Annie in the eye.

Annie smiles and wipes a tear from her eye, reaching forward to pat the captain on the back. "Well actually yeah I do, but I can respect a man's dream, even if he is plum loco."  

Duke laughed a little at her last words, "Well I have been called crazy, many times..." Annie then gave him a look that basically says,  "Yeah, I can imagine that." 

Annie then touched her guns that were held on her belt. Duke raised an eyebrow, he had noticed them before, but hadn't exactly asked Annie about them yet. Was she some kind of gunslinger? "You're lookin at the best gunslinger ever to come outta the West Blue. See I gotta dream too. I don't just wanna settle for being the best gunslinger in the West Blue. I wanna be the best gunslinger in the whole wide world! But to do that I gotta find a woman by the name of Asuka, also known as Miss Nevermiss..." Duke grins at this dream of hers. That was one thing everyone in the crew had, ambition to get stronger or to become the best at their profession. Perhaps it was because of his own ambitious nature that he was attracted to people like this. "And put a bullet straight between her eyes."  

"Best gunslinger, eh?" He repeated, imagining the idea of the girl in front of him being one of the strongest people in the world. When he looked back at her, he chuckles, it was kind of hard to imagine unlike when he pictured himself at the Government capital, Mariejois, and sitting on a golden throne with the heads of the bloody Triumvirate on a stick. 

"Well you've got a long way to go! Miss Nevermiss is like a ten and you're..." He looked at Annie again. "An 8, maybe." He told her, walking back to the captain's seat which was a gigantic steel throne that Shishi had made for Duke. He sat down in it and crossed his legs, looking at Annie with his one eye. 

"I've got a beef with one of dem' Warlords too..." He stated. The whole crew looked over to Duke, "The newest one in fact... Moby Bridges." He said, lots of scorn when he said that name. A week had passed, but hatred for the name was still in his heart. He didn't feel like going into details about this because one of the things about his crew was the fact that they didn't discuss their past, unless they wanted too. Having just walked away from the Rumboar event, Duke wasn't ready to describe what had happened there. "He gave me this." Duke said, opening up his shirt, showing off a huge x-shaped scar. "And yes, it does hurt like hell."

"But, you never gave me your answer! Will you or will you not, join me in conquering these seas and the entire world?" He said, with both of his arms and legs crossed now.

"Alright Mister I wanna conquer the world. I'll ride with ya..._for now_," Annie told Duke, who smiled when she said. "Well then, welcome aboard!" He stated, clapping his hands. Annie didn't appear to be so cheerful. As her stomach growled, it seemed like she might pass out. "Now about that food and water..."  She weakily muttered.

Duke blinked, "Oh yeah, that's right!" He said, forgetting that was part of the deal. "Brolly-" He shouted to the kitchen, but the giant chef was already out of the kitchen when Annie had said the word food. He was carrying huge plates of food and with incredible balance, spun over to Annie and gave her some food to eat. A glass of wine was handed to Annie as well. Duke smiled when she saw how quickly Annie drunk it. "Glad, I'm not the only one around here who likes to drink." He did a not so unsubtle glance at Rush who scoffed at the idea of acholol. "Brolly, fetch me a glass, my good friend!" He told the chef, who handed his captain some wine.

"Ah yes~ My favorite liquid..." As he opened the bottle, Duke chuckled. His crew would never run out of acholol, because Moonshine Island, now under the protection of Duke Kaiser, whose name held some weight around the world after he had collapsed Rumboar's factory and escaped Moby Bridges. The island would send crates of acholol to the Norseman's location through the use of scout birds. So nearly every day, a new crate of the stuff would arrive on their deck. In the ship's 'basement', their was crates upon crates of the delicious stuff so that no one had to really worry about being conservative at all. "Drink as much, to your delight!" He exclaimed, quickly emptying his bottle and tossing it over to the side. This was pretty much his way of inviting a new crewmember.

Meanwhile, Volstagg and his two friends, Fandral and Hogun had went over to the side of the ship to haul Annie's stuff on the ship. "She calls this a little?" Hogun said, a sweat-drop appearing over his head. Fandral slams his sword down, "Gentlemen! We must do what the lady commands!" He exclaimed and then pats Volstagg on the back, "Now go down there and grab that stuff, Volstagg!" Volstagg pointed a finger at himself and looks around, "Me?" Hogun and Fandral nodded back at their gigantic comrade, making it clear that they weren't doing it.

"Fine." He grumbled...


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> "That's the stench of man!" he shouts, rising up onto his feet and flexing, "And adventure!" he shouts switching pose, "And...Fighting Mutant Monsters!" he barks before switching poses once again.
> 
> But the group had already moved on, "Oi! You can't leave your Captain behind!" he shouts, rushing to catch up.
> 
> ...




*Whether you choose to bathe is your choice. However, those who do not bathe are unfit to dine with the Queen. Meaning, if you do not take a bath, you do not eat, and I'm sure your friends will not have a problem eating your share as you sit outside and starve.* Camon turned to the side, making an opening for Drake *I suggest you think wisely about what you do next.* Drake was stuck between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, he could avoid taking a bath, which he utterly hates, and starve, or he could suffer through the bath and be feed till his hearts content. Drake's stomach growled as he heard the options laid out in front of him.

Just get in the bath already! the rest of the crew dragged Drake kicking and screaming into the bath. "H-Hey!? Wait! Just let me starve! I don't want a bath. I don't want a bath!" As Drake was being dragged, the crew ripped off his clothes Grab his legs! On the count of 3. 1...2... Drake was swung back and forth until he was thrown into the water "NNNNOOOOO!!!!!!!!" *splash*


----------



## Cooli (Jul 13, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Oh so it isn't talking gorilla...or a bigfoot?" Rose asked with disappointment. A guy who transformed into a giant monster thing sounded almost as awesome though, almost. Rose really didn't need to think it over when it came to how to approach this situation. The choice was rather obvious to her.
> 
> "So we'll go ask this gorilla guy if he wants to join the crew..."
> 
> ...




Sandrei looked down at Hawkins with a funny stare, causing Hawkins to back away and stand up straight A-Anyway, he's/it doesn't seem to be in the immediate area. I've been tracking him ever since we started moving again so we wouldn't have anymore surprise attacks.

But surprises are what adventures are all about! Rose laughed with a huge grin

You just don't want him to pop out and scare you again. A sweatdrop rolled down Hawkins face as his true intent was found out so easily

So if he ain't here, then where is he?

Well the signal I'm picking up is far away, and slow moving, but it seems he's converging on this place. He should be here sometime around nightfall.

Nightfall, eh? I guess that means we'll be camping out here till morning. In the meantime, I suggest we all try to remain toge... the large fishman was cut off

You  guys can stay here if you want, I'm gonna go explorin'. Feel free to tag along Rose yelled as she waved to the crew

Aren't you even going to see whats inside first? Ursla called out

I already did. Rose replied as she continued walking.

_"When the hell did she do that?"_ the entire crew thought,as they tried to remember when exactly Rose disappeared from their sights, but they quickly gave up on the task. Not that I don't trust our Captain to be able to handle herself, but should we really let her go off by herself? Who knows what else could be lurking out there.

Are you volunteering yourself to go with her then? How big of you. Ursla said sarcastically

He has a point though. It's unwise to travel alone in unknown lands. We should decide who is going to go, and who is going to stay and wait for the Zoan user to show up.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

Cooli said:


> *Whether you choose to bathe is your choice. However, those who do not bathe are unfit to dine with the Queen. Meaning, if you do not take a bath, you do not eat, and I'm sure your friends will not have a problem eating your share as you sit outside and starve.* Camon turned to the side, making an opening for Drake *I suggest you think wisely about what you do next.* Drake was stuck between a rock and a hard place. On the one hand, he could avoid taking a bath, which he utterly hates, and starve, or he could suffer through the bath and be feed till his hearts content. Drake's stomach growled as he heard the options laid out in front of him.
> 
> Just get in the bath already! the rest of the crew dragged Drake kicking and screaming into the bath. "H-Hey!? Wait! Just let me starve! I don't want a bath. I don't want a bath!" As Drake was being dragged, the crew ripped off his clothes Grab his legs! On the count of 3. 1...2... Drake was swung back and forth until he was thrown into the water "NNNNOOOOO!!!!!!!!" *splash*



Sento, blissfully ignorant, started to take of her clothes in plain view of the boys of the crew. "Bath time! Yush!" She siad loudly, already completely naked, with the smallest towel only around her waist.

"Soo...are you guys coming?" she asked. "Cousin, you are naked again." Van said, trying to to look. "And?" Sento said, turning her head to the side in confusion. "And you are a girl..." he went on. "Not you too.." she responded, thinking back to the monster she fought. "Ugh..nevermind.." he said, giving up telling Sento the obvious.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Van*

He went into the water after the little talk with Sento, apparently the girl didn?t care at all about showing her naked body to the men so why to bother reminding it to her? everyone do a sthey please always, even him so there wasn?t problem at all either"You know I could have eaten Drake?s food without problem"he said thinking about the share of food he just missed because in the end all of them forced the captain to take the bath.

"C?mmon everyone get in...it feels great!"he said relaxing  on a corner, how many days have passed since he took a bath? he even lost count of the days"You are pretty animated today, I wonder how you and that guy can be always like that...maybe the D. on your names?"he asked just what came out of his mouth"Uh? dunno but this is so relaxing"he said, the expression in his face showing that he was enjoying the moment."Now that I think about it...isn?t Drake taking his time down there?"he asked seeing that the captain was still under the water suddenly just as if a explosion happened, the captain splashed water all over the place"I?m getting out of here!!"he shouted though instantly most of the crew were already grabbing him and trying to force the guy into the water again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2011)

_Aboard the Good Samaritan..._
Tengu's brow furrowed as he learned the true nature of his foe. Fox demonstrated his power by morphing his right hand into a liquid like resin with a golden tinge. "I'm an amber man!" Fox declared. "Not only can I create this wondrous substance, but I can become it!" The orange haired pirate captain pointed his bisento blade at Tengu and grinned victoriously, as if the battle had already been won in his favor. "You can't hurt me blind man!"

Tengu raised his crimson steel buster blade into the air and shrugged. "I'll sure try."   

Fox laughed. "You're not afraid? I'm a logia you nitwit. You'll have better luck trying to cut the air or the water!" 

"I'm pretty sure that the strongest swordsman in the world can cut a logia. So if I can't cut you then I don't even deserve to face him," Tengu responded. Without warning he blitzed towards Fox and slashed in an X shape. *"X Slash!" * Fox merely stood still, his guard down as an X shaped slash wave ripped into his torso. Fox's body instantly morphed into the golden resin. The X slash flew out his back, splattering the entire deck in liquid amber. Within seconds Fox's body regenerated back to normal, no damage whatsoever. 

"You see?!" 

Tengu spun around and slashed at Fox's neck. "No, I don't see actually!" Fox's severed head flew into the air, still laughing madly even as it tumbled over the railing. For a second Tengu thought that he had done it. When in doubt go for the head right? However that brief flicker of hope quickly dissipated as Fox's head regenerated atop the stump of his neck, morphing from amber resin and back into flesh and blood. "AAAH!" You killed me!" Fox screamed. "NOT!" 

The pirate captain charged Tengu and unleashed a flurry of stabs with his bisento blade. Tengu easily parried each strike with his buster blade. This guy wasn't that fast or strong really, but that damn logia made him more dangerous then anyone Tengu had ever faced. _How do I cut the uncuttable?  _ Fox backed Tengu up against the railing and swung the bisento around in a wide circle. *"Terror Spin!"* Tengu ducked down and changed levels, reaching into his belt pouch and tossing three black pellets into his mouth. "Let's take this to my world," Tengu said, before spewing a black spray from his mouth that enveloped Fox. "AH I CAN'T SEE!!" The black mist spread around them, totally enveloping them both within in a pitch black darkness. 

Fox swung his bisento around wildly and unpredictably. "Where are you ya blindfolded sonofabitch!?"  he screamed. Tengu blitzed past him and slashed at his right side. His nose crinkled as he picked up on that familiar scent, blood. It brought a grin to his face. _So that's the key_. The blinding mist dissipated from around them, whisked away by the winds. Tengu made a mental note to figure out a way to make the mist last longer, but he could make more if need be. Fox blinked rapidly as the darkness lifted. It was then that he noticed the slash wound on his right side. He stared at the blood with curious disbelief. Tengu couldn't see his face but he could tell by Fox's quickened heart beat that this was perhaps the first in a long time that he had been cut. "Fuckin bastard! You're gonna pay for that!" he cried at Tengu. 

"I figured out your trick. You can only let attacks pass through you that you can see. I noticed how you saw my first attack and reacted to it at the last second. If your concentration can be diverted then you can also be cut. I guess you haven't fully mastered your logia powers yet."  

Fox chuckled. "Well how perceptive of you my blind friend, but what are you going to do if I stay in my elemental form all the time?" 

"You're still not fast enough to hit me. So guess it's a deadlock then."

"You sure? Oh wait you haven't noticed that you can't move yet huh?" 

Tengu was about to ask what the hell Fox was talking about, but then he smelled that distinctive amber scent all around the deck. He tried to raise his left foot but it wouldn't move. Tengu cursed himself for not sensing it earlier. "How-?" Before he could eevn finish his question, he felt the searing pain of a bisento blade stabbing into his midsection. Tengu moved his left hand in a flash and grabbed the handle of the bisento, halting it's forward movement, but it was still embedded an inch into his belly. Fox laughed as he hovered face to face with Tengu. 

"While you were wasting all that time trying to cut me, I was spreading liquid amber all across this deck. Once you step onto it and it hardens, you'll never get free!" 

*"Now die Blind swordsman!" *


----------



## Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion Dimir]​*
> Pulling a small jar from his side pouch Dsurion quickly stores the poison glands away. With a sigh he walks over to the crumbled form of Zero. Wrapping both arms around his chest he contemplates what his next move would be. After a moment or two he decides that he will for the moment at least wait. With a shuffle he walks over to the arc way that lead from the arena and props himself back up as if nothing had happened to pull him away from the that position in the first place. Rubbing his ribs he quickly realizes that he had been getting tougher over the past couple weeks; if he would have took the shots that creature gave him when he fought that bear; his ribs would be broken right now. Instead he didn?t even hurt. A sick smile spread across his lips. Wake up Zero. Lets finish this. Dsurion thinks.



*Zero: The beginning of the end*

The darkness around him was calming. Zero was a fan of darkness. He felt at home in the dark.

A voice started to wisper to him. It was strangely soothing, but there was something about it that could made his bones shiver. _"Your life has not begun. Become the vessle of our hatred. Become our slave!"_

*"Ghaaaahhh!"* Zero gasped, cold sweat running down his body. He was awake. The voices still ringed in his head. It took him a few seconds to get his mind back into the real world. But when it did, the look on his face had turned cold, as always. *"Get me water." *he said coldly, behaving even colder then usual. After taking a big gulp from the water he rose to his feet. *"Are you ready for the panther?" *he asked Dsurion. "Aye!" he responded.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jungle Island

Braska Hextor










​*
The young girl Lucy had stumbled back from the battle exploding before her. Braska Hextor had sternly taken up a position between the young girl and the monstrous marine Commander. The pressure from their foreheads colliding sent a powerful force of air around them, shaking the foliage and almost knocking the small girl from her feet. She watched wide eyed at the scene, her heart pounding against her chest. It was too similar. Just like before on Ohara, as she gazed upon the back of the man whom had come to her rescue the image of Tora flickered in her mind, phasing in and out in place of the cloak knight. A gasp escaped the young girls lips as she almost called out his name, her small hands clasped over her mouth tightly. Lucy quickly pushed her to her feet and sprinted as quickly as she could towards the ruins to find more cover from the fighting. Meanwhile Clemens, much to the Revolutionaries relief, was putting up a superb fight against the remaining soldiers. It would seem that his sword was not yet needed to aid her. On the other hand the man before him seemed to be several classes above those that served him, and no where near as merciful. Their foreheads pushed apart a few moments after the powerful impact and the pair slid along the ground as they separated. Trickles of blood ran down each of their faces, between the eyes and down the side of the nose. Shallow head wounds still bled considerably

“Braska Hextor. Traitor of Shinpou, if I recall correctly.” The knight furrowed his brow slightly. That was the official story still, that he led the army against the Royal Family and marines for his own gain. Zarick had teased him with the same line, though he had known the truth all along. He was behind it all, after all. The swordsman remained silent for now as he held his battle stance, stern eyes locked onto the murderous foe before him. Slowly Snyder pulled out a bounty poster with Braska’s face plastered on the front, the bounty underneath and a nickname above that.
“Lion of the Revolutionaries. To think such a man would appear before me today. Not only will I clean up the mess that slithered from the important operation, I’ll also wash the World Government clean of filth like you. You’ll soon be joining that wife of yo-” In a blur of movement the swordsman appeared in front of Snyder with his blade held up in the air and the inner chi he used to power his fighting style almost overflowing in the air. 
“Lionheart Second!” Instinctively the commander leapt backwards to avoid the initial blow however he did not expect what came next. As the katana slammed into the dirt an overwhelming explosion of air and power filled the entire area ahead of the sword. The ground was torn up and trees forced back. Snyder found his guard completely broken through and was sent tumbling backwards until he slammed into the trunk of a thick tree. A spittle of blood flew from his mouth on impact. 
“Gwuah!” He called out in pain. Braska held his stance with a scornful expression stuck to his features. Much like the commander he was a no-nonsense man who liked to end battles quickly and get the job done no matter what. The mentioning of his wife only sped up the process.
“Taunt me all you wish. I will not kill you in anger or spite; I shall do my duty as a Revolutionary and protect these girls. That is what it means to be a Knight.” Snyder staggered back to his feet with a growl slipping past his lips. His anger had completely filled his mind now. No one struck at him and survived. Not ever. He was the strongest. The man who would never fail. In a sudden burst of energy and rage the marine tensed, his muscles ripping through his uniform as a roar exploded from his lips. 
“DON’T GET COCKY YOU LITTLE SHIT! ONCE I RIP YOU TO PIECES I’LL DO THE SAME TO THOSE BRATS! I AM COMMANDER SNYDER, THE MAN WHO WILL NEVER FAIL TO COMPLETE HIS MISSION!” His voice was so loud it almost felt like it rocked the entire island. Braska gave the katana a slow twirl and slipped into a different battle stance, the sword held sideways while the tip pointed towards the enemy at shoulder height.
“I apologise. I have no intention of dying here.” Those words tipped the scale over into a crash and caused Snyder to draw his own blade and almost teleport with such speed towards the armoured enemy. 

The metal of their blades clashed over and over again. Sparks flew at every contact due to the sheer power of the connection. Snyder’s eyes burnt with anger and hatred, the overwhelming desire to put the armoured mans head on a stick. Braska on the other hand kept a rather collected expression, though he was forced to clench his teeth from time to time from the power of the marines’ strikes. This kind of power was insane but it was not something he could not overcome. Another blow struck his should plate, the armour cracking from the strength.
“Saviour!” The attack suddenly doubled in speed causing Snyder to be forced to only block and on longer attack. Strike after strike smashed into the marines blade barely protecting the commander from a fatal cut, though it was not enough. The metal could take no more of a beating and with one last slash it gracefully smashed into small shards.
“What…” Is all that the marine said as he felt the slim, sharp sword pass through his flesh. His eyes widened as he saw a pool of blood disperse into the air and splattered into several puddles in the dirt. Forced to stagger back from the blow his breath became heavier and his hand gripped the open wound tightly. It was painful. Braska watched the scene with his unnerved gaze.
“This is the end of your vile ways, Marine.” Braska stated confidently. The anger only built. More and more, plummeting into uncontrollable rage. How could some whimpy knight from West Blue, some pathetic Revolutionary, a single man, push him this far.
“Vile…?” He began manically. “Vile!? This is not vile Revolutionary! This is justice! The dirty justice no one else is prepared to do! You would not understand this justice; you are blinded by your honour and duty!” Snyder’s body began to enlarge; his muscles increase and fur grow over his skin. He grew in size, his nose became longer and a tail grew out of the back of his trousers.
“A Devil fruit…?” The swordsmen mumbled to himself as he watched the transformation. Just like Rynia back then. He knew what to expect. 
“The Ant Eater Zoan Devil Fruit… with this power, I am unstoppable!” Like a flash Snyder once again went on the attack. He flew through the air with a fist raised for a punch and a maddening grin on his half animal lips. Braska quickly shot up his guard to block the incoming attack, though the power was so immense as it made contact the entire ground was forced in followed by a massive dirt cloud that filled the entire area, hiding the outcome of the clash…


----------



## Eternity (Jul 13, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates - The beginning of something new*

It was a crew with mixed emotions that lifted anchor from the small island that had been their temporary home for the last few weeks.

"Thank you very much for everything! We will never forget you!" Mikaela shouted, smiling wide with a small tear running down her cheeks. But that was quickly dried away by her hand. She didn't want Kite to see her cry anymore.
But Kite was already inside the boat.

Parrot was waving, Archey was smoking a sigar. It was the last sigar he had left, so smoking it now was his way of saying good bye.

"So, onto new adventure?" Mikaela said turning to the crew with a shy smile. "Guess so.." Archey said, taking a drag from his sigar.

Somewhere else ~

_"Will the boat be done today or not!?"_ a random pirate captain shouted to a guy with spikey red hair, piercings, goggles and what looked like a dog collar around his neck. "Dy'ya thenk boats gruw on threes ur wut?!" the shipswrite yelled back. "Thus is the Woodcut Isle! We tuke shut from nubuddy!" The pirate raged, taking out a gun. The shipwright moved quickly, knocking the gun out of the pirates hands and knocking him down.
A smile creeped onto his features, and the camera rests on his torso and head and the frame freezes, making writing appear.

*Pratchard Follworth
Shipwright
Future Uccello pirate
*​
The frame unfreezes.

"Nuw get outa herr!" he screams happily as the pirate captain runs off. "Nuw back ta wurk!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2011)

*Jungle Island...*
Clemens observed with a satisfied smirk as the disembodied heads of four Marines floated around her, attached to round mirrors which kept them afloat. The Marines themselves watched with macabre fascination as their own headless bodies floated in the air above them. The headless stumps of their necks were attached to the same types of mirrors as their heads.

"HOW ARE YOU DOING THIS?!" one of them screamed. "I CAN STILL FEEL MY BODY, BUT IT'S NOT EVEN ATTACHED TO ME!!!!!" 

Clemens carefully regarded the screaming Marine. He couldn't be no older then 18, and yet he was already a trained killer. They started them young in the Marines, just like they did her. "Magic!" Clemens declared sarcastically. "The only thing keeping you boys alive are my mirrors. Don't ask me how it works, even I don't know exactly." She walked up to the 18 year old grunt and pointed the tip of her dagger at his right eye, letting it hover less then an inch from the eyeball. Her face was grim, and her glowing emerald eyes focused on him like laser beams. 

"I want nothing more then to stab this dagger straight through your eyeball, and make you feel the pain that I felt when I saw an entire island's worth of people burn up like barbecue! Make you feel the pain that that little eight year old girl felt when she saw the closest thing she had to a father die right in front of her eyes!" Clemens right hand shook violently as if she was at war with her own self. She took a deep breath and managed to compose herself. Reason would win out this day. "But then I realize that you don't know any better. You're just a snot nosed punk who's been brainwashed to think that the ends justify the means. I know, because I used to be you. I did terrible things in the name of justice too." 

Clemens calmly sheathed her dagger. "I'm going to let you all live, but just remember what I told you. Be better Marines then your Commander...be real servants of justice!"  With a wave of her hand the Marines disappeared in a flash of light. Not too far away, the Marines hurled out of a mirror just above the treetops, tumbling through the jungle canopy until hitting the floor with a thud. They were all in one piece, badly beaten and unconscious, but they were alive. 

Clemens sighed with a painful grimace as she clutched the right side of her midsection. She guessed a few ribs had popped when Snyder had tackled her against that wall. A loud explosion brought her attention back to the knight and the Marine Commander, who were engaged in a tremendous contest of wills. Clemens spotted Lucy sprinting away for cover. "Lucy!" Clemens formed a mirror and warped towards the girl. 

Lucy ran behind a wall that was a good distance away from the knights destructive duel with the Marine. She was filled with so much fright, but couldn't keep herself from peering nervously around the corner of the wall, watching with wide eyed fascination as the knight and the Marine went strike for strike. It was just like that terrible night with Tora, but somehow, someway, she felt her brothers spirit in that knight. Suddenly a hand gripped her shoulder. Lucy jumped in fright and spun about breathlessly. The sight of Clemens standing over her brought a smile of relief to Lucy's face. She hugged the woman tightly, happy that she was safe. Lucy watched as Clemens peered cautiously around the edge of the wall and observed the fight. Her eyes narrowed as she heard Snyder mention that the knight was a revolutionary, among other curious tidbits. 

"If he doesn't win then we're out of here..." Clemens muttered. 

"He will win," Lucy said confidently. "He's like some knight from a storybook!" 

Clemens smiled wanly at Lucy. She didn't have the heart to tell her that fairy tales weren't real. Suddenly a violent crashing noise caused the earth to shake. The wall behind them trembled as dust kicked up all about the air. Clemens grabbed Lucy's hand tightly, prepared to jump away into a mirror if the knight had fallen.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 13, 2011)

*Xtreme Marine Squadron - Roost Island*

_The Xtreme Marine Squadron find themselves on Kumo Island, a rather large island known for clouds that have formed on the ground. The entire island is shrouded in many clouds, which requires the brave individuals who live on the island to walk around with hats that have a torch on top of it to increase durability. Each house has  many torches decorating it to keep the island luminated. With the abundance of clouds and torches, Kumo Island has a very eery feel and look to it.

It was reported that all of the torches on Kumo Island had become extinguished and the people of Kumo were greatly suffering because of this. A Marine squad was sent over immediately to illuminate the island, but when they arrived, they were ambushed by a pirate crew that took them captive. Now it's up to the Xtreme Marine Squadron to save their fellow Marines....._​

The _*X*treme Machine_ docked on Kumo Island, already shrouded by the heavy clouds of the island. Lucio ordered that the crew build a makeshift lighthouse out of the mast so that they would be able to safely navigate into the island. They happened to do a decent job. With the help of Marcus' flame dials, they were able to build a more than efficient lighthouse. Lucio liked it so much that he decided they would keep it so when they found a pirate crew at sea, they could pot the spotlight on them and tell them to "FREEZE, SUCKAZ!!!"

"HIIIIIIIIIII-YAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!"​
Commander Lucio suddenly jumped from below the deck - using his devil fruit to phase through the deck - in his completely black ninja outfit. The only thing visible is his eyes and his monn sword, _Ginbi,_ at his side. 

All of the other members of the squad were getting their things together for the mission. Serena was sitting down tightning up her boots when Lucio appeared before her in a flash. He held to shuriken between his fingers and held an action-figure like pose before the woman.

Serena sighed and peered up towards her superior. "Where did you even get shur......nevermind." She said as she went back to what she was doing. Serena realized asking that question would only mean the Commander giving her a long speech about how he acquired them and what he's going to do with them and blah, blah, blah.

"Check out my ninja moves, Serena!" Lucio said as he flipped and jumped and pounced around the deck. 

Serena lit a cigarette and peered up at her Commander. "You do realize you're not a ninja, right?"

"YES I AM!!!" Lucio retorted back. "Watch this!!!" Lucio formed a series of hand-signs and brought both of his hands together.

"Water style: Giant tidal wave no jutsu!"​
Just as Lucio said that, a sea king jumped out of the sea and created a giant splash of water that rocked the ship. 

Lucio's eyes lit up with glee,  "I TOLD YA!!!!"

Serena face-palmed and looked up towards the sky. "Oda, why do you influence this man?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2011)

*Aboard the Good Samaritan...*
Betty slashed and dashed her way through the wave of pirates that rushed the deck of the _Good Samaritan_, using her own unique brand of "Tornado Style" swordsmanship, nothing but twirling slashes and somersaults. There were just fifteen of them defending the ship, lead by Dr. Greyjoy, but Betty figured that each of them, amateurs though they were, were worth at least ten of these losers. Plus there was Tengu of course. Two pirates rushed her from the side and stabbed at her with a long spear. Betty twirled over the tip of the thrusting spear. While rolling in mid air she slashed outwards like a rotating buzzsaw. 

*"Auriculectomy!"*

The pirate screamed shrilly as both his ears flew off the sides of his head, leaving two bloody stumps. Betty smashed him in the chest with a spinning kick, sending him tumbling over the railing. Betty came to a landing, her pink nurse's outfit still immaculate and free of blood. She reached into the nape of her cleavage and pulled out two blue pills. "Take two then call me in the morning!" she called after the pirate, tossing them over the railing. During intense times such as these Betty wasn't quite sure how to define herself. Was she a healer or a warrior? Was it even possible to be both? Betty shook her head. Now wasn't the time for self analysis. She gazed across the sea of chaos on deck, looking for Tengu. Then she spotted him on the far side, locked in battle with a pirate who appeared to be the captain of this crew. Her eyes went wide as the pirate stabbed Tengu in the midsection with a bisento blade.

"TENGU!"  

Tengu coughed up blood as the bisento blade dug more then an inch into his gut. The only thing that kept it from impaling him was his vice grip on the handle. Fox held onto the bisento as well, pitting his strength against Tengu's. "Just give it up!" he snarled. With his free hand Tengu stabbed Fox through the face with his buster sword. He could feel the six foot blade go all the way through. Fox's face morphed into liquid amber which enmeshed the sword in place. With a swing of his liquified head, Fox flung the blade away. 

"I already told you that bullshit won't work on me. I'm a logia!" Fox cried.  

"Yeah well I'm a slow learner..." Tengu muttered. 

Fox shot his right hand towards Tengu's face and formed a giant mass of amber, totally cutting off Tengu's access to air. *"Amber Crush!" * 

"Let's see how long you can hold your breath for?" Fox exclaimed.

"Let's not!" interjected a voice.  

Fox turned about and saw a short but very stacked nurse dressed in pink uniform. She crouched beside Tengu's buster blade and ran her right index finger up and down the blade until stopping at a sizable pooling of blood that dripped off the lower edge. The nurse looked up at Fox. "Is this your blood?" 

"Listen here bitch I'm gonna-" 

Betty licked the blood off the edge of the blade, taking him aback. "Oh you're all kinds of freaky aintcha?" Fox laughed. He then frowned as he noticed still Tengu breathing. "After I'm done with him I'll make you my new wench!" 

Betty stood up and narrowed her eyes with a thoughtful expression. "Hmm...tastes like O neg, decent red blood cell count, but you might want to beef up on the iron supplements."  

"What the fuck are you talking about?" Suddenly Fox's body spasmed violently. His left arm jerked upwards of its own accord, causing him to drop the bisento blade to the floor. Then his partially liquified arm swung around to the side, freeing Tengu of his amber prison. Tengu fell to the floor, still alive, gasping madly for air. Fox simply stood there in disbelief as Betty pointed her fingers at him and wriggled them about, almost as if she were a puppeteer manipulating dozens of invisible strings. 

"I can't move" Fox screamed frantically. "WHAT DID YOU DO TO ME BITCH!?"  

"It's all in the blood!" Betty snarled, sweat dripping from her brow. She felt herself losing control though. Suddenly Fox exploded into a giant mass of liquid amber. Betty stumbled backwards and landed on her backside. Fox formed his liquid body into a long spiked funnel and flew at her. Betty had no time to react, but someone else did. Tengu appeared in front of her, holding an empty grain barrel in front of him. Fox shot into the barrel at full speed. In a blur of hand speed Tengu slammed the barrel onto the deck and capped it tightly. The cap shuddered violently as Fox tried to force it open, but to no avail as Tengu held down the top. Fox's screams of rage resonated within the barrel from within the container. 

"Holy crap, tell me that just didn't happen!?" Betty exclaimed. Tengu was about to ask her to get a rope, or maybe even a chain, but then he felt himself losing focus. As he passed out Tengu made sure to keep all his weight atop the barrel. Then came darkness.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 13, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *Xtreme Marine Squadron - Roost Island*
> 
> _The Xtreme Marine Squadron find themselves on Kumo Island, a rather large island known for clouds that have formed on the ground. The entire island is shrouded in many clouds, which requires the brave individuals who live on the island to walk around with hats that have a torch on top of it to increase durability. Each house has  many torches decorating it to keep the island luminated. With the abundance of clouds and torches, Kumo Island has a very eery feel and look to it.
> 
> ...



Lucio looked Serena up and down. She wore her usual form fitting crimson suit, with an open collared white shirt, and black steel cap boots (lined with a thin layering of seastone). Over her shoulders rested the traditional white officers coat of justice. Lucio clicked his tongue in disapproval and waggled his right index finger back and forth in front of Serena's face. Serena looked up at him with an annoyed expression. 

"What?!" 

"Looks like someone didn't get the memo!" Lucio declared smugly. "Where's your ninja outfit S-E-R-E-N-A?" 

Serena rolled her eyes. She wasn't putting on some dumb ninja outfit. She was a Marine dammit! Serena shot her thumb at a blazing trashcan on deck. "It's in there." 

"If you don't wear a ninja outfit then you won't gain cool powers!" 

"I already have a power. My boot in your face!" 

"Wha?!" 

Lucio went tumbling over the railing where a hungry sea king awaited just beneath the surface. 

*"YOU KILLED LUCIO-SAMA!!"* the grunts cried. 

Not a second later, Lucio appeared on the opposite railing in an explosion of gray smoke. He struck another action pose and performed a crane kick, almost losing his balance but expertly covering it up at the last second. The grunts all clapped in unison as if they had just seen an amazing magic trick. "Your jutsu is too weak S-E-R-E-N-A!'" 

Serena shook her head and muttered a string of curses under her breath about just where he could stick his jutsu, and where she would stick her boot next time. She just wanted to get a move on.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 13, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey; Bringer of Bacon!]​*​
Doc sweats at the boy’s comment;  “Raid? What do you take me for sonny? A pirate?” Doc asks sweat rolling down the side of his face.  “No, no. Samuel owed me; so he allowed me to ’borrow’ some supplies.” Doc interjects not allowing Harvey the chance to shoot a rebuttal back his way. 

_~Flashback; earlier Food Stores~​
 “Hey Sam, what you up too?’ Doc asks walking up to the giant of an orderly. The large man narrows his eyes looking down at the older gentleman that now stood before him. “Same as always Whiskey. Guarding the food shack here, what do you want?” he replies suspiciously. Doc grinned at the question.  “Sam, I’m shocked you would suspect me of anything. After all I’m but a helpless old man.” Doc replies with a Cheshire grin.  “Sides, can’t a feller drop by to chat with a friend?” Doc asks pulling his pipe from a pocket. Placing it firmly between his teeth he pulls a small royal blue bag from behind his back. Opening it he pulls a black herb from it. A strong stench of black berry wafted through the air as the herb was packed into the pipe with a firm push. “Whatcha  got there Doc, smells good.” Samuel asks bending down.  “This sonny? A special herb from the Grand Line; said to be some of the most potent herbs in the world.” Doc states.  “I only break it out on special occasions.” Doc adds pulling the strings on the bag closed.

“Special occasions? What's so special about right now?” Samuel asks, his interest now fully on the pipe between Doc’s teeth.  “What better reason to celebrate then three months of friendship?” Doc replies pulling a match from behind his ear. Pulling it down across his face it ignites. “Friendship? Who, me?” the giant of a man asks.  “Aye Sam, you.” Doc replies pulling the lit match over the pipe. With two quick inhalations the flame is sucked toward the dip of the pipe. A moment later a thick black smoke plums forth filling the air with a heavier sent of black berry. Doc had been planning this scenario since he found out Samuel here guarded the food. After taking a drag off the pipe Doc hands it over while expelling a stream of smoke. “I..I can’t Doc, I’m on duty.” Samuel stutters sweat rolling down his brow.  “Who’d know Sam, its just you and me ’round here.” Doc replies. As the pressure builds on the large man’s face Doc can’t help but smile. With a final motion pushing the pipe forward the large man finally breaks. “Okay Doc, just this once.” Samuel says taking the pipe from the older man.

With a single puff the large man seemed to relax. A wide grin sat across his face as he passed it back to Doc whom took another long breath as well. Over the course of the next ten minutes the two talked, laughed and passed the pipe between one another. With each pass Doc sweated a bit more, this was taking longer then he thought and his head was already light. Had he underestimated the large man tolerance? But his prayers are answered. As the large man goes to hand the pipe back he collapses. “Uh, I don’t.. ZzZzZz..” the large man falls a sleep mid sentence as Doc snatches Khan up. Knocking the rest of the smoking herb free he stands.  “Praise be to Oda, I never thought I’d be thanking the curse of the Devil Fruit.” Doc says stumbling around as he tried to walk a straight line.  The Devil Fruit he had eaten so long ago had increased his metabolic rate and things like drugs and their effects wore off quickly, though he was still able to be effected like now if the drug is really powerful. Slowly making his way to the shack Doc cursed the fact it took so long, he only hoped he reached for the correct door, since as of right now there were three of them

~Flashback End~​_
 “Yeah Borrow…” Doc repeats as more of the Jolly Rogers entered the room lead by their captain.    

Doc wasn’t surprised that the smell of the food he was cooking attracted most of the rest of the crew.  In fact the only crewman that hadn’t shown up was James. Rolling his pipe to the other side of his mouth Doc moves the sizzling and popping bacon around in the skillet with all the skill of a Marine Chef; which incidentally he was for a short time.   “Food is almost ready.” Doc says exhaling a ring of green smoke that hinted of peppermint. Spinning the spatula between his fingers he swipes the bacon from the pan, and in rapid succession he portions out the bacon on each plate. The Fillet of Sea King oozed tenderness while the eggs sparkled in the light. Adding the bacon in the plate seemed complete.  “Order up.” Doc says tossing two plates up to his hat which seemed to magically balance in place. Then picking two others up he walked over to the table. He of course knew the proper etiquette  and  gave James, their Captain, the first plate. Next was Roboman whom was setting next to Joseph. Pulling the other two plates from his hat he hands Harvey and Arashi their meals simultaneously. 

Walking back to the stove he covers James’ plate and grabs his own. A moment later he joins the rest of the crew.

*[Kenneth; Too big for Sneaking Around.]​*​
Kenneth eyebrows arc. There was a strange package sitting in his hammock. They were about to dock at Kumo Island and this was his first time back below deck since they had set sail, thanks to his training regimen and all. He had only came back for his hat, but instead he finds himself picking up the brown package. * “Eh Whit b’ this?”* Kenneth asks opening it. Inside were some black garments. The large barbarian’s eyes narrow as he pulls the ’ninja’ costume free. * “I dennea bahlieve thit he was serious.”* Kenneth says holding the clothing away from him. A rather large frown covers his face as he snatches his hat from a nail that was driven in the post that held his hammock in place. It was a special hat that Kenneth made himself. Well sort of, it was a standard issue Marine cap, Kenneth just bolted a Celtic cross over part of the bill and the front of the hat giving the marine symbol a bit of an accent. 


With a huff he storms above deck. Spotting Lucio balancing on a beam being cheered on by fodder, * “Whit b’ th’ meanin’ O’ dis?”* Kenneth asks forcefully walking up to the Commander. In his outstretched hand was an obviously too small ninja costume. Kenneth didn’t even allow the commander to reply, * “Dennea see it b’ tae wee tae fit meh?”* Kenneth barks shaking the garment forcefully. Tossing it overboard he slides his cap over his head. * “Sides, I b’ ah wee tae big tae b’ sneakin’ ‘round.”* Kenneth adds folding both arms over his chest in protest that Lucio even thought he’d wear something so foolish. * “I’m ah Marine Lad. Not some spandex wearin’, cat savin’, pretteh boy.’* Kenneth says cutting a glance toward Lucio. 

*[Dsurion; the Training Continues]​*​
Dsurion just nodded his head; he was ready to get this training over with. Pulling his metallic hand free of his pocket he raises it above his head. With a snap of the fingers he triggers the last cage to open. He had designed it specifically to house this beast as normal key locked cages wouldn’t hold such a beast. A low growl escapes the cat’s throat as it pushes the door to its confines open further. The padded soles of its feet didn’t make the faintest of sound. Hatred flashed in its eyes as it stalked forward. Every movement it made was flawless not a motion wasted; it had witnessed the power and cruelty of these humans. And it wasn’t about to allow itself to become another statistic.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Doc Whiskey; Bringer of Bacon!]​*
> Doc sweats at the boy?s comment;  ?Raid? What do you take me for sonny? A pirate?? Doc asks sweat rolling down the side of his face.  ?No, no. Samuel owed me; so he allowed me to ?borrow? some supplies.? Doc interjects not allowing Harvey the chance to shoot a rebuttal back his way.
> 
> _~Flashback; earlier Food Stores~​
> ...



"Eh!? EH!?!?!?!? What's this!?" Joseph grabs the text and looks at it. "James!? The Captain!? I'm the captain!" He shouts. "Damn... I knew i this would happen... He always tries to upstage me.. 1.0...2.0... 3.0..." Joseph's foot slams down on the counter and he shakes his fist at the ceiling. "Huh? What text? What's going?" RoboMan looked around confused. "Ah... Sorry, the fourth wall." Joseph rubbed the back of his head and sat back down. "I keep forgetting about that damn fourth wall... it's so annoying... always mocking me..."

Joseph took a sip of some cola he had in one of his pockets. "You see dear cook. I am the captain of this vessel. The ship you wish to borrow for a small duration. That means you should follow proper etiquette sir and deliver to me all the food." Joseph took another sip, this time with his pinky out. "Or i shan't be happy the next time." RoboMan was going to comment, but his mask was currently smeared with food. "Don't you have to remove a helmet to eat...?" Arashi asks. 

"Hmm?" RoboMan looks at the young/old man, his helmet perfectly clean. "HOW DID YOU DO THAT!?" Joseph shouts, his eyes sparkling. "I am.... A Robot..." RoboMan gives Joseph a thumb's up, light gleaming from one end to the other on his sunglasses.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Eh!? EH!?!?!?!? What's this!?" Joseph grabs the text and looks at it. "James!? The Captain!? I'm the captain!" He shouts. "Damn... I knew i this would happen... He always tries to upstage me.. 1.0...2.0... 3.0..." Joseph's foot slams down on the counter and he shakes his fist at the ceiling. "Huh? What text? What's going?" RoboMan looked around confused. "Ah... Sorry, the fourth wall." Joseph rubbed the back of his head and sat back down. "I keep forgetting about that damn fourth wall... it's so annoying... always mocking me..."
> 
> Joseph took a sip of some cola he had in one of his pockets. "You see dear cook. I am the captain of this vessel. The ship you wish to borrow for a small duration. That means you should follow proper etiquette sir and deliver to me all the food." Joseph took another sip, this time with his pinky out. "Or i shan't be happy the next time." RoboMan was going to comment, but his mask was currently smeared with food. "Don't you have to remove a helmet to eat...?" Arashi asks.
> 
> "Hmm?" RoboMan looks at the young/old man, his helmet perfectly clean. "HOW DID YOU DO THAT!?" Joseph shouts, his eyes sparkling. "I am.... A Robot..." RoboMan gives Joseph a thumb's up, light gleaming from one end to the other on his sunglasses.



The wall shatters as a furry foot kicks through it, "Ookookook!" James laughs, a devilish look in his eyes, "Your Captain has arrived!" he says, stepping over the table and walking to the head of it before leaping into the chair.

He stares over towards Joseph, "Yes...The day has come...The Little Tree Pirates are now under my control!" he shouts before going into a dastardly laugh.

"Jolly Rodgers..." Joseph interjects.

"Eh? Oh, well never mind then,"  he draws one of his blades and stabs it into the trey of food reserved for him. He then pulls it forward and drops it on the table before removing the lid and taking a wiff, "Mmmmm, smells good."

He takes a bite, closing his eyes and he takes in the taste. He finally opens his eyes, shiftily looking around the table, "Needs more sugar..."

"There's no sugar in it to begin with," Doc points out.

"More. Sugar." he whips out a jar of sugar and pours it over his meal, completely engulfing the dish. He takes another bite and grins, "Aaaah, much better," he announces before wildly digging in.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 14, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Kenneth; Too big for Sneaking Around.]​*​
> Kenneth eyebrows arc. There was a strange package sitting in his hammock. They were about to dock at Kumo Island and this was his first time back below deck since they had set sail, thanks to his training regimen and all. He had only came back for his hat, but instead he finds himself picking up the brown package. * ?Eh Whit b? this??* Kenneth asks opening it. Inside were some black garments. The large barbarian?s eyes narrow as he pulls the ?ninja? costume free. * ?I dennea bahlieve thit he was serious.?* Kenneth says holding the clothing away from him. A rather large frown covers his face as he snatches his hat from a nail that was driven in the post that held his hammock in place. It was a special hat that Kenneth made himself. Well sort of, it was a standard issue Marine cap, Kenneth just bolted a Celtic cross over part of the bill and the front of the hat giving the marine symbol a bit of an accent.
> 
> 
> With a huff he storms above deck. Spotting Lucio balancing on a beam being cheered on by fodder, * ?Whit b? th? meanin? O? dis??* Kenneth asks forcefully walking up to the Commander. In his outstretched hand was an obviously too small ninja costume. Kenneth didn?t even allow the commander to reply, * ?Dennea see it b? tae wee tae fit meh??* Kenneth barks shaking the garment forcefully. Tossing it overboard he slides his cap over his head. * ?Sides, I b? ah wee tae big tae b? sneakin? ?round.?* Kenneth adds folding both arms over his chest in protest that Lucio even thought he?d wear something so foolish. * ?I?m ah Marine Lad. Not some spandex wearin?, cat savin?, pretteh boy.?* Kenneth says cutting a glance toward Lucio.



Something inside of Lucio died when Kenneth threw the ninja costume overboard. Lucio watched as the black garment flew, in what seemed to be slow motion, into the ocean without so much of a sound. The Commander was going to jump in to recover the costume, but the foder had to restrain him and remind the Commander that he is indeed a devil fruit user. Lucio perked his shoulders up and marched up to Kenneth in an authoritative manner.

"What's wrong with you?!" Lucio exclaimed. "Do you want me to burn you into a crisp with my fire jutsu?!?! HUH?!?!?!"

Lucio stopped for a moment and placed his hand on his chin in a thoughtful manner. He looked Kenneth up and down before raising an eyebrow. "On second thought I don't think your big ass could get into that costume..........."

Suddenly, an imaginary lightbulb appeared over Lucio's head. The Commander threw his fist in the air, "I'VE GOT IT!!!!!"

"Somebody bring me a scroll out of my office!" Lucio yelled at the fodder. Why he has scrolls in his office is beyond anyone's question.

The fodder came running back with a scroll just as Lucio requested. "Since you're too big to bring along, we'll just use a *summoning jutsu* to summon you there and then you can crush everyone! I'll call this, *Bringing down the Kenneth jutsu!"*


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 14, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento, blissfully ignorant, started to take of her clothes in plain view of the boys of the crew. "Bath time! Yush!" She siad loudly, already completely naked, with the smallest towel only around her waist.
> 
> "Soo...are you guys coming?" she asked. "Cousin, you are naked again." Van said, trying to to look. "And?" Sento said, turning her head to the side in confusion. "And you are a girl..." he went on. "Not you too.." she responded, thinking back to the monster she fought. "Ugh..nevermind.." he said, giving up telling Sento the obvious.



Sento was suddenly lifted up by Nirra, who started to carry her into the next room. "No way am I bathing alone. Come on." 

In the girls bath, Nirra threw off her towel and sat down in the warm water. "Ahhh, this feels alot better." She stared at Sento, who was on the opposite side of the bath. "So listen, do you think you're healed up enough? I'd like to see if I can get started on your training."


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 14, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The wall shatters as a furry foot kicks through it, "Ookookook!" James laughs, a devilish look in his eyes, "Your Captain has arrived!" he says, stepping over the table and walking to the head of it before leaping into the chair.
> 
> He stares over towards Joseph, "Yes...The day has come...The Little Tree Pirates are now under my control!" he shouts before going into a dastardly laugh.
> 
> ...



"[FONT=&quot]大きな罪猿をコミットしている[FONT=&quot]！鬼神の怒りを感じる[/FONT][FONT=&quot]！" Joseph stops for a moment and looks around. "The... the fuck?" He shakes it off. "S...sorry about that... The hell was that anyway... when did i learn Japanese?"  Joseph ignores it once more and slams his foot on the table. "YOU! MONKEY! You have forgotten your place in the past four generations! I have always been the captain! Except for that one time, when i was a marine... But that's still was me as a captain! Therefor!" He walked over to James, picked him up out of the seat, grabbed his own plate, shoveled it down, then tossed James his sugar filled food. "I am the head. I sit at the big boy chair." 

A small tear rolls down Joseph's cheek. "Oh... how i miss the days of bolt being the first mate... truly... he was one for the ages...."
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Noitora (Jul 14, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Clemens smiled wanly at Lucy. She didn't have the heart to tell her that fairy tales weren't real. Suddenly a violent crashing noise caused the earth to shake. The wall behind them trembled as dust kicked up all about the air. Clemens grabbed Lucy's hand tightly, prepared to jump away into a mirror if the knight had fallen.




*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jungle Island

Braska Hextor​*
The dust cloud slowly began to settle, the ground formed into a rather large crater, the base crumbled into rubble. Only one figure stood creating a shadow figure in the dispersing cloud. A few moments passed at the silhouette came into view, the half man half ant eater marine stood tiredly at the side of the crater his fist head created. Blood trickled down his form as the wound put upon his body before his transformation was still present and continually to release blood. He would need to get himself bandaged up after this battle was done with, that is what crossed his mind away. Snyder?s gaze ran over the pile of rubble at the bottom of the circle hole for any signs of the Knight but found nothing, the man had been slammed so deep into the ground he had been crushed by the loose rocks. He did not smirk at his success, only snarled that he had been forced this far. Though it was over at least, all he needed to do what clean up the rest and make his report to the World Government. As he looked over to the two remaining girls whom had somehow defeated his marines he let out a grumble. 
?How pathetic? my men will be executed or such a performance and replaced with those that can actually fight.? He muttered, probably loud enough for others to hear though he only truly meant it for himself. A slight movement in the rubble below him rumbled but the tired marine did not notice, yet.










​
Just before he took one step forward, only able to lift his foot the ground below him suddenly belted upwards. The loose rubble went flying everywhere and the marine was forced to stumble back and quickly throw up his guard to deflect incoming rocks. His eyes widened once more as the form of the slight shorter man burst upwards like a bullet and slammed a boot directly into his gut, which he had not been guarding. The marine barely had time to yelp as he was sent a few paces backwards with the wind knocked from his lungs. Braska Hextor, his armour cracked and falling apart pushed himself to a full and proud height; blood running down to the side of his face did not stop his stern stance. 
?You? aren?t dead!?? Snyder was able to croak out as he staggered back to his feet. Even in his state of weakness the knight did not strike, in fact he waited for the man to be able to fight once again. The honour he held for fairness was sometimes rather strange when others considered it, but Braska refused to win a fight which was not fair. Though his view of fairness was simply that if both parties were able to fight they would and to only to strike when they were on their feet and at their front. 
?I told you? I have no intention of dying here.? It was not long before the anger exploded once more in the marine commander. Any sort of arrogance seemed to spur this senseless rage, even more so when he was actually in a critical situation. He had done exactly what he ordered his men not to do, underestimate the enemy. 

The knight took a quick glance behind him to check on the two girls and to his relief they were unharmed and still around for the most part. He would not have forgiven himself if anything had happened to them while he had been focused on battle but by what he could tell in the corner of his eye the older girl had some powers that were pretty amazing so it was not surprising she was able to protect herself along with the little girl. He would need to end this in the next move however, another blow like before and he may not have been able to withstand did. Braska?s sharp gaze shot back to the marine who was also preparing himself for one last mighty clash. Both his arms tensed madly while he pulled them back in what appeared to be in preparation for a double punch attack.
?I?ll crush that confidence of yours. Ant Eater Ant Squahser? with this I?ll crush you like the ant you are!? The veins in his arms pumped readily as his muscles grew and grew in size. By the looks of it an attack like that could break this island in half, let alone what it could do to his body. Following suit for the clash to come the swordsman moved his body into a new stance, one he had yet to use in battle. He held the blade with the tip pointing towards the sky, his knees bent and the hilt up by his right shoulder. 
?You look down on everyone around you? that kind of distortion; I shall show you the foulness of it.? This marine. No, this monster was prepared to kill two young women in cold blood. Braska could only wonder what he had done before this encounter, the people he must have killed and lives he must have destroyed. To rid the world of people like this was why he took up the mantle of Revolutionary. Today he would live up to that name. 

?Enough wasting time!? The time for thoughts was over. With that as his warning Snyder fired his body forward like a spring, his two pumped up arms being slammed forwards to reach full length just in time to slam both into the body of the Knight. His advance was lessened at the sight that appeared before him just after a few words slipped past Braska?s lips. 
?Knight of the Round.? The musky image off a huge white knight seemed to phase in and out of existence over the Revolutionary, holding the same stance as the swordsman with a huge sword in his grasp that pierced the clouds. The marines? mouth dried up as he watched in puzzlement and shock at the attack being performed before him. Just before he made contact with his own finisher the huge white blade came clashing down as Braska struck in a downward slash so quickly it struck Snyder might flight. After the attack had been dealt the image of the tall knight seemed to disperse into the wind, though the cut he made alongside the swordsman?s? scarred the island as well as the body of Snyder. Like a sack of potatoes the commander finally collapsed into a heap, no longer able to keep upon his feet or even remain conscious. Knowing the battle was finally over Braska slowly turned on his heel and slid his katana back to his side, his breath was heavy and his body tired, his armour cracked and sword stained. This truly had not been what he expected when coming to his island. Once he reached the two girls any sternness had faded from his battle and the smile he wore had returned, much like the one he had when taking care of the Royal Children of Shinpou. He bowed respectfully, a groan escaping him as the bending sent a painful shiver through his body.
?I am Braska Hextor? I am glad to see you escaped the battle relatively unharmed. I swore on my honour I would not let them harm you, seems fate as on my side today. Is there anything else you will need?? He asked honestly. His eyes flickered between the two courteously, his manners certainly not lacking. There was something that bothered him however. These marines were intently after the death of these two, some kind of justice? They would likely try again, and again, and again, until they were successful. Perhaps there was the possibility? 
"I have a ship nearby... to perhaps escape this island before any more appear..."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Sento was suddenly lifted up by Nirra, who started to carry her into the next room. "No way am I bathing alone. Come on."
> 
> In the girls bath, Nirra threw off her towel and sat down in the warm water. "Ahhh, this feels alot better." She stared at Sento, who was on the opposite side of the bath. "So listen, do you think you're healed up enough? I'd like to see if I can get started on your training."



Sento kind of figured Nirra would take her away from the boys bath, it was only a matter of time. "Bye guys~" she said playfully as the bigger woman carried her out of the bath, and into the girls bath.

The girl bath was much lighter then the boy's. It also smelled of lavender and roses. 

"So listen, do you think you're healed up enough? I'd like to see if I can get started on your training." Nirra asked.

"Haha, when was I ever not ok?" she said confidently, standing up in the bath. She had a huge bruise on the side of her body. It looked aweful, but it was only skin deep. Her ribs had healed up nicely, so she was ready for training. She waded over to Nirra and sat down beside her. She looked like a kid  compared to Nirra, who was towering over Sento. "What did ya have in mind?" she grinned.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 14, 2011)

_*Aboard the Xtreme Lighthouse Boat*_

The newly promoted Lt. Jr. walked onto the deck to see almost everyone already there. Lucio had on his ridiculous ninja suit and she was thankful to see that she wasn't the only one that opted not to wear it. She wore the standard marine uniform with red dragons embroidered on the sleeves and legs of her pants.

"Where is your ninja costume?" Lucio asked with his arms crossed his foot tapping on the deck
"It's not marine issue sir I won't be wearing it" Shina replied simply
"In addition to that it's not suitable battle attire"
"*IN ADDITION TO THAT!*" Shina said little fires lighting up in here eyes
"I'll make a formal sexual harassment complaint if you leave anymore unsuitable attire for me to wear in my personal quarters"

With that Shina turned around and began to do a few stretches, getting ready for their mission. She looked up at the make shift light house Lucio had built at the front of the vessel and shook her head.

"If I ever get my own squad and I'm half as ridiculous as he is I hope someone drowns me" she said to herself

Marcus was the last person they were waiting on, she had seen him once since she had been back and he had lost one of his arms. She didn't bother to ask him about it as he was never one for conversation especially with her. She executed a series of punches and a kick that cracked loudly, she adjusted the bandages on her hands and grabbed the railing and began using it to continue her stretches.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2011)

*[Kenneth; XTreme Summoning]​*​
* ?Oh I wander whit gave ye thit inclination.?* the large Barbarian says rolling his eyes to the comment that his ?big? ass wouldn?t fit into the ninja attire that had been left for him. A fodder Marine runs off after the scroll that Lucio had demanded as Shina approached the two, she too seemed disgusted with the thought of having to wear such a get up as well and even threatened sexual harassment if such a costume was left in her quarters again. About the time the young lady went about her stretches the fodder returns with a small scroll. Handing it over to the Commander the Marine quickly salutes and backs away as a much needed large grin spreads across Lucio?s lips. Hell if they didn?t want to be ninjas at least he could make Kenneth the ultimate summoning jutsu, what the hell ever that was. 



			
				Lucio said:
			
		

> "Since you're too big to bring along, we'll just use a *summoning jutsu* to summon you there and then you can crush everyone! I'll call this, *Bringing down the Kenneth jutsu!"*



The Commander says with a wide grin. Kenneth?s left eye twitches as the scroll is held up to his face. Sweat forms on the side of his face as he touches it. Yep, it was indeed real and it seemed that the Commander was serious about him wanting to use Kenneth as a summon. * ?Whit ?n th? hell are ye talkin, aboot man??* Kenneth shouts with jagged teeth and a flame igniting around his body. * ?Whit is ah summonin? Jutsu??* Kenneth shouts. A moment later though, after crushing a canon, he composes himself and turns back to Lucio, * ?I personally disapprove o? drug use in th? Marines commander. But if ye insist oan usin? at least share.?* he adds adjusting his hat.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Drink as much, to your delight!!" Duke exclaimed merrily, downing a bottle of rather expensive looking wine and tossing it overboard.  

Annie grinned from ear to ear as she grabbed another bottle of wine. "Oh yeah I plan to!" she declared with a laugh. Due to some strange quirk in Annie's blood chemistry (or so a doctor had once explained to her anyway) she was incapable of getting drunk. Though she always kept this particular little nugget of information a secret. It gave her certain advantages, especially in drinking contests.   

She toasted her bottle to Duke. "I think you and I are gonna be good drinking buddies!"  It was then that Annie noticed a slightly dour and disapproving expression on the rabbit guy. She wondered just what his story was. Annie sidled up to him and extended her right arm around his shoulder, swinging around the half empty wine bottle with her left hand. "Hey fella lighten up and relax!" 

"So where you boys headed too next? You gonna conquer some islands or somethin? Just to warn ya, I ain't into pillaging or terrorizing innocents or anything of that nature."  Annie was sure that these guys weren't the raping and pillaging types, but just in case she wanted to state her intentions openly and plainly.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 14, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; the Training Continues]​*
> Dsurion just nodded his head; he was ready to get this training over with. Pulling his metallic hand free of his pocket he raises it above his head. With a snap of the fingers he triggers the last cage to open. He had designed it specifically to house this beast as normal key locked cages wouldn?t hold such a beast. A low growl escapes the cat?s throat as it pushes the door to its confines open further. The padded soles of its feet didn?t make the faintest of sound. Hatred flashed in its eyes as it stalked forward. Every movement it made was flawless not a motion wasted; it had witnessed the power and cruelty of these humans. And it wasn?t about to allow itself to become another statistic.


*
Zero: Calm but deadly*

It was a stroke if luck that lead to the capture of this last animal, so choosing him last was the ultimate ending to a wild and hard training regime.

The large, black catlike animal moved slowly, with no unnecesary movements at all. It's face was locked on the person it thought would be the worste hazzle. If this was just a few hours earlier, it would have it's eyes on Zero, but now it looked straight at Dsurion. Cold, dead eyes, staring intently at him.

Zero watched the panther tense it's hind legs. Dsurion could not see it because he was right in front of it, so Zero had to do something. He didn't mind leaving Dsurion for dead, but his egoism aside, he was dead meat if Dsurion died now. *"Soru!"* he yelled. Without his devil fruit powers, he only managed a two step soru. It looked like a fast sprint, and didn't even make a blur. But it was quick enough to reach Dsurion before the animal leaped towards him. But not fast enough to escape from it unharmed. The panther mangaged to scrathed Zero's back. It bearly missed his spinal collumn.

"Fuck!" he yelled, getting to his feet quickly.* "Get your head together! This is not like the last 3 fights remember?!"* This would be though for someone with bad eyesight and little to no devil fruit power left. *"Fuck."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 14, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Sandrei looked down at Hawkins with a funny stare, causing Hawkins to back away and stand up straight A-Anyway, he's/it doesn't seem to be in the immediate area. I've been tracking him ever since we started moving again so we wouldn't have anymore surprise attacks.
> 
> But surprises are what adventures are all about! Rose laughed with a huge grin
> 
> ...



Nightfall soon came. The Phoenix Pirates remained at the log cabin, awaiting the arrival of its mysterious occupant, an out of control zoan user who had ran afoul of a local mobster and hsi business dealings. Hawkins emerged from the front door of the cabin. He saw Sandrei standing at the outer perimeter, on watch for the zoan user, ever the watchful guardian.  

"Hey you should come inside. Rose is making brownies," Hawkins said.    

Sandrei raised a skeptical eyebrow. He had seen the girl do plenty of eating, but never any cooking. "Rose is? Oh so that's what that burning smell is." 

"Yeah she says its her mother's recipe..." 

*BABOOOM!*

Hawkins and Sandrei jumped in startlement as an orange plume of flame exploded out of the kitchen window. The smell of burnt brownies and singed hair wafted through the air. Shingo's voice could be heard screaming frantically, "AAAAAAAH MY HAIR'S ON FIRE!!!"   Rose laugh punctuated his scream. "HERE LET ME PUT IT OUT!" 

"NOT WITH ROOTBEER!!!" 

Rose stuck her head of the window a second later, her face slightly blackened on the left side. She held out a tray of smoldering brownies towards Sandrei and Hawkins and smiled eagerly. "Hey guys you gotta try these!" 

Hawkins gestured at Sandrei. "Sandrei just told me that he was dying to have some." 
_
Five years ago in Mariejois... 
Dr. James "Jim" Hawkins strode confidently towards his laboratory. He basked in the envious stares from the other scientists. Hawkins was a man on the rise, a certified genius in the study of biology, and the youngest director ever of the World Government's Devil Fruit Applied Sciences Division. Given time he had no doubt that he would rise even higher then that enigmatic figure, Dr. Volk. 

Hawkins gave a curt nod towards the Marine MP as he entered the laboratory, an expansive chamber lined with sophisticated analyzing equipment, and rows of cages filled with test animals. Hawkins entered into an unmarked side door. He smiled at the man who laid in the hospital bed. His arms were hooked up to all manner of machines that monitored every aspect of his vital signs. This was Patient #189, the brave test volunteer whom Hawkins had pinned all his hopes and dreams onto. Barely 24 hours ago Hawkins had given the man 2 Devil Fruits, plus a special serum of Hawkins design. 

"And how are we feeling today?" Hawkins asked him. 

Patient #189 looked up at Hawkins cheerfully. He was about to respond, but then he exploded in a mass of flesh and blood. Hawkins blinked with disbelief as the man's entrails splattered over his face. A group of doctors barged into the room. Their jaws dropped at the grisly scene. 

"I guess we're moving onto Patient #190 then..." one of them mumbled. 
_


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 14, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "Drink as much, to your delight!!" Duke exclaimed merrily, downing a bottle of rather expensive looking wine and tossing it overboard.
> 
> Annie grinned from ear to ear as she grabbed another bottle of wine. "Oh yeah I plan to!" she declared with a laugh. Due to some strange quirk in Annie's blood chemistry (or so a doctor had once explained to her anyway) she was incapable of getting drunk. Though she always kept this particular little nugget of information a secret. It gave her certain advantages, especially in drinking contests.
> 
> ...



Rush maintained the look of displeasure on his face as Annie approached. Things didn't get any better after she offered him the wine with her arm awkwardly up high to reach the tall rabbit's shoulder.

He extended his hand and pushed the bottle out of his face gently, "I don't taint my body with that dreadful substance," he took a deep breath, he had finally managed to get his lungs back into shape after breathing in the awful air of Rumboar Island, and he refused to make things worse now.

"My body is my weapon, without it I am nothing. I'm sure someone such as yourself understands the importance of keeping your weapons in their best conditions,"  he says, motioning to the giant lug of a warrior dragging her guns and ammunition on board.

"And as the First Mate," he stopped for a moment, the sound of it still sounded weird, even if it had been quite some time since he had taken up the occupation, "I'll let you know that we are not that kind of crew. All though our Captain has his eyes set on gaining more territory, we do it our own way," the bunny says in a serious tone, pretty uncharacteristically for someone of his appearance. 

*Atlas Pirates*

"Come on Cap'n! Get yerself a good scrubbin'!" the completely nude Henry shouts, holding Drake down in the water with one hand and forcefully scrubbing him with the other. 

"Um, I think he's had enough," Van says with a sweatdrop.

Edward stops and Drake bubbles up, foam dripping from his gaping mouth, his eyes blank, but his body very shiny, "That doesn't look good..." Maze says, while washing himself.

"Oi, did you ever notice how the 3 of us talk kind of similar?" the inventor asks.

"Eh?" Van questions.

"Whatdya mean?"  Edward asks as well.

Before they could further examine this Camon barged in, "Hurry and get yourself prepared, dinner will be starting within the hour," is all he says before leaving.

The crew look towards Drake, *"Hmmmm..."* they all question, unsure what to do with their captain.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 14, 2011)

*[Dsurion; The Beginning of the End of the Beginning]​*​
Dsurion cut a glance toward Zero. In the back of his mind a sadistic grin traced its way across the features of his subconscious. Despite Zero?s pompous arrogance he knew that he needed Dsurion, and now that he had thrown himself into harm?s way to protect his first crewman?s life it was even more the obvious now that Zero?s blood mingled with the wild animal?s blood that soaked the ground of this training facility.  ?Aye Cap?ian.? Dsurion says. Although the panther like animal?s movement was more than easily followed by Dsurion?s cybernetic eye. In essence Dsurion knew the attack was coming and was prepping a counter attack of his own. But since Zero did what he had done, there was no need to, in fact. Dsurion learned a vital piece of information in that exchange, one that started with Zero?s wild outburst earlier.

And that realization is and was; that Zero was indeed human; was indeed capable of emotion. And lastly the most telling of the man, he knew when he needed help.   Now it was time to get into the fight; Zero was injured and running low on stamina, so that left it to Dsurion to pull the weight of the fight. So with a hop the mad mechanic leaps toward the cat. Using the mechanics in his knees he kicks his foot off the air four times,  ?Soru.? he says lightly vanishing from sight. The cat like beast narrows its eyes as it backs toward the shadows. If it could reach those it could re-reverse the roll of hunter and prey. It just had to get there. It motions were smooth and precise. Its muscles tense and relax with each step it takes. Its black form seeps into the shadows as Dsurion reappears far above the arena grounds.  ?No ya don?t kitty.? Dsurion shouts pulling his metallic arm far behind his head. The piledriver in his arm pulls back on the hydraulic piston that drove it. With a click it locks in place as Dsurion?s weight starts to pull him toward the ground. 

Dsurion?s copper colored hair flutters in his own down draft as he plummets. The round circular shadow he casts on the ground enlarges as he falls. Pulling his fist toward the ground with all the strength he can muster he hits the floor with all his might,  ?Hammer Shot!? he rings out activating the piledriver that had been prepped. With a snap the heavy piece of metal it thrown forward with intense force. A pressure wave kicks sediment around forming a ring as the Hammer Shot seems to rock not only the arena; but the entire complex they were in.  Large chunks of splintered wood tear up as the rocky ground beneath the building heaves up as well. The panther like beast roars in pain as shards of rock tear into its hide, with a pained leap it hops from the shadows back into the light. It hissed angrily at the man that now pulled himself from the crater he had made.  ?Well, you didn?t get as hurt as I wanted. But.? Dsurion pauses with a grin.  ?Seems you want be as quick or stealthy anymore either mate.? Dsurion says with a grin pointing out the obvious injuries to the cat?s legs.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 14, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Grand Line

Brolly Brandford*
​
By the looks of it the newly recruited member of the crew loved his food, but that was of no surprise for his cooking ability was intensely amazing, or so he considered anyway. Brolly fully believed that one day he would be crowned the Greatest Chef in the World. Though that was not completely his dream he was trying to achieve it was something very important to him. Before that would come to pass however he would need to fill his recipe book with all the meals of every island in Grand Line, the blues and the New World until he had a book that held every single meal there was. He was not even half way yet, barely a quarter of the pages he actually had in the book. Without a doubt he would need to add more pages in time. For now he would take his time and do what he could on each island they visited. It was something, like Dukes dream and like Rush?s and even like this new girl Annie, which could not be rushed. With the Captain and the new girl now happily drinking together along with the warrior trio tending to her belongings there was of course one whom refused to see the joyous side.

The First Mate was a man to rely on and trust, but he and Brolly had not yet much one on one time. However this being the case it was not hard to figure out that they had completely different mind sets. The chef seemed to have much more in common with the new member of the crew then the rabbit, yet he was still glad Rush was around or the ship would be in total chaos. The huge goofy smile that never left his features appeared in Rush?s face with a glass of lemonade instead of wine.
?Drink yummies!? He offered, motioning it closer and closer to the rabbits face. No other part of his body moved, only his arm slowly advancing towards the lips of the martial artist in an attempt to pour it down his throat. Naturally this course of action soon failed, the drink being pushed aside once again without much emotion or care. Brolly appeared in the corner of the ship with his body hung forwards and a darkness over his body.
?Sniffle. I drink alone.? The cook whimpered in sadness. Though this state of depression was quickly dispersed before any could lift a finger to question it with Brolly skipping happily into the kitchen and the sounds of pots and pans being clambered throughout the interior. 

The World Pirates were a strange crew, that was for sure, but Brolly was simply from another world entirely. Perhaps the moon? One can ride there on a balloon, you know.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 14, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei​*
So it had been decided. They would assist the man whom had no control over his devil fruit to the point of maddening rage but at the same time beat a hell of a lot of sense into the fool too. A beast of a man with an animal Zoan would surely have some strength behind his muscle, so Sandrei took it upon himself to be the muscle for his crew should the creature return again. Unlike the rest of the crew who did not always take the situation serious or even understand what the hell was going on half the time, the shark Fishman knew full well the dangers of the situation they were in, not only from the beast but also from the hunters. Without a doubt they would end up clashing with them sooner or later after dealing the beastly man. At the end of the day did not make much of a difference to Sandrei who he ended up fighting, as long as he protected Rose and the Phoenix Pirates then anyone could be a potential enemy. Not to mention he had just clobbered the King of Aquapolis, a man who was respected within the Fishman community somewhat; pummelling a few humans barely registered in his mind anymore. He did wonder if that made him appear what dreadful but in retrospect he always enjoyed fighting ever since he was young, so a bit of scuffling was never something that troubled his mind. Fishman Karate was the ultimate Fishman fighting style; it was not something you learnt willy-nilly.  

Night had fallen over the forest and the crew had found a lodge to spend the night in while also watching out for the possibility of being attacked once again. Everyone had bundled inside in the warm or simply to relax, well attempting to anyway. With Rose about relaxing was a rare thing indeed. All were inside but the shark whom stood on the edge of the light that the lodge emitted. His sharp eyes lingered over the forests around them with an intent stare while his thick arms were crossed over his chest yet under his yellow curtain-cloak. He really needed some new clothes. The beast man had been hurt before after, or so he was told by the rest of the crew, he could not held but mutter under his breath the fact that if they were still in water he could track the man through the scent of his blood. Something that creeped out Ursla to no end. After a short time of guard duty a voice sounded behind the bulk of a pirate.
"Hey you should come inside. Rose is making brownies," He turned to Hawkins with his arms still tightly crossed and a brow curved upwards in inquisition. Rose cooking was something he would have never expected. Then again the smell pretty much explain the quality of the meal. 
*"Rose is? Oh so that's what that burning smell is."* He replied, holding back a crack of a smirk. 
"Yeah she says its her mother's recipe..." Before he could finish there was an explosion in the lodge and screams soon followed. Not long after Rose poked her black covered face out of the window in a fashion so adorable it would make Poseidon weep. The food she offered however was not that appetizing. After Hawkins comment Sandrei made his way over and cautiously took one of the brownies. His eyes flickered between the two of them before he sucked up the fear and chomped down upon the food with his sharp teeth. The face that he wore upon swallowing almost revealed his true nature but he was quick to hide how terrible they were and give Rose a weak thumbs up.
*?Good? job.?* 

After the brownie fiasco and Rose?s return into the lodge at the sounds of people crying at the taste of her brownies the Fishman rubbed his mouth grudgingly trying to get rid of the taste. In the corner of his eye he studied the glasses wearing man. Hawkins. Joined the crew in the Blizzard Gaol much like himself, he did not know of him in the cells nor did he know his name before hand. A lot of craziness occurred in that battle and a lot of people through their hats into the Phoenix Pirates, but this man, his reasoning?s for the joinage of this crew escaped his knowledge.  
*?Tell me Hawkins.?* Sandrei began as he crossed his arms once more, his attention returning to the shadows of the forest as he watched for the signs of the beast. *?What were you doing in the Great Blizzard Gaol back then? Were you a prisoner too like myself??* He asked sincerely. The shark did not sound at all like he did not trust the man, only that he had some curiosities.
*"Rose seems to bring alot of strange people together, including you and me. Her dream, I'll make sure she achieves it, least I can do."* Sandrei added at the end.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 14, 2011)

*World Pirates Crew​*​*Entering the Mist...!​*
Duke smiled as he saw his new crewmate interact with everyone. While at first, she seemed a little dangerous, Duke did thing she'd be a valuable ally in the long run. "I think you and I are gonna be good drinking buddies!"  Annie exclamed, slamming her glass into Duke's. 

"Aye!" Duke said with a nod, downing another glass. He wanted the others to join in on this. "Kaya-" She was navigating, best not to have a drunk navigator. "Shishi?" Duke looked at the robot and then frowned, "Oh yeah, robots don't drink... Oh well buddy, we'll get you some oil soon enough!" He announced, not sure if robots actually drunk oil but is the only thing he imagined that Shishi could drink. As she sees Annie nudging on to Rush, Duke laughs, "It's no use! Leave it to the bunny to be the most serious member of the crew!"

However, secretly, Duke thought Rush was the best first mate he could possibly have. He had been the first to join him and they had been to hell and back together. He also helped Duke keep his wits sharp when he sometimes steered off course. If he were ever to die... Rush was the right one to lead the crew. As Annie wrapped an arm around the bunny, she inquires on what exactly the crew was doing next, "With 56,000,000 bounty I can't just sit around on the sea can I?" He said with a grin. "Of course, we're going to conquer. I don't believe in pillaging, though." Duke stood up from his chair, "I do believe in protecting 

though... There are a lot of islands out there and pirates who wouldn't hesitate to destroy their lives, homes, and family." He told Annie, looking out at the sea. "And the World Government won't even bat an eye. All they want to do is pretend that the world is fine when it's really not. Just so they keep on running the place." He said.

 "This is why they're not fit to rule! A leader who doesn't care about his crew..." He looked at the crew for a second, including the newly added Annie. "Or his men, is not fit to rule! So we unite territories under one name, offering them protection... That name is Duke Kaiser!" He yelled, slamming his thumb into chest. "The Emperor!"

Rush also added in a few words, his job as First Mate was to make things more clear for everyone. Duke flashed a thumb ups to the bunny humanoid, "As for were we are heading..." A sweat-drop appears above his head, "I don't exactly know..." He said, frowning and then turning to Kaya who was directing Shishi, who had a booster seat to help him reach the helm. "Where are we heading, Kaya?" He asked the winged Navigator who walked over to Duke and starts to speak, but Duke interrupts her, "Oh yeah, Annie... This is Kaya, our navigator!" Kaya looked at Annie, she was grateful to have another girl on the crew. However, Annie looked a little more rough around the edges, she noted as the gunslinger drunk another glass of acholol. Smiling, Kaya says, "H-hello." 

Duke patted her on the back, "So yeah, now that you two have met, tell the good lady where we are going." Kaya looks down, "Well about that... The compass, it's not working!" Kaya announced. Duke raised an eyebrow, "Huh?" Kaya held the compass out and he takes it from her, "You're right..." Duke then threw it against the wall, pitching it like a baseball. The crew's jaw drops,* "YOU'LL BREAK IT!" *Rush and Kaya screamed, while Brolly was handing out more yummies and Annie was scarfing them down. Duke walked over and picked it up, "Huh, I thought that would fix it for sure..." He said with a dumb expression on his face. "Maybe if I throw it again!" He raised his arm again, preparing to launch the compass, but Rush grabs his hand. 

"STOP!" The bunny man yelled. He wasn't going to let his captain doom him and this ship.

Kaya points out at the mist that they had entered. Duke blinks, he hadn't noticed the mist at all. Maybe it was because he was nearly drunk and had gained a new crewmate that it had bypassed his senses, but Duke also realizes it was an incredibly thick fog. "The mist might be interfering with the magnetic workings of the compass." Kaya told Duke, unsure of her theory, but that was the only explaination she could form in her head right now. Duke sat down in his throne seat and grumbles, "Oh great... Magic mists." He said. What could happen now.

"MONSTERS!" The Warriors Three shouted, running on the deck with bags filled with Annie's stuff. They collapse before Duke, their clothes wet. "D-did they say, Monsters?" Kaya asked. "Yosh... I think they did." Duke said, now standing on his feet and looking around him. This was turning into a bad situation. He cursed his luck, getting a new crewmember seemed to be always followed by a bad event happening. The entire crew was silent as Rush dragged the Warriors Three back to their rooms. Those three had passed out due to sheer fright. Duke's eyes widen as they hear lots of roars, clicks, and slithering from every direction. Kaya's entire body had frozen up, and the rest of the crew had their hands balled up. Whatever, was out there better be ready for the toughest crew who wanted to conquer the world. 

"What is going on?" Annie asked, putting down her glass of wine and placing a hand on her gun. Duke's eyes narrow, "Just your average day in the life of the World Pirates." Suddenly, the monstrous noises stop, causing the crew to sigh in relief. Then the monsters of the mist attacked in unision, their wings flapping, hideous wailing and gigantic tails slamming up against the ship.

"Trouble!" Duke shouted out as the mood was entirely reversed, the ship being knocked back and forth by these mysterious creatures. As the crew tries to fight back, they don't realize what they have entered...

This is the Mist.

*Mist Island Arc Begin!​*


----------



## Noitora (Jul 14, 2011)

​
*The New World…*

_The Day finally came that would bring forth a chain of events that would change the world for not only the World Government and the marines but also the pirates and the rookie crews. _

The mayhem the crew known as the Black Storm Pirates had been bringing to those under the protection of a certain Yonkou had finally been answered. In the waters seeped in crimson the massive creature that sailed over the waters by the arm of Amethyst Blood known as The Leviathan had crossed the path of the Devils Pride. So much death and destruction for the purpose of meeting such a figure dripped from the Captains’ hands. The beast did not strike upon the ship however, instead the majority of the crew in the Drifting Disease that served up the Yonkou burst through the ship and quickly boarded the massive pirate vessel. This was an invitation granted towards the Captain, Raiva D. Tempestade, to find the Yonkou and fight him alone. Raiva had left Kurosaki in charge to the defense and quickly leapt off his own ship and to the beast the Drifting Disease sailed upon. While the Black Storm Pirates clashed with the monstrous and powerful crew aboard their own deck a young pirate crew watched from a far and safe distance, their mouths dropped and eyes wide. They were watching history unfold.
“This is… The Monster known as Misery… fighting Raiva D. Tempestade!? A Yonkou!?” One man said as he almost collapsed against the rail of their small ship. Another member of the crew gripped the side tightly, his teeth gritting. 
“We have to get out of here; I don’t want to be pulled into this!” Though finally the Captain of the crew took the stage. Sweat trickled down his face and his body trembled, but a smile grew over his lips.
“Not a chance we’re missin’ this. This is a once in a lifetime event…” 

The Devils Pride roared with intense battle, the ship getting demolished yet the crew continuing to fight back against their attackers. The First Mate Kurosaki connected blades with the First Mate of the Yonkous crew, Shadow. The impact sent the pirates around them finally back and even over the side of the ship.
“You crossed a line. Poking a sleeping Demon. Well he has awoken, and you’ll all be turned into a crisp for your ignorance. I smell your fear.” The hooded swordsmen snarled towards his enemy. The masked swordsman held a firm stance, his strength pushing roughly against the blades, sparks exploding from the power. As hard as he fought this kind of power was something they had never faced before. His confidence in his Captain was impossible to deter yet he could not help but have an itch of doubt in the back of his mind. They had stirred a Yonkou who had now come crashing down on top of them. 
“Let the Demon come…” Kurosaki said in a growl, the strain obvious in his voice. “The man who will bring the world to its knees rules over this crew. It’s you who should be afraid!” Their blades parted in a swift parry before they both slammed the metal back together in a massive impact. Across the ship Shayina twirled through the air in a graceful spin, her heavenly spear grasped over her spine while spinning in a smooth arc. Another female with a halberd followed her movements, her weapon clashing with the defence of the white haired Black Storm Pirate. The pair did not speak; they only crossed their weapons in a battle to the death. Chunks of the Devils’ Pride exploded from the hull as another pair were trapped in maddening combat.
“Come on!” Spade roared out excitedly as he darted along the side of the ship with his blade ripping apart the ship in a frightening fashion. Another psychotic figure sped forwards from the other direction with a scythe in his grasp; he was known only as Doom. 
“Don’t disappoint me!” The Yonkous crewmate roared back with a maniacal grin. The blonde haired mass murderer only smirked wider as they came into range of each other, his leg firing forwards and transforming into a dinosaurs’ mid attack.
“That’s my line dumbass!” The clawed foot was blocked by the curved blade of his enemy, though this did not weaken the resolve of Spade. He swiftly used the blade to twist his own body and fling himself over his foe while he slashed his halberd in a round arc under his head towards the throat of his enemy. It was again barely blocked by the doctor of the Drifting Disease. The pair snarled in a psychotic yet angered fashion. Raiva had made Spade much stronger since their meeting in the Gaol, he would not disappoint his Captain by dying this early on in the beginning of the end. A muscular figure, Chizu rubbed his fists slowly as he narrowed his gaze upon a large Fishman monster that slandered towards him with a murderous arrogance. The rest of the Black Storm Pirates took up arms, all having their own unique style for battle, and quickly moved against the remaining enemy crewmembers, working in their numbers. The Battle aboard the Devils Pride would be a bloody one this day. 

Adorned in his long black coat, the collar covered in fur and his arms not in the coats sleeves, making his upper layer appearing more like a cloak, Raiva strode up the length of the massive ship the Leviathan. The sounds of battle echoed loudly in his ears from back upon his own vessel but he had faith in those men that follow him. They would win. Though the sooner he was victorious the sooner the second stage of his plan could be completed. While the showing of this man had come rather suddenly it was only a matter of time his antics would be noticed. His train of thought was soon shattered as the ship below him began to move. His brow frowned lightly as his red eyes lingered idly to the side to see a massive fin being swung in his direction by the ship itself, in an attempt to completely smash him from the deck and into the sea. As powerful as he considered himself the water was his weakness as a Devil Fruit user. 
*“The ship really… is alive…”* The Captain muttered to himself as he slid his body into a low stance and barely skimmed the under the huge strike from the beast. The fact it was alive made no difference to the outcome of this battle. Raiva placed his palm upon the floor he walked on, the infamous yellow glow shimmering over his hand. The Leviathan suddenly began to become stone, the change of substance swallowing the ship whole in a slow reaction until finally the life had been sucked completely out of the monstrous vessel. Due to the ships being so close to the shore of a nearby island when the vessel began to sink, due to its’ massive size and shallow waters it soon settled on the sandy seabed. The mighty and fear Leviathan of the Yonkou Amethyst Blood was no more. As the dark haired Captain raised back to full height he noticed a shimmer of movement in the distance, clothes dancing in the flutter of the wind. He had finally come out to meet his enemy. The Demon Misery stood upon the mast of his now stone ship with his arms crossed and eyes hidden in the shadow of his hood. 
*“If I didn’t want to kill you so badly, a human like you would have made a good member of my crew.” *Amethyst was not a man of many words, but in a situation like this even he needed to make some exceptions.
*“You will be dead soon, instead. Killing you, I can’t think of anything else right now.”* Raiva took a step forwards, both his hands coming into view as he thrust both of them out from under his cloak and for the first time in a long time took a battle stance. One hand glowed with a yellow shimmer, looking at it filled a normal man with dread. His other hand was a hook, his material weapon. 
*“I’m here… to take your place… this world no longer needs you.”*


----------



## Noitora (Jul 14, 2011)

A power erupted so immense it could be seen from miles away over the wide open blue. The crew battling on the Devils Pride flashed a glance in the direction of the Leviathans remains to see what weighing power had come forth. A smirk grew over Shadows’ lips as he twisted his blade with Kurosaki’s and threw him across the ship until he slammed into the exterior wall of the ships interior. 
“The Demon’s hate rises. The flames of hell burn. Your Captains death is certain.” Kurosaki gritted his teeth tightly in frustration. His eyes flickered back towards the pillar of flames twirling into the clouds, separating the heavens. This was a Yonkou? The swordsman quickly returned to his own battle, though his heart pounded while a feeling of dread filled his chest.
_‘Captain…’ _
  Back upon the Leviathan Raiva watched with a furrowed brow as the demon before him grew in power, flames covering his body and hate burning his very being. Yet a feeling others felt did not affect him. Fear. He did not feel it standing before this man. Possibly due to his nature as a D. he believed wholeheartedly in his victory. Amethyst roared out as his body began to transform into the Balor, one of the most destructive Zoan fruits known to man. Then the first attack came, with the Yonkous intention to give his enemy an embarrassing defeat.
*“Barōru Barōru no Mystic Eye” *Their eyes locked directly and the attack settled. Then a huge spear formed into the half balors hand.
*“Barōru Barōru no Flame Spear.” *Which soon left it and hurtled towards the supposedly frozen Captain. Yet something occurred Amethyst did not expect. As his spear fired towards Raiva the man suddenly shot forwards to avoid it and darted up the length of the ship towards his foe. There was only brief shock in the Yonkous expression as he studied the situation before him.
‘The Mystic Eye did not effect him… no fear? Is this the Will of D.?’ Those thoughts were pushed aside as the dark haired Captain leapt up in front of the famous pirate and faced his palm towards him. The fire filled explosion from the spear throw grew at the back of the black coated attacker, he had narrowly avoided being turned to ash there and then. 
*“Kontan Kontan Fexie.”* A beam of yellow soul power charged and prepared to fire at point blank range. 
*“Barōru Barōru no Flame Jet.”* Countered the balor beast. A huge collection of flames exploded from his mouth and crashed against the power of souls. Both their energy attacks collided with so much force they were both blown backwards across the massive monster ship. Its’ size was so immense that it was like an island itself. Even if Raiva was not completely focused he would no longer here the battle back on his own ship. They were truly alone. The pair of pirate warlords were quickly back on their feet after the joint blast, hate stirring in the eyes of the Yonkou and the constant melancholy in the eyes of the contender. 
*“You haven’t seen anything yet, boy. Barōru Barōru no Burning World”* The whole Leviathan began to heat up considerably, flames erupting from the stone and covering everything within a mile radius. The Black Storm Captain felt the heat begin to reach him as well and to avoid such a gruesome death he quickly enveloped himself in the yellow light, the souls of those he had defeated, protecting himself from the heat. To continue on the offensive his palm once again aimed towards the enemy as he charged another explosion of sheer soul power.
*“Hmph. Barōru Barōru no Dread Hell!”*

 The battle raged for an hour between the two. Darkness, flames, souls, explosions. The entire Leviathan, or what remained of it, was slowly eaten away by their combat. The giant statue burnt or smashed with every massive attack. The Devils Pride had luckily just been out of range of the battle, with the Drifting Disease crewmembers dropping one by one. Eventually they had all been defeated, the Black Storm crewmembers left clinging for their lives. Kurosaki panted heavily as he pushed himself from the floor, covered in his blood and Shadows, his clothes ripped and new scars added to his body. 
“Captain…” He coughed as he looked up to the distance, the massive Yonkou Ship completely rubble in the water now but only silence wearily granted over it. Their battle had ended. Shayina staggered out of the wreckage of the hull by the assistance of one of the crewmembers, her eyes following Kurosaki’s towards Amethysts broken vessel.
“Raiva…?” She whispered to herself. There was no sign. Wasting no more time the First Mate flashed a commanding look over the men who could still walk and took up his sword. 
“We find the Captain, now!” He bellowed out with the last bit of his strength. Those able to join their swordsman commander roared out in agreement and followed him over the side of the ship and onto the rocky rubble of the Leviathan. After what seemed to be a life time of running they came to the centre of the ship. The battlefield was still covered in flames, though their eyes widened at what lay before them. Their Captain lay burnt, beaten and bloodied against a propped up rock, his eyes closed and form limp. They had never seen Raiva in such a condition before, if he was even still alive. The second image took their breath away. Amethyst Blood or what remained him of him, as a statue standing over their Captain with what appeared to be an arm lurched back as if about to throw something like a spear towards where Raiva lay. The man was no more, however, he was dead and stone. It had actually happened. They had defeated a Yonkou crew, and their Captain defeated a Yonkou himself. At a slight movement of Raiva’s hand Shayina and Kurosaki dashed to his side. The darkly tanned woman gripped his shirt tightly as his eyes opened, her affection for him no longer being so well hidden.
*“… You… lived too… good…”* The only words he would ever speak with any consideration for others in his voice. “… get me… and him… to my… ship…” He ordered, blood trickling from his lips as he spoke. The amount of internal injuries he had been staggering. The First Mate moved to support the Captain while the slim female assisted at the other side. The rest of the crew took up the remains of Amethyst Blood and carried him behind. As they left the battle field carrying the broken Raiva the beaten man mumbled a few words to the swordsman beside him.
*“The… man… who will… bring… the world… to its' knees…”* Repeating what Kurosaki had said in reply to his question so long ago. The blonde nodded slightly, after this performance there was no longer any hint of doubt in this mind. This man he followed, he gave his entire life to, was the man who would destroy the world. 
“Yes, My Captain.” A devilish, yet weak, smirk stretched quietly over Raiva’s lips under the shadow of his features and hung head. It had truly begun.


The horrendous battle had finally come to a close and the Black Storm Pirates stood victorious over the Drifting Disease crew. The man known as Misery, one of the Four Yonkou had been killed at the hands of Raiva D. Tempestade. This Captains’ future had been set it stone, the title snared into his grasp. The word soon spread over the seas and the other Yonkou informed of such an event. The World was beginning to change, but which way would the waves of fate flow….


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 15, 2011)

*Jungle Island: The Lion, the Cub, and the Tigress...*
Clemens stared with awe as the knight, who's name they would learn was was Braska, came back from the brink of near defeat to deliver one last finishing blow. She had only seen that kind of sheer determination and willpower in only two other human beings, one of them a man she respected above all others, Atlas D. Drake, and the other a man she despised above all others, Zane Garrick. This Braska was fighting like a man possessed. Clemens wondered for a few seconds just what inner demons could possibly be driving him. 

She felt Lucy's grip on her hand tighten as the duel reached its climax. Clemens wondered what the eight year old was thinking in that complex yet childlike mind of hers. Could she be replaying that terrible moment back in Ohara? There had been many a night when Lucy had awoken suddenly in the middle of the night, screaming his name...Tora.  

Commander Snyder crumpled to the ground, nothing but a bloody and ruined mess. The weary knight turned about and strode towards them, his expression totally opposite of the grim faced warrior they had seen just a second ago. Clemens observed with slight bemusement as he bowed before them. This guy was really from another era. He introduced himself as Braska, a Royal Knight of Shinpou. Lucy's eyes lit up with recognition. 

"The kingdom of Shinpou, the third oldest monarchy in the West Blue, currently ruled by King el’Grandrea, chief export..."

A thin smile crept across Braska's lips as the girl began reciting facts about his homeland. "I read that in a book in the great library," Lucy declared proudly. "Little Lucy here has a photographic memory..." Clemens said with a chuckle. 

"So I can see," Braska replied.

The knight asked them if they needed assistance, and offered them the use of his boat. Clemens found that quite chivalrous indeed. She even had no doubt that this fellow would carry both her and Lucy all the way to the beach if they asked, but she wasn't about to play the damsel in distress. She introduced herself and Lucy, keeping it short and sweet for now. "Beverly, Bev, Clemens, hell even Red will do, but if you call me madam I'll kick your ass," Clemens said in reference to her name, a smirk on her face. She gestured at Braska's many injuries which would've felled a lesser human being. In fact she was pretty sure the only thing keeping him was pure willpower alone. "You're wounded," she said. Braska shook his head. "I assure you I am f-"

"You're not fine," Clemens interjected, for emphasis she placed her hands on Braska's armored shoulders and easily sat him down onto a nearby rock. The knight grimaced slightly at the sudden movement. "See?" Clemens said. She turned towards Lucy and gestured at the girls backpack. Lucy nodded and pulled out a first aid kit. "I was trained as a field medic in the Marines, nothing fancy but it'll do in a pinch, and Lucy over here already knows everything I know about first aid. So just let us patch up some of these wounds of yours and then we can worry about getting a move on...deal?"  

Braska looked towards the both of them and sighed. This was clearly a battle even he could not win. 

_Some minutes later..._
Braska flexed his bandaged up body and nodded with satisfaction. It wasn't the most technical fix up but they had done a good job in the time and conditions afforded. Braska bowed towards Clemens and Lucy. "I am in your debt." 

"You don't have to bow either," Clemens said pointedly. "You saved us so we're the one's in your debt at the moment. Did you say that you had a boat?" 

Braska nodded. "Yes it's on the north side of this island." 

"That's funny because we anchored our boat on the south side, but unfortunately I think we've gone as far in that tiny thing as we're going to get."  Lucy agreed wholeheartedly. "No room for my experiments." Clemens eyes suddenly blazed bright green. She pointed her right hand ahead of her. *"Mirror!"* she exclaimed. A large walk in mirror appeared in front of them, materializing out of thin air. She glanced back at Braska, looking for a hint of trepidation on his face. Her mirrors weren't exactly the most comfortable mode of transportation for first timers. One of her old Marine buddies, by the name of Hawthorne, had once dubbed it the _'Vomit Comet'_. "I can take us to your boat if you don't mind. It'll save us the travel time." 



*The World Pirates: Beauty and the Bullet *
Tarcell Montebainne observed the scruffy little blond girl race towards the gun shop across the street. Through the scope of his high powered sniper rifle he could see the child like enthusiasm etched on her dirty face as she approached the store. He waved his head about to the side and sniffed with audible disgust, the curls of his well coiffed and shiny black hair bouncing over his forehead. Such a pitiful little creature as this needed to be put out of her misery, and it was his job as the arbiter of all things concerning beauty to do so at once. 

He laid hidden across the street on a nearby rooftop, in the classic snipers position.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 15, 2011)

*Orland Bloo - A Voided feeling*

Orland and Naomi was outside town training by the edge of the mist.

"Now, if you want to learn how to learn haki, you have to unlock it. And that takes time and a hell of a lot traini-" she was cut of. "What's up?" Orland askes, looking at Naomi looking around, as if she just heard something and wanted to find out where the sounds came from. "A ship is coming." she said, smiling. "This is going to be fun." She ran towards the mist and leaped right into it. Orland was left alone. "Typical.."

In the mist, Naomi is racing through the water on her skates jumping and evading the monsters easily as she got closer to the sounds. It was a ship. A pirate ship. The grin on her face widened as she leaped on deck. "Hello, and who might you be?" she exclaimed, looking straight towards Duke. "Need some help?"


----------



## Eternity (Jul 15, 2011)

*Zero: Forging a bond of strength, not love*

Zero had to admit it, Dsurion was strong. He was truly someone worthy of being in his crew..for now. He admired strength above all else, it was the only thing that could truly make him happy. Power.

But he was not happy now. He was angry.

He wispered something to Dsurion.

*"SORU!"* he growled, managing a total of steps, dissapearing in a weak blur. Appearing just to the left of the panther, he uses his two daggers. *"Zero Life - Void!"* The two daggers cut a small hole in the side of the animal. *"Go!" *he yelled. Whatever he told his crewmember, he wanted him to do it now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2011)

*Mist Island - Things Pick Up!*​

Kent stumbled into the sunlight, blinking rapidly. His body was heavily bruised and every muscle in his body ached with soreness - but it was a good kind of soreness, the type that reminded you that you would be stronger once it vanished. Kent relished that type of soreness, and it did nothing to slow him down.

"Yo yo yo, good luck my main man!" Came a voice from behind him. Kent turned to see the little kid, his hat twisted backwards, waving and holding the large boom box over one shoulder. Kent grinned and waved back, adjusting the headphones on his head ever so slightly in a gesture of respect. They were solid red, with a tiny white crown in the middle of each ear. Kent bobbed his head in time with the music, strolling towards the middle of town with more confidence than he had felt in a long time.

His curiosity was piqued when he reached the center of town, because it was nearly completely empty. Kent pulled his headphones down around his neck, straining his ears to figure out where everyone had gone. 

There was a loud roar from near the docks, and Kent frowned. His earphones were back on in a flash, and a single, high powered leap took him from the town center to the edge of the water, leaving two large craters in both his take off and landing points. A large crowd had gathered to watch something, but the Mist obscured whatever it was. "What the hell is going on?" Kent asked, shouldering his way through the crowd. He could now see two large shapes in the Mist, but little more than that.

"Another ship!" Someone said. "It got attacked by some of the monsters that live here!"

"Monsters?" Kent asked, peering through the mist in a vain attempt to get a better view. "I don't remember any monsters!"

"Your ship was one of the lucky ones," another person explained. "Normally, ships will get lost in the mist, and then sunk by sea kings. This island actually sits on a minor calm belt, and with nothing the check them, the sea kings have been rapidly expanding."

"Well, there's something to check them now," Kent said, cracking his knuckles. The towns person attempted to ask him what exactly he meant by that, but only a moment later Kent shot into the air like a bullet. "Geppou!"

He changed directions at the apex of his leap, heading towards the two shapes. As soon as he got close he could see them - a large pirate ship surrounded by several flying, hideously mutated birds, and an enormous octopus like monster.

The crew was fighting valiantly, Kent had to admit. One of the Octopus' tentacles came flying towards the deck, but was promptly deflected by a half-rabbit-half-man's kick. Another tentacle was cut in half by a large chain that almost seemed to be alive. Three of the birds dropped to the ground in an instant, and only a moment later did Kent hear the shots. A winged figure darted between the tentacles, dealing light cuts whenever an opening appeared. 

"My turn," Kent said, adjusting the volume on his headphones. Music flowed through him, filling him with rhythm and purpose, and he was ready.

He flew forward and hit the nearest tentacle with a resounding crack, separating it from the rest of the body in a burst of blood and gore. He followed it up with a punch, with struck with lightning speed, and sent the remainder of the ruined tentacle to the bottom of the ocean.

Kent stopped the geppou and dropped like a rock, where he hit the water with an icy splash. Water filled his eyes and nose, but the headphones were waterproof, and that was the most important thing. Without his headphones he had no rhythm, no groove - nothing. 

Music still pounding against his soul, he swam with all his might towards the hazy octopus. He crashed into what he assumed was the thing's face, burrowing into its body before it spat him out and smacked him into an underwater cliff. Kent felt several ribs crack, but he had never let minor inconveniences hamper him before. He stuck his hand into the cliff and brought it out with a huge chunk of rock.

The octopus' cheeks swelled, and a half moment later Kent was face to face with several hundred gallons of fast moving ink. He used his new chunk of rock as a makeshift shield, protecting him from the worst of the damage, and swam forward again, slamming the hunk of rock into the Octopus' face.

"Take that you fucker!" He shouted, the words coming out as a half dozen bubbles since he was, of course, still underwater. Pumping his legs furiously, he broke through the surface and managed to land on the deck of the ship he had just helped save. "I'm Kent. You're welcome, by the way," he said, shaking his head to get the water out of his hair. "Are there any more?"


----------



## Cooli (Jul 15, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates*
> 
> "Come on Cap'n! Get yerself a good scrubbin'!" the completely nude Henry shouts, holding Drake down in the water with one hand and forcefully scrubbing him with the other.
> 
> ...



*The Queen was kind enough to also provide you with a change of clothes. I'll send someone to retrieve you within the hour.* Camon left just as quickly as he came. The three men looked at each other and then at Drake. They knew they couldn't just leave him in the water Sooo...Who's gonna pull him out, dry him, and dress him? the three men looked at each other once again, as sparks flew between them. Neither wanted to do the task at hand *"Rock! Paper! Scissors!* it was a draw *AGAIN!* The three of them continued at this for a while, until one of them came up short. Looks like it's Edward's job

Fine, fine. Edward reluctantly fished Drake out of the water and got him ready for the dinner. After a while, there was a knock on the door, and a new face revealed themselves.

*Name: Shin Piper
Age: 26
Occupation: Knight of the Kingdom of Hordaine, Member of the Queen's Nine*

*Spoiler*: __ 



His clothes actually have a white and gold color scheme



*Why hello there boys, my name is Shin. I'm here to escort you to the dinner.* Shin was as cheerfully and full of energy as ever. *It's been a long time since we've had guests. This evening should prove entertaining.* he walked over the the sleeping Drake and flung him over his shoulder. *Now chop chop. We don't have time to waste!* he said as he started pushing the other three out of the door


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates - Van*

The gunslinger of the Atlas Pirates was feeling a little uncomfortable, his usual clothes consisting in a blue and yellow set or sometimes black pants and a red T-shirt with cap were suddenly changed for a pair of boots, some jeans with a red belt a teal T-shirt and a black jacket. He by himself had already a fingerless glove and a colorful wristband on his left so basically the only properties of him he had in that moment were his Hades and Susanoo which were at their room and that glove and wristband."/This feels...different/"he thought walking out of the room being pushed by that Shin guy.

As the crew and a not at all recovered Drake were walking through the hall towards the dinner hall of the queen, Maze and Henry who came back from being Edward noticed something different in Van, not only his clothes which looked cooler in him but his hair was different"Hey, were you always blond?"the inventor of the crew asked looking curiously at Beelze"Hey he?s right. when did you become blond?"this time Henry was the one questioning the guy as both were looking at Van.



The D. took a lock of his hair confused about the questions of his comrades just to see that it was true"Oh ya mean this? A while ago I dyed my hair though it remained on my hair a lot of time, I think it just fell off with the bath"he said smiling.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 15, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento kind of figured Nirra would take her away from the boys bath, it was only a matter of time. "Bye guys~" she said playfully as the bigger woman carried her out of the bath, and into the girls bath.
> 
> The girl bath was much lighter then the boy's. It also smelled of lavender and roses.
> 
> ...



Nirra smiled and leaned back in the bath. "Well, first I guess we could work on getting you some more effective attacks. Your looks are a good starter, but they won't save you from guys like that maniac scientist back on monster island."

She looked over at Sento. "Then I'd say I could teach you some new ones. And maybe get you skilled with some weapons so it's second nature." She then heard someone in the other room informing the boys that it was time to go to dinner. "Hmm, well, more on that later I guess." She stood up and grabbed a couple towels.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 15, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Nirra smiled and leaned back in the bath. "Well, first I guess we could work on getting you some more effective attacks. Your looks are a good starter, but they won't save you from guys like that maniac scientist back on monster island."
> 
> She looked over at Sento. "Then I'd say I could teach you some new ones. And maybe get you skilled with some weapons so it's second nature." She then heard someone in the other room informing the boys that it was time to go to dinner. "Hmm, well, more on that later I guess." She stood up and grabbed a couple towels.



Sento smiled at the giant woman as she walked out of the bath. "Mmm, that ass." she said, biting her lower lip slightly. Being raised by only men had it's pros and cons, and one of the pros, or cons depending on how you look at it, was that she would react when she saw great female curves.

"Well, it sounds cool and all, I have handeled my fair share of weapons at home. You can't live with a huge familiy of only boys without handeling a weapon or two." She joked, starting to dress herself. "But yeah, lets talk about it later~" She said, walking out of the bath with her head held high.

"I'm already so exited! New friends and awesome adventure! Booya!" she yelled out to herself as she walked towards the dining area. However, she was stopped and told to change into the propper attire. Back at the bath, she looks at Nirra with a sad look on her face. "We have to wear dresses!" she cried. ", and it even covers my cleavage! How dare they!?" she said in a dramatic voice, poutning and sighing hevily as she forced herself into the dress. "This...is..not cool..." she almost snarled as she stomped her way out of the bath, leaving a beautiful looking dress, hurried to be made for Nirra's size. It was very extravegant, seeing as they tailors had a lot more area to work with.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 15, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Uccello Pirates - The beginning of something new*
> 
> It was a crew with mixed emotions that lifted anchor from the small island that had been their temporary home for the last few weeks.
> 
> ...




Parrot turned around and sighed as he looked at the badly, yet functionally repaired mast. We won't make it long unless we get this completely fixed. Thrush only has  so much skill in repairing stuff. Hey! Thrush yelled, taking slight offense to the comment.

So where do you suppose we go? Kite was sitting down in her usual position and spot. Woodcut Isle would be the best bet. It's the only place en route to reverse mountain, and our journey to the Grand Line

Then I guess that's where we're headed. I'll get us headed in that direction. Thrush, go let down the paddles while I take the wheel. Thrush nodded as he went to go open the hatches.

And once you're done with that, you can help me set up Dove's training equipment Ryuu then walked over to Kite Would you be up for a little spar? Are you sure you're up for it? I won't hold back. I wouldn't expect any less

How 'bout it Archey? Wanna continue our sparring as well? Archey's face drooped for a moment as he thought back to the last time they trained, but he agreed nonetheless.

Mikaela looked around as she felt a bit awkward that she was the only one without something to do. Umm...what should I do? The entire crew looked at her as they had almost completely forgot she was on board. 

You're more than welcome to join one of us in our training. I'm sure there's something useful we can teach you. Though the thought of physical violence didn't appeal to her. I can teach you how to navigate, and steer the ship. _"I'd be able to continue my own training that way"_ It was a selfish thought, but it would be beneficial to both parties.

Watching over our Captain would be your best bet. You'd be useless for anything else. It was obvious Kite wasn't over the little argument they had before, but it was up to Mikaela to decide what she would do.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 15, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Parrot turned around and sighed as he looked at the badly, yet functionally repaired mast. We won't make it long unless we get this completely fixed. Thrush only has  so much skill in repairing stuff. Hey! Thrush yelled, taking slight offense to the comment.
> 
> So where do you suppose we go? Kite was sitting down in her usual position and spot. Woodcut Isle would be the best bet. It's the only place en route to reverse mountain, and our journey to the Grand Line
> 
> ...



*Mikaela*

She thought about it for a second. "I would love to learn how to navigate, but if I am to be of any kind of help, I have to get stronger..I'll train with you two, if that's ok of course." she said to Parrot, smiling gently.

I know I am useless when it comes to fighting, but I have to do something.." she turned red as she looked at Kite. "I, uhm, I could also..maybe help you with anything that have to do with creativity. Like coming up with names for attacks, or maybe..." she was bright red. She could see Kite frowing at her, showing great displeasure whenever she said something she could do. "uhm..maybe I could invent a fighing style that has to do with my talent in writing and drawing...and creativity.. I don't know."

*Archey
*
Archey cut her off. "Yeah sure, you can fight with us." If Mikaela was joining, he thought that maybe he wouldn't get beat up like last time.

"We can teach her a thing or two about movement and stuff. And of course how to attack with different effects. Or maybe we could let her try some weapons, or we could do some Tai Chi, or some Kung Fu. Oooh, we could teach her to control strengthen her muscles with breathing exercise. Or.." he kept talking about many different things, getting confused looks from  the crew. "Do you know all this?" Parrot asked, raising an eyebrow. "Uhm, yeah.. You learn quite a lot when you travel around with different crew over the years. Have I really not mentioned any of this?" he asked.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jungle Island

Braska Hextor​*
Not long after he stated his name the face of the young girl seemed to brighten as knowledge slipped from her lips. A smile touched his own at the mention of Shinpou, remembering his old life always brought some warmth to his heart even if it ended in such bloodshed. The girl, whom the older girl named Lucy, certainly had a spark about her, an innocence he had not witnessed in quite some time. Not since the times caring for the young Prince of Shinpou. The pair seemed resemble each other somewhat, it was refreshing to see. After his offer of assistance and the chance to get off the island the second woman introduced herself. 
"Beverly, Bev, Clemens, hell even Red will do, but if you call me madam I'll kick your ass," Simply from this line it was obvious this woman was beaming with confidence as well as an inner strength. However it also indicated she perhaps was at a loose end herself. A persons name was important, or so Braska thought anyway, he did not fully understand the abandonment of a direct one though he was fairly old fashioned. Not to mention after leaving Shinpou he had been called many things and had no been overly concerned about it. Perhaps his old traditions were loosening up. After she introduced herself she motioned towards the wounds on his form and pointed out his injuries. Braska tried to pass it off as nothing but she was too stubborn to give it so easily and forced him to sit down. Unable to com out victorious he decided to sit there and allow her to tend to his wounds, it was better than bleeding out. One thing he did notice as the two girls assisted him was that Clemens mentioned he was taught in the marines. There was likely a story behind that as well as both of them being on this island that he would certain question later.

A few minutes passed and they did what they could to help him. They had done a superb job in their medical abilities, even if not amazing it would do for now. He was in a much worst state back in Shinpou fighting off that army of marines. When he attempted to thank them, Clemens pointed out not only did he not need to act so formal but he had also saved their lives and that they were in his debt. In honesty he never considered such a thing as holding anyone to debt when he assisted them in times of trouble. It was his duty and on his honour after all to aid those whom could not aid themselves. Gratefully they had decided to take him up on his offer to head to his ship. Though the means of transport was certainly something Braska was hesitant on. Those mirriors that Clemens had been creating were also a way of travelling for her, and seemingly for others. The ex-marine caught onto his reluctance and attempted to reassure him.
"I can take us to your boat if you don't mind. It'll save us the travel time." A small sigh escaped his lips as he accepted what was to come and began to make his way forward.
*?Very well? never tried anything like this before?? *And with that he stepped into the mirror

The knight stumbled out of the mirror on the shore where his boat was located. His gloved hand pressed on his forehead and a groan wriggled out of his throat. The first time going through a thing like that was certainly unexpected but he managed to keep his sanity. Lucy was through next and seemed much less affected than the swordsman, even able to run towards the Glowing future on the coast. The ship appeared untouched by any outside influences, the lions head on the front as stern as ever and the golden coating along the rails slightly reflecting the light of the sun. After Clemens followed the pair Braska made his way towards his ship.
*?The Glowing Future, a Revolutionary Ship. To get this far I imagine you have sailing experience, it will be helpful. Doing it all myself can be troubling from time to time, but I make do.? *He offered the red head a small fatherly smile before he made his way up the ramp of his ship after the young blonde. The moment he was aboard he began to tend to the needs of heading out to sea without wasting any time. The knight did not know if it was still a danger to remain by the island but it was not a risk worth taking. With some assistance with the pair the Glowing Future turned towards the sea of Grand Line and escaped the foliage of Jungle Island. As the ship set off into the distance and slim, gaunt face marine in camouflage sat in a tree with a pair of binoculars honed in on the escaping villains. There departure had not gone unnoticed but for the mean time they were in the safe zone. 

Out at sea Braska held the helm of the ship as his eyes flickered to a log pose around his wrist, awaiting any sign of land. He had not noticed Lucy scamper off to the side of the ship with his armour and actually repairing and adjusting it. Her talents with that kind of construction were outstanding, after fixing up Tora?s arm so magnificently. It was possible working on another guardians means of defence helped her remain closer to what her life used to be. The young girl was strong to have been able to stand all the hardships thrown at her. Very strong. While Braska steered the ship he began to question Clemens. It only made sense to know a little about those you sailed with.
*?Miss Beverly. The marines seemed quite intent on killing you and you are an ex-marine. I must ask, what is the story behind you both?? *He did not know the question he asked had a huge history of blood, mayhem and death.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 15, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento smiled at the giant woman as she walked out of the bath. "Mmm, that ass." she said, biting her lower lip slightly. Being raised by only men had it's pros and cons, and one of the pros, or cons depending on how you look at it, was that she would react when she saw great female curves.
> 
> "Well, it sounds cool and all, I have handeled my fair share of weapons at home. You can't live with a huge familiy of only boys without handeling a weapon or two." She joked, starting to dress herself. "But yeah, lets talk about it later~" She said, walking out of the bath with her head held high.
> 
> "I'm already so exited! New friends and awesome adventure! Booya!" she yelled out to herself as she walked towards the dining area. However, she was stopped and told to change into the propper attire. Back at the bath, she looks at Nirra with a sad look on her face. "We have to wear dresses!" she cried. ", and it even covers my cleavage! How dare they!?" she said in a dramatic voice, poutning and sighing hevily as she forced herself into the dress. "This...is..not cool..." she almost snarled as she stomped her way out of the bath, leaving a beautiful looking dress, hurried to be made for Nirra's size. It was very extravegant, seeing as they tailors had a lot more area to work with.



Nirra threw her normal, extremely revealing, clothes on (her lion skin tribal clothes). However, Nirra frowned when Sento came and told her that they would both have to wear dresses. "What? Wearing a shirt and pants is bad enough. Not to mention it's impossible to find anything in my size..." She turned to find a large dress, just big enough for her laid out just outside the bath. 

She sighed as she threw the dress on. Taking a quick look in the mirror, she frowned. "Well, it's nice enough. But dresses are just so troublesome. Bodies like ours need to be shown off."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Phoenix Pirates​*
Usually, Ursla wasn't one to break out into a laughing fit. She'd keep her laughter contained in the form of a small giggle, like a lady should. However, when Shingo emerged from the log cabin with his hair ablaze and Rose attempting to put it out with root beer, the masseuse was overcome with laughter. How couldn't you laugh at something like that? It's something about this crew that fundamentally changed Ursla. The once vain, heartless masseuse that only thought of herself has become a "big sister" of the Phoenix Pirates. Ursla herself hasn't noticed the transformation, but surely everyone else in the crew has.

Rose stuck her burned face out the door and offered the crew some of her homemade brownies. Ursla didn't want to disappoint the young captain, so she rose from her seat and set off towards the cabin. 

"I'll try them, I've had a sweet tooth for quite some time." 

..............................................................................

**COUGH* *COUGH* *CHOKE**​
"Ursla, stop sneezing! You'll get germs all over the other brownies!" Rose protested as she slapped the choking Ursla on the back with a chuckle. The burnt, rock-hard brownie came flying out of Ursla's mouth like a bullet and hit Sandrei square in the back of the head. 

"That was beyond food poison." Ursla said as she collasped on the floor of the wooden cabin.

"Want another one?!" Rose brought the tray of charcoal towards the recovering masseuse.

Ursla rose to her feet and was out of the cabin before Rose could properly blink. "You know Rose, the first one was more than enough, sweetie. I'm going to go take a bath and freshen up. This place is making me itch."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 15, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates*

A snobby looking man with slicked back gray hair and a pair of glasses on enters the room that the men of the pirate crew sat in, "Greetings, my name is Claude, the Palace's own personal tailor. I have prepared all of your formal wear for tonight's dinner," he announces, motioning towards a 4 sets of suits and ties, as well as a miniature one designed for Kong.

"Eh? But I already picked up my clothes," Van questioned, tugging on his newly acquired jacket, "Those rags? No, I'm afraid those were a foolish mistake made by one of my pupils. What kind of self respecting man would see it fit to wear such an atrocity."

Van lowers his head in defeat, "I thought they were pretty cool..." Clause rolls his eyes, "Very well, you'll have saved them from the trash if you decide to keep them. But for this dinner you will all look as presentable as pirates can look...I've prepared a pair of dresses for the ladies as well."

Clause walks over towards Edward, "You...You were much smaller before as I recalled," he notes, astonished that he could have made such a critical mistake in sizing, "I'll retake your measurements immediately," he whips out measuring tape but Edward's muscles quickly reduce as Henry takes over once again, "I'm sure it'll fit fine..." he says in his usual droll voice.

"Oooh!" Clause shouts out in surprise, "I-I see..." though in reality he truly didn't see what had just happened, "Snap that one into shape will you," he says, pointing at the unconscious Drake, "There will be no drooling at the dinner table. Prepare yourselves and arrive at the eating hall in 10 minutes. Chop chop!" he says with a pair of claps before exiting.

"10 minutes?" Maze says, scratching his head, "I don't think we'll get him up in time. Unless..." he looks over to Henry who is slipping into his dinner wear, "I'm not wasting my talents on a bath time mishap."

"Guess there's only one option!" Edward shouts, taking over the body and stretching out the suit to its capacity, barely keeping it from ripping.

*10 Minutes Later...*

The four walk out dressed in their black and white suits, well 3 walk out Drake is being dragged along by Van, "Bah, I normally don't even wear a damn shirt! This is so weird..." Maze says, tugging at the tight suit.

"They're going to feed us, so shut up and go with it," Henry says as he walks past the inventor. Silly things such as clothes don't matter to him, but as a doctor things such as food certainly do, and he knew that his body was in great need of nutrients. 

Kong was the most pleased with his attire, the monkey strutted down the halls proudly, all he needed was a little cap, cane, and a monocle to complete the ensemble. They arrived at the dinner hall, a long pure white table that matched the rest of the kingdom.

*"What a surprise..." * the others said in unison, the whole white thing was getting old, quick.

Van sat Drake down at the head of the table, his head quickly slamming into the table..."There you goooo," he says, propping him up in the chair, his eyes still blank and his mouth wide open.

The others sat down around him, "So, where are the girls?" Van asks, "More importantly where are the foods!" Edward barks, taking over for a moment, "You're such an idiot..."


----------



## Cooli (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island​*
Arc was in a daze as he started to regain consciousness. His head and sides were hurting, though this didn't surprise him. He was used to blacking out, only to wake up to mysterious wounds. However, he did notice that he was slightly wounded more than usual. He stumbled to his feet, holding his side. He could tell he had a couple of bruised ribs, and most likely a fractured jaw. He ripped up what was remaining of his pants legs, and tied them tightly around his abdomen and chest. As he looked around, he noticed the sun was starting to set, so he began trekking through the forest, making his way back to his cabin. His wounds gave him more trouble than he first thought, causing him to move at a slow pace, but it was nothing he couldn't heal from with a good rest.

It was well into the night before Arc's cabin came into view, but something was off. He could see the flickering of lights and her multiple voices in the distance. He wondered who these people could be. They had to be very brave or very foolish to wander this deep into the forest, and into his house no less. However, he knew he wasn't in any condition to fight, and all he wanted to do was rest.

As he got closer, Hawkins Devil Fruit sense started to go off. He's close. He should be here any minute now. Hawkins slowly motioned himself behind Sandrei for protection, just in case. As Arc emerged from the trees, the first thing he saw was the large fishman. It was the first time he had seen such a creature, but he paid him no mind as the fishman was staring back with the same blank expression Arc was giving him. Arc simply continued to move towards the cabin, not saying a word, but he didn't get very far before Rose hopped in front of his path with a large grin and laughing like crazy. HEY MR. GORILLA! It sure took you long enough to get here! she was as full of energy as ever. Arc looked down at her and was about to respond, but then he got a strong whiff of something burnt, which threw off his concentration. He looked at his cabin and noticed the blown out and burnt up window, and the lumps of charcoal that used to be or were supposed to be food on the ground. He figured they would have ventured into the house, but he didn't think they would destroy anything. Though it was nothing he couldn't fix later on. Hey! Are you gonna say something!? Rose yelled, not wanting to be ignored

*What are you doing here?* he simply asked. It was unusual for people to be this far out into the woods, especially this late at night. The only people he was used to seeing were the hunters and those coming to cut down the trees in the daytime. The kind of people he made sure to get rid of.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Phoenix Pirates*​
"You're not in any position to ask questions." Ursla was walking towards the cabin from apparently taking a bath in a nearby creek. A number of the lumber jacks had wondering eyes and, of course, Ursla wouldn't allow someone to sneak-a-peek on her glorious body. After the thrashing Ursla gave them, they'd be afraid to even look at their wives in the wrong way.

The masseuse was drying off her hair with a light blue blanket as she addressed the hulking man. She was careful not to come too close to him for he's an unpredictable variable. He could transform into that creature at any given moment and attempt to kill all of them. The Phoenix Pirates wouldn't have any problem dealing with the man if such an occasion occurred, but as the old saying goes, it's better to be safe than sorry.

Ursla placed the blanket around her neck and sized up the newcomer. According to Hawkins, this is the man that attacked them earlier and the beast that everyone has been looking for. At this point, all of the Phoenix Pirates are watching the scene unfold with the unpredictable being. Even Shingo who's hair was able to be saved in the nick of time by some water provided by Sandrei.

"We know what _you_ are, so there's no reason to lie to us. Why did you attack us earlier?" The masseuse stated bluntly.

"I recommend being honest."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates*
> 
> A snobby looking man with slicked back gray hair and a pair of glasses on enters the room that the men of the pirate crew sat in, "Greetings, my name is Claude, the Palace's own personal tailor. I have prepared all of your formal wear for tonight's dinner," he announces, motioning towards a 4 sets of suits and ties, as well as a miniature one designed for Kong.
> 
> ...



*Sento D. Marino - Is it a boy, is it a girl, is it beautiful?*

Sento was never nervous, but this was killing her. "This is so not cool!" she said, hiding behind Nirra as they walked into the dining room. Not only had the tailors of the kingdom given her a dress to wear, thy had make-up artist who dolled her up as well. "Oh, there they are." Van says, avertiv all the attention towards the two girl. _"Oh hell no!"_ she thought, hiding herself even more behind the giant woman.

It took all her courage to walk out from behind Nirra. Nobody noticed it before, because she never wore dresses or make-up, but Sento was a stunningly beautiful woman. 

"Hi guys.." she grumbled.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 16, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Grand Line, Mist Island

Brolly Brandford*​
While the crew were bonding as they did over drinks and various antics Brolly had been dashing in and out of the kitchen tending to the stomachs of each crew member one by one. This was his duty aboard the Avenging Norsemen after all. Eventually he returned to the kitchen completely and left the crew upon the deck with his meals, no longer topping them up. The large chef wanted to keep filling them up, since they were a horrendously skinny bunch but if he kept continuing to cook everything they would run out of food in no time. After learning that he did not have an endless supply of food Brolly had slowly adapted to not simply cooking everything in sight just because it needed to be eaten. There was such a thing as moderation. The kitchen needed a thorough cleaning after all the mess he had made dishing up plate after plate to feed the week long hungry crew, and naturally he dashed about at a speed something his size should not be able to do and cleaned everything he could in sight. During his excessive tending of his kitchen Brolly was completely unaware of the madness occurring outside with monsters clawing onto the ship and attacking the crew relentlessly. The shaking of the ship did not even register in his mind as the chef just continued to clean to the rhythm of the violent motions. This ignorance would not last long. 

?Me wonder what yummies find next.? He mumbled to himself as he ran his eyes over his recipe book. Suddenly his attention was grasped by the sound of crackling wood and a furtive roar pounding against the window of the kitchen. As Brolly turned to the sounds a winded monster crashed through the window and some of the wall in a violent rage and began thrashing about the kitchen ruthlessly. Tables and chairs were knocked up, food was tossed aside like trash and everything was being completely trampled upon. This was until the monster set its sights upon the reason it entered the kitchen in the first place. The large chef on the other side of the room watching it with a blank expression, unreadable yet curious. The beast roared out and began its? charge through the kitchen smashing up more and more on it?s advance towards Brolly. 
?My kitchen?? The chef balled a fist around the handle of his giant fork, his main weapon.
??all broked?? The monster closed the distance between him and the pirate, preparing to strike.
??me?? The monster now lurched over Brolly, its? jaws widen and claw wrenched back. 
??Mad!? 

On the deck another Captain known as Kent and another woman had come to the aid of the World Pirates. The man had defeated one of the many monsters in the sea and now acknowledged the crew with his assistance. The rest of the crew had been forcing back the onslaught of monsters without pause, their strength never wavering. After the beat down they got in Rumboar they were not about to have the same thing occur twice. Just as the man known as Kent spoke.
"Are there any more?" The interior wall of the Avenging Norseman suddenly exploded as one of the monsters was sent crashing through it. The winded beast flew over the deck of the ship past the crew and smashed into the rail before falling overboard, its? eyes in the shapes of crossed and foam dribbling from its lips. From the massive hole made in the kitchen wall the Greatest Chef in the World, Brolly Brandford, emerged with his eyes aflame and his giant fork over his shoulder after he had smashed the creature full throttle.
?Kitchen messy. Me make monsters messy!? The valiant spark burnt once again in the chef after the crews defeat as he formed jelly at his feet and used it as a trampoline to launch himself forward into another monster that had clambered onto the ship.


----------



## Cooli (Jul 16, 2011)

Young Grasshopper said:


> *[Phoenix Pirates*​
> "You're not in any position to ask questions." Ursla was walking towards the cabin from apparently taking a bath in a nearby creek. A number of the lumber jacks had wondering eyes and, of course, Ursla wouldn't allow someone to sneak-a-peek on her glorious body. After the thrashing Ursla gave them, they'd be afraid to even look at their wives in the wrong way.
> 
> The masseuse was drying off her hair with a light blue blanket as she addressed the hulking man. She was careful not to come too close to him for he's an unpredictable variable. He could transform into that creature at any given moment and attempt to kill all of them. The Phoenix Pirates wouldn't have any problem dealing with the man if such an occasion occurred, but as the old saying goes, it's better to be safe than sorry.
> ...



*KNOW YOUR PLACE WOMAN!!!* he roared. He had every right to question them and be angry at Ursla. It was his home after all, and they were the ones invading. Regardless of what Arc might have done to them, he still demanded respect from anyone in his territory.

Thanks Ursla. Are you trying to make him angry!? Hawkins had jumped back behind Sandrei after Arc let out his beastly yell.

*Now answer me! Why have you come here!?* If Arc had attacked them, then it would be strange for them to seek him out, which brought him back to his original thought, either these people were very brave or very foolish. So far, Arc was thinking the latter. However, after getting a good look at them, from what he could tell, none of them were injured. If it was true that he attacked them, then he knew that they were most likely the ones who injured him.

Now now, why don't we all just calm down and talk this out rationally. Sandrei didn't want any unnecessary trouble or fighting. If Arc transformed, he knew the crew could take him down once more, but angering him might ruin the Captain's chances of getting this man to join them, and he didn't want to disappoint Rose.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

*Naomi Void
* 
Naomi watched and smiled as the Cipher pirate captain and the new crew fought villiantly against the creatures of the mist. She was really not there to help, even though she asked them if they needed help. She would rather have them fight for themselves. What she first and foremost wanted to do was to meet the newly arrived crew and get to know them.

She stood by the railing, watching the fray. She didn't want to speak yet, only view the different styles and personalities of the people on the boat. She took out her notebook and started scribbling down something.

"New crew, diverse and strong, find out their ambitions and wishes."


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2011)

A few more hours of uneventful sailing pass before Ingcabnet's ship reaches Queen's Head Reef. There were dozens of ships surrounding the place, but the ones that really stood out were the ones closest to the reef itself. An entire flotilla of warships, each waving a marine flag prevented anyone from getting close to the sunken treasure fleet.     

Rek, Decapita and Fiel watched as Jun dropped down from the crow's nest, a pair of binoculars in her hands. 

"I count 12 ships. 5 frigates, 3 caravels, 2 Men O' war and a Defender class battleship." She reported.

Rek nodded gravely. "How many men would such a fleet have?"

Fiel pulled out a piece of paper from his trousers and a pen from behind his ear. He jotted something down, made a few mental calculations and then handed the piece of paper to Rek. "One thousand seven hundred and sixty three men, milord, and this does not take into account the crew of smaller 'scout' vessels that are gathered around the larger ships."

"Well it's a good thing we have papers then." He threw the paper Fiel handed to him. Decapita caught it in her hands, and expected to see a list of numbers she wouldn't understand. Instead, it was a picture of a koala taking a leak on a coconut. She didn't understand it either way.

"There is a problem with this, milord." Fiel said. For a second Rek thought he was giggling.

"Don't be silly Fiel. The government salvage ship isn't arriving until the end of the week, at the very least. Don't tell me they're already here." Rek scoffed.

"They aren't, milord." Fiel answered quickly.

"See? No problems here. The _Funny Business_ has been disguised to resemble the government ship, and our papers are in order. The marines won't suspect a thing. The average marine is a naive fool at best, and if they're too stupid to fall for lies they can be intimidated with the use of the Cipher Pol card. We will have the vault in no time." Rek flashed Jun and Fiel a smug grin. 

"Cousin Rek's sooo smart!" Decapita said.

"Milord."

"Indeed I am, dear cousin." Rek bowed in an overly theatrical manner. "Now why don't we get this job finished? "

"Yeah! And then we can go back to sight-seeing!" Decapita was jumping up and down in joy.

"Milord."

"And I can go back to performing some archaeological digs." Rek was rubbing his palms together, his grin getting wider by the minute.

"The salvage ship is arriving in three days, milord. Favorable winds and currents has given it much speed. "

Suddenly the atmosphere just became colder, except for Decapita. After the initial muffled cursing and foot stomping Rek glared at the sea in the vain hope that doing so would cause a storm that'd blow the salvage ship off course. 

"Ugh. Three days. That's not enough time to search the wrecks and find the box." Rek said dismally. "Does anyone have a plan B?"

"There is one alternate course of action." Jun put in helpfully, much to Rek's concealed surprise. "It is a course of action that you will not favor however."

"Lately every course of action I take isn't in my favor." Rek told her. "What do you have in mind?"


----------



## Kuno (Jul 16, 2011)

*Pandora...

Tony...*

_"Well you know, we tried to return from the Grand line after that tournament in the snow but all got separated. I ended up drifting trying to find Gintoki, Sougo, Dante and Heather." he paused and mumbled "especially you.."_

?Ah thanks.  But don't worry about me.  I can fend for myself.?  Tony grinned at him.  ?Though it is nice to know I have a friend that worries about me!?

_"Ahem...but yeah!"__ he said quickly, "So ended up in a crappy town with a bunch of townsfolk who were hurting Mion. I thought it was wrong, sent a call for help and Kagami answered. We saved Mion and we just stuck together." Shinpachi omitted the fact that he was essentially in Kagami's crew until he could pay her for her services for helping him._

?See!  You have always been the type to look out for people!?  Tony bumped him playfully with her shoulder.
_
"Seems so strange though. I mean she dresses and even looks a little like Dante don't you think?" he says pointing to her. Kagami froze in place and shivered. _

A shrug came from the inventor's shoulders.  ?Dante is Dante.  I wouldn't say he is one of a kind or anything.?  She turned her face upward and ran her fingers through her hair.  ?He was just a guy.  He always made me think of a lost little boy.?  She laughed not even hearing what Kagami had said as she thought about their old friends. 

_"Yeah sure. I'll just use my devil fruit ability of running away in terror. That gets them every time." he glanced to Samantha, "Uhhh, aparently Kagami thinks I'm Whitebeard or someone. You give us a hand. Neither Tony or I are the best of fighters.."

"Sorry! I didn't mean to imply that you aren't capable. I mean you're very capable! You have ample titty. I mean ample capability! Lordy where did that come from? Haha! Oh look they're coming right for us, let's forget I said anything at all in the last 2 minutes shall we!" Shinpachi said as fast as he had ever spoken, shrank back and threw a vial of sleeping potion downwind. It made some of the skags drowsy, but made the other ones just irritated. After all, most things get irritated when they haven't had enough sleep. Skags were no different. _

The commotion started all around them and she stood back, the way that Ruark and Dude usually suggested.  "Why would we forget the conversation?  You are just a bit scared.  No reason to be ashamed."  Tony frowned confused while watching the group and seeing what was going on with Dude.  She giggled then waved her hand in front of her face ?Damn it is hot here...?  She mumbled unzipping her coveralls and letting the top hang off of her hips while the leaving the damping short shirt for protection.  ?Looks like we get to deal with the puppies!?  

Rushing forward Tony looked at the creatures.  ?They don't look like any kind of dog that I have ever seen.?  She scowled and one of them screamed aggressively, though it ended in a yawn.  ?Ew...what is wrong with their mouths??  It yelled once again at the strangers coming.  ?Sit!?  Tony answered and it only looked at her.  ?I said sit!?  It opened its mouth to scream again.  ?It isn't nice to bark at someone!?  She grabbed her ratchet, connected  a socket then flung.  

When her arm spun around the momentum was greater than the magnetism that held the socket on.  Tony's aim was true and it went right into the animal's throat.  The skag's mouth closed with a snap and it's eyes widened.  It began to cough as it staggered toward them then collapsed just a couple of feet away.  ?Bad dog. Or skag.  Or whatever they call them.?  Tony scowled walking forward and nudging it with her foot.  

It didn't move so she bent down and pried it's mouth open.  ?That was my favorite socket.?  Tony grumbled reaching into the animal's mouth and pulling out the large round silver chunk of metal.  Standing she wiped the saliva from her hand on her pants and grabbed the food not too far away.  ?That is one.  Let's see if we can't get anymore.?  She grinned gesturing at the others and began to walk forward, clipping another socket on the ratchet's head.


*Dude/Ruark...*

Rushing forward Dude didn't hear anything from the group behind him.  Just saw the many men that needed to be dealt with.  Lifting his sword he moved to slash at one of the men but Mion mad her move just moments before and sliced them up.  Shifting his eyes he tried to go after the men behind the barrier but a large metal girder came crashing down on their heads.  ?What the hell?!?  He cried out in frustration.

Ruark had to laugh at Dude's predicament, each time he moved to defeat someone it was done before him.  ?Try someone else!?  Ruark called toward his friend.  He swung his sword with his other hand behind his back and cut a bandit in half without even taking his eyes off of Dude.

?I'm trying!?  Dude roared, the anger coming out in him.  

Ruark groaned.  ?Now they did it.?  He smiled then and slashed at another of the bandits.

?Look what the skag dragged in!?  One of them yelled from a small group and Dude turned his eyes onto the bandit.

*?AAAHHHH!!!? * Dude screamed rushing forward his sword slashing in different directions.  Screams from the few men echoed around as his sword met each bloody mark.  Though the trio didn't last long he couldn't stop he was in a complete rage.  Dude continued to slash until he brought one of the makeshift tents down over him.  

It collapsed completely and he became the center supporting pole for the leather.  He began to yell, expelling every expletive he had learned in his many years.  Ruark just stood laughing before walking over and waiting to see if Dude could free himself from his worst enemy yet.  Ruark wasn't sure if it was the tent or Dude, himself.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*

"Wow...i mean....wow!"he said looking both at Nirra and Sento, he wasn?t used to see women dressed like that despite having seen one or two times some nobles. Looking at Sento he stared at her for a while...the seconds passed and the girl was feeling uncomfortable with the guy looking at her"what?!"she asked tired of the guy who then smiled"Hufff...you really are Sento, I mistook you for a stranger for a second there"he said making her know the reason of him looking before at her.

The blond gunner of the atlas pirates stretched a little the collar of the suit he was wearing, certainly it was different from his usual clothes and of course way different from the clothes he had minutes ago but it wasn?t uncomfortable at all though he still thinks that the other clothes were way cooler."I feel like one of those members of the nobility with this suit"he stated"but the clothes of before were cooler"he said although he didn?t look bad at all while wearing that"Also what will we do with him?"he said pointing at Drake"probably the smell of the food will woke him up but...maybe he will take a nap again once he notice that Sento is a girl"he said remembering the occasion were the captain fell unconscious not long ago.

"Dunno, but I wanna hurry up, these are too many clothes for my taste"Maze said this time.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 16, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Atlas pirates - Beelze D. Van*
> 
> "Wow...i mean....wow!"he said looking both at Nirra and Sento, he wasn?t used to see women dressed like that despite having seen one or two times some nobles. Looking at Sento he stared at her for a while...the seconds passed and the girl was feeling uncomfortable with the guy looking at her"what?!"she asked tired of the guy who then smiled"Hufff...you really are Sento, I mistook you for a stranger for a second there"he said making her know the reason of him looking before at her.
> 
> ...



"Kill me now..." Sento grumbled, knocking her head down on the table as she sat down. She remember last time she was like this. She was 12 that time.

_Flashback ~

Sento is sitting in front of her mothers mirror. She had put on dark red lipstick, rouge and various other make-up products, most of them was prpbably not applied the right way. See jumped off the chair and strutted over to the wardrobe. Inside she found a pair of high heels, which she slipped into.

Suddenly, one of her older brothers, 15 years old at the time, walked in on her. "Uhm, Sento, what the heck are you doing?" he asked.

Sento turned red and threw a fit. "GO AWAY! THIS IS NOT WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! I HATE YOU!" she yelled rushing past him, leaving the high heels in the room. _

Now ~

"I hate this kingdom..." she mumbled to herself, but within earshot to Nirra.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 16, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Kill me now..." Sento grumbled, knocking her head down on the table as she sat down. She remember last time she was like this. She was 12 that time.
> 
> _Flashback ~
> 
> ...



Nirra sat down at the table. This was really awkward, as she was still towering over everyone even when she was sitting down. This was definitely not her type of place. She had grown used to visiting rowdy bars where fist fights would break out for no reason whatesoever. This calm refined dining room made her feel uncomfortable to say the least. On top of that, she was wearing more clothes than she ever wanted to in her life. 

"Just grin and bear it. We'll be out of here soon." She whispered to Sento.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Fall of a ‘God’]​*​
“Not a question? How dare you be pompous enough to speak to me in that tone!” the merchant growls, pulling himself to his feet. “Do you have any idea who I a..”,  “Dose it look like I care whom you are? I am an avatar of ‘God’.” Bryagh growls interrupting the man before he could finish his question.  “I will show you how beneath me you are, Captain.” Bryagh growls pulling the giant’s arm high above his head.  “I have business with that man, move aside.” A voice cuts in forcing Bryagh to pause. Not even cutting a glance back the cultist simply replies,  “What eve business you have with this man, you’ll have to take up in the afterlife.” with a vile bite.  “Excuse me, what did you say?” the voice asks. The Giant’s arm lowers to Bryagh’s side,  “Don’t worry, you’ll join him shortly. To my ‘God’ I will offer thee.” Bryagh states as he starts to turn to face the man that would so rudely interrupt him. But before he can even start to full turn he stops, a sharp pain courses through body. A moment later the end of a cutlass protrudes from his chest.

The silver blade shimmers with blood in the light of the lantern lit room. With a clang the Giant’s Arm bounces off the ground after it is dropped. Bryagh’s features twist from pain to horror as a shaky hand is brought up to blade.  “How…dare…..you.” he mutters grabbing onto the weapon as he tried to turn to face the man that would be his assassin.  “Threaten me, that is fine. But never threaten an investment I have made.” the voice snaps pulling the blade from Bryagh. The man’s heel catches Bryagh in about the middle of his lower back, knocking him to the ground.  “Now, as I was saying. I have business with this man.” the voice reiterates as he attempts to step over the fallen form of the cultist.  “You cannot kill me, I am a ’God’.” Bryagh growls in anger slapping the man’s foot away from him as he stood back to his feet.

His eyes were blank and his shoulders were slumped forward. Steam poured from the open wounds in his chest and back as blood flowed as if a stream from the cuts.  “I….AM….’GOD’!” Bryagh roars blood spraying from his moth as he pulled the hood from his head. When the cloak is pulled free showing his tattoed body he growls. Moments later his body contorts and starts to change as a scale like hide begins to appear.  “Oh, so you are a Devil Fruit user.” the man says avoiding a claw attack the transformed Bryagh threw. * “To Ommadon you will be offered!”* Bryagh growls almost incoherently a black fog licking from his mouth spurring another set of attacks that cut through the air meaning to cut the stranger down. A grin spreads across his face as he ducks the first attack then with a spin he rolls toward Bryagh avoiding the second attack.  “You are far too slow to be a god in any shape or fashion friend.” the man says calmly looking up into the eyes of the dragon. In return Bryagh only opens his mouth wide as his acidic attack begins to ooze forth. The stranger’s blue eyes narrow. The sound of steel cutting though scale can he heard as Bryagh’s mouth is pinned closed. 

 “Regardless of how strong you are, or think you are” the man lowly says twisting the strange weapon causing Bryagh to wince in pain.  “even gods can fear death.” the man says angrily for the first time this encounter. Bryagh struggles, but he is weakened, the blade of the weapon was forged with seastone which saps his strength.  “Secondly, friend, I don’t appreciate you forcing me to kill you twice.” the man says pulling the trigger on the weapon. The gun roars to life as blood and brain matter is sprayed up to the ceiling. People around the two groan in disgust as they too are covered in Bryagh’s blood and bodily tissue. The man that once fancied himself a god slumps to the ground as the weapon is pulled free. His body reverts back to normal as a strange fruit appears on the man’s chest. ~SKIIIINT~ the sound of steel on leather can be heard as the man sheaths his weapon.  “Now about that ’business’ Vercci.” the man says while stooping over. 

Snatching up the Devil Fruit he steps into the light, his wide brimmed hat almost obscuring his facial features from the merchant. “Buh….Buh.. Black Bart?!” the man exclaims falling back into his seat. 

* ’Black’ Bart
Captain of the Black Bart Pirates*​
“Bu, Bu, But you’re supposed to b.b.be dead?!” the merchant exclaims sliding back into his seat. A nervous sweat pours down his face as the man he called ‘Black Bart’ sets down across from him.  “Reports that I assure you are greatly exaggerated.” Bart states rolling the strange looking fruit in his fingers.  “Now, to that business that we need to discuss Vercci; I’ve come for the Fortune.” Bart blatantly states allowing his hand to just hover above the table.  “But, but the Marines have even retracted the bounty on your head.” Vercci stutters pulling his hands bellow the table.  “Don’t be changing the subject Vercci, and I’d be moving my hands back into sight if I were you.” Bart says calmly as the sound of a pistol cocking back can be heard. From the shadows a slick black pistol barrel emerges and is softly pushed into Vercci’s head. “No need for violence Bartholomew.” Vercci says pulling both hands back into sight. As Vercci sets his hands back on the table the pistol that was flushed against his head is pulled away as a Pirate walks into the light.

A wide grin was on the man’s face as the pistol is pulled parallel to his head. Bart’s Jolly Roger is adorned on his exposed chest.  “Now back to the Fortune.” Bart says pulling the merchant’s attention back to him. “I…I don’t know what you’re talking about Bart.” Vercci says nervously setting back in his seat casting his gaze from the pirate. A laugh escapes Bart’s throat as he continues to spin the fruit in his fingers.  “Is the ’merchant of death’ losing his memory? I clearly saw the Fortune sitting in the harbor when I arrived Mate.” Bart says with a less amused voice then when he laughed. With a motion of his free hand the pistol his pirate was holding is placed on the table before Bart. “Now, now Bart. Lets not be hasty here.” Vercci with a shaky voice musters.  “You, above all people, should know how I feel about betrayal.” Bart says laying his free hand on the pistol and resting it there.  “And I would consider this above all, betrayal.” Bart says with menace in his tone. The hammer clicks back as Bart’s fingers wrap around the weapon. 

Vercci visually panics as he pulls himself as far back in his seat as he can. “That ship is my lively hood Mr. Roberts.” Vercci states. The answer seems to make Bart physically sick, with a grunt he pulls the pistol from the table and levels it on Vercci’s chest. “Wait! Wait, wait.” Vercci says throwing both hands out in front of him, waving them franticly. “Let me finish!” he exclaims pulling them in defensively.  “I’m listening.” Bart replies, pistol still leveled on the man. “The Marines have a vessel faster then Lady Luck docked the next Island over; I can take you there with impunity.” Vercci states quickly. “All I asks in return is my life.” Vercci says slightly pulling his grubby mitts to his face.  Bart pauses, then placing his thumb on the hammer he pulls the trigger on the pistol and gently allows it to slowly fall back into place to rest.  “I see.” Bart says lowering the weapon.   “We have an accord.” Bart says with a grin as he pulls the Devil Fruit to his face. Taking a bite he begins to chuckle as the fruit’s juice squeezes from the sides of his mouth and runs down his chin as he chews. 

*[Dsurion;Brawl in the Basement]​*​
The word was given, and while the panther was still distracted Dsurion vanishes in a Soru. The dust that is left floating in the air doesn’t even get the chance to settle when he reappears. The large cat hisses wildly as the sharp pain of steel cutting into its flesh becomes highly apparent. A fine mist of crimson blood paints the air as Dsurion bounds off the ground and continues to run as the panther stumbles away from Zero. A wicked grin paints itself across the mechanic’s face. His foot crushes into the far wall as he sprints straight up. Several steps latter Dsurion slams his left foot off the wall four times and again he vanishes with a Soru. The pressure off the movement smashes a small crater in the wall as Dsurion appears over the cat like beast. The long handle of the sword of Plundarr is gripped tightly in pirate’s hands as both are lifted high above the Pirate’s head. This was to be the finishing blow. But as Dsurion dropped like a rock the cat’s instincts kick in and it darts forward leaving a trail of blood in its wake. With a crash Dsurion buries his weapon up to its hilt in the floor just missing his target. The battle was going to take just a little longer then he thought it was.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain; Master at Arms]​*​
Tobias stood on a small outcrop adjacent to the beach the rest of the Village was standing on. Squatting he sighs to himself as his new Captain and that woman fought to help this new Pirate crew survive their trip to Mist Island. That would indeed be an accomplishment since getting past the creatures happened or didn?t. The didn?t scenario was the usual outcome; but there were the rare cases like the Cipher Pirates that Tobias had recently joined. Clutching his arms around his knees the young pirate cursed his inability to actually help with the situation, his skill for the most part was close range. Pulling both hands free he levels them in front of him. _ ?Tobi-Kun.? a voice echoed in Tobias? head. The young man pauses then looks to his left shin. The large dagger that clung there seemed to resonate with his pulse.  ?Tobi-Kun, what have we told you? You are special. Just listen to us and you?ll go far.?;* ?Yes Tobias, listen to us. Well make you the strongest Master at Arms this world or any has ever seen.?* another voice chimed in as his other dagger resonated in his right shin. A grin spreads across Tobias? lips. His sharp jagged teeth can slightly be seen as he pulled himself to his feet. 

Holding his right hand toward the sea a long shaft appears and curves toward the boy. A moment later a silver string weaves itself into existence tethering the two ends together. A nervous looks briefly appears on his face as he holds his vacant arm out to his left. In it appeared one of those yin-yang scimitars he had used earlier.  ?I am the bone of my sword..? he states as the Scimitar shimmers in a white light and shrinks in size and diameter. With a flash an arrow is created. Nocking the arrow in place Tobias pulls it back and takes aim. The string glows white as he reinforces it. Releasing his grip the arrow snaps forward with great speed. In the distance a flying monster pauses as it is struck. With a wild screech it plummets to the water below followed by a light trail of blood._


----------



## Vergil (Jul 17, 2011)

*Fyrestone*

"Whoa..." Shinpachi said looking at Tony's damp white shirt. He quickly shook out of his state of hypnosis when more Skags came out of the caves. One of them had a big piece of meat in his mouth abd was slobbering all over it. Shinpachi's heart sank. "No way. That....does he want us to get that food? Isn't there a pizza service he can call...?"

The skags knew that the humans were after their food and attacked the group all at once. The pair started running backwards, Tony throwing various tools at her foes with surprising accuracy. Shinpachi only had a large stick which he was beating them off with. The stick then broke and their backs were up against a wall, and they were shoulder to shoulder "Let's hope this stuff works!" Shinpachi pulled out a test tube of blueish liquid and threw it at the oncoming horde of skags. He had to make sure that they were congregated close together as he did not have much of it. 

He threw the test tube at the closest skag, Shinpachi, out of reflex sheilded Tony with his body and pressed up against it. The test tube smashed and a giant flame engulfed the skags, causing them to near enough disintegrate out of existence. 

Shinpachi had his eyes closed throughout the thing. He opened them to see Tony's eyes. He stared at them like a deer in headlights, took three steps back, fell over his feet and hit his head on a rock. "Real smooth Shinpachi..." he sighed. 

He looked over to the wet skag meat. 

"Oh seriously....that is too gross." he got up and picked it up with his thumb and forefinger. "Come on Tony! I don't want this in my hands! ew ew ew ew! God it stinks too!" he said running to TK . 

Kagami/Mion.

"Good Lord, those two never change." Kagami smirked as she watched them, as various objects teleported from place to place on the battle field. Mion struck like lightning  slashing through her foes in an entrancing yet bloody dance of death. Her final victim was enveloped by her wings as he was dazed with a rock hitting him on the head, thanks to Kagami. He was pulled close to the dark temptress and within her wings there was a scream, a gurgle and silence. Mion let the body slump to the ground, the neck torn off from the vocal chords and emerged with a bloody face and content smile.

"I think we're done here." She stretched and wiped her mouth. "Excuse the mess."

Kagami sat on a rock and pointed to the bandits, counting. "Mine, mine, mine ...Hey Mion, I'm claiming that one. And that one. Even though he did just run off a cliff. OK so thats 5. How many did you get?"

"7." she said grooming herself.

"Dammit! What about you Ruark? And where the Hell is dude?" Kagami looked at the tent moving on its own. She walked over, put her hand on it and suddenly it teleported elsewhere, to reveal a yelling Dude.

"Having fun?" she grinned.

He saw Shinpachi running a little feminenly and watched as he threw the meat to TK. "Catch!" he yelled, forgetting that he was blind. The meat hit him square in the face and he fell off his chair.

Kagami roared with laughter and was incapacitated for about a minute.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 18, 2011)

Kaidou took a drag off the cigarette and looked up at the sky. "The others are finishing their fights quickly." He thought to himself, letting out a puff of smoke and watching it as it floats above his head, was he giving away his position? Yes, but watching that cloud of smoke slowly fade away into thin air, it was a peaceful moment. Calm and almost serene, removing his mind completely from the battlefield. 

"Kaidou san..." Kimchi looked over at the bleeding sniper, though he'd managed to stop the wounds from bleeding any further, he missed a few cuts and scrapes, focusing only on his bullet wounds. "I... I did this..." Kimchi grit his teeth and clenched his hands into fists. "It's my fault.... My fault.... MY FAULT!!!" Kaidou's eyes widened as he turned to face Kimchi, he could feel it, an intent like he hadn't felt in a long time... "He means to finish this on his own?" 

Kimchi bursts out from behind the rock, running at a speed that would make even Alex jealous. "F..fast!? Is this, is this the power of fishman legs?!?" Kaido shook his head as he remembered where Kimchi was. "Damn it!!! GET BACK HERE!" Kaidou raised up his rifle and looked at the tower once more. "Shit shit, gotta find him, gotta find him..." BLAM!! BLAM!!! BLAM!!! Kaidou began to fire random shots into the tower, hoping to distract the other sniper. 

"GOTTA FIND HIM!!!" Kaidou's concern for Kimchi was something he'd never felt before... he'd killed for kittens, he'd fought for puppies and babies. But they were creatures incapable of defending for themselves... they were animals, or in the baby's case, near animalistic. They had no intelligence, no way with words. He fought for them because no one else would... but Kimchi, he was a fishman, even at their weakest, he was ten times stronger than a normal human. Why... Why was he concerned with this creature now?

Obligatory Flashback- 

"You're losing your edge Kaidou-san." An older man gently strokes his long flowing gray and black beard. He starts at his chin and follows the beard down to his chest. Watching Kaidou's every move. "Shut up! I know what i'm doing!" Kaidou growls, his rifles rests in his hands, bloodied and calloused from days of firing. "Hahahahaha, You've been thinking of that girl haven't you!" The older man laughs, before his eyes turn to rage and and the butt of a rifle slams into the back of Kaidou's head.

"YOU FOOL!" The olderman shouts, adjusting his black suit and red tie. "You can't have any feelings in this game Kaidou! You can feel only anger! Anger is what allows you to pull that trigger! It is not apathy as some would have you believe." He smirked. "It is the hate you feel in your heart, that allows you to so easily take a life." Kaidou fires another shot, missing the target painted on a human shaped wooden doll. 

"I see... So you don't feel enough anger yet?" The olderman rips the riffle from Kaidou's hand. "Then, you shall feel anger." with a whistle, two men come out from behind Kaidou, the desert they practice in kicks up clouds of sand preventing him from seeing what they carry with them. BLAM!!!! without clear sight, with out aiming, the old man fires into the cloud of sand. "To find that anger in your heart, to hate your target, that allows you to find your target. Mark them with your hatred." 

The cloud dies down, the two men are revealed to be fine, but the thing they were carrying... at first, Kaidou could only see streaks of red hair... but then, glasses... he knew who it was almost immediately. "S...Sarah!!! SARAH!!!!" Kaidou rushes over to the girl, but a bullet pierces his right shoulder and drops him to the ground. "GAAAH!!!" 

"Now then... do you hate me enough to try once more?"


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 18, 2011)

*With Shina and The XMS
*
They Xtreme Machine pulled into the harbour on the island their ship shining like the sun. Lucio was jumping around the deck executing "ninja moves" while the others tried their best to ignore him. The entire place was so cloudy, Shina could see nothing more than four or five feet in front of her. She passed her hand through the cloud and it was slightly damp. 

"I'll need something else to wear, I'll be drenched by within the hour"

Shina ran back to her cabin and grabbed a big grey cloak off a peg on the wall and threw it on and pulled the hood down. It was really made for soemone bigger but it was the last one that they had when they were being assinged so she took it anyway. She got back on deck just as the boat was docking. Serena was giving orders for some of the marines to give the town's folk lamp oil and have marines assist them in relighting the important ones.

"I need to find out exactly where this pirate strong hold is" Shina said

Usually the bar was the best place to find people that were willing to help if the price was right. She touched her pocket and made for the bar. The town was eventually lit up bit by bit as the people were giving lamp oil. It didn't take her long to find the place. There were candles on the tables and that was the only light in the place. It made it look and feel much more sinister than it really was. She did a quick scan of the daces in the bar, there were two that stood out. They were pirates for sure. She walked over to the bar and sat on a stool

"Give me your best whiskey" Shina said loud enough for everyone to hear

The bartender raised his eyebrow and poured her a glass, he was trying desperately to see her face but the hood was still drawn down over her face. She took the shot of whiskey and left too much money on the counter. As she passed by the two men she dropped a bag with a golden dragon pin on it. She made sure the men heard it's contents and saw the pin. She quickly bent to pick up the bag and walked out the door. As the door closed she heard the chairs move and the ment get up to follow her. 

"And it's that easy" she said to herself

She turned quickly and walked into an alley knowing full well that the two men would follow her. 

"*OK girlie hand over the bag*" she heard one of the gruff voices say

She heard the sound of a sword drawing and a gun cocking

"You are both under arrest" she said dropping her hood
"_Shit she's a marine!_" the one with the gun said

*BANG
*
A shot went off and flew through the clouds and right through Shina's head, she flickered and disappeared.

"Dragon Nail" Shina said from right behind the shooter

The short range punch flew forward and hit him in his back, he was lifted off his feet by the power of the attack. The other pirate swung his sword down at Shina and cut through another after image.

"Shadow Dance" Shina whispered

The pirate knew she was behind him and spun swinging his sword for his blind spot. Shina ducked the wild swing and stepped in to the man. She was too close for him to do anything. Most people wouldn't be able to attack from this close but Shina could

"Dragon Nail" she said 

The punch hit him in the middle of his chest knocking the air out of him. He dropped to his knees as his sword clattered to the ground. She struck him on the side of his neck with a open palmed chop and knocked him out cold. She raised her arm to her face and the tiny den den mushi on her wrist came alive. 

"This is Jr. Lt. Ryuu, I have captured two of the Crack Tooth Pirates at the bar, requesting the presence of a senoir officer to interrogate them" she said

The picked the two unconcious men up and walked back into the bar with them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2011)

*[?Black? Bart; Finding a new Fortune]​*​
 ?We have an Accord.? Bart says with a devilish grin. Moving the Devil Fruit he had acquired through killing Bryagh to his face he takes a large bite. Vercci can only nervously rub his mouth as a sadistic chuckle escapes Bart?s throat. Bart?s grin only widens as the juices from the Devil Fruit runs down his face. Spinning the pistol in his hand Bart tosses it back to his subordinate whom vanishes back into the shadows of the bar.  ?Now, let?s talk specifics.? the Pirate says in a muffled tone as he takes another bite from the fruit.  ?I don?t see the appeal of these fruits, they taste like chalk.? Bart adds turning his attention from Vercci as the man contemplated what he was doing. ?Specifics, Mr. Roberts.? Vercci shifting his glace toward the bar keep. The man only nods his head which seems to reassure the merchant somewhat.  ?Yes Mate, specifics. You claim a ship faster than my Fortune.? Bart says taking another bite from the fruit. ?Yes, yes. The Marines call her the Cutter. She is a two mast sloop similar to the Lady Luck; but designed specifically for speed and treading the shallows.? Vercci replies as Bart finishes the Fruit off. ?L.like all Navy Vessels it has a seastone bottom.? Vercci states.  ?Is that a fact; well when can..?, ?Halt Pirate; by the authority of the World Government you are hear by under arrest.? A Marine shouts while he entered the bar with pistol drawn.

Vercci sighed in relief as four more quickly follows their leader. Pulling himself from the table as Bart turns the ?Merchant of Death breaks for the door. Bart glances at the fleeing man, but largely ignores Vercci.  ?Is there a problem officer?? Bart asks standing to his feet both hands raised in apparent compliance. ?Yes, you have killed a man. Now we ask you to cooperate.? The Marine replies pulling a set of cuffs out.  ?Let me get this straight.? Bart says taking a step forward.  ?You?re arresting me for killing a Pirate?? Bart says kicking Bryagh?s corpse. ?What? Pirate?? the Marine asks looking down at the body. The rest of the Marines too pause as they talk amongst themselves. The break in action gives the Black Bart Pirate in the shadows the opportunity to take action. From the shadows that black pistol emerges. In a blinding flash the pistol goes off and a Marine falls. The rest turn with weapons drawn. ?Halt!? they shout in unison as the man ducks out the door.  ?Best not be turning your backs boys.? Bart?s voice trails. ?Gha.? Voices strained as the sound of blood splashing off the wooden floor can be heard. Two Marines turn to see their leader and another of their ranks impelled. 

 ?Who?s next?? Bart asks stepping forward after pulling his weapons free. ?Kill him!? one shouts as both darts forward. From outside the bar the windows flash twice as the sound of gunfire can be heard. Several moments later a black figure in a large brimmed hat steps from doors. Holstering a weapon he looks back briefly then walks toward the dock. 

_[Meanwhile, With Vercci]_​
?I have to leave before Bart can follow me.? The merchant says with a huff as he runs along. In his panic he doesn?t even notice the condition of the harbor as he approaches his ship. ?Shit!? he cries grinding to a halt. His eyes wash over his two guards that were left lying in a pool of their blood. ?An where do ya think ya goin? friend?? A pirate wearing Bart?s colors asks from aboard the Lady Luck. Vercci freezes as is eyes fall on a man licking an imposing looking dagger. Vercci can only take a step back as the man drops to the dock from the ship.  ?And where do we think we are going?? Bart asks as Vercci stops with a thud. ?Buh, Bart!? he exclaims turning around quickly. ?I was just going to get the ship ready to be underway!? he stutters backing away.  ?Oh, were you now?? Bart asks with a grin. Vercci pauses, ?Yes, yes Bart. I was. You know I?m a man of my word.? The merchant replies casting his glance to the wooden dock. Seeing a small wake in the water below causes Vercci to smile.  ?Now Addon!? he yells jumping back.  Seconds later a blast of sea water explode s up through the dock and Bart is launched backwards. With a crash he goes through the wall of the building behind him.

*[Kenneth; Talks with Pirates]​*​
After a long talk with Lucio Kenneth was free to go about his business as no matter how hard his Commander tried he couldn?t get Kenneth to even remotely fit into the scroll. With a huff he leaves the ship and helps with the re-lighting of the lamps. * ?Dennea ken whit he was thinkin?.?* Kenneth mumbles as he walks down the less obstructed streets. His nostrils flare with the smell of alcohol. * ?Nao thit is   whit I?m talkin? aboot.?* Kenneth says with a grin. Turing sharply to the left he walks into the bar that Shina had left earlier. Ducking low he enters the building, * ?Honey mead n? ah tankard o? it.?* Kenneth states firmly taking a seat at the bar moments later. ?Honey Mead? What is that?? the barkeep asks cleaning a glass. * ?Are ye daft man??* Kenneth snaps back angrily. ?No sir, I?ve just never heard of this drink.? The keep replies sweating profusely. * ?Ah, whit good are ye??* Kenneth asks rolling his eyes. * ?Whit is yer strongest liquor??* the large man asks.

?We have some 120 proof whiskey sir, but I suggest a mix with it.? The barkeep replies pulling up a large wooden bottle. * ?Aye, thit?ll do.?* Kenneth says snatching the bottle from the man. ?Sir! That strong of liquor will kill you.? The man hollers as Kenneth pulls the cork free and turns the bottle up. A moment later Kenneth releases as pleased belch. * ?Not bad lad; it could b? ah wee bit stroanger though.?* Kenneth replies taking another swig. ?He?s not human.? The barkeep says sweating.   



			
				Shina said:
			
		

> "This is Jr. Lt. Ryuu, I have captured two of the Crack Tooth Pirates at the bar, requesting the presence of a senoir officer to interrogate them" she said



Putting the bottle down Kenneth pulls the small Den Den Mushi from an inner pocket. * ?Eh, wander if this b? th? bar th? wee lass is talkin? ?boot??* Kenneth asks himself.  A moment later his question is answered as the Junior Lieutenant walked in carrying two beaten and bloody pirates. * ?Guess so.?* Kenneth says blandly picking the bottle back up. Taking another swig he swings his large arm up in the air allowing Shina to see him.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 18, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Revolutionary Knights ~ Jungle Island
> 
> Braska Hextor​*
> Not long after he stated his name the face of the young girl seemed to brighten as knowledge slipped from her lips. A smile touched his own at the mention of Shinpou, remembering his old life always brought some warmth to his heart even if it ended in such bloodshed. The girl, whom the older girl named Lucy, certainly had a spark about her, an innocence he had not witnessed in quite some time. Not since the times caring for the young Prince of Shinpou. The pair seemed resemble each other somewhat, it was refreshing to see. After his offer of assistance and the chance to get off the island the second woman introduced herself.
> ...



Clemens and Lucy exchanged wordless glances. How they ended up in this very peculiar situation was a long story indeed. Clemens couldn't speak for Lucy, but for her part the last few months still seemed like one continuous nightmare, from which she still hoped to awaken one day. To awaken in her old cabin aboard the _Gaia_, relieved to see everything back to normal, Drake and Kong engaging in their silliness up on deck, and Ohara still thriving. 

"Hmm...well that's a long story," Clemens replied. "So I think I'll give you the cliff notes version." 

She explained to him how she had once been a proud Marine, her dream to become the first female Fleet Admiral, born from seeing her father shot down by a pirate. Clemens idealistic dreams were soon put to the test by the fanatic of absolute justice known as Zane Garrick. She had allowed Garrick's twisted ideology to infect her, and sway her moral compass, until one day she couldn't tell the difference between herself and the very evil she had sworn to fight. She had committed unspeakable acts alongside that man. Then one fateful day her squad encountered a group of Ohara scholars on Jaya (led by Professor Thorn himself), who were under suspicion of searching for poneglyphs. Garrick had ordered Clemens to execute them on the spot, without even a trial, including a handful of children no older then little Lucy. Clemens had almost done it, but at the last moment something within her stayed her finger from pulling the trigger. She rebelled against Garrick and managed to save the scholars, almost losing her life in the process.  

Clemens was soon declared a traitor to the Marines. The pain she felt upon hearing that news was second only to the day when she saw her father die. It was like someone had plunged a dagger into her heart and ripped out all her hope and ambition, her very purpose for living. In her heart she still remained a Marine however. They could take away her rank and commission, but never her pride. Clemens looked up at Braska with embarrassment, as her eyes became wet with tears. She wiped her eyes with the back of her hand then chuckled. "Anyway the scholars took me in. It was kind of like a rebirth for me, and after two years I became one of them, a full fledged scholar of Ohara. I spent some time on my own, traveling the world and searching for poneglyphs. Then I ended up joining up with this crazy pirate crew...those were good times."    Clemens smiled as she thought of Drake and the others. "But then about a month ago I had to return to Ohara on personal business..." She  smiled bitterly. "I didn't realize that I would also be getting a first row seat to the destruction of an entire civilization."  

Clemens reached into her satchel and produced a rolled up bounty poster. She handed it to Braska. The knight unfurled the poster and was shocked to see the face attached to it...

*"Evil Genius" Lucy
Bounty: 50,000,000*

"I assume you've heard of the Ohara massacre?" Clemens asked Braska. "Well you're looking at one of only a handful of Oharans left in the entire world," she said, gesturing at Lucy. "That's why those Marines wanted us dead. We're the last loose ends in a conspiracy that goes all the way to the top of the World Government."  Clemens became silent. She would let Lucy tell her own story if she wished. She was well aware of how sensitive those events still were for the girl.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 18, 2011)

*With Shina and Kenneth at the Bar, Interrogation 101
*
Shina walked through the door with the two men one in each hand, a couple of the patrons gasped. She was doing a quick scan of their faces to see if any of the people knew the men. She noticed Kenneth at the bar with his hand raised

"Lt. Forscythe" she said with a smile 

She walked up to the bar and deposited the two men on the ground at Kenneth's feet

"Barkeep do you have a back room and some chairs and rope we could use?" Shina asked the bartender who nodded quickly 
"So Lt. lets squeese these guys and see what information we can get that wasn't in the mission report" 

She picked up the two men and carried them to the back room following the bartender. It was a storage room of sorts but from the looks of it the bartender didn't go in there often there was dust on everything. They tied one of the men to a chair the bartender brought and tied up the other one and left him in the care of a few ratings that had showed up at the bar. 

"How about a little good marine bad marine?" Shina said
"I'll be the good one" she said with a smirk

With that she emptied a bucket of water over the man on the chair and watched him start awake.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Kenneth Forescythe; Good Marine. Bad Marine]​*​
* “Oh, thit b’ ah good idea Lass.”* Kenneth says with a wide grin, he could play his part and he could do it well. With that a bucket of water is hoisted over the Pirate’s head whom was tied to the chair. A second later it is dumped over the man with a splash. Coughing and sputtering the Pirate snaps awake. “Where the hell am I?” the man growls as he tries to stand. With a ‘Umph’ he falls back to a sitting position. * “I b’ the wan askin’ th’ questions ‘round here laddy.”* Kenneth growls from behind the man. “Who said that?” the Pirate asks looking around. In the darkness all he sees at first is Shina; “You!” he blurts trying to pull himself free again. * “I dennea think so lad.”* Kenneth calmly states rounding the chair coming into the man’s visual range. A loud smack echoes across the room as Kenneth back hands the man lightly, well to Kenneth it was a light blow. The man’s head cranks to the side with a string of obstinacies in toe. * “We ‘ave ah few questions fer ye lad.”* Kenneth says firmly as he squats to eye level with the man.

“Fuck you Marine.” the Pirate replies spitting blood in Kenneth’s face. * “Quaint, but I ‘ave ways tae deal wif scum like ye.”* the large Marine says grabbing the man by his lower jaw. Kenneth then pulls the man’s face toward his glare. * “Nao.”* Kenneth says holding his free hand out. A moment later the bartender places one of the pirate’s pistols in it. “What do you plan on doing with that?” the Pirate asks with a bite, still bleeding from the back hand Kenneth so tenderly gave him moments earlier. * “Ah good question laddy.”* Kenneth says angling the man’s face so he can see the pistol clearly. Clenching his fist closed Kenneth with little effort crushes the weapon which cries as it is crumpled like a piece of paper. The pirate’s eyes widen as his head is brought back toward Kenneth’s gaze. * “Nao, if ye dennea cooperate wif us. I’ll do th’ same tae ye family jewels.”* Kenneth says allowing his enthusiasm to hurt the Pirate show through.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 18, 2011)

*Staz

LET?S GET SOME MONEY*

The black haired adventurer was basking on the deck, he did not have anything on except by his wristband and some blue shorts together with a pair of sunglasses that were covering his yellow eyes from the sun rays. In his hands the newspaper, he wasn?t used to read it all, only the news that actually interest him which are only a few. His eyes rapidly moving while reading the news, nothing really interesting specially since that was the newspaper of around two weeks ago"damn it, i would like to get mixed in something; an adventure, a fight, whatever would do!"he said quite anxious though his calm attitude remained despite everything, he was not that desperate.

After reading it, he threw the newspaper on the deck and closed his eyes though as soon as he did so, the shadow of a bird passed flying above him together with an strange sound calling his attention."uh?"taking his sunglasses off he saw that already known bird that uses to deliver the newspapers, an animal that works pretty hard actually."hooo, more news? let?s see what the world has for me this time"he said smiling and getting close of the animal which gave him the news paper as Staz just put the money in his peak. Then the animal left.  

The headline caught his attention immediately. Raiva D. Tempestade a well known pirate defeated one of the Yonkou, Amethyst Blood. Staz wasn?t the kind of guy that was aware of the name of every famous pirate out there but he definitely knew enough, through the rumors, about those two to imagine what kind of battle it was."Kikikiki...so the world is starting to move"he said satisfied by the only interesting news for him, to think that something in this static and boring world would change was something awesome, the evolution and changes were what he loved the most. 

Minutes later he started to see through something else, until he found a little bunch of wanted posters."Hmm...these guys don?t seem like the big deal"he said checking out the bounties, the highest one he saw was of about 7 million. That was just shit though he still kept his hopes as three more posters remaining were in his hand.

"Kikikiki, I found a nice one"he said looking at the last poster in his hand."20 millions are worth a try for now"he said with a smile in his face. It was time to go and hunt some pirates.


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 18, 2011)

*With Shina and Kenneth, Good Cop, Bad Cop*

Shina looked on with her arms folded leaning on the wall looking on at Kenneth work. He was pretty convincing, she wasn't sure if it was because he wasn't really playing a part or if he was just that good. She looked on and waited for her chance to pop in. When he crushed the gun and moved to take hold of the man's crotch Shina stepped up and in her most worried voice

"Wait sir you can't do that to him, we're just supposed to question them" she said with a worried look on her face

Kenneth turned his glare toward Shina and she took a step back and raised her hands

"I know you are higher in rank than me sir but this is just wrong" she said
"_Yeaa Yeaaa, you aren't supposed to hurt mmmmeeeee_" the man said stammering

Kenneth's hands moved closer to the man's crotch and Shina ran over to Kenneth

"Come on please tell him what he wants to know" Shina said her voice trembling
"*Git out o th room if yer dennea wan ta see lass*" Kenneth barked at Shina
"Is that an order sir?" Shina asked
"GIT OUT!!!!" Kenneth roared shaking a few of the bottles on the shelves
"I tried, I tried to help you but you have to help yourself a little bit" Shina said

She walked toward the door and as soon as she touched the handle to pull it open Kenneth's hand touched the man's crotch

"_OK OK OK!!!_" he shouted 
"_I'll tell you what ever you need to know, please don't hurt me_" he said
"_You have to protect me from the others, you can't lock me up with them_" he said worriedly

Shina turned around with a sigh of relief as Kenneth turned and winked at her. 

"We will talk about lighten your sentence for assisting us, you may not even get sent to a gaol" Shina said in a convincing tone

The man looked over and Kenneth who was still glaring at him, the pirate swallowed and gave them all the information they wanted. Shina smiled and Kenneth. 

"We're going to ask your friend the same questions and if we get different answers Lt. Forcythe here will talk to you again but I won't be around that time to talk him out of it" Shina said in a concerned tone

Shina walked over to the door and knocked on it, a pair of ratings came in and untied the man and carried him out. 

"Well sir we got the location of the fortress and a few other nice pieces of information. How true do you think the bit about the cave leading into the cellars are? He said mostly the ones that like to leave use it because it puts them near to the town."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> The wall shatters as a furry foot kicks through it, "Ookookook!" James laughs, a devilish look in his eyes, "Your Captain has arrived!" he says, stepping over the table and walking to the head of it before leaping into the chair.
> 
> He stares over towards Joseph, "Yes...The day has come...The Little Tree Pirates are now under my control!" he shouts before going into a dastardly laugh.
> 
> ...





InfIchi said:


> "[FONT=&quot]大きな罪猿をコミットしている[FONT=&quot]！鬼神の怒りを感じる[/FONT][FONT=&quot]！" Joseph stops for a moment and looks around. "The... the fuck?" He shakes it off. "S...sorry about that... The hell was that anyway... when did i learn Japanese?"  Joseph ignores it once more and slams his foot on the table. "YOU!  MONKEY! You have forgotten your place in the past four generations! I  have always been the captain! Except for that one time, when i was a  marine... But that's still was me as a captain! Therefor!" He  walked over to James, picked him up out of the seat, grabbed his own  plate, shoveled it down, then tossed James his sugar filled food. "I am the head. I sit at the big boy chair."
> 
> A small tear rolls down Joseph's cheek. "Oh... how i miss the days of bolt being the first mate... truly... he was one for the ages...."
> [/FONT][/FONT]



?How much sugar does a monkey need?? Harvey scratched his head, ?Hell do monkeys even like sugar?!? Harvey turned to Joseph as he spoke in foreign dialect, ?Probably around the same time I learned to understand Japanese.. wait since when did I understand Japanese?!? Harvey crossed his arms, ?Well you and Roboman can duke it out for the bacon, as long as no one touches my Sea King Fillet and eggs.? Harvey grinned, ?Mm.. Sea King Fillet an eggs, the best dish on the planet.? Harvey grinned as he prepared to dig into the meal, ?FOOD! HOW IT'S BEEN SO LONG SINCE I'VE LAST SEEN YOU!? Harvey then vigorously dug into the meal before anyone else could touch it.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 18, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> "I assume you've heard of the Ohara massacre?"[/COLOR] Clemens asked Braska. "Well you're looking at one of only a handful of Oharans left in the entire world," she said, gesturing at Lucy. "That's why those Marines wanted us dead. We're the last loose ends in a conspiracy that goes all the way to the top of the World Government."  Clemens became silent. She would let Lucy tell her own story if she wished. She was well aware of how sensitive those events still were for the girl.




*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line, The Glowing Future

Braska Hextor​*
As Clemens began her tale of the recent past of what herself and the young girl Lucy had gone through the knight held the helm firmly while his concerned gaze rest upon the features of the red head. He did not know of the man named Zane Garrick but he sounded like a rather imposing figure as well as man who was blinded by his own justice, an enemy of the Revolutionaries without a doubt. Braska could somewhat imagine the foulness the ex-marine must have gone through considering his own experiences when the marines took over Shinpou without obvious cause or reason, but performing monstrous acts like bandits rather than defenders of peace and order. However by the sounds of it this woman had some decency in her to the point of rebelling against all she believed in for an act of good and kindness. Such traits were few and far between now days. Clemen?s entire dream had been completely shattered by the ill actions of men masking their own vile intentions with the title of justice. This was not something that could be forgiven so easily. The swordsman continued to listen to her tale though before bringing up his own thoughts, yet the resolve flared in his eyes showed his understanding and feeling towards her situation. As her eyes shone with hint of tears he felt his heart drop into the floor but kept a stern and controlled outer layer.

The next part of the story riled up more than just sadness inside the soul of the passionate knight. Anger was fuelled by the injustice and monstrous actions of the World Government he had sworn to fight. He now focused on her intently as she spoke with his gloved hand tightly wrapped around the helm, the wooden handle cracking under the pressure. All those innocent people slaughtered for some maddening concept of justice thought up by the World Government to suit their momentary needs. It was unforgivable, all of it. How could men do that to fellow men, to women and children? Not only that they had placed bounties upon the survivors heads so high that bounty hunters would be watering at the lips at the chance to snatch up one of the poor Oharans. Braska peered over the poster with a stern eye, studying each inch of it in contempt. 
*?And they claim to do what they do for justice. This is not justice, it is murder?? *The knight said softly as he handed the poster back to the young ex-marine. After returning the poster he settled his attention o he young Lucy in the distance still attending to his damaged armour. To let anything happen to that sweet girl, or even the confident Clemens would be a sin beyond what his God would be willing to forgive. The young Oharan briefly gazed back towards the pair as she felt eyes upon her back and offered a small childlike wave before returning to the knights? armour. Though Braska had not realised what she was up to yet. 
*?I will protect you?? *He said with a burst of courage and resolve, though in a calm fashion. *?? I will protect you both. I swear upon my honour, as a Knight and a Revolutionary the World Government will never succeed in their schemes and we will bring them down. One day.? *It was a bold boast to take down the World Government, but after meeting that man Fluck, he felt that the day would come when it would occur.

Now he had heard their story, more or less, he felt it polite to offer a little explanation about himself. He was not sure if she was interested though it did not stop him revealing a few things, it only seemed fair after all. 
*?I used to be a Knight of the Kingdom of Shinpou, an island in West Blue.?* He began as he turned his eyes back to the waters, guiding the Glowing Future towards the blue sea. *?The Kingdom was invaded by marines and the royal family was quickly overthrown. The did not give cause to their invasion nor showed any mercy. In an attempt to escape with my wife to find assistance, we were separated and I was forced to escape the island alone.?* It felt strange saying such a thing out loud. He truly did not wish to leave his wife, but death awaited him if he stayed while the chance to find help waited if he escaped. 
*?I wish I had stayed? but the kingdom had to be saved. Eventually I found a crew of pirate willing to help me and together we liberated the Kingdom? however my wife? she was toyed with by the marines, experimented on. In the battle to save the Kingdom she was killed while being forced to fight for the villainous marines.?* Once more his face turned sour, his heart snapped in two and eyes dampened. Rynia. Not a day went past he did not think of her. And the punishment he would receive for what he did.
*?After that I left my home while the World Government claimed I led a force in an attempt to overthrow the Kingdom. I was chased into Grand Line by the marines and eventually met a man named Fluck who recruited me into the Revolutionaries. Now I travel the Grand Line helping those in need and growing stronger to face that man once more? Vice Admiral Zarick Ganon, the man behind everything foul to befall the Kingdom of Shinpou and without a doubt many other schemes lurking about the blue.*? After his story came to a close he flicked his gaze back to Clemens and smiled weakly.
*?I apologise, I ranted somewhat then.?* It had been some time since that story left his lips, or any conversation had some his way. It was a good feeling to have company on the ship. Where would the story lead the knight next?
*?Where do you intend to go from here, if you do not mind me asking??* Of course he had just sworn to protect them he still had the polite manners to inquire her next destination, or if not somewhere she wished to go but what she wished to do next. 


*Meanwhile, in Marineford?*

?So he failed?? A dark haired Vice Admiral sat behind his embellished desk with two gloved hands intertwined under his chin, his glaring gaze locked onto the marine soldier before him. The man stood stern with sweat trickling down his skin, one of the few whom was fully aware of what Zarick Ganon was capable of. 
?Unfortunately Sir, Commander Snyder was killed in action and the mission was incomplete, the survivors escaped.? Zarick let out a small sigh and he leant back in his large, red leather chair. His Vice Admiral duties along with the ?Top Secret Missions? that were fed his way, within reason, certainly took up a lot of time. While he was not aware of many of the details of the operation of Ohara, his own sources had fed him a great deal and his long serving loyalty had been rewarded by the opportunity to remove the Evil Genius Lucy and Ex-Marine Clemens by his own means. Though it had failed. This would put a mark against him within the secret organisations within the World Government no doubt, though luckily it would not be official or recognised with the regular marine documents. 
?Snyder was defeated by those two girls?? The Vice Admiral asked unconvinced. The marine slowly shook his head and pulled out a wanted poster. 
?No, Sir. You?re not going to believe this?? He slowly handed the wanted poster to his officer and took a step back. Zarick ran his eyes down the poster with a hint of fading interest, the sight of an amused smirk creeping over his lips.
?Lion of the Revolutionaries. To be a thorn in the World Governments regime, hm??


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2011)

Cooli said:


> *KNOW YOUR PLACE WOMAN!!!* he roared. He had every right to question them and be angry at Ursla. It was his home after all, and they were the ones invading. Regardless of what Arc might have done to them, he still demanded respect from anyone in his territory.
> 
> Thanks Ursla. Are you trying to make him angry!? Hawkins had jumped back behind Sandrei after Arc let out his beastly yell.
> 
> ...



Arc suddenly felt a tap on his shoulder. He turned about and saw Rose standing behind him, all five foot four of her, a beaming grin on her face. He noticed the tray of smoldering brownies that she held aloft with her right hand. Arc scowled at this little girl. 

"What are you-?"

Before he could even blink Rose slammed the entire tray of brownies into his open mouth. "There ya go grumpy gorilla guy, all better! Sweets always make me happy!" Boy was that true. Her mother used to joke that Rose probably had sugar water running through her veins. Rose even once tried to confirm this when she was eight, but quickly found out with much disappointment that her own blood tasted pretty yucky. 

Arc seemed about to respond, but then his face a turned a sickly shade of green. He fell to his knees and began making groaning noises. "See? All beeeeeeeeeter!" 

"Rose you're going to give him food poisoning!" Hawkins exclaimed. 

Rose laughed off the notion that her brownies could be anything other then delicious, just like her moms. Now was the time to make her pitch to Arc while she had his attention. "Alright gorilla guy! You wanted to know what we're doing here? Well..."  Rose formed a bubble under her feet and exploded to the rooftop of the cabin. She twirled about on the tips of her toes and took on a heroic pose, hands on her hips. A crashing wave of water and exploding fireworks appeared behind Rose.

"YOU'RE HEREBY INVITED TO JOIN THE MOST SUPER AWESOMEST CREW LIKE IN THE HISTORY OF FOREVER!!!!"  

"THE PHOENIX PIRATES!!!!

"Where'd she get the fireworks?" Hawkins mumbled. 
_
Four years ago in Mariejois...
Hawkins skulked out of the operating room, his shoulders visibly slumped and a glassy eyed expression on his face. He stared at his blood soaked surgical gown, and then at the liquified mass of flesh that currently resided on the operating table, the remains of Patient #201. Only an hour ago Patient #201 had been healthy and full of life, a brave young Marine who had volunteered his body for this program. For two days this young man had lived with the presence of two devil fruits in his body. At first Hawkins didn't dare allow himself to hope that his serum had worked, that after countless failures he had finally beaten the curse. By the second day he began to feel a glimmer of optimism. It was as if he could finally see the light at the end of the tunnel, but then things had taken a sudden turn for the worse. Hawkins felt the anger boil up inside of him as he stared at the end result. 

An attractive brunette wearing a white lab coat tentatively walked up to Hawkins, his assistant and fiance. "Jim..." 

Her voice snapped him out of his daze. "What is it Marcy?" he asked in a cross voice, instantly regretting his tone a second later.  

"Dr. Volk wants to see you." 

Hawkins muttered a curse under his breath and tore off his bloody gown and gloves. 

_


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 19, 2011)

-Captain Vic-
Captain Vic cracked his knuckles. He was about to confront the captain of the Vanadium Pirates. No more pissing about with his underlings, no more deception with changing captains, this was it. After this, the only loose end would be if the Do-gooders had what it took to defeat the second division. However for Captain Vic, it was neither here nor there.
He stared his foe in the eyes and sized-up in his head what he was up against. The captain was huge, around 10 feet or so. He had to weigh at least a ton, if not more. The only weapons he could find on him was two pistols. With his size there was no way they were his primary weapons. He was ever one to go into battle without knowing what he was up against. He had to stall for time.

If it isn't the elusive captain of the Vanadium pirates. I guess you got tired of running, huh? Vic said. Sometime he wished he had a face. He always wanted to be able to smirk.

"You can call me Tony," The captain responded back.

Whatever, Tommy,

"Tony,"

I don't use cowards' proper names. Either way, just turn yourself in The jig is up. You're all washed up,

"Not quite. You still need to beat me,"

It won't be difficult. I already know you're toast. You've been running from me at every turn. It's typical of the slippery coward type,

"Running? Whose been running?"

Oh please. You've been running from me since you've gained infamy. Hell you just pulled a horrible stunt, trying to give an orange freak your crew, thinking I'd be fooled into giving up the chase,

"Shut up!" He pulled out his pistols and fired at Vic. Vic simply dodged and blitzed Tony. He didn't get the info he wanted, but the fight started regardless. Vic punched the man in the air, jumped up above him and smashed him into the ground. He then formed a bee katana and stabbed Tony in the chest on wen he landed. 

That couldn't be it, Vic said to himself. He kept his eye on his enemy. In a flash Tony got-up and tackled Vic before he could react. He punched Vic's face would be if he had one over and over. Blood stained Tony's hands. Vic was losing consciousness. He tried something he had practiced but had never done in a fight. He breathed bees from his mouth as if he was breathing fire. The bees stung Tony relentlessly for a minute until they all died. Tony was groaning with his hands covering his face. Vic wasn't about to waste this opportunity. He formed his bee sword again and stabbed Tony one last time, this time leaving him in a bad condition.

That was it for the most infamous pirate in this part of the GL huh? I need to speak to my officers. I should be frying bigger fish. Vic said to himself. He lifted Tony's unconscious body and carried him back to his ship.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 19, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Arc suddenly felt a tap on his shoulder. He turned about and saw Rose standing behind him, all five foot four of her, a beaming grin on her face. He noticed the tray of smoldering brownies that she held aloft with her right hand. Arc scowled at this little girl.
> 
> "What are you-?"
> 
> ...




*The Phoniex Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei*​
The Fishman questioning was quickly cut short to the point of Hawkins taking ample opportunity to forget he even asked them at the point of the lodges? owner returning. Naturally the owner happened to be the very man they were after, the beast causing so much trouble in the woods. Many of the human hunters would have been surprised to learn that the monster they hunted at a nice warm cottage in the centre of the island though there were many things they did not understand about the situation. As he approached in a weakened state Hawkins quickly slipped behind the massive shark remembering what occurred previously, Sandrei on the other hand kept his arms crossed and watched the human waddling over with a blank expression which was returned by the former attacker. By the looks of it he man could not really put up a fight should one break out but that was not the sharks concern, he wanted to help Roses? ambition come to realization and persuading this chap into joining the crew was part of it. It was not long before his approach was halted by none other than Rose herself as she attempted to grab his attention. Yet the man seemed more interested in the reasoning behind them all being in his lodge and not a hyperactive girl trying to converse with him. Most people underestimated Rose that way. 

Next onto the scene came forth the masseur Ursla with that usual arrogant aura she emitted simply being near her. Sandrei briefly flashed his eyes over towards the dampened female as she dried her hair though boldly came out to face beast of Milltown. The Fishman remained rather collected throughout the entire banter; his arms crossed idly over his chest and his body unwillingly a shield to the man known as Hawkins. He did not mind that too much, he did take the position as a guardian after all. After the yelling had subsided, a small smile touched his lips in a flicker of amusement followed by a small shaking of his head.
_?Hot headed people? _He thought as he recommended dealing with the situation rationally. Beating down someone Rose wanted to join their crew would not be over advantageous but the more his temper grew the more he prepared to handle the situation any way possible. Though there was only one person who was best for this kind of job, and that was the Captain of the Phoenix Pirates herself. 

Then it began. The Act of Rose. The method used by the girl to win over the loyalty of any she wished. By annoying them into submission. Well, that was not strictly true but before you knew her and what she was like some perceived her outgoing personality and hyper tendencies as slightly frustrating. Before the beastly man could make any sort of act in refusal his mouth was stuffed with the burnt brownies she had previously ?cooked? which caused him to turn a sour shade of green and collapse to his knees. The Fishman closed his eyes at this and did his best to forget the taste of those ? things. He too had the unfortunate fate of consuming one. This poor man had been forced to eat an entire batch. In that sheer confidence the Captain held she yelled out her loud invitation.
YOU'RE HEREBY INVITED TO JOIN THE MOST SUPER AWESOMEST CREW LIKE IN THE HISTORY OF FOREVER!!!! THE PHOENIX PIRATES!!!!? She certainly had a way with words; that was for sure. Sandrei took a few steps forward until he was beside his Captains back.
*?Didn?t expect that, I bet.?* The Fishman said with a slight smirk in the corner of his lips. This Arc character was unpredictable yet the unpredictability of Rose surpassed all reason. The crew stood around the event with all their individual reactions as they waited to see the outcome. Sandrei kept his arms crossed and watched down from his tall stature. Would he accept and add to their numbers or would they have to push a little harder.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 19, 2011)

*Pandora...*

“I almost had him!”  Dude said angry that his adversary had been taken from him.  Glaring waited for someone to say something then started brushing the imaginary dirt from his clothes.

The meat flew the air and smacked the blind man in his face, Shinpachi couldn't have done better if he aimed.  The chair toppled over and the men sprawled out into the dust.  “Shinpachi!  That wasn't nice!”  Tony yelled her eyes widening.  Quickly she rushed over to the man.  “I'm so sorry.”  She said begging for forgiveness and shot Shinpachi a look of disdain.  “Here let me help you...”  

“You can't do it by yourself.”  Dude said walking over and righting the chair through his laughter.  

"Don't worry about me I can take care of myself. I get by just fine. Alright? I'm O.K." He said his head moving to each of them.

Ruark stood laughing, his dimples were deep and white teeth flashed in the sun with his mirth.  Tony once again shot a look at the group but that only made Ruark laugh louder.  “You always have been a good girl.”  He continued to laugh.

Tony put her hand under T.K.'s arm and wrapped her other around his shoulders, struggling to help the man to his...foot.  “Here let me help.”  Dude said helping her to get him settled.

“Much obliged!”  T.K. Laughed his hand 'accidentally' brushing Tony's breast.  Ruark raised and eyebrow and shook his head, Tony obviously thought that it truly was an accident.  “Wait.  I know that voice.  Is that you Jane?”  he reached out and grabbed Dude's hand.

“How do you know my father?”  Dude asked shaking the man's hand and walking a bit away, the smell of the meat that Tony set on the barrel next to him curling Dude's stomach.

The old man just shrugged.  “I wasn't always blind!”  Guffawed at his statement then looked as he was peering up at Dude.  “I think I remember Jane mentioning he had a kid...”  T.K  rubbed his chin and thought back at his adventures.  “What was her name...Sarah?  Samantha?  Suzanne?” he shrugged.  “Eh it doesn't matter any.  Didn't know he had a son too.”

“He didn't have a daughter.”

“I could have sworn...”  He slapped his leg in humor.  “That's right!  Your name is Sue!”

Dude's eyes flashed cold and angry and the sword began to slip from its sheath.  “Nobody calls me that!”  he screamed stepping forward.  

There wasn't much of a chance for Dude to do anything.  When the man mentioned Dude's father Tony and Ruark moved closer to him.  He was flanked and their hands poised.  It was when he took that first step that they jumped.  “Get his...”

“Almost...”

“Dude!”

“Stop!”

There was nothing but a cloud of dust, hands and feet visible periodically, and an animal like scream coming from the trio for a few moments before Dude laid pinned and panting to the ground.

“Did I say something?”  T.K asked hearing the commotion then shrugged.  “Thanks for the food!  Though I could use something else too.”  His head moved from side to side, almost pinning each person with his blind eyes.  He patted the air where his leg should be.  “Seems that damn skag Scar came and stole my leg.  Don't know if it is a chew toy or he gave it to Nine-toes but I need my leg back.  Think you can handle that?”  

“Sure.  I guess.”  Tony said getting to her feet though Ruark remained to hold Dude until his temper was finished.  

“Great great.  Now don't let them son-of-a-biscuit-eating-Skags get to you!  He has three.  Mean bastards too.”

“Alright.  Anything else?”  Ruark asked slowly getting to his feet and pointing at Dude who glared up still breathing heavily.

“Nope.”  he shook his head and pointed over a hill.  “They be over there.  Now...I uh, I hate to send you away, you're great company and all... but I, I gotta go take a dump. I gotta take a dump something awful! Something real awful! Oh.. never mind... it's gone now." 

Tony shivered, Ruark laughed, and dude looked disgusted.  “Let's go.”  Dude said shaking his head and walking in the direction mentioned.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2011)

*The New World...*
They say you're not a real Marine until you've served your time in the New World. Many wear this accomplishment like a badge of honor, along with the  scars they've received in battle. However only the best of the best can say that they've served among the hallowed ranks of Marine Branch G5. If Marineford was the heart and soul of the Marines, then G5 was the sword and shield, located right on the doorstep of the Emperors themselves.  

Vice Admiral Wellington D. Bismark, Commandant of G5, raised the alarm as soon as his men had returned from their recon mission. He arose from his massive chair to his full height, well over forty feet tall, a full blooded giant among giants.  "SEND WORD TO HEADQUARTERS!! AMETHYST BLOOD HAS BEEN DEFEATED!!!!"

_Marineford..._
Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong stood at the window of his office, studiously peering through a telescope and taking notes. Times like these he was glad that his office afforded him a birds eye view of the women's locker room. Suddenly the door slammed open. Archer jumped in surprise as Rear Admiral Kimiko appeared, frantic and out of breath. She stared first at him, and then at the telescope. Archer returned her stare like a ten year old caught red handed with his hands in the cookie jar. 

"What are y-"  

"Uhhh...stargazing?" 

"But it's day time..." Kimiko shook her head and sighed. "Whatever, anyway we just received word from G5 sir. Amethyst Blood has been defeated!" 

Archer's eyes narrowed and his expression became deadly serious. "By whom?"

_Mariejois, a few hours later..._
"Raiva D. Tempestade!" 

Bartt smashed his fist over the conference table in anger. “We cannot let this stand!” he roared. The gray haired samurai paced back and forth in front of his two peers, his storm gray eyes darting quickly from one to the other. 

“This is certainly a problem,” Shinra Miyamoto said. The 115 year old elder statesman sat in his chair, stroking the glittering white fur of the snow fox nestled in his lap. During his 95+ years of service to the Marines and World Government, Shinra had seen and done it all, which of course explained the very serene and calm expression on his old and weathered face.  

“That’s an understatement Shinra-san.” Bartt replied tersely, annoyed at the old man’s calm demeanor. “The death of Amethyst may very well start a war that could destabilize the balance of world power. Who’s to say he won’t attack the other Emperors?” 

"He won't dream of going after that youngin Poseidon," Shinra declared. Poseidon was 87, but by Shinra's standards he was still a young punk, a very delusional and very powerful young punk.  

"Yes but who could've predicted that he would take out a Warlord and an Emperor in such a short time span. Given time who knows how much stronger he'll become." 

"Maybe the four of 'em will just kill each other."

Bartt shook his head. That was just wishful thinking. He stopped midstride and pointed sharply at the two men charged with the safety and protection of the World Government. Blake Godsend, the World Government Commander in Chief, and Archer Armstrong stood side by side at attention.  

“This Raiva should’ve been eliminated long before he got to the New World.”

Archer nodded matter of factly. "I agree. Send me to kill him. I *will* get the job done, and even if I die in the process it'll save you the loss of countless lives." 

All those in the room stared at Archer with surprised faces. "You're the Fleet Admiral and worth more then a thousand Marines. You're too important to be sent out into the field,"  Bartt replied. He shook his head and exchanged glances with his fellow Triumvirate. "No, you shall remain here Archer. This is exactly why we have the three Admirals and Shichibukai at our disposal."


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 19, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates​*
Ursla was startled a bit by the large man's reaction, though, she didn't show it. A woman never reveals her weakness to preying eyes, whether it's a sorrowful memory, an ugly blemish, or even being afraid. Ursla followed these guidelines down to a tee as seen here. The man reeked of blood and death all the while emitting a dangerous killing intent. Ursla always knew her captain was a bit crazy when it came down to choosing crewmmates (just take a look at the crew now........), but having this beast accompany them on the _Phoenix Dawn_ would be rather dangerous.

Rose appeared beside the man and shoved the entire tray of brownies down his throat. His reaction mimiced that of Ursla's......except ten-times worse. He fell to the ground in a heep with pale green skin. Rose then destroyed the roof of his cabin while offering him membership amongst the Phoenix Pirates. Surprise, surprise. Though it's impossible for him to respond at the moment seeing as though he may have a severe case of food poisoning.

"This is one choice I do not support." Ursla said, finally voicing her opinion while eyeing the beastly man upon the ground.

Rose frowned at the masseuse. "Awwwwwwww c'mon Ursla, you were mean before you joined too! And look at you now!"

"She's right ya' know. People can have a change in heart if you give them a chance." Sandrei said approaching Ursla. Ursla and Sandrei had spent some time together while imprisoned in the Blizzard Gaol. They learned a great deal about each other and Ursla even broke out of her comfort zone and became friends with what some people would call "A beast" as well.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2011)

*Aboard The Pirate's Glory...*

The old fashion ship had left the events of Topsville long behind them and had been sailing for some time now. Suddenly the body of a massive sea king flies out of the ocean and a lands right next to the ship. 

Jonah leaps from the ocean and lands on top of it, *"We'll be eatin' good tonight!"* he bellows as he removes his divers helmet. Silver peers over the railing with his trademark wicked grin, *"Atta boy Rot Jaw, how ye' cook beasties like dat I'll never know, Gihahaha!"* 

Cross leaned against the mast, smocking a cigarette in one hand and holding the paper in the other, *"Oi, boss, you're gona' wana see this,"* he says in his usual calm tone, handing over the paper.

Silver swipes it up with his mechanical arm and began to read. A devious grin takes over his face, and his cyborg eye begins to glow red, *"Dis'll do quite nicely..."*

*"What's the NEEeeEeeEeeeWwWsssssss Cap'n!"* Onagu says, doing a power slide towards Silver while playing his guitar, *"Seems ders a new Emperor on da seas boys!"*

The group all look at him in shock, *"One of the Yonkou were knocked from their throne?"* Jonah questions as he drags the beast aboard by its tail.

*"Aye, Amethyst Blood's been taken out, by dis ere fella,"* he holds up the paper for all to see Ravia D. Tempeste's scowling face, *"So what's the plan Captain?"*

*"Wit dis we can speed up our plans a bit, full speed'ahead Shikyo!"* the helmsman nods as he grabs the wheel, "Deez Yonkou are droppin' like flies, who knows when anoder spot might open up fellers..." he says in a haunting tone beginning to chuckle to himself as their ship cut through the sea.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 19, 2011)

-The Do-gooders-
To them if had felt like it had been so long they couldn't remember the name of the place they were traveling to. In reality it had been a few hours since the past happening that they can't remember too vividly either. They did remember enough though. They had coordinated with Captain Vic of the marines and found the whereabouts of the 2nd division of the Vanadium pirates. The Do-gooders were incredibly anxious to crush them. That group had caused too much pain and injustice. It was time to make them answer for it.

Brom Brawney was in his chambers. He had all sorts of axes he was sharpening. He had large ones (some larger then he was) for large damage. Average ones for warming-up. Small ones for shaving. He had a borderline psychotic smile as he sharpened them. It had been too long since he had a true test of strength.

Uncle K. I. CKButt meditated. His strength was all about calmness and rational decision making. Mercy was his strength and rational thought was his guidance. When he meditated it was as if he visited different planes. Nothing in this world mattered when he entered his meditation. However when he left he knew it would give him what he needed to defeat his enemies.

Florian practiced his swordsmanship basics. He was good but he knew there were thousands of people above him. His strength was that he had incredibly solid basic skills. At this point he didn't need ranged moves, or fancy trick skills. He just needed to be able to defeat his opponent and make sure not to be defeated himself.

Comanche was getting into his savage state of mind. His strength was his brutality. Making his opponents think that any second they could die and the pressure that put on them was a great advantage for Comanche. Right now his vision was red with anger. He just needed to focus on directing it.

Clark was just relaxing. He was calm and confident in his ability to defeat the 2nd division. As the leader he had to set the mood that no matter what they were going to provide justice. So all he did was await the encounter that was going to happen.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line, The Glowing Future
> 
> Braska Hextor​*
> As Clemens began her tale of the recent past of what herself and the young girl Lucy had gone through the knight held the helm firmly while his concerned gaze rest upon the features of the red head. He did not know of the man named Zane Garrick but he sounded like a rather imposing figure as well as man who was blinded by his own justice, an enemy of the Revolutionaries without a doubt. Braska could somewhat imagine the foulness the ex-marine must have gone through considering his own experiences when the marines took over Shinpou without obvious cause or reason, but performing monstrous acts like bandits rather than defenders of peace and order. However by the sounds of it this woman had some decency in her to the point of rebelling against all she believed in for an act of good and kindness. Such traits were few and far between now days. Clemen’s entire dream had been completely shattered by the ill actions of men masking their own vile intentions with the title of justice. This was not something that could be forgiven so easily. The swordsman continued to listen to her tale though before bringing up his own thoughts, yet the resolve flared in his eyes showed his understanding and feeling towards her situation. As her eyes shone with hint of tears he felt his heart drop into the floor but kept a stern and controlled outer layer.
> ...



Braska's story was truly heartbreaking. Clemens couldn't imagine the pain he had gone through. In this dark and twisted era of the Marines, Clemens wasn't surprised to hear such a tale of woe. These days it seemed that everyone had such a story to tell. She didn't know quite how to react when he swore to protect both she and Lucy. That wasn't just something you said lightly, and she could see that he clearly meant it. A comrade in arms? That was perfectly fine. However Clemens wanted nor needed a glorified bodyguard in shining armor.  

Clemens listened with interest when he mentioned being a revolutionary. Lately she found herself thinking more and more of the revolutionary army. Their goal of toppling the World Government resonated deeply with her in a way that it hadn't before. The oath she took to destroy those responsible for the destruction of Ohara was still fresh in her mind.  Clemens shook her head and shrugged at Braska's question of what she intended to do next. She had basically been winging it since Ohara, living life one day at a time, always wary for Cipher Pol and the Marines, always putting Lucy's safety above her own. Clemens briefly glanced at Lucy. The girl seemed to be tinkering with Braska's armor. Lucy did a lot of that, tinkering with objects, making them better. It was her gift. 

"We entered the Grand Line for two reasons. The first is to search for poneglyphs," Clemens declared. She reached into her satchel and pulled out a battered old journal. There was a dried bloody handprint on the leatherbound cover, which Clemens refused to wipe away. It was Professor Thorn's last gift to her before he sacrificed himself. "This journal contains the known locations of all the poneglyphs discovered so far. The poneglpyhs are giant stones left behind by an ancient kingdom. They contain hidden messages. Which of course leads to the second reason..." Clemens hesitated for a second. So far she had told no one about her intentions, not even Lucy. Even in her own head it seemed like a half baked scheme, more likely to fail then succeed. "Which is that once we find a certain poneglpyh, we'll be able to decipher the secret location of an ancient superweapon."  She looked up at Braska with the glimmer of vengeance in her eyes. 

"We plan to use the power of this superweapon to crush the World Government, and make those responsible for all this suffering pay."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2011)

*The World Pirates~ Mist Island*​*The man known as Kent...! ​*
Various attacks slammed into the monstrous beasts that had surrounded the unsuspecting Avenging Norseman. These attacks only made the creatures more angrier, though. Duke gritted his teeth as he commanded a chain that was attached to the ship to battle the fiendish creatures. He watched as Kaya and Rush went to work, knocking back several monsters and his navigator flying through the mist, cutting through their bodies. Brolly was probably still in the kitchen and Shishi... Shishi was occupied with keeping the ship moving through the mist and was doing the best he could with his new little body. The Warriors Three also assisted by firing the cannons into the mist and hoping to strike whatever they could. More and more creatures made their way to the Norseman, though, striking the ship. "I didn't escape from that bastard to get eaten by a bunch of scales!" Duke yelled, ducking as Annie fired at a mantis-like creature who had tried to slice the ship in half. It was hurt, but not defeated and merely went back into the darkness. It'd be back soon if they didn't get to land. Turning around quickly, "Shishi, how about getting us out of this mess!"

"I'm trying captain, gero~ But this... mist is messing with even my sensors, gero~"" Shishi said, now just spinning the helm randomly since his robotic capabilities had been thrown off by this odd form of nature. 

"Bah!" Duke yelled back, slammming a fist into the deck. A giant tentacle shot through the air towards the World Pirate captain. Duke punched at the tentacle, sending his giant metal chain flying towards it. "I'm sure Brolly will enjoy cooking some good old fried squid!" He announced, haivng the chain wrap around the tentacle... He then tries to pull the tentacle, feeling the octopus's immense weight on the other side. It was like he was fishing and he had nailed a huge one, but couldn't yet pull it out of the water. Just when the damn thing started to be lifted, it was knocked away! Duke rose an eyebrow, "What the hell?" He knew it wouldn't have retreated on it's own... Unless, someone knocked it away.

When he came to this conclusion, two people land on his deck. One a woman, the other a man. "ARE THERE ANY MORE!?" The guy shouted, headphones on his air and his body drenched as if he had been in the water. "Need some help?" The woman asked, a rather helpful look on her face as she held out a hand. They awaited Duke's reply, . _"Who the hell are these motherfuckers?"_ Duke thought in his head, examining them. _"Ah!"_ A light bulb pops over his head. If these guys wanted to help... "Would you like to join my crew?" Duke asked. The entire crew who were busy fighting these sea creatures from hell look over at their captain, dumbfounded. Before they can reply, a flying creature comes flying out of the kitchen. It was beaten, broken. Behind it was a less then calm Brolly. The chef looked incredibly pissed off and he roars, "Kitchen messy! Me make monsters messy!"

The Warriors Three's jaw drop at the frightening Brolly, "SOOO SCARY~" They exclaim, shaking next to each other. Duke grinned, "That's our chef!" He told the two who were still looking confused on Duke's proposal. Rush however gritted his teeth as he slammed two monster's into each other.

 "For the love of Oda! Not here..." The bunny man said, pressing off a beast and landing in front of his captain.

 "Duke! You've done some crazy stuff in the past but this is unfortunately at the top of the list." Duke gives him that same clueless expression. "Not here!" Rush let out as he kicked a flying bird to the side, which was then knocked into a jelly wall by Brolly and sliced into pieces by Kaya. Duke frowned and then looks back at the mist. New, interesting people always distracted him so for a second he had forgotten about their current situation. "Oh yeah..."

He runs over to Shishi who was steering the ship through the use of a booster seat, *"SHISHI! GET US THE HELL OUT OF HERE!"* Duke commanded. Shishi doesn't even bother with coming up with a reply, instead he pushes the helm and the ship fly forwards, knocking through several smaller creatures and luckily avoiding the ones that could swallow the ship. Shishi and Duke high-five as the Norseman slams into the shore, the beasts far behind them in the darker part of the sea surrounding Mist Island. After the crew's sudden stop, everyone takes a breather to calm down. Duke grins, well aware that he had barely made it of there alive. He pats Annie on the back, his newest crewmate, "Just your average day in the life of a World Pirate! Exhilarating, ain't it?" He asked her, but before she could answer, Duke walks over to Naomi and Kent. "So have you two considered what I said earlier? We, the World Pirates, future rulers of the world owe you one!" 

A red-haired girl ran towards the beach, along with several other villagers. They had seen the commotion out at sea all the way from the village. Alexis, was rather concerned about the condition of her reckless captain who had rushed out into the sea almost immediately after hearing of a ship being caught in the monster frenzy. Alexis shuddered on what she had been told about the Mist creatures. Although they were Sea-KIngs, they were incredibly old Sea-Kings, existing before man even learned how to write, probably. At the same time, this interested here... Adventure, exploration, ancient Sea-Kings weren just one of the many frightening new things she'd encounter on her adventures with the Cipher Pirates. 

Seeing a giant viking ship, tossed on the shore, she picks up speed and waves her hand at the ship, hoping her captain was aboard... Otherwise, he was out there, being ripped to shreads by those creatures.

"Kent!" Alexis yelled out. She looks around, hopefully the rest of the crew would be arriving soon. 

"Gravity Pounce!" Alexis says, pushing off the ground with her gravity lowered. Like an astronaut on the moon, with a single bound she lands on the Norseman. "You survived!" She says after seeing Kent. Naomi was there too, which ensured Kent's safety, due to the woman being incredibly powerful.

Duke grins when he sees the red-head... It had always been somewhat of an attractive feature to him (probably because he himself was a red-head), "Red hair!" He exclaimed, striking the air with a fist. "This just means more crewmembers! Maybe, there are even more crewmembers to be found on this island!" He announced, still looking at the now three people who were on his ship.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 20, 2011)

*World Government Science Compound*

Stavio was sweating all over as he entered Volk's office with a government report in hand. He gritted his teeth as he approached Volk's desk. "Doctor..." Volk wasn't at his desk. Stavio turned and saw lights on in the next room. Volk sat in one corner of the room with his helmet off, working on something. However, he had his back turned to Stavio. From what could be seen, the scalp of his head had several white bandages wrapped around it with a few strands of grey hair sticking out. His skin was also fairly pale, even compared to Stavio's. "Oh, Volk. Did you-" 

*"Yes, I already know. Seido informed me. This Raiva person is a bit more of a tough customer than I originally thought."* Volk continued tinkering with the small mechanical object in his hands. He picked up a screwdriver at his foot and started unscrewing several bolts. 

Stavio frowned. "Listen, Volk. I only agreed to work with you again because it meant I'd be be given #10. But now that she's run off, I'm finding myself increasingly doubtful of your ability to handle the situation. With one of the emperors dead, it's only a matter of time before this causes a ripple in both the pirate world and the government's agenda." Volk placed the small mechanical object in his coat, picked up his helmet, and putting it back on. "Don't forget that technically you still owe me that android. You're lucky I'm not asking for more. After what I did for you after what happened with Martell...you're still indebted to me. You at least owe me that." Volk got up and walked past Stavio, back into his massive office.

As he made his way past his desk, he walked towards a large object concealed underneath a black tarp. *"Stavio. Do calm down. I have someone working on locating the android at this very moment."*

"Who?" Stavio asked with an agitated tone.

*"Nate."* Stavio sighed. "Grenville? He doesn't seem the type to take a job like that. But I hope for your sake this works. I kept my end of the deal. I'm working on every one of the other nine androids."

*"And for that I'm grateful. Now regarding the Raiva incident."* Volk pulled the tarp off, revealing the giant red chest from Red Sun. "I'd forgotten about that. Seido got the key, right?" 

*"Indeed he did. The contents of this chest should be more than enough to protect us should anything happen. Now, I think it's about time I met with a certain someone. If you'll excuse me.* Volk walked past Stavio, who turned and narrowed his eyes at Volk as he exited the room. _"He'd better hope Nate gets that girl back here soon. I've never mentioned half of what goes on here to the government. Next time I visit Archer, I might not be able to hold my tongue."_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

*Kent*

"Of course I'm alive," Kent said with a cocky grin. "I _am_ incredibly awesome after all."

The wind and waves and screams of dying monsters had prevented Kent from really processing the eyepatch man's words earlier, but now they struck home. Kent started to laugh.

*"J...Join your crew?"* He asked in between giggles, his voice intentionally deepened because for some reason the eyepatch guy sounded really similar to him and if he kept talking the way he normally did there was bound to be some confusion. *"As if! You obviously don't know who you're talking to!"* He drew himself up to full height, and suddenly there was a large white flag with a red crown in the center behind him, waving proudly in wind that hadn't been there before. He struck a heroic pose.

*"I'm Kent the Red, ex-marine, ex-cipher pol agent, ex-starshine monk, current leader of the Cipher Pirates and First King of the Red Kingdom, defeater of the marine crew Marine Horizon, stealer of the Bonebuster warship, conquerer of Gyatso of Clearwater island and recent escapee of The Castle prison!"* He said proudly. As soon as he finished, both the flag and the wind vanished. *"You've just docked with the most recent addition to the Red Kingdom, Mist island!"* He said, motioning to the rest of the island. He then rubbed his chin, looking over the world pirates with a careful eye. *"Hmmm...you guys don't seem half bad...I'll bet I could arrange for at least a few of you to take High Lord status, if you so wish,"* he said. *"How about it?"*

Kaya, who had been in the air scouting out the island, had been absent for Kent's little spiel. The thick mist made scouting near impossible, but she had at least gotten a good view of the town and surrounding area.

She tucked in her wings and landed with a thump beside Duke, watching the other crew carefully. They were...interesting, but nothing remarkable...until she laid eyes on Kent.

"_You,"_ She snarled, yanking her sword from it's sheath and pointing it at Kent. The Cipher Pirate Captain didn't seem unduly worried there was suddenly a sword in his face, but at this point Kaya didn't really care.

"Don't listen to him Duke," Kaya said, keeping the sword only inches from Kent's nose. "I've messed with him before. He's..to put it lightly...kind of a douche."

Kent placed one hand over his heart in mock pain. *"Im wounded. How's it hanging princess?"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> "Of course I'm alive," Kent said with a cocky grin. "I _am_ incredibly awesome after all."
> 
> ...



*World Pirates ~ Mist Island*​
Alexis face-palmed at her captain's words, "Geez, laying it on a bit thick aren't you?" She said to Kent who had a big, wide grin on his face. Alexis then looked at these mysterious travellers. "Who are you-" Before she could ask of what they were doing on the island, one of them rushed forward and pointed a blade at her captain's throat. Everyone looked startled by this, especially the man with the eye-patch. Alexis looked at Kent and the girl who had the sword pointed at him. 

_"Huh?" _Alexis throught, raising an eyebrow as she notices the way they were looking at each other. It was as if they had a past together... 

"Former Lovers!" Alexis exclaimed, blood draining from her face as she came to the conclusion. Kaya and Kent look at Alexis who had crumpled to the floor, *"What!?"* The two shouted before going back to each other, Kaya glaring while Kent seemed to be laughing it off.

*"STOP!" *Duke shouted, his fists clenched tightly. Kaya frowned as Duke glares at Kent, "You reject my offer to join the World Pirates? Greatest pirate crew in all of the World?" He asked and then Duke flips Kent off, grinding his teeth together, "Kent the Red, eh? I honestly don't give a darn who you are!" He exclaimed. "The name is Duke Kaiser, captain of the World Pirates, future emperor of the world, owner of Moonshine Island and Littleback Town! My bounty is also 56,000,000, top that! I fought Moby Bridges  of the Shichibukai and lived!" He shouts, open up his coat so that his large X-shaped scar can be seen. Once he was done with his little introduction, Duke turns his back on Kent. Duke adjusts his eye-patch and looked at Mist Island, "Mist Island, eh? Sorry buddy... But after what we went through in there." He says, pointing towards the mist where they had fought the creatures from earlier.

 "I think I want this place to be mine!" He shout, opening his arms and shouting in a grandiose fashion. Duke then turned around and still, glaring at Kent he says, "I kindly... reject your offer to become High Lords of Red Kingdom... so fuck off!" He told Kent. The entire crew was startled by their captain's sudden aggressiveness. Normally, Duke was just boastful and loud, but running into a man similar to his own nature had ignited a competitve flame deep inside his soul. As he glared at Kent, all Duke saw was competition. 

After he was finished with his long and drawn out proclamation, Duke looked at his navigator and then at Kent. He didn't really know much about Kaya's past, for they had met in Littleback's marine base (before Duke had utterly destroyed it). He already disliked Kent, but apparently he had hurt one of his crewmate's. Duke crossed his arms and looks down at the ground. He was still trying to decide on how this was going to go. He had to remind himself that Kent had helped him escape from the Mist monsters, but at the same time he really wanted to deck him here and now. "What business do you have with him?" Duke asked, what Kaya said would be the determining factor of Duke's next action.

*-On another part of the Island-​*
*"Tch." *

A slim man looked down at the bodies of his underlings, the Iron Mask Pirates. He glares at them and walks through the defeated pirate crew, hoping to find at least one that was alive. He didn't care if he stepped on them, they were nothing but trash after their failure. Eventually, he steps on the head of one who squeaks out, "Captain..." The man looked down at the body, *"Eh?"* He asked. Suddenly the pirate got to his feet, ripping the broken Iron Mask from his face. "I have shamed you Captain Falgor! We failed to beat them!" He yelled out, beating his hands against the ground. "I am not worthy to wear the Iron Mask of the Crew!" He shouts. Falgor smiles at his underling's shame, this was how loyal they were to him, even if they were incredibly worthless. Falgor bent down to his knees, *"Tell me... Who the hell did this to you?"* Even if he found his crew to be failures, this was still an insult to him, to beat up his pirate crew. "The... They called themselves the Cipher Pirates!" 

Falgor flinches at the name, not out of recognition, but due to the fact that there was another pirate crew on the island...* "This messes with my plans." *He mutters. "*Get yourself together and get the others up too!" *Falgor commanded.* "We need to go back to the ship if you guys are going to be any use!" *Falgor then turned his back on his underling who was looking confused. He sighed, "Captain has been so... distant, recently." He stated, however, he would cotninue to follow this man to the end of the earth as he had pledged those many years ago. So he started to shake his fellow pirates, who started to rise, groaning. 

They follow after their captain who was walking with a wide-grin on his face. We go to a close-up on it and see that he is wearing a iron mask over the top of his head. This was how he had earned his nickname...

*Falgor 'The Iron Mask'
Captain of the Iron Mask Pirates
Bounty: 51,000,000*​
He and his broken crew walked all the way back to their ship, on the other side of their island. As they passed a cliff that hung over them, a voice calls out, "Hello~" Falgor looked up at the cliff. *"Huh?"* He said, seeing a vague outline on top of the cliff that was veiled by mist. The figure leaped from the top landing in front of Falgor and his men. The crew immediately reached for their weapons and despite being beaten earlier, they were ready to put their lives on the line for their captain. "Calm, down." The person said, now clearly a man with tanned skin, white hair, and dangerous-looking gold eyes. Several other people land behind him, a woman with a fan in hand, a man who seemed to have multiple pair of arms, and two other young-looking men. 

"I'm here to discuss a proposition." The man told Falgor, a wicked smile on his face.

*Gon Montenbainne*
*Treasure Hunter*
*Head of the Montenbainne Family*​


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 20, 2011)

*Mist Island​*
Kent's eyes narrowed as Duke rejected his offer, but before he had the chance to respond there was a sword in his face. On the other end of it was a familiar looking girl with red hair and...wings?

"Don't listen to him Duke," the girl said. "I've messed with him before. He's..to put it lightly...kind of a douche."

Kent placed one hand over his heart in mock pain. "I'm wounded. How's it hanging princess?" Before Kaya had the chance to respond however, she was interrupted by Kent's own redheaded navigator, Alexis. 

"Former Lovers!" Kent simply laughed at the idea, but Kaya seemed angrier - he couldn't help notice that the sword was several inches closer to his face then when this confrontation had begun.

"What business do you have with him?"

Duke's voice seemed to snap Kaya back to her senses, and she lowered the sword, albeit barely. It not rested directly in front of his throat, the edge of the glade lightly touching his skin. 

"It's a long-" Kent started to say, but Kaya jabbed the sword at him, drawing blood. Kent wiped it away and waggled his eyebrows.

"Before I joined the World Pirates," Kaya explained, her gaze shifting back to Duke, "I was believed to be a prophet of Oda. I had a temple, a following..."

"An overinflated sense of importance..."

"Quiet," Kaya growled, jabbing the sword at him again. Again, Kent was barely fazed, even as the blood trickled down his bare chest. "This one here," Kaya continued, looking back towards Kent, "Belonged to a small religious sect a few islands over. The Starshine Monks, I think they were called. They used their inner spirits to manifest an aura that helped them fight. Anyway, this one got rowdy and picked a fight with me...so I gave him that," Kaya said, pointing at the long scar that ran nearly all the way up Kent's body.

"I've gotten stronger," Kent said with a shrug. "Anyway, now that that's done with..."

"The story isn't over yet," Kaya said, her eyes narrowing.

Kent gave her a puzzled look. "Yes it is."

"No, it's not," Kaya said, her voice dangerously low. "A few weeks later, you came back."

"Oooooooh," Kent said, snapping his fingers and grinning. "That's right! I had just been exiled from the Shine Monks and I was drinking a lot because I could...unfortunately, I wasn't too great at handling alcohol."

"No, you weren't." Kaya said. "You staggered in and picked another fight, except this time your moves were harder to predict. You brought the ENTIRE TEMPLE DOWN around our ears!" She shouted. "Everything we had worked so hard to build, and you RUINED IT!"

Kent shrugged. "Yeah...I'm pretty good at that." He grinned. "Ready for round three, Princess? I'll kick your ass now, that's for sure."


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Mist Island​*
> Kent's eyes narrowed as Duke rejected his offer, but before he had the chance to respond there was a sword in his face. On the other end of it was a familiar looking girl with red hair and...wings?
> 
> "Don't listen to him Duke," the girl said. "I've messed with him before. He's..to put it lightly...kind of a douche."
> ...



*World Pirates~ Mist Island*​
Duke listened intently to Kaya's story, along with the rest of the crew who had never really knew much about Kaya's history due to the fact that they never talked much about personal things. The entire time, Kent had a big grin on his face... _"This guy a monk?" _ Duke thought, rather suprised about this. When he pictured a monk inside his head, they didn't look like this at all. Kent lacked the bald head, staff, and the general peaceful look of  a monk. Instead, he looked like a pirate, quite simply and that was what he was, especially after hearing what he'd done to Kaya. Once Kaya had finished her story, Duke narrows his eye at Kent. "You're scum..." The World Pirates captain muttered under his breathe, his fists now clenched even tighter then before. He wanted to wrap them around Kent's throat and choke him to death, but he controlled himself.

"Ready for round three, Princess? I'll kick your ass now, that's for sure."

When he said this, Duke couldn't help but snap. "No!" He roared, "Not on my ship!" Kent and Kaya looked at Duke who had now unclenched his fists along with his jaw apparently, which hung in the air as he yelled at Kent. "You won't hurt Kaya again!" He proclaimed, pointing a finger at Kent which shook, showing the anger he was feeling right now.

"Kaya, was apparently important years ago... She had a place in the World and you ruined it." He states, walking towards Kent. Even though the Cipher Pirate had helped him escape impending doom, all thoughts of gratitude had been wiped from Duke's mind. They were now replaced by anger... He walks past Kaya, not looking at her. He didn't care about the past, but it was clear that this guy had hurt Kaya in the past. He also wanted his island, which was a major problem in Duke's eyes. Duke slammed his head into Kent's and shouts, "I'll kick your ass myself if I have too!"

Alexis, now realizing that there wasn't any kind of love in Kaya and Kent's relationship, hopped to her feet. "Captain!" She shouted. Duke leaps back from Kent who still held a smug grin on his face even after all this, "Wipe that grin off your face, bastard!" He exclaimed. *"Animate: Trap!" *Duke yells, utilizing his newest move. Energy coursed out of his body and shot towards the board beneath Kent. One of the boards sprung to life, popping out of the ground which propels Kent through the air at high speeds and off the Norseman. "Good riddance!" Duke said.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 20, 2011)

*Staz

Hunting 20 millions in the Grand Line ​*
_Grand Line - Kogi island_



A small marine ship, big enough to carry five or six people, landed on Kogi Island?s port. This island is known for it?s acceptance for pirates and marines equally as long as all of them go there to make some business that don?t mean any risk for civilians and merchants. Even the pirates tend to follow the rules here since it isn?t a place where they can get much by destroying and robbing it; some of the travelers use this island as their supplier specially when talking about food.  

It had passed 5 days since Staz found out about the twenty million bounty the navy was offering for a man that apparently had killed many civilians though actually as a pirate he hasn?t done more than that. The name of the man was Giovanni Rayte apparently born in one of the islands of the Grand Line."He looks like a tough old man however you look at this poster"he said coming out from on e of the doors of the ship with the wanted poster of Giovanni in his hand."Kikikiki a perrfect challenge, it?s been a while since I had a fight"with that the black-haired young man jumped off of the ship and landing on the pier.

"Let?s make some research"walking into the town, to both sides of his little ship, two galleons obviously property of pirates. As long as he walked through the street he could see many stores, in them everything that someone could need to travel was there; specially food and clothes were being sold pretty well. 

*"Shut the fuck up and come here old man!!"*the loud voice of a man was heard as the people around started to gather near of one of the stands. Curiously the adventurer got near as well. There in the middle of the crowd, two young men were bullying a man of around fifty years old; by their looks both guys were pirates and well the man was quite nervous, apparently the old man tried to make the pay for the food the ate minutes ago and those assholes were making clear that they would not pay."But you two ate quite a lot you shall pay"the old man said as one of the pirates was holding him from the collar*"Shut up already"*. 

"/Maybe that guy knows something about Giovanni! let?s go ask him/"he thought ignoring completely the scene in front of him. walking in front of the crowd some people started to whisper"Hooo is it a little hero here?" the other pirate said watching how Staz was going near of them but what was the surprise of everyone when he"Hey old man, do ya know something about this guy?"the traveler asked, everyone there fell immediately to the ground was that guy and idiot? or he just did not care?


----------



## Vash TS (Jul 20, 2011)

*Keng VS. The Shining Marine*

Keng looked on at his opponent with the golden sword, he swung Kuroc and a dark black (yes I said dark black) slash flew out toward his opponent. He ran in behind the slash and as soon as the man blocked the attack he swung Blood Fury at the man. The sword glowed with red light as he fed on Keng's battle lust.

"Are you ever going to attack!" Keng said getting mad

The golden haired marine flashed and slashed Keng in the back, it had been a while since Keng was in a serious fight, he ignored the slash and swung both his swords as he twisted behind him the man ducked and rolled to avoid the attack. Keng planted a boot on him sending him through a house. He swung two of his swords again the two attacks combining into a swirl of red and black. It slammed into the house completely destroying it. Keng spat on the ground as dust rose from the destroyed house. 

"Only a single attack" Keng said

He turned his gaze on the squad of marines a few of them pulled out weapons and guns and aimed at Keng but he didn't plan to fight them. 

"_You can't kill Lt. Rios that easily!_" 

Keng heard the rubble behind him moving he saw something like a golden light coming from under the rubble. A man covered in golden light erupted out of the ruined house the man stood there bathed in light. All the wounds on his body seemed to be healing up. 

"_That's the Lt. Life Return technique_" Keng heard on of them say
"So it seems I'll just have to keep killing you until you're dead" Keng said

One more ring on Blood Fury light up and a thin red aura surrounded Keng, he dashed forward and swung Kuroc downwards the marine blocked using his other hand to hold the back of his sword to brace the blow. The ground beneath his feet sunk with the power of the attack. He swung Blood Fury sideways but there was just a golden flash and the man was gone.

"_That's the Lt. Golden Soru_" 
"*SHUT UP*" Keng roared and swung Kuroc at the men 

The grizzly slash send the men scampering, pain blossomed on Keng's hand and Kuroc dropped to the ground with a loud clatter. He looked down to see a wound that would end his life as a swordsman. 

"You will never hold a sword in that hand again" the golden haired marine said
"I only need one hand anyways!" Keng roared

All the rings on Blood Fury lit up, the red aura around him flared up much bigger than his opponents golden aura. Keng moved in a burst of speed and swung his sword before his opponent could move. There was a splash of blood and a hand flew into the air and dropped unceremoniously on the ground. The golden haired marine smiled as his arm began to grow back. 

"So that's how this is going to be" Keng said

His red aura dances around about his body filling him with strength, he charged his opponent and his own aura flared almost matching Keng's aura. There were several loud clangs as Keng and his opponent traded blows. It was all Keng could do at the moment. He caught sight of the other sword stuck in the ground off to the side. It was a bigger sword than Blood Fury and he didn't have to be holding it to gain it's effects. He needed more power and Kuroc was too far away.

"I won't lose to this golden fucker" Keng said spitting on the ground

He swung Blood Fury and a huge red energy blast flew out which was cut in half by his opponent. He dashed with all his might toward where the sword stood in the ground. He had to reach it.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 21, 2011)

Kagami picked herself off the floor after laughing throughout the entire scene. She wiped a tear from her eye and put an arm around Ruark and Dude, "You guys are all right!"

"You however," she said pointing to TK, "Shitting yourself in public. Not cool."

Shinpachi had been frozen in place after getting scolded by Tony. "But...I...but...it was...." he then felt instantly better about the situation when he saw TK's hand brush Tony's chest. Sonofabitch deserved it for that! Despite that though he apologised to the blind old man, who waved the whole incident off whilst chomping into his food after dusting it off a little. It made Shinpachi a little queasy, turned around away from him and sheepishly walked behind Tony. 

They soon reached a massive wooden and rock barricade. Kagami looked at Shinpachi and Tony and had an idea. "Hey guys, this is where you two come in. Blow apart that piece of crap so we can get in there and get Nine-balls..."

"Nine-toes." Mion corrected her

"Right. Him too. We'll have a little wander around." Kagami grinned and lead the rest of th party away. "Hehe, hopefully we see some real fireworks soon!"

Shinpachi looked at Tony, turning a deep red and stammered "Yeah..you need to blow this. The wall!. We need to blow up the doll. The wall! This wall needs to explode." he hurriedly searched through his pockets "uh...I have this. It should be enough to demolish the wall."

Shinpachi was sweating and feeling faint. He was alone with Tony, though in reality the rest of the group was looking on from behind a large boulder.

"Good lord, I've never seen anyone perform this bad." Kagami said

"Perform bad at what?" Mion asked confused

"Bad at telling a girl he likes her!" Kagami said raising her voice enough so Shinpachi would also hear. "Sweet Oda, this is like being in school again."

"I like her too." Mion said nodding

Kagami looked at her. "Well thanks for putting THAT image in my head. Right guys?" Kagami said looking at Ruark and Dude and put up a high five sign. "No, I mean...hmm...how to put this...." she then realised Mion had lived with animals her whole life.

"Oh! yeah Shinpachi wants to mate with Tony!" Kagami said proudly.

Mion looked on. "Thhen he should just tear off her clothes and do so. I shall help him." she got up and walked towards them. Kagami dived and grabbed her ankle.

"No no no no. As much as I'd pay to see Shinpachi almost die of a heart attack over that, it's better we don't interfere." Kagami said. Mion looked down at the group, a little confused at the whole procedure but shrugged her shoulders and sat down beside them.

Kagami turned to Dude whilst all this was going on. "Quite a temper you got there buddy. How'd you know Mr Blind-and-shits-himself?

Meanwhile, the pair looked at the barricade. It had a lot of holes in it, which could be exploited for structural weakness. Shinpachi shook as he gave the tubes to Tony. "So...not sure where I should put it. The tubes I mean. Nothing else! I mean you know the dynamics of the wall and its weak points right, where would you like it. I mean which hole, I mean...the walls not yo...uh....yeah." Shinpachi was having issues.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 21, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Braska's story was truly heartbreaking. Clemens couldn't imagine the pain he had gone through. In this dark and twisted era of the Marines, Clemens wasn't surprised to hear such a tale of woe. These days it seemed that everyone had such a story to tell. She didn't know quite how to react when he swore to protect both she and Lucy. That wasn't just something you said lightly, and she could see that he clearly meant it. A comrade in arms? That was perfectly fine. However Clemens wanted nor needed a glorified bodyguard in shining armor.
> 
> Clemens listened with interest when he mentioned being a revolutionary. Lately she found herself thinking more and more of the revolutionary army. Their goal of toppling the World Government resonated deeply with her in a way that it hadn't before. The oath she took to destroy those responsible for the destruction of Ohara was still fresh in her mind.  Clemens shook her head and shrugged at Braska's question of what she intended to do next. She had basically been winging it since Ohara, living life one day at a time, always wary for Cipher Pol and the Marines, always putting Lucy's safety above her own. Clemens briefly glanced at Lucy. The girl seemed to be tinkering with Braska's armor. Lucy did a lot of that, tinkering with objects, making them better. It was her gift.
> 
> ...



*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line, The Glowing Future

Braska Hextor​*
The Knight was surely old fashioned. He had not known these two for very long at all and already, upon his code of honour, he was swearing to protect them. Though Clemens appeared like someone who could look out for herself something about the young girl, Lucy, drove him to take up for his sword to protect something more. Perhaps that was Rynias? will, for him to find something, or someone, worth swearing his life for. That small girl had lost everything and everyone and now had been made a target for the world to zone in on. Such actions by the World Government were truly unforgivable and he would make sure they paid for such monstrous intentions. However by the sounds of it he was not the only one with such destructive ideas towards the World Government. Clemens did answer his question with something he found rather surprising, even troubling. He watched as she brought forth an old journal, the signature of blood pressed upon it. He connected the dots to the incident in Ohara. The ex-marine continued to describe her search for objects known as poneglyphs that would help her locate and ancient superweapon with the power to topple the World Government. 

The glimmer in her eyes was not unlike his own right after Rynia?s death, but her pain seemed to boil more strongly, her vengeance more profoundly. The swordsman did not doubt in his soul whatsoever that she would go at this dream without any hesitation but could she use such a thing when the time came? If it even did. He kept this to himself however and instead nodded to her words in consideration, though the shock of such possible power was apparent on his features.
*?An ancient superweapon, hmm.?* Braska said quietly as he turned his gaze back to the open waters, occasionally glancing to the log pose on his wrist. Something like this seemed like a very dangerous task indeed, something two girls should not aspire to complete alone. 
*?The World Government must be forced to pay for their crimes and one day they shall. I do not know what kind of power this ancient superweapon has but if it can be used as an instrument against the World Government then it is worth a shot.?* That?s right. He had no real direction in his life apart from grow stronger; protect innocents should he come across it. Perhaps a quest of this magnitude would assist him in both his duties. Not to mention should the Government catch wind of Clemens intention they would send marines of insane strength to stop her. A man could never forgive himself to leave them to such a fate. 
*?If you would allow it, I shall join you on this search. The Revolutionaries could use someone like you. You have a lot of passion and heart for what is truly right. Not the marines? false justice of delivering death on any that oppose them. Do you have any leads for the location of any poneglyphs??*

Just then the rustle of metal clanging sounded across the deck of the ship as Lucy had pushed herself to her feet and attempted to pull over some of the heaviest pieces of armour. Braska quickly slipped past the helm of his ship and towards the girl with an inquisitive expression. He had let her fiddle with his armour since he believed it was only a young girl?s curiosity. However upon glancing over what she had done his eyes widened in awe and his mouth hung open. The damages had been repaired and even some pieces made stronger. He blinked a few times as he tried to meld words but Lucy got there before him. 
?I fixed it up for you, Mr. Knight. I hope that?s okay.? A smile beamed on her lips. Lucy had always been genius when it came to this kind of thing. Tora?s arm had bee somewhat different to armour but she could adapt fairly professionally to the difference. It was outstanding. 
*?You did this? it is amazing. You certainly have a talent, Lucy. Thank you so much.?* His gratitude was returned by a bigger grin of joy. 
?If you ever get beated up, I can fix you, ?kay?? The knight finally smiled himself, that same fatherly expression he wore as he remembered the times with the Prince and Princess with Shinpou when they were her age. He placed a hand on the top of her head and rubbed her hair affectionately. 
*?It is a deal.?* After a few moments past he returned to his feet and made his way back to the helm of the ship. His mood had obviously picked up.
*?You should get some rest, both of you. There are a few rooms below the deck for you to take as your own. With any luck we will head to land shortly.?* He offered Clemens a small smile as he passed her and secured his position on the helm. 

Their next destination?


----------



## Noitora (Jul 21, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford​*
The chef flashed about the ship slamming his fork into everything that was not human for a short period after he burst out of the kitchen. Though during his time of violence the ship had began to break free from the battleground and towards the island. Once the last creature had been defeated and no more boarded their vessel the chef stood at the back of the Avenging Norseman shaking his fist viciously with his eyes flaring. He would never forgive those that survived for the abuse his kitchen received at their hands but at least fro now they had been beaten back and the crew moved to safety. Talking went on at his back though he did not recognise any of it for the moment, Brolly had a tendency to phase in and out of what was going on around him at random times. His own little world, as Duke put it. The chef turned finally once he was satisfied the monsters were terrified of his shaking fist, even if they had no idea what he was doing or even saw him, and made his way down to the rest of pirates that had collected on the deck of the Avenging Norseman. A few of them were certainly not part of the World Pirates. The situation was even unclear, as the blonde announced himself in a rather loud fashion yet Kaya pointed her sword towards him and began to tell a tale. The air was heated and tensions were high, though Brolly did not particularly notice any of this.

“He scrawny. Need more yummies to get big.” The World Pirate cook said though he was generally ignored due to the drama afoot. He continued to stand at the back of the collection with an unreadable expression on his face, his tongue hang out as usual, and his smile stretched outwards. Though when he heard the end of the story he began to grasp the situation a bit more as well as understand Dukes anger towards the trespasser. Something in the past occurred between Kaya and the scrawny Captain that made her sad and now he was mocking it which made Duke mad. As they came close to fighting Brolly ran a hand over his chin.
“Cake cheer peoples up.” He said to himself and nodded positively. Again his words fell on deaf ears. The chef hung his body forwards in a flush of sadness. Poor Brolly, he was never good in these kinds of intense situations. He either ruined the mood or simply could not get involved in them. At that point the blonde Captain, known as Kent the Red, was blown off the ship by Duke in a fit of anger. The possibility of crew fight was increasing, but at that moment they chef saw his kitchen once again. The wall had been completely destroyed, causing him to run over in a flourish of shock. 
“Oh no! Who do this!?” He called out in anguish. One of the Warrior Trio blinked as he looked over at the chefs antics. 
“Uh… you did, Brolly.” The chef waved his fork above his head and roared out in heroic anger.
“I never let kitchen be hurt again!” And so the vow was made, to protect the kitchen at all costs. Meanwhile, Brolly forgot what was occurring between the World Pirates and the Cipher Pirates.

After the oath to protect the kitchen was finished the chef almost insantly appeared sitting on the deck with a bowl of sake in front of him and a cup in his hands. As he sipped upon the drink a low 'hmm' escaped him in contemplation. The crew seemed to be up in arms about something, but he could not put his finger on what.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 21, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *World Pirates~ Mist Island*​
> Duke listened intently to Kaya's story, along with the rest of the crew who had never really knew much about Kaya's history due to the fact that they never talked much about personal things. The entire time, Kent had a big grin on his face... _"This guy a monk?" _ Duke thought, rather suprised about this. When he pictured a monk inside his head, they didn't look like this at all. Kent lacked the bald head, staff, and the general peaceful look of  a monk. Instead, he looked like a pirate, quite simply and that was what he was, especially after hearing what he'd done to Kaya. Once Kaya had finished her story, Duke narrows his eye at Kent. "You're scum..." The World Pirates captain muttered under his breathe, his fists now clenched even tighter then before. He wanted to wrap them around Kent's throat and choke him to death, but he controlled himself.
> 
> "Ready for round three, Princess? I'll kick your ass now, that's for sure."
> ...



*Kent*

Kent was enjoying himself. Really, he was. Despite the fact that this newcomer had insulted him and his crew, despite the fact he had been stabbed _twice_ today, he was really having a good time. He could feel the power rolling off this crew, and the thought of a fight excited him.


"You won't hurt Kaya again!"

"What, got a crush?" Kent asked, still grinning. Kaya blushed scarlet and stabbed at him again, but this time he grabbed the sword by the blade and yanked it free of her grip. Kaya stumbled and drew back, eyes wide, and Kent casually tossed the sword off the ship and into the beach. Then, just for the added awesome, he licked the blood off his palm.

"My-"

*"Animate: Trap!" *

"Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn!" Kent shouted as he was thrown through the air. The move had caught him off guard, that's for sure - a Devil Fruit ability. The plank beneath him had bucked him off. _So he can manipulate wood, huh?_ Kent thought to himself. _I've faced tougher._

He kicked the air behind him rapidly, and with a shout of "Geppou!" he ground to a halt in mid flight. He hovered there for a moment, wiping the remaining blood off his palm with one of his pant legs, and adjusting his headphones. "Ph you're really gonna take it now!" He roared. He reached for his aura...

Only to find it not there. Kent cursed. This new dance fighting was going to take some getting used to. With another curse, he switched the song on his headphones.













"Geppou: Bull Rush!" He shouted, and he kicked the air again, shooting back towards Duke like a cannon ball. He braced for impact, but at the last second a huge section of the ship curled up around Duke to protect him. Kent was thrown into the sand below, cursing.

Duke hopped down to the beach, his eyes still hard. "Animate: Sand Snake!"

Kent watched with a slowly widening grin as the sand around Duke curled up to form an enormous snake. It hissed menacingly at the the Cipher Pirate captain, and then struck.

It was quick, Kent had to give it that. It moved faster then anything that size had any right to move, and if he had been giving just a bit less he never would've made it. But he gave it enough. "Soru." He vanished from sight when the snake was just inches in front of him, materializing on the thing's head. "It's a nice trick!" He called to Duke. "Wanna see mine?!"

He leapt into the air, performing a perfect backflip, and brought his foot down in the center of the snake's head.

The head exploded in a bust of sand, sending Kent flying back to the beach. But he landed gracefully, skidding at least ten feet, and motioning for Duke to move again. "Let's see what you've got, you crazy redhead bastard!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2011)

_*World and Cipher Pirates~ Mist Island*_

Rush watched from the ship as the two captains engaged each other. This new guy certainly had hurt Kaya in the past, and he knew Duke would never forgive that, "Looks like we've got another fight on our hands," he hops up on top of the railing and looks down at the Cipher Pirates.

"So, any martial artists among your crew worth fighting?" the Cipher pirates all look at the the rabbit, surprised, "Is that bunny talking to us...?" Raeyr mutters to the rest of the crew.

"Right here bunny man!" Alexis shouts, waving her hand in the air. Rush eyes her, she certainly doesn't look like much of a fighter, but he could use a little exercise, "Very well..."

He leaps from the ship, flipping in mid air before coming down with a kick. Alexis flips down to avoid it, the power of the kick sending sand flying in every direction, "Whoa, pretty good rabbit, Pin Lock!" she waves her hand and suddenly Rush feels a great amount of weight pressing down on him.

The First Mate's knees begin to bend but he quickly adjusts, "Gravity...? This'll be good training..." he dashes forward, his fist cocked back and punches forward. Alexis side steps the attack and pulls her palm back, *"Power Palm!"*

Rush bends back to narrowly avoid the strike before he goes into a handstand and sends a kick towards Alexis as he does so. She leans back, barely getting nicked on the chin before hopping back.

Raeyr watches with his arms crossed, "Eh, this isn't my type of fight..." he draws his sword as he walks towards the Avenging Norsemen, "Any of you up there fit to call yourself a swordsman?" he glances at Kaya for a moment, she was holding a blade before but that doesn't always qualify you as a swordsman, and from what she had displayed against Kent he knew she wasn't fit to cross blades with him.


----------



## Cursed panda (Jul 21, 2011)

*Pandora-*

The pair of men sat and watched the battle at the old mans house from a distance. While everyone was making it over there the two of them had sneaked over to a nearby rock and made themselves at home. Lounging about, laying around and cheering on their new team as the watched Bandits fall and Skags drop dead.

However their fun couldn't last forever and before long the battle was over and their companions who payed no attention to the two where moving again, off to get back the old man's leg and kill off a bandit boss. So Reverser and Cheat packed up and started heading out too. Keeping behind the group at a steady distance in case any fighting where to break out the two of them could retreat to another nearby object to watch the battle. It's not that the two of them didn't want to fight more that they where incredibly tired from rowing a raft for days.

?Don't you kind of feel bad that we are doing this Reverse?? Cheat turned to his friend who walked slowly and tiredly he was more warn our then Cheat by far. 

?No I can't fight even if I wasn't tired.? He was quick and turned his head slowly back to Cheat who slowly had a frown growing on his face. ?If another fight breaks out I'm going to help them. They deserve it.? Cheat nodded to himself and then turned his head back to the road in front of them.


?Suit yourself, I'll be waiting on the rocks.? A small smile made it's way onto Reverser's face but quickly faded out. 

By the time that Reverser and Cheat had caught up the group ahead had stopped at a large barricade and where discussing on how to blow it up. The man giving the ideas seemed to be having problems talking.

"So...not sure where I should put it. The tubes I mean. Nothing else! I mean you know the dynamics of the wall and its weak points right, where would you like it. I mean which hole, I mean...the walls not yo...uh....yeah."

Cheat snickered to himself and Reverser just stared at Shinpachi.?Hey, get your mind out of the gutter! We have a wall to blow and a bandit leader to kill you can think of that nonsense later.?


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 21, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line.....*​
_We focus in on a chamber that is vastly lit by torches proped up against the wall. The room has an incredibly high ceiling composed of marble. Stone pillars are constructed around the room that reach towards the tall ceiling, giving the chamber a very grand appearance. In the center of the room is a large table with various sorts of chairs situated around it. There seems to be a chair for each particular person; a chair that mimics their personality or perhaps an ability. Who knows. Though, one of the chairs are currently occupied. A dark figure with menacing gray eyes stares silently towards the ceiling. It's none other than the leader of the Makaosu himself, Darver Grenguo._

Suddenly, the doors to the chamber fly open and a figure clad in purple and navy armor enters the room. The figure has relatively long, blonde hair and has a trident strapped to their back. Their face is covered by what appears to be a serpent mask, only revealing the lower-half of their face.

The wondering eyes of Darver trained themselves on the armored figure that waltz into the room. "What is it?" 

The armored man tossed a newspaper on the table that flew towards the seated man. "I think you will find this interesting." The armored figure said, taking a seat on the opposite end of the table.

Darver ran his eyes across the newspaper, at which point they soon grew wide in surprise. The torches in the room flickered a bit as the newspaper flew off the table. "Yonkou Amethyst? Defeated?!" The Makaosu leader exclaimed. It's quite rare for Darver to show any emotion at all.

*"Indeed. It's the person he was defeated by that's even more interesting."*

The dark "Yes, I'm well aware of him; Raiva D. Tempestade. I've crossed paths with him once before. I always knew he was a formidable man, but taking out a Yonkou is completely unprecedented."

*"This can certainly be used to our advantage."* 

"Yes. The New World is probably in complete chaos at this point and the fools over at the World Government are worried about the outcome of this transfer of power. It's time we make our move."

"Summon the Wakusei immediately........."


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2011)

*Staz

Hunting 20 millions in the Grand Line Pt.II​*
_Grand Line - Kogi island_



> "Hey old man, do ya know something about this guy?"the traveler asked, everyone there fell immediately to the ground was that guy and idiot? or he just did not care? [/FONT]



The eyes of the man widened as soon as he saw the picture of the man that the yellow-eyed young man was looking for, he started sweating cold"I-I don?t know anything about t-that man"he said closing his eyes. Staz stared at him for some moments before turning around and walk towards the crowd.*"Heheheh such a weirdo"*the pirate grabbing the old guy?s shirt said and then put his sword against the throat of the merchant who was already trembling"Hahaha! this geezer tried to order us around, such an idiot".

"Hey kid! help me please!"he shouted at a lazy Staz who was getting bored already, he was a complete bum when he wanted to.The traveler just turned slowly and looked at the man and then at the pirates"No"he replied dryly, he was not there to help people, he was gathering information to get a juicy reward"W-why not?! can?t you see that these guys are going to kill me?!"the old man asked in desperation;"Like I care, if you can?t tell me a shit about this guy you are useless...Kill him gu~ys"he said not amused by the words of the merchant.

*"/Who does he think he is?/"*the guy with the sword thought listening how Staz was acting as if he was his boss or something though both tried to ignore this fact."W-WAIT!! I-I?ll tell you what I know about that man but please save me!!"he said terrified; Staz?s ears moved as if something he wanted to hear had been spoken"You see how easy was it to tell me that from the beginning? anyway I don?t like these kind of bastards who abuse of their power"he said starting to walk towards the old man and the pirates again.

"Hey brother, If you don?t wanna die you should stay there and leave us alone"he said though Staz ignored his words and kept walking calmly in their direction"I told you to stay there!"he said taking his sword out as well and rushing against Staz.*"Ha! idiot now there will be two dead bodies instead of just an old one"*the guy said but then"Waaah!!"just behind him his comrade passed flying at a great speed"Kikiki you better ain?t lying old man or I?ll be the one to kill ya"he said; the eyes of what once was a scared crowd now were on Staz, all the people showing surprise in their faces, even the old man was shocked; that young man sent that pirate flying by hitting him on the forehead with one finger.

"Now spit it out geezer, where is him?"he said showing the poster t the old man again.*"bastard, what have you done!?"*the guy asked but Staz didn?t pay attention*"Don?t ignore me!"*he said starting to wave his sword randomly. For his misfortune, Staz was dodging everything so easily that it wasn?t even fun"Man, you are annoying, I need to attend some business here"the black haired guy said with a bored expression in his face; suddenly he took the guy from behind his head and made him crouch to land a knee in his face only to throw him away in the same direction as the other guy."Now, speak"he said staring at a terrified man. 

*five minutes later*

"Thank ya gramps, Kikikiki"he said starting to walk away towards his ship as the people was watching him carefully and whispering some good and bad things about the for now bounty hunter."The next island... Rook Island, uh? kikiki" with that he boarded his ship to keep chasing after Giovanni.


----------



## Kuno (Jul 22, 2011)

*Pandora...*

The pair of men sat behind the big boulder with the girls when a couple of guys from earlier showed up.  “I was wondering if you were going to catch up with us.”  Ruark said with a grin then nearly collapsed in laughter at their remark to Shinpachi and the absolute reddening of his face.  “Come on now this was funny, though slightly painful to watch.”  He had to feel for the guy, though Tony wasn't exactly his type of woman he would admit spending more than one lonely night in his hammock while his mind dwelt on her.

Dude nodded in agreement, his hand covering in his mouth in the repression of laughter though truth be told he was still thinking about Mion's suggestion.

“The gutter?  What does blowing up a wall have to do with where the gutter is?  Why would they even imply you were thinking about mud and poop and stuff?  I mean there really isn't water around here...”  Tony shook her head and took the vials from Shinpachi.

For a moment Tony frowned.  She didn't have any pockets with her coveralls hanging down around her hips and it was too hot, she didn't dare put them back on.  “As good a place as any.”  Tony chuckled and one by one slipped them into her cleavage, they were snuggled nicely between her breasts.  She then searched her tool belt and found a triggering mechanism.  “Now to find the many different holes that we could slip these thing into.”

Turning her big brown eyes toward the barrier, Tony looked for the spot that would be the best places to secure the explosives.  Walking over she knelt down, then on all fours she began to prod at the holes on the bottom.  “I think...right here...”  She bent low and pushed her hands deep into the crevice.  “Just a little farther...”  She mumbled, her hips swinging gently back and forth as she pushed the vile deeper.  “Perfect!”  Tony declared and backed up before beginning to climb.

She squeaked and moaned as the jagged rocks scrapped against her skin.  “Could have been smoother...”  Tony grumbled moving deftly over the surface.  “At least there are things sticking out that I can get my hands around!”  She called before slipping the last vial into her mouth as she reached for a better hold.  “Mmmmm....”  Tony groaned reaching far to the right.  “Yeth!”  She squealed her mouth still full as she found her grip.  

After placing the last tube Tony climbed back down and grinned at Shinpachi.  “It was really surprising, all those deep holes worked really well to put your tubes in Shinpachi.”  she grabbed his hand and dragged him back toward the others.

Ruark and Dude just looked at Tony with wide eyes and half smiles.  “What is wrong with you two?”  

“Nothing”  They responded in unison.

“Whatever.”  Tony said then handed a small remote with a red button on it.  “Now just hit my button just right and you will make it scream!”  She squealed excitedly.  “I just love a good explosion!  The heat!  The noise!  The...”  Tony's face was flushed as she looked Shinpachi, her face was flushed as she put her thumb over his on the button.  “Here let me help you finish!”  Another squeal of delight as the flash and roar happened.  The barrier was gone.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 22, 2011)

*Around the World*
*Reaction to a new Emperor...! The world trembles!*​
"One of the Yonkou is dead! Defeated by Raiva D. Tempestade!" A young newsboy hollered at the top of his lungs, he ran through the village carrying a bundle of newspapers in his hand. One of these papers slips out during his frantic run, falling to the ground. On the front of it is the face of a Devil, the man who had gained the attention of the entire world due to his actions... Raiva. His dark face seemed to be forgotten as the boy ran towards his village, however, someone picks it up and smirks. "Raiva, eh?" This shadowy person said as he crumpled the bounty poster up and tosses it to the side... "That one... He might make history!" The man said, walking towards the local village with a jolly smile on his face. Although the news of a rising star had interested him, he was hoping to learn more about another Rookie who had personal interest to him...

*Mariejois~*
Blake stood in a tower with the Triumvirate, the men who ruled the world and his fellow marine, Archer Armstrong, the Fleet Admiral who commanded the navy. Blake himself was the Commander-in-Chief and he reigned over everything beneath the Triumvirate. The navy, Impel Down, Cipher Pol organizations, and countless other World Government branches all answered to him at the end of the day. Unlike others who had power, Blake wasn't exactly thankful for his position. The only reason he had accepted it was because of fear for what others could do with the position, and maybe, just maybe he can accomplish his foolish dream of peace. As he looked at the face plastered on a bounty poster, he scowls, long as pirates like him were out there, the world would never be at rest. Men like Raiva were the kind that created chaos wherever they went or walked.  

Snorting, *"Young punks, nowadays!" *Blake shouted. *"We need t' send a message t' this punk, make it clear where he stands."*

Looking over to Archer who strangely seemed to be rather angered by this, Blake sighs. He knew of the relation that Archer had with this Raiva kid and it wasn't exactly a pretty one. Back when he was Fleet Admiral, Blake remembered both of the Armstrong brothers. Archer's older brother had been slain by Raiva years ago, but Archer hadn't exactly forgotten. Blake shook his head, Archer's younger brother had been a good marine. A thing that pissed off Blake more then anything was the waste of marine blood. *"Archer, yer the Fleet Admiral... You can't just leave your men hangin' by leavin' them without a leader."* He told Archer, offering his advice. It was up to Archer to take it and although Archer had changed since he was a young man, Blake hoped that he'd take his words at a face value. 

Looking back at the face, Blake shook his head, *"Right now... It be best t' just keep a good eye," *Blake winked with his left eye, the only one that actually worked after losing his old one to that pirate Bastard, Poseidon. *"On this fella'." *


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2011)

A half-hour passes by before Rek's crew meets up with the marine fleet guarding the wreck. The W.G. flag flying proudly on top of the main mast, the _Funny Business_ was transformed into the _Caudecus_, a salvage ship sent by the government to acquire the treasure fleet's riches. Rek and Jun, disguised as Chief Engineer Mouldy and Captain Suller board the marines' Defender class battleship to meet with the head of the fleet.

The marines on board the vessel were in full parade regalia. Whoever was captain of this vessel definitely wanted to impress. It wasn't exactly working.

"They look ridiculous." Rek mocked. 

"Says the man who loves bright indigo." 

"I'll pretend you didn't say that, 'Captain'."

A thin, almost skeletal marine bowed before 'Engineer Mouldy' and 'Captain Suller'. The other marines quickly did the same. "Welcome on board the _Impervious_. I am Lieutenant Josiah Fisk. Captain Calloway is leading a patrol near the wreck, and as such I have been left in charge of this vessel. He sends his apologies for not being able to meet you in person." 

"That's fine." Jun said, her voice a higher pitch that normal. "I'm captain Dorothy Suller. But please, call me Dory. " Jun smiled and pretended to suppress a giggle. 

Josiah, who up until then was completely impassive, was practically melting before Jun's presence. "Ah, yes, Captain Sull-I mean Dory. It is fine if I call you Dory, right?"

"Of course, silly, I already said it was fine! In fact, would it be okay if I called you Josie?"

"Not at all, Dory, not at all! In fact everyone on board calls me Josie, isn't that right men?"

Rek was impressed. Jun turned out to be a pretty good actress, for a stuffy fight-happy kill-joy. She already had Fisk under her thumb, not that it was hard to do. " And I'm Engineer Mouldy, sir." Rek saluted. "Now that we're better acquainted Lieutenant, I was wondering if we can get permission-"

"Shut it, grease monkey!" Fisk said viciously before turning back into putty at Jun's hands. "Erm, sorry about that Dory, but our subordinates should know their place, don't they?"

A fist was sent flying towards Rek, knocking him off his feet. "Josie's right, Mouldy! We're busy talking here, so don't interrupt!" Oh she was enjoying every minute of this, Rek thought. "But he's right, Josie! I'm really sorry, but my bosses really need us to salvage something really important, so we need to get to the wrecks now."

"Oh? What exactly is this important thing, Dory?" 

"Well..." Jun tapped her chin, deep in thought. "It's classified, so I can't tell you. Mouldy, show him the papers that says so." 

Rek flashed a couple of parchments, each one a perfect forgery your average marine would never be able to figure out. He was relieved when Fisk returned to papers to him, completely convinced that they were official. The flattery helped too. 

"Well, Dory, you're papers are legit, not that I ever doubted they were anyway. You can begin your salvage operation now. If you need anything just contact me and we'll send a team right away to help you!"

"Thank you so much, Josie." Jun smiled. If it was possible for Fisk to get redder he'd be a tomato. 

Now that they got pass the marines, it was time for the job to actually begin. They knew that the seastone vault was inside the flagship, but the problem was finding out which vessel actually was the flagship. The damage the storm did was so bad that identification was almost impossible, and that could take days, even weeks. Time Rek didn't have. 

"Well, we got in." He told Jun as they went back to the _Funny Business_. "Are you sure your plan can buy us time?"

"Yes. It is my specialty. It will not fail. " She reassured him. 

"I suppose I'll have to trust a psychopath like you." Rek smirked. "Excellent acting, by the way."

"Thank you. You play the fool well." She replied.

"My dear Jun." Rek said. "I pride myself in my obfuscation skills, especially idiocy. "


----------



## Vergil (Jul 23, 2011)

"Oh...	scheisse!!" Shinpachi shouted as Tony 'helped him finish'. He wasn't German and had only heard the word in passing but for some reason shouted the German word for Shit as he made a mess in his pants. He went red and shook with utter embarrasment. All of Tony's actions were just too much for him.

"You...you didn't!" Kagami said open mouthed. 

"Discharge?!" Mion said noticing what had happened. She had seen such things in the wild, but never like this. "But there was no contact was there?"

"Shut up!! And don't call it discharge!" Shinpachi yelled at the two girls as he waddled away from Tony, who was completely oblivious as to what had just happened. For once Shinpachi was eternally grateful. Kagami picked up a stick and chased after Shinpachi touching the inside of his leg so that his now wet pants would touch horribly onto his skin.

"Hey, ew! Oh fuck! Stop that!" Shinpachi yelled  as he waddled away from Kagami who was having way too much fun.

Mion looked at the two newcomers Reverser and Cheat. "I'm not sure what happened. Or rather I'm not sure how it happened, but we'll be grateful for your assistance in dealing with Nine Toes." Mion introduced herself and everyone else to the two. 

She looked over to the destroyed barricade. "I'm sure that blast alerted something." she opened her mouth and her ears twitched as her sonar became more active. "Yes, bandits on the far side are more alert and...some flying creatures....Rakk? Yes. They appear to be unhappy. We have a flock of about 15 heading for us."

"Looks like it's up to us. Ol Shinpachi will be out of commission for this one." Kagami said as he peeked out from behind a rock. 

"I can handle a few of them. The skies are mine." Mion said and her wings thrust her up to the sky as she flew amongst the Rakk. 

"Not sure how much use I'll be here. I'm not much of a long distance type. Mind you..." She teleported a series of rocks rapidly so that someone could momentarily stand on them and jump around in the sky. "What do you say guys? I can assist!"


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 23, 2011)

*Somewhere in the Grand Line.....*

A ball of fire can be seen cutting through the skies before finally crashing down on land. The flames quickly dissipate and Saturn comes into view, wearing his usual suit of armor, sword strapped to his side.

The Phoenix Knight slowly approaches the two large doors that contain the Makaosu's meeting chamber. With a mighty one handed push the doors open and reveal the torch lit room and the long table that Darver sits at the end of. 

"Greetings Darver," he says with a nod before approaching his chair. It is one of the brighter designs with its flame shade and has wings carved into it resembling a rising phoenix. 

He takes a seat and then looks over at the Vice Leader, "What's he doing here..." despite Cyril's superiority in rank, he didn't think much of him. There was no need for a Vice Leader, Darver commanded all of the respect needed to lead this organization.

The orange haired agent turned his attention away from Cyril and back towards Darver, "Seems I'm the first to arrive," he wasn't too surprised, with his flight speed he easily surpassed the rest of the agent's boats, "This must be something big if you're going through the trouble to gather us all here," Roy began to feel excitement, perhaps they would finally be making their move, and in his opinion, it was about time.

*Marineford...*

Vice Admiral Pride sat in his office, feet up on his desk as he read through the paper, *"Tsk, these pansies sure are making a big deal of this,"* he says before tossing the paper onto the table.

He had received word that a new Yonkou had taken over but it didn't matter to the Vice Admiral. All pirates were weaklings, that's a fact, and so one proved himself less weak than the other, it didn't matter. They would all meet their end at the hands of future Admiral Pride.

Pride peered over the desk as he heard the sound of something rolling, sure enough a metal ball a bit larger than a marble had entered his room, *"The hell is this shit?"* he says before firing a blast of red energy from his finger tip, sending the ball crashing into the wall.

It beeped a few times before a hologram finally shot out of it, a hologram of a familiar blond haired man, *"Greed..."*

_*"Actually it's Dr. Avarice now Vice Admiarl,"*_ he announces in a flickering voice, _*"I had a feeling you wouldn't take too kindly too my intrusion, so I upgraded my little friend,"*_ he says, referring to the ball, _*"Seems I underestimated your strength though..."*_ he says, his voice occasionally breaking up as he does so due to Pride's attack.

*"I don't give a shit what your calling yourself now or about your little toys, just tell me what you want so I can stop looking at that ugly face of yours,"* he barks through gritted teeth.

Avarice sighs, *"Very well, you're familiar with my dear subordinate Hikibune, correct?"* Pride rolled his eyes, *"Yeah, that dumbass that you convinced the World Government to be ship[ed to his own island."*

*"Yes, that would be him. Well it seems he ran into some trouble, and for once it wasn't trouble that he created himself. He was defeated and had his lab destroyed by a man by the name of Atlas D. Drake."*

Pride's dull expression quickly changed into one of both anger and excitement, *"What?!"*

Avarice grinned, _*"I had a feeling you would be interested. I witnessed him display an aura attack nearly identical to your own."*_

*"Yeah old fuckin' news! Where'd he go?!"*

*"If you can manage to refrain from destroying my "toy" it will give you the coordinates of Hikibune's lab, Atlas' last known location."*

Pride clenched his fist, the little shit wasn't getting away this time, he'd follow the trail right to him, *"Oh, and I've got some other news,"* Avarice adds, *"Wrath's escaped..."*

*With The Storm Chasers...*

On a jungle filled island in The Grand Line there appears to have just been a full blown war. Nearly half of the trees on the island are knocked down, some forcibly ripped from their roots and stabbed into the ground. 

The beautiful green grass is stained red with blood and an enormous dinosaur lies on its side, barely breathing and bleeding buckets of blood. A few meters away from the dinosaur is Lt. Rapaport "Raptor" Havok, his clothes ripped and his body drenched in blood.

The giant known as Wrath holds him up against large tree, his colossal hand wrapped around Raptor's neck, "What...Is this shit..." Raptor barely gets out as he attempts to break free. Though he is too weakened to even come close, he likely wouldn't be capable of doing so at even if he was at full strength, "What happened...Too following...Me!"

Wrath eyed him, a vicious look on his face, *"Follow you? HAH! You're a bigger fool than I thought..."* he pushed him forward, causing the bark on the tree to crack before slamming Raptor's limp body into the ground, creating a massive crater.

*"I was a bit rusty back in our little brawl at Impel Down, now that I've got my mojo back you're nothing but a fly to me!"* he says, sporting merely a few scratches from his battle with Raptor.

*"I appreciate you getting me out of that hell hole, and for that I'll let you live,"* he lets out an evil grin, *"That is, if you manage to survive this,"* he spins once before releasing the marine, causing him to go flying through the island.

*"I've got much bigger plans than following your sorry ass..."* he says before walking away, a newspaper in his back pocket.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2011)

*Mist Island, Grand Line/World Pirates...*
Annie leaned back in a huff against the main mast of the _Avenging Norseman_. "Well I'm plum tuckered out," Annie muttered, before plopping down cross legged onto the deck. She still felt weak after drifting without food and water for the past few days. Having to fend off those giant squid things had pretty much sapped most of her stamina. 

Now she watched with interest as Duke and some fella named Kent went at it. The fight had quickly spilled over to the others in the crew. Annie sighed, in no mood or shape for a fight. She supposed this meant she'd have to go and fight someone as well. "I'd rather be taking a bubble bath right now," she said longingly. 

Annie spotted a swordsman from the opposing crew slowly approach the Norseman. She rolled her eyes. Swordsmen could be real mooks in her experience. "Any of you up there fit to call yourself a swordsman?" he asked. Annie appeared over the railing a second later, hefting a rocket launcher atop her right shoulder.

"Who brings a sword to a gunfight anyway?"  she said, then stuck her tongue out.  

The rocket flew from its launcher, leaving a blazing trail of fire and white smoke in its wake, headed straight for the swordsman. 

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Arc shook his face with a pensive face. "I'm sorry but cannot join you," he told Rose and her friends.  He explained to them of the machinations of Don Griso. The mafia Don was intent on deforesting the entire island and selling off the valuable lumber for a handsome profit.  

"This forest needs my protection. I cannot leave while it is in such danger."

Rose frowned slightly, but only for a brief moment. When she set her mind on something there was no letting go of it. The way she saw it, Arc was already a crew member, he just wasn't aware of it yet. An idea occurred to her in that moment and she had to cover her mouth with both her hands to stifle a series of giggles. Arc looked at her queerly, thinking that she had lost her mind. Regardless he still sensed that she and her friends were good people. He invited them to stay over at his cabin until morning. Rose eagerly accepted. 

"Great! Slumber party!" 

_The next morning..._
As the sun rose over the treetops, a loud booming explosion brought everyone out of their slumber. The grating sounds of buzz saws and bulldozers echoed through the forest, punctuated by the thudding fall of trees. Arc raced out of the cabin in a rage. Outside was a man in well dressed in well tailored suit and smoking a cigar. A group of tough looking hunters stood behind him. 

Rose exited the door of the cabin a second later, dressed in pajamas that were three sizes too big (she had insisted on wearing pajamas to a slumber party), her red-auburn hair sticking out at odd angles. She looked up at the strangers and instantly felt a dislike for them. "Who are those guys?" she asked. 

Arc snarled through gritted teeth, his body trembling. "That's Don Griso and his goons!" 

"We're gonna put you down once and for all beast!" Don Griso declared, jabbing his cigar at Arc as he spoke. "I own this forest, and you're trespassing!" 

*The New World...*
Phoenix D. Roy lay spread eagle atop the deck of his humble raft, snoring loudly and steadily, his face covered by an old, battered tricorn hat. Any passerby could easily mistake him for nothing more then a drifting hobo, but this was the New World, where nothing was ever as it seemed. There was a massive rippling in the water nearby. Roy took no notice of course and continued snoring.

"Flora..." he mumbled.  

The blood red reptilian eyes of a giant sea king broke through the surface of the water and observed the sleeping Roy. The sea king rose out of the water and opened it's jaws wide. Roy turned over onto his side and broke wind into the monster's face. The sea king's body went rigid at once and collapsed backwards into the water, kicking up a giant wave that splashed over Roy and sent his raft bobbing up and down over the currents. 

"Huh!?" 

Roy slowly sat up and blinked rapidly. He observed the disturbed water around him with a curious expression, then shrugged. His nose crinkled slightly. "Who farted?"  This sent Roy bursting into several minutes of unceasing laughter. He shook his soaked mane of red-auburn hair back and smiled good naturedly. There had been a boat for a brief while, built for him by his old friend Joseph Roseo, but then he lost it near Fishman Island while wrestling with a Kracken. 

Roy had gone all the way back to his home in East Blue to find his daughter, only to discover that she had already left and become a pirate. He still wanted to see his little girl very dearly, but something else had come up. It was so important in fact that he'd have to put off seeing her for the moment. Roy briefly glanced at the rumpled newspaper that he had been using as a pillow. His smile disappeared as he observed the face of Raiva D. Tempestade on the front page.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei*​
As expected the man refused her invitation at first though what was also expected was Rose?s inability to accept no as an answer. He knew that all too well from Aquapolis. Though even Sandrei had been slightly puzzled by her giggling which eventually resulted in Arc offering for them to stay the night in the lodge. It seemed the human had considered them not at all like those hunters destroying the forest, even though the shark still wanted to snag some of the wood for himself to improve the Phoenix Dawn. It would probably be better to do so after all this mess had been completed and they were about to leave the island. There was not a need for more dramatics. The Captain came up with the surprising idea of a slumber party and had commanded all to wear pajamas. The Fishman obviously had nothing of the sort but claimed to be wearing them under his yellow curtain-cloak simply for her benefit. For most of her antics during the night, as well as the crews, along with the night itself Sandrei sat cross legged against the wall of the cabin with both his hands on his knees. It was a strange usual resting position but it had been something he got used to in the Blizzard Gaol. It felt good not to be strapped up with chains as well. Night came over the cabin in the woods, the hunters and Don Griso preparing their advance for the next day. 

And it came with a bustle. Explosions rampaged through the forest and the sounds of heavy machinery joined. The maddening noises startled most of the crew awake; though it was Arc whom was first to rush outside as he prepared to defend what was precious to him. Slowly the Fishman pushed himself to his feet with his brow curved into a frown. After Arc their Captain scampered out of the lodge in her pajamas and messy hair. The rest of the crew composed themselves and soon began to follow suit. Sandrei took the head of the crowd as he pushed open the lodge door and gazed upon the scene before them. A well suited man had come to tear down the forest and bring down the enemy he had made for such an ambition. Without a doubt the phoenix Pirates would also be considered targets for joining forces with the beastly defender. 
*?So this is them in full force, eh??* The martial artist said in a rhetorical question as he made his way towards the forming battle line. 
"We're gonna put you down once and for all beast!" Don Griso declared, jabbing his cigar at Arc as he spoke. "I own this forest, and you're trespassing!" Confidence along with vile and slyness slithered from his words as he declared war. The well suited man had finally given up waiting for hunters to pick off the man causing them so much trouble and simply decided to take the fight to him by tearing down everything else. Sandrei took up his position beside his tired Captain with his arms crossed and sharp gaze glaring ahead. 
*?Seems? like things? are about to get wild, Captain.?* He stated. In truth, he was rather looking forward to pummeling some overconfident humans.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Makaosu assemble...*
The Fishman known as Neptune emerged from the water and onto the beach. As he marched towards the entrance to the fortress, he wonders why Darver has called this meeting. He also wonders if the Makaosu will finally make their move. Each of the Wakusei were promised something by Darver, and Neptune hopes to see his promise fulfilled very soon. 

An ear splitting roar filled the air. Neptune looked up as a massive shadow moved past him across the ground, briefly blotting out the light of the sun. He narrowed his eyes at the Chinese dragon that descended towards the fortress. _So even the spoiled empress has seen fit to arrive,_ he thought to himself.   

_Ten years ago...
Kai, the fishman who would one day be called Neptune, staggered to his knees, blood flowing out of his mouth, his body a charred mess. Admiral Aihato herself loomed over him, her fingers crackling with sharp tendrils of electricity. A vicious smirk crept across her blood red lips. She was both beautiful and terrible to behold at the same time. 

Neptune glanced at the smoldering ruins of his ship, and the charred corpses of his crew. Now he was all that was left of the Black Sun Pirates, the greatest crew of Fishmen ever assembled. They had raged across the seas, freed countless slaves, and even killed a World Noble. Only now does Kai realize what a mistake it was to kill that Nobleman. His crew had warned him that they would send an Admiral. Kai had ignored their warnings, full of arrogance and pride. 'Let them come!' Kai had declared, as he choked the life out of the rat faced noble. 

"Any last words?" Aihato asked. 

Kai smiled a bloody smile as a blazing wall of sparks came at him in a bright flash of light. Using the last bit of strength he had, he dove over the railing and into the ocean. He simply drifted into the depths and then everything went black. When he awoke he lay in a dimly lit chamber. He was surprised to see that his wounds had been bandaged. Kai sat up slowly. How long had he been out for? 

"Welcome," a voice told him from the shadows.  

Kai jerked his head around and saw him. "Who are you?" 

"My name is Darver..." _

_Right now..._
Beatrix aka Venus slammed open the massive double doors and strutted arrogantly into the chamber. She nodded curtly towards Darver, and disgustedly at Saturn as she removed the giant golden sword from her back and propped it against her chair, an ornate and ruby studded silver throne with a flaming heart carved into the back. Beatrix crossed her arms over her chest and kicked her feet up onto the table. 

"This had better be good," she declared in a haughty tone. 

Neptune entered a few moments later. He bowed respectfully towards Darver and took his seat without a word. His chair was a deep azure blue, shaped into a crashing wave with a trident rising out of the back. He acknowledged the presence of Saturn and Venus with a grunt, and simply waited for the others to arrive.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
A broad grin appeared on Rose's face as she surveyed the Don and his goons. Sandrei was right. Things were about to get wild indeed. The brilliant plan that had come to her last night was to find these guys and give them a real good walloping. Then the forest would be safe and Arc would be free to join her. She couldn't imagine her good fortune however to see that they had come right to Arc's doorstep. 

Rose smacked her fists together and pointed at the Don. The oversized sleeves of her pajama shirt swung about  in a comical fashion as she did this. "This forest doesn't belong to you fatso! So scram before you get the beating of your life!"  

The Don seemed to notice Rose for the first time, staring at her incredulously. She looked like some goofy teenage girl who was annoyed that she had to get up early to do chores. "I own this land and everything on it, the trees, the rivers, the animals...every cotton picking inch of it. Which means I can do whatever the fuck I want!" he fumed, jabbing his cigar at her with every word. "See that's how the world works. You buy something and you own it. So why don't you haul your scrawny ass outta here and maybe I won't give you a spanking!" 

"You can't buy nature!" Arc shouted. His eyes started to glow ferally and his body trembled like a high tension coil. It was obvious that he was struggling to control his inner urge to transform and run wild. 

"I already did you goddamn brute!" the Don retorted with a laugh, full of confidence with his men surrounding him. "Go ahead and transform...I dare ya! This time it's gonna be different. This time I'm gonna have you stuffed and mounted on my wall!"

"YOU BEAST. YOU FILTHY ANIMAL. YOU-"

His eyes went wide as Rose suddenly rushed him in a burst of speed, her right arm cocked back and her eyes blazing with outrage. "HE'S NOT AN ANIMAL! HE'S A HUMAN BEING!" she screamed, before cracking him in the face with the mother of all right hooks. The impact sounded like a baseball bat smacking against bone. The folds of flesh around the Don's double chin flapped about wildly. His head snapped back like an out of control jack in the box, and the lenses of his gold rim spectacles exploded across his face. The look of disbelief was still on his eyes even as he twisted through the air and landed face first in a crumpled heap. Rose rubbed her right hand and nodded with satisfaction as she stood over the Don. The hunters stared at her with slack jawed amazement, not just stupified by the act itself, but by the seemingly harmless looking teenage girl who had done it.  

Rose thumbed her nose at them. "Wanna make somethin of it?" she dared them. 

It took the hunters about two seconds to get over their shock and open fire.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2011)

*Gathering of the Makaousu​*
The nearly empty room that Darver and Cygnus had been sitting in was greeted by three others; Saturn, Neptune, and Venus. As these three take their respective seats, Cygnus noticed Saturn look in his direction and with a smirk, Saturn uttered a snide remark, "What's he doing here..." The Makaousu agent of course noticed the vein that started to pop at the top of his forehead, but he pretended that he hadn't noticed it. Cygnus on the other hand was incredibly irritated by the lack of respect that Saturn had just shown him. He was afterall the second-in-command of the Makaousu, Cygnus's eyes cast a dark glance at his master, Darver, who had given him the position mainly out of trust. Saturn's comment had truly been an insult to the warrior's pride which caused him to lash out, by standing up and slamming his trident into the table, *"Damn it!"* He exclaimed, looking at Saturn, his eyes bulging, *"You'll show me respect or I'll kill you a thousnad times, phoenix!!"* Darver, Neptune, Venus, and Saturn merely sat there, well accustomed to Cygnus's outburts.

Cygnus looked around the room, still angered, but he realized how silly he looked. As the second-in-command, he must have an aura of composure, similar to Darver-sama. Sighing, Cygnus sat down and bows his head to Darver and only, Darver. Whilst he respected Neptune to a degree, Venus and Saturn were pricks who he mostly ignored expect when they decided to mock him. "I apologize for my brief outburst, Darver-sama." He states, leaning back in his chair and crossing his arms, while letting his impressive looking black trident lean against his chair. On the back of it, was a giant white moon. That was of course Cygnus's astronomical sign in the organization. He didn't see much point in them, but he accepted him as a way of showing rank. Now that he had blown his steam off, Cygnus could speak in a more dignified answer. Much as he hated the Queen of Amazon Lily, he needed to ask her this question, "How was the mission on Rumboar? Since Earth hasn't arrived yet, I do hope you two succeded..." He said darkly.

The giant doors to the Makaousu meeting room opened suddenly and the large, eyepatch-wearing man known as Earth walks in, on the head of a wolf which can only squeeze it's gigantic head through the two doors. Earth looks over at the best after he hops off it and nods, "Thank you, Batou," He told the wolf, who nudged it's head and then walked out of the room. Now that everyone at the table could see him, they notice that he has beaten up pretty badly, his arms, legs, and shoulders bandaged. He also had a few new scars to add to his collection of gruesome injuries. He'd been wracking them up ever since leaving the gladitorial pits on Mariejois.

Earth then turned to Cygnus, "Yeah, I went to Rumboar!" He announced, walking over to his seat and sitting down, putting his feet on the table. His 'chair' was actually a small tree grown in the shape of a chair. 

"When I got there though, the damn factory was already destroyed by a rookie..." He told Cygnus. Although the rookie had captured his interest, Earth didn't feel like explaining it to Cygnus. It was actually strange that Earth would even tell the second-in-command this much, especially since he didn't normally show this much respect. "One of the Warlords was there, though... Moby Bridges!" 

"That's when Venus over here decides to show up... And then leaves me there to fight him alone." He said, glaring in her direction. Earth then smiles, showing off several missing teeth, "I got in a few blows of my own, though."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line, The Glowing Future
> 
> Braska Hextor​*
> The Knight was surely old fashioned. He had not known these two for very long at all and already, upon his code of honour, he was swearing to protect them. Though Clemens appeared like someone who could look out for herself something about the young girl, Lucy, drove him to take up for his sword to protect something more. Perhaps that was Rynias will, for him to find something, or someone, worth swearing his life for. That small girl had lost everything and everyone and now had been made a target for the world to zone in on. Such actions by the World Government were truly unforgivable and he would make sure they paid for such monstrous intentions. However by the sounds of it he was not the only one with such destructive ideas towards the World Government. Clemens did answer his question with something he found rather surprising, even troubling. He watched as she brought forth an old journal, the signature of blood pressed upon it. He connected the dots to the incident in Ohara. The ex-marine continued to describe her search for objects known as poneglyphs that would help her locate and ancient superweapon with the power to topple the World Government.
> ...



_Five years ago...
Seawoman Recruit Beverly Clemens stood proudly among the other graduates of the Marine Academy. She glanced over her shoulder and saw her mother sitting up in the stands with the other Marine families. Clemens never felt prouder then that moment, feeling as if her heart might burst with joy. She was only 17 but already felt like she had gone through more then most twice her age. Getting here hadn't been easy. 

"Well aren't you the chipper one..." a voice declared. 

She turned around and was shocked to see the towering figure of Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. He stood there casually with his hands in his pockets, his white officers trenchcoat hanging lazily from his shoulders. Clemens attempted to speak, but all she could mutter was a hollow gasp, as if she had been struck in the stomach. This was the man who had fought Poseidon and countless other legends. Clemens simply idolized him. She even had a poster of him on her bedroom wall at home to prove it. 

Archer stared back at her with bemusement. He handed her a rolled up parchment with a red ribbon. "Welcome to the Marines recruit."

Clemens took the parchment with a trembling hand and saluted with a flourish. "THANK YOU SIR! I'M GONNA BE THE FIRST FEMALE FLEET ADMIRAL SIR!!" she blurted out, blushing bright red with embarrassment as she said this. I'm such a cornball! 

Archer chuckled. "Well hurry up then. Admiral Aihato might get there before you."  Before moving onto the next Marine in line he leaned in and whispered at her. "Between you and me, I'd rather see you make it there first..." _

Clemens quietly observed the interaction between Braska and Lucy with a smile. She hadn't seen Lucy this engaged and vibrant for some time. It was a relief to see. As Braska suggested that she and Lucy get some rest, Clemens nodded. Lucy could probably use it and so could she.  "Good idea...but don't you forget that you went through a hell of a fight yourself," she added, gesturing at his bandaged up wounds. "Don't overdo it Mister Knight." 

Clemens followed Lucy down below, but then paused at the door and turned towards the knight. "You're a good man Braska Hextor..." she said, before heading inside. Clemens entered her cabin after getting Lucy settled. It wasn't anything special, just a bunk and a tiny desk and drawer, bolted down into the deck. Clemens tossed her satchel onto the desk and collapsed onto the bunk. As she laid back, staring up blankly at the ceiling with her hands clasped behind her head, Clemens pondered Braska's invitation. Could she be a revolutionary like him? She had indeed sworn an oath of vengeance against the World Government, but she still couldn't forget about that other oath she had sworn all those years ago. 

Clemens said the words aloud, slowly and deliberately. "I do solemnly swear that I will support and defend the 170 nations of the World Government against all enemies..." 

That oath still rung true, even through the cloud of vengeance in her heart. Could she bring herself to destroy that which she had sworn to defend? To this day Clemens still considered herself a Marine in her heart. If you asked her why she left the Marines, she'd simply reply that the Marines had left her. "I do solemnly swear," Clemens whispered. 

She came to her decision there and then. 

"Oda forgive me..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 24, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> "When I got there though, the damn factory was already destroyed by a rookie..." He told Cygnus. Although the rookie had captured his interest, Earth didn't feel like explaining it to Cygnus. It was actually strange that Earth would even tell the second-in-command this much, especially since he didn't normally show this much respect. "One of the Warlords was there, though... Moby Bridges!"
> 
> "That's when Venus over here decides to show up... And then leaves me there to fight him alone." He said, glaring in her direction. Earth then smiles, showing off several missing teeth, "I got in a few blows of my own, though."



Venus flipped her long, chestnut brown hair over her shoulders and gazed appraisingly at Earth's many wounds. A smirk appeared on her lips, but it wasn't good natured or amiable in any way. If the brute hadn't disrespected her with his uncouth ways then perhaps she would have stayed to fight, and he would have quite a few less bruises at the moment. She herself had not a scar or bruise on her flawless body (divine in her opinion), and was certainly proud of this fact. Scars weren't something to be proud of in her opinion, it just meant that you were too slow to avoid being hit. 

Venus waggled her right index finger back and forth at him. "Well from where I am sitting it certainly looks like an improvement. Now you are only half as ugly as an elephants ass..." 

She turned towards Darver and rolled her eyes. "Next time just send me alone. Never send a man to do a woman's job."  She paused then laughed. "I'm sorry did I say man? I meant *boy*."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 24, 2011)

*[‘Black’ Bart; Ghost of Tomorrow’s Past]​*​

Darkening waves break on the bow of the Lady Luck as it sails from Port Royal in the North Blue. Bartholomew stands fast on the deck as the orange flames lick at the cool night air. His face was stern and his expression was blank as Vercci the Merchant of Death approached him. If it weren’t dusk the black billowing smoke would be vividly visible, but in the waning light of the day it painted but an ill satire of the Ghost that lurk in the very depths of the Pirate soul. “Why John? You were brought up in Port Royal. Why burn it to the ground?” Vercci asks as the flames reflected off Bart’s dark lifeless eyes. Bart remained motionless as Vercci circled round him, “Talk to me John, I know your not some monster.” Vercci says his hands wrapping around Bart’s chained shoulders which cause the heavy gauged steel to rattle and clank. 

_[Port Royal, 13 Years Ago]​
 “Uncle Vercci, Uncle Vercci!” a young boy shouts loudly as he runs down a street. In the hand he holds above his head a couple of small copper coins can be seen gleaming in the passing sun. Loose stone in the street crack under the boy’s feet as a visibly younger Vercci pulls his head up from a wagon cart. The curly smoke stained gray hair and worn features are not present. In time’s wake a thick head of brown hair and joyful features greet the young boy as he nears the cart. “Well, if it isn’t young John Roberts.” the man says with a grin as he pull on the apron he is wearing and wipes his hands.  A wide grin paints the man’s face as the boy grinds to a stop in front of him.  “My mum gave me my monthly allowance!” the boy says with out a care and a laugh. “Oh is that so, dose she know where you’re at then?” Vercci asks placing both his hands on his hips as if he were expecting the young boy to fib to him. “You know David wouldn’t want you to spend all that money in one place now.” Vercci adds bring John’s father into the conversation as well. The young ten year old just grins happily as he bounces up and down almost uncontrollably.

“Now Vercci, you wouldn’t be talking up ghost now would you?” a voice asks.  “Daddy!” John shouts as he runs up to his father who was now walking toward the pair. “John wouldn’t be giving you any trouble now would he?” David asks placing a hand on his boy’s head. “Never David; you have a good kid there you know.” Vercci replies with a grin as he pulls a lid on his cart open. “And I have a feeling I know what the young master wants too.” Vercci adds pulling a large chunk of Salt Water Taffy from a hidden bin. The small boy’s eyes light up as the candy is placed in his hands, with a grin he bounds off down the street to a young red headed woman,  “Mommy, mommy Look!” he shouts holding the prize up with joy as he runs into her arms. “I’ll never get that boy sometimes; so. What do I owe you for the Taffy Vercci?” David asks turning back to the merchant. “Don’t worry about it David, if it weren’t for you, my business would have died months ago.” Vercci says closing the lid to the cart back. “You’re too kind, how about you and Debora come to dinner tonigh…….”

[Port Royal; 8 Years Ago]​
 “The world has grown darker Vercci.” a voice says aloud. The young boy has grown into a wiry teenager. The once sturdy looking Vercci pulls his head from a crate, closing it shut he doesn’t allow John to see the weapons that were stored within. Times were hard and the aging man was just starting to branch into smuggling, though he could never admit that to the boy that looked to him as an adoptive Uncle. “What makes you say that John?” Vercci asks pulling a smaller crate over to him. “The world is only as dark as you let it.” he adds opening the box.  A moment later a piece of Salt Water Taffy is produced, the flavor that John liked the best as a child. He hands it over to the young man whom takes it. His dark blue eyes look over the treat for several minutes  before he turn his gaze to the sea as lightning splits the dark skies. “What’s the matter boy? Isn’t that your favorite flavor?” Vercci asks pulling another crate closer thinking he had gotten it wrong.  “No uncle, you were correct, I’m just distracted I guess.” John replies taking a small bite from the candy. “That’s no way for a boy to think, you have your whole life ahead of ya.” Vercci says pushing the crate back into place before he stands and walks over to the teenager.

“You should allow the adults to worry, you’re too young.” Vercci adds with a snap scolding John as he sits. “Well, out with it John. What is on your mind.” the merchant asks pulling a blue colored piece of Taffy out. John cut a glance toward the aging man then back to the horizon as the storm clouds began to roll in.  “I plan on leaving home soon.” John says as thunder splits the sky. Vercci spat and sputtered, blue spit and pieces of taffy going everywhere. “Ach, hem eh? Excuse me son, the thunder must have made me hear things, what did you just say?” Vercci asks pawing at his throat.  “You heard me Uncle. I want to do something more with my life.” John says thoughtfully looking down at the yellow colored candy in his hands. “What of your family boy, you don’t really want to make them worry would you?” Vercci asks hoping to bring John back to his senses.  “That’s just it Uncle, I want to make them proud. I plan on joining the Marines and helping peo….” 

[Port Royal; 2 Years Ago]​
“David, don’t be so hard on John. He is still your son after all.” a red headed woman remarks as a man dressed in black cloths storms out the front door of the building they were in. “Be quite Isabella. Our son died two years ago.” David replies as he walks up to the door. Swinging it open he sticks his head out into the street, “And don’t you come back, you’re not welcome here anymore!” David shouts angrily. “David!” Isabella gasps walking up to her husband. “Let me by!” she states as he decidedly blocks the door. “No.” he replies firmly. A loud slap echoes through the house as the palm of her hand crosses his face. He only looks at her blankly as she walks off, “He is still our son.” she cries as the door to their bedroom slams shut behind her._ 

[Off the Coast of Port Royal; Present]​
“John, answer me boy! Your parents are buried there. JOHN!” Vercci shouts as he shakes the Pirate. Bart’s eyes focus and his gaze snaps to the Merchant. With a smack Bart slaps Vercci’s hands from him.  “John died six years ago to my father.” Bart growls his heavy boots echoing off the deck of the ship as the flames roared in the distance.  “And lets not have me remind you again Vercci, I’m no longer fit to wear that name. Speak it again and I may forget myself.” Bart adds as he walks away from the merchant. Vercci slumps his shoulders in defeat as Bart vanishes below deck. “No body is beyond redemption John.” he says lowly as he turned his gaze back to the town he called home for over thirty years. “No one.” he repeats. “So, the Merchant of Death is capable of feelings.” one of Black Bart Pirates laughs as he picks his nails with a dagger. “What business is it of yours?” Vercci asks with a snap. “None really, I find it odd. That is all, actually I was wondering when we’d be reaching our new ship.” the pirate replies never taking his eyes off the man. “Soon, another hour or so.” Vercci says, the islands weren’t far apart.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 25, 2011)

*Gathering of the Makaosu...*

The meeting room suddenly began to shake. There was a loud pounding sound coming from outside the room. The short breaks between pounding, and the increasing volume indicated that they were footsteps. Each of the members eyed the large double doors as whatever it was came closer to the room. 

The doors suddenly slammed open, the Wakusei's eyes widened at the sight of none other than Buta Waldo, one of the Shichibukai at the door. Darver was the only one in the room who didn't even flinch at the sight of the giant troll. The monster stayed quiet with a blank stare and dumb look on his face. "Relax." Sasha sat on Buta's shoulder, looking down at the other members. *"Good. It seems our Shichibukai has arrived as well."* Darver said calmly. Buta held up his hand, allowing Sasha to hop onto his palm. He lowered his hand to the floor, and Sasha casually approached her seat, a tall blue chair with a swirl design on it. "You really know how to make it inconvenient for me Darver. I was busy working in that lumber town when I got your notice. Not like it matters anyway."

"How can someone as inept as you control that beast?" Sasha was interrupted by Beatrix, who had just turned her attention away from the troll and narrowed her eyes at Sasha. "I never did explain my powers to you, did I your highness?" Sasha said with a coy smile. "I can control minds." Beatrix lifted an eyebrow at the girl's claim. Sasha pointed across the table at her. "Even yours, if I ever wanted to shut you up." 

Beatrix suddenly stood up and slammed her hands on the table. "You little bitch! How dare y-" 

*"Venus!"* Darver shouted from the end of the table. Beatrix stopped dead and slowly turned to Darver, a look of violent hatred in her eyes. *"Sit down."* She complied, taking her seat again. *"Mercury's Nentou Nentou abilities have served their purpose quite well, as you can see. We now have the authority of the Shichibukai at our disposal."* 

"It wasn't hard. After all, this isn't the first time I've controlled a Shichibukai..." Sasha crossed her arms and smiled.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei ​*
The Don began to taunt Arc trying to anger the beast, most likely having some sort of trap prepared for his more beastly side. The two traded angry words across the opening between the lodge and the woods. Arc?s anger began to grow considerably. It was not long before he may have lost control completely and gone on his rampage. If that was to come to pass then it was not impossible he would not have been able to figure out friend from foe making this battle much more complicated than it needed to be. Sandrei stood silently with his arms crossed and eyes upon the frustrating Don. He would not need to do anything yet for a tiny Captain already had things under control. In a burst of speed Rose appeared in front of the smoking Don, rage powering her forward and her fist prepared for a punch. 
"HE'S NOT AN ANIMAL! HE'S A HUMAN BEING!" Just like that her fist slammed into his jaw and sent the man tumbling backwards. The hunters watched in complete awe and shock at the scene before them. A small girl had just clobbered like a swatted fly. This shock was quickly subsided as they realized the situation and raised their many guns followed by the bullets exploding from the barrels towards Rose and Arc. 

A wall of water darted up like a train between the pair and the volley of bullets, which caused the hunters to once again blink in confusion as their attack was swiftly halted. Their eyes followed the trail of the water to the huge shark Fishman whom had also taken the centre stage. Behind him an open well was placed, the water drawn from its depths. Sandrei did not think those two needed protecting from the hunters bullets at all, simply he thought it was the best method to get their attention. He began to advance upon a group cracking both his knuckles, his smirk stretched over his lips as he brandished his razor sharp teeth. 
*?More than one beast in this forest right now, eh?? *He said jokingly. Humans referred to Fishman as monsters on more than one occasion. It was time to show them what these supposed ?monsters? could do. The ones he had zoned in upon quickly turned their rifles and machine guns from Rose and Arc and focused on the advancing pirate. Bullets rattled from the barrels towards their attacker, who darted at speeds something of his size should not be able to do until he finally was on top of them. The Fishman?s knee jolted up the rifle of the closest hunter which caused him to lose balance, followed by an open palm thrust into his chest that sent him flying through the forest and off into the distance. 
?Fuck! Shoot them all!? One of the hunters roared out as he swung his Tommy gun around madly. Sandrei spun around the area of attack himself until he was close enough to twist his entire body and struck his leg into the excited hunter in a roundhouse kick. The hunter somersaulted through the air at the impact and ended up slumped on the floor with foam dripping from his lips. 

For the most part these hunters were not anything special. After Sandrei had swiftly man handled two of them another pair took the front line. They were fairly muscular though not overly so with two rifles in their hands. However they had put the idea of guns aside and had moved onto the weapons attached to their belts. They both slid their rifles over their backs at the same time before one took out a random pair of nun-chucks and the second twirled an extending metal staff into his hand.
?I am Jin.? The first one cackled.
?I am Gin? Followed the second. At the same time they both yelled out. ?The Martial Artist Duo! Today you feel our wraaa~ath!? So it seemed these hunters were not only guns and swords. Sandrei slipped into his fighting stance, his smirk turning into a broad grin. 
*?Fair enough.?* He stated simply. Without another word leaving their lips both sides shot towards each other and clashed upon the battlefield. Though their skills were not amazing, you had to give these hunters at least one thing. They all had booming confidence.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2011)

*Makaosu assemble*

His steps could be heard easily through the hall that leads towards the room were the assemble was going to take place, his pace was calm and slow he wasn?t really concerned at all right now, after many days working  in many kinds of business he was about to relax when he got the order to assemble. The mere thought of him having to see the faces of all those little scum again was already tiresome enough. At least most of them aside of some exceptions weren?t really that annoying.

Only some seconds passed before the figure of Chase Dreyar, known with the code name "Uranus" among the Makaosu, was seen entering through the large doors of the room. As soon as he stepped in, his red eyes fell upon the members that were already there;Beatrix, Sasha, Neptune, Darver. Looking at the last one he greeted from his position without much respect though he was not disrespectful at all"Darver. What?s up? I thought we would be gathering later"he said as he started to walk towards his site.

Turning at the giant Shichibukai, he stared at him for a second"This guy never ceases to amaze me"he said though probably it was a sarcastic comment. After that he sat"Seriously it?s a pain in the ass to be with these fools"he said, actually it was not something that the others haven?t heard before from his mouth.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 25, 2011)

The sea-

"You've already lost one." Jupiter stands on a cliff overlooking the sea. The grandline was an amazing place, but truly, it was the new world that held mystery. *"We lose them quickly now a days."* Akuma Rodgers stood behind Jupiter. He'd been approached by Darver once, now this punk arrived? Just what was his purpose here. "It amazes me. Your power Akuma." Jupiter turns his head to the Yonkou. "Your son has returned. He's in the north blue i believe. Turns out he was in hiding for a while." Akuma felt wave of relief over his body. 

*"Thank Ogre... I'll be going to the north blue immediately."* Akuma turned to leave, but Jupiter grabbed his shoulder. "You should be careful. If you leave for too long, you might lose your position as well." Akuma knocked the mans hand away. *"Everyone in my crew is my family. My brothers, my sisters. Every land i control is part of my family, sons, daughters, sisters, mothers, fathers. I will allow no one to harm my family. Do you understand? That is how we Rodgers are." *

With that Akuma left, leaving Jupiter on his own. "Hehehehe.... Well then... " He smirked, but his fun was interrupted by a bird carrying a letter. "A meeting hmm?" He shrugged. "I don't really feel like it... But there's a marine base on the way there from here... Maybe i'll stop by and have some fun."


Much Later-

Wet footsteps could be heard, sloshing through the hallways. The doors to the meeting room open wide as a bloodied Jupiter steps into the room. "I've come." He comments, sitting down in one of the chairs with a flop, sending blood splatter all over. "I sure am tired... Someone bring me a drink." Slamming his hand down on the table, more blood splatters.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 25, 2011)

*Makaosu Meeting...*

*"Now all that's left are Pluto and Mars..."* Darver says, observing the agents that had arrived, *"I sincerely doubt that Pluto will be making it to your little meeting,"* an unfamiliar voice chimes in from the shadows.

All of the agents quickly turn towards the source of the voice. A gray skinned man with long black hair, wearing a black toga and a golden crown upon his head steps into the light, tossing the head of the man known as Pluto in his hand, "Atleast not all of him."

The agents all prepared to attack, intruders were not taken kindly in the top secret lair of the Makaosu, "I truly hope that the rest of your group isn't as talkative as this one. It took merely a few days in the depths of hell to get him to squeal the location of your hideout here," he looks around at the dark, torch lit room, "Though I must say, I enjoy the ambiance." 

"Who are you and just what the hell do you think you're doing here," the armored agent questions, hand on the hilt of his blade, "Ah yes, I haven't even introduced myself, how rude," he peers around the room, each and every one of agents were powerful, lead by an even more powerful man, Darver. And to top it all off they somehow managed to get a Warlord to join their party, obviously unwillingly, which made his presence all the more frightening. However the uninvited guest didn't flinch at any of this, he didn't have a worry in the world.

*"I am Hades, God of the Underworld,"* he walks over to the end of the table, where an empty chair the shape of a guitar resides. He swiftly kicks it to pieces. Hades slowly leans down, a golden throne forms out of flames just in time for him to land on, *"But you can just call me Pluto,"* he says with a smirk.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 25, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates​*
Ursla gracefully danced through the bullets as an elegant dancer would perform at a ballet recital. Dodging bullets was now second nature to each of the Phoenix Pirates now, this is child's play. Though, the masseuse couldn't help but to ponder on what her captain decided to do. Without missing a beat, Rose offered, no, *told* the beast-of-a-man that he's joining the crew. This is the same man that attempted to slaughter the crew hours before, the same man that didn't offer them any hospitality, the same man that is a beast by nature. How could he possibly fit in? They'd have to watch their backs twenty-four seven in fear of the beast going berserk on them. Still, her crewmates had a point. Ursla wasn't a very pleasant woman to begin with, but Rose also allowed her to join. Everyone deserves a chance.

Except those lumberjacks of course. Ursla put aside her dislike of Arc and sprung into action. The masseuse approached a group of them after their volley of bullets ceased. 

_"Ohh, this one's a looker!"
"Why don't you join us for a bit!"
"You're too cute to be a pirate!"_

"Disgusting....." Ursla said as she lunged towards the men with great speed. At the last moment, Ursla threw a kick towards them, *"Sensual Strike!"* The masseuse commanded as a weird blue glitter emitted from her leg. She struck the lumberjack, knocking them all to the ground. Each of them had a pleasant look on their face. 

_"That felt good......"
"Am I in heaven....."
"I've never felt this way before......"_

Suddenly, a huge, giant of a man approached Ursla holding an axe. He too had a cigar in his mouth, but he threw it to the ground and stepped on it, creating a small crater. 

_"Look tuts, no offense, but I gotta' get ma' job done."_


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2011)

*A Battle Erupts between the two crews!​*
At the shores of Mist Island, a battle had started between the two pirate crews who desired to conquer the island. Several villagers, who had befriended the Cipher Pirates watched from afar, confused and frightened as the battle continued. Duke whipped his head around as he saw more and more members of the Cipher Pirate crew arrive on the scene. Duke then looked back at Kent who had a cocky grin on his face. He held out a hand and motioned towards Duke,  "Let's see what you've got, you crazy redhead bastard!" He called to Duke. The World Pirates captain clenched his fists. He had to make this bastard hurt, like he had hurt Kaya. Even if he didn't really know much as he thought he knew about Kaya, she was still crew and his Nakama. Even a man who would rule the earth one day, needed friends. After Moby had hurt the crew though, Duke realized that once he was King he'd have the power to protect all of them. Narrowing his eyebrows in Kent's direction, Duke yells, "Soru!" 

That one caught Kent by suprise as Duke suddenly dissapeared. He had no idea that this guy could use Rokushiki techniques. As a former member of Cipher Pol though, he had actually went through professional training so he knew how to counter Duke. He just wondered how many of the techniques did he actually know... Duke appeared over Kent's head, bringing down his leg an incredible speed. Kent blocked with his arm, which creates a shockwave from the force of two powerful men clashing with each other. Kent grinned, enjoying the battle while Duke merely glared, he was going to tear this guy apart. "King's Cape!" Kent's eyes widened, as the long-coat Duke was wearing came to life, clothe forming into tendrils. These tendrils wrap around Kent's arms and legs, "Got you!" Duke yelled, spinning, while his coat was still attached to Kent and then slamming his forehead into Kent's.

The two men looked into each other's eyes as Duke's forehead grinded into Kent's. They both let out a mighty battle roar, before breaking away.

 "Let's see what else you've got up your sleeve!" Kent said, chuckling as he started to bob around before launching himself at Duke again with a Geppou. Duke smiles, as he sees Kent flying towards him, "How about I match that!" He yelled, "Geppou!" Duke flew through the air and raises his fist, slamming into Kent's hand. Another powerful shockwave sends sand flying everywhere around the beach. The villagers watched in horror, "Will this battle never end!" They asked, scared for their lives.

Duke looks over at then shaking villagers, "Be quiet, my subjects!" He shouted, pointing a finger at them and then pointing at Kent, "This battle will end when is dead! Soru!" He shouted, shooting forward once again like a cannonball. 

*The Alliance!​**Where a battle is being fought...! Allies are being made!​*
The Iron Mask Pirates stood in a huge line, standing so closely together that there were no gaps in their solid formation. This prevented anyone from seeing what was going on. On the other side, across from them, was the Montenbainne family and their servants. They stood there proudly, one of them was a woman wearing a pink dress and fanning herself. Above her chest was a heart. She has a smile on her face as she continues to fan, "Fufufu~ This is boring... Gon, hurry up!" She exclaimed, her impatientness showing a little. "I agree sister! It's already shameful that we must cut deals with pirates now!" A tanned man said, his brown hair in a long pony-tail. He carried a cane in his hand and had a very arrogant look on his face. He said loudly, paying no mind to the large number of pirates who were looking at them. 

(The camera focuses on these two)

*Faye Montenbainne
Daughter of Draco Montenbainne
Treasure Hunter
Age: 24*

*Sasha Montenbainne
Second Oldest Son of Draco Montenbainne
Treasure Hunter
Age: 27*​
Two other siblings were present as well, one had blue hair and wore glasses. The collar of his jacket hid most of his face, so it was impossible to see what he thought of the situation. He also didn't speak. The one next to him had a smug look on his face, although he didn't smile. He wanted to be anywhere but here currently and he is very bored. His siblings complaining causes him to look over and sigh, "Will you two shut up..." A tic appears above Sasha's forehead, "Tarcell how dare you insult your older brother, you arrogant bastard!" He shouted, clenching his fist. 

"Fufufu~ Boys will be boys... What do you think of this plan Gon has Krory?" Faye asked, curious. The boy merely looked at her and said nothing. Faye sighed, well accustomed to her brother's silence.

*Krory Montenbainne
Youngest Son of Draco Montenbainne
Treasure Hunter
Age: 20*

*Tarcell Ren Montenbainne
Third Oldest Son of Draco Montenbainne
Treasure Hunter
Age: 24*​
Standing behind the Montenbainne's were two other people who weren't related to the family. They were servants. One noticeably had at least six arms. He also had stuck a gigantic metal straw up his nose, sniffing the air through the it. "Ah yes~ The smell of the sea, fish!" He exclaimed. The man he was standing next to it, didn't say hardly anything. He merely shook his head at his fellow worker. These two were Patchie and Brock.

*Patchie
Chef
Age: 37*

*Brock
Bodyguard
Age: 27*​
Finally we focus on the two in the middle of both groups. They were the leaders of each respective faction; Iron Mask Falgor and Gon Montenbainne. The two of them were smiling at each other and although they looked friendly, greed was the only thing in their minds as they shook hands, solidifying their alliance. "Together, we can take the treasure!" Gon exclaimed. *"Defeat that blasted pirate crew!" *Falgor yelled. *"And more importantly, rule this island!"* They both shouted at the top of their lungs. 

A alliance has been forged between these two unlikely allies... As the Iron Mask Pirates march back to town with the Montenbainne siblings and servants walking behind Gon and Falgor, the island was about to see the might of their unity...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 25, 2011)

*[?Black? Bart, Take all You can; Give Nothing Back]​*​
?Land!? a voice echoes from the crows nest in time with the rocking of the Lady Luck. Vercci looked to the dark horizon as trees become visible in the distance . His part in this whole tragedy was about to come full circle. A ring of smoke hung about his head as he pulled a lit cigarette from his tear stained lips. With a heavy sigh he tosses it overboard.  ?Douse the lights.? Bart?s voice shouts from below deck accompanied by his heavy boot steps as he neared the door that lead to the hold. Pirates and merchants alike scurry about the deck of the ship and snuff the lights of the lanterns as the door opens. From the darkness Bart?s form slowly materializes in the clouded moonlight.  ?Ready the long boats, we do this right or we not do it at all.? the man commands while he walked up to the Merchant of Death himself. ?I trust you?ll be a man of your word Bart.? Vercci says spitting the last bit of smoke from his lungs.   ?Don?t impede me honor Vercci, as long as you not try anything more that is stupid, you?ll escape this with your skin in tact.? Bart reassures the man as his men readied the long boats. 

?Captain; Marine vessel off the port bow!? one of Bart?s men shouts running to the man. Handing over a looking glass he quickly steps back as Bart pulls it to his face. Sliding it over his left eye he peers into the darkness of the left side of the ship. There in the distance a Marine ship sat anchored just off the coast of the island. Its two mast looming in the darkness.  ?That be the ship Vercci?? Bart asks point blank handing the telescope over to the merchant with a hard thud. ?Ghan..? Vercci mumbles as the metal of the looking glass is thrust into his chest. Taking a step back the man catches himself and fumbles with the equipment that he was handed. After almost dropping the device twice Vercci is able to bring it to his eye. After looking through it for a second or so he pulls it away. ?Yes, that is the Ark Royal.? Vercci replied lowly.  ?Drop anchor!? Bart commands waling toward his men that had prepped the long boat.  ?You six come with me. You six, take the second boat.? Bart orders throwing a foot in the boat he was to ride.  ?The rest, stick around. Make sure our humble host doesn?t try anything funny.? Bart says firmly as he pulled himself to his full height in the long boat.

 ?Oh and Vercci, your accord is with me, not my men.? Bart says as his head vanished below the railing. Vercci bit his lower lip. Bart just gave his remaining men permission to kill him if he were to act out of line in their eyes. With a heavy sigh he set back down on the create he had set upon most of this horrible trip. ?There is an ill wind ah blowing.? Vercci says to himself as the sea splashed under the weight of the long boat that was just dropped. ?Oda have mercy on my soul.? he says to himself as his attention turned to the Marine vessel . The men aboard it were about to get to meet a devil. The sea seemed to grow quite in the anticipation of the impending attack. Bart controlled the second long boat with hand motions as they rowed beside one another. Seemed that all were night in, meaning that either the Marines were over confident of their ability. Or, they figured they were safe due to their status as world government dogs. In the dead of the night the two long boats gently slide up beside the marine vessel and as if assassins of the depths the Black Bart Pirates cling to the anchor chain and climb their way quietly up to the ship?s deck. It wasn?t exactly as it had appeared; there were some look outs, but not enough to cover the entirety of the ship. They were also too placid. Yawning heavily they rubbed their eyes as they walked along their patrols completely unaware of the flood of rats that was about to besiege their ship.

Bart brings a finger to his lips as he peered down to the men below him. Wrapping his fingers up he pointed aboard the ship. Then with a slow motion he held three fingers up signaling the amount of sentries the Marines had appointed to protect their ship. A dark shadow spills over the railings onto the deck of the Ark Royal; Bart was the first aboard. Like a cat he ducks into the shadows as he makes his way along crates and barrels. Just ducking behind a canon the Pirate Captain narrowly avoids detection as the Marine he was stalking briefly turned. ?Must have been my imagination.? the man grunts scratching his head after removing his cap.  ?Aye, now get back to your business.? Bart lowly says to himself as his men slowly pour onto deck as well. Flipping two fingers out Bart signals his men to split up, then pointing toward the hold?s door he gives them their orders.  Bart narrows his eyes, stepping out from behind the canon he slipped behind he timed his steps with that of the Marine so he covered his sound with his prey?s. In a few moments he was upon the man and the Black Jack was pulled from its holster. 

A dirty hand shots from the darkness and wraps around the Marine?s mouth. In the darkness the wind shifts and blows the clouds above around casting a flood of moonlight down upon the ship. In the shadows that wash over the ship the distinct image of a blade protruding from a man briefly washes over the deck as the light fades. The Marine seizes in pain as Bart?s filthy mitt both catches a scream and blood. With a twist Bart snaps the man?s neck then eases him to the deck as one of his crew catches the second sentry.  A hand cups the man?s mouth as well, then a cutlass flashes in the night air and is drawn across the Marine?s neck. Another man down and one to go. Bart?s Pirates flood over the ship and quickly overtake the last look out, in a visceral frenzy the man is literally torn apart and dismembered as if by a school of piranha. 

Bart had chosen his men well, albeit they were a bit on the uncouth side. Bart knew the heaviest of the fighting was about to start, so he quickly slips into the captain?s quarters as his men flowed below deck. The room was fancy and lush, even for Marine standards. Whomever controlled this ship thought himself a man of taste and wealth; well that man was about to meet his end. In the far corner Bart spots a bed. Under the covers a large hulk of a form is seen. It heaves in time as the man sleep soundly.  ?At least you are privileged enough to go in your sleep.? Bart says sliding his weapon back behind his head, the dark blade of the Black Jack glistened with blood in the ambient light of the flickering lamp. Grabbing the covers with his free hand he pulls them back as he trust his weapon forward. The motion of the covers pulling away from the sleeping form is enough to wake the large round man below them. In a flash his eyes snap open and he instinctively reaches for the loaded pistol that lay on his night stand. But Bart was already in mid attack. His weapon pierces  the man?s neck and he gargles with pain as Bart pulls him from his bed.  ?Is that you Captain Davids?? Bart asks as his eyes fall on the overweight man. The round man?s eyes narrow as his pudgy blood covered fingers wrap around the weapon that threatened to end his life. ?Ba?.Bartholomew?? the man struggles as he falls to his knees.  ?My, what has time done to you Mate.? Bart says casting his memories of his recruiting officer to the side.  ?Allow me to end your indignity.? Bart says as he pulled the trigger on the Black Jack. In that instant the real battle begins as the sounds of fighting can be heard erupting below deck. Twelve pirates attempts to take a Marine vessel  in the dead of the night and they had drawn first blood.  Three Guards dead as is the Captain.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 25, 2011)

*Asofai Island, Grand Line/Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Ensign Amelia Armstrong observed as the fake Devil King pirates were loaded onto the heavy duty prison transport, bound for Impel Down. At first she had been annoyed that their foes had only been cheap copies of the genuine article. However the more she thought about it, the more Amelia sensed that perhaps it had been a blessing in disguise. Maybe she wasn't ready just yet to face down a foe such as the Devil King.

"Maybe..." she muttered, and couldn't help but think about her father. 

_Azalea D. Flora stood expectantly on the front porch, holding the hand of little Amelia. The Marine transport ship was arriving today, and with it her husband. He would always appear up the front path, looking tired and haggard from months of battling pirates in the Grand Line, but smiling all the same, holding flowers in one hand for her, and a teddy bear in the other for Amelia. Just then the figure of a white coated Marine appeared over the horizon, trudging up the front path. Flora felt her heart start to beat excitedly. 

"It's daddy!" Amelia exclaimed.  

Azalea smiled and was about to nod, but then she saw that the figure held no flowers, nothing in fact. He walked with a downcast face and slumped shoulders. Azalea instantly felt her blood run cold. The Marine titled his head up, revealing the face of Archer Armstrong, not her husband. "It's uncle Archie!" Amelia said brightly, and a second later looked up curiously at her mother. "But where's daddy?" 

Suddenly Flora broke away and sprinted flat out towards towards Archer. Amelia watched as her mother grabbed his arms. Her uncle said something in a low voice. Amelia couldn't hear what it was, they were too fay away. Her mother shook her head and began to pound her fists against his chest. Archer simply stood there with his eyes downcast. Flora collapsed to her knees, screaming in a tear filled rage. _

Amelia sighed and thrust her hands into her pockets. Rose had come a year later, so it hadn't been all bad, but it still didn't quite fill up the longing she felt from time to time. "I need to get stronger..." she muttered. As soon as the prisoners were loaded, Lt. Gabriel Masters approached her, all business as usual. Amelia looked up at him and wondered if he ever smiled. 

She shot a thumb towards the hulking figure of Zane Garrick. He sat at the edge of the docks, smoking a cigar and staring out towards the horizon. "The Commander wants to see you sir. He sounded angrier then usual," she muttered with a grim face, feeling like she was giving Gabriel his last rites.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 26, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice*

Gabriel spun his blades around his fingers a few times, slinging the blood off of them before sheathing his weapons into their straps at his sides. The Fake Devil King's fishman was no match for the marine, it was just another day of slaying fodder for Oda's Warrior.

He couldn't help but feel anger towards being fooled by this fake. He truly believed that he had found his brother, truly thought he had received his chance to deal him justice. He was tired of him disgracing their family by his actions, tired of him betraying Oda's will, "Dammit Dante..." he said under his breath before heading back  towards the ship.

The young Amelia approached him, her efforts had been commendable in the day's battle, she was finally learning to hold her own, but the battles of the future would be much more dangerous than a group of men pretending to be real pirates. 

She informed him that Garrick wished to see him, "Understood," he replied without a bit of fear in his voice, not look of distress in his eyes. He knew that he would receive punishment for his actions, but he didn't care. He would have done the same thing in any situation that involved his brother.

Masters approached Garrick's office and stepped in, "You wanted to see me sir?" he says, crossing his hands behind his back and bringing his feet together, prepared for whatever Garrick would throw at him, "I am prepared for whatever punishment you have planned for me. I apologize for my actions but I do not regret them. I will be the one to take down The Devil King at any costs," he knew Garrick wasn't one for games, and he felt the same way, "Do as you wish sir."

*World Pirates vs Cipher Pirates*

Raeyr rolled his eyes as a little blond girl stepped forward from the opposing crew, "What is your entire crew filled with little girls and bunny rabbits?"

However what happened next the swordsman did not expect, the little girl pulled out a not so little rocket launcher and fired, "Well shit..." the eye on his blade shot wide open, "Idiot! Don't just stand there!" the blade barked as the rocket closed in.

"Yeah, yeah..." he holds out the blade, eyes closed, charging it with a demonic green aura, *"Arashiken!"* he slashes upward and a crescent green blast fires, crashing right into the rocket, resulting in a massive explosion.

Raeyr leaped up towards the ship, only to receive three more rockets headed straight for him. He twists his body, slicing the first rocket in half, then the second, and finally planting his feet on top of the third before pushing off and propelling himself straight for the gunslinger.

"Persistent little twerp,"  Annie says in an annoyed tone, "How about trying a fifth rocket on for size," but Raeyr lands on the deck and swats the rocket launcher upward with the side of his blade, causing the rocket to shoot into the sky.

"Sorry girlie, but now you're in my territory," he says, going for a diagonal slash towards the newest World Pirate.

*Atlas Pirates...*

The crew waited impatiently for the Queen to arrive, they hadn't eaten in days and it was starting to show. All but Drake, who still remained in a sparkly clean coma, his wide open mouth catching flies as he leaned back against his chair.

A man dressed in a fine suit walked in, looking up towards the ceiling in a rather snooty matter, "Announcing Queen Sieglinde Vadrithe Berkstein Hordaine," he says before stepping out of the way, the Queen entering in a fine dress, her bodyguard Camon right behind her. 

He eyed the pirates suspiciously, it was a pretty well known fact that pirates only cared about one thing: money. And it also wasn't a secret that the queen of entire kingdom was hardly lacking in that department. 

The Queen simply smiled as she took her seat and looked around, "My my you all clean up quite nicely. I would have no idea you were pirates by the looks at you," she then turned her attention to Drake, who sat on the other end of the table directly opposite her, "But what's wrong with your Captain?"

"He'll be fine, as soon as the food-" but he was cut off by the foot steps of a dozen chefs, all carrying a silver platter, entering the room. They placed down the platters in front of each of the pirates as well as the queen, and then a few platters in the center of the table, "Enjoy my queen, and my queen's guests," the head chef said before removing the top of the platter, the others following in suit. The Atlas Pirates all look in awe at the bountiful feast in front of them. 

Life suddenly shoots into Drake's body, the color returning to his skin, his blank eyes regaining their pupils and drool beginning to pour from his mouth, "FOOOOOOOOOD!" he digs his fork into the full chicken across the table, lifting the entire chicken and even the plate it rests on into the air.

He goes to down the poultry whole but pauses, "Wait a minute..."  he pauses, dropping the fork and chicken and grabbing his chest, "I-I can't breathe..." he clenches his chest looks around wildly, "Oi...Someone...Help..." he says weakly, "My family will save me...Van!" he looks around but doesn't see his gunslinger, "Where's Van....And who the hell is that!" he barks, pointing to the newly blond Van.

"Maybe my other long lost cousin..." but he doesn't see Sento either, just a beautiful girl in a extravagant dress, "What...What is going on!" 

He looks down and sees that he is in a suit, "What is this cruel torture device!" he shouts before ripping the suit top off of his chest. He takes a deep breath of relief, "So...Where are we exactly? And where are Van and Sento!" he then looks across the table at the queen, "Oh, hi," he says with a tilt of the head and a wave.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 26, 2011)

*Makaosu Meeting...*

Mars glanced at the door. "Well, at least it's still intact for once," he thought sardonically. He calmly walked through the entrance and saw that the rest of the agents had already arrived, bar Pluto. In his place was a man with long black hair and gray skin, still holding onto the head of the former Makaosu agent. He was sitting on a chair composed of fire, but there were no signs of him being affected by this in any way. 

"Devil's Fruit," Mars thought to himself. Although his own weapon was imbued with one, he still retained a lingering hatred of Devil Fruit users, hammered into him during his youth and entrenched by the traumatic experience that defined who he was today. 

"Sorry I'm late. Mars reporting," he said simply, addressing Darver. His eyes flickered to the giant Shichibukai known as Buta Waldo. The Shichibukai were falling quick. Mordekaiser had been slain by Raiva D. Tempestade only recently, and now another one had been captured.

"What are we going to discuss?"


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 26, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates-

Rex and the crew stood over a massive pirate ship, haven drug all of the men they defeated to it. "Now get out of here!" Rex shouts, giving the ship a kick and sending it floating on it's way. "Did you really have to take their sails?" Alex asks, Kaido just grumbled, Kimchi helping him stand. "Bah." Rex shrugged. "They deserved what they got!" Rex laughs and turns back to look at Galleon and his crew. "Thanks for the attempt to help, but we had it covered!" He smirked, giving Galleon a thumbs up. "Tch... damn brats." Galleon shrugged and started to walk off. 

"Oi! Don't run away!" Rex shouts, racing after the old man. "Heh..." Kaidou shook his head. "Come on Kimchi, takes us back to town..."

Jolly Rodgers-

The crew had been sailing for a few days, trying to get their barrings. "Let's see... New island... new island..." Joseph sat looking at a map. "New island...." He pondered, the north blue was a pretty big place... where would he like to sail. He could go in order or he could go in any order... "I Know!" Joseph closed his eyes and drew a dagger from one of his weapons pockets. "THERE!" He tosses the knife at the map and opens his eyes. "Eh?" Blinking a bit, he checked out the map. "There's nothing there... Oh well! That is where we shall head!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Legacy of Pt2]​*​
 “Bloody Hilt Kick!” Bart shouts as he spun around. His foot arcs up and the heel of his boot catches the falling Ivy just below the ribs in her diaphragm. The daggers in her clutches slip free as her eyes widen in pain. With a gasp all the breath in her body leaves her . The extra power the fruit afforded Bart becomes all too apparent to Ivy as she is tossed like a litter toward the captain’s cabin. With a resounding thud her body slams off the wooden wall and falls to the railing below. With a ugh she folds over the railing and falls to the ship’s lower deck. With a crash she falls to a heap.  “Arrogance isn’t pretty poppet.” Bart says sweetly as he pulled his cutlass free. _ “How?”_ Ivy gasps while struggling to stand. Bart smiles as he sheaths his sword. Tapping his nose he simply walks forward,  “Your blood smells all so sweet.” Bart says closing in on the woman. _ “I’m not beat yet!”_ Ivy shots as Bart gets too close. Lunging up she strikes out with another dagger, but in the physical state of recovery she was in, the move was slow and predictable. The dagger echoes off the deck as Bart slides the blade of the Black Jack though the two bones of that forearm. Pulling the weapon free he quickly grabs that arm by the wrist with his free hand and twist under and around her picking her up to her feet as he locked the injured arm into a hammer hold. His left arm wraps around her body and he carefully places the blade of the Black Jack under her neck and brought it to a rest.

The simple weight of gravity on Ivy’s skin draws blood by the blade.  “I guess its time to end this, eh Ivy?” Bart asks pulling the blade tighter on her skin. Ivy’s eyes grow heavy with fear as she recalled all the reports when Bart was still a wanted man; she knew he meant to kill her here and now. _ “Wait Bart, just wait.”_ she says lowly. Bart stops and leans in,  “Excuse me?” he says. _ “Lets make another deal Bart.”_ she replies to the dismay of the rest of the Marines on the ship. “No Lt. Jr., don’t!” they cry.  “Quite mongrels.” Bart growls before turning his attention back to Isabelle.  “What more can you possibly add to the first deal Ivy?” he asks. _ “Not an addition Bart, a new deal.”_ Ivy says after swallowing hard. _ “That is, if your still looking for Legacy.”_ Ivy states. Taking Bart’s quick silence as a queue Ivy continues, _ “So, want to make a deal Bart?”_ 

*[Doc Whiskey; Lazy Afternoon]​*​
Doc yawned as he rocked in his hammock, which was now hanging over the side of the ship. It swayed in the salty air. The rocking of the ship and the sound of the ocean as they sailed through it was enough to keep the man that pretended to be the elderly asleep. Khan his pipe mumbled lowly to himself as the man snored, it was always annoying and he couldn’t sleep at all when Doc slept, it was just impossible. The green smoke rolled from the pipe as Doc inhaled and exhaled in rhythm, a smile still hung about his features, that lunch he had prepared was awesome, but the clean up afterwards wasn’t. So the nap he took now was his reward for being so, so, so ‘responsible’


----------



## Kuno (Jul 26, 2011)

*Pandora...*

“What is wrong with Shinpachi?”  Tony asked, confusion evident in her voice even if her face was still flushed from the explosion.

“It is a man thing Antoinette.  You really wouldn't understand.”  Ruark grinned trying to stifle his laughter though it didn't help that Dude was bent over, his laughter so hard it was silent.

“Can I help him?  What should I do?”  

“I think you...have...done...enough...”  Dude spit out between gales of mirth.

“But I don't...”

“Let it go.”  Ruark said finally allowing the chuckles out.

“Okay but...”  Dude just put up his hand silencing Tony.  

“Best let it go.”

Then Mion spoke up.  “Rakks?  What are those?  Oh...birds!” Tony replied shielding her eyes from the sun as she looks.

“Big ones.”  Dude responded.

“That's what he said.”  Ruark pointed toward Shinpachi and the pair burst into laughter again.  “Alright, lets follow the bat.”

Dude nodded and saluted Kagami as he pulled out his sword and began jumping from stone to stone.  “You won't get there first!”  Ruark called from behind him also on the rocks.  He grabbed Dude's ankle and pushed him off the side.

“SHIT!”  Dude yelled dropping about ten feet into the dust.  “Unfair!  You cheat!”  He screamed jumping to his feet.

“You fell like a brick!”  Ruark doubled over grabbing his stomach laughing, he forgot that the stones were not stationary.  “DAMN!”  he echoed the panic in Dude's voice as also plummeted to the dirt.  The rock disappeared from under his feet moving back to continue in the stepping stone process leaving Ruark in a heap on the ground.  He sat up stunned for a moment then looked at Dude who's glare was fading.  

“Are you guys okay?”  Tony came rushing forward to check her companions.

Laughter bellowed from the pair as Dude helped Ruark up, both only nodding toward Tony.  “Shall we try again?”

“We shall.”  Ruark dusted himself, retrieved his sword and the pair raced up the stones, dodging the falling parts of the rakks that Mion was dropping then doing a bunch of slicing of there own.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *World Pirates vs Cipher Pirates*
> 
> Raeyr rolled his eyes as a little blond girl stepped forward from the opposing crew, "What is your entire crew filled with little girls and bunny rabbits?"
> 
> ...



A scowl appeared on Annie's face as the swordsman batted away her rockets like bowling tenpins. "Shit fella! Rocket fuel is expensive to make these days!" Someone clearly ate their wheaties this morning, she thought to herself, and that clearly wasn't a normal sword he was slinging. As he motioned to slash at her, Annie moved her hands in a blur of speed, reaching into her pouch and tossing a silver canister between them. The canister expanded rapidly into a glittering metal dome that surrounded her body. Raeyr's sword collided with the dome, generating a grinding shower of sparks. A high pitched metal hum filled the air. The dome held firm however, causing Raeyr and his blade to bounce back from the recoil.

Raeyr quickly regained his footing. He noticed a deep slash mark in the metallic surface of the dome. "That won't take another hit..." he said with a grin, winding up for another swing. Without warning the dome contracted inwards, folding like a piece of origami paper. Raeyr paused mid swing and stared wide eyed with surprise. Annie was gone, replaced by a perfectly circular hole in the deck.   

"Ha! She ran away...as expected!" Raeyr said with a laugh. 

At that moment Annie was squeezing out of a nearby porthole and climbing up the side of the hull. "Did I mention that I just wanted to take a bubble bath?" she grunted with annoyance. Annie slyly peeked over the deck and caught sight of the swordsman, his back to her, muttering something about her running away. Annie shook her head at the typical male bravado. She produced a grenade from her belt and popped the pin, grinning. 

"Peekaboo..." she whispered. 

Before Raeyr could turn around she rolled the grenade towards his feet and dove away to the shore. "I hope Duke's okay with me remodeling his ship. I just can't help myself sometimes..." she muttered with a tired chuckle. She felt the blast wave at her back a second later. 

*BABOOOM!*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 26, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain; Cipher Pirates Vs World Pirates]​*​
Tobias? eyes widen as the large Viking like ship pretty much beached itself on Mist?s Shore. The young new Pirate to be didn?t know what was to happen from here, but he was far from that beach and far from what was happening. Gritting his teeth he dashes through the blanketed forest of mist. As he ran the sounds of Battle on the beach erupts. Cussing lowly he forms weapons as he cuts through the various viscous wildlife. Blood paints the young boy?s body as he cuts down beast that would sooner eat him then be his pal or friend. With each passing moment he feared the worse. Taking a sharp turn at a set of trees Tobias almost tumbles head over heels into a ravine, but he is able with help of his powers to avoid the plummet to certain death. _Not Much Further_ the thinks as he bound from the confines of the shrouded trees and onto the beach the ship was on.

As he feared through the sounds he heard a battle between the Pirates the Cipher?s had so graciously help were underway. Looking around he looks to see whom he could help, but he didn?t see anyone that needed his assistance, that is until he heard an explosion from the deck of the large pirate ship. Looking up he sees a rocket flying toward the sky. Cocking an eyebrow he runs to the ship and using a set of blades he creates he scales the ship with all the skill of a spider. Leaping over the railing Tobias lands just in time to see a woman rolling a grenade toward Raeyr.  ?No ya don?t!? Tobias shouts as the grenade is rolled toward the swordsman.  ?Wall of Blades!? Tobias shouts as the grenade explodes. From behind the smoke of the blast a large wall of Swords erect itself shielding Raeyr from the brunt of the blast.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 26, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice*
> 
> Gabriel spun his blades around his fingers a few times, slinging the blood off of them before sheathing his weapons into their straps at his sides. The Fake Devil King's fishman was no match for the marine, it was just another day of slaying fodder for Oda's Warrior.
> 
> ...



Garrick remained silent, simply gazing out at the horizon, a smoking cigar jutting out of the corner of his mouth. "Did I ever tell you that my old man was a pirate?"

Gabriel shook his head. Garrick never talked about his private affairs, save for a few mentions now and then of his dear old mum in the North Blue, to whom he took great pleasure in sending the stuffed heads of pirates. 

"That's right, he was a goddamn pirate. Left me and my dear old mum when I was only four, talking some bullshit about having to live his dream out on the open seas. I guess he thought that dream was more important then his wife and son." Garrick's face slowly turned grim, as his steel gray eyes filled with the light of memory. "Then one day he came back home, stinking of alcohol and piss, ranting and raving about how his crew had been massacred in the Grand Line. I remember watching from the foot of the stairs as he starting smashing everything in sight. I was big for my age then, but what the fuck did I know, I was just a scared eight year old kid. My mum told him to leave, but he refused and then attacked her..." Garrick turned towards Gabriel, his eyes now blazing like dark coals. "I'll spare you the details of what he _tried_ to do to my mum, but I will tell you what I did. I went and got my old Louisville slugger from the closet, and then I beat his brains in, and I didn't stop until his head was a bloody pile of mush." 

Garrick looked back towards the horizon and smiled. "The first pirate I ever killed was my father, the first of many."  He stood up suddenly, moving with a speed and grace that belied his ten foot hulking frame. Garrick stared down at Drake, his expression pitiless. "So I understand why you did what you did, and why you'll do it again if you see your brother." 

Meanwhile Prince and Amelia hid under the dock floor directly adjacent to where Garrick and Prince. They had been expecting Prince to get the living hell beat out of him, but Garrick's story had been an interesting divergence. Amelia frowned slightly. It was pretty sad. "No wonder he's so fucked up..." she whispered. "Wow this is even better then a soap opera," Prince commented dryly in a low voice, while sipping a half empty can of beer. Amelia had to cover her mouth with her hands to stifle the sudden laugh.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 26, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent's grin was only widening now as the blows came hard and fast - Duke was good, but he was stronger and faster, if only slightly. Duke was managing to keep pace because of his Devil Fruit ability, but Kent was certain that with enough time he could wear the World Pirate's captain down.

The Rokushiki techniques had thrown him off, but only for a brief moment. Duke had replicated them incredibly well, considering that he didn't seem to have formal training. Kent could see in the way he moved that he was self taught. His movements were different - not better or worse, simply different from the standard taught at Cipher Pol.

Kent twisted around a strike and swept Duke's legs out from under him with a kick. This new style of fighting was...odd. Kent was used to tanking hits and coming in full power, withstanding a barrage of attacks only to counter with his own. This new style encouraged flexibility however, dodging constantly and connecting each move to another to create a seamless "dance" of attacks. 

Duke hit the ground but rolled back to his feet and hit Kent hard across the mouth. Kent skidded back, turning the skid into a flip, and spit some blood out of his mouth with a smile. "Soru."

"Soru!" Duke shouted, and both fighters vanished from sight. They met each other in a blur of attacks, culminating in a shock wave that threw both of them back. Both of the captains stopped themselves in the air with Geppou, and both stood silently in the air for a moment, watching.

"You're good," Kent admitted, "But you're not on my level. Rankyaku!" He kicked the air in front of him, causing powerful gusts of wind to fly towards the World Pirate Captain.

Duke dodged admirably, but he was newer at ariel maneuvering than Kent, and one of the violent winds clipped him and sent him spinning. He lashed an arm out towards Kent. "King's Cape." The coat sprang to life again, wrapping itself around Kent's leg and dragging him down to the sand again.

They hit the ground with two heavy thuds, but Duke was better prepared for the impact and recovered first. "Animate!" He shouted, slapping his palm against the sand. The tiny grains rose and wrapped themselves around Kent's wrists and ankles, pinning him to the ground. Duke took this opportunity for all it was worth, delivering an earth shaking blow to Kent's stomach. The Cipher Pirate Captain screamed in pain and blood flew out of his mouth, and Duke smirked.

"Fuck you!" Kent shouted, and with a burst of pure physical power broke through the sand chains. Kent roared and hit Duke in the stomach with all his strength, throwing the World Pirate Captain into the air and across the beach.

"SORU!" Kent surged forward in another burst of speed, and swung his fist towards Duke's head. Duke managed to get his own punch in however, and another, massive shock wave tore through the beach, throwing sand up in a violent whirlwind.

Oblivious to the fighting of the rest of his crew, Kent roared another savage battle cry and charged.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 26, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford *










​
 The entire situation had erupted so suddenly and now had intensified considerably. Not only was Duke clashing with the blonde Captain on the sands of the island which caused quite a stir in the bystanders eyes, but Rush had quickly moved to battle another martial artist upon the beach as well. To make things even worse a strange swordsman had made his presence known and intended to challenge Kaya. However before that had even begun the new member to the crew quickly intercepted the swordsman by her own means. A rocket launcher. Brolly sat by the hole he had made in the kitchen and watched how the battle unfolded with his usual unreadable but happy expression.  The pair both showed off their abilities greatly, the swordsman closing the range between them while Annie continued to keep herself protected and used extremely well though out tactics. She did seem more of a thinker than himself, whom was currently focused on the shiny sword. It was very shiny indeed. Though his eye was caught by the next event. Just before the attacker was blown into the stars another man interrupted the fight to moved to protect his comrade with a wall of swords. Brolly pushed himself to his feet; the pair were picking on Annie! 

Like a bullet a large blur fired forward between the attackers and where Annie had dived to the shore, the sudden sound of metal smashing into metal exploded over the deck, causing a powerful force of air to shudder over those present. The erect wall of blades began to crack and shatter until the swords crumbled into shards and collapsed onto the deck of the Avenging Norsemen. On the other side of the deck near where the sword wall had stood the large chef of the World Pirates, seemingly rather absent minded about the whole situation yet with his Giant Fork in his hand and the remnants of Jelly on his heels. Thanks to his devil fruit he had been able to propel himself forward at those considerable speeds as well as assist the damage inflicted upon the sword wall. The chef shook his hand slightly and blew on it as if the impact of his giant fork into the wall had caused him some discomfort.

*“Yummies be burnt if fighting be much longer.”* Brolly said with a sigh, his body hung forward in a huff. By the looks of it fighting seemed unavoidable for the two crews. While Brolly rarely got in the mood for fighting when he did things tended to get wild. Green jelly began to spawn from his back and over the floor in a quick wave. It was quite obvious what would happen if ones feet were caught in the jelly, they would be stuck until the person was completely swallowed. At the same time a huge wall grew as well out the front, slithering from the chefs hand. This was no normal jelly however, cutting through it was not something that was possible, instead attempting to would result in the blade either bouncing off if not enough power was applied, or would enter the jelly and by swallowed into some sort of stomach of Jelly slowing it down to a snails pace or snaring it stuck completely. By the looks of what the chef was doing it was not a form of offense, but instead he was forcing the attackers off the ship to protect who was on it. Jelly was surprisingly durable when at the hands of the World Pirate chef. Though at the moment its advance was slow, making it obvious he was staying on the defence. 

By the looks of what was about to occur with a certain woman of the island, the jelly might not have been needed afterall…


----------



## Noitora (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Execution Arc

Braska Hextor*​
*Upon an Island in Grand Line named Niiro-Kumo Island within the City of Mayhen a marine base holds a particular man whose death is to be made public the next day. The man is a Revolutionary General known as Demetri Yoh?*

 A tall, bearded man strode commandingly down the corridors of the marine headquarters stationed within the city of Mayhen. It had quickly been established there after news of Revolutionary movement, intended to keep whatever actions they had at bay. However things did not go completely as planned, seeing as the Revolutionaries were not an active threat the marines were unprepared for an attack some a single unit. A young boy donning the Revolutionary Cloak attempted to attack the headquarters but was quickly defeated and taken into custody for future execution. That was the report the Vice Admiral on the Field, Isham Winchester had read upon arrival on the island. He had yet to learn of how the young boy was soon replaced in the cells by one of the Generals, Demetri Yoh. Questions would be answered in the cells, without a doubt. Isham entered through a large pair of metal doors into a dark, damp dungeon located under the headquarters. Pirates groaned and murmured in their cells as the marine passed them without a glance. He only had eyes for one prisoner at the end of the long hall of cells. 

_?An unpleasant place.?_ The Vice Admiral said in his old, leathery voice. He stood outside the Generals cell with his arms crossed and mouth hidden by the bush that was his beard. Inside the cell a dark haired man sat slumped on his knees, his hands bound behind his back in sea stone cuffs and his eyes on the floor. He looked battered and bruised as if given ill treatment in his confinement. Demetri slowly raised his gaze towards the older gentleman on the other side of the bars, offering him a small smile in return.
*?Room service is lacking.? *He croaked. His voice sounded weak and tired. By the looks of it he had also not been fed properly. Isham sighed softly. Was there no humanity left? They were going to publicly execute the man was that not enough? Did they need to put him through such foul treatment? Or was Isham simply getting soft in his old age? In any case he had a job to do and questions he desired answering.
_?Tell me, Mr. Yoh, I am curious. How is it you are in here in place of the young boy the marines here captured? Surely someone like him is expendable and you are a lot more valuable??_ The Revolutionary tilted his head to the side at the question as if it puzzled him. The words that followed caused a smile to grow under the beard on the Vice Admirals face.
*?I?d gladly give my life for the next generation. That is what it means to be an elder, looking out for the younger folk.?* Isham nodded slowly. He was a good man even if he had chosen the wrong path in life. No matter how much of a good man he was it would not change the outcome of the next day?s events. 
_?I agree? I doubt your sacrifice will be forgotten. Tomorrow you?ll face execution. If only you chose the life of a marine, you could have lived well and long.?_ Demetri threw his head back in laughter before he shook his head.
*?I?m not that sort of guy, I think.?*
_?Indeed.? _

Isham made his way outside the headquarters with a pondering look upon his face. That was the prisoner dealt with, next was the possibility of his escape or rescue. A general was not someone the Revolutionaries would just allow to be killed without any resistance, and he was the only Vice Admiral present. While he certainly had some power and experience on his side he was not sure in his ability to fend of numerable Generals. If anything this was being done poorly with only himself and his marines being sent. Across the courtyard a blonde woman stood at attention, with a blue haired man at her side. Captain Tia Rosemary, the official of these headquarters, and Borkov Rosemary, her younger brother. He had heard great things about Tia over the years, a marine with a relentless drive for perfection. 
?At ease.? Isham said as he reached the pair. Both slipped into a more comfortable position with their hands behind their back. 
_?You have done well Captain. A secure base with good results, but I do have some concerns.? _He began. Tia nodded sternly with a hard expression and stern back.
?What troubles you, Sir?? Isham ran a hand over his chin in thought as he placed his words.
_?A public execution of a Revolutionary General is a difficult task to be given do you. What means have you attended to protect the safety of the operation and the chance of attack??_ Tia was quick to reply as if she expected that exact question.
?Sir. We have scrambled all long range communications leaving this island, halting the Revolutionaries on this island was acquiring outside assistance. If they do contact their commands their will be no transmission. At most, as predicted, the Revolutionaries would send someone to investigate the situation and not an attacking force. By the time they learnt what was happening it would be too late. The news has not verified who is being executed; they will receive a surprise on the news themselves.? It was a long winded but smart answer. Without long ranged communications to the bases of the Revolutionaries the ones already here were alone but would likely still attempt a rescue. The force of marines here was significant however, and with a Vice Admiral present there was no one left who could over power them. 

The Vice Admiral gave long look over the execution grounds. A tall stand with stairs leading up to it, a circled area for the marine defence and an outside ring for people to watch the scene. Like a bloody circus. The older gentleman let out another small sigh and slipped his hands into his pockets. It was time to prepare?

*Grand Line, The Glowing Future?*

The waves patted gently against the hull of the ship, a calming whisper of water running over the wood. It was soothing. The two girls had gone under to rest leaving the Knight, Braska Hextor, on the deck. He had also taken the chance to grab some sleep while he relaxed gazing up at the stars. His wounds had begun to heal thanks to the tending of Clemens and Lucy. His mind drifted to the pair as he watched the stars. They had gone through such a troubling time and come out with smiles on their faces. It was also nice to have company aboard his ship. The lonely meals and hours of silent riding of the waves was properly the hardest part of travelling alone. The knights thoughts were sudden interrupted as the den den mushi across the deck by the helm suddenly rattled and a voice came through. He had kept it on the Revolutionary emergency frequency, though it only worked at close ranges.
_"? and he was taken in to be executed tomorrow. If anyone is out there, we need help at Niiro-Kumo Island. If you can hear us, your log pose should be locked onto the island. We can?t let the World Government kill one of our Generals. There is a secret cave etrance to the island on its port side. Please Hurry!?_ Braska blinked at the den den mushi with a puzzled expression, listening to the message as it repeated itself. A man named Demetri Yoh was to be executed the next day and it was to be broadcasted, a Revolutionaries death made public as a warning. The swordsman frowned as he quickly leapt to his feet and quickly turned to the helm. The log pose was indeed focusing on a direction; the place they needed to go. The Glowing Future turned suddenly towards the point of the pose, the hints of a possible island in the distance of the night.

The sudden jolt of the ship would have most likely stirred the pair below the deck. The den den mushi remained on its repetitive cycle to give them the information they needed once they joined him above. Upon hearing footsteps he had already begun to strap on his newly adjusted armor. Every part seemed to be improved and stronger. Lucy was truly a genius that was for sure. The knight spoke with his eyes on the distance, after the message finished playing at least once of course.
*?I go to aid those whom are in need. I know it is a lot to ask but I hope you do not mind joining me. If there is to be a battle fought I must do my best for those who fight alongside me. That is my duty.?* Not only was it an oath of the Knights of Shinpou, it was what nakama did for each other. The Island came into view fully now. It appeared as mainly a large city with the signs of green around the sides, and a large dock in the centre. The buildings were tall and strong, marine ships littered the coast. The Glowing Future turned towards the islands port side to avoid being detected like the den den mushi had said. Eventually along the coast they came across a cave carved into a cliff wall, darkness looming within in. The knight felt a small hand griped his as Lucy took up a position beside him.
*?Leap of faith??* He said quietly, flicking his eyes between both girls. The Glowing Future slowly turned into the shadow of the cave?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights...*
After taking a quick shower, Clemens emerged from below deck. She wore a black t-shirt with a  emblazoned across the front, plain jean shorts and rugged boots. Her fiery red hair hung loosely about her shoulders like a bank of embers, still slightly damp. She noticed the sudden change in course of the ship and raised a curious eyebrow at Braska. Clemens was about to ask him what was going on, but then she heard the automatic recording blaring from the den den mushi. 

Clemens listened with keen interest as she used a rubber band to tie up her hair into a pony tail. If this was true (she still didn't put it past them to use this as a ruse to draw in unsuspecting revolutionaries into a trap), and the World Government had actually captured a general of the revolutionary army, then it would definitely go a long way towards shoring up their public image. She was aware of the blows the WG had taken recently with the loss of one of the seven Warlords, and the recent ascension of a new Emperor.    

She could tell by the expression on Braska's face that he was set on going. Clemens wasn't surprised. Braska wasn't a man who could ignore the plights of others. When he asked if they would join him, Clemens stared at him uncertainly at first. As a former Marine she knew full well the kind of forces they'd have stationed. "If they really do have a revolutionary general, then they'll definitely have at least one Vice Admiral stationed on that island," she told Braska. He seemed to to be well aware of the implications and nodded. Clemens sighed inwardly. The knight errant embarking on yet another heroic quest, she mused to herself. Still, she owed him one, and she would do what she could to help him.  

"I'll help you any way I can..." she said. Clemens still didn't consider herself a revolutionary. Whatever this was that she was getting herself into was simply repaying a debt to the knight.  

They soon reached the island, and managed to avoid the many Marine patrol ships by sailing into a discreet hidden cave on the port side of the island. As they were enveloped by the darkness of the cave, Clemens green eyes flared like lanterns. *"Mirror,"* she said in a voice of power. Clemens formed a glowing mirror over her right hand. With a snap of her fingers the mirror spun around rapidly like a glittering disco ball, bathing the entire deck in a soft white light. Torches had been placed along the tunnel walls to guide them. Clemens took a deep breath and readied herself for the unexpected.


----------



## Young Grasshopper (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Makaosu Assemble!*​
_The Nine Wakusei, the top field agents of the Makaosu Organization, have finally gathered at the Makaosu HQ. It's rare to see all of the Wakusei together like this. They usually work in pairs or alone; each agent is more than able to hold their own in a fight. It wasn't long before chaos ensued in the grand meeting hall because of the buffonary of the agents. Each Wakusei brought a unique ability to the table that worked to the advantage of the organization. Unfortunately, each of them had a unique personality that conflicted with another member. Having them together in one room could be compared to that of a gathering of the Shichibukai. However, there is a fundamental difference between the two groups: The Shichibukai aren't governed by anyone, but the Wakusei must answer to the undisputed leader, Darver. The Makaosu Leader was pleased to see Shichibukai Buta Waldo in attendance, though, he wasn't surprised to see the newcomer that has taken on the codename "Pluto". The Intelligence Branch had informed Darver of an individual that was seeking to take Pluto's spot amongst the Wakusei. In Darver's opinion, if Hades was strong enough to defeat Pluto, he's worthy enough to entertain his position. The Makaosu only breeds the strong._

As the final Wakusei Mars entered the room, the large doors behind him slammed shut and locked. The torches in the dimly lit hall soon started to burn more fiercely, providing greater visibility in the room. A large screen was being lowered from the ceiling and now hung behind the Makaosu leader. A team of tero quickly brought in the visual den den mushi and hooked them up to the giant screen. The Makaosu leader ascended from his seat.

Silence swept the room.​
"Today we have gathered to usher in a new era--OUR era." 

Darver began to slowly pace around the grand hall while speaking. Only the sound of his voice and footsteps are heard. The giant monitor flashed and now displayed the image of a fallent pirate. It's the bounty poster of Yonkou Amethyst Blood with an "X" going across it. Each of the Wakusei gazed at the monitor with varying expressions.

"As you all know, Yonkou Amethyst Blood was recently defeated. This unprecedented event has shaken the world itself. The New World has plunged into chaos and the World Government is uneasy about the events that are unfolding. This is our oppurtunity to take advantage of this situation and begin the first phase of our plan."

The monitor flashed again and now showed the bountry poster of the new Yonkou, the guy that defeated Amethyst Blood.

"Raiva D. Tempestade is not our target. This is the man that has defeated Amethyst. He's in a weakened state at this moment, but our goal isn't going to be to eliminate him. In fact, his very existance is aiding our cause. Our targets are....."

The screen flashed again, revealing the image of three old men.

"The Triumvirate."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain; Wall of Resistance]​*​

Tobias’ eyes widen as his Wall of Blades shattered into a million pieces. It wasn’t that he was surprised that his technique was overcome, the strength of these Pirates told him that much. What surprised him is, the creature that was behind the destruction of his wall. It was the strangest person, um thing he had ever seen. And he had lived in the Mists of this shrouded Island for most of the entirety of his young life. Moments later the shards that covered the deck of the ship began to glow with a low white light and they deconstructed returning to that place which Tobias brought them from. It was in that moment that Tobias noticed what was going on with the creature as it spoke of ‘Yummies’. There was strange remnants of a green substance oozing around the creature’s feet. The young boy had a keen eye for detail, so he wandered if this was the means to its speedy entry. Holding both arms out to his side Tobias began to back up to the Cipher’s Swordsman, he couldn’t know what to expect. But he did want ample room to react if the need came.

_ “Watch out Tobi-Kun; that creature makes its move.”_ the Voice of the dagger strapped to his left calf echoes in the boy’s mind.  “I can see that; don’t patronize me.” Tobias answers to seemingly no one. The, the that Tobias could see was the Chef of the World Pirates, one Brolly Brandford, tapping into his Devil Fruit powers. Kain’s eyes narrowed as he watched the viscous green gelatin ooze from the person’s back and fist. With a distinct sucking sound it seemed to inch forward threatening to devour any that would be so unlucky to get caught in its physically resistant form.  “Steel is my body, and fire is my blood.” Tobias states, his fingers twitch as white lines trace from his hands and stretch out to the length of a pair of short swords. From there the line collapses in upon itself and a dozen or so more lines tack into place as the swords are formed.  “Butterfly Hurricane.” Tobias lowly states while lunging forward. 

The moving wall of slime shudders violently as Tobias collides with it. With a rapid spin he slashes at the wall several times before rebounding away. Landing with a light thud sweat pours down the young boy’s face, the wall jiggled as if it were laughing at him, his efforts in vein as his attack did little more then scratch the emerald surface, and those lines quickly closed over.  “Well that went as well as expected.” Tobias states aloud superseding his knives before they could ridicule him. Flipping the short swords so the tips touched his forearms he dashes forward again, this time he leaps high into the air. Flipping them out as he fell he slammed the tips into the mobile defensive wall. This time Tobias succeeds in piercing the wall that the Jelly Person had created and two long gashes trace to the deck as he tears his way down. Getting his footing on the deck again the boy grins and pulls away, but to his surprise, no his dismay his swords wouldn’t budge and the mild gashes cover over and heal. What was worse Tobias looks down to see that the green gel had started to inch its way up his feet. Releasing the grip on the blades he creates two daggers on his feet as white lines trace down the length of his legs. 

A moment later the ship’s deck groans as the nails that held the flooring down push up under the blades on the boy’s feet propelling him into the air, away from the fate his swords had succumbed too. With a vile sucking sound they are pulled toward the center of the gelatin wall, but as the hilts are pulled under the weapons vanish.  “I see, so you are a tricky one.” Tobias states landing beside Raeyr.  “Lets see what can be said about that then, eh?” is the weird question posed by the young pirate as he held his right hand out ,  “I have created countless blades.” Tobias states, white lines fire from both sides of his hands and trace out wildly. Far to the boy’s left the line turns in on itself and begins to form multiple ridges while the end to Tobias’ right round off. With a flash the two lines meet and a replica of the fork weapon Brolly uses appears in young Tobias’ hand.  “Now, tell me your secrets.” Tobias states firmly was the weapon glows white. Tobias’ metallic grey eyes sharpen. _ “Ah I see you’ve got it.”_, “Yes, weapons are so frivolous at times, giving you secrets.” his daggers echo in his head, but Tobias ignore the banters of duo as his grip on the glowing form hardens.  “Though I will never hold anything.” Tobias simply states. Pulling to the right on the fork he held the white energies flared as its form is stretched and shaped again, now a large claymore rested in the Pirate’s grip.  “Lets see if I can reach you Chef.” Tobias mumbles lowly.

Taking a step forward he thrust with the claymore. The gelatin wall giggles and as expected the stab is slowed to a grinding halt.  “A third a foot, impressive. This blade is exceedingly sharp.” the boy states, but he had another trick up his sleeve.  “Your fork told me that brute force was useless, so what about strategy?” Tobias queries, the blade flashing white again.  “Extend.” Tobias states, and slowly at first the Claymore lengthens and begins to move again.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2011)

*Mist Island/World Pirates vs. Cipher Pirates...*
Annie hit the shoreline, rolling across the coarse sand and gravel until skidding to a halt in a sitting position. She simply sat there for a moment, slightly dazed. The familiar face of a panther cub jutted out of the top of her chambray shirt and blinked at her with bright amber eyes. Annie chuckled. "Scaredy cat."  

Muffin retreated back to the relative safety inside her shirt as Annie stood back up. The gunslinger watched as the smoke cleared from the top of the deck, expecting to see swordsman ala flambe. Instead all she saw was a large and heavy duty wall of swords which had blunted the explosion of her grenade. 

"What a revoltin development..." she muttered, trying to draw a bead on the mook who had interfered.  

What happened next was quite unexpected however, as a streaking figure intercepted the wall and stood protectively between Annie and the two Cipher Pirates. Annie was amazed to see that it was Brolly.  She never thought that the big lug was even capable of that kind of speed. Annie observed with interest as the chef began secreting some kind of strange jelly like substance from his body. "He's a devil fruit user too huh?" she said aloud, not really that surprised. Whatever the case his power seemed to have some very interesting applications. 

"Thanks fella!" Annie called out to Brolly in a huff. 

Annie nodded with a tired expression as Brolly suggested in his own strange and roundabout way that they all stop fighting. It was then that she noticed a tiny splattering of jelly nearby on the ground. Annie quickly scampered over to it and carefully scraped up a bit of the jelly into a tiny glass vial. Her chemists mind, the part of her that wasn't obsessed with the art of making things go boom, began to process how she might somehow reproduce this substance and incorporate it into her arsenal. She wasn't just a pretty face or a simple gunhand like most of the palooka's in the West Blue. Annie was also a pretty damn good gunsmith and chemist, and made all of her own weapons from scratch. She'd get to that later of course, once they had finished dealing with these losers.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Makaosu...*
Beatrix listened with a bored face as Darver droned on about the happenings in the New World. Truth be told she wasn't that impressed with this Raiva D. whatever. Once Darver delivered on his promise to her, an entire Blue to be ruled by the Amazon nation (she wanted the South Blue), Raiva would be just another man who would surely perish in the purifying flames of the Amazonian revolution that would sweep the world. Darver would be among the first to go of course, his head severed from his neck by her own golden sword. 

Beatrix smiled as she envisioned this grand dream that would soon become a reality. However she was quickly brought out of this bloodlusted fantasy when the three old faces of the Triumvirate appeared on screen.   

"Our targets are.....the Triumvirate," Darver said ominously. 

Beatrix laughed out loud as she heard this, but it wasn't a mocking laugh, it was a sound full of exhilaration. It was almost too good to be true in fact. She wondered, had the great Darver finally seized hold of his pitiful manhood and decided that he would finally make his mark upon the world? Whatever the reason she was simply thrilled to hear this news. Those three old fools were arguably the most powerful men in the world. To see them die would surely set the World Government into a panic from which they might not recover. 

"On Amazon Lilly we have a saying, to kill the snake you must sever the head. I like this plan of yours very much Darver," she said. 

Meanwhile, Neptune remained quiet, his facial expression unreadable as always. Getting to those three men would not be easy. It might even mean having to battle with an Admiral. Neptune felt the scars on his chest burn as he thought of Aihato. He could still remember her laugh as she dug her sparking nails into his chest. Neptune rolled his eyes as Venus laughed with delight. Powerful though she was, Venus was still very young and had not yet felt the bitter taste of defeat. He looked over at Venus and saw the cruel smile on her lips. Neptune was suddenly struck by how similar she was to Aihato, the only difference being that Venus did not hide her insane bloodlust, reveled in it in fact, while Aihato concealed hers within a false cloak of justice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2011)

*Makaosu*

Chase stayed quiet all the time, this new guy who now was their new Pluto didn?t seem amazing at all, though he couldn?t care less about it since probably he was just a pain like the other eight. The news about the new world such as Raiva D. Tempestade having defeated a yonkou weren?t amazing either, that man was a mysterious one and when someone has made up his/her mind about expecting everything from a person, nothing is really surprising. 

Basically he was not paying attention at what Darver, the leader of this organization, was saying. Actually he was trying to remember how much money they still had to keep their business running, he meant:"money does not grow on trees"; those were his thoughts since apparently this assemble just like the last one was about little missions, boring stuff that he was tired about already but as soon as he heard Darver words, the look in his eyes and his expression changed.

*"Our targets are.....the Triumvirate"*he said. Uranus?s usual annoyed expression and serious character changed from one moment to another looking at the image of the three old men. A spark of excitement and greed in his blood-red eyes and a quite insane smile in his mouth appeared. This time it was not one of those shitty missions, it was time to make the world tremble.

"This is great, finally we are doing something interesting here"he said and passed his tongue over his lips"Though it took you long to start your move Darver"he said this time while  through his mind only thoughts about how to enjoy this or how much could he get from this were flowing.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 27, 2011)

*[‘Black Bart’; Deal with The Devil]​*​
_ “So Bart, you interested in making a deal?”_ the beaten woman asks. But Bart is slow to answer, the blade of the Black Jack presses deeper into her flesh causing a pained gasp to escape Ivy’s lips. The shambled group of Pirates and Marines look on in suspense as Ivy’s expression dreadfully deepens as her blood paints the blade of Bart’s weapon with a crimson hue.  “Offer?” was Bart’s simple one worded reply. Isabelle sighs and gathers her all her will before answering Bart’s simple straight question. _ “I’ll become part of your crew and take you to where all the information on Legacy we found is kept.”_ Ivy replies sternly trying to make her stance more potent despite her position. Bart’s scowl slips to a vile grin,  “Terms?” Bart asks straight to the point again. Ivy bit her lip again as she formed the thoughts in her head, she didn’t know if Bart was genuinely interested or if he was playing with her emotions. During the course of his Piracy he wasn’t exactly  known for his compassion toward Marines.

_ “In return I ask you set the rest of the Marines free and without harm.”_ she replies. To this the Marines roar in rage, “No Sir! You cannot do this. Allo..” ~*BANG!*~  The uproar the Marines were causing ceases in one shot. The Marine that Bart deemed the instigator clutches his shoulder and falls to the ground. The rest of the Marines stood silent as the Barrel of the Black Jack smoked, he had moved the weapon so quickly that they couldn’t react. _“Bart!”_ Ivy shouts, but before she can be anymore irate she grunts in pain, Bart had pulled up on her injured arm to shut her up.  “I’ll have no outburst on me ship.” Bart says firmly lowering the weapon to his side.  “As for you Ms. Von Wulf.” Bart says releasing his grip on the woman.  “We have an Accord.” Bart says shoving her forward with a kick. Stumbling forward Ivy falls to her knees. Tears well in her eyes, turning on her knees she kept her head low, _ “Thanks for sparing the men.”_ She says while  an eerie silence fell over the shocked Marine corps that were left alive.  “Quit groveling, its not becoming of you.” Bart snorts holstering the Black Jack.  “And before we set these Marines adrift, I would get myself patched up if I were you.” Bart adds turning on the ball of his foot back toward Davids cabin, which was now his. 

“Release us, we refuse to go!” several Marines shout breaking from the grasp of the Pirates that were trying to usher them into long boats. _ “Don’t caused any trouble, just g..”_,  “What be the cause of this ruckus on my ship?” Bart cuts in stiffening  Ivy’s pleas off before she could shut the Marines up. The handful that were resisting fall to a knee a piece, “We go where out leader goes. We owe her our lives.” they say in unison. Bart’s gaze falls from the Marines back to Ivy whom was now visibly shaking with anger. She had given her life to Piracy to save them, and this is how they would repay her. Oh the irony was so sweet; Bart lavished in it. A strange smile crossed his lips.  “Do you pledge your loyalty to Ms. Wulf and to the symbol of my crew?” Bart asks pointing to the emblem of his Jolly Roger on a crewman’s chest. The Marines pause then look back to Ivy then Bart, “Aye.” they respond again in unison. Bart just grins.  “Welcome to the Fortune.” Bart says turning away. _ “Bart!?”_ Ivy calls trying to catch the Pirate by his sleeve. 

 “If you anything to say Ms. Wulf, save it and meet me in my cabin after you get patched up.” Bart says not even pausing to her efforts to stop him. She falls to her knees in defeat for the second time that day as one of Bart’s Crewman approaches him.  “Ah, Master Twigg. You survived.” Bart says as he is handed his chained cape. “Aye sir, orders.” Master Twigg replies.  “Get the Marines off me ship, then transfer the rest of the crew and colors over from the Lady Luck and send Vercci on his way.” Bart says walking past his Crewman.  “Oh, and Master Twigg.” Bart says pausing his movement. “Aye Captain.” Twigg asks turning back to Bart whom was putting his Cape back on.  “Deliver this message to the Merchant of Death, tell him to turn his rudder to us and ne’er be seen again, least he sleep in the locker.” Bart says turning away.

“Aye Captain.” Twigg replies as his captain rounds up the stairs to his quarters.     

*[Bart’s Cabin; Later]​*
_ “I thought you were interested in the Legacy Bart?”_ Isabelle asks pawing at the bandages that wrapped her forearm. Bart just eyes her as she picked at her injuries. Taking a bite from a green apple he shakes his head lightly.  “That can wait Isabelle. My immediate concerns are your betrayal of the Marines you so pledged loyalty to.” Bart replies swallowing the food he was eating. Ivy’s eyes dart from her injury to the floor of the cabin, like she knew Bart’s quirks to a degree, he knew hers.   “I see, not in a mood to talk, fine. At least eat.” Bart says pushing a bottle of wine toward her.  “At least that fat slob had taste.” Bart says with a grin as he took a drink from his goblet. _ “All the information that we gathered on that item is kept at a Marine base south of here.”_ Ivy says not partaking of the drink that was offered.  “That again? I told you…” Bart stops in mid sentence, a grin crossed his lips.  “You were planning this the whole time was it?” he says placing the goblet on the table. Ivy almost panics, but composes herself.

_ “No Bart, a deal is a deal. And like you. I’m a person of my word.”_ she replies grabbing the bottle and turning it up. Bart simply snickers.  “You can lie, if it makes you feel any better.” Bart says as a knock came to his door.  “Enter!” Bart shouts. A moment or two later the door creaks open and Master Twigg enters the room, “Sir I found something of interest below deck.” the Pirate says walking up to Bart clutching some papers. Bart’s happy demeanor turns serious as his eyes fall on the papers he is handed,  “Can this be confirmed?” he asks glancing over to Ivy then back to Twigg. “Aye sir, the chatter over the Den Den Mushi seem to confirm.” Twigg replies.  “Gather the men on deck.” Bart orders ushering Twigg out.  “What is the name of this Marine Base?” Bart asks as the door slams shut behind Twigg.

*[Deck of the Fortune]*​
The Black Bart Pirates talk amongst themselves as they await their captain as they gather on the deck just before his cabin. A few minutes later their clamoring stops as the door to his cabin slams open. Walking from the shadows he appears with a dagger in hand, immediately the men thought the worse in conjunction with Isabelle. But those Marine’s worries were soon alleviated as she appeared holding a map which is quickly pinned to the wall by the dagger.  “I know I told you when you signed up each man would have a say, but a chance that we cannot pass up has afforded itself to us.” Bart says turning to the men holding the papers Twigg gave him in the air.  “All I asks right now, is there any that wouldn’t follow me, if so they can leave with no ill feelings.” Bart says dropping his hand back to his side. “We are with you Captain!” the majority of the crew shouts, but one man speaks up. “What are you exactly asking Captain?” Ivy’s eyes widen, it was one of the men under her charge. 

 “Our target is a Marine Base.” Bart says pointing to the map,  “It is located here, south of our current location.” “What makes you think you can take a Marine base?” the man asks. Holding a hand out Bart smiles and Ivy places another dagger in his hand.  “This.” Bart says turning. With a thud he pins the paper to the map. On it was an X’d out image of Amethyst Blood a Yonkou.  “Reports have it that he was killed by a ’D’.” Bart adds holding the other papers up.  “The World Government is sure to be in turmoil, the Marines wouldn’t see one of their own ships attacking them.” Bart adds with a grin. _ “More importantly, whom of you is with us?”_ Ivy cuts in wrapping her arms just under her chest. “Aye we are!” the entire crew shouts. Ivy turns with a smile toward Bart, _ “Soon we’ll be on the trail of Calico Jack’s Legacy, eh Bart.”_ Ivy says with a grin.  “Aye, and hopefully you’ll finally answer my question.” Bart replies under the cheering of the crew.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 27, 2011)

Jupiter- 

The bloodied agent had listened to the plan... but there was something that did not mesh well with him. "Darver-san..." Jupiter stood from his chair and started to walk around the table. letting his bloodied fingers drag across each chair and even moving to the wall for a bit. "You want us to go after the Triumvirate?" He questioned, wiping his hand on Earth's chair before moving on. "I'm all for the spilling of blood... All for the lambs to the slaughter. Who isn't? Who here wouldn't want to erase their very existence from the world. I know i do. What about you bill?" From a small bag on his right hip he removes the head of a young marine, no more than 15 years old. "Sure do!" He mouths as he forces the jaw to move. 

"You see? But, there is a problem Darver-san. This is the Triumvirate... The head of the world, the men whom the world government would do anything, ANYTHING to protect... to kill one, well... that would put us up on the level of the the most wanted men in the world." Jupiter tosses the teens head into one of the torches, setting it aflame as it falls to the ground. "So, I am all for this plan. It sounds amazing. I want the job."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 27, 2011)

*Makaosu Meeting*

Saturn smirked form under his red scarf, he had expected Darver to make his move big, but couldn't have dreamed of something like this, "Excellent, this will be just what we need," he leans forward in his seat, "Mariejois will not be simple to break in to. I..." he hesitated for a moment before finally bringing himself through with the rest of his sentence, "As well as the _Princess_ over there," he says, eyes rolling towards Venus, "Can lead a team to attack from the air."

Hades began to laugh madly in his chair, one hand on his forehead as he continued his hysterics, "Oh this is fantastic, I've chosen the perfect time to join it seems," an attack on the Holy Land, to kill the strongest men in the world. He couldn't have prayed for a better venture.

He turned towards Jupiter who was playing with a head of his own, though he quickly tossed it into the fire, "What an unfortunate accident, feel free to take mine," he says, tossing the former Agent Pluto's head over to Jupiter. 

"As for entry, for those brave enough to make the journey through Hell I have my own methods in mind," he says, circling the air in front of him with his gray index finger and creating a hole in the space before him. 

Screams can be heard shouting from within the hole and a mass of demonic bats rush out before Hades shuts it with a flick of the wrist, "Don't listen to the rumors mind you, Hell isn't nearly as bad as they claim," he says with a conniving grin.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Triumvirate's decision*



Bluebeard said:


> *Around the World*
> *Reaction to a new Emperor...! The world trembles!*​
> "One of the Yonkou is dead! Defeated by Raiva D. Tempestade!" A young newsboy hollered at the top of his lungs, he ran through the village carrying a bundle of newspapers in his hand. One of these papers slips out during his frantic run, falling to the ground. On the front of it is the face of a Devil, the man who had gained the attention of the entire world due to his actions... Raiva. His dark face seemed to be forgotten as the boy ran towards his village, however, someone picks it up and smirks. "Raiva, eh?" This shadowy person said as he crumpled the bounty poster up and tosses it to the side... "That one... He might make history!" The man said, walking towards the local village with a jolly smile on his face. Although the news of a rising star had interested him, he was hoping to learn more about another Rookie who had personal interest to him...
> 
> ...



Barrt waved his right hand dismissively at the notion of just standing back and monitoring the situation. "Bah! What nonsense. We should eliminate Raiva now while he's at his weakest!" he grumbled. Barrt fixed Blake with a reproachful stare. "You've gotten soft in your old age Blake!" Commander in Chief Blake Godsend reacted visibly to the insult but wisely kept his peace. "At least someone has the right idea," Bartt said, gesturing towards Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. 

"So then you'll let me go to eliminate Raiva?" Archer asked. "I already have a replacement in mind should I not come back." Archer was about to say that he would like to nominate Admiral Kurokarasu as his successor but then Bartt swiftly raised his right hand up and shook his head. 

"I know of your history with this Raiva. Don't make business personal Archer. You will remain here and that is final."  

Archer sighed but said nothing more. Bartt turned towards his two colleagues, Shinra Miyamoto and Ben "Chimney" Jacobs. "What say you both then? I nominate that we send Admiral Aihato to lead a Buster Call Fleet against Raiva D. Tempestade." 

Shinra Miyamoto continued to stroke the furry head of the snow white fox sleeping lazily atop his lap. Like himself, even the fox was older then everyone in this room. "Hmm...sending such a fleet might put the other Emperors up in arms. I say that we take a wait and see approach. Perhaps there may be other more subtle ways to achieve the elimination of this whippersnapper." 

Bartt scowled visibly. The old man was definitely starting to lose his marbles. Legend though he was, perhaps it would soon be time to gently put him out to pasture. He turned sharply towards Ben. They were both nobleman of the upper class and usually were of a like mind on most issues. "What say you Ben-san?" 

Ben seemed to mull it over in his head. After about a minute he spoke. "I am in agreement with Shinra. Moving now in such a hasty manner is just as apt to backfire as to succeed." 

Bartt shook his head and slammed his hands on the meeting table. He looked plaintively from Ben to Shinra, and then back to Ben. It was clear that neither man would budge. "Fine!" he grumbled. Times like this he wished this was a dictatorship. 

"I do love democracy," Shinra said with a chuckle. 

"Mark my words this will come back to bite us in the ass," Bartt grumbled darkly.

"We are the Triumvirate. No one can threaten us," Ben said with a smug grin.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 28, 2011)

*Niiro Kumo island*

Sendo wasn’t really up for talking right now. Instead he looked out towards the ocean. He wondered if he was some sort of curse to anyone he met. His wife, his son, the crew of the Quickening, the crew of the Doomsday and now Demetri who had been captured and was to be executed.

“What’s the point?” he asked nobody in particular as he took another swig from the rum – an occurrence that was becoming too routine to be ‘just the occasional’. The treasured picture was pressed in his inside jacket pocket and he touched it, without taking it out. 3 months ago he heard that his entire island was razed by some pirates. No news about his family, but everyone was presumed dead. “Those pirates don’t take no prisoners!” the folk in Niiro Kumo had said, more as a generalisation than anything specific, though it had the same effect. Sendo wanted off this damned ocean but he was no fool. There was no point in trying to get back home if it meant death. Right now all he had to do was survive and find a safe route home.

He should be worried about Demetri, the man who saved him but he selfishly wallowed in self pity. It made him angry. He may be free from the Doomsday Pirates, but he was still a slave to his pain. Demetri, the man that picked him up from rock bottom and gave him a new chapter to his life was in a cell and all he could do was sit and feel sorry for himself? For a second, a flash of self hatred seared through his soul but was enveloped once again in his now drunken hopelessness.

“Sendo.” a young girl came running. He knew her – Shyla. She too had been rescued by Demetri from slave traders. If there was any person he would choose to hold a debt to it was Demetri – a man of principle. A man like he used to be.

“Sendo!!” his name snapped him out of his self destructing thoughts, “We sent the message. We can’t do this on our own.”

Perhaps had this been a few months ago, they could. Sendo was no stranger to barking orders but right now he couldn’t organise a fuck in a whorehouse. “Good, maybe someone’ll come and get our shit together.”

“You could do it!” She said firmly. Shyla believed wholeheartedly that Sendo could, she saw flashes of it but it would fade so quickly. 

“No, I really can’t sweetheart.” He smiled at her, it seemed to make her more determined.

“I’m never wrong about people.” She said and crossed her arms haughtily. 

“You are this time. Don’t take it so hard, it happens every once in a while.” He paused as she stands beside him looking at the ocean. A ship was arriving into a secluded cave. “Let’s go down and see, shall we?”

The pair went down into the cave where the ship was docking. A group of revolutionaries had come to meet them but the fire had gone from them too. Unsurprising considering the mountain of the task they faced. Taking on the World Government was always going to be an uphill struggle but without leadership it was just impossible.

Sendo looked at the people on the ship as they became visible and pushed to the front of the group. They weren’t many. Just three. Sendo drank some more.

“Welcome friends!” Sendo shouted, “I sure hope this is a case of quality over quantity, cos I’ll be honest that’s what we need. We got able bodied men willing to fight but damn, the fire just left them. Us.” He looked back at the hopeful faces of the men that clearly wanted to help Demetri but had no direction. All it would take was one person to turn this group into an army though Sendo couldn’t hide the scepticism from his face. One of them appeared to have some sort of Devil fruit ability, but that didn’t mean anything. A lot was riding on the first words that were going to be uttered from the Captains mouth. Simple enthusiasm wasn’t going to cut it. This had to be a rallying cry. Sendo felt something akin to that in his chest but it disappeared as soon as he tried to grab hold of it. 

He looked at the young Captain and audibly sighed. An experienced war general of some sort would have been better; this guy was as old as he was. This wasn’t the right man, he thought to himself, but kept his forced smile plastered on his face.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo island

Braska Hextor​*
Ever so slowly the ship edged into the darkness on the gentle waters. The situation had been greatly assisted by the use of Clemens devil fruit which lit deck and some of the tunnel. Braska gave her a small respectful nod as she did in a thank you, polite as always, before he returned his eyes to the pathway ahead. As they moved forwards the torches on the tunnel walls grew and grew, guiding them towards whatever destination was at the end. By the sounds of the den den mushi before it would lead them directly to the hidden Revolutionary base but there was no harm in being safer than sorry. One hand gripped the little girls Lucy firmly as she attached herself to the knight while the other rest on the hilt of the pirates’ katana at his hip. The other was hidden under his long black cloak just incase he needed it. Still wielding the blades he took from the man pirate he killed so long ago was something he was not overly happy with. With any luck he would be able to trade out these blades for new ones soon enough or at least one big one like his Guardian claymore. The thought of being ill equipped for a big battle was something that would have put anyone on edge. Though ease came over him as the sight of a gathering of Revolutionaries formed on the dock just as he pulled the ship in. There was a new worry now.

“Welcome friends!” A man yelled out after he pushed through the crowd. He was a scruff looking man, his clothes generally mismatched and messy, along with his hair. He seemed like the polar opposite of Braska who was suited up in his armor, his hair neatly cut and slicked back and nearly always composed. 
“I sure hope this is a case of quality over quantity, cos I’ll be honest that’s what we need. We got able bodied men willing to fight but damn, the fire just left them. Us.” He said after taking a swig of his drink. The Lion of the Revolutionaries led his small ground, Lucy clinging to the back of his black cloak and Clemens close beside him. As the trio faced the small army of men who had lost the confidence to fight Braska pressed his fist to his chest in greeting and salute, an old Shinpou mannerism. 
*“Thank you for the welcome. I am Braska Hextor, this is Clemens and that is Lucy.”* While he introduced each member his hand motioned towards them as to not cause confusion between the two girls. As he spoke his eyes ran over the faces of the men in front of him. He too had been blooming with confidence at this mission to rescue a man who was to be executed yet after seeing all the faces of those who were to take part in the battle a ping of worry tickled him. Would they be up to it?

As these thoughts crossed his mind the face of Fluck drifted over his mind, along as the face of Rynia. Shinpou too faced unspeakable odds yet they still came out victorious. The Revolutionaries faced numerous odds and hardships everyday and still they pushed forth in victory where they could. Why should today be any different? Exactly. It would not be. This mission to save one of their own would be successful. Braska briefly glanced over to Clemens to gauge what she was thinking from her expression, to see if the same concern had hit her. After a brief moment of contemplation as to not leave the silence too long the knight took a sharp breath and turned towards the group. 
*“Then we have no time to waste. A comrade in arms is in peril and it is our duty to save him. That is what it means to be Revolutionary, doing what is right. I shall need a map of the island and the information of the marines located here, if you have it.”* Braska began to walk forwards, the weakened group moving aside, mutters lingering between each other, some negative and some curious. Not many positive. He motioned the man Sendo to join him as well as made sure Clemens was beside him before they moved further into the Revolutionary camp. One of the other men present began to spoke as the group moved.
“The marines here. Uh, well… There is Captain Rosemary and her Brother, Borkov and that Lieutenant Deku. Those three were the strongest on the island before that Vice Admiral showed up.”
“Isham Winchester.” Braska nodded as he listened to the Revolutionaries begin to offer the information. The mentioning that a Vice Admiral on the island briefly caused a ripple in his chest. Just the inkling that it could have been Zarick Ganon was unbearable. Though he had fought a Vice Admiral before, he knew they were not up to the challenge. 

In the headquarters there was a large table with various chairs scattered about it. There was weaponary, food and drink, maps and bounty posters all over the cave interior. It looked like an armoury and canteen mix. There were also a few bunks as well as doors leading to bedrooms. A truly hidden Headquarters. Braska quickly took a seat as a map was moved in front of him. He needed to relax and think about what they had, and what they could do. He had done this before back in Shinpou, but the stakes had never been this high or the challenge so terrifying. Sendo took a seat near him with a drink in hand. Out of the entire group he seemed to be the most able. 
*“By what name do you go by?”* He said towards the man, his expression composed. Lucy still remained silent at his side, a hand wrapped into his black cloak; Braska had barely taken notice of it. He knew she was there but was so focused on the matter at hand. After getting the mans name he pressed a finger into the map.
*"So the execution is in the marine courtyard, large and circular with innocent people able to witness it from the side. We need to seperate or create something to keep the Vice Admiral out of the battle just long enough for us to free the General. What do you know about Vice Admiral Winchester?"* Wherever it took place, with Clemens here he had an idea for the rescue, it was just making sure the Vice Admiral stayed out of the battle long enough for them to break the General free.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates: The Joining of the Mad Beast*
Rose stood there confidently as the hunters opened fire, her arms crossed and a devil may care grin on her face. She wasn't surprised at all when a whipping wall of water appeared in front of the hail of bullets. Rose smiled as Sandrei began tearing into a group of hunters, and then at Ursla as she pirouetted gracefully around the hunters bullets like some hopped up ballerina, beauty and the beast. A hunter attempted to stab Rose in the back. She felt it coming, but didn't move an inch. A whipcrack sound promptly rung out. The man's knife flew from his hand and he was lifted off of his feet. Hawkins appeared over the hunter a second later and knocked him out with a kick. 

Rose turned towards Arc, still smiling. "You see? I have the most awesomest crew in the world. But we're not just a crew, we're a family and we look out for each other." Rose offered him her right hand. "You can be a part of that family..."  

Arc stared at her uncertainly. He opened his mouth to respond. 

"LOOK AT WHAT YOU DID TO MY NOSE!!!!" 

The Don was back on his feet. His nose was swollen like a bright red balloon. Blood leaked from his battered nostrils like an open faucet. The Don attempted to stifle the bleeding with an expensive silk handkerchief, but to no avail. "You wanna tilt your head backwards," Rose told him rather innocently, as if she hadn't been the one who had broken his nose a second ago. Rose even mimed the movement, arching her neck back. "Like this. That's what my mom made me do when I got a bloody nose, usually cause my sister would sock me in the face when I annoyed her." The Don gazed at this stupid little girl with a look of profound hatred. He couldn't tell if she was mocking him or just that dumb. "I'm going to kill you both!!" he screamed, gesturing from Rose to Arc, and pulling out a pistol from his jacket. Rose frowned slightly. Why didn't the bad guys just take her advice? 

Before the Don could even level the pistol, Arc uttered a ferocious growl and began to transform. The Don's eyes went wide as Arc transformed into a half man half bear hybrid. Rose looked up at Arc with amazement. Now she really had to have this guy in her crew. Arc let loose another roar, mindless and full of rage. "Hey Arc chill out," Rose told him, but her words may have well been coming from half a world away. Arc was no longer home, replaced by a mindless creature fueled by pure animalistic rage. 

The Don took one look at his pistol, which now suddenly seemed so very pitiful by comparison. "HELP ME!!" he screamed towards his men, before sprinting flat out back into the forest, the coattails of his well tailored suit billowing behind him like a cape. Arc pounded after the mafia chieftan. "Arc no!" Rose exclaimed. She leaped in front of the bear zoan's path and raised her hands up in a non threatening posture. "It's me, Rose!" Arc growled menacingly at her and batted Rose away with a swipe of his right arm. Rose got back to her feet, scratched up but undeterred. She started to go after them, then  heard the loud roar of a chainsaw.  

"I don't think so!" 

Rose leaped backwards just as the giant blade of a chainsaw came barreling down in front of her. The chainsaw sliced into the ground like a hot knife through butter, leaving a chasm a foot wide on either side. Rose looked up at the hunter who wielded the oversized saw, a tall and lanky man with a rat like face. He looked up at Rose with his beady eyes. full of greed and ambition. 

"Name's Vic, I'm the Don's right hand man, which means that if he dies then I get to take his place. You were gonna stop that fuckin monster from ripping apart my boss huh? Well I can't have that!" 

The Don's screams echoed through the forest, punctuated by a feral roar. A quick series of gunshots rang out. Rose had to get to them fast, not to save the Don, but to save Arc from himself. She balled up her right fist and pointed it at the hunter who stood in her way. "I'm gonna finish you in one shot!"


----------



## Noitora (Jul 28, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Bandford*​
The World Pirate chef held a defensive stance for the majority of the bout. Annie had thrown her thanks in his direction at his protection over her even though he seemed somewhat absent from the fight, his eyes lingering about, and his body shuffling from side to side. Even though his distance from reality seemed kind of prudent his spare hand continued to have an open palm towards the two pirates that had invaded their ship. It newer attacker seemed to be the one to make the first strike towards the chef, using his various weapons and attacks in an attempt to pierce the defending wall of jelly that was slowly expanding. The jelly along the floor also continued to slowly cover the deck, causing the Warrior Three to quickly retreat from their own positions in fear of being caught in the stomach of the emerald substance. Brolly was always a completely unpredictable fighter, doing things at random, never seemingly paying attention and then suddenly pulling out a tactic only a genius could consider. Whatever went on in that chefs mind not a soul but Brolly would ever know. That was if he even knew himself. 
*“Me not finish dinner at this rate.”* The curious cook said as he watched the advancing Cipher Pirate.

The man who was focusing on him seemed to be able to create bladed weapons out of thin air. It was a strange ability and unfortunately for him something like that would be pretty difficult to fight Brolly with. Though the mans footwork, tactics and power seemed timed well and skilled. The man seemed to be a stylish fighter who planned ahead and attacked with tactics in mind and not simply some brute that ran around swinging a sword. The chef hardened the substance secretly as the pirate came flying down stabbing into the jelly wall and cutting through it. The blades did pierce surprisingly but were soon caught in the stomach of the jelly and lost to the warrior, who then was also caught by his feet. It was not over yet though. By some sort of power the Cipher pirate was able to propel himself from the trap and too safety abandoning his swords. This was no problem for his enemy though as he appeared to be able to create even more. Tobias created a fork much like Brolly’s while speaking about secrets and tricks and tactics. Unlike the World Pirate who continued to spread the jelly in a slow fashion in a defensive manner. He did not want to attack yet, the group they were fighting were a rowdy bunch but not exactly bad guys. Even Brolly could tell that. 

The tables began to turn now. The enemy had conceived a way some how through creating a replica fork of a method to overcome the defensive wall. A huge sword formed into his hand after a white glow and it was thrust into the jelly. Like before it grinded to a halt and began to become swallowed, yet this time was different. He had a plan up his sleeve to overcome the chef. 
“Extend.” The enemy pirate said. The sword once again shined a white glittery aura before it grew forwards towards the chef. Brolly watched with his usual unusual expression as the huge sword grew closer and closer to him behind the wall. He had not expected him to use that kind of tactic to pierce the defenses but it seemed to be working. Something had to be done. Then it came, that sudden flash of genius the chef seemed to wield that spurred randomly in battle. Just before the tip of the sword pushed through the jelly and reached the chef, the wall suddenly dropped into slush, no longer holding much hardness at all. This caused Tobias to stagger forwards slightly as the wall blocking him was instantly removed. While this happened the jelly on Brolly’s feet suddenly propelled him around the blade to slide along the side of the Cipher Pirate which grabbed his attention, distracting him from the giant jelly fist that sprung up from the condensed emerald substance that had covered the floor.
*“Zeri Zeri no Delicious Fist!”* The fist impacted with the mans back and sent him hurtling off the Avenging Norseman and onto the sandy coast. The chefs concern was protecting their biggest member of the World Pirates, the ship, from anymore harm. To quickly force the swordsman off the deck to join his comrade below numerous jelly fists suddenly exploded to his hand as he aimed it towards the second Cipher pirate forcing him to dodge and cut until he  dismounted from the Avenging Norseman to join his friend on the island. 

Upon the beach the Cipher pirate was most likely quick to get back to his feet though the ground soon felt a heavy shockwave. The chef launched himself from the deck after clearing it of attackers and slammed roughly into the sand not far from where Annie stood as well as the battle between the two Captains, between the pair, Tobias and Raeyr, and the ship. Brolly let out a small huff as he rotated his arm a few times. It was actually a good feeling to be active after Rumboar Island, even if he did not partically wish to fight people who were not bad people. He would have much preferred to cook them all a ten course meal. Perhaps that was a possibility after it was all over?
*“After fight me cook big yummy meal for everyone. Yush”* He said happily before he slid into his fighting stance.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Clemens had remained silent the entire time, feeling nervous and on edge, but hiding it within a calm exterior. She felt tense being among all these revolutionaries. It was different being with just Braska. He hadn't judged her when she had revealed to him her past as a Marine. But would these people be so understanding? Perhaps she felt so nervous because the last time she had encountered this many revolutionaries had been on the battlefield, not as an ally but as an enemy. 

_Four years ago/Jaya...
A much different Beverly Clemens strode out of the blown out entrance of the hidden revolutionary base, casually carving a path through the field of mangled bodies that lay scattered all about. Commander Zane Garrick waited for her at the entrance, his cannon like arms crossed over his barrel chest, a fat cigar jutting out of the corner of his mouth. Clemens saluted and smiled with a face that was half covered with blood and grime. The blood wasn't hers of course. Garrick returned her smile, but it didn't look nearly as attractive on his ugly mug. 

"Progress report Ensign!" he barked at her. 

"All of the revolutionaries have been eliminated sir. I killed the commander of the base myself." She then recited a tally of the casualties: 56 dead revolutionaries, 12 dead Marines, among them 18 women, and five children. If she felt any remorse over the death of the five children, she gave no visible sign of it on her face. Collateral damage was simply a grim reality of the battlefield. 

"I love the smell of justice in the morning!" Garrick said, taking a long puff from his cigar and savoring it. He turned back to Clemens and nodded. "Good job Clemens." 

"It was my pleasure sir..." _

Clemens shook her head. That hadn't been the first or last time she had hunted down a revolutionary. It was as if the sins of her past were finally coming back to bite her in the ass. Until this point she had basically been on auto pilot, but she was quickly snapped back to reality when the name of a certain Vice Admiral was brought up. Her eyes narrowed with recognition of the name. "What do you know about Vice Admiral Winchester?"  Braska asked Sendo. 

Clemens cleared her throat nervously. "I've met him before..." she said in a low and slightly awkward tone. Both Braska and Sendo looked up at her with interest. Clemens suddenly felt her forehead become hot as she felt the stares from the other revolutionaries. It was if she had suddenly been thrust under an intense spotlight. "I saw him in action once...back when I was in the uh..."  

She paused and looked anxiously around the room. 

"...the Marines."


----------



## Vergil (Jul 28, 2011)

*Pandora*

Kagami laughed as the pair came to grips with their mode of transport. “Come guys it really isn’t that difficult.” Kagami sped up the rate at which she was teleporting the rocks and watched the two men dance in the sky. “Awesome!”

Mion enjoyed herself the most when she was flying and fighting. She had the advantage of sonar as the Rakk relied to heavily on their vision. Mion let out what could only be described as a giggle, with a bog smile plastered across her face. She was happy, she thought as her claws tore at the wings of a Rakk and she watched it plummet to its death. One of the flying creatures was bigger than the others, it’s belly seemed…bloated. Kagami yelled at Ruark and Dude,

“Hey guys! Flying Pinata!” she said pointing them to the bloated white Rakk. It was definitely carry something in its stomach, and these creatures on Pandora were known to eat anything. She heard that once they found a sniper rifle in one.

Meanwhile Shinpachi’s pants were starting to go crusty. He had a spare pair of trousers and underwear in his backpack. He found a little cave and went into it to go change quickly. He was safe from the Rakk as he started to undress, though no sooner than he had taken his trousers off was when he heard a growl.

“No. Not now…I’m serious…!” Shinpachi said down the cave. He saw a pair of silvery eyes glowing. Shinpachi shot out of the cave in his tight white briefs as a rather large Skag chased him out of it. “Get away! Sit! Stay! Play dead!” Shinpachi screamed as the skag snapped at his butt. 

As he ran for it, he tripped over a rock, too far away from the rest of the group to help. Was this the end of Shinpachi? He heard something fly just barely over his head and then was launched forward from an explosion. He rolled as he put out the resulting fire that was on his sleeve and looked at a pair of boots infront of him.

“Shinpachi…did you have some sort of accident in your underwear?” were the first words Sougo said to him after 2 years.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 28, 2011)

*The New World: Roy goes to meet the King*
Phoenix D. Roy scratched his red beard with bemusement as the shoddy little raft bobbed up and down over the currents. It was a piece of crap which he had built on the fly, but it had taken him this far. He was getting close, he could feel it. In a lot of ways he was kind of like this busted up raft, simply drifting whichever way the currents of life took him. Roy laid back and gazed at the lidless blue sky. 

"I'm just a leaf in the wind," he said aloud with a chuckle. 

He had been many things over the course of his life, pirate, revolutionary, adventurer (which was just a kind word for hobo in his opinion), drunk, and a deadbeat. However, there was only one thing which he was really proud of, and that was being a father, though admittedly not a very good one. He had left his little girl Rose when she was just a newborn, no bigger then the palm of his hand, and had not seen her since. He was a D and the sea was in his veins. When adventure beckoned, Roy could no more ignore her siren call then a Sea King could pass by a succulent Sea Cow. He had meant to go see her of course, but one adventure had lead to the next, and before he knew it 16 years had passed by in the blink of an eye, his little girl not so little anymore. Roy hoped his daughter would understand this, his blood coursed through her veins after all, but he wouldn't blame her if she simply socked him across the face and told him to get lost. And he'd get lost of course, treasuring that punch for the rest of his life. 

Roy considered all these things as he gazed up at the sky, then he felt it, a tug on his awareness, what some in the sky called mantra, but most simply called haki. He sat up and squinted towards the horizon. It danced there like a glimmering beacon, a gigantic ship the likes of which could be found no where else in the world. Roy grinned and felt a pang of nostalgia in his heart as the ship slowly came into view. He had spent many years on that ship with the old man, learning what it meant to be a true pirate. There was a time when he would've died for that man without hesitation, and he supposed he probably still would if asked to. Roy uttered a thunderous laugh as he gazed upon the ship of Poseidon, the Strongest Man in the World.

Jessie Roseo slowly lifted her face up at the glimmer of light that filtered though the thin slat of the cast iron door. She had to squint at first from the intensity of the brightness. Two dull gray eyes peered at her through the slat. "You still alive?" the jailor on the other side grunted. Jessie shrugged and pulled slightly at the thick iron shackles that kept her attached to the wall. They were also lined with seastone. "I guess you could say that," she replied in a dry and cracked voice.  

The guard grunted in affirmation and slid through her single meal for the day, a tiny bowl of gruel and rock hard chunk of bread. On a good day the gruel almost tasted as good as day old baby food. "Will there be any dessert?" Jessie asked. The guard laughed and slammed shut the slat with a metal clang. Jessie grabbed the hunk of bread as she was consumed by total darkness again. While nibbling on the dry bread she replayed the events that lead to her captivity.

_Three days ago...  _
Jessie leaned over the railing of the _Mary Catherine_ and gazed doubtfully at the rather shabby port town. There were only a few ships in the harbor. Beyond a few old seadogs milling about the docks, there wasn't much activity either. It was like someone had gone and sucked the life out of the entire place, Jessie thought to herself. 

"Ugh...what's up with this dump?" a snarky voice said. 

J6 walked up beside Jessie with a dubious expression. The clone had her purple hair done up in stylish curls and wore a tight mini skirt, halter top, and platform heels. "Please don't tell me we're spending the night here..." 

"Looks like a nice place to me!" J4 commented from the crows nest.  

"Of course _you_ would think this is a nice place," J6 said with derision. 

"We're just stopping for supplies," Jessie said. For once she agreed with J6. This place really gave her the creeps.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 29, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*

The red head was obviously uncomfortable. At first Sendo thought it was because of the atmosphere but then she came out with this gem, 

"I saw him in action once...back when I was in the uh..." 

She paused and looked anxiously around the room. 

"...the Marines."

Sendo remained as silent as everyone else in the room. For a while.

“Oh well, hey don’t worry about it you know. We’re only going up against MARINES who captured our leader. I’m sure having an EX-MARINE will not in any way, shape or form be hazardous to this mission. A mission which is likely to have some all powerful god like vice admiral up against us. So hey, why don’t we have the little woman just lead us into a ‘shortcut’ where there totally won’t be a horde of marines waiting to gun us down. Or better yet just save yourself the trouble and use your devil fruit hoo ha to wipe us out right now.” Sendo scratched his head in frustration of it all. 

“Fucking Marines, I swear you’re all as shit as each other. Never there when we need you. Never there when an entire island is razed and burnt to the ground. Never there when an entire family is wiped out…when a wife and child are…” Sendo paused to regain his rapidly diminishing composure, “you just go and fight. Punch and shoot each other to oblivion!”

He wasn’t done yet.

“Even if you are Ex-marine you think that makes it alright? You think you can just walk away from it and not have to carry any of the burden? I don’t know anything about you but I know enough about those bastards and I know you would have been party to some of the horrid things they’ve done. Screw you all, we don’t need your damned help!”

With that Sendo stormed out of the HQ slamming the door behind him, leaving an utterly silent room. He merely stood outside the door and listened, whilst he sat on a rock. He reached for his drink but stopped short of drinking it. This wasn’t like him, he wasn’t so full of hate. He’d blasted that woman and there was no need to, she was probably a good person trying to get away from the atrocities of the World Government. A year ago he would have given her the benefit of the doubt and welcomed them all with open arms. He took out the picture of his family again and stared at it.

“I miss you…” he said, his voice wavering under the emotion.

He threw the drink to the ground and watched it smash. He listened intently at what was being said inside.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> The crew waited impatiently for the Queen to arrive, they hadn't eaten in days and it was starting to show. All but Drake, who still remained in a sparkly clean coma, his wide open mouth catching flies as he leaned back against his chair.
> 
> ...



*Atlas pirates - Van*

He looked at drake kind of enjoying the little show that the captain just made as soon as the food arrived though this didn?t kept him from starting to steal one or two pieces of the chicken that Drake took before for himself before anyone could see him. Probably those chefs would give him some correctives if he were seen doing it. As soon as Drake finished by ripping the suit to off and greeting the queen, he started to laugh, even in this situation the captain was able to give?em some good moments.

"C?mmon Drake, I think you wanna eat something?" he says, a piece of chicken in his hand as he, without manners as usual, starts to eat again though he stopped when he noticed the eyes of the captain on him"And who the hell are you? Also guys Where is Van and Sento!"he said, a sweat drop on the head of all the members of the crew.

"*sigh* I?m Van"he stated though the look of suspicion in Atlas?s eyes stating clearly the he didn?t believe him"C?mmon, believe me! My hair was dyed and the paint just came off with the bath heheh also Sento is there"he said signing at the beautiful woman"She looks completely different as well right? i also mistook her for someone else before!".


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain; Unseen Backlash]​*​
Tobias’ expression fell from that of confidence as he pressed his weapon through the viscous emerald jelly to one of utter surprise as the viscous nature of  the jelly turn more akin to that of water. With a yelp the young Pirate stumbled forward his claymore tracing a deadly path toward the cook. But Brolly, in that moment of genius, had already activated the jelly that was still around his feet and with a bound he was rushing past the young man which caught his attention bringing it from the world around him. A rookie mistake on Tobias’ part which was about to cost him dearly. As his head snapped toward the large creature Brolly was already manipulating the Jelly that still covered the deck of the Avenging Norseman. In the bubbling goo a fist quickly forms * “Zeri Zeri no Delicious Fist!”* is what the strange creature of a cook says. Tobias’ eyebrows crook in interest; what a strange thing to say.

Unbeknownst to him the liquid like Jelly was now condensed and hard with the shape of a rather large unforgiving fist. As the chef rattled the attack off the jelly hard punch came, it caught young Tobias just below the ribs. His diaphragm shudders under the impact as all the air is forced from his body. Tears swell in the corners of the boy’s eyes as he releases a pained moan while being lifted from the deck of the ship. Now in free flight Tobias almost blacks out as he sails up and over the railing of the rather large ship, then down in a spiraling plummet he slams off the sands of the beach once or twice before coming to a sliding  halt. His eyes were hazy, but he still had the cognitive ability enough to realize that his hand that once held a very sharp weapon was now empty. His teary eyes widen as he sees a glint of steel coming down toward his head. He was still paralyzed from the jelly fist to move and struggled to catch his breath, ’oh great. Done in by my own weapon’ he thinks to himself tears streaming down his face.

Clenching his eyes closed Tobias braces for the loving embrace of the afterlife, but nothing comes. No pain. No anything. One eye squints open and looks around, just inches from his left ear he see the shaking form of his weapon, it had buried itself halfway up its blade in the sand just beside him. With a sigh and a mad cackle the young man released a crazed chuckle and releases the tight grip his ass cheeks had on the beach. His hysteria, however, is quickly brought back to reality as the tremor of a very large force slams into the beach causing ripples to slush around as if a stone had been tossed into a lake. Scrambling to his feet, in an almost comedic way with arms and legs flailing. Tobias recovers and wraps his right hand around the handle of the claymore.  “I refuse to stay this weak.” Tobias declares now that he has witnessed the strength of both crews. The claymore shines with a brilliant light as Tobias changes it to another bladed weapon. Pulling the weapon free the light shatters revealing an elegant serrated blade.

​
Pulling the weapon up to a defensive stance Tobias himself pulls his legs to a wider posture, reading himself to react when and if the time called for him too. 

*[’Black Bart’; Moonlight Raid]​*​
The Fortune had weighed anchor about an hour ago. The destination of this crew of mongrels was the Marine Base Horizon, and their objective was Intel that Captain Davids of the Ark Royal had gathered over the course of the past six years. The deck was alive with activity as the crew hurried about their chores of repair and cleaning. Amidst the sounds of work and labor the distinct sound of weapons clashing can be heard. The peeking moon though the cover of night that the clouds provided paid witness to the dance that Captain Bart and Ivy of the Blades preformed. Some of the crew stood in awe of the sight; the weapons of the two seemed to spark with life and vigor with each blow parried or blocked then thrown off. Master Twigg for the first time in his stint under Bart’s captainship sees the man genuinely smile.  “Tell me Ms. Wulf.” Bart says through the myriad of slashes and counter attacks. When the Pirate pauses on his train of thought Ivy knew that he was waiting on a response from her.  “Yes, Captain Roberts?’ she says with a spin knocking Bart’s cutlass away with her daggers.  “Have ye ever danced with the devil in the pale moonlight?” Bart quizzes avoiding a swipe at his throat.

Spinning around he pulls his right foot up and out using a Bloody Hilt Kick to relieve Ivy of the Dagger in her right hand. With a growl the woman rolls back, and as moonlight washes over the deck of the ship she snatches the spiraling blade out of the air,  “I do believe I have at least once.” she says with a bite. Vanishing in a Soru Ivy attacks Bart with a vicious downward slash with both weapons.  The Pirate Captain grunts under the sheer force of the attack as he holds his cutlass up deflecting one blade while his free left hand wrapped around Ivy’s wrist holding the other blade just inches from his heart.   “That not be kosher ms. Wulf.” Bart says while throwing her back to the spot she vanished from.  “Maybe you’ll show me how to use that technique someday.” Bart says casting that free hand upon the Black Jack’s grip.  “I might be persuaded; if one were to tell how one got so strong in just six years.” Ivy replies while the Black Jack sung being pulled from its leather holster.   “That be simple Ms. Wulf, here on the Fortune there be monsters.” he replies as the weapon is pulled free. Sliding a foot toward Ivy, Bart assumes his double roulette stance. Ivy bites her lower lip again; his single roulette was stout; the tech he used now was even more so as it had already beaten her once in the last twenty four hours.     

 “Captain Roberts!” Twigg runs up shouting. The spar between Ivy and he ends as the crewman brings a looking glass to their Captain.  “What is it Master Twigg?” Bart asks taking the telescope from the man.  “Sir, Marine Vessel off the Starboard Bow, Orders?” is what Twigg replies turning as Bart pulled the device up to his eye. The gaze was only a moment,  “Get all crewman ready for battle, it be far too early to have our cover blown.” Bart says handing the telescope over to Ivy.  “Run up the Marine colors and prepare all stations for battle!” Bart shouts sheathing his sword and holstering the Black Jack.  “And Master Twigg.” Bart says before he begins to walk toward the wheel.  “Aye Captain?” the man asks.  “Jam their communications with that Black Den Den Mushi of yours.” Bart says, then walking off he begins to bark orders to the crew that was now scurrying about the deck of the Fortune.  “Roll all the canons to the port side!” Ivy orders. The Fortune was built to hold twelve canons, but only outfitted with three on either side, this formation would leave them venerable on their Starboard side, but bear all their power on their port which would be what would be facing the Marine vessel. 

 “Aye men, we’ll strafe them whit out ever presenting a target!” Bart shouts as the Marine colors are hoisted. 

*[Aboard the Marine Vessel]*​

“What is it, Ensign Bronson?” a Lt. asks as he walks up to a Ensign looks though a telescope. “Dunno Sir, I believe it’s the Ark Royal though.” the Marine replies handing the looking device over to the man. Taking it he looks to where his crewman was looking. “I believe your right, wonder what Davids is doing so far from his post?” the Lt states as the ship made its way toward them. “Should we try to hail them sir?” the Ensign asks as the Lt pulled the looking glass from his eye. “No, Davids is known for his stubbornness when being hailed. Especially since he got that damned promotion.” the Lt says handing the telescope back to the Ensign. “I’m sure we’ll know what he wants soon enough, raise the colors in response.” the Lt. adds prompting the un-expecting Marines into action. Bart can only smile as he watches the Marines raise their colors, they were doing exactly as he expected them to do.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 29, 2011)

A strained silence falls over the Fortune as they run up aside the Marine vessel every Pirate ducked behind the railing and awaited the orders. Ivy was front in present in her Uniform and her ever present steely look about her features. “Ah, Lt. Jr. Isabelle Von Wulf, good to see you again.” the Lt. says with a salute. Ivy hastily returns the salute and with a forced smile. The ship creeps forward a bit more, and Bart was satisfied. Pointing toward Ivy from his hidden position she gives nod,  “Open Fire!” she shouts at the top of her lungs. The pleasant expression on the Lt’s face quickly turns to confusion as a volley of  canons roar to life. Marines fly into the ocean as the Marine vessel is rocked heavily form the gun fire. Their cannons on that side are all but operable as the Fortune’s attack wrecks them. In the surprise of the moment grappling hooks are tossed from the Fortune to the enemy vessel, and with a pull the ships are tethered together. Bart with a roar raises form behind the railing both weapons drawn. Taking swift aim he fires several shots off. In the chaos of the attack the Lt is struck several times by pistol fire as well a Bart’s own shots. With a pained gurgle the Marine slumps to the deck and slowly begins to drown in his own blood.  “Give no quarter!” Bart shouts leaping aboard the Marine vessel. His men jeer with blood lust, this was classic Bart. Surprise the enemy and cut them down before they can react. 

The surprise attack was highly successful this time and soon the sounds of combat ends. Bart quickly has a portion of his men round up the wounded and surviving Marines. Tying them to their mast they can only watch as Bart robs them of their remaining canons and provisions.  “Alright lads, take half the powder and all the shot.” Bart says ordering his men.  “Only half the powder?” Ivy asks walking up to Bart.  “Aye, only half. The other is going to be their ticket to the locker.” Bart replies as Twigg sets about the second phase of Bart’s malicious plans. As the last of the operable canons are hoisted onto the Fortune Twigg and another Pirate walk up onto deck with powder barrels on their shoulders. Behind them as the walked they leave a trail of black powder.  “Ready Captain.” Twigg says tossing the empty keg away.   “I bid you Marines a fond ado, tell the Devil ol’ Bart sent ya..” Bart shouts to the bound Marines while pulling a marine pistol up from the deck. Stepping back over to the Fortune he leans down and sparks the powder to life. As it blazes down the trail created Twigg and another Pirate cuts the Fortune free. It begins to sail away as the Marines struggle to free themselves. One can only cry as the flame reflects off his eyes. Bart is a fair distance away when the massive explosion rocks the vessel.

With a groan the wooden Marine vessel shifts as it splinters down the middle. As the Fortune is but a dot on the horizon the Marine ship slips below the surface of the ocean.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 29, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights...*
The moment the word left her lips, _Marines_, Clemens knew she had put her foot in her mouth. At first there was simply awkward silence, and those around the room stared at her with blank, expressionless faces. Clemens felt like crawling into a deep dark hole in that moment. Just ignore the ex-Marine! Yeah I killed some of your buddies in the past, and maybe I might've enjoyed doing it, but that's all water under the bridge now. Now I'm here to help you. Did I mention that I was just a dumb eighteen year old kid who was only following orders? Did I mention that I'm a different person now? Anyone there? Anyone?  

Clemens sighed. She should've known better then to bring up such a touchy subject with these people, many of whom had probably experienced horror stories regarding the Marines. That was why they were all here after all, to overthrow the corrupt World Government which had brought nothing but misery to their lives. Sendo was the first to speak. Any hopes that he would simply shrug it off, quickly evaporated the moment he got going.  Clemens winced at each rebuke, each sharp condemnation. She could see the passion in his eyes as he spoke, and something else, pain and regret. Clemens wondered if that wife and child he referred to had been his own loved ones.  

She opened her mouth to say something, but quickly closed it. There was nothing she could think of, nothing she could say, to make the situation better. As Sendo stormed out of the meeting hall, Clemens turned towards Braska with an apologetic face. Here he was trying to marshal this rag tag band together, and bolster their morale, yet she had seemingly ruined all his progress in the span of a minute.  "I'm sorry, I just wanted to be honest..." she muttered, flopping down onto a nearby bench and burying her face into her hands. Clemens felt a brush against her arm. She turned and saw Lucy sitting beside her, a comforting smile on her face. 

"Thanks squirt..." Clemens said affectionately, wrapping an arm around the girls shoulder.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 29, 2011)

*World Pirates vs. Cipher Pirates​*​*Can they see past their hatred...!?​*
The force of the shockwave tears through the beach and both Duke and Kent gritted their teeth as they tried to overcome each other. Duke glared at Kent and he raises his other fist, swinging it at Kent, determined to overcome the other man. The force from the impact knocks the two back though, creating more distance between the two. Kent wiped his mouth, blood oozing out of the side and down his cheek, he lets out a mighty roar though, running at Duke. Preparing for Duke's next onslaught, Duke got into a stance where his legs were spread wide, one of his arms was bent to attack and the other held slightly back to defend. As Kent threw a punch, Duke was ready, blocking it with his defensive arm and then punching at Kent's chest. Kent twisted to the side, jumping away from Duke again. Duke looked at Kent, who had that same cocky grin on his face. _"I hate to admit, but this bastard is pretty good," _ He thought and this was the truth, Kent had so far been able to match him._ "I can't risk letting this drag out any longer... I'll end it with my strongest move." _ He thought, deciding on his final action. "Are you ready!?" He shouted out to Kent who chuckles.

"Ready? I've been ready this entire battle!" He boasted. Duke smirks slightly at this, although he wanted to rip Kent apart, they were slightly similar, something even Duke noticed. "If you really want it..." He muttered, "You'll get it! Animate!" He shouted, raising his foot and slamming it into the dirt beneath his boot three times, each time releasing living energy. The energy courses the ground of the beach and Duke yells, "Let's see you dodge this!" Kent looked around, waiting for some attack of some sort. Then the ground started to shake violently as if... there was an earth quake.

 "An attack from below? You don't me then! Geppou!" Kent yelled, shooting off the ground and into the air. The ground continued shaking and both crews looked bewildered. Kent bounced around the air and then shot downwards, "Bah, I'll finish this before you get the chance for whatever this is!" His fist flew towards Duke, his teeth gritted as he put a large amount of willpower into his hand. Duke's eyes narrowed, "Almost time... to release it!" He thought, waiting for the perfect moment.

Then it was stopped.

As Kent came close, he was stopped with a kick which sent him flying in the opposite direction of Duke. Another kick slammed into Duke's side, causing him to roll over in pain. "Stop!" A woman shouted, her arms crossed and not a single drop of sweat on her forehead. It was clear that she put little effort in stopping both of their attacks. The ground had returned to normal and Kent was still reeling in pain. He slammed his fist into the ground and twists in the direction of the woman who was currently standing over Duke, "Naomi! What the hell!? Don't interrupt my fight!" He yelled out. Duke raises his head, looking at Naomi who had a dissapointed look on her face, _"Who the hell is this woman? I've never felt a kick like that either..."_ She turns in the direction of Kent and shakes her head, "I'm sorry Kent... I may have made a deal with you, but I can't allow this fight to go on longer." 

"To hell with you!" Kent shouted in anger, pushing himself back to his feet and running at Duke again, still wanting to finish the fight. 

"AAAAGH!" He let out another battle cry, swinging his fists, but it was easily stopped by Naomi's hand. She looks in Kent's eyes and gives him a tantalizing stare, "Stand down, Kent." Kent broke contact... something about her eyes. Naomi looked over at Duke, "I heard you before on your ship... You want to protect this island, dontcha?" She asked, curious about his answer. Duke coughs up blood and looks over at the people who had been watching the fight. They had frightened expressions on their faces, as they clung to each other for reassurance. He hadn't consider what he looked like to these people. Probably like a monster. "No... this isn't right." Duke muttered, standing to his feet and wiping dust off his long coat, "A LEADER MUST ALWAYS MAKE SURE HIS SUBJECTS ARE SAFE!" He roared, sticking out his chest which had the scar on it. Naomi smiles at the boy's declaration, Duke then looked at Kent and shook his head, he finished his fight with him later. With that, Duke turned his back on Kent who had a stubborn look on his face as Duke walked away.

"You might want to call off your crew by the way!" Naomi said, pointing to both crews who were still biting at each other's necks. Duke and Kent turn their heads to the side, "They were fighting?" They said in unision, completely unaware that their crews had been battling each other. Rush glared at his captain, he had grabbed Alexis by her head and was holding out her arms, so that she couldn't move. "Let go you... rabbit! I didn't come this far to get beaten by something so ridiculous!" She shouted. Rush shook his head at Duke, "Captain... you idiot." He paid no attention to the screaming Alexis. Although her skills with martial arts were admirable, Rush was the stronger warrior in most areas. Alexis however grinned, she was aware of this though. 

"Pin Lock!" Alexis yelled, causing Rush to crumple against the ground like paper. Alexis leaped over to her captain Kent and folded her arms, standing with him. As Alexis's powers dissapeared, Rush rose to his feet, "How annoying." He said looking at Alexis and shaking his head, "Your orders, captain?" He asked.

"Stand down." Duke said, having lit a cigarette. He looked at the crew and they all nodded, lowering their weapons or fists. Shishi wasn't among them, he was still tinkering away on his new form. Until he was rebuilt, Shishi was pretty much useless. Duke bent his knees, sitting down on a log. He was aware of Kent, but he simply said, "We'll finish it later!" Then there was a mighty explosion. Everyone looked over in the direction of the explosion. It had came from the town. The villagers who had been relieved were now scampering around in fright. "What the hell was that?" They shouted. A young boy ran out of the forest, he was covered in blood and eyes were wide as he panted. "Who was it boy?" An elderly man asked, grabbing his shoulders. "It's... the Montenbainne family and those Iron Mask guys from earlier!" He yelled, before falling out due to sheer shock. "I-it can't be? Hikari's son, he wouldn't dare?" 

Duke stood up from the log, "Looks like you have a problem on your hand old man!" He shouted. "Who are these Montenbainne guys?" Duke asked. The old man shook his head, "They're a family of treasure hunters..." His eyes widen, "He must've realized where the treasure is!?" He shouted. Duke frowned, "Treasure?" The old man fell to his knees as he realizes what was happening. "The treasure of the great Draco Montenbainne... He hid it on this island, before dying." He told Duke. "Treasure, eh?" He muttered, walking forward. He had completly forgotten about Kent it seemed. He was more concerned with the fact that some one was attacking the island that he had claimed as territory. The World Pirates walked behind Duke and stood in a line as Duke stroked his chin. "We'll help you out... As the new owners of Mist Island!" He yelled. "Now lead us to the town old man..."

The man looked up, confused, "W-what? But you just arrived... you don't even know us!" Duke chuckled, "I don't have to know you! This island is mine! Anyone who causes problems on it will have to deal with me!" He yelled, bodly walking forward. The old man got to his feet, slightly stumbling, "We villagers will guide you then... Hopefully, we can make it before he gets what he wants..." He said, waving a hand as they started to go towards the town. As they were walking, Duke suddenly stopped and turned around, "Coming?" He asked Kent and his crew who all had eager grins on their face. They were a battle ready crew.

Kent's eyes narrowed, "Our battle still isn't settled... But I'll handle these bastards and then kick your ass!" He yelled, running forward. Naomi attempts to grab him, but she merely smiled, "Rookies, these days..."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 30, 2011)

*Deep Within The New World...*

An enormous ship travels through the dangerous waters of The New World, it is several times larger than even some of the Marine's largest galleons. Comprised completely of Adams Wood and headed by a beautiful mermaid figurehead, the ship dubbed _Nethus_ waters over the sea, an aura of peace about its presence.

"Father! There's a small raft approaching the ship!" one of the many busy men on deck shouts, "A raft? This deep in The New World? You must be seeing things kid," a brash voice says before revealing itself. A man with tall dark brown hair styled upward, wearing a red leather jacket and a pair of yellow sun glasses steps forward, knocking the pirate out of the way to see for himself, "How the hell did one guy on a raft make it all the way here..." the man says in disbelief. 

*Derrick "Crimson Fist" Crimson
Former Prince of the Crimson Kingdom, 2nd Division Commander of The Poseidon Pirates
Bounty: 800,000,000​*
A silver haired man leaning against a mast thicker than most tree trunks, smirks. He stands forward, his long red cape blowing in the wind, "I'm shocked Derrick, can't remember the presence of a former comrade."
*
Tatsu "Dragon Emperor" Brimtale
1st Division Commander of The Poseidon Pirates
Bounty: 850,000,000*​
"Bah, shut it Dragon Breath," Derrick closes his eyes for a moment before smirking, "So the old geezer finally makes his return. I don't even need Haki, I can smell him from here."

The former prince turns around, "Shall we let him on board Pops?"

A tall and muscular old man with a long beard and head of hair, both grayed by age, sporting a pure white toga lets off a smile, *"Of course! What kind of father would I be to deny one of my sons the opportunity to return to their home," * the old man declares in a thunderous voice.

Two of the men toss down a long ladder but it is unnecessary as the traveler leaps up from his raft on board of the ship. The old man rises from the throne constructed of what appears to be stone and slowly steps forward. 

Many of the younger members of the crew look on nervously as their leader approached the newcomer. The man raised his arm and quickly swung it down, but not to harm the traveler, but to scoop him up for a bone crushing bear hug.

*"My boy! It has been too long! I am glad to see that one of my sons has chosen to take on the family beard!" * he shouts, continuing his mighty hug as he unleashes a boisterous laugh. 

*
Poseidon "King of the Sea"
The Strongest Man in the World
Bounty: 1,000,000,000​**​*


----------



## Noitora (Jul 30, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo island

Braska Hextor*​

At that moment everything had begun to crumble. Clemens stating herself as a marine. It was not her fault, if anything Braska felt like the culprit by putting forward a question she could only answer by revealing her past. Not that he believed people?s pasts should be the judge of who they were now or who they wanted to be. Just as the red head spoke those words the knight ran a hand over his beard in consideration as he silently watched the reaction of the Revolutionaries. As he expected the most talkative one so far was also the one who take offense to this revelation. He than began to express his hate and distrust towards all marines, serving or ex, without any thought towards the single minds. That was something many Revolutionaries, no, humans did. All marines were lumped into one sector and considered all the same, as well as marines, Revolutionaries and even Fishmen. It was just human nature. Braska continued to remain silent as Sendo showed his anger and deemed their help no longer necessary before stomping out of the War Room. The rest of the Revolutionaries muttered amongst themselves, some slanting off somewhat, very few showing much confidence in the situation. Clemens apologized as she gazed to the knight, who smiled softly and nodded in return. Yet, he was not about to let it lay so easily?










​
While Lucy comforted Clemens the sound of a chair slowly sliding back over the cave floor caught the attention of the present soldiers. Slowly Braska rose to his feet and ran his stern expression over the company; still their hearts did not flare. To save this General they would not have the luxury of being lazy. He began to speak, his voice deep and commanding. 
*?I used to be a Knight in the Kingdom of Shinpou, in West blue.?* He turned his attention to a muscular man a thrust his finger towards him.
*?You. What did you used to be??* The man blinked as attention was shifted to him, though he quickly answered.
?I... I was a shipwright.? The armoured man nodded and continued.
*?I was once conned by a shipwright who almost caused the death of the Prince I was protecting. The ship had a leak in the hull. You, what did you used to be??* He thrust his hand towards another man who grumbled.
??A Pirate.? The knight nodded once more and spoke with the same resolve.
*?I have seen pirates take over islands and butcher half the people living upon it simply for enjoyment, for control and profit. Those types of men are monsters who are as bad as the World Government.?* The man quickly took a step forward with a hand on his chest.
?I wasn?t that type of pirate!? He quickly shouted, trying to defend himself. Just as he said that Braska thrust his hand towards Clemens with a dark expression upon his features.
*?Why should I believe that if you do not believe this woman here, Beverly Clemens, was not that kind of marine?? *The man stuttered; sweat trickling down his skin as he lacked an answer. *?All of us have come from around the world, we all have different pasts and we have all done things we have regretted. However, we joined the Revolutionaries because we all had the same ideal. To stop the World Government for their crimes. It does not matter if you realize this ideal when you are lying in bed at home, gardening, fighting on the blues or serving as a marine. All that matters is that you strive to complete this dream to the best of your ability and look out for those who share it. Now, we are going to do what the Revolutionaries do best today, we are going to disrupt the World Governments agenda and save a brother! All of us, together!?*

Surprising the speech stirred in the crowd as the men looked between each other, a flare growing in their hearts. It had been a while since they heard such a rallying speech. Demetri was a good man but not the kind of speeches, nor was Braska in fact. He mostly said what was in his heart at the time while doing his best to control the situation. As the Revolutionaries let the moment come over them and begin to cheer, their eyes burning with passion and eagerness to save their comrade aflame, the knight glanced over to Clemens and offered her another smile while letting out a sigh of relief. He had been slightly nervous throughout the entire thing but had hidden it all behind his own resolve. A mans resolve was something extremely powerful. Without wasting anymore time, apart from a glance towards the room Sendo had stormed off too, he began commanding those presents.
*?Have all arms ready, I also want some explosives. Lucy, I even have a job for you.? *He said as he placed a hand on a den den mushi.* ?Clemens, tell me about the Vice Admiral. If he is the sort of man I hope he is, I have a plan that can give us victory.?* The soldiers present quickly ran around the headquarters preparing their weaponry. It would be a daring plan and would even make Braska look like quite the villain but it was a price he was willing to pay to keep the innocents safe and rescue the General.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 30, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Sendo looked up towards the ceiling of the cave they were in as he listened to what was happening inside. What Braska was saying was true - you couldn't tar everyone with the same brush; that lead to hatred towards people who didn't deserve it. Just as he had shown to Clemens. 

Men came rushing out the door, clearly invigorated by that speech. There was hope in the camp finally. Direction. Sendo was different - he knew all that already. His problem was something different entirely. Truth be told, he didn't even know if the Marines had tried to help or not on his home island. The one person that should have helped but didn't; the person that should have been there but wasn't, was him. Sendo. Perhaps he could at least be there for Demetri...

Shyla came out too, her youthful energy further boosted by the speech "Yeah! Gonna kick some ass!" she skidded to a halt as she saw Sendo sitting on the other side of the door. "Hey...you ok?"

"Yeah, just....yeah I'm fine." Sendo stood up, "Never easy when you are about to admit to someone you were an idiot." he said with scratching his stubble.

Shyla gave him a slap on the back. "Nice to see the old you is still in there."

"Watch who you call old." he winked and sheepishly went into the HQ.

The three newcomers were still around the table. They were planning intensely and he felt that maybe with this Braska lad they could do it. Maybe. The red head made eye contact with Sendo and they both broke it at the same time, both feeling a little uncomfortable.

"Hey, I...." Sendo started and looked awkwardly at Clemens feet, "look I'm a bit damaged goods here. It's no joke that some guys call me Sendo the Cursed and it seems anything I go near is destroyed somehow....anyways I didn't mean to take out all that crap on you. It was unfair. Really unfair. I reckon the others know what brought that whole thing on and they won't really take what I said on board. Especially after that speech. Good job by the way." he said momentarily turning to Braska.

"Anyway, what I came here to say was that I'm sorry and if you guys need me to do anything then let me know."

He looked up at Clemens at the last sentence, looking for some sort of acceptance.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Clemens looked up at Sendo and smiled wanly. He really did seem genuinely sorry, though that still didn't assuage the guilt she felt. "It's fine...you don't need to apologize, least of all to me. We've all been through a lot. You said what you felt and I can respect that." She stood up and offered a hand to Sendo. "I think we've both got something in common though." 

Sendo took her hand. "Yeah what's that?" 

"We're both damaged goods," Clemens said with a smirk. 

Clemens briefly glanced around at the others assembled in the room, and finally at Braska, who had summoned the courage to deliver that stirring speech. She supposed they all were damaged goods. In that moment the air of awkwardness between them dissipated, and she was thankful for that. "Now about this Vice Admiral..."   She went on to tell them everything she knew of Vice Admiral Isham Winchester, the first thing being that they would be no match for him in open combat. She made this point very clear. "He's something of a legend within the Marines, been at it for over sixty years. Though he's getting on in years he can still kick all of our asses combined, and still have time to pour himself a shot of whiskey." 

"Then how do we beat him?" someone asked with a dispirited face. 

"We can't...but there might be another way." Clemens recalled that grim day on the battlefield, she still remembered it vividly because it was her second to last mission before turning against her commanding officer. In a lot of ways that day had been the trigger that had sent her on the crazy path to where she stood now. A wake up call. 

_Four years ago/Battle of Montblanc Castle...
Clemens gazed about the ruined battlefield. The sharp and acrid smell of smoke and burning flesh was palpable under her nostrils. She was used to it though. Off in the distance she could see her CO, Commander Zane Garrick, organizing an ad hoc firing squad to take care of the remaining survivors, a cruel sneer on his face. "On the spot executions," he called them. No need for a judge or jury. The fact that they had all surrendered and were begging for their lives didn't seem to sway him much. 

A high level pirate (with a bounty approaching 350 million) and his crew had attempted to take the royal family of Montblanc hostage. Under the leadership of Vice Admiral Isham Winchester they had managed to smash through the pirates defenses and rescue the royal family. Clemens had watched with awe as the Vice Admiral single handedly defeated the pirate captain and took him alive. Garrick grumbled about taking any pirates alive, but even he knew better then to argue with the old man.  

It was then that Clemens felt a hand brush up against her ankle. She jumped in alarm and drew her pistol. A bloodied pirate, no older then 16, lay helplessly on the ground. He looked at her pleadingly. "Help me...please," he groaned. Clemens crouched in front of the boy and leveled the business end of her pistol against his forehead. The boy's lower lip trembled with fear, tears began to stream down his cheeks. "I surrender, please don't kill me. I was forced to fight by my captain but I...I don't wanna be a pirate no more." 

"There is no surrender in war or absolute justice," Clemens said coldly, she cocked the hammer and prepared to fire.  

"Is it worth it?" a grizzled voice asked. 

Clemens glanced over her shoulder and was shocked to see Vice Admiral Winchester standing behind her. Clemens stood up sharply and saluted. "Sir...I was just eliminating this pirate!" she stammered. 

"He doesn't look like much of a threat to me." 

"Yes, but-" 

Suddenly a thunderous cacophony of gunshots rung out. Garrick's booming laugh filled the air as the pirates lined up in front of the firing squad all collapsed to the ground. Winchester glanced at the sight and shook his head. "I spent much of my youth pursuing the cause of absolute justice almost as zealously as that man there, though he seems to take particular delight in a way I have never seen before." He paused and stared into Clemens eyes. Clemens could see a restlessness there and guilt. "And do you know what it all brought me? Nothing but nightmares that will haunt me for the rest of my days. Think carefully about what kind of Marine you want to be, before you suddenly wake up one day and realize you've become the evil you have sworn to fight."

Clemens just stood there as Vice Admiral Winchester strode away. Another loud roar of gunshots rung out, punctuated by Garrick's laugh. His voice called out to her a second later. "OI! Clemens is that one next to you still alive? Bring him here. I wanna see how his head explodes! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" 

Clemens suddenly felt very sick to her stomach._

_Right now..._
Clemens looked towards Braska. "Vice Admiral Winchester is a good man. This execution just isn't his style at all. Maybe there could be a way for us to work this to our advantage...somehow."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2011)

*The New World: A Blast From the Past *
Roy gasped for breath within the monstrous bear hug. He uttered a laugh and smiled. "Aye it's good to see you too old man!" He said the word, _old man_, affectionately, with no derision. Finally Poseidon let go. Roy dropped back to the deck and adjusted his tattered captains coat. He glanced about the deck and noticed a lot of new faces he didn't recognize at all, but only a few from the old days, back when he was just a wild eyed 18 year old with adventure on his mind, and the face of the beautiful Azalea D. Flora in his heart. Now he was just an ex-pirate pushing fifty, wandering whichever way the current took him, which was an eloquent way of saying that he was a bum.   

He blinked when he saw Tatsu and Derrick. "Oh, my little brothers aren't so little anymore!"  he bellowed with a laugh. He tried to give Derrick a noogie across the head but the second division commander wasn't having any of it. Poseidon returned to his seat. To Roy he still looked almost the same, his hair a little whiter, but the same old vitality and strength remained. *"This is truly an unexpected visit. So what brings you back home my son?" *

Roy scratched the back of his sunburnt neck and sighed. Suddenly his stomach let loose a ferocious growl. Roy patted his stomach and chuckled. "Yeah I'll get to that pops, but I'm feeling a bit peckish at the moment, haven't had any thing to eat since that Sea King I killed a few weeks back." Roy paused and frowned. "And no rum for even longer." 

Poseidon ordered that food and drink be served. Roy flopped down onto the deck, sitting cross legged as the food was served. He devoured an entire turkey drumstick and took a long swig of rum before speaking. Roy wiped his mouth with the back of his hairy hand and uttered a humongous belch. "Right so about why I came..." he muttered. He produced the crumpled up newspaper with Raiva D. Tempestade on the front page, the headline proclaiming his victory over the Emperor Amethyst Blood, one of Poseidon's three rivals in the New World.  

"I came to warn you about this rotten son of a bitch, as well as..." Roy hesitated for a moment. Fuck it, he thought, if the old man blew his top then that was out of Roy's control. To speak this fellows name openly aboard Poseidon's ship was practically a crime. 

"As well as...Long John Silver."


----------



## Noitora (Jul 30, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
The man whom had taken command of the men stationed here watched from his sitting position once more as the man named Sendo came out to apologize for his actions. As scruffy as he looked in appearance he had a good heart and good manners beneath it all. It was no wonder a man like him was someone the others seemed to look up to, getting him on side had been a good idea after all as the rest of the Revolutionaries present seemed much more comfortable. To see Clemens accept his apology as well was a good sign, he certainly upset the woman to some extent but someone like her was very focused on the matters at end than over squabbles. He was gladder to have the ex-marine by his side than he would show. She labeled herself as damaged goods, as did the scruff Sendo. They were not the only ones; Braska was also more damaged than he would let on. The pain of losing Rynia weighed heavy on his sword constantly, and the fact it was his hand that was stained in blood tore at his soul. You could only go forward though; there was nothing positive in drowning in the past. Live for the future; make the world the type she would have wanted. That would be is goal. 
Once the two had reconciled Clemens began to reveal information about Vice Admiral Isham Winchester. By the sounds of it his personality seemed to fit in with one of his ideas and potentially quite a risky one but less risky that others. He could pitch it to the group and see what they thought before taking on some ideas or choosing something else entirely. That being said time was not on their side and the General would meet his demise not long from now, giving them little time to prepare in whatever tactic they chose to complete. 
"Vice Admiral Winchester is a good man. This execution just isn't his style at all. Maybe there could be a way for us to work this to our advantage...somehow." Braska gazed thoughtfully back to her with a hand caressing his beard. He sounded nothing like Zarick Ganon. Part of him wanted to perhaps get information on the said man but by the sounds of it that was simply impossible. A Vice Admiral was not someone you could attack with the intention of capture, hell, even if they all went at him with the intent to kill they would be demolished. Still, if he was a man who had no taste for executions then perhaps separating him from the execution grounds for the battle was wisest. The armoured swordsman ran his gaze down to the map and studied the marine courtyard. Not far from it a tall building sat, very tall in fact. It was a school. This kind of tactic would make him seem like some kind of monster, at first, until the truth was revealed. He would never put innocents in harms way.

*“Here.”* Braska said as he pushed his finger onto the school on the map. Clemens, Sendo, Lucy and a few others peered forward to see where he was indicating. Curiosity filled the air. *“This man, Winchester, I would be willing to place my honour on that chance he would leave the battlefield under the control of Captain Rosemary to tend to some sort of disaster. Perhaps, the school foundations exploding at the building collapsing. I have seen the Vice Admiral strength and am willing to bet he will attempt to stop its destruction and save those inside. We blow up the foundation.”* Shocked faces planted on everyone’s face, as if this man was not who they thought him to be after all. One man quickly spoke up.
“Are you crazy!? Those are children!” The knight quickly raised a finger. 
*“Clemens. Before the battle will use her power to take all the children out of the school, undetected, and place them somewhere safe outside the field of battle. At the same time den den mushis would be placed throughout the school. This is where Lucy and any other younger members of the Revolutionaries come in. They will call for help through the den den mushis from these headquarters.”* Braska slid a finger from the execution grounds towards the school as he spoke the next words.* “The Vice Admiral should split to stop the school collapsing and see to saving those inside, hearing the cries. Only he could save those inside and the building as well as kill any enemies at the same time, which is why he will choose to go himself. Not to mention the seemingly lack of taste in executions, he could possibly take any excuse to a greater cause.”* A few men started to nod as they caught on to his intentions. It was sneaky and certainly made them out as the baddies, something that would not be easily forgotten. 
*“Once the Vice Admiral has left the battle field we will strike directly at the marine force. We will need to push forward quickly and free the General as only he can match the Vice Admiral upon his return. I will lead the front assault with the assistance of Clemens and Sendo. Once the General is free we retreat.” *The knight placed his hand flat onto the table and leant forwards as he ran his eyes over those present.
*“How does this sound? It shall be difficult and you must be prepared to move quickly without faltering her failure. Unless we can make sure every one of the children is safe this plan can not go through. We can only be victorious here. No other option is available to us.” *If that was acceptable they had would a brief period to plan and set up the explosives along with securely sneaking out all the children. It would be close…


----------



## Noitora (Jul 30, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford​*
Once upon the shore the man across the sand from him had been swept by some kind of maniacal laughter. Brolly did not really understand why he was laughing, did he think of a funny joke when he hit the floor or did he find it fun to fight. It was more likely the latter, a bit like that blonde man his Captain was fighting. Even Brolly noticed the massive grin stretched over his lips for the majority of his confrontation with Duke. The chef never truly understood why someone who enjoys hitting each other, he only ended up doing so due to his dream being in a dangerous world. You could not travel the sea without being able to kick ass as so many people out there were after blood for the sake of spilling. Regardless of his desire to be an expert fighter or not the World Pirate over the years had turned out to be quite the expert with the use of his Forkmanship and his jelly Devil Fruit. While he was not as beastly as his Captain or as focused as Rush he certainly had strength that was considered monstrous. Looking at the chef you would never expect him to be a skilled fighter but oddly enough he was. Though he usually kept it to himself and only focused on making tasty meals. In fact the dinner was most likely ruined by now. 

The arrival of the chef on the beach quickly brought the Cipher Pirate out of his brief craziness and into reality. He had scrambled to his feet rather quickly, if not funnily, and was quick to face Brolly once more. The chap certainly had some endurance to go on even now. Though their bout was hardly as intense as Duke and Kent, their fists connecting and knocking the sand every which way in massive shockwaves. Both were a pair of show offs really, was something Rush or Kaya would say. After all, Duke was one of the strongest rookie Captains going at the moment and was not about to lose here. This was something Brolly completely believed. After being defeated by Moby Duke would never be so humiliated again. None of them would be. That was the World Pirate Oath. 
?I refuse to stay this weak.? The words of his unwanted enemy snapped him back to the situation. A glorious light filled his hand as he formed yet another sword, this time a large one with a serrated blade. The chef tilted his head slightly. That thing looked shiny as it did deadly. Getting it by something like that would sting for a bloody long time, that was for sure. This fight could not go any longer. 
*?Look like me use the mimic??* He said softly. The Ultimate ability, Frog Mimic. It was not the ideal situation to use such an ability which would most likely disrupt everyone else?s fight but perhaps that was the best idea right now. To end the fighting.

Yet the ability was no longer needed. A familiar voice bellowed from across the beach. Duke had been kicked by the strange woman from before; as had the blonde Captain and it seemed the fighting was to come to an end. After being ordered to stand down Brolly lowered his fork and slid it over the back of his belt. Without even acknowledging the situation any further he wandered across the beach in his distant, absent fashion, as if he was in a completely different world from the rest of the people present. Even so he made his way towards his Captain. Just as the fighting had come to an end battle sounded on the horizon. The town on the island was now under threat from someone else entirely. The chef huffed as dinner was to be forgotten and he would start again after they cleaned up the island,
*?We fights baddies now??* He asked as he walked alongside Duke towards the town. The entire crew had begun to make their way there in an epic line of badassry. They were the World Pirates.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 30, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose squared off with Vic. Time was of the essence, so she had to make this short. She put on her red combat gloves. They were plated with steel, all scuffed and beat up after the numerous battles she had experienced since leaving her home in the East Blue. Rose raised up one finger towards Vic, the one her mom told her wasn't nice to raise towards other people. "Just one shot!" she said with a knowing grin. 

Vic revved up the giant chainsaw in his grip. He couldn't help but laugh, looking at this five foot nothing little girl. "That's a bold statement!" Rose watched as the spiked blade spun around in an invisible whir of motion, so fast even her eyes couldn't keep track. If she missed, that blade would devour her for certain. "I'm gonna chop you up into little pieces. I'll just say that the beast chewed you up."   

Vic swung the chainsaw in a horizontal arc. Rose deftly swerved under the saw, feeling the tips of her reddish blond hair fly off from the ends. She snap rolled away just as the saw came crashing overhead, chewing up the ground and leaving a deep chasm. As Rose returned to her feet, she held out her right palm. A bubble the size of a softball hovered over it, spinning around rapidly like a corkscrew. 

"Is that supposed to scare me?" Vic asked, before charging at her. He slashed downward. Rose sidestepped and slapped away the chainsaw with her left gloved hand, then slammed the spinning bubble into Vic's midsection. *"Bubble Piston!"* Vic's eyes bugged out of their sockets and blood flew out of his mouth as an explosive shockwave radiated through the inside of his body. The bubble exploded, blasting Vic away like a ragdoll into a nearby tree. Even Rose winced as he crashed with a bone rattling thud, causing the tree to shake violently. Vic lay still in a brutalized heap heap. Rose waited for a few seconds, and when he didn't move she began her mad dash into the forest. 

"I'M NOT DONE YET!!"  

Rose broke to a halt and glanced over her shoulder with a curious expression. Vic stood on trembling legs, a bloody and battered mess. Rose simply pointed behind Vic. "Timber..." 

"Huh?"

The tree that he had been blasted into came crashing over his head, shaking the ground asunder with its tremendous impact. Vic's hand could be seen sticking out from beneath the trunk. "Okay maybe two shots," Rose amended with a giggle. She heard another gunshot from the forest, followed by the Don's frantic screams. Rose broke into a flat out sprint towards the sound, using an exploding bubble beneath her feet to propel herself forward like a rocket.  

What she found was entirely unexpected. The Don was high up in a tree, grabbing on for dear life to a tree branch that looked like it could break at any second. Blood poured from deep gash wounds all about his belly, and his finely tailored suit was encrusted with blood and grime. An enraged Arc was at the base of the tree, nipping at the Don's heels, his claws missing the portly mafia Don's expensive shoes by mere inches. The rest of the crew caught up with Rose a few moments later. 

*"HELP ME!!!"* the Don screamed. 

Hawkins rubbed his chin thoughtfully. "I don't know...should we?" 

Rose glanced at him dubiously. 

"Just saying," Hawkins said defensively.


----------



## Palpatine (Jul 30, 2011)

*Phoenix Pirates/With Ten...*

As the Don cried for help, a figure slowly hovered down next to him. Shaking in his boots, the Don looked over to see Ten floating next to him. *"Waaah?!"* She turned and quickly grabbed the Don by his shirt, tearing him from the tree, and lifting him into the air.

She held him dangerously just above the enraged Arc. *"Aaah, what are you doing? No! No! No please!"* 

"You're going to go get your men, and leave this island, alright?" The Don looked up at Ten with terror in his eyes. *"Wha...I...okay, fine fine. Please, just get that thing away from me!"*

"And you're never coming back, understand?" Ten said coldly. *"Okay! Alright! For cryin' out loud, get me outta here!"* Ten then casually tossed the Don over her shoulder, sending him slamming into a nearby tree.

Arc was continuing to go crazy, growling and roaring at Ten floating in the air above him. "Arc, calm down please. It's over. You can stop. He's not going to hurt you anymore." Ten said trying to calm the beast down. She didn't want to try fighting him again, and risk harming him.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 31, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Atlas pirates - Van*
> 
> He looked at drake kind of enjoying the little show that the captain just made as soon as the food arrived though this didn?t kept him from starting to steal one or two pieces of the chicken that Drake took before for himself before anyone could see him. Probably those chefs would give him some correctives if he were seen doing it. As soon as Drake finished by ripping the suit to off and greeting the queen, he started to laugh, even in this situation the captain was able to give?em some good moments.
> 
> ...



*Sento D Marino*

Sento shot a killing look towards Van, as to say "Shut up!". She was not happy with the others seeing her, she didn't want her captain to pass out again because he noticed she was a girl.

She turned to Nirra, giving her a look  of dispair. "Are you sure we will survive this? It feels like I could die like this." She asked, sighing. She hoped the people of the kingdom would begin whatever they was goifng to do. Anything to avert the attention to somebody else.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 31, 2011)

The Revolutionaries

As Sendo shook the hands of Clemens, she said something that stirred something inside of him. "We're both damaged goods"

Though she said it partly in jest, it slowly dawned on him that as unlucky as he was, there were people out there who had suffered just as much. Perhaps more. This young girl seemed to have een through the wringer - the same as all the Revolutionaries. Perhaps he should listen to their stories instead of focussing on his own. One thing was for sure, this 'Great Age of Pirates' didn't seem so great right now. 

He nodded and twitched a smile at her. Then Braska began to talk after Clemens had given her surprising description of the Vice admiral, followed by a straight up crazy ballsy plan. 

"Putting kids in danger.... I'm not sure...Clemens how confident are you that you can do this? I mean you have a lot riding on this." It was fair to say that his trust in them wasn't at 100%, after all he had only just met them. He had no idea what these guys were capable of and as lucid as Braska seemed to be he could very well be an unhinged psycho - though he doubted it. 

"I have a devil fruit thing as well." He had a piece of his smashed rum bottle and activated his powers, restoring the bottle to its former smudgy glory "only works for as long as I maintain contact with it. I have a bag of stuff; a wall, a ship, a bridge, flight of stairs, uh...what was this again..?" he took out a piece of wood and restored it. It turned into a massive treasure chest and crashed to the floor. "ah...I have a big treasure chest too."


----------



## Noitora (Jul 31, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei​*
Over and over again the martial artist hunter duo struck with their respective weapons at the Fishman who ducked and deflected each attack with his forearm and palms. They seemed to be rather excited at their ability; laughing manically in union and roaring at him repeatedly ?Come on!? Sandrei curved up a brow rather curiously as he studied their antics, blocking each attack that came his way. They were holding themselves in a little too high esteem it would have appeared. Just then the two of them whipped back the metal quarterstaff along with the nun-chucks and called out heroically.
?Fear out ultimate technique !? They began, still in union with their words. ?The Thrusting Twirling Flanking Double Attack of Unstoppable!? Both their weapons flew from each side of Sandrei with large crazed grins of their expressions. This feeling was short lived however as both their momentums were halted instantly. Their eyes widened at the sight of the shark with both his hands wrapped around the metal weapons, wearing a smirk of his own. 
*?You should use sharper weapons but even then that wouldn?t work on me.? *He gave them some words of advice before both his knees came firing up as he leapt and clonked both them directly in the chin which sent them tumbling into the forest in an unconscious heap. There was no longer any time to waste on those two, even the rest of the hunters who were getting clobbered about the lodges clearing. 

Another gun shot filled the distance along with the distraught screams of the chubby man from earlier. Sandrei turned to see Rose dart off in the direction it came from while he was pushing his foot down onto one of the last of the hunters. Not far from where he stood another hunter spun through the air after Shingo slammed his gloved hand into the mans jaw. 
?Knockout!? He turned his attention to the contemplating Fishman who still had his foot on the back of the out cold hunter. ?Hey Sandrei, how many did you take out?? He asked as he began to make his way over, a confident smile on his face.
*?Nine.?* The boxer stopped in his footsteps and quickly glanced away with a frustrated face, his fist clenched tightly in front of his chest. 
?Nine! He beat me?!? The comedies were cut short however by the sound of another pair of footsteps making their way towards the two Phoenix Pirates. Both martial artists gazed over towards a pair of finely dressed hunters, in pinstriped suits and matching hats. One held two swords while the other hand two Tommy Guns. The gun wielding hunter casually blew a puff of smoke from his nose, a cigarette between his lips.
?Eh, Sammy. Looks like we got two left here. The rest of our boys were total good for nuthins?. Let?s fill these punks with holes. Whaddaya say?? The man beside him had his eyes hidden by a pair of dark shades but he instantly seemed like the most serious of the pair.
?That is our mission, Tommy? so of course.? Shingo stepped by beside Sandrei and nudged him slightly, a smile over his lips. The Fishman kept his gaze ahead as he studied both of the hunters, judging their strength.
?Sandrei.? Shingo began ?They?re like you and me, just dressed better. Think I?ll snag one of those hats after pummelling them.? The Fishman shook his head slightly, hiding a smile that crept over his lips. They were nothing like those two, it was more likely Shingo just wanted an excuse to bring up the hat stealing joke.
*?Go for it. We gotta back up Rose though? so don?t waste any time.?* The shark simply added. The pair of hunters impatience suddenly showed as both tommy guns rose and began to release a maelstrom of bullets towards the Pirates. Naturally both began to avoid being hit before the swordsman joined into the fray, striking at him in close combat while they still had to avoid being filled with bullets. It was a rather scary combination, however?

*A few minutes later?*
Shingo strode along with a large smile on his lips as he adjusted his newly acquired hat and Sandrei walked along beside him with his hands slipped into his pockets hidden under his long yellow curtain-cloak. They had some scruffs and a cut or two but nothing major. Behind them previously well dressed hunters now lay on their backs panting helplessly. Their clothes were torn and stained and their hair was messy. Overall they had been pretty badly decimated. Tommy groaned in pain as he pushed a cigarette into his lips and tried to light it.
?Smoking? now??? Sammy muttered over to them. Even if he had no energy to lift his arm that man would always find a cigarette into his lips. Tommy let out a pained chuckled and dropped his hand to the floor in a limp flop after the smoke had been lit.
?You? know? me.? A few moments of silence was soon replaced by the gunman asking a serious question. ?We lost? so? badly? how?? He had been stumped. He thought the pair f them were the two strongest members of the Hunter group. Yet by the looks of it they were defeated almost as quickly as the rest. The swordsman closed his eyes and let out a small sigh. Unlike his comrade he saw why.
?They? had a family? to protect? and we let ours? get defeated? before even showing up?? Sammy began to drift in and out of consciousness, as did Tommy, though as he did he was hit by a revelation. These hunters, gangsters, men, were his family. If having something to protect made you that much stronger then perhaps things needed to change. Whatever way his heart were row it would not come before he awoke as at the moment he lost consciousness. 

The last pair of Phoenix Pirates came up behind the rest of the crew to see Ten throwing the Don against a tree and Arc stilled in his enraged form. There was a person who would be able to calm him with only her touch but that would mean getting close to him. The idea did not sit well on his shoulders and if there was another way then he would have gladly taken it. Ursla?s touch was the remedy to the rage and Sandrei knew she knew it. 
*?He looks like he needs a massage.?* The shark said in a form of a hint, his eyes remaining ahead on the bear zoan while his hands sat in his pocket. Much like Ten and Shingo, Sandrei was prepared to use force if needed but if they could calm him without it then that would secure his place on their crew much more effectively.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 31, 2011)

*Zero: Realizing that true strength lies in a strong crew*

Despite it's obvious injuries, the cat seemed to ignore it, walking around the two pirates as if nothing happened. Zero gave it a glance before conveying what he observed to Dsurion, who did most of the fighting now, because of Zero being weak from using too much devil fruit power.

*"It seems like he only look like a panther on the outside. From the way it is moving, it has several tenures and muscles, packed tightly to ensure sick speed and power."* He paused just as the panther dissapeared in a blur, cutting him off instead. 

It appeared over Dsurion. His mecanical eye dissapeared in the back of his head, appearantly identifying the panther as it appeared. Its trajectory made it clear that it would harm Dsurion even if he took measures to deflect it. *"Zero Life: Pierce!"* he yelled throwing one of his daggers, hitting the panther just over it's left eye, throwing it slightly off guard. Enough for Dsurion to defect it without any trouble.


----------



## Zoidberg (Jul 31, 2011)

Now that they had fooled the marines into letting them pass the blockade, it was time for the hard part. While they knew that the vault was inside the treasure fleet's flagship identifying which wreck did have the flagship was going to be difficult, especially with the 3 day time limit. Rek, Jun and Fiel were inside the captain's cabin, discussing the next phase of their plan  

"Well then. Now begins the hard part." Rek said. He was inspecting a map of the area nailed to a billboard, a pointing stick in his hand. "The wrecks are here, forty meters north of where we are, and twenty to fifty meters below us. There are approximately 10 ships in the treasure fleet, but only 3 of them hold any actual treasure. All ships are of the same class, so differentiating them will be difficult, and in any case we don't have the time to do so. Speed will be essential. Fiel, how soon can we get the diving team ready?"

Fiel nodded. "My lord, our diving team is almost done with preparations. It will only take them forty four minutes and seventeen seconds before they are finished pressurizing their frog suits." He suppressed a giggle. "They're a little... jumpy, needless to say."

"And considering that the suits only have an hour and a half supply of oxygen, and after that the team will need two to four hours of rest before diving again, it'll take them at least half a day to finish exploring at least one ship. And that's not even factoring the actual item extraction process." Rek sighed. They should have prepared for this operation a little more, with at least 3 teams of divers and another ship, but no, the family wants this relic recovered now. "Your plan had best work, my dear Jun."

The assassin shrugged. "It shall. It is my specialty." For a second Rek thought he saw her smirk smugly. "Do not doubt my skills."

"Didn't stop an under equipped, starving but brilliant young man from outwitting you every time you engaged him." Rek muttered. 

"Sleep with one eye open." Jun said coldly. "I will prepare myself. The plan must be implemented quickly, as you have said."

"Now, now, my dear Jun. Don't forget whose payroll you're on" Rek reminded her, a smug grin on his face.

Jun rolled her eyes."There are many who would pay to see you dead."

Rek and Jun continued their banter for several more minutes, before Rek ended up stuck between a porthole. While this happened Fiel decided to get a little paperwork done. He really couldn't care less for his master's idle flirting, but he thought it was a good time to finish some bureaucratic business. Pirates didn't have to pay taxes, but it was a good idea to make sure everyone's share of the loot was recorded and filed properly.

After Fiel got Rek out of the porthole they headed back to the deck again. The dive team, composed of 3 men was fully kitted and ready to go. So was Jun, who instead of wearing her qipao was clad in a slightly modified dive suit, the modification being a pair of extendable claws attached to the suit.  

"Everyone ready?" Rek asked as the divers got on a dinghy, as did Jun.

"Yessir!" One of the divers quickly replied.

"Obviously." Jun said. 

"Fiel and one of his crew will be accompanying the dive team. Jun, are you sure you'll be all right performing this operation by yourself?"

"An accomplice will only slow me down."

"If you insist." Rek shrugged. "Well then, I'll be seeing you all in a few hours."


----------



## Eternity (Jul 31, 2011)

*World Pirates vs. Cipher Pirates​*​*Orland & Naomi; Let's clear this mess up, shall we?​*

It was a out of breath Orland who appeared out of the mist. The mist that was surrounding the island also creeped up towards town, so the view around the coast was minimal at best. "Really? You couln't bring me? Or tell me where to meet up?" he said annoyingly,  walking over to Naomi. "If you wanted to join me, you could easily have found out a way to follow me kid. And you found me didn't you, so why should I tell you something, when not telling you will help you grow?"

Orland stopped, thought about it, and sighed."Damn you Naomi, why do you always have to be so...right?" he  said,  finally looking at the people around him. "Wait...did the crew increase?" he asked, looking at Kent and the red hair captain  a bit further away.


​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*
Clemens couldn't help but smile when she heard Braska's plan. It was textbook guerilla warfare. When faced with a superior enemy, using subversive tactics was always the best route to go. Still it was definitely risky. No that was an understatement, it was downright insane, especially the part about the children. Clemens considered this part carefully, because it involved using her powers in a way she hadn't done before. Could she get those kids out of that school undetected? Clemens glanced briefly towards Lucy, the eight year old with the 50 million bounty. For her sake Clemens felt she could do anything. 

Sendo then asked her how confident she was. He didn't look too enthused about the plan either. She couldn't blame him. Clemens watched with bemused interest as he demonstrated his own unique Devil Fruit ability, restoring a rum bottle and treasure chest to their original conditions. It was quite impressive, and she wondered if Sendo himself had even begun to tap the true limits of his power. Many Devil Fruit users often considered their powers a curse, but Sendo seemed to be rather indifferent to it. 

Clemens looked towards Braska before answering Sendo's question. She could see uncertainty there in his eyes, but there was something else as well, conviction. He may not have been sure about this plan either, but Clemens knew that Braska would do everything in his power to prevent the loss of innocent life, and most importantly he would never stop fighting. "I can do it," Clemens declared with no hesitation. Her green eyes suddenly lit up like blazing emeralds. A large walk in mirror materialized out of thin air in front of her. "Mirror mirror on the wall who's the fairest one of all?" Her reflection looked back at her with a smile and winked. Clemens stepped through its reflective surface, creating pond like ripples as if it were made of liquid, then disappeared in a flash of light. 

A second later she appeared behind Sendo and tapped his shoulder. A mirror hung in the air behind her. "I'll get the job done," she said confidently.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 31, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
Sendo seemed somewhat cautious of his plan upon hearing it at first and rightfully so. It was not the safest plan nor the most secure but it was the best chance they had against an enemy that was superior to anything they had. The only way was to see it as themselves being highly outnumbered and the plan was to split the enemy battle strength. The Vice Admiral was on a level above all of them, making this the only solution. The other man also showed a power of his own, able to restore a construction that had previously been destroyed. That was quite the ability to have; the Devil Fruits were truly a dangerous and awing thing. Braska had no such ability to speak of and still lacked a sword to his own personal tastes but his own power would have to be enough. In any case Clemens also showed a brief moment of concern but after a locked gaze with the knight her heart felt the same strength he had. Those confident words left her lips with a strong resolve in her ability.
"I can do it," The knight smiled warmly, in that usual fatherly fashion of hi, and nodded to her words. After a brief showing to Sendo and the rest of the men of her powers Braska placed a hand on her shoulder and gave it a light squeeze.
*“I have faith in you, Clemens.”* Over the short period of knowing the ex-marine he had placed a lot of trust into her already. He did not regret it at all. 

The plan had been established for the most part. Braska went over the exact details with the entire force in the room. Everything had to be timed perfectly and without detection. 
*“The execution is at noon, but they will prepare it at least two hours ahead and have in on the stand an hour before hand. This will give the broadcast time to get some details and the area to be secured. At 10am, just as they beginning planning Clemens to infiltrate the school and escort all the children to a secure location, along with teachers. A few men will join her in the school and block the doors just incase. After all the children are safe the bombs will be set at the foundation to topple the building away from any other buildings to make sure no one is crushed, however the Vice Admiral should do his best to stop the building fall altogether and attempt to rescue those inside. Den den mushis will be placed throughout the complex where Lucy and others will continually call for help through after the bomb goes off. The bomb will explode at 11:30am giving all the Revolutionaries time to sneak into the crowd of public who are watching along with being placed at various other positions. As soon as the Vice Admiral makes his leave towards the school I will charge through the front, upon seeing me steal the attention everyone present will draw arms and quickly leap into battle, making sure to not harm anyone but marines. It will be an all out scuffle in the Courtyard and a fight up to General Demetri. My bet is one of the officers will have the keys to his cuffs, once they are down search them and whomever locates the key head straight towards the execution stand. After he is free we escape as quickly as possible. We do not know if any other Revolutionaries got the message so we must rely on our strength and ours alone. We must free the General before the Vice Admiral figures out that all the children and teachers were evacuated. Is everyone clear on the mission objectives?”* It was a long explanation but it went over pretty much every point. All those presents confidently spoke their replies.
_“Yes, Captain!”_ They had gotten use to calling him Captain more so than before. Most Revolutionaries were not part of crews that travelled the waters like himself. Had he become a Captain of a ship and crew? 

We the details of the mission behind them they had a night to either rest, prepare for battle or enjoy their possible last few hours left the had no earth. It was a dangerous mission and the possibility of men dying was pretty high. In war there were always causalities but this time those casualties were on his hands. They were to follow Braska’s plan, meaning if they died they died following his orders. 
*“Do what you will for now, tomorrow everything will begin. I will be on the Glowing Future if you need me.” *With that he slowly pushed his hands from the table and strode off towards his ship. Lucy, still upon a chair around the table, watched as her knight took his leave. She sensed his worry more than anyone. Quietly under her breath she whispered.
“Mister Knight…” Before she clambered off the chair and hunted for anything she could tinker with. Part of her wanted to help more than what Braska had assigned her but fighting was something she never wanted to do. Tora always spoke so foully of it back on Ohara. Meanwhile the swordsman sat upon his ship with his eyes upon the locket his wife had given him years ago in Shinpou. Inside was a photo of the married couple, smiling and joyous. Times they would never see again. He slowly opened and closed it, his mind drifting in thought. 
*“Rynia…”*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2011)

*[‘Black Bart’, Have you Met Master Twigg?]​*​
*[West Blue, Some Months Ago]*​
_ “Tree Chairs  fer Cafain Bart!” A drunk pirate shouts while holding a large wooden tankard up in the air. A bright red bar crossed the man’s nose just under his eyes as he stumbled about.  The rest of the Pirates, all about as drunk as the one that proposed the toast, too cheer ‘hip, hip hurray!” in unison as they fell about the deck in a semi-coherent state. A floor up, holding a tankard of his own their captain stood. The dim light of a burning cigarette cast a red glow about the man. He wears then a far different get up from the one he wears in the present. Dark blue cotton pants are held in place by his thick double riveted belt. Off his sides his cutlass and a the Black Jack hangs swaying in the movements that he made as he walked along the railing before him. His upper body is covered by a black vest that has a single sided shoulder cape attached to the left side. As the cape flutters in his movement one can see the old Pirate Colors of the Pirate that Bart himself served under. About his head is but his grey bandana with the Marine logo crossed out many times. Bart plays with the single stud earring in his left ear before turning to the partying Pirates. 

 “This be a momentous day mates!” Bart shouts thrusting his tankard high into the air allowing some of the contents to slosh out and spatter on the wooden deck of the ship. The men under his command cheer at Bart’s words as they too join their captain in raising a tankard high.  “In sinking that frigate we have sent a message to the world government and the Marines that Ol’ Bart and his men are not to be trifled with!” Bart shouts which insight his men even more whom now whoop and holler chaotically as pistol fire and singing start all about the ship. Pulling the tankard down Bart takes a large gulp before allowing a grin to settle across his features. His men were the best in the world and he felt privilege to be their captain.  “Drink up, for tomorrow we solidify ourselves as the power to beat here in the West Blue.” Bart shouts pulling his cutlass.  “We will take this sea and do with it as we see fit, then we’ll dare the World Government to do something about it!” Bart adds with a victorious howl as he lifted his sword high above his head. 

Bart’s crew shared his sentiment as the singing of the life of a pirate and songs of praise to their captain filled the lungs and hearts of the men. Bart had succeeded in rallying his crew for he knew that a crew that was in sync with one another were far more dangerous then a crew that couldn’t sense what their fellows were thinking or doing. As the night drug into the wee hours of the morning the Rover finally grew quite as the majority of the men, including Bart turned in for a few hours of sleep. All that was left were several men that were unlucky enough to draw the short straws and were left with watch duty. In a drunken haze they stumbled about the deck and look out into the mist of the morning fog. As one caught a yawn he happens to gaze just in time to catch a glint of light in the distance. At first the man thought his eyes were playing tricks on him. Rubbing his tired blood shot eyes he peers back into the mist. There he sees a dark mass just behind the cloak of the fog. Pulling a looking glass he peers again and sees for the second time a glint in the darkness. The glare of man holding a telescope peering at their ship is what the Pirate initially saw. But it wasn’t that that froze the Pirate’s blood, it was the flag that fluttered in the morning breeze. The colors of the Marine emblem. “All hands on deck! All Hands On DECK!” the pirate shouts as he run’s toward Bart’s cabin. 

 “What be all this shoutin’ about?’ Bart grumbles rubbing the sleep from his eyes as while he pulled himself from his bed. “Marines, we are surrounded!” the voice shouts from the other side of his door. Bart’s eyes snap open at the thought. Throwing the twisted covers from his body he snatches up his weapons and storms to the door. He almost knocks it off its frame as he blew onto deck. Looking into the fog that surrounded his ship he sees the outline of war ships sailing their way. Bart’s eyes then fall to the crew that had served under him for all this time, they were drunk and not fit for battle, it would be a slaughter if they fought. And he wasn’t going to let their blood be on his hands.  “All hands below deck.” Bart says coldly walking toward the stair that led to the ship’s deck. “Sir?” one pirate asks with a puzzled look.  “Don’t sir me, this is not up to negotiation, none is in the shape to fight, below deck least ye feel my wrath!” Bart says pointing his cutlass at the man whom questioned his orders.  The pirates freeze, they had never seen Bart act this way. All they can do is grumble in annoyance as they followed orders. As the door closed behind the Pirates, Bart made his way to a canon. Straddling it he holds both weapons to each side of his body. As the fog begins to roll off the sea he shouts,  “Have at me you scallywags and sea urchins, you not be taking ol’ Bart this day!” with defiance at the top of his lungs. Aboard the Marine vessel that lead the fleet the Captain spies Bart. “Lets end this now, all ships are to open fire.” he says calmly lowering the looking glass from his head. 

The order soon went out over the Den, Den Mushi and soon the ships collectively opened fire on the Rover with concussive force. The small sloop is rocked as it is shelled. In an explosion Bart is tossed to the deck hard with a loud thud. Cussing loudly the Pirate begins to pull himself back to his feet.  “Ye not be done with me yet.” Bart says. But before he can stand defiantly he is rushed by his men and drug back to the deck.  “Unhand me!” he shouts,  “Get back below deck!” he adds trying to order the men back down. But they weren’t listening, “No sir, we decided and took a vote.” one said as a couple of other pirates wrapped splintered wood in their Jolly Roger and bound it tightly in chains. “We were too weak to save out last Captain, we’ll not be the cause of another Captain’s death, Captain.” another adds while Bart struggled.  “His death is on my head too.” Bart yells as he fought, but his men would have none of it. As the decoy ’body’ is hoisted over the side and tossed to the sea others raise a white flag as Bart is drug below deck and to the rear of the ship. There a special long boat the previous Captain had created awaited. It was designed to skim just under the water and out of sight.

Despite his struggling Bart is soon stuffed into the boat and launched as the Rover is surrounded and boarded by the Marine forces. Bart swears to avenge them as he with force is propelled toward a nearby island._

*[Fortune, Present Day]*​
 “I could have killed you an hour ago.” Isabelle muses to herself as she watches Bart sleep.  “Not all is as it always seems Ms. Wulf.” Bart’s voice replies to Ivy’s surprise as the covers slightly lifted. Under the twisted cloth she could make out the ’V’ shaped point of the Black Jack.  “How long have you been awake?” Ivy questions standing back up getting off the edge of the bed.  “Since you sat malady.” Bart replies with a grin as he sits up in the bed. Pulling the covers free he tosses his feet over the edge of bed. With a couple loud thuds he is twisted toward the wall.  “Seems you have a lot on your mind, care to talk?” Ivy asks sitting back down.  “Depends Ms. Wulf, do you?’ Bart replies casting his gaze back toward her. Ivy’s eyes narrow, she knew what he was going for.  “So, were about an hour away from Marine Base Horizon, what is your grand scheme Bart?” she asks avoiding Bart’s own question. Bart simply chuckles for a moment. The chains that were woven into his Captain’s coat rattle loudly as he stands.  “Have you met Master Twigg?” Bart questions to Ivy whom then bears a really strange look.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2011)

*[Dusrion; Solitary Ground]​*​
Dsurion began to move as Zero tossed his weapon at the large cat like beast.  The sharp dagger catches the beast just above its left eye. The creature?s thought immediately go from its assault on the Zero Pirate and to the sharp pain that now coursed over its face. Bringing a padded paw up to the injury it pats at it hard enough to throw its own trajectory off. Lower his stance Dsurion builds energy in his mechanical knees just before the cat reached him. With a hop the mad man flips up into the air. The cat groans with a hiss as it feels Dsurion?s boot connect with its chest. Pushing as he rotates Dsurion tosses the cat away.  ?Now, now mate, we?ll have none of that.? Dsurion says with a huff as he lands with a thud beside his weapon that still stuck from the ground. Popping his neck side to side Dsurion breaks into a small dash as the Panther like animal started to recover in its own right. It?s dark yellow eyes narrow while its pupils dilate. With a hiss it lowers its stance and tenses all its muscles, it prepared its body to counter anything that the pirate might try. But Dsurion already knew this all too well. His mechanical eye beeped with a furry as it scanned the felines muscle density as it tighten.

 ?You think that same trick will work on a person like me a second time beasty?? Dsurion asks with a bitter bite as he slams his foot off the arena floor several times in a rapid blur. The cat recognized what was going on; this human was preparing to use its rapid movement technique again. The large feline rolls its muscles preparing to counter with a burst of speed of its own. What it failed to realize was the same thing the reptilian primate failed to realize, Dsurion was a down right dirty fighter. With a heave Dsurion kicks his leg high into the air as he leaps from the ground. This move confounds the cat as it was expecting Dsurion to make a rapid movement gesture and not a flying leap. Confused the cat hisses as it tries to compensate for its failure to realize what was truly going on. In a last ditch effort to counter the pompous human it extends the razor sharp claws on its fore limbs and hunches low to the ground as Dsurion began to fall to the arena floor. 

 ?Piston Kick!? Dsurion yells as he brings the foot down in a sweeping ax motion. All the energy that he had focused with the Soru technique he focuses in his leg and foot. Dust and debris flies in all directions as Dsurion slams into the arena floor with the attack. The whole building seemed to rock for a second time that day as all that  energy was transferred into shockwaves that rippled over the grounds.


----------



## Vergil (Jul 31, 2011)

"Jeez..." Sendo was overwhelmed a little by the sheer confidence of these people. The crews he had been on previously were full of indecisiveness and the priority was always taking the safest or easiest way out possible. If they were in charge they would leave Demetri to die. Having a plan like this just being pulled out as nonchalantly as a plan to go out to dinner was a bit of a slap in the face to Sendo, who was the type to go with the flow and had never been witness to such leadership.

Still, having Clemens making him do a rather girly scream as she appeared behind him made Sendo have a little more confidence in the plan (though not in himself), a confidence that was further bolstered by the assuredness and calm with which Braska voiced the details of his plan.

Sendo ran his fingers through his long, curly hair as he thought. He too would need to step up,

"Hey, well I was uh thinking. If you need, then I can lead a small group." Sendo gulped as he said it. Was he really ready to have that type of responsibility just yet? What if they all died? What if he messed up? Any mistake would be costly. He thought back to the calm confidence of Clemens and Braska. Demetris life was at stake here, he owed him at least the effort to try and get over his own issues.

"Yeah I can take some folk and try and divide the marine forces. By ability is mostly defensive anyway so I should be able to occupy them...." Sendo's hands were fidgeting like mad. He could do this!  "Yeah! Leave it to me!" He shouted in a bid to relieve the nervousness. It worked, he was no longer fidgeting but gave a horridly cheesy thumbs up. Dear lord he was turning into his dad.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 31, 2011)

*Marineford...*
Commander Zane Garrick paced back and forth across the red carpeted floor, his hands clasped behind his back, grumbling curses under his breath. Every second or so he would check his watch, and then mutter even more curses. Amelia watched him with a bemused fascination as he stomped across the floor, wondering if he might start a fire with all the friction his massive boots were generating. She herself sat patiently amongst a row of chairs, perusing through an old issue of _Marine Babes Quarterly_ out of sheer boredom. They were in the waiting room of the Fleet Admiral's office. The man who also happened to be her uncle. 

The *Dark Justice* had docked for a retrofit (Hawthorne had mentioned something about upgrading the cannons) and Garrick had been called to the Fleet Admirals office. When Garrick asked why, he wasn't given a reason. Amelia decided to tag along as well, eager to see her uncle again. Garrick glanced at the clock for what seemed like the hundreth time. "When the fuck is he gonna see us?!" he grumbled. "I've got shit to do. Justice doesn't take vacations dammit!" 

"My unc...I mean the Fleet Admiral, is a busy man sir. I'm sure he'll get to us soon."  

"Who asked you?" Garrick barked at her. 

Amelia shrugged and returned to the issue of Marine Babes Quarterly, glancing at Miss June, a stacked red head whose hobbies included long walks on the beach and who just loved a romantic evening involving gun practice. Amelia sighed and tossed the magazine onto the table. Just then the door to the Fleet Admiral's office opened. Amelia expected to see the tall figure of her uncle, walking towards them with his trademark casual gait, as if he was never in a hurry to get where he was going. It wasn't her uncle who appeared however. Rear Admiral Kimiko Saitawa stood before them and nodded curtly, a statuesque brunette who oozed grace and elegance. Amelia noticed how she favored Garrick with a particular look of distaste. The Rear Admiral had been serving as the Fleet Admiral's assistant for the last six years and was one of the strongest female Marines in the corp. Amelia admired and respected her quite a bit.

"I apologize but the Fleet Admiral is away on important business in Mariejois." 

"So what do you want us for then?" Garrick grumbled. Only he could be so rude to the right hand woman of the Fleet Admiral. 

"I have been asked to inform you Commander Garrick that you have been promoted, as well as your first officer Gabriel Masters." 

Garrick's jaw hung agape. "I've been promoted?" 

"Congratulations..._Captain_..." Kimiko muttered, saying the word Captain through gritted teeth. Clearly this hadn't been her idea. The truth was that this promotion had been requested by Admiral Aihato. 

"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I knew you were going to promote me. I just had a feeling!" Garrick boomed. "So you suits finally got your heads screwed on straight huh? I guess you finally realized that Zane Garrick is a man on the rise!" 

"Something like that..." Kimiko replied dryly. She presented him with two medals, one for him and the other for Gabriel, as well as a file marked confidential. "Also here is your next mission." 

Garrick snatched the items out of her hand and stomped out of the office, laughing. He didn't even bother to salute. "Stupid coose..." he muttered under his breath as he headed down the stairs. Kimiko rolled her eyes and turned towards Amelia. "Would you mind staying a few minutes Miss Armstrong?  I have something important to talk to you about." 

"About what maam? If you don't mind my asking that is." 

"It's concerning Raiva D. Tempestade?" 

Amelia frowned as she heard that name.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jul 31, 2011)

*[?Black? Bart, Assault on Marine Base Horizon]​*​
-Begin Arc II-

 ?Have you met Master Twigg?? Bart asks while walking toward the door to the cabin. A confused look falls across Isabelle?s face as she watches him walk toward the door.  ?Yes.? she says with a pause. The bed lightly creaks as she stands.  ?Why wouldn?t I know your first mate, he?s practically all over this ship.? she adds as she starts to slowly follow Bart.  ?Ah, I see you know of Master Twigg, but as of yet not met Master Twigg.? Bart says. Ivy?s expression of confusion deepens as Bart opens the door and casts it open. His heavy boots echo loudly as he steps out into the fresh sea air, taking a deep breath he grins. Turning back briefly he motions for Isabelle to follow with a gesture of his head. Ivy pauses before she completely exits the cabin; several of Bart?s pirates just look up at her with grins. Raising a hand she starts to explain herself, but Bart cuts her off.  ?Best hold yer tongue Ms. Wulf. These men be thinking what they want regardless of what you say.? Bart says lowly as the men wouldn?t hear. Catching her breath Ivy wrestles her frustrations down and continues to walk with Bart.  ?As you were saying, Captain.? Isabelle growls angrily as she caught up to Bart.

 ?Well, you have part of it correct.? Bart says as they walked. The deck echoed under their feet as they walked and talked,  ?What do you mean part of it?? Isabelle asks. Reaching the bow of the ship Bart stops. Looking to the horizon he pulls a hand to his mouth and wipes it. The sun burned with a crimson hue behind clouds as it rose in the east.  ?Yes, Master Twigg is around and about all of the time. But he is far from me First Mate.? He states casting his deep blue gaze to Ivy.  ?He is more of a communications expert, well per say.? Bart says talking with his hands. Walking from the bow he passes Ivy,  ?Samuel Twigg, before joining me crew was. Well a mercenary of sorts.? Bart says with a short pause before starting to walk again.  ?I reckon Information Broker would be the more accurate description of what he was.? Bart says correcting himself.  ?Information broker? Wait. Did you say Samuel Twigg?? Ivy asks increasing her pace to match Bart?s own.

 ?Aye, Samuel Twigg.?,  ?The government spy.? Isabelle adds cutting Bart off. Bart just nods while walking toward the door that leads to the depths of the ship.  ?How did you flip Twigg and make him a Pirate? Not like you could buy such a man.? Ivy asks as they reached the door.  ?Funny you should asks that Ms. Wulf.? Bart replies opening the door.  ?It was about a month after I ?died?.? Bart says using his fingers to put quotations around the word died. Allowing Isabelle to pass through the door first he continues his story.  ?I felt someone was tailing me, so when I did some of my own digging I found out that someone was paid to find out who I was.? Bart says allowing the door to slowly close behind him.  ?Wait, you were able to dig up information on Twigg?? Ivy asks stopping in her tracks which causes Bart to stop as well.  ?No, I don?t think I said that.? Bart replies, the chains around his shoulders clank loudly as he crosses his arms over his chest.  ?You know, that is getting annoying.? Ivy growls turning from him. Starting to walk again she says,  ?So, please continue.? in annoyance.  ?Well, to make a long story short I started rumors that a certain pirate was looking for a crew.?  Bart says dropping his arms back to his side.  ?And you were able to discern an experienced spy from your run of the mill pirate want to be?? Ivy asks cocking an eyebrow as she turned to face Bart.  ?What even made you think he?d risk joining a crew?? she adds placing both hands on her hips.   ?Well, no. Not exactly, I never stated that I was able to discern anyone from anything. And yes it was a gamble to take that risk.? Bart states walking up to Isabelle.  ?So, how were you able to finger Twigg.? Ivy asks. Bart just grins and walks past her toward a large wooden door.  ?He was the only able to survive the initiation.? Bart says with a shrug of his shoulders.  ?And the barter for his life was to work for you?? Ivy asks.  ?I can imagine worse fates.? Bart says laying a hand on the door knob. 

 ?Ms. Wulf, meet Master Twigg.? Bart says opening the large door. 

Isabelle?s eyes widen,  ?James Davids?? Ivy says with a stutter. _ ?Lt. Jr. Isabelle Von Wulf. What have I told you about  addressing me in that manner. I am your superior officer.?_ Captain Davids states walking forward.  ?Impossible, Bart killed you.? she gasps taking a step from the room.  ?The reason no one was able to ever find Master Twigg, is because he is also a master of disguise.? Bart says flashing a grin Ivy?s way as he tilted his head up.   ?This is part of me grand scheme Ms. Wulf.? Bart says dropping the smile. Ivy didn?t speak, she just stood there looking at Twigg who now looked just like the dearly departed Captain Davids.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 31, 2011)

*With The Poseidon Pirates...*

The entire crew tenses as Roy speaks that man's name. Poseidon grits his teeth and clenches his fist before looking towards the paper that was handed to him, *"Amethyst being defeated is a surprise,"* he says, eying the scowling face of Raiva D. Tempeste before crumpling the paper in his mighty hand and tossing it away, *"But this boy is 100 years too young to prove himself a threat to my family," * he says dismissively as the wind carries the crumpled ball into the sea.

*"As for Silver..."* Derrick steps forward, "I say we take him down now before he makes his move! Just send me to deal with that fatass piece of shit!" the Division Commander shouts, steam rising form his shoulders.

The King of the Sea raises his hand, signaling for his crew member to quite down, *"When the snake finally chooses to leave the shadows we will deal with it...If these children masquerading as pirates wish to take my head than allow them to come!"* he shouts, slamming his fist into the arm of his throne. 

The arm crumbles to pieces and the waves begin to violently rock the boat, *"They will learn the hard way that it is no easy task to remove a God from his throne!"* Poseidon closes his eyes and takes a deep breath, the sea calming as he does.

*"It has been many years since I have met a man worthy to call himself a true pirate..."* he drifted off for a moment, fondly revisiting the past. 

When he first began his journey to revive his domain of the sea he believed it had been polluted by the scum known as pirates as well as the self proclaimed "heroes" that were the marines. Though through his travels, after taking on the name of a pirate himself, he learned that some of the greatest humans on this planet were these men viewed as criminals. And that one of the greatest men and the fiercest opponent he had ever faced was one of them, a man by the name of, *"Gol D. Roger...That man has left large shoes to fill, and with this new generation of fools I don't see them being filled anytime soon..."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 1, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights...*
Clemens stifled a chuckle as Sendo offered up a rather overenthusiastic thumbs up. She wondered just how many battles he had faced. Not just one on one fights or back alley brawls, but true large scale engagements where the stakes were much higher. Clemens herself had been battle hardened by the tender age of eighteen. A baptism by fire as the Marine higher ups liked to call it, designed to forge the toughest sailors possible. Those that came out out the other end alive were often changed in profound ways, and not always for the better. Clemens had seen many originally well intentioned Marines go rotten that way. 

She offered Sendo a mild smirk. "There's nothing to worry about. Just don't get killed." It really was that simple once you got down to it. 

As the meeting came to an end Clemens began poring over the details of the plan in her orderly mind. The rather crude words of one of her academy trainers came unbidden to her mind, _'Know the plan inside and out, caress it, fuck it, and make it your bitch...'_ She asked for a glass of beer and a layout of the school she'd be infiltrating. A handful of volunteers would also be needed. When they were presented to her she noted with wry amusement that a few were probably old enough to be her grandfather. Clemens had no doubt there would be little sleep for her tonight. She felt an odd comfort in this. It was just like one of those all nighters she used to pull back in the academy, right on the eve of an important test. Only now the test was real and there was no margin for error. 

Clemens briefly looked up at the rag tag band of revolutionaries, many tired, others nervous, most just scared of what was to come tomorrow. She had cast her lot in with these people, and though she still didn't consider herself a full fledged revolutionary, Clemens knew that she would gladly die by their sides for a cause greater then her own.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island
> 
> Sandrei​*
> Over and over again the martial artist hunter duo struck with their respective weapons at the Fishman who ducked and deflected each attack with his forearm and palms. They seemed to be rather excited at their ability; laughing manically in union and roaring at him repeatedly Come on! Sandrei curved up a brow rather curiously as he studied their antics, blocking each attack that came his way. They were holding themselves in a little too high esteem it would have appeared. Just then the two of them whipped back the metal quarterstaff along with the nun-chucks and called out heroically.
> ...



Arc's prey had been taken from him, but this did not stop his rampage as he now had five more targets he could sink his fangs into. Even though he was surrounded, this did not keep him from rushing towards his next target. Why does he always come after me!? Hawkins yelled. The distance between Arc and Hawkins was very small, meaning Hawkins wouldn't have enough time to steal an ability and charge up for an attack, or least not a very big one. As Arc was about to come down with his attack, he was interrupted by Rose delivering a flying kick to his face. However, this barely phased him as he swung his arm and batted the two away. Seems like we won't be doing this the easy way. ALRIGHT!!! TIME FOR ROUND 2!!! Shingo yelled as he rushed Arc, and reared back to deliver a strong punch. However, Shingo's fist went straight into the ground as Arc jumped out of the way. Shit! It's stuck! Shingo frantically tugged on his arm, bobbing up and down like crazy, but to no avail. Dammit! Someone help me get my fist out of this hole!!! While Shingo was busy trying to get his arm free, Arc had turned his attention to Sandrei. These two large creatures stared each other down before rushing in towards each other.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 1, 2011)

*Pandora...*

?A pinata??  Dude looked up and saw the big white creature with it's distended stomach.  ?It really is a party!?

?Kinda looks like it!?  Ruark replied jumping to another stone.

?Would you guys be careful and pay attention!?  Tony yelled up at them then cringed at the distant explosion.  ?Where did Shinpanchi get off to??  Tony mumbled to herself then looked back from near Kagami.  ?Put more stones up please...?

?Alright lets hit this together!?  Ruark said and Dude nodded in response.  The Rakk dipped giving off a strange shriek and rushed toward them.  ?Get ready...?  they both crouched and readied their swords, before jumping to other rocks to maintain their height.  ?Now!?  Ruark rushed forward the steel of his sword flashing in the sunlight as it raced toward the creature's belly.

?Oh look!  This rock sparkles!?  Dude replied looking at a nearby rock and jumping to it and bending to let his fingers gently run over it's surface.  ?It has clear sparkles and gold sparkles and even black sparkles!?

?What the hell?!?  Ruark exclaimed, he knew well about Dude's attention issues but he never experienced it during the midst of a battle.  The sword he was wielding cut through the flesh of the creature's underbelly like a hot knife through butter but Ruark was so stunned at the situation that he froze right underneath it.  Unfortunately for him the rock wasn't moving fast enough and the contents liquid and otherwise cascaded down on and around him.  ?Fuck!?  He exclaimed jumping to another rock, his feet wet from the gush of liquids slipped and he clung onto the rock, trying to scramble back on top of it.

?Dude!  Jump!?  Tony squealed as the 'shiny' rock he was on plummeted toward earth.  

?What?  Huh?  Oh!?  he jumped to another one then looked sadly at the rock he was on fell heavily toward the ground.

?You son of a bitch!?  Ruark screamed finally gaining his feet and then began to make his way toward the ground, glaring the entire time in Dude's direction.

?What??  Dude said completely oblivious to what had happened.

?Just get down.?  Ruark growled before taking the finally leap and landing on his feet not too far from the girls.  He began doing the best he could to get the slime off of his body and checking his heads for bumps.  Ruark didn't know what hit him but it wasn't a gentle caress.

?Oh!  Look at that stuff!?  Tony was excited as she saw the metal laying around the ground.  ?I've always wanted one of these!?  She rushed over and began to clean off a device that for the most part looked useless.  

?What??  Ruark was still trying to clean himself off.  

?It is a ratcheting tap and bit wrench!?

?What...never mind...?  rolling his eyes he turned and looked at the stuff scattered on the ground.  ?Might as well see if anything is worth something...?  he looked disgusted and then leaned back against a rock, deciding to leave it to the others.

?My rock!?  Dude rushed over and found the sparkly rock he had landed on.  He knelt by it and began to examine it further.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 1, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> The crew waited impatiently for the Queen to arrive, they hadn't eaten in days and it was starting to show. All but Drake, who still remained in a sparkly clean coma, his wide open mouth catching flies as he leaned back against his chair.
> 
> ...



Sieglinde simply smiled and snickered as she watched the crew's seemingly humorous actions. Her chin rested upon her laced fingers as she made a comment of her own. You are an interesting bunch indeed, but what, pray tell, brings you into my kingdom? Tis' a tad unusual to see pirates who stray away from the ports and actually enter. Camon walked up to the Queen's side and leaned in to whisper into her ear. Oh, that's right. I don't even know your names yet. Before you answer my previous question, please, introduce yourselves, and tell me something about you.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Sieglinde simply smiled and snickered as she watched the crew's seemingly humorous actions. Her chin rested upon her laced fingers as she made a comment of her own. You are an interesting bunch indeed, but what, pray tell, brings you into my kingdom? Tis' a tad unusual to see pirates who stray away from the ports and actually enter. Camon walked up to the Queen's side and leaned in to whisper into her ear. Oh, that's right. I don't even know your names yet. Before you answer my previous question, please, introduce yourselves, and tell me something about you.



Sento, very eager to get out of the dress, stood up, bowed and spoke. "Sento D. Marino, twenty two years old, martial artist and crewmember of the Atlas pirates. I am the only girl in my family and I love to travel and meet new people." she was quick to say it, and sat right down after she was done.

Then she wispered to Nirra, tugging her dress to lower her head down to her level. "Nirra, when we get out of here, we need another bath, this dress is makes me feel dirty." Then she look down on non-existant cleavage. "I look like a girl, but I can't even teast people with my body.." she added, sighing and sinking down further into the chair.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown Island

Sandrei​*
After the Don had been knocked out cold by Ten it appeared as if the situation had yet to be concluded. In an instant the beast form of Arc turned upon those who had tried their best to help him, naturally this complicated matters exceeding. It almost seemed like a waste after working so hard to win him over calmly and in the end it would have to be violence. First on the list of prey was Hawkins, though he was quickly saved by the intervention of Rose who landed a kick on the beasts head. The shark watched as she made contact and furrowed a brow slightly, he had not used her full strength in the kick at all. Possibly trying to hold back from hurting the enraged human, deep down she was too nice. Then that left Sandrei to handle the matter in her place. After the two were briefly knocked aside, Hawkins flopping onto his head and Rose skidding on her feet Shingo was next to take the initiative and leapt forward. His mighty punched narrowly missed smashing the bear zoan and also got his arm stuck in the ground. The entire crew mentally face palmed as the boxer bopped up and down trying to free himself. Though that showed how insane his strength really was to got his gloved fist stuck in the ground. He was out of the danger now however as Arc’s attention turned the only one who matched his size, the Fishman. 

*“A berserker…”* The mumbled to himself as the bear bolted towards him like a mammoth rearing its tusks. In a smooth and slow motion the Fishman Karate expert slipped into his fighting stance, his eyes locked directly onto the enemy that closed the distance. Unlike the rest of the crew he had yet to cross paths in battle with this guy but he had seen enough already. As Sandrei came into range of the massive paw it swung in a huge arch from the left hand side in an attempt to clobber him across the forest yet instead the Fishman shot up his left arm and stopped the attack mid-flow with his forearm. Sandrei wore a collected expression, if not more stern than usual as he matched gazes with the crazed beast.
*“… can’t beat me.”* A second paw came from the right in the same beastly swiping fashion. Again it was blocked by the martial artists forearm. With both hands blocked if left the middle wide open which was soon welcomed by a booted foot directly in the stomach. The bear zoan flopped backwards and skidded along the ground in a grunt, liquid exploding from his mouth. In the brief moment Sandrei had to access the situation he felt a ping in his arms. That strength was monstrous; zoans truly did get an increase that could rival a Fishmans. In fact the only pure brute strength he had witnessed superior had been King Enkais’. 

There was little time for contemplation as within moments of the beast hitting the ground he was back onto all fours. He let out a maddening roar of anger and bloodlust as if his mind was completely filled with nothing but complete destruction. There was no time to waste. During the roar the Fishman had closed the distance himself and just as it finished he was a metre in front of the crazed human. Arc swung down his massive paw was again, skimming Sandrei as he skidded around his large form and quickly performed a Fishman Karate grapple. He locked an arm behind his back and placed the other on the back of his head, at the same time his knee pressed into Arc’s spine and the other pressed firmly onto his shoulder. The growling monster collapsed onto the floor in a huge heap and began to quickly struggle ferociously for freedom. 
*“Ursla.”* Sandrei shot his eyes towards Ursla who seemed to not overly enjoy the idea of getting close to the raging lunatic. None the less she knew the situation and, while staying clear out of arms reach, circled him until she was by the sharks side before placing her hands on Arcs other shoulder.
“Things I do for this crew.” She muttered to herself. A few moments after her devil fruit worked its magic upon the zoan user he began to calm and slumped into a soothed and exhausted heap. Now that he had been calmed, for the moment, Sandrei pushed himself off the human, who was still changed into his bear form and took his position not far from the heap. He briefly caught sight of Shingo now free, with half the ground still around his arm but his main focus was onto Rose. What did she intend to do?

Laying by one of the trees the Don stirred... it was not over.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor










​*
_Mayhem Marine Headquarters…_
The night was quick to pass. Some slept poorly; others did not sleep at all. None slept well. However everyone was prepared for what was to come. The day was dark and damp, trickles of rain fell from the heavens and no one wore any smiles. The marines had secured the majority of the city though unknown to them the Revolutionaries had placed themselves in the early hours of the day and still moved through secret passageways formed by Demetri for such an occasion of high marine activity In the marine base Vice Admiral Isham Winchester stood in the courtyard watching as everyone prepared for what was to come. Captain Rosemary and her younger brother, Borkov ordered their men effectively and kept an eye out for an expected attack on the execution grounds. Of course they believed no help could have come for the General and those who served under him were all who could mount a rescue. Without Demetri they had been considered a rabble of indecisive children. Naturally they were a newly formed sector of the Revolutionaries and still being trained but the marines still underestimated them. The crowds began to form and the marines took their places as the execution began. Den den mushi cameras rolled and an assigned marine news reader began to speak of what was to occur there. Though the news had now been broadcasted the World Government did not think any of the enemy that the ability to get there in time considering the island was not named either. Whoever would arrive would arrive too late.

Ever so slowly a tired and shackled man was lead out of the depths of the headquarter cells. His clothes had been cleaned and wounds tended to for the most part, but it was obvious he had a rough time below or perhaps in his capture. It was never specified. As the water touched his skin he raised his head in greeting. The clouds hung over the sky like a saddening weep. He would have preferred to have met his end under the beam of the sun but it would have to do. 
*“What a somber mood.” *He said to himself. The marine executions with two large blades in their hands said nothing and simply lead him up a long flight of stairs to the execution stands. Standing upon it was the old Vice Admiral with his hands in his pockets and his gaze over the horizon. He did not look pleased. As Demetri was pushed down to his knees beside him he cocked a look up towards the older man and cracked a small smile.
*“Not a fan of the weather either?”* Isham shook his head slightly, nothing about today was right. The marines all looked too eager to end the life of the man; it was something he had long wish to forget. 
_“You could say that.”_ He simply retorted as he closed his eyes. 

The Captain below began to address the crowd. She explained the mans identity and who he served before going through a list of crimes he had supposedly committed. The General raised a brow, they were making him out to be a very dastardly man. It was to be expected though. The World Government could not afford to lose face after the world was going into such chaos. Killing a wanted man was simply their way of showing the people they still meant business. It would not be enough; soon the Admirals would make their move towards bigger fish. 
“At precisely noon, no earlier or no later Revolutionary General Demetri Yoh will be executed. This will stand as a warning to all those who will to oppose the World Government and cause loss of innocent life. We are not forgiving.” Rosemary finished her statements to the public. She then looked up to the group on the stand. Isham spoke next, though only a few words and too quiet for any to hear.
_“At 11:50 you’ll be offered your last words.”_ Demetri nodded. He was not sure he had nothing usual to stay at deaths door. He had not really thought about it. The people in the stands around the courtyard muttered among the selves, some excited to see someone die for the first time, others finding it in bad a taste. However there was a good portion of men and women who remained silent, like watchdogs prepared to pounce. One of them, draped in a black cloak and hood hiding his armour waited to give the signal. Braska Hextor, the Lion of the Revolutionaries, kept a cool and collected expression. Any moment now they would hear a large explosion and then it would begin…


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose bopped back to her feet and sighed, her elbows propped on her knees and her hands beneath her chin. She observed Arc thoughtfully, unconscious and now no longer a danger to himself or others...for now. Had it been worth it? She definitely thought so. Arc would be a valuable member of the crew. 

Rose high fived both Sandrei and Ursla. "Great job!" 

Hawkins climbed back to his feet and examined Arc. He was deep under the influence of Ursla's calming effect. "So what now?" he asked Rose. 

"We're gonna take him to the ship," Rose said matter of factly. 

"So basically we're going to kidnap him...great." 

Rose crossed her arms and pursed her lips in an innocent expression. "It's only kidnappin unless he doesn't want to go. Now that he knows how awesome we are, he'll definitely want to." 

"NO ONE'S GOING ANYWHERE!!!!" 

The crew all spun around at once. The Don looked up at them from the ground, a battered and bloody mess. Rose narrowed her eyes at him. "Boy oh boy you don't know when to quit huh mister?" She started to make a move on him. This time she wouldn't hold back, she'd wallop this guy all the way to the moon. The Don saw the intent on her face and produced a black remote control from within his tattered vest. Rose stopped mid stride. "What's that?" 

The Don smiled at them, revealing a bloody jumble of broken and smashed teeth. "I always keep a trump card handy." He waved around the black remote. In the center was a round red button. Rose rolled her eyes. Why did it always have to be a red button. Couldn't it ever be a cute pink one? 

"I've wired every tree in the forest with hidden explosives. One press of this button and it'll all go sky high...kapish? Because I'm such a forgiving man I'll let you leave this island alive, but I want you to hand over that fucking beast!"  His fat, trembling thumb hovered less then an inch over the red button. His face said it all. If I can't have my way then no one will.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates...*
> Rose bopped back to her feet and sighed, her elbows propped on her knees and her hands beneath her chin. She observed Arc thoughtfully, unconscious and now no longer a danger to himself or others...for now. Had it been worth it? She definitely thought so. Arc would be a valuable member of the crew.
> 
> Rose high fived both Sandrei and Ursla. "Great job!"
> ...



Push it. Rose said calmly with her hands on her hips, only to be answered with a surprised "*WHAT!?*" from her crew and the Don. DO YOU WANT TO DIE!? the Don yelled. Of course not! I got too much adventurin ahead of me, but I don't think you want to blow yourself to smithereens either. Rose laughed. I think you're bluffin' Rose had a cheesy grin on her face. She was sure she had called his bluff. Don't kid yourself girly. I'm dead serious!!! Don bellowed as he pulled out a pistol and pointed it at Rose. Now tell your friend to back away from that damn monster, or she'll be the first to get a bullet through her. Sandrei placed a hand on Rose's shoulder and nodded to her as if telling her she should do as the Don said. Right now, the Don had a slight advantage over them, as no one in the crew wanted to try their chances at escaping a full-scaled forest explosion. Not to mention what the result of the explosion will have on the townsfolk and Arc's home, or the grave he seemed to cherish, even in his beastly state. 

Ursla sighed First you want me calm him down, now you want me to stop. If I do that, it's possible he could . . . Rose still had her huge grin as Ursla looked at her. Oh, I see. Ursla stopped what she was doing and stood. With Arc still in his zoan state, she didn't know how long her own ability would last on him without direct contact, but hopefully it would last long enough for the plan to take action.

The Don was just out of range to hear what Ursla had said. Now I want all of ya to slowly walk away as I come over, and no funny business, or I'll blow all of us sky-high. The crew did as he said and moved away from Arc as the Don got closer. Soon enough, the Don was standing directly over Arc, while the crew was at a far enough distance that if they tried anything, the Don would have ample time to push the button. You dirty beast! Don yelled as he kicked Arc in his side. You've caused me trouble for the last time. Don pointed his gun at Arc's head and was about to pull the trigger. However, suddenly there was a loud "HOOOT" as a certain small owl collided into the Don's face, scratching him furiously with his claws, causing the Don to miss his shot. You damn owl!!! Don yelled as he batted the tiny creature away, unaware that the sound of the gun shot had awoken the mad beast from his peaceful trance. As Don rubbed his eyes, a large shadow rose over his back. Noticing this, the Don started to shake in fear. As he turned around, the beast let out a loud roar, equaled only by the Don's screams. The beast came down with it's massive claw, landing right in the Don's trapezius area. The Don was sent rolling on the ground, crashing hard into a nearby tree. The plan had worked. It was obvious that the Don wouldn't be getting up anytime soon after a hit like that, not from this monster. 

THE BUTTON!!! Rose yelled. Arc had succeeded in knocking out the Don, but in doing so, the control device for the explosives had been sent flying through the air. "CLICK" Just seconds after the device landed on its button, there was a large rumbling feeling resonating throughout the forest.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Mikaela*
> 
> She thought about it for a second. "I would love to learn how to navigate, but if I am to be of any kind of help, I have to get stronger..I'll train with you two, if that's ok of course." she said to Parrot, smiling gently.
> 
> ...



Anyway, there's plenty of time for you to find out what you're good at, but in the mean time, I guess it's up to me and Archey here to teach you the basics of how to defend yourself.

Th-Thank you. Mikaela smiled. She glanced over at Kite to see her reaction to the fact that Mikaela was trying to be useful, but Kite had already turned her back, and she and Ryuu were heading off to do their own training. She then looked around at everyone else in the crew. Dove was continuing her training to learn/master Soru, but the level of difficulty had been upped a bit as Ryuu had Thrush develop weighted bands for her to wear. After setting the ship on course, Snipe was about to start her target practice, which Thrush was prepping a machine for. Are you going to stand there all day or are we going to start training without you? This time after looking around at everyone, Mikaela felt slightly happy because now she had something to do, and it felt like she was really part of the crew. Okay! she smiled as she rushed over.

The island disappeared into the horizon behind them, as the crew headed off to something new. Leaving the past behind them, and looking forward to the future.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 2, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates: Dinner with The Queen*

Drake, now wearing a torn up suit jacket that reveals his bare chest, stares at Sento as she introduces herself, "Imposter..." he says under his breath. There's no way this girl was Sento. Sento was a guy! What was this fool thinking?

He payed it no mind, he was sure Sento was fine...Somewhere, "My name is Atlas D. Drake, Captain of the Atlas Pirates. Aaaaand," he paused to think of something else about himself, "I was raised by giant jungle animals," he says with a nod before sitting down.

"Henry Jeckall," the lazy doctor says with a wave before turning into his larger, buffer version, "Edward Hyde! Shipwright!" he shouts, stretching out the suit as far as it could possibly go before ripping.

"That's Van over there," he says pointing to his gunslinger, "He's our gunner, and apparently he can change his hair whenever he wants. Do I know how to pick em' or what!"  he then points over to another crew member, "That's Rufio, he doesn't look like it but he has six arms!"

He then motions over to Kong, the monkey was wearing a suit jacket as he dug into the giant chunk of meat before him, "That's Kong...My first mate..." he says with shifty eyes, "And of course there's Nirra, my kickass amazon!" he shouts, punching the air before pointing to the large woman.

"And last but not least, there's Red, our-!" he stops himself, "Er...Nevermind," he says in a low tone, rubbing the back of his neck as he speaks.

"We came to your Kingdom cause' its really white and looks cool from a few miles out, you should check out the view sometime!" he scratches the side of his head, "But once we got here it wasn't nearly as cool as we thought," he says with a shrug, "So is there more?" he looks down at his empty plate, as well as the empty table which was once filled with food.

"How did he manage to eat all of that...He was just introducing us all..." Henry questions before pulling out a notepad to write down this new feature of his subject.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Olympic Island

Arc Summary​*
*“The Blue Hurricanes in joint efforts with their newly appointed in an epic and outstanding contest in North Blue. Their teamwork and dedication is admirable and their strength, skill and ability are surely something of Olympic Legend. Today I happily congratulate the Blue Hurricanes on their victory of the games. The manager, Joel. Buzzin’ Hornet. Mathias Ergo. Daddy Fly. Demon Kat. King Grabby Paws. Well done and we award you with medals to forever speak of your performance.” *A suited man said with a grin on his lips. The Bro Pirates alongside Joel and Mathias stood in line with their arms behind their back in union. It had been a daunting process overcoming the difficult and testing Olympic Games but they had triumphed against all odds. It was truly one of the greatest days of Hornet Havocs life. The group had been broadcast through North Blue, their performance in the games being shown for all those to see. Captain Sibera and his crew of ex-marines sat upon their vessel listening to the broadcast over a den den mushi. The Pipe Pirates and those of the Dancing Island watched eagerly. Babbal and Razard watched from Marineford after being assigned to a months file duty for their repeated failures. It was an amazing occurrence for the Pirates, but all good times came to an end…

The crew had received their medals and drinks and now began to head towards the dock. Hornet walked at the end of the pack in a wide and happy fashion, a big grin over his lips as he rapped enthusiastically. It was clear the day had meant a great deal to him, the crew had really bonded and they had done something he had always wanted to do. As far as he was concerned nothing could ruin the moment. It was ay too joyous. Joel limped up towards the Captain and the rest of the Bros with Mathias at his side. 
_“Well it looks like this is good by, Hornet. You and your friends… they were amazing. Thank you for everything. It won’t be forgotten ever. If you ever need anything, just ask.”_ He was as polite as ever. Mathias on the other hand had slightly let himself open up to the crew as they worked together to overcome the Red Tornadoes. He was not one to simply work alongside anyone and even if he had yet to admit it, he enjoyed the time they shared. Hornet had shown is leadership, strength and a strange trait not many had. Luck. The dark skinned Captain flicked his eyes between the two briefly while hidden beneath is goggle-shades. There was something on his mind he had wanted to ask from the moment of meeting the tattooed blonde. Now was as good a time as ever.
*“Yo~Yo~Yo~ I gotta question for you~ I really feel like we grew~ I bet’cha think that too~ So why don’t you become a Bro.. Mathias.”* The rapping ended at the end of the sentence. As he finished he held out his balled fist, his confident smirk as large as ever. They had worked so well together, and that man had a voice of reason Hornet had lacked in a considerable amount. 
*“We are the Bro Pirates. We adventure and live for excitement~ You’ll never get better treatment~ And we’re gonna roll together to achieve our dreams. No matter what! Join my crew, Mathias Ergo!” *The rest of the crew watched from their Captains back. They saw this coming a mile off.

This welcoming ceremony had been quickly interrupted. A slender man with a twirled moustache in tights and slicked black hair sprinted towards Hornet as fast as his oddly slender legs would carry him. He seemed exhausted and terrified though he did not stop his advance on the Captain. Tears filled the corner of his eyes, he was clearly extremely distressed. Just as he was in range of the rapping pirate he threw open his arms as if he wanted to be caught in a mid air hug but instead only found a fist plonk him on the head and dropped him to the floor. Everyone blinked in confusion at the arrival of an extremely suspect man. 
*“Uh… Not my type, mutha fucka.” *The Captain croaked out with a raised brow. The man quickly leapt back to his feet while he rubbed his head vigorously. 
“Wa-Wait! You misunderstand. Hornet Havoc I have come for your help… there is someone who needs you!” He wailed. His voice was as flamboyant as his appearance. The pirate quickly shook his arms.
*“Don’t care. That’s a terrible chat up line anyway.”* The moustached man gritted his teeth intensely. To think this man was the one he would need to go to. There was no helping it, it could only be the Bro Pirates.
“Listen! I’m Shenya’s dancing teacher, back on the island you saved from that Pirate, Gerald!” He did not bother naming the island, Hornet could never remember it. “She was taken!” The atmosphere quickly changed. The easy going side of the Captain suddenly flushed from the building and in a flash of emotion he grabbed the scruff of the dancers’ shirt and pulled him close. Even though his eyes, as always, were hidden by his goggle-shades, the anger fuming in them was obvious.
*“By who?”*


_On a ship heading forwards the Marine Mid Port “Light”…_
A young girl with chestnut hair still in her dancing attire sat in a gloomy room with rows of seats. Around her were various men and a woman dressed in suits attending to their own needs. One with a long pure black trench coat sat shuffling cards continuously while another with long purple hair cleaned his guns at the side of the room. A woman sat cross legged with her sword over her lap in a meditative state. Another pair, one in a hat covering his eyes and one that looked generally normal with brown hair and scruffy beard chatted quietly with drinks in their hands not far from where she sat. A man with blue hair and a white scarf over his shoulders stood at the door, watching her absently, the one taking their assigned guard duty the most seriously. Lastly a man with white hair and orange tinted shades sat across from her going through some files. She had figured out he was leader. Eventually she built up the courage to speak.
“W-why are… you doing this?” A few of the agents briefly glanced over at the young voice but quickly returned to their own devices. Only the leader focused on her, a dark smirk stretched over his lips.
“Shenya Shifer, Daughter of Captain Biegebeard. Holder of the Void information.” The girl blinked slightly. The void? That made no sense to her whatsoever. 
“I… I’m not… I don’t know what you mean!” She blurted out. Half fear and half courage. The leader shook his head slightly. It was amusing to him, nothing else.
“You don’t need to know. Only, we are Cipher Pol 4, now you are in our clutches there is no escape for you. We sail to Port Light where you will board a vessel directly to the World Government station. Once there, you will never see light again.” His smirk turned into a full throttle fit of laughter. Shenya lowered her eyes to the ground and buried her face into her hands. Why was this happening to her? All she wanted to do was become a dancer. With her resolve dying and heart broken, only one word came from her lips. One ray of hope she did not understand.
“Hornet…”

_North Blue, Olympic Island…_









​Hornet was quick to board the Smiling Bear once again, not giving the rest of his crew a second glance as he did. Cipher Pol had taken Shenya, though the crew did not know much about her. Hornet had mentioned her once or twice as the girl he saved from some marines and would one day see in the New World as the greatest dancer in the world but that did not give any reason for the World Government to send agents after her. The rapping Captain did not fully understand it himself. Though he did not need to. All he needed to do was save her somehow. They had to get to Port Light as quickly as possible, even though it was a heavily guarded Marine fortress and port, he could not allow her dream to be crushed.
“Captain…” Pierre said quietly. The rest of the crew stood just at the ramp of the ship. The dark skinned man glanced over towards his Bro’s and pondered if he could even ask them to join him on such a dangerous task. 
*“Bro’s.” *He began.* “What I’m gonna do is crazy, I’m gonna punch right into a marine fortress full of agents and marines and save this girl. It ain’t somethin’ I can do myself… I know that, but I ain’t gonna order you to come with me. All of you have dreams you wanna complete and I wanna help each of you, you too Mathias. This could be the end of the Bro Pirates… but I’m willin’ to take this risk. They gonna see what happens when they mess with someone important to me… t’ey gonna see me Float like a butterfly and sting like… a Hornet!” *The Captain’s eyes ran over those he had welcomed to his crew. They all held a special place upon the ship and even Mathias who had yet to join, officially, was someone he wanted to stay safe. As the crew stood upon the dock with Hornet on the deck he gazed down to them awaiting their decision to join him on his invasion of Port Light or to remain here out of harms way…


----------



## Eternity (Aug 2, 2011)

*Arc III - Diabolic Birds*
*How did this happen?

*
It has been one and a half weeks since the Uccello pirates left the small village they had started to love.

Archey, now in the a maid dress after eating up two thirds of the supply in one sitting, was scrubbing the deck, nagging about how hungry he was. "Shut up! You eat too much!" Kite scowled at him, throwing the bundle of loose ropes she was holing at his head.

Dove was laying down beside Mikaela, with a rahter substansial amount of paper in front of her. The two of them was drawing. Dove's picture where rater messy and badly drawn, while Mikaela made fantasatic landscapes and detailed creatures of every kind. Dove looked over to the furry anthromorphic creature Mikaela was working on. The detail was astonashing.

Parrot was up in the mast, looking for land. And then...

"Land ohoy!" he shouted, pointing forward. And there it was, an island with a giant tree in the middle. Around the tree, there was many shipyards, and the coast was filled with harbours, going all around the island. A ship begun to  appear in the distance, and soon, it stopped beside the Uccello's boat. 
A rather large man jumped into the ship and looked around.

_"State your reason for entering Woodcut Isle."_ he started, but kept talking after seeing the mast. _"Ah, a broken mast...Not good..not good at all. Ya might need ta  get a new ship..or you could get a brand new mast..."_

The Uccello crew just stood there, watching the stranger, right in the middle of their ship, not even letting them respond.
_
"Well, please follow our ship, we are going to dock at harbour 64, on the western side of the island."_ he said before jumping back to his own ship.


"What the hell!" Archey finally said, looking dumbfunded. "He didn't even notice the maid dress!"​


----------



## Gaja (Aug 2, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
Olympic Island*​
The games were certainly one of the most difficult things that Pierre tried in his adult life. Pushing through the adversity and overcoming the odds was difficult, but the feeling of satisfaction that he got when he stood in line along with his Bros on that top spot made it worth it. Despite being called games, the Winter Olympic _Games_ looked more like a fight than actual games. The disciplines were sports and the athletes that took part were highly trained and worthy adversaries. Through the influence of a little luck though Pierre actually came out on top in his individual discipline and later in the race had the time of his life when racing down the cold snowy road along with his team, which brought some ideas to Pierre's mind of perhaps somehow getting his hands on a swift vehicle at some point, a motorcycle perhaps... Back to the matter at hand though. The Blue Hurricanes, which were made up of the Bro pirates and Mathias rose to the top and surely the papers would write about their success tomorrow.

Though in all fairness, along with the report of the Games and the results all reporters would have another story to write about regarding the North Blue. One way or another. And either way it would involve the Bro pirates as Pierre once again wore his standard cowboy attire, along with his bandanna, revolvers and his hat. Walking behind his captain and on to the deck of the _Smiling Bear_ the blond gunslinger was the first one to address the rapping captain in light of these new events. "Captain..." But before he really had a chance to say anything else he saw the man he called captain speak. And "Daddy" Fly listened to the words that Hornet Havoc had to say.

*?Bro?s.? *He began.* ?What I?m gonna do is crazy, I?m gonna punch right into a marine fortress full of agents and marines and save this girl. It ain?t somethin? I can do myself? I know that, but I ain?t gonna order you to come with me. All of you have dreams you wanna complete and I wanna help each of you, you too Mathias. This could be the end of the Bro Pirates? but I?m willin? to take this risk. They gonna see what happens when they mess with someone important to me? t?ey gonna see me Float like a butterfly and sting like? a Hornet!? *The Captain?s eyes ran over those he had welcomed to his crew. They all held a special place upon the ship and even Mathias who had yet to join, officially, was someone he wanted to stay safe.

Port Light. Pierre had heard of it. Shenya. Pierre had heard about her too. But both those things were pushed aside as the blond young man heard one more thing which outweighed both those things. He heard his captain call for his aid. As the first Bro to join Hornet on his journey Pierre was the first to react to Hornet's words as a smile showed on his face. The familiar warm and confident expression showed, one that Hornet knew by now. Raising his hand and pointing it in the direction of the dark skinned captain Pierre formed a fist as it pointed towards Hornet. "Don't worry, my dream can wait." A soft breeze picked up and turned into a wind that would turn out to be perfect for sailing. But one more thing the wind did was move Pierre's jacket and reveal his six revolvers and a gold medal around his neck. "We're Bros, and I won't let you down Captain." His bro fist still pointed in the direction of his captain as Hornet got the answer he wished for. The blond gunslinger would go to war with him.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 2, 2011)

*Katsuo~ The Demon Cat​*
Katsuo had sat down on the ship, with his legs crossed and tail swaying back and forth. This was a comfortable position, which stretched his tired muscles. The North Blue Olympic Games weren't ordinary games... they were more like trials, trials of life and death. It was some of the most difficult stuff he had ever done in his cat life and he had nearly been killed several times, both by the obstacle he was against and his rival during the trial. His entire body was sore and he still didn't remember how he made it through most of the games. Yet, at the same time, he felt as if his body was stronger then before. Even thouh he was tired as hell, Katsuo knew deep inside himself that he had improved. The cat smiled at this and says, "This is a strange feeling, nya." Any of the crew who heard this looked back at their cat swordsman and chuckled. He was an incredibly strong cat, that was at least certain, especially after this week's past events... He still waited for orders from his captain, though. 

*"Bro's" *Hornet said, adressing the entire crew as he spoke. *?What I?m gonna do is crazy, I?m gonna punch right into a marine fortress full of agents and marines and save this girl. It ain?t somethin? I can do myself? I know that, but I ain?t gonna order you to come with me. All of you have dreams you wanna complete and I wanna help each of you, you too Mathias. This could be the end of the Bro Pirates? but I?m willin? to take this risk. They gonna see what happens when they mess with someone important to me? t?ey gonna see me Float like a butterfly and sting like? a Hornet!?* Katsuo smirked as he heard these words. The cat swordsman pushed himself to his feet, even though he shouldn't be able to stand after what he had done, but he still did out of conviction to his captain. "Captain, nya~" He said, walking over to Hornet. "That man can wait, nya... The, this crew comes first, before any of my goals, nya." He announced, raising a paw. As Pierre had already done before, this had a symbolic meaning to the crew. It was how all of them had joined, through a single fist.

"I'd happily walk into hell with everyone here, nya." He told everyone, giving them a reassuring nod.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

*Captain Hornet's Insult...*

The Bro pirates, decked out in their medals and other paraphernalia that was aquired legally or otherwise (Kali had on an extra piar of leg warmers from... somwhere), made thier way back the Smiling Bear in victory. All of the joy and all of the scars were well-earned as what they went through put them all to their limits and beyond. The master thief Kali had never been so challenged in his young life and stood only because he was too happy to pass out. 

But then the mustached man came. 

He dropped names and locations that obviously meant a great deal to the Captain... as, for the first time since Kali joined up, Hornet *silently* made his way to the Smiling Bear. 

*?Bro?s.? *He began.* ?What I?m gonna do is crazy, I?m gonna punch right into a marine fortress full of agents and marines and save this girl. It ain?t somethin? I can do myself? I know that, but I ain?t gonna order you to come with me. All of you have dreams you wanna complete and I wanna help each of you, you too Mathias. This could be the end of the Bro Pirates? but I?m willin? to take this risk. They gonna see what happens when they mess with someone important to me? t?ey gonna see me Float like a butterfly and sting like? a Hornet!? *

Pierre, the gunslinger who easily had the strongest bond to the captain, was of course the first to respond. He raised his fist.

The Demon Cat, whose dream Kali imagined was eternally burning in his mind, laid that same dream aside for the captain. A paw was raised high.

Kali lowered his head and the front locks of his blue hair covered his eyes. His fist shook slightly. 

Just who did Hornet think he was?! 

"Captain... I never knew you could you be so insulting."

Kali's voice was dark as the others glanced at him in surprise. 

In his mind's eye was Pierre cleaning his pistols on the deck, Katsuo on the stern of the ship hollering with power as he practiced his swordplay and this captain, this man who always had his back since the moment they clashed fists, standing at the bow looking out to sea with a brilliant grin on his face. 

"You think you even have to ask us such a question!" Kali exclaimed and threw his fist into the air toward his captain. "*We are your friends, idiot*! Tell us where to go and we'll be there!"

As Kali raised his fist he couldn't help but feel the sting of pity when he thought about what was going to happen.... pity for the marines, that is. He saw what Hornet could do to his enemies when he happy and rappin'. But to turn such a free-spirit to such gravity and anger...

_Heh heh, they don't stand a chance._


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 2, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: Showtime*
A group of kindergarteners sat in a circle around their teacher, listening with rapt attention as she read aloud from a book of fairy tales, their round eyes wide with childlike fascination. 

_"Who's that tramping over my bridge?"_ the young teacher intoned in the voice of the troll.

Some children giggled, while others covered their mouths with breathless anticipation, awaiting what would happen next with the same first time wonder, even though they had heard this tale many times before. Would the troll devour the goat? It was then that a voice echoed from the mirror which hung on the nearby closet door. The mirror was six feet in length and made of plastic, used by the children for games. Their eyes went wide as they saw a cartoonish looking goat with golden fur appear on the surface of the mirror, flashing them a welcoming smile.  

*"It is I! The big Billy Goat Gruff!"*

The children laughed with glee and suddenly bounded towards the goat. Their teacher eyed the image with disbelief, and shot up to her feet. "Children wait!" It was too late. She watched with growing horror as they all passed through the mirror in a flash of light, one after the other. The echoes of their laughter carried through the mirror as if from a distant place. A second later she was gone as well. 

Clemens observed as almost a hundred children and adults flooded out of a dozen giant size mirrors, and onto a grassy plain located just outside of the city limits. She stood on a nearby hill, her emerald eyes blazing intensely, and her palms held outward in concentration. She had never warped this many people through her mirrors before, and it took all of her willpower to keep the portals open, especially at this distance. Just a simple lapse in her concentration could spell disaster. In the worst case scenario she could lose the connection, and the poor person caught up would be trapped forever in the seemingly infinite limbo that existed between her mirrors. Clemens refused to even consider this possibility however, and kept her mind fully focused on the task at hand. 

As soon as the last child passed through the mirrors, and had been ushered away to a secure location by a helpful squad of revolutionaries, Clemens fell to one knee, panting heavily. She definitely did not want to do that again. Clemens reached for the baby den den mushi in her pocket. With one tap of her index finger she awoke the sleeping snail. 

"The packages have been secured. I repeat the packages have been secured." 

*"Copy that..."* a business like voice responded. *"The fireworks have been set." *

Clemens stood up and simply waited. From her vantage point she would have a pretty good view of what was to come. Then she saw it, a plume of fire and smoke rise up into the sky. Even from this distance she could both hear and feel the palpable shockwave. Clemens instinctively patted the ruby daggers affixed to both sides of her belt. She found herself suddenly thinking of that children's story. Would the troll devour them all? She hoped not. 

"Showtime..." she muttered aloud, before disappearing in a flash of white light.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 3, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor*










​
It was done. The earth shook violently and the explosion filled the lowest foundation of the school. Everyone shot their gaze over to the scene in shock and horror at what had befallen the school mid day, meaning the children would be in the middle of lessons. Such a monstrous act could have only been caused in the eyes of one group, the Revolutionary. People began to scream and flee the scene, while the hooded Revolutionaries remained in the stands and spotted about the courtyard silently watching one man to make his move, his signal would begin the attack. Demetri watched in shock as well, his men could not be a part of this could they? To blow up a school full of innocent children was something no human should have been able to do. It had happened however, it was happening now. There was one man who moved faster than any other as predicted. Vice Admiral Isham Winchester, faster than a bullet, disappeared from the execution stand while quickly roaring out towards Captain Rosemary.
_“You’re in command here!”_ The Captain nodded smoothly and began to arrange the marines defensively. Meanwhile Isham within moment’s skidded up to the falling school. The children’s cries for help echoed throughout the complex. He felt his heart drop. The men who served under that good man could be capable of this? It was unforgivable. From his beard his hair suddenly exploded forth into thick and countless bundles of strands. They quickly wrapped themselves around the falling building in various places to hold it from falling. Sweat trickled down the Vice Admirals face at the strain on his beard, the building was heavier than it looked. He would hold it there as other strands of hair slithered cautiously into the building to hunt down the children inside. He swore on that moment to save each child there was then teach those Revolutionary brats a lesson.

Meanwhile back at the execution ground just as the Vice Admiral disappeared from the courtyard and the majority of innocent bystanders began to flee into the city a single man in a long black hooded cloak began to stride towards the small marine army. They all watched him cautiously, their guns raised and eyes narrowed. Demetri frowned from upon the stand; he did not seem like one of his own. The marine Captain frowned darkly at the back of the force.
“Don’t waste time! Open fire!” The soldiers did as commanded and quickly aimed their rifles towards the intruder. In one fluid motion the man threw off his long black cloak and drew a long and slim katana. A good number recognised his face as it came into view, the Lion of the Revolutionaries. The bullets exploded from the marines’ guns towards him however none of them made impact. As Braska showed himself a large portion of the Revolutionary force quickly followed suit and leapt down towards their current Captains position. They blocked bullets, sent some off course by shooting the marines gun, generally they showed a resolve they had not had in the headquarters. The man in armour took his metal helmet from his belt and pulled it over his head before pointing his sword towards the marine force.
*“The Revolutionaries have come to save one of their own. The World Governments crimes shall no longer be forgiven!”* In retort Rosemary barked back towards the armoured swordsman. 
“How can you say that after what you just did!?” Beneath the helmet, unknown to all but Braska, a small smile crept over his lips. It was an honest and good hearted one.
*“If you know the enemy and know yourself you need not fear the results of a hundred battles.” *It took a few moments before that hint collided with the Captains mind. She grit her teeth tightly as she realized what they had done, it was of con consequence however, they did not need that old fool. All the glory would be hers.
“Enough blabbering. Kill them!” And with that, both armies charged towards each other.

The battle had truly begun. Revolutionary blade crossed with marine blade, the courtyard had completely erupted in fighting. Tia Rosemary watched from the side line along with her brother while the battle raged below. The knight clashed through the horde of soldiers with the men serving under him fighting with all their strength. Swords clashed and rifles fired. It was mayhem. This feeling was much like the feeling he had in Shinpou when the soldiers fought back against the enemy force. He had really become quite the leader of battle lately and had done surprisingly well. Braska had always considered himself no more than a guardsman, a defender of his country and its people. To lead battles was another job description all together. In the middle of the battlefield Braska found himself locked in combat with a number of sword wielding soldiers. The first came without any hesitation and struck downwards towards the knight’s helmet. In quick retaliation he blocked the incoming attack and smoothly twirled the blades together to deflect another strike coming from an enemy at his side. 
*“I apologise.”* The knight said softly as he sliced his blade through the second attack in the same motion of repelling a thrusting blade from a third. Then with a side arc his borrowed katana sliced in a circular motion and quickly removed the two attackers along with a few others around him in a swift instant. His swordsmanship had clearly improved from before; even Captain Rosemary acknowledged it as she studied the battle from the rear.
“That one.” She said darkly. Borkov glanced over with a raised brow.
“Hmm, wassup sis’?” He asked in his laid back fashion. The long blonde haired woman studied the man in armour intently. From head to toe he was suited up and marched through their marines with unwavering resolve.
“He’s the one I’ll kill.”

Any moment now Sendo’s force would come to back them up…


----------



## Eternity (Aug 3, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dusrion; Solitary Ground]​*
> Dsurion began to move as Zero tossed his weapon at the large cat like beast.  The sharp dagger catches the beast just above its left eye. The creature?s thought immediately go from its assault on the Zero Pirate and to the sharp pain that now coursed over its face. Bringing a padded paw up to the injury it pats at it hard enough to throw its own trajectory off. Lower his stance Dsurion builds energy in his mechanical knees just before the cat reached him. With a hop the mad man flips up into the air. The cat groans with a hiss as it feels Dsurion?s boot connect with its chest. Pushing as he rotates Dsurion tosses the cat away.  ?Now, now mate, we?ll have none of that.? Dsurion says with a huff as he lands with a thud beside his weapon that still stuck from the ground. Popping his neck side to side Dsurion breaks into a small dash as the Panther like animal started to recover in its own right. It?s dark yellow eyes narrow while its pupils dilate. With a hiss it lowers its stance and tenses all its muscles, it prepared its body to counter anything that the pirate might try. But Dsurion already knew this all too well. His mechanical eye beeped with a furry as it scanned the felines muscle density as it tighten.
> 
> ?You think that same trick will work on a person like me a second time beasty?? Dsurion asks with a bitter bite as he slams his foot off the arena floor several times in a rapid blur. The cat recognized what was going on; this human was preparing to use its rapid movement technique again. The large feline rolls its muscles preparing to counter with a burst of speed of its own. What it failed to realize was the same thing the reptilian primate failed to realize, Dsurion was a down right dirty fighter. With a heave Dsurion kicks his leg high into the air as he leaps from the ground. This move confounds the cat as it was expecting Dsurion to make a rapid movement gesture and not a flying leap. Confused the cat hisses as it tries to compensate for its failure to realize what was truly going on. In a last ditch effort to counter the pompous human it extends the razor sharp claws on its fore limbs and hunches low to the ground as Dsurion began to fall to the arena floor.
> ...



*Zero: In the eyes of true evil*

Zero watched as Dsurion skillfully used the small area of time Zero had given him. As the dust settled, Zero slowly walked over to the dagger he had thrown at the cat creature. It had been shaken off by the cat fairly quickly, but he didn't throw it in the first place to hurt it.

He stood up, licking the blood off the dagger and putting it into it's sheath. A red tint glared  in his eye, conveying a monovolent and evil atmosphere. His twisted smile had yet again creeped onto his features, and this time he was in no way resitant to hide it from Dsurion.

*"Soru."* he said, dissapearing and appearing in front of the head of the massive cat. The soru was weak, but he didn't need it faster anyway. He licked his lip, and stared into the now crippled creatures eyes. *"Shigan!"* he yelled, driving his left index finger into the skull of the animal. It's eyes rolled into its skull, all life now gone from it.
*
"We leave at dawn. Collect what we need today, and rebuild this room."* he ordered, before dissapearing in a blur.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 3, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Sendo had a lot going on in his mind. It was the first time he had been part of an operation this big. He felt small and insignificant in the whole scheme of it. Clemens and Braska were the big hitters, he was just some guy with weird powers. Clemens had done her bit, he hoped flawlessly. She had something like a dark regret to her and that was certainly a powerful emotion to drive someone forward. She had the ability and as the school exploded, Sendo hoped that her inner demons were strong enough to empower her.

He looked to the grey skies as panic in the Marines set. “You look how I feel.” he told the sky. It responded by sending a chill down his spine, though he suspected that it had nothing to do with the weather. 

Braska had agreed to allow Sendo to take charge of a unit that would attack from the East. Braska had faith in him, even though they had just met. It would be blind optimism from anyone else but him; the Knight had an unnerving stare, like he was reading your soul. Perhaps he saw something there – or maybe he needed glasses.

Sendo looked around him. Men and women waiting to help Demetri, ready to follow Sendo’s command. What was he doing? He was leading them to their deaths, that’s what he was doing. He wasn’t fit to be a general, he wasn’t good enough, everyone around him always dies or…

“Hey! Snap out of it!” Shyla said punching his arm. Her blonde hair and short stature were certainly features most people would remember her by, Sendo would always recall her incredibly sharp knuckles. He looked at her. His eyes must have said everything she needed to know.

“You really need a pep talk? Come on Sendo, you don’t. You really don’t.” she said looking at him in disappointment.

She was right. She was at least 7 years her junior and yet here he was needing an ego massage from her. He’d been so self absorbed he hadn’t realised that these people were scared. Sendo was calmly unconfident but not scared. Why? He stood upon a rock to get a view of them. They spoke amongst each other, looked at lockets and photos, closed their eyes and prayed to something that may or may not be listening. 

It then hit him like lightning. Not one of those moments in books where the hero gets some life changing revelation – this was so much more…real.

They all had plenty to lose. Sendo had nothing. 

The fear that should have been there was washed away on that wreckage of a boat, after he found out that Claire and Jace had been killed. He knew he would have been dead had it not been for Demetri and he knew at the time he wished he hadn’t been saved. To Sendo his life was forfeit but as he looked over his little army, he realised that they didn’t want to die. They would sacrifice themselves for The Revolutionary Knights without hesitation, but certainly it wasn’t a first resort. And suddenly Sendo went from having nothing to lose to having everything to lose. He would not let these people die.

“I won’t let you die. I won’t let Demetri be executed. You have my promise.” Sendo said. It wasn’t an awe inspiring speech, not like the one Braska gave, but it was said with confidence, matched by a steely gaze.

Shyla smiled and gave him another punch. This one hurt a lot more. “There you are you old fart! I knew I’d get to see you one day.” Shyla said looking at Sendo.

Sendo felt odd. Empowered, confident; he could do this. He put his hand in his bag and brought out a small piece of stone. “This is the Senshu Wall and it will protect us.” There was a murmur of disbelief. It was a piece of legend - a wall made out of some of the hardest stone found on Earth and crafted with such expertise that it was one of the most structurally secure feats of architecture in the land. Of course that didn’t make it invincible – hence how Sendo had a large part of it in his hand. 

“You’ve seen the pictures of the wall in history books I’m sure. The Battle of Frasna. Snipers take up positions.” The beauty of the wall was the bottleneck. The enemy would look in to see an opening, often looking like it was unguarded but it was a deathtrap. Reason would tell them not to go down it, but as the snipers would pick them off one by one, the frustration and desperation would cause Captains and Commanders to risk it all in an all or nothing blaze. It would be their final mistake.

The Marines had spotted them and were charging to get into position. Sendo walked to the front and took a deep breath. This wall had to stay true; and then, out of seemingly nowhere the massive structure came back into existence. The sight of it was enough to turn the blood cold. A hellish red concoction of various stone, complete with gargoyles and demonic stone statues at the bottle neck.

“Th…the Senshu wall?!” The marines were taken aback by the sight of it. Out of the stone windows, poked out the barrels of the rifles and a cacophony of gunfire rang around the once peaceful area. The gunfire was returned and the marines took cover behind rocks, but from the higher vantage point, Sendo’s army had the advantage. However the unmistakable sight of the giant wall drew more Marines towards it and chipped at the stone with their bullets and cannons. The wall held firm.

“This isn’t as easy as I remember it to be….” Sendo said as he kept the wall’s integrity. He was out of shape an hadn’t used his powers in around 4 months. This was a high level technique apparently. He inhaled and exhaled slowly. Not one. Not one person would die.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 3, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: The Revolution will be Televised*
Millions of viewers tuned in to witness the execution of the famous revolutionary general, Demetri Yoh. All throughout the Grand Line and the four Blues, countless eyes sat glued in front of their den den mushi monitors, watching and waiting. On a battleship bound for Marineford, a certain Fleet Admiral stared with frowned interest at the monitor on his desk. He watched as a news anchor with well coiffed hair and a snazzy suit narrated the events of the execution, speaking in a business like monotone, the play by play man from hell. The camera panned to a wide shot of the crowd, most of whom had been paid a few beli to attend the execution. These people had no love for the World Government. The anchor, however, painted a much different picture...

*"And here we see gathered the many families of the victims of the mass murderer and so-called revolutionary, Demetri Yoh. Perhaps this day can bring some measure of closure to these people, who have had to endure so much pain and sorrow at the hands of this despicable madman." *

Suddenly there was a loud explosion. The camera shook visibly. Static filled the screen before abruptly cutting back to the news anchor. He looked visibly shaken, and looked off blankly to the side. *"Yes and um....it seems we're having technical difficulties at the moment...and well uh-"* Gunshots could be heard off screen, and then screams. The anchor quickly ducked down behind his desk, his too neat hair bobbing up and down over the edge of the desk, his breath coming in quick, ragged gasps.

*"We're being attacked...the revolutionaries are attacking us...oh my god please don't kill me!" *

A young red headed woman appeared on screen and kicked the squealing anchor in the rear end, sending him rolling away like a sack of potatoes. She calmly took a seat behind the desk and looked off to the side. "Are we still on?" she asked. Thousands of miles away the jaw of the Fleet Admiral dropped as he saw her. The red head stared directly at the camera and smiled warmly, her bright green eyes sparkling with vitality. 

"Sorry for the interruption folks but Trent over here is going to be taking a little powder break. My name is Beverly Clemens, and I'm..." She paused for a second, her face somber with reflection, as if considering something deep and profound. "...I used to be a Marine, but now...now I'm a member of the Revolutionary Knights. Everything you've been told on this broadcast is a lie. The World Government is not on your side. What you've been told about Ohara is a lie!"   Her voice was filled with raw conviction, and as she mentioned Ohara, it almost wavered on the verge of tears. 

A shot of the execution square appeared, now in total mayhem as revolutionaries clashed en mass with the Marines. The camera focused on a tall knight, tearing his way through the Marine ranks, leading a brave band of warriors towards the execution platform.  

"See that man? His name is Braska Hextor, and he's fighting for you. All those brave warriors behind him, they're all fighting for you, and they will never stop fighting for you. Ladies and gentlemen, if you're seeing what I'm seeing, then welcome to the revolution!" As the camera returned to the anchor desk, the red head was gone, replaced by a dark skinned man with an afro and black sunglasses. He raised his right fist into the air and saluted. "POWER TO THE PEOPLE!" 

"Alright now! My bodacious red headed sister has some ass kicking to take care of, so I'll be your commentator for the day. Brothers and sisters, a famous man once said that the revolution will not be televised...*well he was wrong!!*"

The screen switched back to the intense battle in the execution square, just as a scruffy looking young man entered the fray and made a giant wall come to life. A thousand miles away, the Fleet Admiral watched with a smirk.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 3, 2011)

*[‘Black’ Bart; Assault on Marine Base Horizon Pt.2]​*​
 “That island holds Marine Base Horizon Captain.” Ivy says handing the looking glass over to Bart whom was standing next to her. The sun was now high above the horizon, giving the feeling of it being close to ten in the morning or a little later. In the cool midmorning breeze Bart pulls the telescope to his face and peers into the distance, thoughts rolling through his head about how to handle this situation. The base was obviously on the other side of the small spit of land, so coming this way provided the opportune situation for Bart to work his malicious genius with.  “So this is where our rise to infamy begins. So humble, yet so fitting.” Bart solemnly states as he pulled the device from his eye.  “Drop anchor and get Master… Captain Davids topside.” Bart commands while collapsing the glass down on itself. The crew quickly sets about their orders as the anchor is dropped and a man runs below deck.  “So, I guess you’re about to detail you plan on how we take an entire Marine Base alone.” Ivy states loudly crossing her arms. A grin spreads over Bart’s lips as he looks to her,  “All in due time Ms. Wulf, even the murkiest of water can clear.” Bart replies while walking over to an empty barrel that once held gun powder. Picking it up, he walks to the center of the deck and places it on its side.

Ivy only raises an eyebrow at Bart’s comment, it made about as much sense as anything at this point. Shaking her head she simply walks to where Bart was now standing. He plays with the cross that hung from his neck as she approached.  “Never took you as the sentimental type Bart, what have you there?” she asks leaning in closer to peer at the necklace in the Pirate’s grip.  “This, Ms. Wulf is the last tie I have to a family that rejected me.” Bart replies with an almost sad tone as he dropped the cross back to his chest. The door that leads below deck opens in the distance, but all Ivy can do now is look at the cross that clung to Bart’s chest. She didn’t know what he meant by what he said, but the tone of sadness can be felt resonating in Bart’s fleeting voice at that moment. _ “Ah, Marine Base Horizon is here is it?”_ Master Twigg says in his best Davids’ impersonation.  “Eh?” Ivy mumbles as she is drawn from her deep thoughts. Pulling her eyes from the silver cross that glittered in the sunlight she lays eyes on Davids.  “A.. Aye, this island holds Marine Base Horizon.” Ivy says snapping to.  “Aye, and at full capacity this mainly archival Brach of the Marines houses 200 Marines and Prisoners, with low priority Pirates being the bulk of the population.” Bart adds. Ivy turns to him as he drops a black book to the barrel. 

Ivy’s eyes narrow on the bound volume of leather and quickly recognizes it as one of Davids’ personal logs. She had forgotten how much of a quick study Bart was.  “Yes, if things are as they were two weeks ago, Horizon should be at about a third of that capacity.” Ivy states while still fixated on the book that Bart had found………..

_* The Fortune will land two Long Boats on either side of the Island, just out of range of the Marine base to see. Then it will drop anchor here at the mouth of this river on the west side of the island and wait until daybreak tomorrow to dock at the Marine Base. In the meantime the Pirates that were dropped off by the long boats, which include myself, will make for the Marine base through the forest of the island. According to Davids’ personal logs this Island was populated for eatable game animals with the dangerous predators killed off fifteen years or so ago. When we reach the base the two parties will enter though separate drainage openings. Once inside we’ll rig several points with the powder to explode. Around ten o’ clock The Fortune, disguised as the Ark Royal, will sail into Harbor and dock. Ms. Wulf and Captain Davids will disembark under the pretense to add information to what they’ve done collected in way of ‘Legacy’ that is the end of phase one.

Once this is done time will be given while the rest of the crew in the guise of Marines make preparation for stage three of the assault. Twenty minutes should suffice, that is when the two parties on the inside set phase two into motion. Using your flintlocks or matches, the powder will be ignited and the Marine Base will be brought under attack. That is phase two. Phase three starts immediately in the confusion of the internal blasts made by the kegs of powder. The Fortune will open fire on surrounding Marine vessels before moving to attack the base as well. Master Twigg will also begin to jam Den Den Mushi transmissions.  In this confusion hopefully Master Twigg and Ms. Wulf will have acquired the information we need. Stage Four then quickly comes into play as the two cells release all the prisoners we can, then go to assist Ms. Wulf and Master Twigg. If all goes according to plan Marine Base Horizon should fall in less than two hours. Questions?*_​

*[Marine Base Horizon, the Next day]*

The sun hangs ominously in the misty morning air as the black sails of the Ark Royal becomes visible to the Marine lookout on duty, “Ship Approaches!” he shouts down to a Marine setting at a table with a Den Den Mushi. “Friendly?” the man asks back tapping the table. “Aye, appears to be the Ark Royal.” The lookout replies back. Tapping the small snail the Marine that was seated opens a link, “Sir, the Ark Royal is about to dock.” Is what is reported. A moment of silence passes before the snail’s mouth begins to move. _ “That is odd.”_ a voice replies back, the snail relaying the confused expression of the other person. _ “They’re not due back in yet…Very well, grant them access.”_ the voice replies back with a very short pause. “Aye sir.” The grunt replies jumping from his seat. Running to a lever he pulls it as the ship docks in the harbor. Two large doors that lead to the base begin to swing open as a disguised Black Bart Pirate ties the ship off.   “Daniel, so good to see you again.” Ivy says sweetly as her boots lightly echoed off the gangway as she and Twigg make their way to the down to the dock. 
“Morning Ma’am, welcome back to Marine Base Horizon!” the Marine replies with a quick salute. Both Ivy and Twigg return the gesture before being escorted by the young man up to the entrance of the Base.

*[Dsurion; Dawn and making Way]*​The compound now stood empty save for what was to be kept there. During the night Dsurion’s mechanical creations had feverously toiled preparing the base for their departure in the morning. Scorponk and his drones carefully recreated the arena while Frenzy cleaned it and got it back into working order should it be needed again. After that was done Dsurion gave new orders, to make the base disappear. With that the mechanical monsters set about that task. Using the natural resources that were so plentiful on the small island Frenzy headed a deceptively simple plan. And by the time the rising sun peeked over the horizon the tasks was done with skill. When the light finally penetrates the small foggy coastline all that greets the morning sun is a forest. The camouflage coupled with the subtle coloring of the building to break its outline made the large base see to almost completely fade into the shrubbery and forest behind it. 

 “Time to wake ups!” Frenzy shouts hysterically. With a leaping bound it lands square on Dsurion’s chest with a dull thud. Dsurion’s eyes snap open, the human eye widens to a large saucer while the mechanical hooligan bounced off his chest spouting gibberish.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 4, 2011)

*Atlas Pirates...*

The queen quietly chuckles at the crews antics, "Oh my, well it seems that the meal is over," the crew sighs. Though they were used to their captains usual eating habits and managed to get a sufficient amount of food before it had vanished, though they never got as much as they wanted. 

"Thanks for the meal White Lady, guess we'll ship out," Drake says, rising from his seat, "No, I insist that you all stay the night. Arrangements have already been prepared for your stay."

"Well after all that eating I am kind of..." Drake's head slams into the table, asleep, "Ugh, someone drag him to the room," Henry says, shaking his head and heading out of the dining hall. 

"Thanks for everything," Nirra says with a smile before leading the rest out of the room. 

_Later That Night..._

"Baaah, what is this?" Sento complains from the girls' sleeping quarters, "How am I supposed to be comfortable in something like this?" she says, pulling on the night gown that she is sporting.

"I'm going for a walk..." she tells Nirra before angrily stomping her way out of the room, "Stupid stuffy kingdom...Won't let a girl let her girls loose!"  she shouts as she walks through the halls.

She continues her stroll until she spots two mysterious figures talking down a shadowy hall. The pirate slowly creeps her head down the hallway in order to get a good look at the suspicious figures, and hopefully hear just what they're talking about.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 4, 2011)

*Pandora*

“Sougo! What are you doing here?!” Shinpachi said getting up, looking at the baby faced assassin, though his looks were not as unblemished as they were 2 years ago. He had a faint scar on his forehead and generally looked a little older.

“Bounties mostly. Vault hunters are easy targets when they are running around in their underwear being chased by skags.” He said. Shinpachi gave him a disdainful look as they walked to the group. 

“You never struck me as the type that’s after money.” Shinpachi said having encountered the win at all cost mentality of some bounty hunters.

“Eh, it’s a nice bonus to being able to blow up stuff.” Sougo replied. “Is that Tony? She’s grown a bit and all in the right ways. I guess I can still torment you about that huh?”

“Sure. One more person isn’t going to hurt.” Shinpachi said depressed

“And who are the other guys?”

“I’ll introduce you…..after I get changed” After Shinpachi made it to the cave and put on some clean clothes, they walked over to the group just as they began inspecting the ‘loot’ from the Rakk. Kagami was sitting next to Dude who was staring at his new rock, Mion had just landed after her spell in the sky. She looked around to the pair that were walking to them.

“A friend?” she asked. Kagami looked up and her eyes lit up and was about to say something but then stopped herself. Sougo looked at her curiously.

“So we have Kagami, Ruark, Dude, Mion and you know Tony. Everyone this is Sougo, he’s part of a crew I used to run with.” Shinpachi said.

“Hey. I’m a swordsman of sorts but prefer to use this.” He put his launcher upright in front of him.

“I’ve never seen such a device.” Mion said walking up to Sougo and looking at the rocket launcher. Kagami looked at Tony and smiled.

“Hey Tony, isn’t that rocket launcher a thing of beauty. I mean it’s so big right?” Kagami smiled evilly at Shinpachi, who audibly winced. Mion was oblivious to it.

“It’s so hot and…large.” She said caressing it. Her fingers slid down the shaft and her breathing became hot and heavy “I bet it does a lot of damage. I’m sure that flock of Rakk we just faced would have been turned into a beautiful red mist  and….oh…I’m getting a little…um…excuse me…” her face went deep red and she ran off to a cave. Kagami looked at her in disbelief, 

“Here I thought Tony was the only one that could get aroused by random things.” 

Sougo looked at Mion as she ran off and pointed at her. “I like her.”

“So what brings you  to Pandora?” Kagami asked

“Bounties, but also I wouldn’t mind seeing whats in that Vault. I heard there was a key to something inside. Probably worth a lot.” Sougo said. Shinpachi got the impression that there was something he wasn’t telling the rest of them, but didn’t press for more.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 4, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor*​

The battle raged intensely. Men cried and steel clashed. All around the armoured swordsmen people fought with all their might. His blade passed through the forms of many marines as the knight cut his way towards the Revolutionary General. No matter how hard they fought the enemy refused to let themselves be so easily cast aside. Though battle line was somewhat weakened however at the arrival of Sendo and his support force. A huge wall formed where they stood which quickly drew the attention of a chunk of marine soldiers, just as they had anticipated. With the force split onto two fronts the smaller Revolutionary army would have a chance to push through and rescue their General before the enemy overwhelmed them as well as before the return of the Vice Admiral. It was still taking too long and there was no time to waste on these men. Braska smoothly raised his sword into the air and summoned his inner chi to empower his strike. Then in a powerful downward slash he called out.
*“Lionheart!”* The marine in front of him had his guard broken through completely while all the rest around him were suddenly blown back in the pressure of the attack. This briefly opened a path straight towards the ramp and the kneeling Demetri. It was too good to be true. 

A small group of Revolutionaries dashed ahead after the soldiers had been blown aside, Braska quickly following them as they made their way towards the execution stand. However he was briefly halted in his advance as a lone marine launched himself towards his blade but instead of heroically taking down the leader of the attack he met a gauntleted fist directly into his jaw. This brief interruption was enough to leave the others alone as they closed in on the stand. The General stared wide eyed as those whom served under him came closer and closer to where he knelt.
“General! We’re here to save you!” One called out as he felt an aura of joy. They were so close. That feeling was quickly soured as Demetri roared down to them, his face in picture of horror.
*“Get back, she’s right beside you!”* But it was too late. The Revolutionary soldiers darted their gaze to their left and there she stood, Captain Tia Rosemary. They did their best to raise their weapons to protect themselves but it was not enough for the power of her own blade as in one powerful swing she smashed through all their guards and cut them all down. The group flopped back into limp heaps, their weapons cracked into pieces. All but one had been cut down, the youngest and newest member of the Revolutionaries had luckily missed being cut due to his small stature and only collapsed beside his fallen brothers. Demetri’s eyes widened even more as he recognised the young boy, the one he had rescue from their cells in place for himself. He had not been afraid to die, that is why he was accepting of his fate today but he could not go happily into the afterlife if this boy died here today. If they all died. 
*“Don’t do it, Tia Rosemary!”* Demetri roared out, the pain obvious in his expression. The blonde Captain did not raise her blue eyes towards him; she had a job to do.
“Do not strike at others if you don’t have the courage to be struck back.” She said sternly. The sword, The Tenderizer, that she wielded with great skill came in a downward slash towards the fear stuck boy. 
*“Noooo!”* Bellowed from the Generals lips. Metal smashed into metal. 

“How unexpected.” Tia mumbled under her breath. Her large black blade had been halted mid strike by the katana in the hand of Braska Hextor, his other arm pressed up against the flat of the blade for extra defence. From behind his helmet he could feel the overwhelming power that this woman had along with the sheer destructive force of her sword. It was insane. The pair pushed away from each other at the same time, skidding along the battlefield before regaining their footing. 
*“That I would rescue the boy or that your blade would not strike me down in one hit?”* Braska asked as he held the scruff of the boys’ shirt in his grasp. He had passed out from shock but luckily was unharmed. The marine Captain twirled her large blade and pointed it towards the Lion of the Revolutionaries.
“Both. A murderous man like you who is nothing more than a coward. I’ll be doing the world and the Revolutionaries a favour by putting you down. Those children will be avenged.” Her conviction in what she believed was easily as strong as his resolve. Perhaps letting her in on the truth would shaken in somewhat. The knight moved into his fighting stance as he spoke.
*“There is no one to avenge. I already had all the children safely moved from the school before the explosion. The Vice Admiral is on a wild goose chase.” *The Captain blinked. That bastard. If this was true he completely pulled the wool over their eyes. She gritted her teeth tightly as anger shimmered in her body. 
“This doesn’t change anything. I’ll put you down here and now for your crimes!” And with that, for once, Braska made the first move. In a swift and powerful motion his blade came crashing down.
*“Lionheart!” *The huge shockwave blasted forward towards the Captain who quickly rose her guard. The battle was heating up.

On the execution stand Borkov Rosemary stood beside the General and executioners with his hands in his pockets. They could not exactly execute the man before the allotted time, which was something that was considered very important in these types of situations. They would simply need to hold on until noon. At that exact moment the blades would come down and end the life of Demetri. The blue haired marine let out a soft sigh as he ran his eyes over the battlefield, he felt differently to his sister and the Vice Admiral. He would be happy to give the order at any time.
“Eh…” He began. “Where is that hot red head? If I’m going to get my hands dirty, it’ll be more fun against a hotty, you know.” The executioners shook their heads slightly. Typical Borkov.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates: Escape*
Rose stared about the forest with wide eyes as a deep rumbling sensation reverberated through the ground and trees. The air itself felt heavy and charged with electricity, causing the hairs on the back of her neck and arms to stand up on end. A rapid fire series of thundering explosions could be heard in the distance, one after the other in quick sequence. Plumes of smoke and orange flame rose high into the air causing swarms of birds to take flight, nearly blotting out the light of the sun in their upward escape. A wave of forest animals came stampeding past them in a mad dash. Rose observed with curious wonder as a large black bear trampled through the trees, a family of squirrels riding shotgun across its back. Then she saw it, the blooming wall of fire rushing at them as every tree in the forest began to explode one after the other in a fiery chain reaction.   

Arc howled with rage as he saw all the wanton devastation, but Rose could sense a deep undercurrent of pain as well. This was his home after all, which he had fought so hard to protect. It seemed as if the wild zoan might go berserk again, but suddenly a tree exploded directly behind him. Arc landed in a smoking heap onto the ground, still and unmoving. Another tree exploded, and then another, surrounding them within a blazing inferno. Rose could feel the blistering heat on her face. 

"Let's get the hell out of here!" Hawkins screamed. 

"You don't have to tell me twice!" Rose exclaimed. 

Rose surrounded herself and the crew within a giant protective bubble, packing them all in within the translucent orb. Ten was able to pick up the slack as she took to the air with Hawkins (who was screaming something unintelligible as Dapper clung to the top of his head for some odd reason) and Shingo resting atop her shoulders. "Let's bounce!" Rose exclaimed.   

*POP!* 

The bubble exploded, sending out a concussive blast wave of air flying in every direction (which was able to douse enough of the flames in the surrounding area to at least preserve a tiny section of the forest). The crew flew sky high under a rising blanket of pressurized air, as if they were riding atop a geyser. Rose giggled with delight, her cheeks flushed high with color as they flew more then a hundred feet  over the blazing forest canopy. 

Surprisingly, the ride was smoother then Rose's previous attempts, showing how adept the girl had become with her powers. She managed to quickly surround them all in another lighter then air bubble. They free floated across the sky until reaching sight of the coast line and New Mill Town. Ironically the massive deforestation that had occurred along the outer edge of the forest gave them some to room to land in. Unlike the ride up however, the landing wasn't quite as pleasant. Rose still had to work on those.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Lt. Commander Borkov Rosemary remained at the execution stand while his sister went off to handle business. They would take nothing to chance. If by some small miracle the revolutionaries managed to break through, then they would execute the revolutionary general on the spot. Appointed deadline be damned. Justice would be served. On either side of Demetri stood the grim faced executioners, their curved blades hovering over his neck on either side. 

Demetri watched helplessly as the bold knight clashed with Captain Rosemary, watching as his own men recklessly threw themselves towards the enemy. They were doing it for him, for their general. He wanted to tell them to stop, that one man wasn't worth so much sacrifice, but then he saw Sendo. Demetri could barely believe his eyes. What had happened to that young man who was so full of self loathing and pity?  

It was then that Demetri felt the peculiar sensation of being watched. He tilted his head down and was astounded to see the face of a green eyed young woman peeking at him. Her face was half submerged within a circular mirror. Neither Borskov nor the executioners had noticed her yet, and she winked conspiratorially at Demetri before disappearing. Demetri instantly guessed what would happen next. Borskov screamed in alarm as he felt two hands suddenly grab hold of his ankles. 

"Commander, beneath you!" one of the executioners screamed. 

Borskov nearly wavered off balance as he saw a mirror appear beneath his feet, two arms jutting out of the reflective surface and grabbing hold of him tightly. It was her, the mirror witch. He had heard about this one, oh yes he had. 

"I don't think so!" 

A row of curved blades sprung out of the soles of his boots, slashing into the girls arms. A cry of pain echoed from within the mirror. Borskov felt her grip loosen. He managed to pull himself away and leap to safety, solid ground. The mirror disappeared into thin air, leaving behind nothing but the wooden base of the platform. Borskov glanced all around himself rapidly. She could come from anywhere, be anywhere. He glanced at the two executioners and shot a thumb towards Demetri. "If I disappear then cut that man's head off!"  The executioners nodded and intersected their blades along the underside of Demetri's neck, so close he could feel the cold steel. 

Borskov whirled about from side to side, his eyes wary and alert, trying to catch sight of her. "Oh c'mon now, don't play hard to get!" he called.  

Suddenly he was tackled from behind. Borskov barely had time to glance over his shoulder, as Clemens drove him off the edge of the platform. They both went plunging over the execution stand, leaving just Demetri and the two executioners, who were now very nervous and very frightened, liable even to just behead him and then cut and run. 

"What do we do?!" one of them exclaimed with wild eyes.  

Demetri closed his eyes and prepared for whatever would come next. He wondered if these brave men and women had any tricks left up their sleeves, anything left to give.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 4, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ The CP4 Arc

Hornet Havoc ​*
First it was Pierre to speak, then Katsuo and then Kali. Each member spoke from their hearts with words of truth and bro-ship. No matter what path Hornet was going to take they would follow him like the family they were. While Pierre stated what he felt rather simply, Katsuo offered his blade above all else, even Kali showed offense to the very idea that they would not do everything in their power to assist him. Each member of the crew raised their fist towards their Captain and held it there sternly, awaiting the return brofist. All but one so far, yet that man was not quite a member of the crew just yet. The patting of light footsteps from the rear of the group caught Hornets attention. Mathias began to slowly walk towards the Smiling Bear with his own gaze locked upon the dark skinned pirate. 
_?You?re strong, tougher than I thought you?d be anyway. You?ve rounded up a band of people with dreams and ambitions and think you can make them all come true?? _Hornet nodded confidently. He did not think, he knew.
*?Ain?t no doubt~ Wass?is about~?? *The blonde martial artist edged his hand from his pocket subtly as he came to a halt at the ramp leading up to the deck. This crew was a close and strong hearted one. They would get even stronger, if they survived this anyway. In a smooth yet convinced motion Mathias pointed up his fist towards Hornet. The epic Bro Fist of joiningness.
_?I?m going to be the strongest martial artist. Let?s kick some ass, Captain Havoc.?_ A small smile tickled in the corner of the tattooed mans lips. He had loosened up a little, thankfully. The Captain quickly thrust his fist forwards, the black Pitch from his devil fruit power forming an extended hand with a fist on the end. It stretched out until it bro fisted the newly welcomed member of the crew. Hornet smirked towards the man before he turned his attention to the entire crew and thrust his hand south. 
*?Get this ship flowin?~ We ain?t got time to be rowin?~ We got some marines to smash~ So we better not crash~! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah!? *At that the crew leapt into performance all heading straight to designated positions. Thanks to the moustached man they had a direction to head in. It was now a race to get to this Port Light and rescue Shenya, there was no chance to lose. The Bro Pirates never lost!

_Port Light?_
A small army of suited men disembarked from the large marine vessel and were greeted by a force of marines and officers. The port itself was massive; it was considered the defensible structure between North Blue and Grand Line. While there were still methods to get into Grand Line via other means this port was a fortress for the marines and World Government to get back and forth without interference. That being the case it was exceedingly well defended. In the centre of the structure a huge fortress stood which was considered somewhat of a labyrinth. On the far side of the fortress there was a docking bay which had a ship primarily used to travel from North Blue to a World Government holding facility. People who were taken there were never seen again. That was to be the fate of the young woman, Shenya Shifer. She walked between the agents of CP4, the strongest of that branch, with the Leader, Charles Normandy, at the head of the pack. The agent leader stopped in front of a marine officer who glanced over the cargo with a look of concern.
?Problem?? Charles said curiously. The marine shook his head quickly. He was not about to pick a fight with Cipher Pol.
?N-No, not at all. We were told of your arrival and have prepared everything. You can head straight to the Holding facility if you like, but a room for refreshments has also been set up.? Charles nodded in a sly manner.
?Ah good, I am rather peckish. We will be keeping the prisoner with us, but please lead the way to the dining hall. My men will also require meals.? The group moved along towards Port Light?s fortress. Shenya briefly passed a glance over her shoulder towards the gentle waves of the sea at her back. This was reality. She was truly going to be taken to a place beyond her nightmares and never be seen again. It was terrifying and yet all she could do what quietly follow the captors? commands. She felt a hand on her shoulder and push her forward. It was over. 

CP4 decided to remain in the fortress till the evening and this would prove to be their mistake. As the evening sky began to drift over the Port a ship in the far distance came into view. At the face of the vessel was a face of a bear with a cigar between its teeth. The marine on watch frowned somewhat as he viewed the incoming ship. A symbol by that had to be a pirate ship, but why would a pirate ship be heading straight towards Port Light. It was known as a monstrous fortress full of marines, agents with direct connection to the World Government. Hell, even a Vice Admiral had visited it before. The marine motioned to his comrade beside him.
?Inform control, seems like a pirate ship is heading towards the port. Better be ready for anything funny.? The marine quickly transmitted the message through the fortress. Eventually the information reached the agents and officers in the dining hall.
?A what?? The officer questioned one of his men.
?A pirate ship, sir. It has a face of a bear on it, we have not identified the crew yet however. We will be sure to apprehend them as they reach the dock.? At the mention of a bears head something shimmered through Shenyas spine. The girl had been forced to sit on a couch between two agents with her hands bound. A bears face? The Smiling Bear? Could it possibly be him? Hornet Havoc. She remained silent however as to not tip off any of the agents present. If Hornet had truly come for her then he was as reckless as idiotic as she recalled. The CP4 Leader let out a small sigh.
?Here a few hours and already interruptions. I suppose?? Charles was suddenly cut off by one of his men.
?Enough bullshit.? 

*Nureno Libsen
CP4 Agent*​
?I?ll head out there and fuck them up myself. Draggin? in this little bitch was as dull as fuck. A couple of pirates would be worth the scrap.? A snort sounded from across the room. Nureno flashed a glare in its direction. A blue haired man stood leaning against the wall, his angelic gaze floating off to the window.
?There is no one ?worth scrapping with? in North Blue for us. Surprisingly, not even you.? The brown haired agent clenched his fist tightly and roared out, his head growing in size, and his teeth sharp.
?EH!? What was that!? Sayin? I?m weak!?? The blue haired agent passed him a small smile and let no more words escape him. Before any more unneeded arguments could grow an orange haired agent in a long black coat spoke up as he sat upon the couch next to Shenya.
?Pirates are none of our concern. Go if you want just don?t make a mess.? Nureno eyed the man who spoke, yet did not retaliate. Even he knew not to mess with the strongest member of CP4. With that he stomped out of the room.
?Whatever, I?m goin?.?

Back upon the dock the ship had drifted even closer. Hornet Havoc stood upon the deck with his black Pitch stretched into a sling shot, attached to either side of the ship. Mathias held the helm and watched with a raised brow. He was not used to how reckless Hornet could really be.
_?Sure this is a good idea?? _Pierre gave him a look before shaking his head. They both knew it was a terrible idea.
*?I?m gonna fly in~ Gonna cause some din~ Bro?s come back me up~ Yeah?? *The Pitch stretched even tighter. The substance was one of the greatest in the world. The thickest liquid, the most elastic and the heaviest. The amount of things he could do with it were phenomenal
*?See you on the other side, Bros~!?* Suddenly like a catapult the Captain flung himself off the Smiling Bear deck and plummeted towards Port Light. Marines watched in awe and confusion as what seemed to be a man soared through the air towards them. Just before it hit the ground black Pitch exploded from his body and covered the ground which quickly broke his fall. Not only that but it covered numerous marines who found themselves trapped underneath and completely helpless. 
?What the hell, we?re under attack?!? One marine yelled out. Another drew his sword without hesitiation.
?It?s only one man, don?t get scared moron!? The Bro Captain wrenched back his fist, the lack Pitch forming over his arm making it ten times it?s original size, he had no time to take prisoners.
*?I?m here for the girl, get the fuck outta my way, idiots!? *His massive fist thrust forwards, smashing dozens of marines out of his path in an instant. Without wasting any time the Captain darted towards the huge fortress in the distance. The alarms sounded and the marines would soon mobilize. However before the main bulk of the enemy army arrived one man stood in front of the fortress door. He wore an annoyed expression with his hands in his pockets and his suit finely groomed.
?What a pain in the ass.? He grumbled. Nureno watched as the pirate sprinted towards him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2011)

*Atlas pirates - Van*

He was about to take more food while Drake was introducing them to the queen, though as soon as he extended his hand to reach some food he noticed that Drake finished introducing the crew and of course finished with something else, the food was all gone the worse thing is that thanks to his enhanced sight he saw clearly how Drake was eating everything and he wasn?t fast enough to take anything from the hands of the captain before it got stuck in his mouth."/I need to be faster, for a second I forgot that the table usually is a battle field/"he thought seriously as if he needed to be ready for a death match.

After that and the queen insisting in them staying the crew went to their rooms and just like before, Van had to drag Drake from the dining hall to the room. Throwing drake on one bed he went to the one that was near of his weapons an jumped on just to fall asleep instantly. That bed was really comfortable and for him, who was lazy since his birth, it was like a dream.

Later that night...

Van was babbling unintelligible things just before staying quiet for a second and wake up slowly, his eyes still closed sign that he was still sleepy"I need to pee"he said before yawning and then walked out the room. In his way to the restroom he noticed Sento but his urge just made him ignore the girl and run towards his destiny making noise that could cause the girl a problem that was never expected by him nor the crew .


----------



## Vergil (Aug 4, 2011)

Revolutionary Knights

“Oh boy…” The wall had stood for centuries before, but in the face of sustained explosive blasts, even the Senshu Wall was crumbling. It had taken several explosive cannonballs and Sendo was grimacing to keep it from falling. Throughout it all he was actively restoring it but it was so much work to do so.

He had to think of something else. The men he had were not trained snipers and taking out the cannons was taking too long. The Marines could smell victory, whilst his own were taking heavy fire. No casualties. Yet. “Damn technology, it has to advance doesn’t it?” he panted bitterly. Had this been a few decades ago this would be a walk in the park. 

Both hands gripped the wall. He had made a small opening so he could see what was going on with Demetri and the rest of the Revolutionaries. Plenty. They were on the offensive and all Sendo was doing was standing there with a wall absorbing punishment. Hardly a strategy to set fear into the hearts of the enemy.

“An offensive move? Do I even have one? Who the hell am I talking to?” Sendo muttered to himself. He realised that he didn’t have an offensive move. His whole ethos up until now had been to survive and protect. He wasn’t the type to even want to attack but now he needed to or else have his troops all die a slow death. He needed to change! He needed to be a different type of man. Maybe like Braska or Demetri or Clemens….

Sendo smiled to himself as he laughed off the idea. Was he really thinking about changing himself? He shook his head. Claire always used to hug him tightly and made him promise her that he’d never change. “I love you, every silly part of you, so promise me you won’t change.”

“A promise is a promise.” Sendo said with a wry smile as he recited what he would reply to his wife. The smile felt strange, like an old friend returning.

There were plenty ways to attack, even whilst being defensive. “Step off the wall!” He shouted. His order spread and people obeyed (he still couldn’t get over that). “Play dead on the ground.” This was met with more than a few raised eyebrows. Shyla of course, God bless her, threw herself onto the ground and ‘died’. The others followed suit, the bodies sprawled out onto the grass. It looked rather convincing.

Sendo no longer restored the wall actively. Instead, letting the cannons do their worst as they chipped away at the structure. His little group started screaming in pain, as they pretended to be shot down from their position on the wall. A little too theatrically with more than a couple "Whhhhhhhyyyy"'s coming out of the more exuberants souls. Shyla being one of them. After about 10 minutes of constant fire the wall fell and there was a massive cheer in the marines.

The wall suddenly then reappeared in all it’s glory and Sendo could hear the frustration in the opposing camp. Again they fired and again the wall fell and again Sendo reformed it. This took less stamina than actively restoring it throughout a long period and not only that but, unknown to the Marines, the wall was slightly different. It was slightly shorter and not as long or thick, thereby saving even more stamina. His troops too were allowed a rest.

He let the wall crumble and reformed it 3 more times before calling his own army back to their positions. Each time the wall had fallen, the Marines were granted a fleeting glimpse of the ‘dead bodies’ of the Revolutionary Army. The Marines were filled with optimism, they sensed victory was near, but also with frustration at this wall being constantly reformed. Sendo had timed his recall just right. No sooner had he called them back than the Captain of the Marines ordered them to charge through the bottleneck. After all it was just one Devil fruit user against all those numbers. 

It would be their last mistake. The bottleneck tunnel was large and he waited until the majority of the marines were through. 

“Do not shoot to kill!” Sendo said as he threw down his arm, giving the signal for the Revolutionaries to fire. The marines fell en mass as the gunfire echoed around the marble walls of the bottle neck, making it sound even more hellish when mixed with the screams of pain. Limbs were shot and they would feel it for many weeks to come – but they would feel it.

The horde of marines fell like a house of cards. The Marines were relieved of their weapons and it was a complete victory for Sendo’s men. There was a triumphant cheer from his army. One that was silenced by a single gunshot from a Captain who refused to give in. A concealed weapon – one that was swiftly taken from him, and given a swift kick to the face for his trouble. Everyone checked themselves, including Sendo. He was ok but when he felt a heavy weight on his arm, his heart sank. Shyla was leaning against him with blood coming out of her mouth.

“No….fuck no.” Sendo’s eyes widened as the closest thing to a best friend collapsed into his arms.  “Fuck! I knew it! I knew I should have left this to them. Why did I think that I could do this!? This would never have happened if you had been with Braska’s men. The Marines – I should have told you to shoot to kill….if I had then….”

“Shut up you old fart.” She punched him. It was horribly weak. Hot tears fell from Sendo’s eyes.

“We can still save her right? Come on. There must be a fucking doctor with us!” There wasn’t. The medical staff were few and far between and they were too valuable to risk bringing into the field. If they could make it back with their injuries, they would be treated – otherwise….

Sendo's mind raced. All the people he had ever cared for all died whenever he got close to them. He was cursed! His wife, his child, his crew, and now his friend.

Blood had started to fill up her lungs as she coughed it up. She didn’t have much time. She grabbed Sendo’s collar and with the will of a dying woman pulled herself up so she looked him directly in the eye.

“If you focus on what you’ve lost and not on what you have….I will NEVER forgive you. You understand me you old fart? Never! If you mourn me and don’t celebrate my life you are not my friend and never have been. You did the right thing. Every decision you’ve made has always been the right one. You are a great man. Don’t ever change!”

Her last sentence; her last words struck him like a bullet. Don’t ever change – just like Claire had said. 

As Shyla went limp and her world spiralled into darkness, she did hear the words from Sendo, 

“A promise is a promise.”


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Tiger D. Ral*

As everyone in the crew was starting to go back to the town he was the last one. Ral was walking slowly, someone would say that he was injured, maybe one of those pirates hurt him? that was what his new friend Brent thought while waiting for him for a bit, but then the stomach of the green cloak started to growl furiously as if a ferocious beast were inside it. The idiot was hungry.

"Damn it!!!! those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) made me skip the breakfast!!" he shouted while touching his stomach, actually it was a miracle that he was able to fight without having eaten anything in more than 4 hours, probably the rage during a fight was something that could make him surpass his limits even more than the food itself."Hahaha! You hungry again?"Halfyard asked with a smile, Ral was a funny guy."well you know, those idiots and their little business made me skip the breakfast, THE BREAKFAST!"he said emphasizing it at last. 

Brent could do nothing but laugh again"C?mmon let?s go back and I?ll buy you something"he said starting to walk. As soon as the red-haired heard that, his eyes started to shine"Hell yeah foooood!"he shouted starting to run at full speed and all fired up (literally) passing next to Rex and Galleon abruptly; they could only see a big fire ball passing next to them.

"Hey, brat. what?s up with that other kid?"the old man asked to Rex though Brent was the one to answer"Well i promised him to treat him to the breakfast so he is kinda excited".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 4, 2011)

_*The World Pirates/Mist Island*_
Annie observed as the other World Pirates all lined up together and began marching into town. She sighed inwardly at this sudden turn of events. "I suppose this means I gotta go with them..." It all came down to some unwritten and inviolable rule of being in a crew such as this one, spirit of nakama and all that jazz. Annie thrust her hands into the pockets of her denim shorts and promptly joined them in their forward march to hell or high water, even though she was worn out to the bone. She lowered the brim of the stetson hat over her eyes, gazing briefly at each of the other members of this peanut gallery.  

Annie supposed it was no different then being in a real family, though her perspective was rather clouded when it came to this particular topic. Her old employer Don Diego was fond of saying that one should never take sides against the family. Though that had been a very different kind of family of course.  Annie still vividly remembered him sitting her on his lap when she was just six or so, staring at her own distorted reflection in the jet black lenses of his sunglasses, as he reminded her that loyalty was second only to godliness. She remembered feeling love for him during those early days, like a daughter to a father. That had been a year after he had killed her parents, and a year before she began training to become an assassin, his assassin. Apparently it ran in the family. 

_Ten years ago...
Annie was handed the light weight pistol. It felt strangely odd in her hands, nothing like the toy guns she would often play around with. Perhaps it was because this one had real live bullets, instead of pretend ones. Annie looked up questioningly at the training instructor, the man they called Uncle Jack. 

"Go ahead and shoot," he said simply, hooking a thumb towards the wax dummy set up twenty feet in front of her.  

Annie slowly nodded. Her throat suddenly felt dry like the back of a dusty chalkboard, and a dull ache throbbed in her right temple. She stole a brief glance over her shoulder at the other children in line, her fellow candidates. Uncle Jack had told them that by the end of the week only half of them would remain, and a week after that barely a handful. He had put them through their paces the entire day, getting to know each of them, probing their strengths and weaknesses, gauging their aptitudes for the art of violence. Annie had done okay with the hand to hand stuff, and even better with knives (especially when she was throwing them), but she got the sense that she wasn't exactly blowing the instructors away at this point.  

"Go on Annie," Uncle Jack beckoned her. 

As she gripped the pistol between her sweaty palms, Annie felt something click in the back of her head, sending a sharp twinge racing down her spine and into the core of her being, as if some long dormant switch had suddenly been flipped on within the recesses of her mind. Some hidden Dr. Frankenstein of her inner mind had finally brought the sleeping monster to life, and it was eager to see the world. She focused on the target dummy, painted with a whimsical clown face, and knew instantly that she could hit it anywhere she wanted. She felt it even though she had never in her life fired a gun before, and in her minds eye she saw an infinite grid of pathways form between the barrel of the pistol and the dummy. All the angles, all the potential paths, all the shots, all of it was suddenly revealed to her. Every color and minute detail stood out with vivid clarity and contrast. It was like a high that was so sweet and pure, that she never wanted to come back down again. 

I'm meant to do this,  she realized. 

Then she fired, so casually it was if she wasn't even aiming at all. The left eye of the dummy exploded in a spray of wax and crimson dye. The rest of the shots came in rapid succession, the right eye, the nose, both ears, and finally the groin (she heard some of the boys in line exhale sharply at this). It all happened in the space of a few seconds. The acrid tinge of smoke and gunpowder wafted under Annie's nostrils, a smell she would forever after find comfort in. Annie turned towards the instructor, who looked positively flabbergasted. 

"How was that?"  

Two years later the targets would be made of flesh and blood as opposed to cheap wax and red food coloring._


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Arc III - Diabolic Birds*
> *How did this happen?
> 
> *
> ...



Should we follow him? Snipe asked. It was uncommon for this crew to dock anywhere their ship might be spotted. Normally they'd find someplace well hidden, or at least isolated from the rest of civilization. No choice. Seems like the ports continue around the entire island. Parrot sighed as he rubbed his head. It's better this way I guess. It would be harder to get the ship repaired if it was nowhere near a workshop.

It's a good thing Raven isn't awake, or he'd be flipping out right now.

Why doesn't he like docking at ports? Archey was still in his maid outfit, holding the mop. He had a slightly confused look, which was understandable as he was one of the newest to join the crew, and he hadn't really gotten a chance to know everything about everyone. It's because he has this superstition that any boat that docks at a visible port is just asking to be raided . . . The entire crew looked at Archey when she said this word, but it was only by divine luck that Archey had managed to find the ship during the Shinpou Rebellion, as the knight, Braska Hextor, saw to it that it could not be found by anyone except for those who already knew where it was. Despite Archey doing the impossible, Snipe continued on . . . stolen, and/or blown up.

Well I guess two successful reasons out of three is pretty good Archey joked, only to be buried under flying objects from everyone on board.

They're slowing down Ryuu stated, as the boat that was leading them was soon back beside the ship. This time the man didn't jump over. He simply instructed the crew as to which dock number they were to be stationed at. "As you enter the harbor, you're going to make port at Dock #64F. Once there, you'll need to register your ship and crew for security purposes." With that, the man's ship broke off in order to continue patrolling area. As the crew pulled in to their assigned dock number, Parrot took the initiative. Before we do anything, we need to decide how we're going to . . . but when Parrot looked around, a certain trio were nowhere to be found, and an abandoned maids outfit was lying on the deck. They really can't wait for anything, can they? Parrot sighed. Then I guess the four of us will have to search for someone to fix our ship. he said as he looked at the remaining Kite, Snipe, and Ryuu. Let's just make this quick Kite said as she walked off the boat, not even waiting for the others. She's as cheerful as ever Snipe replied sarcastically, but the group quickly followed.

However, Parrot rubbed his chin as something bothered him. It had seemed as if he had forgotten something, but he couldn't remember what. He soon brushed it off however to focus on the task at hand.

Back at the ship, a resting Raven stirred in his sleep.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates: Escape*
> Rose stared about the forest with wide eyes as a deep rumbling sensation reverberated through the ground and trees. The air itself felt heavy and charged with electricity, causing the hairs on the back of her neck and arms to stand up on end. A rapid fire series of thundering explosions could be heard in the distance, one after the other in quick sequence. Plumes of smoke and orange flame rose high into the air causing swarms of birds to take flight, nearly blotting out the light of the sun in their upward escape. A wave of forest animals came stampeding past them in a mad dash. Rose observed with curious wonder as a large black bear trampled through the trees, a family of squirrels riding shotgun across its back. Then she saw it, the blooming wall of fire rushing at them as every tree in the forest began to explode one after the other in a fiery chain reaction.
> 
> Arc howled with rage as he saw all the wanton devastation, but Rose could sense a deep undercurrent of pain as well. This was his home after all, which he had fought so hard to protect. It seemed as if the wild zoan might go berserk again, but suddenly a tree exploded directly behind him. Arc landed in a smoking heap onto the ground, still and unmoving. Another tree exploded, and then another, surrounding them within a blazing inferno. Rose could feel the blistering heat on her face.
> ...



Arc slowly awoke from his unconscious state. The sting of his burns caused him to cringe a little, but nonetheless, he lifted himself to a sitting position. Great! So you're finally awake!? Arc looked up to see Rose leaning over him. It would be bad if a lil' ol' explosion like that could take out someone in my crew Rose smiled. Hang on there Rose...He still never accepted the offer. But he's gonna! There's no way he could resist the awesomeness of our crew!!! she puffed.

Arc looked around at the destruction caused by the explosion. Almost everything was reduced to ash. Remnant embers still burned here and there, consuming the last bit of life out of and completely blackening the remains of the few barely standing trees and shrubs. Arc struggled to his feet. H-Hey!? You shouldn't start walking just yet! You need to rest for a bit. but there was something Arc needed to see. Something he had to know. Where are you going!? Rose yelled as Arc started to walk away, and Rose chasing after him.

Should we follow them? Hawkins looked to Sandrei, who was also slightly puzzled as to what they should do. But soon enough, the large fishman slowly started to make his way behind the captain. After traveling for a while, Arc came to a sudden halt, causing Rose, who was following close behind but wasn't exactly looking where she was going, to crash into him. Hey! What's the big idea!? Rose said holding her nose. Arc simply knelt down and brushed away the charred debris, revealing a broken piece of stone, with a partial date on it. *It seems that I have failed you yet again* Arc gripped the stone tight and held it close to his chest. Hey Mr. Gorilla, what's up with the rock? And who did you fail again? Due to the explosions and fires from before, it was easy to understand why Rose didn't recognize this area. By no means did this place look anything like it did before. But to Arc, who had been living in this forest his entire life, he could tell exactly where they were, despite the now charred scenery. By this time, the rest of the crew had caught up.

Why'd he stop here? Hawkins asked puzzled. From what he could tell, this area wasn't where his home used to be, so why would Arc stop at this random spot? It was then that Ten accessed her memory/databank and pulled up their location. This was the location of the grave marker we found on our journey into the forest. This is also the area where Arc first atta . . . Ten was interrupted by Arc pounding the ground with his fist. *I promised to protect her, and I failed. Twice. No matter what I do, everything around me always gets hurt or dies . . .  and now . . . everything is gone. . . just . . . JUST WHAT THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO DO!?!?* Arc roared.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 5, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Should we follow him? Snipe asked. It was uncommon for this crew to dock anywhere their ship might be spotted. Normally they'd find someplace well hidden, or at least isolated from the rest of civilization. No choice. Seems like the ports continue around the entire island. Parrot sighed as he rubbed his head. It's better this way I guess. It would be harder to get the ship repaired if it was nowhere near a workshop.
> 
> It's a good thing Raven isn't awake, or he'd be flipping out right now.
> 
> ...



"Wow! This is freaking huge!" Archey said loudly, walking sligtly ahead of Dove, Thrush and Mikaela. 

The streets where layered with silver cobblestone, broken by the water running down the shining, man made streams. The buildings there where of all shapes and sizes, making the city look like a haven. Towards the middle of the island, they notices a peculiar structure. It looked like a mast. 

"No way.." Mikaela started, but was cut of by Parrot, who had just appeared. "It's not a ship. That is the Mast Castle. It was erected thirty years ago by a crew of pirates known as the Wild Hunters." 

The others turned around, puzzled.

"How the hell did you know that?" Archey exclaimed. "You would be amazed of how much information you can get by asking people Archey." he said, smiling slightly.

"Anyway, I only walked here to tell you that the shipwrights are on their way to the boat, so feel free to roam around, but be back before sunset."

"Fine by me!" Archey said, walking away before anyone had the time to react.

"I need to buy some new supplies too.." Mikaela said, back to her shy self now that she was in a city, with people all around her.

Dove took a hold of Mikaela's hand, something the crew understood meant that she wanted to join her.

"Ill come back with you then.." Thrush said, running after Parrot.

"And I wull fulluw ya then?" an unknown voice said, making Thrush and Parrot jump. A tall red haired man stood there, smilling wide at them.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 5, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Dawn and making Way]*​The compound now stood empty save for what was to be kept there. During the night Dsurion?s mechanical creations had feverously toiled preparing the base for their departure in the morning. Scorponk and his drones carefully recreated the arena while Frenzy cleaned it and got it back into working order should it be needed again. After that was done Dsurion gave new orders, to make the base disappear. With that the mechanical monsters set about that task. Using the natural resources that were so plentiful on the small island Frenzy headed a deceptively simple plan. And by the time the rising sun peeked over the horizon the tasks was done with skill. When the light finally penetrates the small foggy coastline all that greets the morning sun is a forest. The camouflage coupled with the subtle coloring of the building to break its outline made the large base see to almost completely fade into the shrubbery and forest behind it.
> 
> ?Time to wake ups!? Frenzy shouts hysterically. With a leaping bound it lands square on Dsurion?s chest with a dull thud. Dsurion?s eyes snap open, the human eye widens to a large saucer while the mechanical hooligan bounced off his chest spouting gibberish.



*Zero: A stronger crew, a stronger impact*

A groggy Dsurion came onto deck.* "The sails doens't raise themselves." *Zero said simply, hinting to Dsurion that he should do that now. *"I just bought the paper, our bounties arre pittiful."* he snarled, throwing the paper to the deck. *"Twelve million beli for me, and nine for you. Seems like that marine guy didn't survive, or maybe they only want to piss us of...Not that it's working."*

Zero was once again stone cold. Dsurion was starting to wonder if he even slept at all.

*"Now raise that damn sail!"* he shouted with no emotion what so ever. *"Dawn has arrived, and we are going forward, into the unknown."*


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2011)

Kiba Inuzuka said:


> *Atlas Pirates...*
> 
> _Later That Night..._
> 
> ...



Though she tried as hard as she could, it was just too dark, and the two figures were too far away. The fact that they were cloaked didn't help matters either. However, she was close enough to at least hear what they were saying, although this even proved difficult.

*How are things progressing?* one of the two men asked.

*Everything is in order, and proceeding as scheduled. But . . .*

*What is it?*

*What about the pirates? Their presence can be a potential hindrance.*

*There's no need to worry about them. I've already come up with a way to . . .*




luffy no haki said:


> *Atlas pirates - Van*
> 
> Later that night...
> 
> Van was babbling unintelligible things just before staying quiet for a second and wake up slowly, his eyes still closed sign that he was still sleepy"I need to pee"he said before yawning and then walked out the room. In his way to the restroom he noticed Sento but his urge just made him ignore the girl and run towards his destiny making noise that could cause the girl a problem that was never expected by him nor the crew .



The conversation between the two figures was interrupted when they heard a door slam closed. They immediately looked in Sento's direction, causing the Pirate to jump back out of sight, only to be surprised even more by the sight of Camon standing right next to her. AHH! What the hell are you doing, sneaking up on a person like that!? Sento's heart was holding her chest as her heart was pounding furiously.

*If anyone should be asking questions, it should be me. What are you doing up out of your room this late at night?*


----------



## Cooli (Aug 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Wow! This is freaking huge!" Archey said loudly, walking sligtly ahead of Dove, Thrush and Mikaela.
> 
> The streets where layered with silver cobblestone, broken by the water running down the shining, man made streams. The buildings there where of all shapes and sizes, making the city look like a haven. Towards the middle of the island, they notices a peculiar structure. It looked like a mast.
> 
> ...



And just who are you? Parrot asked as he turned around. By now he had gotten used to strange people showing up out of nowhere, and it seemed to be a recurring theme wherever the crew went, but it was still an awkward occasion whenever it happened. And why the hell are you trying to follow us? Are you a crazy psycho stalker person or something!? Thrush obviously wasn't as calm as Parrot, and strange people showing up at random still creeped him out, especially the ones who acted all friendly and buddy buddy with the crew.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 5, 2011)

Cooli said:


> And just who are you? Parrot asked as he turned around. By now he had gotten used to strange people showing up out of nowhere, and it seemed to be a recurring theme wherever the crew went, but it was still an awkward occasion whenever it happened. And why the hell are you trying to follow us? Are you a crazy psycho stalker person or something!? Thrush obviously wasn't as calm as Parrot, and strange people showing up at random still creeped him out, especially the ones who acted all friendly and buddy buddy with the crew.



"No wurries mate!" he said bubbly, grinning at the two boys. "I'm une of tha shipblongers I am."

Thrush tilted his head. "Shipblongers? Wait, are you saying you are going to bomb our ship?"

The jolly pirate just laughed, taking his hands over the shoulder of Thrush and Parrot. "Nu way mate, the builder! Imma...whutcha call it..a shipwright?" he responed, starting to walk with the two younger pirates towards their boat.

"So wuts yer names?" he gleamed.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 5, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Though she tried as hard as she could, it was just too dark, and the two figures were too far away. The fact that they were cloaked didn't help matters either. However, she was close enough to at least hear what they were saying, although this even proved difficult.
> 
> *How are things progressing?* one of the two men asked.
> 
> ...



Sento sat down. "Can you keep a secret?" she wispered, turning red. "I hate this poshness. I can't stand blonds or makeup or dresses or anything like that. I think my crew know this quite well though." she then added, kind of to herself in an even lower voice "With a few exeptions"  The thoughts of her captain passing out from seeing Sento's boobs still lingered in her mind. She smiled slightly from that.

"But it's still something I want to keep quite, in case some of them deside to get ideas..Anyway, I was just going out to get some air.." she finally anwered. But there was something about the cloaked men that made her feel very uneasy about this place.

"I'll just go back to the room then.."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 5, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights: Clemens vs. Borskov*
Clemens tackled Lt. Commander Borskov off the edge of the execution platform. Things had gone a bit FUBAR up above. She had been planning to make Borskov disappear and then disable the executioners, but this Marine's wiliness and tenacity had taken her off guard. Clemens berated herself inwardly, even as they both went tumbling head first more then twenty feet towards the ground. Thick tendrils of barbed wire had been snaked around the base of the execution stand below them. Clemens eyed the barbed wire with slight alarm, as did Borskov. Her eyes blazed brightly. Suddenly a large mirror materialized beneath them. 

"Good idea!" Borskov exclaimed.  

They both melted through the surface of the mirror, disappearing in twin flashes of light. As they traveled through the pitch blackness of the mirror void, for that brief split second, she could hear Borskov exhale with shock and feel his body stiffen up. The stark coldness of the netherworld like in-between was enough to make even her shiver. If you got stuck here it was over. Then they were out again, and the darkness and bitter cold of the void was replaced by the brightness and warmth of the sun and sky. Borskov's eyes went wide as he saw nothing but bloated rain clouds beneath them. Above them hovered the mirror which they had both fallen out of, glinting like a diamond as it reflected the bright unfiltered rays of the sun. It was only a brief reprieve, however, as they went tumbling into the clouds, falling through a dense mist of bone chilling moisture. Clemens kept a tight grip around Borskov's waist from behind, as they shot out of the clouds like human bullets. The city appeared below them in a vast panorama, thousands of feet between them and it.  

"I take back what I said! You're fucking crazy!!" Borskov screamed, his voice barely audible above the howling wind. 

"So I've been told," Clemens responded dryly, her cheeks high with color, tendrils of her fiery red hair whipping wildly about her face. For a second she debated pushing him away and just letting him fall a thousand to his doom. A different more ruthless Clemens would've done it without question. She often wondered if that Clemens was also more efficient. It was all to easy being the emotionless fanatic of absolute justice, who could kill for her cause at a moments notice. When you let things like guilt and compassion get in the way, that's when things got messy. 

Without warning Borskov began rapidly elbowing Clemens in the face, screaming at the top of his lungs, all his composure lost at being so high up that the people down below looked as if they were nothing but ants.  "I'm not gonna die like this!" he screamed shrilly. 

Clemens raised up a protective arm and cursed under her breath. Both her inner forearms oozed blood from where the blades in his boots had slashed her earlier. They stung like hell. _See Bev?_, a voice reminded her in a smarmy I told you so tone, _messy_.  "Calm down!" she snarled, more at herself then him. A second later they were within the void again, and Clemens simply let go. Borskov was coughed up onto a rooftop that overlooked the town square, landing with bone rattling impact onto his back. He grunted with pain and just lay there for a few seconds, staring blankly at the clouds above. For a brief moment he felt like retching but the feeling quickly passed. He slowly sat back up and glanced over the edge of the rooftop. The battle was now raging to a feverish boiling point. They had definitely underestimated these revolutionaries. Borskov looked up at the mirror that had coughed him up like a sack of potatoes, hanging idly in the air. Clemens came flying out of it and landed gracefully on her feet, breathing heavily. He looked her up and down, struck by the blazing intensity in her eyes, and the way she casually ignored the blood streaming down her forearms. She really was quite beautiful, and more then likely insane. 

"Showoff..." he mumbled.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 5, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights

Braska Hextor​*
Now only the executioners stood by the platform alongside the General as they questioned if they should complete the order to execute the man now or wait as the Vice Admiral had ordered. That man may have been a much higher rank but he was not present for the situation befalling them, it was so fast paced and intense they anything could happen. They watched as Borkov clashed with the red head, as the battle raged to the east between the main guns and a collapsing wall, people dying everywhere. They watched as their Captain clashed with the man in armour. They had been told to expect a possible rescue attempt but this was something else altogether. It felt like war. The two men traded looks as they held their curved blades to Demetri?s neck. At any moment now they would take the life of a defenceless man. That was their job in this battle and they would do their best not to fail. 
"What do we do?!" one of them exclaimed with wild eyes. The other frowned as he did his best to keep his cool as he tried to figure out the best option. The marines had formed a line once more around the courtyard, protecting the execution stand, with only a few Revolutionaries past their battle line. Two being Braska Hextor and Clemens as they slashed with the two officers in charge of the operation other than the Vice Admiral, Captain Tia Rosemary and Lieutenant Commander Borkov Rosemar.y Both of them were surprising resistant, with strength and tricks up their sleeves that would cause considerable problems for the pair. However Clemens had shown the power she held to the Marine, he had underestimated her. During this battle Braska caught sight of Sendo and his confrontation. Seeing the woman fall and the mans reaction caused his heart to fall. This was the result of all wars. The loss of loved ones?

?Claw of the Dragon!? The blonde marine roared out in anger. Her large blade cut through the ground and slammed heavily into the katana that Braska gripped tightly. The pressure set a shockwave around them, tearing up the ground and knocking over any too close to their clash. The knight frowned as he felt the strain in the blade as a small crack slithered through the metal. It was true what they said about this woman?s sword, The Tenderizer. It had the power to cut through any guard. With all his might he pushed back against her attack and created some distance allowing him to go onto the offensive. 
*?Saviour!?* Once more the power of his inner chi flowed through his body, an energy of the mind and soul, and in a sudden burst of speed and power he fired forwards in an onslaught of attacks. Strike after strike from every direction, too quick to be caught by the naked eye for the average man. Tia on the other hand was no green to swordplay and was able to deflect each blow yet could not help the inevitable strength of her enemy that continually forced her back. So far Clemens had been the one closest to the execution stand; it was now Braska?s turn. He continued to overwhelm the marine while advancing closer and closer towards the stand. Though things were never so simple in the real world. At the perfect point Tai wrenched up his sword and repelled a downward slash giving her a brief opening to prepare one of her most terrifying attacks. The unblock able thrust. 
?Die you bastard! Talon of the Dragon!? In the small amount of distance that had been created in the opening she was able to bring down The Tenderizer and steam roll herself towards her armoured foe. 
_?Fast?!?_ Flashed in his mind. That was all that did before the blade appeared right in front of his torso. One would say luckily to Braska being able to twist his katana just in time to block the attack, but it was not blocked. The huge black sword of the Captain smashed straight through the katana turning it into a shower of shards. To avoid a fatal hit the knight threw himself to the side as quickly as he could only to be pierced through the left shoulder and dragged across the battlefield. Blood seeped under his helmet from what could only be his mouth as he took the hit and was pinned against the nearby wall not far from the execution stand. Pain slithered throughout his body, one never got used to being stabbed.

A hand slammed into his armoured chest plate. He did not actually feel it but it made a point. Tia stood in front of him with one hand on the hilt of her sword while the other had found its way around his neck, even though it was on armour. 
?You think I am about to let you Revolutionaries destroy the peace in Mayhen. No! I am the Captain of this Island; I will defend it at all costs. Lion of the Revolutionaries, right? Tch? no matter how hard you try, my conviction is stronger than yours!? The blonde haired woman snapped loudly at his face. Perhaps she was right, her conviction did surpass his. He had been so worried about everyone else he had not been focusing on his own fight at all. So worried about keeping everyone alive, about leading them he had completely forgotten his resolve. He was a knight. A knight of Shinpou? no, a Knight of the Sea. The Knight of Grand Line. The Knight of the People. He could not lose here. 
?Your Revolution ends he-? Tias? words were suddenly cut off as she felt a large metal boot slam directly into her stomach and send her flying across the battlefield. He did not particularly like to hit a woman so rudely but there was not much of a choice at the moment. The marine Captain groaned and coughed as she scrambled back to her feet, her blue glare burning into the armoured swordsman. Yet the next sight he performed cause sweat to trickle down her forehead, she had been too clumsy. Braska yanked The Tenderizer from his shoulder with a grunt and gave the blade a twirl.
*?Your conviction is strong, yes. Terrifyingly so. Though, there is something that surpasses conviction.? *Tia quickly picked up a regular marine sword and moved into her fighting stance. She was listening but was not about to leave herself so open again.
*?It is hope.? *The knight smoothly flowed into his own battle stance as his helmeted gaze focused upon the marine swordsmen. This was getting way too dangerous. 
?Not worth the risk?? Captain Rosemary muttered to herself before pointing towards the executioners. ?Enough of this! Kill the General now!? The order echoed around the battlefield for all to hear. The Revolutionaries suddenly become desperate and fought with all their strength trying to get to the execution stand. Even and Clemens and Sendo caught wind of the order but were swiftly blocked in case they attempted to make a dash to rescue him. The executioners looked to each other with fear as they were finally given the order but accepted the fate. Both their blades rose into the air above Demetris? head. The General looked over his friends and family fighting to save his life, his heart pounded against his chest and his body felt heavy.
*?I?m? so sorry?? *He said before lowering his head.
?Nooo! General!?
?We?re coming General, Hold on!?
?Don?t Die, General!?
?Please stooo~op!?
All the cries of his men rattled the courtyard, but it was not enough. The blades began to come down.

*?Lionheart Second.? *

A shockwave shook the foundation of the headquarters. It exploded through the ground and smashed directly into the execution stand. The firm structure suddenly cracked and buckled. Pieces flew off at every angle and within moments the huge structure collapsed. The executioners were threw off both sides of the stand while Demetri fell with the falling debris. Dust and dirt filled the air from the shockwave which have caused the ground to be torn up all the way to where the stand previously stood. Now, it was only a circle of rubble and broken wood and metal with the General laying in the middle. He had taken quite the tumble but was okay for the most part. The eyes of those present followed the direction of the earth shaping shockwave as he lead to the armoured swordsman. With a clank of metal on metal Braska rested The Tenderizer onto his shoulder.
*?I swear upon the name of God, I shall protect my brothers and sisters in arms. Have at you. World Government.?* The darkest aura shrouded Tia as she glared murderously towards the Revolutionary Knights? Captain. This insult was unforgivable.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 6, 2011)

*[?Black? Bart; Assault on Marine Base Horizon Pt 3]​*​
The bowls of the Marine base was dank and dark. The pirates pinched their noses in disgust as they transitioned from the fresh air of the small sea encompassed  island into the cesspit of the Marine sewage ducts.  Bart?s dark blue eyes narrow as the almost overbearing stench fills his nostrils. His heightened sense of smell betrays him as he comes close to throwing up in his own mouth.  ?If the Marines don?t kill us, this god forsaken smell might.? Bart gasps under his breath. Cupping his face with his hands he ducks though a opened grate and leads his small party further into the compound. At least the Devil Fruit?s augmentation on his eyes allowed him to see much better in this dank environments ambient  light.  ?We?ll split at this path boys.? Bart states lowly pointing half the group to the left.  ?Remember lads, don?t set it off until the appointed time.? Bart adds pulling a small pocket watch from his coats pocket. With a nod the group parts way both carrying several kegs of black powder. 

On the other side of the Marine base the other group of Pirates were doing about as well. It seemed that the Marines here either felt impervious on in their fortified walls, or felt these underground passages would never be used against them. ?Could this shit smell any worse?? a fodder pirate asks pulling boot from the slug with a sickening slurping sound. ?Do you forget where you are?? another asks in a nasally tone as he pinched his nose tightly. The first pirate turns an ill green looking back down to the bubbling sludge, ?Oh?yeah.? he mumbles clamping down on his nose as well. ?I wish I hadn?t showed last week.? another comments. This causes the entire party to pause and look back at the man. He looks back curiously before shrugging his shoulders. ?What, I take a bath once a month regardless if I need it or not.? he says proudly, ?This be throwing my routine off.? he adds slumping his shoulder in defeat just as quickly as he pulled them back in triumph. ?What do you mean?? another asks rolling his eyes while adjusting the weight of the barrel he was carrying. ?Well, I feel unusually sullied, so I need a bath, thus my schedule will be thrown off.? the man wines back shoulders still slumped.

?Oh, quit yer bellyachin?. We?re parting ways here, not forget the captains orders, I?ve seen him hang people from the yard arm for less.? the lead pirate lowly barks splitting the group in two. Parting ways one asks, ?Did you really see that?? The pirate just cuts a glance back, ?See what?? he asks. ?What you said about the Captain?? the first replies. ?No. I just wanted to keep those swabies in line.? he replies a sly grin spreading across his lips. Both pirates enjoy a good chuckle as they walk along. 

 ?Pray that time is on our side.? Bart says lowly peering down to his pocket watch. Snapping it shut he turns to his men whom are prepping the first of their kegs to explode.

*[Marine Base Horizon; Morning]*​
?Welcome back to Marine Base Horizon Ma?am!? the peppy young Marine shouts after being saluted by the two senior officers. With a pip in his step he escorts them though the opening into the main lobby of the base. Small beads of sweet formed on her brow which she quickly mops away with her sleeve. Looking out the window. The position of the sun told her that the attack would start in about fifteen minutes. That gave her and Twigg just enough time to start rifling through the archives to find the files in question. ?Well, if it isn?t Ivy of the Blades.? a sharp voice cuts though the air. The echoing of the bass in the man?s voice sent shudders down her spine. With a nervous gulp she quickly turns on a heel and salutes the man that was approaching. ?Seems you are as primp and proper as ever.? he says with a returning salute.  ?Lt. Long, how are you doing?? she asks utterly shocked to see him here. ?If this was a more relaxed environment Lt. Jr., I?d tell you to call me Hector. But in regards to your question. I?m fine.? he replies with a smug smile, ?What brings you to Horizon ahead of schedule?? he asks. _ ?What brings us here, Lt. is that we are adding information to a file we are building.?_ Twigg snaps cutting in on the conversation. 

A look of utter disdain crosses Long?s features, ?May I be as so inclined to ask what, Sir?? Hector asks taking a step back. _ ?I?m afraid its above your rank Lt. The only reason Lt. Jr. Wulf knows is because she is part of the field team.?_ Twigg barks roughly causing the man to cringe. ?Apologies sir.? Hector replies backing off more, ?Well I?ll take my leave then.? he says weakly, his pride hurt more then anything.  ?That was a close one.? Ivy mutters under her breath, she praised Oda that Twigg had such a powerful bluff, Hector Long was known as Iron Fanged Long for a reason.  ?We need to hurry, Bart will be starting phase two soon.? Ivy states quickening her pace almost to the point she was pulling Twigg along. 

*[Bowls of the Base]*​ 

Beads of sweet roll down the bridge of Bart?s nose. Pooling and collecting on the end the tip the weight of the sweat is finally enough to overcome gravity. As if in slow motion the bead of sweat plummets. With a small splash it explodes on the surface of the pocket watch that Bart is looking at. _ 10:25_  ?Five minutes.? Bart says lowly. Things had started to turn a bit more deadly for the pirates, there had been no alarms as of yet, meaning that they had gone undiscovered, but the activity in the base had increased dramatically. The two small groups of Pirates could here the Marines above head shuffling around. Going about their business and doing what Marines do. The rest of Bart?s crew too hold on with baited breath, they were close but things could still go all so wrong.

_30 seconds?.._
_??.15 seconds???._​_??..8 seconds.._​
Bart?s eyes narrow. The subtle twist of a knob catches his attention. His hand snaps clenched closing the pocket watch within. Snapping his head to the side he looks down a short corridor. Pulling his cutlass from its sheath he begins to break into a run,  ?Light the powder. They can?t stop us now!? is what he shots as he runs past his crew. The pirates stand there dumbfounded for a moment. But passing one another  a glance one pulls a pistol and holds it near the line of powder they had poured. Pulling they trigger the powder ignites and rushes down the laid trail as the pirates ran. As it did Bart?s boots echo off the ground as he nears a wooden push door.  ?Single Roulette Style; Queens over Jacks!? Bart shouts as the door opens. The Marine that walks though is caught by the blindsided attacks. Bart?s cutlass catches the man just about his midsection and slices clean across as Bart spins around the man.

The flesh blood on the clean blade sparkles in the light as the door slams closed. With pained whine the Marine falls to his knees while Bart pulled the cutlass high above his head. Pulling down the weapon enters the Marine?s spinal column and with a twist it is all but over.

*[Marine Base Horizon, Docks]*​
Heads turn on the ?Ark Royal?. At first it seemed like a low rumble of thunder, but soon it grew. In total eight explosions rocked Marine Base Horizon. The sea seemed to shake around the Black Bart Pirates as the very building shook on its foundations. Black stares quickly turned to blood lusted jeers as shouts of ?Fire the Canons? can be heard. Marines scramble in the chaos as the ship opens fire from both sides.  The world seems to slow as fragmented splinters fly under the strain of impact. Some Marines are lucky and they are killed by the volley of fire, others cry in agony as they are thrown about and pinned in place by flying splinters as long as short swords. As Bart?s pirates flooded from the vessel after another set of canon volleys one thing was overly clear. * Assault on Marine Base Horizon Had Begun.*

*[Dsurion; Setting Sail for new Destinations]​*​
Dsurion shook his head with a wide grin, Zero was back to his normal self, and it seemed that it was time for them to leave this place. Pulling his human hand to the side of his head he rubs his thumb and fingers together. A snap echoes over the ship which brings Frenzy from his toiling on the canons. With a hop the small creature quickly sets about the task of raising sail. Dsurion turns toward the horizon as the sun just started to rise. The scent of adventure hung in the air. But that is not what excited Dsurion. What excited this mad man was the prospect of getting stronger. Of getting revenge. And above all else, the fix of carnage and the thrill of taking a human life gave him. Sure one can call him depraved, and he probably wouldn?t deny that.  But one couldn?t deny that he was good at what he was doing. Casting a  glance back at the Captain Dsurion grins again then proceeds to walk toward the door that lead below deck, there were things that he had t o do and work on and preparations were almost done.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: The Traitor Known as Beverly Clemens*
Clemens watched as Borskov got back to his feet, a bit unsteadily she noticed. He was clearly still feeling the aftereffects of hurtling through her mirrors from a thousand feet up in the sky. It was a wonder he was even still conscious in fact. Clemens stole a brief glance over the rooftop, at the battle raging below them. Very soon it would reach a tipping point, and she suddenly felt a sense of urgency. If Braska needed help then she wanted to be there by his side to back him up. Without hesitation she moved in on Borskov, drawing her twin daggers in a flash of steel. Borskov staggered backwards several paces and pointed at her. "I know you," he said. Clemens shook her head. He was clearly trying to buy time to recover, or perhaps even playing possum. "You don't know me," she replied coolly. 

"Sure I do. Everyone in the Marines knows about you. You're the traitor who turned her back on justice and sided with the demons of Ohara." 

Clemens paused mid stride and narrowed her eyes at him. She hunched over slightly as if the words had struck her like an invisible punch to the stomach. _Is that what they say about me?_ Borskov smirked as he saw her take the bait. Slowly but surely his right hand snaked around to the back of his belt. "Yeah, you're quite infamous actually, the woman who caused the death of her own squadmates and attempted to kill her commanding officer. It's a cautionary tale which we tell the recruits."

"You have no idea what you're talking about..." Clemens replied through gritted teeth. 

_Four years ago/Arabasta...
Ensign Beverly Clemens took her position at the head of the firing squad and  leveled her pistol at the group of shackled Oharan scholars who were assembled side by side in an orderly row. One of the scholars, a middle aged professor with a thick gray beard, stared calmly into Clemens eyes. The force of his gaze caused her to look away. Years later he would confide to her that in that moment he knew she wouldn't pull the trigger. Clemens suddenly felt a strange emotion well up in the pit of her stomach, so foreign that she had to grasp for its meaning at first. Is this shame that I'm feeling? 

"Go ahead Clemens, give the order!"  

Clemens glanced over her shoulder at Commander Zane Garrick, the leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice and self proclaimed "Champion of Absolute Justice". He towered behind her like a hulking sentinel, blotting out the light of the high noon desert sun with his overgrown shadow. There was a glint in his eyes which told her that he was going to enjoy the coming bloodshed. She had seen it many times in the past. 

"What is their crime sir?" 

Garrick cast her an incredulous look. "Who cares," he stated flatly. "They've been deemed a threat to the World Government, and our orders are to eliminate them." 

"We've committed no crime," the professor exclaimed. "We are but humble scholars studying these ancient ruins..." 

"Shut up old man!" Garrick barked at him. "You've been searching for poneglyphs, which is a crime punishable by death!" He glanced back impatiently at Clemens. "Anytime now!" 

Clemens slowly nodded and took aim. Her throat felt as dry as cotton paper, and she observed with a sense of surrealness as the pistol in her grip began to tremble ever so slightly. When had that ever happened before? She had always been a cool customer. Vice Admiral Winchester's words suddenly came unbidden to her mind, 'Be careful what kind of Marine you become, before you suddenly wake up one day and find out that you've become the monster you swore to fight.'  Clemens turned towards Garrick, who was now growing increasingly impatient, and it suddenly dawned on her, with a truth so startling in its clarity that she almost felt her knees buckle. He's the monster...and so am I. In that moment Clemens wondered just how many innocents she had executed at his command, without a pause or even second glance. It was a question she was terrified to find the answer to.  

Clemens lowered her pistol. "I can't do this."_

_Right now... _
Before Clemens could move another step or say another word, suddenly a thundering shockwave struck the building. Clemens watched with wide eyed disbelief from the rooftop as the execution stand came crashing down like a house of cards. Amid the rising smoke and debris she could just make out the figure of Braska Hextor, his polished armor reflecting the pale light of the day, and his sword raised high over his head. 

"He did it...he actually did it," she muttered aloud with wonder. 

"Enjoy the temporary victory while you still can," Borskov chimed. 

Clemens cursed inwardly for taking her eyes off of him. In that instant she was engulfed by a net made of wire thin steel cables. A metal coil ran from the net to a remote control like device in Borskov's right hand. He thumbed a black button on the device. Clemens watched with horror as thick tendrils of electricity shot through the coil and into the net. She screamed in agony as white hot heat surged through her body, so much pain that she couldn't even move or think, let alone form a mirror. 

Borskov sighed. "I hate to see a pretty woman cry, but alas I am a servant of justice, and unlike you I will do what must be done to protect that justice." He said this with genuine pity as he cranked up the voltage to its maximum level.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 6, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion; Setting Sail for new Destinations]​*
> Dsurion shook his head with a wide grin, Zero was back to his normal self, and it seemed that it was time for them to leave this place. Pulling his human hand to the side of his head he rubs his thumb and fingers together. A snap echoes over the ship which brings Frenzy from his toiling on the canons. With a hop the small creature quickly sets about the task of raising sail. Dsurion turns toward the horizon as the sun just started to rise. The scent of adventure hung in the air. But that is not what excited Dsurion. What excited this mad man was the prospect of getting stronger. Of getting revenge. And above all else, the fix of carnage and the thrill of taking a human life gave him. Sure one can call him depraved, and he probably wouldn?t deny that.  But one couldn?t deny that he was good at what he was doing. Casting a  glance back at the Captain Dsurion grins again then proceeds to walk toward the door that lead below deck, there were things that he had t o do and work on and preparations were almost done.



*Zero: Departure, Switch, Appearance*

Zero was at the helm, turning the wheel, looking down at his compass, before turning the wheel a bit more. Dsurion was going back and forth between the deck and below deck, shooting the cannons from time to time. This went on for a while, and the hours turned into days.

"Land o'hoy cap'n!" Dsurion yelled, pointing his mechanical arm towards the small bump far into the horizon. A long turn to the left and they were on course. It didn't take them long to get a better look at the island. Zero had switched with Dsurion, who was now steering the ship. He took out his binoculars. They had been fixed up by Dsurion, making it possible to see the facial expressions on the marines on the dock, while a marine binocular would have a hard time seeing what kind of ship they where on at that range.
*
"About thirty percent of the visible town have a marine or world governemt flag. The marines seems to be patroling the streets..."*

Zero's brain was back int high gear now, he was calculating the possibilities, and thinking of what to do next. After about thirty seconds, he spoke again. 

*"Switch the flag to a marine flag. We also need to change into marine attire. I will change first, then I will take the helm while you change and switch the flag."*

About 15 minutes later, the two docked at the harbour. A marine came strolling to welcome them. _"Welcome sir!" _the young man said respectfully, saluting to Zero. *"A pleasure to meet you. What is your name?"* he said, trying to sound respectful but autoritary towards the young marine. By the expression of the man to judge, it seemed to be working. _"Ensign Rudolf Strange sir! May I ask what your name is?"_ he asked. Zero faked a smile, before anwering. *"Lt. John Smith, I am here for a surprise inspection from the higher-ups. And this is my assistant, Lt. Jr. Dick Dickins."*

The young marine was taken aback, but straigtened his back, and escorted the two pirates to the base, where they would be sleeping.
A menovolet grin sneaked onto Zero's features as he walked slowly right into a highly secure marine HQ.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 6, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Arc slowly awoke from his unconscious state. The sting of his burns caused him to cringe a little, but nonetheless, he lifted himself to a sitting position. Great! So you're finally awake!? Arc looked up to see Rose leaning over him. It would be bad if a lil' ol' explosion like that could take out someone in my crew Rose smiled. Hang on there Rose...He still never accepted the offer. But he's gonna! There's no way he could resist the awesomeness of our crew!!! she puffed.
> 
> Arc looked around at the destruction caused by the explosion. Almost everything was reduced to ash. Remnant embers still burned here and there, consuming the last bit of life out of and completely blackening the remains of the few barely standing trees and shrubs. Arc struggled to his feet. H-Hey!? You shouldn't start walking just yet! You need to rest for a bit. but there was something Arc needed to see. Something he had to know. Where are you going!? Rose yelled as Arc started to walk away, and Rose chasing after him.
> 
> ...



Arc's savage cry reverberated through the charred remains of the forest, a heartbreaking sound mixed with equal parts fury and pain. Rose cast Arc a sympathetic and yet slightly puzzled look as he did this. He was obviously very sad about losing someone, probably whoever had been in that grave. Maybe a friend, or a loved one she figured. During moments like this she couldn't help but wonder the way other people tended to carry around their grief within, letting it fester and build up, until it was something so heavy and stifling that you had to drag it around your neck like an unseen anchor. Maybe it was just the way she was built, but Rose never dwelt on such things as loss and regret. Every new day brought the promise of adventure, and she was still young enough, _and foolish enough_, to think that such days would never end. 

Rose crouched beside Arc and patted him on the back, oblivious to the fact that she was still wearing oversized pajamas, her reddish blond hair standing out in wild swirls. "Me and my crew are tough, so you don't have to worry about hurtin us. And I certainly don't plan on dyin anytime soon. See I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen," she said with a grin. Rose stood up and pointed at just about where the gravestone would've been. "Whatever was here..." She paused and pointed at his heart. "You can just as easily carry in there." 

With a shrug Rose walked away and gestured at the others that it was time to go, time to move onto the next adventure. Any pretense of trying to kidnap Arc had gone up in flames along with the forest. If he wanted to join, then he would, and if he didn't, well there were certainly other talking gorilla's in the sea. The sudden mental image of a beach filled with countless surfing gorillas suddenly popped into her mind, causing Rose to giggle madly with delight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 7, 2011)

*Bro Pirates~ CP4 Arc​*
Katsuo watched in amazement as Hornet shot through the air with the miraculous liquid that only he could control, known as Pitch. The captain's abilities still caught Katsuo's attention, even after they'd be fighting side by side for quite some time. It was the flexibility of the pitch that Katsuo truly admired. As the rest of the crew looked confused or dumbfounded as Hornet started causing major problems for the enemy, Katsuo smirks, his whiskers moving up on his face as he stood up. "That's our captain, nya~" He said simply. However, even Katsuo was impressed by the number of marines that poured out in response. He smiles, "This will only help me get stronger, nya!!" He roared or rather screeched. The cat pounced from the deck, landing on the ground. Marines carrying rifles and swords were charging and he looks at the Smiling Bear. Then back at these marines. "You've sure come a long way, nya..." He told himself, unsheathing his katana with both of his hands. He got in stance, feet wide as his shoulders. His tail swayed side to side, while the sword was clutched tightly in his hands. "Bring it on, nya!" The cat yelled.

Those marines who had been so bravely charged suddenly stopped, pressing their heels against the ground. Standing there was... what appeared to be a humanoid cat! He was also holding a sword like some kind of samurai. 

Needless to say, despite all of the special combat training that these marines had went through to get this far, they weren't prepared for talking cats holding swords. One of them however gritted his teeth. He had to look past this strangeness. All he knew was that this strange cat was an enemy; a pirate. "Don't be intimidated!" He shouted to his fellow marines. "We can take a damn pussy cat!" The marine rushed forward and his fellow marines exchanged looks, before nodding and following suit. Although they had momentarily ceased movement, they were now charging at the same speed and anger as before.

Katsuo simply rolled his large eyes, "How annoying, nya..." He muttered. He still didn't move though. The marines were nearing, but he didn't take a single step until the marine who had encouraged his comrades to move on raised his sword at him. Before he could even bring down the criminal, Katsuo sliced through his body with one swift swing of the blade. He dropped to the ground like a fly and Katsuo's eyes are narrowed as he stares down the marines. Unknown to these marines, Katsuo and his crewmates had faced hordes of marines before even if they weren't this large. The Bro Pirates were also incredibly headstrong and had a strange tendency to stick together no matter the situation. Seeing the dangerous nature in Katsuo's eyes had caused these marines to consider their next step. Katsuo on the other hand knew exactly what he wanted to do.

"I don't have time for you guys, nya. I have to meet up with my captain, nya." He told them. "So get out of my way." Strangely, the nya suffix was missing from this sentence and when he said it, a demonic aura started to form aroundd Katsuo. The marines shake and quiver, before one of them raises a finger and points... "It can't be!" He yelled. "It's the demon cat!" This was followed by several startled screams as they recognized the dangerous cat for who he was. Katsuo, still in a mode of seriousness, rushed forward and cut through the marine with ease. "Told ya to get out of my way, nya." He said simply, before going after the next set of fodder.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 7, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown

Sandrei​*
The situation had quickly erupted from calming the big oaf to suddenly the Don pulling out a trump card and setting off explosives throughout the island. They would have been in a big trouble if it were not for the quick thinking of Rose and her bubble power which was able to securely escort the crew through the air to a safe point of the island. Once they landed everyone began to recover as best they could, with Arc still unconscious. The large Fishman muttered as he looked over his yellow curtain-cloak, it had been torn and shredded and now burnt thanks to all the battles they had gone through. With a grumble he pulled it off and tossed it aside. While it may have not even been real clothing and just a curtain he had acquired on Windhill island he had worn it through his battle in Aquapolis and even during the joining of the crew officially. Sandrei was not one for sentimental value but that thick cloth had been with him a good long time and losing was something he was not overly happy with. It was about time he got himself some more clothing anyway, the smartest idea would have been to grab some in Aquapolis but he would need to improvise on their next destination. 

The thoughts of his curtain-cloak drifted aside as the devil fruit zoan user awoke from his slumber. As usual it was Rose who leapt into conversation with him as Sandrei leant upon the remains of a tree with his hands slipped into his pockets. His foot patted against the floor a few times as he watched the exchange, it was very brief. So brief in fact it was only Rose talking and Arc sulking. After a few moments the wounded human began to drag himself into the forest with their Captain following after him. Hawkins looked to Sandrei who let out a soft sigh and pushed himself from the tree to slowly walk after their Captain. They reached the remains of a gravestone, Sandrei did not fully clock at first the situation but Ten seemed to reveal it somewhat. What came next was a mighty roar and cry from the hairy human as he expressed his fears. Like the rest of the crew the shark watched the man bellow out, while wearing a stern expression of unwavering calmness. He too had felt the pain of loss, his crew so long ago. However during all those years in the Blizzard Gaol and meeting Rose he had learnt that one could not focus upon past losses. The adventure had to go on. As expected Rose once again took the centre stage and patted the human on the back, still dressed in her pajamas. 
"Me and my crew are tough, so you don't have to worry about hurtin us. And I certainly don't plan on dyin anytime soon. See I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen," she said with a grin. Rose stood up and pointed at just about where the gravestone would've been. "Whatever was here..." She paused and pointed at his heart. "You can just as easily carry in there." And with that they took their leave, the Fishman being first to follow the indication to move on. 

Once the Phoenix Dawn was found Sandrei quickly began to inspect the ship for damaged from the explosion. He had been unable to gather any wood from the trees here, as great as they were; he would have to make do with whatever came next. It was a shame; the wood here was perfect for construction. That would wait, however.
*“I’ll prepare the ship to leave.”*The shark said as he moved along the deck. The Phoenix Dawn would set sail soon but the door was open to the human, Arc, to join them on their adventure…


----------



## Noitora (Aug 7, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Hornet Havoc​*
The Bro Pirate Captain charged towards the massive fortress across the grounds of the Port with marines being smashed out of his path in his advance. The sounds of cries behind him was an indication that is crew had just arrived on the port, luckily his first strike was able to keep the attention of any canons as it was so random. For a heavily guarded fort they had gotten lazy after so long of never being interfered with. Possibly the fact that the Cipher Pol agents were present was another reason for them being lax. 
*?Getta outta the way~ Or ya? gonna pay~!?* Hornet rapped loudly as he sprinted forwards, black Pitch twirled around his body constant ramming into attacks and bouncing back bullets, for those who were able to avoid being punched the face that was. A few marines who saw him coming closer and closer to the fortress gates, who had also witnessed their comrades being pummelled staggered back onto their behinds, eyes widen and mouth dropped. 
?T-that?s Buzzin? Hornet! The strongest pirate in North Blue!? One yelled out as he pointed towards the dark skinned man heading their way. The second marine shook his head intently, to think someone like that had come here. Was it to pick a fight with the agents? Having them here was a bad idea to begin with. Suddenly a well dressed but furious foot slammed into the ground beside the two fear struck marines. Their eyes t railed up the mans body until they reached his face. It was one of the CP4 agents. 
?If you?re gonna piss yourself get the fuck outta here. Strongest pirate? All trash to someone like me.? Nureno glared angrily to the two men in white who briefly traded looks with each other before scampering off to warn the rest of the fortress. Their hopes rested on the brown haired agent. 

All the marines in his path had now been beaten down and any left were being man handled by the rest of his crew. As Hornet closed the distance between himself and the fortress door he saw a well dressed man standing in the pathway with his hands in his pocket. His eyes narrowed as the man seemed completely laid back even though he was all that stood between the charging Pirate and the fortress. He must have been an agent? That question was swiftly answered as a word slipped from the mans lips and within a flash of light he suddenly appeared in front of Hornet.
?Soru.? His fist, more powerful than the Captain anticipated, impacted directly into his stomach which sent him flying backwards and rolling along the floor. Hornet ended up with his feet in the air and balancing on his head and shoulders. The agent began to slowly advance while in one smooth motion he pulled off his black jacket.
?Strongest Pirate in North Blue eh? What a load of shit. I?m Nureno Libsen, a CP4 agent. Know what that means?? A grin grew over his lips as he believed he was going to demolish another weakling in a long road of weaklings.
?You?re fuckin? dead asshole.? However when he was spoken back too, a vein pumped in his forehead and his teeth gritted aggressively. 
*??ey,?ey.? *Came from the pirates? lips as he shuffled back onto his feet, slowly raising from the ground, his long white scarf fluttering in the strong winds of Port Light. Nureno stopped mid stride and glared monstrously at the mouthy bastard.
*?Caught me off guard there~ Don?t be getting? all excited idiot. I?mma whallop ya mutha fucka, better be ready, Yo??* A smile curved up in the corner of Hornets lips. That was it. In another flash of light and the word Soru Libsen suddenly appeared behind the Captain while he roared out louder than any normal man could.
?DON?T GET MOUTHY YOU PIECE OF SHIT!? 

?What??? The agent notice he had stopped his kick just before it made contact. His eyes widened in disbelief and rage as he saw the hand of the pirate wrapped around his shin.
?That shit... is impossible?? With those words he found himself being thrown across the Port grounds and being slammed into the ground. Though, he was not an agent for nothing and was quick to bounce back to his feet with a grunt. Hornet watched the man curiously. He had an ability that was quick, faster than light even. It was something he would need to overcome but after fighting Sibera a martial artist like this was not going to be a big problem to handle. Maybe. In reality Hornet was terrible at judging anyone?s strength level. 
*?Yo, idiot!? *The Captain called out. Blood pumped manically in Nureno?s forehead as he was addressed.* ?You took a young girl, right? She better still be here! I?m taken her back!? *The confidence in his voice was unbelievable. He and his crew were attacking a marine compound of this magnitude and honestly believed they could win. It was laughable. So laughable that the agent roared out in a disgusting and angry laughter.
?You fucking stupid!? Even if we have the little bitch you ain?t taking her no where. Soru!? Again Nureno appeared in front of Hornet. The pair began to trade blows, blocking some and taking others.
?Just fuckin? di-!? The sentence cut off with the pirates fist colliding with his jaw. The pair continued their punch up as the rest of the crew continued their advance through the second wave of marines. Inside the fortress the agents and Shenya had taken to the balcony to silently watch the assault from above.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 7, 2011)

*[Horizon Assault Pt 5 II]​*Time seemed to grind to a halt for Bart, his eyes widen, the Marine before him didn?t matter. His eyes were focused on the room and Long?s weapons as they slowly started to fall toward Ivy?s head. Holding his breath he turns to the Marine and thrust forward with his cutlass as well as the Black Jack. The steel of the sword cuts into the man?s stomach while the edge of the pistol stabs into the man?s neck, with a twist Bart almost decapitates the man as he shoves him off. He allows the two weapons to stay with the Marine as he turns toward the Archive. The breath that he held pours from his mouth as dose saliva and foam. He recalls what Isabelle told him about this Soru that she was learning. Then to his failures to replicate the movement that she showed him. The basics even alluded him. But a great warrior of times past once said that in times of great stress or in times of great direness one would be surprised with what they could do.  Bart?s eyes clench tightly as he throws his left hand toward the two, he says something. But even to him he cannot make out what it was. 

Time seems to quickly flow freely again. The Archive Floor splinters under the impact of Long?s attack and a cloud of sawdust covers the room.

*[Doc Whiskey; Jolly Rogers and a Good Trip]​*​
_ ?That?s it! I can?t take it no longer!?_ Khann roars leaping from Doc?s lips. Spinning in mid air he angles himself so that he is falling toward Doc?s face. _ ?I?ll teach you to snore so loudly!?_ the pipe complains as he plummets toward its owner. Moments later the light sound of wooden teeth sinking into flesh can be heard. A long pause annoys the pipe as it opens it closed eyes. Narrowing them he looks down to Doc whom was still sound asleep. _ ?How??_ it tries to asks in a muffled tone. But before the pipe can finish the sentiment Doc?s good eye snaps open. Blood veins rise to the surface of the white of the eye as the pain courses from the tip of his nose to his brain.  A pained scream escapes the Pirate?s lips as he flails about in his hammock. The chaos caused by the bite causes the sleeping aid to spiral up around the man spinning ninety to nothing until all that was left was a nice compact orb. Fingers, toes and the end of Kahn jut from openings in the netted bed. One eye can be seen in the darkness, and all that feels that eye is a stream of tears. Looking down all Doc sees are the seas.

 ?Oh shit.? Doc cries as he feels the tension on the hammock start to give.  ?Can?t swim?? he mumbles just before the hammock back lashes and begins to spin counter of what it was. The orb quickly distorts and elongates until it flips and dumps toward the sea. It bounces harshly several times as a splash can be heard coming from the water below. 

_ ?Don?t let go DOC!?_ Khan shouts as the hammock remains pulled taught.  ?I don?t plan too, but that was a good flip flop.? Doc cried as he swung feet above the water. Following his outstretched body back up to the hammock one can see that Doc just saved himself by grabbing onto the mesh of the bed with his toes, thus the reason that he lost a flip flop to the ocean below. _ ?Pull us UP!?_ Khan cries somehow producing tears.  ?Don?t see why you?re so worried, you float. I sink like an anchor.? Doc gripes feeling his toes starting to go numb.  ?Dammit.? he sighs that stream of tears returning.

*[Some time Later]*​
 ?That was scary..? Doc mumbles lowly shuffling along the deck with only one flip flop as he walked toward the crew area of the ship, he needed to get to his suit case and his other pair of flip flops, as walking in this manner hurt Doc?s feet. As he rounded the main part of the deck he sees the Captain; Joseph. 



			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> "There's nothing there... Oh well! That is where we shall head!"



Is what is said by the Captain as Doc walked up. Looking over his Captain?s shoulder as he walked pass him he sees a knife stuck in the middle of the sea on a map. Doc?s eye narrows as he looks at it, then looking to Joseph he pauses. Then looking back to the dagger he forces himself to stop.  ?That?s not a destination!? Doc shouts eye white, teeth jagged and tongue jutting out of his mouth like a lightning bolt.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 7, 2011)

*Zero: Something is sturring*

Three days have went by since the diabolic Zero pirates simply walked into a marine HQ. It was almost to easy. Maybe they didn't expect anybody to mess with such a huge force of marine, but whatever the reason, they had successfully infiltrated it with minimal amount of planning. None in fact. This was something Zero had thought of in mere seconds after seeing the amount of marines on the island.

A voice echoed in the rather respectable room he had been assigned. _"Lt. Smith, sir, we seem to have a problem. A troublemaker have entered the premise."_

*"I will be there in a few."* he said, smiling. Finally some action. He had studied the marines on the island, and he had gotten a good grasp on what was going on here. It seemed that this was a project by the world government. A way to find out if it was possible to control a community with power. And to create new ways of control over the subjects. He had nothing against this kind of power, but only if he was the one to have it.

He walked out to the courtyard, towards where the troublemaker was seen.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 7, 2011)

Revoltionary Knights. 

He put her down gently, ignoring the explosion that shook the ground – his focus remained on his friend. He wiped the blood from her mouth with a napkin in his sack. Shyla just seemed like she was asleep. Sendo’s teeth were clenched hard. A promise is a promise – he would celebrate her life and not mourn the loss of it. The hardest promise he had ever had to make. He closed his eyes and took a large deep breath. He remembered all the good times they had, how fond the entire group were of her, her stupid pranks, her infectious smile, her…

The emotions were overwhelming and though Sendo had a forced smile on his face the tears just flowed on their own.

“These tears don’t count, Shyla. I’m still good to my word. I’m…”

A scream ripped through the battlefield. It was different from the others which were short, sharp cries of agony. This was longer – like someone was being tortured. Sendo looked immediately to where it came from. 

Clemens, she was in an impossible situation. Her body trapped in a devilish net and the sparks of electricity were visible as they coursed through her body. If this kept up then she would share the same fate as Shyla.

*“Not. One. More.”* Sendo said in what sounded like a growl. “Go and reinforce Braska’s men. Keep the objective in mind.” He told his troops, pointing towards Demetri.

“Keep casualties to a minimum….” The last part he had to fight himself to say. His inner rage wanted to order them to kill them all – but that would be like spitting on Shyla’s grave. _“Never change”_. She had said it with her dying words. He would honour that.

Sendo, having dealt with his army ran to the aid of Clemens an army of enraged Marines in front of him. He barely noticed them. He pulled out a piece of marble and out of nowhere was a regal set of stairs that went up at least four stories high. A piece of the marble pyramid of Selanoon. The pyramid was said to be a gateway to ‘a world in the clouds’ – whatever that meant. He bounded up the stairs, the adrenaline pumping as Clemens screams drew nearer. The stairs connected to the rooftop of where she was. Borskov turned around in alarm as the wild looking man raced up the stairs,

“What the…”

“Let. Her. Go!!” Sendo yelled, pulling a piece of rusted metal from his pack, the stairs disintegrating behind him as his foot reached the rooftop, sending who ever was following plummeting a few stories.


Borskov with a swift and fluid motion pulled up his leg and executed a perfect front snap kick, activating the blades in his boots, at an unprotected Sendo. His blade was met, not with the soft flesh of a human, but with heavy iron as a shield came out of thin air. Sendo charged into him, still in a rage sending him reeling backwards. Borskov realised where he was heading and just before he lost his balance and fell into the same metal net that was torturing Clemens, he stabbed his finger at the button and switched off the electricity.

Sendo was no fighter. He had got lucky and taken the experienced marine unawares. He had to press the attack. Borskov rolled neatly off the ground and was almost immediately on his feet when a charging Sendo came at him once more.

“What the hell kind of powers do you have?” he said looking for a clue. His analytical mind sifted through what he had just seen. The stairs were not there before and they appeared, and now had disappeared. Same with that shield. The power to make things appear out of nothing?

The wild man kept up his assault, charging once more at the inventor, not allowing any thinking time at all. A punch was thrown, but it was sloppy and easily dodged, resulting in Borskov grabbing Sendo’s wrist. But it was Borskov who grimaced as excruciating and unexpected pain pierced through his hand as it was stabbed with a sword that was not there before. 

“Shit!” he said, already weakened by Clemens and having to deal with an unknown quantity such as this. A tactical retreat? He looked at Clemens under the net. If she regained her senses he had no chance in a two on one. This new person certainly had interesting powers but was undisciplined and was all rage. He could take him.

Borskov jumped back and Sendo was now in between him and Clemens. There was a pause.

“You have quite interesti…” he started. Sendo wasn’t letting him talk, he still pushed, as tired as he was, about to pull out something else from his sack. Borskov’s eyes lit up. He couldn’t summon things out of nowhere – they originated from that sack! 

Before this crazed man could do anything, Borskov took the initiative, moving faster than Sendo thanks to military training. A red ball was thrown and he watched it explode. A Red Pepper gas bomb. It would bring tears to his eyes and slow him down enough for him to either remove the bag or to fire his seastone net. 

“I…*cough*…I’ve fought through worse …tears… than this!” Sendo yelled defiantly as the pepper made tears flow down his cheeks and caused him to cough. Borskov was taken aback by the sheer will of this man – just what was pushing him so hard? He saw the hand pull out something from the bag – he wasn’t sure what it was.

Borskov’s legs were ready to evade, he would sidestep and use his preventive strategy, then the unpredictability of the match up would be gone and victory would be assured. He watched as Sendo yelled, actually more like screamed, with a small piece of wood in his hands.

“Wood? What could…?” Borskov said, his body already starting to shift to the side, but it was no use. Borskov looked in disbelief as a massive galleon appeared and hit his entire body, throwing him off the building, his mind already turning black after taking a completely insane attack. He felt 5 ribs and his pelvis break and was suffering from concussion. He would have fallen into blissful unconsciousness were it not for the sharp and horrid pain every time he took a breath. Dazed as he was he had enough will to activate the springs in his boots.

Sendo dropped to his knees, utterly exhausted. He couldn’t even think as his lungs burned after the relentless attack “Clemens….you…better not….be dead….” He panted, turned around and lay on his back, “cos….you’re gonna have to…..carry me off this damn….building.”

His heart sank as he saw a bruised and bloodied Borskov flying through the air, the springs on his boots propelling him back up and over the two Knights. His arm was pointed towards the pair of them. 

*“Seastone net cannon!”*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Zero: Something is sturring*
> 
> Three days have went by since the diabolic Zero pirates simply walked into a marine HQ. It was almost to easy. Maybe they didn't expect anybody to mess with such a huge force of marine, but whatever the reason, they had successfully infiltrated it with minimal amount of planning. None in fact. This was something Zero had thought of in mere seconds after seeing the amount of marines on the island.
> 
> ...



The Destroyer of Marines










​ 
?What's going on?!? Some of the marines shout, ?Wasn't that bastard just over here?!? They continue the search for the trespasser, however there seems to be no sign of him anywhere, one man couldn't just vanish so damn easily, could he?! The man had a couple of marines chasing him, however his strength would prove to be far more capable than just a handful being able to take him down, it would take at least a dozen or more to capture him because of how swift and cunning he could be, ?Damn it this is ridiculous! How is it that we can't even capture one man?!? One of the marines came to a halt beside a building, and he looked around, ?Shit I got lost from my group, this is not good.?

?Not good for you anyways.? A voice called, and then suddenly crack, crack, crack, SLICE! BOOOM!! A couple of obviously dead marines come flying out of the building behind the lone marine, and a man with two swords walks out of the hole he made with a vicious smirk, the smoke all around him. This man's name is Kremor Zarkath, a swordsman who carries twin swords that he calls Diablo Twins, ?On the contrary, it's just another rabbit in the hole to me!? Zarkath grins as he raises one of the swords into the air, and slices down towards the Marine, however the Marine barely manages to dodge the strike in time, ?Oh? You're not like those other random nobodies they send to attack me. Still boring though, isn't there anyone on this island who can give me a challenge?!?

?Y-you bastard!!? The marine attempted to aim his gun at Zarkath, however before he could even get it into position, Zarkath grabbed his head and tossed him to the ground, then smashed his hand into the ground with his foot, ?GUUUUAGH!?

?See? Like I said, still boring.? Zarkath smirked at the marine, ?You didn't really think I was going to let you point that gun at me, did you?? Zarkath raised his head as he heard foot steps behind him, and he turned around to see who was coming, ?Oh? It looks like someone fun has actually shown up for a change, this guy definitely isn't your ordinary marine.?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 7, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
The execution stand had been toppled and now Demetri lay sprawled in the wreckage, coughing in pain and to get the dust from his throat. It was painful fall, that was for certain, but it was better than having his head lopped off. He let out a small groan as pain pinged through his body while his gaze ran over the battlefield. Everyone seemed overjoyed that their General had been saved from death, being only inches from it. The man in armour stood some distance from him with a large black sword over his shoulder, gleaming in the light and stood tall. A smile touched his lips slightly. This was a man who not overly deceived the marines with such a nasty trick he was prepared to take the mantle of monster for what he believed in. The world still had men like him. However the General was still very much trapped by his seastone cuffs in an awkward position. The battle continued, they were not out of the woods yet. Meanwhile no too far from the battle but far enough to not have a true grasp on what was occurring the Vice Admiral held up the crumbling school with his beard Devil Fruit, the cries from inside still yelling for help. Sweat trickled down his forehead; he had to find those children before it was too late. Inside the school hallways his beard slithered about in search of life, following the vibrations of the sound. The strands of hair came closer and closer to one of the den den mushis. 

In a flash of speed the marine Captain, Tia, fired towards the Revolutionary Knight Captain. 
“Claw of the Dragon!” She roared out in anger. Her eyes were narrowed and her hands clasped tightly around a marine sabre. With the loss of her sword the Tenderizer she could no longer take things easy. She of all people knew the strength of the blade and in the hands of a swordsman made them terrifying. Allowing that Knight to get his hands on it was the worst possible scenario which was proved by him tearing down the execution stand. 
*“Templar.”* The knight began to spin on the spot until the speed made him appear like a blur and his entire body rotated towards the attacking marine. Both blades clashed, Braska actually being stopped mid swing. Even with such a powerful blade Tia’s strength was not to be underestimated. As their blades impacted a shockwave exploded around them. The sound of Clemens screaming sent a shiver down his spine. Even during the intense fighting he heard her cry and desperately wished to go to her aid. However something else caught the corner of his eye, Sendo. The man had rushed to her rescue, seemingly his trust in the man had not been misplaced.
“It doesn’t matter what you’ve done.” She began with both their faces rather close to each others. “The order to kill him has been released. The first person to get to the scummy General now decides his fate. All it takes is a single marine.” After hearing this Braska decided it was time for a change of tact. Building up his inner chi he forced his power against the marine and was able to briefly push her away from his own blade. In that brief moment he darted his eyes back towards the fighting army. It was no longer one line against another; it was two armies in a mass of fighting. The knight raised his blade high and roared out.
*“Revolutionaries! Hold your ground, do not falter, do not fall, and do not let a single marine get to the General! Fight them off at all costs!”* That would have to do it. He would get to Demetri himself, before any marine.

Suddenly Tia reappeared at his side with her blade being swung in a sideways slash towards his torso. To counter it his own sword swung downwards and completely shattered the marines’ sword on contact, much like what had occurred to his katana previously. With a twist of his wrist he directed the blade towards the Captain a moment after though she was also a quick thinker and had grasped the hilt of the katana under his cloak and drawn it jus in time to deflect the counterattack. The pair skidded away from each other due to the impact but they were quick to once again lock blades. Braska noticed a glimpse of shock in her eye as a man on top of a building beside them had been badly wounded and toppled over the side. That had to have been her brother, Borkov. He was not familiar with their relationship but by the feeling of the pressure against his blade he could guess she was the secretly protective type. Her eyes suddenly widened with anger as she forced Braska back and sent him skidding over the courtyard ground. He quickly regained his balance; sweat ran down his skin under his helmet. This woman was about to do something big. 
“I don’t believe my men were forced like this… it is… disgusting. We are marines. To think a rabble like you… unforgivable.” The knight agreed somewhat. It was surprising that a smaller and less experienced force had been able to overwhelm the marines like this, but he put it down to one thing.
*“Captain Tia Rosemary. You may have the larger and more powerful army, yet while you have the conviction that is unmatched your men do not. They fight here today for their pay or luke warm justice. Each and every man and women fighting under my banner this day fight with a resolve you could not imagine. I apologise but I believe it is time we ended this.”* Even in the heat of battle the swordsman always remembered his manners. 

Both swordsmen stared at each other intently as they prepared for their final attacks. Both were confident in their success. Both their blades came up to the sides and pointed upwards as they took strong battle stances. The power formed in their hearts and souls as they prepared to unleash their most powerful attacks. In a swirl of an illusion a might dragon formed over the back of Tia which caused everyone in the battlefield to momentarily cease their fighting and watch in awe and horror. The woman seemed to grit her teeth intensely as she forced all her power into her arms. Braska continued to wear a stern and collected expression behind his helmet, it had to be fate. An image formed at his back, much like in the jungle, of a demon knight holding a sword the size of a building in the same stance as Braska.  
*“The Knight shall slay the dragon this day.” *Tia did not reply. The Revolutionaries and marines watched intently at the battle before them as they waited for that small sound that would begin their clash. Then it came. The sound of a sword hitting the ground as someone dropped it. The very moment that clang occurred both the knight and marine shot towards each other with both monstrous illusions formed over them. 

*“Knight of the Round!”  *“Heart of the Dragon!”

As they came into contact a huge explosion of dust and their images clashing erupted over the battlefield. A shockwave sent people tumbling over and caused the ground to crack in every direction away from the clash. A huge cloud covered them both but within moments after their impact Tia flew out of the cloud with her sword cut in two and a cut down her body. She slammed into a piece of broken wall and flopped down the wall in a limp motion. Blood trickled down her chin as she tiredly gazed at the image in the cloud.
“Damn... you…” Escaped her lips before her eyes slowly came to a close and she drifted into a cold slumber. She would likely be unconscious for a good long while, if not die from that wound without treatment. The cloud settled and there stood the Knight of Shinpou with The Tenderizer dug into the ground from the power in his attack. He let out an exhausted sigh through the mouth of his helmet before using the sword as support. An attack like that was never used lightly; the strain on his muscles was something that was never a pleasure to experience. None the less with the enemy Captain defeated things had to get better from here. Slowly he reached down and lifted a key that he had cut from her body in the attack. The key to the seastone cuffs wrapped around Demetri’s wrists. 
*“With this we can win…” *The knight quickly turned to see if he could see the state of Clemens and Sendo. After they had wounded the brother he was too caught up in his own battle to see how they fared. However something much more dangerous caught his eye. Worry covered his expression behind his helmet as the tall form of an old man strode slowly across the rooftop of a nearby building, his bard stretched out into what seemed to be hundreds of spears all connected to his chin. It was Vice Admiral Isham.
_“Well played Revolutionaries… to think you would use such a tactic to lure me away.”_ His gaze lingered on Clemens, the woman who must have given them the information on him. 
_“But there is no helping it… I have returned to the battlefield.”_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 7, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: Spit on Your Justice *
Clemens writhed about in agony as crackling tendrils of electricity surged through her body. The sharp tang of ozone and smoking flesh drifted under her nostrils, and she suddenly realized with a macabre sense of wonder that it was the smell of her own sizzling skin. _Would you like your redhead well done?_ she thought, which promptly sent her into wild hysterics of laughter, mixed with tears of pain and the grim realization that she was going to die. Borskov fixed Clemens with a slightly unnerved frown at her mad howl of laughter. 

As she began to waver in and out of consciousness, Clemens heard a voice cry out, full of potent rage and conviction. “Let. Her. Go!!” If she had known that her screams would attract the attention of a comrade, then she would've screamed even louder. A thin wisp of a smile forced its way onto her lips as she felt everything around her go dark, even through the wall of paralyzing pain. _Is that Braska come to save me? My very own personal knight in shining armor. Maybe I won't die after all._ If you had told her in that moment that it was Sendo come to help her, trip trapping over a thousand year old column of stairs like a half assed daredevil, Clemens would've laughed incredulously and asked you to tell another good one. 

In the darkness that followed, Clemens dreamed of her father, who would often take her as a child to see the newly built ships in the drydocks of Water 7, and then of her last day as a Marine, and how how hard she fought to save those scholars. That day had been the closest she had ever come to dying.  A dozen different scenes scrolled by within the moving picture show of her mind, her first kiss, sauntering into the Marine recruiting station and arrogantly proclaiming that she would be the first female Fleet Admiral, the day she met Atlas D. Drake...   

And then she was awake, blinking at the clouds overhead, her body a twisted wreck of pain. She became dimly aware of someone speaking to her. The voice sounded distant and muffled within her ringing ears. Clemens turned towards the source of the voice, expecting to see Braska, standing there heroically in his shining armor. Her jaw dropped slightly. It wasn't Braska. 

"Sendo?" she croaked weakly, before coughing up a spout of black smoke.  Everything after that happened so quickly that Clemens would later say that it was instinct that had saved them. A bloody and battered Borskov appeared over the side of the rooftop, propelled like a deranged pinball by his spring boots. He pointed his right arm and fired. 

*“Seastone Net Cannon!”* 

Clemens eyes came blazing to life as the seastone laced net flew at them. *"Mirror!"* she cried. A triangle shaped mirror appeared in mid air. The net melted into its reflective surface, disappearing in a corona of white light. Borskov scowled at Clemens as he came in for a landing, and quickly reached for another weapon. A walking bag of tricks was this one, but he wasn't the only one. Borskov's own net came flying at him from behind and engulfed his entire body, causing him to tip over onto his side. A mirror hung in the air over the Marine, twinkling like a little diamond. Borskov screamed with rage from within the depths of his own trap, struggling in vain to free himself. He wasn't a devil fruit user of course, but seastone was as hard as diamond, and a net was still a net. Clemens was also pleasantly surprised to see that Sendo had actually given this guy a pretty good beating.  

She and Borskov locked eyes in that moment, he the current Marine, and she the traitor to the Marines. Had things been different she could have easily ended up in his position. "You think this changes anything traitor?!" he spat at her. "Even if you beat me and my sister, you'll never get past the Vice Admiral!" 

With a purposeful grunt, every muscle in her body exploding in agony, Clemens managed to pry herself free of the electrified net. She slowly sat up, grimacing visibly. Blood trickled from the right side of her blackened face, but her eyes remained glowing. "For the record, I didn't betray the Marines. The Marines betrayed me."  

"Don't give me that bullshit!" he shot back. "You forsook the path of justice and threw in your lot with these devils!"  He cast a look of venomous hatred towards Sendo as he said this last part. 

Clemens raised a trembling hand towards Borskov. "I follow my own justice now, and this is what I think of yours..." 

Suddenly a mirror appeared over Borskov's head and gobbled him up in a flash of light. His screams could be heard a second later as he plummeted four stories toward the street below, cut short by a palpable crunching noise. He'd live, Clemens figured, just in a body cast for the next six months or so. They made 'em tough in the Marines. Clemens crawled beside Sendo and patted him on the back. He looked almost as beaten up as she did, and she hoped his injuries hadn't all been incurred for her sake.   

"Thank you," she said sincerely. 

There wasn't much time to celebrate however, as she caught sight of the imposing figure of Vice Admiral Isham Winchester upon the rooftop. Clemens shoulders slumped visibly as the old man gazed at her for a brief moment. She knew better then anyone what this man was capable of. There were no tricks left that could save them now. It was over.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 8, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento sat down. "Can you keep a secret?" she wispered, turning red. "I hate this poshness. I can't stand blonds or makeup or dresses or anything like that. I think my crew know this quite well though." she then added, kind of to herself in an even lower voice "With a few exeptions"  The thoughts of her captain passing out from seeing Sento's boobs still lingered in her mind. She smiled slightly from that.
> 
> "But it's still something I want to keep quite, in case some of them deside to get ideas..Anyway, I was just going out to get some air.." she finally anwered. But there was something about the cloaked men that made her feel very uneasy about this place.
> 
> "I'll just go back to the room then.."



As Sento opened the door to the girl's sleeping quarters, she was immediately greeted by Nirra, who was already laying in bed. "Hey, there you are. Have fun?" Sento sighed. "Not really."

Well, if it makes you feel any better, I'm not having fun either. This room is really stuffy and the bed's are uncomfortable. Anyway, what happened?"


----------



## Eternity (Aug 8, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> As Sento opened the door to the girl's sleeping quarters, she was immediately greeted by Nirra, who was already laying in bed. "Hey, there you are. Have fun?" Sento sighed. "Not really."
> 
> Well, if it makes you feel any better, I'm not having fun either. This room is really stuffy and the bed's are uncomfortable. Anyway, what happened?"



Sento hesitated before she climbed up towards Nirra's head ans wispered it into her ear. "There is something going on here. I overheard somebody talking about a plan. And that we might be a problem.." she said, then jumping down to the floor again. "Should we tell the captain?"

She didn't hide the fact that she was a little nervous, but at the same time, she had to smile. Trouble equals adventure in her eyes. "Or maybe we should investigate some more?" she added, grinning wide.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 8, 2011)

*Pandora...*

?Sougo!?  Tony said with glee.  She rushed up and gave the man a hug.  ?It's like a family reunion!?  She chuckled, stepping away from but letting her hand caress the weapon as she did so.  A visible shudder ran down Tony's body.  

?Pleasure.?  Ruark nodded at him, his temper settling and a wide grin spread back onto his face.

?I wonder what these sparkles are...?  Dude said randomly.

?Crystals.  It is a chemistry thing.?  Tony replied with a shrug.

?I don't think there is much that thing dropped.?  Ruark walked over and kicked what looked like a pistol.  It was rusted and pitted, not worth much.

?Crystals?  That is it??  Dude pouted slightly.  Glancing around he spotted a knife that had obviously fallen from Rakk.  Picking it off he chopped away at the rock until he had a good sized chunk.  ?It's still pretty.?  He stood and deposited it into his pocket along with the knife.

Ruark bent down and picked up a few things.  ?Just a couple of beli.?  He pocketed the few that he found and shrugged.  ?Don't think there is much else that is worth anything.?

?Then we better get going.?  Tony looked around to get her bearings again.  ?That way.?  She pointed then turned back to Sougo.  ?Are you going to come with us?  We are helping this old man...?  Tony smiled sweetly at him and began walking.  ?I'll go get Mion.?  

?She's right.  We better get going.?  Dude nodded with one last longing glance at the rock.  

Tony hurried off in the direction that Mion went and called into the cave.  ?Mion?  Mion?!  We are heading off again!  It's time to go!?  Her voice echoed in the small cave and she stood and began to walk, knowing Mion had the ability to fly so she could catch up with them easily and she was one of the last one Tony would fear for.

They walked through the heat, feet crunching on the dried ground, in silence.  Beyond the many piles of rocks and hills they could hear the screams of the dog like creatures and the leathery flapping from the wings of the Rakks.  All and all it was a desolate land inhabited by strange creatures and evil men.  Apparently they were on their way to deal with the leader of one such bands.

?Kick'en a rock.  Kicke'en a rock...?  The captain of the three man crew mumbled as a small stone tumbled in front of him.  ?I think we are getting close!?  Dude suddenly exclaimed.

?What makes you think so??  Ruark asked with a sigh, glad the monotones ranting of the man had changed.

?Look!?  He pointed at a sign just a few from him, one that had tumbled into the dust long ago.
*
?BEWARE!?*  It read at the top.  *?GUARD SKAGS ON DUTY!?*  stated another and the last one, which Dude's rock had landed on. * ?GO AWAY!  BY ORDER OF NINE-TOES!?*  in bright red letters though scratched in black underneath by someone else stated _?Three-balls!? _

?Seems like an interesting fellow.?  Ruark laughed then looked at the large cave opening.  ?I guess we go in there.?  They all looked into the shadow darkness then began to move.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 8, 2011)

“Hey…uh…yeah, no problem.” Sendo said still on his back and looking to the sky where Borskov was. “I honestly can’t believe we managed to pull it off, specifically, I can’t believe I even managed to do what I did so yeah, don’t go relying on me for stuff like that. ” He said with as much of a smile as his body would let him.

There had been a lot of commotion down below but the reality of it all was beginning to sink in. They had freed Demetri. They had won! Sendo crawled and peered over the rooftop to see the Vice Admiral and his strange beard. “That’ll teach me to count my chickens before they’ve hatched.”

Sendo looked at Clemens. “You do realise we got no chance against this dude right? I know I’m being a bit pessimistic but Vice admirals are….vice admirals.”

He sighed as he looked down. All the revolutionaries had their hands wrapped tightly around their blades. They were all ready to fight. Braska was a mess, almost on par with Sendo on a good day. “Ughhh!” He pulled himself up. His legs were weak and his eyes were heavy.

“I could really do a with a sleep.” He looked back at the Vice Admiral, “Preferably one I’ll wake up from.” He pulled out his marble steps and walked down them as fast as he could. The white staircase kept the attention of the people down below as Sendo walked down them. He felt momentarily like some royalty, then saw his mismatching footwear and dismissed that thought. He awkwardly smiled at the Vice Admiral.

“Hey, look uh Vice Admiral. None of us want to fight. We just want to go home. You know, put our feet up, have a whiskey on the rocks and enjoy some good company. We came for our friend Demetri, that’s all. There have been too many unnecessary deaths here and I don’t want anymore. Death solves nothing. People who’ll never again be able to laugh or share memories, or create new ones. You’re not just destroying a life – you’re destroying an entire world. A world that’s been created within the mind of any human is unique to them, a point of view you’ll never see if you destroy it. That's how I see it anyway...” He pointed to the Marines he dealt with earlier, “I didn’t kill them, even when one killed my best friend. I don’t want anymore fighting – it just leads to more pain, and honestly Vice Admiral, I’ve suffered too much of it. Can’t you just let this one go and we can all just share a good drink with one another?”

He wasn’t sure how that would go down but if there was a peaceful resolution to this, he’d try it. That and he had to buy some time to catch his breath, though he was standing his legs were like spaghetti. He waited for the response.


----------



## Cursed panda (Aug 8, 2011)

*Pandora*

Reverser and Cheat stood and watched as they had earlier as another member of their party appeared. They introduced everyone and then headed into the cave, the two stayed in the back of the group. No one seemed to pay much attention to them so far. The companions slowly followed as they entered the cave after the main group.

Cheat looked over and saw the sign outside the cave and read it aloud. Reverser was slowly going farther into the cave without paying attention. "Wait up." Reverser turned around and raised an eyebrow. "Yes?"

"Says here to beware of Skags. Looks like Nine-Toes is also in here." Cheat turned back to his companion and then back at the sign and then once again at his companion. "You sure you want to do this Reverse?"

"Not really but there isn't much we can do. The only person in the town is the doctor, and I for sure don't want to go back to rowing. Having doubts? You where the one who wanted to tag along to begin with."

"Eh it's just that.. We left to avoid fighting, and now we are going into a cave to fight some guy who is probably ten times tougher." Cheat shrugged and then started into the cave after the group, Reverser followed suite and then two of them slowly advanced into the cave keeping a good 5-foot distance from the last member of the main group.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2011)

*[‘Black’ Bart; Assault on Marine Base Horizon Pt 6]​*​
*[‘Black’ Bart Vs Lt. Long]*​
The whole room shook with a violent rage. Books, the once loyal sentries of the library tumble to the ground like a house of cards caught in a hurricane. The far wall that faced Lt. Long now spiral cracks from the center of a massive impact. They reach for each edge of the wall like the rays of the sun reach for earth to warm it daily. A fine sheet rock powder covers the room as the chaos settles and as it quickly settles a prone figure can be seen near the feet of Lt. Long. The Marine’s skin is a bright red and heaves heavily as he tries to gather himself. Drawing air as if he just ran a marathon his blood shot eyes shakily move to the prone figure. “Don’t.” he says with a stutter pulling his legs back together. “Don’t know how.” he says with a large gulp of air. “Or what just happened Isabelle. But you avoided my attack.” he finishes using the thumb of his left hand to move a strand of hair out of his face. Ivy can only lay there. Here eyes are white and glazed over. Trembling she pulls her knees up to her chest and wraps her arms tightly around them. A large spiraling crater slowly reveals itself from the center where she once knelt to accept her fate. In the flickering light of the swaying candles a glint of silver catches the young lady’s blurry vision. Snapping to her eyes somewhat clear as she strains to see what is in the center of the impact zone. There, embedded in the wood is the small silver cross charm that Bart once wore around his neck. In that instant her fear is replaced with concern, rolling to her hip she follows the trail of destruction that lead to that ominous far wall. 

As she gazed forward she laid her eyes on where the first row of book shelves were. All that was left now, in the wake of that powerful attack was a strewn mass of splinters and shredded papers.  Amidst the piled chaos a glint of gold seductively shimmers in the lamp light. It was remnants of Bart’s gold chain that held the cross.   “B..Bart!” Isabelle gasps pulling herself to her knees quickly. “Bart?” Long question with a puzzled look as the former Lt. Jr. class scrambled to her feet. A larger round black hat rolls from the gaping hole in the wall. “Could it be?” Long questions as Ivy blows past the collapsed row of second book shelves.  “Stay back WOMAN!” Bart’s voice roars from the other side of the wall. With a yelp Ivy skids to a stop, she had never heard Bart speak to her in that manner. But then it hit her. A good awful smell. It clung to her nostrils and threatened to never release. It was the smell of a powerful acid. But what kind of acid, and from where.  “It’s far too dangerous.” Bart’s voice weakly trails into the room. “HA! By Oda, it is you Bartholomew Roberts!” the cocky Lt. spits with an air of confidence. Seems your death was incorrect.” He says holding his left hand out in a claw allowing the short sword to balance in his palm, “I’ll get a promotion for this for sure.” He beams as finger pull from the darkness and latch on the crumbling wall. 

`PSST, psst, psst` the sound of sizzling wood can be heard as Bart made his way back into the room. With each step the wounded man takes the sound of metal fragments bouncing off the ground can be heard. Falling to her knees again tears well in Ivy’s eyes, a deep gash ran from the pirate’s left shoulder to his left hip. The only thing that saved the man from being cut in two was the chains that buffeted part of the attack. Grasping the bubbling wound Bart pulls his Captain’s coat off. The remainder of the broken chain rain to the floor as the coat is tossed away. Stumbling forward Bart almost slumps to the ground, he just catches himself before he can trip. “You do know Bart, the only reason you’re still alive is that coat.” the Marine states raising a brow as Bart’s nasty wound seemed to stitch itself closed, “Regeneration? Is that how you survived that assault Bart?” Long asks curiously.  “It’s a bit more complicated then that Marine.” Bart states with a wheeze. Blood gushes from his mouth and he collapses to a knee.  “B..”,  “You wear crying poorly Ms. Wulf, Dry those tears and let Ol’ Bart handle this blowhard.” Bart says, blood seeping though his clenched teeth. As his vision started to darken, Bart knew that Ivy wouldn’t’ stop crying, he couldn’t blame her. At this juncture it looked pretty grim. “Handle me? A blowhard you say?” Long scoffs. “I don’t even need these to beat you in that state Pirate, you are truly pathetic.” Long says sinking his large broad sword into the ground. Then tossing the short sword to the side he too takes his coat and hat off. 

“I’m going to take my time with you Bart.” he boast. “I’m going to break you down to you most basic level.” he adds with a crack of his knuckles. “Then I’m going to rebuild you so I can finally kill you., I’ll then deliver your head to the Admiral myself.” he says as Bart coughs.  The vibrations running through the fractured floor tell Bart that Long is close, pulling all he focus he rears back and throws a punch. Long, however. Easily evades and Bart falls flat on his face with a thud. “Did I say pathetic already?” Long asks while Isabelle could only gasp. The marine with callous intentions kneels down to Bart. Pulling the bandana from his head he mockingly paintbrushes the man a couple times before wrapping his hand into a large chunk of Bart’s hair. Pulling the man from the floor to his knees Long cast a gaze over to Ivy. Kissing he pulls Bart too his feet and drives a knee deep into his stomach. Bart exhales harshly as he is lifted from the ground then allowed to fall to the unforgiving floor again. Long snickers. Pulling a pack of smokes he nudges Bart on the head with the tip of his left boot. “Who would have ever thought that such a formerly notorious pirate would just fall into my lap?” Long ask lighting a cigarette. Long takes a deep breath which eats at the length of the smoke, then as he exhaled a stream he punts Bart in the ribs after he pulled himself to his hands and knees. 

An anguished scream escapes the Pirate’s lips as he rolls to his back. “Tick tock little mouse.” Long toys straddling Bart’s chest on one knee. Grabbing another handful of hair Long pulls Bart’s head off the floor. Then with his free hand he begins to pound the ever loving dog shit out of him. With each round given the frustrations builds on the Marine’s face, “Why won’t you bleed Dammit?” he growls as he still pounds away.  “STOP IT!!” Ivy cries with her eyes closed . Long pauses, then dropping Bart’s head he stands and walks toward her. “Tell you what Isabelle, if you become mine. I’ll spare Bart’s life.” the gloating Marine proposes with an hand held out as if offering to help her stand. “Who knows, Bart might even be sentence to a life in Impel Down instead to death. Your man would still be alive.” he says with a wicked sneer. Ivy heard the words, but the whole current situation seemed a thousand miles away at the moment. Dropping her head tears begin to stream down her face, this had to end here. Pulling a shaky hand from the ground she begins to accept Long’s offer.  “Don’t do it Ivy.” Bart’s voice weakly trailed.  “Death is preferable to that fate.” Bart adds with a crack of his voice. “This isn’t up to you.” Long snaps turning back around to the pirate. But to his surprise Bart is on his knees.  Resolved filled hands clamp down on the Marines belt and Bart pulls the man closer to him. The free hand is drawn back, and this time there was no place for the resourceful Marine to go. Two thunderous blows sends the man stumbling back. “How do you still have that much strength?” he snarls arms wrapped around his waist.  “I’m ’Black’ Bart mate.” Bart replies weakly as he rose to his feet. 

Rage boiled in Longs eyes as he pulled himself back up, “Indeed you are.” he bites rushing in. Bart knew he was coming, the floor vibrated violently under the heavy long strides of the Lt.’s dash. Sadly, however. Bart was on empty. A knee to the gut followed by elbow to the back of the head lands the pirate back on his stomach. With rage still burning the Marine reaches down and pulls Bart’s shirt from his body and tosses it aside. “You end will be oh so painful Pirate.” Long says pulling the man to his knees. Balling his right hanf up Long delivers the end all of all haymakers, as Bart slams off the ground he fractures the floor even more. “I feel its time to end this.” Long snips, “And you will be my woman regardless Ivy.” the Marine banters walking to his large broad sword. But as his fingers wrap around the handle a peculiar thing happens.   

*[ Lub-Dub, Lub-Dub, Lub-Dub, Lub-Dub, Lub-Dub, Lub-Dub]*​*[LUB-DUBBBBBBBBB]*​

Bart’s whole body seemed to pulse with that last heartbeat.

 “Bwahahahahahahahahaha, Ahhahahahahahahahahaha, Bwahahahahahahahaha.”​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2011)

*[Bart Vs Long]​*​
Bart cackles maniacally and with out end. Pulling himself to his hands and knees he begins to pound the ground heavily as he continued to laugh seemingly without end. That look of concern returns to Ivy’s face as the events take this strange twist. Pulling himself up to his knees the fit of laughter becomes only a mild giggle, then looking to Long with those milky glaze over eyes he rolls his tongue around in his mouth. Snickering he spits to the side, but what comes out is dark black with whips of even blacker smoker coming off of it. The floor crackles as the black substance hits it and a hole quickly forms, Ivy gasped. Bart’s blood did have an acidic touch to it. “Oh, standing to take you death blow like a man?” Long asks pulling his blade free. Bart just chuckles lightly,  “Not quite.” are the words that escape his mouth. “Too bad.” Long growls walking up to Bart, then pulling the sword to his right he prepares to behead the man, “In the name of the World Government. I sentence you Bartholomew Roberts to death.” Long shouts, “Any last words?” is asked.  “Do you beat up on women cause you can’t get it up?” Bart asks blatantly. Long’s face blushes red with anger and his whole body seems to tremble, “Fuck you Bart!” he shouts swinging the sword. Isabelle screams, then the room falls silent.

 “I guess so.” Bart’s voice echoes. Ivy pulls her face from her hands to see Bart holding Long by the wrist. “How?” Long asks as pain courses through his body. Bart just grins and pulls his face to meet the gaze of the Marine. Bart’s eyes were no longer clouded or milky. They were sharp and dark blue. Twisting his hand to the left he forces Long to drop his weapon while he stood back to his feet. As the blade ringed off the ground Bart’s eyes begins to glow a pale green. His iris’ swirl into a multitude of colors and shift to a chromatic emerald green. Pulling up with the hand Bart forces the Lt. to teeter back gingerly as his pupils became reptilian slits and were filled with what could be described as flowing lava, his pupils had a life their own. 

 “Ms. Wulf, do you recall when I told you we had a monster aboard the Fortune?” Bart quizzes her casting his reptilian gaze her way. Ivy sat froze, all she could do was nod her head in answer, which was all Bart needed. * “Good, you’re about to meet him.”* Bart barks with a deeper voice tossing the Marine back.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 9, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
So it had finally come to this. The marines had put up a long enough fight for the Vice Admiral to figure out their ploy. The old man stood sternly upon the roof top as he studied the numerous warriors below him. The marines had been defeated for the most part even though some brave souls still fought valiantly. His eyes zoomed in upon the leader of the group who stood with Tia?s sword in his grasp. An armoured Revolutionary could only be the new upstart rookie, The Lion. Still he was not capable of matching anything Isham could bring forth. By the looks of it things could only take a turn for the worse. Braska frowned deeply beneath his helmet as he stared up towards the white coated man, he could feel the looks of those who were serving under him flash between the new threat and what they expected to be their new hope. They would be disappointed. He did not have a plan or plot from this point on. The plan they had was all they had, it was risky and they knew it. The knight gripped the key to Demetri?s cuffs tightly in his hand; there was still one chance possibly. His attention flickered between the Vice Admiral and the General. The bound man returned the look with a wide and determined gaze. He was not afraid to die but he was not about to let those that he recruited into the Revolutionaries die here; that is what went through Demetri?s head anyway. Both were shocked by what happened next. It was Sendo.


?Hey, look uh Vice Admiral. None of us want to fight. We just want to go home. You know, put our feet up, have a whiskey on the rocks and enjoy some good company. We came for our friend Demetri, that?s all. There have been too many unnecessary deaths here and I don?t want anymore. Death solves nothing. People who?ll never again be able to laugh or share memories, or create new ones. You?re not just destroying a life ? you?re destroying an entire world. A world that?s been created within the mind of any human is unique to them, a point of view you?ll never see if you destroy it. That's how I see it anyway...? He pointed to the Marines he dealt with earlier, ?I didn?t kill them, even when one killed my best friend. I don?t want anymore fighting ? it just leads to more pain, and honestly Vice Admiral, I?ve suffered too much of it. Can?t you just let this one go and we can all just share a good drink with one another?? He spoke with purpose and a new confidence as he took a few steps closer to the Vice Admirals direction. However it was not to be. Suddenly a flash appeared between them which was followed by a pool of blood exploding from Sendos torso. One of Isham?s spear beards slashed across the mans body in an instant, the only thing the knight recalled seeing faster was Zarick. 
*?SENDO!?* Braska called out as he held himself back from charging forwards. The Vice Admiral wore a rather melancholic expression with his hands in his pockets. With a small leap he landed on the same level as everyone else.
_?It does not work that way, unfortunately. People die in war and it?s unavoidable. The best I can do for you is to bring you all down without causing any deaths.?_ Again his eyes flashed up to Clemens. He did not fully believe the stories, but in his old age he had given up trying to fight fate. What was to be had to be. 

A voice called out again, this time from behind Braska.
*?Braska!?* Demetri called out. The knight turned his gaze around to see the exhausted and wounded General focus intently upon him. He almost seemed like he could break out of his cuffs with that determination. *?Bring the key and free me, hurry!?* That was right. One man here could match the Vice Admiral. Yet this was also a warning to the said man who suddenly fired numerous strands of beard spears towards the knight.
_?Not so fast?? _he said upon unleashing the attack. The spears came closer and closer towards their target yet just before they made contact with a scruffy looking man who was stretched out in front of the line of fire, the spears filling his body. Braska blinked in shock as he saw the man take the blow for him, it was Sendo. Only two words escaped the mans lips before he collapsed into a bloody heap on the floor.
?Get?moving?? That was all he needed. Like a focused animal on it?s prey the knight turned on his heel and darted towards the cuffed General. 
_?I can?t let you.?_ Isham said across the battlefield as dozens upon dozens of beard spears stretched out from his chin and shot towards the back of the sprinting knight. To his dismay Revolutionary after Revolutionary intercepted the attacks either throwing themselves onto it and wrestling it down to the ground, using their bodies as shields or their weapons and rubble spotted about the battlefield. Each time the beard spear came close to piercing the knight a Revolutionary used himself to deflect the course of attack. Watching the scene was heart breaking for the General but he could nothing until he was freed. When he was not but less than ten metres from his destination one beard spear was able to twist around those dying to stop it and zoned it directly towards Braska?s back. 
*?Watch out!? *The bound Demetri called out. He knight turned to gaze behind him just in time to see the beard, one moment about to strike him down and the second a huge mirror blocking its path and sending it off into whatever madness went on through the mirror. Braska quickly passed a thank you nod to the red head that was leaning upon some rubble, panting from exhaustion. With a flick of her head motioned him on. 

*?So close!?* The knight said to himself as he held out the key. Suddenly from the ground behind him a dozen beard spears exploded forth and fired down towards the rescuer. Just as they came crashing down Braska threw himself forwards to Demetri who held out the cuffs towards him. Both were lost into a huge cloud of dust and dirt as the beard spears smashed into the ground. A moment of silence drifted in the air, the unknown fate of those inside aching in everyone?s mind. The dust cloud finally settled and was replaced by a thin cloud of what seemed to be mist. There stood the General shrouded in a cool mist with frozen strands of beard cracking and breaking into hundreds of pieces above him. The knight lay on the ground with one piercing his shoulder and another piecing his stomach. They had been frozen halfway up and severed from the chins control though still acted as steel hard spears. 
*?You alright there, Braska Hextor?? *The General asked as he stared down the Vice Admiral across the battlefield. The knight?s helmet had also been knocked off to reveal the blood running down from his mouth. None the less he nodded slowly.
*?Save? your brothers in arms, General.?* He was able to get out in his stabbed state. The dark haired man nodded sternly, his brow heavy and eyes dark. He may have been exhausted, weakened and not fed for days, but he would fight to at least allow his family to escape. 
*?Sit tight.?* Suddenly in a huge cloud of liquid nitrogen the General exploded over the battlefield and frozen all the beard spears in his path as he fired straight towards the Vice Admiral. The pair clashed into battle on the far side of the battlefield. Braska watched from his back as he pulled the beard spears from his body, letting out a painful howl each time he did.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 9, 2011)

*Prepare for Battle!​**The World Pirates have arrived!​*
With the attack on the town, Duke couldn't wait on Kent any later. The red-haired captain smirks, a certain cleverness hidden underneath that smile, "I wanted to do this together..." He told Kent, shoving his hands in his pockets. "But if you aren't man enough to do so I understand!" He exclaimed, glaring at Kent. Duke disliked the blonde-haired pirate captain, but he knew he wasn't a coward. Cowards wouldn't put up that good of a fight. However, Kent wasn't exactly the most morally decent person, something that Duke understood pretty well. It was up to him on whether he would come and save the town. Duke would put no pressure on him, besides the few words of manhood he had dropped. He looked at Kent one last time before marching off to battle and then nodded, before spinning on his heel and turning his back on Kent. His coat, flowing in the wind majestically, Duke reaches in his pocket for his lighter and lights a cigarette. His face was now shadowed and a lot more serious then when the captain was in his goofy moments, "All right, crew! Onward to victory!" He shouted, pumping his fist in the air.

The rest of the crew smirked at their captain's enthusiam. They all started to walk forward in a single line, side by side. Those who utilized weapons held them tightly in their hands. Duke lied in the center of this line, Brolly and Rush by him. Shishi wasn't with the crew at the moment due to his... size issues. However, everyone there knew that the shipwright would love to be with the rest of the crew right now. In front of the crew's line was the old man, one of the village's heads. Although there was little he could do in terms of fighting, the old man still worried about the villagers who were like children to him. That was why he led this pirate crew onward, despite the fact that he didn't even know of their true intentions. "We're here..." The old man whispered when they suddenly stopped at a cross point. 

"All right! Time to end these suckers!" Duke exclaimed happily as he pounded his fists. Rush sighed at this, "We can't just rush in captain... We have to observe the situation first." The bunny man told his captain. 

Duke frowned. Even though he disliked waiting, Rush's words did make sense. Leave it to the anthromorphic rabbit of all people to be the voice-of-reason on a ship with talking robots and huge chefs who controlled jelly. 

"Fine then! We'll observe!" He shouted loudly, causing both Rush and Kaya to clamp their hands down on his mouth. "Quiet!" Rush told Duke sternly before looking back at the village. As first mate, it was his job to lead the crew, especially in moments like this when the captain was all riled up. The rabbit looks at the old man, the villager head. He hated to involve people who weren't with the crew, but he needed to get a good idea on the situation. 

"Old man... You want to save the villagers don't you?" He asked. The old man nodded weakily. "Then we're going to need your help..."

*~Several Minutes Later~​*
"Captain!" One of the Iron Mask Pirates shouted. In his hand was a weak old man's body. "Look what I found!" He said, throwing the old man on the ground. Falgor twisted his head,* "Huh?"* He and Gon stood on a plaza, overseeing the village. Most of the villagers had been captured, but the most important villagers were the oldest one, the village council. The old man was one of these wise people. He looked up to see a young man with a huge smirk on her face, "Gon!" He yelled out. Gon chuckled, "You were better off staying away from this place old man..." He told him. 

"Tie him up in rope!" He shouted, pointing towards an Iron Mask pirate. He didn't move. A tic appears over Gon's head, "Falgor, tell this idiot to do what I say!" He shouted angrily at his partner-in-crime. Falgor merely smirks and waves his hand at the pirate who walked over and wrapped the elder in rope. The old man was then tossed into a chair. Chains soon followed, binding him. Even though he was weak and couldn't possibly break out of the chains, Gon was incredibly paranoid and wanted to makre sure that there was no possible way he could escape.

Gon bent down on his knee and glares at the old man. With a quick move, he grabs his chin, "Listen here old man!" He barked. 

"You've been around since my great great grandfather the glorious and exalted Draco Montenbainne stepped on this pathetic island... So it's obvious, that you know a little something about the treasure!" 

The old man coughed up some blood. That pirate was a lot more rougher on him then he should've been. "What treasure?" He asked. 

"DON'T PLAY DUMB YOU FOOL!" Gon shouted, picking up the chair the old man was in. He looks around and sighs. He couldn't lose face. Gon put the chair back on the ground and turned his back on the old man. "Perhaps this should help you give me the details..." He muttered. The old man's eyes widened as Gon's body suddenly doubled in size and he gained a coat of fur, "I hate to show everyone this form... I really do." He muttered, turning his head in the geezer's direction. "BUT YOU FORCED ME TO OLD MAN!" Gon roared. The old man was shaking now. This wasn't part of the plan. Gon placed a clawed hand on his head and jerked him up from the seat, "Now tell me old man... WHERE IS THE TREASURE!" The old man wanted to cry out the details, but then he remembered the deal he and those pirates had made. Everyone's attention was on him, just as planned... "In hell!" He told Gon whose eyes widened. "Die!" He retorted, starting to squeeze his head. "ALL OF THE VILLAGERS ARE GONE!" One of the pirates shouted. Gon whipped around and dropped the old man. "WHAT!"

His eyes nearly popped out of his skull when he saw that the villagers had dissapeared. The only people in the town's center were the Montenbainne and Iron Mask Pirates. How could this have happened? He sticks out his chest and shouts, "YOU IDIOTS!!!" Everything, his plan was being screwed over.

"YOU!" He exclaimed, pointing a finger at the old man. But there was no old man there. 

"H-how-" Gon started, but before he could finish, a leg slammed into Gon, knocking him across the village.

"Brother!" Faye Montenbainne shouts out. Everyone looks over to the man who had just proceeded to kick Gon across the town. Duke lowered his leg and smirked, "Hello..." He muttered. "We're the World Pirates and this is my island!" He announced, meanwhile Gon was just now moving after the hit he had taken. He raised his head and sees the villagers escaping out of the corner of his eye.

"Damnit."

"You did well old man..." Duke told the old man, his arms crossed. "But it's time for us to enter this battle!"


----------



## Cooli (Aug 9, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates ~ Milltown
> 
> Sandrei​*
> The situation had quickly erupted from calming the big oaf to suddenly the Don pulling out a trump card and setting off explosives throughout the island. They would have been in a big trouble if it were not for the quick thinking of Rose and her bubble power which was able to securely escort the crew through the air to a safe point of the island. Once they landed everyone began to recover as best they could, with Arc still unconscious. The large Fishman muttered as he looked over his yellow curtain-cloak, it had been torn and shredded and now burnt thanks to all the battles they had gone through. With a grumble he pulled it off and tossed it aside. While it may have not even been real clothing and just a curtain he had acquired on Windhill island he had worn it through his battle in Aquapolis and even during the joining of the crew officially. Sandrei was not one for sentimental value but that thick cloth had been with him a good long time and losing was something he was not overly happy with. It was about time he got himself some more clothing anyway, the smartest idea would have been to grab some in Aquapolis but he would need to improvise on their next destination.
> ...



Arc remained on the ground as the crew walked away, however, he was no longer sulking. He was completely still and unmoving. Arc remained in this position for a while, until the rain began to fall. He slowly rose to his feet as the droplets of water pelted his face as he looked to blackened night sky, clinching the piece of gravestone tightly in his hand.

The next morning, as the Phoenix Dawn was preparing to set out, a deep reverberating thud emanated from the forest. I wonder what's going on. I'm surprised anyone would be out there already after what happened

They need to make a living. As long as there are trees in this forest, I doubt any kind of disaster like yesterday would drive them away.

Are we ready to go? I think we've waited long enough

Man I was really hoping he'd show up. Fine, let's get ready to ship out

*AYE AYE* said the crew, but as they got ready to push out, Arc appeared through the trees, hauling a massive stack of lumber. Alright!!! He did come! Rose hopped off the ship and ran up to Arc I knew you'd make it! she said, slapping him on the shoulder with a large grin

So does this mean you're accepting the offer?

Arc took a moment before speaking. *The beast within me has taken away everything I once cared for. I thought that by isolating myself I could learn to control it and refrain from hurting anyone else. I have failed in this task. Alone I am not strong enough. I ask that you please help me. All I want . . . is to protect the things I care for.* Arc had dropped to his knees with his fists planted on the ground, and his head bowed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2011)

*[‘Black’ Bart, Assault on Marine Base Horizon Pt 7]​*​
_[‘Black Bart’ Vs Lt. Long; Rage of the Black Dragon Remix]_​
The lit cigarette falls from Long’s mouth as he is tossed back. Hitting the ground with a had thud the Marine lands on his ass unceremoniously. Gritting his teeth he clenches a eye in pain and cast his glance back to Black Bart how just stood there with his arm still stretched toward him. “Pompous ass, dunno where you got this second wind.” Lt. Long bites scrambling for the short sword that was to his right, “But I still have the power to fillet you here and know!” he shouts loudly scrambling to his feet as he dose so. * “So, the die is cast. Is it?”* Bart puzzles all the while Long attempts to walk around Bart sword held defensively. * “Here, take your toy back.”* Bart says lightly kicking the large sword from his side toward the Marine. His eyes narrow quickly, stopping the motion of the blade Long keeps a wary eye on his opponent as he stoops down and clutches the blade. “What’s your game Bart?” Long asks pulling himself back to his full stature. Bart just grins as lines seem to start tracing across his body. In one smooth fluid motion Bart’s body shifts into his hybrid form. A strong tail whips around and slams off the Archive floor splintering it along the tails length as if it were pressboard sending large flakes of wood airborne. Dark Black scales gleam in the well lit room as a mighty roar spit’s the air. Sharp curved teeth flash and gleam as he speaks, * “I simply want no excuses when I rip the flesh from your bones Marine.”* Bart growls with a bestial tone as he points a sickle claw the Marine’s direction. 

The look of horror on Long’s face told it all. He had never seen a Zoan type like this before. “I don’t recall Bartholomew Roberts possessing a Devil Fruit, who are you?” Long asks, the grip on his weapons tighten  to the point the blood runs from his knuckles.  Bart just lowly chuckles as he finally drops his arm back to his side. * “We can say this is a, recent development in my life.”* Bart replies, his tail slithering like a snake back behind his body.  “This changes nothing lizard.” Long shouts charging in with his weapons to each side. “Double Iron Reaper!” he shouts bring both blade toward Bart as he closed the distance. 

`PING`

The short sword echoes as it bounces off Bart’s hard scales while the large claymore didn’t even get close as it is held at bay with Bart’s bare hand. In the distance, Ivy sits transfixed. She is frightened yet  she can’t pull her eyes away from the battle. She can only watch as the fight carries own between the two. And as a claw hand slowly rose she could tell it was about to get very nasty. Stiffening his fingers Bart cradles his palm in a claw shape while long struggled to pull his weapon free, then with a downward motion Bart rakes his claws across the Marine’s chest. For the second time that morning the entire room seems to shake under the impact of a body slamming through a wall. A spider web like pattern etches it way across the wall as an entire section collapses atop the Marine. * “Don’t tell me that little love tap is enough to finish a Marine of your ability off.”* Bart hisses attempting to goad the Marine from the rubble. “Never!” Long replies erupting from the debris sending sections of wall in all directions. He was the one battered and bloody now and blood oozed from four long gashes that ran parallel down his chest staining his once pristine white dress shirt. “I’ll put your head on a pike!” he roars in anger whipping his left arm around. Releasing his grip on the short sword as it crossed Bart’s path he launches the weapon as if it were a javelin and charges. 

Bart lightly shakes his head, leaping forward he lands on his hands allowing the short sword to harmlessly pass over him. Digging his claws into the ground Bart pulls forward and propels himself toward the charging Marine with both hands and feet. The room reverberates with each step taken, and as they near one another Long swings with his claymore. In response Bart lunges toward the weapon and bites down hard while also grabbing the weapon Bart locks it down. Long grunts under Bart’s added weight and struggles to pull his sword free. A dark fog begins to seep past Bart’s teeth as he shook his head grinding on the steel blade. Soon the metal bends and starts to dissolve and with a final twist Bart breaks the sword in half leaving the half in Long’s hand to continuing  to be eaten away by the acid that he left on it. Long stares at the blade as the black liquid ran down to the hilt, he was too in shock to realize he needed to throw the weapon down as it slowly ate away. He is quickly brought back to reality as some of the liquid drips onto his hand. A sharp burning sensation courses through his hand and he quickly drops the weapon and cleans away the substance before he is burned even worse. “Impossible, how can a simple lizard Zoan do that?” he questions shaking his hand vigorously trying in vein to stop the burning sensation. * “Who said I was lizard?”* Bart asks moving around the wounded Marine as if he were a predator. 

Bart pulls his head to the side as Long contemplates what was said. Slowly Bart opens his mouth and that dark fog begins to roll again. The strong scent of acid fills the air as a pitch cloud forms in the back of Bart’s throat. * “Necrotic Burst.”* Bart’s voice echoes as a cloud of black acidic fog flows from his mouth. Long’s eyes widen in fear as the fog rolls toward him. Breaking into a run as shelving is destroyed behind him he is barely able to evade to the left. Landing with a hard thud he rolls back to his feet. * “Too slow Marine.”* Bart growls from above the man left fist draw far above his head. As the toxic cloud dissipates leaving utter ruin in its wake Bart brings his fist down on Long’s head. With a thunderous impact the Marine is indented into the hardwood floor with extreme malice. * “Now Marine.”* Bart lowly growls while his tail wraps around the Marine’s neck. * “It is your turn to have last words.”* he says pulling the Marine up and off the ground. Long struggles to remain conscious much less speak, so Bart takes it that he has noting to say. Extending his left hand he places his claws over Long’s heart. * “Single Roulette Style, Queen of Hearts.”* he utters coldly. “M.mercy.” 

Bart pauses, * “Mercy? You who wouldn’t show mercy now beg for it?”* Bart growls angrily dropping his claws back to his side. “Just hear me out.” Long replies fighting to breath. Bart hesitates as first, but reluctantly he drops the Marine. * “Speak, but know this. I will feed you your heart if I don’t like what you say.”* the pirate warns sternly. “I can work for you, like Isabelle. Wait, wait Bart.” Long says pulling both hands up defensively. “In the position of a Marine Lt., not a Pirate. Just think of all of the information that comes though horizon.” Long adds. Bart stops and looks at Ivy. * “Is the information we came for safe?”* he asks. She only stares for the longest, but as Bart’s words reach her she snaps too.  “Y. yes, Me and Twigg stowed the files before the fight started.” she replies patting at her coat. Bart’s eyes sharpen at the words. Reaching for his arm the turns his attention back to Long as he pulls a single scale free. Shifting back to his human form he grabs Long’s hand and places the scale in it with a firm hand shake.  “UN mort pentru un mort. Greşeală pentru un greşeală. Tu ai judecător  al tău brethren şi şi al tău viaţă cursor fi.” Bart says as a sharp sizzling can be heard. Steam pours from his and Long’s clasped hands and the Marine is forced to his knees as he screams bloody murder.  “We have an Accord.” Bart says with a smile. “What have you done to me?” Long asks pulling his hand away. In the center of his palm a large black spot with twined snakes slowly fade into his skin. 

 “Making sure you don’t betray me.” Bart snaps walking off toward Ivy.

*[Some time Later]*​
 “Report Master Twigg.” Bart order as he oversees the transfer of base supply to the Fortune.  “The Fortune took relatively minor damage while we lost about a third the crew in the battle. The Marines that are still alive are all in the medical ward and no nothing of the deal made with Long, they believe that he drove us off single handily.” Twigg replies looking over the notes he had jotted down. Bart grinned, all was going to plan, all that was left was to leave this shit hole of a Marine Base.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 9, 2011)

*[Some time Later]*​
 “I hope you mind yourself Lt. Hector Long, remember I’ll be keeping an eye on you.” Bart warns as the anchor is raised. “Don’t worry.” Long replies in annoyance rolling his eyes. Bart just grins as the Fortune begins to pull from port. Shouting orders as the base becomes a small dot on the horizon he walks toward his cabin with Ivy in hot pursuit. As he enters the room his vision greatly blurs and he slumps back against the wall sweat forming on his brow.  “I thought so.” Ivy says as she enters the room, not giving Bart the time to object she pulls an arm of his over her shoulders and helps him to the bed. Setting him on the side she helps him roll into bed. Placing the silver cross back on his chest she quietly leaves and gently closes the door behind her. Reaching to his chest as he vision flickered he grabs the cross and looks at it,  “So, what will it be mother?’ Bart lowly asks drifting into darkness.

*[End Arc II]*​


----------



## Gaja (Aug 9, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
Grand Line - Milltown Island*​
This whole island was like a drunk adventure to one of the Phoenix Pirates. The boxer that went by the name of Shingo found himself with a temporary new hair style, credit goes to Rose for setting his hair on fire, looking for muffins, not getting enough sleep but getting a new fashionable hat and once again flying in a bubble his Captain made. Though he had to admit he wasn't really himself for some odd reason. But after the rough landing the young man found himself standing behind Rose with his hands crossed and looking at the girl who wished to become the first ever Pirate Queen as she spoke.

"Me and my crew are tough, so you don't have to worry about hurtin us. And I certainly don't plan on dyin anytime soon. See I'm gonna be the Pirate Queen,"  She said with a grin. Rose stood up and pointed at just about where the gravestone would've been. "Whatever was here..." She paused and pointed at his heart. "You can just as easily carry in there." And with that they took their leave, the Fishman being first to follow the indication to move on. 

*?I?ll prepare the ship to leave.?*The shark said as he moved along the deck. The Phoenix Dawn would set sail soon but the door was open to the human, Arc, to join them on their adventure. Shingo looked in the direction of Sandrei and shook his head, indicating that he was now fully awake. Yeah, the giant explosion and fighting, he wasn't at his A-GAME at that time, sleepiness and he didn't go to the toilet. "Let me help you out." The guy loved pulling up the anchor and doing stuff around the ship, well to be perfectly honest Shingo was always active, walking around, training, doing something, almost like Rose, but no where near as hyper and loud as the 17 year old girl.

Some time later though the Phoenix Pirate took a look over the rail of the Phoenix Dawn and saw Arc talking to Hawkins and Rose. Urlsa and Sandrei were also there. *The beast within me has taken away everything I once cared for. I thought that by isolating myself I could learn to control it and refrain from hurting anyone else. I have failed in this task. Alone I am not strong enough. I ask that you please help me. All I want . . . is to protect the things I care for.* Arc had dropped to his knees with his fists planted on the ground, and his head bowed.

The boxer turned his attention to the captain of the Phoenix Dawn and smiled, this guy was a mess, royally fucked up in his mind, but.... he didn't seem like he was THAT hopeless. Although Ursla might disagree with Shingo on that one. Still it was up to Rose to take someone with them, and would having a phychotic zoan user on board be any worse that a blue haired lazy first mate, an angry masseuse, a fishman from the Blizzard Gaol, a green haired android girl, a talking owl or a boxer from the Blizzard Gaol? The Phoenix Pirates didn't discriminate, oh no. 

With Ten on board and looking on and Dapper next to him the Stede was the first one to talk after Rose replied to Arc. "We're all set Captain! Next Stop... the MOON!!!" hopefully...


----------



## Cooli (Aug 9, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "No wurries mate!" he said bubbly, grinning at the two boys. "I'm une of tha shipblongers I am."
> 
> Thrush tilted his head. "Shipblongers? Wait, are you saying you are going to bomb our ship?"
> 
> ...



It's common courtesy to give your own name before asking for others. Parrot said as he shrugged off Prat's arm. And sorry, but we've already hired shipwrights to work on our ship, and we don't have enough beri to hire another.

Besides, strangers who just pop up out of nowhere acting all friendly, can't be trusted. _"Plus they're just plain creepy"_ Thrush thought to himself. And why are you trying to come with us anyway?


_Back at the ship . . ._

Ryuu was overseeing the work of the hired shipwrights, as well as tending to Raven. All his vitals seem good, so why hasn't he woken up yet? Ryuu scratched his head as he was puzzled to this mystery. However, rest is the best thing for him now.


_Elsewhere . . ._

Snipe and Kite had met up and decided to visit a local bar, though the only one drinking was Snipe Oh come on! You never have a drink with me. Snipe was hanging on to Kite, slightly inebriated. That's because at least one of us need to remain sober. You're no fun Snipe turned around to everyone else in the bar DRINKS ARE ON ME FOR ANYONE WHO JOINS ME!!!! Snipe announced with a large grin, earning the response of everyone lifting their glasses and in unison saying *"YEAH"*

Tch. You're hopeless


----------



## Gaja (Aug 9, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Port Light*​
Their goal was simple, get to Port Light as fast as they could, beat up anyone who came their way and rescue Shenya, then get out of there. Simple, yes? 

Well as the captain of the Smiling Bear used his pitch and launched himself towards the fortress like a rocket Pierre holstered his revolvers, a soft smile on his face as Mathias looked on, dumbfounded by the move. "_Does he always do... things..._" the blond martial artist was looking for the right word at that moment, so Pierre helped him out. "That way?" Mathias nodded, still wondering if Hornet was a genius or just suicidal, considering that it was night and he used that type of "infiltration" move. Hornet was brave, but was he insane too?

"Yep, that's our Captain. Everyone ready?" The moon in the night gave Pierre more then enough visibility for shooting, after the whole cave fight where the Bros had their eye sight stolen this was more then he would need. And as the Smiling Bear came closer to the dock the Bro Pirates could hear sounds of fighting and Hornet rapping, which was a good sign. In a matter of minutes though the Smiling Bear docked and the anchor was dropped by Kali while Pierre shot down a couple canoners. Katsuo was the first one to go after Hornet and own some Marines while Pierre, Kali and Mathias followed.

Katsuo, no doubt, drew the most attention of the bunch. I mean come on, a human sized talking cat that oh by the way used a katana in battle. Not your everyday thing in the ice cold North Blue. But that didn't stop the Marines stationed there from trying to apprehend the 3 men and samurai cat. As Katsuo cut down enemies and Kali robbed them of their weapons, at one point in time one Marine pointed at the group and yelled out, recognizing the pirates. "It's the Demon Cat and that's... "Daddy" Fly!!!" 

Pierre was holding a marine hostage so that those silly marines would stop shooting at him, meanwhile he used his devil fruit and shot canon balls at them, blasting them in to next Tuesday. "Huh oh I apologize but you must have me confused with someone. I'm just passing through and looking for a friend of a friend." Pierre said politely as he let go of the Marinehostage whose body fell to the ground and moved he on. His eyes spotted two marines that were about to use a canon and fire at the Bro pirates, but Pierre quickly used their ace and pointed at the canon. "Kali over there!" And as curious as Kali was that compulsive thief looked to his left and saw a canon, instantly dropping all the weapons he previously stole, and in an instant the four Bros had a canon pointed at some Marines, with Katsuo lighting the fuse and Pierre taking aim.

"You just took advantage of Kali-san, didn't you-nya?" Katsuo asked while moving closer and catching sight of Hornet fighting. Pierre nodded as he and Mathias kicked some Marines and dropped them to the ground. "You did, didn't you?" Pierre smiled somewhat innocently and raised both his hands in a defensive manner. "No no no, I would never use your curse for my own convenience." But the blond gunslinger had to wonder, was there someone who would pull pranks with Kali's unique ability? A certain Woodpecker came to mind...

Those thoughts were gone quickly as the last Marine around them dropped to the ground and was out. The four pirates walked next to each other towards the giant fortress as their eyes focused on their captain who was doing battle against a CP4 agent. The night was cold like any other in the North Blue, but there was no one in this crew that felt it. They were ready to rock and roll as they came to a halt and looked up front after manhandling the welcoming committee. In front of them was the giant gate, and high above stood their biggest test to date, Cipher Poll 4. Beat those guys, simple. Yes?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 9, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island 

Brolly Brandford​*
The World Pirates marched in a team towards the town that had been ransacked by another group of pirates while following the lead of an old man. Brolly was unsure of what was actually occurring but the possible chance of conflict was consider rather high. He held his giant fork in his grasp at his side as he waddled alongside his crewmates. In the distance they were able to see the enemy crew and the village people who had been all rounded up and under guard. By the looks of it the leader of the said group was a talkative one. The crew began to speak about the plan they had come up with but unfortunately during the sensitive talks Brolly had been distracted by a butterfly and ended up attempting to catch it and disappeared into the forest. The lack of the large chef caused Duke to gaze around mid plan discussion, blinking a few times in confusion. 
“…Brolly vanished again.” The Captain knew Brolly well however. Knowing that random and surprising chef he was nearby and would appear when he chose to. The chef had a habit of getting lost quite easily or getting distracted and losing focus upon the matter at hand. In any case the crew continued to plan their tactic, it was fool proof. The old man made his way towards the town while the World Pirates positioned themselves accordingly. 

*“I lost. No yummies here.” *The chef mumbled to himself as he rotated around the forest, gazing around in a 360 degree circle. The small distraction had completely cut him off from the rest of the crew. Though the town seemed to be on the other side of the forest to where it was before. It was quite possible the chef had circled around the town in his mission to capture the shiny butterfly and now was at the back of the town. During his mini adventure of getting lost he also caught the smell of fleshy baked pie which had lured him back to the border of the town yet unfortunately on the other side of where the crew were placed. The chef waddled into the roads, it looked rather messy and damaged as if someone had come to picked on the villagers. That was not nice at all; they had someone who could cook a nice pie here. You never picked on someone who could cook a nice pie. Brolly’s nose was side tracked by the smell of smoke and flames but also by the events further into the town. A long black coat fluttered in the wind along with strands of red hair. The World Pirate Captain Duke had just slammed a firm kick into the loud enemy pirate. It seemed everyone in the village had been escorted safely and now the battle was truly about to rage.
"You did well old man..." Duke told the old man, his arms crossed. "But it's time for us to enter this battle!"

“Man, oh man.” One member of the Montenbainne Family said in a chuckle. He held a giant straw in his hands with an arrogant grin stretched over his lips. “Don’t get knocked over so easily. These bunch of kids need a good talking too.” The man clearly did not take the situation seriously. The weird looking man pointed his straw towards the group of World Pirates and cracked a massive grin.
“I’m Patchie, the greatest chef in the world. Don’t forget it.” Upon saying that Duke clucked his tongue and gave his head a small shake. What a poor choice of words.
“I wouldn’t say that if I were you.” Patchie quirked a brow with a devilish grin. 
“Eh? Why not?” His cockiness was short lived as without warning a blur flashed into the middle of the soon to be battlefield and the sound of something very hard hitting the chef echoed through the town. Patchie was sent flying through the town and collided into a tree with a loud grunt. Duke smirked confidently, right on que.
“That’s why!” Brolly Brandford stood firmly with his huge metal fork in his grasp and jelly on his feet for the extra speed. He wore an expression of frustration and confidence. There was only one person who could hold such a title.
*“I Brolly Brandford. I be bestest chef in the world!”* Ever so slowly Patchie pushed himself to his feet, a chuckle escaping his lips as he wiped the blood from his mouth with his forearm.
“That so…”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Arc remained on the ground as the crew walked away, however, he was no longer sulking. He was completely still and unmoving. Arc remained in this position for a while, until the rain began to fall. He slowly rose to his feet as the droplets of water pelted his face as he looked to blackened night sky, clinching the piece of gravestone tightly in his hand.
> 
> The next morning, as the Phoenix Dawn was preparing to set out, a deep reverberating thud emanated from the forest. I wonder what's going on. I'm surprised anyone would be out there already after what happened
> 
> ...



Rose crossed her arms with a satisfied smirk, a carefree smile on her face as she floated within a lighter then air bubble. Everything was now right with the world. She finally had a talking gorilla in the crew...well more like a talking bear really, but she wasn't one to quibble with such minor details anyway. 

"Arc do you eat bananas?" Rose suddenly blurted out. 

Arc stared at Rose quizzically. He was about to respond, but then Hawkins stepped forth and cleared his throat audibly, his hands concealing something behind his back. "I found something interesting while heading back to the ship," he said. Rose watched curiously as he revealed a tiny sapling, its roots clinging to a crumbling mound of dirt at the bottom.  

Rose's eyes sparkled. "Oooh...that's like a baby tree right?" 

Hawkins nodded. "I found this sapling at the edge of the forest. It was just sitting there all by its lonesome. It's a miracle that it even made it." Hawkins left out the part about him foraging the ruins of the forest for the remains of that devil fruit he had sensed earlier. He had picked up its faint presence, but then it had sudenly disappeared, most likely consumed by the flames that had leveled the forest. A true pity. Hawkins turned towards Arc and raised up the sapling. "I was thinking that we could carve out a space on the ship and plant it. I know it's only a token gesture of your old home, but it's better then nothing. We might be able to nurture it and jumpstart its growth with Ursla's powers."

"Hmm...I never thought of using my powers in that fashion before," Ursla commented thoughtfully. 

*POP! * 

Suddenly the sapling was snatched out of  Hawkins grasp. Rose held it in her hands. It really was a scrawny little thing, but she could definitely envision the possibilities. The sudden image of a giant tree looming like a colossus over the deck of the _Phoenix Dawn_ came to her mind, and her standing atop its bough, proudly waving about the flag of the Phoenix Pirates. "Sounds like an awesome idea to me Hawkins!" Rose exclaimed. "Now we just need to name it."  Rose paused and considered carefully. It had to be a name that was fitting for the official tree of the future Pirate Queen. A name that was both awe inspiring and epic at the same time. Then it came to her, the greatest name ever, one you could never forget in a million, billion years. 

"Fred!" she said brightly.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 9, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Hornet Havoc​*
*“I’mma make you weep~ Ya’ flashy dressed creep~!”* Hornet rapped as he flipped about the CP4 agent, trading blows in aerobatic styles. His enemy seemed more like a boxer, trying to block and throw punches while he stayed in the same position. His fighting styled seemed less equipped to deal with someone as wild and unpredictable as Hornet but for the most part he showed why he was called a CP4 Agent. As the two clashed the pirate continued to rap, much to the annoyance of the agent.
*“Ya’ fallin’ behind, stupid idiot~!” *Nureno growled and swung a miss as the Captain back flipped through the air and skidded on his boots. With an angry expression he thrust his finger towards the rapper and yelled out roughly.
“Shut up with those stupid jokes you bastard!” He snapped. The pirate danced on the spot, thrusting his arms about in a ghetto manner.
*“They’re not jokes~ They’re stylish rhymes, you idiot~ Yeaaaa~ah~!” *The agent gritted his teeth angrily at the performance. People like this pissed him off the most as they were complete immune to his taunting. Someone who did not take anything serious only made him more and more angry. To make it worse he was actually strong, enough to keep up with his martial arts. 
“So damn annoying… I’m gonna beat you to a pulp you piece of shit!” This anger fell on deaf ears as Hornet slipped into a fighting stance, a smile on his lips.
*“I’ll play with ya~ Ya stupid baby~”* That was the last straw. 

At that moment the Bro Pirate crew arrived and stood in a line at Hornets back while they waited for him to finish up with an agent. They were not ignorant to what this meant. The CP4 Agents were powerful, insanely in fact for the people of North Blue. While they may not have been much in Grand Line itself their power was something to fear in the Blues, being the station agents of North Blue. Naturally their presence was not wifely known and it was up to Pierre to explain who they were on the Smiling Bear before arriving. All the pirates were prepared. 
“This is the first agent, a good test of their strength.” The cowboy started as he flicked his trim of his hat and slipped a hand into his pocket. Beside him Katsuo stood with his small arms crossed and eyes intently narrowed on the situation. 
*“We’re not the only ones watching either, nya~”* Above the battlefield a group of well suited men and a young girl stood on a balcony of the fortress overlooking the battle from the other side. The Demon cat had picked them up with his nose. Kali let out a hefty sigh and hung forwards.
“We’re going to be fighting strong guys again… I don’t have anything to drink.” A small whimper escaped his lips. He was as prepared as the rest of the crew but still he was not one for overestimating himself. Finally Mathias spoke, the most recent member of the crew.
_“We’ll just win every fight we come across. As you say, we’re Bro Pirates after all.” _He said with his arms crossed and expression stern. The rest of the pirates nodded and said in union.
*“Of course.”* Mathias had caught on quick. The Bro Pirates never lost. Suddenly a shockwave slammed into them sending their clothes whipping wildly. The agent had just lost his temper to a new level…

“Face my true power, fucking pirate!” Nureno screamed out as his body began to grow and reform. Hornet watched with a raised brow and the peculiar scene. The agents body formed into a half man half beetle appearance. He actually changed into a beetle? A long horn sat on his forehead, a huge black shell over his back and he received a few more arms to boot. Overall it was hilarious. The dark skinned Captain covered his mouth as he did his best to stop laughing. 
“…F-funny?” That was simply too much for the agent to handle, and his head popped. In a huge rampage in union with Soru he charged forward and appeared in front of Hornet and slammed directly into him. The pirate grunted loudly as he was smashed by the hardened body of the agent and was sent flying over the pathway. In a huge and loud impact he collided with a wall and went crashing through it. Mathias moved to jump into action yet was stopped by a hand on his arm. The hand belonged to Daddy Fly who simply gave the newly recruited pirate a small shake of his head. 
“Gyahahahahahaha! How do you like that you trashy shit!? Gyahahaha!” The rest of the agents looked on emotionlessly. They knew full well he was jumping gun. Nureno’s laughter was suddenly cut off as the wall Hornet crashed through was suddenly completely demolished by a tidal wave of this thick black liquid.
“What the…” He muttered as he watched the huge curtain of blackness cover the sky and battlefield. Then slowly in the shadow of the hole made by the impact Hornet slowly emerged, blocking trickling down his forehead. All the Pitch seemed to pour from his back, his right arm covered by Pitch which doubled it in size. 
*“I’m here to save Shenya… I ain’t bein’ taken down by a stupid idiot baby like you.”* Nureno clenched down his teeth. This cocky bastard was too much for his sanity. The agent fell onto all his hands and pointed his horn towards the pirate as he prepared his most powerful epic charge attack.
“Put your money where your mouth is, you trash!” Without wasting anymore time his charge began as he zoned in upon his target. “Beetle Bomb!” He snarled. As the zoan user closed the distance Hornet was also quite quick to launch his own attack. In a powerful punch he wrenched his arm back and stretched out the black Pitch across the Port grounds, passed his crewmates who stood without flinching. It grew in size continually as it whipped back in the form of a massive black fist. Just before the monstrous beetle agent smashed directly into the pirate the Pitch fist came steaming back as fast as a bullet and as powerful as a train and slammed itself straight into the face of Nureno.
*“Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!” *The impact was so immense it stopped the agent in his tracks and sent him plummeting back until he smashed into a building, going straight through it. The sounds of him smashing through walls continued for a good long while until there was simply silence. The first agent had met his end.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 9, 2011)

*Continued...*

The agents of CP4 gazed down from their balcony at the sight of one of their own falling to the hands of a pirate. They all remained silent apart from Charles, the leader, who let out a small sigh and shook his head.
“What a depressing performance on our part. I expect better of you, all of you.” Below Hornet shook his hand after the punch, the Pitch settling to the ground. As he turned his attention towards those on the fortress wall he crossed his arms firmly. Slowly the rest of his crew took up a stance beside him, all in a line in their various poses. There were a group of well suited men up there, a marine officer and a young brown haired girl. There was only one person it could be, Shenya. The young girl gazed down to Hornet and his crewmates in shock, joy, worry, fear, every emotion under the sun. She could not believe it. The voice of the man who saved her so long ago shook her back into reality.
*“Shenyaaa~ We’re here to save ya~ Hold on up there~ Ain’t nuthin’ gonna stop the Bro Pirates, Yeaaaaaaaaa~ah~!”* At that he thrust his arm into the air hand pointed his hand upwards, his two middle fingers folded in and his index and pinky pointed outwards. Tears welled up in the corner of Shenya’s eyes as she felt overjoyed, they had come for her. 
“Hornet… You idiot! Why do you always have to do the dangerous thing!?” She called out with her eyes clamped shut. A smile touched the lips of those present. “I never want you, or any of your friends getting hu-” The girls words were cut off by the Leader of CP4’s hand striking her across the face. The Bro Pirates quickly changed their aura from joyous to angry. Who struck a girl like that? 
“The Bro Pirates is it? That is certainly amusing. I have heard of your… performances in North Blue, nothing by children.” He cackled darkly. Hornet decided there and then he would knock this fool out. “So be it. I’ll start taking Shenya to the ship that will transport her to the World Government holding facility right now. If you can catch us and save her, then give it your best shot. Once she is on that ship and moving its game over, there is no way you’ll be able to save her then. That is Admiral Territory.” As much as the Captain knew he would not have given up if it came to it, but then it would rely on his crew to hold him back. . Suddenly doors opened, secret passage ways came into view and hundreds upon hundreds of marines poured forth. The leader cackled once more as he grabbed Shenyas hair and began to drag her back into the fortress.
“If you can even get inside, that is.” The pirates and the agents traded glares once more before they vanished into the complex and left the five pirates to the countless marines. 
“Looking a bit… hopeless, haha… ha.” Kali muttered as he flashed his eyes around. Mathias launched into his fighting pose, as did Katsuo, while Pierre put up his back to Hornet.
“We can’t waste time Captain.” The rapper knew that all too well. These numbers, if they could win, would take way too long to bring down…

The surprises had yet to end, however. The sound of something heavy in the air stole the attention of everyone on the ground. Eyes exploded out of their sockets at the image of a ship flying through the air. People scrambled to get out of the way of the huge ship, which cleared a pathway to the fortress gateway. 
“Ah! What the hell is this!?” One marine yelped. Those fallen quickly got to their feet as they prepared for combat. The Bro Pirates watched in as much shock as the marines as the possibility of reinforcements made itself known. What shocked them even more were those who disembarked from the broken ship. 
*“Yo~ Didn’t expect a mtuha fucka like you~” *Hornet said with his rapping hands flapping about. From the wreckage five men came into view. One marines mouth dropped to the floor as he recongised the man at the front with short grey hair and a green jacket.
“…Commander… Sibera!?” Another marine coughed in horror as he recognised the rest.
“That’s Lieutenant Hipper. Lieutenant Vario, Lieutenant Frola and Lieutenant Rargo! It was reported you all died!” Sibera kept his eyes upon the marine horde. Hundreds of them. It would be quite the challenge. The man pressed his knuckle into his hands and spoke towards the group at his back.
_“Well… get your asses in gear. The girl won’t save herself.” _Hornet grinned widely and turned on his heel to sprint towards the fortress, giving a wave over his shoulder as he did while his crew quickly followed. The ex-marines turned their attention to the army completely now as they blocked the doorway to the fortress.
_“We didn’t die… but we’re not marines anymore. We’re the Grey Top Pirates.”_ The marine army all threw their heads back in shock and all yelled out their confusion in union. The Grey Top Pirates moved into their fighting stances.
_“No matter what, no one is getting through here.”_ ‘Good luck… Hornet havoc.’

Inside thee fortress the Bro Pirates ran down a long corridor lined with a red carpet. They were still slightly shocked that it was the marines from back then had actually gone AWOL and even come to their aid. How they found out was another story entirely, and if they all got out of this alive it would have to be shared over a drink. For now their minds focused on their objective and that was to save Shenya. CP4’s arrogance was completely unmatched as they believe in impossible for the pirates to even scratch them. The crew eventually came to a circle room with five different passageways to follow. Hornet let out a small sound of pondering as he ran his hand over his bearded chin.
*“We ain’t got time for this…”*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 9, 2011)

*The World Pirates: Annie clocks in*
The battles began around Annie in earnest, each World Pirate pairing off against one of the enemy pirates, almost like a coordinated dance of violence. Crazy chef vs crazier chef? Check. Loudmouth captains vs loudmouth captains? Check. Furry bunny vs. whatever? Check. She wasn't exactly sure where that left her in the entire cockeyed equation. Not much in the mood for a direct confrontation anyway, and especially in her current bedraggled state (she suddenly realized her clothes stunk like the armpit of a yeti after not being washed for so long), Annie stealthily crept towards a nearby bell tower that loomed about a block away. It was an ideal location from which to set up a snipers nest. 

As she gained the sidewalk which led towards the bell tower, something caught her attention across the street. A large steel plated sign, riddled with dozens of bullet holes, read in scarlet lettering: *Gunsmith Brothers. * Underneath that was a bold proclamation: *Got a problem? Shoot it!* A smirk crept across Annie's blistered lips. Now here were a couple of galoots who were after her own heart. They might as well have put up a come on in sign, _all seventeen year old gunslinger girls welcome_.

No more able to resist the temptation then a fatboy could resist the enticing charms of a candy store, Annie dashed towards the gun store. She imagined two middle aged guys barricaded inside (Gunsmith brother #1, and Gunsmith brother #2), slightly graying, going paunchy around the midsection, and packing enough heat to set off half the city in flames. Just as she reached within twelve feet of the storefront, Annie felt it; bad juju. Her colorful term for that ingrained sixth sense that often warned her of impending danger. One which all natural born killers seemed to share and cultivate as they got stronger. It wasn't coming from within the store though. Instinctively she snap rolled to her left, just as a gunshot cracked the air. The bullet missed her by mere inches. She could tell instantly that it had come from a sniper positioned on a rooftop across the street, and because she was a pretty damned good sniper herself, she guessed what might come next.  

"Feet don't fail me now!!"  she cried. 

The blistering crackle of automatic gunfire rang out. A stream of bullets trailed her across the street, nipping at Annie's heels as she dove through the glass windowpane of a nearby flower shop. _*Flower Power!*_ read the storefront sign in colorful lettering. Annie raised up her arms protectively over her face as the glass exploded all around her in a storm of flying daggers. She felt a sudden sharp twinge in her right side as she landed ass backwards onto a row of tulips. Bullets whizzed over her head. Annie scampered away from the window and monkey flipped over the counter, her breath coming in ragged gasps. She looked down at her right side and saw a growing blood stain forming on her torn chambray shirt. With a painful grimace she reached under her shirt and pulled out a two inch shard of blood stained glass. She observed the rosettes of blood on the glass shard with a grim fascination. _Her blood_, she thought. "I'm gonna pay you back for that who ever the fuck you are. Oh yes I will..." she muttered, beads of sweat rolling down her forehead.  

The furry face of a she panther cub jutted out from within her rucksack. Muffin stared wide eyed at Annie with concern, sniffing the blood in the air. _My blood_, Annie thought, and this made her absolutely furious. "You stay here girl. Momma's gotta clock in for work," Annie said. She unfurled the rucksack across the floor and quickly began assembling her custom made sniper rifle, affectionately dubbed Mr. Meanie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 9, 2011)

*Kent*

"Son of a bitch..."

Kent took a deep breath, focusing all his internal energy to his stomach, which he was currently holding together with his hands. The skin began to patch up, and although raw, red, and still weak, the healing would hold. Not all his old monk techniques were useless without his aura...though he had to admit that his blood had looked oddly red, even for him. 

Hm.

*"Maybe next time, you won't underestimate the great Iron Mask Falgor!"* Falgor shouted. His hand had twisted into a large sword, which gleamed oddly in the light. "The treasure is mine, and there's nothing a punk like you is going to do about it!"

"We'll...see about that," Kent said, spitting on his palms and rubbing them together. "Soru." He vanished in a burst of speed, but Falgor didn't seem to be fazed. He swung his blade hand in a wide arc, forcing Kent to flip over it. This didn't stop Kent however, and he landed in front of Falgor and launched a punch which successfully connected, knocking him back a few feet.

Falgor spat blood onto the ground and cursed. "A lucky shot."

"You think that was lucky?" Kent asked with a cocky grin. "Then I'm about to win the fucking lottery."

He shot forward again, but Falgor was better prepared this time. His hand shrunk back to normal and he lifted it towards Kent. "Tetsu Tetsu no Iron Rain!"

Thousands of iron spikes shot from his body, slamming into Kent with enough force to stop the young captain in his tracks. Kent cursed and vanished again, barely avoiding another burst of spikes. He skidded to a stop several feet to his right and brought back one leg. "Rankyaku!"

A burst of air tore through the ground, hitting Falgor and hurling him backwards. Kent took the time to catch his breath, still clutching his stomach. "Dammit...where the fuck is that Duke guy?" He asked himself, looking around for any sign of the World Pirate Captain. They had gotten separated when they engaged Falgor and Montebainne, but Kent had a sneaking suspicion the two were too powerful to handle one on one...or fuck it, maybe he could do this himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 10, 2011)

*[‘Black’ Bart; On the Trail of Legacy]​*​
Bart sets motionless in the darkness of his quarters. The matted mess of tangles that is his hair falls messily in front of his face and hangs there lifelessly as he stares into the bottom of a glass of bourbon.  “It’s not polite to stand there and stare Ms. Wulf.” Bart says playing with the bandages that wrapped his torso from top to bottom. Ivy just shakes her head at the comment,  “I heard you were seen around deck.” She replied back with a short pause,  “Do you think it wise to be up and about after such a beating?” she states finishing her thought. Bart doesn’t even pull his weary gaze from the glass, he just sets there and swirls the liquid before bending his arm at the elbow toward himself. Pulling his head back he downs the rest of the bourbon and set the glass down on the table with a hard clack.  “Ahhhh…” he exhales casting his glance toward Ivy.  “How long was I out?” he asks ignoring Ivy’s question. Sucking on her lower lip with a smack Ivy just casts her glance toward floor, typical Bart.  “A day and a half, we’re currently docked on a small uncharted island southwest of Horizon.” She replies not pulling her gaze up. Bart’s hair ruffles as he snapped his head back toward the table. Moving his hand from the glass he sets it on a pack of cigarettes that sat just behind it. 

Pulling the pack from the table he firmly packs it before he opens it.  “And of the information gathered on Legacy?” Bart asks pulling a smoke from the package. Pulling her glance from the floor Ivy stands from her propped up position on the wall next to the door. Producing a map from around her back she begins to walk to the table.  “I figured that question would pop up sooner or later.” she states setting the rolled parchment on the table. Glancing to the map Bart pulls a box of matches from his pants pocket as Ivy continued.  “Jack was a complicated man, all the clues he left were coded and hard to decipher for. If it weren’t for Twigg’s stint with you, we’d had to wait for you to wake to even have gotten as far as we did.”  Ivy continues sliding the map toward Bart. Pulling a match free Bart sets the box on the table by the cigarettes. Pulling the match to his face he strikes it off his cheek and lights his smoke. Waving the match out he reaches out and seizes the rolled cloth and rolls it out before himself.  His eyes then fall on the known map of the world they lived in. Red diamonds and black x’s littered the four blue seas. Ivy answers the question before Bart can even form it in sentence.  “The diamonds are probable locations for parts of the Legacy. X’s are unknowns. They could be parts or traps to throw people off the trail completely.” she states as Bart lays a hand down covering a large section of it. Standing the Pirate pulls his hat from the chair and sets it on his head and then pulls his coat off the other side. Swinging it around him he sets it atop his shoulders. 

 “Gather the crew; we have to discuss our next course of action.” Bart states pulling the map from the table.  “Aye Captain.” Ivy replies snapping on her heels. Turning toward the door she begins to walk. Bart watches with mild interest as she exits, it was finally time to start setting the wrongs of the world government right.  “Guide us Jack.” Bart says lowly clenching the map tightly.   

~Sometime Later~​
The Black Bart crew stands in front of the ledge that leads to Bart’s quarters. “Where’s Bart?” one of the newest recruits states showing his angst.  “Quite boy, Bart will be out in a moment.” Twigg softly says while slapping the former prisoner on the back of the head. “Ah, apologies Master Twigg.” The pirate stutters nervously.  “Are we ready to get this council meeting underway?” Bart asks. The crew grows quite as Bart walks form the darkened door and into the light. “Council?” one pirate asks. Bart casts an angry glance the way of the pirate which forces the man quite.  “Did none tell the apprentices how Ol’ Bart runs his ship?” he Barks angrily.  “Apologies Sir, we felt other things were more relevant while you slept.” Ivy says with a bit of a bow.  “Very well, there be no time to go into detail now. You’ll catch on quickly anyway.” Bart states holding his hand out toward Ivy, who quickly places a dagger in his opened hand.  “As most know, we attacked Horizon for one thing.” Bart rattles on as he sticks the Map of the World on the wall beside him.  “And that, Mates. Was information. Information that will make us highly wanted men by the Marines.” Bart shouts slamming a hand on the walled parchment.  “Now, gentlemen” Ivy states walking up to the railing,  “all those little markers on the Map is locations of interest.” she states almost seductively. The pirates clamor amongst themselves after Ivy spoke, “But Ma’am. There are so many locations and symbols.”, “What do they mean?” a couple of pirates asks and state respectively.

 “Well. All those locations are possible places for an item simply called Legacy. The X’s are possible traps while the diamonds are possibly where the parts are hidden.” Ivy states almost nonchalantly. “So, I take it that the North Blue, at this moment isn’t of interest.” One pirate speaks up pointing out the fact that there were nothing but X’s where they currently were.  “Aye, and that is the reason behind this meeting, we need to decide on a location, gentlemen.” Bart states holding both arms out toward his men. “But you’re the cap’ain. Shouldn’t you make that call?” one of the newer recruits ask. One of Bart’s long time crewmen slams him on the back of the head.  “There was no need for that.” Twigg  states reprimanding the man.  “On Bart’s ship all the crew has a say on where we go and what we do.” Twigg adds enlightening the rest of the prisoners they now have aboard. “Well, Which sea is the easiest to get too?” one man asks.  “Well lads, if we cross the Calm Belt and venture into the New World. The West Blue is the closest.” Bart says crossing his arms across his chest. The crew gasps, the Calm Belt was frightening, but the thought of passing through the New World out right terrified them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 10, 2011)

“Alternatively, we are here.” Bart states pointing at a location near Reverse Mountain.  “Reverse Mountain can get us to any of the Blues equally fast.” Bart states, this brings a calming effect over his men.  “Sadly, Reverse Mountain is highly treacherous, and even for a Navigator such as myself, with a crew that hasn’t had experience it can end very badly.” Bart thoughtfully says,  “In fact. I’ve only done it twice, and that was with a Crew who’s lowliest position had a higher Bounty then myself.” Bart adds which causes his crew to gasp. The yammer more and seem to come to a decision. “Well, we believe that Reverse Mountain is our preferable choice.” One says speaking their combined thoughts.  “Wait Captain, isn’t there one other choice?” Twigg asks,  “Yes Captain, what about the Red Canals?” Ivy adds to Twiggs statement. “Yeah, why didn’t you tell us about these.. Uh. Red Canals?” one pirate asks. Bart casts a nasty glance toward Twigg, then toward Ivy.  “I didn’t want to influence your decision.” Bart says in a defeated tone.  “The Red Canals are manmade channels that are dug across narrow sections of the Red Line. They are used to allow Merchants to cross into seas on opposite theirs on the Red Line without using Reverse Mountain.” Bart states. The crew grows silent and then clamor again for a moment. “Where is the closest canal?” One asks.  “Right Here.” Bart states pointing at the map.

* “EAST BLUE IT IS THEN!”* the entire crew shouts simultaneously.  “It’s a two day trip, Raise anchor and set sail.” Ivy commands as Bart walks away. The crew set about their business as his door closes behind him. 

*[Tobias Kain, Catching Up with the World Pirates]​*​
Tobias cautiously watched as the Cook of the World Pirates bounded off with his Captain and the rest of the Crew. They were heading toward the Village they had been in just not too long ago. With a breath of relief he allows the jagged sword in his clutches shatter and return to the either from which it came. Looking to Kent, Tobias pauses in wonder. His captain had stated this island was his, to be part of his red Kingdom and vowed to protect it. Tobias himself harbored no feeling for the people here himself, but he wandered if his Captain was going to allow himself to be so easily out done by that other Captain. It took only mere moments for the answer to become rather obvious, even for a layman. Clutching his abdomen he dashes to catch up with the World Pirate. Tobias grinned; it was time to redeem himself.  With a dash he hit the forest, he knew the woods in this area particularly well, so he knew he could probably catch up to the World Pirates a timely manner despite he being so much slower than the rest of the crew he joined up with. 

Reaching the village, the sounds of battle were already heard. A frustrated look crosses the young boy’s face. Scaling a building he takes up a vantage point that is just hidden from the battle raging below.  Looking around he spots the Chef he fought earlier. He was fighting a strange man with a large metal straw. Tobias arched his eyebrows. Food implement Vs Food implement, this should be interesting he thinks.

*[‘Black Bart’, Red Canal 06]​*​
The Fortune Docked near the Flood Gate that was this side’s entrance to Red Canal 06 and ultimately the East Blue. The small unknown town was just simply named 06, for the Gate that allowed it to prosper. After Bart gives strict orders on how to act in 06 he follows them into town. The crew parts way with in the agreement to meet back at the Fortune in an hour. Bart himself takes the first building on the left in town; it was the office of the Red Canal.  A small gold bell chimes as the door swings open. A small round balding man pulls his gaze from a ledger. Pulling the small framed oval glasses from his face he casts the man a grin. “Why Mr. Roberts, glad to see you again.” He says with a jovial tone.  “Benjamin, it’s been far too long? How’s the family?” Bart asks taking the man’s outstretched hand and giving it a firm shake. “Oh, fine. My granddaughter is graduating high school next year.” The man says placing his hands back on the leger he was reading. “And yourself, have you found a Mrs. Roberts yet?” he asks with a warm smile.  “As always Ben, still in the market.” Bart says laughing. “Well.” Ben says turning the mood more serious. “I think I know why you’re here Mr. Roberts. What freight are you hauling to the East Blue today?” he asks picking a quill pen 

 “As always, the finest furniture in all the Blues.” Bart states dropping a medium sized black cloth bag on the table. “I see, well. Let me check and see if your paper work is all in order.” Ben states picking up the bag. Pulling the string the glint of gold reflects off his eyes. Putting his glasses on a crooked smile crosses the man’s face. “Ah, seems all your paper work is in working order Mr. Lochay. As you know, it will take an hour to process your request and it will be at our standard rate.” Ben replies stuffing the bag in his coat.  “Much obliged Ben.” Bart says handing a wad of Beri to the man.  “Tell the family I said hi.” he states leaving another thousand Beri on the table. “Will do Mr. Roberts.” Ben replies palming the money. “Oh, and good news, the Canal has been upgraded, the once six hour trip is now only three!” he shouts as Bart disappears behind the door. Walking into town, Bart finds it necessary to buy new cloths.

~ Four and a half Hours Later~

The last flood gate opens spilling ocean water and the Fortune into the East Blue, the crew cheer joyfully. They were on the trail of adventure and their Captain, Black Bart was at the helm 
*[Enter East Blue]​*​


----------



## Vergil (Aug 10, 2011)

Revolutionary Knights

Sendo didn’t even hear what Isham said, he was too busy looking at a large spear in his gut and feeling horrible pain. He knew it would be futile talking to him, he wasn’t going to be swayed by what some hobo was saying, he was a vice admiral – but given that Sendo was incapable of restoring much of anything, his words were the only weapon he had. Not a very good weapon, but perhaps it would spare some lives.

He looked around at the scene which was unfolding before him. Things were happening fast now. Demetri had to be freed and Braska was trying his best to do so, but in the face of a Vice Admiral who was as ruthless as he was powerful, it seemed like a lost cause.

Isham was going to end it. Right there and then. Sendo’s body moved on its own. He had been surprised earlier at the strength with which Shyla had grabbed him just before she died and now he understood where it came from. Some deep reserve, completely untapped. A dying will. At that moment in time Sendo wasn’t thinking about the fact that Demetri was the commander of the Revolutionaries and he must be saved; nor was he thinking about the fact that Sendo owed him his life and some debt had to be repaid. All he saw was a friend in shackles about to get put to death. It was just wrong. Life was precious.

He ran and jumped in front of the pair of Braska and Demetri. His body shuddered as what seemed like a thousand spears entered him.

“Get…moving…” he gasped. At least his last words were cool. His son would have been so proud. Sendo’s mind flashed back to when he played with his child. 

_Flashback_
Pirates and Marines. Sendo would be the Marine, Jace would be the pirate and after Jace killed Sendo with a sword to the chest it was his duty to go out with some dying words. 

“Ah you got me!” Sendo said spinning and falling dramatically to the ground.

“Dad! That’s lame. Can’t it be something more heroic! Like…I dunno….” He would look to the sky and think. “Like…uh…that was…a good battle…” Jace would drop to the ground and pretend to die. He’d make a fine actor.

“Alright, I’ll remember that one for next time” but he never would. He’d always use the ‘lame’ ones. Part of him loved to see Jace use his imagination; looking to the sky, searching for inspiration. Seeing his child’s eyes bright with enthusiasm and passion was one of the best sights in the world for him. Jace could have been something amazing. He never got the chance.


_On the battlefield _
Sendo was fading. His breathing was shallow and he couldn’t find the strength to move. ‘Why am I still alive? I can go see Claire, Jace and Shyla if I let go’ Sendo thought. His body loosened and his mind drifted somewhere far away.


_Elsewhere_
When Sendo opened his eyes, everything was white around him. And silent. He remained lying on the groud.

“So, I’m dead now huh?” Sendo said to himself

“Nope. Not yet you old fart!” a familiar voice said followed by a familiar punch as Shyla squatted next to him.

“Ow. Good to see you can still feel pain in the afterlife.” Sendo was calm. He wondered why. Ordinarily he would have jumped out of his skin and screamed like a girl. 

“Told ya, you’re not there yet.” She said hovering over him, “Not your time.”

“Not my time..?” Sendo raised an eyebrow, “Look I just want to be with the people I love. You, Jace, Claire…”

“Aw, you never told me you loved me you big oaf!” Shyla grinned. Sendo realised he hadn’t. 

“Hey, you’re my best friend. Of course I love you.” Sendo smirked.

“Shucks well I love you too grandpa!” He got a kiss on the cheek for that, though didn’t appreciate the ‘grandpa’

“I’m not that old….Anyway, where’s Jace and Claire. I’ve missed them so much.” Sendo asked, feeling relief that he would actually get to finally see them.

“Yeah, about that. They’re not here.” Shyla said

“What?” Sendo’s mind spun through all the possibilities.

“Don’t make me repeat myself. You know I hate that.”

“They’re not here? Well where the Hell are they? Wait they’re not in Hell?” Sendo said alarmed.

“Idiot!” Sendo got another punch. “No. They are where you should be. Back there.” Shyla pointed to a large portal looking back at the battlefield. 

Sendo blinked and stared at the scene. Demetri was free and was using his cold, ice powery thing. Sendo barely paid attention to it though, his mind reeling.

“I’ll spell it out for you. They’re still alive! On Earth! Somewhere! There!” Shyla said dragging Sendo up. “Shit, you’re heavy!”

“Alive? But the island was destroyed! Where are they? What are they doing? Wha..”

“Dunno, dunno and dunno. You’re gonna have to find that out for yourself.” Shyla said slapping his butt as he stood up. “Now get out there and get ‘em tiger!”

Sendo turned around as he was being pushed to the portal. Sendo knew that he could trust her. He was about to say that he was sorry for letting her die, but remembered his promise. He instead smiled. “You having fun here?”

“You better believe it champ. Now you go and have fun down there. Have fun for me too!” Shyla said. Sendo turned around and hugged her tight.

“Thanks for everything, Shyla. You’re the best best friend I could have ever had.” Sendo said

“Ah you bastard you made me cry!” Shyla sniffed and hugged him back. “Just enjoy it down there while you can. It’s great up here…amazing in fact, but it’s…different. I’ll be waiting when your time is right. I’ll show you all kinds of neat things!” She wiped the tear from her eye. 

“Right.” Sendo looked down towards the battlefield. “Take care, Shyla!” he said as he jumped through the portal

“Enjoy your kiss!” he heard as he fell. What the hell did that mean?


Sendo eyes flickered opened as one of the revolutionaries was beside him. A huge sweaty bald man held his nose and had his lips over his own. Sendo’s eyes opened wide at the sight…and the taste. His arms and legs thrashed around and he sat up, immediately laying back down from the pain of his injuries. Most of the spears had been removed and the wounds had been covered.

“Bob?” Sendo said looking at him realising that it was him that revived him using mouth to mouth, “What are you doing here…uh…not that I’m not grateful….but aren’t the medical team supposed to be back at camp?” Sendo clutched at his chest as the sharp pain continued to jab at him

“Uh…yessir…..but I just thought…uh….you know…uh…” Bob said excruciatingly slowly. A brilliant mind when it came down to medicine but slow almost at everything else. Including speaking. “Figured….uh…..you…uh….needed help here. Others…are back uh…..at camp.”

Sendo looked to the sky again. “Thanks Bob. I owe you. I owe you a lot.”

“Nah…you saved..uh….Demetri……we owe…uh…you.” He beamed. He got up an trundled off to the next unconscious person, satisfied that Sendo was alright. It still hurt like crazy every time he did anything, but he was alive. He wondered about what he had just seen whilst he was out. Was it real? He closed his eyes and listened to his gut. His heart told him it was real; It was hope. Hope that they were still alive. Out there somewhere. He’d find them, even if he had to go to Raftel itself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2011)

*The World Pirates: Beauty and the Bullet *
Tarcell Montebainne observed the scruffy little blond girl sprint towards the gun shop across the street. Through the scope of his high powered sniper rifle he could perfectly see the child like enthusiasm etched on her dirty face. He waved his head about to the side and sniffed with audible disgust. The curls of his well coiffed and shiny raven dark hair bounced across his forehead. Such a pitiful little creature as this needed to be put out of her misery, and it was his duty as the arbiter of all things concerning beauty to do so at once. 

He laid on his stomach in the classic snipers position, hidden atop a rooftop across the street. As the blond girl approached the store he honed in on her through the cross hairs of the scope. Tarcell said a little prayer in that moment before he pressed the trigger, as he always did when exterminating ugliness from the world, one bullet at a time. "May you achieve beauty in your next life," he whispered under his breath. As soon as the bullet flew out of the barrel, Tarcell knew he had missed, such was his skill. The girl had tensed up at the last second, perhaps warned by some animal instinct, and suddenly darted away. The bullet missed her by a mere inch, but in the world of the sniper an inch may as well be a mile. The girl made a run for it in an all out sprint. He cursed under his breath and switched to full auto.  

The bullets went flying across the street, but the damn little runt kept just ahead of the trail of death behind her. Much to his surprise she blasted headfirst through the window of a flower shop. Tarcell winced slightly. That had to have hurt. He could never imagine himself doing something like that, and potentially scarring his flawless skin. He fired a few more token shots through the window. The girl scampered into the store and out of his view. With a cursory glance through the high powered scope he could see tiny droplets of blood dripping from the shattered glass of the window. It appeared she had cut herself while smashing through. He smiled and began to reload. "What will you do now little one?" The only way out of that store was back the way she came. He of course refused to consider the possibility that this filthy little guttersnipe would actually try and beat him at his own game.   

Annie hoisted her triple barreled rifle over her shoulder and began climbing the ladder to the rooftop. She hummed a song to herself as she ascended each rung, bopping her head up and down to the rhythm of the imaginary tune, her ponytail swaying back and forth from shoulder to shoulder. The humming stopped when she reached the top. Annie's face suddenly turned dead serious. It was time to go to work. She strapped on her brown leather aviator goggles and popped a wad of cherry chewing gum into her mouth. Slowly but surely she peeked across the rooftop, taking in everything with a single sweep of her eyes. There was a decent sized chimney off to her right which she could use for cover. She made a dash for the chimney. Bullets began to fly the moment she was exposed. Annie dove onto her stomach, grimacing in pain from the stab wound in her side. She rolled towards the chimney, narrowly avoiding a hail of bullets. 

Annie took her position and unholstered Mr. Meanie from her shoulder, her very own custom made triple barreled rifle which she had built from scratch. Each barrel was meant for something different, boom, big boom, bigger boom, and when all three fired in unison they made the mother of all booms. First thing was first though, she needed to know where this palooka was. Annie produced a compact makeup mirror from her pocket. She stuck the wad of fresh chewing gum in her mouth to the end of a combat knife, then stuck the mirror to the gum. With a delicate motion she extended the mirror around the corner of the chimney, making sure not to expose her hand. Immediately (and as she expected) a gunshot rang out and the mirror exploded. Annie grinned and popped a fresh wad of gum into her mouth. She had caught the glint of his scope. 

Not giving the sniper any time to realize that he had been spotted, Annie quickly ducked around to the other side of the chimney and started calculating the angles. The lantern post across the street, the metal storefront sign of the gun shop, and finally the water tower behind the sniper. Annie took aim through the scope of her rifle, feeling that old switch come on inside, just like the first day she ever held a gun and realized that this was her true calling. *BANG!* The bullet struck the lamp post, then ricocheted off the gun shop sign and onto the water tower. A shrill scream echoed from across the street. If Annie didn't know any better that sounded very much like the scream of a man who had never been shot before. He suddenly returned fire, sending dozens of bullets smashing into the chimney. Annie lowered her head as bits of crumbled brick rained all around her, but the chimney held firm.  

*"I'M GOING TO KIIIILL YOU!!!"* roared a voice. 

Annie patted her wounded right side and snickered. "I told ya I'd get you back fella." She reached into her rucksack and began prepping her next trick.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 10, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> Is what is said by the Captain as Doc walked up. Looking over his Captain?s shoulder as he walked pass him he sees a knife stuck in the middle of the sea on a map. Doc?s eye narrows as he looks at it, then looking to Joseph he pauses. Then looking back to the dagger he forces himself to stop.  ?That?s not a destination!? Doc shouts eye white, teeth jagged and tongue jutting out of his mouth like a lightning bolt.



?Ohohohoho, but it is a destination.? Harvey smirks as he comes over to look at the map, ?Just because there is not an island on this map has little to do with discovery, that's what adventure is about after all.? Harvey eyed the knife on the map, and nodded to himself, it was a fine heading indeed, close enough to get to any island if they ran into trouble, and just far enough out that the trip would take a while, and perhaps there might even be a secret island at the location, ?As a navigator I see absolutely nothing wrong with this heading!?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: Big Knife Shirley *
Vice Admiral Winchester stood his ground as Demetri flew at him. The lower half of Demetri's body was converted into a wave of liquid nitrogen, allowing him to blaze a frozen trail towards the Marine at high speed. Isham sent a gigantic swarm of hairs at Demetri, shaped like spears, letting them fly from all angles. A wave of liquid nitrogen flew at the hairs, freezing them on contact. Demetri shattered the brittle tendrils with a swinging punch. He closed in on Isham and formed his right fist into a gigantic fist of liquid nitrogen. Isham simply stood their calmly with his hands behind his back. 

"You missed a few..."  he said mildly. 

Demetri eyes went wide as a hair spear exploded through his right shoulder from the back. Suddenly he was lifted off his feet as tendrils of hair bound up his arms and legs. "How naive. How dizzyingly naive. Have you forgotten that _all_ Vice Admirals can use haki?" Isham said. "You may be a logia but I can still touch you at will. Also it seems that your prolonged captivity has severely weakened you."  Demetri gasped for air as thick tendrils of hair wrapped around his throat. Dozens of hair spears writhed menacingly in front of Demetri. Isham addressed him in a solemn tone. 

"Demetri Yoh, by the authority invested in me by the holy World Government, you are hereby sentenced to death." 

The hair spears flew at Demetri. Suddenly a giant mirror formed in front of Demetri and absorbed the would be spears in a flash of light. Isham narrowed his gaze as Clemens stepped out of the mirror, her eyes glowing. "You can't do this sir!" she pleaded, not realizing that she had addressed him as a formal superior, as if she were still a Marine. 

"Step aside girl!" Isham huffed. 

"This isn't justice and you know it. What happened to you?"  Clemens pointed at him, at his sterling uniform. She still loved that uniform and what it used to represent. "Is this the Marine that you warned me not to become? How can you still serve the World Government after seeing the horrifying things they've done?!" 

Isham regarded her with a tired and weary stare. In that moment he seemed like a hundred to Clemens instead of only seventy four. "I'm just an old soldier now...and if I have to choose between the imperfect order of the World Government, and the unrestrained chaos of a bloody revolution, then the choice is very clear. I'm sorry." A swarm of hair spears went flying at Clemens and Demetri, too fast and too many for her to warp away. It was then that a wild yell pierced the air. Clemens was blasted off her feet as a surging shockwave of air cut the hair spears in half. Isham nimbly hopped away on the backstep as the sliver of a chasm was carved through the street like a dividing line. A tall woman dressed in form fitting silver armor landed on the other side of the line, hefting a man sized kukri blade on each armor plated shoulder. She had short black hair and pale blue eyes. A vertical scar ran down the entire length of the right side of her face. She looked Isham dead in the eyes and spat a glob of chewing tobacco in front of his boots. 

"The Marine's ain't send you out to pasture yet ole' man?" she said in a sharp southern twang. 

Isham gazed at her impassively. "Well if it isn't Big Knife Shirley. I haven't seen you in a long time." 

Clemens felt two strong hands help her to her feet. It was Demetri. He was breathing heavily but already back up. "Who is that woman?" she asked. 

"You don't know who I am kid? Shirley asked in an almost offended voice. "Why I'm known the world over. I'm-" 

"Her name is Shirley Black. She's a revolutionary general just like me. Cutting it a little close aren't you Shirl?" 

Shirley spat on the floor and began hurling a string of obscenities about freakish storms and taking a wrong turn somewhere at the last island. "Well someone had to come and save yer sorry ass and I guess I drew the short straw. Next time you feel like turning yerself in to the laaaaaw, you make sure and run it by Fluck first. Oh yeah...YER WELCOME!"   

Demetri patted Clemens on her shoulder. "You should  help the others withdraw from the battlefield. We'll hold off the Vice Admiral."  

"Shit! I don't need none of yer help ya damn popsicle head. This ole' man's already got one foot in the grave anyways!" 

"Same old Shirley." 

Clemens watched as both revolutionary generals engaged the Vice Admiral. There was visible sorrow on her face. She shook it away and warped herself towards the other revolutionaries.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 10, 2011)

*The World Pirates: Annie the Kid vs. Tarcell Montebainne*
Tarcell screamed out in rage as he clutched the bleeding scar on his right cheek. At first he had been in disbelief that the girl had even made such an unbelievable shot, but then he felt the warm blood ooze out of his cheek, and that got him seeing nothing but red. It was really nothing more then a shallow bullet graze, but for a man who never even suffered a scratch in battle, who possessed the most handsome face in the world (in his opinion), such a thing was simply insufferable. In that moment all reason and all logic abandoned him. All he could think of was forever looking in the mirror and seeing that scar on his face, his perfect beauty forever marred.  

"I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!!" he raged at the top of his lungs, from behind the cover of a signpost. "DO YOU HEAR ME?!" 

Annie's laugh echoed from the rooftop across the street. Terrel saw her raise a middle finger from behind the chimney. His own finger was on the trigger of his rifle immediately, but her salute disappeared in a flash before he could fire. "Damn you!" he snarled. He reached into his weapons kit, a heavy duty steel case, and produced a glimmering silver shell. He'd blow that chimney sky high. Terrel kept his eyes fixed on the chimney as he loaded the shell into the rifle. Through the scope he could see the elongated silhouette of her body laying behind the chimney, most likely trying to angle for another of those trick shots. Annie's laugh echoed again, mocking him, mocking his wound and his pride. 

"Keep laughing!" Terrel said with a wicked smile, taking aim at the chimney with enough explosive force to atomize it to dust, and with it her. 

*Click!* 

Terrel stiffened up. The hairs on his body stood up on end as he felt the cold steel of a gun barrel press up against the nape of his neck. "I  gotta special delivery here for a Mister I Fucked With the Wrong Person..." giggled a girlish voice. Terrel caught sight of her out of the corner of his eyes, the little guttersnipe with her filthy blond hair and ragged clothes, an afront to the beauty of the world he had sworn to guard and cherish. 

_How did she get behind me?!_

Right on cue Annie's laugh echoed from across the street again. He turned back to the rooftop, and his eyes went wide. He could still see the silhouette of her body. "How?"  

"Oh that?" Annie said casually. "That's just an inflatable dummy I made to distract palooka's like you. I even attached a little voice box to it to simulate my laugh and voice. While you focused on the dummy, it wasn't nothing too difficult to creep up behind you all quiet like and such." 

Terrel laughed. He couldn't help it. This girl was definitely something else, and from one sniper to another he suddenly felt a begrudging respect for her, horrible beast though she was. "You're very clever," he said. 

Annie shrugged. "A sniper's always gotta be clever...and quiet." 

"So true." 

With a subtle motion he tapped a button on the side of his belt. Suddenly Annie felt a rumbling beneath her feet as charges exploded around her in a perfect square. "What the-?" Annie screamed in surprise as she went crashing downward over the square slab of rooftop. Terrel could hear her land with a palpable thud the next level below, and then another crash, and then silence. 

"A sniper should always protect his rear as well,"  Terrel added, before reaching into his weapons case and pulling out a mini gatling gun. He was now beyond the point of subtlety and elegant precision. All he wanted to do was rip her to tiny bits.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 11, 2011)

*With the Phoenix Pirates/Five days after Arc joining...*

"I don't understand the point of it. Your "joke" didn't make sense..." 

"That's why it's such a humorous situation. The snail thought he was referring to him by name."

"Snails don't normally talk."

"That's not the...forget it. Let's take a break for a while. I need some coffee or something." Dapper and Ten had been having a back and forth for roughly over an hour. Dapper approached Ursla, who was leaning against the railing of the ship. "What exactly are you guys doing?" 

"Ten asked me about humor last night. I told her I'd try to explain how it works today. I told her a joke about a snail and a squirrel and she ended up lecturing me about how they wouldn't get along...or something. Is there any more coffee?" Dapper asked rubbing his head in frustration. "I think there's some more in the main cabin."

Dapper made his way to the coffee machine while Ten innocently observed a couple seagulls flying over the ship. "Aaaaaaaah! Dapper-san, I'm bored. When are we gonna go to the moon?!" Rose jumped out of nowhere in front of Dapper, practically making him jump back on the spot. "I'm...not sure. That Tipperton person is the only lead I have, but I'm not sure where he is, or if he's even still alive. The truth is Rose, I'm not sure we're going there anytime soon until I find out more about him. And in order to do that I've got to be awake enough to keep reading through all those books I got from Aquapolis." Rose frowned at the owl. "Well then get to it! I can't wait anymore!" 

"Considering that I'm naturally nocturnal, you should be happy I'm awake at all right now." Dapper sighed as he made his way past the impatient captain. 

"Land." Ten said calmly, pointing at a large island the ship was approaching. The island had a rather rocky landscape, it's most notable feature being a tall mountain in the center, with a gigantic four leaf clover at the peak.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 11, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor*​
Just like that the battle had seemed to taken another turn. Demetri was off fending off the Vice Admirals as the less wounded Revolutionaries were tending to those in much worse conditions. Braska let out a sigh of relief as he noticed a rather large man focus on Sendo and the scruffy man seeming to come through. That hero had thrown himself in the path of certain death to protect the Captain of the Revolutionary Knights and his Commander, if he had died it would have been another weight on the mans shoulders. None had ventured to him yet as he lay in a pool of his own blood against the wreckage of the execution stand. Naturally he was much further away from all the other wounded and they all wished to see to those they cared for deeply. It was respectable and rather pleasent to see people care for one another so intently, even on the battlefield there were still signs of hope and love. He was not an overly sentimental man but even he was affected by this. A group of battered and brusied men started to sprint over towards the armoured swordsman, yelling out his name for a response that he still lived. In return the knight rose one hand weakly and gave it a small wave. He had been badly stabbed three times now, it was not at all a good feeling but he was not going to complain. Those wounds were for a good cause. 
*"Start... getting everyone to safety." *Braska Commanded as the men came to his sides and tended to his wounds as best they could.

 During this shoddy medical treatment he watched the battle occuring on the other side of the marine headquarters courtyard. Demetri and Isham clashed ruthlessly but by the looks of it the General was not up to a full out battle with a rested and collected Vice Admiral and appeared to be losing. That was not the worst of it. Clemens had used her power to join the battle and began speaking to the Vice Admiral. He could not hear what they were saying but that did not matter, what happened next showed it all. The beard spears suddenly charged towards them both had dangerous speeds. Braska grit his teeth in pain as he tried to get up from his laying position, even though it was impossible for him to do anything to help them his instinct to protect Clemens kicked in. Luckily another arrival was able to cut the spears in half and rescue the pair from certain death. A woman with a big knife in fact. One of the Revolutionaries beside Braska dropped his mouth to the floor and gasped.
"Thats Big Knife Shirely, another Revolutionary General!" He said in shock and awe. In a groan the swordsman staggered to his feet. His bleeding had been stopped for the most part but he could lay down no longer. His new comrades tried to urge him to stay still yet he would have none of it and be began limping towards the battle erupting over the battlefield. At that moment Clemens once again passed through her mirror and returned to the rest of the army, escaping the battle that continued in her absence. She reappeared near Braska and Sendo, her expression not as confident and sure of herself as he seemed to remember.
*"Are you badly hurt.. Miss Beverly?"* He asked in his polite manner, a smile curved reassuringly in the corner of his lips.

The trio, one Vice Admiral and two Generals, clashed intensely. The old man being surprisingly flexiable with good reflexes and power even when fighting off two powerful Generals. Shirley was scary powerful and Demetri would have been would he not be soo exhausted and injured. After a big shockwave exploding from all three mid air they all skidded backwards from the pressure, Isham on one side and the two generals together on the other. The old Vice Admiral placed both his hands behind his back as he accessed the situation. It was not looking good and there were many injured people on both sides. 
"Mister Knight, Clemens!" A young child like voice echoed from the side lines a girl ran as quickly as her little legs could carry her. Lucy had secretly sneaked out of the camp after getting a bad feeling, she was not wrong. Her eyes grew damp with hidden tears as she saw how wounded to the two were as her arms out stretched towards the armoured warrior. 
*"Lucy... You should not be here." *Braska said sternly, as sternly as he could anyway. Seeing her in this way made it fairly impossible to be angry. The young girl impacted into his leg and grabbed hold of it tightly. The knight, though full of worry for her safety, knelt and placed a hand on her head.
*"We are fine, do not worry. It is not safe here. We must leave."*  As the girl joined the battlefield an old man in white watched the scene behind the two he was fighting with an impassive expression. There was no longer a reason to continue. 

_"This is over." _Isham stated bluntly. The two Generals looked at each other quickly before re-focusing upon the marine. 
"Eh? Over? You givin' up?" Shirley asked somewhat puzzled. While she was confident she could kick some more ass, this old guy was still not about to fall any time soon. They would have had a long fight ahead of them. Demetri glanced over his shoulder as he followed the Vice Admirals gaze and noticed the woung girl now clinging tightly to Clemens. The next Generation. As he turned back Isham had already turned from the battle and was making his way towards the wounded marines with his hands behind his back.
_"I'm going to gather my marines and leave the island. This battle is over. I reccomend following suit."_ His justice was spiraling out of control. He would take the dishonour for his failure all on his own shoulders, he was old enough to live with such a loss.
 Wasting no time the Revolutionaries began to round up their wounded and tend to their needs while the marines took their leave of the island. The battle had been a success for the most part, though lives were lost and would not be forgotten. With the marines no longer present, supplying and leaving on this vessels at the time, the towns people hid in their homes as the streets, for a brief period, belonged to the Revolutionaries. Braska Hextor, after being seen to by the actual medic, sat in the underground headquarters he arrived in with his crew. The sounds of laughter and cheering echoed through the caverns and people drunk to victory. Lucy had fallen asleep against his leg, a silent angel. 

The battle for Niiro-Kumo was over. The men and women had time to breath, Demetri had time to thank his men and scorn them at the same time.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

*The Crew Divides!​*
The crew had immediately kicked into action after seeing the unscrupulous commander of Cipher Pol 4 strike Shenya and take her away. The crew had no time to waste for if she went past the gates of justice and into the place where dragons dwell, these dragons of course being the Admirals, then they'd never get her back. Even if they were headstrong as shit, the entire crew couldn't stand up to the power of a marine admiral. So the crew moved with incredible speed, their hearts beating incredibly fast and blood pumping. Inside each of their head was a clock, keeping track of how time was moving. Eventually, they came to the first obstacle. There were five passageways and convienently, five of them. The crew frowned at this, no one could deny that this was incredibly fishy. However, they had to brave it all if they were to rescue the captain's friend. 

With this, Katsuo merely waited for the captain or someone else to give the order. He was never good with such things. "Ok, we'll have to split up. Otherwise we'll just end up wasting too much time if we stay together. Soooo... Kali you take door number two, Hornet number 3, Katsuo number 1, Mathias number five and I'll take number 4. That way by dividing our forces we'll have a much bigger chance at actually finding Shenya and getting to her before she gets on that boat. Any questions?" Pierre told the crew, Katsuo not being very suprised, especially since he had been the first to join the Bro Pirates in actuality. As the crew nods in agreement, Katsuo exclaims, *"Yosh, nya~" *The cat spoke up. He turned his back on the others and took one last look at the rest of the crew as they each went their own way. Although others might've worried, Katsuo was confident that the entire crew would meet up once more. Perhaps it was faith in each of their abilities, even Mathias, who Katsuo had formed a sort of comaderie with after he joined them in the Olympic games. 

Immediately, after he entered the long tunnel, Katsuo was hit by straight up, pitch black darkness. *"Don't be made inta a fool~ Don't be made inta a tool~ We're rockin' this house tonight~ We're just that cool~!"* As Katsuo heard these words, he grins, *"That's our captain, nya!" *He exclaimed, gripping his sword as he walked through the darkness. It was not suprising that Katsuo did so with ease, he was an anthromorphic cat-man afterall. His eyes, like the rest of his kin, were perfectly adjusted to the setting. Lucky that no other members of the Bro Pirates had set on this path, though. Even if Katsuo could see well in the dark, it didn't mean that there weren't threats lying there in the shadows waiting on him. A smile still on his face, Katsuo would gladly welcome them. 

It was at that point of the tunnel that the traps came. Arrows shot out of the wall, but Katsuo merely raised his sword and spins around several times, *"Temari!" *He yelled out, the japanese word for yarn ball. As he spun, Katsuo became a giant sphere, deflecting any arrow that hit him. Once the arrow trap had been parried, Katsuo stopped spinning and pushed his blade to the side as many cut arrows fall to the ground. He then puts a hand on his chin,* "Is that all they've got, nya?" *He wondered. 

The second round then came. This time in the form of agents and marines. Apparently they had waiting all this time. Carrying various sharpened weapons and pistols, they all form a wall in front of Katsuo. One agent steps forward, "Former bounty hunter, Katsuo, the Demon Cat... You're hereby arrested for obstructing justice." He stated, unsheathing his sword and pointing it at Katsuo. "Your head is now ours." Katsuo grinned at this statement. Suddenly, an aura started to form around him. Fiery red, it was thick and Katsuo simply says, *"Fine by me, nya."* Before charging forward, his sword against all of these agents...


----------



## Gaja (Aug 11, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Port Light*​
And with Hornet's words the crew separated and each member went in to the darkness. Each member could comment on Hornet's rap skills and Pierre was no different. At this particular rhyme only one thought escaped Pierre's mouth. "So bad...." Hornet's skills as a rapper still had a long way to go, no doubt. But in all fairness, Pierre wasn't any better, and Hornet did have his moments where he inspired his Bros like few out there could.

But looking up front Pierre noticed that torches were lined up and showed him the way, as if inviting him to meet his first big bad enemy. Very medieval like. Due to the torches and the light they provided Pierre could keep up a good running pace, though after a bit of running he noticed that his tunnel had curves, first a light right one, then a long left one which actually started to go uphill. Being in shape the blond young man didn't have problems with the uphill so he kept his speed up. But as he reached the top of the small uphill he made another step forward and felt that his foot was feeling light. Instinctively he pushed of with his back foot and jumped forward in an attempt to avoid the trap. His guess was that it was a pit with sharp spikes at the bottom. So he felt rather good that he avoided that one, but as he landed on his right shoulder and rolled forward he noticed that he triggered another trap. "Oh damn." In reality a line of traps was set up in case someone managed to jump over the first one.

And as the Bro pirate came to his feet he looked forward and noticed that the road was going downhill, but then he heard a rumbling sound from behind. He kind of knew that right away that it was nothing good, but as he looked back he saw a massive boulder rolling his way. Why did he have to choose door number 4...

So to avoid looking like a pancake that blond gunslinger ran like a bat out of hell in an attempt to reach the exit before the giant rock got him. And in the beginning he was doing pretty damn good, despite the downhill tunnel which allowed the boulder quite a boost in speed. The downhill road continued on for a little while and then turned in to a endless left spiral where Pierre started losing ground, he could hear the rock gaining on him, which wasn't good. But after some more running he saw an end to the tunnel, and let me tell you at this point it was pretty darn close, and as if that wasn't enough he saw a brick wall close of the exit, no doubt a gift from their marine friends.

Observing from the other side of the room a gang of Marines and government agent observed as a thunderous **THUD!!!** could be heard coming from the other side. The various men looked at each other and waited a few seconds, feeling confident that the trap of the castle took care of this silly intruder. And just about as one of the men was about to pull the lever that would raise the brick wall that closed of the exit the thick brick wall exploded and bricks were sent in various directions as a could of smoke was raised, which in turn forced all the men to cover their eyes for a second of two.

"What was that?" One of the officers asked as he tried to look forward but all he saw was smoke. "Gentlemen... that wasn't very nice of you. I almost got hurt real bad." A blond young man spoke in a polite voice as if educating the men, a revolver in his hand as he dusted his jacket off. The smoke cleared and the men looked at Pierre, shocked that he actually survived that, as they knew that you couldn't avoid that trap. "Take aim men!!! Intruder, you are hereby arrested. Surrender and we won't hurt you." Pierre smiled and looked past the men and spotted a big brown double door. "Hmmm, ok how about you surrender and I won't hurt _you_." 

The commanding officer of the unit frowned at the reply, these criminals never learned. "May Oda have mercy on your soul. OPEN FIRE!!!" Pierre's smile was gone, replaced by a more serious look as he examined the men in front of him. Nine shots left, might as well use them all now and get it done with quickly. "Did did no mi." And in rapid succession Pierre fired of nine shots, although his revolver had no bullets in it, nine giant rolling wind boulders went in various directions and sent the marines and agents flying. It was quite an effective move, as it cleared out the entire area in one attack.

Pierre holstered his revolver and looked around as one agent was on his back and called out to Pierre. "You demon..." Pierre walked past him and towards the door. "Oh no no, Katsuo is the "Demon Cat", Hornet is "Buzzin", Kali is "King Grabby"... Mathias doesn't have a nickname. And I... I'm Pierre St. Fly, and they call me "Daddy" Fly. Was nice meeting you."

And with those words the blond gunslinger pushed the door open and saw what looked to be a library. He continued walking forward, while his eyes looked around, just in case anyone was there. "Welcome Mr. St. Fly." Pierre looked to his left and saw a man from the balcony sit in a chair and read a book. He knew that this man was of the CP4 so he was following his actions. "I hope you are enjoying the charms of Port Light, yes?" The suited man stood up and revealed his face to Pierre. Looking at the man who was wearing shades and had his hair in a pony tail Pierre remained where he was. "I guess it does have a certain charm to it. And who might you be?" The agent looked directly at Pierre and put on a pair of gloves on. "Ahhh yes introductions. My name is Dandigo, or rather my codename is Dandigo, and I am a CP4 agent. And for the sake of peace and my pride as a gunslinger, Pierre St. Fly... I must eliminate you."

Dandigo unbuttoned his jacket and took out a jet black pistol but didn't point it at Pierre, who on the other hand was ready for this showdown. "You will try..."


----------



## Gaja (Aug 11, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line"*​
The Phoenix Dawn was on course, following the course set by the Log Pose. It had been five days since they left their last island, and were on out in the open sea again. And luckily the weather was good this time around, no Knock Down streams, no storms or ice cold winds like back in the Blizzard Gaol, just a steady wind and pure sun. Shingo used the time to, as always, train and work on his tan a little bit. And as he got back from a round of swimming and entered the deck of the Phoenix Dawn he saw Ten raise her arm and point towards something, which in turn made him look in that direction.

"Land." Ten said in her standard calm fashion, while pointing at a large island that the ship was approaching. The island had a rather rocky landscape, it's most notable feature being a tall mountain in the center, with a gigantic four leaf clover at the peak. "Wow. I wonder if they have caffe's and boutiques over there..." The pro boxer asked no one in particular as he whiped the water of his body.

Walking around the deck in nothing but a pair of bathing shorts, and with his suit being ripped to shreds in Aquapolis Shingo decided that he was gonna get a new, more casual, outfit. Preferably at a _"Lone Harbor"_ store, and who better to have by your side for such a task other then the crew fashion guru, Ursla. So the young man approached the masseuse and with a smile asked. "Hey Ursla-chan, wanna go with me for my new outfit. I'll carry everything we buy?" To the pirate it sounded like a fair trade, he'd get some advice, and in return he'd carry anything for her. Actually it wasn't such a bad idea, since he actually didn't know very much about the girl. And the same could be said about her, so why not ask and see what happens...


----------



## Gaja (Aug 11, 2011)

*Mini Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" - Mist Island*​
The day didn't really start well for Mini-Shishi. First of he was mocked by his own captain for his size, although the jokes were pretty darn good. But before he really had a chance to return and help the other Haro's in the process of rebuilding his original body Mini-Shishi was the one in charge of the helm as they faced an army of ugly monsters. So the little orange metal ball did his thing and saved the Avenging Norseman and brought it to the shore of a new island, apparently dubbed _"Mist Island"_ by the locals. In his current data banks there were no real files on this island, apart from some vague coordinates.

And just as the little robot was about to go back to work his attention was required as Duke took on a rival pirate, named Kent. So being the loyal crew member that he was Mini-Shishi was about to go and get a sniper rifle and snipe that idiot Kent. And so he went inside the ship and equipped himself for battle, though he couldn't quite reach the sniper rifle so he got something instead. So walking back out in to the deck of their awesome ship Mini-Shishi got ready to whoop some ass, but due to bad team work or bad communication rather, Annie's little grenade attack launched the little robot high in to the air, and in to an unknown direction separating him from the rest of the crew.

Spinning like a top while flying the little robot pulled out his ears/wings and moved his body towards the source of noise. Where there was noise, Duke probably wasn't far of, that was what the little guy learned so far. So coming in closer to the sound of the yelling Shishi's sensors picked up another quite irritating voice and as the mist cleared the shipwright saw his beloved captain clear the source of Shishi's irritation, by effectively kicking him in the face and in to another building.

"You did well old man..." Duke spoke, his arms crossed and a confident look on his face. "But it's time for us to enter this battle!"

It was indeed time for the World Pirates to make their presence known. Brolly Brandford stood firmly after making his powerful presence known and saying hi to the opposing chef. With his huge metal fork in tow he wore an expression of frustration and confidence. There was only one person who could hold such a title.
*“I Brolly Brandford. I be bestest chef in the world!”* 

And as Rush also kicked some fodder ass, Annie separated herself from the group, but another familiar face made his presence known, Mini-Shishi was there, landing on the edge of a rooftop and in a loud voice greeting everybody.

"Sorry for being late-haro. I got sidetracked-Haro."

Showing off his awesome looking burn bazooka and scouter (think DBZ scouter that Sayians had in the beginning) Mini-Shishi stood proud and ready to fight. However a certain Montenbainne didn't quite agree with Shishi being a factor in this showdown.

"Oh a Haro bot... I don't think so. Let me take care of you first and then I'll assist Gon-ni-sama." Krory Montenbainne, a 20 year old genius pointed his mechanic arm at Mini-Shishi and took aim. His special glasses helped him in that while the energy inside his arm reached the required level. And in a matter of seconds a yellow blast of energy was sent in Shishi's direction. Sadly for the little orange robot, in this form, he didn't have the necessary evasive capabilities to avoid this attack. It was frustrating to say the least, and all the little guy could say was. "Oh well." He wouldn't get out of this one on his own... Was it the end for the orange Haro already?


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2011)

*Pandora*

Mion felt at home in a cave, especially when she became distressed. She felt something odd when she saw that rocket launcher and had a better sympathy for Shinpachi’s situation. She looked up as Tony came in calling for her. She was definitely different from other people she had met. Infact the entire group were different. She felt a safer and smiled more. 

“I’m here Tony.” She offered a hand to her, “You ever flown before?” Mion swooped up the girl as they shot out of the cave, her Sonar told her where the rest of the group were. As they flew (Tony squealing in delight at the ride), Mion took the opportunity to ask her a few things,

“I got a little flustered when I saw that launcher. I’m not certain why.” She smiled at the girl and then recalled moments when she got excited, “Why does it happen? I thought those feelings only occurred when one was about to mate.”

Mion was not known for tact. She had been raised by bats and cruel villagers. If she didn’t know something she would come out and say it in the most direct possible manner. 

Meanwhile Kagami, Sougo and Shinpachi were with Dude and Ruark, aware that Reverser and Cheat were a little ways behind them. 

“BEWARE!” It read at the top. “GUARD SKAGS ON DUTY!” stated another and the last one, which Dude's rock had landed on. “GO AWAY! BY ORDER OF NINE-TOES!” in bright red letters though scratched in black underneath by someone else stated “Three-balls!”


“Hmm, you're right this Nine-balls fellows does seem interesting doesn’t he?” Kagami said stroking her chin.

“I don’t think you got the name quite right.” Shinpachi said rubbing his face

“Nine balls eh? That’s probably uncomfortable to sit down. We’ll be doing him a favour.” Sougo said.

“Wait, his name isn’t Nine-balls. Can no-one read? It says it right there. He has Three balls not nine! That’s gross! Why did you make me picture it? Uh…” Shinpachi said clutching his head

“Seriously Shinpachi you have changed. First running around in crusty underwear and then going on about a guy with nine balls. What’s wrong with you?” Sougo said looking in disappointment.

“I’m not the one that…!”

“I’m with Sougo, stop going on about his testicles dude. Not cool.” Kagami said shaking her head. 

“I wasn’t the one that started talking about it. You started it when you got the name wrong! Wait are you even listening??” Shinpachi yelled as Kagami and Sougo backed away from him slowly and a bit closer to Dude and Ruark. 

“I swear if we knew he was that weird then we never would have brought him along…”

“I’m not weird! I’m just normal, I…” At the far end of it he could make out a wooden stage with two really large caves at the bottom, a pair of red eyes were glowing in one cave, one red eye was glowing in the other  “Yeah, I don’t like the look of that.”

They walked closer and the lights suddenly turned on.

*“You woke the wrong dog! Aw yeah!”* the voice came from the stage as a masked man came out wearing a signpost over his crotch. He was shirtless and wore long brown leather pants. He made an X over his crotch and thrust his hips forward.

“Heh, well we ain’t the type to let sleeping dogs lie.” Kagami smirked and warmed up her hands. 

“We’re sending you to the dog pound.” Sougo said 

“It’s a dog-eat-dog world my friend.” Kagami continued

“There’s only room for one top-dog in Pandora,” Sougo said now facing Kagami

“You think you’re the dogs bollocks or something?” Kagami said pointing to Sougo. Both of them were getting irritated at each other and were squaring off.

Shinpachi looked at his group. Dude was still looking at his rock, with Ruark trying to ween him off it, whilst Kagami and Sougo were having a pun war and looking like they were about to fight each other. Only Shinpachi noticed the massive skags that were coming out the cave. One had a variety of weapons sticking out of it, seemingly unfazed by it. Many it seemed had tried to kill it – none had succeeded. The other skag was just as big, but seemed well armoured. Not only that but it was on fire. They both roared, Shinpachi ran to the back of the cave. 

“Mion, Tony…where are you?” he whimpered as Nine Toes brought out a pistol, with a long blade on it. He started firing the gun a Shinpachi who danced on the spot. The bullets hit the ground and as they did so, flames spread as they burst. 

“An incendiary weapon? Oh sure, that’s fair.” He said hiding behind a rock. The scarred skag leaped toward Ruark and Dude, whilst the one on fire went to Kagami and Sougo.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 11, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Shirley observed with a frown as the Marines withdrew from the battlefield. She spat a thick wad of chewing tobacco onto the rubble strewn ground and muttered a string of curses under her breath. "Goddamn cowards, runnin back to your fancy ass battleships. I'm still here...I ain't goin no where!"  she screamed, raising both man sized kukri blades over her head and shaking them wildly. 

"Let them go Shirl. Both sides have paid with enough blood," Demetri told her. 

Shirley whirled on Demetri, her pale blue eyes simmering like coals. "Naw fella. I ain't had enough of their blood on my blades yet...not by a country mile!"   

Demetri watched as she stomped away in a huff, slightly worried that she might do something reckless. It wouldn't be a first for her. "Where are you going?" 

"I'm gonna get drunk!" 

Several hours later Shirley was incredibly drunk. She sauntered about the revolutionary camp, a half empty bottle of whiskey firmly in hand (which would soon replaced by another), and a beaming smile on her face. She laughed and chummed around with the other revolutionaries as if she was just another common grunt, and not a general hand chosen by Fluck himself to help lead the entire army. After picking up a fresh bottle of whiskey Shirley spotted Braska and staggered towards him, spilling whiskey onto the floor in her stupor. She sat beside the knight and slapped him across the back. "So yer the big fella everyone's been raisin a hoopla about? Oh yeah I heard about you...Mister Lion!" she said, before cackling madly with laughter. 

"You done good fella, real good. Losing a general like Dem woulda been real bad news for our side, but now we got him back.  You may not know it but the man up top has got his eyes on you, and I don't mean god. Though Fluck sometimes thinks he's one." This sent her into another wild fit of laughter. She took a generous swig from the whiskey bottle and offered it to Braska. "You ever need help, just call me. I'll gladly fight by your side. Keep up the good work Mister Lion!" 

Elsewhere, Clemens quietly took in the celebration from a bench, a warm cup of coffee by her side and an open book on her lap (written in a language that only a handful of people in the world still spoke). She was happy that Demetri had been saved, but the victory, if it could even be called that, was still bittersweet for her. This had been her first battle as a revolutionary, but for some reason she still didn't feel like one of these people. Even though she had shed blood alongside them, that sense of belonging was missing, and she felt more like a guest then a true comrade. She assumed it would come in time, but wasn't really holding out hope for this.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 11, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Sendo was patched up and kept hobbling around the camp. There were cheers and even music playing. People celebrated the return of Demetri. The Revolutionary Knights were stronger now. Was he a part of it? He smiled and nodded at all the laughing faces, he didn’t feel their euphoria for the entire thing. Shyla would have. She would have been dancing the night away.

With a long deep breath in and a slow breath out he hobbled away from the loud voices and the cheering and everything else and looked towards the ocean. He had but one objective. To find his family. That’s it. He didn’t care about all the riches in all the world – this was his treasure. His ‘One Piece’.

The problem was, that the Grand line was a dangerous place and he couldn’t survive on his own. At least the Knights were noble and just. Braska especially. Clemens though she was keeping herself at a distance – though Sendo could hardly be one to talk, he mused as he found himself quite a distance from the party. 

He soon spotted Clemens reading, alone. 

He walked around just outside an imaginary circle but had come up with. Everyone had one, a circle you allow people into; most people just walk in and justify being there with small talk. He’d never really been good with small talk. He hated it. Sendo thought he would be closer somehow to her after being comrades in battle but as friendly as she was she seemed a bit…he couldn’t describe it. Stand-offish? Cold? Maybe just troubled?

There were a ton of questions he would have like to ask but instead stood in awkward silence and rubbed the back of his head as he stared at the back of hers. A few times he opened his mouth but then closed it again.

Then he turned to walk away. “Great, she probably thinks you’re a weirdo now…” he mumbled. Had Claire not been the one that started talking to him, he probably would still be single, such were his people skills. “You can give a big ol speech to the vice admiral and yell at a stranger, who you are now having problems talking to, but can’t even start a normal conversation. It's not difficult Sendo. Hi, how you doing? Interesting book? We sure kicked ass today didn’t we? Why aren’t you partying with the rest of them? Why’d you leave the marines? Why are you fighting with the revolutionaries?" he sighed, "Great you are talking to yourself more than you are with other people. Good to know you’re preparing for a sad and lonely life…” he muttered as he walked away.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford​*
"Man, oh man." The strange looking chef, not the World Pirate one that was, said as he regained full height. The fork packed quite the punch, that creature with the chefs hat was surprisingly strong. Something like that would not be enough to take him down howeer, He was Patchies. The enemy chef tapped the giant straw in his grasp into the palm of his other hand a few times as he began to take steps towards his newly found rival. Even after taking a rather hard blow to the face he held a cocky exterior and seemed fairly laid back. One hit was not nearly enough to decide a battle.
"The Greatest chef in the world you say. You can't just claim that title willy nilly you know." The chef began. Brolly watched him with his unreadable expression. "You need to be at my level to even consider taking that title from me, which sadly you are not. See, not only am I an amazing cook who has gathered countless reciies I'm also much stronger than you." Brolly blinked. Someone else had been going around taking recipes notes. That could mean that this man ahead of him had notes that he did not have, and taking them could reallky booster his own recipe book. The ground suddenly shook from the impact of strange chefs fork being swung into the floor. At the same time his other hand extended towards the Montenbainne family cook as is he expected something to be placed into it. Patchies cocked a brow in question.
*"Your recipe book. I be take it after I beat you."* The laid back Patchies could not help but darken his gaze as he stared daggers towards the playful chef. 
"Hoooh."  

The the skirmish had begun. It had been a rather confusing island arrival. First they had bumped into a crew that attacked them but they did not seem overly bad. Then there were these guys, woh certainly were badguys. Duke faced off with the leader, Annie danced with a rather dangerous foe and even Rush was off somewhere pounding someone. On Brolly's end of the bout the huge strong lunged enemy cook shot scross the the dirt of the town with his fist hooked back in the position of a rather powerful punch. Just as he came into range the World Pirate chef pushed down on his jelly feet add ons and bounced upwards at an incrediable speed before he flipped over the attacker and swung down his giant fork. In a counter attack Patchies twisted his own body mid punch and deflect the fork strike with his own giant straw, it was surprising tough for a straw. The two bounced away from each other due to the pressure of the clash with the Montenbainne Family pirate  sliding back of his feet and Brolly spinning through the air and landing on his feet and one hand. The moment he touched the ground the attack continued and like a blur he fired forwards with his giant fork over his shoulder. Patchies quickly leapt backwards to avoid the massive swinging piece of metal that nicked him before it smashed int othe ground and sent another shockwave through the air. As the dirty cloud settled the pair stood at full height with some distance between each other. It seemed to be a stale mate in simple combat, but Brolly had something else up his sleeve. 
*"Zeri Zeri no Main Course!"* The green jelly suddenly exploded from his body and spread over the ground in a quick and sticky wave. At the same time the chef shot a fist out towards Patchies at range however from the front of his fist huge jelly fists fired towards him.
*"Zeri Zeri no Delicious Fist!"* He said afterwards. It was a double attack, directed at the feet  and the body, making it difficult to avoid. The obvious answer could be to go upwards, but that would be excatly where Brolly wanted him to go since that was where he would be with his giant fork ready to clobber the bastard. 
"Jelly huh... that's a dangerous ability you have though unfortunately for you, you just met you worse match up possible." The tall pirate placed the straw to his lips and aimed the end towards the jelly before he began to suck...

Just like that all the jelly was sucked from the battlefield. Brolly blinked in shock that his ability was simply removed and placed inside the jelly of the beast. Patchies burped and patted his stomach after his attack, a nasty smirk sat upon his lips.
"Something like jelly is perfect for me. I can just suck it up no problem. Looks like this fight is already over." During their confrontation another member of the World Pirates finally arrived on the battlefield. Shishi, though still in his tiny form yet with a massive bazooka. Brolly gave him a wave, as if the intense situatuon between him and Patchies did not even exist, causing the  Montenbainne Family cook to fall over in disbelief. Was he fighting someone this ridiculous? One of the other Montenbainne Family pirates thrust his weapon towards the small Shishi upon his arrival, showing no mercy for the tiny metal man.
"Oh a Haro bot... I don't think so. Let me take care of you first and then I'll assist Gon-ni-sama." The collected pirate began to charge his attack towards Shishi as he stood on the rooftop without any means to avoid it. The World Pirate chef noticed this and was quick to make a dash towards the pair yet Patchies was not about to let his prey escape him so easily and dashed in his path.
"Not so fast." He said with a sly smirk as he thrust a fist in a low punch into Brolly's stomach. This did not stop him though. As the fist made contact the round chef coughed in pain yet grabbed his wrist tightly and was able to block a second punch from above with his own open palm yet this caused him to drop his giant fork in the process. The huge white beam exploded forth and plummeted up at Shishi. Without any other options and while pinned by Patchies the chefs pinky poked outwards and fired a spinning circle of jelly towards his metal companion. Both the jelly and beam collided with Shishi and the roof top at the same time, making it difficult to see had hit first.

A few moments of silence drifted on the town air. Suddenly from the smoke of the roof top, which was now a wreckage, Shishi floated upwards. Around his waist was a spinning jelly circle, the outside continually spinning while the inside securely gripped to the robots lower half. By the looks of it, it appeared like a jelly formed UFO, able to hover in the air. This rescue came at a price however as the opening allowed Patchies to slam his knee int othe chin of the chef which sent him tumbling backwards over the battlefield. The blow was a nasty one, displacing Brolly's balance and dazing him. He was still quick to return to his feet though he lacked his giant fork. Instead he raised both his fists into a fighting stance.
"In real life, heroes always die. Saving your friend has cost you this battle. Your jelly is weak against my power and you lost your only weapon just now." The sneaky bastard said as he picked up the dropped fork and threw it into the burning town. "As I said, this is over."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 12, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain, Joining the Frey]​*​
Playing with the chain that runs between the two pieces of his earring Tobias just watches as the World Pirate Chef fights  this other man known as Patchie. Squatting to one knee the young Pirate narrows his eyes, this man was far stranger than even the Chef. Not only did he carry a large metallic looking straw, he had four arms. _ T-o-b-i-K-U-N!_ one of the wretched blade cries in his head. But the boy ignores the cry, his focus was now on the fight.  As the two separate for the first time Tobias realizes that they seem even. But this wasn?t going to be that simple, oh no. Tobias knew the World Chef had a secret, and this Patchie was about to see too. As Tobias thought it, it seemed Brolly did as well. Soon the field is covered in Jelly and a fist is thrown forward casting a large Jelly fist heading toward the four armed man?s body.  ?Well, I know how that feels, guess it?s over for you buddy.? Tobias says rubbing his own gut remembering that pain. _ ?Don?t speak so fast Tobias, look. Something is happening.?_  the other knife lightly hums. The young pirate?s eyes narrow, every time ?he? got that quite something bad happened.

With a deep breath Tobias turns back to the battlefield and watches as this Patchie put that large metal straw to use. In what appeared to be one solid gulp the Jelly Fist and Field is gone. Tobias can only drop his jaw, how was it that simple? Tobias? eyes fall to slits and he slumps down to a sit. Pulling his knees close he lays his head across them and sighs. He couldn?t even take out a third that amount of Jelly and here that man was able to more with seemingly less amount of effort. Tobias mopped to himself while a small robot appeared, apparently this small mechanical creature was a friend of the Chef?s as he greets the small Shishi with a wave causing the large four armed Chef to fall over in disbelief. But the happy moment is brought to a head as another of the Montenbainne Pirates attack. Brolly moves to intercept, but his kindness is repaid with a thunderous shot that dose little more than anger the big man. But now he was caught and his weapon was gone, and his little mechanical friend was still in trouble.  Tobias isn?t sure what happened next, the only thing he knew is that he was rolling across the roof of the building he was on under the extreme pressure of a large explosion.

Tumbling over the roof he barely is able to catch himself before he tumbles to a less than happy ending Tears streaming form his face he is able to pull himself back up to the roof. Looking around in a panic he quickly pats himself down to make sure he wasn?t injured, as he did so he saw something that caught his interest. The small robot was now floating over the roof, that is now destroyed, it was standing on earlier suspended by a rotating jelly case.  ?Well that isn?t something you se..?,  ?In real life Heroes always die.? is the words that Patchie states so coldly. Memories he tried to suppress as a child try to flood back, and Tobias catches his tears and holds them back. His sharped teeth flash over his lips as he bites down. A stream of blood trickles down his jaw from the right side of his mouth. Holding his left arm out that strange bow appears again while a sword flashed to life in his other hand. Pulling the two together he draws back on the metallic string and pulls it taught. With a flash the sword turns to a drill tipped arrow.  ?Fly.? Tobias lowly prays as he released his finger?s grip on the string. With a snapping twang the projectile with a twist flies forward. 

Below a strange whistling sound catches Patchie?s attention, and his gaze pulls skyward as he held his straw up for a finishing strike. His eyes bulge and he leaps back as the arrow buries itself completely. Landing with a growl he turns his gaze skyward again, to shout at whomever had shot at him, but all he does is pause with a runny nose and leaps back not once but twice more as another set of arrows bury themselves in the ground.  ?I guess it?s a good thing we?re pirates then.? Tobias growls, propping the bow on his shoulder Tobias walks to the edge of the roof and looks down. Patchie just returns a hard gaze as he tries to assess the man that just fired three times at him.  Jumping down Tobias lands between the large four armed pirate and the Chef he has decided to help.  ?Ho, I don?t know who you are Mr. bow and arrows, but you are weak to my abilities too.? he says with a grin pulling his straw to the ready.  ?Is that so?? Tobias asks with a knocked arrow already pulled taught and aimed toward the chef. The arrogant Patchie?s face said it all, he didn?t know when Tobias had drew another bead on him, but he was still ready regardless. Releasing the grip on his two fingers Tobias sends another arrow down field.

Pulling the straw to his face Patchie grins. He already had a breath ready and with a huff and a puff he releases a gust of wind that knocks the arrow off course and careening into the burning homes.  ?See I told..?,  ?Mind if I try again?? Tobias asks with another arrow ready to loose.  ?When?? he stutters, hell he didn?t even see a quiver on this Pirate, just where in the hell was he getting them from. Did that strange bow make them?  ?Fire at me all you want little boy, you?ll never?!!!!? Patchie is forced to shut up as Tobias releases the arrow,  ?Trick Shot.? Tobias lowly commands as Patchie releases another small gust of air, all he could build so quickly, toward the flying projectile. But to the Montenbainne  Chef?s surprise what is hurtling his way isn?t a light arrow, but a much heavier long sword. With his tongue firing out Patchie is forced to dodge, or die. Ducking down the long sword splits the man?s long ponytail in half, the first casualty of the battle.  ?Why you little shi?!? Tobias catches the large four armed creature off balance again, this time the young Pirate was coming down with his bow like a melee weapon. 

Patchie works his lower arms and pulls the straw in the way of the blow.

~CLANG~

The sound echoes as the attack is blocked.  ?Ha!.... huh, AHHHH!? the Chef shouts going from relieved to shocked. The bow that was once in Tobias? grip was now a large broadsword who?s razor sharp edge was just, just so close to the Shokan?s forehead. One of his large arms quickly takes charge of the large weapon while the other takes a shot at Tobias? gut. The chain that hangs from the pirate?s era chimes as the young Pirate is pushed back by the blow. Patchie quickly and angrily follows up and slams the Pirate in his gut with the large straw. Tossing the sword away he throws Tobias with a heave of the weapon back to Brolly.  ?Don?t know what you?re trying to pull boy, but now you don?t have a weapon, and this is going to end the same, just this time two die.? the large creature says angrily. Tobias just grins as more blood seeps through his jagged teeth,  ?No weapons? You?ll have to pry them from my cold dead fingers.? Tobias says pulling himself to a knee.  Now with his two favorite scimitars in his grasp, he holds them out defiantly letting Patchie know, this was a fight he was going to have to earn if he won.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ohohohoho, but it is a destination.? Harvey smirks as he comes over to look at the map, ?Just because there is not an island on this map has little to do with discovery, that's what adventure is about after all.? Harvey eyed the knife on the map, and nodded to himself, it was a fine heading indeed, close enough to get to any island if they ran into trouble, and just far enough out that the trip would take a while, and perhaps there might even be a secret island at the location, ?As a navigator I see absolutely nothing wrong with this heading!?



"Excellent Mr. Navigator!" Joseph stood proudly. "Make way to... that empty spot of ocean!" Joseph smirked pointing at the map. "I've got the helm!" Roboman shouts, rushing over to the helm and spinning it wildly. "I'll take the helm." Arashi took the helm and sighed. "Then i shall man the-" "No." Joseph placed his hand on RoboMan's shoulder. "You shall clean." RoboMan sighed and nodded. "Aye captain."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 12, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
The swordsmans contemplation was soon interrupted by a female voice at his side. He gazed over to see a rather drunk women, the General that had come to their ad in fact, stumbling over to him. To see a woman of such high standards now completely smashed was quite the shock but it was understandable not everyone was as polite as he was. The rather unbalanced General plopped herself down beside the knight and partly used him as a support while giving his back a good smack. Luckily Lucy was so exhausted all the noise did not stir her from her sleeping spot at his leg, she had such a day he could not blame her. The little girl had gone through so much and was now considered part of the Revolutionaries even if only in hs crew. He was proud of her yet part of him wished he could leave her somewhere safe with a good family. Of course that was impossible, no where was safe for her anymore. The best he could do was protect her with all his strength no matter what came their way. It was his duty. Though the lucky gir lwas asleep at the moment and avoided the drunken ramblings of the woman known as Shirley. Braska offered her a small smile as she spoke, showing he was paying attention, nodding a few times for good measure. By the sounds of it he was quite the topic of conversation in the Revolutionaries now days. Obviously he was no where near as powerful as many others nor done as much for the group, but perhaps one day he would hold the title of General himself. It was a thought, before he never even intended to live that long. After she offered to always come to his aid and had drunken another good bulk of whisky the knight  bowed his head respectfully.
*"My thanks, General Black. I shall forever owe you for your assistence today in the battle. If it were not for you I would have lost someone who I consider important to me. Perhaps one day I shall... I shall... ma'am?" *Braska ended his thanks as he heard the light sounds of snoring. The fetching woman had dropped off briefly with her head on his shoulder and the bottle still tight in his grip. It was an odd sight. Such a brash and blunt woman sleeping. Very carefully he slithered from his seat and settled down the General into a comfortable position on the chairs before lifting Lucy up in his arms, a mutter escaping her lips at the movement, to make a swift escape. 

With Lucy held up on his chest with her head on his shoulder he made his way down the cave hallways. The sound of cheering was still rather loud. Drinking games and dances were on the nights agenda. These men had never won such a victory before so it would not be forgotten any time soon. They had done exceptionally well, it had been an honour to lead them into battle. That is what Braska felt anyway. 
*"Braska Hextor."* A voice sounded from behind him causing him to stop mid stride. He glanced back to see the black haired General, Demetri Yoh, quite a bit less drunk than his fellow General. He stood there with one hand in his pocket and the other idle at his side. The smile of a good hearted man sat upon his lips. 
*"I didn't get a chance to properly thank you and your friends. You looked after my boys well... the ones that didn't make it won't ever be forgotten. But the lads are drinking in their honour."* Braska awkwardly bowed his head as he kept support on the sleeping girl.
*"You flatter me. I did what a man must do. I hope you and your men are well for the most part, but we shall not be staying long I think. We all have our own adventures."* The knight returned the Generals smile. Demetri nodded a few times as he leant onto the wall, there was clearly something on his mind.
*"Sendo... did well. Such a flare in him was something I hadn't seen for a very long time. Hell, I couldn't even get it out of him. I don't think he is the type to enjoy sitting around doing nothing. Like you... he has a goal out in the world." *The knight quirked a brow. He had grown from his ignorance some what since he left Shinpou and knew excatly what he was getting at. 
*"That man is a good one, I owe him as well. If it is true, and his destiny lies out at sea then... perhaps there is a ship heading out soon that can carry his dream."* The ambigous choice of words hid what they were truly saying. It was for Sendo to decide, but the chance to join the Revolutionary Knights was there.

After the brief encounter with the General, who quickly returned to his crying me nas they missed his pressence, Braska continued down the hallways. His search was for a place for Lucy to sleep in peace as he carried the young girl securely. After a short while of investigation the genuis child mumbled a few words.
*"Mister Knight...*" She began. Braska patted the back of her head soothingly. He did not know how much of a father he appeared as right at that moment. * "... I'm happy... with you and Miss Clemens. Lets adventure together."* Her words caused her carrier to let out a soft chuckle. 
*"Sleep now. Adventure later, alright?" *He said kindly. It was not like she would be dead weight either. Her talents with craftsmanship was outstanding and her knowledge was unmatched. The people of Ohara must have been an amazing collection of people. Further down the hallway Braska noticed some movement. In the other direction the scruff Sendo was walking away from a reading Clemens. Had they spoken? By the looks of it she did not even notice anyones pressence. She was quite the reader. The short haired swordsman shrugged his shoulders slightly and made his way over. He parked himself beside her while securely keeping hold of the sleeping girl. 
*"I am proud of you Miss Beverly."* He said to get her attention, as well as the attention of the leaving Sendo.* "This could not have been accomplished with you, nor without Sendo. The both of you made this possible."* He settled his warm gaze onto the red head, his head slightly tilted to the side.
*"I believe in fate, oddly enough. To think I met both you and Lucy before this encounter where your skills made this mission possible is more than just coincidence. Marine or not, you make an amazing Revolutionary with a heart that warms those near you. Thank you, Miss Beverly."* A smile touched the corner of his lips as he finished speaking, before an absent hand of the sleeping Lucy poked him in the face.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2011)

*The World Pirates: The Swordsman & The Gunslinger* 
Annie screamed in alarm as the rooftop around her imploded.  The next second she was gone, consumed by an avalanche of concrete rubble and smoking debris.  Tarcell waited for the plume of smoke to clear before peering over the edge of the blasted out segment of rooftop. He observed another gaping hole the next level down, and then another one below that. The filthy little street urchin had been blasted all the way to ground level, a blast that surely should've killed her. Tarcell reflexively touched the bleeding scar on his right cheek. He hoped she was still alive. "I'll make you suffer for marring my beauty," he hissed aloud, hefting the mini gatling gun over his shoulder and leaping downwards.  

He landed with perfect grace onto the bottom floor of what had once been a general store, now nothing but a blasted out ruin of charred rubble and shattered glass. There was no sign of her body. Perhaps she had been buried alive within one these gigantic mounds of rubble, he thought. Then he spotted it. A perfectly round orb half buried within a pile of smashed wooden pylons. It was grayish in color and had the look and consistency of hard foam. Tarcell had no idea what the material was exactly, but it looked to him like the perfect vehicle for a sneaky little girl to try and survive a blast such as this one. 

Without a word he sprayed the foam orb with bullets. The barrel of the gatling gun spun about in a blur as it coughed out bullets. Tarcell was surprised when the orb actually deflected the first barrage of bullets, but then some began to punch through. Suddenly the orb made a loud popping noise and began to deflate like a punctured balloon. Tarcell continued to fire, ripping the orb to Swiss cheese. "DIE YOU LITTLE BITCH! DIE! DIE! DIE!" he snarled, as he fed even more ammo into the gun which was now smoking with white hot heat. Tarcell kept his hand on the trigger even after he had expended his supply of bullets. The metallic clank of the whirring barrel was now all that could be heard within the hollowed out store, that and Tarcell's heavy breathing. 

Finally he released the trigger and simply stood there, his gaze transfixed on the pulverized remains of the foam orb. He strode towards it and peeked inside, expecting to see Annie's bullet ridden body. What he saw instead made his eyes go wide. Three clay bricks of C4 lay bundled together tight by orange tape. Beyond that was a tiny carved out opening within the foam, just big enough for a scrawny little gunslinger to wriggle herself through.  

"Oh you little bi-" 

Annie shielded her face as the store exploded in a bright corona of flame and sizzling heat. She sat cross legged in the middle of the street, too tired to stand back up, and just content to simply sit there and observe her own handiwork. It had taken everything she had left to escape from the foam orb and give this guy the slip. The foam was a special protective material of her own design, extremely durable once it solidified (which only took a second once exposed to air), yet extremely light weight as well. Annie gazed at the sizzling mountain of debris where the store once stood, and tipped three fingers to her forehead in salute. "Good try pretty boy, but I told ya I'd get you back." 

Suddenly a loud shrill roar filled the air and the rubble exploded outward. A hulking bear like animal appeared, standing over ten feet tall on its hind legs.  "Oh fuck me..." Annie groaned. Its gray fur was matted with blood and charred all over, revealing pinkish hide underneath, now blackened by the flames. Long claws extended from its paws, almost metallic in nature. The bear breathed heavily and fixed Annie with blood red eyes of malice. It spoke in Tarcell's voice, now deep and guttural. *"LOOK WHAT YOU MADE ME DO!!"* he screamed. "*YOU'VE MADE ME TRANSFORM INTO THIS HIDEOUS BEAST!" *

"Looks like pretty boy ain't so pretty no more!" 

Tarcell bellowed another roar of outrage before smashing the rubble strewn ground with his gigantic paws. Annie simply sat there as a large shockwave radiated at her through the very earth itself. Whether she had any tricks left up her charred sleeves to save herself was a moot point however, as a fast moving figure appeared in front of her and swung outwards with a green glowing blade. The shockwave was cancelled out and exploded in a giant pressure wave. Annie looked up at the swordsman known as Raeyr.

"Uh...thanks," she muttered. 

"Don't think I did this out of the kindness of my heart," Raeyr replied. "I still have to get you back for trying to blow me up with a grenade." He stared back at the monstrous form of Tarcell. "First things first however." 

Annie rolled her eyes. "Sheesh! It looks like some people can't take a joke. Some girls like to flirt, I like to throw grenades. Nothing wrong with that!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 13, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Clemens had noticed Sendo out of the corner of her eye, skulking away from her and mumbling something under his breath. She pretended not to notice him, but a rueful smile slowly crept across her face as she kept her gaze fixed on her book. She suddenly remembered being sixteen (the year before she signed up for the Marines), a strange thought that really had no bearing on this situation, but made her smile all the same. It was the Water 7 Spring Blossom Festival. Clemens had sat alone, waiting for a boy to work up the nerve to ask her to dance. They had all just stared at her from across the ballroom in shuffling silence. In the end she had simply ended up grabbing one by the scruff of his shirt and dragging him onto the dance floor. 

She thought about striking up a conversation with Sendo, maybe about those fragmented objects that he carried around with him, but then realized she was a bit rusty in the people skills department herself. It was hard to form attachments when you lived the life of a fugitive, never settling in one place for more then a few weeks at a time, always on your guard for the Marines or Cipher Pol. 

So lost was she in her musings that she didn't notice Braska approach until he was sitting beside her. He thanked her for her contributions during the battle (Clemens felt she gave him far too much credit), speaking in that courteous and well mannered voice of his. "Awesome revolutionary? Warms the heart of others? Who is this woman because I'd really like to meet her," she said with a self deprecating chuckle. He really did seem to her like some kind of figure from a bygone era, where chivalry was more then just a catch phrase. Clemens pondered Braska's statement. Fate? She wasn't sure such a thing existed, and if it did, she couldn't help but wonder when it would stop kicking her in the teeth. 

Clemens returned Braska's smile. "I'm not so sure about fate but I do believe in the power of like minded individuals united towards one single purpose. I think we make a good team, you, me, and Lucy." 

"Though I think we'd make an even better team..." she added in a deliberately louder and obvious voice, "...if a certain guy who can make ancient stairs and ships come to life, were to join us...you know instead of walking around and talking to himself like he's the only guy in the room."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2011)

*Devil King Pirates...*

_"I need you to save my island." _

These words had gained Dante's interest, and with that, along with the mass of skilled archers persuasion, the crew followed their attackers back to their base camp. It was a small section off the coast of the island, nothing to sleep in but tents, the entire base lit by torches.

At the center was a large bonfire, on one side at David along with his elite warriors, on the other side was Dante, who sat arms crossed, his own elites behind him along with a handful of fodder. The crew listened intently as David told the island's story.

"T-the Dark Riders?!" one of the fodder shouted in shock, "This is _their_ island?!" he said before falling flat on his ass. Dante quickly shoots a fierce some look to the man. He grasps his neck, the mark that Dante had scarred him with beginning to burn. The man finally simply lowers his head and sits in silence.

"Yes, the war between the 4 has driven our island into chaos," the large axe wielding man adds, "But..."

"But my prediction!" a woman dressed in robes shouts, busting into the conversation, "The prophecy...That a black and white demon, an imp, a banshee, a fish, an angel," she says, motioning from Semmy, Eli, Jason, Levi, and Marie respectively, "And The Devil Himself..." she says, focusing on Dante, "Will be our island's saviors..."

Dante scoffs, "Saviors? I'm afraid that's not our M.O...However your prediction is not complete crap,"  he says, rising to his feet, "These Riders *will* fall to us."

David eyes the robed woman, "That's enough Marla," he says, signaling for the fortune teller to back off. He then turns to Dante with a grin, "I am pleased you have decided to join us. The  best course of action would be to combine our forces and take each of the Rider's Bases down one by one," he says, pulling out a map of the island with the bases marked off.

However The Devil King ignores the commander and begins to make his leave, his men behind him, "Wait, where are you going!" 

"Join you? No, I'm afraid you misunderstood me. We will be taking down The Dark Riders, but *I will be replacing them as this island's ruler*."

David grits his teeth and clenches his fist, when suddenly the map is ripped right out of his hand. He looks down at the miniature shipwright, Eli, as he runs off with it and delivers it to Dante's hand.

"Levy, you will take the base to the East. Jason and Eli to the West. Semmy and Marie, the South," he eyes the large black skull that is marked off, located to the north of the island, "The North will be mine..."

"You're all mad! It would take the full force of both of our sides to take down a single Rider's base! You're dividing up?!" Dante stops his walk and turns back, *"Silence."*

The entire village freezes, even David stops for a moment, "Our battle is none of your concern, simply prepare a feast for your King's return," he says before resuming the crew's march.

David stares angrily as they make their exit, "Did he say he would go to the north on his own...?" Marla questions, "Yes...And the scary part is, he may survive..." he says in a stern tone, "Out of the frying pan and into the fire..."


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 13, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento hesitated before she climbed up towards Nirra's head ans wispered it into her ear. "There is something going on here. I overheard somebody talking about a plan. And that we might be a problem.." she said, then jumping down to the floor again. "Should we tell the captain?"
> 
> She didn't hide the fact that she was a little nervous, but at the same time, she had to smile. Trouble equals adventure in her eyes. "Or maybe we should investigate some more?" she added, grinning wide.



Nirra smiled back at Sento and stood. She then proceeded to rip off her dress, leaving only the bit covering her lowers breasts, and a small torn skirt around her waist. "You bet." 

Nirra then grabbed Sento and lifted her onto her shoulders. "It's been a while since I've seen some action. I'm not gonna pass this up." With Sento on her shoulders, she quietly made her way down the hall. For a 10 foot tall half naked woman, she was surprisingly careful not to let any guards notice her.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 13, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights.*

Braska caught Sendo unawares as he was heading away from his failed attempt to talk to Clemens. He heaped on praise for his role in the previous battle.

"I...uh...yeah...thanks..." Sendo said sheepishly looking to the ground, his voice growing quieter with each word. He was never good at taking compliments. 

Then Clemens called him out on his pathetic display of socialising by revealing she had noticed he was there all along. Sendo snorted out a laugh, more at his own ineptitude and the whole sillyness of the situation. 

She offered him a chance to join them. 

"I..." Sendo started. He was taken aback at the offer. To be part of a crew again (and not one that just locked him in the lower decks), sounded...fun. But there was a lot to think about here. His search for his family, whether he belonged in the Knights, was he even good enough to join them? Weren't they afraid of his track record with people he got close to. All the people that had died or had been abandoned? Was he even entitled to have any fun, considering how he left Claire and Jace...?

He felt a sharp pain on his right arm. It was one of his many injuries but he turned to his right as it felt as if someone had punched him with those sharp knuckles. Shyla would have kicked his ass if he had voiced any of those concerns and also for considering breaking his promise to her. Clemens and Braska had confidence in him. They believed that he could do something for them. 

"Listen, I'll be honest here. I'm not up to speed with this whole fight with the World Government. I don't have strong feelings about it either way and I really don't know how much I could help, but I know you are good people." he turned to Clemens "No matter what your past I believe that you'll make the right decisions in life and...well...sure, if you're offering then, I'll join....if that's ok.. you know?"

He turned back to the Knight,

"But I gotta make one thing clear; My family comes first. Right now that's the most important thing. I have to find them. I know they are out there somewhere and not dead. Don't ask how....you'll think I'm crazy...more so...but yeah I need to tell you that if its a choice between fighting the World Government and finding my wife and kid then that's what I'll do. The finding. Just to be clear."

Sendo said it with heart if not with fluency. He wasn't one for eye contact. He hadn't even noticed that Clemens eyes were green or that Braskas were blue. More than that he realised they had the same eyes as Shyla. He could trust them.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 14, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Mathias Ergo​*
The blonde haired martial artist sprinted down the corridoor of his chosen passageway. After joining the crew so recently he was already involved in such a maddening mission. No North Blue Pirate had ever dared attacked Port Light before, though this was mainly due to the hype and it's connection to the World Government. If they took too long they would end up attracting way too much attention and even luring a marine Vice Admiral to deal with them. Not that they had the strength to match one but simply as a retort to the insult of declaring war on the World Goverment. On the other hand it had been a damn long time since he felt this connected to anyone, not that he would ever admit it out loud, but Captain Hornet was certainly a capturing figure. Once you met him it was impossible to forget him. In any case he would do his best this day and meet up with the Bro's once this girl was saved to continue their adventures. That was the only option, as Hornet said. Success. 

Suddenly a feeling of dread tickled the back of his head and in a smooth launch Mathias leapt backwards to barely avoid a beam of blue light strike where he stood and cut through the floor with an explosion of rubble. The pirate continued to black flip as the beams of blue curved light smashed to where he stood, barely avoiding each attack as he flipped repeatedly. Eventually he came to a halt as did the attacks. the Bro Pirates flicked his gaze towards the direction of the attacks with a lowered brow and annoyed expression. Standing upside down on the roof was a blue haired man in a spiffy suit and a long sandy scarf over his shoulders , wrapped around his neck. It was one of the CP4 agents without a doubt. 
_"Already bumping into an agent. I must be lucky." _Mathias said as he raised back from his defensive position and began to make his way towards the agent. At the same time the blue haired man twirled in the air and landed on his feet.
"Lucky? If anything you're the unluckiest of all your friends. Running into me, that is. I'm-" The blonde martial artist slammed his foot into the ground as he took his last step, moving into his fighting stance as he did.
_"Don't misunderstand. I don't care about your name. I'm the luckiest of all because I get to kick the ass of an arrogant snob." _A moment of silence drifted over the pair as they stared each other off, until finally the agent  raised a finger.
"This is all I'll need. That makes me arrogant? No. Realistic." In a sudden flash of light he vanished from where he stood and appeared behind the martial artist, his finger being thrust towards the back of his neck. Mathias quickly tried to turn on his heel to deflect the attack...


*Hornet Havoc​*
*"If you're gonna come after me~ You ain't gonna be full of glee~" *The dark skinned Captain rapped as he stood in room littered with unconcious agents. They were nothing like that Nureno man he had fought, they simply had the clothes and the title, none of the strong. If anything they were more like canon fodder. Hornet shrugged his shoulders and turned towards the doorway they were guarding. 
*"Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!"* He said loudly as he wrenched back his arm, Pitch covering the fist and expanding to double it's size, before he thrust it forward and smashed through the doorway. Upon the dust settling it seemed to be leading to a stairway downwards. Without wasting any time the Captain darted down the stairs which seemed to go on forever until he reach a long narrow corridoor. The walls, roof and floor were white, there were no windows or doors. There was only one insanely long and narrow hallway. That was wrong, there was one thing. At the very end of the hallway three figures stood, two in black  and one of small stature and with chesnut hair. The rapping pirate blinked behind his goggle-shades as he realised what he was seeing. Two agents and Shenya.  Without skipping a beat he leant back his body and sucked all the air into his lungs before he roared out down the hallway, the sound bouncing viciously off the narrow walls and reaching the end in no time.
*"SHEEEEENNN~YAAAA~!"* The trio stopped mid stride to peer back towards the sound.
"..Hornet!?" The girl cried. The leader, Charles, quirked a brow. That was quite the feat to catch up to them already.
"How amusing. He came all this way to die. Come, this is not the place." Charles grabbed Shenyas hair and dragged her up a flight of stairs.
*"Oraaaaaaaa! I'm comin', hold on~!"* From across the entire length of the narrow hallway he traded glares with a red haired agent in a long black coat who slowly turned after his leader and went up the stairs. Even Hornet could feel it, that guy was strong.

After a long run through the hallway he finally reached the stairs he saw the tiro at. There was a tall flight of stairs that lead up to another room like the one he came down in, but there was no time to be concerned, he had to press on. Like before Hornet smashed through the large doorway like a battering ram and flew into the room, an abnormal furious manner in his usual laid back and jokey personality. He landed on his feet and skidded to a stop.
*"Alright, where are you~ Ain't time for a brew~ I'm gonna make you blue~!"* The room was large, it seemed like some sort of gathering room. Everything seemed expensive and royal, there was even a red and gold trimmed carpet. The Pirate was not alone. Across the room, in front of a large maroon doorway stood the red hair agent with both his hands in his pocket and a sly smirk on his lips. Hornet pointed his hand firecely towards his foe.
*"Oi! Where is Shenya, Barrrr~staarrr~rd~!?"* He really had a way with words. The red haired agent stepped to the side slightly to show more of the large door behind him.
"She has been taken through there by the leader of CP4." The man stated bluntly. "You have about twenty minutes, if not less, until she reaches the top of the tower and over the bridge towards the Port Light transfer dock. From there she'll be put onto a ship to a World Government prison. She'll be completely out of your reach." Hornet, now a little calmer after his outburst, watched his enemy intently. 
*"And you're here to stop me strollin' through, yeah?"* He asked. The man in the long black coat and dark suited nodded slowly.
"That's right. You'll have to beat me to get through. Rankyaku." The agent whipped his leg into a kick and sent out a sharp compressed air blade straight towards Hornet. The Pirate quickly threw up both hands.
*"Choushi Choushi no Safe!" *A massive black wall grew forth and as the Rankyaku hit the wall the wall it stretched it back but for the most apart dispersed. The agent chuckled darkly as he began to walk forwards.
"Not bad. What's your name, Pirate?" The black wall of Pitch gently lowered into a heap.
*"Hornet Havoc. Captain of the Bro~ You're just a hoe~."* The agent nodded a few times as he acknowledged the name. The strongest Pirate in North Blue, supposedly. Someone who had also been in contact with Shenya a while ago as well. It had all been reported.
"Hornet. I'm Caskin Camaron, the strongest agent in CP4. If you can take me down, you can save Shenya. That's what this fight is riding on. Can you do it, Hornet Havoc?"  The Captain cracked both his knuckles and stood proudly, what a stupid question.
*"Damn right I can, Muthafucka~"*


----------



## Gaja (Aug 14, 2011)

*Mini-Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" Mist Island*​
Krory Montenbainne had made his move, firing a beam at the little bazooka equipped Haro. He knew the worth of such a robot, but his logic was that he wouldn't want this little guy bringing more trouble in this battle so he wanted to take care of him quickly. And as he attacked he felt rather confident about it.

He had no idea that Brolly was about to do what he did, since a house was partially blocking his view so when his beam connected with the rooftop where Mini-Shishi was he was feeling rather confident that he eliminated the little robot. But seconds later a sound, so familiar and epic, instantly made the Montenbainne family member realize that he didn't quite take care of business.










​
"What the?" Krory was surprised at what he saw in the distance, floating in the air. It was... it was a Haro robot, equipped with a burn bazooka and a scouter, with a little UFO jelly around its lower body half that was floating in the air. Krory looked at it for a few seconds, doubting that such a thing should be possible, but here he was seeing it with his very own eyes. "What's with him?"

The young genius said to himself in a low voice, since he was rather surprised that a unit like that would actually enter combat on its own. These stupid and filthy pirates probably messed around on it, and somehow made him do this. It was a shame really, since he would have to destroy it, but before he actually moved Krory saw the little robot point at him with his free hand.

"Punny human. Bow down to the greatness of the World Pirates and surrender for you face, the assassin that is... haro... I mean me! UFO-Shishi!!!" Mini-Shishi spoke as he pointed the bazooka at Krory and added a dramatic. "So it's time to snipe you."

"Pathetic. Your software must be..." Both individuals pointed their weapons at each other and fired at the same time, however only the robot fired, while Krory jumped out of harms way behind a building. He wasn't only smart but athletic as well. UFO-Shishi stopped the attack as he lost sight of Krory, his scouter scanning for his opponent. And the clock showed... *5:00*... *4:59* just under five minutes.

In the distance Brolly was teaming up with a pirate to fight their enemy, while Rush was still taking down fodder. Annie and her former enemy were fighting a bear like creature, while Duke and Kent stared down the two leaders. "You were not made for combat situations Haro." A voice spoke behind the little basketball sized orange robot. Shishi immediatelly wanted to spin and locate his opponent but a spear pierced his left arm and tore it off his body. As Krory said this body was too fragile for battle. *4:40* on the clock. Haro-surprise.

So before he took on more damage the small orange robot shot out a smoke grenade under him, that upon contact covered the entire area in smoke. That in turn allowed him to move away and create some distance between him and his opponent. The long blue scarf of Krory was to be seen floating in the wind as the genius Montenbainne used his targeting system to follow UFO-Shishi. "You won't get away from me little one."


----------



## Gaja (Aug 14, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Port Light*​
Port Light was under attack, and its forces have answered. The CP4 agents rolled out to _welcome_ the Bro Pirates and their allies, while many other agents and marines also went to their positions and carried out orders. Word was also sent out to Marineford and another local Marine Base. Despite being so filled with men, and having the CP4 there it was still protocol. One of the priorities though was to catch the perpetrators and have them face their punishment, while the other one was to bring the prisoner, Shenya, out of there and to her location. And to enable that all the CP4 agents took on one of the pirates inside the castle.

So far the various match ups were Hornet vs Caskin, Pierre vs Dandigo, Katsuo vs Malin, Kali vs Nor and Mathias against another unnamed agent. These obstacles would prove to be quite challenging ones and above all else time consuming. Time that the Bros might not really have. Pierre and Dandigo actually started out rather fast, shooting a bullet at each other, just to get a feel for the other guy. Each of the men avoided the bullet by taking cover. Though Dandigo knew why the pirates were here and he had every intention on using that to his advantage. "Why the rush Mr. Fly? You are fighting quite unlike when you stood before the castle. Is the fact that the girl is being brought out of this facility troubling you?"

Because of those words Pierre decided to pushed the pace of his fight, but he needed to stay calm. He had to get by this guy quickly. So he quickly drew another of his revolvers and jumped out of his cover, firing two bullets at his opponent. Dandigo saw Pierre jump out and as a way to demonstrate that Pierre couldn't hurt him he simply said. "Tekkai" At that time his body changed, becoming much harder and therefore taking the two bullets to his heart and forehead head on. The two bullets fell to the ground, both dented from the impact as the agents body became normal again. "What the..." Dandigo adjusted his shades and smiled confidently. "It is called Tekkai, a Rokushiki technique. It makes my body almost as hard as steel." The truth was that Dandigo didn't master that art, but he could effectively use it in battle as long as his timing wasn't off.

Pierre looked at his opponent closer, wondering why Dandigo didn't move when he used that technique. With it he could easily attack him and not worry about getting injured. Maybe he was cocky about it, or... ? "I see, well then I'll just take you down this way." Going behind a big book shelf Pierre kicked it hard, making it fall over. It his suspicion was accurate Dandigo would be trapped and he could finish him off quickly. And as the giant book shelf wobbled and went falling down on to the agent Dandigo narrowed his eyes as it came closer. "Soru."

And before Pierre could react a purple haired CP4 agent stood next to him, Dandigo's pistol shoved in to Pierre's chest. "This is it." Pulling the trigger Dandigo knew that he didn't miss his target, he saw Pierre's body move as it was hit by the bullet, so he held it and slowly put it down on the ground. Looking down on the unmoving body of the blond gunslinger he spoke softly. "It was your own fault, if you didn't abandon the law back in the West Blue you wouldn't have suffered this fate." Turning around Dandigo holstered his pistol and put his hands in to his pockets.

His eyes were focused on the door in front of him, the ones that lead to Caskin's arena. The purple haired agent wondered, had the strongest of the CP4 already won his fight? He pulled out his hand and as he was about to reach for the door knob his eyes narrowed and his training kicked in. He sensed danger and instinctively he bend his spine backwards, in a very unnatural way, and avoid a ferocious kick threw by none other then Pierre. Dandigo's eyes widened as he jumped back and tried to separate himself from the blond pirate. "But how? I got your heart. You must have an ability." And indeed he did both those things, but as Pierre threw another ferocious kick combination he spoke. "I could ask you the same thing. Your body?"

Throwing a 540 degree spinning kick, learned in Taekwondo that actually was three attacks in one, Pierre saw his opponent's body tend in odd ways, at the knees, at the torso and neck and avoid his attack that way. "Tch, so you have an ability too?" Spinning like a top and landing on his feet Dandigo unbuttoned his jacket once more. "Indeed I do, I am an Angle Man. I can bend things any way I want to, like my body just now." Pointing his palm at Pierre, Dandigo pulled his pistol out and became noticeably more serious. Pierre on the other hand had both pistols in his hands, though he only had 4 bullets left, and he had a weird feeling that Dandigo knew that.

Both men moved at the same time, Pierre firing two bullets at his opponent while jumping to the side, Dandigo holding his ground and putting his hand in front of the incoming bullets while he shot one bullet in Pierre's direction. Both of Pierre's bullets seemed to hit the agents palm, but oddly enough they changed their direction and hit a near by wall. Meanwhile Pierre just jumped out of the path of the incoming bullet, he knew it. His instinct as a gunslinger rarely failed when it came to things like that. But oddly enough the bullet grazed him on the shoulder. Jumping behind another book shelf for cover Pierre put his hand over his shoulder. "_He got me. How? I'm sure I..._" Dandigo smiled as he reloaded his pistol.

"Do you understand now? I can also bend the path of bullets. Yours and mine too. Pretty neat yes?" Pierre had to admit it, that was a pretty damn rare thing to see, a dude who could change the path of his own bullets. "That is impressive. Shooting around corners isn't something just anybody can do..." Dandigo frowned at this reply, was St. Fly not even a little bit intimidated by this display of skill?

"So Mr. Dandigo I will defeat you for it will bring me one step closer to meeting that _"woman"_ and becoming the best." Dandigo's frown turned in to a smirk, so he was challenging him as a gunslinger? Well he would have to answer that one properly. "Don't get your hopes up "Daddy". The best gunslinger in the world is going to be me! Not you, not Annie "The Kid", not George. Never again will the honest people out there have to worry that the best with a gun out there is a pirate. That coveted position will be mine." Pierre let go of his shoulder, firing two bullets from the blind spot that went past Dandigo who stopped talking. "Is that so? You are the guy who is going to become better then Miss Asuka? Then let's get it on and put that to the test!" Pierre declared war as he jumped out and opened fire, using his replicating ability. He had to win this...


----------



## Gaja (Aug 14, 2011)

*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"Grand Line" - Kohitsuji Island*​
Semmy was enjoying a snack while Dante did his thing. Along with a snack the panda wanted to take a short nap, but because Dante wasn't a man of many words, but rather a man of many threats and ambitions the panda didn't quite get a chance to do that. He didn't even get the chance to smoke some weed with Levy who by the way looked like he was in the mood for some fighting. It wasn't long before the talking was done with and a panda, a fishman, a blond girl, and a rocker walked behind Dante who in his standard fashion gave out a couple of missions after Eli game him a map which he borrowed from David.

And then the captain spoke. "Levy, you will take the base to the East. Jason and Eli to the West. Semmy and Marie, the South," Dante eyed the large black skull that was also marked, located to the north of the island, "The North will be mine..." And while Dante was talking Semmy was absently picking his nose and looking at the sky. The weather was cloudy and a wind moved between the trees, giving the feeling that rain might fall. Semmy loved this type of weather, for him it was perfect.

It actually took the panda a couple of seconds to realize that he was in the same team as Marie. How did he figure that out you say? Well as Marie used one of her patented body locks, I mean hugs on Semmy and screamed out in her high-pitched, honey-sweet tone Semmy knew that he was partnering up with her. "If it pleases and sparkles the nasty Devil Man! O Panda Man! We're going to spread the love and joy oh the Sunshine missionaries? You... *Youu*... just furry cuddly warm you and lil ol' meeeee... Just the two of us?!?" Her hug could crush regular steel, that how much love and joy was in it, and how much she wouldn't let go of Semmy. But looking closer at the face of the cheerful blond girl you could see that her entire body was shaking as Semmy seemed to hug her back.

"S... S.... s.... Soo... Sooft sooo soft..." Her body shook like she got hit by lightning, meanwhile Semmy just waved goodbye to his crew mates and to Levy. "*Meet you back at the ship. I got a special weed for that occasion.*" Indeed he had some special grass that would send both animals somewhere towards Mars or Saturn, that's how high they would get. Separating from the group Semmy made a couple of steps and noticed something, he noticed that Marie was silent, and that his fur was get wet. Looking up and sniffing the air a couple of times the panda knew that there was no rain falling down. So looking at Marie to see what was up, the panda saw that Marie blacked out once again from hugging him. Still she held on to him like before, if not a tad stronger.

Semmy smiled and adjusted the blond girl so that he could run and jump, but before he actually ran or anything like that he looked around the scenery of the island and a smirk grew over his face. He just remembered and thought of something. So before he did anything Semmy took out two ear plugs and gently put them inside Marie's ears and taped her on the head. "*Sleep tight Marie-chan.*" The blond girl continued to drool on Semmy's fur but he didn't really mind as he looked to his left and then to his right once. Taking a deep breath the panda held it in for a few seconds and then a thunderous roar spread throughout the forest, and everyone, and I mean everyone but Marie could hear it. 

*RAAAAAAWR!!!!!!*​
As he stopped roaring Semmy looked around and a few seconds later he could feel the ground rumble a little, so he smiled. "Strawberry... Panda... Tutu..." Marie talked in her sleep while Semmy stood tall and looked up front at whatever was coming his way. The ground shook more and more as David and his men could her the rumbling sound of an animal approaching. Eventually as the animal was before him Semmy raised his paw and simply stated. "*Yo! So you'll take me there?*"

The massive animal nodded slightly and allowed the panda to climb his back.



The mammoth was massive, a dark brown color and its giant tusks with battle marks over them. As Semmy used Soru to reach his head the giant elephant said something in his language as he looked at Semmy and then started walking. "*Oh yeah I got weed, and no she's not a snack. *" The massive animal nodded and with big steps made its way to the southern part of the island as Semmy munched on his bamboo snack and observed where they were going, while Marie smiled and dreamed of rainbows, cupcakes and unicorns.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2011)

*Marineford...*
"Yes, Yes, I saw it. Indeed, very amusing. Hm...don't worry about it, I'll handle the problem. Alright, bye." Zarick Ganon, Vice Admiral in Marineford, hung up his den den mushi with an unknown caller and placed a hand on his chin in thought. The broadcast from Niiro-Kumo Island had certainly been something. To think that reckless armoured knight of Shinpou would have pulled off such a prank and rescued Demetri from execution. Not only that but he had joined forces with the red head, Beverly Clemens, even more closely than first thought. He was being as much of an issue as the Rookie Captains in Grand Line and the blues. 
"Sir." A marine soldier said as he entered the Vice Admirals office. It was the same marine as the sniper on Jungle Island, he had turne out to be quite a reliable source of informartion. 
"Yes, soldier?" Zarick asked absently as he studied folders of reports on his table. The marine stood firmly at attention with his hands on his back and eyes aimed completely straight ahead.
"I request a task force to elminate the Revolutionary Knights." It was a bold request indeed. The overly handsome dark haired man rose his gaze inquisitively. 
"Oh? Do you have a problem with The Lion?" The marine kept a stern expression. He was no officer, just a soldier that served directly under the Vice Admiral. Little was it known of how much of a monster this man had become.
"He is an abomination, but he isn't me second target. My first is the traitor scum, Beverly Clemens." Zarick let a smirk curl up into the corner of his lips. How did he not see this coming. Braska was after his head atfer all, as amusing as that was too. However in reply he only shook his head. Letting a wild and powerful card like this soldier out too early would ruin the fun.
"Not yet, sit tight and perform you duties. In time you'll get your taste of traitors blood, don't worry." Without another word between them the soldier saluted and marched out of the office. He was clearly disappointed in the choice but was not about to question a man like Zarick Ganon. An even bigger monster than himself, even if everyone in Marineford believed him to be a kind hearted and honest man. Zarick tapped a pen against his lip.
"I want this fun to last forever."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro-Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
The talk between the Knight and the ex-marine was comforting. As always Clemens refused to being anything but overly modest, which was something Braska certainly found sweet about her. He was the same way, refusing to take credit for anything and always stating it was down to others and not himself. Though he truly believed that, he was too polite and too modest for his own good. When he was calm anyway. Then Clemens said something he did not expect as if she was reading his mind, though he would not have put that past her. She openly stated the wish to have Sendo join them, though in a supposedly subtle way. The scruff Revolutionary certainly did hear there conversation and returned to reply. He seemed to lack some confidence, the flare of battle had died down and he seemed lost in where he wanted to go from here. Though he did come up with a rather nice speech about himself and how he felt about the pair of them. When he turned to Braska the knight carefully settled Lucy down beside the red head and pushed himself to his feet. The conflicted man made it clear about how he felt, he wanted to find his family who were out there in the world somewhere, anyway, maybe even dead. That must have been a dreadful weight to have on ones heart and obviously had a dee pstory behind it. The Lion would not ask just yet, as he was not ready to reveal what happen in Shinpou, the details of it, he could not expect someone else to be more open. Something about what he said registered oddly in the Knights mind. He was a Captain now, a leader of sorts, and sometimes he wouls need to take the hard path.

*"To have ones family out ther must be difficult, we all know how the world can be and how it is now. I have no problem with searching with them as he journey but we all have missions, dreams, ambitions and goals. The Glowing Future is not to be your ride to only search for your family, it had it a fate to sail of it's own with us aboard. Of course if we learn anything about where your family may be we would waste no time in going there."* Braska adjusted his black cloak as he pondered about his choice of words. *"But we all have important and vital goals, we go at them all together, none of them will be put on hold for another."* With that the short haired swordsman nodded respectfully to Sendo just in time for Lucy to stir awake.
*"Mister Knight... Miss Beverly... Shaggy."* She said in a soft tone to greet everyone. The young girl sat herself up beside Clemens and rocked her legs back and forth as they didn't reach the ground. 
*"Is Shaggy coming with us?" *Asked in the most innocent of manner. The very idea of it put a large grin on her face. T osee such a smile was rare since Ohara, they should have always been cherished.
*"Perhaps, Lucy."* Before he took his leave he turned back to Sendo, his expression returned to the man of valor and confidence.* "I want you on my crew. Do think about it, I'll be on the Glowing Future when you make your choice. I'll be preparing the ship to leave, let me know when you tw oare ready as well."* Braska turned and made his way towards the dock in the cave. He wanted Sendo to think about it and not answer so readily, it was a big decision to make. 

Back on the Glowing Future, not too long after he had left Clemens, Lucy and Sendo to their own devices, Braska stalked about the deck making sure everything was good to go. The party had died down for the most part, most people were chatting, secretly being told by Demetri that the Revolutionary Knights were soon to leave with Sendo. This caused a bit of an uproar to lose one of their own and for those who helped them to leave so early but they accepted it doe to their General telling them to. They would make sure to see them off without a doubt. Meanwhile the Lion of the Revolutionaries leant on the rail of his ship with both hands clasped together and his back to the cave interior, his gae focused down the dark, dimly lit passageway back out to the fresh air. Thoughts of Sendo's wish to find his family drifted over his mind. Something like that was a goal of a man with a good heart and strong love for those he cared for, was he too stern before? Perhaps the prick of Rynia made him wish he could have traded goals with the scruffy man, but his own goal was his own. There was nothing he could do but succeed in it.
*"To kill... Zarick Ganon."* He muttered to himself as he clenched his hands together. He had become less obsessed with it now days, thanks to his desire to protect those who needed it, thanks to Lucy and Clemens, thanks to Fluck too. However, at the back of his mind it always sat there. Vice Admiral Zarick Ganons face always sat there.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 15, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford​*
As the pair of chefs faced off from each other, the tall four armed chap rather confident while Brolly was attempting to figure out some sort of tactic, while at the same time wondering what it tasted like to suck in all that jelly something surprising occurred. The pirate who had previously attacked him and Annie upon the Avenging Norseman was now offering his aid. Several arrows flew towards Patchies who smoothly avoided them, though he was rather taken back at the sudden interruption as was the World Pirate chef who blinked a few times in puzzlement. The pirate, whose name was unknown to the chef, put up quite the fight with his use of weaponary. Unlike Brolly he was not had a disadvantage, when it came to abilities anyway. His fighting ability proved rather skilled yet by the looks of things the enemy they were facing as slightly better in close combat and ranged. These enemies they were up against were fairly tough, arrogant to boot. Patchies had declared himself the victor so quickly it was unbelievable and now someone else wanted in on the excitement. Fighting was so messy. The weapon focused pirate was soon pushed back by the tall Montenbainne cook after putting up a valiant fight and was even ready for more. Though watching the encounter sparked something in the large creatures mind. A storke of genius some might say, others would likely say maddness. 
*"He suck up jelly and blow away attacks. I be mad now."* Brolly said as he clenched his fist tightly. The Cipher pirate was a few steps ahead of him which was lucky as he would not see what would come next. The green jelly began to stretch from the chefs fingers in the forms of bouncy and sticky threads. 
"Jelly again, eh?" The lion faced pirate said in a growl. He quickly raised his straw to his lips as he prepared to suck in the tasty food ability but nothing came his way. Instead a yelp sounded from the mouth of the Cipher Pirate.
 "Hey.. .What the?!" The sneakiness was surprising for such a blunt and unreal creature, that was Brolly Brandford.

*"Zeri Zeri no Sticky Mimic."* Patchies mouth dropped as he saw the sight before him. Jelly had stretched out like a puppeteers threads and connected itself at several points on the body of Tobias. After a few moments of struggling and cursing at what the hell was he doing, the World Pirate chef's aura swiftly changed from the absent and blanked mind man to a sense of domination and seriousness. He wanted to win. 
*"We go together!"* He said happily. Before the Cipher Pirate had anymore time to protest he was suddenly fired forward, faster than his own actual speed and almost appeared in front of Patchies. The cook blinked in confusion as the sword wielding man was suddenly in front of him and without any warning his arm whipped down with his blade grasped tightly. 
"Shit!" As quickly as he could he  shot up his metal straw to deflect the attack which he was narrowly able to do yet as he prepared to counter Tobias was bounced so quickly with the jelly threads his attack cleanly missed and before he knew it the weapon master was above him slicing with both blades from different angles. The poor mans face was blue from going to fast, but he kept his sense. Even though Brolly was 'pulling the strings' it was down to the Cipher Pirate to put the power behind those slices. Naturally he could not have enjoyed this, no one would, but it was working. Patchies eyes widened as he felt one blade enter his flesh, giving him a brief oppitunity to twist his body to avoid the second. Again he counter attacked, two fists fired upwards to smash into Tobias but for another time he was no where to be seen. He was bounced so quickly he simply escaped the mans perception.

The reguarly laid back chef shone in anger. A vein pumped over his brow and his teeth clenched. He was being made to look like the idiot. He had a solution. Disregarding he could be cut at any moment he flashed his attention to the sight of the jelly threads, which were much clearer than the bouncing pirate. He pressed his straw to his lips and prepared to suck madly.
"If that is your trick I'll sever the life line." As he sucked the jelly threads began to be consumed within moments. Tobias suddenly came into view was his intense bouncing and began to fall to the floor at the side pf Patchies. 
"There!" He called out excitedly. Without wasting anymore time he wrenched three of his four fists and prepared for a mid air strike towards the Cipher Pirate. This time something was forgotten. A flicker of movement in the corner of his left eye sent a shiver down his spine. He had been so focused on the insanely fast pirate and the jelly that he had forgotten one important piece of the puzzle. There was no time to move however. The feeling of a thick metal object smashing into his side shuddered through his body and sent the Montenbainne cook flying over the town and through one of the house walls. The attacker had been none other than Brolly, with jelly on his shoes for his extra speed and his massive fork over his shoulder. Before Tobias had a chance to swear and hit him for such poor treatment the chef spoke, to both pirates.
*"Using stabby man as a distracting thing and jelly as obvious threat I went and got my fork at same time then smacked him. Don't underestimate jelly or teamwork."* The World Pirate said proudly as he patted his chest.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 15, 2011)

*Pandora...*

*Tony...*

The air rushed past Tony's face, the feeling of flying was exhilarating and the woman enjoyed every second of it.  ?Look!  Everyone looks like tiny little ants!?  She squinted slightly and then laughed loudly.  ?I must invent something to make me fly!  Thank you Mion!?  Even though she really knew nothing of the woman holding her, Tony for some reason trusted her inexplicably and just enjoyed the ride.  Then the questions started.

?Feelings?  Mating?  What??  Tony scowled through the massive blush at what Mion had said.  ?I...I don't think having those feelings about that stuff means you want to mate with it...? she reflected back on her own reaction to the explosion and Sougo's massive gun and the blush deepened.  ?I really don't think so...?  She muttered again, a thought struck her and she went white then red again.  ?If that is the case then would that mean we want to mate with Sougo?  I don't think...oh....?  She mumbled her mind trying hard not to except her own logic.  ?I...um...?  then her eyes caught on the scene not to far from them.  ?I think they need help Mion!  What should we do!?  She squealed looking at the massive creatures and the man gesturing at the group, they were much to far away to hear what was being said.


*Ruark/Dude...*

The puns flying all Ruark could do was grin since he was trying to get Dude to focus, well focus on something other than the rock.  ?But it sparkles!?  Dude was almost pouting in his indignation.

?Come on Dude.  Focus, we have to get this guy to help the old man!?  Ruark said pushing the rock down.

?That is the guy?  Oh!  Three balls!  No wait...Nine-toes!?  Dude exclaimed almost childlike.

?The one and the same!?  Ruark was becoming relieved that Dude was beginning to focus.

?Let's get him!?  Dude exclaimed and Ruark nodded then he realized that it wasn't going to be that easy.

?Really??  Ruark muttered looking at the massive skag stalking them.  ?Just once can't it be simple??

?What?  Oh the skag?  Or are you talking about my rock!?  Dude jerked his hand skyward, stretching the rock up so all could see.  Though it wasn't planned it did help, the sparkles of the rock shown brightly when the rays of the sun hit it.  Instantly blinding the beast for the moment.

?Great!?  Ruark grinned and rushed forward his sword swing at the creature.  Then he noticed the sword sticking through the skag's head and the knives sticking out of its back added with the lack of one leg.  ?Not so great!?  He followed striking out with his sword.  It slashed through the animal's thick hide but did nothing more than enrage it.

The creature wheeled around striking out in the direction that the pain had come from, Ruark gracefully danced backward out of range of the nasty looking claws.  ?Really Dude.  Could use a little more help here.?

?I'm a little busy here too, Ruark.?  The voice was extremely irritated as, once again, Dude was staring at his rock.  He stretched out his hand and began admiring it.  Then he tossed it up and was holding out his pocket for it to drop in but it never landed.  Looking up he saw the skag's tongue wrapped around it.  The creature almost looked as if it was grinning at Dude, it stood close enough to that the man could smell it's rank breath.  ?I...can't...believe...did you take my rock?!?  Dude screamed at it.  ?DID YOU?  DID YOU TAKE MY FUCKING ROCK?!?  shock and amazement were first heard in his voice then it turned to anger.  

Pulling out his own sword, Dude swung cutting off the tip of the skag's tongue, the rock and the bit of tongue still wrapped around it, then dropped into his pocket.  ?See that was what was suppose to happen!?  Dude yelled just as the beast screamed in his face.  ?Oh it's on now!?  He yelled right back.

Ruark stood still, completely stunned by the confrontation that he was watching.  He had been with Dude for quite sometime but the man could still shock him.

The steel of Dude's sword flashed in the sunlight, time and again it made contact but each time it was countered by the creature's claws.  So much movement was going on that the dust began to billow around the pair blocking them from view.  The only thing that would identify that someone was in the cloud was the two different screams of rage.  Ruark wanted to jump in and help his friend but he knew he couldn't see and didn't want to cause damage in the wrong spot.

Then silence reigned from the spot, Ruark swallowed hard and readied his stance.

?HA-AH!?  a voice bellowed almost happily from the mess of dust.  ?Ride 'em if you got 'em!?  Dude yelled as they burst out of the cloud.  The man had somehow gained control of the beast and was now proudly riding on the skag, the sword through its head was being used to steer it.  ?I shall call him...?  Dude paused looking down for a moment then he grinned.  ?Scar!?  Just then the beast raised onto his back legs and clawed at the sky, as if he was the proud mount of a cowboy.

?I'll be damned...?  Ruark began to laugh.  ?Only you old friend, only you.?  He shook his head and then they turned toward the man with the gun who just screamed and grabbed his head, for the moment forgetting he was having fun making Shinpachi dance.  

?Go around for another go!?  Tony called to Mion as she readied another of her tools to strike out at the guy, ratchet swinging the socket let go and cracked him in the chest with enough force to make him stumble backward.  

?Mighty glad fer yer help ma'am!?  Dude tipped an invisible hat at the pair in the sky and Ruark just laughed as Tony waved happily at them.  

?Come on guys finish off that skag!?  Ruark yelled toward the others that the fire skag was bearing down on.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 15, 2011)

As Sento left to return to her room, Camon's growing suspicion of the crew urged him to follow her to make sure she returned to where she was supposed to be. However, he was stopped as a hand grabbed his shoulder


*Jinn Diskenth
General of the Queen's Army
2nd in Command of the Queen's Nine Spears.*​
Let her be. They are guests after all, and it's completely natural to be curious about new surroundings. Jinn had a slight point. It's in any living creature's nature to be curious about something new.

Camon glanced back at Jinn before watching the pirate turn the corner to her room. *It's also in one's nature to be curious about new faces.* said Camon as he began to walk off.

Though, you do know what they say about curiosity, right? It can potentially be a dangerous thing. Jinn said jokingly

*Maybe you should mention that to our "guests" then.* Camon rounded the corner and vanished from sight.

Don't worry, they'll get the message soon enough. Jinn whispered.


*The next day . . .*

The Queen decided to take the Pirates on a complete tour of the entire Kingdom. And while the Kingdom still proved to be a wonderful site, it was dull to the adventure seeking pirates. There wasn't enough action in the Kingdom. Everyone was living plain/ordinary, but happy lives, which obviously wouldn't seem amazing to a pirate, and was eventually made perfectly clear.

BBOOOOOOORRRRRIIIINNNNGGGGGG!!!!!!!! yelled out Drake as he slouched back in the open carriage.

I'm sorry, forgive his rudeness, but he does have a point. said Van. While this Kingdom does seem amazing, it's . . . just not for us. I hope you're not offended?

Although she was slightly disappointed to hear this, the Queen kept her cheerful disposition. *No, not at all. I understand that there are places in this world that some find unsuitable to their tastes, and for you, this is one of them. However, I do ask that you stay one more night. In return, we'll supply you with anything you need in the morning.*


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 15, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates-

To sum up, The green cloaks managed to fend off the Bozalika Kingdom. Saving the village a second time. In that time period, they grew closer to their new allies, even Galleon let Rex in a little bit. This caused the crew great shock when Galleon and his men revealed their true intention. To crush the kingdom and form their own government in it's place. The two crews battled for days in order to save the kingdom, each in their own way. It wasn't until Rex talked with Galleon and the two found out about Galleons own son trying to kill the four protectors of the village, that the crews were able to stop fighting and instead, turn their attention to his son. 

Through this battle, Galleon had come to realize the kind of ideology he was forcing on his child... realize how it was not the bandits who destroyed his son, it was him. Leaving the island in shame once more, Galleon gathered up his crew and made a promise to never return to the island. Rex and crew would stay on the island and rest a few more days before gathering up the final supplies they needed and heading out to Logue Town.

In logue town the crew met with quite a few pirates attempting to stop them from continuing to the grand line, not realizing Rex held a bounty of nearly 60 million and yet was in the weakest ocean. It was there that they ran into Brad the Scale Fist once more, the man who had claimed to be their god father when they previously met. Once more Rex and Alex abandoned him, fending off the pirates of loguetown and beating them all into the ground.

The crew had grown stronger and stronger still, Yet few were able to keep up with Rex, Alex and Ral. During their adventure on Logue Town, Ken, their musician vanished. Leaving no trace and no note as to where he might be going. It was also there that Rex found an interesting person, a cook by the name of  Shaw Donise. After seeing the cook in action, Rex used a might punch to knock him unconscious, tossing him aboard the ship. 

The Green Cloaks have lost a musician but gained a chef. Rex continue to believe that somehow, even those that have left the group, they will always bee members of the Green Cloaks. Should they ever decide to return, they will be welcomed back with open arms. For once you are a green cloak, you are family. 

But now, the Green Cloaks head out onto a new adventure! What king of adventures will the Grand Line hold for this group? These brave men choose a path more dangerous than any other! Using their stolen marine ship, The Green Cloaks will pass through The Calm Belt and face certain doom! ONWARD GREEN CLOAKS! TO THE GRANDLINE! TO THE ULTIMATE ADVENTURE!


----------



## Vergil (Aug 15, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights.*

"Shaggy..." he wandered off with a chuckle, he liked the nickname. His focus remained on Lucy's words, as whilst Braskas words were well spoken, they were ultimately unneccesary. Sendo already knew he was to be on that ship - his gut told him to go and that was the end of it. Claire had always said that the gut was the mix of your heart and your head. She was a smart woman.

Sendo did have a few loose ends to tie up before he left. He owed some money to Jessie, had to give Bob an awkward man-hug for saving his life and say goodbye to Shyla.

She was buried overlooking the sea. There were so many flowers. She was definitely loved. He sat beside the gravestone, as if she was sitting right there.

"Well, looks like I'm off this island. Have to leave you here to take care of everyone." he laughed, "Yeah, like you'd let me leave without you. I know you'll be right next to me as I'm on that ship." 

The sound of the waves crashing against the rocks was relaxing. He looked up to the sky, perhaps at where he believed the afterlife was and smiled. He sat in silence for a little while and then rubbed the top of the gravestone as if it were her head. "I'll find them. I'll definitely find them."

After a few more goodbyes, Sendo packed up his little sack from his quarters and carried them t the ship. It hadn't been his home for long and he had always planned on leaving but it was still a little sad to close the door on it for the last time. Lot's of memories and all good ones. Perhaps he would return someday.

He boarded the ship and peered around it. "Uh...Sendo...reporting for duty...I guess?" He wasn't sure how Braska ran his ship. It was strange - just jumping in with a bunch of strangers. It could very well be that he would die with them. He was comfortable with that but it didn't change the fact that he didn't know them. Though it made little difference to him - at the very least he could deal with them for 6 months, which was how long he was captive at the hands of the Doomsday Pirates. 

Sendo took a deep breath in and gave a half smile. There were definitely worse things in life.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 15, 2011)

*[?Black? Bart, Sailing East Blue]​*​
Bart sat silently with his eyes closed. Shadows blanketed his face, and he hummed strangely and chanted as he rocked. The flame of an oil lamp flickered and danced in the darkness casting a light over a document covered table. A low click breaks the silence, and the door to the room slowly opens stirring the dust in the air. Light floods the room beating back the darkness, a low hiss escapes a stowaway cat which darts deeper into the recesses of the room as two long shadows stretch across the floor.  ?Now where is that man?? Ivy growls angrily looking around the empty room.  ?Now, now Ms. Wulf, I?m sure the Captain is close.? Twigg reassures stepping into the room just ahead of Isabelle. With a glance that cold freeze water Ivy simply walks past Twigg leaving the man with a shiver running up his spine,  ?At least it seems he was working on Jack?s riddles.? she states picking up a couple of documents that Bart had been scribbling on.  ?Master Twigg?? Ivy says with a questioning tone as the man rubbed his hand across the map that Bart had pinned to the table.  ?Yes Ms. Wulf.? Twigg replies laying a hand on an island that Bart has circled several times in red ink. 

 ?How is it that Bart can read this?? she asks looking over his notes. Twigg pauses at the question. Ivy, sensing the hesitation in Twigg pulls her gaze from the notes to Twigg who was just now looking at her.  ?Well Master Twigg?? she pushes. Sweat beads on Twigg pulls his hands from the map and places them on his waist,  ?Tell me Ms. Wulf. What do you truly know about Bartholomew Roberts?? Twigg replies cryptically. Ivy blinks, and then she narrows her eyes on the man before her.  ?Well before he betrayed the Marines, he was a top notched Navigator that I sailed with on occasions.? she replied realizing that she really knew nothing about Bart. Twigg shakes his head,  ?Well, you know the story that at the time Lt. Davids wanted the Marines to know.? Twigg replies pulling a hand to his face,  ?Not sure how much Captain would like me to say.? he adds pinching the bridge of his nose.  ?Well, you?ve started to talk, might as well tell me something, at least the real story behind Bart.?

_[Six Years Ago: South Blue; Aboard the Sea Rex]_​
Lighting cracks the sky and thunder rolls as rain pours down on the Marine Vessel Sea Rex. ?Baton down the hatches, pull the yard arms IN!? a marine in a drenched officer?s coat shouts as pointing at the sails as the yard arms rocked in the winds. ?Mr. Roberts, how are the headings!? the Marine shouts over the roar of thunder. At the helm a curly haired skinny man struggles with the wheel.  ?On line sir! But the rudder isn?t responding accurately!? the young Navigator shouts while being pulled around by the large wooden wheel that threatened to toss him to the deck. Water runs down both men?s faces as lightning illuminated the turbulent seas. Roberts blinks and pulls a hand to his eyes. The wheel breaks free of his grip and the Sea Rex lurches wildly as the vessel is pulled into the wind. ?Get your wits about you Roberts, what is going on up there?? the Marine shouts struggling the keep his balance as other ensigns hit the deck hard.  ?Apologies Lt. Davids, but we have company!? Robert replies pointing into the darkness. Rolling thunder is followed by a flash of lightning that cast a blinding light on the seas. There in the darkness Davids sees the silhouette of a rather large ship. Rivers of water pour from the binoculars Davids hold as he pulls it to his face. Another flash of lightning cast light on the ship?s colors, it was a Jolly Roger. ?Pirates.? The Lt. grumbles. ?All stations, code yellow!? he orders making his way to the helm on shaky legs. ?It?s the Rover, Get us out of here!? Davids yells toward Roberts while slipping on the soaked deck.  ?Aye Lt.!? Roberts yells spinning the wheel harshly. The sound of thunder is drowned out by the creaking of the ship as it lurched around.

A terrible ripping sound cracks from high above the Marine?s heads. Looking up they see their lives flash before their eyes as the main sail of the ship rips in half. Davids? face twist from one of angst to one of fear as he looks back into the distance; the Rover was now bearing down on them. Canon shot roars their way as puffs of grey smoke dotted the horizon. ?Prepare for battle!? the Lt. Shouts while eight pound shot rips though the wood of the Sea Rex. 
~/Later/~

The sea seems to calm as the battle came to a violet end. Lt. Davids lays in a pool of his own blood as the Pirates clean the ship of all its values and supply.  ?What have we here boys?? the bearded leader of the Pirates asks while he walked up to the battered water logged form of Roberts who still stubbornly clung to life and the wheel.  ?Bartholomew Roberts sir, Navigator.? Bart replies believing he is talking to a Marine Captain.  ?Navigator?? the man asks looking back to one of his pirates. ?Oh that?s good Jack, we lost our last one to illness last month.? The first mate replies walking up beside the man.  ?Take him to the rover then.? Jack replies walking away. ?Aye sir.? the first mate replies pulling the half dead navigator into his grip, ?It?s okay son, you?re in good hands now.? The man replies as he gets help to carry Bart.
[Present]​
Ivy?s eyes widen as Twigg told Bart?s story.  ?So you telling me that he was telling the truth when he said he was forced to be a Pirate?? she asks now regretting the fact she doubted Bart?s word.  ?Aye, he never chose that life.? Twigg states, walking over to one of the cabin?s lone windows he opens it and looks out to the deck. Out near the bow Bart sits cross legged in the sun. A emerald green aura washes over his body as it shift from his hybrid form back to his human form in rapid succession.  ?What is he doing?? Ivy asks walking up to Twigg.  ?Meditating seems he is trying to mentally master his new power.? Twigg replies looking back to Ivy.  ?Where did he learn all this?? Ivy asks. Twigg pulls back from the window  back into the darkness of the cabin.  ?The man Bart was forced to apprentice under.? Twigg states sitting at the table,  ?Was ?Calico? Jack. That is where he learned this language.?

*[Tobias Kain; Team Work!?]​*
Tobias hit the ground with a splat and an ?umf? the black and white scimitars he wielded slides across the pitted cobble stone streets as the large Chief Patchie flew across the small town.  ?I?m a little tea cup..? Tobias mumbles rolling over onto his back, his eyes glazed and swirly. He didn?t quite know what had happened, all he recalls is a blur as he was whipped about like a rag doll. Brolly?s words on Jelly and teamwork slowly bring the young Pirate to his senses. With a groan he rolls back to his stomach and begins to pull himself to his hands and knees. He didn?t know if he wanted to cut the World Pirate?s head off or throw up in his mouth.  ?T.team work?? Tobias stutters shakily pulling himself to his feet.  ?At least warn me next time.? he adds trying to pull his focus back to Patchie who was pulling himself from the rubble.  ?I?ll kill both of you!!?? the Montenbainne Chef roars pulling his large metallic straw from the collapsed house he was under. Tobias? eyes narrow,  ?What did you say, you four armed freak?? Tobias bites, his jagged teeth catching his lip splitting it open.  ?What did you say?!? the now irate chef barks pulling the straw to his mouth. [color= #00C957] ?Bingo.?[/color] Tobias grins,  ?Yarimakai!?(Spear of Hell) Tobias shouts falling to a knee.

Tobias? hand grips the dirt firmly and white lines trace from his fingers and wrap around the Montenbainne Chef. The Ground rumbles and shakes. The three spots that the arrows had sunk into earlier flash with a white light, Brolly with his attack had landed Patchie where he once stood. With a metallic twang three imperial spears fire out of the ground with surprising speed. Patchie yelps with surprise as he is forced to back pedal. Blood paints the air with a crimson hue as one of the giant? red arms are split open.  ?Again, again you make me Bleed!? he shouts clutching his arm with a free hand.  ?Anger clouds you.? Tobias states pulling the Shokan?s attention back to the young pirate. His arms were crossed over his chest, and his hands were almost clenched as if he were holding weapons.  ?I am the bone of my sword.? Tobias states with the word sword almost seeming to echo. In the Pirates hand those two scimitars appear with a white flash of light.  ?Chaos Cyclone.? Tobias utters pulling both arms out to each side.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 15, 2011)

*[Tobias & Brolly Vs Patchie II]*​Pulling them down to his side eight scimitars appear with six seemingly floating in the air around the young man. Throwing himself into a spin Tobias launches the eight swords at Patchie, who’s eyes widen. The razor sharp blades tumble end over end in wide arcs. In a panic Patchie pulls his straw to his mouth and angles it toward the ground as the weapons home in on his location.  “Air Bullet!” he shouts exhaling sharp and harshly. Dust flies everywhere as the weapons are cast aside and defended against.  “Air Bullets Barrage!” another attack is called. The dome of dust is burst open.  “Wall of Blades!” Tobias screams pulling his one of his weapons across the ground. Thunderous shots echo out as the wind projectiles attempt to shatter through the wall Tobias erected. [color=#sienna] “Cowards I’ll kill you both!”[/color] Patchie screams realizing his attack was deflected.  

 “Hey, big man. You ready for some more team work?” Tobias asks looking over to Brolly.  “I have an idea to give this oversized cockroach a stomach ache.” Tobias says holding out a handful of freshly created caltrops.  “How about some Caltrop Jell-O alamode?”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
So it was settled. Shaggy was officially joining the crew. Clemens stifled a chuckle. "Shaggy, I like it." Before leaving, she thanked a few of the revolutionaries, the one's who had backed her up in evacuated the schoolchildren. Clemens rounded up Lucy and walked hand in hand with the girl back to the _Glowing Future_. As they made their way out of the cavern, they came upon a snoring Shirley, laying smack dab in the middle of the floor, an open bottle of whiskey beside her. 

Lucy looked up at Clemens uncertainly. "Should we..."    

"Let's just go around her. I don't want to disturb her." 

"I ain't sleepin. Just restin my eyes..." Shirley grumbled. "The floor also does wonders for my posture..." She slowly opened one bleary eye and regarded first Lucy and then Clemens. "You watch out for your boyfriend," she told Clemens. 

"I'm sorry?" 

"The knight...ya know, _Mister Lion_." 

Clemens laughed. "Oh you mean Braska? He's not my-" 

Shirley continued as if she hadn't heard her. "That man's on a quest for vengeance. I can see it in his eyes. Vengeance is a funny thing. It can give you purpose and strength beyond reckoning, but it can also drive you insane...I should know." Shirley paused to finish off the remaining quart of whiskey in her bottle. She wiped her mouth with the back of her hand and nodded at Clemens. "You mind what I say girl. Look after him. The only thing that can save a man from his demons are his friends." 

"You don't look like you have any friends..." Lucy said innocently. 

"Lucy!" Clemens exclaimed in a shocked gasp. 

Shirley cackled with laughter. "From the mouths of babes!" 

"Maybe we can be your friends then," the little girl added, flashing Shirley a bright smile.

"Why thank you little one. That's much appreciated..." Shirley gave Lucy a gentle pat on the head before closing her eyes again. "So long ya'll. Mind what I said now."

Clemens headed straight to her cabin after boarding the ship. Mirrors of all shapes and sizes hung from the walls, some of her own creation, others not. In reality every mirror was a gateway for her, a portal through the very fabric of space and time. Clemens flopped onto the edge of the modest bunk and laid her head back, thinking about what Shirley had said. The woman had been wrong on one account. Braska wasn't the only one battling with his own inner demons. They all were, even seemingly mild mannered Sendo she supposed, and they would all need to support each other from here on in.

As if right on cue, Sendo's voice drifted through the open porthole. Clemens slowly sat up and smiled ruefully. So he had finally worked up the courage to come aboard. Clemens formed a mirror in the wall and walked through it, appearing split second later through an identical mirror above deck. She saw Sendo by the railing, looking very nervous and out of place. It reminded her of her own first time aboard a Marine battleship. "Welcome aboard. New guy has to do all the chores and cook by the way..." she said with a mild smirk.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates-

Rex stood at the front of the ship, looking over the starboard side. "There it is." He comments, a smile forming on his face. "This is the start of the real journey isn't it?" Alex stands next to his brother, the two looking over at the calm belt that laid out before them. "I hope the rest of the crew is ready for this. From this point forward, We'll be switching to row mode." Alex nodded. "They've stuck with us this far, well minus one or three." Alex chuckled. "They'll return someday." Rex smirks, the wind was nipping at the sail, forcing it to snap and crack

"Everyone, prepare the paddles!" Rex shouts, gripping the handle of a paddle, each one of the crew quickly rushes over to one of their own. Everyone rowing in unison as they embark into the Calm Belt. New adventures the only thing that awaits them in the sea filled with dangers.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> Rex stood at the front of the ship, looking over the starboard side. "There it is." He comments, a smile forming on his face. "This is the start of the real journey isn't it?" Alex stands next to his brother, the two looking over at the calm belt that laid out before them. "I hope the rest of the crew is ready for this. From this point forward, We'll be switching to row mode." Alex nodded. "They've stuck with us this far, well minus one or three." Alex chuckled. "They'll return someday." Rex smirks, the wind was nipping at the sail, forcing it to snap and crack
> 
> "Everyone, prepare the paddles!" Rex shouts, gripping the handle of a paddle, each one of the crew quickly rushes over to one of their own. Everyone rowing in unison as they embark into the Calm Belt. New adventures the only thing that awaits them in the sea filled with dangers.




Shaw woke up to a painful headache. *"The fuck happened?"* he said, stroking the back of his head. He tried to stand, but he fell down. Something was interfearing with his balance, other then the unknown knock to the head. He could fully put his mind to it, until he got a good look around. Wood, round window and various nautical items. *"I'm on a boat?!"* he yelled out, forgetting all about the pain. With some difficulty, he stood up and ran out on deck. *"THE FUCK!?"*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2011)

_Ravenwood Island, East Blue..._
Jessie Roseo slowly lifted her face up at the glimmer of light that filtered though the thin slat of the cast iron door. She had to squint at first from the intensity of the brightness. Two dull gray eyes peered at her through the slat. "You still alive?" the jailor on the other side grunted. Jessie shrugged and pulled slightly at the thick iron shackles that kept her bounf to the wall. They were also lined with seastone. "I guess you could say that," she replied in a dry and cracked voice.  The guard grunted in affirmation and slid through her single meal for the day, a plate of gruel and rock hard chunk of bread. On a good day the gruel tasted almost as good as. "Will there be any dessert?" Jessie asked. The guard laughed and slammed shut the slat with a metal clang. Jessie grabbed the hunk of bread and was was enveloped by total darkness again. While nibbling on the dry bread she replayed the strange events that lead to her captivity.

_Two days ago...
Jessie leaned over the railing of the Mary Catherine and gazed doubtfully at the rather shabby port town. Only a few ships could be seen in the harbor, and except for a few old seadogs milling about the docks, there wasn't much in the way of activity. The sleepy little hamlet that lay beyond the docks looked even more depressing, reminding her of a ghost town. A large wooden sign had been propped up at the gate to the dock: *Welcome to Ravenwood: Devil Fruit users keep out!* 

"Ugh...what's up with this dump?" a snarky voice said. 

J6 walked up to the railing and stared at the town with a dubious expression. The clone had her purple hair done up in stylish curls. She wore a tight mini skirt, halter top, and platform heels, as always the polar opposite of Jessie in dress and personality, despite them being physically identical. "Please don't tell me we're spending the night here..." 

"Looks like a nice place to me!" J2 commented brightly from the wheel house.  

"Of course you would think this is a nice place," J6 said with derision. 

"We're just stopping for supplies," Jessie said, still gazing fixedly at the sign. No devil fruit users allowed? For once she agreed with J6. This place really gave her the creeps, and the sign only confirmed those worries. Jessie turned towards the rest of her "Sisters". 

"You girls stay here," she said.

*"Aye aye!"* they chimed in unison. 

"This sucks!" J6 exclaimed. 

The streets were empty save for a few merchants halfheartedly selling their wares. Jessie took note of all the boarded up stores. Out of Business, read one sign, and another, Moved to Syren Island. Jessie was used to seeing this kind of economic depravity, so she didn't find it that odd, but there was something else that bothered her. "Where are all the children?" she wondered.  aloud.   

"Where's your pass miss?" a voice asked her. 

Jessie turned around and came to face to with three burly guards, decked out in iron chest plates and caps. Their demeanor was not friendly at all.  Her gaze shifted towards the metal cudgels that hung from their belts. She guessed they weren't the welcoming committee. "Excuse me?" Jessie asked pleasantly. 

"All visitors need to register with the Constable before entering the town. There's a sign saying so clearly at the dock gate." 

"Oh I'm sorry...I must've missed it," Jessie said apologetically. She could've sworn that there wasn't any such sign at the gate, except for the bold proclamation about devil fruit users. 

"You'll have to come with us Miss," one of them said sternly. "We take the law very seriously here in Ravenwood." 

"I just came for supplies. I promise I won't be here more then an hour," Jessie replied, which was an understatement, she planned to be out of here as soon as possible. Without warning the guard grabbed her right arm. Jessie's gaze sharpened and slowly went from her arm to his face. She kept her peace however. "Please come with us," the guard said. "Once you register and we make sure you're not a devil fruit user then you can be on your business."

Jessie's eyes went wide the moment he mentioned devil fruit. "Devil...fruit...no I'm not-" 

The guard attempted to pull her by the arm. Jessie glared at him and wrenched her arm out of his grip. "Let go of me!" 

"Resisting an officer of the law is a crime," another guard declared, resting his hand on the handle of his cudgel. His two comrades quickly followed suit. Jessie shook her head and slowly backed away from them. She didn't come to this island for trouble. "Listen I'll just get back on my ship and sail away. You won't ever see me again, I promise." 

"What are you hiding?" a guard asked, his eyes narrowing suspiciously. 

"Nothing, I-" 

"That's it. You're under arrest!" 

The guard lunged at Jessie with his gloved hands. He grabbed hold of her shoulder, but that was as far as he got. "I said leave me alone!" With a casual spin, she flung the guard over her shoulder and sent him crashing into the ground like a sack of potatoes. The other two were on her in a second. Two metal cudgels flew at the back of her head. *"Clone Clone Expel!"* she cried. Jessie's body shimmered rapidly like an image out of focus. A fully formed clone sprouted from her back and grabbed both cudgels barehanded. A second later the guards were flat on their backs, their feet kicked out from under them. Jessie glanced over her shoulder and smiled at the clone. 

"Thanks for the assist J4..." 

J4 returned her smile, but it was more serious and grave. "It is my honor Jessie-san."  

The guards jaws dropped in unison. One of them pointed a trembling finger at Jessie. "You're a...a..." Suddenly he screamed at the top of his lungs. *"DEVIL FRUIT USER!!!" * The rapid clanging of a loud bell filled the air, followed by whistles and cries of alarm. Jessie didn't know exactly what this ruckus was about, but she had a feeling it meant nothing good for her. She grabbed J4 by the hand. "Let's make a run for it!" They both raced past the downed guards, sprinting flat out towards the docks. Suddenly a net dropped from overhead. "Jessie-san watch out!" J4 exclaimed. It was too late, Jessie was caught up by the net and fell onto her stomach. Almost immediately she felt her strength drain from her body. Oh no, she thought with horror, this is-

"Seastone net ya filthy devil fruit user!" cried a voice. 

The last thing Jessie saw was J4 melting away into thin air in mid stride. Then she felt a thundering impact on the back of the head, followed by utter darkness. _

_Right now..._
Jessie had just finished the dry cement that passed for bread, when the slat opened again. The same dull gray eyes appeared as always. "Change in schedule. Your execution has been pushed up to today."


----------



## Eternity (Aug 16, 2011)

Cooli said:


> It's common courtesy to give your own name before asking for others. Parrot said as he shrugged off Prat's arm. And sorry, but we've already hired shipwrights to work on our ship, and we don't have enough beri to hire another.
> 
> Besides, strangers who just pop up out of nowhere acting all friendly, can't be trusted. _"Plus they're just plain creepy"_ Thrush thought to himself. And why are you trying to come with us anyway?
> 
> ...



"Mu misyke mate! Pratchard Follworth, at ye servuce!" he said, gleeming at the two. "And I um une of tha shi-shipwrights tha will be workin with ya bout ya see." His bright smile and jolly appearance, mixed in with the rough clothes and accesories might have helped making the two Uccello pirates uncomfortable. 

While talking it out, they started to walk back to the boat.

_Somewhere else ~_

"Wow!" Mikaela yelled out, running around in the store she was in. It's name was _"The Feather Quill" _and it had it all. She walked all around the store, hauling all kinds if supplies onto Dove, who was slowly drowning in the ammount of supplies. "A Hardwing feather, two bottles of Dragonsquid ink, fove houndred sheets of light Moirono leather, exellent for texture drawings.." it all added up to 30.000 beli, which was about four tenths of the money she had brought. She started to remember her home and her parents, but she stomped onto the ground  and said to herself *"DON'T!"* before she could start to cry.

With great effort, she walked out of the shop and headed towards the ship again.

_In a dark alley in the nether regions of the city ~_

*"Is the explosives ready?"* a young man spoke. The silouette revealed him to be thin, but something about him seemed to make him bigger then the others around him.

*"Just about."* a tall, handsome man replied. He was just out of the shadows.

*Masar Kelti*
*Doctor of the Diablo Pirates*
*Bounty: 0 beli (Unknown to the marines)*​
*"Just needs a few minor twitches here and there."*

*"Don't talk like you have any sort of power, you filty asswipe!"* A purple haired, beautiful man stood on top of the marble stairs leading out of the alley.

*Dogar Sempre*
*Chef of the Diablo Pirates*
*Bounty: 0 beli (Unknown to the marines)*

The dumpster to the right of Masar started to move, and person came out of it, yawning.* "Could you be quiet Dogar, you sissygirl."* the man said, getting a very angry look back from Dogar.

*Bronto Mester*
*First Mate of the Diablo Pirates*
*Bounty: 0 beli (Unknown to the marines)*​
A black shadow suddenly attacked the three, and the young man spoke. *"That was a warning, your fucknuggits!"* he yelled out, licking the blood from his fingers. The chef, doctor and first mate looked at their arm, who had a small cut on them. Then they looked back at the young man. 

The young man treaded out of the shadows and a man with black feathery wings was standing there. 

*"Black Wing" Zanga*
*Captain of the Diablo Pirates*
*Bounty: 0 beli (Unknow to the marines)*

*"We move tonight."* he said, licking his lips and grinning, before he dissapeard into the shadows, followed by his men.​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
> "Grand Line"*​
> The Phoenix Dawn was on course, following the course set by the Log Pose. It had been five days since they left their last island, and were on out in the open sea again. And luckily the weather was good this time around, no Knock Down streams, no storms or ice cold winds like back in the Blizzard Gaol, just a steady wind and pure sun. Shingo used the time to, as always, train and work on his tan a little bit. And as he got back from a round of swimming and entered the deck of the Phoenix Dawn he saw Ten raise her arm and point towards something, which in turn made him look in that direction.
> 
> ...



Rose's stared at the clover shaped mountain top with a glint of adventure in her eyes. She had never seen a mountain shaped quite like this one. Naturally she wanted to climb it and see what was at the top. The sudden  mental image of Leprechauns tap dancing around a pot of gold at the top of the mountain flashed before her eyes.  

"I can't wait to climb that mountain!" she exclaimed giddily. 

Her attention shifted towards Shingo as he expressed his desire to upgrade his wardrobe. Rose shrugged and stared at her own attire, beat up denim shorts, tank top, and plain old sandals. She wasn't much for style, but did have an appreciation for nice looking clothes. Her mother, a very beautiful woman who always dressed elegantly, had once told Rose that she took after her pops when it came to her taste for the simple things in life. 

Rose suddenly grabbed Shingo by the hand. "I'll pick out your wardrobe for you Shingo. Just leave it to me!"  

Hawkins observed this interaction from the wheelhouse with slight bemusement and rolled his eyes. "Poor guy doesn't know what he got himself into..." he muttered under his breath. His thoughts were elsewhere at the moment. Today was the day that he would carry out a very important experiment, one which he hoped would be the final step towards destroying the cursed devil fruit power locked within his body.  

"Do you like pink?" Rose asked Shingo brightly.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 17, 2011)

*Clover Ridge...*

As the ship docked on the island's shore, the crew made it's way off and headed for the woods. Dapper had been leading just in front of Ten, looking through a chart. At the top in bolded letters, it read: *"Clover Ridge"* Dapper scanned the chart."Clover Ridge huh? Well, there's a village not far from here. We can probably pick up some supplies and clothes there, and I'll see about getting information about Tipperton."

"How did you get that?"

"One of the books has a list of charts of some islands located throughout the Grand Line. I just wish I could understand what some of these markings meant." The group suddenly heard something several coming from the bushes several feet away. Dapper turned around and turned white at the sight of two sharp yellow eyes peering through the leaves. *"Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..."* 

"Arc...is that you?" Dapper asked feintly. Arc was actually just behind the others, as surprised as anyone else. "Ten, save me..." 

Whatever was behind the bushes suddunly turned around, as if hearing something else and disappeared into the woods. Dapper fell forward, as if his heart had given out on him. He was indeed still alive though, as he got back up a moment later. "Don't worry. It was probably just a deer or something."

"You sure must be afraid of deer then." Ursla said sarcastically. 

"You can relax Dapper. From what I could see, it didn't intend to attack us. Rather, I believe it was frightened." Ten stepped in front of Dapper. "If it will calm you down, I'll walk in front in case anything else c-"  The ground beneath Ten's feet suddenly collapsed, and she was suddenly in a twelve foot deep pit. 

"Ten! Are you okay?!" Ten got back to her knees, and looked around her. The pit had clearly been man made. Ten looked up at the others, and formed an awkward grin on her face. "Ha. Hahahahahahahahaha!" 

"What...are you laughing? What the hell is so funny?!" Dapper shouted. "That is...a good one. You got me." 

"I didn't make this! And don't laugh! This isn't funny!" 

"I heard one go off here, girl. I heard it right 'round here." The group looked back up to see a man shove his way out of the bushes, accompanied by large vulture that flew a short distance behind him. *"I wonder if I finally caught that dang boar that's been sneakin' 'round. Or..."* He stopped when he caught sight of the group, then looked down into the pit to see Ten looking back up at him. *"A girl? The heck is this?"*

"Oh, is this your trap? I'm sorry sir. We were-"

_"CRAAAW!"_ The vulture suddenly landed in front of Dapper and let out a screech, causing him to jump back and latch himself onto Ursla's waist. *"Easy girl, easy. Did that owl just talk, or am I goin' plum crazy?" *

"No. He can talk. He's a cool bird. I like your bird too." Rose said excitedly eyeing the vulture. *"Yeah well, that's my huntin' companion, Agnes. My name's Jackson Lynch, and I don't like it when tourists spring my traps." *

"Jackson Lynch? I know that name. You used to hunt down bounties for the marines." Ten said as he stood back up. *"Yeah. I've been takin' residence on this here island the last few years though. Thought I'd settle down."*

"Umm, if it's not to much trouble, could you point us in the direction of the village?" Dapper asked as he slowly climbed down Ursla's leg. *"Actually I'm probably gonna head back there now anyway. You can tag along if ya want." *
Ten quickly hovered out of the pit and the group followed closely behind Lynch, with Agnes sitting on his shoulder, staring back at the group.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights.*

"Uh...yes ma'am!" Sendo said nervously and did what he thought a salute was, a little too vigorously and tried to hide the obvious discomfort of hitting himself in the forehead. 

"I have my own mop here. I don't even know why..." he pulled out a bit of wood and it turned into a mop. "Just need a bucket and..."

He looked up to Clemens who's smirk had broadened.

"Ah. A joke. Yes. I feel a bit foolish now." Sendo said with a laugh, "And definitely not a good idea to have me near the kitchen if you want regular use of your stomachs. I remember living off dried fruits for an entire week..."

He looked around the Glowing Future and nodded his head. "Nice ship." he put his hand on the railing and closed his eyes. "In good repair too. You guys take good care of your stuff, though you got a bit down below that needs some work. I'm not a great carpenter but I can do this much at least."

He felt good. He had a purpose in life, a goal and decent people to help him achieve it. 

"Nice to be here...."

With a nod and a smile he went down and got to work.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2011)

*[Ravenwood Island; A Chance Meeting]​*​
[‘Black’ Bart; The Dragon and the Constable]​
Wooden blinds creak apart and two dark blue orbs peer out into the desolate town of Ravenwood. The Pirate sighs heavily as he allows them to clap back shut, seemed that he and his crew’s plans to re-supply here might be more difficult then originally planned. Pulling his slick new long coat taught he turns back to the small cramped office he now finds himself in. Who ever decorated it either wanted you to feel depressed or knew nothing of dcor. The walls, ceiling and floor were all the same color, shell white and the sparse furniture looked as if it were drug from the local dump. The floor creaks in pain as Bart’s heavy boots make they way across it the low echoes filled the room as he stopped in front of a disheveled book case, a deep scowl covered his features as what literature that was present was several decades older then he, and from the looks of it, had dust just as old. * “Sorry to keep you waiting Sir.”* a deep gruff voice trails though the room as the door squeaks open. From the shadow of his he broad hat Bart cuts a glance toward the door. A large man clad in a dark black iron breast plate walks into the room. A similar colored black hat clung to his rather square head. Bart narrow his eyes and drops his hands from his coat, there was a bright gold star painted on the right side of the armor the man wore, apparently he was the boss around here.

* “Now.”* he speaks with a short huffed breath, * “If you’ll take a seat, well get this little charade started.”* he adds walking around Bart. A loud `twap` echoes through the small room as a large file is dropped on a ratty looking desk that separated the Constable’s chair from the one that Bart would soon be seated in. * “Sit, sit no need to be so formal.”* the man says gesturing to the small chair that sat before Bart. After placing the large iron plated hat on a rack behind his more lush looking chair he takes his seat. And as Bart sits in the hard wooden chair across the way the square headed man pulled the file he sat down earlier toward him. It scratches loudly as it moved across the pitted tabletop. * “As I was saying earlier sir, I apologize for the wait, I had to authorize some rather unpleasant business.”* he says trying to excuse his own tardiness to this meeting. * “I do hope my men treated you well sir.”* he says giving the phoniest smile Bart had ever witnessed.  “They were very adamant in their convictions sir.” Bart answers back recalling the hooligans that swarmed his ship. 

_[Earlier that Day]_​
 “Do forgive the interruption Captain.” Twigg says with a respective tone as he approached Bart. The hum the Pirate was doing stops cold as an eye cracks open.  “Surly we’re not there yet.” Bart replies pulling his head to the side with a slow twist.  “No sir, afraid its something else.” Twigg replies softly. Bart’s eyes grow weary quickly as he twist his body toward Twigg,  “Don’t beat around the bush Master Twigg, out with it already.” Bart growls pushing himself from his cross-legged sitting position to standing. Sweat pours down Twigg’s face as he tries to find the words to delicately allow his captain to know what has happened.  “Oh grow a pair of balls Twigg.” Ivy snaps walking up to the two. Her eyebrows furled in annoyance at Twigg’s hesitance.  “Will one of you two tell me what is going on?” Bart growls an almost acidic bite to his voice.  “We’re out of supplies Bart.” Ivy bites back with more venom causing Bart to whence.  “Why did we not restock at Six?” Bart asks back with a less irate tone about his voice.  “Who f’in knows, but for whatever reason we didn’t re-supply then and we’re in trouble now.” Ivy replies back throwing her hands on her hips. Bart rolled his eyes and cuts his glance away from the woman, sometimes he couldn’t’ understand the female mind,  “Begging the Captain’s pardon.” Twigg interject cutting a bad situation off.

 “But if we alter our heading by six degrees to the south we’ll run into an Island called Ravenwood, we should be able to restock there.” Twigg states.  “Ravenwood? Wouldn’t that take us two hours out of the way Master Twigg?” Bart asks rubbing his chin.  “Aye Captain, but we don’t have the supplies to make the four day trip to the first Island anyway, so what is another two hours or so?” Twigg asks scratching his own head.  “Fine, I was done meditating anyway, set the new course.” Bart growls waving the two off while he walked away.  “Well, that went better then I hoped.” Twigg says with a relieved sigh.  “You just have to know how to approach Bart.” Ivy replies with a snicker.  “Says the woman that knew nothing about Bart’s past.” Twigg mumbles under his breath.  “What was that Master Twigg?!” Ivy growls angrily,  “I’ll be changing the heading now Ms. Wulf.” Twigg simply replies with a bow. 

~Ravenwood~ 

From the fog of the morning black sails bleed into sight as the Fortune appears from the mists. As it creeps into harbor Bart has his crew already assembled,  “Get what ever supplies we need lads. Buy or trade, I care not. But I warn you, if you steal, don’t get caught.” Bart says with an angry snap as the anchor splashes down into the bay. “Will the Captain of the ship please step into view?” a voice asks from below. Bart exhales harshly before peering over the side,  “Speaking, what be your business?” Bart asks warily watching an armored man tie off his ship, The other stood out just beside the first, his hands on a large metal cudgel. “We’ve been having problems with pests lately so we’ve been stationed here to make sure everyone goes to get their papers in order before entering the town.” the man shouts back. Bart eyes dart from the man to the large sign that read ‘Welcome to Ravenwood, Devil Fruit Users KEEP OUT!’ “Sir we’d like you to come with us if you would.” the man barks with authority. Bart rolled his eyes, as if this man could order him around. In the back of his mind all Bart could think was, ’this day keeps on getting better’,  “Aye, be right with ya.” Bart says casting daggers at Twigg for suggesting this place. 

[In the Meeting]

* “Name?”* the Constable asks flipping the file open, a moment later he drags a pen out of one of the desk’s draws.  “John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt.” Bart replies with sass. The constable pulls his gaze from the opened fill and half looks over it at Bart, * “Sir, I do hope you know how serious I take protecting Ravenwood.”* he states dropping the file back to the table. * “Now I’ll asks you once more, Name?”* the large man says with more authority in his tone.  “John Morgan.” Bart lies. * “Good, now Mr. Morgan, what is your occupation and why are you here?”* the man asks.  “Pirate.” Bart replies pulling some lent from his coat. * “Excuse me?”* the constable replies dropping the pen.  “I said, I was a pirate. A scallywag. Me and me crew are here to pillage, plunder and drink our measly black guts out.” Bart snaps back crossing a leg over his knee. For a moment the constable stares blankly at Bart, but soon he breaks into a laugh, * “Oh that’s a good one.”* he replies with a chuckle. * “Pirate, as if one would say they were!”* he exclaims slapping his knee. Bart forces a snide chuckle and fake grin as he shook his head agreeing with the dense man. * “Now really Mr. Morgan, occupation and reason to be here.”* he asks again wiping a tear from his eye.

 “Well Constable..” Bart says with a pause as he pulled himself closer. Flipping the name plate up so he can read it,  “Steiner.” he says finishing the first thought.  “I’m but a humble merchant looking to restock his dwindling supplies.” Bart says dropping a medium sized black sack he pulled form an inner coat pocket to the table. Steiner pauses before stooping down and peeking into the bag. The glitter of gold flashes across his eyes. He quickly falls speechless and almost knocks the bag to the floor trying to close it. * “I… I .. See that you check out sir!”[/color] he stutters pulling himself to his feet,  “On the behalf of Ravenwood, I welcome you to our quaint town .” he almost shouts shaking Bart’s hands,  “Here is the pass for you and your crew, do enjoy your stay!” he states hastily pawing through the file. 

[Present]

[’Black’ Bart’, the Clone and the Dragon]​
Bart sat at a table at a local bar, his form casting a shadow over the mug he was drinking from. With great effort he tries to salvage this day with a stiff drink of Rum. But sadly it wasn’t working. Looking to the bar, Bart sees that two of Constable Steiner’s men had the same idea. They chatted loudly over their drinks, as if the bar was empty. And save for Bart, it pretty much was. “Did you hear?” one asks the other. “Hear what?” the second replied sloppily. “Bossman Steiner moved that girl’s execution up.” the first replied. “You mean that hottie we netted the other day?” the second slurs back. “Yeah, that’s the one.” the firs replies “Well that’s too bad, she’s a real looker too.” the second replies

*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2011)

At first the Bart wasn’t interested in the least, until they started talking about some of the stuff they found on the girl’s ship. Pulling himself from his chair he walks over to the two.  “So gents, tell me why is this girl being executed?” he asks draping both arms over the guard’s shoulders. At first the two were dumbstruck they were being talked to, but one finally comes around. “She’s a Fruit user, we *HiCC* don’t tolerate that here.” is the reply.  “Oh, too bad. A round for these two on me for being such outstanding authoritative figures.” Bart says loudly placing some Beli on the table. “Gee thanks pal.” the two slur happily,  “Don’t mention it boys.” Bart replies walking toward the door. It was time to go meet this girl. 

[Later, At the Prison] 

“Hey, You’re not authorized to be…” * CLANG!!!!!!!!!!* The guards voice grows silent as his head rebounds off the cast iron door that Jessie was held behind.  From the other side of the door she can make out what sounds to be a body sliding down the door. A light thud echoes as the guard falls unconscious. The slat to the cell then slides open with great force and rings loudly as it impacts the other side.  “How would you like a stay of execution?” Bart calls into the cell.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> At first the Bart wasn’t interested in the least, until they started talking about some of the stuff they found on the girl’s ship. Pulling himself from his chair he walks over to the two.  “So gents, tell me why is this girl being executed?” he asks draping both arms over the guard’s shoulders. At first the two were dumbstruck they were being talked to, but one finally comes around. “She’s a Fruit user, we *HiCC* don’t tolerate that here.” is the reply.  “Oh, too bad. A round for these two on me for being such outstanding authoritative figures.” Bart says loudly placing some Beli on the table. “Gee thanks pal.” the two slur happily,  “Don’t mention it boys.” Bart replies walking toward the door. It was time to go meet this girl.
> 
> [Later, At the Prison]
> 
> “Hey, You’re not authorized to be…” * CLANG!!!!!!!!!!* The guards voice grows silent as his head rebounds off the cast iron door that Jessie was held behind.  From the other side of the door she can make out what sounds to be a body sliding down the door. A light thud echoes as the guard falls unconscious. The slat to the cell then slides open with great force and rings loudly as it impacts the other side.  “How would you like a stay of execution?” Bart calls into the cell.”



Jessie sat there in total darkness, wondering how she could possibly get herself out of this mess. Already she could feel a tightening around her throat, as if the hangman's noose had already been draped tightly around her neck. Jessie shook her head and took a deep breath, fighting the despair welling up in the pit of her stomach. Giving into that feeling would be all too easy, but Joseph Roseo's little girl had been brought up as a fighter. Jessie forced the nervous feeling away. She gave the seastone lined chains a hard tug. The iron was rusty with age, but even on a good day she couldn't have broken it. _If I could call one of the girls I could do it_, she thought glumly.  

In the end Jessie simply resolved to go down fighting, resisting by any means she could. It wasn't much of a plan, but getting shot down while fighting was a welcome alternative to simply waiting for the hangman. It was then that a loud impact reverberated against the cast iron door, followed by silence and then a slinking sound against the other side. If Jessie didn't know any better someone had just gotten a pretty good walloping. She wasn't wrong. The slat in the center of the door slid open with a clang. Two eyes appeared, but they weren't the typical dull gray ones she was used to.  

 “How would you like a stay of execution?” this stranger declared. 

Jessie blinked at the stranger, taking a few moments to adjust to the sliver of light that shone through. "Um...okay?" she replied uncertainly, still blinking, a bit shell shocked by this unexpected encounter. Jessie paused for a second, then shook her head and laughed. "Correction, that's a hell yeah!"  

She didn't know who this guy was, or what his angle might be, but that didn't matter right now. Anything would be better then the hangman.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 17, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Niiro Kumo Island

Braska Hextor​*
The knights time of contemplation was soon interrupted by the arrival of the newly recruited member of the Revolutionary Knights. Sendo awkwardly announced his arrival of the ship and not long after Clemens and Lucy appeared from a mirror. The pair conversed briefly, Sendo bumping his head in a failed salute and then going about his way of making himself useful. Braska remained silent as he stood at the side of the ship, one hand upon the rail while the other held his helmet under his arm. The ship was truly starting to take form now. Those lonely nights of consuming meals alone seemed in the distance past, he now had people who relied on him and who he relied on. This is what it mean to have a crew, that had been what Raven seemed to believe anyway. Somewhere out there the Uccello Pirates were still continuing their adventure, perhaps he would meet them again in the blue of Grand Line. It would be interesting to see how they changed in the trials before them, like he had changed in his own trials. While they were still his friends he had a new friends that meant the world to him. A smile touched the corner of his lips as he watched Sendo fumbling about the ship with the intention of tending to it's wounds, Lucy had quickly returned to fiddling with Braska's armour after he damaged it during the battle and Clemens seemed as cool as ever. After setting his helmet with the rest of his armour in Lucy's care the Knight spoke up.
*"Then we continue on. The Revolutionary Knights are heading out."* Braska took his usual position on the helm while the others occupied the other places that where needed to set sail. As the Glowing Future turned down the dark cave towards the light of the outside Demetri Yoh stood on the dock with his hands crossed and a happy smile on his lips.
*"Good luck Sendo"* He said softly.

They were not on the water long before a newspaper seagull swooped down to them and demanded payment for a newspaper with recent bounty posters in it's bag. This bird had been harassing him for months on the open waters, was actually quite a pain but Braska had been too polite to be rude and send the bird away. Reluctantly he paid for the paper for another time and set it down on the deck. As he did several bounty posters slithered out from the pages, there were numerous pirate faces of the rookies plastered on each poster. However the one that came to the attention of the knight was shaggy haired man, none other than Sendo. He blinked knelt down and picked up the said poster before reading aloud for the rest of the crew to hear.
*"That was indeed fairly quick. Wanted Sendo Kagawa, Reward 15,000,000. It seems you were indeed noticed in the battle my friend." *Below that was another poster, this time of a red headed woman. As Braska took up this one his eyes widened slightly. It was higher than his, though with good cause. She had been truly paramount in the battle and was a traitor, it was to be expected.
*"Wanted Beverly Clemens, Reward 45,000,000. They truly have it out for you, I think." *He let out a soft sigh. Such a high bounty on her would be tough. Just then a small hand held up one last bounty poster.
*"Here Mister Knight, I found yours."* Lucy said with an innocent smile. Braska returned the smile as he took it. He had already seen his bounty just before he was recruited by Fluck, so he knew what to expect. That was until he read it. The knights' faced turned gloomy and a dark aura hovered over his head. 
*"...Back to the helm." *He said as he refused to read it out. That was maddness. He quickly set it back down onto the newspaper with the other two bounties and snaked over to the helm of the ship and focused on stirring. All the while his expression seemed rather comically melancholic.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 17, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Island

Sandrei*​
Arc had joined the crew and the family had grown. With that adventure behind them, even though Sandrei was glad Arc was able to bring some of the wood, for the ship, they continued on with the antics upon the ship was great as ever. For the majority of the journey Sandrei had been training, his body was generally he great shape and lately he had been focusing on training his mind. Fishman Karate was not like any other martial arts, it was something only Fishmen could truly achieve. As the Phoenix Dawn sailed over the Grand Line Waters Sandrei sat upon the deck in his own little spot with his legs crossed and both fists pressed into the wooden deck. It was impossible to miss, being the largest member of the crew and the the most blue. In a state of meditation he could feel what was going on around him and mostly it was Rose and Shingo running around the ship playing around. Even though this constantly disrupted his mental training he would not change it for the world, it was what made them, them. A smirk grew on his lips as he reopened his eyes, his teeth sharp and in view like the monstrous shark he was. He would not change anything on his crew for the world.

It was not long after Sandrei pushed himself to his feet that the mention of land came over the ship. The Fishman gazed off to the distance and studied the island. It seemed like a fairly interesting one, nice mountains and possiblity for adventure. Perfect. With his hands in his pockets he listened to the rest of the crew talk about something he still had failed on, clothes. Shingo had always been a one for outstanding and ridiculous clothes wherever they travelled to. It was like his obsession to get new and fancy clothes. He was even trying to bring Ursla into this, even though they may have made a good cloth hunting duo. Ursla was no green to fabulous clothing with all her dresses and other such clothes. Sandrei on the other hand still wore his prison trousers from his time in Blizzard Gaol and some sandals. That was all. His yellow curtain-cloak had been destroyed in the explosion in Milltown and he had forgotten to get anything in Aquapolis. With any luck the shops here, if there were any, would have something for him at his size. If not he would simply had to make do just a little bit longer. 
_*"New clothes... that's the dream." *_He muttered under his breath. Though he was glad not to be in Shingos shoes as the boxer just found himself becoming the dress up toy of their Captain. A small chuckle escaped his lips as he shook his head.

*"Alright." *The Fishman Shipwright said deeply as he made his way over the deck*. "Let's try and make sure to not get another island completely destroyed this time. That seems to be our usual way of doing things."* He wished he was extraggrating. He really did. 
*"And if we split up remember where the ship is docked.Yes Rose, that's for you."* His large blue hand pressed onto the rail of the ship as he ran his gaze over his crewmates. It was going to happen again without a doubt, somehow they would find some trouble. At the end of the day it was going to happen, so there was only one last thing to say.
*"Most all... let's have a fun adventure again."*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 17, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Jessie sat there in total darkness, wondering how she could possibly get herself out of this mess. Already she could feel a tightening around her throat, as if the hangman's noose had already been draped tightly around her neck. Jessie shook her head and took a deep breath, fighting the despair welling up in the pit of her stomach. Giving into that feeling would be all too easy, but Joseph Roseo's little girl had been brought up as a fighter. Jessie forced the nervous feeling away. She gave the seastone lined chains a hard tug. The iron was rusty with age, but even on a good day she couldn't have broken it. _If I could call one of the girls I could do it_, she thought glumly.
> 
> In the end Jessie simply resolved to go down fighting, resisting by any means she could. It wasn't much of a plan, but getting shot down while fighting was a welcome alternative to simply waiting for the hangman. It was then that a loud impact reverberated against the cast iron door, followed by silence and then a slinking sound against the other side. If Jessie didn't know any better someone had just gotten a pretty good walloping. She wasn't wrong. The slat in the center of the door slid open with a clang. Two eyes appeared, but they weren't the typical dull gray ones she was used to.
> 
> ...



*[Ravenwood; the Break Out]​*​
The silence that followed Bart’s question spoke volumes on the intellect of this young woman. Most convicts sentenced to the hangman’s noose wouldn’t hesitate, they would be keen on saving their own skin. This one however took the time to assess the situation, such a level head could be useful on the seas.  Then the rattle of her bounds told Bart she had came to a decision. "Um...okay?" she replies, uncertainty ringing in her voice. Bart grinned and pulled away from the slat. As Bart leaned down to frisk the unconscious Marine he hears the young lady burst out in laughter, she must have realized how uncertain she sounded in her answer as she is quick to correct herself. "Correction, that's a hell yeah!"   she speaks, the life that was previously absent in her voice reverberated in all glory, that is what Bart wanted to hear. A few moments pass as he quickly paws through the guards pockets,  “Well this makes things more interesting.” Bart says in annoyance, this dip shit didn’t have any keys on him. Shaking his head he delivers a sift kick to the man’s ribs forcing a groan from the man. While the body rocked back into place Bart surveys the area to see if the keys were hung near the cell, but the prison was just as bare as the constables office.

_ “I apologize for the wait, I had to authorize some rather unpleasant business._ 

Bart sighs recalling Constable Steiner’s reasoning behind forcing him to wait, what was more angering was the fact the man wore a set of keys on his side, apparently he didn’t trust his subordinates. Walking back over to the slat he peers back into the darkness of the cell. The chains that bound the girl was pulled taught from the wall, she seemed to be waiting for her release.  “It’d be taking a moment young Ms.” Bart speaks letting her know that he was still there. Seeing more of her outline, he could understand the constables reasoning on keeping the keys, she was a beautiful young woman. Moving to the lock Bart pulls a thumb to his mouth and he bites down hard. A mist of blood paints the air with a red hue while the stink if a powerful acid fills the air. Bart rubs his blood on the lock of the door, what follows is a loud hissing sound as his blood quickly goes to work as steam pours from the lock. It only takes a few seconds for the powerful draconic acid to do its work on such a shambled aged lock, and with a grin Bart pulls the iron door open allowing light to flood the room. Jessie covers her eyes, the light was bright after such a long stay in darkness. As the stale air floods Bart’s senses he has to almost catch his breath, the stink of seastone almost chocked him. 

Bart’s silhouette in the light soon fills out to the Pirate he is as he steps into the darkness of the room,   “Would you mind holding your arms out Ms.?” Bart asks kneeling down to Jessie, after complying Bart pulls his thumb back to his teeth.  “Seastone is a problematic substance, luckily.” Bart says biting into his own flesh,  “The inner workings of the lock are too complex to line.” Bart adds as the pungent odor  of strong acid can be smelt again. Placing a couple drops in each key hole his vile blood quickly sets about its work and a dank aroma fills the air.  “How long do you plan to stand there, Master Twigg?” Bart asks. From the drab shadows of the hallway a man walks into view as the shackles break and fall from Jessie’s wrists.  “Apologies Captain.” Twigg replies holstering a pistol. Standing Bart offers a hand to help Jessie up.  "Name's Bartholomew Roberts, and I have a proposition for you."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 17, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Hornet Havoc vs Caskin Camaron​*
The Leader, Charles, dragged Shenya by her wrist as he made his way up a huge flight of stairs. These stairs would lead to a bridge of the roof of the fortress which in turn would lead to  small high water vessel over the Calm belt to the World Goverment holding cells. The girl did her best to struggle but the mans strength as poor as it was still bested the young girl. 
*"Let me go!" *She barked loudly. The agent sighed and pulled her up each step, greatly increasing the length of time it was going to take to drag her sorry ass to the top.
"You expect me to say okay, and let you free? I never got that, why people asked to be released, or spared when it is so clearly obvious it is impossible. Oh well. Perhaps you will get lucky and your friends will come to your rescue." A smirk grew over his lips as he eyed her monstrously. "Just kidding, my agents will tear them to pieces within moments." Even though it was a joke, a vile one at that, it did not change the strong heart of the girl in question. Just seeing Hornet and his crew here meant something big, that perhaps it was not over for her. She continued to fight with all her strength. It was her job to slow down her departure for as long as possible until the Bro Pirates could come to her rescue. 
*"I'll never give up! Never!"* Shenya yelled out with all her resolve. Charles let out an annoyed sigh and continued his dragging on the girl. Women were always such a pain. During the climb the dining hall below shook viciously from the violence going on within. Battles had sprung up all over the fortress, the Bro Pirates were in the fight of their lives.

*"Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!"* Hornet roared out as he charged forward, his fist coated in a thick black Pitch which had tripled its'  size. The huge black fist shot torwards the well dressed agent, Caskin, as the red head stood confidently with his hands in his pocket. He showed no concern nor worry, his power could easily handled a pirate. The strongest CP4 agent could handle all the other agents at the same time, dealing with weaklings like this was simply childs play. With a flicker of movement Caskin jolted to the side, his image briefly disappearing out of the Captains perception, though he reappeared a moment later just out of range of the attack. The Pitch fist flowed past the black coated man, the pressure causing his clothes to shuffle dramatically, but that was all. The Captain did his best to make this still work by thrusting his arm towards the agent after the punch yet with a simply leap the red head flew over the attack which left Hornet completely open. In a blink of an eye he appeared in front the dark skinned man and slammed a kick into his torso. 
*"Guwa!"* Hornet yelped as he felt the pressure int ohis stomach and was sent flying across the room. He ended up slamming through a sofa and smashed into the wall so roughly that it exploded in a hail of dust and rubble. Caskin smoothly flowed back into a relaxed stance with both his hands in his pocket.
"That is the difference between us. I haven't even begun to use my power yet." Slowly he raised a hand and pointed a finger towards the dust cloud hiding the excat position of Hornet.
"I'll be ending this no-" His words were cut short as a blur flashed beside him, the cloud of dirt still on his shoulders making a long t ail from where he sprung forth. 
*"Buzzin' Hornet Lariat!"* His arm connected into Caskins' neck and shoulder and the power sent him flying in the other direction. Like the pirate he smashed so hard into the wall it left a massive hole. 
*"Stupid baby~ Don't be sayin' Maybe~ This party is just startin'~ Ya ain't even begun to be hurtin'~ Oh Yeaaaa~aaah~!"* The Bro Captain thrust his hand into the air as he yelled out the end to his rap. 
"That was quite powerful." A voice echoed from the rubble. Ever so slowly the agent emerged from the dust cloud, grazed and dirtied but for the most part unharmed. Hornet frowned as he tried to figure out why. That attacked hit perfectly and the impact would have caused him some pain at least, he could still feel the kick on his own body even if the Pitch did break the impact on the wall.
"Wondering why I am fine? I'll tell you. All agents are taught a certain fighting skill called Rokushiki. Of course we, CP4, are no where near the level of CP9 and have not learnt all the skills or mastered any but we are powerful enough to deal with anything that comes into North Blue should we be assigned to do so. I have the ability to use Tekkai, amoung a couple others, Tekkai allowed me to take close to no damage to your attack..." Caskin curved a brow as the loud sound of Hornet punching the ground with his doubled sized Pitch fist filled the room and cut him off.
*"Yo, yo, yo, idiot. Don't you stop talkin'?~ Do I look like I'm gawkin'?~ You struck me as the silent type,yo." *Caskin shrugged to the rappers thoughts, he did not care either way of peoples perceptions of him.
"Fair enough. Perhaps I'll show you some more Rokushiki so you get the idea, instead of going on about it, hm?" Again the strongest CP4 agent moved so quickly it gave the pirate little time to react. In a flash he stood in front of Hornet with his hand stretched forward, his fingers together and fingers pointed towards his chest.
"That was Soru... but this is my devil fruit, The Mijin Mijin no Mi!"

A splatter of blood covered the nice carpet of the well decorated room. Caskin stood in his striking stance with the end of his hand dripping with the blood of the Bro Pirate Captain. Hornet stood across the room on one knee, one hand covering the wound over his shoulder. He glared at the enemy from behind his goggle-shades. 
_'Lucky I rolled, yo. But damn man, he cut me with his own fingers? Mijin Mijin no Mi? A devil fruit user too... nasty muthafucka, yea~ah.'_ In a graceful and smooth motion Caskin flowed back into an upright stand, both hands returning to his pockets. A cold and murderous glint shone in his cool eyes, this man was truly a killer.
"I underestimated you, to be able to dodge something like that. But this is only the beginning. You don't have the time to be dodging, you need to be attacking." As evil and annoying as the red head was he was right. 
*"A'ite! Let's get this ball bouncin'~!"* Suddenly Hornet thrust his fist towards the agent. This nice the Pitch fist was not twice in size but in fact he had used speed instead of strength.
*"Choushi Choushi no Sucker Punch~!" *A horde of black fists all derived from the Captains own fist fired repeatedly at the enemy, punching him dozens and dozens of times in succession. It could have even been hundreds from the sheer speed. Thanks to the Pitches ability to be elastic under pressure it could easily bounce back and forth in countless punches faster than the eye could see.
"Tekkai." Is all that slipped past Caskin's lips as he took all the punches without flinching. However this was excatly what Hornet was after. As the agent used the ability he was no longer able to move. The black fist suddenly merged into a huge wave of Pitch that sprung upon the red head like a net and covered him completely.
*"Choushi Choushi no Safe!" *
"Mijin Mijin no Hedgehog." In an instant of the Pitch covering the agent it all suddenly became cut into tiny pieces. The Captain blinked in shock, that was unbelivable. Ptich could not be cut, it was impossible but somehow this guy had done so without even moving. A vile smirk grew in the corner of the mans' lips as he pulled off his long pure black coat and tossed it aside. 
"The Mijin Mijin fruit allows me to sharpen my own body, sharper than any sword or cutting metal ever created, being the atom. Pitch is a terrifying ability, I can see why you are surprised as no sword could cut something like that, it seems to have a trait for every situation." His stance changed. His back became hunched and his hands clawed themselves. By the looks of things it was about to get a whole alot more wild. "I'm your worst enemy, Hornet Havoc. Let me show you... our difference in power."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights:* 
Clemens frowned slightly as Braska read her bounty number aloud. Unlike most pirates who loved to massage their ego's with their bounty jump, she actually cringed every time the number went up. It was tangible evidence of her growing treachery against the World Government, and the higher it got the bigger of a traitor she felt. _You're not a traitor Bevvie_, a voice inside gently reminded her. _You should be proud of that number. It means you're doing your job in exposing their corruption._

Clemens banished the voice away, content to just pretend that her bounty really meant nothing in the grand scheme of things. After all, it was just a number made up by some bean counters in HQ, men who lived in their own closeted worlds of black and white, with no shades of gray in between.  She had actually met the Bounty Master once, a stern old man who often bragged about assigning Poseidon his first bounty. Clemens was brought out of her thoughts as she observed Lucy hand Braska his own bounty poster. A gloomy expression appeared on the Knights face that she had never seen before, in stark contrast to his usually genteel and mild mannered ways. 

As Braska retreated back to the helm, Clemens grabbed his bounty poster off the newspaper, one hand on her hip as she read it. The number shocked her. "61,000,000..." she said aloud slowly. 

Her gaze went from his face on the poster, looking quite bold and fierce, to Braska, and then back to the face on the poster. Clemens tried to reconcile these two contrasting images in her mind. It seemed that the Lion of the Revolutionaries was finally making his mark on the world scene. One glance at Sendo's poster reminded her that they all were, even little Lucy, the world's most wanted eight year old.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 17, 2011)

Revolutionary Knights

Sendo's jaw dropped. "Oh...shit..." he looked at the picture. He had a blood stained face and had part of the marble stairs behind him. He remembered that moment, when he was about to give his little speech to the Vice Admiral. He was trying hard to remain lucid and was in a state of utter focus. It was depicted beautifully in the photo that the marine had taken. His eyes were narrowed, his teeth were clenched and with his wild hair and rough stubble, he really looked like a bad guy.

"Shit shit shit shit!" Sendo said pointing at the picture. "Im a wanted man! Me! Jesus, what's my family going to think? Their son, who they raised with all their heart! Now a wanted man! What are the neighbours going to say?"

Sendo gasped and then whispered,

"What if Jace sees this?" he threw up his hands in despair "I'm supposed to be a role model for him! What's he going to think? His own father! AN OUTLAW! I taught him to be good and kind and .... now he'll see this!"

Sendo paced around the deck quickly, "What am I going to do?" he looked at the comparitively reserved reactions of his crew mates, "Aren't you guys worried?! I mean...no one will hire you now. Everyone you know back home will shake their heads in DISAPPOINTMENT. Your life in the normal world is over! People will run in fear!...People will try and kill us! Well...more people now! 15 thousand beli?!"

He looked at the number again, after he realised what Clemens had said when she read out Braska's bounty.

"Million!!?"

The weight of everything hit him.

"I should turn myself in right? Thats the right thing to do. Yeah...we should....but" he stopped and thought, "but...we didn't do anything wrong. Did we? Demetri, he didn't deserve to be executed. We did the right thing right? Yeah - we did...right?"

Sendo was having a crisis. On the one hand he believed that saving Demetri was the right thing to do, but then he was faced with the consequences of his actions. He did what he felt was right but the World Government didn't see it that way. Was he really questioning their authority?

"It's not right. How...how can we be criminals? How can they just non-chalantly ruin our lives like that?" More than the others Sendo was unaccustomed to the great age of pirates. He found it bewildering. He just wanted a normal life, back home with his wife and child. 

His life had now been changed completely irreversably. His gaze then went to little Lucy and the rest of his team mates.

"Ok. Enough dark and brooding secrets! I'm trusting you guys with my life here and I'll be putting my life on the line for you. I'm not throwing my body in front of a bullet if I don't know for sure that you didn't kill a bunch of babies or something."

He paused.

"For the record I don't think you did."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ravenwood Island*
Mayor Jeremiah Cook stood before the full length mirror of his grand office, an unlit cigar jutting out of the corner of his mouth (painstakingly hand rolled by oppressed South Blue natives of course), a wide grin on his face. He took it all in, the six foot five muscular frame, broad shoulders and barrel chest. Yeah he was going gray on top, but it only served to make him look more wise and dignified, a welcome asset in his line of work. "God damn I'm good looking," he declared. 

"Oh I agree sir!" the tailor responded enthusiastically.  

The tiny old man flitted about Jeremiah, taking measurements for his new suit (100% East Blue silk of course). Jeremiah wasn't sure if the fool really meant what he had said, or if it was just the effect of his unique devil fruit. Either way a compliment was a compliment, and Jeremiah so loved compliments.

"Are you going to the execution Pete?" Jeremiah asked the tailor. It was his job as mayor to preside over each execution, or purification as he liked to call them, and he did so with much relish.  

"Oh I wouldn't miss it for the world sir," the tailor said with a docile smile, almost like a pet dog waiting for his master to throw a dog biscuit. 

Jeremiah returned the smile. That vaguely drugged and sedated expression on the tailors face was most definitely his devil fruit at work. Jeremiah had seen the look all too many times. Suddenly the door to his office burst wide open. Constable Steiner came marching in, out of breath, his brow pouring with sweat. "What in the blue hell is wrong with you Steiner?! I hear knocking is a courtesy in some countries!" 

It took Steiner several moments to catch his breath. "I'm sorry sir, but...well-" 

"For goodness sake man just speak!" 

"There's a problem over at the jailhouse." 

_The jailhouse..._
Jessie rubbed her wrists, raw from the tight iron bindings that she had endured for almost three days.  It was an utter relief to be free of them, and already she could feel the anemic like drain on her body begin to fade, slowly being replaced by her usual clone fueled vitality. The acrid and sharp tang of acid still hung in the air, causing her nose to crinkle slightly. She looked up at her would be rescuer. _He's a devil fruit user just like me_, Jessie thought with fascination. One look at the shackles on the cold stone floor, still smoking from the inside, confirmed this. His acidic blood had gobbled up their metal innards with surprising ease, rendering the seastone coating on the outside rather pointless now. 

The man introduced himself to her as Bartholomew Roberts, then offered Jessie his hand. She couldn't help but think how easy it would be to misinterpret the last part of his statement, _'I have a proposition for you...'_ However Jessie felt no threat from him, veiled or otherwise. If she had then there would be five very protective clones surrounding him right now. After a moments consideration she took his hand. His grip was strong. Jessie fixed him with a steady gaze. "Name's Jessie Roseo," she replied with a curt nod, noticeably tightening her own grip on his hand. 

"I appreciate what you did, freeing me and all...but-"

Jessie was about to turn down whatever proposition this fellow had in mind. She didn't want to hear it in fact. All she wanted to do was get out of this dark and dank cell and back on her boat. First she would take a shower, and then help herself to ten plates of spaghetti and meatballs. Before she could finish speaking, a loud booming voice echoed through the jailhouse. 

*"PIRATES COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP. YOU'RE SURROUNDED!!"* 

Across the street from the jailhouse stood Mayor Jeremiah Cook, at the lead of a phalanx of guards. Constable Steiner stood by his side, slightly red faced with embarrassment. Gone was the Mayors expensive silk jacket and shirt, revealing a heavily muscled frame under a black tanktop and suspenders. Both his fists were wrapped within thick iron bands. He eyed the busted up entrance to the jailhouse with an annoyed look. The people of Ravenwood Island greatly looked forward to their executions. It was one of the few high points of their miserable lives in fact. He planned to deliver one today, maybe even two.  

He held the bounty poster of a certain "Black Bart" in his hands. This little pissant was actually worth 17 million. The girl they had captured was worth 4 million as well. "COME ON OUT BLACK BART. OH YES, WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WHAT YOU'VE DONE! WORD TRAVELS FAST FROM THE NORTH BLUE!!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 18, 2011)

*[Ravenwood Island; Confrontation with the Mayor]​*​
Jessie Roseo, as the young woman identified herself, returned the firm grip that Bart gave her after he helped her up.  But sadly, to Bart at least, it seemed the young lady wasn’t interested in what he had to say. Seemed she just wanted to get the hell out of dodge, not that Bart blamed her, he didn’t like it much here either, as one could be simply executed for eating one of the cursed fruits. As she went to speak however she is cut off by an overly loud and obnoxious voice. Seemed her rejection of his proposal would have to wait.

*"PIRATES COME OUT WITH YOUR HANDS UP. YOU'RE SURROUNDED!!"*

 “Captain, that’s what I was trying to tell you.” Twigg states walking up to Bart,  “Seems that the constable received the latest Bounty Posters after we were given those slips.” Twigg adds nervously pawing at the pistol at his side.  “Is that so?” Bart asks the annoyance stinging in his voice. He was hoping to leave this shit hole of a town before trouble arose from this.  “Do your thing and get out of here Master Twigg, gather the crew.” Bart barks walking a hole in floor as he spoke,  “Steal what supplies we may need and then you and Ivy get into position to back me up, Aye?” Bart orders as he stops pacing,  “Aye sir, as you command.” Twigg replies slipping into the shadows. It was time for him to play dress up as an iron clad Militia.

"COME ON OUT BLACK BART. OH YES, WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND WHAT YOU'VE DONE! WORD TRAVELS FAST FROM THE NORTH BLUE!!"
The Mayor voice echoed through the prison. Bart rolled his eyes, this was rather annoying, all he really wanted to do was resupply, and now this happens.  “Apologies Ms. Roseo, seems we have to finish this conversation some other time.” Bart says apologetically turning on his heel.  “But it seems Ol’ Bart has to go and ‘negotiate’ with the locals.” Bart states as he too vanishes into the darkness of the hallway. Passing Twigg, who was now dressed in the guard’s clothing, Bart gives a light nod. He would provide the distraction and he, Twigg, would make a break for the town and the rest of the Black Bart Pirates. 

A few moments pass and not the first sound had come from the prison. Mayor Cook began to stew in his own anger and sweat. Was this man trying to make a mockery out of him?  “If he thinks he is going to humiliate me in front of my militia, and in front of my people that Pirate has another thing coming!” Cook fumed as he took a step forward. * “Sir!”* Steiner shouts grabbing his arm, * “You know as Constable of Ravenwood, I cannot allow the Mayor to walk into such an obvious trap.”* He states trying his best to pull the man back.  “Don’t you dare touch me Steiner.” Cook growls even more angrily as he pulled his arm free of Steiner’s grasp.  “If it weren’t for your incompetence this wouldn’t be happening right now!” he shouts digging a finger into Steiner’s exposed arm as he pushed the Constable back.  “Fancy the welcome wagon, and all for Ol’ Bart.” the Pirate states loudly stepping from the dark archway of the destroyed prison entrance.

Bart’s eyes fell over the phalanx of men that grouped tightly behind the Mayor and Constable Steiner. * “I can’t believe you told me the truth that you were a Pirate!”* Steiner shouts throwing an accusing finger in Bart’s direction.  “You’d be surprised how much I do that, tell the truth that is.” Bart replies drolly at Steiner’s idiot comment. The Mayor’s eye twitched,  “He told you he was a PIRATE!” the Mayor shouts slapping Steiner in the back of the head knocking his hat free. Steiner’s eyes fill with tears while he fell to a knee gripping his head.  “You have me at a disadvantage old man.” Bart states, he then pulls a cigarette to his lips. “You’ll do your best…” 

*BANG!!!*

A single gunshot echoes across the soon to be battlefield. Without hesitation Bart had pulled the Black Jack from its holster. It was stretched from his left hand toward the offending militiaman. Smoke poured from the barrel of the weapon as the shock of the shot finally sets in on the man. Gripping his arm he falls to his knee and starts to squall.  “Best be holding yer tongue. You were neither spoken to, nor asked to speak.” Bart states firmly pulling a match from a pocket. Striking it across his cheek he lights the cigarette,  “As I was saying, you have me at a disadvantage sir, you know my name, but I am at a loss of yours.” Bart states finishing his first thought. Mayor Cook watched the man curiously as he waved the flaming match out,  “Jeremiah Cook. I’m the Mayor of this quaint town.” Cook replies with bravado as he spread his muscular arms out.  “And for its people and its pride as a country I will see to it that you swing by the neck til dead tonight.” the Mayor adds rallying the people that came to watch.

 “Oh is that so?!” Bart replies, ‘shock’ and ‘fear’ in his trembling voice. His face even mimicked the sarcasm he put forward as moved his head to the side.  “You dare mock me, in front of my town?” Cook growls slamming his iron wrapped fist together.  “Nay, I not be mocking you Mayor Cook.” Bart states propping the Black Jack across his shoulder.  Two jets of smoke pour from his nostrils as he exhales deeply.  “If you be thinking the hangman be collecting Ol’ Bart’s boots, you best be ready to stake yer life on it.” Bart simply states affirming that he would not go quietly


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2011)

*The World Pirates:*
The newly transformed Tarcell bounded towards Raeyr and Annie, moving with surprising speed despite his massive bulk. Annie eyes widened as the bear zoan closed in. She drew her silver six shooters from her hips in a flash of hand speed and prepared to fire. Suddenly Raeyr stepped in between them. 

"Put your pea shooters away. I've got him," the swordsman said casually. 

Annie rolled her eyes. "Suit yourself tough guy." 

She watched as Raeyr and Tarcell collided head on. A grinding metal on metal sound could be heard as Tarcell's steel sharp claws clashed with Raey's demonic blade. With one lumbering swing Tarcell drove Raeyr back on his feet. The swordsman nimbly rolled out of the way as Tarcell's furry fists smashed a crater in the ground. Raeyr bounced back to his feet and they clashed again head on. Tarcell snapped at Raeyr's face with his massive jaws, missing his nose by a mere inch. Raeyr grimaced as he felt the bear zoans hot breath on his face. "Ugh...someone needs a breath mint." 

*"Akuhei Oshi!"* Raeyr cried out, suddenly dashing past Tarcell in a blaze of speed, his demonic sword glowing brightly. 

A current of blood exploded from Tacell's furry midsection, causing him to stagger off balance. He roared in agony, but the pain only seemed to fuel his rage. He made to lung at Raeyr again, but this time found Annie standing in his way. The five foot four gunslinger fired a single shot at the ten foot tall bear zoan, clean and precise. A jet black bullet flew out of the barrel of her silver six shooter. With her hawk like vision she observed how the bullet spun around through the air at past the speed of sound. It was truly a thing of beauty. The world went back to normal speed again for her.  Tarcell cried out as the bullet hit his right shoulder. He dropped to his knees instantly and before even hitting the ground began to morph back into his human form. Tarcell lay there in his ripped clothes, spasming in pain, but seemingly unable to move his bloody and battered body. 

"Look at what you've done to me!!" he screamed. 

Raeyr raised a curious eyebrow towards Annie. "What did you hit him with?" 

"Duh, seastone bullet," Annie replied flatly.

"That's kind of low."

"Well you were taking too long."


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 20, 2011)

*Mist Island ~ Cipher Pirates/World Pirates​*
*Alexis​*
As the fighting continued in the plaza, Alexis stood directly across from a tanned woman with blonde hair. She has a smile on her face despite having several bruises. "Fufufu~" She said calmly, waving the fan so that it obscured the lower half of her face. Alexis gritted her teeth at the woman's arrogance. She had a cut on her cheek and as she feels the blood trickle from the wound, Alexis glares at the weapon which had delivered it. The fan that the female Montenbainne held in her hand was actually made of metal and also incredibly sharp. With her speed and the weapon's lightness, she had been able to catch Alexis off guard and deliver an injury. Alexis balled up her fists, this would be a difficult fight. She'd have to win it through her martial arts skills for the chick moved far too fast for Alexis to tag her with the gravity powers that her Devil Fruit had bestowed. She takes a step forward and gets in a stance, her feet spread wide and palm open. She then grins, "come at me." 

The woman returns the smile, a certain sinisterness hidden underneath it. She pointed the fan at Alexis and chuckles, "Fufu~" Alexis raised an eyebrow at this. "I am Faye! You may now enjoy my beauty!" She exclaimed, tilting her head back arrogantly, the smirk still on her face. She then looks back at Alexis, "I believe you already met my 'Harpie's Claw'." Faye stated, referring to her metal fan of course. Alexis's eyes wander over to the weapon. She knew of how dangerous it could be. Best to avoid it. However, her eyes widen as Faye raised the metallic fan and then suddenly brought it down, causing pink energy to shoot out of the fan in the form of a claw. It cuts through the ground and goes straight towards Alexis, cutting thorugh her clothes and flesh. Blood flew through the air. "Harpies were beautiful women who flew through the air! I can strike through the air just like them!" She announced cheerily, taking another step forward so that she now stood over the downed Alexis. Then her eyes narrowed, "So it's probably best that you just give up now."

Wiping blood from her lip, the smallest cut, Alexis mutters, "No way." She then grits her teeth, "I have to find my parents first!" She roared, suddenly standing up and shooting both of her palms forward, "Double Palm Explosion!" She shouted, the force of the gravity being exterted on Faye's body sends her flying away and crashing into a wall, much like her older brother. Alexis pumped her fist in the air, "Victory!" She yelled. Although Faye was dangerous, her body was nowhere near strong as a practioneer of several martial arts like Alexis. Or so she shought. Alexis stopped smiling as she sees Faye rise once more. She wasn't smiling this time, though. "HOW DARE YOU STRIKE ME! A MEMBER OF THE MONTENBAINNE FAMILY!" She roared, pointing her fan at Alexis. Then, she smirks and lowers the fan.

"No need to get myself worked up... I have another." She said. _Another?_ Alexis wondered. Faye reached into her dress for what appeared to be a dog whistle and then raised it to her bloodied lips. She blew, powerful and hard. The sound coming from the whistle echoed all over the entire island, but it was only meant to be heard by one person or one thing. Suddenly the town shaked.

"CLIFFORD!" Faye roared. Alexis looked around in fear. Where was this Clifford? Then something wet hit her back. It was far too large to be rain. Trembling, she turns around and immediately smells dog breathe as an animal roars in her face. Standing there was the Montenbainne's pet, the giant red dog, Clifford. His size was clearly impressive and Faye leapt upon in his head in a graceful move. She then put one leg over and smiles, "Let's see you beat my pet!"*Duke​*
His plans was in ruins... These pirates had overrun the plaza, freed the villagers and were now clashing with his brothers and sisters. The Iron Mask Pirates were also proving to be useless, not even holding their own against a small group of pirates. "Scum..." He muttered, raising his head. The blow from that red-haired bastard had done some damage. Looking down at his hands, he realized he was still in his hybrid form. Gritting his teeth, Gon rose to his feet. Blood oozed down from below his eye and he speaks, "I'll just have to get the job done myself!" He roared. As he sees the old man from earlier crawling away and making sure the villagers were safe. How pathetic, he was so concerned with conserving their lives. More importantly, that old man surely knew where the treasure was located and Gon had to get it out of him. He dashed forward in the old man's direction, but he is suddenly stopped when a giant hand shot from the ground and caught him in it's grip. "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?" he shouted.

His eyes widened as he sees Duke running towards him from faraway, "Get ready, punk!" Duke shouts, jumping into the air and then spinning at least once. The hand he had brought to life suddenly dropped Gon and before he could hit the ground, Duke slammed his leg into the man's torso. Spit flew out of his mouth as he was knocked across the village once more. Duke grinned, "The beatings can continue if you'd like..." He said, walking towards Gon with his cape flowing in the wind. Midway through badass walk, Duke hears Kent yell out something. Duke turned his head, "Oh you came?" He asked, a clueless expression on his face. Indeed, Kent was fighting against Falgor who shot out giant iron bolts from his fists. The guy certainly wasn't weak as... Duke looked back in Gon's direction, only to see a giant clawed hand coming at him. It slammed into his face, causing Duke to slide back because of the impact. "Enough!"

Gon stood there, breathing heavily, his eyes were red and muscles bulging. "I will be taken seriously!" He announced, then looks in Falgor's direction. 

"I'm going after the village head! Handle these fools..." Gon spat out, before turning tail and running in the old man's direction.

Falgor flipped his hair, dodging another blow from Kent. *"I have to do all of the work of course..."* He muttered.* "Iron Hammer!"* He shouted, producing a giant iron hammer from his hand and then slamming it into the ground to create a powerful shockwave which knocked both Kent and Duke back. As Kent rose to his feet, a hand touched his shoulder, "Do me a favor!" He exclaimed.

 "Protect the village head from that Gon guy..." He muttered. "I'll handle this jerk." He said, glaring at the smirking Falgor. 

"With my new technique."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> "Everyone, prepare the paddles!" Rex shouts, gripping the handle of a paddle, each one of the crew quickly rushes over to one of their own. Everyone rowing in unison as they embark into the Calm Belt. New adventures the only thing that awaits them in the sea filled with dangers.


*Ral*

As soon as Rex told them to prepare the paddles, he ran towards his position, he wasn?t sure at all about what was coming next but a feeling of excitement filled his body as he was awaiting for the next adventures coming up. Their stay at Logue town wasn?t too long but he was glad to know that place and also was glad to have fought against Brent Halfyard at Bozalika Kingdom they became good friends and the fight with that man just made him stronger, being able to control for a short time his purple flames, those flames that could bring to ashes whatever they touch.

"Oh man, do we really have to row? I wanted to sleep and even more why is this ship filled only with men? I?m starting to get disappointed of the charm of our crew"he said out loud while rowing, it was more like a joke than anything else. 



Eternity said:


> Shaw woke up to a painful headache. *"The fuck happened?"* he said, stroking the back of his head. He tried to stand, but he fell down. Something was interfearing with his balance, other then the unknown knock to the head. He could fully put his mind to it, until he got a good look around. Wood, round window and various nautical items. *"I'm on a boat?!"* he yelled out, forgetting all about the pain. With some difficulty, he stood up and ran out on deck. *"THE FUCK!?"*



Ral looked back at the shout of their new member, he knew that kidnapping people was not good but still is not as if they couldn?t leave also it was fun to see how Rex managed to put them on board.

Stopping what he was doing and walking over the new member of the crew he slapped him behind his head friendly."C?mmon man help a little! you have been sleeping for a while there"he said but before he could speak again the voice of Alex called him"Ral!! stop loafing around and put your lazy ass to work!!"the swordsman scolded as Ral just made a bored expression"geez, I get it!"he said before running back to his position and start to row again.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 21, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> The Destroyer of Marines
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zero could almost smell the killing intent. A reek of blood and sweat flowed through the area.

Zero was quiet, watching every move the troublemaker make. Every single movement.

*"Zero Zero no Soru!"* he said swiftly, appearing behind Zarkath. One dagger was positioned by his neck, the other by the wrist of the arm closest to himself. *"Any sudden movement will result in your death, what is your reason for being here."* He was still in character, pretending to be a marine. He had noticed a few people lurking around the base. Most likely an internal force for bad behaving marines. He had to be a perfect marine in order to remain outside of any suspection.

*"Your next word may be your last, choose with care."* he said with a cold and heartless voice, the same voice he always has.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 21, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose's stared at the clover shaped mountain top with a glint of adventure in her eyes. She had never seen a mountain shaped quite like this one. Naturally she wanted to climb it and see what was at the top. The sudden  mental image of Leprechauns tap dancing around a pot of gold at the top of the mountain flashed before her eyes.
> 
> "I can't wait to climb that mountain!" she exclaimed giddily.
> 
> ...



*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" - Clover Island*​
As the Phoenix Dawn came closer to this new island Shingo approached Ursla and asked if she would help him pick out some new clothes. Ursla looked at Shingo and was about to reply, though was interrupted by the one and only captain. The young Stede turned his gaze towards Rose and raised an eyebrow, not knowing that Rose liked pink things. So with a wide and innocent smile he replied. "Um sure, I appreciate it."

Oh how awesome this was, their captain was certainly the best. The boxer could hear some of the other crew members talk about something but he already imagined how Rose _might_ dress him up. Black Italian shoes, black swim trunks, a black fur coat and maybe a black hat or something. He would look good in black, at least how he imagined it. The mental image burst up though as Rose asked if he liked pink and was replaced by an image of Shingo dressing up a gangster from Godfather. 

Black Italian shoes, pink pants, a pink fur coat, a white long sleeved shirt and a pink tie? Maybe a pink goat as a pet too? Didn't sound too awful. So under the impression that Rose would pick out the best case scenario wardrobe Shingo kept the grin up and nodded, a manly tone as he hugged Rose with one arm and pointed at Clover Island. "Yes Captain Rose, I DO!!! For true men do not care about colors!!!" It was such an awesome nakama moment that Shingo looked at Rose and was about to suggest a tapdance routine to celebrate his future wardrobe but as the ship docked and Gatrom yelled out at them to help out the crew soon found itself walking towards a nearby town, and following a rather creepy looking guy, who oh by the way didn't seem like he washed his teeth very often. Eww ewww ewww, but Shingo kept it together and kinda walked beside Rose as he anticipated the town in front of them while Ursla walked behind him and close to Sandrei.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 21, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford










​*
Once the chefs tactic had been completed Patchie was soon to return to the battlefield rather battered and bruised. It had been successful for the most part but this guy was sturdy enough to take more than a couple of Brolly's punches, as monstrous as his strength was. Patchies was quick to once again throw himself into the fray at the pair of pirates but most of his attacks were quickly deflected by the multi-weapon wielding Cipher Pirate. Together they had worn their foe out and now with anger fueling his rampage Patchies prepared to kill them both in the most messy and humliating way possible. Naturally both pirates did not really wish for such an end so something would need to be done. Brolly stood behind Tobias who had taken the forthground as they had been battling their enemy cook. 

?Hey, big man. You ready for some more team work?? Tobias asks looking over to Brolly. ?I have an idea to give this oversized cockroach a stomach ache.? Tobias says holding out a handful of freshly created caltrops. ?How about some Caltrop Jell-O alamode?? The idea had too been kicking about in the large chefs mind, something along those lines anyway. Possilbly swords but they would have been a bit too big and obvious. These caltrop seemed like a much superior object to use in his jelly. The chef took a few steps forward in line with the Cipher pirate and nodded to his plan.
*"Bad yummies give ugly a tummy ache."* Patchies watched from across the town road with a narrowed gaze as he attempted to figure out what they were discussing. 

"Enough!" He suddenly bellowed, catching the attention of both pirates.  His hand gripped around his metal straw so tightly the metal creeked from the pressure. He was not about to let these two pull off anything again, it was time to end this joke of a battle.
"I'll be sure to rip you both to pieces for making a fool of me!" Suddenly Brolly wrenched his body back as he drew in his power of jelly. In a huge wave of yummy green desert jelly exploded from his body and steam rolled its' way towards Patchies.
"Jelly again!?" The cook mocked as he rose his straw to his lips and began to suck intensely. The jelly was quickly drained into the straw and down the throat of Patchies much like every other time, though this time was a tad different. 

The smirk of the four armed mans lips soon faded as he felt pain fill his stomach and his throat. Blood trickled out of his mouth as he coughed. The pain was unbearable. With a painful roar he fell to his knees, supporting himself with one hand. 
"What the hell did you do!?" He cried in agony and rage. Tobias took the floor as he showed one of his caltrops. 
"Made use of these little babies. Didn't see that coming did you." Patchies eyes widen in shock as he clocked on to their plan. It was merciless and genius. To think his own ability would be used against him. 
*"Teach you to eat yummies not for you."* Brolly added as he rotated his arm which held the giant fork. Both Brolly and Tobias held them weapons firmly and at the same time shot forwards in a duo attack. One giant fork and one smooth blade came thrusting downwards over the cooks head. 
"I just wanted..." His words were cut off as both weapons smashed down onto him and sent him hurdling off into the distance with a trail of blood from the swords cut following him. Patchies had been defeated. 

The World Pirate chef picked up a small book that had fallen from their enemies pocket. It was a recipe book. Brolly jumped up and down in joy as he read through it, now completely oblivious to the violence still occuring around him. When the chef focused on something it was fairly impossible to break that focus. Be it the spoils of war or a shiny beetle.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 21, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line

Braska Hextor​*
As Clemens read out the number of his bounty the knight's expression became even more sullen. Without a doubt the people he knew and cared for would see his poster back in Shinpou, would would they be thinking of him. He remembered the first time he saw his own bounty, it had been a dreadful experience. Who would have thought that it would have continued to grow. Then again he and his friends had pretty much declared themselves enemies of the World Government when they rescued Demetri and publicly humliated the marines in Niiro-Kumo. 61,000,000 beli was something else. Braska let out a small sigh as he pushed the worry aside, he was not about to let them number drag down his spirits. He was a Knight after all, even if the world thought he was a monster he would continue to fight for honour and thr good causes of the world. That was his duty. 
*"I suppose that is the fate of those who go against the World Government. They do not take lightly to those who refuse their regime."* 

A few moments after his bounty was spoken out loud the voice of Sendo bellowed over the deck. So abruptly that it caused Lucy jump out of her skin. That girl was not easily scared now days. 
"I should turn myself in right? Thats the right thing to do. Yeah...we should....but" he stopped and thought, "but...we didn't do anything wrong. Did we? Demetri, he didn't deserve to be executed. We did the right thing right? Yeah - we did...right? It's not right. How...how can we be criminals? How can they just non-chalantly ruin our lives like that?" Braska watched the newest member as he spoke. Sendo wanted his life with his loved ones and this would certainly damage that possiblity, but nothing was impossible.
"Ok. Enough dark and brooding secrets! I'm trusting you guys with my life here and I'll be putting my life on the line for you. I'm not throwing my body in front of a bullet if I don't know for sure that you didn't kill a bunch of babies or something." There was a pause on both sides, the crews faces becoming blank with shock and disblief. "For the record I don't think you did." And those were the thoughts upon the mind of the Revolutionary. 

*"To start, we have not." *The Lion of the Revolutionaries began. While he held his commanding stance he still seemed as polite and well mannered as ever. With both hands on the helm he directed his attention to the scruffy haired man.
*"And secondly, because we are Revolutionaries and made such a show on Niiro-Kuno our bounties have increased. I assume bounties are assigned considering how much of a threat to the World Goverment the person is considered, by his physical or perhaps reputation. Since we have killed marines and interrupted the wishes of the World Government we are considered a bigger threat and given the bounties that we have. As we continue on our bounty will get higher and the enemies coming after us will get stronger and stronger, we must be prepared."* The short haired man slipped away from the helm and strode down the deck, his eyes briefly flickering over the log pose around his wrist instinctively. There was no direction.
*"No matter how the World wishes to paint us we must continue our journey and goals. The World is broken and we must do our part to fix it. I hate to... give these kind of self rightous speeches but we all have a part to play. Do not worry Sendo, we are the good guys no matter what those bounties try and say about us, alright?" *He hoped he had sone enough to relax his crew, they could not waver now.

Far in the distance a storm began to brew, a storm that would throw the Revolutionary Knights into an adventure none of them would be prepared for...


----------



## Cooli (Aug 21, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Mu misyke mate! Pratchard Follworth, at ye servuce!" he said, gleeming at the two. "And I um une of tha shi-shipwrights tha will be workin with ya bout ya see." His bright smile and jolly appearance, mixed in with the rough clothes and accesories might have helped making the two Uccello pirates uncomfortable.
> 
> While talking it out, they started to walk back to the boat.
> 
> ...



After reaching the ship and continuing to talk with Prat, that's all it seemed like he did, talk. Prat went on and on about the island, ship building, and a bunch of other things Parrot and Thrush couldn't understand due to Prat's terrible English and slight stuttering. So uh . . . when do you plan to start working on the ship? it was evening now, and Prat hadn't even laid a finger on the ship. Nuh wurry mate. Um on tha nyte shiff. I liek ta get ta know tha peeplez um wurkin fir so I kanz mak tha propar adgusmintz.

Adjustments? What do you mean? You're not gonna mess with my add-ons are you!?

Nu, Nu! I jus ment so ill be moar ta yur liekin wen wer dun. 

Jus dun mess nethin upz. Ya hur? Thrush was obviously trying to be sarcastic by mocking the way Prat speaks.

Ha Ha. Sur ting. Prat said with a big smile.

Parrot and Thrush walked over to find Ryuu watching over Raven. How is he?

His vitals all seem normal. For now, he just needs to rest. but someone else in the group thought differently

HEY RAVEN! STOP SLEEPING AND WAKE UP!!! Thrush had jumped on top of Raven and was shaking him violently. *WHAM!!!* Thrush had stars circling his head as well as two large lumps protruding from it. As I was saying, his condition seems to be normal, but for some reason, he hasn't woken up just yet. The only thing we can do, is wait and let him rest.

Well then I guess we'll need to find a place to stay for the night. The repairs are gonna take a while. Parrot then turned to Thrush. You can carry our Captain till we find a place to stay. Something Thrush blatantly protested, but nonetheless did anyway. The four pirates then up and left.


_Elsewhere . . ._

As Mikaela was pilling more and more bags onto Dove, it didn't seem to phase the petite girl. Instead, Dove saw this as an opportunity to continue her training, as weights was the newest element added to the regime Ryuu had setup for her. However, Dove greatly underestimated Mikaela's shopping frenzy as she quickly became overwhelmed and buried underneath the copious amount of supplies. It took Mikaela a moment to realize that Dove had disappeared underneath all of her newly purchased stuff, but she quickly rushed over to relieve Dove of some of the baggage. I'm sorry Dove! I guess I got a little carried away. Mikaela blushed, but Dove simply shook her head and smiled, and loaded most of the supplies onto her back. Just enough though so that it could be considered training. She didn't want to be buried alive again under art supplies.


_On the streets . . ._

Kite was carrying a drunk Snipe back to rendezvous with the rest of the crew. Ya know, ya didn't have ta go and trash the entire bar as well. her breath reeked of booze

They're lucky that's all I did. apparently someone in the bar had a little too much to drink and said the wrong words to the wrong person, and an all out bar fight started. However, as quickly as it started, it ended. Kite saw to that. As she smelled the alcohol on Snipe's breath, it brought back a feint memory from Kite's past. She was carrying someone, just like she was doing for Snipe right now, and after a similar situation as well. But Kite was snapped back to reality as Snipe began to make noises, as if she was going to throw up. YOU BETTER NOT . . . but it was already too late. blugh . . . Snipe had barffed all over Kite's shoulder, which caused Kite to drop Snipe on the ground. I'M GONNA KILL YOU!!! Kite yelled, but her words fell on deaf ears as Snipe had fallen asleep. Tch. The both of you are so hopeless! Kite proceeded to clean herself off as best she could before picking Snipe up and continuing on.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 21, 2011)

Cooli said:


> After reaching the ship and continuing to talk with Prat, that's all it seemed like he did, talk. Prat went on and on about the island, ship building, and a bunch of other things Parrot and Thrush couldn't understand due to Prat's terrible English and slight stuttering. So uh . . . when do you plan to start working on the ship? it was evening now, and Prat hadn't even laid a finger on the ship. Nuh wurry mate. Um on tha nyte shiff. I liek ta get ta know tha peeplez um wurkin fir so I kanz mak tha propar adgusmintz.
> 
> Adjustments? What do you mean? You're not gonna mess with my add-ons are you!?
> 
> ...



*Uccello Pirates - Wild Hunt*

As night was starting to appear, so did trouble. 

"Aaight! Tume fur tha nught crew to take ovah!" Pratchard yelled out, smiling wide. His body suddenly started to grow, and black fur started to grow out of his skin. It didn't take long before he stood quite a few heads higher then the others around him. "Let's give'um tha black panther special.. I huve a gud feelin abut these lads n ladies..."

*"BOOM!"*

A huge explosion shook the area they where working on. It came from one of the areas reserved for marines ships.

Pratchard dropped everything he had in his arms and morphed into a full sized panther, with no apparent human appearance. He was at the area within seconds, where others would use about fifteen minutes.

It was only one of the lesser marine ships, but it was total wreck. "Man the stations, we have pirate attack, grade 1!" he yelled out, grinning. Finally something was happening!

Only a few feet from the exploded ship, a metal headband/bandana...

"Men, wake up the Uccello pirates, and get _them_.." he said calmly. He didn't want it to be true, but from what he could see, it was the only possible way..

"Time to call forth the Hunters again.."


----------



## Noitora (Aug 21, 2011)

_(OOC note - For the time being, until YG is back from college or if he ever is I'll be controlling Mathias Ergo)_

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Mathias Ergo vs Becker Black​*
The blonde martial artist found himself skidding across the hallway floor with a sharp pain in his shoulder. With a swift twisting motion he was able to twirl his body in several spins until he landed on his feet facing towards his insanely fast foe. The man across the hallway from him stood rather calmy watching what he considered prey, one hand in his pocket while the other wiped blood from his hand on a sheet of cloth. The stinging pain in his shoulder had to have been from the mans hand but to pierce flesh with just your finger was something terrifying. The CP4 agents were surely something to be acknowledged but still that would not be enough to beat Mathias Ergo, to beat the Bro Pirates. He now considered himself part of the crew, part of those unbeatable Bro's. It was a strange feeling. 
"You're panting." A voice echoed from across the corridoor. The newly appointed pirate blinked in shock. He was panting. That attack had delivered more damage than he had realised. Now was no time to waver, he had to push on and show his power. He would never lose in hand to hand combat.
*"Quit seeing things! Gale Force Palm!"* He barked proudly while his entire body blasted forward. As he came into range he whipped back his hand into an open palm strike and shot it straight towards the mans torso. The blue haired agent did not even dodge, yet simply spoke out.
"Tekkai." With a smirk on his face. The blow made contact and the man did not even flinch. 

"My ability will stop any harm comi-!" The agents words were cut short by the coughing exploding from his mouth. He released his power and geipped his chest tightly. Mathias stood over his foe with a stern expression, this is what overconfidence rewarded you with. 
*"That attack effects the inside, not the outside. Whatever type of shield you were using it won't work with that attack." *The arrogance comes both ways however. As Mathias spoke his words of wisdom and sudden leg came firing upwards in a smooth kick. The Bro Pirate threw his body back but not quick enough to avoid his chin being stuck. The edge of his foot sent the martial artists flying through the corridoor as if he was smashed by a wrecking ball and smashed him into the far wall. With a grunt he fell to the floor like a rag doll and coughed in pain being winded. The agent raised back to full height while wiping the dribble from his own lips.
"A nasty attack, you're right my shield won't work on it. Then I'll play it the old fashion yet and simply not let you hit me." As Mathias opend his eyes he saw the sole of foot thrust towards his head. Unable to dodge he tried his best to raise his guard. The foot impacted with his forearms and smashed him once again into the wall behind him. 
"Your speed is no match for mine." Pain shivered through his body. It ached like hell. Before Mathias could even come to his senses he felt a firm grip hold him against the wall followed by fist after fist punch into his stomach. Blow after blow dented his stomach and chest so roughly he could barely breath. With all his strength he thrust forwards his open palm attack, though the power was weak due to his current situation.
*"Gale Force Palm Canon..." *A gust of air pushed the agent from his body creating a brief opening. Not wasting any time he began to frantically twist his body.
*"Great twister of Zephyrus!"* A whirlwind of air began to spin around him wich sent the agent skidding back across the corridoor. Though not being at full strength due to the tight quarters it's use was not to harm. As the wind fell the well suited man lowered his guard to see that his enemy had vanished.
"Ah... did he run away?"

The blonde haired pirate held his torso as he sprinted down the hallways. Blood ran down his chin from the damage done to his body. This was shameful, to pull back from an enemy. Unfortunately he had no choice, he was drastically outmatched in such tight quarters while his fighting style needed a much wider area of combat.
*"Got to find an outside area or something..."* He mumbled to himself. A whistle sounded in his ear from further back down the hallway. The agent was following him, just as planned.
"I can't let you escape now, Bro Pirate. It would look back on  Becker Blacks reputation if you know what I mean. It is a shame, but I have to kill you." He did not reply to the taunt but did not hide the sounds of his footsteps either. He wanted the blue haired man who called himseld Becker to keep following him. They would settle this on grounds not so disadvantagous to the pirate.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2011)

*Ravenwood Island...*
Jessie peeked through the cell barred window in the corridor and watched as Bart confronted the mob outside. The man at the lead of the crowd of guards looked like a real bruiser. Bart didn't seem to be very nervous however. "That guys crazy..." Jessie muttered, moving away from the window and leaning back against the wall with a sigh. She eyed the open door to the pitch black cell at the end of the hall, her home for the past three days. _I'm not going back there_, she thought to herself.  And she wouldn't have to. If this guy decided to rumble with the guards outside then it should provide ample distraction for her to slip on out of here. Along with the help of a few of her sisters of course.  Jessie nodded. That sounded like a good plan. 

Suddenly a gunshot rung out. Jessie peered through the window and saw Bart holding a smoking pistol in his hand. Her eyes widened. "Yeah I'm out of here!"  Jessie clapped her hands. *"Clone Clone Expel!"* Her body shimmered rapidly as if out of focus. Three fully formed clones melted out of her body, looking the exact duplicate of her, right down to her grimy face and unwashed hair. 

"Oh my gaaaawd. I look horrible!" shrieked one of the clones, noticing her bedraggled state for the first time. She cast Jessie an accusing stare. "This is exactly why I don't like being recalled. I know you're a smart little grease monkey and all, always working on engines and ships or whatever, but can you at least bathe once in a while!" 

Jessie rolled her eyes at J6. "Hello...prison cell. It's not exactly the Ritz!" Jessie barked back, shooting a thumb at the cell behind them. 

"Whaaaatever," J6 mumbled. "All I know is that *I* wouldn't have been captured." 

One of the other clones smacked J6 across the back of the head. "Oh stop your bellyaching and listen to Miss Jessie!"  

Jessie sighed. "Thanks J2. Okay first things first. We need to get back to the ship. I'll-" 

"Your ship is gone..." a weak voice croaked. 

Jessie froze instantly at those words. One of the downed guards stirred slightly. Jessie spun around to face him. "What did you say?!" 

"Constable Steiner...he ordered that your ship be turned to scrap." 

Jessie stood there as if thunderstruck. Her face slowly began to turn beet red, like a volcano ready to blow. Jessie could feel the heat baking inside her body, filling her with white hot rage. The _Mary Catherine_ was more then just a ship, it was a product of love and family, built alongside her father and brothers, and named in honor of her dearly departed mother. It was the ship that was going to to take her to the Grand Line.  A dark shadow crept over Jessie's face, her eyes full of bad intentions. From the recesses of her mind she could hear that feral voice raging to be set free...

_"LET ME OUT! I'LL KILL THEM ALL!!!!"_ 

Jessie took a deep breath and silenced the voice. She couldn't afford to let her out at this moment, no matter how much she was tempted to do so. The clones exchanged nervous glances, knowing what was coming next. Suddenly a thunderous scream of rage reverberated through the entire building, carrying all the way out into the street and beyond. 

A moment later Jessie appeared behind Bart, her body trembling and her face set in an expression of seething outrage. All she had wanted to do was get some supplies and be on her way. That was all. But now all she wanted to do was destroy everything in her path. She gazed from one guard to the next and then finally at Bart. "*We'll* back you up..." she growled. Six of Jessie's clones stalked out of the entrance and assembled behind her, cracking their knuckles in unison.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 21, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Clemens gazed down at the deck as Sendo went into his own mini meltdown. It was to be expected really. This entire experience was all new to him after all. Finally his tirade ended with him asking if they had killed any babies. She knew he was being sarcastic, but she couldn't help but wonder if a part of him wasn't. Clemens kept quiet as Braska declared without a doubt that they were no such monsters. She bit her lower lip slightly and crossed her arms, remembering that mission where Garrick had ordered the mass shelling of a village where a group of terrorists had holed up in. She knew very well that once those cannonballs took to the air they weren't very partial as to who they hit, terrorist, man, woman, child, or even newborn infant. Garrick had received a medal for that mission. 

Clemens cast away the troubling thought and glanced at Sendo reassuringly. "Braska's right, it's just a number. Take it from someone who's been on both sides of a wanted poster, there are good guys and bad guys on both ends of the spectrum...but we're definitely the good guys." Clemens shrugged and patted Sendo on the shoulder. "Think about it this way. You're looking for your family right? Well that poster of yours is now being circulated across the Four Blues and even the Grand Line. Maybe they'll see it, and if they do they'll know that you're out there, and that you're looking for them."   

In that moment she couldn't help but think of her mother, probably still running the family company back on Water 7. That is if her older brother hadn't worked up the nerve to take up the reigns yet. About a year after being branded a traitor Clemens had once discreetly written to her, if only to set the record straight about what had really happened. There had been no response for more then a month through the channels she had given. Then one day she finally did receive a letter. Only two sentences had been scrawled on the plain white letterhead, in her mothers neat and precise handwriting. Each word had felt like a daggerstroke to the heart.

_I don't know you anymore. Please don't write me again._


----------



## Gaja (Aug 21, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" - Port Light*​
Pierre faced Dandigo, a very unorthodox type of gunslinger who could bend things any way he wanted to thanks to his devil fruit. Dandigo was also a very skilled marksman with great reflexes and combat training so up until now saying that this wasn't challenging for the Bro pirate would be a lie. Pierre could see how good this guy was, actually to be fair at this point Dandigo was kinda in the lead as he inflicted more damage on the blond , but both men knew that it didn't mean much unless they actually won.

Declaring their ambitions to climb to the top and become the best Dandigo looked at Pierre, and knew that his revolvers were empty. He would have to reload or switch them out, so he got ready to use Soru and attack the ex-sheriff who was using a bookshelf as cover. But he was surprised as he saw Pierre jump out in to the open and point his empty revolvers at Dandigo. Stunned for just a second the CP4 agent decided that he needed to get away from Pierre's aim. Pierre St. Fly wasn't the type of man to just do silly stunts like that for no reason. And then he heard two shooting noises as he was about to jump to his left.

But he wasn't fast enough as Pierre already pulled both the triggers and fired two air bullets at Dandigo. Those were replicas of the bullets that the CP4 agent shot to his heart, but thanks to his devil fruit the blond gunslinger was saved, and now intended to pay the agent back ten fold for that. Using Soru to avoid the bullets Dandigo gritted his teeth as he felt something graze his right shoulder a little. Damn it, he got hit.

Pierre on the other hand kicked of a nearby book shelf to change his direction and pursued Dandigo, he jumped on this opening like a shark would jump on blood in the water. And Dandigo knew it as he tried to retaliate with a bullet of his own, however what happened next surprised both men as they ran towards each other and wanted to exchange bullets and end this thing.

The roof above their heads cracked and collapsed as a giant crocodile in a suit and a familiar blue haired young man fell from the above floor. "*Damn it the floor broke!!!*" The massive beast yelled out as Kali fell down to the ground and next to Pierre who pointed both his revolvers at the two agents. Dandigo looked up at Nor, who was the longest serving CP4 agent and at this moment the tallest one as well. "Didn't expect to see you here. What do I owe the pleasure?"

Nor was in his half point where he was a mix of a crocodile and a human, basically looking like a standing crocodile with human feature like five fingers with big claws, man like shoulder and chest as well as his trademark beard. Pierre kept his revolvers pointed at Nor and Dandigo, knowing that his situation didn't improve with this. But he too was curious as to how this happened. Both gunslingers who were actually West Blue natives, wondered the same thing. Kali, are you all right? What happened?

Kali pushed himself off the ground and looked at Pierre who in turn saw that Kali's face was cut and bruised from punches. So he holstered one of his revolvers and offered Kali a hand to stand up. He guessed that he was gonna need their navigator in this one. "Ahhh well you see..." Kali spoke as he grabbed Pierre's hand and stood back up to his feet, a clicking sound drawing his attention. "What..."

Nor on the other hand smiled as his giant muscles suggested that he was ready to do some damage. "*That weakling? I whipped the floor with him up there...*" Nor smiled as he spoke of what happened in the holding cell between him and Kali, while Pierre and the blue haired navigator saw something that shocked both men.

*Flashback...*


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 21, 2011)

*Bro Pirates ~ Battle at Port Light!​**Katsuo vs. Malin!​*











Katsuo turned at the end of the hallway he was running down. He moved swiftly, not slowed down by the turn at the slightest. He was running afterall. Running wasn't something Katsuo was exactly proud of, but he was faced with a crazed lady with a cursed sword. Katsuo had seen pictures of the sword before in weapon catalogues. As a swordsman, it was one of the few books on the stands that actually interested him. He had memorized nearly one-hundred blades with his slit-like eyes and would instantly recognize all of them. Yondai Kitetsu was one of these swords. Cursing, Katsuo takes a left as he reached the end of another hallway. He was starting to feel like he was going in a circle, but couldn't truly tell. Cats never had a real good sense of direction. Suddenly, he stopped as a wall exploded, bricks flying everywhere. His eyes widened, as an average sized woman walks out of the huge hole she had just created by slicing through the wall. 

"Hello, kitty." She smiled sinisterly.

This woman was Malin Basch. Her shiny purple hair and glasses along with a suit made her look very attractive. In her right hand was a sword and in the left a silver pistol. She was one of the CP4 agents and was proving to be very dangerous. A sweat drop appeared above Katsuo's face. The cat was shaking... He was actually scared by this woman. He took a step back as he looked at her imposing nature. She really didn't look much different from any other woman, but her swordsmanship and personality really freaked Katsuo out. "Don't run this time, kitty~" She said, still smiling. "I just want to hug you!" Malin exclaimed, running over to Katsuo and gripping the cat in her tight embrace. Breasts hit Katsuo's face and he started to purr, warmly. As a cat, he loved affection. Suddenly, his eyes widen, "No, nya!" He shouted, slapping Malin in the face with a paw. He then broke free from her embrace and took out running again. 

Suddenly, Malin's face darkened. She grits her teeth and wipes the blood from the cut Katsuo had made. "That wasn't a nice thing to do, kitty. If you're going to be my pet, I'll have to teach you some manners!" She shouted, raising her cursed sword and then slamming it down, "Half-Price Cutter!" A wave of sharp air goes through the air and we see the scene in slow motion as Katsuo ran. The attack hits him straight in the back, sending him flying through a wall. The cat crashed and hit the ground hard. He cried out in pain. The cut she had delivered was very bad. "Damnit, nya..." Katsuo muttered. He slammed a paw into the ground, "Why can't I fight her, nya?" He wondered. Knowing what the stakes were. He had to help Hornet rescue his friend. He was his captain.

_Flashback..._

Katsuo grinned as he finished off all of these lowly grunts that they had sent at him, thinking they could stop the cat. It was a foolish mistake. Each and every one of these grunts were alive, though. As Katsuo's old master had taught him, a life was a sacred thing. These men, no matter who they worked for, had loved ones and Katsuo had no right to take them away. So he merely cut them in the non-vital spots. One of them cried out, "Why, why did you leave us alive!" He shouted. Katsuo turned to him and smiled, raising a paw stupidily, "I like to play with my food, nya~" He said. The grunts all look horrified as they hear this. Katsuo laughed though, "Just joking nya..." Another grunt speaks, "You should've just killed us... The top agents don't tolerate mistakes." He said, clearly frightened. Katsuo raised one of his furry eyebrows, "Is that so, nya?" He said, staring down at the grunt and wondering what he meant. He would soon find out as a grunt gasped. Katsuo turned in his head to see a woman had walked in the hallway. On her waist was a sword and gun holster. Calmly, she walked over to one of the grunts and says, "You have failed."

The grunt gulped and nodded, "I-I'm sorry!" He let out. Malin slammed her heel into his chest and twists it, not taking joy in it, but she didn't feel sorry either. "Sorry doesn't cut it... You have failed your task and as leader of this squad, you'll be punished." Malin reached for a gun on her belt and pulled it out, pointing it at his head. She then looks at the other grunts, "This is the punishment for failure..." She told them simply, preparing to squeeze the trigger. In the blink of an eye, the demon cat shot across the room and with one swing of his sword, he sliced through the gun. As she squeezed the trigger, the gun backfired and exploding. Malin hissed as she withdrew her hand, "Bastard!" She said, looking around her to see who had just sliced through her gun. Standing there was a cat in what appeared to be a spiffy designer jacket. In his hand was a sword. Katsuo frowned at her, "Killing a subordinate for losing is a little silly, dontcha think ma'am, nya?" He asked Malin, pointing his sword at her. An open invitation for a battle.

Instead of anger though, Malin's jaw had dropped. "SOO CUTE~!" She screamed, pressing her hands together and twirling through the air like a teenage girl. "WHAT!" The grunts all shouted in suprise. Katsuo twisted his head to the side, "She is talking about me, nya?" He asked innocently. Malin was now blushing, "Fur..." She said... "Ears..." Her ears twitched. "Eyes..." "A tail!" She exclaimed, bursting open again in joy. This was simply too good, to be true. She frowned, "You're one of the pirates aren't you?" She asked, realizing this was the former bounty hunter known as Demon Cat. He didn't look that demonic to her. Instead, he looked ridiculously cute. For the first time, Malin was debating on whether she'd take a criminal in or not. Then she smiles, "I've decided... I'll make you my pet!" She announced, pulling out her own sword at pointing it at Katsuo. "Huh, nya?" Katsuo said, both confused and suprised because he recognized that sword as Yondai Kitetsu... One of the swords made by legendary blacksmith Kitetsu. To think one of those cursed swords was in the hands of a government agent. He eyed the blade and then looked at Malin, who was still blushing. 

She then grabbed Katsuo and started to hug him. This was a feeling that Katsuo hadn't experienced in many years. Pure affection. Malin held him tightly, rubbing her head against his fur. "W...what is this feeling, nya?" He asked himself. Then he glared. This was the same woman who had threatened to kill her subordinate. She couldn't be good at all. Katsuo broke away from the embrace, even though it pained him. Katsuo frowned as a tear starts to form up in Malin's eye. She fell to the ground, "You reject me?" She asked, tears now flowing down her eyes. She looked like a little girl. Katsuo rubbed the back of his head, "I didn't mean to make you cry, nya!" He then offered a hand, feeling it was the best apology. Then Malin smiled and suddenly grabs the hand before picking him up and throwing him through the wall behind her. "If you won't become my pet willingly... I'll have to make you mine!" She shouted, laughing.

Katsuo hopped to his feet and looked back to see the crazy woman chasing after him with her sword. "AHHHH, NYA!" The cat man screamed, running away in the opposite direction. "STAY AWAY FROM ME, NYA!" He yelled to Malin, who continued to chase after him with a sinister smile on her face.

_Flashback End..._

Katsuo gritted his teeth as he hears Malin's footstep. "Are you ready to submit and become my pet?" Malin asked. Katsuo coughs up some blood and rises to his feet, "Hell no, nya..." Malin frowned and then smiled, "Guess I'll have to continue then." She raised her sword and then tried to bring it down on Katsuo. However, Katsuo's left hand shot up and grabbed her arm. Suddenly, the demonic aura formed around him once more. His eyes narrowed as he looked into Malin's. She was now shaking. This was how he had earned the frightening nickname. He was truly the demon cat from hell and he was no pet. With one word, he made it clear that he'd take no more. 

*"NOOOOOOOO!" *


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 22, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*












Lynch led the group to a small town on one corner of the island. Many of the men in the village looked like Lynch himself, surly, dirty hunters. Most of them eyed the crew as they came walking down the main street, either cleaning their guns or guzzling down a flask of whiskey. Lynch walked inside a large hunting lodge at the end of the street. 

Dapper turned back to the other members of the crew. "You guys, I'm going to go inside and see what I can find out about Tiperton." 

"I doubt these are the type of people to know about that sort of thing." Ursla said eyeing several men arguing a few doors down. "I know, but I think it's better to ask around as much as possible. Maybe they'll at least have a clue."

"I should come with you. You'll be shot right away if you fly in there alone." Dapper's shuddered at the thought. It was probably true though. "Alright. Everyone else can shop or ask around. I shouldn't be long...I think."

Ten entered the lodge with Dapper pirched on her head. The place was loud and full of hostile looking folk of all kinds. Dapper pointed to a large armchair in the middle of the room. "There's that Lynch guy. I think we might as well start with him." Ten approached Lynch, who was drinking a large mug of beer. "Ah, Mr. Lynch sir. I was wondering...if I could ask you something..." Dapper said timidly. Lynch let out a grunt, presumably his way of saying "okay". "Right, well, I'm not sure if you would know about a man named Tiperton? Supposedly he was a government scientist working on some kind of project. I read something saying that he retired and relocated to an island somewhere around here."

*"Tiperton? You talkin' about ol' Tip?"* Lynch asked looking up at the owl. "I...perhaps. Who's Tip?" Lynch gulped down the last of his drink and let out a burp. *"Crazy old man who lives up the mountain. I've come close to accidentally shootin' the guy a couple times at night. Old moron takes late night walks or somethin'. I think shootin' him would be doin' the guy a favor at this point."*

Dapper pondered over this for a moment. It was a distinct possibility that this Tip person was their man. "Well, thank you, sir. Consider your next round on me. Ten, pay the man."


----------



## Vergil (Aug 22, 2011)

*Pandora*

Kagami and Sougo were just yelling at each other now, panting heavily as they traded verbal blows.

"You wanna fight?! I'll show you that all dogs go to heaven!"

"You calling me a dog? cos you have a face that's ruff!"

"I'm just dog-gone tired of looking at yours!"

The fire skag was charging towards them as the pair argued, an leaped with its fiery claws out. Kagami flipped back on to her hands, displaying amazing balance and arm strength as she remained on her hands, her legs up and aimed at the chin of the leaping skag. Kagami thrust her legs out, sending the Skag up onto its rear legs and exposing its belly to Sougo's rocket launcher.

Sougo fired, Kagami spreading her legs so the rocket would pass between them and into the belly of the skag. The rocket exploded and sent the Fire skag towards Shinpachi who was still cowering behind a rock.

"Whyyyy?! Wwwwwwwwwwwhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy???!" he shouted as the skag shook off the blast and chased Shinpachi.

Sougo looked at Kagami with a concerned look on his face.

"You seem so familiar. Are you sure we have n’t met before?" he said looking at her blue eyes.

"Aha...ahahaha! No, never seen you in my life. Aha ahahaha!" Kagami laughed nervously, spun around and robotically walked away.

*Mion/Tony.*

Mion could hear the bullets as they sped out of the gun. It gave her the split second she needed to dodge, but the weapon was modified to not only shoot fire but also shoot faster.

“I can’t dodge forever Tony, you’ll need to finish this off.” Mion said.

“Umm yeah! I’ve figured there’s a break in the fire every 7 and a half seconds for approximately 3 seconds every time he reloads. I have a pretty sturdy hammer so just drop me off when I say and I’ll hit him on the head! Not too hard though…” Tony said somewhat distracted by Sougos rocket launcher being fired again.

“Ah, yes, that sounds just fine.” Mion flew around and adjusted her flight path. In the distance she heard the reload, she picked up the pace and had to make absolutely certain that when she dropped Tony it would be at the crucial break in fire or else she would be a bullet ridden mess. 6 seconds left.

Mion spun, climbed and swooped as she dodged the incoming fire. 3 seconds left.

Then as a final display of acrobatics she did a loop the loop. “Now!” Tony yelled, a little dizzy but utterly buzzing from the sharp twists and turns. Mion had made sure she wasn’t that high up and dropped Tony, who took out her hammer.

“Aaaah!” Nine toes yelled in panic as Tony crashed into the man.

“You think I was tough! Wait till Sledge hears about this!” he shouted. Tony smiled and hit him lightly on the head with the metal hammer and sent him unconscious. 


*Shinpachi*

The fire skag was chasing him in a circle around a bemused group. Kagami streched and walked over to Dude and Ruark. 

“Let’s see how he does.” She grinned and sat down to watch.

“You bastards! Help me!” Shinpachi screamed as a flamethrower of a blast licked at his heels

“You got him on the run!” Sougo shouted, “Keep it up!”

“Are you cheering on the skag?!” Shinpachi screamed in alarm and dived for cover as another blast singed his hair. “Those bastards…” he grumbled and then looked to the ground. “Waterleaf?”

There was a bunch of greenish blue plants growing underneath him. His mind spun through the recipies he could make, “Fireman’s potion!”

He snapped up the plant and rolled out of the way of the charging beast.

From inside his coat he pulled out a small vial. The inside of coat were lined with different raw materials. He put the waterleaf in, along with red dust, some saliva (for the enzyme), and a mermaid scale. “Water!”

He didn’t have any, but Kagami heard and was waving the water bottle around enticingly. “Throw it over here!” he yelled as the skag charged into him, Shinpachi unable to dodge. He rolled in a way that protected the vial, as he was so used to doing.

“Jeez kids these days, don’t even say please anymore.”

“I’ll say please later! Give me the damn bottle!” The skag leaped on top of Shinpachi and had him pinned. Shinpachi managed to squirm his way out from his legs.

“You know that entire sentence you just said? The sentence which you actually mentioned the word please, you could have just said ‘please’ and that would have been the end of it. But no! You had to try and be funny.” Kagami said twirling the water canteen around her finger by its strap.

“Oh for fuck sake, Please! You crazy psycho bitch!” Shinpachi yelled in mortal terror as the skag roared at him. Kagami threw the canteen of water to him, Shinpachi with increasing urgency poured the water in the vial, sealed it and shook. The skag fired another blast of fire at him, “Oh god this is the worst idea I’ve ever had.” He used the blast of fire to heat up the glass vial an its contents as he dodged with the rest of his body. 

“Owww!!” the hot glass burnt his hand and Shinpachi threw the vial, with its bubbling liquid, at the skags face. The vial shattered and the skag howled. The fire coming from within it’s body was put out as a wave of water drenched the beast, the water homing in on any flame and greedily consuming it. The skag coughed up some steam and smoke, took an angry step towards Shinpachi and then fell on its side.

“Fuck yeah!!!!!” Shinpachi yelled and threw a fist in the air.

"Right on, hah I knew he could do it!" Kagami said running over and patting him on the back.

"Yup, great work." Sougo chimed in.

"Indeed, very impressive." even Mion was applauding. Shinpachi realised that they held back to make him stronger. He sighed and smiled.

"Thanks guys."


----------



## Gaja (Aug 22, 2011)

*Mini-Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" Mist Island*​
Battles raged across the entire city area as four separate groups formed teams and engaged each other,the World Pirates, the Cipher Pirates, the Iron Mask pirates and the Montenbainne family. In particular Annie, Brolly, Duke and Mini-Shishi took the front while Kent, Tobias and Raeyr supported them. It really was an all out brawl as massive amounts of Iron Mask pirates were being held back by Kaya, the Warrior Trio and Rush and some other Cipher pirates.

And while Brolly and Annie were moments away from victory another member of the World Pirates was miles away from anything remotely close to victory. Rather he was fighting just to stay alive at this point. Throwing out smoke grenade after smoke grenade Mini-Shishi tried to prolong his fight against Krory Montenbainne. *3:00* said the clock, but he was running out of ammo fast, as he didn't have an infinite supply of grenades. Though the little robot wasn't without tactics. Despite having a couple of real grenades stored inside his tiny body the floating orange robot didn't use it yet. Instead he only used smoke grenades and ran from Krory. Why? To get the blue haired Montenbainne to feel that he had the advantage in this one. And really Krory did have it, as he kept on pursuing Mini-Shishi and using weaker but way faster beams to try and shoot him down.

Luckily for the little robot though the UFO mod that Brolly had equipped him with kept him from taking any direct shots. One or two kinda grazed him, but he was still operating at about 80%. Krory on the other hand was kinda enjoying this game of cat and mouse, sure he would enjoy it. He was, after all, the cat, the one with the advantage in strength, fire power and in his opinion wits and tactics. What he didn't know however was that by following the little Haro robot and using the same attacking pattern he revealed to the little guy how he was gonna attack him.

So Mini-Shishi ran, and ran and once again he threw a grenade, though this time it wasn't a smoke grenade but a real explosive one. And oddly enough it happened to land only a couple of feet from where Krory landed and got ready to shot at Mini-Shishi and take him out. But his eyes widened as he felt heat and his raised his left arm/canon horizontally for protection. "Damn it!" He got careless, and now he payed the price, as his body was sent back by the force of the explosion. However due to using his canon as a shield Krory was mostly fine, though the look on his face suggested that he wasn't happy with himself right now. 

*1:40*

The floating orange robot took aim at Krory while the Montenbainne was stunned. "Sniping the target~Haro!" Pointing the rather large burn bazooka at his opponent the robot pulled the trigger without even flinching, as a big destructive blast of heat and destruction was sent directly in Krory's direction. "Tch." The blue haired genius looked to his left just a second before Mini-Shishi opened fire on him. And what he saw made him very angry. He saw his brother Tarcell fall to the ground, defeated by a little girl and a swordsman. Looking to his right in to the distance he saw another person that he had a bond with fall, Patchie lost at the hands of the weird looking chef and that weapon spawning devil fruit user.

So when Krory saw Mini-Shishi take aim at him, he got angry. His brother and friend fell, and now this twerp of a robot thought that he could get him too?!? "OH NO YOU DON'T!!!" The young man yelled out in defiance as he pointed his own canon at Shishi, and using his special goggles took aim almost instantly, and retaliated with a yellow beam of his own. The two attacks met head on, causing a small explosion just outside the plaza where Duke and rest were right now. *1:00* The aftermath of the explosion saw Mini-Shishi sent away due to the force and his body being so light. Krory though would have none of it and with great speed pursued the little guy. "Time to die little robot!" 

The young man seemed to calm down a little, though to say that this was controlled aggression would be a more accurate term. Mini-Shishi threw another grenade at his opponent and tried to take aim and shoot him down, but he didn't succeed in either of those attacks as Krory managed to kick the grenade away in time and pierced his arm before the robot had a chance to really attack. Shishi's metal arm, that also held the bazooka fell to the ground as the little robot counted the seconds. *0:30*

The Montenbainne though wouldn't stop there as he attacked once more using his spear, this time partially piercing Shishi's UFO mod and forcing the little guy to crash land as the jelly broke away from his tiny body. Another attack... that was all it was gonna take to finish this little bastard off. The shipwright of the World Pirates fell to the ground and tried to roll away from his opponent, he had no other option, his lost his little arm and weapons, his UFO mod and ammo was gone. Just 25 more seconds.

But it looked like he wasn't gonna make it. This body was too weak after all... And as Krory pulled his spear back and prepared to pierce and break the body of Mini-Shishi a familiar figure made his way back in to the picture. Brolly threw his fork with massive force which in turn hit Krory's spear and forced it of course, thus saving the little guy. "Not-yummy Shishi be safe now." Waving at the little ball like robot Brolly once again made sure that none of his fellow crew members would suffer harm at the hands of others. He didn't want to relive the moments that the Shichibukai Moby produced. Krory's spear arm was trapped for a few seconds, and naturally he tried to free it. "No worries this is nothing."

*0:06*

"Is that so?-Haro" The little robot rolled backwards and two little legs popped out oh his body, enabling him to walk. *0:03* Pointing his functional arm in to the air, the little robot yelled out. "I DON'T THINK SO LOSER!"

*0:01*

...

*0:00*

A small white beam shot out of the robot's hand and in to the sky, connecting him. Krory's eyes widened, as he wondered what the hell Mini-Shishi was doing.










​
At the _Avenging Norseman_, a bunch of Haro's stopped working as their timers too saw *0:00* and smoke filled the room. A pair of eyes flashed white as the Haros' ears flapped in joy.

Back at _the Plaza_, Mini-Shishi's white beam seemed to pierce the heavens, and cause clouds to gather. Krory commented somewhat mockingly. "You're summoning rain?!?" The little robot however wasn't the lease bit disturbed as he replied. "Wait and see!"

And moments later you could see small drops of rain falling on the ground, and picking up in quantity, as thunder foreshadowed the arrival of a new player. Krory couldn't deny it, he was nervous as he saw a figure in the sky.

What was that? Was it a rocket aimed at him? He quickly took aim and fired a quick yellow blast at the incoming projective. But he would end up even more shocked as the incoming body seemed to transform and pierced his beam in to nothingness.

Shocked to his very core the blue haired young man saw a man, no a machine land on the ground. "Statement: Oh it's good to be back in my own skin." Time freezes as a textbook appears to introduce the newest player.


*Shishi
Android/Pirate
Profession: Android, Assassin and Shipwright of the World Pirates*​
Spinning his drill foreshadowed that the real Shishi wasn't here to watch the action. He was here to kick some ass.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> As Sento left to return to her room, Camon's growing suspicion of the crew urged him to follow her to make sure she returned to where she was supposed to be. However, he was stopped as a hand grabbed his shoulder
> 
> 
> *Jinn Diskenth
> ...



Van smiled and thought about all the food they ate, and accepted the offer wholeheartedly.

Sento was deep in her own thoughs.

_"Great! More time for adventure! And this time I will bring my equally busty friend, Nirra, in my investigation."_ Her smug smile made some of the other people around her suspect she was peeing herself after going days without peeing. But it was only her usual "Finally some awesome adventure" look. It had been a while since she used it, seeing as the last time she was kicked right into fighing, thereby not having time to thing anymore about the subject.

She leaned over towards Nirra, who had to bend down to listen. "You and me, tonight." she wispered. Nirra raised an eyebrow, but she undersood what she really meant before she could ask what she meant.

Later in the evening ~

An exited and smiling Sento laid down in her bed. It didn't take too long for the others to fall asleep. She made some wierd animal noices to see if anyone was awake. She soon accepted that they where fast asleep, so she jumped up up, ripped her clothes off and changed into a ninja suit.

Nirra, now awake, stared at her. "Where did you.." she stared, but accepted that she wouldn't get a good answer as to where she took out the ninja suit from, so she dropped it.

"Adventure time!" she wispered loudly, and jumped from wall to wall, really getting into the whole ninja/spy role.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 22, 2011)

*[Ravenwood Isle, the True Colors of Cook]​*​
The air around the prison grew tense; Bart’s words reverberating through the phalanx’s collective subconscious as they spoke amongst their selves. Mayor Cook’s eyes narrow on the brash Pirate and silence falls over the once murmuring mob that backed him. Knuckles drain white as cudgels are gripped with iron fortitude. Bart spits the cigarette that lightly hung between his lips to the ground and haphazardly pulls the Black Jack from his shoulder. But as all hell was about to break loose a feral scream erupts from the prison and seems to swamp the entire area. From the shadows of an upper floor Master Twigg watches with great interest as Jessie appears behind Bart,  “Things are about to get interesting.” he states turning back into the room as the young woman told Bart that she would back him. Twigg was ready to make his move as six of Jessie’s clones stalked from the ruined entrance of the broken prison. Bart peers back to the enraged Jessie, a grin plastered to his face,  “Those are strong eyes, it’d be an honor.” Bart states, noting the strength he saw deep in the young girl’s soul. 

* “It’s the Devil Fruit user!”* Steiner musters pulling himself back to his feet,  “Gibbs, Stan! Use the Seastone Nets, neutralize her!” he shouts. The order given, two men break rank; from behind their back s they pull large steel nets laced with the cursed stone. The smile that hung from Bart’s features falls to a scowl, pulling his gaze from Jessie and her clones and sets his sights on the two that ran toward them.  “Single Roulette Style: Merciless Needle.” Bart mumbles, then with a burst of speed he moves from Jessie toward Gibbs, the man running in from Bart’s right. The militia man’s eyes widen as he tries to grind to a halt, and as Bart rushed in he attempts to net him. With a swoosh and flutter the net begins to open wide, being cast toward Bart. But the Pirate had other things planned, he was already well within Gibb’s reach and his heavy leather gloved fist knocks Gibb’s hand and net away. The rest of the attack takes less than a second to occur, but to Gibbs time seems to slow as he watches the sharp needle like point of the Black Jack twist in Bart’s grip and fly forward. A slow labored gurgle escapes Gibb’s throat as the ‘V’ shaped blade pushes through it and exits just to the side of the third vertebrae. “Gibbs!” Stan shouts loudly as he watches his longtime friend get almost decapitated as Bart pulled the Black Jack to the left and out of Gibb’s neck. 

“I’ll kill you, you bastard!” the militiaman shouts charging Bart as Gibbs’ head falls, slinking to the side, only held in place by a thin slither of flesh and muscle.  “Bloody Hilt Kick.” Bart utters under his breath as the man throws his net. Throwing his body into a spin Bart throws himself toward Stan. The heel of Bart’s left boot connects with the net as it opens widely and is quickly driven into the cobblestone road in front of the prison. The stone grinds loudly as Bart continues to rotate toward Stan, riding the net like a surf board. Stan reaches for his cudgel as Bart neared, but in a nervous fit he drops the weapon as it is pulled from his belt.  “Single Roulette Style, High Card!” Bart yells as he rotates one last time. A moment later a loud ‘twang’ echoes across the street as a small gash follows the tip of Bart’s weapon across the chest plate that Stan wore. The force of the impact forces the militiaman back causing him to stumble and lose his balance just as Bart opens fire. Two rounds from the Black Jack wiz past the falling man’s head as he hits the ground and bury themselves in a building not too far from where they were fighting.          

 “This ends here!” Mayor cook yells blowing past Steiner with incredible speed. In what seemed like an instant he closes the distance between Bart and himself,  “Fist Spectrum!” the wily Mayor shouts announcing his attack to the unsuspecting Bart. The Pirate’s eyes widen as he pulls his head in the direction the voice came from, both of Cooks fists were primed, pumped and ready to unload and Bart was far too shocked to defend himself. The air cracks with power as Cook’s fist seem to blur and a multitude of fist rain in from all directions. Bart’s body visibly shudders as each sickening blow lands one anther another. A grin flashes across the Mayor’s lips as he pulls back with his right arm, with explosive force the rest of the images of fist vanish as a singular punch catches Bart dead center in the chest. Two trails of dust follow Bart as he grinds back close to Jessie. One of his eyes closes in pain and he falls to a single knee wrapping his free arm around his chest.  “He’s quick.” Bart states lowly, and then he violently coughs several times almost spewing forth blood.  “Oh, you’re pretty sturdy; most men would be out after that. Guess you’re worth the 17 million bounty on your head after all.” Cook laughs bounding from one foot to the other as if he were a boxer.      

_Cocky Bastard_ Roberts thinks standing from his kneeling position. Pulling his right hand to his back he slides it under his long coat. With a snap Bart pulls a cutlass free of its sheath and brings it forward.  “You surprised me old man, you not be doing that again.” Bart states boldly. Holding both weapons to the side he darts forward,  “Double Roulette Style: Royal Flush!” Bart screams nearing Mayor Cook. The cutlass draws high over Bart’s head and shimmers in the light, but Cook simply pulls himself from his bouncing posture and straights to his full height. A wicked grin flashes across his face as he cocks his head to the side. _ Fool_ Bart thinks to himself as he pulled the blade down with all his might. As the blade nears Cook’s head Bart’s muscles freeze and the razor edge of the blade stops mere inches from the older man’s hair line. For some unconceivable reason Bart couldn’t bring himself to attack the man no matter how much he willed himself to do so, his arm simply wouldn’t budge.  “Kneel, and turn yourself in.” Cook demands look firmly in Bart’s eyes. Bart shakes his head and backs away; something was quit off about this whole situation.  “No thanks.” Bart bites back.    

 “I not be in the mood for a new neck tie!” Bart shouts slashing at Cook a second time with his cutlass. But again it is meet with the same resistance he encountered the first time he attempted to attack Cook.  “I see, seems you more willful then I thought.” Cook replies softly, looking to the ground he simply pushes the cutlass from his head.  “If that indeed is the case.” he pauses, pulling his eyes back into Bart’s angered gaze.  “Tekkai Fist!” Cook shouts slamming his right fist forward. Instinct kicks in with Bart and both weapons fire up,  “Double Roulette Style: Pirate Tactics!” he shouts centering the mass of his two weapons on attack that Cook was delivering. The aim of Pirate Tactics is to guard against an attack, then maneuver the attacker’s weapon/arm into prime countering position to be fired upon by the Black Jack. But this attack was far stronger than even Bart could have suspected. His cutlass not being lined with seastone like the blade of his Black Jack easily gives to the powerful attack and Cook’s fist fires past Bart’s defenses. Bart’s whole body visibly and violently jars as he is lifted from his feet. With a grunt Cook presses forward with the attack and launces Bart with force pass Jessie. With a bone shaking crash Bart slams into and goes through the Prison Wall causing a whole section to collapse in on itself. * “That’s our Mayor!”* Steiner exclaims with a smile as Cook pulls himself back to his full height.  “What are you imbeciles doing standing around, get them.” Cook orders rotating his arm, it had been a while since he last fought, it felt good though.


----------



## Cooli (Aug 23, 2011)

As the darkness of night slowly took over the island, a strong foreboding feeling came with it. The Uccello Pirates had finally managed to find lodging outside of town, through the generosity of an old lady they helped earlier in the day.

Back in town, it was time for Pratchard to get to work. "Aaight! Tume fur tha nught crew to take ovah!" Pratchard yelled out, smiling wide. His body suddenly started to grow, and black fur started to grow out of his skin. It didn't take long before he stood quite a few heads higher then the others around him. "Let's give'um tha black panther special.. I huve a gud feelin abut these lads n ladies..." With astounding speed and strength, Pratchard got to work on the ship. Because of his Zoan form, granted to him by the devil fruit he consumed, Pratchard was able to work at about three times the pace of his fellow co-workers. However, he did not let his increased speed decrease the quality of his work. Every detail was executed perfectly. About halfway through, his work was interrupted.

*"BOOM!"*

A huge explosion shook the area where they were working. A large plume of smoke and the light of a fire alerted the workers to the source of the explosion. It came from one of the areas reserved for marines ships.

*"BOOM!"* a second explosion sounded just moments after the first.

Pratchard dropped everything he had in his arms and morphed into a full sized panther, with no apparent human appearance. He was at the area within seconds, whereas it would take the others a few minutes to catch up to him. As he arrived, two more ships were set ablaze with equally thunderous "BOOMS"

While they were only the lesser marine ships, they were total wrecks. "Man the stations, we have pirate attack, grade 1!" he yelled out, grinning. Finally something was happening! Such a thing had never happened before. At first he thought it was a possible accident, that someone had screwed up. But four ships destroyed in succession like this? Foul play had taken place here, and someone was obviously trying to send a message.

As Pratchard was helping to put out the fires, he saw something glimmering in in the distance next to one of the ships. As he got closer, only a few feet from one of the exploded ships, laid a metal headband/bandana

"Men, go wake the Hunters. And tell them . . . tell them that their targets are the Uccello Pirates." he said calmly. He didn't want it to be true, but from the evidence presented, this was the only possible conclusion.

_Elsewhere . . ._

Unaware of what they had been accused of, the Uccello Pirates were resting peacefully, well . . . most of them anyway. Kite was restless and couldn't sleep. She was sitting in her usual position, but her leg was bobbing up in down, making a slight thumping noise. Something was obviously bothering her. Everything alright over there? Parrot was lying down, his head gear pulled down slightly so that it covered his face. Immediately Kite's leg stopped moving What do you think? apparently Kite had lost Raven's bandana somewhere in town. There's nothing we can do about it now. Parrot shifted to his side We'll look for it in the morning. For now, get some sleep. but Kite couldn't sleep. She needed to get the bandana back. Not because it belonged to her captain and that he might be disappointed when he wakes up and finds out it's gone, but because she made a mistake. Something that will eat away at her until she rectifies the issue. Unable to remain still anymore, Kite stood and walked out the door. I'm going out. she said as the door closed behind her.

She needs to relax. Take a chill pill ya kno? Archey was met with a pillow to the head. Keep it down! I'm trying to sleep here!

But I . . . Archey decided not to continue as it would just cause more problems and probably end up with him getting hit with something again.

_Outside . . ._

Kite had found a secluded area in the nearby forest to train. It was the only way she could keep her mind off her mistake, and be somewhat productive. She would most likely be out here all night, until morning comes.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 24, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Ral*
> 
> As soon as Rex told them to prepare the paddles, he ran towards his position, he wasn?t sure at all about what was coming next but a feeling of excitement filled his body as he was awaiting for the next adventures coming up. Their stay at Logue town wasn?t too long but he was glad to know that place and also was glad to have fought against Brent Halfyard at Bozalika Kingdom they became good friends and the fight with that man just made him stronger, being able to control for a short time his purple flames, those flames that could bring to ashes whatever they touch.
> 
> ...



"Ignore the rapscallions." Rex chuckles, walking over to the newest member of their crew as Ral makes his way back to the oar. "Shaw right? I heard someone say it i think... or maybe you said it before i knocked you out and brought you onto... i mean, before you and i went drinking and you willfully joined my crew... legally. Completely legally... But it seems you forgot that. My names Rex and we are The Green Cloak pirates." Rex smirked, adjusting the green cloak he wore. "Alex is my brother and the first mate, Ral there is our fighter. He doesn't really do much else... other then complete the monster trio really.. oh wait, that's breaking the fourth wall... sorry about that."

He rubbed his chin. "Then there is Kaidou, our gunner, Kimchi our fishman and... he does something else... i don't know what.... Then there is... That guy..." Rex pointed at Tommy. "I don't remember his name.. or how he joined... or why he's here........... hmmm... When did he join the crew...? Why did i want him in the crew... He does something and it must be cool." Rex nodded. "Indeed, it must be cool if i let him join." He looked around. "Well that seems to be everyone. Used to have a guy who could make metal, a chef, a music man... we were a cool crew.. shame they left."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Ignore the rapscallions." Rex chuckles, walking over to the newest member of their crew as Ral makes his way back to the oar. "Shaw right? I heard someone say it i think... or maybe you said it before i knocked you out and brought you onto... i mean, before you and i went drinking and you willfully joined my crew... legally. Completely legally... But it seems you forgot that. My names Rex and we are The Green Cloak pirates." Rex smirked, adjusting the green cloak he wore. "Alex is my brother and the first mate, Ral there is our fighter. He doesn't really do much else... other then complete the monster trio really.. oh wait, that's breaking the fourth wall... sorry about that."
> 
> He rubbed his chin. "Then there is Kaidou, our gunner, Kimchi our fishman and... he does something else... i don't know what.... Then there is... That guy..." Rex pointed at Tommy. "I don't remember his name.. or how he joined... or why he's here........... hmmm... When did he join the crew...? Why did i want him in the crew... He does something and it must be cool." Rex nodded. "Indeed, it must be cool if i let him join." He looked around. "Well that seems to be everyone. Used to have a guy who could make metal, a chef, a music man... we were a cool crew.. shame they left."



 “_Always the forgetful one._” Tommy thought to himself, “Hey fire head, quite staring off into space and make yourself useful!” Tommy yelled at Ral, as he noticed that he had become more entrance by some of the sea creatures in the ocean than actually rowing, “Also, hey new guy, Shaw right?” Tommy pointed to an empty oar behind him, “This oar doesn't have a spot yet, just drag yourself over here and get to work, because before you even say anything, our Captain won't have any intention of turning around to take you back home.” Tommy sighed, “_I suppose it's a good thing he doesn't remember that he wanted me to join because of the muffin button._”




Eternity said:


> Zero could almost smell the killing intent. A reek of blood and sweat flowed through the area.
> 
> Zero was quiet, watching every move the troublemaker make. Every single movement.
> 
> ...



“Hoh!” Zarkath had just enough time to register the movement before the Marine suddenly appeared behind him, one dagger held at his neck, and the other at the wrist which happened to be closest to his arm, “You're no ordinary Marine at all, in fact I question whether you're even a Marine.” Zarkath narrowed his eyes dangerously at the man, “Why I'm here? That should be damned obvious, shouldn't it?” Zarkath grinned at the man, “No one wants to be under a tyrannical rule, but only few people ever have the power to fight for freedom, I only seek one thing in this world, and that's battle, carnage, but with the Marines in the way, I can't have that kind of freedom.” Zarkath eyed the daggers in the man's hand, “That's why I'm here, to destroy the organization on this island completely once and for all by assassination attempts, and with each strong Marine I find, I grow stronger by the day.”

Zarkath grinned wickedly at Zero, “You're underestimating me, Marine.” Zarkath brought his swords up swiftly, “By assuming I'm afraid of death!” Zarkath twisted his body in a moment's notice to avoid any oncoming strike by Zero, “*Diablo Twins Style: Single Slice!*” Zarkath brought one of his swords down, aiming to cut Zero in half with the strike, however this was mostly a test of strength, he hadn't even begun to get serious yet.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 24, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Always the forgetful one._? Tommy thought to himself, ?Hey fire head, quite staring off into space and make yourself useful!? Tommy yelled at Ral, as he noticed that he had become more entrance by some of the sea creatures in the ocean than actually rowing, ?Also, hey new guy, Shaw right?? Tommy pointed to an empty oar behind him, ?This oar doesn't have a spot yet, just drag yourself over here and get to work, because before you even say anything, our Captain won't have any intention of turning around to take you back home.? Tommy sighed, ?_I suppose it's a good thing he doesn't remember that he wanted me to join because of the muffin button._?



Shaw was numb. This was all too much. How could they just take someone from their home. Brutal pirates! 

Then he felt his heart skip a beat, and it all came back to him.

*"Mari..."* he said, and his hands dropped to the side of his body.* "Mari!"* he screamed, walking over to the captain. He lifted him up by his collar, and stared into his eyes. *"You bring me back now, you hear?!"* he said, clearly furious. *"TAKE ME BACK RIGHT NOW!"*

But before the captain could respond, Shaw fell to the ground, a wind if emptiness filled his heart.

He started to think back..

_The young couple is sitting in the grassy field at the outskirts of  town. A towboat is tugging along in the distance, but other then that,  this day have little to offer. Why, do you ask? Today is the annual  summer harvest. There is a big party in town, so everywhere else is  practicly deserted.
*
"This is perfect. You and me, sitting alone on a grassy field with no  worries or troubles. My life was good before, but now that I have met  you, my life is complete."* Shaw said, looking up into the sky. He  did not notice that Mari was looking another way. She wanted to tell him  something, but it never seemed like the right time. __"Do you love me?" she asked, taking a hold of Shaw's arm, and resting her head on it. 

Shaw's heart skipped a beat.* "Yes." *he said simply.

After a good minute or so, Mari looked at him with a surprised smile. __"You are not going to go into a long speach about how much you love me or something?"

*"No. But I am going to kiss you."* he grinned, leaning  towards her. Mari giggled before he got close enough, and then opened  her mouth slightly, taking the kiss. Shaw's hand ran through her short  silky hair before they lay down in the grass._

Then his mind changed direction, remembering something else...

_"Shaw didn't cheat! I watched him the entire time! He never looked away from the food!" Shaw turned around. Mari was running towards him. She was angry. Not at Shaw, but the people of the town. __"This  man made the famous Roger Ruffy perfectly on taste alone! And then some  disgusting loser and his crew of thugs tries to tell you that he is  cheating, when it was obvious tha-" She was cut short by the sound of a gunshot.

*"Mari?" *Shaw asked. The fear that struck his heart was the only  thing that kept him from screaming. A small trail of blood ran down her  white top. She turned around. She stared at Shaw with a look of fear and  dispair. She was shot.* "No. Mari, no. NO! NO, NO, NO!!!" *he yelled , catching her body as she fell. *"You can't die! You can't die! Do you hear me Mari!? Don't you dare! DON'T YOU DARE DIE!"* his eyes were wet, his palms sweaty and bloody from trying to pressure the wound. A man came running towards her. __"I am a doctor, she need to come with me." he said, taking Mari out of Shaw's hands. 

Shaw stood up, trembeling. He then turns around, looking straight on the  man who just shot his love. It was Mordy. His left arm twisted a bit,  before it was balled into a fist. *"I promised myself to never use my hands to fight."* he said, walking slowly towards Mordy. "Stop, or I will shoot!" Mordy snarled, pointing his gun at Shaw. Shaw didn't care.* "But this..this in..UNFORGIVABLE!"*  he screamed out, knocking Mordy down. But that was nowhere near enough.  He sat down on top of Mordy and started punding loose on Mordy's face.  He started speaking, hitting hard at each word. *"You. Will. Die. Now. You. MURDERER!"*  At the last word, he mashed Mordy's face in. Mordy was lying there,  unmoving.  He didn't know if he was dead or not, he was still not done.  Only after several minutes had passed did he stop punshing his face in.  When he stood up, he looked at his hands. They where bloody and bruised.
*
"Mari.."* he wispered._



> ?Hoh!? Zarkath had just enough time to register the movement before the Marine suddenly appeared behind him, one dagger held at his neck, and the other at the wrist which happened to be closest to his arm, ?You're no ordinary Marine at all, in fact I question whether you're even a Marine.? Zarkath narrowed his eyes dangerously at the man, ?Why I'm here? That should be damned obvious, shouldn't it?? Zarkath grinned at the man, ?No one wants to be under a tyrannical rule, but only few people ever have the power to fight for freedom, I only seek one thing in this world, and that's battle, carnage, but with the Marines in the way, I can't have that kind of freedom.? Zarkath eyed the daggers in the man's hand, ?That's why I'm here, to destroy the organization on this island completely once and for all by assassination attempts, and with each strong Marine I find, I grow stronger by the day.?
> 
> Zarkath grinned wickedly at Zero, ?You're underestimating me, Marine.? Zarkath brought his swords up swiftly, ?By assuming I'm afraid of death!? Zarkath twisted his body in a moment's notice to avoid any oncoming strike by Zero, ?*Diablo Twins Style: Single Slice!*? Zarkath brought one of his swords down, aiming to cut Zero in half with the strike, however this was mostly a test of strength, he hadn't even begun to get serious yet.



Zero dissapeard in a blur only seconds before the sword hit. He appeared a few feet away from him, and looked at the troublemaker with a disgusted look. *"You talk too much.."* he said, walking away just as the real marines appeared. *"Fire at will."* he said to them, before retreating into the HQ.

Inside, he had time to think. Someone who wanted the freedom to battle and kill. And he was not too weak either..
*
"Dsurion,"* he started, looking towards his inventor *"if he survives, we should follow him. I have a good feeling about this kid."*
Zero had already planned out how they are going to test him, but in order to not scare off Dsurion, he kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 24, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights.*


“My wanted poster will help me huh?” Sendo laughed after Clemens pointed out that his family might see the picture. “Well I suppose as long as they aren’t bounty hunters who have amnesia that’d be a pretty good thing.” He stared at the photo and then smiled at his new crewmates – they were definitely good people and he would have no problem trusting his life to them.

"Hey, thanks guys, I..

Sendo was interrruped as the wind started to pick up and the paper flew out of his hand and plopped unceremoniously into the choppy waters. A storm. Sendo had been in a few but the colour of the clouds were and odd bruised colour and there was an eerie sound swirling all around them. This was no ordinary storm. 

It hit suddenly and violently. Rain, extreme winds and massive waves that pounded the ship with such force that it chipped away at the integrity of the vessel. Clemens and Braska shouted at Sendo to get to cover. They were much more experienced in the erratic weather patterns of the Grandline than Sendo was, who had spent some of the worst storms hidden in the hull, keeping it together with his powers. He had never been topside when one had hit.

Sendo was overawed and overwhelmed by it. A huge claw like wave slashed at the ship, pushing and pulling the crew all around like rag dolls being thrown by a child. He gasped for air, such was the volume of water that washed over him. He felt weak as the disadvantage of have a devil fruit soon became apparent. He could barely move. Sendo had to get down below deck and keep the ship intact but found himself trapped by the sudden fatigue. Lightning struck the mast, instantly setting it on fire and sending the crows nest hurtling towards the downed man. It landed upside down over him, knocking him out cold but also oddly protecting him from the worst of it. 

The seas were not done with the Glowing Future yet though, the relentless attacks gaining intensity, as if buoyed by the victory of defeating one crew member, they battered the ship harder determined to take out Clemens and Braska.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 24, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

The Grey Top Pirates vs Five Hundred Marines​*
"I served with such trash, did I?" Sibera snapped as he thrust his fist forwards, the shockwave sent numerous marines flying over the port like rag dolls. Another soldier launched himself at the forner Commander but found himself in a choke hold before he was slammed into the floor forming a crater. Again a marine struck at the pirates with his blade but found himself being sent flying across the port grounds after being smashed in the stomach by Sibera's steel capped boot. Marine after marine threw himself in an attempt to defeat the traitors to no avail. However the overwhelming numbers were beginning to take their toll on the Grey Top Pirates. Suddenly Fran skidded along the ground beside his Captain, his sword arm in the position of being stuck.
"Tch. They're starting to get on my nerves." He growled as he deflected another sword strike and cut down the attacker. In the distance Rargo was walking through the enemy with a mini-gun in hand and mowing down enemy after enemy. Vairo and Hipper held the Fortress Gate directly, stopping the horde of men in white trying to break their way in to flank the Bro Pirates. The main force had focused on the Grey Top Pirates, as they were a threat to be acknowledged. Sibera flicked his nose with his thumb as kicked the marine who formed the crater across the battlefield into a charging group of soldiers.
"Just keep it up. We'll pull back when we have no more fight left. For now we aren't giving up. Thats an order." In succession his men bellowed out.
*"SIR, YES SIR."*

*Hornet Havoc vs Caskin Camaron Part II​*
The red haired agent shot so quickly across the room Hornet barely had time to raise his guard. Though his guard was not enough to protect him. A wlal of Black Pitch exploded up between the pair but as Caskin made contact he tore through it like a bullet, the atoms on his skin so sharp they could cut through anything. The dark skinned Captain jump to the side to avoid the tackling charge of the agent and narrowly was able to. However just his clothes skimming over the form of the suited man caused them to rip to shreds. In mid roll along the ground Hornet pulled off his torn shirt and tossed to aside before he flung himself back to his feet and returned to his fighting stance. Caskin stood tall, his hands in his pockets and his gaze still facing the wall and not at the repositioned Bro Pirate. 
*"Give it up. The Pitch is useless. No matter what you do I'll always be able to cut through it."* His voice was dark yet calm. A murderous man without a doubt. "My ability makes me the sharpest man in the world, there isn't a thing I can't cut through. Not one single thing." At that moment, something was revealled but knowing Hornet he did not grasp it just yet. Instead he thrust his arms about in a rap.
*"Sharp like a prick~ An' a bit of a dick~ I'mma mess you up stupid baby~ There ain't no maybe~ Yeaaaaah!”* The red haired man rolled his eyes before he twisted on his heel and fired his body towards Hornet once more, his leg wrenched back in a roundhouse kick. In an act of skilled reflexes the pirate lent back his body  more than a man should and skimmed the strike. In a counter attack a Pitch covered fist shot forwards and connected with the open stomach. Caskin was sent flying backwards but was able to ground and skid to a halt. Blood trickled onto the floor from Hornets right hand. The Pitch had been shredded off and his hand and arm sliced mercilessly. 
*“I told you.”* Caskin began as he began to walk towards his foe. *“The difference in power is too great.”* In frustration the pirate clamped his teeth together. It really was not looking hopeful, but he could not afford to die here, not until he saved Shenya.

*A few Months ago...*
_“Hornet!”_ A teenage girl yelled out. A lump that was the Captain lay outstretched over the deck of the Smiling Bear suddenly shot up at the sound of the girls cry. He blinked behind his goggle-shades in shock and half-sleepiness to see Shenya, the brown haired future dancer, glaring up at him with a raised brow. 
*“Don’t be stirrin’ a sleeping rapper~ his ryhmes ain’t gonna be....ow.. I bit my tongue.” *He attempted to rap in a sleepy state. Shenya shook her head and motioned towards the kitchen.
*“Really Hornet, your kitchen is in such a state. How do you even find food to eat?”* The Caprain shrugged his shoulders with a small smile.
*“Luck.”* The pair travelled like this for some time. Shenya even taught Hornet a few skills to keep his ship cleaner and more human friendly. Before it had been a mess with only one party animal aboard. However one night it was different. The air had changed as did the topic of discussion. 

Hornet lay on the mast horizontal beam with one leg crossed over the other next the crows nest. Shenya sat on the side of the crows nest gazing up towards the night sky. They would reach White Haven in the next day or so meaning their time together was coming to a close. It had become a rather close friendship, not to be forgotten easily. Shenya began to speak in a quiet voice, uncertain to reveal what she about to reveal. 
*“My father...”* She began, grabbing the attention of Hornet who turned his face in her direction.* “...Biegebeard. I never truly knew him but I know he was obsessed with something. It was called the Void era, or something. Supposedly when I was young he researched it before returning to the sea and leaving me on land. Wherever I looked I could never find anything about it, like it does not exist.”* The Bro Captain ran a hand over his bleached beard in thought. 
*“Maybe it doesn’t exist, like a fairy tale or somethin’~?” *Shenya sigh at that. It was obvious she had considered the same thing.
*“Maybe... ever since it was known that I was the daughter of Biegebeard marines have come after me. But once... it was a man in a suit who mentioned the Void Era... I am sure of it. I luckly hid from him though. Do you think I’ll be chased forever?”* Her nervous glance briefly ran over the dark form in the shadow of the night as it moved into a sitting position and aimed a fist towards her.
*“Listen up~ Ya little pup~ If you’re ever captured by a fool~ Hornet Havoc will come save ya, cool~?”* A soft smile grew over the girls lips as she raised her own fist and bumped it against the pirates.
*“Deal.”*

*Back to present time in Port Light...*
A polished shoe pressed down in front of the crouching pirate still gripping his wounded right arm. The Captain kept his gaze down as he pondered over the past events and what his mission meant to him right now. In the face of certain death could he keep going? Caskin raised his fist as he prepared his final attack.
*“I guess this is all the Bro Pirate Captain is capable of after all.”* A nasty, vile smirk stretched over his lips as his devil fruit ability made it certain to cut through the pirates body with a balled up fist. * “Goodbye, Hornet Havoc.” *Then it came, plummeting down straight towards the lowered head of the Captain. In suprise it was stopped mid punch. The agent blinked in shock seeing his own fist between the closed hand of the rapper. Those arms shook gently from the pressure while blood seeped through the fingers. The Bro Pirate Captain gazed upwards while holding the punch firmly, the pain obviously in his shaking arm yet it was ignored. 
*“Don’t be a idiot. I’mma go all the way~ Now to make you pay~”* Caskin smirked darkly, his teeth showing and his eyes flaring with excitement.
*“Superb. Absolutely superb Captain Havoc.”*


----------



## Noitora (Aug 24, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line

Braska Hextor​*
Sendo had come around luckily. He did not want his friend thinking he, Clemens or even Lucy were some sort of evil merciless group. He firmly saw himself and his crewmates as the good guys, not excatly heroes but people with a goal and duty to do their best to better the world. Others had refered to him as a knight in shining armour, something he did not completely dislike. Where he came from it would have met simply a man who had polished his armour well that day but he had learnt it meant something else entirely in the open world. It was a nice feeling to have when someone considered you a hero of sorts even if he sometimes felt like he did not deserve such praise. He was a modest man after all. Sendo had a family he sought and Clemens was right, it would help in his search some way. All he would need to do is explain why his face had a big number under it when they are reunited. The roughly chinned chap was a good man, he woud be honest without a doubt. Out there some where were those that man cared for, it was now on their mission list to find them. Braska would not have it any other way.

However it would not be clear sailing for the Revolutonary Knights. Before Sendo could finish what he was saying a strong wind plummeted into the sails and shoo kthe foundation of the vessel. This storm was no mere storm, it was something sailors came to fear, The Grand Line Tormentor. The knight frowned intensely as he gauged the storms strength and gripped the ships rail tightly for support. His long black cloak fluttered in a ferocious manner along with the short strands of light brown hair. His attention flicked between his crew members to also gauge their well being. Lucy ha quickly scampered over to him and wrapped her arms around his lower leg, Clemens was doing okay on her end respectively and Sendo was fumbling about rather worryingly. 
*"Sendo get a hold of something!"* He called out. It was no use. The power of storm made his words hard to understand and it only increased in terror. Within moments the storm began to cause the waves to ravage the ship. The crew started to get tossed about uncontrollably. Braska skidded down the rail until he forced his body still with all his might. Lucy still grappled his leg with a dazed look upon her face. As she began to slip from his boot his free hand shot out and held her tightly to his torso.
*"Hold on tight and don't let go, understand!?"* The worried knight ordered. Lucy nodded and buried her face into his armour. 

Just then the mast was blasted from it's stand and collapsed onto the deck. In its fall in cleanly clonked Sendo over the noggin and knocked the man out cold into a heap under the sail. While he was completely out he was also guarded from the storm in some manner. Yet if they did not get out of the storm quickly the cover would do him no good, the entire Glowing Future would be turned over in no time. Unable to reach the unconcious Revolutionary Braska focused attention to the red head to make sure she was still onboard and unharmed. 
*"Clemens!"* His words were still shaken by the storm but being closer they were able to reach the former marine.* "We need to get out of this storm and see to Sendo! Is there anything you can do!?"* Her ability was to make mirrors and transport people from place to place. With any luck she would be able to get them to safety, if not the whole ship. He gazed to her with a determinded look, putting his faith into red head once again. That is what friends did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> *Duke​*
> His plans was in ruins... These pirates had overrun the plaza, freed the villagers and were now clashing with his brothers and sisters. The Iron Mask Pirates were also proving to be useless, not even holding their own against a small group of pirates. "Scum..." He muttered, raising his head. The blow from that red-haired bastard had done some damage. Looking down at his hands, he realized he was still in his hybrid form. Gritting his teeth, Gon rose to his feet. Blood oozed down from below his eye and he speaks, "I'll just have to get the job done myself!" He roared. As he sees the old man from earlier crawling away and making sure the villagers were safe. How pathetic, he was so concerned with conserving their lives. More importantly, that old man surely knew where the treasure was located and Gon had to get it out of him. He dashed forward in the old man's direction, but he is suddenly stopped when a giant hand shot from the ground and caught him in it's grip. "WHAT THE HELL IS THIS!?" he shouted.
> 
> His eyes widened as he sees Duke running towards him from faraway, "Get ready, punk!" Duke shouts, jumping into the air and then spinning at least once. The hand he had brought to life suddenly dropped Gon and before he could hit the ground, Duke slammed his leg into the man's torso. Spit flew out of his mouth as he was knocked across the village once more. Duke grinned, "The beatings can continue if you'd like..." He said, walking towards Gon with his cape flowing in the wind. Midway through badass walk, Duke hears Kent yell out something. Duke turned his head, "Oh you came?" He asked, a clueless expression on his face. Indeed, Kent was fighting against Falgor who shot out giant iron bolts from his fists. The guy certainly wasn't weak as... Duke looked back in Gon's direction, only to see a giant clawed hand coming at him. It slammed into his face, causing Duke to slide back because of the impact. "Enough!"
> ...




*Kent*

"You have a new technique?!" Kent said, wiping some blood away from his lip. Duke smirked, but said nothing.

"Well...well I DO TOO!" Kent roared. He planted his feet and held his arms out in an attacking position, thinking desperately for any kind of new super-awesome attack he could use.

"You don't have a new technique..." Duke said, a sweat drop rolling down the back of his neck. 

"Shut up! Yes I do!" Kent shouted again. "It's called the...the uh, the....Super-awesome-Kent-Splosion!" He shot forward, tearing up the ground beneath him in a burst of pure speed.

Montebainne laughed. "As if such a child could defeat me!" He said, slashing his rapier forward. The swipe met Kent's charge head on, and for a moment the two were locked in place, their strength exactly equal. Then Montebainne's upper lip curled into a snarl and he pressed harder - Kent was forced back an inch.

The pirate captain's eyes widened, and he vanished in the blink of an eye with a quick _soru_.

Montebainne roared in challenge and charged off towards Kent, following him and dogging his steps. Kent was surprised to find that the man was almost as fast as he was, and only seemed to be getting stronger - but at the same time more bestial. 

Kent dodged the first blow but the second caught him in the chest, gouging out a good piece of skin. Kent screamed in pain but spun away, hitting the ground and rolling under another swipe. He popped up and put his foot in Montebainne's skin, catching the treasure hunter off guard and sending him flying.

"Geppou," Kent muttered, flying into the air after him. He caught up with Montebainne mid-flight and grabbed his color. "Kent's!" he said, shooting higher into the air, "Meteor! Combo!"

*Kaya*

Kaya was sort of in a difficult place.

On the one hand, she wanted to help. The battle was raging below, and she was sure she could be useful somehow, but she was...occupied.

The creatures in the mist - the ones she had seen earlier, the winged ones with deformed bodies and talons as long as swords - had gotten scent of the battle, and had come in the scores. Kaya, a sword in each hand, was cutting through them as fast as she could, but there was only so much she could do. 

For now, she was able to keep them focused on her. Her superior maneuverability allowed her to keep them flying in circles, running into each other and confusing themselves. When one got the idea to charge past her and down to the battle below, she was forced to dart through the crowd and take it out.

The birds probably weren't a threat to any of the pirates, but they could do serious harm to the civilians, and Kaya was not going to allow that to happen.  She just needed to keep moving, stay in her rhythm...

Something drove through the back of her wing and she screamed. Her back arched and spasmd and she screamed again - and then dropped like a rock to the ground. "Oh Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii-"


----------



## Eternity (Aug 24, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates
*
A thin, but strong, brown haired man stood outside one of the many  hideouts the Wild Hunters used in their protecting of the island. This  hideout was inside the forest, just on the outskirts of the town.

_"Sir! Sir!"_ a man came running towards him, a papers in hand._ "We have a grade 1."_ he said, giving the papers to the man. "Thank you." he said, taking out a lantern, showing his face.

*Laris Mekka*
*Marksman of the Wild Hunter Pirates*​
The papers were the bounties of the Uccello pirates, with their faces on  them. Laris looked at them long enough to remember them all when he saw  them.

And before you knew it he had disappeared into the forest.

Deeper into the forest, Kite was training. As Laris happened upon her,  he quickly noticed who she was, and took shelter in the trees. He was a  skillful hunter, so sneaking up on somebody in a forest he had known for  years was second nature to him. When he was about 30 meters away from  Kite, he took out a rather large arrow with a large round ball at the  end. It was connnected to a rope that he could use to drag the person  with.

"Net Arrow.."  he said shooting it towards the woman.

The ball at the end of the arrow split, releasing a net that was about  to envelope Kite. However, Dove appeared from the trees and knocked Kite  out of the way. What the hell, Dove!? Kite  yelled as she stopped herself from skidding across the ground any  further, but when she looked up, Dove was being taken away.

"Dove!" Kite yelled as she gave chase, but in  this darkness and in a forest she knew nothing about, she quickly lost  sight of Dove and Laris. "Dammit!" she yelled. Laris was quick, and had thrown Dove into one of their nearby hideouts, shortly after Kite had lost his trail.

Kite quickly ran back to the inn the others where sleeping in, and burst through the door shouting "Someone just took Dove!"

Immediately everyone jumped up in shock, but just moments after Kite  announced this, an arrow was shot right into the doorframe, just above  where Kite's hand was. Attached to it was a note.

"If you want to see your friend again, then you and the rest of your  crew must turn yourselves in and answer for your crimes. We will be  waiting for you at the entrance to the docks at dawn."
- Wild Hunters​


----------



## Noitora (Aug 24, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Mathias Ergo vs Becker Black​*
Becker strode out of the fortress into what appeared to be an opening rooftop. He was not quite on the top floor, as a huge building stood at his back which held the roof of the fortress as well as the bridge over the waters to the World Goverment holding facility vessel. This was more of a garden, with planted green and some trees. Since it was a marine base this was used as a place of relaxation in off duty hours, it looked fairly tended to. To think a marine fortress as well defended and as infamous as Port Light would hold such a small place of beauty. Of course this kind of thing meant nothing to Becker, he was simply out here to finish off the prey he had been hunting inside the fortress halls. Each step was taken carefully and cautiously though from an outsider he would appear completely relaxed and collected. His blue hair danced gently in the wind, it seemed to be increasing. Suddenly a sound above him tickled his ear. He gazed up just in time to see Mathias plummeting down towards him with his body spinning and leg outstretched.
*"Revenge of Eurus!"* The blonde martial artist roared out as he crashed into the garden floor. A huge cloud of dust exploded over the garden as a crater formed from the pressure. Out of the dust Becker flew backwards and skidded along the floor. His stylish suit had been torn down the torso and thigh from the wind pressure but for the most part he had avoided harm. As the dust settled Mathias stood in his fighting stance, bloodied and battered from their earlier encounter but still primed for battle. 

"Here was I thinking you were running away, you wanted to play a little longer?" The CP4 agent said in a mockig, sarcastic tone. Mathias wore a stern expression as he glued his eyes upon the insanely fast warrior. In the open he would be able to use his power to its' fullest potential while inside he had been badly limited. Still this guy was no push over and defeating him would take strength, resolve and concentration. Suddenly in mid stream of thought Becker disappeared in a flash of light and reappeared at the Bro Pirates side with his leg swinging around in a wide arc. However while this was occuring Mathias had been frantically spinning his arm on the otherside which had gathered all the wind around the limb. In a smooth motion he slammed the open palm into the ground.
*"Rising current!"* As it made impact with the ground an explosion of wind seperated both parties. Both Mathias and Becker were launched into the air taking some damage in the strike. Much to the pirates shock he felt a hard blow smash into his spine as he flew through the sky. The strike sent him flying back down to earth and smashing into the garden. He groaned as he rolled over, pain shivering over his entire form. In the sky above him Becker was bouncing back and forth as if standing on air.
"Another one of Cipher Pols abilities." The blue haired agent said as he landed. While he could perform such an insane move he could not keep it up for long, unlike those CP9 who could do it endlessly.

 As Mathias tried to raise back to his feet a boot pressed into his stomach and pinned him to the floor. Blood exploded from his mouth as the sole grinded against his organs but he kept as much of a stern face as he could. His black eyes gazed angrily up the agent who return the gaze with a much more mocking appearance. Again the agent pushed his foot into the pirates stomach, causing pain to shock his body.
"The Bro Pirates turned out to be pretty weak after all. To think they're considered the strongest Pirates in North Blue. Shame you had to throw away your journey this early on. Ah well, you can go ahead and die now." The agent continued to slam his foot into the mans torso, over and over causing him to cry in pain, doing his best to keep composure. Mathias grit his teeth to keep the sounds from escaping him. The Bro Pirates weak? No, he was weak. He had just joined and was already letting them down. How could he become thr strongest Martial Artist if he could not even beat someone like this.
_'No...'_ It was not over._ 'I can't give up yet.'_ There was no trump card. He slowly closed his eyes and did his best to fall into a meditating state even with the agent pounding on him relentlessly. He had to find that piece of mind that allowed him to breath freely. Allowed him to be one with the wind. There it was. In a flash of coming victory Mathias shot his eyes open and then the game change. 

"What the?" Becker asked himself as his foot suddenly hit the floor instead of flesh. The Bro Pirate had simply vanished from beneath his boot. A dark aura hit his back as he felt the wind increase his pressure as well as the pressure of a man intending to end the battle in the next attack. As he twisted his body he saw his prey once again but this time he had become the predator. Both the pirates arms rotated in a crazed fashion gathering wind on his hands then in one single powerful karate chop the martial artists hand came down in a smooth and powered strike.
*"Radical gust chop."* Becker's mouth opened wide to yell out in shock and pain while his eyes followed suit in silence. The strike smashed straight through his tekkai and cut down his entire body. Like a leaf in a storm Becker was thrown across the garden roof until he smashed into the fortress wall and fell limp onto the ground. The wind calmed, the agent lay defeated the Bro Pirate stood victorious. Not without a price. Mathias had been so badly injured he could barely lift an arm to fight or a leg to walk. Slowly he limped over towards his bested enemy.
*"The Bro Pirates... never lose..." *Mathias Ergo was a Bro Pirate, through and through. Becker, also unable to move being no more than a bloody heap on the ground still held onto his conciousness as he grinned mocking up to his enemy.
"Looks like... I messed up... you got lucky... lucky..." The agent said in an excuse before finally passing out. The blonde warrior turned towards the exit and began to limp.
*"Can't fight anymore... but... if they need to take her... this Shenya over that.. bridge... the guys will need... the ship..." *With that he disappeared back into the fortress to return to the dock and prepare the Smiling Bear for the escape plan.

*Mathias Ergo vs Becker Black
Winner Mathias​*


----------



## Noitora (Aug 24, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford










​*
After the defeat of Patchies Brolly had been completely focused upon the recipe book he had taken from the fallen chef. Not only had Brolly defeated him in combat with the aid of Tobias he had also been defeating him in cookery. Most the meals one could cook from this book the World Pirate chef had already written down in his own, though there were a few he did not have but many he did have and this man had been lacking. To think another was following the same method as himself was rather interesting but that simply meant he had someone to compete with. Calling himself the bestest chef in the world was one thing however simply saying it was not true, there would be others claiming the title and aiming for the top, Patchies was proof of this. The large chef stuffed the book into his pouch for when they return to the Avwnging Norseman and turned his attention back to the battle. Most of his crew was still caught up in the fighting, he seemingly had finished his somewhat quickly. With that usual unreadable but massive grinning face the chef stood there like he had completely blanked out, gazing ahead with his massive fork in his hand and eyes never blinking. Not a soul could read his mind right now for that was simply what made Brolly, Brolly.

Elsewhere in the battlefield Shishi was struggling in that small form of his even though he had been given the UFO add on of jelly by his comrade. It was to be expected though, he was not even near his level of strength. As hard as he fought and struggled at his current level and body form he was no match for the family member attacking him. Shishi rolled along the ground like the tiny ball he was and gazed up just in time to see Krory lurching back his spear in preperation to end the battle. Suddenly from the side the spear meant a much thicker form of metal which smashed it off course and briefly held the shaft in the gaps between the forks nobs. Brolly Brandford and appeared to his friends aid, jelly formed on his feet per usual for battle to greatly increased his speed. A creature his size should never move that fast. Krory was completely caught off guard, blinking at the sight of the round chef who had interrupted his fight.
*"Not-yummy Shishi be safe now." *Brolly said to his crewmate as he gave a small wave. Even while pinning the enemies weapon he had the absent-mindedness to wave to his friend. While the chef appeared rather easy-going he had actually been scrambling to save his robot friend. After the events that occurred on Rumboar Island he had sworn to himself that he would always protect the members of the World Pirates, hence his active role in protecting Annie and Shishi. 

While keeping the spear pinned with his superior strength Brolly watched as the timer came to an end and a familier face returned to the battlefield. The rain hailed upon the group as the return of Shishi's true form graced them all. The chef pulled back from the fight no longer seeing a need to play the guard for his crewmate, the robot was back to his full strength and true strength. He quickly jumped a few metres back from their fight as to no longer intrude while jumping up and down happily a couple of times. It was exciting.
*"Shiny, beat silly guy up!"* Brolly cheered from the side line. He quickly flashed his gaze around to see if any other of his crewmates were in danger. While he did not want to interrupt their fights he was still prepared to get involved should death be unavoidable unless he did.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?_Always the forgetful one._? Tommy thought to himself, ?Hey fire head, quite staring off into space and make yourself useful!? Tommy yelled at Ral, as he noticed that he had become more entrance by some of the sea creatures in the ocean than actually rowing, ?Also, hey new guy, Shaw right?? Tommy pointed to an empty oar behind him, ?This oar doesn't have a spot yet, just drag yourself over here and get to work, because before you even say anything, our Captain won't have any intention of turning around to take you back home.? Tommy sighed, ?_I suppose it's a good thing he doesn't remember that he wanted me to join because of the muffin button._?



"Oh you can always jump ship." Rex pointed off the edge of the ship. "But this is the calm belt, the only thing keeping us safe is the fact that this is a marine vessel and has sea-stone on the keel so-" The ship begins to rock violently, knocking the green cloaks from left to right. "Uhhh... Alex... This type of ship DOES have sea stone right? That's why we stole it!? RIGHT!?" Alex blinked. "Uhh... Actually... about that..." Alex coughed. 

"WHAT DO YOU MEAN!!!???" Rex shouts as he grips the ships railing. "Well... You see, most of the ships brought to us had the sea stone removed in order to prevent it from getting into the wrong hands..." Alex laughed nervously, as he himself gripped the railing. "SO DOES THIS HAVE SEA STONE OR NOT!" Alex nodded. "Oh the ship has sea stone... the oars don't..." 

"Well... That was an oversight we'll need to correct next time..." A sea king leaps from the ocean, dwarfing the Green Cloaks ship before it splashes into the ocean once more, creating a massive tidal wave. The ship is slowly dragged up the face of the wave, till it reaches the top. "Wow, this is... Why are we going into the grand line this way?!" Rex shouts. *"YOUR ORDERS!"* The crew shouts in unison.

"Right! Well, here's the thing." Rex grips the railing tighter as the ship is thrown by the wave. "I'm not entirely sure i thought this through...." *"ANYONE COULD TELL YOU THAT!!!!!"* The crew shouts, minus Kimchi, the sleeping fish-man continues to roll across the deck, sleeping deeply."I really hope this lands someplace soft..."  Rex gulps, the ship flying through the air towards an unknown location.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 25, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" - Clover Island*​
The Phoenix Pirates had arrived at their new destination, in their never ending pursuit beyond the sky and to the moon. It was an adventure so grand and unbelievable that only the members of the crew itself believed that it was possible. Most people would probably dismiss it as a pipe dream. Why? Simply because they had no drive, faith or imagination. At least not in the quantities that Phoenix D. Rose had, well to be completely fair very few individuals could compare to the spirit that Rose had, maybe a few in a million.

However at this point the little own Daper and the green haired robot girl Ten were looking in to the matter, while the rest of the group, which included Rose, Sandrei, Ursla and Shingo made their ways through the streets of the town. And even though it was a grim looking town, one could hear music coming from many of the establishments, though in all fairness one could hear fist fighting and shooting in certain ones as well. Though that didn't leave an impression on a certain pro boxer turned pirate, as he kept his boxing gloves over his shoulder and made his ways down the street, Rose on his left as he sang _HIS_ song.

"_With his bad ass knuckles at his side, 
He'll beat you up
Smack you around
Shut you down
And his name is the Naniwa
Tiger Tiger TIIIIIIIIGERRRR!!!_"​
That was one of his nicknames by the way, as Naniwa was the name of the town Shingo was born in, and his fighting style has earned him the nickname Naniwa Tiger over the years. Though the Marines actually called him "Orange Gloves", less original but whatever. In any case as he sang his song Shingo tended to bounce every now and then, showing his jolly mood as he walked the streets of this nice place. He kept his eyes open though, after all they were on the lookout for a boutique...

"We need to find a "_Lone Harbor_" store." Ursla however didn't quite share Shingo's optimism, and like always she let her opinion be known. "I don't think we'll be finding any of those _here_..." With emphasis on the word here the beautiful masseuse made it clear that she thought this place had no such stores. But seconds later Rose and Shingo in unison shouted and pointed in the same direction.

"*THERE'S ONE!!!*"

Ursla eyebrow twitched, did Shingo have to join in on that one too? But she also had a hard time believing her own eyes, there it was. A "_Lone Harbor_" clothing store, one of the very best brands in the words in Ursla's opinion, and one of her favorites as well. She was not the first one to enter though as Shingo and Rose ran in like a couple of eight year old smelling free ice cream. A well dressed man greeted them as they stormed in but both payed him no attention, rather looking at the selection. "Rose look! A captain coat!!!" Shingo pointed with glee sparkling his eyes, an awesome looking, no doubt expensive, coat that only pirate captains would wear, and there was also a hat on top of it. "Should we dare?" Shingo whispered silently in to the ear of Rose as he pointed at the coat which he felt was meant for Rose, after all it was freaking PINK!!!!


----------



## Noitora (Aug 25, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei​*
A brow curved upwards on the forehead of the Fishman as he listened the strange owl creature. It truth he sometimes forgot that little guy was even present, perhaps even considering him a future meal when seeing him on the ship rail. Sandrei was not some barbaric consumer though, he just liked a good cooked bird when the chance arises. After both Dapper and Ten disembarked from the ship in their search for methods to head to the moon, as crazy as that still sounded the rest of the crew had time to investigate the town themselves for personal interest or on an information gathering hunt. By the looks of the rest of the crew they had no desire to go hunting for information of the moon and instead were phased over by the desire to purchase a new set of attire. Shingo, Ursla and Rose clambered off the ship and towards the town just after Dapper and Ten when to a lodge in the distance, leaving Gatrom, Sandrei and Arc upon the Phoenix Dawn. The giant Fishman let out a small sigh yet wore a quietly happy smile in the corner of his lips. He tried to show an exterior of the father of the ship but the joyful antics of the crew always put him in good spirits. 
_"Guess I'll follow suit." _He said as nodded to the last pair and strode down the ships ramp.

With the trio ahead of him consisting of a hyperactive Rose and Shingo along with a snobby Ursla, Sandrei kept at the back of the pack with both his hands slipped into his pockets. His eyes ran over the scenery of the town inquistively. It was not too different from New Milltown, simply with more civilization covering the shore. People did not seem overly friendly either in the grim town, it was in fact a rather unpleasent place. The Fishman Karate expert kept up a secret guard while appearing rather relaxed. His kind were still seen as monsters by humans whom were not familier with Fishmen. It was something he had learnt to live with though it had been easier to do so in the company of his old crew. They were much more violent towards humans however, back in the day. Sandrei's thoughts were pushed aside by the song bellowing from the lungs of Shingo. The boxer was alot like Rose in many ways, more than he had first percieved. One could mistake them for being related even in their joking mannerisms. In union they called out the location of a store, the Lone Harbour (something Sandrei had no idea about) and charged inside. As a shocked and slightly annoyed Ursla followed suit the shipwright caught up with her and ducked to enter the store.

This was surprising. The store was packed with clothes that a place like this should not even be aware of. One of the most interesting items was a long pink Captains cloak along with hat in combination. Shingo had instantly pointed out as Rose's property. He was onto  something though, no one else would pull such a dazzling coat off as well as the Phoenix Pirate Captain. While those two drooled over the jacket and Ursla browsed through the most feminine wares Sandrei set his own gaze upon something stuffed at the back of the store.The tall muscular blue skinned Fishman made his way up to the counter and pressed down his hand to get the attention of the shop keeper, who blinked in surprise.
"O-oh... How may I help you?" The young girl asked with a shaky smile. Sandrei motioned to a folded up set of clothes through the back foor with his head and a flick of his hand.
_"Could you bring those for me, I think I know what you have there."_ The woman blinked once more and glanced back to se the folded up clothes. With a firmer smile she dashed back and grabbed the clothing, almost as big as herself and passed it towards him.
"Here you go... sir."

_"What do you think?"_ Sandrei said as he rejoined his crewmates. He was of course motioning towards his new attire. He wore a huge, thick dark blue kimono with a white leaf pattern covering the length of it. His sash around his waist was tied into a knot at his belly and coloured a deep purple with white stripes going down vertically. To top it off he wore a thick purple cloak that was attatched to each shoulder and hung down his back to his shins. The sleeves had been rolled up over his muscular biceps to give his arms complete freedom but all in all he looked like quite the styled Fishman.
_"To think a Fishman suit would be in a place like this. These things are rare even on Fishman island I hear. Struck lucky, I'd say."_ The pirate brushed his chest a few times as he inspected it's cleaniness before settling his eyes upon the pink Captains coat.
_"Looks good, seems like we stumbled on a goldmine; for clothes anyway."_


----------



## Gaja (Aug 25, 2011)

*Lt. Pattaya
"Calm Belt"*​
Looking from the sky we see a Marine ship making its way through the extremely dangerous waters of the Calm Belt on its own. The waters of the Calm Belt weren't windy or stormy ones, rather they were filled with massive beasts known as Sea Kings and that was why they were regarded as being nothing short of deadly. What made these waters passable for the Marines though was the Kairoseki lining at the bottom of their ship which somehow made them unnoticeable for the beast swimming beneath them.

Despite the Kairoseki that protected them, not all of these brave men and women were at ease. What if something went wrong, or perhaps one huge Sea King decided to try and eat another and in the process eats them too? What created such thoughts was the fact that this ship, or its crew rather had the opportunity to witness a big, and I mean a *big* sea king not too long ago. A beast so gigantic that the entire ship could fit on its head and the creature might not even notice it, luckily though it only passed by the Marine ship and hadn't noticed them.

Taking a closer look at the crew we see your standard Marine crew, everyone in their Marine issued uniforms, hats, Marine signs, JUSTICE... On board the ship though was also a "black sheep" or a Goat if you would. A man wearing nothing but a pair of training shorts, who was training and yelling by himself while a baby tiger was sitting under an umbrella and taking a nap after drinking some milk. The officer in question was Lieutenant Pattaya, who was being transfered to Marineford after working with the famous 155th squad from the East Blue, otherwise known as the "Golden Snake". The commanding officer observed the young man training and his movements as the ship went towards its destination. "_That guy, he sure has gained a reputation. Reclaiming his rank in such a short time, and he's still so young._"

The senior officer recognized the style and moves that Pattaya practiced in the hot sun, It was Muay Thai and Judo, a rather dangerous combination. But that wasn't what made the young Lieutenant's record shine. Recommendations from former Marine HQ officer Genji Kamogawa and Marine Admiral Kurokarasu and another person, along with bringing over 10 pirate crews to justice while in his service with Jinto Kazama in the East Blue was impressive. On top of that he was one of the Marine officers taking part in the capture of the Black Lotus pirates, whose two co-captains off course drew attention to themselves by surviving a Buster Call. 

So looking at the young man training the senior officer couldn't help but feel that they had a promising young prospect in Pattaya. Though in all fairness the young Lieutenant had a reputation of being somewhat troublesome, as he refused to wear any clothing beside his shorts and a pair of sunglasses while sunbathing, chasing after women, drinking here and there and acting all around frivolous. Lt. Kaizo, who was a well respected Marine himself, also from the 155th squad perhaps said it best in his report. That this guy is a prodigy of fighting and a great asset to the squad, but also a disgrace to the Marines.

"Yosha~ Kao Loi!" Cutting the air in front of him Pattaya was in high form after finishing the training camp with Coach Kamogawa. And even though he looked very intense while training, deep inside the young man was looking forward to his destination. There was one thing that made him very excited even though they wouldn't get there for a few more days...


----------



## Eternity (Aug 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Oh you can always jump ship." Rex pointed off the edge of the ship. "But this is the calm belt, the only thing keeping us safe is the fact that this is a marine vessel and has sea-stone on the keel so-" The ship begins to rock violently, knocking the green cloaks from left to right. "Uhhh... Alex... This type of ship DOES have sea stone right? That's why we stole it!? RIGHT!?" Alex blinked. "Uhh... Actually... about that..." Alex coughed.
> 
> "WHAT DO YOU MEAN!!!???" Rex shouts as he grips the ships railing. "Well... You see, most of the ships brought to us had the sea stone removed in order to prevent it from getting into the wrong hands..." Alex laughed nervously, as he himself gripped the railing. "SO DOES THIS HAVE SEA STONE OR NOT!" Alex nodded. "Oh the ship has sea stone... the oars don't..."
> 
> ...



He was going to erupt, but his struggle was quickly disrupted by the assult of sea monsters. This was the first time he had seen one. And they where much bigger then he had expected, but the surprise was short lived, as the sea monster quickly dove down into the depth, leaving a massive tidal wave in its wake.

Jumping up into the mast ropes, he entangles his feet into them, and braced himself. The tidal wave hit, sending them aloft.

*"Geranimo!" *he yelled, forgetting everything else for a second, and feeling the sea breeze in his face as they darted through the air.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> He was going to erupt, but his struggle was quickly disrupted by the assult of sea monsters. This was the first time he had seen one. And they where much bigger then he had expected, but the surprise was short lived, as the sea monster quickly dove down into the depth, leaving a massive tidal wave in its wake.
> 
> Jumping up into the mast ropes, he entangles his feet into them, and braced himself. The tidal wave hit, sending them aloft.
> 
> *"Geranimo!" *he yelled, forgetting everything else for a second, and feeling the sea breeze in his face as they darted through the air.



The green cloaks closed their eyes, not wanting to see where the ship would crash... And that was good for them. The ship soared towards an island, the wind began to rip at the sails, the ropes strained to keep them in place, but the force was too much. Slowly, the fibers in the ropes snapped one by one, until the sails had completely come loose and flew off from the ship.

The ship descended towards the island, smashing into the beach with enough force to shatter the decks planks. The crew gripped the railing tightly as the ship bounced once and continued to slide down the beach and into a forest. The ship tore down tree after tree, planks of wood flying past the crew as they watched the front of their ship disintegrate before them. "THIS WAS NOT ACCORDING TO PLAN!" Rex shouts. "WHEN DOES ANYTHING YOU DO GO ACCORDING TO PLAN!" Alex shouts back, at this rate it would take weeks for the two of them to repair the ship...

But with luck, after sliding nearly half a mile into the forest the ship stopped. Rex and Alex had the crew get off the ship immediately, for fear that it would collapse on itself and injure them. "We'll take a look at it, see what the damage is." Rex looks over to Kaidou. "You and the others set up camp alright? We'll try and get a  list of the supplies we lost and what needs repair." Kaidou nodded. "Right, set up camp." He gave them a thumbs up and headed off to the rest of the crew...

Rex/Alex-

"Ok, Let's focus on the Keel, i could care less about the rest of the damage, but if the Keel is broken we'll be building an entire damn ship." Rex sighed. Alex examined the bottom the of the ship, it'd been turned on it's side after the crash so it was easy enough to get too. "I can't see anything out here Rex! The seastone is covering it, but it doesn't appear to be damaged." Rex nodded from within the ship, there were quite a few holes he could hear his brother through. "Here's the good news... The Keel is fine." Rex shouts. "Here's the bad news.... The rest of this ship is trashed."

He let out a sigh. "It's age is really showing." He looked around the boat. "You did well ship, but maybe you just weren't meant to house pirates eh?" Rex smirked. "Don't worry, We'll just have to create something new." He pat the keel, causing a break to form. "WAAAAAAAAAAH!??? DO YOU HATE US THAT MUCH!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?"

Kaidou and the others-

Kaidou had set up camp, using what bits of sails that had managed to find their way to shore in order to build tents. He was interested in what would happen with that ship... "I never even wanted to join this crew." Kaidou laughed out loud. "Honestly... I was on an island one day, shooting some marines and these guys, they just show up... Rex knocks me out and there i am, waking up on a ship along with our old musician..." Kaidou shook his head. "That seems to be his style... Forces you to join his crew if he likes you." He smirked. "Bastards..."

"I wasn't forced..." Kimchi blinks. "Rex is helping me get home." Kaidou laughed. "You think you'll be let off that easy kid? You're part of this crew now. trust me." Kimchi blinked. "I... like that." He said, looking down at the ground.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 26, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The green cloaks closed their eyes, not wanting to see where the ship would crash... And that was good for them. The ship soared towards an island, the wind began to rip at the sails, the ropes strained to keep them in place, but the force was too much. Slowly, the fibers in the ropes snapped one by one, until the sails had completely come loose and flew off from the ship.
> 
> The ship descended towards the island, smashing into the beach with enough force to shatter the decks planks. The crew gripped the railing tightly as the ship bounced once and continued to slide down the beach and into a forest. The ship tore down tree after tree, planks of wood flying past the crew as they watched the front of their ship disintegrate before them. "THIS WAS NOT ACCORDING TO PLAN!" Rex shouts. "WHEN DOES ANYTHING YOU DO GO ACCORDING TO PLAN!" Alex shouts back, at this rate it would take weeks for the two of them to repair the ship...
> 
> ...



The idea of tangling himself in the ropes seemed like a good idea at the time, and it would have been, if it wasn't for the fact that one of the ropes that was linked to the side of the ship had come loose, twirling around and getting Shaw into a mess. *"Great! Just freakin' great!" *he shouted out, tensing his leg muscles. *"Oy! Cap'n! Get your ass over here!"* he yelled to Rex, before spinning his body, snapping the ropes clean off, and landing on the ground.

Walking straight over to Rex, he  got into position and.. _*"Left Kick!"*_ he said, hitting the captain and sending him a few feet backwards. *"The fuck is wrong with you! I have a girl at home, she was shot, and I have no idea if she is alive or not, so you listen to be now, and you listen good. The second that ship is fixed, you will escort me to the nearest marine headquarters and apologize for your no-good, rash kidnapping! Do you hear!?"*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> The idea of tangling himself in the ropes seemed like a good idea at the time, and it would have been, if it wasn't for the fact that one of the ropes that was linked to the side of the ship had come loose, twirling around and getting Shaw into a mess. *"Great! Just freakin' great!" *he shouted out, tensing his leg muscles. *"Oy! Cap'n! Get your ass over here!"* he yelled to Rex, before spinning his body, snapping the ropes clean off, and landing on the ground.
> 
> Walking straight over to Rex, he  got into position and.. _*"Left Kick!"*_ he said, hitting the captain and sending him a few feet backwards. *"The fuck is wrong with you! I have a girl at home, she was shot, and I have no idea if she is alive or not, so you listen to be now, and you listen good. The second that ship is fixed, you will escort me to the nearest marine headquarters and apologize for your no-good, rash kidnapping! Do you hear!?"*



?Okay this situation needs to be dealt with.? Tommy sighed as he walked over to Shaw, he may have been a lazy bastard, but when it came to dealing with situations like this he was especially well versed at it, ?Oi oi oi, look here.? Tommy wrapped his arm around Shaw from behind, ?I understand your sentiments, really I do, I'm pretty sure all of us here know what it's like to have someone we care about taken away from us.? Tommy shook his head, ?We're pirates though my friend, our Captain can't just cave into your demands whenever the hell you want, who else would we follow under?? Tommy smirked at Shaw, ?More specifically with taking you to a Marine base, you think we're just going to head to one of those because you've asked us to?? Tommy closed his eyes for a second. POW! A fist slammed into Shaw's gut knocking the breath out of him.

?Get a grip already, fool.? Tommy turned to walk off and help set up camp, ?We are pirates, we do whatever we feel like, whenever the hell we feel like doing it. We're not changing course to bend to the whims of one man.? Tommy shook his head, ?If you want to help out, feel free to come help set up camp, as for me I'm going to go find food for the night.? Tommy looked up at the sky, ?SPEAKING OF WHICH WHY THE HELL IS THERE AN ISLAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CALM BELT?!?


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> The idea of tangling himself in the ropes seemed like a good idea at the time, and it would have been, if it wasn't for the fact that one of the ropes that was linked to the side of the ship had come loose, twirling around and getting Shaw into a mess. *"Great! Just freakin' great!" *he shouted out, tensing his leg muscles. *"Oy! Cap'n! Get your ass over here!"* he yelled to Rex, before spinning his body, snapping the ropes clean off, and landing on the ground.
> 
> Walking straight over to Rex, he  got into position and.. _*"Left Kick!"*_ he said, hitting the captain and sending him a few feet backwards. *"The fuck is wrong with you! I have a girl at home, she was shot, and I have no idea if she is alive or not, so you listen to be now, and you listen good. The second that ship is fixed, you will escort me to the nearest marine headquarters and apologize for your no-good, rash kidnapping! Do you hear!?"*





Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Okay this situation needs to be dealt with.?  Tommy sighed as he walked over to Shaw, he may have been a lazy  bastard, but when it came to dealing with situations like this he was  especially well versed at it, ?Oi oi oi, look here.? Tommy wrapped his arm around Shaw from behind, ?I  understand your sentiments, really I do, I'm pretty sure all of us here  know what it's like to have someone we care about taken away from us.? Tommy shook his head, ?We're  pirates though my friend, our Captain can't just cave into your demands  whenever the hell you want, who else would we follow under?? Tommy smirked at Shaw, ?More  specifically with taking you to a Marine base, you think we're just  going to head to one of those because you've asked us to?? Tommy closed his eyes for a second. POW! A fist slammed into Shaw's gut knocking the breath out of him.
> 
> ?Get a grip already, fool.? Tommy turned to walk off and help set up camp, ?We  are pirates, we do whatever we feel like, whenever the hell we feel  like doing it. We're not changing course to bend to the whims of one  man.? Tommy shook his head, ?If you want to help out, feel free to come help set up camp, as for me I'm going to go find food for the night.? Tommy looked up at the sky, ?SPEAKING OF WHICH WHY THE HELL IS THERE AN ISLAND IN THE MIDDLE OF THE CALM BELT?!?




The fist that had slammed into Shaw's gut was Rex's. "Look here. I took you into my crew for a reason, do you think i would just leave a girl bleeding like that without taking measures?! I called in some favors. She'll be fine. But don't think for one second, that you can hit me..." Rex threw his arm back and delivered a punch into Shaws gut that sent the man skidding back further than he had sent Rex. "And not get something delivered back to you."

He sighed. "The ship can't even be fixed. It's only use now is scrap." He pointed at the Keel of the ship, though to the rest of the crew, it was hidden by the sea stone covering it. "The keel is broken, the back bone of the ship. There is no repairing it, the only thing we can do now is rebuild the entire god damned thing. So now Alex and i have to disassemble the entire ship and use what wood we CAN as a means of building a new one. The nails should still be good right Alex?" Alex nodded. "Yeah we should still try and find a village though." Rex sighed.

"Look! You are apart of this crew now Shaw! You're problems have been taken care of! If you want to go free, then you build your own ship and you sail the calm belt yourself. I will not be part of going to a marine base."


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2011)

*Green cloaks-Tiger D. Ral*

In the moment the ship stopped he and the others were told by Rex to make the camp but actually the only ones doing so were Kimchi and Kaidou. As soon as they started to work Ral just went over a tree, with a jump reached a thick branch and leaned against the trunk of the tree, immediately a bubble started to come out from his nose sign that he was already asleep. That kind of situation was not unknown for him especially because when he started his journey something similar happened to him and the little boat he was using. 

In his dreams, he was in a paradise a so goddamn beautiful place, trees made of meat, animals already cooked, a waterfall of meat juice and a bunch of girls calling for him. Everything he could desire was there."Raaal-chaaan!!"all of them shouted in unison calling for the blaze blaze fruit user, his smile was just as big as ever"Raaal-chan!!"they called him again."I?m going now my ladies!"he said starting to run happily towards them not noticing how their voices were starting to change"RAAAAL!"this time Kidou?s voice was what called him"Uh?"....

BAMM!! a rock hit his head as he fell from the tree loudly"Okay! WHO WAS THE BASTARD WHO HIT ME WITH A ROCK!?"he shouted out with his eyes completely white, a big bump on his head and a couple of tears struggling to come out from his eyes."Shaddup!! you have been doing nothing but rest since we left the last island!! now help us here, you jerk!"the gunner of the green cloaks said just in the same mood as Ral; on the other hand Kimchi  was trying not to laugh, the little fishman didn?t understand what was happening but it was kind of fun for him.

Before the red-haired guy could say anything else the heard the little ruckus with Rex and Shaw"They are so noisy"he said trying to sleep again"yeah...OI! don?t try to fool me!!"kicking Ral in the ass"AH!! You wanna get yer ass kicked, UH?!"he threatened though Kaidou just answered in the same manner. Kimchi was looking everything and thought that it was enough"hey guys no fight"the fishman said"You...""don?t get in the way!!"both pirates answered, as Kimchi just got a a sweat drop on his head together with some chills.

"Uhm...Rex?"the little fishman called touching the leg of the captain"Uh?...What?s up?"he asked though Kimchi only pointed at Ral and Kaidou.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 26, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks-Tiger D. Ral*
> 
> In the moment the ship stopped he and the others were told by Rex to make the camp but actually the only ones doing so were Kimchi and Kaidou. As soon as they started to work Ral just went over a tree, with a jump reached a thick branch and leaned against the trunk of the tree, immediately a bubble started to come out from his nose sign that he was already asleep. That kind of situation was not unknown for him especially because when he started his journey something similar happened to him and the little boat he was using.
> 
> ...



"SHUT UP THE BOTH OF YOU!" Rex slams his fists into both men's heads and knocks them to the ground. "Jeez it's like dealing with little kids!" He sighed, ignorant of the irony in that statement. "Look, you all need to start working together for a while or we'll never get out of the calm belt. Alex! We're going to dismantle the ship. You'll need to work on the keel, since well... I'm not sure i can get the seastone off safely." Alex nodded. "Right." The two stepped towards the ship. 

"Nail Remover!" Rex leaps into the air and slams his palm into the side of the ship, the force sending the nails flying out of each bored and landing on the ground behind them. "Keel Cutter!" Alex sends a concentrated slash down the keel, completely removing it from the rest of the ship. "Bow Buster!" Rex punches the front of the ship, causing the boards to fly off and land in piles around the boat. "Lumber Duster!" Alex slashes multiple times, cutting the rest of the ship into neat little hunks of lumber. 

"Wait... Why did you guys never use those moves in battle!?" Kaidou questions. "Eh? Why would we use dismantling moves in battle...? That's just silly. you're silly." Rex looks over the now fresh piles of lumber and nails.. bolts.. everything the ship was. "The supplies are safe at least." The extra sails were used as tends and tarps to keep the crew in shelter and to keep the supplies and personal items safe. "We'll need to find a massive tree though if we want to build a new ship." Alex nodded. "We'll have to go search for one."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 26, 2011)

*The World Pirates *
Annie crouched over Tarcell's unconscious body,  peering at the gunshot wound in his left shoulder. She was no surgeon, but ten years as an assassin and pistolera had given her more then enough experience with such injuries. The seastone bullet had left only a shallow entry wound and was still lodged within the muscle and sinew, just as she had designed it to. Annie produced a set of metal tweezers and set about retrieving the bullet. 

"You should leave that bullet inside him. Serves the bastard right," Raeyr grunted. The swordsman stood behind Annie, wiping Tarcell's blood from the highly polished surface of his blade.   

"Seastone don't come cheap fella," Annie muttered, her brow furrowed deep in concentration. 

A second later she raised the tweezers into the air. "Bingo." The seastone bullet was covered in blood but otherwise undamaged. Not surprising since it was one of the hardest substances in existence. Annie marveled at the jet black metal which glimmered underneath the coating of blood. This tiny little bullet was the ultimate equalizer in a world full of superpowered Devil Fruit users, capable of turning even gods into mere mortals. Any sniper worth his salt always carried at least one. Annie had four.

"Isn't it beautiful?" Annie said, producing a bandanna from her back pocket and wiping away the blood. 

Raeyr regarded the tiny slug with an unimpressed face and shrugged. "I'm a swordsman," he responded simply. 

Annie laughed. "Well I don't swing around a pigsticker for a living, but I can still appreciate a finely crafted blade." She turned around to face Raeyr and tipped the brim of her stetson hat. "Thanks for the assist Mr. Swordsman."

"I still owe you for that grenade you tossed at me you know."  

"You and two dozen other palooka's," Annie scoffed. She offered the swordsman a wry smirk as she walked past him. "Adios fella. Feel free to pay me back when I'm the strongest gunslinger in the world." 

Raeyr regarded her as she sauntered away to rejoin her crew. "Heh, I'll be the strongest swordsman in the world by then."


----------



## Gaja (Aug 27, 2011)

*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" - Mist Island*










​
He was back. His receptors were working, his wireless connection with the Orange Haro was now online, the data from the little guy now being accessed by Shishi, and replaying what has happened the shipwright of the World Pirates quickly knew who he was to beat up. And with Brolly waving and cheering for him Shishi focused his direct attention at his enemy, Krory Montebainne who was, lucky for Shishi, just in front of him. He would thank Brolly later. On the other hand the blue haired young man had freed his spear from the fork of Brolly and seemed rather displeased with the current development. Seeing that Shishi, despite being a android, wasted no time in exploiting that little opening.

"Don't you like having an opponent that's your size fight you?" His drill kept spinning every now and then, as if just to show that it could pierce Krory's body whenever it needed to. Though that wasn't all there was to it, Shishi's eyes flashed white briefly and the armor on Shishi's back clicked and opened up, releasing what looked like an engine. If Shishi could he would smile right now. Why? Because he would have to thank that bastard Moby for enabling him access to his primary energy system. The GN Drive, came to life in a matter of moments and started glowing bright green as Shishi pulled his drill back.



Inside his head a little blue monitor showed reading of the "warm up" of Shishi's energy drive, showing that it was at this point 60% operational. System Online, Weapons Online, Target Acquired. He had to admit, he felt good being back in his standard "skin" fighting alongside everybody. Krory meanwhile recognized that this guy would be a much bigger challenge then the little UFO/Mini Shishi from before, and accordingly he started charging his canon arm up, and preparing himself for the clash ahead. 

And as his goggles targeted the android with the big drill instead of a hand the Montebainne's eyes widened as Shishi's feet separated from the ground and he seemed to start gliding really really fast towards him. Much faster then he would be able to run anyways. Luckily for the Montebainne his arm canon was sufficiently charged and he released a massive yellow beam at his opponent. He wanted to end it, end it in one go and be done with it. And due to the assistance of his special targeting goggles he never missed such shots, so as the destruction of his beam ensued the young Krory felt pretty relieved that it was over. But his eyes would widen as he heard a voice behind him.

"You ready?"

But nothing could have prepared him for what was to come as Shishi launched his right fist in to Krory's face like a missile and sent the young man crashing in to a building with tremendous force. The rain still continued to fall, and rain drops glided down Shishi's metal body as he looked up towards the crash site. "My body is made of Camuy. I'm sure you're familiar with it. And thanks to me having my GN Drive my maneuvering capabilities are on a whole nother level then from what they were."

Standing up and using his spear to smash the wall beside him Krory slowly went back to his feet. Firing a small but fast laser that went just by Shishi's head the Montebainne took deep breaths as blood trickled down his forehead and from his mouth. He had never been hit like that in his life, two or three of his ribs were broken from the multiple impacts and his vision was messy along with his entire body shaking. This machine was a monster. Krory Montebainne though just gather blood in his mouth and spit it out on the rock on his right.

"Screw you machine. You think you've won? Let's see how you like it when your friend cook over there bites the dust along with your precious captain." His body was weak, yet a maniacal grin spread over Krory's features, foreshadowing that he had no pure intentions. The images of Patchie and Tarcell laying defeated on the ground wouldn't allow him to fall at least not until he did what he had to do. He'd blast this entire part of town in to oblivion with his ultimate attack, rather then face the shame of having failed his family again.

Pointing his gigantic canon arm at Shishi Krory's vision stabilized somewhat and his goggles locked in on the World Pirate. "You can evade it again but it still won't matter." A bright yellow light started shinning from the inside of the cannon, showing the build up of energy as Krory dropped his spear and used his other arm for support and spreading his feet to support the incoming blast. Meanwhile standing in the rain was Shishi who kept on looking at Krory as he initiated the attack. For a brief moment he turned his head and looked at the still quite jolly Brolly who was jumping up and down and watching the fight. "Huh. Thanks for looking out for me Master-Chef-Brolly. I'll be sure to try some new yummies later at the ship. Later..."

His focus once again turned towards Krory as the GN Drive on his back went up to 100% and lifted Shishi just a foot of the ground as the drill that was his left arm started spinning at full speed too. That's right, Brolly had promised to find a dish that Shishi could enjoy too. Being a machine that was a silly dream, but one that both "humans" of the World Pirates wanted to make true.

Meanwhile Krory build up energy in his canon arm up to maximum and in dramatic fashion yelled out. "This is it machine!!!" The initial blast that he fired pushed his entire body back but his stance held still as he launched his ultimate attack. That was it, there was no way for the android to run without leaving his friends to die. Such a good plan.

But at the instant that Krory launched his ultimate attack he saw Shishi fly directly in his direction, which shocked him somewhat. Was the android trully going to sacrifice himself for his crew? "Who the hell do you think I am?!?" Shishi yelled out as he attacked this guy head on. "I am Shishi, of the World Pirates. And we do not stand for any of this SHIT!!!" His speed was amazing as was the familiar motion of attacking, in pulling his drill back and throwing it forward almost like a punch. The drill expanded in size as the android attacked.

*"GIGA DRILL BREEEEAAAKERRR!!!"*​
The two attacks met head on and clashed, the beam vs the drill. But only one would win. And by piercing the beginning of the beam, Shishi continued to drill forward until he reached the canon itself, and his charge didn't end there as he made contact with the drill core and a small explosion ensued, one that destroyed the building around the two. "This is it huh? This is how I die?" Krory asked Shishi who was right in front of him as light was all around them.

The building was breaking apart, fire was everywhere, debris falling to the ground, and out of it jumped Shishi. Just narrowly avoiding having the entire building fall on his head the android landed on his feet and rose to his full height, and then it was shown that he was carrying an unconscious Krory in his arm. "This is not how you die human. That attack was strong though, 10 days ago it probably would have beaten me. But now..." He put the body to the ground as rain slowly fell on top of the fire and broken building. Shishi looked at Duke who was fighting, Rush, Kaya, Brolly and Annie. "but not now. Now I have to win, every time."

And with that the World Pirates had cleaned out all the Montebainne family members, all except one. Gon Montebainne, the man Duke Kaiser was fighting. And with a simple leap Shishi's body landed next to Brolly as both figures turned around and watched their proud captain do battle. "Did you miss me buddy?" Shishi asked as he put his arm over the shoulder of the fork wielding chef. And so _Forky_ and _Drilly_ stood there, friends back together.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 27, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights *
Clemens stared wide eyed at Braska through a veil of matted red locks that clung limply to the sides of her rain soaked face. She gripped the railing tightly for purchase as a churning spray of water gushed all around her feet. The color suddenly drained out of her face turning it a ghostly shade of paper white. _Was there anything she could do?_ She glanced at the raging sea all around them and the menacing storm clouds that seemed to stretch forever in every direction. Even if she could carry them all through a mirror, there was no where to warp them to. The next island was still very far out of her range, as was the island they had left behind. Then of course there was the size of the ship. She had never warped anything of that magnitude before, wasn't even sure if she could in fact.   

Clemens turned her wild eyed gaze back to Braska. She repeated his question again. _Was there something she could do?_ Not likely, other then prolong their inevitable destruction at sea. She was too ashamed to tell Braska this, and instead nodded. A grim look of determination appeared on her face, her green eyes blazing with fire. For their sake she had to try. 

"Here goes nothing!"

Up ahead a hundred foot wave careened towards them. Clemens had to move fast. 

*"Mirror!"* 

_Three years ago in Marineford...
Clemens knelt over the waste basket, retching violently. "Oh that was foul!" 

Dr. James Hawkins, the World Government's foremost Devil Fruit scientist (in his opinion at least), stood behind her, studiously taking notes. "This effect is very common. The initial discomfort should pass quickly," he said authoritatively, a subtle hint of amusement in his voice as if he had seen this happen many times before. 

Clemens wiped her mouth with the back of one trembling hand.  "Are you sure that it took?" she asked uncertainly. "The devil fruit I mean. I think I just hurled breakfast, lunch and dinner into this thing." 

Hawkins nodded. "Oh yeah, it took. Digestion isn't necessary. See the moment you swallow even a tiny bit of a devil fruit, its properties are automatically imparted into your system." 

"Wonderful..." Clemens muttered. 

When she heard that the World Government scientists were looking for qualified Marine candidates to become devil fruit users, Clemens had jumped at the opportunity. She had seen firsthand the amazing powers that the Admirals wielded, some almost god like in nature. If she could have just a fraction of that kind of power then she knew it would be enough to carry her all the way to the top, the first female Fleet Admiral. And though she would miss swimming (in Water 7 you learned how to swim before you learned how to walk), and feeling the ocean on her body, she felt it was a small price to pay.  

Clemens stood up and stared self consciously at herself, looking for some outward change in her appearance, a hint of the new person she had become. She noticed a mirror hanging on the wall and walked towards it. Her face was a bit flushed, but otherwise she appeared fine. "I don't feel any different..."

"Sometimes the effects aren't immediately apparent at first." Hawkins replied. "Don't try and force your ability. Just relax." 

Clemens sighed. "How can I relax when I-" Her jaw dropped at what she saw in the mirror. Clemens own reflection smiled at her and winked playfully. "Did you see that?" Clemens exclaimed.  

Hawkins glanced over her shoulder. "See what?" 

"My reflection. It mov-"

Clemens melted into the mirror in a flash of light, her voice echoing behind her. Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong certainly got the shock of his life when a screaming red head came flying through the mirror in his office and landed spread eagle on his desk. Archer looked up at the ceiling and bowed his head reverently in prayer. "Thank you Kame-sama..." he muttered, a single tear of happiness streaming down his face. _

_Right now..._
Clemens heard her name being called as if from the other side of a wall. Slowly she came to and opened her eyes. The first thing she became aware of was the thundering headache she felt, as if a Marine honor brigade was firing off a 21 gun salute in her head. The second thing was Braska crouched over her, a worried look on his face. The knight held Lucy in his right arm. The girl looked positively terrified. Clemens blinked in surprise at them and then at the clear blue sky above. They were out of the storm. 

"You did it," Braska said. 

"I did?" 

The memory came flooding back to her in that instant. She had formed a mirror just as a colossal wave was about to crash over the ship. The mirror warped them away, ship and all, in a bright flash of light. Clemens had struggled to keep a connection on the ship as they were flung through the bone chilling cold and darkness of the mirror void. She vaulted them as far as she could through the void, hoping to appear in a calmer part of the sea. In that moment she felt an explosion of pain course through her body the likes of which she never thought possible, and she began losing her tenuous grip. As her mind wavered in and out, she could hear Braska scream something through the void, then darkness. 

Clemens slowly sat up, taking a moment to clear her aching head. Her face turned a sickly shade of green. "Excuse me!" Clemens exclaimed, before dashing to the railing and upchucking over the side.


----------



## Kuno (Aug 27, 2011)

*Pandora...*

?Very impressive.?  Ruark grinned at the little man with the glasses.  ?Maybe next time you can do it a little faster though it was fun to watch.?  he chuckled as Dude laughed still riding on the massive skag.

?Oh Shinpachi that was great!?  Tony rushed at him and threw herself into his arms to give him a massive hug then a smacked a kiss on his cheek.

?Well that was fun but we need to figure out what to do with him.?  Ruark pointed at the prone body of the man they were sent to deal with.

?We could tie him up and take him to T.K.?  Tony suggested with a shrug as she pulled away from her friend and walked over.  She pulled some long pieces of plastic from her pocket and zip-tied his hands behind him and his ankles together.  

Ruark walked over and lifted the guy.  ?Why don't we use that beast to haul him.  I'm not going to lug his ass back there in this heat.?  He walked over and tossed Nine-toes over the skag's back behind Dude.  

?You don't mind do you Scar??  Dude laughed at the low growl the creature gave.  ?Don't worry it won't be too long.?

The group began to make their way back to T.K. Baha.  The trip was much less eventful on the way back then it was on the way there, though the heat was bad and they walked in a companionable silence.  Dude was whistling and sometimes breaking into song, the skag joining him with low growls and howls much to the chagrin of the others.  Tony would look around the group but would blush when her eyes fell on Sougo and she continued to wonder about her own feelings.  

It wasn't long before they approached the broken down house they had left.  "Hmm... smells like off-worlder. How are you liking our planet anyways?" 

?It has been a real treat.?  Ruark shook his head and looked up at the sky.  ?Very welcoming.?

Dude and Scar were singing a bit and the blind man turned his head and looked horrified, he knew the sounds of that particular skag.  ?Get him gone!?  He exclaimed but the creature began to gag.  All heads turned toward him as his body continued to contract, making disgusting sounds.  

?You okay boy??  Dude said with concern, he actually come to enjoy the animal.  Another contraction followed by a very wet sound as the contents of it's stomach emptied.  Laying before him was a leg.

?Oh gross...?  Tony groaned turning away.  ?It had eaten someone's leg...?  

?Really Dude, you find the most interesting...?  Ruark looked closer.  ?Don't worry it isn't real.  It is a prosthetic one.?

?Aw...is your tummy all empty now??  Dude patted the big brute's side and he looked up happily.

?Well all be damned!?  T.K. Exclaimed and began to laugh.  ?I guess he decided to give it back after all.?

?That's yours??  Tony said looking between the two.

?Ayup.  Why don't you bring that over here you pup!?  He said toward Ruark.

?First Rakk juices now Skag juices.  This keeps getting better and better.?  He mumbled the smile faltering as he picked up the leg and tossed it toward the old man.  

?Thank ya kindly.?  he grinned putting it into place.  ?So you deal with Nine-toes??

?He is right here.?  Dude turned Scar around and rolled the body off, it landed with a thump in the dirt.  ?He isn't dead though.?

?Then why did you bring him here!?  T.K. Said, his blind eyes wide behind his dark glasses.

?Seemed the right thing to do at the time.?  Dude shrugged and they all looked at the man.


----------



## Zoidberg (Aug 27, 2011)

The _Courageous_ was a good vessel. It's served the marines for 10 years, under different captains. Although it lacked the heavier guns of the newer Marine ships, it was still formidable. Few pirate ships stood a chance against the _Courageous_ in West Blue. It was crewed by marine veterans, the toughest West Blue had to offer, and more often than not those who served on board this vessel were sent to some of the more dangerous parts of the world, like the Grand Line.

That is what Flynn Wiskers, current captain of the _Courageous_ thought when he saw his first mate hanging below the crow's nest of the ship by his neck. When he ordered his crew to cut him down he was already dead.

"Who would've done this?" Wiskers' second mate asked when he and his captain had a private meeting in the Captain's cabin. 

"It couldn't have been one of the crew. Dougman didn't have any enemies." The Captain replied.

"You think someone snucked on board?"

"We're in the middle of the ocean guarding a sunken treasure fleet. Care to explain how they got on board, first mate Chaps?"

The newly promoted marine's brow furrowed. "Maybe the killer snuck in when we left port a few days ago, sir?"

Wiskers considered this for a moment. "Plausible." He opened a desk cabinet and revealed a dossier. "I've got the records of all the crewmen on board. Call everyone to the deck. Let's settle this once and for all."

Ten minutes later all sixty-seven crew members of the _Courageous_ were lined up on deck. This included everyone from the cannoneers to the cook. Wiskers was standing in front of them, the dossier in hand. "Looks like everyone's here." He said. "I want everyone to report in when their names are-"

BOOM 

Several patrol boats sailed towards the _Courageous_, or at least what was left of it. Apparently something caused its gunpowder barrels to explode catastrophically. They weren't exactly sure what had happened, but that was the least of their concerns. Right now, they needed to rescue any survivors before they froze to death. 


"Impressive explosion, my dear Jun. I could see the smoke trail even from here." Rek said as his bodyguard boarded their ship. "I'm surprised that you're still alive."

Jun's shrugged, and rung out her hair. The explosion was bigger than she expected, and it was a good thing she was strong enough to rip holes through the vessel or else she wouldn't have escaped. "A simple task. It is done. They shall take advantage. The chaos shall provide ample distraction."

"It had better. I'm not exactly comfortable with attacking our best protection against the pirates outside the reef."

"In adversity there is strength."

"Your wisdom leaves me in awe as always." Rek rolled his eyes. "At the very least, we found the wreck. Extraction will begin tomorrow. I need you to be ready for emergencies."

"I am always ready." Jun said, before retiring to her room.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 27, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line

Lysander Sa'lis
​*

It had been a few weeks since Galahad had visited him in his quarters in Marineford and passed him the suspect letter from his father. It had been a strange document to say the least bu who was he to question one of the most powerful World Nobles there was. Even though he also held the title he was still a young, inexperienced boy when it came to politics and the world, even if he considered himself full of intelligence and wisdom. Rain poured heavily upon the port of Marineford as Lysander strode down the the dock in his regal marine attire, fancier than anyones of his rank naturally. An aid jogged at his side to keep up with his quick pace holding an umbrella over his head while getting soaked herself. A pair of marine soldiers marched at his back also covered in the pouring rain but unlike Lysander they did not care about damp hair. Lastly two skankly dressed women ravished in diamonds nad jewelry clung to the Lieutenant Commanders waist in a drunken stumble, while he supported each around the waists with his own arms. He had been informed of a new mission assigned to him of great importance, little did he know this mission would bring him the greatest of adventures in the months to come. All he cared about was the word important labelled against the title of his mission, even if it had only been placed there to inspire the power hungry marine officer. A World Noble needed to have his ego fed even if he was a soldier in your army. That was the world they lived in.

As Lysander reached his ship, the Blazing Beauty, his men were already preparing it's departure while a Captain stood sternly at it's ramp. Upon arriving the handsome snob mushed away the two women into the rain, much to their displeasure which caused them to storm off in a huff, and focused his attention of his "superior". That was the offical term for those of a higher rank than he was even if he saw himself as their betters none the less. 
*"So what do you have for me, Captain?" *The blonde haired Saint asked as he flicked back his hair in a smooth and elegent motion. The tall, muscular Captain let out a small sigh and began his annual humouring of the World Noble. All the officers did it, they knew the drill.
"Did you not read the details of the report Lieutenant Commander?" The slim man gave his head a small shake and let out his trademark laugh.
*"Fufufufufufu. I'm exceedingly busy for such things. Fill me in, please."* The please is what made the arrogance bearable. The Captain pinched the bridge of his nose and began to read the document.
"There has been word of mouth of a few problems in Alabasta, we're unsure what of or who is causing it. You are to travel there and investigate the situation, if the culprits are found you're to call in for reinforcements from the nearest marine base or the Shichibukai present on the island and not get involved personally. However, by our understanding you should come into no hosilities yourself." The World Noble flicked his hair once more and rolled his eyes.
*"I assure you, my Captain, I will easily put down any villians in Alabasta, fear not." *The Captain blinked, did the man just completely ignore everything he just said? Just then one of the higher ranking soliders upon the Blazing Beauty crew leant forwards and covered his mouth to shield his words from his officer.
"We'll call in for help, don't worry Captain." With that the Captain stepped aside and allowed Lysander and his bodyguards to join the rest of the crew upon the vessel. It would be quite a jounrey the famous island of sand but an exciting one none the less.

Upon the deck of the Blazing Beauty the World Noble strode directly to a make shift shelter put together by his men. This allowed him to stand outside but out of the rain and give orders. He could not let his hair get ruined by the merciless drizzle now could he however his voice was still needed upon the deck of his ship. With a swift swipe of his gloved hand he caught the attention of his crew. They all quickly stood at attention, serving their Saint loyally to the dying breath. 
"Sir!" They all bellowed out professionally. Lysander was the least professional member of this crew after all.
*"We head to Alabasta, quite the journey so make sure enough fine food is packed and the likes. I'd hate to make stops in... dirty aired islands with no civilization and manners now. You know the drill."* At that they increased their speed of preparing the vessel. Now they would wait to see if any one else had been assigned to his crew for the mission. Lysander knew there had been a list of people joining somewhere, but he never got round to reading it. All the drinking and splashing beli simply took up too much time.

*~The Road to Alabasta Arc Part One Begin~​**​*


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Wait... Why did you guys never use those moves in battle!?" Kaidou questions. "Eh? Why would we use dismantling moves in battle...? That's just silly. you're silly." Rex looks over the now fresh piles of lumber and nails.. bolts.. everything the ship was. "The supplies are safe at least." The extra sails were used as tends and tarps to keep the crew in shelter and to keep the supplies and personal items safe. "We'll need to find a massive tree though if we want to build a new ship." Alex nodded. "We'll have to go search for one."



*Green cloaks - Ral*

"what?s up with ya all? Is it today the day of "hit Ral" perhaps?"he asked sarcastically as he rubbed the bump he had now because of Rex?s fist. Watching how the brothers used some impressive moves to dismantle the ship and hearing Kaidou?s question, he arrived to the same conclusion as Rex"You heard it, i~diot, i~diot"he said starting to make fun of the gunner once again.

Though he stopped as soon as he heard all the tree stuff"A big one?"he asked thinking a little about the matter, he remembers having seen something like that somewhere...seconds passed before he could realize where he did see it."Oh I saw a goddamn big one when we were flying!! though I don?t know how far from here it is but it should be in that direction!"he said pointing into the thick forest ahead.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 27, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ Grand Line?

Braska Hextor​*
The knight felt dread within his heart at the situation. They had bested a marine headquarters and survived a Vice Admiral, but their lives were at stake due to a storm. These were the trials of the sea, the outcomes all pirates, marines, sailors feared for there was no worse enemy than an anger sea. Braska did his best to keep a controlled exterior while tightly keeping Lucy to his person for safety, his gaze directed to the red head ex-marine with a power he could only consider remarkable. Now he was resting his hopes upon her and that ability. If unable he would have to find another way to overcome this storm but it did not seem likely. Much to the knights relief Clemens sucked up her courage and agreed to see what she could do which was more than one could ask of her. The mirror grew around them and the ship, her eyes gleaming with that alluring sight. Braska's eyes flickered between his crewmember at a 100 foot wave racing towards them with a face of urgency. Would it hit them first or would Clemens pull out their escape? In those next few seconds the question would be answered. Lucy gripped the swordsmens arm tightly as she felt the tension surrounding the crew. 
_'Come on Clemens...!'_ He thought.

Then it happened. A swirling glow that filled their gazes and inhaled the entire ship along with the crew. With Sendo out cold and Clemens focusing on saving the crew it gave Braska the chance to view what was occuring. It was outstanding yet unbelievable. It felt like they were travelling a mile a minute through the endless void of the mirror. 
*"You can do this!"* Eventually, thanking the Gods, they exploded through into a calm sea and clear sky part of Grand Line. The first thing to smack the knight in the face was a bit of a headache and a pounding in his stomach as if he needed the vomited out his guts. With all his resolve and composure he was able to hold back the overwhelming feeling, somehow, and quickly returned his attention to the saviour who had collapsed on the deck. While keeping hold a dizzy Lucy in his right arm he dashed over to his fallen comrade and crouched over her.
*"Clemens! Clemens!"* The knight called out a few times as he attempted to wake her as well as make her a little more comfortable. She had not moved something this large before, it must have taken a massive toll on her body. That is what Braska thought anyway. After a few moments of worry the ex-marine slowly came around with a dazed look on her face. Upon seeing her awake a smile touched the warriors lips with relief.
*"You did it."* He stated. Clemens repied with disbelief. Her disbelief was followed by the sudden urge to vomitted which lead her to sprint over to the side of the ship and hurl over the side. A tad of concern sat on the Revolutionary Captains expression but he figured that was a natural side effect of the ability. 

Next there was someone else in need. Sendo lay out cold under the mast with a massive bump on his head. The knight set the dizzy Lucy down against the side of the ship and quickly strode over to his second fallen crewmember. This one however needed more than a slap on the face. He carefully pulled the revolutionary from under the fallen mast and lay him on his back over the deck.
*"He took quite the nasty blow, he shall certainly need some checking on. I am not much of a doctor, though."* Just then Lucy's voice peeked over the ship as she had found her way to her feet and was peering over the ships rail.
*"Everybody, there's an island!" *The young girl said with a bit of joy. She was not a big fan of staying on the waters too long. Braska pushed himself to his feet and followed the girls gaze over the waters. Clemens certainly had moved them far for there was no sign of any island where they encounter the storm. It was a large island, dark and grim with an industrial look to the city upon its' shores. A series of ships sat at the dock and a tall tower was stationed in the centre. It stretched up so high the top disappeared into the clouds. Something about this place put the Knight on edge, it was unsafe and errie yet they had no choice. Sendo would need checking on and the Glowing Future needed repairs.
*"We should dock here and get the ship seen to as quickly as possible, not to mention Sendo. If he wakes he shall still need some looking after, a blow like that could be very dangerous." *He passed a look back to Clemens, the concern still sitting on his expression.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 27, 2011)

*The World Pirates...*
After ransacking the nearby gunshop (as well as a jewelery store) Annie soon found Brolly and the strange looking robot among a stretch of ruined buildings. They were standing shoulder to shoulder and seemed to be celebrating their victories. It was almost surreal to see these two strange looking figures exchanging bro fists as if they were best friends, and only served to remind her that despite all of her own personal eccentricities (a gun toting seventeen year old whose idea of flirting was firing rocket launchers) she was probably the most normal member of this crew. She found an odd sense of comfort in this fact. 

Annie flopped down beside them with a tired sigh, resting her elbows on her knees. There was still one battle left to be determined it seemed, not surprisingly their captains. She eyed the robot with a curious stare. He reminded her of the mini who had invited her onto the Norseman, only on steroids. It looks like someone got an upgrade, she thought to herself. Annie reached inside her min leather jacket and produced a silver flask. She took a sip and grimaced slightly, feeling the alcohol burn down the back of throat and into the core of her body. It felt damn good. Annie offered the flask to her two new comrades. 

"I don't know if robots drink..." she said, before pausing and staring at Brolly. "Uh and whatever you are," she told the chef with an amiable smirk. Annie still wasn't quite sure if Brolly was a him or a her. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
_A fourteen year old Annie sat at the end of a fancy banquet table, a bored look on her face as the old lady droned on and on. She glanced at the other girls that sat on either side of the long rectangular table, looking all prim and proper in their formal wear, hands neatly clasped over their laps. Annie was dressed in much the same way, her ash blond hair done up in a fashionable style. Their instructor, a mean old bitch by the name of Madam Ophelia, paced back and forth among them. She was a tall and trim woman just entering middle age, but the only sign of this was a single gray streak that ran up the middle of her raven black hair. She spoke in a soft and polite voice, which belied her true nature, that of a natural born killer. 

"There may be times when the mission calls for deep cover. Maybe your target will be a nobleman and you have to make his death look like an accident. As female assassins we are uniquely suited for these types of missions in ways that our male counterparts are not. This is why we train you in things such as proper etiquette and dancing..." 

Annie barely suppressed a chuckle. To her that just sounded like a fancy way of describing a whore. But she was no whore, she was the best goddamn assassin that Oda had ever seen fit to grace the earth, and the future greatest gunslinger of the age. Madam Ophelia paused behind Annie and favored her with a demure smile. Annie wasn't fooled though. There were hidden daggers behind that smile. "Tell me *Anne*..." 

Annie rolled her eyes as she was addressed as Anne.

"Which fork do we use during the first course salad?" 

Annie stared at the veritable arsenal of silverware assembled before her. Until fairly recently she had thought that a fork was just a fork and a spoon was just a spoon. "Um...well I reckon it's-" 
*
WHACK!*

Annie winced as she felt a sharp slap against her ear. Madam Ophelia stared at her sternly. "Lose the country bumpkin accent my dear. This is a lesson in subterfuge, to be someone you're not," she said. It took all of Annie's willpower not to reach for the gun holstered to her thigh. The only thing that held her back was the knowledge that this old battle axe would jam a fork in her neck before she could even pull the trigger. 

Madam Ophelia smiled. "Good you've finally learned to control your temper. Now please continue..." 

Annie cleared her throat and picked up a tiny three pronged fork. When she spoke, her native West Blue lilt and cadence were gone, replaced by a sweet and soft voice. "I do believe that this is the fork you are looking for Madam Ophelia. Also known as the trident fork." 

For a brief second Annie thought that the woman would snatch the fork out of her hand at super speed and jab it in one of her eyes, but instead she simply patted Annie on the shoulder and continued on to the next girl. Annie shuddered slightly as she passed, and promised herself that next time it would her teaching the lesson next time._


----------



## Vergil (Aug 27, 2011)

*Ravan Kern.*

*Grefgar Island*

The low murmur in the stone wall chapel came to a halt as the worshippers heard the familiar door creak open and the slow yet assured footsteps echoing off the hard floor. Silence was paramount when he was in the room, he would not tolerate anything more. The sun shone warmly through the beautifully, hand painted stained glass and there was an odd smell in the air; a mix of lavender and roses, from the plants that were placed all around the Chapel. 

Some people wondered (to themselves of course) that had he been anyone else, that he would have been laughed out of the island and called mad. Ravan was different, he could save them. He walked past a giant, large statue of the man he had seen and who had spoken to him. His True Father – a bearded, muscular man who had a forgiving smile and a Spear. Ravan bowed at the white statue’s feet in humility and respect.

He gazed out from behind his wooden pulpit, a white and golden hood covering his face as he looked down. The worshippers also looked down in reverence. The atmosphere became somewhat warmer whenever he was in the room.

“Brothers and Sisters, thank you for coming today. The sins of man are great and numerous and at every point in our lives we succumb to the temptations of the flesh. By coming here, you have taken the first step towards your salvation. A chance to go to the Land of Our Father and bask in bliss at his glory.”

“It is however not enough to simply pray for your own salvation. Such thoughts are selfish, for us truly to be allowed to enter the Golden Gates of Heaven, we must try to change the world around us. We must have others see the light, just as you have!”

“Change the World! Say it with me!”

“Change the World!” the crowd repeated in unison and in delight. His sermons had started only 3 years ago when he was 17. His work helped everyone, the poor, the elderly, the jobless. In return for his aid they had to attend a sermon, they did so and found that his words resonated with them. He had quite the following now.

“I have seen it! I’ve been told! This Age of Pirates is the work of the Devil himself! A devil that has corrupted the hearts and souls of men, women and even our once innocent children! Look around the world. Children who should be happily playing in the gardens being forced into pirate crews. Into slavery and being corrupted to be just as heinous as their masters! Our women are left with no husbands, left alone as the men selfishly go off to pusue riches. Yes, to feed their family, but at the cost of the hard graft that we put in. They look for an easy way out! This is nothing but laziness and greed! And then, our so called protectors, the World Government, they are no different – just as bad as the criminals they try to catch! All there is, is a clamour for gold, treasure and riches.  Not only that, but power.” Ravan was animated behind his pulpit throwing his arms every which way and now had them raised to the ceiling, towards the face of his Father and slowly he brought his hands to his heart. 

He took off his hood, revealing his beautiful face. Truly he was the son of God. His blonde hair shone as if the sun had originated from his head, his pale white skin, pure like fresh snow and his eyes were as blue as the clearest oceans. There was an audible moan from some of the teenage girls who saw him not only as their saviour but as their idol.

“That thirst for power is no more evident than in the existence of the Fruits of the Devil. Fruits that promise abilities to change yourself into some sort of god. There are those that would think themselves as one. Think that they can truly rule the world and believe that there is none more powerful than they.”

He looked back to the statue and smiled “How wrong they are. How Wrong They Are!! Our Father watches over all of us! Our Father has spoken to us through me He has told us all to rid this world of the corruption in this world. Rid this world of the Devil Fruits and their users and also those corrupted by its touch through association.”

He knelt on the ground and clutched his heart,

“What a sad world we live in. What a horrid world this is, where brothers must fight each other, where Sisters must fight each other, for all those who are out there are your brothers and sisters. All of them! But they have been turned. Turned by the Sins of the Land. Turned to the point where they cannot be saved.” Ravan eyes shed tears, “I cry for them, not out of sadness but of happiness. When they are released by our blades then they shall go to our Father, who will forgive them.”

“Let us pray for their souls.”

“Dear father who art in Heaven, forgive those who have been corrupted by the temptations of the Devil. They know not what they do. Give us the strength to defeat them, to send them to thee, where you shall lovingly embrace them. Give us strength to resist the evils of this world, to keep our hearts pure and good. Keep our resolve strong, our Hearts just and our Minds clear. Amen.”

“Amen.” They repeated.


Ravan stood up and looked at the gathered masses. They were truly on the path of righteousness. “There is much work to be done but we set sail soon. The work on the  is almost complete. This glorious ship – the Halo, shall carry us safely through the treacherous waters of this Grand Line. You all shall be my crew and more shall join us. Every island we visit, we shall enlighten more! To work my Brothers and Sisters! We shall usher this world To a New Age, even if it comes kicking and screaming!”

There was a cheer, more like a roar from those gathered in attendance. They stood up and gave thunderous applause to this man. He started three years ago, giving his considerable wealth to help those who needed it, saving the most desperate and giving them a purpose in life. They were grateful and in debt to him, more so though to God, who had helped them through Ravan. He was the prophet – the True Son. 

He walked through the crowd who parted, hands reaching out to touch him and receive a small part of his godly aura. Some people fainted as they did so, unable to bear it. But whilst they clamoured for his attention, they knew not to go too far; as Ravan was greeted by the sunlight he was also greeted by the man who had dared to question him. He was tied, stripped naked and rocks were being thrown by the children and adults alike at this heretic. He was long passed dead but still they threw.

Ravan held up his arms and they stopped. He took out a match and lit it, putting the flame with the dry wood that was around him. “With this, his soul will be sent up to Our Father. May you find happiness in a better place.” The wood caught fire quickly and Ravan knelt and prayed for his soul, as did the rest of the group. 

This small island was his. His followers were many, but still there were more on the island that needed to be converted. He would find them. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 28, 2011)

*Iron Mask vs. Emperor*​*Masked Deception​*
The ground seemed to tremble as Falgor, captain of the Iron Mask Pirates and Duke Kaiser, captain of the World Pirates clashed. In truth, the ground beneath everyone was shaking mainly because of Duke's devil fruit abilities and the iron constructs Falgor repeatedly shot out of his finger tips. 

*"Tetsu Tetsu no Chain Gate!"* He shouted, raising his his hands and after that, iron shot forward in the forms of large gray chains. They went at Duke like two vicious vipers, but this wasn't the first time Duke had fought against someone like this. Viktor, the head of Rumboar Factory could utilize objects in his factory the same way. The captain ducked and dodged, using his slender, yet muscular frame to stay on his feet and out of the chains. At the same time, he advanced, getting closer to Falgor. Falgor was no fool, realizing this quickly, the 'Iron Mask' glares and takes a step backward, still sending iron chains at his foe. However, Duke merely grins and as one of the chains shot forward, Duke grabbed it with his hand. Falgor's eyes widened as Duke used the amazing strength that always suprised anyone who thought he'd purely rely on his devil fruit. Duke pulled and then threw Falgor high into the air, before yanking the chain back down and placing a knuckle right in his face. "Stay down!"  Duke yelled as Falgor was slammed into the ground, causing dirt to spew up.

Duke unballed his fist, teeth still gritted. He had to admit.... Falgor was incredibly, tough. Hopefully, he'd take his advice and stay down. Of course, he doesn't, though. Falgor stood to his feet once more, his black top now ripped and torn. His body had scratches all over it from the impact and there appeared to be a crack in his mask. Yet, he was still grinning.

* "I have no intention of losing to you!"* He yelled.* "The treasure of this island will be mine... I don't care how many women and children dye, or how many homes I burn, I'll take the treasure with me."* He then casts a look over to Gon who was currently battling Kent. *"With or without my temporary allies..."* He said, with a slight smirk. Then he raised his arms and starts to laugh... *"Get ready!"* He roared. *"TETSU TETSU NO SCALES!"* With this attack, Falgor's entire body becomes coated in grey iron. Even his clothes were now iron. He had a full body suit of armor on. *"Come at me." *He stated simply, now looking directly at Duke's eyes.

The captain frowned... "This is going to be annoying." He muttered, before taking a step forward and shouting, "Soru!" He dissapeared into the winds and over Falgor, bringing his leg down. The impact made a small shockwave and Falgor's knees buckle from the force, but he is not in anyway harmed. Now it was his turn. Falgor grinned and before Duke can get away from him, Falgor's arms shoot up and grab Duke's leg, squeezing it so that bones can be heard cracking. Once he decided that was enough pain, Falgor simply launched Duke through the air and into a nearby tree, which falls down.*"Tetsu Tetsu no Rain!"* He roared, still not finished. From his body came blades of iron, shooting into the air and then falling back down over the location Duke had been knocked too. Duke's eyes widen as he sees thin iron swords fall down, he rolled to the side, trying his best to avoid them. However, a large scream can be heard as the iron swords finally land on something. Falgor smirks. Looks like the red-haired bastard wasn't good enough to survive. Still smiling, he starts to walk away and towards the villagers who were still trying to escape. The treasure would be his, no matter who stood in his way. Suddenly, someone flew down from the sky and their fist slammed into Falgor's arm as he raised it to defend himself. 

*"Shit!" * The man cried out, as he looked through dust to see Duke. The pirate captain had attacked from above, using what appeared to be an aerial attack. The pure power behind his fist caused the scales to shake and crack. Falgor's eyes widened as he looked down at his armor, which was now breaking apart. Suddenly, it exploded, sending sharp iron shards everywhere on the battlefield. Duke landed squarely on his feet and smiles, standing up to full height. *"How!? You should be dead!" *Falgor yelled, pointing a finger at Duke. Duke grinned, "My technique... Body Double!" Duke announced. Suddenly, a diagram shows up on the screen explaining the mechanics of the Body Double technique. Quite simply, it was fooling the enemy through an inflatable dummy brought to life so it could pretend to be the user. "Didn't mean to waste my dummy, though..." He muttered, shoving hands in his pocket. Falgor glared, *"Damnit!"* This bastard continually pulled tricks out of nowhere and he was making a mockery of the Iron Mask... It was then that he realized it. He raised his trembling hands to his face and instead of feeling cold iron, he felt the warm flesh of his own skin. The mask had been broken by this bastard's attack. Now his face was fully visible. The Iron Mask Pirates, broken, just like the Montenbainne family, but still awake suddenly became even more silent. The man standing there wasn't the captain.

He may have dressed, walked, and smelt like the captain, but he was far cry from the true honorable man. His fully visible face showed that. "What..." One of the pirates spoke, a tear coming down from his eye. His mask lay by him, broken, much like Falgor's. "IS THIS DECEPTION, CAPTAIN!?" he asked, slamming his fists into the ground. Falgor, bent over and trying to pick up his mask shook his head and stood to his feet. He then smirked, a certain sinisterness to the smile and looking in the direction of his subordinate he chuckles. *"Shut up. I'm not your captain." *That face, the true face of 'Falgor'... It was on a bounty poser, retired of course. Because that person had been in disguise for sometime. 

*Cort 'The Mask'
Bounty: 12,000,000*​


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2011)

*Clover Island*

Dapper had been looking through several small gem stones in one of the shops, with Ten standing just beside the doorway with her arms crossed. Dapper indeed would have likely been shot at or chased out of town if not for everyone believing he was Ten's pet. "Do you think Ursla would like this one?" Dapper asked Ten, holding up a small round blue gem. 

"I don't know." Ten said, giving the stone a quick glance. Dapper placed it back on the shelf and sighed. "Hm, I don't think I can afford these anyway." He eyed a small rag doll on another shelf. It wore a little suit and tie and had a big goofy grin painted on it's face. "She might like this."

"You don't know how to shop for women."

"That hurts coming from you of all people..." Dapper sulked.

-----

About an hour later the crew met up outside the hunting lodge again. Dapper was once again pirched on Ten's head as he greeted the group. "Alright, I think I might have a lead. I'm not making any promises though."

"This seems pointless."

"Why so negative?! I told you it might take some time, ya know!" Dapper shouted down at Ten. "Alright, alright. Cool it down. Now what did you find out exactly?" Sandrei asked with a smile. 

Dapper collected himself put one of his wings to his head thinking back to what Lynch said. "Well, there's some old inventor named Tip who lives up the mountain. I'm thinking he may be our guy."

"It's a bit of a hunch, but it might be the same guy." Ursla said as she shrugged it off. "Even so, we might as well get a move on now. It'll be dark in a few hours, and this doesn't seem like a place to be walking around the woods at night."

As the group headed out of the village, Lynch stepped outside the lodge. Agnes flew onto his shoulder as he narrowed his eyes at the crew making their way into the woods. *"Yup, I don't think I like 'em either, girl. Them lookin' fer that there Tip fella just means more trouble fer me."*


----------



## Vergil (Aug 28, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

It was a state of dreamless blackness, meaning that when Sendo did wake up he did so with a yell, with his arms over his head to protect him from the impact that had already occurred. The last thing he remembered was the Crow’s Nest heading towards him and the torrential rain and winds battering the ship and so was utterly confused at the calm scene around him. 

The confusion didn’t help his head and he was struck with fear as he struggled to talk, but eventually words did come out as the wires in his brain untangled. 

“…Is everyone ok..?” he asked quietly and clutched his head. He saw Clemens at the side of the ship throwing up, Lucy shaken but ok and Braska over him looking in concern. He was satisfied that everyone was fine “Ugh…”

His eyes became heavy and he fell into an involuntary sleep, accompanied by a loud snore.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights: Through the Looking Glass* 
Clemens finished vomiting her lungs over the side (that's what it felt like to her anyway) and leaned her head wearily against the battered railing. She took a few deep breaths, trying to center herself. Long distance mirror jumps usually were taxing, but this one had been real a doozy. She couldn't help but stare in disbelief at the clear blue sky, not a single trace of the fierce storm that had almost killed them all. By all rights she should've felt that jubilant rush of exhilaration which all survivors felt after narrowly avoiding a certain brush with death. That and the pride of knowing that she had actually warped an entire ship, a friggin ship, halfway across the sea. There was none of these positive emotions however. All she felt was a strange sense of unease, and she couldn't exactly explain why. 

She got back to much steadier feet. Braska was already in the process of helping out the unconscious Sendo. Clemens took note of the blow Sendo had suffered. She wasn't a doctor, but she had experience as a basic field medic during her stormy tenure aboard the Dark Justice. As Clemens went to retrieve the medical kit from below deck, Lucy excitedly announced the presence of an island in the distance. Clemens froze mid motion. Suddenly she felt that sense of unease become more pronounced. An island? That couldn't be right. She leaned over the port side railing and sure enough there it was in the distance, glimmering like a haven for all wayward sailors. 

"This can't be..." she muttered under her breath. Until now her best jump had been just short of three miles, when she had evacuated all those children from the school. That jump had taken a lot out of her, but now all of a sudden she was warping ships across untold leagues. Clemens furrowed her brow in thought. Something just didn't fit here. She noticed Braska staring at her, and could tell by the look on his face that he sensed her unease. Clemens thought about telling him that none of this should be possible, that they should all be drifting along the raging sea on the scrap wood remains of this boat, but instead simply offered him a forced smile. 

"Any safe port in the storm right?" 

They sailed the battered ship towards the island. It was rough going but _The Glowing Future_ was a tough boat, and they were able to make it. The poor girl would definitely need some repairs. As they drifted towards the docks, Clemens saw the first visible confirmation that something was indeed wrong. In the Marines they would've called this FUBAR. Clemens drew Braska's attention towards a high tower in the distance. A large World Government flag flew from the top. Only it was a much different flag then the one which she had taken her oath in front of all those years ago as a Marine recruit. Gone was the familiar crest of the World Government, replaced by the globe and an imposing black fist rising up behind it.  

"Does that look like any World Government flag you ever saw?" Clemens asked Braska.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> "what?s up with ya all? Is it today the day of "hit Ral" perhaps?"he asked sarcastically as he rubbed the bump he had now because of Rex?s fist. Watching how the brothers used some impressive moves to dismantle the ship and hearing Kaidou?s question, he arrived to the same conclusion as Rex"You heard it, i~diot, i~diot"he said starting to make fun of the gunner once again.
> 
> Though he stopped as soon as he heard all the tree stuff"A big one?"he asked thinking a little about the matter, he remembers having seen something like that somewhere...seconds passed before he could realize where he did see it."Oh I saw a goddamn big one when we were flying!! though I don?t know how far from here it is but it should be in that direction!"he said pointing into the thick forest ahead.



Shaw dusted of the dirt on him and stood up, still a bit angry, but a lot more clear headed after being hit. Massaging where Rex had hit, he walked over to him and standing on front of him.

It took him several seconds to ignore the first few ideas of what he wanted to do, but once it passed, he took a hold of his hand. *"If you can promise me that she will be fine, I will join your crew."* he stated simply.* "At least until we can get out of here.."* he said under his breath.

He was thinking thorugh his options. The best thing to do now was to get food, as both him and the others would need plenty of food if they where to build a ship from scratch.

Walking over to a tree, he leaped high into the air. _*"Heel Stamp!"*_ he yelled, splitting the tree in the middle. Taking out the only knife he had on him, he skillfully carved out a long pole. Then he walked over to some rope from the boat and attached it to the pole and finding a bent piece of metal that he attatched to the other side of the rope. 

With a makeshift fishing pole in hand, he started walking towards the beach. *"Seeya all later."*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2011)

*Ravenwood Island...*
Jessie whistled at her clones. Without even uttering a word J2 and J3 made a beeline for Mayor Cook, if only to hold him off long enough until Bart could get back to his feet (or so she hoped at least). Right now her rage was such that she needed to take care of one person first. Jessie herself went straight at Constable Steiner who stood behind a wall of militiamen, confident that Cook would handle everything. Her remaining clones took up formation behind her in a wedge shape, with Jessie at the tip of the spear. They crashed into the remaining militiamen. Jessie and her clones attacked as one smooth well oiled unit, as if connected by a single hive mind with her as the core. Even petulant and spoiled J6 got into the action, eagerly slamming together the heads of the two militiamen. 

"Look at my filthy hair. Now I need to get a makeover!!" she raged at their crumpled forms, before slyly reaching into their back pockets and snatching their wallets.  

"STEINER!!" Jessie screamed, her eyes blazing with rage. "YOU DESTROYED MY SHIP!!" 

Constable Steiner drew a cutlass from his belt and met her charge. *"Don't worry the wood went to a good cause. I'm gonna use it to build my vacation home!"* He slashed at Jessie's neck with whipfast speed. Jessie swerved to the side at the last second, feeling the tip of the blade nick her neck, but it was only superficial. Jessie threw a looping punch, blasting Steiner in the face and causing him to stagger off balance. As she moved in for the kill suddenly Jessie felt an exploding corona of pain in her midsection. She doubled over and coughed up blood. Suddenly J2 flew past her and sprawled across the pavement. Jessie spotted Cook, holding J3 by the throat with one meaty hand. At the same time Jessie felt the airway of her own throat contract inwardly. She gasped for breath and staggered to her knees. 

Cook raised a curious eyebrow as he saw this reaction. Sudden understanding dawned on his face as he stared from J3 to Jessie. "Oh...well that's a pretty fucked up drawback ain't it?" he said. "When your clones get injured you feel it as well." 

Steiner appeared behind Jessie and raised his cutlass into the air. 

"Hold up Steiner!" Cook exclaimed. As far as he was concerned Black Bart was just an afterthought, laying in an unconscious heap under a mound of rubble. 

"I promised my people an execution and by golly I'm gonna give 'em one. Also I gotta admit I'm a little curious about something." He cast Jessie a wicked smile. "So what happens when one of your clones die huh? Do you die as well?"

Jessie remained silent even as she struggled to breath. She felt the tightening turn to crushing. Jessie gasped weakly and tried to recall J3 but couldn't muster the energy. 

"Let's find out!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 28, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose lead the way, sitting cross legged within a floating bubble. During her prolonged training (usually done out of sight of the others) she had learned to control the direction and flow of her bubbles, even the shape and density. As they made their way up into the mountains, she envisioned various fantasies of what the moon would be like. Was it made of cheese for instance? Could you breath on the moon? If there really was an old man in the moon then she planned on asking him to join the crew.  

_Back on the Phoenix Dawn..._
Hawkins stood in front of the boiling vat of liquid seastone, mixing it around until it reached just the right consistency. Thankfully the face mask that he wore blocked out the rancid fumes. It was a tricky thing working with seastone. You had to reach just the right temperature to maintain it in its natural liquid state. Hawkins carefully added a vial of glowing liquid to the seastone, causing the black concoction to turn a pale shade of blue. He stared thoughtfully at the swirling blue patterns that appeared on the boiling surface. It was his own special formula, modified an endless amount of times through painstaking trial and error. 

This time he would be the guinea pig. It was only fitting of course. He was the one who was cursed after all. Hawkins guessed it was a bit of karmic retribution as well for spending all those years experimenting on others. He suddenly found himself thinking of that pretty red headed Marine whom he had once administered a devil fruit to. She had been all to happy to gain the amazing power offered by a devil fruit, and Hawkins had been all to eager to oblige her. Hawkins had also been very happy with his own power at first, but this was before he realized that some power came at too high a price.  

Hawkins prepped the chair from which a series of tubes would send the seastone concoction pouring through his veins. He would literally try and flush out the accursed devil fruit power from his system. He didn't bother telling the others about this. It was his business and he didn't want to put a damper on Rose's little escapade to the Moon. If this worked then the first thing he planned to do was take a swim. If it didn't work then he would probably die of seastone poisoning. A burial at sea would be the next best thing.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2011)

*Clover Island*

As the group came started up the mountain trail, there were less and less trees around. Instead fields of grass and clovers covered the trail. It had been about an hour since the group set out into the woods, and there still hadn't been any sign of a house. 

"I think it's possible the hunter back there didn't know what he was talking about." Ten said, looking up at Dapper. Dapper sighed, not seeing any sign of a residence. It certainly seemed like it'd be a bit of a hike for anyone if they lived up here. "That...is a possibility." Dapper had a look of disappointment when suddenly something flew across the sky, about 50 feet above their heads. "Gah! What's that?! That buzzard again?!"

The object wasn't a bird however. It was something that looked like a large tin can with fire shooting out of one end. "A-A-A spaceship!" Rose shouted out in excitement, pointing at the large UFO. 

"That's not a space ship, I think it's a...what the...?" 

*"Hooooooooooo stick the landing!"* The object crashed down a several feet in front of them. It sputtered about on the ground for a few seconds before bursting apart. Chunks of scrap went flying over the edge of the mountain as a small rounded figure lay on the ground in front of them. The person's body was covered from head to toe in black sut from the explosion, and it could be seen that the figure had two round spectacles in front of their eyes.

"An alien!" Rose shouted before charging forward and kicking the person in the face. "Join my crew!" The entire crew dropped their jaws, not so much at the figure itself, but Rose's response. 

Rose looked down at the person as he wiped himself off, and got back to his feet. *"Alien? No, no. What a silly suggestion. I am but a humble inventor. My name is Tip, Mr. Tip if you want to be formal. Dr. Tip if you want to flatter me, ho ho!"*

Dapper's ears perked up at the man's name. "T-Tip? Wait, you're Tip?" 

*"Oh, me? Yes me."* Blood suddenly squirted from Tip's mouth and nose. "How hard did you get hit?!"

----

Sandrei carried Tip as the group made their way to a large clearing halfway up the mountain. *"Thanks big fish fellow. My house is just over here."* A cozy house sat just at the other side of the clearing. 

*"My loyal friend canine friend can help me from here. Hey Grummon, give me a paw!"* Bounding down the mountain trail came a monsterous looking hound, almost as large as Sandrei. Dapper immediately recognized it's sharp eyes as the ones that were staring back at him in the woods. 

"De-waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!" Dapper quickly jumped behind Sandrei as the dog came charging towards the group. Ten quickly stepped in front of Sandrei, and was about to attack when the dog threw it's paw into her face and trampled over her. *"Oh, no Grummy. That's a bad Grummy, isn't it?"* The dog then shoved Sandrei to the ground, and grabbed Tip in it's mouth. *"Don't freak out or anything! He's a nice doggy. He's just a little rough is all. He was trying to get to me."*

"Rough?! He just stomped on two of our friends and he's got you in his mouth!" 

*"Yes, but he's just going to take me to the house so I can get fixed up. Please stick around, won't you? I'll be back with some tea."* Tip said smiling from between the dog's teeth.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 29, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor​*
Clemens was as surprised as he. Braska was not overly sure the excat details of what was bothering her but guessed it was close to what had been bothering him. While he did not know the limits of the ex-marines power there was certainly  something peculiar about their situation. Sendo also briefly awoke from his slumber only to question everyones health before collapsing into a heap once more. A snore echoed from his lips, showing he was at least alive enough to make it to a doctor. After a bit of treatment he would be fine. There was one last thing that put Braska on even more of an edge as they came closer to the dark island.
 "Does that look like any World Government flag you ever saw?" Clemens said as she motioned to the top of the giant tower in the centre of the city. The Knight gazed upwards to follow hr indication and frowned at what he saw. The flag had been modified from what he knew to a form alot more enforcing. However that meant this island was under the control of the World Government, boarding here would be dangerous. 
*"We shall need to take extra care. Our posters will be in their hands, so be sure not to look directly at any marine patrols we may come across. When we dock Clemens, you take Lucy and see about fixing up the ship and I shall take Sendo to a doctor in town and return to you as quickly as possible."* After his Captainly command Braska offered a small reassuring smile in the corner of his lips. He had gotten more used to this act upon his face safter Rynia's death since meeting his new friends.
*"Thank you again, you saved us all." *

As the Glowing Future  docked in the dockyard of the Island they were able to see the community are a closer range. People were dressed in dark colours going about their business, not paying mind to anything that did not concern them. It was as if they wished to keep completely out of business that did not directly keep them on path with their own. Their eyes did not wander, only gazed at the floor or ahead as they walked and all conversations were brief. One thing that did grab the attention of the a few passerbys was when Braska made his way down the ramp of his ship with Sendo over his shoulder. Naturally the Knight was in his shining armour. Even though he had the idea of being subtle he still lacked the common sense not to wear his normal clothes for such a situation. People glanced his way briefly before continuing on their daily business, at a faster pace. Braska turned back to Clemens and Lucy, passing them a farewell nod.
*"I shall not be long. Keep safe."* His fist tapped against his chest plate in salute, custom for Shinpou, before he turned on his heel and marched into the town searching for a doctor. Little did he notice the numerous dark ships along the shore,that looked nothing like the marine vessels they knew had the World Government mark on the hull, complete with the fist. The sails were black and thick, the ship itself was mighty. Unaware of this Braska continued into the town with the snoring Sendo limp over his shoulder plate.

Further into the city, after asking a few people in stores who seemed reluctant to answer but did after a strong, determinded stare from deep within the knights eyes, Braska came across a small doctors establishment. He knocked on the door loudly and stern sternly outside as he waited for a reply. After a few moments a small man opened the door. His back was hunched and his skin like leather. He wore a glass in one eye and his hand wrapped around a cane in his other hand. All in all he was like a crone from a fariy tail of sorts. Braska bowed his head respectfully which was more difficult with a heavy man over his shoulder before he requested assistence.
*"I have sought you out and I wish for you to tend my friend if you are able. I can pay what needs to be paid and will owe you greatly for your deed."* The old man blinked a few times in astonishment that someone actually spoken in such an outdated manner, it was not every day a knight showed up on your doorstep.
"Ehhhh. Come in then." He stepped aside to allow the guest to enter while his good eye flickered abot to the road behind to check if he was being followed. A man like this would not have gone unnoticed and if the law was informed it could have caused trouble for anyone who came into contact with him. Once satisfied there was no one watching he pushed the door shut and retreated into his house. 

The inside of the old doctors house was fairly original. There were tubes with creatures floating inside, different types of liquids  in pots and bowls and even a saw on a bed through one of the rooms. Knowing he had The Tenderizer at his hip right now was a comfortable thought.
"Well, what's wrong with him?" The old man asked as he waddled past the pair and patted a bed for Sendo to use. Braska carefully laid down his friend who had a nasty gash on his head which had been covered by a piece of cloth to keep the blood flowing out. 
*"He took a nasty bump to the head and was out cold for some time. I brought him to make sure he will be alright and see to the wound upon his head. Is there anything you can do?"* The doctor dropped his mouth in shock at such shoddy work.
"Y-you did this?!" He croacked. Fear struck the knights face as he stragically stepped around the other side of the bed before he nodded. 
*"I did, yes..." *The tiny, elderly man shook his head in disappointment as he smoothly flicked a pin and thread into his hand along with other materials. The doctor began to clean up the wound and tend to it with expert skill yet appeared to do so in a completely casual manner as if not even paying attention.
"People like you don't show up much, where are you from tin can?" He asked as he worked. Braska took a moment to register the title tin can before he replied.
*"I am from West Blue, The Kingdom of Shinpou." *Again, even if Braska had said to not attract attention to themselves he was incapable of lying. Though this answer caused the doctor to twitch a brow with sweat trickling down his forehead.
"...Shinpou you say. There's another chap in town from Shinpou you know, came here a few years ago, town drunk I say. Never see his face right because of that scruff beard. Not a drunk are ya?" He asked. Braska shook his head sternly.
*"Not at all. I seldom drink. Another from Shinpou though. Perhaps I shall meet him, I have not seen any from my home nation for some time. What is his name?*" The old man pondered for a moment as he stroked his stubby chin with his free hand while the other finished up bandaging Sendo's head wound.
"Uh... think it was... Basca ... or Traska... maybe... Braska?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 29, 2011)

*[Ravenwood; Cook Vs Bart: Escalation]​*​
The prison’s wall collapses in on itself as Bart slides across the hard stone floor. Skidding to a stop amongst some downed guards Bart’s left hand slams off the floor with force causing the Black Jack to slip free and slide into the darkness. Then, dull at first a sensation begins to grow in Bart’s center. With a pained gasp for air Bart coughs while wrapping his arms around his chest. The pain is so great that the man cannot even hazard to scream as he rolls onto his side and pulls himself into a tight ball. Several more violent coughs rock his ravaged body and the distinct splatter of blood hitting the ground can be heard, followed by the low sizzle of the cursed fruit Bart had eaten. At this moment the rest of the world was a haze to Bart. Jessie, the Legacy, their reasoning for being here even his crew. A distant thought on the edge of an infinite map. It was there that Bart hovered caught between pain and resolve that he was brought back to the world of the waking. Jessie’s anger voice, targeted at Steiner over the destruction of her boat , faint at first which snaps the Pirate Captain to his senses. 

Rolling to a sitting position Bart snaps his eyes open, they are clear and unforgiving. His coat rustles in his motion of dropping his arms from his ribs, then he pulls his right hand to his face, his shattered cutlass stares back at him, as if asking why me? You’re real problem is beyond this darkness. In the streets of Ravenwood. Disgusted, Bart spews the pooled blood in his mouth over the fragmented weapon and tosses it aside to let it melt away as he pulled his left hand up. His feature twisted to an angered scowl, his left hand was empty, the Black Jack was gone and a quick glance of the darkened room reviled nothing. Quickly scrambling to his feet Bart takes the cudgels off the Guard’s limp forms. Facing Cook himself Bart knew he couldn’t afford the time to look for his beloved pistol. He would have to come back for it. Dashing toward the shattered opening he came through Bart explodes back into the streets.

 “Lets find out!” 

Is the words that left Cook’s twisted grin as he came back into Bart’s view. He didn’t’ know what Cook was talking about, nor did he too particularly care. Two things immediately came to mind. One he had Jessie or one of her Clones in his large ham hock of a hand and Secondly his overall intentions seemed dangerous in her regard.


 “COOOOOOOOOOOOOK!”

Bart shouts loudly leaping into the air. Bart’s mind races, he didn’t quite know what was up with this man, what made it to where he didn’t want to attack him. But Bart figures as the two cudgels are pulled far above his head that if he were to put himself into a situation where he couldn’t help himself from hitting the man, then he could in theory do it. 

Cook looks to Bart, his expression told the story better then any artist could paint the picture. His surprise, anger and shock were all rolled into one complex and exaggerated face.  “How dare you!” Cook shouts in anger throwing  his arm to the side, he discards J3 as if she were trash and turns to face Bart as she bounced off the ground several yards away.  “No man lives after he makes a mockery of my power!” Cook growls menacingly as Bart pulls the two large clubs down into attacking stature as he fell toward his target.  “Clever, but not clever enough. Tekkai.” Cook calmly speaks, his muscles hardening to the point of steel. With two low thuds the cudgels harmless bounce off Cook’s chest and with a splintering snap the wooden handles snap as Bart falls to one knee. 

However, the whole situation is lost on Bart, who’s sole focus was killing Cook at this point. Dropping one of the shattered handles as the weapons themselves flew away from the two Bart cradles the other. Pushing the splintered edge up toward his opponent  Bart stands intent to give Cook a lobotomy. But as the last two times Bart attempted to attack Cook he freezes. The unnatural feeling of a long and aged friendship wells in the back of the Pirate’s mind, though he knew this was the first time he had ever meet this man before. Cook just laughs as he watches Bart struggle with his own feelings.  “Impetuous Pirate.” he says pulling Bart’s hat from his head and tossing it aside.  “Haven’t you learned yet? I’m untouchable.” he adds rubbing salt into the wound by patting Bart on the shoulder. Again Bart tries his best to retaliate. But his false bond toward Cook prevents him from even getting close to striking the man.  “People who raise a hand to me, don’t deserve to live. Tekkai Spectrum.” Cook says hardening his body as he began to strike in rapid succession again.  Although slower then the Fist Spectrum, each blow of the Tekkai Spectrum hit with the force of a jack hammer. It seemed that every other blow was a hand pulling the Reeling Bart back in and the two second duration of the attack seemed like an eternity as the Pirate felt his insides turn into mush .  “Tekkai Fist!” Cook shouts as he feels the burn on his arms. The fist is pulled high from above Bart’s crumbling form and slams into the back of the Pirate’s head. 

The cobble stone ground shatters and shakes under the impact of Bart being drilled into it.  
“What was that you told me Pirate? The hangman wouldn’t collect your boots? Don’t die on me, and well see.” Cook says with a grin as he nudged Bart’s head with the tip of his boot.  “Now, where was I? Oh yes.” Cook grins, both arms clearly aching from the beating he just placed on Bart. As he walked toward Jessie and Steiner it was all Bart could do to stay awake, reaching out he grabs Cook by the ankle.  “Still defiant?!” Cook questions angrily. Turning he kicks Bart in the head causing him to roll on his back. Pooled blood boiled in the crater Bart once laid in, and Cook was even forced to kick his shoe off as the acid ate into it,  “Dammit, he some sort of Fruit user too!” the mayor complains as his three hundred BelI shoe burned away.  As Cook complained Bart faded, his vision blurred as his eye s rolled into the back of head. The rest of his senses started to dim, then the primal fear of death set in. Convulsing violently Bart’s eyes shot open. Gone is the liveliness of his gaze, in its place a cold dead stare, that of a shark.


Cook’s mouth fell to a gawk as he watched Bart pull himself to his feet. How could this man be alive, much less standing?  “………” Bart nare said a word, black vapor just poured from his mouth as he cast his gaze on the man that just beat the living hell out of him. Cook could only take pause as the dead blue shifts to lively emerald green with white seemingly lava filled reptile like pupils,  “What are you?” Cook asks stepping back as Bart shifted into his hybrid form. A scaly tail slams off the street as Bart roars loudly, this form was different from his normal hybrid form as a set of leathery wings sprout from his shoulders. His bulky frame narrows down and his thick heavy tail slims and lengthens to a whip like shape.

From a distance Twigg watches nervously, this was different from last time, Bart wasn’t in control, this was all the monster within the man.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 29, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei​*
After the crew had completed their brief shipping experience the crew reunited with Dapper and Ten once more with information concerning reaching the moon. A man named Tip was their target who lived deep within the forest, meaning another trek into the unknown much like the island previous. It was fine though, Sandrei was happy enough he had finally purchased some attire other than is rag bottoms from Blizzard Gaol. He now actually looked like a respectable Fishman Karate expert. The crew were led by Rose who floated on a bubble as part of her training, with Sandrei at the back of the crew with both hands in his pockets and his gaze studying the woods around them. The trees here were not as grand as those they had gotten for the Phoenix Dawn, he still had ideas of how to use them best. He also took note that Hawkins had not joined them. That suspect man ws up to something, but whatever it was he could not put his finger on it. The Fishmans thoughts were quickly blown aside as a ship crash landed in front of them and a small man came into view, completely covered in soot. The crew blinked in confusion, while Rose bubbled with excitement. It was soon realised that this man was the very chap they had been looking for, Tip. Blood dribbled from the old mans lips but he was friendly all the same. The first stage to finding a path to the moon had been achieved, now they actually needed a method. 

The crew continued forth with Sandrei holding the man at arms length by the back of his coat. For some reason Tip believed he was too wounded to walk himself and needed assistence but by the looks of it he seemed completely fine, just a little roughed up. 
*"Thanks big fish fellow. My house is just over here."* He said excitedly. Sandrei curved up one of his brows.
_"Mhmmm." _Was all he replied. Once again the crew were shocked to see something completely random appear. A huge hound, as big as the Fishman himself charged forward with it's jaws spread. Dapper instantly moved behind Sandrei as it came directly towards Tip. Ten decided to take the offensive yet she was swiftly trampled by the beast in it's advance. Once it reached Sandrei, who expected it to stop for it's master, was shoved down to the ground with Tip being stolen from his grasp into the jaws of the mighty mut. Tip was now held between the teeth of the dog, yet still held a smile as he offered to go get the crew tea. Without warning Sandrei exploded upwards, upper cutting the dog and Tip into the Stratosphere.
_"Don't go barging into people you dumb mut!"_ The Shark growled angrily with his teeth sharper than usual and his eyes flaring. The pair spun in the air with massive bumps on both their heads. 
*"Oh noooooooo!"* Tip called out as they felt the wrath of an angry Fishman. A few moments later Tip sat on the ground with a massive bump on his head with his dog not far off sharing the same bumpy fate. Sandrei stood with his eyes closed and arms crossed tightly, satisfied the trampling had been avenged. 

_"Before you offer us tea." _The shark began. _"This is Rose, our leader." _He said as he motioned to the red head. The girl was still happily floating upon her bubble, perhaps excited at the idea of getting a pet like Tips dog. Who knew with that girl.
_"She has a wish and by the sounds of it you can make this wish come true. We've heard it is possible to reach the moon. As expected such a thing sounds crazy, so we're here to find out once and for all if it is possible or not. If not we'll keep moving on our adventure, if so show us the means" _Sandrei did not fully know the experiments of this TIp nor if he even had any possiblity of granting this wish but instead of beating around the bush he semed like a much better idea altogether to simply ask him straight. They were pirates with a Captain who wanted to become the Pirate Queen, if they could not complete this adventure then there would be others but reaching for the title of Pirate Queen was like reaching for the stars. This was the next best thing.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 29, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede
"Grand Line' - Clover Ridge Island​*
After separating from the creepy looking hunter and his crow, and then leaving Dapper and Ten to their search for some scientist guy Rose and the rest of the crew, minus Hawkins and Gatrom went shopping. And while Sandrei was the first to find an attire that he liked Shingo was not so lucky.

Why, you ask. Well mainly because Rose decided to play dress up with him, and over the course of an hour he had to try stuff on, while Rose, Ursla and Sandrei were the judges on whether he should or shouldn't buy those clothes. Of course Sandrei didn't really do much as a judge, but enjoy the company of his new family. That was actually one thing that Shingo noticed about the fishman, over the course of their current adventure he noticed a change in their shipwright in that he grew to like these humans, animal and robot girl. "That's the one." Ursla spoke proudly, as Shingo posed in front of the three pirates. They had a winner, and it was the outfit the _girls_ put together.

Rose nodded proudly, basking in the glory of picking out Shingo's new outfit. Now he didn't look like he just got out of prison anymore. The boxer too felt that way, he felt fresh as he turned and looked at himself in the mirror. Raising an eyebrow he observed his new outfit and how he looked in it. Orange and white shoes, an orange T-shirt with a white collar, some accessories on his right wrist and light brown pants completed the outfit. Being comfortable was a bonus. Soon enough though they realized that they had other stuff to do so the Phoenix Pirates left to meet up with Ten and the little owl. Of course Shingo was left to pay for the new clothes since none of his crew mates had any money. Sandrei just got out of prison, Ursla refused to pay since a lady shouldn't pay for anything, and Rose spent hers on candy.

We fast forward several hours as the whole group made its way up the clover filled mountain path. With Rose riding a bubble up the path Shingo couldn't help but wonder, could he perhaps get a bubble of his own someday? Could he build in a seat and drive around? Little did he know a certain place in the Grand Line was way ahead of him. But back to the matter at hand the group was soon faced with a man called Tip and his 'dog' who ran over Ten and actually over Sandrei too, which in turn provoked the fishman who via vicious uppercut sent the mad scientist and his pet on a wild ride.

And on that Shingo had only one comment really. "Your pet could use some training." The muscular Stede looked to his right as Ursla nodded in agreement while soon enough the entire group was in a place that Tip called home and Sandrei used the direct approach and asked this guy if he could help them or not. Looking at Tip with his arms crossed, the in orange dressed pirate looked at Rose for a few seconds, no doubt would she like to get a 'YES' more then anything, and to be honest Shingo would too.

But he didn't get why they couldn't just get some balloons and go all the way up to the moon, it couldn't be that far away if you could see it every night. But looking back at Tip who seemed to be thinking about an answer Shingo asked the old man as the big ass wolf hid behind Tip, because he was scared of Sandrei. "Well?"


----------



## Cooli (Aug 29, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Uccello Pirates
> *
> A thin, but strong, brown haired man stood outside one of the many  hideouts the Wild Hunters used in their protecting of the island. This  hideout was inside the forest, just on the outskirts of the town.
> 
> ...



Everyone in the small house jumped up with shock. We have to go after her! Thrush yelled as made a rush for the door, only to be stopped by Parrot grabbing him on the shoulder. H-Hey!? Why are you stopping me!? Why have to go after Dove!!!

And just what do you plan on doing?Run into town and cause a disturbance while searching for Dove?

What else would you have me do? One of our own has been taken!

It seems we are being accused of crimes we know nothing about. Rather than rushing into town and causing more trouble and confusion, we should wait till dawn and try to calmly talk things over. Ryuu was sitting slightly slouched over, thinking of possible ways to deal with the situation.

And what if talking doesn't work!? everyone became quiet for a moment. Parrot then finally let out a sigh and rubbed his head Then I guess we'll have to take her back by force. You could tell by the tone of his voice that he didn't want it to come to that.

I guess this means the ship won't be fixed anytime soon, huh? Archey laughed, only to get menacing glares from the rest of the crew. Meh, no humor

Dawn was only a short ways away, so the crew decided to wait and do as the message said. Upon their arrival, questions will be asked and answers will be given, and hopefully Dove will be returned without any confrontation ensuing. However, the crew was fully prepared to put up a fight if need be.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 29, 2011)

*Pandora*

“Easy….Easy now Shinpachi I don’t think you have another pair of underwear!” Kagami said after Tony had kissed him on the cheek. “Think of skag vomit!”

“Or think of hairy toes. With that toe jam in the middle of them.” Sougo nodded

“Or think of TK naked and squatting over your face!” Mion suggested. Everyone turned around slowly and looked at her, a little more green. “It was the most off putting thing I could think of…” she replied meekly.

“Hey! Now no need to be mean. I still got it! Even though I can’t see. And a skag just hacked up my leg. And some of my equipment down there don’t work, plus I just soiled myself about an hour ago….ok hehe I guess you’re right! If it helps you out son, then you go right ahead and think of me any time you need to be motivated.”

“Wait, no, I wouldn’t think of you to get motivated. It’d be the opposite. If I was motivated then…”

“Ewww, you have a thing for TK?” Kagami said

“Yeah dude, that’s just wrong. Not you Dude, him. I use Dude a lot. I mean not use you. That’d be strange. My God am I still talking?” Sougo said, then noticed Tony looking at him. He looked back at her quizzically. She went bright red and spun around so her back was facing him. Sougo grinned.

“Wow, that’s quite a nice butt you have there Tony.” Sougo said

“Hey! Leave Tony’s nice butt out of this!” Shinpachi said.

“But I thought you and TK were a thing…” Kagami chimed in realising what Sougo was doing. Mion rubbed her forehead trying to comprehend what was going on.

“We’re not! I like women! Young women! Young women who have toolbelts!” Shinpachi shouted, looked at Tony, then slapped his mouth shut and also went crimson.

“Ah crap and we were so close too!” Kagami said kicking the ground.

 “He’ll get there….” Sougo sighed. They all then turned their attention to Nine Toes who was still on Scar, “I could blow him up, after we get him off your doggy of course.” Sougo was still looking in disbelief at how carefree Dude was around that thing. His thoughts were interrupted by a man that was mostly belly

“Wait wait wait! Have I got an opportunity for you!” a bearded man with a strange accent came waddling in, his large belly hidden somewhat by a dirty yellow sweatshirt, with a red silk scarf tied around his neck. “I hear you think the vault is real eh? And you’re taking down some of Pandora’s baddest men and women in the process. So, hear me out.”

“The way you guys are going, all of you will be wanted by the Marines, especially since you are going to go up against the Crimson Lance Division.”

“The Marines are here?” Kagami asked

“Yeah, they’re looking for the vault too. Lot less nicer than you fellas.” TK added. “Threatened to shoot a blind man in the face if I didn’t tell em where to go. ‘S why I really appreciate you helping me out, world needs more folk like you.”

“And that’s where I come in. See, the Crimson Lance don’t take kindly to Vault Hunters like yourself, so you need a middle man. A guy who’ll cash in the Bounty for you and take a small slice of the profit.”

“How much?”  Shinpachi asked cynically.

“Say 60-40 in my favour.” Marcus said preparing to play hardball, he wasn't expecting Sougo though,

“Are you on crack? I’d rather blow him up.” Sougo said pointing his launcher to Nine Toes’s head.

“Nono, Ok Ok, 50-50. We’ll split it. You guys do your thing and beat him up, I’ll transport the payload and negotiate with the Marines.”

“Why should we trust you?” Shinpachi asked.

“What do you have to lose? You’ll be beating these guys up anyway and it looks like you don’t want to kill them, better giving them to me so they can be locked up rather than them running free on Pandora right?”

“He’s got a point.” Sougo said putting the launcher back on his back. "But you try and screw us and you'll have a claw comin out of that bunch of fat you call a stomach." Sougo motioned at Mion who showed off her claws.

“You don't need to worry about that, I'm a man of honour! I’ll leave the money with my contacts. Just look for this sign and use the password ‘If it took more than one shot, you weren’t using a Jakobs.’.”  Marcus handed Sougo a card, on it was an odd picture of a gun/person hybrid, who was sitting down and holding the barrel, which was protruding from inbetween his legs. Kagami looked at it. 

“Hey it looks like he’s…”

“Yes let’s not go there!” Shinpachi said covering her mouth as Tony and the others also looked at the card.

“So you look like you know where we should go next to find out some info for the Vault.” Shinpachi said. Marcus took the tied up Nine Toes and lifted him up on his shoulder. 

“Ugh Next time I’ll bring transportation…and I’m not the one to talk to about the Vault, I think you guys are crazy chasing a myth. You’re better off talking to him.” He walked unsteadily away and pointed at TK who was picking his nose. 

“Is that a big one? It sure feels like a big one.” He said rolling it around between his thumb and forefinger.

“OK. So we got rid of your Nine toes problem, what now?” Shinpachi asked.

“Well, I reckon you need to get rid of a guy called Sledge. I heard that he just got a piece of the key for the Vault. Gotta say though he ain’t a nice guy, butchered poor ol Shep Sanders whole family. Nine Toes was part of his little crew. He got a Safehouse somewhere round here. I don’t know where it is but if you need info there’s only one place you need to go and that’s Moxxi’s.”

He pointed North where they could see a flicker of strange lights around a dome

“Well Moxxi’s it is!” Kagami said and started walking to the structure.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 30, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Van smiled and thought about all the food they ate, and accepted the offer wholeheartedly.
> 
> Sento was deep in her own thoughs.
> 
> ...



Nirra got out of bed, and quickly put on a pair of black cargo shorts, a revealing black top, and a pair of dark gloves. She creeped out of the room, not making a sound, and gave a nod to Sento when she was outside the room.

"Just keep quiet. We gotta make sure none of the stuffy guards find us. I have a feeling they are well aware of our intention here."


----------



## Gaja (Aug 30, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Port Light*​
In one of the biggest rooms of the castle Bro pirates Pierre and Kali were about to clash with CP4 members Dandigo and Nor. Looking around them the room had already suffered great damage at the hands of the two opposing gunslingers, and now with the massive Nor who broke the roof it looked like the clean up crew would have to pull an all night shift to fix this up. Nor was the first to boast at how he was the big dominant guy while Kali was in shock for some reason. How could this have happened?

"*So I cornered him and whenever he tried to punch me I countered and beat him up. So when he promised to beat me up by bashing his head in to mine I transformed just to show him how much stronger I am. I put the cuffs on him too, though only on one arm since the god damn floor broke.*" Dandigo smiled politely and added. "It might have been because of your weight, Dandigo-dono." Despite being considered stronger then Nor, Dandigo showed the senior agent great respect as both agents looked at Pierre and Kali. "What are you two doing?"

Looking across the room the two agents could see that both Pierre and Kali were trying to do something, and weren't even paying attention to them. Upon closer inspection they saw that the two met were cuffed together. Now this was an unexpected development. Dandigo held back his laughter while Nor burst out laughing. "*Bwahahaha!!! What cruel fate. And I got the key!!! HAHAHA!!!*" Kali's right hand and Pierre's left hand were connected and now fully useless, in Nor's mind thus ruining the fight completely. "*Damn it, guess we'll just have to kill you now since you went and did it...*"

Pierre looked up at the bearded agent, and he wasn't smiling. Raising an eyebrow at the comment the blond gunslinger replied. "Is that so? I wouldn't bet on it." Nor looked at the Bro pirates who talked back at him as he grinned, feeling rather good about the current situation. "*Oh yeah?*" And Pierre was about to reply when he felt Kali tap him on the shoulder, so he leaned in and listened to Kali whisper. "Pierre-san I have an idea. We need to fight them together as a unit, so trust me and become my rifle! I shall beat them."

Pierre looked at the blue haired navigator, and gave the idea some thought. And against his better judgement he nodded, better to win and continue their pursuit then lose and go to prison or even worse die. Both Nor and Dandigo raised their eyebrows in confusion as they saw Pierre jump in to the air and become a mobile pistol in the hands of Kali who really carried him around like he was a weapon.

So in bad ass fashion, the compulsive thief looked the two agents square in the eyes and declared his intentions. "You two made a big mistake in cuffing us together, and for that you fall here!" His words might scare someone, but not these two. Dandigo looked Kali straight in the eyes, and stated simply. "Well you cuffed each other. I did nothing." And there he went and ruined Kali's bad ass moment, whose head expanded as he yelled out. "TEME don't ruin peoples' moments of badassery!!!"

Dandigo in reply shook his head, this would be too easy. "Do you want to have the honor?" He asked Nor as he gestured at the two weird pirates. But a sprinting Kali drew his attention. "Pierre Barrage!!!" Opening fire at the two agents, the quite unskilled gunslinger Kali Raba hit nothing but air and walls with the bullets as he saw both men attack him from each side with punches.

And seconds later the two pirates lay on the ground, beaten up, as Pierre jumped up and started foot stomping Kali. "We're switching, you can't shot at all!!!" And after all those strong words Pierre really for a second believed that Kali knew how to shoot properly.

"*Oh? Wanna give it another go?*" This time around Kali was the one hanging on to Pierre's arm in the air and holding two revolvers, while Pierre also held a gun in his free hand. "Three Revolver Style."

Pierre spoke as he now sprinted forward. "Pierre-san I don't think this is a good idea! We already tried it!!!" After their initial failure to inflict damage on their opposition Kali wanted to abandon the team up plan but despite his objection Pierre was already pointing him in the direction of Dandigo and yelled out. "FIRE!" ANd Kali like he was ordered pulled the two triggers and shot two of in the direction of the CP4 agent as Nor went around them and tried to attack. "Izbegni."

Dandigo said calmly as his body bend almost like an '8'  and thus avoided the bullets. Pierre thought that this might happen and so as Nor came in from behind the blond gunslinger was waiting on him. "*You lose!*" Pierre despite not looking behind him just took aim and fired two bullet replicas behind him, both of which found a home in Nor's chest area, forcing the large crocodile man to a stop.

And with a simple jump Pierre pointed Kali in Nor's direction and yelled out. "Look Kali, keys!" And the compulsive thief's moment to shine came, as he robbed the agent in an instant while he stood still. It was easy because Nor was 'shot' so he stood still because of the pain. Dandigo's eyes widened as he saw the two men insert the key and separate from each other. The agent cursed under his breath, as this was such a good opportunity to beat them both. So as he once again stood normally he looked at Pierre as he drew his pistol. "I guess fate would like me to kill you with my own two hands."

Nor started moving again and saw Kali stand in front of him. "*Move I'm gonna kill that cowboy for shooting me.*" Kali shook his head as he raised his arms. "I apologize but today I'll be your opponent." A small smile grew on the face of Pierre as he turned his back to Nor and focused his full attention on Dandigo. "Fate? Who knows... All I know is that it ends now. I must get to that girl." The atmosphere in the room became very intense as each individual eyed his opponent and at the exact same time every man sprinted forward and attacked.

This would end now...


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates - A Trial*

With a jolt, Dove woke up. Pitch black darkness was the only thing she could see. She could feel her arms and legs being tied.

Then, from nowhere in perticular, she heard a voice. "You have been taken in custody by the Wild Hunter Pirates because the evidence from the crime scene are leading us towards your crew."

The voice stopped, seemingly waiting for a response from Dove, who franticly shaked her head.

"Speak up!" another voice yelled, clearly angered. "Your life and that of your crew depends on it!"

Dove on the other hand, refusing to talk, simply shaked her head.

"Sharp Sho-" the angry man started, but was stopped by first voice

"No. We need her alive. They will get a fair trail." he said, getting a "Che!" from the other guy. Dove could hear the two arguing in a lower voice now, and a rustle when one of them left the area.

"You seem like the quite type.." the man that was left said, walking closer to Dove. "I am Morian, and I must apologice if you are afraid, but our experience tell us that this is the best way to judge a crew. If they come, and they are smart enough to solve this in a civilized matter, everything will work out fine."

His voice was calm and collected. A voice often only found with old people with great wisdom. 

_At dawn~_

A tense Uccello crew walked through the city, going towards the place they would be meeting the Wild Hunter pirates.

Mikaela and Archey has somehow managed to group together in this walk, and they had started to talk to each other. "I haven't really talked that much to ya, have I?" Archey asked jokingly. "I guess not.." Mikaela said, a bit more shy then she usually was with the other of the crew. But suddenly, Archey had an arm around her, smiling wide at her. "Let's change that shall we, ey?" he said, giving her a kiss on the forhead. This made Mikaela tense up greatly, turing bright red. "Bwahaha! Relax girl! You are with friends now, and you can't dream to find a better bunsh of pirates to protect you!" He had a good idea of the hell they would face in their travels, but there was something about Mikaela he didn't want to break yet. That innocence that so few pirates still have.

"Oy, Archey, get over here, we have arrived!" Kite scowled. "Lets go." he said to Mikaela, taking her hand and running towards the rest of the crew, who had been walking ahead of them.

At the dock entrance, they could see that the smoke had still not settled from yesterdays attack. "This smells trouble.." Archey said.

It took them a few moments to notice them. A total of 5 people standing at the top of one of the destroyed ships.

Dove was one of them.

"Let's get this over with.." Laris said, looking over at Morian, who now could be seen clearly.

*Morian Kels
Captain of the Wild Hunter Pirates
Bounty: [Currently withdrawn because of their role as protectors]
*
"Indeed. Let us begin." Morian said, jumping down and walking straight over to Parrot. "In order to keep this civilized, I must as you all to remove your weapons and put these seastone braclets on." he said, holding out the seastone braclets.

"Fucking not likely." Archey said, narrowing his eyes towards Morian.

"Let us discuss this within the crew first." Parrot proposed.

"Acceptable." Morian replied, signaling his crew to take aim, just in case.​


----------



## Gaja (Aug 30, 2011)

*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" Mist Island*​
Observing the fight between Duke and Falgor were Brolly and Shishi. Both individuals seemed really peaceful and happy while the scenery around them looked as if a bomb dropped and activated another dozen bombs that ravaged the ground. But to the two pirates that mattered fairly little, rather it didn't matter at all. Why would it? The bad guys were beaten up and knocked out, and stripped of their weapons and money which were all neatly put in a big white bag near Shishi.

Minutes later though as Duke used his body double technique Annie joined the duo with her own spoils of war next to her. Offering Shishi a bit of alcohol the android had to admit that he liked her style. "No no miss Annie. I have my own stuff." Opening the white bag near him Shishi produced a big bottle filled with Nitrous Oxide. 

"See?" A small hole seemed to open on Shishi's neck and so the robot poured a little of the liquid in to his body. "Ohhh that gives me a buzz. Annie "the Kid' ranking 85." Oh by the way, Shishi had the odd habit of rating people from 0-100. And if anyone was rated bellow 25 they would get their ass beat or shot. So far the highest rated person in the crew was Rush at 75, simply because he was a walking talking bunny man. But a gunslinger with great precision, an appreciation for fine shooting and blasting was someone who Shishi could only appreciate so therefore ranking 85.

And as Duke exposed Cory in his fight Shishi actually lost interest in watching as the Orange haro came by and picked up his bag and started carrying it back to the Norseman. "By the way, would you like to test out my new mortar back at the ship? I got three of them." A gunslinger like Annie no doubt knew how to use one, a portable canon, called a mortar was one of Shishi's pass times. Along with sniping stuff from afar.


----------



## Vergil (Aug 30, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*


“Nachos?!!” Sendo woke up suddenly, having been given some smelling salts by the doctor. He looked around the room and realised he wasn’t where he thought he was and wasn’t about to fight a giant leprechaun who threw nachos. “So, I’m pretty sure that was a dream. I hope that was a dream.”

The doctor laughed, turning his attention from a perplexed Braska to Sendo. “You'll feel a bit fuzzy for a while but you'll be just fine. That was quite a gash you got there son. How’d you get it?”

“Caught in a storm and I think the Crow’s Nest fell on me.” The ridiculousness of the statement dawning on him. That's one for the pub.

“You’re lucky to be alive if that’s the case.” The doctor said cleaning his tools now. “You have a relative here? You seem awful familiar.”

“Me? Uh…don’t think so. All my family are still in the Blues, only the dumb one was dumb enough to end up on the Grand line.” Sendo said with a sigh

“Oh, it’s tough alright. What’s your names?” 

“The Knight is Braska and my name is Sendo Kagawa we….”

“Sendo?” the doctor spun around and inspected his face with great alarm. “Sendo!” He couldn’t get away fast enough, tumbling through the various furniture that hindered his path. He opened and slammed the door behind him.

“Oooookay, that’s never happened to me before.” Sendo paused as he tried to figure out what was going on, “I figured the cash reward on the bounty was too low for people to react like that. Ah jeez maybe it’s because of my ability, but hell it’s not that fearsome. I mean Clemens is much worse….or better….than mine.”

“One thing for sure is that the doc don’t like me. Maybe just has a thing against Revolutionaries. What do you think?”

Sendo turned to face the Knight, who was as always, difficult to read.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Nirra got out of bed, and quickly put on a pair of black cargo shorts, a revealing black top, and a pair of dark gloves. She creeped out of the room, not making a sound, and gave a nod to Sento when she was outside the room.
> 
> "Just keep quiet. We gotta make sure none of the stuffy guards find us. I have a feeling they are well aware of our intention here."



Sento was too busy playing ninja to listen to Nirra. She jumped from side to side, running up the wall, hanging from the ceeling and jumping down, all this while singing her own theme song that she made up when she was a kid.

"Swinging from wall to wall, like a ninja! Jumping up and down, like the ninja she is! They never see her coming, they never see her take them doooown!" She sang.

"Oh boy.." Nirra said to herself. 

_"What was that?"_ an unknown voice came from around the corner. Sento didn't hear, and kept singing while sneaking forward towards the corner.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 30, 2011)

*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"Grand Line" - Kohitsuji Island*​
This island sucked balls, big time. It was a big ass island with a lot of enemies walking around. So far the massive brown mammoth that Semmy and Marie were riding took care of three small squads of men trying to stop them. The panda didn't really like this set up, why would they even want this sucky island in the first place?

He didn't get it, maybe it had to do with the fact that he was a panda, and pandas simply thought differently then psychotic humans that went by the name of Dante. Though he did his thing and enjoyed the ride with Marie who kept on hugging him and sleeping. The massive panda looked in to the distance and saw a large castle like structure on top of a hill. That was the North Base that he and Marie were supposed to storm and so the two pirates made their way there.

They didn't really face much opposition until they got really close to the castle, simply because no one was crazy enough to use an mammoth to storm the place, as the large brown animal rammed the entrance, smashing the door in one go and letting Semmy of. The panda stood up, adjusted his shades and jumped of to the ground and towards the main entrance.

"*Who walks there?!?*"

A loud voice called out from a high balcony from the middle of the grounds. Semmy looked up and saw a very weird looking cape dude with a hood over his head. "*Semmy Kawai, here to smash this place.*" The figure that stood at the balcony smiled and crossed his arms. "*Is that so? Then let me introduce you to my 'elite underlings'!!! Get him men!!!*"

The door leading to the guys' place opened and five humans walked out. All heavily muscled, with weapons and in armor as Famine turned around and walked back inside. "*Sorry for the wait War. A minor disturbance.*" A red haired woman sat in the big room, her outfit suggesting that she was a warrior. Looking at Famine the woman grinned and provoked him slightly. "*Have you grown weak Famine? Intruders breaking in to your grounds like this? Who is that strong man?*"

Famine seemed to become a be a bit displeased because of War's words but nonetheless he answered. "*It's just some talking panda.*" War's eyes narrowed at the reply, you don't say. "*Really?*" Meanwhile punches in bunches were being exchanged in the courtyard in from of Famine's base. Semmy was mowing down fodder and underlings left and right and his mammoth friend also took out a man here and there as Marie kept on sleeping, the ear plugs still protecting her from the noise and screams.

"*Kuma Ken!*" Sending the second 'elite underling' of Famine in to the land of broken dreams Semmy grinned, these guys weren't even close to the level of his good friend Serena Butler. But he still knocked them out and pilled them on top of each other regardless. He didn't use any of his CP9 techniques for these guys though. He kept on beating them up the traditional way, good old punches to the face.

Eventually though the court yard grew quiet as Semmy and his Mammoth friend took out all of Famine's guards and Marie seemed to wake up. "Huh? Oh my? What, oh what has happened here?" Semmy pulled her ear plugs out and took her of his own body as he put all of Famine's elite underlings over his shoulder and made his way inside. "*Nothing, nothing at all.*"


----------



## Kuno (Aug 30, 2011)

*????Green Cloak Pirates...Eventually?????

Tiana...
*
A soft breeze blew in off the sea, gently caressing the cheek of the woman gazing out over its vastness.  One hand brushed back an errant lock of hair while the other lightly fingered the pendant that rested on her chest.  ?Tiana...? the word came quietly from her lips before she shook her head gently, causing the tress to once again blow across her face.  'It isn't right...' Tiana thought for the hundredth time, the name was beautiful and one she accepted but she knew it wasn't her true name.

A sigh passed her lips as she turned from the blue expanse before her.  Slowly she made her way back toward the village behind her.  It was only moments before the streets came into her view, a pack of children rushing across, up to some mischief as children are want to do.  Tiana smiled though it didn't last long as one of the children tripped and fell into the dust on the road.

Before the girl could expel the howl of pain that was obviously coming to the surface, Tiana was there gathering the child into her arms.  ?Sshhh, sweetling...?  The woman soothed the young girl so that all that escaped was a soft whimper.  ?Did you know that a scratch like you have can be healed by the kiss of someone that can heal?  It is like magic!?  Her brown eyes looked down at the girl.

?My...my Mommy...does...that...?  She stuttered out.

?See!  I bet your Mommy is a great healer!?

?Y-yes...?  the little girl wiped at the tears that ran down her cheeks, not looking at the other children who had come back.

?But, your Mommy isn't here so can I help??  There was no blood, in fact barely a scratch could be seen the girl's knee.  She nodded slowly and put a thumb into her mouth.  ?Okay...?  Tiana quickly placed a kiss on the girl's injured knee just as she began to tickle the child, eliciting a loud giggle from her before Tiana set her back on her feet.  ?Go on now.  You are just fine.?

The girl flung her arms around Tiana, then quickly scampered away, they didn't fear her, everyone knew her and knew she worked with the town doctor.  ?Thanks!?  She called back as the group went off about whatever they had begun to do.  Tiana only gazed after them with a half smile.

?Ah-yup.?  And voice sounded from a porch not to far away.  ?I would agree.  You are too good with the youngins to not have any of your own.?

Turning, Tiana bestowed a sad smile on the old man and walked over to him.  ?How did you know...?

?I just do.  Ol' Joe has been around long enough to know that look on a woman's face plus ya know nuthin about life before here.?  He didn't look up at her, just sat in his rocking chair whittling on a block of wood.  He was a grizzled old man, his skin wrinkled and leathery from to much sun, salt water, and just plane enjoying life.  Ol'Joe's shoulders were hunched and he looked frail except for the sparkle of what you could call youth in his light blue eyes and the strength in his hands.

Tiana sat down on the steps leading up to the porch that was covered in wood shavings.  ?I try to think about what happened, about who I was before...to figure it out...?

?It will either come to you in time or not at all.  Life is funny that way.?

?But I have this hint!?  She said leaning forward and lifting the heavy necklace from its resting place.  It wouldn't come off, there seemed to be no clasp, no beginning or end, it only sat there frustrating her.

?Ah-yup you do.  But what does it mean?  You were either beloved and cherished or you were somebody's property, or just a plain ol' slave.?  He shrugged glancing at her then back to his carving.  ?Judging by how beaten you were when I found you...?  He sighed, shivering at the memory.  ?I didn't know how ya were still alive, someone that looked like that...anyway, I'm sure someone is looking for ya.  Sure ya have to go runnin' off?  Ya could make a nice home here and wait...?

Tiana leaned her head back against the wooden post.  ?This is a wonderful place, anyone would be happy to be accepted like I have but I need to find out who I am.?  a tear rolled down her cheek.

?Now don't go doin' none of that.?  He then blew on the wood to get the shavings off.  ?You'll do just fine and I am sure a ship will be comin' soon.  You just have to wait.  We do get visitors here now and then.?  Smiled down at her and continued to whittle while Tiana just sat gazing toward the sky, it was a companionable silence...


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2011)

The Island in the calm belt-

"We should name this island." Rex thought, rubbing his chin. "From here on, i claim this island in the name of Rex!" He shouts, stabbing their flag into the ground. "I shall call this island... Rexmania." Though he was a little saddened, there was no one around to hear his claim. "Oh, that's right.... We spread apart in order to find supplies..." Rex kicked the dirt a little. "Damn it, Now i'll have to do that all over again... Better make it good next time!" The captain took the flag out of the ground and kept walking.

Why is it that Rex had taken the flag with him to begin with? A pirates flag is their life, it is what tells everyone who they are, the first thing someone sees when a pirate attacks. To lose your flag is to suffer death. Rex however, just liked the flag. The captain continued his walk through the woods, he could feel the twigs crack beneath his feet. But there was an odd feel to this woods.

They felt static, false... Was it the lack of wind within the calm belt that created this aura? The feeling that the trees simply never moved, never a brush of the leaf, never the gentle breeze to creating the calming sound of trees rustling. There was simply silence, silence enough to hear each twig as it was crushed beneath his feet... "THIS IS BORIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!" Rex shouts into the sky, wishing for just... anything....

Alex-

The first mate marched through the woods, he was looking for the tree to make the keel out of. He wanted a massive tree, something to build one of the greatest ships to ever sail the grand line. "But the tree has to be huge... over one hundred feet.. no, three hundred." He nodded, something massive, something unbelievable! 

Tommy-

BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! Six shots ring out in nearly an instant, the ten shadows suddenly become nothing more than four, four more shots quick as the last. The shadows fall to the ground as Kimchi leaps from the shadows and picks up the ten bodies of massive wild boar. "I've got em Kaidou!" Kaidou nodded as he walked out. "Sounds good little man."


----------



## Eternity (Aug 30, 2011)

*Rexmania
*
Shaw finally arrive at the coast. He looked around, looking for some kind of high ground to fish from. He had a limited amount of line, so he had to find a place where the water was deep enough just a few feet out. It took him several minutes of walking before he eyed out a ledge strething several feet out into the water. And it was wide enough for him to be able to stack lots of fish.

Jumping on it, he walked over to the edge, and threw out the line. He had found a rare worm called the Klimshi. A worm that secretes a smell that attracts fish quite well.

It didn't take long before he had about 40 Basetail Dogfish to boast. On the way back, he found some mishtall flowers that, when squeezed correctly, will give out a suculent juice that raises the taste to another level. And a few giant rocus leaves that can be heated to over 400 degrees celsius without being burned.

Back by the boat, he stared preparing a fire, waiting for the others to return.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 30, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Tommy-
> 
> BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! BLAM! Six shots ring out in nearly an instant, the ten shadows suddenly become nothing more than four, four more shots quick as the last. The shadows fall to the ground as Kimchi leaps from the shadows and picks up the ten bodies of massive wild boar. "I've got em Kaidou!" Kaidou nodded as he walked out. "Sounds good little man."



Tommy let out a relieved sigh, if Kaidou and Kimichi hadn't shown up when they did, he'd likely be dead meat by now, ?Damn you weapon for not being able to handle opponents charging as groups from different directions.? Tommy sulked a bit, ?If only I knew where to find a good inventor at, by the way thanks for saving me.? Tommy slung the staff over his back once more, and returned to having finished off picking the berries and fruits he had come to collect, ?That should be good, I can't believe there are so many specimens on this island I've only heard about.? Tommy looked at the berries and fruits, which he had separated side by side, ?Fresh Bluewater Berry, said to be one of the sweetest berries in existence, Black Cocktail Berry, which makes brilliant alcoholic drinks, and Sour Blue Lime, which creates a juice that mixes well with Mishtall Flowers.? Tommy grinned to himself, ?That's right, Shaw is a Chef isn't he? He's probably going to love this selection I have.? Of course being as Tommy is no Chef, he had picked other berries and fruits he didn't know the name of, but which he tried himself to see if they were poisonous or not, with no adverse affects, perhaps Shaw could tell him the name of the remaining things he picked.

?You know come to think of it, that was probably kind of stupid.? Tommy laughed to himself, ?We're on the middle of an island with no doctor in sight, and here I am trying food that could be poisonous.? Tommy picked the basket up off the ground and stood up, ?Alright let's get these back to camp before Rex gets back and he and Ral worf all of this food down before Shaw can even get the chance to sample it.?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Aug 30, 2011)

*[Dsurion Dimir; Forest of Death]​*​
Both Dsurion and Zero lock eyes just before they entered the forest. The two men knew the other’s thoughts fairly well. So ne’er a word needed to be spoken, they both knew what needed to be done. As they entered the forest Dsurion began to take steps to assure that they would not be followed by those foolish Marines. Opening the satchel on his waist, Dsurion releases Frenzy into the forest. The small mechanical sociopath chuckled maniacally as it rapped its fingers together, its blue eyes darted from side to side as it scanned the forest. The communication uplink between master and creation was such that Dsurion needed not speak to command the monster. And with a flurry of inaudible chatter the small silver construct slips into the forest. 

As Frenzy vanishes into the shadows of the underbrush, Dsurion too peels from Zero, if they split up and allow Zero to be the one to confront Zarkath, he’d never know that Dsurion was there. Walking along the path he had chosen Dsurion began to release his small scorpions known as Scorponk. They in return began to blanket the forest creating an information net. If something happened in this forest, Dsurion would be the first to know about it.  

*[Mist Island, Patchie Defeated]​*​
As the enemy cook fell Tobias felt his entire body drain. The once lively Cipher Pirate fell dull as he took a knee. Sweat formed in his brow as Brolly, the enigmatic World Pirate Chef took Patchie’s Recipe Book. The young pirate didn’t quite get it, but then again being relegated to Mist Island all his life there was a lot that Tobias Kain was yet to understand.  His energy practically drained, Tobias had never used his powers this much over the course of a single day, Kain falls to a setting posture. All he could do at this juncture was watch as fighting continued around him. Seemed these enemies took the World and Cipher Pirates too lightly as one by one their numbers dwindled. Tobias takes mental note as each enemy feel to defeat. The Bear Zaon Sniper fell to the Gun Slinger that attempted to blow Raeyr to pieces and oddly enough Raeyr himself. He took particular interest in the weapon she used to down the large Bear Man, it was a bullet created of a substance she called Sea Stone. Tobias had never heard of this material and wonder what it was exactly composed of. 

If it was dangerous to other fruit users, perhaphs he could use it in his own right, but he would have to wait on that notion as the sky is filled with a bright light. Tobias’ eyes cut skyward as another of the Montenbainne correlation pirates fell, this time at the hands of a robotic World Pirate, Tobias grinned, these guys had an unique crew, but it was far too dangerous around here now, Shaving off a piece of Patchie’s straw, Tobias’ trophy, he make the straw inoperable by creating small vents that would turn the weapon in on itself. Then taking his leave he vanishes into the shadows, he needed to rest, and perhaps look for a way to help his crewmen out if needed and at least at this point help any of their allies if the need would arise. Though at this point, the World Pirates proved themselves to be able to handle their own.


----------



## InfIchi (Aug 30, 2011)

The Jolly Rodgers-

The ship sails forth, an unknown location in the sea. Arashi was busy keeping look out, as he had no other real job, other than being old. RoboMan worked on the ships cannons, said he had some plans for them... perhaps being a robot afforded him the ability to transform things... "That'd be awesome..." Joseph thought to himself, laying on the deck oft he ship. He felt there was something off, something missing with the crew... a certain someone who wasn't there anymore... "Bolt...." 

Green Cloaks-

Kimchi and Kaidou ignore Tommy, Kimchi had been spending a lot of time with the gun slinger now a days. Everyone could see a change forming in Kaidou, he seemed less secluded and quiet, he was becoming just a bit more open and willing to be part of the crew. "Come on Tommy, hurry your ass." Kaidou shouts, dragging three of the ten boars with him while Kimchi carried the other seven. "Damn fishmen, what kind of power does this kid have?"


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 30, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent wasn't exactly doing well at the current moment.

Not only had Montebainne survived his much famed Meteor Combo, he had come back with a vengeance, slicking him through the gut with that rapier of his. Kent had broken it in half after that, but the wound still hurt like a bitch.

Kent rolled under Montebainne and came up, launching two quick punches at the family head. But the tiger man simply took both in stride, grabbing him by the wrist and throwing him down the beach. Kent hit the ground in a spray of sand and rolled backwards just in time to avoid a killing overhead blow.

"You don't play for keeps," Kent muttered, leaping into the air and throwing a spinning kick towards Montebainne's head. That connected, and it seemed to hurt him too - Montebainne stumbled back, blood flowing from his skull, and Kent pressed the attack, not letting up for a second. Punch, punch, punch, kick, knee, kick, punch - Kent hit Montebainne in the leg with a particularly brutal kick and knocked the man down onto his back. Montebainne roared in pain and began shrinking back to human - but as he did, he reached inside his jacket and pulled out a pistol.

Kent was in motion instantly. Even as Montebainne raised the pistol to the pirate captain's face, he hit his wrist with a palm. Montebainne winced and dropped the gun, and Kent snatched it out of midair, turning it back to it's former master.

"The treasure..." Montebainne panted. "The treasure...it belongs to...my family."

"Oh yeah?" Kent asked, shoving the pistol into Montebainne's stomach. "Well guess what?"

The pistol barked four times.

"Finders motherfucking keepers."

Montebainne fell limp, and for the first time Kent noticed a bulge in his jacket. "What do we have here?" He asked, grabbing the bulge and pulling it out to examine it.

It was a fruit - a banana - but with odd markings all across it. Kent nodded slowly and put the fruit into his jacket. It might come in handy later.

As Kent walked away, Montebainne moaned slightly and twitched. Kent turned back, leveling the gun at his forehead, the shrugged and shot him once in each knee. They exploded in blood and bone, and Kent walked off, tossing the gun idly into the sand.

"Kaiser," he said, walking up to the World Pirate leader. He motioned towards the now dead body of Montebainne. "I got mine.
Right now, all I want is some dinner." He stuck out a hand. "Divide the island?" He asked simply.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2011)

The past few minutes had been very tense, but the scene seemed to have exploded when 'Falgor's' mask exploded, revealing the face underneath it was not in fact the face of their captain. The rest of the Iron Mask Pirates had seen their captain's face before and this man's face didn't match up. But this entire time... That was impossible. They even had noticed the strange things, but they'd refuse to believe he wasn't their beloved captain. How foolish, yet strangely heartwarming at the same time. "What is this deception!?" One of them yelled out, repeatedly, still trying to get a handle on this. At first 'Falgor' was shocked, but he quickly regained his calm demeanor. Now he had a cruel smirk on his face as he watched the Iron Mask Pirates bask in this reveal. *"That's right... I'm not your captain!" *He exclaimed, holding open his arms and then leaning back his head to laugh. He then looked dangerously at them and says, *"I never was..." *'Falgor' muttered, now turning his back to them. He was thinking about the day that he had taken that man's life...

_Ten Years Ago..._

On a small island known as Rallgaunt, two-bit criminal, Cort 'the mask' was scheming. We focus in on a man with rather blank feautures, there being nothing whatsoever remarkable about his face. It seemed as if it was a painting canvas. The picture had yet to be made, though. Cort was sitting at a bar alone, drinking from a mug. He looked around the room, snickering lowly. He could intimidate any of these fools in the bar if he wanted too. He was a master at that afterall. But they were all no names or losers, or so he thought. Cort himself was similar, but he at least had a reputation with the marines for constantly imitating people and stealing money. He himself wasn't much of a threat, although the pistol he carried was pretty useful in his hands. While he was drinking, someone slammed a bounty poster in front of him. There was his blank face there, several bruises on it from a scrap. He couldn't even remember when the picture had been taken, since he imitated so many people in a single lifetime. Cort looked up at the bartender, who had several scars and a grim look on your face.

"Impressive bounty," He spat. Cort looked over his shoulder, everyone's attention was on him now. He gritted his teeth and put a hand on his pistol. He didn't want to fight, but if these guys tried to get the jump on him, he'd be ready. The bartender frowned, "I don't want any trouble. So leave." Cort's hand untensed and he looks visibly confused, his blank face twisting upside down,* "Huh?"* He asked for clarification on what he just heard. "You heard me. You've got a big enough bounty for the marines to barge up in here and arrest us all. I don't want no trouble." Cort sighed, no problem with that. He then stood up, taking the mug with it. Before he left hwoever, the criminal suddenly growled and slammed the mug into pieces. Cort then walked right out, leaving the bartender with his veins popping. Cort didn't care, though. He kept on walking and out into the streets. He shoved his hands into his pockets and lowered his face. It was then that he heard several loud shouts. A muscular looking man had entered the town. On a good day, he'd looked like a dashing man. This was possibly the worst day he could have, though.

He wore an iron mask in his face, Swords were in his back, blood dripped from his body, and Cort saw a gun wound. It was enough to make him wince. *"What the hell."* He wondered, Cort wanted to just walk away and keep on moving, but this intrigued him. 

"Please..." The man muttered, his voice raspy. "Someone... help me..." He kept on pleading, but no one seemed to help him, much less get close to him. Cort frowned and walk over to the nearest person. *"Why is no one helping that guy?"* He asked, maintaining the image of just being a extremely curious bystander. The guy snorted in his face and then shakes his head, "He's a pirate..." He then handed a bounty poster to Cort. Cort raised an eyebrow. Then his eyes nearly popped out of his head... *"THAT'S ONE HELL OF A BOUNTY!"* He shouted. The guy laughed, "Yeah, no one is going to help a guy like that..." He then walked away, eager to get out of the bloody scene. Cort then smiled dangerously, still looking at the bounty. 'The mask' was scheming... *"Maybe not you..."*

As everyone moved away from the pirate, Cort stepped forward.

*"I'll help you."* He muttered, wrapping his hands around the man's body and then dragging it over to a alley. He was heavy, but Cort was a lot stronger then he looked. Once they were in the alley, Cort looked at him and frowned. *"Gruesome... What happened?" *He asked. "Marines." Was all he said. Cort nodded, as a criminal he understood exactly what this meant. "*Your name is Falgor correct?" *Falgor weakly nodded. "Please... Patch me up... My crew is waiting on the north side of the island in the ship. They'll handle it from there." Cort's eyes start to shine then. This was to good to be true. He honestly couldn't believe it. Oda had handed him steak on a freaking silver platter. *"Is that so?"* Cort said, he then reached his pocket for his pistol. *"Then you won't mind me taking your name for a while, will you?" *He asked, pulling the pistol on Falgor. Falgor's eyes widened, "W-what are you doing?" 

Cort smiled. *"I have a dream, Falgor. To find the legendary Mist Island. But I'll need a crew... a crew of strong men to back me up." *He explained. *"And your crew ill be that crew."* Falgor coughed up blood as he realized this, "They'll never go with you... My crew isn't that dumb!" He shouted. However, he knew how loyal they were to him. They probably wouldn't even spot the differences. "Damnit..." He muttered. Cort shrugged,* "It's nothing personal, just business." *He then pulled the pistol, calmly as that. Villagers shrieked as they heard a gunshot, hurrying to where they had heard it. 

*"Shit!"* Cort exclaimed, dropping the pistol and he fastedly tore off his clothes and placed Falgor's on his body. He left his former clothes in a tattered mess, Cort was about to make his escape, but he looked back. On his face, was the mask. Cort ran over and grabbed the mask, trying to pull it off Falgor's face, but a hand grabbed his wrist. Falgor glared at him, trying to fight him off. Cort started to sweat, this bastard should be dead. He heard the footsteps of the villagers. *"Come on!" *He shouted and finally Falgor's body went limp. His arm fell to the side and Cort snatched the mask, moving away quickly.

In that alley, the true Falgor had died (although he didn't go down without a little resistance), but he'd been replaced. Later that day, 'Falgor' arrive back at the ship, claiming that he'd be healed at the village. What he found was a group of fools, so loyal to their captain that they didn't even notice he'd been replaced. 'Falgor' smiled at this, they would be perfect subordinates for his Mist Island quest... 

_Flashback End..._


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 30, 2011)

*Pt. 2*

*"Now do you understand?" *Cort asked, still grinning. The Iron Mask Pirates were now near tears. *"Do you feel stupid for following me? Your captain would be dissapointed... HOW FOOLISH!" *He roared. It was true, that he wouldn't need them after he took the treasure and left the island, but at the same time, he was enjoying this. Having to pretend to be these idiots captain for ten years had been incredibly tiresome. He enjoyed showing them how stupid they'd been. However, one of them stood to his feet. "We didn't fail captain..." He muttered, looking down at his feet. "No, instead, we served him and his image to the end!" Cort glared,* "What the hell do you mean by that shit!? You're still an annoying idiot, Baji."*

Baji, who had been spoke for the rest of the crew, being the first mate tossed his mask to the ground. "I knew something wasn't right... But I'd follow my captain to the end! Even if I was stupid enough to think it was you!" He said, yelling now. Cort took a step back. He was suprised by this. Baji had always been a spinless idiot who pretended to have it all figured out, but this bravery was pretty amazing. This angered Cort though. Even though he wasn't actually their captain, they should've been broken. But no, he still acted tough.* "SHUT UP!" *Cort yelled, turning his left arm into a iron sword and then swinging at Baji's head. The pirate closed his eyes, but he was suprised to see that his head was still on top.

Cort raised an eyebrow,* "Huh?" *












Standing there beneath his blade, with a hand underneath it was Duke. He caught the sword with his bare hand. His face looked incredibly dark and Cort gulped as his sword exploded when Duke tightened his grip. Iron pieces fell to the ground. Cort backed up, *"W... what the hell!?" *He shouted. Duke frowned, "People like you are the worst... Those who have no idea what a true leader is... You took their loyalty and destroyed it! Never take your crew's loyalty for granted!" He shouted, looking around at everyone, he then focused in on his crew, who had a few scraps, but were relatively fine. Good. Besides his dream and his ship, they were one of the most important things in his life. "For taking advantage of that, I'll destroy you~!" Duke exclaimed, glaring at Cort and then raising a fist. Cort yells out, *"Tetsu Tetsu no Iron Club!"* In panic, turning his arm into a gigantic spiked club. Eleven feet long, he raises it high into the air so a shadow falls over Duke and then slams it down. Instead of dodging though, Duke simply shoots his hand up and catches it again, his hand was instantly pierced by spikes, but he did not feel it. That's how pissed off he was.

Screaming at the top of his lungs, he lifted Cort into the air by lifting the club first and then throwing him across town. He landed in a house, destroying it. Cort's eyes widened. This guy was insane. He sees that Duke is charging at him with both of his fists ready, despite the fact that they were bleeding badly. He stood up weakily and then yells, *"Tetsu Tetsu no Banzai Spear Attack!" *Multiple iron spears shoot out of his fists and towards Duke. However, Duke easily dodges or punches all of them out of his way. Now Cort was truly panicking, he started to run away.

* "Damnit! I have to get revamped..."* He muttered. Duke suddenly stops chasing after him. Cort looked over his shoulder and grinned, *"He gave up!" *However, Duke raised his leg and then slammed it into the ground, creating a powerful shockwave which causes the earth to shake. Cort fell to the ground and he tries to get up, but he stops when he sees the look on his face. "My new technique..."

Duke mutters and then stomps again, "Grand Demonic Statue!" The ground rumbled again, before it split into two. Everyone was holding on to whatever they could fine as, out of the hole in the ground, a monstrous being was awakened. Two giant hands come out, followed by a head. Then several spikes on the monster's back. Finally, the statue could fully be seen. Formed from dirt and rock, then given life through animation the huge creature was truly demonic-looking. It opened it's mouth and then let out an earth-shaking roar. 

​
Cort stood, shaking in his boots. Whatever this thing was... It had a demonic aura surrounding it. Duke was sweating just from bringing the damn thing to life. Cort, who had been so confident that he could win earlier was just now realizing that he never had a chance, just like Gon who was being finished right now by Kent. He fell to his knees and as he did so, the creature slammed it's head and wrapping it's mouth around Cort, he was swallowed by the beast. Since it truly wasn't living in the biological sense, it couldn't actually eat Cort. A slot on it's spiked back opened and shot the 'Mask' out, liking a whale's blowhole. Cort was shot through the air at impressive speeds. He was probably gone from the island by now. Once this was finished, the Demonic Statue began to fall apart, pieces of stone rolling off it and becoming inanimate again. Duke gritted his teeth, trying to keep it together, but it finally exploded, causing a rain of pebble to fall. 

"Bastard..." Duke muttered, his cloak falling off his shoulers. He'd a new one since it was pretty much ripped to shreds. 

"The battle for Mist Island is over." He said, falling to a knee and hanging his head.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford​*
Within no time at all Shishi shwed the full power of his true form and was able to best his foe. It was quite the spectacular battle to see, if one enjoyed such things however Brolly had been more interested in the shinyness of the metal rather than his abilities. It was a good feeling however to be back in action since Rumboar Island, to be fighting to their full potential once again. They were a strong crew, one of the strongest rookies that had enetered Grand Line recently and their mark on the world had only just begun. Of course such matters once again did not register much in the mind of the strange chef, his dream still stood large and strong to become the Greatest Chef in the World and write up a book with every single meal known to man filling the pages. A dream that would go hand in hand with the World Pirate Captain, Duke, becoming the Pirate King. Soon after Shishi had finished his battle with the enemy family member he joined Brolly on the side lines of the fighting, the mayhem still erupting around them though the pair seemingly calm and rather peaceful. A huge metal man and a huge smiling chef with what appeared to be gingerbread man eyes was an odd sight for any man let alone for them to be standing in the middle f a battlefield. 

Not along after they had joined up to watch the ending battles did Annie join them with an offering of alcohol. Naturally Shishi refused the offer and brought out some strange liquid. By the smell of it Brolly instantly  figured out it was not actual food or drink, but some sort of liquid ment for metal men of sorts. This had him quickly decide not to try and drink any when Shishi was not looking and instead took some of the drink delievered by Annie and gulped down a considerable amount. After the consumption he wobbled from side to side with that gigantic grin plastered upon his round face.
*"Mhmhm, yums. Make me want to cook new yummy from ugly mans book." *Brolly stated happily. After all there were a few meals in there he had not yet created stored in that book of Patchies, he was excited to get to work. Shishi began a conversation with Annie about explosives or guns or something Brolly had little to no knowledge about causing him to direct his attention elsewhere. Duke and the blonde Captain were still fighting the leaders with all their might. Their fights would determine the true outcome of the battle for Mist Island.

Brolly had complete faith in Duke, as he always did. That man was the Captain who could achieve anything, even against Moby he battle more fiercely than anything he had ever seen. There was no man he would follow in this world bar the red head ahead of him. As the chef expected Duke pulled out a new ability that shook the foundation of the island, a huge statue exploded from the ground and within moments after the enemy had been defeated. All the enemy pirates had been defeated and the battle had come to a close. The World Pirates and the Cipher Pirates stood victorious. Just as Duke fell to his knee from exhaustion, giving off a cool air of command and baddassry Brolly suddenly appeared next to him with a giant cookie in his hand.
*"Captain get strength back! Eat Yummies!"* Which was followed by the World Pirate chef stuffing the cookie into the mouth of Duke who flailed madly at the surprise. After being forced fed the giant cookie Duke wiped his mouth but could not help pass a small smile in the direction of the eccentric chef. Even in his own impossible to truly understand way he thought he was being helpful. Brolly put his thumb up to his Captain for his victory.
*"We strongest crew ever."* He said happily.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 31, 2011)

*Orland Bloo*

A lost and confused, and slightly angry, Orland came wobbling towards the World and Cipher pirates. "That damn woman! She used her power again on me!" he yelled, attracting the attention from the crews. He was sweaty and dirty, but not hurt in any way beside his pride.

"It was for your own good boy." Naomi was suddely in the midst of the collection of World and Cipher pirates. Nobody noticed her coming until she spoke. "You are stronger then you have been, but this one was still far out of your strength range." she said calmly, before turning to the two captains. "Now, about you two.." she started, grinning wide. "Would you be interested in getting of this place?" she said playfully. 

Taking out two very special log poses, shetwirled them around. The glass house was filled with water, and insde the water, small air bubbles stood out in all directions. "Let me fill you in how these work. Right now we are in land, meaning the log pose does not do anything much. Once you set out the other way, towards the next island, the bubbles will start to become one big bubble the further away from the island you get. Once you are well outside the mist, the bubble will point towards the next island, at which point you can charge your normal log pose and travel on."

"Any questions?" she asked, smiling sweetly.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Outside the Fortress*​
Hundreds of marines lay beaten and out cold spread out over the entrance of the fortress with a group of weaken pirates continuing to block the doorway. Beside Sibera, who held  the front bloodied all over with a horde of fallen marines around him, stood his second in command Hipper. The flamboyant and eccentric martial artist hopped from side to side as he prepared himself for the next charge of marine soldiers. Being no where near the leve lof Sibera the fight had taken it's toll on him, his moves had become slower and his strength weaker. Most of the Grey Top pirates were in the same condition. It would be time to pull out soon, but not before they knew the Bro Pirates had made their escape. 
"Hipper." The grey haired Captain said sternly. The feathered haired man beside him snapped to attention.  "Head into the fortress and make sure the Bro Pirates are faring well. Avoid combat and return to us when it is time to leave." Hipper saluted, out of habbit and turned on his heel before he dashed into the fortess. As he took his leave of the battle the next wave of marines made their attack. Sibera pulled back his fist and roared out loudly.
"Not a soul is getting past us, GIVE IT UP!" As he punched the air the pressure was so immense half of the force were blown back before they even came close enough to fight back. The battle raged on, but time was running out for all sides...

*Kali Raba vs Nor Jen​*
The battle had once again been evened out with Pierre focusing upon his fated enemy Dandigo while across the room Kali was facing off with the agent that trashed him not moments before above, Nor Jen. The anger had subsided from the senior agent as he focused attention on the compulsive thief ahead of him, battered and bruised from the whooping upstairs along with the ass kicking down below, that was until the pair pulled off their great teamwork and were able to free themelves.This teamwork also lead to Nor taking two shots ot the chest, somehow he was still alive however. Ever so slowly the hat wearing agent placed a new cigarette between his lips with a grin growing around the butt. Kali watched intently preparing to act as need yet he could feel the fear shivering over his skin, he was not like the other Bro Pirates, they were all so strong. He was just Kali.
*"Really had us going for a while there. Stung me before, but I'm not so easily taken down, you know."* Nor boasted as he pulled open his shirt showing his skin half morphed into a crocodiles which weakened the bullets impact. Kali grit his teeth and pointed his finger towads him in a dramatic fashion.
"What a dirty trick! You should have been shot and dead by now, Like this!" Kali fell to the ground holding his chest and began to squirm as if he was dying in pain.
"Oh nooo! NoO! The afterlife takes me... I'm sorry... I ate... all.. those... cheesecakes..." And with that he fell limp. Nor blinked at the performance in confusion before he slowly advanced towards the fallen Bro Pirate. 
*"The hell are you up t-!"* Just as he reached the seemingly dead Pirate the corpse sprung back to life and slammed his boot into the face of the agent. As it made contact Nor did not fall backwards but held his stance, as did Kali in mid air. Blood trickled down his noseand his expression darkened. Seconds later Kali was sprinting down the length of the massive room with Nor iving chase.
*"And you say I use dirty tricks bastard!" *Nor roared out. Tears streamed from Kali's eyes as he did his best to flee the agent.
"Uwaaaah!!!"

The pair ran up and down the huge hall for some time, Kali's tears almost causing a flood and Nor's laughter as mocking as ever. Kali was just buying time as he tried to come up with a method to beat this guy. He could not leave this room, he knew that much. The agent could catch him if he really wanted to but he was enjoying the chase. The moment Nor got bored of chasing the battle would erupt more intense than ever before, he needed a way to win by then. Suddenly something came flying towards him from above which appeared to be a bottle of gin. The pirate grabbed it, almost dropping it a few times and blinked in puzzlement at the gift from the heavens. As he gazed up he saw a beaten up ex-marine officer sitting on a window sill with a huge smirk over his lips. The marine he had defeated in Hetsvlle, Hipper!?
"Did I really lose to his punk? Damn!" He joked as he pulled up his shades. Kali looked between Hipper and the drink numerous times. The situation had changed. Nor let out a small chuckle as his running had also come to a slow walk. Smoke drifted from his lips as he studied the bottle of alcohol in the hands of the pirate and crooked a brow.
*"A last drink before death eh? Well, can't say I blame ya." *The aent flicked his gaze up towards the window for a brief second*. "Comin' for you next, fancy nancy."* Hipper laughed too and shook his head.
"Don't be ridiculous, you're done for." Before anyone could register anything else Nor was sent flying across the room after a blow connected with his stomach. The giant man back flipped across the floor and skidded on his arse a few times before using his fist to stop himself. The anger fumed up again in his eyes as he flashed up and angry glare towards his attacker. His eyes widened at the side. The bottle of gin was empty and in the place of the fearful thief Kali now stood, or wobbled, a drunkard in a fighting stance. 

*"What the hell?"* He muttered as he pushed himself back to his feet and wiped the blood from his lips. Kali continued to stumble about, completely smashed.
"Oi... you... you lookin' at me? IT'S NOT NICE TO STARE!" As if exploding from a canon the blue haired thief shot across the room and thrust a kick towards the agent in the strangest angle known to man. The agent was quick to deflect the unpredictable blow but was unable to forsee the reckless strike swiftly uppcutting from below. It was bot a foot or fist, but the pirates head. The skull of Kali clinked Nor's chin and sent him stumbling back only to be welcomed by another series of completely insane and ridiculous attacks. 
"WE SHOULD ... GET ANOTHER DRINK... AFTER THIS!?" He half asked and half commanded as he wailed on the agent. Nor clenched his teeth tightly. He was being completely outpaced by this bastard. In a boost of rage fueled strength he was able to land a blow, though only a clip upon the Pirate, to seperate them. The two skidded away from each other, with Kali falling over due to the drunkardness. Nor panted as he studied his enemy.
*"Drink makes you stronger eh... a drunken martial arts, pretty dirty. If you're playing that game." *The agent once again took the form of a crocodile man, his volume increasing greatly.
*"I'll end this in the next move." *The transformed agent snarled. Kali rolled back onto his feet and wobbled from side to side, struggling to keep his balance. 
"Fish... making me hungry!" Again Kali advanced, though mistakening a crocodile for a fish was not his biggest error. The biggest was he ran straight towards the wall instead of the agent. Nor laughed out loud as he watched Kali charged straight towards the wall. However upon impact with the wall another surprising event occured. The compulsive thief crashed straight into the rock and upon doing so a large crack from the already weakened ceiling formed above them both. The crack grew and grew until finally it collapsed, rubble falling from the floor above which landed on them both.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2011)

_*Continued...*_

After a few moments the dust cloud from the falling rubble dispersed to reveal a huge piled of rock covering half the large hall. The Bro Pirate somehow had avoided everything toppling. The drunkness had slipped away from his senses as it tended to do very quickly, leaving the navigator sitting in the middle of the mayhem rubbing his head. 
_'Crazy... I was so drunk I brought down the entire ceiling... and in my drunken fist I was able to avoid all the falling rubble... lucky~!' _Passed through the mind of the insanely lucky Bro Pirate. Wel, almost insanely lucky. Out of the rubble a large scaled tail fired out and rammed directly into the boys stomach. The power was so sudden and pinpointed that it sent him flying back through the wall of the fortress. From under the rubble Nor lay there trapped and broken. 
*"Lost... to such... trash... I got... too old and cocky..."* He said before passing out completely. There was such a thing as being too arrogant which lead to his down fall without even fighting to his full power. Meanwhile outside the fortress Kali flew through the air holding his winded stomach. This was it for him. He would be hurled into the frozen waters of Port Light and drown. 
"So long... my friends!" He called out with tears once again filling his eyes. Just as he prepared for deaths icy grip he felt his back slam into hard wood. With a groan he shuffled on the wooden floor and gazed about. It was the deck of the Smiling Bear with Mathias at the helm, looking like he had taken one hell of a beating. 
"M-Mathias!?" The thief croaked out. Ergo nodded in his direction as he steered the ship towards the bulk of water between the fortress, under the bridge, and towards the World Government trasnport vessel on higher water.
*"A good catch, right? We'll be ready to catch the others for our escape. Good to see you're alright, Kali Raba."* The blue haired pirate smiled weakly before he flopped back on the deck, arms and legs spread. Mathias was really becoming part of the crew. It was now down to Pierre, Katsuo and their Captain, Hornet. If anyone could do it those Monster Three could.

*Kali Raba vs Nor Jen
Winner Kali Raba​*


----------



## Cooli (Aug 31, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Uccello Pirates - A Trial*
> 
> With a jolt, Dove woke up. Pitch black darkness was the only thing she could see. She could feel her arms and legs being tied.
> 
> ...



Discuss? Discuss what!? We came here for Dove, and we're not leaving here without her. Like hell we're doing what they ask! Kite protested.

I have to agree. You accuse us of crimes we didn't commit, kidnap one of our nakama, and now you're asking us to shackle ourselves? You must be out of your mind.

Parrot looked around at the rest of the crew, and they all had the same look in their eyes. They weren't going to just turn themselves in, and they certainly weren't going to leave without Dove, even if they had to fight to get her back. Parrot sighed and folded his arms. Well, there you have it. Looks like we're gonna decline your request.

Morian looked at the crew with a displeased expression I urge you. Please put on the cuffs willingly. Once you do, then we can . . .

We're not putting on any damn cuffs!!! yelled Thrush. Morian was really displeased now. Then we'll have to place them on you by force. Morian snapped his fingers, and the rest of the Wild Hunters took aim at the Uccellos. This is your last chance. Will you put them on? Morian's question was answered by a crude gesture coming from both Thrush and Archey. So be it . . . Morian gave the signal, and the Wild Hunters opened fire.

One of the arrows was headed directly towards Mikaela. Mid-air, it opened up into a net. _"Oh no! What do I do!?"_ she thought to herself, but then suddenly, the net was diced into pieces as Kite appeared in from if Mikaela. Go back to the old hag's house. You'll only be in the way here. Kite said as she glanced over her shoulder at Mikaela.

Mikaela didn't know what to do. She wanted to stay and help, but she didn't have a clue about how to fight. but . . . Mikaela became flustered with her indecisiveness, and she didn't have time to think as the Wild Hunters launched a second wave of arrows and made a charge for the crew.

Mikaela! Get out if here! Thrush yelled as he blocked an incoming arrow and engaged one of the oncoming Hunters.

Mikaela shook her head to get rid of the confusion You guys better not let yourselves get caught, and you better rescue Dove! she yelled as she turned and ran away.

Heh. Like we'd lose to these jokers. Archey said as he prepared to go on the offensive himself.

"Should we go after her?" asked one if the Hunters.

No. For now we focus on them. Morian said as he too geared up to go on the attack. Besides, she seemed to have a low physical and mental strength often seen with civilians. She is harmless.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 31, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Dsurion Dimir; Forest of Death]​*
> Both Dsurion and Zero lock eyes just before they entered the forest. The two men knew the other?s thoughts fairly well. So ne?er a word needed to be spoken, they both knew what needed to be done. As they entered the forest Dsurion began to take steps to assure that they would not be followed by those foolish Marines. Opening the satchel on his waist, Dsurion releases Frenzy into the forest. The small mechanical sociopath chuckled maniacally as it rapped its fingers together, its blue eyes darted from side to side as it scanned the forest. The communication uplink between master and creation was such that Dsurion needed not speak to command the monster. And with a flurry of inaudible chatter the small silver construct slips into the forest.
> 
> As Frenzy vanishes into the shadows of the underbrush, Dsurion too peels from Zero, if they split up and allow Zero to be the one to confront Zarkath, he?d never know that Dsurion was there. Walking along the path he had chosen Dsurion began to release his small scorpions known as Scorponk. They in return began to blanket the forest creating an information net. If something happened in this forest, Dsurion would be the first to know about it.



*Zero - The Waiting Game*

It tooks some time to think of a good tactic for approaching the man. They had tracked him down to a worn down hut in the north western part of the forest, confirmed my Dsurion, who used his Scorponk. The dim light from one of the windows made Zero deduct that where he most likely would be. The afternoon had begun to turn to twillight, so Zero started his approach. Insted of knocking on the door, he scribbled something on a piece of paper.

_"Meet me by the hollow tree thirty feet west of your cabin, your life may depend on it."_ he wrote, tying it to a stone and throwing it into the window. It made a loud cracking noice, apparantly destroying a rotten boardblank. This really was a worn down hut..

Dsurion had given him one of the mechanic scorpions, so that he could send it back to Dsurion when he wanted him back. But for now, he had to walk to the hollow tree and wait for the man. Of course he didn't stand just beside it, that would be idiotic. He climbed up another bushier tree. At that angle, he had a clear shot at the intruder, while the intruder couldn't see him unless he looked back to the hut and up into the trees.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 31, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Discuss? Discuss what!? We came here for Dove, and we're not leaving here without her. Like hell we're doing what they ask! Kite protested.
> 
> I have to agree. You accuse us of crimes we didn't commit, kidnap one of our nakama, and now you're asking us to shackle ourselves? You must be out of your mind.
> 
> ...



*Uccello Pirates - First Blood
*
"Let me!" the oldest of the bunsh called out. He was well up in his forties. A sturdy man with big mucles.

*Yugga Rakes
First Mate of the Wild Hunter Pirates
**Bounty: [Currently withdrawn because of their role as protectors]*​
"Take this! Sharp Shot!" he yelled, sending an arrow towards Kite, who threw herself out of the way. But the arrow was fast, cutting a deep cut on her shoulder. The first shot was quickly followed by another. However, this time, Kite was ready for it, evading it.

"Why should you have all the fun?" the girl among them suddenly said, taking out her sniper rifle.

*Lori Wilder
Brawler & Sniper of the Wild Hunter Pirates
**Bounty: [Currently withdrawn because of their role as protectors]*​
"Hard Mode!" she said, doing something to her rifle before shoot two shots towards Archey. "Shintai Shintai no Leg Strengthen" He yelled, and suddenly he  leaped into the air towards the Wild Hunters. "Shintai Shintai no Fist strengthen!" he yelled in mid air, lifting his hand and hitting the wood around the Wild Hunters with a great force. The Wild Hunters jumped into different directions. "Attack them seperatly!" he yelled back to the Uccello crew, smiling wide. This was his kind of fighting. Proper warfare. This was HIS element.


----------



## Gaja (Aug 31, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Port Light*​
In the great library and meeting hall of Port Light two West Blue natives faced each other as gunslingers. Their duel was about pride and the right to go on and eventually challenge for the title of being the very best gunslinger in the world. A title currently held by the Shichibukai Asuka, or otherwise known as 'Miss Nevermiss'. In one corner you had the unorthodox shooter Dandigo of the CP4 whose motivation was to be the best so that the noble title of being the best gunslinger wouldn't be wasted on criminals such as Asuka, Pierre or Annie. While on the other side his opponent was the Bro Pirate Pierre St. Fly who was more the traditional gunman with some not so traditional abilities.

And while around them Nor and Kali ran, broke stuff, yelled and did their fist fight the two men locked eyes and got ready. Pierre's current status was two half empty revolvers in his hands, two empty and two full revolvers in his jacket. He had extra ammo, but in this situation he didn't have the time to recharge his guns. But another weapon he had was his ability, and the shot he absorbed when Dandigo shot a bullet in to his heart.

The two men sprinted towards each other, each firing a bullet at the other at the exact same time, but not stopping the other as Dandigo used Tekkai just in time and Pierre rolled out of the way, just in time as well. Pierre fired two 'bullet replicas' at the nearby book case, extending the use of his devil fruit... The two shots hit home and made half the books on one shelf fall out in front of Dandigo, who because of it temporarily lost sight of Pierre.

Pierre didn't switch out his revolvers, he couldn't afford to make any noise as he moved slowly around and towards Dandigo's left side, the noise from Kali and Nor fighting covering his movement as he counted the time that he spent here already. He had to push the pace here, even though he wanted to drag this out and force Dandigo in to making a mistake the blond gunslinger had to risk it all if he wanted to make it to Shenya in time.

"Where are you St. Fly?!?" Dandigo yelled, obviously frustrated that he didn't see his oponent. He had no idea where his opponent was at this time. So he decided to resort to some trickery since he didn't want to get shot in the head because a couple of books blocked his vision. "You're just like your weak ass father. Always hiding, and striking from the shadows, an assassin! BAH!!! Neither of you is a true gunslinger!!!"

Pierre stopped walking and his eyes widened somewhat, did this guy really know his father? And if he did, he dared talk about that man like that? Pierre tightened his grip around his two guns. He knew that he had to stay calm, but... but for some reason he couldn't. He couldn't really let this guy talk like that. "_Sorry pop, defending your honor comes second to helping out a friend._" The blond man smiled as he cocked the hammer and aimed to his left.

"Bye Dandigo." He spoke under his breath as he pulled the trigger twice, and fired a 'replica bullet' and then a real bullet at Dandigo, through the bookshelf. The replica broke the book, as the real bullet followed through and went on narrowly miss the ear and brain of Dandigo who used Soru to jump high in to the air, an angry look on his face. "Bullet Path." He pointed his pistol at a big chandelier and fired a bullet, but since he would have missed the chain because he didn't take aim properly, he used his devil fruit to adjust the path and hit the mark.

Pierre heard the shot being fired, and looked up to see a massive crystal chandelier fall towards his head. He pointed both his revolvers up at it and fired four shots at it, and exactly that small hole that he created saved him from damage as he jumped up and through the crystal. Despite managing to evade this attack Pierre wasn't in a good situation, and he knew it. The question was did Dandigo know? Rolling to a stop close to the exit door Pierre looked up but then heard a foot step behind him. "You lose. Give it up. I know you don't have any bullets left. You already used up all the real ones, and those replicas... hmmm about ten of them. You have no more cards to play. Yield and I will spare you life."

Not even turning around to look his adversary in the face Pierre replied in a deep tone. "Fool." Dandigo raised an eyebrow at this word. "What was that? I offer you your life. And you spit in my face? Fine if that's how it's gonna be just die here and now!"

Pierre closed his eyes, and breathed out. Dandigo in cold blood aimed his pistol at Pierre, the agent's last bullet. He pulled the trigger, and at that exact time, as the mechanism was about to send the bullet flying in to the back of Pierre's head the blond gunslinger moved to his right, his body turning around as he pointed his own revolver at Dandigo, his eyes open and focused directly at the agent. Dandigo's bullet missed its initial mark and grazed Pierre in the shoulder as the purple haired agent was faced with the familiar revolver. Pierre too pulled the trigger, which registered in Dandigo's mind, but he didn't have time to run, he couldn't use soru or tekkai in time and so he felt his body become weak and in a mater of seconds he fell on his knees as his expensive black suit and white shirt became red.

"By hearing you pull the trigger I knew where the shot was coming from, and so I could evade it. Neat trick, learned it from my _father_. And I used exactly nine of those replicas, not _"about ten"_. By the way that was the power of *my* devil fruit. I'm a Replica Man, and I just payed you back ten fold for shooting me in the heart when we started."

Dandigo dropped his pistol and blinked a few times as he looked at his opponent. He lost, he had to admit it, despite all the training, all the drive and justice. He lost, to a better man. "Outstanding..." Blood flowed out of his mouth as he lost consciousness and fell on the ground. He wasn't dead as the shot just missed his heart. Intentionally of course.

"You've been the strongest guy I've fought up until now. But now I gotta leave you... My captain needs me..." Pierre holstered both of his revolvers and adjusted his hat, before lighting up a cigarette and turning around. Behind him CP4 agents Nor and Dandigo lay defeated. And although Kali wasn't in the room Pierre trusted that his crew mate was alive and somewhat well as he pushed the door open and continued with his pursuit as he reloaded his revolvers. He had lost enough time here already.

*Pierre St. Fly vs Dandigo
Winner Pierre St. Fly​*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 31, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> Kimchi and Kaidou ignore Tommy, Kimchi had been spending a lot of time with the gun slinger now a days. Everyone could see a change forming in Kaidou, he seemed less secluded and quiet, he was becoming just a bit more open and willing to be part of the crew. "Come on Tommy, hurry your ass." Kaidou shouts, dragging three of the ten boars with him while Kimchi carried the other seven. "Damn fishmen, what kind of power does this kid have?"



“Yeah yeah, I'm coming.” Tommy sighed, Kaidou could be such an annoying guy sometimes, always seeming to rush things to his own pace when it came to traveling, and he still didn't know a whole lot about the man, even though he had begun to interact with the crew more often since they first met. Tommy quickly hurried after Kaidou as they headed through the forest back towards the camp, and Tommy looked at the weapon on his back again, he really needed to find someone to make him a better weapon soon, because it just might not cut it once they enter the Grand Line. Tommy looked in front of him again, and noticed that the camp started coming upon them, “Oh looks like Shaw's got the fire started already, impatient guy, eh?” Tommy grinned, well this worked out better anyways that he happened to be the first one back to camp, “Yo, Fruit Vendor coming through.” Tommy shouted at Shaw as he headed towards the man with the basket of fruit and berries he had collected.



Eternity said:


> *Zero - The Waiting Game*
> 
> It tooks some time to think of a good tactic for approaching the man.  They had tracked him down to a worn down hut in the north western part  of the forest, confirmed my Dsurion, who used his Scorponk. The dim  light from one of the windows made Zero deduct that where he most likely  would be. The afternoon had begun to turn to twillight, so Zero started  his approach. Insted of knocking on the door, he scribbled something on  a piece of paper.
> 
> ...



“What?!” Zarkath yelled as a rock smashed through the window, Zarkath ran over to the stone and picked it up, then looked out the window to see who threw the stone, “What kind of game is this bastard playing?! I'll slice the living shit out of them once I find them.” Zarkath looked down at the stone and noticed a letter attached to it, he untied the letter and opened it up to read it, “_Meet me by the hollow tree thirty feet west of your cabin, your life may depend on it._” Zarkath blinked a couple of times before he grinned, “Oh I get it now, someone has information that might be crucial to me about the Marines.” Zarkath surmised, after all luring him into a Marine ambush would be far too simple and uncunning of the Marines to attempt, if they were going to ambush him they would have already arrived.

Zarkath picked up both his sword sheaths and strapped them to his waist, “Alright then.” Zarkath busted the door to his cabin open with his foot, nearly knocking the blasted things off it's hinges, “Let's go see what all the commotion is about.” Zarkath took off towards the tree that had been mentioned, he knew the terrain well so finding the tree would be easy. It didn't take long before he came upon the tree, however when he looked around he couldn't find anyone there, “Damn, maybe it was a marine ambuish after all?!” Zarkath pulled his two swords out ready to fight in all out battle for his life, “Show yourself bastard! You obviously have some kind of proposition for me, so let's hear it!”


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

"dammit, go get supplies? as if I could while starving!!" he shouted to himself in the middle of the big forest, his voice echoing through the forest, there was no point in sending him for supplies, anyone with common sense and that has passed at least a week with him would know that, those supplies would be gone before he could reach the camp and saying that he has a bit of common sense was already too much."Oh well who cares?"he said in the end starting to walk back to the camp empty handed.

Minutes passed and he was still walking...walking and walking but nothing but trees were in the way."Oh i remember that tree!!" he said looking at a big crooked tree then he got what he was just saying; snot coming out from his nose as his mouth opened as big as ever"I?m looooost!!!! goddammit I?m lost again! what the hell is up with this dumbass forest!?"he said angrily not realizing that what was wrong actually was his brain, not that he wanted to go back only to be scolded by Kaidou or Alex though it was better than being lost all alone. 

"Okay, I?ll run straight non stop until i reach the camp!!"he said and just did as he said he started to run straight with out stopping even bringing down some trees that were in his way. That until his nose picked a scent, something he could find no matter what"MEAL TIME!!!"he shouted out loud and ran being guided by the smell of the food that was being cooked at the camp it wasn?t long before the smell became stronger and e could see his most part of the crew at the camp" Hell yeah!!!"he shouted again and jumped. His cry called the attention of his nakama who turned just to see a flying Ral  above them in mid air, his eyes place on the food just like a predator about to get a prey.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 1, 2011)

*Clover Ridge Island*

As Tip sat down in a large armchair, he held a plate of several small cups of tea and placed it on the table in the middle of the room. Grummon sat in one corner of the room, glaring at the guests. 

*"I'm sorry for Grummy's rudeness. He's a very paranoid animal. I found him when he was a couple years old and he's always been pretty aggressive."*

"Maybe you should, you know, train him." Dapper said with an annoyed tone as he picked up his cup. *"It's not easy. If you try to order him around he bites you."*

"No surprise there. Listen, your full name wouldn't happen to be Laurence Tiperton, would it?" Dapper asked taking a sip of his tea. *"Me? Hmm, yes, I guess it is."*

Before Dapper could go any further, Sandrei interrupted, asking right out about the man's research on moon travel. *"Yes. I believe travel there is possible."* 

"Well, then could you help us at all in getting there?" Dapper asked with anticipation. 

*"No"* Tip said with a pleasant smile. The room was silent foralmost a whole minute before anyone spoke up. "....What do you mean 'no'?"

-----

Back in the village, a young looking man came bursting into the lodge. Everyone stopped talking and turned to the man. "Is...is Mr. Lynch here?"

Lynch stood up from his chair and gave the boy a smile. *"Oh, Manny, I didn't know you were comin' by tonight. How's yer mom doin'?"* Manny quickly approached Lynch. "Boss, you know how a couple of the guys have been looking around for the 'you-know-what'? Well, I think someone found it. Not far from that old guys place."

Lynch grabbed the boy by the shirt and pulled him closer. *"What? Are you sure about this boy? If I find out yer lyin' to me..."* 

"No. They got pictures too. Look..." Manny handed Lynch a couple of photographs. Lynch flipped through them, seeing a couple images of a massive dog with a black coat. *"Well I'll be. The kid's right!"* He turned around and faced the rest of the men in the lodge. *"Boys, I think ol' Manny here found what we're lookin' fer."*

-----

Back at the house, Dapper was still shaking from the unexpected response. "Why? I-I thought you said you believed it could be possible."

*"Oh, I do believe it's possible. I just don't know how, hoho."* Tip kept a goofy smile on his face as he leaned back in his chair. Dapper was still trying to put this all together. "But, but, but if you're Tiperton, that would mean you've worked on different methods of getting there with the other gifted minds."

*"Oh, yep. But they all failed. If you read about me you'd know I quit after Martel and the others gave up on the experiment."* Dapper sunk down into his seat. "Well, I read you quit. I guess I thought you'd still found a way though..." Dapper said meekly. 

*"Nope. Can't say that I have. I mean, yeah, I kept trying. That bottle rocket thingamajig ya saw back there was one of my many attempts. I was just taking it out for a ride though."* Tip finished up his tea. For the first time since he'd met the crew, he frowned. *"My life got consumed with it. I couldn't stop even if I wanted to. I finally lost it one day and gave up. Maybe a better scientist will find a way someday. But I guess it isn't gonna be me."*

The room became silent again for a while. "Well, I guess that's it then. We're not going to the moon." Dapper was depressed himself, but he truly feared what Rose was feeling right now.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 1, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Yeah yeah, I'm coming.? Tommy sighed, Kaidou could be such an annoying guy sometimes, always seeming to rush things to his own pace when it came to traveling, and he still didn't know a whole lot about the man, even though he had begun to interact with the crew more often since they first met. Tommy quickly hurried after Kaidou as they headed through the forest back towards the camp, and Tommy looked at the weapon on his back again, he really needed to find someone to make him a better weapon soon, because it just might not cut it once they enter the Grand Line. Tommy looked in front of him again, and noticed that the camp started coming upon them, ?Oh looks like Shaw's got the fire started already, impatient guy, eh?? Tommy grinned, well this worked out better anyways that he happened to be the first one back to camp, ?Yo, Fruit Vendor coming through.? Tommy shouted at Shaw as he headed towards the man with the basket of fruit and berries he had collected.



Shaw, laying down the leaves that he would be using as a cooking pot, he started preparing the fish, gutting it and removing the scales skilllfully with his only knife. When he was done with about half the fish, Tommy and the other two came by. Tommy walked straight towards Shaw, dropping down a casket of berries ad fruits. Still a bit angry, Shaw took the casket without a word, before he got to skinning and gutting the rest of the fish.

Once the fish was done, he used a couple of stones as a pestle and mortar that he found on his way back. With it, he crushed the flowers into a fine powder. The powder quickly found it's way to the fish, with some help from Shaw, and the leaves was layed down over the fire. As the leaves started to become hotter, they changed from a lush green tone into a yellow tone.

The berries was first to go on the fire, followed by the flower powdered fish. The fruit was carved into pieces of art and layed on another leaf.



luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> "dammit, go get supplies? as if I could while starving!!" he shouted to himself in the middle of the big forest, his voice echoing through the forest, there was no point in sending him for supplies, anyone with common sense and that has passed at least a week with him would know that, those supplies would be gone before he could reach the camp and saying that he has a bit of common sense was already too much."Oh well who cares?"he said in the end starting to walk back to the camp empty handed.
> 
> ...



Shaw say it coming, and his foot met the face of Ral head on, leaving a foot shaped red mark. *"No food before everybody is here!"* he yelled. *"You might be pirates, but if you want me, you follow my rules regarding food, chevey?"*

Food, his greatest passion, was not to be soiled by these barbarians that easily. Manners at the dining table, or anywhere else he might serve food, was very important to him.




> ?What?!? Zarkath yelled as a rock smashed  through the window, Zarkath ran over to the stone and picked it up, then  looked out the window to see who threw the stone, ?What kind of game is this bastard playing?! I'll slice the living shit out of them once I find them.? Zarkath looked down at the stone and noticed a letter attached to it, he untied the letter and opened it up to read it, ?_Meet me by the hollow tree thirty feet west of your cabin, your life may depend on it._? Zarkath blinked a couple of times before he grinned, ?Oh I get it now, someone has information that might be crucial to me about the Marines.?  Zarkath surmised, after all luring him into a Marine ambush would be  far too simple and uncunning of the Marines to attempt, if they were  going to ambush him they would have already arrived.
> 
> Zarkath picked up both his sword sheaths and strapped them to his waist, ?Alright then.?  Zarkath busted the door to his cabin open with his foot, nearly  knocking the blasted things off it's hinges, ?Let's go see what all the  commotion is about.? Zarkath took off towards the tree that had been  mentioned, he knew the terrain well so finding the tree would be easy.  It didn't take long before he came upon the tree, however when he looked  around he couldn't find anyone there, ?Damn, maybe it was a marine ambuish after all?!? Zarkath pulled his two swords out ready to fight in all out battle for his life, ?Show yourself bastard! You obviously have some kind of proposition for me, so let's hear it!?



With his hands pointing at Zarkath, ready to attack if attacked, he spoke out from the tree he was sitting in. *"Greetings. My name is Zero, I am a pirate and depending on your strength, this might be your last moment, or the start of a great colllaboration."* he said quick and simple, jumping down and putting his index finger on the side of his sword.* "Zero Zero no More." *he said, creating a large hole on the middle of his sword before jumping back as the other sword came swinging towards him.

*"Now then. Shall we begin?"* he said, not any emotions showing on his face.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Uccello Pirates - First Blood
> *
> "Let me!" the oldest of the bunsh called out. He was well up in his forties. A sturdy man with big mucles.
> 
> ...



As the Wild Hunters split up, so too did the Uccellos.


*Archey & Parrot vs Lori - Battle on the Rooftops*

As Archey jumped after Lori, Lori waited till she landed on the ground, and Archey was still in midair before firing of a shot. Dammit! Can't dodge in this position!

*"CLACK"*

Something had collided with Lori's bullet, causing it to deviate from it's path. Dammit. Lori took off running again as Archey landed on the ground. Archey looked around and caught sight of Parrot with his own rifle. Don't worry about her bullets. I'll take care of them.

Glad to know you got my back Archey said with a cheesy grin.

*"CLACK"*

This time the sound of bullets colliding happened right next to Archey's head. Don't lose focus.

R-Right. . . Archey said as a sweatdrop rolled down the side of his face. He then turned and continued to pursue Lori, Parrot close behind.



*Kite vs Yugga - Battle on the Plains*

Try this. Triple Sharp Shot! Yugga fired off 3 arrows, all with precise aim, but Kite managed to dodge the first one, and slice through the last two. Take this! Kite yelled as her blades crossed over each other, about to strike Yugga. _"Too close to use arrows"_ Yugga thought as he reached behind himself and pulled out his two-pronged trident, stopping Kite's blades in between the two prongs. You've got some skill he said with a slight chuckle. But it's gonna take more than that! he said as he thrust forward, forcing Kite backwards. I'm just getting started. she said as the two charged each other head on



*Thrush & Snipe vs Laris - Battle of the Woods*

*"THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK"*

WHAT THE HELL!?!?!? Thrush yelled as he was pinned to a tree.

Looks like you'll be the first to join your friend Laris said as he walked up to the confined Thrush with cuffs in hand You didn't even pose a challenge. Laris was about to put the cuffs on Thrush, but they were suddenly shot out of his hand.

Dammit Thrush! Can't you do anything right!? Snipe fired off two more shots, causing Laris to jump away from Thrush.

Who cares!? Just get me down from here!!! he yelled as he struggled to get free. Snipe then used her bow to break the arrows pinning Thrush, causing him to drop to the ground. Thanks. That was a close one.

If you would have followed my instructions, you wouldn't have gotten caught in the first place.

Yeah, yeah. I'm listening now, so what should I do?

Make him go right

And how am I supposed to do that?

I don't know, you figure it out!

Enough chatter Laris had restrung his bow and was about to launch multiple arrows

Hurry up!

Right! Thrush made a rush for Laris _"So all I got to do is dodge his arrows and make him go right . . ."_ he thought to himself But how the hell do I dodge the arrows!? he yelled out



*Ryuu vs Morian - Battle on the Docks*

Seems like we're the only two left. Morian and Ryuu were the only ones out of each crew to remain at the docks because that's where Dove was. As the Uccello Pirates outnumbered the Wild Hunters, someone needed to remain behind and make sure Dove remained captive, and who better to do so than the captain of the Wild Hunters himself?

If you hand her over, then all of this will stop.

The same can be said if you turn yourselves in and confess to your crimes.

Confessing to crimes we didn't commit is not in our nature.

The evidence points to your crew.

Then the evidence is wrong.

I see. Then this was always going to be the outcome Morian said as he reached behind his back and pulled out his bow.

Indeed, there was no other way. Ryuu took up a fighting stance, his hand hovering over the hilt of his sword.

These two men were serious and to the point. They knew that neither crew was going to back down and that the only way this matter was going to be resolved was when one crew was standing over the other.

Let's begin . . . with great speed and agility, Morian jumped into the air and fired off 3 arrows.

Ittoryu Iai! with equally great speed and agility, Ryuu sliced through the arrows and followed Morian into the air.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Sento was too busy playing ninja to listen to Nirra. She jumped from side to side, running up the wall, hanging from the ceeling and jumping down, all this while singing her own theme song that she made up when she was a kid.
> 
> "Swinging from wall to wall, like a ninja! Jumping up and down, like the ninja she is! They never see her coming, they never see her take them doooown!" She sang.
> 
> ...



As soon as Nirra heard a voice in the distance, she quickly wrapped her hand around Sento's mouth, and pulled her behind one of the large pillars. Sento had no idea what was going on, and struggled to get free from Nirra's grip, but it was impossible. As Sento looked up, she saw Nirra place a finger over her lips, hinting at Sento to be quiet. Nirra then tried to glance around the pillar to see who would come around the corner. When someone finally did, it was someone they hadn't seen before

*Jouten Shimiru
Member of the Queen's Nine Spears
*​
"Do you see anyone?" the same voice as before called out. They were hidden from view around the corner. Jouten looked around for a bit, and then his gaze came into Nirra and Sento's direction. The two women quickly pulled their heads back to keep from being seen. *There's no one. You must be hearing things.* Jouten then turned around and went back out of sight around the corner. 

Nirra and Sento both took deep breathes before Nirra gave Sento a small scolding ARE YOU CRAZY!? THE WHOLE POINT OF _"SNEAKING"_ AROUND IS SO WE DON'T GET CAUGHT!!! YOU CAN"T JUST GO AROUND MAKING ALL KINDS OF NOISE LIKE THAT! Nirra yelled in a whisper. Sento could do nothing but throw her hands together and make a face that said "Please forgive me?"

After things settled down a bit, they could still hear voices around the corner, so they quietly made their way to the end of the hall and peered around. So then everything is set for morning . . .

Hey that's . . . Sento sadi aloud before Nirra jumped down on Sento Shhhh. Didn't we just go over this? Nirra whispered. Luckily, they were far enough away that Sento's words couldn't be heard by the two men.

That's Jinn. He was the guy who kept Camon off my back last night. Sento whispered to Nirra _"Is he the one behind the weird things going on?"_ she thought to herself

*Yes, everything has been prepared. At dawn, this Kingdom will experience true chaos.* Jouten responded

We have to go tell Camon about this. said Sento

Why him? He could be in with them for all we know

Are you kidding me? That guy is waaaay too serious to do something against his own kingdom. The feint sounds of bells could be heard, but the two women paid no attention to it. We have to get to him before . . . As Sento stood and turned around, her eyes widened. Nirra! Behind you! she yelled, but it was too late. The butt of a spear had made contact with the back of Nirra's head, knocking the large amazon out. And before Sento could scream out for help, she too was knocked out from behind.

*Well into the night . . .*

The remaining Atlas Pirates were fast asleep. The door to their room slowly crept open, and a canister of some kind was rolled into the room, releasing a gas. The sound of something rolling from the ground woke Van from his slumber Wha . . . when he saw the gas, he jumped up. What the hell!? Guys! Wake Up!!! Van yelled as he rose to his feet. He ran over to the other, shaking them to wake them up, but their time of consciousness was short lived as the gas quickly sent them back into a deep sleep. Dammit! Van too was now starting to feel the effects on the gas as he fell to the ground. The last thing he saw before losing consciousness were feet walking into the room.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 1, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue" Port Light*










​
With his fight over with a bloody and bruised Pierre was running down a long flight of stairs at a crazy speed. Though he had experienced these types of wounds before, he was feeling the pain build up but so far the adrenaline masked most of it and he was alright. His vision was good, and his aim didn't suffer either. The occasional Marine was to be seen but Pierre either shot him down, if his opponent had a weapon, or kicked him in the head if he was unarmed. There weren't that many men waiting for him actually, almost seemed like this place was empty. He would have to thank the Grey Top Pirates for that.

Reaching a long and narrow hall he simply followed the way, and went as fast as he could. Time was not on his side, not today. Reaching the end of the corridor he was in Pierre saw another flight of stairs going up, which of course he ran up on. There were quite a few steps but the blond gunslinger didn't seem to slow down despite the fact that he just got out of a fight. That just showed that he was willing to push himself and his conditioning. Eventually he would reach what used to be an entrance, but at this moment was smashed by his captain, who was actually inside the room.

Walking through the entrance Pierre found himself in a large room, it seemed like some sort of gathering room. Everything seemed expensive and royal, there was even a red and gold trimmed carpet, at this point though it was ruined. The Pirate was not alone. Immediatelly Pierre saw his captain in the room along with another CP4 agent, both men going at it. The blond young man didn't stop running though.  He couldn't afford to waist any time on rest or helping Hornet. For multiple reasons, the biggest one being that if he did Shenya might forever be lost to them, and the other one that he trusted Hornet enough to handle himself in a fight. Spring across the room, Pierre has his back turned towards the two men fighting as in front of him was a large maroon doorway that would lead him towards Shenya.

And just as he was about to exit the room a figure appeared behind him, aiming to strike him down from behind. "I'm sorry but I can't allow that." Caskin Camaron, the strongest of the CP4 spoke in a serious tone as his body twisted and he brought his hand down, aiming to tear up Pierre's body, who looked behind him with his eyes widening... Oh fuck...

*On the bridge*​
Meanwhile the Leader of the CP4, Charles, dragged Shenya by her wrist as he made his way across the long bridge and towards the vessel that would take Shenya and him to the Calm Belt and out of this crazy house. The idea that his agents might be having trouble with a bunch of pirates never crossed Charles' mind. Still he never felt comfortable around violence and being unprotected so he tried to wrap this up as fast as he could.

The girl did her best to struggle, dropping on her but and making herself heavy, grabbing random things and holding on, but the mans strength as poor as it was still bested the young girl and he slowly but surely dragged her towards the boat. Shenya though didn't let up. *"Let me go!"* Charles got annoyed by this, as he already started to get tired with this pulling act that he was doing.

"Stop struggling! I can already see the boat. No one is coming to get you! Give up already!" The back up call already was on out, and by now everyone knew what the Bro Pirates did, and surely they would pay for their crimes by spending the rest of their miserable lives in Impel Down.

But this girl, she wouldn't stop flailing her arms around, scratching and biting. Doing anything to free herself. The old man didn't get it, nor did he try to understand it. She was a god damn criminal who just wanted to be excused for her crimes. "*NO! I WON'T LET GO! HE'LL BE HERE!!!*" Shenya struggled even harder now, and actually almost smashed her foot in Charles' cohones.

That's it, he had had enough of this charade! "Why you! Stop resisting damn it!!!" Raising his hand in to the air, Charles brought it down as he was about to slap Shenya. Shenya saw this and closed her eyes, preparing for the pain. Deep inside though, she didn't break, she still knew that Hornet would come. But, what was that? Why did he stop, why didn't he hit her? Shenya opened her eyes slowly, and blinked a couple of times as she saw a new figure stand right next to her.

"Don't worry Miss Shenya, the Bro Pirates are here to pick you up. And you! Aren't you ashamed of yourself?" Shenya saw a tall blond man hold Charles' hand tightly, and the CP4 boss being in quite a bit of pain because of it. Pierre, the gunslinger of the crew had made it.

After the moment with Caskin, he continued to run up a huge flight of stairs. These stairs would lead him to a bridge of the roof of the fortress which in turn would lead to Charles and Shenya. Luckily he got there before Charles put the girl on the small high water vessel that was gonna take her away. 

"Let go of me! I'll have you shoot for this!" With Shenya behind him Pierre separated Charles from the girl just a little. And as the world government agent threatened him the former sheriff raised an eyebrow and smiled. "Oh? Why didn't you say so. Well in that case..." Pierre let go of the wrist of the older man, to which Charles thought that he actually had the situation under control, but as he saw Pierre move quickly, he realized in his mind that he didn't have the situation under control, not the least bit.

A shin connected with the nose bridge of Charles, in a devastating head kick thrown by Pierre, which in turn sent the CP4 boss flying across the long bridge. He hit the ground hard, as fear and pain overcame his body. Who were these guys? "Don't underestimate us! Even if you were to send out an entire army against us, our bursting blood will cut through it! We will show you our path through force! WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK WE ARE?!"

Pierre pulled out two revolvers and pointed them in the direction of Charles and several men that stood near the vessel that was gonna take Shenya away. The men at this point were making their way towards the CP4 leader and would no doubt engage the gunslinger as Shenya hid behind Pierre's back...

*"We're Bros!!!"*​


----------



## Eternity (Sep 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> As the Wild Hunters split up, so too did the Uccellos.
> 
> 
> *Archey & Parrot vs Lori - Battle on the Rooftops*
> ...



He knew that a straight on assult would be too dangerous, even with Parrot parrying the shots with his own bullets. Also, she was always moving, not giving Parrot a clear shot. She even fired a few shots towards Parrot, in order to make him uneasy and not get too comfortable in one location.

"Hehe, this girl know how to play." Archey smiles, getting ready to get close. He falls back to Parrot and speak with a low voice so that Lori would be unable to hear. "Fire a few rounds when I say so, I will use that to get close and knock her out."

When that was said he jumped back within range, and crouched down, as if to take a leap. "Shintai Shintai no Leg & Arm Strenghten!" he said, and yelled "NOW!" to Parrot, before darting thorugh the air towards Lori.



> *Kite vs Yugga - Battle on the Plains*
> 
> Try this. Triple Sharp Shot! Yugga fired off 3 arrows, all with precise aim, but Kite managed to dodge the first one, and slice through the last two. Take this! Kite yelled as her blades crossed over each other, about to strike Yugga. _"Too close to use arrows"_ Yugga thought as he reached behind himself and pulled out his two-pronged trident, stopping Kite's blades in between the two prongs. You've got some skill he said with a slight chuckle. But it's gonna take more than that! he said as he thrust forward, forcing Kite backwards. I'm just getting started. she said as the two charged each other head on



"Cheeky brat." he said, smiling somewhat. "Dark Redemtion!" he yelled out, firing a different type of arrow towards Kite. "Dark Redemtion!" he yelled again, firing another arrow right after the first one, following the way Kite was running.

"Double Dark Redemption!" he yelled out, shooting two arrows at the same time towards Kite.



> *Thrush & Snipe vs Laris - Battle of the Woods*
> 
> *"THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK" "THUNK"*
> 
> ...



"Pow." he said, firing two arrows straight towards Thrush. One hit one of his fingers, leaving a deep cut, almost severing the tip of his middle finger. The sond one went straight through his arm. "AArrgh!" Thrush yelled, spinning around and seeing an arrow sticking through his arm. 

"Pow. Tri Shot." he said, shooting three arrows towards Thrush. Snipe, clearly aware of trajectory, knew that if she didn't do anything, Thrush would die right then and there. "3 Shot!" she yelled, destroying the three arrows that Loris shot. "Get a grip Thrush!" 



> *Ryuu vs Morian - Battle on the Docks*
> 
> Seems like we're the only two left. Morian and Ryuu were the only ones out of each crew to remain at the docks because that's where Dove was. As the Uccello Pirates outnumbered the Wild Hunters, someone needed to remain behind and make sure Dove remained captive, and who better to do so than the captain of the Wild Hunters himself?
> 
> ...



Im mid air, he quickly took out his two curved blades, locking swords Ryuu. However, Morian was far stronger and more proficient with his swords then Ryuu, quickly sending him crashing backwards, while gracefully landing ont he ground below. "Your skills are admirable, but still rough. Your openings are many and easily detectable." his voice was calm, he didn't seem the slightest worked up by the fighing aroundor in front of him.

"Now come." he said, raising his swords up in a defensive stance.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Shaw say it coming, and his foot met the face of Ral head on, leaving a foot shaped red mark. *"No food before everybody is here!"* he yelled. *"You might be pirates, but if you want me, you follow my rules regarding food, chevey?"*
> 
> Food, his greatest passion, was not to be soiled by these barbarians that easily. Manners at the dining table, or anywhere else he might serve food, was very important to him.



 ?Yeah, sorry about that.? Tommy took a seat beside Shaw as he whacked Ral away from the food, ?He can be a huge pig sometimes, as can our Captain, but there's really no stopping Rex, when he wants food he'll find a way to get it.? Tommy sighed as he received no response from Shaw, ?Look I get it, you're angry right now, that's a natural reaction from someone who wakes up to find themselves on a ship they have no knowledge of after their beloved's been shot.? Tommy shook his head, ?You probably don't even really have any intention of staying with us, I'm sure the next island we go to, you're going to try and find some Marines, and bail out of this place, at least that's what I'd do in your situation.? Tommy grabbed his bag, and pulled out two bottles of sake which he had been saving up, ?For right now though, how about we have a drink and just try to enjoy ourselves a little bit??



> With his hands pointing at Zarkath, ready to attack if attacked, he spoke out from the tree he was sitting in. *"Greetings. My name is Zero, I am a pirate and depending on your strength, this might be your last moment, or the start of a great colllaboration."* he said quick and simple, jumping down and putting his index finger on the side of his sword.* "Zero Zero no More." *he said, creating a large hole on the middle of his sword before jumping back as the other sword came swinging towards him.
> 
> *"Now then. Shall we begin?"* he said, not any emotions showing on his face.













Zarkath looked down at his sword, staring at the hole in the middle of it, and his teeth were grit, rage showing in his eyes, ?You're that Marine bastard from earlier, so you were actually a Pirate, huh?? Zarkath continued to stare at the sword, not paying Zero much attention at the moment, he worked his ass off to get these swords, ?Hey, Pirate, there is a golden rule among Swordsmen, no matter how vicious they are, do you want to know what that rule is?? Zarkath didn't get a response from Zero, however when he finally turned to face the man, rage was the only thing that shown on his face, ?The sword is a way of life! To damage or destroy a swordsman's sword will invoke their wrath and push them to their utmost limit of strength!? Zarkath gripped his swords harshly as veins started to pop on his muscles, ?You have broken that one rule! Are you prepared to pay the consequences?!? Zarkath lunged out towards Zero, ?*Diablo Twin Style: Dual Twin Flash!*? Zarkath's swords charged towards Zero in a flash, aimed straight towards his chest.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 1, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “Yeah, sorry about that.” Tommy took a seat beside Shaw as he whacked Ral away from the food, “He can be a huge pig sometimes, as can our Captain, but there's really no stopping Rex, when he wants food he'll find a way to get it.” Tommy sighed as he received no response from Shaw, “Look I get it, you're angry right now, that's a natural reaction from someone who wakes up to find themselves on a ship they have no knowledge of after their beloved's been shot.” Tommy shook his head, “You probably don't even really have any intention of staying with us, I'm sure the next island we go to, you're going to try and find some Marines, and bail out of this place, at least that's what I'd do in your situation.” Tommy grabbed his bag, and pulled out two bottles of sake which he had been saving up, “For right now though, how about we have a drink and just try to enjoy ourselves a little bit?”



*"Listen, I don't know anything about your past, but I dare to belive you have never really loved somebody. This girl was the perfect girl. The was sweet, she was just, she freaking loved my over the top talking. So either shut up, or leave me the hell alone!" *he said, looking away to hide the fact that he was shedding tears. *"I might not like any of you, but I take pride in making food for anyone who need it, so don't think I do this because I have any interest in being with any of you another second, do you understand that?" *

He wiped his tears with the arm of the jacket he was wearing, and kept on making a feast.



> Zarkath looked down at his sword, staring at the hole in the middle of it, and his teeth were grit, rage showing in his eyes, “You're that Marine bastard from earlier, so you were actually a Pirate, huh?” Zarkath continued to stare at the sword, not paying Zero much attention at the moment, he worked his ass off to get these swords, “Hey, Pirate, there is a golden rule among Swordsmen, no matter how vicious they are, do you want to know what that rule is?” Zarkath didn't get a response from Zero, however when he finally turned to face the man, rage was the only thing that shown on his face, “The sword is a way of life! To damage or destroy a swordsman's sword will invoke their wrath and push them to their utmost limit of strength!” Zarkath gripped his swords harshly as veins started to pop on his muscles, “You have broken that one rule! Are you prepared to pay the consequences?!” Zarkath lunged out towards Zero, “*Diablo Twin Style: Dual Twin Flash!*” Zarkath's swords charged towards Zero in a flash, aimed straight towards his chest.


*"Soru!"*

The attack was fast, he didn't even have any time to activate his devil fruit power to help with his soru. One of the swords nicked his shoulder, creating a small wound. Nothing much, but a hit nontheless. He noticed quickly that the attack left him pretty much unable to defend against a counter attack, but he didn't attack.

*"One death."* he stated simply. He was going to count the amount of times he could kill him.

*"Zero Zero no Soru!"* he shouted firmly, stamping 4 times. Zarkath looked around, waiting for Zero to appear again. Zero on the other hand appeared behind him, said *"Two deaths."*
Then he dissapeared again, ending up a few feet away.

*"Pft! Weakling."* he said, showing his disgust clearly with his face.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 1, 2011)

Rex-

The green cloaks captain had climbed up to the top of a tree and looked around the forest, it was hilly, waving up and down and bobbing all around. "There's gotta be a tree here somewhere... something huge... a massive tree..." Rex rubbed his chin, Alex had picked Rex to find the keel, the swordsman would cut down the rest of the trees and bring them back to camp. In fact, where Ral and the others were now, there should be a massive pile of logs no too far away. Proof that Alex has been practicing his dismantling slashes. 

grrrrruuugggrrr.... "Eh?" Rex looked down at his stomach and gave it a pat. "It seems I've grown hungry, understandable." The captain looked around the forest some more, this time looking for food. "Oh look!" Rex pointed off in the distance. "That boat looks like it's pretty close!" Rex quickly leaped from the tree, a trail of leaves flowing behind him as he crashes into the ground. The force from his landing sends a cloud of dirt into the air. "FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!" Rex dashes off into the woods, that boar looked like it would be decent sized.

Three Hours Later---

"Hmmm." Rex sits atop a tree, his hand resting on his chin. "This is quite the situation i find myself in." Beneath him, a massive twenty foot boar and seven smaller ten foot boars charge and gnash at the tree. "All i wanted was to eat you, I don't see why you are so upset." Rex comments. "GRAA!!!" The boat headbutts the tree, on it's back a fresh bite mark lets out a little blood. "Look, look, i know it's bad to eat raw meat, but i was hungry!"

The boar stops for a second, Releasing a massive grunt, steam coming out of it's ears as it pounds the tree harder. "Eh? That just pissed it off?" Rex blinked. "Such annoying creatures." He sighed, standing up on the branch he was on. "Very well.... BARK BUSTER!" Rex slams his fist into the tree, a shock-wave resonates throughout the tree, shattering the bark and sending it flying in all directions like shrapnel. "GAAAH!!!" The boars let out a viscous growl as their bodies are pierced by the wooden shrapnel and drop to the ground. 

"Forgive me..." Rex leaps down onto the ground. "But i am very hungry." Rex prepares to skin the boars when... "WHAT DO YOU THINK YOU'RE DOING!?" A voice shouts. "Eh?" Rex blinks, looking behind him, before him stood ten men carrying pitchforks and other odds and ends, mostly related to farming. "YOU KILLED OUR BOARS YOU BASTARD!!!" Rex blinked a bit, looking down at the boar. "Oh.... that was yours... sorry... sorry, i was just-" Suddenly, four pitch forks, three scythes and 3 shovels were at his neck. "You're coming with us!!" Rex nodded. "Yes... Yes i am."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 1, 2011)

*Lt. Pattaya
"Grand Line"*​
Marine Captain Toro, a tall and muscular man who was also the commanding officer of the ship stood at the very front of the ship and looked at the ocean in front of him. What he awaited was to see Marineford and with that the end of this long journey. It had been 6 long months since he sailed out, and now finally he was returning to the place that he called home. Adjusting his Marine coat and cap the seasoned Marine heard a young black haired half-naked Marine train behind him as he reviewed the battle that unfolded only days ago.

*~ Flashback ~*​
The Marine issued ship was sailing, everything was going smooth. Meanwhile Toro was in his quarters, filling out a report. He was deep in his thoughts as suddenly the entire ship rocked violently. His ears picked up on certain sounds and right away the Marine Captain knew that someone fired cannonballs at the ship. Grabbing his coat he stormed out of his office and went of running towards the deck. "_*Damn it. Who's attacking us?*_" He thought while making his way there. Eventually he stormed out on to the big deck and tried to spot his Lieutenant for a few seconds. "Captain! Port side! We are under attack!"

"*Who is it, pirates?*" Toro yelled out as he went on to climb some stairs and have a better view on what exactly was going on. "Yes sir. We've spotted a Jolly Roger and black sails." Toro cursed under his breath as he saw three cannonballs fly at the ship. Two missed but one seemed like it would ram the ship and cause some massive damage.

Though as the cannonball exploded mid flight Toro's eyes widened, someone from their own side returned fire? Looking to his right he saw the new addition, Pattaya sitting on a cannon and laughing. "*Marine!*" Pattaya heard someone yell out Marine, and for whatever reason he casually turned his head towards Toro. "Hm?" Toro smiled as he pointed at the enemy ship. "*Good work. Now let them have another one! MEN, bring the ship into position, arm the canons and return fire!*"

The big ship almost immediatelly started turning to its left and canon balls flu in all directions as the two ships came closer to one another. "Bull-san!" Toro knew it was him being called, for some reason Pattaya thought that Toro could also be pronounced Bull, since both basically meant the same thing. So as he turned his attention towards Pattaya he saw the young man run across the ship. "*What are you doing?*"

The tanned Lieutenant smiled as he ran forward and got ready to jump. "Dropping in to say hi." And the teenager stormed forward like his life depended on it. Well considering he couldn't swim it kinda did. "YA~BAAA~DA~BAAA~DOOOOO!!!!"

With a massive jump Pattaya made his way to the enemy ship, surprising both parties really. He would go on to land in the middle of the enemy deck and immediately transformed in to his half point. A massive horned creature that was a mix between a goat, and a really really really scary goat. He grew short white fur all over his body as he also became taller. His hair stayed black though. "Get him men!" The captain of the pirate crew ordered as he pointed his sabre at Pattaya.

"Bring it!" Men attacked him from all sides, but Pattaya was no joke. Throwing kicks and knees, he sent men flying in all directions as the Marines blinked in confusion. "Who is that guy?" One officer asked, while another replied. "I have no idea... I think he's new..." But at that moment the voice of Captain Toro made its was across the entire deck. "*MEN! One of our own is fighting. Let's make sure to support him! Continue the counter attack and keep the ship moving.*"

Two men nodded and executed the order as Toro smiled. He too was looking forward to some action. "*Lieutenant, you are in command during my leave.*" The younger man looked up at the muscular Toro and nodded after being confused for a second. "*I'm going over to give that young man a hand!*"

"*RAAAAA!!!!!*" With a mighty leap a Marine Captain landed on the deck of the enemy ship, rather close to Pattaya who was mowing down enemies with powerful strikes. The pirate captain struck his sabre in to the wooden floor. "Damn you Marines! I guess I have to do everything around here. Prepare to die at the hands of 'Metal hands' Pinto!!!" As more and more pirates came storming in on to the deck Captain Toro turned his attention at the many men there, while Pattaya looked at Pinto and smiled. "*Can you handle that guy?*" Toro asked cracking his knuckles as he counted the men he was faced with.

"You bet your ass I can! I'm gonna be an admiral after all! Oh and by the way where can I get a fancy Marine coat like you guys?" Toro almost sweat dropped, what did he mean how do you get a coat? Everyone has a coat... Right? Actually he didn't know... Good question. Shaking his head and clearing his mind Toro got serious. "*We'll see about the coat after we get out of here. Good question though.*"

"Thanks." Both marine stormed forward like mad men and threw vicious punches. "*Bull Rush!!!*" ~ "The Punch You Don't Let Children See!!!!" And so their battle began, and soon enough an entire pirate crew was under arrest, their weapons and money confiscated, along with their ship. And the Marine Squad continued with its trip.

*~ Flashback End ~*​
After some time passed Toro adjusted his cap once more and sighed. But then, only seconds later, his eyes widened and he got excited, motioning with his hand for Pattaya to come. "*Pattaya, get over here.*"

Looking at some hot lady Marine in the "Marine Monthly" June edition Pattaya raised his head and walked over to Toro, of course wearing nothing but a pair of shorts like always. "*There it is. Marineford.*" The Captain said crossing his arms, he was back. Pattaya on the other hand, for the first time in his life saw it and was in awe. A grand building with many war ships around and in the shape of a half moon, a place he heard about ever since he was young. He looked forward to exploring it and the smile on his face confirmed it.

"Marineford."


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2011)

Vergil said:


> *Revolutionary Knights*
> 
> 
> “Nachos?!!” Sendo woke up suddenly, having been given some smelling salts by the doctor. He looked around the room and realised he wasn’t where he thought he was and wasn’t about to fight a giant leprechaun who threw nachos. “So, I’m pretty sure that was a dream. I hope that was a dream.”
> ...





*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower*

*Braska Hextor*​
A drunk from Shinpou named Braska? That was an odd occurance indeed. Perhaps it was simply a man with the same name. That had to be it. Whatever logical explanation was there. It was something he would likely look in to, just out of curiosity but thinking over it too much could not have been wise and healthy. Just then the newly powered Sendo burst back into the land of the waking with a rather odd comment leaving his lips. The Knight blinked in surprise at the sudden return, but overall was glad to see his friend was well. Things did seem to be picking up after all. That was until Sendo revealled his name and the doctor went completely mad in fear. The old man scrambled off out of the room and slammed the door in his wake never to be seen again. This left a very puzzled pair of Revolutionaries who traded glances in confusion at first before Snedo began to think up an explanation. 
“Oooookay, that’s never happened to me before.” Sendo paused as he tried to figure out what was going on, “I figured the cash reward on the bounty was too low for people to react like that. Ah jeez maybe it’s because of my ability, but hell it’s not that fearsome. I mean Clemens is much worse….or better….than mine. One thing for sure is that the doc don’t like me. Maybe just has a thing against Revolutionaries. What do you think?” While the hairy man spoke Braska held an unreadable face, studying the door where the dcotor fled. After a few moments he realised Sendo was staring at him for a reply of sorts, and quickly spoke his mind.
*"I am unsure. He did not recongise me, and my bounty is higher. I do not think this is related to our bounty... I believe something else is occuring here. I do not like it."* As always his tone was well mannered and polite, even when he spoke sternly. "We should return to the ship, I am concerned for Clemens and Lucy. I should not have left them alone."

Braska stepped out of the doctors house with Sendo behind him. As he turned towards the road back to the docks a flicker of chesnut hair danced in the corner of his eye. The knights strong gaze slowly followed the flow of strands off in the distance down another road. A woman in a long dress made her way down the road, holding a basket in one hand and a flower in the other. The smell of her touched his nostrils, a smell he could never forget. A brief turning of her head to head down another road allowed a brief glimpse at her portrait. The face was unbearable but impossible to look away from. There was only one woman that it could be. Even though all logic, eveyr ounce of his mind said it was not so his heart screamed out. Rynia. The woman disappeared down one the side roads so gracefully that her dressed almost seemed to appear floating. Braska stared down the road, unable to move at first, completely battling his own sanity.
*"This can not be..."* He whispered, much to Sendo's confusion. To avoid any more confusion on his behalf the knight forced his eyes around to his crewmember.
*"Head back to the ship and check on others... there is something I must do." *After that friendly order the Revolutionary Knights Captain ran down the road he had been staring at and turned off where he believed the woman had disappeared.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 1, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *"Listen, I don't know anything about your past, but I dare to belive you have never really loved somebody. This girl was the perfect girl. The was sweet, she was just, she freaking loved my over the top talking. So either shut up, or leave me the hell alone!" *he said, looking away to hide the fact that he was shedding tears. *"I might not like any of you, but I take pride in making food for anyone who need it, so don't think I do this because I have any interest in being with any of you another second, do you understand that?" *
> 
> He wiped his tears with the arm of the jacket he was wearing, and kept on making a feast.



?I never loved somebody?? Tommy laughed sardonically, ?Well not in the way you're talking about anyways, but as for my past let's just say it wasn't exactly pretty.? Tommy sighed, ?I had to live off the land because my parents didn't have any money if you will, and it took ages for me to get enough money to help my parents pay off the debt they owed, but eventually we got there, and after that I set out to sea to complete my dream of becoming a navigator.? Tommy popped open his bottle of Sake, ?Well then again I did make a promise with someone on my island before I left, but I don't know if my feelings for her are really what you'd call love.? Tommy grinned, ?That's true, you're a Chef aren't you? Food is your greatest pride, I thought maybe I could cheer you up a little bit by bringing back those specimens of fruit and berries to look at it, but I guess I didn't work.? Tommy took a swig out of the bottle,  ?Well I'm not going to pretend like I understand your feelings or something when I don't, but I'm just trying to help you see that even though some of us may act like it, no one here is a barbarian by any sense of the man, we're just as human as you.? Tommy looked at Shaw out of the corner of his eye, ?And we'd go through hell and back again to make sure everyone on this ship is safe.?



> *"Soru!"*
> The attack was fast, he didn't even have any time to activate his devil fruit power to help with his soru. One of the swords nicked his shoulder, creating a small wound. Nothing much, but a hit nontheless. He noticed quickly that the attack left him pretty much unable to defend against a counter attack, but he didn't attack.
> 
> *"One death."* he stated simply. He was going to count the amount of times he could kill him.
> ...


Zarkath smirked a little bit, ?You're a pretty strong bastard, and you can move fast, I'll give you that much.? Zarkath's sword had already been pointed directly at the spot where Zero would appear, ?I'm starting to be able to pick up your movements though!? Zarkath charged towards Zero again, and sliced out at him however the pirate managed to easily dodge, but Zarkath stopped himself, twirling around on his foot, and charged towards the spot where Zero would appear, as soon as the man appeared, Zarkath had already been near him, ?*Diablo Twins Style: Twelve Demon Strikes!*? Zarkath swung his sword out rapidly twelve times, attempting to hit the spam spot on Zero's body, however he only managed to hit the man four times before his Soru got off again, however as he appeared at a distance it's obvious the wound inflicted him more than the previous one did, ?So? Still think I'm a weakling?! Huh?!? Zarkath charged towards Zero again, muscles seemingly pumping up, ?*Diablo Twins Style: Gorilla Slicer!*? Zarkath's swords came down in the same form of the Diablo Twins Style movement, however due to the temporary increase in muscle strength the swords moved even faster leaving less time for an opening.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 1, 2011)

THUD! Kaidou throws one of his knives into a tree. "Will the two of you shut up? Boo hoo, my love got shot, Boo hoo, i grew up poor. What the fuck do either of you know about pain!?" Kaidou stood up and grabbed the knife from the tree. "You're just a bunch of whiny little ass holes who can't take control over their own problems and grow a pair." Kaidou growled, putting the knife away and heading off into the woods. "You can skin the boars your fucking selves. dumb ass mother fuckers." The gunner grumbled, vanishing into the shadows of the woods. 

Kimchi sat by one of the boar carcasses, he'd been helping Kaidou skin them for Shaw, but was now left by himself. "I... want to be strong." Kimchi thought to himself, thinking that Kaidou's words reflected on him as well. 

----

Kaidou- 

The gunner looked down at his hands, "Damn it.." He could see them, soaked red with blood. "It never washes away... No matter what i do, it never washes away." The gunner found a small stream in the woods and began to wash his hands in it. He watched the blood flow downstream, but still it never seemed to leave his hands. He could smell it, the scent of blood lingering in the air, the feeling of its warmth on his hands. It was washing away in buckets now, he could see the stream start to turn completely red. "All the lives you've taken till now..."

--- 5 years ago --- 

"All the lives you've taken till now are nothing!" An older man stands over Kaidou, the gunners arms and legs pinned to the ground with massive nails. "You've become a threat to the organization Number 00334." The man looks down at Kaidou as the blue heard man stares at him with daggers in his eyes. "But, if you can complete just one more job... One more, we'll see about keeping you alive, Hows that sound?" Kaidou grit his teeth. "Fine... One more job.... What is it?" 

The old man simply smiled. "You are to head to a village on this island.... Erase it."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2011)

*Green cloaks- Ral*

He stayed there hearing the conversation that was going on between Shaw and Tommy, apparently they had a difficult life up till now. While they were talking, he took the chance and took something of what was being cooked seeing that they were too immersed in their chitchat to be paying attention to him. He didn?t even look at what he take in the end whatever that could be edible was fine. Biting what he got in his hands he started to eat while still hearing....those guys were boring.

Before he could say anything Kaidou just said some harsh words and left, leaving the little fishman all alone. He finished what he was eating, it wasn?t even something he could call appetizer but it was better than anything for now. Standing up, something that called his comrades attention, he went over Kimchi and took another knife starting to help him"It?s not like I like to agree with that fool but, I think the same. I won?t say I understand you because I have been happy my whole life but you are only complaining about shit that can not be changed ya know?"he said overhearing Kimchi?s words, then turning at the kid he said"if you wanna be strong then fight. Fight, fight and keep fighting, struggling against your weaknesses will make you strong and i?m not talking only about physical battles like we usually have, i?m talking about...."he stopped, actually he was not the kind of guy who has a great vocabulary or uses to think about all that stuff.

"About, about....well you understand"he said not finding the words to express it "I don?t get it"Kimchi said looking at Ral"Oh whatever!! you just have to fight okay?!"he said at last; the fishman only nodded and kept with his work kinda happy of Ral helping him."/Dammit! just when I was starting to sound cool/"he thought kinda depressed in his mind.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 2, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights* 
With _The Glowing Future_ in such rough condition, Clemens hoped to acquire the services of a skilled and yet affordable shipwright, the emphasis being on affordable. In her experience a quick bat of the eyelashes and a flirty smile were usually enough to get a discount, loathe as she was to stoop to such levels. As it was, the Revolutionaries simply couldn't afford to fund every ragtag outfit that came along, the Knights included. Even with their growing reputation they still were on the low end of the totem pole. Clemens didn't mind though. It felt almost like being in the Marines again, having to work your way up the ladder from a no nothing academy recruit.    

It was Lucy who first pointed out the Marine battleship docked at the far end of the harbor. Clemens gasped as she saw it, a hulking monstrosity of black steel, larger then any ship she had ever seen. Even the Buster Call warships she had once served upon as a fresh faced rookie were dwarfed by this beast. She couldn't believe her eyes as she read the ships name, emblazoned in bold white lettering across the aft hull. _He's here!_ Clemens thought frantically. 

"The Dark Justice," Lucy said aloud. 

Clemens quickly grabbed Lucy's hand. "We need to move fast," Clemens said in a tense voice, her gaze darting around every which way for any sign of him, that maniacal bastard known as Zane Garrick. He wouldn't be too hard to spot, a giant nine foot tall gorilla of a Marine, as wide as a wall and about as dumb as a bag of barnacles. 

Lucy didn't question Clemens. She knew very well the threat that the Marines posed. Clemens frowned slightly as she saw Lucy go into that familiar routine they had practiced together during those tense months after escaping Ohara. As they walked hand in hand, Lucy kept her head down and made herself as invisible as possible. This eight year old girl was now as savvy as any fugitive on the run. It was both heartbreaking and awe inspiring to witness at the same time, and only made Clemens want to fight that much harder to give the girl some semblance of a normal childhood again. "As soon as we finish here, we'll go and warn Braska and Sendo." 

They soon found the Harbor Masters office. Clemens focused on the closed sign hanging on the front door. "What now?" Lucy asked. Clemens smirked at the girl. "Since when did closed signs ever mean anything to us?" Upon entrance they found a gray haired old man sitting at a desk, his face buried in a newspaper. He didn't even bother looking up at his new visitors. "Do you know how to read? We're closed," the old man grumbled, waving a dismissive hand towards them. His gaze slowly drifted up towards Clemens. In an instant his face lost all color and his eyes literally bulged from beneath his gold rim spectacles. "Oh my dear. How could I be so rude. Forgive me!" he exclaimed frantically. Then he was up and walking towards Clemens with red faced embarrassment. He stared from Clemens to Lucy and then back to Clemens. 

"How can I help you Captain Clemens? Any problems with the refit of your ship?" 

"Captain Clemens?"  

__ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Captain Beverly Clemens observed as the young Marine grunt buttoned his shirt back up. She leaned casually against the edge of a highly polished and ornate desk, her arms crossed and a mischievous twinkle in her eyes. The grunt noticed her stare and smiled sheepishly in return.  

"Was it...um...you know...was it okay for you?" 

Clemens shrugged and let out a world weary sigh. "It'll do," she said, shifting her gaze towards the porthole behind her desk. 

The grunt's shoulders slumped visibly. As he made his walk of shame out the door, a chipper female Marine came bouncing past him and saluted Clemens eagerly. She had reddish blond hair tied into a pony tail and bright purple eyes that looked out over a light dusting of freckles over her nose and cheeks. Ensign Phoenix D. Rose was only a 17 year old academy graduate, but had already lasted twice as long as Clemens' countless other failed assistants (she stopped counting at number 20, a strapping young buck whose remains were currently residing within the stomach of a Sea King). Perhaps it was her seemingly infinite supply of enthusiasm or just her blind ignorance, but the girl was still under the impression that her commanding officer was actually a good person, and not a borderline sociopath. 

"Boy oh boy you and that guy were in a meeting for a long time Captain. You must've been real mad at him. I felt the walls trembling even," Rose said.   

Clemens rolled her eyes and grabbed her trenchcoat. "I'm going to take a walk, see if any troublemakers are on the prowl."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Shaw*

Shaw rolled his eyes. Of course they would say that their life was worse. Not barbarians my ass. He had never been accepted by anyone in his town, besides Mari. She was the only person to treat her like an equal. They where only poor. At least that's what he had heard so far. None of them had gone throgh all the hate he had, none of them had loved somebody as much as he had. Of course, there might be others out there who had gone through worse..

*"I apologize for my outburst. I don't know anything about any of your pasts."* he said, dropping his knife. *"Tommy, keep Ral away from the food I have prepared so far. I will finish the food later. I need to talk to Kaidou." *

While walking to the place he last saw Kaidou, he thought back to the time Mari was shot. An angry outburst followed, and he kicked a huge tree, crushing the base, making it fall down behind him as he went on. The anger inside him was starting to subside. 

Soon enough, he saw the blue haired guy washing his hands in a stream.

*"I don't know you, but you are a man of passionate words, I admire that."* he said, not getting too close to him, but not so far away that he would think he was afraid.

*"I remember when I was a few years younger, my dad would hail the passion and courage that pirates had. Having grown up in Logue Town, I have heard both good and bad things about you pirates. But this was the first time I really believed any of it. I looked up to my dad.."* he trailed off. It took several seconds before he started again.

*"Do you know what my first impression was? The first close contact I had with a pirate was the pirate that shot Mari. I don't blame any of you, and I apologize for my rudness, but I hope you understand why I am a tiny bit uneasy around you guys.."*


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 2, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Green Cloaks - Shaw*
> 
> Shaw rolled his eyes. Of course they would say that their life was worse. Not barbarians my ass. He had never been accepted by anyone in his town, besides Mari. She was the only person to treat her like an equal. They where only poor. At least that's what he had heard so far. None of them had gone throgh all the hate he had, none of them had loved somebody as much as he had. Of course, there might be others out there who had gone through worse..
> 
> ...



"I don't care what you are." Kaidou continued to wash his hands in the stream, he could see it, the blood kept pouring off it... he could see the river running completely red, when he lifted his hands out of the water, there was only blood... "You knew your father, then honor your father. There are good and bed men in this world. You have to realize who is who and not judge a man before he's died." Kaidou had heard those words many a time, never judge a man before he's died... None of them have ever been that man though... the man who was the judge, the jury, the executioner. The man who was sent in to do the work that others wouldn't. 

"I can't get them clean." Kaidou mumbles under the breath, scrubbing his hands with vigor now. "It would be wise of you to leave this place now. You have your outbursts, I have mine. If I calm down, I'll return to camp. But not a moment sooner. I'll accept your apology, but you should apologize to Kimchi and Tommy. They are the fools who are hurt most by words."
 
The those around Kaidou, the river was clean, pure and clear. But to the gunman, his hands continued to leak blood, dripping every time he removed them from the water, each drop a soul that he's sent to the next world. Each and every soul reflected as they hit the water. Their faces staring up at him, locked in pain, their final moments burned into his memory...


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 2, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks- Ral*
> 
> He stayed there hearing the conversation that was going on between Shaw and Tommy, apparently they had a difficult life up till now. While they were talking, he took the chance and took something of what was being cooked seeing that they were too immersed in their chitchat to be paying attention to him. He didn?t even look at what he take in the end whatever that could be edible was fine. Biting what he got in his hands he started to eat while still hearing....those guys were boring.
> 
> ...



“Ah man, this is such a drag.” Tommy sighed as Shaw disappeared to go talk to Kaidou, he looked over at Kimichi having heard the words that Ral spoke to him, “He's talking about fighting your own demons, Kimichi.” Tommy took another swig out of his bottle of Sake, “Getting stronger physically doesn't do any good if you don't have the emotional strength to back it up, everyone here has experienced something painful in their life, some things are more painful than others.” Tommy looked over at the fishman kid with a smile, “It's all about confronting your pain, what is it that haunts your past? If you can conquer that, then you have become stronger than any person in the world.” Tommy smirked as he looked back up to the sky, “That's what it means to be a man.” Tommy laughed, “Ah that sounded way too corny for it's own good."


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 2, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?Ah man, this is such a drag.? Tommy sighed as Shaw disappeared to go talk to Kaidou, he looked over at Kimichi having heard the words that Ral spoke to him, ?He's talking about fighting your own demons, Kimichi.? Tommy took another swig out of his bottle of Sake, ?Getting stronger physically doesn't do any good if you don't have the emotional strength to back it up, everyone here has experienced something painful in their life, some things are more painful than others.? Tommy looked over at the fishman kid with a smile, ?It's all about confronting your pain, what is it that haunts your past? If you can conquer that, then you have become stronger than any person in the world.? Tommy smirked as he looked back up to the sky, ?That's what it means to be a man.? Tommy laughed, ?Ah that sounded way too corny for it's own good."



"Umm... I don't know what haunts me..." Kimchi blinks, he continues to cut the boar. "I wanted to join the fishman army... to be apart of the kings royal army... but, i wasn't old enough... so i had to take some part time jobs. Only, i kept getting fired from them. I'm just a screw up, i've never been able to hold a job." Kimchi looks down at the knife. "I'm not good enough, I'm just lazy and fat." A small smile formed on the side of his face. "But Rex, makes me feel strong, like i can do anything." Kimchi smiles. Rex had a way of making you believe in yourself... when he wanted too.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I don't care what you are." Kaidou continued to wash his hands in the stream, he could see it, the blood kept pouring off it... he could see the river running completely red, when he lifted his hands out of the water, there was only blood... "You knew your father, then honor your father. There are good and bed men in this world. You have to realize who is who and not judge a man before he's died." Kaidou had heard those words many a time, never judge a man before he's died... None of them have ever been that man though... the man who was the judge, the jury, the executioner. The man who was sent in to do the work that others wouldn't.
> 
> "I can't get them clean." Kaidou mumbles under the breath, scrubbing his hands with vigor now. "It would be wise of you to leave this place now. You have your outbursts, I have mine. If I calm down, I'll return to camp. But not a moment sooner. I'll accept your apology, but you should apologize to Kimchi and Tommy. They are the fools who are hurt most by words."
> 
> The those around Kaidou, the river was clean, pure and clear. But to the gunman, his hands continued to leak blood, dripping every time he removed them from the water, each drop a soul that he's sent to the next world. Each and every soul reflected as they hit the water. Their faces staring up at him, locked in pain, their final moments burned into his memory...



Shaw could see something in the mans eyes. A pain even he had no experience with. A much deeper pain then his own. The loss of a love is bad, yes. But Kaidou seemed more scarred by his mental wounds then anyone he had seem before.

*"Fine." *he said. He was a man of many words, but this time, that word was enough. At this point, he could do nothing for him. Words where only a disturbance to him at this point. At least from Shaw, who had just joined the adventure.

He walked back, and finished the cooking. A total of 40 cooked fish, lots of fresh fruit, and some wild boars.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Leaving Marineford

Lysander Sa'lis​*
​
So it was time to depart. Several new men and women had joined this crew though none were of note. None of the men shared his amazing looks and power and none of the women were as beautiful as the perfct Amelia. An angel amongest goblins, for when he would see her again he never knew yet he would occupy his time with the women after his money more than his love for the time being. They did what they were designed for and then he had no more use for them. Such a cruel man, even if he simply saw it as passing the time. World Nobles rarely acknowledged the feelings or point of view of others. their own was far too important to be bothered with the likes of those types of people. That was simply how the World was run. Money and Power. Excatly how the Saint Lysander Sa'lis liked it. With a swish of his regal coat as his arm thrust towards the waters an air of fake command grew over the marine officer, an aura than only those who wished to remain breathing would pay attention to. His gloved hand pointed towards the long path to Alabasta, an arrogant smirk upon his lips.
*"Then let's waste no time and begin the journey. You know how I dislike being without my luxuries for too long. Let's make this a brief and easy trip, set sail!"* Upon the overly and pointless long command the marines dashed about the vessel with the intent of taking the waves. The massive, gleaming and well polished ship, the Blazing Beauty, insanely big for a marine ship, moved off from Marineford much to the relief of those in in the Headquarters. They would not need to worr yabout the spoilt brat for another couple of months considering the length of the journey along with the mission that would occupy Lysander in Alabasta. Will did they know of the trials that would await the young World Noble.

*In Alabasta...*
An old man fell against a rock with a grunt, holding his chest as the hot sands and dust filled his lungs. Water was never to be found now days, and even so it would be taken by the one who controlled this island. The villiany was outrageous but what could they do? A man of that kind of power was someone a normal human being did not even consider picking a fight with. This was the end... of the Kingdom of Alabasta...


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Port Light

Hornet Havoc vs Caskin Camaron Part III​*
*"Orraaaaaaa!" *The dark skinned Captain roared out at the top of his lungs as he gripped one of the rooms curtain rails in his extended pure black Pitch hand. It spun like a propeller, thanks to the elastic quality of the pressured Pitch. As the metal pole twirled to strike down the red haired agent an arm moved to counter the armed strike. The pole came into contact with Caskin's arms and upon doing so turned into shreds of metal. The pirate clenched his teeth as his own body twirled to strike right after the metal pole attack, this time with a Pitch covered leg. He was testing to see if there were any weakness, perhaps intervals between the ability to use the Devil Fruit. Unfortunately that was not the case, Hornet learning this as his boot slammed into the agents double arm guard, the Pitch being sliced off and blood following from the cuts spiraling up the length of his leg. He quickly created some distance to avoid any more damage, skidding on his wounded leg with a grunt.
"You've done that so many times now. How many more times must I say it." Caskin said ratherly calmly, sternly even, yet with a smirk curled in the corner of his lips. He raised a hand slightly in a gesturing motion. "There isn't a thing I can't cut. Metal or flesh, Pitch or even air. My body is the strongest blade there is." The Captain panted heavily from his wounds and exhaustion. This guy really was a terrible match up for him and now had begun to get on his nerves.  In a sudden burst of resolve Hornet threw himself at the agent once more, his fist overgrown with black Pitch doubling it's size.
*"Don't be a joker~ This ain't poker~ I'mma knock you flat~ Ya damn Fat Cat~!" *He rapped mid air while preparing a mighty bunch. Once it range he slammed his fist forwards however, like every other time before the attack was guarded and the Captain was thrown back more bloodied than before. Caskin however only seemed slightly scuffed. Going weary of the pirates lack of common sense the red haired martial artist let out a small sigh and rubbed a hand over his forehead.
"Again, and again, you throw yourself at me. You'll end up dead at this rate. Then after I finish you off, I'll make sure the rest of your crew are cleaned up as well. You did pretty well... I suppose, but after the rumours I did expect more." During the agents arrogant speech a spark flashed through the mind of the Bro Captain.
_'Hey, hey, he touched his forehead but didn't cut himself yo. He's gotta be able to turn his ability on and off in a second, cause those kinda things are just natural habbits. Maybe he can't cut himself at all? In that case!' _

Like before Hornet charged towards Caskin, Pitch forming around both his arms. The agent crooked a brow in question before giving his head a gentle shake from side to side. This was beginning to get tiring. He calmly raised an arm as he prepared to block the incoming predictable attack. However this time things did not go excatly as ancipated. Hornet, instead of punching wrapped both Pitch hands around the forearm of the agent and continued to the produce Pitch over and over to keep holding on the agent, the liquid constantly being torn to shreds from simply holding the arm.
"What are you doing?" Caskin asked calmly with his brow once again raised. A massive, bloodied grin grew over the pirates lips as he wrenched back Caskins' arm, and then with all his strength twisted the hand towards the agents own face followed by forcing him to give himself a rather powerful punch directly in the face. Caskin's eyes widened in surprise and pain as he felt the power of his own fist smack straight into his face. At that moment, the Pitch ceased being cut and was able to get a firm hold.
*"I was right~ Ya took the bite~ Ya can cut yourself so you gotta turn off the power~ Ha! Nows the time ta cower~!"* Hornet wrenched back his forehead, the Pitch forming around his neck and the back of his head for extra elastic power. With the help of his ability and own ridiculous strength he launched his own head straight into the face of the agent, causing a spurt of blood to flow from his enemies flesh and nostrils. As risky as that was it actually worked. Caskin went flying back across the royal room and slammed into the wall, creating a huge crater upon impact. Hornet, having a much harder head, held his battle stance with a small smile on his lips. It was time to turn the tables. 
*"Idiot baby~ It's your bed time~ This fight ain't a maybe~ I'mma in ma prime~"* The Pirate rapped absently, his hands thrusting about in that old school manner of his. Ever so slowly the dust cloud settled around Caskin who began to push himself from the hole in wall his body created. Blood ran down his face and his clothes were slightly torn. The biggest change was his expression, he no longer smirked or showed any calmness. His face was stern, unreadable apart from the possible anger brewing. None the less he continued to speak calmly and direct. 
"Fair enough. I'll play rough too." From then on, Caskin become much less of a talker and much more of a killer.

Just then the doors behind Hornet flew open and in the doorway a wounded and bloodied Pierre stood, his clothes torn and face battered but with a look of determination on his expression. The dark skinned Captain flashed a small grin in his direction, it seemed the other Bro's were already wrapping up their fights and moving on while he was still slugging on with this beast. Pierre quickly assessed the situation and rightly made a dash for the door leading to the stairs. As expected the cowboy was able to figure out Hornet needed to handle this guy alone, that is strength was something rather monstrous and after already defeating one agent another this powerful could be a problem. However in the pirates sprint towards the doorway Caskin redircted his attention to the slim character, appearing behind him with an arm twisted prepared to slice the man in two. 
"I'm sorry but I can't allow that." Pierres gaze turned to see the arm slicing towards him, unable to react. Though, in that split moment the Captain of the Bro Pirates appeared between them, both arms raised in guard with black Pitch constantly being produced to replace the powerful substance being torn to shreds by the agents arm. Creating this much Pitch was really taking it's toll of the Devil Fruit user, he had never formed this much before, the exhaustion weighed heavy on his mind. He could not give up. He was a Bro Pirate!
*"Cowboy!"* Hornet barked out to his tired looking comrade.* "Get up them stairs~ I'll handle this baby with blade like hairs~ Shenya is waitin' on us man~ I'm trustin' ya to do what ya can~ Thats the plan~!"* Rap flowed from his lungs in a smooth melody. Even though it seemed like mindless dribble, they are orders and Pierre understood them perfectly. He nodded quickly and turned on his heel towards the doorway once again.
"I'm on it, Captain!" Caskin furrowed his brow every so gently before disppearing in a flash.
"Soru." He reappeared above the cowboy as he ran towards the exit only to find a huge table being thrown at him from across the room. With some swift manuvering he was able to dodge the table and land gracefully on the red carpet. Hornet cracked his knuckles, glaring from behind his shades.
*"You're facin' me."* The agent wrinkled his nose in distaste. This pirate was becoming more than a mere annoyance. Caskin's stance began to change once again, his arms coming coming together and legs, forming a pin point arrow with his entire body.
"Mijin Mijin no Swordfish."


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2011)

_Continued..._

Before Hornet could blink Caskin was no longer in front of him. The agent had formed his body into a giant single pointed atom, and was bouncing off the walls at ridiculous speeds, the tip aimed directly at the Pirates back. With all his reflexes thrown into one outburst Hornet jumped up in the air to avoid the incoming attack. Even though he avoided the agent he could feel a cut open along the length of his back. A splash of blood flowed from his flesh, splattering over the floor in a speckering number of puddles. The air pressure of the insanely fast agent had caused the sharp atom body to create waves of sharp air flowing off it. It was certainly a dangerous ability. Hornet landed in a heap on the floor, bloody exploding from his lips at the impact on the floor, hitting his newly given wound. He had no time to rest however. Within seconds Caskin had pushed himself off several of the walls to pick up speed and now fired himself back down towards the laying down Hornet. In an act of desperation Hornet used another dose of Pitch to bounce himself along the ground to narrowly avoid the second attack. Again he was nicked by the sheer speed and sharpness of his enemy, blood spraying from his leg but the cut was shallow. When the Captain scrambled to see where Caskin was now he only saw an open hole in the ground. 
*"Mutha fucka..."* He muttered to himself as he returned to full height and cautiously watched his surroundings. The agent could come out at any point. The guy that cut through anything was beginning to become a real pain in the ass. There had to be some kind of weakness. This guy was not going to let Hornet grab his arm again after before, he was being alot more cautious now. There had to be some kind of weakness. 
_'Cut through anythin'... even himself... ain't got it on all the time... wait...' _Mid thoughts the Captain ran his eyes upwards towards the ceiling. Something flicked. There was a way to beat him but he needed to be on the fortress roof to do it, as well as the bottom floor. Just as he realised this the wall in front of him smashed upon as Caskin in  swordfish mode came spiraling for the kill. The Bro Pirate Captain raised both his hands as quickly as he could.
*"Choushi Choushi no Safe!"* Pitch grew from his hands into a huge wall, which he continued to strength. Caskin smashed directly into the substance, thick and heavy, yet bendy and versitle against pressure. Even though Caskin could cut through anything, this did slow him down. Hornet began to sweat heavily, panting from overuse of his power. It was simply becoming too much even for him. In a ditch effort to turn the tables he directed his power upwards to change the course of the piercing atom to the fortress ceiling, though the agent had pierced so much of the Pitch he was able to force the substance back on the Captain, pushing him up as well. Both warriors smashed through the fortress ceiling and out into the open air. 

The CP4 leader, Charles, blinked in shock, his face kicked in and his brow heavy. Not only had Shenya been stolen from his hands at the very last moment, but now three of the Bro Pirates had reached the bridge. An army of marines came to his back to watch the event before them. Charles expression quickly returned to arrogance upon seeing who joined the dark skinned Captain. Caskin Camaron. If he was still alive and fighting then there was nothing to worry about. The enemy had simply got lucky to get this far. That had to be it. With the Red Haired Demon now at the bridge, he would swiftly end the lives of all those Pirates.
"Haha...HAHAHA! You fools! To think you had me worried. Caskin, slaughter them all!" Back on the fortress roof top, Pierre, Katsuo and Shenya shared one side while Hornet lay on the other, with the strongest CP4 agent standing sternly a few metres in front of him. Both looked fiarly battered and bloodied, Hornet on the worst side of things. Shenya bit her lip tightly, her eyes narrowing.
*"HOOORRRNEEET!"* She yelled out loudly as she attempted to run to him, though her small body was kept back by Pierres arm. The girl tugged and pushed to get past but to no avail.
*"He's going to die! We have to help him!" *She pleaded. The Demon Cat wiped his paw over his nose before he gave his head a small shake.
*"Hornet doesn't lose, nya~." *It was as simple as that. The Bro Pirates watched intently as their Captain looked almost completely wasted for power. The agent panted lightly as he looked down to the destroyed pirate. Hornet used one hand to push up the front of his body while the other seemed trapped in a hole in the fortress roof floor. Seeing victory in his grasp Caskin raised one hand, pressing the fingers together in the form of his hand blade.
"Not even close, Hornet Havoc. Your powers don't match up to mine. The girl is going to the World Government for questioning of her knowledge and Biegebeard, and the Bro Pirates will be killed here. Not one of you will be given any other option. Pray now." With that the agent pulled back his hand as he prepared the final blow. A light chuckle from Hornet's lips caused him to stop mid preparation though, it bothered him too much.
"Something funny, smiling just before you die?" The pirate Captain raised his gaze towards his enemy, eyes still hidden as ever by his goggle-shades but with a light smile on his lips.
*"Don't you know~... We ain't for show~... Ya can cut anythin'~ ... thats you're weakness..."* The rapping came to an end at the end of the sentenc when the ground suddenly exploded under the agent. A huge black Pitch fist fired upwards, almost the size of the fortress roff itself. It had been stretched all the way to the bottom of the fortress thanks to all the pirates destroying the floors allowing it to bounce back up at full power. The entire fortress shook from the power and size of the giant Pitch black fist that smashed it's way through the fortress roof, it was immense. Caskin roared out in pain as his legs were smashed upwards and his entire body was thrown into the air, so high he was almost out of sight. A spec of black and red flew off in the distance and landed in the icy waters of North Blue with a dramatic splash. 
*"Cut everythin'... you gotta be cuttin' the floor too... he simply didn't use his ability of his feet unless attacking... damn man, talent or what."* The Bro Pirate joked as he pointed his fist towards his comrades. 

*Hornet Havoc vs Caskin Camaron*
Winner Hornet Havoc​


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2011)

_Continued..._

"This is... impossible." Charles said from further down the bridge. The old mans face was pale with shock and his jaw had hit the floor. Hornet, once back of his feet, turned his attention towards the leader of the CP4 unit. While the agents were unpleasent people generally, they had follow the command of this guy. This had been the man to not only hit Shenya, drag her around the fortress and also plan to hand her over to the World Government. The Captain turned towards his newly focused prey and began the march towards him. Charles threw up his hand and aimed it towards the pirate, roaring out at the top of his voice.
"What are you waiting for, shoot him!" There was silence. In the commontion the CP4 leader had failed to notice the marines around him swiftly retreat back over the bridge. His eyes fired from out of his eyes once he realised he was alone to face the Bro Pirates. It was too late for him. Once this was realised Hornet had already closed the distance between them, with one muscular arm already being rotated ready for action. In one wild thrusting punch the rapper slammed his fist directly into Charles face while yelling.
*"DON'T FUCK WITH MY BROS, DAMN STUPID BABY~!"* Charles found himself being sent flying over the length of the bridge with numerous teeth leaving the snuggly home of his gums. Satisfied the old man would not be getting back up for some time the pirate quickly turned back to his crew with a smirk on his lips. They had defeated CP4. Somehow they had actually be successful. Before Hornet had a chance to ask where Kali and Mathias were a voice called out from below the bridge. The Captain peered over the side of the fortress to see the Smiling Bear, helmed by Mathias and guided by Kali below.
*"Here for the pick up, Captain."* The newest member of the Bro Pirates said with a nod of his shoulder. Kali waved his arms manically.
"Why are we chatting!? We need to go, go, goooo!" There was some truth in this. The sounds of marine footsteps could be heard coming up the stairs, while the others over the bridge had reformed and were heading over in a bulk force. To top it off several marine vessels were on their way around the fortress to intercept the Smiling Bears escape. 
*"Guess it's time to jump into the sky~ Float like a butterfly~!"* With Shenya hanging to his shoulder the four of them leapt off the side of the fortress and landed on the deck of the Bear. 
*"All aboard?! Good! Let's get moving."* Mathias spun the helm of the ship towards the open waters. The sounds of canons firing and water splashes around the ship let them know they were not getting away without a fight. The blonde martial artist had expected this however. With his last bit of strength he turned to the rear of the ship and funneled all his energy into one epic wind strike. The pressure powered the Smiling Bear forward over the waves and far out of reach of the enemy ships and the Port. The Bro Pirates escaped, leaving behind a completely decimated Fortress. 

Upon the waters of Grand Line both the Bro Pirates and Grey Top Pirates had rejoined upon the waves. The Bro Pirates had time to greet their old enemies, Mathias remained at the helm rather outside all of this and Kali refused to thank Hipper for saving his skin. Hornet, Shenya and Sibera gathered on the deck of the Smiling Bear. The Bro Captain was now completed badnaged up, but he seemed as lively as always. The ex-marine commander let out a small sigh and shook his head. Typical Hornet.
"Still growing, Havoc. Even I can't keep up with you now." The man forced a compliment. The rapper thrust his arms about while replying.
*"Damn right~ I'mma ownin' the fight~ But you guys were tight~ Yeaaaaa~ah~."* Sibera sighed once again. The man was a moron. None the less he owed him a debt so great he doubted he could ever truly repay it. This was a start.
"I assume you're heading to Grand Line... Well Shenya has an idea. She'll put it past you." With that blunt stated the new Captain returned to the stolen marine ship along with his crew, leaving Hornet and Shenya their moment of farewell once again.
*"You're gonna be safe now, don't freak out about it, a'ite?"* Shenya gave her head a small shake, her eyes seemed determined. She had become a woman of resolve and determination.
*"No. I'm not going home. I'm going to head out into the world and learn more about who I am, why the World Government want me and who my father, Biegebeard, truly is. Me and the Grey Top Pirates will work together."* Hornet blinked behind his goggle-shades. This was in no way what he expected, which was surprising as it was a fairly obvious outcome. After stating her intention the girls face softened before she wrapped her arms around Hornets stomach.
*"Thank you... all of you for everything. I must do this, but I'm not going to hold back your journey, me and Sibera have our own paths. We'll see you in Grand Line, but we're not ready to go yet. I'll miss you, Hornet."* Tears formed in the corners of her eyes though they were quickly hidden by them closing. The Bro Captain patted the amber haired girl on the top of the head and smiled warmly.
*"Eh, Don' fret~ You're right 'bout that~ We'll hang out again I bet~ I'll get ya a new hat~!"* He rapped, poorly. Shenya laughed joyously, she alwayd did love his rapping as bad as it was.
*"So terrible..."* The young Shenya whispered.

The two crews parted ways with the Grey Tops heading back into North Blue, while the Bro Pirates took another direction. Not a days sail from where they were was the famous reverse mountain. Mathias still held the helm, while the rest of the crew were all patched up and ready for the next adventure. 
"So it's time." Pierre said from his position at the side of the ship, leaning the rail. Hornet crossed his thick arms and took up a stance in the centre of his ships deck, his gaze focused towards the goal of all pirates.
*"Yeah baby~ We're headin' to Grand Line!" *

*CP4 Arc End

Entering Grandline ~ Meeting the Princess Arc Begin!​*


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei​*
The entire crew were in his small house, Rose excitedly gleaming about with interest while sitting on a large, old sofa, Shingo on one side trying to listen but also being distracted the strength construction of the house. Ursla sat crossed legged on her other side, hands on her knees and an expression of disinterest. Everything in this hole was beneath her and could even possibly stain her clothes. Arc sat on a chair that was ridiculous too small for him, both hands folded on his lap in a rather polite fashion. It seemed odd for such a hulk in a loin cloth to sit in that manner, but he was only trying to make an effort. Sandrei as always stood at the back of the house by the door with his muscular arms crossed and back against the wall. He always took the odd guard position even when there was nothing to be guarded. Tea had been shared between the crew and now the answer to his question would come, with Dapper asking again. Sandrei did not fully trust the monstrous dog across the room after it's attack, but now it had felt the fist of an anger Fishman and would do so again if pressed. The shark martial artist was not much of a dog person nor a cat person. In fact he was not a fan of pets at all, furry things in general. Bar humans. Some humans. Maybe.

The Fishman listened to the explanation of Tip along with Dapper trying to find a way around whatever problems were coming up. He understood most of it, more likely than anyone else in the crew. Being a Shipwright he had insight into construction of not only ships but also a wide variety of other things. While he was no expert in rockets or getting to the moon he could see the problems that would arise in such a desire of travel. By the looks of it and by Tips own tongue there did not seem to be a way to achieve such a mission. It did not come as a big surprise to Sandrei, he had predicted this outcome for some time yet spurred on the resolve to achieve it for Rose's sake. Or perhaps it was her own impossible to understand drive that made him want to believe it possible. Either way those hopes had come to a plummet to the earth. Upon hearing the last towards from this Tip the Shipwright focused his gaze upon the back of his Captains head to await her response, whike speaking once more. Somehow his heart still felt something rather strong towards this dream, he had become more hopeful being a member of the Phoenix Pirates.
_"Then we find a way to come about it. I'm good for an extra pair of hands if you need be, I build faster and better than anyone you've ever met."_ The shipwright uncrossed his arms and rubbed his hands together.
_"We can't stay here forever, but we have some time to look into it. Ain't giving up so easily."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Umm... I don't know what haunts me..." Kimchi blinks, he continues to cut the boar. "I wanted to join the fishman army... to be apart of the kings royal army... but, i wasn't old enough... so i had to take some part time jobs. Only, i kept getting fired from them. I'm just a screw up, i've never been able to hold a job." Kimchi looks down at the knife. "I'm not good enough, I'm just lazy and fat." A small smile formed on the side of his face. "But Rex, makes me feel strong, like i can do anything." Kimchi smiles. Rex had a way of making you believe in yourself... when he wanted too.



Ral smirked at what Kimchi said, for him Rex was someone he could trust with his own life, it was like always having back up when being around the captain and as for confidence he didn?t need any, he believes in himself more than what he should.

"Oh man, What?s up with the depressing description of yourself? you need to believe in you! i mean you are a goddamn fishman, you were awesome since the moment of your birth!!"he said cheering up the little fishman while exaggerating some moves with his handsAlso you know, you are one of the coolest members of the crew!"he said taking a little and wrinkled sheet of paper from his pocket showing it to Kimchi, the list had Rex in first place, followed by himself and then Kimchi, in fourth place was Tommy and then Brent Halfyard.



> 1.- Rex
> 2.- me
> 3.- Kimchi
> 4.- Tommy
> 5.- Brent old man




Kaidou, Alex and Shaw weren?t in the list for some reason.

"hmmm...what is that?"he asked as Ral closed his eyes and said proudly"This is my ranking of cool people, you see? you are third after rex and me"smiling.


"And about that feeling you get from the captain, of course you should feel like that when being around him, that?s part of being a good captain. In my case it is kinda different but if he weren?t able to give us the feeling that we can trust in him  i would have never asked to join his crew!"the fruit user said and then laughed, yeah he was the one who asked to join the green cloaks, it was not because it was the first crew he found, it was because of the impression the crew left in him when he met them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent watched the end of Kaiser's battle with an impassive eye - he was impressed (slightly) but he sure as hell wasn't going to let Kaiser see it. When the fight was over Kaiser went to one knee and was immediately approached by his chef - the World Pirates, Kent decided, were the weirdest crew he'd ever met.

Finally, Naomi arrived, and began to explain how to get off the island. She handed Kent a weird looking log pose which he immediately tossed to Alexis.

"Let me fill you in how these work. Right now we are in land, meaning the log pose does not do anything much. Once you set out the other way, towards the next island, the bubbles will start to become one big bubble the further away from the island you get. Once you are well outside the mist, the bubble will point towards the next island, at which point you can charge your normal log pose and travel on."

"Any questions?" she asked, smiling sweetly.

"Yeah, whatever," Kent said with a shrug. "This island sucks. C'mon Cipher Pirates, let's roll out. You too, kid," he said, nodding towards Orland. "And Tobias too, right? Has anyone seen Roy?"

"I saw him a while ago," Nereus said, appearing from seemingly nowhere without a scratch on him."Carving a canoe out of a simply massive tree. I don't think he's here anymore."

Kent chuckled. "Ah, Roy's crazy. If he survives maybe we'll see each other again." he glanced around, finally motioning towards Elaine. "Hey, Elaine, I was wondering if I could get you to do your future looking thing when we got back on the ship. I-"

"Actually? Kent?" Elaine cut in with a sad smile. "I don't think I'm going back to the ship."

Kent frowned. "What are you talking about?"

"I think I want to stay here," Elaine said. "There's something about the Mists here that interests me. I want to study them more." She spread her hands helplessly. "I'm sorry Kent. It's...It's been great. Maybe we'll see each other again."

Kent nodded slightly, his throat tightening up. "Yeah. It has. I...keep my island safe for me while I'm gone, ok?"

"No problem."

"I mean it. No wild parties," Kent said with a grin. "And make sure to brush your teeth. And stuff."

"You don't need to worry about me," Elaine said, a slight laugh in her voice. "Watch out for yourself Kent. Your future is foggy, but you're destined for great things. If you're smart about it."

"That's good to hear. Be seeing you Elaine."

"Bye Kent."

Kent nodded one final time, then turned and away and began the long walk back to his ship. The rest of the Cipher Pirates fell in behind him, and Kent turned towards Raeyr. "Well Raeyr, with Elaine gone and Bros in a coma...that make your first mate. If you want the job," he said. "You're certainly strong enough for it." He turned back to the rest of the crew as they boarded the ship, pointing towards Tobias and Orland. 

"New guys. Yeah. Listen up - this is our ship, your home for the next while. Get comfortable. Tobias, you can take Roy's old room, Orland, you can have the cargo hold. Make yourselves comfortable." He then turned to Alexis. "After we're out of this damn mist, I want you to plot a course for Bullhorn Island," he said, handing her a map. "You should be able to find it on that map. I've got some unfinished buisness that I intend to complete."

_Now knowing the kind of hardships that lie ahead, the Red King sets his sights on the future...and the past. What secrets does Bullhorn island hold, and more importantly, how do they relate to Kent's new goal?_
*Arc 6: The Mist and the Emperor: End
Arc 7: Past and Present Begin*​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 3, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Ral smirked at what Kimchi said, for him Rex was someone he could trust with his own life, it was like always having back up when being around the captain and as for confidence he didn?t need any, he believes in himself more than what he should.
> 
> "Oh man, What?s up with the depressing description of yourself? you need to believe in you! i mean you are a goddamn fishman, you were awesome since the moment of your birth!!"he said cheering up the little fishman while exaggerating some moves with his handsAlso you know, you are one of the coolest members of the crew!"he said taking a little and wrinkled sheet of paper from his pocket showing it to Kimchi, the list had Rex in first place, followed by himself and then Kimchi, in fourth place was Tommy and then Brent Halfyard.
> 
> ...



"Fishmen are... cool." Kimchi blinked, smiling a little at Ral, he guess Ral wasn't such a bad guy after all, in fact... most the people in the crew seemed to be good people. By the time the group had finished their discussion, Shaw had come back and finished the feast, ten boar, fruit, fish, all sorts of food that would be scarfed down when everyone returned. 

"I'm back." Alex stepped out of the woods, he had finished gathering the wood for the masts and the rest of the ship, but Rex had insisted that he be the one to pick the keel, where the hell was that bastard hiding now anyways... "He better not pick a keel that's too large, we only have so much sea stone... though, i suppose if we do a small strip... yeah that will work." Alex nodded. 

"Let's eat then." Kaidou sat down, he'd finally calmed himself down, the blood was gone... for now. But the Gunners eyes showed visible sign of exhaustion. He was mentally worn out, he had killed many more people during their last battle, honestly... he didn't want to kill anymore...

----

Rex-

Rex had found himself stuck in a cage as the sun was setting. "OI!!! LET ME OUT OF HERE!" Rex shouts, shaking the metal cage. "I'LL BEAT YOU ALL INTO DUST! I AM THE GREAT REX!!! I'M WORTH OVER FIFTY MILLION BELI YOU KNOW!!!!" As Rex was shaking the cage, he noticed a brunette woman, she was very beautiful, but that wasn't what Rex was focusing on. "OI!!! YOU!!! WOMAN!!!" Rex shouted at Tiana, not knowing her name. "GET ME OUT OF HERE!!!!" 

BLAM!!! A small red boxing glove slammed into Rex's head. "Shut up!" Gaitou Midori, the blue hair bombshell shouts, the small boxing glove going back into a rod that she was carrying. "Come on Tiana, let's get out of here. This pirate will corrupt you if you don't."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent watched the end of Kaiser's battle with an impassive eye - he was impressed (slightly) but he sure as hell wasn't going to let Kaiser see it. When the fight was over Kaiser went to one knee and was immediately approached by his chef - the World Pirates, Kent decided, were the weirdest crew he'd ever met.
> 
> ...




*Orland Bloo - A good bye, and a good beginning*

While Kent was busy talking to the rest of the crew, Naomi turned her attention to Orland. "Hey kiddo, come here for a second, I want to talk to you before you leave." she said, signaling him to come closer. He knew that he had to, because she could easily make him.

He relactantly walked closer, being met by a big hug and a kiss on the forhead. "You know I care for you, don't you?" she asked him, giving him a look that unmistakeably meant that she indeed cared for him. "You are like a son to me. And even though I will knock you down, I will always be there if you have trouble getting back up." Ruffing up his hair, she smiled at him, before dissapearing in thin air. Orland, confused as hell, smiled to himself. "This might just work out.." he said to himself, and joined the others towards the ship.

"New guys. Yeah. Listen up - this is our ship, your  home for the next while. Get comfortable. Tobias, you can take Roy's old  room, Orland, you can have the cargo hold. Make yourselves  comfortable." Kent said, pointing at him and Tobias.

"Aye, aye, sir!"  Orland said loudly.

A silouette could be seen on one of the rooftops, but Orland was already too busy with getting to know the crew to notice. 

"Good luck kiddo, you will need it." Naomi said to herself. She had been all over the grand line, even through the new world. "I hope you survive.."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 3, 2011)

*Semmy - Devil King Pirates
"Grand Line" - Kohitsuji Island*​
And while outside Semmy and his mammoth friend cleaned up, Famine and War were sitting in a big room on opposite couches. War, a red haired warrior woman and the ruler of the West part of this island was meeting Famine, the ruler of the South part of the island. Both of these individuals were dangerous, cocky and didn't like each other. But after 10 years of fighting amongst themselves these two wanted to start an alliance against their enemies, Pestilence and Death, who ruled over the East and North respectively.

"*So what you are suggestion is that we attack Pestilence first and take over his territory and force him into surrender. ANd then using the additional attack forces, we surround and attack Death from all sides?*"

War sat with her legs crossed and a proud smile on her face. Yes, she wanted to take care of Death after all this time. After that was set and done she could turn towards the matters with Famine. "*Yes, but the General of the army will be me! My pride won't allow me to be under a man!*" She almost screamed out at Famine who as always smiled under his hood, even after 10 years that creepy smile didn't vanish. It was still there, showing how crazy and demented Famine was. So sitting the the hooded man smiled, and thought about War's offer of temporary peace, and after some time he began nodding. "*Yeeeeesss I like that idea. After my elite underlings retur...*"

And just at that time the door that lead to the room these two were in was smashed through, by none other then Semmy who casually walked in as if he actually opened the door. "*Knock-knock.*" War looked up at Semmy, and blinked a couple of times but didn't say anything. Could it really be? Meanwhile Famine burst up to his feet and turned to face Semmy. "*You?!?*"

Semmy looked down on Famine and after about a second he tossed Famine's _"Elite Underlings"_ in front of the man. One man after another piled on top of each other, armor hitting armor, as Famine looked at the pile of men and then at Semmy who crossed his paws. At that time Marine danced up beside Semmy in her typical jolly fashion, ballet always calmed her down. There was a silence that seemed to last hours as Famine stared in to Semmy's shades, while in reality it lasted about two or three seconds.

"*I see...*" Famine bowed his head, making it seem like he was admitting defeat. Semmy raised an eyebrow as did Marie and War. And just as Marie was about to celebrate the accomplishment of purifing another dark heart Famine turned his attention towards his underlings, bringing his hand back. "*You've outgrown your usefulness, you pathetic excuse for underlings!!!*" Sending a wave of what looked like Locusts at the bodies of his men. Both Semmy and Marie covered their mouths at the sight before them. "Oh my?" ~ "*Ewwww gross...*"

And after a few seconds the swarm of locusts withdrew back in to the sleeves of Famine looked at the pile of metal and helmets. "*Weaklings...*" War observed the scenario with an emotionless face, but deep inside she didn't like this man. He was easily the most twisted of all the riders, so she would have to make sure to keep a very close eye on him. 

Famine licked his upper lip as he turned his attention back towards Semmy and Marie. "*Now it's your turn, little one. You and your pet are gonna die.*" As he finished that sentence the hooded man started snickering while Marie hugged Semmy, no no no no no NO! He couldn't lay his evil filthy insects on the cute and priceless fur of her sweet and innocent Panda man!!!! Another unexpected voice could be heard before Marie could speak her mind. "*Famine! WAIT!!!*" And indeed as the man was about to make his way and attack Semmy he stopped as War stood up and grabbed her sword. Walking towards the trio, one could feel the atmosphere in the room become more tense. "*I want that panda as my pet!*"

"*Huh?*" ~ "*Huh?*" Both Semmy and Famine weren't expecting that, as Marie was in shock. And almost instantly she jumped up in front of Semmy and tried explaining the situation. "Oh my! Oh beautiful red haired mistress, you must understand that my precious pandaman is invaluable to my mission as a Sunshine Missionary. You mustn't try and take him away from me...."

Gripping her sword War looked at the small blond girl and raised an eyebrow, so the panda already had an owner. But that didn't stop her... "*Or what? I am WAR! And I take what I want! And I want that PANDA!!!*" Suddenly War's voice became deeper, which slightly freaked out Semmy. Making one step after another towards the Devil King pirates her body started to change, first becoming dark green in color, then growing in size as her red hair also grew great lengths and assumed a darker shade of red. "*SO MOVE IT LITTLE FAIRY!!!*"

War didn't draw her sword just yet, simply because she preferred to fight with her fist and draw blood that way. Sending a big fist towards Marie who blinked innocently at the incoming attack War didn't even manage to comprehend what happened as she realized that she was just thrown against the wall and broke through it. What indeed happened was that War attempted to punch and smash Marie, but Semmy got in between them and using his Judo Throw, the Seo Nage, he twisted his body and threw War over his shoulder into a nearby wall. Because of her weight and size though War broke through the wall and went falling in to the large garden that was outside. "*I'll geeett youuuu...*"

The massive Zoan screamed out vengefully as Marie went over and looked at War falling. As the red haired warrior woman hit the ground and after a few seconds moved a little Marie saw that this wasn't the end of it. So turning around smiling brightly as ever she called out to Semmy. "If it pleases and sparkles the gentlemen I shall talk to her woman to woman and explain to her that her behavior is unfit of a true lady." So with that Marie hopped out of the massive hole and out to "talk" to War.

Which left Semmy and Famine to themselves. "*Well I guess I don't mind only whipping your ass.*" His tone was as cocky as it probably could get, though Semmy's reply didn't take long. Flexing his massive arms the panda nodded. "*You want some? COME, GET SOME!!!*" Famine had that evil smile on his face, oh he would kill this pathetic animal and feed it to his loving little locusts. Semmy got ready and lifted his hand in to a fighting stance, much like a boxer would as Famine pointed his hand and formed a gun with it. "*How about we play a game then.*"

Semmy raised his left furry eyebrow at this as he thought about how he should beat this guy up. "*It's called 'Shoot the Panda'! And you're the panda!!! Locust Locust Bullet!*" And just like that Famine shot out a bullet out of his finger pistol at Semmy, who just narrowly avoided it. Famine continued to shoot Locust Bullets at Semmy who kept on running around the man and avoiding the relentless attack. After about a dozen bullets the last bullet hit the hard wall and got stuck there, but seemed like it still moved so Semmy took a look. Upon closer inspection the panda realized that it was no ordinary bullet, but rather a Locust. "*Oh so you can create these things...*" He came to the conclusion that this guy was a devil fruit user, much like Dante, Marie and War were. Though Semmy though of War as a simple monster woman, and not a devil fruit user.

"*Yes indeed. I am a Locust Man. I can create as many of these godly creatures as I want to. So accept your miserable fate panda and surrender. Serve me, and I shall grant you your life.*" Semmy tilted his head sideways and blatantly shook his head. "*No.*" Famine sweat dropped at the instantaneous reply and just wanted to make sure. "*Are you sure?*" Panda nodded that same instant. "*Yes.*"

Again Famine couldn't quite believe it, so going out of character for a few seconds he tried to understand this poor creature like the god that he was. "*Why do you defy me so much? Why do you fight me?*" Semmy looked at the hooded guy and decided to use the short break to explain why he wanted to beat this guy up. "*My captain, Dante, sent me to kick your ass.*" Pointing at Famine Semmy kept it short as he thought about whether or not he should light up a joint or not. Famine on the other hand grinned. "*So you're an underling to the Devil King?*" Famine fancied himself a god of this island, and seeing the work of the Devil King in the papers up until recently he liked their work. "*Don't you understand it?*"

*And so the attempt of Famine to influence Semmy began...*


----------



## Gaja (Sep 3, 2011)

*Semmy Kawai, Former Devil King Pirate
"Grand Line" Kohitsuji Island*

*Semmy* vs *Famine*, Part II​
Semmy once again tilted his head, this time though in confusion. "*The first time you lose. You'll lose your value and usefulness, and your so called "Captain" won't hesitate to make an example out of you! Don't you realize that?*" Semmy looked at the guy, seconds passing as War seemed to go berserk outside, sound of stuff breaking and yelling as Semmy thought about Famine's words. After about a minute or so Famine spoke. 

"*Um. Hello?*" 

"*You're right.*"

Famine nodded, he always did know best. "*So you'll join me?*" Semmy was beginning to think that this guy was an idiot. "*For the last time. No!*" Now Famine was the one who was confused. "*But you said I was right?*"

Semmy was getting annoyed with this guy... Was he an idiot? So he would have to break it down for this guy. "*You're right Dante isn't my true Nakama... And you aren't it either. Sooo out of the two of you... I choose me! I'll leave the Devil King and beat you up. So no one can stab me in the back! Ha ha!!!*" Dante had indeed never been against killing crew mates, even the so called "Elite Underlings", like that guy back in the North Blue. What was his name again... God damn it Famine was right... Semmy wasn't gonna be that guy! No way!!! Meanwhile Famine was nodding along to what the panda said but he still had one question. "*I understand you beast. Just one tinny question. Why do you still want to fight me?*"

"*Oh! It's simple! You're annoying! Rankyaku.*" And so with a simple kick Semmy sent forth a blade of compressed air and attacked like the beast that he was. Famine though didn't expect an attack like this and so he tried to avoid it, but was hit nonetheless. A sizable cut could be seen on his right shoulder as he jumped to his left and rolled to a stop, blood and pain soon followed as he looked at the panda who started running towards him. "*Why you! I will not be crushed by an insect!!! Locust Locust Wall!*" Putting his two arms in front of him the hooded man summoned locusts in the forms of a wall as Semmy dropped in for an attack. "*Kuma Ken!*"

Over the course of his journey and the many battles he found himself in Semmy had grown stronger, and now his punch which used to be able to break wood was thrown, though now he could break rocks without feeling pain. The locusts that his enemy summoned felt it as Semmy pushed Famine back, despite the wall. Bitting his teeth together the dark rider looked back and realized that he was pinned against the wall. "*He's strong...*" And so he decided to change the arena of their fight as Semmy tied a couple of punches together and eventually broke the locust made wall. "*Gotcha now! Kuma Ken!*"

Throwing another punch Semmy intended to take this guy out, but to his surprise he missed. "*Locust Locust Slide.*" Creating a shield on his left forearm, entirely made of locusts Famine was able to avoid Semmy's punch and direct it at the wall, and so he used this opportunity to jump out of the room and get some space between him and Semmy. Jumping out of the top floor with no pool to soften your fall was quite scary but Famine had a solution for that too. Putting his arms in front of him he focused. "*Locust locust...*"

"*You're not getting away!*" The rider heard Semmy's voice, and by the volume of it it sounded like the panda was really close to him. Just looking up to make sure he wasn't seeing things Famine was shocked to see the panda falling behind him and gaining on him. "*What the hell??? Are you stupid? You can't fly! You're a panda!!!*" Semmy being the heavier of the two naturally fell down faster and was close to grabbing a hold of this guy. Famine realized this and skipping Semmy answer, if he had one at all, focused once more. "*Locust Locust Cloud!*" And at that very instant a cloud of locusts formed under Famines' body and moved him away from the wall. 

"*Hahaha! Serves you right!*" The evil human yelled as he pushed against the locust cloud and slowly looked down, expecting to see Semmy hitting the ground head first. But it didn't go down that way apparently as Famine saw the panda jump of the air and towards him.. Wait wait wait... what the hell? THe panda was jumping off the air itself? At that time the dark rider stood on the cloud, pointed at Semmy and yelled out. "*What are you? A furry Marry Sue?*" This was really frustrating, first of all this panda could talk, then it could walk on its back legs and fight. Then it had a bunch of special abilities, like sending air blades at people and jumping of air. Just what the hell?

"*Geppo.*" Semmy said under his breath as he pushed against air itself and gained height, once again pursuing Famine. The human would have none of it though, up here in the air he was the one with the advantage. He would take this guy out now. "*Hmmmm, let's see how well you can dance in the air...*" Once again pointing his hand gun at Semmy, Famine went completely serious as he took aim. "*Locust Locust Bullet.*"

"*Geppo.*" Firing one bullet aimed directly at the panda's head Famine wasn't surprised when Semmy used another Geppo to avoid the attack and jumped to the side. That's why he adjusted and brought another hand in for support, and so he continued to fire locust bullets at Semmy. The panda used one Geppo after another, but he couldn't hold it up forever and eventually he got hit several times, and was shot down from the sky. 

Falling down he grabbed his side where he got hit and grabbed the little locust. "*Does he smell that bad?*" His body hit the ground, a thunderous crashing sound let Famine know that he got the panda. Feeling rather good about himself he slowly moved in closer at the panda, aiming to get a better look and to finish Semmy of. The dust cloud slowly moved away and showed the panda laying on his back, his shades still covering his eyes. The Locust used upon seeing this decided that he would end it. "*You thought you could beat the great Famine? The god of this island? Jrababababa!!!*" Walking up towards the enormous body of the panda Famine formed the familiar hand pistol and was about to aim it when he asked. "*Any final...*" And then before he could actually finish his sentence the dark rider found himself flying through the air, much like War did minutes ago. "*...words?*"

"*Seo Nage.*" Again with a Judo throw Semmy threw his opponent in to a nearby wall. He had to thank Marine Lieutenant Commander Serena Butler for teaching him this neat trick of playing dead. Oh how he missed his blond buddy... Where was she right now? Was she lonely? But Semmy had to snap out of it as his opponent protected himself from the impact of Semmy's throw by forming a wall of locusts to break his fall. Landing on his feet Famine was now visibly angry. He wouldn't hold back any longer. "*Alright no more mister nice guy. I'll end it now!!! Locust Locust...*"

An enormous collection of locusts seemed to pour out of his sleeves and fly towards Semmy who was bloody and bruised but other then that ready to continue. He would show this guy what _that man_ though him. "*BRING IT BITCH!!!*" Famine continued to build up locusts, as they encircled Semmy and started spinning like a tornado around him. Famine didn't smile, he wanted to kill this panda. And by god he would! And even though he was gonna finish it he noticed that the panda wasn't making an effort to break free. Just die panda... "*STORM!!!*"

Semmy saw the attack close in on him, but he was prepared. He wouldn't hold back. "*Rankyaku!*" For the first time in their fight the panda didn't hold back and fired of his strongest Rankyaku, aiming to eat up the tornado of locusts and cut Famine in to two. Famine on the other hand looked as Semmy moved and increased the mass of locusts even further, focusing his entire attack on Semmy's attack. Eventually the two attacks nullified each other and the two pirates looked at each other. There was no doubt that Semmy was the more tired of the two, as he appeared to be breathing heavy, while Famine pulled his arms back. "*Hahaha bet you wished to be a devil fruit user right about now?!? One more time. Locust Locust STORM!*"

Semmy's eyes widened as a wave of locusts was sent his way and hit him head on. An endless seeming onslaught of cuts and hits that filled its entire body with pain. In a thunderous manner the panda roar in pain. "*ROOOOOAAAARRR!!!*" Once it ended the panda fell on his knees and looked down. Was this the end?


----------



## Gaja (Sep 3, 2011)

*Semmy Kawai
"Grand Line" Kohitsuji Island*​
Semmy was hit head on by a wave of locusts. A seemingly endless onslaught of cuts and hits brought pain upon the animal. As the attack ended a thunderous roar could be heard around the grounds drawing the attention of anyone not knocked out. "*ROOOOOAAAARRR!!!*" Once it ended the panda fell on his knees and looked down through his shades. 

"*Impressive... you're still alive AND conscious after taking that attack head on. I suppose I should show you the attack which I'm gonna use to end you life and become the king of this island.*"
Semmy couldn't make out all the words. Right now he had to wonder if this was his end. For some reason he looked back on that day, when he was so young and that man was still by his side.


*~ "South Blue" Karate Island  ~
7 years ago*​
We look back in time at a place dedicated to martial arts, competitions and training. An island filled all sorts of dojos, martial arts arenas, pools, restaurants and medical centers. Whatever martial art you wished to learn, you could learn it here or compete against some of the best at that particular art. Whether it was boxing, wrestling, muay thai, judo or karate. At Karate Island you could learn it all. But that wasn't all, bars and a thriving market filled the place along with fight fans, reporters and scouts. No doubt an exciting place.

Tai City was the place to be, as all the major competitions were held there. And just outside this crazy city was a small house near a lake. The house was not much to speak of, built like a dojo, and lined with tatami mats and heavy bags it served as a home and dojo to a certain man and his pet. An imposing figure, standing at 8'3'' walked out of the house, wearing nothing more then a pair of black training shorts. The man was, despite his impressive height, very muscular and no doubt a martial artist, yet very young at 23. Though in all fairness, most 23 year olds weren't this intimidating, a shaved head, big golden earing in his right ear, tattoo's all over his body and even his head.

No doubt this guy could strike fear in to the hearts of many people but his goal in life was not to be feared, and those that did fear him had to real reason to. At least in his own humble opinion. Another notable mark was a fresh scar over his right cheek that just healed, and was itching the young man. He looked over at the lake and saw a figure training, like he was instructed to. It was a weird relationship, as that figure was actually a panda, one that he called his student. "*Semmy, come here!*"

The tall human waved to the young three year old panda to come over. Striking the air in front of him with his paws and wearing a Judo Gi, the animal almost immediatelly stopped and looked over. A bright smile spread over its features as he wore an epic looking set of shades. Shades that one Kamina and Simon wore, and Squirtle from Pokemon. "*Appa!*" The little animal yelled out as it started running towards his owner and master on his back legs. Over the span of time the panda had started behaving more and more human. First of he began walking on his back legs, then he learned how to box, and now he learned his first word.

Reaching the leg of the young martial artist Semmy asked for attention and like a cat would he started purring. "*There there, I got something for you. Here.*" Tossing a fish to the little martial arts panda the young man took a seat as Semmy had lunch. "*Swing full power with every shot Semmy, remember that ok?*" The panda raised his head, all puzzled as he felt his master being nervous. "*Appa?*"

He saw that the man was smiling, but deep inside he could feel sorrow building up, so Semmy dropped the fish and walked over to his friend and leaned against him, trying to cheer him up. "*pa?*" Hugging the animal back the tattooed individual smiled. "*Yeah, all better now. I'm gonna leave Semmy. I finally know where I need to go to find my place in life.*"

Semmy stopped hugging the man and looked at him, getting happy too. "*APPA!!!*" But his happiness was short lived as a hand was put over his head. "*I'm sorry, but where I'm going you can't go with me just yet. But you can come and visit me when you turn 9, how about that?*" The tears from Semmy's face vanished as he realized that he could visit the man.

And so he stood up and picked up a bag he had ready the man started walking, as both figures replayed moments from the last 3 years in their heads. How the young martial artist found Semmy, and helped him survive his first months. How he showed his basic punching techniques, stretching exercises, table manners, how to read, do basic math and even talk. So as he walked away now leaving Semmy at the small house the man heard Semmy say his second word. "*Na...me? Name?*"

He stopped in the middle of his walk and turned around a bright smile on his face. "*It's Chizu. Lupino Chizu.*" Actually he had something for Semmy. Opening his bag he took out a couple of books, tied together with a leather belt. "*Here, try and learn these for when we meet the next time. Cya buddy.*"

The little panda caught the books with his paws and looked at them, as tears began to roll down its face. He would miss him. "*Full... power... Chi...zu*"

*~ Flashback End ~*​
And there he lay, now seven years older on his knees as a mad man approached him, preparing to end his life. A wicked smile on Famine's face as he walked closer to the panda. "*Time to die. Locust Locust Lance.*" He had time to properly form the weapon and now a lance made out of spinning locusts was armed around his right hand.

This was it, the moment of victory. And as he arched his weapon back and prepared to pierce Semmy's body he heard the panda say something. "*Full power...*" Raising an eyebrow at this Famine couldn't quite understand what the beast was saying. "*Hm?*" But it matter not as it would all be over in a moment.

"*RRRAAAAARRR KUMA KEN!!!*" The panda screamed out as it formed a fist out of its paw and pushed forward, thwoing a straight punch at Famine, who didn't quite expect it, but regardless he threw his attack forward with all of his might. He didn't fear the animal, his locusts would pierce his flesh and bring him victory. But as the two individuals clashed Famine was once again surprised as Semmy didn't seem to get blown away like he anticipated.

Instead the two figures went head to head as Semmy's fist held its ground against the lance of Famine. "*What? This can't be! You're done! I'm the unbeatable!!!*" And for the first time Semmy bared his fangs as he pushed forward and utilized his monster strength pushing forward, and breaking the lance as he opened his paw and gripped the hand of Famine, breaking it instantly with the force of his grip alone.

"*GAAAAHHH!!! My hand!!! You...*" But before he could continue the dark rider felt Semmy's other hand connect to his face, a Kuma Ken, breaking his jaw, teeth and spirit and sending his entire body flying. Falling to the ground the hood of Famine fell of and the so called god turned out to be nothing more then a regular man. "*lost to a panda...*"

He was out cold as Semmy walked over the body and sniffed it twice. "*I was right, he does smell awful.*" His bloody and bruised body made its was across the yard to check upon Marie, who to his surprise was waterring flowers near War, who was apparently out as well. "Oh my dear Pandaman. Who did these horrible things to you. It is but nothing that the Sunshine Missionaries can't heal." Talking in her ever so jolly fashion Marie felt a paw rest on her head, so her pretty eyes looked up at her precious panda. "*You won?*"

And as if she was a teacher Marie told Semmy about her fight. "Well I tried to explain the situation to the lady, but she kept insisting that we should fight, and when I had no where to turn to I used my splendid sugar powers and put acid in her body to cure her of her wickedness." And just as she finished talking the ground trembled as the blond girl and panda looked to their right, and saw their old friend the mammoth.

"So shall we go back to the nasty ol' devilman?" Semmy smiled and pated Marie on the back. "*Hehe not quite. I'm not, I'll be leaving the crew. But you are free to do whatever you like.*" And for the first time since her met her Semmy didn't get an instant reply out of Marie as she wasn't sure. On one hand she had Semmy, this irreplaceable cute fluffy thing that she wanted to cuddle with all day, and on the other side she had her work as a Sunshine Missionary. Oh how cruel you were world, and although her smile never vanished Marie wasn't feeling too jolly at this moment as she felt her body being lifted by the panda and put on the mammoth's body. "*I'll cya around Marie-chan. Be good now and keep making those splendid cookies of yours. I love them.*"

And with those words the two friends went their own ways as Semmy turned his head towards the shore and took a denden mushi out of his pocket. Surprisingly so it was still intact, so the panda dialed the only number he knew. "Yes captain?" The little animal said after a few seconds. "*Bring the ships to the North Beach. We're leaving this island.*" Semmy spoke and hung up. He was done here. It was time for a new adventure... A new chapter in his life, and new friends...


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Mira Niome
Tis Peripeteia

Her adventure begins with a near death experience. A close encounter with the feared and worshiped animal known as Reisi. Withing the borders of Kinshi Kingdom, this animal have been feared and worshiped for many, many years.

It has been portrayed in legends as a massive wolf like creature, tens of times bigger then the average wolf. It's teeth are said to be as big as an adult man. It's deadly claws bigger then three men standing on top of each other. The fur is said to be on fire, rotting every living creature that comes close. 


But that is a tale for another time i'm afraid, because out adventure begins where a new one is presented for our beloved teenager. This is the beginning of an adventure with pirates, unforgettable beasts and endless puzzles. This is...

Tis Peripeteia!

"Mother, could you be an angel." Mira asked her middle aged, yet remarkably beautiful, mother, twirling the pink cloth into a tie around her waist. Her hair flowed gracefully through her soft hands, hinting to her mother that she wanted her to do something with her hair. Her mother, knowing her daughter inside out, knew what she wanted, letting out a tiny sigh, picking up the sapphire and gold hair band._ "You are a beautiful woman without this you know." _she remarked, smiling at her. "I want to look my best mother, let me!" she said loudly, in a joking manner, letting her mother add the last addition to her otherwise extravagant attire. 
_"Honestly dear, it is beond me that you walk around picking  flowers, making potions and caring for animals in that attire, and you never seem to get any filth on them."_ she laughed a bit, before giving her attention to the clothing she was washing. 
"Some mysteries are best remained hidded mother." she joked, spinning around to make sure her attire was properly fastened. "I will be going now. See you in a few hours mother." she said, moving two fingers to her mouth, and making a whistling noice. "Agapao!" she sang out. A loud flapping could be heard in the distance, and as the flapping became louder, a rather peculiar animal could be seen galopping towards her. 

Agapao is a pagaris, a race of animals that look like the childern of a dragon and a horse. These magnificent animals are known for their high intelligence as well as their almost endless endurance and strong body. 

"Agapao, my dearest friend, let us ride!" she said to him, jumping gracefully onto it's back. "Towards the forest!"

​


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 3, 2011)

*Myra Bodil*
Twin Cape​
“Little girl, are you alright?!” 

Myra was slipping in and out of consciousness. Her vision blurred, she thought she could make out the silhouette of a human. 

“Hold on, I’ll fetch my medical kit!” The man said, panicking. It returned momentarily, but didn’t seem to calm down upon arrival. 

“Oh no, her condition is getting worse. I don’t know if I can save her with just these supplies…” Myra felt her body being lifted off the cold stone that she had previously been sprawled out on, but this sudden movement caused her blood to rush away from her head, and she passed out.

“Unn…” Myra opened her eyes slightly. She was in an unfamiliar place, in an unfamiliar bed. Her body did not respond well, and it took some time for her to be able to sit upright. Finally achieving a sitting position on the bed, she took a moment to get a hold of her surroundings. She was in a medium-sized room; it was empty, excluding the bed and a large footlocker. Her shoes had been placed at the side of the bed, and she realized that she was not wearing her usual outfit, but instead was wrapped in many bandages and wearing an over-sized cloth shirt. Trying to recall the events that lead up to this point, she remembered something that resembled a plant carrying her someplace. At this point, the door to the room opened, and a strange old man walked through.

“Ah! You’re awake already? Lie down; you aren’t in any condition to be moving. Lie down, I said! There. Relax like that for a while.” After being forced back into her previous position, Myra turned her head to look at the man that was pulling the footlocker around the bed to sit on. He really did look rather old, and was wearing an unusually clean white shirt and shorts. Myra realized that he must have been the one to carry her to this room. 

“…Who are you?”

“Oh, you can speak? My, I really am surprised; you’re recovering extremely quickly for someone that was nearly killed.” The old man sat there, looking calmly at Myra.

“You don’t look like you want to sit patiently, but I’ll need you to get some more rest before you can move around at all. I’ll be back in a few minutes with some food, so try to get some shut-eye, you hear me?” The old man said, standing to leave.

“…My question.”

“Hmm?”

“Answer me.”

“Oh, who am I? I’m just an old man that lives in this lighthouse. My name’s Lester. Now do as I said and go to sleep. You’re the first person I’ve ever seen to try and cross Reverse Mountain in such a tiny dinghy like that. I was about ready to believe you were already dead when I fished you out of the ocean.” 

Closing the door behind him, Lester exited the room. Myra lay there staring at the door for a few seconds before she closed her eyes.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 3, 2011)

_Continued..._

Awakened by the sound of a door shutting, Myra opened her eyes to see Lester return carrying a tray that held a plate of fish as well as a wet towel and a first aid kit.

“I wish I could give you some fruit, or…anything other than fish, but this is all that’s available where we are right now,” The aging man set the tray on the footlocker and helped Myra sit up, “So you’ll have to bear with me.”

“Fish is fine,” Myra stated plainly, attempting to reach for the plate, only to realize that her arms were too weak to lift it.

“Ahaha, see? You really are too beat up to be moving around. I’ll have to feed you like a little kid then.” Lester slowly fed the wounded girl, and set the plate to the side after she was finished. Grabbing the bandages and scissors, he turned back to Myra, who had been watching. She felt like she had been forgetting something.

“I’ll need to change your bandages now, so sit still. I know it must be uncomfortable to have this old man see your body, but it’s necessary, and I’m too old to try anything funny with you anyhow.”
Myra didn’t move as Lester snipped off the old bandages and cleaned her wounds. After replacing the bandages and helping her into a new shirt, Lester helped her stand and walked her outside. He pointed to the mountain that had a river of water raging down from its peak.

“You’ve got to be the biggest idiot to ever set sail to try and get past that in a dinghy. That or you were overconfident. You were saved by the fact that your tiny little boat was small enough to be tossed about in the rapids without crashing into the mountain walls; though you ended up hitting it right at the end and went flying. I’ve fished out everything from the wreckage that I could find, but I doubt that it’s everything.” Lester moved his pointing finger from the mountain to the pile of books and the broken crate. Myra suddenly remembered about her belongings, and rushed over to the pile. Or she would have, had she not fallen after taking her first step. Luckily, Lester caught her and helped her make her way to her things.

“Ruined…” Myra said softly as she looked through her journals and saw that the ink had washed off and the pages were now unfit for use. She looked into the crate, which now was nothing more than a heap of broken wood, and noticed the pieces of broken glass that were lying inside. She moved some of the rubble aside and pulled out a leather pouch that seemed to have avoided damage. Stepping back, she looked at Lester, who was watching her almost apologetically. 

“Thank you for saving my life. How can I repay you?” 

This caught Lester off guard. He was sure that she would be at least a little upset about the destruction of her belongings. He gathered himself, and thought for a moment.

“That’s right…you’re going to be staying here until we build you another boat, or at least until another group of trouble-makers tries to make their way over the mountain, so I'll have you help me when you're strong enough to move by yourself.”

"I understand."

"In the meantime, I'll take you back to your room, and bring you your clothes. They were soaked in seawater, so I washed them. They should be done drying by now."

"..." 

Myra sat on the bed when they reached the room she had awoken in and waited until Lester returned with her clean clothing. She must have been weaker than she expected, as she quickly fell asleep.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 3, 2011)

Sunny Pirates Arc Begin

?Thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks!!!? Sakuya yelled at the top of her lungs, for two weeks now the ship had been sailing on open water, neither her or Nadika knowing how to navigate a map for the life of them. Back and forth, back and forth, back and forth, ?BLLLLLLRGH!? Sakuya hung over the side of the ship again, although she had agreed to travel along with Nadika there was one minor.. no MAJOR problem to doing so, Sakuya happened to have an incredibly severe case of sea sickness, and did not like traveling on open water at all. As Sakuya threw up over the side of the boat, Nadika came up behind her and patted the girl on the back, ?Ugh..? Sakuya groaned, ?If it were anyone else.. I would have told them to screw off.. but because it's you.. I couldn't refuse..?

?There there, it will be alright.? Nadika gave the other girl a smile, ?I'm sure we'll reach land soon enough, and then you'll be able to take a rest from this boat for a while.? Nadika looked up and scanned the ocean, not a single piece of land in sight, not even a miniature island that they could dock the ship on so Sakuya could catch her breath. BLLLLRGH! Sakuya once again found herself hanging over the side of the ship, and Nadika sighed. Couldn't a miracle happen or something? Just one little shred of land for them to dock on, and Sakuya would finally be happy. Sakuya hadn't slept peacefully for the past two weeks, having to get up every hour in order to go through up because her sea sickness got to her in her sleep, which said something about it considering Sakuya can sleep through cannon fire landing right next to her.

?You said that two hours ago!? Sakuya yelled back at Nadika, ?We still haven't found a single piece of land yet! Are you sure you know where you're going?!?

?Umm.. well..? Nadika scratched her cheek sweatdropping nervously, ?No, we could actually be lost out at sea.?

 ?YOOOOOOOOOU!? Sakuya grabbed Nadika by her shirt, ?I told you this was a stupid idea! I told you we would get lost!? Sakuya began to cry massive tears, ?Now we'll never be able to find our way home, we're lost at sea forever!! I didn't sign up for thi- Oh no!? Sakuya ran over to the side of the ship once more.

?Huh?!? Nadika turned her attention to her right, and all of a sudden at once an island seemed to come into view in the distance, so miracles could actually happen after all, ?Hey Sakuya look! LAND HOOOOOOO!?

?What?!? Sakuya looked in the direction Nadika happened to be looking in, and as if the gods themselves had come to tell her that her suffering was over, an island had appeared in plain view, ?LAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!!!!?

-----------------------

Five Minutes Later

?LAND!? Sakuya fell down onto the ground and began kissing it at once, even though the sand tasted nasty in her mouth she couldn't care less, she was finally off that dreaded sea and onto actual solid grouind, ?OH THANK HEAVENS! SWEET SOLID GROUND! NOW I CAN FINALLY BE AT PEACE AGAIN!? Sakuya stood up and took a sigh, ?AHEM!? Sakuya cleared her throat, ?Now I can finally go back to my normal personality.? Sakuya turned to Nadika, ?Oi Captain, where should we go?!?

?Hmm, let me think.? Nadika headed off the ship, she had just finished getting it anchored up so it wouldn't float off and leave them behind, Nadika looked around the area, and as she turned to her left, she started to see smoke coming from the distance, not enough smoke to be a massive fire, but easily enough to be a town or a village, ?That direction there! I can see smoke coming from that direction!?

?I see it to.? Sakuya nodded to herself, no doubt about it, that smoke definitely had to be some kind of town or village, perhaps they were celebrating some kind of festivity that she didn't know about, ?Alright then, we'll head in that direction and see if we can find anything of use.?​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 3, 2011)

_*Marineford: Island of Justice...*_
Lt. Commander Serena Butler stood impatiently in the Fleet Admirals waiting room. She wasn't the only one. Across the room sat the hulking figure of Captain Zane Garrick, his bulging arms folded over his barrel chest. Serena was tall for a woman, over six feet, but even sitting Garrick still dwarfed her. The expression on his face was the same as hers. 

*"Bah! The hero of the Marines waits for no man!"* he barked. *"You think the pirates and criminals of the world are wasting their time in some goddamn waiting room?! No, they're out their raping and pillaging. I got skulls to crack dammit!" *

"Tell me about it," Serena muttered.  

Garrick turned his intense steel gray eyes on her, as if noticing Serena for the first time. He looked her up and down with a calculating stare. After a few moments he spoke. *"I'm looking for some killers to join my crew, and you like a killer. You interested? I'm sure you've already heard of me, who hasn't after all. I'm Captain Zane Garrick, hero of the Marines, protege of Admiral Aihato and-"* 

"I know who you are..."

Garrick smiled.   

"And no I don't want to join you." 

The smile quickly turned to a scowl. *"Well I didn't want your long legged ass on my crew anyway...SO THERE HA!"* 

Serena rolled her eyes. The funny thing (only funny in hindsight really) was that she actually used to view this guy as a role model. "What are you, eight?" Garrick shot up from his chair with a sudden swiftness that belied his half ton frame. Before he could make a move the door swung open. Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong stepped out, his hands in his pockets and a pleasant smile on his face. "How are we doing today?" he asked. The Fleet Admiral was even taller then Garrick, but much lankier. Almost like a beanpole, Serena thought. 

He handed Serena a mission packet. "Here you are Commander Butler. With XMS temporarily out of commission you've been transferred to another squad."  

"Which one?" 

"The Blazing Beauties." 

Serena facepalmed and uttered a groan. 

Garrick's booming laugh filled the office. He shot a meaty index finger towards Serena. *"GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! You've gotta babysit that shithead noble!"* 

"Would you like to join her?" the Fleet Admiral asked him. 

The laugh disappeared in an instant. Garrick shook his head. *"Fuck that. Babysitting that pukeface once was enough for me."* 

Serena stared plaintively at the Fleet Admiral. "I'll take any other assignment but this sir. Anything."  She nodded towards Garrick. "I'll even join this gorilla over here." 

*"WHAT DID YOU CALL ME?!"* 

Archer shook his head. "I need an experienced and capable Marine watching over Lt. Commander Sa'lis. You'll just have to tough this one out Miss Butler."  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Serena stood at the edge of the vast bay of Marineford, watching as the _Blazing Beauty_ sailed away. "Friggin guy couldn't even wait for me..." she mumbled.  

"We can request a transport boat for you Commander," a sailor said. 

"No need for that," Serena replied, putting on a pair of jet black aviator sunglasses. She bent her long legs like a sprinter setting herself up at the starting block. In an instant she was off and took a running jump over the edge of the bay, pumping her legs in a furious whir of motion. *"Gravity Step!" * Serena rocketed up into the sky, pushing off the very air itself with her powerful legs. She couldn't go very far with this technique, but luckily the ship was still in her range. She came to a landing on the deck of the _Blazing Beauty_, grimacing slightly at the white hot muscle fatigue that radiated up and down her legs. Serena gazed at the slack jawed Marine grunts who stood all around her. "What you yahoos never seen someone fly before?" she asked, before casually lighting a cigarette. 

"Lt. Commander Serena Butler reporting for duty. Who's in charge here?" she asked.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 3, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

As Sandrei offered his services, Dapper got some of his confidence back."Yeah, Sandrei is the strongest guy around. And he can get stuff built in a matter of hours." Tip continued to sulk as he set his tea aside. *"I admire your enthusiasm, but I've looked at this every way possible. Everything I've tried hasn't been able to make it very far without ending in disaster."* Tip got up from his chair and started to pick up everyone's finished tea cups to bring them back to the kitchen. *"I'm sorry, but I can't risk it. If something goes wrong, even the smallest thing, you could all die. I couldn't risk that. I wouldn't be able to live with myself."*

"Would Martell have felt the same way?" Tip turned around to see Ten out of her seat. He hadn't really paid attention to the girl until now. *"How would you know about..."*

"Martell was the man who made me." She pulled her sleeve up, revealing her number on her arm. Tip dropped the cups to the floor at the sight of the number. *"That's...you mean to tell me that, that he made a tenth android?"*

"So, you didn't know. I'm sorry." Everyone else in the house looked rather confused by the exchange. Tip frowned and held his head down to the floor. *"I remember the day I heard the news of Martell's death. I...hated myself because I hadn't been there for him."* Ten pulled her sleeve back up. "My fa...my creator was a man who had to shoulder the fate of an entire country. He always knew the risks in each new project, but he strived to keep going, using his knowledge to benefit the world."

Tip remained silent for a moment. *"You're allied with the government as well?"* 

"Not exactly. I am currently working toward my own goals. I need to find something in the Grand Line. It's something Martell left behind."

*"What's that?"*

"I'm not sure. All I know is that I have to find it. I've had that order set inside me for as long as I can recall." 

_*"Martell. That could only be his handiwork."*_ Tip thought to himself. "The point is, this crew is what's helping me find it. And for that I am loyal to them. So to that end I feel I should do anything I can to help them achieve their desires. And I'm certain that Martell would agree."

Sandrei approached the doctor, towering over him. "I might not be an engineer, but I am one of the best shipwrights you'll find. Just tell me what to do and I'll do it." Tip crossed his arms, as he looked up at the fishman. *"Hohohoho, looks like my decision's been made for me. If this is really what you guys want, I'll give it another shot. I owe my old friend that much anyway."*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 3, 2011)

Goobthulhu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When Myra next woke, it was already evening, and she was able to move. Her clothing was neatly folded and placed on top of the footlocker, still beside the bed. She put on her clothes, but felt that it was unnecessary to wear her hood, as she wouldn’t be going outside, so she left that on the footlocker. She opened the door and went around to the main dining area. Lester was standing in front of a stove, his back blocking his actions from view. She tried to be quiet so that she wouldn’t disturb whatever it was that he was doing, but when she sat down at the table, she was unable to prevent it from making a noise that alerted Lester to her presence.

“Oh, you woke up? And you’ve changed, that’s good. To be honest, that is some pretty unusual clothing for someone that’s traveling this route.”

Myra tilted her head a little when Lester said this.

“Your reaction tells me that you think that it’s normal for someone to wear nothing but a long-sleeved dress and a hood when going sailing. Well trust me on this; you’re just doing everything the opposite of what everyone else would consider common sense. Are you sure you aren’t an idiot?”

“I would appreciate it if you stopped calling me an idiot. I admit that I do not know much about sailing, but I do not think that is reason to insult me.”

“Now, now, I’m just speaking what I’m thinking. You’re right, you probably aren’t an idiot; but why did you try to climb Reverse Mountain in an old dinghy like that?”

“…”

“No answer? That’s fine, I was only curious. Oh! Dinner’s ready.” 

Lester turned around to reveal a frying pan with two finely cooked fish on it. He carefully slid them off the pan and onto separate plates for him and Myra, who looked at her plate for a while before eating. After Myra finished her fish, she thanked Lester for the meal and stood up.

“Won’t you keep this old man company? It’s been a long time since I’ve had a visitor, and we didn’t get much chance to talk earlier.”

“I dislike idle conversation.”

“Oh, don’t be like that. Come, sit back down; I’d like to talk a bit. Consider it payment for saving you.”

“…You would be satisfied with just that?”

“Well, sure. As I said, I don’t get many visitors since the people that come near here either die on Reverse Mountain, or just pass through without so much as a ‘Hello’.”

“…”

Myra sat back down at the table and waited.

“There you go. Before I start, do you have any questions for me?”

“No.”

“…Okay, I’ll ask my questions then. What’s a young girl like you doing climbing Reverse Mountain by herself in a little dinghy?”

“I’m trying to get to the Grand Line.”

“By yourself? That’s very dangerous, you know?”

“Potentially, yes.”

"Then why?"

"..."

“Alright…moving on, what was in the crate and in the journals? I would have thought you would be a little more distraught over your things, but you didn’t even bat an eye.”

“Easily replaceable materials for my experiments. The journals contained records of my research.”

“And you’re okay with losing them?”

“Yes.”

"And what was in the pouch that you pulled from the crate?"

"Materials that are not so easily replaced."

“…I’ll change the subject. What are you trying to accomplish by going to the Grand Line?”

“I’m searching for a way to cure a disease.”

"What disease?"

"I don't know."

"Then how do you know what will cure it?"

"Because panacea can cure anything."

Lester was shocked. A young girl like this is trying to search the Grand Line, of all places, for something that doesn't exist? Lester held his head in his palm for a moment, trying to find a way to tell the girl in front of him that she just stepped into a world that wouldn't hesitate to chew her up and spit her out, just so that she could chase a myth. Lester looked up at Myra. She still showed no expression; but for an instant, he thought that he saw something in her eyes, something that he hadn't seen in years.

"...Come with me."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Mira Niome
> Tis Peripeteia
> 
> Her adventure begins with a near death experience. A close encounter with the feared and worshiped animal known as Reisi. Withing the borders of Kinshi Kingdom, this animal have been feared and worshiped for many, many years.
> ...



The forest, being a bountiful forest, was called Evergetikos. It was a lush and colourful forest, with flowers and plants of all kinds. One of the younger kids even swore a fruit of the devil was planted within it's depth.

But for Mira, this was her perfect place to be. Animals of all kinds crawling, sneaking and flying everywhere she went. Flower and plants with all kinds of effects stored within them. For a herbalist and a potion maker, she was in heaven, but as a wildlife expert, this was above that as well.

"Agapao, get us some Therapevo vines, some Dynami flowers and a few handfulls of the nectar from the Zoi tree. The healing potion stock is beginning to deminish. We need more for the outbreak raging outside town."

Agapao, being the clever and understanding Pagaris he is, nodded his head once before golopping out of sight through the trees.

Sitting down, she started to look at the wildlife, quickly becoming indulged in her research.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 3, 2011)

*Ravenwood Island *
Mayor Cook clamped down on J3's throat like a vice grip. Though Cook wasn't strangling Jessie herself, not literally, she could still feel the crushing weight of his hands around her neck thanks to the mental and physical connection she shared with her clones. It was both the gift and curse of her power, the ability to see and feel the world through her clones. Like magic Cook's hand prints appeared around her neck. Jessie could feel her mind wavering in and out as she struggled for air.  _This is it_, she thought. As she blacked out Jessie heard a feral scream of outrage. In that brief span of time that was only a few minutes, but to her felt like an eternity, Jessie could feel herself rise out of her body. She saw Steiner standing over her crumpled form, his cutlass at his side. Steiner's attention was drawn towards Cook who was beating the living hell out of Bart. 

Jessie screamed Bart's name, but the sound had a ghostly quality that fell flat and hollow. _That's what I am_, Jessie thought miserably, _a ghost_. _I'm looking at my lifeless body and drifting to Oda knows where_. Jessie felt herself float into the sky, as if following a path. Up ahead was a bright light and she wondered for second if that was heaven. It wasn't. She flew into the light and suddenly found herself standing on the sparkling blue surface of a vast blue ocean. Countless figures slowly rose out of the water, surrounding her in a circle that seemed to go on without end. Jessie's spun around, blinking in surprise. There were so many of them, more clones then she had ever dreamed possible. One of the clones stepped forward and smiled. 

"You're me. You're all inside me," Jessie said aloud. 

The clone spoke, but she when she did it sounded like a thousand voices united as one. "Did you really think you were limited to creating only six clones? We've been waiting for you to call us." 

"But how? There's so many of you...I can barely keep six active as it is."  

"You'll learn and when you do we will be there to fight by your side. Until then why don't you let us give you a temporary boost?" 

"Boost?" 

Jessie's eyes snapped open, glowing with white hot heat. She looked up and saw Steiner standing over her. There was an alarmed expression on his face. His sword hand trembled visibly. Jessie followed his gaze and saw the draconic like figure that stood before Mayor Cook. She knew instantly that it was Bart, or whatever feral creature lurked inside him and made his blood acidic. Steiner discarded his sword and reached for the pistol holstered to his belt. Until now he couldn't have envisioned Mayor Cook losing to anyone, but seeing this creature put that belief in sudden doubt.  

"Seastone will still put you down you demon..." he muttered under his breath as he loaded a single black bullet into the chamber. Jessie knew that glossy black ore very well.  

Steiner's eyes went wide as Jessie suddenly appeared in front of him. Her fist filled his field of vision as it collided with his face like a jet piston. Steiner went flying like a ragdoll and crashed headfirst through the boarded up windowpane of a nearby store. The impact of his crash deep within the store caused the entire structure to cave in on itself in an avalanche of dust and debris. "That's for the Mary Catherine," Jessie declared. 

The light dimmed from Jessie's eyes as she turned her attention back onto Bart and Cook, and with it the pre-natural boost of strength she had felt. She didn't know what Bart was capable of in that form, and wasn't sure she wanted to find out. She thought of Steiner's seastone bullet. Some of these guards also carried seastone nets. Jessie quickly went to find one just in case.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 4, 2011)

*Lt. Pattaya
"Grand Line" Marineford*​
After six long months Marine Captain Toro and his crew once again saw Marineford in front of them. Toro stood at the very front, his lieutenant next to him and all the other members of the crew behind them, everybody looking at the grand building where the Fleet Admiral resided along with the Admirals. Happiness washed over the entire crew for a minutes or two, until Captain Toro turned around and issued one of the final orders of this trip. "*Alright men, get everything ready. Transmit out confirmation code to HQ. I don't wanna get shot coming in. And also...*"

The lower ranked officers all went about their issued duties, they knew what each guy had to do at this point. Meanwhile Toro's lieutenant looked at the man and politely asked. "Sir?" Toro didn't look at the man however, but seemed to look around the deck, as if he lost something. It went on for a few seconds until Toro replied. "*Have you seen Pattaya?*" Where was that guy? Wasn't he with them like 2 minutes ago? His dependable lieutenant though as always had an answer, as he pointed with his thumb at the quarters. "I believe he went inside to pack. Should I go and get him for you?"

Shaking his head Toro walked past the man and smiled. "*No need Lieutenant. I'll do it myself, you keep an eye out on the men and bring us home.*" The subordinate nodded as the Marine Captain bowed his head a little and walked inside a narrow hall, making his way towards Pattaya's room. Meanwhile the ship had confirmed its ID codes and was slowly making its way to the docks, next to the Plaza area. 

And while that was all standard procedure Toro reached the room that served as Pattaya's and another officers quarters during their stay. With a subtle knock on the wooden door Toro called out. "*Officer Pattaya?*" He could hear steps inside the room and after about a second a familiar voice replied. "Come in." Toro nodded and turned the door knob, opening the door and walking in. "What's up?"

"*We're...*" The senior Marine looked at the room in front of him, and blinked in confusion. What was wrong with this room. A couple suitcases neatly put on top of each other, a little baby tiger taking a nap next to a sledgehammer and a scary looking white goat was in the middle of the room, talking. "*Lt. Pattaya stop this nonsense at once!!! Why are you a goat?*"

And although Toro kinda knew that he didn't wanna know the answer to that question he heard Pattaya out nonetheless. "It's easier to walk around. Brememememe!!!" Laughing like the goat that he was Goat Pattaya, or rather Pattaya in his animal form saw the Marine Captain take a seat next to the baby tiger and pet it a little. "*We've reached Marineford Lieutenant. That means that you'll have to change a couple of things about you. First of you need to start wearing respectable clothes.*"

Pattaya jumped up and made it very clear what his stance on wearing suits was. "Yeah right mememe... Unless some hot Marine ladies will be there, like Brandy Evergreen? Or that Aihato lady... She seems like a good god damn time..." Getting hit on the head by Toro Pattaya stopped sharing his perverted fantasies and looked at the, for some reason, angry marine. "*That is Marine HQ Admiral Aihato, Hero of the Marines! Show some respect!!!*" Pattaya was puzzled by this guy. Was he not a man? Had he no needs? Ohhhhhhh he was probably married...

"*Anyway I've just been informed that you and three other officers from this ship will attend a promotion ceremony where Vice Admiral Rondell will hand out your medals as a sign of welcoming you to the Marines along with you marine coat. So make sure you look respectable...*" Looking at Pattaya for a second Toro noticed that this guy was randomly transforming, human point, half poing, human point, animal point, half point, human point... "*STOP THAT!!!*"

Hitting the Lieutenant over the head once more Toro's eye brow twitched a little. "*Rear Admiral Kimiko will attend the promotions so you might wanna wear a suit.*" And just like that Toro got Pattaya's undivided attention. "Ohhh you don't say. Is she hot??? Oh wait you wouldn't know... You're married." Toro's eyebrow twitched once again, what the hell?

"*So you'll wear a suit?*" Pattaya nodded like it was the most obvious thing in the world. "Hell yeah. I gotta look respectable in front of our good Rear Admiral." Toro saw right through it, the kid just wanted to hit on women, but at least he manipulated him in to wearing a suit, that way he wouldn't get yelled at for ruining that silly promotion. Unknown to Captain Toro though, this time around a couple high ranking Marines would join them.

"So can I go and explore the island before that?" Pattaya asked as he became human once again and stood up. Toro shook his head and pointed at the suit case. "*No, you'll be late. Go and get dressed and go to the promotion ceremony. After that you'll check in for quarter and duty assignment.*" Pattaya nodded with his arms crossed and listened. "That sucks balls. When can I go out to Sabaondy and party?" Toro facepalmed, now he understood why this guy was described as difficult. A prodigy of fighting, but rather unfit of wearing a marine coat...

About an hour later inside a large room about a dozen Marines stood in line. Every man was wearing his uniform or a suit, depending on his rank. At the very end of the line was Pattaya, wearing his white suit, and waiting for this thing to start. He had stuff to do, like feeding Tiny, meeting Admiral Aihato, maybe taking a picture with her, but he still remembered that Miss Kimiko might show up so he behaved. And so there they stood, Marines, men of justice, waiting for their superior officers to welcome them. Little did they know who was about to walk out and greet them...


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Braska left Sendo standing alone rather abruptly as his last orders to him were said in an utterly distracted manner. A girl. He still didn’t know much about the Captain, perhaps he was a bit of a scoundrel when it came to the ladies. No-one could be THAT straight edged.

Sendo looked around the streets and walked idly towards the ship. There was something weird about this place but it could just be a few misunderstandings that had caused the outburst by the doctor. A case of mistaken identity, Sendo after all wasn’t an uncommon name. He shrugged his shoulders and kept walking. His observation of the city was that of a larger scale of the poorest area in his home town. He remembered the pale faces, full of worry and anger; the general distrust in everyone he came across; and the lack of charity or good will. There were always going to be places like that in every city but it just seemed as though it was the rule rather than the exception here. 

With this many marines he wondered if he should keep a low profile, he’d never been a wanted man before. “Yeah…I should probably buy a hood or something.”

He went to one of the stalls and picked out one he liked. He wondered idly if he should just run off with it. He was after all a wanted man, stealing a hood would hardly push his bounty up much higher. But then what kind of example would he be setting he smacked himself on the head for the thought, and then felt fuzzy realising that he hadn’t fully recovered from having a crows nest fall on his bonce.

Sendo felt more than fuzzy, he felt dizzy and nauseous, so much so that he fell into the stall and threw up. He shook off the fuzziness, looking towards the ground to get his vision to stop going double. He heard a rather irate vendor yelling at him.

“Look at what you’ve done! Oh my god there’s sick everywhere. Oh God it reeks. You reek! What are you another homeless bum about to steal something from me??! You better be able to pay for all this!” the man shouted with all the force of a town crier, causing others to look at the scene

“Ow…please…not so loud…I’m…” Sendo held his head as he looked up at the skinny middle aged man. The look of rage disappeared from his face, the blood draining from his skin. He backed away, turn and fled with not so much as a backwards glance. 

*“It’s him! It’s Sendo!”*

Whoever was on the street was also gone, leaving their stalls and the street empty.

“What the hell is happening here?” he said looking around. He heard some footsteps coming towards him and a what he thought was a familiar face. “Clemens? This place is weird and…oh…hey…nice uniform. You cosplaying as a marine eh? Haha…oh and you got some friends to help…you.” 

“Ughhh, this isn’t going to end well.” Sendo said assuming Clemens had betrayed them. 


*Broken Sendo.*

None of it was real. It was all some theatrical production and they were being watched. He had heard them. The cheers and the boos in the wind and the sea. The laughter too in the tragic episode when he found out his family was dead. That was one for the vault. It was his own fault really, he didn’t realise he was playing the comedic madman as opposed to the family man. He should have figured it out sooner, his whole life had been a black comedy. A carpenter that couldn’t make anything that people wanted, a pirate that couldn’t pull off one good heist, hell he wasn’t that great a hostage either as his kidnappers had all been killed; and then a father and husband that couldn’t protect his family. He got it now, it was a black comedy and he was the main character.

He sat atop of his mountain in the junkyard. This was his turf. Not even the marines dared to come here, though he wished they would. He had some Class A comedic material. He laughed as he visualised the scene. One Marine coming in, running at full sprint and then BANG! A large metal spike out of nowhere impales him. Or another hides behind cover and WHOOSH! A tower comes out of nowhere and flings him up in the air and he falls to his death. 

Sendo laughed. He laughed hard. 

He’d been practising with his powers. Deep somewhere in his mind was a spark. A piece of hope that he could play a different role. Perhaps the Director would recast him. He slid down a slide he had just restored and ended up at the bottom of his mountain. Towards the smelly place. The junkyard was always smelly but this place was especially so. 

It was soft here. So many failed experiments. He had to start small. Restore a wound. He could do that, a cut, even a gash. Restoring an organ was harder but just about doable. Multiple organs and the brain were the stumbling block. 

All his test subjects were far too decomposed now, he needed new subjects. He had to get to the stage where he could restore someone with just a fistful of hair. He had that of Claire – it was all that remained of her, a parting gift as he left for his grand adventure. 

“I’ll bring you back my love.”

He heard the “awwww” from the crowd but paid no attention to it. A good actor never does. Sendo spun dramatically and pointed to the city, today’s episode was to feature something…shocking. How would he shock the audience? He pondered this as he looked towards the palace.

“And so Sendo begins another day in search of a way to restore his family using his powers! The tragic hero will make his way to the city and…and….oh I’ll improvise!” he said looking up to the sky to where he believed The Director to be. He took the silence as approval and skipped off towards the city.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2011)

*Ravan.*

His disciples were working hard on the boat. They were truly blessed to be part of something so great. It filled Ravan with pride to know that soon the World would be cleansed. He walked into his mansion. A behemoth of a house. His parents had died and left him everything. That too was God’s will. If they had still been around they certainly would not have seen Ravans vision and he would be doomed to live a life of mindless acceptance of this sinful world. 

The bounties came via seagull and lay on his desk. He looked at all the faces. The World government deemed them dangerous to the people. Ironic, when they too were dangerous to the people. A Wolf in sheep’s clothing. His role in life was the shepherd, the masses of ignorant knew not what they do – but they will be forgiven by his Father. All the sinful creatures of this planet. And that’s what they were at the moment. Creatures, Beasts, nothing but feral animals being driven by sin. He would cleanse them all. 

Ravan ordered his secretary to organise them in the Bounties folder. There was still much information to be gathered. His father’s outlets for the clothing stalls, now served as an information gathering network in at least 4 Grand line islands for which he had obtained Eternal Poses for.  

He had many hundreds of followers on this island but numbers counted for nothing when up against the Devil. He needed quality. He looked about his ranks; peasants mostly, a few people with influence but nobody that could wield a sword or strike a righteous blow. His father had often hired mercenaries, some of which lived on the island due to the regular and good pay. Ravan knew that as much as he needed money, to have a truly effective team he would need them to follow his Father. 

One person stood out. He had been on the island for some time now, his home was beside a wrestling ring located in a tent, which he was using currently. He was quite popular amongst the island folk, due to his entertainment value. Quite a presence he had. Ravan sat at the front, a trio of children respectfully getting up off their seat to offer it to Ravan.

His opponent was a burly fellow, short blond hair and muscles just about everywhere. Lesnar was his name and he had issued a challenge to ‘Nemesis’ claiming he could easily beat him and that his supposed skill was all style and no substance. He stood in the ring alone, lightly bouncing from foot to foot. 

The lights went out and a bell tolled. There was mist everywhere. Ravan clasped his hands atop his lap and watched in anticipation. It was hard not to become enthralled with it all. 

Gong! Another bell tolled. The mist made it difficult to see anything, especially in the dark. The lights came back on slowly and the mist cleared. Lesnar had stopped hopping around and had his attention focussed on the entranceway but his fate had already been decided.

Nemesis had appeared behind Lesnar, the crowd cheered, giving away his position. Lesnar turned, almost in panic with was further compounded by the terrifying presence of Nemesis. He stood a good few inches above the muscle head but was not even looking at him. Lesnar backed away onto the ropes but shook himself out of his shock. Nemesis simply stood there like a statue.

Lesnar growled and charged at the large man, hoping to bring him down. Ravan noticed a small shift in the position of Nemesis’s legs and as Lesnar charged into him at full speed Nemesis stood firm like some immovable object and still not acknowledging that he had an opponent in the ring. 

Lesnar raged, running at the ropes and bouncing off them to give him even more speed. Too much so, it seemed as if Nemesis was waiting for it. With a sweep of his coat he took a single step towards the oncoming man and raised a giant boot. Lesnar was going too fast to stop and all he could do was close his eyes as the leather boot made contact with his face, sending the man crashing to the ground.

The crowd stood up and was cheering madly. Even Ravan found himself clasping his hands tight in excitement. He could see why this man was so popular.

A groggy opponent picked himself off the floor trying to shake off the cobwebs, only to get a vice grip around his neck. Nemesis finally looked at him his eyes gazed deep into Lesnars who displayed sheer terror. He hammered and kicked at his assaulter but to no avail. The coat would offered ample protection against such hapless attacks, but given the power difference in the two men he did not even require it. Then with incredible power, Nemesis effortlessly lifted the 300 something pound man off his feet, by his neck and held him suspended in the air. Lesnar was paralysed. The precise positioning of Nemesis’s fingers were such that they attacked the pressure points. The body went limp. The crowd was now fanatical. 

Nemesis took one giant step forward and then slammed the man down onto the mat with such authority there was a shockwave that reverberated around the tent. Lesnar would likely never be able to walk again. Nemesis then pointed to Ravan and held up three fingers, pointing to the mat.

The crowd was stunned but giddy with delight as they told raven what he was signalling for.

“My Lord, he wants you to end the match as the referee. A three count!” a young boy said kneeling in front of Ravan

Ravan smiled. He had watched some wrestling when he was younger, he knew how to do it. He got up and slid into the ring through the bottom rope. He looked out into the crowd, such rabid cheering was not heard even in his most powerful sermons. This wrestler had the will of the people.

Nemesis fell suddenly to his knees, grabbed Lesnars arms and crossed them over his chest, in the way a corpse is made to look as they are in the coffin. Ravan too went down onto the mat and slammed his hand down, the crowd yelling in time,

“One, Two, Three!” they shouted and then cheered.

Both Ravan and Nemesis got up. Ravan knew how to play to a crowd. He grabbed the hand of Nemesis and lifted it as high as he could, signalling that they had a winner. There was rapturous applause and chants for both Ravan and Nemesis. The imposing man looked down at the Preacher and nodded.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Captain Beverly Clemens strolled through the crowded streets, strutted was more like it, looking quite dapper in her crimson suit and white Marine trenchcoat which rested atop her shoulders, looking like some kind of Yakuza mob boss. A smoking cigarette jutted lazily from the corner of her mouth. She reveled in the envious and fearful stares directed her way, the way everyone scattered out of her way as she passed. The irony that the very citizens whom she had sworn to protect were more afraid of her then the pirates was not lost on her. 

_"I heard she murdered her own commanding officer. What was his name? Garrick?" one whispered.

"She's so young for a Captain. She slept her way all the way to the top is what I heard," whispered another. 

"Bitch scares the fuck outta me..." _

This last whisper brought a smile to Beverly's face. Let them have their idle chatter, she thought. In a couple of years she would be an Admiral and then none of this stupid gossip (some of which very true) would even matter. As Beverly rounded the corner she heard a loud commotion up ahead. A smile appeared on her lips. Where there was a commotion there was also a troublemaker, and she was surely itching for a fight. She snapped her fingers at several Marine grunts, without even a word they went to take their positions. The citizens were already scattering as they approached, but she didn't care much about these filthy peasants. Collateral damage was to be expected. When there was none she honestly felt as if she hadn't done her job properly.   

It was then that she spotted him. Beverly narrowed her eyes, recognizing his face instantly. She didn't think that insane little fuck had the guts to come into town. "Sendo Kagawa," she said in an unimpressed voice. He turned around to face her, his movements clumsy, his face a disheveled mess. He also stunk to high hell. _What the hell happened to this guy?_ Beverly didn't let her guard down for a second though. The bastard could just be trying to lure her in with one of his sick games. What he said next did surprise her though. He addressed her as if she was ally or friend, even calling her "Clemens". Oh how she hated being referred to by her last name. She had endured it as a recruit but that had all ended when she snapped the neck of her bunk mate. 

Beverly spit out her cigarette onto the floor and crushed it under her boot heel. She shot Sendo a pitiless glare. "No one calls me Clemens anymore. I don't know what game you're playing you sick fuck, but you picked the wrong time to start trouble in this town." Clemens had to be very careful with this one, but he would fall just like all the others. Her first inclination was to execute him on the spot, but then she realized how much better it would be to present this filth to the royal family. She knew that he had been causing some trouble for them. Beverly smiled. That would certainly impress the higher ups, maybe even get her another coveted promotion. "I'm going to enjoy adding your 30 million dollar bounty to my collection." 

She uttered one word, simply and calmly. *"Soru." * 

In an instant she dematerialized in a burst of speed then rematerialized behind Sendo. Before he could even blink in surprise, Beverly pressed her right index finger against the back of his head.  "Make a move and this index finger goes straight through your disease ridden brain,"  she threatened. "Sendo Kagawa you are under arrest for the murder of countless Marines and innocent civilians!"


----------



## Noitora (Sep 4, 2011)

*Thr Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor*​
There was a feeling of guilt for leaving Sendo behind to find his own way back to the docks but there was a much more powerful drive pushing him forward now. He could not label it, could not understand it. Fear, anger, despair, confusion, insanity, all those mixed into one. Were the Gods simply teasing his mind and driving him crazy? Not that he did not deserve such a fate for his sin. For the moment he only cared about one thing, figuring out who that woman was and why she looked excatly the same as Rynia. His wife had no sisters, so she could not be a twin. As much as his mind ran over the possiblities he could not piece together the puzzle. Clad up in his armour he sprinted as quickly as he could down the long roads of the island city in a desperate search for the woman he loved. After some time of searchingh he came to a halt, panting from exhaustion. He had lost her in the maze of the darker parts of the city. Braska's metal fist slammed into the wall beside him causing it to crumble and break apart around the impact.
*"What sort of punishment is this..."* He muttered to himself. To dangle the woman he had breathed for before his eyes only to hide her from his sight moments after. Someone in the heavens was clearly enjoying tormenting the knight. Though his thoughts were soon shifted across the ally from him at the mumbling of another. 
_"'Ey... tryin' to sleep jackass... either give me some change or get the fuck outta here."_ Braska blinked in shock at the voice and turned his gaze towards a lump in the shadow, a homeless man. The alley was littered with bottles and reeked from alcohol. He had no noticed it before due to the urgency of finding Rynia, or whomever that girl was, but now it did seem rather strong to the senses. Being the man he was he felt bad for waking the poor soul and bowed his head respectfully while pulling out some beli from his pouch. 
*"My apologises sir, I did not notice you. Here, it is not much but I hope it shall help." *The knight of Shinpou held out his hand towards the homeless drunk curled up against the wall, and in a flash felt the money snatched from his glove.
_"Nice one mate."_ Just then a window from above had the light switched on inside, lighting up the alley way. It took a few moments ot truly register with Braska but when it did his eyes widened to the size of his face and his lips went dry.
*"W-what... is this?"* He mumbled. 

The man covered in dirty rags, a face full of hair and long hair tried to shield his eyes from the light while mumbling. He had not noticed what Braska had noticed, nor would he. Being an ill drunk his eyes could barely focus, let alone the strong light burning his eyes. He continued to grumble as his face came into full view. The face of a drunk Braska Hextor. Once he noticed the armoured man before him staring intently he shifted a little uncomfortably.
_"Somethin' wrong with ya, mate?"_ The homeless Braska look alike muttered. The Captain of the Revolutionary Knights held a speechless tongue. Sweat trickled down his face and his brow furrowed. Had they died out at sea and been dragged into hell? Was he the out cold and not Sendo? This could not be reality. It could not be. The silence continued a bit longer until the homeless man snarled in annoyance and a tad of fear and attempted to move away from the crazed armoured man. In his attempted to escape Braska grabbed his shoulder and forced him back down. The homeless man quickly held the money back that Braska had given him in fear for his life.
_"'ite! 'Ite! I'm sorry, take yer beli back! Jus' let me go!"_ The money dropped the floor and was ignored, Braska simply kept a firm grip upon the mans' shoulder.
*"Speak your name."* He commanded. Giving up any hopes of escape the drunkard sheepishly spittled his name, which added more shock to the knights heart.
_"Braska... Braska Hextor. What do ya want with me!?_" The doctor spoke of him. Braska the drunk from Shinpou.  It still made no sense to the knight, how could it? Something like this was unheard of. First a Rynia clone and now a clone of himself. The only reasoning could be that they died in the storm, well the logical one to a man of faith like Braska anyway. 
*"You are from Shinpou, no? Tell me how you came to be here, tell me about who you are?" *First plan was to see if their history matched up. Naturally that was impossible, Rynia still lived. The drunk Braska groaned in pain, mental and phyiscal at the idea of reliving his past along with the mans' forceful hand on his shoulder, the former being much worse. 
_"Ya want me to... tell ya my life story or sumthin'!?"_ The glare in Braska's eyes answered that question with great certainty.
*"Yes."*

_"Ya right... I'm from Shinpou."_ Drunk Braska began. The homeless man sat against the wall once more while Braska leant on the other side, arms crossed and eyes intently upon his double He would have answers. _"T'was a guard in their army, but that didn't last long ya know. During one of the big storms the city had ma house on the shore was struck by a mighty wave. Ma family, wife and kids were drowned and killed in the mayhem... I still see their faces when I sleep. I tried ta join the marines but got kicked out due to ma drinkin' and shit, ended up livin' on the streets here in The Iron Island, just scrappin' fer livin's, tryin' to survive. Don't judge me, no ones gone through what I've gone through, I jus' couldn't keep goin'. Whats the fuckin' point, eh." _Homeless Braska said before taking a long swig of his dirty bottle of alcohol. The knight gazed down to him with an unreadable gaze, yet his heart sank at the tale. They had shared one thing, the loss of loved ones. Yet if his wife had died he had not been married to Rynia, but someone else. Their pasts differed as did their present and no doubt their future. This was not heaven or hell, this was another world. Somehow in that storm they had past some boundry, something that bounced them into another world. Why and how was another matter but they were not in the world they knew.
*"Do you know her?" *Braska said sternly. The man in dirty clothes curved a brow as if to ask 'Who?'. 
*"Rynia. The... The chesnut haired woman, beautiful and graceful in all forms." *The drunk raised his hand as if to signal he knew before he pushed himself to his feet and brushed off some of the dirt off his dirt. 
_"Ah, dat girl. One of them blacksmiths daughters here in the city. Quite the looker, passes through now and again givin' us a coin. Nice lass. What, you have a fancy towards her?" _The knight shook his head. It was not a fancy, it was love, but even he knew how odd that would sound out of the blue. He held back what his heart screamed and replaced it with a more mellow answer.
*"I met her briefly, I wished to pass her a question is all. No ill intent intended."* A laugh escaped his clones lips followed by a shake of his head, making his scruff hair flap about untamed.
_"Aye  aye I believe ya. 'Ite follow on mate, I'll show ya to her door."_ The two made their way down the dark allies of the city. The heart in the knights chested pounded so rough that it slammed against his chest plate. It had been so long since he heard Rynia's voice, felt her touch, smelt her scent. The woman he had vowed to spend his life with was here. If this was another world after all, could this be a debt owed for his good deeds. Allowing him another chance with Rynia.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 4, 2011)

_Continued..._

The walk did not take a long time. They soon came back out into the streets of the city. Across from the alley entrance was where the drunk Braska motioned towards. A blacksmiths sign hung above the door, flowers along the brim. It seemed most unlike everywhere else in the city, holding a small ounce of beauty in a world of darkness. 
_"I'mma goin' back to sleep. Thanks for the coins... ah mate, never got ya name." _Braska held his tongue once again. While he had figured out the face they wore was excatly the same he would not trouble the mans' mind more as it already held so many worries and concerns of life. 
*"My name is Lion. Thank you for the direction, friend. Here."* The knight passed a much larger sack of beli. He had hoped the man would do more with it than drink, but perhaps that was merely wishful thinking. *"I also lost someone I loved... it is not the end, do not give up on your own life. Live for them, in life you honour them and your good deeds to achieve put their spirits to go rest. Live well, Braska Hextor."* They traded rather intense glances as drunk Braska took the pouch of beli and began to wander back int othe alley. He gave the amoured swordsmans back another glance as if wondering himself if meeting him had been a drunken dream or true. No one would were traded between them as they parted back into their own adventures. Braska gazed over his shoulder to watch his clone disappear. If that man was truly himself then just he could fall into the same life as that man, that man had the potential to follow his path of good deeds. That was something he had to believe but also put aside in this place as to keep his sanity. Next would strain his heart and mind more than the recent occurance. Rynia.

A voice stole his gaze over the road towards the blacksmith as a stunning woman in a white dress made her way towards the doorway holding a basket in her grasp. Just before she went inside she bumped into a burly man who simply grunted and continued on his walk. The basket fell to the ground with various fruits rolling out of the insides and onto the pathway. A soft sigh escaped the womans' lips as she knelt to retrieve all the fruit, however she was not alone. Just before she reached for the last apple it was grasped by a gaunleted hand and passed to her.
*"It is a shame not everyone shares good manners these days. Here." *Rynia rose her eyes to meet the features of a short haired swordsman who wore a small smile on his lips. She slowly took the apple and placed it back into the basket before he rose to full height and mumbled out a gentle thank you.
"Thank you sir... I should be going." As she turned towards the blacksmiths Braska blinked in surprise. To see that face give him an uncomfortable look and even try and make a swift escape from him seemed unnatural. He quickly spoke again trying to gain her attention for just a little longer.
*"I am Lion, I am new to this city. I would be honoured if perhaps someone could show me a nice place to eat and rest. I know where to buy weaponary too, being... this is a blacksmith."* The words lacked charm, they seemed more nervous than anything. Rynia looked back to the armoured knight and gave him a look over.
"You look like someone familier with blacksmiths too. You want me... to show you around?" It was an odd request for anywhere other than Shinpou, where politeness and good will were in the hearts of all it's people. Crime was almost non-existant and everyone treated everyone, be they from Shinpou or people visiting with respect and politeness. Everywhere else was alot different. Braska had forgotten this.
*"Y-yes... if that was acceptable. I would not wish to act out of turn, I apologise if I offended m'lady."* He swiftly bowed his head. These old traits in his actions and choice of words that were long forgotten in this day and age caused a small smile to touch the lips of the woman in the white dress who tilted her head to the side.
"...Okay. I can do that. I'm Rynia, nice to meet you." Braska quickly rasied his gaze with an expression of surprise. "But I'm kinda busy at the moment, my father needs my help with some delieveries. Maybe tonight, meet me back here and we'll go for a walk, I'll show you around. Sound alright, Lion?" The Lion of the Revolutionaries smile grew over his lips as he did his best to old back his joy. Little did he realise this was false and wrong joy.
*"I shall return in a few hours then m'lady.  I look forward to the tour."* After a few embaressed goodbyes the two went their seperate ways. 

Braska strode down the city roads towards the dock. The joy he had felt for arranging a date with Rynia, if he could call it that, soon subsided when he came back to his senses. That was Rynia. Without a doubt in his mind or heart. She was alive. The Rynia he knew had fallen to his own blade yet here she stood, though she seemed more gentle and timid than he remembered. The Rynia he knew would have been trying to get him drunk on their first hour of meeting. She had certinly been a wild woman in their youth, both were, but they grew out of it as they grew closer in love. Was this the Rynia he knew? Impossible, like the drunkard Braska they held different history. His mind became even more troubled with thoughts of fleeing or staying, or even understanding the situation they were in. First thing was first, and that was to get back to the dock to find the rest of his crew. They would need to go over the situation and figure out what to do.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 4, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirate...

Tiana...*

So much kindness had been shown to Tiana when she had shown up, beaten and bloodied, barely alive and they did everything they could to save her.  Then when she was better she was given the run of the village.  Everybody accepted her, nobody shunned her or thought she was anything than what she told them.  

Those things made it so much harder for Tiana to understand the atrocity that was happening before her.  ?But...?  Her brown eyes were wide and confused as she looked at the metal cage, the man inside pleading to be let out.  Tiana would have brought up the fact that he wasn't an animal, though she didn't agree with locking those up either.  That he, as far as she knew, had done nothing wrong.  ?But...?  She stepped a little closer and really looked at him.

Of course the children of the village had played 'Pirates and Marines' many times and Tiana watched them and even played the 'distressed maiden to be rescued' for them.  But, standing before her was a man they claimed was one of the pirates, she didn't see it and for the first time she became angry at her memory, not just sad.  Something pulled at her, both fear and joy, but still nothing triggered in Tiana's memory.

?Why is he locked up??  She questioned, for the moment ignoring Midori's words.  ?Why would he corrupt me??  then it hit her.  'If he is a pirate then he has a ship but pirates can be evil.  He doesn't look evil...' Tiana thought taking another step closer but staying out of range of his long arms.  She saw the hit the other woman gave him and didn't want one for her own.  ?What is going to happen to him??  Turning toward the woman, her eyes still confused, wanting answers but not knowing if she wanted to her the words.  'Maybe I will talk to him later...' she thought to herself and walked behind the woman hoping for answers.

One more time Tiana looked back toward the man and strengthened her resolve but wanted to make sure she didn't do anything stupid.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Good Samaritan: Grand Line*
The four year old boy began wailing in his mothers arms as soon as Betty brought out the syringe. She was used to this reaction and offered the boy a warm smile. "This won't hurt a bit I promise. I just need to draw a bit of blood. It'll be over in a few seconds,"  she said. The boy crossed his arms and pouted his lips. Clearly he had heard this line before and wasn't about to be fooled. Betty stared at the silver syringe thoughtfully for a few seconds. It was understandable that a four year old would be scared of it. Hell she used to be terrified of it as well. She discarded it onto a nearby tray and returned her gaze to the boy. 

"Hey wanna see a neat magic trick?" she asked. 

The boy nodded hesitantly. "No ouchie?" he asked. 

Betty chuckled. "Just a bit."

She produced a tiny metal pin from her pocket and pricked her index finger. The boy winced visibly as a tiny seedlet of blood formed on Betty's index finger. "Now comes the magic," Betty said with a sparkle in her eyes. Betty closed her eyes and concentrated. A tiny pearl of blood floated upwards from her skin, and then another, followed by five more. Betty flicked her index finger around, causing the miniscule crimson orbs to dance about in the air. The boy watched with wonder as they looped over his head like electric red lightning bugs.  

His mother gasped in shock and stared wide eyed at Betty. "You're a-?" 

Betty nodded wordlessly with a smile. A minute later she had the boys blood sample and the boy got a cookie and juice box in return. More then a fair trade in her opinion. As she exited the hospital tent Betty got a good look at the long line of people that stretched all the way back into town. This island was extremely impoverished and didn't have any doctor to speak of, a common story out here in the wilds of the Grand Line. Without hospital ships like the _Good Samaritan_, all these folks were basically on their own. Betty turned towards one of the others nurses. "Hey where's our so-called bodyguard?" she asked. 

"Tengu? Oh you know him..." 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Tengu found the swordsman meditating by a lake, a bald headed man with a simple tunic and trousers. A lone ebony katana lay by his side. Tengu simply stood in silence, waiting for him to finish. Several minutes later the man opened his eyes and gazed at Tengu. 

"Have you come to challenge me?" he asked.

"I heard there was a swordsman on this island who fought Seken Jouken and lived. Are you him?" 

The bald headed swordsman laughed and shook his head. "Well I wouldn't call it a fight. That would imply one side actually stood a chance." Tengu could hear the man stand up, followed by the ruffle of his tunic as he removed it. If he had the gift of sight then Tengu would've seen a vicious looking cross shaped scar going from one side of the man's chest to the other. "Seken Jouken opened up my chest with just one slash. One casual move...that's all it took for him to render me a bloody wreck." 

Tengu nodded. "Well I'll be sure to avoid your chest then as a courtesy." 

"Did you not hear me? I was no match for him." 

"I'm not you," Tengu replied mildly, drawing the chipped and cracked buster blade from his back. The crimson steel had a dull and faded quality but she still cut as well anything else with an sharp edge. 

"So you're not scared then? That even a swordsman of my caliber was as nothing but an insect before Seken Jouken." 

Tengu shrugged. "I'll take my chances." 

The bald swordsman drew his ebony katana from its sheath. "A bold one I see."

An hour later Tengu staggered into Betty's tent, looking like he had just gone twelve rounds with a Sea King. Betty leaped up from her stool and stared wide eyed at him. "What the hell happened to you?!" 

"You should see the other guy," Tengu said, as he flopped down onto a nearby cot, dripping blood all over the cot and floor. "Hey can you help me out? I think I'm bleeding to death."   Tengu was met with a swift boot in the rear end and flew headfirst out of the tent. He landed upside down in the dirt, right beside an old woman who was there to get her tonsils checked.  

Betty's voice boomed from within the tent. "Wait in line like everyone else tough guy!" 

"Your bedside manner is horrible," Tengu muttered.

"Next!"


----------



## Noitora (Sep 4, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line

Lysander Sa'lis*
​
The mightly vessel began on it's voyage out to open waters. The smell of the sea air heavy upon the mens noses and the strong wind blowing their air majestically. Lysander, as pompous as he was still stood at a level that would be considered less so to his piers in the World Noble positions. Due to him not wearing the famous glass helmet they all wore he breathed the same air that commons took breath upon, which many of his position frowned upon. There were a few reasons for this, one being he liked to appear more handsome than any other World Noble and a glass helmet weakened such a stance while another was he liked the company of women too frequently and the glass helmet would only get in the way. Whatever his reasons, be it selfish or simply laid back it put him in position few World Nobles had been in. Thanks to his trait of his however he was able to feel the cold wind upon his cheeks, blowing his soft and smooth blonde hair. It was a pleasent feeling. The journey would be a fine one indeed. Suddenly the Lt. Commanders mind was shifted to the arrival of another officer upon his ship. Not in the known fashion though, she literally flew through the sky and landed on the deck with a mighty thump. The crew all dropepd their jaws in surprise, eyes like hoses out of their sockets as the woman seemed collected and cool, lighting a cigarette withouit a care in the world. Lysander also watched with a shock gaze as the woman introduced herself as Lt. Commander Serena Butler, another officer assigned to him much like Zane Garrick had been. Unlike Garrick she had some positive qualities about her. The most obvioud being a damn fine looker, sweet curves and a look that could make a man melt. The World Noble turned towards one of his crew and half covered his mouth with his pristine white glove.
"Almost as stunning as Amelia. I must make a grand entrance so she'll fall for me insantly!" The marine soldier nodded with a smile and quickly motioned towards others that the entrance would concern. Lysander always had something prepared should the situation call for it. The vanity was unmeausrable. 










​
Without warning several lights shone from the deck, creating beams into the heaven that danced together like the opening to a show. The marine crew, their uniforms all dressed in the purest of whites marched into two seperate lines and knelt along the deck, their heads down and with one hand pressed into the wooden floor. They faced eachother, creating a pathway which was soon graced with a long flowing red carpet, rolling all the way until it reached Serena. Several fireworks exploded into the sky above the performance, and finally petals flowed in the air, like falling snow. Down the red carpet a single marine appeared, his neauty unmatched, his long pale coat fluttering in the gentle breeze, petals falling all around him. He strode down the centre towards the new arrival, music played in the background, grand music. Once he reached the end and faced Serena he cocked an arrogant smirk, his lips soft and features pampered. With a smooth flick of his wrist into the air he spoke.
"I am Lt. Commander Saint Lysander Sa'lis, in command of the Blazing Beauty's. Welcome." As he finished the pompous marine turned on his heel and flicked both hands into the air, explosions fired off further down the deck while the men who had been kneeling appeared by his side, holding up their hands towards him with tears coming down their cheeks.
"So beautiful!"
"So manly!"
"True Hero of the marines!"
"Like a god!" 
Lysander shook his hand to their compliments, acting as if he was not interested in such things. His gloved hand ran over his blonde hair, his eyes sparkling. This was too much for such a modest man as himself.
"I am but... a leader of men." Again, he thrust his hand, aimed towards Serena this time as he wore his most arrogant and commanding look. 
"We head over Grand Line, to save the helpless and protect justice. Take my hand and I shall guide you, do not fear, fufufufu~ Lysander Sa'lis, the Undefeated, will be there to protect you!" The marine crew almost flooded the deck with their tears, falling at their commanders ankles, but of course never touching him.
"Guide us!"
"Protect us!"
"I'll follow you forever!"
"Like a god!" 
This was the Blazing Beauty Marine crew.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 4, 2011)

*Mist Island​**World Pirates~​*
The battle of Mist Island was over. The Montenbainne family was broken and defeated. Each of them lay on the ground, beaten in different ways but their spirit was indeed crushed. In a giant crater, Sasha Montenbainne lay at the center. His cybernetic limbs twitched, electricity spitting out of them. Standing over the impressive crater was the bunny man known as Rush. His fists were clenched and their was indeed a solemn look in his eyes as he stared down at Sasha. "Perhaps you can learn from this defeat..." He stated simply, turning his back on Sasha. The treasure hunter groaned as he twisted his neck, trying to still look at Rush, but his eyes finally closed and he slipped into sleep. Rush reached the rest of the crew who all were surrounding their captain; Duke Kaiser, the rookie from North Blue, a man who had discovered Mist Island. Rush looked around at the damage his captain and his destructive fruit powers had caused. The captain of the enemy crew was apparently defeated, though so that counted for something. The bunny chuckled as he watched Brolly force feed Duke a giant cookie. The crew's large and goofy chef had grown on him after all this time.

After swallowing that huge cookie, Duke had to admit, he was full of energy now! The captain stood to his feet, tall as ever. He turned his head to see Kent and the remains of his crew already leaving. The rest of the crew folded their arms and simply watched. Duke however, chuckled. 

"Leaving without a goodbye... Maybe I'll run into that bastard again." Duke said and as he sees Kaya standing there, "Next time he won't be so lucky, though." Duke stated as he closed his eye, before opening it again. He turned to the rest of the crew and rubs his head, "Well it looks like there is not much left-" He started, but was interrupted as the beautiful woman from earlier, Naomi, handed him a strange looking compass. 

"Let me fill you in how these work. Right now we are in land, meaning the log pose does not do anything much. Once you set out the other way, towards the next island, the bubbles will start to become one big bubble the further away from the island you get. Once you are well outside the mist, the bubble will point towards the next island, at which point you can charge your normal log pose and travel on."

"Any questions?" she asked, smiling sweetly.

Duke shrugged, "My navigator can figure it out anyway..." He said, having great faith in the abilities of Kaya. She was incredibly skilled afterall. He'd give it to her when they got back on the Norseman and got the fuck out of Mist Island. He still had business to take care of. Duke turned to the other person responsible for today's events. Gon had been tied up in rope, even though he couldn't really move after Kent shot him through the leg. A little brutal, but Duke didn't mind. Gon however was screaming at the top of the lungs, "The treasure is mine! I can't fail my father!" He yelled. Duke started to walk over, but he was stopped by the old man, the villager head. 

"Huh?" Duke said, looking down at the little old man. "Hikari would be dissapointed... But for different reasons!" He screamed back at Gon. "I knew him well... And on the day of his death, he wrote this." The village head pulled out a note in his pocket and placed it in front of Gon's face. "What... What is this?" He asked, confused for obvious reasons. He didn't know his father had written a suicide note. And as he read it, he was even more shocked. 

"Father, why?" He asked to no one in particular, but maybe just a sign.

The village head shook his head, "I was supposed to give you this when you were ready, but you seperated yourself from this village... Now I think you are ready." He told Gon. Gon hung his head in shame, "All this time... I had thought he wanted me to find the treasure, to bring respect back to the family.... when it was the exact opposite. He wanted me to abandon the treasure and look after family!" Gon cried out, tears pouring from his face as he looked around him. His brothers and sisters were all injured, because of his actions. He had been reckless, nearly killed everyone just to find a treasure that no one was sure existed. "How can I redeem myself?" He asked fresh tears still in his eye. The village head shook his head, "You foolish boy." He simply turned his back on Gon after that. "I'll leave you to decide on the course of action that'd be best." He stated. 

"Thank you for your help!" The village head told Duke, who towered over him. However, at the same time, Duke realized this old man was a lot braver then he looked. He had risked it all for the villagers' sake. ?It?s no problem old guy,? He said. ?This island is under my protection anyway? Duke Kaiser, the name the world will know all to well one day!? He shouted. 

?But we?ve got to get moving? There are more islands I need to visit.? He stated, turning his back on the old man. ?Seeya.? He said. With the rest of the crew assembled, Duke nods and says, ?Good work guys and it only took a day!? For them, it felt like months. Hopefully, next time, things would move a little simpler and faster. It was good to be together though, that they could all agree on. As the crew started to head back towards the ship, the Iron Mask Pirates had all gotten their wounds patched up and were standing around, looking incredibly confused. A sly smile formed on Duke?s face, ?What are you guys standing around for?? He asked. 

?Welcome to the World Pirates, Iron Mask Division!? Duke exclaimed. Everyone was especially stunned at this, Rush looked at his captain with an irritated facial expression. They had just added Annie and now he wanted more weaklings on the ship. However, the bunny man did note that these guys were of a different mold then normal fodder. They were incredibly loyal too at that.

?Thank you?? Their leader muttered and with a wave, the remainder of the Iron Mask Pirates, a mere ten pirates picked up their masks and followed after the crew. Soon, they had left behind the town and like the Cipher Pirates were ready to move onto a new adventure. The crew reached the Norseman which was still on the sands from where they had to leave it quickly, so they could battle the Cipher Pirates. Onboard were the Warriors Trio, ?Aye!? Fandral shouted from the deck. Duke raised an eyebrow as he walked on the ship and a chest was tossed onboard, ?Huh?? Fandral grinned smugly and points at the chest, ?This is the treasure of Mist Island?? 

?Nice work, guys? Duke told the Warriors Trio, taking a seat on his throne chair. Fandral?s jaw dropped, ?That?s all the thanks we get!? He shouted. Volstagg also cried out foul when he saw the Iron Mask Pirates get onboard, ?Who are these guys!? We?ve been replaced!? He screamed, falling to his knees. The crew chuckled at the failure of the Warriors Trio, but they were also impressed that they had managed to find the legendary treasure while they were battling. Duke however had a bored expression on his face. Kaya had went straight to her room after the battle, so he simply had the compass in hand and clicked it open, ?ENOUGH!? He shouted, getting everyone?s attention. ?We may have victory here? But onward to the next designation!? 

*End of Mist Island Arc*​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 4, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Green Cloak Pirate...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



"He killed Donovan's boars and tried to eat them." Midori looked back at Rex. "Oi! They attacked me! It was fair game!" Rex shouts, sitting down in the cage. "You know, I'm being nice, being a team player... NOT KICKING EVERYONES ASS!! Just let me out of the cage so i can find my keel and get out of here." Midori just shakes her head and begins to walk away. "There's no love for pirates here." Midori had been lying through her teeth, she had plans to break the pirate out later, get her off this rock. But no one would be allowed to know that... not yet anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 4, 2011)

*Kaya*

Kaya didn't have a lot to pack.

Most of what she owned was weapons, weapons she wouldn't need anymore. She never should've picked them up in the first place. The temple had told her she was important, that people would try to hurt her, that she needed to learn how to defend herself, but it was a load of crap. The temple had been a load of crap. _Everything_ had _always_ been a _load of fucking crap._

_I know you._

Kaya shuddered, jerking back and wrapping her arms around herself. Her wings were shaking, causing small puffs of wind to hit her back. A face flashed in front of her, inhuman and cold, covered by a mask.

_The Naked God. You were the experiment._

Kaya swallowed. The sound bounced around her empty room, making it sound even more pitiful than it already was.

_You were the experiment

You were the experiment.

Experiment.

Experiment._

She should've known. She should've _fucking known._ Her entire life, her entire existence, her entire _being_ reduced to one word, that was so fucking _typical_, that was so fucking _her._ She laughed now, a laugh that echoed in very unpleasant ways. This had been a mistake. Being a Priestess, being a Pirate, being _her._ Kent was right, as much as she hated to admit it. As big a dick as he was he was right. She was nothing. She did nothing but weigh the crew down. She wasn't strong like Rush or Shishi or Brolly or even Annie, or...

Duke.

Kaya clenched her fist and punched, a raw throated screaming ripping free. Her fist went through the wooden wall and she cursed, blood suddenly leaking from new cuts on her knuckles.

She hissed in pain, but it couldn’t be helped. Nothing could be helped anymore. What was she doing here? She wasn’t a pirate, she wasn’t meant for this. She wasn’t even an angel anymore, and the World Pirates were. They were the _real_ angels, bringing hope to people who didn’t have any. They were the strong ones. She wasn’t strong like Duke, or kind like Brolly, or smart like Shishi, or determined like Rush, or kickass like Annie. She wasn’t anything. Not anymore.

She was an _experiment_.  She wasn’t sure where that put her, but it sure wasn’t here. They didn’t need her to slow them down anymore. All she had done was get in the way, and it wasn’t going to suddenly change – she realized that now. She had always been hoping that maybe she would improve, like maybe if she spent enough time with people who were amazing some of it would rub off. But it wasn’t that easy – nothing ever was, especially not if it’s worth fighting for, and being a World Pirate definitely was. But she wasn’t up to the challenge, and now…well, now she knew that this had all been a mistake.

She didn’t bother to leave a note. If she wrote a note she would start crying, and Oda only knows what would happen then. So instead she opened the window in her room and climbed through it, tucking her wings in close to squeeze them through the opening. 

And then she did the only thing she really knew how to do – she flew. Away from the World Pirates, away from her problems, away from her life. She flew until day changed into night and then back into day again, until her wings were burning and she couldn’t keep her eyes open, until suddenly she was falling and she needed to unfurl her wings and at least glide but she couldn’t she couldn’t she couldn’t she was too weak and suddenly everything was black.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 4, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose furrowed her brow as all this talk went on about how to build a ship that would successfully take them to the moon. Most of it went over her head however. Times like this she wished her sister were here. Amelia had always been good with stuff like that, building awesome gadgets when they were kids, and even becoming a scientist in the Marines (she had no idea that her sister was currently riding shotgun with the monster known as Zane Garrick).  

On a whim Rose formed a tiny bubble over her index finger and let it twirl about in a loopty loop circle. Suddenly it popped, sending a solid pressure wave of air traveling through the window like a bullet. Rose looked from Sandrei to the weird old shipwright. "Why can't we just do something like that? But you know waaaaaaaay bigger."  

_Six years ago on Peach Island...
Rose and her sister Amelia laid on the soft grass in the backyard, staring up at the night sky. The stars were out in their full majesty and twinkled brightly, setting the perfect backdrop for the full moon which loomed overhead, glowing with a soft silver light. "I'm gonna go the moon one day," Rose said in a dreamy voice.

Amelia considered this. "Well it's only about 300,000 miles or so. Good luck." 

"You can build a ship and take us there!"   Rose said eagerly. Her face turned serious as she thought it over. "We'll need lots of supplies, candy, meat, soda, candy. We might need some weapons too, just in case the Moon Men aren't friendly." 

"Will this be before or after we raid the North Pole to find Santa Claus?" 

"I saw him for reals!" Rose countered. "He was sneaking around the living room. I almost got him in my trap too, but he just disappeared like magic...poof!" Rose shook her tiny fist at the stars. "He still owes me a pony!" 

Amelia laughed and wrapped an affectionate arm around her little sisters shoulders. She didn't have the heart to tell her that it was Uncle Archer in a fat suit. _


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 5, 2011)

Goobthulhu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lester stood and walked from the table to the lighthouse stairwell, with Myra slowly following behind. They made their way up the steps and out to the gallery. Lester walked around, his hand on the railing, and stopped at a certain point. Lester traced his fingers around a plaque that was affixed to the wall of the lighthouse.
“Here; take a look,” Lester gestured toward Myra, who approached the tablet slowly. It read, 

IN LOVING MEMORY OF PATRICIA RISLAND
SHE WILL LIVE FOREVER IN THE HEARTS OF THOSE SHE SAVED​
“She was my wife.”
Myra was not sure what to think. 
“Why are you showing me this?”
“She was a doctor; she hated seeing people that were hurt or ill, and it’s from her that I learned how to tend to people in your situation. The irony of it was that she had an incurable disease, and was obsessed with the thought of something like panacea that could cure any sickness. She would tell me, ‘Lester, let’s search for that legend,’ and each time, I would respond with, ‘And which legend would that be?’ I had a lot of trouble keeping up with that woman; she was so energetic, in spite of her condition. She was a better conversationalist than you were, there’s no doubt about that…and more facial expressions. But when you mentioned panacea, past that expressionless face of yours, I could see that your eyes had the same fire in them that my Patricia’s had, and that scared me.”
“…I’m afraid I don’t see your point.”
“I’m trying to say, don’t go looking for it. Give up now, before you’re dragged into something that you’ll regret. I don’t want a young girl like you to go the same way that Patricia did.”
“…”
“She died looking for that damned legend, and I know I don’t have any right as someone you just met to tell you this, but don’t do it. It’s useless.”
“I will go.”
“…”
“…I _must_ go.”
“At least stay until you’ve recovered completely! If you’re still determined to go afterwards, I won’t stop you. I beg of you.”
“You said it yourself: you’ve only just met me. Why are you so concerned about me?”
“I…I’m not sure myself. I’m rather ashamed of myself for being like this, but I’ve got this feeling in my gut that you’ll die in vain if you go out like you are now.”
“…Very well. I will stay, but only until my body heals.”
“I’m sorry for being selfish, but please bear with me.”
“I do not mind. You are correct in saying that I will not last long in this condition.”
“There’s a bath downstairs, I can get it ready for you if you want.”
“That would be nice. Thank you.”
“It's the least I could do.”
The two of them returned to the housing area. After Myra took her bath and went to sleep, Lester went to an unseen part of the building and disappeared through a door hidden by shadow.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 5, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "He killed Donovan's boars and tried to eat them." Midori looked back at Rex. "Oi! They attacked me! It was fair game!" Rex shouts, sitting down in the cage. "You know, I'm being nice, being a team player... NOT KICKING EVERYONES ASS!! Just let me out of the cage so i can find my keel and get out of here." Midori just shakes her head and begins to walk away. "There's no love for pirates here." Midori had been lying through her teeth, she had plans to break the pirate out later, get her off this rock. But no one would be allowed to know that... not yet anyway.



Shaw, busy eating, suddenly thought of something.* "Shouldn't Rex have come back by now? I mean, even if he is one of those guys that is easily lost, this is just stupid.."*

Shaw was a man with no particular talent for intuition, but this time, something was just out of order. Maybe it was the fact that he had just been kidnapped and that his nerves was beginning to play on his mind, so he didn't go any further with it.

*"Nevermind, from what I have seen of him so far, he could come barging in here with a keel, hazzeling us for not working on the boat.."* he rolled his eys and went back to eating.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2011)

*Alex Blaine*
_'Something in the air'_

Alex had spent his last few days travelling from small town to small town. In the hope of finding a pirate crew which he could sail to One Piece with. A pirate crew he could trust and find his freedom with. However all he had found where people who were blinded by greed and lust. He had found nor seen anything in anyone which would cause him to pledge his life to them and fight for their dreams as well as his. 

He had a feeling the next time he was to come across was going to be another lost cause. As he scouted the sighting of a new town, he left out a rough sigh. His hand fumbling around his person, looking for any type of currency or something which could be used in its stead. The first thing he would do would be  hit the bar and order something cold and refreshing.

As he it the town, he was greeted by the hustle and bustle of it. For such a small town it seemed to be... So busy, alive and moving. Yet it did not seem natural, as if there was an uneasy feeling in the air. As if the people were putting on a charade to please someone whilst constantly looking over their shoulder. What ever caused this, or made the people exude a vibe of clear discomfort put Alex on edge.

His eyes scanned from left to right, as he walked down the street. A destination already set within himself. The bar. He felt the gaze of eyes on him as he walked down the road. A slight smile curving upwards on the end of his lips. Maybe this town might provide some entertain for him... His eyes found the group of men eyeing him. He gave them a wide grin before proceeding to bite his thumb at them. He laughed at their faces of disbelief before walking on, if they had a problem they would find him.

He entered into the bar, expecting to be met with a lively bar but it was dead. Was he in the right bar? What was up with this town? He shook his head as he proceeded to the counter.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 5, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Nothing about what Clemens had said made sense, though he did suppose calling her Clemens was a bit strange. He made a note to call her Beverly. That was until he had a finger pointed to the back of his head.

"Huh?" Sendo was utterly confused and stood there with an expression of a dead fish. "30 million??! Why did it go up? I didn't kill anyone! Seriously ask Vice Admiral Isham, I didn't kill anyone!!"

He felt the finger press harder against his head prompting him to shut the hell up. She pushed him forward towards the officers. 

"Great, just one thing after another isn't it? I didn't figure you were the type to turn though. I mean we fought together against that inventor guy. We saved each other, you were being electrocuted to death for heaven's sake. Doesn't that count for anything? I don't know what happened in the mere hour we were away but you have a good soul. I know you're a good person. I know that and...Hey what happened to Lucy? I swear if you've done anything to her I'll never forgive you! She's only a child!"

He couldn't see Bev from his position but he knew he was utterly helpless, as desperate as he was to find out about Lucy. He'd be no good as a dead man to anyone  and kept walking.

“Sure I’ll join the revolutionaries, yeah what’s the worst that could happen? Oh having a thirty million bounty and about to be executed for a crime you didn’t commit? Oh, well that’s no big deal. I’m pretty sure you don’t even need a head….” Sendo mumbled under his breath as he was taken into custody.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 5, 2011)

*Katsuo**~ **Bro Pirates*​
_Leaving the North Blue...​_
The crew all had bright smiles on their faces as their ship, the _Smiling Bear_ pumped ahead towards Reverse Mountain. Katsuo, the demon cat of North Blue, leaned against a wall with his arms crossed. He was smiling like the rest of the crew and was incredibly happy about their victory at Port Light. Not every rookie crew could go up against a Cipher Pol organization and actually win. Those were some big boasting rights, but the crew was just thankful that they had rescue captain's friend from hell. The battles had certainly been hard fought, but they all overcame their foes eventually. Even Katsuo. The cat looked roughed up, but he also had a new sword. 

"Yondai Kitetsu, nya..." He muttered, holding the sword in his hand. It was one of them cursed blades made by Kitetsu, the blacksmith himself. He had won it from that crazy bitch, Malin, but he was uncertain on how to use it. The sword felt unusually heavy for one. Shrugging, he sheathed the sword, placing it in the strap on his back. Now his two swords were crossed diagonally on his back. More importantly, Katsuo was finally leaving the North Blue. His adventures with his Bros in this sea had been fun, but the Grand Line was where the real challenge begun. Having beat Malin, probably one of the strongest swordsman in the sea, he couldn't help but feel he had outgrown the North Blue. Soon, it would be time for stronger enemies. 

Kali Raba, the extraordinary thief that he was, stood by Katsuo. He glanced at the new sword he had on his back, "Where'd you get that from?" He wondered. Katsuo turned his head in Kali's direction, the Bro was a little shorter, but it was good to see Kali in good shape. Katsuo stroked his chin, "It's kind of a long story, nya." He told Kali with a small nod, before his eyes lazily drifted off to a few hours ago.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 5, 2011)

_Note: Had to split post in two, due to being too long..._
_Flashback..._

Katsuo panted as he tried to regain the lost breath. His entire body was dripping in blood, his fur seemed to be dyed with the color of red. "Had enough?" Malin asked, holding Yondai Kitetsu in her left hand and glaring at her newest 'pet'. "Damnit, nya..." Katsuo muttered, as he leaned on his sword. This chick was tough and it was even harder to read her movements. At the same time, there was someone had to catch up to. He had to help Hornet rescue Shenya. Licking some of the blood on his face, Katsuo pushed himself up... "I can still beat ya, nya!" He exclaimed, raising his sword and then swinging it at Malin. Malin being the experienced CP4 agent she was, ducked and rolled, appearing behind Katsuo in a flash. She then swung at his back, but Katsuo blocked by twisting his body. He gritted his teeth, luckily, he was a feline so being flexible was kind of his thing. His muscles strained as he pushed Malin back. This chick had a lot of strength. 

Spinning, he released another slash in her direction, but Malin shouts, "Soru!" Dissapearing from sight and avoiding the slash's power. Malin chuckled as she shows back up, '"That was impressive, my kitten, but I still need to teach you the lesson of obeidence!" Malin then created another powerful slashing attack, but suprisingly, Katsuo was able to block it. The force nearly snapped his arm like a twig, but he managed to defend himself. Malin raised an eyebrow, "How are you still going?" She asked. Katsuo grinned at this, showing off his sharp teeth, "Because I'm a Bro Pirate, nya." He told her, simply. Katsuo then pushed and with great effort, he knocked Malin's sword upwards. A shockwave was sent up to the roof, causing it to topple over, revealing the blue sky. Malin was bewildered as she started to fall back, Katsuo's eyes narrowed as he pointed his sword and prepared to deliver the final strike. Malin looked up at the sky, getting an idea.

 "Geppou!"

Katsuo's eyes widened as Malin rocketed through the hole in the ceiling, merely by pressing off the ground with her feet. "Like a bird, nya!" He exclaimed. Malin, now high in the sky, starts to spin with her sword mid-air. "Rankyaku Twister!" She shouted, her voice shrill and high. This was a technique that Katsuo wasn't prepared for. About five air slashes shot towards her. With no choice, he had to run. The cat started to run, avoiding all of the slashes except the last one, which hit another part of the roof and caused rocks to topple down in front of Katsuo. That path was now blocked off, "How annoying, nya!" He whined. Then he looked up to see Malin was shooting towards him, with her sword pointed at him. It looked like she had used a geppou to get motion and shoot towards him like a speeding bullet. Suddenly, he got an idea. Katsuo ran up the side of a wall, one of the few that hadn't been destroyed in their fight and as he ran up it, he leaped off the top. Now he was in the air with Malin, actually above her. Malin's eyes widened as she saw Katsuo, but there was nothing she could do, she was already heading for the ground.

Katsuo started to spin in the air, sword placed parallel with his body as he twisted into a ball. As he spun, fire started to form around his body.* "Flaming Wheel Yo-yo!" *He yelled. This was an attack he had originally used on a cyborg when first joining the Bro Pirates, it felt appropriate to be using it against another of their enemies. This time though, it had fire. Katsuo slammed into Malin's open back, causing the woman to shriek as she slammed into the ground. Katsuo fell to the ground shortly after Malin's harsh landing. "I apologize for that, nya." He said with a smirk. His body was incredibly sore after that little stunt. Now he just had to meet up with the rest of the crew... "YOU LITTLE BASTARD!"

_"Impossible, nya~!" _Katsuo immediately thought as he heard the voice of Malin. The woman's entire face was red in anger and her expensive looking suit, torn, so that flesh could be seen. All of her skin seemed to be red, maybe from the heat, but she was also incredibly angry. "I'll murder you, slice you into bits!" She howled. "Skin you alive!" The bitch roared, before going after Katsuo again, this time with a silent Soru. Malin appeared behind him and with a powerful kick, straight to the ribs, Katsuo was sent flying. He hit a wall and raised his head, blood pouring out of his mouth. 

"This chick is crazy, nya..." He muttered as Malin appears in front of him. She grabbed Katsuo by his chin and lifted him up, "How dare you hurt me!" He asked, slamming his head into the ground. "But you are the enemy, nya!" Katsuo shouted out. Malin wasn't listening to logic, though, "No!" She knocked him through another wall. 

Katsuo tried to move. He couldn't. _"Move, nya~!"_ As he told himself this, Malin sliced through another door, "Come here, kitty..." She whispered manically. _"I have to get up... for Captain Hornet... Move!"_ But his body wouldn't comply. That attack, he had tired himself with the use of it. His body was simply too tired. A tear seemed to trickle from the cat's eye, _"Captain, nya..." _He muttered weakily as the wall in front of him finally exploded. Malin's purple hair was a mess and her glasses also appeared to be broken, she no longer looked like the beautiful elegant woman from before, but instead a maniac. She'd snapped during the battle and she was going to win. Katsuo gulped... Then he felt it. In one of his jacket's pocket. "I can't use it, nya..." He told himself, but faced with these odds...

Willing himself to move one thing, Katsuo reached inside his pocket and from it he pulled his ultimate weapon. A ball of yarn. "Huh?" Malin said as Katsuo revealed the yarn ball. Katsuo narrowed his eyes on it as he raised it above his head. This was the only way he could win. He started to swing the yarn ball and he found himself as a cat, getting hypnotized... 

"To get stronger and abandon all restraints, nya..." He muttered. Malin frowned, "What the hell!?" Katsuo's eyes were now blank, a mere slit in them as he went into this strange state. Suddenly, Katsuo got to his feet as if his body wasn't even sore. Malin backed up, against the wall. Katsuo pointed his sword at her, "Empty Mind!" 












Suddenly, Katsuo shot forward with incredible speed and slammed his blade into Malin, who barely had time to raise her sword at block. Katsuo and Malin slammed through three walls as he drove her back. Strangely, the cat didn't feel any of it. He was stronger and faster then before afterall. Malin shook her head, unlike Katsuo, she felt the pain. "Goddamnit!" She screeched, "Geppou!" Shooting into the air, away from Katsuo, she grinned as she looked down. Then she screamed. Katsuo had grabbed onto her leg and began to throw her down to the earth. Once he did so, there was a huge crater from where he slammed her. Malin quickly got to her feet. She couldn't lose here. She had a career planned out for her! To soar to new heights! "Rankyaku Twister!" She spun again, sending out multiple air slashes in the cat's direction. Katsuo moved his sword to his tail as he ran on all fours, dodging each air slash.

Malin's eyes widened, "I can't beat him..." She muttered, as Katsuo came close to her and then spinning with his tail, he slammed the sword into her torso, leaving a huge gash across her stomach. The impact from that sword slash, causing her to hit the final wall behind them, before slumping over, finally defeated. Then we realize, all of this happened, in merely thirty seconds. Katsuo's eyes started to shake... Before finally returning to normal. He looked around him, "It worked, nya!" He exclaimed and upon seeing the huge ass crater, he scratched his head, "Maybe a little too well, nya..." But he couldn't linger on in this room anymore, he had to get moving. He started to run after Hornet, but out of the corner of his eye he saw that sword. It seemed to have called for him. 

"Yondai Kitetsu..." 

_Flashback End..._

"So did you enjoy the story, nya?" He asked Kali. "Kali-san, nya?" He repeated, when he saw that Kali didn't respond. The thief had fallen asleep during the story... Instead of getting angry though, Katsuo merely smiled, "Guess no one will truly know about my secret technique..."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights* 
Clemens paced back and forth across the deck of the Glowing Future, mumbling under her breath. Thankfully her one way conversation was drowned out by the hammering and sawing of the carpenters. She imagined she looked very much like a person on the edge of a mental breakdown, and that's exactly how she felt. For some reason people kept calling her Captain Clemens. She could see the fear in their eyes when they looked at her, and had no idea why this should be. This was more then just a case of mistaken identity. The strange World Government flag, the design of the Marine and World Government ships, it was all wrong. 

As she paced back and forth she replayed the events that lead up their arrival on this island. Something had happened during the storm, she realized, during her attempt to warp them away to safety. In her desperation to save the others she had blindly flung them as far as she could through the mirror void, not really focusing on any particular destination. Clemens paused at the railing and gripped it tightly, digging her nails into the wood. "Then where did I take us?" she asked aloud. Her mirrors acted as portals through the fabric of space, allowing her to bridge unfathomable distances in a matter of seconds. That's how the scientists had explained it to her at least. 

Then it hit her, like most revelations do without warning. "What if I jumped sideways?"  

"Excuse me Captain Clemens!" 

Clemens whirred on the two carpenters at the front of the ship. Lucy sat beside them on the railing, actually offering them a few pointers and suggestions, much to their bemusement. The only good thing that came from this confusing mess was that the Harbor Master was so scared of her that he offered the services of his shipwrights for free. Though he did find it a bit strange that Clemens had asked them to repair a civilian boat. 

"Don't call me that!" Clemens snapped at them, partly annoyed that they had broken her line of thinking. The shipwrights winced as if she had struck them with an invisible punch. 

"Beggin your pardon, but call you what Maam?" one of them asked tentatively. 

"Captain. I'm not a Ca-."  

"Captain Clemens I found you!" exclaimed an eager voice. 

"You've got to be kidding me..." 

Clemens observed as a female Marine bounded up the gangplank towards her. She was an Ensign, barely eighteen by the looks of it. Clemens pegged this one as a rookie right away. She kept up her guard nonetheless. Mistaken identity or not, she wasn't going to take any chances. As the girl approached, Clemens took note of her name badge, _Ensign Phoenix D. Rose_. 

"There you are Captain!" Rose exclaimed in a huff. "I've been lookin all over for you. I heard on the den den mushi that you captured that mean old bastard Sendo Kagawa!"  

Clemens almost uttered an audible groan but managed to keep her cool. "Sendo? Yes that's right...I captured him." As an afterthought she added. "That evil scum!" 

It was then that Rose noticed Clemens attire, jeans and a casual shirt. She peered inquisitively over Clemens shoulder at Lucy and the carpenters. "Say why are you dressed all funny? And why are you on this broken down boat?" 

Clemens crossed her arms and narrowed her eyes at the girl. "I didn't realize that a Captain had to explain her actions to an Ensign!" she barked, summoning that old voice of command. It was just like a riding a bicycle. Rose flinched slightly and fired off a smart salute. "You're right Maam. I apologize Maam!" 

Clemens turned towards Lucy and mouthed the words, _'Will you be okay here?'_. Lucy nodded and offered a thumbs up. This ship was just about the safest place for her, and hopefully Braska would arrive soon. Clemens returned her gaze to Ensign Rose. 

"I've decided that I want to interrogate this Sendo personally. Let's go see him." Clemens paused as an idea came to her. "But first I want to make a quick stop in my office." They quickly departed the ship and made their way to the _Dark Justice_.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 5, 2011)

*[Ravenwood Island; Curse of the Black Dagon; Blues Remix]​*​
Cook’s eyes were locked open with surprise, “What are you?” he asks, his voice deeply troubled even as Steiner looked on in disbelief. Bart ne’er said a word; his only response was a deep rolling growl that seemed to escape from the very bowls of his being. Those sharp emerald eyes staring a hole through Cook, as if he were just another prey item to be devoured by the wolves that now howled at the gates. “What are you waiting for?” Cook shouts at some of his militia that was starting to stand from Jessie’s attack. Their collective gaze fell from their mayor to Bart and then back to Cook. The question in their eyes told the whole story. A blood vessel pops from Cook’s head,  “You” he shouts pointing at the closest Militiaman,  “get him, NOW!” Cook shouts loudly pointing in Bart’s direction. The Militiaman gasps in fright and protest, but as Cook’s gaze turned stern his Devil Fruit power overtakes the man whose face falls emotionless as Cook enforced his ability. “Aye my lord.” He man shouts as he pulled his cudgel from his belt. Bart’s gaze didn’t pull from Cook’s form as the man through blind loyalty charged in. 

In an instant as the man covered the distance between he and the transformed pirate a sickled clawed hand slashes outward. The steel and wooden cudgel wavers in the man’s hand as the iron armor he wore cries in pain. The weapon falls from the militiaman’s grip as four streams of blood exploded from the torn iron hide he wore. Cook’s gaze widens as the man falls to a bloody clump and Bart’s extended arm slowly retracts back in. Another low growl rumbles past Bart’s sharp curved teeth as he lowers his stance. His wings widen and grow taught as his whip like tail rapidly snaps across the cobblestone ground.  “Shit.” Cook utters as lines cut into the ground. In his years as a Marine he had saw this type of behavior from the more animalistic Pirates he fought, Bart was about to charge. In that instant as Cook went to move Bart’s large wings snap down and back. Debris and small pebbles rocket in all directions as Bart’s body lunges forward at tremendous speed and as Cook just rolls to the side Bart’s long tail is whipped around as the dragon flips in attack. 

Cook scrambles to his feet, from his roll, and backs from the animalistic Bart, and as his emerald eyes trace over to the man a loud echo snaps as a white line traces through the main structure of the single story building Bart landed in front of. With a rumble the house begins to collapse. Dust rushes past Bart’s frame as he falls to all fours and stalks forward. “No you don’t!” a voice cries out. Bart’s head snaps to the side as a cudgel bounces off his reptilian scales. Bart’s snake like head rotates on its base as his serpentine neck twist around so now that he looked upon the man that would dare attack him in his hunt. Taking to the distraction quickly Cook acts,  “Tekkai” he shouts dashing forward,  “Punch!” is continued as a hardened fist fires down on Bart’s head.  A thud echoes as Bart’s skull is driven down, but to Cook’s dismay a lowly growl escapes Bart’s clenched jaws as he physically pushes Cook’s arm back. Moving his hand from Bart’s head Cook backs into one of his militiamen as Bart locks his emerald gaze with his. 

Black vapor pours from Bart’s nostrils and his mouth opens wide and locks in place. The rows of razor sharp teeth gleam in the light as darkness begins to bubble in the back of his throat. The sudden smell of acid fills the air alerting Cook that something was defiantly wrong. Turning Cook’s fingers wrap around the militiaman’s arms and with a shove he tosses the poor man into Bart’s path as he releases a Necrotic Cloud. A sharp scream escapes the dark fog as the man stumbles out from the other side. His skin boils like melted cheese as the whites of his eyes washed over his bubbling cheeks. Acid diluted blood pours from the man’s pants legs and he crumples to the ground and becomes nothing more than a bubbling mass of goo. *[color#A9A9A9]“…grrrrr…”[/color]* Bart growls walking up to the mess, as he nudged it with his snout Cook decides to attempt to attack once again, this time he decides he is going to crush this troublesome pirate once and for all. 

 “I have you now! Tekkai CRUSH! He screams while wrapping Bart into a powerful bear-hug. Hardening his body Cook forces Bart’s wings to his body and pins them in place. The draconic Pirate roars in pain as he feels the steel grip Cook had tighten further. But Cook had never faced an opponent that had a tail such as the one Bart had, and on instinct it, like a snake traced its way up Cook’s back. The man’s face turns blue as he feels the tail wrap around his throat. While his Tekkai protects from physical blows, the tightening of Bart’s anaconda like tail was a different scenario all together. With a gasp he is forced to release Bart from his clutches, and as he does he is violently tossed to the ground in a whip like fashion. Bart’s wings crack as he spreads them wide again, and an angered hiss escapes his scaly lips. Turning and in a rage he charges Cook as he stands back to his feet. Stumbling as he dose; Cook pours all his power into his Devil Fruit Power in hopes to persuade this nightmare. But it is of little use Bart was now in a mode of Primal instinct. Windows shake under the age old roar that escapes the dragon’s lips and four crimson red stripes trace up the length of Cook’s massive barrel chest. 

Surprise, anguish and fear all wash over the mayor’s face simultaneously as he for the first time in ages sees his own blood spill forth. Cook tries to scream, but before he can utter the first sentiments of pain Bart’s other clawed hand racks is body, four more jagged wounds trace across his chest, Bart crossing the proverbial ‘T’. With a scream unfitting a man of Cook’s size he stumbles back and clutches the bleeding wounds as Bart continues his onslaught,  “Wait! Please!” the man pleads, but it is no use. Bart was already whipping around. His whip like tail cutting through the air like a bull whip, a crack cuts through the air as Cook is sent skyward by the power of the strike.  “So he’s still capable of using that in the state he is in.” Twigg states watching in the distance as Bart connects with the first half of his Full House move.  “I’m in place Twigg, how’s the situation?” Ivy’s voice cuts through the silence. Twigg fidgets, but then pulls the small Den Den Mushi from his inner coat.  “Worsening, prepare to move, and soon.” Twigg replies as he watches Bart squat closer to the ground. The Pirate Captain was about to end this with his Bow Breaker.  

Pulled back and taught the Dragon’s wings briefly touch before they are dragged down with force. A ring of dust pushes form Bart’s body as he rockets skyward at such a speed he almost vanishes from Twigg’s vision. Above, Cook is trying his damndest to right his flight path. But his heart sinks as he smells the presence of acid,  “Tekkai!” he cries, but Bart wasn’t attacking in that sense. Both large scaly arms wrap around Cook’s legs while his serpentine tail wraps around his thick neck. Turning as he plummeted back toward the ground Bart pulls Cook’s body close to his own. A moment later it ends as the ground rocks violently. Cook’s eyes grow white as his body is folded like a bow across Bart’s back, his mouth locks open in pain as a glob of blood is coughed out. Releasing the grip he had on the man’s legs, Bart uses his tail to drag Cook head first to the street, then with a flick turns the man to his back. A talon line foot slams into Cook’s bloody chest and Bart raises his head to the heavens, with a roar he proclaims his victory. 

Cook’s hold shattered, the rest of the Militia that was able to act realize the danger they were in, their eyes widen in fear at the sight of the unexplainable horror they saw. Weapons hit the ground as they start to run. This act of cowardice catches the draconic Pirate’s attention, he couldn’t allow this.  “Now Ivy!” Twigg’s voice booms over her Den Den. They couldn’t allow Bart to go overboard here, they knew he’d never forgive himself. Three consecutive shots ring from the destroyed prison and spark off Bart’s scaly hide, with a hiss he snaps his gaze in that direction as Ivy steps into the light.  “Snap out of it Bart!” she yells lifting his own Black Jack toward him. Bart’s scaly lips curl in anger as both clawed hands are brought near his snout, she knew he was about to charge.  “Gotcha Captain!” Twigg shouts falling from a nearby roof top, the sea stone net he acquired spread wide as he dropped it. Bart’s eyes widen as the weight of the net falls over him. It thrashes wildly for all of two seconds as the beast tried to free itself, but quickly the struggle is over as Bart feels his strength leave him. Falling prone his emerald eyes haze and return to their natural blue color as he reverts back to his human form. This war was over and Isabelle sighs in relief as she walks up to the netted Bart.  “You’re a handful Bart, you know that.” she states with a grin propping his weapon on her shoulder. ~~


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 5, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain, Farwell to the Mists]​*​
 “Tobi-Kun!” A familiar voice trails in Tobias’ mind. The boy cast his gaze toward the forest he had called his home for so, so long.  “We feeling sad Tobi-Kun?” it asks sharply. Bu the boy didn’t answer; a grin just fell about his lips. * “The whelp isn’t sad, he’s simply reflecting.”* another voice states, popping into the boy’s mind.  “Will you two please shut up, I’m saying good bye.” Tobias gripes as the order was already given by Kent to return to their ship. Tobias didn’t quite know where that was, seeing that he was already on Mist when the Cipher Pirates arrived.  “How rude Tobi-Kun.” the first voice says in a disappointed tone. The other didn’t even bother to speak, Tobias just chuckled to himself. The right bowie knife was a bit of a child, when he is scolded in this manner he tends to ignore Tobias for a while, which was fine for the young man. One less voice in his head was a blessing for the short while he could enjoy it. With a sigh, Tobias stuffs his hands into his pockets and turns toward the main street of the small village. He would leave this place a child and one day he would hopefully return and a man his father would have been proud of.  “Aye Captain, coming!” he shouts as he follows the Cipher Pirates from town. He was now dedicated to help this man expand his empire. 

*[Elizabeth Keel, The Mundane Life]​*​
 “Good Morning.” a sweet voice cuts through the air as a door creaks open. A middle aged man sitting on an examination table cuts his glance to the door as he hears the voice. His worried glance turns happy as he sees the woman enter the room. “Morning Doctor.” He replies with a wide grin, a red bar streaking across his nose and cheeks. She was the new doctor in town. So new in fact no one actually knew her name, save the head doctor that had hired her several weeks ago to help ease his burden.  “My name is Dr. Keel, and I’ll be your physician today.” she states pulling a pen from her medical coat. Her gaze doesn’t lift from the clip board she is carrying as the man’s face turns blue. “Did you say Dr. Kill?” he asks franticly, his grubby now sweating hand reaching for his hat.  “Why yes, I did.” Elizabeth replied jotting some notes down on the man’s personal file. “I just remembered that I left my stove on!” the man stutters pulling his hat to his head in a quick jerking fashion. 

Cutting her eyes from the file Elisabeth gaze falls on the man as he ducks out the open window. She can only roll her eyes,  “What is it with these East Blue small towns?” she asks with a huff placing her hands on her hips. Turning on the ball of her left foot she in effect storms out the door. The file she had in her grasp is slammed back into the cubby affixed to the wall. The force of slam rips the small file holder from its bolts causing it to crash to the ground and shatter. A nearby nurse leaps in surprise as Elizabeth storms by. “Dr.?” she asks. Elizabeth casts a cold gaze in the small petit woman’s direction.  “Yes Mrs. Carter?” she snaps with a cold hiss. “Nu..nothing ma’am, should I ready your next patent?” she asks with a startled voice. Elizabeth’s eyes trace from the nurse to the lobby that only had a person or two waiting.  “No, I’ll be in my office; I believe I need a moment to compose myself.” Elizabeth replies, with a more sweet tone. Folding her arms under her chest she walks off before the nurse can even begin to protest.

A deep sigh escapes her as she enters the small office that was afforded to her. With a rustle the long white lab coat she wore is tossed to a coat rack, which is missed and it with a flop hits the floor, revealing a ‘slightly’ revealing black blouse.  Scratching her ribs with her thumbs she walks over to her desk and allows the fingers on her right hand to trace along its edges as she walked along.  “It’s always the same thing. Every time I come to one of these small, Oda forsaken, towns.” She grumbles flopping down in her not so comfortable office chair. A blank expression crosses her features as she spins herself.  “Without fail, every time I introduce myself for the first time the patent jumps out the window.” she growls as she stopped her spinning motion. Reaching down between her cleavage, she produces a pack of Alabasta Reds, Full Flavor.  “Country Bumpkins, I should have stayed in the North Blue.” She grumbles to herself packing the cigarettes furiously before opening them. 

Pulling one free she pinches it firmly in her lips as she slid the pack back into place. Then as she patted her body looking for a lighter a rather annoyed look crosses her features. Grumbling she stands and walks over to the coat that lay in a heap on the floor. Squatting she picks it up and goes through each pocket.  “Dammit, that figures.” she grumbles tossing the coat back to the floor.  “First Mr. Phillips jumps out the window, and now I’ve seemed to have misplaced my lighter.” she grumbles with fire in her belly. Again storming out of the room she slams her office door with enough force that all the pictures that lined the wall crash to the ground and break. “Dr. Keel?” Mrs. Carter asks as she watches the woman angrily walk toward the lobby.  “I’m stepping out for the day, so don’t bother me.” Elizabeth growls not even turning her gaze to the older woman. “But, what of the patents?” the nurse asks. Elizabeth’s gaze narrows as she turns her attention to the two people that sat in the lobby. At this moment she has done forgotten her bedside manner.  “You.” she growls looking at another middle aged man,  “You’re about sixty pounds overweight. Other than that obvious baggage you seem healthy, lose thirty pounds and you’ll feel better.” she snaps as she turns her gaze to a fatigued looking woman. Her gaze rolls over her for about a minute or so while the man stormed out of the building. 

 “Let’s see, pigment is pale and you seem to be suffering from a bad case of fatigue. Do you suffer cramps and decreased appetite?” she grumbles. The woman pauses at the rudeness this new doctor took with her, but slowly she nodded yes.  “You have an iron deficiency. Eat more liver, poultry and eggs; milk is will also help with the bone aces and cramps.” Elizabeth states. Then she turns to Mrs. Carter.  “Patents are diagnosed.” she growls before walking toward the building’s door following the woman. The bell rings as the door is opened and Elizabeth walks out into the town. The cool morning breeze kisses her on the face as the sun’s warming rays begin to heat up the air, today was going to be another beautiful day it seemed. She almost smiles until she feels the unlit cigarette hanging from her lips. Shaking her head she sighs. Spotting a barrel on the corner of the building she walks over and takes a seat.  “This life has become mundane.” she grumbles pulling the Alabasta Red from her lips.  “Maybe it’s time to act on my ambitions to become a pirate.” she says with a bored huff. But where would she find Pirate Crew in a place like this?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2011)

_*The Revolutionary Knights: The Royal Palace*_
Sendo shuffled along in front of Captain Beverly Clemens, his hands and legs bound by seastone lined shackles. A troop of Marines marched in lockstep alongside them. Beverly was now firmly convinced that this man Sendo had lost all grip on reality. Why else would he babbling on about how he had saved her life, even going so far as to declare that they were comrades. He seemed to believe all that nonsense he was spewing with an intense sincerity she didn't think possible. It really didn't matter though. Whatever sick fantasy this bastard had concocted wasn't about to throw her off her game. This was yet another moment for her to shine. Impressing the royal family would go a long way towards getting her in good with the higher ups.  

They soon approached the gates to the royal palace. Beverly kicked Sendo in the rear end, causing him to stumble onto his knees. A squad of royal guards emerged from the gatepost. They nodded at Beverly but stared cautiously at Sendo as if were some kind of loaded bomb.

Beverly offered them a smug smile. Oh how she loved being in the spotlight. *"I present to you the notorious criminal and mass murderer, Sendo Kagawa. I'm here to personally present this scum to the royal family, so that they may pronounce judgment on him for his crimes!"*

The gates rumbled open. Beverly kicked Sendo again and pushed him to his feet. *"On your feet criminal. It's time for you to face true justice!"* They crossed through a sprawling and opulent courtyard. Beverly stared admiringly at the ivory fountains and sculptures. One day she too would live in a place like this, maybe seduce an old King on his last legs, then take all his money. Up ahead was the palace chambers where the royal family dwelt. Inside those walls Sendo would meet his fate for good or ill.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 5, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor
​*As the Knight continued towards the dock the feeling of regret weighed upon his shoulders more heavily. He had just spoken with Rynia, the woman he killed, he had ben so blinded by seeing her that he completely lost any sense of logic he had. He had been no more than as he was back in Shinpou, a gentleman attempting to impress a woman he liked. That woman had died. Rynia was dead. He had spoken to her. It still all made no sense to him, jibberish, as if this was no more than a dream. The urgency to return to his friends grew larger, needing answers from Clemens was something he could not continue thinking without. The mans mind ached from confusion and his heart strings stung from the sight of his love. He needed to get away as fast as possible, but yet he wished to stay forever. Such thoughts tormented his mind to gravely. Braska did his best focus back on his destination and quickly made haste back towards the docks. 

Upon his arrival however he found only Lucy and a couple of men fixing up his ship. No Sendo and no Clemens. Something was not right. He quickly made his way over to the young girl, his brow heavy as his gaze lingered about for any sign of his crew, there were none. As he reached Lucy the girl looked up to him with an expression of concern that matched his own, she too felt unease about this place and about the current situation. Braska lowered to one knee and crossed both arms over the propped up knee.
*"Lucy, are you alright? Where is Sendo and Clemens?"* He asked in a straight forward manner. There was no point in idle banter, he needed answers now. The small girl looked otthe ground as she tried to put together the words, she also was having trouble understanding the situation.
*"I.. I'm dunno. A lady came calling Miss Clemens Captain and that Miss Clemens had captured Sendo, but she's been with me the whole time! Then Miss Clemens went off with this woman to find out more. I think Sendo has been caught and is in trouble and Miss Clemens is going to find a way to get him out. I dunno whats going on, it's all weird Mister Knight." *The girl's confusion was clear upon her features, just thinking about it put a strain on her mind even though she was a genuis. Braska nodded as he listened. Clemens' captured Sendo but was with Lucy let alone not even having a reason to do so, could there be another Clemens? A Captain of the marines. This was even more worrisome, and now their Clemens was going to try and find their captured Sendo. It was a big mess indeed.

Braska pushed himself back to full height while he ran his gloved hand over his chin. The marine base was most likely that huge tower in the cetnre of the island. While the tower touched the heavens there was a complex at it's base, and it'd only make sense to have the grandest building as the headquarters. After a few moments of contemplation he came to a conclusion.
*"Then I must make haste to the aid of my crew, I shall not allow Sendo to be harmed nor have Clemens put herself in harms way. There must be a way to free him and escape whatever world we are in."* Escape. That is what he had to do. Rynia or no, she was not the woman he remembered. Before he could take off to leave he had to see to Lucy, yet the girl had other ideas than being kept on the ship.
*"Mister Knight!" *She drew up the courage to say rather sternly. Brasak blinked at the sudden address and focused his attention upon the girl. 
*"I wanna come with you. I'm gonna."* Lucy tensed her right arm and put her left hand over the bicep, though there was no muscle to be seen in reality. *"I ain't gonna let you down, I promise!" *The swordsmen cracked a gentle smile. Her confidence had grown to the point where she would actively take part in their adventures. After a moments thought upon it, he nodded.
*"So be it, Lucy. Stick close to me, do as I say when I say it, then I shall allow you to join me. Come."* He lowered down to allow her to climb upon his back, to hold onto his shoulder like a large pirates parrot. After she clambered on her adjusted the blade at his hip and darted towards the Iron Tower. Questions still needed answering but if his crew was in trouble making sure they were safe was the most inportant thing. He put the thoughts of Rynia aside and focused upon his duty, to protect those whom needed protection.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Kurenai Island









​
A village is what stood in the path of the two pirates, no doubt about that fact, after walking through much of the forest they managed to come across a rather large village, complete with many shops, a bar, and a hospital of some sort. Nadika and Sakuya looked over the village from the entrance, if they had to guess they'd say the village took up a good chunk of the island, perhaps close to maybe half of it's radius just based on the size alone, however this obviously wasn't a massively developed town or anything close to it. The smoke that they saw earlier happened to be coming from all the food shops around, which had been cooking and then placing their selection of food out for people to buy. The time was just reaching early afternoon at this point, so it didn't come as much of a surprise to either of the two pirates.

?Well Sakuya, we made it this far.? Nadika grinned as she looked at the girl, ?Who knows, we may actually be able to become pirates after all.?

?Oi!? Sakuya slapped a hand over the Captain's mouth, ?Keep your tone down, we don't how this town responds to pirates.?

?Mmmmmmffffmmmblllffmmm? Nadika attempted to mumble something out, however Sakuya's hand kept her from talking.

?Oh sorry!? Sakuya removed her hand from Nadika's mouth, ?I didn't mean to hold it there for that long..?

?You're right, I really should learn to stop being such a clutz.? Nadika walked on ahead of Sakuya, ?Alright let's get going! I want to get some grub and then get stocked up on what we need!?

Sakuya and Nadika began walking around the town, looking at the various different food shops as vendors called out to them, however nothing seemed to pique their interest much until a very pecuilar scent caught them, this scent had a very rabid sweet smell to it, however there was a slight hint of bitterness in it, and it didn't take long before the two girls managed to track down the scent of the food.

?Whoa, what is this stuff?? Sakuya looked down at the meat, unlike most meat which happened to look red or white, this meat actually had a black color to it, although the aroma definitely had a distinctive uniqueness.

?Oh this?? The elderly vendor looked up at Sakuya with a chuckle, ?It's Liquorish Boar Meat.?

?Liquorish Boar Meat?? Nadika raised an eyebrow, ?Never heard of it before.?

?Ah, really?? The vendor grinned at the two girls, ?It's made by combining a certain species of Liquorish Berry Juice with the Boar Meat on the island, the taste is said to be a mix of sour and sweet which can take one to the highest sense of pleasure, please take them, they're free of charge since you've never had it before.?

?Alright we'll take two then!? Nadika took the two pieces of meet off the display and gave one to Sakuya, ?Hrmm.. here's going nothing I suppose..? Nadika took a bite out of the meat, and she started to chew it up a little bit, at first a very bitter taste came into her mouth, akin to that one time she tried Skunossom stew, however soon an incredibly sweet taste started to mix in with the sour taste, and sent her flying on a neverending dream of glory and happiness, ?IT'S TOOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!?

?Oh.. Oh God..? Sakuya had just finished her bite of the meat, ?I haven't tasted something like this in all the years I've been in east blue..?

?I'm glad you like it!? The vendor smirked as the two walked off with the meat, ?Enjoy your stay on Kurenai Island!?

?Ahhh, if all the food here is like this I think I will.? Nadika took another bite out of the meat, ?So good.. it's like I'm taking a bite out of paradise.?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 5, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ Mist Island

Brolly Brandford*​

The Cipher Pirates had taken their leave without much of a goodbye. It had been a strange encounter on this island but now it had some to a close. As the World Pirates also made their way to their ship they came across another group of pirates, sporting Iron masks. They had a sense of desperation and loyalty about them. It was not long, unexpectedly, until Duke had recruited all the said men into the crew as more fodder for the fray. While this meant Brolly would need to cook more food the chef did not mind, he was a master chef after all. He refused to be ,atched by any other chef in the waters and would never fail to cook someone a meal. That was the code of the World Pirate chef. After the new group of pirates had been enlisted the World Pirates continued on back to the Avenging Norsemen as they planned to take leave. Brolly naturally strode at the head of the pack waving his arms from side to side as he went on about the various meals he intended to cook once they were back on the ship, to introduce the new fodder to hi cooking. Their tastebuds would explode with delight.

Once the crew were back on the ship Brolly noticed in the corner of his eye tha Kaya quickly made way for her quarters but thought nothing of it. Why would he? There was a much bigger scene on the ship, two infact. One being the damage to the ship caused by Annie's grenade that she had rolled towards the swordsman while the other was the entire kitchen wall being demolished by Brolly smashing one of the mist creatures through it. The chef vanished and reappeared by the wall shaking his fist like before.
*"Who do this to my kitchen!?" *He yelled out in rage. He had forgotten just before the fight with the Cipher Pirates he had actually asked that question already and the answer had been him. This time he did not stay to hear such an answer and began focusing on patching up the ships wound very poorly with numerous planks of wood. The wall had been fixed for the most part, though it looked absolutely terrible to say the least. Clearly Brolly did not care for such things, he was a practical man after all. 
*"I cook yummies for journey. We go, go, go, go now."* The round chef commanded as he disappeared into the kitchen.

After a short time of undisturbed cooking Brolly felt an itch on the back of his neck. Kaya had left pretty quickly and avoided any sort of contact with the rest of the crew. In fact he did not recall seeing the woman in the battlefield earlier. Had she got hurt? Did she get hungry? Did she want yummies? The last option made the most sense to Brolly even though it was pretty much the same as the second one. He whipped up a light meal and held the plate on one hand with a cloth folded over his arm much like a waiter would. The chef made his way to his crewmates room and tapped his knuckle against the door.
*"Kaya want yummies? I bring yummies." *He waited some time with no reply following. Cautiously the chef pushed the doorway open and peeked inside. There was no sign of her. A few blinks fluttered over his eyes as the chef dashed around the room, checking various places. Under the bed, under the sheets, under a mug, in a draw until he finally noticed the open window. The poor cook could not truly understand what had happened or why but the need to tell Duke seemed sensible. Without wasing anymore time Brolly skated over the floor towards the deck and once outside hopped over to Duke's side.
*"Duke. Kaya gone, she no want my yummies you think?" *The chef emitted sadness from his never changing face. Did she leave because she disliked his cooking? Impossible.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 5, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line
> 
> Lysander Sa'lis*
> ​
> ...



*The Blazing Beauty Marines: Enroute to Arabasta *
Serena observed the grandiose display put forth by the nobleman and commanding officer of this ship. She kept her arms crossed and an impassive look on her face. Serena couldn't quite believe what she was seeing actually. Until now she didn't think it was possible, but she had finally met a Marine who was even more of a jackass then Lucio. Even the crew got into the action, crying at the fool's feet as if he were a pop idol. In that moment she remembered the Fleet Admiral's words to her just before she left...
_
"I know this will be troublesome for you, looking over that little brat, but Lysander Sa'lis is still a world noble. It's our duty as Marines to protect them whether we like it or not. His father says he's going through a phase, so let him play his pretend Marine games, but make sure no harm comes to him.. Do you understand?" __

Serena nodded. "Yes sir. I do" 

The Fleet Admiral coughed nervously before dismissing her. "So um...about that offer to pose in Marine Babes Quarterly..."

"Please don't make me hit you sir." _

The nobleman sauntered over to her, flashing his pearly whites. Serena rolled her eyes beneath her black aviator shades. He was clearly trying to project a commanding and intimidating appearance but to her it just looked like he was constipated or something. As soon as he finished speaking Serena raised her hands to her ears and removed the pair of den den mushi wired earbuds (the latest invention from the eggheads of the Mariejois science department). The sound of heavy metal rock music could be heard booming from the tiny little devices. 

"I'm sorry your lordship. What was your name again? I couldn't quite hear you." She of course knew perfectly well what his name was.  The entire crew collapsed around the nobleman's feet as if thunderstruck. All that show for nothing. Before he could reply, a black crow soared high overhead. A white dropping splattered over the nobleman's head, and pristine coat. The crow's laughing caw could be heard from above...

"AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!!" 

"Wow that was odd. You might want to get that cleaned up your lordship," Serena muttered. It was all she could do to not bust out laughing.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 5, 2011)

*Alex Blaine*
_'Meeting The Locals'_

Alex sat in the bland bar at the counter, taking long swigs of his rum. If something didn't interest him, he would have to find a way to entertain himself. His mind lost in the ways of which he could enjoy himself. He was so lost in thought, the chatter of the bar was zoned out. Due to this, he did not notice the large group of men enter the bar, which caused all conversations to stop abruptly as people watched warily of the newcomers and the hostile vibe they brought with them. 

Eventually the silence grew and became so loud that it broke through Alex's day dreaming. He instantly recognized the eerie silence hanging in the air, he turned around to see a group of dodgy looking men staring straight at him. He recognized the look on their faces, it was one he knew well. Anger. He smiled at them, before nodding at them with a smile before turning back to the bar. Enraging the men further.

*"Oi!"* Said a fat yet muscular bald headed brute. *"Did you bite your thumb at us?!"* Alex grinned, looks like he did not need to find fun, as it had found him. He downed his bottle of rum before slamming it on the counter and turning to face the men. As he walked towards, the mob moved to match in they met in the middle of the bar. "Do you ask if I bite my thumb at you Sir?" Just as the man opened his blackened mouth to reveal yellow and rotten teeth, and a stench of rotten eggs was released. Alex had swung twice in quick succession, dazing the giant of a man. Before he pulled his fist back, looking at it and spitting before sinking into the thugs chin and sending him backwards into the mob.

A Chain reaction resulted from the part, with a bar riot breaking out. Alex stood at the centre of the chaos, a sheepish grin on his face. Before he dived into the heart of the riot.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 5, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Blazing Beauty Marines: Enroute to Arabasta *
> Serena observed the grandiose display put forth by the nobleman and commanding officer of this ship. She kept her arms crossed and an impassive look on her face. Serena couldn't quite believe what she was seeing actually. Until now she didn't think it was possible, but she had finally met a Marine who was even more of a jackass then Lucio. Even the crew got into the action, crying at the fool's feet as if he were a pop idol. In that moment she remembered the Fleet Admiral's words to her just before she left...
> _
> "I know this will be troublesome for you, looking over that little brat, but Lysander Sa'lis is still a world noble. It's our duty as Marines to protect them whether we like it or not. His father says he's going through a phase, so let him play his pretend Marine games, but make sure no harm comes to him.. Do you understand?" __
> ...




*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line

Lysander Sa'lis​*
​
Things seemed to go from to worse in a matter of moments. After his amazing performance to impress the woman she pulled out a pair of earplugs and allowed booming rock music to come forth, implying she had missed everything being said. All his men collapsed into heaps as if suffering from some kind of heart attack, their legs in the air and their body twitching. Lysander's jaw dropped completely and his expression turned sour. His entire opening had been missed completely, perhaps he should have checked that she could hear him before starting it. The thought of doing it again crossd his mind but that too was shifted to the back of his mind when something much more dire occurred. A soft splodge of thick liquid plopped onto his hair from above followed by the cry of a bird. Lysander ran his blue eyes upwards to see what had happened, and then it hit him. Both his arms stretched out to either side as he sucked in a deep breath.
"WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED!?" He snapped loudly. One of his men leapt to their feet while the others stared in horror. The marine who came to the rescue leaned over his commanders head to see the damage and he took drew in a sharp breath. 
"Sir.... it... was... a bird.. on your head... it... violated you!" Lysander's face went a deep green as if he was about to throw up. How dare his hair being violated. At first he quickly reached for his pistol at his hip and aimed it towards the clouds. The raven still above the vessel. In an outburst he fired his gun numerous times to take the monstrous bird now, however each bullet missed by miles. Next came the grumpy tantrum as the World Noble snarled his next words.
"I need to get cleaned up. Now." And with that he turned on his heel and strode arrogantly, while trying to hold back sick which was in fact quite a skilled feat, keeping up appearances and all. He disappeared into his quarters below leaving with his men to deal with the new Lt. Commander. One marine saluted her respectfully.
"Welcome aboard Ma'am. There will be quarters for you below, in the officer section. Should you need anything please inform one of us and we'll do what we can to assist you." By the looks of it without Lysander around to yank on their leashes they were like any other crew. Just when that World Noble was around they returned to being worshipping idiots.

Below the deck in Lysanders overly grand quarters he had torn off his coat and had it burnt by one of his servants and now had another thoroughly washing his hair. The anger had settled for the moment as he sat upon a golden stool, his hair foamy with a womans' hands rubbing in the shampoo and conditioner. A mans hair was his life force, Lysander took great care of his. Currently he only wore his trousers and boots while another shirt, waist coat, marine jacket and gloves were being prepared. After that shit touched his clothes anything close to it had to be burnt insantly. Keeping up appearances once again. 
"I don't believe it. My beautiful hair... unforgivable." The overly rich man slumped slightly on the stool, his gaze being shielded by his eye lids followed by a sigh escaping his lips.
"I really think that woman was taking a liking to me, I could see the spark in her eyes. That damn bird had to ruin it. Must a heroes heart break so." The servant remained silent tending to her masters hair. She knew he expected to speak and not hear the voice of a commoner. An older gentleman stood at the door of his quarters bathroom holding his newly set outfit, awaiting his master to rise and dress. After his hair had been cleaned of any of the birds droppings, being a long and tiring task, Lysander rose to full height and pulled on his set of clothes. He had left Serena with his crew for some time, without a doubt she would have begun to worry about him. Just before he made his way outside a seagull mailbird perched himself at his window holding a document. Lysander flicked his wrist to one of the servants to deal with the matter as he pulled on his pure white gloves.
"My Lord." The male slave began, drawing a side long glance from Lysander. "This is gathered informatiom from one of your informats. Pirates with a bounty of note have been spotted a few days travel towards Reverse Mountain, that general direction anyway. My Lord." The Lt. Commander snatched the document from the servants hand to study it himself, a smile growing over his lips upon reading it.

Lysander once again returned the deck, being some time after he left to heal his deadly wounds, holding a document in his grasp. With a swish of his wrist he crew the attention of his crew, and perhaps Serna should she be present but unlike his men she would not have rushed to his feet and knelt as a welcoming.
"Word has reached me of terrible, villainous pirates causing mayhem in... that direction... " The angelic marine glanced over to his navigator who motioned off in a direction that did not go directly towards Alabasta, instead it would be considered a detour. "Hm... yes, anyway, due to this I am inclined to hunt them down and bring these horrible, murderous people to justice and obtain the glory for doing so! Alabasta is nothing more tha na routine check for problems so we can put it off for an extra few days I think." The men cheered, though held back their concern for going off course. Serena would soon learn that protecting an ambitious brat with ridiculous political power was going to be more troublesome than one would expect. Lysander thrust his hand out in the direction he desire the Blazing Beauty to go, a smirk sitting upon his soft lips.
"Fufufufu~ Lysander 'Heart Stealer Sa'lis' will be known as the Greatest Admiral in history!"


----------



## Gaja (Sep 5, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"North Blue"*​
Leaning against the edge of the ship Pierre saw Shenya say her goodbyes to Hornet and leave with the Grey Top Pirates. The Bro Pirates were successful in rescuing the young girl and were after the brutal fights on their way to Reverse mountain and after that to the Grand Line. Smiling he saw his captain walk past him as both men knew that it was time to leave the North Blue behind.

"So it's time." Pierre asked as if everything was alright. The truth was that he was still rather injured, and that despite the medicine and first aid he took he would need at least a few days to be able to fight at 100%. To be honest he only had been in worse condition once in his life. But that story he didn't really feel like telling...

The fresh memories of fighting in "Port Light" though overcame his thought process and so the blond gunslinger went quiet and thought about what happened after he got to Shenya and separated her from Charles, by kicking him in the head.

At the long bridge a bloody and injured Pierre made a determined statement that he had no intentions of leaving Shenya to these men. With two revolvers drawn he took aim and waited for these guys to give him a reason. Now that he was actually in this spot Pierre was faced with a problem. What would he do? Would he try and take the World Government vessel and try to run? Or go back to Hornet and try to get out of here? He didn't like either of those options really.

The first because he heard more Marine vessels approaching from the distance, and he couldn't move an entire ship on his own. On top of that he wasn't about to leave his comrades,. On the other hand bringing Shenya close to Caskin, and through the half destroyed castle was just as bad an idea. But more good news soon followed as a gang of marines and world government agents stormed towards Pierre from behind. "Damn..."

Pierre opened fire at both side ad kept the men from advancing for a little bit, but he realized that he was at a disadvantage in this position. Why? Because he was attempting to fight these guys of and protect Shenya. The blond young man used his body as a shield but the other side kept on shooting. You could see Charles gain courage by hiding and yelling out orders, obviously hating Pierre for head kicking him in to la-la land.

With no other option Pierre put Shenya in front of him and turned his back towards one side as he opened fire on the other. Shenya was scared, was the blond man going to be alright? And suddenly Pierre's body got hit by a bullet from behind, and you could see the Marines gain confidence. This guy was out, and Shenya thought that for a seconds as well, but looking at Pierre she saw the gunslinger smile as he seemed to run out of bullets. "Don't worry miss Shenya. It's alright."

Pointing his "empty" revolver at the Marines behind him and Charles Pierre unleashed a flurry of replica bullets upon the marines, which shocked them and forced them to rethink their strategy. Shocked that Pierre had an ability like Hornet did Shenya felt a little at ease, but as Charles ordered the men to switch to swords and the other side to keep firing Pierre got serious again. "*Look out!!!*" Shenya yelled out as she saw several men jump and attempt to stab Pierre in the back,. but the gunslinger stood his ground and shot down Marine after Marine with replicas of their own bullets.

"Die Pirate!" Suddenly the advance of the men stopped as a giant cat seemed to show up and block their swords with his own new blade. "Nice to see you show up Katsuo." The cat was a bloody mess as well, but he wasn't about to leave this matter to Pierre alone as he cut down several Marines. Pierre smiled as he fired of several more replica rounds and took down two more marines. He didn't kill them, as he aimed at non vital spots, and replica bullets weren't real in a physical sense therefore they wouldn't remain in a person's body.

Seconds after Pierre and Katsuo formed a team though another familiar figure showed up, blasting through the roof in typical Hornet style. Pierre didn't have to look, he already knew who it was, and the terrible rhymes also helped identify the guy. "*HORNET!!!*"

Shenya called out as Hornet executed his final move and beat Caskin, sending the CP4 agent in to the sea. One had to give it to Hornet though, the guy was a tactician despite his poor rap skills, using the broken floors to your advantage was an unorthodox method, but certainly it proved effective.

Seconds later Pierre holstered one of his revolvers and smiled, as he looked forward to seeing Charles get punched in the face again. For some reason Pierre disliked that guy. So when Hornet sent the guy flying you could see the marines lose their focus with their leader gone.

Soon after Mathias and Kali showed up to offer a ride out, which was actually the least likely scenario in Pierre's mind. But the best thing that could actually happen to them as it offered them an escape from the incoming Marine ships. Hornet and Shenya jumped first, next up went Katsuo while Pierre holstered his revolver and pointed his hand at a few Marines. He formed his hand in to a pistol and took aim as he jumped in to the depths. "Bang." 

And with that the Bro pirates had made their miraculous escape back to the deck of the _Smiling Bear_ and away from Port Light. Everyone was recovering and said their goodbyes, Pierre and Stefen now actually liking the other somewhat. As the Grey Top Pirates moved away from the Bro Pirates and went their way Stefen walked up to Sibera and commented on their new friends. "I think those guys will make a lot of headlines in the future." Sibera nodded with his arms crossed as Hipper and Rargo seemed to argue over something in the back of the ship.

Back at the _Smiling Bear_ Pierre snapped out of his thoughts as Kali offered everyone some meat and in the distance a gigantic mountain could be seen. Finishing the meal quickly the gunslinger smiled looking for his cigarettes as he observed the mountain in front of them. "This is it Captain. Reverse Mountain." Lighting up a Marlboro cigare Pierre stood next to Hornet as the Bro Pirates came closer and closer to ending their adventures in the North Blue and beginning their adventures in the Grand Line.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 5, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Shaw, busy eating, suddenly thought of something.* "Shouldn't Rex have come back by now? I mean, even if he is one of those guys that is easily lost, this is just stupid.."*
> 
> Shaw was a man with no particular talent for intuition, but this time, something was just out of order. Maybe it was the fact that he had just been kidnapped and that his nerves was beginning to play on his mind, so he didn't go any further with it.
> 
> *"Nevermind, from what I have seen of him so far, he could come barging in here with a keel, hazzeling us for not working on the boat.."* he rolled his eys and went back to eating.



Tommy looked at Shaw out of the corner of his eye, taking the final drink of his first bottle of Sake before pulling out another one, and he dove into some of the meat that Shaw had cooked, ?I can't remember the last time I've had a meal this good in a while.? Tommy sighed, ?Rex will be fine, he may act like a moron a lot of the time, but he's a lot stronger than most people give him credit for.? Tommy took another bite to eat, chewed, swallowed, and then continued, ?Even if he managed to forget about us, he'd inevitably find his way back to the crew some how.? Tommy took a swig out of his Sake, ?So we just let him go about his business, and once he returns then we'll set sail.? Tommy finished off the rest of his own meal, ?Damn that was good, how long have you been a chef for anyways??

Tommy decided that starting a conversation with Shaw in his current mindset might be a good way to loosen the man up a little bit, and there was no better way to get a conversation going than heading straight towards a man's personal profession. Tommy had practiced it for years while on his island, and it had become sort of a finesse to him now. If you could figure out what someone's job is you can learn about them, and then you can figure out their weaknesses, and how to exploit those weaknesses, it became extremely useful against targets that he planned to steal from for his own personal gain. Tommy couldn't say for sure that he had been a particularly honorable man up until this point, but you do what you have to in order to survive, that's the way the world works. The only thing Tommy can't bring himself to do at this point is stab anyone amongst the crew in the back, he'd take a bullet for every single person sitting in this spot right now as well as Rex.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

While Tommy and Shaw were talking, he kept eating as much as he could, it was as if his stomach was an endless abyss, food was going into his mouth as if there was no end and without Rex in the scene he was able to eat even more. Something curious was that he was more excited than ever about the food, it was something delicious, as if he were dreaming. Probably the reason for that was that this time the food was made by a very skilled chef and wasn?t the half-assed cook that all the crew was used to eat.

"foo vades bbouf zim?"Ral said with his mouth filled with food"Finish eating before you talk, dumbass!"Kaidou complained, the blaze blaze guy had actually no manners. Eating as fast as he could, he swallowed the bunch of food before speaking"Who cares about him?if he is in trouble he will just beat it to a pulp, that is how we work!"the red-haired man said extending his hand to take more food, actually he was starting to eat rex?s share.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 5, 2011)

*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" Mist Island*​
Leaving Mist Island behind Shishi walked at the very back of the group as a gang of Iron Masked pirates followed them back to the ship. The android didn't really mind, his current job was to optimize his performance and develop his connection to the Haro's for a special surprise. However as people simply jumped on board and Duke ordered for the crew to leave this place Shishi noticed a problem. The freaking ship was still stuck in the sand!!!

And with the majority of the crew on board it seemed like Shishi would have to be the one to get it back in to the water. So jumping on board Shishi went to his room right behind Kaya. Entering the gadget, weapon and Haro filled room Shishi took of his drill and put it on the wooden floor. Opening his big metal suitcase Shishi browsed around and pulled out a bronze looking metal arm. "Ta-da!" Connecting it to his body Shishi looked to the side and his processor went in to over drive once again. He needed to pack it in...

Minutes later you could see Shishi run out in to the deck and jump on to the sand of the beach, kicking one of those wicked animals in to the sky. "Move it froggy!" The animal did plan on eating one of the members of the crew, but the kick from the android scratched that idea. Shishi looked at the ship and dug his feet inside the sand, slowly pressing his metal hands to the hull of the ship. Applying pressure and pushing forward the ship slowly but surely started moving back in to the water as Rush pulled the anchor in.

With the Norseman back in to the water and slowly preparing to leave Mist Island, Shishi made another big jump and was back on deck. Once on board he ran to his room once again in comical fashion. His leave though was much shorter this time around as he came running out seconds later, holding a big wrapped up box over his head. Coming to a stop in front of their newest crew member Annie the robot put the wrapped up box in front of the blond girl and made a few steps back. "This is for you. Oh how I am glad to finally have a shooting buddy on this ship."

The Warrior Trio cried in pain and disapointment, why did they never get presents from the machine? Was it because of their manly hair. "Was it?" Fandral cried out and Shishi briefly looked at him and confirmed it. "Yes, yes it is." Looking back at Annie, Shishi waited for her to open up the present and find a brand new mortar inside. It had a cannon ball loaded in to it already, and Shishi had a bunch more on the side. Of course he would have to take care of the damage done to the ship later on, seeing as he was the shipwright. Oh and he still needed to pay Duke back for the short jokes, he probably had some explosive or gasoline stored inside his room...


----------



## Gaja (Sep 5, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
Taking a seat next to Ursla and Sandrei Shingo enjoyed the tea, while the crazy owl, Ten and Tip did their talking. It was all very confusing as Shingo didn't really know any of the people they were talking about, so probably half way through the conversation he became bored and just enjoyed his tea while going over boxing combinations in his head.

Eventually Sandrei would jump up and steer the conversation in the right direction, towards the end obviously. And after like an hour of talking, or at least that's what it seemed like to Shingo the mad scientist named Tip agreed to help them. "Yosh!" Shingo yelled out jumping out of his chair and raising both fists in to the air. He was glad that these guys made the decision so now he could at least be himself again. "You guys get to it, I'll go outside for some fresh air. If you need me, just call..."

Being an active person Shingo didn't like to sit down too long, unless he actually had a reason to. But now that everything was decided he saw no real reason to keep sitting around and waiting. Once outside he'd no doubt find something to pass the time, after all with Tip going to work, Sandrei possibly helping him it could still take a bit of time, so the boxer would just be outside. After all, if they needed him, they wouldn't hesitate to call him.

Walking up to the door and opening them Shingo looked back at Rose and casually asked pointing outside. "You wanna go outside too?" A sly smile appeared on his face as he asked Rose. Truly when things got boring the one to turn to was no doubt Rose, as the captain of their little crew always had an idea. Would they play, 'throw and catch Dapper' or something else Shingo never knew, and didn't mind either way. Those bubbles though were awesome and the young man was wondering if they could maybe race down the mountain in one of those... Sure sounded like fun.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 6, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

*"Alright, if we're going to try this again, we'll need some things. Firstly, I'm going to need some graphing paper, and what I've got left of my tools."* Tip turned to Sandrei. *"Alright friend, first thing's first, I'll need ya to go out to the old shed and grab all the supplies you can find. You'll find some steel, bolts, gasoline, oil, and all sorts of tools in there. Be careful not to spill anything though. I've only got so much gas and oil, and I think we're gonna need all of it."* Sandrei complied, heading out back to the large red shed behind the house. Tip then turned to Rose. *"As for you, little miss, I like your idea regarding that bubble. I'll see if I can work it in somehow. Your guy's ship is docked on the island I assume?"*

"Yep." Rose said with a nod. *"Alright. The only problem is that if you wanna keep your ship, we'll need to make sure it can come along for the trip. I did have one idea that involved some steel housing to modify ships for high resistence travel. I'll see if I can find the blueprints for that."*

Tip went out front and looked up the mountain. *"Hm. I guess now's a good time to pick up that gunpowder."* 

"Gunpowder?" Dapper asked approaching the scientist. *"Yep. I ran out of room in the shed so I stuffed some barrels of gunpowder in a few trees near the mountain peak."*

"That's....a strange thing to do." Dapper said as he sweat dropped. Tip turned around to the others. *"Anyone care to accompany me? It's not as far as it seems, and it's a heck of a view."*


----------



## Kuno (Sep 6, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "He killed Donovan's boars and tried to eat them." Midori looked back at Rex. "Oi! They attacked me! It was fair game!" Rex shouts, sitting down in the cage. "You know, I'm being nice, being a team player... NOT KICKING EVERYONES ASS!! Just let me out of the cage so i can find my keel and get out of here." Midori just shakes her head and begins to walk away. "There's no love for pirates here." Midori had been lying through her teeth, she had plans to break the pirate out later, get her off this rock. But no one would be allowed to know that... not yet anyway.


*
Green Cloak Pirate...

Tiana...*

?His boars...?  Tiana knew the island was small and the people took great offense when their livestock was poached.  Those creatures had to feed the people through out the year, it wasn't like they had ships that regularly docked to give them anytime of supplies.  But, to lock the man up without even listening to him.  ?But...but will they do to him??  she really wasn't really looking for answers anymore, she would find out soon enough and that caused a shiver to run up her spine.

?Do you think there are any others?? The thought had just come to Tiana, though she figured if she thought about it then the others had to have figured it out long before now.  ?Will they look for them??  she asked quietly.  It was true that she had only been to this island a couple of months and still had many questions about the way life was run on the smile island that she didn't even think of.  Questions that she never would have thought of until now.

Sighing heavily, Tiana moved away from the caged man.  She didn't go to far though.  Tiana maneuvered herself toward a large tree some distance away but close enough she could still watch, and hear the man yelling at people.  Tiana still had questions that she wanted answered but couldn't do it while the entire village was around and awake.  She would have to wait until night.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 6, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *Clover Ridge*
> 
> *"Alright, if we're going to try this again, we'll need some things. Firstly, I'm going to need some graphing paper, and what I've got left of my tools."* Tip turned to Sandrei. *"Alright friend, first thing's first, I'll need ya to go out to the old shed and grab all the supplies you can find. You'll find some steel, bolts, gasoline, oil, and all sorts of tools in there. Be careful not to spill anything though. I've only got so much gas and oil, and I think we're gonna need all of it."* Sandrei complied, heading out back to the large red shed behind the house. Tip then turned to Rose. *"As for you, little miss, I like your idea regarding that bubble. I'll see if I can work it in somehow. Your guy's ship is docked on the island I assume?"*
> 
> ...



Arc had been distant and quiet during this entire ordeal. This mainly stemmed from the fact he had no idea what the hell was going on. So when Tip offered for others to join him, Arc volunteered. I'll go. arc said plainly. He may not have had any idea what was going on, but he wasn't going to let that make him useless. If there was something he could do, he would gladly do it.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 6, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> "Gunpowder?" Dapper asked approaching the scientist. *"Yep. I ran out of room in the shed so I stuffed some barrels of gunpowder in a few trees near the mountain peak."*
> 
> "That's....a strange thing to do." Dapper said as he sweat dropped. Tip turned around to the others. *"Anyone care to accompany me? It's not as far as it seems, and it's a heck of a view."*



*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
Walking out of the house Shingo seemed half asleep, even when the guy that was gonna bring them to the moon mentioned something about some barrels Shingo just looked at him, so lazily that he seemed like he would fall asleep. As Arc stood up and volunteered to help carry the stuff Shingo figured that he too might help out, after all carrying barrels with gunpowder could help speed this thing up.

"Alright then I'll help out too." So with the two muscular men carrying the material, Sandrei helping with the building process, and Dapper and Rose brain storming, this thing should go much faster. Although Shingo kinda wanted to go back in to the city and get something to eat. walking up to the half naked Arc the black haired boxer still looked quite uninterested in all of this, as much like Arc he wasn't quite paying full attention to the mater at hand. Looking at Tip he put his hands inside his pockets and slowly made his way up the mountain. "You coming old timer? I don't wanna look for those barrels on my own..."

*- Meanwhile in the city -*​
A lone figure walked through the streets of the town, wearing a pair of run down black pants, a black jacket, a loose red tie and a katana around his waist. The man was tanned and quite muscular, tall and handsome with short blond hair. He didn't look very jolly though, as he walked in to a loud bar.

His eyes briefly scanned the smoke filled establishment and he simply walked over to the bar. The bartender looked at the new figure as he cleaned a beer mug, and saw the guy tap the wooden bar twice and put something on it. Walking up to the young blond man the bartender looked at item the young man put and immediatelly recognized it. It was a picture of the girl that not long ago was here asking about old Tip. Moving his gaze from the picture to the young customer the bartender suddenly became very scared, as he gazed in to the eyes of a man.

The young man had, he had a scary look in his eyes. It was like staring in to the eyes of a giant beast. Like a tiger, lion or a jaguar. "She was here..." The old man said, his voice shaking a little as he did so. At the reply the blond young man seemed to ease up and smiled. He had found his target...


----------



## Cooli (Sep 6, 2011)

Cooli said:


> As soon as Nirra heard a voice in the distance, she quickly wrapped her hand around Sento's mouth, and pulled her behind one of the large pillars. Sento had no idea what was going on, and struggled to get free from Nirra's grip, but it was impossible. As Sento looked up, she saw Nirra place a finger over her lips, hinting at Sento to be quiet. Nirra then tried to glance around the pillar to see who would come around the corner. When someone finally did, it was someone they hadn't seen before
> 
> *Jouten Shimiru
> Member of the Queen's Nine Spears
> ...



It was just before dawn, and the Atlas Pirate crew were starting to return to a conscious state. Wha . . . Sento was still dazed and her vision was still a bit blurred. She tried to move her arms, but she was bound tightly by something. What the...? As she looked around, she saw that the rest of her crew had been tied up as well. What's going on? Hey! Wake up! but her words had no effect. Unable to come up with anything else, she dropped her heel on the backs of everyone's head WAKE UP!!!

Ow! Sento!? The large amazon was confused and still out of it What's going on?

We've been captured!

So you had to kick us to wake us up? all of the guys had a large lump protruding from their heads. The only person not awake was the captain.

So what should we do about him? Maze motioned towards the Drake

We have bigger problems than that at the moment said Hyde

The door to the storage room they were being held in suddenly swung open Good, you're all awake. Jinn had a grin on his face as he walked through the door. I bet you're all wondering what you're doing here, aren't you?

No shit! It's not everyday you get knocked out from behind and kidnapped!

What are you planning to do with us? Considering you have us captive and we are still alive, there must be a reason.

I'm glad you asked. You see, your arrival to this kingdom was very unexpected, and I didn't know how your presence was going to affect my plans.

Your plans?

This bastard is plotting something against the kingdom

Indeed I am. However, when you arrived, an unexpected variable was thrown into the equation. After watching your crew, it was determined that this variable would have to be dealt with before the plan could be initiated. Which brings us to why you are all here. The door opened again, and some rough looking men came into the room Sorry, but we'll be needing your clothes

Our clothes!?

You see, rather than kill you and have you mysteriously vanish, we've decided that it would be best to pin everything on your crew Jinn patted the men on their shoulders. After a quick tussle, the men had stripped the Atlas Pirates of everything but their underwear. We'll be taking these for now. You can have them back once we're done. with that, Jinn and his men left



*At Dawn . . .*

*BOOM!!!*

A loud explosion had blown a whole in the wall surrounding the castle, and now the castle was being stormed by hundreds of men. "Sound the alarms! We're under attack!" yelled one of the guards. Soon after a loud siren alerted everyone in the vicinity that the castle was under attack. The Queen was woken from her sleep by the sound of the siren. What is it!? What's going on!? she asked as a servant ran into the room "We're under attack! We must get you to safety!" Attack!? Attack by whom!? "The Pirates! The Atlas Pirates are leading the attack! Now hurry! We must leave!"


----------



## Cooli (Sep 6, 2011)

Eternity said:


> He knew that a straight on assult would be too dangerous, even with Parrot parrying the shots with his own bullets. Also, she was always moving, not giving Parrot a clear shot. She even fired a few shots towards Parrot, in order to make him uneasy and not get too comfortable in one location.
> 
> "Hehe, this girl know how to play." Archey smiles, getting ready to get close. He falls back to Parrot and speak with a low voice so that Lori would be unable to hear. "Fire a few rounds when I say so, I will use that to get close and knock her out."
> 
> When that was said he jumped back within range, and crouched down, as if to take a leap. "Shintai Shintai no Leg & Arm Strenghten!" he said, and yelled "NOW!" to Parrot, before darting thorugh the air towards Lori.



As soon as Archey gave the signal, Parrot unloaded a barrage of bullets, forcing Lori to go in the direction he wanted I've got you now!!! Archey yelled as he came falling out of the sky. Lori was trapped. If she tried to dodge Archey's attack, she would get hit by one of parrot's bullets, but if she took Archey's attack head-on, it would surely be all over.

No choice . . . Lori jumped out of the path of Archey's attack, and was hit in the arm by one of Parrot's bullets. However, during this process, Lori made a slight adjustment to her gun. Power Mode

Shit! Archey didn't have time to even react before he was blasted with a large amount of pressure. The force of Lori's shot was strong enough to send Archey rolling, almost sending him over the edge of the building they were on. Archey! Parrot called out, but in this moment of distraction, Lori was able to put a bullet through his leg, causing him to drop to one knee.

I have to admit, the two of you have some skill. she said as she rested her gun on her shoulder and started to walk closer towards Parrot But the time for fun and games is over. She pulled out a pair of cuffs and twirled them around her finger.

Parrot let out a slight laugh You're not too bad yourself. I''m almost regretting going easy on you.

Taking it easy? Before Lori had a chance to question what he meant, Parrot activated his ability Strength Amp! Immediately Parrot's muscles swelled up and he then struck the roof of the building, causing it to collapse.




> "Cheeky brat." he said, smiling somewhat. "Dark Redemtion!" he yelled out, firing a different type of arrow towards Kite. "Dark Redemtion!" he yelled again, firing another arrow right after the first one, following the way Kite was running.
> 
> "Double Dark Redemption!" he yelled out, shooting two arrows at the same time towards Kite.



Talon Rush! Kite had dashed past the arrows at blinding speed, slicing through all four of them. However, she had been grazed by a fifth arrow as she made her way towards Yugga. Cyclone Swirl! Kite spun, slashing forward twice, sending spiraling blades of compressed air at Yugga.




> "Pow." he said, firing two arrows straight towards Thrush. One hit one of his fingers, leaving a deep cut, almost severing the tip of his middle finger. The sond one went straight through his arm. "AArrgh!" Thrush yelled, spinning around and seeing an arrow sticking through his arm.
> 
> "Pow. Tri Shot." he said, shooting three arrows towards Thrush. Snipe, clearly aware of trajectory, knew that if she didn't do anything, Thrush would die right then and there. "3 Shot!" she yelled, destroying the three arrows that Loris shot. "Get a grip Thrush!"



Well what the hell do you expect me to do? I can't even get close to this guy! he screamed as he broke the arrow, and yanked it from his arm. He then quickly ripped part of his shirt to to tie around the wound on his arm, as well as tend to the one on his hand.

Don't you have some kind of special gadget you can use? Geez, for someone who's always tinkering away at something, you'd think you would have made something you can use in battle

. . . . . Thrush had a blank stare for a moment before slapping his fist into the palm of his hand in the cliche manner someone would when they remembered something or had an idea. Oh yeah, I do have something. Snipe facepalmed when she saw Thrush's reaction. Just give me a minute, I have to find it. Thrush sat down on the ground and started to go through the bag he always carries with him.

Piercing Shot Laris took aim and fired an arrow straight for the sitting Thrush

Snipe quickly strung her bow and fired off an arrow to deflect Laris' Are you an idiot!? Who the hell sits down in the middle of a battle

Just keep him busy! Thrush yelled as he continued to go though his bag.

This is definitely why I hate kids! Triple Shot! Snipe fired of 3 arrows, forcing Laris further away from Thrush. Snipe quickly ran over to Thrush as Laris disappeared into the trees. Hurry it up!

Arrow Rain x2 Rather than his usual 5 arrows, Laris launched 10 into the air.





> Im mid air, he quickly took out his two curved blades, locking swords Ryuu. However, Morian was far stronger and more proficient with his swords then Ryuu, quickly sending him crashing backwards, while gracefully landing ont he ground below. "Your skills are admirable, but still rough. Your openings are many and easily detectable." his voice was calm, he didn't seem the slightest worked up by the fighing aroundor in front of him.
> 
> "Now come." he said, raising his swords up in a defensive stance.



It seems I can't afford to hold back

Indeed, that would be foolish

Ryuu stood, and as he got up, wind started to swirl around his hands and his swords Soru! Ryuu disappeared from sight. However, Morian had experience with this kind of technique and was able to follow Ryuu's movements. That won't work. Morian said as he and Ryuu clashed swords. However, this time when they clashed, there was an added effect. The wind surrounding Ryuu's blades dispersed, cutting into Morian and blowing him backwards.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 6, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ North Blue, Reverse Mountain*

*Hornet Havoc*










​
The waters of North Blue would be left behind the Bro Pirates this day. Thanks to Port Light being extremely close to Reverse Mountain the Journey took no time at all, with added thanks to Mathias' power to blast them across the water. That last forcing of his powers seemed to take a lot out of him. The entire crew were heavily bandaged up but still had a liveliness that would make a child on a sugar rush look lazy. The Smiling Bear powered over the waters, the mountain coming closer and closer into range. As the distance lessened the clouds began to darken and rain began to trickle down upon the ship. Soon that trickle became a heavy storm pounding down onto the Bro Pirates without mercy. Hornet leapt to action, motioning his crew to various positions to keep the vessel secure, Mathias taking the helm per usual. The currents became stronger as they came near to the rock, the stream beginning to pull them up the mountain. The Captain took his position by the head of the ship, a large grin coming over his lips followed by his booming voice. 
*“Here we roll~ Ain’t gonna pay no toll~ Shit's gettin’ real~ That’s how’ah feel~!”* He rapped excitedly, water smacking against his dark skin. The Smiling Bear began to get dragged up the powerful stream, the crew all taking their secure places on the ship though all within ear shot. Hornet thrust his fist into the air to get the attention of his crewmates.
*“The Bro Pirates gonna live their dreams~ That’s how it seems~ Blast them out~! Just gotta shout~!” *It was a ritual he had just conducted upon being dragged up the mountain though his crew quickly caught on. Mathias stuck up his fist with the other still holding onto the wheel.
*“To become the greatest Martial Artist!”* Kali was next, caught up in a net as he tried to support the sail, Katsuo had been forced to help him.
“To, uh… Meet that Priest once more and learn about my self!” It was an odd dream, but every man deserved whatever dream he wished. Next the demon cat made his goal clear, his paw raised into the air. 
“The strongest swordsman, nya~!” And last but not least Pierre who stood slightly down from Hornet, one hand holding on his hat while the other gripped the rail. He briefly stuck it up into a balled fist and caught up in the moment yelled out his dream.
“To defeat Miss Nevermiss!” As all their dreams came forth the Bro Captain was last, his grin massive with his muscled arm stretched up into the sky. 
*“To be the most badass Rapping Pirate King, Yeaaaaaa~ah! Let’s do this Bros!”* The Smiling Bear, holding it’s own dream to make the dreams of it’s crew come true powered forward, the wind plummeting against the hull. They were up Reverse Mountain. 

It was no easy challenge however. Sharp rocks stuck out of the side of the alley. The ship smashed against them several times, as much as Mathias did his best to hold her steady the waters powerful current proved superior. The martial artist grit his teeth tightly as his muscles strained on the wheel.
*“We have a problem!” *He barked out loud to be heard over the heavy wind and pouring rain. Hornet made use of his devil fruit, Black Pitch seeping off his legs to keep him secured to the ship as both hands raised facing either side of the ship. Due to the substance being waterproof it was unaffected by the smashing waves and hellish rain. 
*“Ain’t no problem!”* The Captain replied followed by the Pitch around his arms exploding outwards to be used a buffer between the rocks and the ship. Each time the ship was forced against the sharp rocks the Pitch bounced it back to safety. There was no chance in hell he was going to let this old beauty get taken out before they even got into Grand Line. The ship continued up, and up, and up until it met that joint area of all the blues. Without any time to contemplate the siutation the ship when firing back down towards Grand Line, Hornet forcing it down the correct stream and not any of the others. That was a trick he had learnt from an old friend when he traveled from East Blue to North Blue, though that ship was made power back down a current shooting upwards. This was a regular pirate ship, as beastly as she was. The ship rattled and shook from the pressure, the crew holding on for dear life until that shining moment came though. The Smiling Bear flew off the Grand Line stream and fell down towards the waters. The waters of Grand Line, that was. 

*“Ouch…”* Hornet mumbled as he lay on his back upon the deck of his ship. The impact of hitting the water had caused quite the tumble around the ship. It took him a few moments to realise the rain had halted and now a warm sun blessed their wet skin. The dark skinned rapper pushed himself up to his feet, some off his bandages flopping to the floor after being soaked through and becoming pointless, and gazed around the scenery. They had made it. Grand Line. The water was broad and a deep blue that stretched out as far as the eye could see. At that point Kali fumbled out from under numerous barrels, rubbing a huge bump on his head. 
”Captain, next time wrap some of that Pitch around me, eh?” He asked in a joking manner. His eyes lowered down to the log pose strapped around his wrist. The needle spun around without finding any sort of direction to focus on. As it was rumored in Grand Line, it focused on the magnetic field of an island but you had to get close enough first to draw it in.
“Looks like we have some clear sailing for a bit first…” He groaned slightly and flopped onto the deck, laying flat. Hornet smirked and slammed his boot onto the rail, his arms crossed and eyes gleaming behind his goggle-shades.
*“This is Wild~ Ain’t mild~”* The Captain rapped quietly to himself. The Bro Pirates had done it, they were in Grand Line.

*Not far from the Bro Pirates Position…*
A young woman shrouded in a hooded cloak lay on the wreckage of a ship, drifting aimlessly over the blue. She was not wounded but exhausted from excessive travel and strain on her person. She moved cautiously though as she knew ‘those men’ were still after her. A large ship of bounty hunters under the service of a man of great power sailed after the floating wreckage, the thoughts of treasure and power in their eyes.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 6, 2011)

*Myra Bodil*
Twin Cape/Grand Line​
Myra rubbed her eyes drowsily. The sun was already high above the horizon; she overslept, but there was no sense in rushing, so she got ready for the day at a leisurely pace. She expected Lester to already be finished with breakfast, but when she reached the kitchen, there was nobody in sight. She walked up to the stove, but there was no lingering heat to indicate recent use. Deciding to wait until Lester’s return, Myra sat at the table and began sifting through the items in her leather pouch. Just then, she heard footsteps coming from the back of the room, and Lester had emerged from the door underneath the stairs. It took him a few moments to notice that Myra was staring at him.

“Oh, you’re up? Sorry, you must be hungry. I’ll start cooking, so could you set the table?”

Myra nodded and did as she was asked. She took the plates from the cabinet to the left of the ice box, and the forks from the drawer underneath; however, before she had finished placing them, a loud noise coming from outside startled Lester, causing him to knock Myra over inadvertently, breaking a plate. 

“Oh, gosh, I didn’t mean…here, let me help you up.”

“…I’m sorry about the plate.”

“No, don’t worry about it. There’s plenty more where that came from,” Lester pointed over his shoulder with his thumb towards a box near the back, “More importantly, we should see what that noise was, though I’ve got a pretty good guess.”

Myra nodded silently, and followed Lester outside. 

“Yup, just like I thought,” Lester whispered, frowning. Right in front of them was a pirate ship that had just cleared Reverse Mountain. Lester glanced at Myra, who was staring at the ship, and closed his eyes in thought for a moment.

“Myra, come this way, quickly.” Rushing back into the lighthouse, Lester opened the door he had entered from that morning, and descended a flight of stairs; Myra closely followed behind. They reached the bottom of the staircase, and immediately went through another doorway, into a small sea cave. Floating on the surface of the water, secured to a nearby rock, was a small fishing boat that seemed rather similar to Myra’s old dinghy; the only difference being that this boat was slightly larger and more sturdily built. 

“Luckily, I was up all night preparing her, just in case. I’ll lend her to you; hurry, go catch up with those pirates.”

“…Shouldn’t I stay until I’m recovered?”

“I know I asked that you do so, but I take it back. I wanted you to stay till you recovered because I didn’t think you’d be able to take care of yourself if you left immediately, but I didn’t think that someone would come this way so soon. They might have a doctor on board; or if they don’t, they might have stocked up on some medical supplies, and foods other than fish, at the very least. You’ll have a better chance with them, provided that they aren’t terrible people.”

Myra had a quick flashback to her parents’ deaths, but shook it off. She was told by the shop owner that not all pirates are evil, and she chose to believe that.

“Now quickly, get on.”

There was no need to go back for any belongings, as the only things she now owned were the pouch she recovered from the wreckage of her dinghy, a blank journal that Lester had given her during dinner the night before, and the clothes on her back; all of which she was already on her person. She pulled her hood over her head, and stepped into the fishing boat. Lester untied the rope that secured the boat, and began to push it out to sea. As the boat drifted toward the mouth of the cave and into the ocean, Lester called out to Myra.

“…I know I’ve said this already, but I think you should give up on finding Panacea. You’ll only regret it later.”

Myra looked at him for a moment, and shook her head.

“It exists, definitely. But if I can’t find it like you say, then I’ll just have to make it myself.”

“Make it? Panacea? If it were that easy, wouldn't someone have done it already? What kind of person are you that you can say that so confidently?”

“An alchemist.”

That was the last thing said between those two as Myra set off in the direction of the pirate ship. She wasn't catching up, but as long as they didn't sail out of sight, they should eventually notice her behind them.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 7, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *
> Green Cloak Pirate...
> 
> Tiana...*
> ...



"They'll do what's needed Tiana." Midori had been on the island a little longer than Tiana, but not by much. However, She was growing tired of it now and wanted freedom, a ship... anything to get out of here. "If anything, they wont try and find his crew, it would be foolish and considering the boars will be preserved now, they'll only punish the captain." Midori had followed Tiana to her hiding place near the trees, watching Rex scream at the villagers.

"He can escape at any time you know..."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Zarkath smirked a little bit, “You're a pretty strong bastard, and you can move fast, I'll give you that much.” Zarkath's sword had already been pointed directly at the spot where Zero would appear, “I'm starting to be able to pick up your movements though!” Zarkath charged towards Zero again, and sliced out at him however the pirate managed to easily dodge, but Zarkath stopped himself, twirling around on his foot, and charged towards the spot where Zero would appear, as soon as the man appeared, Zarkath had already been near him, “*Diablo Twins Style: Twelve Demon Strikes!*” Zarkath swung his sword out rapidly twelve times, attempting to hit the spam spot on Zero's body, however he only managed to hit the man four times before his Soru got off again, however as he appeared at a distance it's obvious the wound inflicted him more than the previous one did, “So? Still think I'm a weakling?! Huh?!” Zarkath charged towards Zero again, muscles seemingly pumping up, “*Diablo Twins Style: Gorilla Slicer!*” Zarkath's swords came down in the same form of the Diablo Twins Style movement, however due to the temporary increase in muscle strength the swords moved even faster leaving less time for an opening.



The attack forced Zero to take several steps back. He felt his ribs ache from the previous attack. *"Not bad. Zero Zero no More Projectile."* he spoke so normal that Zarkath didn't register it as an attack, but he suddenly felt pain in his ear. Zero had shot with his devil fruit. *"Three."* he said. He was beginning to wonder how long it would take for Zarkath to understand why he was counting. Three times where he would be dead, if he wanted him to be dead.

*"I have no plan on getting any further injuries, if you could surrender, that would be great."* he said, calmly, with an arrogance in his voice that would make the most peaceful monk rage. Zero, with several wounds, and Zarkath, with just a pierced ear. 

*"Your choice."*


----------



## Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> As soon as Archey gave the signal, Parrot unloaded a barrage of bullets, forcing Lori to go in the direction he wanted I've got you now!!! Archey yelled as he came falling out of the sky. Lori was trapped. If she tried to dodge Archey's attack, she would get hit by one of parrot's bullets, but if she took Archey's attack head-on, it would surely be all over.
> 
> No choice . . . Lori jumped out of the path of Archey's attack, and was hit in the arm by one of Parrot's bullets. However, during this process, Lori made a slight adjustment to her gun. Power Mode
> 
> ...



"Bastard!" Archey yelled out, jumping out of the way from the collapsed roof. "Destroying more will only worsen our case even further!"

Archey had lots of experience from all sorts of fights and personalities. Despite his arrogant nature, he knew that destroying more would only strengthen their belief that the Uccello did it.

"Automatic Mode!" Lori yelled, switching the magazine on the gun. The sound of a shower of bullets echoed through the area. The first two gunshots that entered Archey made him yelp, but being around these things for years, he was quick to defend himself. "Shintai Shintai no Fuullbody strenghten!" he shouted out loud. He was pushing his powers now. The remaining shower of bullets impacted his body, leaving small red marks. After Lori had empied her magazine, Archey quickly took out his Diamond Destroyers. "Shintai Shintai no arm and leg maximum strengthen!" 

_Several years ago, aboard a random pirate ship ~ Flashback start

Archey, after fighting a stronger enemy, now lay in the infirmary at the pirate ship. "You bastard. I told you last time didn't I? WHen you  push the devil fruits power, you destroy your muscle fibers, you become weaker!" the ships doctor said.

"Fuck off Perry, if I can't even defeat a smallfry like that marine, what am I? Huh?" the younger Archey snarled back, His left leg was bloody and bruized.  "Damn Archey, he was a damn captain! Not some smallfry marine! Che..whatever.." Perry replied. 

"Captain, Admiral.. still only a bunsh of losers, trying to tell me what I should and shouldn't do.."

Flashback end ~_

Both of Archey's legs and arms bulged out, but started to bleed from the extreme force put to them. "AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGGHH!" Archey screamed out, jumping towards Lori with a speed only soru could dream to beat. Lori had no time to move, taking the attack straight on. "Oh shi-"

*"CRASH!"*

The ground under his feet cracked as he landed.
Archey's fists connected to her knees, crushing them and sending her crashing through the air and losing her gun.

"Oh damn" Archey said, falling to the ground, both his arms and legs bleeding heavily. "I might have overdone it again.." he said, before passing out.



> Talon Rush! Kite had dashed past the arrows at blinding speed, slicing through all four of them. However, she had been grazed by a fifth arrow as she made her way towards Yugga. Cyclone Swirl! Kite spun, slashing forward twice, sending spiraling blades of compressed air at Yugga.



The compressed air hit the older man head on. But aside from a few small cuts, he stood there unharmed, not even flinching. "Trusted Tooth!"

The sharp bone on his bow connected to Kites body, digging into her side. Kite was forced to jump back, and she could feel the blood running down her side.




> Well what the hell do you expect me to do? I can't even get close to this guy! he screamed as he broke the arrow, and yanked it from his arm. He then quickly ripped part of his shirt to to tie around the wound on his arm, as well as tend to the one on his hand.
> 
> Don't you have some kind of special gadget you can use? Geez, for someone who's always tinkering away at something, you'd think you would have made something you can use in battle
> 
> ...



With the forest as his hiding place, he was now even harder to fight.

"Tornado Point!" The arrow was aimed at snipe this time. But it missed, without Snipe having to do anything. "I-I missed?" he said to himself. With a heavy heart, he took out a piece of cloth, and tied it so that it covered his right eye.



> It seems I can't afford to hold back
> 
> Indeed, that would be foolish
> 
> Ryuu stood, and as he got up, wind started to swirl around his hands and his swords Soru! Ryuu disappeared from sight. However, Morian had experience with this kind of technique and was able to follow Ryuu's movements. That won't work. Morian said as he and Ryuu clashed swords. However, this time when they clashed, there was an added effect. The wind surrounding Ryuu's blades dispersed, cutting into Morian and blowing him backwards.



Some air-inflicted cuts was nothing. Morian was up on his feet quickly, dashing towards Ryuu with his curved blades. "Hyo!" he said, skillfully attaking Ryuu, who tried to parry all the blows with his swords, but he was cut several times. "Chhaa!" he yelled, finishing off with a spin, sending Ryuu down over the ground, crashing into the blown up boat.

Being a man with many years of reading and fighting under his belt, Morian knew for example that shouting out when attaking will make you use more of your potential power.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 7, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights: Sendo*

Clemens had said nothing to Sendo as they walked to the Palace. The walk had been incredibly informative as people whispered about both Sendo and the Captain. It seems that he was fairly infamous around here. Apparently he had set fire to things, killed and vandalised. He had also held up a bank with a banana.

He didn’t understand anything in the slightest. He’d never been to this island. Claire had once said that she thought that there was an exact clone of everyone somewhere on this Earth. She meant that they would look extremely similar, but for them to have the same name, and for two people to have it done to them on the same island? Impossible.

He had come to the conclusion that this was not the Clemens. People feared her here and considering her fight against the marines – against a Vice Admiral, as well as her bounty, it seemed as though she could never be accepted back. So what did that mean? It meant that this was all a dream and he’d wake up soon. His head was definitely hit. As vivid as everything was – it was just a dream. “Just keep going until you wake up.” He told himself as he was pushed with a finger.

He wondered how strange this dream would get. Perhaps there would be a bizarre version of himself! Or perhaps Claire and Jace! Or maybe he would have to fight the nacho throwing leprechaun again. He shuddered. 

Eventually they got to the Palace, where he was taken via a back entrance and shunted up some stairs into a cell, after some sea stone handcuffs were applied. Clemens and a guard had a conversation and then she left. The behemoth of a guard came towards Sendo, grabbing the bars and grinning, showing gaps in his teeth, which were horridly yellow. As a reflex Sendo felt his own with his tongue. He really should brush his teeth every once in a while.

“Huhuh – Prince Dante is going to have fun with you. I hear he likes to skin people who have been accused of treason.”

“Just out of curiosity, cos you know, apparently I’m a little insane, what Treason did I do?” Sendo asked politely.

“Uh…Treason lets see…” he pulled out a long piece of paper of all his crimes, Sendo was a little taken aback, “Treason! 10 counts, one of which was using the Palace flag to clean your anus. Kidnapping members of the Royal Guard. Declaring your love for the Queen by sending her a dead rat. Yeah buddy, you’ve lost it all right. But don’t worry, soon your head won’t be huhuhu giving you any more problems.”

“You’re killing the wrong man though. I must have some sort of….evil twin or something.” Great, now he really sounded insane.

“Save it for the Prince, though a friendly warning cos I thought the indecent exposure charge in front of Captain Clemens was really funny, just plead guilty. Not guilty pleas are….messy.”

“Thanks…” he sighed as he left and sat down on the bed. 

"Jeez, even in dreams I get captured and am pretty useless." Sendo lamented.

“I’ll get more useful.” He promised himself, “that is if I get out of here…”


*Iron Tower Palace *

*Dante*

Boredom. Utter and total boredom. He lay on his chaise longue with his head rested on his hand as he watched the exotic dancers perform. Women didn’t interest him, their curves and their smiles were not in his mind’s eye. As they danced, his mind was focussed on the match he had with the Royal Guard Captain, picking apart slight positional errors he had made with his feet and arms. It was but a few degrees off but he felt it immediately, the full power of the swing could not be applied and the match carried on without either man gaining a significant advantage. He became irritated with himself, though he knew it was because all his opponents held back. Even if they could win, they dare not for fear of punishment. He needed opponents of sufficient calibre that sincerely wanted him killed.

The girls were now pressed up against him all clamouring for his attention.

“Leave.” He said staring at the wall behind them

They hesitated and looked at each other in confusion. How could anyone resist them is what they were most likely thinking. Yamato snaked out suddenly from its sheath, and the eyes that one of the girls took such pride in, were slashed beyond repair. Screams ensued and finally Dante was freed from the annoyances. Why his father continued to send the girls over was a mystery. 

He got up, taking out a cloth and cleaning the sword. This world was boring. He had everything, he wanted to be an unknown – to build up from nothing. To rule on high having started off with but a few beli and his sword. To surpass his generations of ancestors that were stuck on the grand line, stuck on this island. There was a light tap on his door. 

“Enter. I hope you have news that will interest me or you shall suffer the same fate as those whores.” Dante said flashing a look that chilled the servants blood.

“Yes, of course my lord.” He knelt and gulped as he saw the trail of blood that had been left on the marble floor. “They have captured Sendo Kagawa, he is awaiting your judgement.”

Dante looked to the servant and walked to him, putting a hand on his head. The servant flinched.

“Excellent. Perhaps this shall be of adequate entertainment. Who captured him?”

“Captain Clemens my Lord.”

“Ah, a woman infinitely more worthy of my attention than those that were previously in my company.” Dante walked past him, donning his regal blue coat and making his way to the Palace court room. 

There was already a proceeding going on, much to Dante’s ire. “Guilty as charged. Punishment is to be death by beheading at noon tomorrow. Bring out Sendo Kagawa.” 

The defendant, a frail old lady, wept as the guards took her away. The judge of the day gave up his seat as Dante approached it. He sat and waited for the madman of Iron Tower to be ushered in. He had only to wait a few minutes and the scruffy man was shoved out before him.

“Sendo Kagawa. I’m sure you know full well what you are accussed of, so I shall not bother reading out the list as it would take too long. Do you have anything to say for yourself at this juncture?” Dante said looking at the long document and then at Sendo.

“Um…you have the wrong man.” He said looking up at Dante, who quizzically looked at him.

“And I suppose you are not Sendo Kagawa.” Dante said incredulously 

“No, I am. Just not the Sendo Kagawa you are looking for.” Sendo himself was coming to grips with the whole thing.

There was a murmur of voices at the insane rant, which Dante picked up on. “Obviously you are insane. Are we supposed to believe that there are in fact more than one Sendo Kagawa in this world.”

“Yeah…pretty much. Look I just got to this island. I was with my Captain Braska Hexor and Beverly Clemens who…”

“Captain Clemens? The woman who captured you?” Dante said, the insane ramblings somewhat interesting him.

“No, another Clemens that is good! She, Braska, Lucy and I are part of the Revolutionary Knights….”

“A pirate crew? You are accusing Captain Clemens of being in a pirate crew.” Dante raised an eyebrow.

“No, not that one. She’s the Captain of the marines. My Clemens. I mean not mine, but the one I know, she left the marines and joined us to take out the World government.” Sendo's head was hurting trying to explain it all whilst remaining somewhat rational.

“You do realise that is in itself a crime.” Dante said

“Yes, but if I am to be executed I would like it to be for the right crime.” Sendo just made that bit up, but it sounded good so he ran with it.

“I…see. Well this court shall humour you. What do you stand guilty of?” What an interesting man, the Prince mused. 

“Hm…let’s see. Well I suppose if I’m taking the point of view of the Marines, it’d be assaulting but not killing, that should be clear, Marine officers. Fighting a Vice Admiral, freeing a captive Demetri Yoh, who went on to also fight the Vice Admiral. Errr…is having Devil Fruit powers a crime?”

“Here, yes it is.”

“Uh…I guess that too.” 

“So I understand you, you claim to be from…where exactly?” Dante said stroking his chin.

“Um…I was just on Niro Kumo Island and we…”

“Impossible, that island was eradicated last month via Buster Call.”

“It was? Well I was on it when I was fighting Vice Admiral Isham. I say fighting, he really just speared me with his beard and I almost died. Then Shyla died and…”

“Shyla? Might you be talking about Admiral Shyla Staines?”  Dante said taking a stab in the dark, the name was certainly not a common one.

“Admiral? Short girl with a blonde bob and an infectious smile?” Sendo's jaw dropped a little. 

“No smile, but yes the rest is accurate.”

“Wow…that’s…wow.” definitely a dream. That damned leprechaun would show itself any minute now.

“Tell me more about this world of yours. This is more entertaining than the jesters.” Dante said leaning forward. Sendo then began telling of the history of his world.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> The attack forced Zero to take several steps back. He felt his ribs ache from the previous attack. *"Not bad. Zero Zero no More Projectile."* he spoke so normal that Zarkath didn't register it as an attack, but he suddenly felt pain in his ear. Zero had shot with his devil fruit. *"Three."* he said. He was beginning to wonder how long it would take for Zarkath to understand why he was counting. Three times where he would be dead, if he wanted him to be dead.
> 
> *"I have no plan on getting any further injuries, if you could surrender, that would be great."* he said, calmly, with an arrogance in his voice that would make the most peaceful monk rage. Zero, with several wounds, and Zarkath, with just a pierced ear.
> 
> *"Your choice."*



Zarkath pulled his sword back, going into a rather unarmed position, he had to admit that he had developed a respect for this man, no one had ever taken that last attack without keeling over from it, ?Interesting, so I was right about you after all.? Zarkath smirked at Zero, ?You came here seeking a partnership, didn't you? It's the only obvious explanation for why you're not taking this fight seriously, by now I should have already been dead three times over.?  Zarkath thought about that proposition for a moment, while he had certainly never given any thought to teaming up with someone unless they had exceptional strength, right now the situation kind of required that he combined his power with that of others.  

The Marines had been getting closer to uncovering his location with each passing day, it wouldn't be long now until they tracked him down into the middle of these woods, and then he would be screwed because escape would be virtually impossible at that point, he'd never make it past the hoards of them before the first shot rang out. Besides the life of a Pirate always appealed to Zarkath anyways, that kind of freedom is what he seeked the most, the freedom to enjoy carnage and battle to it's full potential.

?Fine, you have yourself a deal, but I'd like to take a moment to tell you something.? Zarkath grinned devilishly at Zero, ?You better not show any sign of weakness around me, because the first sign I see any, I will take your crown as king, and turn you into the horse instead.?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Zarkath pulled his sword back, going into a rather unarmed position, he had to admit that he had developed a respect for this man, no one had ever taken that last attack without keeling over from it, ?Interesting, so I was right about you after all.? Zarkath smirked at Zero, ?You came here seeking a partnership, didn't you? It's the only obvious explanation for why you're not taking this fight seriously, by now I should have already been dead three times over.?  Zarkath thought about that proposition for a moment, while he had certainly never given any thought to teaming up with someone unless they had exceptional strength, right now the situation kind of required that he combined his power with that of others.
> 
> The Marines had been getting closer to uncovering his location with each passing day, it wouldn't be long now until they tracked him down into the middle of these woods, and then he would be screwed because escape would be virtually impossible at that point, he'd never make it past the hoards of them before the first shot rang out. Besides the life of a Pirate always appealed to Zarkath anyways, that kind of freedom is what he seeked the most, the freedom to enjoy carnage and battle to it's full potential.
> 
> ?Fine, you have yourself a deal, but I'd like to take a moment to tell you something.? Zarkath grinned devilishly at Zero, ?You better not show any sign of weakness around me, because the first sign I see any, I will take your crown as king, and turn you into the horse instead.?



Zero smirked. He was not sure if he was smiling because he might be getting another strong soul to reign over, or if it was because the bastard thought he could take over this throne. Without really caring about Zarkath, he used the small mechanical scorpion as a den den mushi. *"One, come to my location." *

Looking back to Zarkath, he tilted his head. *"Oh, I forgot to tell you, I have a first mate. And even thought I hate to admit it, he is strong. Now..what was it you whre going to tell me?"*

*"Then, if you want to join, you will be known as Two." *
Nither Dsurion or Zarkath had any idea why he used these names when adressing them, but Zero had it all planned out. His head was a twisted, but brilliant tool of destruction...


----------



## Cooli (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Bastard!" Archey yelled out, jumping out of the way from the collapsed roof. "Destroying more will only worsen our case even further!"
> 
> Archey had lots of experience from all sorts of fights and personalities. Despite his arrogant nature, he knew that destroying more would only strengthen their belief that the Uccello did it.



You should have thought of that of the beforehand, instead of attacking recklessly Compared to Parrot's one destroyed roof, Archey had left dents and holes all over the place from his missed attacks.



> "Automatic Mode!" Lori yelled, switching the magazine on the gun. The sound of a shower of bullets echoed through the area. The first two gunshots that entered Archey made him yelp, but being around these things for years, he was quick to defend himself. "Shintai Shintai no Fuullbody strenghten!" he shouted out loud. He was pushing his powers now. The remaining shower of bullets impacted his body, leaving small red marks. After Lori had empied her magazine, Archey quickly took out his Diamond Destroyers. "Shintai Shintai no arm and leg maximum strengthen!"
> 
> Both of Archey's legs and arms bulged out, but started to bleed from the extreme force put to them. "AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGGHH!" Archey screamed out, jumping towards Lori with a speed only soru could dream to beat. Lori had no time to move, taking the attack straight on. "Oh shi-"
> 
> ...



Parrot dashed through the air and caught Lori That guy really needs to learn to hold back. While defeating Lori was the objective, it would have looked better for the crew if she had been defeated without being massively injured as she just was. Parrot laid Lori on the ground and did a quick assessment of her injuries. He could tell that her knees had been completely shattered. There wasn't much that he could do, except brace them. She would need surgery, and quick if she ever wanted to walk again. After bracing Lori's legs, Parrot went over to check on Archey. Parrot sighed as he squatted down and assessed Archey's injuries as well. You really overdid it There wasn't much Parrot could do for Archey either. He would also require surgery. For now, all Parrot could do was mix a few herbs together and wrap Archey's wounds. He then picked Archey up and laid him next to Lori, both unconscious. Parrot then looked around and saw Ryuu get knocked into a destroyed ship. We need to end this




> The compressed air hit the older man head on. But aside from a few small cuts, he stood there unharmed, not even flinching. "Trusted Tooth!"
> 
> The sharp bone on his bow connected to Kites body, digging into her side. Kite was forced to jump back, and she could feel the blood running down her side.



Kite removed her hand from her side and looked at the blood as it ran down her arm. Her fingers tingled and her arm was starting to go numb, signaling the presence of poison in her system. However, instead of worrying Kite, this only made her more excited. She licked the blood from her hand, and when she looked up at Yugga, her eyes had changed. She now had a more animalistic and bloodthirsty gaze. She then connected the ends of her Wakizashis, which formed an obtuse angle. She placed the connected hilts in her mouth and then pulled out her katanas. It was rare to see her use this fighting style. The last time was when she was young, and was trying to defeat a certain person.

You think that more blades are going to help you? Yugga strung his bow with multiple arrows. Sharp Shot! Dark Redemption! he called out multiple times, sending eight projectiles towards Kite. But before the arrows even made it halway, Kite had disappeared from sight. When she had reappeared, the arrows were suddenly sliced to pieces, and she was now right in front of Yugga Trusted Fang! he yelled as he thrust forward with the protruding bone from his bow.

Tiger Fang! a variation of Tiger Rush.  Using the initial spin and slashing motion, Kite deflected Yugga's bow and his attack. With the second spin, Kite was able to slash Yugga across his chest while simultaneously piercing him through his shoulder and pinning him on the ground. Her katanas then crisscrossed across his as the blade in his shoulder dug deeper. It was a win for Kite. I underestimated you. he chuckled This is your victory, I surrender. But something was wrong, as Kite's blade dug deeper into his arm ARRGGHH!!!! Wait! What are you doing!? Kite's animal instinct was starting to take over, something Yugga picked up on Don't lose control of yourself. Don't lose your honor! Kite blinked for a moment as she came back to her senses. She pulled her blades out of Yugga's shoulder and from around his neck as she stood. She sheathed her katana and used one of her smaller blades to toss Yugga the cuffs that were on the ground You can cuff yourself. Kite walked off slightly, holding her head in pain. A strong gust of wind then came blowing through the clearing she and Yugga had been fighting in.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 7, 2011)

> With the forest as his hiding place, he was now even harder to fight.
> 
> "Tornado Point!" The arrow was aimed at snipe this time. But it missed, without Snipe having to do anything. "I-I missed?" he said to himself. With a heavy heart, he took out a piece of cloth, and tied it so that it covered his right eye.


How much longer!?

Hold on . . . Found it! Laris, however, had already restrung his bow. Tornado Point!

Snipe, cover your eyes!!! What!? but Snipe didn't have time to question it a Thrush pushed the button on the round object he pulled from his bag. Immediately, there was a large, blinding flash of light. Snipe had managed to turn her head and shut her eyes in time, but Laris wasn't so lucky. As he was a split second away from firing his arrow, his eye needed to remain open in order to keep aim. As the flash of light happened at the last moment, Laris' arrow missed it's target and the eye he was looking through became blinded. AAGGHHH!!! Laris yelled out as he quickly covered his eye in pain, and started to rub it.

Ha Ha! Sounds like it worked! Thrush laughed, but this was short lived as Snipe punched him on the back of the head. Next time warn somebody before you do something stupid like that!

Yeah, yeah. Now you you have to use your ability. Thrush pulled out another round object, but it's color was different. The first once was a yellowish color,and this one was black. Tie something around your mouth he said as he did the same. Then he pressed the button. As Laris was starting to regain his sight, he also started coughing. The entire area had been covered in a thick, black smoke. I can't see in this! *cough* *cough* Laris knew he needed to get to higher ground and get out of this smoke. However, as Laris started to move, he felt something sharp stab into his hand, causing him to drop his bow AGH! How Dare You!!!! While Laris couldn't see through the smoke, Snipe's ability allowed her to, giving her the advantage. That was for Thrush's hand!

And this is for my arm! Thrush yelled as he connected with his sledge hammer to the back of Laris' head. D...Dammit Laris muttered as he fell unconscious to the ground.

Now how do we get rid of all this smoke? It was as if the gods had heard her plea as just moments later, a strong gust of wind blew through the forest, completely dispersing the smoke Where did that come from? Both Snipe and Thrush were shocked as the gust came through

It came from the docks. That's where Ryuu was fighting After making sure Laris was properly cuffed and tied up, the two dragged him back to the docks.




> Some air-inflicted cuts was nothing. Morian was up on his feet quickly, dashing towards Ryuu with his curved blades. "Hyo!" he said, skillfully attaking Ryuu, who tried to parry all the blows with his swords, but he was cut several times. "Chhaa!" he yelled, finishing off with a spin, sending Ryuu down over the ground, crashing into the blown up boat.
> 
> Being a man with many years of reading and fighting under his belt, Morian knew for example that shouting out when attaking will make you use more of your potential power.


While Ryuu was sent flying into the ship, Parrot used the opportunity to blindside Morian Strength Amp! Parrot landed a strong punch to Morian's face, sending him rolling, similar to how Morian did Ryuu. Parrot then went over to Ryuu Man, he's sure working a number on you.

I can beat him. I just . . .

Need a little boost? Parrot placed his hand on Ryuu's head

As Morian stood, he wiped away the small trickle o blood that ran down the side of his face That was a cheap shot As Morian took his first step back towards Parrot and Ryuu, there was a sudden explosion of wind. Ryuu was standing on his feet, wind violently swirling around him.

Take care of business while I free Dove Ryuu nodded and with a burst of wind, the now super charged Ryuu rushed towards Morian.

Bring it on! Morian took up a fighting stance.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> While Ryuu was sent flying into the ship, Parrot used the opportunity to blindside Morian Strength Amp! Parrot landed a strong punch to Morian's face, sending him rolling, similar to how Morian did Ryuu. Parrot then went over to Ryuu Man, he's sure working a number on you.
> 
> I can beat him. I just . . .
> 
> ...



"This island's safety if my greatest honor, I will not let any of you destroy it any further!" he rushed towards Ryuu, but leaped up into the air before getting close, and spinning down towards Ryuu from above with his blades in front of him. At this angle and with his swords pointing towards him, any air attacks would just bounce off. 

Ryuu leaped out of the way just in time, but Morian twisted his body in mid air, stretching out his hands so that his blade connected with Ryuus shoulder. Ryuu managed to parry the attack before it went deep enough, but it was still deep.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 7, 2011)

Green Cloak Pirates​
Tommy sighed, he had already downed his 5th bottle of Sake, and it was starting to head towards nightfall now, Rex had yet to return although knowing him, he had probably gotten himself into trouble with local nearby villagers, and as a result ended up being caged up, no reason to be concerned about his well being though, a simple cage wouldn't be able to hold Rex at bay for very long if he actually wanted to break out of it, Tommy took another swig out of his bottle of Sake, everyone was off doing their own thing right now. Alex had already reinspected the ship again to see if he could do anything while they waited for Rex, Kimichi and Ral were still talking about something, Kaidou seemed to be off from the group working on his guns, and Shaw just wasn't really being talkative at all.

“Aaah!” Tommy sighed, “It's way too damn quiet around here, can't someone say something to liven up the mood a little bit?”


----------



## Cooli (Sep 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "This island's safety if my greatest honor, I will not let any of you destroy it any further!" he rushed towards Ryuu, but leaped up into the air before getting close, and spinning down towards Ryuu from above with his blades in front of him. At this angle and with his swords pointing towards him, any air attacks would just bounce off.
> 
> Ryuu leaped out of the way just in time, but Morian twisted his body in mid air, stretching out his hands so that his blade connected with Ryuus shoulder. Ryuu managed to parry the attack before it went deep enough, but it was still deep.



Kaze Sori! Ryuu wasn't about to let up that easily. While they were still in the air, Ryuu started to generate wind beneath his feet and began to quickly change directions multiple times, until he was in a position where even Morian couldn't properly defend from. Nitouryu Tenryuu Soga! Massive amounts of wind were released, as he slashed down vertically and horizontally. The two sharp slashes formed a cross and connected with Morian, cutting him and blowing him back down to the ground.


Parrot had arrived on the destroyed ship where Dove was being kept. It was obvious by Dove's expression that she was happy to see him. Now let's what we can do about those chains By enhancing his strength, Parrot was easily able to beak Dove free from her confines.

Dove! Dove! Thrush and Snipe yelled in unison. The two stopped dragging Laris and ran over to hug Dove. You aren't hurt or anything, are you? Dove shook her head, and then pointed at Thrush's wounds What? These? These ain't nothing. They don't even hurt! he laughed, but his laughter quickly stopped as he froze in pain when Dove poked the wound in his shoulder. Oww! Well yeah, its gonna hurt if you touch it!!! he said as he chased Dove around in chibi form.

Kite was sitting down next to Yugga and Laris So all that's left is Morian. The others all looked on to see the fight between Morian and Ryuu. Should we help him?

You know, I'm not quite sure myself.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 7, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Shishi - World Pirates
> "Grand Line" Mist Island*​
> Leaving Mist Island behind Shishi walked at the very back of the group as a gang of Iron Masked pirates followed them back to the ship. The android didn't really mind, his current job was to optimize his performance and develop his connection to the Haro's for a special surprise. However as people simply jumped on board and Duke ordered for the crew to leave this place Shishi noticed a problem. The freaking ship was still stuck in the sand!!!
> 
> ...



Annie stared at the gift box with a surprised expression. A glimmer of childish delight appeared in her eyes for a split second. "Oh a present for me huh?" It wasn't often that she got presents, ever in fact. The last time was her thirteenth birthday. The Don had given Annie a pair of custom made solid gold revolvers, gaudy things better suited for show then death dealing. Ironically those were the same revolvers she nearly managed to kill him with. 

She bent down in front of the box and tore the wrapping open, not sure what to expect from a robot. Her eyes went wide when she saw the mortar held within the box. Annie laughed. "A mortar, awesome!" She cradled the cannon like a teddy bear and smiled at Shishi. The mortar wasn't really her style, being a petite gal and all who favored stealth and mobility, but she could definitely appreciate anything that made a big boom, and this would certainly make just such a boom. 

"Thanks Robodude. Maybe we can have target practice or something."

Annie turned towards Volstagg. "Hey big guy. Wanna carry this to my cabin for me?" She stood up and narrowed her eyes quizzically. "Speaking of which where is my cabin? It better be nice." 

The cabin turned out to be decent, not the Ritz, but a hell of lot better then her digs on the Cutie Pie. She had room enough to store her ammo and munitions, as well as do her gunsmithing and chem work. None of that was on her mind at the moment though. Annie gazed longingly at the metal wash tub, filled to the brim with steaming hot water. She sighed. It had been too long since she had enjoyed such luxuries. A second later Annie was out of her robe and dive bombed into the tub, sending water sloshing over the sides. The piping hot water stung at first against her many scrapes and bruises, but the discomfort soon gave way to pure unadulterated relief. She leaned her head back against the edge of the tub and closed her eyes, for the first time in many months allowing herself to relax.     

"Maybe this crew won't be so bad after all," Annie muttered. Before the last word even left her lips she was snoring soundly, dreaming of robots and giant frog like chefs.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 8, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Zero smirked. He was not sure if he was smiling because he might be getting another strong soul to reign over, or if it was because the bastard thought he could take over this throne. Without really caring about Zarkath, he used the small mechanical scorpion as a den den mushi. *"One, come to my location." *
> 
> Looking back to Zarkath, he tilted his head. *"Oh, I forgot to tell you, I have a first mate. And even thought I hate to admit it, he is strong. Now..what was it you whre going to tell me?"*
> 
> ...




*[The Trials of Zero; Enter One]​*​
Dsurion was busy keeping up with all his small scorpions that he had blanketing the forest, but amidst all the incoming data he was still able to somewhat keep an eye on the fight between this swordsman and Zero. The kid wasn’t bad in his opinion, a little rough around the edges would probably be the better description. All mechanical eyes in the forest turned toward their master as Zero pushed the button on the small Den,Den Mushi like Scorpion he had been given.  Zero’s voice came across the relays in Dsurion’s eye, the message was short and simple, he presence was now required. Looking back to the sea of red eyes Dsrurion simply nodded and with a gesture the many eye grow dark and vanish  into the darkness. Turning on his heel the soft soil under his feet grinds and with a bit of a pop in his step he begins to make his way toward the clearing. 

 “So, this is what all the fuss was about.” Dsurion says with a raspy hint to his voice. His form was still cloaked in the Marine’s uniform he wore, his mechanical eye hidden behind a eye patch, and the false flesh that covered his arm twitched as he folded his arms over his chest.  “Not much to look at are ya mate?” Dsurion states coming to a halt just short of the Captain.  “ω μικρή ποσότητα  ξίφος είναι σπασμένος!” a rapid metallic voice cuts through the air. Frenzy, Dsurion’s mechanical cohort had exited the forest behind Zarkath. His metallic fingers bounced off one of the holes in the swordman’s weapons. His teeth chattered with malevolent laughter as he bounded around not giving a opportunity to strike. 



 “If yer joinin’ up, then ya kno’ names are a bit irrelevant. Ya can call me One.” Dsurion states not moving from his stance as Frenzy bounds up his form and hangs from his left shoulder.  “First Mate of the Zero pirates, and mechanical genius. If ya can imagine it. I can forge it.” he states, his eyes going over the damage to Zarkath’s weapons Frenzy had mentioned.  “And the first thing I can think to do, is fix those toys you call swords.” he says with a spit.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 8, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "They'll do what's needed Tiana." Midori had been on the island a little longer than Tiana, but not by much. However, She was growing tired of it now and wanted freedom, a ship... anything to get out of here. "If anything, they wont try and find his crew, it would be foolish and considering the boars will be preserved now, they'll only punish the captain." Midori had followed Tiana to her hiding place near the trees, watching Rex scream at the villagers.
> 
> "He can escape at any time you know..."



*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*

?But what is needed...?  Tiana wasn't expecting an answer as she reached down and plucked a piece of grass.  Twirling the long stalk of green between her fingers she looked toward the man again.  ?If they were able to use them...?  The woman tried desperately to grab on and understand things.  Tiana could remember how to talk, she could read and write, even remembered the medical techniques she had apparently been taught but couldn't quite get her head around the punishment of certain crimes or just the nature of people.

It was then Midori made the statement that completely confused Tiana.  ?He could?!? her soft brown eyes widened and she looked at the other woman in surprise then back to the man in the cage.  ?So why doesn't he?  Why does he sit in the cage pleading with people?? she looked around at the last people leaving the area, not even paying attention to the two of them hiding in the shadows.  'If he can escape and does then I don't know how I can get him to take me with him.  Or do I want to go?  I don't think I have much time to think about it either...' Tiana thought to herself as she played with the grass.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 8, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



Midori smirked. "You need to pay attention to the news Tiana." Midori pulled out an article about the events on Bozalika Island. "That man wont be able to kept in a flimsy cage like that for much longer... just watch." 

Rex eyed the village as the final group of people left. "Bout damn time." He grumbled, cocking his fist back. "Abyss Strike Level 4!" The punch was thrown, the hinges keeping the door locked shattered and flung the door past the two women hiding in the shadows. "There we go... Now then, time to get out of dodge..." Rex stopped for a moment as he left the cage, looking around and eying the area the woman were hiding at. "But first... Our crew could use a few good women..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 8, 2011)

*Marine Lieutenant Mister Handsome*​
“That was too freaking great!” Sakuya stretched out on a lone bench, they had just finished their meat, and had already stocked up on supplies necessary to continue on their journey, all that was left now would be to get back to their ship, however they wanted to enjoy their stay for a little while longer, so they decided they would stick around on the island for a little while longer before heading out, “I haven't tasted such great meat in a long time.” Sakuya popped open a bottle of sake, and took a huge swig out of it.

“You drink too much, Sakuya.” Nadika chuckled at the girl, she loved alcohol more than anything else in the world, and although Nadika herself wasn't much of a drinker, she did have a drink with the girl every now and then, “One of these days your liver is going to give out, and you'll die a very horrible death.”

“PAHAHAHA!” Sakuya burst out laughing, “Who the hell do you think I am?! I am the Great Sakuya, the swordsman and First Mate of this crew, a little bit of alcohol isn't going to kill me!” Sakuya smirked at Nadika, “I'd be more worried about a non acclimated drinker like you dying from this stuff than me.”

“MAKE WAY! MAKE WAY!” A large voice shouts, and three gun shots ring up into the air, catching the attention of everyone within a mile wide radius of the event occurring right now, three more gun shots ring into the air at once, “MAKE WAY! FOR HIS GREATNESS SOON APPROACHES!” A bunch of Marines seem to line up into a single file line on two sides, as if they're awaiting the arrival of some incredibly powerful Marine.

“Huh? His greatness approaches?” Sakuya raises an eyebrow at the group of Marines, they seem to be holding some kind of celebration, “What the hell are these bozos talking about?!”

“I'm not sure, but if there's a Marine presence on this island, it could spell trouble.” Nadika sighed, shaking her head, “I don't know if I want to stay here anymore, but as long as we don't act suspicious it should be alright.”

Footsteps can be heard now, one step taken after the other slowly as the  the Marines are talking about comes into view, he is wearing a pink style Marine outfit that looks like that of a woman's, and he has dark red hair. In his hands he carries a pipe, and both his fingernails and toenails are painted red, and the Marine stands at a height above the two Pirates, but not so far above them that he towers over them. The real kicker to all of this though, is that he is wearing red lipstick, which solidifies the fact that he is indeed a cross dresser, “AHHH!! HERE HE COMES NOW! THE GREAT MARINE LIEUTENANT! OUR ONE TRUE HERO! MISTER HANDSOME!” The Marine Lieutenant blinks a few times, “HUUUH?! DID YOU SAY HANDSOMEEEE?!”

“Th-this guy..” Sakuya's eyebrows twitched a little bit, she could tell that this whole group happened to be insane, “What.. the hell..?”

“Ahahaha!” Nadika laughed, unknowingly catching the attention of the Marine Lieutenant, “I think it's pretty funny myself.”

“Hmm? And what have we here?” Handsome smirked at the two girls sitting in front of him, “ They seem to have taken an interest in me! I must dazzle these two beautiful ladies with my incredibly sophisticated and beautiful form!” Handsome walked over to the two, “Greetings my dear beautiful goddesses, I am the great Marine Lieutenant Handsome! I see you are enjoying an outing on the island with such beautiful and gorgeous weather around, shall I take you both out for a good time?”

“Sorry.” Nadika giggled at the man, she found his antics to be incredibly funny, however, “You're not really our type.”

“HAAH?!” Handsome went blue in the face as all of the Marines fell down behind him in pure complete anime style.

“She said..”
 “That the great Marine..”
 “Mister Handsome..”
 “Is not her type?!”

“Umm.. did I say something wrong?” Nadika blinked a couple of times.

“Nah, you didn't, these guys are just weird.” Sakuya laughed, “The expression on their faces right now is great though.”

“_Why that little..!!_” Handsome had started to get angry, however he immediately caught himself before he could say anything out loud, “_No matter, I am the great Handsome-sama, I shall keep myself composed even  under such a situation as this!_”  Handsome smirked at the girls, “Ah I see, so you're both going to play hard to get, are you?” Handsome nodded figuring this was it. 

"OOOH I SEE!!" The Marines agree in unison, "She must be trying to give his greatness a challenge at winning her love!"

“Well, unfortunately I must be leaving you two goddesses now, as I came here to enjoy a day of relaxation.” Handsome winked at the girls, a heart popping out of his eye, “Sooner or later you will not be able to resist my charms, and you will be swooning over my beauty.” Handsome turned to his men, “COME MEN! LET US GO AND ENJOY THE DAY FOR ALL IT'S BEAUTY AND WORTH!”

“YES SIR!” The Marines shouted in salute form, and with that the group disappeared onto the island in order to enjoy the day's festivities, although they had attracted quite a crowd in the process, and little did the two girls know that amongst this crowd were two people who would be joining their crew.

“PUAHAHAHAHA!” Sakuya fell on the ground laughing, “Sooner or later we'll be unable to resist his charms and be swooning over him, he says?! What a funny guy!”

“At least he didn't figure us out.” Nadika giggled, “There are still so many interesting people in this world we have yet to meet.”


----------



## Gaja (Sep 9, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" - Clover Ridge Island*​
The main theme of this island was obvious, clovers, clovers everywhere you turn. Fields of green leaf clovers, the mountain, Tip having something that reminded Shingo of one. It was just all over the place, though that wouldn't be the main topic, or even a question really. Clover Ridge people loved their clovers apparently.

That aside a couple of Phoenix Pirates took it upon themselves to get another part of Tip's supplies from the mountain top. Shingo and Arc being the two biggest guys, and Shingo actually carrying Tip since he was going too god damn slow. Rose was suppose to go with them but she might have gone lost, or seen something interesting. Either way Shingo lost sight of the pirate captain, but he sorta knew that she would show up later on. For sure.. Maybe...

"Where to now?" The boxer asked the old scientist as Arc followed closely behind. Tip looked around, to make sure they would miss the trees in question and in a confident tone answered, seconds later. "*There. It's not too far of now...*" Shingo smiled as he got the final directions.

"Al right then, hang on, we're gonna speed this up." As Tip was getting a piggy back ride from Shingo the boxer could go a bit faster now that he knew where to go. At this point he looked at Arc and motioned at him to follow. "Here we go." And with a dash forward that you wouldn't expect Shingo started sprinting up the hill like a man possessed. His speed was no joke either as it turns out his former coach made him and his training buddies run up and down hills carrying giant rocks, so this was child's play.

Eventually one could hear the crazy scientist yell out and point in a certain direction. "*WAIT WAIT! It's over there!!!*" Shingo slowed down at those words and went in the direction that Tip asked him to go, not knowing that he and Arc would see some interesting stuff in a matter of moments. "What the..." As the trio existed some bushes Shingo saw something quite impressive as Tip was once again on his own two feet. "What is that?" It kinda looked like a temple of some sort...


----------



## Gaja (Sep 9, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Annie stared at the gift box with a surprised expression. A glimmer of childish delight appeared in her eyes for a split second. "Oh a present for me huh?" It wasn't often that she got presents, ever in fact. The last time was her thirteenth birthday. The Don had given Annie a pair of custom made solid gold revolvers, gaudy things better suited for show then death dealing. Ironically those were the same revolvers she nearly managed to kill him with.
> 
> She bent down in front of the box and tore the wrapping open, not sure what to expect from a robot. Her eyes went wide when she saw the mortar held within the box. Annie laughed. "A mortar, awesome!" She cradled the cannon like a teddy bear and smiled at Shishi. The mortar wasn't really her style, being a petite gal and all who favored stealth and mobility, but she could definitely appreciate anything that made a big boom, and this would certainly make just such a boom.
> 
> ...



*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line"*​
Through the waters of the Grand Line sailed the _Avenging Norseman_, a viking ship with one of the most unique crews sailing the Grand Line at this moment. It's crew was made up of a Captain who could bring things to life, a rabbit zoan who was totally in to martial arts, a shipwright who was actually an android and an assassin, a weird looking chef who could manipulate jelly, an angel like navigator, Annie who was an awesome gunslinger and had a baby panther, the Warrior Trio and finally about a dozen pirates with Iron Masks on. A diverse group, no doubt.

They weren't without competition in this sea, as new rookies emerged every day. But right now the World Pirates had just left Mist Island, after finding the rare treasure and Duke, the captain, claiming it as his territory. And now we fast forward to the spot where Annie just thanked Shishi for giving her a present, in the form of a mortar, and Fandrall carrying it for her back to her room. Getting offered to do target practice with someone was so awesome for the talking android and he seemed to grow a smile actually at the proposal. "I'd like that. My processor would surely find it a great pleasure to share such great experience with another skilled _assassin_..." Shishi kinda said the word assassin in a low tone, as if he didn't want people to know that he was one.

Duke didn't fail to notice this subtle thing that Shishi did as Annie went to her cabin. Sitting in his chair before Brolly actually got to him with the news about Kaya he asked the shipwright. "Shishi, you shouldn't be afraid of saying what you are. That is but the mark of true men!!!" Being an android who was programmed a certain way, then broken, then fixed himself Shishi had to object. "That is perhaps true. But such a function in an android is highly illegal. Would you rather be caught doing something highly illegal or something that's just a little illegal?" Duke raised an eye brow at this weird question, and being inteligent as he was he looked at the talking robot and asked.

"Well what's the difference?" This seemed like an interesting discussion as Shishi answered. "20 years." The entire group of fodder sweat dropped at this, as did the two remaining Warrior Trio members. Duke's head kinda fell to the side as well, good answer he supposed. Looking back at Shishi he saw the robot tie a white belt around his forehead and put on a lose green jacket. "Quarter Maister Shishi has arrived."

Looking around at the deck of the Norseman Shishi knew that his skills would be needed to fix this, so he got dressed appropriately and having the Green Haro give him some tools the robot simply turned around and walked up to a random spot and quickly went to work. The ship had suffered some damage at the hands of Annie's grenade, but it wasn't anything serious. Shishi just needed to exchange some wooden plants, reinforce the mast just in case and check if any additional damage existed.

Meanwhile in his own room the Haro gang was working on a program that Shishi needed done as soon as possible. He was still a work in progress, repairs and upgrades weren't necessary only for the Norseman you know...


----------



## Gaja (Sep 9, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"Reverse Mountain"*​
The entire crew had never had an experience such as this one. Climbing a tall mountain such as this one would be an interesting and difficult experience on its own, but here's the twist. The water actually went up the mountain at a furious pace, and so you could climb this mountain with you boat. It was pretty much the only place in the world where something like that happened. But don't be fooled, climbing Reverse Mountain on a ship was a dangerous undertaking, as the upward stream wasn't just powerful and fast, but tended to be unstable as well so you needed a strong and experienced helmsman steering the ship.

The Bro pirates however wouldn't be intimidated by such a challenge and before entering the playground for all the strongest pirates in the world each member of the crew proudly declared his dream. "To defeat Mis Nevermiss!" Pierre declared proudly, his dream was to be the best gunslinger in the world. And there was really only one way to do that, and that was by besting the Shichibukai Asuka in a duel.

As Hornet too declared his dream all the members braced themselves as the _Smiling Bear_ drastically picked up in speed and followed a current towards the massive red mountain. Pierre held his hat with one hand and held on to the rail of the ship with his other as Mathias steered them up Reverse Mountain. After a few seconds Pierre felt quite surreal, going up a mountain in a ship, next to this weird bunch that he now considered his best friends.

Who would have thought that one day he of all people would end up here. Thoughts of the past though didn't stay with the blond gunslinger for long as he saw Hornet use his pitch to keep the ship safe of any damage. It was a handy ability, one had to admit. Being the seconds devil fruit user on board Pierre helped Katsuo keep the sail in optimal position as the ship kept on climbing and climbing.

It really seemed like there was no end to their rise and eventually everyone seemed to get used to the pace and course they went, clouds looking like you could grab them any moment now. Though seconds later every Bro Pirate could feel his body becoming a little lighter and their ride up Reverse Mountain coming to an end as the ship seemed to level out and continue forward. "Oh hell..."

And with those words the former Sheriff of Benga island saw the ship dive forward with insane speed, faster then he had ever seen a ship go, the _Smiling Bear_ dived from the top of Reverse Mountain back down towards the depths where the waters of the Grand Line awaited them.

Some time later the _Smiling Bear_ seemed to sail smoothly, passing the Twin Capes and making its way in to the world most dangerous waters. All the members were in different parts of the ship, recovering from the splash that they just survived, Kali being the first to complain about Hornet not using his pitch to save him the pain of the landing. Pierre slowly stood up and adjusted himself. "Hahaha well I guess this is it."

Feeling good to go once again the gunslinger was amongst the first to fully recover from the fights at Port Light and looked around them. So this was the Grand Line, looking back he gave Reverse Mountain one last look, what a crazy ride that was. Lowering his gaze however he saw a small boat, looked like a fishing boat travel behind the _Smiling Bear_, which surprised the young man. Focusing his sight on the ship he saw what looked like a young girl traveling behind them so he called the captain over seconds later. "Captain, you better come here. Seems like we have a traveling buddy..." Crossing his arms Pierre observed the vessel followign them as he waited on Hornet to reach him. Who was the girl following them?


----------



## Gaja (Sep 9, 2011)

*Semmy Kawai - Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line"*​
Leaving the Devil King Pirates to go and pursue his own path of piracy, Semmy sat on deck of one of his ships. His current pirate crew was actually no joke, he had five ships and over 50 men following him. The panda however didn't concern himself with such things, he just looked on and waited for either a News Coo to show up or for them to reach an island.

Semmy hated to admit it, but he was actually a little sad. Looking on he burst out crying. "*I miss Marie!!!*" Sobbing the large cuddly animal had to face the cold, hard facts, he didn't have a proper hug buddy any more. And he didn't like that feeling, not having anyone to give you a proper Sunshine Missionary hug and let you know they care about you, just sucked. To make matters worse apparently he left all his entire weed supply somewhere and was now weedless. He actually felt nice taking a break from it, but after a week of sailing and all their booze running out Semmy was kinda bored.

So yeah not off to a great start, luckily all the men had enough food and water, and they liked gambling so Semmy at least had something to pass the time. And so time went on and on, Grand Line sure was boring right about now. All five ships traveled in a pack like formation as Semmy was considering a nap. "*Yep sounds like a good idea...*" And so indulging himself the panda went to sleep, after all there was nothing interesting going on that he would miss.

Minutes later though a loud splash and a lot of water falling on his body woke the panda up who half asleep sat back up and looked around. Men were running everywhere and he still had no idea what was going on. "*You! What's going on?*" He pointed his giant paw at one of the men, who stopped in his tracks and addressed the panda. "We're under attack Captain! A Marine ship is behind us, shooting!" The man continued to run and get a cannon as Semmy slowly pushed himself to his feet.

Casually walking over, still obviously half asleep he looked over the ships rail and behind them. And indeed he saw a large Marine vessel chase after his little fleet. "*Hmmmm...*" Scratching his nose to kinda keep himself awake the panda almost went back to bed as another cannonball hit the water and sent water in to his face.

"*Alright this means war...*" Semmy was now fully awake and made his way to the middle of his ship, for every of his crew members to hear him. "*Alright men! We're under attack! Spread out all the ships and surround those sneaky Marines! Also if you find a blond chick named Serena invite her over for some tacos... I hear blond women like tacos...*" The men all nodded to the final words but another cannonball almost hitting Semmy woke them up and they separated and went to work, picking up den-den mushis and letting the other ships know of the plan.

Semmy adjusted his shades and put his two short katanas in his sash and walked to the back on his ship as the other four slowly started separating, two to the left and two to the right and went about to corner the marines. "*You'll pay for disturbing my nap bastards...*" What a foolish mistake these guys just made, disturbing a bear when he was asleep. Sending a Rankyaku and cutting down a cannonball that would have hit the ship Semmy put his paws on his hips and smiled. Maybe these guys had some weed on board?

The Marines on the other hand saw four ships detach from the main ship, and thinking that they got these guys on the run focused on the main ship where Semmy stood at the very back. The commanding officer of the ship looked on through his binoculars and recognized the figure standing at the back of the ship. "Wait a minute... Isn't that the panda with the 30 million bounty?" Looking for one of his subordinates the man pointed at one officer in particular. "You! Go to my office and bring me the bounty for Semmy Kawai! Quickly!" He couldn't quite remember the nickname of the panda, but if his suspicion was correct and this animal indeed turned out to be worth so much a promotion and a considerable raise would be in for the man.

"Sir!" The officer soon brought the bounty poster in question and a greedy smile grew on the face of the Marine. This was indeed that shade wearing monster of a panda. "Continue the pursuit men! We're taking that ship down!!!" And indeed the men all followed the order and pushed on, their cannon fire rarely slowing down as Semmy cut their cannonballs one by one. Minutes later though the commanding officer of the Marines was called by his second, and was made aware of the counter Semmy launched as soon as they attacked the pirates. "This can't be! They've surrounded us? Contact HQ immediatelly and let them know of this. We need back up!!!"

The Marine yelled as he walked out of his quarters and looked around, and indeed four ships have come from four sides and pointed their cannons at the single marine ship. They were in a tricky spot now... But another interesting thing that happened was that Semmy's ship slowed down as well and also got closer to the Marine ship. Semmy stood there with a couple of his officers next to him and looked on at the lone marine ship. The marines were ready to fight to the death but having not attacked them these scum of pirates surely wanted something.

And indeed in a matter of seconds Semmy spoke up and every single being in that circle could hear him. "*I have one single question! Do you have any weed on board?!?*" The Marines all sweat dropped at this question. What the hell? They didn't want money, weapons, food or other valuables. They wanted weed? Standing back up the commanding officer of the ship spoke up. "No we don't!" Semmy looked at the guy and without asking again, he nodded, well if they didn't have any, they didn't have any. "*Ok men sink them! They disturbed my nap.*" All the men burst out cheering and cannonball fire made the Marine vessel look like Swiss cheese in a matter of minutes. 

Standing on and looking at the sinking ship Semmy shook his head. "*If only you had some weed...*" The men behind Semmy burst out cheering and celebrating their win over such a big Marine ship, no doubt would the Marine take notice of them now. But as the clouds got dark all of a sudden and the water got uneasy Semmy turned around and walked over to his room. Seconds later he walked out, pretty much looking the same as before, but in truth he simply packet his stuff in his jacket. "What's the matter captain?" One man asked the panda who looked up at the clouds as rain started falling. "*A storm is coming...*" So much for the easy and boring Grand Line.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 9, 2011)

*Gecko Island: Tengu & Betty*
"There all done," Betty said, observing her handiwork. 

Tengu stood up and patted his heavily bandaged chest and midsection. His forehead and arms were also bandaged. He tried to stretch his body around but the bandages limited his mobility, making him feel like a mummy who had just broken out of a tomb. "Is all this necessary?" he asked her.  

"Yes unless you want to bleed to death," Betty replied matter of factly. She walked over to the wash basin and began scrubbing her hands. 

"How am I supposed to fight like this?" 

A bar of soap flew through the air and bounced off the back of his spiky haired head. 

"Hey!" 

Betty cast a him a glowering stare over her shoulder. "No fighting, or else you'll reopen those wounds. If that happens don't think you can come crawling back to me to fix you up again." She grabbed a hand towel and shrugged. "Besides, as long as you don't go looking for any other crazyass swordsmen then you won't have a reason to fight. This island seems quiet. I don't think there will be any trouble." 

"Maybe you're right..." 

A gunshot suddenly pierced the air followed by screams. It was close by in the camp. 

"So what were you saying before?" Tengu asked Betty. 

"Yeah, yeah." Betty grabbed two wakizashi blades that leaned against the wall and secured them to a sash around her waist. "Tengu you stay here. You're in no shape to fight. Let me handle this..." She got no reply. Betty turned around. "Tengu?" He was gone. 

Tengu found five pirates at the edge of camp. They were looting a tent for medical supplies. The smell of blood and the acrid tinge of gunpowder told him that someone had been shot. It was a doctor. He laid on the floor bleeding from a gunshot wound to the shoulder. A nurse who crouched beside him, saw Tengu and ran towards him. She pointed at the tent. 

"Tengu they just came out of nowhere!" 

"I've got it," Tengu muttered, drawing the crimson steel buster blade from his back. 

The five pirates exited the tent, carrying crates of supplies and armloads of precious drugs and medicine. They paused as they saw Tengu standing in their way. "That doesn't belong to you. Leave it and I'll let you go," Tengu told them. The pirates exchanged glances and smirked. Tengu could tell by their racing heartbeats that they were looking for a fight no matter what. 

One of the pirates spoke. "We talked it over, and we decided that we'll kill you and then take everything else." He drew a flintlock pistol and took aim at Tengu. *BANG!* Tengu swerved his head to the side, feeling the vibrations of the bullet pass an inch by his ear. Before the others could draw their own weapons, Tengu sprinted flat out past them in a burst of high speed, slashing once, smoothly and economically. Tengu halted twelve paces behind them in a crouching position. The pirates blinked in surprise. Not sure what had just happened. 

*"Finishing Touch,"* Tengu declared, calmly securing the buster blade onto his back. 

Their midsections exploded in a shower of blood. They collapsed face first to the ground like dominoes. Betty caught up with Tengu a second later, braking to a halt as she saw the bloody pirates. Tengu grinned at her in an I told you so fashion. "See? No problem..."   Suddenly he wavered off balance and fell to one knee. 

"Tengu!" 

Betty crouched beside him. His breath came in ragged gasps. A thin streak of blood appeared in the bandage across his chest. Betty slapped him across the back, more in annoyance then anger. "You were saying?!" 

"I guess I overdid it." 

"I told you I had this. You didn't have to waste your time with some crumb bums like these." 

At that moment one of the pirates stirred. He lifted up his trembling face and grinned a bloody grin at them. "This ain't over. There be more of us coming, a lot more..."


----------



## Kuno (Sep 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Midori smirked. "You need to pay attention to the news Tiana." Midori pulled out an article about the events on Bozalika Island. "That man wont be able to kept in a flimsy cage like that for much longer... just watch."
> 
> Rex eyed the village as the final group of people left. "Bout damn time." He grumbled, cocking his fist back. "Abyss Strike Level 4!" The punch was thrown, the hinges keeping the door locked shattered and flung the door past the two women hiding in the shadows. "There we go... Now then, time to get out of dodge..." Rex stopped for a moment as he left the cage, looking around and eying the area the woman were hiding at. "But first... Our crew could use a few good women..."


*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*

?Bozalika??  Tiana frowned and took the scrap of paper from Midori.  ?Why did you save this??  She wondered more to herself as she let her eyes scan the article.  Once again surprise and confusion registered on her face.  ?If this is true...?  She looked up at the cage and scowled.  ?Why would he even let himself get tossed in there in the first place??

Even if Midori had an answer for Tiana it wasn't going to come to the surface just yet.  It was then the man said them then his fist collided with what was apparently a very weak cage, at least for him.  A scream of surprise caught in Tiana's throat as she huddled to the side, the door flying past them into the brush.  The people of the town had been so nice to her, she felt like she needed to warn them when she saw the man walking away from the captivity he had just been in but the thought of moving on, of finding herself was too great.

Clambering to her feet, Tiana straightened her shoulders and held her head high.  She was terrified but she wouldn't let him see that.  ?Where are you going??  Tiana asked him, hoping the fear she felt wasn't heard in her voice.  ?Do you have a crew?  A ship??  She tried to demand of him, pretending like she had some type of authority.  Glancing at Midori, Tiana swallowed hard but tried to keep up her brave front even if she was inching closer to the other woman.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 9, 2011)

*Pandora...

The group...*

The group said their good bye's to TK and headed toward the large building.  One could only assume what went on in that structure, the spotlights danced in the sky, and even from this distance a dim roar could be heard from a massive crowd.  It also sounded like someone was on a microphone talking to the people there but at first they were much to far away understand any words clearly.

As the people moved closer they could hear a thumping or more like feel the deep sounds of music playing.  “Is it a concert?”  Tony asked slightly confused.

“I really don't think so.  Hmm...”  Ruark scratched his chin as he thought.  “I'm thinking it might be some time of arena...”

“Really?  You think so?”  Dude replied in a tone that made you question if it was honest or dripping with sarcasm.

“For some type of sport.”  Ruark said chuckling, he figured his friend was lost to this world when that rock was in his hand.

It wasn't long before their question was to be answered.  The continued closer, sometimes some strange types of vehicle's sped around while other times people were racing toward it on foot.  “Not the most desirable looking crowd.”  Ruark said placing a hand on the hilt of his sword.

“Scar ain't concerned, I ain't concerned.”  Dude said patting the side of the skag and playing with one of the metal puzzles Tony had made him.  Ruark wasn't sure when he had put away the rock and pulled out one of his other 'toys'.

Once they arrived in front of the massive arena they could only stare, it stood a good seven stories tall, the music blared from speakers placed all over the place, but the roar of the crowd even drowned out the thumping of the music.  

"Ha! Look at that, I think you tickled it." a voiced echoed through the place.

“Must be the announcer.”  Tony said with a shrug then led the way into the building.  There was no doors but you could see that a sheet of metal could be pulled down and locked into place.  As they moved into the cool shadows of the buildings interior, Dude slid off of Scar, though skag paced directly beside him.

They proceeded down the darkened corridor but started looking at the wall, spot lights were pointed toward the wall, and on the spot that each light was centered was a picture.  At the bottom of each picture was the word 'Champion' followed by the person's name.  “Look like some nasty looking people...”  Ruark leaned closer and shivered before moving on to the next picture.

“Ah we could take them.”  Dude said only glancing up at the pictures before looking back at his puzzle.

“I don't know...”  Tony looked closer once again.  “Champion:  The Avenger, maybe we could...Champion: The Shockmaster...”  Tony deepened her voice when she said the name and giggled.  “Probably...Champion: McGillicuty...”  Tony actually snorted with laughter before shaking her head and moving on.  “Champion: Nemesis...”  This time the brown haired woman shivered.  “I don't think so...”

“Ah come on.  He looks like a big blowhard.”  Ruark said with a grin then pretended to box with the picture.

They all chuckled then moved on, there were many pictures, almost as if they went completely around the building and could be more but then they stumbled upon a very large mean looking man.  “Yo!  You!”  Dude stalked up to the guy.

“Great time for him to decide to be concentrating on something other than his puzzle...”  Ruark chuckled and shook his head.

“Damn you're a brute!”  Dude said with a laugh.  “We're looking for a gal called...Maxi?”

“Moxxi, Dude, Moxxi.”

“That's right!  Mad Moxxi I do believe.  Can you show us to her?”

The man looked at the mix-matched group before him, shrugged, mumbled something about 'fodder' then motioned for them to follow him.

It wasn't too difficult to follow due to the man's immense size but not particularly easy as people had begun to file out of the stands, it didn't phase their guide but the group seemed to be able to stay behind him once Dude, with Scar led them, people had a tendency to stay away from the skag. 

They travled up stairs, around corners, and down corridors before they stopped in front of a large wooden door with a gold star on it.  He knocked then stepped to the side.  “Enter!”  they heard a woman shout from inside then the brute turned the knob and swung the door open.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 9, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



"It's all right Tiana." Midori put her hand on the woman's shoulder. "Indeed, But allow me to answer your question." He pointed out at sea. "I am the great captain Rex Harshland, The Green Cloak! I have sailed the east blue and have made enemies of many men! My goal is to travel to the grand line and claim one piece for myself! I shall be the most free in this world! Ruler of the oceans!" Rex then pointed off into the woods. "As of now, my crew is awaiting in the woods, waiting for our moment to strike.... and building our ship... we kind of crashed here and well, we need to rebuild the ship."

Rex stepped behind the two girls and placed his arms around them. "So, how about you two join my crew! We could use your brains and well, whatever it is you do!" He smiled at Tiana.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Green Cloak Pirates​
> Tommy sighed, he had already downed his 5th bottle of Sake, and it was starting to head towards nightfall now, Rex had yet to return although knowing him, he had probably gotten himself into trouble with local nearby villagers, and as a result ended up being caged up, no reason to be concerned about his well being though, a simple cage wouldn't be able to hold Rex at bay for very long if he actually wanted to break out of it, Tommy took another swig out of his bottle of Sake, everyone was off doing their own thing right now. Alex had already reinspected the ship again to see if he could do anything while they waited for Rex, Kimichi and Ral were still talking about something, Kaidou seemed to be off from the group working on his guns, and Shaw just wasn't really being talkative at all.
> 
> ?Aaah!? Tommy sighed, ?It's way too damn quiet around here, can't someone say something to liven up the mood a little bit??



*Green cloaks - Ral*

The little talk that Tiger was having with the fishman didn?t last long, now just like Tommy said it was just too quiet around the place and for the kind of crew the Green Cloaks were, that wasn?t something good or comfortable at all."Oh man...SO BORIING!"he said already desperate because of the silence."Okay! i?m leaving, this is dead boring"he said before standing up, then he started to walk into the forest; hopefully he wouldn?t get lost again.

"Where are you going?"the young fishman asked"Wherever, I will explore the place"he said and kept walking but before he could even reach the forest a strange sound called his attention, a familiar sound that he could not remember at all where he heard that. The a strange shadow passed above the group as everyone looked at the sky just to see a giant creature coming at them"Coool!! What the hell is that?!"he said excited, as the seconds passed they were able to see clearly what the creature was, an enormous black bird similar to a crow though it?s beak was rainbow colored, some strange horns coming out from it?s head and in his eyes a very retarded look.

Ral?s face turned into a completely uninterested one"Such dumb look....so lame"he said and turned to keep his walk though from one moment to another the bird was already on them and of course searching for a prey. The eyes of the beast fixed on the red haired pirate who seemed to be the one to stand out the most due to his red hair. Instantly the   bird used it?s claw to take the fruit user"what the....OI, let me go dumbass!!"Tiger shouted as the bird started flying ignoring the words of the guy.

From the sky Ral was able to see his comrades, a couple of them surprised by what just happened, other like Kaidou still taking care of their own business as if what happened was something normal"Hey guys, save me! dammit!!"he shouted though none of them moved"Damn you!!! At least fall for the impression of a cool member of the crew being kidnapped by a giant bird!!! "he shouted though probably none of them was able to hear him anymore"Your places in my ranking of coolness are in danger!!".


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> The little talk that Tiger was having with the fishman didn?t last long, now just like Tommy said it was just too quiet around the place and for the kind of crew the Green Cloaks were, that wasn?t something good or comfortable at all."Oh man...SO BORIING!"he said already desperate because of the silence."Okay! i?m leaving, this is dead boring"he said before standing up, then he started to walk into the forest; hopefully he wouldn?t get lost again.
> 
> ...



Tommy  sighed, not a single person had responded to him at all since he asked  someone to say something, at this rate he was going to die of boredom.  Couldn't something interesting happen around here for a damn change?  Tommy knew he could be lazy, but there's a difference between being lazy  and being downright bored, and this point he wouldn't even care if a  bird came long and ended up kidnapping Ral, as long as something managed  to get him up off his ass long enough to do something, jeez things sure  could get boring without Rex being around.

"Hmm?"  Tommy arched an eyebrow as Ral got up to go walk off somewhere, "The  hell is he going?" Tommy wanted to ask that question, but never got the  chance to as a huge shadow passed over top of them, "What in the..?"  Tommy looked up to catch a glimpse at what was creating such a shadow,  however what he saw took his breath away. A giant black crow with a  rainbow colored beak and horns sticking out of it's head for a lack of  better description, "What is wrong with this place?!" Tommy shouted at  the top of his lungs, before he could say any more though, the bird  suddenly lunged down and grabbed Ral in it's claws, and started to fly  off with him. Tommy could hear Ral screaming for them to save him, and  Tommy shook his head.

"Idiot!  Can't you just burn the stupid bird with fire?!" Tommy roared as he  pulled his staff on his back, "Do I have to do everything myself around  here?! *Ultimate Broiler!*" Tommy twirled his weapon around again as a  huge spout of boiling water slammed into the bird, causing it to let out  a loud screech in pain as it let go of Ral, dropping him towards the  ground from a pretty high vantage point, "Okay, that happened to be a  very bad id.." THUD! "..ea" Tommy rushed off into the forest as the bird  began to fall towards the ground, "I don't think that moron  would die from something like that though."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2011)

The bird was hit by boiling water and then screeched in pain, that had to hut really really bad."Nice one Tommy!! Your place in the ranking will go up!!"he said before the bird let go of him, the height they were at wasn?t something he would laugh at all though."Tommy, you son of a....I think i was more safe with the giant dumb bird!!"he shouted out before falling on a tree. his body started to crash and brea some branches just to finally crash on the ground heavily.

He sat on the ground as if nothing had happened though he wasn?t right at all, a big bump on his head together with his eyes with the form of a spiral saying that he was pretty much beaten up.Seconds passed before he could regain consciousness completely."Okay now! where is that shitty bird! I will eat him!"he said starting to run deeper into the forest, his only thoughts were those about kicking the ass of the bird.

Running and dodging trees, jumping above bushes, he remained searching for the crow-like creature until the cry of the beast was caught by his ears"Aaaah! there you are!!"he shouted and then ran in the direction from wher ethe sound came from. From the shadows of the trees he ws able to see the animal trying to stand up, probably still hurt by Tommy?s attack."Found ya!! Now you will pay for trying to turn me into your food!" Ral stated and his fists started to burn with his red/orange flame. As soon as the brid saw this it stood up and tried to run though Ral stopped it?s pace with some flames"Hehehe, you think you can escape from Ral-sama after doing such thing?"......

Five minutes later Ral was dragging the body of a burned giant bird, in front of him running, was Tommy apparently looking for the guy"Hey Tommy!! i got more food!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Elizabeth Keel; Cross-dressing Disgust]​*​
 ?Oh, may I see that one?? Elizabeth says sweetly as she leaned onto the glass counter. Her bust squeezed up tightly against the low cut ?V? of her shirt as her finger traced above a fancy looking lighter that was on display with price tag of one-hundred and seventy five Beli. The Clerk, whom was more interested in her chest than the lighter, stood there red in the face sweeting bullets. His fingers nervously tapped off the glass as he visibly shook with a nervous air about him. ?Y. Yes ma?am.? He stutters, his light blue button up shirt rustles with the movement of his arm being pulled back. The red and white polka dotted bow tie he wore crooks to the side as he leans into the opened display. Elizabeth?s lips twist to a light smile as the man?s trembling fingers wrap around the small silver rectangle. She chose this store because she was too lazy to walk home, and now she was glad she did. The young man behind the counter looked nervous from the get-go. This quickly made her peg him as an easily led, and to this end her body was doing the trick. 

 ?Why thank you sir.? she states sweetly with a small wink as the lighter is handed over. The red bar that crossed the clerk?s nose glows brighter and he is forced to turn away from her in embarrassment. As the clerk dabbles with his tie she turns her attention to the lighter that was now in her possession. Her blue eyes slightly widen, it was a finely crafted Zippo brand lighter. Zippo were a rare Alabasta Brand lighter that was first invented at the turn of the century. The company itself closed shop almost twenty years ago. Her wide gaze narrows as she inspects the small device. There was no way a no named village in the middle of the east blue would have a Zippo, no way at all. This had to be a forgery.  With a click the lighter is opened and her gaze turns to the inner part of the lid, and to her astonishment the Zippo logo was stamped elegantly into the center of the lid. It was impossible to think that one of the world rarest lighters would turn up in a shit hole of a place, let alone priced almost five times less than it was actually worth. 

 ?I wonder..?? she says so quietly that the clerk didn?t hear. Her thumb traces up the side of the sleek silver surface and is gently placed on the flint wheel. ~SCHIT, SCHIT, SCH..~ with the last strike a light blue flame appears and flickers about. Liz?s eyes widen back to her original shock. It was a ?Zippo Blu? an even more rare variation of Zippo that burned butane, not the normal fluid. This increased the value almost tenfold. With a click she flips the lid back over snuffing the flame and her eyes cut back to the associate. She, while trying to contain her excitement, was almost tempted to pay the one seventy five and tax. But she wanted to see how far she could get with him.  ?This is a very nice lighter sir.? she says sweetly twisting her lips into a seductive smile.  ?A rude gentleman borrowed mine a short while back and never gave it back.? she says lowly forcing the young man to lean forward to hear her. As he strains to hear what she is saying she begins to trace circles in the glass with her finger. 

 ?And I?m new in town, and have yet to find a job to make money.? she adds to her story of ?woe? as she leans in and almost kisses the boy on the lips. This action causes the young man to leap back in surprise, but the ever present redness in his face deepens. Elizabeth smiles and gives him a wink as the hand she was tracing on the glass with moves up to her shirt. A finger hooks into the ?V? and she begins to lightly pull,  ?What?s a poor girl to do, to get a light?? she asks as she continues to pull. The clerk?s eyes were fixed on Elizabeth?s finger, well to be more precise her chest. A stream of blood started to flow from his left nostril. But the moment he realized she wasn?t wearing a bra, two heavy streams kick out as he collapses to the ground. ?Ta..t. Just take it.? He says weakly twitching with wide white eyes. With a wink and a blown kiss Elizabeth says thank you with a sweet gesture. The clerk can only cup his nose as he watches the woman turn and leave the shop. He was close to recovering when he sees her pause and turn back to him,  ?Call me.? she says holding her left hand to her head with the thumb and pinky stretched out.

This of course was redundant, as she neither had a den, den mushi nor gave him a means to contact her. But that was beside the point. It did what it was intended to do. The boy falls back to the ground and his head swirls, this would give him something other to think about then the buck seventh five he just gave away. 

Outside there was a great commotion going on, this pulls Elizabeth?s attention from the lighter in her grasp to the middle of the square, three gunshots follow the shouting that had garnered her attention. Her head pulls to the side as a line of Marines file in. They shout of a great one and that he approached. Liz?s left eye twitches though as the man they so revered appeared. She almost dropped her prized lighter the moment she saw him.  A legitimate cross-dressing Marine, and though she was no expert on World Government affairs, she would think that there were hopefully dress codes that prevented their men from parading in the streets with such disgrace. If she had any lunch in her stomach, this would have been the point she would have probably lost it as she gagged. Now a more sickly green then her tanned tone she reaches between her breasts to grab that lone Alabasta Red she pulled free earlier. Though her eyes wouldn?t pull from the atrocity that now spoke to two young women, that set on a lone bench. You know, it was the train wreck syndrome. You can?t pull you gaze away, though you know you should. 

Thankfully the two young girls ?blow? his obvious advances off, which causes the core of Marines behind the man to fall comically to the ground, this of course only causes Elizabeth to roll her eyes. Soon enough though all of it was over, the Marine Lt. Handsome was now deadest on wining these two?s love. Though Liz could see that neither of them were interested in him. He with swagger walks off to enjoy the day as he put it, with his small entourage in toe shouting his greatness. Elizabeth, however, wasn?t interested in the leaving Marines. And as she lit her smoke her gaze stayed focused on the two young girls. They had that same displaced look as she; they had to be new in town. With a puff of white smoke she closes the lighter and backs into the shadows. For some reason she felt these two could help her. She didn?t know how. But that was her gut instinct. She would just watch for now though.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> The bird was hit by boiling water and then screeched in pain, that had to hut really really bad."Nice one Tommy!! Your place in the ranking will go up!!"he said before the bird let go of him, the height they were at wasn?t something he would laugh at all though."Tommy, you son of a....I think i was more safe with the giant dumb bird!!"he shouted out before falling on a tree. his body started to crash and brea some branches just to finally crash on the ground heavily.
> 
> He sat on the ground as if nothing had happened though he wasn?t right at all, a big bump on his head together with his eyes with the form of a spiral saying that he was pretty much beaten up.Seconds passed before he could regain consciousness completely."Okay now! where is that shitty bird! I will eat him!"he said starting to run deeper into the forest, his only thoughts were those about kicking the ass of the bird.
> 
> ...



"Okay  where did Mr. Bird Food end up falling at?"  Tommy continued to run  through the forest looking for Ral, he had a general idea of which  direction he fell in, but even a rocket scientist would have had  difficulty predicting the exact spot at which he fell. Ral might have  been knocked unconscious by the fall, but there was no way he'd end up  dead from a fall like that, "I'll bet he's running through the forest  looking for that damn bird so he can eat it." He looked up at the trees,  if he had the stamina to climb those damn things he could get enough of  a vantage point to look for Ral.

Tommy  stopped to take a small breather, a moment's worth of rest would leave  more stamina for him to continue running through the forest in search of  Ral, "Why can't I be a monstrously strong bastard like those three  are?" He of course happened to be talking about Rex, Alex, and Ral,  those three made him look like a joke when it came to both physical  strength and stamina. Tommy honestly didn't even have a clue why they  let him join in the first place, he just walked onto the ship on  Bazolika Island and that happened to be the end of it. They sailed away  onto their journey towards the Grand Line, and now they ended up here on  this island in the middle of nowhere.

"I'm  only good for navigating with this piece of crap." Tommy looked at the  weapon he had made, "Damn it, something like this won't get me through  the Grand Line, I want a weapon that makes me a real fighter." Tommy  shook his head, now was not the time to be thinking negative thoughts,  "Finding Ral comes first." Tommy took off in a rush again, and after a  couple more minutes of running he finally bumped into Ral, who was  dragging the large bird behind him, saying that he found more food, "_Ah,  so in the end I really was worried over nothing._" Tommy sighed, a  heavier sigh that his usual sighs, but he turned away from Ral before  the man could see that something was bugging him, "Good thing that bird  showed up after all, let's go back and see if Shaw can turn this into  left overs."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 9, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
Sitting at a table with four other pirates Semmy was playing poker. How did he end up here you ask? Well the last time we checked in he and his little fleet of ships just sank a large marine vessel and the panda sensed a large storm approaching. 

And sadly for everyone he was right, as massive waves started rocking the ships from left to right. "Please save my men!" The panda heard as he secured his two katanas and his little bamboo stick. Looking over the ship edge he saw the Marine leader hold on to the sinking ship and plead with Semmy. Stroking his chin the animal contemplated the idea for a few seconds as his nose picked up the air. "*All right, let them on.*" His men were shocked by this act, but nonetheless they carried out the order as the winds seemed to pick up in strength with every passing second. The men all grew fearful, this was the infamous weather of the Grand Line.

But having survived one massive storm at Topsville Island due to the leadership abilities of Semmy the men hoped that the panda could save them again. "Orders Captain?" One of the man spoke up as the last of the Marine got on board. Semmy looked around and sniffed the air, trying to spot a way out, but it seemed to him that the only way they could get out of this one was if they went underwater. Sadly that wasn't an option, and so Semmy went with the next best thing. "*We go that way!*" Semmy pointed at one direction and all the men obeyed this order. Semmy was good at navigating and calculating these kinds of situations, as good as a panda could be at it. However choosing between a giant whirlpool behind them and going up against a giant tsunami, neither choice seemed particularly appealing.

So the fleet of 5 ships made their way where Semmy said they should go, and slowly but surely they fought their way through some nasty waves. The men in general managed to stay on board, and not even the Marines were washed away from the deck, though that wasn't to say that this was a weak storm. Holding the helm Semmy really had to grip it tightly if he wanted to keep the ship on course. And that same course became very evident seconds later as the crews of the ships all saw a giant wave coming at them. "C... C... CAPTAIN!!!! What are you doing!!! Not again!!!"

Thinking back to how they managed to survive the storm of Topsville the men knew what Semmy was about to do. He was about to go through that giant thing. It was crazy, it was so crazy, and all the Marines objected to this, but all the men, every single one of them seemed to support their captain as Semmy put someone on the helm. "*Just keep her steady. I'll open up a path for the ships... Oh yeah get everyone together on one ship if you want to live.*" The men couldn't quite believe what they were hearing but they knew what Semmy had in mind, so tossing a dozen ropes to the nearby ships, one coudl see the members of the Semmy pirates make their way over to the main ship one by one.

The Marines blinked in confusion. What did these guys have in mind? Were they really going to try and break through that giant wave? If so this was just suicide, but the commanding officer of the captured Marines at one point noticed Semmy walking over to the front of the ships. Men held on for dear life everywhere as the ship began to rise and the Semmy Pirates observed their captain stare down death in to the face, once more. The ship continued to rise more and more, though it was evident that slowly but surely the water had began to eat it up. "Captain! Go, the wave is eating up the ship!" All the men held on for dear life as the panda took a deep breath and pulled his leg back.

It was this or death. "*RANKYAKU!!!*" Sending forth the strongest Rankyaku that he could muster Semmy rolled his dice, and he saw the attack connect with the wave and create a big explosion. Making a small hole inside the wave the ship seemed to begin to pass through, however the window was only a few seconds big, but luckily the ship passed through. The four other ships however were swallowed up by the wave almost instantly. As the men saw that the managed to pass through the wave, they erupted in cheers at this development but what they failed to notice was that their beloved Captain Semmy was washed away from the ship.

*~ Time Skip ~
Some time later, Somewhere in the Grand Line*​
A lone panda was swimming through the dangerous waters of the Grand Line, his course? None in particular, he didn't have a Log Pose to navigate him so he just went wherever the sea took him. What happened to his crew? He had no idea. Maybe they survived the storm, maybe they went under.

Swimming in a random direction the panda being a outstanding swimmer actually managed to survive the storm on his own. With a combination of diving under massive waves and swimming where he could, the animal proved that he wasn't gonna go down easy. That was an advantage of a creature not consuming a devil fruit, during storms and situations where your ship was sinking you could swim, while they most of the time could not.

But this swimming thing actually came to an end. Floating around Semmy saw a couple birds fly and so after turning around he saw an island. "*YATZEE!!!*" Increasing his tempo like he had dials installed a very wet panda soon reached Gecko Island. Walking out to solid ground Semmy hugged and kissed it a couple of times, then he shook his fur to rid himself of the water.

And to his luck there was a town nearby, so he could get something to eat. Making his way through the town, Semmy saw a bar, that seemed to be pretty lively so he decided to go in. "*Mornin'.*" He greeted the bar tender on his way in, the human cleaning the glass opening his mouth in amazement. Did that panda just talk? The large furry pirate continued to walk in and noticed a poker table with five guys playing. "*Hmmm.*"

Grabbing one guy and tossing him back Semmy took the man's seat. "*New Player!*" And so the panda went on to earn some money for the food he so desperately needed. After all a panda could eat a whole lot in one sitting, and this was one hungry panda... Little did Semmy know that he was about to meet a very interesting fellow.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 9, 2011)

*Kurneai Island*​
?Ahhhh boys, this is the life isn't it!? Handsome laughed as he downed another cup of sake in a single go, ?Truly such a beautiful and amazing celebration is to be remembered! Now if only the legend holds true.?   They had entered a restaurant that had an old style feel to it, which   meant instead of sitting at tables and chairs, they sat on mats on the   ground with bottles of Sake brought to them while they waited for their   food.

?Legend?? One of the Marines asks Handsome, he didn't know exactly what   the Lieutenant meant by that, ?There is a legend on this island??

?Do you not know why today seems more festive than usual for an island such as this?? Handsome smirked, ?It   is said that on this date only, when the sun is almost setting, and  you  can start to see twilight, that the Kurenai Flowers on this island  let  out of a glow that is more beautiful and wondrous than anything you   could possibly see in all of East Blue.?

?R-Really?!? All the Marines looked shock, ?Even more beautiful than yourself, Handsome-sama??

?WAHAHAHAHAHA!? Handsome broke into a fit of laughter, ?I do not know if it is as beautiful as I am, the only way to find that out will be to stay here until twilight.? Handsome was handed another cup of sake, and he drank this one much slower, ?We shall see though, hmm?? Handsome looked up to notice one of his  rushing towards him, ?You seem to be in a hurry, Kazuhiko, is there some disturbance going on in town??

?No, Handsome-sama, there is actually something troubling though.? Kazuhiko took a moment to catch his breath, he had been running from the coast line, ?We were scouting the coast line just as you had asked of us, when we discovered a pirate ship.?

 ?A pirate ship, you say?? Handsome rubbed his chin, ?This is a most unbeautiful development!? Handsome sighed, ?There is no ruckus in town as of this moment, so that means they are acting peaceful, correct??

?Yes sir, the pirates do not seem to be causing any mayhem.? Kazuhiko raised an eyebrow at the man, ?Do you intend to let them get away, Handsome-sama??

?If they leave gracefully, then I have no   reason to get involved with them now. If they're on this island, it's   highly likely they're just starting their journey.? Handsome smirked as Kazuhiko went to question him, he raised a hand, ?It   is a most unjoyous occasion when one attacks innocent people, correct?   Until these pirates have done something that directly affects us, I  see  no reason to attack them while I am off duty.? Handsome laughed, ?Since   I am in such a merry mood, I'll let them off the hook and merely track   them once they leave to see what they are up to. If I see something  that  is disgraceful, then I shall at once rid the world of them in the  most  beautiful and peaceful way I possibly can.?

?Yes sir, I shall return and tell the others to stand guard.?   Kazuhiko nodded at the man, and left at once to return to the Marines   watching the Pirate Ship to stay in a hidden location until they left.

----------------------

Nadika stretched out her arms after sitting down on the bench for some   time, they had finally gotten up, and had gotten ready to move out,   however Nadika remembered something her mother told her that made her   want to stay on the island for a little bit longer, ?Hey Sakuya, what's say we stay on this island for a little while??

?What?!? Sakuya's eyes widened at Nadika, ?Are you insane?! There's Marines on this island, and you want to stay here for a little while?! Absolutely. No. Way!? Sakuya shook her head, ?Sheesh why are you such a moron Captain??

?Awww..? Nadika pouted, crossing her arms over her chest with a huff as she looked to the side, ?I wanted to see the glowing Kurenai Flowers though, I wanna stay until we can see those! Then we'll leave!?

?Ugh, there's no arguing with you when you make that face.? Sakuya sighed in defeat, Nadika always had that kind of affect on her, Sakuya smiled at the girl, ?Fine let's go find an inn to rent out for a couple of hours then.?

?Really?!? Nadika's face broke into a huge   smile as she gave Sakuya a massive hug, right in front of an entire   crowd, which served to embarrass the swordsman girl, ?Thank you!!!! I just want to see it once!? Nadika's thoughts drifted to her mother, ?_The same thing you saw, Mom. I want to see that as well._?

?Oi..oi..? Sakuya sweat dropped with a blush on her cheeks, ?C'mon, you can let go now, this is embarrassing here, we're in front of a whole bunch of people y'know.?

------------------

Nadika and Sakuya had walked for quite a few minutes, with Elizabeth still   watching the two girls from a distance while tailing them. They   couldn't seem to find an inn around this place anywhere, somewhat of a   surprising considering the size of the village, wouldn't there happen to   be an inn on this island for them to lodge in, even if only for a few   hours? Sure enough just as they both began to wonder about this, an inn   popped up right in front of them, ?Oh look, there's one!? Nadika pointed, and rushed off towards the Inn. ?Oi, wait up!?   Sakuya rushed off after the girl, she could be such a dense head some   time, however they both made it to the Inn without getting lost in the   crowd of people across the island thankfully, and as they walked inside   it wasn't hard to spot the innkeeper. The two girls walked up to her,   and awaited for her to finish her business before speaking.

?Oh! More customers!? The Innkeeper sized the two girls up, she smiled   at them both, ?You're new around here, aren't ya? You must be lodging   here like everyone else to see the show tonight.?

?Yeah, something like that.? Sakuya scratched her cheek, ?How many rooms do you have left open, by chance??

?Let's see, we have a total of about fou-? The Innkeeper happened to be   cut off by a scream, ?What the?!? The three people looked over to see  an  older woman knelt down by a passed out young child on the ground,  ?What  just happened?!?

Nadika and Sakuya dropped their stuff, and immediately ran over to the two, ?Hey, what's wrong, what happened here?!? Nadika placed her hand on the older woman's shoulder while she knelt down on one knee beside her.

?It's.. my daughter..? The mother's eyes welled up with tears, ?She has a   very rare illness.. I don't remember what the doctors called it.. but   it affects her lungs.. and makes it difficult for her to breath for    long periods of times.. sometimes to the point of knocking her   unconscious..? The mother looked up at Nadika, ?The only thing on this   island.. that can heal that illness.. is the Kurenai Powder made   from this island.. but I don't have enough to pay for that powder.. and  I  don't know how to make it myself.?

?That's horrible!? Sakuya looked down at the   girl, sure enough she seemed to be weezing in her unconsciousness,  chest  heaving to it's maximum compacity just to keep her alive, yet  this poor  woman happened to be unable to pay for the medicine needed  for her  child, ?I really wish we could..? Sakuya had been interrupted by Nadika suddenly standing up, ?Nadika??

?I'll find one for you.? Nadika smiled at the mother, who's eyes had widened considerably, ?I'll   find a Doctor on this island who will make that powder for you for   free, that's what I've decided, so that's what I'm go to do!? Nadika looked at Sakuya, ?You stay here with these two while I go look for one.?

?Right.? Sakuya nodded at Nadika, she would stay by their side until Nadika returned, ?I wish you luck, Nadika.?

?Oh thank you!? The mother looked up at Nadika with the brightest smile   she could muster despite the situation, ?I have no way to repay you for   this!?

?There's no need.? Nadika turned, and began   to walk towards the door of the Inn, determined to find a Doctor on  this  island who would make the powder for free, surely there must be  one  soul in the world who had a compassionate enough heart to do at  least  that small gesture, ?I don't believe in owing people debts anyways.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

*Gecko Island...*
Tengu stood in the back of the meeting hall, his arms crossed and his blindfolded face downcast. The staff of _The Good Samaritan_ was packed into the room. Tengu could smell Betty's distinct scent as she entered the room (a faint mix of lilac and hospital disinfectant). She spotted Tengu and joined him at the back. "Have they started rioting yet?" she asked in a low whisper.  Tengu made no reply. An air of thick tension hung in the air as they discussed the attack against the camp. Up in front stood Dr. Clover, the chief medical officer and de facto leader of the staff. He was a gray haired man in his 70's but still as spry and energetic as a man half his age. He peered thoughtfully at all the worried faces in the room, his blue eyes narrowing slightly beneath his bushy eyebrows. 

"I see only two choices before us. We leave Gecko island before this sinister band of brigands can attack us again..." 

Many heads nodded and several mutters of agreement could be heard.

Clover paused and his face hardened with the sudden resolve of a man who had spent the better part of five decades fighting death and disease in some of the most far flung places in the world. "Or...we do what we have always done in the past and stay the course. Stay and finish the job which we came here to do, to treat the sick and infirm of this island. I know what I would do."   

Betty and a few others clapped, but everyone else remained silent. A doctor stood up, one of the young ones who had recently joined the staff before entering the Grand Line. "How are we going to defend ourselves? There's more of them coming, lot's more." He turned and pointed towards Tengu in the back. "Our protector is hurt and in no shape to fight." 

Dr. Clover shifted his attention towards Tengu."What have you to say Tengu? You are the only warrior here. What are our chances?"  Blind though Tengu was, he could suddenly feel the gaze of every man and woman in the room on him.

Tengu considered the question for a few seconds, putting aside personal pride for the sake of objectivity. If he was on his own it would've been different but these people relied on him. Over the course of his months on this ship he had also formed close bonds with many of them. "You pay me to protect you, and that's exactly what I'll do...to my last dying breath if that's what it'll take. But I won't lie. In my current state I don't think I can totally protect this ship, and most importantly all the lives on it."  

The Doctor who spoke up nodded matter of factly. "Well there you go. We have no choice but to leave, for our own safety." 

Betty stepped forward. "I can fight too," she declared boldly and with a hint of indignation. "Some of you seem to have forgotten that it was me watching over your butts before Tengu got here." 

"We might be facing a small army here. No offense Betty but I think this one might be a bit out of your league," the Doctor scoffed.

"Sounds like coward talk to me," Betty retorted. "I don't know about you all, but I came here to help the people of this island, and I'm not going to let some thugs stop that. Everyone in this room swore an oath to fight disease and suffering where ever it may be. We signed up for this mission knowing all the risks that came with it, pirates, raiders, Sea Kings, storms. If some of you want to cut and run when things get a little hot, then by all means do so. Run back to your fancy medical practices and schools. Me I know where I'll be!"

Everyone stood silent at this and hung their heads in shame. Dr. Clover beamed at Betty like a proud father (he had raised Betty since the age of ten). A wry smirk formed on Tengu's lips. "I think I may have a solution..."
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​
Tengu strode through the batwing doors of the bar and paused at the threshold. The room was bustling with activity and life. Judging by the many boisterous voices quite a few were also drunk out of their gourds. The smell of cheap booze and cigar smoke was rife in the air, and oddly he could also smell the faint but unmistakable scent of damp fur. Tengu hoped to find someone here decent enough to help him protect _the Good Samaritan_ from the coming truoble, basically some hired muscle. He wasn't holding out much hope however.

He whistled loudly, a high pitched and sharp sound which caused every face in the room to turn towards him. Tengu slowly produced a bag of coins from his pocket. "I'm looking for some help with a protection job." He let the bag of coins dangle from his hand, causing the many coins inside to jingle. "Consider this and the job yours. If you're strong enough that is."   

There was nothing but silence at first, and unmistakable tension. Suddenly the chairs started to fly as a massive free for all erupted. Tengu took a step back and waited for the dust to settle and the last man to come take his prize. He had no idea it would be something other then a man.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 10, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
Playing poker for about an hour Semmy actually won quite a few things. First of all he won quite a bit of food, which he needed the most. He was hungry as any bear would be after a couple of days of swimming and floating around in the Grand Line. He also won a couple other things, nothing special but still something he knew to appreciate.

After leaving the poker table to enjoy his snack, Semmy accidentally found out that the bar tender had some bamboo on his hands, and the panda managed to convince him to sell. Oh by the way, Semmy had a weakness for fish, bamboo and sweet things. And hugs, oh he was weak against the hugs. With his snack over with he thought about his current situation. But thinking that nothing would come out of worrying he decided to do what he always does so he stood up and rubbed his stomach, he was full. So feeling re-energized the large animal was about to go ahead and start another party, intending to spend his humble winnings on booze and food but something else changed his plans.

Walking in to the fine establishment was a blind folded man, heavily bandaged up and looking like he was on a hunt. Maybe he was a bounty hunter? Oh shit, Semmy then realized, he was a damn pirate. But he could still technically treat the guy something, right? Luckily for everybody involved Tengu didn't turn out to be a bounty hunter or anything of that sort, actually he was in the need of some _man_ power and was willing to pay for it as well. Having just enough money on him for one more meal Semmy considered it. The panda watched as a battle royal began, people getting thrown in all directions and punching each other. Suddenly the panda spoke up walking towards the gang of men but actually talking to Tengu. "*What you need is Semmy power mister. Not these poker amateurs.*"

A few of the men took offense to this, they might have lost to him in poker, but there was no need to rub it in. So they wanted to kick Semmy's ass as a result. "Let's get him!" The panda just cracked a smile as he grabbed a hold of one random guy and proceeded to throw him in to a couple other guys, who upon impact were all sent through a wall and outside. Yep, Semmy had power, you couldn't deny it. A few more men that were close took notice of this and joined in on the attack, and all of a sudden it was pretty much everyone vs the panda. Wait a minute.

One, two, three... fourteen? Now this was starting to look like a god damn party. Pulling his thick arm back Semmy balled it in to a fist. "*Kuma Ken Carnival.*" Throwing a bunch of punches with both hands Semmy actually looked like a boxer and started sending men flying left and right, and before you knew it he was pretty much the only one left standing. Two other guys were up as well, but they weren't up for it after they realized how strong and skilled the panda actually was. "Hey take is easy. We give up." The man next to him, despite being injured and being one of the last ones standing nodded and simply pulled back.

Semmy looked on, oh so he won. Casually walking over injured bodies he walked over to Tengu, who still seemed to stand in the same place. Semmy sniffed the air around this guy, interesting. Blood and steel, but no malice like Dante or Famine. This guy was a different breed it seemed. "*Yo. I'm Semmy. Guess I'll be working with you.*" Bowing his head as he introduced himself the 6'7'' tall panda was noticeably taller then the 6'1'', 6'2'' Tengu. Little did the panda know that this guy wasn't your average swordsman.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

*Uccello Pirates
*


Morian was in no way going to let this rascal defeat him. His eyes, filled with determination and justice, quickly connected to the other swordman again, determined not to let him out of sight again. 

"Seems like I have no other choice.." he said, looking almost sad where he stood. He calmed his stance, standing up normally. The swords touched the ground as he relaxed his muscles. He closed his eyes. 

Ryuu, unsure what he was doing, used the oportunity to strike. 

Archey woke up. He watched Morian's stance and his eyes widened. "STOP THE FIGHT!" he screamed out. The air around Morian had begun to flicker, as if the air was being disturbed somehow.

Parrot saw the dispair in Archey's eyes. He had seen this before.


_4 years earlier ~

Bodies lay motionless on the ground in small lake of blood. Only two people still stood.

One of them was Archey, full of blood and barely standing.
The other, a man cloaked in shadow. The air around the mysterious man was flickering.

“H-how?” Archey stuttered. He looked down at the crew he was a part of at the time. The entire crew had a total of 300 million bounty. This one guy had killed them all with this one attack. How Archey was still alive was something he still pondered to this day.

“Just something I picked up when traveling the grand line. Now leave this place before I change my mind.” The mystery man said, walking off.
_
Present day ~


“SOMEBODY STOP HIM!” Archey screamed, trying to get up, but falling straight down in agony.

How did Morian know this? Had he learned it from the man that killed the crew he was in 4 years ago?

“Parrot, don’t let Ryuu attack him!” Archey yelled, pleading him to listen to him. “Please..”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

*Gecko Island: Tengu & Semmy*
Tengu leaned back calmly next to the door, observing the fracas in his own special way. Just as he expected most of them were amateurs, basically your run of the mill tough guys that you could find in any bar such as this one. A few did stand out however, and one in particular caught Tengu's attention pretty quickly. Firstly because he wasn't human. Tengu caught that right of the bat. He smelled of damp fur and bamboo, also the sea, as if he had been swimming in the ocean for quite awhile. It wasn't just his scent either. The creature was massive, bounding about the bar on padded feet.  

Tengu wasn't surprised when the bear (he had finally narrowed down his species to a bear, and judging by the bamboo smell guessed he was a Panda) spoke in a human like voice. This wasn't the first time he had encountered a talking animal. However, he was surprised when the giant panda began clearing house. Bodies began to fly left and right. Tengu sidestepped as a man went crashing headfirst into the wall. He groaned and tried to get back to his feet, stumbled, then tried again. 

"I wouldn't if I were you," Tengu told him. 

The man took Tengu's advice and slumped back to the floor. Pretty soon there were only three left, the Panda and two others. Tengu already knew the outcome. The two men left standing backed away from the Panda and gave up, apparently deciding that no amount of coins was worth this trouble. The Panda approached and introduced himself as Semmy. To Tengu he sounded like just a big kid, a big furry kid who could launch people through walls. Luckily there was a veterinarian on board _The Good Samaritan_. Tengu tossed him the bag of coins. 

"Nice to meet you Semmy. I'm Tengu. I protect _The Good Samaritan_. It's a hospital ship anchored not too far from here." 

Tengu explained to Semmy about his own injured condition, and the group of people that had attacked the camp, and how even more would be coming. "I think we've got some time before they attack again, but I'd rather be safe then sorry," Tengu said. He invited Semmy to come with him to the ship and get acquainted with the staff. Some of them would certainly get a kick out of meeting a talking panda.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 10, 2011)

"The red demon sways on the light of the moon, The black demon marches the path of doom. The white demon prays it will end soon, the blue demon craves the end, the doom." Kaidou had let this slip from his lips while cleaning his guns, an old prayer he had been taught, it was believed that this would aid in the cleaning of your gun. Praying to the Demons of Fire, Light, Darkness and Water. "Demon of flame, Guide my bullet, Demon of Light, Guide my sight, Demon of Dark, Guide my hand, Demon of water, Steady the land." 

Kimchi had over heard the prayer, though the others were more focused on Ral's exploits. "I just want to be strong." Kimchi thought to himself, taking the polearm from his back and heading into the woods. "I can't let everyone fight for me... Not anymore..." Lifting up the long pole axe, Kimchi pulls it back, "25 foot wave cutter." With a swing, he releases the slash, soon tens of trees begin to fall down in the woods, the slash flows out in a wave like pattern, slowly expanding as it flies forward.

It eliminates a row of one tree first, then a row of two, then a row of four, eight, sixteen, thirty-two... the attack stops at sixty-four. "Not strong enough..." Kimchi thought to himself, slinking away and back towards camp. The little Fishman had no idea, in terms of human power, he was amazing... But Kimchi judges himself based on the power of the royal army, he needed more if he were to join.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 10, 2011)

Shaw, having had time to think, sighed as if he had come up with a conclusion to his train of thought. Standing up, he raised his fist. *"From this day on I, Shaw Donise, will never again use my hands to fight!"* he shouted out dramaticly.

*"Also!" *he kept going, *"I will stay with this crew until the day I can meet my love once again!"* Turning to the rest of the crew that was still present, he yelled out *"THAT IS A PROMISE!"* with a big grin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 10, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

"O~iii, look look what I got here!"the red-haired pirate said already arriving to the camp, Tommy walking in front of him while he was still dragging the giant rainbow-beaked crow that tried to kidnap him not long ago. He was moving it as if the animal were just a slight as a normal person."New guy, look!!"he said pointing at Shaw and then pointed at the bird"Ya think ya can do something with this?...he looks delicious"he said already drooling. 

"Uh?, Where?s Kimchi?"he asked looking around after noticing that the fishman was not in the camp though his question was answered with the arrival of the little crew member coming from the forest."Now the only one who isn?t here is Rex, where could he be?"he said, it was actually strange for the guy to not arrive when it was time to eat, and actually the few amount of food that remained wouldn?t even be enough to fill the stomach of the captain."Oh well, more food for me".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines:* 
While Lysander went off to freshen up, Serena immediately took charge, making sure that everything was five by five with the crew and the ship. The Fleet Admiral had ordered her to make sure that no harm came to the little twerp, and so she would, with her life if necessary (not because she liked it but because it was her sworn duty). It turned out that the ship was actually pretty fearsome despite its ostentatious design. Apparently when you were the favored son of a World Noble it was a matter of course that you got the best weaponry that the Marines had to offer. The crew, however, well she wasn't so sure about them. Her first measure was to handpick seven of the toughest Marines on deck, five males and two females.

"You all saw me fly right?" she asked them. 

They all nodded.  

"It's like that Cipher Pol technique...uh..Geppou," one of them declared. 

Serena rolled her eyes and placed her hands on her hips. "Yeah, if I were a black suited goon with no sense of style," she retorted. "Don't compare what I do with that worthless fighting art known as Rokushiki." In a flash the sole of her steel capped boot was in the Marine's face (the one who had dared to compare her technique with rokushiki), hovering just a millimeter over his nose. His Marine ball cap flew off of his head as her kick generated a potent wind gust. "My art is far more noble then anything Cipher Pol employs. It's called Red Leg." 

She slowly lowered her long leg back to the floor and made eye contact with all seven of them. "So who wants to learn?" Serena grinned as they all eagerly raised their hands. At that moment Lysander returned to the deck, and instantly the seven Marines assembled before her ran towards him like fawning little sycophants, singing his praises. Serena facepalmed. "This is going to take some work..." 

She was quite surprised when Lysander declared that they would be taking a detour. Apparently something lit a fire under his ass to go after some high bounty pirates rather then sailing towards their assigned location. Serena stepped forward as Lysander proclaimed himself the future greatest Admiral in history. Which in her opinion was about as likely as Gold Roger returning from the grave. She grabbed the nobleman gently by the arm and motioned him away from the grunts. "May I speak with you in private for a second your lordship," Serena said in a low but respectful voice, escorting him away before he could even respond. She did this because she didn't want to be seen questioning one of his decisions in public, but apparently some of these buffoons got into their thick skulls that she was actually looking for a very different kind of alone time. As soon as they entered the corridor, Serena's demeanor changed. It took all of her willpower to remain as tactful as possible. After all, this man could theoretically have any citizen of the World Government executed for no other reason then his personal whim.  

"With all due respect sir I don't think that this is such a good idea. This squad isn't ready to engage a high bounty pirate crew." she said. Serena's face became gravely serious. She thought of her younger brother, a Marine prodigy. His dream had been to become the worlds greatest Admiral. He also took a detour once to go after a pirate, and came back in a pine box. "You'll be putting your life in danger. Just ask yourself if it's worth it. Are you doing this for ego or true justice?" If he could honestly tell her that he was doing this for justice then Serena would let him go forward, against her own better judgement. If not, well then she'd just have to hog tie him herself if necessary, and keep him that way until they got to Arabasta. She didn't care if she got demoted all the way back to Ensign and sent back to the East Blue to peel potatoes for the rest of her days. It was a lot better then being executed for failing to protect the life of a World Noble.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 10, 2011)

*Broken Sendo.*

He walked in an unpredictable zig zag, his feet seemingly a different entity to the rest of him. Despite his complete insanity, this was done quite on purpose and had now become habit. The bizarre walking made him impossible to hit with a gun. He'd had some close calls; a few grazes and a flesh wound or two, but never anything more than his extremities.

He strolled on and in quite comedic fashion, fell down a manhole. Iron Tower had a vast network of large sewage tunnels that Sendo had memorized.

"Ahhh the fresh scent of...poooo" he said as he stepped through the sludge. "This city needs an enema! So does that Prince." Sendo had decided that his shocking twist of todays episode was to kidnap the Prince. Oh he'd get so mad! Great drama!

Unfortunately he couldn't use the path on the side as the rats were using it. The Rat walkway. Not for humans. He wished they were a tad more reasonable but this was their city and its just rude not to follow their customs. Thankfully he was only knee deep in filth so it wasn't like the week he got lost and had to almost swim through it.
He then had a flash of brilliance. "Hyaaah!" He shouted dramatically and activated his devil fruit powers of restoration. It worked, much to his delight. He was now surrounded in bread, chicken, beer and wine; though the drinks simply remained flowing on the floor in the absence of a bottle - but he could smell it and it was a tad more bearable than poop. The rats descended on the feast, but Sendo frowned at them

"No!" As a few were about to dig into their banquet, the food was turned back into the digested waste, causing the rats to squeal in horror. "You wouldn't let me use the walkway. Yes, I'm being petty but what do you expect?"

Sendo grinned and picked up a cupcake. "My my, I have the most wonderful idea for a gift for the prince. Or at least that brain dead Guard. Oh I hope Clemens is there!"

The shaggy man looked up and nodded. ?Yep, this is the spot.? He pulled out a small piece of stone and laughed. 


*The Palace. *

The servant who had informed Dante of Sendo?s arrival was still scrubbing the carpet, trying to get the blood off. Then, though he was on all fours, he struggled to maintain his balance, such was the tremors that besieged the palace.

?What?is??? he shouted when a huge tower smashed through the floor. Not just any tower, this was the East Wing Tower that was undergoing reconstruction. For some reason, it was now jutting out of Prince Dante?s bedroom. The servant steadily got to his feet in amazement and out from the window of the tower was the face of the man responsible.

?S-Sendo!?? 

?Ah ah, now before you run off screaming for the guards, you should know that I have a rather large sword pointed at your head which I am about to restore, unless you tell me where the Prince is. Just to be clear, I'm going to stab you in the head with a sword. ?

?H-he?s in the Palace courtroom.? The servant said. He was absolutely not going to die for that man.

?Good show. Toodles. Here have a cupcake.? Sendo tossed him the cake which the servant caught and with that the Tower disappeared back down the hole.

The servant looked down at the hole and was hit by the stench of the sewer. ?Ugghh!? the cupcake also changed its texture suddenly in his hands and he looked down to see a nicely formed turd in it. ?Aaaah!!? he threw it across the bedroom and ran to his home.


*The Palace Court *

Sendo (henceforth known as RK Sendo) had just got to the part about the Strawhat Pirates when there was a massive explosion coming from the North, where Dante?s bedroom was located. He immediately looked to RK Sendo.

?What? It wasn?t me.? He said holding up his sea stone hand cuffs. RK Sendo then felt something at his feet, a tremor that was getting more and more powerful. On instinct he dived to the left just as the massive tower came jutting through the floor.

?I wasn?t invited to this party so I crashed!? a very familiar voice rang out. Of course it was foreign to RKS as no-one really knows what they sound like, ?But I did bring some party food. Enjoy!?

Food was then hurled at the guard and their bewilderment soon turned to horror as it transformed in midair and the brown gunk splatted on their faces.

?Ahahaha! This is the best idea I?ve ever had. Prince Dante! You are officially kidnapped by order of King Sendo, ruler of the junkyard!?

The crazy man leaped out of the window of the tower and for the first time saw his doppelganger. Both men stared at each other for an extremely long time.

?I got it!? the crazed Sendo said tapping his head, ?Finally! A stunt double! Jeez, I was getting sick of doing my own stunts. Right my good man, go forth and kidnap the Prince!? he ordered RK Sendo

?Uh?Kidnap the?no. Are you?me?? he said peering at his double

?Noooo. You are me, there?s a difference. I?m the main actor of this here production and you are the stunt double and?oh. You have those pesky cuffs on. Oh Mr guard, if you would be so kind as to??

?ENOUGH!? Dante slammed his hand down, having quite enough of this. ?What are you all waiting for? Get the pair of them!? 

?Oh yay. Hey don?t touch my stunt double!? crazed Sendo yelled, immediately unleashing his swords attached on his wrists and impaling the guards head. Crazed Sendo littered the floor with rubble from his knapsack and soon the palace courtroom was a bloodbath. Swords, knives, huge boulders, bathtubs, all restored and all killed with no mercy. 

?You?you killed them?? RK Sendo stammered, unable to understand how he was able to restore the items without touching them. One such example was a small pebble he threw above the guards which suddenly turned into a massive boulder, crushing them horribly.

?Oh don?t worry, it?s just a play. Their roles in it are over.? There was a frightening madness in his eyes. 

?Who are you..?? RK Sendo whispered. Before he could answer several more men came rushing in, along with the marines.

?Crap, I knew I forgot something. The escape route??  The crazed man said as he looked at the mass of people. "Yeah, that would be real good right about now. Anyone want a cupcake?"


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 10, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

As the group headed up the trail, Tip pointed over to a couple tall trees to their right. *"Yep, those are the two. I hid my whole stash of gunpowder up there."* Tip hopped off of Shingo and approached the trees. 

Grummon wasn't to far away from the group, walking behind the others. Tip started to climb up one of the trees as Grummon and the others waited down in the woods. "He can sure climb for a little guy." Shingo said when he suddenly noticed something odd, that caught Dapper's attention as well. "What's that?" Shingo asked pointing over at a large wall hidden by several vines. Dapper hopped over to the wall and cleared some of the plants out of the way. "Hmm, that's odd. Doctor, have you ever noticed this?" Dapper called to Tip, who was unloading the barrels from the tree branches. *"What? Just a moment fellows, I'll be down in a minute."*

Dapper examined the stone wall closely. "It looks pretty old alright. Perhaps some kind of tomb left behind by previous occupants of the island?" 

_"Grrraaarrrr!"_ Grummon growled as a gunshot was suddenly heard from down the trail. The sound sent Tip falling out of the tree, and onto the ground. *"Da-oof! What the heck was that?"* 

*"Gyeheheheheheheheheh."* A familiar voice came from the bushes further down the trail. Lynch came walking out of the woods holding a rifle, and was accompanied by at least 20 other men. *"I finally got ya."* 

Dapper approached the group of men. "Mr. Lynch? What are you..." He turned to see that Grummon's back leg was bleeding. "Wait, what's going on?" Lynch lifted an eyebrow at Dapper and the other Phoenix Pirates. *"Oh, it's you guys, huh? Get outta the way. I gotta finish that dang thing off."*

"What are you talking about?"

*"That dog!"* Lynch pointed at Grummon. Tip got back to his feet. *"Oh no. I didn't think he'd find Grummon out here..."*

*"That dog's a Saber Hound. That's a rare breed. One of the last few remainin' of his kind, ya know. You have any idea how much money that thing's pelt is worth?"* Tip stepped in front of Grummon, between Lynch and his prize. *"Lynch, stop this right now! You already have killed every other Saber Hound on this island. I've domesticated him and I've been taking care of him for the last few years. Can't you let this one go?"*

*"Outta the way there, doc. No way am I turnin' down a prize like this."* 

*"You aren't taking this one."*

Lynch frowned and aimed his gun at Tip. *"Fine then!"* Dapper panicked and turned to the others. "Shingo!" The muscle bound boxer quickly jumped into action, charging forward like a bull, and sending several of the hunters flying in one blow. Lynch darted out of the way and pointed his gun at Shingo. *"You too!"* He was about to fire, when Dapper suddenly sunk his talons into Lynch's face. *"Gyaaaah!"* Lynch fired his gun in all directions as he tried to pull Dapper off his face. 

*"Agnes!" * The large vulture suddenly came down and smacked Dapper off of her master. She screeched as she flew after Dapper, who quickly flew into the trees. The wall of the strange temple had been hit with several of Lynch's gunshots, and it started to crumble...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 10, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower
> 
> Braska Hextor
> ​*As the Knight continued towards the dock the feeling of regret weighed upon his shoulders more heavily. He had just spoken with Rynia, the woman he killed, he had ben so blinded by seeing her that he completely lost any sense of logic he had. He had been no more than as he was back in Shinpou, a gentleman attempting to impress a woman he liked. That woman had died. Rynia was dead. He had spoken to her. It still all made no sense to him, jibberish, as if this was no more than a dream. The urgency to return to his friends grew larger, needing answers from Clemens was something he could not continue thinking without. The mans mind ached from confusion and his heart strings stung from the sight of his love. He needed to get away as fast as possible, but yet he wished to stay forever. Such thoughts tormented his mind to gravely. Braska did his best focus back on his destination and quickly made haste back towards the docks.
> ...



Baska and Lucy made their way to rescue Sendo. As they darted down a discreet alleyway suddenly a swathe of brown cloaked figures appeared in front of their path. The one in front was massive, almost filling up the entire alleyway with his width. He raised two meaty hands, palms outward towards Braska, gesturing for him to stop, but also showing that he meant no harm.

*"We would like to talk to you good sir,"* the large figure said in a gruff voice. 

He quickly flung away his hood, revealing the face of a man who in Braska's world was feared by a good many pirates (and even more innocent civilians), not to mention a certain red headed comrade of Braska's. 

*Zane Garrick 
Ex-Marine
Revolutionary Captain *

He offered Lucy a gentle smile that belied his hulking nature, then locked eyes with Braska. *"Forgive me and my men for spying, but it seems that you have business with the powers that be of this island. We would like to help you. You see I've also got business with a certain Captain Clemens."* 

_Elsewhere on the Dark Justice..._
Clemens sat in the plush leather chair that was hers, and yet wasn't, in an exquisite office that belonged to her, but really didn't. She stared at the many medals and citations on the wall that she had earned, and yet hadn't. Of particular note was a letter of commendation from _Fleet Admiral Aihato_. Clemens shuddered at the thought of a world where that cruel woman was in charge of the Marines. She turned towards her supposed assistant, Ensign Phoenix D. Rose. The girl stood patiently by the door, if a little confused by her commanding officers uncharacteristic behavior.  

"I've been a very busy girl haven't I?" Clemens said with a bittersweet smile. 

Ensign Rose nodded. "You bet Ma'am. You're the youngest Captain in the Marines, and you've busted up whole bunch of pirates, really bad guys..." Rose paused and bit her lower lip with slight hesitation. 

"But?" 

"Well..." 

"Permission to speak freely Ensign. You have nothing to fear from me." 

"A lot of people tend to die when you go after the bad guys. A lot of good people." Rose said this with a hint of sadness, as if she had seen such things firsthand. 

Clemens nodded. She knew that haunted expression very well. They were on a first name basis as a matter of fact.  _Is this what I would've become if I had stayed in the Marines?_ She shook her head. _No, because this Clemens didn't go through what I went through. At best we're just opposite sides of the same coin._ Clemens stood up and gestured at the closet in the back, a walk in too by the looks of it. Captain Clemens seemed to be doing very well for herself.  "It's time I got changed and we head out."

"Yes Ma'am!" Rose exclaimed chipperly. 

Ten minutes later Clemens disembarked *the Dark Justice*, Rose bouncing along behind her. She looked very sharp in her Marine suit and officers trenchcoat, looking exactly like this worlds Captain Clemens, who also seemed to have a taste for form fitting suits that accentuated her curves. Once she would've given anything to wear a high officers uniform, but now, well now she just felt weird. Clemens wasn't sure exactly what she would do once she got to the palace and found Sendo. She hoped they could just make a quick getaway.  

"Please be there Braska..." she mumbled under her breath.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2011)

Vergil said:


> *The Palace. *
> 
> The servant who had informed Dante of Sendo’s arrival was still scrubbing the carpet, trying to get the blood off. Then, though he was on all fours, he struggled to maintain his balance, such was the tremors that besieged the palace.
> 
> ...



Gigantic mirrors suddenly materialized all around the chamber, covering the walls, the high vaulted ceiling, and even the battered floor under their feet. Dozens of reflections of Captain Beverly Clemens appeared. She stared from one Sendo to another, clear confusion evident on her face, and disgust that there were two of these vermin crawling the earth. 

"And now our female lead enters the scene. Though you're a little late I think!" Sendo declared. He sent dozens of restored blades and projectiles flying at the mirrors all around him. They melted into the mirrors and passed through the many reflections of Beverly. Each reflection smiled. 

*"Here's your cupcake you foul little cur,"* Beverly told the demented version of Sendo. All of the reflections spoke as one, creating an echo effect. *"Reflection!"* Sendo's own projectiles blasted through the mirrors, turning the entire chamber into a storm of flying debris. Two hands grabbed both of the demented Sendo's legs and pulled him downwards. In a flash of light he disappeared. The remaining Sendo, he of the 17 Million bounty, staggered about in confusion and dove for cover. Beverly's face appeared through the reflective surface just in front of Sendo and regarded him with profound antipathy and disgust. 

*"I don't know how or why there are two of you, but I don't care. So why don't you join your shit besotted twin in hell!"* 

Before Sendo could answer, the world seemed to drop out from under him as he plummeted through a black void. Then he was out again and came to a crash onto a cold stone floor. The other Sendo was already there, now robbed of his junkyard rubbish. They were in a seastone lined cell, built specially for devil fruit users like themselves. 

Beverly reappeared in the palace chamber. With a casual wave of her hand the mirrors disappeared. She turned towards Dante and bowed low to the ground, making sure to show off a good view of her cleavage. *"I've deposited those troublesome little ants into one of the cells,"* she told him. *"Please tell me that we can execute them now?"* She was a woman of simple pleasures and didn't want to even speculate about the significance of there being two Sendo's. She just wanted them dead and gone.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line

Lysander Sa?lis*​
In the moment of the World Nobles glory, standing ahead of his crew and commanding them to do his bidding Serena, the other Lt. Commander who joined his mission gently took hold of his arm and requested a moment alone with him. Most World Nobles would have gone into a fit that a lesser being had touched them without permission, but not Lysander, he went into a different type of craze. His eyes formed into love hearts as he came to a quick and baseless conclusion. The whisper of alone and the leading him from the deck after hearing him being so commanding could only mean one thing. This woman had finally fallen for him as he predicted she would. Lysander straightened his back and did his best to appear as appealing as possible, wearing a one sided smirk and curving up one brow. Appealing, supposedly. When they came to a halt in one of the ships hallways Serena spoke her true thoughts about the mission being a tad too early for the crew of their level, tactfully not including the World Noble himself. Upon realising the Lt. Commander had not called him into private to be seduced he quickly change his demeanor, coughing into his hand and shuffling a few times to regain some composure. 

?I see.? It took a few moments. ?Ego? I don?t know what you?re talking about. A man like me does nothing for his ego, I see myself as rather modest in fact.? Lysander slipped past her and gazed out of a window along the hallways wall, a viewing of the open blue of Grand Line. 
?This world is littered with filth that arrogantly stroll around the waters doing whatever they please without being subject to the World Governments fist. If I can go out there and bring down just one pirate, I would know I have made a difference to the world, made it a better place. My mission to Alabasta is simply a check up of a few problems that have been brought to the attention of the World Government, nothing of great note I think, but these pirates, as dastedly as they are, are within my reach. I can not let them escape!? As he spoke facing the window he smiled slightly. Of course it was for his glory and ego, he wanted to bring down some pirates to prove he was a man worth of being a high ranking marine. Titles and ranks were everything to men like him. The World Noble, A Saint was something he was born with, it was in his blood. Yet a marine Admiral was a power very few men were able to grasp. Never had there been a World Noble and Admiral as one. He wanted to be the first of something. After hiding his smile he turned back in a flourishing motion to face his comrade, a gloved hand ran over his hair and flicked back strands of blonde hair as he did.
?And yourself. I think you would prefer a little violence over a boring voyage back and forth from Alabasta no? If my men are not up to the challenge yet then we shall deal with those cretins ourselves. You can train some of my men on the way as well, it will keep them active and prepared. Fufufufu.?

Before he intended to return to the deck Lysander decided that this was the best time to make his move. The World Noble let to lean on the wall of the ships interior with one arm though accidently slipped down the side, something he quickly fixed by raising his arm again, taking a few moments to find the right place to his elbow. 
?So~ Lt. Commander Serena. How do you like my ship so far. Perhaps if you find yourself wishing a tour, I can show you my quarters with wine...? Somehow this was supposed to be alluring. Of course most women he tried this on ignore his lack of charm and simply followed the scent of ridiculous amounts of beli in the possession of this man. It was not that he was not handsome, he in fact was but his arrogance, dark nature, and stupidity and sometimes vileness were off putting. At the end of the day he was a coward and a snake with a title.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor​*
As the knight sprinted through the town, much in few of the people who gaze him odd looks and even retreated into their homes to avoid being caught up in whatever was about to go down. It was not long in his advance towards the huge iron tower in the centre of the city before a man came before him with his arms raised and a rather sullen look upon his features. While he did not have much time to waste he decided to come to a halt to see what this man either wished or intended. The large cloaked man before him pulled down his hood upon the knight stopping and spoke of wishing to have a word. Braska nodded softly, a hand resting on the hilt of the Tenderizer at his hip more out of habit than caution. The giant of a man flashed a smile towards Lucy who hung to Braska?s shoulder, the young girl offering a small smile back in return. He was a rather large and intimidating man yet his manner betrayed his appearance, he seemed more like a gentle giant than anything else. 
*"Forgive me and my men for spying, but it seems that you have business with the powers that be of this island. We would like to help you. You see I've also got business with a certain Captain Clemens." *Captain Clemens, the second Clemens that was present here. Something along those lines, it was still all a bit confusing. The knight nodded once more as he pondered his offer of help, he did not wish to get others harmed in his attempt to rescue Sendo and find wherever his Clemens was but if they had an agenda of their own as well then he could tell them no.
?Very well. If you have been spying on me you know I intend to break into this tower and rescue one of my crew.? Zane Garrick nodded in return, a brief look of worry on his face.
*?How did you intend to get in??* He asked. Braska, with the utmost seriousness in his voice and on his face answered to what he believed to be completely sensible as well as honourable. 
?I was going to go through the front door.? The ex-Captain blinked, a sweat dropped slipping down the back of his head at the thought of such recklessness. He had to help this man not only for his business with Captain Clemens.
*?I know another way into the tower, perhaps a safer route. Together, we could get into the tower and see about freeing your friend.? *It seemed like a fair plan. After a few more words of who they were passed between them the pair met up with Zane?s men before making their way a little less obviously towards the Iron Tower.










​
At the base of the tower the number of guards and marines came much more apparent. Braska still felt he could have stormed his way in if it meant to save his friends but this other idea of being a bit sneakier would be beneficial. The group snuck under the shadow of a building and came to a small hole in the base of the tower that had been hidden by several crates and other objects. 
*?We can get through here and make our way up through the tower. We must be cautious of Captain Clemens and her marine force, as well as the Royal Guard here, they are both frighteningly strong.?* The knight of Shinpou took note of the names as the group made their way through the hole in the tower and entered the complex. Once on the other side they found themselves in the basement of the tower. One of the men working under Garrick pulled out a small map and peered over it.
?W-well? we?re literally at the very bottom of the tower. The prison where your friend will be likely residing, if not executed yet, will be-? The man was cut off by Braska quickly turning in his direction and barking out.
?What did you say!?? The map holder jumped at the sudden loud noise, leaving the explanation to Zane Garrick. The giant of a man gave a hesitant look to his men; he knew the cruelty of Captain Clemens all too well.
*?Captain Clemens is a woman who does not waste any time. If she had it her way your friend would be executed, we can only hope there is some time left.? *The Revolutionary frowned deeply and turned his attention to the map, looking to the point labelled prison. There was no time to waste. If Sendo?s life was on the balance due to the World Government there was no way in hell he would allow it to be taken. It seemed whatever world they were in there was always a government with no regard for human life. Braska turned to his newly acquired allies.
?I must go then. I shall not wait and allow my friend to die in a place like this. My actions shall cause a distraction which shall allow you to make your move without being discovered. We shall meet up at this point once both our objectives are complete so we may make our escape however if you find yourself in trouble I will do whatever I can to come to your aid.? Before anymore could be said the armoured swordsmen turned on his heel and dashed through the basement and up the stairs.

The tower was as large on the inside as it was on the outside. Braska sprinted down the long corridors with one hand on his swords hilt and the other being thrust backwards and forwards in motion with his running. Ahead of him two men, less armoured yet more regal, stepped out into the corridor as if on patrol. They blinked rather shocked to see an intruder already inside the tower without any sort of warning and quickly pulled two large halberds into a fighting position.
?We are the Royal Guard. Lay down your arms and accept death!? One roared out. They accepted no disobedience in their presence; they were the most respect and feared men on this island who protected the Royal family. Bar Captain Clemens and her personal men, naturally. Just as the royal guard finished his demand of the knight of Shinpou there was a burr of a movement, the swordsmen suddenly moving out of their perception and reappearing directly in front of the woman who had spoken. He slammed sideways into the front of the guard, his shoulder crashing into the mans? body which sent him flying down the corridor until he smashed into a wall upside down. The second guard took a moment to realise what had actually happened and raised his halberd into the air. 
?Don?t get cocky intruder!? The blade came down surprising fast over the head of the swordsmen, however with a jolt of his body he moved slightly to the left and avoided the crushing blow. At the same time his hand ripped the Tenderizer from it?s sheath and cut upwards which sliced the halberd in half. The guard gasped as he stared at the tip of his broken weapon, his back finding the wall behind him. The feeling of a blades tip pressed up against his neck.
?I apologise.? Braska said sternly. His expression was hard and stony; this man clearly had no intention of nonsense. ?The prison, point me in the right direction.?


----------



## Noitora (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Grand Line

Hornet Havoc​*
The Bro Pirate Captain thrust both arms into the air in an excited fashion; the journey was really going to get wild. A world of crazy adventures and fights that normal people could not even comprehend. It was a thrilling thought. Hornet loved the unexpected and the crazy, it just made an adventure all that more fun. This was a factor almost immediately occuring the moment they entered Grand Line. Not long after the crew pushed themselves back t otheir feet and came back to their senses did Pierre notice something behind the ship. After informing his Captain, the dark skinned man wandered over and crossed his arms as he gazed over the back of his ship. One hand rose from his crossed arms and ran over his chin in thought. Before he could come to a conclusion Mathias, who was once again at the helm, spoke out.
*“We’re in Grand Line now, so we have to be more careful. We don’t know if that is a friend or foe just yet.”* It was a logical point, but logic was not what Hornet worked with. He rapper threw his head back in laughter before posing for his rap.
*“Hey, Hey, Hey, yoooo~ We’re the Bro’s and we’re gonna shoooo~ow~ Hos-pi-ta-li-ty~  Ain’t that the key~!” *His arms thrust about in his rapping manner as he rapped, still as awful as always. The Smiling Bear came to a halt and waited for the raft to catch up.

Once the raft had caught up with that large ship a ladder was thrown over the side to allow whoever was aboard access to the ships deck. It may have been a bit eerie at first due to know welcome, simply a ladder being offered but it was there none the less. Once the girl had clambered up the ladder the full crew came into few. At the front and closest to the ladder stood Captain Hornet Havoc with his large arms crossed and eyes hidden by a pair of goggle-shades. Not far from him was Pierre, the blonde gunslinger cowboy almost part of a welcoming committee. The Demon cat Katsuo stood across the ship with his massive sword over his tiny lap being polished, paying little mind to the new arrival. Kali had been hiding until he saw who had been sailing the small raft, realising it was a young girl and not an evil cut throat coming to behead him, while Mathias remained upon the helm rather stern faced and focused.
*“Yo!”* The tall black skinned Captain said to the girl. *“I’m Buzzin’ Hornet and this is ma ship~ We’re headin’ inta Grand Line you’re welcome ta join for the trip~” *Hornet once again rapped happily, the crew were used to his awfulness by now. Once hearing her own name and purposes for sailing after them there was little time for small talk as Kali who had been hurling over the rail due to the bump of his head suddenly began to wave his arms yelling.
“Captain! Captain! There’s someone else in the water!” He called out loudly, his hand thrusting over the side of the ship. Captain Hornet strode over and peered off the side to see a young cloaked woman over the wreckage of a ship, unconscious. 

The woman was soon pulled onto the deck, Pierre completing a few checks to see if she lived or not, and luckily she was. 
*“Ain’t a place to go swimmin~” *The rapper said as he looked over the poor woman. Mathias shook his head, now with the group. The woman was dressed in rather regal clothing, hidden by a large cloak covering her body. She had jewelry as well that appeared rather royal. Whoever this woman was, she must be rather rich. Kali’s eyes began to light up with beli signs. 
“Maybe saving her will get us a big reward!” The navigator said rather slyly for a man like him. Hornet chipped in, though with his own idea of a reward, his arm slumped over Kali's shoulder as he spoke.
*“If she’s famous I could perform with her, show my talents to the world~!” *The woman was tended to however, given a blanket and pillow while they prepared to move her to the inside for warmth. Off in the distance a large ship came closer and closer, an armoured man upon the deck standing 10ft tall with a large gun on his right arm. He could feel it. Today was the day he earned his place in the ranks of_ ‘That man’_.


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 11, 2011)

*Dio Brafa
Elfman's Point; Grandline*

_"Captain!"_ yelled out a young marine who ran down the corridors of the teal colored base, Zig zagging past his fellow men he almost knocked down a few on his frantic path. Dio Brafa turned around, The entire side of his left faced was marred with a huge deep and tunnel scar that left his eye mangled beyond repair. Stretching outwards to the tip of his jaw the scar was definitely the most recognizable thing about him.

His hairline receded just beyond the tips of his ears however the rest was tied up into several braids that overlapped one another breaching past the back of his knees. He wore a black "justice" navy coat with golden shoulder pads at the top, underneath he wore a dark blue suit with white pin stripes and black snake skin shoes. His mouth full of chewing tobacco he spat out a huge black glob of tar at the floor. "What is it rookie?" He asked in a raspy voice.

_"It-It's Yuubran sir, Apparently his ship and crew have been completely destroyed at the hands of the pirate in the calm belt. He was on his way towards Impel Down to deliver a message regarding the new ship of prisoners when he was raided by an all female crew!" _The young rookie excluded shaking in his boots as he saluted his superior whom he admired.

"What?! Who was it, Those damn Kuja Pirates?" The captain asked having past trouble with the women from amazon lily._ "No sir! Apparently it's Tsubihime Engetsu's crew!"_ The boys words came as a surprise to the old marine, He had not heard her names in several years having decided to play it quite after her disastrous injuries at the hands of the vice admiral. "Where is she heading to?" 

_"Sir our navigators believe after charting her course that she is heading towards the island of Circus Noir in the calm belt"_ He said one more time trying to be maintain a tough composure to impress him. "Very well, I'll handle this myself personally. Get my ship ready I'll head out as soon as possible, Tell my crew anyone who isn't ready by the time will be left behind" He said turning around making sure to prepare for battle.

*Tsubihime Engetsu
Entrance to Circus Noir; Calm Belt*

"Where is it I Can't spot that damn Island anywhere?!" exclaimed a skinny tan navigator, her hair falling down to her neck she wore various necklaces and jewelry but despite her girly outfit always seemed to sport a scowl on her face. *"Are you sure we're at the right place?"* Another navigator asked as she pushed her pencil towards her bottom lip while in thought.

"You can't just dock at Circus Noir" The head navigator said pushing her falling ruby red glasses with the tips of her fingers. She had long golden blond hair tied up in a pony tail with hazel brown eyes. She wore a lab coat with the marine symbol covered with "The Harlots" insignia with a business black shirt and skirt underneath it._* "What do you mean?"*_ asked her team of navigators.

The navigator shot them a devilish smiled and winked. "You'll see". 

*"HOLD ON!"* The veteran crew yelled out knowing what to expect, The ship rocked violently sending the younger rookie members flying every which way. Clouds rolled past their view as the ocean now hanged directly above them. *"WHAT THE!!!"* Cried out the rookie crew seeing their lives flash before their eyes. The mast nearly snapped by a trapped seaking whose neck could barely keep up with the swirling current.

*"WE'RE IN A WHIRLPOOL!!!" *

The rapid waters ripped at the boards of the ship, Cannons we're sucked out by the force of the vaccum and pieces of the sail went flying everywhich way. "AHHH!" Yelled out one crew member as she nearly went flying into the hungry waters. Grabbing her by the wrist Tsubihime smiled. "Got ya" She said causing hearts to form in the young girls eyes. "You're a Godsend Lady Tsubihime"

Yanking her down she anchored her to ship. "Here it comes!" Warned the navigator as the whirlpool now pointed upward, Sunlight breached the dark waters as the sky became visible once more. Now hundreds of feet over land the island was now in full view. With a tent like castle in the center the bustling city of Circus Noir had finally shown it self. *"WHERE HERE!"* Yelled out the veteran crew.

*"WE'RE GOING TO DIE!"* The rookies thought as the ship plummeted.

Grinning Tsubihime looked at the city "That treasure is mine"




​


----------



## Kuno (Sep 11, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*

'Alright?!  I don't think it is alright!' Tiana screamed in her head, her body jerked when Midori put a reassuring hand on her shoulder, it wasn't the woman but the situation that caused Tiana's heart to skip.  “The Green Cloak?”  The only thing she had ever heard of the Green Cloaks is what had been written in the article that Midori had shown her.  Her fist tightened around the paper 'How I wish I could remember things!' her mind screamed as she looked at him.

“In the woods?” Tiana mumbled and looked toward the trees behind her, imagining red eyes gleaming out of the shadows.  “Wait...You don't have a ship?”  Tiana's heart sunk, she was sure he would have  some type of ship.  “Damn it.”  Again she mumbled rather than blurting.  Even in her disappointment she couldn't have fathomed what came next.  

When the man's arm dropped across her shoulder her face went from pale to red, back to pale then into a crimson.  “I...uh...I can...heal...”  She swallowed feeling the heat in her face but unable to do anything about it.  “But...what good is...that if you don't have...a ship...”  Tiana stammered out and rubbed her arm.  She thought about moving out from under his arm but then remembered the ease in which he had escaped his prison and only hoped that she hadn't bit off more than she could chew.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 11, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Uccello Pirates
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Upon hearing Archey's plea, Ryuu changed his course of action. Instead of rushing in head on, Ryuu instead propelled himself higher into the air and geared up to attack. Wind was gathering around his legs.

Morian was perfectly calm as he took a deep breathe. Distance won't save you




> ?SOMEBODY STOP HIM!? Archey screamed, trying to get up, but falling straight down in agony.
> 
> How did Morian know this? Had he learned it from the man that killed the crew he was in 4 years ago?
> 
> ?Parrot, don?t let Ryuu attack him!? Archey yelled, pleading him to listen to him. ?Please..?



Parrot looked at Archey with confusion, but there was nothing he could do in this situation. Both men were set on settling this battle, and only one could be left standing. Tenryuu Rankyaku Soga!!!! by making full use of his amplified state, Ryuu had created a new technique. By utilizing the wind generated around his legs and his increased strength, Ryuu was able to use his own variation of the rankyaku technique, unleashing two massive air compressed blades that connected in a cross manner.

As Ryuu unleashed his technique, so did Morian HYOOOO!!! but at the last second, something or someone had jumped in the way. What!?

*BOOM!*

There was a large cloud of smoke after the attacks seemingly collided. Did you guys see that? Snipe could tell if what she saw was real or not. Everything happened so fast. No, it couldn't have been. . .

Couldn't have been what?

As the smoke started to clear, there was another presence standing in front Morian. R-Raven!? this came as a shock to the entire crew. The captain had finally woken up

As Raven stood, both of his palms were smoking. One from blocking Ryuu's attack and the other from stopping Morian's. As the traces of wind from Ryuu's attack dissipated from his palm, so too did the diamond encrusting. Raven then proceeded to dig in his ear with his pinky. What's with all the noise? A guy can't even get a decent rest with all this commotion. While Raven seemed to be acting nonchalantly, he still had Morian's sword in a vice grip, with his other diamond encrusted hand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights*
Watching Braska on his noble quest brought a tear to Garrick's eye. *"How noble, to see a man go to such lengths for his nakama..."* It reminded him of his days as a Marine, when he lead _Taskforce Moral Justice_, as it was then called. He suddenly began crying. Right on cue one of his men produced a guitar and began strumming a gentle tune. Garrick wiped the dribbling snot from his nose and began to sing, a sound that might wake the dead on a quiet day. 

_*"I remember all my life
Raining down as cold as ice.
Shadows of a man,
A face through a window cryin' in the night,
The night goes into
Morning just another day;
Happy people pass my way.
Looking in their eyes,
I see a memory I never realized how happy you made me..." *_ 

Garrick paused as he thought of her, his former protege. The one he had taught everything too and then stabbed him in the back. Garrick's voice wavered. One of his crew, a young woman with reddish blond hair, patted him on the back, giving him the inner strength to continue. *"Thank you Amelia..."* Garrick mumbled. Suddenly his voice boomed through the iron tower, babies cried and dogs howled in pain. 

_*"Oh Beverly well,
You came and you gave without taking,
But I sent you away.
Oh, Beverly well,
Kissed me and stopped me from shaking,
And I need you today.
Oh, Beverly!"*_

Garrick finished and bowed his face low to the ground. His men all clapped in unison. He didn't notice them discreetly removing their ear plugs. Garrick turned towards Braska, prepared to offer him their full support in saving his comrades. The knight was gone. 

His eyes watered and his lower lip trembled. *"He didn't like my singing?"* 

"Of course not. You sing like the Angel's sir," one his men declared, a bold faced lie. If only to keep their very emotional leader from going into another breakdown.  

*"WE HAVE TO HELP THAT MAN! THIS MAY BE OUR ONLY CHANCE TO TOPPLE THE ROYAL FAMILY!!"* Garrick bellowed, and stomped after the knight. *"THE REVOLUTIONARY ARMY MAY HAVE BEEN DESTROYED, BUT WE STILL CARRY ON THEIR BRIGHT FLAME! TODAY IT MAY BE REBORN AGAIN!!" *

_Elsewhere..._
Clemens and Ensign Rose approached the palace gates. There seemed to be much chaos. behind the gates Clemens could see guards and other royal staff running back and forth. Smoke drifted from one of the high rung levels of the palace proper, as if there had been an intense battle. For a second she hoped that it was Braska. As the royal guards approached, Clemens stood up to her full height, casting an authoritative presence. 

"I'm here to see the criminal Sendo Kagawa," she said in a gruff voice. 

The guards stared at her with slightly puzzled faces. "Uh...didn't you just see him ma'am? Hell you captured him...and the other guy."

Clemens cursed inwardly. That meant her double was here already. She was troubled however when the guard mentioned "the other guy".  "Yes of course I did, but I want to see if I can wring some more intel out of him."   

"Also what are you doing outside. We just saw you a few minutes ago speaking to the Prince." 

In a flash Clemens was in the guards face. "I'm a mirror woman you idiot. I can be anywhere I want to be. Now get the hell out of my way before I warp you to the Calm Belt!"   she shouted. 

The guard trembled noticeably and bowed his head low. "Yes of course. My apologies." 

Ensign Rose stuck her tongue out at the guards as they passed through. "Wow you're really scary when you get angry Captain!" she told Clemens with a laugh. 

Clemens smirked. "Oh I'm just getting started."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Nadika and Sakuya dropped their stuff, and immediately ran over to the two, ?Hey, what's wrong, what happened here?!? Nadika placed her hand on the older woman's shoulder while she knelt down on one knee beside her.
> 
> ?It's.. my daughter..? The mother's eyes welled up with tears, ?She has a   very rare illness.. I don't remember what the doctors called it.. but   it affects her lungs.. and makes it difficult for her to breath for    long periods of times.. sometimes to the point of knocking her   unconscious..? The mother looked up at Nadika, ?The only thing on this   island.. that can heal that illness.. is the Kurenai Powder made   from this island.. but I don't have enough to pay for that powder.. and  I  don't know how to make it myself.?
> 
> ...



*[Elizabeth Keel; The Promise]​*​
Elizabeth followed the two girls from a distance, always keeping in the shadows of the buildings as to keep the attention of her actions. If one of the two girls, while looking for an inn, were to turn around she herself would appear to be either interested in what the shop sold or prop herself up on the building and enjoy the Alabasta Red she was smoking. In some extreme cases even grabbed the nearest man and gave him a big smooch to keep her actions secret much to the surprise and probable delight of the fellow or chagrin of their significant other, though the fight that might have started was quickly quelled with a touch or two. This game of cat and mouse continued for what seemed like an eternity. But soon enough, at least Liz supposed, the two finally ducked into an Inn. From a distance Liz watches as the door finally closes behind the blonde headed girl. 

Pulling the spent cigarette from her lips, Liz pinches the cherry off before discarding the butt, then with a final exhale of white smoke she walks forward. But instead of going into the building, she merely props up near the door and folds her arms across her chest. There was no need to go in to discern what was going on; the walls of this building seemed thin enough. She concentrates deeply while lowering her head and voices started to trail to her from within. Seemed the Inn Keep was just as astute in her observations as Liz was, as she quickly pegs the two Pirates as new to the village. Though in hindsight with the festivities that were in the works, a local would be the first to see a stranger. Or two. But as luck, or perhaps the hands of fate in this satiation would have it. As the question of the availability of rooms came forth a commotion guised as a fear laden scream cuts through the other commotion of the day.

Elizabeth didn?t have to be present to know this scream. It was all too familiar. The three months she spent in a plague ridden village in the deep southern North Blue told her that much. It as it was then was the sound of a distraught mother, grieving over the predicament a child was now in. Although this village was vastly different then that one, as illness was not rampant and the people were generally well. There, in that hell of a place, Elizabeth learned the balance of life and death was delicate as all that survived were the rodents. Those with good sense left. She was one of the fortunate that escape that curse. ?She has a very rare illness.? The words rung from the mothers lips. Liz?s eyes focus as she snapped out of her haze. Rare Illness was always a bad way to begin the diagnosis off. Rare meant life threatening .Meant cures were limited if not nonexistent.  Pulling her left boot from the ground she places it on the wall of the Inn as she bowed in deeper concentration trying to pick up any other detail that might help identify this disease. Sadly the woman couldn?t recall what the doctors called it; obviously they didn?t use the ?common terminology? around her. But the other details were more useful.

When the mother told one of the young women that the only treatment on this island was Kurenia Powder, Elizabeth?s eyes widen. She now knew what the illness was. An extremely rare variation of Pulmonary Embolism found mostly in this region of the East Blue. The locals call it Black Star syndrome, for the star like boils that follow in later stages that extend even into the lungs themselves. Her eyes narrow in realization, this diagnosis was almost always fatal as the treatment was exceedingly rarer than the illness itself as the cure only blossomed once a year.  



> ?That's horrible!? Sakuya looked down at the   girl, sure enough she seemed to be weezing in her unconsciousness,  chest  heaving to it's maximum compacity just to keep her alive, yet  this poor  woman happened to be unable to pay for the medicine needed  for her  child, ?I really wish we could..? Sakuya had been interrupted by Nadika suddenly standing up, ?Nadika??
> 
> ?I'll find one for you.? Nadika smiled at the mother, who's eyes had widened considerably, ?I'll   find a Doctor on this island who will make that powder for you for   free, that's what I've decided, so that's what I'm go to do!? Nadika looked at Sakuya, ?You stay here with these two while I go look for one.?



Elizabeth?s foot fell from the wall; she didn?t quite know how to take that remark. Not only would she find a doctor, but she?d find one that would do it for free. Such lofty aspirations this girl had. In Liz?s mind that was akin to a street beggar proclaiming they would be the King of Pirates. A strained chuckle left her lips, was her instincts these two could help her off? Reaching between her breasts she pulls her pack of Alabasta Reds free and takes another cigarette out. Her newly acquired lighter soon follows as the pack vanishes back into her shirt.  



> ?Right.? Sakuya nodded at Nadika, she would stay by their side until Nadika returned, ?I wish you luck, Nadika.?
> 
> ?Oh thank you!? The mother looked up at Nadika with the brightest smile   she could muster despite the situation, ?I have no way to repay you for   this!?
> 
> ?There's no need.? Nadika turned, and began   to walk towards the door of the Inn, determined to find a Doctor on  this  island who would make the powder for free, surely there must be  one  soul in the world who had a compassionate enough heart to do at  least  that small gesture, ?I don't believe in owing people debts anyways.?



The lighter clicks apart as the door to the Inn opens and as Nadika?s form appears form the shadows within the Inn a blue flame ignites into existence.  ?That?s a bold statement young lady.? Elizabeth states with a muffled voice. She brings her hands to her face and cups the blue flame from the wind. Smoke trails from her hands as she lights the Alabasta Red.  ?What makes you think that you?ll be able to find a doctor? You could barely find this Inn.? She adds pulling her hands from her face.  ?Much less find one to treat such an illness for free.? again she remarks, almost cynically as the lid on the lighter snaps closed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

*Staz

Hunting 20 millions in the Grand Line Pt.III​*
Staz was already bored, it took two days to reach the place where he was right now; in the distance Rook island a place that has nothing special about their economy, animals nor anything though the reason for its name is that most of the buildings have the shape of a chess rook, certainly an strange island for a pirate to spend more than two days but who knows, any information was already good for him.

Just like before, as soon as he arrived to the port he jumped off from his ship. That was getting kind of repetitive actually. ?Now, where should I start?? he wondered starting to walk along the port trying to find someone who could tell him something about, though his appearance didn?t help too much, whoever that were to see him could say that he was some kind of demon with human form or something.

Looking around he got the perfect place to get what he wanted. He opened the door and walked in, a lot of girls attending the customers while a tall, bald and muscular guy was drying a recently washed cup. Staz went directly to the bar where this guy was doing his labor ?Kikiki looks like ya have some work around here? he said first and asked for a beer. Seconds later the bartender arrived with the drink of the guy noticing that e was not there just to talk about something random. ?What brings you around here, sir?" the bald man asked now drying a plate.

"Kikiki, ya noticed, uh?"then the black haired guy took out from inside his jacket the poster he has been keeping with him since some days ago"where is him?"the bartender looked at the poster for a second before closing his eyes"He isn?t someone you can defeat easily, probably you will be dead before knowing it"the man stated though the pale guy just laughed"If it weren?t like that this wouldn?t be fun"a big smile in his mouth showing all of his sharp teeth, a look of confidence in his eyes. The barman smirked as well"Half an hour from here inside the only forest part of Rook island, the guy and his little underlings made some kind of strange base, dunno why, maybe some problem with his ship".

With that told, Staz finished his beer and payed"Kikiki, thanks for the chitchat"then he left the bar towards the forest of Rook island"Who wold have thought that my twenty million were still in this boring place?".


----------



## Pyro (Sep 11, 2011)

*Clover Island - Zen*

"... was written. And always remember, you are the one who shall leave this place and lead the world that has been shrouded in darkness into the pillar of light. You will be the savior of the people and a pillar of strength in the time of need. Be vigilant at all times because..." 

Zen sat on his bed in the corner of his bed as he looked over at the projection screen on the opposite wall. On it, he saw the projection of one of the temple priests who was, as he did every day from morning to night, teaching and lecturing Zen about what he will need to learn for the future. See, Zen had never been outside of him room. So all that he knew of the outside world was what the priests had taught him. The way Zen summarized it was that he was the chosen one. Destined to lead the world out of darkness and into the light. He would travel the lands having adventures with a group of followers. Together they were supposed to bring peace to the land. 

Zen looked back over and once again began to listen to the teaching. He only listened halfway however, for he had heard all of this before. 

"Together with the sacred artifact you will find many treasures and meet many important people. The artifact will aid you in your quest to enlightenment."

Zen looked over at the object that was sitting next to him. It was a metallic sphere about the size of a watermelon, and had engravings across the face. Through cracks in the sphere, a dull grow could be seen radiating. 

"I wish they would stop calling you an artifact Wilson, it makes it seem like you don't think. Oh well, one of these days when I get out of this room, we're gonna meet a whole bunch of people." Zen said as the ball to his side floated inches above the bed. Slowly it floated up towards Zen and began to circle his head.

"Haha yep. All we gotta do now is wait for the sacred walls to open. That is the signal that my journey has began. Hmm... I wonder how big the outside is? I bet it's even as big as one thousand of these rooms!!! Haha, oh I'm just kidding Wilson. I know there's no way that's possible." Zach said to his constant companion. 

All of a sudden, Zen noticed a sound coming from the outside of the wall that was behind him. Slowly, he stood up on his bed and put his ear to the wall to try and hear what was happening. Zen wasn't able to make out much, but soon he heard a few loud bangs and something hit the wall hard. 

Zen jumped back as the wall fell to the ground.

"Woooooow. It looks like the priests were wrong. They said that it was gonna be the other wall that was going to open up to start my journey. Haha it even collapsed. This'll let me start my quest off with a bang! Cmon Wilson, let's get started." Zen said as he watched the wall fall.

The phoenix pirates and hunters that were fighting with each other stopped and looked at the collapsed wall and watched as Zen walked outside followed closely behind by the metal sphere known as Wilson.


"HOLY SHIT. THIS ROOM IS HUGE!!!!" Zen yelled in amazement as he looked around and saw the sky and the mountains they were in.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 11, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> "O~iii, look look what I got here!"the red-haired pirate said already arriving to the camp, Tommy walking in front of him while he was still dragging the giant rainbow-beaked crow that tried to kidnap him not long ago. He was moving it as if the animal were just a slight as a normal person."New guy, look!!"he said pointing at Shaw and then pointed at the bird"Ya think ya can do something with this?...he looks delicious"he said already drooling.
> 
> "Uh?, Wheres Kimchi?"he asked looking around after noticing that the fishman was not in the camp though his question was answered with the arrival of the little crew member coming from the forest."Now the only one who isnt here is Rex, where could he be?"he said, it was actually strange for the guy to not arrive when it was time to eat, and actually the few amount of food that remained wouldnt even be enough to fill the stomach of the captain."Oh well, more food for me".



“Yeah yeah, don't give me credit for helping out at all.” Tommy sighed exasperatedly, he hadn't really done much to deserve credit anyways, all he did was knock the bird out of the sky, in the end Ral had been the one to drag the whole thing back to camp. Tommy walked over to the spot he had taken earlier, then he sat down and pretty much zoned everyone else out. Tommy didn't really care about the fact that Rex hadn't come back, he would show up sooner or later, if he was taking this long he either found someone to drag into the crew, or he had been caught by some angry villagers for something stupid he did, or maybe both at the same time for all he knew. Hopefully the bastard found someone who take his crappy weapon and turn it into something useful.



Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Trials of Zero; Enter One]​*
> “So, this is what all the fuss was about.”  Dsurion says with a raspy hint to his voice. His form was still cloaked  in the Marine’s uniform he wore, his mechanical eye hidden behind a eye  patch, and the false flesh that covered his arm twitched as he folded  his arms over his chest.  “Not much to look at are ya mate?” Dsurion states coming to a halt just short of the Captain.  “ω μικρή ποσότητα  ξίφος είναι σπασμένος!”  a rapid metallic voice cuts through the air. Frenzy, Dsurion’s  mechanical cohort had exited the forest behind Zarkath. His metallic  fingers bounced off one of the holes in the swordman’s weapons. His  teeth chattered with malevolent laughter as he bounded around not giving  a opportunity to strike.
> 
> “If yer joinin’ up, then ya kno’ names are a bit irrelevant. Ya can call me One.” Dsurion states not moving from his stance as Frenzy bounds up his form and hangs from his left shoulder.  “First Mate of the Zero pirates, and mechanical genius. If ya can imagine it. I can forge it.” he states, his eyes going over the damage to Zarkath’s weapons Frenzy had mentioned.  “And the first thing I can think to do, is fix those toys you call swords.” he says with a spit.



 “Oh, and what do we have here?” Zarkath studied Dsurion very carefully, although he still wore a Marine uniform, he could tell something happened to be off about this man. Zarkath couldn't put his finger on it at first, but as the man began to talk Zarkath surmised within a few moments that he couldn't be an ordinary human, the way he spoke seemed to give off more of a robotic tone, “Never met a cyborg before, so you're Number One, eh?” Zarkath let the man go on to talk about how he happened to be the first mate of the zero pirates, however he was more entertained by the thing on Dsurion's shoulder, but he kept a keen ear out as he heard that Dsurion mentioned he could fix his swords, “You have my attention.” Zarkath held his sword towards the man, “In fact, if you can manage to fix this sword, maybe you can do me a favor and sharpen them both up, their cutting power is lacking.”



Chaos Theory said:


> *[Elizabeth Keel; The Promise]​*
> The lighter clicks apart as the door to the Inn opens and as Nadika’s  form appears form the shadows within the Inn a blue flame ignites into  existence.  “That’s a bold statement young lady.”  Elizabeth states with a muffled voice. She brings her hands to her face  and cups the blue flame from the wind. Smoke trails from her hands as  she lights the Alabasta Red.  “What makes you think that you’ll be able to find a doctor? You could barely find this Inn.” She adds pulling her hands from her face.  “Much less find one to treat such an illness for free.” again she remarks, almost cynically as the lid on the lighter snaps closed.



 Nadika catches the voice of a woman speaking to her, and she turns her attention to the person as she mentions that she made a rather bold statement. Nadika watched the woman with curiosity as she cupped her hand over her lighter so she could light a cigarette. The woman then went onto ask her what made her think she could find a doctor when she could barely find an inn on the island, much less a doctor who would treat an illness as rare as the little girl's illness for free. She thought about that for a moment, she had just up and decided to go look for a doctor, without really giving much thought as to a plan of action on how to achieve this goal, this happened to be a pretty big quirk of her's, she  automatically makes a decision and just decides to go through with it, no plan of action involved in how she'll end up accomplishing the goal.

“It's true I barely managed to find this inn.” Nadika looked back at the Inn, “I barely noticed it out of the corner of my eye, but I decided we would find an inn to stay at, and we managed to find one.” Nadika turned to look at Elizabeth, “Now I have decided to find a doctor who will treat that girl's illness for free, and I don't care if I have to walk all the way around this island and back to find one, I'll find one before I leave this island, if I can't even do that much, then I don't deserve to call myself a pirate.” From the look in Nadika's eyes, anyone could see plain as day that she understood the pain of losing family members who are close to you, and that's why she had the determination needed to find a Doctor who would take this task of out of the kindness of their heart.

-----------

“Are you sure she'll be able to find a Doctor?” The mother asked as she looked down at her child, “One who will take this task on for free?”

Sakuya smiled as she looked down at the child, “Nadika understands the pain of losing someone close to you, I won't go into the details because I promised I would never tell someone about her past behind her back.” Sakuya reached down and placed a hand on the child's head, she felt rather warm, a fever had begun to set in, “Because she understands that pain, Nadika will traverse this island for a whole week if she has to in order to find a doctor like that.”

“I can't imagine a doctor like that existing.” The mother sighed, “When a person becomes a doctor, they pledge to save a person's life, no matter what the situation might be.” The mother shook her head, “The world runs on money though, so many doctors have become corrupt, and turn others away who don't have the money to pay for their treatments.” The mother nearly broke into tears again, but managed to stop herself in time, “I want to believe a doctor like that exists somewhere, I really do, but after having so many of them turn me down..”

Sakuya places a hand on the mother's shoulder, cutting her off and giving her the brightest smile she can muster, “You have to believe in that, if you give up on your daughter's life now, then what does she have left?” Sakuya looked back down to the girl, “No matter what happens, you can't give up on your family, not when they need you the most, you have to believe they'll come out alive, even through the toughest of situations, that's what it means to be part of a family, right?” Sakuya blinked, and then turned away looking flustered and nervous, “D-don't mind me, I'm just rambling about..”

“No, you're right.” The mother smiled down at her daughter, “I have to believe that my daughter will live, if I give up on that belief, then she has no reason to go on living.” The mother placed a hand on her daughter's forehead, “So I'll continue believing in that girl, for the sake of her life.”


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 11, 2011)

*Ravenwood Island: Jessie joins up...*
Jessie flopped to the edge of the ruined sidewalk and breathed a sigh of relief. Finally it was over. But what now? Her ship had been scrapped, the very ship she had planned to sail all the way to the end of the Grand Line. J6 sauntered up to her, counting a thick stack of Beli. 

"Boy that was hard work," she said in a exhausted voice.

Jessie eyed her incredulously. "You didn't even help me." She noticed what looked a pearl necklace dangling from the clones pants pocket. 

"Have you been stealing?" 

"Uh yeah...pirate over here," she said, before pulling out a pair of diamond chip earrings from her back pocket and holding them up to her ears. "How do they look?" 

"Whatever. Just go and round up the others and see what you can scavenge from the Mary Catherine." 

Jessie walked over to Bart. The poor guy looked like he had gone through hell and back. She didn't want to bother him at time like this, but better now then later she figured. "So uh...about that offer you made me earlier?" she said sheepishly. 

*Aboard the Blazing Beauty...*
Serena shook her head. "Fine," she muttered. Though it went against all her better judgement to assent to the Nobleman's demand. She knew he was blowing smoke up her ass with that comment about wanting to make a difference in the world. However he was smart to appeal to her darker nature, the one that craved violence and battle. Kicking pirate ass was what she did best. 

"Your ship is just fine," she remarked, when asked how she liked it. "But the crew, well they're soft." She would've finished that sentence with, _'Just like you are...'_, but held her tongue.  Lysander was naive and stupid, and he hadn't yet come across someone who could put the fear of death into him, a real mean bastard like those who lurked out there in the wilds of the Grand Line. The day that happened was the day that Lysander would probably cease to walk in the land of the living. Serena didn't want to be there when it happened. 

"I want to start training as many of them as possible, starting at dawn tomorrow morning. You'd be surprised what can be accomplished in a few days." Serena paused and cast Lysander a no nonsense expression. "That includes you your lordship."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 11, 2011)

The Iron Tower.

The tower stood menacingly over the city, a grim reminder to all who would oppose the Royal Family. It was a fortress of a prison, housing some of the most outspoken traitors to the crown and some exceptionally dangerous men. 

Two such men were transported from the Palace to the tower and both Sendos looked up at it in unison. The Prince also came, this being the most entertainment he had witnessed in quite some time. 

“What is that place?” Sendo asked getting a shiver up his spine.

“Nothing to worry about. Just the grande finale. Maybe this will be the time when I bow out and I get to see my wife and kids backstage.”

“Claire and Jace?” Sendo asked filtering through his insane ramblings to the core.

“Yup! Thems the folks. Figure if you’re going to be the stunt double I’ll need to fill you in on the earlier episodes. So I had a decent life, didn’t earn much as an actor…”

“I was a carpenter…” Sendo interjected.

“What? No – Actor. Why would I be a carpenter, pay attention.” the crazed man looked irritated.

“Sorry…” Sendo made a note to simply placate him.

“No problem good man. Now I was an actor, not a good one but I think I’ve come leaps and bounds. After all we have a captive audience of millions and millions. Listen, can you hear them?”

The crazed man looked towards the ocean, hearing the waves which sounded like applause and the seagulls sounding like laughter. “Such a loyal bunch. So we gotta do our best, understand?”

Sendo nodded, trying to hide his pity for him.

“Right so I got an opportunity to make a few ends meet by being a pirate. Claire and Jace gave me a locket filled with their hair as I left – remember that, cos that’s important.” Sendo again nodded, so far, aside from the actor part, everything was the same, “Found a devil fruit and ate it when my friends were all cut from the play. Got kidnapped, then found out that the entire island was ravaged by a horrible disease. Marines came in and blew up the whole thing to stop it spreading. Found out about 2 months afterwards that there was a cure that had been developed….”

Sendo reeled. Is that what happened? The reason as to the destruction of his island was always sketchy at best. Did the Marines do it? Maye Clemens would know..

“Helloooo, stop day dreaming and listen! Anyway then after I found out, I killed the kidnappers and then wandered around alone until I ended up here. Since then I’ve been developing my powers…to bring them back.”

“What..?” Sendo's heart sank. He had an idea of what he meant but hoped that it wasn't as he suspected.

“Yup! That there’s the twist! Awesome isn’t it? Director had it all planned out. My power – to restore things. I’ve been working on a way to restore Claire and Jace! That’s why I’ve been kidnapping all those extras. Managed to make good headway too – it’s only a matter of time before the Director gives me the power to do it, then the play will be over with a nice happily ever after…”

His words trailed off as a hint of humanity was seen in his eyes. Sendo looked at himself. Such a small difference – a chance encounter with Demetri Yoh and his entire life was reshaped. Otherwise he could easily have ended up as this broken and twisted man.

“Hey, you can still be ok you know. I mean finding friends – people who understand the burden of losing those you care about.” He realised too that this man had not met Shyla either, the girl who shook him out of his self destruction. This man in front of him was truly alone.

“Hah. It’s too late for that.” He said with a sad lucidity and looked to the gates of the Iron tower. He shook his head and that madness returned once more to his eyes. “The final act my friend. It approaches. Is this going to be the definitive end or is there going to be a sequel??!”

The doors of the Iron Tower shut ominously behind them.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 11, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor​*
The shaking Royal Guard gasped for breath as the tip of the Tenderized pressed up against his neck. This was the first time this man had ever suffered defeat, or even refusing what he demanded, it was unheard of to refuse the Royal Guard. Yet this nameless armoured swordsmen was stomping through the Iron Tower doing whatever he pleased. Unacceptable. The pinned man sucked in his courage and growled loudly, though did not make an attempt to free himself and simply showed his resolve.
“I won’t tell you! Ever! You’re better off killing me!” With that Braska slammed his metla gauntlet into the face of the soldier and sent him into a sudden sleep. The royal guard dropped to the floor in a heap completely unconscious. 
“Dream for now, there is no desire in my heart to end your life.” Just then the man whom had been sent flying lay on his belly facing the knight. He called out loudly, slamming his hand onto the ground to make even more noise.
“Intruder! INTRUDER!” The alarm could be heard from a few rooms of guards, who quickly called out to continue to alert any others present. From numerous doorways royal guards began to file out with their halberds in their grasps and their focus upon the armoured swordsmen. As they sallied towards him Braska smoothly flowed into his fighting stance, his sword held at his right side, the hilt shoulder height and both hands wrapped around the handle.
“I shall not be halted here, I am sorry for the harm about to come to you.” Yet he would not be defeated here. From his back the horde of ex-Revolutionaries charged forward with their weapons held high, Zane Garrick at the head.
*“HERE WE FIGHT!”*  The giant called out as he smashed into the front line of the royal guard, sending a few flying back. The men fought bravely, quickly joined by Braska himself. Through and epic clash the royal guard were taken down with some of Zanes men arming themselves with the superior weaponry and armour. The knight cleaned his blade and turnned to the giant, offering a nod of thanks.
“I thought I would act as the diversion, you do not agree?” Garrick shook his head, tears streaming down his cheeks. 
*“I could not let such a man go alone. We said we would work together, and we will!”* Accepting defeat the swordsmen nodded in agreement and turned down the corridor that the map holder showed. As Braska and Zane’s men moved on, Zane himself watched the knights back as he pondered a feeling.
*‘This man. What a dangerous ability for an enemy to deal with. To rally people to his cause, it is something to be feared…’*

Braska Hextor and the former Revolutionary’s sprinted down the hallways of the Iron Tower, trying to looked at the map as he was in motion. This had turned out to be quite the clash after all with many warriors to fight against. He felt like it was a wise decision to leave Lucy outside the Tower with a couple of Zane’s female members of his group, those that seemed less inclined to fighting and more to doctoring. Though this did not hold back the worry in his heart for her, this place was unknown to them and unpredictable, he just wanted to get Sendo and find Clemens and get the hell back to the world they knew as quickly as they could. That is what he told himself anyway but there was an itch in the back of his neck. Rynia. Still here, alive in this world. Even if this little stunt would cause his face to be brandished around in this world as well he could not help but feel like there was a life to have here. Suddenly he felt dizzy, his skin began to sweat and his legs became slower. The knight was forced to stop and lean against the wall to catch his breath.
“What is this…” He said to himself. He was a fit man, it would easily take more than this to tire him out yet his body was feeling weaker. The feeling came and went ever slowly groggily. Some of themn went to his aid, concern upon their faces. Once he was back to his senses he made sure his composure had been regained before continuing on.
*“Are you unwell, Braska Hextor?”* Zane asked as he caught up with the running knight. He was returned a small nod, though the knights brow seemed heavy.
“I do not know, but I am fine now. We must not waste time.” Though he said this, his mind considered otherwise.
_‘For a moment there… I felt like my life was being drained…’ _He thought. Something was not right. A line of marines burst through the door down the hall from him, which lead up some stairs, and quickly formed into a rank and file with their guns aimed towards the advancing Revolutionary. An officer stood at the side with a sword and held it up into the air. 
“Present!” The marines took aim on the intrduders as he commanded. The Knight began to speed up as he drew the Tenderizer. He called back to the rest of them as he shot forwards. 
“Stay back!” Zane and his men quickly pulled back and took cover in the various doorways and turnings in the hallway to avoid being shot, though this meant all guns aimed directly onto Braska.
“Fire!” Bullets rang across the lines in a volly, creating a huge cloud of smoke. The officer laughed arrogantly as he gave his sword a twirl. 
“Ha! No where to dodge, he is finished.” Suddenly from the smoke the knight leapt forth, his helmet had been pulled on and his sword in a defensive position. The armour had dents all over it but had not been broken through. Shinpou Armour was some of the best crafted armour in the world. The marines quickly went to draw their own swords, yet it was too late. Braska skidded into a low guard in front of the line and ripped his sword around in one smooth motion.
“Templar!” In a quick twirl his blade ran through each marine, sending them flying back in a rain of red. Wasting no time Braska sheathed his sword once again and shot up the stairs behind them with the rest of the group quick in toe.

Now that both the Sendo’s had been locked up due to Captain’s Clemens heroic actions three marines had been stationed outside their cell in the prison. While it was not an overly large number due the confidence both men could be held by the sea-stone cell there were still a few ready for action should they need to be. One marine placed a cigarette between his lips and sparked it alight while his comrade made idle conversation.
“So did you see? There are two Sendos. That’s some messed up shit.” The smoking marine rolled his shoulders in reply as a puff of smoke escaped his lips.
“So what. They’ll be executed all the same. We don’t have a world with that kind of trash anymore. Pirates, Revolutionaries, they’re things of the past. This is the perfect world, world of the iron fist of the World Government.” The first marine nodded a few times, a brow raised.
“Been practicing that long?” His friend retorted a quick ‘Shut up’ before he leant upon the wall beside the Sendo’s cell. Just then the towers alarm began to sound and a marine came sprinting down the stairs to the cells, a chubby man with a sweat trickling over his blubbery skin. The other two marines watched unimpressed as their fellow marine looked like a sweaty pig.
“The fuck, idiot, what are you running for? Wanna lose weight do it in your own time.” The large marine wore a sad face as he lowered his head, panting heavily.
“I-I’m sorry… I didn’t mean… just came to… warn you about… the alarm.” The smoking marine snorted and pushed the guy into the wall.
“Shut up with that shit, we can hear it. If anyone comes down here, we’ll fuck them up no problem. We’re officers after all.” Just then the door to the cells exploded open after being cut it two; both sides flew down the hallway of the prison block and crumpled to the floor. The three marines blinked in shock at the sight, the two arrogant ones reaching for their swords while the large chubby one stumbled back onto his arse. As he did the other two marines kicked him out of the way.
"Move it fatass!" In the doorway Braska Hextor stood with his long black sword in his grasp, fully armoured and his inner chi flowing through his muscles. The rest of the men had been commanded to guard the doorway as Braska braved the prison alone.
“I beg you to lay down arms and leave, I am here for Sendo.”  He asked, surprisingly with nice manners, as he made his way down the cell pathway. The two sword weidling marines cracked smirks, the smoking one blowing a cloud of smoke from the corner of his lips. 
“Hoho, who is this chump? Think he can take us both on. Fucking funny. Let’s carve this piece of shit up.” The pair dashed forward, roaring out with massive grins on their faces, they could almost taste blood.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 11, 2011)

_*Continued...*_

A few moments later the two marines lay panting and groaning on the ground, curled up into balls, their swords broken in half. Braska stepped over the wounded men with the Tenderized tight in his grasp. All that stood between him and Sendo’s cell was the chubby and exhausted marine soldier. As Braska advanced towards him the marine dropped his gun and fell to his knees, his face buried into the ground.
“Monster… a monster is going to kill me... Oh Kubo!” The knights metal boot pressed into the ground beside the cowering marine. The fearful man was able to peer up like a shaking rabbit, truly expecting his death. Braska slid his sword back to his hip and pulled the man to his feet.
“I have no wish to kill you, thought this is not the first time I have been called a monster. What is your name, Marine?” The round man was able to pant out his name, his body still visibly shaking.
“L-Lysander Sa-Sa’lis… Sir!” The Knight of Shinpou nodded and released the mans arm. 
“Where are the keys to Sendo’s cell, and the cell itself, if he is here?” He asked, his voice sounded more hollow from behind the metal of his helmet. Lysander scrambled to find his keys for both the cell door and passed it over.
“H-here… so... so you’re not going to kill me?” Braska took the key and gave his head a light shake before he moved passed the man and made his way towards the designated cell. 
“Do not let yourself be pushed around, Lysander Sa’lis. Respect yourself and follow a code of honour. That is how a man should live.” The chubby other world Lysander let out a sigh of relief and slid down the prison block wall, sitting there and trying to understand the situation.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 11, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Aboard the Blazing Beauty...*
> Serena shook her head. "Fine," she muttered. Though it went against all her better judgement to assent to the Nobleman's demand. She knew he was blowing smoke up her ass with that comment about wanting to make a difference in the world. However he was smart to appeal to her darker nature, the one that craved violence and battle. Kicking pirate ass was what she did best.
> 
> "Your ship is just fine," she remarked, when asked how she liked it. "But the crew, well they're soft." She would've finished that sentence with, _'Just like you are...'_, but held her tongue.  Lysander was naive and stupid, and he hadn't yet come across someone who could put the fear of death into him, a real mean bastard like those who lurked out there in the wilds of the Grand Line. The day that happened was the day that Lysander would probably cease to walk in the land of the living. Serena didn't want to be there when it happened.
> ...





*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line

Lysander Sa?lis​*
A sullen look grew over the Lt. Commanders expression as his coming onto Serena had been completely ignored, not even slightly registered. To avoid bruising his ego with acknowledgement of such a travesty he decided to also pretend such a thing never occurred and quickly regained a tall stance, his hand on his hip and the other running through his hair. Perhaps his beauty and class were simply too intimidating for female marines to handle. That must have been the reason. However Serena had agreed to go along with his mission to hunt down the enemy pirates of great renown. He believed they were of great renown anyway, that is what the report said at least. Any chance to jump upon someone of note and gain the glory of doing so Lysander would not miss. Serena also agreed to train some of his men. This was a pleasing outcome as it meant he would not bee to, since he did not know how. He just taught his men how to be human shields or clean his ship. Those seemed like the most important things to a World Noble, being protected and having a beautiful transport. One thing she added caused him to stir slightly, ?including your lordship?. Did she intend have Lysander train alongside his men. Surely it was a jest of sorts? No, it had to be she wanted to use him to show the men how to correctly perform any task she brought to them. The Saint was perfect after all. On this belief the World Noble cocked a small smirk and began to stride down his ships corridor away from the red head.
*?Very well, it will be an active day tomorrow then. For now I?m going to retire? *Lysander took leave of their conversation with his pompous walk, his long pale coat flowing majestically from side to side as he took each step. 

Lysander was once again in his own quarters, the servants in their own hovels down the corridor to give him some privacy. The dashing blonde haired marine lay on his gigantic bed with his hands behind his head and his legs crossed over each other. A bottle of wine and some grapes sat on a table beside him for idle consumption; he always desired something to express his gluttony on at his bedside. At the moment his mind was far too filled to be distracted by food and drink however. Thoughts danced upon his father, a man of even greater power than himself, one of the most powerful World Nobles around. Something about that letter from Galahad still troubled him. His father had not requested him to return, to come home, a desire to see him, in so long. Lysander new how dangerous the world was, somewhat, even though he felt his title could protect him from practically anything. Was he not making his father proud anymore? And who was that woman who was always with him in the shadows before he left? Something was amiss.
*?Father? you bastard.? *The World Noble whispered to himself before he turned on his side, his blue gaze slowly closing. Tomorrow was a long day of training no doubt, but naturally he would still sleep in. He could be lazy like that.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 11, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

As Shingo effortlessly tossed hunter after hunter into the air, Lynch backed further into the forest, hiding behind a tree. *"Those weak bastards."* He looked over his shoulder and saw Tip call Grummon to him and started down the path back to his house. *"Yer not gettin' away."* He quickly reloaded his gun and aimed it for the dog again, but his concentration was once again broken when the wall of the temple came crashing down. 

Lynch turned his sights on a newcomer who slowly walked out of the temple. Tip also stopped suddenly as the man looked around the area with a beaming smile. He then shouted something about a room, in amazement. *"Who...were you in that tomb there, boy?"* Tip asked curiously. 

Tip suddenly halted when he heard a loud 'bang' followed by a sharp pain in his shoulder. He fell onto his stomach as blood pooled from his arm. He moaned in pain as Lynch walked out of the forest, smoke coming from the barrel of his rifle. *"Gyeheheheheh. Sorry this is the first thing you gotta see there kid, but you chose a poor time to iterrupt. I'm in the middle of somethin'."* 

_"Grrrraaaaarrrrr!"_ Grummon suddenly charged at the hunter in a fit of rage. Lynch barely had time to react when his gun was knocked out of his hands by Grummon's claw. *"What the-"* He was then hit in the face by another strike, sending him sliding into a tree. As Grummon charged towards him again, Lynch quickly got back to his feet, half his face now covered in blood. *"Oh no you don't, you little..."* He pulled out several daggers and tossed one of them at Grummon's face. The knife nailed him in the left eye, causing the massive dog to whimper and fall to it's side. *"Gyeheheheheheh. I'm pretty handy with a gun, that's fer sure. But I never miss when it comes to knife throwin'."* Lynch approached the the dog, as Zen watched this whole thing. 

Tip suddenly grabbed Zen by the leg. *"You...I don't know who you are, but please...help my dog. He's my closest friend. The only friend I've had all these lonely years..."* Tip was still bleeding from his bullet wound, but was at least still conscious.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 11, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Bro Pirates ~ Grand Line
> 
> Hornet Havoc​*
> The Bro Pirate Captain thrust both arms into the air in an excited fashion; the journey was really going to get wild. A world of crazy adventures and fights that normal people could not even comprehend. It was a thrilling thought. Hornet loved the unexpected and the crazy, it just made an adventure all that more fun. This was a factor almost immediately occuring the moment they entered Grand Line. Not long after the crew pushed themselves back t otheir feet and came back to their senses did Pierre notice something behind the ship. After informing his Captain, the dark skinned man wandered over and crossed his arms as he gazed over the back of his ship. One hand rose from his crossed arms and ran over his chin in thought. Before he could come to a conclusion Mathias, who was once again at the helm, spoke out.
> ...



The pirates on board the ship noticed Myra even quicker than she expected them to, as she noticed that it had come to a stop. When she had finally caught up to them, they dropped a ladder over the side to allow her to climb aboard. This unexpected “welcome” made Myra slightly suspicious of their intent, but she decided that if things were going to turn bad she would deal with it if it happened, and she grabbed the ladder. Her injuries gave her some difficulty on the way up, but she eventually reached the deck, where she managed to catch her breath. Myra quickly regained her composure and looked around. Directly in front of her was a tall, dark-skinned man wearing goggles, and the rest of the crew could be seen on deck. Her suspicions were seemed to be for naught when the man in front of her, who she now realized to be the captain, gave her an enthusiastic greeting. 



Noitora said:


> Once the girl had clambered up the ladder the full crew came into few. At the front and closest to the ladder stood Captain Hornet Havoc with his large arms crossed and eyes hidden by a pair of goggle-shades. Not far from him was Pierre, the blonde gunslinger cowboy almost part of a welcoming committee. The Demon cat Katsuo stood across the ship with his massive sword over his tiny lap being polished, paying little mind to the new arrival. Kali had been hiding until he saw who had been sailing the small raft, realising it was a young girl and not an evil cut throat coming to behead him, while Mathias remained upon the helm rather stern faced and focused.
> *“Yo!”* The tall black skinned Captain said to the girl. *“I’m Buzzin’ Hornet and this is ma ship~ We’re headin’ inta Grand Line you’re welcome ta join for the trip~” *Hornet once again rapped happily, the crew were used to his awfulness by now.



“I appreciate the welcome, especially as a stranger whose situation you’ve yet to hear,” Myra said with a light bow. “My name is Myra Bodil, and as you guessed, I was hoping that I could catch a ride with you until you reached the next town.”
Hornet looked at her for a moment, crossing one arm over his chest and stroking his chin with the other. The other crew members that were standing near exchanged glances. Suddenly, the captain grinned.
*“Yo, yo, yo, that ain’t no problem~ Havin’ a new pal ‘round town would be jus’ awesome!”* Hornet energetically made his hand gestures as he spoke. Myra nodded thankfully. *“Yup, you comin’ aboard is jus’ fine with us, a new girl or two ain’t cause for a fuss.”*
Myra was about to speak, but was interrupted by Kali, the man that had previously been hiding, who was now pointing toward what seemed to be another young woman floating on some wreckage. 



Noitora said:


> Once hearing her own name and purposes for sailing after them there was little time for small talk as Kali who had been hurling over the rail due to the bump of his head suddenly began to wave his arms yelling.
> “Captain! Captain! There’s someone else in the water!” He called out loudly, his hand thrusting over the side of the ship. Captain Hornet strode over and peered off the side to see a young cloaked woman over the wreckage of a ship, unconscious.



*“You sure can call it, Captain. What should we do?”*
*“Let’s pull her aboard an’ see what we got; ain’t nothin’ ta lose, I don’t see why not.”*
“You may use my boat to retrieve her. It would be easier than maneuvering this one.”




Noitora said:


> The woman was soon pulled onto the deck, Pierre completing a few checks to see if she lived or not, and luckily she was.
> *“Ain’t a place to go swimmin~” *The rapper said as he looked over the poor woman. Mathias shook his head, now with the group. The woman was dressed in rather regal clothing, hidden by a large cloak covering her body. She had jewelry as well that appeared rather royal. Whoever this woman was, she must be rather rich. Kali’s eyes began to light up with beli signs.
> “Maybe saving her will get us a big reward!” The navigator said rather slyly for a man like him. Hornet chipped in, though with his own idea of a reward, his arm slumped over Kali's shoulder as he spoke.
> *“If she’s famous I could perform with her, show my talents to the world~!” *The woman was tended to however, given a blanket and pillow while they prepared to move her to the inside for warmth. Off in the distance a large ship came closer and closer, an armoured man upon the deck standing 10ft tall with a large gun on his right arm. He could feel it. Today was the day he earned his place in the ranks of_ ‘That man’_.



The young lady was brought on board, and a couple of them started making a fuss, just like Hornet stated wouldn't happen.
After the unknown woman was carried to a room below deck, Myra learned that she was the only one with any medical knowledge, and received permission to take care of her until she awoke. Myra dried her off and sat by her bedside, waiting and watching for any change in her condition.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 11, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Upon hearing Archey's plea, Ryuu changed his course of action. Instead of rushing in head on, Ryuu instead propelled himself higher into the air and geared up to attack. Wind was gathering around his legs.
> 
> Morian was perfectly calm as he took a deep breathe. Distance won't save you
> 
> ...



Morian, with his curved blade in the clenches of Raven, finally understood that the battle was lost. He could see his crew captured by the Uccello pirates. Many people would be enraged by this, but Morian, being a wise and humble man, fell to his knees. "Do anything to me, just do not harm my nakama any further!" he pleaded, throwing away the other blade he still held.

"Hya! Alwuys thinkin abut ya friends ey?" another voice suddenly interupted. It was Pratchard, the man that worked the night shift at the docks. "Good mon ya!" he grinned, jumoing down from the debris that he was hiding behind.

Archey was about to speak, but he collapsed again. "I met a gurl on ma way ovah.." Pratchard added, pointing towards the area where he was hiding. Mikaela slowly walked out, smiling her usual shy smile. "Hi guys.."

"Nuw, I was workin on their bout the entire time, and I just so happond ta be usin ma spechul powah. And ya knuw how gud ma sight is then, dont'cha Morian ma'boy." he said with a sly grin, looking at Morian.
"What are you saying Pratchard? Are the Uccello's really innocent?" he said, clearly surprised.

"Aye. It wus justa hunch at furst, but aftah ai started ta sniff arund, I noticed da smell of gunpowdah leading to a familiar ship." Pratchard's hinting was enough to make Morian understand. 

"Them?" he asked, standing up. "Aye. The Diablos."​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2011)

*[Ravenwood, Conclusion]​*​


> Jessie walked over to Bart. The poor guy looked like he had gone through hell and back. She didn't want to bother him at time like this, but better now then later she figured. "So uh...about that offer you made me earlier?" she said sheepishly.



Jessie?s voice was distant, to Bart as he lay on his back. His eyes were clouded and dim. All that was there was the numbing sensation of pain. And it started to grow and grow. Several moments ticked by and Bart had yet to answer the question the young woman put forward. Then suddenly with a pained grunt the Pirate fires to a sitting position almost head butting Jessie in the process. With several pained coughs he warps his arms around his injured ribs and doubles over.  ?What happened?? he manages weakly peering up to Ivy who now stood over him.  ?Aside from you getting your ass beat?? She replies holding her hand out,  ?Har, har Ms. Wulf.? Bart grunts pulling an arm free. Taking her grasp with his, he is pulled to his feet.  ?And Cook?? Bart asks gaining regaining his footing.  ?He?s seen better days, think you broke all his ribs.? Ivy replies thumbing over her shoulder.

Past the woman Bart?s gaze falls and lands on a heap under the net that once held him. Cook lay there motionless, his arms wrapping his ribs as Bart had done moments ago.  ?Seems he?s a fruit user, like you sir.? Twigg states walking up, in his grasp the Black Jack.  ?And what of the young lass, she did ask you a question.? Twigg states handing the weapon back to Bart.  ?Young lass?? Bart questions taking the weapon. Twigg only sighs and points behind the man. Bart looks oddly at Twigg, and then he turns toward Jessie. When his eyes fall on her he quickly remembers that she came to help him, though he didn?t know why. When they spoke in the cell she didn?t seem to have the slightest interest in what he had to say. Then out of the blue she decided to come and help out.  ?And how may I assist you Ms?? Roseo.? Bart asks recalling her name from when they spoke earlier. Twigg lays a hand on Bart?s shoulder and speaks so she wouldn?t have to repeat herself.  ?She wants to know about the offer you had for her earlier, sir.? he states lowly. 

Bart?s eyes widen at the statement, and his gaze quickly returns to Jessie??

[Two Days Later~~] 

The Fortune sat in Ravenwood?s harbor, fully stocked and ready make way toward there next destination. A gentle breeze hung in the air, though Ravenwood itself was in a state of disarray. The Town had been overrun by Pirates and the inhabitants feared for their lives. A steady stream of misinformation was being fed to the World Government by Twigg while the Pirates prepared to leave. Outside Cook?s home the man lay chained to his own wall, the seastone keeping him from using his ability. But he in no way had any idea of what Bart had in store for him. But as the sun rose in the east he would soon find out first hand why he, Bart, was labeled Black. 

Cook stirs as the sound of boots can be heard coming from behind him,  ?Water, please.? he says meekly, pulling his gaze from the ground.  ?How many innocent Devil Fruit users begged you for water?? Bart?s voice trailed, his frame hulking over Cook?s. The man?s glassy eyes fall on Bart?s feet and work his way up to his body,  ?You?? he spits weakly,  ?Why no kill me now.? he adds, giving up on life.  ?Kill you? Now why would old Bart be going about doing that?? he asks squatting beside the man. Slightly wincing Bart pauses, his ribs were still sore from the beating he took. But that mattered little; placing a glass of water in Cook?s hands he lightly smacks him on his face.  ?Death is too easy Mr. Cook, and I?ve been told I?m a vindictive bastard. So I?m going to punish you to life.? Bart says with a wicked grin. Cook already taking a drink of water swallows hard and turns his gaze to the Pirate that hovered above him. 

And as his gaze lock?s onto Bart?s the Pirate grabs him by the jaw and pulls his head forward. In his free hand Bart held a clump of dirt, which he preceded to shove in Cook?s mouth.  ?
Chan 'r baw chan 'r briddo at 'r byrth chan 'r cyfrgolledig , hon Areithia atat o ddyn chan b?r. 'ch chorff gwanha , a 'ch enaid ddisbydda. At 'r felltithia chan hon dirio ewyllysi i mewn chordda bod felltithia achos 'ch 'n anfad ffyrdd. Addoed shall ffoi rhag 'ch , a fenwyd 'ch shall erioed ca. Ulw at baw a ulw at buchedd. Felltithia chan 'r 'n Anfad enaid consumes 'ch.?   Bart growls cupping his hand over Cooks nose and mouth, forcing him to swallow the dirt.  And with a hard swallow Bart relinquishes his hold.  ?You Mr. Cook, are a cursed man. You?ll neither find joy. Nor will you find death. Your life will be a haze of weakness and pain, less you lift it.? Bart states solemnly pulling himself back to his full height.  ?Curse?? Cook mutters spitting mud.  ?There are no such things as curses.? Cook replies, his teeth grinding on the soil he was forced to swallow.  ?Believe what you will Cook, but the only way to break is, is by having one that truly admires you take it willingly. Given the nature of that ability of yours, I don?t see that happening anytime soon.? Bart replies as he walks away from him.  ?We?ll be sending a young boy to release you as we weigh anchor Mr. Cook. Good luck with life.? Bart states after a short pause. 

Cook objects, but Bart doesn?t care to talk anymore and he soon rounds the corner and heads toward the docks. 

[Aboard the Fortune~~]     
 ?Alright lads and lasses, let?s set sail and put this dreadful place behind us.? Bart states to the cheers of the crew. On the gangway Twigg releases the boy Bart spoke of as the Anchor started to raise. 

*[Two Days Earlier]*

 ?I don?t know what your dreams and aspirations are Ms. Roseo.  But if you help me work toward mine, in return there will be nothing within my ability I wouldn?t try to do to help you achieve yours. In short Ms., I invite you to join me crew as an equal. 

End Arc III​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 11, 2011)

*[Elizabeth Keel, A Path To Piracy]​*​
The Alabasta Red rolled from the right side of Liz’s mouth to the left as what she said settled in on her. A bit of a smile split her lips as she took a long drag.  “Pirate you say?” Elizabeth states lowly and with interest. Could it really be that easy? Pirates just literally plop into her lap, just like that.  “Do you think that saying something like that is safe with a big shot Marine in town?” she quizzes reminding Nadika of the Marine that was trying to swoon her and her friend earlier. Liz allowed that statement to settle for a moment as two trails of smoke poured from her nostrils.  “In any case, finding a doctor won’t be the hard part of the equation. There is a medical center just left of bench you were sitting in earlier.” Liz states changing the subject back to Nadika’s initial concern.  “The hard parts will be getting the Doctor to do it for free, and actually getting Kurenia blossom.  “The verity need to make medicine for Black Star syndrome blooms only once a year, and that night happens to be tonight.” Liz states pulling her arms behind her head. 

 “That means that not only do you have to fight hordes of people trying to get a keepsake, you’d need to make sure the plant isn’t too heavily damaged.” Liz adds with another puff of smoke.  “The petals aren’t of concern, they make a nice tea, it’s the stem and the seeds that are important, they must not be damaged.” Elisabeth says, her eyes opening to look at the young lady before her.  “I can take you to the clinic, if you wish.” Liz offers.    

*[Dsurion, Building an Alliance]​*​
Dsurion was taken back, Zarkath pegged him as what he was, well more or less. He was still more man then Machine. But that mattered little at this juncture as the swordsman handed him his two blades. Frenzy chuckled maniacally swinging to the other shoulder as Dsurion took them. Upon further inspection they weren’t as worthless as he garnered, they were actually forged very well, and a master smith probably poured many hours of his or her life into the blades. He often wondered what a smith would think if they knew what some of their weapons were up too.  “Aye, I can certainly do something with these mate.” Dsurion states with a grin.  “Though, we cannot leave you weaponless at the moment.” he says pulling them together. Then snapping the fingers on his free hand he hands the swords to Frenzy whom darts off to their ship. 

In the distance, faint at first, the sounds of many feet can be heard. And soon into the opening a flood of small scorpion appeared and washed up to the three’s feet as if they were a tide. With a small metallic click the scorpions jar and start to clump together. And soon from the pile of silver the form of a much, much larger scorpion began to take shape. Lastly large red eyes blare into existence as large pincers slam close rapidly.  “Scorponok, if you would.” the deranged mechanic says holding both hands out to his sides. With a mechanical roar the beast rears up and dwarfs all in attendance. Two of its legs push forward and hover over Dsurion’s hands. Two serrated blades push out and soon fall free landing in his grasp.  “These might not be as good as yours, but they’ll do until I’m able to fix yours.” Dsurion states flipping the blades in his grasp. As the giant scorpion settles back down he pushes the swords toward Zarkath handles first


----------



## Franky (Sep 11, 2011)

*Kurenai Island, Wamori*​
The sun was high in the sky as the large fishman hummed a tune to himself in between some buildings. He bit into an exotic-looking piece of fruit as some of the juice ran out of his large mouth and onto the ground. He wipe face before leisurely tossing the entire piece of fruit, roughly the size of his hand, into his mouth and swallowing it as once. Some fish were floating around him inside of small bubbles filled with water that he himself had created with his abilities.

He reached into the bag next to him, full of similar exotic fruits of different sizes, and pulled out a rather large one. He proceeded to rip off small pieces of the fruit and tossing it into the bubbles, allowing the fish to nibble at it as he smiled a giant grin and whipped the guitar off of his back and began to play a calming tune. He loved to sing, and the majority of creatures loved to listen. People even smiled at him as they passed by.












"Life is a bowl of water, the more you put back the better...
Cause the more you put back, the more you can drink later~"
He hummed softly despite his size.

The small fish spun round excitedly as he sang. With a grunt he stood up, nearly half as tall as the buildings around him, and began walking down the street, the bubbles filled with the fish bobbing around him, as if the fish were swimming in air. He continued to sing and hum and strum until he overheard some people talking about a rare disease or something.

"Yeah, I heard this little girl down at the inn has some kind of rare illness..." "... The only cure is the one-a-year plant on this island..." "... But they don't have any money..." "... I hear she's a goner at this rate..."

"Hmmm... That doesn't sound good... What do you guys think, should we go help her in the only way we can?" Wamori spoke to the fish around him. They all nodded in agreement.

... In Front of the Inn...

Wamori walked up the inn, ignoring two people who seemed to just be bickering to one another going on about getting some plant and not damaging it. That was nice and all, but it wasn't what Wamori was here to see. He walked into the inn, having to bend over slightly to get into the doorway. His head almost brushed against the ceiling as he walked and he had to avoid light fixtures as he moved around.

"Why can't all buildings just be modeled after the ocean... There'd be so much more space..." Wamori complained to himself before he noticed a sick-looking girl laying in a woman's lap, who Wamori assumed to be the sick girl's mother. Wamori also noticed another white-haired young lady sitting with them. 

"Why hello there, friends," Wamori greeted them, sitting down with a thud, taking his head away from the ceiling, "I hear your daughter is very ill ma'm... well, maybe I can at least lighten the mood a little..."

Wamori reached in his bag, allowed the Bubble Bowls to float into the air and swim around the sick girl in a slow, wave-like pattern. Wamori himself pulled out his guitar with a soft, warm smile and began to play softly, the fish adjusting to his tune.

"Life is a bowl of water, the more you put back the better...
Cause the more you put back, the more you can drink later~"
Wamori sang softly once again in a voice so soft and calming it was hard to believe it came from someone of his size.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 12, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Elizabeth Keel, A Path To Piracy]​*
> The Alabasta Red rolled from the right side of Liz?s mouth to the left as what she said settled in on her. A bit of a smile split her lips as she took a long drag.  ?Pirate you say?? Elizabeth states lowly and with interest. Could it really be that easy? Pirates just literally plop into her lap, just like that.  ?Do you think that saying something like that is safe with a big shot Marine in town?? she quizzes reminding Nadika of the Marine that was trying to swoon her and her friend earlier. Liz allowed that statement to settle for a moment as two trails of smoke poured from her nostrils.  ?In any case, finding a doctor won?t be the hard part of the equation. There is a medical center just left of bench you were sitting in earlier.? Liz states changing the subject back to Nadika?s initial concern.  ?The hard parts will be getting the Doctor to do it for free, and actually getting Kurenia blossom.  ?The verity need to make medicine for Black Star syndrome blooms only once a year, and that night happens to be tonight.? Liz states pulling her arms behind her head.
> 
> ?That means that not only do you have to fight hordes of people trying to get a keepsake, you?d need to make sure the plant isn?t too heavily damaged.? Liz adds with another puff of smoke.  ?The petals aren?t of concern, they make a nice tea, it?s the stem and the seeds that are important, they must not be damaged.? Elisabeth says, her eyes opening to look at the young lady before her.  ?I can take you to the clinic, if you wish.? Liz offers.















 Nadika hadn't even noticed the giant fishman pass them by as she had her back turned to the group, instead she had been more focused on what Elizabeth happened to be talking about, which basically amounted to if she was confident enough to call herself a pirate with such a big shot Marine on the island, ?Big shot though he may be to himself, he's a small fry in a world of big fish, I can probably take him on.? Nadika listened as Elizabeth mentioned that finding a doctor wasn't the hard part of the equation, however what Elizabeth tried to imply with this statement did not register with the rookie pirate captain at all, and she mentioned that there happened to be a clinc left of the bench they were sitting at, and that she could take them there if she so wished. Elizabeth then went on to tell her that the hard parts would be finding a Doctor to do it for free, and finding the Kurenai flower needed to make the antidote as it only blooms once a year on this night.

?I'll do it.? Nadika smirked at Elizabeth, ?I'll get a plant that's undamaged, and I'll find a doctor who will make the antidote for free.? Nadika nodded at the girl once, and then turned to walk back into the inn, ?Give me just a couple of minutes, I need to go collect the patient.?



Franky said:


> ... In Front of the Inn...
> 
> Wamori walked up the inn, ignoring two people who seemed to just be  bickering to one another going on about getting some plant and not  damaging it. That was nice and all, but it wasn't what Wamori was here  to see. He walked into the inn, having to bend over slightly to get into  the doorway. His head almost brushed against the ceiling as he walked  and he had to avoid light fixtures as he moved around.
> 
> ...




The doors opened up, and a rather large fishman stepped through them, Sakuya had been taken a back both by the size of this person, as well as the fact that she had never met a Fishman before, and she wondered exactly what he came here for. The answer to that question came quickly, as the giant fishman quickly made his way over to the girls, and Sakuya noticed the little bubbles popping up around him, and each bubble contained a fish in it, Sakuya actually had to crack a rather small smile at that, it looked rather adorable to her to see such a menacing man carrying around such small creatures. The fish man greeted them, and told them that he heard in town that the woman's daughter happened to be ill, so he thought he might try to liven up the mood.

?Liven up the mood?? The mother blinked, seemingly unphased by the fact that a giant fishman stood before her, perhaps her worry for her daughter clouded that part of her mind, ?How do you plan to do that??












The fishman reached into his bag, and as he did so the fish bubbles began to float around the girl as if in a wave like pattern, and soon he pulled out a guitar. The man flashed them a rather warm smile, and began to play the group a rather soothing melody as he started to sing. Sakuya thought that maybe she had heard this tune once before, however she couldn't be sure about that. As soon as the fishman finished his melody, a loud clapping sound could be heard behind them, and the group looked up to see Nadika walking over to them.

?That was very good.? Nadika paid no heed to the fact that the man was a fishman, odd looking people didn't weird her out since she happened to be pretty odd herself, ?I have some good news for you.? Nadika smiled down at the mother, ?I have found a person willing to take us to a clinic in town, I'm guessing she knows a doctor there who will work for free, so all I have to do is find the correct flower for your daughter, which I should be able to do by the time twilight hits.? Nadika sighed, ?There's a minor problem though, the flower has to be picked out and returned undamaged, and we're not the only ones going to be there.?

?Really?!? The mother couldn't believe the words she was hearing, ?Someone on this island that will actually help us for free?!? If Nadika could do that much for her, then picking a flower shouldn't be difficult.

?Before we worry about how we're going to pick the flower though, we should get your daughter to the clinic first.? Sakuya stands up, and reaches down, picking the little girl up, ?I'll help carry her, by the way would you come along, erm.? Sakuya turned around to look at the Fishman, ?I haven't learned your name yet, actually.?


----------



## Franky (Sep 12, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Nadika hadn't even noticed the giant fishman pass them by as she had her back turned to the group, instead she had been more focused on what Elizabeth happened to be talking about, which basically amounted to if she was confident enough to call herself a pirate with such a big shot Marine on the island, “Big shot though he may be to himself, he's a small fry in a world of big fish, I can probably take him on.” Nadika listened as Elizabeth mentioned that finding a doctor wasn't the hard part of the equation, however what Elizabeth tried to imply with this statement did not register with the rookie pirate captain at all, and she mentioned that there happened to be a clinc left of the bench they were sitting at, and that she could take them there if she so wished. Elizabeth then went on to tell her that the hard parts would be finding a Doctor to do it for free, and finding the Kurenai flower needed to make the antidote as it only blooms once a year on this night.
> 
> “I'll do it.” Nadika smirked at Elizabeth, “I'll get a plant that's undamaged, and I'll find a doctor who will make the antidote for free.” Nadika nodded at the girl once, and then turned to walk back into the inn, “Give me just a couple of minutes, I need to go collect the patient.”
> 
> ...



The people clapped for Wamori as he finished his song and stashed away his guitar on his back. He would've bowed and all, but what with the size of the building he was afraid of causing damages or hurting anyone. The girls and the family didn't seem to be afraid of him, which brightened his feelings greatly, as many people would run if they were to come into contact with him so suddenly.

"My name is Wamori," he commented when the white-haired lady asked him his name, "And of course I'll accompany you... I may seem gentle in nature, but I can fight if anything comes... well... you can see how big i am, right?"

He nodded and chuckled a little, laughing lightly at his own size. As he saw the white-haired girl lean over to lift the sick girl, he tapped her on the shoulder and motioned to let him take her. No sense in letting a woman carry someone when a Fishman multiple times their size and physical strength was right there to help.

"Actually, you see these fish?" Wamori continued, motioning to the floating sea creatures in bubbles around him, "They can accompany me onto the land only because of my ability, which allowed me to create these water-filled bubbles... But I can also create regular bubbles, although stronger than usual, everyday bubbles. I think I can make this trip more comfortable for our ill friend..."

Taking the sick girl outside, her blankets and all, he let her down on the steps of the inn and backed away onto the street. Taking a large breath and opening his huge mouth wide, he leaned back and breathed out a massive bubble around the sick girl. He sealed his lips thus sealing the bubble and the bubble began to float in the air much like the fish that were still floating around him.

"Now she's comfortable and we can easily just give a small push and float her to the clinic," Wamori explained, gently moving the bubble the girl was in in midair, "I can make more if anyone else wants to take a bubble-ride... but first, I didn't catch your names?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 12, 2011)

Franky said:


> "Now she's comfortable and we can easily just give a small push and float her to the clinic," Wamori explained, gently moving the bubble the girl was in in midair, "I can make more if anyone else wants to take a bubble-ride... but first, I didn't catch your names?"



“I see so your name is Wamori.” Nadika bowed towards the Fishman, “Nice to meet you Wamori, my name is Nadika.” Nadika smiled up at the fishman, and it was at this point that she happened to notice the bubbles around him. She wanted to make a comment about them, however Wamori went into an explanation before she even had the chance to question him, saying that the bubbles happened to be a part of his ability. Sakuya meanwhile scratched her chin as she listened to it, an ability of that caliber could be useful to them.

“Hey Nadika.” Sakuya whispered to the girl, “We have to get this guy onto our crew.”

“You don't need to tell me that.” Nadika grinned at Sakuya, “He looks cool and intimidating, that's more than enough reason for me to ask him to join before we leave!”

“Erm, that's not exactly what I was suggesting.” Sakuya laughed nervously, “I guess that works.”

As the two girls finished their hushed chat, Wamori suddenly took the girl from Sakuya's arms, and took her outside as the rest of the group followed him. He laid the girl down with her blankets down on the steps to the inn, and then backed away as he took a deep breath, and then he let the breath go, creating a large bubble which surrounded the girl. Wamori then closed his mouth around the bubble, and the sick girl slowly began to float in the air. Wamori explained that inside the bubble she should be comfortable, and that they could just give her a float and a push. He then offered to give someone else a ride, to which Nadika appeared in front of him by nearly teleporting, moving with a speed she should not have at the mere thought of riding in one of those.

“MEEEEEE!!!” Nadika raised her hand, “I wanna, I wanna, I wanna, I wanna!”

“Oi.” Sakuya slapped her hand over her face, and then did a double take of that action just to make sure she had done it enough, “My name is Sakuya, nice to meet you.” Sakuya bowed at the man, and it was then that she noticed Elizabeth, “Oh, you must be the person who's going to take us to the clinc!”

------------------------------

“Ohohoho!” Handsome laughed as his entourage walked along behind him, with Kazuhiko walking at his side, his second right hand had decided to stay back on their ship to make sure it didn't get attacked, that man always chose the loner route for some reason, but Handsome knew he happened to be a good guy anyways, Handsome had just finished playing at a booth earlier with the money he had made, and as a result ended up winning a white fan with red stripes on the top and bottom of it, as well as a pink dot in the middle, “This fan is the essence of pure beauty, it's mere presence resonates with my very soul.”

“Hmm?” Kazuhiko raised an eyebrow as the group walked by a bunch of two men talking, they seemed awfully worried about something on the island, “What are those two worried about?” Kazuhiko's voice snapped Handsome to attention, as he stopped the procession of Marines in order to better hear what the men were talking about.

“Are you serious about that?!” The man's eyes had gone wide, “A girl's fallen sick at the end with a rare illness, and only a single plant on this island can cure her?!”

“That's the details anyways, I think the disease is that rare Black Star disease they keep talking about.” The other man sighed, “That disease is very dangerous, if it progresses too far the girl could die.” The man smirked, “Even more interesting than that, some girl with white hair and weird looking eyes is going around saying she'll find a doctor to make the medicine for free.”

“BWAHAHAHAHA!” The man fell into laughter, “Does she even know how rare that medicine is?! No doctor in their right mind would make it for free, the chances of getting one are slim to none on this island! She'd have to pick out one of the glowing flowers that blooms tonight, and make sure it's right type, and then after that she would have to pick it in such a way as to keep it from being damaged!”

"Ooooooh how horrible!" Handsome's face became a shade of blue, with a dark blue background appearing behind him as he heard the news, "A child with a rare illness that could kill her, and a mother with no way to pay for such a medicine, as well as a girl who is attempting to find a doctor who will make the medicine for free?" Handsome sighed, tilting his head back with his hand over his face, exactly as if he were an actual aristocratic woman, "That story holds a painful form of beauty within it, woe is me for I feel like I could shed a thousand tears! The magnificent being of beauty known as a child should not have to suffer such a dismal fate as death!"

 “Girl with white hair and odd eyes?” Kazuhiko turned to Handsome, “Isn't that the girl you described to me earlier, the one who ended up turning down your request?”

“Ahh my beautiful goddess, how I remember thee!” Handsome's eyes began to sparkle as a very flamboyant type background appeared behind, his attitude having changed at the mere mention of the fact that it was the same girl, “You had a beautiful heart after all, just as I expected of you, without a doubt you are the right type for me!” Handsome turned his attention to Kazuhiko, “I have decided that I shall pay this family a visit, and then I shall help them obtain the flower they seek.”

“Are you certain about that, Handsome-sama?!” Kazuhiko's eyes widened, Handsome certainly wasn't a man he would call selfish, but such a task would prove to be.. “To pick such a flower and make sure the entire flower remains undamaged, that must be a daunting task for you, right?”

“For someone such as myself, you say? Dohohohoho!” Handsome grinned at Kazuhiko, what a na?ve man he happened to be, he had no understanding of his background at all, and yet followed him loyally anyways, “I used to be an herbalist before I joined the marines, a beautiful job such as that was a task fit for me, I may not have practiced it for many years, but I am the only one on this island who has a snowball's chance of picking a flower that delicately.” Handsome grinned at his men, “Let us go forward men, we shall head to the clinic, the same place this group is likely headed.”


----------



## Gaja (Sep 12, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
The group made their way up the trail and close to the top of the mountain. It sure was one hell of a view, along with some old ruins giving the place a distinct charm. Putting Tip on the ground Shingo crossed his arms and saw the old man climb a tree in a way that you wouldn't expect from a person of his age. Moment later though it all changed as Arc and Shingo saw a gang of hunter, lead by Lynch shoot one bullet at Tip's wolf.

Neither Shingo nor Arc really did anything at that point, while Dapper seemed to be going mad with worry. Casually looking up Shingo wished that Sandrei was there to explain why in the world these guys were so worried about, those guys weren't strong. You could see it right away... So why all this drama? Scratching his head the muscular boxer looked at Arc who possibly struggled with the same question, however as Dapper screamed out for Shingo to come and help the young man was quick to get serious and jump in.

With a dash the muscle bound boxer sent two men flying after landing a hook to each men's jaw. Standing up he drew the attention of the men to himself as Dapper jumped Lynch. "Some fancy shmancy would be pirate ain't gonn' mess up our payday. Get 'im boyz!" The entire group of now 18 men looked on and attacked Shingo, while another part attacked Arc. Shingo looked at the incoming posse and really wasn't in the mood to fight but whatever.

"If you guys run now, I won't chase you." Shingo said in a rather lazy tone, he was getting fed up with this silly shit. Who cared about a wolf, so what if he was worth some pocket money, the only thing that mattered really was that Rose wanted to go to the moon. "You're too cocky fancy pants!!!" Attacking Shingo a couple of the hunters found themselves flying away from the pirate after getting their teeth knocked out. Shingo wasn't one for jokes, unless the one joking was Rose, Sandrei or Ursla. Or maybe a talking panda or something awesome like that...

In a matter of moments though all 20 hunters that attacked Shingo and Arc though were piled up on top of each other with Shingo clapping his hands together, after a job well done. "That takes care of that... Now let's see where the mad scientist has gone." Putting his hands in to his pockets, Shingo casually walked in to the direction of Lynch and Tip, and unknown to him another new figure. He just reached the group as Tip cried out for help from the new guy, so Shingo observed what would happen. Might as well, after all if it got really serious he'd jump in and dance as well.

- * Meanwhile -*

Exiting the establishment that hte Phoenix Pirates visited not long ago was a familiar figure, his suit suggesting that his employer was none other then the World Government itself. With his hands in his pockets the young tanned man looked to his right. So Dr. Volk's target had gone that way. And just as he was about to go and continue his pursuit a couple men yelled at him. "Hey! Yo!! Goldie!!! Yeah you!!! What do you think you're doing!!!" Casually looking behind him the blond haired man saw a gnag of men, armed with rifles, knifes and pipes staring him down.

At that moment a wicked smile spread over his features, and a bloodthirsty look in his eyes came in place of the bored one. Putting his hand on his katana the man slowly turned around. He had one minute to spare...


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei*​
The rest of the crew had gone off for other dealings while a few, including Sandrei and Ursla, had remained at the inventors home to prepare construction. The Fishman looked over a blueprint that Tip had left out for him, explaining his construction in a very complicated form, perhaps Sandrei being the only man on this island beside Tip himself to understand it. His webbed finger ran over the paper as he studied various points of interest, yet his concentration was broken by the groan of a young woman planted to the sofa, fanning herself. 
?When we will arrive on an island with a resort, hotel, proper civilisation.? She complained, one leg crossing the other in a smooth motion, her head resting back in frustration. Sandrei kept his back to the masseur with his attention on the blueprint. He was fine in these sorts of places. Islands with big cities were sometimes a big problem for him; people still consider some stereotypes to be true. That and whenever when they went to a densely populated place they always brought trouble. The Fishman rolled his shoulders in a small shrug.
_?Who knows? If the moon?s our next destination then I can?t imagine it?ll be anytime soon.?_ Another sorrowful groan escaped the lips of the Phoenix Pirate behind him. In return the shipwright gave his head a small shake and moved to the door.
?I?m going to get to work on the supplies. If you need anything then don?t call me, ?cause I?ll be busy.? Ursla rolled her eyes and slumped into the seat.
?Hmph!?


----------



## Gaja (Sep 12, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
After introducing himself to Tengu like he was taught to do Semmy raised his right hand/paw and caught the incoming bag of coins. That this guy would pay him up front Semmy honestly didn't expect, but that just showed that this fella was straight up. Semmy tied the bag to his sash and listened as the mysterious swordsman introduced himself, both "men" exiting the bar and leaving it an absolute mess.

When Tengu explained to him about the _Good Samaritan_ and what it did Semmy had no problems helping. It sounded like a good job. Straight up protection, although the panda could hardly call himself a stone cold bodyguard. He understood the situation and Tengu's current condition. He actually had a little respect for the human, simply because if he got cut so much and was still walking around like it was nothing Semmy knew that he was tough.

"*Hmmm I understand. Well lead the way Tengu.*" Just as the two of them made their way towards the ship in question two men saw them walk away. "You won't be able to change Gecko Island just like that. But you'll see for yourselves soon enough..." The two figures were both sitting in a dark corner and so their faces weren't visible, but one of them was wearing a lunatic shirt tied around his body. The white one with the long sleeves... The same individual also seemed to be smiling heavily. "I know those two... this is going to be fufufufun... Send out another crew..."

Meanwhile Semmy and Tengu were making their way back to the ship. Tengu wanted for Semmy to meet the staff so he knew who he was gonna protect, though it was weird as they walked, Tengu didn't look at the panda at all. By now the panda was used to everybody taking notice in him, so he found it rather weird. While still walking Semmy wondered if all swordsmen were like this, so he decided to ask as they approached the camp. "*Hmmm Tengu? Do you dislike me?*" Semmy was feeling a bit sad, did he do something disrespectful to the guy? Or was it that Tengu was allergic to bamboo?

Little did he know about Tengu's nature and eyesight situation. But before Tengu really had a chance to answer the _Good Smaritan_ came into view and a woman's scream broke the peaceful conversation between the panda and the blind swordsman. Both men would react instantly due to their training in Tengu, and Semmy natural reflexes being refined through his training. Upon their arrival they would be faced with a crew of ten men who were trashing some boxes with medical supplies. No doubt were these the men Semmy was hired to deal with. Cracking his knuckles the large animal now ran in front of Tengu, unaware of his condition still. Even if the swordsman was to tell him, would Semmy really believe him, after all he acts so, so normal? "*Semmy Ball!*"

Launching his gut forward Semmy hit one guy with cannonball like force, sending the guy flying in to a tree, and knocking him out. Meanwhile if Tengu was even going to attack or just stand there and "watch" was up to the swordsman entirely. However he didn't go unnoticed as two men pulled out two knifes each and were about to go and run towards Tengu but they felt a paw grab each man's head. And before they knew it Semmy had smashed their heads in to one another, laving both men lying behind him "*Oh Mr. Tengu. There's one behind you.*" Guessing that Tengu wouldn't have trouble defending himself the panda pointed behind Tengu, as if the human could see it. The other six men looked at Semmy who turned towards them ready to continue this beat down.

"Let's get them guys... huh? Guys?!?" And suddenly only one guy was standing, wanting to fight the two bodyguards. "We'll be back!!!" The other five men yelled out as they ran away. Semmy smiled at this development. "*Guess your buddies sold you out...*" The men put his hand in front of him, surrendering obviously. Though Semmy wasn't gonna have any of it. Grabbing a hold of the man's shirt Semmy picked him up with tremendous force and yelled out. "*Seo Nage!*"

Throwing the man over his shoulder, using the Ippon Seo Nage, a Judo throw the guy soon found himself flying at break neck speed and crash landing in to his friends. After that was all done Semmy smiled and turned towards Tengu. "*Sooo....*" But then he saw a bunch of doctors and patients watch him from every direction. Guess these were the guys who needed protection. So the panda stood straight up and raised his hand in to the air, greeting everybody. "*Yo. I'm Semmy. And I'll be protecting you guys from now on. Nice to meet youuu~*" Semmy spoke as nonthreatening as possible, really he seemed like a big kid, who couldn't hurt a fly as he bowed his head at the ending of his little intro. Wearing shades, and human clothing along with a pair of katana and a large chunk of bamboo Semmy was the type of character you didn't get to see often.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 12, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"Grand Line"*​
Aboard the _Smiling Bear_ Pierre was there to welcome their female guest. Due to having extraordinary eyesight Pierre was the one who spotted Myra's boat in the distance, and that she was a girl as well. So he stayed close to Hornet simply because he knew that the Bro Captain could be a bit odd to strangers.

Obviously Hornet didn't mean any harm, it was just that his rap skills, well sometimes needed to be explained to certain people so misunderstandings wouldn't occur. The blond gunslinger was a bit surprised though as Myra politely introduced herself and graciously accepted their invitation to the next island. These waters could, or rather were rather dangerous. "Hello Myra. I'm Pierre. If you need..." And just as Pierre introduced himself and was about to offer Myra help should she need any his attention was diverted to a new guest. A young cloaked girl shipwrecked apparently, and needed help.

Jumping over to the wreckage Pierre was actually the one who pulled the young cloaked woman back to the _Smiling Bear_, making sure to not move her to much should she be injured. Upon checking her vital signs, breathing and pulse Pierre knew that she didn't drown or anything. He knew that if the breathing wasn't stable, she probably drank too much water, luckily that wasn't the case. So she should recover in his opinion. Out of the entire crew Pierre had the best medical knowledge, although compared to that of a real doctor it was still rather basic stuff that he picked up working as a sheriff back in the West Blue. Bringing the mysterious girl in to one of the free rooms along with Myra, Pierre put her on the bed and puled a blanket over her, and a pillow under her head. "Lucky for us that you practice medicine Myra."

Despite seeing the jewels and regal clothing Pierre wasn't swayed by these sorts of things, as upon closer inspection he saw that this girl was injured, and seemed to have been hit several times. That actually made Pierre a little angry, since to him hitting a woman for no reason was out of the question. Then again he wanted to have a shoot out with the best gunslinger in the world, who was by the way also a woman. So his logic might not have been bulletproof. "So Myra if I may ask. Why are you in these dangerous waters?"

Really that was the correct question at this point. Seeing crazy gunslingers, blind swordsmen, talking animals, devil fruit users, pirates, warriors, revolutionaries and marines was to be expected but a 15 year old girl in a small fishing boat, in the middle of the Grand Line? That was the one who stood out really.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 12, 2011)

*Danto Island 

Joli Luurhourne​*
?Run you bastard!? One pirate roared out to his remaining comrade. The pair sprinted for their lives through the thick forest around them, their hearts racing, legs aching, and breath heavy. They had stumbled upon something they regretted out of greed and desire for treasure. Rumor had it that Danto Island was home to a large about of treasure yet it was guarded by fierce warriors. Many had attempted to seek out the treasure for themselves but to this day no one had been successful, these two were no different. The two pirates were rather gruff and manly, wielding a blade and gun each though they did not try and use them, all they could do is flee. 
?Which way is the shore!?? The first pirate called out as his eyes dashed about the forest. There was a path, which they were following, but the path did not lead to where they docked their ship. On the way here they had left a marker where to head back into the forest itself, they had either yet to come across it or had already passed it. The latter was the fear. 
?No idea! Just keep runnin?! I cant die here!? His friend yelled out, his eyes clamped shut and tears leaking out. In the tree line there was movement, shadows dashing forward. They were being followed. 
?Did you see those? monsters!?? The pirate snarled. It was unnatural, wrong. There was no way a human being could become that. If anything he would have preferred to be killed then changed into one of ?those?. 

Suddenly a dagger flew from the shadow of the trees in their path, causing them to skid to a halt, and then numerous daggers exploded forth and stabbed the ground all around them. The two pirates quickly drew their swords but to no avail. Within moments the men that had been chasing them dash forward with their own weapons in hand and brought down justice on the pirates. The screams echoed throughout the foliage as the men were brought down, bound and dragged back the way they came. They kicked and struggled, pleaded for their lives to be freed but the ones that caught them only laughed at that reactions and continued to drag them home. The two pirates gazed up at a huge mansion, trimmed with flamboyant colours and an elegant appearance to it. One of them gasped in horror, his skin soaked with sweat.
?No? we?re back!? The pair were dragged inside the mansion, through a long corridor until they finally came to the middle of a large hall. The hall was filled with men, eyes upon the two pirates and smirks on their faces. In the centre of them a tall, slender, dark skinned man sat on a throne with his legs crossed and a cigarette between his fingers. His face was hidden by the darkness of the hall, only the lower half of his face visible.
*?Thought you could get away, did you?? *The man on the throne asked in a sultry voice. The two pirates were forced to kneel before him, their bodies shaking and eyes watering. Ever so slowly the shadowed man pushed himself to his feet, his cigarette briefly raised to his lips as he took in a toke. 
*?You were after my treasure weren?t you, oh dear. Again and again little boys try their luck and always fail. You?re no different I am afraid.? *As the man came more into view his coats collar became more obvious, a huge fur one at that. Stilll shrouded in shadow for the most part the leader stepped in front of both captured pirates. After placing his cigarette between his lips he pushed both index fingers into each of their foreheads.
*?Your minds lie to you, only your heart is honest. Your true emotions can?t be hidden from me.?* Both men?s eyes suddenly burst side with horror.

A few hours later the dark skinned man once again sat on his throne with his legs crossed and a cigarette between his fingers. An ashtray sat next to him on the arm rest, filled with cigarettes. One of the mans followers stepped up in front of him, dressed in black leather with a sword at his hip.
?The two have been integrated into the ranks. That?s over a dozen attacks this month, all for your treasure.? The dark skinned leader nodded softly, letting out a sigh as he pondered the frustration of so many greedy people in the world. 
*?It?s a shame, since they?ll never find it. They simply don?t think with their hearts enough, hehehe.? *The shadowed leader flicked his used up cigarette across the room and relaxed back into his chair, his eyes gleaming in the darkness with a daring look. In one smooth motion his tongue ran over his lips.
*?Who will be next to make an attempt at my treasure~?*


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Tsubihime Harlots
Outskirts of Circus Noir*

The forest's tranquility was shook with a thunderous roar, The trees jumped backed from the shockwave that stampeded through the air. Rustling leaves acted as the signal for flocks of birds to pour from the catacombs of the giant oak trees. The animals scurried too scared to let their curiosity get the better of them. The Ship had landed in the middle of the forest ways off from the raging whirlpool that had shot them several of hundreds of feet into the air.

The Veteran crew all laughed checking up on the rookies who had been convinced that they had entered paradise, The ship was beat up but nothing the crew of shipwrights couldn't fix. The Giant women onboard where in charge of pushing the ship back out to sea once it was repaired so though they had dropped on land Tsubihime wasn't all too worried. The Head Navigator got up from a pile of debris. Fixing her glasses she said in a calm voice "Well that wasn't too bad"

*"ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!"* Her surrounding navigating team scolded her. Tsubihime looked around, The Circus noir forest was a sight to see. Massive trees that would rival modern sky scrapers, Despite it being a spring island the leaves where hundreds of different colors, The ones closest to the ground where more a blueish purple color while the higher ones had a more orange red hue to them. The grass itself was blue and strange vibrating meat eating plants sprouted from the base of numerous trees.

Several had tried to already eat some of the crew members luckily they had been saved by their friends. In the distance Tsubihime could spot massive Deers as big as a house observing them with intense focus. The sounds of wildplace could be heard throughout it all, The forest felt alive. A Group of girls yelled as they felt something pass their feet, The other crew members merely laughed at the frighted trio.

Tsubihime took another glance and felt something wrong, The watchful presence of the deer was gone and now a more ominous feeling had taking over. Quickly looking around she scanned the area, It was coming closer she could feel the anxiety building in her chest. The Forest bursted into life once more as their flank erupted, A Massive black panther like creature jumped out of the crew. "GET OUT OF THE WAY!" The group of giant females called out from behind as the rookies barely had time to escape the monsters swiping claw.

The swordsman group all unsheathed their blade _*"YOU WANNA PICK A FIGHT WITH US!" "WE'RE THE CREW OF THE FIRST PIRATE QUEEN!"*_ Yelled another in encouragement. The monster roared, The forest shaking from it's ferocity. Raising it's massive paw upward it brought it down ready to make mincemeat of the young girls.

*BAM!!!*

Dust kicked up every which was as the forest erupted with another shockwave, Tsubihime literally stood toe to toe with the giant beast having stopped it's attack with a kick to it's paw. The two now fought for supremacy as their stalemate went back and forth, Just as it looked as Tsubihime was about to lose to it's strength she reared back and delivered another kick to it's face sending it jetting towards the massive trees.

Slamming with force the tree shook but did not give. The panther kneeled for a moment as it tried to regain it's composure, staring down the girls it gave off a different roar from before. *"WHAT'S THAT NOISE!"* Some of the crew yelled out in confusion. The monster took aim and launched it's self foward towards them when a rain of kunai stopped it in it's tracks. Laced with thick rope the panther was completely immobilized. 

The pirate crew now found themselves in the company of oddly dressed figure. With one phrase they made their presence known.

"Echo's Breath Squad at your duty!"​


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Bullhorn island wasn't pretty. Then again, it didn't really have to be. When you're the only remaining fragment of a weapon that was said to be powerful enough to destroy the sun, then you don't have anything to gain by looking nice.

Still, Bullhorn island was not a sight for sore eyes. It was harsh lines and angles - jagged, mountainous terrain that shot aggressively into the sky, giving the impression of anger, impatience and general bad-assitude. 

Kent knew that somewhere in there rested a bridge - a very special bridge that reached over a very special chasm. They were special because they marked the only defeat of Kent's military career, and the reason, he had been sent back to the blues after a fairly successful run as a third in command in the Grand Line.

Kent clenched his fist, and a tiny _zrap_ of electricity emanated from his hand. He smirked, and smaller bolts of electricity shot up and down his skin.

He had been right. The Devil Fruit Gon had been carrying had been useful - exactly how useful, he'd soon figure out. "Steer us in!" He called to Alexis, who was currently manning the helm. With a quick nod, she angled the ship to best cut through the waves that were pushing them away from Bullhorn, and the Bonebuster began chugging along, slowly but steadily getting closer to the curved island.

And then the cannonballs started flying. 

There was an enormous explosion, and nearly the entire side of Bullhorn island seemed to be engulfed in flames. A huge shadow fell over the Bonebuster even as the sound from the cannons threatened to capsize them, and Kent looked up to see the sky blocked by a massive wall of cannonballs, all speeding towards them. 

"Cipher Pirates!" Kent shouted, electricity flaring around his body as he launched himself into the air. "Take out as many as you can! Protect the ship at all costs!"

Kicking the air at incredible speeds, Kent shot through the sky like a bullet, catching one cannonball in each hand and throwing them. The crashed into several others, throwing several of the cannonballs off course, but there were too many of the things for it to really make a difference. Kent cursed and pumped electricity out of his body, but it had much less of an effect than he had hoped - he had yet to learn how to properly control the lightning, and though this was far from delicate work, it wasn't easy. He kicked the air harder, throwing up enormous gusts of air which battered dozens of the cannonballs aside, but it still had little impact on the barrage as a whole.

"Oh. Shit."


----------



## Franky (Sep 12, 2011)

*









Danto Island; Mason's Underground Lab​*
Lights of colors and sounds flashed on the walls and along circuit boards leading to a large computer screen that seemed to float as a hologram in the air. The screen displayed fast-paced movement of programs and incredible organization, searching, and downloading of information. A large projector Den Den Mushi being the source of the screen, accompanied by two, equally as large receptor Den Den Mushi. These together allowed for the interception of calls, transmissions, and any kind of information transmitted through Den Den Mushi, Radio, or otherwise.

On occasion the screen would hack into the Marine Database and steal bits of information, feeding off the world's most up to date knowledge base. Not only the screen and Den Den Mushi filled the room, however. The walls were lined with large blinking machines all with a digitalized feel to it. A smaller screen with smaller Den Den Mushi sat upon a desk in the corner, displaying plans for some kind of robot.

On the last wall of the room lined up were various, simple looking (for the most part), humanoid robot bodes. Various labels were branded onto each of them, such as "Flame Bot" and "Water Bot". Charts listing the mechanization of each were pinned to the walls behind them in an orderly manor.

*"Just a little more and.... YEAH! THAT'S IT!!!"* A loud, hyper voice burst through the silence of the room.

A shape burst suddenly from the huge screen, the monitor instantly slowing down. The shape instantly grew legs and arms and a head, taking the form of a young man of about 19 years of age. His eyes were covered by a Rainbow Spectrum Visor and ears by large matching headphones. The sleeves of his simple suit and tie were ordained with digital patterned that alternated the colors of the spectrum.

*"YOSH! The database update is complete... now I can head upstairs and begin preparing for my Techno Dance Jam~!"*

The boy darted up the ladder in the corner of the room and shut a trap door behind him, the machines all automatically shutting down and turning off. Up the ladder was a large room, obviously his home. He had converted all the rooms his parents left him into one big room, seeing as he love the spacious feeling. Everything had a technologic feel to it, and the air was almost thick with tech and digital feel.

*"Well... um... I suppose my house is always ready to get FUNKY!... but who will I dance with?"* Mason Techno spoke to himself in a suddenly saddened tone.

Mason grew up as an outcast on Danto Island, and, although he loved to Party and dance to his own Techno beat, he couldn't help but be unable to make may with friends with his constant urge to be making things, to be inventing new machinery. Mason sighed and decided he'd try (again) to get people to come to his party by posting fliers up all around town.

Thus, he spent the rest of the day posting up fliers before retreating the sound confines of his underground lab.


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Tsubihime Harlots
Outskirts of Circus Noir*

The oddly dressed group now had the giant panther in their grasps as the rope tugged and pull as the panther strained. The Strange warriors jumped from all sides securing the rope to the ground with steel black kunais. _"Who are you?"_ Asked one of the curious from the back, She had short curly blond hair and would pucker her lips at the end of every sentence. The boy pulled at his black mask revealing a young fair skinned face. "The Names Makoto Leader of the Echo Squad" He smiled trying his best to give off a heroic pose which failed to impress any of the girls though that didn't phase him one bit.

"Now hurry escape while you still can, The Kingdom Officers should be over here soon" Makoto quickly warned Tsubihime and her pirate crew. "What? Why?" Asked another of the younger girls, This one had jet black hair that was tied into hundreds of different braids. "The last roar wasn't a regular roar, It was a signal" chimed in the leader of the swordsman division. She had  long navy blue hair that was tied up high into a pony tail.

Her right eye was covered by a black eye patch that wrapped around the side of her head with a leather strap. Her fair skin was peppered with scars attained from years of fighting which where visible underneath her leather jacket which she match with a yellow bikini top. She wore hiked up green cargo pants that where held up by a black double buckled belt which had numerous charms hanging from the left side. Her eyes where a ruby colored which matched the low soled sandals she wore on her feet. Her left ankle was covered in bandages hiding a tattoo she had long gotten ago.

"That's right Ma'am, Now please hurry" The boy urged once more. "No need to tell me twice" Said the woman as she turned around leading her division. "Let's go girls" The head navigator commanded *"RIGHT!*". Tsubihime merely shot a glance of the boy then turned her attention to the distance which now seemed to rustle with life as clanging armor and chatter could be heard from the distance. With that the pirates took their leave hoping to enter the city unnoticed.

*Time Tower; Circus Noir*

Steam bellows from the belly of the tower shooting forth from the numerous pipes that wind and extend outward every direction of the structure. On each third floor up their is a clock face telling different time zones for the four blues as well as the Grand line until finally ends at the Sixteenth floor where the walls are replaced by giant panes of glass that give an eagles eye view of the city of Circus Noir. 

It was an industrial giant of a city with factories sprouting almost every block , their were so many that housing complexes seemed to be built at the foot of their monstrous plants. However these were not the usual grey factories no they lived up to their name having colorful circus like architecture. The streets were filled with people shopping, The unique police force that looked like between a cross of a knight and a clown kept watching making sure to keep peace in the city.

At the center of it stood a tall bronze weather beaten statue of a giant human birdlike entity. It's wings water like as it cascade and whirlpools on every side breaking off at the tips from erosion. The tall creature stands proud as if ascended into the heavens. At it's stand reads "May it bless us with the light of lightning and spare us the force of the thunder".  Tourists shot pictures of themselves with the statue as well as it alone.

At the very top of city sat a very hungry man who know had dipped into his seventh glow of Hardberries, Very thick skinned fruit that tasted like strawberries on the inside but could crack a tooth on the outside. He chucked one into his mouth munching away, He had a peculiar appearence that befit the city. Looking like a clown he had long flowing black hair that ended around his shoulders, His face painted white he bared several piercings on his ears, lips, and as well as his eyebrows.

He wore a fitted button down shirt with steel arm guards strapped to his arms and fingerless leather gloves. His pants where a red and white polkadot with several belts looping around them which lead to his giant blue shoes. This man was obviously very important around here as people tended to him left and right. Behind him stood a behemoth of a guard who had as much personality and charm as a brick wall.

"You know life is really hard Bazeel, It seems like no one ever seems to be able to relax anymore" He said kicking up his feet as the sixth maid came to massage his feet with very special soaps and oils he so very desired. "It's just a macabre thought to think that one can't even enjoy the simple pleasures isn't it Bazeel" he said lazily as he cocked his head towards his massive bodyguard who merely gave up a low resonating grunt. 

"Life here is too boring, But Don't worry Bazeel, I plan to shake this city to the very core" He said, His malicious grin spreading further on his face. "It'll be one hell of a show" with that we pan out to find the Tsubihime harlots having made it to one of the many entrances throughout the city, Having decided to split up the veterans decided to enter the city while the rookies and a few other vets looked for cover in the forest.

"Let's get what we came for" Tsubihime said as she entered the city.

​


----------



## Pyro (Sep 12, 2011)

Gaja said:


> In a matter of moments though all 20 hunters that attacked Shingo and Arc though were piled up on top of each other with Shingo clapping his hands together, after a job well done. "That takes care of that... Now let's see where the mad scientist has gone." Putting his hands in to his pockets, Shingo casually walked in to the direction of Lynch and Tip, and unknown to him another new figure. He just reached the group as Tip cried out for help from the new guy, so Shingo observed what would happen. Might as well, after all if it got really serious he'd jump in and dance as well.




*Clover Island---- Zen*

Zen watched as the odd assortment of pirates fought the group of hunters. It was amazing watching them fight. He had been taught martial arts in the temple, but it was totally different than how these men fought. He saw a man using his entirely his fists, downing man after man with a flurry of punches. 

Another man used his large intimidating stature and strength to defeat the enemy. He attacked with quick tackles that had great force behind them due to his large mass. 

Soon enough, all of the hunters were knocked out and in a pile near the two warriors. Zen watched in excitement as they fought. Amazed at all the things there were in the world. The smaller man had on big gloves and they were very red. And the Large man looked as though he had an extremely large amount of hair growing out from all places in his body. These were some very unique individuals Zen thought to himself.

Zen walked out towards the two with his hands in the air to show that he meant no harm. Wilson, his metallic companion floated slightly behind him following him everywhere Zen went. 

"Wow! That is NOT what I expected. I mean, wooooow. First of all have you seen how big this place is? It's huuuuuge! I was expecting it to be big, but woooow! I'm impressed. I mean those priests told me that when I was released outside I was going to begin my journey to save the world, but I didn't think the World was gonna be this BIG!" Zen said as he walked towards Arc and Shingo. 

"By the way, how did you guys do that stuff. You (Zen pointed to Shingo) only used your fists! How did you do that?!? And you (He turned his attention to Arc)... what ARE you!?! Hahahaha!" Zen rambled exuberantly. 

Suddenly Zen's laughter stopped.


"Hold on a second. I think Wilson senses something." Zen said as he looked over into the woods towards where Lynch was hiding watching the group.

Lynch watched as Zen walked into the clearing that had be booby trapped. He was a hunter after all. He knew that if he was hunting prey such as these, that he would have to separate them and pick them off one by one. 

And so, as Zen walked into the clearing, with Wilson leading the way, Zen stepped into a pile of leaves and heard a loud snap. 

Zen yelped as his footing came out from under him and he fell down into the pit. Lynch then came out of his hiding spot and walked up to the rim.

"Haha I got that little welp. He didn't know what hit him. Just walked right up and fell straight into my..." Lynch wasn't able to finish his sentence because as he looked down into the hole he had dug, he saw Zen hovering in the air with his legs crossed.

"How did you... What are you..." Lynch stammered.

"Oh this is Wilson." Zen explained. 

"I don't think you're the one I'm meant to fight, but I since some of the dark aura in you as well. I better teach you a lesson before it grows." Zen said looking at the hunter.

Zen got up and stood on Wilson, (who he had been sitting on), and jumped off of it high out of the hole and above Lynch's head. As he somersaulted over, he gave the hunter a slight push towards the hole.

"Woooooaaaahhh!!" Lynch yelled as he lost his balance and fell into the hole.

As he fell down, his hands reached out and grabbed onto the only thing they could. Wilson. And so Lynch clung, over his own trap hole, to a small spherical object for all his life.

"Wilson, push." Zen comanded. 

And all of a sudden a flash of light came out from inside Wilson's core and Lynch lost his grip on the ball. 

"Get me outta here!" Lynch yelled up as Zen as the latter simply walked away through the woods back to the other two people he had just met.

Immediately though, Zen went over to the wounded man who had pleaded with him earlier.


"There we go, now we've got everyone out of the way. Do you mind explaining to me what's going on now? You asked me for help, and I can see that your aura shows no ill will. Yet I still don't understand the situation. Who are you all?" Zen asked Tipperton as he pulled some bandages out of his pocket and began to wrap Tip's wounds.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 12, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Elizabeth Keel; Follow the Leader]​*
> Liz had seen a lot of things in her time, but such a large Fishman almost took her by surprise as he pulled his large frame from the small Inn. Pulling the lit cigarette from her lips, she watches curiously as he envelopes the small child seemingly no more than eight in a large air bubble. A string of white smoke poured from her lips. As the heavily scented smoke floats toward the heavens, the other young woman that identified herself as Sakuya finally took notice of her as her Captain decisively yelled that she wanted to also ride in an air bubble as well. A modest smile crosses Liz?s lips as she snuffs the burning Alabasta Red with a pinch,  ?Names Elizabeth. Good to meet you.? she says adjusting her speech pattern accordingly.  ?Yes, I can escort you all to the clinc.? she adds. With a flick of the wrist the spent butt flies and rings a nearby trashcan, in Liz?s mind a small child pops up, ?Two Points!? she yells with a confident grin shaking a fist just in front of her face.
> 
> ?Now.? Elizabeth says lazily pulling herself from the wall she had herself propped up on.  ?If you?d all be so kind.? she adds starting to walk back toward the square.  ?I?ll take us to the clinic.? she says motion them to follow with a motion of her hand.
> ...



Wamori had already made a bubble for Nadika to ride in while Elizabeth began talking to Sakuya, saying that she could escort the group to the clinic. Elizabeth then flicked what remained of her cigarette into the trash can, meanwhile Nadika continued to explore the bubble she had now been placed in, ?Squishy.? Nadika noted as she continued to mess around with the bubble, Nadika punched and kicked it multiple times, but not even her full strength could seem to pop the thing, ?Squishy yet sturdy.? Nadika dared not use her Devil Fruit on the bubble however, the last thing she wanted was for the bubble to actually pop and make her fall on her ass. Elizabeth then grabbed the attention of the group as she said that she would take them off to the clinic.

------------------------

 Soon enough they arrived at the clinic, and Elizabeth mentioned that she would take charge of the child, grabbing the floating bubble and pulling it in front of her, then she pushed the door up, which created a pretty loud creaking sound, ?Mysterioooous.? Nadika giggled, hyperactive over the fact that she happened to still be in the door.

?Oi! Stop acting like a child and start acting like your age!? Sakuya sighed as Wamori tried to fit himself inside the clinic, ?Eh will you be alright?? Sakuya asked, however as soon as she did Wamori managed to fit himself inside the door. Sakuya, Nadika, and the mother walked in behind the fishman, and as soon as they did they heard the clerk address the girl as Doctor Kill.

?Doctor Kill?!? The mother's eyes widened, ?Erm..?

?That's an interesting name.? Sakuya rubbed her chin as she studied Elizabeth, ?So you're a doctor, eh? Are you sure we can trust you with a name like that??

?It's fine!? Nadika noted with glee, not in the least bit affected by her last name to the astonishment of Sakuya and the mother, ?She's a good person, I know it, your daughter will be fine.?

?If you.. say so.? The mother still wasn't entirely convinced, but Nadika seemed to have a way with telling good people a part from bad. Elizabeth and the clerk had already disappeared into the hallway, however Elizabeth had returned asking for the group to follow them, ?My name's Nadika.? Nadika smiled at Elizabeth, ?Sakuya and her mother will go along with you, I'll stay here to keep Wamori company.?


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 13, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
> "Grand Line"*​
> Aboard the _Smiling Bear_ Pierre was there to welcome their female guest. Due to having extraordinary eyesight Pierre was the one who spotted Myra's boat in the distance, and that she was a girl as well. So he stayed close to Hornet simply because he knew that the Bro Captain could be a bit odd to strangers.
> 
> ...



Myra noticed the bruising on the young lady at around the same time that Pierre did. They wouldn’t have noticed them at all, had they not needed to shift her clothing in order to dry her off. Unfortunately, the best that Myra was able to do was rub an analgesic cream on the wounds to prevent her from being too uncomfortable. Pierre had said earlier that they were lucky that Myra practiced medicine, but while that was technically true, she was far from a doctor.
“This is all that I am able to do. I only know how to make medicines, so I cannot treat wounds as a professional doctor would, but she should not be in any unbearable pain. If or when she regains consciousness is up to her.”
Pierre nodded, and they both sat there in silence for a while. Suddenly, Pierre turned to Myra and asked a question that she knew would come up eventually. She answered it as simply as she could.
“…I seek the cure-all, Panacea. Someone to whom I owe my life has fallen ill, and I feel that I must repay the debt.”
That should do. There wasn’t any reason for Myra to go into great detail, and she disliked idle conversation, so if she were to explain herself thoroughly, she would wait for at least most of the crew to be present so that she wouldn’t have to repeat herself too many times. It seemed that Pierre wasn’t quite as concerned with what she was searching for as he was about her being only 15 years old in one of the most dangerous parts of the ocean, but he didn’t pry any further. Myra made a note to herself that Pierre was more well-mannered than he looked.

Some time passed, and with no visible change in the sleeping girl’s condition, Myra stood to check the bruises and her temperature; or she tried to, at least. As Myra rose from her seat, her legs gave out, and she fell to her knees by the bed. Pierre, surprised, rushed to her side.
“Hey, are you alright?!” He asked. Myra nodded and replied meekly.
“Yes, I’m fine,” she lied. Now that she knew that there wasn’t a doctor on board to treat her injuries, she didn't want to trouble them unnecessarily. She tried to stand up again, and Pierre caught her as she almost fell to the ground once more.
“Whoa now, don’t push yourself. Are you sure you’re okay?” He asked again. Myra had already thought of a reasonable excuse, but before she could speak, she was interrupted by a loud growling sound. Her stomach had decided to tell her the real reason why she was too weak to stand. 
“…” Myra said nothing. Pierre looked at her questioningly.
“When was the last time you ate?”
“…Yesterday evening, but I should be alri--"[/b] 
Her stomach growled again in disagreement.
"...I'm sorry...would you be able to spare me some food?"


----------



## Franky (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kurenai Island; Outside the Clinic​*
Wamori walked out of the clinic and looked up the sky and sighed. Spending so long out of water sometimes made Fishmen like himself a little homesick, but he'd be fine. They were, after all, on an island and thus not far from the ocean. He sat down against the wall, carefully at that. He reached into his bag and let the fish he'd been taking care of fly around a little.

Normally by now the oxygen in the water would've been used up, but Wamori's bubbles can diffuse oxygen from the air around them, effectively constantly oxygenating the water or keeping a bubble from running out of air.

Just then Nadika popped her head outside. Wamori's first assumption was that she was out there to keep him company, and he was very pleased by this. These people obviously weren't so bad... for people calling them selves pirates. At least, that had been what Wamori had gathered from hanging around the people on the island.

Nadika was obviously an excitable young lady, her having been the only one to take him up on his offer to let them ride in one of his floating bubbles. So, Wamori decided he'd show her something in return for being so hospitable towards him, unlike a lot of humans. That Mrs. Carter inside the Clinic, for example, who had jumped at the mere sight of him.

"Oi, Nadike... let me show you a little.. performance to go along with my song..." Wamori said, lifting himself and stepping towards the road to make room for himself.

He motioned Nadika to sit down and took another deep breath. He leaned back and forward, blowing another bubble, this time however, blowing one filled with water. He gently pushed the bubbles he had filled with fish into the larger one, larger than himself somehow, effectively creating an aquarium that glistened in the sunlight.

Now don't miss a beat... I don't have a song for this one, but I promise you'll love the spectacle!" Wamori fore mentioned, grabbing his guitar from his back and beginning to simultaneously blow large bubbles and playing his guitar.












Just has soon as he'd begun he jumped onto the line of bubbles that now seemed to be orbiting the large, aquarium-like bubble. The fish themselves had already begun swimming in a dance-like pattern to the music. Wamori continued to blow more and more bubbles, wet bubbles that sparkled and shined with the sunlight. Then, POP! One of the bubbles Wamori begun walking on popped and let off a sprinkle of droplets that seemed more like glistening confetti.

Wamori jumped and flipped despite his size from bubble to bubble has he continued to make them and they continued to spin round the largest one. People were coming out their homes and stores to see the performance. A faint smile curved itself comfortably onto the ends of Wamori's lips as he continued to blow and blow and blow and strum his guitar better than anyone on the island had ever heard before.

Nearing the end of his performance, Wamori did a flip over the largest bubble to the front, once more facing Nadika. He proceeded to quickly blow enough smaller water-filled bubbles to accommodate for all the fish inside the large bubble. With that, the largest one finally popped, sending a flurry of water droplets, each one a prism of the sun's light, and dropping each fish into it's own little bubble by Wamori's control and expert practice.

The towns people applauded Wamori as he took a bow and smiled, looking side to side to see everyone. It always warmed his large heart to feel accepted and appreciated by humans. Finally he looked back to Nadika and took another bow before standing straight up once more and re-stashing his guitar on his back.

"Did you enjoy the show as well, my friend?" Wamori asked with a large smile.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 13, 2011)

*A Kind Hearted Marine!!*​
Nadika had come out of the clinic in order to keep the giant fishman company just as she had promised, meanwhile Elizabeth, or rather Doctor Kill had already taken Sakuya and the mother into the back with the daughter. Nadika continued to puzzle over exactly how she would end up picking the flower without damaging it, however before she could puzzle about it for too long, Wamori said he would show her a performance to go along with his song. Nadika immediately forgot about all the other worries and had her attention focused on Wamori, “Okay!” Wamori motioned for Nadika to sit down, and she obeyed the order with the obedience of a five year old kid being talked to by her father, and then Wamori began to merge the bubbles with fish into a much larger bubble than himself, which created a giant aquarium full of fish. 

 “Oooh!” Nadika's eyes nearly sparkled as she watched the spectacle, “It's an aquarium!” Nadika clapped, however Wamori had only begun his festivities.  




> Now don't miss a beat... I don't have a song for this one, but I promise you'll love the spectacle!" Wamori fore mentioned, grabbing his guitar from his back and beginning to simultaneously blow large bubbles and playing his guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nadika could only stare wide eyed, “I.. that...” Nadika had been left speechless, one of the rare times in her life she had actually been left without a retort for something, she couldn't quite describe what she had just seen in words. Nadika fumbled around as she tried to get words to come to her lips, but the only thing that she could actually muster out ended up being, “OHMYGODTHATISFARTOOAWESOMEIWANTTOSEEANOTHER.” Nadika somehow managed to let this escape all in one breath, much to the surprise of the towns people who had gathered around to watch Wamori's perfomance. Before the festivites could continue however, the sound of clapping from another group rang out catching the attention of everyone there.

“Beautiful, just beautiful.” Handsome cried as he applauded the giant fishman, Handsome of course hadn't been taken a back because he met plenty of fishman in his time as a marine, so this wouldn't happen to be his first, “Never in my life have I seen such a wonderful spectacle come from a fishman, especially one as big as yourself, why if I didn't know better, I would say that performance almost held more beauty than a fishman's stance while performing Fishman Karate.”

“I must agree with you.” Kazuhiko smiled as he drank a sip from the tea they had picked up on the way to the clinic, which was ultimately the reason they ended up arriving late, “A marvelous spectacle to be commended for sure, as a man who enjoys music, I raise my cup to you sir.” Kazuhiko raised his cup into the air towards the fishman in sign of a toast towards the fishman's musical talent, “To a good taste in music.”

“You are those Marines from earlier, aren't you?” Nadika tilted her head, “Actually I don't remember seeing that blue haired man with you, what have you come here for?”












 “Over the talk of town I heard such a tragic tale.” Handsome sighed, “A young child who has been inflicted by a rare illness known as the Black Star syndrome, how tragic is it that such a frail being as a child should come face to face with the doorstep of the Grim Reaper himself?” Handsome raised a finger, “Then I heard about you, my gorgeous Goddess, looking for a doctor in order to treat the child for free, oh such beauty is unfathomable by nature, but you are still suffering from a dilemma correct?”

“Mmm.” Kazuhiko took a sip of his tea, “This blue haired man's name is Kazuhiko, my dearest madam.” Kazuhiko took a bow as he introduced himself to Nadika, and then continued where Handsome left off, “The dilemma that Handsome-sama speaks of is that you must collect a very specific flower tonight, and make sure that its stem and roots remain undamaged.”

“Yeah that's true, I'm no plant digger.” Nadika sighed, looking at her hands, “Even with these delicate hands of mine, in order to do something I have no experince with seems impossible.” Nadika grit her teeth, “I must find a way to do it though, or else that girl will end up dying, and I can not let that happen!”

“Then you need no longer fear!” Handsome smirked at the girl as he pointed to himself with his thumb, the rest of his fingers balled up into a fist, “I, the great Mister Handsome, used to be an herbalist before I joined the Marines.” Handsome smirked at Nadika's widened eyes, “I know what breed of Kurenai Flower you seek, and I shall pick it for you, stem and all, indeed if you trust in me, I shall make sure all of your troubles are taken care of!”

“You can do that?!” Nadika couldn't believe a Marine was offering to help her at first, but then she remembered that he didn't realize she happened to be a pirate yet, “That would be so helpful, now I can get that flower for sure!”

“_Such a magnificent display as always, Handsome-sama._” Kazuhiko took another sip of his tea, as he looked up at the sky, that crystal blue sky staring down at them was a sign of the peace and harmony that currently reigned over this island, Kazuhiko could get lost in that sky beyond a shadow of a doubt, “_You may yet be able to win the heart of that girl._”


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 13, 2011)

*Bad Moon Rising*​
[Elsewhere on Kurenai Island]​ 
?FUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!? A girl laughed with glee as  his ship had arrived on the outskirts of Kurenai Island, she wore only  bandages around her chest, held up by two black strapes tied together in  the back, and wore black knee highed leggings with multiple strings all  the way up to the top and white dots up and down them, as well as black  high heeled boots, and she carried a long spear behind her. On the deck  of the ship there happened to be a total number of fifty people, each  grouped up into five sectors of ten that would be used in order to scout  out the island, ?This shall be a glorious day for us Snake Eyed Bandits, everyone scout the island see if you can find a village here.? The girl grinned with an evil gleam in her eyes, ?We  shall take out whoever is living in that village, burn the entire place  down, and then once twilight falls, all the Kurenai Flowers shall be  taken by us.?

?AT ONCE M'LADY!? The men yelled as they each scattered across the  island in their respective groups in order to scout out any villages on  the island. They easily cut a path through the forest as the girl  watched from the ship with a smirk on her face, the Snake Eyed Bandits  planned to murder everyone in their path, and take off with the Kurenai  Flowers in order to pull out a butt load of money. This plan had  absolutely no way to fail at all, no one strong on this island could  possibly exist, since it happened to be an island unprotected by Marine  jurisdiction.

?I must say this is quite the plan you have going on here, Akane-chan.?  A man walked up behind the black haired woman with a smirk, he wore a  black pair of gi pants with black boots that had white stripes on them,  and he carried two swords at his side, a vicious smirk on his face, ?So  we're just going to round up all the flowers, kill everyone in the  process, and then get the hell outta here? Sounds like fun.?

?The world is merely a playground for my whims, Tetsuyo-kun.?  Akane turned her eyes onto the man, the gleeful demonic smirk still  dawing her face, as she pulled the spear out and swung around, ?As  bandits we are free to do whatever we please, as long as we avoid those  filthy marines we have no issues, once we're finished with an island no  one will ever hear that it's been attacked for years.? Akane laughed, ?Once I've gotten enough money, we'll turn ourselves into a crew of pirates and take over the entire East Blue!?

?Oya oya! Hey, hey now!? A man wearing a gray  almost robotic looking mask with a purple jump suit and light blue vest  on walked towards the group, carrying a microphone up to his mouth, even  though it wasn't connected to any speaks, ?Check  this shit out yo, look at you two acting so fresh and clean, can't you  see that dirtying yo hands up like this is just plain mean?!?

?Oh it's you, Alex.? Tetsuyo grinned at the  man, he had a way of livening up the bandit crew whenever he decided to  grace themselves with his presence, ?I see your raps are as horrible as usual.?

?What the hell you on about man?!? Alex took a  stance with one leg out in front of him, the other leg behind him,  holding the microphone up to his mouth as he leaned close to Tetsuyo, ?You saying my raps ain't got class? Man they so awesome that you sound like the breaking of a sharp piece of glass!?

?Enough with the jibber jabber.? Akane grinned as she looked out ahead of them into the forest where the others happened to disappear, ?We need to wait for them to give us the signal for when they find a village.?


----------



## Franky (Sep 13, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *A Kind Hearted Marine!!*​
> Nadika had come out of the clinic in order to keep the giant fishman company just as she had promised, meanwhile Elizabeth, or rather Doctor Kill had already taken Sakuya and the mother into the back with the daughter. Nadika continued to puzzle over exactly how she would end up picking the flower without damaging it, however before she could puzzle about it for too long, Wamori said he would show her a performance to go along with his song. Nadika immediately forgot about all the other worries and had her attention focused on Wamori, ?Okay!? Wamori motioned for Nadika to sit down, and she obeyed the order with the obedience of a five year old kid being talked to by her father, and then Wamori began to merge the bubbles with fish into a much larger bubble than himself, which created a giant aquarium full of fish.
> 
> ?Oooh!? Nadika's eyes nearly sparkled as she watched the spectacle, ?It's an aquarium!? Nadika clapped, however Wamori had only begun his festivities.
> ...



Wamori was overjoyed by the excitement Nadika displayed for his music. He laughed full heartedly as another man approached them, raving about how wonderful Wamori's performance had been. He called it beautiful more times than Wamori could count, but Wamori appreciated the kind words none the less.

Before Wamori could even attempt to get his own words in, the other man piped up and threw in his own words of praise, saying it was a pleasure to meet someone else of such fine taste in music. Wamori was being overwhelmed by compliments, so he just decided to smile and enjoy it. However the complimenting ended as the subject shifted to the ill young girl inside the clinic.

Wamori was about to say something, but the man who called himself Handsome stepped up the plate first and proclaimed he has formerly been a herbalist. Wamori was going to suggest using his bubbles to safely transport the flower, but this man was just too persistent in how much he loved to talk. About himself. Wamori was almost beginning to get annoyed, but, he knew it wasn't really worth it.

"Handsome-san, was it?" Wamori finally cut in at the end, "If it would be of use, you can use one of my air/water bubbles to safely transport the flower," Wamori stopped for a moment to blow a bubble with some water in it, suited for housing a plant, "this way you can easily bring it back without having to worry so much about it becoming damaged and such."

Wamori looked to Nadika and smiled. He had ultimately decided that he was going to be of service to them and the family as well.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Grand Line

Hornet Havoc
​*
Pierre and the girl, Myra, moved the newly boarded woman into the back rooms for some treatment, causing Hornet to leave it in their hands. Unlike them he had absolutely no knowledge in the arts of medicine, though in causing people to need it. Wasting no more time he thrust his hand towards Mathias at the helm.
*?Let?s get movin? now~ Ain?t sittin? around like?a cow~ Grand Line awaits~!? *The blonde martial artist gave his head a small shake and made his way back to the helm while Kali began work on the sails. At the same time the tiny cat Katsuo pulled up the anchor. The Smiling Bear was free to move once again. Once the ship was in motion Katsuo returned to sitting on the deck polishing his sword, the cat had been fairly quiet since leaving Port Light and defeating CP4 to everyone but Kali. The Captain plopped himself down beside the Demon Cat before he could react, and slumped his large arm over the tiny creatures shoulers.
*?Yo, yo, yo~ What be botherin? ma bro~?? *Hornet asked with a cheerful grin. The cat swordsmen wriggled his pink nose before running a paw over it. It was not exactly what was bothering him, but something was on his mind. 
?Captain? nya~? He began as he tried to push himself to full height but found Hornets arm too heavy to wriggle out of. Accepting his fate trapped by his Captain he continued. ?We set foot on World Government soil and beat up a bunch of World Government agents and we escaped, nya~? Hornet curved a brow in confusion, they were World Government agents? He thought they were just fancy people in suits. 
?After that I feel like I can take on the world? I?m itchin? to find the strongest swordsman in the world and take him out.  I ain?t ever goona lose, nya~!? Katsuo was really flared up. The thought of his dream within arms length had him on the edge of going for the gold medal. The Captain released him from his grip and returned to his feet.
*?That so~? Broo~o~? We?ll be on the look out for strongest swordsmen then!? *With that he left the cat to his own devices, Katsuo generally liked to clean his sword alone. 

As the dark skinned rapper was making his way to the interior doors to check up on Pierre and their two guests Mathias called out his title and motioned him over. Hornet stepped up beside the blonde martial artist along with the navigator who was already beside him. The helmsman motioned not far in the distance, yet another visitor on their doorstep. This time it did not seem like a nice, sweet girl but a huge battleship. The pair gave Hornet a concerned look, though in return he shrugged his shoulders.
*?Must be like a Grand Line welcomin? committee, so many people sayin? hello to the Bro Pirates.? *Mathias let out a small sigh and continued their course forward while Kali tried to get a better look through a periscope. 
*?Whatcha see~ We passin? for free~?? *The rapping Captain asked. From what Kali could see it had a pirate?s flag, and was filled with rather gruff looking men. At the head of them a man completely draped in blue armour with a massive canon as an arm. 
?Uuuuh? I don?t think so.? Hornet nodded as he rubbed his chin and strode down the back the main portion of the deck. If someone was looking to pick a fight with the newbies in Grand Line they chose the wrong rookies. At the same time both ships slightly turned to their lefts to line up their ships hulls across a rather large space of water. They were so far apart even shouting would make it difficult to hear each other. Hornet stood with his arms crossed and his eyes staring over the water behind his goggle-shades. Suddenly a loud voice boomed over to their ship though a den den voice amplifier. It was a deep and rather angry voice of whoever they were?s Captain.
?You there! We?re looking for a young girl in some ship wreckages! Did you pick her up!?? At that moment Mathias caught on. There was no way they were allies of that woman but before he could warn his Captain the man had already found out a way to reply. A long cone of black Pitch formed around his lips and bellowed out his words.
*?Yush! She?s on ma ship~ We were gonna take her on our trip~ You her friends~?!?* The helmsman almost fell over in disbelief. On the other ship the Captain Jougo Lima, snorted a laugh and raised his canon arm towards his men.
?What a dumbass. Load me up.? One of the bounty hunter pirates quickly lifted up a canon ball and slotted it into the canon arm before getting as far away as he could. The armoured Lima raised his huge gun arm towards the Smiling Bear, calling out what he believed to be the last words traded between them before firing.
?Then you?ll all be dying here now! At courtesy of Atem ?The Mad Pharaoh?!? Who tilted his head at the name, not ringing any bells.
*?Who??* Mathias and Kali collapsed over themselves at the lack of Worldly knowledge Hornet had. Though it was a worrying thought, that a Shicihibukai may be connected to that girl. Did they want to get caught up in that sort of thing yet? Those were the thoughts on Mathias? mind.

A loud explosion stole the attention of all aboard the Smiling Bear. As quickly as the explosion sounded, from what seemed to be a canon, a canon ball went flying over the ship and smashed straight through on the rail, narrowly skimming Kali who would have had no time to avoid such speeds. Hornet blinked behind his goggle-shades and dashed his focus back over to the other ship. Whoever they were it was painfully clear at this point they were enemies, and enemies that stood in the way of the Bro Pirates always got demolished. The voice yelled from over the ships once again with the help of the amplifier.
?Ah, I missed! Don?t matter. My canon arm is too powerful for rookie trash like you! It?s much stronger than a regular canon; it fires them twice as fast and twice as powerful! YOU?RE DEAD!? At that point Pierre and Myra returned out onto the deck with Kali giving the pair the low down of what had happened. Meanwhile, back with the rapping Captain he tensed his right arm, the black Pitch being produced and seeping over is skin, increasing the size of his arm and fist with the powerful substance. A second explosion set off from the deck of the bounty hunter vessel and the whistling of an insanely fast canon echoed briefly in the air. However, something just as loud filled those present ears as Hornet thrust his giant Pitch improved fist forwards.
*?OOOORRRRRRRRRRRRR~~~~~~~RAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!?* The fist made contact with the charging canon ball, sucking it in the elastic substance and then with even more power and speed sent the canon ball flying backward towards the attackers, smashing straight through their mast. The bounty hunters leapt about in surprise and jumped to avoid the collapsing wooden pole while their Captain watched with wide eyes.
?Im-impossible!?? The dark skinned rapper began to spin his Pitch covered arm around and around while pressing the bottom on his boot on the ships rail.
*?Twice of fast~!? Aint gonna last~ I?mma send ?em back Tenfold~ Ya?ll gonna be in the water feezin? cold~!?* Jougo?s brow twitched in anger and shock, was this rookie making a fool out of him? Such behaviour was unacceptable. 
*?Choushi Choushi no Bro Fist!?* The Pitch around Hornets hand, with the extra assistance of the rotating he was just performing shot forwards across the waters towards the bounty under ship and stuck itself to the rail, hull and deck, then it began to retract as elastics do. Due to the substance being stuck to the enemy ship in its? return it dragged the ship across the water sideways towards the Smiling Bear. The Bounty Hunter pirates screamed and freaked out at the ridiculous scene.
?He?s going to kill us all!?? Jougo roared out. At the speed it was being pulled both ships would crash together and be sunk. Hornet grinned in one corner of his lips, impact was imminent. 
*?Hold on to something~!?*

...


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2011)

*Continued...*

The impact never occurred. The Bounty hunters were thrown back and forth over their deck as their ship bounced and came to a sudden halt. Confused they peered over to see what had saved their lives. The Bro Pirate Captain had raised his left hand as well and from the palm more Pitch had been produced creating a pillow between both the ships. They had bounced into each other but luckily avoided any damage. On the Smiling Bear Kali lay on his back, his eyes twirling half from the bouncing sensation and half from being under the belief Hornet was about to kill them all.
?Damn? it? Captain?? He gurgled through foam. The Pitch from Hornet?s arm slithered into the sea, leaving the Captains bare hand to come back into view.
*?Told ya Grand Line was gonna be wild~ Now let?s mess up some? some? hm.?* The rapper ran a hand over his chin thought while crossing his arms.* ?? lost my flow.?* He mumbled. The bounty hunter pirates quickly retrieved their arms, anger flowing in their eyes. Jougo slammed his foot so hard on his deck the wood cracked and broke around him.
?You? fucking with us? Followers of the Great Atem!? Kill them all, and make sure the Princess dies here!? The bounty hunters roared out in a battle cry and began to charge across their deck towards the Smiling Bear. At that point all the Bro Pirates formed a line on their own deck with Hornet in the centre cracking his knuckles.
*?Not ten minutes in Grand Line and already a rumble~ All you stupid babies gonna tumble~!?*


----------



## Gaja (Sep 13, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"Grand Line"*​
Pierre smiled, although Myra might have not realized it she was quite the modest type of girl. She didn't take any credit, other then the fact that she made medicine and that she was in no way a doctor, yet. Pierre nodded with a polite smile and the two sat in the room, in silence, watching their newest guests. The _Smiling Bear_ made his way through the waters of the Grand Line and everything seemed alright for now. So Pierre asked the girl something he was somewhat curious about. What was she doing in these dangerous waters.

"Panacea?.." The blond young man looked on at their sleeping guest and then back at Myra who went quiet again. For a 15 year old, she was rather the serious type, much more then at least three Bro Pirates were. Pierre didn't have to count them, they would know who they were. He kinda knew what Panacea was, though to the common people it was nothing more then a myth, but so was the One Piece. It was a strange world, though nonetheless a dangerous one they lived in.

And just as Pierre was about to offer Myra something to drink since it was getting a bit colder outside the young girl stood and tried walking over to their unconscious guest, only to collapse after a few steps. Pierre's eyes widened a a little and he immediately rushed to her side and picked her up. "Hey are you alright?!" The girl nodded so Pierre let go of her, though seconds later as she tried to stand her legs gave out again and Pierre held her just in case. "Whoa now, don’t push yourself. Are you sure you’re okay?"

He kinda knew that Myra was lying when she replied the first time so when she didn't reply Pierre knew that she was probably hiding something. The real reason for it though was that she seemed to be hungry? A loud growling sound made its way around the room, and Pierre obviously had to ask the girl. "When was the last time you ate something?"

The petite figure answered, again a lie, and again corrected by her stomach. She seemed to either be a tad too proud for her own good, or a tad too polite. Either way it was no good, so when she asked for food Pierre smiled and helped her stand up. "Of course." Looking back at the sleeping girl Pierre guessed that she would be alright by herself for a little bit.

So he took Myra to the kitchen, and had her sit down at the dinner table. Opening the solidly stocked fridge, which reminded Pierre that he might wanna go and get some supplies. Since the last time they fully stopped up was at Hetsville Island. They did get some food and water from Olympic Island as well, but that was all gone by now. So putting a glass of milk, along with a plate, breed and some meat Pierre looked around in the fridge. That was all they had that could be eaten right away... They really needed to restock... Luckily they had enough meat and alcohol to last for some time.

Turning around to see if Myra needed anything, though no doubt she would already start to eat Pierre looked up as he heard a cannonball being shot and hitting some wood upstairs. "What the? Myra stay here..." Though was leaving a little 15 year old girl alone in this kind of situation really the best idea? Damn it... he felt old all of a sudden. "Actually stick close to me." Having Myra carry a big sandwich with her Pierre took the girl with him, keeping her close behind him as he reached the deck. By now they seemed to have got even more guests. Though this time they weren't young pretty girls, but rough looking bounty hunters apparently. Kali who had just had a close encounter with one cannonball signalized that a fight was close. "Pierre-san. These guys are looking for the other girl. And they don't seem like the type who's open to talks."

Pierre nodded to the words and looked on as Hornet did his thing. Drawing another ship towards them at that speed, actually only left three people on the entire ship not scared. Hornet himself, Pierre and Katsuo. Those two were with Hornet the longest and by now trusted enough in their captain. Though in all honesty it was hard keeping your cool every single time Hornet did something wild, and both men felt that way. At least it was never boring with Hornet around. So now as Katsuo drew his new blade, Kali walked next to the cat as did the pointy eared Mathias. Pierre unzipped his jacket and turned towards Myra who was still behind him. "Myra-chan. Please stay back for this one."

Making steps forward the blond gunslinger smiled, finally reaching his fellow Bros and forming a line with Hornet in the middle. Opening his jacket Pierre revealed having six revolvers on him as the enemy attacked, a loud war cry accompanying their charge. *“Not ten minutes in Grand Line and already a rumble~ All you stupid babies gonna tumble~!”* Pierre smiled as he saw the leader of the bounty hunters point his arm/cannon at Hornet and take aim. "You always have the right words Captain."

With a side step Pierre jumped in front of Hornet as their main enemy, Jougo, fired a cannonball at their captain, which hit Pierre's body head on. Smiling confidently Jougo figured that he had one of these guys, on top of getting the girl they would get some nice bonus money on top. But it didn't go so well for him as the cannonball just fell to the ground and Pierre remained standing, adjusting his hat as the opposing bounty hunters continued their charge. "Ups I got hit."

"Let's get them." Mathias raised his open palm at one of the incoming men and in a serious tone spoke. "*Captain we shall take care of these guys.*" Pierre drew two revolvers and under his hat observed about five men that were charging at him at this point. Katsuo drew his new blade as well. "Nya! Indeed captain. Leave them to us." Pierre fired of a replica of the cannonball at two men and completely blew them away, while Katsuo cut down two men as well. "Oh my aren't you being too brutal on them Katsuo-san?"

As Hornet eventually ran of Mathias used his wind palm technique to throw several men over board, while Katsuo cut one man down after another. Pierre on the other hand acted as if he was on a field trip, almost making it seem like he was sparring with these guys. "You can still quit you know." Avoiding a sword slash, Pierre grabbed one guy and took him as a hostage, making the bounty hunter who was attacking him stop in his tracks. "Ok you gonna calm down now?" The bounty hunter however drew his pistol and tried to shoot Pierre, however in a duel where Pierre already had his revolver drawn it wasn't even a contest, as Pierre pulled the trigger twice and send both guys flying back to their own ship. "Pierre-san! You're the one who's being too brutal!!!" Kali cried out as he saw with what force the men that Pierre beat hit their ship. "Hm? You think so?"

Acting as if he had no idea what was going on Kali was forced to defeat a couple of the men on his own as well, though his way of doing it was more, robbing them down to their underwear and then pointing their own weapons against them. His grabby hands certainly were an interesting asset. "Maybe I should look through their ship for some supplies..." Wondering if he should indeed before Hornet sunk their ship Pierre looked behind him and spotted Myra as Katsuo and Mathias finished up defeated Jougo's men. "Are you alright? You're not hurt are you?"


----------



## Cooli (Sep 13, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Morian, with his curved blade in the clenches of Raven, finally understood that the battle was lost. He could see his crew captured by the Uccello pirates. Many people would be enraged by this, but Morian, being a wise and humble man, fell to his knees. "Do anything to me, just do not harm my nakama any further!" he pleaded, throwing away the other blade he still held.



Raven looked at Morian with a puzzled look Why would we want to do that? Raven dropped Morian's sword, and his hand turned back to normal. He was still acting nonchalantly as he flicked away the wax he pulled from his ears. So why were you guys fighting? but Raven's question was ignored as someone new appeared on the scene.




> "Hya! Alwuys thinkin abut ya friends ey?" another voice suddenly interupted. It was Pratchard, the man that worked the night shift at the docks. "Good mon ya!" he grinned, jumoing down from the debris that he was hiding behind.
> 
> Archey was about to speak, but he collapsed again. "I met a gurl on ma way ovah.." Pratchard added, pointing towards the area where he was hiding. Mikaela slowly walked out, smiling her usual shy smile. "Hi guys.."


Hey!? What was going on? but again, Raven was ignored as Prat continued his little speech.




> "Nuw, I was workin on their bout the entire time, and I just so happond ta be usin ma spechul powah. And ya knuw how gud ma sight is then, dont'cha Morian ma'boy." he said with a sly grin, looking at Morian.
> "What are you saying Pratchard? Are the Uccello's really innocent?" he said, clearly surprised.


Innocent? Innocent of what!? Raven was starting to get agitated that everyone was ignoring him.




> "Aye. It wus justa hunch at furst, but aftah ai started ta sniff arund, I noticed da smell of gunpowdah leading to a familiar ship." Pratchard's hinting was enough to make Morian understand.
> 
> "Them?" he asked, standing up. "Aye. The Diablos."


Diabwhatsits!? Somebody tell me what's going on!!!

Hey, don't worry about that now. The important thing is that you're awake Thrush said as he wrapped an arm around Raven, grinning widely

He finally wakes up, and acts as if nothing ever happened to him. Parrot sighed as he walked over to Ryuu I could use your help over here he said pointing back with his thumb at Archey and Lori. The both of them still required medical attention Parrot could not provide alone.

Hearing that someone had set them up, struck a nerve with Kite. It was likely that the real culprits had managed to get ahold of Raven's missing headgear. Where are they?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 13, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Raven looked at Morian with a puzzled look Why would we want to do that? Raven dropped Morian's sword, and his hand turned back to normal. He was still acting nonchalantly as he flicked away the wax he pulled from his ears. So why were you guys fighting? but Raven's question was ignored as someone new appeared on the scene.
> 
> 
> Hey!? What was going on? but again, Raven was ignored as Prat continued his little speech.
> ...



Pratchard was about to speak, but this time, Morian was already ahead. 

"Their ship took some heavy damage, and has been in for repair for the last two days. We have no idea where they are. It's like they dissapeared after you guys arrived." he said, taking out four pictures.

"I ran all of them through the marine database...nothing.. it's like they have somehow managed to avoid the keen eye of the entire world, and still cause havoc and mayham wherever they go."

"A rundy lot they'a! Slumy durtbugs runnin' arund causin' death and destructchun all ovah the place!" Pratchard added, smiling and scratched his chin.

Locating them was the first thing they had to do, and with the array of devil powers at their disposal, that would be quite easy. Morian was the one that saw this.

"Kite, listen up." he started, getting a "Che!" from Kite. "If we combine out powers and skills, tracking down these scoundres will be a simple task."

Looking over to Pratchard, he gave him a smile, signaling that he should show them his power. Pratchard understood, and turned to the Uccello crew. "Nuw don' get too scared nuw children!" he said loudly. His grin suddenly widened beyond normal. He started growing in size, and black hair started growing out from every part of his body. His ears grew and somewhat moved upwards. Soon enough, a black panther hybrid stood there, grinning wide with his sharp fangs showing.

Mikaela smiled. She had seen this before, and was looking forward to seeing how the rest of the crew reacted to it. She had jumped from fright when she saw it for the first time, but quickly became engulfed in the potential it had for her world.

"So, whtcha think?" he asked, stretching out his now quite muscular arms.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 13, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Pratchard was about to speak, but this time, Morian was already ahead.
> "Their ship took some heavy damage, and has been in for repair for the last two days. We have no idea where they are. It's like they dissapeared after you guys arrived." he said, taking out four pictures.
> 
> "I ran all of them through the marine database...nothing.. it's like they have somehow managed to avoid the keen eye of the entire world, and still cause havoc and mayham wherever they go."
> ...



The crew looked at Prat with blank stares. There really was no reaction Is that it?

Iz tha...wull yea...

Thrush shook his head before donning a pair of glasses and a professors lab coat. And from out of nowhere, a chalkboard appeared Listen here, bub, we have a diamond headed captain, a birdwoman, two muscle bound freaks, an airhead, and a girl who can shoot lasers from her eyes as he gave descriptions of each member, poorly drawn but graphic images of them appeared on the board

Hey!? Don't go making up stuff!

Well it sounds better than just saying you have good vision Thrush laughed Anyway, it's gonna take more than turning into a fur ball to surprise us

Heheh. Wull I gus zoo.

While everyone was busy talking, Raven had snuck off to talk to Dove Hey Dove, fill me in on what's been going on with a bunch of different hand motions and bodily gestures, Dove filled him in. Raven simply watched and nodded Uhm. Uhm. I see . . . . WWWHHHAAAATTTTTT!?!?!?!?!?!?!? he yelled loud enough for everyone to hear SOMEONE TRIED TO FRAME THE CREW!?!?!? Raven was obviously pissed TAKE ME WHERE THEY ARE!!! he said, turning around and grabbing Prat by the collar

Woa! Woa! Mate. Calmz doen

Geez, Raven. Would you let him go already? They just said they didn't know where they are. Raven's face puckered as he looked at Snipe blankly. You're so hopeless. she sighed.

Enough talking...Are we going after these guys, or are you just gonna stand here yapping all day!?


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2011)

*[Elizabeth Keel, Dangerous Diagnosis]​*​
Elizabeth?s eyes fell over the child as she lay stretched across the observation table. Sweat beaded on her small brow as her chest heaved with each labored breath. Liz?s light blue eyes cut from the small child over to her mother who was watching her like a hawk; the steaming glass of warm team lay untouched in her grip.  ?How long has she been afflicted with Black Star?? Liz asks pulling a wet cloth from a small bucket she had sitting next to her. The question took the mother by surprise; he gaze wavered from the doctor to the floor to her left. ?Umm..? she says hesitantly while Elizabeth dabbed the sweat from the child?s head.  ?I?m very good at what I do Ma?am. Even if you?re too ashamed to tell me, I?ll discern the length soon enough.? Liz replies stoutly as dropping the rag back into the bucket. A hint of anger flashed in the mother?s eyes, ?How dare you.? She says angrily pulling herself from the seat in which she was setting. Sighing Liz closes her eyes and stands. 

 ?Listen.? she says shoving her hands in her pockets as she turned to the mother.  ?Lady, do you want me to sugar coat this, hold your hand. Tell you everything will be okay? Do you want me to lie to you?? she says each step she takes bringing her closer to the woman.  ?Or do you want me to do my job? What your daughter has is Pulmonary Alveolar Proteinosis, a rare variation of a Pulmonary Embolism.? Liz states firmly.  ?Treated early enough it has a high survival rate, but.? Liz says cautioning.  ?the later the stage she is in, the low that rate gets. Now, when was she diagnosed with Black Star?? Liz asks now face to face with the woman. Liz words echoed in the woman?s head and it was now she who was sweating, and her gaze again turns from the doctor, tears forming in her eyes. 

?A..al?.almost?? she stuttered as Mrs. Carter walked into the room. ?Dr. Keel I have the medicines ready as you have asked.? She says holding a trey with several syringes laid out in a row.  ?Excellent Mrs. Carter, are the ratios as I have asked?? Liz asks turning her attention to the nurse. ?Yes Doctor. Two to one, three to one and one to one as requested.? She replies sweetly.  ?Good, good. If you?d be so kind then, would you administer the shots while I continue my counsel with the mother?? Elizabeth asks turning from her usual routine of treating the patient. ?Yes doctor.? Carter replies walking past Elisabeth and the sobbing mother.  ?Now, if you see the urgency of the situation, will you answer my question? Please?? she asks with a more polite tone then when she initially addressed the mother. But still the she hesitated; a hand pulls to her face as she struggles to answer this simple, yet deadly question. 

?DOCTOR KEEL!? Mrs. Carter yells, the sound of a syringe shattering underlining the fright in the nurse?s voice. With a start, Elizabeth bounds from the mother over to her.  ?What?s wrong nurse?? she inquires as she runs up. ?L? look!? she cries pointing to the young girl. Liz?s eyes turn from Carter to the young girl, who Carter had rolled up her sleeve to administer the first shot. Liz?s eyes widen,  ?Holy shit.? she gasp, her blue gaze turning from the girl to her mother. But she can?t speak; turning back to the child she grabs her shirt and pulls it back, her gaze widens more.  ?This isn?t good nurse.? she states lowly turning the child on her side so she could inspect her back as well.?[/color] 

[~~~Outside``]











As Marine Handsome bragged about his botanist background the clinic door opens with an almost saddening creak. Stepping into the light from the shadows Elizabeth appears a rather grim look about her features. The lab coat she had slipped back on earlier flutters in the gentle breeze with a rapping sound as she propped herself on the adjacent wall to Wamori.  ?Let?s hope then Mr. Marine, that your talented fingers aren?t put to waste.? Elizabeth states folding her arms under her breast.  ?The prognosis isn?t good. Without the treatment her chance of surviving is less than zero.? Liz says, her tone serious and grim.  ?And even with a treatment, at her level of progression, the likely hood of her living is less than forty-five percent.? Elizabeth states, her voice even sadder then it were a moment ago.

 ?Either way, if we don?t get that flower tonight, she won?t get a second chance.? 

[~~Minutes Earlier``]

Elizabeth turns to the mother, her eyes transfixed with concern.  ?I should have suspected something was amiss when I learned she had this illness and then saw here in long sleeves and stockings.? she says hoarsely.  ?It now makes perfect sense, as the weather is warm, you were coving her illness.? Liz states, her gaze now locked on the mother?s eyes. Moving to the side she allows Sakuya to view the young girl. What she sees scares her; the young girl?s exposed stomach and arm are covered with small star shaped boils that are already starting to turn black.  ?She has been ill at least six months, maybe longer. And you know what that means too, that is why you were hesitant to tell me, wasn?t it?? Liz asks her gaze cutting back to the girl.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 13, 2011)

Cooli said:


> The crew looked at Prat with blank stares. There really was no reaction Is that it?
> 
> Iz tha...wull yea...
> 
> ...



"Alright, so from what I understand, you have one zoan with flying capability, one captain with the ability to make diamonds, two people with great strength, one girl with a vision fruit and one guy with air powers.." he thought about it some more, before laying down a plan.

"We will only need two of you, including Pratchard here. The flying zoan user will patrol the air for suspisious activity. The girl with the vision fruit will take a better look at the suspisious activity, either while flying with the bord zoan user, or on a rooftop. The island is round and become taller the further you go into the middle. So the best position for the vision fruit user will have to be at the pop of the outlook tower. Me and my crew have access there, so no problems getting into it. Pratchard will use his zoan to sniff them out. He has a good sense of smell, but only within a radius of two kilometers. So we need to be within that distance."

After a deep breath, he racapped what he said. "So, bird zoan, look for things that stand out. Sight girl, use your powers to take a better look. Pratchard will sniff them out when we are near. At that time, we will all join.. Any further questions?" he added, hoping that everyone would agree and understand.

"Fully undertundable 'ere buddy!" Pratchard said, patting him on his back and taking out a sigarett. 

"Uhm, anything I could do?" Mikaela  stepped carefully out of behind the scenes, trying her best to be of any help. "I really w-want to help.." she stuttered a little as she looked towards Kite.

Morian walked over to her, crouching a bit and wispering someting to her.

"Hey, it looks like you want to help, and believe me, I have been helpless before so I know the feeling. You shouldn't listen to what anybody else say you should do. I know that you will find your way, and you will eventually become even stronger then everyone here." he smiled at her sweetly, before turning back to Raven and the other, waiting for a response.

Mikaela smiled from those words of encouragement. "My own way, huh?" she wispered to herself, smiling with more strength then before.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 13, 2011)

*Will You Join My Crew?*​

*[Kurenai Island: Signal for Battle]*​
?I need no more encouragement than those words.? Handsome grinned at Elizabeth, so they had found a Doctor to treat the illness after all, ?Whether I know them or not, I can not afford to let a young soul perish, rest assurred that the flower will be returned to you in excellent condition.? Handsome watched as the bubble Wamori had blown up floated towards him, ?This is a pretty sturdy looking bubble you have here, yet another marvel of the power of fishman.? Handsome turned to Kazuhiko, ?Shall we go then? It is still very early in the day, if we arrive now we shall surely get our hands on that flower!?

?Normally I would not be committed to such underhanded trickery.? Kazuhiko sighed, drinking the last of his tea from his cup, ?Just this once I will make an exception, as the cause this is for happens to be in good taste.? Kazuhiko flung the cup so that it landed in a trash can nearby, and he nodded at Handsome, ?There is no time to spare, if we are going to obtain this flower, then we must make haste at once to the Golden Kurenai Fields.? BOOOM! As soon as Kazuhiko finished his sentence, an orange ball shot up into the air, and then exploded into a small fireball before fizzling out, and Kazuhiko raised an eyebrow, ?I don't remember asking one of you guys to do that.?

?Umm, that wasn't us, sir.? One of the marines looked up at the fizzling out fire ball, ?I think that was a signal for some kind of attack on the village.?

?Some usurpers are trying to destroy this village on my off day?? Handsome shook his head, ?How disgraceful, so unimaginative and lacking beauty, and on such a day as today as well.? Handsome looked at Kazuhiko, ?Shall we go take care of this first??

?There's no need.? Nadika stood up from her sitting down position, turning to look in the direction the fireball happened to be shot from, Sakuya had just come out to see what all the commotion happened to be about, the thoughts of what happened during the discussion with the mother weighing on her mind, anyone daring to attack the village right now would feel her wrath beyond a shadow of a doubt, she didn't care who the person ended up being, and as Sakuya grabbed her sword preparing to unsheath it, she decided to finish Nadika's sentence, ?We'll take care of this ourselves.? Nadika and Sakuya now stood side by side, Sakuya with her sword unsheathed, held out parrallel to her body, and Nadika performing a stretching motion to prepare herself for battle.

?Such a beautiful pose!? Handsome became overjoyed at the sight of the two beauties preparing for battle in order to rush off to the scene, ?Let us trust this situation to them, Kazuhiko, our mission is as clear as the crystal blue sky.? Handsome turned to look at the Marines that had followed him onto the island, ?Men, this mission is the most important one we have ever taken, so we must make sure to complete it with utmost duty and care!? Handsome raised his hand into the air, ?Onward to the Golden Kurenai Fields!? With that all the Marines cheered, and the group began to walk towards the flowers, ?_I wish you luck, my beautiful goddesses._? Handsome thought as he took one look back at the two girls who had prepared to fight.

?Wamori, Kill-san, I would like to ask you both a favor.? Nadika looked at both of them, a bright smile on her face even though they were about to head into battle, since no one was around to hear her speak, she could talk freely to them, ?Once we've finished protecting the village, and the girl is safe, would you two be willing to join my Pirate crew??

?Nadika..? Sakuya's eyes had gone wide, not only had she flat out told these two people they barely even knew that they happened to be pirates who had just set out on their journey, she had already asked them if they wanted to join, as if them being able to protect the village had been set in stone, and Sakuya smiled at the girl, na?ve as she could sometimes act, Sakuya had come along to be the stalwart defier, to make sure that no matter who Nadika trusted, she never ended up falling into a trap laid out by someone attempting to kill her, ?If you're sure about this, then I have no objections.? Sakuya muttered under her breath, this was her Captain's request thus she had no reason to object it.


----------



## Franky (Sep 13, 2011)

*Kurenai Island; Battle Signal​*

"That bubble should hold long enough for you to collect the flower and bring it back. Don't worry about getting it inside, the Bubbles should easily allow it in," Wamori explained to Handsome just as the Navy marched off towards the Golden Kurenai Fields. Wamori motioned his fish friends towards the ocean, and gathered them all in his mouth, clamped it shut, and pulled in air through his blowhole.

Suddenly, in a burst of air, Wamori fired one larger water bubble, containing all the fish, through his blowhole like a cannon. The bubble flew towards the beach in an arch and eventually came down into the water, allowing the fish to swim free. Wamori would not have any of them taking part of the battle to come.

Wamori sighed, knowing that he'd have to fight to protect the village. The two girls, Nadika and Sakuya seemed somewhat weak, although one of them carried a sheathed blade. They were only young girls, after all. But this was not the true case as Wamori soon discovered.

?Wamori, Kill-san, I would like to ask you both a favor... Once we've finished protecting the village, and the girl is safe, would you two be willing to join my Pirate crew??

Wamori was instantly taken back by the utter mention of the word "pirate." He had no idea that they had been pirates all along. Not that he was afraid, he'd lived as a pirate before, he just hadn't suspected it of these young ladies. Maybe they had some kind of fighting ability after all.

"Hmm..." Wamori thought to himself calmly for a moment. He wasn't weak by any means, and he honestly thought it would be weird if he joined a crew with a weakling captain that had just begun their journey on a whim. "Tell you what, Nadika... If you can show me how strong you are with this fight, then I'll consider your offer... until then, I will help you defend this town in any way I can."


----------



## Noitora (Sep 13, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Grand Line

Hornet Havoc​*
The crew were prepared for another bout. Even after so recently fighting with CP4 and still recovering the Bro Pirates were not going to be denied their voyage this early on entering Grand Line. As the enemy pirates made a charge over the ships rail Jougo, in a fit of anger, tried to make another shot at Hornet. As it flew through the air towards him the Captain held his ground with his arms crossed and his gaze ahead, not making any kind of flinch. The man who took the blow instead was Pierre, the Cowboy of the crew who, thanks to his devil fruit ability, remained completely unharmed. The pair had worked together so closely and for so long that they sometimes read each others battle trends. After that the battle raged on, with his crew throwing some words of encouragement towards their Captain as he began his advance over from his deck to the enemies’ deck. The armoured bounty hunter Captain glared darkly from the shadow of his helmet. He had not expected to run into rookies actually able to best his men and handle his canon arm. It was impossible yet occurring before his very eyes. While the rest of the Bro’s handled the minions of Jougo the Captain focused his attention on the leader of the pack who had decided to stay on his own ship while his men charged. The rapping pirate landed onto the bounty hunters ship while making his way towards Jougo.

*“Attackin’ us like’a fool~ Just ain’t cool~ You after the girl~? Better answer or ya goin’ fer a twirl~.”* The large man gritted his teeth in anger. This bastard was making him look like a complete fool. 
“You want to know, huh? That girl you carry is someone better off dead. The things she knows. Just hand her over and you get hurt!” Hornet blinked behind his goggle-shades. They wanted to kill that sweet little unconscious thing. Pirates these days. The rapper shrugged his shoulders and began to wrench back his fist.
*“Ain’t happenin’.”* As he prepared for a punch Jougo quickly raised his hand and lowered his canon arm and fell to his knees. 
“Wait wait! I give up, surrender! We’ll retreat and leave you be!” The punch was halted. Hornet stared down to the pleading man, his goggle-shades not betraying his eyes and thoughts of the situation. After a few moments he lowered his arm and turned on his heel back towards the Smiling Bear. 
*“Fair does~ Get the fuck outta here stupid baby~.”* The moment his back was turned the bounty hunter launched upwards with a massive, murderous grin on his face with his canon aimed directly at the back of Hornet’s head. Before anyone would yell anything it fired.

“GAWAHAHAHA! What a dumbass! Never turn your back on a pirate! I blew him outta the stratosphere!” Jougo mocked and laughed loudly, his head thrown back and his mouth wide, the vile sounds bellowing from his lungs. His laughter was short lived as the sound of a light cough from behind him snapped his jaw shut. Hornet Havoc stood at the mans’ back with one arm completely covered in black Pitch, doubling its size and power. The bounty hunter Captain peered over his shoulder with sweat trickling down his skin. 
“H-how!?” Were all that could escape his lips’. In reply Hornet cocked a small smile and wrenched back his fist once again. He knew better than to let a man like this escape so easily, but he thought he would at least give him a chance to retreat. Unfortunately it was not meant to be.
*“After fightin’ CP4~ Now that was a war~ Mutha Fuckas like you are just too slow~…” *The substance suddenly stretched backwards as Hornet whipped back his arm and with the improved speed it came firing back towards Jougo’s spine.* “… Don’t fuck with Bros.”* He said calmly and coldly, for once. The massive pure black fist crashed directly into the armoured warriors back, the metal bending in. The man roared out in pain as his body was sent flying over the Smiling Bear and landed with a huge splash in the waters. After a few moments of struggling the he began to sink. The man wriggled out of his armour and resurfaced.
“D-damn you! Just wait till Lord Atem hears about this!” He groaned out through his blood soaked teeth. The rest of Jougos men, beaten and battered, had all flopped into a life boat and were now rowing for their lives. They quickly picked up their lead and began to row as humanly as possible further into Grand Line in their escape. 

Hornet leapt back onto his ship and motioned Kali to search the bounty hunters for anything of note before rejoining Pierre, Katsuo and Myra. 
*“Ahhhh~h, usual day on my ship~ Them fools gotta get a grip~ Bros ain’t ever gonna lose~ Now lets continue the cruise~!” *With that Mathias returned to he helm as Kali bundled over the ship with a pile of supplies but not much beli at all. He held something of note however.
“Captain!” He called out trying to balance all the goods he had taken while holding something out towards him. The dark skinned pirate swiftly took the object from his Navigators grasp and peered over it. The object appeared to be a letter for a Princess, with the word Alabasta on it a few times. After scanning over it Hornet shrugged and passed it back.
*“So?”* Kali blinked before letting out a sigh and simply dropping the goods to explain the situation. 
“They were after some Princess right? That must be the woman we picked up, the Princess of Alabasta. The letter says ‘Princess, you must escape Alabasta at once. The Shichibukai, Atem, has begun some sort of monstrous action but his intents are not known to me. I will find out and do my best to save my country, but all those who have learnt of this treachery have been killed. You must flee at once to be safe for you are on his target list. Yours Honourbly, Sir Peno.’ We have someone on board a Shichibukai wants dead. A SHICHIBUKAI!” At that point Mathias chipped in, his tone cool and collected with his stern gaze on the waters ahead. 
“Meaning we’ll need to tread carefully. CP4 is one thing, a Shichibukai is something else entirely.” All these mentions of Princess and evil plans and power Shchithings caused Hornet to rub his head in frustration. This was his adventure to enjoy with his Bro’s, he was not going to let some pain in the ass make him be cautious because he might be dangerous. The Captain began to thrust his arms about in rap, he had made his choice.
*“I don’t care~ That’s my share~ Some fat cat wants to start a fight~ He’s gonna face the Bro’s might~ Yeaaaa~ah~!” *All that was left was to see what this supposed Princess at to say when she awoke. For the mean time she would need care and tending to.


----------



## Franky (Sep 13, 2011)

*Vissik Foehn ; Aboard the Garuda









​*
The docks were filled with the sounds of splashing waves against the shores and against boats. The wood under Vissik's feet creaked as he walked along the docks alongside a larger than normal Brigantine Sloop lined with 8 cannons on each side. Coming upon the docking board, Vissik tapped his purple cane against the wooden dock to get the remaining repairmen's attention.

"Who are you, tall fella'?" One of the men asked almost instantly.

"I am Vissik Foehn, the new owner of this vessel and everything upon it!" Vissik commented smoothly, placing his hold upon all of the men's hearing and sight by looking them each in the eye, "Hypno Hypno no Mi..."

"Wha?" The workers all seemed to stare in awe at once as Vissik seemed to drop a large bag of money on the dock, although they only heard and saw this. There was nothing actually there, and Vissik hadn't even made a single move. The men all greedily began to rush from the deck and onto the docking board, some of them falling into the ocean from the pushing and shoving of the other men.

None of them made it to the illusionary money. The ones who made it onto the dock came back to reality just as Vissik sliced through them with the blade hidden in his cane. The men spun round as their blood spilled from their chests just in time to see Vissik sheath his sword and casually step up the docking board and onto the ship. The men all died on the spot from the fatal wounds on their chests and necks.

"Greedy fools... hmmmhmhmhm... HAHAHAHAHHAHAAA!!" Vissik laughed to himself as his coat fluttered slightly in the wind.

Looking up however, he discovered something he didn't enjoy. A rounded skull with no lower jaw, with feathers/wings acting as crossbones stitched onto the sail of a newly repaired mast. Vissik frowned at this and jumped up in front of the sail. With a swift few strikes of his hidden sword the sail was in pieces and falling into the ocean. Landing back on his feet, Vissik again casually stepped to the docking board, kicking it onto the dock.

"Adela my dear, it's time!" Vissik called out, cupping his hands over his mouth and calling out to his partner, whom had been lurking in the waters of the bay.

Vissik rushed to the helm and started the hidden paddle wheels. Steering the ship with a keen, veteran sense, the brig moved quickly out the dock, leaving the island. Vissik didn't take her far though before turning her round and mounting himself on the railing, ready to watch his plans with Adela unfold.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 13, 2011)

*[Elizabeth Keel, To Arms]​*​


Final Giku Tenshou said:


> “Wamori, Kill-san, I would like to ask you both a favor.” Nadika looked at both of them, a bright smile on her face even though they were about to head into battle, since no one was around to hear her speak, she could talk freely to them, “Once we've finished protecting the village, and the girl is safe, would you two be willing to join my Pirate crew?”
> 
> “Nadika..” Sakuya's eyes had gone wide, not only had she flat out told these two people they barely even knew that they happened to be pirates who had just set out on their journey, she had already asked them if they wanted to join, as if them being able to protect the village had been set in stone, and Sakuya smiled at the girl, na?ve as she could sometimes act, Sakuya had come along to be the stalwart defier, to make sure that no matter who Nadika trusted, she never ended up falling into a trap laid out by someone attempting to kill her, “If you're sure about this, then I have no objections.” Sakuya muttered under her breath, this was her Captain's request thus she had no reason to object it.



Liz’s eyes narrow at the request. Join her crew; a smile draws across her lips, though she quickly hides that fact from Nadika and Sakuya. She initially was going to ask that in payment for her to treat the young girl. But with Nadika outright offering her a spot on her crew the last laugh was indeed hers. She said that she was going to find a doctor to do this for free and with a simple offer as she just gave was enough to ensure that, that bold statement would indeed come true. Allowing her arms to fall free of her chest, Liz pulls herself from the wall she leaned on. She was about to make a proposition akin to Wamori, though hers were for vastly different reasons then his.  “My, my. Such an offer.” Liz states reaching into a pocket as she spoke, with a small rustle of the cloth she pulls her new prized lighter free.  “To think you’d ask a Doctor such a favor.” she adds reaching between her breasts for her pack of smokes. A moment later a pack of Alabasta Red are pulled into view and with a pop a Cigarette comes into view.

As it is pulled free of the packaging her eyes cut toward the Pirate Captain,  “I tell you what, as Mr. Wamori “ Liz states, pulling the Fishman’s name from Nadika request to them,  “,if you are able to protect this town and survive. And I am able to save that young girl I will be more than happy to consider such an offer.” Liz replies as she shoved the cigarette between her lips.  “Well, I’m needed here to watch over this girl. Mrs. Carter is an excellent nurse. But she’s no doctor. So I wish you three luck.” Liz states in a slightly muffled voice. As she spoke the sound of the lighter she held opening can be heard. As she smiled at them the sound of the flint wheel spinning and striking is also heard. A gentle blue flame flickers into existence. Then cupping the flame Liz brings it to her face.


----------



## MFNB (Sep 13, 2011)

It had been at least half an hour since her partner had instructed her to hide within the waters near the ship. So Adela had decided to pass her time by talking with a small family of fish that lived within the bay.

"So yeah, after that My God pointed me into this direction. At first I was confused as to why He lead me here, things being so incredibly boring here and all, but after not even a week He revealed to me exactly what I was here for. The guy I'm waiting for up above, Vissik... Foehn, I think he said his last name was? Anyway, now I'm just waiting for--"

Her explanation was cut short as the very que she had been waiting for all this time finally reached her 'ears'.

"Ah? Oh well I guess its time for my half of the gig..." She let out as she had her attention turned up towards the water's surface before she looked back to the tiny fish family in front of her. "Well it was fun guys, but I'll have to see you later. Gotta job to do you know?"

With that and a casual salute to the fish family she flipped her tail to get back into the position she was supposed to be in the entire time.

Then a smirk crossed her lips as she went to rub her hands together. "Alright, one flooded dock..." Slowly she pulled her hands back, the left mirroring the right as she got ready to shove. "...coming right... UP!!" And with a loud yell she sharply forced her hands straight forward, the water around her immediately following suit. A large wave quickly forming to bull rush the target-dock with nice, flooding, results as it finally crashed.

Another smirk came to the blue mermaid's lips before she couldn't help, but snicker a bit. Hey. It was fun to her. And so with her task done she pushed her body straight towards her partner's newly acquired vessel as fast as she could, her fins slipping forth from her arms right before she broke the surface with a laughing cry. 

"That good enough for ya?!" She called out as she used her fins to slow and angle her fall back down so she could gently land on-board their new ship. Her tail splitting right as she came to touch down, allowing her to stand. A nice pair of trim jean shorts finding its way on her as she did do so.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 13, 2011)

*Myra Bodil*
Grand Line (Bro Pirate's Ship)
[Myra's font color has been changed to DarkOrchid]​

When Myra asked for food, Pierre smiled as he helped Myra to her feet. ?Of course.?  They made their way to the kitchen, and Myra sat down at the table as Pierre rummaged through the refrigerator. From where she was sitting, she could see the contents of the fridge, and she realized that whatever she was about to be given would be taking away from their already low supply of food. This made her feel uncomfortable, as she felt that she was now taking advantage of their hospitality. Pierre had just finished making a sandwich and turned to ask Myra if she wanted anything else when a boom followed by a crashing sound could be heard from the deck.  ?What the? Myra stay here?? Pierre said as he took a few steps to the door, but he stopped. ?Actually stick close to me.? Pierre changed his mind and helped Myra stand, handing her the sandwich he had just made. 

They moved as quickly as they could to the deck, and realized that they were in the middle of a battle. The one known as Kali filled them in on the details. ?Pierre-san. These guys are looking for the other girl. And they don?t seem like the type who?s open to talks.? Pierre nodded and unzipped his jacket before turning to Myra. ?Myra-chan. Please stay back for this one.? Myra took a couple steps backward in acknowledgement as Pierre went to join the fray. 

Watching the battle from a safe distance, Myra began to eat her sandwich. She wouldn?t be of any help in the condition that she was in, and she had already been told to sit back, so this was the only thing she could do. She began making mental notes about the fighting styles of the members of the Bro Pirates. Hornet, the captain, was apparently a devil fruit ability user, as he fought using something that resembled tar or pitch that had been coming from his own body. Pierre, the polite cowboy, fought in a way that was true to his appearance, pulling out a pair of revolvers from his jacket. Kali, the blue-haired person that had informed them of the situation, was stripping down the enemy and defeating them with their own weapons. Myra made a ?post-script? in her mind that she shouldn?t let him get too close to her or her things. There was also two members whom Myra hadn?t met yet; one that appeared to be a martial artist of sorts, and a hooded character wielding a sword. She looked little bit closer, and she realized?it was a cat. 

Myra stared for a few moments. While she was distracted, three of the bounty hunters took notice of her standing there, and thought to themselves that she might be the one that they?re looking for. 
?Are you sure? She doesn?t look old enough, and she?s wearing really common clothing,? One of the bounty hunters argued. 
?Do you see any other girls on this ship? Besides, she?s the only one not fighting!? The other two of them nodded, and they all charged at Myra. This caught her attention, and she took a step back. The first bounty hunter swung his sword horizontally, but Myra ducked just in time. Unfortunately, her sandwich was caught by the blade. She still held the half that wasn?t cut clean off, and the rest flew into the second bounty hunter?s face, stopping his advance temporarily. Myra took this opportunity to reach into her pouch. Her hand grasped one of the bottles inside, and after checking the contents, quickly pulled out the stopper and splashed the liquid onto her assailants, who fell to the ground.

Moments later, the Bro Pirates had finished taking care of the rest of Jougo?s men, and Pierre looked back at Myra, who was finishing what was left of her sandwich. Pierre walked to where she stood.
?Are you alright? You?re not hurt are you?? He asked.
?I received no new injuries, no.? Myra shook her head. Pierre smiled, but then thought about what she said more carefully. No new injuries? He was about to say something, but then he heard some gasping sounds near his feet. Looking down, Pierre saw three of the bounty hunters on the ground beside Myra, writhing in pain; too much pain to even scream. 
??What happened here?? Pierre asked Myra.
?They mistook me for their target, and attacked. I defended myself,? Myra stated, looking at her former attackers. 
?Defended yourself? How?? Pierre wasn?t sure what to make of this. This young girl that was currently too weak to walk by herself, doing this to three armed men? 
Myra lifted the bottle she had previously emptied the contents of.
?Poison extracted from a plant known as Urtica Ferox. It causes intense pain upon skin contact, which lasts for several days.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 13, 2011)

*Arriving on the Battlefield*​
Nadika nodded at Elizabeth as she said she would stay behind to make sure the girl stayed safe, ?Take good care of her.? Nadika turned her attention to her first mate, ?Sakuya.? Sakuya didn't even need to be told another word, SLAM! Sakuya's sword smashed into the ground, and she slowly carved a carefully well constructed line in front of the three of them into the ground, then she turned and began to carve one on their right side, this process continued until a well carved out line surrounded them all on the ground. Before Wamori or Elizabeth could ask what they were doing, Nadika slammed her hand down onto the ground, ?Ryou Ryou no Mi, Light!? As soon as Nadika finished speaking, the ground slowly began to shake as it's mass began to change, to the point where it started to lift up off the ground to the astonishment of everyone there besides Nadika and Sakuya, ?Welcome aboard Nadika's traveling platform! I hope you've all fastened your seat belt!? Nadika held her hand up into the air, and then shot her hand forward, ?GO!?

FWOOOOOOOM! As soon as Nadika uttered the words, the platform took off with the three on it at a swift speed, and Nadika grinned to herself, ?Won't take a whole lot of time to get where we're going at this rate.?

?Damn that takeoff always makes me feel sick to my stomach at first.? Sakuya sighed, the wind blowing through her hair, ?By the way remind me of just how you are able to do this again??

?Elementary, my dear watson.? Nadika smirked, ?The density of this object is still the same even though the mass has changed.?

-------------------------------------

The three leaders of the Sanke Eyed Bandits walked into town, having responded to the signal which had been given out by one of their groups, and they could see that the rest of the groups had already gathered, along with the peanut gallery that wondered what the hell this suspiciously looking lot happened to be up to. Akane had a pure look of glee on her face, she pulled her halbred off her back, and swung it around to the shock of the people, before slamming it into the ground, watching the people converse amongst themselves about what happened to be going on. Tetsuyo had both of his swords raised, and sliced them together a couple of times, as he waited for the order from Akane that they should get serious. Alex sighed, he didn't really want to come along, but this time around they forced him to actually get off his lazy ass, and at least come see the village in question.

?Greetings, towns people.? Akane spoke with a smirk on her face, which freaked out many of the civilians, ?We are a group known as the Snake Eyed Bandits, and do you know what we've come here for??

?Bandits, on this island?!? Many of the townspeople's eyes widened, ?Why would such lowly scum as yourself come here?!?

?Don't be so rash as to call us scum.? Tetsuyo grinned viciously as he looked at the group, ?You are scum as well for hoarding such precious materials all to yourselves.?

?What?!? One of the women shouted at the man, ?You're not making any sense at all!?

?The Kurenai Flowers, yo!? Alex twirled his microphone around, before placing it up to his mouth, ?Flowers that shine with a radiant glow, they're famous enough to make us a lot of dough!?

?That's precisely the reason we came here.? Akane smirked as she looked around at the now incredibly frightened townspeople, ?We're going to steal all the Kurenai Flowers for ourselves, but before we can do that there's something much more important.? Akane lifted her staff out of the ground, pointing it at the townspeople, ?I'm going to make sure not a single one of you draws breath before I leave, and this village will crumble to the ground!?












?I don't think so!? A voice yelled, causing the group to go wide eyed, as they looked up, a piece of the earth seemed to fly down from the sky and land right in front of them, as the smoke cleared it revealed the Sunny Pirates in all their glory, ?I won't let you lay a finger on this village.?

?What the?!? One of the villagers eye's widened as she looked at the group, ?Did they just fly in from the sky?!?

?Woooah! Mom that was so cool!? A kid said to his mother.

?That was quite the superb entrance.? Tetsuyo smirked as he studied the group, before he noticed Sakuya with her sword, ?A woman practicing to be a swordsman?? Tetsuyo smirked as she slammed his swords out in front of him, ?That's absurd, you should just go home right now.?

?Shut up, dumbass!? Sakuya fumed as she pointed at Tetsuyo, ?Don't mock me just because you're a man! A woman can become a strong swordsman too!? Sakuya grit her teeth, ?I'm going to prove it by taking that title for myself!?

?Check it out yo!? Alex pointed at the group while holding his microphone to his mouth, ?They flew in so fast from up so high, it looked like the twinkle of a star in the sky!? Alex then noticed Wamori, the giant fishman, and he also noticed that the man had a guitar, ?Hey man, this guy I like! We could have a sing off to decide our might!?

?Really now?? Akane raised an eyebrow at the girl, still quite shaken up by the fact that they suddenly came in from the sky, ?So? Just who might you lot be??

?Who we are doesn't really matter.? Nadika narrowed her eyes at Akane, ?We can't let you harm this village.? Nadika grit her teeth at the girl, "If you refuse to leave peacefully, then I'm just going to have to kick your ass right out of here."

 ?She's going to kick our asses out of here?! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!? Tetsuyo roared in laughter, ?Do they not see all the people we have gathered up here?!?

?This is a ridiculous waste of my time.? Akane shook her head, ?Destroy these three imbeciles! It's just three fools versus a group of fifty people!? With that the men roared in unison in a cheer, and charged towards the Sunny Pirates. Nadika merely turned her head to Wamori with a pleasant smile, ?Wamori, would you do us a favor and take care of them quickly so we don't waste our energy??


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Arriving on the Battlefield*​The three leaders of the Sanke Eyed Bandits walked into town, having responded to the signal which had been given out by one of their groups, and they could see that the rest of the groups had already gathered, along with the peanut gallery that wondered what the hell this suspiciously looking lot happened to be up to. Akane had a pure look of glee on her face, she pulled her halbred off her back, and swung it around to the shock of the people, before slamming it into the ground, watching the people converse amongst themselves about what happened to be going on. Tetsuyo had both of his swords raised, and sliced them together a couple of times, as he waited for the order from Akane that they should get serious. Alex sighed, he didn't really want to come along, but this time around they forced him to actually get off his lazy ass, and at least come see the village in question.
> 
> Greetings, towns people. Akane spoke with a smirk on her face, which freaked out many of the civilians, We are a group known as the Snake Eyed Bandits, and do you know what we've come here for?
> 
> ...



Wamori just stood there, wondering what the two girls were doing as Sakuya suddenly began carving a shape around them in the ground. Wamori raised an eyebrow as she lifted her sword. "Shouldn't we be go-." Wamori was cut off by surprise as Nadika slammed her bare fist into the carved landed and screamed the name of a Devil's Fruit. _"Devil's Fruit, eh?"_

The earth itself was lifted into the air and began to move towards the signal that had been fired earlier with Nadika's command. Wamori could have done something similar with his bubbles, but he decided this was okay, seeing as Nadika and Sakuya seemed to be so into doing this.

Some people down below were spouting some nonsense to the town down below them. Wamori figured Nadika was timing this entry just perfectly. The second the land mass crashed down before the bandits, the earth shook, fore Wamori had just landed. He glanced quickly while the bandits spouted more nonsense at the ground and noticed that the ground under him, unlike the others, was dented with a small crater. A sweat drop fell from Wamori's face of embarrassment.

The weird-looking guy with a microphone said something about having a musical battle. Wamori could tell by his rhymes that it wouldn't be much of a competition. Wamori continued to really to ignore the people and gather himself in assessing the situation fully, as a good warrior should. This, however, was soon interrupted by a simple request from Nadika...

Nadika merely turned her head to Wamori with a pleasant smile, Wamori, would you do us a favor and take care of them quickly so we don't waste our energy?

"Sigh, a task too simple... but sure, I'll take care of these men!" Wamori exclaimed, stepping in front of the two girls and staring down a crowd of around 50 or so bandits that stopped at the mere image of a Whale-sized Fishman, "Let's do this."

Wamori took his starting stance by placing his left foot and fist forward and firmly planting his rights around his chest with an open palm. The men before him stopped again in fear of what a Fishman could do to them. Wamori clamped his mouth shut and bubbles, about the size of a cannonball, started circling around Wamori from his blowhole. it only took a second to reach his goal number.

"Fishman Karate; Bubble Arts: Bubble Ball Storm!" Wamori shouted as the bubbles around him accelerated.

With one, strong punch of his right hand, all the bubbles circling him flew in the direction of the crowd of bandits, who'd already turned tail and begun to run away at this point. But none of them got away. The bubbles were dense enough to break their bones and the force they exerted when they popped sent men flying and every direction. With one attack Wamori had instantly not only wiped out an entire 50 bandits, but Wamori had obliterated an entire 50 bandits.

"Is that to suffice?" Wamori asked Nadika and Sakuya, still behind him, simply turning is head without leaving his stance.


----------



## Franky (Sep 14, 2011)

MFNB said:


> It had been at least half an hour since her partner had instructed her to hide within the waters near the ship. So Adela had decided to pass her time by talking with a small family of fish that lived within the bay.
> 
> "So yeah, after that My God pointed me into this direction. At first I was confused as to why He lead me here, things being so incredibly boring here and all, but after not even a week He revealed to me exactly what I was here for. The guy I'm waiting for up above, Vissik... Foehn, I think he said his last name was? Anyway, now I'm just waiting for--"
> 
> ...














Vissik removed his top hat and placed it over his heart as his partner, Adela, flooded the entire dock in one go. The winds shifted slightly with the wave and a gust once more ruffled his clothing. He placed the hat calmly upon his head and turned it slightly as Adela rushed from the water and descended gracefully onto the Garuda. Vissik walked to her swiftly and took her hand, as a gentleman would, guiding her last steps onto the deck of the ship.

"That was a wonderful show my dear," Vissik commented on his partner's work, "I can see a bright future of Chaos before us both!"

With that Vissik let her hand down and returned to the helm. He would need to get the ship away from the island before the Uccello pirates realized what he was doing. Taking whatever treasure and such had been left on the ship and stealing it away for his own. As he turned the bout back round and reactivated the Paddle-wheels, Vissik reached into his coat pocket, rustling around for something through the clothe.

He pulled his clenched fist out of his coat and uncurled his fingers to reveal a slightly rusting pocket watch. With a slight click the front popped open and revealed a beautiful interior engraving and a piece of paper under a clip that Vissik himself had applied to the inside of the cover. He grasped the paper with his finger and thumb, pulling it from it's place in the watch.

Replanting the watch itself, Vissik turned his attention to the piece of parer. Some words were scribbled on the corner of a slightly burnt photograph. Without a word Vissik shook his head and quickly placed the paper back inside of the pocket watch, ignoring the feelings the past 4 years of his life would bring to him sometimes. He had decided to discard those feelings, and he wouldn't let them take hold of him now.

"Well now we're going to need a good, strong crew of people with similar interest!" Vissik called out to Adela, "We'll head to the nearest island, and anyone who wants to join our 'group' can come with us, if they prove themselves worth the trouble...! Well, I suppose now we're pirates!"

Just speaking the word "pirate" brought back memories of Vissik's days as the Captain of Chaos Mind. Again, Vissik simply shook his head and turned the ship in the direction of the nearest island, according to the map pinned to the helm of the Garuda.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 14, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "Alright, so from what I understand, you have one zoan with flying capability, one captain with the ability to make diamonds, two people with great strength, one girl with a vision fruit and one guy with air powers.." he thought about it some more, before laying down a plan.
> 
> "We will only need two of you, including Pratchard here. The flying zoan user will patrol the air for suspisious activity. The girl with the vision fruit will take a better look at the suspisious activity, either while flying with the bord zoan user, or on a rooftop. The island is round and become taller the further you go into the middle. So the best position for the vision fruit user will have to be at the pop of the outlook tower. Me and my crew have access there, so no problems getting into it. Pratchard will use his zoan to sniff them out. He has a good sense of smell, but only within a radius of two kilometers. So we need to be within that distance."
> 
> ...



Hey, we do have name, ya know?

Without wasting any time, Kite transformed into her full bird form. Well? Kite motioned towards Snipe. It was obvious Kite wanted to get this over with

I'm comin. I'm comin Snipe hopped onto Kite's back, and the two quickly took off into the air, soaring higher and higher.

So then we're supposed to sit and do nothing

For now, yes. Once we have their position, then we,ll go after them


_In the sky . . ._

Snipe patted Kite on the back to get her attention. You need to go higher. I can't get a good view. Kite nodded, and with force, she went up higher Whoa! I didn't say throw me off though!!! she yelled as she was flung back by the force, almost falling off.

As they circled the island, Snipe used various methods to see objects, and magnify them. What the . . . Snipe had noticed something at the base of the tree, well . . . under the tree, and it was a lot of something. What is it?

Over there. I need you to go towards the tree.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 14, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent continued throwing out Rankyakus with impunity, knocking aside cannonball after cannonball, but there simply wasn't enough time. With each second they got closer and closer to the ship, and he simply wasn't doing enough damage to stop them all.

Then Tobias joined in, firing some kind of awesome Devil Fruit weapon into the mass of cannonballs. There was an explosion, and suddenly it was raining swords - Kent had to dodge several of him himself, but they put quite the dent in the attack. Kent cheered, a wide grin spreading over his face.

"Great job rookie!" Kent shouted, racing towards the boat. "Extra rations! Or...you know, something!" Orland shouted something to him about something to his left, and Kent turned just in time to stop a cannonball that was about to crush his head into something resembling modern art.

Kent hit the deck with a solid thump, running up to Alexis, who was desperately trying to steer the ship away from their imminent death, and Nereus, who was calmly smoking a cigarette.

"What the fuck are you doing?" Kent shouted at Nereus, swiping at his hand in an attempt to smack the cigarette to the ground. 

Nereus rolled his eyes, dodging the swing and taking another puff. "I figured I might as well enjoy one last cigarette before we're all smashed flatter than Alexis' chest," he said.

Alexis looked vaguely offended, but Kent cut her off before she could say anything. "Never mind that!" He said, turning to her. "Alexis, I have an idea. Do you think you could make the boat lighter?"

Alexis frowned. "I don't know...I've never picked up something so big before."

"I don't need you to pick it up!" Kent shouted, running to the edge of the boat and leaping over the railing. "I just need you to make it lighter! Geppou!" he shouted, hovering inches over the water for a split second before retreated a few dozen feet. He shot up until he was level with the sail, took a deep breath, and made sure Alexis was doing her job. She had both eyes closed and both hands pressed to the deck, concentrating to herself.

"Gonna have to do..." Kent muttered to himself. "Rankyaku!" A huge gust of wind tore through the air and hit the sail full force - with the lightened load, the sudden gust actually succeeded in pushing the boat forward a bit. "Rankyaku! Rankyaku! Rankyaku!" Kent shouted, loosing more of the attacks at his own ship. The gusts hit in quick succession, propelling the boat at a surprising speed. Kent kept it up, and finally the boat shot forward with a sudden burst of speed, sailing right under the mass of cannonballs. 

The cannonballs sunk harmlessly into the water and Kent sagged, running back to his ship. He hit the ground with a heavy thud, stumbling off to the side and wiping some sweat out of his eyes. 

Then he looked towards the coast, only to see a small army of Slasher Pirates ready to face them. "You have got to be shitting me..."


----------



## Eternity (Sep 14, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Hey, we do have name, ya know?
> 
> Without wasting any time, Kite transformed into her full bird form. Well? Kite motioned towards Snipe. It was obvious Kite wanted to get this over with
> 
> ...



In a side street several kilometers away from the majority of the Uccello pirates, Zanga is in one of his usual foul moods, taking it out on walls or his own crewmembers. *"AARGH! The fuck is this shit!?"* he yelled out turing his right arm into a bird claw and cutting deep marks into the cobblestone wall. 

Then he saw what looked like a giant bird with somebody riding on it. And still being in a foul mood, he now had someone to take it out on. 

*"Prey!"* he shouted, folding out his black wings and shooting up into the air. With a twist of his hands they turned into a combination between hands and bird feet. hard skin and ddeadly talons. The talons dug deep into the side of Kites wing, almost knocking Snipe down. Before they could get their senses back, Zanga was already back. And this time, he took a hold of Snipe, flying away towards the sky. *"Kyekyekye! You will die nooow!"* he yelled playfully spinning around, before leveling out. Snipe, still confused and dizzy, somehow managed to stab Zanga's shoulder. Zanga yelled, before throwing her down in rage.
*
"You bastard!"* he shouted, before flying away, out if sight.




Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent continued throwing out Rankyakus with impunity, knocking aside cannonball after cannonball, but there simply wasn't enough time. With each second they got closer and closer to the ship, and he simply wasn't doing enough damage to stop them all.
> 
> ...



Orland sighed deeply. This was the world of the grand line. He had been living a tough life on Mist island, but because of the hardness of getting there and getting away, not a lot of really strong pirates came there.

"I can fight." he said to Kent, trying to sound as brave and confident as he could. He knew he wouldn't stand a chance against most of them, and hoped that Kent would insist that he got help from one of the other crewmembers.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2011)

*The Iron Tower*

_Prince Dante_

He stood overlooking the island from the tower. He hated this place. The marines had utter control and whilst there were pockets of rebellions they were often squashed before they could gain momentum. The World Government after all had that monstrosity of a ship; Pluton. Before they would threaten islands with a Buster Call – now you could consider yourself lucky if that’s all you got. Pluton was able to eradicate the island leaving nothing but a few rocks sticking out from the water.

He respected their power but still hated this world. It was boring. The two Sendos before him were the only cause of entertainment but after their execution it would be back to the mundaneness of his Princely duties.

“This world of yours Sendo, you say it has a Great Age of Pirates?” Dante asked, having been interrupted previously.

“Yeah. Pirates everywhere. Devil fruits everywhere. Marines everywhere. Yeah its great.” Sendo said with an air of disdain. 

 “You don’t like it? Something new everyday? A new challenge everyday? Strong opponents?”

“Hah, no way. Give me the simple life. Wife, kids, a regular job, grow old and die in my sleep in a warm bed. This age of pirates pulls in folk that don’t even want to be in it. Got no choice now but to fight.” Sendo said from his cell. The crazed Sendo was in an inexplicable trance and was staring at the ceiling. “I think he would have been the same too had circumstances been different.”

Sendo then looked at the Prince. “You probably have an equivalent to yourself in our world. I wonder what he…or she would be like. Hah, there’s a thought.”

There’s a thought, indeed. The Prince was overcome with curiosity but remained quiet. He looked at Sendo who was sweating quite heavily, he paid it no attention and looked away, deep in his thoughts.

Sendo was indeed struggling. He thought it was the sea stone, having never come across the material before. “Ugh…” he felt weak and sick; worse than he had ever felt – as though the life was being sucked from him. “Is this normal for the sea stone to have an effect like this?”

“Whatever you are feeling it is not a result of the sea stone. You must have an illness, not that it matters – you’ll be dead soon. However as a favour, since you have entertained me so much, I shall execute you last and I shall use my own sword,  Yamato.”

“Wonderful…” Sendo said breathing heavily and clutching his chest. He wondered is Shyla was working on that miracle or not.

“Wake up the mad dog.” Dante said pointing at his own dimensions Sendo. “We shall execute him first. Who would like the honour?”

Death by beheading. Dante would not sully Yamato on such filth but yet found it amusing that the same blood ran through the veins of this other Sendo. Just a small twist of fate. How amusing.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 14, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

Tip got up to his feet, his arm now bandaged up to stop the bleeding. He walked over to Grummon, who managed to get back to his feet as well. He wiped his eye with his paw, which now had a scar going down it. The scar wouldn't heal, but it didn't really matter, considering that Grummon's body was covered in scars and slashes to begin with.

"Incoming!" Dapper shouted as he landed just in front of the large dog. Agnes, Lynch's pet buzzard, followed right behind him. She let out a screech as she swooped down, trying to nail Dapper with her talons. Dapper was about to shriek when Grummon jumped in front of him and grabbed the buzzard in his jaws. 

"W...whoah..." Dapper looked in surprise as the dog finished cheweing his meal and swallowed it. He turned to Dapper and smiled as he leaned down and happily licked the owl. "Hm?"

*"He likes you. He must have seen how you helped me out back there. I gotta say, I'm as surprised as you are. Grummon's never looked so grateful."* He quickly approached Zen again. *"And you lad, I should thank you as well."*

"Alright, alright. We got the barrels, let's go." Shingo said impatiently, tossing another of the hunters aside. *"Hm, right. Come back with us lad. I'll treat you to a meal as thanks."* 

Arc and Shingo both started heading back. The two hulking men threw the gunpowder over their shoulders, as Tip, Zen and Dapper followed closely behind them. 

Lynch was left still standing at the bottom of the deep hole shaking his fist. *"You bastards come back and get me outta here! Get back here!"*


----------



## Gaja (Sep 15, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" - Clover Ridge Island*​
Eventually Shingo saw the new guy, Zen, defeat Lynch by outsmarting him and tossing him in to a pit, that apparently Lynch himself dug. Was pretty funny to watch, but seeing that everyone was alright, including Dapper who with the help of the big wolf defeated the crow, well sorta, the boxer decided to get a move on. This took way longer then he was expecting it to, but he still got to loosen up a little by beating up those guys, not that it they were capable of doing much.

The muscular boxer would go up to Zen and the injured Tip, and lay down his barrels. "Alright, alright. We got the barrels let's go." Looking at Zen Shingo figured that he was a good guy, and since their conversation about martial arts never even got a chance to continue he talked to him as well. "If you want to, you can come with us as well. And bring your floating... whatever with you..."

Was that a fridge? It kinda reminded the pirate of one, but he wasn't quite sure. It was probably a fridge... Surely, right? In any case as the group of Shingo, Arc, Dapper and Tip started to move back to Tip's house Shingo over heard Lynch yelling, so he stopped for a minute. "You guys go ahead. I'll catch up..."

*"You bastards come back and get me outta here! Get back here!"* Suddenly the loud mouth could see a smiling Shingo standing over the pit, a wicked smile over his face. "You annoy the crap out me. I let you go back when we came to this island just because I'm so polite, but given that you almost ruined our trip to the Moon, no more Mr. nice guy." Lynch's eye widened, what, the moon? What was this guy talking about. His eyes however went even wider, and actually popped out of his head as he saw Shingo lift a boulder over his head. "Nighty night you bastard."

Tossing the boulder directly at Lynch Shingo effectively put the final nail on the coffin and turned around. No more annoying hunters jumping them, so taking the barrels, he put them over his shoulders and ran after the group, which would eventually be joined by Zen as well. Shingo caught up with them in a matter of minutes, now appearing much more loose and relaxed. "You doing alright little guy?" Shingo asked Dapper smiling, somewhat surprising the owl, simply because of the mood change in the boxer. After all Shingo did appear to be in a foul mood and rather impatient up until a few minutes ago. What made him turn to jolly all of a sudden, only Shingo and Lynch knew...

Some time later the group would finally get back to the house with Shingo and Arc unloading the barrels with gunpowder and Shingo raising his hands in to the air. "WE'RE BACK!!!" It was time to get this thing moving, for more reasons then one.

--------

*Rafael - World Government Agent
"Grand Line" - Clover Ridge Island*​
And one of the more important reasons, beside actually reaching the moon was this guy. A tall muscular, mean looking fellow, who was on the hunt for the Phoenix Pirates. Walking out of the small town he actually got a solid lead on where his objective was, luckily all he needed to do was find some guy named Lynch, who would have info on the whereabouts of these pirates and his actual target. "Any luck?" An attractive brunette suddenly poped up behind Rafael and asked politely, her hands neatly put inside her pockets as she looked at her fellow co-worker.

Coming to a halt Rafael looked over his shoulder. "A hunter named Lynch knows where _it_ is. Apparently he has a base just down this road." After replying Rafael continued down the road and the female nodded. "I see, I hope we get the info we need quickly. This island is soo lame~." The blond man didn't even bother to reply. But he could agree on one thing with the girl, he did want to get the job done quickly.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Semmy Pirates
> "Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
> After introducing himself to Tengu like he was taught to do Semmy raised his right hand/paw and caught the incoming bag of coins. That this guy would pay him up front Semmy honestly didn't expect, but that just showed that this fella was straight up. Semmy tied the bag to his sash and listened as the mysterious swordsman introduced himself, both "men" exiting the bar and leaving it an absolute mess.
> 
> ...



In an instant a group of doctors huddled around the giant panda. They began examining him from head to toe with avid interest. Muttering to each other in low voices, much of it medical terminology that Semmy couldn't possibly understand. 

_"It's not a costume,"_ one said in an awed voice, patting Semmy's lush fur while looking for a zipper. 

_"He's not a zoan either..." _

They peppered him with rapid fire questions. _Where did he come from? How did he learn to talk? Were there others like him? Had he always walked bipedally? How much did he poop in a given week?_

A petite nurse in a pink nurses uniform quickly scattered the doctors away with a wave of her arms. "Sheesh will you give the poor guy some space. What you never seen a talking bear before?" She herself hadn't, but knew of much stranger creatures in the world. So why not a talking Panda Bear? 

"Well excuse me but I've never seen a talking bear before," one replied with ruffled indignation.  

"I once examined a talking starfish," said another. 

Betty looked up at the bear and smiled. "Nice to meet you Semmy, my name is Betty. Before we can give you a tour of the ship, you'll have to undergo a routine medical examination first. All the newbies have to do it."   She gestured towards a medical tent set up nearby. "Just follow me and we'll get it taken care of as quickly as possible."  

Betty snapped her fingers at Tengu. The swordsman sat on a smooth faced rock, his face slightly at an angle towards the water, as if hearing something from the depths that only he could hear. He turned slightly towards her direction, as always not quite meeting face to face. She could tell he was a lot worse off then he let on. "You too tough guy. I want to make sure your stitches haven't reopened." 

Tengu stood up with a sigh and slowly followed. "Yes mom."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 15, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" - Gecko Island*​
Behind his shades Semmy's eyes widened as the humans swarmed on him. What the hell? Was this a trap? But before he could really do anything the humans started touching and pulling on him like he was a plushy or something. Semmy was about to freak out a little and separate himself from the graby hands of these guys but a nurse, with brown hair did exactly that for him and separated the guys from her. And as he got some space the panda realized that these guys wanted to know how many times a week he pooped. That was a pretty darn good question, to which Semmy immediately went to work. Inside his head he started calculating.

But before he could come to a result and share it with the doctors the girl, who was much shorter by the way introduced herself to Semmy. She actually seemed really nice, although she too smelled like medicine and what seemed a lolly pop. So when she invited Semmy in for a routine check up he bowed down to be at a similar height as Betty and smiled. "*No problem.*"

walking towards the tent Semmy stopped for just a second and turned towards the doctor who asked the almighty question about poop. "*21 times every week. Now if you'll excuse me, I got a lolly pop waiting on me...*" And with those words Semmy entered the tent, barely fitting through the entrance, but once inside it was alright. He looked around and waited for Tengu and Betty to enter as well. So once Betty would enter, Semmy raised his hand, like a first graded and once Betty looked at him he would ask. "*There's a lolly pop after we're done, right?*"


----------



## Gaja (Sep 15, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"Grand Line"*​
As Pierre wrapped his fight up he saw at the after math of what Myra did. Looking at the three men down on the ground, wincing in pain Pierre's eyes were blocked of by his hat as he raised his foot in to the air, his revolvers sheeted at this point. Bring his foot down with great speed to one mans' stomach Pierre saw him pass out. He walked over to the two remaining men and did the same thing while Hornet wrapped his fight up and declared that he wasn't gonna back down to no one, not even a Shichibukai.

And as Kali brought the supplies over to their ship and the defeated men went back towards their vessel in defeat Pierre motioned Mathias to come and help him. Picking up two men Pierre had Mathias carry another guy back to the enemy ship where they left them to their comrades. Some of the enemies looked at their fallen leader and now this. As Pierre put the men down however he looked the man straight in the eyes. "Don't attack us anymore..." It was enough to make the enemy bounty hunter understand. Attack the Bros one more time and things might turn ugly.

Once again on the deck of the _Smiling Bear_ Mathias looked at Pierre and raised his eyebrow, this was the first time really that Pierre didn't seem... well himself. It was as if he was troubled by something. "Mathias, you should get us away from here..." The blond martial artist that was Mathias nodded and didn't intrude on the situation, they'd have a chance to talk later. Pierre on the other hand seemed to once again walk over to Myra and look at her. "You should go inside, and don't do that anymore..."

Turning his head and body away from the short 15 year old girl Pierre looked at their fearless captain who was in high spirits as always as Kali went down to distribute the goods they took from their enemy. Katsuo simply walked away to the back of the ship as Pierre walked over to Hornet. "Captain, we should talk..." We need to talk, was never a good line. Whether it was coming from your girlfriend, your boss or your crew mate it usually would mean addressing a serious subject.

Pierre walked past his captain and went to the port side of the ship, taking out a cigarette and lighting it. He breathed in the smoke and held it in for a few seconds, his eyes gazing out in to the ocean. The blond gunslinger wasn't usually the type to worry or complain, he had seen his fair share of things in life and he intended to see much more. But as eventually the captain of the Bros would join him he breathed out the cigar smoke which formed a cloud if front of his face. "Hornet, what do you think of Myra? I saw what she did to those three men, and for whatever reason I didn't like it that she poisoned them..." The two men were away from prying ears and eyes, as Katsuo went back to polishing his new sword and keeping a look out for any more unwanted guests.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



"Hey! We do have a ship! it's merely in pieces at the moment and in need of being rebuilt..." Rex coughs, turning his head to the side. "I can help with that, I'm a bit of a builder of things myself." Rex smirks. "EXCELLENT! Two beautiful women to brighten up the crew! Don't worry, no one will lay a hand on you, of these things, i rexomise!" With that, Rex picked the girls up by the waists and rushed out of town, carrying them through the woods and towards the camp....

----
Later at camp-

"WHO ATE ALL THE FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Rex screams, bursting through the tree line with Midori and Tiana under his arms.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 15, 2011)

*Chalcedony*​
If there was one thing Chalcedony would remember about his short detour, it was that drinking tea was sometimes a lot harder than it seemed. The cup in his hand kept tilting, no matter how hard he focused to keep it straight. Already he had spilled tea on himself three times, a thoroughly saddening personal record. The cup slowly tilted to the right again. Chalcedony slightly altered his precarious position in an effort to stop the tea from going over again.

A few seconds and a brand new tea-stain on his jacket later, Chalcedony finally saw his destination. A small brown dot in the distance, sailing away from an island that was clearly in an uproar. A small smile came to his lips. Islands in uproar. The clear signature of an old friend. Chalcedony lightly tapped his right foot, and his flying vehicle slightly turned, going right towards the brown dot.

Within minutes, the ship came into full sight. Aboard the ship were two figures. _So he found a new crewmember. That's good._ When Chalcedony came close enough, he snapped a salute. Vissik saluted back. The other person on the boat just stared dumbfounded. _And it's a mermaid. You never cease to surprise, my old friend._ Chalcedony stepped from the news coo's back. He bowed lightly to the bird. "Thanks for the service, my feathered friend." _It wasn't quite voluntary, but still, a service is a service._ The bird cawed angrily while speeding away from the ship. Chalcedony turned to Vissik and shook his hand. "Good day captain, I see your foraging expedition was successful."

After that he turned to the new crew member. She was indeed a mermaid, and quite a beautiful one. Her skin had a blueish tint, her hair was a darker hue of blue, and her eyes were truly striking orbs of black. _For someone this beautiful to join with Vissik... She must be really fucked up in the head._ The thought brought a smile to Chalcedony's face. "Hello, my dear lady. I see you've joined our jolly band. Allow me to introduce myself, my name is Chalcedony. I've sailed with Vissik here for quite some time already. May I?" He took the mermaid's hand and kissed it. "So what made you join up with our little merry group of madmen?"


----------



## Eternity (Sep 15, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Hey! We do have a ship! it's merely in pieces at the moment and in need of being rebuilt..." Rex coughs, turning his head to the side. "I can help with that, I'm a bit of a builder of things myself." Rex smirks. "EXCELLENT! Two beautiful women to brighten up the crew! Don't worry, no one will lay a hand on you, of these things, i rexomise!" With that, Rex picked the girls up by the waists and rushed out of town, carrying them through the woods and towards the camp....
> 
> ----
> Later at camp-
> ...



Shaw's heart skipped a beat when Rex came bursting throuhg the tree line with two girls under his arms. *"Not again.."* he said with a heavy sigh, clenching his fist. *"You just kidnapped two native girl  and the first thing that pops into your head is food!"* He yelled, trying his best to keep his anger down, but it was hard with such an incomotent and idiotic captain.
*
"At least put them down, for goodness sake. Those poor girls must be frightened half to death!"* Walking over to them, he sat down and asked them *"Are you two alright?"*


_Somewhere else, on an unknow ship at the beginning of grand line~_

_"How do you expect me to be calm? They could be anywhere!" _on of the crewmember, a girl, said. _"Relax girl, you are in good hands, and..*cough, cough*..we will meet them sometime, even if it'll be tomorrow or ten years from now. From the way you describe this youn- *cough, cough*...this young guy seem to be someone special, and with my help, you will live to meet him one day."_ The captain said. When he was finished talking, he coughed some more. _"If you survive for that long."_ the doctor of the crew said with a heavy heart. _"Bah! I won't be defeated that easily!"_ the captain responds with a laugh.

The girl looks to the horizon with careful smile. _"Shaw, I will return to your embrace one day.."_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

Sakuya watched as the fishman took a stance, before releasing a whole lot of bubbles at once, enough to take out all of the people that had been charging them, and then he called out the name of his attack, and before they even had time to react the bubbles slammed into them at once, taking every single one of them out of the fight to the astonishment of Sakuya and the Snake Eyed Bandits. Akane's eyes had been wider than they'd ever been before, Tetsuyo had trouble registering that one of them managed to take out all fifty of their men at once, and Alex couldn't even muster up a rap in response to that. Nadika just smiled all the while though, a smile that was beginning to creep the living shit out of Akane.

“Oi, you!” Akane pointed her halbred at Nadika, “What the hell are you smiling about?!”

“Oh that?” Nadika's smile turned into a grin at she looked at Akane, “I was entertaining the thought of what I might do to you if that little girl ended up hurt.”

“What?” Akane blinked, however while she was thinking about what the hell Nadika meant, she failed to register Nadika charging towards her, fist slamming directly into her face and sending her flying backwards, “GUUAGH!”

“Akane-chan!” Tetsuyo's eyes widened as he noticed what Nadika had done, before he grit his teeth turning to Nadika, “You little bitch!” Tetsuyo rushed forward with his swords, however he got cut off by Sakuya who collided swords with him before he could do anything, “You..!!”

“You really don't know what you're getting yourselves into here.” Sakuya grit her teeth as she pushed Tetsuyo backwards and forced him to move his arms into the air, “You fucked with the wrong people!” SLAM! Sakuya's foot entered Tetsuyo's gut and sent him skidding backwards as well.

“A-amazing!” One of the children who had been onlooking couldn't believe what they were saying, “They're beating the crap out of those strong looking bandits with ease!”

“Who are these people?” An old man thought with raised eyebrows, he didn't understand who they were or why they ended up helping them, “I don't get this situation at all.”

-------------------------------------

Tommy blinked as he noticed Rex come barreling in asking about who ate all the food while carrying two girls over his shoulders, at first Tommy came to the conclusion that Shaw did, Rex had ended up kidnapping them, that was before he noticed that they happened to still be conscious, and neither of them seemed to mind. Tommy stood up and walked over to Shaw, who had asked the two girls if they were alright, and he clonked him over the head in pure comedic fashion, “Idiot, they're fine, he didn't kidnap them.”

“*The hell do you mean?!*” Shaw yelled up at him, rubbing his head as a bump appeared on it, “*And what was that punch for?!*”

“For you to open your eyes.” Tommy pointed at the two girls who seemed relatively calm, “Do they look like faces you'd expect to see on someone who was kidnapped?” Tommy of course knew that Rex actually did kidnap them in a way, he was just tired of Shaw complaining about every little thing. Tommy sat down beside Shaw looking at the two girls, “So who are you two anyways?” Tommy wondered why Rex brought them back to the crew, however he didn't mind the thought of having some girls around for a change.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

Ral was there just getting bored, nothing to do, no fights, no more food till Rex arrives and no chicks around, in that moment he felt really, really bored though that was until Rex busted out from the trees of the forest with two women under his arms. Ral stood in shock for a second while Rex was asking about the food and Shaw and Tommy went to greet the apparently new members of the crew.

Standing up with a jump the red-haired guy went as close as possible near the new faces, moving Shaw and Tommy from his way. Immediately taking their hands and kissing them, the guy looked into their eyes"Well my beautiful ladies, Who may you be?"he asked politely, something that probably provoked a shock in some of the members of the crew, since when...well probably since he was born, the fruit user did not have manners but now he was a gentleman. Taking both of them and pushing them deeper into the camp to take a seat he said"Sorry for not having anything to offer to you right now, but as you can see I finished almost with all the food since I had chance with our captain away and a..." Bam!!! a hit sent Tiger flying towards a tree, crashing and taking it down.

"Bastard! so you are the one who ate my food!!!"he said, Ral stood up, the red mark of Rex?s fist in his face, as he rubbed his face he started to laugh out loud"Gyahahahaha, it doesn?t matter what you do! your food is gone! Gyahahah!!"he said trying to shamefully imitate the laugh of some baddie.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 15, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks*
> 
> Ral was there just getting bored, nothing to do, no fights, no more food till Rex arrives and no chicks around, in that moment he felt really, really bored though that was until Rex busted out from the trees of the forest with two women under his arms. Ral stood in shock for a second while Rex was asking about the food and Shaw and Tommy went to greet the apparently new members of the crew.
> 
> ...



"The vile shall be punished, For I am the hero of the wanton, The righteous knight of the downtrodden, The protector of the defenseless... I am the captain of all captains. This moment, this night, you have been tried, you have been judged and now, The Executioner has come to deliver punishment." Rex's hair flew in the wind as he spoke, a very heroic aura surrounding him, swelling up as his speech neared it's end... "GIMMIE THAT FOOD BACK YOU BASTARD!!!!" Rex held Ral in a headlock and started to give him a noogie until he gave in.

"Step off." Midori pulled out a box that released a pink cloud into Shaw and Tommy's direction. Suddenly, the two men found themselves incredibly itchy. "The Pollen of the Yaka tree, it's very irritating to those who've never been exposed to it before. It took me three years to build up an immunity, why don't you tell me how you enjoy it." Midori smirked at the two. "Forgive them." Alex comments, sitting in a tree above the crew. "And who are you?" Midori Asks. 

"Alex, I'm the first mate and Rex's brother." Midori looks over at Rex and then to Alex. "You two don't seem like brothers." "We've been told he takes after our father." Alex comments. "And you take after mother then?" Midori teases. "I wouldn't know." Alex leaps from the tree and lands on the ground, the massive blade on his back and the thin but incredibly heavy one on his side weight him down enough to create a crater where he landed. 

"H..heavy..." Midori thought to herself. "I see Rex has kidnapped some more crew members huh?" Alex nodded to Tiana and Midori. "It's nice to meet you...?" "Midori." Midori holds out her hand and Alex shakes it. "And this is Tiana, Don't worry about her though, she's tougher than she looks." Midori winks at the woman. "Anyway... so this is the ship huh?" She looked over the current pile of wood sitting next to a skeletal frame of their old ship. 

"We're in the process of rebuilding it, but we need a keel." Modori nods. "Well if you guys can give me some materials i'll build you the best ship you've ever seen." Alex smirked a bit. "Sorry, But this is something Rex and I have to do... it was a promise we made years ago. We'll be the ones to build it, it'll take us a week or two, but it'll be magnificent."


----------



## Franky (Sep 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Chalcedony*​
> If there was one thing Chalcedony would remember about his short detour, it was that drinking tea was sometimes a lot harder than it seemed. The cup in his hand kept tilting, no matter how hard he focused to keep it straight. Already he had spilled tea on himself three times, a thoroughly saddening personal record. The cup slowly tilted to the right again. Chalcedony slightly altered his precarious position in an effort to stop the tea from going over again.
> 
> A few seconds and a brand new tea-stain on his jacket later, Chalcedony finally saw his destination. A small brown dot in the distance, sailing away from an island that was clearly in an uproar. A small smile came to his lips. Islands in uproar. The clear signature of an old friend. Chalcedony lightly tapped his right foot, and his flying vehicle slightly turned, going right towards the brown dot.
> ...



The sea breeze waved through Vissik's hair and coat, picking up his scarf and fluttering it behind him. Vissik smiled, as it wad a grand thing to be back on the ocean after all those years. This boat was a fine vessel as well, running smoothly on Paddle Wheels and equipped with cannons as well. Yes, Vissik would have plenty of fun with this boat. He did, however, miss his old crew to an extent. He missed his first mate, Chalcedony, most of all.

Vissik sighed and looked up at some clouds moving through the sky. Just then he heard a familiar caw, the caw of a News Coo. Vissik did so enjoy the news, but to his surprise this New Coo didn't seem to be carrying a mailbag. This bird seemed to be carrying... a person? Vissik was surprised and watched the bird as it turned towards his boat and began its descent.

Vissik was delighted when the person riding the bird came into view. He clasped his hands together and slowed the ships movement, as to make his landing easier... not that he didn't trust this man. Vissik strode quickly to the man as he jumped from the bird and bowed, just as Vissik would expect.

The man swiftly walked up to Vissik and took his hand, shaking it firmly, introducing himself as Vissik's original first mate, Chalcedony.

"Oh my... This is a strong surprise... Welcome back my old friend!" Vissik said as Chalcedony shook his hand.

However, to be expected of Chalcedony, he quickly turned to Adela, took her hand, kissed it, and introduced himself to Vissik's newest partner. Vissik smiled, fore he wasn't surprised at all.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Jolly Rodgers-
> 
> The ship sails forth, an unknown location in the sea. Arashi was busy keeping look out, as he had no other real job, other than being old. RoboMan worked on the ships cannons, said he had some plans for them... perhaps being a robot afforded him the ability to transform things... "That'd be awesome..." Joseph thought to himself, laying on the deck oft he ship. He felt there was something off, something missing with the crew... a certain someone who wasn't there anymore... "Bolt...."



?I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts, diddly diddly di, there they are all standing in a row, ba bum ba bum ba bum, big one's small one's some as big as your head, give em a flick a twist of the wrist, that's what the showman said, hey!? Harvey looked around the ship and noticed everyone seemed to be off doing their own thing, ?Hah! Ye scallywags need to put more oomf into your work! Bahohoho!? Harvey pulled out the map Joesph had marked, and the pulled out a compass. Harvey took a good look at the map where Joseph had marked, and then held his compass out straight in front of him, the needle turned and turned until finally it stopped on Northwest. Harvey looked down at the ship's position he marked, and noted that the position happened to be directly North rather than Northwest of where their ship had last been.

?Yoinks!? Harvey hopped up from his position, ?Oi Cap'n! We got a problem here!? Harvey look down at the map again, ?If my brain's bank of information on navigation is correct, then we're about 10 kilometers off course from where you marked on this map!? Harvey looked back up at Joseph, ?So what should we do about this?!?



InfIchi said:


> "Step off." Midori  pulled out a box that released a pink cloud into Shaw and Tommy's  direction. Suddenly, the two men found themselves incredibly itchy. "The  Pollen of the Yaka tree, it's very irritating to those who've never  been exposed to it before. It took me three years to build up an  immunity, why don't you tell me how you enjoy it." Midori smirked at the two. "Forgive them." Alex comments, sitting in a tree above the crew. "And who are you?" Midori Asks.



Tommy blinked as the girl pulled out a box, and then before he could ask what she intended to do, she flipped it open and a pink puff of powder jumped out of the box straight towards the two men. Tommy could stare in wonder for a couple of seconds before the effect of the powder finally hit him, ?The hell?!? Tommy found his body suddenly become itchy all over, and he began to scratch himself in multiple places, but it proved no use as the pollen had already affected his body, and scratching proved to be useless against the rather miniscule allergic reaction this type of pollen caused, ?I'm sorry, but I don't understand what I did to deserve this kind of treatment!? Tommy looked around hoping for a body of water nearby, but that proved to be futile as ocean water might irritate this reaction. Tommy grit his teeth as the itching became extremely unbearable.

?Damn that bastard..? Tommy narrowed his eyes at Shaw who had also been inflicted by the powder's wrath, ?This is probably his fault, why'd he have go yapping his mouth about them being kidnapped?!? Tommy sighed, ?This is going to leave me useless until we get to the next town.? Tommy pulled off his weapon, he never did this unless the situation called for it, which in this case it did, since the object at hand happened to be pollen, he could get rid of it by washing it away, ?Dome of Water, go!? Tommy used his staff to create a small dome of water, it would collapse very fast so he only had a couple of seconds to do this, so Tommy ran as quickly as he could through the water which washed most of the pollen off his skin, ?Huuah! That feels so much better.? The dome started to collapse, ?Ah, hey Shaw, better hurry if you want to wash that stuff off your skin.?

Tommy then turned his attention to Alex and Midori who happened to be talking about the ship, and he heard mention that she could build them the best damn ship ever, ?Wait she can build things?? Tommy looked down at his weapon, then back up to Midori, and then put two and two together, ?Oh sweet mother of Oda, I think my problem has been solved.?


----------



## MFNB (Sep 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> *Chalcedony*​
> If there was one thing Chalcedony would remember about his short detour, it was that drinking tea was sometimes a lot harder than it seemed. The cup in his hand kept tilting, no matter how hard he focused to keep it straight. Already he had spilled tea on himself three times, a thoroughly saddening personal record. The cup slowly tilted to the right again. Chalcedony slightly altered his precarious position in an effort to stop the tea from going over again.
> 
> A few seconds and a brand new tea-stain on his jacket later, Chalcedony finally saw his destination. A small brown dot in the distance, sailing away from an island that was clearly in an uproar. A small smile came to his lips. Islands in uproar. The clear signature of an old friend. Chalcedony lightly tapped his right foot, and his flying vehicle slightly turned, going right towards the brown dot.
> ...



Adela only rose a brow at the newcomer, for her, as he not only appeared by bird, but also took her hand and kissed it. "My name is Adela..." She let out as she just stared at him. The way he acted almost felt... unreal. Just like when she had first met Vissik. What also made the situation more unreal was the fact that this man had literally just ridden in out of nowhere and 'suddenly' he and Vissik were chums. Though the other had never really spoken about his past or previous relationships. So she guessed she'd let this one slide...

"I'm relatively new here myself... Found the Captain not even a week ago after I was lead to him by My Master. You see, God Himself has been leading me around ever since I woke up around a year and a half ago without any memory of who I was."

With the mention of 'God' a smirk quickly came to the Captain's lips.

"So, after He went about giving me my name He began to direct me with the promise that He'd get me to a new beginning. A new life. One that I'd never forget like my last one."

Vissik's smirk grew into a devilish grin.

"Then finally, after almost two years of pointing me around, He got me here and once again proved His word true." She let out before she moved to put her hands on her hips, her gaze glancing away slightly. Then after a moment a smirk worked its way to her lips and she turned her head to looked back to Chalcedony. "I mean what in all the worlds could be a better beginning than starting over as a Pirate? But how can you expect any less when its _God_ who is your guide?"


----------



## Franky (Sep 15, 2011)

*Wamori​*
Sakuya and Nadika charged forward at Tetsuo and Akane after Wamori took out the 50 bandits that had come at them. Wamori stood up, out of his stance, and watched the girls easily attack, parry, and counter the Bandit's moves. Wamori thought for a moment that he wouldn't be a necessary factor in this battle at all. That is, until the rapping fool went to strike Nadika from behind as she attacked Akane. Wamori wouldn't let his new friends be harmed, especially not by some disrespectful man trying to interrupt a fight.

"Bubble Arts: Water launcher!" Wamori spoke strongly as he blew a Water Bubble larger than himself and jumped into it.

With a strong kick of his legs, Wamori flew from the bubble, the bubble itself popping, and jetted straight at Alex's back, who turned his head slightly to see the massive Fishman flying at him.

"What the hell is that? That fishman is really fa-"

With a swift strike of his fist, Alex's rhyme was cut off as he flew sideways and away from Nadika. Wamori landed with a thud behind Nadika where Alex had been with thud. Nadika glanced quickly behind her and Wamori gave her a smile of reassurance. He quickly turned towards Alex and took his fighting stance once more.

"Yo yo yo, Mr. Fishman! The way you treat us, I'm not a fan!" Alex shouted as he stood up again from the dirt and looked Wamori in the eye.

"Yo yo yo, Mr. Human... your rhymes are horribly offbeat, and I'm about to turn you into mincemeat!"

Alex didn't enjoy this. He was being made fun of and he knew it. In a strong rage, he rushed at Wamori with his right pulled back and poised for a strong strike. "Don't make fun of me bro, I'm a super-strong black belt, don't ya know?!"

Alex brought his clenched fist forward, aimed at Wamori's gut. Wamori, however, caught his hand with ease with his right, lifting Alex off the ground by his hand and slamming him into the ground like a rag doll. Wamori wasn't one to be trifled with when it came to close quarters combat.

"You can be a master at human combat... But I'm a master at FISHMAN combat!" Wamori shouted proudly at the man who lay in the dirt before him, lifting himself pathetically off the ground.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Sep 15, 2011)

*Myra Bodil*
Grand Line (Bro Pirate's Ship)​
After Myra had explained her actions to Pierre, he swiftly knocked the three men unconscious, and told her to go inside. Myra could tell that he was upset. She did as she was asked and made her way back down to where the princess of Alabasta, as was her recently discovered identity, still lay unconscious. Myra checked her temperature and her wounds, as she had not had a chance to do so before, but there were no apparent changes in her condition. 

Myra sat in the chair by the bedside and opened her pouch. Holding up one of her poison bottles, she remembered Pierre?s pained look when he saw the men on the ground. She didn?t understand his reasoning. He himself wields weapons capable of ending life in an instant, and yet he could not approve of a non-lethal poison? Myra understood the value of life, given her past, and would never take a person?s life by choice. ?A person?s life is the most important.? She made her poison with that thought in mind. Putting the bottle back into the pouch, Myra sighed. Now was not the time to be worried about what others thought of her. She was under attack, and she defended herself without killing them. She did not kill them; that was all the justification she needed. 

Pulling out her journal, she began to write down the results of the poison?s use. 

Poison (_Urtica Ferox_); product #1; test #1
Measured quantity: 265mL
Concentration: 100%
Effect: intense pain; non-lethal​Myra continued writing down every detail in an extremely organized fashion. After she was finished, she paused to rub her eyes sleepily. The sandwich had given her enough energy to function temporarily, but she was still injured and exhausted. She kept herself awake just long enough to write one last line in her journal.

Additional notes: Results displeasing to others. No further testing. For use only in extreme circumstances.​
 Myra then fell asleep where she sat, her journal still open in her lap.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 15, 2011)

*Anger Explosion*

?Gnngh.? Akane slowly managed to pick herself up off her feet, that little bitch had a ferocious punch, she almost felt like her jaw had been punched clean off, thankfully it somehow remained in tact. Step, step, step, Akane turned her attention to the see Nadika slowly walking towards her, Tetsuyo and Alex had both gotten into their own fights, Akane managed to pick her Halbred off the ground, and grit her teeth at the woman in front of her, ?Do you think that lucky shot means you're strong?? Akane grinned at the girl, even as blood dripped down her lip, but she just licked it up, ?Don't think you'll get a second shot at me like that.?

?You can bark, but you sure as hell don't have a good bite.? Nadika still had that grin on her face, however it looked much more livid now that she had been separated from her friends, ?I usually don't let my friends see me like this, because all they know is the good ol' happy Nadika.? Nadika stopped in front of Akane, who's eyes had widened, ?Sakuya is the only one who has ever seen me this angry, and it's only once that she has, that wasn't her fault, but she had the same look of fear on her face that you do right now.?

?Angry?? Akane couldn't believe what the girl was saying, she was angry right now? Most people when they get angry, they yell, shout, curse at you, charge you in blind rage, most people lose all their senses when they get completely, but this girl hadn't done any of that, in fact if you could ignore the look her eyes, she looked relatively serene in comparison to most people who experienced anger, ?Don't bullshit me!? Akane swung her halbred towards the girl, however Nadika easily managed to dodge, the halbred slamming into the ground and cracking it slightly, ?That's what you call angry?! Are you fucking stupid?! What I am is what we call angry around here!? Akane used the halbred to launch herself forward, throwing a punch that Nadika easily caught in her hands much to the shock of Akane.

?Do you NOT understand the way I am talking to you right now?? Nadika slammed her foot into Akane's gut, ?I'm not even getting warmed up here, and you're already reeling on the ground, it's almost too pathetic to look at.? Akane had hunched over, grabbing her gut in pain, ?I could end this right now, I could knock you out in a single hit, but then there's a reason I'm taking my time.? Akane looked up at her with a confused look, ?I used to live in a village when I was a kid, now I'm the only one alive who even has memories of that village, I think you can put two and two together to realize where this is going.?

Akane's eyes widened, ?Your village was attacked when you were a kid?!? Akane wondered if for a second she had been the one to attack it, but then realized that she would have recognized her if she had managed to survive, ?That's why you're so pissed off right now?!?

?No, I'm pissed off because you threatened to kill one of my friends by saying you would slaughter the whole village.? Nadika grit her teeth, ?The reason I'm going to defeat you though, is so you can't harm my friend, that's all this fight is about!? Nadika slammed her hands into the ground, ?Ryou Ryou no Mi..? Akane's eyes widened as she heard those words, there's no way this person could.. her thoughts got cut off as Nadika lifted up a good portion of the ground that ended up being the size of a boulder, ?Boulder.? Nadika finished, and then sent the piece of earth flying towards Akane, who barely had time to roll out of the way as it crashed into the ground, and flew behind her, "You call yourselves a bunch of bandits, claim you're going to slaughter an entire village, but this is the best you're capable of?"

?She has..? Akane couldn't even stop herself from shivering at this point, she had absolutely no way to win, ?The power of a Devil Fruit..?!? Akane had heard of the legendary fruit, but she thought of it as nothing more than a mere legend, to see someone actually using that power right in front of her, Akane couldn't muster up words to describe her feelings right now.

----------------------------

?Underguard Slice!? Tetsuyo attempted to catch Sakuya off guard by striking from her blind spot, however the only thing he met with was the sword of Sakuya, his eyes widened as Sakuya slammed him with a headbutt that sent him into the ground. Sakuya stood over top of him, sword slicing down towards him, however he rolled to the slice, hopped back up on his feet, and brought his swords down from above, however Sakuya mere blocked it casually with one hand, Tetsuyo grit his teeth, what the hell was wrong with him?! He was putting every ounce of his beings behind these attacks, and this bitch had barely even put any effort into blocking his strikes, ?That's fucking absurd! Roundhouse Sword Smash!? Tetsuyo attempted to connect with a roundhouse kick, but Sakuya easily dodged the attack, however Tetsuyo brought both his swords down, only for Sakuya to easily block it with one hand again.

?Do you know what your problem is right now?? Sakuya merely stood stock still as she asked that question, however she didn't seem to get any response as Tetsuyo merely had wide eyes, ?I'll tell you what your problem is.? Sakuya stated bluntly as Tetsuyo brought his swords back, ?It's the fact that you're fighting someone much more advanced than yourself.? Sakuya turned to face Tetsuyo's surprised look, ?I can tell by your style, the way you swing those swords, you've barely been practicing swordsmanship for a year.? Sakuya raised her sword her into the air, ?You're nervous when you swing the swords, your grip losens because you're not sure you can control it, you treat the swords as dangerous weapons that can harm you as much as they harm your opponent, you use cheap tactics in battle.? Tetsuyo gaped as Sakuya held her sword confidently in the air, ?You must treat the sword as an extension of yourself if you truly want to master this art!? Sakuya swung the sword downward, and Tetsuyo brought his swords up to block the strike, however as her sword slammed into his, a portion of the sword on top ended up cracking as he barely managed to hold them up against the strength of her swing.

?No... way..? Tetsuyo's eyes widened as he looked at the swords, his Yin and Yang that he had used the entire time he had been practicing swordsmanship, they had been cracked by the mere swing of this girl, and Tetsuyo gulped a little bit, she couldn't possibly be stronger than him, even Akane at best equaled him in strength, but no woman he had ever met surpassed him in strength, ?Shit!? Tetsuyo tried a underleg sweep, however all he received was Sakuya's foot smashing down into his own, ?GUAAGH!? Sakuya pulled her foot back away as he tried to pull back, and his eyes widened as he noticed Sakuya preparing to swing her sword again, Tetsuyo tried to move his swords up to block, however he didn't have nearly enough time.

?Fortune Slash!? Sakuya curved the slash of the sword as she came into contact with Tetsuyo, creating a harsh wound over his stomach, and sending him flying backwards into the ground. Sakuya began to walk towards the man with a sigh, ?This is almost pathetic, you call yourself a swordsman, you say a woman can't possibly be stronger than you.? Sakuya grit her teeth as she continued to approach the man who struggled to get back to his feet, ?When it comes down to it all you can do is talk.? Sakuya raised her head up from looking at the ground, seething rage in her eyes as she stopped in front of Tetsuyo, ?You are a disgrace to those who call themselves swordsmen!?

?You have.. got to be kidding me..? Tetsuyo coughed a little bit, as he looked at Sakuya with wide eyes, walking backwards slightly to put some distance between them, ?All it took.. was her getting serious.. and she managed.. to do this much damage..?!?​


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts, diddly diddly di, there they are all standing in a row, ba bum ba bum ba bum, big one's small one's some as big as your head, give em a flick a twist of the wrist, that's what the showman said, hey!? Harvey looked around the ship and noticed everyone seemed to be off doing their own thing, ?Hah! Ye scallywags need to put more oomf into your work! Bahohoho!? Harvey pulled out the map Joesph had marked, and the pulled out a compass. Harvey took a good look at the map where Joseph had marked, and then held his compass out straight in front of him, the needle turned and turned until finally it stopped on Northwest. Harvey looked down at the ship's position he marked, and noted that the position happened to be directly North rather than Northwest of where their ship had last been.
> 
> ?Yoinks!? Harvey hopped up from his position, ?Oi Cap'n! We got a problem here!? Harvey look down at the map again, ?If my brain's bank of information on navigation is correct, then we're about 10 kilometers off course from where you marked on this map!? Harvey looked back up at Joseph, ?So what should we do about this?!?



"Eh? 10 Kilometers... how far is that...?" Joseph blinked a bit before opening up a second copy of the map. "Hmm... Hey! There's a circle thingie on my map! what's that mean? It's all swirly and stuff." Joseph points at the picture on his map, unbeknown to him, he had grabbed a map detailing the currents tidal movements of the north blue. "That's..." Harvey looked down at his map, indeed, it wasn't on his, which meant what he feared was true. "WE NEED TO ADJUST THIS SHIPS COURSE NOW!!!" Harvey shouts. "Right! Someone adjust the ships course!" Joseph shouts. "Oh... wait im the one steering the ship..." 

Joseph turned the helm to the east, though they were meant to be going north west... "HEY THAT'S GOING TO TAKE US RIGHT INTO THE WHIRLPOOL!" "Whirlwhatnow?" Joseph blinks, looking up at the navigator. "Oh the swirly thing? Yeah i changed my mind, i want to go there."



> Tommy blinked as the girl pulled out a box, and then before he could ask what she intended to do, she flipped it open and a pink puff of powder jumped out of the box straight towards the two men. Tommy could stare in wonder for a couple of seconds before the effect of the powder finally hit him, ?The hell?!? Tommy found his body suddenly become itchy all over, and he began to scratch himself in multiple places, but it proved no use as the pollen had already affected his body, and scratching proved to be useless against the rather miniscule allergic reaction this type of pollen caused, ?I'm sorry, but I don't understand what I did to deserve this kind of treatment!? Tommy looked around hoping for a body of water nearby, but that proved to be futile as ocean water might irritate this reaction. Tommy grit his teeth as the itching became extremely unbearable.
> 
> ?Damn that bastard..? Tommy narrowed his eyes at Shaw who had also been inflicted by the powder's wrath, ?This is probably his fault, why'd he have go yapping his mouth about them being kidnapped?!? Tommy sighed, ?This is going to leave me useless until we get to the next town.? Tommy pulled off his weapon, he never did this unless the situation called for it, which in this case it did, since the object at hand happened to be pollen, he could get rid of it by washing it away, ?Dome of Water, go!? Tommy used his staff to create a small dome of water, it would collapse very fast so he only had a couple of seconds to do this, so Tommy ran as quickly as he could through the water which washed most of the pollen off his skin, ?Huuah! That feels so much better.? The dome started to collapse, ?Ah, hey Shaw, better hurry if you want to wash that stuff off your skin.?
> 
> Tommy then turned his attention to Alex and Midori who happened to be talking about the ship, and he heard mention that she could build them the best damn ship ever, ?Wait she can build things?? Tommy looked down at his weapon, then back up to Midori, and then put two and two together, ?Oh sweet mother of Oda, I think my problem has been solved.?



"I don't like people getting to close to my personal space. Remember that." Midori chided towards Tommy. With that the gadget creating woman pulled out a bag of tools, from where, no one was sure. "Look, I'm going to need you to go back to the village and pick up a few things for me." She commented towards Rex. "Here's the address, i need everything inside." She handed to the note to Alex, he seemed to be the more trustworthy of the two. "Alright, I'll make sure it's taken care of." Alex heads off into the dark woods, night time was coming quickly...

"WAIT!... I still haven't found our keel yet! WE MUST FIND THE KEEEL!!!!!!!!!!" Rex shouts, chasing after Alex. "Sheesh this crew is loud." Kaidou grumbled, Midori looked over to the gunman with a curious look on her face. "And who are you two?" She asked. "I'm Kimchi." The fishman responded, his face turning red, he had found Midori and Tiana to be quite pretty. "Oi, Eyes forward soldier." Kaidou smacked Kimchi on the back, shocking the fishman a bit. "You don't need to worry who i am." Kaidou responds, standing up as he clicks his revolver back into place. "I've got something i need to take care of... Leave me alone for a while." 

The gunman headed off into the woods, opposite of Rex and Alex... 

Kaidou-

"Beru-beru-beru...." A tiny denden mushi rings in his pocket, Kaidou presses a button on it to answer who ever had called him. "Oi, Blue, long time no speak." A familiar voice came over the denden mushi. "How did you get this number..." Kaidou doesn't question the man, no he demands to be answered. "I've cleaned up a few messes in the east blue, is it a surprise i've come across some stuff you've done? Look, I've got a new job coming up and i was wondering if you wouldn't want to get in on it." 

"I've left that kind of life behind." "I noticed that, slummin with the pirates eh?" "Don't call me here again Green." "Eh... I guess if that's how you feel.." CLICK.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 16, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I don't like people getting to close to my personal space. Remember that." Midori chided towards Tommy. With that the gadget creating woman pulled out a bag of tools, from where, no one was sure. "Look, I'm going to need you to go back to the village and pick up a few things for me." She commented towards Rex. "Here's the address, i need everything inside." She handed to the note to Alex, he seemed to be the more trustworthy of the two. "Alright, I'll make sure it's taken care of." Alex heads off into the dark woods, night time was coming quickly...
> 
> "WAIT!... I still haven't found our keel yet! WE MUST FIND THE KEEEL!!!!!!!!!!" Rex shouts, chasing after Alex. "Sheesh this crew is loud." Kaidou grumbled, Midori looked over to the gunman with a curious look on her face. "And who are you two?" She asked. "I'm Kimchi." The fishman responded, his face turning red, he had found Midori and Tiana to be quite pretty. "Oi, Eyes forward soldier." Kaidou smacked Kimchi on the back, shocking the fishman a bit. "You don't need to worry who i am." Kaidou responds, standing up as he clicks his revolver back into place. "I've got something i need to take care of... Leave me alone for a while."
> 
> ...



*"Ah..That itches!"* Shaw begun to scratch the areas that begun to itch. It didn't take long until the itching became quite bad. *"Im sorry, I will respect your privacy. Is there anything I can do to stop the itching?"* he asked, now scratching so much that his skin was starting to turn red.

*"I can't make food like this.."* he sighed, something that Rex heared clearly. Unless somebody helped him, his great food would be missing from the crews until the itching subsided.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 16, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*

'Madness...' Was the only word that echoed in Tiana's mind.  Only a couple of hours ago did she notice a man in a cage.  One that she decided to help and that maybe, just maybe he could help her get off the island so she could figure out who she was.  'What was I thinking?' she wondered wide eyed to herself.

“Kidnapped...I...not...exact-” Tiana stuttered out as she was set on her feet but the sentence died as more commotion started.  So much happened quickly and she was unable to finish the statement before fighting broke out.  She cringed.  “Fine...I think...”

Now Tiana stood in a clearing surrounded by not only strange men, but pirates.  Before she could begin to comprehend the situation the red headed man bounded over and lifted her hand, placing a gentle kiss on the back.  Tiana blushed brightly but her mind was confused and she answered truthfully without thinking when asked who she was.  “I'm...not sure...” she pulled her hand back just before he went flying from the punch.  Again she cringed.

There was nothing but mayhem in the clearing around the group, so much happened that Tiana couldn't even fathom.  Brown eyes darted around, jumping from one face to another as they were slammed around, screamed, and generally touted their own awesomeness.  And don't start about Midori, the sweet woman that hung around the village that has turned out to be much more than what had been implied to her over the last few months.  She made a couple of men itch like there bugs under their skin, they were doing a good job scratching it off too.  

The giant water dome.  People talking.  Everyone rushing.  A man-like shark.

Things crashed around Tiana and she rubbed her forehead.  Giving a shy smile to Kimichi she sighed.  “Hello...” Her mind was overwhelmed she needed something to do.  Then it hit her.  “I heal...” She mumbled more to herself.  She dug into the black bag that hung from a strap over her shoulders, Tiana was ever grateful that she had it when she was 'taken'.  Grabbing a pouch out of it and mixing it with water she walked over to the one still itching badly.  “Rub it on your skin.  It will stop the itch...” she said quietly.

Standing quickly she went to a tree and leaned back.  Things had quieted, a few had left and the others were settling down.  Tiana leaned against a tree and looked around.  She chuckled slightly.  “At least things won't be boring...” She chuckled again and started to relax.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2011)

Green Cloaks- Alex/Rex-

"That one looks good." Alex points out a tree on their trip to the village. "Too small." Rex responds quickly. "How big do you want this ship to be!?" The swordsman questions, Rex merely shrugs it off. "I want a ship i'll be proud to sail, something massive... something... amazing..." Rex rubbed his chin. "like... That tree!" He pointed off in the distance, miles from where the two of them were... A tree so massive the two of them could see it towering over the trees from where they stood... "Yeah, good luck with that, I'm going to go get the supplies." Rex nodded. "I'll be back in a few hours..." 

Kaidou-

The gunner put the Denden mushi away and sat down on a log. "Green, The hell is he doing... another job?" He looked down at the ground and gripped his knees. "Damn it... I'd just gotten myself calmed down you bastard...." The gunman hated thinking back to his days at his old job, the days he spent fixing things, taking out problems... The day he was finished with the entire business... "They didn't deserve to die..."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 16, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Eh? 10 Kilometers... how far is that...?" Joseph blinked a bit before opening up a second copy of the map. "Hmm... Hey! There's a circle thingie on my map! what's that mean? It's all swirly and stuff." Joseph points at the picture on his map, unbeknown to him, he had grabbed a map detailing the currents tidal movements of the north blue."That's..." Harvey looked down at his map, indeed, it wasn't on his, which meant what he feared was true. "WE NEED TO ADJUST THIS SHIPS COURSE NOW!!!" Harvey shouts. "Right! Someone adjust the ships course!" Joseph shouts. "Oh... wait im the one steering the ship..."
> 
> Joseph turned the helm to the east, though they were meant to be going north west... "HEY THAT'S GOING TO TAKE US RIGHT INTO THE WHIRLPOOL!" "Whirlwhatnow?" Joseph blinks, looking up at the navigator. "Oh the swirly thing? Yeah i changed my mind, i want to go there."



?What?!? Harvey looked up at Joseph with wide eyes, did he just say he wanted to girl into the whirlpool?! He could be a pretty insane man himself, but that practically meant going into the jaws of death, they'd never be able to escape at this rate, ?Are you a death seeker or something?!? Harvey yelled as he put his hands up to his head, ?A whirlpool is the killer of all ships, we'll never make it out of that alive!? Harvey would have continued rambling on about that, but the ship started to rock as they got even closer to the whirlpool, ?Fare thee well world, I enjoyed what little time I had to adventure your crystal blue seas!? Harvey started to feel sick to his stomach, he wouldn't be able to convince Joseph to turn from this course, but if they actually did go into the whirlpool it would be suicide.




> "I don't like people getting to close to my personal space. Remember that." Midori chided towards Tommy. With that the gadget creating woman pulled out a bag of tools, from where, no one was sure. "Look, I'm going to need you to go back to the village and pick up a few things for me." She commented towards Rex. "Here's the address, i need everything inside." She handed to the note to Alex, he seemed to be the more trustworthy of the two. "Alright, I'll make sure it's taken care of." Alex heads off into the dark woods, night time was coming quickly...
> 
> "WAIT!... I still haven't found our keel yet! WE MUST FIND THE KEEEL!!!!!!!!!!" Rex shouts, chasing after Alex. "Sheesh this crew is loud." Kaidou grumbled, Midori looked over to the gunman with a curious look on her face. "And who are you two?" She asked. "I'm Kimchi." The fishman responded, his face turning red, he had found Midori and Tiana to be quite pretty. "Oi, Eyes forward soldier." Kaidou smacked Kimchi on the back, shocking the fishman a bit. "You don't need to worry who i am." Kaidou responds, standing up as he clicks his revolver back into place. "I've got something i need to take care of... Leave me alone for a while."


?Don't mind me, I'm usually too lazy to get involved with people's personal space anyways.? Tommy didn't even miss a beat when she chided him, if he ever got involved in someone's personal space it's because they asked him to help deal with their problems, something a person like Midori wouldn't need to do. Tommy looked down at his weapon again, and then looked back up as Shaw was practically still burning with the itch from the powder, Tommy nearly burst out in laughter, ?Oi I told you to run through the dome of water before it fell apart, that's your fault for not listening to me.? Tommy sighed, and then he looked at Midori, who seemed to be messing around in her bag. Tommy had just now noticed that Rex, Alex, and Kaidou had gone off to do their own thing, ?Oh? Looks like those three are all off doing their own things again.?

Tommy looked down at his weapon, and studied it for a moment as he tried to remember exactly how he put the thing together. It ended up being a long process that took him about two weeks to complete altogether because of how little time he had, and he wasn't an inventor to begin with so it's not like he could make it perfect, but for what it was worth it served him well up until this point. Tommy remembered the stories he heard about the Grand Line though, and no way in hell would this weapon serve him any use there if it just kept running out of abilities too quickly. He needed something better, but he couldn't make that himself even if he had the materials necessary, and he had started to lose hope until Rex had shown up with the two girls.

?Ah.? Tommy looked up, realizing he hadn't caught Midori's name yet cause he was too busy stumbling around from that pollen powder she threw at him earlier, ?Excuse me, Miss Inventor.? Tommy came up with that name off the bat, it wasn't exactly the best of nicknames in the world, but it would suffice for now until he ever learned her real name, and Tommy slammed his staff into the ground, ?I was wondering if you could take a look at this weapon of mine, because I think it's outlived it's usefulness at this point.?


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 16, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?What?!? Harvey looked up at Joseph with wide eyes, did he just say he wanted to girl into the whirlpool?! He could be a pretty insane man himself, but that practically meant going into the jaws of death, they'd never be able to escape at this rate, ?Are you a death seeker or something?!? Harvey yelled as he put his hands up to his head, ?A whirlpool is the killer of all ships, we'll never make it out of that alive!? Harvey would have continued rambling on about that, but the ship started to rock as they got even closer to the whirlpool, ?Fare thee well world, I enjoyed what little time I had to adventure your crystal blue seas!? Harvey started to feel sick to his stomach, he wouldn't be able to convince Joseph to turn from this course, but if they actually did go into the whirlpool it would be suicide.


 
"Killer of all ships? I went into a whirlpool once and found a treasure! There is no such thing as a killer of ALL ships! Someone will survive!" Joseph smirked as the ship picked up speed. "We just have to have a really great navigator, capable of turning through the currents! Using the whirl to our advantage, finding the center of it and getting to whatever is at the bottom!" Joseph smirked a bit more. "We are the Jolly Rodgers, What's life without a little risk!" 



> ?Don't mind me, I'm usually too lazy to get involved with people's personal space anyways.? Tommy didn't even miss a beat when she chided him, if he ever got involved in someone's personal space it's because they asked him to help deal with their problems, something a person like Midori wouldn't need to do. Tommy looked down at his weapon again, and then looked back up as Shaw was practically still burning with the itch from the powder, Tommy nearly burst out in laughter, ?Oi I told you to run through the dome of water before it fell apart, that's your fault for not listening to me.? Tommy sighed, and then he looked at Midori, who seemed to be messing around in her bag. Tommy had just now noticed that Rex, Alex, and Kaidou had gone off to do their own thing, ?Oh? Looks like those three are all off doing their own things again.?
> 
> Tommy looked down at his weapon, and studied it for a moment as he tried to remember exactly how he put the thing together. It ended up being a long process that took him about two weeks to complete altogether because of how little time he had, and he wasn't an inventor to begin with so it's not like he could make it perfect, but for what it was worth it served him well up until this point. Tommy remembered the stories he heard about the Grand Line though, and no way in hell would this weapon serve him any use there if it just kept running out of abilities too quickly. He needed something better, but he couldn't make that himself even if he had the materials necessary, and he had started to lose hope until Rex had shown up with the two girls.
> 
> ?Ah.? Tommy looked up, realizing he hadn't caught Midori's name yet cause he was too busy stumbling around from that pollen powder she threw at him earlier, ?Excuse me, Miss Inventor.? Tommy came up with that name off the bat, it wasn't exactly the best of nicknames in the world, but it would suffice for now until he ever learned her real name, and Tommy slammed his staff into the ground, ?I was wondering if you could take a look at this weapon of mine, because I think it's outlived it's usefulness at this point.?



"It's Midori." The blue haired woman commented, taking the weapon from Tommy's hands and looking it over quickly. She took out a pair of thin rimmed small glasses, she looked a bit more intently at it after putting the glasses on. "I suppose i could work with this, it'll take some time though and im going to need some supplies brought in by Rex and Alex. But i can begin some work on it now, just point  me to a place i can set up my shop and i'll see what i can do with it." Tommy pointed out a small little area she could use as a shop and Midori made her way over.

Soon Tommy could see the entire weapon being dismantled, pieces of it being thrown in different piles, some of them Midori just simply snapped in half and tossed behind her. "Right, This thing needs a total overhaul, I'll be at this for days just to make sure this thing works properly... Hell it's a miracle it worked at all. Why would you put the electrical generator so close to the water tubes? That could have resulted in you being shocked!" she then took a small piece of metal up and showed it to him. "You didn't even properly seal the electrical components from the water ones! the pumps were releasing water into the electrical outlets and nearly shorted the damn thing out!"


----------



## Cooli (Sep 16, 2011)

Eternity said:


> In a side street several kilometers away from the majority of the Uccello pirates, Zanga is in one of his usual foul moods, taking it out on walls or his own crewmembers. *"AARGH! The fuck is this shit!?"* he yelled out turing his right arm into a bird claw and cutting deep marks into the cobblestone wall.
> 
> Then he saw what looked like a giant bird with somebody riding on it. And still being in a foul mood, he now had someone to take it out on.
> 
> ...




The damage to Kite's wing made it hard for her to recover, but once she leveled out, she quickly noticed Snipe falling through the air. Because of the height and the speed at which she was falling, Snipe had blacked out. Kite knew she needed to catch up fast, so she began to dive-bomb after Snipe. She managed to swoop under Snipe, and catch Snipe on her back.

Ow . . . What the hell just happened? she asked still in a daze. As she looked around, she noticed the wound on Kite's wing Hey!? Are you alright!? You need to land!

Tch. I'm fine! We're almost there! but she wasn't fine.

Hey! They're back! But . . . Thrush could tell that something was wrong as Kite's flight pattern was staggering. Something is wrong! Soon after, Kite crashed to the ground, reverting back to normal.

Quick! Somebody get Ryuu and Parrot! Thrush nodded and quickly ran off along with Dove and Mikaela.

How did this happen?

We were attacked from out of nowhere by a guy with wings on his back.

Wings you say?

Jya tinkz it cud bez him?

It's possible then Morian turned and noticed blood in Snipe's clothing. Were you injured as well?

No. It's his blood. I managed to stab him before I was and passed out.

I see. Morian took a moment to think. This may work to our advantage. With the amount of blood on your clothing, it's safe to say that the bleeding won't stop on it's own. This means that he'll have to land somewhere, and take care of it. In addition, this also means that we'll be able to track him. Pratchard here can see to that. Morian then stood an placed a hand on Snipe's shoulder. Without knowing it, he'll lead us right to him

We're here!

Man, he really got you good he said jokingly, but Kite was not amused as she glared back at him. Anyway, let's get you fixed up he said, scooping her up in his arms.

while the wounds are deep, nothing vital was hit. The bleeding has also stopped. Once we bandaged you, you'll need to take it easy or you'll . . .

I'll take it easy once I get the bastard that did this to me! And put me down! I can walk just fine! Dammit!

Oh really? Parrot touched a spot on the back of her leg. This sent a shock of pain through Kite, causing her to freeze up Bastard! Don't make me kill you too! Parrot couldn't help but let out a laugh though.

While those three were tending to Kite's injury, the others were planning the next move to make. Uhmm...before we begin... Mikaela was somewhat shy to speak up. She didn't want to interrupt Morian's conversation, but Mikaela felt this was an important question. Has anyone seen Raven recently? He just...disappeared... Everyone was caught by surprise when they heard this


----------



## Eternity (Sep 16, 2011)

“Rub it on your skin.  It will stop the itch...” One of the girls said, and despite all the commotion around him, he heard it clearly. *"Thank you so much! You are an angel!"* he tried to say calmly, but it came out loudly because of all the itching.

As the ointment started to work, he calmed down, until he was calm enough to talk without scratching himself.

*"So. What is your name?"* he asked Tiana, smiling sweetly at her, as to show her that he was indeed very thankful. *"You said you wasn't kidnapped? I wasn't that lucky. Their captain desided to knock me out and take me on their boat. Probably because they noticed I was a chef, and they needed one.."* He kept on talking for a while about food.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 16, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey; High Tide to Hell]​*​
Leaving his perch high atop the mast in the crow’s nest Doc now sat upon the deck as their ship grew ever closer to the dangerous currents of the Whirlpool. A green hazy smoke ringed his head, stifling a yawn he stretches causing small tears to form in the corners of his eye. _ “Baka! What the hell are you so calm for?!”_ Khan shouts small rectangle lines firing off his head while he shouted at Doc.  “Oh my. That smells delightful.” Doc states ignoring Khan; to the pipe’s chagrin. _ “What in the hell!? When you’d?”_ the small thing shouts looking at Doc. The man was now in a large stove top chief’s hat and was wearing his KISS the COOK apron.  Between his legs was a small lit portable grill. A large blue tuna lay atop the heated surface and sizzled producing an intoxicating aroma that melded well with the scent that poured from Khan’s opening. 

Seemingly oblivious to the impending disaster at hand Doc pulls a large two pronged fork from behind his back and spears the fish between its small ribs.  “This will go well with the clam chowder I’m making.” Doc states happily flipping the fish onto its other side. Soon the sizzle returns as Khan can only sweat drop. _ “What clam chowder you dunder head?”_ Khan questions almost leaping from Doc’s clenched teeth.  “Eh, say something Khan?” Doc asks, his uncovered eye cutting toward the pipe as it struggled to free itself. _ “No, just ignore me like you always do.”_ the small pipe states with a huff. If it had arms it would cross them over the chest he didn’t have.  “Oh, this clam chowder.” Doc replies pulling a boiling  pot of chowder around from behind himself as he continued to watch the fish as it cooked on the grill. _ “Where the hell did you get that?”_ Khan shouts, it ornate eyes bulging over the produced pot of soup. 

 “I had it cooking behind me; I can only fit so much cooking ware in front of me like this.” Doc replies as if it were the natural thing to do. Tears stream from Khan’s eyes. I’m going to die, I know it. I’m going to die and I’m not even technically alive!”[/i] he shouts trying to squirm free of Doc’s teeth for the second time.  “Have faith Khan, in our Captain and our navigator. If it is our destiny to die, then this is all we can do.” Doc replies, that smile never dropping form his features.  “And if we’re going to die, might as well have a last meal.” he adds with a chuckle. 

*[Tobias Kain, From the Frying Pan into the Fire]​*​


Nicodemus said:


> "You have got to be shitting me..."


As Kent spoke these words, Tobias stepped forward, his hands locked firmly behind his back. Now that they were out of imminent danger of being sunk to the ocean floor they now had to face down the forces of the Slasher Pirates. “That doesn’t appear to be a crew that I’d recognize as one.” Tobias states looking at the sheer number of the Pirates that stood on the coast with weapons drawn.  “That looks more like an army. Not a simple crew of Pirates.” he adds, excitement can almost be heard in the recesses of his voice. * “Yes Tobias, feel the urge of combat. Allow me to guide you into battle.”*  Jackal growls, his obvious blood lust curling the hairs on the back of the young pirate’s neck. Tobias pauses, was he going to allow Jackal’s blood lust wash over him. He wasn’t an animal. But every since he fought Patchie with Brolly, his willingness to fight has been on the incline.

_ “Tobi-Kun, don’t need to worry yourself over trivial matters such as these feelings you’re having right now.”_ Raven speaks softly, her voice calming his inner being. _ “You can be a fighter, and not give into the bloodlust he has, you can control yourself.”_ she adds almost soothing his soul. She was right and with much effort Tobias began to drown out Jackal as he wished for blood. Taking a deep breath Tobias pulls his arms from behind himself and holds them out. With a flash of light his two favorite Scimitars appear, their edges gleaming in the light of the day.  “I can fight too Captain, Orders?” Tobias asks, his attention focused on the Slashers as they seemed to long for combat and carnage.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

The golden-eyed pirate was there, lying on the ground while playing a little with a small fire ball he created not long ago, with some women around he just felt more relaxed, now it was as if his current life needed of nothing else. He had comrades both males and females, he had food and he had his freedom. Listening a bit to Shaw?s conversation about food he started to drool, it had not been too much time since he ate a shitload of food but apparently that endless abyss he calls stomach never rests.

"Damn it, nothing to do!!! and Rex and Alex went to the town again, geez"he said pulling a tantrum while hitting the ground with his fists and legs"I will go take a look around! and if another dumb animal wanna eat me I?ll turn it to ashes"he said standing up"Oh yeah, If ya see the forest on fire don?t be alarmed i will try a new move that I just thought of"with that he went running into the forest.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent took a deep breath and cracked his knuckles, stay electricity running up and down his body. There were...a whole lot of Slasher Pirates.

 ?That doesn?t appear to be a crew that I?d recognize as one.? Tobias stated looking at the sheer number of the Pirates that stood on the coast with weapons drawn.  ?That looks more like an army. Not a simple crew of Pirates.? he added, and excitement can almost be heard in the recesses of his voice. 

"They're called the Slasher Pirates," Kent explained. A couple of years ago, the Serdadu Isles in North Blue got into a pretty intense civil war. Both sides began bringing in mercenaries, and when the fighting finally stopped, the mercs joined to form this pirate crew. They're known for being incredibly brutal - they'll do anything for the right price."

A few of the Slasher Pirates were firing at them now, but they were still out of range, the bullets whizzed harmlessly off to the side. 

"I can fight," Orland said, his voice slightly shaky. 

 ?I can fight too Captain, Orders?? Tobias asked. 

"You hit them low, I'll hit them high," Kent said. "Keep together and in a circle - or better yet, try to get your back to something, then they can't surround you. Alexis, can you fight?"

"I'm good," the redheaded navigator said, walking up next to the rest of the crew. "Nereus gave me a shot of something, and that helped."

Nereus nodded, still smoking a cigarette. He held a wicked looking machete in one hand, and his eyes looked unfocused, flecks of gold floating in them. "I'm ready. Let's hurry up and do this."

Kent nodded. "I'll head over there and strafe them. Alexis, see if you can't hammer them with cannonballs before we reach the island."

"Got it."

"Remember everyone - stay together. If you need me to hit a certain area, just shout and point," Kent said. 
"Geppou." He kicked the air beneath him, soaring into the air and towards the island. "Rankyaku Barrage!"

Dozens of violent gusts of wind shot from his legs towards the crowd below - they hit the beach with incredible force, tossing up dust and sand and bodies. Kent propelled himself forward, just barely dodging a volley of fire from the assembled pirates below. 

The Slasher's began to spread out, to better minimize the damage, and Kent let out a grunt of pain as one of them managed to sink a bullet into his shoulder. He retaliated with a bolt of lighting, cutting through the pirate who had shot him and fusing the sand around him to glass. Lightning began to snap around him as he flew low over the Slashers, frying as many as he could with quick, violent bolts.

Then about a dozen of them took to the air themselves - Kent recognized them as "The Hawks", a group of Slashers who wore jet dials on their hands and feet. One charged him, and Kent hit him in the face with a powerful one handed blow, sending him tumbling to the earth. Another zipped around to the side and Kent loosed a bolt of lightning at him to no avail - another came in from the side, faster than he could blink, and hit him in the side of the head with a quick blast from his jet dial. Kent cursed and dropped, catching himself before he hit the ground, but not by much.

Glancing towards the shore, he saw the _BoneBuster_ pulling in. "Don't let me down now guys..."


----------



## Chaos (Sep 17, 2011)

*Chalcedony, the Garuda*

"Nice to meet you, Adela. You look beautiful today." A God-figure. Of course, why hadn't he thought of that already. Perfect for Vissik's Hypno Hypno no Mi to control, and the sheer irony, oh, the irony. Using the poor girl's only semblance of order in this world to serve the goals of entropy. Wicked, Vissik. Chalcedony smiled at Adela before turning back to Vissik. "You're a wicked one, captain, for taking a lady on our crew." Vissik's eyes sparkled and he smiled a wicked little grin as well.

"Pray tell me though, where are we sailing? And when I know that, I would like to hear your story, captain, if you don't mind. It's a long time since we've seen each other, after all, and it took quite some effort to track you down. You seem to have become more... reserved after the fall of the Chaos Mind. This pretty little ship tells me that you've not lost your style, however." Ah, Vissik's beautiful style. If there was one thing Chalcedony had missed in his years after the Chaos Mind, in his years of training in the Path of the Nobleman, it was the sheer genius of Vissik's style of chaos. His signature was islands in distress, islands full of people wondering what had just happened, and the crew safely back on a ship, sailing for the next orgy of disorder.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 18, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Killer of all ships? I went into a whirlpool once and found a treasure! There is no such thing as a killer of ALL ships! Someone will survive!" Joseph smirked as the ship picked up speed. "We just have to have a really great navigator, capable of turning through the currents! Using the whirl to our advantage, finding the center of it and getting to whatever is at the bottom!" Joseph smirked a bit more. "We are the Jolly Rodgers, What's life without a little risk!"




 ?A good navigator?!? Harvey thought about it for the moment, true he was a damned good navigator if he had to say so, he had gotten himself through the ocean this far, and now he ended up being the navigator for the Jolly Rodgers, ?What in the sam blue hell am I complaining about here?!? Harvey jumped up, grabbing his compass, he rushed back inside the ship, pulling out a small little pad of which he could write things down on, ?I am Harvey Jones, best damn navigator this side of the North Blue, so help me Oda, if I can't navigate through a bloody whirlpool then no one in all of North Blue can!? Harvey ran back outside, he prepared to begin writing down on his pad, of course he wouldn't be able to understand the current of the whirlpool until the ship actually neared close enough to enter the whirlpool's flow and start being sucked into it.




> "It's Midori." The blue haired woman commented, taking the weapon from Tommy's hands and looking it over quickly. She took out a pair of thin rimmed small glasses, she looked a bit more intently at it after putting the glasses on. "I suppose i could work with this, it'll take some time though and im going to need some supplies brought in by Rex and Alex. But i can begin some work on it now, just point  me to a place i can set up my shop and i'll see what i can do with it." Tommy pointed out a small little area she could use as a shop and Midori made her way over.
> 
> Soon Tommy could see the entire weapon being dismantled, pieces of it being thrown in different piles, some of them Midori just simply snapped in half and tossed behind her. "Right, This thing needs a total overhaul, I'll be at this for days just to make sure this thing works properly... Hell it's a miracle it worked at all. Why would you put the electrical generator so close to the water tubes? That could have resulted in you being shocked!" she then took a small piece of metal up and showed it to him. "You didn't even properly seal the electrical components from the water ones! the pumps were releasing water into the electrical outlets and nearly shorted the damn thing out!"


?I see, nice to meet you Midori.? Tommy watched as she took the weapon from his hands, ?My name's Tommy, navigator of this here crew.? Tommy watched as she glanced over the weapon quickly, before taking out a pair of thin rimmed small glasses, and hen she inspected it more thoroughly, commenting that she could most likely work with it, but it would take a decent bit of time as she needed the supplies Rex and Alex had set off to get, but she could probably work on it now if she had a place to set up shop. Tommy of course immediately pointed out the most discreet area that none of the other crew members would bother even if they knew she happened to be there, to which Midori made her way over and set up shop. Midori started taking the weapon apart, she took pieces of it and threw into different piles, some she just snapped in half and tossed behind her, Tommy cringed at that fact, he had a little pride in that weapon even if it wasn't perfect, it was something he ended up creating after all.

?Ah, that?? Tommy laughed, ?The materials I had on my island weren't very good, getting enough space to keep the electrical tubes from the water generator would have required making the thing at least twenty pounds not accounting for the length it would have ended up being.? Tommy grinned, ?I knew about the danger of being shocked, but creating it happened to be a sort of do or die situation for me.? Tommy listened as she spoke about the pumps, ?That flaw came about because I had a short amount of time to make it, I had decided that I would leave in exactly two weeks before I started working on the weapon, so I didn't have enough time to perfect sealing the pumps.?

Tommy sighed, walking over towards his bag for another sake bottle, ?I'm just a boy who grew up most of his life making weapons, I'm no inventor by any stretch of the means.? Tommy pulled the bottle of sake out of his bag, ?When I created the design for that weapon, I figured it was just a fool's dream, and left it there for a while.? Tommy popped open the bottle, his seventh one of the evening if he had kept count correctly, ?I took the design to multiple different weapon smiths and inventors on my island, but they all told me the same thing, ?something like that is impossible for me to make.?? Tommy sighed, ?In the end I had to end up making it myself, all I had was oxygen and hydrogen containers, some pumps, electrical wiring, and salt,  I put it altogether and came up with that.?

Tommy took a swig out of the bottle, ?Thinking about how it's designed now, even if I had done everything correctly in the design, it still shouldn't have worked, right?? Tommy shook his head, ?Sorry I'm rambling on about stupid things, you probably don't care about anything I just said, if you didn't just shut me out because of how boring it was, to you that's probably just another toy to tinker with.? Tommy took another swig out of the bottle, ?_To me though it's a symbol that even a fool can make his dreams come true if he puts enough effort into it._? Tommy thought as he turned his attention to see Ral start running into the forest.

?Damn.? Tommy sighed, ?I want to go map out this island before we leave.?


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2011)

*Pandora*

The band of Vault hunters went into Moxxi’s office, though there it had the distinct lack of anything ‘Officey’. It looked like a bar that had some filing cabinets. There was even a strippers pole in the middle of the room and the dull sound of heavy bass emanating from the massive speakers. The room was all red, green and yellow lights, flashing in hypnotic ways and there was a musty, wood like smell that hung in the air. 

Behind the bar was one of the strangest looking women the party had seen, so much so that it even took Sougo a few seconds to register the entire bizarreness of her. The most striking thing about her was that her face was utterly painted, heavier than a geisha, with a completely white base, ruby red lipstick, heavy mascara and even blusher that was formed into little red circles on her cheeks. 

Shortly after looking at her face Shinpachi, Sougo and Kagami all looked further down at her attire – or lack of it. Her ample chest was pushed out of a  long red corset, she wore no trousers or skirt and so her blue knickers could easily be seen, as well as her mismatching stockings that were torn.

“Sometimes I hate being a girl…” Kagami said with a sigh.

“Don’t let that stop you from trying sugar” Moxxi said in a sexy yet playful manner. Both Soug and Shinpachi fell to the ground holding their nose, trying to prevent the blood from gushing out., “So you hunks and babes came all the way out here to see little ol me. What can I do you for?”

Mion was confused as to what happened to the guys but they were incapacitated for some reason. “What happened to them?” she said looking at them, figuring it must have been some sort of devilishly powerful attack.

“Uhh….men like boobs. That’s pretty much the jist of it.” Kagami said. Mion looked at Dude and Ruark and then looked at her own chest and then thrust them out at them, hoping to emulate the effect.

“No no, not like that sweetie.” Moxxi jumped over the bar grabbed Mion’s boobs and jiggled them a bit, “See? Like that!” Shinpachi and Sougo had fallen unconscious. Mion nodded, understanding. “So I’m sure there was more to this visit than just a lesson in sex appeal.”

“Ah…uh…” Kagami shook her head and regained some focus. “Uh…what’s his name…”

“Sledge.” Mion said holding her own boobs and looking at them.

“Yeah Sledge. Mion can you stop that for a second I’m trying to think.”

“Yes, of course.” Mion put her hands to her side but still looking down, “Powerful indeed.”

“So we need to find this Sledge fella so we can…get some sort of key and…stuff.” Kagami said sitting at the bar. Moxxi poured her a drink, “Thanks. Really, I need this.” The white haired girl threw the drink down her throat.

“Well, I know exactly who you mean. I also know that he’s one helluva mean brute. Just about everyone I point to  his direction ends up pulverised by that big, meaty hammer of his. Either that or he gets his chump with 3 balls to do the dirty work.”

“Nine Toes? Oh yeah we took care of him already. Marcus has him.” Kagami said 

“Oh my! Well aren’t you the talented bunch. Mmm I’m sure I could put your skills to good use. Hmm.” She put  one of her painted nails up to her lips. “I have a proposition for you, and before you boys get excited, it’s not that. That comes after. No, I got something better. I run a little…well…it’s like a modern day version of gladiators. And I want you to take part, just a quickie. Just a wave or two in Hell-burbia. You do that for me and I’ll give you Sledge.”

“Well they say nothin’s free on Pandora. I guess we could beat up some folk. What do you guys say?” Kagami looked back at the group that were being as stupid as they always were.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 18, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Ravenwood, Conclusion]​*​
> Jessie’s voice was distant, to Bart as he lay on his back. His eyes were clouded and dim. All that was there was the numbing sensation of pain. And it started to grow and grow. Several moments ticked by and Bart had yet to answer the question the young woman put forward. Then suddenly with a pained grunt the Pirate fires to a sitting position almost head butting Jessie in the process. With several pained coughs he warps his arms around his injured ribs and doubles over.  “What happened?” he manages weakly peering up to Ivy who now stood over him.  “Aside from you getting your ass beat?” She replies holding her hand out,  “Har, har Ms. Wulf.” Bart grunts pulling an arm free. Taking her grasp with his, he is pulled to his feet.  “And Cook?” Bart asks gaining regaining his footing.  “He’s seen better days, think you broke all his ribs.” Ivy replies thumbing over her shoulder.
> 
> Past the woman Bart’s gaze falls and lands on a heap under the net that once held him. Cook lay there motionless, his arms wrapping his ribs as Bart had done moments ago.  “Seems he’s a fruit user, like you sir.” Twigg states walking up, in his grasp the Black Jack.  “And what of the young lass, she did ask you a question.” Twigg states handing the weapon back to Bart.  “Young lass?’ Bart questions taking the weapon. Twigg only sighs and points behind the man. Bart looks oddly at Twigg, and then he turns toward Jessie. When his eyes fall on her he quickly remembers that she came to help him, though he didn’t know why. When they spoke in the cell she didn’t seem to have the slightest interest in what he had to say. Then out of the blue she decided to come and help out.  “And how may I assist you Ms…… Roseo.” Bart asks recalling her name from when they spoke earlier. Twigg lays a hand on Bart’s shoulder and speaks so she wouldn’t have to repeat herself.  “She wants to know about the offer you had for her earlier, sir.” he states lowly.
> ...



Jessie leaped into the air and pumped her fist excitedly, letting out a whoop of excitement that belied her weariness. She smiled sheepishly as she landed back onto the balls of her feet, blushing slightly. "Sorry, just happy to have a new crew to join. I've been traveling alone for quite a while...well not counting my sisters of course."  She thrust her right hand towards Bart who took it. 

"You won't regret it I promise," Jessie added as she helped him to his feet.   

_Two days Later..._
The _Mary Catherine _ glowed with a pulsating orange light as the flames consumed the remains of her scrapped hull. Jessie and her sisters stood at the edge of the dock. They watched with somber faces as the burning ship, named after a great woman by the name of Mary Catherine Roseo, slowly sank into the water. Not a dry eye could be found save for J6, but even she stood by with quiet and watchful respect as the flowing golden locks of the mermaid shaped prow disappeared beneath the surface.

Jessie wiped her tear stained cheeks with the back of her hand and took a deep breath. "My pops once said that every well built and loved ship has a soul. I used to think he was just joking, but I'm not so sure anymore." She gestured at the large stack of lumber planks  behind them, the last salvageable remains of the _Mary Catherine_. An incredibly complex looking engine lay beside the lumber, all clockwork like gears and interconnected pipes Thankfully Steiner's men didn't try and take it apart. They probably had no idea what it was. "We'll rebuild her, bigger and better,"  Jessie said in a solemn tone. 

"We need to build a bigger kitchen next time too," J3 chimed in. She held a box of cookies in one hand and alternated between stuffing cookies into her mouth and dabbing at her eyes with a soaked tissue paper.  

"Is food all you think about?" J4 asked with a sigh. 

"What? People gotta eat right?"  

Jessie smiled at the interplay of her clones, so very much like her and yet not. Before heading off she took a few moments to gaze at the shambled rooftops of Ravenwood town. She wouldn't miss the place. "Let's get out of here."

They boarded the _Fortune_ just as Bart gave the orders to cast off, carrying the lumber and incredible fragile engine onboard. Jessie bounded onto the deck with a smile, taking in all the intricacies and features of the ship that would be her home for the foreseeable future. The _Fortune_ was a good ship but Jessie thought she could her even make better. As for their destination she didn't so much care where they were headed as what Bart's intentions were. It suddenly occurred to her that she wasn't really sure what Bart was after. These days most pirates were in it for the fame and fortune. Most wanted to be Pirate King or some big time muckity muck like that. Bart didn't strike her as that type of person. In all the hustle and bustle of salvaging parts from the Mary Catherine, she had simply forgotten to ask. 

"So what's next captain?" she asked.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 18, 2011)

Noitora said:


> _*Continued...*_
> 
> A few moments later the two marines lay panting and groaning on the ground, curled up into balls, their swords broken in half. Braska stepped over the wounded men with the Tenderized tight in his grasp. All that stood between him and Sendo’s cell was the chubby and exhausted marine soldier. As Braska advanced towards him the marine dropped his gun and fell to his knees, his face buried into the ground.
> “Monster… a monster is going to kill me... Oh Kubo!” The knights metal boot pressed into the ground beside the cowering marine. The fearful man was able to peer up like a shaking rabbit, truly expecting his death. Braska slid his sword back to his hip and pulled the man to his feet.
> ...



Suddenly a loud voice rung out, clear and authoritative. 

"Stop right there Braska Hextor!" 

At the other end stood of the corridor stood Clemens, her hands on her hips and an unlit cigarette jutting from the corner of her mouth. She was decked out in her mirror doppelgangers immaculate Marine suit and trenchcoat. A pair of jet black aviator sunglasses shrouded her green eyes. Ensign Rose stood behind her, cracking her knuckles with a smirk on her face. 

Clemens knew that time was of the essence, that Sendo's very life hung in the balance, but the moment she turned the corner and saw Braska she just couldn't resist. Call it a test. She took an intimidating step towards Braska. Behind her shades the emerald luminosity of her glowing green eyes flared like mini supernovas. Clemens slowly removed the shades and tossed them away. They clattered before the Knight's armored boot. "You go no further then this," she said, locking eyes with him. 

Ensign Rose attempted to bound towards the revolutionary Knight, but Clemens blocked her with an outstretched arm. "I've got this handled Ensign..."  Another step. The urge to laugh and reveal the ruse was strong but she suppressed it. She wondered if Braska would recognize her for who she really was, or mistake her for the cruel and fanatical double of this strange mirror world. 

_The execution chamber..._
Beverly stepped forward as soon as Dante asked for a volunteer to execute one of the Sendo's, the demented one. *"It would be my pleasure your lordship,"* she declared. 

She loomed over the Sendo who had charted a grand path of chaos and violence in his wake, both on this island and the world at large. Beverly grinned from ear to ear, a wicked snake like expression. She raised her right arm over Sendo's head. A long and jagged mirror like blade flowed from her wrist. 

*"Sendo Kagawa you stand guilty as charged. By the power vested in me by the Holy World Government, I Captain Beverly Clemens hereby by carry out this sentence of death."* 

The mirror blade now hovered less then an inch from his neck, which in a second would be severed from its head. 

*"Do you have any last words you vile little maggot?" * 

Clemens prepared to swing and end this man's pathetic existence.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 18, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Semmy Pirates
> "Grand Line" - Gecko Island*​
> Behind his shades Semmy's eyes widened as the humans swarmed on him. What the hell? Was this a trap? But before he could really do anything the humans started touching and pulling on him like he was a plushy or something. Semmy was about to freak out a little and separate himself from the graby hands of these guys but a nurse, with brown hair did exactly that for him and separated the guys from her. And as he got some space the panda realized that these guys wanted to know how many times a week he pooped. That was a pretty darn good question, to which Semmy immediately went to work. Inside his head he started calculating.
> 
> ...



Betty nodded, her back to Semmy as she organized various medical instruments on a metal tray. "A lollipop huh?" she said with a chuckle. Usually only kids asked for lollipops. The more she thought about it Semmy seemed like one giant furry kid anyway. 

"Yeah you'll get one."

Tengu took a seat at the far side of the tent and began unraveling his crimson colored blindfold, revealing the two lifeless white orbs that had never known sight. He shook his head as he heard Betty rumbling around with her "toys" as she called them, knowing what was coming next. Suddenly Betty whirled around and flashed an incredibly large syringe at Semmy (this kind of syringe was usually reserved for larger and more stouter beings such as fishmen and half giants), a chipper smile on her face. 

"You'll get a lollipop right after I collect some blood." She leaned forward and winked at the Panda. "This won't hurt a bit I promise..." 

It would hurt of course.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 19, 2011)

*Zell Dylandy*
_Blazing Beauties_​
Absolute Justice?

What is this mandate by which Marine?s are expected to police the seas? Is this a doctrine that empowers them to do as they see fit. A Machiavellian belief that gives them the power to be the arbiters whom are infallible as long as the lawbreakers and other dissenters are dealt with? The Marines are a tough rugged bunch because of the horrors and atrocities they see as a consequence of their job. If they are the hammers of Oda himself then one has to wonder, no more specifically one man wonders?

?Why am I on this bloody eyesore with the biggest priss in the entire Marine corp as my captain. This is so bloody unfair?? The young man with spiky blond hair muses to himself aloud with his thick aussie accent. 

While others would find the vessel he occupies to be a beautiful, no regal is more fitting, symbol of military might and eloquence he can?t help but be disgusted. The ship is an ode to the Marine and World Noble?s vanity as the ship is gilded and made of the finest oak the four blues have to offer. Its luminous gold trimming makes the ship sparkle like a pretty boy vampire in the day light. The ship this disillusioned youth has made his home away from home is known as the ?Blazing Beauty?. A rather feminine name to say the least?

The blonde hair twenty something runs his fingers through his perfectly styled hair, contemplating how he ended up here on the Blazing Beauty. How he ended up working under the most unqualified high-ranking official the Marines had to offer. The young man wanted desperately to work with a real leader like the great Zane Garrick, or better yet lead a crew of his own.

?Ensign!! Time to stop hiding below deck and come introduce yourself to the new Lieutenant. We?re all to report to training. Word has it that she said that our crew was a bit soft.?

The young ensign felt like steam was about to blow out of his ears as he felt a fire brimming within him. He wasn?t the most blustery of men but he did not appreciate having his toughness questioned, worst yet by a woman apparently. Not paying any mind to the fodder before him he grabbed his long flowing white coat with blue trimming and walked by him ignoring his existence. He wore a slightly modified marine uniform made specifically for the young ensign due to his abilities? He got to the deck of the Blazing Beauty an air of aggression swirling around him as he took stock of the area before him, looking for this new Lieutenant. Not seeing her he decided it was time to rile the men up and get the show revved up and started.

*?Oi!!! Where is the sheila who is accusing us of being a bunch bloody fucking sooks. The Blue Comet, aka the Ayatollah of Rock n? Rolla, aka the Master of Faster, aka One Bad Mamma Jamma, aka Ensign Zell Dylandy reporting for duty.?*


----------



## Gaja (Sep 19, 2011)

*Semmy - Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
When Betty asked Semmy if he really wanted a lollipop the giant panda was sitting down like a good boy and only nodded. He would indeed like something sweet. So when the brunette nurse told him that he would get one the panda yelled deep inside. _YEEEEESSS! Free lollipop!!!_

It wouldn't be long though before the nice nurse that went by the name Betty turned around and revealed what looked like a bazooka, but turned out to be a gigantic syringe, to which Semmy's reaction was his mouth opening, then being fully open and then extending and hitting the floor accompanied by his tongue. He was about to decline the lollipop and skip this thing that way but Betty's wink and nice voice made him brave, so he offered his paw.

Seconds later though you could see the panda sniff as a single tear hit the ground, obviously it was his tear. Holding the place where Betty drew the blood the animal spoke, a lollipop in his mouth. "*Didn't hurt... at all...*" Another sniff and Semmy looked at Tengu. Blinking a couple of times behind his shades Semmy needed a couple of seconds to figure it out. So all of a sudden he jumped out of his seat, landed on his padded feet, pointed at Tengu and yelled out in shock. "*Oh no Tengu went blind! Must have happened after he saw that syringe! Quick give him a lollipop before it's too late...*" Obviously that answered the question on whether the panda knew about Tengu being blind or not.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 19, 2011)

*The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line

Lysander Sa?lis
​*The next morning came all too quick. The sound of men rushing around upon the deck reached the open window of Lysander?s personal quarters, which was the only way it could ever reach. The World Nobles quarters were so thick and well designed that no sound would ever be able to break through the wooden supports. The sound of waves brushing the hull joined the noise of racing feet, it was soothing yet awakening. The alarm that a new day has come for the Saint. The blonde haired Lt. Commander rolled from one side of his massive bed to the other as he stirred from his slumber. His large blue eyes creaked open to the view of his well decorated room. In his sleep the servants had been in, washed and dried his uniform and set out the various needs for ones morning ritual. Upon realising he was awake a sort sigh escaped his lips; it was time for another day on the open sea?

If he remembered correctly today was the day Serena planned to put some iron into his ?soft? men. While he did not fully agree they needed it, perhaps she wanted them even stronger to be nearer her level, or perhaps his own level of power if that was even possible. There was no problem with having a group of powerful underlings, it made his job of removing the blemish of piracy from the earth and appear even more amazing to the world. At this rate he would be an admiral in no time. It was not long until he was out of his bed and preparing for the day, dressed in his fully regal uniform that surpassed the expense of a ship one hundred times over. Once ready he left his quarters and gracefully strode down the corridor of the interior of his ship until he reached the doorway to the deck. 

On the outside, per usual, his crew had already been preparing the ship without him. That was usual practice. He did not wake them early in the morning and tell them were to go. He commanded they awake at a certain time and to do whatever needs to be done on a vessel to get it moving. From the first time he said this to be done they had been doing so. They knew if they did not they were be shot, without any trial or warning. Lysander?s power was absolute. As he stepped out onto the deck one of the men noticed him and saluted, standing up as straight as he could.
?Officer on deck.? He snapped to the rest of the men who quickly fumbled about trying to stand at attention. Lysander waved it off without interest and turned to head to the upper part of the deck.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2011)

*Sendo.*

Beverly stepped forward as soon as Dante asked for a volunteer to execute one of the Sendo's, the demented one. "It would be my pleasure your lordship," she declared

“Looks like that’s it for me huh?” The crazy man said laughing and then looking at his less crazy counterpart, “But don’t worry, if I know the Director you’ll be just fine.”

Sendo looked at himself, still unable to take most of what was going on in. He’d accepted that this was actually happening but for this man to be so different….so utterly depraved – all because of a few simple changes. His decision to be an actor instead of a carpenter; his decision to go East instead of West, thereby not meeting Demetri Yoh or Shyla. Those simple things. 

“Has it ever occurred to you that they might still be alive?” Sendo asked in regards to Claire and Jace.

“No, I managed to get back home. I saw it myself. Their gravestones props. Director wanted no doubt in my mind.” the crazed man said with that lucidity again. He nooted that his fists were gripped tight as he spoke, perhaps fighting off whatever demons were within him.

“You got back?? How?!” Sendo said in shock.

“What do you mean how? World Government set up travel throughout the world. Usually costs a bit but I managed to smuggle myself on board with a bunch of South birds. Haha that was a great episode! What? You don’t know yet?”

“Uh…no. There’s….no such travel. Once you are on the Grand Line you’re pretty much stuck.” This world truly was different.

“Oh wow. Yeah so you don’t know huh?”

“I’m reasonably sure they are still alive.” Sendo looked up again to where Shyla was. Or where he thought she was.

“Hell you’re probably right. Everything here seems to be opposite of your world – so yeah it’s likely that they are alive and good in your world. Haha, they could even be pirates!”

“Claire? A pirate?” he shuddered at the thought, “That’d be a shock to the system all right. Jace would be one, no problem - a damn fine one at that. We’d be some great pirate family.” Sendo cracked a smile, remembering his son jumping on the ropes he had tied to a tree, with the toy sword in his mouth.

“There you go! That’s your happy ending! My story looks like it’s about to become a tragedy though.” They looked up and saw the stern sneer of Captain Clemens. “I flashed her once. You should have seen the look on her face!”

“Get him out!” She ordered the guard, going a crimson red with rage at the memory. The cell door unlocked and three guards came in and grabbed the crazy man out.

“How do you know it’s me and not him. Or me. He could be me and I could be him and you’d be in trouble for disobeying the Prince!” the craziness of his rant proved without a doubt that they had the right man.

She loomed over the Sendo who had charted a grand path of chaos and violence in his wake, both on this island and the world at large. Beverly grinned from ear to ear, a wicked snake like expression. She raised her right arm over Sendo's head. A long and jagged mirror like blade flowed from her wrist. 

"Sendo Kagawa you stand guilty as charged. By the power vested in me by the Holy World Government, I Captain Beverly Clemens hereby by carry out this sentence of death." 

The mirror blade now hovered less then an inch from his neck, which in a second would be severed from its head. 

"Do you have any last words you vile little maggot?"

Sendo grinned and the Captain braced herself for more of his stupidity. 

*"My wealth and treasures? If you want it, I'll let you have it...search for it! I left all of it at that place."
*
There was an odd silence then followed by an insane laugh by the crazed Sendo, building up to more like a frightening scream which was cut abruptly and swiftly.

Sendo’s body turned to ice as he saw Clemens kill himself. The look of madness in her eyes was the same as the one in his now deceased twin. Though Sendo felt his strength returning as soon as the execution had taken place, he felt sick at the blood pouring out of the decapitated body of himself. 

Dante applauded the act, “Excellently executed my dear. Now for the other one. How utterly bizarre, yet thoroughly entertaining, this is.”

The guards brought out Sendo and brought him to his knees.

“I have one request, if it could be entertained.” Sendo said as he knelt and Clemens wiped off her blade, “If I am to die I would rather it be by your blade than hers.”

“Oh? Explain.” Dante asked.

“In my world she is Clemens, a crew member for the Revolutionary Knights. A person who along with many others have saved me from becoming that man.” He looked to his deceased self. “She is a kind hearted and warm soul. To be killed by this bastardisation of such a lovely girl would be….shit.”

The Prince stroked his chin. “Very well. You have at least conducted yourself in an honourable manner, you are worthy for this blade. Captain, if you please.” Dante went up and stood behind Sendo, gripping the sheath and Yamato’s hilt tightly. “Might you have any last words?”

“None that anyone here would appreciate.”

“Interesting to the end. For what it’s worth I did consider pardoning you, but appearances must be kept you understand.”

“Sure.” He wasn’t listening. He thought in his final moment he would be filled with regret but it turned out he wasn’t. He was thankful for having met Claire and having those years of blissful family happiness; he was thankful for meeting Shyla and Demetri who in his darkest days pulled him out of a spiral of hatred and sadness; and thankful to Lucy, Clemens and Braska who had taken him in and who he had formed a bond with. He only regretted that there would be no more of it. 

His eyes closed and he made peace with himself.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 20, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*



Eternity said:


> ?Rub it on your skin.  It will stop the itch...? One of the girls said, and despite all the commotion around him, he heard it clearly. *"Thank you so much! You are an angel!"* he tried to say calmly, but it came out loudly because of all the itching.
> 
> As the ointment started to work, he calmed down, until he was calm enough to talk without scratching himself.
> 
> *"So. What is your name?"* he asked Tiana, smiling sweetly at her, as to show her that he was indeed very thankful. *"You said you wasn't kidnapped? I wasn't that lucky. Their captain desided to knock me out and take me on their boat. Probably because they noticed I was a chef, and they needed one.."* He kept on talking for a while about food.


Breathing a sigh of relief, Tiana returned the chef's smile.  ?Tiana...? She replied when he asked her name.  The smile faded slightly but a ghost of it remained on her lips as she listened to him talk about food.  It was a mundane subject but she was grateful for it, it put her at ease, calming her nerves from so much chaos happening around her.  

While he spoke Tiana let her eyes roam over the camp that had been built.  She glanced at the remaining people, noticing that Midori seemed to have poured herself into working with them almost immediately, though she wondered slightly what she was working on but didn't give it much thought.  Her deep brown eyes widened when she took in the destruction that she hadn't noticed before.  ?Guess they don't need wood...? she mumbled trying to figure out how so many trees could be laid flat in such a straight line.  She shook her head deciding for the moment she probably didn't want to know.

?So you haven't been with them long?  Why did they land here??  Tiana asked her eyes straying back to the flattened trees.


luffy no haki said:


> The golden-eyed pirate was there, lying on the ground while playing a little with a small fire ball he created not long ago, with some women around he just felt more relaxed, now it was as if his current life needed of nothing else. He had comrades both males and females, he had food and he had his freedom. Listening a bit to Shaw?s conversation about food he started to drool, it had not been too much time since he ate a shitload of food but apparently that endless abyss he calls stomach never rests.
> 
> "Damn it, nothing to do!!! and Rex and Alex went to the town again, geez"he said pulling a tantrum while hitting the ground with his fists and legs"I will go take a look around! and if another dumb animal wanna eat me I?ll turn it to ashes"he said standing up"Oh yeah, If ya see the forest on fire don?t be alarmed i will try a new move that I just thought of"with that he went running into the forest.


?Should he be doing that??  Tiana stood watching the man take off randomly into the forest.  ?I mean he doesn't know what is out there, people will be looking for....Rex when they discover he is gone.  Is it safe?? She shook her head again.  'Maybe this was a bad idea...' the thought jumped through her mind and once again she sighed.


----------



## Rakiyo (Sep 20, 2011)

*Baroness Quimby
Albert's Corner; Circus Noir*

The street was alive and well with the smell of different foods filling the air, People seemed to be in a cheerful mood. All throughout the city giant red lanterns decorated the buildings of circus noir. Banners cobwebbed across from structure to structure each one having something written on them. Kids with shish kababs in hand ran past the swordswoman as she headed further in. This district stood out from the rest of the city as it seemed the busiest. Alive with merchants trying to sell their latest creation to whoever strolled to close. Some barely looking edible if even food at that.

*"GET YOUR SQUID ICE CREAM HERE!"

"ROASTED PIG TACO SANDWHICHES!"

"BROILED ZEBRA WHALE LEGS!"*

The chants only become weirder and weirder as Baroness passed a stone structure of what seemed to be a birdlike god. Two little boys prayed, Bowing their heads respectively before flipping their berry down the well. Looking at one another the two smiled and laugh before running off. Baroness continued to search, Music now filled the area, It was an arabic like language and the people played long necked guitars and softly banged away at drums with the palm of there hands.

From afar the stray notes of a saxaphone could be heard. Flickering lights from the shabby lighted signs from above coughed out rain of sparks that bounced off the cobble stone floor before fading out of existence. The streets was painted with an orange ambiance, with rays of purple streaking down leaving their finger prints on the wall. Coming closer to the sound Baroness found the musicians who played away at their jazz instruments, Having never heard this type of music she strangely found herself feeling familiar towards it.

One musician stuck out to her in particular, He was an extremely large man, Possibly as big as a house who sat down and hummed out an echo of baritone lyrics. He had a furry beard that reached passed his collar bone, It was peppered with grey hairs reaching upward to his head that was covered by an array of silk like ribbons. Jet black shades hid his eyes from the world and his sun tanned skin marred any original hue to him. His hands were large and powerful though he didn't seem like a man who could willfully hurt. 

He wore a ragged grey suit that was tattered and torn and from the nape of his neck a slight tattoo could be seen. Baroness hid amongst the crowd enjoying the music until he finally finished playing. As the people slowly dispersed she inched her way closer and closer until finally within ears reach. "Are you the man who hears the words of gods?" Baroness said looking down at him trying to look past his shades.

A Big grin grew on his face.

*Tsubihime Engetsu
Pigs Bay; Circus Noir*

"Run!" Two small ninjas exclaimed as they barely missed being chewed up by a giant salamander that ripped his way pass the docks. The water jumped to life as it sky rocketed upward nearly taking out a few fisherman. Standing proudly the two small ninjas pointed towards the beast "DON'T YOU DARE MESS WITH US! WE'RE APART OF THE ECHO NINJAS!" The little boy yelled thought he crazed lizard didn't seem to care. Lunging forward it shut its steel jaw shut taking a bite out of nearby housing.

"Now Hanpo!" A Little girl with pig tails yelled as she pulled at some steel wire that detonated two stray dynamites that had fallen in front of the Salamanders view. The boy nodded and kicked away building distance between him and the explosion.

*BOOM!!!*

"WE DID IT CHILI! NOW THE ECHO SQUAD WILL HAVE TO ACCEPT US AS ONE OF THEIR OWN" Hanpo said pulling down his mask revealing a toothless smile. The lizard however quickly shook off the explosion only revealing stray burns on his face. Rushing towards them the two ninja's frantically looked for something to help them out, In their panic they dropped their last remaining explosive into the sea. "OH NO!" Chili exclaimed. The beast lunged forward them just before it could chew them up Tsubihime arrived just in time saving the two.​


----------



## Eternity (Sep 20, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Green Cloak Pirates...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



Shaw smiled with a slight raise of his eyebrows, followed by a sigh.  "Nope. I was knocked out from behind by their captain." His eyes trailed  off to the horizon as he let out another sigh. "Mari.." he whispered.



> ?Should he be doing that??  Tiana stood watching the man take off randomly into the forest.  ?I mean he doesn't know what is out there, people will be looking for....Rex when they discover he is gone.  Is it safe?? She shook her head again.  'Maybe this was a bad idea...' the thought jumped through her mind and once again she sighed.



It took him several seconds to snap out of it. *"Hm? Oh yeah, don't worry about them Tiana."* he joked, chuckling a bit. *"It's everything else around them you whould worry about." *he lauged a bit. 

Then he noticed her sigh, and he had an idea of why.
*
"Hey, don't worry about it. As long as I am here, nothing wrong will happen to you!"* he said reassuringly, giving her thumbs up.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 20, 2011)

Cooli said:


> The damage to Kite's wing made it hard for her to recover, but once she leveled out, she quickly noticed Snipe falling through the air. Because of the height and the speed at which she was falling, Snipe had blacked out. Kite knew she needed to catch up fast, so she began to dive-bomb after Snipe. She managed to swoop under Snipe, and catch Snipe on her back.
> 
> Ow . . . What the hell just happened? she asked still in a daze. As she looked around, she noticed the wound on Kite's wing Hey!? Are you alright!? You need to land!
> 
> ...



"If he wunta roum arund, le'im!" Pratchard yelled out, turning into a fully fletched panther. One smell was enough. "Gut em!" he shouted out, grinning as much as he could in this form.  "Let's guw!"

Followed by Kite, Snipe and Parrot, Pratchard ran like the wind. throught he streets, until they arrived at a backalley. Parrot stopped Pratchard, but he already understood. "Purfict place fur an ambush.."

*"Right you are."* a voice said, and three people appeared out of the shadows. *"Heads up by the way." *one of them said. All four of them looked up. Bombs.

"JUMP!" Parrot yelled, throwing himself out of the way. The others did the same.

*BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!*

The explotion devided Parrot, Kite, Snipe and Pratchard, heading towards each of the Diablo pirates. kite towards Masar Kelti, Parrot and Pratchard towards Bronto Mester and Snipe towards Dogar Sempre.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 20, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Kent*
> 
> Kent took a deep breath and cracked his knuckles, stay electricity running up and down his body. There were...a whole lot of Slasher Pirates.
> 
> ...



It took guts to jump down to the earth below, but he had to prove his worth. Once down, he opened his eyes wide. These slasher pirates where all strong. How would he, a simple boy, manage to even leave a scratch on them?

"No. I can fight.." said to himself. His look changed from fear to determination. "I can fight!" he told himself again, clenching his fists. "I CAN FIGHT!" he screamed out. and his eyes locked onto one of the slasher pirates. 

The first punch connected to his jaw, knocking him off balance. The second swing came to late, and the slasher pirate smashed his fist into the side of his face.

Giving up was not going to happen, and losing was out of the question. Onther punch connected to the slasher pirate. This time he felt it. This angered the slasher pirate. One...two...three..four...five punches to his face and body this time. He fell to the ground. "No. I can FIGHT!" he yelled with even more determination. The third punch hit with such a force that he could hear the jaw cracking. 

"Wow..did I just do that?" he said, clearly surprised.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 20, 2011)

*[The Isle of Blood; Black Bart Crew]​*​
“Land HO!” 

A voice from high above the deck cries. The sound of hard bristled brushes scrubbing across planks of wood stop as all eyes cut from their assigned task to the crow’s nest. The faint cry of land reverberates even down past deck into the inner bowls of the Fortune squeezing pass the closed door to Jessie’s new workshop. The pounding of a hammer stops as her gaze cuts from the project she was working on. 

“LAND HO!”

The voice cuts again, the sound of shuffling can be heard as tools are dropped on the spot. Low mumbling is heard as people lean over the railing and peer into the horizon. The quite talking burst into cheers as the flat cut of sea is broken by the stakes of trees that jut above the sea line. “Land, it’s really land.” Several exclaim, giant grins spread across their features; that hint of pirate lust burning in their core. From behind the crew the sound of a door slowly creaking open goes unnoticed. From the darkness of his quarters Bart appears, his boots grinding heavily off the wood. Two streams of white smoke pour from his nostrils as he pulls a bent broken cigarette from his lips.  “Land is it?” Bart questions lowly as Ivy walks from the shadows of his cabin as well. Yawning with a stretch she buttons her blouse and walks out beside him.  “What’s all the ruckus about?” she asks groggily rubbing the sleep from her eyes as she spoke.  “We’ve just about reached Tranquility.” Bart replies while he pulled his Captain’s coat over his bare shoulders. 

 “What are your orders Captain?” Twigg’s voice echoes from below his perch.  “Gather the crew, I don’t want another Ravenwood.” Bart says rubbing his healed ribs. Cutting his gaze from the rejoicing crew,  “And you might want to get dressed Ms. Wulf.” Bart says a wide grin about him as his gaze fell on Isabelle. In response she merely rolls her eyes. With a smack Bart’s bandana is slapped from his head.  “Aye Captain.” Ivy states slamming the cabin door behind her as she went back in. Pulling the broken smoke back to his lips Bart can only chuckle,  “Women.” he muses, his glance cutting over and down to the deck. Looking back up at him Twigg can only shake his head as he pick’s Bart’s headwear up.  “Aye Captain, the crew will be assembled.” Twigg replies tossing the cloth back up to Bart. 

*[Two Weeks Earlier]*



			
				Jessie said:
			
		

> “So what’s next Captain.”



Is the question that is asked by the newest Bart Pirate. Roberts, who’s gaze was fixed on Ravenwood as it grew smaller on the Horizon, attention is pulled back to his ship.  “Destiny Ms. Roseo. But first.” Bart states with a pause as Ivy walks up to the two.  “Ms. Wulf here will be showing you to yer quarters. Hope they are to yer liking.” Bart replies while Ivy walked up to the young shipwright.  “After you settle in come to my quarters, and I’ll answer that question and any other you may have.” Bart states while Ivy lightly tugged on Jessie’s arm,  “Come with me.” she says with a grin,  “I picked you quarters out personally.” she adds practically dragging Jessie below deck. 

`Later Captain’s Cabin~

Ice clanked nosily against the inner walls of a glass as it with effort was placed on the table.  “Ever since I ate that damned fruit, I can’t get drunk.” Bart gripes as the door to his quarters open. Cutting his glance to the door he sees Jessie enter.  “Ah, come in Ms. Roseo and do have a seat.” Bart says a hand stretched out to the seat across from his. As she walks over and has a seat Bart pulls small cylinder like ring from his inner coat pocket. It was gold in color with black foreign symbols pressed into the metal. Jessie immediately recognized it as she had found it on her journeys with her sisters; she simply thought it lost at the hands of Steiner and his goons.  “Ah, thought you would recognize this.” Bart says placing it on the table and sliding it back to her.  “Steiner said he had found it on your ship while they looted it.” he adds while Jessie placed a hand on it.

 “I wonder though, do you know what that is Ms. Roseo?” Bart openly questions, his fingers rapping off the table as he spoke. When he got no answer he proceeded to speak.  “Have you ever heard of Calico Jack?” he asks, though it was a redundant question, Jack was a 300 million Bounty Head back when he was alive, just about everyone knew about Calico Jack.  “To answer your question Ms. Roseo, and to make a long story short. We are seeking out other items similar to these that Jack left us. They are called his legacy and hopefully whatever they lead us to will help me rescue Nakama imprisoned when they helped me escape capture.” Bart states, grief and sadness in the base of his voice. But that momentary weakness quickly vanishes and his gaze falls back over to Jessie as he pushes the glass of rum to the side. Pulling her wanted poster out he places it on the table,  “Hope you don’t mind, but I had Master Twigg get into contact with my Marine contact so I can learn a little about you Ms. Roseo.” Bart says his finger tapping the poster.  “Lt. Long tells me that you come from a famous family of Ship Builders, and you are a fabulous Shipwright in your own right.” Bart states not beating around the bush.  “So with that praise in mind, I officially give you the Fortune. You can do with her as you please. Whatever you need to make her your own you can have if it is within my power to give it. No other crew member will have authority to tell you what to do with this ship as far as it is concerned.” Bart states 

*[‘Present~]*

The Fortune drops anchor in the harbor on Tranquility’s west coast. A creaky sign sways above the harbor in the sea breeze, ‘Welcome to Avalon’ is engraved in large English accented letters and colored a beautiful royal blue. Below it engraved in a fancier writing, ‘Tranquility’s Golden Harbor’ is read. Bart’s eyes narrow on the sign.  “Golden?” Bart questions noting the lack of any other ship tied off. In fact there wasn’t even a harbor master to greet them. This was strange, but not unheard of. As the Gangway is lowered to the dock below Bart turns to his crew.  “Keep a low profile for now, we don’t need the Marines bearing down on us early.” Bart states,  “Other than that, you have free range on what you do here while I search out the piece of Legacy that is supposed to be here.” Bart adds as the gangway bounces off the dock.

As the crew entered the small town of Avalon they are met with the distant gaze of the citizens. Their blank stares wash over them; something almost seemed off as even the shop keeps even seemed to not want to serve them. What the crew couldn’t possibly know was they were about to be dragged neck deep into this Islands bloody secret, and it could cost them their lives.
*[Begin Arc IV The Kingdom of Blood]*​


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 20, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain; Slashers Vs Ciphers]​*​ 
Tobias was the next off the ship as he followed Orlando to the beach below. As his feet sunk with a thud into its surface he and Orlando are quickly confronted by the blood thirsty crew of mercenaries turned Pirates. * “Well, you certainly jumped from the frying pan into the fire.”* Jackal laughs in the back of Tobias’ mind, this merely causes the young pirate to roll his eyes,  “Shut up old man, I don’t have time for your meaningless banter right now.”  Tobias shouts, surprising a couple of the Slasher Pirates that had him surrounded. “Who you talking to boy, not that it matters.” One of the gnarled Pirates asks while he pulled a dagger over his own tongue. Tobias’ gaze pulls from the ground to the man that had spoken to him. His fists clench tightly in his pockets as he looks around.  “Not you.” he states in reply rolling his head away from a blow by another of the Pirates that charged in. “Let’s kill these whelps, then we’ll deal with that dangerous one.” The leader of this band states pulling a large sword from his back. “Aye sir!” the men cheered, that is all they needed to hear to set them into a blood raged ecstasy.

 “You shouldn’t underestimate the rookies.” Tobias states pulling the Slasher’s attention toward him. “When in the hell did he get over there?” one asks. “Dunno, took my eyes off him for just a moment.” Another states. Of course it wasn’t that Tobias was overly faster than any of them, it’s just his time living with the wild beast of Mist Island had conditioned him, made him stealthier. More animal like in his motions. “Who cares, charge those brats, well show them what it means to be a Slasher!” their leader shouts causing the men under him to charge Tobias while Orlando squared off with another of the Pirates in a fist fight.  “Tobi-Kun!” Raven’s voice sweetly states getting the boy’s attention.  “I know.” Tobias states, then with a sprint he dashes toward the oncoming Pirates.  “Chaos Style.” he states lowly spinning with a twirl into the group.  Then taking a page from Kent’s book, though it is slightly different, Tobias forms two long daggers under his feet and seemingly pushes off the air with tremendous force almost vanishing from the Slasher Pirate’s view as he went into a heavier spin. 

Several yards later he reappears sliding toward the Bone Buster,  “Butterfly Cyclone.” Tobias lowly states, his arms crossed over his chest and white particles of energy floating form his opened hands. Noticing that Tobias was now gone the Slashers stop in their tracks, “Where’d he go?” one asks scratching his head. “How’d he get back over there?” another asks seeing Tobias back over toward the Bone Buster. “Dunno, is he a user?” another replies pulling a weapon to the ready. “Dunno, doesn’t matter though if running is all he can do.” Their leader states angrily pushing one of them to the ground in a rage. “Get him!” he shouts spurring his men to battle again.  “The blades of Maracatte are so sharp; you won’t feel the cut for five steps.” Tobias states as he pulled himself to his feet. Sweat poured from his brow, Maracatte’s blades took a toll on him when he created them. “What, don’t listen to him, kill him instead!” the leader shouts. The puzzled men grumble for a second, but their blood lust spurred them on as they started to charge again. But as Tobias warned blood painted the air as a multitude of cuts opened up on over half of the Pirates that were charging in. 

As they crumbled to the sands in a bloody mess the rest of the group pauses, “What happened?” they asked confused as they watch their comrades bleed out.  “Would you like to see the Blades of Maracatte again?” Tobias asks breathing heavily as he does.  “No Tobi-Kun, that is far too dangerous to use twice in a row!” Raven exclaims in his head pulling his attention from the battle. In his momentary lull of attention the leader of the group capitalizes, his fist slamming off the side of Tobias’ skull. A grunt escapes the boy’s lips as he bounds off the sands skidding away from the battle. “Who cares what he did, they are weak if they list to this weakling!” the leader exclaims as Tobias coughed and sputters spitting sand from his mouth.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Ral*

The red-haired young man walked through the forest for a while, always in a straight line just to not get lost again. While in his way, he was able to see some small animals. Some of them very small and their look was so common, you could even go and say that you had a pet with the same characteristics but he also saw some others that looked very rare and cool, he even tried to catch a couple of them without noticing that he was doomed to fail, those rare beasts were apparently more intelligent than him.

Arriving to a small area, where the trees were just surrounding it as if they were encircling the place, the guy stopped his walk and  took a deep breath. Then his body got involved in blue flames and then with a light explosion they extended now making a circle of fire that was surrounding the same lone area where Ral was standing; it was like preparing his training ground, being surrounded by his own flames.After this, the pirate just smirked"hehehe, after this technique is finished I won?t have to fear about falling into the sea never again!"he said and then started to laugh out loud.

"*cough* okay, enough of this. Time to start"Tiger said and then closed his eyes.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 21, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

Tip stroked his mustache, looking over his blueprints, as the other introduced themselves to Zen. In Tip's designs for his latest attempt, a special type of cannon that would take into account Rose's bubble abilities would be made. A huge quantity of the gunpowder, combined with the powerful steel coating Tip kept from his service for Martell, would make for a very strong lift off. Rose's protective bubble would keep the ship was being damaged in the blast.

Dapper was rather innocently playing with Grummon in the yard. Meanwhile Tip, along with the crew's physically strongest members, Sandrei, Arc and Ten, started piecing together the large machine. As Sandrei hoisted up one portion, Arc would set another in place, as Tip quickly drilled countless bolts into place. Ten meanwhile floated above the others, and was handing each large massive metal plate to Arc as Tip told the others which part he needed next.

*The Next Morning*

At the break of dawn, the crew came out of the house, only to see Tip sleeping on the ground, his plump belly rising and falling as he snored. "He hit the sack a few hours ago." Sandrei said as he and Arc got up from a nearby rock where they were sitting. Ten was cleaning up the remaining tools left on the ground.

The others eyed the massive object that had been built over night. The large steel cannon was massive, even bigger than the _Phoenix Dawn_ in size. It was amazing to think that it had been built in less than 24 hours. 

"You guys! It's incredible. I successfully trained Grummon." Dapper said as he flew out of the window of the house, with Grummon following behind him. "Look!" Dapper landed on Grummon's head as the dog sat straight and closed his mouth, looking rather dignified. The crew looked back at the two for a moment, then turned back to Sandrei and Arc.

"So you think it's safe?"

"Of course it's safe, silly!"

"Well, I'd like to think it's safe, but Tip's the one with the designs."

Dapper and Grummon paused for a moment, having been ignored by the others for something apparently even more impressive. They both sulked as they lowered their heads. "No one even cares..."


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2011)

*Bullhorn Island Coast; Cipher vs. Slasher; Bartholomew Demetrius III​*
The sounds of clashing blades and gunfire cut through the waters of the ocean surrounding the island. Bartholomew, awoken from his daily beauty nap, could hear nothing but the screams of pain and the shouts of anger coming from the lands above him. He had rested in a cavern that lay under the island, a quiet cove of sorts with a large pocket of air that would allow for a long rest and maybe a meal or two. But this noise was infuriating, and Bartholomew would have no part of it.

Placing his arms out before him and clapping his hands together, his heart polka dot bikini glimmering from his lantern and the waters that reflected it, he dove straight into the water like a jet, pulling his hands back against his waist and kicking his webbed feet. Bartholomew, otherwise known as "Sam", rocketed through the seawater. He could taste the delicious salt as he swam straight out of his hiding place and out into the coral reef that surrounded the island.

Stopping only momentarily, he darted his head upwards and towards the beach. Suddenly, with a flashy spray of water, he flew from the waves and flipped through the air in a curled ball before stretched his legs and arms outwards, planting his foot deep within the cheek bone of the nearest living thing, knocking a dirty-looking pirate on the ground, foaming at the mouth.

"MY WORD!!!" Sam exclaimed to himself, "Why are all of you filthy pirates attacking these candies?!" he asked, of course referring to the pirates that seemed to be working together. The cleaner ones. "Naughty, dirty pirates need to be taught a lesson, mmmMMmmm?!"

With those words Sam flipped into action, landing on his hands and spinning like a top, slamming his feet into three nearby pirates. Pushing from the thick sand, he flew back through the sky, planting both feet like a pile driver on the face of another pirate. The bones of each man he touched could be heard shattering possibly across the big blue.

"Newkama Kenpo!!! LOVELY TORNADO~~!!!"

Sam began a pirouette with his other leg extended, spinning faster and faster, twirling through the dirty pirates and sending them each flying. Upon stopping Sam slapped one of the pirates so hard half of his teeth were sent flying in the opposite direction. Sam winked as dozens of pirates fell from his attack.

"Weaklings simply can't handle my lovely ballet!" He exclaimed with a smooch.


----------



## Franky (Sep 21, 2011)

*Vissik Foehn*​
Vissik smiled devilishly as Adela and Chalcedony spoke to one another. The winds of chaos were blowing their way now, especially with the return of his first mate. Vissik bowed his head slightly to Chalcedony's look of admiration and soon proceeded to head under the deck to deal with some personal matters. Heading straight to the wash room of the ship, Vissik leaned over the sink and looked himself in the dirtied, cracked mirror. He stared into his own eyes, the door locked behind him. Suddenly, a small trickle of blood ran from his mouth and into the sink. With a strong cough, a splatter of red stained itself on the glass.

"Dammit..." Vissik gasped to himself, wiping the remaining blood from his mouth. Vissik didn't feel any of the pain, but this illness was beginning to eat away at him.

Vissik was only able to hide this fact from everyone for the past year through possessing his own sense of touch and making himself unable to feel the pain of the virus eating away at his insides. Although, the way things were heading Vissik would soon die, and no one would have ever known of his plans and of the past that led up to this disease. Vissik had so far met no doctor whom had even the slightest clue how to cure him, but he was determined. His plans would not go unaccomplished and his life's work would be completed. No matter how many people he had to trick, lie to, steal from, or kill.

"I can't die anytime soon... I need to find a doctor who can keep me alive, and soon for that matter..."

With that, Vissik headed back above deck, where he'd left Chalcedony and Adela to converse. A grim look painted his face and his features were grim as well. He looked Chalcedony in the eye, who knew what that meant and accepted, knowing that Vissik wouldn't do anything to him in malice. In Chalcedony's head, the scene of the ocean melted away, replaced by a simple black space of nothingness. Vissik began to speak to him through the powers of the Hypno Hypno no Mi, as not to worry their Mermaid friend.

_"Chalcedony... my most trusted friend..."_ Vissik transmitted his words directly through his sense of sound, _"I need the help of a strong Doctor. A damned good one. Without someone such as that, I'm going to die within the next few months. Right now I am still able bodied but I don't know for how long... The next island we land on, our first priority is to find a new doctor for our crew, a good one.. and don't worry Adela with this..."_

Vissik spoke in a serious tone as he dropped his illusion completely, putting a smile back on his face, having hid his grim complexion from Adela with his illusions, "Well I say we should begin our search for the nearest island, hm?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 22, 2011)

Rex and Alex had ventured out into the woods, they had both given themselves their own mission. Alex would gather up all of Midori's supplies while Rex went after the tree they would use for the keel. It was luck that the villagers had been searching for Rex and ignored Alex as he burst into Midori's home and stole everything he could find that wasn't bolted down, then proceeded to cut the bolts out of the floor and take that too. Rex was not as lucky, on his trip he was attacked by the villagers, chased through the woods, knocking down tree after tree. 

In his path, he destroyed 332 trees, injured 200 villagers, killed 158 birds, 200 flowers, 33 boars, a rhino and severely injured a midget on a tricycle.  The latter of which being the one thing that made Rex wonder what the hell was going on...By the end of week Rex had gathered up the tree he wanted for the keel, Alex and Rex had begun work on reconstruction of their ship while Midori used her new supplies to update Tommy's weapon into a brand new device.

She also took the time to build Rex and Alex special training gear, allowing them to keep themselves in a state of constant strain by using heavy springs to force Rex and Alex to push their limits just to lift an arm. Kimchi and Kaidou had gone off on their own to form their own training, Kimchi using his axe in and out of water, practicing his heart out so much that the crew had eaten nothing but fish for a week as Kimchi was killing them in great numbers? Rex enjoyed the giant shark, and everything else that came across his path? 

  Currently, our time however brings us to this day, this moment? Rex, Alex and the crew standing around the completed ship as Kimchi finishes putting it into the water. Midori was able to rig the sea stone enough that it stretched in a thin line across the keel. The ship would be virtually undetectable to the sea creatures hiding in the calm belt?

  Virtually?


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

The grassy shore of Clover Ridge was gleaming as the sun slowly set that night. The moon was in full sight in the orange sky as it slowly became darker and darker. Several members of the crew were slumped over on the ground, exhausted. "Why...couldn't we build it here? Instead we wasted the whole day wheeling it down the mountain."

Tip scratched his head. *"Yeah, sorry about that. I'm gonna be honest for a moment, I didn't even think we'd finish, much less actually get to use it."*

"What?" Sandrei got to his knees. *"Well it's been so long since I've built something this complex. I was skeptical. Now comes the real challenge."* Tip pulled out a small remote. He pressed a couple buttons, and the cannon started to slowly lower. Soon, the barrel of the massive cannon was facing the _Phoenix Dawn_. *"Alright. First thing's first. I'm gonna need you guys to gently steer the ship backwards into the barrel of the the cannon." *


----------



## Gaja (Sep 22, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" - Clover Ridge island*​
Now finally at the docks once again the jolly pirate crew was one big step closer to their adventure to the moon. After delivering the barrels and all the other necessary material to Tip's warehouse the construction of the large cannon began. Right of the bat Shingo saw a problem with the whole thing, but because he didn't wanna come of as a wise ass he kept his mouth shut. The problem that he saw with the whole thing was that the cannon was half way up the mountain, and their ship was not.

But yeah, he did his part so he kept his mouth shut and went tanning for a little while. The next day he would wake up and saw that Sandrei and Tip actually did it, and created a bad ass looking cannon. And as it turns out the mad scientist Tiperton also noticed that the cannon was in the wrong place and would need to be carried down to the pier where the _Phoenix Dawn_ was located.

Shingo like all the rest helped carry the cannon, and so the crew went down to the docks where it planted the cannon on the ground. Shingo was sweaty and dirty but luckily he took his new orange T-shirt off so it remained clean. Soon enough Tip apologized for the mistake and asked that they move the ship backwards and prepare it for the launch. Gatrom would be the one to do that. "I guess this is good bye old man." Shingo slapped his hand on Tip's back a couple of times. Seemed like he missjudged the old man a little, he was alright.

Looking at Rose the muscular boxer wondered why she seemed so quiet lately. Was she bored? Hungry? Sick? Or maybe hypnotized? Shingo eventually walked over to the future pirate queen and crossed his arms. "Almost there..."


*Rafael - World Government Agent
"Grand Line" - Clover Ridge Island*​
Picking up a massive boulder and tossing it aside Rafael opened up a hole and saw a man trapped inside. So this was Lynch. "Where are they?" After getting in to Lynch's base and finding out where this guy was it took quite a bit before the World Government Agent found the hunter who had information of he most recent whereabouts of his target. "*Huh? What do you mean?*" Lynch asked somewhat confused, and a bit angry, no doubt because of his current situation. But Rafael didn't answer, he simply tossed a folded piece of paper to Lynch, who once he caught it opened and stared at it. It was a bounty poster of Ten. "*Oh I know where she is. But it's gonna cost you.*"

The hunters eyes widened noticeably as he saw the muscular young man grow black fur and grow taller, turning in to a tall beast and showing of his fangs. "Speak..." The muscular zoan said simply, he had little patience for scum such as Lynch. And in a matter of seconds he was off running down the hill, and looking for Tiperton's house. Though at this point he didn't know that the Phoenix Pirates had already made their way down the mountain and to the docks. Lynch slowly crawled out of his hole and looked at the springing Rafael and spoke to no one in particular as cold sweat dripped from his forehead. That dude was freaking scary. "*Who the hell was that...*"

Reaching the house of the scientist Rafael went inside and explored the house, looking for members of the Phoenix Pirates or this Tiperton. After a few minutes of looking he came to the conclusion that no one was there. Sniffing the air a couple of times he picked up the scent. They were here, and their scent was still fresh. A wicked smile spread over his face as he exited the house. Rafael looked at the town downhill and sprinted off and like a berserker made his way downhill. The chase was getting interesting. He could finally smell his target.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 22, 2011)

*Kurneai Island*
*A Burning Village*​
Nadika looks around, about half a dozen buildings have been damaged or destroyed in the process of the current “fight” if you could really call it that, and at least a dozen small trees had been snapped in half, and still this woman continued to wearily pick herself up off the ground. Nadika didn't understand it, it seemed like she happened to be trying to buy time for something, and she rushed towards Akane as the girl once again slowly picked herself up off her feet. Nadika pulls out an axe in he process, much to the surprise of Akane, “*Ryou Ryou no Swift Attack.*” Nadika swung the axe incredibly fast towards Akane, barely giving her any time to block the attack, “Why do you persist in dragging this fight out?”  Nadika pulled the axe back once more, however Akane blocked with her halbred once again, although it took every ounce of her strength just to do so.

“There's a saying I heard once that I really like.” Akane grinned at Nadika, “It states that what goes up must come down.” Akane pulled her halbred back and swung at Nadika, however the girl merely held her hand out, “*Ryou Ryou no Block.*” The moment the halbred's tip collided with her hand, the wound it inflicted happened to be superficial at best, “You damn bitch.” Akane huffed, “I can't believe how cheap that Devil Fruit of yours is, you should have never eaten it, a true fighter gains strength on their own!”

“This Devil Fruit doesn't agument my physical strength.” Akane's eyes widened at Nadika's words, “In fact it doesn't even work on humans, so how is it that I can block even your physical attacks with your fists or legs?” Nadika grinned, “I'm just that much stronger than you are, now tell me what you mean by what goes up must come down.”












“You still haven't picked up on the hint, and here I thought you'd be smarter than that.” Akane began to laugh much to Nadika's bewilderment, “That fireball you saw fly up into the air that brought us here, it's true that it fizzled out of existence, but it required a lot of gunpowder to create it, and once the fireball disappeared, the gunpowder remained as ashes, and those ashes happened to be extremely hot.” Akane smirked as Nadika's eyes widened, “Those ashes ended up falling on the town, were you really so interested in “punishing” me that you couldn't even smell the burning wood of homes?”  

Nadika turned back to look at the town with wide eyes, sure enough just as Akane had said the ashes which fell down onto the town had sparked a fire which quickly began to rage out of control, in it's current state it had burned through well over two dozen homes, and the winds which flowed through the island had begun pushing in on a steady path towards the clinic the little girl was staying at, although it had been built to withstand fires for a long period of time, a fire of this magnitude would inevitably bring it down. Nadika needed to find Wamori quickly and get him to the clinic, if he could put a bubble around the clinic it just might be able to hold off the fire until they could figure out a way to stop it from raging anymore out of control.

“It's over, this battle is ours! Not even your fishman friend can save the village from this fire now!” Akane laughed with delight, “In the end everyone on this island will peri-” “*GORILLA PUNCH!*” Nadika yelled as her fist slammed into Akane, knocking her out the instant it hit before sending her flying backwards, “I'll find a way to stop this fire!” Nadika turned and rushed off towards the direction she last saw Wamori.

---------------------

Sakuya sighed as Tetsuyo attacked her again with a sword maneuver that she easily blocked, and then countered with one of her own, was he really so stubbornly hard headed that he just couldn't accept the fact that a woman happened to be stronger than him, or did something more sinister lie behind his actions? Sakuya couldn't quite figure it out, while he certainly fit the berserker type of person who enjoys carnage and doesn't care about anyone else around him except for a select few, surely as a man who loves fighting he should also know when retreat is viable option, and yet here he stood trying to hold her back from getting to her friends for some reason. Sakuya had to give him credit, even attacks that would have knocked anyone of his caliber unconscious didn't seem to stop him from going. Sakuya watched as another attack came towards her, and she easily blocked it, “I don't get you at all.”

“What's not to get?!” Tetsuyo grinned as he performed another slice which Sakuya blocked, “This is the first fight in which I've had this much fun! Look at all the carnage around us!” Tetsuyo pointed to the multiple houses which had been damaged, and many small trees which had been smashed to bits as a result o their fight, “Those are all signs that this battle is an extremely fun battle!”

“Don't be absurd.” Sakuya grit her teeth as she easily pushed Tetsuyo back, “You're the berserker type, that much I know, but even someone like you should know when he's outclassed and when retreat is an option!” Sakuya slashed at Tetsuyo's swords multiple times easily putting more cracks into them, however something caught her attention midway through the fight, she could smell something burning, but she couldn't make out exactly what happened to be burning, however Tetsuyo started to laugh in delight, which caused her to raise an eyebrow, “What the hell could be so chaotic it's got you laughing that much.”












“You noticed the smell, which I'm happy about!” Tetsuyo grinned as he looked at Sakuya, “Do you know what that smell is? It's the smell of dozens of houses being burned through by flames!” Tetsuyo laughed as Sakuya's eyes widened, and she turned to look back towards the village, “The flames have engulfed at least two dozen homes at this point, and they're clearly spreading out of control at a steady pace, of course they're obviously headed away from our location, no one can stop it now though, not even your fishman friend can stop the flames in time at this point! FWHAHAHA!” Sakuya continued to stare at the village, those flames happened to be moving fast towards the clinic, “You really shouldn't turn your back on an opponent! *Ying Yang Swords: Ultimate Power Strike!*” Tetsuyo yelled as he charged towards an unsuspecting Sakuya, and easily slashed the swords down into her shoulders, however she managed to block enough with her sword to make the damage minimal, much to the surprise of Tetsuyo, “Im..poss..ible...”

“You're all sick bastards that disgust me!” Sakuya yelled as she pushed Tetsuyo back once again, “*Triple Lucky Shot!*” Sakuya swung her sword three times, hitting Tetsuyo's hand in the same spot three times and causing him to drop his sword and his guard with a loud yelp of pain, Sakuya then held her sword horizontally, “*Fortune Slash!*” Sakuya yelled again as she easily brought the sword down into Tetsuyo, causing a vicious wound which sent him unconscious, “Cowards like yourselves aren't worthy of being a part of this world, so be thankful that I don't kill you here and now.” Sakuya rushed off towards the part of town where the clinic happened to be located, determined to save as many people as she could.

-------------------------












“Hmm?” Kazuhiko looked up as the Marines continued their march towards the Golden Kurenai fields, something didn't sit right with him at all, and sure enough as he looked back at the village, he could see that it became engulfed in flames, “Oh dear, Handsome-sama it seems we have another problem!” Kazuhiko yelled as he pointed towards the village, “A part of the village has been rendered to a fiery inferno, a prison which would burn anyone caught it's in grasps alive!”

“What is this?!” Handsome looked at the village in shock, in fact he wasn't even sure if he could find a word to describe the emotions going through his mind as he looked at the village, the bubble floated around him anxiously awaiting the arrival of it's companion, one of the Golden Kurenai Flowers, “This disgusting sight holds no words to describe it, this is a violation of beauty on the highest level, never the less I must believe that those three will find a way to protect the village and the girl!” Handsome turned to Kazuhiko, “Let us place our trust in them for now, we have a job to do, and even though the worst possible scenario has come to pass, we must make sure that we complete that job, so that the mother may have some solace at the end of all of this!”


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 22, 2011)

*[Flames of the Forge; Sunny Pirates]​*​
Tiny beads of sweat forms on Elizabeth’s brow, and a worried look hung about her features. Her face is buried deep in a microscope that held a sample of the young girl’s blood. Adjusting the knob with one hand she rapidly flips through a large medical book with the other. The world around her seems to grow dark as a tooth slips over her lower lip. Biting down in her frustration she whips her gaze from the blood sample to the book. Stopping on a page she pauses as she runs two fingers down the page speed reading, nothing, nothing, nothing. The book was chalked full of medical information on repertory illnesses. But the knowledge that was contained on Black Star Syndrome was minuscule at best. A compilation of rumors, assumptions and home remedies with the only scientifically proven cure being the native flower of this small island and if that little girl’s blood was any indication she was holding on to a hope of merely 35%.  “Dammit, is there nothing else? Can all I do is ease her demise?” she growls with disgust as her fist slams off the pages of the open book then spreads her fingers. 

The sound of pages being torn can be heard, Elizabeth clawing the book before tossing it to the ground, her attention flowing back to the blood sample. “Doctor Keel!” Mrs. Carter yells, but Elizabeth it too lost in her work to hear the nurse’s plea. “Doctor Keel!” she shouts again, but it only falls on deaf ears as the knob on the microscope twist adjusting the sample into a clear image, just greatly magnified then it was before. “DR. KEEL!” Carter shouts, this time she is right next to Elizabeth, her hands firmly clamped on her shoulders as she shook her. _ ‘Pirates’_ Liz thinks as she feels herself being violently shook, not realizing it was only her nurse Elizabeth turns the chair she is setting in. Her left hand wraps firmly around Carter’s throat as she pushed the nurse to the wall that was beside them. A moment later a scalpel is pulled from a hidden location, its slick black obsidian blade shimmer with a seductive glint in the room’s burning light. Carter can only gasp and attempt to fight the iron grip Liz had on her throat, a malice filled killing intent that flowed from the doctor washing over her very being. “Dr…….Keeeeeeel please stop….” She strains, her voice shaking. 

Liz’s light blue eyes clear, with a gasp she releases Mrs. Carter,  “Mrs. Carter, I do apologize.” Liz states quickly checking her throat. “Don’t worry about me.” Carter replies rubbing her neck, “The child, the child is the one that needs your immediate attention.” Carter replies, a hint of distress and urgency feeling her voice.  “What?” Liz asks breaking into a run. Her shoes echo off the hallway floor, turning into the room she is greeted by the mother weeping over the child’s form.  “Move.” Liz states firmly, the mother stricken with shock induced grief quickly complies. The girl’s whole body shook violently as she coughed and wheezed.  “Dammit, this isn’t good. Mrs. Carter!” Liz shouts turning toward the door. Carter, who was running behind Liz pokes her head into the room, “Yes Doctor?” she asks out of breath.  “A dose of Carisoprodol, one to one ratio.” Liz states, concern racking her features. “B. But doctor, that is dangerous for a girl so young.” Carter replies, which causes the mother to fall deeper into hysteria.  “You need to settle down mommy.” Liz states firmly, her hand lightly tapping a spot just left of the mother’s neck. The woman’s eyes roll back and she is caught as she spiraled to the ground.  “Just do it Mrs. Carter…” Liz pauses as she speaks, then laying the mother on the ground she stands.  “I’m going to need you to administer it too.” She states walking past Carter whom had a rather dumbfounded look upon her face. “Doctor?” she simply asks as Elizabeth vanished through the door and down the hall. 

Several Minutes Later Outside~~

Elizabeth’s eyes widen, she stood dumbfounded as she gazed into the distance. She knew she smelt something burning. But this was ridiculous; the town was now burning intensely and out of control. The bell to the door rings again as Liz pushes her head through the entrance.  “Mrs. Carter! Help me douse all walls with water while I do the same out here!” she shouts. Franticly Carter appears from the hall.  “Why?!” she ask.  “Because.” Liz states, her gaze turning back to the town as crimson embers fall from the sky and smoke choked the lungs.  “If we don’t, there’ll be no reason to collect that flower.” she adds solemnly.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 23, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei*​​
The canon was built by his own hands along with the aid of someone of the others and it had been wheeled down the mountain for the Phoenix Dawn. After all that trouble it had finally been finished. Travelling the moon was actually within reach of the Phoenix Pirates in theory, the other part of the theory is that they would simply be blown to pieces but it would not be an adventure if it was not a risk. Now Tipperton wanted the ship to be steered backwards into the barrel of the canon so they could be propelled out towards the moon successfully. The steering would have to be left to the rest of the crew as Sandrei had something on his mind that needed wrapping up. As the crew made their way towards the ship, plus one, the new chap Zen, supposedly they had found him in a temple room while fighting Lynch and now Rose had pushed him onto the crew or some such. It did not hurt to have a few extra hands on deck, and he was less shady than Hawkins. That was someone he still had some questions towards. They would have to wait. Sandrei stepped up beside the scientist with his arms crossed.
*?All in all, it looks magnificent. I left some logs back at your lodge. Shingo, Arc, you can handle the steering on the ship? Don?t take off without us.? *Before anyone could question the ?us? part the large Fishman motioned the masseur to join him. The woman blinked in shock followed by a pompous snort.
?You?re carrying heavy things and want me to help you? What ulterior motive do you have!? Sandrei shook his head as he continued up towards the mountain.
*?I have some lighter blueprints for you to carry and this robe doesn?t have any pockets. In any case we need to get the ship moving, you?re the one who is most likely to do the least on the deck so it makes sense to get you busy carrying something else.? *Ursla rolled her eyes and reluctantly followed the footsteps of the large Fishman.
?Fine, fine, do not think you can lecture me however.? The Shipwright chuckled slightly before he raised his hand over his head to the rest of the crew.
*?We won?t be long.?*

Back up at the lodge in the mountains Sandrei began loading the logs onto his shoulder along with various other materials while Ursla fanned herself with the blueprints. After a moment of watching the Fishman do all the hard work she decided to flick through the paper in her hand.
?Did that tiny scientist do these?? Everything seemed like gibberish to her, so it only made sense that eccentric man was the culprit to their existence. Sandrei gave his head a small shake while securing the log.
*?No, I did ?em. I have a plan for the Phoenix Dawn, that?s why I?m collecting materials from each island we go to. I?m gonna turn her into the greatest ship in the Grand Line, the New World even. What we had at Windhill was sufficient for the time being but it won?t hold forever. I can keep fixing her, but I also want to make her stronger. She?s the ship that?ll take Rose to her dream to become the Pirate Queen, as the future Pirate Queens shipwright it?s my job to give her the best ship the world has ever seen.? *Ursla titled her head slightly as he spoke, considering her own position and dream as Sandrei spoke quite passionately about what he was intending to do. The Fishman had continued to be surprising since the day they met in Blizzard Gaol.
?If you say so.? Was the nicest thing she could muster to say at his little speech. Sandrei smiled slightly in reply before a tingle ran down the back of his neck. His gaze lingered down the mountain side towards the Phoenix Dawn and the rest of the crew. Something was not quite right, as if there was someone with overwhelming murderous intent on the island below. Lynch? No, he was way too weak to give off such a concern.
*?What.. is this ominous feeling??*


----------



## Noitora (Sep 23, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor​*
A loud voice bellowed from the knights back via one of the many corridors of the prison complex. A hand rested lightly on the hilt of the Tenderizer at his side as he held his stance. The voice, of course, was very familiar to him. It could only be Clemens yet in this place that could also be one of the biggest dangers. From behind his helmet he head turned slightly to allow his gaze to trail down the hallway. Far down the complex stood a pair of women, one a small and seemingly rather hyperactive girl while the other was unmistakeably Clemens. She was dressed in a marine uniform and was accompanied by a marine as well. This was stacking the odds against him, yet then something tickled his mind. This woman had named him Braska Hextor while covered in his armour, while he had been going by the name Lion in the attempt to not upset the balance too much. That could only mean one thing. 
*
“Beverly Clemens.”* The Knights’ deep voice sounded from beneath the helmet. Slowly both hands placed themselves on its side and raised it from his head, his short hair ruffling at the motion. With his back still to the pair he placed his helmet under his arm. He turned around to face the pair with a calmer expression, his eyes resting upon the ‘Captain’ as they had a stare off. This continued for a few moments before Braska continued to speak.
*“To think you had me going there for a moment.” *True, it may have been very difficult to tell the difference between the two Clemens, yet that small slip had revealed it to him, though likely only him. However Braska was also a terrible liar and prayed she did not intend to keep that ruse going for the benefit of the officer with her, it would have been difficult for the Knight to keep that performance going. The young marine soldier in fact seemed somewhat stumped by the whole situation, it must have been a surprise to realise this attacker was an acquaintance to the merciless Captain Beverly. The joke was soon nudged aside as Braska increased the weight of his expression; there was a serious matter at hand with little time to waste.
*“You know about Sendo too?”* The ex-marine agreed. They had luckily both headed straight to their crew member to aid in his escape. That was how the Revolutionary Knights, no, how the Revolutionaries worked. They looked after those under the same banner. 

The sweaty and terrified marine blob Lysander leaned over. He swallowed, looking between the man who had spoken such words of honour to the woman he believed to be the most dangerous woman he had ever met and also wore a relatively confused expression. Not wanting to get too involved he crawled off down the hallway though as he came to the long hall where Sendo’s prison was located down the far end he noticed a collection of Royal Guard and marines stationed about. It seemed they had made their way through one of the numerous entrances the attackers had not advanced in and now were dealing with the two captives. His gasp at the sight caught the attention of the group, much to his distress, who now looked over towards him inquisitively. 
“Th-they… uh… um… oh Kubo… the Sendo’s… are…” He swallowed. He was not too sure if he was betraying his allies or what, but from the deep glare by Braska it was enough to get his tongue rolling. All he needed to say was what he did, from what Zane’s man had said before it was enough for Braska to fill in the gaps. On that note Zane and his crew still had a bone to pick with Captain Beverly. The knight flashed a glance the Clemens with that hard expression revealing his intentions to her as it always did before his hand gripped around the hilt of his sword with a firm grasp. They had spent too long in this world; it was time to get their backsides moving.










​
 “Very well. You have at least conducted yourself in an honourable manner, you are worthy for this blade. Captain, if you please. Might you have any last words?”
“None that anyone here would appreciate.”
“Interesting to the end. For what it’s worth I did consider pardoning you, but appearances must be kept you understand.”
“Sure.” The prince had taken up position beside the kneeled Sendo. The corpse of the Revolutionary Knight crewmembers double still wetting the ground with his trickling blood. Captain Beverly stood at the side of the jail with her arms crossed and eyes intently sneering down to the man who would soon join the other Sendo. To her it was another victory for the World Government, nothing more of note. Dante’s blade rose up into the air and began its descent. Just before the edge of the sword made contact everything was thrown into complete chaos. The entire far wall exploded open in a massive cloud of rubble and dust, stone being fired across the cell and various soldiers thrown back from the force. Others raised their arms to shield their faces from the dust. As the dust began to settle two new images could be seen in the dispersing cloud. One standing right next to Dante and the kneeling Sendo. The sword in the Princes hand shook slightly, as if caught on something, though once the armoured warrior came into view it was obvious to what had halted the blade. Tightly gripped in the hand on the Revolutionary the sword refused to budge an inch. 
*“Were we in time?” *Both Braska and Clemens stood in the room, their expressions showing their lack of desire for anymore nonsense. 

“…Who are you?” Dante asked with an interested yet cautious expression on his features; though his face seemed to light up open seeing the second Clemens. The Sendo chap had actually been telling the truth. The Knight did not answer however as his eyes lingered on the corpse of a Sendo slumped lifeless on the ground. The sound of his knuckles cracking around both his own sword and the Princes could be heard, the tension rising. The inner chi he used to increase his own power skyrocketed as he channelled the mental energy through his body and muscles, though the sheer rage fuelling him could be felt in the prison. Sweat trickled down the skin of the soldiers as they felt a heavy weight on their shoulders pushing them down. Who was this bastard?
*“Clemens.”* He said firmly as he raised the Tenderizer in one swift motion.* “I am bringing this place down.” *Though his voice seemed well mannered though hard per usual, only those who knew him somewhat would have been able to tell the anger bubbling on his soul. Before he brought down his sword the Captain marine snarled and thrust her hand towards them, motioning her men forward.
*“Stop them you IDIOTS!”* The knight kept his composure as he prepared his attack. The marines made their quick advance, underestimating the two new intruders. 
*“It is too late. Lionheart Segundo.” *The long black sword came crashing down before the soldiers could reach him and sent the entire prison room into a massive explosion of air and rubble, though luckily his warning to Clemens allowed her to act accordingly. It was too far into the battle to be holding back.


----------



## Franky (Sep 23, 2011)

*Burning Town of Kurenai Island; Wamori*​
Wamori didn't take long with Alex. The man may have been strong and proficient in martial arts, but he wasn't a match for Wamori's mastery of Fishman Karate. Wamori wiped his hands and sighed, thinking that he should move on to assisting the others or possibly heading back to the clinic. As he thought, he began to smell something, something burning. His eyes suddenly shot wide open as he turned round in astonishment. How had he not noticed? The entire town was being rained upon by ashes and sparks, and the buildings were catching fire. The homes of families were being destroyed. Not only that, but the flames were heading quickly towards the clinic where the girl was staying. Wamori almost panicked, but he knew that this kind of situation would require every ounce of his abilities.

"Fishman Arts; Bubbles Style! Fishman Launcher!" He recited has he blew the same large water bubble he had before and darted out of it. With quick breathing and precision, he kept blowing the same bubble, using the technique for high-speed movement towards the clinic.












Wamori was fast-paced and reached the clinic before anyone else had. He figured that they were still busy with their fights and decided that this job would be left up to him. As flames began to engulf the buildings only a few away from the clinic, Wamori took the biggest breath he possible could, and blew a bubble big enough to engulf the entire clinic. With that, Wamori turned to face the fire and began blowing huge water bubbles that began to float around him.

As the fire crept closer Wamori began to toss water bubbles in every direction of the fire, dousing sections at a time. However, each time he managed to push back the fires even a bit, more sparks would ignite the area again. Wamori knew he would have to be able to do this until the fire receded. He was ready for the worse.

"No matter what... THIS CLINIC WILL NOT BURN WHILE I STAND TO PROTECT IT!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 23, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *The Blazing Beauty Marines ~ Grand Line
> 
> Lysander Sa’lis
> ​*The next morning came all too quick. The sound of men rushing around upon the deck reached the open window of Lysander’s personal quarters, which was the only way it could ever reach. The World Nobles quarters were so thick and well designed that no sound would ever be able to break through the wooden supports. The sound of waves brushing the hull joined the noise of racing feet, it was soothing yet awakening. The alarm that a new day has come for the Saint. The blonde haired Lt. Commander rolled from one side of his massive bed to the other as he stirred from his slumber. His large blue eyes creaked open to the view of his well decorated room. In his sleep the servants had been in, washed and dried his uniform and set out the various needs for ones morning ritual. Upon realising he was awake a sort sigh escaped his lips; it was time for another day on the open sea…
> ...



All was quiet on the deck of the _Blazing Beauty_. There was still an hour until night gave way to dawn and the sky was a soft shade of purple twilight. Most of the Marines  slept soundly in their bunks, or in the case of a certain World Noble playing at Marine, a giant king sized bed. Serena was already awake, hanging upside down from the top of the main mast, fifty feet in the air. Thick beads of sweat dripped from her forehead to the deck as she heaved herself up and down at a frenetic pace. She rarely slept more then four hours a night. Not since that fateful day. Restless nights had quickly been replaced by relentless training, forging her body into a thing of unbreakable steel. 

The rosy light of dawn appeared just as she reached a thousand repetitions. Serena untied the rope chord from around her ankles and deftly somersaulted to the deck below. A sleepy eyed Marine observed her drenched in sweat. 

"That was some workout eh ma'am?" 

Serena flipped her sweat soaked hair to the side and snorted derisively. "Workout? That was a warmup." 

After a quick shower and breakfast (black coffee and toast) she returned to the top deck to prepare the mornings training session, more like a crash course really. This crew was soft and needed to be toughened up, none more so then his divine lordship. Lysander was still under the delusion that he was an unbeatable warrior, gods very gift to the Marines. She hoped to burst his little dream bubble and show him that his heritage meant nothing beyond the golden walls of Mariejois. At the very least she wanted him to be able to defend himself competently should the need arise. 

By the time Lysander showed his well rested face on deck, Serena was already putting some of the crew through their paces. Moans and groans filled the air, punctuated by Serena's booming drill instructor like voice. Serena leaned over a petite female Marine who struggled to get through a series of pushups.

"You can't do two hundred measly pushups?! Let me tell you something sister you're giving female Marines everywhere a bad name!" 

She took note of a brash Ensign and quickly brushed him aside, ordering him to drop down and give her three hundred pushups. As soon as she noticed Lysander she saluted. An idea occurred to her. "Perhaps your lordship could demonstrate how to do a hundred simple pushups?" 

Serena doubted he could even get through ten.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 24, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy - Semmy Pirates
> "Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
> When Betty asked Semmy if he really wanted a lollipop the giant panda was sitting down like a good boy and only nodded. He would indeed like something sweet. So when the brunette nurse told him that he would get one the panda yelled deep inside. _YEEEEESSS! Free lollipop!!!_
> 
> ...



Tengu offered a thin smile at Semmy's outburst. Apparently the Panda was a bit slow on the uptake. He gestured at his lifeless eyes. The color in them was washed out to a milky gray hue which shifted under the light, almost as if there was a thin layer of fog underneath. "There's nothing wrong with me. I was born this way," Tengu responded. 

He couldn't see Semmy's confused expression but could sense it. Betty chortled from beside the doctors station as she finished storing Semmy's blood into several vials that went into a cool box (one she discreetly pocketed for herself). When Tengu had first been hired to protect the _Good Samaritan_ they had done an extensive examination of his unique condition. Their best doctor (one of the best in the world) had come to the diagnosis that it was a rare genetic condition which was incurable. Not that Tengu felt that he needed to be cured anyway. 

"Yup he's as blind as a bat, but he still gets around," Betty added as she set about reapplying a fresh set of bandages to his slash wounds. 

"My blindness makes me stronger," Tengu said. It was his mantra since childhood, relentlessly drilled into him by his unyielding mother. "I'm going to defeat Seken Jouken and become the strongest swordsman in the world." 

He just hoped that he'd have some time to heal before these raiders returned to attack the ship. The way things were currently going he sincerely doubted it though. There was a bright side at least. Now they had Semmy.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 24, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*


Eternity said:


> Shaw smiled with a slight raise of his eyebrows, followed by a sigh.  "Nope. I was knocked out from behind by their captain." His eyes trailed  off to the horizon as he let out another sigh. "Mari.." he whispered.
> 
> It took him several seconds to snap out of it. *"Hm? Oh yeah, don't worry about them Tiana."* he joked, chuckling a bit. *"It's everything else around them you whould worry about." *he lauged a bit.
> 
> ...


Tiana had caught the whispered word but asked no questions, figuring he would talk about it if he wanted to her to know.  She remained silent while he lost himself in his thoughts.

Tossing a stray lock of hair over her shoulder she smiled toward Shaw, blushing slightly she nodded.  ?Thank you...?  She mumbled before turning away, knowing she looked like she need the help and probably did.  ?But, don't worry.  I will do my best to help out and fit in.?  Tiana's smile faded slightly and she turned, straightened her back and decided she would make the best of the situation.


InfIchi said:


> Rex and Alex had ventured out into the woods, they had both given themselves their own mission. Alex would gather up all of Midori's supplies while Rex went after the tree they would use for the keel. It was luck that the villagers had been searching for Rex and ignored Alex as he burst into Midori's home and stole everything he could find that wasn't bolted down, then proceeded to cut the bolts out of the floor and take that too. Rex was not as lucky, on his trip he was attacked by the villagers, chased through the woods, knocking down tree after tree.
> 
> In his path, he destroyed 332 trees, injured 200 villagers, killed 158 birds, 200 flowers, 33 boars, a rhino and severely injured a midget on a tricycle.  The latter of which being the one thing that made Rex wonder what the hell was going on...By the end of week Rex had gathered up the tree he wanted for the keel, Alex and Rex had begun work on reconstruction of their ship while Midori used her new supplies to update Tommy's weapon into a brand new device.
> 
> ...


*Over the next week...*

The next week was a blur to Tiana.  So much activity surrounded her.  She tried to help, she really truly did, but working on the ship and creating things wasn't something that she could do.  Though instead of getting in the way and feeling sorry for herself she did the only thing she knew she could do.  

Tiana fixed abrasions to skin, deep gashes, and burns.  Helped take the itch and sting from insect bites and pulled splinters.  When she wasn't healing the people in the crew she was out finding more plants to create the salves, potions, and medicines that she would need when they were no longer on land and she didn't have an ample supply.  

Periodically she went back to town and purchased jars and bags to hold her supplies and to visit with Ol'Tom.  Of everyone there she would miss the old man the most.  He knew what was going on warned her to be careful but never once did he seek to find out information or location of the man that had escaped, nor would he allow her to be followed.  Tiana wanted to ask why and she finally did one day.

Ol'Tom started laughing.  ?I wasn't always an old man.?  he said, his knife gliding over the wood of yet another work of art.

A blush moved across her face.  ?I didn't mean to imply...?

?Of course you didn't so don't get your knickers in a bunch.?  he continued to laugh, the raspy dry sound was soothing.

Tiana laughed with him though the blush continued to stain her cheeks.  ?I'm going to miss you Tom.?

?Now don't get all mushy on me.  You don't belong her and you know it as well as I do.  Here.?  he said handing her a wrapped package.  ?Just a little something to remember this short stage in your life.  Now go on, get.  People are starting to have their suspicions so don't come back here again.?  Tom's voice was thick and quiet, the words sounded gruff but his tone was soft so she knew that he didn't mean the harshness.

?Thank you Tom.?  She stood, holding the package close, she kissed his old weathered cheek and left the only place she knew, to find out what her life really was...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 24, 2011)

_*Taskforce Absolute Justice: Cleaning House *_
The officers stood at attention as Captain Zane Garrick paced back and forth. Ensign Amelia Armstrong stood among them, the uncertainty and nervousness clear on her face. Garrick was angry, not just the ornery default anger that seemed to be so ingrained into his personality, but a genuine level of hatred and scorn that made his face glow red like a pent up volcano. 

*"Do you pukefaces know who I am?"* he boomed. *"WHO AM I?"* 

Like trained dogs they answered in unison, automatic and reflexive. Though most of them privately made a mockery of it behind Garrick's back. 

*"Captain Zane Garrick, hero of the Marines, protege of Admiral Aihato, supreme leader of Taskforce Absolute Justice!"  *

Garrick grinned and nodded. That was good. But the best part was yet to come. He slowly locked eyes with each officer, an expression of leering disgust and antipathy on his face. 

*"I've decided that you pitiful lot haven't been performing up to my standards. Maybe it's my fault. Maybe I've been too soft with you, haven't cracked enough skulls."* He paused in front of Amelia, towering over her. *"Is it my fault Armstrong?"*

Amelia swallowed nervously and shook her head. "No sir!" 

Garrick nodded. *"That's right. It's never my fault. Heroes never make mistakes."*

Suddenly his giant hand shot forward. Amelia flinched and closed her eyes, waiting to feel the iron grip around her neck. Someone uttered a choking scream from beside her. Amelia opened her eyes and saw that it was the Marine to her right, Lt. Glen Frosty, the crews resident swordsman and clown. His eyes bugged out from their sockets as Garrick lifted him into the air until he was face to face with Garrick. 

*"Your services are no longer required clown!"* Garrick bellowed. 

With a casual toss he was sent flying over the high breach wall and into the bay of Marineford. 

*"WHO'S NEXT?!" *

Twelve officers had been whittled down to three. Amelia, Lt. Hawthorne, the chief science officer, and surprisingly (Amelia herself couldn't believe it), Lt. Prince. Garrick gazed at them as if they were the scum beneath his shoe. Amelia had a sinking suspicion that the only reason why she wasn't currently drowning in the bay was that her uncle happened to be the Fleet Admiral. 

*"Don't let me down,"* Garrick told them. He lit a cigar and breathed a sigh. *"Let's go find some replacements."* 

Never one for subtlety, Garrick set up a makeshift stand in the center of Marineford. A giant banner over the stand read...
_*
Tired of that same old namby pamby moral justice? 
Ever wanted to kill people and get away with it? 
Do you consider compassion to be a weakness? 
Want to serve with a living legend and future Admiral? 
Then Join Taskforce Absolute Justice! *_​
Garrick grinned with satisfaction at the sign. *"Build it and they will come. Just you watch. Who wouldn't want to serve with a champion of justice like yours truly!"* Amelia nodded with a forced smile as she observed most of the passing Marines steer clear of them as if they had the bubonic plague. She sighed. This was going to be a long day. 

*"We need to create a group pose too or something,"* Garrick mumbled.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 24, 2011)

*Kent*

Kent brought his hands up, blocking a lightning (haha) quick punch from one of the Hawks. He hooked his opponent's leg with his own, yanking it out to the side - the sudden change in direction threw the Hawk off balance, and he rocketed towards the ground, out of control.

Another dive bombed him from above, and this one Kent sidestepped, letting him streak past him and towards the earth below. He grabbed one Hawk's wrist and released a bolt of concentrated lightning, frying him with a shout and a flash.

And then a penguin man leapt into the battle, shouting horrible, horrible things, and Kent wasn't really sure what to say about that. But the battle was going well, all things considered - even Orland seemed to be getting in on it, though he could only take on one or two at a time. Alexis was making sure that nobody got too overwhelmed, using her gravity powers crush and hurl Slasher pirates like they were ragdolls. Nereus seemed to emit an odd amber light, hacking apart Slashers with his machete, while several others choked on a dangerous looking cloud of dark green gas.

And then the earth rose up and began separating everyone.

"Oda..." Kent whispered in shocked awe. "They got it working."

The others noticed it too - the earth around them was rising, rising, rising - Alexis took a flying leap over her wall and landed next to Orland, but Nereus was cut off completely from the main group - Kent couldn't see Tobias or the penguin, who seemed to be on their side, weirdly enough.

"Dammit!" Kent shouted, bolts of electricity flying off him as he lost his cool. "This is _not_ happening! Soru!" He vanished into midair, reappearing behind Alexis and Orland and grabbing their collars. "Buckle up," he warned, tensing his legs for another jump. "Soru!" Slowed by his two passengers, he took a bullet to the shoulder getting to the other side of the still rising mountain, but got both of them to Nereus safely. 

"Tobias is there!" Nereus shouted, his voice booming and garbled. "With the penguin!"

"Soru!" Kent shouted, and suddenly he was there - the two were surrounded, both cutting through groups of Slashers, but it wasn't enough. Kent stretched out both his arms, lightning crackling between his fingers. "Get down!" He warned. "Volt Flashbang!"

His hands flashed, and there were twin booms of thunder - the Slashers stumbled back, temporarily blinded and deafened by the explosions. "Let's go!" Kent shouted, grabbing both of them. "Soru!"

Faster than the blink of an eye he was up and over the mountain, back among the rest of the Cipher Pirates. Except was wrong - there was no earth below them.

Kent screamed as he tumbled through the air, accidently letting go of both Tobias and the penguin. "Geppou!" he shouted, and the technique allowed him to slow his fall, landing in the middle of what seemed to be an abandon city.

"Oh this is bad," Kent said, running his hands through his hair. "This is bad bad bad...."

*Prince*

"Aw yeah," Prince said, grinning at Amelia as he cracked open another beer. "Prince is still here. Just keep swimming, just keep swimming," he said, taking a large sip.

Prince had gotten some new clothes since their last adventure - he still had his backwards marine cap (which he considered his trademark) but he also wore a pair of dark blue sunglasses and a marine officer coat. The coat lacked the traditional shoulder ornamentation, and it's sleeves had been rolled several times so he could actually fit his arms through them.

In addition his falchion was gone, replaced by a long, thin black Katana which he wore strapped to his waist. His gauntlet was also gone, and two pistols were on holsters strapped around his chest. "You do realize what's about to happen, right?" He asked Amelia and Hawthorne, leaning in close and whispering so Garrick wouldn't hear. "Nobody's going to sign up, because nobody wants a psychopath as their commanding officer, and then Garrick's going to freak out and punch someone. Probably me." He sighed and took another sip of beer. "I don't get paid enough for this."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 24, 2011)

*[Kenneth Forescythe; Absolute Justice]​*​
Marineford was all a bustle with a recruit stand inexplicably going up dead center of the large Marine base. Eyes widen in shock from passersby when they realized who it was that was recruiting. Low whispers filled small patches of Marines as they passed by while avoiding the stand and any eye contact that might unwittingly show interest in Garrick’s Taskforce Absolute Justice. All save one large Marine who was too focused on his meal at hand to notice the stand that stood in his path. His large boots grind on the stone street with each step he takes. He only pauses when he almost barrels into the makeshift stand. The large slab of Seaking, barely cooked at that, almost falls from his grip as he takes a step or two back. Snorting his eyes trace from the flask of homemade whiskey in his other hand to the obstruction that almost made him loose his midday snack. 

His icy blue eyes narrow on the large sign, it was written with a terrible well to him, handwriting. But the message was what interested this large Marine. Pulling the slab of meat to his face Kenneth takes a large bite from it. Blood and other juices run down his face as he pulled back ripping the flesh from the larger chunk. His cheeks bulge as he chews adding his spit to the flowing mixture of liquids that ran from his mouth. * “Mm mmmm mmmm mmmmmmmm mmmmmmm?”* Kenneth asks, more blood and spit coming out of his mouth then actual words as he pointed the Seaking slab at the handmade banner that hung over the stand. Amelia cuts a glance toward Garrick who was standing next to his stand, proud of its construction. The confused look on the young Ensign’s face told the Lieutenant that she didn’t understand the first word that came out of his mouth. A smile forced more juices out of Kenneth’s clenched lips as he pulled his hand the flask was in up. Signing give me a moment he flips the cap of the flask over and pulls it to his face.

Several large gulps later Kenneth pulls the flask free of his lips and proceeded to wipe that arm across his face smearing the blood and smut across his coat’s arm. * “Ah Thit hit th’ spot.”* Kenneth states while he pushed the now empty flask into the opened coat he wore. * “Nao, Lass.”* Kenneth states while thrusting the chunk of meat toward the banner splattering half cooked blood on it. * “I wis wonderin’ aboot dis sign ‘ere. I would lik tae ken if it b’ tru, or if ye b’ pullin’ th’ rug ower auld’ Kenneth’s eyes?”* Kenneth asks, but again the large Barbarian is met with a puzzled gaze, he was about to ask if the young lady understood the words that came out of his mouth. But he stops as he follows her gaze over to Garrick, a man that stood a little over a foot taller than Kenneth himself. Kenneth arm quickly falls to the side slinging juices to the ground, though he didn’t recognize Garrick as he rarely paid attention to other officers, he did recognize the uniform. That of a Captain. * “Ah, guess yer th’ wan recruitin’.”* Kenneth states, his gaze not falling from Garrick. * “Perhaps ye can help meh oot.”* Kenneth states, * “See I cannae find ah outfit tae join. Insubordination er somthin’ tae them werds.”* Kenneth adds trying to recall what he was told over and over again when he tried to join other Marine outfits. * “Lemme join up Sir, an I’ll promise ye wan thin’ I’ll fight fer ye.”* Kenneth states firmly outstretching his free hand.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 24, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" - Gecko Island*​
As Tengu said that his condition didn't occur because of Betty Semmy looked deeper in to Tengu's eyes. And even though a regular human couldn't tell Semmy was a tad confused, but after a few seconds the confusion was replaced with admiration. This guy was blind and was a swordsman? That must have took some hellish training. "*Oh!*"

The giant panda then remembered that Betty had given him a lollipop so he turned around and bowed his head in appreciation. "*Thank you for the lollipop. I really enjoyed it.*" But as he was about to tell a tale on how weed probably made him as smart as he was Semmy's head turned back towards Tengu who shared a dream of his. A sly smile appeared on Semmy's face at the mention of the strongest swordsman, Seken Jouken. A name many people in the world knew.

"*Is that so? Well in that case, let me start over.*" The panda took a seat right in front of Tengu, so that both "men" were face to face. Putting his hands on his knees he spoke in a slightly more serious tone. One that saw Semmy talk like this would probably think that he was a human wearing a costume, but no this was a real live talking panda that sitting and talking. "*I'm Semmy Kawai, and I'm a pirate. Nice to meet you. My dream? Hmmm... Well basically it's to be free and go to the New World. And I'm gonna start my own pirate crew. Wanna join? I already have a "ship"...*" So much for finesse and subtlety. The panda took a liking to this guy, his smell and demeanor, years ago he knew a man with such qualities and he knew to value such qualities.


----------



## Gaja (Sep 24, 2011)

*Lt. Pattaya
"Grand Line" - Marineford*​
A great hall was prepared for the ceremony as exactly 12 men stood in line patiently and most of them filled with pride that they could call themselves Marines. One young man who stood at the very end of the line was Marine Lieutenant Pattaya, who was looking smashing if he could say so, and as he awaited the arrival of Rear Admiral Kimiko. He heard that she was quite the hottie, so his interest was awakened.

But after several minutes the large door opened and several hulking figures walked in to the room. The first was Vice Admiral Rondell, behind him a tall and slim man that wielded unimaginable power and went by the name of Archer Armstrong. The Fleet Admiral himself. But that wasn't all as the men standing in line could see. Behind the Fleet Admiral himself walked another legend, a man who visited Marineford every week or so, but still seeing him visit their promotion. Commander-in-Chief Blake Godsend, a giant hulking figure and a legend who battled the beasts of the old pirate age. The men all gulped at the same time as Pattaya's eyes followed the movement of a particular man.

"Marines! We are extremely honored to have Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong and Commander-in-Chief Blake Godsend attend this ceremony with us today. Attention!" Vice Admiral Rondell spoke as he gestured at the two men standing close to him as he saw the impact their mere presence had on these young men. All the present Marine saluted the two legends as Rondell once again spoke. "So let's begin. Marine Lieutenant Commander Jessie Masterson..."

The first Marine in line stepped forward and looked serious as the Vice Admiral opened a document that had records of the present marines and the reasons for them being here today. It would turn out to be a long ceremony, lasting at least an hour. Medals and promotions were given out, their hard work was being appreciated and acknowledged. But standing there for a full hour, and not doing anything, and having to be quiet Pattaya didn't like this.

But eventually as the man next to him receiver his medals and a promotion along with a pay raise Pattaya smiled deep inside, it was his turn. Vice Admiral Rondell looked at the final young marine and smiled, turning the last page in his document. "Step Forward." And indeed Pattaya did so as Rondell took a closer look at him file.

"Marine Lieutenant Pattaya Go... *Pattaya Godsend*!" Blake Godsend cracked a smile as he stepped forward, taking the envelope and medal meant for Pattaya and walking up to the much shorter marine. Rondell kept on talking. "For your hard work in battling piracy and with the recommendation of former Marine HQ Vice Admiral Genji Kamogawa and Marine HQ Admiral Kurokarasu along you are hereby returned to rank of Lieutenant." Blake towered over the tanned Pattaya and smiled handing him the envelope along with the medals. "*Good work boy.*"

Pattaya had a wide grin pasted on his face as he took the envelope. "Thanks Grandpa." Rondell's eyes popped out of his head along with every man's eyeballs that stood in line with Pattaya.

"GRANDPA?!?"​
There was absolute silence in the room for a few seconds as Blake looked at everyone around him and then back at Pattaya. "*Damn it sonny. I keep telling you to call me Commander-In-Chief Godsend when we're on duty. Don't make me demote you back in to an Ensign again.*" Pattaya looked at everyone and then at his grand father. "Like I care. Good to see you again grandpa."

A hand right hand found its mark and hit Pattaya's head as Blake yelled out. "*It's Commander-In-Chief Godsend. Oh that's it for the ceremony, DISMISSED!*" Everyone looked in shock, but after a few seconds just casually walked away, no one really knew how to react to this situation. "*Ok now you can call me Grandpa! Grahahaha!!!*" Pattaya stood up and tossed the envelope with the medal and his promotion as he started taking his suit of, eventually ending up in nothing more then a pair of training shorts. "How you been old man! The Coach says _Hi_."

As the two men hugged passionately after not seeing each other for over a year Blake felt a light tap on his left shoulder. One of his secretaries was behind him. "Sir your presence is required for a meeting." Letting go of Pattaya and standing at full height Blake patted his only grandson on the head and spoke. "*Right, I remember, damn it. Anyway I'll see ya soon Patta-chan. Go and do your job.*" Pattaya grinned and grabbed his stuff, running out of the hall like a little kid all happy that he got to see his grandfather, leaving only Blake and Archer inside. Blake walked past the Fleet Admiral and smiled proudly. "*My only grandson. Keep an eye out for him, he'll cause a lot of noise here. Brahaha...*" And so Blake Godsend tended to his necessary obligations, returning to Mariejois promptly while Pattaya roamed the plaza, and explored Marineford.

"This is awesome." Having all of his stuff in a few suitcases the young Marine walked and pulled a cart with all of his stuff behind him. On top of his stuff a little baby tiger was sleeping as Pattaya reached the center of the plaza. And what he saw was a sign. Though he didn't really read it. Officers stared at him for obvious reasons. Why was he walking aroudn the Plaza half naked? Where did he get a cart? And how in the world did he have a baby tiger on him?

_*
Tired of that same old namby pamby moral justice? 
Ever wanted to kill people and get away with it? 
Do you consider compassion to be a weakness? 
Want to serve with a living legend and future Admiral? 
Then Join Taskforce Absolute Justice! *_​
Said the board. But what really drew Pattaya Godsend's attention was the fact that there were two gigantic dudes standing there, and one was joining. Walking up to the bigger guy, who looked stronger of the two and could talk normally Pattaya raised his arm in to the air. "Yo! Where can I sign up?" He had absolutelly no idea who these guys were or what the deal was but if he got to become stronger and actually got payed for it, the Godsend boy had no problem doing so.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 24, 2011)

Eternity said:


> "If he wunta roum arund, le'im!" Pratchard yelled out, turning into a fully fletched panther. One smell was enough. "Gut em!" he shouted out, grinning as much as he could in this form.  "Let's guw!"
> 
> Followed by Kite, Snipe and Parrot, Pratchard ran like the wind. throught he streets, until they arrived at a backalley. Parrot stopped Pratchard, but he already understood. "Purfict place fur an ambush.."
> 
> ...




As Masar fled, Kite was right on his tail *First Boom!* He said as he tossed a lit stick of dynamite back at Kite. But Kite wasn't afraid. She slashed through the stick of dynamite and continued forward as it exploded behind her. Cyclone Swirl! Two air blades came spiraling towards Masar, which he narrowly dodged *Ooo... Scary.* he said sarcastically, as he prepared more sticks of dynamite.

Bronto preferred a head on attack, as he welcomed his oncoming opponents. *Tensho Strike!* Strength Amp! Parrot and Bronto both connected with strong punches to ech others faces. *Sheshe. Nice, but not good enough.* Bronto quickly grabbed Parrot by his arm and flung him over his back, slamming him into the ground. Guurroow!!! Pratchard let out as he rushed Bronto. Bronto was pushed back a bit as the two locked hands. *You're pretty strong as well.* he smiled But are you strong enough!? He yelled as he started to overpower Pratchard.

Dogar was showing obvious signs of detest for being paired up with Snipe as an opponent. _"Why? Why did it have to be her?"_ he thought to himself as he dodged Snipe's arrows. _"If it were one of the guys, I would have flattened them by now. But...not only is my opponent female, her looks are almost on par with my own! To lay a scratch on her would be a shame. However..."_ he rubbed his hand through his hair as a smirk grew on his face *Only I can be the best looking in the world!* by kicking the ground extremely hard, Dogar was able to close the distance between him and Snipe at a blinding speed *Massive Side!* He yelled as he delivered a strong kick to the side of Snipe. Snipe used her bow to block the kick, but the force was enough to send her flying backwards.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

It was an entire week, a week where Rex and Alex together with Midori were building the ship, the new ship that would carry them towards more adventures and fights, towards their goals. During that week Ral was just around the crew when it was time for breakfast, meal and dinner; after those hours he would disappear for a while even not going back to the camp to sleep. 

Probably most of the crew would think that he was slacking off as usual but the truth was that he spent the whole week training is new move and perfecting his old ones. Also although it was not his intention at all, he was the one bringing food tot he camp, result of him testing his strength against some territorial animals.

All the crew were looking at the ship, it was really awesome, better than their former ship."Oi, Oi, Oi!! what?re we waiting for? Let?s go, man!"the red-head said all excited. His new move was ready to be useful in battle and he couldn?t wait anymore. A shame that part of the forest had to be sacrificed and being burned in order for him to improve his strength.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 24, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
A wild glint appeared in Garrick's eyes as soon as he beheld the man mountain known as Kenneth Forescythe. Now here was a real killer. Not like these scrawny little chumps that HQ had seen fit to burden him with. And though he had not a fucking clue what the barbarian had just said in his thick heathen accent, the intent was very clear as he offered Garrick a grease stained hand. He stared with slight disgust, but took his hand nonetheless. Bad manners were a small price to pay to have a bruiser like this one in the crew. 

*"You want fighting you'll get it. That a promise. Welcome aboard,"* Garrick said, before shooting a meaty thumb towards the blood stained banner behind him. *"Now clean my sign you fool! You splattered sea king blood all over it!"* 

It was then that Garrick noticed another Marine talking to him. Some loony tune looking kid with a baby tiger on his shoulder. He wasn't nearly as impressive looking as the barbarian. Garrick brushed him aside and pointed at Amelia. *"Yeah yeah whatever. Talk to her jungle boy,"* he muttered apathetically. Just another lamb to the slaughter, he thought idly. If he knew that the boy was the grandson of Blake Godsend he might've given more of a fuck, but as it was this guy was just another fodder to him until he proved himself. 

Amelia walked up to Lt. Pattaya and presented him with a clipboard. "Here you go sir. Just sign right here," she said, pointing at the signature box pasted below a wall of text. Any Marine with a shred of sanity would've done a double take at the form, as it was basically a death certificate. Taskforce Absolute Justice had the highest mortality rate of any other squad in the Marines.  

"Also please list your height, weight (for the coffin of course), whether you want to be cremated or buried at sea," Amelia said this with a curt smile. Her bright violet eyes, however, said something else entirely... 

_Run away now while you still can_. 

There would be no running away of course. Several hours later Garrick was leading the new recruits onto the deck of _*Dark Justice*_. Beyond Lt.'s Forescythe and Pattaya the others were glum faced. A few even looked like they were being marched towards their own personal firing squads. Much to Garrick's surprise, not that many Marines wanted to serve under his command. He actually had to resort to grabbing several grunts by their chicken necks and threatening them to join. 

Garrick swept his cannon like arms across the sprawling deck of the massive Buster Call warship, a ship that could accommodate more then 200 Marines at any one time.  *"Welcome to the Dark Justice!"*  he said, beaming with pride. *"You've joined us at just the right time. It looks like those old farts at HQ finally grew some balls and decided to send some real Marines to deal with a certain problem." *

"What problem is that sir?" asked one of the new recruits asked meakly, a fellow with black spectacles.  

Garrick glared at the nerdy looking fuck and made a mental note to put him on toilet scrubbing duty. *"We're going after the Makaosu,"* Garrick said ominously.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Semmy Pirates
> "Grand Line" - Gecko Island*​
> As Tengu said that his condition didn't occur because of Betty Semmy looked deeper in to Tengu's eyes. And even though a regular human couldn't tell Semmy was a tad confused, but after a few seconds the confusion was replaced with admiration. This guy was blind and was a swordsman? That must have took some hellish training. "*Oh!*"
> 
> ...



Tengu wasn't surprised to hear that Semmy was a pirate. In this age of dreams it seemed that everyone had grand ambitions of sailing the high seas, some for fame and fortune, others for simple freedom and adventure. He too was once a member of a pirate crew, with his own bounty even (he had no idea what it was since such things didn't interest him). He had also been invited on more then one occasion to join other pirate crews. Hornet immediately sprung to mind, the gregarious captain of the Bro Pirates. 

Since leaving his last crew Tengu had styled himself a lone wolf, preferring to travel the seas alone. Then he met a nurse who made him an offer he couldn't refuse. Ever since Tengu had served as the protector of the _Good Samaritan_. Tengu considered Semmy's proposal as he tied the crimson blindfold back around his eyes. It was tempting, and he might even be to able travel faster with the panda, and thus meet Seken Jouken sooner rather then later. 

"Well..." 

He couldn't see her but Tengu could feel Betty staring fixedly at him nonetheless. Her heart beat had quickened slightly. He was suddenly reminded of all the friends he had made among the staff of the _Good Samaritan_. Not to mention the oath that he swore, to protect them as long as they were on their mission of mercy in the Grand Line. Then there was her of course. 

"My place is here with these people. This is more then just a job for me now. The _Good Samaritan_ is my home."  

"Thank goodness," Betty said with mock relief. "Finding a new meathead bodyguard would definitely be a hassle." She said this teasingly but Tengu could still hear a true sense of relief in her voice. 

He patted Semmy on the shoulder and stood up. "I'm sure you'll find some worthy crew members."

"Now if you'll excuse me I'm going to get some shut eye."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 25, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
Semmy looked on as Tengu denied his invitation. So it was true, blind people were immune to the charm of pandas. Interesting... But the large animal didn't dwell on it too long as he saw Tengu stand up and say that he was gonna go for a nap or something. "*Oh... Alright. We'll talk later. Maybe we'll get to smoke some weed!*" Turning his attention towards Betty the panda kinda tilted his head and took a closer look.

"*Miss Betty-chan. Miss?*" Getting the attention of the petite human Semmy made sure that no one was watching and after a second or two asked whispering. "*Do you need to do any more tests on me? Oh and can I get another lollipop? They are sooo good.*" It was weird that Betty seemed so comfortable around Semmy that because of it he too relaxed a little. Whatever the reply from Betty may be Semmy added after. "*Oh and don't worry I'll protect you guys. We're friends now.*" Even though one could make the argument that Semmy was getting payed to do it, he still wanted to make sure these nice people didn't suffer any harm. Yeah Semmy was a weird pirate, there was no argument there.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 25, 2011)

Shaw spend his days making food for the crew, as well as talking to Tiana, making her feel welcomed, seeing as the others whre usually busy with training or feeling sorry for themselves.

He had calmed down now, and his usual tendancy to talk had returned. With interests.
And he knew Mari was alive. They made sure of it before they left. And if she was still alive, he had nothing to fear. Mari was strong.

A few days before the boat was done, Shaw found Tiana in the forest, picking different flowers and herbs. 

*"I never really asked you..why did you deside to join us?" *he asked her, looking another way, as not to seem too eager. *"I must admit that I am beginning to care for these bastards. But I am capable of taking a few hits, both mentally and physically, so their tough apparance ain't scaring me."* he joked, picking up a few tasty muchrooms. *"And I can see that some of them have issues, making me only care more for them. Tsh..I always do this..care for everybody, even though they stab you in the back and throw you into the wolves. Not that I blame them, I can be too passionate sometimes, and that includes anger.."* he trailed of, and noticed that Tiana looked at him with a confused look. *"Sorry. I get carried away sometimes."* he smiled, scratching the back of his head in embarassment.

*"They will leave me, they all do.."* his expression changed. An incredible sadness creeped over him. *"Exept Mari.."
*
A few days later, the ship was done, and Shaw was standing by the boat with the rest, frying some shrimps he had cought earlier that day. *"Shrimps are ready."*


----------



## Gaja (Sep 25, 2011)

*Lieutenant Pattaya Godsend - TFAJ
"Grand Line" - Marineford*​
Standing at 6'4'', and looking like a superhero out of a comic book Pattaya was an impressive sight to behold to most people. However right now he wasn't the impressive looking one as two giant men stood close to him, Zane Garrick standing at 9' and Kenneth Forescythe at 7'9''. Pattaya saw that the commanding officer of the ship wasn't impressed with him, but he wasn't here to impress him. One thing he would have to ask someone though. Where are all these giants coming out of? First his very own grandfather Blake Godsend, then the Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong, Admiral Kurokarasu and now these two? What in the world did they eat, because Pattaya wanted some of it.

Seconds later a rather cute girl walked up to the young Godsend family member, and Pattaya cracked a smile. Now impressing her, he wouldn't mind, though as he was offered the piece of paper Pattaya kinda forgot to read it. He had to wonder how old this girl was. Because if she was younger then him, he would probably stay away. He didn't want any problems like that time...

But moving on, as Amelia offered a piece of paper to Pattaya, the young man just took it and signed it. Fuck it, what could it possibly be that could shock him. "Here you go sir. Just sign right here," Pattaya signed with a smile _"Pattaya Godsend"_ and looked around, why was the mood here so dark? Who was that giant guy anyway?

But before he could actually ask that question Pattaya was once again asked by Amelia to give some information about his height, weight and burial wishes. "Um, I'm 6'4'', about 200 pounds. And I'd like to be buried at sea rather then cremated." And that was it, of course he didn't get the hint that he should run and leave Zane Garrick behind. He figured this would be another fun ride where he would get to fight criminals, beat them up, get paid and get drunk.

Speaking of getting drunk the young Marine was told that all the formalities were done and that he was to report in a couple of hours in front of the _*Dark Justice*_ and that until then he should use his free time, whatever the hell that meant. So once again speaking of getting drunk, Pattaya went ahead and bought like a dozen barrels of alcohol. Along with that he got all of his stuff ready and actually considered going fishing, but opted to take a nap until their hulking new leader showed up.

A couple hours later though you could see Zane Garrick board the _*Dark Justice*_, followed by three senior officers, one of which was the nice female officer that welcomed Pattaya. The Godsend boy had by far the most luggage, though in all fairness most of it was alcohol, so once on board Pattaya looked at the massive ship. He wasn't on board a real war ship since his 6th birthday when grandpa took one and went for a ride with him to Sabaondy. Ohhh those memories...

But before Pattaya could actually go and check his room out their commanding officer, the Hero of the Marines, made it known that they had a mission. And apparently it was to apprehend the Makaosu, whatever the hell they were. Well Pattaya loved fighting, so this sounded like a good time. "Ai ai sir! Let's get those Makaosu fuckers..." Though what the Lieutenant did next could potentially get him in to trouble. He simply walked over and opened one of his barrels filled with alcohol and walked over to Kenneth. Holding the barrel with both arms as to not spill anything Pattaya spoke up. "Yo! Big guy! Care for a drink? I got a question for you. You and our fearless leader over there are huuuuge~... So how'd you get so big?" Offering the barrel to the giant person standing close to him Pattaya had no idea that Kenneth and he were in fact quite similar when it came to their personalities.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: Double Trouble*
Clemens and her mirror doppelganger stared at each other with equal abject fascination. It was exactly like looking into a mirror. No, she amended, not quite. There were subtle differences. It was mainly in her eyes, the naked malice and cruelty that dwelt there. Then she noticed the blood, and Sendo's severed head lying on the floor. Clemens stifled a cry. Where they too late? She saw another Sendo stooped before the man who she assumed was this Prince Vergil everyone had been going about. Clemens breathed a sigh of relief as she eyed this Sendo. She smiled. He was their Sendo. 

Suddenly she felt Braska's anger reach a boiling point, making the air itself heavy around him. Clemens knew what would come next. Thankfully though he also gave her a warning. She dove away and disappeared through a mirror as he let loose a tremendous slash that filled up the room.

Clemens doppelganger, Captain Beverly, formed a giant curved mirror in her path that absorbed the slash wave directly in front of her. She cursed aloud as pieces of the ceiling caved in around her, and formed dozens of floating mirrors to capture as much of the falling debris as possible. Her first target was going to be her double, who she naturally assumed would be the biggest threat. The Knight seemed to be the strongest one however. Without a thought she sprinted into the mirror at soru speed. An instant later she dropped out of a mirror hovering high over Braska's head and whipped her right leg about with tremendous speed. Unlike the Clemens that Braska knew, this Clemens had stayed on the with the Marines and completed her rokushiki training, even excelled at it. Devoid of any such emotions as compassion and guilt to hold her back, and nothing but raw ambition motivating her, this Clemens had achieved far greater heights of power.  

*"Rankyaku Ballestra!"* 

A looping whirlwind slash flew towards Braska. The knight caught sight of it and came about with his broadsword, generating a streaking slash wave of his own. The two attacks collided and exploded in mid air. As the debris cloud dissipated she was gone. Captain Beverly melted out of a mirror in front of Braska, her arms folded casually across her chest, a sneer of hatred on her face. This was supposed to her moment to shine yet again and impress the royal family, but this fool had spoiled all that. 

*"I don't know who the fuck you are tin man, but you picked the wrong party to crash!"* she snarled. *"After I'm done with you I'm gonna kill that bitch who's masquerading as me!"* She had to admit that she liked this guys style though. He clearly wasn't holding back. Neither would she. Her eyes exploded with green luminosity. Five diamond shaped mirrors materialized around her, floating over her head in a circle. 

*"Scatter!"* she commanded.

The mirrors exploded into a shower of minute glass shards. They were almost invisible to the naked eye, save for the way they reflected the light, causing them to shimmer like a diamond swarm. This was her ultimate technique, thousands of tiny glass shards that could rip a mans flesh like a meat grinder in a matter of seconds. With a wave of her hands she sent the glass particle swarm streaming towards Braska in a giant wave.  

*"DIE!"* 

Meanwhile, Clemens, the good old fashioned one, used the distraction to warp towards Sendo. A mirror appeared under the unsuspecting man, causing him to free fall through it. A second later he and Clemens dropped out of another mirror located slightly away from the debris field. Clemens produced a set of seastone keys from the pocket of her Marine trenchcoat. 

"Sorry for cutting it close," she told him, before quickly freeing him of his bonds.


----------



## Cooli (Sep 25, 2011)

A rather young man was standing at the top of a tower, gazing out into the distance. The sky was clear, and the sun was bright, giving the city a golden shine. Magnificent. As time went by, he continued to enjoy the the flow of wind around him.

It was soon late evening, and the once golden tint of the city was now a darkened orange. The once busy streets were now starting to quiet down. Not much longer now. he reached into his pocket and pulled out a loaf of bread. As he did, a rather large falcon landed on his shoulder. He ripped off a small piece and held it up to the bird, and then took a bite out of the larger piece.

The sky was dark now, and the streets had been empty for a long time now. It was well into the night before something began to stir again. The young man pressed his finger against his ear They're here. there were 3 large SUVs and a long limo that stopped in front of one if the empty warehouses. The doors opened, and some well dressed men got out. 20 body guards and their boss. 2 of the guards remained outside. soon after the other 18 men went into the building, another, single car showed up. It stopped, and a man with a briefcase got out. The target has arrived. Are you ready? . . . Good. after the man with the briefcase had been frisked and entered the building, the young man on the tower stood and stretched. Guess it's time to get to work. he then lept over the side of the side of the tower, jumping and swinging his way down the scaffolding. He landed right in front of the two guards outside with a perfect dismount.

"H-Hey!? Who are you!?" one of the guards yelled as they both reached for their guns. "Leave now, and we might let you live!"

I'm sorry, but there's something inside I need. the young man simply smiled. With great speed and agility, he lunged for one of the guards.

*POW* *POW*

"What are those idiots doing?" a well dressed man in a white suit, obviously the boss, motioned towards one of his men to go check it out. As he opened the door and looked out, he saw both men on the unconscious against the building "What the..." the guard was about to call out to the others, but the young man had swung down from above the door, and kicked him in the face.

"What the hell!? Who the hell are you!?" the man in white screamed

Who me? I'm just your friendly neighborhood spy... he smiled And I'll be taking that now. he said as he pointed to the briefcase.

"Haha! You must have a death wish!" the man in white raised his hand, and all his men raised their guns and aimed at the intruder. "Fire!!!"


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Sep 25, 2011)

A young woman walked leisurely down the alleyways wearing a hooded black sleeveless cloak until she comes within range of the target building. With her target in sight she swiftly moves from shadow to shadow to hide from anybody who may be on guard. Seeing a window in the back of the building, she jumped up and off the wall of the adjacent building and onto the windowsill. No guards? Pathetic. She quickly and easily opened the window and slipped silently inside.

She moved through the halls without making a sound, her hands hovering above the knives on her hips. She heard footsteps and saw a shadow moving from around the corner in front of her and without stopping, she shot around the edge and landed a punch on the guard’s nose. The man fell to the hard floor with a thump, blood seeping out of his now broken nose as she moved on. She didn’t bother concealing him, it was a one way hallway and anybody she came across wouldn’t be conscious long enough to get out a warning.

After blowing through a few more guards, she came across the main entrance, quickly sinking into the shadows so she wouldn’t be noticed. Not long after reaching the main entrance, the young woman heard her partner’s voice in her ear and responded with a silent, Affirmative. Shortly after her response, a well dressed man in a white suit entered and they closed the doors. It didn’t take very long before she heard something outside and the man in the suit ordered a guard to check up on the outside guards. The young woman smiled as an agile young man landed a kick on the guard’s face.

The man in the suit screamed at the young man and he calmly replied causing the man in the suit to laugh and order his men to fire. The young woman had already sent out her daggers by the time the well-dressed man had screamed, so the order fell upon useless ears as the man’s guards fell to the ground, the young woman’s knives sticking out of their backs. She moved swiftly and before her target could react, she already had one of her daggers pressed against his back. I suggest you give the man what he wants, I’m very impatient.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Semmy Pirates...*
Betty watched as Tengu exited the medical tent. For a second there she really thought he was going to take up the panda's offer. It had brought out a sense of unease in her that she hadn't expected. Another unexpected emotion quickly followed as Tengu had reaffirmed his role as protector of the crew of the _Good Samaritan_, relief. She wasn't sure why that should be but quickly cast aside these thoughts.

She chuckled as Semmy asked her for another lollipop. How could anyone refuse that cute furry face. "Sure, but don't eat too many. You don't want to get cavities," she said teasingly. After giving Semmy a quick tour of the huge hospital ship and showing him to his quarters, Betty retired to her own. 

Stacks of books and papers were scattered about the desk. The small mountain of coffee cups in the wastebasket indicated how many all nighters she had pulled lately. The annual Physicians Certification Exam was coming up soon. Betty had no doubt that she would pass with flying colors, and when she did she would be a full fledged doctor.  She yawned and put on another pot of coffee. It was going be another all nighter. If she knew what was to come she might've opted for some extra sleep. 

_Ten years ago...
The island was dead. Even from the deck of the Good Samaritan the smell of decay was rife in the air. A bespectacled young man with unruly brown hair suddenly retched over the railing. 

*James "Jim" Hawkins
First year medical student
Future World Government Scientist/Future Phoenix Pirate *

Doctor Clover stared at him reproachfully. Hawkins turned back and shrugged at the elder chief medical officer. "What? It's a foul smell," he said defensively. 

"What you smell is death, and it our duty to combat death with all the skills and knowledge that we have at our disposal. Get used to it young man." 

"Whatever. As long as I don't have to set foot on that island," Hawkins mumbled back. He stared uneasily at the multiple  plumes of black smoke that drifted from the many towns located deep in the interior of the island. That was where they were burning the bodies.The scouts reported that an incredibly virulent plague had eradicated all life on the island. Nothing was left alive. 

"Why are we even here? This place is dead. Let the Marines handle the corpse disposal." 

"There may still be survivors." 

Hawkins cast the older man an incredulous stare. "Yeah...right." 

*"We've found a survivor!" *

An orderly came running towards Doctor Clover, nearly out of breath. "We just received word from the scouting party sir. They found someone." 

"I think you're smoking something pal because there's no way that-" 

Clover brushed him aside. One steely eyed glare was all it took to shut the young medical student up. Hawkins rolled his eyes and crossed his arms with an indignant expression. 

"Please continue," Clover told the orderly. 

"It's a little girl. She was hiding in the closet of a house. All they could get out of her was her name...Betty."_


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 25, 2011)

Green cloak pirates-

"I'm really tired of waiting!!!" Rex shouts down to the crew, he'd been waiting for the rest of them to show up so he can get the ship on the move. "Now then, you! explain to me how the ship works again!" He shouts to Midori. "It's got a special engine in it now, if you can get Kimchi and Ral to work the motor we can get out of the calm belt with no worry of being detected by the sea kings. I've coated the propeller blade with sea stone, they wont even notice. But it will require Ral to start the engine and Kimchi to steer the ship, the force will be a little too much strain for a normal member of the crew." 

Rex nodded. "Right... right..." "You didn't understand a single thing did you?" "Rex at all!" Midori sighed and adjusted her hair... just what had she gotten herself into... "COME ON HURRY IT UP EVERYNONE!!! I WANNA LEAVE!!!!"

____________________

*The Jolly Rodgers*

The crew slowly watched as their ship is pulled closer and closer to the whirlpool. "Come on! Turn the helm!" Joseph Shouts, everyone pulling on the wheel but no one able to budge it. "The currents too strong!" Roboman shouts, "We're going to be taken into the ocean at this right!" Joseph looks over the ocean and stands in silence. "So, then this is how it ends hmm?" He smirked. "I'll not die without a fight!!!!!" The pirate captain grabs the helm and begins to turn it on his own. "NNNGGGHHH!!!!" he pulls on it hard enough to rip the wheel off its post. "Uhhh.... Wellp... it was nice knowing you all!!!!" The crew scream as they are taken into the current of the whirpool, sent into a deathspin towards the bottom....


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green cloak pirates-
> 
> "I'm really tired of waiting!!!" Rex shouts down to the crew, he'd been waiting for the rest of them to show up so he can get the ship on the move. "Now then, you! explain to me how the ship works again!" He shouts to Midori. "It's got a special engine in it now, if you can get Kimchi and Ral to work the motor we can get out of the calm belt with no worry of being detected by the sea kings. I've coated the propeller blade with sea stone, they wont even notice. But it will require Ral to start the engine and Kimchi to steer the ship, the force will be a little too much strain for a normal member of the crew."
> 
> Rex nodded. "Right... right..." "You didn't understand a single thing did you?" "Rex at all!" Midori sighed and adjusted her hair... just what had she gotten herself into... "COME ON HURRY IT UP EVERYNONE!!! I WANNA LEAVE!!!!"


*Green cloaks*

Ral was already on board, he said before that they should hurry and now Rex was saying the same, he didn?t manage to hear how they were planning on use him and the little fishman as the ones who would move the ship."What the heck are ya doing!? let?s go go go go!!!"he said all excited, appearing already on the ship, next to him Kimchi. A couple of bandages around the wrists of the fruit user and a small band aid on his left cheek, apparently and strangely he burned himself a little while training.

"Oh man, who isn?t here yet? I wanna get out of here already!!!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 25, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks*
> 
> Ral was already on board, he said before that they should hurry and now Rex was saying the same, he didn?t manage to hear how they were planning on use him and the little fishman as the ones who would move the ship."What the heck are ya doing!? let?s go go go go!!!"he said all excited, appearing already on the ship, next to him Kimchi. A couple of bandages around the wrists of the fruit user and a small band aid on his left cheek, apparently and strangely he burned himself a little while training.
> 
> "Oh man, who isn?t here yet? I wanna get out of here already!!!"



?I happen to not be here yet.? Tommy walked out of the forest, quite a bit of smoke coming from behind him, and some obviously damaged trees, although not every single one of them was completed destroyed. Tommy smirked as he looked over his new weapon, Midori had explained to him how it worked upon completion, the first two prongs happened to be able to generate a special electrical charge via a special weight and magnet system inside of the weapon which generates a constant electrical charge. The third prong happened to have a few holes in it, this allows it to absorb water from any source including condensation, and store in a special collector which only allows the electricity and water to mix when the users so wishes it to be mixed. Tommy twirled the weapon around, and allowed an electric current to flow out of it, nearly hitting Ral in the face even with the distance between them and the top of the ship, although Ral managed to dodge it in time, ?With this I can finally catch up to those monstrous bastards.?

?Oi!? Ral shouts, ?Why the hell are you attacking me and the ship with that thing for?!? Tommy looked at him having been unaware that he nearly hit Ral in the face which caused him to laugh.

?Sorry about that, Ral, I'm still getting used to how this thing works.? Tommy grinned as he looked at the weapon, it looked much cooler than his other weapon, with the staff having a dark blue color rather than the grey color his previous staff had, and it looked more like a trident to him than the previous weapon did, ?I'm still in awe over how awesome this thing is.? Tommy blinked for a second, ?In awe?? Tommy smirked, ?I got it, I'll call this weapon ?Shock and Awe!"? Tommy looked up at the newly completed ship having noticed it for the first time, he had to admit he was impressed with the amount of changes Rex and Alex accomplished along with a little help from Midori, ?Great job with the ship guys!? Tommy yelled up to Rex, ?Just let me get my stuff and I'll be right on board!?

Tommy walked over to his bag which had been left in the same place he put it down, "I still can't believe how strong Kimichi is." Tommy first remembered the time that Kimichi felled all of those trees in one swoop, although he said nothing about it because he didn't want to fluster the Fishman with flattery, and then later on while training in the water, they ate nothing except fish for an entire week because of Kimichi's training, he even managed to catch a giant shark, "I guess it's true what they say, big things come in small packages."


----------



## MFNB (Sep 26, 2011)

Adela perked as the Captain wandered back above deck only to mentioned traveling to the nearest island. 

"Well if you are really going for the closest island to us then I'm pretty sure that would be Etebos Island. Or at least that was the island I stopped by before I finally found you, Captain..." She let out as she moved to put her a hand on her hip. Then she paused, her black eyes glancing from Vissik to Chalcedony and then back to Vissik.

"Would that work?"


----------



## Franky (Sep 26, 2011)

*Vissik Foehn​*
Vissik scratched his chin briefly as Adela suggested they go to Etabos Island. "Yes, I do believe I've heard of that one... an island separated into North and South Etabos by the island's natural features..." Vissik spoke, accessing his knowledge he'd gained over the past few years, "I suppose that WOULD be the closest island... Let's go, we'll sail to South Etabos by nightfall!"

Vissik strode straight away to the helm of the ship and activated the paddle wheel once again, spinning the steering wheel and shifting the course of the ship towards Etabos island, and isle Vissik himself had visited before, but had left unscratched. The boat sped along as the hidden paddle slapped the water and pushed the boat along. The wind blew through Vissik's ruffling hair as he perched his hat upon one of the rails and slung his cane over his elbow.

_"I just hope someone on that island can cure my disease..."_ Vissik thought to himself, a slightly grim expression escaping his tight-sealed lips.


----------



## Franky (Sep 26, 2011)

*Bartholomew Demetrius III​*
Bartholomew, or Sam rather, was fighting the dirty, filthy pirates just as the island began to shift and move on its own. As Sam slammed his heel into the jaw of a nearby pirate, a strange young man flew into the air above him. "Hmmm?! Who is that butterfly!" Sam wondered with a sparkle in his eye.

Just as suddenly as he'd appeared, he flew straight down at Sam, who assumed a fighting position but stopped himself as the boy didn't seem to be attacking but rather he lifted Sam into the sky and over the rising island wall, along with some other nice-looking fellow. "Put me down you heathen!"

Before Sam knew it, he was with a small group of people, who seemed to be working together. As he looked around, he realized that they were in some weird underground city that must have sunken beneath the island ages and ages ago. The buildings were all cracked and riddled with moss and other growth.

"Where have you brought me, Fly-Boy?!" Sam exclaimed, smacking the young man on the back of the head playfully.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 26, 2011)

*Chalcedony*

Chalcedony looked at Vissik's face after the hypnosis disappeared. He could see it now, the new lines in his face that hadn't been there, the slightly miserable expression of his captain. He kept a polite smile on his face, just because Vissik had told him not to worry Adela. But the realization that his captain, Vissik Foehn, he who had always seemed invulnerable to anything affecting normal humans, had fallen ill, and gravely was quite a shock. Vissik's glassy expression betrayed that he was even using his own Devil Fruit to keep himself in action. 

Chalcedony did a small bow at Vissik's turned back, a small show of respect for the man who kept on going with a disease like that, then moved to the prow of the new ship they had commandeered. It hadn't quite started out like he had wanted it to, but he was back with Vissik, and he didn't like to think in a negative way. They would find a doctor, and a damn good one, and they would persuade him to cure the captain. There was no other option. Chalcedony refused to believe his years of training were for a short adventure only with the man he had come to trust as a great friend.

Thus, the negative thoughts disappeared. Chalcedony looked out over the sea and thought back to the time of the Chaos Mind, the perfectly adventurous wreaking of havoc. The sky was as blue as the ocean, and despite the hard news on return, it was a good day to Chalcedony. The start of a new period of life, another adventure to be had. He smiled genuinely once more and turned around. Adela was still standing around the deck, seemingly a bit confused as to the life on the sea. Sometimes there wasn't much to do. 

"Adela, dear, would you come over and talk with me for a bit?"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 26, 2011)

The Green Cloak Pirates-

The crew was finally able to set sail out of the calm belt. The goal was to head to the grandline, though there was a minor problem. "We are currently unsure of which  part of the grandline we'll be entering." Rex coughs. "... what?" The crew look at him, slightly confused. "Well see, normally entering the grandline, you go in through the reverse mountain.. meaning you start at the beginning, we may end up in the new world or we may end up in the grand line.. we're not entirely sure as of right now." Rex and Alex rub the backs of their heads, they really messed up on this one....


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

Ral stayed in silence for a while after hearing the excessively informative announce that Rex made. They were supposed to enter the grand line and keep going on their journey, but now the captain was saying that there was the probability to end up in the new world from the very beginning. Ral was not the brightest guy in the crew but he was aware of what the new world was supposed to be like... a feeling of excitement running through his body thinking in all the strong opponents, beautiful chicks and exciting adventures that could come.

From one moment to another his body got involved in red/orange flames while his eyes were shining, making the rest of the crew to get away from him though it didn?t last long enough, he was an idiot but not the kind of idiot who would like to lose his life. Immediately the fire faded away as his expression became calm"Then it means that there is the chance of us being killed soon immediately after entering teh new sea" he said, closing his eyes he started to walk away"_Oh well, if that?s how it has to be i have no problem"_he said with a careless tone of voice but after some moments he returned rushing and stopped in front of Rex and Alex, his eyes completely white showing that he was pissed.

"You fools, what the hell does that mean? as if I would say that!!!"he shouted in their faces"Dammit If Tiana, Midori or I die I will curse you two for the rest of your lives!!!" .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 27, 2011)

_*The Phoenix Pirates...*_
Rose had the most important job of all, making sure they'd have the food necessary for the trip ahead. All the basic food groups were now covered thanks to her feverish search, four hundred chocolate bars (half of which were already melted), two hundred lollipops, three hundred licorice sticks, and two hundred peaches. As for other less important things like water, meat, and vegetables, well she was sure they could find those on the way. 

She sat cross legged atop the barrel of the giant cannon as the others dragged it down the mountainside, urging them on to move faster. As they settled the cannon into place the next task was backing the ship up into proper alignment. Hawkins appeared from below deck, looking rather pale faced. When he saw the giant cannon his eyes nearly bugged out from beneath his gold rim spectacles. "I guess I've been out for awhile," he muttered under her breath. Rose cocked her head to the side and stared at him curiously. 

"You okay?"  

Hawkins nodded. "Yeah, I just had a bug or something. I'm better now." 

"Great!" Rose exclaimed and punched playfully him in the shoulder. "I'm gonna need your help." 

"Yeah?" Hawkins asked, rubbing his shoulder, and not really wanting to know what her idea of help entailed. 

"Your power. You can copy stuff. What do you call it...uh...mime?" 

"Mimic?"

"That's it! I'm gonna need to you to help me add more bubble power!" 

Hawkins frowned slightly. _Bubble power?_ He didn't like the sound of that. He stared again at the mouth of the huge cannon. 

"This is nuts..."


----------



## Gaja (Sep 27, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" - Gecko Island*​ 
On board the "_Good Samaritan_" Semmy strolled through the isles and greeted people that he encountered. Of course most people had a harder time adjusting to his presence then Betty and Tengu did. After all he was a bear, and bears ate people right, correct? Actually a young physician walked up to Semmy and hesitantly asked that very question. In the newspaper he read about the vicious panda pirate with a bounty of almost 30 million, who was known as a vicious and dangerous animal, who oh by the way ate people. Semmy's reply to that accusation was. "*Oh no no no no. No no no no no that is very incorrect. I've never ate a human in my life, that is those sneaky Marines spreading disinformation around. Believe me, pleaseee believe meee!*" As a bit of comedy was involved the young human smiled and raised his hands in front of him. "Hey I believe you. Hahaha." Coming to the conclusion that Semmy wasn't so bad the young man actually had a nice talk with the panda.

He was curious how a panda developed in such a way. It was really incredible to a normal human, a panda learning how to walk on his back feet, learning martial arts and perhaps most impressively was the fact that Semmy learned how to talk. At this point of his life Semmy seemed like a wild friend, smoking weed, beating up bandits, and just being a cool guy the young doctor was actually feeling pretty safe to have Tengu and him on board. The way things were going it seemed like helping the people of this island and curing them wouldn't be just a dream, despite the recent problems they had. Semmy walked to the port side of the "_Good Samaritan_" and leaned against the railing. The ocean in front of him was so vast and filled with so many interesting people, surely he'd find someone else who'd travel with him. It was a shame really that Tengu didn't want to travel, or at least couldn't because of his obligation towards Betty and co... Speaking of Betty, she too was super nice, and as friendly as a human ever was to Semmy.

Well she had competition in the Marine Serena Butler, Marie Antoinette and Semmy's original 'owner' but the panda couldn't deny it. He liked her as well, despite the giant syringe thing that happened hours ago. Night fell while the panda observed the soft waves that hit the hull of the ship, so eventually Semmy started contemplating smoking some weed, some fine medical weed that one of the fine doctors from the "_Good Samaritan_" hooked him up with. "*Haha god bless medicine.*" Reaching in to his pocket Semmy was looking for a lighter, while he held the weed with his other paw. 

Though what happened next stopped him in his tracks, a woman's scream reached his ears, it was no doubt coming from the camp. So the large panda immediatelly started sprinting towards the other side of the ship. And even though the space was narrow Semmy had made it to the other side of the ship in seconds, coming to a halt and searching for the source of the screams. A few seconds later he picked up on where another scream came from and in a soft voice spoke as he bent in his knees. "*Soru.*"

His body vanished and with amazing speed moved towards the spot. Luckily Semmy's natural instincts were far above that of a regular human, he just hoped that he wouldn't be too late. His large frame appeared near a tent and the panda grabbed the cloth and ripped it open, ready to do battle. What he saw though was a nurse, bent over a table and a local dude with her.

Angry that he reacted for nothing Semmy pointed at the guy. "*What are you doing to that nurse!?! Hentai?*" The man turned around and looked at Semmy, a knife in his hand. "Get away from here or I'll kill you too!" Semmy smirked. "*You and what army?*" But suddenly knives started ripping the other side of the tent as more and more locals appeared. Semmy blinked behind his shades at the sight. Wait, weren't these guys getting help from Betty and the rest?

He didn't have time for questions though as he saw the local raise the knife and go for a stab, his eyes closing as he did so. "*Soru!*" Going forward with the best speed he could muster Semmy threw his fist forward in an attempt to rescue the poor, half naked, nurse. "*Kuma Ken!*" The animal's massive fist connected with the body of the local and sent him flying in to the angry and obviously crazy pack of locals. The young nurse fell to her knees, with tears in her eyes and looked at Semmy. She didn't say a word, as Semmy raised both his fist and invited the madmen to a dance. "*I have no idea what you guys are up to. But let's dance...*"


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2011)

Cooli said:


> As Masar fled, Kite was right on his tail *First Boom!* He said as he tossed a lit stick of dynamite back at Kite. But Kite wasn't afraid. She slashed through the stick of dynamite and continued forward as it exploded behind her. Cyclone Swirl! Two air blades came spiraling towards Masar, which he narrowly dodged *Ooo... Scary.* he said sarcastically, as he prepared more sticks of dynamite.


*
"Second Boom!" *The dynamites were spread more out, making it harder for Kite to defend against them. Kite was blown into the brick wall, and lay there. *"What, that's all? I thought  you would be more of a-"* he was cut of, as he feel his left leg being pierced by a blade. Before he could counter, Kite was already a few steps back. *"Pft! Coward.. Pretending to be knocked out.."* he said with a snarl.

*"THIRD BOOM!"* he yelled, throwing ten sticks of dynamite at her.



> Bronto preferred a head on attack, as he welcomed his oncoming opponents. *Tensho Strike!* Strength Amp! Parrot and Bronto both connected with strong punches to ech others faces. *Sheshe. Nice, but not good enough.* Bronto quickly grabbed Parrot by his arm and flung him over his back, slamming him into the ground. Guurroow!!! Pratchard let out as he rushed Bronto. Bronto was pushed back a bit as the two locked hands. *You're pretty strong as well.* he smiled But are you strong enough!? He yelled as he started to overpower Pratchard.



"Biggur Hybrid!" Pratchard yelled out, turning himself into a hybrid between a human and a panther, only bigger then before. With little struggle, Bronto was thrown several feet into the air, landing on his feet on top of a container.

*"Sheshesheshe! Not bad. But my boss is a zoan as well, so I know your weakness in that mode! Tensho Slice! Seven Body!"* he yelled with a grin,  throwing sevven sharp knives towards Pratchard.



> Dogar was showing obvious signs of detest for being paired up with Snipe as an opponent. _"Why? Why did it have to be her?"_ he thought to himself as he dodged Snipe's arrows. _"If it were one of the guys, I would have flattened them by now. But...not only is my opponent female, her looks are almost on par with my own! To lay a scratch on her would be a shame. However..."_ he rubbed his hand through his hair as a smirk grew on his face *Only I can be the best looking in the world!* by kicking the ground extremely hard, Dogar was able to close the distance between him and Snipe at a blinding speed *Massive Side!* He yelled as he delivered a strong kick to the side of Snipe. Snipe used her bow to block the kick, but the force was enough to send her flying backwards.



*"Soru!"* he said, dissapearing from sight, and appearing right in front of Snipe. *"Demon Front!"*


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Green Cloak Pirates-
> 
> The crew was finally able to set sail out of the calm belt. The goal was to head to the grandline, though there was a minor problem. "We are currently unsure of which  part of the grandline we'll be entering." Rex coughs. "... what?" The crew look at him, slightly confused. "Well see, normally entering the grandline, you go in through the reverse mountain.. meaning you start at the beginning, we may end up in the new world or we may end up in the grand line.. we're not entirely sure as of right now." Rex and Alex rub the backs of their heads, they really messed up on this one....





luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks*
> 
> Ral stayed in silence for a while after hearing the excessively  informative announce that Rex made. They were supposed to enter the  grand line and keep going on their journey, but now the captain was  saying that there was the probability to end up in the new world from  the very beginning. Ral was not the brightest guy in the crew but he was  aware of what the new world was supposed to be like... a feeling of  excitement running through his body thinking in all the strong  opponents, beautiful chicks and exciting adventures that could come.
> 
> ...



Tommy listened to the crew as they talked, Rex was the first to speak up, mentioning that they had no idea where they would be entering in the Grand Line since they were headed through the Calm Belt, and that they didn't know if the crew would end up in the New World or the Grand Line, and Tommy closed his eyes with a smirk, “_I already knew as much when they decided to take this method._” Tommy then listened as Ral finally began to speak up, saying that there would be a chance they might end up dying immediately upon entering the new sea, then going completely out of character by saying that if this is the way it has to be he has no problem with it. Tommy had to laugh as he tried to rectify that statement to Rex and Alex, while saying that if he, Midori, or Tiana died he'd curse them for the rest of his life. Tommy let out a sigh as he looked up at the sky, not a cloud in the air nor any wind blowing them along, the ship happened to be moving by itself right now.

“Well then, I guess you have a choice to make Captain.” Tommy said as he sat on the edge of the ship, “You can either leave everything up to chance, and go wherever the wind takes you, so to speak.” Tommy grabbed a chain which connected to his pocket, which pulled out a compass, and he twirled the chain around a little bit, “Or if you wish, you can guarantee that we end up entering the Grand Line as close to the beginning as possible.” Tommy knew it would be easy to change the ship's course, being as there's no ocean current to capture the ship or wind to blow it in a certain direction, the ship was only moving by the person steering it, meaning it would always move in a straight line based on the direction it's facing, all they had to do would be to turn the ship towards Reverse Mountain. Of course the obvious problem would be figuring out where Reverse Mountain was, but for Tommy that shouldn't be too much of an issue, he supposed anyways if he took a guess based on their current heading.

"_Knowing Rex._" Tommy smirked as he thought to himself, "_He'll choose the first option for sure._"


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 27, 2011)

"We'll late the fates guide us." Rex stood up and threw the hood of his cloak over his head. "Continue forward, full speed. Our goal is one piece, winding up in the new world brings us one step closer to that goal!" The ship continues at full speed, blasting past the unsuspecting sea kings as it heads towards an unknown destination. The new world, the grand line, no matter where they wind up, it is sure to be a heavy battle to survive. "I just hope we don't meet a shichibukai." Alex sighs, "Eh? Which one is that again?" "The seven warlords Rex... the pirates that the world government gives the title too.." Rex nods. "Right, right, the pussies." Alex sighed, there was no telling what kind of trouble Rex would get them into if they ran into one of the seven warlords... especially one of the most well known and feared of them... Bricker Bones... The Undead Warrior...


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "We'll late the fates guide us." Rex stood up and threw the hood of his cloak over his head. "Continue forward, full speed. Our goal is one piece, winding up in the new world brings us one step closer to that goal!" The ship continues at full speed, blasting past the unsuspecting sea kings as it heads towards an unknown destination. The new world, the grand line, no matter where they wind up, it is sure to be a heavy battle to survive. "I just hope we don't meet a shichibukai." Alex sighs, "Eh? Which one is that again?" "The seven warlords Rex... the pirates that the world government gives the title too.." Rex nods. "Right, right, the pussies." Alex sighed, there was no telling what kind of trouble Rex would get them into if they ran into one of the seven warlords... especially one of the most well known and feared of them... Bricker Bones... The Undead Warrior...



Shaw was just done storing the shrimps, and walked outside with Rox and the others. He listened to Rex's speech, before talking. 
*
"Shichibukai ey? Let's hope that won't happen anytime soon..."* he joked, using a towel to clean his hands. *"If anyone is hungry, I got some shrimps. Will take a couple of minutes to re-heat. And no stealing from the kitchen! I will make food when you need it, so no stealing!" *he looked towards Ral and Rex. *"Do ya hear? If you want my cooking, you follow my rules when it comes to food. Kapish?"*


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

The red haired guy was kind of lost in the conversation, he knew that both in grand Line and New world were strong people but aside from that he didn?t knew what was a shichibukai."Shichibukai? What?s that? it sounds delicious"the guy said already drooling though alex just sighed and answered again"As I said before, They are the seven warlords. Pirates that the world government gives the title to"the first mate said again hoping that the air-head would get it in one go.

Ral just processed the information before the appearance of a confused expression in his face."pirates? World government?"he said"Why would a pirate be with the world government? that?s weird, they are weirdos for sure"he said at last before listening to Shaw saying something about not stealing food from the kitchen, statement that only made the Blaze Blaze fruit user to get hungry"I want a shrimp!!! one of those big shrimps that have tongs and walk sideways!!"he said though most of them got a sweat drop since what he was asking for wasn?t a shrimp.


----------



## InfIchi (Sep 27, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks*
> 
> The red haired guy was kind of lost in the conversation, he knew that both in grand Line and New world were strong people but aside from that he didn?t knew what was a shichibukai."Shichibukai? What?s that? it sounds delicious"the guy said already drooling though alex just sighed and answered again"As I said before, They are the seven warlords. Pirates that the world government gives the title to"the first mate said again hoping that the air-head would get it in one go.
> 
> Ral just processed the information before the appearance of a confused expression in his face."pirates? World government?"he said"Why would a pirate be with the world government? that?s weird, they are weirdos for sure"he said at last before listening to Shaw saying something about not stealing food from the kitchen, statement that only made the Blaze Blaze fruit user to get hungry"I want a shrimp!!! one of those big shrimps that have tongs and walk sideways!!"he said though most of them got a sweat drop since what he was asking for wasn?t a shrimp.



"Urgh, No, the Shichibukai are seven of the strongest pirates there are! The world government grants them authority to do what they please as long as they give back to the government and follow orders!" "Exactly... Pussies." Rex responds, looking over a compass he had in his hand. "It seems that we're headed in the right direction." He thinks to himself, tucking it away in his shirt pocket. "I don't know who that man was, but he wasn't our uncle... wasn't our godfather, wasn't our aunt mary... I'll figure him out..." 

"Ral that is not a shrimp... That's a lobster." Rex comments, a smug look on his face. "It's a crab..." Alex responds. "That's right! Lobster!" "No, it's a crab..." "Lobster, the greatest of all sea creatures, can grow to be a hundred feet long!" "No... they grow to be a foot long..." "Yes, Lobsters, with their massive claws and iron hides... impossible to eat you see." "I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT ANYMORE!" 

Suddenly however, Kimchi appears on deck, covered in water. "You mean this?" Kimchi held up a massive sea creature,  it's shell was a deep silver, it's claws looked as if they could slice a man in half... The monstrous and dangerous, Armor Skin Crab... Which looked a lot like a lobster... "Yes indeed!  Lobster." "I... I don't even know anymore..." Alex sighed.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

*Kurenai Island
Desperate Situation*

Nadika ran through the village, the heat of the flames around her seared at the very core of her being, however she had no way of putting out the power herself, ?What was that?!? Nadika looked to her right as she saw a flash in the distance, followed by a loud boom from one of the houses as something inside of it exploded, creating an explosion which seemed to spread the fire further, though thankfully not towards the clinic. Many people around the streets seemed to be panicking, however some had already attempted to fight the fire, bringing whatever sources of fresh water they could to the location. Nadika needed to find Wamori and fast, ?Maybe he's already gone to the clinic?!? Nadika could see the clinic in the distance soon enough after a short, and she could confirm that he had in fact surrounded the clinic with a bubble.

?Nadika!? A voice called out, and she looked behind her to see Sakuya rushing in their general direction as well, ?What in the hell happened to this village?!?

?Something about that fireball they shot up earlier.? Nadika shouted back to Sakuya, ?I guess they mixed it like a firework of some sort, only it didn't go high enough into the air for the ashes to cool down before they fell back down on the village!?

?Tch, should have figured it would be something like that.? Sakuya grit her teeth, ?You can never trust a bandit to be better than a pirate by any stretch of the means.? The two girls finally got up towards the clinic, and stopped to catch their breath, the smoke had given them a hell of a hard time breathing on the way there, but it appeared that Wamori was keeping fire contained enough so that it not only didn't hit the clinic, but also refused to spread to the other part of the village around it.

?It looks like this place is safe, good job Wamori!? Nadika praised the Fishman for keeping the clinic safe from harm's way, ?This is our primary defense location against the fire.?

?EVERYONE!? Sakuya yelled at the people she could running trying to escape the fire, she motioned them towards their direction with her hand, ?Get to this side of the village, NOW!? Many people had followed Sakuya's instructions, and started heading towards the area of the village which Wamori had managed to protect by keeping the clinic safe, however anyone could tell by looking that even as vigilant as the Fishman was, the fire would eventually start to spread around the bubble if it continued to grow at it's current rate, ?Shit what the hell are we going to do?!?

?KYAAAH!? A loud scream of a child could be heard, as the child looked up to see a piece of house falling towards him and his parents.

?Oh crap!? The child's father screamed, however before it could fall on them, the piece of rubble suddenly seemed to stop in midair, ?What the??

?*Ryou Ryou no Mi, Light.*? Nadika grit her teeth as she held the piece of burning rubble up, the flames had already started to burn her hand, ?Get outta here!? Nadika yelled at the group.

?You idiot!? Sakuya yelled as she charged forward with her sword, easily cutting the burning piece of rubble into smaller pieces that fell out of Nadika's hand as the family began to run again, ?Are you trying to get your hand taken off?!?

?I had to do something to help them.? Nadika's hand twitched as she looked down at it, the flames had seared her hand considerably, it would probably be a while before she could use it again effectively.

?You're lucky we have a doctor around.? Sakuya huffed, ?Your hand could seriously have been injured for weeks!?

?Sorry about that.? Nadika smiled at the girl, her usual childish smile coming out even though the village happened to be burning around them, ?I guess I'm just an idiot who acts rashly sometimes.?

?Whatever.? Sakuya sighed as she looked around the village, ?We're in for a long rest of the evening at this rate.?​


----------



## Cooli (Sep 28, 2011)

Lord Tyrannous said:


> A young woman walked leisurely down the alleyways wearing a hooded black sleeveless cloak until she comes within range of the target building. With her target in sight she swiftly moves from shadow to shadow to hide from anybody who may be on guard. Seeing a window in the back of the building, she jumped up and off the wall of the adjacent building and onto the windowsill. No guards? Pathetic. She quickly and easily opened the window and slipped silently inside.
> 
> She moved through the halls without making a sound, her hands hovering above the knives on her hips. She heard footsteps and saw a shadow moving from around the corner in front of her and without stopping, she shot around the edge and landed a punch on the guard?s nose. The man fell to the hard floor with a thump, blood seeping out of his now broken nose as she moved on. She didn?t bother concealing him, it was a one way hallway and anybody she came across wouldn?t be conscious long enough to get out a warning.
> 
> ...



"What the...!?" the man in white was in complete shock as the young woman appeared out of nowhere and managed to take out all his men and then hold a knife to his back.

Hey now, I think you overdid it a bit, Isabelle said the young man as he kicked and hunched over a few of the guards with blades in their backs.

What? They're still breathing, aren't they? And what happened to the rule about not using names...Rito? But if she had thrown just a few millimeters to the left, it would have been game over for the guards.

Rito was silent as his lips puckered into his face and drew a blank stare. You forgot didn't you?

I did not! he protested I just felt it wasn't necessary anymore

Isabelle moved from behind the man in white, and was now face to face with Rito Listen, if you're going to make up stupid rules, then you need to follow them! Otherwise, what's the point in making them in the first place!?

Hey! They're my rules! I can choose to obey or disobey them whenever I want!

Not when you're making me follow them! I won't be the only one suffering here! while the two continued bickering, the man in white used the opportunity to to make his way towards one of his unconscious guards, grabbing their gun.

"Hey you little fucks! I'm gonna give you till the count of three to..." his words were cut short as a dagger was flung into his forehead. He foamed at the mouth before falling to the ground.

That's another thing! You're constantly overdoing your take downs!

Oh, am I? she had the blade of one of her daggers pressing near his groin region.

H-Hey!? I-I was just kidding he said as he was sweating bullets and waving his hands furiously. W-What do you say we just finish this job and act like nothing ever happened? Huh, what do you say

*RIP*

Isabelle was in chibi form as her blade made a small cut in Rito's thigh region, leading up to his groin. H-Hey!? Come on! I said I was sorry!!!

Isabelle returned to normal with a sigh, as she removed the blade from Rito. Fine. It would have been too messy anyway. she said as she waved the dagger around and made her way over to the man with the briefcase.

_"Man, I forgot how scary she could be"_ he thought, holding himself while staring at her as she walked away.


----------



## MFNB (Sep 28, 2011)

"Hm? Oh. Yeah sure." Adela answered almost immediately as the other's voice caught her attention. The soft sound of her bare feet patting against the wooden deck as she made her way over to her fellow crew member. 

A soft breeze of wind blowing on her way over and forcing one of her hands up to keep the silken strands out of her face.

That same hand moving to push the hair aside and out of the way as she finally got to the gentleman's side only to have her figure bend forward slightly to lean against the railing of the ship. Her arms resting on the wood, once crossed over the other with both her hands hanging over to dangle freely. The black pearls that were her eyes then forcing her to tilt her head back and up a little to look at the one who had asked for her presence. 

"What's up?"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 28, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *The Jolly Rodgers*
> 
> The crew slowly watched as their ship is pulled closer and closer to the whirlpool. "Come on! Turn the helm!" Joseph Shouts, everyone pulling on the wheel but no one able to budge it. "The currents too strong!" Roboman shouts, "We're going to be taken into the ocean at this right!" Joseph looks over the ocean and stands in silence. "So, then this is how it ends hmm?" He smirked. "I'll not die without a fight!!!!!" The pirate captain grabs the helm and begins to turn it on his own. "NNNGGGHHH!!!!" he pulls on it hard enough to rip the wheel off its post. "Uhhh.... Wellp... it was nice knowing you all!!!!" The crew scream as they are taken into the current of the whirpool, sent into a deathspin towards the bottom....



?WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!? Harvey screams, all he could feel was the ship whirling around, it almost made him feel sick to his stomach. Around and around like he happened to be on a ferris wheel that bugged out and started going really fast, except this happened to be a ferris wheel at the sea, and the spinning around of it happened to mean that he was most likely a DEAD MAN! ?WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH! WE'RE ALL GONNA DIEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!? Harvey screams as he hangs off the side of it for deal life, ?IF I'M GONNA DIE I AT LEAST WANNA SEE WHAT'S AT THE BOTTOM OF THIS STUPID THING!!!!? Harvey nearly loses his grip for a moment, ?NO! I WILL DIE WITH THE SHIP! THIS IS THE PRECIOUS SHIP I JOINED AS A PIRATE! IF I'M DYING IT'S ON THE SPINNING FERRIS WHEEL BOAT OF DEATH!? Harvey looked behind him towards the bottom of the whirlpool, at first he couldn't see anything, however something started to come into view, ?Wait a minute.. I can see something..? Harvey looks down at the bottom as the thing he sees starts to come into view, ?Wait a minute.. THAT'S NOT THE JAWS OF YOG-SOTHOTH I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE AT THE BOTTOM OF A WHIRLPOOL?! BY THE NAME OF THE H.P LOVECRAFT WHAT IN THE WORLD IS THAT?!?

------------------------------------

*Green Cloak Pirates*

?Yeah okay..? Tommy said as he watched Rex  and Alex argue about the Shichibukai. He didn't want to touch upon the  subject because encountering a Shichibukai would mean certain death for  the group beyond a shadow of a doubt. ?_I'll just let you two have that argument in quiet.._? Tommy had his thoughts interrupted by Ral suddenly asking what the Shichibukai are, ?_Most of these idiots set sail without even knowing exactly who or how powerful they are?_?  Tommy smacked his hand over his forehead, if this was the case then the  journey would end up being a ridiculously long one, especially if they  ended up encountering a Shichibukai. ?No, they are-?  Tommy tried to get a word in, however before he could even begin Alex  began explaining exactly what the Shichibukai were to Ral, a group of  Seven Pirates who joined the Royal Government in exchange for freedom to  do whatever they please as long as they serve the Government.  Ral  tried to digest the information, but all that amounted to is that it  happened to be weird for a pirate to be with the World Government.

 Ral mentioned that he wanted a shrimp, but the description of the shrimp he gave ended up being a crab. ?That's a-? Tommy wanted to say it was a crab, but Rex stopped him by saying it ended up being a lobster. ?No it's-?  Tommy went to correct Rex, however Alex ended up doing that for him.  Tommy sighed exasperatedly, he kept getting interrupted from trying to  start a conversation with anyone. Rex and Alex continued arguing about  it being a lobster or crab, until Rex's description became so ridiculous  that even Tommy had to shout unanimously with Alex, ?I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT ANYMORE!?  Kimichi then magically popped up on deck with a creature that happened  to fit the exact description that Rex gave of a Lobster, ?I.. don't.. even..? Tommy's eyes twitched, his frustration boiling to a maximum point, ?AHH I DON'T EVEN CARE ANYMORE!? Tommy yelled with a deep breath as he walked off to some other part of the ship to calm down.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 29, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Semmy, Semmy Pirates
> "Grand Line" - Gecko Island*​
> On board the "_Good Samaritan_" Semmy strolled through the isles and greeted people that he encountered. Of course most people had a harder time adjusting to his presence then Betty and Tengu did. After all he was a bear, and bears ate people right, correct? Actually a young physician walked up to Semmy and hesitantly asked that very question. In the newspaper he read about the vicious panda pirate with a bounty of almost 30 million, who was known as a vicious and dangerous animal, who oh by the way ate people. Semmy's reply to that accusation was. "*Oh no no no no. No no no no no that is very incorrect. I've never ate a human in my life, that is those sneaky Marines spreading disinformation around. Believe me, pleaseee believe meee!*" As a bit of comedy was involved the young human smiled and raised his hands in front of him. "Hey I believe you. Hahaha." Coming to the conclusion that Semmy wasn't so bad the young man actually had a nice talk with the panda.
> 
> ...



Tengu slept soundly on a humble cot, his arms and legs splayed out over the sides. It was a deep sleep, meant to help accelerate the healing processes of his body. Between every snore he would mutter something unintelligible under his breath, sometimes the name of a person or a far off place. The dreams of a man who had never known sight were very different from those of normal people. 

"Betty..." he mumbled, before turning over onto his side. 

The scream awoke him instantly. His lifeless eyes snapped open. In a flash he was out of the cot and grabbing up the crimson steel buster sword that laid against the wall. It took him a matter of seconds to hone in on the source of the scream, one of the many nurses who served on the ship. Angela was her name. A nice woman who always put others above herself. Tengu's grip on the tapered hilt of the buster blade tightened. There would be hell to pay if anyone had harmed her. 

He sprinted towards the small balcony outside his cabin and vaulted over the railing, free falling four levels to the dock below. He could sense the presence of a small group of people he didn't recognize, but was pretty sure were island locals. He didn't know how he could sense them, he just could. It had always been that way since he could remember. Tengu sniffed the air as he picked up on a familiar scent, weed. Tengu grinned. The Panda was fast. As he entered the tent he could hear the sobbing of the nurse as she lay crouched on the floor. This brought his blood to a boil. On his island all men  were taught to respect women as treasures above all other things. His childhood had pretty much been dominated by women (in the absence of a father who didn't care to raise a blind son), a strong mother, a bossy older sister, and of course his best friend. 

Without even a word he grabbed up the nurse in his arms and gently deposited her out of the zone of battle. Already several of the hospital staff were headed their way, including Betty. "Thank you," the nurse said in a low and trembling voice. 

"Thank the panda..." Tengu replied. 

As he reentered the tent the party had already started. They were obviously no match for either he or Semmy, but that would only make it more enjoyable. Tengu drew his buster blade. He struck two incoming locals with the blunt side of the massive blade. They were blasted off their feet and flew through the tent. He was angry but not angry enough to use the sharp edge. That would've just been cruel, and he could sense from their quickened and frantic heart beats that perhaps this wasn't really their choice. One brave soul attempted to blind side him, which was kind of laughable considering his condition. Tengu didn't even bother to use his sword, instead knocking the man onto his rear end with a stout kick. Tengu pressed his boot over the mans chest, causing him to gasp for air. 

"Only a piece of trash would dare hurt a lady," Tengu growled.  The man's eyes widened as Tengu pressed the edge of the buster blade against his throat. "Let this be the last time..." 

He fainted before Tengu could further chastise him. 

"Darn it. I had a cool speech prepared and everything."


----------



## Chaos Theory (Sep 29, 2011)

*[Kenneth Forescythe; Beer Buddies]​*​
The large barbarian was kind of dumbfounded when the Captain that he just signed up with asked him to clean the banner he had um, accidentally gotten Seaking blood on. But Kenneth knew it was his fault, so as a smaller Marine inquired about joining up with the Taskforce Kenneth fumbled in his pockets until he was able to produce another flask of his special home brew liquor. Running his free fingers up under his hat, Kenneth can only think that if this stuff can work on getting the blood stains out of his clothing, then surly it’ll work on a small stain on a banner such as this. * “Aye, I’ll b’ right oan thit.”* Kenneth states firmly as he holds the flask up to his face. Then using his thumb as Pattaya was handed a clipboard to fill out he opens the flask. This was a fresh brew, Kenneth had made it earlier this morning. A small audible poof can be heard as air was sucked into the steel container. The small explosion is fallowed by a white cloud of vapor that seemed to take the very familiar shape of a Jolly Roger, the toothy fiend laughed several times before a stray wind finally blew it to the sea. 

* “Aye, this b’ doin’ th’ trick.”* Kenneth says, a large grin spread about his features as he reached up and grabbed the banner. Then adjusting the flash he splashes a small portion of its contents on to the stain and begins to with fever rub it. All seemed to be going well until a black waft of smoke started to pull itself from the folded material as the large brute rubbed. He stops as the distinct smell of burning cloth. Kenneth quickly pauses as he pulled the banner apart, the area that was once sullied with Seaking blood was a hole, spreading with blackened edges toward the rest of the sign.

* “I think thit I may ’ave used ah wee bit tae much o’ thit acid stuff in th’ last batch.”* the large barbarian states sweat pouring down his face. * “I b’ fixin’ dis.”* the large man states firmly. A loud ripping sound followed by the sound of heavy footsteps can be heard as Kenneth runs off with the booth’s signage. * “N’ ’ere I wis gonan use dis time tae go fer ah beer run!”* he shouts with some annoyance as he runs back to his quarters. 

[~~Some Time Later ~~]

* “Ah thar we go.”* Kenneth states slapping his large mitts together. Taking a step back he admires his handy work. 

*Tired of that same old namby pamby moral justice?
Ever wanted to kill people and get away with it?
Do you consider compassion to be a weakness?
Want to serve with a living legend and future Admiral?
Then Join Taskforce Absolute Justice!​*​
It was very similar to Garrick’s, though the penmanship left a lot lacking. But where the barbarian failed in the chicken scratch department, he more then made up for in sheer creativity. Instead of the white marital it was initially made of, this sign was made do brown sackcloth and had all manner of tribal designs and pictographs woven into it.  Garrick wasn’t present at this time, so his thoughts on Kenneth’s replacement would have to wait, Amelia on the other hand could only sweat drop as she handed the mountain of the man the clipboard to fill out. Taking it from the young lady Kenneth crooks an eyebrow, * “Whit dose dis ’ere chicken scratch say lass, I really cannae read too well.”* Kenneth states, he could read, it was just that he didn’t care too, and playing stupid was a far easier task then saying he could.

Why admit to something when if you couldn’t do it you wouldn’t be expected to.  * “Oan second thought lass.”* Kenneth states causing Amelia to pause before she could question him. * “Jist wrap meh ’n chains ’n throa meh owerboad.”* the large man says grabbing the clipboard back. Then carefully holding the pen he makes his mark


*Spoiler*: __ 




This is how Kenneth signs things, he makes a mark. In this case the tattoo he has across his back




Then hands it back to her, * “Thar ye are lassy.”** Kenneth says giving a short salute before he left. He still had time for that beer run and was quite thirsty.  

[~Aboard the Dark Justice~]

Kenneth didn’t really care for the details of the mission, as long as he got to bust some heads he was overly dine with traversing hell itself. And taking Garrick’s tone and mannerisms, this group. The Makaosu  seemed like evil people.  “Aye, lets crush them tae ah wee pulp.” Kenneth shouts agreeing whole heartedly with both Garrick and Pattaya’s sentiments. Speaking of Pattaya, the newest recruit besides he, Kenneth, walked up to the large man, a rather large looking barrel of booze in his grasp. 

"Yo! Big guy! Care for a drink? I got a question for you. You and our fearless leader over there are huuuuge~... So how'd you get so big?"

The smaller man asks as he lifted the barrel toward Kenneth, who eyes light up. Drink? Did someone say drink? Hell yeah! There was no better time to drink then the present. And the present was always, so in that light Kenneth was always ready to drink, he didn’t even need rhyme or reason. Taking the offered booze from the smaller Marine Kenneth takes a swig before addressing the question at hand.  “Dennea now ‘bout Capt’ain, but ah hearty livin’ n’ plenty o’ protein makes member o’ mah clan huge. Ye should see mah mum.” Kenneth states, a large grin spread across his features as he handed the keg back down toward Pattya so he too could take a drink.*


----------



## Vergil (Sep 29, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Sendo didn’t expect to open his eyes again. He certainly didn’t expect to have them snap open having heard a variety of crashes and shouting. Sendo sighed as a battle ensued around him, “Can’t even have an execution go right….I suppose I shouldn’t complain.” He mumbled as Braska and Clemens charged in to his rescue. Sendo laughed a little nervously as the knight delivered on his promise of mass destruction and proceeded in “Bringing this place down”.

The black sword came down and the pressure of the swing caused such havoc, though before he could react his confusion was joined with utter disorientation as he fell through the floors and ended up somewhere that wasn’t where he was before. 

“Sorry for cutting it close.” Clemens said as she unlocked his seastone cuffs. 

“No worries, uh no need to lose uh ones head about it….” He said with fake bravado. In reality his heart was thumping and was filled with adrenaline. “There’s something wrong with this place though. I…I just saw myself get killed…but I was feeling like death before I…uh…died. But then I saw me…getting killed and…sorry, it’s a bit much to take in.”

He breathed in and exhaled slowly.

“What I’m trying to say is that I think being close to yourself is not good for you.” He said, “Why am I saying these sentences? Is this an everyday occurrence for you guys?”


----------



## Kuno (Sep 30, 2011)

*Green Cloak Pirates...

Tiana...*

With no memory of places the woman had been before, Tiana's heart raced at the prospect of leaving the only place she had known.  It was if she had only been born a few months ago, her mind whirled as they left the island, the greens fading behind them.  Over the past week she had gotten to know the crew members and though they were different from the people on the island she was discovering that she enjoyed their company and grateful to Shaw and the others for making her feel so welcome.

When she could no longer see the place she once called home, she went below deck, storing her medicinal supplies and setting up her things before climbing back up to the most interesting conversation Tiana has had the privilege of hearing.  A giggle escaped her and she gently placed a hand over her mouth to stifle the sound.  Her deep brown eyes bounced from person to another as their voices rang across the deck.

Shichibuki.  World Government.  Shrimp.  Stealing.  Crabs.  Lobster.  Screaming.  Frustration.

So much conversation so quickly and the fact that they were having as much difficulty following the conversation as was, the laughter couldn't be contained anymore and it bubbled up.  “You guys are so much fun.”  Tiana laughed again, her eyes dancing with the mirth.  She didn't know if they always acted like this or if it rare but it made her feel so much better and her anxiety melted away.  Tiana was now very much looking forward to traveling with this crew.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 30, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor











​*It was not long after the room had been fairly demolished that the woman known as Captain Beverly jumped to action, Due to the majority of her men being blown back from the blast along with the Prince it was down to her to make her move. Within seconds she was throwing forth her first attack which Braska was narrowly able to deflect with a shockwave caused by the swipe of his own black blade. As the cloud of the attacks faded the knight noticed both Clemens and Beverly had made their escape from the cell, most likely due to the red heads ability and quick reflexes. That meant he did not have to waste too much time here before he made his own escape from the tower and rejoined with his crew. By the looks of things this marine was not going to let that come to pass easily. As the woman stared murderously at him from across the ruined cell he calmly returned the gaze with his sword at his side. 
"I don't know who the fuck you are tin man, but you picked the wrong party to crash!" she snarled. "After I'm done with you I'm gonna kill that bitch who's masquerading as me!" The knight wore a stern look after she spoke and smoothly grace his blade into the stance for her next attack. For the moment he did not reply and simply watched intently to see what she would pull out next. Her ability was the same as Clemens but seemingly had been trained differently to allow a more aggressive style of using it. Keeping that in mind was not a comforting feeling. This woman could possibly conjure anything out of thin air to use at her disposal; he would need to be on his top guard to counter whatever she had. After all he had was a sword and armour yet they had never let him down in the pass. That was not about to change.

Suddenly around the marine Captain five mirrors appeared and within moments of her yelling Scatter they exploded into minute glass shards. Thousands upon thousands of them floating at her whim to be used to carve up her foes before they even realised what was happening to them. Not taking this lightly Braska swiftly moved into a more suitable fighting stance with his sword in the air and his legs spread. Beverly threw up her hand and thousands of flickers of light plummeted towards him with the intent to kill. Before he could make a move he felt smell stings along his cheek, as a trickle of blood seeped from an open wound. These things were sharp, as sharp as the Tenderizer perhaps. The knight shot to one side to avoid the incoming petals of glass shards. He dashed from side to side, the light from their flats following him indicating they were hot on his trail. He could feel pieces striking down his armour and slicing parts off whenever they caught up. This tactic was only prolonging the inevitable. It was time to counter. With one hand he slammed on his helmet, his breath echoing through the mouth gaps as he prepared his attack. Just as the entire wave completely covered him his voice bellowed out one word and the power from his inner chi exploded through the broken room. 
*“Templar!”* Like a tornado his body spun around along with his sword yet at the same time he twisted and danced as if deflecting and blocking. It moved quicker than a regular mans eye could follow, seemingly in a hundred places at once. Within moments the attack ended and Braska stood in the centre of the twirling reminds of dust and air. He had a few cuts and scrapes but the most part he stood alive. Glitter from the mirrors tumbled to the ground, the ground sparkling in the remains of the marines attack. A deep breath escaped the lips of the knight from behind his helmet, the deep glare of the eye slits lingering up to stare up at the ruthless marine. 

*“I see it now.”* He stated firmly as he moved back to his regular stance. The prince had also pushed himself back to his feet at this point, watching inquisitively at the sight before him. “I did not think you would by anything like the Clemens I know, but I see how this world works. We all had a path to choose and we chose the one you did not and we turned out completely differently. This may mean nothing to you but it means something significant to me.” The Tenderizer rotated in a smooth arc until the point directed itself towards the enemy.
*“In any case, I do not like being the cause of death… but for what you have done and what you intend to do, you have all forfeited your lives. I shall not hold back.”* At that moment a bright light filled the sky, blinding everyone on the island. He came from the sea nearby from what appeared to be the growth of a tear in the sky. It was as if a mirror was rippling on the waters surface but had been ripped open. It was the remains of Clemens saving them previously. What made things worse is that it appeared obvious that the tear was slowly, ever so slowly, mending itself from the top, like threads on a sleeve. Braska blinked behind his helmet towards the amazing spectacle, was this their window to return home? Who knew with the insane magnitude of Clemen’s power.
*“Fate dangles hope in front of me to tease me… Rynia.”* The knight muttered softly to himself.


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2011)

*To Etabos Island*​
"Well then... let's get going, shall we my dear friends?" Vissik suggested in a commanding tone, taking to the helm once more and steering the ship in the direction of Etabos Island's South City.

The wind was on their side and the waters seemed to be fairly calm today. Vissik smiled a fake smile as he stared off into the distance at the Island blur on the horizon. He knew they would be there soon, but would someone on that island be able to cure Vissik's illness, or even know what was wrong for that matter? Vissik feared the very thought of no one being able to cure him, as he could tell that his time was near.

"We'll be arriving at South Etabos soon Chalcedony and Adela... be ready to dock and tie up the ship and what not!"

The sun shone bright upon the island, a small city known as South Etabos could now be defined in the distance. It's bustling docks and marketplace filled the air with noise and the talk and banter of people living and trading. Vissik knew this town was a bit too upbeat, but he'd have to wait to cause all the delicious Chaos he would be perpetrating on this island all together.

"Well, we'll be there soon... So... be ready."


----------



## Franky (Oct 1, 2011)

*Why They Call Me "Whale Song"​*
Wamori continued to fight the fire with all of his might, but he knew that the growing flames would eventually become too much for him alone. He needed his friends, and he needed them now. But he couldn't at this rate, and he needed to get back to the sea.

"Nadika! Sakuya! I need you to take over here for me for now!" Wamori yelled as the girls saved a young child, "I can leave you with a Water Bubble big enough to hold off for a bit, not to mention the bubble surrounding the Clinic should hold up long enough... But I need to go back to the Ocean!"

Wamori explained all he could but he didn't have time to dawdle. Taking the deepest breath he could, he blew a Water Bubble, mustering all the strength he had, big enough to hold enough water for a good 10 minute run. This would be a close call, but it was the only solution. Wamori jumped into a fresh Water Bubble and began to launch himself as he had earlier, but this time towards the shore.

Wamori flew through the town, people running towards the shore as well. Once there, he could see people scrambling to board ships of all sizes. Merchant Ships, Scout ships, Fishing Ships, dinghies... you name it, they were on it. Wamori, no time to lose, launched himself once more over the people and into the water.

"Gotta move it......" Wamori spoke to himself, taking in one last, long, deep breath above water...

*BBAAAOOOOUUUUUGGGGHHH!!!!!!*

Wamori shouted with a deep, booming almost lyrical yell. Just as he did so, other fish began to gather, and among them, Giant Whales. This was just what Wamori needed, Giant Whales, Whales that could hold water in and spray it out over a long period of time. Wamori explained the situation and the Whales had agreed to help. With that, he blew Water Bubbles (much simplier underwater) big enough for the whales to travel in, and led them out of the water.

People gasped and oohed and ahed at the sight of 3 whales flying over head in bubbles. The Clinic coming into sight very soon, Wamori jumped down and ran back to Nadika and Sakuya.

"Ladies... let me show you why they call me _Whale Song_ Wamori!"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 1, 2011)

*Rafael - World Government Agent
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
Back at the docks we see a tanned muscular man wearing a suit run at a frantic pace. The look on his eyes was that of a predator stalking its prey, and being close to actually catching it. A sadistic smile was on Rafael's face as he slowed down at the dock area and saw a large construction near a pirate ship.

His nose rarely failed him, and right now he knew that this group right here was his prey. Putting his hands in his pockets the blond haired man walked towards the group of almost a dozen people as his eyes scanned the area for his actual target. 'Ten' as it was called, or as Volk preferred, a female robot, so a she. That creepy weirdo really was a troublesome one, losing a robot like he did and now Rafael had to play babysitter.

Usually Rafael would mind this kind of mission, but it actually turned out in to a nice little chase through the Grand Line, as the agent got to Windmill Village a day too late, and as he once again picked up the pursuit the chase for the Phoenix Pirates came to a sudden halt as his ship was hit by a storm, and a Knock Down stream almost got him as well. But finally reaching Clover Ridge island the agent finally had his target on lock. "Phoenix Pirates!" A loud voice made its way through the docks as a tall blond man addressed the crew of Phoenix D. Rose.

Getting their attention, or at the very least Shingo's attention Rafael continued. "Bring subject #10 out and surrender her to me now. Or face life in Impel Down..." As Shingo was on board the ship he focused a little bit more on the man calling out to them, he noticed the large scar on Rafael's chest and the fact that he had a katana strapped to him. Was this guy a bounty hunter? The black suit looked a bit nicer then what most bounty hunters wore but hell this was the Grand Line.

Though why would a bounty hunter ask for Ten, she didn't have the highest bounty. Ohhhhhh so he was a man of the law... Shingo got it once he connected the Impel Down note with everything. But that was still weird, why would a government worker want only their weird looking robot and not the entire crew behind bars? "Guys I think we need to teach this guy a lesson." Taking his orange boxing gloves and putting them on Shingo jumped off the _"Phoenix Dawn"_ and to the ground, several other crew members would follow no doubt. And since Shingo wasn't one to gang up on a man he was prepared to jump in should Rafael prove to be a resilient foe. The agent on the other hand smiled, so they would chose the hard path. Typical... They always did, and it was the way he liked it too.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 1, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"SHAW! I DEMAND THIS LOBSTER BE COOKED!" Rex pointed at the metallic looking monstrosity. "You can't cook metal." Midori chimed in, popping in behind Tiana and giving the girl a light smile before she headed over to the massive crab creature. "It's the shifting Crab." She stated simply, patting the beast on it's head. "It's sort of like, living metal... there is meat inside of the shell, however the shell is made of a thick mineral." She took out a small hammer and smashed it against the  right eye of the creature. 

"Graaah!!!" The crab lets out a yell as it's shell suddenly turns into a scaled mess. "And now you can ply the scales off and cook the meat inside. You're welcome."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

Ral didn?t pay attention at anything that happened after Rex?s order of cooking that lobster, crab or whatever it was. first he was just too amused because of Kimchi making the animal to show up and second, after rex demanding it cooked, he couldn?t do anything but drool. Hi saliva coming out from his mouth incessantly as his eyes were shining while admiring the beast.

After that, Midori used a hammer and hit the lobster making it "eatable"."Woooooh, you?re the best Midori-chan!!!"he said from his place in excitement just before starting to shout"oooooi, Shaaaw!! What are ya waitin? for? I wanna eat lobster"he said still drooling"Lobster,lobster,lobster,lobster yeah! lobster lobster lobster..."from one moment to another the D. guy started to sing, clearly some kind of hint for Shaw to hurry.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> "SHAW! I DEMAND THIS LOBSTER BE COOKED!" Rex pointed at the metallic looking monstrosity. "You can't cook metal." Midori chimed in, popping in behind Tiana and giving the girl a light smile before she headed over to the massive crab creature. "It's the shifting Crab." She stated simply, patting the beast on it's head. "It's sort of like, living metal... there is meat inside of the shell, however the shell is made of a thick mineral." She took out a small hammer and smashed it against the  right eye of the creature.
> 
> "Graaah!!!" The crab lets out a yell as it's shell suddenly turns into a scaled mess. "And now you can ply the scales off and cook the meat inside. You're welcome."





luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks*
> 
> Ral didn?t pay attention at anything that happened after Rex?s order of cooking that lobster, crab or whatever it was. first he was just too amused because of Kimchi making the animal to show up and second, after rex demanding it cooked, he couldn?t do anything but drool. Hi saliva coming out from his mouth incessantly as his eyes were shining while admiring the beast.
> 
> After that, Midori used a hammer and hit the lobster making it "eatable"."Woooooh, you?re the best Midori-chan!!!"he said from his place in excitement just before starting to shout"oooooi, Shaaaw!! What are ya waitin? for? I wanna eat lobster"he said still drooling"Lobster,lobster,lobster,lobster yeah! lobster lobster lobster..."from one moment to another the D. guy started to sing, clearly some kind of hint for Shaw to hurry.



Shaw rolled his eyes, sighing a bit as he stood on deck. *"What a bunch of annoying people..."*  His eyes trailed ovver to the giant lobster, who was thrashing around in pain. *"If you want to eat it..." *He jumped into the air, his left leg bent. *"Then have the dencency to kill it! Knee Shot!" *His knee connected with the lobsters head, crushing of some of its shell. *"HEEL STAMP!"* he stretched out his leg, and drove his heel deep into the soft flesh. The gigantic lobster tensed up, before falling lifeless down to the deck. *"Barbarians...all of you.."* he said under his breath, starting to peel the rock hard scales from the monster.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 1, 2011)

*Aboard the Fortune...*
The thundering noise of hammer on anvil echoed from within Jessie's workshop, punctuated by grinding and drilling sounds of metal on metal. At one point there had also been what sounded like a small explosion, quickly followed by a string of loud curses. J6 had no clue what that filthy little grease monkey and her puppets were doing (they were always tinkering with something). It wasn't her concern. She had her own work to do, namely working on her exquisite tan. On any other pirate ship a girl in a bikini and floppy sunhat might've attracted a most unwelcome sort of attention. The discreet stares from the deck grunts only served to massage her ego however. 

As the call for land brought a hustling and bustling excitement among the crew, J6 remained on her fold out chair, holding a large reflective mirror at just the right angle to maximize the light. She noticed Bart's right hand man gathering the crew for landfall. What was his name? She had forgotten it already. 

"You there..._Twitter_!" she called.   

The man known as Twigg turned towards her, perhaps slightly bemused, perhaps not, at being called Twitter. His face was as unreadable to her as the clear blue sky. Not that empathy had ever been her strong suit to begin with. "Yes you. Be a good boy and see if you can find me some chocolate truffles on that island."   

Before he could respond, the door to Jessie's workshop swung open. Jessie stood at the threshold, holding a giant wrench over her shoulder. She wiped a smear of black grease from her forehead with the back of her free hand and stared at the petulant clone. "Get it yourself." 

J6 stuck her tongue out at Jessie as she marched off to join Bart and the others. The town that they entered was rather subdued. A lot of blank stares and none of them overly welcome. Jessie sighed. "This feels like Ravenwood Island all over again," she muttered.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 2, 2011)

*[Doc Whiskey; Dinner, Death and Whirl Pools]​*​
The chaos going on around Doc seemed to be lost on the man. Even as the rest of the crew tried to fight the current and pull the ship to safety he sat and finished cooking his, their, meal. Even as Joseph pulled the wheel from its post Doc was complacent as he pulled the fish from the grill and sat it on a white plate. Pulling knife out as the wheel is comically thrown aside he begins sectioning the meat up for the rest of the crew. 



			
				Joseph said:
			
		

> "Uhhh.... Wellp... it was nice knowing you all!!!!"


Joseph states as the ship is dragged deep into a death spiral. But again Doc Whiskey just sits with simple compliancy as he pulled the boiling clam chowder to his front. Now there were several plates with segments of fish setting on each. Khan can only cry and sob silently as he watches the entire ship go to hell in a hand basket. _ “Is this not fazing you Doc?”_ Khan asks, his voice already hoarse from all the screaming he had been doing to this point. Doc just cuts a glance toward him.  “My, how does a mere pipe get hoarse? You don’t even have a throat.” Doc says as the slosh of clam chowder is heard. _ “Dose that matter?!”_ Khan screams as Harvey decides that he wants to see what is at the bottom of the whirlpool, seeing as that is where they were going to probably be their grave.



			
				Harvey said:
			
		

> “Wait a minute.. THAT'S NOT THE JAWS OF YOG-SOTHOTH I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE AT THE BOTTOM OF A WHIRLPOOL?! BY THE NAME OF THE H.P LOVECRAFT WHAT IN THE WORLD IS THAT?!”



Harvey asks as his attention focuses on whirlpool.  “Maybe it is a Sarlacc, but I’d have to get in to contact with George Lucas over that.” Doc says walking up to him.  “Fish and clam chowder?” Doc asks calmly holding one of the plates out toward him.

*[Elizabeth Keel; Situations Worsens]​*​
The blaze was getting worse despite the efforts that she and Carter was putting forth it seemed that it was only a matter of time before the clinic was too engulfed.  “Mrs. Cater, I need you to begin preparations, we are going to have to move the child to the shore before it is too late.” she states solemnly. Carter was about to object, but the tone that Liz voice took left no room to argue. She already knew that Liz knew that it was far too dangerous to move the child in the state she was in. “Yes Doctor.” She relegates herself to say turning toward the door. But as she was about to enter the clinic Wamori comes onto the scene. Giant waves of water, well giant to Carters point of view, extinguish some of the fires that ate away at the homes that surrounded them.  

Elizabeth pauses as the largest bubble she had ever been seen is produced by the large fishman,  “Hold on Mrs. Carter, that may not be necessary.” Elizabeth states holding a hand in caution as the entirety of the clinic is swallowed up by the protective water bubble.  Mrs. Carter pauses and breathes a sigh of relief.  “Don’t breathe easy just yet Mrs. Carter. We’re still not out of the forest.” Elizabeth states, the seriousness of the situation very evident in her voice. Carter only cast here worried gaze, “I’ll go and keep an eye on the mother and child.” She states as she pushes on the door.  “You do that, though I doubt you’ll have to worry about the mother.” Liz states as Nadika and Sakuya came running up. _ At least they all seemed to have survived _ Liz thinks as she begins to nervously fumble for a smoke, her nerves were about shot. First this serious illness, then bandits, and now a city threatening fire. What on earth could happen next? 

That is when Elizabeth learned she shouldn’t dwell on what else could go wrong, for as she pulled the pack of cigarettes from between her breasts a scream of a small child cuts across the air. It even cut out and above the roar of the flames. The pack of Alabasta Reds slipped from Liz’s hands as she cut her glance up and toward where the scream came from.  “Shit!” she exclaims as the Reds bounce off the heated ground. But before she could break into a sprint the young girl that would be her captain moves activating her devil fruit again and it was as impressive this time as it was the first. But tragically it was such a sudden thought and rapid movement that she was forced to hold it up with her own hands.  “Nadika!” she shouts running from the bubble into the blaze as Sakuya cut the debris into smaller pieces and deflecting it from Nadkia.  “Let me see that hand!” Liz states rushing past Sakuya. 

As Wamori asks Sakyua and Nadika to take over for now Liz rips a large section of her coat off, and while she pulls a bottle of ointment from another coat pocket she looks directly into Nadika’s eyes,  “I will be treating this further after this is over, no if ands or butts.” she says with authority as she wrapped her, Nadika’s, hand in the torn coat splashed with ointment.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 2, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Rafael - World Government Agent
> "Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
> Back at the docks we see a tanned muscular man wearing a suit run at a frantic pace. The look on his eyes was that of a predator stalking its prey, and being close to actually catching it. A sadistic smile was on Rafael's face as he slowed down at the dock area and saw a large construction near a pirate ship.
> 
> ...



Rose stared blankly at the black suited weirdo. She scratched her reddish blond hair and looked from side to side, her lightly freckled face scrunched in a questioning and yet somehow endearing expression. "Subject number Ten? Who's that?" 

"Robot girl," Hawkins muttered, as he glared at the agent. 

That was all it took to set her off. 

"NO WAY YOU'LL NEVER TAKE ROBOT GIRL...I MEAN TEN! SHE'S ALMOST AS AWESOME AS AN ALIEN!" Rose cried. It wasn't every day you found a robot to join your crew. She vaulted over the railing and formed a bubble on the dock, bouncing off it like a trampoline and landing squarely in front of the agent. Rose cracked her knuckles and slipped on her fingerless combat gloves, plated with metal to increase her already considerable punching power. Right now she was in the mood for walloping first and asking questions later. Hawkins voice cried out from the railing. 

"I think I've heard of this guy from my World Government days. I don't think we should mess with him!" 

Rose shrugged. Those were the best kinds of fights. If there were no strong guys to fight then what was the point? Besides, no one threatened her nakama and got away with it. She took in a deep breath, causing her stomach to swell. 

*"Bubble Cannon Burst!" *

This time instead of one bubble, she spit out a rapid succession of three cannonball sized bubbles. The bubbles curved around the air unpredictably as they streaked towards the agent, each one packed with explosive force.


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 2, 2011)

*The World Pirates​**The crew goes forward...*​
Three days had passed since the climatic events on Mist Island. The World Pirates had long left those mists, but there journey was still hazy and troublesome. For starters, one of them was missing. Kaya, the navigator was no longer with the rest of the crew, sailing on the Avenging Norseman. Not only was she a key part of the crew, but each World Pirate had considered a great friend. It was troubling, especially not knowing where she had left off too. The ship and crew still continued toward it's next designation, though. If they were to conquer the world as their captain often said, they couldn't afford to slow down. Everyone still thought about Kaya as they did their assignment...

The deck was mostly empty, besides the Warriors Three and Rush, who as First Mate was commanding the ship while Duke was in the captain's quarters. He stood with his arms crossed and a solemn look on his face... Not one to show much emotion, but the lack of Kaya on the ship was rather strange to him. He had to admit it... he missed the red-haired angel. But he couldn't let it show, he had to be strong for the crew. That was his job as the first mate of the World Pirates. He raised an eyebrow as something could be seen up ahead in the waters, the Warriors Three also gaped too. A big shadow started to grow over the Avenging Norseman, for it was a dwarf compared to whatever it was they were approaching. "Is that a..." Rush muttered to himself, before shaking his head in disbelief and merely smiling. On this journey with the World Pirates, things just kept on getting stranger and crazier. Still smiling, he turned to Fandral, "Get the captain, he'll want to see this." 
He stated. Fandral nodded and did a salute, "It would my pleasure!"

The red-haired, eyepatch wearing and longcoat loving captain of the World Pirates sat in the dark in his room. Most assumed he was sleeping, but instead Duke was merely having a good smoke. A little grin was on his face as he leaned back on his chair with his feet on the wooden table. He remembered a few days ago when Brolly had told him the terrible news that Kaya had dissapeared. _"At first, I couldn't believe it..."_ Duke chuckled, though. _"But I realized that Kaya would never simply leave like that... She had a reason for leaving. Maybe it was her past? Who knows? She'll be back one day, though..."_ With this, he closed his eyes and as he did so, someone knocked on the door. Duke jumped out of his chair and it hit the floor. He opened the door and sees that it is Fandral, "Yes, what is it?" He asked...

As the door opened, Duke walked out and his eyes widen when he saw what the fuss was about. Everyone had came out of their rooms, Brolly, Annie, and Shishi. They all were looking at the gigantic structure in front of him. Giant lights shone out of a neon sign on top of it. Duke read the words, VIVA LA VIDA... The structure was what appeared to be a giant floating casino island waiting on the open sea. The smell of acholol and good food oozed out of the casino towards the Norseman. Duke, at first confused, started to smile as the Norseman got closer. There appeared to be a tunnel for ships to enter the gigantic casino. With a little smile, Duke says, "Let's go to the casino..." 

*New World Pirates Arc
Casino Royale* ​


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 2, 2011)

*VIVA LA VIDA*

"*ATTENTION*" a voice from loud speakers.
"*SECURITY DEPARTMENT. BEWARE TO THE FRONT DOORS. Newcomers approach the main entrance*" 

A large figure a man stands in the middle of main section. He wears a black suit with crossed arms. A fishman for sure. A fishman in a costume.

He seems to have a tiny microphone. "_Fuck this, I don't want to take orders from these weaklings."_

*"HEY MARTINEZ, STAND BY AND DON'T DO SHIT WITHOUT AN ORDER*" another man with a black suit yells at him.

"_You kidding me?  Ffss....Ffss... patience... patient. Just a motive and I am outta of here_." Martin grabs his neck speaker "Hey you security manager or who the fuck are you, ask your mother where I slept yesterday...!"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 3, 2011)

*[The Isle of Blood Progression; Black Bart Pirates]​*​
[Avalon; Dan's Nail and Hammer]

The soft sting of salt kisses the air as a gentle breeze blows in from the sea causing the trees that lined the streets of Avalon to sway in hypnotic rhythm. But eerily, to the crew?s dismay, this town was a lot like Ravenwood. But for vastly differing reasons then that last forsaken hell hole. See unlike the residents of Ravenwood, the people of Tranquility weren?t afraid of them, nor were they prejudice against devil fruit users. They were simply scared. Scared to death of the powers to be, which held the reins of power. The longing in their eyes to tell these strangers of the dangers they faced once vivid was now faded and gone. If was far too dangerous to break the strict code of silence and far too easy to simply sit back and watch as the unsuspecting were destroyed by this place. The crew acting on Bart?s orders spread across the town going about their business and not causing a ruckus. They had plenty of coin and shiny swag from Ravenwood to buy what they needed; why draw unwanted attention to their selves. Though, they soon would realize that there was no Marine presence in this no man?s land.  

In the veils of darkness unseen eyes watched, moved and recorded the strangers as they went about their business. Jessie, with Beli given to her by Bart, wanders deeper into the town looking for the stores that might offer to her the things she would need to upgrade and outfit the Fortune the way she wanted too. But with the fresh psychological wounds she received still fresh in the back of her mind she is cautious of this place. A bell rings with a lovely chime as Jessie enters one of the buildings, the old keep that sat behind the desk pulled his attention from the plans he was detailing. His weary eyes, strained with years of hardship, soften when he sees her. Biting his lower lip as she browsed he turned from her presence in his store and hardens his resolve and his heart. His weak eyes harden as Jessie motions for some help. Hesitating his eyes grow cold, he wanted to shout to her, to leave this damned place. But he couldn?t. Pulling back from the desk he almost seems to want to refuse to help her. Bu he is forced to pause.

 ?What are you doing? Help the lady.? a small Den, Den Mushi softly speaks so Jessie cannot hear. Its small face compliant yet stern as it spoke. The man?s shoulders slump in defeat, they were always watching always taking note. His eyes turn back toward Jessie. Why in Oda?s name did she have to look like Christy? Why did she have to look like his daughter? Smiling wearily he steps out from behind the desk and walks to her, ?Yes Ms. How can I help you??

[Avalon; Swill and Sac]

The sound of ivories being tickled can be heard from the stone laid street. As Bart approached the bar the pungent smell of stale bread and beer dank the air. A long shadow casts itself over the building as a large framed man steps from the stone street to the curb the bar sat on. An old timer cast him a passing glance as he rocked in his chair. His eyes shown just as cold as the others; as he looks from under the hat that hid his gaze. Bart shrugs the gaze off as his gloved hand lands on the frame of the door that opened inward, this place was strange. 

The creaking of the door as they swing inward catches the attention of all in attendance. The piano abruptly stops as the barkeep shatters a glass he is cleaning. An uneasy feeling falls about the place and Bart pauses, his movement becomes tense. His gaze cuts over the crowd as all eyes all fell on him. Bart takes a step back, his fingers twitch as he allows his hand to fall on the handle of the Black Jack, though he didn?t want to cause a seen Bart was more than prepared to defend himself. ?Sorry mister, you simply startled us.? The Barkeep states dropping the broken glass into a trash can by his feet. ?How can I help you?? he asks as the rest of the people went back to their beers and pretzels. With a sigh of relief Bart walks further into the bar as the music started to play again. He was looking for something, just as he was being watched. 

[Sometime Later; Outside Swill and Sac]

 ?Excuse me sir, may I have a moment of your time?? a voice cuts through the air, a desperate tone about the plea. Bart pauses and his dark blue eyes cut in the direction the voice came. A disheveled woman runs to him. Her features shook with fright and her light brown eyes cut nervously about the street as she ran up to the Pirate. People look on and shake their head no as she grabbed onto the collar of his coat,  ?Please Mister, you have to help. Its?? ist?s my daughter!? she exclaimed as she tried to pull Bart down to her. 

As a crowd gathered on the streets and watched Bart dismisses her story as the ramblings of a mad woman, if only he knew she was telling the truth and that this outburst was to cost her, her life. Waving her off as he walked away he continued his quest to find the part of the Legacy this Island is supposed to hold. 

*[Avalon; Nightfall]*

The gears of transgression we now deeply set into motion as the Bart Crew gathered at an Inn close to the docks. And as they went about dinner and final turn in shadows moved about the streets. The order was already given and the two targets already chosen. And as the last light fell dark the big move was made as elite assassins made their way to three specific rooms.

A shadows drug across the ground and fell upon Isabelle?s room and closes in a silent hand landing on the door. In Bart?s room the closet slowly opens, the eyes of death peering from the darkness as a slick blade is drawn. And as Jessie too tuned in a silent hand comes to rest on the window pane that lead to her room.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2011)

*Shishi - World Pirates
"Grand Line" - Viva la Vida*​
These past three days Shishi had been quite a busy robot. He spent a considerable amount of time fixing the ship and working on his body. The _Avenging Norseman_ had suffered some damage, but fixing it wasn't that difficult seeing as the sea was calm and they didn't get in to any situations that would further damage the ship. Having the Haro team work on his body along with him, Shishi did a lot of tests, along with a few small tweaks and experiments.

Though he still was the same old crazy acting android that everyone knew and liked. Albeit he didn't go overboard like he used to, mostly because of the whole Kaya situation. But what he did get to do was fishing with his good pal and buddy Brolly. It was a funny sight to behold really, two giant weird looking creatures sitting on the edge of the ship fishing like a couple old men, Shishi smoking a cigarette and holding the fishing rod, while Brolly sat next to him and waited for a fish to bite.

The new guys with the Iron masks commented on this weird little event, apparaently this crew was crazy, a talking rabbit, a weird something chef named Brolly and a robot. They though that luckily Annie was sane but after they saw the blond gunslinger's passion for guns the new Iron Mask division cried in tears. 'What is this? Everyone be crazy around here?' One of them cried out, the others nodding behind the man.

And they even got some excitement as a sea king bit on the bait and eventually wanted to eat the ship along with its crew. Brolly happy that he caught dinner obviously wanted to catch the large fish, if it even could be called that since it looked like a freaking koala bear. Shishi on the other hand didn't do much until one of Brolly's patented jelly attacks sent the animal in his direction. With a brutal punch the two "men" had knocked out a sea king and could enjoy a bit of peace and quiet, hopefully this time they could actually relax and wouldn't be disturbed. Unfortunately Shishi's cigar was out. Not to worry though, he had a hundred more in his room. How? He took it from Rumboar Island...

Eventually the android was pulled out of his room while working on a new prototype weapon by one of the warrior three. He didn't save the guy's name to his memory core, but it was the fat one. So the talking, shooting and flying android walked out on to the deck of the ship and zoomed in at the massive incoming ship. One of the Iron Mask men approached the fat one and asked. "Is that a casino Mr. Volstagg?" Shishi just casually returned his look at the shinny floating ship in front of him.

"_Saved- Volstagg... Phew glad I didn't embarrass myself there._" Moments later the Captain joined them and observed "_Viva la Vida_". Shishi, for whatever reason, liked this place already so when Duke gave the OK to go to the casino Shishi was the first to run back inside. Raising a cloud of dust behind him Shishi slammed the door to his room shut. "I think he's excited to leave the ship..." One of the iron masked men whispered, the man next to him nodded dumbfounded by what he just saw.

Several minutes passed and the door to Shishi's room slammed open, after it had been kicked by the android. A figure shrouded in darkness walked out of the room, his feet bringing him back towards the deck, up the stairs and to where a part of the crew was for sure. Cigar smoke filled the air around him as the shadows made it look like the machine almost smiled. Walking up to the deck and in to the lime light of "Viva la Vida" the present crew members were shocked, their jaws opening more then nature should allow.

Shishi was wearing .

​
An expensive black suit with dark gray pinstripes. A black silky shirt and a white tie over his metal torso, along with a nice silver watch on his left hand. Polished black shoes on his feet, and a nice black coat over the suit along with a pair of dark shades and a black and white hat presented the new model of Shishi. Hell if he hair he'd comb it back. Meanwhile the present Iron Mask divizion and the Warrior Three stared and at the same time called out, still in shock.

*"He's a Mafia boss?!?"*​
Lighting up a cigar once again Shishi looked at everyone through his shades and blew out a cloud of smoke in front of him. "How rude... I'm Mafia Shishi..." Looking up ahead the android knew that this was gonna be a good time.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Rose stared blankly at the black suited weirdo. She scratched her reddish blond hair and looked from side to side, her lightly freckled face scrunched in a questioning and yet somehow endearing expression. "Subject number Ten? Who's that?"
> 
> "Robot girl," Hawkins muttered, as he glared at the agent.
> 
> ...



*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
As Rose went of about Robogirl Shingo burst out laughing, their captain was the best. And of course as the pirate captain jumped over board to engage Rafael, Shingo did the same thing, though he stayed behind as Rose went in for the first attack. They'd beat this guy, get Sandrei and Ursla, and then get ready to leave. Though Shingo did stay focused on what was going on in front of him.

Meanwhile Rafael looked at the loud girl. So this was the niece of Marine Fleet Admiral Archer Armstrong. "Tekkai." A cloud of air was raised as Rose's attack hit home, with Shingo grinning behind his captain, still with his gloves on. That's what happened when one messed with the Phoenix Pirates. His proud smirk was erased however as the dust settled and Rafael was revealed to stand in the exact same spot, his hands not even out of his pockets to defend himself.

Being taler then Rose he looked down on her and spoke again. "Seems like we gotta do this the hard way. Eh, Phoenix D. Rose?" Shingo's eyes widened, as he dashed forward at serious speed. If Rose's attack was ineffective then maybe Hawkins was right, they needed to get serious with this guy right away. The world government agent noticed Shingo incoming and closed his eyes, a smile on his face making it look as if he almost pitied the fool for attacking.

"Smash!" Shingo threw a vicious right hand punch, that was a mix between an uppercut and a hook, but Rafael simply said. "Soru." And all that Shingo hit was air as Rafael closed the distance between him and Rose at insane speeds. Throwing a vicious straight punch towards Rose's stomach the blond haired agent wasn't gonna waist much time here apparently. Meanwhile another agent, a beautiful brunette looked on from the distance, having no intention of mixing in, her mission wasn't to fight. Her objective was taking care of Ten once Rafael arrested her. And to her it looked like the beast of a man wasn't gonna lose much time on this gang of pirates.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 3, 2011)

*Semmy, Semmy Pirates
"Grand Line" Gecko Island*​
The camp the medical staff of the _"Good Samaritan"_ set up had been compromised. It wasn't exactly a small camp either, set up on the coast near the _"Good Samaritan"_ itself. Jumping from the giant ship were both Semmy and seconds later Tengu, getting to the place of the attack just in time to prevent something terrible from happening.

Eventually the panda prevented a local men who he saw getting treatment from the same nurse attacking her. To him it was just a bizarre development. Why would they attack the nice people who only wanted to help them. Though as he an Tengu began to whip ass Semmy noticed a sense of desperation in the opposition. He wouldn't allow them any room to cause any more harm, but it was weird as the men kept on getting up, and going at him. Yet their attacks had no killing intent to them, just pure desperation.

Avoiding an attack and shoulder throwing a man in to the ground Semmy saw the guys back up a little bit. "*There.... So what the hell is going on here... Weren't you the guys?*" Semmy asked pointing at the eaten up but conscious group of men. The men looked at each other, at Tengu and Semmy and eventually at the ground, their hands shaking. "We had no choice..." One of the smaller and younger men from the back spoke. "*Huh?*" Semmy twisted his head sideways and looked at the bunch. What on god's earth were they saying?

"They forced us. They said that if we didn't do as they said they'd kill our families." Semmy was standing lose to Tengu and scratched his furry ear while he tried to compute what the young man was saying, all the rest seemed ashamed and just looked down with tears in their eyes, obviously conflicted about what they should actually do. Would they really have to kill the nice people who wanted to help them just to ever see their families again?

"*You believe them?*" Semmy asked leaning a bit closer to Tengu. after the swordsman replied to him Semmy nodded and crossed his arms. "*Ok so who's they?*" The massive panda was a bit suspicious of all this, but he was kinda willing to give them a shot to prove their story. The men looked at each other, still quite unsure of what they should do, but one thing they knew for certain they couldn't just turn into such monsters and kill people. There had to be another way. And so once again the young man from before spoke up. "It's Balthazar and Dari sir. The two strongest pirates on the isla..."

"Oh? So you were talking about us. I'm honored, what about you Dari?" A man in a white lunatic shirt spoke, his hair long, spiky and above all else green as seaweed. A tall fella was standing next to him, with stitches all over his face and his black hair forming a mane behind his face as he replied. "I think they betrayed us. Huh Balthazar?" Holding a sword in his hand Dari smiled as did Balthazar while he looked at the weak group of locals. "I guess they did. You know what that means. Time to die. Fufufufunn~" 

Semmy on the other hand turned his attention towards the two new figures, and didn't say a word. He did whisper to Tengu. "*They look crazy, and not good crazy.*" The truth was that both men were crew members, and discarded test subjects of the Shichibukai Moby Bridge. So when Balthazar spotted Semmy and Tengu a maniacal grin spread over his features. "Oh? But we haven't forgotten about you two. Let's see how you defend these people when you are about to die..." Over a dozen shapes appeared from behind the two nut jobs, no doubt more discarded test subjects. 

Though in all fairness these guys weren't on the level of either Balthazar of Dari. Semmy cracked a smile. "*Ohhh so you're the guy!*" Balthazar's grin remained but he did like to know what the panda meant. "What guy?" The panda flipped him the bird as it got ready to fight. "*The guy whose ass I'm about to kick to the next island!*" Balthazar had the smile on his face still, but he didn't like that comment. Pointing forward his test subject swarmed in all direction as he started walking towards Semmy and Dari had his sights set on Tengu.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 3, 2011)

*Pandora...*

The young woman looked around confused.  All of the men were laying on the floor in jumbled heaps with blood trickling from their noses.  ?I really don't get it...?

Kagami and Moxie just laughed, they seemed to have decided to leave the other two a bit clueless to the stituation.

?Okay...?  Tony scowled and shook her head as they began to moan and get there feet.  ?So all we have to do is fight some people and then we will get to talk to this Sledge and he will tell us what we need to know??

The strangely dressed woman put a hand to her hip and began to walk across the room.  ?Something like that.?  Moxie tossed a look over her shoulder and Tony nodded.

?Well  let's go and get this done.?  Tony said patting Scar on the face as the men staggered out of the room, shooting strange looks at Mion.  ?I don't think I will ever understand men.?  her remark once again caused a deep sultry laugh from Moxie then the door shut behind them.  ?So where do we go to compete??  She asked the big brute that stood next to the door.

A look of surprise crossed the bodyguard's face then he began to grin.  The smile on the massive man made him look evil and depraved.  ?You're going to fight?  Huh.?  A low rumbled started in his chest then he cleared his throat.  ?Go down the stairs and turn right.  You will see a big sign that says 'Entrance'.?

?Okay thanks!?  Tony called back to the man as she started herding people down the stairs.

?I don't think I appreciated the tone in his voice.?  Ruark scowled at the man's amusement.

?Look!  The blood makes funny patterns!?  Dude said looking at the blood on the front of his shirt.  ?That tickles!?  He laughed as Scar began licking the red liquid from the front of his shirt.  

?That is not right.?  Ruark looked almost horrified at the look of contentment on the skag's face.

?Let's not worry about that right now.?  Tony's stomach also gave a little lurch but she just turned away and took the right hallway at the junction.  ?So let's get ready.  We should at least try to stick together as best we can.  Be careful!?  Tony called with a grin, the thumping of the music and the cheering of the fans starting get her into the excitement of the fight.  

?WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!? Dude exclaimed slamming to the door and rushing into the field, Scar right behind him.  The others were close on their heels.

?This should be interesting.?  Ruark grinned as they looked around them.  The place looked like some dilapidated apartment complex.  Derelict buildings were on three sides, one of which had a walkway that extended to a fourth 'H' shaped building in the center.  Windows and doors were boarded up and they all had narrow walkways around them.  On the last side stood what looked like a curtained stage with seats before it.  

?Look!  They are going to perform a play!?  Dude sounded excited as he eyed the seats.  

?I don't think that is quite right.?  Ruark remarked as he looked around then pointed toward the building on the far side from the stage.  ?That looks like a good place to sit for the time being.  At least until we figure out what exactly is going to happen." 

The group moved forward, looking around them and noticing an old broken down bus and ledges, then the circular tower that rose toward the top with a platform there.  Then they heard the loud speakers.  "Today's match will be in ...HELL-BURBIA!?  Then the crowded erupted from around them.

?That doesn't sound good.?  Ruark and Dude pulled their swords and Tony readied her tools.

"You ready to get your violence on!? Try this!" A movement way up on the circular tower caught there attention.  ?It's the starter wave!?  The crowd exploded in cheer once again.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 4, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
> "Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
> As Rose went of about Robogirl Shingo burst out laughing, their captain was the best. And of course as the pirate captain jumped over board to engage Rafael, Shingo did the same thing, though he stayed behind as Rose went in for the first attack. They'd beat this guy, get Sandrei and Ursla, and then get ready to leave. Though Shingo did stay focused on what was going on in front of him.
> 
> ...



*Clover Ridge*

As the two faught off Rafael, Ten stood next to the ship silently in deep thought. Shutting her eyes, she was going over all possible simulations of the fight given each person's strength and haki level, combined with their skills and abilities. 

Dapper stood frozen on the railing of the ship, watching the fight go down. Tip quickly ran over to Ten grabbing her by the arm. *"You're the tenth android in the Shell line, right? Am I to understand that the government is still using the androids even with Martell long dead?"*

Ten turned her head towards the scientist. "Yes...you didn't know that? Volk has us in the service of-" Tip's eyes widened at Volk's name. He pulled Ten closer to him.

*"Volk?! Wait, Dr. Alexander Volk?!"* 

"Yes."

Tip put his palm to his forehead, having trouble taking this in. *"Volk is alive? So what I heard about him being killed...it was a lie. The government must be...must be harboring him in return for his services." *

"You were under the impression that he had been killed?" Ten asked Tip as she moved his hand off her arm. 

Tip turned his head to the fight, as Rafael somehow emerged from Rose's attack without a scratch. *"Volk had...at least I had been informed...along with everyone else who knew him, that he had been killed in an explosion very shortly after Martell had died. It was strange that the two deaths were so close in terms of the dates. Only a few days apart. Volk and Martell were very close. They were almost like brothers. From what I'd heard, Volk took it very hard when Martell passed away. He isolated himself from others for the next few days before the accident."*

Tip sighed as Grummon came up from behind and sat down next to him. *"What disturbs me the most though...that was more than fifty years ago. The fact that he's been active this long, and that he's the one behind this attack...what in the world is he doing?"* 

As Rafael easily avoided Shingo's attack, he appeared to be preparing to attack Rose next. Ten quickly leaped towards the man at surprising speed. As Rafael threw his punch towards Rose's stomach, Ten quickly shoved Rose out of the way, and caught Rafael's punch with her hand. 

However, the impact of the powerful blow broke through Ten's metal exoskeleton, nearly shattering her lower arm. As she (barely) held Rafael's fist, she looked up at the beastly warrior. He was a good couple foot or two taller than her. Much of Ten's robotic skeleton was now revealed on her arm, the sleeve of her silver clothing also torn apart.

"If I agree to go with you...will you leave them alone?" Rose quickly got back to her feet, outraged at what she heard. As Rose got back to her feet, Ten knew that she would no doubt object to this.

"Rose. This man is far too powerful for you, or any of us to fight. Look at the damage he did to me, and that punch was far from his strongest. I don't see any other logical way we can win here." 

As Ten was speaking to Rose, Dapper flew down to Tip, and landed on his shoulder. "Now, we need to do this now. The ship's centered, and everything is in place. If we can get Rose and the other two back in the ship quick enough, we can launch right away." Dapper whispered. Tip lifted an eyebrow at the owl. *"But the other two crewmates...aren't they still..."* Dapper shook his head in frustration, then quickly flew off towards the mountain trail.

*With Sandrei and Ursla*

As Sandrei did all the heavy lifting, while Ursla simply held onto the blueprints, the two were starting off towards the shore when Dapper slammed into the side of the mountain, scattering feathers everywhere. He quickly hopped back up and faced the two crewmembers. "QuickIgottatellyouthere'saguyandhe'scausingallkindsabadstuffandweneedyouguysbacktherenowcomeon!" Dapper quickly led the way down the mountain trail, the two crewmembers left having no idea what he just said. "Come on!" He shouted.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 4, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei​*









​
?That everything?? Ursla asked in a tired voice, as if carrying the blueprints was such a tiring job. The massive Fishman dropped his jaw before shuddering in annoyance. As well as the pair truly got on she certainly was able to annoy him considerably. That was likely the same for her as well, their personalities tended to clash from time to time. With the large logs over his shoulder he began his descent down the mountain side with Ursla slowly walking beside him with her arms gracefully being swung from side to side. The shipwright could not help but still feel somewhat curious how that tingle on his neck from before, was it truly nothing? A feeling did not mean reality but sometimes it was simply a feeling that warned one of great danger. Suddenly from what appeared to be nowhere Dapper exploded into their faces screaming wildly. The poor bird impacted straight into the mountain side beside them before flapping and hopping out madly.
"QuickIgottatellyouthere'saguyandhe'scausingallkindsabadstuffandweneedyouguysbacktherenowcomeon!" The pair were left completely puzzled by what he said but the bird seemed intent on leading them down the mountain.

 Before he went any further a large blue hand wrapped around his small body and pulled him back. Sandrei burrowed his face closer to Dappers tiny one with his brow deep and with a hard glare in his eyes. He never liked being left in the dark.
?Steady on! What?s going on Dapper!?? Being squeezed by the brute allowed the small creature to gain some perspective and the words slipped from his beak with a much greater ease.
?A man! Well dressed but clearly not a nice chap is trying to take Ten. He?s strong Sandrei, really strong!? The Fishman grit his teeth tightly. He was never around when they needed him most. Ursla placed a hand on the shipwrights back and gave him a determined look. 
?Well you idiot, let?s get moving.? He nodded in reply. There was not time to leisurely climb down the mountain, they would need to go at a considerably speed. Sandrei kept hold of Dapper while Ursla climbed onto his back. He slammed his other hand into the ground, discarding the logs, and spoke a few words through his teeth.
?Heaven Breaker. Hold on.? Steam raised from his skin as the water condensed from his body at an insane rate. In a flash he shot down the mountain, leaving only a blur in the eye of an average man while the rocks exploding into the air signified each time he landed on the mountain side. The Fishman and Masseur were coming to enter the fray.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2011)

*Pandora*

Kagami looked around and her eyes sparkled. She leaped up onto the top of the nearest building and pointed to the crowd in a large sweeping motion. 

“Da…Kagami! Has Arrived!!!” she said pointing her finger to the sky.

“I don’t think they are cheering you…” Shinpachi said, “I think they are cheering at the possibility you may kill some people. I remember reading about something like this in the paper. Criminals will actually come here instead of prisons – though just not the really dangerous ones…apparently.”

Shinpachi was not entirely convinced that the guys about to come from the stage were not going to be dangerous. 

“I’ll clean this one up soon.” Mion said lifting herself off the ground as she flew up. 

“Ah ah ah! That’s cheating! No flying allowed.” There was a small explosion and from above an impossibly high pole stood a strange man with a mask and most importantly, a sniper rifle. With expert precision a bolas spun around Mion’s chest and tied her wings firmly to her back. Mion dropped to the ground gracefully. “Hmm an enforcer.”

“Enforce this.” Sougo said bringing his rocket launcher and aiming it towards the sniper. The rocket fired and sped towards the masked man but lmost as soon as it had left the weapon, it exploded, sending Sougo flying back. 

“That’s our little Reaver, isn’t he one sexy sniper? He can give you a haircut from a 1000 yards away!” Moxxi said as the crowd went nuts over the turn of events. “Keep your eyes on prize guys or else you’ll be shredded up like little bits of meat confetti!”

“I cannot disappoint my fans!” Kagami said leaping down next to Sougo and helped him up. “You taking a break?”

“I’ll warn you Kagami, I’m a little angry.” Sougo said as his eyes narrowed. "Do you mind?”

“Ah hell, knock yourself out.” Kagami said noting him switch the dial to an image with two skulls on it . The curtains were raised and some skag and a few bandits ran out, staying mostly in one place because they were fighting each other. There was an audible face palm from Moxxi as a skag mounted another. 

“I forgot it was mating season…” she mumbled over the microphone,

Sougo aimed at the cluster of enemies and fired. A multitude of rockets came flying out of the launcher and descended upon them in a deafening series of explosions. The arena went utterly silent as the dust and smoke cleared and there was nothing left of the group but a bunch of unconscious bodies. A few seconds later the crowd erupted into a cheer that was louder than the explosions. Sougo looked up at the sniper and extended his middle finger.

“FUCK YEEEEEAAAAH!!!” Kagami shouted.

“The fuck was that?!” Shinpachi said with his jaw open. 

“I’ve been away for two years. Don’t you think I would have upgraded her.” Sougo said patting the launcher

Mion shuddered at the utter destruction and had to wipe the drool from her mouth. “That is…so … “ she stammered. Shinpachi noted the same sort of look in Tony’s eyes.

“Oh yeah? Well I levelled up too!” Shinpachi said flustered and petulantly

“Really?” Sougo said glancing at him

“Damn right! I got a few chemical compounds that could essentially would have done the same thing.” Shinpachi said with his hands on his hips and thrusting out his chest.

“And you don’t use them because..?”

“Ahem….uh…I don’t have the…er…ingredients. They are…pretty rare.” Shinpachi said shrinking back a little but glancing sheepishly at Tony. 

Kagami meanwhile was still excited as hell and gave high fives to everyone.

“W..whoa. Looks like I’m going to have to turn up the notch on you.” Moxxi giggled, “Well the horde wave is comin to eat ya Om-nom-nom-nom!”

“Horde wave? What does that…?” Shinpachi said as his eyes opened wide and around 20 or so psychotic masked men came running out. “Sougo! Can’t you fire that thing again.”

“Nope. Needs an hour before I can risk firing that shot again. Looks like we’ll have to do this the ol fashioned way.”

“What dying as a bunch of psychos eat our faces?!”

“Nuh-uh. We kick they asses.” Kagami said grinning and cricking her neck as they all descended on their position.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 4, 2011)

Franky said:


> *Why They Call Me "Whale Song"​*
> 
> Wamori continued to fight the fire with all of his might, but he knew that the growing flames would eventually become too much for him alone. He needed his friends, and he needed them now. But he couldn't at this rate, and he needed to get back to the sea.
> 
> ...





Chaos Theory said:


> *[Elizabeth Keel; Situations Worsens]​*
> The blaze was getting worse despite the efforts that she and Carter was  putting forth it seemed that it was only a matter of time before the  clinic was too engulfed.  “Mrs. Cater, I need you to begin preparations, we are going to have to move the child to the shore before it is too late.”  she states solemnly. Carter was about to object, but the tone that Liz  voice took left no room to argue. She already knew that Liz knew that it  was far too dangerous to move the child in the state she was in. “Yes  Doctor.” She relegates herself to say turning toward the door. But as  she was about to enter the clinic Wamori comes onto the scene. Giant  waves of water, well giant to Carters point of view, extinguish some of  the fires that ate away at the homes that surrounded them.
> 
> Elizabeth pauses as the largest bubble she had ever been seen is produced by the large fishman,  “Hold on Mrs. Carter, that may not be necessary.”  Elizabeth states holding a hand in caution as the entirety of the  clinic is swallowed up by the protective water bubble.  Mrs. Carter  pauses and breathes a sigh of relief.  “Don’t breathe easy just yet Mrs. Carter. We’re still not out of the forest.”  Elizabeth states, the seriousness of the situation very evident in her  voice. Carter only cast here worried gaze, “I’ll go and keep an eye on  the mother and child.” She states as she pushes on the door.  “You do that, though I doubt you’ll have to worry about the mother.” Liz states as Nadika and Sakuya came running up. _ At least they all seemed to have survived _  Liz thinks as she begins to nervously fumble for a smoke, her nerves  were about shot. First this serious illness, then bandits, and now a  city threatening fire. What on earth could happen next?
> ...



“Gotcha!” Nadika yells back at Wamori as he takes off towards the ocean, “We'll take over here for right now!”

“I wonder what he's planning on doing.” Sakuya thought to herself, however she didn't have much time to think as another of their soon to be crew would be arriving, “Elizabeth!” Sakuya was surprised to see the Doctor had come out of the clinic. She seemed to pay no attention to Sakuya though as she rushed past her towards the obviously injured Nadika, who had no time to respond as she demanded to see her hand and took a good look at it. Elizabeth said she would be treating the hand thoroughly after they had successfully defended the village, while putting an ointment on a coat section she had previously ripped off, both girls having held eye contact for most of the time this short exchange occurred.

“Roger that.” Nadika says and turns her attention towards the bubble that Wamori had left behind, “Now you should return to the clinic, I think I have an idea on how to hold this fire off long enough for Wamori to return.”

“How do you plan on doing that?” Sakuya raised an eyebrow, “That's your primary hand you just injured, your fighting ability isn't going to be at 100% until that hand is healed.”

Nadika smiled as she held the one hand out that she could use, “*Ryou Ryou no Mi, Heavy.*” Nadika called out with an eerie sort of calmness to her voice. Soon enough the bubble with all the water in it began to swell, Sakuya now realized exactly what Nadika was trying to do as she began to walk swelling bubble towards the fire. Nadika got the bubble close enough to the fire, and then finally increased the weight so much that the bubble exploded into a pool of water which washed through a portion of the town. Although it didn't put out even a quarter of the raging fire, it did manage to push it back far enough that it would take a bit to spread towards the clinic once again.

“That should be enough to deal with that.” Nadika's body twitched, as she winced and clinched her teeth in pain.

“You're overdoing it.” Sakuya sighed as she walked towards the girl, “Come on, there's nothing more we can do here, let's get you inside the clinic so that Elizabeth can treat your hand better.” As soon as she had said those words though, both of them caught the glimmer of something in the distance. It happened to be Wamori, however this time he had returned from the ocean, with three giant whales encased in bubbles. Sakuya's mouth nearly unhinged from it's jaws as she saw the whales come overhead with Wamori jumping down from one of the bubbles and rushing towards them, “I don't believe.. what I'm seeing right now.”

“That's amazing!” Nadika squealed like a little kid as Wamori told them that he would show them why they call him “Whale Song” Wamori, “I've never seen anyone do something like that before! What exactly are they going to do though?”


----------



## Cooli (Oct 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *
> "Second Boom!" *The dynamites were spread more out, making it harder for Kite to defend against them. Kite was blown into the brick wall, and lay there. *"What, that's all? I thought you would be more of a-"* he was cut of, as he feel his left leg being pierced by a blade. Before he could counter, Kite was already a few steps back. *"Pft! Coward.. Pretending to be knocked out.."* he said with a snarl.
> 
> *"THIRD BOOM!"* he yelled, throwing ten sticks of dynamite at her.



Earth Dragon Strike! by striking the the ground hard with her blades, she sent a flurry of debris to stop the advancement of the dynamite, but this was not enough to lessen the blast of the explosion, as both Kite and Masar were sent flying backwards. Kite stuck her sword in the ground to bring herself to a sliding halt. But as she came to a halt, a stick of dynamite landed beside her  Shit! Kite jumped away as the fuse reached it's end, but nothing happened

*"Dammit! A dud!?"* this shocked both Kite and Masar as it was the first time Masar had a stick not go off, and Kite was able to avoid a serious amount of damage.

I need to end this as Kite stood, she drew all four of her blades

*"More blades won't save you from this. . ."* Masar pulled out a larger than normal stick of dynamite.




> "Biggur Hybrid!" Pratchard yelled out, turning himself into a hybrid between a human and a panther, only bigger then before. With little struggle, Bronto was thrown several feet into the air, landing on his feet on top of a container.
> 
> *"Sheshesheshe! Not bad. But my boss is a zoan as well, so I know your weakness in that mode! Tensho Slice! Seven Body!"* he yelled with a grin, throwing sevven sharp knives towards Pratchard.



Don't forget about me Parrot said as he elbowed Bronto on the back of the head.

*Bastard!*Bronto swung his arm around in an attempt to backhand Parrot, but Parrot caught the blow and grasped tightly onto Bronto. Now let me return the favor he said, as he flung Bronto over his shoulder, slamming him hard into the ground.

*Agh!* Bronto was slightly dazed as his body made a nice sized crater in the ground. As Parrot was coming down with his first, Bronto snapped to and caught it. He then lifted his lower half a wrapped his legs around Parrot's head *Tensho Driver!* pulling Parrot over his body, Bronto slammed his head into the ground for a makeshift piledriver. Then with a quick change of position, Bronto was in an armlock position. *Shesheshe. I hope you weren't planning on using this any further* Bronto was on the verge of breaking Parrot's arm, but then suddenly Parrot's strength increased I hate having to go over my limits, but we can't afford to hold back!

*What the hell!?* Bronto was using all of his strength to try and break Parrot's arm, but it wasn't budging. Then to Bronto's surprise, Parrot started to get up, lifting Bronto off the ground as well. I hope you like the ride as much ad I enjoyed yours Parrot lifted Bronto high before slamming him hard back into the ground. Bronto yelled in pain as he released Parrot's arm

Parrot delivered a punched, but Bronto rolled out of the way *Dammit. Fighting you head on in that state would be stupid* he said as he hopped back a couple of feet.

Dun furget aboat me ethur! Prat said as he rammed Bronto from behind. Yur deelin' wit two opponents




> *"Soru!"* he said, dissapearing from sight, and appearing right in front of Snipe. *"Demon Front!"*




As Dogar was about to deliver his kick to Snipe, someone had appeared at the last minute and kicked Dogar in the face, causing his attack to barely miss Snipe D-Dove!? Dove smiled at Snipe, and then helped her up

*Fuck! My face!!! How dare you attack my face!!! I won't forgive you!!!* he yelled in a rage *Soru!!!* he said as he kicked the ground violently, taking off at a blinding speed *Massive Side!!!* but as Dogar was about to deliver a kick to Dove's side as she was helping Snipe up, the two of them disappeared from sight. Dogar's kick instead demolished the side of one of the buildings *What!?* Dogar was shocked by this. Dove and Snipe were just a few feet from Dogar's side. _"There's no wag she could have dodged my attack like that. Especially while carrying another person. It must have been a fluke. No one can match my 'Soru' "_ he thought to himself, but Dogar wasn't going to let this so called fluke bother him. Instead, he geared up to attack again *Soru!* again with blinding speed, Dogar took off *Axe Drop!* Dogar brought hid heel high above his head and brought it crashing down over Dove. However, like before, Dove had disappeared and Dogar's attack missed. As his heel made contact with the ground, it completely demolished it, causing it to split *That's not possible!!! There's now way you should be faster than me!!! How are you able to dodge my "Soru" enhanced attacks!?*

That's because what you're using isn't "Soru"

*What!?* _"How could these weaklings know what real Soru looks like!?"_ he thought to himself

It took me a while to notice, but your technique was completely different. If it wasn't for Dove showing up and using the real thing, it probably would have taken me longer to notice

*You're telling me that pipsqueak knows Soru?*

While it's nowhere near that "Priest's" level or up to par with Ryuu's, yes, Dove has become a user of Soru

*Hahaha! It makes no difference. So you saw through my technique. No matter. I'll still crush you like a bug under my heel! Sudden Jolt!* he said as he kicked the ground hard, headed towards Snipe and Dove *Flurry Force!* he yelled, unleashing a massive amount of kick at an amazing speed. Dove was do her best to dodge the kick while carrying Snipe, but eventually Dogar managed to make contact. He landed a major kick to Dove's side which sent the two flying. Dove and Snipe were separated as the both went rolling across the ground

O...Ow. D-Dove, are you alright? Dove!? but Dove was on the ground unresponsive

*Now now, you should be more worried about yourself* he grinned *Axe Drop!* Dogar's heel came crashing down, but Snipe blocked it with her bow *That's one sturdy bow you got there, but I wonder how long it can last. Or your arms for that matter. Blocking my kicks is no laughing matter* his heel rose in the air as he brought it down again and again. A crack formed in Snipe's bow *Hahaha! Which is gonna give first!? Your arms or your bow!? Either way, you die!!!* he laughed. With each kick, Snipe's arm grew weaker, and the crack in her bow grew larger. With the next kick, Dogar broke Snipe's bow *Time to say goodbye!!!* Dogar's heel came up for one final strike, but as he was about to come down he felt something cut into his planted *Argh!!!* Dogar collapsed to the ground. A blade had sliced through the back of his foot, severing his Achilles tendon. *Aggghhhh!!! You bitch!!! I'm gonna kill you for this!!!* but Dogar collapsed to the ground with each attempt to stand and make his way to Dove. With only one good leg, he wasn't much of a threat anymore.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2011)

_*The World Pirates...*_
Annie carefully stirred the vat of boiling gelatinous liquid. The swirling chemicals glowed with an electric indigo color. It looked quite appetizing in fact, but unlike the real deal this wasn't edible, and the smell wasn't nearly so nice. She raised the stirring ladle up and nodded appraisingly at the elastic trail of jelly which clung to it. Just a little more, she thought. It had taken her several days to synthesize the wondrous jelly like substance which Brolly was able to so easily generate at will. During the battle on Mist Island she had seen firsthand its amazing properties. Almost immediately the possibilities began whirring in the clockwork of her warlike brain. So she took a sample. Contrary to popular belief she was more then just an assassin and a pretty face. She also possessed a very keen mind when it came to the science of war, arts such as gunsmithing and bomb making.   

After allowing the vat to cool she methodically poured tiny amounts of jelly into a carton of empty shell casings. Just a little bit would go a long way. Annie planned on demonstrating her new _Jelly Round_ to Brolly first. No doubt the chef would be quite impressed, though it would be a very poor imitation of the Jelly Man's powers. There was a knock on the workshop door as Annie finished the first test bullets. It was one of the weird Iron Mask guys. He informed her that they had encountered a casino just floating randomly in the middle of the sea. Annie raised a curious eyebrow. 

"Now this I gotta see," she replied. 

She traded her white lab coat and black rim spectacles for her leather jacket and stetson hat, also making sure to take a few of the test bullets. Most of the crew was already on deck, taking in the sights and sounds of the giant floating casino. She took note of Shishi, decked out in mafia like garb. He was certainly getting into the spirit of things. The fancy suit and fedora brought back unpleasant memories of Don Diego and the West Blue mafia family. She had come to the Grand Line in the hopes of eluding their grasp, and grow strong enough to one day return and achieve her vengeance. As she set her keen green eyes on the floating casino, Annie couldn't help but reflect that it was just the type of place that the Don would frequent. Thankfully he was half a world away in another ocean, or so she thought. 

_Aboard the Viva la Vida... _
Don Diego De la Corte uttered a string of curses in his thick spanish accent as the ball landed on black. Another five million down the drain. Usually even on a bad day he was still able to break even, but today mother luck had decided to give him a swift kick up the ass. He looked up at the roulette dealer and shrugged. "What's a little pocket change eh?"  

The dealer forced a nervous smile as a fine sheen of perspiration formed on his brow. The smell of fear was rife on him. He knew who the Don was and the forces he represented. The Don drew his lips back in a predatory sneer, revealing gleaming white teeth. "Don't worry hijo. I won't snap your neck. I'm on vacation."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 7, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates...*
Rose shook her head vehemently from side to side. No way would she leave anyone behind. She suddenly grabbed Ten and spun her around by the collar of her shirt so that they were face to face. Rose's violet eyes blazed brightly. Ten could be pretty awesome, but sometimes the robot girl was just a dunderhead. 

"You should know me better then that by now Ten. I'd rather die then leave one of my nakama behind. We're in this together!"

She thumbed her nose at Rafael, the world government agent who had so easily intercepted their attacks. "I got a little surprise for you buddy!"  she exclaimed, squaring up with the agent and crouching slightly. Escaping the Blizzard Gaol had taught her a lesson. To achieve her dream she would need the power to back it up. After witnessing the awesome strength of the chief warden and that rotten Raiva, she had seen just how far the gap really was. Ever since she had been seeking a way to somehow close that gap. Finally she had come up with an answer. 

Rose bristled with excitement as she finally got a chance to test out the fruits of her labor against a really strong guy like Rafael. "You ready?" she asked the agent. He shrugged nonchalantly. Rose inhaled a jet of compressed air into her lungs. Inside she could feel the air forming into millions of tiny microscopic bubbles. She felt her body begin to heat up and shake uncontrollably as the bubbles sped through her bloodstream at high speed. Waves of tiny bubbles began oozing out of the pores of her skin, like the white foam of a raging river rapid. This was it. 

Rafael raised a curious eyebrow, suddenly intrigued. 

A devil may care grin formed on Rose's lips.  *"Bubble Boost..."* 

Rose prepared to make her move. Suddenly there was a whipcrack sound. Both she and Ten were bound up together by a dragonhide whip and flung backwards into the air. They landed in a tangled heap onto the deck of the _Phoenix Dawn_. Hawkins stood over them with his arms crossed stubbornly over his chest. 

"Hey what gives!?" Rose exclaimed. "I was gonna wallop that guy with my Bubble Boost!" 

"You know, when I found out that we were going to the moon by being shot out of a giant cannon designed by a senile old man, well, I wasn't really that excited to be honest. But suddenly that doesn't seem so bad anymore. So how should I put this as elegantly as possible....hmm...*CAN WE PLEASE JUST SPARE THE HEROICS AND GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!*" 

_Two years ago...
Hawkins sat at the end of the conference table, the meeting chamber dimly lit. The ambiance really fit his miserable mood. The man (if he was still a man) sitting at the other end of the table did little to brighten it. Dr. Volk himself silently read over his progress report. Hawkins considered it an indignity that he had to report his findings to this poser. Unfortunately Volk controlled how the science departments funding was allocated. In other words he had him by the balls. 

Finally Volk finished the report. He remained silent for some time. Hawkins thrummed his fingers impatiently against the desk, waiting for a response. Volk raised his mechanical visage towards Hawkins. *"So basically your conclusion is that it is impossible to fuse the power of two devil fruits into one being?"* 

Hawkins nodded. "After two dozen dead test subjects. Yes, quite so." 

*"Have you ever considered that you're going about it the wrong way?"* 

"Uh....certified boy genius over here." 

Volk chuckled. Suddenly a round opening appeared in the center of the desk. A glass jar slowly rose out of the opening. Inside was a devil fruit, and the turning point of his life._


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent gave his hair a final frustrated tug before looking around to get his bearings.

The city was huge - it seemed to stretch forever in every direction, empty stone buildings lit by an apparently sourceless light. Somewhere, there was a way out - but they had to find it.

Or bust their way back to the surface. Kent shot an uneasy glance towards the massive ceiling that now loomed overhead. That was Oda only knew how many feet of solid rock...and now that the Slashers could literally heap mountains on top of them, he wasn't confident of their ability to break through.

So, it was into the city they go.

 ?Where the hell are we? Weren?t we just on a beach?? Tobias asks pulling himself to a sitting position. 

"This is the city underneath the island," Kent said, exhaling slowly. "When this thing was built, the workers lived in it - much more efficient that way. There were so many workers, and their families, that eventually a city popped up. Or that's the theory, anyway," he said. "We got here because they found the main control room - they now have complete control of the surface of the island. Land, water, anything that's part of the island, the Slashers control it. They don't control the city though...because they don't need to."

Kent shuddered as the memories came back to him. "When I stormed this place for the first time, some of my men found this place by accident. Turns out it's completely booby-trapped. You can barely go five feet without setting off some insane death contraption."

 ?Orders Captain?? Tobias asks as he pulled himself to his feet.

"Yeah.. orders captain?"  Orland said in a tone that sounded sort of respectful, but came out as a high pitch squeal.[/QUOTE]

Kent and Nereus both chuckled, relieving the tension slightly. "Yeah, alright," Kent said, nodding at each member of his crew. "Stick close, listen to me, speak up the moment you say anything unusual. And Orland?" He said, looking towards the boy, "chill out. We've gotten through worse. As long as we're smart and careful, nothing's going to touch us."

The six of them, Kent, Alexis, Nereus, Tobias, Orland, and the penguin, all grouped together and began cautiously moving down the empty street. Kent's eyes darted back and forth, looking for anything suspicious.

He didn't notice anything until something under him clicked.

Kent felt a jolt go through his leg, and suddenly felt an overwhelming sense of dread as he felt his new senses go haywire. "Magnet," he whispered softly, eyes widening. "Everybody MOVE!"

The stones that made up the buildings around them began to shake, and suddenly shot from their resting place towards the Cipher Pirates. Kent knocked one away and dodged another, shooting into the air with a quick Geppou, but one clipped him in the side of the head.

He let out a cry of pain and tumbled through the air, hitting the ground with a nasty thud. Another stone hit his leg, and he struggled to his feet just in time to get another stone to the back of the head.

"Uh oh..."


----------



## Noitora (Oct 8, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Grand Line

Hornet Havoc
​*
The rest of the bounty hunters that had been unfortunate enough to get some acid in their faces were knocked out cold by the Captain and sent on their way to their comrades. Hornet for one did not overly enjoy causing pain to others needlessly, once their asses were kicked that was enough for him. Though this girl had thrown out quite the concoction to give them that much of a sting. All in all she seemed like a rather ruthless person, he’d need to keep an eye on her though he would likely forget to worry about it. Mathias was much more likely to be the cautious one. It was not that she was a threat or that he thought she was evil or anything like that; he just did not want to get any of that stingy stuff on his own shit. Or on his Bro’s. No one fucked with his Bro’s. The Smiling Bear powered on towards it’s next destination with Kali intently glaring at the Log Pose for some sort of indication of where to head next. Katsuo sat on the head of the bears face quietly gazing over their passage while Mathias held the helm. Hornet stood on the centre of the deck with a mushi stereo on his shoulder, hopping back and forth to a beat or rap that he had put together earlier. At first glance no one would conceive he was one of the most wanted up and coming rookies with badass strength to back it up. 
*“Yeaaa~ah~, Yeaaaaa~aaaa~ah~! Dats the shit right there~!” *Hornet rattled out with his hand being thrust up into the air. The atmosphere would soon change as the door to the lower deck creaked open. 

“… Hello?” A young female voice echoed over the deck. The crew looked over with wide eyes blinking towards the sudden entrance of the cloaked woman. She had been left resting in the lower decks after being found in the water and until now she had been unconscious the entire time. The ragged cloak that sat on her shoulders before had now been discarded to reveal a soaked through dress that still held considerable elegance even when significantly damaged. Her long pink hair was flat and heavy and her face seemed as if she had recently been through some exceedingly tough times. Finding her on the water like that, it was to be expected. She seemed a little fearful but above that was a sense of innocence. Even in the presence of pirates she did not know she did not run screaming, as if dealing with these kinds of people was something alien to her. Hornet watched her passively from behind his goggle-shades, one brow curved upwards while both his arms crossed over his chest. As the silence grew her uneasiness began to show.
“Are you more pirates… with ill intentions!?” The uneasiness was coupled with a building strength. Was she intending to put up a fight? Before anyone with sense could say anything Hornet took the stand, a massive grin on his face as he appeared in front of young woman. 
*“Yo, yo, yo~ Don’t be throwin’ my lot~ With all dat snot~ We’re the Bro’s~ Just how it goes~!” *The pinked haired woman blinked in confusion and shock at the strange dark skinned man before her. Mathias intercepted from his position at the helm. It had become his place of sanctuary. 
“What our Captain is trying to say is, we’re not bad guys. We’re the Bro Pirates and you’re on our ship.” His pale emerald gaze remained ahead as he spoke. The poor woman had been thrown into a completely new world. 

*“Hornet Havoc.”* The Captain said to direct attention back to him. His hand thrust towards the various people on the deck. First a cowboy by the ships rail.
*“Daddy Fly~ What’ta guy~”* Next a finger thrust towards Katsuo who was leaning back to watch the scene from his sitting position. 
*“Kitty Cat~ He’s where it’s at~!” *The demon cat wrinkled his button nose and leapt down from his perched to wander over.
“Katsuo, Kitty cat is just the Captains name for me, nya~” Next the direction went over to Kali who was staring wide eyed, still. His eyes lingered from the face and doing their best to remain off the dress soaked chest of the young woman.
*“King Grabby, Kali Raba~”* The blue haired navigator attempted to speak but all that came out was the cold air of his inside ghost. Suddenly the demon cat appeared in the air beside him and slapped a paw across the back of his head which plonked him back into his senses.
“Nice to meet you!” He barked out as he tumbled face first into the floor. Next the Captain shot his fist towards their helmsman who dipped his head towards the welcoming.
*“Mathias Ergo, wearin’ that frown~ He’s really a clown~”* And lastly he pointed towards the young girl who had hitched a ride just recently. There was a moment of silence before Hornet spoke out whatever he could.
*“I forget!”* The rest of the crew fell onto their backs with their legs in the air in shock. Hornet was so dim witted sometimes. During the introduction the pink haired woman watched in awe. This was a real life pirate crew simply chatting away with her. Once the crowd had been introduced eyes fell onto her. She was fairly innocent, so only her true title came to mind.
“Me… I am Princess Aerie Alabasta, Princess of Alabasta.” While Hornet crooked up a brow the sounds of Mathias choking in shock could be heard from across the deck. Aerie stood their tall and proud, even if soaked through. This was a real live Princess. 

Hornet had never heard of Alabasta. In fact he was not very good at his geography at all. He usually just went where the wind took him; it was more exciting and adventurous that way. Yet this woman was claiming to be a Princess of this place, which was strange as they fished her out of the water. The silence was broken by a sudden sneeze escaping the young Aeries nose followed by a drip of snot creeping down her nostril. The Bro’s all leant back as their stomachs turned. 
“Oh my!” She yelped as she snatched up a wet rag and held it to her nose. So unseemly for a woman of her supposed stature. “I am so sorry! I was in the water way too long, I’ve caught a cold.” There was an odd feeling. Watching this girl reminded him of Shenya when they first met in North Blue. Hornet saw no reason not to believe her; he was gullible like that as well. 
*“Aerie is it?” *The rapper Captain asked, in the few times he spoke out of rap. The princess looked up and nodded while she finished wiping her nose. His fist suddenly shot out towards her, balled and tensed. The sudden action gave her a shock as she was unable to react in time but the fist halted quite some distance from her. It was a sign of greeting, a Bro fist.
*“’Ite, get yerself warmed up and some food in ya. I’m starvin’! Kali where is my island!?” *He roared out. His fist remained there, motionless until Aerie finally figured out what he was after. Ever so cautiously she raised her fist and bumped them together. After doing so his other hand plopped itself over her head and gave it a ruffle.
*“Welcome aboard~ Ya ain’t ever gonna get bored~”  *

With this Princess Aerie also hitching a ride, keeping her story close to her chest for the moment, the Bro Pirates sailed forth, an island coming closer into their range…


----------



## AlexNestoras (Oct 8, 2011)

*ViVa LA Vida*


"SHIIIIIT... oh GODD!! WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING TO US??" a small group of men are falling on their knees as they yell and cry from despair and pain.
"CAPTAIN!! I CANT STAND THIS PAIN.. HAAAAAAJJJ .. MY NERVES!!" 
They seem to be a small pirate crew, not more than 10 men. They all seem to be in great pain, near death state. blood comes out of their eyes, nose and mouth.

"I dont care for trying to steal my boss but trying to kill me in order to escape.. well that is what I call a mistake" 
*"MARTINEZ BULL, STONEFISH FISHMAN"* [the most venomous fish]

"Everything fine down there??" the security manager speaks
"Ye.. they will die in about 30 seconds. " Martinez responds from his micro speaker
"When you done , go check if everything is running smoothly "
"Stop ordering me. I could kill you anytime. Dont forget that the only reason I am staying is that I want to train on those weaklings that come and want to steal the casino"

"_Anyway, now go check the newcomers. It is a pirate crew called the World Pirates"_


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 8, 2011)

*Kaya*

Kaya awoke to the smell of something cooking.

She groaned and tried to sit up, but her body wouldn?t move. She was laying on something soft, and that was definitely a roof above her head, but she couldn?t for the life of her figure out where she was.

?Hello?? She asked. Her voice was scratchy and weak, but she heard footsteps come towards her. An enormous head suddenly came into view, and Kaya flinched back instinctively. 

?Curious,? the head said. It was the head of an old man, a dirty rag tied around his eyes. He poked her lightly, but even a light touch hurt her aching muscles. ?Very curious.? He walked out of sight.

?Hello?? Kaya said again. ?Where am I? What happened??

?Happened?? Came the man?s voice from somewhere to her right. ?What happened, I do not know. I could learn I suppose, but it would do me no good. I know why you are here, and that is far more important than how you happened to end up here.?

He popped back into view holding a steaming ladle. ?Drink,? he said, tipping the ladle towards Kaya?s mouth. She slurped it down eagerly. It was scalding hot and tasted horrible, but it was something, and she was starving. ?Good,? the man said, shuffling out of view. ?Good.?

?Excuse me?? Kaya said. She tried to sit up again and realized she could ? whatever the man had fed her must?ve been good for her. ?Who are you? And aren?t you?? she trailed off.

?Blind?? The old man asked, arching an eyebrow. ?Bah! I have been freed from the parasite you call sight. Perhaps it is you who are blind hm?? He poked her again, though it didn?t hurt as much. ?Perhaps I am the only one who can truly see.? He waved a hand dismissively. ?Bah! People always assume those who are different are weaker in some way.?

?No, no, I never meant that,? Kaya said, a flush creeping up her cheeks. ?I only meant-?

?Bah!? The old man roared. ?Of course you meant that! No wonder you seek my help. You do not even know your true self. How can you be strong if you know not who you are??

?I know who I am,? Kaya said. ?I?m Kaya.?

?Bah!? The man said again. He grabbed a wooden walking stick and hit her across the face with it. ?You know nothing. You are at war with yourself. This war is what makes you weak.? He leaned forward, and despite him having no eyes, Kaya suddenly felt like he was leering at her. ?How can you defeat others when you cannot even defeat yourself?? He poked her in the stomach with his cane, and when she looked down he brought it up so it hit her in the nose. ?I ask again. Who are you??

Kaya clenched her hands into fists. ?I?m?I?m?a false prophet,? she said. Her mind flashed back to Moby. ?An experiment.?

?Interesting,? the man said. ?Interesting.? He brought his cane down on the top of her head, but this time it didn?t hurt quite as much.

The man continued to walk around the room, muttering to himself and occasionally prodding a small fire. Now that she was sitting up, Kaya could see the rest of the room clearly. It was a small, wooden room with a brick fireplace. There was one bed, which she was currently sleeping in, and a small table with two chairs. There was a desk in the far corner, meticulously arranged, and that was it.

?So, uh?? Kaya said, trying to break the silence, ?Nice place you?ve got here?? She leaned forwards and stretched her wings out behind her ? they unfurled with a painful soreness, tips touching the walls of the cabin.

The man didn?t respond for a few moments, instead approaching the desk and shuffling through a few papers. Finally he turned back to her, banged his cane against the ground, and spoke. ?Stand up.?

Kaya attempted to stand but couldn?t. Pain shot through her body, causing her back to arch and a sharp hiss of pain to escape her lips. ?I can?t,? she said, sagging back into the bed. ?I can?t stand up. It hurts too much.?

The man walked over to her, his cane knocking against the wooden floor, and arched an eyebrow. ?Pain.? He said after a moment. ?Bah! Is pain truly so powerful? I think not. Perhaps you are simply weak.? He pulled a small dagger out from one of his pockets, and after showing it to Kaya, stabbed it through his hand with a blank expression.

Kaya recoiled instinctively, but the man did not so much as flinch. He gave Kaya with a stern, steady glare, even as blood dripped from his hand to the floor.

?Are?are you blocking out the pain?? Kaya asked. She had heard of people who, through intense study, had learned to ignore pain completely, as if it wasn?t even there.

The old man however, shook his head. ?Do you think I am some sort of magician? Bah. I am a soldier. I feel the pain. I do not let it control me.?He yanked the dagger out of his hand and presented it hilt first to Kaya. ?You are ruler of your own body. Not pain. Remember that, and you can accomplish anything.?

Kaya studied the dagger. It was small and simple ? the handle was wooden, the hilt carved into the figure of a nude woman with her arms covering her ?sensitive? parts. The blade was flat and straight, and sharp ? it could cut through skin and bone easily, as the old man had just showed. 

Kaya tightened her grip on the dagger, nodding. She braced herself and pushed ? and though pain shot through every fiber of her being, she refused to give up. She pushed, and pushed, and even though she felt like she was about to die, she managed to get to her feet, albeit shakily.

?Excellent,? the old man said. ?Now walk outside.?

Kaya nearly fainted.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Garrick gave the order to set sail. His booming voice reverberated across the deck of the _*Dark Justice*_. Like a well oiled machine the crew went into action. Amelia strode behind him, having to walk double time to match his long legged stride, all the while busily taking notes as he barked orders left and right. It was said that being Garrick's personal assistant was the most dangerous job on the ship (no one had ever lasted more then two weeks), but so far she had made it through in one piece.  

*"Have my new box of West Blue cigars been delivered?"* Garrick asked.

Amelia nodded. "Yes sir. I put them in your desk." 

*"Did you send my mother the stuffed head of that pirate I killed last week?" * 

"Yes. It should get to the North Blue any day now."

*"Make sure to get my suits dry cleaned and pressed. Also make sure to polish all my medals. A champion of justice and hero such as myself has to look the part." *

"Of course sir." 

Suddenly Garrick broke to a halt. Amelia, who only came up to his waist, bounced off of him and staggered backwards as if she had a hit a brick wall. She rubbed her forehead and looked up at Garrick. He was staring at two of the new recruits. Her eyes went wide when she spotted them openly drinking from a hefty barrel of alcohol. Garrick gnashed his teeth together as he saw them enjoying themselves. 

"Uh oh." 

He was on them in a flash, and snatched up the barrel with one meaty hand. *"What's going on here?!"* he barked. *"Drinking alcohol isn't permitted during missions."*  He gazed from the barbarian to the shirtless little scrawny fuck with the baby tiger. What was his name? 
*
"Hey you, weirdo. Is this yours?"*

Lt. Pattaya nodded. He might've said something back in response but to Garrick it all just sounded like, _Blah, blah, blah...I'm gay...blah, blah, blah._ Garrick waved a hand at the other barrels of alcohol. As for the barbarian, he couldn't understand a fucking word that came out of his heathen mouth anyway. *"I'm confiscating all this. Those who drink are weak!"* 

Amelia appeared beside him. She wisely made no mention of the private collection of expensive liquor that Garrick had in his office. The only other one who knew about it was Lt. Prince, who would sneak in and pilfer a bottle from time to time.  Garrick took a moment to sniff the alcohol. He nodded and leaned in towards Amelia. *"Take all this back to my office,"* he said in a low voice, before suddenly tossing her the large barrel. Amelia caught it, almost staggering off balance again.  

*"That's right Armstrong I want you to burn it all. See how righteous the Hero of the Marines is? GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* he boomed. Amelia rolled her eyes and began collecting the other barrels. Garrick hooked a thumb at both Kenneth and Pattaya. *"You two get to the training room in an hour. We're going to do some teamwork building exercises."* 

_An hour later..._
Garrick stood in the center of a raised platform that resembled one you would see in a fighting tournament. As the new recruits slowly filed in, Garrick casually lit a cigar and eyed each of them in turn. Among them were also Amelia, Prince, and Hawthorne. *"Before we fight the Makaosu I gotta see what you fuckers can do. I can't have a man watching my back who I'm uncertain of. The strongest of you will be promoted to my elite squad."* He pointed at the platform which he stood on. Dried blood stains dotted the rough surface. Many had died on it. 

*"I'm gonna have you pair up and face each other. You win by disabling your opponent or knocking them off the platform. This isn't sparring, consider it real and to the death."  * 

*"First up is jungle boy versus Armstrong!" *

He still had no idea that the scrawny little fuck was Blake Godsend's grandson.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2011)

The Green Cloaks-

A few days of sailing and the crew has finally entered into their goal... The Grand Line! "There it is!" Rex shouts as they cross over from the calm belt to a brand new adventure! "We've reached it! The Grand Line!" Rex smirks. "Or the new world." Alex chimes out. "Yes! one or the other! I don't care which! We're going to an island and kick everyones asses! If we're in the new world our bounties will go up a hundred fold! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Rex stands proudly. "Ah, speaking of bounties." Kaidou tosses a few papers onto a table on the deck. "The paper came in today." Rex quickly shuffled through the bounty posters till he found his own. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAH! sixty-seven million!? That's not nearly high enough!" 

Alex sighed. "Don't be so proud of your bounty dumbass!" Rex then lifted up Ral's bounty. "Look Ral! You're worth 42 million! and Alex is worth 40 million! Bwahahahaha!" Kaido glimpsed down at his bounty. "Shit... they got a picture of me?"


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Green Cloaks-
> 
> A few days of sailing and the crew has finally entered into their goal... The Grand Line! "There it is!" Rex shouts as they cross over from the calm belt to a brand new adventure! "We've reached it! The Grand Line!" Rex smirks. "Or the new world." Alex chimes out. "Yes! one or the other! I don't care which! We're going to an island and kick everyones asses! If we're in the new world our bounties will go up a hundred fold! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" Rex stands proudly. "Ah, speaking of bounties." Kaidou tosses a few papers onto a table on the deck. "The paper came in today." Rex quickly shuffled through the bounty posters till he found his own. "BWAHAHAHAHAHAH! sixty-seven million!? That's not nearly high enough!"
> 
> Alex sighed. "Don't be so proud of your bounty dumbass!" Rex then lifted up Ral's bounty. "Look Ral! You're worth 42 million! and Alex is worth 40 million! Bwahahahaha!" Kaido glimpsed down at his bounty. "Shit... they got a picture of me?"



Shaw takes a quick look through the bounties, cathing a glimps of his face. *"Tsh. 7 million? Looks like there is no way back now ey?"* he said, halfway to himself, halfway to anyone listening. *"Seems like you got what you wanted mom and dad.."* he said, looking out to sea. With that kind of bounty, he would never get a job as a normal chef anywhere, and the marines would be his enemy.* "Fuck.."* he bit his lip, running his fingers through his hair.
*
"Looks like I am in deep shit this time."* he sank down on deck, resting his back on the guards. His thoughts went straight back to Mari, and her lifeless body, her blood on his hands. *"I will come for you Mari, I need to be strong enough, so just you wait Mari, just you wait.."* he whispered to himself.

After a few more deep breaths, he leaped up. *"So, who is up for some huge shirmps!"* he yelled, running into the kitchen before Ral and Rex was able to take anything before he was done warming them up.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

Ral was slacking off as always, aside from fighting and little jobs that needed his strength, he was pretty much useless though he didn?t know that at all. He was trying to sleep while on the deck of the ship just waiting for the food to be finished, lately or to be exact from the very beginning, Shaw had been pretty harsh on him and Rex about taking food from the kitchen without permission, not that they would stop doing it anyway.

Then Rex shouted something about having entered in the grand line or the new world, whichever was it, they were already there.Standing up with one of the usual smiles in his face, he looked around, the sea was pretty much the same, nothing different apparently. Then the captain talking about their bounties going up could only make him excited; having a great bounty was something that every pirate would be proud about.All of this only for Kaidou to show up with the new bounties of the group, Ral couldn?t stop himself from taking his bounty poster and start to laugh"Hahaha, I knew it! We are the best!!!"he said"Though this is not enough, we shall acquire bounties of hundreds of millions!! Let?s do something pirateish!".

* "So, who is up for some huge shirmps!"* he yelled, running into the kitchen before Ral and Rex was able to take anything before he was done warming them up. Ral didn?t move at all, in the end he knew that the food would arrive to his stomach alone."Oh! I want, i want ,I want some shrimps!! Let?s celebrate our new bounties with.....A shrimp?s party!!!!".

"Let alone celebrate, this isn?t something you should even be happy about!! And what the hell is a shrimp party, FOOL!!!?"Alex shouted though the fruit user pretty much ignored him.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2011)

*Green Cloaks*

Tommy had been lounging around the ship for the entire journey, since he quickly discovered that his navigational skills proved useless beings as he didn't have the slightest clue as to where their current location was, not that he told anyone he had been practicing them to see if he could figure out which way they could travel to get towards the mountain. Tommy mused over this until Rex finally mentioned that they had reached their destination, the Grand Line. Sure enough as soon as he said that, the wind seemed to pick back up a little bit, and Tommy could definitely tell that there happened to be a sea current again. Rex mentioned their bounties would go up much higher if they had entered the new world, without taking into account the fact that they weren't even strong enough to handle the place at all. Tommy noticed that Kaidou had dumped some papers onto the deck, which happened to be an entire list of bounties, it didn't take long for Tommy to sort through the list and find his own.

?Sixteen Million? And I haven't even done anything noteworthy yet?? Tommy sighed, ?If I keep growing at that rate I'll be a primary target on the Marine's radar before long.? Tommy listened to Rex describe Ral and Alex's bounties, and then noted that Kaidou seemed to be upset that they had gotten a picture of him. Tommy had to admit he'd be more comfortable if he managed to keep himself hidden from the poster, but sure enough his face appeared on it, signaling him out as one of their crew, ?This is going to be one hell of a long trip.? Tommy sighed, channeling out Ral's shouting about eating a giant shrimp to celebrate the occasion, as if he wanted to celebrate having a bounty.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"This will be a great celebration!" Rex smirked, picking up his poster and nailing it to the mast of the ship. "This is what we aim for! The greatest freedom and the highest bounty! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!" Rex laughs proudly as he stands before the mast, his bounty poster hanging just over his head, the same laugh he gives to the crew emblazoned as the image on the bounty. But how long can this happiness truly last, how long can a crew stay together before their bonds begin to break? How close are the crew mates really... 

"Tch..." Kaidou shakes his head and crumbles up his bounty poster. "It would have been better if i never got one..." He mutters under his breath before tossing the paper over board. "Oi! Tommy!" Alex shouts. "Come with me, there's something you need to see." Alex motions for Tommy to follow him up into the new crows nest, which resembled a small office rather than a normal crows nest.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> "This will be a great celebration!" Rex smirked, picking up his poster and nailing it to the mast of the ship. "This is what we aim for! The greatest freedom and the highest bounty! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!" Rex laughs proudly as he stands before the mast, his bounty poster hanging just over his head, the same laugh he gives to the crew emblazoned as the image on the bounty. But how long can this happiness truly last, how long can a crew stay together before their bonds begin to break? How close are the crew mates really...
> 
> "Tch..." Kaidou shakes his head and crumbles up his bounty poster. "It would have been better if i never got one..." He mutters under his breath before tossing the paper over board. "Oi! Tommy!" Alex shouts. "Come with me, there's something you need to see." Alex motions for Tommy to follow him up into the new crows nest, which resembled a small office rather than a normal crows nest.



After warming up the shrimps and serving them on deck, Shaw sat down on the back of the deck again. *"All yours..."* he said, pointing at the food.

Many chefs smoked where he came from, but Shaw was different. He had no intention of destroying his tastebuds with tobacco. But he did have a craving for a rare herb called "Juicy Leaf". So from his pocket stash, he took one out and started to chew it. Unlike tobacco, the juicy leaf cleaned his tastebuds, removing every trace of the things he had tasted before.

He knew the captain or Ral would never even care for sometning like that, so he had his stash hidde, packed it so that they couldnt smell it. Not that they would want to anyway. It had a very faint smell of mint and seaweed. Not something those meatlovers would want to eat.

*"So captain, now what?" *he asked, spitting some if the herb out at sea.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2011)

Eternity said:


> After warming up the shrimps and serving them on deck, Shaw sat down on the back of the deck again. *"All yours..."* he said, pointing at the food.
> 
> Many chefs smoked where he came from, but Shaw was different. He had no intention of destroying his tastebuds with tobacco. But he did have a craving for a rare herb called "Juicy Leaf". So from his pocket stash, he took one out and started to chew it. Unlike tobacco, the juicy leaf cleaned his tastebuds, removing every trace of the things he had tasted before.
> 
> ...



Rex smirked a little bit. "What now?" He slammed his hand onto the table, sending a few of the shrimp into the air, with ease Rex caught the shrimp in his mouth and swallowed them whole. "We go to an island. We find the strongest guys there... And we crush them." Rex smirked. "We'll make sure the world knows we are the ones who will conquer the new world!" Rex smirked. "Or we'll just float around for a while, i haven't really put much thought into it yet. Rexexexexexex." Rex let out a laugh and rubbed the back of his head. "This is quite the crew, eh Tiana?" Midori commented.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Rex smirked a little bit. "What now?" He slammed his hand onto the table, sending a few of the shrimp into the air, with ease Rex caught the shrimp in his mouth and swallowed them whole. "We go to an island. We find the strongest guys there... And we crush them." Rex smirked. "We'll make sure the world knows we are the ones who will conquer the new world!" Rex smirked. "Or we'll just float around for a while, i haven't really put much thought into it yet. Rexexexexexex." Rex let out a laugh and rubbed the back of his head. "This is quite the crew, eh Tiana?" Midori commented.


*
"Ayayay.."* Shaw said, sighing deeply from the stupid answer the captain gave. his thoughts went off somewhere else, and before you knew it, he had slipped of to sleep.

_Somewhere else, on an island in grand line~_

_"Captain Mari, nobody have heard about Shaw coming here." a somewhat tired girls voice was heard in a small inn, just at the outskirts of the town.

"Nothing from my sector either ma'am." an older man with a raspy voice said.

"We'll just have to set sail then, won't we Jude and Markus?" the captain said with a grin, standing up and walking out of the inn.

"Suppose so ma'am."

"As you wish captain."_


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

Ral wasn?t paying attention on the conversation, as soon as the food arrived he just went over it as if he had not eaten in days or weeks. "daf mac bifh duv"he said, his mouth filled with shrimps as rex was talking about defeating strong guys or floating for a while. Somehow, Kaidou manged to slap his head from the other side of the table"Do not talk with your mouth full!"he scolded the guy before Ral could swallow the food.

"I wanna kick someone?s ass!"he said, he was supposed to go for the title of strongest man of the world, and fighting was the only way for him to achieve it."Ya know I wanna test my new move on someone so strong that he would kick my ass in one-shot"he said, the whole table remained in silence, even him found weird what he just said, Ral believing or even imagining someone one shooting him? not that it was impossible since there were a lot of strong people out there, but the guy ever mentioning it was the weirdest thing he could say.  

The red-haired young man crossed his arms and stopped eating for a second, he said something wrong"Okay, what the hell was that?"he asked"Tell me why did I say such an impossible thing!"he said to Kaidou demanding an answer"How could I know what is going through your head, dumbass!?. All of this while Tiana and Midori were basically laughing about the matter already.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2011)

*The Semmy Pirates...*
Tengu squared up with Dari as the wild eyed man approached him. He gazed at the crimson steel buster sword wielded by Tengu. The edge of the blade was chipped and fractured at several points, and the metal had a rusty sheen to it. 

"That's a pretty fucked up blade you've got there my friend," Dari said, waving about a gleaming silver broadsword. It certainly had the look and feel of a named blade. Not that Tengu could appreciate its aesthetic qualities anyway. 

Tengu shrugged and gestured towards the buster sword in his grip. "This? I found it in the trash bin." 

The truth was that he had been thrown out of a sword shop after being unable to afford even the cheapest sword. On a mere hunch Tengu walked over to the back alley behind the shop and found the six foot buster sword. The faded handle was poking out of a mountain of trash like some kind of crummy looking Excalibur. Any other swordsman would've passed the fractured blade by without a second glance, but for a blind man who was simply incapable of judging anything by sight alone, he felt like he had just discovered a hidden treasure. As the age old saying went, one man's trash is another man treasure. Two years later Tengu was still using the dingy blade. Not once had it let him down. Not once had it failed to hold its own with even legendary swords. Another saying sprung to Tengu's mind, one which he verbalized. 

"It's the man who makes the sword," he said. "I don't need some goofy magical sword or a hundred million dollar katana to make it to the top. The true power of a swordsman comes from within." 

Dari laughed. "How enlightened of you." 

In flash of movement they exchanged a frenzy of sword strokes, sparks flying from the impact of metal on metal. 

_Meanwhile..._
Betty had been sleeping face down over an open medical textbook. The scream awoke her with a sudden start. For a few disorientating seconds she turned from side to side with a bleary eyed expression. The next scream brought her to full alertness. Not as fast as either Tengu or Semmy, it took her a few extra minutes to race to the source of the commotion. 

She was still strapping her dual wakizashi blades to the sash around her waist as she raced up the shore. When she got there the scene was chaotic. She saw Tengu and Semmy squaring off with two dangerous looking bandits. Some of the hospital staff were quickly ushering away a crying nurse, one of Betty friends. Dozens of townsfolk had been beaten down already, and dozens more were in the process of attacking the camp. A few of them she recognized from earlier in the day, treated even. She couldn't understand why they were doing this, but she wasn't about to let them destroy the camp. 

She leaped into the fray and somersaulted over a line of townsfolk, in one smooth motion drawing her twin blades as she landed in front of them in a crouching position. The blank look on their eyes said it all. They were being forced into this. They looked almost drugged in fact. She grit her teeth in annoyance. "I can't hurt these people." She shrugged. "Well not _too_ badly."  

_Ten years ago...
Dr. Clover yawned as Hawkins droned on about his newest research project. He (Hawkins) was a brilliant young man who would one day become a great doctor, but he was also incredibly self centered and arrogant. Clover turned towards the little girl who sat in a corner of his office, playing with several dolls given to her by the nurses. They estimated that she was about ten or so, but had no definite way of telling. She had been aboard the Good Samaritan for over a month now but still hadn't spoken a word, save for one, her name; Betty. For some reason she had formed an attachment to him, often following him around the ship and quietly observing. Already she was a bit of a celebrity within the medical community, the girl who had survived a plague that had killed every single living being on her home island. 

As Hawkins finished speaking he stared expectantly at Dr. Clover. "So what do you think?" 

Clover turned back towards him. "About what?" 

"My theory of fusing two devil fruits into one being." 

Clover smiled gently at the medical student. "James, you're a true genius, but I think you should concentrate on applying your considerable talents towards healing the sick rather then research like this. For example this strange plague that eradicated all those people. Imagine the good you could do." 

Hawkins sniffed the air as if he smelled something rotten. "Hmph...you must be joking." 

He stood up and strode towards the door. "Maybe the World Government will be interested in my theory!" he exclaimed. "I've already sent an application to intern in their biological research division." He regarded Betty with an arrogant smirk as he passed by. "Later squirt." She stuck her tongue out at him as he left. Clover laughed and smiled at the girl. She returned his smile. 

"Now are you ready to tell me what happened to your island?" he asked. 

Her smile instantly disappeared, and just like that the walls went back up.

Clover nodded with a sigh. "When you're ready."_


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Green Cloaks-
> 
> "This will be a great celebration!" Rex smirked, picking up his poster and nailing it to the mast of the ship. "This is what we aim for! The greatest freedom and the highest bounty! BWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!" Rex laughs proudly as he stands before the mast, his bounty poster hanging just over his head, the same laugh he gives to the crew emblazoned as the image on the bounty. But how long can this happiness truly last, how long can a crew stay together before their bonds begin to break? How close are the crew mates really...
> 
> "Tch..." Kaidou shakes his head and crumbles up his bounty poster. "It would have been better if i never got one..." He mutters under his breath before tossing the paper over board. "Oi! Tommy!" Alex shouts. "Come with me, there's something you need to see." Alex motions for Tommy to follow him up into the new crows nest, which resembled a small office rather than a normal crows nest.



Tommy unfortunately had to be brought back to reality as Rex claimed the celebration would be a great celebration, and stated that what they aimed for was to have the highest bounty and thus ultimately the greatest freedom. Tommy shook his head, he wanted to flat out state that only Rex had that goal, however the man would most likely ignore him in his fit of laughter anyways, holding that poster up  over his head and standing just beneath the mast, and Tommy had to admit that his ability to wash the arguments right out of people's mouths before they could even make them was one of the key traits that made Rex an excellent Captain. Tommy once again came out of his musings as Alex told him that he had something he wanted to show him, and without saying a word and ignoring all the other fuss going on, he followed the swordsman into the new crow's nest.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 9, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy unfortunately had to be brought back to reality as Rex claimed the celebration would be a great celebration, and stated that what they aimed for was to have the highest bounty and thus ultimately the greatest freedom. Tommy shook his head, he wanted to flat out state that only Rex had that goal, however the man would most likely ignore him in his fit of laughter anyways, holding that poster up  over his head and standing just beneath the mast, and Tommy had to admit that his ability to wash the arguments right out of people's mouths before they could even make them was one of the key traits that made Rex an excellent Captain. Tommy once again came out of his musings as Alex told him that he had something he wanted to show him, and without saying a word and ignoring all the other fuss going on, he followed the swordsman into the new crow's nest.



Alex brought their new navigator up to the crows nest. "Since you're going to be doing the navigation now, I figured you should be getting used to this." As they entered the nest, Tommy could see Log pose with names of different islands printed under them. Each one lead to a different island in the grand line. "We got this ship from the marines, so we've got the components the marines had as well, Eternal Pose to any island we could want to visit. We wont have to worry about the Log Pose most people have. We can visit any island we want." Alex pointed at one of them. "Right now, the ship is saying this island is the closest to us. the island Entomb. We don't know the exact distance, but if you can keep the ship headed in this direction, We'll be fine."


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 9, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Alex brought their new navigator up to the crows nest. "Since you're going to be doing the navigation now, I figured you should be getting used to this." As they entered the nest, Tommy could see Log pose with names of different islands printed under them. Each one lead to a different island in the grand line. "We got this ship from the marines, so we've got the components the marines had as well, Eternal Pose to any island we could want to visit. We wont have to worry about the Log Pose most people have. We can visit any island we want." Alex pointed at one of them. "Right now, the ship is saying this island is the closest to us. the island Entomb. We don't know the exact distance, but if you can keep the ship headed in this direction, We'll be fine."



Tommy looked around the crow's nest, and noted immediately the number of Log Pose that happened to be the ship, each one with a different name labeled under them, which indicated they all lead to a different island. If there were ever a moment where a navigator could say they found a jackpot full of treasure, the moment Alex lead Tommy into this room would be one of those moments. Alex explains that they took the ship from Marines, something that of course wasn't really news to Tommy, and having the components that the marines had made sense, which is why Tommy was astounded that he never thought to question the possibility of there being Eternal Pose on the ship, but even if he had given that question, nothing could have prepared him for the amount of Eternal Pose on this particular ship. Tommy looked at the one Alex pointed, and picked it up to examine it, it pointed towards an island called Entomb which it stated was the closest island to the location at the time, and Tommy didn't need to know the exact distance of the island to keep the ship on course.

?Piece of cake, as long as we don't run into a giant whirlpool or a massive cyclonic storm early on, this shouldn't be an issue.? Tommy smirked as he looked at the Eternal Pose, of course he knew the Grand Line would challenge his navigational skills to their very core, but then that ended up being one of the reasons he wanted to get here in the first place. Tommy had no reason to suspect that an early entrance to the Grand Line at any point unless it happened to be the New World would lead them on a wild ride, but he took a breath of tranquility as he calmed his overbearing ego regarding his navigational skills, he would need to steel his mind for any possibility of surprise this place might throw at them.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[The Isle of Blood Progression; Black Bart Pirates]*
> 
> *[Avalon; Nightfall]*
> 
> ...



Jessie slept uneasily that night. In her dreams she was still trapped in the horrible dungeon on Ravenwood Island. Only now there was something else with her. Two glowing red eyes stared at her through the stygian blackness of the cell. She couldn't make out exactly what the thing was. The sickly sweet stench of carrion wafted from the creature, and the only sound it made was a heavy breathing groan, like the rumbling of the earth. She had a sinking suspicion that it was going to eat her. 

The sudden sound of a commotion could be heard, shouting, followed by a cry of pain. To Jessie it sounded far off and distant. 

_"Jessie wakeup!"_ a voice echoed through the darkness.

Jessie turned towards the red eyed creature. _"Was that you?"_ 

The creature blinked wordlessly. Suddenly a spout of orange flame poured out of the darkness and engulfed her. Jessie awoke with a start, a fine sheen of perspiration coating her forehead. She sat up bolt right and looked from side to side, for a disorientating second thinking that she was still in the dungeon. 

"Jessie!" 

Her eyes widened when she saw her most faithful clone, J2, pinning a man face down against the floor. She had her knee pressed against his back and his right arm twisted sharply at an angle that was very close to breaking. He was a scruffy looking fellow with a shaggy gray hair and beard. Blood poured from a nose that was very likely broken in two places, and a beautiful shiner was just starting to form on his right eye. From the looks of it J2 had given him what for. 

"This guy tried to sneak in!" she exclaimed, pointing at the open window sill. "Good thing you put me on watch!" She slammed the man's face against the wooden floor. "You like sneaking into girls bedrooms huh? How do you like this then!" *BLAM!* 

Jessie had learned very quickly during her first month away from home that it was wise to have a clone on watch whenever she slept. Since then it had become an ingrained habit. She rolled out of bed and raced for the door, unmindful of the fact that she was still in her skivvies. "Keep him pinned down!" she told J2. If someone had tried to attack her then it likely meant that the others were targets as well. 

"Oh I'll do more then that!" J2 replied. 

Jessie grabbed a giant wrench (about as big as a baseball bat) that was propped next to the door, and was out into the hallway in a flash. She tensed as she heard a scream. It sounded like Ivy.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 10, 2011)

The Island Entomb-

The green cloaks slowly arrive at their destination after a few days of sailing. "Great job Tommy!" Alex shouts up to the crows nest as he keeps the helm steady. "I want to go!" Rex shouts, holding onto the railing on the deck. "I want to go to the island!" Alex sighs. "You have to wait a little bit till we get there Rex!" "Not if i swim!" Rex smirks, about to jump into the water when a sudden downpour of rain stops him, making him slip  and flip backwards, falling hard on his back. 

"Urgh... First snow, then thunder, then lightning, now rain? the hell is wrong with this ocean!" Rex grumbles. "It's better than the snake currents we had to get through!" Alex shouts. "Or what about the unicorn fish!" Kaidou chimes in. "Those were delicious." Rex blinks. "Look!" Kimchi throws his hand out over the rail. "There's a big fish!" A massive fish leaps out of the ocean, it's scales are completely green, but something was wrong with it... *"WHY DOES IT LOOK LIKE A SKELETON!?!?!?!?!"* the crew shouts.

"It's a zombie fish." Midori states, walking out of the door to the ships cabins. "They are common in the waters near Entomb." Rex blinked. "I wanna see this island now!!!!" He whined, looking out at sea. "And i want to eat that fish! Kimchi! Bring me the fish!" "Aye captain." Kimchi leaped into the ocean. "I love that fishman." Rex smirked.



The Jolly Rodgers- 

The crew was sucked into the whirlpool, not knowing what was at the bottom or what would be waiting for them on the other side... But as the ship caught speed and the crew were forced to hold onto the ship for dear life, Joseph noticed something. There was something on the bottom of the ocean, something he'd not expected... An Island just sitting there... "There's... an island!?" Joseph shouts. "EVERYONE! MAN YOUR POSITIONS! THROW OUT THE ANCHOR TOWARDS THE CENTER OF THE WHIRLPOOL!" 

Joseph rushes to find a cannon and aims it at the wall of water they are currently riding on. "Wait... what's the plan!?" Arashi shouts. "Throw the anchor towards the island! I'm going to fire this baby and shoot us into the air and we'll hit the island!" Arashi blinked. "Do you have a plan to get us back up out of the island!?" Joseph just smirked... "We'll figure that out later!"


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2011)

*The World Pirates ~ The Viva la Vida

Brolly Brandford​*
The Avenging Norseman sailed forth. Kaya had left the crew and Annie had joined, though there was still a large piece of the family missing. It was an odd feeling, one Brolly could not successfully express or understand since it lacked the concept of food. If food was not involved he was a rather abstract character. None the less Kaya was gone and it had already been three days since she had left and the Mist Island event had been concluded. It was a good feeling to be a little more wild after Rumboar Island. Their failure after all the antics was still at the back of the chefs mind when he was alone and allowed time to think. One day they would get even, that was of no doubt. For the moment though he had fully recovered with his hands back into the kitchen for the work load had increased dramatically. With the Iron Mask pirates part of the canon fodder of the World Pirates now Brolly needed to cook for more than just their small group. Not to mention the fact that any that claimed they had any experience cooking and tried to offer assistance was instantly thrown overboard. After that occurred once or twice it was generally decided to leave all the cooking to the greatest chef in the world. Anyone else would simply get in his way. 

Brolly currently spun around the kitchen tending the various meals he was preparing for the crews dinner and for later dates, being stored for future use. It did not matter how much he needed to do he simply always seemed to be able to cook it all in good time. Being a master chef and all allowed him to never fall short of his trade.
*?Yummies for all, good good!?* The chef called out as he dabbled ingredients into a large cooking pot. They had a giant oven but sometimes he simply liked the use of a big pot. There seemed to be some commotion on the deck of the Norseman, people stumbling out and chatting between themselves. Not wishing to miss the show Brolly waddled out of the kitchen and gazed up at the massive floating casino before them. The huge construct was something worthy of note, with a shiny glaze and wondrous scents. Certainly something that would allow the crew to relax after having such a hard time and losing one of their own, wherever she may be now. Duke was the man who named what it was, a casino? Something Brolly was not familiar with. Yet the smell of food implied whatever it was had a kitchen and good meals. Perhaps with new yummies to add to his recipe book. Brolly hopped from side to side until he reached the rail of the ship and leant over the side, almost toppling over though he did not seem to mind.
*?Good smell. Must have yummies. I want the yummies!?* The excitement seemed to grow over the ship. Fun times were no doubt ahead.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Whisky Beak 

Guillotine Club  ​*
A tall and slim man in a tuxedo and a slick moustache stood behind a bar cleaning a glass silently. The day was late, sunset had just come to a close yet the bar was empty. That was abnormal. Yet for the meeting of this group too many ears were not required. The silence remained until finally the door  was thrown open and two characters stomped forth. The first was a sly and mystic woman with a cane pressing the ground with each step, her hair dressed into a fancy illusion while the man behind her was more of a gorilla. The woman slipped onto a bar stool while the giant man landed himself on a sturdy chair at one of the tables.
“The heeeeeeeeeeelllllll maaaaaaaannnn. We’re the first ones here. Heeeeeellllllll maaaaaaannnnnnnnn!” The gorilla man snarled out as he slumped onto the table. 

*Mr. Chocolate
Guillotine Club Level 4​*
The sly woman rolled her eyes yet a smirk slithered over her lips like the viper she was. She raised up her cane and thrust it lightly over towards the hair red haired man she was partnered with. 
“You idiot. I already told you, we’re the only ones on this mission, we’re just waiting for orders from a Level 2.” Her gaze lingered towards the barman who was idly cleaning glasses. A smirk grew darkly as she tapped her cane onto the counter. 
“And this Level 3 isn’t the order giving type. Tch, a higher strength level than me. Never even seen this joker fight.” Again her cane thrust forwards, to the chin of the man she claimed a Level 3, yet he did not flinch.
“Whatever.”

*Miss. Ice Cream
Guillotine Club Level 4​*
The barman set down the glass and turned his one good eye towards the doorway. It was as if he sensed the arrival of another before any indication could logically be met. 

*Mr. January 
Guillotine Club Level 3​*
The other two blinked and turned to copy his movements. It was too late. A muscular and grim looking character pushed over the bar door and ran his eyes over the collection before him. Mr. Chocolate barked out loudly at the newcomer, his brow heavy.
“Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllll maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnn! ‘Bout damn time, whats the plan? When will they get here? I wanna get my hands dirty!” Miss. Ice Cream nodded in agreement. As sly and sinful as she seemed she was also a violent and distasteful woman. The Muscular man wrinkled his nose disapprovingly, he did not like visiting this trash when other matters held his attention. The Guillotine Club was under the orders of someone powerful and important after all.
“These Bro Pirates and the Princess are on their way here. They defeated CP4 of North Blue, do not underestimate them. Yet at the end of the day, they’re just rookie Pirates. You have an army of Level 5’s at your disposal. As trash as they are, make use of them. Devise a plan to destroy these pirates and bring back the Princess, preferably alive.” Miss Ice Cream curved a brow.
“Alive?” All she got in return was a light nod of the mans head. 
“Separate and destroy. The master expects a pleasant report at the end of this. Do not disapppint.” As quickly as he came this man dubbed a Level 2 was gone. The gorilla man groaned and clenched a glass so hard it smashed in his grasp.
“Heeeeeeeeellll maaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn! Bastard tellin’ me what to do. One day I’ll be a Level 2 and kick his ass!” Miss Ice Cream threw her head back in laughter.
“You wish, you fat dinosaur!” Before egos could explode the well dressed man pressed hand onto the bar counter.
“Then… let us get to work, no?”


----------



## Gaja (Oct 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates...*
> Rose shook her head vehemently from side to side. No way would she leave anyone behind. She suddenly grabbed Ten and spun her around by the collar of her shirt so that they were face to face. Rose's violet eyes blazed brightly. Ten could be pretty awesome, but sometimes the robot girl was just a dunderhead.
> 
> "You should know me better then that by now Ten. I'd rather die then leave one of my nakama behind. We're in this together!"
> ...



*Rafael, World Government Agent
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
The tall man raised a curious eyebrow at the Captain of this small crew stepped forward. He had no trouble fighting anyone, be it a man, woman or child. Truth be told the only thing he sort of wished when fighting someone was for them to bring it. And this pirate, Phoenix D. Rose, had a rather strange aura about her. An aura that had Rafael remove his focus from his target and focus on the captain.

"Oh?" A wicked smile spread over his features, his predator like eyes focusing on the girl. This could perhaps be fun. But before the show could really even start Rafael saw both Rose and Ten get dragged back to the ship by some guy. The agent's grin vanished at that point and was replaced with a frown. What the hell was wrong with this guy, messing with his business. Maybe he ought to teach him a lesson to mind his own business before resuming his playtime with the pirate captain.

"Guess you need..." His training kicked in as he sensed someone behind him approaching at dangerous speeds. Swaying his body to the left he saw an orange glove go flying past where his head used to be. Recognizing the person who attacked him as "Orange Gloves" Shingo, a boxer turned pirate Rafael wasn't impressed. Seeing the muscular pirate come to a stop and stare Rafael down the agent rested his hand on his katana. "So you're the one taking the beating?"

"You wish!" Shingo cried out as he wanted to buy his crew some time to prepare their escape. Because if this guy got on the ship it might very well be over for them. For the simple reason that if this guy destroyed the ship or Tip's cannon their journey to the moon might come to a sudden stop.

"Let's see about that..." 

Moments later as Rafael was looking at the ship, and wondered if he should get Ten now a bloody and beaten up Shingo barely stood on his feet. His hands were raised to protect his face as his left eyes was swollen, much like his right cheek. He needed to hold on a bit more. Meanwhile Rafael looked like he barely broke a sweat while landing precise strikes to Shingo's body, head and legs. A big problem for Shingo was that he wasn't used leg kicks such as these. Truly he was outmatched in this one.

Rafael though didn't share much of Shingo's thoughts and continued to frown, his impatient nature taking over for a split second. "I think it's time to end this. Begone Phoenix Pirates, you and your ship." Shingo's eyes widened slightly as he saw the agent pull his leg back and prepare to launch an attack. He could feel a massive killing intent radiating from the blond man. In a swift motion the agent sent his leg forward, a sharp gust of air releasing from his foot.

"Rankyaku Shuriken!"​


----------



## Gaja (Oct 10, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> *Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
> Garrick gave the order to set sail. His booming voice reverberated across the deck of the _*Dark Justice*_. Like a well oiled machine the crew went into action. Amelia strode behind him, having to walk double time to match his long legged stride, all the while busily taking notes as he barked orders left and right. It was said that being Garrick's personal assistant was the most dangerous job on the ship (no one had ever lasted more then two weeks), but so far she had made it through in one piece.
> 
> *"Have my new box of West Blue cigars been delivered?"* Garrick asked.
> ...



*Lieutenant Pattaya Godsend - TFAJ
"Grand Line" - Dark Justice*​
Sailing on board such a huge ship was awesome, Pattaya loved it. Another thing that was awesome was that he got a new friend, a giant that went by the name of Kenneth apparently. The best thing about Kenneth though was the fact that he was so similar to Pattaya, he liked fighting and he liked drinking, and that was enough in Pattaya's book to find this guy a good friend.

Both men handled their alcohol nicely, not even getting affected by the liquor as Pattaya got tips on how he could grow a bit taller and maybe add some more muscle to his frame. It was a ridiculous question to any normal person, why would Pattaya want or rather even need more muscle on his body. He was already heavily muscled and in spectacular shape, but being stronger then regular men wasn't the goal of the Godsend boy. His goal was high, a goal that not many men achieved in their lives.

But before Pattaya could share his dream with his new friend their commanding officer, Zane Garrick showed up, accompanied by that super nice officer that welcomed Pattaya to the ship. Apparently her last name was Armstrong, but wait wait wait wait!!! Did that guy just say that he was confiscating all his booze? What the hell?

Apparently this guy was strictly against people drinking... Why? Wasn't it a manly thing to have a drink with your new friend who was also a man amongst men? Pattaya was kind of confused at this development, his heart crushed as he saw Amelia carry away all of his barrels, one by one. He loved each and every one of them as if they were best buddies, tears of sadness falling down his cheeks.

*~ An hour later ~*​
Lighting a candle for every fallen comrade that was his barrel filled to the top with alcohol Pattaya prayed for their safe return to his hands one day. But after all that was done with Pattaya was sitting indian style next to Kenneth as Garrick explained the rules of their little training session. Looking to his left at the giant savage that was Kenneth the young marine hoped that the two of them would get to spar a little.

Of course the sparring that Pattaya and Kenneth had in mind was extremely dangerous, and probably to the taste of Zane as both guys would go at the other guy as if they hated each other. However it wasn't meant to be as Pattaya heard the commanding officer call for him. And as he looked across the large platform what could he see?

The super cute, and super super nice officer that was Amelia. Pattaya looked on for a few seconds, not exactly sure what the hell he should do. He wasn't going to attack this cutie, why would he? She was too nice to be kneed in the face. Also Pattaya didn't quite get the perk of being in Garrick's Elite Squad or whatever, although maybe Elite Squad members got to drink alcohol.

The thought crossed his mind and almost instantly the Lieutenant started weighing the situation out. "Hmmmm..." He looked closer at the girl who was a tad older then him. Yep, she was super cute...

"_What the hell do I do... Should I just choke her out gently so she doesn't hate me... Yeah seems like a good plan..._" Casually walking towards Amelia the muscular young man kept looking at her, his mind relaxed and unaware of the fact that his own Judo perhaps wasn't as advanced as Amelia's. Though he was about to see that looks could deceive too. Walking in to range with Amelia Pattaya faked a body shot with his right hand to get Amelia to protect her stomach as a way to expose her neck. That way, using his height and long limbs Pattaya went in for a standing guillotine, a technique where he would attempt to choke out the girl but do it while standing.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 10, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights: *
Captain Beverly stared up at the giant mirror in the sky, a shocked expression on her face. It wasn't hers. It also was no normal mirror construct. Suddenly her mind grasped the mirrors significance. The strange double of Sendo, and her own doppelganger. All of it finally made sense. The mirror hovering in the sky was no ordinary gateway through space, it was a connection to another reality, a tear in the fabric of space and time. She would've never thought such a thing possible, yet here it was. 

She glared back at the tin man who had withstood her onslaught, hands on her hips, a cruel sneer on her face. Stupid son of a bitch was as tough as he was dumb. She nodded upwards at the crumbling mirror in the sky. *"Is that your ticket home Tin Man? Too bad because your trip just so happens to be one way!"*  Her emerald eyes blazed to their brightest luminosity. 

*"Mirror Armor!"*

A reflective substance, just like the one that appeared on the surface of her mirrors, enveloped her body from head to toe in a skin tight coating. In a flash of white light she had become a total mirror woman, her entire body now capable of reflecting and redirecting attacks. It was her most potent form, not yet fully mastered, and almost as lethal to herself as her foes. But with great risks came great rewards. Captain Beverly hovered into the air, facing Braska with her arms outstretched. 

*"I'm going to enjoy this..." * 

Captain Beverly flew at Braska. Suddenly she came to a halt and clutched her chest. She gasped in pain and tumbled to the ground, clutching her chest tightly. Pain jolted up and down her body, and she suddenly felt a loss of energy. *"What did you do to me!?"* she screamed, unaware that it was the very presence of  her mirror double that was the problem, the universe's sly way of cause correcting what shouldn't exist in the same dimension. The mirror coating around her body peeled away in ripples and dissolved into thin air, revealing her savage expression. 

Clemens also collapsed to her knees, literally feeling her life force begin to drain from her very being. Her face suddenly became ghostly pale. They needed to get out of here now. There was one thing she had to know however, and it didn't matter if it cost her her very life. She turned towards her double, the woman she could've oh so easily become. 

"Ohara. Does it still exist?" she exclaimed. 

*"What the hell are you talking about!?"* her double snarled back. 

"Have the Marines destroyed it!" 

*"Of course not you idiot." * She paused. *"Well not yet." *

Clemens eyes brightened with hope. At that moment, Zane Garrick and his men entered the rubble strewn chamber, expressions of disbelief on their faces as they beheld the utter ruin and devastation. Both women's eyes widened at the same time as they saw the hulking man, but for very different reasons. Garrick's own eyes bugged out as he beheld them both. He stuttered, *"T...t..t..two Beverly's?"* Just like that he broke down and began to cry. *"I came here to kill the evil one, but seeing the good one has suddenly filled my heart with hope!"* he sang joyously, spinning about on his giant tippie toes. *"WHERE'S MY GUITAR!"* 

*"Go to hell you giant gorilla!"* Captain Beverly screamed from the floor, even as her life force ebbed. 

Clemens continued to stare slack jawed at this very different Garrick. "You've got to be kidding me."


----------



## Noitora (Oct 10, 2011)

Gaja said:


> Rafael though didn't share much of Shingo's thoughts and continued to frown, his impatient nature taking over for a split second. "I think it's time to end this. Begone Phoenix Pirates, you and your ship." Shingo's eyes widened slightly as he saw the agent pull his leg back and prepare to launch an attack. He could feel a massive killing intent radiating from the blond man. In a swift motion the agent sent his leg forward, a sharp gust of air releasing from his foot.
> 
> "Rankyaku Shuriken!"​




*
The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge

Sandrei​*









​
Ursla hung onto his back for dear life, her fingers dug into his skin through his newly acquired Fishman kimono. Dapper yelped loudly as his feathers ruffled at the insane speeds, even the quick firing bird was unused to such a velocity. Sandrei glared with a narrow gaze as he exploded down the mountain side. He had been getting way too relaxed, leaving the crew to pick up supplies for his own agenda. This was Grand Line, something he was familiar with. He should have expected sooner or later someone would come after the crew. Not that he had to sit and babysit them. They were tough. Very tough. Yet they needed to escape and it was because of him they were being held up. No matter he would make sure they all made it out alive. 
_?Almost there!? _He snarled from behind his sharp teeth which quickly clenched down, so tight the gritting of his teeth could be heard. Heaven Breaker was a bastard on his body, the only other time he had used it for this long had been against the King of Aquapolis. It got the job done anyway, that was what counted at the end of the day. Suddenly through a burst in the trees still a good few hundred metres from the ship it all came into view. Most the crew were watching wide eyed on the deck of the Phoenix Dawn, with Rose and Ten trying to get down to the fray but Hawkins doing his best to pull them free. Arc on the ships rail, mouth dropped and blinking at how quickly Shingo, who stood on the coast as bloody mess, was pummelled. Then it was the chap in the suit. This was the guy. No doubt about it. 

"Rankyaku Shuriken!" Rafal whipped his leg back and swung it forward in a massive explosion of power. The wave of the attack appeared as a wide, large u-shaped curved in the air which tore up the ground on its way towards the boxer and the ship. Without a doubt it would tear through both. This was bad. Sandrei?s foot dug into the ground for an extra burst of speed and like a bolt of lighting fired forward. In a matter of moments, before the others could make their own defensive choices if they had any, Ursla flew through the air with Dapper in her hand, a look of shock and confusion on her features. She landed squarely into the face of Arc knocking him over while Dapper spun through the air after leaving her grasp. A wave of water skimmed up over the coast and around the ship, all directed towards a point directly in front of Shingo who was blown back by the clash of impacting powers. The poor guy had taken such a beating and still held a good stance. Though he blinked in surprise as death didn?t befall him. Rafal, on the other side of the huge impact tilted his head in slight amusement, he had seen it coming but the attack had already been on its way. It was fairly fun to see what the enemy would come up with. Then the blue warrior came into view. The water dropped from it?s manipulation and in it?s place Sandrei stood strong, both arms raised up and his body shuffling from his pants. There was a moment of silence before one would slipped past his lips.
_?Shit??_ Suddenly across the length of his torso a stream of blood escaped his body, bigger than most men would handle. Both his feet slid across the sand to hold himself up, his eyes narrowed on the enemy.
?Ha!? Rafal let out as his smirk touched one corner of his lips. ?You actually stopped it? What a surprise.? The large Fishman shipwright grit his teeth, blood seeping through. True. He had stopped that monstrous attack, but not without taking some pretty nasty damage himself. Better him than the ship and the crew, no?

So it had come to this. Hawkins wanted to get the fuck out of here and Sandrei was inclined to agree. They were not ready for a bastard like this. As Rafal began his advance, perhaps happy to find someone who he could have a bit more fun with, the Phoenix Pirate made his move to escape. This sort of situation required ?them?. Something he still kept secret from the rest of the crew, as it would affect his life span. It was not important at the moment, all that was, was keeping the lives of those he cared for safe. With a flick of his wrist a small object flew into his lips which soon met a hard crunch from his sharp teeth. Rafal curved a brow curiously as he watched the trump card being played. Life spurred back into the eyes of the Fishman as he wrenched back his arm.
_?Fishman Karate: Palm Thrust.?_ The attack was aimed at the ground however. The palm thrust seemed unusually powerful, the attack creating an explosion too much for his normal power, but it was enough to send Rafal skidding back over the sand and himself, with Shingo in his other grasp, flying back onto the Phoenix Dawn. The pair of foolish fighters smacked onto the wooden deck with a loud bump followed by Sandrei gripping the ground enough to crack it. The wound over his torso stung like a bitch, but his trump card would keep him off deaths door until they were safe. Still, it was reckless of him to use one who brashly however sometimes spontaneous situations would call for it. He would be sure not to touch them again for a long time, no matter what the case.
_?Sorry we?re late, Captain? Canon ? is all ready??_ They needed to get moving, he didn?t want to die here.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Isle of Blood: Meet the Powers to Be, Black Bart Pirates]​*​










*[Sleeping Seaking Bed and Breakfast]​*​
_Bart?s Room_

A low scratching can be heard as a saber is slowly taken from its sheath. The glint of silver flashes through the darkness as the door is slowly pushed further open. Unlike the men that had been sent to Jessie and Ivy?s rooms the rest were assassins of the powers to be. Their goal was to eliminate the Black Bart Pirates and take the women hostage for their masters. His red eyes glow intently in the darkness, ?In the name of god and country; I sentence you to death Pirate.? The assassin quietly states, a right of death ritual that each assassin would go through before striking the killing blow. The distinct smack of leather on wood can be heard echoing though the hollow room and the door explodes outward opening with extreme speed. The shadow draped form rockets from the smaller room, his weapon drawn and ready, poised to strike Bart down in one veil swoop. A self-satisfied grin crosses the assassin?s features, the lump that lay in the center of the bed had hardly moved an inch and his blade was ready to strike a deadly blow. 

With little resistance the hardened steel slides effortlessly into the form and pierces the bed. The sound of fluid dripping to the floor follows the edged ?tink? of the tip of the weapon burying deeply into the lodge?s wooden floor. With a twist the assassin releases a satisfied grunt. ?For a Seventeen Million Beli head, you sure died easily. To hell with your black soul Bartholomew Roberts.? The man growls lowly as he twists his blade into the bed even more.  ?And may the fiery depths have mercy on his dank soul.? a gruff voice adds causing the assassin to freeze coldly in spot. The sound of the closing closet door pulled his attention back to where he had come from. A large gloved hand rested on the door, and attached to that hand was the equally large frame of Bart, his long coat dusting the ground as he lightly swayed back and forth. The assassin can only stare blankly at Bart, the look of confusion shining though even the cloth mask that covered the majority of his features. With a quick snap he pulls his attention back to the bed and rips the covers from it. All that was there was balled up blankets and hot water bottles.  ?If you?re going to kill someone? Bart states as he pulled himself from the wall.  ?at least have the good sense to shower beforehand.? Bart adds tapping a lone finger off the side of his nose.

~~Skint~~

The sound of the blade pulling form the bed can be heard over the deafening silence as the assassin readies himself for combat against Bart. ?I?d expect nothing less of the famed Pirate ?Black? Bart.? He says sternly bring the edge of the blade to his face. His smile reflects off the polished metal, he was the best assassin to her nobility, easily taking the heads of Pirates worth upward 20 Million. ?I?ll add your skull to my collection Pirate.? He states calmly and with confidence.  ?I be liking that sword mate.? Bart simply replies to the confusion of the Assassin.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Meanwhile at Windsor Manor]​*​
Dead center in the three Counties of the Roznov Kingdom lays the capitol district of St. Windsor. Not large enough to be a county, but too royal in its own right to be thrown together with the rest of the trash on Tranquility Island. There behind the thick protective walls lays a large castle like manor called Windsor, and this manor is home to the lady known as the Blood Queen by here people. So let us pause for a moment as the Bart Pirates fight for survival and peek in on who is behind the transgressions that have befallen the crew on yet another island.

~Creeeeeeeeeaaaaaak~

The sound of heavy iron clad doors is heard opening as light floods into a semi darkened room. A lady’s scream can be heard as the sound of a body violently hitting tile echoes across the room. Stately blue eyes dart in the darkness toward the sound as the woman scrambles back to her feet.  “Who said back on your feet vermin.” a cold voice states firmly as the woman releases a pained grunt as she is kicked in the side forced back to floor.  “Why have you disturbed my bath?” an older more mature woman’s voice asks as the sound of liquid hitting liquid can be heard.  “My apologies your nobility, but this is the whore that spoke with the Pirate earlier today.” the voice replied.  “Is that so? Bring her forth please.” the nobility replied, the sound of more bathing accenting her voice. 

 “You’ll never get away with this!” the woman that confronted Bart yells as she is forcefully picked up from the ground. A moment later she is tossed into the candle light that surrounds a large beautifully sculpted porcelain bath tub, she is quickly followed by the voice that implicated her of the crime. He is a tall soft looking man dressed in red cloaks topped with a red wide brimmed hat. A grin adorned his slick features as he clutched the sword that hung at his side.
* Samuel William Gregger 
Butler of the Countess
 Leader of Avalon County, District 1
Former Military Rank: Marine Captain/Ex Mercenary *

 “This is the whore you requested to see milady.” he states with a half courteous bow.  “Oh, so you are the peasant that broke our number one law? How undignified, you pig. Look at you.” the woman states, the taint of blood misting from her ruby lips. The woman sat horrified, the rumors didn’t do the truth justice. The woman’s ivory smooth skin was covered in the sheen of human blood, her face was twisted in delight as she rubbed a bloody cloth over her naked body. Her snow white hair was done up to save it from the corrosive nature of the blood’s long term effects. Her stately blue eyes were accented by the trickle of blood that covered her face and ran down to her bosom  

*Elizabeth Bathory 
Countess of Tranquility
Blood Queen of the Three Counties of the Roznov Kingdom*

 “Ohhh, that feels so good.” the countess moans, but her ecstatic expression fades as her gaze falls back on the woman.  “Filthy swine, you have no place before my eyes.” she states, pure venom of hatred seeping through her voice.  “Hammerhand, strip this woman and take give her to the guards.” Elizabeth states, her foot rising out of the lake of blood she sat in. The crimson liquid dripped from her toes as she pointed them to the woman that was forced before her.  “After they’ve had their fill of her, feed her along with the useless one to the wild dogs.” she adds with a laugh as a red eye lights up in the darkness. * “Orders… orders.”* a dull voice replied as the sound of feet on tile can be heard. Then from the darkness an older looking man with a long white beard appears. Black ooze seeped pass his gapped teeth lined mouth as the red orb of his left eye scans the woman, his large silver metal hand hanging to the side, the horns on his head tilting to the side as he looks, blankly at her. 

*Hammerhand
Bodyguard of the Countess
Leader of Zion County, District 2
Former Captain of the Berserker Pirates/Dismissed Bounty of 13,500,000 Beli*

* “Alisha Hun, Mother of Captive #336769: Margret Hun. Status, disposable.”* the cyborg drolly states as he lumbers over to the woman who in fright backs away. But a low thud stops her as she backed into a cold lump of flesh, turning she sees a petite framed teen with blonde hair. Her body was cut to ribbons and she was barely breathing.  “Dose your cruelty know no bounds Blood Queen?” she asks before the cold steel hand of Hammerhand wraps around her throat.  “Her nobility has no need to answer you’re whims, dog meat.” Gregger snaps as he ripped the cloths from the woman’s body.  “Take her to the dungeon.” he orders coldly as she started to kick and scream.  As Hammer hand drug the two women off another enters the room a set of long shadows entering the room.  “This had better be good Orha, her nobility is already displeased.” Gregger bites while folding his arms to his back. 

The man that steps into the light is strangely dressed. A single pieced suit connected with lines and fur. Almost platform shoes with strange thick souls and very oddly shaped ears accent the man that had the large monstrous crow setting on his shoulder. Running his hand though his Mohawk he just cast Gregger a grin.

*Orha Duren 
Enforcer of the Countess 
Leader of Jannah County, District 3
Former First Mate of the Beast Masters Pirates/Dismissed Bounty of 6,000,000 Beli*

 “I’ve simply brought news of out assassins and drivers.” he states, a hint of amusement and I told you so about his voice.  “They have been defeated. 

*[Sleeping Seaking Bed and Breakfast]​*​
Bart’s attention is drawn from his shiny new sword by Ivy’s distinct scream.  “Shit.” he growls. It was lucky his room was next to hers, so with a quick kick off he leaves the corpse of the assassin and plows though the wall into her room. The driver bounds with a start, he had Ivy almost completely tied up. A small dagger is pulled from his belt as he pulled her to his body twisting toward Bart. “I’ll kill her, I swear!” he shouts inching the blade ever closer to Ivy’s jugular. Ivy’s eyes dart to Bart red covering her face, she was embarrassed, a punk of this level was able to get the drop on her.  “Apologies Captain, I had too many to drink. Kill me.” she states firmly not wanting to be baggage.  “Nonsense.” Bart growls his hand falling onto the Black Jack’s hand grip, he just needed a distraction. Luckily Isabelle’s scream had also garnered Jessie’s attention whom burst into the room with the largest pipe wrench Bart had ever seen. “What the hell?!” the driver asks, the dagger instinctively pulling toward Jessie. 

This was all the distraction Bart needed. A single shot fires off and Ivy slumps to the ground. Breathing heavily she wrapped her arms around her body as the Driver’s eyes roll to the back of his head, the dagger falling to the floor while he fell to the ground.  “What in the bloody hell was all this about?” Bart asks aloud dropping the smoking Black Jack to his side. 

_[Jessie’s Room]​_​
“It’s all over. Heh heh heh heh.” The driver that was caught by J2 shouts. “All hail the Blood Queen!” he screams aloud laughing more insanely. What followed was a low crunch of glass. And soon a white froth foamed from the man’s mouth. A cyanide capsule had ended his own life.

The coming of Daylight will prove even stranger for the Bart Crew~~~​


----------



## Eternity (Oct 11, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> The Island Entomb-
> 
> The green cloaks slowly arrive at their destination after a few days of sailing. "Great job Tommy!" Alex shouts up to the crows nest as he keeps the helm steady. "I want to go!" Rex shouts, holding onto the railing on the deck. "I want to go to the island!" Alex sighs. "You have to wait a little bit till we get there Rex!" "Not if i swim!" Rex smirks, about to jump into the water when a sudden downpour of rain stops him, making him slip  and flip backwards, falling hard on his back.
> 
> ...




Shaw was woken abruptly when the rest of the crew shouted something about something that looked like a skeleton. He slowly got to his feet, and beofre he knew it, an enormous green fish  could be seen not far from the ship. It took him several seconds before his brain registered what was happening in front of him. However, he didn't shout out like the others, at least not until Rex shouted out that he wanted to eat it. 

*"You want to eat that thing!?"* he yelled out. *"That thing is freaking posionous! You would die if you ate it!" *

Rex smirked, before answering "Then at least we will have some good food before we die!"

Shaw facepalmed. *"NO! It's not only posionous, but it taste crap! Argh, whatever!"* he gave up quickly enough. *"Do as you wish, but I am not handeling it or cooking it, you eat it at your own risk.."* He sighed, walking over to Tiana. *"Man, what a rash and idiotic piece of work that captain is...*" he said, trying to start a conversation with her.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 11, 2011)

Noitora said:


> *
> The Phoenix Pirates ~ Clover Ridge
> 
> Sandrei​*
> ...



Hawkins was too busy choking Tipperton to notice Sandrei heroically putting his body on the line to save Shingo. "SHOOT US TO THE MOON ALREADY. I'M TOO YOUNG AND GOOD LOOKING TO GO BACK TO PRISON!" he screamed at the old man. More then that he was frightened to fall back into the clutches of the World Government scientists who wanted to use him as their very own little guinea pig, the only man known who could mimic other Devil Fruit powers. If ever there was a case for karma then that was it. Hawkins had spent years experimenting on others, all in an arrogant quest to prove his genius, though he tried to fool himself that he was actually doing good. Yet now all the trauma and pain he had caused to others had come back to bite him in the ass tenfold. Truthfully he deserved it.   

Tipperton gasped in response. "The sooner you stop choking me, the sooner I can get things started young man!" 

"Oops," Hawkins muttered apologetically. "Sorry about that." 

Suddenly Rose slapped him across the back of the head.

"OW! What was that for?!" 

"That's for not letting me use my Bubble Boost!" 

She leaped to the top of the railing and could see Rafael on the sand. Still undeterred and not even a scratch on him. Rose hoped to change that. The World Government agent smirked casually and waved her on. Rose shot him the good old one fingered salute in response. She then opened her arms wide as if about to hug a Peach Bear. She formed a giant bubble between both palms and quickly began to press down. The bubble shrank to beach ball size, then the size of a basketball. Rose furrowed her brow as she compressed the bubble into the size of a tiny golf ball. She had never been a smart girl, but she wasn't stupid either. 

Rafael paused mid stride as he saw the tiny orb. Sudden realization dawned on him. All that compressed air in such a tiny vessel meant one thing. A very powerful bomb and a very huge explosion. 

Rose grinned at him. "Hey you wanna fly with us to the moon?" she asked. "This might just do the trick!" 

She wound up her arm like a pitcher and threw the bubble sidearm at the agent. *"BUBBLE SHOCK!"* 

Rafael let loose with a Rankyaku. It didn't matter though. The bubble exploded on contact with the rankyaku wave, barely a hundred feet from Rafael. A humongous blast wave erupted from the impact, sending hurricane plus force winds in every direction. The Phoenix Dawn shook violently from side to side, strips of timber flying off the very hull itself. Rose formed a protective bubble around the deck to blunt the impact. She laughed like a giddy child on a sugar rush as a wide sweeping cloud of smoke and debris filled the entire shoreline. Meanwhile, Hawkins just cried. 

"Can we please go to the moon now?" he asked.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 12, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent's head was pounding, and he couldn't really see straight. All he knew for sure was that he hurt, and he hurt a lot. He stumbled off to one side, accidently dodging a brick that would've decorated the pavement with his skull had it connected.

He barely noticed. He felt like hurling. His head throbbed some more. He was not in a good situation. Neither was the rest of his crew, by the looks of it. He saw Orland collapse to the ground, and a moment later Nereus screamed in pain, grasping his bleeding hand.

Kent _felt_ the next stone speeding towards him, some sense warning him of his impending death with a gruesome certainty. He shook his head slowly. "Rocks fly. Everyone-"

 ?Trace Trace no Multiple Wall Technique: Blade Dome!? 

"-dies?"

Tobias suddenly appeared in Kent's field of vision, filling the area with his weird white lines. They formed into a circle around the two of them, protecting Kent from the volley that would've ended his life.

This time, Kent does hurl, all over the street below him. Not very captainly behaviour, but he never claimed to be a role model.

 ?Apologies, Captain.? Tobias mustered,laying weakly next to Kent.  ?Seems my walls are too weak.? he added, and Kent could tell he was fading fast. ?The key is below us though.? He slumped to the ground, and Kent nodded as the wall around him dissolved.

Another stone flew at him, but Kent knocked it contemptuously away, a snarl on his lips. _No more pain,_ he thought to himself. _I am Kent the motherfucking Red, and I'm not going to be killed like some damned fodder bitch._

"You did good," he said to the downed Tobias, despite knowing full well the young Devil Fruit user couldn't hear him. He plucked a stone out of midair and hurled it towards Orland - it knocked away a stone that would've crushed the boy's skull. "No more games," he said, gathering power and raising his fist. 

*"Fist of God."*

He slammed his clenched fist to the ground and lightning went everywhere - huge chunks of the pavement were torn from their resting place, buildings crumpled under the sudden force, and when the dust cleared there was an enormous hole in the street in below Kent.

He stumbled once, shaking his head, and then steadied. The rest of his crew was lying around him, but they seemed unhurt, just needed some rest.

Kent glanced down the hole to see a pair of scorched, barely recognizable human skeletons. So Tobias had been right - the bricks were'nt completely autonomous.

"Man, fuck this," Kent said, taking a seat against the remains of a nearby building. "Now I have to wait for everyone to wake up."

*"KENT."*

The word echoed around the city, coming from seemingly nowhere, and Kent tensed. He knew that voice. It was snarly, harsh and more than a little mocking. It fit the owner perfectly.

"Ben," Kent said from where he was sitting. "Excuse me if I don't stand up. You've caught me at an awkward moment."

*"I AGREE,"* Ben said, presumably speaking through some kind of comm system. *"NO MORE GAMES. COME TO THE TOWER. I WANT TO GET THIS OVER WITH."* Kent glanced up towards the tower in the center of the city - a gigantic, circular structure, ornately carved with hundreds upon thousands of tiny pictures. He shook his head.

"Gimme a minute, you piece of shit," he said, refusing to stand. 

*"YOU HAVE TWENTY MINUTES UNTIL I DETONATE THE ENTIRE CITY,"* Ben said. *"I'D PREFER TO KILL YOU MYSELF, BUT DON'T THINK I'LL LOSE SLEEP OVER IT."*

Kent sighed. "Wouldn't dream of it."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Sleeping Seaking Bed and Breakfast]*
> 
> Bart’s attention is drawn from his shiny new sword by Ivy’s distinct scream.  “Shit.” he growls. It was lucky his room was next to hers, so with a quick kick off he leaves the corpse of the assassin and plows though the wall into her room. The driver bounds with a start, he had Ivy almost completely tied up. A small dagger is pulled from his belt as he pulled her to his body twisting toward Bart. “I’ll kill her, I swear!” he shouts inching the blade ever closer to Ivy’s jugular. Ivy’s eyes dart to Bart red covering her face, she was embarrassed, a punk of this level was able to get the drop on her.  “Apologies Captain, I had too many to drink. Kill me.” she states firmly not wanting to be baggage.  “Nonsense.” Bart growls his hand falling onto the Black Jack’s hand grip, he just needed a distraction. Luckily Isabelle’s scream had also garnered Jessie’s attention whom burst into the room with the largest pipe wrench Bart had ever seen. “What the hell?!” the driver asks, the dagger instinctively pulling toward Jessie.
> 
> ...




"No, no, no. Don't do that!" J2 exclaimed helplessly as she heard the distinctive crunching glass sound. She was just about to punch him again too. 

She released the wannabe assassin from her grip as he suddenly foamed at the mouth like a mad dog with rabies. His body spasmed violently against the dilapidated wooden floor, the final death throes as the cyanide pill performed its gruesome magic. After a few more frenetic seconds he stopped moving altogether, then lay still, his eyes wide in their sockets as they stared upwards towards the ceiling. J2 turned her head away in disgust, keeping down the urge to retch. She backed away from the fanatic and made her way to the open door. With this threat out of the way her innate clone instincts (she was the only clone who obeyed Jessie totally and absolutely without question) drove her to return to Jessie's side and relate to her what the man had said in his final moments. 

She found Jessie in Ivy's room.  The shipwright had an arm around Ivy's shoulder, apparently in an effort to console her, though the woman didn't seem to be in any mood for such things. Bart didn't seem to be in a very good mood either. He stood over the crumpled form of someone she assumed to be yet another assassin, his unique firearm in hand, still smoking at the barrel. She tried not to stare at the bullet hole between the dead man's eyes and instead focused on Jessie. 

"The guy who tried to attack you...he uh...well he killed himself. Sorry I couldn't stop him..." J2 muttered uncomfortably. "Before he died he mentioned something about a woman called the Blood Queen." 

"Blood Queen?" Jessie repeated.  

She turned towards Bart with a wearisome expression. She didn't know what kind of trouble Bart and his crew were used to, but Jessie had always done her best to avoid it. "Great, another wacko wants to kill us..."


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 12, 2011)

*Clover Ridge*

Tip was quickly determining some last minute coordinates. He had to make sure he got this just right. As he pulled a few levers, the ship was lifted up, fitted inside the barrel of the cannon. 

As the cannon moved upwards, the full moon came into view, it's white light shining down on the Phoenix Dawn. *"Alright. I've got you locked on. Now Rose, just make sure you create a bubble large enough to prevent any possible damage on impact. Othwerwise, we're good to go."* Tip seemed confident, but was also shaking with anxiety. 

Dapper waved goodbye to Grummon as the dog produced a large grin. Tip smiled as he pulled one large lever situated away from the rest of the controls. The cannon started to shake violently as steam shot out of all sides. *"I might not see you guys again. If that's the case...well, I'd like to thank you. I didn't even think anything like this was posible until yesterday. Besides, I'd forgotten how fun it was to try new crazy things, hohohohohoho."*

As the steam built up, the crew could see the very back of the cannon became ignited with bright orange flames. *"I think you'd make a fine queen."* Tip said to Rose with a grin. 

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!*

With that, the ship was sent flying into the night sky, the blast being powerful enough to send Tip and Grummon falling back. The two of them quickly got back to their feet, catching one last glimpse of the ship before it was too far away to see. A tear rolled down Tip's cheek as he smiled. *"I think I finally got it, Martell."*

Grummon let out a loud howl to the moon, hoping his new friends might hear him.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
"Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
Shingo was ready for whatever may come his way, he didn't mind giving his life if it was to protect someone he considered family, and truly he considered this crazy bunch his new family, despite never really telling them that. Looking at Rafael as he launched a vicious attack, named the Rankyaku Shuriken Shingo braced himself, he knew that in his current condition he would be no match for such an attack, yet despite his most basic instinct, that being the instinct to survive he didn't run. He'd hold his ground.

But before he knew it a familiar figure made its return, bringing Ursla and Dapper back to them and taking the incoming attack for him. It was none other then Sandrei. The hulking fishman had arrived at impressive speeds and took the attack instead of Shingo and the _Phoenix Dawn_. Shingo blinked as the immediate impact of the attack sent his body several feet backwards, he was really beaten up. He could feel his body have less and less power as he looked forward. Sandrei heroically stood his ground, Rafael staring him down with a sadistic smirk on his face. "Ha!"

Shingo grin his teeth, collecting his strength as he looked in front, bt a moment later a massive wound and amount of blood came pouring from Sandrei's body as a result of him taking the attack. Shingo's eyes widened, as Rafael continued grinning. "You actually stopped it? What a surprise..." Adjusting his jacket Rafael looked on at the tall blue fishman. His lifeless body standing there almost like a statue, but not for long as the fishman they called Sandrei came back to life, with motivation to booth and attacked Rafael with a brutal attack.

Rafael looked on at the palm strike and expected Sandrei to attack him directly but the fishman attacked the ground in front of him, creating a small shockwave that sent the agent's body back. Rafael wasn't that amused, since here he was thinking that this stuff was about to get interesting, but much to his disappointment he saw Shingo and Sandrei run back to the deck of their ship as the pirate captain that was Phoenix D. Rose jump out and send forth another attack at him. "Rookies..."

Meanwhile Shingo was on the deck of the ship, his body hurting as he now too agreed with Hawkins, the genius doctor/inventor of the crew had a point. That point being quite simple, get the fuck out of here if you want to live. It was a good point really, something that the Phoenix Pirates should have perhaps listened to earlier, but the circumstances forced them to act the way they did. Now they could get away from here. Agreeing with Sandrei and Hawkins the boxer grabbed on to something as he felt blood build up in his mouth. "Yeah let's get the fuck out of here..."

Meanwhile Hawkins was agreeing with him too, by choking Tip to launch them already. He never changed... Meanwhile just outside the ship the familiar blond man was faced with Rose and waved her on, he wasn't in any sort of rush. Why would he be? It wasn't like they would launch themselves forward like out of a cannon, right? So he remained focused on the young orange haired girl as she prepared to attack him, once again using those Bubble powers. However this attack was different, the girl had used massive build up and compression in this move as she threw the attack at Rafael.

He had realized that this was properly her best move, and he wasn't about to be blown away from this island so he sent forth a Rankyaku, which upon contact blew up along with the Bubble Shoot, sending forth extremely strong winds and all around destruction as Rafael narrowed his eyes, trying to hold on to where he stood as the aftermath of the explosion ensued. Getting pushed back Rafael's body was covered by the dust flying in every direction as Tip to work and initiated the launch.

Shingo held on for dear life as the entire ship was brought in to position. Ok getting beat up was one thing, but getting shot out of a freaking giant canon and towards the moon was just ludacris, but he too was well aware that there was no turning back, so he just held on tight and screamed. The anxiety building around everyone! "Let's go already!"

With a thunderous boom the ship was launched in to the sky, massive forces working on the body of the boxer. This was it, the move and trip that Rose wanted so bad, and here they were the Phoenix Pirates, all aiming to go to the moon. Back at clover Ridge Island the dust of the powerful Bubble attack and the launch settled as Tip and Grumon observed the sky saying good bye to their new friends, the hyperactive and happy Rose, the serious Sandrei, the fast muscular Shingo, the pretty Ursla and fast talking Dapper along with everyone else. A special good bye went to Ten of course who for personal reasons Tip liked very much, despite the obvious implications that Alexander Volk was alive.

"That was one solid move she had there, too bad it took so long to build up, maybe she'll be able to use it in an actual fight someday." The familiar agent appeared walking out of the shadows, his suit dirty as he dust it of, his eyes set on Tip and his wolf. A brunette woman walked behind him, her hands in her pockets as she adjusted her hair. "I think we should get some tea. They are probably dead anyway..." Rafael didn't seem happy anymore as he walked towards Tip, his right hand itching to hit something. "They are not dead... I got a feeling we'll see them soon... As for you..." Rafael looked at Tip, the killing intent in his eyes obvious to even the old man.

Later on the two agents went and got tea...


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2011)

*Green Cloaks...

Tiana...*

The past couple of days had been interesting for Tiana.  She enjoyed sailing with the crew.  Never before, at least in the memory that she had, had she met more people that she enjoyed so much.  The islanders were good people, hardworking people, but this crew had such a zest for life.  It was contagious.  Tiana spent less time worrying about who she might have been, at times forgetting that she didn't have a past.  She was busy helping and curing people though that didn't amount to much time at all and mostly she stood at the rail and let her eyes roam over the massive blue expanse around her.  

Tiana listened to the talk about the Grand Line, about the New World.  Places she didn't understand but their excitement was catchy and she watched and wondered.  The weather was strange, the creatures stranger but it all gave a sense of awe to Tiana.  Then the fish appeared, at first it was just an awesome sight.  Then it turned to one of disgust and horror.

“Zombie?  Eat it?”  Tiana choked backed the sting of bile as it tried to work its way up.  “I really don't think eating that would be wise.  I don't even think catching it would be.”  Her eyes grew rounder.  “I don't think I have anything that will cure 'Zombi-ism'!” She exclaimed and rushed to the rail.  When Shaw came over, Tiana felt slightly relieved.  “Well if you won't cook it I doubt they will eat it...”  She mumbled then sighed.  “No, they will probably eat it raw then.”  Tiana shivered at the thought.  

“If there are things like this in the water...”  Tiana shivered slightly.  “Do we really want to go near that island?  It wouldn't be safe would it?”  For the first time, Tiana actually wondered if getting on this ship was a good idea.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2011)

Iron Tower Island

The prince kept his upper lip stiff despite the pandemonium. Captain Clemens had gotten serious and so there was little point in intervening in that fight. Dante did look at Sendo who was sitting with his mouth agape. His judgement had been passed, the punishment needed to be executed. 

“Judgement cut.” Dante said quietly, his sword exiting and re-entering his sheath at lightning speed.

The cut was refined enough to only cut the target he intended. There was a drawback though; the dull boom it created as the air pressure shifted and readjusted itself. Sendo was at least alert enough to be curious as to what the noise was, though not savvy enough to get out of the way. 

“Aaaargh!” The scream of the man filled his ears as the cut slashed across his chest. A non fatal blow.

“My greatest desire has been to test my sword against those that are strong and then to rule through my sword and not because of some title that I was born with. You shall take me with you to your world and I shall start from the bottom, build a fierce reputation and create my own path. Comply and I shall pardon your death sentence Sendo Kagawa.”

“Ow…You really know how to ask for a favour…” The unruly man said clutching his chest. A flesh wound but it stung like hell. Sendo wasn't going to fight - The prince seemed open to reason and Sendo wasa natural pacifict.  “I’m not sure you’d fit in to our crew. We stand for freedom and justice and all the warm fuzzy feelings. I’m gonna be honest you seem a bit of a villain.”

Dante raised a solitary eyebrow. “A villain?” he pondered at the thought, “Perhaps you are correct. Then I am willing to change, if this new world is as you say it is – perhaps I need to be the opposite of my current self.”

“Just like that huh?” Sendo said

“You have been witness to the effects of solitary events in shaping a man or woman’s life. Is it so hard for you to believe that this could perhaps be mine?” The prince said astutely.

Sendo was a little taken aback by that. “Th…this isn’t how it works though….” He mumbled

“Explain.” Dante demanded.

“What? Oh, uh, I mean in stories I always read the bad guy was the bad guy and there was no grey area, you know. I mean they don’t just change. They usually have some sense beaten into them by some noble warrior of some sort in an epic battle..” Sendo said recalling the stories his father had said to him as a child.

“Very well, if it helps you process it, then I shall fight.” Dante said, “Who is more noble of you two and more capable of giving an epic battle?” Dante asks of Clemens and Sendo. Sendo pointed to Clemens; she was much more noble than he was – he was on a selfish journey; she was out for noble…stuff. And she was about 10 times stronger than he was.

“Beverly Clemens. Excellent, I have always wanted to test my skills against your abilities. Would you honour me in having this battle?” he asked bowing graciously before the lady.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 13, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice...*
Amelia watched as Pattaya approached with a goofy expression on his face. At first he seemed to be confused as to what to do. She shook her head and sighed. So he was one of those types, she thought morosely. As if there weren't enough of them as it was. The moment he reached striking range he launched a punch to her midsection. It was too easy to telegraph, and instantly realized the punch was a feint. In that split second she tried to predict what his next move would be. According to his personnel file (as Garrick's personal assistant she had to read through everyone's file) he was skilled in judo). She doubted that he even had a clue as to what she was capable of however.  

Amelia decided to counter with a feint of her own. She evaded the punch and left her neck out open. Right on cue she felt his right arm wrap tightly around her neck in a standing choke hold. Amelia sighed. So predictable. She maintained her composure and grabbed Pattaya's knee, then with a sweep she buckled his leg out from under him. They went crashing to the floor with her on top. Pattaya tried to maintain the choke, but judging by the surprised look on his face he probably wasn't totally focused on proper technique at the moment. Amelia slipped out of the choke hold then slickly grabbed his extended arm and spun around for an arm bar. She smiled and waited for him to tap. 

From the sidelines Garrick boomed with laughter as Armstrong got the drop on the fool. *"Looks like I was right. Jungle Boy's a loser. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!" * Lt. Hawthorne leaned in and whispered into his ear. 

"Beg your pardon sir, but that boy is Blake Godsend's grandson." 

*"WHAT?!"* Garrick bellowed. He couldn't understand for the life of him why the old farts in HQ were giving him the pampered relatives of Marine legends to babysit. Having that twat Armstrong around was bad enough. 
*
Twenty years ago*_
An eight year old Zane Garrick loomed over the three little squirts. They had given him a good chase, but it would be a cold day in hell before some dweebs could escape him. They slowly backed away against a wall, trembling like the cowards that they were. They had a good reason to fear him of course. Zane was a hulking bruiser of a boy, already bigger then most adults. All the other boys on the island lived in mortal fear of him. Even the high school boys gave him a healthy distance when they spotted him stomping down the street in their direction. He was simply the apotheosis of all bullies.  

"Don't beat us up Zane. Please!" one of them exclaimed, a bookish looking boy with wire frame glasses that hung precariously off the edge of his nose.  

Zane glared at the little dweeb with utter disgust. He actually had respect for the kids who were brave enough to give him a fight and take their pounding like men. But this trash deserved no such respect. He mimed the boy's cowardly mannerisms and voice in a girlish voice. With a swipe of his hand he knocked the boys glasses clear off his nose. *"Give me all your lunch money you little shitstain...and maybe I won't beat ya up that badly!" *

"But we don't have any money!" 

Zane grinned from ear to ear. He was actually hoping to get that answer. Time for the beatdown. Suddenly there was a loud explosion. Zane was blasted off his feet as a humongous fireball flew into the sky. He looked up and saw that it had come from the docks. 

*"PIRATES!"* someone screamed. 

Another explosion rocketed upwards into the sky. The street became a frenzy of panic and mayhem. Zane got to his feet and pushed a little old lady out of his way. *"I...I'll fight 'em!"* he exclaimed nervously. *"I'm not afraid!"  
*
"We've got it kid," a voice told him casually from behind. 

Zane spun around and his eyes went wide as he beheld two Marines standing side by side. They towered over him. The one who had spoken pointed at the old lady who lay sprawled on the pavement. "Help her up kid. You should respect your elders."   He had unruly brown hair and sleepy looking eyes. His suit was rumpled as if it hadn't been ironed in weeks, and he carried his trenchcoat over his shoulder.  

*Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong
Soon to be Admiral*

The other Marine yawned and walked past Zane with a disinterested expression. Unlike his partner, his suit was crisp and sharp. He wore a fedora and a gleaming trenchcoat over his shoulders. The laquered ebony hilt of a katana peeked out from within the folds of his coat. "Let's get this over with Archie. Blake-san will give us hell if we don't capture this guy. Also I'd like to see my wife sometime this century." 

*Vice Admiral Abel Armstrong
Soon to be father of Amelia Armstrong
Soon to be Dead*

"You're always in a rush little bro. Hmm...I guess if I had a beautiful wife like yours waiting for me back home I would be too," Archer chided. "Maybe I should get settled down like you. I hear the Mermaid Princess is still available." 

"You married? Yeah right."  

Zane watched with frozen awe as they both strode towards the fire and destruction in the distance. *"Wa...wait. Let me fight with you!"* 

"Ha! This is a six hundred million dollar pirate. Maybe another time kid!"_


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2011)

*Lieutenant Pattaya Godsend - TFAJ
"Grand Line" - Aboard the "Dark Justice"*​
Pattaya was taking it way to easy on this girl, as he assumed that her body never saw martial arts. That was of course far from the truth, as from a pure technique stand point Amelia was actually more skilled then he was at Judo. Pattaya being a straight black belt. But to any game there were levels, and in this one it was no different, as Amelia was actually a 3rd degree black belt in Judo, so obviously a _bit_ better then Pattaya was, technique wise.

Of course coming in against such a skilled grappler and half assin' your attack was a mistake, and Amelia would capitalize on it. As expected Pattaya saw the opening and jumped on it, locking in a solid choke on the neck of Amelia with his right arm, as he went in to adjust and prepared to pull or go for a neck crank he felt Amelia grab a hold of his right leg and do a single leg take down. Sweeping his left leg Pattaya soon found himself on his back, trying to salvage a half assed choke, but the relatively tall girl popped her head out of harms way.

Using the proper technique she kept hold of Pattaya's arm and mounted him before jumping for a straight arm-bar, extending Pattaya's right arm quick and clean. Pattaya recognized it though, and put his left arm over his face just before Amelia could lock his head with her legs, and rolling his body backwards to pull his arm out. He couldn't say that it didn't hurt for a little bit, actually she almost had him, but all the training filled days and night with Coach Kamogawa actually payed of once in a while and so the tanned young man found himself out Amelia's grasp as he scrambled to create some distance.

"_Fuck... Almost got caught there..._" Standing back up to his feet Pattaya allowed Amelia to do the same. This girl was in no way an amateur, her technique was awesome, she was fast and precise and used to this. I*n plain terms, she was simply awesome. "Nice move back there. I guess you're no joke. Then we can spar properly now." Balling his hands in to fists Pattaya raised them to protect his face and body from possible punches, as he held the chin down.

A smirk was on his face as his movement not became much sharper and obviously serious. Maybe he should kick her legs, but then he might get taken down again. He did have the range on her, so maybe just mixing it up a little would be good too. Walking a bit closer Pattaya didn't really need a feeling out process, he may be a bit simple minded in the way he acts both as a Marine and a man, but he was an exceptional fighter. Preferring to strike anyway Pattaya could see where his range was with this girl, she was about 5'10'' or 5'11'', and she had a good stance.

Screw the leg kicks he was going in. Recognizing that he was close enough Pattaya fired of two quick jabs, this time though he was throwing them properly and aimed directly at Amelia's head, and used them to throw a vicious right handed body bunch to her abdomen. So as he stepped forward with his right leg in case he missed or Amelia shot at him he was prepared to treat her with a left knee to either the body or the head, depending on her possible counter attack. Of course the grandson of Blake Godsend had no idea who Amelia really was, or that Garrick kinda hated him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2011)

*Green cloaks*

Ral was impressed by the appearance of the fish and he couldn?t do more but get excited when Kimchi went for the fish, ignoring completely the conversation about it being a zombie and that it was poisonous. A feeling of excitement filled his body as he was imagining what other kind of animals they would find in the island."We have to reach the island!! I smell adventure!"he said smiling with that usually animated personality of his, though he couldn?t avoid hearing Tiana saying something about dangerous things."Ha! Do not worry, if something dangerous is there we only have to beat it to a pulp, i will make sure that not you or Midori get hurt!"he stated, one of his hands burning in blue fire.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 13, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks*
> 
> Ral was impressed by the appearance of the fish and he couldn?t do more but get excited when Kimchi went for the fish, ignoring completely the conversation about it being a zombie and that it was poisonous. A feeling of excitement filled his body as he was imagining what other kind of animals they would find in the island."We have to reach the island!! I smell adventure!"he said smiling with that usually animated personality of his, though he couldn?t avoid hearing Tiana saying something about dangerous things."Ha! Do not worry, if something dangerous is there we only have to beat it to a pulp, i will make sure that not you or Midori get hurt!"he stated, one of his hands burning in blue fire.




Shaw smile reassuringly towards Tiana.* "Relax. As Ral just mentioned, we will help you if it comes to it." 
*
He stood there, in the middle of people yelling and running around exited. He knew this was temporary, but he felt that he couldn't travel with a better crew if he tried.

*"Well then, what are we waiting for? Let's go to Entomb Island!"*


----------



## Gaja (Oct 13, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
"Grand Line" - Aboard the Smiling Bear*​
A small white and red cigarette box was on the wooden deck of the _Smiling Bear_, a small sign on it saying "Marlboro" as a lighter could be seen on it. The box was half filled with cigarettes as a tall blond man wearing a sheriff like uniform and hat was sitting next to it. A recently printed newspaper in his hands as a cigarette burned in his mouth. Reading over the latest bounties and events around the world Pierre smiled. The new bounties were out, and at least two of the Bro Pirates had gained attention to themselves. One being the monster rookie 'Buzzin' Hornet Havoc, with a blistering bounty of 71 million Belli. Hornet was a well known rookie and possibly the strongest man in this early part of the Grand Line. 

But he wasn't the only man that drew attention to himself that sailed under the flag of the Bros. With a bounty of 45.8 million "Daddy" Fly, the gunslinger of the crew smiled as his reputation grew too. The events at _Port Light_ were pretty darn big, as that island was a government facility and considered the stronghold of the Marines in the "North Blue". Exhaling another cloud of smoke Pierre got ready to toss his cigarette as a new voice drew his attention, a soft female voice saying hello to the entire crew. The blond young man was certainly the most easy going about it as he slowly got back to his feet and closed the paper as he walked over towards the pink haired girl.

She was a pretty young woman, not much younger then Pierre himself, though one could see right away that the two lived completely opposite lifestyles, as Pierre came from the wild place that was the "West Blue", and their guest being royalty. She had to be royalty, Pierre knew it. In a timid manner she asked if they were pirates who meant harm to her, and Pierre was about to say something, but as always his captain jumped the gun and began talking in his standard way. By now Pierre was used to it completely, but any new person that heard Hornet talk for the first time could really react in only one way. They were simply confused. And their guest was no different, blinking confused at the pirate captain, before Mathias jumped in.

Seconds later the entire crew had been introduced to Miss Aerie before Hornet directed the spot light at her, asking who in fact she was. The pink haired girl introduced herself as Princess Aerie Alabasta, so obviously the Princess of the Sandy Kingdom Alabasta. Pierre was right. So she was indeed royalty. Walking a bit closer different reaction could be seen all around the ship, Mathias choking, Hornet obviously not aware what Alabasta was, while Kali no doubt dreamed of money. Moments later though Aerie sneezed and snot dripped out of her nose, Pierre smiling as she just showed how human and unlike the Bros she was. So as Hornet approached the pink haired young woman Pierre did the same.

As the Bro Fist announced that she would be sailing with them Pierre finally spoke up as well. "Welcome aboard Miss Aerie. I'm Pierre St. Fly, the gunslinger of the crew." Being one of the few more down to earth people of the crew Pierre was sometimes, well most times the voice of reason in the crew. He shared that role with Mathias, since their captain, their swordsman and their navigator weren't really grown ups in the typical sense. Offering her a polite smile Pierre tipped his hat as the Bros went back to their work, bringing them closer to their next island, Mathias at the helm, Kali with the Log Pose and Katsuo making sure everything was smooth. Meanwhile Pierre remained close to make sure Hornet didn't do anything too extreme. "We're in the Grand Line right now, and we found you at Reverse Mountain not long ago, injured and on a wreckage of a small ship. I was the one who pulled you out." Thinking back now, all the Bros were healed up and ready to move on.

"But before we talk about that, let's get you something to eat, and possibly some dry clothes." Pierre and Hornet both knew that the Shichibukai Atem was somehow involved in the matter, but neither men wanted to push the subject, they would let Aerie tell them about it when she was ready. God knows what she must have went through.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 13, 2011)

*[Serenity, Ambitions of the Bloody Red Queen: Black Bart Pirates]​*​
*[Sleeping Seaking Bed and Breakfast]*​
Daylight slowly approached the sleepy town of Avalon, and the Bart Pirates seemed to have one run of bad luck after the other. First the stale welcome and now they were being targeted by this almost fascist government. Bart’s eyes narrow at the mention of the title, Blood Queen. He had heard it before, the day before when that loon of a woman had approached him. The pungent smell of acid fills the air as a tainted stream seeps from between his lips as he firmly bit down to help control his anger.  “I’ve heard that name before.” Bart says, his gaze falling back toward Jessie, her clone and Ivy. The look that he wore told the whole story, well a great deal of the story at least.

[Day Before; Outside the Swill and Sac]​
 “Please sir! I implore you, hear me out!” Alisha begs falling to her knees as she grips Bart’s coat firmly in her hands. Tugging at it as if it were the strings to his heart. Bart’s gaze turns from the crowd that was starting to gather to the woman that was now begging his attention.  “Either it be gold or pleasurable company, you’ll be getting neither from me.” Bart states firmly as he pulled his clothing from her grip.  “Please kind sir, all I ask, is a favor. Its my daughter you see.” Alisha states falling to Bart’s feet. Casting a gaze around a second time he knells to her as she begins to sob.  “Listen here missy, I’ll not have you crying on my boots, what is it you so desperately need to tell a complete stranger, and mind you I agree to nothing.” Bart states firmly his hand falling to one of her shoulders. The woman sobs once or twice trying to control her emotions while she brought a hand to her face wiping the tears away.  “It’s the Blood Queen sir.” she states loudly which brings a low gasp from the crowd. 

Bart’s eyes cut from the woman just a moment, but the feel of her hands clinging to his coat brings his attention back to her.  “That woman, she. She…” the poor lady breaks into tears again as she simply tries to form the words to tell,  “She sent her men to my house last week… there.. There they abducted her. Took her from my home!” she screams as she buried her head in Bart’s chest.  “They plan to use her blood for that bitch, to keep her beauty eternal! She is only 16 sir, I beg your help!!!” she screams in his chest, her voice muffled and horse. Bart’s eyes narrow as he lays a hand on her frizzled hair.  “What in Oda’s name are you speaking of?’ Bart asks lowly as he tried to grasp the situation he found himself in. “Oh, there you are Alisha, we’ve been so worried since you escaped.” a voice called out as the sound of it seemed to get closer. Bart’s gaze turned form the woman that clung to his form to a man dressed in white, just from the look of it he was a local doctor. 

“My apologies sir.” the man states firmly as he dropped a hand on Alisha, who’s body froze instantly.  “Don’t let them take me.” she gasps lowly. “Alisha here is a patient of ours, she had a nervous break down sixteen years ago when her daughter died during her birth. It was very traumatic and she has been in the institutes care since then.” the man states as his grip increased on the woman’s shoulder.  “What say you?” Bart asks, the suspicion in his voice over apparent at such a convenient  story. “I assure you sir, she is a patent of ours, and I’m sure you wouldn’t want to get the authorities involved over such a trivial misunderstanding.”  the man states thumbing over to a local Marine’s office. Bart’s eyes narrow on the darkened windows. It was true, he didn’t want to bring the Marines down on his crew yet, not so early in a run on a new island. And not over a woman that could very well be mentally unstable, besides how could such a ridiculous story be true?  “Aye, just a misunderstanding, I leave her in your charge then.” Bart states as he pushes the woman toward the man gently.  “Apologies sir, I’ve cause you too much trouble.” Alisha states  as she reluctantly relinquished her grip on the Pirate. 

That act brought the question of her sanity or lack thereof into question, but Bart decided he didn’t need to make a scene, especially after she willingly decided to go. Alisha turns one last time to Bart as she is escorted off and mouths something, but Bart as he stood couldn’t make it out.

What she mouth however was, _ ’Please leave this place sir.’_

*[Present, Sleeping Seaking Bed and Breakfast]​*​
 “And that is all I know.” Bart states as the sun starts to peek over the Horizon. The story was a strange one, but as strange as it was there was little time to dwell on it as the room violently shook.  “Ah, so the wench did tell you more then she let on? Pity.” the voice states shaking dust loose of a speaker in the upper left hand corner of the room.  “What do you mean, pity?” Bart growls his attention turning to the small box.  “That Pirate, is none of your concern. I have only one thing to relay to you, from the Red Queen.” Orha’s voice booms as the room violently shakes again.  “I have no patience for trivial games, tell your Queen ol’ Bart coming to see her.” Roberts bark, holstering the Black Jack.  “Excellent, her message was survive if you can. My pets, drive them!” the voice shouts. The command was strange, but soon the questions that hung about the room like a bad odor was answered as the walls exploded with large rats. The two Windows that lined the room explode inward flooding the room with broken glass as large crows gushed into the room. 

In the Chaos Jessie and her clone was separated from Bart and Ivy as they were literally driven toward different areas of the Inn where prepared traps were sprung. All went dark as they are ensnared. 

*[Jessie, Zion County: Carnival of Horrors]*​
The mechanical screech of a parrot stirs Jessie  who’s eyes slightly squint under the bright light of the morning sun. “Pretty Girl, pretty girl!” the mechanical voice states again and again. Jessie finally awakens and finds that she is slumped on a bench in the middle of a park, a dark manor in the distance past a large carnival. “Wake up sleepy girl, AWK wake up!” the bird squawks as a visual Den Den Mushi slithers up. A screen hanging in the tree flicks to life as the image of Hammerhand appears.  * “Jessie Roseo. Bounty 6,400,000. Status: Donor to the Queen.”* the image states drolly. Questions began to form, but Hammerhand’s trusty parrot filled in the rest of the details. It’s mechanical face splits and two small speakers appear. 

 “Ms. Roseo, it’s a pleasure, welcome to Hammerhand Carnival.” Gregger’s voice booms   “You are in lovely downtown Zion, a County specifically designed for the game you are about to play. As you may have noticed, everything is slanted uphill, well there is a reason for that, Zion is shaped like a giant bowl, and you are in the center of that bowl.” Gregger explains, a sense of dark humor about his voice.  “Behind you is a flood gate that will slowly begin to release sea water. Before you is Hammerhand’s Carnival of Horrors. The game you get to play is for your life. If you make it past Hammerhand and to Winsor Manor you may live. If not. Well lets just say our nobility will be fond of your young blood.” Gregger laughs as the smell of salt in the air intensifies. In the distance the sounds of mechanics straining can be heard as water starts to spill toward the park Jessie was in.  “And do hurry Ms. Roseo, as I recall. Seawater and ability users don’t mix.” the voice echoes as the steel face slams shut. “AWK! Deadly game, deadly game!” the bird squawks as its files off it mechanical feathers cutting though the air.

[Carnival Layout:

Zion County is shaped like a bowl, with the center being below sea level. To the rear of the park is a large floodgate where ocean water is gathered. Enough to flood most of Zion. This water is held by a system of levies that are on timers, after the first opens the timer on each begins to count down. 

Before Jessie is Hammerhand’s Carnival which encompasses the County of Zion. It is split into several sections (your choice of amount) that is guarded by a member of his Carnies. Each gate is either guarded by a game or a fight (your choice, if you choose game, your choice as well) with a victory you are allowed pass, if you lose you have to find another way through. Once you get pass all games or fights you come to a flat surface of street and buildings  above sea level, there you will face Hammerhand himself, he has the key to get into Zion’s gate to Winsor Manor.  As an additional Bonus, Hammerhand has on him an advanced Blueprint for a engine  that went to his Ship, The Northern Wind.]


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> With that told, Staz finished his beer and payed"Kikiki, thanks for the chitchat"then he left the bar towards the forest of Rook island"Who wold have thought that my twenty million were still in this boring place?".



*Staz*

Hunting 20 millions in the Grand Line Pt.IV - Giovanni Rayte.​
The forest of Rook island, at the eyes of the people that do not live in that island it is a common forest though the reality is that it is the usual base of some of the most bloody bandits of the place and surprisingly some days ago those same bandits were completely killed by a pirate crew commanded by the captain Giovanni Rayte, a man with a 20 million bounty over his head.

Staz entered the forest without hesitation, the same confident and kind of creepy smile in his face as if he was going to play or something like that. As long as he walked further into the forest the place was starting to get a bit darker due to the trees."I wonder what kind of guy is this Giovanni dude...I can?t wait to see it"he said still in his way towards the deepest part of the forest where the "Bloody Sword" pirates were supposed to be.

It wasn?t much time before he could see a bunch of bodies lying lifeless on the ground."*whistle* These guys are a total mess, well, were a total mess. kikiki"he said, by the way their wounds looked like, they were very careless when fighting, probably a bunch of rookies thinking that taking down an opponent with 20 million beri over his head was going to be a piece of cake. Walking through some bushes, he arrived to a camp with three small tents and one big one that was actually three times bigger that the others."Found ya."he said to himself. And entered into their territory as if he were just taking a walk through the park.

_*"Hey what are you doing here, kid!?"*_ a voice called him from behind though Staz didn?t even bother to see him and kept walking.The man, angry because of the guy ignoring him, attacked Staz but before h knew it, he was already unconscious next to a tree. The noise made the rest of the crew to get out of the tents and once they noticed what happened they attacked the "bounty hunter".

_*Inside the big tent, five minutes later*_

*"Boss, boss!!!"*the desperate voice of man calling for help could be heard outside the bigger tent only for the same man to enter the tent with a desperate look in his eyes."What do you want now, trash?"a voice said. In the deepest part of the tent, a bed and the silhouette of a man sat on it while grabbing what seemed to be a sword with his left hand.*"Boss, he...he is a monster! Save us, all the crew has..."*Bam! a kick just shut the mouth of the man"You all are a bunch of useless scum. i bet it?s just one of those pesky bounty hunters."the silhouette said before walking towards the exit of the tent. 

Outside, Staz was standing there with a smile in his mouth. His hand on the face of one of the pirates who was already unconscious, raising him from the ground. The black haired young man heard some steps and without even turning to look at the person who came out from the tent he said disappointed"I came here expecting some fun but your crew sucks, i wonder how the hell you made it to the Grand line with these weaklings" after saying that, he threw the unconscious man away and turned to see at the man who just came out"Giovanni Rayte".

There in front of him was a tall man, he seemed a bit muscular. Blond hair and deep dark brown eyes. A scar on his face.The man looked around calmly,not that he cared about what would happen to the members of his crew, after all they were just scum."apparently you are a softie, sir bounty hunter. I mean all of them are alive"he said, staz just rubbed his head"Kikiki. It would be a waste of energy" was his answer."I think you came here for my head? let?s finish this quickly, i don?t have time to deal with brats"unsheathing his white sword "Let?s see how much you can last"he said for the first time in a while unsheathing the dark sword tied to his back.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 14, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Lieutenant Pattaya Godsend - TFAJ
> "Grand Line" - Aboard the "Dark Justice"*​
> Pattaya was taking it way to easy on this girl, as he assumed that her body never saw martial arts. That was of course far from the truth, as from a pure technique stand point Amelia was actually more skilled then he was at Judo. Pattaya being a straight black belt. But to any game there were levels, and in this one it was no different, as Amelia was actually a 3rd degree black belt in Judo, so obviously a _bit_ better then Pattaya was, technique wise.
> 
> ...



Garrick's voice wailed from the sidelines. *"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!"* 

He shook his head with disdain. Where was the disembowelment, the dismemberment? Too much technique and not enough blood and guts. He turned towards Hawthorne and gestured at the fighting platform. *"Let's up the ante,"* he said with a wicked smile. Now that he knew he was dealing with not just one but two whelps of legendary Marines, he wanted to put the little fuckers through their paces. He reached into his coat pocket and produced a remote control like device. Several settings were listed on the remote, Garrick's own personal menu of pain...


Pit of vipers
Pool of boiling acid 
Quick sand
Poisoned death spikes 
Tank full of laser guided Sharks 

Garrick mulled over the options like a customer at a fine dining restaurant perusing a high priced menu. *"Death spikes it is,"* he muttered. Sadly the laser guided sharks were under the weather.  

As Amelia dove towards Pattaya, suddenly the platform trembled underneath their feet and began to rise. Amelia lost her footing and staggered off balance as the platform rose over twenty feet into the air and then split apart into smaller segments. She teetered over the edge and tumbled off. Her eyes widened as she saw a field of jagged spikes appear out of the floor. Tiny little droplets of purple liquid gleamed from the tip of each spike, the venom of the infamous Arabasta Red Scorpion, capable of killing a human being in less then thirty seconds. Garrick's laugh echoed through the state of the art training chamber. 

*"Nimbus!"* Amelia cried. A gray cloud formed beneath her, barely a few feet above the spikes and certain death. She landed onto the fluffy cloud and bounced back up to her feet. Amelia breathed a sigh of relief as the cloud carried her back to the segmented platforms. "That was tooo close." 

*"Trust me you'll thank me for this later Armstrong. It'll put hair on your chest!"* Garrick hollered. 

Amelia gave him a curt nod. "Uh...thanks sir!" 

"You crazy wacko..." 

*"What did you say?!"* 

"I said you're awesome sir!" 

*"Well yeah obviously. NOW LET'S SEE SOME REAL ACTION GODDAMMIT. ARCHER ARMSTRONG'S NIECE VS. BLAKE GODSENDS GRANDSON. GYAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!"* 

She returned her focus onto Pattaya. He stood on a nearby platform while she remained standing atop her nimbus cloud while. Clearly they were too close in ability when it came to close quarters combat. They could be at it for an hour before somebody won. Maybe it was time to bring their unique skills into the fight. Amelia extended her arms outward and cast a field of dense white fog all about the elevated platforms. "Sorry Lt. but I think it's time we end this." 

*"White Veil!" * 

The cloudy mist became a winding maze that reduced visibility to almost zero, but sight wasn't necessary for her. She could sense all movements within the mist and thus take the opponent off guard while being ultra quiet. Amelia stealthily hovered around behind Pattaya on her nimbus cloud. She drew a dagger, her goal to pop up behind him and press the blade to his throat. He'd have no choice but to give up then, and if his stupid male pride prevented him from doing so then she'd knock him out with the hilt. Garrick might've wanted one of them to become skewered on those spikes below, but she would make sure that didn't happen to her opponent. She could only hope Pattaya felt the same way.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 14, 2011)

*The New World​*









​
The large black vessel danced over the waves, the Devils Pride, now furiously known as the ship of the newest and one of the most dangerous Yonkous on the waters. The crew tended the ship in their Captains absence. For a while now he had been recovering below deck after his battle with Misery, the battle where he had been successful in taking the mans throne in the ranks of the Yonkou. Raiva D. Tempestade. Before he was known as simply bad news, a murderous man on the sea to be cautious of. Now, his man was spoken of with fear, contempt and disdain. Especially by the marines. Even more so by a particular one. The First mate, Kurosaki, had been commanding the ship to steer clear from trouble. They were strong but nothing compared to the power of Raiva and if someone had come now when he was recovering their mission of destruction would have been sorely cut short. Until now, that was. Kurosaki slammed his hand onto the rail of the Devils Pride as another crew in the New World was out to make a name for themselves. 
“That is quite a number, should be interesting.” Kurosaki said sombrely from behind his mask. Suddenly the large blade wielding pirate known as Spade slammed his foot onto the ships rail. His tongue ran over his lips and his eyes glared with murderous intent.
“So ‘the fuck’ what!? Do they know who they’re fuckin’ with.” The blade lowered down to his side, allowing one finger to caress the curve. A trickle of blood scuttled down his flesh from a light cut over the tip. “We can take ‘em.” Then, the tallest member of the crew, Chizu, motioned to the other side of the Devils’ Pride towards to marine vessels that had taken the opportunity to spring an ambush.
*“It’ll be messy, and they’ll be aiming to kill a sleeping monster.”* Spade wrinkled his nose in annoyance at the sneaky tactics. They had all figured it out, both enemies wanted to take out the rising threat, their Captain, before he gained anymore power yet all they needed was for one man to get lucky in Raivas’ current state. It would be a troublesome battle. 

_*Twenty Years Ago…*
The young black-coated Pirate Captain gazed down towards the destruction he had caused with his small crew at his back. Kurosaki, Shanyia and Chizu were at his back, their own hands soaked in blood from the mayhem they were causing. The town was in complete panic with men and women fleeing in every direction. Raiva knocked aside a statue of a man he had just created, the object shattering in a hundred pieces.
*“This is the end for this towns people. I need to collect as many as possible, after all.” *Captain Raiva said as his hand shone a pale yellow, aimed towards the back of a fleeing man. The man found himself tumbling forwards as his feet turned to stone. His screams echoed through the road as his body came as hard as rock, though his soul was torn from his body. Kurosaki swung his sword through another building, causing a large explosion to emit from the slash. The sky rained with ash. 
“Your vengeance, My Captain, our will.” The dark haired monster wore a melancholic expression.
*“Vengeance… hm…”* Just then the female member of the crew whom had taken the high ground with her bow in hand narrowed her gaze down the length of the town. Two suits sharply drew her attention, her eyes widening. 
“C-Captain! It’s those two, they’re here!” Raiva did not look over, his eyes still remained on the body of the man he had stolen life from moments ago. Chizu rotated his arm, he was ready for a tough battle.
*“We’ll take care of this; you need not dirty your hands Captain.”* The silence from Raiva continued. The screams of the people lessened as they escaped the area of battle. The battlefield would soon be a place just for warriors. The First Mate watched his commander closely, a hand resting on the hilt of his katana as it always tended to do.
“…Captain..?” Suddenly a power erupted from Raiva so immense it knocked Kurosaki back in a skid along the dirt. The ground cracked and crumbled, buildings shudder. The Black Storm Pirates Captains eyes flared even while wearing his melancholic mask.
*“Everyone is being too loud… constantly. The next person who speaks, I’ll crush their soul and body into dust.”* The crew zipped their lips shut and awaited the arrival of the marines, it would surely be a moment marked in history._

*Present Day…*
The sounds of heavy foot steps stole the attention of all on board. It came from below the deck. Their eyes lingered around towards the doorway from the Captain’s quarters. Could it be, already? The door was thrust open in a burst of dramatics and from the shadow within the tall black coated Captain of the Black Storm Pirates came forth. His glare was dark, burning into the souls of those on his ship. The lower crew members watched on with admiration of fear, while the others respect and loyalty. Their leader was back in action. Raiva slowly joined his crew on the side of the incoming pirate ship. The roars of the attackers and their laughter could be heard across the distance. This changed nothing. 
“We’re ready for battle, Captain.” Kurosaki said in a strong willed voice. However the devilish man gave his head a small shake.
*“There is no need.” *This was followed by his hand being raised and aimed towards the pirate ship. A glow surrounded his entire arm, a bright and sheering yellow. 
*“Kontan Kontan Fexie”* A massive yellow beam from the power of souls exploded from his palm and completely engulfed the enemy ship. Their screams did not even leave their lungs before it was over. The crew blinked at the increased destructive power of their Captain. In a slow and smooth motion his hand twisted towards the marine vessels whom were also in shock at the attack they had jut witnessed. 
*“I’m back, Raiva D. Tempestade… and with no time to waste on worms... Kontan Kontan Fexie.”*


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 14, 2011)

*Myra Bodil*
Grand Line / The Smiling Bear​

Myra could not have been sleeping for more than a few minutes before she awoke. Being a light sleeper, she was instantly pulled out of her dream by the almost inaudible sound of rustling fabric. Myra shook her head to wake herself, and glanced up to see a startled young woman in wet clothing sitting up in the bed in front of her. They stared at each other for a moment. Closing her journal and tucking it safely away in her bag, Myra stood and looked at the young lady.

?You?re awake, I see. Can you stand??

The girl on the bed nodded nervously. Myra extended her hand towards the girl in response.

?Come.? 

Reluctantly, the girl reached for Myra?s hand and, using Myra as a support, stood up with some effort. They made their way up to door to the deck, where the crew of the Bro Pirates was still present. 

?After you,? Myra said, as she opened up the door. The girl looked hesitantly at Myra as she walked onto the deck, but Myra remained silent and followed behind her. The young lady called out to the people on the deck, who immediately shifted their attention onto her; an awkward silence followed. The girl was still soaked, and was visibly shivering. 

"Are you more pirates?with ill intentions?" Myra glanced toward the young lady. She seemed to be mustering up her courage; or rather, steeling her resolve. It seemed that she wasn?t about to come quietly should she hear an answer that she didn?t like. But that turned out not to be an issue, as the captain of Bro Pirates, Hornet Havoc, decided to speak up. Myra still hadn?t become accustomed to his odd manner of speech, but it seemed like the girl next to her was rather taken aback by what he said. Luckily, the one known as Mathias cleared things up a little bit from his position at the helm of the ship. Hornet made some slapdash introductions for everybody on deck (all except for Myra; it seemed like Hornet had forgotten her name) and the young lady made herself known as Aerie Alabasta. 

With everyone now acquainted, they once again fell silent. It was like that for a few moments when suddenly, a most unexpected sneeze came from the princess. Her nose dripped with snot, at which she exclaimed embarrassedly and attempted to wipe it away with her wet handkerchief. Myra started toward her to help, but Pierre had already beaten her to it. He suggested a warm meal and some dry clothes, and the two of them began to make their way back inside the ship, while the rest of the crew went back to whatever it was that they were doing before. Myra stood where she was, but then followed after the two of them.

Myra quickly caught up to Pierre and the princess, who had reached the room that the princess had awoken in. Aerie walked inside, but before Pierre could follow, Myra stood between him and the door.

?I will help her change. No boys allowed.? Myra stated and closed the door. She sighed, and turned to the princess. She helped her out of her wet clothing, and set them to dry by the window, but realized that there were no clothes to replace them. They both stood there, thinking for a moment.

?It?s unfortunate, but it seems our only option for the time being is to have you wrap yourself in the bed sheets until your clothing dries off.?

?You might be right.? This was the first time that the princess had spoken to Myra thus far, and made her realize something then that she should have before.

?I apologize, I haven?t introduced myself yet. I am Myra Bodil.?

?Are you a pirate as well??

?No, I am a guest aboard this ship, just as you are.? This seemed to allow the princess to relax just a little bit. They chatted for a while, and the tension thinned between the two of them. There were no questions about background, or their situations; simply talk of the fabric that the princess?s clothes were made from, the items inside Myra?s pouch, etc. There was a moment where Myra mentioned Aerie?s wounds, but that talk quickly ended. Though Myra didn?t care much for idle conversations, this was nice.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 14, 2011)

*Pandora...*

Music continued to blast through the air as the mass of bare chested men came rushing forward.  A couple were actually on fire, while others carried grenades held high, though most brandished axes that seemed stained with what looked like blood.  They all wore tight fitting red pants and began to scream different, yet disturbing statements.
_
?I'm gonna skin ya, put on your face, and say Hi to your momma! ?

?Strip the flesh, salt the wound!?

?Time to play! Time to play!?

?Blood! Blood! BLOOD!?_  Was the most common thing uttered from the crowd of flesh that surged toward the group.

Dude grinned wildly as he jumped on top of Scar.  The skag let out a scream and pawed at the air and the rider looked toward Ruark.  Both men pulled their swords and grinned manically at each other.  ?Don't worry.  We've got this!?  Ruark said, maniacal laughter pouring from him as they moved in front of the others. 

The pair rushed forward and the group of men crashed into them like a wave smashing against a damn.  Ruark's sword spun, the steel flashing in the lights that beamed down at them.  _?I'm gonna eat-?_ The statement was cut short as the sword sunk into the flesh and tore upward, the man crumpling to the ground.  He wasn't done by a long shot as he turned, the blade crashing down, splitting the skull of another of the pyschos.  He fell along side of his breathren.

Beside Ruark, Dude screamed wildly.  His sword flashed, sliding through the flesh of one that came to Scar's side, the arm fell to the ground, the blade turned and cut through the torso, while Scar reared, his claws taking a pair that rushed right at him.  Even though Dude and Scar had only just became a team they seemed to work together like a fine old machine and easily took out several of the maniacal men.

"Eeeeee! Gooooo! GOOOOOO! KILLING SPREE!!" Moxxie's voice echoed over the speakers, the excitement evident in her voice.

?Watch out!?  Tony gave a yell as one of the pyshco's brandishing the grenade surged through the horde toward her partners.  With a heave she through a flat-head screwdriver like the finest of daggers.  It pierced the man right between the eyes.  He flew back several feet and landed with a thud, the grenade rolled out of his hand and exploded taking a few others of his ilk with him. 

"Oh! Oh my! I've never seen such a bloodbath! Heat it up!" Moxxie exclaimed as a burning psycho came forward.

?Nice shot!?  Ruark said as his sword sliced upward through the man Moxxie was talking about.

?Beautiful!  Just like you!?  Dude exclaimed as the head of one went flying and Scar ripped through the flesh of another pair, Tony blushed.  

The frenzy went on for a few more moments, then the silence descended.  Nothing more rushed toward them and the men stood grinning wildly as they panted for breath.  ?You got the first round...? Ruark said looking over at Mion.

?We got the second.?  Dude raised his sword upward as he finished Ruark's sentence.  At the small movement the crowd went wild.  The cheer echoed over the stadium, almost drowning out the thumping music.

"Did I promise you a show, or didn't I? Who loves you, and who do you love?" At Moxxie's words the crowds voices surged again.  "Bang! Guess what round it is? GUN WAVE!" She wasn't going to give them a moment of rest as she announced the next wave.

?Gun wave??  Dude scowled.  ?I think it is your turn.?  He turned Scar around and headed back to the group as he pointed at Sougo.

?I have to agree.?  Ruark wiped a bit of blood from his face, though it only made it smear across his cheek.

The group waited as they heard voices and the sound of bullets being loaded.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 14, 2011)

Gaja said:


> *Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
> "Grand Line" Clover Ridge Island*​
> Shingo was ready for whatever may come his way, he didn't mind giving his life if it was to protect someone he considered family, and truly he considered this crazy bunch his new family, despite never really telling them that. Looking at Rafael as he launched a vicious attack, named the Rankyaku Shuriken Shingo braced himself, he knew that in his current condition he would be no match for such an attack, yet despite his most basic instinct, that being the instinct to survive he didn't run. He'd hold his ground.
> 
> ...




As the ship was flying through the air, Arc was holding on as if his life depended on it, which in a way, it somewhat did. The ship sailed higher and higher, until it finally broke free from the Earth's atmosphere.

AALLRRIIIGGHHTTTTT!!!!!! WE DIIID IITTT!!!!! Rose yelled, throwing her arms into the air

Correction, that was only the first step. We still have to make it to the moon Dapper said as he landed on her shoulder

Well, that was fun the boxer then turned to Arc You can let go now. You're starting to cut off circulation in addition to grabbing the railing of the ship, Arc had a tight grip on the boxer. Upon hearing Shingo's words, Arc released him and apologized.

Sandrei then walked over and placed a hand on Arc's shoulder Are you ok?

Arc simply stood and tried to compose himself I've . . . Never been so far off the ground before

I imagine you haven't. None of us have. It's not ever day one just takes off to the moon the young masseuse said bluntly as she walked down below deck.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 14, 2011)

*Staz*

Hunting 20 millions in the Grand Line Pt.V - You are out of your league​
Both men looked at each other in the eyes for a second. Giovanni?s eye were expressionless as if this was something he has done many times before. Staz's eyes showed disbelief and self-confidence. The wind started to blow making leaves of the trees surrounding the camp to fall to the ground or just fly. "Ten minutes..."the pirate finally spoke"ten minutes will be enough to make you kneel before me only to kill you seconds later."Rayte said filled with confidence and a bored tone of voice. This statement only made the sharp toothed guy to smile and then laugh for some moments; the man was underestimating him just too much"Kikiki. Try it if you can"he challenged Giovanni with the same smile and look of disbelief , pointing at the pirate with his red bladed black sword. 

They stayed there looking at each other for some seconds, then the wind stopped leaving a leaf floating in the middle of both men. Before it could reach the ground, both dashed in at full speed provoking a small burst of wind in the moment their swords clashed."Don?t underestimate me, sir. I?m nothing like those weaklings you?re used to kill....I can kill you whenever I want. Kikiki"he said his first statement sarcastically though the part of killing the man anytime was serious."You shouldn?t underestimate me either, scum"he said seriously.

One clash after another and the fight was still equal. The black-haired guy never expected to find so soon someone who could stand that enormous physical strength he had since birth, though he wasn?t going all out since it was a sword fight."What happen, brat? You tired?"the blond man asked emotionless"Kikiki. I was just thinking, why is it that a little bastard lie you got a crew? It?s something that has pissed me off for a while now"he said as calm as usual with that cynical smile of his, trying to taunt the swordsman.

"Dunno. I just got that bunch of garbage because i needed a crew to enter Grand line. They didn?t wan to obey at the beginning but after killing some of them, i think they understood how thing were"Giovanni said, this time smiling, kind of enjoying his declaration."woah. So you were basically oppressing them? i always thought that pirates were the kind of people that tend to spend the day singing and getting in adventures."he said ducking to avoid a horizontal slash "Double edge"he whispered and  launched a bottom-up cut diagonally which was avoided by Rayte only to run a second cut horizontally aiming at the opponent?s head though this time around the blond pirate stopped Staz?s sword with his own.

"The description you made is only what the weakling and rookies do. Real pirates like me have no time to do such childish stuff, the powerful rules and the weakling obeys, is there something wrong with that?"he asked launching an up-bottom cut, slashing Staz?s shoulder though the, currently, bounty hunter was able to jump back to avoid serious damage"Nothing wrong. certainly the strong shall rule while the weak should be under orders but... What is the point in killing your own comrades? i think I have a reason now to take that reward only by showing your head""I dare you to do it"he answered swinging his sword, sending a blade of wind towards Staz who just moved aside to dodge.

"so you can do that too? dangerous, dangerous"making fun of Rayte"Guess what?, the ten minutes are over. You fail"he said and then laughed something that didn?t like to the swordsman who frowned and sent a new wind blade."Think it?s time to finish thi~s"he said dodging easily and then throwing his sword at the pirate who just dodged with his head without moving and with eyes closed, only to open them and see Staz in front of him in a martial arts stance"Hello~" throwing a spinning punch. The sound of the ribs of Giovanni breaking only for his head to be taken by the young man and receive a knee in the face and then being thrown some meters away.

"You, motherfu..."was interrupted by a new kick which raised him from the ground only to be received by an even more strong punch with a fist filled with aura."I never said I was a swordsman, did i? kikiki" walking over the blond man who was just trying to get a break from the sudden beat he was getting. His black sword already in his hand"*You are out of your league, fool"*sticking his tongue out he throws a slash towards his head.

*Two days later - Marine barracks number 24*

*"Thank you for your help, we have been behind his steps lately but we weren?t able to catch him just yet. Though was it necessary to kill him?"* a man behind a desk spoke while giving away a little sack with 20 million beri. "don?t blame me, it was a difficult task. " Staz said, taking the money and starting to leave the little office calmly.

*"What a weird guy"*the marine said before looking at one of the walls were many bounty posters were, among them a post with Staz?s face sticking his tongue out.*"14 million beri. "cursed blood" Staz"*the marine read it calmly just before widening his eyes and shouting*"A criminal?!"*he let out and then activated the alarm.

Staz heard all the commotion from the exit of the place and then saw a crowd of marines running towards him"Kikiki. seems that I was found out"he said and then started to run, all the marines behind him."See ya~. KIKIKI".


----------



## Noitora (Oct 15, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Whisky Beak

Hornet Havoc​*
​

  And that was that. After a brief interaction between Pierre and the Princess along with Myra the trio went downstairs leaving the Captain scratching his head. He could read there was more behind her story but now was not the time to divulge, there would be more chances as time went on. Then again whatever mess she was in was not exactly Hornets’ problem either. Everyone has their problems after all, he was not exactly the type to go around saving people from whatever monsters they had in their closets instead he just seemed to do so by luck. Leaving Aerie in the care of Myra, the only other female aboard, the Bro Pirates looked towards their next destination.They sailed for some time, allowing the princess to get settled in along with Myra while the rest of the crew went about their business. The log pose had come to a halt but due to all the antics onboard Kali had not noticed it til now. 
“Oh! Cap’n! Land, in thata sorta direction!” The blue haired navigator yelped as he frantically pointed the way of the Log pose needle. However they had taken so long the Log pose was not even needed for their first taste of land in Grand Line. Kali, naturally, was first to notice the island on the horizon. It seemed mountains, with what appeared to be numerous buildings carved into the mountain sides in square shapes. There were signs of people but they were too far to tell properly. Hornet slammed his boot onto the rail of the ship near the front and thrust his finger forwards.
*“That’s where we’re goin’~ So you better go rowin’~ First Island in Grand Line~ Gonna make it mine~!” *The Captain tapped excitedly. The helmsman yelled out an ‘aye aye’ and the Smiling Bear roared towards its destination. The Grand Cruise had commenced. Little did they know of the group awaiting their arrival, they had been expecting the turn out of the infamous Bro Pirates being ones to act fairly quickly once ordered. 

The ship finally arrived at the coast of this new Island, the first of their adventures in Grand Line. It was not what Hornet expected. He gazed around from behind his goggle-shades with a curved brow. There were people, lots of people, They were all waving towards the new arrivals with big smiles and joyful expressions all round. It was strange to find such a thing straight off the bat in Grand Line, who would have expected it. The whole crew seemed puzzled but those confused faces were soon wiped away by the people partying by the inn across from the dock that had just come into view. Hornet and Kali boomed with excitement, everyone knew how much they loved to party, even Mathias showed some interest. Katsuo, the demon cat, seemed somewhat less convinced as he watched the men and women partying happily. His nose picked up something off. 
*“Damn that’s sweet~ Dancin’ to a beat~ Let’s get ready ta join the paaaarrr~rrtaaa~ay! Yeaaaaaaaa~ah!” *Hornet called out happily while thrusting his hand up into the air. At this point Aerie, with her clothes somewhat drier now, returned to the deck with Myra to see what all the commotion was. It appeared as if they had arrived on land. Would she be on her own again from here? The Smiling Bear came into the dock of the island port and before anyone knew it Hornet and thrown himself overboard and landed directly in front of the welcoming committee whom had to remind him they were there before he ran right threw them towards the party.
“Woah there son!” The eldest of the group said, raising a leathery hand. The pirate rapper blinked in surprise then high fived the old man.
*“Yo, ol’ timer.” *The rest of the crew soon joined the group below, Aerie absently sticking to the back of the crew completely out of place, though luckily with a man like Pierre around and Myra, there was some consideration for her presence. The old man threw open his arms happily, introducing his home.
“Welcome to Whisky Beak! The home of the ever lasting parties. An island of enjoyment and laughter, please make yourselves at home and enjoy the beverages! The world is your oyster my son, but today why don’t you forget about your travels and enjoy the present!” Most of the crew were happy to finally get some relaxation after the events of CP4. Tonight would be a good night.

That was all that was needed. After those words left the lips of the elderly man both Hornet and Kali stampeded towards the inn where most the joy seemed to erupt from. Mathias followed suit, rather more quickly that usual. Perhaps he was looking forward to simply laying his head down and enjoying from R&R. Pierre, Aerie and Myra also followed the lead of the Captain, even if they more likely intended only to enjoy the company rather than the antics of alcohol. Katsuo made his way after the entire group, his sword on his back and cat gaze studying the island. Something did not sit right with that Kitty Kat. The night went on with Hornet performing his raps to the islands people and they pretended to enjoy it, or even were drunk enough to do so anyway. The crew truly enjoyed each others company, singing together and drinking together. The princess watched from the side as the Bro Pirates showed their playful colours. They really were not like the other pirates she had come across. Eventually the drink became too much in the early hours of the morning with Kali and Mathis helping each other upstairs so they could drunkardly collapse on the floor on the Bro Pirates room. Katsuo who had probably only taken a few sips though had still enjoyed the night returned to the ship to collect a few things, leaving Pierre and Myra downstairs with the rest of the collapsing people. Quite sneakily Hornet pushed himself from the table he was sitting at and wandered outside, which only Aerie took real note of. The princess quickly followed after the Captain, seeing him wander down the pathway in the stone garden down of Whisky Beak. A group of three stood on the roof top of one of the buildings, eying the scene far down from where they stood.
“Drunk and stupid, already separated, not even a challenge.” A woman said in a sly tone. A larger man beside her cracked his knuckles.
“Heeeeeellllll maaaaaaaaaaan. I’mma smash those idiots upstairs, you take out the cowboy in the bar. The Level 5’s can smash up that pet and their ship. Oi, Level 3, you’re goin’ for…” The brute was cut off by the eye patched gentleman taking a step forward, his good eye intently glaring towards the dark skinned man and Princess off in the distance.
“Buzzin’ Hornet, I believe.”

*“…Captain... Captain Hornet?"* The pale voice of Aerie echoed over the distance between them. Hornet did not reply. Cautiously we wandered up the mans’ back and gave it a light pat. Still there was no reaction. With even more bravery the princess went around the front and wave a hand in front of his goggle-shades. Still, there was no reaction to her presence. 
*“…Captain Hornet?”* She asked once more while lifting up the front of his goggle-shades only to see her eyes clamped shut and his breathing rather slow and steady. Her mouth dropped to the ground.
*“You’re… You’re asleep!?”* She bellowed out. The alcohol passed so quickly through his system it already put him into his sleeping state. The pinked hair beauty gave her head a small shake.
*“Honestly, you pirates are so surprising.” *Just then the sound of another pair of footsteps sounded from where they came. Aerie flicked her eyes over towards the nose to see a well dressed gentleman with his hands behind his back and a black sash over his right eye. 
*“Are you… the barkeep?”* She asked carefully. The man gave his head a small shake, even as a killer he was still honest.
“I am Mr. January of Club Guillotine. Princess Aerie Alabasta, you should have never left your homeland. Under the order of a man much more dangerous than you can imagine, your life is forfeit as are the lives of the company you keep.” Aeries’ pupils shrunk in fear. They were with the criminal who was corrupting Alabasta and they had chanced her all the way here. Her hand gripped Hornets’ shoulder tightly as she gave it a violent shake.
*“H-Hornet! Wake up!”* There was no response. Elsewhere in Whisky Beak, a large two more members of this Guillotine Club stood outside he doorway to the inn, while a horde of soldier who were actually the islands townsfolk began to mass around the Smiling Bear. The Bro Pirates had been tricked, separated and ambushed while not in their best shape.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 15, 2011)

Green Cloaks-

"Poison? It'z a fish! Fish aren't poison!" Rex smirks. "Silly Shaw... Silly Shaw." Rex just shakes his head as the crew watches the fish leap into the air once more. "25 knot current cutter!" A blast of water fires out of the ocean and cleaves the zombie fishes' massive head clean off. It's body falls hard into the ocean and sends a small wake crashing into the ship, the ship merely rocks in response. "Great job Kimchi!" Rex cheers for his little fishman. "That guy is the greatest swordsman we ever had! and he uses an axe! Rexexexexexexex!" Rex cheers for the little fishman. 

Soon the crew watched as Kimchi dragged the hulking body of the fish onto the deck. "Hmm... It smells terrible." Rex comments, poking the fish. "But i bet you." He takes a bite out of the raw fishes soft insides. "It's... It's.... 
Rexlicious!" He quickly takes another bite. "It's so good... It melts in my mouth! Hahahahah! So it smells bad and looks bad to protect itself from predators! Rexexexexexexex!" Rex takes another bite of the fish. "Come Kimchi! Enjoy this feast with me! Ral You too!!!" 

*One Hour Later-*


The crews ship finally docks on the island Entomb. "Good job Tommy." Alex pats their new navigator on the back and leaps off the deck, making sure the ships properly tied down to the dock. "The anchor is down right?" "Yes it is." Kaidou responds. "Alright, we don't know anything about this island, so let's try and-" As Alex was speaking, his froze, the wind on the island blew through the empty trees and across the graves. You could hear the whispers of the dead in the air. The cries of a thousand victims, the cheers of a thousand killers, the sorrow of a thousand widows, the laugh of a thousand children. All the dead speak as the wind travels through the island. 

"R...Rex... Can we talk...." Alex could feel the hair on the back of his neck stand at attention. The wind carried the cries of an island filled with death, the fear they felt, the anger, the sorrow, the joy... It was all emotions at once. "This... Island... Is..." Rex stood, his hands shaking, a small beat of sweat running down his neck. Goosebumps covering his arms and neck.... "AWESOME!!!! Come on! Let's go further! I wanna see how far this graveyard expands! This place is creepily awesome!" Rex leaps off the deck of the ship and lands on one of the graves. 

A viscous wind blasts over the crew, the only emotion felt is anger. Stepping on a grave of the dead, the worst insult possible on Entomb... the dead will not stand being disrespected...


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Oct 15, 2011)

Isabelle walked around and collected her knives from the men on the floor, placing her hand on each of their heads before moving to the next one. As she was retrieving her weapons, a thought came to her. Um...Rito...It's not my fault if they bleed to death from their wounds, right? She looked at Rito with a look of empty curiosity.


Just put a bandage over the wounds. I'll give an anonymous call to the medics once we leave. Rito then turned to the man with the briefcase. The man was cowering in fear in a corner, clinging to the case Hey, if you don't want to end up like these guys, I suggest you hand that over he smiled as he pointed to the case. The man immediately handed it over without hesitation Thank~ You! he said as he took the case And sorry about this, but we can't have you calling the marines on us before we leave

"W-Wai..." but the man fell unconscious as Rito hit on the back of the neck.

Hey, Issy, what do you suppose is in here anyway?

That's not for us to know. she started tossing one of her recovered daggers up and down And Rito . . . if you ever call me that again, you'll find yourself missing a head an evil aura formed above Isabelle and glared at him with a twisted grin. Isabelle herself still had a blank expression

R-Right . . . he said as he scratched the side of his face.

Isabelle walked towards the front door before stopping next to Rito. What's the matter? You look scared She lazily rested the tip of her knife on his shoulder.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 15, 2011)

*[Tobais Kain; Countdown to Oblivion]​*​
The blackness swirled around Tobias like tar, as pitch as night and as heavy as the setting sun. There were no sensations, nothing audible. Just the void and the small flicker of life that was Tobias Kain, a simple boy from the Grand Line, orphaned at an young age that was destined to be picked up by Kent the Red and become a Pirate. 

_  ‘Tobias Christopher Kain. Awaken’ a dark ominous voice boomed across the expanse seemingly even shaking this vast sea of nothing. A bright light flooded forth and the young pirate’s eyes fluttered behind his diamond eyes.  “Who… Who’s there?!” Tobias stutters before he can fully ask the obvious question.  “I. Am. It. That. Is. All. And I have summoned you here.” the large voice booms. Tobias shudders, his entire body quaked by the mere enunciations of this being that he was no before. The shadow of his hand cast a blanket of relief on his face as he brought it up, his eyes slowly opened and in the illuminated void he sees nothing.  “No one summons me but my Captain!” Tobias states firmly, his razor sharpened teeth gritting off the others.  “Muhahahaha, then it pleased me to be the first.” the voice booms quaking this small world again.

 “Enough of these trivial games show yourself and tell me what you want!” Tobias screams, his voice high pitched and scratched.  “Very well.” the presence retorted, the light that threatened to blind Tobias shrinking in and taking tangible shape, with a flash the mirror sheen shatters, revealing none other than the spitting image of Tobias himself.  “What manner of trickery is this? Who are you?” Tobias demands, his voice turning stern and unyielding.  “I’ve already told you Tobias, of who I am, what I am. Is your new master. You’re mine now.” ‘he’ states, a stale grin plastered to his face.  “What is your game?” Tobias asks, not believing what he is hearing at this moment.  “Simply put *BOY* I will restore you and return you to the world of the living, in return you will work for me.” he replies, that stale grin never faltering.  “What is in it for me?” Tobias asks, his number one concern to leave this place as his eyes darted around looking for a possible escape.  “Your bargaining posture is highly dubious, but very well. I will give you greater control of your power and extend your endurance. You belong to me now.” he states lifting a hand toward the boy.

 “I *Belong* to no one!” Tobias shouts throwing a hand to the side in defiance.  “Perhaps I misjudged you. Very well.” he states floating away from Tobias a bit as his hand lowered. And as the bright light began to flood the area again the killing intent flowed from the being.  “Proceed on your way to oblivion.” he speaks solemnly.  “I accept you terms. I ACCEPT!” Tobias screams his body feeling heavier and heavier as the light consumed him. A dark laugher burst around him as his body froze.  “Excellent.” then nothing._

The darkness seems to shatter and Tobias awakens with the sickening feeling of dread in the pit of his stomach. Heavy sweat poured from his face and down his neck, was it all a dream? No, it was too real. Too vivid. Worst of all he felt totally revitalized and renewed. 

* “YOU HAVE TWENTY MINUTES BEFORE I DETONATE THE ENTIRE CITY , AND I’D PREFER TO KILL YOU MYSELF, BUT DON’T THINK I’LL LOSE SLEEP OVER IT.”*

A voice states in conversation with Kent who fires back with his own determined remark that Tobias was too fixated to hear, so pulling himself to his feet he quickly makes his way toward Orlando who was still out could. It was their charged responsibility to keep the boy safe, so lifting him Tobias slinks him over his shoulders,  “Not to state the obvious Captain, but I suggest we make haste.” Tobias states redundantly as he turns toward Kent who was still fixated on his conversation with Ben.

*[Doc Whiskey, Land Ho! In a Whirlpool?! WTF!!]​*​
Doc dropped the plate of food that he held as they were given the order, the sensation of living finally taking over his core. Biting down with determination Khan rejoices. * “It’s about time you slouch, Save ME!”* he shouts somehow mustering real tears from its carved eyes. Doc just rolled his eyes, he still wasn’t sure how Khan did all that, but at this juncture it mattered little. There was a chance that they were going to live and make it out of this. So instinct kicked in as he along with other members of the crew ran toward the Anchor controls. But the force of the spin they were in seemingly locked the release into place and as they pulled even with all their might it refuse to budge in the least. _ ‘Shit’_ Doc thinks as he pulled his arms back.  “Stand clear, I got to take some greater measures then this.” Doc announces his voice darker and sterner then they were used too. Then acting with speed that didn’t befit a man that appeared to be his age he dashes toward the side of the ship where the anchor was held.  “Apologies Joseph, I know how much you love this ship.” Doc states as he flips a cartwheel and jumps high into the air.

* “I’mma gonna die!”* Khan shouts as they clear the railing and start to fly over the side of the ship.  “Quite Khan.” Doc states pulling his hands toward his sash, reaching under it his hands lock onto his claws. Sliding them out as he rolls into a spin and slides them over his toes through his flip flops.  “Predator Technique, Double Raptor Kick!” he states lashing out with two powerful clawed kicks. The first shatters the wood around the anchor while the second broke the locking mechanism. The ship then tilts away from Doc as the current increases allowing him to land as the anchor began to dislodge.  “Old man secret technique, Hammock Catapult!” he shouts pulling a hammock taught that somehow was cradling the large iron slab of metal.  “Anchor cannonball!” he shouts releasing his grip. Like an arrow it flies as the island comes into view again. 

*[Kenneth, Watching and Waiting]​*​
Kenneth stood there; still very unhappy about the fact that Garrick took the booze, hell he could have at least allowed them to have another drink a piece. But NoOoOoO. Kenneth snorted as he turned his head. He wasn’t one for watching technical matches like this. It clashed with his utter smashed mouth style of fighting. Turning slightly to the side he pulled a small silver flask out, and shielding it from Garrick he took a quick swig of his acidic concoction. Genuine smiles crossed his features as he felt the warmth flow down his throat and coat his entire body, which always seemed to hit the spot.  



			
				Garrick said:
			
		

> *"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORING!"*



He heard their superior shout, Kenneth mused that he had the same inclination as he turned toward the giant of a man who was looking over a controller. Kenneth raised an eyebrow, what was he about to do? The question he asked himself didn’t take long to get answered as a low beep is heard. Moments later the battle platform split into four as deadly spikes are reviled. The young woman quickly lost her balance, but with some fancy work with her ability, apparently she was an ability user, she saved her skin and floated back up to the battle field. * “Better not go ‘n git yerself killed lad.”* Kenneth shouts cupping his hands over his mouth though he really didn’t need too. His voice carried very well without the need to direct it. * “Cause if ye d’ I’ll b’ takin’ yer booze ‘n wee tiger as ah pocket monster!”* he shouts trying to encourage Pattaya.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 15, 2011)

Noitora said:


> _*Twenty Years Ago…*
> The young black-coated Pirate Captain gazed down towards the destruction he had caused with his small crew at his back. Kurosaki, Shanyia and Chizu were at his back, their own hands soaked in blood from the mayhem they were causing. The town was in complete panic with men and women fleeing in every direction. Raiva knocked aside a statue of a man he had just created, the object shattering in a hundred pieces.
> *“This is the end for this towns people. I need to collect as many as possible, after all.” *Captain Raiva said as his hand shone a pale yellow, aimed towards the back of a fleeing man. The man found himself tumbling forwards as his feet turned to stone. His screams echoed through the road as his body came as hard as rock, though his soul was torn from his body. Kurosaki swung his sword through another building, causing a large explosion to emit from the slash. The sky rained with ash.
> “Your vengeance, My Captain, our will.” The dark haired monster wore a melancholic expression.
> ...



Shayina observed from her high perch as the two Marines approached their location. They strode side by side down the center of the debris strewn street, rather casually, as if on an afternoon stroll rather then marching into battle. The Armstrong brothers were famed throughout the Marines as the exemplars of their generation. With her far sighted vision she honed in on the older brother, Archer. It was said that he was the stronger of the two, but that his younger brother Abel would eventually surpass him. He slowly craned his head in her direction as if sensing her eyes on him, even though she was far beyond the range of normal vision. 

She blinked once. Archer disappeared in a flash of indigo light. In that split second as her eyes reopened she felt a hand tap her shoulder from behind. Archer loomed behind her, his hands in his pockets and a devil may care grin on his face. Smoke drifted off of his body and the smell of ozone was strong in the air around him. "It breaks my heart to see such a cutie working with these psychopaths..." he said. "Hmm...well I guess that makes you a pyschopath too huh? How disappointing." 

Shayina slowly turned around and glared at the tall Marine. A smile crept on her lips as she observed Kurosaki descend from the air with his sword drawn overhead. Archer kept his gaze fixed on her, still grinning even as the blade came down. The grinding sound of steel on steel pierced the air as Abel Armstrong appeared behind his brother, keeping Kurosaki's blade at bay with an ornate silver katana. 

"Whew! How frightening. I almost got my head chopped off,"  Archer said in a mock tone. 

"Stop flirting with the enemy," Abel chastised his brother.  

"What? She's cute."  

With a powerful swing Abel pushed back Kurosaki, sending him flying towards the street below. The pirate swordsman landed on his feet and skidded violently before coming to a sudden halt, almost teetering off balance. Abel somersaulted to the street and landed several feet in front of Raiva. The pirate captain had remained motionless the entire time, simply observing. Abel pointed the tip of the glittering katana at his masked face. 

"Do us both a favor and just surrender you scum." He paused and grinned. "Please don't surrender."  

"Uh...yeah. He means surrender," Archer echoed from above.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 16, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *One Hour Later-*
> 
> The crews ship finally docks on the island Entomb. "Good job Tommy." Alex pats their new navigator on the back and leaps off the deck, making sure the ships properly tied down to the dock. "The anchor is down right?" "Yes it is." Kaidou responds. "Alright, we don't know anything about this island, so let's try and-" As Alex was speaking, his froze, the wind on the island blew through the empty trees and across the graves. You could hear the whispers of the dead in the air. The cries of a thousand victims, the cheers of a thousand killers, the sorrow of a thousand widows, the laugh of a thousand children. All the dead speak as the wind travels through the island.
> 
> ...



?That was a piece of cake.? Tommy smirked as he looked around the island, it most definitely had a spooky feel to it, and that giant zombie fish from earlier certainly added onto the atmosphere of the place, of course Tommy wasn't bothered by the spookiness of the island, at least not until Alex finally finished tying the anchor down, that was when a vicious wind blew over the crew, and Tommy could nearly feel the hair on his skin stand up. Tommy didn't consider himself to be one that could be easily frightened, but in this case you could make a rare exception, because this wind was not an ordinary wind, it carried with the cries of death, and an array of emotions so overwhelming Tommy knew even the hardiest of normal people would have a hard time bearing it.

?This is Entomb island?? Tommy asked mostly to himself, as he looked across the island, and suddenly he dreaded their choice in coming here. He didn't have much time to think though, as Rex exclaimed about how creepily awesome the island was, followed by leaping off the ship as he told them that he wanted to go further into the island. If Tommy needed any more reason to dread this damn island, the moment Rex's foot touched the grave would be it, because the moment he did so a wind so powerful it nearly knocked him off his feet blasted over the crew, and he could cut the amount of ire it contained with a knife, ?Yeah I really don't think this island is as awesome as it sounded.?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2011)

Vergil said:


> Iron Tower Island
> 
> The prince kept his upper lip stiff despite the pandemonium. Captain Clemens had gotten serious and so there was little point in intervening in that fight. Dante did look at Sendo who was sitting with his mouth agape. His judgement had been passed, the punishment needed to be executed.
> 
> ...



Clemens did a double take at Sendo as he pointed at her without any hesitation in response to Vergil's query. The question was rather dumb in her opinion anyway, as was Sendo's apparently low opinion of himself and his quest. He was a man trying to rescue his family. She was just a woman out for revenge against the World Government. 

As Vergil bowed to her she slapped Sendo lightly across the back of the head. "Hello?!" she said with a grimace, pointing at the pained expression on her face, and then at her mirror double. "As long as we're in the same space I'll be weakened."  This was a problem that Sendo didn't have what with his own double currently bereft of his head.

"You'll have to lend me a hand at least," she muttered at Sendo. 

Clemens got to her feet and eyed the vicious looking sword wielded by Vergil. He was obviously handy with it. She decided not to face him directly and avoid any protracted CQC combat if she could help it. Her eyes blazed brightly and she charged at Vergil. He took on a fighting stance as she closed in. 

*"Mirror!"* 

A mirror materialized in front of Clemens path. She dove feet first through it with reckless abandon. Liquid like ripples radiated across the reflective surface of the mirror as she phased into the void within. In a flash of light the mirror disappeared and her along with it. Not a second later a handful of mirrors appeared Vergil in a circle. Which one would she pop out of? As Vergil carefully turned about with his sword in hand, Clemens flew out of the mirror directly at his back, both her legs extended for a lunging dropkick. She had her twin daggers drawn to follow up with a quick flurry in case he blocked, evaded or tried to counter. Then she'd disappear again. 

_Just stick and move,_ she thought to herself, her plan to appear and disappear around Vergil until she had him totally second guessing every move he made. She hoped that Sendo would be of some help. She wasn't counting on it though. The guy had a tendency of underestimating what he was capable of. 

Meanwhile, Clemens mirror double, Captain Beverly, got back to her feet. There was a sneer of pain and hatred on her face as she glared at Braska. She turned back towards Clemens and narrowed her eyes. She would remain weak until the bitch was out of the equation. The solution was simple. Captain Beverly formed a mirror and prepared to dive through it. She'd kill the whore in one stroke. Then she'd take out the Tin Man when she regained her full strength.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2011)

*Green Cloaks*

Ral just joined Rex and Kimchi, the fish was delicious and apparently there was no way that thing was poisonous, probably it was just like how the captain said and all those horrible feats that pointed it to be something inedible were precisely only to keep away predators or other dangerous creatures."Delicious!!"he said with his hand on his cheeks and the mouth filled with food. That fish was quite the meal.   

The ship docked on Entomb island like an hour later. Certainly a place where people with a little bit of common sense would not desire to explore at all. The place was desolated, pretty obvious for a Graveyard, the mood of most part of the crew changed. be it that they were feeling danger or just the sight was uncomfortable, it was obvious that they wanted to leave but for people like Rex and Ral, the place could not be more than the source of an adventure.

Strongly, wind blasts over the crew and the only emotion felt is anger. A shame that the red-haired pirate didn?t feel it that way or just ignored it."Coool!!"he shouted out not being able to read the mood."Ya know, ya know! this place is creepy as hell"he said looking at the crew before turning his head to look the place carefully. His eyes shining in excitement."What if we find.....A ZOMBIE!!!"he shouted out"That would be cool, i wanna meet one of those, a ghost could be right as well".


----------



## Noitora (Oct 17, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Shayina observed from her high perch as the two Marines approached their location. They strode side by side down the center of the debris strewn street, rather casually, as if on an afternoon stroll rather then marching into battle. The Armstrong brothers were famed throughout the Marines as the exemplars of their generation. With her far sighted vision she honed in on the older brother, Archer. It was said that he was the stronger of the two, but that his younger brother Abel would eventually surpass him. He slowly craned his head in her direction as if sensing her eyes on him, even though she was far beyond the range of normal vision.
> 
> She blinked once. Archer disappeared in a flash of indigo light. In that split second as her eyes reopened she felt a hand tap her shoulder from behind. Archer loomed behind her, his hands in his pockets and a devil may care grin on his face. Smoke drifted off of his body and the smell of ozone was strong in the air around him. "It breaks my heart to see such a cutie working with these psychopaths..." he said. "Hmm...well I guess that makes you a pyschopath too huh? How disappointing."
> 
> ...




*Flashback

Twenty Years Ago










​*
So they had come. Two marines whom were famous in the waters of Grand Line. Raiva did not expect to come across two characters this promptly. Though he did not complain. In fact he could not ask for more. It was the opportunity to bring his name even further interest and infamy. That was only the beginning of his life long plan; there would be a whole lot after it in due course. Yet for the moment one could only enjoy the present. Kurosaki was quickly knocked back by the youngest of the marine pair, Abel, and sent skidding along the ground away from his Captain. The Black Storm Pirates First Mate did his best to regain his composure, his face hidden by half a mask and his slim katana held at a low stance. He had yet to get his nickname, One Song, but his skill was still admirable for a man of his age and renown. The battle between the four members of the Black Storm Pirates and the two Vice Admiral Armstrong’s had begun. 

“Don’t look down on me!” Shayina called out as Archer seemed to not take her presence seriously. With a swift flick of her wrist her bow twirled majestically from over her shoulder and into her left grasp while in the same fluid motion an arrow spun to the string and was quickly knocked. With only a small distance between the pair she had to move quickly. At the top of her voice she yelled out the name of her attack and released her arrow.
“Pierce the Moon!” The arrow twirled so quickly the area around it was drawn into a whirlpool in the sky. Though the currents were only able to cause the clothes of Archer shake violently. Before the arrow could make contact the skilled marine shifted to the side and avoided the impact, rather composed without much climax in fact. The arrow sped off into the distance and smashed through building after building, tearing its way through the town until finally hitting the earth and disappearing into an endless hole in the ground. It was certainly impressive but not nearly enough.
“Kyaaaa!” Shayina yelped as she was blown back by the marine and sent slamming down onto the town floor. Once the Vice Admiral joined the others of the same level he was quickly launched upon by Chizu.

Nearest Raiva himself the younger brother aimed his blade directly towards him, a confident look on his face joined with a large grin. The Pirate Captain remained silent and motionless, half looking towards the marine and the battles behind him while half lost in the constant screams occurring in his mind. 
“Guess that’s a n-” Before he could finish the last part of his sentence the slim and pristine sword of Kusosaki came spiralling from a low cut at his side towards his jaw. The Vice Admiral quickly thrust his own sword downward to deflect the incoming attack causing both swordsmen’s blades to be locked together. The blonde haired first mate clenched his teeth tightly at the strain of holding the swords still. 
“I was kind of talking to your Captain, you’re in the way.” Abel joked; he hid any strain he was feeling behind a smile. 
“You’ll have to kill all of us first.” Even in the strain he was able to keep calmly. The blades separated and then again clashed. Sword danced with sword in a basic showing of blade work rather than powerful attacks. Suddenly Kurosaki pulled out a surprising strike. His sword cut through the ground and lifted up a chunk of earth towards the marine. Not wasting anytime Abel swung his own blade in an uppercut to separate the sneaky attack in two and prepared to crush the pirates’ next attack. However a flicker of movement passed him and before he knew it Kurosaki had completely abandoned their fight and joined the joint attack on Archer. He turned and shook his sword towards the back of the pirate.
“Now that’s just not nice!” 

The jokes quickly passed however. Something crept up the back of his neck, a feeling of murderous intent like he had never felt before. Not only that, but a heavy presence behind him. Raiva was slowly walking towards him with both hands out of his pockets. One spun a chain with a massive hook on the end like a hurricane at his side, tearing up the ground with each step. Raiva continued to wear his melancholic expression, his red eyes glaring intently upon his new foe. 
“I thought we’d have to beat up your pals before facing you, change of heart?” He had already figured out what they had done. The pirates wanted to separate them all along, with Raiva wanting to fight alone. 
*“He lied…” *


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green Cloaks*
> 
> Ral just joined Rex and Kimchi, the fish was delicious and apparently there was no way that thing was poisonous, probably it was just like how the captain said and all those horrible feats that pointed it to be something inedible were precisely only to keep away predators or other dangerous creatures."Delicious!!"he said with his hand on his cheeks and the mouth filled with food. That fish was quite the meal.
> 
> ...



"Silence Tanto!" Rex motioned for Ral to be silent as he listened to the island. "There are people here..." "Yeah... it's a graveyard Rex, there's people EVERYWHERE. Now how about we just hop on the ship and find a new island." Rex shook his head as Alex motioned towards the ship. "No, there are people on the island... I can hear them digging..." He looked over the landscape and nodded. "Right, Here's the plan." Rex turned to the crew. "Midori, Tiana, Shaw, as the newest crew mates, you three watch the ship. Kaidou and Kimchi will stand guard just outside of the ship, Kimchi i want you to watch the ocean and Kaidou survey the land. 

Ral, Alex and I will go and explore the island a bit, Tommy...... Actually Tommy you go ahead and stay on the ship too... just in case." Rex turned back around. "Right, Four people on the ship, two keeping look out... three heading towards the island... What could go wrong!" Rex laughed, stepping forward onto another grave, once more a blast of angry air shoots past the crew. "Totally did not see that coming..."

*Later- Rex, Ral and Alex set off, leaving the others behind...*

"Geez... how come we get stuck with guard duty!?" Kaidou shouts, grumbling to himself. "Stupid freakin..." the ships gunner kicks the ground a bit. "The water seems odd..." Kimchi leans down and peers into the ocean. "It's... calm... really calm... it doesn't feel right." Kaidou nods. "Yeah, the air is still too... I don't like this." "Oh really?" Midori pops over the side of the ship and looks down at the two "guards" "Well here's a question for you boys... Why are we sticking around here?" Midori smirks, Kaidou and Kimchi just shake their heads. "Captains orders."

"So?" Suddenly, Midori falls from the ship and lands before the two guards. "Why don't we just follow behind them? What's the worst that can happen.... Or, are you boys afraid of the mean old graveyard?" Midori motioned for Tommy and the others to follow her. "Come on then, if we're going to be stuck on an island we may as well be trapped together with the entire crew. Don't you all think?"


----------



## Gaja (Oct 17, 2011)

*Lupino Chizu - The Black Storm Pirates
~ 20 Years Ago - Grand Line ~*​
It had been twenty years, a time most pirates of this generation don't remember. But it is exactly for this generation that we turn back the pendulum back to a specific day twenty years ago. It had been that long since the world saw this battle unfold, and this specific day would have great influence on certain events to come in the future, events that eyes all around the worlds will focus on.

But the future is always unclear, and looking back in to the past may provide some clarity. On an island on the Grand Line a young martial artist stood among monsters. The bald tattooed young man was only 18 years of age, and even at this point he had a bounty of over 100 million Belli. He wasn't the first mate or anything silly like that, he was just a member of the Black Storm Pirates. And being a member of this very crew meant that his life was dedicated to the man standing behind him.

He had forsaken the life of a martial artist, although the winds may bring him back to Karate Island some time in the future to meet a certain panda, but today his eyes focused on a tall man, just as tall if not taller then himself. Marine Headquarters Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong, and future Admiral and eventually Fleet Admiral. His palms itched a little as he saw the man casually match Shayina's skills in battle. He seemed quite emotionless in his approach, leaving Raiva's side as he went on to engage the Vice Admiral and older of the Archer brothers.

"*Vice Admiral. I respect your power, so I will fight you seriously from the start. Thank you for showing up so early in my journey...*" These types of opponents would make him stronger. Even now the "Gentlemen of the Sea" Lupino Chizu was a rising name, being the second strongest of the 'rookie' pirate crew. He may have had no control over Haki at this point of his life, but his devil fruit made him a scary individual nonetheless.

Pointing his open palm at Archer the young tattooed pirate spoke calmly, his eyes locking on the target. "*Destructo.*" And just as he said that a vicious tornado type gust of wind was expelled from his palm and sent directly at Archer's body, leaving nothing but destruction in its wake, as Chizu used his other hand to support the vicious move. And as Chizu wrecked one part of the town without any difficulty Raiva and the younger of the Armstrong brothers engaged.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2011)

*Iron Tower Island*

Sendo rubbed the back of his head after Clemens had smacked it. “Hey!” he said with a smirk. “Sure I’ll help as best I can. Not sure what I can do here though.”

Not wanting an unfair advantage, Vergil was about to suggest that they move to a different location, noting the earlier weakness in Sendo being in close proximity to his now deceased clone but the pirate lass had already made her first move. He was familiar enough with Captain Clemens to know what that devil fruit was capable of as mirrors popped up all around him. 

“ Only those that are desperate charge in so foolishly.” Vergil said as the reflection from his sword revealed the emerging Clemens. Still the appearance was fast enough for the red head to cause Vergil’s stance to be imperfect. The dropkick was blocked with the flat of the sword, causing the Prince to lose his footing slightly and stumble backwards. Reflex saved the follow up dagger strikes from hitting anything more than flesh. Vergil was glad he wasn’t up against Shinpachi the poison master or else his life would be over in a mere few minutes.

He saw the girl dive back into the mirror, not seeing any advantage from this position. Vergil held up his sword once again at his eyes to eliminate a blind spot. He cursed himself as he realised that there was a mirror directly above him, only because of Sendo’s gawking face as his eyes stared up. Clemens dropped with her daggers, like a ferocious jungle cat, slicing the back of the Prince. Vergil grimaced but slashed out at Clemens who blocked with both daggers, the force of the swing sending her backwards. The relief was evident on her face that it was close to a mirror and realised that she would have to block with both daggers in order to save her flesh from being sliced. Again she jumped in and Vergil’s eyes narrowed. That was when she was vulnerable – the moment she needed to retreat to one of the mirrors, though he suspected that had she been in tip top condition she could summon one at will, but with the presence of the Captain her performance was obviously hindered. As she ran he let out a judgement cut. The dull boom of the air pressure shifting suddenly interrupted by the smash of the mirror Clemens had just dived through.

Sendo meanwhile was in utter awe at the fight. Both with Clemens and Braska, the speed and decisiveness of their movements was a sight to behold. He cowered, backing away from the fight. The rage of losing Shyla had spurred him through the battle against the marines, but in the face of this his true nature came forth. He was terrified. 

“I…I can’t do this…” he stammered as he backtracked towards the gaping hole in the tower that Braska had created, “It’s…too much!”

Sendo turned and started to run. Just then he heard the sound of steel shatter. Sendo turned to see a stunned Clemens holding two empty hilts in her hands, the blades glistening through the air as they fell to the ground.

“Sword breaker.” Vergil said calmly and stabbed at Clemens; from where Sendo was standing it looked as if the sword had penetrated her gut.

“No!” Sendo shouted. 

“Don’t just stand there!” Clemens shouted unperturbed. 

Vergil’s eyebrow was raised in surprise; not many could dodge Yamato, but Clemens had not only dodged it, but she had swayed her hips and slammed her arm towards her ribs, catching the sword in her armpit.

“Do something!” Clemens yelled, knowing that this was the best chance they would get, with the opponent trapped. Sendo, wide eyed, grabbed at his knapsack pulling out his own broken swords and charging towards Vergil, adrenaline surging him on.

Without a word Vergil let go of the sword, punched Clemens square in the mouth with his right fist and spun elegantly, activating his grappling hook and firing it at the charging Sendo. The hook easily penetrated the flesh and bone at his shoulder, which he pulled at sharply, causing the rampaging shaggy man to go careering into the reeling red head.

As they fell, Vergil flipped his sword up and caught it. He certainly wasn’t bending or else the long slice across his back would become worse, as it was his posture was stiffer than usual as his shoulder tightened in an attempt to stem the bleeding. 

“This ends.” He said and gripped Yamato tightly quickly unsheathing and re-sheathing the blade. A dull sound was heard and an odd ripple sped towards the entangled pair, with a mirror directly behind them.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 19, 2011)

*[Black Bart; Trial of Avalon]​*​
?Master.? a weak, hate filled voice echoes against a backdrop of rustling chains.  ?Yes, Dathar. What is it you want?? Gregger bites turning from a large control board. A skipping image of Jessie is frozen in place, the last images captured by Hammerhand?s parrot before making a hasty retreat. ?Sir, seems your prisoner has awaken.? the man says spittle spraying from his large swollen mouth.  ?You got spit on my coat, beat yourself mercilessly for five minutes.? Gregger growls his hands wiping at his coat as he spoke. ?Sir.? the man simply replies with a bow as his ?master? walked toward the door,  ?And do clean  your mess when you are done, I like to have my tolls in pristine condition .? he adds shallowly as he pushed the wooden door open. Light floods the otherwise dank darkened room, chains violently rattle across stone walls as Bart snaps his head from the invasion.  ?So, you?re finally awake are you Bartholomew Roberts? Good. I was hoping to not start the festivities without you.?  he says all the tenderness of a scorpion in his tones as he walked to Bart, who was now slowly adjusting to the light.

 ?W?w?? he stutters, the desert that was his throat too dry for him to make the first word. Gregger grinned. Bart?s head snaps to the side again, this time the sound of flesh on flesh echoes through the small room.  ?Son of a bi?? Gregger growls pulling his hand back while he shook the sting from it.  ?That all you be havin? for old Bart? I?ve been hit by old ladies harder then that.? Bart laughs hoarsely recalling the beating he took at Cook?s hands. ~SMACK!!!!~ A leather glove echoes loudly as it is brought across Bart?s face, yet the Pirate is still un-phased by the attack.  ?You?re composed no ?Black? Bart, but you are in the bowls of Avalon. My home turf and you will learn you place, just as many Pirates before you.? Gregger states calmly walking over to a large wooden table that had many odd and dangerous looking implements strewn about it.  ?Though, I will say. We?ve never had the pleasure of turning a 32 million Bounty Head over to the Marines before, I guess it was no wonder that you were quick enough  to take both doses of sleep agent.? he states a sly snake like smile slithering over his face,  ?I?m more amazed though that you actually survived that dose and are awake to speak to me now.? he adds picking up a crescent shaped saw.  ?Where is my crew? Where is Jessie and Isabelle?? Bart growls as he pulled his gaze from the floor. 

 ?You crew? Oh. Well, some are dead. Some were saved by that 5 million bounty head, umm Twigg.? Gregger states putting the saw down.  ?As far as Jessie Roseo, well she is probably playing in Zion County right now with Hammerhand?s carnies. Ivy of Blades, well that is a different story.? Gregger states pulling a corkscrew like device off the table.  ?Seeing as you took both doses of agent, she was awake when my men opened your container. She killed three of them.? he states waving a finger toward Bart,  ?I had to get involved myself.? he adds a sadistic grin crossing his lips as he licked them. Bart?s eyes burned with anger as he pulled himself from the wall. The chains clang nosily as they are pulled taught, but to Bart? surprise they don?t break and his body seems to weaken.  ?Oh, ho. You don?t think I?d put someone as infamous as Black Bart in anything by seastone shackles do you.? Gregger asked rhetorically with a bite as Bart slumped back to the wall.  ?What have you done to Ivy?? Bart asks, his eyes falling over the dark stones that made up his cell.  ?Nothing drastic. Well yet.? Gregger cracks walking back over to Bart setting the corkscrew back down.

 ?But she will be killed, and her blood will be given to her Nobility.? Gregger adds with glee as he pulled Bart?s gaze to his own.  ?Buuut. I do enjoy games, and I even have one for you as I had for Jessie Roseo.? he says the sense of dark humor deep in his voice. Bart?s eyes narrow in anger, and he pulled at his chains in defiance as he never broke his eyes from Gregger?s.  ?Oh, ho! I like the defiance in your eyes. Perhaps you will be the one. Or again perhaps not. ? Gregger laughs, the riddle of the phrase ringing through the room. He can only laugh more as he watched the anger in Bart rise,  ?You?re about as red as a beet now Bart, that is a good color for you, but lets cut to the chase.? he says as he tapped his fingers off the sword that hung at his waist.  ?You are dead center in the sewers of Avalon, a maze if you will.? he tells as he spun in place his arms spread wide to the sides.

 ?And at the center of this maze is her Nobilities Manor and the room known as the pit.? Gregger states grimly as he stopped his spin.  ?And in the ?pit? is Ivy strapped to a rack that is postioned under a pendulum. That deadly weapon is on a trigger which will be triggered when Jessie either fails to make it to Hammerhand in a certain period of time, or she makes it to him. Either way that will start the weapon in its swaying motion which takes about forty five minutes to complete.? Gregger states with a grin, drool hanging from his lips. 

The chains snap taught as Bart pulls himself from the wall a second time, his knuckles bleed white as he pressured his wrist against the shackles.  ?Dunno what yer game is boy, but you?ve made a mistake makin? an enemy outta me.? Bart growls as he struggled to maintain his composure against the weakening effects of the seastone.  ?Oh, tough words from one in your dubious position. My game. Pirate. Is this. You have that amount of time to free yourself from your confines and save her.? Gregger states which causes Bart to turn another shade of red.  ?See, I figured this game would be a worse torture then anything I could actually do to you, seeing the way you acted toward her when our Driver attempted to kidnap her.? Gregger states with a backhand. The chains fall slack as Bart?s head snapped to the side.  ?Good, you see how futile it is, now I?ll leave you with your thoughts Bart. You will also die, but it?ll be far after both Jessie and Ivy have drawn their last breaths.? Gregger states with a chuckle as he slammed the large wooden door behind him.  ?You don?t know who you deal with if you think ol? Bart will resolve to simply give in.? the Pirate says lowly his teeth sinking into his lips which causes a stream of blood to seep out. 

The pungent smell of acid fills his nostrils as he sucked the blood in to allow enough to pool in his mouth. He was down, but not out.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 19, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor*
​
Seemingly she was not in tip top shape. Braska was not sure what had caused that sudden drop in her mobility and caused her attack to crumble but he could take a stab in the dark and say it was the same thing that happened to him. Could it be that having two people who are the same in the same dimension was affecting them, even killing them? Whatever the case putting her at such a disadvantage of being so close to her double caused Braska to hesitate. Even though she glared at him with an overwhelming rage he could not bring himself to cut down someone who he could not fight fairly with. Not only that, but now Zane had appeared along with his group were in shock at the sight of cronies. There was no sign of Lucy. The knight grit his teeth from behind his helmet, the worry beginning to set in. He had left her outside the fort with Zane?s men, but if they were to quickly escape through whatever that light as he would need to get her fast. To make things worse that man he stopped from executing Sendo was now attacking his two comrades. They were in quite the sticky situation but at least the majority of them were together. The knight of Shinpou kept his stern gaze, hidden behind his helmet, on the rising Captain Beverly. The woman was not done quite yet. Though something was not quite right. The marines glare shifted between the knight across from their battlefield and then towards the fight occurring elsewhere between Clemens, Sendo and that regal man. Then it struck him, if he could figure out why she was weakened it was not impossible that this woman had also come to the same conclusion. In a flash the marine Captain threw up a mirror with the intention of taking out Clemens in one fell swoop.
*?Enough games!?* She growled. With her body being launched towards the mirror, she knew she could wrap up this fight quickly. She was fucking Captain Beverly of the Marines, she never lost.

Then the mirror exploded into a hundred shards in her face. The marine flipped through the air in sudden surprise and skidded along the ground to regain her balance. Her eyes flicked upwards to see what had caused the sudden destruction of her mirror, and of course it was that meddlesome knight.
*?Bastard?? *The marine gritted from behind her teeth. Braska gave the Tenderizer a smooth twirl and pointed it towards the woman. His other hand pulled off his helmet and reattached it to his belt, her warm face boiled with anger. 
*?I told myself I shall go easy on you for you are not in your best condition after seeing that display. However, I have cast aside that decision. Someone who attacks a friend of mine from behind or even thinks about killing them? is unforgivable. Captain Beverly, I am Braska Hextor, remember my name before I cut you down.? *This truly pushed the marine to a new level of anger. Her eyes shone that stunning light and two mirror blades formed ruthlessly into her grasps. Her power seemed as heavy as Braska?s when he first destroyed the prison. 
*?Who asked you to go easy you tin can trash! You think you can walk in here and do whatever you want!? I?m ending you here and now!?* Like a canon she shot her body forwards with both mirror blades curved around her back for a double head separating slice once in range. In that much of an angry state and placing all her power into such an attack Braska really could not hold back even if he intended to. Both hands swiftly wrapped around the hilt of the Tenderizer as he held it pointing upwards at his side, the handle at shoulder height and his legs spread. He held that stance as she closed in, waiting for the perfect moment to unleash his most powerful attack. 
*?DIE!? *She roared, just metres away. Ontop of the swordsmen a huge knight formed, like the spirit of an old warrior. The blade seemed to touch the heavens and it?s eyes glowed a pale purple behind a shadowed visor. In sync with Braska?s sword coming down in a massive slash, the knight?s own came down like a falling building. 
*"Knight of the Round." *Captain Beverly?s eyes widened in shock as she felt the weapon crash into her body, as if she was suddenly turned into dust. The whole prison erupted and shook violently, crumbling into heaps of rubble. 

The dust settled and in the midst of it Braska stood holding his sword at his side, panting heavily. Further in the rubble the marine Captain lay badly wounded on the rock, a large cut starting from her left forehead, over her eye and down all the way to her lower torso. In the end even an attack like that she was able to survive from. She was a beastly woman; that is what Braska thought anyway. He was unsure if his friends fight had been effected by that attack of his but he intended to go to their aid none the less. Zane stumbled out of a hallway that had survived with his men, blinking at the sight.
?You Defeated her!?? He gasped. The giant man swooned at the sight with his men catching him dramatically. Suddenly his guitar slipped into his hand and he prepared to begin playing a majestically melody but was quickly cut off by the knight raising his hand.
*?As much as your songs inspire, my friend, now is not the time. Me and my crew must escape this world in haste, I do not know how long that tear will remain torn or if it shall sew itself up. Where is Lucy?? *Zane itched his chin and looked over his shoulder.
?Still outside I think. Safe and sound~? Not quite satisfied Braska made another request.
*?If it is not too much trouble could you quickly have her brought here, in the current situation I would prefer she was by my side.? *After a few moments of contemplation Zane nodded to the request and sent one of his men scurrying back. He quickly looked back to his new comrade and smiled in a goofy fashion which was returned by a light smile from the knight himself. 
?L-Lion..?? A soft voice spoke from some distance away. Though it was impossible not to recognise. Braska quickly turned around and directly zoned in on the speaker in a crowd of civilians who had come to witnessed this insane event. Rynia, this worlds version at least, was staring directly at him through the crumbled wall, an expression of confusion on her features. 
*???*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2011)

*Pandora*

“Gun wave. Yeah that sounds delightful. Nothing like a bunch of psychos with guns to really make my day.” Shinpachi said as the said lunatics came out wielding their weapons and masks. They ran for cover which was in the form of piled up sandbags all across the arena. 

Kagami pulled Shinpachi to one side as Mion and Sougo occupied the forces with a series of devastating attacks.

“Hey I have an idea!” Kagami said excitedly to Shinpachi who looked at the white haired woman sceptically.

“Is this a good thing or should I be scared?” he replied.

Kagami smirked. “Oh you’ll love it. I’m sure Tony will as well” she said almost singing.

“What do you need?” Shinpachi said with a look of decisiveness suddenly strewn all over his face.

“Can you make it rain?” Kagami grinned.

“Uh…yeah. I think I got all the chemicals I need. I actually picked up this variation of Dance powder that was from the Grand Line. Cost a bit and apparently shouldn’t be used to…”

“Yeah yeah yeah. So would it be ok to add an ingredient to it?” 

“Sure as long as it wasn’t too much…”

Kagami had already grabbed her knife and lopped off a bit of her hair and handed it to Shinpachi. A bolt of lightning hit the scientist as he realised what Kagami was up to. “Whoa, that’s pretty cool.”

Kagami nodded and rubbed her hands together in anticipation.

Shinpachi put his back towards cover as he prepared the mixture, pouring the green powder and sprinkling the hair over it. He lit a match and burnt the pile, the smell of the burning hair making him turn away from the fire. A strange vapour rose into the air, to the very top of the dome. Moxxi and the sniper looked at it curiously.

“Hey…you guys! We could really do with you not sitting on your hands!” Sougo said ducking down as bullets flew over his head. Mion, who was still unable to fly had gone into her partial transformation, allowing greater speed and mobility across the ground. She sped from shadow to shadow and slowly took out a few bandits one at a time as Sougo provided ample distraction with his rocket launcher.

Kagami was stretching. “Yup, just wait for a little while longer.” She grinned at the dark grey cloud forming above them. A few drops of water came down, then more, then it was like the heavens opened up and rain just poured down onto the arena, stopping only a minute later.

“That’s it? That was your plan? Make everyone wet?” Sougo said pointing to Tony whose thin shirt showed more than she would have liked, her long brown hair hiding anything too embarrassing. Shinpachi didn’t even try to hide his stare, with his mouth open. “Woooowww!” he drooled out.

“Look! Now you’ve broken Shinpachi!” Sougo said pointing at the lust filled man.

Kagami walked up to Sougo and pushed him over. “Stand aside little man. You are in the presence of the Queen of Awesome.”

Then, as if she were conducted an orchestra, Kagami pointed to various objects in the arena, making then disappear and reappear randomly. “Oh yeah!” she squealed in delight. She ran at one gun wielding loon with reckless abandon who fired a barrage of bullets. His cover of sandbags disappeared and reappeared first in front of Kagami to stop the bullets, then above him to crush him and knock him out. She heard the click clack sound of a bullet loaded from the magazine into the chamber behind her, though she sensed it was there long before that. She could sense everything that was in the area and felt almost godly. It was utterly exhilarating for her. Without looking she teleported the gun straight to her hands, much to the utter bewilderment of the now disarmed thug who in the face of the now armed Kagami, screamed like a girl and ran for the sealed exit.

“What a development!” Moxxi squealed in delight as Kagami teleported guns, rocks, sandbags and even clothes sending the entire gun wave into disarray and panic. “I wonder if I should consider that cheating though.”

Kagami looked up and clicked her fingers and ended up with all her clothes in her arms leaving Moxxi utterly naked and effectively ending the round as every thug and male Overkill was slammed into a state of unconsciousness. 

“Oh my! You are a naughty girl” Moxxi said hiding her buxom figure with her hands. The Sniper fired his gun prematurely. “But I won’t tell you where Sledge is if you are too naughty.”

Kagami was a little taken aback by the devastation caused by her last attack and put Moxxi’s clothes back on. “I had no idea your bazookas were that powerful.”

Sougo stirred, holding his head, “Weapons of mass destruction…” he said shaking out of it, “but now that you’re dressed and we got through this round how about you live up to your end of the bargain?” 

“Oh just one more and then I’ll give it to you.” She said with a wink and a sultry smile.

“You promise?!” Shinpachi yelled out

“What are you, 10? Fine, cross my heart and hope to die, stick a cupcake in my eye.” She said doing the motions.

“A cupcake?” Shinpachi asked in bewilderment.

“Needles are just so….eugh!” Moxxi shivered and then pressed a button causing the  stage on the far side to display a pyrotechnic show. The curtains raised and three imposing shadows emerged.

"You'd think they were twins! The killer duo, Hanz and Franz! And what's that? You want a hammer fight? Dodge this hammer! The mighty Sledggggeee!" Moxxi announced with authority, sending the crowd into a frenzy.

“Careful what you wish for.” Mion said eyeing the trio.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates - Past and Present*

Still focused on his conversation with Ben "Slasher", Kent didn't see Tobias waking up, and didn't realize the shipwright was no longer unconscious until he spoke. 

 ?Not to state the obvious Captain, but I suggest we make haste.?

Kent nodded slightly, and turned away from Tobias when he heard Nereus groan. The doctor rolled up to his knees and promptly hurled all over the ruined sidewalk - and Kent couldn't help but notice that what came out of his mouth was flecked with blood. 

"That was....not enjoyable," Nereus muttered, getting slowly to his feet. "I much prefer fighting human opponents."

"Can you walk?" Kent asked, walking up to Orland and slinging the still unconscious boy over one shoulder. 

"Well enough. I might not be in the best condition to fight, but if I must..."

"It'll have to do," Kent said, picking up Alexis (who was also unconscious) and putting her over the other shoulder. "We have to go. Ben is serious when he says that he'll detonate the place."

"You know, you never mentioned that you two had met before." Nereus said as they walked, "This seems a tad personal to be a pride thing."

Kent sighed, but didn't slow down. "Because of Ben," he said, "I hold the marine record for the single most spectacular defeat in the history of the corps, or at least something close to it. By the time I attacked he had already been fighting two Buster Call class warships, the _Pride of Armstrong_ and _Iron Sky_. The commanders of the ships had been killed in action, and I took control both, including my own, the _Marine Horizon._" Kent grimaced slightly. "The Slashers were cornered, bloody, and only a move away from being finally beaten. But because of my decisions, Ben was able to destroy both _Pride of Armstrong_ and _Iron Sky_, and cripple _Marine Horizon_. We had no choice to land, where we still outnumbered the enemy four to one...but I made more bad choices, and we lost. Horribly. Ben personally destroyed some of my best troops and nearly killed me. He's like a killing machine when he gets going, there's just no slowing him down." 

"I suppose I should take that as a compliment."

The Ciphers looked up, and there he was. Ben Slasher, two wicked katana strapped to his back, stood in an opening in the tower that now stretched high above them. Flanking him were his three Lieutenants - a pink haired Samurai, a young boy with a giant axe, and a man in cowboy garb, smoking a cigarette. They glared down at the Ciphers with thinly veiled hatred, their hands twitching towards their weapons.

Ben, by comparison, seemed relaxed. He wore a huge red and gold coat with no shirt on, and his left eye was missing, a huge glob of scars in it's place. His hair was long and blonde and flowed freely in the wind, and his face was twisted up into a humorless smile.

"Now," he said, unsheathing one katana, "Let the games commence."

And then everyone started to move.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Cipher Pirates - Past and Present*
> 
> Still focused on his conversation with Ben "Slasher", Kent didn't see Tobias waking up, and didn't realize the shipwright was no longer unconscious until he spoke.
> 
> ...




Orland woke up to a white void. Nothing in any direction but white bright light. No, not light. Just white. He felt rejuvinated and strong, but the feeling he had about this was that of a dream. He tried to pinch his arm.
_
Nothing. _

No pain or discomfort at all. Again he looked around, scurrying the surroundings for any life. 

_Nothing._

He couldn't see, nor feel any ground under his feet. Yet when he slowly tried to take a step, he walked. But the feeling he got when his foot hit the "floor", was as it was with everything else.
_
Nothing._

In this already slow state of thought, he still hadn't thought of speaking or making a sound. He thought that is was wierd that nothing made any sound. Walking around, breathing. That should make some sound. He opened his mouth to say a word.
_
Nothing..._

"What is going on?" was his only thought at the moment. He knew he was dreaming. A stone brick to the skull would do that to you. Knock you out cold. But there was something about this dream that made him wonder. "Why can't I deside for myself what I do in my dream?" 

The silence was broken when a loud voice rang out, making Orland wrench and cover his ears. And even with his ears covered, he could hear the voice as clear as day. 

*"Orland Bloo, you are a disgrace to every pirate out there!"*

The voice snarled. It was angry, attacking the very core of Orland's heart. His worthlessness.
*
"YOU CAN DO NOTHING, AND NOBODY WANT YOU!" *

It screamed out in anger, much angrier then earlier. Orland tried to yell back, but nothing came out.

*"Look at you, you can't even talk. You should just die. Die and you will do the world a favour!"
*
The voice was now yelling at him, spotting him and lauging at him.

"..." His voice was  lower then lowest, one wouldn't hear that he spoke if it wasn't for the fact that every other sound was gone.
*
"I can't hear you, you failure as a man!"*

"...o...." You could hear something.

*"SPEAK UP YOU WEAKLING!"*

"Do...t..." The outlines of what he spoke was getting clearer and clearer as he spoke.
*
"Are you some kind of dellinquent?! YOU ARE WORTH NOTHING!"*

"Don't." His voice was still low, but the way he said it was full of determination.

*"DON'T?! DON'T WHAT?! BWHAHA!! IS THAT ALL YOU CAN SAY??"*

"I am no longer that guy. I am no longer weak." He spoke, his words seem to tremble the "ground" he was standing on. Or maybe it was the entire place that was trembling, whatever this place was.

*"No longer that guy?! HAH! Don't make me puke! YOU WILL ALWAYS BE THAT GUY! YOU WILL NEVER CHANGE! YOU WILL NEVER BE STRONG! YOU. WILL. ALLWAYS. BE. WORTH. NOTHING!!!"*

"Whoever you are, whatever you want with me, I can tell you one thing. One thing I would never have said before. One damn big thing. I am worth it..." he took a deep breath. *"AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL!!!"* the sound of that last word not only made the world tremble, but cracks were made in the white nothingness. Through the cracks, he could see Kent.

"No more weakness!" he yelled again, before crashing through the cracks. 

Back in real life, Orland was now hanging over Kent, being dragged towards the center of the city. Kent stopped, and opening his eyes, he saw everybody looking up. With some difficulty, he lifted his head.

His eyes seemed to glow when he say the group of people standing there, ready to attack the already bruized and battered crew.

"Cowards." Orland said, getting some mean looks from the slasher pirates.
"Attacking us after hurling thick bricks of stone at as? You guys must be preetty weak of you have to leave us half-dead before you kill us." he almost laughed, letting out a snarl.

With great difficulty, he rose to his feet, pointing at the group of slasher pirates. "I would kill all of you, but my friends here wouldn't want me to hog all the fun, so you will have to do." he pointed at the kid with the axe.

"Come and feel the wrath of a fearless man of the sea!" he yelled proudly, giving him the finger right after.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 20, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Silence Tanto!" Rex motioned for Ral to be silent as he listened to the island. "There are people here..." "Yeah... it's a graveyard Rex, there's people EVERYWHERE. Now how about we just hop on the ship and find a new island." Rex shook his head as Alex motioned towards the ship. "No, there are people on the island... I can hear them digging..." He looked over the landscape and nodded. "Right, Here's the plan." Rex turned to the crew. "Midori, Tiana, Shaw, as the newest crew mates, you three watch the ship. Kaidou and Kimchi will stand guard just outside of the ship, Kimchi i want you to watch the ocean and Kaidou survey the land.
> 
> Ral, Alex and I will go and explore the island a bit, Tommy...... Actually Tommy you go ahead and stay on the ship too... just in case." Rex turned back around. "Right, Four people on the ship, two keeping look out... three heading towards the island... What could go wrong!" Rex laughed, stepping forward onto another grave, once more a blast of angry air shoots past the crew. "Totally did not see that coming..."
> 
> ...




Shaw was standing on the other side of the boat when Midori leaped down to the beach. He overheard what she said, and even though he did not want to cross the captain again, he couldn't just let the girl walk off alone, or even with two strong looking guys, one being a fishman. Who know if they would be able, or even want to, protect her.

However, he was torn. What about Tiana? She was not the typical fighting type, so he had to make sure she was safe as well. *"Argh.. This is troublesome.." *he mumbled to himself.

He turned to Tiana. *"Tiana, what would you want to do?"*


----------



## Bluebeard (Oct 20, 2011)

*Katsuo~ 
Whiskey Peak​*
Katsuo sighed as he sat in his bed on the Smiling Bear. He had told the others that he had went back to the ship to pick up some supplies that he'd left behind, but Katsuo wasn't even sure that they had heard him. They were so drunk that they had passed out. Katsuo sighed, "I'm supposed to be having a good time, nya~" He muttered. However, there was something about this island that felt off to the cat, perhaps it was the extra sense that humans lacked, but the animal felt strangely aware that a bad thing was going to happen. But there was nothing to suggest that anything actually was wrong. There time on the island had so far been very much fun and Katsuo missed out on most of it due to being paranoid that something was up. He had only a few sips of acholol, so he wasn't even close to being drunk. Shaking his head, Katsuo stood up, "Perhaps I should get some warm milk to clear my head, nya..." He stated.

Katsuo got out of the bed and he walked into the main kitchen of the Bro Pirates. They didn't have a chef yet, so it was quite empty. Maybe the princess would know how to cook a meal. Katsuo laughed at that, "A princess who knows how to cook, nya? That'd be a suprise, nya..." He said, opening the refrigerator. Inside was several energy drinks with a label that said _Kali_, pushing those aside, Katsuo grabbed his container of milk. His name was on it. It was a rule onboard the ship that no one was to touch Katsuo's milk. The consequences would be disatrous. Katsuo opened the milk and put it to his mouth. He was about to drink it when suddenly the Smiling Bear started to shake. He dropped the milk causing it to spill all over the kitchen floor. "What is that, nya!?" He exclaimed. 

Outside of the ship, there stood one-hundred women and men, all armed with weapons. They charged at the ship in rows, causing the ship to shake violently once more. They had been ordered to destroy the Smiling Bear to prevent anyone of the Bro Pirates from escaping. All in all, it was a easy task due to the fact that none of the crewmembers were aboard. They were all sleeping in the inn, just waiting to be assassinated by Atem the King's personal assassination squad. These guys were some of the best you could find on the Grand Line. "Light it on fire!" Someone in the small army shouted, throwing a torch at the ship. As it flies through the air, it is suddenly intercepted by someone. The one-hundred Gullotine Club members all gasped, as the torch was sliced in half and hit the ground. They then looked to see who was responsible. 

Standing on the helm of the ship was Katsuo, his arms folded and his two swords on his back, crossed so that you could see them both. His eyes were concealed by an extra pair of Hornet's shades, his back-ups. Katsuo hoped his captain didn't mind him borrowing them. "Who the hell are you!" They shouted. Katsuo smirked and then he touches the shades on his face with a finger, "Me, nya? I'm the boogeyman, nya... I'm the cat from hell, nya... I'm Katsuo, the Demon Cat, sons and daughters, nya. Swordsman of the Bro Pirates, nya." He stated proudly, slowly reaching behind his back to pull out his swords. "And if you want to harm this ship, nya..." 

*"YOU'LL HAVE TO COME THROUGH ME!!!" ​*
Katsuo's body became outlined in that dark, demonic aura and he leapt off the ship, flying over the one-hundred army. They all gasped and then looking at one and another, they too shouted back and howled. The moon was high as the battle and defense of the Smiling Bear commenced...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Serenity, Ambitions of the Bloody Red Queen: Black Bart Pirates]*
> 
> *[Jessie, Zion County: Carnival of Horrors]*
> 
> ...



J6 dozed casually on a sunchair in the rear of the ship, a glass of wine at her side and a trendy fashion magazine open atop her lap. Bart's errand boy, Twitter or whatever his name was, still hadn't shown up with the expensive chocolates she had requested. After several temper tantrums she decided that it was better to wait for the fools to return from that dreadful looking town. Upon first sight she knew that this hovel of an island probably had no fashion shops or jewelry stores worth robbing. Besides she still needed to work on her tan. 

The spoiled clone turned over onto her side, unaware of the admiring stares directed her way. Two of the deck grunts gazed at her conspiratorially from the other side of the ship. One of them, a burly fellow with many tattoos and scars, turned towards the other and grinned knowingly. 

"So what do you think?" he asked. 

"What do I think of what?" the other responded gruffly. He was a lanky man in his middle age, an old sea dog who had seen many years on ships from the East Blue to the Grand Line. 

The burly grunt shot a thumb towards the sleeping J6. "Well her obviously. A clone girl...my gods can you imagine the possibilities?" 

"I see you still haven't learned your lesson eh lad," the other replied, gesturing at a long knife scar running along the side of his burly companions face. "Ivy gave you that one for looking at her the wrong way. What do you think this one'll do to ya? Or for that matter the captain. He's given the Roseo girl the run of the ship." 

Suddenly J6 sat up and uttered a high pitched shriek. *"NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"* Both deckhands jumped back in alarm. They stared with wide eyes as her body wavered rapidly out of focus and then disappeared. 

J6 blinked and found herself facing Jessie. They were in some strange looking park. Three of the _puppets_ were also there, J2 (Jessie's little compliant lapdog), J3 (a useless slob), and J4 (nothing but a pushy little bitch). J6 stamped at the floor like an eight year old and pointed accusingly at Jessie. "Why did you call me?!" She was enjoying the  stares from the deckhands on the ship, and already had most of them fawning over her every word and move. J4 made a move towards J6 but Jessie quickly shot her arm out and blocked the warlike clone. 

"I need you...yes _you_," Jessie said. "We're trapped, and this entire place is going to be flooded. We need to work together to beat this."

"And why should I work with a filthy little grease monkey like you huh?" J6 scoffed, crossing her arms. 

"Because if I die then so do you..." Jessie replied. 

J6's stubborn and defiant expression cracked a little with that response. "You don't know that,"  she said, but her voice betrayed her. She thought of that handsome Devil Fruit doctor who came to see Jessie and study her powers. 

"Do you you really want to find out?" Jessie asked. 

When J6 made no reply, Jessie simply nodded and brought the clones together into a group huddle. It was time to bust out of this carnival stand.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2011)

Vergil said:


> *Iron Tower Island*
> 
> Sendo rubbed the back of his head after Clemens had smacked it. “Hey!” he said with a smirk. “Sure I’ll help as best I can. Not sure what I can do here though.”
> 
> ...



Clemens staggered backwards from Vergil's punch. Blood seeped out of her mouth and she unceremoniously spit out a glob of crimson onto the floor. She muttered a string of curses under her breath as she took note of the blood seeping down the inner half of her left forearm where she had caught Vergil's blade in a last ditch maneuver. She had little time to recover as she saw Sendo blindly charge at Vergil. The poor guy was all heart and no skill. The scruffy revolutionary was impaled in the shoulder by a grappling hook and sent flying back at her. He cried out in pain. Clemens could sympathize with him. She had once been shot in the shoulder, ironically by her own commanding officer, whose very mirror double stood within the rubble strewn palace. 

She managed to regain her balance and support Sendo by his arms. Pretty soon she'd also need some support of her own. "You okay?" she asked, her breathing a bit more strained now.  

He suddenly tensed up and pointed straight ahead. "Not really!" 

Clemens eyes went wide as she looked over his shoulder and saw another flying projectile coming at them. Moving on pure instinct rather then conscious thought, she wrapped her arms around Sendo's waist and launched him as if for a suplex. Thankfully a scrawny guy like him wouldn't be too hard to throw. Sendo cried out in alarm as Clemens launched him head first through the mirror that hovered behind them. She arched herself fully backwards until the top of her head was touching the very floor. Vergil's flying slash grazed her chin as it rocketed into the mirror that Sendo had disappeared through. The raw air pressure alone slammed her violently against the ground, knocking the wind out of her lungs. 

In a burst of speed Vergil crossed the gap between them and raised his blade overhead. Clemens rolled away, barely avoiding the sharp steel as it stabbed several inches into the rubble strewn marble floor, producing a shower of sparks. Vergil cursed aloud as he retracted the blade with a rough tug, then stabbed again. Clemens deftly spun about him and  his left leg with a kick, sending him crashing to one knee. For a brief moment they were face to face. She looked over his shoulder and focused on the mirror directly behind them, her emerald eyes blazing brightly. A screaming Sendo came flying headfirst out of the gleaming surface. Vergil easily swerved to the side and then back again, like a matador avoiding a bull. His movement was precise and economical. Clemens went sprawling to the floor along with Sendo, who she imagined was probably feeling very much like a crash test dummy by this point. She looked up at Vergil and continued grinning despite the pain and fatigue that racked her body. 

Vergil took note of the red heads devil may care expression and raised a curious eyebrow. Then he heard it, that familiar rippling sound which may as well have been the soundtrack of his life. His own judgement cut came flying out of the very same mirror with double the velocity.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 21, 2011)

*Green Cloaks...

Tiana...*

Not only had they all watched as the zombie looking fish swam near the ship, but they caught it and then let themselves ingest the creature.  It was all Tiana could do to keep the contents of her stomach where they were and not being regurgitated over the side into the blue waters below.  Then she took to observing them for any symptoms.  Tiana didn't have anything with her currently to counteract what they could get from it but when the symptoms started she could mix something together.  Her stomach twisted at the thought.

One would think that would have been enough for any normal man in one day.  But, not with this crew.

Next came the island.  

They had all been excited to get there.  Tiana had to admit that the exuberance was catchy and she also felt it would be nice to get on dry land again, let her legs stretch, and her head stop swaying with the movements of the sea.  She would never let herself get excited had she known they were going to arrive at a place like this. 

As they neared, Entomb was a black blur on the horizon.  Something one could expect when viewing an island at such a distance.  Unfortunately when other islands would give that exhilaration of beautiful colors and sandy beaches, this one continued to stay dark and not at all comforting.  Then they arrived.  The trepidation that Tiana felt at the distant sight of the island wasn't replaced it only grew in its intensity.

As if the sight of the multitude of graves wasn't enough, the wind seemed to take on the embodiment of the souls that were unlucky enough to spend eternity trapped in these shores.  ?I really don't think this is a good idea...?  Tiana mumbled as part of the crew decided to explore the island.  She nodded gratefully when she was told to stay and watch the ship.  Then she attempted to rub away the goosebumps that raised on her arms and to still the shiver that went down her spine when Rex accidentally stepped on the grave.  Nope, wasn't accidentally, he did it again.

When they disappeared from sight, the unrest began.  ?You're not...?  Tiana bit her lip as she watched Midori and the a couple of the others walking inland.  ?The Captain told us to stay here...?  She turned toward the island, some strange sound coming to her ears but she couldn't place at as she took a step forward.  ?We really shouldn't...?  Tiana clenched her jaw to stop her teeth from chattering.  ?It doesn't seem safe...what if someone...the ship...? she ground through her teeth as she glanced wide-eyed at Shaw when he asked her.  ?I think...we really...?  She grabbed his arm and rushed down to the others, her mind was screaming 'No!  We need to stay here!  Don't be a fool!' but the last thing she wanted to do was remain on the ship alone, even if Shaw was there.  They were only two people.  

There is strength in numbers, right?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2011)

_*The soon to be Semmy Pirates: Tengu vs. Dari*_
Dari and Tengu blitzed past each other at breakneck speed, clashing swords as they met. They broke away from each other, then repeated the process again, like two rival bulls charging at each other. Grinding sparks flew from the meeting of metal against metal. The ringing sound of steel brought a smile to Tengu's face. His cracked and chipped buster blade (which he hadn't bothered to name) was holding up well against Dari's priceless O Wazamono grade katana. If only he could say the same about himself. Already he could feel his wounds reopening, limiting his mobility. Barely two days ago he had dueled a strong sword master and emerged victorious, but not without serious injuries. Even now as Tengu tested his strength against Dari, he judged him to be at least equal to the man he had fought. Not a good sign. It didn't matter though. This was the life he had chosen, to live or die by the sword. 

Tengu blocked out the pain as he had long ago learned to do, and forced his body to  its utter limits. They exchanged a rapid flurry of sword strokes. Dari's much lighter blade flew at him in a blinding salvo of stabs from all angles. Tengu pumped his arms like jet pistons, parrying each stab with the much heavier buster sword. The burning pain of lactic acid buildup radiated up and down his arms, but this too he ignored with his considerable willpower. As a boy his swordmaster would often force him to carry heavy boulders up and down a steep hill, all day and night. There were some days when the pain and soreness was so bad that Tengu couldn't even move his arms. He had cursed his master then, but now, as he narrowly avoided death by mere inches, he was grateful to the old bastard, where ever he was. 

Dari noticed Tengu's heavy breathing and the poppies of blood forming under his bandages. "Not looking too good there my friend," he said.   

"Oh I'm just getting started." 

Tengu slashed rapidly at the air in a criss cross pattern, generating an X shaped slash wave. *"X Slash!"* 

Dari spun about with his katana and cleaved the air slash straight down the center. The bisected air currents shot past him on either side and shredded two nearby tents to pieces. Suddenly Tengu blitzed past Dari in a blazing burst of speed and slashed him across the midsection, the movement so fast that it was nothing but a blur. *"Finishing Touch!"* He broke to a halt behind Dari and waited. Usually there was a two second after effect before the midsection exploded in blood. Dari laughed and slowly turned about. His shirt had been ripped across the center. Underneath was a gleaming metal surface. A slash mark could be seen from where Tengu's blade had made contact, but failed to penetrate. 

Tengu couldn't see the metal but he could smell the pungent scent of oil and hear the clockwork whirring of gears, something he associated with machines. His mind flashed back to that robotic creature he had once fought, and that strange girl named Ten. It seemed like forever ago. "Who are you? Or should I say, what are you?" he asked. 

Dari ripped off his shirt, revealing a sculptured metal torso and left metal arm. His right eye glowed blood red. "I was given a great gift by the shichibukai Moby. Sadly he deemed me to be a failure, but I'm still more then a man now." A red beam of energy shot out of his right eye and pierced Tengu though the chest.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 21, 2011)

_The Phoenix Dawn_ shot through the sky like a bat out of hell. Thankfully Rose had formed a protective bubble dome around the deck of the ship. The elastic orb held tight as intense wind pressure and G forces buffeted the ship in her upwards arc towards the heavens. Within seconds they were shooting through the clouds. Rose bounced around the deck like a deranged pinball, her body encased within a tiny bubble orb. She screamed like a giddy teenager on a sugar rush that seemed to have no end in sight.

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!" 

Hawkins comically held on tight to Ursla's legs, who in turn gripped the aft railing. He took a peek over the edge and his eyes bugged out from behind his spectacles as he witnessed the ground, now thousands of feet below them. It almost seemed like another world away in fact. 


"I CHANGED MY MIND I DON'T WANT TO GO TO THE MOON!!" he screamed gripping Ursla's waist even tighter. 

"Get off of me you fool!" Ursla snarled, kicking him away. 

Hawkins landed roughly against the cabin wall. That lady could be downright cruel sometimes. He noticed that they were now flying straight through the heart of the cloud layer that surrounded the planet. "How do we stop this thing anyway!" he screamed.

"I HOPE WE NEVER STOP!!" Rose screamed.

Just as she said that, they suddenly emerged into a cloudy sea of white that extended for as far as the eye could see in every direction. _The Phoenix Dawn_ landed with a resounding splash and rocked violently back and forth. The protective bubble erected by Rose suddenly popped, releasing tremendous air pressure in every direction. Her eyes went wide and seemed to sparkle like diamonds as she witnessed their new surroundings. "Whoah! Did we fly all the way to heaven? Is Oda here?! I've always wanted to meet him." 

Hawkins shook his head and scoffed at the notion. Besides a guy like him had absolutely no chance of making it into heaven anyway, not after the things he had done. At best this was purgatory. "Of course not. There's no such thing as heaven."

"Then what is this place?"

Ten pointed over the railing towards a giant sign post floating in the middle of the cloudy ocean. The sign looked old and battered by both time and the elements, but the writing was still legible...

*Welcome to the White Sea*. 

Below that was scrawled an ages old warning, most likely by a passing traveler...
_*
Here there be dragons.*_


----------



## Gaja (Oct 21, 2011)

*Pierre St. Fly - Bro Pirates
Whiskey Peak - Grand Line*​
After meeting the princess Myra took the pink haired beauty back inside the ship. Pierre wondered for a seconds if he should maybe join them, but he figured he'd leave the two girls to themselves, besides with Kali shouting that a new island was in sight the blond gunslinger wanted to see if he could somehow help with the docking process. His help wants really needed but Pierre helped out nonetheless, helping pull in the anchor after the ship docked.

As always Hornet was the first one to go, Kali following quickly behind him, and surprisingly enough Mathias went right after them. It would apear that Mathias too wanted to party a little. Well no one could really blame him, winning the Winter Olympic Games with the Bros as part of the Blue Hurricanes, attacking _"Port Light"_, beating the CP4, climbing Reverse Mountain, fighting a band of bounty hunters in the Grand Line. Really the helmsman could use some relaxation. "I see it's a party..."

Pierre spoke casually as he just jumped of the railing and on to the ground of Whiskey Peak. The smell of cigarettes, alcohol and gunpowder was strong, and because of it Pierre thought of his home island back in the West Blue. With Myra and Aerie behind him the blond gunslinger wore his brown jacket, and zipped it up, not showing his revolvers to anyone for several reasons. One was to not seem threatening, another to not show that he was armed.

But all in all these guys seemed like they were in the mood to party. And what was it that they were celebrating? Who cares. There was free liquor, good music and all around good company. With a wide grin on his face Pierre walked behind the happy Bro trio. He would relax a bit as well. "Where's the Whiskey!?!" The blond haired young man called out entering the main establishment, his eyes scanning the entire room as he walked in.

He was greeted with a loud cheer and a bottle of whiskey being prepared for him. "Hahaha I guess it's a party." Adjusting his hat Pierre looked for his cigarettes. This would indeed turn out to be an awesome night as the sun began setting at the horizon.

*~ Hours later ~*​
On a lone table one could see many bottles of alcohol. Many of them half full, others completely empty, as a few ash trays could also be seen there. Several boxes of "Marlboro" were tossed next to the table, as a plate where some meat was served remained. Around the table several grown men passed out, all of them challenged Pierre St. Fly to a drinking contest. Speaking of the ex sheriff he was in the same chair that he sat in as he entered the establishment, his feet high on the table and his hands crossed as his hat covered his eyes.

The door leading to the bar was kicked open though Daddy Fly never moved, apparently he was sleeping. A young woman wearing dark pants and a purple bra walked in, a cocky smile on her face as she scanned the area for their targets. "This is so easy it's not even funny." Spotting the sleeping gunslinger the young woman walked towards Pierre, unsheating a sword as she came closer to him. "I take it back, this will be funny. This idiot got so drunk he won't even know he died drunk." Walking in to range the woman pulled her sword back and moments later launched it forward, attempting to pierce the throat of the blond young man.

Her attack never hit home however, which surprised her as well. "What the?" Seeing that her blade went just past the mans throat and grazed the chair her cocky grin was gone as a calm tone broke her train of thoughts. "Oh I almost got stabbed there. Lucky for me I rarely get drunk..." An interesting side note about Pierre would be that he got in so many alcohol challenges that he quite literally needed to drink insane amounts of alcohol to get drunk. Amounts that most people would think is impossible to put through your body. A sadistic smile was on the face of Miss Ice Cream as she looked down at the sitting pirate. "Playing sneaky, are we..."

A sound of a hammer being cocked on a gun just under the table broke the silence as Pierre raised his face, for the the first time establishing eye contact with Miss Ice Cream. "Just a little." The Guillotine Club agent looked at the situation, still trying to figure out if this guy was faking it, or if he indeed was still sober after all that drinking. "I see you wanna play with me." Pulling the sword back Miss Ice Cream jumped back to create some distance between her and Pierre, but not without trying to chop his head of as he back flipped.

Managing to avoid the slash Pierre tossed his chair to the side and went ot his feet, another revolver in his other hand. "No offense but I'd rather play with someone else..." Pierre was kind of taken, although that was a whole 'nother story.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 21, 2011)

StrawHat4Life said:


> _The Phoenix Dawn_ shot through the sky like a bat out of hell. Thankfully Rose had formed a protective bubble dome around the deck of the ship. The elastic orb held tight as intense wind pressure and G forces buffeted the ship in her upwards arc towards the heavens. Within seconds they were shooting through the clouds. Rose bounced around the deck like a deranged pinball, her body encased within a tiny bubble orb. She screamed like a giddy teenager on a sugar rush that seemed to have no end in sight.
> 
> "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!"
> 
> ...





*The Phoenix Pirates ~ Lifting Off!*

*Sandrei*​

They had finally blasted off. After such a close encounter the Phoenix Pirates, once all aboard their vessel, had been launched into the sky by the mighty canon. It was an amazing and completely nerve wrecking feeling. It was not the pressure that sent shivers up the spine of the Fishman, it was the fact of being so high. In the sea, underwater as open as great as it was he loved being in there. He felt at home and at peace. However, being so ridiculously high over the earth was something a Fishman could not so easily handle. As the Phoenix Dawn reached up into the heavens. The sound of Hawkins screams filling the protective bubble. Sandrei decided to put the uneasiness behind him for the moment and enjoy the ride. One hand gripped the rail of the ship while a large smirk grew over his lips, his sharp teeth in view as they clamped together. 
*“I don’t believe it!”* He said excitedly. Rose seemed to be the most excited bouncing over the ship in a crazy fashion. 

They did not quite reach the moon however. The ship slammed into a sea, pure and beautiful. Like nothing he had seen on the earth. The ship bounced elegantly on the surface of this ocean in the sky. Sandrei peered over the side of the ship with a raised eyebrow after Ten pointed out a sign.
*“White Sea? Never heard of it.”* He stated simply. Suddenly he felt a pounding through his torso which caused him to let out a grunt, hiding most of the pain. His eyes lingered down to the cut over his torso. The effects of* ‘that’* were running out. The Fishman shipwright placed himself down against the side of the ship and began to tend to his wounds. They needed a doctor for the amount of times this crew got messed up. For the moment his own stitching and bandages would have to do the job. The big blue brute wrinkled his nose as it stung, but he would live. He glanced back over the ships rail.
*“I kind of want to swim in it, think I’ll fall all the way through?” *Sandrei joked, his toothful smirk stretched over his lips. After being so high the thought of lots of water was pretty comforting. 

They had already put the events of what had occurred with that agent behind them. Though there was no doubt there was concern for Tipperton. They would find out what happened to him when they could, and get some pay back on that bastard.


----------



## Gaja (Oct 21, 2011)

*Lieutenant Pattaya Godsend - TFAJ
"Grand Line" - Aboard the "Dark Justice"*​
As Pattaya went in to attack Amelia he had little idea that the commanding officer of the Dark Justice, Zane Garrick had an interesting idea to make this a bit more interesting. And as the two Marines were ready to exchange fully the ground beneath their feet trembled, as if an earth quake hit them. Pattaya stopped in his tracks, but kept his balance somewhat. The ground was raised up and eventually separated in to smaller segments, Pattaya barely hanging on as Amelia fell of.

It wasn't as bad as it sounded, as the Armstrong girl turned out to be a devil fruit user, creating a cloud to fly on and saving herself from certain death. That poison stuff seemed like real nasty stuff. Looking on as Amelia created some distance between her and the poisonous spikes Garrick yelled out something about putting hair on her chest. Disgusted to his very core Pattaya's face seemed to break in to a million pieces, his brain scrambling and trying its hardest to erase the image from his memory. "Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..."

That was quite possibly the most vile thing Pattaya has ever heard, and he heard and imagined some pretty perverted, disgusting shit in his life. But hair on a women's chest? That was from Satan!!! His ears released steam for a few seconds as finally the image had been forced out of his mind, just in time for pattaya to check back in to action as Garrick yelled something about him being a Godsend and Aemlia being an Armstrong. Seconds later Amelia seemed to get real serious as he told Pattaya that she wanted to end this, and creating a white veil around her and spreading it out.

"Hmmm." An excited smile was on the face of the young Marine, his footing once again solid as the white clouds surrounded him and limited his vision once more. Guess it was time to bring his special ability in to play as well. Growing white fur over his entire body Pattaya began growing in size, a set of horns growing on his head and his mouth looking like that of a wolf, fangs growing and showing to no one as the mist had already covered his body from the eyes of the other officers. Of course the tanned Marine had no idea that Amelia could sense movement within the clouds but he stayed quiet, he wanted to figure out where the pretty girl was.

Sniffing the air twice Pattaya closed his eyes and focused on her smell, in this form his senses became sharper as well. Though because of the mist cloud he had to admit that he too had trouble following Amelia's location. As the Nimbus cloud creeped up on him from behind Pattaya heard a light noise coming as Amelia prepared the dagger. Thinking that Amelia was about to stab him Pattaya jumped around, twisting his body to face Amelia. Perhaps she could see the change in his body, and perhaps she couldn't but what happened next was Pattaya losing his footing and falling backwards and away from Amelia. "Oh shit."

His giant body fell of the small stage and backwards towards the deadly spikes, of course it seemed like he was a bit luckier then he expected simply because he avoided Amelia's move without really knowing it was coming or the way Amelia would do it. But focusing on the important thing, as Pattaya began falling he pushed of the long "pole" with his legs on to a nearby "pole" and used it as a trampoline to launch himself towards Amelia's location. Pattaya had no idea whether Amelia was still in the same spot or even if he was going to hit her, but regardless he would launch an attack. Flying in, hopefully, the right direction Pattaya began throwing punches at insane speeds. His flurry looking like a gatling of punches as he went to finish this as well in typical Pattaya and One Piece style. "Muay Thai Ougi: Gatling!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 22, 2011)

*Twenty Years ago: *
Shayina came to a violent halt, sprawled out across the rubble strewn street. Suddenly there was a bright flash of light. She looked up and saw Archer offering his hand to her, his lips puckered up and glowing with energy."Have you ever been kissed at the speed of light?" he asked.  

As he leaned forward a voice spoke up. Archer turned his head and observed one of Raiva's underlings step forth to challenge him, the rookie pirate known as Chizu. Archer sighed. He really did hate all this fighting. "You seem like a laid back kind of guy. Why don't we go to the bar and have a few drinks, see what the women of this island have to offer?" 

Shayina seized upon the brief distraction and launched a kick straight into Archer's groin. Shock appeared on her face as the heel of her boot phased straight through his body. Archer feigned an intense look of pain and then winked at her. "You could've just said no." 

He expected her to respond with yet another kick. Instead the girl leaped away without warning, and in quite a hurry to boot.  Archer returned his gaze towards Chizu and watched with vague interest as the boy launched an incredibly potent wind attack in the shape of a massive funnel. The concussive wind blast engulfed him and the rest of the street like a tidal wave, causing massive devastation to the surrounding area. Chizu stood his ground at the edge of the destruction, his hair whipping about violently. He squinted his eyes as he tried to focus on any sign of movement from within the swirling cloud of dust and debris. Then he saw it, a bright flash of light. A purple lance of energy shot out of the smoke. Chizu swerved to the side, narrowly avoiding the beams path. He could feel the intense heat of the attack as it passed by, leaving a black scorch mark on his left arm. He noted the burn with casual disinterest and returned his focus onto the enemy. He couldn't let his guard down, not for a second, not against this man. 

"Peekaboo..."

Chizu spun around and was blinded by a brilliant flash of indigo energy. Archer's glowing left leg filled his vision as it slammed into his face. The man was fast, faster then anyone he had ever seen. It was all he could think of before he was sent flying like a ragdoll into a nearby building. Archer shook off the fine coat of dust that coated his hair and clothes, muttering something about how expensive dry cleaning was these days. He paused as he heard a rapid series of whistling sounds. He looked up and saw a hail of arrows descending from the sky, over a dozen in total.  "Hm?" 

Archer casually lifted up his right hand. The arrows stopped in midair, just a few feet from his face. "Anything made of metal is useless against me," he said. Then he noticed the miniature bombs strapped to the tips of each arrow. Archer frowned. 

"Aw c'mon now..." 

*BABOOM!*

The smoke quickly cleared, revealing a decapitated Archer standing at the bottom of a giant flaming crater that had once been the street. His neck exploded in a bright flash, and like magic his head and face reformed out of pure energy. The edges of his uniform were singed, but otherwise he appeared none the worse for wear. He could see Shayina in the distance, perched defiantly atop a crumbling tower, bow in hand. Once again Archer was reminded of how sad it was that such a beauty had to be wasted like this. 

Kurosaki appeared at the edge of the crater, ready to join the fray. "You guys are really giving it your all even though you have no chance against me. Hmm...I wonder why,"  Archer mused aloud. Then it dawned on him. Kurosaki grinned as he saw the understanding on Archer's face. He could sense Abel fighting Raiva even now. Archer really really wasn't worried about his younger brother, but he had a bad feeling about these pirates and would just as soon be done with them as soon as possible. Archer teleported behind Kurosaki and pressed his palm against the swordsman's back. 

"Divide and conquer huh? Looks like I'll have to get serious then," he said, before unleashing a massive wave of energy from his palm.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Oct 22, 2011)

*Sheryl Claire*
Not far from Gilfort Island...​
?Captain Sheryl! An island has been spotted to the south-east!? a boy donning a sailor?s attire said as he rushed to the bow where the captain of the ship, Sheryl Claire, stood humming lightly to herself with her eyes closed. She had a peaceful air about her, and for a moment the uniform-clad youth regretted disturbing her, as upon hearing the boy?s news, Sheryl fell silent. Suddenly, her eyes snapped open and she grinned widely as she spun on her heels to face her crew who had been lazing about the ship. Taking a deep breath, she yelled out to her crew.

?All right, boys, you heard the lad! We?re heading south-east! I don?t want to see a single pair of idle hands!? She shouted, with her right hand cupped next to her mouth to act as an improvised megaphone.

The crew cheered and everyone moved to their respective stations to get the ship moving toward the island. Sheryl saw them all getting worked up and rested her hand on her hip, giving a pleased sigh. The boy from earlier was still looking at her, and when she noticed this, she turned to him, smiling widely. 

?You?re awful young to be a pirate, don?t you think?? she asked. The boy was startled by the sudden question.

?I-I?m not too young! I?m already 13!" He declared crossly. 

?Whoa there, it was just a joke.? Sheryl laughed. ?You?re Harris? kid, right??

?My name?s Daniel! I?m gonna be the best pirate ever, my dad said so!? The boy stated proudly, his arms folded across his chest. Sheryl smiled at this, and crouched down near the boy, who blushed brightly at having their faces so close.

?The ?best pirate ever?, eh? I guess that makes us rivals, you and I!? She said, setting her hand on the boy?s head. ?Hey, you think you could do me a favor? I want you to go up to where your dad is and ask him if he can tell just what island it is that we?re sailing towards.? The boy nodded quickly, and Sheryl stood up, her hand still on young Daniel?s head.

?And call me Sherry; ?Captain Sheryl? just sounds weird coming from friends.? 

Daniel blushed once more at being called a friend, and ran off to where his dad stood, with Sheryl calmly following him. By the time that she made it to where Harris was sitting, Daniel had already finished asking him about the island, and was now excitedly telling his dad how pretty their captain was, not knowing that she was standing right behind him, grinning mischievously.

?Oho?? Being admired by my rival; I must really not be very intimidating.? Daniel froze when he heard Sheryl?s voice behind him. Laughing, she patted Daniel on the shoulder and walked up to Harris. ?What?ve you got for me??

?Miss Sherry, from what I can tell by this map, it looks like the island we?re currently headed toward is the one called Gilfort. I can?t be sure, since I?ve never done anything like this before, but that?s my best guess.? Harris was a rather frail man who had known Sheryl since she was just a girl. He wanted to come along with her on her journey, but as he was unfit for physical labor, she had him act as her temporary navigator. 

?Gilfort, huh? I wonder if there are any strong people there.?


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

*Shingo F. Stede - Phoenix Pirates
The Sky above the Grand Line​*
What the hell?!? WHAT THE HELL!!!! With his hands glued to the mast Shingo held on for dear life. He had no idea that going this fast was even possible. The pressure on his body and that of his crew mates was insane, something that probably all of them found fascinating and exciting, of course the most vocal one about it was Rose as always. Holding tight to the big chunk of wood and looking on as the _"Phoenix Dawn"_ kept climbing towards the moon with great speeds.

Eventually though something quite unexpected happened as the ship began slowing down after breaking through clouds. "Uh-oh." The one thought Shingo had was, "Oh fuck. We're about to fall down." Wherever the moon was if they were slowing down now, they couldn't possibly get there, and falling from several thousand meters high back to the sea would mean certain death. And sure enough the ships climb began slowing down, more and more, but as Shingo braced for a 10.000 meter fall he felt the ship hit water? Rose was going crazy, Hawkins and Dapper as well...

Shingo stood up, beaten up, but that didn't seem to matter much as he blinked around him. Were they dead and he just didn't get it? But why wasn't the Mermaid Princess here then? Maybe she was waiting somewhere for him... But before Shingo could start daydreaming about perverted stuff he was brought back to reality and looked at a giant sign, saying "*Welcome to the White Sea*" and indeed when he looked to the side of the ship the muscular boxer saw why the adjective _White_ was added. The Phoenix Pirates were sailing on a freaking cloud.

*ON A FREAKING CLOUD!!!!*​
Shingo was obviously confused like many of the crew members, as he looked around him. He was surprised by Rose's eagerness to try and meet Oda, which of course drew Shingo's attention. "I do too, I bet he has some sweet angels serving fruit to him or maybe it's a her~" If Oda was god, maybe he was sexy female god... Again getting carried away Shingo's ears picked up Hawkins saying that there was no heaven, and at that time Shingo's bubble burst anew.

"Damn you scientist!!!" He comically pointed at the blue haired devil fruit user but before he could yell at Hawkins more the hulking figure of Sandrei walked beside Shingo and commented on their new surroundings. "Swim, eh? Let's tie ropes to our bodies so we don't fall back to the... ummmm... regular sea?" Looking to his right and up at Sandrei's face Shingo smiled. Holly cow they were up in the sky right now? But that brought an even more important question that Ursla asked.

"Um not to interrupt your party. But what do we do next? This obviously isn't the moon." The attractive masseuse pointed out crossing her arms after adjusting her hair. If there were indeed people up here she couldn't afford not to look her best. It was a part of who she was...


----------



## Gaja (Oct 23, 2011)

*Lupino Chizu - The Black Storm Pirates
 ~ 20 Years Ago - Grand Line ~*​
Chizu was serious as he attacked Archer, causing great damage to the area around them all as he held his ground and watched for any movement. This was Vice Admiral Archer Armstrong they were talking about here. Luckily most of the town's people had run away from their homes as the news of Raiva reaching this island broke out. It was well known that you didn't want to be in the company of that man so most people ran, and those that stayed in the town could really only be described as being stupid and/or reckless. 

Pressing on in his vicious attack Chizu's eyes narrowed slightly as he saw some movement inside the funnel of wind and the color indigo. Instinctively he swayed his tall body to the right as a lance of energy went flying past him. And as he felt his left arm getting scorched Chizu looked on in disinterest as he prepared to return the favor to his opponent. Of course it hurt, but pain was something that he didn't pay much attention to, he ignored it. Spinning around Chizu remained focused as he wanted to launch another attack at Archer but was blinded by bright indigo light. Next thing he knew he broke through a wall and was flying backwards. Last thing he saw before that was Archers leg connecting with his face at blinding speeds.

Breaking through another wall the young martial artist turned pirate just guarded his face and stayed calm. It was the focus and the life style he lived up to this point that allowed him to stay so calm in such a situation, and react as quickly as he did, pointing his hands to the incoming wall. "*Flar.*" He spoke casually as he began expelling air out of his palms once again, but still continuing to break through buildings at crazy speeds. Luckily enveloping himself in to a "bubble" of air preserved his body from taking any substantial damage. Truly Archer Armstrong was a monster. This was what he came to the Grand Line for, finding out exactly what metal he was made of.

And as he eventually came to a stop Chizu stood up and walked back as explosions rocked the area they were fighting in. This town quickly turned in to a war zone, as Kurosaki too joined them and faced Archer, the two of them sizing each other up. They would have time to exchange words before Archer attacked with a brutal attack.

Moments later the young tattooed martial artist would appear walking out of the hole that Archer sent him through. Dusting of his red kimono and adjusting the black belt he wore around his waist as his eyes focused on the opponent. Of course he would update his wardrobe in the future, but right now his focus was fully on Archer. Thinking back to the Marines' words Chizu dashed forward with great speed as Archer unleashed an extremely powerful attack on Kurosaki. _You seem like a laid back kind of guy. Why don't we go to the bar and have a few drinks, see what the women of this island have to offer?_"

"*Thank you for the invitation back then. Maybe in the future when I'm not underage we'll drink some sake and I get to meet some female Marines.*" The fan in his right hand was spinning like crazy, accumulating a massive amount of wind energy as Chizu pushed his palm closer towards Archer's body. "*Ragaza.*" He declared as he unleashed another extremely powerful attack towards Archer's body. It wasn't that he was trying to help Kurosaki or anything, he simply fought Archer, and if that somehow helped the blond swordsman then that was what it did. Chizu simply wanted to blast this guy properly. Though to effectively do that he would need another weapon in his arsenal. Haki...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain /Arms Master Vs Swords Master; Cipher Pirates]​*​
Red lights bathed the city as the streets are bathed in their rotating red glow. It seemed that their destination was the center of the city where the control tower was located, seemed that Kent opted to try and stop the destruction of this city then escape. Kent had taken Orlando from him earlier when they first started to move, Tobias guessed it was to lighten his load and the Captain taking responsibility for the young man, not that it much mattered to Tobias. It gave him a chance to scan the city and possibly pinpoint the source of the explosions if they had to find cover if the worst case scenario came to pass. But as he pushed his senses to the limits in scanning the city as they walked he got a severe throbbing headache which hampered his vision with a white static. A low grunt escapes his lips as he pulled a hand to his head his gunmetal gray eyes faded a bit, and his pace slowed just a step. Not enough to garner attention from the people around him, just enough for him to readjust to the situation. _ ?Even with my added strength, can you not understand what is going on her Tobias Kain??_ that vile voice surfaced, the one that forced Tobias into submission earlier. The young pirate gritted his razor sharp teeth bringing them to bear on his lower lip. 

_ ?Thought you were a fucking figment of my imagination.?_ Tobias growled mentally, a stream of blood oozing form the cuts in his lips. _ ?No Tobias, I?ve always been here watching from the shadows as you grew. As you laughed and as you succeeded. And yes boy. Even through your failures. This is what you?re doing right now.?[/b] the sinister voice laughed with a booming cackle. Tobias smacked his lips with anger, first this being had the gall to ?enslave? Tobias and now he was pointing a finger at his short comings.  ?If you?re so great with this power I have, why don?t you explain to me what is going on here?? Tobias rebuttals angrily while pulling his arms across his chest. He never expected he would miss those other two voices, Raven and Jackal this much.  ?Heh hahahaha. Why would I do that boy? You are simply overlooking the obvious. Instead of focusing on the immediate. Why not try and look at the whole picture?? the voice cackled with delight at Tobias? frustrations.  ?What in the green hell are you going??? Tobias pauses as the large tower in the center of the city becomes visible. The static he was getting wasn?t his inability to sense the source of the detonation, it was the city itself. 

A low gulp escapes the young Pirate?s throat as sweat formed on his brow, just how massive was this going to be? Using the metal and material of the city itself along with the better control that this malevolent being offered Tobias pushed his senses to the breaking point, larger droplets of sweat formed on the young Pirate?s head, but the effort was soon worth it and the static that seemed to block Tobias slowly cleared as he got a larger view of the entire city, he could clearly see the streets, the power conduits and yes even where the explosions would originate. A slight gasp escapes his lips, the entire city was glowing a hot red, when that man stated he was going to detonate the city itself, he wasn?t lying. The entirety of the city was rigged to blow.  ?Shit.? he states lowly as the group comes to a stop, cutting his glance around he knew it best not to say a thing, besides the way Kent had lead them here, he was already sure that he knew the gravity of the situation and leaving the city was impossible, giving the scope and complexity of it all. They wouldn?t be able to escape the explosion in the time allotted anyway, which meant they had to win here or at least get to the tower which may have some sort of bunker they could ride the explosion out with. 



Nicodemus said:



*Cipher Pirates - Past and Present*

Still focused on his conversation with Ben "Slasher", Kent didn't see Tobias waking up, and didn't realize the shipwright was no longer unconscious until he spoke. 

 ?Not to state the obvious Captain, but I suggest we make haste.?

Kent nodded slightly, and turned away from Tobias when he heard Nereus groan. The doctor rolled up to his knees and promptly hurled all over the ruined sidewalk - and Kent couldn't help but notice that what came out of his mouth was flecked with blood. 

"That was....not enjoyable," Nereus muttered, getting slowly to his feet. "I much prefer fighting human opponents."

"Can you walk?" Kent asked, walking up to Orland and slinging the still unconscious boy over one shoulder. 

"Well enough. I might not be in the best condition to fight, but if I must..."

"It'll have to do," Kent said, picking up Alexis (who was also unconscious) and putting her over the other shoulder. "We have to go. Ben is serious when he says that he'll detonate the place."

"You know, you never mentioned that you two had met before." Nereus said as they walked, "This seems a tad personal to be a pride thing."

Kent sighed, but didn't slow down. "Because of Ben," he said, "I hold the marine record for the single most spectacular defeat in the history of the corps, or at least something close to it. By the time I attacked he had already been fighting two Buster Call class warships, the Pride of Armstrong and Iron Sky. The commanders of the ships had been killed in action, and I took control both, including my own, the Marine Horizon." Kent grimaced slightly. "The Slashers were cornered, bloody, and only a move away from being finally beaten. But because of my decisions, Ben was able to destroy both Pride of Armstrong and Iron Sky, and cripple Marine Horizon. We had no choice to land, where we still outnumbered the enemy four to one...but I made more bad choices, and we lost. Horribly. Ben personally destroyed some of my best troops and nearly killed me. He's like a killing machine when he gets going, there's just no slowing him down." 

"I suppose I should take that as a compliment."

The Ciphers looked up, and there he was. Ben Slasher, two wicked katana strapped to his back, stood in an opening in the tower that now stretched high above them. Flanking him were his three Lieutenants - a pink haired Samurai, a young boy with a giant axe, and a man in cowboy garb, smoking a cigarette. They glared down at the Ciphers with thinly veiled hatred, their hands twitching towards their weapons.

Ben, by comparison, seemed relaxed. He wore a huge red and gold coat with no shirt on, and his left eye was missing, a huge glob of scars in it's place. His hair was long and blonde and flowed freely in the wind, and his face was twisted up into a humorless smile.

"Now," he said, unsheathing one katana, "Let the games commence."

And then everyone started to move.
		
Click to expand...


Tobias? eyes the woman at Ben?s side, she was a swords woman and the air she gave off told him that she was especially dangerous. A slight tingle crawled up his spine and his tongue rubbed across his teeth. For some reason he wanted to test his mettle against her. Be it his latent desire to be the best with weaponry or just the arrogance that voice brought with it. Or prehaphs it was even Jackal trying to bleed his personality back into Tobias? being. Whatever the case the boy could taste the battle that would come from the woman, though it seemed that she was more fixated on the Captain. However, Orlando not wanting to be the weakest link voiced off first challenging the young boy with the ax to a fight, the kid had guts. Tobias could admit that, but picking fights could get one in trouble.  ?Well, why not and see how much trouble you can get us into boy? Why not challenge her to a fight. Better be fast though.? that damned voice laughs. Tobias just pushes the sarcasm to the back of his mind, sure why not. But as he went to open his mouth, the killer intent of the woman flared and she fired off the tower, hand on the handle of her weapon, she meant to take Kent?s head. Not that Tobias would allow such a bold action. 

Pushing off a blade that he formed on the bottom of his feet Tobias rockets to intercept, though he knew that Kent didn?t need his help. It was just the principle of the matter; the two Captains should face off against one another. The sound of steel on steel is heard as Tobias clashes with the dishonored Samurai, another two clashes are heard before the two separate and dart in opposite directions. Tobias lands close to Kent, both hands buried deeply into his pockets while the woman landed closer to the tower. ?You dare interfere with me boy?? she asks blatantly, her hand still resting on her already re-sheathed sword, Tobias? eyes narrow, when did she? But it didn?t matter.  ?Why don?t you play with me, the Captain doesn?t need to waste his time with one that is so much weaker than he.? Tobias states taking a pot shot at her pride, which seemed to work as further anger crossed her face. ?Those words will bury you in this city.? She states firmly.  ?And that arrogance will betray you.? Tobias replies cynically as he drew a line with his foot, his grin daring her to cross it._


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Bells and Bullets, And his Name is Paulsgrave]​*​

Heavy footsteps echoe down a lonely back alley in the small port city of ??. A strange song lofted in the air as it followed the heavy footed person, his long shadow creeping across the walls as he strolled along as if the world didn?t matter. 
 ?♫ I invite you to a world where there is no such thing as time~ and every creature lends itself to change you state of mind~♪? his words travel with each step,  ?♪And the girl that chased the rabbit, drank the wine and took the pill has locked herself in limbo to see how it truly feels~ to stand outside your virtue, no one can hurt you. Or so they say~~♫? he sings as he strolls. His words catch the attention of a lone beggar who sat bay a large trash receptacle. ?Please kind sir or ma?am could you spare a coin or two?? the man asks, his voice cracked and faded. His lifeless dead eyes look over the ground trying to gauge where the singing was coming from. The man pauses in his stroll, his heavy step grinding across the alleyway, as the singing stopped.  ?A coin you say, hehaha.? the man asks in a nonchalant manner the laughter in his voice telling the man he had no time to doddle with a poor homeless man. ?Yes sir, if you would be so kind.?

?Hehahahaha? the laugh echoed down the alley for a moment, and then the sound of walking can be heard again. But it wasn?t followed by singing. The beggar could feel the man now standing over him and he flinches fearing that he would be beaten again.  ?Kindness is beside the point, everything is fate. And. If you?re willing to play a small game, I?m willing to share coin.? he states, a worrisome tone about his voice. A cold sweat forms on the beggar?s brow. ?What sort of game?? the beggar asks, hoping to not actually get an answer.  ?A simple game of chance, a toss of the old coin. You win, you get it.? the man states, as a large grin slides across his features. Though the blind beggar couldn?t see it. ?And if I lose?? the beggar asks, the worry now more apparent in his voice.  ?Lets not get into that now, it would be a bother, sides. What have you to lose further?? the man asks as he squats down closer to the man. He was right, what did he truly have to lose? ?S.sure.? he replies wanting the stench of the man?s breath to leave him.  ?Heads or tails old man?? is asked as the sound of the coin echoes as it is flipped into the air.

The question was sudden, so sudden in fact the man almost didn?t get to answer, ?H. heads sir!? he shouts as the sound of coin hitting the ground can be heard echoing out. ?Heh? a short laugh can be heard escaping the man?s throat as the coin rattled to a stop. ?Yes?? the beggar asks in concern.  ?Seems that fate smiles upon you today, try not to spend it all in one place.? the man replies as the beggar feels his hand being grabbed. The smooth surface of several coins being placed there can be felt before the man is off and gone again. His heavy feet sounding off the lonely stone as the realization of what was handed to the beggar sets in, gold coins, the weight was no lie. ?Thank you!? he shouts, but the man is already off in the distance. That song being sung again. 

 ?♫Sometimes the curiosity can kill the soul but leave the pain and every ounce of innocence is left inside her-brain~♪♪? the strange song continues as he walked along.  ?♪♪And through the looking glass we can see she?s painfully retuned, but now off with her head I fear is everyone?s con-cern♫? the words flow catching the attention of some very unscrupulous people.  ?♫You see there is no real ending, it?s only the beginning~ Come out and play!♫? he sings aloud, but before he could even get into the course he is interrupted a second time.

?Play huh?? the thug states with a grin as his hand wraps around the singing man?s throat. With a hard push he is slammed against the near wall. The sound of stone grinding across stone can be heard as his weight shifts under the pin. ?Yeah, we?ll play, right boys?? the thug asks the group of hooligans behind him. ?Yeah boss, you tell him good!? they reply in unison. A grin cuts across the man?s lips. ?See, this is our alleyway. And you?re a new face ?round here. That means that the game we?re about to play is. You pay up you?re living tax or die. Savy?? the man asks as he pushes on the man?s throat.  ?You know, you have a very feminine chin.? the man replies. An equally large grin hanging about his features that once hung about the bandit?s face. ?What did you say?? the man asks, his eyes narrowing in anger.  ?I wonder what you?d look like as a girl?? is the strange reply that is given. ?Wha?? the question is halted as the bandit feels something come to rest against his crotch. A single shot echoes off and the bandit grabs himself as he falls to his knees. ?K? kiss him!? he stutters as be begins to bleed profusely. ?What boss?? the thugs asks in unison at the strange order.  ?Allow me, see shock is setting in, he probably means kill.? the man replies with a laugh that pisses off the rest of the bandits. 

?Get him!? one shouts as they all charge in, daggers and knives drawn. The long barreled revolver that shot their leader is brought into the light as another is pulled into view, though the man didn?t bother to fire the first shot as he went to simply block each strike that was offered and counter with the butt of the gun or a simple pistol whip. Teeth and blood flew and soon the gang was all lying in lumps across the alleyway. ?W? why? Wh.. who are you?? their leader asks as he felt his life leaving him. The man simply grins as he kneels down; wrapping an arm around the man?s neck he offers a quite grin.  ?Why?? he asks simply.  ?I like to see things in motion. As you have to admit that watching a windmill in motion is a lot more fun than one that isn?t. As far as who.? the man states as he flushes the barrels of one of his guns against the man?s head. That is when the bandit sees the large grave marker strapped to the man?s back. His eyes widen as a single shot quickly ends his life. 

* Paulsgrave Williams
Infamous Ghost of Louge Town?s Point Square
Wanted Criminal and ?Specter?*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Doc Whiskey, Land Ho! In a Whirlpool?! WTF!!]​*
> Doc dropped the plate of food that he held as they were given the order, the sensation of living finally taking over his core. Biting down with determination Khan rejoices. * ?It?s about time you slouch, Save ME!?* he shouts somehow mustering real tears from its carved eyes. Doc just rolled his eyes, he still wasn?t sure how Khan did all that, but at this juncture it mattered little. There was a chance that they were going to live and make it out of this. So instinct kicked in as he along with other members of the crew ran toward the Anchor controls. But the force of the spin they were in seemingly locked the release into place and as they pulled even with all their might it refuse to budge in the least. _ ?Shit?_ Doc thinks as he pulled his arms back.  ?Stand clear, I got to take some greater measures then this.? Doc announces his voice darker and sterner then they were used too. Then acting with speed that didn?t befit a man that appeared to be his age he dashes toward the side of the ship where the anchor was held.  ?Apologies Joseph, I know how much you love this ship.? Doc states as he flips a cartwheel and jumps high into the air.
> 
> * ?I?mma gonna die!?* Khan shouts as they clear the railing and start to fly over the side of the ship.  ?Quite Khan.? Doc states pulling his hands toward his sash, reaching under it his hands lock onto his claws. Sliding them out as he rolls into a spin and slides them over his toes through his flip flops.  ?Predator Technique, Double Raptor Kick!? he states lashing out with two powerful clawed kicks. The first shatters the wood around the anchor while the second broke the locking mechanism. The ship then tilts away from Doc as the current increases allowing him to land as the anchor began to dislodge.  ?Old man secret technique, Hammock Catapult!? he shouts pulling a hammock taught that somehow was cradling the large iron slab of metal.  ?Anchor cannonball!? he shouts releasing his grip. Like an arrow it flies as the island comes into view again.
> .



"ARGH!!! MY SHIP YOU BASTARD!!!!" Joseph shouts at Doc Whiskey while hanging over the edge of the ship on a rope. "I'll get you for that!" He grumbled, but the ship had managed to be pulled out of the whirlpool and into the air. "YOU WERE GOING TO CRASH IT INTO THE ISLAND ANYWAYS!" Arashi shouts. "Yeah so... totally cool with me doing that." Joseph said with a matte of fact tone. "Anyways! The island is coming up! Everyone prepare yourselves!" Joseph released his grip on the rope and flew out into the air. "OI! WHAT ARE YOU DOING!?" The crew shouts.

"ROPE WEB!" A massive amount of rope shot from Joseph's hand, forming and knotting together until they crated a web large enough to hold the ship. "And how are you going to attach it!?" The crew wonder. "Like this!" Joseph fires a rope with a hook down at the island. "OI! JOSEPH!?" The crew shout, but Joseph vanishes as he quickly pulls himself down ward. 

"Now to attach the ropes to the highest peaks!" Joseph looks around and quickly leaps into action, grabbing one corner of the rope web and attaching it to a church, another corner attached to a large mansion, another attached to a four story, what appeared to be a mall,  "Alright! We can land!"


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 23, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> *Later- Rex, Ral and Alex set off, leaving the others behind...*
> 
> "Geez... how come we get stuck with guard duty!?" Kaidou shouts, grumbling to himself. "Stupid freakin..." the ships gunner kicks the ground a bit. "The water seems odd..." Kimchi leans down and peers into the ocean. "It's... calm... really calm... it doesn't feel right." Kaidou nods. "Yeah, the air is still too... I don't like this." "Oh really?" Midori pops over the side of the ship and looks down at the two "guards" "Well here's a question for you boys... Why are we sticking around here?" Midori smirks, Kaidou and Kimchi just shake their heads. "Captains orders."
> 
> "So?" Suddenly, Midori falls from the ship and lands before the two guards. "Why don't we just follow behind them? What's the worst that can happen.... Or, are you boys afraid of the mean old graveyard?" Midori motioned for Tommy and the others to follow her. "Come on then, if we're going to be stuck on an island we may as well be trapped together with the entire crew. Don't you all think?"



Tommy watched Midori as she leaped off the ship and onto the ground, and he let out a sigh as he scratched his head, ?_This woman is going to become troublesome already I can tell._? Tommy thought to himself, before he jumped off the ship down to the ground behind Midori, ?You're not leaving me with much choice except to go along with you then.? Tommy looked up to see if any of the others would be coming along, and surely enough with the exception of Shaw and Tiana the group began to set off into the island, although it wouldn't be long before Tiana ended up joining them. Tommy could hear, no he could FEEL the howling voice of death through the wind on this island, however Midori was intent on finding the other crew members, and no one on the damn ship would be stopping her any time soon.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy watched Midori as she leaped off the ship and onto the ground, and he let out a sigh as he scratched his head, ?_This woman is going to become troublesome already I can tell._? Tommy thought to himself, before he jumped off the ship down to the ground behind Midori, ?You're not leaving me with much choice except to go along with you then.? Tommy looked up to see if any of the others would be coming along, and surely enough with the exception of Shaw and Tiana the group began to set off into the island, although it wouldn't be long before Tiana ended up joining them. Tommy could hear, no he could FEEL the howling voice of death through the wind on this island, however Midori was intent on finding the other crew members, and no one on the damn ship would be stopping her any time soon.



Shaw and a reluctant Tiana slowly got the ship secure before catching up to Tommy, Midori and the others. Shaw walked behind Tiana the entire time, making sure nothing happened. He was not sure what it was, but Tiana somewhat reminded him of Mari, so letting something happen to her was not going to happen.

*"So guys, how long have you all been with the crew?" *he started, trying to start a conversation with the more uptight members of the crew. Ral, Rex and Alex was a rowdy bunch, and Tiana was a shy, yet nice girl to talk to. The others seemed to keep in their own world, not talking unless they had to.

*"And am I the only one to be kidnapped completely against my will?"* he added, trying to lighten the mood.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Shaw and a reluctant Tiana slowly got the ship secure before catching up to Tommy, Midori and the others. Shaw walked behind Tiana the entire time, making sure nothing happened. He was not sure what it was, but Tiana somewhat reminded him of Mari, so letting something happen to her was not going to happen.
> 
> *"So guys, how long have you all been with the crew?" *he started, trying to start a conversation with the more uptight members of the crew. Ral, Rex and Alex was a rowdy bunch, and Tiana was a shy, yet nice girl to talk to. The others seemed to keep in their own world, not talking unless they had to.
> 
> *"And am I the only one to be kidnapped completely against my will?"* he added, trying to lighten the mood.



"I've been with the crew a while now... and no, you're not the only one to be kidnapped. The musician we used to have was kidnapped along with me... But i can tell you this, there were a few others here before you guys. They've come and gone, leaving the crew freely... it's a shame really..." Kaidou had shown an attachment to the crew that he never showed before... though he wouldn't admit to that. "I've been with them for a little bit." Kimchi spoke, giving a little smile. "Rex promised to take me to fishman island!" 

Kaidou just shook his head. "Rex will promise you the world and seems like the kind of man who will deliver it... He's the kind of man that can't help but make a wild promise." Midori smirked as the two crew members spoke. "Then, maybe he can promise me something." Midori unfolded an umbrella and looked up into the sky. Clouds seemed to block out the sun, giving the entire island a dark and musty feel. The trees were completely bare, not a sign of life for miles. 

"I wonder where Rex and the others are...." 

Rex/Alex/Ral-

"It seems we picked the right island." Rex comments, the three men find themselves surrounded by an army of pirates. Each of them wearing a black cloak with a gold axe emblem sewn into it. "We have intruders on the island! Have you come here to take the captains treasure!?" They shout. "Treasure......" Rex's eyes began to shine, along with Ral's. "Damn it... Now i'll never get them off this island..." Alex sighed, unsheathing his incredibly heavy Katana. "Well, it seems there is nothing else we can do." Rex nods. "Indeed, Let's find out where this treasure is!"


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 23, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Ben was fast.

That was his gimmick, his thing. Ben was one of the fastest men Kent had ever met - certainly the fastest one he himself had fought. While Gyatso might have outclassed the Slasher Captain in overall strength, he couldn't hold a candle to Ben's sheer speed.

The blow was struck before Kent had the chance to react. He felt a sharp pain across his chest and grunted, clutching his hand to where the pain was. He could hear Ben come to a rest behind him and twisted his head around with a frustrated growl.

Ben was as nonchalant as could be, standing and holding his one katana towards Kent with a lazy confidence. Kent's blood dripped slowly from the end of the grey blade, and Ben smiled slightly. "Looks like this isn't going to be much different from last time, eh Kent?" He asked.

"Wrong," Kent said. He channeled lightning through the palm he had pressed to his injury, and pain shot through him as the heat cauterized his wound. 

"New tricks?" Ben said, his smile widening ever so slightly. I didn't expect that. But you still haven't used that pretty little light show you used last time."

Kent didn't respond. His entire body cackled with electrical power, and he released it in one massive burst. It streaked towards Ben with incredible speed, but the captain simply dodged away, moving towards Kent again, one katana raised to strike a killing blow.

But Kent was ready for him this time. He caught Ben's wrist mid-swing and threw the Slasher down the street, where he tumbled into one of the empty buildings.

"Soru!"

_That_ was a trick he hadn't had last time. In fact, he had begun learning Rokushiki mainly because of Ben - he had been so outclassed when they last fought that he needed something to make up for Ben's enormous advantage in speed.

Kent blurred forward, fist full of lightning, but by the time he reached Ben the captain was ready for him. He deflected Kent's swing and stabbed out with his katana, barely missing Kent's leg. Kent pulled his other leg back and brought it forward with a savage intensity. "Rankyaku."

To his amazement, he missed. Ben seemed to teleport away fro the attack - one moment he was there, inches away from being hit in the face by a point blank Rankyaku, and the next moment he was twenty feet away, slowly drawing his second katana.

"It seems you've grown up little Kent," Ben said. He was no longer smiling - he was deadly serious now. "I think I've underestimated you." He moved again, and it was all Kent could do to throw himself out of the way. Though he avoided the physical blades, the wind generated by the dual slash cut across his stomach and threw him down the street.

He rolled up to his feet and pressed both his hands out in Ben's general direction. "Dual Volt Blast!"

Twin bolts of electricity shot from his palms, but Ben was already gone. He materialized behind Kent, slashing twice at the Cipher captain's exposed back. Kent took one slash but turned away from the second, punching Ben in the face with another burst of lightning. "Volt Paralyzer!" 

Ben's muscles involuntarily locked as Kent pumped his body full of electricity, blocking the signals from the brain to the body. Kent took advantage of the temporary opening at hit Ben twice more, but the captain recovered quicker than Kent had anticipated and smacked the flat side of his blade across Kent's face.

Kent tried to react, but Ben was even faster now. Ben was a blur, spinning and whipping his blades around Kent's body, slashing away at his defenses with quick, light cuts. Kent was forced back, his every attempt to stop the assault foiled by Ben's speed. Every time he tried to block one katana, the other came at him faster than he could react, blindsiding him completely. 

This was not looking good for him. Ben was simply too fast. He had to find a way to even the odds...

Now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

From the very moment they left the ship and the rest of the crew behind, Ral knew that they were heading to a fantastic adventure, and he was right. It wasn?t long before him together with the captain and the first mate of the Green Cloak Pirates could get surrounded by an army of pirates. Ral looked with a smile in his face as the three men were being surrounded, if there was so much pirates there, it meant that something really cool was hidden deep in the island."Yeah, it becomes funnier to be here each minute"

Looking carefully at the men, he noticed the black cloak and the emblem but whatever he could think about such stuff was interrupted when the word "treasure" went inside his ears and the only thing he was able to do was to get excited making that already known expression of his and this time being accompanied by Rex.

"Indeed, Let's find out where this treasure is!" the captain said, Ral just thundered his knuckles with that big grin of his in his face"Let?s do it!!"he shouted, the pirates seeing that the three guys would not step back dashed in to attack them. The first person that got near enough of Ral was sent flying many meters, the reason? a fist in his face"take that....Now, who?s next!!".


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 23, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> From the very moment they left the ship and the rest of the crew behind, Ral knew that they were heading to a fantastic adventure, and he was right. It wasn?t long before him together with the captain and the first mate of the Green Cloak Pirates could get surrounded by an army of pirates. Ral looked with a smile in his face as the three men were being surrounded, if there was so much pirates there, it meant that something really cool was hidden deep in the island."Yeah, it becomes funnier to be here each minute"
> 
> ...



"I've only ever used this on powerful guys, let's see what it does to fodder!" Rex pulls his fist back. "Abyss Strike!" With each level of the strike, Rex's power increases, but he has decided to remove the limiters he original placed on himself, to not hold back and release the full power of his punch. The first man to come near him was met with a powerful punch to the chest, sending him flying through the army like a ragdoll, knocking men over in droves. 

"If you're going to do that, then i am left with no choice Rex... I'll give them the 720 pound slash..." Alex pulls his Katana back over his head and slashes downward, releasing a powerful flying crescent strike that cuts through the ground and knocks away anything in it's path. "This is not a cutting strike." He comments, "This attack, releases the weight of my blade!" Swinging once more, Alex lets loose a horizontal slash knocking away even more opponents. "This is way to easy!" Rex laughs, sending another opponent flying.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> *Cipher Pirates*
> 
> Ben was fast.
> 
> ...



Orland was not afraid. Well, at least not until Trevor suddenly appeared behind him leaning on him before he could react. "Wanna play?" Trevor said in a childlike manner slapping Orland across the face with his hand, sending him down to the ground. "Oh my, don't tell me that weak little stroke of affection actually hurt you?" he laughed, holding his axe loosly with his right hand. "Too easy~" he said merrily. Lifting up his axe in order to administer the final blow.

Orland spit some blood. He was in a horrible condition after the brick trap, his head was bloody and if one could see his body, they would see black blue and purple all over from the bricks hitting and cracking his ribs and banging him up to a pulp. But he smiled and grinned, giving Trevor the finger again. 

"Orland is the name, you better remember it, cause it will be the last thing you will remember." he said, and his expression turned serious. The air around him become darker almost, and Trevor coud swear that he felt that the air also grew colder. "You see, I have been a weakling sucking up to everybody, stealing food to live to the next day. I have been shot by marines, I have been beaten by thugs. I have bled all my blood out more times then I can remember. Do you really think you can do worse?" his voice grew stronger as he spoke. "DO YOU REALLY BELIVE THAT I WILL LET YOU LAY ONE HAND ON ME? I WILL DESTROY YOU!" he screamed out from the top of his lungs.

Trevor was flabergasted by the guts this kid showed, but he was born a pirate, and was mostly desentitized, making it take only a moment before he started to attack. "Don't fuck with me! You are nothing but a weak little kid! When I am done with you, I wi-" he was cut of mid senteence by a fist connecting to his face.

"First rule of fighing, never let your enemy get into your head." Orland said with a smile. Then he took out his headphones. "Second rule of fighting. Never let your enemy do as he wish." he said, putting the headphones on, starting a track.












As the music started, he felt his body almost move on its own. Trevor had enough of Orland, and started his assult. The axe was swung towards Orlands  torso meaning to cut him in half. Then, just as the axe seemed to connect. Orland spun around, landing in the pose you can see the main character in serenity is in at the cover.

Then a kick with a backflip followed, knocking Trevor back and making his already bloody nose even bloodier. When he looked back at Orland, he could see a smug smile plastered over his face. "What? That all you got?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Oct 23, 2011)

*[Tobias Kain/Cipher Vs Slsher; Bushido Vs Trace Chaos]​*​
 Her deep blue eyes could beguile even the wiliest of opponents and now Tobias was on the receiving end of her steely gaze. If one were to allow their guard to drop, her frail appearance would surly lead to a quick painless demise. Taking a deep breath as she lifted her hand to her face, she washes all the frustration that Tobias had caused away, effectively neutralizing his efforts to get under her skin. ?Go into battle expecting to die and you shall surely live, but go into battle hoping to live and you will surely die.? She states as her frail fingers wrapped around the brim of her conical straw hat. Tobias tilts his head slightly to the side.  ?Come again? Or are you just wanting to speak in riddles girly?? Tobias asks while moving his hands behind his back. ?Riddles? No. I speak of Bushido and the honor of my discipline.? she simply replies removing the hat. Her long beautiful white hair falls from under it as she tosses it aside. ?My name is Freya. Not girly, and I hereby formally challenge you pirate.? She adds with a cold bite, those steely blue eyes now firmly locked on Tobias as he moves side to side.  ?Discipline and honor, I see you as a pirate, why speak of such silly notions? And if we?re going by names Freya, I?m Tobias Kain.? Tobias replies taunting her way of life trying to incite rage. 

Again Freya just breaths deeply as she places a hand on her blade. ?Very well Tobias Kain, but I will not allow you to anger me a second time, this will be to the death.? She states firmly the slow hum of her pulling her blade from its sheath singing as she spoke.  ?Tobi-Kun! Don?t be fooled, she may seem normal.?,* ?But her eyes tell a different story. Scratch just below the surface boy and I?m sure we?ll see the real Freya.?* Raven and Jackal states in unison.  ?I thought you two were gone, glad to see you?ve returned.? Tobias states a grin sliding across his face. ?Who are you speaking to?? Freya asks, her eyes cutting form side to side, a paranoid grin cutting across her face. ?So they?ve sent you after me? Hehahahaha So you the latest assassin are you?? she asks breaking into a fit of laughter as she pulled her free hand to her face as she chuckled nigh uncontrollably.  ?Told you she was nutty Tobi-Kun!?  Raven states with a chipper tone, and it was true Tobias could only raise an eyebrow as the young woman before him laughed uncontrollably. ?Hehehehehe, I won?t give you the chance!? she screams, ?Way of the bushido No.1 Splitting Crow!? she yells as she charges in.  ?Shit.? Tobias grunts as he starts to backpedal, this girl was quick. 

No sooner than that thought had crossed his mind Freya leaped into the air and brings her katana down as she fell toward him.  ?Chaos Style, Spinning Daggers!? Tobias grunts as two long daggers form in his hand as he spun away. Steel meets steel as Freya bears down on the young pirate.

~Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting, Ting~​
Freya was quick and furious as she landed, ?Way of the whirling Bushido Blossom Dance!? Freya shouts as she rained the blows down. It was everything Tobias could do to keep the blade from connecting, much less fight back. _ ?Well this isn?t going anywhere and fast?_ Tobias thinks as a growl escaped his lips. * ?Better figure something out boy, I?d hate to pick your carcass up off the ground.?* Jackal states drolly. Biting his lip Tobias largely ignores the Bowie, but he couldn?t help but think it was correct in it?s off given concern.  Each blow the woman fired down seemed like it was powered by a jackhammer forcing the weapon form Tobias, lucky for him he had an unlimited number of blades he could call forth. _ ?There!?_ Tobias thinks as three more of his daggers shatter across the street.  ?Chaos Style, Counter Wings!? Tobias yells as Freya pauses ever so slightly to catch a breath. Her eyes cut swiftly as two blades angle up and cut past her own sword. The two daggers cut out and trace a large arc around the two as Freya pulls back just narrowly avoiding their tips. 

With two solid bounds she creates distance between she and Tobias. ?Just how many toys do you have boy?? she asks pulling her sword up next to her face taking a defensive stance.  ?Toys? Oh. You mean these?? Tobias asks pulling a dagger up and spinning it between his fingers. ?Yes.? Freya bites angrily only allowing a low chuckle to escape her lips.  ?See. That is an interesting story actually.? Tobias replies, flashing his shark like teeth with a grin. Crossing both arms over his chest he holds the daggers as if they were larger weapons, which brings a curious look from the former samurai.  ?See, I?m a trace man, and I can make as many of these ?toys? as I want, and not just these daggers. I can make these too.? Tobias states that grin falling. With a flash the daggers widen and grow longer into his black and white scimitars.  ?I am the bone of my sword. Steel is my body and fire is my blood.? Tobias chants all the while he lowers the weapons. Every foot or so the scimitars seem to replicate and float in place until the ones in Tobias? hands tap off the ground. ?What trickery is this?? Freya asks sharply taking a step back. ?Trace Man, you?re an ability user.? She states putting the two together. Tobias can only grin. 

 ?Chaos Style, Blade Cyclone!? is yelled as Tobias fires his hands around and forward eight times. Spiraling end over end the blades he created targets in on Freya like deadly butterflies. ?Way of the Bushido No.31 Hells Offering!? she yells. Her sword traces from her and darts around in several angles tracing out the sign of the Rat. A yellow energy seems to flash and the scimitars shatter and fall to pieces. ?I?m the strongest? hehehehehe.. in my village. Ranged attacks have no meaning to me.? She states as she moves with a blur of that yellow energy that had flashed when she traced the sign of the rat.  ?Gah?? Tobias grunts, slamming off the ground he rolls and to a knee and brings a hand to he left shoulder clutching a wound as it bled.  ?That is a nifty trick.? Tobias growls pulling himself to his feet as he does. ?My bushido is stronger than you weak tactics and abilities. This city will be your burial ground.? Freya states firmly pulling her sword back to that defensive two handed stance close to her face.  ?Is that so? Well, let?s see if that be the true case.? Tobias states firmly. Pulling his hand from his wound he clenched both into fist and stacked them atop the other. Pulling back he falls into a mirrored stance Freya had. ?What do you think you?re doing? Mocking me will do nothing.? Freya growls.  ?I?m a Trace-man, do you think making those weapons are my only talents?? Tobias asks as a white line fires from his clenched hands. In the next moments a Katana traces into being that mirrored Freya?s. 

*[Doc Whiskey; To the Island at the Bottom of the Sea]​*
A large sweat drop appeared on Doc?s head. Joseph was now hanging on the side of the ship with him and shouting something toward him. But the roar of the giant whirlpool was drowning out everything he was shouting at him. * ?He looks mad Doc.?* Khan states cutting its carved eyes back toward his owner.  ?Well, thanks for stating the obvious Khan, did you have help with that observation. Or did you use a life line and poll the audience?? Doc asks sucking on his lower lip. * ?Well, you don?t have to be so rude about it.?* Khan states with a hump. * ?You know if I had arms they?d be crossed over a chest I don?t even have.?* Khan adds with a sarcastic tone as Whiskey made his way back toward the ship?s deck as Joseph made a large rope net that was just big enough to hold the entire ship. 

* ?What do you think he is going to do with all that rope??* Khan asks as it watched Joseph work his magic.  ?Dunno? Want to use you fifty/fifty life line or how about call a friend?? Doc asks pulling out an AT&T phone. * ?You know AT&T has lousy serves in this ar? hey wait a minute what the hell is that thing??* Khan asks sweat beading on the back of his carved head.  ?What thing?? Doc simply replies now holding the plate of Salmon and Clam Chowder he had earlier. * ?Didn?t you throw that away??* Khan asks as the randomness of this whole situation was lost on him.  ?We?re at sea Khan, why would I be so foolish as to waste food?? Doc asks with a highly annoyed tone. * ?Never Mind.?* Khan replies as Joseph vanishes to the island below. 

~One Saved Ship Later ~

 ?Good Job Captain! You get a double helping of tonight?s meal!? Doc states as he now lounged in a hammock strung between the mast of the ship and the top of the four story tall mall.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 24, 2011)

Chaos Theory said:


> *[Doc Whiskey; To the Island at the Bottom of the Sea]​*
> 
> A large sweat drop appeared on Doc?s head. Joseph was now hanging on the side of the ship with him and shouting something toward him. But the roar of the giant whirlpool was drowning out everything he was shouting at him. * ?He looks mad Doc.?* Khan states cutting its carved eyes back toward his owner.  ?Well, thanks for stating the obvious Khan, did you have help with that observation. Or did you use a life line and poll the audience?? Doc asks sucking on his lower lip. * ?Well, you don?t have to be so rude about it.?* Khan states with a hump. * ?You know if I had arms they?d be crossed over a chest I don?t even have.?* Khan adds with a sarcastic tone as Whiskey made his way back toward the ship?s deck as Joseph made a large rope net that was just big enough to hold the entire ship.
> 
> ...



"Only double.... I'm the captain. TRIPLE!" Joseph lets out a laugh and looks over the ship. "It's perfect." He smirked. "Could use some work, but we'll be able to deal with that later!" Joseph leaps down off the mall and lands on the net, slowly lowering himself down to the ground. "Greetings people of whirlpool island! Tis I! You're new ruler, Joseph Rodgers!" Joseph bowed as he greeted the people. BLAM!!!! A bullet passes by Joseph's cheek. "By order of the mayor! You are under arrest!" Joseph's eyes widened. "Eh? Eh???? EHHH!?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I've only ever used this on powerful guys, let's see what it does to fodder!" Rex pulls his fist back. "Abyss Strike!" With each level of the strike, Rex's power increases, but he has decided to remove the limiters he original placed on himself, to not hold back and release the full power of his punch. The first man to come near him was met with a powerful punch to the chest, sending him flying through the army like a ragdoll, knocking men over in droves.
> 
> "If you're going to do that, then i am left with no choice Rex... I'll give them the 720 pound slash..." Alex pulls his Katana back over his head and slashes downward, releasing a powerful flying crescent strike that cuts through the ground and knocks away anything in it's path. "This is not a cutting strike." He comments, "This attack, releases the weight of my blade!" Swinging once more, Alex lets loose a horizontal slash knocking away even more opponents. "This is way to easy!" Rex laughs, sending another opponent flying.



Dodging a couple of swords trying to slash his chest and head, the red-haired fruit user threw a kick to the ribs of one of the pirates sending him flying and knocking down other four together with him."Geez. that?s not fair!! you can prove your strong techniques in these fodders but I can?t because you don?t wanna get burned!!" the guy complained, lately some of his techniques were getting a wide area destructiveness and that meant he could not use them in situations like that one.

Ducking and then sending another pirate flying backwards with his fist he sighed"well, nothing says that I can?t use my old attacks"he said with some kind of evil smile as his right arm got involved in dark blue fire"Fire Dragon!!" he shouted and then performed his attack, the dragon formed from his fire crashed against a group of enemies burning their clothes, leaving minor burns on their bodies and knocking the out."Wonder if the red flame takes out more weaklings" poking his nose.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 24, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Whisky Beak

Kali and Mathias ​*
Miss Ice Cream kicked open the door of the pub and wandered in, laughing to herself as usual. She was of the creepy sort after all. Though she had the power to back it up. The much larger Mr. Chocolate remained outside as she did and reared his head back to the rooms above. After a few sniffs of his nose a massive smirk grew over his lips.
?Heeeeeelllll maaaaaannnnn. Room three eh. Here I come dumbasses.? The beast of a man joked before he launched himself upwards and grabbed onto the side of the building. With these fools as drunk as fuck, there would not be much of a challenge this time around. 
*
?Here we go buddy??* Mathias slurred as he tossed Kali onto one of the beds in the boys room. There had been another room picked out for Aerie and Myra, though by the looks of this place the Bro?s would be leaving without them. They were only hitch hiking after all. Aerie, though calling herself the Princess of Alabasta had made no request to head back there from them. Though that could be because she did not trust them yet. That is what the blonde haired martial artist thought anyway. It was difficult to keep one train of thought in his current state after all. Everything was a blurry mess. Suddenly the disturbing sounds from Kali about the newly hitchhiking princess caused Mathias to wrinkle his nose in annoyance and slap a hand across the boys head.
*?Don?t say such gross things.?* Feeling the dizziness run over him he moved to his own bed and began to lay back to relax. If you were going to pass out drunk at least you wanted to do it on your own bed. He held some realisation of where he was and what state he was in but not enough to fully control himself. The wonders of drink. Before the blonde haired martial artist could get settled into his bouncy mattress the sounds of a ruckus downstairs caught the mans attention. He grunted and attempted to roll to his feet, however something much more urgent quickly became of a higher issue. The wall behind him suddenly exploded inwards and pieces of rubble flew all over the room. Mathias was able to throw himself to the floor to avoid a large chunk clobbering him in the face. As his eyes rose to see what had caused the destruction a large man with shoulder length red hair, muscles bigger than Hornets and standing a giant loomed down over him. They were under attack at this sort of time?
?Heeeeellllll maaaaaannnnnn. I got the two drunken chumps after all. I?ll clobber you quick; I wanna play with that Captain of yours before the Level 3 takes him out!? Mathias did his best to glare up at the man before him, which was returned by a cocky lop sided smirk.

*Downstairs?*
Miss. Ice-cream had found a rather nimble enemy. Though naturally she had yet to clash with someone who could be able to keep up with her. She had not even gone into her insanely fast mode since ?that time?. Now there was only one method of causing such a boost in her power and that stomped about in the rooms above them. With a smirk on her lips and her cane sword being twirled expertly as if dancing her mind briefly lingered to the man above, who by the sounds of the smashing had just entered the inn. While she would never show it the concern was in her heart, for the man she secretly loved. 
_?Don?t mess up? you idiot._? She thought as she kept a playful mask on her features. 

*Upstairs?*
?HEEELLLLLLL MAAAAAANNNN!? Mr. Chocolate roared out as he swung his massive fist towards the kneeling Bro Pirate. In an explosion of reflexes, even in his drunken state the pirate flipped backwards to which he would normally land soundly on his feet. However, due to the drunkenness he was feeling he landed on his head and flopped onto his face.
*?Guah!?* He coughed as his stomach hit the ground. This was the worst case scenario. This guy was clearly tough but in his current state there was no way he could best this man. He would have to channel of his focusing into a spot in his mind and regain his composure. That would be the plan if he had the time to do so but Mr. Chocolate had no intention of allowing the martial artist to regain his focus. Mathias? eyes widened as he felt the rock hard fist of Chocolate slam directly into his torso. The pirate was thrown across the room and impacted into the wall followed by smashing right through it into the next room. The drunken fighter hit the ground and skidded over the floor like a rag doll until coming to a halt at the next rooms? wall. Blood flew from his mouth like a fountain, pain shivering over his form. This guy?s punch was insanely powerful. It had to be more than just a regular fist. As he pushed his body to look towards his attack the giant man was already standing over him, his fist seemed to be covered in a rock substance. 
?Heeellll maaaaaaan. I heard you pretty strong but damn, a bit of drink in ya and ya can barely stand.? The Guillotine Clubs biggest warrior raised his foot and in mid flight it changed into stone and then was slammed into Mathias? gut. The blonde pirate yelped out in pain as the weight pushed down on his organs. He could feel the pressure pushing down on his ribs, coming nearer and nearer to breaking point. His teeth gritted tightly as his mind spiralled from the pain and the drink, everything was a mush. He did not want to die only being at a tenth of his real strength. This is not the way a warrior dies.

The weight was suddenly lifted from his chest as Mr. Chocolate yelled out ?What!?? The giant man had been thrown backwards and hit the wall with a giant crash, making another huge hole in the inns? wall. Mathias coughed as he pushed the top half of his body up slightly to see what fortune and befallen him. All he could do is blink in confusion at the sight. Kali, the drunk navigator fool was in front of him, wobbling from side to side in a fighting stance, if one could call it that. It was a strange sight, that was for sure.
*?? Kali???* Mathias groaned. The blue haired man turned around slightly and stuck his thumb up.
*?Whatcha lookin? at!?? *He said in an angry way, while his face was happy. Mathias? head grew twice as big as he barked out.
*?Talk in the same way your expression looks, dumbass!?* The inn shook violently as Mr. Chocolate returned to his feet. Both of the Bro Pirates flashed their eyes towards him, Kali in a more dazed way, his body waving from side to side.
?Heeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllll maaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnn.? The giant snarled as he cracked his knuckle, his skin transforming into stone as he did. ?Glad ya got involved, woulda been borin? with just one of ya.?


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 24, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "I've been with the crew a while now... and no, you're not the only one to be kidnapped. The musician we used to have was kidnapped along with me... But i can tell you this, there were a few others here before you guys. They've come and gone, leaving the crew freely... it's a shame really..." Kaidou had shown an attachment to the crew that he never showed before... though he wouldn't admit to that. "I've been with them for a little bit." Kimchi spoke, giving a little smile. "Rex promised to take me to fishman island!"
> 
> Kaidou just shook his head. "Rex will promise you the world and seems like the kind of man who will deliver it... He's the kind of man that can't help but make a wild promise." Midori smirked as the two crew members spoke. "Then, maybe he can promise me something." Midori unfolded an umbrella and looked up into the sky. Clouds seemed to block out the sun, giving the entire island a dark and musty feel. The trees were completely bare, not a sign of life for miles.
> 
> "I wonder where Rex and the others are...."



Tommy listens as Shaw asks how long they've been with the crew, and Kaidou speaks first, saying that he's been with the crew for a while, and that Shaw isn't the only one to be completely kidnapped. He talks about a musician they used to have, someone Tommy most likely never met as far as he can remember, and says that they come and go freely, and that it's a shame. Kimichi spoke up, saying that he's been with the crew for a bit, and that Rex promised to take him to Fishman Island, something which made Tommy grin a little, he sure seemed to be excited about that. Kaidou then went on to talk about how Rex would promise someone the world, and how he seemed like that kind of person who could deliver it, and at this point the man began to realize that he and Rex had never really made a promise with each other. Tommy couldn't really think of anything to promise either, he just wanted to sail around the entire Grand Line and complete his maps, regardless of which group he ended up being with.

?I've been with the crew probably the shortest after Shaw and the others.? Tommy shrugged his shoulders, ?I joined them on the previous island before we got to the Grand Line, and now here I am on an island of the damned looking for them.? Tommy let out a sigh, ?Sometimes I wonder how the hell we get ourselves into these situations, it's like some evil bastard is writing a story line that we're a part of, and he's trying to kill us all off.?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> Tommy listens as Shaw asks how long they've been with the crew, and Kaidou speaks first, saying that he's been with the crew for a while, and that Shaw isn't the only one to be completely kidnapped. He talks about a musician they used to have, someone Tommy most likely never met as far as he can remember, and says that they come and go freely, and that it's a shame. Kimichi spoke up, saying that he's been with the crew for a bit, and that Rex promised to take him to Fishman Island, something which made Tommy grin a little, he sure seemed to be excited about that. Kaidou then went on to talk about how Rex would promise someone the world, and how he seemed like that kind of person who could deliver it, and at this point the man began to realize that he and Rex had never really made a promise with each other. Tommy couldn't really think of anything to promise either, he just wanted to sail around the entire Grand Line and complete his maps, regardless of which group he ended up being with.
> 
> ?I've been with the crew probably the shortest after Shaw and the others.? Tommy shrugged his shoulders, ?I joined them on the previous island before we got to the Grand Line, and now here I am on an island of the damned looking for them.? Tommy let out a sigh, ?Sometimes I wonder how the hell we get ourselves into these situations, it's like some evil bastard is writing a story line that we're a part of, and he's trying to kill us all off.?




*"I guess all of you have your own reasons for staying, eh?"* he said when the crew was done telling how they joined. *"Wait up, what is that noice?" *he said, stopping in his tracks. He could hear some kind of ruccus. Yelling, crashing and running. *"That kind of ruccus could only mean one thing.."* he sighed, waliking to the frint of the group and opening a path in the heavy bush in front of them.

Ral, Alex and Rex was there, surrounded by pirates.* "Figures.."*

Turning to the rest of the crew, he sighed even deeper. *"They are here...fighting what seem to be the only living people on the entire island.."*


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *"I guess all of you have your own reasons for staying, eh?"* he said when the crew was done telling how they joined. *"Wait up, what is that noice?" *he said, stopping in his tracks. He could hear some kind of ruccus. Yelling, crashing and running. *"That kind of ruccus could only mean one thing.."* he sighed, waliking to the frint of the group and opening a path in the heavy bush in front of them.
> 
> Ral, Alex and Rex was there, surrounded by pirates.* "Figures.."*
> 
> Turning to the rest of the crew, he sighed even deeper. *"They are here...fighting what seem to be the only living people on the entire island.."*



"No point in holding back then eh?" Kaidou raised up two pistols and stepped out into the battlefield. Rapid gunfire can be heard, resembling the sound of a firecracker going off. "I'll help!" Kimchi quickly rushes in, raising up his axe. "25 knot cutter!" he shouts, releasing a slash into the crowed of pirates. "Well it seems we don't have time to sit around and wait." Midori twirls her umbrella around. "Come on then, let's give them what for." Pointing the umbrella towards a crowed of enemies she fires a small blue orb at them. "The hell is thi-" pffffffff, the orb releases some gas that surrounds them. "It's the pollen of the Tomaka tree, capable of putting anyone to sleep." She smirked waving to them as the men pass out. "This is fun~"


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "No point in holding back then eh?" Kaidou raised up two pistols and stepped out into the battlefield. Rapid gunfire can be heard, resembling the sound of a firecracker going off. "I'll help!" Kimchi quickly rushes in, raising up his axe. "25 knot cutter!" he shouts, releasing a slash into the crowed of pirates. "Well it seems we don't have time to sit around and wait." Midori twirls her umbrella around. "Come on then, let's give them what for." Pointing the umbrella towards a crowed of enemies she fires a small blue orb at them. "The hell is thi-" pffffffff, the orb releases some gas that surrounds them. "It's the pollen of the Tomaka tree, capable of putting anyone to sleep." She smirked waving to them as the men pass out. "This is fun~"




With yet another sigh, Shaw followed the others.* "I guess we have no other choice then, let's get to it."* he leaped into a group of pirates.
*
"Left Kick! Right Kick!"* he shouted, kicking the shit out of two of the five pirates within his grasp. *"Double Knee Shot!"* taking out two more with a touble knee shot. The last one took out a gun.* "Are you going to shoot me?"* Shaw asked with a grin. *"Yeah, now die!"* the pirate said, but right after he was done talking, he got a foot in hos face, sending him several feet away.

*"Then I suggest you stop talking while you fight, cause only I know the art of talking under any circumstance."* he said, slowly putting his foot down.

He didn't want to admit it, but this pirate life was many times more aluring then he thought, and already now, mere days after his abduction


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 25, 2011)

Eternity said:


> With yet another sigh, Shaw followed the others.* "I guess we have no other choice then, let's get to it."* he leaped into a group of pirates.
> *
> "Left Kick! Right Kick!"* he shouted, kicking the shit out of two of the five pirates within his grasp. *"Double Knee Shot!"* taking out two more with a touble knee shot. The last one took out a gun.* "Are you going to shoot me?"* Shaw asked with a grin. *"Yeah, now die!"* the pirate said, but right after he was done talking, he got a foot in hos face, sending him several feet away.
> 
> ...



“I should have figured they would end up in a situation like this.” Tommy shook his head, and ripped his staff from the container on his back before a group of pirates could even get close to him, sending a   jolt into every single one of them, “Sorry about that, but you don't have what it takes to stand up to my new weapon.” Tommy let out a sigh, another group of pirates came towards him, and Tommy had to admit it was annoying when the fodder didn't realize they were out classed, “*Thunder Slash*” Tommy swung the weapon outward creating a slash of lightning which easily crashed into the group charging towards him, “I'm not even getting warmed up here.”


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 25, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> ?I should have figured they would end up in a situation like this.? Tommy shook his head, and ripped his staff from the container on his back before a group of pirates could even get close to him, sending a   jolt into every single one of them, ?Sorry about that, but you don't have what it takes to stand up to my new weapon.? Tommy let out a sigh, another group of pirates came towards him, and Tommy had to admit it was annoying when the fodder didn't realize they were out classed, ?*Thunder Slash*? Tommy swung the weapon outward creating a slash of lightning which easily crashed into the group charging towards him, ?I'm not even getting warmed up here.?



A few moments later, The Fighting Ends.

"Phew..." Rex sits down on a tombstone and lets out a chuckle. "There were so many of them, like ants to a picnic." As the crew pile up the unconscious bodies of the enemy, one of them slowly tries to slink away. To busy to notice, most of the crew are oblivious to the man crawling cross the dead earth. But Rex has been focused on something, though he has been making comments, his mind was stuck on the treasure... Seeing that man crawl away was just the sort of distraction he was looking for.

"Come on buddy." Rex picks the man up by the back of his neck and drags him behind a large tomb. "Now then." Rex pins the man against the marbled wall of the tomb. "What exactly is it that your crew is working toward here? What are you looking for?" The man shook his head. "If i tell you, the captain will kill me." Rex smirked a bit. "If you don't tell me, I'll kill you." The pirate laughed at Rex's remark. "Do you think i fear being killed by you!? The captain would fillet me alive... he'd prevent my blood from spilling out just so he could chop up my arms and legs! The worst you could do is cut me to bits, least that would be a quick death..."

Rex nodded. "Right, new idea then... We bring you with us, tell your captain you told us everything, then hand you over to him." Rex smirked. "You... you wouldn't...." Rex shrugged. "You know, we might, we might not... depends on how useful you are to us, you know?"  The man gulped, Rex could feel the terror in the man leaking out like a foul odor. "R..right... I'll tell you... I'll tell you everything i know!" 

 Long ago Entomb was once a well populated and thriving island? that was, until someone discovered that one of the trees on the island was bearing fruit? they found that this fruit would improve the power of others and over the years, as more died, the power of the fruit was greater. It didn?t take long for the legend to spread, the more dead that were buried on the island, the more power the fruit would give to the consumer. A war broke out on the island, hundreds dead, all for the sake of power. Soon, people from all over the grandline would bring their dead to bury them on the island.  Homes were knocked down to make room for graves, soon the castle was torn down, and after that, there was no more room? the people realized that the fruit would be the most powerful in all of its lifetime and a new war started. Hundreds died, bodies could no longer be buried there and the fruit didn?t grow.

  Perhaps they used up all the fruit the tree would bear, perhaps the tree just knew that it couldn?t eat anymore? the legend continues that the people abandoned the island, no longer hospitable? but they didn?t realize, the fruit was just sucking in the power of all the dead. Hundreds and thousands of them, more and more nutrients for the tree?  it would take a hundred years to absorb it all.The tree continues to suck out the life of this island, the only thing left on it that bears any kind of green... 



"And... that's all i know alright! We're looking for that tree! But on this island. it takes three days just to get from one end to the other! how are we supposed to search the entire thing just to find a single tree!?" Rex nods,  "Right... you've been very helpful." "So, you'll let me go!?" The man asks, desperately. "Get out of here." Rex throws the man to the ground and adjusts his cloak. "T...thank you!" 




As Rex arrives back where the others were, he smirks at the crew. "We've got our new goal. The Fruit of Life."


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2011)

*Ral*

He was just sat on the ground after the fight, those fodders were a lot but in the end it was an easy task specially since all the crew arrived to fight. Playing a little with s flame between his hands, he turned to look at Rex who said something about a fruit of life. Ral stood up and walked over the captain "Fruit of life? what?s that, some kind of devil fruit?"he asked kind of interested in the subject; it was well known that along that sea everything with such kind of fancy name was something related to a devil fruit or one of those mythical thing people tend to talk about.

"meh. why couldn?t it be a steak of life? i would gladly eat it"he said imagining a steak glowing with a golden light.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Ral*
> 
> He was just sat on the ground after the fight, those fodders were a lot but in the end it was an easy task specially since all the crew arrived to fight. Playing a little with s flame between his hands, he turned to look at Rex who said something about a fruit of life. Ral stood up and walked over the captain "Fruit of life? what?s that, some kind of devil fruit?"he asked kind of interested in the subject; it was well known that along that sea everything with such kind of fancy name was something related to a devil fruit or one of those mythical thing people tend to talk about.
> 
> "meh. why couldn?t it be a steak of life? i would gladly eat it"he said imagining a steak glowing with a golden light.




*"That sounds like a very interesting piece of mythology. But as far as we know, it is just that. A myth. Do you really want to scurry this entire island just to hunt for a fruit?" *Shaw asked, trying to make Rex think it through, not that it would make a difference with a guy like him. But there was something about the thrill of hunting down myths and fairytails that made Shaw smile. He was slowly understanding what his parents wanted, but was too afraid to make happen. He was beginning to understand why the pirates in the bedtime stories at home made him want to join them. He had heard that many of his classmates was read other types of stories then those hos parents read.

In their stories, pirates were evil to the bone, and the marines was the heroes. In his stories, both pirates and marines had heroes and villians. And pirates were adventurers of the sea, not just killers and ruthless doofs.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 26, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *"That sounds like a very interesting piece of mythology. But as far as we know, it is just that. A myth. Do you really want to scurry this entire island just to hunt for a fruit?" *Shaw asked, trying to make Rex think it through, not that it would make a difference with a guy like him. But there was something about the thrill of hunting down myths and fairytails that made Shaw smile. He was slowly understanding what his parents wanted, but was too afraid to make happen. He was beginning to understand why the pirates in the bedtime stories at home made him want to join them. He had heard that many of his classmates was read other types of stories then those hos parents read.
> 
> In their stories, pirates were evil to the bone, and the marines was the heroes. In his stories, both pirates and marines had heroes and villians. And pirates were adventurers of the sea, not just killers and ruthless doofs.



"A fruit that grants the eater untold power. Why wouldn't we go hunt it! It could be worth millions!" Rex rubbed his hands together and smirked a bit. "We'll make camp here tonight and prepare to head out over the island tomorrow. The fodder said it would take three days to travel from one end to the other, so we may as well get some rest tonight... and send these boys off shore." Rex pointed over at the pile of fodder. "I'll build a ship for them and we can kick them out."

Alex looked up at the cloudy sky above the crew. "There's plenty of clouds out in the sky.. I swear this place keeps getting creepier and creepier the more we stay here."


----------



## Cooli (Oct 26, 2011)

Lord Tyrannous said:


> Isabelle walked around and collected her knives from the men on the floor, placing her hand on each of their heads before moving to the next one. As she was retrieving her weapons, a thought came to her. Um...Rito...It's not my fault if they bleed to death from their wounds, right? She looked at Rito with a look of empty curiosity.
> 
> 
> Just put a bandage over the wounds. I'll give an anonymous call to the medics once we leave. Rito then turned to the man with the briefcase. The man was cowering in fear in a corner, clinging to the case Hey, if you don't want to end up like these guys, I suggest you hand that over he smiled as he pointed to the case. The man immediately handed it over without hesitation Thank~ You! he said as he took the case And sorry about this, but we can't have you calling the marines on us before we leave
> ...




Not at all Rito slung the case over his shoulder and put his other arm around Isabelle Now let's get out of here. he said with a smile. To which Isabelle stomped on his foot and elbowed him in the side

Sure. Let's go she said as she walked off, Rito held his side as he followed behind


_Later . . ._

"Excellent work as always, you two." a small old lady was sitting behind a desk, smoking a pipe. "I can always count on you to get the job done."

Don't mention it. It wasn't that hard of a task anyway. Rito plopped onto the couch that was in the center of the room Say, Granny, what was in that case anyway?

"That's Madame Pinako to you, brat." she said after letting out a plume of smoke. "I guess since the job has been completed and the goods delivered, it's safe to tell you now." she tapped out the ashes from her pipe "They were blueprints."

Blueprints? For what?

"Maybe if you shut your trap long enough, I can tell ya. Geez, kids these days. They were blueprints for some new kind of prototype ship. Supposedly, it was gonna be one if the fastest ships in the world. However, there were numerous kinks and issues the makers couldn't hammer out, so they decided to scrap the idea."

If the prototype didn't work and they scrapped the idea, then why were they so adamant on getting the blueprints back?

"Because even though the prototype failed, there's still a chance that someone out there might be smart enough to figure out a way to make it work. If those blueprints were to fall into the wrong hands, there's no telling how much trouble they could cause."

I see . . . Then it's a good thing we've returned them he said with a smile _"And a good thing I made copies when Issy wasn't looking. . ."_ he thought to himself So, Granny, what's our next mission?

"You better start calling me properly, or I'll have you scrapping dog shit off the sidewalk." Madame Pinako got out of her chair and walked to a nearby file cabinet. She pulled out one of the draws, and after shuffling through it a bit, she picked out a file. "Ah. Here we are." Pinako walked back over and threw the file on the desk. "It's an infiltration and reconnaissance mission. Supposedly a marine has gone rogue, and is running a corrupt prison. Our client wants us to collect enough information on the prison so that they can use to shut it down. The prison is just off the shore of Kalosis Island, and the warden is Commander Stryker. There are three levels to the prison. You are to gain access to each and record anything you see. Other than the information in that folder, you'll be flying blind. So I suggest you take extreme caution. Should either one if you be captured, there's nothing I can do."

Sounds like fun. Rito leaned over the back of the couch to talk to his partner So what do you say Issy? Should we accept? a knife landed right next to his head on the couch, reminding him about not calling her nicknames. I'll take that as a yes

"Seems you've still got a lot to learn about how to treat a lady." Madame Pinako then turned to Isabelle. "Make sure you keep this brat out of trouble. He may be a cheeky bastard, but he's also one of the best agents we have, including yourself. It would be a great loss for this business if something were to happen to either one of you."

Roger Isabelle nodded as she got up from her seat. She then walked over to Rito, grabbed him by the back of of the shirt, and began dragging him out of the building. I guess we're leaving then? See yeah later Granny. he said waving with a smile as Isabelle drug him out if the room. The door shut behind him.

"Yep. Still a brat." Pinako had a slight smile on her face as she turned around in her chair, and relighted her pipe.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2011)

*Green Cloaks - Ral*



InfIchi said:


> "A fruit that grants the eater untold power. Why wouldn't we go hunt it! It could be worth millions!" Rex rubbed his hands together and smirked a bit. "



"MILLIONS!!???"Ral shouted out though not as loud a she used to, the very thought of imagining all those beries in his power made his eyes shine vigorously; thinking about everything the crew would get with millions of beries"Ya know, ya know!! We could get food and clothes and chicks and more food and chicks and food and clothes and food and...!"he stopped for a second while thinking what else they could get with all that money"Did I mentioned Food?"he asked still excited*"YES YOU DID AND LIKE FIVE TIMES!!"*most of the crew scolded seeing that the red-haired guy couldn?t really think on something better than that.



> We'll make camp here tonight and prepare to head out over the island tomorrow. The fodder said it would take three days to travel from one end to the other, so we may as well get some rest tonight... and send these boys off shore." Rex pointed over at the pile of fodder. "I'll build a ship for them and we can kick them out."



"Do we really need to make them  leave? not that they are a threat" Ral stated this time around while poking his nose not really concerned about the pile of fodder pirates that were lying there.



> Alex looked up at the cloudy sky above the crew. "There's plenty of clouds out in the sky.. I swear this place keeps getting creepier and creepier the more we stay here."



Ral?s ears caught Alex?s words, as some kind of evil smile appeared in his face. Getting near of the first mate, he touched his shoulder only for the man to turn to look at him"What do you wa...""_Ya scared of this place!! Shyahahaha!!_" Ral?s face was all burning in blue fire as his face adopted some kind of devilish appearance even his teeth looked sharpened."The hell is with you!!" alex said hitting the fruit user on the head knocking him down"Instead of that shit you should fire the wood to put the camp or something!" and then walked away.

"Geez, that hurts, man! Ya have no sense of humor ya know?!"he stated while rubbing his head as little tears were struggling to come out from his eyes.

Once the camp was ready Ral spoke once again."Hey, this is boring! someone tell us a story or something".


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 29, 2011)

Noitora said:


> The dust settled and in the midst of it Braska stood holding his sword at his side, panting heavily. Further in the rubble the marine Captain lay badly wounded on the rock, a large cut starting from her left forehead, over her eye and down all the way to her lower torso. In the end even an attack like that she was able to survive from. She was a beastly woman; that is what Braska thought anyway. He was unsure if his friends fight had been effected by that attack of his but he intended to go to their aid none the less. Zane stumbled out of a hallway that had survived with his men, blinking at the sight.
> ?You Defeated her!?? He gasped. The giant man swooned at the sight with his men catching him dramatically. Suddenly his guitar slipped into his hand and he prepared to begin playing a majestically melody but was quickly cut off by the knight raising his hand.
> *?As much as your songs inspire, my friend, now is not the time. Me and my crew must escape this world in haste, I do not know how long that tear will remain torn or if it shall sew itself up. Where is Lucy?? *Zane itched his chin and looked over his shoulder.
> ?Still outside I think. Safe and sound~? Not quite satisfied Braska made another request.
> ...



Captain Beverly stared up vacantly at the gaping hole in the palace chambers, still in shock. Her face was a bloody mess, and her glowing green eyes flickered on and off like a light bulb on the fritz. She was dimly aware of the vicious slash wound that almost bisected her upper body, even as she bled out onto the highly polished marble floor. Any pain she felt from the wound was dwarfed by the pain of defeat.  

"I lost..." she muttered under her breath. The word sounded utterly alien to her. 

_I never lose...never._

She glared at the man known as Braska Hextor, who in her world was nothing more then a wretched drunk. She grit her teeth and tried to will her broken body to stand back up and fight, to take her revenge on the son of a bitch and demonstrate to him why Beverly Clemens never, _ever_, lost. It was no good. All she could manage was a weak shudder. 

*"DAMN YOU TIN MAN!"* she screamed at the knight. *"THIS ISN'T OVER!!" *

"It's over."

A hand touched her shoulder. Beverly blinked at her assistant, Ensign Rose. The girl crouched beside her on one knee, a wisp of a smile on her face. Beverly grabbed her arm and pointed a trembling finger at the knight. *"What are you doing just standing around like an idiot?! Help me kill him!"* Beverly exclaimed. 

Rose shook her head. "No can do captain."

Beverly shot her a look of venomous ire. *"Are you disobeying my order?" *

"Yup, after meeting that nicer Clemens, I've decided that being a Marine just isn't for me. So I'm gonna be a pirate instead!" 

*"WHAT?!"* 

Rose stood up and flung her Marine ballcap away. She shook her reddish blond hair from side to side, letting it fall freely across her shoulders. "And not just any pirate...THE QUEEN OF THE PIRATES!!"   she shouted, pumping her right fist into the air. One of Garrick's subordinates marched up beside Rose and patted her on the shoulder. She was a few years older and few feet taller, but the matching shade of fiery blond hair and freckles was a dead give away.

"I'm with you sis." 

"YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH! You and me Amy. Together we'll do it. You'll be my first mate. Next we'll get a fishman, then a talking gorilla, maybe a robot, and ummm...I wonder if there are aliens on the moon." 

Beverly simply blinked in disbelief at the entire scene, as her very own assistant declared her betrayal of the Marines. Before she could begin spewing a string of curses and promises of revenge, the blood loss caused her to black out.


----------



## Cooli (Oct 29, 2011)

Ryuu stood over Maser's unconscious body before picking him up and tossing Maser over his shoulder. The explosionist was no match against the man who controls the wind. While Maser had many tricks up his sleeve in his use of the dynamite, his efforts were futile as soon as Ryuu became serious. In a last ditch effort to defeat Ryuu, Maser lit and threw his entire supply of dynamite at Ryuu, but the plan backfired as Ryuu used the wind to redirect the dynamite and have it surround Maser. Maser became trapped within a vortex as his explosives went off around him, severely injuring him. These guys are definitely more trouble than they're worth

Hey, I see you've finished as well. Archey laughed. His body was leaking blood profusely, and his face was completely swollen and bruised. He was almost unrecognizable. He was dragging Bronto by the back of his shirt. This guy packs one heck of a punch. I had to go over my limits a sec . . . ti . . Archey collapsed before he could finish speaking. Apparently, Bronto had pushed Archey to go past his limits, which quickly lead to the defeat of Bronto, and Archey's current and sudden state.

Surpassing your limits like that, when you're not even healed from your previous injuries, you're going to end up killing yourself

"Can't blame um though. They treyed ta fram ya, an caused ya alot of trouble. Not sirprized he went alls out" Pratchard had defeated Dogar, and was dragging Dogar by his good leg, as the other had its Achilles tendon severed. Dogar had given Pratchard a hard time at the beginning of their fight, due to Dogar's speed, but once Pratchard understood that Dogar's technique was in fact not soru, Pratchard was able to capitalize. Shifting into a smaller and more lightweight form, Prat's speed easily outmatched that of Dogar's. By taking out one of Dogar's legs, Pratchard effectively neutralized his opponent.

So we have these three here, but neither one is the captain, correct?

"Dats right. Tha won you gave the woond ta was the Captain. He's sumwear close by. I can smell um."

*So you managed to defeat those weaklings.* From out of nowhere, Zanga darted out of the trees and took flight in the sky, while sending a flurry of sharp feathers raining down upon the group. They quickly dodged, Pratchard picking up Archey and Bronto in the process *Don't think that because you beat those pussies, you'll be able to beat me. I'm in a completely different leag . . .*

Kaon Cannon! a large, crimson beam shot up from out of the woods behind Zanga

*W-Whhhaaaaggghhhh . . . . . .* the beam completely enveloped Zanga. Once the beam had subsided, Zanga had been burned completely black. You could see the agony and pain on his face. His eyes had completely whited out, his mouth was wide open as he coughed up some smoke before his steaming body fell to the ground.

Anyone up for some blackened chicken? he smirked.

"Heh heh, nu tanks. Dats a little tuu burnt fur mah tastes." Pratchard laughed.

Blaze walked over to Zanga and nudged him a bit with his foot, but Zanga was completely unresponsive Yeah, you're right. I overdid it. he laughed

So you disappear and then suddenly show up to defeat the enemy? Where were you the whole time and how'd you know we were even here?

I didn't. I ran off to try and find these guys on my own, but this forest is a killer. I had to fight off man-eating plants, giant bugs and animals, as well get myself out of quicksand. Once I got past all that, I just felt like shooting something. He just happened to fly into my sights at the time, and when I heard him talking about how unbeatable he was, I just had to shut him up.

So what you're saying is that you fired off an extremely dangerous attack at someone without even knowing who they were? There was a long awkward silence.

In the blink of an eye, Blaze appeared 20 feet away I'll leave the rest to the two of you he said waving as he walked off.

He's so reckless Ryuu then turned to Pratchard. Do you mind helping me tie these guys up and bringing them back?

"No problum, mate! Sure ting!"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 30, 2011)

*The soon to be Semmy Pirates...*
Betty somersaulted nimbly among the zombie like test subjects, twirling about the ground like a whirling dervish, twin wakizashi blades outstretched. There was little defense in her style, all frenetic movement and offense. It was the only way she knew how to fight. She struck with the flat of the blades, felling her opponents with bone rattling impacts chained together in rapid fire sequence.  These poor people were the victims of power far beyond their control, and so she refused to fight with any more force then necessary. It wasn't lost on her that she might very well live to regret this decision. 

One of the test subjects managed to trip her up mid flip and grab her in a bear hug from behind. She struggled to break loose but the guy was as strong as a bear. More came at them from all sides. Again Betty was reminded of zombies as they blindly grabbed at her with their glossy eyed expressions. "Maybe I should rethink that whole use of minimum force thing," she exclaimed, before kicking off the ground and ramming her head backwards. There was a crunching sound and the man screamed in pain. His grip on her loosened for just a fraction of a second. It was all she needed. In a flash she wriggled out like a snake and dropped to the ground. "Take two and call me in the morning!" she cried as she rolled between his legs and floored him with a double impact of her twin blades. 

Betty took a deep breath. Her energetic style was taxing to say the least. Meanwhile, the test subjects continued to come at her, seemingly tireless in their forward movement. She started to wonder if she would have to use her devil fruit power. Then she heard a loud explosion. Her eyes went wide as she spotted Tengu on his knees, blood pouring out of his chest. The man he had been fighting sported a gleaming metal chest and arm the likes of which she had never seen before. His right eye glowed with a fiery, crimson spark. Suddenly a beam of energy shot forth out of the eye. 

"TENGU LOOK OUT!" 

He could hear Betty's voice, but even to his amplified ears it sounded distant, as if a world away. Tengu raised up the flat of his buster sword, grimacing at the effort. The beam of energy collided against the fractured blade and ricocheted high into the night sky. Tengu breathed a sigh of relief. For a second there he thought his trusty buster sword might actually break. "Good boy," he muttered weakly. He could feel the warm blood seeping out of the quarter shaped hole in his chest delivered by the first beam. It had gone clean through, and only narrowly missed his heart. 
_
I have to end this now... _

Dari shook his head. His glowing red eye slowly dimmed back to its normal dark hue. "It'll take me a while to recharge my eye beam after two shots. You're a troublesome one, blind man."  

Tengu rose up on unsteady feet. The bandages that covered his chest and arms were now soaked in blood from where his old wounds had reopened. Instead of fighting the extreme pain and fatigue that wracked his body, he embraced it, just as his harsh sword master had taught him to do so long ago. Even now he could still hear the old bastards voice as if it were only yesterday. _'The world is pain, life is pain. You cannot escape pain. You cannot fight pain.  Once you accept this irrefutable fact, only then can you use it as fuel to make you stronger.'_ 

Tengu's response had of course been, _'Huh?'_

"Is that fancy chest of yours made of steel by any chance?" Tengu asked Dari. 

Dari proudly patted his gleaming metal chest. "Damn straight. This right here is top of the line." He paused and thought it over some more. "Well it was two years ago at least," he amended with a shrug. He brandished his silver katana with his cyborg arm and prepared to deliver a final strike. "Still more then enough to take you out." 

Tengu squared up into a defensive stance and smiled a bloody smile. "Good because I'm going to cut it."


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 30, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates*

Kent couldn't up with Ben. That was all there was to it.

He'd try to block one strike, only to realize that Ben had launched two others in the time it took to get in position. The Slasher Captain's katana spun with otherworldly speed and grace, hacking and biting and Kent like there were a dozen of them instead of only two.

"You can't fight me," Ben said, turning and drawing a long cut along Kent's chest, "if you can't keep up with me." He drew both katana back and readjusted his feet. Zephyrus slash!"

He dashed forward with his katana, and Kent didn't have any time to react. He took both katana to the gut, Ben coming to a rest several feet behind him and sheathing his katana. "You can't handle me Kent," he said, not turning around. "You should just die now."

"Yeah?" Kent asked, struggling to his feet, body sparking with electricity. "Well fuck you too. True Rankyaku!" He charged his kick with lightning and released it along with the wind - the lightning and wind mixed in midair to form a true storm leg...that missed Ben completely. The Slasher Captain reappeared several feet away, shaking his head.

"You. Don't. Get it," he said, vanishing and reappearing in front of Kent, slapping him twice before speeding away again. "I'm the wind Kent. You can't out-speed me, and if you can't do that you can't outfight me."

"You're the wind, huh?" Kent said, a small grin on his face. His hair began to stand up end as lightning danced around his body, condensing over him like a cloak - or an aura. "That's great and all. Wind is pretty fast. But you know what's faster?"

He vanished and reappeared a blink later, fist inches from Ben's nose. "Lightning."

His fist hit Ben full in the face, throwing him clear through several buildings and into the side of the tower. "Booya, friend!" Kent shouted, pumping his fist in the air. "The brain sends signals to the muscles through electrical signals! By supercharging my body like this, I drastically decrease the amount of time it takes to move!"

"So you learned a new trick," Ben said, drawing his katana with a murderous glare. "I'm still going to gut you like a fucking fish. Hurricane..."

"Thunderbolt..."

*STRIKE!*


----------



## Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

*Cipher Pirates - Orland VS. Trevor*
*Music in my veins


*










With the music flowing through him he noticed something. Music, in all its glory and detail, gave Orland a feeling of power unlike anything he had felt before. He could feel weak versions of this while listening to music elsewhere. It's the feeling you ger when you walk in the streets with music in your ears. You feel disconnected from the rest of the world, and you feel that you can do anything. 

Orland seemed to be perticulary prone to this, and not just in feelings, but the music actually gave him the ability to go deep into the music, and let if flow trough him, making him unleash more of his potential.

"Come." he said, tapping his left foot in tact with the music. 

_*pat, pat, pat, pat*_

Then Trevor changed. He was cool. Ice cold. His eyes gave out a pure killing intent, staring at Orland. Then he clenched his axe and with great speed hurried towards Orland. Orland waited, and waited, and waited...

Trevor jumped into the air, ready to cleave Orland down the middle. Time seemed to run in slow motion, and then the axe connected..with the ground?

"What?" Trevor said, looking around him, trying to find out where Orland was. A swooshing noice came from behind, signaling him to move out of the way. Orland just missed the back of his head with his fist. Trevor used the back of his axe to hit Orland to the ground. "What the hell is going on?" Trevor asked stupidly, trying to keep his composure.

Orland didn't answer, and instead he smiled, moving his head up and down to the tact of the music in his ears.
​


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Oct 30, 2011)

*Green Cloaks*​

?Fruit of Life, eh?? Tommy pondered about that, a fruit that granted untold power to the eater seemed like it may well be an idea for a death trap, however when he thought about it further, a death trap on an island like this didn't seem like it would be of much gain to anyone, so Tommy had no qualms about going to find the fruit, he actually had another problem right now, and that happened to be the fact that they were setting up camp on this island. He hoped Midori had a ghostly voice proof contraption of some sort otherwise he might find it hard to get to sleep for the night, hell could you even tell exactly when it was night on this island? Ral's shouting drug him from his thoughts when he exclaimed about the fact that it could be millions, and started rambling on about stuff they could get, which happened to be mostly food with a side of chicks and clothing, all of which Tommy had absolutely no qualms with in the long run.

?They're not a threat, but they could prove to be a nuisance.? Tommy shook his head, ?Best to remove them from our line of sight right now.? Tommy sighed when Ral began to taunt Alex about being scared of the place, that taunting gesture made absolutely no sense given that the two people most likely to be afraid of this place were him and Kimichi out of all of them. Shaw could probably be thrown on that list too, but he didn't seem to be as affected by the island as Tommy expected him to be. Then again most of the people from what he could tell so far didn't happen to share feelings quite as intense as his, at least not openly on their faces anyways, but Tommy couldn't understand why he dreaded this place so much, after all some ghosts would be the last thing to scare him after all he had been through in the past few weeks, and yet here he was frightened out of his wits for some reason. Tommy wondered if maybe some extremely powerful person or being could be behind the reason he dreaded the place so much, but he didn't have long to think about it as the crew began bickering amongst themselves again.


----------



## InfIchi (Oct 30, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green Cloaks - Ral*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaidou sat on a fallen tree and poked a small fire. "I've got a story from my island i can tell you. The Legend of Kurho Kaidou." Rex blinked a bit. "Eh? But isn't Kaidou your name?" Kaidou simply nodded. "Yes, on my island it is an honor to be named after a warrior, each child is given the name of a famous one. But the honor of Kaidou is reserved for a specific mans son. The only man to be able to name his son Kaidou, is the man related to Kaidou. So, when i have a son, i will be allowed to name him Kaidou, as my father named me and his father named him." Kimchi blinked. "So you are the descendant of a famous warrior?" 

Kaidou nodded. "Yes. But i shall begin my story of Kurho and the Demon of Istawald."


 The clouds were dark overheard as the brave warrior Kurho Kaidou made his way through the woods. There were few things in the world that gave the man worry, but today he felt something wrong in the woods. He was asked by the village he had visited to aid in the slaying of a demon. Though, in those times, a demon was anyone who had consumed the devils fruit. This particular fruit user was able to manipulate and animate unloving.  Any object that was without life was at his mercy. He would bring back the dead, awaken the trees, and turn clothing on its wearer. 

  Kurho had come to the forest expecting this and prepared himself accordingly. He left armor and weapons behind, leaving himself only a pair of pants. Should his legs betray him he would rip them away and fight in the nude, Kurho did not expect however that the man who had been chosen to ask for his help was the very man he was to fight. Leaving his own weapons and armor to the man who would have used them against him anyway?

  As Kurho found the lair of the demon his clothing was turned on him. His own suit of armor charged him, wielding his blade. Kurho was forced to fight a suit that remembered all of his moves, all of his attacks and every one of his weaknesses. Through a hard battle, Kurho turned the fight around, losing on a few drops of blood in the process. But when it came time to slay the Demon, Kurho found he was unable to touch the man, he was protected by some kind of mystical force? or perhaps it was because of a secondary fruit user that Kurho had missed.  The demon stabbed Kurho through the chest and left him for dead.

  If the man had learned of Kurho?s true history through, he would not have stabbed him? Kurho himself was a demon, capable of manipulating his blood? With a swift throw, Kurho tossed a blade of blade that cut off the demons head. Returning him to the village and explaining what had happened, he left the island, taking with him no reward.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

Vergil heard the boom that he had delivered to many a victim, except this was faster. He moved as quickly as he could – the projectile was much to large to dodge and his hand was already on his sword; he had to nullify it. The blade snaked out and went back in but the Judgement cut was too close for the Prince not to take some damage. As the two masses of air pressure collided there was an explosion, sending anyone in the room flying back, Vergil taking the brunt of it being at point black range.

Had it been on purpose, it would have been an excellent strategy as the mirrors of  Clemens shattered at the reverberation, but Vergil could not capitalise on the twist of fortune as he was sent careering into the wall with such force it sent him through it, leaving Vergil hanging precariously with one hand off the tower, facing a drop to the ground that would shatter any man.

Sendo shook himself out of the ringing in his head and the slight nausea and crawled to the hole. He extended his arm to a bewildered Vergil.

“You are trying to save me?” he said weakly. It was obvious that he was using every bit of his strength to hold on. 

“Sure. Even though you tried to kill me and even though you are a heartless bastard, I can’t compel myself to watch you fall to your death. Way I figure, you’ve done a lot of evil that you have to atone for.” Sendo said looking down at the sharp eyes of Vergil that had no fear in the face of death.

“Atonement? I harbour no feelings of remorse over what I have done but I have said that I would not follow my evil ways and I am a man of my word. Do not expect me to feel guilty over my past transgressions.” Vergil was not about to beg for his life, nor lie to save it.

“I’m seeing that it’s useless to expect you to feel anything but I believe you are a person that is worth saving.” Sendo said. Vergil nodded and grabbed his hand with his other, the pair reaching some sort of understanding.  Sendo struggled to pull him up, nearly dropping him twice, but they eventually got back to safety. “Sorry, I’m not strong.”

Vergil nodded in agreement and then looked at the defeated, blacked out Captain.

“You have caught me at a strange juncture Captain Beverly Clemens. In the past I would have ordered your execution for such a failure. It seems your counter part is a much more competent fighter than you. However I am now inclined to show mercy. My final act as Prince of this land is to order a cease and desist your pursuit of these pirates. Please inform her of this when she wakes up.”
 Vergil said to a beaten and bruised up guard.

“Final act?” Sendo asked a little surprised.

“Indeed, as a sign of my commitment to my new path I hereby relinquish my title as Prince. You may inform mother and father of this, it would be simply too rude to leave without giving them notice. I can’t imagine they’ll be too pleased but I have lived under their shadow for long enough.” Vergil gave the order to a guard and though he was leaning on a wall to prop himself up his voice was as authoritative and unwavering as ever. He looked to Braska,

“I would assume that you are the Captain. Your stance is that of a leader, so I ask humbly if I may join your pirate crew.” Vergil asked bowing graciously before the Knight.

The last sentence sent a shockwave more devastating that the earlier clash of judgement cuts.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor​*
The light haired woman gazed in shock and horror towards the armoured warrior, blood dripping from his blade and dirt covering his armour from the destruction of the jail. Other people pointed and gasped in shock but he paid no heed to them, the only one who drew his eyesight was the gentle dressed lady in the centre with her arms in front of her chest and hands clasped together. To him it was more than she could ever imagine, afterall she had only met him a few hours ago by chance while he had known her all his life. His world version of her in any case. Before she could call out anything else the knight whipped the blood from the Tenderizer and made his choice on the spot. She did not need to know anything, or feel anything more than a close call.
*?You are lucky, Rynia.?* He began as he slid the long black blade to his hip. She blinked in confusion, still failing to find any words.* ?You will only ever meet me twice, I am a stranger no? You are better off forgetting you ever met a monster like me.?* Just then a loud voice boomed over the battlefield as a young girl came sprinting over the rumble while one of Zanes men followed preparing to catch her if she slipped. He looked like a man dancing with no bones in his limbs. 
?Brasssskkkkaaaa!? The young Lucy called out. Once she reached the knight she threw open her arms to be caught and in one not so graceful motion Braska lifted the girl up into one arm and kept her steady. It seemed as if the genius was starting to open up more to those in his crew, and himself. 
?I saw the big explosion and thought you?d be hurt! You always get hurt!? She snapped in an adorable yet intimidating manner. Braska smiled in a soft manner and bowed his head apologetically. 
*?I shall be more careful in future.?* He turned his back to Rynia, leaving the girl with a smack gob expression on her face. He did not want to look on her anymore. No matter how much it hurt, she was not Rynia Hextor. 

*"DAMN YOU TIN MAN!" *A voice suddenly screamed from the rubble. The Marine Captain had kept her consciousness and had declared the battle must continue.* "THIS ISN'T OVER!!"*
 Braska carefully set Lucy down beside him and placed a gloved hand over the hilt of his sword. She was in no shape to challenge him now by the looks of it but it was not a risk he would take lightly. This woman was strong. However, it was in fact a young marine girl who was able to diffuse the situation, claiming she would leave the marines and go on an adventure as a pirate. Whether it had been the loss of blood or complete shock that one of her men was betraying her, or both, Beverly Clemens finally passed out in a heap on the ground. The fight was finally over, now the escape was the priority. The knight quickly moved over with Lucy in tow towards Clemens and Sendo. They both seemed rather bruised and battered after their clash with the Prince but for the most part they would recover without any problems. It was the prince himself which caused the larger event as he approached the knight, him too being rather battered, and bow graciously. Braska watched him from the corner of his gaze with a stern expression. This man did not feel redemption for what he had done nor had any quarrels with killing those in his way. This is what went through his mind as the regal man requested to join his crew, though incorrectly calling them pirates. In a sudden flash of movement Vergil was pinned against the wall with the forearm of the knight pressing against his throat followed by his body being pushed up the wall. Unlike Sendo, Braska was not as forgiving and he was strong. Stronger than he let on. 
*?We are members of the Revolutionary Army, fighting to protect innocent people from men like you, the World Government and even monstrous pirates. That sword of yours almost bathed in the blood of my friend, for that you are lucky I have not slain you already.?* A small hand gripped his free hand lightly causing him to flash his eyes down towards a concerned looking Lucy. He let out a deep breath and slowly lowered down the former Prince.
*?However, every man deserves a second chance to seek redemption for his past transgressions even if he does not know he wishes to yet. If you wish to come with us then we are leaving now. If you raise your arms to harm an innocent ever again, you will follow the same fate as the Sendo of this world.? *With that he turned on his heel, no without passing a glance towards Sendo. It was him who saw a reason to save this man, if Sendo could see something then perhaps it was there to be saved. He nodded towards his friend in recognition  of his wisdom before continuing forward. Keeping this Vergil with them for now would at least make sure this world suffered left and almost put him in range of Braska?s blade.

Yet, the recent display showed something to those who had known the knight somewhat longer than others. That anger had not been there before. In his heart he felt the burning aggression towards one man in particular. Being here brought him no close to that revenge he was attempting to filter with other goals in life. Zarick Ganon. The man who took his love one and life away. He was not in this world, that thought alone drove Braska mad. To think that Vice Admiral was completely out of reach was a blow more devastating than he could handle. He kept these feelings and thoughts deep down as best as he could, he was a good man with a good heart. A good heart that was being blackened with vengeance. He turned his attention to Clemens and looked her over.
*?You look worse than me for once. Though, I think it is time we get moving. I do not wish to be stuck here much longer.?* It was time to go home.


----------



## Noitora (Oct 31, 2011)

*The Bro Pirates ~ Whisky Beak

Hornet Havoc​*
Aerie shook Hornet?s arm vigorously to bring the Pirate Captain out of his unexplainable slumber. The well dressed eye patched man slowly strode towards the pair with his hands behind his back and his face a mask of no emotion. Mr. January raised one of his brows as he figured out the situation. As humorous as it was for an attacker the one eyed man kept a calm expression.
?I see. Buzzing Hornet is unconscious from the alcohol. To think one of the most dangerous up and coming rookies would be killed this early in Grand Line without even putting up a fight.? As he closed the distance between himself and the Princess one hand slithered from behind his back and pulled out a pistol at his side. It would be a suitable weapon to quickly end the lives of those present. Aerie watched the man loom over them with a widened gaze. What could she do? She was not fighter, no pirate or warrior. She was a princess of a nation in peril. Her fingers dug into Hornet?s shoulders as she was about to yell at the top of her lungs. However as luck would have it the large form of Hornet suddenly moved in a twirling motion. His fist launched out towards Mr. January followed by black Pitch forming on the end to stretch his arm even further. The Pitch formed a fist and smashed right into the chest of the gentleman dressing villain which sent him skidding backwards over the dirt. The attack was no where near at full force which allowed Mr. January to hold his balance but he did raise a brow in inquisition at the sudden awakening of the Pirate.
?Were you faking?? He asked in a polite manner. Hornet rubbed the back of his neck and began to stretch various body parts.
*?Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! That was a good nap~ So good I could clap~ I ain?t fakin? nothin? idiot baby~ Now I?mma give ya a slap~!? *The pirate Captain turned towards the well dressed Level 3 and thrust his hand into the hair.
*?Why?d after a fight fool~? Yeaaaaaaah~!? *Aerie blinked in confusion at the sight. Hornet had been sleeping and had just woken up at the perfect moment. This man had unbelievable luck. Mr. January dusted off his suit from where he was struck, his uncovered eye watching the pair intently. 

*?So? who are ya~? Why are ya lookin? for a poundin?, idiot baby??* Hornet asked bluntly as the Pitch from his right arm melded into a blob and dropped onto the floor beside him. The black Pitch was one resistance substance, Hornet could create an endless supply respectively but it could not be easily destroyed. It had become a signature of his. You knew Hornet had been there by the battlefield being covered in an unmovable pool of pure black Pitch. People would know this was another sight of the infamous Pirate Buzzin? Hornet. 
?You may call me Mr. January. My employer is irrelevant to you. My reason for disposing you is irreverent to you. It would simply benefit us all if you died quietly and quickly instead of drawing out your inevitable demise.? The dark skinned Captain shrugged his shoulders at the threat, such things he had heard time after time from man after man whom had attempted to take his life. To him it was just another rumble. 
*?Hornet.?* Aerie said from behind him. The Pirate kept his gaze on the enemy, but slightly shifted his body to acknowledge he was listening. ?Please, they are here for me? you must flee and not get involved, help your friends? I will go with him.? She bowed her head in sadness. She did not want these people who had helped her get involved and harmed. She could never live with something like that. Suddenly a large toned arm pressed down over her shoulders. She blinked in surprise at the sudden weight and almost toppled before gazing up towards the Bro Pirate Captain in surprise.
*?Don?t be talkin? dumb~  We?re here ta have some fun~ So, Aerie, let?me help ya out~ I?ll slap dem fools silly with a trout~!? *A large grin grew over his lips as he rapped, and as terrible as she found it a large smile grew over her lips in reply.
*?You guys? are truly nothing like how I imagined pirates...? *

?Touching.? Mr. January said from across the grounds. Both Hornet and Aerie turned to focus upon the well dressed gentleman with the Captain slipping from the woman?s shoulders and moving into his fighting stance.
*?Aerie, if I beat this guy up~ Ya gotta spill the beans on your prob?~ Then me and my Bros will help ya out~ Yeaaaaa~ahhh baby~!?* Aerie nodded slowly and began to step back from the incoming conflict. The eye patched man slowly continued his advance towards his foe, both hands behind his back in a relaxed and composed fashion. 
?You certainly are persistent. Very well, I have no choice but to end this as brutally as possible. To crush any hope you have before finally taking your lives from you. Hornet Havoc, today is the da-? Before he could finish his speech Hornet was suddenly above him in a flash of speed with his hand pulled back into a fist.
*?Ya talk too much, idiot!? *He came down with a massively powered punch which upon making contact created a giant cloud of dirt and rubble around the pair. Aerie watched from the side lines, her fingers clutched into her dress as she felt anxiousness fill her heart. 
*?? Myra, Mathias, Kali, Katsuo, Pierre, Hornet? all of you, please be okay.?*


----------



## Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> Kaidou sat on a fallen tree and poked a small fire. "I've got a story from my island i can tell you. The Legend of Kurho Kaidou." Rex blinked a bit. "Eh? But isn't Kaidou your name?" Kaidou simply nodded. "Yes, on my island it is an honor to be named after a warrior, each child is given the name of a famous one. But the honor of Kaidou is reserved for a specific mans son. The only man to be able to name his son Kaidou, is the man related to Kaidou. So, when i have a son, i will be allowed to name him Kaidou, as my father named me and his father named him." Kimchi blinked. "So you are the descendant of a famous warrior?"
> 
> Kaidou nodded. "Yes. But i shall begin my story of Kurho and the Demon of Istawald."
> 
> ...




Shaw seemed to go back to his younger days, when his parents told him tales about pirates and fantastic powers and creatures. He had a new spark in his eyes that he had not shown yet after being taken by Rex.
*
"Wow! What a great story!" *he exclaimed, but quickly shut up when the eyes of the crew suddenly turned to him. *"Ehem...I mean..interesting?"*
When the crewsimply raised their eyebrows, and didn't look away, Shaw started rambling.

*"Fine! It was an amazing story. I loved it. I love these kind of stories, always have, always will. What's it to ya?"*


----------



## Eternity (Nov 1, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Ryuu stood over Maser's unconscious body before picking him up and tossing Maser over his shoulder. The explosionist was no match against the man who controls the wind. While Maser had many tricks up his sleeve in his use of the dynamite, his efforts were futile as soon as Ryuu became serious. In a last ditch effort to defeat Ryuu, Maser lit and threw his entire supply of dynamite at Ryuu, but the plan backfired as Ryuu used the wind to redirect the dynamite and have it surround Maser. Maser became trapped within a vortex as his explosives went off around him, severely injuring him. These guys are definitely more trouble than they're worth
> 
> Hey, I see you've finished as well. Archey laughed. His body was leaking blood profusely, and his face was completely swollen and bruised. He was almost unrecognizable. He was dragging Bronto by the back of his shirt. This guy packs one heck of a punch. I had to go over my limits a sec . . . ti . . Archey collapsed before he could finish speaking. Apparently, Bronto had pushed Archey to go past his limits, which quickly lead to the defeat of Bronto, and Archey's current and sudden state.
> 
> ...



After tying up the Diablo pirates, the crew, together with Pratchard, started walking towards town.

"Blimey mates! Tha' wus awsum tha'!" Pratchard yelled out on the way back to their ship. "I 'ave nevhur had tha' much fyn in yars!" he laughed, patting Archey hard on his back.

"Oy! Careful with the jacket! I don't want your claws to suddelny spring out and ruin my style." he said with a snap. Pratchard responded with a grin.

Mikaela was walking with her head down a bit further back in the group. Having done little to help the others, she was angry with herself.
She was clenching her hand into fists in order to keep herself from crying. She refused to cry again. She refused to be weak. No more Mikaela the crying girl. She wanted to be strong! Strong enough to protect those she love. Soon.

As the crew arrived at the Wild Hunter HQ, they where greeted by Morian, who now looked at them with a smile. "Here is yur tresure!" Pratchard said loudly, throwling a couple of the Diablo pirates to the ground. "No need to go easy on em!" he joked, before turning into a hybrid panther and running off. "He'll be back." Archey said. "Why makes you think that?" Ryuu asked.
Archey grinned. "Cause of this." he held up a piece of paper. "I noticed he was very careful not to lose it, so I guess it is important to him." he grinned evilishly.

"So, what do you guys think about a party?" Morian asked, getting a roar of agreement from most of the Crimson pirates. A huge party, with people from all around the island, lit up the bay throughout the night.

Pratchard came back to find his piece of paper, only to join the party. 

Archey talked with Morian about something, and was given something, but soon joined in and challanged Pratchard to a drinking contest. After about 4 barrels of ale, both guys fell to the floor in unison.

Mikaela tried to have fun, but she ended up walking  out of the party and sitting by the bay, away from everyone. She woke up the next day in a bed. She had no idea who put her there, but she had an idea.

She packed up and joined the others outside, where they where greeted with a welcomed sight. Their ship, repaired and upgraded, with Pratchard standing on deck. "All yurs!"


----------



## Kuno (Nov 1, 2011)

*Green Cloaks...

Tiana...*

Each step deeper into the island caused the hair on Tiana's arms to stand up a little more.  'The island is dead...' she kept chanting to herself as they worked inward toward the other group.  The chant didn't work, Tiana felt as if the very ground would awaken and swallow her whole.  For the first time since she saw the man in the cage, Tiana wished she had never let her eyes fall onto him.

Then came the pirates, though before Tiana could even attempted to do anything, they were beaten and heaped into a pile.  A fact that the woman was ever so grateful for.  “I don't know about this...”  Tiana said thinking about the fruit.  “Anything that seems to good to be true...well...it usually is...”  She rubbed the back of her neck, not letting them know she was thinking of them at the moment.

They made camp quickly, setting up everything they needed, but even the fire couldn't warm Tiana.  It was a cold that dove deep into the bones.  Fortunately, Tiana knew what to call it and knew it wasn't actually that cold, it was just the fear that had gotten into her blood.  She sat near the fire and rubbed her arms.  When Kaidou decided to tell them a bit about himself in the form of a story Tiana was grateful to forget about her surroundings for a bit.

Unfortunately it didn't really work.  The story was enthralling and it complete absorbed her in the telling but then she shivered.  “There are actually people out there that can do that?”  She knew about those on the crew, though they were even an enigma to her.  Before them she had never heard of Devil Fruit in her life time.  Of course as far as her memory goes, her lifetime had only begun about four months ago.  

Tiana pulled her legs up and rested her chin on her knees.  'What a strange world we live in...' she thought staring into the flickering flames before her.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 1, 2011)

*Sheryl Claire*
Gilfort Island​
As their destination drew nearer, Sheryl and co. became more excited. This was their first stop after leaving their home in Ubre Blanca, and having been on the sea for the past week they were anxious to set foot on dry land again. This enthusiasm soon faded as soon as they sailed close enough to see several marine ships at the port. Most of the crew began to panic, and frantically begged their captain to change course.

“Captain, we should keep sailing! Maybe we can find another island that’s not occupied by marines?”
“Let’s turn back! This could be a sign that we weren’t meant to do this!”
“C-Captain, what should we do?”
“Harris, where’s the next island? Is it close?”
“Miss Sherry, the next island is not far. It would only take two days to reach it from here.”

Sheryl did not answer their pleas. As if she hadn’t heard what any of them said, she pointed toward the island.

“Prepare to dock!”
“But Captain!”
“Miss Sherry…?”
“The hell are you all afraid of?”
“Miss Sherry, we’re pirates! If we dock on a marine-occupied island—” 
“Will they know that we’re pirates?”
“I’m sorry?”
“We haven’t done anything yet. Why would they arrest us?”

This stunned the crew momentarily. They had forgotten that they had only just begun their journey. And while they were regaining their composure, Sheryl caught their attention.

“But look, we’re getting damned close to the port now, and if you don’t hurry to your posts, we’ll ram straight into that marine ship.”

Snapping out of it, the crew scurried back to their positions. They successfully docked, and half the crew remained on ship while the other half went into town to resupply. Sheryl headed straight for the pub; she needed a good drink. She sat at the counter, and called the bartender over to her.

“What would you like to drink, miss?”
"I’ll leave it up to you.”
“Very well, then.”

As the bartender went about his business, Sheryl looked around. There didn’t seem to be anyone of interest in sight, which slightly disappointed her. Turning back to the counter, the bartender had finished mixing her drink.

“Ah, Pastis?”
“Yes, ma’am; I thought you looked more the type who would want something other than just whiskey or beer.”
“Heh, you got me there. But Pastis… that’s not something most would think of.”
“Yes, but I thought that it would suit you, considering your apparel.”

Sheryl furrowed her brows a little. This bartender was knowledgeable, but seemed a little inexperienced. He served drinks for the wrong reasons. She took a sip as the bartender left to take another customer’s order, and turned around to see three large men standing over her.

“Hey there, cutie, what’s a little girl like you doin’ here?”
“Don’tcha think you’d have more fun wit’ us than over here by yerself?”

Sheryl sighed. She was used to this by now from the drunken merchants and pirates that would go to her bar back on Ubre Blanca. If she just ignored them, they would usually leave. She took another swig of her drink.

“Look’it what she’s drinkin’! She came to a pub to drink milk! Harharharhar! What kinda bar serves milk to customers? Harharhar!”

Sheryl froze in the middle of her sip. ‘Milk’, he said? Sheryl glanced at the man. No, he wasn’t drunk; he was perfectly sober. And for a sober man to say something like that…if it were an honest mistake, she could forgive it. But this man deliberately insulted not only her, but the bar as well. Sheryl’s grip tightened, and the glass she was holding began to crack. She set the glass down before she did any more damage to it, and stood up to face the men.

“Nyeheh, look, she’s getting’ mad! Careful, cutie, we won’t hold back jus’ ‘cause yer a girl.”
“Oho? Then I can kick your asses without remorse.”
“Eh?”

Without allowing time to react, Sheryl removed her bell from where it was strapped to her back, and with one swing she knocked all three of the men through the entrance of the bar. Sheryl paid for her drink and followed them outside, where they were still on the ground.

“Let’s do this out here.”

As she poised herself to strike, she heard whispers behind her from some passersby.

“This could mean trouble.”
“Isn’t anyone going to stop them?”
“I hope nobody is killed…”
“First the murders in that alley downtown, and now this?”
“Things have been getting out of hand ever since people started claiming to see that ghost…”

Sheryl’s ears perked up at that last remark. Turning her back on the men she had previously sent flying, she ran up to the man that made the statement about the ‘ghost’. 

“What did you say about a ghost?”
“Uh…um…nothing…in particular, just that there have been some ghost sightings…”
“A real ghost?” Sheryl’s eyes sparkled.
“I-I don’t know, I haven’t seen it. But it’s been seen all over the place, apparently.”
“Who has seen it?”
“I’m not sure. I think…the last people to see it were a group of kids that live near the market?”
“And where is that?”

The stranger pointed in a general direction.

“Thanks!”

Sheryl began to run off, having completely forgotten about the men that were now getting up off the floor, though they didn’t seem to want to fight any more. The stranger who had given her the information called out to her.

“Who are you??”
“For now, I guess I’m a ghost hunter!”


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 2, 2011)

*Myra Bodil*
Whiskey Beak​
After all the commotion that had occurred not too long ago, the Bro Pirates and their guests had arrived at an island known as Whiskey Beak. Aerie’s clothes had dried quite a while ago, and both she and Myra were on deck when they reached land. Surprisingly, the Bro’s were given a hearty welcome, with the locals cheering and laughing as they pulled into the docks. Myra took a quick look at the island and its residents, and gave a small sigh to herself. She wasn’t good with crowds, and as there seemed to be several hundred people waiting for them to dock, it was sure to be a loud night. She fought back the urge to hide inside the ship and followed Pierre and Aerie into the...well, everywhere was a party, so it was hard to discern locations. Needless to say, everyone kind of got separated, leaving Myra by herself in a crowd of drunkards. She had been refusing their suggestions to have a drink for a while now, and she was feeling rather uncomfortable, so she excused herself and went to the room at the inn that she would be sharing with Aerie. Lying on one of the two beds, she tried in vain to fall asleep; all the noise kept her awake, despite how tired she was. She lay there like that for who knows how long, and she was on the verge of drifting into a moment’s rest when she suddenly heard a crashing sound from a nearby room. With a strange sense of d?j? vu, she rushed to where she heard the noise to see a large man looming over the figures of Mathias and Kali, who both appeared to be intoxicated. She could tell immediately that the destruction on the other side of the room had been the doing of the large man, and that he wasn’t there to share a drink. Luckily, his back was to her, and she had not yet been noticed.

Not quite sure what to do, Myra stood in the entryway. She considered running to get help, but she wasn’t sure she’d find anyone before the two here were defeated, if at all. Her next option was to simply run away, but she wouldn’t allow herself to do that after all that they had done for her. That meant that all that was left for her to do was to help. She reached into her pouch and wrapped her fingers around one of the bottles inside. Pulling it out just far enough to see the contents, she saw that it was her Poison Bottle. She remembered how effective it was in dealing with her assailants back on the Smiling Bear when she were attacked, and she raised her arm to throw it at the man in front of her. Before the bottle left her hand, however, she recalled Pierre’s reaction to its use. Myra paused, and then put the poison back in the bag, instead grabbing a different mixture. 

“…Glue Bottle.”
“Eeehhhh??”

Mr. Chocolate heard the whisper behind him, and turned to attack the source of the voice more swiftly than Myra had anticipated. Hurriedly she threw the glass container at Mr. Chocolate, who reacted by swatting it out of the air. Myra took a step back, and glanced at Kali and Mathias. The former seemed to be relatively unharmed, though unsteady, while the latter looked like he had taken quite a beating. 

Noticing Myra’s shift in attention, Mr. Chocolate prepared to strike at the opening, but was stopped mid-swing. 

“What?”

The arm he had used to defend against Myra’s attack was now covered in a thick, gooey substance. When he swiped at the bottle, it had shattered, spreading the contents on him and also spraying it in the direction of his swing. His entire left arm was now connected to the wall by the glue.

“Heeeeeeellllllll maaaaaaannnnn, what's this sticky shit? My arm won’t move!”

Mr. Chocolate tugged with his arm in an attempt to detach himself from the goo on his arm, but to no avail.

“That glue is more than strong enough to hold a cannonball to the inside of the cannon when fired. Whatever you’re stuck to, it might as well have been a part of your body to begin with. You can’t escape it.”
“Heeeeeeeeeellllllll maaaaannnnnnnn! This is annoying!”
“As I said before, it’s useless to—”

The room began to rumble. Mr. Chocolate tensed up the muscles in his arm, and swung as hard as he could sideways, bringing a large chunk of the wall with it; his arm was now free, though still connected to a large amount of rubble.

“Heeeeellll maaaan, nobody said nothin’ about a little girl. This might turn out ta be fun after all.”

Myra was stunned. She didn’t expect him to tear down the entire wall with just brute strength. She still had 2 bottles of glue left, but there was no point in using them if he was just going to destroy the surroundings to free himself. There wasn’t anything now that she could do, so she took another step back and hoped that Kali or Mathias would be able to fight well enough to give her time to make a strategy.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 3, 2011)

*[Gilfort, Market Place Massacre// Daniel Palusgrave Williams]​*​

 “♫ A old cowboy went riding out one dark and windy day, Upon a ridge he rested as he went along his way.♪” that twisted and gnarled voice rattled off.  “♪ When all at once a herd of red eyed cows he saw, plowing through the ragged sky and up the cloddy draws. ♫”  the creepy melody continued as the sound of wood scratching across ragged wood is heard.  “Wh… why are you doing this to us mister?” a terrified man asks as pushes himself as far back in the seat he is setting in as he can.  “♫ There brands were still on fire, and their hooves were made of steel. There horns were black and shiny and their hot breath he could feel.♫” the man sings largely ignoring the question that was presented to him.  “♪A bolt of fear ran through him as they thundered through the skys, for he saw the riders coming hard. And he heard their mournful cry.” He sings loudly with a grin as the chair he is dragging is spun on a single leg so that it is facing him. A grim grin traces across his features and with a plop he sits hard into place. From behind his back a long barreled revolver is pulled. Its black metal seductively glinting in the store’s lighting. 

With a rap it is set on the counter that separated the two.  “Why? Why?” the man asks with a somewhat sinister tone. A weary hand traces from below in the darkness up to the toboggan he wore. His steely dark blue eyes never break from the storekeeper’s eyes as two fingers rubbed across the symbol of chaos that was stitched into place.  “Why do people always ask me why I do this, that or the other?” he asks in return as his hand falls with a loud pop next to the revolver.  “Fate is a fickle mistress, and tis just your misfortune that I happened to walk into this place.” the man states as he flings both arms outward. The shop keep looks around, the sheer carnage left in this man’s wake was astounding. “Fate? Was it fated that you do that to Jim and his wife Kim?” the man asks pointing to a pair of bodies that swung in the corner. The man’s eyes only broke from the shop keep for a moment.  His eyes fell on a couple, a set of poor souls that lost at the game fate had for them. So they were given a choice. Either one could live by supporting their own weight, or both could die. The rope twisted around each of their necks was a cruel mistress.

 “They got to choose what happened there, what decision they made is beyond my control.” the man states firmly as he pulled on the executioner’s neck tie that wrapped his own neck.  “Fate is fickle, they lived. Didn’t they?” the man adds almost hysterically throwing a thumb over to the corner of the room, two women shook violently with fear, clutching their ill gotten winnings against fate. “You’re crazy, you know that?” the keep shouts, the sweat pouring down his face.  “I prefer sensible, but each call it their own thing. He chuckles pulling a deck of cards into view.  “♫ Their faces gaunt, their eyes were blurred, their shirts were soaked in sweat. They’re ridding hard to catch that herd. But they ain’t caught them yet. ‘Cause they have to ride forever on that range up in the sky  on horses snorting fire.♫” the man sings happily as the cards are furiously shuffled between his fingers. “What are you planning now?” the keep asks, his eyes following the movements of the cards. The man pauses, and smacks his lips, cutting his glance to the side he looks side to side as if he were actually thinking on the question pressed in his direction.  “I’d like to catch the car, but I don’t think I’d know what to do with it once I did.” he states cryptically.  “I’m a doer, not a schemer.” he adds placing the cards on the counter. “What?” the man asks as Paulsgrave places a hand over the deck. 

 “Me and you, we’re gonna play a game of chance.” he states, a mild grin tracing a path across his face. “A game, t… to what end?” the man asks.  “A simple game of high card. You draw the higher card, you get wealth.” Paulsgrave states, a sense of dread about his voice. “If I lose?” the man asks, though he already figured he knew the answer. Paulsgrave’s eyes cut toward the revolver,  “Lets not dwell on that just yet.” he says pulling a small stack of cards off the deck.  “You’re move.” he simply states. The keep pauses, he didn’t know what would happen if he refused, but either way he figure he could indeed die, so why not play the odds. “F..fine.” he stutters quickly pulling several cards off the top.  “Show.” is ordered and both men throw the cards down on the surface of the counter.  “Fate is undecided, you’re a lucky man.” Paulsgrave states pulling the revolver up, the hammer cocks back with a loud click. “Wait, you said I was a lucky man!” the keep screams throwing both hands up defensively.  “You are, you live this day, but drawing doesn’t mean you win.” Paulsgrave states bluntly as the shadow of the gun is cast over a five of spades and a five of hearts. A single shot is fired, smoke wafts from the barrel as the keep falls to the ground clutching his shoulder.  “Hehehehehehehahahahaha! ♪ As the riders loped on by, he heard one call his name.♫” he picks back up. Pushing the revolver back in place as the man moaned in pain Paulsgrave simply smiled,  “Fate smiles even on the simple such as you and I.” he states with a grin.

~Bang, Bang, bang!~

The front door shakes with force causing the large granite tombstone to slide down further jamming it closed. “We heard gunfire, open up now!” a marine’s vice called, seemed fate was on their, the victim’s side now as a patrol had at that moment sweep walked by the store. “You’ll get it now, you’re in trouble you fiend.” the keep growls as blood seeps between his fingers. Paulsgrave simply grins,  “♫If you want to save your soul from hell a-riding on our range, then cowboy change your ways today or with us you will ride. Trying to catch the devils herd! Across these endless skies……”

*[Honor of the Blades; Tobias Vs Freya]​*​
The spark of steel can be felt all around the pair as they stood there, their eyes fixed on the other, “Heh, hahahahahahaha.” the Samurai warrior laughs as she breaks her stance, she brings her hand and hilt of her sword to her face as the tears streamed. “Mimicking me will do little.” she laughed doubling over.  “Art of the Bushido number 61, Singing Birds” Tobias calmly states. His form blurred as he spoke. Freya froze, how did he know that attack? To this point she had only used  Way of the Bushido to this point. ‘How’ was what she wanted to ask, but she didn’t even have time to think on the response, she had to act less she be cut in two. “Way of the Bushido, Defense of a Thousand Souls!” she yells, the sword she clutch splitting the air as  it was drawn. The ringing of steel shattered nearby windows as the two parted ways.  With pebbles grinding under their feet the two quickly turn to face one another again. Words could not express how each felt at that moment, the sheer adulation of the moment, the rush of adrenaline. The pounding of their pulses. The craving for combat, of pitting one’s skill against the other’s. But this wasn’t the case, it was now a battle of attraction as Freya’s own techniques were turned against her for the first time in many years. 

Time seemed to slow for the two, the woven sandals Freya wore crunch as her  foot bent as she took off, Tobias’ boots doing the same as he fired off toward her, from a distance it would appear as if two old masters of the sword was facing one another as strikes were parried and blocked and feet danced around one another. The other wise silence of the battle was soon tore by the shrill and insane laugher of the Slasher as she fought, “This is perfect, it has been a long time since I have felt so at home!” she squeals with laugher and rage as their blades twisted around one another. Locking eyes, Tobias is somewhat unnerved by what he saw. Her dark blue eyes were cold and dead, as if he was looking into the soulless eyes of a shark, the bottomless pits of despair itself. Freya grinned, the momentary distraction Tobias had was enough for her to attack, and with that her long white hair snaps like a whip as she threw her head forward. A sick thud follows as her skull met the bridge of Tobias’ nose. With a scream the pirate backs up,  his hand firing to the pain as the blood seeped past clenched fingers.  “Shit, that hurt!” he exclaimed as if calling foul. “What’s the matter? All is fair in war!”[/color] Freya states, a manical laugh shortly following. Pulling his hand free, Tobias can only glare at the words, as he knew she was right. That was all the breather he was going to get though, “Art of the Bushido Number 91, Twisting Dragon, Roaring Thunder!” she yells then vanishes with a burst of speed.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Nov 3, 2011)

*Cont.​*
In what seemed like a split second a multitude of clashes echo down several streets as the two fight, taking their fight further and further from the tower at which they started. Rounding a corner the two split ways again to regroup. “Hehahahahaha, I haven’t felt this invigorated in years.” Freya giggled uncontrollably  as Tobias panted like a dog. “You’re pretty good for a simple copy cat.” she adds with a Cheshire grin as she drug the tip of her blade across the stone street. Tobias can only growl in response, he knew he wasn’t a match for her, though he mimicked her style, he couldn’t compete with her years of experience. Not just yet at lest. For him to win this, he was going to have to try and get in her head, though he wasn’t sure that was the best of ideas at this juncture.  “Why not use my power? Bring it forth, I’ll allow you the control you need.” that sinister voice replies with a subtle malicious tone echoing in the back of Tobias’ mind.  “I don’t need your pity.” Tobias growls taking a step or two back from the advancing Freya. It was time to gamble, and Tobias hated to gamble.  “You know he’s disappointed in you right?” Tobias states, the sweat rolling down his face. Freya pauses, she can’t even muster a laugh in response. “What are you talking about mimic?” she growls, the agitation deep in her convections and voice.   “You know who Freya, your father. Freya, Mishasi. He has called out past the throws of death, sentencing you to death for your betrayals.” Tobias replies, the iron grip on the handle of his Katana drawing the color from his knuckles. 

The mention of her father’s name throws Freya into a panic as she pulled both hands to her head, the many voices there swirled around her, like a plague of locust eating away at her psyche. “No, no, no, no NO!” she screams as she backs away, the sword held against her skull trembling as she walked. The world around her tinted red as the buildings burst into flame, the archaic wind burst past her as the voices that swam in the air grew as dark as crows, with a squawk they flew around her, chanting names of the loved ones and friends that tainted her blade. The burning world around her told her but one thing, the man that stood before her was no mere man, to her twisted mind he was now a demon. Her gaze cuts up and his peach flesh burned away reveling a grotesque twisted form, that of a ghoul. Blood dripped from his mouth s his stomach twisted and turned with the souls of the damned. The sword he clutched now showed its true colors as well, morphing into a large nicked cleaver that dripped with the fires of hell. Freya was now in her own personal hell, a place that she had faced all too often as a Samurai. “Hehahahahahaha!” she cackles pulling the sword from her head, “You try this again Oni? Have I not defeated you on many times before.” she laughs pulling the blade in circles around her, “Come Ras, you’ve yet to learn you cannot beat me!” she yells at the top of her lungs, the flames that ate at the buildings and Tobias could only guess at what she was seeing. “Art of the Bushido, Ultimate Technique! Summon Five Gods!” she screams as the intent to kill flows from her being. 

The Katana in Tobias’ grip pulsed with fear, but it was already too late.~


----------



## Cooli (Nov 3, 2011)

Eternity said:


> After tying up the Diablo pirates, the crew, together with Pratchard, started walking towards town.
> 
> "Blimey mates! Tha' wus awsum tha'!" Pratchard yelled out on the way back to their ship. "I 'ave nevhur had tha' much fyn in yars!" he laughed, patting Archey hard on his back.
> 
> ...




About halfway through the party, Ryuu walked outside and jumped up on the roof Do you plan on coming down from here anytime soon? You're going to miss the entire party

Blaze was laid out on the roof looking up at the starry sky Not this time. You guys need it more than I do. Besides, I'm not the only one who's skipping out anymore Blaze pointed with his thumb to Mikaela who was sitting alone at the bay. Must not be much of a party he laughed.

I see. Well then just make sure you don't stay up here all night. Can't have our Captain catching a cold Ryuu sat a bottle and a glass down next to Blaze before jumping back down off the roof

Heh. Me? Get sick? he laughed as he popped open the bottle. He didn't bother drinking from the glass.

In the morning, the crew gathered outside to the sight of their ship completely repaired AAAACCHHOOOO!

You stayed on the roof all night, didn't you?

Shut it. It's just allergies he said as he sniffed and rubbed his nose

Wow! That's one heck of a job you did. Archey was the first on the ship, checking everything out.

"C'mon mate! 'llow meh ta giv da grand tur! Pratchard slung an arm around Archey, and the two were off.

Blaze walked over to Mikaela and patted her on the head before ruffling up her hair Let's go shrimp. Maybe this will keep you from moping around

But I wasn't . . .

No buts! Let's go! he said as he started to drag her along

While the others seemed to be preoccupied, Ryuu took the opportunity to pull Morian aside So what seems to be on your mind my friend?

I need some information regarding a group of marines that may have passed through here

You're gonna have to be more specific. As the best Shipwright Isle in West Blue, and being so close to one of the entrances to the Grandline, we get a lot of traffic through these parts. Both pirate and marine. Is there anything that would stand out about these marines you're looking for?

They would have been traveling with a unique group of captives, and probably arrived sometime late at night and left before dawn the next morning so as not to be seen by others. Ryuu paused for a moment as he reached into his pocket and pulled out an old, torn photo. Among those captives would have been this woman

Morian took the picture and focused on every detail Ah, yes. The group you are looking has been through here, and not too long ago either. And I remember this woman especially. Morian handed back the picture She was a feisty one, and caused a big commotion. However . . . Morian folded his arms and donned a more serious look Those men aren't your average ordinary marines. There have been some dark rumors surrounding them, but no one has found any evidence to bring their actions to light. Tell me, what kind of relationship do you have with the person in the picture? I would advise you to give up hope on this person, but I take it it's not an option . . .

Indeed it isn't. She is a very close . . . friend. Now, will you tell me where I can find these marines?

I see. That kind of loyalty to ones nakama is something I highly respect. The marines you are looking for are based on a island not far after you enter the Grandline, about a 3 days travel. There, they run a marine prison. Their leader is Captain/Commander Stryker, with his second in command being a man by the name of Dragos. I will give you an eternal post, as a way to get you started on your journey. I advise you to think carefully about what you do once you make it to the island. Do not act rashly, and do not underestimate Stryker or Dragos.

Thank you. This means a lot. Ryuu extended his hand for a shake, which Morian firmly accepted

Alright guys, let's get ready to set sail

Morian handed Ryuu the eternal post, and the two nodded as a sign of respect, then Ryuu hopped upon the ship

"Wull, eh wus fun meetin' yu awls. Ya shud stop by agan sumteim" Pratchard had turn, and was about to walk off the ship when he was grabbed by the shoulder

Just where do you think you're going?

"W-Wut?"

You don't expect us to leave the best shipwright Isle without picking up one to join the crew, do you?

This came as a surprise to Pratchard. While he would admit he had fun during the time he spent with this crew, he never would have imagined that they would ask him to join "Ya searous mate!? Ya not jus messin' wit meh?"

I don't think he could be more serious. Since we're head to the Grandline, there's no telling how much more damage the ship will take, and who better to fix it than the person who did a perfect repairing it the first time.

This was a lot for Pratchard to take in. On the one-hand, he was just offered the chance to live his dream, but on the other, could he really leave behind the life he has created on Woodcut Isle, everyone and everything he has ever known?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 4, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights:*
Clemens gazed mistrustfully at Dante, the man who less then a minute ago had been trying to take her head off. Atonement? It was a subject she was intimately familiar with. She wasn't so sure if Dante was truly capable of slogging such a hard road. She herself had been traveling that road for the last two years, with no end in sight. Clemens waited with baited breath as Braska roughly slammed the pampered prince against a wall. The knights anger was such that for a second she actually thought he might kill him. Then his face softened and he let him go. She wasn't surprised when Braska assented to Dante's offer, with the caveat that he never harm another innocent again. It was why she respected him so much. He was still able to see the good in people. Clemens shook her head. Truth be told she would've told the prince to go to hell. 

She could still see a remnant of the anger in Braska's eyes as he approached her, and smiled wanly as he made jest of her current bedraggled state. He was trying hard not to show it, but she had been with him long enough now to know his moods. This behavior of his was something new. Clemens had seen the woman whom Braska had turned his back on, and couldn't help but wonder if his quest for vengeance was turning into a dark obsession. She wanted to talk with him about it, but this wasn't the time or place. Braska was right. It was time to get the hell out of here. 

She gazed at the mammoth glowing mirror in the sky, the product of a freak occurrence she doubted could ever be duplicated again. The mirror was slowly shattering into pieces along the edges. She gave it maybe an hour before it totally dematerialized and left them permanently stranded in this strange world. 

"That's our ticket out of here. It should be able to take us back to our world," Clemens said. She turned towards Dante, casting him a hard look. "That's a one way ticket _my lord_," she told him, not hiding her contempt at his former title. "If you come with us there won't be any going back."


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 5, 2011)

_The Phoenix Pirates..._
_Hawkins lifted his head up from the massage table and stared at the vast cloud ocean, sparkling as white as the pure driven snow under the bright sun. Sky island truly was a paradise beyond reckoning, and best of all he was finally beyond the clutches of the World Government. He uttered a sigh of relief as Ursla kneaded her elbows along his upper back. The masseuse was looking her best today, wearing a purple bikini and matching heels.

"A little lower..." he grunted.

Yup, this place was truly paradise.

"I wonder where Rose and the others are," Ursla said. 

"Who cares. They're always getting into trouble anyway," Hawkins muttered. 

He felt Ursla's elbow dig sharply into his spine, then again. "Hey, ease up there sister."  She responded with a slap to the back of his head. "Hey!" Hawkins turned about and saw Ursla glaring at him with her sparkling blue eyes. "What's wrong?" Suddenly the long legged masseuse morphed before his eyes into an all too familiar and all too troublesome red headed girl. Hawkins jumped in alarm, almost rolling off the massage table. "What the hell?!" Rose laughed at him and began slapping him back and forth across the face. 

*"WAKE UP SILLY!!!"* _

Hawkins eyes snapped open. Rose's freckled face filled his vision as she slapped him rapidly with both hands. "WAKE UP HAWKINS. YOU FAINTED!" she giggled. Hawkins batted her hands away and scrambled to his feet. His eyes went wide as he surveyed their new surroundings. Gone was the massage table and the beautiful cloud ocean, replaced by a stark blackness all around them as they hurtled into the void of outer space. He felt his throat go paper dry as he saw the planet earth hanging below them. 

"But...we were...we were floating along on the cloud ocean...and Ursla was giving me a massage on the beach...and..." 

"Ha you wish!" Ursla scoffed. 

"You must've been dreaming it," Rose responded with a shrug. Suddenly she leaped to the top of the railing and spread her arms wide at the glittering stars before them. "BECAUSE WE'RE IN SPACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

As _the Phoenix Dawn_ flew out of earth's orbit and entered the vastness of space, everyone on deck suddenly felt a weightless effect. Rose gasped in surprise as her feet floated off the deck. The strands of her reddish blond hair drifted all about her face like medusa tendrils. "Wow we're flying. What's the deal?! Is this like magic or something?" 

"There's no gravity in space," Ten replied matter of factly. Unlike the others the robot girl was somehow able to keep her feet planted on deck. Rose wondered if she was using super glue. She cast the thought aside and turned her attention back to their new environment, space the final frontier, or something like that. 

"I'M GONNA SWIM IN SPACE!" Rose declared boldly. She looked around for someone to join her. Shingo was the closest so she grabbed his gloved hand and hauled him beside her. "Join me Shingo!"  The poor boxer, who had been badly bruised during his valiant effort against the World Government agent, stared at her uncertainly and then at the black void. "Uh...I don't think this is a good id-" Before he could even finish speaking Rose shot them both through the protective bubble dome that covered the Phoenix Dawn. They passed through the porous bubble barrier with little trouble (Rose had designed it so that you could pass through without breaking the bubble) and entered the vacuum of space. Rose let go of the boxer as they both soared over the top of the ship. She cartwheeled rapidly through the void and began mimicking the backstroke. 

"LOOK AT MEEEEEEEEE GUYS...HAHAHAHAHA...AAAAGH!" Rose grabbed her throat and gasped sharply. 

"There's also no air in space..." Ten added.


----------



## Palpatine (Nov 6, 2011)

*The Phoenix Pirates/Journey to the Moon*

Dapper's jaw dropped as he watched both Rose and Shingo float outside the bubble and into space. *"NO WAIT!"* Before his words reached them they were already gasping for air.

*"Oh no!"* Dapper turned to Ten. *"Don't just stand there! Help them!"* Ten complied and immediately launched herself outside the bubble. As she rocketed herself over to Shingo and Rose, she reached out to grab the two when suddenly all three crashed into something very large and wet. There was a moment of silence among the crew, who were trying to piece together what just happened, and just what they were looking at.

*"It's...it's an ocean!!!"* Indeed, as bizarre as it seemed, there was a giant ocean floating just under them. The water didn't look like any ocean on earth however. Instead, the water wasn't blue, but multiple sparkling colors, like a giant rainbow. 

Ten quickly emerged from the water, carrying both Rose and Shingo over her shoulder. "We can breathe! You guys we can breathe!" Rose shouted ecstatically. Ten floated the two back through the bubble. and placed them back on the deck. The other crew mates were so stunned that they hadn't noticed themselves floating back down to the deck. 

Dapper suddenly felt the deck under his talons. *"What the...gravity? Oxygen? An ocean?! What the devil is going on here!? This defies all logic. Everything I've read about outer space...is it a lie?"* 

Ten turned to Dapper. "Not necessarily. That water isn't natural. From what I could tell, it didn't contain any H2O. Yet, strangely, Rose was still affected the same way any other "hammer" would in the ocean. It has nearly all the same properties and the same density as salt water." 

Dapper was about to respond when he heard a distant voice. "Hey, yoo hoo! I say, over here!" The whole crew turned around and ran over to the side of the ship. In the distance, they could make something out, just barely. Something was floating in the "ocean". It appeared to be a small fishing boat, with a man sitting upright in it.

*"YOU'RE KIDDING ME!"* Dapper shouted. 

"Seems I'm stuck. Mind giving me a ride?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 6, 2011)

*Taskforce Absolute Justice: *
Garrick gazed with a bored expression at the field of cloudy mist that shrouded the upper portion of the battle platforms. The veil of white mist was as thick as pea soup and he couldn't see a lick of what was going on. Garrick rolled his eyes and uttered a string of curses. It was all a bunch of bullshit as far as he was concerned, using these kinds of stealth tactics and trickery. Where he came from you settled a fight by standing in front of your foe and slugging it out until one man dropped. After what felt to him like an eternity, but was really only twelve seconds, he finally had had enough. *"What are you two doing in there?! Making out or something?"* he boomed. It was then that a large furry goat man plummeted from the depths of the cloud field. *"Who the fuck is that?"* 

Lt. Niles Hawthorne, the chief medical and science officer, spoke up. "It's the boy sir. According to his file he's a zoan user." 

*"Oh..."* Garrick mumbled, although this new bit of knowledge did nothing to change his opinion of the kid. He was still a big time loser. 

Garrick watched with disappointment as Pattaya narrowly avoided certain death from the spikes below, deftly springing from pole to pole with all the agility of a mountain goat. The Goat Man disappeared back into the white mist. Suddenly a series of thundering shots rang out, like punches that sounded more like rapid machine gun fire. Amelia came flying out of the white mist like a rocket. Garrick's eyes went wide as her face came within a few feet of the poison tipped spikes. *"YES! GYAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"* At the last second Amelia formed a cloud cushion between herself and the spikes. *"NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" * 

The Marine girl bounced off of the cloudy cushion and over the field of spikes. She went rolling end over end across the highly polished floor but managed to monkey flip back to her feet at the last second. She breathed a sigh of relief and glanced up at the cloud field. A black and blue shiner marked the underside of her left eye from where she had been struck. With a wave of her hands she dissipated the clouds into nothingness. Pattaya stood precariously on the edge of a platform, still in his goat form. 

"Not bad..." Amelia muttered. If she had known he was a zoan she would've used totally different tactics. She nodded her head towards Pattaya. "Good fight." 

*"YEAH, YEAH, YEAH. WHATEVER!"* Garrick barked. *"You lost Armstrong. I guess that makes you even more of a waste of space then I thought you were." * As the platform was lowered back to its default position he called out the next two combatants. *"Okay next we got Lt. Forescythe versus Lt. Mongo!" * Garrick grinned devilishly. This would be a good one.  Suddenly the ground began to shake, thump, thump, thump, thump. A huge Marine emerged from the outer corridor, dwarfing even Garrick. He stood at just under eleven feet tall and had arms and legs as thick as tree trunks. A shaggy mane of inky black hair shrouded his face. Behind his back was strapped a massive jute, which he quickly drew and waved about the air with a roar. Lt. Parkus Mongo was Garrick's number one bruiser and troubleshooter on the ship. If that heathen Forescythe could beat him then he would take the half giant's place. 

*"Anytime ladies!"*


----------



## Vergil (Nov 7, 2011)

No-one had ever man handled Dante like that. The grip knocked the winnd out of him causing a surge of rage to well up in him. As Braska berated him the former Prince said nothing but simply returned an icy stare at the Knight, repressing his urge to impale him with his grappling hook. He was about to retort but Sendo rushed over and calmed him.

“Look you have a good chance here to turn over a leaf. Start a new chapter in your life, away from all of this.”

“This is all I have known. Total power, obedience and no mercy. I feel if I can overcome this challenge then my spirit will be stronger, as will my blade. I shall help with your cause if only to fight strong opponents.” Dante looked at his fist as he clenched it.

“Trust me, when you save your first innocent it’s a rush that ten times better than killing an opponent. That’s true power, the power to save a life as opposed to ending it.” Sendo smiled and nodded

“You are an odd man Sendo Kagawa but your words have been noted.”  Something like a half smile cracked in his glacier face.

Clemens had a tone her voice which Dante did not understand, having been a Prince and being spoken to with the highest of regard, sarcasm and humour was utterly lost on him. 

“There is no need to address me as my lord any longer. I have renounced my title. But if you do wish to continue then I shall not stop you. As for this one way ticket. I am fully aware of this. This land, this world is meaningless… dull. I have travelled the entirety of it and all bow before me, this portal is an opportunity I cannot pass up.” He said astutely. “I will throw it all away. Even my name. I shall become the opposite of myself so I shall adopt the name Vergil from now on.”

Sendo whispered to Clemens. “Come on…play nice. Please, for me.”

“Come, we have little time.” Vergil said, “Sendo, I believe your abilities could prove useful at this juncture.”

“Hmm? Oh yeah…” Sendo looked at the massive hole at the side of the wall and reached into his sack, producing a piece of white marble. He activated his power and the large set of steps materialised and allowed for safe passage to the ground.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

Cooli said:


> About halfway through the party, Ryuu walked outside and jumped up on the roof Do you plan on coming down from here anytime soon? You're going to miss the entire party
> 
> Blaze was laid out on the roof looking up at the starry sky Not this time. You guys need it more than I do. Besides, I'm not the only one who's skipping out anymore Blaze pointed with his thumb to Mikaela who was sitting alone at the bay. Must not be much of a party he laughed.
> 
> ...



Pratchard looked back at Morian, not sure what to do, or say.

"I cannot just leaf tham, can ai?" he said, looking solemn for the first time in a long time. He was at a crossroad, and he didn't like it one bit. Morian had known Pratchard for a while, and his expression was a red light in the eyes of Morian. He knew that whatever he did, he was going to regret it.

"Pratchard, come here." he said, signaling the shipwright to come.

He sat down on a barrel, and as soon as Pratchard did the same, he spoke.

"Pratchard, we have know each other for many years, and I am aware that you do not want to leave. But.." a tear flowed down Morian's cheek. "But you are not meant to stay here. You where never meant to stay here old pal. I can see it every day. They way you look out to sea and you smile with such a power and authority. How sad you are when a ship you have build leaves these ports. You were meant to fly. To become one with the sea!"

As Morian spoke, Pratchard slowly let his smile grow.

"Thank ya Morian, ya are a tryue friend. And ai prumise ya nuw, ai will return onna these days. And I will brung ya tha most magnificent ship you have ever seen!" he said with a grin, almost surprised about how clean the last of his sentence sounded.

"I can see it in your eyes Pratchard, when you return, you will be far above anything I can dream to be. Your potential is endless!" Morian gave him a big hug, and walked away. "THAT IS A PRUMISE! AI WILL RETURN!" he shouted, both smiling wide and crying his heart out.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 7, 2011)

*Pandora...*

?Should have figured it wasn't going to be easy.?  Ruark said with a half smile.  ?But, we dealt with these last few groups.  Whats a few more??  He readied his sword as they watched the men coming down from the platform.

?Just be careful.  They are really really really big...?

?Do you think they are big everywhere??  Kagami grinned at Tony then glanced toward Shinpachi who was the true victim of that statement.

?I suppose they would...?  Tony's face grew bright red and she fanned it with her hand, Shinpachi groaned at Tony's reaction.

?You can check out their attributes later.  Let's concentrate a little.?  Ruark said with a laugh, though he was talking as much to Tony as he was to Dude.

?Yeah okay.?  Dude said putting his rock back in his pocket and edging Scar to the side, while Tony just cleared her throat and kicked at a rock.

?Here he comes.  We got this one.?  Ruark bounded forward pushing Shinpachi back, causing him to stumble and loose his footing.  He crashed against Tony, his face planted right on her chest.

?You okay Shinpachi??

?Mmmmpfffff....?  He mumbled nodding his head but didn't move until Tony righted him because of the biggest guys was charging their way while bullets flew.

?Watch out!?  Tony yelled as the massive man swung an even larger sword.  

?Got it!?  Ruark ducked and rolled toward the side where he swung his sword.  It connect with Hanz' shoulder but only drew a little blood.  The man turned around and hit Ruark in the head with the hilt.

?Son of a...?  Ruark grumbled as he staggered back holding his head.

?Get 'em!?  Dude called to Scar who was now at the back of the sword-wielder.  The skag raced forward and slashed with his claws as Dude swung his sword in a downward arc.  The combined attack of the two caused Hanz to stagger forward, slamming into Ruark then they both went down.

?RUARK!?  Tony screamed as he collapsed under the weight.

?Get him off!?  Ruark yelled pushing at the Hanz' shoulders.  The man obliged but with no assistance.  He grunted as he slammed his sword down toward Ruark, who rolled out of the way again.  Unfortunately each time he rolled the sword was soon to follow.

?That looks like a dangerous game of whack-a-mole!  I want to play!?  Dude raced forward on the back of Scar who planted a foot down where Ruark's head had been a moment before.
*
?NOT HELPING!?*  Ruark yelled covering his head as he rolled.

?Right.  Forgot about that.?  Dude laughed sheepishly.  Then turned toward Hanz his sword lifted, Scar's mouth opened and his claws extended as they tore into the muscle bound freak.  Hanz was on the defensive, trying to deflect the sharp instruments that were slashing through the air, but that wasn't his undoing.

See the man's distraction, Tony raced forward and jumped onto his back.  With her sledgehammer she began pounding on his head until the relentless attack of the two caused him to drop to his knees then collapse face forward.

?One down two to go!  Can they do it?  Nobody knows!?  Moxxi's voice cut in from the speakers.

?Yeah thanks for the help.?  Ruark said with disdain as he got to his feet, spitting out a bit of dirt, glaring at his friends.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 7, 2011)

Kuno said:


> *Green Cloaks...
> 
> Tiana...*
> 
> ...



"They are called devils fruit users." Alex chimes in. "Some of them are evil, others kind and a few in between." Alex wanted to reassure his new crew mate but it seemed impossible given the situation. "Ive sent the others away." Midori claims, walking back from her mission. "That was quick..." Midori simply nodded and smiled. "Plenty of dead wood on this island, enough to make a raft quickly." Rex nodded and stood up. "Very well then, we'll rest here for the night, someone go back to the ship and gather up some supplies so we can eat and build tents!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2011)

*Green cloaks - Ral*

The D. guy listened carefully at Kaidou?s story, all the legend of that warrior and those evil fruit users, lure people into traps like that wasn?t fun at all. He frowned while thinking about how much of a pain would the guys Kaidou was taking about would be ina fight though something inside him grew excited as he was imagining himself fighting against such opponents, for someone like Ral whose only purpose is to fight until he becomes the strongest, it would be big challenge. He didn?t get surprised, he knew that the so called demons were fruit users just like himself.

"So there really are fruits like that?!"he asked a bit animated while jumping making it out from his lazy position lying on the ground."I wonder if people with that kind of powers can fight this!"he said making his right hand to burn with shinning red/orange fire as he looked proudly at his flame. 

"MAAAN, that story just made me excited, I won?t be able to sleep tonight!"he said with a big smile in his face.



InfIchi said:


> "They are called devils fruit users." Alex chimes in. "Some of them are evil, others kind and a few in between." Alex wanted to reassure his new crew mate but it seemed impossible given the situation. "Ive sent the others away." Midori claims, walking back from her mission. "That was quick..." Midori simply nodded and smiled. "Plenty of dead wood on this island, enough to make a raft quickly." Rex nodded and stood up. "Very well then, we'll rest here for the night, someone go back to the ship and gather up some supplies so we can eat and build tents!"



"Me, me, me!!! i wanna go get a snack from the ship!" but Shaw?s glare just made him take his words back"?kay  I?m not going"he said depressed.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *Cipher Pirates - Orland VS. Trevor*
> *Music in my veins
> 
> 
> ...



*Cipher Pirates - Orland VS. Trevor*
*Music in my veins pt.2*

Orland was bloody and bruized beyond belief, and every movement hurt, still he kept tapping his foot and head, up and down, up and down. Blood was still seeping out from the back of his head, where one of the bricks hit.
He could feel his broken ribs with every breath, but in his mind, there was only one thing. Music.

And in this state, Trevor's movements where predictable. As if the music in his ears had made him able to sense everything with clearity.  It was a strange feeling, and he was still ajusting to it.

But Trevor, instead of becoming more agitated, suddenly started laughing. "Ahaha! Do you really think I am thaaaaat bad?" he said playfully, casually swinging his axe over his shoulder. "You wish~" he said, disappearing in a blur. Orland felt something behind him, but to no awail. He was send flying into a solid brick wall, making him cough blood. Music was still surging through him, but that attack was strong, and his vision became blurred.

"No fear..no fear...no fear..." he said desperatly, but his hands and feet were trembeling. He pressed the side of his dial-headphone, swithing song.​











Another surge of power flowed through the young boy on the battlefield, and a smile appeared on his face yet again.

"No fear."​


----------



## Eternity (Nov 7, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Green cloaks - Ral*
> 
> The D. guy listened carefully at Kaidou?s story, all the legend of that warrior and those evil fruit users, lure people into traps like that wasn?t fun at all. He frowned while thinking about how much of a pain would the guys Kaidou was taking about would be ina fight though something inside him grew excited as he was imagining himself fighting against such opponents, for someone like Ral whose only purpose is to fight until he becomes the strongest, it would be big challenge. He didn?t get surprised, he knew that the so called demons were fruit users just like himself.
> 
> ...



*"I will get the food and cooking supplies." *Shaw said, slowly taking his eyes away from Ral. *"Tiana, stay close to Rex."* he added, wanting to protect her. *"He is the strongest one here."*

*"Kimchi, can you help with the rest of the supplies?"* he asked, turning to the fishman.


----------



## Cooli (Nov 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Pratchard looked back at Morian, not sure what to do, or say.
> 
> "I cannot just leaf tham, can ai?" he said, looking solemn for the first time in a long time. He was at a crossroad, and he didn't like it one bit. Morian had known Pratchard for a while, and his expression was a red light in the eyes of Morian. He knew that whatever he did, he was going to regret it.
> 
> ...




As Pratchard was crying his eyes out, Archey came up from behind and slapped him hard on the back Nows not the time to be crying! We should be celebrating he said with a smile

Hey you two, quit messin around! We're burning daylight!

If no one objects, I would like to choose our first location in the Grandline

That's fine with me. So long as I get a good work out he said as he cracked his knuckles Hey Mikaela, raise the anchor and take us out

As the ship began to pull out of the bay, everyone waved goodbye to Morian and the others Now then, let's head to the Grandline! a nice breeze picked up as the ship sailed off into the distance


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 7, 2011)

Eternity said:


> *"I will get the food and cooking supplies." *Shaw said, slowly taking his eyes away from Ral. *"Tiana, stay close to Rex."* he added, wanting to protect her. *"He is the strongest one here."*
> 
> *"Kimchi, can you help with the rest of the supplies?"* he asked, turning to the fishman.



"Uhhmm... Sure." Kimchi slowly sat up and brushed the back of his pants off. "I'll be back Rex." Kimchi bowed to the captain and toddled off to help Shaw with the supplies. "Little guy tries his best eh?" Kaidou smirked a little, trying to hold it back as much as possible. "So... Kaidou, what island do you come from anyway?" Midori asks, a little curious about the gunner. "No where you need to concern yourself with." He responds, snapping a little at the new girl. "Sheesh, just asking..." Midori shook her head and sighed.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2011)

> *Cipher Pirates*
> 
> Kent vs. Ben
> _Motivation!_



The two captains' attacks collided with an inhuman intensity, the force of their impact destroying several of the buildings next to them. 

When the dust cleared, both captains remained standing, backs to each other, both panting heavily. Ben's two katana were drenched in blood, and Kent's entire body still danced with lightning, crackling merrily in the silence.

"It'll take..." Ben said, turning back to face Kent, "More than that... to beat me." He held both katana out in front of him but his knees were visibly shaking now. "You can't have much left. You're finished."

"I'll have as much strength as I need," Kent responded, spitting some blood out his mouth and turning to Ben. "I thought you'd learned to stop underestimating me." 

Ben shrugged in response and shot forward. "Hurricane spin!" His katana whirled in deadly circles, but Kent was able to dodge around them and land a solid hit on Ben's right cheek. The Slasher stumbled back and spit out a tooth, shaking his head ruefully and chuckling.

"Fuck this," he said finally, reaching into his pocket. Kent tensed, expecting a grenade of some sort, but what Ben pulled out of his pocket was just a box with a button. "This," Ben said, "is a detonator that will blow the whole island a few seconds after being pressed. That," he said, pointing towards a hole in the ground Kent hadn't noticed before, "Is an escape hatch. So I'm going to give you a choice. I'll click the button, drop it, and head for the escape hatch, which will close up after me. You can either chase me...you're fast now, you could probably catch me, and we'd both survive...but I can't say the same for your crew. Or you could press the button again and stop the charge...but I'd get away. You're not _that_ fast Kent." So. What's it going to be?"

Time seemed to slow. 

Kent's mind flashed back involuntarily. He had just been kicked out of the Shine Monks' Temple, and had only recently enrolled in the marines. After leading his small squad to a resounding success against some bandits holed up in a mountain, he had been officially promoted to officer. His commanding officer, who would later meet his end while fighting pirates on Anchor Island, had told him something.

"Kent," he had said, looking older than Kent had ever seen him look, "You've had command now. I trust you know what that means."

"My own room?"

"Responsibility, Kent. The responsibility to succeed. And sometimes, to succeed...you have to make hard choices. listen to me Kent," he said, leaning down and looking Kent in the eyes. "Not everyone will make it out alive. You will see friends die. But the most important thing, at the end of the day, is to make the choice. The right choice. The only choice." He sighed. "I hope you know what I'm talking about Kent. I really hope you do."

Ben pressed the button.

"I think...I finally understand."


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 10, 2011)

*Sheryl Claire*
Gilfort Island, Marketplace​
Sheryl ran down to the end of the street in the direction that the stranger had pointed only a moment ago. She turned the corner not a moment too soon, for as soon as she did she heard the voices of several marines questioning the former spectators of her little discipline session. She was sure to get an earful from her crew later, but she didn’t really care. 

“A ghost, eh?”

A grin spread across her face. A ghost in the marketplace; what could be a more interesting encounter on their first stop after setting sail? While thinking these thoughts, Sheryl ran through the streets, in the direction of the market. 

“Whoa, careful.”

Sheryl narrowly avoided a collision with a young lady that was turning the corner ahead of her. She was accompanied by a larger, muscular man. They seemed to be in a hurry to get somewhere.

“Ah, sorry about that, I wasn’t paying attention.”
“No, don’t worry about it. I haven’t seen you before, are you a visitor? Oh, I see; you must be from the ship that just docked.”
“Yeah, I was trying to find my way to the marketplace, but I'm not entirely sure where I'm going.”
“We were just on our way to the market ourselves, so you can tag along with us if you’d like.”
“Sakuya, we’re wasting time.”
“Oh, you’re right. Sorry, Lieutenant. Anyway, we’re in a bit of a rush; there seems to be a dangerous criminal in one of the shops at the market.”
“Are you marines?” 
“That's right; I’m Sakuya Karisame, Ensign, and this is Lieutenant Jerrick Gaoren; and you are?”
“Sheryl Claire; it’s a pleasure to meet you.”
“Likewise.”
“Sakuya!”
“Sorry!”

Well, this was unexpected. Sheryl didn’t mind the fact that they were marines, to be honest, but it seemed that there had been an incident in the market. Sheryl almost lost track of the two of them while she was lost in thought, but caught up to them quickly. 

“Hey, did you say something about a dangerous criminal?”

Neither of them spoke, but Lieutenant Gaoren nodded in response.

“Would it have anything to do with the ghost that people have been seeing?”
“What? How do you know about that?”
“I just asked someone about it earlier, I heard them mention it and got curious.”
“Is that why you’re headed to the market?”
“Yeah.”
“Well, we might be heading to the same place, then.”
“Oh?”

As they turned onto the next street, there was an immediately noticeable scene spread out before them. A patrol of marines had formed a half-circle around the entrance to a single shop, and were demanding entrance. One of them caught sight of the Lieutenant and Ensign, and rushed up to inform them of the situation.

“Sir, the man is still inside. There hasn’t been any subsequent gunfire from the one we heard before we announced our presence, but we haven’t been able to get inside; the door’s bolted shut, and we don’t have any breaching equipment.”
“Not a problem. Stand clear.”

Lieutenant Gaoren walked up to the shop door, and without warning, blew the door in with a single side-kick. He entered past the rubble, and pointed at the tall man who could be none other than their target.

“Ghost of Loguetown, Gravedigger Dan, we’re taking you in.”

Without allowing for response, Gaoren launched himself toward the tall man, with a full force punch already on course. Before he made contact, however, something halted his fist. It was Sheryl, who had rushed between the two of them and blocked Jerrick’s attack with her own punch.

“What are you doing?!”
“Sorry, Lieutenant; I can’t let you arrest my future crewmember.” 
“What?!”
“I’ll introduce myself once more; Sheryl Claire, pirate captain.”


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2011)

*Pandora*

Mion was getting restless. With her wings tied she couldn’t even retract them to go into her hybrid form and running in the flying form was difficult. 

“Shinpachi. I feel sheepish asking for your help again but could you free me?” she said walking to the spectacled man. 

Shinpachi was occasionally overwhelmed at her pure sex appeal, even though, like Tony she didn’t mean it. She wore a super mini skirt and a top that showed more than it covered. Kagami had picked out the clothes for her and honestly he wondered if she was actually a guy sometimes with her taste for womens clothing.

At any rate Mion was usually oblivious to what men responded to as she bent over to speak to a sitting Shinpachi. 

“My God….” He said staring at her chest and shaking himself out of it. “I mean yeah, of course I’ll help.”

She turned around and Shinpachi looked at the bonds holding her wings. It wasn’t just rope it was like a steel cable. His sword wasn’t going to cut it. “Crap. I need a better tool…”

He looked around and saw Tony with Dude. He was going to call out to her but suddenly got nervous and thought things over. The tone in which he should call her, what his arms should be doing, what his face should look like. He asked Mion her opinion. Mion turned around.

“There are different ways to call someone? I did not know this. I would normally just do; Tony! We need your help!” Mion called out to the girl who smiled and happily walked over, with Shinpachi cowering behind the bat lady.

“Yep, oh I’m so sorry!” Tony said suddenly realising the bonds around Mion, “That must be so uncomfortable! We’ll get to work on that right away. Come on Shinpachi! You can give me a hand!” she said grabbing it.


Meanwhile Kagami and Sougo were having issues. Sougo was taking the gun wielding giant that was Franz  and was finding that he could take a lot of punishment. He was armoured to the hilt and was slow but with his ability to absorb so much damage it really didn’t matter if he was hit. He switched weapons to a Mulcher, a hand held chaingun. Sougo dived for cover as the barrage of bullets came at him. 

Sougo raced around the corner as he heard his giant footstep. He ran up the stairs and onto a bridge that saw Franz directly below him. He fired a rocket straight for his head which would be enough to take out anyone but Franz merely shook off the shockwave and slowly aimed his gun to Sougo. 

“Damn that fucking armour!” he shouted from behind a wall as the deafening buzz of bullets whizzed by him. He switched to his flame thrower mode hoping to heat the metal high enough so that it would cook him in that suit. There was a break in the fire as the gun overheated. Sougo came out of the cover and uleashed a huge stream of fire from his weapon.

There was something like a dull laugh and Sougo knew right then to stop. “Flame resistant metal! Damn the fucking armour even more!” he shouted.

Kagami was equally as troubled and had decided to take on Sledge on her own.

“Sledge crush pretty girl!” he said slowly raising hammer.

“Aw you think I’m pretty? That’s sweet but I think you’ve got the meaning of ‘You have a crush on me’ a little wrong…” Kagami jumped as the massive hammer came down. She had jumped high enough to dodge it but hadn’t counted on the shockwave being so powerful. She was thrown back and was saved from injury as she quickly teleported the sandbags to the wall she was about to hit.

“OOF!” she gasped and flipped up. “Hammertime indeed.”

Kagami looked at the imposing figure of Sledge. His face was the product of dedicated years of falling various ugly trees and being hit with the subsequent branches on his way down. His teeth were large and misshapen, jutting out at odd angles from his mouth. He wore a mask over the top half of his head for which Kagami was grateful for.

The man stomped towards her, holding a sawed off shotgun in his meaty left arm, which he pointed at her. “Shit!” she dived out of the way as two thunderous bursts of gunfire exploded from the weapon. There were bullet holes everywhere, the spread of the weapon being huge, meaning that it wasn’t that accurate but at close range would chop her in half.

“If I was smart then I’d stay away from you. You’re going to be a pain in the ass to deal with at close range so really I should chip away at you with irritating little attacks from distance but I’ll leave the smart stuff to Shinpachi. Besides I’m sure if I hit you enough times close up then I’d make you less ugly. Ha! Kagami’s cosmetic surgery clinic is now open for business.”  She charged at the hammer weilder.


Mion’s claws were gripped tight as she watched Sougo and Kagami fight. She knew what she had to do but couldn’t do it. “Are you almost done?” she asked politely.

Tony was using a pair of wire cutters and having Shinpachi keep the wire as straight as possible. “These are nice long and thick. Must be handled delicately with care.” She looked lovingly at the cable stroking it up and down and sighing. Then she took the wire cutters, bit her bottom lip and breathed in about to cut it.

Shinpachi winced and crossed his legs slightly as Tony cut the wire in one sharp motion. “That’s one, now for the other. Shinpachi grip it tight as if you were trying to choke a sheriff and wait for the posse to come! I heard someone say that once.”

“That…..means something…else…I mean it works but…” Shinpachi gripped the cable and pulled on it hard.

“That’s it! Oh yeah jerk it like that!” Tony squealed happily

“Jesus I think the posse are coming soon….” Shinpachi mumbled. Mion heard his heart rate increasing again to similar levels the time he made a mess in his trousers and turned her head slightly.

Dude laughed his ass off and fell off Scar.

“It is quite amazing how you require no physical contact for that.” Mion remarked. Ruark nodded with a grin.

“I…I…” Shinpachi breathed hard and was sweating, then was again brought down to earth as Tony cut the wire, causing Mion to laugh a little. She wasted little time though as her wings spread apart.

“Ahhh, much better, thank you.” Then she raced towards Franz, grabbing the large helmet off his face, allowing Sougo to land one hell of a critical shot with a rocket launcher.

Mion then swooped up to Kagami but then stopped as she saw a small building drop from the sky on the man. She landed next to her,

“Over kill?” she asked. Kagami looked worse for wear, her clothes torn, a black eye forming, a bloody lip and clutching her ribs. 

“That was my favourite jacket!” she yelled at the building. 

“Oh.” Mion said looking at the torn garment and a fuming Kagami. “We may need him alive though for that vault piece.”

“Oh yeah…I totally forgot about that.” Kagami teleported the building off Sledge who moaned, “whoa, tough guy.”

“Wowwwweeeeee!!” Moxxi screamed in delight, “Did you see that folks!? A building! I haven’t seen anything like that since the reign of McGillicutty!!”

“OK so now what? Where’s that vault piece?” Kagami asked Moxxi who pointed to  the hammer. Kagami looked at the hammer. It was shaped like a quarter of a large cone; pointed on one side and flat on the other.

“He was using it as a hammer!?” Shinpachi asked incredulously.

Moxxi came down an elevator with the sniper and walked out beside them. “That’s right. Whatever that’s made of if can’t be broken with anything we have so Sledge figured it’d make a good hammer. That was his one and only moment of inspiration. Oh no hard feelings by the way, I figured you could take them out. Here, I have a great tailor, he’ll get your coat fixed for you, though the more flesh you show the better little kitten” 

“Oh is that right?” she asked Moxxi flirtatiously, Shinpachi grabbed Kagami’s arm and dragged her away. 

“No! Just no! I’m at my limit here! I refuse to have that image in my head as well!”

“Maybe another time sweetheart.” Moxxi bent over and blew a kiss to her

“Sigh…you rarely get girls that are built like her anymore.” Kagami said. “Right. Next piece of the vault is…um…Moxxi?”

“Fine, since you made me soooo much money I’ll tell you. My Scootykins can help you point in the right direction. He probably knows someone in the Dahl Headlands

“What’s a Scootykin?” Shinpachi asked

“You haven’t heard of Scooter?” Sougo said, “One of the finest mechanics around these parts. Probably give Tony here a run for her money. Moxxi’s son is that right?”

“Yup, my dahlin is the best at what he does. He’ll take care of you. Well it’s been fun, I have to somehow follow this act. Jeez you sure gave me a problem.” Moxxi stretched out and turned.

Kagami sighed, “Hate to see you go but love to watch you leave…” Moxxi turned and winked at her as they exited the dome.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Nov 12, 2011)

*Green Cloaks* *- Entomb Island
*
?Damn it I ended up getting lost from the rest of the group.? Tommy sighed as he walked along the island of the damned alone, he had no idea how he ended up losing them, but something skittering along in the distance caught his eye and he managed to get separated from the group, ?Really I should stop being such a curious guy all the time.? Tommy ended up finding out that it was actually a skeleton beetle, in fact every damned animal on this island seemed to be a skeleton of the actual animal, that somehow happened to be animated, ?Why am I not scared out of my wits being on an island with reanimated skeletal animals? Isn't it only a matter of time before I meet some reanimated skeleton that wants to devour my soul?? Speaking of reanimated skeletal animals, Tommy had managed to gain two wolves a companion, two skeleton wolves with human skulls attached to their heads, and for added effect he managed to tame them by feeding them random bones he found around the island, why the hell a skeleton would eat bones Tommy didn't know.  

?This island confuses the hell out of me.? Tommy sighed as he tossed another random group of bones back towards the wolves who ate them without a care in the world. Soon enough Tommy came upon a welcome sight, that of the crew actually attempting to begin setting up camp, although it looked like a few people were missing from the lineup. Shaw and Kimichi seem to have gone off somewhere, most likely to get food and supplies since Shaw happened to be one of the people gone, ?There you guys are, hey I got us some pets for the time being.? Tommy pointed to the skeleton wolves with human skulls for heads, ?They're a weird bunch of animals, they eat bones for some reason.? Tommy tossed another pile of bones back to the wolves, who began munching down on them, ?Oh yeah they also have human skulls for heads, that's kind of intriguing, isn't it?? Tommy said without a hitch in his voice, unaware of just how creepy that would appear to the ordinary person.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2011)

*The Revolutionary Knights ~ The Iron Tower

Braska Hextor​*









​
The group of five, Braska, Clemens, Lucy, Sendo and the newly recruited Dante quickly made their way down the stairs created by their shaggy crewmate. Hundreds of townsfolk gazed up in shock, including the young brunette Rynia who could still not shake the confusion she was feeling. That armoured man truly had something about him, but she could not put her finger on it. Quickly behind the Revolutionary Knights Zane Garrick and his men, followed by the ex-marine Rose stormed down for their own escape. Zane began to bellow out in song much to the annoyance of those present, apart from Lucy who clapped along as best she could while being dragged by her hand by Clemens. They were quickly run to the docks and leap upon their ship before driving it through the closing tear in the worlds dimension. Would it take them home? That was the general assumption but who knew what else was out there after this. Fingers and toes were certainly crossed. Suddenly an alarm sounded from behind them on the tower and the reinforcements of the headquarters marines suddenly appeared along an armoured wall with rifles in their hands, aimed towards the intruders escaping. The fact Dante was among them did not seem to cause any of them to hesitate. Could it be word of his alligence had already passed through a den den mushi to his parents whom had in return disowned him? Such things were impossible, but that was what went through Braska?s mind as he glanced to the sight behind him. 
?Ready and aim!? A snarly marine officer barked as he twirled his moustache. Even after such an encounter they were not going to be allowed to escape so easily. Screams echoed from the crowd of passer bys who ducked to avoid the chance of being shot.  

The stair case beneath Braska?s foot crumbled as he slammed down his boot for a quick turn towards the enemy. The rest of his allies passed him; glancing back to see what it is he was coming up with. With his brow heavy and eyes iced over he gripped The Tenderizer with both his hands and revolved it sideways around his back. The marine officer thrust his hand forwards and called out in an arrogant tone.
?Fire!? At the same time Braska roared out as he used a considerable amount of strength, the black blade being swung in a massive arc between him, his allies and his enemies. 
*?We do not have time to waste on you!?* The power that erupted from his swung plummeted towards the armoured wall and crashed directly into it. The metal of the tower bent inwards, the bullets that had escaped the barrels of the guns were thrown off course and the marine soldiers were thrown backwards like rag dolls in a tornado. The marine officer flailed about madly as he tossed back through a doorway in the tower and vanished into it?s shadows. A deep breath escaped Braska?s lips after he completed attack, followed by him sheathing his sword in a smooth arch. Zane blinked, sweat trickling down his skin. 
?My oh my~?He thought ?This whole encounter has made this hero even stronger, that is why he is a hero after all! A song, I will write a song about him.? The group quickly continued on with Zane bobbing his head from side to side thinking up a tune to come up with his Braska song. The knight turned back towards the stairs and motioned everyone to follow him. They had no time to waste on an escape. The group quickly made their way through the town, being completely undisturbed by the various townsfolk who fled in opposite directions. They had certainly made a negative name for themselves in this world; they would likely be remembered for some time to come.

Once they reached their ship Braska made sure everyone got onboard, before following them up he turned towards Zane and his company, offering them a light nod.
*?Good luck to you, all of you.?* The knight said kindly. The large bear of a man cracked a smile and threw his arms around the armoured warrior. Tears flushed down his cheeks, as did tears run down the faces of his men. 
?You will be missed! I hope one day. ONE DAY! I can visit you!? Braska patted the mans back before awkwardly pushing him away, yet in a manner that was not rude, and made his way up the ships ramp.
*?Sendo, ex-Prince, get the sails. Clemens, free us from the dock.?* His gaunleted hand tightly grasped the helm of the Glowing Future as his gaze turned towards the light in the distance, slowly losing its shine. Marines on the dock scampered towards their own ships with the intention of perusing the other worlder?s but it was the Revolutionary Knights who were on the waters first. With his teeth tightly clamped he spun the wheel and turned the ship towards the portal tear. The rest of the crew flopped beside him as they watched intensely. This was the moment of truth.
*?What if it doesn?t work!??* Sendo yelped out. Braska was quick to retort.
*?It will work!?*
*?What if it doesn?t though!??*
*?IT WILL!?* Canon fire filled the air behind them as canons hit the water religiously beside their ship. Narrow escapes each and every time. The wind was on their side, but the tear was beginning to close. They were not going to make it. Suddenly from the shorted member of the crew a miracle came forth.
*?Mr. Knight, Push the button on the wheel!?* The young Lucy called out. Braska blinked and gazed down to his ships wheel. This button was not here before, if he remembered correctly. Trusting his littlest companion his finger jabbed into the button on the side of the wheel and awaited whatever scheme the ?Evil Genuis? had come up with. The sound of mechanics filled the base of the ship before suddenly on either side propellers sprung forth and slipped under the water. In an instant the ship was rocketed forward at an uncatchable speed and was able to shoot through the gap just before it closed forever. Light overtook them, spiralling in a world unknown.

An old fisherman fished undisturbed on the gentle waves just off the shore of Fish Hook Island. The waters started to violently stir around him. He quickly did his best to keep balance as his little rowboat rocked from side to side. 
?What the hell!?? The old man croaked out. A flash of light filled his eyes and the entire area around him and the next time he was able to properly see a ship with the face of a lion had appeared on the waters no more than a few metres from where he was. In shock, he turned on his rowboat and frantically rowed back to the island to escape whatever monstrosity had befallen him. However, it was nothing of that manner. In fact, it was simply travellers finally returning home. Once again everyone on the deck had been thrown about in the spiralling mirror world. Braska lay on his back in the centre of the deck. The sky above clear and pleasant. He raised his hand upwards as if to touch the heavens. There was no mistaking this feeling.
*?We are home.?*


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2011)

Final Giku Tenshou said:


> *Green Cloaks* *- Entomb Island
> *
> ?Damn it I ended up getting lost from the rest of the group.? Tommy sighed as he walked along the island of the damned alone, he had no idea how he ended up losing them, but something skittering along in the distance caught his eye and he managed to get separated from the group, ?Really I should stop being such a curious guy all the time.? Tommy ended up finding out that it was actually a skeleton beetle, in fact every damned animal on this island seemed to be a skeleton of the actual animal, that somehow happened to be animated, ?Why am I not scared out of my wits being on an island with reanimated skeletal animals? Isn't it only a matter of time before I meet some reanimated skeleton that wants to devour my soul?? Speaking of reanimated skeletal animals, Tommy had managed to gain two wolves a companion, two skeleton wolves with human skulls attached to their heads, and for added effect he managed to tame them by feeding them random bones he found around the island, why the hell a skeleton would eat bones Tommy didn't know.
> 
> ?This island confuses the hell out of me.? Tommy sighed as he tossed another random group of bones back towards the wolves who ate them without a care in the world. Soon enough Tommy came upon a welcome sight, that of the crew actually attempting to begin setting up camp, although it looked like a few people were missing from the lineup. Shaw and Kimichi seem to have gone off somewhere, most likely to get food and supplies since Shaw happened to be one of the people gone, ?There you guys are, hey I got us some pets for the time being.? Tommy pointed to the skeleton wolves with human skulls for heads, ?They're a weird bunch of animals, they eat bones for some reason.? Tommy tossed another pile of bones back to the wolves, who began munching down on them, ?Oh yeah they also have human skulls for heads, that's kind of intriguing, isn't it?? Tommy said without a hitch in his voice, unaware of just how creepy that would appear to the ordinary person.



"It's more like they have skulls ON their heads idiot." Kaidou comments, shaking his head at Tommy. "Besides, it's not that rare to find a dog that eats bones. Though it is odd that these wolves have evolved to only eat bones." Kaidou walked over to one of the wolves and was able to remove the skull from it's head. "There you go boy." Kaidou gently rubbed the wolf's head as it licking his hand. "Good boy." Rex smirked a bit. "I wanna try!" As Rex got close to the wolves they leaped at him and pinned him to the ground, growling. "Eh?!!?? What did i do!?" Rex blinked. 

"I don't think animals like you captain." Kaidou comments, smirking a bit. "Come on boys, let's get you some food huh?" Kaidou reaches into a bag and pulls out a small pouch of beef jerky. "Here you go." The wolves happily eat the snack they had been given and run off into the woods. "We'll see them again i bet."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "Uhhmm... Sure." Kimchi slowly sat up and brushed the back of his pants off. "I'll be back Rex." Kimchi bowed to the captain and toddled off to help Shaw with the supplies. "Little guy tries his best eh?" Kaidou smirked a little, trying to hold it back as much as possible. "So... Kaidou, what island do you come from anyway?" Midori asks, a little curious about the gunner. "No where you need to concern yourself with." He responds, snapping a little at the new girl. "Sheesh, just asking..." Midori shook her head and sighed.




Shaw and Kimchi had walked a few hounded meters, well away from the others, when Kimchi suddenly stiffened a little, as if he noticed something, but it seemed like he wasn't aware of it himself._ "Probably nothing.." _Shaw thought to himself. After a few minutes, the two could see the ship in the distance.

Kimchi stiffened again, and this time, Shaw couldn't look away from it. *"Why did yo do that? Why did you stiffen all of a sudden? Is there somebody following us or someth-"* he was  interrupted by the sound of a twig breaking. *"Who is there?"* he shouted.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Shaw and Kimchi had walked a few hounded meters, well away from the others, when Kimchi suddenly stiffened a little, as if he noticed something, but it seemed like he wasn't aware of it himself._ "Probably nothing.." _Shaw thought to himself. After a few minutes, the two could see the ship in the distance.
> 
> Kimchi stiffened again, and this time, Shaw couldn't look away from it. *"Why did yo do that? Why did you stiffen all of a sudden? Is there somebody following us or someth-"* he was  interrupted by the sound of a twig breaking. *"Who is there?"* he shouted.



"You fool, did you really think that all of our men would be gathered in one area." Shaw watched as twenty men stepped out of the woods before them. "Indeed, why would we all sit in one spot?" Twenty more come from the right. "You think we are fools!?" Twenty more from the left. "It's ok shaw, they are weak." Kimchi looked up at the cook and smiled. "OI! WHO ARE YOU CALLING WEAK YOU BASTARD!!!!" The men charge Shaw's group, sixty of them in total. "Only weak people need to travel in large groups..."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The two captains' attacks collided with an inhuman intensity, the force of their impact destroying several of the buildings next to them.
> 
> When the dust cleared, both captains remained standing, backs to each other, both panting heavily. Ben's two katana were drenched in blood, and Kent's entire body still danced with lightning, crackling merrily in the silence.
> 
> ...




*Cipher Pirates - Orland VS. Trevor*
*No fear*​

Orland was bruized, bloody and could nearly walk, yet plastered across his face, was a big smile. Trevor, still smiling, noticed the smile, making his own disappear. "The fuck are you smiling about? I am beating your ass, it's not even fun~" he said playfully, trying to hide the fact that he was angry. How could this sad excuse of a pirate even stand a chance against somebody who grew up a pirate? And why the heck does he still smile?

His axe sliced through the air like a bullet, yet Orland somehow managed to evade the deadliest strikes every time, only getting hit with the hilt or getting cut slightly by the tip of the axe as he evades. 

"What's wrong? Can't even cut down a little kid like me? Pitiful." Orland said over the music, making it come out louder then he thought. Trevor could no longer hide his anger. "Fine, if it's speed you want, then it's speed you'll get." Trevor said, eyes twitching slightly. He dropped his axe. "Let me show you what speed really is!" 

Orland couldn't even move before Trevor had made his first punch to his cheek. Then a kick to his side, making him squirm from the pain from his already fracture ribs, now getting pushed longer into his intestines. Another bulk of blood was coughed up, but Trevor was far from done, following up with a closeline to the neck, a combination of punches to the face, and ending with a fast kick to how solar plexus, making him fall to the ground.

By some weird miracle, his earphones was still attached. Very slowly, and after a couple of failed attempts, where he stumbled, he got back up, looked right at Trevor, smiled and said with a loud and clear voice, but somewhat deep because of the closeline: "Is that all you got?"

Trevor exploded, rushing towards Orland. Orland took his hand back, getting ready for a punch. Trevor was too angry to notice, his only goal now was to remove all sound from Orland's mouth. Orlands arm seemed to move in slow motion, but Trevor already had too much momentum to stop now. "I HAVE NO FEAR!!" Orland yelled with a powerful voice, and his fist landed on Trevors face.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2011)

InfIchi said:


> "You fool, did you really think that all of our men would be gathered in one area." Shaw watched as twenty men stepped out of the woods before them. "Indeed, why would we all sit in one spot?" Twenty more come from the right. "You think we are fools!?" Twenty more from the left. "It's ok shaw, they are weak." Kimchi looked up at the cook and smiled. "OI! WHO ARE YOU CALLING WEAK YOU BASTARD!!!!" The men charge Shaw's group, sixty of them in total. "Only weak people need to travel in large groups..."



Shaw grinned at Kimchi's remark. *"Indeed."* he concluded as the first few people got near. *"So do you want 10 of them? Or do you want anymore?" *he asked Kimchi. "OY! Do you really think you can beat 50 of us alone!!" one of the men yelled as he got close to Shaw. Shaw snapped his foot at the man, sending him flying through the air, into a tree. *"No. I can take all of you, but I don't want to hog all the fun."* he grinned, turning two four people who was rushing at him at the same time.  He moved gracefully to the side of one of them. *"Knee Shot!" *he yelled, driving his knee into the side of one of the men,  making him fly towards the others, sending them all away into the forest. *"So, do you want those ten, or do you want more?"* he grinned at Kimchi.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 17, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights: *
Clemens breathed a hearty sigh of relief as she gazed at the clear blue sky. That strange sense of unease and disorientation she had felt in the mirror world was now gone. This truly was home. She slowly sat up and blew away an errant strand of red hair that hung limply over her forehead. They all seemed to have made it in one piece, though some a little worse for wear then others. Every inch of her body whined in protest as she got to unsteady feet. She suddenly felt an overwhelming desire to sleep, for the next year if possible. Mirror jumping in the same dimension was tough enough, let alone between dimensions. 

"Let's not do that again," Clemens declared in a weary voice.

She glanced down wistfully at the stolen marine uniform that she still wore, which had belonged to her other world counterpart. For just a brief second an expression of longing appeared on her face as she stared at the gold captains bars emblazoned across the shoulders of her white officers coat. Then the longing disappeared, quickly replaced by disgust and anger. Without a word she flung away the trenchcoat and suit jacket over the railing and into the drink. It was best to let some fantasies die.


----------



## MrChubz (Nov 17, 2011)

There was a character who sailed the 7 seas. This character had grand things in mind. However, he wasn't written very well. This didn't bother him though. With his amazing will power, he managed to make it halfway through a story arc in the time it took his peers to get through like 6 story arcs. Then was never to be seen again. Thus his tragic and epic tale was told.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 19, 2011)

*Pandora...*

The group quickly exited the arena, while listening to Moxxi already calling out another group to fight their way through.  They were old news already fading from the minds of those sitting in the stands, though the items falling from the sky will remain one of the big things to happen for a while at least.  

The moved across the arid land in the direction that they had been pointed, while the sun slowly began to set.  Fortunately for the group it never did completely.  ?I need to see this tailor.?  Kagami almost whined as she looked at her coat.

Ruark flicked the card she was holding out as she turned.  ?From what they said about Scooter's local they should be in the same place.?  He then pointed toward a faint light on the horizon that was getting steadily brighter.

?What are you doing??  Tony's voice cracked as she rushed toward Dude causing Ruark to divert his attention for a moment, though he was completely enjoying the show that Kagami's torn up jacket was providing, it was almost worth them dying for, almost.

Dude looked back at Tony confused.  ?What??  He turned back toward the large skag as it bounded back to him, dropping a large heavy stick down.  

?Don't use that like that!?  Tony cringed as Dude once again hurled the hammer they had just received out into the desert, Scar bounding off after it.

?That big ass guy was using it as a weapon, slamming into the ground.  I'm sure it will be fine.?  Dude grinned as once again the massive skag came loping back.  ?My Scarzy needed some exercise didn't he??  Scar bent his front half down and whined slightly as he waited again, his back have wagging back in forth in anticipation.  Dude rubbed the creature's strange head and took the device before hurling it once again, as per usual the beast scampered off after it.

?Relax Tony.  I'm sure playing catch with an irreplaceable object is just fine.?  Ruark laughed then shot a sideways glance toward Kagami and sighed.  ?You might be more comfortable taking that jacket off you know...?

?Really??  Shinpachi practically facepalmed at Ruark's words.  

?Don't tell me you don't agree.?  Ruark's grin turned slightly evil and before much more could be said Shinpachi skittered off, not wanting to know what the man was planning.  Ruark's laughter followed him as he walked next to Tony.

It wasn't long before they reached the 'thriving metropolis' of New Haven, at least as thriving metropolis' go on Pandora.  The town was a bit rundown, though it had a few shops, inns, restaurants and the like.  Enough to make a stay for a day or two comfortable.  They asked around and were quickly directed to the building that housed Scooter.

?Heya man!  Hey you need sumthin'??  A small man pushed back and rolled out from under one of the vehicles that were propped up in the shop.  He was covered in smudges of grease but his smile made him seem like an affable enough guy.  

?Mad Moxxi told us to come by.  She said that you could help us find another piece of the puzzle.?  Ruark said stepping forward.  He glanced at Tony and had to chuckle.  

The woman stood, mesmerized by the things she was seeing around the garage.  With a chuckle Ruark used a finger and slowly closed her astonished mouth.  ?Ah yeah.  Momma called and told me ya'lled be comin by.?  He stood and wiped his greasy hands on an even greasier cloth.  ?Now, I wasn't born in no barn, alright? Well... actually I was, but all I'm sayin' is I don't believe people runnin' around talkin' 'bout some magic door spewin' out treasure and the like, right?   Then word now's the Vault's real. Well, if it is real, what'd anyone put in the damn thing? Gold? Hot chicks? ...Monkeys??

Ruark had to laugh.  ?I'm not quite sure.  We'll let you know when we find out.?

?Alright.  Alright.?  He rubbed his hands on his rag and spit to the side.  ?Thing is, you ain't gettin' nowhere without wheels boy... and maybe girl. I've been cookin' up somethin' new but I ain't finished the booster system yet. Need a bit'a secret sauce if you're willin' to lend a hand.?  He walked over and kicked the wheel of the vehicle he had been working on.

?Booster system??  Tony mumbled and walked forward, her hand running over the hood then fender.  ?Can I help??

?You know sumethin' about machines??

?Something?  She is the best!?  Dude put his rock back in his pocket.  

?Huh.?  Scooter eyed Tony up and down then grinned widely as he licked his lips, Shinpachi grew red in the face and Kagami grabbed his arm as he began to move forward.  ?Alright! What I'm gonna need is a X-372 Supercharger, but not the 373... there was a recall on that thing on account a people burning alive and shit. Also, a big 'ole tank of nitrous, and one of them fancy exhaust booger things. I don't even know what it does, man.?

?It gets the old clogging air...?  Tony began but Scooter waved her off as his eyes began to shine slightly.  

?Alright let's getter done!?  he moved over to the car as Tony began gathering the parts he was asking for.

Tony brought over the biggest tank of Nitrous she could find and handed it to him.  ?Smokin' Jesus titty cinnamon! That is a monster! That's gonna be sweet! ?  Scooter said taking it from her, Tony blushed deeply, nodded and rushed away.

?Settle down big boy.?  Kagami laughed as she held onto Shinpachi's arm.

Tony brought over the exhaust pipe just as Scooter was tightening down the last bolt on the Nitrous.  ?Yeah... Yeah, that's probably the thing that... does the other thing... and shit.? his words stumbled as he became more and more enchanted by what he was becoming to believe was his female counterpart.

Bringing over the last part the pair began to install everything that was needed to finish the prototype that Scooter had been building, that this group was going to experiment on.  ?Ooo-ee! Ain't she a monster! Just gotta hack the specs into the digistruct module so my Catch-A-Ride can build these bad boys for you. Hit that switch over there. ?

?Right!?  Tony rushed over and flipped the switch and a light began to move over the car.

?That right there is a beaut', man. My runner's ain't the prettiest gal at the dance, but she'll put out the second you ask 'er. And be sure to hit the boost to know why everyone wants to Catch-A-Ride with Scooter, man.?  Scooter grinned, spit, began to wipe his hands then paused before offering the rag to Tony.

?Thanks!  This is going to be so much fun!  Now we just need to know where to go.?  Tony squealed as she bent over and began looking more in-depth at the contraption.

?Yeah...?  Scooter licked his lips and continued to watch the woman as he spoke.  ?Ya see there's this Dude-?

?What??  Dude looked up and Scooter glanced at him skeptically then shrugged.

?There's this dude named Krom.  Wasn't too bad a guy, besides him bein all evil and stuff.  He had another piece of that there Vault.?  Scooter scratched his chin and looked back and sighed wistfully, his eyes still roaming over Tony.  ?That was until sum crazy lady bitch took over.  Can't get near that damn place.?  He spit on the floor and lazily wiped his hands, though his eyes never left her.  ?Of course, I'll get ya'll there but getting' the piece is up to all ya'll.? he waved the rag toward them.  

?That shouldn't be problem.?  Ruark gestured toward the slobber covered vault key that Dude was holding.

Scooter nodded.  ?Just get in 'em.?  He gestured toward the runners he had made.  ?Follow the main drag.  Don't be taken no other roads just stay on the straight and narrow and ya'll get to Krom's Canyon, or what was Krom's Canyon...?  Scooter rubbed his chin again.  ?I guess it's Crazy Lady Canyon now.?  He laughed at his own joke, slapping the rag against his leg.

?Thanks!? Tony said running over and kissing Scooter on the cheek then rushing over to hope in the driver's seat, he blushed and rubbed the spot on his cheek.

?I think you should let me do that.?  Kagami sauntered over and waved her to the other side.  ?Besides I need to get my damn coat fixed first.?

?Fine...?  Tony sighed and slid over.

?Well come on by again, I ain't goin' bite... probably.? Scooter winked toward Tony as he continued to rub the warmed spot.  ?Oh and I might know thing or two more when you're done.?  He hit the button and opened the garage doors.  They made a mighty ruckus and the beefy sound of the engines almost covered Tony's squeal of delight.

?I forgot-? Scooter's words were broken up as they sped out of the space.  ?Big...fall...rockets...careful!?

?What did he say??  Ruark looked confused.

?Who cares!  Hold on Scar!?  Dude looked up to the skag clinging to the top of the car he road in.

After stopping and getting Kagami's coat mended, they had a quick bite, and followed the road Scooter mentioned.  It wasn't long before they saw the cliffs rising to either side.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 20, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> *The Phoenix Pirates/Journey to the Moon*
> 
> Dapper's jaw dropped as he watched both Rose and Shingo float outside the bubble and into space. *"NO WAIT!"* Before his words reached them they were already gasping for air.
> 
> ...


Rose quickly collected herself and bounced back up to her feet, not missing a beat even after almost dieing. She gazed in wonder at the expansive multicolored ocean that had enveloped their ship. "I didn't know there was an ocean in space!" 

"There isn't supposed to be. This defies all rational explanation," Hawkins mumbled. 

"This is adventure Hawkins. It doesn't have to be rational!" Rose paused and blinked at Hawkins. "What's rational?"   

All in all, almost drowning in space had been a pretty awesome experience. Her eyes bugged out as soon as she caught sight of the strange green man casually floating around in a fishing boat. He had a human like appearance, though was on the diminutive side, standing even shorter then she did. 

*"IT'S AN ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEN!!"* Rose cried ecstatically.  

Without even a thought she formed a bubble underneath her feet. *POP!* She rocketed through the bubble barrier surrounding the _Phoenix Dawn_ and landed onto the fishing boat, causing it to sway violently back and forth. The green alien almost tipped off balance but Rose grabbed him by the hands and sprung back to the ship using another bubble.

"Uh...why thank you young lady," he said, sounding slightly dazed from the landing.

Rose began comically stretching the man's face back and forth and poking him with her index finger. "What's it like being an alien? How'd this ocean get all the way out here anyway? What planet are you from? Wanna join my crew? Do you like candy? I like candy. Is your skin green cause you eat so many vegetables? I hate vegetables...well except for pizza. Wanna join my crew?"


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 21, 2011)

*The World Pirates: Aboard the Viva la Vida...*
Don Diego was in a bad mood, and it certainly wasn't because he had blown over ten million beli at the tables. The money itself meant nothing to him, a mere pittance really. It was the losing which annoyed him. For a man used to coming out on top, he had been drawing the short end of the stick lately. 

"Red 21!" cried the roulette dealer.  

Don Diego glowered at the pimply faced man. So much for betting on black. He slowly rose from his seat, casting an imposing shadow over the dealer, who began to tremble visibly. "I'm done here," the Don grumbled. For a second he debated snapping the dealers neck, but instead decided to call it day, maybe sample the other delights that this floating wonderland had to offer, namely the women. 

His time here aboard the _Viva la Vida_ was supposed to be a vacation of sorts, something to divert his mind from the hustle and bustle of his ever growing criminal empire in the West Blue. All he could think about, however, was that traitorous little bitch...Annie the Kid. She had once been his prized assassin, more like an adopted daughter really. Out of the kindness of his heart he took this pathetic orphan girl into his household, raised her alongside his own children even, and given her everything she could ever want. When he discovered that she had inherited all the prodigious killing talents of her parents, well that was just the icing on the cake. He gave that talent meaning and provided her with the best training, made her a true killer, _his killer_. But then she had the nerve to spit it all back in his face, and tried to put a bullet between his eyes. And for what? Murdering her parents had been a necessary evil, merely business. 

So as he made his way to his private penthouse suite, flanked by his hired bodyguards, all he could do was freeze as he caught sight of that familiar stetson hat, ash blond hair peeking out from underneath. He watched quietly as the girl gunslinger sauntered into the casino and took a seat at a nearby poker table. She obviously hadn't seen him, or else a whole lot of bullets would be flying right about now. That meant one of two things, she was either getting soft, or complacent in the notion that she had finally escaped his clutches out here in the Grand Line. He guessed the latter and smiled. It looked like his bad luck was about to come to an end. 

"Annie..."

Annie winked at the other players at the table as she took a seat. "Deal me in," she told the card dealer. She was flying solo for now it seemed. Brolly had made a beeline straight for the kitchen, screaming something about learning to make _'New yummies..'_, and the others were probably  getting into their own mischief.  

She settled back in her chair and focused on her hand, oblivious to the presence of the man whom she had sworn to kill, and the trap he was about to set for her.


----------



## Lord Tyrannous (Nov 22, 2011)

Cooli said:


> Not at all Rito slung the case over his shoulder and put his other arm around Isabelle Now let's get out of here. he said with a smile. To which Isabelle stomped on his foot and elbowed him in the side
> 
> Sure. Let's go she said as she walked off, Rito held his side as he followed behind
> 
> ...



Outside of the room patted herself down to ensure she remembered where every single one of her knives were. But she made sure to do it discreatly because she knew Rito would make some smart-ass remark. If he did notice and said anything she didn't want to hear she made a promise to herself to cut out his voice box. Not wanting to be forced to kill him, Isabelle instead asked him a question to ensure he wouldn't make any smart remarks.

So, where are we going to start. I'm pretty good, but if you screw something up and alert the guards I won't be able to take them all down...

She was well aware he'd never make a mistake like that, but it pleased her to talk down to him for some reason. And to make sure he couldn't say anything to his defence...

The mission sounds easy enough, but we have to get a good idea of the layout before we can do anything. If we go in there blind we might as well lock ourselves up just to save them the trouble.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2011)

Eternity said:


> Shaw grinned at Kimchi's remark. *"Indeed."* he concluded as the first few people got near. *"So do you want 10 of them? Or do you want anymore?" *he asked Kimchi. "OY! Do you really think you can beat 50 of us alone!!" one of the men yelled as he got close to Shaw. Shaw snapped his foot at the man, sending him flying through the air, into a tree. *"No. I can take all of you, but I don't want to hog all the fun."* he grinned, turning two four people who was rushing at him at the same time.  He moved gracefully to the side of one of them. *"Knee Shot!" *he yelled, driving his knee into the side of one of the men,  making him fly towards the others, sending them all away into the forest. *"So, do you want those ten, or do you want more?"* he grinned at Kimchi.



"Nnngh... You cocky bastard..." The twenty men Shaw had sent flying into the woods came back out, brandishing varrying kinds of weaponry. "Do you really think we would be as weak as the scouting party!?" Kimchi looked over at the sixty men standing before them. "Shaw-san... I think there is a devils fruit user here." Kimchi raised up his poleaxe and pointed into the woods. "Fighting these guys, it's a waste of time... the devil's fruit user is the strongest one, let's just beat him up."

The entirety of the three groups grit their teeth, "WHO ARE YOU CALLING WEAK!!!" The sixty men charge, weapons at the ready, "I told you.." Kimchi swings his axe once, releasing a massive blade of air that cuts through thirty of the men. "Only the weakest need to hang out in groups... The weak understand the thoughts of the weak, you know."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 24, 2011)

*Revolutionary Knights*

After regaining his orientation after the jump, Vergil looked over the seas, walking slowly towards the edge of the ship. He wasn't sure what he was expecting to find.

Everything looked the same except he did note his own perception of it had shifted. His fists were clenched and a half smile adorned his face. This was what he was looking for; the feeling of the unknown. Having been a Prince he had been protected as he had travelled all over the world. People bowed and a path was always cleared for him, occassionally rose petals were thrown at his feet. 

Even the technology on the ships made travelling through the Grandline a snap (if one had the resources to do so); but as Vergil touched the wood of the boat and listened to the vessel, it dawned on him that the Grand line would be a dangerous beast. The Prince recalled just moments ago the strong voice of Braska ordering the crew, which he was now a part of, to work together in order to move to save each others lives in the face of going through the portal. Vergil, in truth, wanted to draw his sword and cut down the impudent man but Sendo in his wisdom pre-empted the his flash of anger and merely said "Good, remember?"

This was going to be more difficult than originally thought. Vergil's every instinct was to be what these people would call evil. If he were in charge of the ship, the little girl would be sold, Braska would be killed and Clemens and Sendo would be slaves to do his bidding.

A slow sigh escaped his lungs as he continued to stare out to the sea.

Sendo on the other hand darted around the boat. 

"We're here right? I mean here is here. You know, this isn't a dimension where...ponies can talk and fly? Or maybe angels and demons have come and are waging war on humans as we fight for our survival and....I sound like Crazy dude Ok I'll stop. But no, are we home?"

Sendo looked around for a clue but couldn't really find one. He supposed he would have to wait until they got to the next island and see if it was 'normal'. That being said, in a land of super powered people, giants, and an oppressive government regime which he was trying to take down - normal was a word he'd never use.


----------



## Goobthulhu (Nov 24, 2011)

*Saga*
Prison - Kalosis Island​
They’re coming again.

It was always the same. Once during the period between when she woke up and fell asleep each day, they would come; and now it was that time again. The patter of footsteps echoing off the cold, stone walls caused her neighbors to pull on their shackles and scream at the top of their lungs. She hated the noise that came with their arrival, but she hated even more the knowledge that one by one, each of those shouts would be extinguished by the source of the footsteps. Eventually they would reach her, and the footsteps would cease. A jingle of keys, the cage being unlocked; they came to do to her what they did to quiet the yelling of the other inmates. They slowly approached her, and she began to tremble. 

“Aww, shit, she’s crying again. Saga, it’s supper time, remember? Today is stew, I’m sure you’ll like it.”
“You’re too kindhearted, Phillip. We never got any orders to feed her, so just leave the food in the cell and let’s get moving.”
“Come on, she’s a little girl, a blind one. I can’t just let her fumble about and burn herself.”
“She’s blind, not helpless. Otherwise she wouldn’t be in this prison. I don’t know what she’s in here for, but I sure as hell won’t take any chances. Now let’s go.”
“…Sorry, Saga.”

The bowl is set on the floor in front of Saga, and the men leave her cell, locking it behind them. Their footsteps gradually fade; once they can be heard no more, Saga, following its scent, crawls to the bowl of food that was left just within the length of her chains. She tasted it. It was indeed stew, but was only a simple mix of potatoes, carrots, and beans in a watery soup. Nonetheless, this was one of the better meals that she got, much more appetizing than the usual gruel. After finishing her meal, she slinked back into her corner to try to get to sleep, as she always did.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 27, 2011)

*Tengu & Betty:*
Tengu stood up on shaky legs, his face pale and bloody. With the last of his remaining strength he lifted up the crimson steel buster sword high over his head in a two fisted grip. He could hear the rapid footfalls of Dari's approach as the cyborg swordsman blitzed towards him, glimmering katana in hand, intent to finish him with one final stroke. For some reason he felt an eerie sense of calm wash over his body in that moment, the likes of which he had never felt before. Perhaps it had something to do with losing more then half of his bodies precious blood supply, but he suspected it was something much more profound. Suddenly his hyper senses expanded past the limits of what he thought possible, and then he heard it...

_The breath of all things._

Dari swung with all his might, his katana slicing the very air itself. *"DIE BLIND MAN!" *

Tengu grinned. "You first..." 

He exploded off the ground with liquid speed and slashed at Dari's steel chest plate, just once, precise and economical. *"Finish Touch!"* The grinding thunder of steel on steel pierced the air. Both swordsmen broke to a halt, backs to each other and swords held high in the air. The world seemed to come to a standstill in that moment. Suddenly Dari's priceless silver katana exploded in a shower of sparkling brilliance. His eyes went wide as black blood spurted out of a deep slash wound in his metal chest. Tengu's nose wrinkled as he smelled the pungent mixture of machine oil. Dari coughed up blood and fell to his knees. 

"How...." 

Tengu turned to face his fallen foe and bowed. "That's how you cut steel," Tengu muttered weakly. "Or at least how _I_ do it."  Dari opened his mouth to respond, but instead faceplanted into the ground. His body spasmed once then lay still. Tengu sighed and returned the man sized buster blade to the holster on his back. "I think I'll learn how to cut diamond next," he said to himself. He got one step before collapsing to the ground. He could feel the last of his remaining blood slowly seeping out of the many slash wounds on his body, and suddenly felt the overpowering urge to go to sleep. 

"Or maybe not..." he said dreamily. 

As he wavered in and out of consciousness he felt two hands press against his bandaged chest. Tengu turned towards Betty and smiled. "I don't think I'll be getting back up from this one."  

"Just shut up and let me do my thing," Betty replied gruffly. She closed her eyes and focused on staunching the blood loss, and making sure enough of it still flowed to the heart and brain. Once she stopped the bleeding it would be a simple task of making more blood.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Nov 30, 2011)

And they all lived happily ever after...


----------

